# IVF until we all get our bfp! 2012-present *13 w/twins & 1 w/triplets!*



## MrsC8776

SUPPORTING EACH OTHER UNTIL EVERYONE HAS THEIR BFP! 


Spoiler
*May*

*haj624*
4/18 started Lupron. Started stims 5/4, next appt 5/13, trigger 5/14, and ER 5/16! 21 eggs at ER and 12 fertilized! ET 2 on 5/21 OTD 6/4!! 3 :cold: :bfp: on 5/26. Beta #1 5/29 (3+6) 69! beta #2 6/1 152! Beta #3 6/4 456! Beta #4 6/7 1185 :happydance: Scan 6/8 and it's twins!! :pink::blue:

*s08*
Starting stims on 4/29 and May EC 5/10. Baseline testing on 4/27. Trigger 5/8 and ER 5/10! 23 at ER and 16 fertilized! ET 5/15, and OTD 5/24 BFP but low numbers :hugs: 1 :cold: FET in July/August :bfp: 9dpt beta: 231, 12dpt beta: 734

*alscreetch*
IVF/ICSI Start Lupron 4/17. Start stims 5/4. Trigger 5/13 and EC 5/15! 13 eggs at ER and 8 fertilized. ET 5/20. OTD 5/31 BFN :hugs: 1 :cold:

*DancingDiva*
Started meds on 4/21, trigger shot on 4/28, and ER 5/1. 10 eggs at ER, 2 fertilized, ET 5/4 one 8 and one 12 grade A. OTD 5/17. BFN :hugs: 

*mrs stru*
IVF/ICSI started meds 4/20 and stims on 5/8. Scan and trigger on 5/21, and ER 5/23. 5 eggs at ER and ET 2 on 5/25 OTD 6/8. Bfn :hugs: 

*JennyLynn512*
Started stims on 5/13 u/s on 5/23. ER on 5/18. 10 eggs at ER, 7 mature, and 4 fertilized!! ET 3 on 5/30 OTD 6/8! :bfp: 12po! Beta #1 37 Beta #2 178 :happydance: Identical twins!! :pink::pink:

*BlueStorm*
Starting BCP in April with long protocol May IVF. 5/21 u/s, b/w, and stims! Trigger 5/29 and ER 5/31. 17 eggs at ER, 15 mature, and 10 fertilized! Freezing all embies and waiting for FET date. 5 :cold: Appt 6/22 and then PIO on 6/24. FET set for 6/29!! Start PIO 6/24 two put back for FET. :bfp: :happydance: Beta #1 299 (8dp6dt) Beta #2 624! U/s on 7/17. It's twins!! :pink::blue:

*missy123*
Trigger shot 5/28 and ER 5/30. 7 eggs at ER, 5 mature, and 3 fertilized. None progressed. :hugs: 

*CozIvf*
FET 5/18. OTD 6/1 :hugs: 

*Toucansofsoda*
IVF #2 and :bfp: :happydance: :yellow::yellow::yellow:

*JDH1982*
Natural BFP in April, mc at 6 weeks :angel:

*Casperelf79*
mc :angel:

*Lisa84*
ER on 5/8 and ET on 5/11. 3 Put back :baby::baby::baby: 5/19 :bfp: :happydance: :yellow::yellow:



*June*

*MJ73*
IVF/ICSI/TESE #2 Date unknown right now. FET 6/10!!! OTD 6/21!! :bfp: 12pdo! :happydance: Beta 6/21

*Daisy83*
Start meds 6/1 and looking at 6/12 for ET. Next scan 6/6, 6/8, and 6/11. ER set for 6/14! 6 eggs collector at ER and 4 fertilized! ET on 6/19 and two put back OTD 7/3! Bfp :angel: 4-5 weeks :hugs:

*drsquid*
IVF in June. Start stims 6/1 and ER 6/11. B/w and scan on 6/8 and 6/9. Trigger 6/11, ER 6/13! 13 eggs at ER, 12 mature, and 11 fertilized! ET 6/18 and 2 put back! 4 :cold: OTD 6/27! :bfp: 6/24 on FRER! :happydance: Beta #1 148, Beta #2 349! Twins! :pink::blue:

*BettyBoof*
IVF in June. ER set for 6/22. 10 eggs at ER and 8 fertilized. ET on 6/27 and two put back. OTD 7/11! :bfp: on 7/3!! :happydance: 7/4 (13dpo) Beta #1 160 Beta #2 1041!! :yellow:

*Tella*
IVF #2, follow up appt on 5/24. Starting meds 5/31. Baseline 6/16. u/s 6/2 and 6/25. ER set for 6/27. 20 eggs at ER and 13 fertilized! 6 embies growing! ET on 7/2. Two put back. OTD 7/10. Bfn :hugs: Follow up 8/1

*tiffttc*
IVF in June. Scan on 6/1 and starting meds. Trigger 6/9 and ER 6/11!! 14 eggs at ER and 6 fertilized!! ET 6/16 and one put back. OTD 6/28! :bfp: on 6/21!! :happydance: 7 week scan on 7/16. Team :blue: Due 3/4! 

*raelynn*
IVF/ICSI/TESE Start BC on 5/28. Baseline on 6/13. Injection training 6/14 and then stims starting 6/16!! B/w and u/s on 6/19 and 6/23. Trigger on 6/27 and ER on 6/29! 15 eggs at ER, 11 mature, and 2 fertilized! ET on 7/2. Two put back and OTD 7/13! bfp 7/11 on FRER. Beta on 7/13 14.8 and beta #2 is 27.2. Beta began to lower :angel: Moved to DIUI and beta confirmed :bfp: on 9/24! :happydance: 

*Hopeful4911*
Start stims 5/24. ER on 6/9, 9 collected, 7 mature, and 7 fertilized!! ET on 6/14 and 2 put back! 4 :cold: OTD 6/25! :bfp: 6/23 :happydance: Beta #1 427!! Beta #2 1125!:pink: 

*Kelly9*
IVF/ICSI #2 Started BC on 5/24, DR on 6/6, looking at starting stims on 6/20, and ER 7/4. Next scan on 6/28 and 6/30. Trigger on 7/3. ER on 7/5!! 14 eggs at ER, 7 mature, and 6 fertilized! ET on 7/10! One put back OTD 7/19 3 :cold: :bfp: on 7/13! :happydance: Beta #1 12dpo 128 Beta #2 14dpo 263! Beta #3 6789! :pink: 

*georx*
IVF in June. Starting stims 5/18. ER 6/16! 11 eggs at ER, 8 mature, and 7 fertilized!! ET 6/19! 2 put back at ET OTD 6/30 :bfp: on home test and then beta #1 360!! :happydance: Twins!! :yellow::yellow:

*Atma*
IVF in June. Started stims on 6/22. Scan and b/w on 6/26. Scan on 6/30. ER set for 7/3. 11 eggs at ER, 8 mature and 5 fertilized! ET on 7/6. Three put back! OTD 7/17! :bfp: 7/15! :happydance: Beta #1 91! 

*noasaint*
Start BC 5/19. Scan on 6/10. ER on 6/22 and ET 6/25. 2 AA transferred. :bfp: 7/6 Beta #1 50.06 :happydance: 

*Mammywannabe*
IVF/ICSI starting in June. One put back 7 :cold: bfn :hugs: 



*July*

*southaspen*
Start BC in May. Start Lupron on 6/16 and scan on 6/26. ER on 7/8! 13 eggs at ER and 11 fertilized! ET 7/13 and two put back! OTD 7/25! :bfp: on 7/21!! :happydance: beta #1 41 (17dpo) beta#2 109(19dpo)!

*ShortyA22*
Start BC in May. Stat Lupron on 6/20. Next appt on 7/2, 7/4, and 7/6. ER 7/9. 13 eggs at ER and 11 fertilized!! ET on 7/15 and two put back. OTD 7/24! bfn :hugs: 

*Jenn76*
IVF in July. Start spray on 6/26. IVF class on 6/28 and down reg check on 7/11. Start stims 7/11 and scan on 7/16. Next scan on 7/21. Trigger on 7/23 and ER on 7/25!! 4 eggs collected at ER and 3 fertilized! ET on 7/30 with two put back :bfp: :happydance: Beta #1 at 21dpo 4675! Twins!! :pink::blue: 

*angels2012*
OTD 8/7 bfn :hugs: follow up 8/17 and FET in Oct. 

*TTC with PCOS*
IVF in July. Baseline 7/3. Many follies! Back on 7/16 for a scan. Trigger 7/16 and ER 7/18! 7 eggs at ER, 3 mature, and all 3 fertilized! ET 7/21! :bfp: on 8/3! :happydance: Beta #1 656.4 (16dp3dt)



*August and beyond*

*hopefulmama11*
IVF/ICSI/TESE Starting meds on 7/9. Baseline 7/6. :bfp: :happydance: 

*Irish_eyes*
Started BC 5/8. DR on 7/1 and starting stims on 7/16. ER on 7/30. 2 eggs at ER and 2 fertilized! ET on 8/2 and twon put back. OTD 8/16. Bfn. :hugs: 

*nikifrank*
Bcp on 7/3, lupron 7/20, stims 7/22, trigger 7/31 and ER 8/2. 16 eggs at ER and 11 mature! ET on 8/7 and two put back. OTD 8/17 2 :cold: :bfp: :happydance: Beta #1 10dp5dt 344 and beta #2 13dp5dt 1,144

*threebirds*
IVF/ICSI in July. ER on 8/7, one egg at ER, ET on 8/9, and one put back. Bfn :hugs: 

*teapot*
IVF in August. Trigger on 8/4 and ER on 8/6! 10 eggs at ER, 8 mature, and 4 fertilized. ET on 8/11 and two put back. OTD 8/20!! bfn :hugs: 

*ksluice*
Started Lupron 7/11 and starting stims on 7/27.Scan on 8/1 and 8/4. Trigger on 8/6 and ER on 8/8! 29 eggs at ER, 18 mature, and 17 fertilized! One put back. bfn :hugs: 

*Lindsay18*
Started meds 7/30. ER on 8/10. 21 eggs at ER, 18 mature, 14 fertilized, and 10 made it to blast! ET 8/16! Two put back 8 :cold: OTD 8/24! :bfp: :happydance: 8dp6dt Beta #1 102! Beta #2 210 10dpt6dt beta #3 1767 :blue:

*Pink gerbera*
IVF #2 in July/August. 20 follicles and ER on 8/10! 10 eggs at ER, 9 mature, and 6 fertilized! ET on 8/15 and two put back. OTD 8/24! :bfp: :happydance: Twins!! :pink::blue:

*wantbabysoon*
IVF in August. Starting BC with July AF. Start BC 7/5 until 7/25. Injection training class 7/17. Start Lupron 7/21. Start stims on 7/31. Trigger on 8/10 and ER on 8/12! 19 eggs at ER and 12 fertilized! ET on 8/17 and two put back. OTD 8/27! :bfp: :happydance: beta #1 57! beta #2 102! beta #3 220 Twins but sadly one didn't make it. :angel: One still holding on strong! :blue: Baby boy born on 2/5 at 27+1 :happydance: 

*Jacq1980*
9 eggs at ER, 2 fertilized and one put back. bfn :hugs:

*DaisyQ*
IVF in June. Scan appt 6/9. ER on 6/15! 12 eggs at ER, all mature, and 11 fertilized! 3 made it to blast and frozen. 2 came back with normal chromosomes. Doing FET 8/22 and one put back OTD 8/31! :bfp: 8/29 :happydance: Beta #1 89.9 beta #2 206 :blue:

*jchic*
IVF in August. Start estrogen primming on 7/30. Start stoms on 8/11. Scan on 8/16. Trigger on 8/19 and ER on 8/21!! 14 eggs at ER and 10 fertilized!! ET on 8/27 and two put back OTD 9/4! :bfp: on 9/1 :happydance: Beta #1 14dpo 134! Beta #2 245! Twins!! :pink::blue:

*TTB*
IVF#2 and started stims on 5/5. Next scan 5/14, trigger 5/14, and ER 5/16! 9 eggs at ER and 6 fertilized. ET 1 on 5/21 OTD 6/1!! BFP on frer 5/30. Early mc :angel: IVF #3 in Aug/Sept Trigger on 8/28 and ER on 8/30! 6 eggs at ER, 4 mature and 4 fertilized. None progressed. :hugs:

*greekgirl*
ER on 5/9. 7 at collection, 3 fertilized, and ET on 5/11!! OTD 5/25 BFN :hugs: IVF #2 7 Eggs at ER, 5 fertilized and three put back. OTD 9/15. bfn :hugs: 

*almostthere*
IVF in Sept/Oct. Sign papers on 8/1. Start BC on 8/1. SIS on 8/6. HSG on 8/9. All clear. Start Lupron on 8/13. Scan on 8/23. Start stims on 8/26! Trigger on 9/4 and ER on 9/6! 10 eggs at ER and 8 fertilized! ET on 9/11 and one put back. 2 :cold: OTD 9/21! :bfp: 9/18!! 7dpt5dt :happydance: Beta #1 15dpo 238!! Beta #2 21dpo 1941!! :blue: 

*Christie2011*
ER on 9/8. 42 eggs at ER! 33 mature and 25 fertilized! ET on 9/12 and one put back. 6 :cold: OTD 9/25! :bfp: 4dp5dt 9/16 :happydance: Beta #1 985 13dp5dt!

*TwoRdue*
FET 5dt on 9/17! OTD 9/26! :bfp: 9dp5dt :happydance: Beta #1 15dpo 350 Beta #2 18dpo 1000! Beta #3 2705! :yellow: 

*MissAnnabelle*
Start Lupron on 6/18 and ER set for 7/9! Three put back. OTD 7/26! bfp but low beta of 8 :hugs: Starting IVF #2 Bcp on 8/1, lupron 8/20, stims 8/31, trigger on 9/10 and ER on 9/12! 8 mature eggs at ER, 6 fertilized, 2 abnormal and 4 growing embies! ET on 9/15!! Three put back! OTD 9/28! 9/25 :bfp: on FRER 10dp3dt :happydance: Beta #1 308 13dp3dt Beta #2 10/2 1478 17dp3dt! :yellow:

*GettingBroody*
IVF/ICSI 6/19 appt for schedule. BC 7/23 until 9/19. 8/19 start meds. Scan on 9/8 and 9/9. Trigger on 9/9 and ER on 9/11! 8 eggs at ER, 7 mature and 3 fertilized normally. Two put back OTD 9/29! 9/23 :bfp: on FRER 9dp3dt :happydance: :yellow: turned to :pink: 

*Lulu 07*
IVF #1 :angel: IVF #2 Starting stims on 9/1! ER on 9/14! 20 eggs at ER! 12 out of 20 ICSI. The other 8 left for normal fertilization. 9 out of 12 done with ICSI fertilized! ET on 9/16 and two put back. OTD 10/1! :bfp: on 9/23 :happydance: Beta #1 15dpo 312 Beta #2 18dpo 1301 Twins!! :pink::blue: 

*Phantom710*
IVF in September. Scan on 9/13 and ET on 9/21! Two put back! OTD 10/4! 9/26 bfp 5dp5dt :angel: blighted ovum at 6 weeks. :hugs: FET in Jan. ET on 1/11. Two put back. 1/15 :bfp: :happydance: Twins!! :pink::blue: 

*AnnetteCali*
Start meds 5/7 and ER 5/16. 16 eggs at ER, 8 fertilized, ET on 5/21, and OTD 5/30. BFN :hugs: 2 :cold: FET 7/18 and OTD 7/27. Bfn :hugs: IVF #2 in September!! :bfp: :happydance: :blue:

*hiccups*
BW and BC on 8/15. Saline sono on 8/21. start lupron on 8/28 and stims on 9/8! Scan and trigger on 9/17! ER on 9/19! 20 eggs at ER and 10 fertilized! 9 growing strong and ET on 9/24! Two put back and OTD 10/3 bfn. :hugs: 

*notoptimistic*
IVF#1 1 5day blast transfered on 8/13. 13 :cold: OTD 8/24. bfn :hugs: FET soon. Scan on 10/26! FET on 10/31!! Two put back OTD 11/12! :bfp: :happydance: Beta #1 17dpo 915! :yellow: 

*AndreaFlorida*
Natural cycle in Nov. Trigger on 11/5! OTD 11/20! bfn :hugs:

*azlissie* 
Starting IVF in July. Appt 6/11. ER 7/6. 8 eggs at ER. ET on 7/9! Three put back. OTD 7/23. Bfn :hugs: 3 :cold: FET in August. Scan on 8/2. FET on 8/8! Three put back. OTD 8/22. bfn :hugs: Going bak to IUI's. FX!! bfn :hugs: IUI soon in Nov! Trigger on 11/8 and IUI on 11/10! :bfp: on 11/21 12dpo :happydance: Beta #1 13dpo 76.2!! Beta #2 17dpo 307!! 

*PollyJo*
Waiting for next cycle to start IVF. Scan on 10/31! Grow follies grow!! Trigger 11/12 and ER on 11/14. No eggs at ER. :hugs:

*michelle01*
IVF #2 in July. Start BC 7/11. Start stims 8/2. Baseline on 8/2. Scan on 8/9. Trigger on 8/12 and ER on 8/14! 10 eggs at ER, 7 mature, and 7 fertilized! ET on 8/19 and two put back. OTD 8/31 bfn :hugs: Starting IVF #3 in October! Start Lupron on 10/24! Start stims on 11/9, scan on 11/15, trigger on 11/20 and ER on 11/22!! 12 eggs at ER, 10 fertilized and 8 growing! 5d ET set for 11/27! Two put back. :bfp: on 12/7 at 10dp5dt! :happydance: OTD 12/10! Beta #1 13dp5dt 610!! Beta #2 15dp5dt 1143! 

*jkhkjnjhb8879*
FET in Dec. OTD 12/30! :bfp: on 12/22 5dp5dt :happydance: Twins! :yellow::yellow:

*Mamali*
Starting down reg with zoladex 2/23 and start stims on 3/18. Trigger on 3/30 and ER on 4/1! 5 eggs at ER! Three put back and OTD 4/19! :bfp: :happydance: :yellow: 

*never2late70*
Start IVF 6/14. Start BC on 7/8. Injection training class 7/20. Baseline on 8/3. Start stims on 8/5 and scan on 8/9. Cycle cancelled and converted to IUI. IUI on 8/11. bfn. On to IVF!! Start BC on 8/26 and stims on 9/26. Trigger 10/5 and ER 10/7! 8 eggs at ER, 5 mature and 3 fertilized! None progressed. :hugs: Next cycle soon and moving to egg donor! ED start stims on 6/7 and ER the week of 6/21! ED had 11 eggs at ER, 8 mature and 4 fertilized!! ET on 6/24! One put back! :bfp: 5dp5dt! Beta on 7/5! :happydance: Beta 261!! 

*BabyOnMyOwn*
Starting BC on 6/16. 6/21 SIS. 6/25 IVF consult. 7/3 b/w and u/s. Start injections on 7/6. 7/15 b/w and u/s. Trigger on 7/15 and ER 7/17! 5 eggs at ER and 3 fertilized! ET on 7/20 and two put back. OTD 7/31. Bfn :hugs: Follow up on 7/31 IVF #2 in September. Scan on 9/12, start stims 9/21, scan on 9/30 and 10/1. Trigger 10/1 and ER 10/3! 11 eggs at ER and 5 fertilized! ET on 10/8! One put back and OTD 10/17 bfn. :hugs: Next cycle in December with DE. Start BC week of 11/11! Start meds 12/10!! Thaw on 1/9, 4 fertilized and growing strong!! ET on 1/12. Two put back OTD 1/23! Bfn :hugs: One :cold: Start meds 4/19 and FET on 5/13. Cycle canceled due to embryo not making the thaw. Thaw on 6/20! All 6 survived the thaw! ET on 6/25! Two put back! :bfp: 5dp5dt!! Beta 7/5! :happydance: Beta 325 @ 15dpo

*MoBaby*
IVF/ICSI #3 in August. BCP's until 8/26 and next scan on 9/9! Start meds on 8/29. Trigger on 9/10 and ER on 9/12! 22 eggs at ER, 19 mature, 15 fertilized but 3 abnormal. 12 growing strong! ET on 9/17! 4 :cold: Two put back OTD 9/26 bfp on FRER beta 5 :angel: :hugs: Scan on 11/8 and FET November 16th! and one put back. OTD 11/30!! bfp on 11/19. Mc on 12/20. :angel: :hugs: Follow up on 2/5. Lining check on 4/8 and FET on 4/20, one put back. Chemical :hugs: FET in July! FET on 7/19! PUPO with twins!! OTD 8/2! :bfp: 5dp6dt!! :happydance: beta @ 11dpo 691 13dpo 2540!! :yellow: 

*Swepakepa3*
Started lupron on 6/22 and 150 units gonal-F on 7/6. US and b/w on 7/14. Trigger on 7/19 and ER 7/21! 9 eggs at ER! 4 fertilized! ET on 7/24! Two put back OTD 8/6 bfp but low beta. :hugs: :angel: Starting IVF #2 soon! ER on 10/18! 11 eggs at ER and 3 fertilized! ET on 10/21! Two put back. OTD 11/2 bfn :hugs: Next cycle in July! ER on 7/18! 16 eggs at ER!! ET on 7/21 two put back. :bfp: :happydance: beta 575!! 

*Stinas*
IVF/ICIS/TESE started meds 7/25. Scan on 8/1. ER set for 8/6. 12 eggs at ER, 10 mature, and 3 fertilized. ET on 8/11 and two put back. OTD 8/20!! 1 :cold: bfn :hugs: Doing FET in October!! Scan on 10/16! Start POI on 10/19 and FET on 10/24! One put back and OTD 11/2. Bfn :hugs: Another Feb/March! Start BCP on 2/13. Start stims on 3/13! ER on 3/23! 15 eggs at ER, 13 mature and 6 fertilized!! ET on 3/29!! Two put back OTD 4/8! :bfp: on 4/4 6dp6dt!! :happydance: Beta #1 @ 10dp6dt 651!! Beta #2 @ 12dp6dt 1773!! Twins!! No HB's at scan. :hugs: :angel::angel: FET 8/21!! Two put back! OTD 8/30!! :bfp: :happydance: Beta #1 281!! Beta #2 1375 Scan on 9/12!! Twins!! :pink::blue: 

*Allika*
Start meds 8/19! Trigger 8/29 and ER 8/31!! 21 eggs at ER and 20 fertilized!! :bfp: :happydance: Beta #1 53 7dp5dt!

*sekky*
IVF in May. Start burseline on 4/20 and appointment on 5/11! Start stims 5/11. Trigger on 5/23 and ER on 5/25!! 22 eggs at ER and 12 fertilized! Three put back 5/28. Bfn :hugs: Next cycle in September! 18 eggs at ER. Bfn. :hugs: 

*Chris_25*
IVF in September-October. Start meds 9/20! ER 11/13 and ET 11/18! Two put back. OTD 11/27! :bfp::happydance: 

*CDysart*
FET in October and two put back! OTD 11/2. BFP. MC. :angel::hugs: FET in Feb! Natural :bfp: while waiting for FET!! :happy dance:

*SND80*
IVF in Jan! Possible ER on 1/22! 

*honeycheeks*
Start stims 6/4. Trigger 6/18 and ER 6/20! 28 eggs at ER and 23 fertilized! FET on 10/19! Two put back. OTD 11/4. Bfn :hugs: FET first week of March. Bfn :hugs: Next cycle in August 2013! Trigger 9/1 and ER 9/3!! 10 eggs at ER!! 2 put back. OTD 9/18! 3 :cold: BFP Beta #1 143. MMC found at 11 weeks. :angel::hugs: Waiting on AF for FET! 

*PRAYIN4BABIES*
Trigger on 9/5 and ER on 9/7! 18 eggs at ER and 14 fertilized! ET on 9/13! 3 :cold: OTD 9/21. bfp Beta #1 56!! 8dp6dt Beat #2 155! 10dpt6dt 10/3 :angel: :hugs: Follow up on 10/18. FET next year. Saline sono and biopsy on 12/5. Next cycle in Feb. FET on 2/7 and two put back. OTD 2/16. Bfn :hugs: Follow up on 2/28. Next cycle in April. Start meds on 4/11! Scan on 4/16. ET 4/30 and one put back OTD 5/9!! Bfp Beta #1 10dp6dt 134!! Beta #2 12dp6dt 336!! :blue: MC at 10 weeks :hugs: :angel: Next cycle in Nov-Dec ER 12/4. 6 Frosties and cycle cancelled. FET in Jan!! Waiting on AF for FET! 

*bubumaci*
IVF/ICSI in June. Started meds 6/10. Trigger on 6/18 and ER on 6/20!! 14 eggs at ER, 12 mature, and 11 fertilized! ET 6/25 and two put back OTD 7/1! Bfn :hugs: Scan on 7/23 before FET. FET on 7/25! Two put back OTD 7/31. Bfn :hugs: U/S on 8/17 and 8/21. FET on 8/31 and three put back. OTD 9/6 bfn :hugs: IVF #2 Start stims 9/16! Scan on 9/19! Scan on 9/23. Trigger on 9/24 and ER on 9/26! 11 eggs at ER, 10 mature and 7 fertilized! 2 :cold: so far. ET on 10/1 two put back OTD 10/7 bfn :hugs: FET in Oct. BW and US on 10/22. FET 10/31! Two put back. OTD 11/6 bfn :hugs: Follow up on 11/30. Next cycle in Feb. Started meds 2/11 and US on 2/15! Trigger on 2/21 and ER on 2/23!! 23 eggs at ER!! 18 mature, fertilised 15, 10 frozen, 5 being taken to day 5/6! Biopsy on 3/28. BW and US on 4/17. FET on 4/30 and 3 put back. OTD 5/7 bfn :hugs: Appointment 7/3. Start meds 7/19! Trigger 7/28 and ER on 7/30! 12eggs at ER 4 fertilized. Two put back. OTD 8/10. Bfp but numbers dropped. Chemical. :hugs: :angel: Next cycle in December! Start meds on 11/22!! ER on 12/4!! ET on 12/9! Two put back. Two put back. OTD 12/15. Beta # 1 6.8 Beta #2 8.7. Chemical :hugs: :angel: Consult on 1/15.

*anmiz86*
IVF in July. Start meds 7/16!! Et 7/30 One put back OTD 8/9. Bfn :hugs: Next cycle in Feb!



*Natural BFP's before IVF*

*lizlemon*
Natural :bfp: while waiting for IVF/ICSI #3 :happydance:

*SmileyKez*
Natural :bfp: before IVF! :happydance:

*blueeyedgirl1*
IVF/ICSI in July or August. Natural :bfp: before IVF! :happydance: 

*MommyMel*
IVF in June. Natural :bfp: 7/17 before IVF! :happydance:

*2have4kids*
IVF in Nov/Dec. Natural bfp 9/24 before IVF. MC at 8w6d :angel: 

*Likklegemz*
Scan on 8/24 and 8/29. Trigger on 8/29 and ER on 8/31. 9 eggs at ER, 8 mature and 8 fertilized but 4 abnormal. 4 embies! ET on 9/5 and one put back. 2:cold: OTD 9/16 bfn :hugs: Follow up on 12/18. FET in May/June 2013 Natural :bfp: :happydance:
:dust:


----------



## azlissie

I am hoping to start IVF this summer - it will probably end up being July if I can get the money together. Like you, I tried IUI several times with no luck so am ready to move on to something with a higher success rate! I'm trying to decide when I should see my RE to get the ball rolling - do you have an appointment set up yet? I don't know how early I need to go see him.

Good luck!


----------



## MrsC8776

I'm glad I'm not alone!! Before all the IUI's we talked about IVF and I got all the testing done. That was a year ago though so I'm sure I will need to do it all again. I don't know if I will go to the same clinic because I wasn't to happy there during my IUI's but we will see. There's only a few places here but I'm looking into their success rates and going from there. We may even travel to Georgia for a while and do it there. Hubby had to do IVF in a previous marriage and he was in Georgia at the time so thats why that one is on our list as well. He knows the FS there and honestly I don't mind going to where he has done it before. He made sure it wouldn't bother me while we were talking about it the other night. I will be talking with them tomorrow over the phone. After that I will just have to go from there. 

I think it's best to let them know as soon as possible so that they know where you are at and so that you know what testing needs to be done. It's horrible how expensive it all is and our insurance doesn't cover anything but testing for infertility!


----------



## sekky

Considering IVF too later in the year though am not yet sure when am starting right now because am trying loose weight. Though i have set April as my starting date which is still subject to change depending on my weight loss achievement. so am hoping on to your train and lets c wia it leads:shrug:


----------



## MrsC8776

sekky said:


> Considering IVF too later in the year though am not yet sure when am starting right now because am trying loose weight. Though i have set April as my starting date which is still subject to change depending on my weight loss achievement. so am hoping on to your train and lets c wia it leads:shrug:

Good luck on the weight loss! Have you already talked to a FS about IVF?


----------



## azlissie

I called my RE today to find out when I should make an appointment for a July cycle, and they told me to just call them on day 1 of my July cycle and we'll get the ball rolling. I can't believe it - I thought for sure there would be tests to do or some time on bcp's. It sounds like I'll just start stimming right away. I did have an HSG in June and a lap/hysteroscopy in September so I guess they figure things wouldn't have changed much since then. I just wish I could have something to be doing right now so the time would go by faster!

Travelling for IVF would be tough, but if the clinic has much better success rates then I guess it would be worth it! There are only 2 clinics in my area and their success rates are almost identical, so I just picked one. So many choices & decisions to make - that's one of the most stressful parts, I think.

sekky, I need to lose some weight too - I guess that's all I can focus on for the next few months. Good luck!


----------



## MrsC8776

That's great that you will be able to get started right away. I know how you feel about having nothing to do in the time in between now and July. It will be hard but that's kinda why I started this thread. It gives me something to do and gives me a chance to find others who are in the same spot. 

I called the clinic to late today. They are 3 hours ahead of me and they closed at 4. I will try again tomorrow though. I did call a different clinic around here and got some prices. My fingers are crossed that all this will work out. For all of us actually! Good luck on your weight loss as well. I should probably start working out and getting in shape in the mean time. It will help pass the time between now and July.


----------



## smiledreamer

I will be strtin ivf any time from may to august
Hope it's ok to join u xx


----------



## MrsC8776

Yes please do join! I'm hoping we can all find ways to pass the time between now and IVF. Do you have everything already set up smile?


----------



## smiledreamer

its complicated due to my age iv gtta go in 4 weeks to sign my consets and just see wat happes from there how bout u xx


----------



## sekky

Yeah I "ve had a discussion with the clinic after my failed iui in December. From all indication am likely to be on d long protocol starting with down regging from cd21 of the cycle i choose to start before stims and baseline scan and blah blah blah. 

Working on getting the finance ready too.


----------



## MrsC8776

smiledreamer said:


> its complicated due to my age iv gtta go in 4 weeks to sign my consets and just see wat happes from there how bout u xx

We are in the process of finding a clinic we want to go to and getting the finances in place. I'm sorry things are complicated for you. Hopefully after signing the papers everything will so smoothly.


----------



## smiledreamer

me too,, i shud have a better idea of everything when i go in march,, but i hope u girls will still let me stay
i staarted a group https://www.babyandbump.com/assisted-conception/879176-summer-ivf-lucky-ladies.html xx


----------



## MrsC8776

Of course smile, you should stay. We all will be on the same track here soon and I'm looking forward to us all going through it together. :thumbup: I will go check out your thread now.


----------



## JDH1982

Hello lovely ladies!
Well I've just been given my dates for IVF#2 and I will start stimming in June with egg collection the week beginning Aug 13th (subject to change depending on periods!) but should defo be sometime in Aug. I could have had it earlier but i'm a teacher so figured the summer hols would be better, so I can relax! 

I'm currently having lots of tests done this week to find out why I cannot carry a baby (all info is in my siggy, but briefly - i've had 3 MC's - one was after a successful first IVF which was heartbreaking, but hoping these new tests that they're doing will give them some answers so that if it works next time they'll be able to save it - Yay!) My FS is brill and has told me about lots of different meds he will put me on to try and stop my body from MCing, just got to hope the next one works first!

So hope you don't mind me joining you? It's nice to share things with others. Especially seen as no one knows what it's like unless they're going through it. Here's hoping summer 2012 is our time (or as always, praying for a natural miracle in the meantime!)

hugs to you all xx


----------



## MrsC8776

JDH1982 said:


> Hello lovely ladies!
> Well I've just been given my dates for IVF#2 and I will start stimming in June with egg collection the week beginning Aug 13th (subject to change depending on periods!) but should defo be sometime in Aug. I could have had it earlier but i'm a teacher so figured the summer hols would be better, so I can relax!
> 
> I'm currently having lots of tests done this week to find out why I cannot carry a baby (all info is in my siggy, but briefly - i've had 3 MC's - one was after a successful first IVF which was heartbreaking, but hoping these new tests that they're doing will give them some answers so that if it works next time they'll be able to save it - Yay!) My FS is brill and has told me about lots of different meds he will put me on to try and stop my body from MCing, just got to hope the next one works first!
> 
> So hope you don't mind me joining you? It's nice to share things with others. Especially seen as no one knows what it's like unless they're going through it. Here's hoping summer 2012 is our time (or as always, praying for a natural miracle in the meantime!)
> 
> hugs to you all xx

Welcome JDH! :hi:

I'm happy to have you join us! Sorry about the troubles you have had. I hope they can figure out what is going on. I can't imagine what it's like to go through all that but I hope that this IVF cycle will be it for you. I think that it is really nice to be able to talk to people going through the same things and being able to support each other through the process. 

We are planning on this summer because of hubby's work schedule and getting finances in order. Right now we are debating on two different clinics. It's hard because we have to figure out travel and things like that if we decide on the one away from home. 

I'm thinking about making this thread an official one and doing front page updates. Are you ladies interested in sticking around with me on this long wait and journey?


----------



## azlissie

Hi JDH! I'm glad there are some other women who are planning on a summer round. I'm so sorry your first IVF didn't work out but it sounds like your new dr is totally confident it will work this time!

MrsC, I'll definitely be hanging around - I have to pass the next few months doing something pregnancy related or I'll go crazy!


----------



## MrsC8776

azlissie said:


> Hi JDH! I'm glad there are some other women who are planning on a summer round. I'm so sorry your first IVF didn't work out but it sounds like your new dr is totally confident it will work this time!
> 
> MrsC, I'll definitely be hanging around - I have to pass the next few months doing something pregnancy related or I'll go crazy!

Wonderful! I need to do something ttc related as well so that I don't go crazy! I'm glad I'm not the only one who feels this way. I will go ahead and start up the first page tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## JDH1982

Count me in too! I think it'll be great to get to know you all ready for the joy of IVF in summer! 
I have my thrombophilia screening and hysteroscopy tomorrow so i'll let you all know how that goes. Don't think i'll get the results but it'll be good to have a moan to you all about what the hysteroscopy was like lol

xx


----------



## smiledreamer

What's one of those then xx


----------



## JDH1982

Thrombophilia screening is a blood test to check for clotting issues. Hysteroscopy checks the lining of my uterus and womb to make sure there's nothing in there that will be causing the miscarriages. It won't be pleasant i'm sure lol but worth it in the end. The hysteroscopy can be quite painful as it's internal, but after doing IVF and having all the internal scans and EC and ET i'm not so shy now lol

Just hoping they don't find anything that could stop me ever having children. I won't get my thrombophilia or chromosomal analyses results for about 8 weeks yet as these have to be sent off for checking but hoping they come back ok too xx


----------



## smiledreamer

Well fingers crossed all goes well
Sometimes the not knowing is the worse x


----------



## MrsC8776

Good luck tomorrow JDH! I hope everything goes well and you get good news. Let us know how it goes. :thumbup:


----------



## MrsC8776

Ok ladies updates are on the front page. If there is anything you would like me to add or change please let me know.


----------



## smiledreamer

Awww I love the first page xxx


----------



## JDH1982

Quick update from me, as i'm currently in bed in agony! The Hysteroscopy was bloody awful, never felt pain like it before. The nurse had to have me lie down for half hour afterwards as I nearly fainted with the pain - she said I lost all my colour. (You're not joking!) I really hope no one has to have one of those. They had to pin my cervix as well to keep it straight and that wasn't comfortable either lol It lasted about 5 minutes, so I beared with it, but my god I didn't think I was going to be able to! Bleeding from it too which she said was normal but should only last a couple of days.

On a positive note though, it was all clear, nothing in my uterus or womb that shouldn't be there - YAY !!

Get my thrombophilia results end of next week.
Going to try and sleep the pain off, hope you're all well, speak soon xx


----------



## MrsC8776

Sorry you are in so much pain JDH. :hugs: On a good note everything looked good and thats what you wanted to see!! You are one step closer to getting started. :thumbup: I hope the other test results come back good. Get some rest and please keep me updated on how you are doing. Feel better soon!


----------



## azlissie

JDH, I'm so sorry to hear about your hysteroscopy! That sounds totally awful. I had a combo laparoscopy/hysteroscopy in September but I was completely knocked out so it wasn't that bad. Do you have a heating pad that you could use? It might help.

Glad you got good news, though! I'm sure it will all turn out to be worth it in the end.


----------



## jchic

Sign me up! I will hopefully be doing IVF in April or May the latest!


----------



## MrsC8776

:hi: Welcome Jchic

Sorry we have to meet in this thread as well. I'm glad we will be going through it together though. Hopefully these next few month fly by so we can all get started.


----------



## jchic

I agree....at least we have this thread as a support system. I never knew how hard ttc would be but in the end we ALL will be moms....that I am certain of :)


----------



## MrsC8776

I fully agree with you. I've seen many girls do acupuncture for IVF. Have any of you thought about it or tried it before?


----------



## jchic

I have thought about it but its pretty expensive....I have been wanting to try it out though. Have you? I am thinking of saving and possibly doing it during the IVF cycle or right before.


----------



## MrsC8776

I have not tried it but I have been thinking about it. I wonder if it's something insurance covers or at least helps with. Hmm I guess I should check into it. I think it's something I would like to try... anything that will help I'm willing to look into.


----------



## smiledreamer

iv thought about it
buit my fs doesnt think it will make much difference
he said if i was older he would maybe say go for it but not for the time being x


----------



## JDH1982

Thanks for the well wishes ladies, I feel much better today. 

The things we have to do for a baby eh, and there are those out there that have no idea what some have to go through. I'd love to be able to say, 'yeah let's have a baby' and bam there it is, like some I know! But at least ours will be so loved and wanted when we eventually meet.

Love to you all xx


----------



## MrsC8776

I'm so glad you are feeling better today. It is hard to think about everything we have to go through to have a baby when others it happens on accident. I agree with you though... when it does happen for us our babies will loved and cherished so much. The best things in life are worth the hard work. Thats what I tell myself all the time.


----------



## smiledreamer

yep a baby will be worth the wait and so loved cos it will be the obly one i have xx


----------



## BlueStorm

Hi girls :hi: Mrs. C invited me to join you all. I will have to take some time and read the other pages to catch up on everyone.

I will be starting IVF in May/June. Just for a little history on me, My DH and I have been TTC for the past 21 months. I have found out in November that I have stage 3 endo and my husband has very low morphology. We decided to try 2 IUI's before IVF which were unsuccessful. :dohh: 

Right now we are waiting until May when I can switch my insurance coverage so that the IVF will be covered. We have been paying out of pocket for the IUI's which put a serious dent in our savings... 

Just emailed my nurse so that I can set up a consult appointment with my RE about IVF. I am looking forward to getting this all started and hopefully getting closer to my BFP. Just have to find something to help pass the time now!


----------



## MrsC8776

Welcome Blue :hi:

I'm glad you found us. Thats great that your new insurance will cover IVF!! I hope that they can get you in for the consult soon so that you can get everything started on time. Do you still have to do testing before IVF?


----------



## jchic

Hi Ladies! How is everyone today? I wonder what the process is on starting IVF when you move from IUI. Does anyone know? I know how IVF works, but I am unsure of the process. I know my RE does ICSI and a day 5 transfer?


----------



## BlueStorm

I don't think I will have to do any additional testing before hand. I just had all my testing done in October when we first went to the clinic. I think that they just want to meet and explain the whole process. I will let you all know more after my appointment. Hopefully it will be soon! I think my nurse may be off for the holiday which I forgot about since I"m stuck at work, so hopefully she will get back to me tomorrow.


----------



## MrsC8776

Jchic when we first started trying we were going to do IVF first but things changed so we went with IUI. I did a lot of testing before we started anything. I'm not sure if the testing is normally done with IUI or not. The ones I can think of were blood types, FSH, CD3, and STD's. I think either way that want you to have a new consult just to talk about IVF and let you know the steps you will have to take. 

Blue I forgot it was a holiday as well. I'm sure she will call you back tomorrow. I look forward to hearing how your appointment goes. :thumbup: Sorry you are stuck at work.


----------



## jchic

Gotcha! Yes, my Re did tests for STDs, FSH, CD3, CD21, lining check, HSG, etc.


----------



## BlueStorm

Yeah if you had all of that testing already I think you would be good to start. They tested us for EVERYTHING. I almost passed out when I had my initial bloodwork done b\c I was doing day 3, intial testing and pre op blood work for my lap all on the same day. It was about 15 tubes of blood. I had to stop twice b\c I almost lost it! I think they were crazy for doing that much at one time!


----------



## jchic

I know! I hate bloodwork! My RE makes me go every week for blood and honestly, my arms bruise easily so I look weird for a few days, its so gross, LOL.


----------



## MrsC8776

Oh yes I forgot about the wonderful HSG test. It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. My nerves sure did get the best of me that day though. As much as I hate needles I can't wait to get started with the whole process. In the end it will all be so worth it!


----------



## jchic

I agree, I cant wait to get moving! I hate needles too, but we have to keep telling ourselves there is a baby at the end of all those pricks and pinches!! Is your RE now going to do your IVF Mrs?


----------



## MrsC8776

No I can honestly say I hate the clinic I was going to. They didn't listen to a thing I said and they didn't help me in anyway. I feel they were only after the money and trying to get every dime out of me that they could. I was very frustrated with them and so was my hubby. We both agreed that we would not go back there no matter what. Right now we are looking at a new clinic either here in Oregon or one in Georgia. We have a consult on the 8th for the clinic here, thats right before hubby leaves again though. We are looking at one in Georgia because hubby has been there before and he really liked the way they worked and how they treat their patients. It would mean traveling of course but he has family there so it would be like a mini vacation as well. I just have to decide on what I way to do because he is leaving it up to me. Are you planning on sticking with the same clinic?


----------



## jchic

Mrs. - Ugh, how awful that they didnt listen to you. I hate that! Glad to see you are choosing a great clinic to support you and LISTEN to you during this journey! Hmmm, do you feel more comfortable at the one closer to home? Was this clinic recommended?

Yes, I am going to stick with my RE. I like him alot except that he gets my blood drawn once a week which is annoying, but I would rather more than less I guess.


----------



## MrsC8776

I haven't been to either of them yet. I will have to update that when I get home from that appointment though. I haven't been to the one in Georgia either. Hubby had IVF done in a previous marriage and thats where they went. It doesn't bother me at all. I know he was worried that it might. I want him to have a part in this as well and help me decide on where to go. We just have to figure it out. Either way though we are going to have to come up with about $16-18,000. 

I'm glad you like your RE. That is the best thing, you need to feel comfortable with them and feel like they are doing what is best for you. That is a lot of blood but I agree with you. More blood done is better than none at all.


----------



## BlueStorm

jchic I know what you mean about the bruising. One day during my IUI cycle both of my veins were so brusied in each arm. I had a short sleeve shirt on at work and my co worker asked me if I was sick or something. I think maybe she thinks I'm a drug addict now!


----------



## jchic

Blue - thats exactly how I feel, ha! Sometimes I want to be like "nope, dont do drugs, but I am going through fertility treatments, hence the beat up arms!"

The things we go through, right?

Mrs - I think whichever place you decide to go with is going to give you fantastic attention. The hardest part is feeling comfortable with them and it seems like you are getting that straightened right out :) When is your first appt?


----------



## MrsC8776

Our first appointment is set for March 8th. It was suppose to be a new patient consult for IUI but we are switching it to IVF. They are aware of this and they said they will have all the info ready for us. Due to hubby being in Afghanistan we will hold off on starting until July or August. That gives us time to get everything ready. You may have already said this but does your clinic know you are moving to IVF? When will you be talking to them about it and starting tests?


----------



## BlueStorm

Just made appointment for our IVF consult on 3/9/12. I can't wait to get the details so that we can have a plan! I always feel better when I know I have something to look forward to


----------



## jchic

Blue - Nice! That is literally almost here!


----------



## MrsC8776

Blue that is exciting! Also the day after my appointment. I always worry that I will forget the questions I want to ask. :dohh:


----------



## BlueStorm

Thanks! 

Mrs C I always forget questions. I will have to write them all down. I hate at the end of an appointment and they ask "do u have any questions" I just draw a blank everytime


----------



## jchic

I do that too! Write them all down and I still forget, sometimes it feels so rushed!


----------



## MrsC8776

Hey ladies just checking in and seeing how you all are doing. Also what kind of questions do you have written down so far?


----------



## jchic

Hey ladies! How is everyone?

Blue - I switched my Re and am going to RMA in Morristown! Have my first appt March 7th!


----------



## MrsC8776

All of our appointments are in a row. Jchic yours is the 7th, mine the 8th, and Blue on the 9th! Thats very exciting!


----------



## BlueStorm

jchic said:


> Hey ladies! How is everyone?
> 
> 
> Blue - I switched my Re and am going to RMA in Morristown! Have my first appt March 7th!

Yay!!! What Doctor? I go there on weekends and will havr IVF at that office. I think u will be happy there. Where do u live again? They used to have bagels there on weekends during morning monitoring...soo good. Last time u went they didnt have them and i was so sad..haha..its the little things. Oh yay im so happy u are making a change..they are pretty aggresive which I like


----------



## BlueStorm

So funny that we are all in a row...how wierd!!


----------



## BlueStorm

MrsC8776 said:


> Hey ladies just checking in and seeing how you all are doing. Also what kind of questions do you have written down so far?

I am so bad I dont have any questions yet..haha


----------



## azlissie

I'm so jealous that you all have appointments already! When I called my RE they told me just wait till cd1 in July and call them for a day 3 appt. It seems weird to me that they don't want to see me until then. It makes me feel like I'm not doing anything to help.

I've been reading a lot about CoQ-10 and Royal Jelly - supposedly they help egg quality, but then I've also read that the eggs are already as good as they're going to get. Maybe one of you with an earlier appointment can ask about any supplements/vitamins that might be helpful.

Good luck at all your appointments!


----------



## MrsC8776

azlissie I will ask about that. It will be info to know anyways. I can understand that they just want you to call on cd1 but it would be nice to be able to get a little bit of info in the mean time. Maybe you could go in just to make sure everything is up to date. :shrug:


----------



## smiledreamer

my nxt app is on the 12th march xx


----------



## MrsC8776

smiledreamer said:


> my nxt app is on the 12th march xx

Sounds great! I will update the first page with your appointment date. :thumbup:


----------



## JDH1982

Hi ladies, sorry I've been AWOL - work has been hell this week!
Hello to our new ladies, sorry to see you here, but glad for your company through all of this.

Got my thrombophilia blood results back and they were all clear :happydance:
So just got to wait for chromosomal blood results in about 7 weeks and that's all my extra testing done! Hoping they'll be clear too as they can abort the IVF if they're not :cry: But i'm trying to remain hopeful.

remember this is my second IVF ladies so if you have any questions please ask, I do try and get on here least every other day. The injections really aren't bad at all, first one stings a bit but you get used to them so quickly.

Speak soon, love to you all :hugs:


----------



## MrsC8776

JDH so glad to hear your other test came back and it was all good. I'm sure the other one will come back good as well and you will be getting started again. :happydance:

I do have one question for you... I'm thinking a little ahead of myself I know but I can't help it. Hubby works in Afghanistan and I have a feeling I will need to start the meds while he is gone. This will mean giving all the injections to myself. :wacko: Were you able to do them yourself or do you think it's better to have someone help you take them? Honestly thats my only worry (besides finances coming together) right now.


----------



## BlueStorm

Smiledreamer - Yay for another March appointment

JDH - I'm glad your test came back good, that is a step in the right direction. I'm sure we will have tons of questions soon!

Lissie - That would be a good question I will ask as well when I go

Mrs C- when I did my IUI's I did the shots myself. I don't know if IVF will be very different or not. I have not had to do any IM though so that may be harder but I"m sure you could do it. Do you have any nurse friends nearby?

AFM - I decided to start a journal to try to pass the time. Stalkers welcome! It actually felt good to write it all down...


----------



## MrsC8776

Thanks Blue! I did a trigger shot with one IUI and it wasn't bad at all. I do know some have to be IM with IVF and those are the ones I'm worried about. The ones in the bum ya know. :haha: I don't have any nurse friends near by but my brother does live with us... although I don't think I want him anywhere near my bum or even anywhere near me with a needle. I will have to add this to my short list of questions for the appointment. 

Going to check out your journal!


----------



## jchic

Hey ladies! Thats so great we all have our appts in a row. Talk Abt updating that week, huh?
Mrs, blue- whats ur plan with questions etc. To ask?

Blue- im in Wanaque. I cant wait! I have heard great things abt rma. I forgot my first appt doc name but shes a woman, that I remember. I want to ask for clomid instead of femara and only 1 more cycle of iui since i have done 2 already with other doc. Then ivf!


----------



## BlueStorm

Jchic- thats right Wanaque I couldnt remember. I dont have a list of questions yet but plan to start a list this week. I will write it here when Im done then maybe we can all compare lists so we dont forget to ask important questions.


----------



## MrsC8776

Jchic you are right that week will be full of update but they will all be good one. I really don't have an official list going yet but I will get started on it very soon. Mostly mental notes so far. 

Blue I think it would be a good idea to compared questions and notes! :thumbup:


----------



## azlissie

MrsC, you might look on Youtube for videos of tutorials for how to give yourself the injections. I know I've seen some before and the women have to kind of twist themselves like a pretzel but they get it done! I'll be doing all of mine myself because I live alone (I'm doing this with donor sperm).

I can't wait to hear how everyone's appointments go in the next couple of weeks!!


----------



## MrsC8776

azlissie thanks for sharing that with me. When time time comes I will look them up. I might even watch them sooner if I get bored and begin to drive myself crazy during this wait. :blush: I'm sure I will have to do some of them by myself but if we are doing them at the same time maybe we can compare notes on what works best. :thumbup:


----------



## sekky

Morning ladies. Its been a while i posted but i've always stock around anyway. so a quick question what is the criteria in deciding whether to go long protocol or short for IVF? Because i will really love to skip the down regging part. i go:grr: pricking myself with too many niddles cant stand it.


----------



## jchic

HI Sekky! I think its different for everyone....I can only speak for myself, but I know that I am pretty much ready for IVF in May because I have done 2 IUIS and will do one more next cycle....then thats my personal point to want to move on to IVF.


----------



## BlueStorm

Hey Sekky - I really don't know what the deal is with long and short protocol but I have my consult on 3/9 and will add it to my list of questions. I always see everyone talking about that but I don't know much about it and why some people do long and some short :shrug:


----------



## BlueStorm

I just started a list of questions in my journal to ask at my IVF consult. When I'm done I will post them on here. I hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## jchic

Wait, what is long and short protocol? I think I misread! LOL


----------



## sekky

jchic said:


> Wait, what is long and short protocol? I think I misread! LOL

IVF long and short protocol. Have been hearing a lot of ladies saying they are on long or short ivf protocol. So I wanted to know the criteria for being on anyone of them. I believe the long protocol is when you have to do Birth control pills/injections before stimming while the short is straight to stims at the beginning of a cycle.


----------



## jchic

Gotcha! Ok thanks!


----------



## JDH1982

Yes, I did the injections myself, I prefer to be in control of things like that but others said it was better for hubby to do them. You'll be fine doing them on your own honey, once you get the first one done, the rest is a doddle. Plus my nurse had me in to do a practice one to make sure I did it correct, so it really is ok. i think the thought it sometimes worse than the actual thing! :wacko:

Depending on where your FS tells you to inject it can be really easy. My Buserelin had to be done either in my stomach or the top of my thigh. I chose my stomach as it seemed much easier. all I had to do was 'pinch an inch' and inject it straight in. Simple lol It stings a bit but again you get used to it. You use the same place for the menopur injections too, but getting that into the syringe is the most tricky part - something i'm sure we'll discuss nearer the time lol

All in all it is very straight forward, so please don't worry about them. I did though, so I know where you're coming from, but like I said, the thought is much worse than the act itself, and I only bruised once, which the nurse said I must've been too rough as I got used to them! :haha:

Hugs to all :hugs:


----------



## MrsC8776

sekky said:


> Morning ladies. Its been a while i posted but i've always stock around anyway. so a quick question what is the criteria in deciding whether to go long protocol or short for IVF? Because i will really love to skip the down regging part. i go:grr: pricking myself with too many niddles cant stand it.

Awhile back I asked about IVF meds in a new thread and how they decide which protocol to put people on. I only got 1 reply I think but it helped me understand a little bit. Here it is... https://www.babyandbump.com/assisted-conception/882911-question-ivf-meds.html I'm not sure if it's the same thing you were wondering but I thought I would share with you. I will be asking about it at my appointment coming up. 



JDH1982 said:


> Yes, I did the injections myself, I prefer to be in control of things like that but others said it was better for hubby to do them. You'll be fine doing them on your own honey, once you get the first one done, the rest is a doddle. Plus my nurse had me in to do a practice one to make sure I did it correct, so it really is ok. i think the thought it sometimes worse than the actual thing! :wacko:
> 
> Depending on where your FS tells you to inject it can be really easy. My Buserelin had to be done either in my stomach or the top of my thigh. I chose my stomach as it seemed much easier. all I had to do was 'pinch an inch' and inject it straight in. Simple lol It stings a bit but again you get used to it. You use the same place for the menopur injections too, but getting that into the syringe is the most tricky part - something i'm sure we'll discuss nearer the time lol
> 
> All in all it is very straight forward, so please don't worry about them. I did though, so I know where you're coming from, but like I said, the thought is much worse than the act itself, and I only bruised once, which the nurse said I must've been too rough as I got used to them! :haha:
> 
> Hugs to all :hugs:

Thank you so much! It's great to know that people can do it alone. I think they required us to take a short little class on injections so that should help me. I know I'm getting ahead of myself but it's so hard not to while I'm playing the waiting game. I do know we will all be here for support from one another when the times comes for each of us! 

Blue I will go ahead and check out your questions. I think it will be great to compare and share them so that none of us miss anything at the coming up appointments.


----------



## JDH1982

MrsC8776 said:


> sekky said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies. Its been a while i posted but i've always stock around anyway. so a quick question what is the criteria in deciding whether to go long protocol or short for IVF? Because i will really love to skip the down regging part. i go:grr: pricking myself with too many niddles cant stand it.
> 
> Awhile back I asked about IVF meds in a new thread and how they decide which protocol to put people on. I only got 1 reply I think but it helped me understand a little bit. Here it is... https://www.babyandbump.com/assisted-conception/882911-question-ivf-meds.html I'm not sure if it's the same thing you were wondering but I thought I would share with you. I will be asking about it at my appointment coming up.
> 
> 
> 
> JDH1982 said:
> 
> 
> Yes, I did the injections myself, I prefer to be in control of things like that but others said it was better for hubby to do them. You'll be fine doing them on your own honey, once you get the first one done, the rest is a doddle. Plus my nurse had me in to do a practice one to make sure I did it correct, so it really is ok. i think the thought it sometimes worse than the actual thing! :wacko:
> 
> Depending on where your FS tells you to inject it can be really easy. My Buserelin had to be done either in my stomach or the top of my thigh. I chose my stomach as it seemed much easier. all I had to do was 'pinch an inch' and inject it straight in. Simple lol It stings a bit but again you get used to it. You use the same place for the menopur injections too, but getting that into the syringe is the most tricky part - something i'm sure we'll discuss nearer the time lol
> 
> All in all it is very straight forward, so please don't worry about them. I did though, so I know where you're coming from, but like I said, the thought is much worse than the act itself, and I only bruised once, which the nurse said I must've been too rough as I got used to them! :haha:
> 
> Hugs to all :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much! It's great to know that people can do it alone. I think they required us to take a short little class on injections so that should help me. I know I'm getting ahead of myself but it's so hard not to while I'm playing the waiting game. I do know we will all be here for support from one another when the times comes for each of us!
> 
> Blue I will go ahead and check out your questions. I think it will be great to compare and share them so that none of us miss anything at the coming up appointments.Click to expand...

Yeah, I was going to have hubby do it, but when it came to it he panicked, so I said 'Oh give it here' and went straight in no messing. The nurse commented on how quick i'd done it lol, said she had 1 lady in there for an hour and she still couldn't do it :haha: but I think the quicker the better, then you've got less time to build it up in your mind!

:hugs:


----------



## MrsC8776

JDH I think the quicker the better as well. Sitting there with the needle would just make me freak out so it's better to get it done and over with quickly. That how I see it.

Ok ladies heres my questions. Blue I did steal a couple from you as I think they are basic questions to ask. :thumbup: So I'm asking about TESE because hubby had a vasectomy years ago, we got it reversed, but there was a very good chance it would heal up. I honestly think this happened and we will be finding this out at the appointment as well. 

Who does TESE and when to contact?

How many embryos are put back?

Do we need more testing?

Difference between long and short protocol?

Any idea of what our meds will be like?

How long will meds most likely take?

Where to get the meds?

3 day or 5 day transfer?

Ideal weight for IVF?

Chances of OHSS?

Average scans per week/cycle?

Views on bed rest after transfer?

Are the stats on the SART website based on positive pregnancy tests only?

Is there a class to show how to do injections? (there was one at my previous clinic)


----------



## jchic

those are good questions! What is the process if the vasectomy is healed up?


oK so just got off with RMA (new RE place) about my insurance....this is what is covered at 100%:

Unlimited IUI's
All medications
4 Completed IVF cycles
Frozen egg cycles (so basically if they retrieve more eggs than they put back in, they dont count those as fresh egg cycles, that is unlimited)
ICSI

They dont cover the cost of freezing the eggs, which is 1000 for the year, which is fine BUT I am nervous I will need more than 4 fresh IVFS....which in reality is probably more like 6 or 7 because of the frozen thing...am I overthinking this?

Off to conduct a career fair today, SO BORING! I sit at a booth and chat with students about the GLORY of working for our company, hahaha


----------



## BlueStorm

Great questions Mrs. C...I will be stealing some of those as well.

Jchic- great that your insurance covers all of that. You have really good coverge. I hope mine is that good!


----------



## MrsC8776

jchic said:


> those are good questions! What is the process if the vasectomy is healed up?
> 
> 
> oK so just got off with RMA (new RE place) about my insurance....this is what is covered at 100%:
> 
> Unlimited IUI's
> All medications
> 4 Completed IVF cycles
> Frozen egg cycles (so basically if they retrieve more eggs than they put back in, they dont count those as fresh egg cycles, that is unlimited)
> ICSI
> 
> They dont cover the cost of freezing the eggs, which is 1000 for the year, which is fine BUT I am nervous I will need more than 4 fresh IVFS....which in reality is probably more like 6 or 7 because of the frozen thing...am I overthinking this?
> 
> Off to conduct a career fair today, SO BORING! I sit at a booth and chat with students about the GLORY of working for our company, hahaha

You have amazing insurance! We are fully out of pocket for everything. It makes me very frustrated. Especially when I see that the insurance we have covers things to prevent getting pregnant and termination but nothing for infertility. :growlmad:

The process if the vasectomy healed is a painful one for hubby. It's a needle to the testicles to try and find sperm. It could take many pokes if the first one doesn't come out with any. I know what us girls have to go through isn't fun but man I really feel for hubby. :nope:



BlueStorm said:


> Great questions Mrs. C...I will be stealing some of those as well.
> 
> Jchic- great that your insurance covers all of that. You have really good coverge. I hope mine is that good!

I'm glad we can share questions. This way we can compare notes after the appointments. Not much longer now! Oh and I noticed Springy said in your journal that she had some questions that you should ask. I hope you don't mind me checking those out if we don't already have them on the list.


----------



## BlueStorm

After she posts them I will put them all on here so we can all share!


----------



## MrsC8776

Sounds great, thanks for doing that. If I think of anymore questions I will add them here as well. 

Actually I did think of two more today...

How will I communicate with you during this whole process?

Will we be seeing the same FS every time? 

I'm asking these questions because I had such a hard time communicating with my last clinic and I always had to see a different fs. I tried contacting her last month and got an auto reply email saying she was out of country for a few months for "a rare opportunity" and I would have to contact the front desk to speak with a different fs. :dohh: It was frustrating. 

I hope all you ladies are doing well!!


----------



## sekky

Hi everyone. Just popping in to say hi:hi:


----------



## jchic

Mrs - I like the question about the same FS everytime, thats important I think!

Blue - do you deal with one nurse and doc only at RMA?


----------



## JDH1982

Hi ladies, how we doing?

Just thought I'd pop in to say 'Hi'. :wave:

Back in another 2ww at the mo. I never have much hope but one has to try right! Would love a natural miracle but I am a realist :haha:

Hope we're all ok. June seems like such a long way off, so hoping the next 3 months fly past :wacko:

:hugs: to you all xx


----------



## smiledreamer

hi ladies how are u all

time seems to be flying pst xx


----------



## BlueStorm

That is an important question Mrs C. What an awful way to find out your RE is not around :growlmad:

JDH - Good luck in your TWW! Wouldn't it be great to get a natural BFP! It happens more often then we think.

:hi: Sekky and Smiledreamer

Jchic - at RMA u are assigned to one nurse. She will be your primary contact and I suggest you get her email because I seem to get faster response with mine by email, although she always calls me back by the end of day if I leave a phone message. If our nurse is off there are always 2 covering nurses you can speak to or who will call you with results. 

As far as your RE is concerned, you will be assigned to one RE who should be the one you are meeting with for your consult. He\She will be the one who you have any consults and follow ups with. For morning monitoring and IUI's all the re's are on a rotating schedule so you will be seeing different re's throughout the monitoring process. I have to say I really have liked everyone I"ve seen so far so I can't complain about this. As far as the actual IVF collection and transfer I don't know if your primary re will be doing all of that or not. That is a question to add to the list.


----------



## smiledreamer

is anyone close to strtin yet
its all gettin excitin now xx


----------



## BlueStorm

Here is the list of questions I started, I am waiting for Springy to add more in my journal and then i will post them. 

Questions to ask:

What is the difference between long and short protocol?

Will I be put on BCP before we start?

How can we make sure I don't get OHSS?

Will I be put on any bed rest after the transfer and how much time should I plan of taking off from work?

Is there anything I should start to do to get my body prepared for IVF? (diet changes, suppliments, ect)

ICIS vs Natural fertilization?

How many embryos will we be transferring back?

3 day vs 5 day transfer?

Will you be perfomming the collection and transfer or will it be a different re?


----------



## MrsC8776

Hey ladies, yes it as a bad way to find out my FS was away. I'm looking forward to going to this appointment. 

JDH I'm just finishing up a 2ww. A natural BFP would be so nice. I hope that the 2ww is good to you and you come out of it with a little miracle! I know the feeling of being a realist which is why I don't hold much hope out for myself during my 2ww. 

Smile I think we all have a little bit of a wait ahead of us.


----------



## jchic

Its so hard sometimes to think that just the process talks so long, ya know? I mean we all have been trying and trying.....I know in my heart and I have faith we will ALL get pregnant.


----------



## smiledreamer

my gosh i hope we all do get pg

is anyone here from the uk~?
x


----------



## MrsC8776

jchic said:


> Its so hard sometimes to think that just the process talks so long, ya know? I mean we all have been trying and trying.....I know in my heart and I have faith we will ALL get pregnant.

It is hard sometimes but just think... once we get started everything will go by so fast. You are tight we will all get pregnant and then we will all move on to be bump buddies together! :thumbup:


----------



## jchic

Yes! Hopefully we will all be prego by Sept. Thats what I have dubbed my "freak out" month....hahahaha


----------



## haj624

Hi ladies I think it's time I jump in here as well. DH and I went to the RE for the first time Tuesday and he was actually really nice to us. he addressed all my questions and concerns. He did a sono and he did some bloodwork. the bloodwork was an hcg (to see if I'm pregnant. (Which I wasn't.), pregesterone, and he did genetics testing. which pretty much was to see if i was a carrier for anything....cystic fibrosis...something like that. He's sent DH in for some bloodwork Wednesday. I have to go to a lab for some bloodwork tomorrow. AF showed up yesterday and I got bloods in the office today. He says he feels with DH's morphology and what not surgery really wouldnt help and he thinks we will have to do IVF. but he said he doesnt want to make any guesses like other ppl have been doing. he wants to know exactly what is wrong. he seemed like he genuinely wanted to help and like he was tailoring a plan specifically for us which was great. he wasnt like this is the first step i take with everyone then the second.I have to get blood work againbetween days 21-24 of my cycle. He told us he cant see why we wouldnt be pregnant within 6 months. But he wants to see exactly what all the bloodwork says first. He suggested we skip IUI this month, so pretty much we'll be taking the next month off from ttc. He told us we should have all of our bloodwork back within 2 weeks so we can see what that all says and go from there. Dh's insurance covers 3 IVF's in your lifetime. They cover 75% so we are responsible for 25% of it. Having only 3 in my entire life makes me very nervous but fingers crossed we can get a sticky bean on the first try!!! So as of right now we're just waiting to get back all our blood work results and then we'll take it from there.


----------



## haj624

jchic said:


> Yes! Hopefully we will all be prego by Sept. Thats what I have dubbed my "freak out" month....hahahaha

Thats my freak out month too lol


----------



## BlueStorm

Welcome Haj - Happy and sad at the same time to see you over here. I"m glad you are seeing a new re who sounds like he really wants to do what is best for you and help you to get your BFP :happydance:

AFM - I think I just got bad news about my consult. I emailed the financial person just to make sure my insurance was going to cover the consult. I didn't really think about it before but then I got to thinking is my current insurance going to cover the IVF consult if they don't cover any infertility? They covered my initial visits b\c they cover diagnosis of infertility. So anyway she pretty much told me she isn't sure but if they don't cover they will balance bill me $450 for the consult. What?? I am not paying another $450after all the money we have spent there for IUI's. It should be covered as a f\u to our IUI's which we have already paid $4800 for :growlmad: 

I asked her to call and check with my insurance so I will update when I know what is going on. Ughh this was the only thing that I had to look forward to and it will really suck if I can't go. Sorry had to vent it out!


----------



## smiledreamer

oh gosh hope u dnt have to pay any more huni xx


----------



## haj624

Thanks Blue:flower:

Oh no, that sucks. Hopefully thats not the case and you wont have to lay anymore out of pocket.


----------



## BlueStorm

A few more questions thanks to Springy - 

1) Medication / sedation used for retrieval?

2) Type of freezing used on embryo's (i.e. fast freeze vitrification vs. slow freeze)

3) How many eggs do they typically look for?


----------



## BlueStorm

Ok I just got off the phone with my insurance company and they do cover the consult. At least they cover the 2 codes my re office gave me so hopefully those are the only 2 codes they are going to bill. Anyway I feel much better now :happydance:

Oh I also just joined an infertility support group in my area. I never knew they existed but I looked online and there are a few around where I live. It's just peer lead so not professional or anything but the next one is 3/18 so I will be attending that. Hopefully it will be a good place to let things out and meet some people with the same issues. Same as here but face to face


----------



## MrsC8776

haj624 said:


> Hi ladies I think it's time I jump in here as well. DH and I went to the RE for the first time Tuesday and he was actually really nice to us. he addressed all my questions and concerns. He did a sono and he did some bloodwork. the bloodwork was an hcg (to see if I'm pregnant. (Which I wasn't.), pregesterone, and he did genetics testing. which pretty much was to see if i was a carrier for anything....cystic fibrosis...something like that. He's sent DH in for some bloodwork Wednesday. I have to go to a lab for some bloodwork tomorrow. AF showed up yesterday and I got bloods in the office today. He says he feels with DH's morphology and what not surgery really wouldnt help and he thinks we will have to do IVF. but he said he doesnt want to make any guesses like other ppl have been doing. he wants to know exactly what is wrong. he seemed like he genuinely wanted to help and like he was tailoring a plan specifically for us which was great. he wasnt like this is the first step i take with everyone then the second.I have to get blood work againbetween days 21-24 of my cycle. He told us he cant see why we wouldnt be pregnant within 6 months. But he wants to see exactly what all the bloodwork says first. He suggested we skip IUI this month, so pretty much we'll be taking the next month off from ttc. He told us we should have all of our bloodwork back within 2 weeks so we can see what that all says and go from there. Dh's insurance covers 3 IVF's in your lifetime. They cover 75% so we are responsible for 25% of it. Having only 3 in my entire life makes me very nervous but fingers crossed we can get a sticky bean on the first try!!! So as of right now we're just waiting to get back all our blood work results and then we'll take it from there.

Welcome Haj! :hi:

Sorry to see you over here but it is always nice to add more to the group for more support. I hope that your RE can help you figure out whats going on and help you guys out. I will add you to the front page. Do you know when your next appointment is?



BlueStorm said:


> Ok I just got off the phone with my insurance company and they do cover the consult. At least they cover the 2 codes my re office gave me so hopefully those are the only 2 codes they are going to bill. Anyway I feel much better now :happydance:
> 
> Oh I also just joined an infertility support group in my area. I never knew they existed but I looked online and there are a few around where I live. It's just peer lead so not professional or anything but the next one is 3/18 so I will be attending that. Hopefully it will be a good place to let things out and meet some people with the same issues. Same as here but face to face

I'm so glad they cover it. I was about to reply to your other post and I felt so sad that you were going to have to hold off on this. :happydance: That they will at least cover some of the first appointment!! Oh and the questions you added from Springy are great thanks!!


----------



## haj624

MrsC8776 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies I think it's time I jump in here as well. DH and I went to the RE for the first time Tuesday and he was actually really nice to us. he addressed all my questions and concerns. He did a sono and he did some bloodwork. the bloodwork was an hcg (to see if I'm pregnant. (Which I wasn't.), pregesterone, and he did genetics testing. which pretty much was to see if i was a carrier for anything....cystic fibrosis...something like that. He's sent DH in for some bloodwork Wednesday. I have to go to a lab for some bloodwork tomorrow. AF showed up yesterday and I got bloods in the office today. He says he feels with DH's morphology and what not surgery really wouldnt help and he thinks we will have to do IVF. but he said he doesnt want to make any guesses like other ppl have been doing. he wants to know exactly what is wrong. he seemed like he genuinely wanted to help and like he was tailoring a plan specifically for us which was great. he wasnt like this is the first step i take with everyone then the second.I have to get blood work againbetween days 21-24 of my cycle. He told us he cant see why we wouldnt be pregnant within 6 months. But he wants to see exactly what all the bloodwork says first. He suggested we skip IUI this month, so pretty much we'll be taking the next month off from ttc. He told us we should have all of our bloodwork back within 2 weeks so we can see what that all says and go from there. Dh's insurance covers 3 IVF's in your lifetime. They cover 75% so we are responsible for 25% of it. Having only 3 in my entire life makes me very nervous but fingers crossed we can get a sticky bean on the first try!!! So as of right now we're just waiting to get back all our blood work results and then we'll take it from there.
> 
> Welcome Haj! :hi:
> 
> Sorry to see you over here but it is always nice to add more to the group for more support. I hope that your RE can help you figure out whats going on and help you guys out. I will add you to the front page. Do you know when your next appointment is?
> 
> 
> 
> BlueStorm said:
> 
> 
> Ok I just got off the phone with my insurance company and they do cover the consult. At least they cover the 2 codes my re office gave me so hopefully those are the only 2 codes they are going to bill. Anyway I feel much better now :happydance:
> 
> Oh I also just joined an infertility support group in my area. I never knew they existed but I looked online and there are a few around where I live. It's just peer lead so not professional or anything but the next one is 3/18 so I will be attending that. Hopefully it will be a good place to let things out and meet some people with the same issues. Same as here but face to faceClick to expand...
> 
> I'm so glad they cover it. I was about to reply to your other post and I felt so sad that you were going to have to hold off on this. :happydance: That they will at least cover some of the first appointment!! Oh and the questions you added from Springy are great thanks!!Click to expand...

Thanks Hun!!!:flower: Nope, right now I'm just waiting on bloodwork.


----------



## haj624

Just got off the phone with the RE's office. I had told them a while ago when I was originally diagnosed with PCOS that they had told me when they got my blood work back that I had a high blood clot rate. So they tacked on some other blood work for tomorrow. They also uped my dosage of Metformin. I was on 750mg once a day and they told me they want me taking it twice a day now.


----------



## jchic

BlueStorm said:


> A few more questions thanks to Springy -
> 
> 1) Medication / sedation used for retrieval?
> 
> 2) Type of freezing used on embryo's (i.e. fast freeze vitrification vs. slow freeze)
> 
> 3) How many eggs do they typically look for?

Wait what is the difference between fast freeze and slow freeze?

Also, how did you find the support group? I could use one!


----------



## haj624

I think we should complile one big sheet of questions we could all use.


----------



## BlueStorm

MrsC8776 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies I think it's time I jump in here as well. DH and I went to the RE for the first time Tuesday and he was actually really nice to us. he addressed all my questions and concerns. He did a sono and he did some bloodwork. the bloodwork was an hcg (to see if I'm pregnant. (Which I wasn't.), pregesterone, and he did genetics testing. which pretty much was to see if i was a carrier for anything....cystic fibrosis...something like that. He's sent DH in for some bloodwork Wednesday. I have to go to a lab for some bloodwork tomorrow. AF showed up yesterday and I got bloods in the office today. He says he feels with DH's morphology and what not surgery really wouldnt help and he thinks we will have to do IVF. but he said he doesnt want to make any guesses like other ppl have been doing. he wants to know exactly what is wrong. he seemed like he genuinely wanted to help and like he was tailoring a plan specifically for us which was great. he wasnt like this is the first step i take with everyone then the second.I have to get blood work againbetween days 21-24 of my cycle. He told us he cant see why we wouldnt be pregnant within 6 months. But he wants to see exactly what all the bloodwork says first. He suggested we skip IUI this month, so pretty much we'll be taking the next month off from ttc. He told us we should have all of our bloodwork back within 2 weeks so we can see what that all says and go from there. Dh's insurance covers 3 IVF's in your lifetime. They cover 75% so we are responsible for 25% of it. Having only 3 in my entire life makes me very nervous but fingers crossed we can get a sticky bean on the first try!!! So as of right now we're just waiting to get back all our blood work results and then we'll take it from there.
> 
> Welcome Haj! :hi:
> 
> Sorry to see you over here but it is always nice to add more to the group for more support. I hope that your RE can help you figure out whats going on and help you guys out. I will add you to the front page. Do you know when your next appointment is?
> 
> 
> 
> BlueStorm said:
> 
> 
> Ok I just got off the phone with my insurance company and they do cover the consult. At least they cover the 2 codes my re office gave me so hopefully those are the only 2 codes they are going to bill. Anyway I feel much better now :happydance:
> 
> Oh I also just joined an infertility support group in my area. I never knew they existed but I looked online and there are a few around where I live. It's just peer lead so not professional or anything but the next one is 3/18 so I will be attending that. Hopefully it will be a good place to let things out and meet some people with the same issues. Same as here but face to faceClick to expand...
> 
> I'm so glad they cover it. I was about to reply to your other post and I felt so sad that you were going to have to hold off on this. :happydance: That they will at least cover some of the first appointment!! Oh and the questions you added from Springy are great thanks!!Click to expand...

Thank you I was freaking out!



jchic said:


> BlueStorm said:
> 
> 
> A few more questions thanks to Springy -
> 
> 1) Medication / sedation used for retrieval?
> 
> 2) Type of freezing used on embryo's (i.e. fast freeze vitrification vs. slow freeze)
> 
> 3) How many eggs do they typically look for?
> 
> Wait what is the difference between fast freeze and slow freeze?
> 
> I have no idea what the difference is so I'm thankful we now have this question!
> 
> Also, how did you find the support group? I could use one!Click to expand...

I have no idea what the difference is so I'm thankful we now have this question!

I found the support group on this website  and then click on support and services and then support groups



haj624 said:


> I think we should complile one big sheet of questions we could all use.

I think so too - I am willing to make a list out of the questions we currently have on Monday. Just everyone write any questions you want to add over the weekend and then I will make a big list


----------



## jchic

I like the shared question list!


----------



## haj624

Yayyy!! I think tonight!! I need to look into everything about IVF a little more because some of the questions you ladies have already proposed im like what does that meannnnnn???


----------



## asali

Hi Ladies,

Hope you dont mind me joining in! we are looking to start IVF this July and it will be great to have a place like this where one can get support and share!! I am currently working on losing some weight and staying healthy.

Cheers.


----------



## JDH1982

Welcome asali, sorry to see you here, but you're defo in the right place for lots of support. This is the only place where people know exactly what you're going through so definitely in good hands lol

I love the idea of us all being bump buddies! Sharing the IVF journey and then the pregnancy journey with you lovely ladies would be fab!

Love to all xx


----------



## MrsC8776

Welcome asali :hi: we are all here to support each other so like JDH said you have come to the right place. I will go ahead and add you to the front page. 

JDH you are absolutely right! It will be wonderful. I can't wait for all of this to get started. 

I hope all you ladies are doing well. I'm looking forward to my appointment coming up and wishing it would get here sooner. Then again it kinda makes me a little sad because hubby leaves the day after. It's just one of those things I guess.


----------



## sekky

I don't think i will be contributing any question will just wait to steal what you all come up with:winkwink::shrug:


----------



## MrsC8776

Sounds good sekky, if you think of anything though let us know. :thumbup: Are you still just going in in April and getting started?


----------



## jchic

Hey ladies! How was everyones weekend? some of us have appts this week, how exciting!!!! I go on Weds and took the day off from work and so did DH. I am SO nervous but anxious to learn more and get things underway!


----------



## BlueStorm

Ok girls here is the list of all the questions we've come up with. If anyone thinks of more let me know and I will add them to this list.

Who does TESE and when to contact?

How many embryos are put back?

Do we need more testing?

Difference between long and short protocol?

Any idea of what our meds will be like?

How long will meds most likely take?

Where to get the meds?

Ideal weight for IVF?

Chances of OHSS?

How can we make sure I don't get OHSS?

Average scans per week/cycle?

Views on bed rest after transfer?

Are the stats on the SART website based on positive pregnancy tests only?

Is there a class to show how to do injections? (there was one at my previous clinic)

What is the difference between long and short protocol?

Will I be put on BCP before we start?

Is there anything I should start to do to get my body prepared for IVF? (diet changes, supplements, ect)

ICIS vs. Natural fertilization?

3 day vs 5 day transfer?

Will you be performing the collection and transfer or will it be a different re?

Medication / sedation used for retrieval?

Type of freezing used on embryo's (i.e. fast freeze vitrification vs. slow freeze)

How many eggs do they typically look for?

What is the current success rate for your clinic? 

How many cycles do you perform per year at the clinic? 

What is the basic cost of the IVF treatment?

What additional costs would / could be incurred?

What happens to the costs if the cycle has to be abandoned?


----------



## asali

Hi Bluestorm,

What about the following I got these results online when i googled ;)

What is the current success rate for your clinic? 
How many cycles do you perform per year at the clinic? 
What is the basic cost of the IVF treatment?
What additional costs would / could be incurred?
What happens to the costs if the cycle has to be abandoned?


----------



## haj624

jchic said:


> Hey ladies! How was everyones weekend? some of us have appts this week, how exciting!!!! I go on Weds and took the day off from work and so did DH. I am SO nervous but anxious to learn more and get things underway!


Woo hoo how exciting!! Let us know asap how it goes!!



BlueStorm said:


> Ok girls here is the list of all the questions we've come up with. If anyone thinks of more let me know and I will add them to this list.
> 
> Who does TESE and when to contact?
> 
> How many embryos are put back?
> 
> Do we need more testing?
> 
> Difference between long and short protocol?
> 
> Any idea of what our meds will be like?
> 
> How long will meds most likely take?
> 
> Where to get the meds?
> 
> Ideal weight for IVF?
> 
> Chances of OHSS?
> 
> How can we make sure I don't get OHSS?
> 
> Average scans per week/cycle?
> 
> Views on bed rest after transfer?
> 
> Are the stats on the SART website based on positive pregnancy tests only?
> 
> Is there a class to show how to do injections? (there was one at my previous clinic)
> 
> What is the difference between long and short protocol?
> 
> Will I be put on BCP before we start?
> 
> Is there anything I should start to do to get my body prepared for IVF? (diet changes, supplements, ect)
> 
> ICIS vs. Natural fertilization?
> 
> 3 day vs 5 day transfer?
> 
> Will you be performing the collection and transfer or will it be a different re?
> 
> Medication / sedation used for retrieval?
> 
> Type of freezing used on embryo's (i.e. fast freeze vitrification vs. slow freeze)
> 
> How many eggs do they typically look for?

Awesome list!! I'll definitely be using some of those!!



asali said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Hope you dont mind me joining in! we are looking to start IVF this July and it will be great to have a place like this where one can get support and share!! I am currently working on losing some weight and staying healthy.
> 
> Cheers.

Welcome hun!!:flower:


AFM: I had to get all my blood tests on Saturday. They took 23 VILES of blood from me!!! I said to the lady are you allowed to take that much lol. I felt like she was sucking me dry. So all the bloodwork they needed is done, so now we just wait for them to call. Waiting sucks lol:dohh: I feel like that's all I've been doing ttc. waiting for my bfp, waiting to see if I get my period, waiting for results. waiting is exhausting!!! but hopefully now we'll have some more answers. He said 2 weeks. So I'm hoping the Monday after St. Patricks Day (My Birthday!!! :cake:) we'll hear something!! Hows everyone else???


----------



## BlueStorm

asali said:


> Hi Bluestorm,
> 
> What about the following I got these results online when i googled ;)
> 
> What is the current success rate for your clinic?
> How many cycles do you perform per year at the clinic?
> What is the basic cost of the IVF treatment?
> What additional costs would / could be incurred?
> What happens to the costs if the cycle has to be abandoned?

Welcome Asali! Thanks for the great questions, I added them to the list


----------



## BlueStorm

Jchic - I'm so excited it is consult week! Yay- it seemed to go pretty fast so hopefully the rest of our time goes by quickly too. 

Haj - Wowza that is a lot of blood!! they took about 15 from me and I almost fainted I had to stop half way thru and rest and the tubing from the needle started shaking like crazy (I think b\c I was getting nervous and my heart started beating really fast) I'm sure you are glad that is over with.


----------



## haj624

BlueStorm said:


> Jchic - I'm so excited it is consult week! Yay- it seemed to go pretty fast so hopefully the rest of our time goes by quickly too.
> 
> Haj - Wowza that is a lot of blood!! they took about 15 from me and I almost fainted I had to stop half way thru and rest and the tubing from the needle started shaking like crazy (I think b\c I was getting nervous and my heart started beating really fast) I'm sure you are glad that is over with.

haha me too. and the lady was like awww your pregnant? (I guess they take a lot of those tests during pregnancy) and I was like no just trying. but it sucks i want to be able to just say yes already!!


----------



## smiledreamer

aww isnt it aweful when they ask if ur preggo

i was at the dentist the other week and thee is a question are u pregnant, i ticked yes accidently, and the dentist said ohhh ur pregnant congrats,, and i said no,, and he saaid id ticked the box,, i apologised and felt silly x


----------



## haj624

smiledreamer said:


> aww isnt it aweful when they ask if ur preggo
> 
> i was at the dentist the other week and thee is a question are u pregnant, i ticked yes accidently, and the dentist said ohhh ur pregnant congrats,, and i said no,, and he saaid id ticked the box,, i apologised and felt silly x

its because its all thats on our brain most of the time. i got the lecture from my family again last nigth that you need to relax. stop stressing, it will happen. and i get that i totally do but my mom, my gma, aunts, and brothers gf never had a hard time ttc...so i just want to yell sometimes...you just dont get it!!!


----------



## smiledreamer

i no,, i want to scream 
i feel like saying, when uv walked in my shoes then u can judge me!!

xx


----------



## haj624

smiledreamer said:


> i no,, i want to scream
> i feel like saying, when uv walked in my shoes then u can judge me!!
> 
> xx

yup thats exactly how i feel


----------



## smiledreamer

takes the piss really
my sil loves rubbing her 10 month old daugter in my face,, and she got pg again a few weeks bak, but had a ms at 6 weeks,, and althought its sad, part of me thinks maybe she now knows what its like to have hopes and dreams pinned onto somthing for it to be taken away
i mean in life, we find a lovely man,get married and have a bby, im stil stuck on the 3rd one xx


----------



## haj624

smiledreamer said:


> takes the piss really
> my sil loves rubbing her 10 month old daugter in my face,, and she got pg again a few weeks bak, but had a ms at 6 weeks,, and althought its sad, part of me thinks maybe she now knows what its like to have hopes and dreams pinned onto somthing for it to be taken away
> i mean in life, we find a lovely man,get married and have a bby, im stil stuck on the 3rd one xx

yeah me too. they third one has turned out to be tricky for me. My younger brother is 21 and him and his gf had an oops last january and just had a baby in oct and he is one of the ones telling me it will just happen and honestly i want to smack him everytime bc you had an accident. you have no idea how im feeling AT ALL!! i mean dont get me wrong i LOVEEEEE my nephew to death, but sometimes its hard seeing him knowing how bad we want a baby. my best friend got pregnant her first month trying and has a 6 month old now. so its kinda all around me. then i see these stupid 16 and pregnant shows or now snooki is pregnant. like how does that happen?? how do sooo many ppl have ooppss and dont want or dont deserve a child and we work so hard and deal with it day in and day out


----------



## BlueStorm

I scream really loud sometimes in my car! It seems to help for a minute but I sometimes wish I could scream right in everyone's face. I"m too scared they might lock me up in the loney bin if I do that


----------



## haj624

BlueStorm said:


> I scream really loud sometimes in my car! It seems to help for a minute but I sometimes wish I could scream right in everyone's face. I"m too scared they might lock me up in the loney bin if I do that

well ttc can definitely make you looney!!! :wacko:


----------



## MrsC8776

Thanks for all those questions Blue! I have added some to my list. I'm excited for everyone's appointments this week. I'm looking forward to doing many updates on the first page as well! 

Haj that is a ton of blood to take! I would have asked if they were allowed to take that must as well. I hope all the results come back good. :thumbup:


----------



## jchic

haj624 said:


> smiledreamer said:
> 
> 
> takes the piss really
> my sil loves rubbing her 10 month old daugter in my face,, and she got pg again a few weeks bak, but had a ms at 6 weeks,, and althought its sad, part of me thinks maybe she now knows what its like to have hopes and dreams pinned onto somthing for it to be taken away
> i mean in life, we find a lovely man,get married and have a bby, im stil stuck on the 3rd one xx
> 
> yeah me too. they third one has turned out to be tricky for me. My younger brother is 21 and him and his gf had an oops last january and just had a baby in oct and he is one of the ones telling me it will just happen and honestly i want to smack him everytime bc you had an accident. you have no idea how im feeling AT ALL!! i mean dont get me wrong i LOVEEEEE my nephew to death, but sometimes its hard seeing him knowing how bad we want a baby. my best friend got pregnant her first month trying and has a 6 month old now. so its kinda all around me. then i see these stupid 16 and pregnant shows or now snooki is pregnant. like how does that happen?? how do sooo many ppl have ooppss and dont want or dont deserve a child and we work so hard and deal with it day in and day outClick to expand...


I know what you mean, it drives me CRAZY! I hate when my family is like "it will happen, dont worry".....annoying sometimes!!!!!!!!!!:shrug:


----------



## haj624

MrsC8776 said:


> Thanks for all those questions Blue! I have added some to my list. I'm excited for everyone's appointments this week. I'm looking forward to doing many updates on the first page as well!
> 
> Haj that is a ton of blood to take! I would have asked if they were allowed to take that must as well. I hope all the results come back good. :thumbup:

Thanks hun!!


----------



## haj624

jchic said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smiledreamer said:
> 
> 
> takes the piss really
> my sil loves rubbing her 10 month old daugter in my face,, and she got pg again a few weeks bak, but had a ms at 6 weeks,, and althought its sad, part of me thinks maybe she now knows what its like to have hopes and dreams pinned onto somthing for it to be taken away
> i mean in life, we find a lovely man,get married and have a bby, im stil stuck on the 3rd one xx
> 
> yeah me too. they third one has turned out to be tricky for me. My younger brother is 21 and him and his gf had an oops last january and just had a baby in oct and he is one of the ones telling me it will just happen and honestly i want to smack him everytime bc you had an accident. you have no idea how im feeling AT ALL!! i mean dont get me wrong i LOVEEEEE my nephew to death, but sometimes its hard seeing him knowing how bad we want a baby. my best friend got pregnant her first month trying and has a 6 month old now. so its kinda all around me. then i see these stupid 16 and pregnant shows or now snooki is pregnant. like how does that happen?? how do sooo many ppl have ooppss and dont want or dont deserve a child and we work so hard and deal with it day in and day outClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what you mean, it drives me CRAZY! I hate when my family is like "it will happen, dont worry".....annoying sometimes!!!!!!!!!!:shrug:Click to expand...

It's the worst!


----------



## azlissie

Hello ladies! Just checking in - I'm really curious to see how everyone's appointments go this week. If you all wouldn't mind posting some of the answers you get to those questions it would be great!

AFM, I keep trying to estimate when I might start my July cycle but AF has been really messed up ever since I did the 4 IUI's in the fall. My last few cycles have been 21, 25, 24 days and now I'm on day 27 of this current one. It's making it hard for me to figure out the timing.

Good luck to everyone - I really hope this will turn out to be a lucky thread!


----------



## MrsC8776

azlissie said:


> Hello ladies! Just checking in - I'm really curious to see how everyone's appointments go this week. If you all wouldn't mind posting some of the answers you get to those questions it would be great!
> 
> AFM, I keep trying to estimate when I might start my July cycle but AF has been really messed up ever since I did the 4 IUI's in the fall. My last few cycles have been 21, 25, 24 days and now I'm on day 27 of this current one. It's making it hard for me to figure out the timing.
> 
> Good luck to everyone - I really hope this will turn out to be a lucky thread!

I will post answer to the questions I get answers for so that you and everyone else can see. I think we will be comparing answers? 

I hope that your cycle is able to get on track for you. Maybe they will put you on BC so that your cycle will get on track and be where you and the clinic you are going to would like it to be. It might be something you should call and ask about before you go in. Correct me if I'm wrong but you are just going in in July and getting started right?


----------



## sekky

MrsC8776 said:


> Sounds good sekky, if you think of anything though let us know. :thumbup: Are you still just going in in April and getting started?

Nope April not so realistic now because I haven't done much on my weight loss still has much to loose my BMI just down to 39 from 42 working towards 30 minimum. Though the clinic did not give me the ideal weight or BMI they look for just working on it myself to be healthy for my :baby::baby::baby: Looking for a set of triplet at the end of this.

Ok i got a new job yesterday:happydance: a good distraction to pass the time till treatment commence. 

looking to start in May for our third anniversary BFP on June 6. I will still go for my consult in April to decide which protocol i will be doing


----------



## smiledreamer

well just spoke to fs and i shud defbe strtin the dr in july xx


----------



## haj624

smiledreamer said:


> well just spoke to fs and i shud defbe strtin the dr in july xx

:thumbup:


----------



## JDH1982

Wow, you ladies read my mind! I hate that we all know how it feels, but it is refreshing to know that it's not just me who feels like shouting at everyone who falls preg so easily! They'll just never know how it feels, no matter how much they say they understand - NO YOU DON'T!!

When I miscarried after my first IVF, I had 5 of my friends call me to tell me they were pregnant, and they're all due middle of June when mine would have been. That was really tough, and although they all don't know about IVF, I can't bring myself to spend any time with them at the moment, as their bumps will remind me that I don't have one. Some may not agree with that, but if I hadn't distanced myself I think I may have gone doolally lol And they all fell pregnant within 6 months of trying, so don't understand what it's like to wait 7 years and still not have a baby to hold.

Sorry for the rant guys, but I too would love to scream in some people's faces!

Hugs to all xx


----------



## jchic

JDH - I completely understand! People dont really understand this at all


----------



## smiledreamer

aww jdh, 7 years is such a long time
in total includidng ttc and ntnp its been alsmot 4 years for us, but i must admit it has flew by, and iv grew so much as a person and iv become the wife i want to be in that time
but im ready now to go from his wife to a mummy xx


----------



## BlueStorm

azlissie said:


> Hello ladies! Just checking in - I'm really curious to see how everyone's appointments go this week. If you all wouldn't mind posting some of the answers you get to those questions it would be great!
> 
> AFM, I keep trying to estimate when I might start my July cycle but AF has been really messed up ever since I did the 4 IUI's in the fall. My last few cycles have been 21, 25, 24 days and now I'm on day 27 of this current one. It's making it hard for me to figure out the timing.
> 
> Good luck to everyone - I really hope this will turn out to be a lucky thread!

I've been doing the smae trying to figure out when my May cycle will start but I thought I already Ovulated and now when I took temp this morning it was low so who knows. I am done trying to figure it all out! 

I will def post answers to the questions I ask


----------



## MrsC8776

sekky said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Sounds good sekky, if you think of anything though let us know. :thumbup: Are you still just going in in April and getting started?
> 
> Nope April not so realistic now because I haven't done much on my weight loss still has much to loose my BMI just down to 39 from 42 working towards 30 minimum. Though the clinic did not give me the ideal weight or BMI they look for just working on it myself to be healthy for my :baby::baby::baby: Looking for a set of triplet at the end of this.
> 
> Ok i got a new job yesterday:happydance: a good distraction to pass the time till treatment commence.
> 
> looking to start in May for our third anniversary BFP on June 6. I will still go for my consult in April to decide which protocol i will be doingClick to expand...

Congrats on the new job! May will be here in no time and you will be all set to get started. So you are wanting triplets?!? I don't know if I could handle that but if it happened it must be meant to be. :winkwink:



smiledreamer said:


> well just spoke to fs and i shud defbe strtin the dr in july xx

Thats great that you will be starting in July. :thumbup:



JDH1982 said:


> Wow, you ladies read my mind! I hate that we all know how it feels, but it is refreshing to know that it's not just me who feels like shouting at everyone who falls preg so easily! They'll just never know how it feels, no matter how much they say they understand - NO YOU DON'T!!
> 
> When I miscarried after my first IVF, I had 5 of my friends call me to tell me they were pregnant, and they're all due middle of June when mine would have been. That was really tough, and although they all don't know about IVF, I can't bring myself to spend any time with them at the moment, as their bumps will remind me that I don't have one. Some may not agree with that, but if I hadn't distanced myself I think I may have gone doolally lol And they all fell pregnant within 6 months of trying, so don't understand what it's like to wait 7 years and still not have a baby to hold.
> 
> Sorry for the rant guys, but I too would love to scream in some people's faces!
> 
> Hugs to all xx

:hugs: No worries about the rant hun. We all need to do that sometimes. I'm so sorry everything has been so hard for you. I hope that things start getting easier. I truly don't think people will ever understand how hard all this is. I wish we could all just DTD and make a baby. I don't blame you for feeling the way you do about not wanting to hang out with your friends who have bumps. I think that would be hard. In a few months you will begin to have a bump and all those feelings will go away. We all just need to push forward and look into the future at the happiness we will all have. :flower:

AFM clinic just called to confirm our appointment for Thursday! I'm very excited about it and I can't wait to get to know this new place. Talking with the girl on the phone makes me feel like they really care about their patients. Oh and last night I had a crazy dream about giving myself injections for IVF. :wacko: Good news is I woke up having a feeling that I can do it myself if I have to!


----------



## JDH1982

Yeah, it's definitely made me a stronger person - sometimes I feel like I can do anything, so fingers crossed we're all celebrating soon. PMA!!

just over 3 months till DR - not long girls - All I can say is thank god this type of procedure exists, to give all us ladies more hope xx

MrsC - glad to hear you have a great clinic, it really does make a difference. Ours is fab, my FS is one of the nicest men I have met, which does make it easier when he's going to be spending some time down there :blush: :haha:


----------



## azlissie

MrsC8776 said:


> azlissie said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! Just checking in - I'm really curious to see how everyone's appointments go this week. If you all wouldn't mind posting some of the answers you get to those questions it would be great!
> 
> AFM, I keep trying to estimate when I might start my July cycle but AF has been really messed up ever since I did the 4 IUI's in the fall. My last few cycles have been 21, 25, 24 days and now I'm on day 27 of this current one. It's making it hard for me to figure out the timing.
> 
> Good luck to everyone - I really hope this will turn out to be a lucky thread!
> 
> I will post answer to the questions I get answers for so that you and everyone else can see. I think we will be comparing answers?
> 
> I hope that your cycle is able to get on track for you. Maybe they will put you on BC so that your cycle will get on track and be where you and the clinic you are going to would like it to be. It might be something you should call and ask about before you go in. Correct me if I'm wrong but you are just going in in July and getting started right?Click to expand...

You're right - I'm just waiting for cd1 in July and then I'm supposed to call for a cd3 appt. I can't believe they don't want me to come in any sooner than that! I can't decide if it makes me nervous that they don't want to see me, or is it reassuring that they just don't think it's going to be any problem? According to the SART statistics, my RE does about 120 cycles a year in my age group so I assume he knows what he's doing!


----------



## MrsC8776

JDH1982 said:


> Yeah, it's definitely made me a stronger person - sometimes I feel like I can do anything, so fingers crossed we're all celebrating soon. PMA!!
> 
> just over 3 months till DR - not long girls - All I can say is thank god this type of procedure exists, to give all us ladies more hope xx
> 
> MrsC - glad to hear you have a great clinic, it really does make a difference. *Ours is fab, my FS is one of the nicest men I have met, which does make it easier when he's going to be spending some time down there* :blush: :haha:

:rofl: That is a great way of looking at it! 



azlissie said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> azlissie said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! Just checking in - I'm really curious to see how everyone's appointments go this week. If you all wouldn't mind posting some of the answers you get to those questions it would be great!
> 
> AFM, I keep trying to estimate when I might start my July cycle but AF has been really messed up ever since I did the 4 IUI's in the fall. My last few cycles have been 21, 25, 24 days and now I'm on day 27 of this current one. It's making it hard for me to figure out the timing.
> 
> Good luck to everyone - I really hope this will turn out to be a lucky thread!
> 
> I will post answer to the questions I get answers for so that you and everyone else can see. I think we will be comparing answers?
> 
> I hope that your cycle is able to get on track for you. Maybe they will put you on BC so that your cycle will get on track and be where you and the clinic you are going to would like it to be. It might be something you should call and ask about before you go in. Correct me if I'm wrong but you are just going in in July and getting started right?Click to expand...
> 
> You're right - I'm just waiting for cd1 in July and then I'm supposed to call for a cd3 appt. I can't believe they don't want me to come in any sooner than that! I can't decide if it makes me nervous that they don't want to see me, or is it reassuring that they just don't think it's going to be any problem? According to the SART statistics, my RE does about 120 cycles a year in my age group so I assume he knows what he's doing!Click to expand...

I would look at it as a good thing! That means you have all your testing done and you are good to go. I'm sure he knows what he is doing. :thumbup:

Ladies what does PMA stand for? This is the only one I can not for the life of me figure out. :dohh:


----------



## haj624

JDH1982 said:


> Wow, you ladies read my mind! I hate that we all know how it feels, but it is refreshing to know that it's not just me who feels like shouting at everyone who falls preg so easily! They'll just never know how it feels, no matter how much they say they understand - NO YOU DON'T!!
> 
> When I miscarried after my first IVF, I had 5 of my friends call me to tell me they were pregnant, and they're all due middle of June when mine would have been. That was really tough, and although they all don't know about IVF, I can't bring myself to spend any time with them at the moment, as their bumps will remind me that I don't have one. Some may not agree with that, but if I hadn't distanced myself I think I may have gone doolally lol And they all fell pregnant within 6 months of trying, so don't understand what it's like to wait 7 years and still not have a baby to hold.
> 
> Sorry for the rant guys, but I too would love to scream in some people's faces!
> 
> Hugs to all xx

7 years i couldnt imagine. I give you so much credit hun!! I was on facebook earlier and a girl I went to hs with posted a positive pregnancy test and wrote no one is more surprised then we are. I called dh up and was like i really dont get it. i just dont understand how it is so easy for some ppl. Granted we havent been trying for nearly as long as some ppl but knowing IVF looks like our only option makes it so frusterating!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Good luck at your appointment tomorrow jchic! :thumbup:


----------



## BlueStorm

Yay jchic its almost tomorrow!! Let us know how it goes


----------



## azlissie

PMA = positive mental attitude, I think


----------



## MrsC8776

azlissie said:


> PMA = positive mental attitude, I think

Thanks! I just couldn't figure out what the M stood for. That makes sense though.


----------



## Jenn76

I've been reading through these blogs for a few weeks now trying to learn all the lingo as all of this is new to me. My DH and I have been TTC for about 2 years now and were told that all prelim tests were normal. Finally we got referred to a fertility clinic only to be told that DH has a low sperm count, which was identified on his initial tests but told to us was normal. :growlmad: I'm 36 now and we have decided to go for the highest odds of us getting pregnant and doing IVF. So right now I am anxious to start but getting delayed by all the necessary tests to be done before we can start. So it is looking like a May or June start. I think this is a great support system. I am leaning a lot from reading all of your posts. I wish everyone many BFP's in the future!:bfp::happydance:


----------



## BlueStorm

Jenn76 said:


> I've been reading through these blogs for a few weeks now trying to learn all the lingo as all of this is new to me. My DH and I have been TTC for about 2 years now and were told that all prelim tests were normal. Finally we got referred to a fertility clinic only to be told that DH has a low sperm count, which was identified on his initial tests but told to us was normal. :growlmad: I'm 36 now and we have decided to go for the highest odds of us getting pregnant and doing IVF. So right now I am anxious to start but getting delayed by all the necessary tests to be done before we can start. So it is looking like a May or June start. I think this is a great support system. I am leaning a lot from reading all of your posts. I wish everyone many BFP's in the future!:bfp::happydance:

 :hi: Welcome Jenn - Sorry that you have to do IVF, but since you do this is a great place to be. I have learned so much and it is such a great support system since everyone knows exactly how you are feeling and what you are going thru.


----------



## haj624

Good luck today Jchic!!:thumbup:


----------



## smiledreamer

iv just got my fsh tests done
i rang up clinic n they just said normal,,,, im nervous
what where u ladies fsh resukts xx


----------



## haj624

smiledreamer said:


> iv just got my fsh tests done
> i rang up clinic n they just said normal,,,, im nervous
> what where u ladies fsh resukts xx

what are fsh tests?:shrug:


----------



## BlueStorm

smiledreamer said:


> iv just got my fsh tests done
> i rang up clinic n they just said normal,,,, im nervous
> what where u ladies fsh resukts xx

I was never told a number they just told me all of my bloodwork was in normal range when I had my big panel of bloodwork done initially. I'm sure if they said it's normal then there is nothing to worry about but you can always call back and ask for the number to put your mind at ease :winkwink:


----------



## MrsC8776

Jenn76 said:


> I've been reading through these blogs for a few weeks now trying to learn all the lingo as all of this is new to me. My DH and I have been TTC for about 2 years now and were told that all prelim tests were normal. Finally we got referred to a fertility clinic only to be told that DH has a low sperm count, which was identified on his initial tests but told to us was normal. :growlmad: I'm 36 now and we have decided to go for the highest odds of us getting pregnant and doing IVF. So right now I am anxious to start but getting delayed by all the necessary tests to be done before we can start. So it is looking like a May or June start. I think this is a great support system. I am leaning a lot from reading all of your posts. I wish everyone many BFP's in the future!:bfp::happydance:

Welcome Jenn:hi: I'm glad you decided to join us. This is a great support system and I think it helps with all the waiting and questions we have through this whole process. 



smiledreamer said:


> iv just got my fsh tests done
> i rang up clinic n they just said normal,,,, im nervous
> what where u ladies fsh resukts xx

I'm sure if they said they were normal you are ok. Did they give you a number? I do have my blood work printed out. I believe I have this because I had to pick it up here in town and then take it to my old clinic. I didn't want to drive an hour and a half just for blood work at that time. I will see if I can find it and let you know the number. Mine did say normal as well.


----------



## smiledreamer

im hppy with normal,, i mean high normal or low normll, its all stil normal
maybe not knowing is good somtimes, im just a control freak lol
they said they wud tell me ll the numbers on monday xx


----------



## MrsC8776

I know what you mean. It's hard not knowing what something is. 

Haj FSH is a blood test usually done on CD3. I'm not really sure how to explain what it all means but when I saw your question I looked it up and found this. https://www.fertilitycommunity.com/fertility/what-is-significance-of-fsh-levels.html I'm not sure if it will help explain things or not.


----------



## Jenn76

smiledreamer said:


> iv just got my fsh tests done
> i rang up clinic n they just said normal,,,, im nervous
> what where u ladies fsh resukts xx

Mine was done on day 4 since my day 3 was on a Sunday and they told me it was 7.5 and that anything below 9 is normal. I had to ask for the number originally they just said normal too. But after hearing people talking about their numbers I called and asked them for mine. 

All my tests have been what they would call normal except my sonohysterogram which they found two small cysts on or in my ovaries. They seemed to think it won't be a problem but have ordered an MRI to be sure. Unfortunately it's about 8 weeks on average to get an MRI done. :cry: hence my wait to start IVF.


----------



## sekky

Haj624 - Its an acronym for follicle stimulating hormone. Usually tested with blood drawn on cd3. About the numbers I actually never requested for my own level as my fs told me I have hyperprolactemia (don't know if i got that right).

The nurse said i may repeat all the hormone surge test again as the last one was in 2010

Jchic - goodluck with the consult


----------



## haj624

Thannks ladies. I had my CD3 blood done (actually it was CD 2) on Friday but I guess they are just waiting to give me those results when they give me the rest of my bloodwork.


----------



## asali

I also had some bloodwork done last year and evrything came back normal except for my prolactin levels which were a bit high so had to take some medication and they are back to normal now. However FS mentioned that i will have to do another round of cd 3 blood test next month to make sure everything is still ok and an ultrasound.

I think i might be placed on birth control pills due to the fact that my last 3 cycles were all over the place (from 30 day cycles to 42, 44, 47). However i will know more next month after the tests.

Jenn76 - Welcome. I see you had the hsg done. Oh boy i remember when i had it done i thgt i wouldve expired on the spot!! lol was happy when i was done.

Congrats on the new job Sekky.

All the best Jchic!


----------



## jchic

Hey ladies! How are you? 

UPDATE! - 
Went to RE, and LOVE LOVE LOVE her!!!!!!! We are doing an IUI cycle with injectables next cycle and then moving to IVF. Super excited. 
She said she thinks I may have mild endometriosis based on an endometrioma cyst she found, but she says she is going to monitor it now and not worry too much about it unless it changes. I feel confident for the 1st time!


----------



## asali

Thats great news jchic!! I bet you will get a BFP next cycle with the IUI and wont need to go for the IVF!!!


----------



## haj624

yayyy Jchic thats great!!!:thumbup:

I was going to take that step first to the re is suggested we didnt because i already produce a lot of eggs on clomid alone.


----------



## MrsC8776

That is great news jchic! I'm so glad you are happy with your RE. I really hope you get your BFP with the IUI so that you won't have to do IVF! Let us know how that goes. :thumbup:


----------



## BlueStorm

Jchic - I'm so happy you like the new RE, who is it? I had a feeling they were going to suggest doing an IUI before IVF. They seem to like to try one with injectables first before jumping into IVF which I think is good!

Mrs. C - Good luck at your new clinic today with your consult! I hope it goes great and you like the new place.


----------



## MrsC8776

Thanks Blue! I have my questions printed out so that I don't forget them. If I didn't put them in front of me I would probably accidentally leave them behind. We have to be there at 3 and I believe I'm a few hours behind you ladies so there will be an update later tonight.


----------



## jchic

Mrs - let us know how it goes, super excited for you!!!
Blue - its Doctor Jamie Morris....she is a really nice woman, I like her ALOT!

PS - you have endo right? This is the deal with me - they found an endometrioma (chocolate cyst) in my left ovary measuring 1.7 (so its not big) but she wants to monitor it before doing anything and if it grows or changes, then a laproscopy. Have you had this done? What do you know about endo and IVF? She said that the cyst now doesnt and wont affect anything yet. 

Dont scare me, LOL


----------



## BlueStorm

Mrs C - Yeah i have had mine printed and in my purse since yesterday so I won't forget. Geez I dont' know what my brain will be like once I'm preggo b\c it's bad now!

Jchic - I don't think I know that Doc but like I said I only have been to Morristown office a handful of times, but I"m glad you like her! 

Yes I have stage III endo, which I would have never known about without them doing a Lap, I had no symptoms. The reason they did the lap was b\c on my initial consult they saw a huge cyst which they thought was a dermoid cyst but once they saw it during lap they said it was an endometriomia. So as far as IVF and endo, I have read conflicting stuff. Some say it has no effect on IVF and others say it does. I like to believe the ones that says it has no effect :winkwink: It is a question I am going to ask at our consult. My RE also said the cyst would not affect getting pregnant but the reason they wanted to remove mine was b\c it was so big and if it was a dermoid it could have burst once I was pregnant during labor, which I guess could be bad. If you do end up needing the lap it was pretty easy. I was a nervous wreck but it was so fast and recovery was very fast as well, we did an IUI the very next cycle.


----------



## jchic

Blue, thanks for the info :) So you were able to get right back to iui the cycle after? Thats comforting. I have no symptoms either, but I definitely can feel the cyst....its small which makes me think its a mind over matter thing perhaps? Who knows. Do you think I should push for them to do the lap or should I wait and see? She said she wanted to monitor it and if it changes, causes pain or grows then we move to lap. Thoughts?


----------



## BlueStorm

I would say to do the IUI and see what happens. It's so small and if it's not affecting anything then I wouldn't think it is necessary. If you end up doing IVF then I don't think there is really a need to do the lap b\c even if you have some endo it should not affect IVF anyway. That's how I would look at it but I am so impatient right now I can't imagine adding another step to the process!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Hey ladies, well everything went very well today. The new place is great and we will be so happy there! I can't say enough about how nice they were. Looks like if everything falls into place the way we want it to we should be doing testing in April, May nothing, June BC pills and possible Lupron, and then July EC! there was so much info in the packet given to us that it would be hard to explain it all but heres the answers to the questions I asked. Along with my questions and commenting on what they had to say they were shocked that I already knew so much! The FS's nurse said "wow you must have really done some reading!" :haha: Yeah I guess you could say that :blush: What can I say it's good to know things and have an idea of whats going to happen.

Questions for clinic

Who does TESE and when to contact? Call asap as it takes 6-8 weeks to get in for a consult. Go in as soon as hubby gets back from Afghanistan. 

Price of TESE? $1,000  1,600

How many embryos are put back? 2

Do we need more testing? Yes repeat all testing since it has been a while

Difference between long and short protocol? Short means no Lupron and long means I will need it

Any idea of what our meds will be like? Not yet but BC most likely the rest depends on long or short protocol

How long will meds most likely take? A month to a month and a half

Where to get the meds? The clinic will find all meds for us and get the cheapest ones from online pharmacys

3 day or 5 day transfer? Only 5 day transfers

Ideal weight for IVF? Not worried at all

Chances of OHSS? 2% with my age range (24)

Average scans per week/cycle? 2-3 a week

Views on bed rest after transfer? Discuss later

Are the stats on the SART website based on positive pregnancy tests only? Based on live births

Is there a class to show how to do injections? Yes two 2 hour classes to go over injections and other things to know

How will I communicate with you during this whole process? Same day phone calls

Will we be seeing the same FS every time? Yes although EC may not be the same FS because they rotate

What additional costs would / could be incurred? Just the TESE and sedation for TESE everything including meds is included in the $15,000

What happens to the costs if the cycle has to be abandoned? Meds will have to be redone

Cost of FET? $3,000


----------



## sekky

:thumbup: Mrs C detailed answers. am sure you are very excited to start.

Just a suggestion why don't you add 2012 to the thread's name?


----------



## BlueStorm

Mrs C - so glad everything went well and that you like your new place! You got great answers to questions. Thanks for posting them! One step closer now to your bfp!


----------



## sekky

My clinic too doesn't worry about weight too but i think i should loose some:shrug:


----------



## jchic

Mrs C - that is great news!!! So excited for you and that you are starting up so quickly! When is hubby back?


----------



## haj624

MrsC8776 said:


> Hey ladies, well everything went very well today. The new place is great and we will be so happy there! I can't say enough about how nice they were. Looks like if everything falls into place the way we want it to we should be doing testing in April, May nothing, June BC pills and possible Lupron, and then July EC! there was so much info in the packet given to us that it would be hard to explain it all but heres the answers to the questions I asked. Along with my questions and commenting on what they had to say they were shocked that I already knew so much! The FS's nurse said "wow you must have really done some reading!" :haha: Yeah I guess you could say that :blush: What can I say it's good to know things and have an idea of whats going to happen.
> 
> Questions for clinic
> 
> Who does TESE and when to contact? Call asap as it takes 6-8 weeks to get in for a consult. Go in as soon as hubby gets back from Afghanistan.
> 
> Price of TESE? $1,000  1,600
> 
> How many embryos are put back? 2
> 
> Do we need more testing? Yes repeat all testing since it has been a while
> 
> Difference between long and short protocol? Short means no Lupron and long means I will need it
> 
> Any idea of what our meds will be like? Not yet but BC most likely the rest depends on long or short protocol
> 
> How long will meds most likely take? A month to a month and a half
> 
> Where to get the meds? The clinic will find all meds for us and get the cheapest ones from online pharmacys
> 
> 3 day or 5 day transfer? Only 5 day transfers
> 
> Ideal weight for IVF? Not worried at all
> 
> Chances of OHSS? 2% with my age range (24)
> 
> Average scans per week/cycle? 2-3 a week
> 
> Views on bed rest after transfer? Discuss later
> 
> Are the stats on the SART website based on positive pregnancy tests only? Based on live births
> 
> Is there a class to show how to do injections? Yes two 2 hour classes to go over injections and other things to know
> 
> How will I communicate with you during this whole process? Same day phone calls
> 
> Will we be seeing the same FS every time? Yes although EC may not be the same FS because they rotate
> 
> What additional costs would / could be incurred? Just the TESE and sedation for TESE everything including meds is included in the $15,000
> 
> What happens to the costs if the cycle has to be abandoned? Meds will have to be redone
> 
> Cost of FET? $3,000

Yayy!! I'm so excited for you that everything went so well. awesome answers to all the questions!! i have a question (for anyone that knows) what exactly is short and long protocol?


----------



## MrsC8776

Thanks ladies! I added 2012 to the thread title, good idea sekky. :thumbup:

jchic hubby will be back around the end of April. He goes 6 weeks on and 6 weeks off. Not to long but much longer than I would like. Even a day is too long. 

ham from what I understand the difference between long and short protocol is adding the Lupron. Short is without it and long is with it. I believe it adds 2 extra weeks of meds. At least thats what I understand so far! 

Good luck at your appointment today Blue!


----------



## haj624

MrsC8776 said:


> Thanks ladies! I added 2012 to the thread title, good idea sekky. :thumbup:
> 
> jchic hubby will be back around the end of April. He goes 6 weeks on and 6 weeks off. Not to long but much longer than I would like. Even a day is too long.
> 
> ham from what I understand the difference between long and short protocol is adding the Lupron. Short is without it and long is with it. I believe it adds 2 extra weeks of meds. At least thats what I understand so far!
> 
> Good luck at your appointment today Blue!

Its funny that you wrote ham on accident bc those were my initials before i got married :haha: now what exactly does lupron do?


----------



## MrsC8776

:haha: I so didn't catch that! My Mac has auto correct and it tends to be like texting. Sorry about that. Funny that it was you initials though. 

I forgot to mention something. I called about acupuncture yesterday and I guess insurance does cover it. $30.00 copay and unlimited sessions! Finally they cover something that will help! Still no coverage for anything to do with IUI or IVF. I was happy to hear that though.


----------



## jchic

Hey Haj,

its used to suppress premature ovulation I think....so they can control it :)

Blue - good luck! Ask questions about endo/ivf and let us know how it goes, I am especially interested in those questions bc of my recent endometrioma!


----------



## BlueStorm

Wow so happy ur insurance covers accupunture! 

I am here now waiting will post later tonight!


----------



## haj624

Mrs. C-its about time they cover something!!!

How is everyone else doing?? Anyone have dr appts soon??

AFM: Still playing the waiting game. hopefully we'll have our blood work back next week...by the last it the beginning of the following week. even if he says ok we can do ivf in 2 months, ill be happy...i just want a game planner...im a planner what can i say.


----------



## jchic

I am the SAME way. I am a complete planner and need to be in control of everything. Hopefully we all get started right away. 

Cant wait to hear your update Blue!!


----------



## haj624

jchic said:


> I am the SAME way. I am a complete planner and need to be in control of everything. Hopefully we all get started right away.
> 
> Cant wait to hear your update Blue!!

when i have a game plan, i dont feel so lost.


----------



## jchic

I know what you mean...I am the queen of planning, haha


----------



## Jenn76

Hey Guys,

Glad to hear everyone's appointments have gone well. I had mine back in January and also attended an information session for IVF back in February. There is only one Clinic here so luckily they have great stats well above the nation averages. I hate the waiting game as well, as I too am a planner. I have calculated and recalculated due dates based on each month of delay. It kills me having to wait to start but I appreciate that my clinic is taking all the necessary precautions. 
 
My province doesn't cover any infertility treatments nor does my insurance. It was hard deciding between IUI and IVF but from reading these forms there seems to be many that are resorting to IVF after multiple failed IUI's so I figured when it is all said and done doing IVF from the start might cost less. My clinc gave me a 15% sucess rate with IUI verses 60% with IVF. To me having a baby means more to me then anything else so it's worth it.

My clinic only does 5 day transfers and are very strict to the amount of embryo's max of two. I was hoping for three.... not that I want triplets but I want more chances to come out of this pregnant. I would be fine if twins came out of this as well. So I'm definitely going to go with two. 

Jchic your dog is adorable, I have three of my own plus 2 cats one named Lexi. As you can see I have filled that empty void of no babies with fur babies.


----------



## BlueStorm

Hey girls...appointment went well but I now have a stomach bug so will post tomorrow when I can get on the computer. Hope everyonr is having a goo weekend


----------



## MrsC8776

Jenn I think spending the money on IVF rather than IUI is a good idea. IUI works for some but the chances of IVF working are so much higher. My clinic only does 5 day transfers and they are strict on only transferring 2 as well. I take that as a good sign!

Blue I'm glad everything went well! Sorry you are sick though. I hope you feel better soon.

No update on TTC for me but for a life update... Hubby left for work yesterday which is always sad. When his plane landed in Seattle he was told there was no seat for him on the next flight. Theres only one flight a day that goes to Dubai so I got in my car and drove the 4 hours so that I could spend one more evening with him. :dance: A sad day turned into a good day!

I hope everyone else is doing well :flower:


----------



## honeycheeks

first ivf consultation on 25th april. hoping to start ivf in may or june. could you add me to the first page.


----------



## MrsC8776

honeycheeks said:


> first ivf consultation on 25th april. hoping to start ivf in may or june. could you add me to the first page.

Welcome :hi:

I will go ahead and add you! It's always nice to have more people in the group so that we all get tons of support.


----------



## azlissie

MrsC, I'm glad you got to have one more night with your hubby! I hope the next 6 weeks go by really fast.

So I was talking the other day about how I'm trying to figure out when my cycle will start in July but my cycles have been all messed up since I took Clomid last year. So this month was 31 days, after having cycles of 21, 24, and 25. This is ridiculous! I used to be a 29 day girl every single month - AF even started at the same time of day! I can't possibly figure out when I might be looking to get started in July at this rate and it drives me crazy because I just want to have a plan.

Hope everyone's having a good week! Feel better soon, Blue.


----------



## honeycheeks

MrsC8776 said:


> honeycheeks said:
> 
> 
> first ivf consultation on 25th april. hoping to start ivf in may or june. could you add me to the first page.
> 
> Welcome :hi:
> 
> I will go ahead and add you! It's always nice to have more people in the group so that we all get tons of support.Click to expand...

Thanks Mrs C, I am still reading the thread from start to end. The thread is wonderful. It helps me relieve my anxieties about IVF. when i first found out that I need IVF due to both fallopian tubes being blocked, I was petrified.


----------



## honeycheeks

Hi Ladies, I have read a lot of posts of women trying to lose weight before IVF. Is there an ideal weight for IVF. I am 161 cm tall, a tad less than 5'4" and weigh 48 kgs. Is my weight ok or do I need to gain some more. i have 6 weeks before my first appointment, I could use it to gain some weight if that is really necessary. 

I could definitely use some advice from you ladies. I dont ever want to be denied IVF if the clinic thinks i weigh less.


----------



## Jenn76

Mrs C it must be so hard having your husband away so much. Have you determined if he will be around at the appropriate times for doing IVF? Does his job remain constant or are there points where he has to leave unplanned? I admire anyone that lives that kind of life especially those with kids as I know it can be especially hard on them. 

Welcome Honeycheeks! My clinic feels that there isn't any concrete evidence that weight is a factor for IVF success. This is definitely a question to ask at your consultation. It sound like you are at the lower end or a bit below the ideal weight range for your height. I would think as long as you are healthy and eating healthy you should be fine. Here's what my clinic recommends for a daily intake of portions:

7-8 vegetables and fruit
6-7 grain products
2 milk and alternatives
2 meat and alternatives
30 - 45 mL (2 to 3 Tbsp) of unsaturated oils and fats

Azlissie have you discussed using BCP to regulate your cycle?


----------



## MrsC8776

azlissie said:


> MrsC, I'm glad you got to have one more night with your hubby! I hope the next 6 weeks go by really fast.
> 
> So I was talking the other day about how I'm trying to figure out when my cycle will start in July but my cycles have been all messed up since I took Clomid last year. So this month was 31 days, after having cycles of 21, 24, and 25. This is ridiculous! I used to be a 29 day girl every single month - AF even started at the same time of day! I can't possibly figure out when I might be looking to get started in July at this rate and it drives me crazy because I just want to have a plan.
> 
> Hope everyone's having a good week! Feel better soon, Blue.

I really think you should look into BCP just to get your cycle on track. I know it's weird since we are all trying to get pregnant but I think it will help you in the long run. 



honeycheeks said:


> Hi Ladies, I have read a lot of posts of women trying to lose weight before IVF. Is there an ideal weight for IVF. I am 161 cm tall, a tad less than 5'4" and weigh 48 kgs. Is my weight ok or do I need to gain some more. i have 6 weeks before my first appointment, I could use it to gain some weight if that is really necessary.
> 
> I could definitely use some advice from you ladies. I dont ever want to be denied IVF if the clinic thinks i weigh less.

You should be ok with your weight. If you are on the lower end they might ask you to gain some but I think it all depends on the clinic. Like mine said my weight was fine but I don't think they look at weight as a big issue. Would you be able to call and ask them about it? 



Jenn76 said:


> Mrs C it must be so hard having your husband away so much. Have you determined if he will be around at the appropriate times for doing IVF? Does his job remain constant or are there points where he has to leave unplanned? I admire anyone that lives that kind of life especially those with kids as I know it can be especially hard on them.
> 
> Welcome Honeycheeks! My clinic feels that there isn't any concrete evidence that weight is a factor for IVF success. This is definitely a question to ask at your consultation. It sound like you are at the lower end or a bit below the ideal weight range for your height. I would think as long as you are healthy and eating healthy you should be fine. Here's what my clinic recommends for a daily intake of portions:
> 
> 7-8 vegetables and fruit
> 6-7 grain products
> 2 milk and alternatives
> 2 meat and alternatives
> 30 - 45 mL (2 to 3 Tbsp) of unsaturated oils and fats
> 
> Azlissie have you discussed using BCP to regulate your cycle?

Thank you Jenn! It is pretty hard especially the first week he is gone. His schedule is pretty regular. He works 6 weeks there and then 5-6 weeks home. We have planned around his schedule and everything should fall into place just right (fingers crossed). Sometimes they will ask him to go work somewhere else on his time off but he can say he can't if we have something going on. Although he doesn't like to do that. They pretty much could send him where ever they have a contract. So far I think it's only be Haiti, Alaska, Texas, almost Hawaii (last minute change), and Canada. I'm usually able to go with him when he gets sent to work on his off time so it works out. The only place I'm not allowed is in Afghanistan of course.


----------



## asali

Azlissie - I also used to have a 30 day cycle but after doing 3 cycles of Clomid it has completely messed it up. FS mentioned that he will put me on bcp before i start IVF.

Honeycheeks - the Dr didnt suggest I should lose weight however i personally want to lose weight as Ive put on quite a bit 13lbs to be exact (6kgs) in the past year. If IVF works i dont want 9 months later to have to lose baby weight and the extra weight i gained during TTC :winkwink:


----------



## BlueStorm

Feeling much better today and can finally tell you how my appointment went! 

So it went very well and we spoke for about an hour about the whole process and most of my questions were answered without me having to ask. My insurance will take affect 5/1/12 so I will be starting bcp's with my April cycle and then we are doing long protocol so I will be on Lupron as well. I am still a little confused about that whole thing but will have to email my nurse and get a better handle on the whole lupron thing. I think it's just in conjuction with the gonal f so that I don't ovulate early. He also told me we will be doing gonal f along with a very small amount of ovidrel every night. Apparently it helps the eggs. I never heard that before. Ok so if everything works out we should be starting meds around the second or third week of May. That is if my cycle's don't go crazy. Currently I am on cd 24 and I don't think I O'd yet :dohh: maybe just messed up from last IUI cycle..who knows. Anyway here are the questions I had written down and the answers I got...

How many embryos are put back? 2

Do we need more testing? No

Difference between long and short protocol? Short is just when you wait for your cycle to start and then start meds on cd 3. Long is when you are put on bcp's and Lupron ( I think this is correct, but still a bit confused about it)

Any idea of what our meds will be like? most likely 350 units of gonal f per night plus a small dose of ovidrel and lupron. Then trigger with ovidrel when ready

How long will meds most likely take? I usually respond quickly so most likely 5-10 days. during IUI I was only on meds about 5 days.

Chances of OHSS? 1 % chance

Average scans per week/cycle? every other day and then every day last couple of days

Views on bed rest after transfer? no bed rest recommended just light activity. I will probably take a few days off work though.

Will I be put on BCP before we start? Yes, BCP's in April and Lupron

Is there anything I should start to do to get my body prepared for IVF? (diet changes, supplements, ect) just pre-natal vitamins which I've been taking for 2 years 
ICIS vs. Natural fertilization? ICIS because of DH's morphology. It wasn't even a question for him, he said it is by far our best option.

3 day vs 5 day transfer? they only do 5 day transfers ( actually transferred back on day 6

Medication / sedation used for retrieval? Anesthesia

Type of freezing used on embryo's (i.e. fast freeze vitrification vs. slow freeze) Fast freeze vitrification. 

How many eggs do they typically look for? around 12. 

What is the current success rate for your clinic? 60%

Does Endo affect IVF? No he said IVF is by passing that whole region so it does not affect it at all.

So that is it in a nutshell. Can't wait for May to get here :wacko:

Welcome Honey :hi:


----------



## jchic

YAY Blue! Glad you are going to RMA too :) Alot of the jersey girls on here are!


----------



## MrsC8776

Blue I'm glad you are feeling better today. Sounds like everything went great with your appointment. It is all a bit confusing but I'm sure once we all get started we will fully understand. Thank you for sharing your answers, it looks like our clinics pretty much work in the same way. I still have to find out if I will be on the long or short protocol. 

Ugh finances are really stressing me out! Saving up $16,000 for this is a huge deal. I need to try and relax about it but it is so hard. I'm calling the lady about acupuncture today and figuring out when I can start. Hopefully that will help!


----------



## BlueStorm

MrsC8776 said:


> Blue I'm glad you are feeling better today. Sounds like everything went great with your appointment. It is all a bit confusing but I'm sure once we all get started we will fully understand. Thank you for sharing your answers, it looks like our clinics pretty much work in the same way. I still have to find out if I will be on the long or short protocol.
> 
> Ugh finances are really stressing me out! Saving up $16,000 for this is a huge deal. I need to try and relax about it but it is so hard. I'm calling the lady about acupuncture today and figuring out when I can start. Hopefully that will help!

Thanks Mrs C - Yes it sounds like they do run the same, Yeah still confused about long and short protocol but I emailed my nurse so I will see if she can explain it better for me.

I know how stressful the money part of it can get, and can only imagine how stressful it would be to save up that much. It was hard for us with paying for the IUI's and trying to explain why we couldn't go out much and all during that time because we were saving every penny. I am so happy you can start accupunture. I think it will help with the stress a lot


----------



## smiledreamer

hi ladies
well the consents are all signed,, i did get abit teary at a few points,, when asked what we would want to happen of we had frozen embies and hubby died!!! wot a aweful situation to be in
she is going to call me tomorrow to tell me when we can strt, cos she isnt sure if we have been put on the waiting list,, if not the wait is now 6 months,,,,, great!! so she is gunna find out and let me no

she told me my cd 3 bloods

fsh ,,, 4,2
lh,,,,,,3,7
amh....22
e2,,,, cnt rembember,, could be 92? or 72?? who knows,, lol i wasnt listening properly xx


----------



## MrsC8776

Yay for getting the papers signed! What a horrible thing to think about though. Hubby and I have discussed what we would do if there are left overs. We didn't come up with an answer yet though. We will be doing 100% ICSI and we only want one LO (unless we happen to be one of those couples who get twins). So for us it's hard because if we donated them to a couple someone would be raising a child with both our DNA. :shrug: It's something to think about but when the time comes we will talk about it more. I don't think I would have been able to handle the question about what I would do if hubby passed away though. :nope:

Blue I will be starting acupuncture the first week of April


----------



## smiledreamer

its just such a horrible question,, i hated it and was welling up,, especially when he said hed love the thought of me carrying his bby after his death !!
but its def a horrible thing to think about xxx

we got a call from clinic tis mornig,, we wil def be strtin end of july begn of august xx


----------



## MrsC8776

Smile that is great that you will be getting started around the time you planned. I'll go update the first page with that wonderful news. 

Does anyone else have anything they would like me to add?


----------



## smiledreamer

thanks xxx


----------



## BlueStorm

Smile- so happy you got to sign those consents. I hope you will not have to wait to long!


----------



## honeycheeks

asali said:


> Azlissie - I also used to have a 30 day cycle but after doing 3 cycles of Clomid it has completely messed it up. FS mentioned that he will put me on bcp before i start IVF.
> 
> Honeycheeks - the Dr didnt suggest I should lose weight however i personally want to lose weight as Ive put on quite a bit 13lbs to be exact (6kgs) in the past year. If IVF works i dont want 9 months later to have to lose baby weight and the extra weight i gained during TTC :winkwink:

That is a bright idea to lose the excess weight before you conceive. I have just been trying to eat more healthy and exercising, so I can have well toned abs, though no flab to lose. Hoping to gain some muscle.


----------



## MrsC8776

Hey ladies I'm sitting here looking over this whole packet for IVF and all the info in it. I wanted your opinions on something. I guess there is a test that is new (so they say) and it is called Counsyl testing. From what I understood is that it is a test done on both me and hubby to test for genetic diseases to see if we are carriers. Now as far as I know neither hubby or I have anything in our family history that would come up in the future but then again you never know. Is this something your clinic does? If so do you think it's something that should be done. The thing about this test is it is an additional $350.00 per person... so I don't really know what we want to do. Any thought's?


----------



## JDH1982

I've never heard of it MrsC, so can't comment, sorry. I'm sure someone will know something about it.

Sorry i've been AWOL, but work has been manic and i've got chronic sinusitis which has just knocked me out lol I've never felt so poorly.

Half way through March guys, time is passing!!

Hugs to all xx


----------



## azlissie

MrsC, I don't know a whole lot about the genetic testing, but you might at least ask if it's something that they could do on only one of you to start with. With a lot of things, like cystic fibrosis, both parents have to be carriers of the gene in order for it to effect the child. If you were tested and it came back negative, there would be no need for your DH to be tested as well. At least that's how it is with a lot of conditions but I don't know for sure about all the things they might be testing for.


----------



## MrsC8776

Thanks azlissie thats a very good idea. i will have to talk with hubby about it when he gets back. 

JDH it's good to see you back on here. I hope you start feeling better soon and work slows down little bit. Although I'm sure it helps the time pass by a little faster. Any results from the test you were waiting on?


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies sorry I've been MIA i caught an AWFUL stomach bug. I didnt want to do anything. Mrs C, i know when my doctor did my original bloodwork he did genetic testing to see if we were a carrier of anything. right now i am going on the 21st for my 21 day progesterone check and then we're heading back on the 27th to get all of our blood results back and then we can go from there and see when we can do out IVF


----------



## MrsC8776

Haj I'm glad to see you back. Someone asked about you in the other thread. The 27th is coming up! Thats exciting you guys will be able to have an idea of a plan. I hope everything goes well on the 21st and the 27th.


----------



## haj624

Thanks love, yeah im trying to play catch up on the threads haha


----------



## jchic

Haj! YAY! You are back :) xx

Mrs C - Hmmm, I got that done through our RE as it was part of a standard process but it cant hurt, can it? Its totally a personal decision though :) 

TGIF girlies!


----------



## BlueStorm

MrsC8776 said:


> Hey ladies I'm sitting here looking over this whole packet for IVF and all the info in it. I wanted your opinions on something. I guess there is a test that is new (so they say) and it is called Counsyl testing. From what I understood is that it is a test done on both me and hubby to test for genetic diseases to see if we are carriers. Now as far as I know neither hubby or I have anything in our family history that would come up in the future but then again you never know. Is this something your clinic does? If so do you think it's something that should be done. The thing about this test is it is an additional $350.00 per person... so I don't really know what we want to do. Any thought's?

Our clinic does this with our initial bloodwork and there didn't seem to be an option as to wether or not we could do it. I think there was more testing that could have been done that was optional but that may have been to do with chromosomal testing and due to our age and family history we didn't opt to do that.

Haj - Darn stomach bug, it got me too last week. AWFUL!!


----------



## haj624

glad to be back ladies!!:happydance:


----------



## l8bloomer

Count me in.:thumbup: I'm hoping to start my first round in May or June. Just waiting to get DH's sperm collection done.


----------



## Lucie73821

Could I join you ladies? I just found out yesterday that our first IVF with ICSI failed. We had our follow up this morning and are pretty sure we're jumping back on the ivf crazy train in June. I found the ladies on the Feb/March thread to be a great support, and would love to chat with you all!


----------



## jchic

welcome bloomer and lucie :)

Lucie - :( I am sorry honey. At least you have a new cycle to look forward to. Have you been diagnosed with anything specific like PCOS or endo?


----------



## MrsC8776

Welcome l8bloomer and Lucie! :hi:

Lucie I'm sorry to hear about the failed cycle. :hugs: Did they say what might have went wrong? 

bloomer I'm glad you could join us over here. Just so that I get the updates right on the first page you said earlier that his collection will be in April right?


----------



## BlueStorm

Welcome Bloomer and Lucie!

Lucie - I'm so sorry about your first cycle. Do you have any frosties leftover or do you have to stim again?


----------



## jchic

Dont you think its crazy that we know what frosties and stim are? I NEVER would have learned the terminology for this if I wasnt knee deep in ttc. Ahhh, how vocab expands!


----------



## MrsC8776

jchic I was just thinking about that the other day. Our new FS was even impressed. :haha: It seems like theres so much to learn yet we already know most of it due to just reading and our own research.


----------



## Lucie73821

Jchic, my Dr. said my ovaries "appear polycystic" but he didnt tell me I had pcos. I don't ovulate unless I am on medication, and Dh has low count and numbers. 

MrsC we transferred 3 embies- 2 were 8 cell and 1 was 12 cell. The Dr. said he really thought it was going to work. There's no real reason why it failed. Which makes it harder to understand. 

BlueStorm- Sadly none of our embies were able to be frozen, so we will have to do the whole process all over.


----------



## BlueStorm

Lucie73821 said:


> Jchic, my Dr. said my ovaries "appear polycystic" but he didnt tell me I had pcos. I don't ovulate unless I am on medication, and Dh has low count and numbers.
> 
> MrsC we transferred 3 embies- 2 were 8 cell and 1 was 12 cell. The Dr. said he really thought it was going to work. There's no real reason why it failed. Which makes it harder to understand.
> 
> BlueStorm- Sadly none of our embies were able to be frozen, so we will have to do the whole process all over.

ughhh...sorry to hear that.


----------



## jchic

:( You will be a mommy Lucie :)


----------



## BlueStorm

jchic said:


> Dont you think its crazy that we know what frosties and stim are? I NEVER would have learned the terminology for this if I wasnt knee deep in ttc. Ahhh, how vocab expands!

Yes! sometimes when I'm texting to my girl friend I start using TTC abbreviations and she has no clue what I'm talking about, then I realize what I'm doing.


----------



## Jenn76

Well TGI Friday Ladies! :dance: Another week down, April is approaching Fast. Here's hoping some of us get to start in April. I'm still crossing my fingers.... Still waiting to have my MRI.... ARGH!!! I just want to get the call giving me a date so I can figure this out. Anyway great to see that the group is growing, welcome Lucie and l8bloomer :wave::wave: Sorry to hear about your ivf Lucie, were happy to have you join our group. This time will go your way :D

Mrs C as to the genetic testing my RE didn't suggest it for us and my DH is adopted and we have no medical history for him. He has a low count so I even inquired as to whether we'd be better off using a donor that would have more medical history and she said no. $350 is a lot of extra money especially if both have it done. I might ask again about having my DH checked. Thanks for sharing that info.


----------



## MrsC8776

Hey ladies just checking in with everyone. I hope you all are doing well. I was having a hard time Friday just thinking about everything. It's pretty depressing sometimes thinking about all this and everything we have to go through to have a child. That and I was stressing about money. $16,000.00 doesn't come easily thats for sure. All is ok now, of course still stressing about money but I have to have good thoughts that it will all work out. 

Jenn so sorry you are still waiting on your MRI. Thats got to be frustrating. Hopefully they call soon and let you know something. 

Lucie I'm sorry to hear that there is no reason that your IVF didn't work. Things will go differently this cycle and you will get your BFP at the end. This is going to be a lucky thread, I can already feel it! 

Like I said in the beginning of this thread we will all get our BFP's and move on to be bump buddies in the end. 

AFM I start a new job tomorrow. Crazy time to be starting a new job but it was offered to me and I couldn't turn it down. It's nothing major and honestly I don't even know what hours I will be working or the pay but it will help us out a little bit. I have been staying home and spending the day's that hubby is home with him. I just hope she understands that in a couple months I will need some days off.


----------



## asali

MrsC8776 said:


> Hey ladies just checking in with everyone. I hope you all are doing well. I was having a hard time Friday just thinking about everything. It's pretty depressing sometimes thinking about all this and everything we have to go through to have a child. That and I was stressing about money. $16,000.00 doesn't come easily thats for sure. All is ok now, of course still stressing about money but I have to have good thoughts that it will all work out.
> 
> Jenn so sorry you are still waiting on your MRI. Thats got to be frustrating. Hopefully they call soon and let you know something.
> 
> Lucie I'm sorry to hear that there is no reason that your IVF didn't work. Things will go differently this cycle and you will get your BFP at the end. This is going to be a lucky thread, I can already feel it!
> 
> Like I said in the beginning of this thread we will all get our BFP's and move on to be bump buddies in the end.
> 
> AFM I start a new job tomorrow. Crazy time to be starting a new job but it was offered to me and I couldn't turn it down. It's nothing major and honestly I don't even know what hours I will be working or the pay but it will help us out a little bit. I have been staying home and spending the day's that hubby is home with him. I just hope she understands that in a couple months I will need some days off.

Hey MrsC8776 sorry you've been feeling so down :hugs:, i know exactly how you feel I also have days when I am so down and stress about how much money we had to save so that we can have IVF especially since our insurance doesnt cover it!! :growlmad:

Have you ever considered to go abroad for IVF? 1 year ago a friend went to Greece for IVF at a clinic called Serum in Athens and got pregnant she spoke very highly of them and apparently they spent a total of roughly $8000 for IVF, flights and accomodation. She said it was a great experience coz they basically killed 2 birds with one stone holiday + IVF. Maybe you can look into it, if you google it you will find a whole thread dedicated with so many positive posts. Another place that ive heard good things about it is Anadolu Medical Clinic in Istanbul apparently the Doctor there Dr Arici divides his time between Yale and Istanbul. And apparently the total cost of IVF incl ICSI + accomodation comes upto $5000!! Ive already made contact with them and done some research about the Dr online and he seems pretty good. We are seriously considering going over there for IVF since its affordable.


----------



## MrsC8776

Thanks asali :hugs:

Our insurance doesn't cover a penny of it either which makes it even harder. We have thought about going abroad for the IVF but with hubby's work schedule it would be so hard. He work 6 weeks on and 6 weeks off. So those 6 weeks I don't even see him because he is out of country. It all sounds great especially the price! It would just be so hard to schedule it all. I might have to talk to him about it and see what he says though. Thank you for sharing all that info. If you guys do decide to go abroad I would love to hear about it.


----------



## l8bloomer

MrsC8776 said:


> Welcome l8bloomer and Lucie! :hi:
> 
> Lucie I'm sorry to hear about the failed cycle. :hugs: Did they say what might have went wrong?
> 
> bloomer I'm glad you could join us over here. Just so that I get the updates right on the first page you said earlier that his collection will be in April right?

Hi MrsC, Yes, his collection is in April. Then it's full steam ahead!


----------



## jchic

So got DH's SA back....the first one 6 months ago was AWESOME. and this one shows low morphology.....I am SO upset.


----------



## haj624

jchic said:


> So got DH's SA back....the first one 6 months ago was AWESOME. and this one shows low morphology.....I am SO upset.

hey hun thats exactly how i felt when we found out about dh's SA but or RE told us this is exactly what IVF is for...situations like this...so keep your head up because you're heading in the right direction!


----------



## BlueStorm

MrsC8776 said:


> Hey ladies just checking in with everyone. I hope you all are doing well. I was having a hard time Friday just thinking about everything. It's pretty depressing sometimes thinking about all this and everything we have to go through to have a child. That and I was stressing about money. $16,000.00 doesn't come easily thats for sure. All is ok now, of course still stressing about money but I have to have good thoughts that it will all work out.
> 
> Jenn so sorry you are still waiting on your MRI. Thats got to be frustrating. Hopefully they call soon and let you know something.
> 
> Lucie I'm sorry to hear that there is no reason that your IVF didn't work. Things will go differently this cycle and you will get your BFP at the end. This is going to be a lucky thread, I can already feel it!
> 
> Like I said in the beginning of this thread we will all get our BFP's and move on to be bump buddies in the end.
> 
> AFM I start a new job tomorrow. Crazy time to be starting a new job but it was offered to me and I couldn't turn it down. It's nothing major and honestly I don't even know what hours I will be working or the pay but it will help us out a little bit. I have been staying home and spending the day's that hubby is home with him. I just hope she understands that in a couple months I will need some days off.

Jen - I hope you can get your MRI soon. It is so frustrating having to wait for testing like that

Mrs. c - I'm sorry that you are feeling so down. It defenitly weights on you and it's ok to feel that way. Maybe you can get your mind off things a bit now that you are starting a new job.



jchic said:


> So got DH's SA back....the first one 6 months ago was AWESOME. and this one shows low morphology.....I am SO upset.

Jchick - sorry to hear this. What was the percentage? The only thing I can say that might have affected this is RMA uses the Kruger method which I know they say makes the results run a bit lower then normal. Do you know what method was used the first time. Also was your DH sick or anything about 3 months ago?


----------



## jchic

Its 2%. Motility and Count are all above average. He went to the urologist last time and his morph was 14%, but it must have been a different scale. Who knows! I have been reading alot about icsi, so I think they will do that when we move to IVF as it gives us the best chances.
How was all your weekends?


----------



## haj624

Yeah Dh's was 5% and then last time he went it was 2%. Did you RE order the SA again?


----------



## jchic

not as of yet...I called and they gave me the preliminary results over the phone, and that she would follow up on Monday. I hate how it changes, but at least we KNOW IVFwith ICSI will help us. I mean, thats what its for, right? Its good to finally be narrowing down things. I think its a possible case of endo for me (chocolate cyst) and DH. 
Blue - I am starting to feel like our cases are SO similar, right?


----------



## haj624

jchic said:


> not as of yet...I called and they gave me the preliminary results over the phone, and that she would follow up on Monday. I hate how it changes, but at least we KNOW IVFwith ICSI will help us. I mean, thats what its for, right? Its good to finally be narrowing down things. I think its a possible case of endo for me (chocolate cyst) and DH.
> Blue - I am starting to feel like our cases are SO similar, right?

who wanted you to go get the SA. DH went once from my OBGYN and the when he went to see a urologist they made him get one. The RE hasnt yet, but we're just jumping into things. I had said to the urologist IVF can work with low morphology and he said thats one of the specific resasons itsw for.

I have to go for my 21 day progesterone check on Wednesday and then next Tuesday (27th) we go back for all our blood results. It's only a week but I feel like its forever away. I just want answers and to know where I'm going from here.


----------



## BlueStorm

jchic said:


> not as of yet...I called and they gave me the preliminary results over the phone, and that she would follow up on Monday. I hate how it changes, but at least we KNOW IVFwith ICSI will help us. I mean, thats what its for, right? Its good to finally be narrowing down things. I think its a possible case of endo for me (chocolate cyst) and DH.
> Blue - I am starting to feel like our cases are SO similar, right?

I know. I hope it's not endo for you, but if so it may just be a very mild case and like I told you if it is endo and you do IVF it will not affect anything.


----------



## jchic

I hear ya. My obgyn sent DH on my insistence and his results were awesome. Then when we started with this new RE, she wanted all new tests done, so we did and results were a bit different!

So what is the next step after day 21 bloods? Do you start on IVF?


----------



## haj624

jchic said:


> I hear ya. My obgyn sent DH on my insistence and his results were awesome. Then when we started with this new RE, she wanted all new tests done, so we did and results were a bit different!
> 
> So what is the next step after day 21 bloods? Do you start on IVF?

we have to go in on the 27th to get all of our bloodwork results from the past month and i guess we'll go from there and see what the doctor says


----------



## MrsC8776

Ahh first day of back working and I miss quite a bit. Sorry ladies. 

chic the good thing about IVF is that with your hubby's low SA results you will still be ok. We are doing IVF/ICSI as well. It does add a little to the cost but it has to be done. I hope you are ok and the shock of the SA has gotten a little better throughout the day. :hugs: It will be ok. 

haj I hope that your test this weeks goes well. 

I got an email today giving me the run down of the cost and what we need to put down for a down payment. I'm glad it was in an email because I was able to share it with hubby this evening and we were able to talk about it together. It really helps haven everything broken down and explained. Looks like we have to put down $9,500.00 right after meds are started. I'm feeling much better now and a little more relaxed.

EDIT: jchic are you still able to do an IUI with injections before IVF or did you already do that. I feel like I missed something here. Sorry to ask.


----------



## jchic

Hi Mrs! Glad its all moving forward! It seems much more real now, doesnt it? We are doing the IUI with injectables this upcoming cycle. I should be getting AF within the next week or so.


----------



## jchic

BlueStorm said:


> jchic said:
> 
> 
> not as of yet...I called and they gave me the preliminary results over the phone, and that she would follow up on Monday. I hate how it changes, but at least we KNOW IVFwith ICSI will help us. I mean, thats what its for, right? Its good to finally be narrowing down things. I think its a possible case of endo for me (chocolate cyst) and DH.
> Blue - I am starting to feel like our cases are SO similar, right?
> 
> I know. I hope it's not endo for you, but if so it may just be a very mild case and like I told you if it is endo and you do IVF it will not affect anything.Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## everhopeful

I am due to start IVF in June. Would love to join. It's great to have a group of people to share the experience with!
Xx


----------



## MrsC8776

jchic said:


> Hi Mrs! Glad its all moving forward! It seems much more real now, doesnt it? We are doing the IUI with injectables this upcoming cycle. I should be getting AF within the next week or so.

Thats exciting. I look forward to hearing how it goes for you. It does seem like everything is finally falling into place. It does me no good to stress about it so I've decided that what ever happens happens. 



everhopeful said:


> I am due to start IVF in June. Would love to join. It's great to have a group of people to share the experience with!
> Xx

Welcome :hi:

Is there anything that still needs to be done before you officially start in June?


----------



## jchic

Mrs. Are you on long or short protocol? It looks like my clinic only does long, so I start taking estradil and stuff the cycle before we start.


----------



## haj624

ok ladies, im lost on this whole long/short protocal. What does it mean and when/why would you do one or the other?


----------



## MrsC8776

I'm not really sure yet. I believe I have to get all my tests redone and then they will decide what is best for me. Which reminds me I need to look and see when CD3 will be so that I can ask for it off. I have to drive an hour-hour and a half to get this blood work done. 

So your plan is to do IUI with injectables this cycle and if that doesn't work (fx it will!) you will start the long protocol in April or May?


----------



## MrsC8776

haj624 said:


> ok ladies, im lost on this whole long/short protocal. What does it mean and when/why would you do one or the other?

haj I think it all depend on how your blood work comes back. I could be totally wrong on that though. All I know so far is with long it adds BCP's and Lupron injections. One of those may be in with the short protocol but like I said I could be wrong. It is a little confusing. :wacko:


----------



## jchic

Haj,

Im not really sure what the exact difference is, but I agree with Mrs C, it adds lupron or bc to the mix

Mrs - Ugh! that stinks! Do you have to drive there to be monitored too? Hopefully there isnt traffic :)
Yes, I start the injections on CD3 after my b/w comes back for the IUI cycle. I am still on 7DPO now, so just waiting for AF to show to get this party started.


----------



## MrsC8776

I will have to drive there for everything. It's out in Portland, not sure if you are familiar with there or not. It's usually not that bad of a drive. The worst times are of course rush hour. No one here knows how to drive! :haha: During rush hour the freeways come to a dead stop. I'm sure that happens everywhere though. I did ask if I could get the blood work done here in the town I live in but I guess it's policy to do it there. It's probably to make sure it's done right and nothing gets mixed up. :shrug: I'm ok with it though. 

Ugh I hate waiting for AF so that things can get started. It's funny how sometimes we dread AF and other times we are begging her to hurry up and arrive.


----------



## BlueStorm

Welcome Everhopeful! 

Ugh I agree about waiting. All we ever do is wait :coffee:


----------



## haj624

i have to say since dh and i didnt ttc conceive this month is kinda nice that every like ache and pain im not associating with being pregnant. i can somewhat relax, i guess as far as all the protocol stuff i will just have to find out from the RE. I have my CD 21 bloods tomorrow. I'm very curious how they will come back because my regular OB never took them from me so without being on meds this month im curious if i actually do ovulate on my own. my OB had told me if youre getting your period, you're ovulating but my RE told me that is absolutely not true. So at this point im kind of curious if those months we werent conciving before my ovidril shots if i even ovulated


----------



## jchic

keep us posted on your tests Haj. How did you find your RE? Did your obgyn refer them?


----------



## haj624

jchic said:


> keep us posted on your tests Haj. How did you find your RE? Did your obgyn refer them?

he refered a few but this guy seemed to have the best results and the reviews on him were great. some ppl said she didnt have the best bed side manner but i thought he was great. one woman but it great she said would you rather have a gifted doctor or a friendly physician. and thats so true...id rather have a doctor that works miracles thats a little rough around the edges then someone whos just nice.


----------



## jchic

I agree :)


----------



## BlueStorm

Haj - Good luck with your test tomorrow. I hope the results come back in your favor. I feel like I didn't O this time but my temp has been up. I have no progesterone symptoms at all which makes me think I have a progesterone problem..


----------



## Jenn76

jchic said:


> So got DH's SA back....the first one 6 months ago was AWESOME. and this one shows low morphology.....I am SO upset.

jchic was it just a regular SA or did they do a trial wash too. I know my DH's first test wasn't so good so we opted for a sperm functional analysis. It cost $250 but they do a trial wash to see what they would have as if they were doing it for IVF. The results improved enough with the SFA that the RE said we don't have to do ICSI now. I kind of like the idea of ICSI so you know the best of the bunch make it in, but in my case if they are saying it's not necessary i think I'll save the money. 



MrsC8776 said:


> Ahh first day of back working and I miss quite a bit. Sorry ladies.
> 
> I got an email today giving me the run down of the cost and what we need to put down for a down payment. I'm glad it was in an email because I was able to share it with hubby this evening and we were able to talk about it together. It really helps haven everything broken down and explained. Looks like we have to put down $9,500.00 right after meds are started. I'm feeling much better now and a little more relaxed.

Congrats Mrs C on the new job I hope you are enjoying yourself, plus the money will help in your savings. It sucks to have to travel for testing but I'm sure it will all pay off in the end. 



everhopeful said:


> I am due to start IVF in June. Would love to join. It's great to have a group of people to share the experience with!
> Xx

Welcome everhopeful! :wave: Sorry that you need to do IVF but I'm sure you will find lots of support here.

haj I hope that your test this week goes well.

Hope all is well with everyone else. AFM still waiting :coffee:


----------



## LadyAlex

Hi Ladies, will love to join you all.I may be on to my 4th ivf in June/July if i did not get my miracle before then.Best wishes to all


----------



## MrsC8776

LadyAlex said:


> Hi Ladies, will love to join you all.I may be on to my 4th ivf in June/July if i did not get my miracle before then.Best wishes to all

Welcome :hi:

I'm glad you have found us here. I wish you the best of luck and fingers crossed that you get a little miracle before June! Big :hugs: on having to do IVF 3 times already. This is going to be it for you!


----------



## azlissie

Welcome to the new ladies!! :flower: It's looking like we'll have a pretty good sized group by the time we're all ready to get started. I've followed several other threads and things get really exciting once everyone is stimming & going in for EC & ET. I can't wait to see how everyone's cycles go!

AFM, I'm just wishing I could go to sleep and wake up in July! This waiting game is awful, but fortunately things get really busy at school in the last quarter so the next 9 weeks should go by fairly quickly. Then after that I'll be teaching summer school in June - yippee :wacko: But the extra money will come in handy this summer!

Hope everyone is having a good week.


----------



## haj624

Good morning ladies!!! Hopefully everyone is doing well. Went for my 21 day bloods this morning. Thankfully it was only one vile. Now I just have to wait 6 more days to go to the doctor and get all of our results from the past month. To some ppl 6 days its nothing...when you're playing the waiting game it feels like an eternity. Anyone else have any other updates/doctor appts coming up?


----------



## jchic

Hi Jen! It was just a regular SA that my RE did. They said when we do the IUI they are going to do a test on the washed sperm which I am happy about :)
I definitely want to do ICSI :) How are you?


----------



## MrsC8776

Good morning ladies!

Haj~ Yay for moving forward and getting the blood test done. I hope all comes out well. :thumbup:

Nothing really going on in my direction. Just play the usual waiting game. :coffee:

I hope everyone is well! Haj thank you for asking about updates. If anyone would like something added or changed on the first page please let me know.


----------



## BlueStorm

Haj - I hope the 6 days goes fast for you!

No updates here just waiting for AF to come. This cycle has been really long I'm CD 33 and I have no clue when I O'd. It thought it was around the 3/12 but don't really know for sure. I wish AF would come so I could try to figure out when I will approx be starting IVF. Oh well more waiting.


----------



## jchic

Blue, Did you test? Maybe you are prego?


----------



## BlueStorm

I actually did test yesterday. Whiter then White :blush:


----------



## MrsC8776

Blue I'm sure thats very frustrating! Do you normally have really long cycles? I hope something shows up for you soon. Either a BFP! or AF so that you can get things started.


----------



## haj624

thanks ladies!! Blue I hope things speed up for you!!


----------



## jchic

Blue, hmmm are you taking any vitamins or anything that would prolong it?


----------



## jchic

Haj! Good Luck! hope those 6 days go by in a flash!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## haj624

jchic said:


> Blue, hmmm are you taking any vitamins or anything that would prolong it?

vitamins can prolong your cycle??


----------



## jchic

I think any change in your natural habits can sometimes alter a cycle....


----------



## haj624

ooo gotcha


----------



## BlueStorm

Not taking anything new. I don't normally have very long cycles but seems like once in a blue moon I do. Maybe annovulatory this month or maybe messed up from last cycle's meds with IUI and all. Who knows..


----------



## JDH1982

Hi lovely ladies :hi:

Just checking in. Hope you're all ok. Nothing to report my end, still waiting on my last test result, but that will probably come back in April sometime so still a while to go :coffee:
Still hoping it's all clear like the others, but only time will tell. 

In the meantime I see from my ticker and my CBFM that I'm entering my fertile period yet again, so as always i'll get busy with hubby :sex: and hope for a miracle :blush: :haha: One must always try!

:hugs: to you all


----------



## s08

Mind if I join? I recognize some of you from IUI or LTTTC threads, but this looks like a good one to jump into. I think I have at least skimmed all 30 pages so far!

We have our IVF consult/consent meeting with our RE on April 4th, and will most likely start the process next cycle (mid-April). I will be on bcp for 2-6 weeks, depending on our and the clinic's schedule. 

Most of my history is in my signature below. This is month 6 on femara. We are just taking it easy this month with no IUI or injectables. 

I started acupuncture last cycle since my insurance covers it (with only $5 co-pay), and I figured it couldn't hurt. Like many of you ladies, we are on our own for the IVF costs, and saving the $15,000 is pretty stressful. I think dh and I have finally accepted it though. 

I look forward to getting to know you all better throughout this long process!


----------



## MrsC8776

s08 said:


> Mind if I join? I recognize some of you from IUI or LTTTC threads, but this looks like a good one to jump into. I think I have at least skimmed all 30 pages so far!
> 
> We have our IVF consult/consent meeting with our RE on April 4th, and will most likely start the process next cycle (mid-April). I will be on bcp for 2-6 weeks, depending on our and the clinic's schedule.
> 
> Most of my history is in my signature below. This is month 6 on femara. We are just taking it easy this month with no IUI or injectables.
> 
> I started acupuncture last cycle since my insurance covers it (with only $5 co-pay), and I figured it couldn't hurt. Like many of you ladies, we are on our own for the IVF costs, and saving the $15,000 is pretty stressful. I think dh and I have finally accepted it though.
> 
> I look forward to getting to know you all better throughout this long process!

Welcome! :hi:

I do remember you from another thread but I can't remember which one. Sorry the IUI's didn't work for you. Sorry you have to move to IVF like the rest of us but it will be nice to have all this support. 

I will start acupuncture very soon. I have my first patient visit next Wednesday. Apparently the first visit is 90 minutes long... not sure what will all be done during the first visit but I'm looking forward to it. Anyone have any idea's on what the first visit usually is and what is done?


----------



## Jenn76

LadyAlex said:


> Hi Ladies, will love to join you all.I may be on to my 4th ivf in June/July if i did not get my miracle before then.Best wishes to all

Welcome LadyAlex. :wave:



jchic said:


> Hi Jen! It was just a regular SA that my RE did. They said when we do the IUI they are going to do a test on the washed sperm which I am happy about :)
> I definitely want to do ICSI :) How are you?

I'm good, dying to get started so a bit impatient. Good luck with your IUI hopefully you will have success with that. 



BlueStorm said:


> Haj - I hope the 6 days goes fast for you!
> 
> No updates here just waiting for AF to come. This cycle has been really long I'm CD 33 and I have no clue when I O'd. It thought it was around the 3/12 but don't really know for sure. I wish AF would come so I could try to figure out when I will approx be starting IVF. Oh well more waiting.

She never comes when you want her to and always comes when you don't. Sucks waiting hope it happens soon for you blue!



s08 said:


> Mind if I join? I recognize some of you from IUI or LTTTC threads, but this looks like a good one to jump into. I think I have at least skimmed all 30 pages so far!
> 
> We have our IVF consult/consent meeting with our RE on April 4th, and will most likely start the process next cycle (mid-April). I will be on bcp for 2-6 weeks, depending on our and the clinic's schedule.
> 
> Most of my history is in my signature below. This is month 6 on femara. We are just taking it easy this month with no IUI or injectables.
> 
> I started acupuncture last cycle since my insurance covers it (with only $5 co-pay), and I figured it couldn't hurt. Like many of you ladies, we are on our own for the IVF costs, and saving the $15,000 is pretty stressful. I think dh and I have finally accepted it though.
> 
> I look forward to getting to know you all better throughout this long process!

Welcome :wave: Good luck with your consult, only two weeks away. Sorry to hear that you have to do IVF. Unexplained is the worst after my first sets of tests that's where we were. I just wanted to know why. We later determined it was MF and although still bad at least I now know IVF is our only chance. But whatever the case we are all in the same boat. I have a good feeling that this group will have many successful BFP's.


----------



## everhopeful

Hi all - I had a great appt with my consultant! Filled in all the paperwork and started my blood tests. It was our decision to wait a bit as my husband is off work for July and August (teacher) so thought it would be better if I could put my feet up rather than chasing our almost 3 year old!
I have been going to acupuncture to help thicken my lining - not sure if it is going to help but thought I should give EVERYTHING a try!!!
Its an exciting next step yet very scary also!!!


----------



## BlueStorm

JDH1982 said:


> Hi lovely ladies :hi:
> 
> Just checking in. Hope you're all ok. Nothing to report my end, still waiting on my last test result, but that will probably come back in April sometime so still a while to go :coffee:
> Still hoping it's all clear like the others, but only time will tell.
> 
> In the meantime I see from my ticker and my CBFM that I'm entering my fertile period yet again, so as always i'll get busy with hubby :sex: and hope for a miracle :blush: :haha: One must always try!
> 
> :hugs: to you all

Get busy and fingers crossed that a miracle will happen. I believe in them! 2good friends of mine had fertility issues and got pregnant in between IVF cycles and one just got pregnant as a surprise after having IVF twins. She is actually having her c-section today :happydance:



s08 said:


> Mind if I join? I recognize some of you from IUI or LTTTC threads, but this looks like a good one to jump into. I think I have at least skimmed all 30 pages so far!
> 
> We have our IVF consult/consent meeting with our RE on April 4th, and will most likely start the process next cycle (mid-April). I will be on bcp for 2-6 weeks, depending on our and the clinic's schedule.
> 
> Most of my history is in my signature below. This is month 6 on femara. We are just taking it easy this month with no IUI or injectables.
> 
> I started acupuncture last cycle since my insurance covers it (with only $5 co-pay), and I figured it couldn't hurt. Like many of you ladies, we are on our own for the IVF costs, and saving the $15,000 is pretty stressful. I think dh and I have finally accepted it though.
> 
> I look forward to getting to know you all better throughout this long process!

Welcome S08 - Looks like we are on about the same time line for our IVF to start! 



everhopeful said:


> Hi all - I had a great appt with my consultant! Filled in all the paperwork and started my blood tests. It was our decision to wait a bit as my husband is off work for July and August (teacher) so thought it would be better if I could put my feet up rather than chasing our almost 3 year old!
> I have been going to acupuncture to help thicken my lining - not sure if it is going to help but thought I should give EVERYTHING a try!!!
> Its an exciting next step yet very scary also!!!

Congrats on starting the whole process. I have heard wonders about acupunture so I'm sure it will do you wonders!


----------



## MrsC8776

Good morning ladies! I hope you are all doing well today. 

Ever~ I'm g;ad everything went well at your appointment. Look like you and I will be starting about the same time. We picked those months because thats when I know hubby will be in country and home. 

Well it's suppose to be spring right? Not here... We got the most snow we have had all year long. I truly love the snow but I dread driving in it! I have a feeling it's going to be a long day at work today.

Ladies who have done IVF before~ Will you be staying with the same clinic or switching to a new one? Is there anything that you want to do differently this time? Just thought I would start some conversation here and see what your thoughts are. :flower:


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies, hope everyone is doing well. 
Sorry Mrs. C but its supposed to be a beautiful 70 degrees here on long island today. Question for you ladies, does insurance usually cover accupuncture? I was thinking about giving it a go. Alsooooo I started a ttc blog if you ladies want to check it out: https://babyyesplease.blogspot.com/


----------



## sekky

Hi all, 
Welcome to the new ladies (the more the merrier).

Is anyone considering traveling abroad for IVF? For those who know people who have travelled for IVF how long did the whole process take? Am considering doing same but am unsure of how long i will be away for and if my job can give me so much time off.

Any input is welcome


----------



## BlueStorm

So sorry you had a snow storm Mrs C. I still feel like winter is going to get us back somehow since we had such a mild one and today is going to be 78 degrees.

Haj - I will def head over to your blog, yay!


----------



## s08

MrsC8776 said:


> I will start acupuncture very soon. I have my first patient visit next Wednesday. Apparently the first visit is 90 minutes long... not sure what will all be done during the first visit but I'm looking forward to it. Anyone have any idea's on what the first visit usually is and what is done?

My first acupuncture appt. was long too (over an hour). We spent a lot of time talking about my cycles, health history, etc. (like you might with your RE). She also did some kinda interesting things like look at my tongue, check my pulse in both wrists, etc. 

Then I spent about 30-45 minutes with the needles in. 

I've been trying to go weekly now, including on the day of ovulation as she recommended. Hope this helps!


----------



## everhopeful

haj624 - not sure if insurance covers it in the US but I pay for it privately here. I have been going once a week for the last 3 weeks. She thinks that my lining will be much thicker - I guess I will find out in a week or so. My period only usually lasts 2 days so anything longer than that would be great. My consultant doesn't think it is an issue at all as my lining is always about 7-8 on CD 11 but I still think it can't hurt!!! Also, I was on clomid for 6 months and it can have that effect.

Mrs C8776 - are you doing a long cycle or a short cycle? I actually start the whole process off with my May period with an aim to do ET first week of July.

So great to have others to chat to about it all.


----------



## s08

haj624 said:


> Hey ladies, hope everyone is doing well.
> Sorry Mrs. C but its supposed to be a beautiful 70 degrees here on long island today. Question for you ladies, does insurance usually cover accupuncture? I was thinking about giving it a go. Alsooooo I started a ttc blog if you ladies want to check it out: https://babyyesplease.blogspot.com/

My insurance (Aetna) does cover acupuncture. 20 cycles per year with only a $5 co-pay. They also cover 20 massages/year, so I've just started going to the same acupuncture/massage clinic for fertility massages. The clinic just bills the appts. to the insurance with a certain code so they're covered. Its definitely worth checking out. 

My insurance was only supposed to cover diagnosis and treatment of the underlying issue causing infertility, but they have actually been great about covering all my ultrasounds, consultations, meds, etc. Just not IUI or IVF. Does that sound familiar to anyone else?


----------



## haj624

Gotcha..thanks ladies!!

Blue-I figured woman who are struggling as well can read it and for woman who don't struggle ttc they can get an insight into what some other ppl have to do to get their little miracle


----------



## everhopeful

haj624 - great blog entry!!! I too have PCOS.


----------



## haj624

everhopeful said:


> haj624 - great blog entry!!! I too have PCOS.

why thank you. Yeah I'm really curious to know if I'm ovulating on my own. Do you? I definitely have the excessive hair growth, weight gain, etc...ya know all the fun stuff!!


----------



## everhopeful

yes I do ovulate but at each mid cycle scan that I have they can see that the follicles haven't grown very big (immature) so wouldn't make a baby!!!
do you get ovulation pain?


----------



## haj624

everhopeful said:


> yes I do ovulate but at each mid cycle scan that I have they can see that the follicles haven't grown very big (immature) so wouldn't make a baby!!!
> do you get ovulation pain?

i feel like i constantly have little pain and twinges and what not so im not really sure. i never really paid attention until i was ttc and then of course i felt like i did but it very well might have been my imagination.


----------



## everhopeful

have you ever used ovulation predictor kits? They can tell you if you are ovulating.
I used to start using them on CD 11 and I would usually have a positive around CD16 - although when I had my mid cycle scans my consultant told me that the follicles were just to small - hence the need for clomid and now IVF


----------



## haj624

everhopeful said:


> have you ever used ovulation predictor kits? They can tell you if you are ovulating.
> I used to start using them on CD 11 and I would usually have a positive around CD16 - although when I had my mid cycle scans my consultant told me that the follicles were just to small - hence the need for clomid and now IVF

I did try them but both my OB and RE told me that for some woman with PCOS it will never turn positive no matter what...i am lucky enough to tbe one of those women.


----------



## jchic

Haj! You make me laugh....LOL. xx


----------



## haj624

jchic said:


> Haj! You make me laugh....LOL. xx

I tend to be the comic relief for most of the people in my life :haha:

So whats going on with you??


----------



## jchic

LOL. Not much. 9DPO today and waiting it out. Hoping AF shows her ugly face so I can move onto this IUI injectable cycle then IVF!


----------



## haj624

jchic said:


> LOL. Not much. 9DPO today and waiting it out. Hoping AF shows her ugly face so I can move onto this IUI injectable cycle then IVF!

Did you do an IUI this cycle? How many IUI's will you have done before IVF?


----------



## BlueStorm

Ok :witch: is here! I'm actually happy for a change. Now I can guestimate when IVF will start. Yay!


----------



## haj624

BlueStorm said:


> Ok :witch: is here! I'm actually happy for a change. Now I can guestimate when IVF will start. Yay!

Yayyy Blue!!!:happydance: 

So if I'm going to the RE on Tuesday and AF is due Wednesday, we wouldn't be able to do anything IVF related for this next cycle (wed) right? I have to be on meds and what not first for a little?


----------



## haj624

hey ladies found this quote and thought some of you might enjoy to read it:

"Couples experiencing infertility often receive well-meaning but extremely insensitive "advice." We can all list the most popular ones; "just relax and you'll get pregnant," or "adopt and you'll get pregnant," or "why can't you just be happy with what you have," or the most painful from the ones who seem to have the good on God's plan; "maybe God never meant for you to have children." The sheer audacity of making a statement like that never ceases to amaze me. These same people would never walk up to someone with cancer and say, "maybe God never meant for you to live." However since I am infertile, I am supposed to get on with my life.It is hard to understand why people cannot see infertility for what it is: a disease for which I have the right to seek treatment. What if doctors said to the parents of polio victims, "Maybe God meant for thousands of children to be cripples, live in iron lungs or die." What if they never tried to find a cure? Who could think for one minute that was God's plan?Why do I think God gave me infertility? I think he meant for my husband and I to grow closer, become stronger, love deeper. I think God meant for us to find the fortitude within ourselves to get up each time infertility knocks us down. I think God meant for our medical community to discover medicines, invent medical equipment, and to create procedures and protocols. I think God meant for us to find a cure for infertility. No, God never meant for me NOT to have children. That is not my destiny, that is just a fork in the road I am on. I have been placed on the road less traveled, and like it or not, I am a better person for it. Clearly, God meant for me to develop more compassion, deeper courage, and have greater inner strength on this journey to resolution and I haven't let him down.Frankly, if the truth be known, I think God singled me out for special treatment. I think God meant for me to build a thirst for a child so strong and deep that when the baby is finally placed in my arms, it will be the longest, coolest most refreshing drink I have ever known. While I would never have chosen infertility, I cannot deny that a fertile woman could never experience the joy that I know awaits me. Yes, one way or another, I will have a baby of my own. And, the next time someone wants to offer me unsolicited advice, I'll say, "Don't tell me what God meant when he handed me infertility, I already know."


----------



## MrsC8776

haj624 said:


> Hey ladies, hope everyone is doing well.
> Sorry Mrs. C but its supposed to be a beautiful 70 degrees here on long island today. Question for you ladies, does insurance usually cover accupuncture? I was thinking about giving it a go. Alsooooo I started a ttc blog if you ladies want to check it out: https://babyyesplease.blogspot.com/

My insurance does cover acupuncture (Cigna) I have unlimited sessions and no deductible to meet as of right now. The only thing is I have a $30.00 copay which isn't bad considering everything else. As soon as I'm done here I will go check out your blog. :thumbup:



sekky said:


> Hi all,
> Welcome to the new ladies (the more the merrier).
> 
> Is anyone considering traveling abroad for IVF? For those who know people who have travelled for IVF how long did the whole process take? Am considering doing same but am unsure of how long i will be away for and if my job can give me so much time off.
> 
> Any input is welcome

I haven't known anyone who has and hubby isn't ok with it. Plus with his schedule it would be very hard. I have seen a couple girls on the threads go abroad for IVF though. Maybe start a thread if you haven't already and ask about it. :shrug: With the price difference it's worth a look, just make sure it's a safe and clean place. 



s08 said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> I will start acupuncture very soon. I have my first patient visit next Wednesday. Apparently the first visit is 90 minutes long... not sure what will all be done during the first visit but I'm looking forward to it. Anyone have any idea's on what the first visit usually is and what is done?
> 
> My first acupuncture appt. was long too (over an hour). We spent a lot of time talking about my cycles, health history, etc. (like you might with your RE). She also did some kinda interesting things like look at my tongue, check my pulse in both wrists, etc.
> 
> Then I spent about 30-45 minutes with the needles in.
> 
> I've been trying to go weekly now, including on the day of ovulation as she recommended. Hope this helps!Click to expand...

Thank you that does help me know what to expect. So maybe a silly question but what should be work to acupuncture? That may be a silly question but it's been on my mind. 



everhopeful said:


> haj624 - not sure if insurance covers it in the US but I pay for it privately here. I have been going once a week for the last 3 weeks. She thinks that my lining will be much thicker - I guess I will find out in a week or so. My period only usually lasts 2 days so anything longer than that would be great. My consultant doesn't think it is an issue at all as my lining is always about 7-8 on CD 11 but I still think it can't hurt!!! Also, I was on clomid for 6 months and it can have that effect.
> 
> Mrs C8776 - are you doing a long cycle or a short cycle? I actually start the whole process off with my May period with an aim to do ET first week of July.
> 
> So great to have others to chat to about it all.

I'm not really sure if I will be on the short or long protocol. I think I will find out soon though or at least once all my tests are in. Just waiting on CD3 to go in. We are looking at starting meds in June but I guess that all depends on which protocol I will fall under. 



BlueStorm said:


> Ok :witch: is here! I'm actually happy for a change. Now I can guestimate when IVF will start. Yay!

Yay for AF finally getting here. Now you can get started! :thumbup:

Nothing much to report here but just wanted to catch up on the day!


----------



## Jenn76

Haj - So true! I've read that quote before. I've been given all the same unsolicited advice. The best one I keep hearing is to stop stressing about it or it won't happen. Really??!! Love that! And the Adoption one, ladies we can avoid paying for ivf by just getting on an adoption waiting list. LOL! 

Mrs C it was 84 degrees here in NS today!!! Record high even beats the April record high. I had to turn the AC on. Funny thing is we are expecting snow tomorrow. Ha Ha! Mother nature playing tricks on us.

Blue great to hear AF finally showed, She came to me today too. Bitter sweet as I had hoped this would be my day 1. But I did get my MRI scheduled today, unfortunately not until June 25th. :sad2: So looks like July will be the earlist I can start IVF with a possible EC/ET in mid August. That's if my MRI goes okay, FX.

So I'm really disappointed and fearful that I may require the cyst to be removed and delayed further. But I'm swamped at work and getting married :wedding: in less then two weeks so I have plenty to keep me occupied and help time pass. Here's hoping that June comes fast.

Hope all is well with everyone else.


----------



## MrsC8776

Jenn76 said:


> Haj - So true! I've read that quote before. I've been given all the same unsolicited advice. The best one I keep hearing is to stop stressing about it or it won't happen. Really??!! Love that! And the Adoption one, ladies we can avoid paying for ivf by just getting on an adoption waiting list. LOL!
> 
> Mrs C it was 84 degrees here in NS today!!! Record high even beats the April record high. I had to turn the AC on. Funny thing is we are expecting snow tomorrow. Ha Ha! Mother nature playing tricks on us.
> 
> Blue great to hear AF finally showed, She came to me today too. Bitter sweet as I had hoped this would be my day 1. But I did get my MRI scheduled today, unfortunately not until June 25th. :sad2: So looks like July will be the earlist I can start IVF with a possible EC/ET in mid August. That's if my MRI goes okay, FX.
> 
> So I'm really disappointed and fearful that I may require the cyst to be removed and delayed further. But I'm swamped at work and getting married :wedding: in less then two weeks so I have plenty to keep me occupied and help time pass. Here's hoping that June comes fast.
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone else.

Congrats on getting married!! I'm sure thats keeping you a little busy. Sorry to hear they couldn't get you in until June. I can't wait for these next few months to pass so we can all get started. 

Oh and I'm so ready for warm weather!!


----------



## MJ73

Hi Girls:wave:, esp Mrs C:flower: (who I met through my journal),
Do you mind if I join? We're planning on doing our next ICSI cycle in May, but there doesn't seem to be a May thread. I'm usually lurking over in the LTTTC threads but would love some cycle buddies. My sig pretty much explains my story. This will be our 2nd full stim cycle and, especially due to my age (I'm 38) we're hoping for our lovely, sticky :bfp: soon!


----------



## jchic

Hi Ladies!

Jenn - Congrats on getting married! Are you excited? How do you know a cyst needs to be removed? Does it hurt?

Haj - I love that quote, made my day!

Blue - YAY for AF! 

MJ - welcome to our crazy little thread!

Mrs - how are you?

Ever - whats cooking?

AFM - same old! Had really bad cramps yesterday but not so much today! Just waiting on AF, she should be here on Monday, then onto IUI with injectables!


----------



## BlueStorm

Jenn - Congrats on the wedding. Wow only 2 weeks away you must be so busy. I'm glad you got your MRI scheduled even though it's later then you hoped for June will be here before you know it. 

Welcome MJ! I'm hoping to be on schedule to start IVF in May as well so you will fit in just fine in this thread! Maybe Mrs. C should change the name to May/June/July/Aug :haha:

Haj - I love that quote as well. In the LTTTC section on here there is a thread that talks about all the stupid stuff people say to women like us. It's so true and people just don't get it at all.


----------



## MrsC8776

Welcome MJ! :hi: 
It's nice to have more ladies in here who can give and receive support. Right now we are all just waiting. :coffee: But having everyone to talk to makes things better. 

Jchic I'm doing good. Thank you for asking, just hanging out and waiting for AF to get here so that I can get started on testing. I can't wait to hear how your last IUI goes. I'm really hoping the IUI will do it for you so that you won't have to go through the crazy IVF. 

Blue, I was actually thinking about changing the title. May, June, July, Aug. makes sense. I think I will go do that right now! :thumbup: Hopefully no one gets confused and thinks they are in the wrong thread. :haha:

Theres a few ladies we haven't heard from in a while. I hope everyone is ok.


----------



## haj624

i need to go bakc a little and compile all the questing to bring with me to the RE on Tuesday. I am like super nervous. i just want everything to come back ok and at least know when we can move forward with ivf


----------



## MrsC8776

haj624 said:


> i need to go bakc a little and compile all the questing to bring with me to the RE on Tuesday. I am like super nervous. i just want everything to come back ok and at least know when we can move forward with ivf

Haj if you can't find them let me know and I will just repost them. Yay for your appointment coming up. :thumbup:


----------



## haj624

MrsC8776 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> i need to go bakc a little and compile all the questing to bring with me to the RE on Tuesday. I am like super nervous. i just want everything to come back ok and at least know when we can move forward with ivf
> 
> Haj if you can't find them let me know and I will just repost them. Yay for your appointment coming up. :thumbup:Click to expand...

if you have them and cant repost them that would be great. otherwise im sure i can find them. I knoww!!! im so nervous/excited!!!


----------



## Jenn76

MJ73 said:


> Hi Girls:wave:, esp Mrs C:flower: (who I met through my journal),
> Do you mind if I join? We're planning on doing our next ICSI cycle in May, but there doesn't seem to be a May thread. I'm usually lurking over in the LTTTC threads but would love some cycle buddies. My sig pretty much explains my story. This will be our 2nd full stim cycle and, especially due to my age (I'm 38) we're hoping for our lovely, sticky :bfp: soon!

Welcome MJ :wave: Sorry to hear about your MC. That has to be my biggest fear. I'm 36 and been TTC for almost 3 years off and on. So I feel that pressure of my clock ticking. You'll have a lot of support here.



jchic said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Jenn - Congrats on getting married! Are you excited? How do you know a cyst needs to be removed? Does it hurt?
> 
> AFM - same old! Had really bad cramps yesterday but not so much today! Just waiting on AF, she should be here on Monday, then onto IUI with injectables!

Thanks! Getting Married is mostly just a formality for us so we decided to elope in style in Vegas. I'm really excited to go there, neither of us have been there before. We are having a corny Elvis wedding. So not much stress involved in planning this. 

The cyst was discovered during my sonohysterogram. This was the most awkward test of this whole IVF journey. :blush: First I had a male RE not my own, I've always had a female doctor. Along with him was a nurse and when they discovered the cyst they called my RE in soooooo awkward. :blush: Not to mention the pain you go through having this done. The cyst appeared to be in my left ovary which is what they found concerning. There was also one on my right ovary but they wen't concerned about it. So they ordered the MRI and told me that we couldn't proceed until it is completed. I don't have any pain or cramps from it so I am hoping it may be nothing. But I am also trying to prepare for the worst which would be surgery or even losing the ovary which would be devastating. 



BlueStorm said:


> Jenn - Congrats on the wedding. Wow only 2 weeks away you must be so busy. I'm glad you got your MRI scheduled even though it's later then you hoped for June will be here before you know it.
> 
> Welcome MJ! I'm hoping to be on schedule to start IVF in May as well so you will fit in just fine in this thread! Maybe Mrs. C should change the name to May/June/July/Aug :haha:
> 
> Haj - I love that quote as well. In the LTTTC section on here there is a thread that talks about all the stupid stuff people say to women like us. It's so true and people just don't get it at all.

Thanks Blue.


----------



## jchic

I also have a cyst in my left ovary - its a chocolate cyst measuring 1.7mm (.017 cm). They havent talked about removing it yet but I totally feel your frustration! Let me know how it goes. when will you hear?


----------



## Jenn76

jchic said:


> I also have a cyst in my left ovary - its a chocolate cyst measuring 1.7mm (.017 cm). They havent talked about removing it yet but I totally feel your frustration! Let me know how it goes. when will you hear?

Mines about 2cm so I guess it's not so little after hearing about yours. So what's a chocolate cyst? I'm really hoping that I will hear the results soon after the MRI. My cousin had cysts too and managed to go through two pregnancies with them and had them removed when she had her c-section. So I am hoping mine won't stop me from doing IFV. She experienced a lot of really bad craps with hers and I don't have any symptoms so I'm hoping that's a good sign. I'm just worried that if it is in my ovary that it might limit how may eggs they can retrieve. I have been reading so many blogs and have seen people start with over 20 eggs and end up with a no frosties. I was kind of hoping to have some in case round one fails so we can do a second round without months of meds. 

You must be getting excited for your IUI. When will that take place?


----------



## MrsC8776

Haj here is what I had for questions. You will have to delete the answers though. I hope this helps. :flower: I can't wait to hear how it goes!

Questions for clinic

Who does TESE and when to contact? Call asap as it takes 6-8 weeks to get in for a consult. Go in as soon as hubby gets back from Afghanistan. 

Price of TESE? $1,000  1,600

How many embryos are put back? 2

Do we need more testing? Yes repeat all testing since it has been a while

Difference between long and short protocol? Short means no Lupron and long means I will need it

Any idea of what our meds will be like? Not yet but BC most likely the rest depends on long or short protocol

How long will meds most likely take? A month to a month and a half

Where to get the meds? The clinic will find all meds for us and get the cheapest ones from online pharmacys

3 day or 5 day transfer? Only 5 day transfers

Ideal weight for IVF? Not worried at all

Chances of OHSS? 2% with my age range (24)

Average scans per week/cycle? 2-3 a week

Views on bed rest after transfer? Discuss later

Are the stats on the SART website based on positive pregnancy tests only? Based on live births

Is there a class to show how to do injections? Yes two 2 hour classes to go over injections and other things to know

How will I communicate with you during this whole process? Same day phone calls

Will we be seeing the same FS every time? Yes although EC may not be the same FS because they rotate

What additional costs would / could be incurred? Just the TESE and sedation for TESE everything including meds is included in the $15,000

What happens to the costs if the cycle has to be abandoned? Meds will have to be redone

Cost of FET? $3,000


----------



## MJ73

Hi girls, thanks so much for the warm welcome! I could do with all the support I can get for this cycle & you all seem lovely:hugs:

Jenn, thanks for your kind words. Yep, the miscarriage was tough, it was actually really complicated, they thought I had an ectopic pregnancy & I ended up in hospital for three days. In the maternity ward:wacko:! But for some reason the toughest part so far was the negative for our last cycle, I think possibly because we got the neg result about 10 days before the baby we miscarried was due... Congrats on getting hitched, best decision that I ever made :cloud9:

Mrs C, thanks for changing the thread title! I feel like I have a home :happydance:

For any 1st timers, we've done 1 full stim cycle & 1 frozen so if you have any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## MrsC8776

Not a problem MJ! I want everyone in here to feel like this is their home. :hugs: I don't want anyone to feel alone through any of this. As far as questions go I think the only one I'm curious about is if you or your FS will do anything different this time. I'm sure as time goes on there will be more questions but I can't think of any others right now. 

Lucie, Honeycheeks, smiledreamer, asali, and l8bloomer I hope you all are doing ok. I was just reading through the thread and started thinking of you all. :flower:


----------



## sekky

Hi ladies, hope we are all doing ok.
Haj from your signature you've had clomid/ovidrel iui. On what day after your last clomid pill did you take the trigger shot? Am considering trying one more iui with clomid before ivf. Trying to plan towards it.


----------



## azlissie

Hi Sekky,

I did 4 IUI's last fall - two of them I did clomid cd3-7 and two were cd5-9, but in all four cases I did the trigger cd12 and IUI cd13. I kind of felt like that was too early because I've always had 29 day cycles, and I've read that a lot of clinics prefer 36 hours between trigger & IUI - mine always does 24. So I don't know if that helps you or not! Good luck with whatever you decide.

How's everyone else doing? I've been having some weird stomach issues the last couple of weeks and it's looking like it could be IBS or a gallbladder problem. I hope I can get that taken care of by July - I don't want anything to mess up my plans!

Hope you're all having a good weekend.


----------



## daisy83

Hi everyone,

Hope you don't mind if I sneak into this thread! I'm going for AMH level on Tuesday (27th) so hoping to start down-reg in May. They say the AMH level takes 4-6 weeks to come back so will have to be patient waiting on it! Have never done an IVF cycle before so feel a bit lost. Still in a hige dilemma about how many embryos to transfer. Doc highly recommends one but I know they are pressured to keep the rate of multiples low. Aaaaggh! What to do! Any advice???

Ali :)

PS That stupid ticker thing is wrong - Not day 6 of a 31 day cycle - frustratingly day 37 of a "31 day cycle"!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Welcome Daisy :hi:

The clinic I go to transfers 2 day 5 embryos. Do you know what day they like to transfer? Maybe thats why they only want to do one. :shrug: I think if you truly feel like you want two transferred you should tell them. You don't want to look back and wish you had put two back in. Thats just the way I think about it. Others might have a different opinion. 

Since you are on CD37 of a 31 day cycle is it possible you might be pregnant already and not need IVF? 

Azlissie I hope everything is ok and you can figure out what is going on very soon. I know what you mean about not wanting anything to mess up your plans. That is one of my fears. 

Sekky I hope that what ever you decide brings you a BFP! 

Well ladies hubby surprised me the other day when we were talking. With all his traveling he builds up flyer miles very quickly. I guess he has been saving them up because he used them all to get us tickets to Hawaii in September. We are in desperate need of a vacation so this will be very nice. I just keep thinking that I will either be a little bit pregnant or very sad that our IVF didn't take. Either way it will be a wonderful time to get away.


----------



## everhopeful

MrsC8776 -

How fantastic!! Holiday sounds great!!! Fingers crossed that everything works for you and that it is your little beans very first holiday!

I feel like I am wishing time away so that I can get started on the IVF but feel so nervous about it not working as we can only afford one go. Hey ho, not much that we can do about that!!

xx


----------



## jchic

Hi All, How are you today? Hope you had a great weekend! So AF arrived today full force, so I am calling in my day 1 right now. I am not upset about it though, because this cycle we will do IUI with injectables (which I think will be a wash because of our morph and endo issue) but then onto IVF! So after this upcoming cycle, we start the estradil, etc, then IVF in late May I think (which is when the next period will be done!). I cant wait!


----------



## smiledreamer

i lovely ladie im been lurking xx


----------



## haj624

MrsC8776 said:


> Haj here is what I had for questions. You will have to delete the answers though. I hope this helps. :flower: I can't wait to hear how it goes!
> 
> Questions for clinic
> 
> Who does TESE and when to contact? Call asap as it takes 6-8 weeks to get in for a consult. Go in as soon as hubby gets back from Afghanistan.
> 
> Price of TESE? $1,000  1,600
> 
> How many embryos are put back? 2
> 
> Do we need more testing? Yes repeat all testing since it has been a while
> 
> Difference between long and short protocol? Short means no Lupron and long means I will need it
> 
> Any idea of what our meds will be like? Not yet but BC most likely the rest depends on long or short protocol
> 
> How long will meds most likely take? A month to a month and a half
> 
> Where to get the meds? The clinic will find all meds for us and get the cheapest ones from online pharmacys
> 
> 3 day or 5 day transfer? Only 5 day transfers
> 
> Ideal weight for IVF? Not worried at all
> 
> Chances of OHSS? 2% with my age range (24)
> 
> Average scans per week/cycle? 2-3 a week
> 
> Views on bed rest after transfer? Discuss later
> 
> Are the stats on the SART website based on positive pregnancy tests only? Based on live births
> 
> Is there a class to show how to do injections? Yes two 2 hour classes to go over injections and other things to know
> 
> How will I communicate with you during this whole process? Same day phone calls
> 
> Will we be seeing the same FS every time? Yes although EC may not be the same FS because they rotate
> 
> What additional costs would / could be incurred? Just the TESE and sedation for TESE everything including meds is included in the $15,000
> 
> What happens to the costs if the cycle has to be abandoned? Meds will have to be redone
> 
> Cost of FET? $3,000

Thanks you soooo much!!! I am like beyond nervous like sick to my stomach nervouse about tomorrow. i just want all the results to come back good and for him to tell us we can start the ivf process.



sekky said:


> Hi ladies, hope we are all doing ok.
> Haj from your signature you've had clomid/ovidrel iui. On what day after your last clomid pill did you take the trigger shot? Am considering trying one more iui with clomid before ivf. Trying to plan towards it.

usually cd 12 which is 5 days after my last pill


----------



## haj624

Also ladies, I posted a new blog...check it out!!


----------



## jchic

Haj - gonna check out your blog now :) dont stress about today, it will go fine and you will have answers. If you feel confident with your doc, trust that the process will work :)


----------



## haj624

jchic said:


> Haj - gonna check out your blog now :) dont stress about today, it will go fine and you will have answers. If you feel confident with your doc, trust that the process will work :)

The appt is tomorrow...but im sure you have realized by now, that I am a worrier haha thats what i do. I have been really up until this morning when i finally realized tomorrow I'm going to get some answers...whether they are good or bad


----------



## jchic

LOL - it will work out and remember there is very little that a good RE cant work with these days! You will be fine, I cant wait for you to be all excited after your appt. xoxo


----------



## haj624

jchic said:


> LOL - it will work out and remember there is very little that a good RE cant work with these days! You will be fine, I cant wait for you to be all excited after your appt. xoxo

I hope so!! Thanks love!!:hugs:


----------



## sekky

Thanks ladies will update as soon as i take a decision


----------



## s08

Hi Ladies! I just caught up with all the postings. I love reading them because I feel like we are all in such similar boats...just waiting to get the ball rolling and hoping for a miracle in the meantime. 

Here's a question for you all. My DH and I (and a couple friends) are considering taking a last minute trip to Las Vegas this weekend. We never do anything spontaneous, but (1) its hubby's birthday, (2) I just had my birthday and we didn't really get to celebrate, (3) it would be kinda like a last hurrah before we start IVF next cycle, and (4) I just got a bonus at work. If we go, I'm thinking about imbibing in a few coctails (how could you not in vegas?!?). Problem: The trip will be during my TWW (5-6 days after ovulation). Now I have not really drunk alcohol in the past 21 TWW's, except maybe a rare glass of wine, and it didn't do me a bit of good. Does this sound super irresponsible of me? Thoughts?


----------



## jchic

I dont think that is a problem, in my opinion, until you are officially prego (tested with 2 lines), there isnt any harm in drinking wine!


----------



## Jenn76

daisy83 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Hope you don't mind if I sneak into this thread! I'm going for AMH level on Tuesday (27th) so hoping to start down-reg in May. They say the AMH level takes 4-6 weeks to come back so will have to be patient waiting on it! Have never done an IVF cycle before so feel a bit lost. Still in a hige dilemma about how many embryos to transfer. Doc highly recommends one but I know they are pressured to keep the rate of multiples low. Aaaaggh! What to do! Any advice???
> 
> Ali :)
> 
> PS That stupid ticker thing is wrong - Not day 6 of a 31 day cycle - frustratingly day 37 of a "31 day cycle"!!

Welcom Ali :wave: The more the merrier! You're not alone in the newbie to IVF department this will be a first for many of us. My clinic also tries to push for one transfer especially for anyone under 35. They only will do a max of two for anyone over 35. I'm pushing for two since I'm 36. I would love to have :twingirls: but I'd be happy with just having one. Here's a link I watched from another blog that gives some info about how many embryos. It's pretty informative but a bit outdated. 

https://www.regionalfertilityprogram.ca/intro.php 



MrsC8776 said:


> Well ladies hubby surprised me the other day when we were talking. With all his traveling he builds up flyer miles very quickly. I guess he has been saving them up because he used them all to get us tickets to Hawaii in September. We are in desperate need of a vacation so this will be very nice. I just keep thinking that I will either be a little bit pregnant or very sad that our IVF didn't take. Either way it will be a wonderful time to get away.

Wow Mrs C that is a great surprise! It will be a great way to celebrate your :bfp: and relax while the little bean is baking. 



jchic said:


> Hi All, How are you today? Hope you had a great weekend! So AF arrived today full force, so I am calling in my day 1 right now. I am not upset about it though, because this cycle we will do IUI with injectables (which I think will be a wash because of our morph and endo issue) but then onto IVF! So after this upcoming cycle, we start the estradil, etc, then IVF in late May I think (which is when the next period will be done!). I cant wait!

Congrats Jchic! Try and remain positive the IUI could lead to your :bfp: You sound like you have a great RE and I'm sure she wouldn't have you try it if she didn't feel there was a good chance for success.



haj624 said:


> Also ladies, I posted a new blog...check it out!!

Count me in, I enjoy stalking peoples blogs. Good luck with your appointment tomorrow.



s08 said:


> Hi Ladies! I just caught up with all the postings. I love reading them because I feel like we are all in such similar boats...just waiting to get the ball rolling and hoping for a miracle in the meantime.
> 
> Here's a question for you all. My DH and I (and a couple friends) are considering taking a last minute trip to Las Vegas this weekend. We never do anything spontaneous, but (1) its hubby's birthday, (2) I just had my birthday and we didn't really get to celebrate, (3) it would be kinda like a last hurrah before we start IVF next cycle, and (4) I just got a bonus at work. If we go, I'm thinking about imbibing in a few coctails (how could you not in vegas?!?). Problem: The trip will be during my TWW (5-6 days after ovulation). Now I have not really drunk alcohol in the past 21 TWW's, except maybe a rare glass of wine, and it didn't do me a bit of good. Does this sound super irresponsible of me? Thoughts?

Yeah Vegas Baby! I'm heading there this weekend too! As to the 2ww I don't think there is any evidence to support that drinking that early into a pregnancy can do any harm. I have passed on drinking for many events because of the 2ww and have come to the realization that I can't live like that. I couldn't even tell you the last time I had a drink, probably a couple years. Two years of not drinking while TTC hasn't resulted in a baby so I plan on kicking back in Vegas myself and having a good time. What happens in Vegas stays in Vegas, right?! However I'm not going to be on my 2ww, actually it will be my fertile time, fingers crossed that :sex: and Vegas = :baby: Hope you have a great weekend you deserve to have fun!


----------



## MrsC8776

Jchic I'm glad that you will be able to start your IUI soon. When do the meds start? I always did unmedicated IUI's so I'm not familiar with all the meds for IUI's. 

haj everything will go great tomorrow and fx you leave there feeling much relief. (auto correct put you as ham again :haha: I caught it just a second ago though)

smile I'm glad you are still hanging around. Any plans before you start IVF? 

s08 I think you should go and enjoy your weekend! Many of us have sat out of drinking of any kind during the 2ww and it never did any good. I believe you will be fine and if you do end up getting your BFP at the end of the wait everything will be fine with your little one. Nothing starts passing to the LO in the 2ww anyways. I agree with Jenn about everything she said. You deserve to have a good time so go and enjoy yourself! Who knows it could be your last vacation for a while. :)


----------



## asali

Hi Ladies,

Sorry been MIA!! Been a crazy few days!

Yayyy to all the newbies welcome!!

MrsC8776 - wow thats a great surprise!! hopefully you will also be celebrating your pregnancy in Hawaii!

AFM - when i done my HSG the results showed that everything was ok except for a possibly very small uterine polyp or synchiea?? My previous FS said that it was nothing to worry about, but the new FS has decided that it might be a good idea that before we go spend money on IVF and it fails, its better we have a diagonostic hysterscopy done to see what it is and if there is anything it can then be cleared up and have time to heal before our scheduled IVF in July. So I am off tomorrow to the FS's office ?to have a talk about what the procedure entails, date of procedure etc

Has anyone else gone through a hysteroscopy? what was your experience?


----------



## jchic

Hey ladies! Wait what is going on over here? We have Mrs. headed to Hawaii, Jenn and S08 headed to Vegas, I mean, I want a vacation too! I am jealous girls but super happy you get a break and get to relax a bit. Enjoy every single happy vacationed and tanned moment!

Haj, Blue, Daisy's - whats cookin?

AFM - CD2 today and go in for b/w and scan tomorrow. If all looks good, I can start my injections for my back to back IUI's! WOOHOO! Then onto IVF!


----------



## haj624

Hi ladies....well tonights the night. I have a 6:30 appt with the RE to discuss all of our blood work from the past month and hopefully at that point when can figure out when we're getting started on IVF. Does anyone know if thats the protocol. After you get your original testing for blood work back is the next step to start planning IVF? I'm so nervous!!


----------



## jchic

Hi Haj! usually they put you on meds 1/2 through your cycle, then the cycle after that you start the injections and stuff for IVF. Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## haj624

jchic said:


> Hi Haj! usually they put you on meds 1/2 through your cycle, then the cycle after that you start the injections and stuff for IVF. Where are you in your cycle?

I'm actually supposed to get my period tomorrow. So if we did it now they would put me on medicine half way throught this cycle and then the cycle for aprils period I woul start IVF...or would it not be until May's period?


----------



## MrsC8776

Good luck today haj and Daisy! I will update the front page after work today. :thumbup:


----------



## haj624

Thanks hun!! I'll messge you guys when i get home tonight!!


----------



## BlueStorm

Hey Girls!!

good luck Haj and Daisy today.

Jchic - Yay for CD 3 bw tomorrow!

I would def get :drunk: in Vegas! Think about how many girls are prego and don't even know it. Plus like the girls said nothing is passed along that early anyway and maybe relaxing will actually help!

AFM - I have been MIA for a few days. I am very stressed out at work and just in general. I think it has something to do with this time of year but I have been having a lot of anxiety\panic attacks again. Ughhh I hope it doesn't last. For some strange reason I felt better when I was cycling becasue it kept my mind off things. I think the waitimg for IVF is really starting to affect me. I need to find something to do with myself :dohh:


----------



## jchic

I think thats how it works, but I think every RE has different protcols. Fill us in tonight when you know! This is exciting :)


----------



## haj624

jchic said:


> I think thats how it works, but I think every RE has different protcols. Fill us in tonight when you know! This is exciting :)

im lacking the excitement right now and just being a nervous nelly...i dont know he did like genetic testing and what not but im not sure what he was looking for in all our bloodwork but I'm afraid somethng negative is going to come back. I KNOWWWW i need to be positive but i just feel like there has been so many things that go wrong i just want sometine to go right. i just wnat some answer and i wnat to know where we go from here. thennnn if he says we can start IVF ill be excited!!!


----------



## jchic

I totally understand. I was SO nervous when they did all our bloodwork. I thought something would be wrong with all that. I completely empathize with you. Few more hours, just hang on :)


----------



## jchic

BlueStorm said:


> Hey Girls!!
> 
> good luck Haj and Daisy today.
> 
> Jchic - Yay for CD 3 bw tomorrow!
> 
> I would def get :drunk: in Vegas! Think about how many girls are prego and don't even know it. Plus like the girls said nothing is passed along that early anyway and maybe relaxing will actually help!
> 
> AFM - I have been MIA for a few days. I am very stressed out at work and just in general. I think it has something to do with this time of year but I have been having a lot of anxiety\panic attacks again. Ughhh I hope it doesn't last. For some strange reason I felt better when I was cycling becasue it kept my mind off things. I think the waitimg for IVF is really starting to affect me. I need to find something to do with myself :dohh:

I am sorry you are stressed! :hugs: I think its the waiting that does us in. I feel like all we are ever doing is wait. Waiting for results, waiting for IVF, waiting to ovulate, waiting to take a test, waiting for AF, etc. It gets cumbersome. Definitely try to fill the time! If you REALLY want something to do, you can help me move this wknd, hahahaha


----------



## sekky

Mrs C :happydance: for a holiday. Hope you will have your BFP by then so you can have more fun.

Good luck Haj with your appointment and hope your results are all good and things go as planned.

AFM - am considering at home insemination while waiting for IVF I really need to obsess about something :wacko: so not sure if i will be doing clomid yet. talking to my FS about what he thinks because i can't afford another iui it cost a little over $2100 here. Also considering taking some supplements. maybe i can end up with a fairy tale BFP:shrug: who knows


----------



## sekky

Blue - Hope you get to relax soon and feel better


----------



## haj624

thanks ladies!! i promise to right as soon as i can get to my computer...which will probably be around 10pm :)


----------



## BlueStorm

jchic said:


> BlueStorm said:
> 
> 
> Hey Girls!!
> 
> good luck Haj and Daisy today.
> 
> Jchic - Yay for CD 3 bw tomorrow!
> 
> I would def get :drunk: in Vegas! Think about how many girls are prego and don't even know it. Plus like the girls said nothing is passed along that early anyway and maybe relaxing will actually help!
> 
> AFM - I have been MIA for a few days. I am very stressed out at work and just in general. I think it has something to do with this time of year but I have been having a lot of anxiety\panic attacks again. Ughhh I hope it doesn't last. For some strange reason I felt better when I was cycling becasue it kept my mind off things. I think the waitimg for IVF is really starting to affect me. I need to find something to do with myself :dohh:
> 
> I am sorry you are stressed! :hugs: I think its the waiting that does us in. I feel like all we are ever doing is wait. Waiting for results, waiting for IVF, waiting to ovulate, waiting to take a test, waiting for AF, etc. It gets cumbersome. Definitely try to fill the time! If you REALLY want something to do, you can help me move this wknd, hahahahaClick to expand...

Very funny jchic! Moving once was enough for me, not matter how poor we are next time we move I will be hiring movers



sekky said:


> Mrs C :happydance: for a holiday. Hope you will have your BFP by then so you can have more fun.
> 
> Good luck Haj with your appointment and hope your results are all good and things go as planned.
> 
> AFM - am considering at home insemination while waiting for IVF I really need to obsess about something :wacko: so not sure if i will be doing clomid yet. talking to my FS about what he thinks because i can't afford another iui it cost a little over $2100 here. Also considering taking some supplements. maybe i can end up with a fairy tale BFP:shrug: who knows

That would be worth a try. I know how you feel about having something to obsess about! :wacko:


----------



## daisy83

Hi everyone,

Well that was it - the first step out of the way! Got our blood taken, height, weight, BP etc. Says they will write to us with the results (takes 6 weeks!!!) and then send a prescription for the nasal spray if AMH normal. If too high or too low we go on a shorter protocol so no spray! So confusing!

Maybe I need to take a leaf out of all your books - Hawaii and Las Vegas sound rather nice but a bit far! We are having a little heat wave in Scotland, actualy had a dress on today which in March is very extraordinary! 

Jenn76 - thanks for that link, will have a look at it right now! I'm 29 so would have a good(ish) chance of BFP with one blastocyst transfer. But I'm leaning towards two! 

Bluestorm and MrsC - thanks very much for your good wishes today, wish I could fast forward 6 weeks but will try to be patient. 

AF still not arrived (cd39), bought 4 HPTs today but too afraid too use them, I've gone from testing all the time (at the start of the TTC journey) to being a bit phobic! Hate seeing BFN all the time. 

Sekky - can't believe IUI is $2100! It's about £300 or so in UK. 

:dust: to all

Ali x :flower:


----------



## BlueStorm

daisy83 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Well that was it - the first step out of the way! Got our blood taken, height, weight, BP etc. Says they will write to us with the results (takes 6 weeks!!!) and then send a prescription for the nasal spray if AMH normal. If too high or too low we go on a shorter protocol so no spray! So confusing!
> 
> Maybe I need to take a leaf out of all your books - Hawaii and Las Vegas sound rather nice but a bit far! We are having a little heat wave in Scotland, actualy had a dress on today which in March is very extraordinary!
> 
> Jenn76 - thanks for that link, will have a look at it right now! I'm 29 so would have a good(ish) chance of BFP with one blastocyst transfer. But I'm leaning towards two!
> 
> Bluestorm and MrsC - thanks very much for your good wishes today, wish I could fast forward 6 weeks but will try to be patient.
> 
> AF still not arrived (cd39), bought 4 HPTs today but too afraid too use them, I've gone from testing all the time (at the start of the TTC journey) to being a bit phobic! Hate seeing BFN all the time.
> 
> Sekky - can't believe IUI is $2100! It's about £300 or so in UK.
> 
> :dust: to all
> 
> Ali x :flower:

Glad you got that out of the way. Ughh more waiting, but I hope it goes by fast for you.

This is all very confusing sometimes. I give up on trying to understand it all I decided I"m just going to go with the flow (somewhat) and do what they tell me. I know what you mean about the BFN's I have grown fearful of POAS lately too, It's just way to devestating.


----------



## daisy83

BlueStorm said:


> Glad you got that out of the way. Ughh more waiting, but I hope it goes by fast for you.
> 
> This is all very confusing sometimes. I give up on trying to understand it all I decided I"m just going to go with the flow (somewhat) and do what they tell me. I know what you mean about the BFN's I have grown fearful of POAS lately too, It's just way to devestating.

I know it's just wait wait wait! Have so far not touched the HPTs, just working myself up for nothing. After > 2 years TTC chances are - it's a BFN. So for now, will refrain from POAS!! I must be strong!!

Ali :flower:


----------



## daisy83

Jenn76 - I just did the information programme on the link you suggested. It was really good, the only problem was... I did the little survey at the end, expecting a magic answer and my results came up "Unsure. You have valid reason to choose either one or two embryos". Aaaaggh! Back to square one :wacko:


----------



## Jenn76

BlueStorm said:


> Hey Girls!!
> 
> good luck Haj and Daisy today.
> 
> Jchic - Yay for CD 3 bw tomorrow!
> 
> I would def get :drunk: in Vegas! Think about how many girls are prego and don't even know it. Plus like the girls said nothing is passed along that early anyway and maybe relaxing will actually help!
> 
> AFM - I have been MIA for a few days. I am very stressed out at work and just in general. I think it has something to do with this time of year but I have been having a lot of anxiety\panic attacks again. Ughhh I hope it doesn't last. For some strange reason I felt better when I was cycling becasue it kept my mind off things. I think the waitimg for IVF is really starting to affect me. I need to find something to do with myself :dohh:

Blue sorry to hear about your stress, I can relate..... Hope things look up soon.



daisy83 said:


> Jenn76 - I just did the information programme on the link you suggested. It was really good, the only problem was... I did the little survey at the end, expecting a magic answer and my results came up "Unsure. You have valid reason to choose either one or two embryos". Aaaaggh! Back to square one :wacko:

Oh my LOL! Mine came back as two but I was always leaning that way so it was what I expected. My main concern is from reading other groups I see some that transfer three or four and get :bfn: I know all situations are different but that has to be sooo disappointing. I guess it all comes down to what you feel comfortable with.


----------



## daisy83

Jenn76 - Yeah think I'll just wait and see what happens, how many blastocysts we have and if we have any for freezing. For once I'll just "wait and see". My best friend is expecting twins :oneofeach: (Clomid) so I have her to keep me amused just now. I get a minute by minute account of the pregnancy :laugh2: 

Ali :flower:


----------



## hopefulmama11

I'm hopeful to start ivf in July. I work in a school so have the whole of July to just concentrate on that which would be awesome.


----------



## haj624

Hi ladies I'm back from the doctors with mixed emotions right now. First here are the questions I asked with some answers:

How many embryos are put back? 2

Do we need more testing? Just a special U/S

Will we be doing long short protocol? Long

Any idea of what our meds will be like? Starting with Birthcontrol

How long will meds most likely take? to a month and a half

3 day or 5 day transfer? 5 day transfers

Ideal weight for IVF? wants me to lose some weight bc of the PCOS

Average scans per week/cycle? 2-3 a week

Views on bed rest after transfer? Discuss later


Is there a class to show how to do injections? Yes 

Will we have to do ICSI? Yes

So that all being said my bloodwork is what gives me the mixed feelings. He said I am in fact not ovulating. He also said I have MTHFR. He is putting my on 5mg of folic acid a day for it. So just like anyone of us would do I came home and googled it. Of course recurrent miscarriages and more likely chances of deformities like down syndrome. The doctor hadn't said that to me. So of course now I'm completely freaking out. The doctor had said wheen we were leaving that he is completely confident we will get pregnant but now im worried about actually carrying the baby and any chromosonal deformities that I might pass on. I was feeling really good when I left the doctors until I got home and looked this up. Anyone know anyone or anything about MTHFR??

So we decided we are going to start IVF in either May or June. I need to call them when I get my period.


----------



## MrsC8776

Hi ladies sorry it's so late in the evening. I got home from work and was beat. This is going to be a long one but I'm hoping I got everyone covered. 



asali said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Sorry been MIA!! Been a crazy few days!
> 
> Yayyy to all the newbies welcome!!
> 
> MrsC8776 - wow thats a great surprise!! hopefully you will also be celebrating your pregnancy in Hawaii!
> 
> AFM - when i done my HSG the results showed that everything was ok except for a possibly very small uterine polyp or synchiea?? My previous FS said that it was nothing to worry about, but the new FS has decided that it might be a good idea that before we go spend money on IVF and it fails, its better we have a diagonostic hysterscopy done to see what it is and if there is anything it can then be cleared up and have time to heal before our scheduled IVF in July. So I am off tomorrow to the FS's office ?to have a talk about what the procedure entails, date of procedure etc
> 
> Has anyone else gone through a hysteroscopy? what was your experience?

I hope the FS is able to help you sort things out tomorrow. I think I would just do what is safest for you and your soon to be LO. If it means pushing IVF back a month to make sure you are healthy then I would do it. Although if it is no big deal and nothing will happen I would just go on with the plans from the beginning. I know nothing about a uterine polyp or synchiea so I'm sorry. Please let us know how things go tomorrow. 



jchic said:


> Hey ladies! Wait what is going on over here? We have Mrs. headed to Hawaii, Jenn and S08 headed to Vegas, I mean, I want a vacation too! I am jealous girls but super happy you get a break and get to relax a bit. Enjoy every single happy vacationed and tanned moment!
> 
> Haj, Blue, Daisy's - whats cookin?
> 
> AFM - CD2 today and go in for b/w and scan tomorrow. If all looks good, I can start my injections for my back to back IUI's! WOOHOO! Then onto IVF!

jchic there does seem to be many talks of vacations! I think it's a good idea to take at least a little one either before or after IVF just to kind of relax. Is there anyway you could plan a mini vacation? Good luck tomorrow. I hope everything looks good so that you can get started towards your BFP! 



BlueStorm said:


> Hey Girls!!
> 
> good luck Haj and Daisy today.
> 
> Jchic - Yay for CD 3 bw tomorrow!
> 
> I would def get :drunk: in Vegas! Think about how many girls are prego and don't even know it. Plus like the girls said nothing is passed along that early anyway and maybe relaxing will actually help!
> 
> AFM - I have been MIA for a few days. I am very stressed out at work and just in general. I think it has something to do with this time of year but I have been having a lot of anxiety\panic attacks again. Ughhh I hope it doesn't last. For some strange reason I felt better when I was cycling becasue it kept my mind off things. I think the waitimg for IVF is really starting to affect me. I need to find something to do with myself :dohh:

Blue I hope you feel better soon. The waiting drives me crazy also. 



sekky said:


> Mrs C :happydance: for a holiday. Hope you will have your BFP by then so you can have more fun.
> 
> Good luck Haj with your appointment and hope your results are all good and things go as planned.
> 
> AFM - am considering at home insemination while waiting for IVF I really need to obsess about something :wacko: so not sure if i will be doing clomid yet. talking to my FS about what he thinks because i can't afford another iui it cost a little over $2100 here. Also considering taking some supplements. maybe i can end up with a fairy tale BFP:shrug: who knows

Doing at home insem couldn't hurt anything and it's worth a shot. IUI's are expensive where you are! Here they were a couple hundred but that was unmedicated also. So :shrug: I would look into it. 



daisy83 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Well that was it - the first step out of the way! Got our blood taken, height, weight, BP etc. Says they will write to us with the results (takes 6 weeks!!!) and then send a prescription for the nasal spray if AMH normal. If too high or too low we go on a shorter protocol so no spray! So confusing!
> 
> Maybe I need to take a leaf out of all your books - Hawaii and Las Vegas sound rather nice but a bit far! We are having a little heat wave in Scotland, actualy had a dress on today which in March is very extraordinary!
> 
> Jenn76 - thanks for that link, will have a look at it right now! I'm 29 so would have a good(ish) chance of BFP with one blastocyst transfer. But I'm leaning towards two!
> 
> Bluestorm and MrsC - thanks very much for your good wishes today, wish I could fast forward 6 weeks but will try to be patient.
> 
> AF still not arrived (cd39), bought 4 HPTs today but too afraid too use them, I've gone from testing all the time (at the start of the TTC journey) to being a bit phobic! Hate seeing BFN all the time.
> 
> Sekky - can't believe IUI is $2100! It's about £300 or so in UK.
> 
> :dust: to all
> 
> Ali x :flower:

6 weeks is a long time but it will go by very quickly. Are you doing anything in the meantime to help the weeks pass? If you decide to test when will you test? I was always afraid to test as well but then again I always prepared myself for a BFN. Positive thoughts coming your way and hoping you get a BFP when/if you test! 



hopefulmama11 said:


> I'm hopeful to start ivf in July. I work in a school so have the whole of July to just concentrate on that which would be awesome.

Welcome hopeful :hi: There are a few of us starting in July as well. Is that when you plan to start meds or egg collection? 



haj624 said:


> Hi ladies I'm back from the doctors with mixed emotions right now. First here are the questions I asked with some answers:
> 
> How many embryos are put back? 2
> 
> Do we need more testing? Just a special U/S
> 
> Will we be doing long short protocol? Long
> 
> Any idea of what our meds will be like? Starting with Birthcontrol
> 
> How long will meds most likely take? to a month and a half
> 
> 3 day or 5 day transfer? 5 day transfers
> 
> Ideal weight for IVF? wants me to lose some weight bc of the PCOS
> 
> Average scans per week/cycle? 2-3 a week
> 
> Views on bed rest after transfer? Discuss later
> 
> 
> Is there a class to show how to do injections? Yes
> 
> Will we have to do ICSI? Yes
> 
> So that all being said my bloodwork is what gives me the mixed feelings. He said I am in fact not ovulating. He also said I have MTHFR. He is putting my on 5mg of folic acid a day for it. So just like anyone of us would do I came home and googled it. Of course recurrent miscarriages and more likely chances of deformities like down syndrome. The doctor hadn't said that to me. So of course now I'm completely freaking out. The doctor had said wheen we were leaving that he is completely confident we will get pregnant but now im worried about actually carrying the baby and any chromosonal deformities that I might pass on. I was feeling really good when I left the doctors until I got home and looked this up. Anyone know anyone or anything about MTHFR??
> 
> So we decided we are going to start IVF in either May or June. I need to call them when I get my period.

haj I don't know anything about MTHFR (although it sounds like ... oh never mind :haha:) I did see another girl on a thread who has this. As soon as I'm done here I will go try to see if I can find who it was. I'm sure everything will be ok. Please don't stress. If the FS says you will do good with everything trust him. We have to trust these people... they hold our future of a LO in their hands. :hugs: I always curse google because it gives me all the bad info about anything and everything. Never the good info! 

AFM~ I'm expecting AF tomorrow and I can tell she's coming. For one hubby isn't home (23 days left :happydance:) so theres no way for her to be late and for two I always get really really tired before she shows. I start acupuncture tomorrow as well so that should be interesting. I'm a little nervous but also excited to be doing something. Thats about it for me. Off to do some searching about MTHFR! I'll report back shortly.


----------



## MrsC8776

Ok haj I found her. Were you in this thread https://www.babyandbump.com/assiste...ond-updates-1st-page-11-bfps-2-twins-238.html ? Sunshine1217 is the one who was talking about having it. No one knew much about it either but maybe you could ask her and see what info she has on it. I hope you find out some better info.


----------



## daisy83

Hi Haj - I've never heard of MTHFR before, but with the miracle of google I looked it up. The thing I read said that pregnant women with it should be on a high dose of folic acid and B9. Afraid I can't offer anymore about it, my google knowledge is all I have. Hope you find your answers in that thread MrsC found. And IVF in May/June - same as me, I'm aiming for May.:happydance:

MrsC - I caved. Did a test this am and surprise surprise... :bfn:! Knew it, shouldn't have tested but I dreamt I had a BFP so thought I'd better test. I'm 16dpo today so reckon I'd know about it by now if I was. No signs that AF is on her way so will just sit in my misery until she shows!!! Mum and I are going to London next month for a few days shopping/ see a westend show so looking forward to that should be a distraction.

Ali :flower:


----------



## MrsC8776

Sorry about the BFN Daisy :hugs: You will get that BFP with IVF if you don't get a little miracle before then.


----------



## MrsC8776

Hey ladies, 

Quick question for you all. I'm looking through all my paperwork (again) and they have marked me down for needing a SIS (sonohysterogram) but I have already had an HSG. That was back in December or January. Has anyone had to do both or does your clinic just require one of the tests. Nothing was found at the HSG so I'm not sure why the SIS would be needed. Any thoughts?


----------



## s08

MrsC8776 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Quick question for you all. I'm looking through all my paperwork (again) and they have marked me down for needing a SIS (sonohysterogram) but I have already had an HSG. That was back in December or January. Has anyone had to do both or does your clinic just require one of the tests. Nothing was found at the HSG so I'm not sure why the SIS would be needed. Any thoughts?

My paperwork says I need this too. But when I sat down with my nurse, she said it is unlikely I will since I've had the HSG and it didn't show anything abnormal. I suspect this is the case for you too, but maybe each clinic is different.


----------



## s08

haj624 said:


> So that all being said my bloodwork is what gives me the mixed feelings. He said I am in fact not ovulating.  He also said I have MTHFR. He is putting my on 5mg of folic acid a day for it. So just like anyone of us would do I came home and googled it. Of course recurrent miscarriages and more likely chances of deformities like down syndrome. The doctor hadn't said that to me. So of course now I'm completely freaking out. The doctor had said wheen we were leaving that he is completely confident we will get pregnant but now im worried about actually carrying the baby and any chromosonal deformities that I might pass on. I was feeling really good when I left the doctors until I got home and looked this up. Anyone know anyone or anything about MTHFR??
> 
> So we decided we are going to start IVF in either May or June. I need to call them when I get my period.

Sorry to hear this. Did he say your not ovulating is connected to the MTHFR? Or is that something different? Just curious.


----------



## sekky

daisy83 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Well that was it - the first step out of the way! Got our blood taken, height, weight, BP etc. Says they will write to us with the results (takes 6 weeks!!!) and then send a prescription for the nasal spray if AMH normal. If too high or too low we go on a shorter protocol so no spray! So confusing!
> 
> Maybe I need to take a leaf out of all your books - Hawaii and Las Vegas sound rather nice but a bit far! We are having a little heat wave in Scotland, actualy had a dress on today which in March is very extraordinary!
> 
> Jenn76 - thanks for that link, will have a look at it right now! I'm 29 so would have a good(ish) chance of BFP with one blastocyst transfer. But I'm leaning towards two!
> 
> Bluestorm and MrsC - thanks very much for your good wishes today, wish I could fast forward 6 weeks but will try to be patient.
> 
> AF still not arrived (cd39), bought 4 HPTs today but too afraid too use them, I've gone from testing all the time (at the start of the TTC journey) to being a bit phobic! Hate seeing BFN all the time.
> 
> Sekky - can't believe IUI is $2100! It's about £300 or so in UK.
> 
> :dust: to all
> 
> Ali x :flower:


Yeah it does cost as much. Though depending on the clinic and location too the cheapest will still be over a $1200


----------



## daisy83

MrsC8776 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Quick question for you all. I'm looking through all my paperwork (again) and they have marked me down for needing a SIS (sonohysterogram) but I have already had an HSG. That was back in December or January. Has anyone had to do both or does your clinic just require one of the tests. Nothing was found at the HSG so I'm not sure why the SIS would be needed. Any thoughts?

I had an HSG test last year which was all normal but they've not mentioned to me that I need a sonohysterogram. Think I get one after all the down -regging but not before. 

Ali :flower:


----------



## MrsC8776

Thanks s08 and Ali :flower: I didn't even think to ask about this when we had our first meeting. I'm waiting on a call from them today so I will ask about it. The HSG wasn't horrible for me but I just don't see the need to have to go through anything like that again. If its needed then I will do it though.


----------



## daisy83

My HSG was horrible! It wasn't so much the pain, that wasn't so bad. But I nearly passed out on the table (SO embarassing!), right after I'd declared "don't worry I've never fainted before so I'll be fine!". Then took a major bout of the shakes, oh dear oh dear. So IVF will be interesting! Let us know what they said about sonohysterogram, I sometimes think they just like torturing us!! :laugh2:

Ali :flower:


----------



## Jenn76

Haj, sorry to hear about your test results. I don't know anything about it either but I like others googled it as well. It sounds like your doctor has put you on the right path and you should be able to have a healthy pregnancy.

Mrs C I had the sonohysterogram done and was told that I would only need the HSG if there was anything abnormal. I can't see why you would need to do it if your HSG results are within 2 years. I think the discomfort level is about the same for either. I found it quite painful but short lived. I have to say that men have it easy in the process. 

Hope all is well with everyone! AFM I'm just counting down the days till my vacay, 4 more sleeps. :dance:


----------



## MrsC8776

Ali and Jenn sorry to hear your HSG's were so horrible! I scared the crap out of myself because I went to the wonderful google before my appointment and only saw horrible things. I was on the verge of tears once I hit that table. I was more scared than anything. It really wasn't bad though. No pain no nothing so that was a blessing. 

Jenn~ Yay for Vegas!! :happydance: That should be tons of fun. You'll have to let us know how it goes. 

So today was my first acupuncture appointment. I must say, it was wonderful! I was a little nervous but the went away very quickly. I was shocked that I couldn't even feel the needles going in. I will be going back once a week for the next month to see how things go. Now if only the people outside the door would be quiet while I'm in there. I might have to see if there is a time of day that the place is a little more quiet. 

I hope you all are having a great week. It's almost Friday! :thumbup:


----------



## asali

Hi Ladies,

Hope everyone is doing great.

Jenn i hope you have fun in Vegas!! :wine: :winkwink: 

So went to the FS and talked through why i need it and what will happen during the hysteroscopy. FS explained that with the hysteroscopy they will be able to have a closer and better look at the uterus and correct any issues as they go along. The procedure can take upto 15 -30mins depending on what they find. Sooo with that said we scheduled in a date and it looks like I go in this Sat at 09:00am!! yikes! They did say I shld be home by 11am. So fingers crossed they dont find anything major going on in there and be able to create a healthy environment for my future :baby::baby: 's

Will keep you all posted.


----------



## haj624

Ladies, thank you so much for you kind words. Hopefully this is something dh and I will be able to overcome and still have a happy and healthy baby in the end.
Mrs. C-thank you for finding that woman for me. I messaged her so hopefully I will hear back soon.

So8-No, my ovulation has nothing to do with the MTHFR. It's because of my PCOS.

AFM: I got AF in full force yesterday so I had to call the RE and I scheduled an u/s and bloodwork for bright and early tomorrow morning. I also spoke to the woman that deals with all their payments there and she told me our insurance cover 3 IVF's in your lifetime and they cover 75% of it. So what we would owe would be about $2000, not including meds. But looking at all of your ladies, who are paying completely out of pocket, that is nothing. She also said we need everything approved my insurance so she sent in the paperwork yesterday and said it takes about 2 days to hear back. So I am hoping by Monday that we have our answers back about that and about whether or not we wil start meds this cycle of next cycle.


----------



## s08

MrsC8776 said:


> Ali and Jenn sorry to hear your HSG's were so horrible! I scared the crap out of myself because I went to the wonderful google before my appointment and only saw horrible things. I was on the verge of tears once I hit that table. I was more scared than anything. It really wasn't bad though. No pain no nothing so that was a blessing.
> 
> Jenn~ Yay for Vegas!! :happydance: That should be tons of fun. You'll have to let us know how it goes.
> 
> So today was my first acupuncture appointment. I must say, it was wonderful! I was a little nervous but the went away very quickly. I was shocked that I couldn't even feel the needles going in. I will be going back once a week for the next month to see how things go. Now if only the people outside the door would be quiet while I'm in there. I might have to see if there is a time of day that the place is a little more quiet.
> 
> I hope you all are having a great week. It's almost Friday! :thumbup:

Glad to hear you enjoyed your first acupuncture appt. I'm liking mine too. And I like my acupuncturist because she explains things about eastern medicine so that I understand in more scientific/western medicine ways...not sure if that makes any sense. She's big on everything in moderation...which I love. This is random, but your comment about the noise outside totally reminds me of the Sex and the City episode where Charlotte is in acupuncture for fertility and can't focus because of the street noise. Am I the only one that remembers that? Miss that show!


----------



## Jenn76

haj624 said:


> Ladies, thank you so much for you kind words. Hopefully this is something dh and I will be able to overcome and still have a happy and healthy baby in the end.
> Mrs. C-thank you for finding that woman for me. I messaged her so hopefully I will hear back soon.
> 
> So8-No, my ovulation has nothing to do with the MTHFR. It's because of my PCOS.
> 
> AFM: I got AF in full force yesterday so I had to call the RE and I scheduled an u/s and bloodwork for bright and early tomorrow morning. I also spoke to the woman that deals with all their payments there and she told me our insurance cover 3 IVF's in your lifetime and they cover 75% of it. So what we would owe would be about $2000, not including meds. But looking at all of your ladies, who are paying completely out of pocket, that is nothing. She also said we need everything approved my insurance so she sent in the paperwork yesterday and said it takes about 2 days to hear back. So I am hoping by Monday that we have our answers back about that and about whether or not we wil start meds this cycle of next cycle.

Wow Haj that's good news about the insurance covering so much. We've saved enough for two rounds and I really hope we have success with that otherwise I will be racking up my line of credit and credit cards. LOL! Here's hoping you can start soon. FX!


----------



## MrsC8776

asali said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Hope everyone is doing great.
> 
> Jenn i hope you have fun in Vegas!! :wine: :winkwink:
> 
> So went to the FS and talked through why i need it and what will happen during the hysteroscopy. FS explained that with the hysteroscopy they will be able to have a closer and better look at the uterus and correct any issues as they go along. The procedure can take upto 15 -30mins depending on what they find. Sooo with that said we scheduled in a date and it looks like I go in this Sat at 09:00am!! yikes! They did say I shld be home by 11am. So fingers crossed they dont find anything major going on in there and be able to create a healthy environment for my future :baby::baby: 's
> 
> Will keep you all posted.

I'm glad they were able to fit you in so quickly! That is very soon which will give your body a chance to recover for IVF. I hope everything goes well on Saturday. Please let us know how things go. :thumbup:



haj624 said:


> Ladies, thank you so much for you kind words. Hopefully this is something dh and I will be able to overcome and still have a happy and healthy baby in the end.
> Mrs. C-thank you for finding that woman for me. I messaged her so hopefully I will hear back soon.
> 
> So8-No, my ovulation has nothing to do with the MTHFR. It's because of my PCOS.
> 
> AFM: I got AF in full force yesterday so I had to call the RE and I scheduled an u/s and bloodwork for bright and early tomorrow morning. I also spoke to the woman that deals with all their payments there and she told me our insurance cover 3 IVF's in your lifetime and they cover 75% of it. So what we would owe would be about $2000, not including meds. But looking at all of your ladies, who are paying completely out of pocket, that is nothing. She also said we need everything approved my insurance so she sent in the paperwork yesterday and said it takes about 2 days to hear back. So I am hoping by Monday that we have our answers back about that and about whether or not we wil start meds this cycle of next cycle.

haj you are very welcome. I hope she can help you with the way you are feeling about what is going on. I just remembered her saying something about it. I'm sure there are others but she's the only one I have seen mention it. 

Thats great that your insurances covers a big chunk of the IVF. I would do anything to find insurance that covers some of it. I also wanted to thank you for seeing that it's hard to come up with every penny for IVF (I hope that comes out right when reading). :hugs: It honestly scares the hell out of me to put down that amount of money for something that is not guaranteed to work. Thats my biggest fear. We have one shot at this and I don't know what will happen if it doesn't work. 



s08 said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Ali and Jenn sorry to hear your HSG's were so horrible! I scared the crap out of myself because I went to the wonderful google before my appointment and only saw horrible things. I was on the verge of tears once I hit that table. I was more scared than anything. It really wasn't bad though. No pain no nothing so that was a blessing.
> 
> Jenn~ Yay for Vegas!! :happydance: That should be tons of fun. You'll have to let us know how it goes.
> 
> So today was my first acupuncture appointment. I must say, it was wonderful! I was a little nervous but the went away very quickly. I was shocked that I couldn't even feel the needles going in. I will be going back once a week for the next month to see how things go. Now if only the people outside the door would be quiet while I'm in there. I might have to see if there is a time of day that the place is a little more quiet.
> 
> I hope you all are having a great week. It's almost Friday! :thumbup:
> 
> Glad to hear you enjoyed your first acupuncture appt. I'm liking mine too. And I like my acupuncturist because she explains things about eastern medicine so that I understand in more scientific/western medicine ways...not sure if that makes any sense. She's big on everything in moderation...which I love. This is random, but your comment about the noise outside totally reminds me of the Sex and the City episode where Charlotte is in acupuncture for fertility and can't focus because of the street noise. Am I the only one that remembers that? Miss that show!Click to expand...

I don't think I have seen that episode. I might have to try and find it. It just amazed me how loud everyone was! All I could think about was "ok seriously do you have to talk so loud and right outside the room I'm in." She does share an office with other types of specialists so I'm sure she didn't have much control over it. I'm glad you are liking it as well. Now just to see if it all works. 

So I feel like my body is punishing me for not using OPK's this month. I was expecting AF yesterday and she still hasn't shown... I don't know what to think. I'm usually right on time every month with a 26 day cycle. Maybe now that I say something she will show. :shrug: I was hoping to go in for testing tomorrow but now it looks like I will have to wait until next cycle since they are closed on the weekends. :nope:


----------



## haj624

Good morning ladies!!! I'm in a super good mood this morning. I just got back from the RE and had my blood work and ultra sound done. I asked them all my questions about the MTHFR and about how that would effect me and effect a baby and she answered all of them and she explained to me the only real risk is the miscarriage and thats why they put me on the extra folic acid to prevent that. So they did the sono this morning and i have a cyst on my right ovary and they just need that to go away but they are hoping the birth control they put me on will do the trick. so after all was said and done i went into the office and and they handed me a huge folder full of infor and things i need to do and told me everything else looked good, so i can officially start my IVF process today!!!! :) so i start my first medicine today...the birth control...and now we're on our way!!!. I just got into work and the woman said heather you're like glowing. John and I couldnt stop grinning the whole car ride. I'm just so excited to have everything planned out and officially start!!

Mrs. C- I honestly do feel for all of you that have no coverage for it at all. I know we have a total of 3 in our lifetime and that makes me stress. I give you all a lot of credit for being able to deal with that stress on top of everything else.


----------



## haj624

alsoooo im not getting any email notification anymore for any of my bnb forums...anyone know why? I was wondering if i accidently unsubscribed but where would i subscribe again then. help!!! lol


----------



## MrsC8776

haj that is wonderful news!! :happydance: I can't wait to go update the first page for you. I'm glad they gave you some answers and that you are feeling so much better about things. With starting the BCP today when will that put you for ER and transfer? 

As for the email notifications maybe try unsubscribing and the subscribing again? Do you know how to do that? It will allow you to get the emails again that way.


----------



## MrsC8776

jchic how did your appointment go the other day?


----------



## haj624

MrsC8776 said:


> haj that is wonderful news!! :happydance: I can't wait to go update the first page for you. I'm glad they gave you some answers and that you are feeling so much better about things. With starting the BCP today when will that put you for ER and transfer?
> 
> As for the email notifications maybe try unsubscribing and the subscribing again? Do you know how to do that? It will allow you to get the emails again that way.

They said about 8 weeks so I'm looking at like the last week in May. I guess I'll get exact days and all that fun stuff as time get closer. I also have to make sure this cyst goes away.

i know i can unsubscribe in my email but i dont remember how to subscribe again


----------



## BlueStorm

Haj that is awesome news :happydance: I am so excited you are on your way!

Sorry I have been a little MIA but I have my in laws coming for a visit and have been going crazy getting ready and we had a marine from my home town killed in action this week so it's been a tough one.

On another note I have some news. I was asked to be on a talk show called The Revolution on ABC. The are having a segment on TTC and infertility. The tape date is 4/10 but not sure of the air date yet. I will let you all know when I find out. I am sooo nervous but excited to do it. 

Hope you all have a great weekend!!


----------



## haj624

ok ladies i need someone to smack me or something before i ruin my good mood. i had said to you guys the other day that the receptionist at the RE said we had to get approval from the insurance and my mom told me thats totally normal. well being the anal person i am i called up the insurance company and asked them if there were any pre-reqs to IVF and they were like yes, you have to do 6 IUI's. we only did 2. but the RE said the if he did iuis he would try clomid but i cant do anymore bc ive already done 5 cycles of it and he wouldnt do injectibles because with the pcos i would over produce eggs. so now im super nervous that im all hyped up now and the insurance is going to deny it. But im trying to reach for things and im thinking but if they thought it would get denied, why bother starting me on medicine. if you werent sure wouldnt you wait??


----------



## Lucie73821

Hi ladies... sorry I've been MIA, but not really been in the best place emotionally. 

This morning I started second guesing (for the millionth time) our decision to stay with our RE. Now I really like our RE. I like how I see him at every appointment. I like how he's very frank with us, but not in a rude or mean way. I love the nurses there. When I mentioned this to dh he had an interesting point. We're stuck in a catch 22 at the moment. If we stay with our Dr. and get another BFN, we will wish we went to the other guy. If we switch to the other guy and get a BFN, we will wish we'd stayed with our Dr. 

Then I got to thinking how our Dr. said there was no real problem with our first round that led to the BFN. So, I'm questioning if it is even worth getting a second opinion at this point. 

I'm curious to hear what your opinions are. Should we spend the money ($300 or so ) for the second opinion, or stay with our current RE who we really like? The reason we were considering the other guy was two friends at work were patients at our RE, didn't get pregnant, and went to the other Dr. One got pregnant naturally, the other through iui.


----------



## MrsC8776

BlueStorm said:


> Haj that is awesome news :happydance: I am so excited you are on your way!
> 
> Sorry I have been a little MIA but I have my in laws coming for a visit and have been going crazy getting ready and we had a marine from my home town killed in action this week so it's been a tough one.
> 
> On another note I have some news. I was asked to be on a talk show called The Revolution on ABC. The are having a segment on TTC and infertility. The tape date is 4/10 but not sure of the air date yet. I will let you all know when I find out. I am sooo nervous but excited to do it.
> 
> Hope you all have a great weekend!!

:hugs: Sorry to hear about what has happened in your home town. 

The show sounds like it will be interesting. Please keep us updated on that. I'm not sure if I have heard of that one but I will definitely watch it. 



haj624 said:


> ok ladies i need someone to smack me or something before i ruin my good mood. i had said to you guys the other day that the receptionist at the RE said we had to get approval from the insurance and my mom told me thats totally normal. well being the anal person i am i called up the insurance company and asked them if there were any pre-reqs to IVF and they were like yes, you have to do 6 IUI's. we only did 2. but the RE said the if he did iuis he would try clomid but i cant do anymore bc ive already done 5 cycles of it and he wouldnt do injectibles because with the pcos i would over produce eggs. so now im super nervous that im all hyped up now and the insurance is going to deny it. But im trying to reach for things and im thinking but if they thought it would get denied, why bother starting me on medicine. if you werent sure wouldnt you wait??

Haj I'm sure everything will be ok! If the RE said you couldn't do any more IUI's then thats ok. Maybe they will attach something to the insurance claim saying you need IVF and 6 IUI's wasn't an option. It will all work out for you. I would still continue with your meds especially since they are BCP's and not the major expensive ones yet. I will cross my fingers for you that everything works out. Try not to stress about it though. Your RE has a plan. :thumbup:

As for the subscription if you go up to the top of the thread and click on "thread tools" it should be in there to subscribe again. Even posting again would probably add it back to your subscribed list. Let me know if that works.


----------



## MrsC8776

Lucie73821 said:


> Hi ladies... sorry I've been MIA, but not really been in the best place emotionally.
> 
> This morning I started second guesing (for the millionth time) our decision to stay with our RE. Now I really like our RE. I like how I see him at every appointment. I like how he's very frank with us, but not in a rude or mean way. I love the nurses there. When I mentioned this to dh he had an interesting point. We're stuck in a catch 22 at the moment. If we stay with our Dr. and get another BFN, we will wish we went to the other guy. If we switch to the other guy and get a BFN, we will wish we'd stayed with our Dr.
> 
> Then I got to thinking how our Dr. said there was no real problem with our first round that led to the BFN. So, I'm questioning if it is even worth getting a second opinion at this point.
> 
> I'm curious to hear what your opinions are. Should we spend the money ($300 or so ) for the second opinion, or stay with our current RE who we really like? The reason we were considering the other guy was two friends at work were patients at our RE, didn't get pregnant, and went to the other Dr. One got pregnant naturally, the other through iui.

Lucie I'm sorry you have been feeling so down. :hugs: It's got to be a hard situation you are going through. I completely see why you are stuck in the decision you are in. I guess a few things I would look at is who has better stats? Who has more good things said about them? I know you like the place you are at but you might like the new place also. Maybe even better. You need someone who is going to fight for you and be there making sure you get your BFP this next time. Does your insurance cover consults? Thats the only thing ours covers so I thought I would ask. If they do I would seriously consider going for a new consult at this other place. I do think your DH makes a very good point... if a BFN does happen in the end of this next round you will regret what ever you decided. Honestly though you can't think like that. You have to do what feels right to you and I think if you are even considering going to a new place you already know what you want to do. Even if it's just a little feeling you have. 

We just switched to this clinic we are at from a different one. They have much better stats and the FS really listened to what we had to say. He's a nice guy but the lady at the other place was nice as well. I just got sick of them playing games and not listening to what we were saying. I did have a feeling of "well what if we had stayed and the next step they took was the one that worked for us." I had to block that out and just go with what I felt was best. You are probably hurting, mad, and sad all at the same time, maybe it's being directed at the clinic you are at. I don't know. I think you have every right to feel that way. I know I would. Just please do whats right for you and go with the place that you think is the best and that will fight for you to have a baby in the end. 

That may be more info/opinion than you wanted but I kinda got caught up in thinking about it. :flower:


----------



## l8bloomer

Hi Mrs P, we got a date for the PESA...Apr 18. Wish us luck!


----------



## MrsC8776

l8bloomer said:


> Hi Mrs P, we got a date for the PESA...Apr 18. Wish us luck!

Good luck! Please let me know how it goes. Since we are going through the same thing it will be nice to hear how things work out.


----------



## jchic

Hi ladies! Sorry for the radio silence, we closed on our house and i have been uP to my eyeballs in moving. I didnt have cable or internet until yesterday! 

Mrs- how r u?
Lucie- i say go for a 2nd opinion. I did too and honestly its peace of mind.

Haj- ur clinic will get the preapproval, ivf here u come!

Afm- started follistim 150 injections and scan tOmro. Its giving me bad headaches


----------



## Jenn76

Haj, sorry to hear about the insurance confusion I hope everything will work out with that. FX

Blue, congrats on the show that's awesome. Sorry to hear about the marine it's so hard hearing about people losing their lives while on duty. 

Lucie, is the other RE in the same clinic or is this a new clinic? If it is two separate clinics do you know the stats for each one? I know my clinic has great stats compared to the national average and I also like my RE. There is a girl on one of the other blogs that just did her IVF there and got her BFP this week. So I feel confident that my clinic is good. I'm not sure if you are able to get stats or not but I do think that a huge part of the success is what the clinics do. Mine feel strongly that a 5 day transfer is the best too. It doesn't hurt to research things a bit more. But you have to remember that with any clinic success rate is never 100% and unfortunately even with one with 70% success there is always that 30% there. And many of those 30% have luck on a second or third try. You just got to keep a positive outlook. It will happen for you I know it will! 

L8bloomer good luck with your appointment.

Jchic, congrats on the house closing. I know how hard moving is I've moved 5 times in the past 5 years. I hope to never do it again..... unless we have too many babies and need a bigger house one day :happydance:

Asali how did your appointment go?? Hope everything is good.

S08 I totally miss sex and the city too. I hope you are enjoying your weekend!

AFM - I'm leaving tomorrow for Vegas on a sad note... My cats not well. I had her at the vet last week and they thought she had an infection below her eye. Anyway this morning her cheek was swollen and when I touched it all this blood came gushing out. So off to the vet again. They said she has a tooth that is infected this time and it needs to be removed. So surgery on Monday lots of meds and all this is costing me $1000 to $1500. Don't get me wrong I would pay whatever for my pets as they are my babies but I am just stressing as this is all coming out of my IVF savings. I guess it is good I am stuck waiting until July so I can save more money. I also hate leaving her when she is sick. But she is in good hands and she wants her mommy and daddy to be finally married. I'm sure once I board the plane tomorrow I will change moods but for now I'm pretty sad. :cry:

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend. If I don't get back on here tonight or while I am away then I hope everyone has a great week and Easter.

Jenn


----------



## MoBaby

Hey! I have been considering joining this thread and I am ready now. We will be doing IVF #3 in May or June. I am still waiting for AF after my d&C (its been 43 days now and no signs of AF) before we can decide which month we will start. I will wait the next AF then have to decide if we want to wait one more and go in June or start with May AF... I am thinking about May AF. I want to make sure my RE is not on vacation also because I dont want any other RE in the practice doing my ER or ET. I had another dr the first go around and BFN. At least I got BFP the 2nd time with my RE (but then the MMC). So I will be doing the microdose lupron flare with OCPs to start. This is hoping that I get some better quality embryos in the end since we are getting only 2 from a good pool of eggs. I respond slowly at first (using the standard protocol) with very low estradiol levels but then seem to be okay but I agree with RE after 2 failed cycles something needs to change. I am excited for a new start but also scared since I wont know how I will respond. My first 2 cycles were the same protocol, with less response second go around. So right now, I am just waiting (which is the worst part!).


----------



## MJ73

Hi girls, sorry I have been so crappy at keeping up on this thread, I have been reading along & keeping up with everyone's updates. We have had a bit of a testicular cancer scare with DH, that still hasn't been resolved. We will have an appointment with a uroloigist who specialises in cancer on the 17th April, which will hopefully tell us that there is nothing to worry about & that the lesion found on ultrasound is benign. Our FS doesn't _think_ it looks like cancer, but wants us to go to a specialist to be 100% sure. But life has just been a bit full-on since we found out a week or so ago.

From a fertility perspective the latest bloods show that DH's testosterone is low & his eostrogen is slightly elevated. SO, our FS has put him on Tamoxifen, which is actually a drug that they give women with breast cancer, it is an eostrogen blocker. So, it should naturally push up his testosterone & push down his eostrogen which apparently could help with our sertolli cell problem. It could help the little spermies grow further along the growth cycle to be more mature. Go team sperm! Grow little guys grow. So, we need to postpone our cycle by a month or two to give this drug a chance to work. SO, we won't be going in May after all.

Hope everyone's having a good day. It is a divine Sydney autumn day today. Sun shining, 24 degrees C & we're going picnicing with friends :hugs:


----------



## azlissie

MJ, I'm so sorry to hear about your DH! I really hope everything turns out okay - fingers crossed!

MoBaby, I'm so sorry you're having to do this whole process again - I don't know if I have the emotional strength for three tries. I wonder sometimes how I'm going to handle one! But third time's the charm and I'm sure you'll get your take home baby this time.

Jenn, I'm very sorry to hear about your cat. Hopefully the meds will take care of the infection and she'll be feeling better soon. Try to have a good time in Vegas anyway!

AFM, I decided to go ahead and make a consultation appt with my RE for Monday. He had told me I could just wait until cd1 in July and give them a call for a cd3 u/s and then I could start stims, but I have way too many questions and I feel like there should just be more to do to get ready. So I'll ask a few of the questions from our list and see what he has to say. I think the biggest thing for me right now is trying to decide about transferring one or two embryos. Everyone I have talked to has said go for two but twins just seems overwhelming!!

I hope everyone is having a good weekend. :dust: :dust:


----------



## MrsC8776

jchic~ I'm glad things are moving forward for you. I'm sure moving on top of everything going on is difficult. Sorry about the headaches from the meds though. Good luck at your scan tomorrow! 

Jenn~ So sorry to hear about your cat. I know the feeling of treating a pet like a child. I have an English Bulldog and he is my fur child. We haven't had many issues with him yet but enough thats for sure. I hope everything goes ok on Monday. Try and enjoy your vacation. 

Mobaby~ Welcome :hi: I'm glad you have decided to join us but I'm very sorry you have to go through this a third time. :hugs: I hope the new protocol works better for you. What is micro dose lupron flare? I guess I'm just wondering what the difference is between normal luporn and the one you will be on. 

MJ~ I really hope things go well for you and DH during this coming up appointment. I'm sure the stress and worry of this is driving you both crazy. Like I have said before... fingers crossed that it is nothing and you guys can move on to IVF with no worries at all. 

azlissie~ That is great that they are letting you come in for a consult. I remember you saying in the beginning that you wished you could sit down and talk with them. Heres my theory on how many to transfer... I would rather end up with twins than look back and wish I had put two back in. Yes, twins is a scary though for some people (myself included) but if it happens there is always a way to make it work! Just do what is best for you and really think about what you want to do. You have some time to decide though. 

asali~ I hope everything went well today and you are home resting. 

JDH~ Have you heard anything one the last test you are waiting on? Fx it's all good news and you get the all clear for IVF!

AFM~ AF finally showed yesterday. Go figure because I was really hoping to start testing this cycle but I couldn't just leave work first thing in the morning. It's ok though we will just start testing at the end of April. Possibly the 24th or 25th (if AF stays on her normal schedule). Possible TMI but does anyone know if major clotting is a bad thing?? I always have large clots and I don't know if this is healthy or not. :shrug: Anyways besides that nothing much going on here. I talked to DH this morning and he will be home in 19 days!! I can not wait! 

I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. I'm going to update the first page now but if I miss something or you would like something added please tell me. I do my best to catch it all though. :flower:


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies, just wanted to pop in and say hi. DH and i are taking a mini vacation and leaving for Atlantic City in the morning...we're just going for a night but its a nice get away. ill check back in monday night :)


----------



## MrsC8776

haj624 said:


> Hey ladies, just wanted to pop in and say hi. DH and i are taking a mini vacation and leaving for Atlantic City in the morning...we're just going for a night but its a nice get away. ill check back in monday night :)

I hope you have a wonderful mini vacation! Even one night away is a great way to relax and enjoy each other's company. Have fun!


----------



## MoBaby

MrsC8776 said:


> Mobaby~ Welcome :hi: I'm glad you have decided to join us but I'm very sorry you have to go through this a third time. :hugs: I hope the new protocol works better for you. What is micro dose lupron flare? I guess I'm just wondering what the difference is between normal luporn and the one you will be on.

In the normal lupron protocol or whatever its called you take the lupron for a week before starting stims. The lupron shuts down the pituitary glands in large doses. In some women though the lupron oversupresses and/or makes poor quality eggies which lead to a decreased amount of embryos, etc. 

In this protocol (microdose lupron flare), I will be on a very diluted version of lupron (microdose) and will take it for just 2 days before starting stims. This protocol is supposed to work with natural FSH flare. You also have to take the microdose twice daily (BLEH! Another shot lol). Lupron in small doses stimulates the pituitary gland rather than shutting it down. This protocol is usually for women with DOR or who respond poorly to standard protocol or with failed IVF cycles. Since my levels after 3 days of stimms have been low, we are trying this to see if I have better response and are able to have more healthy embryos in the end. I had 2 good quality embryos each cycle with none to freeze and my RE would have estimated 4-5 from round 1 and 3-4 round 2. We had 14 embryos round 1 and 9 round 2. So we are hoping to be able to have more good quality ones. I'd love to freeze some also but really I just want to have 2 perfect ones and have at least one healthy baby.


Adding: I also have clots with AF and I don't think its an issue. I do have a fibroid (not affecting my fertility or ability to carry a baby) which is probably the reason why I have heavy AF with clots, but some women just have heavy cycles without any reason.


----------



## jchic

Hi ladies!

Mrs - how exciting DH will be home so shortly. That is great news! 
Mo - I hope flare protocol works for you. I have heard great things about it so fingers crossed. I know going through these cycles are difficult and so emotionally and physically draining, but in the end it will all be worth it. Don't lose the positivity. Know that its harder to stay positive then give into the whole process. YOU WILL BE A MOM :)
Haj - have fun in AC darling! 
Jenn - I am so sorry about your cat. I have 2 dogs, and they literally are the LOVE of my life - so I know how difficult it is when one is sick. its also really expensive! Do you have a petsmart by you? In NJ they offer pet insurance (really cheap) that you pay monthly and they cover almost everything and you get a really big discount on stuff. Maybe checking it out will be worthwhile? Chin up girl!

Hope everyone else is doing great!


----------



## BlueStorm

Lucie - It is always hard to think about switching RE's. Have you checked the actual pregnancy success rates for your current one and the other one? Maybe there really isn't a difference and it was just coincidence that your friends got pregnant when switching. When it comes down to it you have to do what you think is right in your heart. 

Haj - Hope you had a great time in AC! 

Mrs. C - You must be thrilled that DH will be home soon, Will you be able to get time off work to hang out with him?

MoBaby - I'm glad you have decided to join us. Fingers are crossed that this will be it for you and you get that sticky bean.

MJ - That sure is scary I am praying that everything works out ok.

Jenn - thanks and I hope you kitty is ok. It's so stressful worring about your animals when they are sick. Enjoy your wedding in Vegas!!

Jchic - So sorry about your headaches. If it makes you feel better I've had one for days, I think due to allergies..

Sorry if I missed anyone I have been so busy at work and home so just trying to do a quick check up and hopefully will be back to normal soon!


----------



## Lucie73821

Hi ladies. 

I did a bit of research on both RE's in my town (different clinics). I could only find data from 2009. My RE had about 10% lower than the other RE. 

I called and made an appointment with the new RE today. They tried to tell me that I had to have an appointment with the nurse practitioner first, then I could schedule one with the Dr. I firmly but politely reminded the lady that I've already done one cycle of IVF and just had all the testing done in November. She was like, "Ok...I guess I can schedule you an appointment with the Dr. then." The first available appointment I can do is May 8th. Dh won't be able to go (he can't take any more time off work) so my aunt has volunteered to go with me for moral support. 

After we meet with the new RE, dh and I will sit down and discuss our options. We'd like to do another cycle in June or July, since we will be out of school.


----------



## MrsC8776

Sounds like a great plan Lucie! I'm glad you were able to do some searching. 10% can sometimes make a big difference. A lot of the reports I have looked up on the clinics I was comparing were from 2009 as well. They really should make the newer one available as soon as they come out. When we had our appointment with the new RE he did have the updated reports for us to see. Maybe ask if yours has them as well. Sorry you had to get a little firm with the lady to get an appointment set up today. At least they are aware of the situation now and maybe that will help when you go in. 

Other than the new appointment how are you doing?

I hope everyone else is well and had a great Monday (or as great as any Monday can be!).


----------



## Lucie73821

To be honest MrsC, I'm not doing so great. Had a friend (with 2 kids) announce via mass FB message that she is expecting #3. She will be at an Easter party we are going to, and to be completely honest, I'm now dreading going. :( Out of our circle of friends that we spend a lot of time with, we are now the only ones without kids or who aren't expecting. It doesn't help that there are three pregnant ladies at school who I see daily. Plus there is baby shower next Thursday for some close friends of ours that we have to go to. 

Sorry to be all gloom and doom, it's just how I'm feeling at the moment.


----------



## MrsC8776

I'm so sorry Lucie :hugs: There is no need to apologize for being down. We are all here to support one another and we are all entitled to having down days/times. Pregnancy announcements are never easy and I think having to go through this just makes them even worse. It's hard to be happy for others who get pregnant so easily. Honestly I think if I was going through what you have been through it would be hard to go to the Easter thing as well. How does DH feel about going? If you guys decide not to go you could just say you want to spend the day together doing your own thing. Thats what DH and I do when I dread going to something. I feel like right now you need tons of hugs. I know hugs don't make it better but I'm really feeling for you and I'm so sorry for everything that is going on. :hugs:


----------



## azlissie

Lucie, I'm very sorry you're having a tough time right now. It's really hard being around women who seem to get pregnant so easily or frequently. I was really annoyed at a birthday party over the weekend by this 18 year old with a 4 month old "oops" baby - I felt like she couldn't possibly appreciate that little baby as much as someone who's been purposefully trying, but oh well.

My RE appt went well today and it's definitely a good thing I followed my gut feeling and saw him earlier because from what he told me today, there would have been no way I could have done a July cycle if I had waited to call on cd1 like the nurse told me to. Here are the questions I asked and his answers:

Any supplements/vitamins besides prenatal? He said there's no real hard evidence that CoQ-10, royal jelly or fish oil really make a difference, but it doesn't hurt anything and maybe there will be a placebo type effect where if I really feel positive about them helping then that might be enough.

Acupuncture? Again, no concrete evidence that it helps but if I really want to he wouldn't say no. He just doesn't want me spending a lot of money on treatments or supplements that won't really impact the outcome.

How will we know if I need ICSI? That will depend on the quality of the sperm sample on the day of ER. Since I'm using frozen donor sperm it has supposedly been checked already for count, motility, etc, so I'm hoping I won't need to spend the extra $1200.

Single or double embryo transfer? Strongly suggests two - he says he works to get women pregnant with one healthy baby and will do everything he can to make sure that happens, but there's a significantly higher chance that at least one will make it if two are put back.

Long or short protocol? We'll decide for sure at the end of May, but his most successful protocol is the long, with Lupron then stims. No BCPs.

3 day or 5 day transfer? With my age (32), a 3 day should work just as well and he said it's about $1000 more to do a 5 day because they have to monitor it longer. Have any of you heard of this before?? I had no idea it might cost extra!

Bed rest after transfer? Strict bed rest day of transfer, then very light activity the next day. Can resume normal activities after that.

So this just reinforces the idea that every clinic and RE has their own preferred way of doing things - I've seen so many different answers to these questions on these boards! But my RE has about a 13% higher success rate than the only other RE in town and he's been doing this for 20 years so I guess I should assume he knows what he's talking about.

Hope everyone had a good Monday!


----------



## lizlemon

Can I join? I am going to do isci #3 after losing my little isci miracle in dec at 20wks. Planning to start July with ec early August. We are having my eggs screened for chromosomal problems as my little angel was trisomy 13. It costs loads but worth it to have a healthy baby in my arms!

Today I have an aqua scan to make sure I have no scaring from the loss. Fx for some good news!

:dust: to all


----------



## Lucie73821

Thanks ladies. Was just feeling really down last night. We will still go to the Easter thing so we can see our friends and kids, since we haven't seen them in quite some time. We do have somewhere else to be for dinner though, so we have a perfect excuse to leave early. 

:wave: Hi Liz! It's nice to see a familiar face! 

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## haj624

Morning ladies, well im back from my mini vaca. it was nice to just get away for a day. I'm glad to see that everyone is moving along here. Is anyone getting IVF done in April.

AFM: I'm on my 5th day of BC. I have my next doctors appt on the 17th to do a water sonogram and then on the 18th, DH and I have to go to a class for shots and all that fun stuff. I'm still waiting to hear back on that insurance stuff. If I don't hear by tomorrow, I'm goingto give them a call.


----------



## smiledreamer

i feel like i belong here,,, all the other groups i feel so behind cos were nt strtin til august time,,
xxx


----------



## jchic

Welcome Smile!


----------



## smiledreamer

iv been on here for a little while lol.. i just post much x


----------



## MrsC8776

lizlemon said:


> Can I join? I am going to do isci #3 after losing my little isci miracle in dec at 20wks. Planning to start July with ec early August. We are having my eggs screened for chromosomal problems as my little angel was trisomy 13. It costs loads but worth it to have a healthy baby in my arms!
> 
> Today I have an aqua scan to make sure I have no scaring from the loss. Fx for some good news!
> 
> :dust: to all

Welcome lizlemon:hi: I'm glad you have found us here. Sorry to hear about your loss. :hugs: I hope your scan goes well today. 



haj624 said:


> Morning ladies, well im back from my mini vaca. it was nice to just get away for a day. I'm glad to see that everyone is moving along here. Is anyone getting IVF done in April.
> 
> AFM: I'm on my 5th day of BC. I have my next doctors appt on the 17th to do a water sonogram and then on the 18th, DH and I have to go to a class for shots and all that fun stuff. I'm still waiting to hear back on that insurance stuff. If I don't hear by tomorrow, I'm goingto give them a call.

Good morning! I'm glad your vacation went well. Sounds like you are moving right along with the whole process. The countdown is on for all the coming up appointments! That is very exciting. :thumbup:



smiledreamer said:


> i feel like i belong here,,, all the other groups i feel so behind cos were nt strtin til august time,,
> xxx

Smile it's nice to see you posting in here again. How are you doing?

azlissie I'm glad to hear that everything went well at your appointment. Sounds like it was a good idea to go in rather than just waiting. 

AFM just hanging out and waiting for my next AF. Hubby has his urology appointment on the 26th and I'm thinking my testing should start around the same time. Someone asked if I was able to take a few days off to spend with DH and right now I'm not sure but I'm really hoping so. I will get the day off to pick him up from the airport and then Sundays we are closed so we will have those two days together. 

Have a wonderful day ladies! I will update the first page when I get home from work tonight.


----------



## haj624

Ladies, I had MAJOR MAJOR MAJOR breakdown today. The RE's office called me back and told me the insurance company is giving them a hard time about the approval of our IVF. Since my husband has a variocele they said they might want him to try to get surgery before they can approve it. Even though my doctor told me they are so small it wont do anything. so of course i completely lost it and had to go outside while at work and i just sobbed. i was on cloud 9 last week getting ready to start this all and it can all come crashing down now. my mom said to be they havent even denied you yet and if they do you cant change that...and trust me i know that is completely logically but as you ladies know, its hard to see logic when you're going through all this. So by the beginning of next week we should have our verdict. they said the doctor can appeal but that will take a few months and if they still deny it we have to wait for a year after the surgery to see if his numbers improve before we can do ivf again...this is a complete nightmare right now. i honestly feel like im going to go off the deep end:wacko:


----------



## MoBaby

Welcome lizlemon! I'm on #3 also. Sorry about your loss :( I think chromosomal testing is a good idea since you had the trisomy. We tested ours at 7 weeks and it was "normal" according to the RE so we wont be testing this time around. Mine and DH genetic makeup is normal according to the testing also.


I am frustrated as all today!!!! Day 46 and still NO AF!! I was only 7 wks with the mmc (measured 6w1d) and my hcg levels were low so where is it?????? Friday will be 7 wks post d/c.... I am only waiting until probably next Monday.... If AF still not around, I am calling my RE. I really really don't want to go on provera because I feel like my body needs to get to normal because I had a failed cycle, 2 days off, then AF, then right back with BCP/lupron/stims then pregnant for 7 wks then d/c... so my body is prob like WTH are you doing?? I am sure its all confused but I can't stand this any longer :( I feel like the world revolves around AF lol.... Before I was hoping AF would stay away now all I am doing is wishing for AF. I am sure all this stress isnt helping. I have been pretty depressed the last few weeks. I feel like this week I am starting to get back in the swing of things finally. This is probably causing some sort of delay but its annoying especially before any of this I was clockwork- ovulate day 14, af day 28 :( Sorry for ranting ladies!! :) Thanks for listening.


----------



## michelle01

Hi everyone!!! Can I join? I just went through my first IVF cycle in February, got my bfp and now this friday have to get a d&c, at 8 weeks. They cannot find anything on the u/s, we are devestated. I will be trying again after this, probably around July.


----------



## MoBaby

Soooo sorry Michelle :(


----------



## MrsC8776

haj~ I'm so sorry you are having a rough day. I can understand why though. It's got to be so frustrating not knowing whats going on and having it all be in the hands of the unknown. I hope you are feeling better. The stress is the worst. Just a question and you can ignore it if you want... if insurance decides not to cover it will you guys still be doing IVF when planned? I really hope so because it would be sad if you have to put things off for a little while. I really think things are going to work out for you though! :hugs:

MoBaby~ :grr: Stupid AF never shows when we want her to and always when we don't want her to. I hope she shows soon so that you don't have to mess with your body anymore. I'm sure it's just trying to figure things out. You are probably right about the stress. It never helps anything but yet it's so hard to avoid. Feel free to rant anytime! It might even help relieve some of that stress. 

michelle01~ Welcome :hi: So very sorry to hear about what is going on and the d&c on Friday. I think you will find tons of support here. :hugs: We are planning on starting in July so we might be very close to the same schedule.


----------



## MrsC8776

Just got the first page updated so I wanted to check on some of you :flower:

sekky~ Do you have your consult date for this month set? I hope things are going well with the at home insem!

Jchic~ How are things going with the IUI?

BlueStorm~ I hope you are doing well. I will jump over to your journal when I'm finished here. 

asali~ I'm hoping the surgery went well and you are recovering while relaxing! 

l8bloomer~ Not much longer until the PESA appointment now. How are you doing? 

MJ~ You and DH's appointment is coming up as well. Best of luck to you both and I hope there is some good news! 

lizlemon~ How did your appointment go today? I hope you had good news and everything looked good.

We are getting quite a few ladies in here and it's great to know that we all have so much support. I hope you all are doing well and I look forward to updating the first page with some good updates soon. :thumbup:

:dust:


----------



## daisy83

Hi everyone,

Sorrry I temporarily vanished!! Have just been occupied most days and internet was playing up. On night shift tonight so if I'm quiet I plan to read all these pages I've missed! 

... nothing to do with TTC.... just thought I'd share with all you lucky people living in the US... Had a glorious week of sunshine last week, got the garden furniture out - was 24 degrees C (75F) which to me is like some sort of tropical heatwave. And yesterday... it SNOWED!!! Heavy, freezing so I've put away the sandals and looked out the winter coat again :wacko:

Thought I'd share for a bit of light relief and to take our minds off of all the serious stuff. 

Will be back once I've caught up with what's going on, and as for me - still no AF, cd 47 :growlmad:

:dust: to all

Ali :flower:


----------



## jchic

Haj! I am sorry you are going through this. Its all so frustrating! What is the process if your doc appeals? If they can prove that it wont really change anything, will they approve the IVF? It is so hard to see logic....I KNOW it. There is no logic or reasoning when in the process of TTC. Its like all of your logic just dissapears. Stay strong. I have a feeling it will all get approved :) xx

Mrs, how are you?
Asali - how are you feeling?

AFM - Went for my scan this AM and I will be triggering tonight! RE said that it looks like I will release anywhere from 3-6 follies for this IUI (tomorrow and Friday). She did say that she may want to dp a lap to officially diagnose me with endo prior to our IVF cycle next time. She isnt worried about the cyst or anything since its stable and small, she just wants to play it safe and make sure its not anything else.


----------



## haj624

MrsC8776 said:


> haj~ I'm so sorry you are having a rough day. I can understand why though. It's got to be so frustrating not knowing whats going on and having it all be in the hands of the unknown. I hope you are feeling better. The stress is the worst. Just a question and you can ignore it if you want... if insurance decides not to cover it will you guys still be doing IVF when planned? I really hope so because it would be sad if you have to put things off for a little while. I really think things are going to work out for you though! :hugs:
> 
> MoBaby~ :grr: Stupid AF never shows when we want her to and always when we don't want her to. I hope she shows soon so that you don't have to mess with your body anymore. I'm sure it's just trying to figure things out. You are probably right about the stress. It never helps anything but yet it's so hard to avoid. Feel free to rant anytime! It might even help relieve some of that stress.
> 
> michelle01~ Welcome :hi: So very sorry to hear about what is going on and the d&c on Friday. I think you will find tons of support here. :hugs: We are planning on starting in July so we might be very close to the same schedule.

No if insurance does not cover it we will not be able to do IVF right now. We have the money saved that we would have had to put out but thats about it. I just want some sort of answer. I couldnt get a good nights sleep last night because my brain just wouldnt shut off. I just dont get it. My doctor is like floored right now. The nurse told me in the 11 years shes worked there she has never had to tell a patient no bc of a variocele. Leave it to me to start the trend. She said the consultant at GHI, (who apparently thinks shes Miss GHI) is the one giving her a hard time, but she hopes the medical sirector will take a closer look at things and be more understanding.


----------



## haj624

QUOTE=jchic;16731295]Haj! I am sorry you are going through this. Its all so frustrating! What is the process if your doc appeals? If they can prove that it wont really change anything, will they approve the IVF? It is so hard to see logic....I KNOW it. There is no logic or reasoning when in the process of TTC. Its like all of your logic just dissapears. Stay strong. I have a feeling it will all get approved :) xx

Mrs, how are you?
Asali - how are you feeling?

AFM - Went for my scan this AM and I will be triggering tonight! RE said that it looks like I will release anywhere from 3-6 follies for this IUI (tomorrow and Friday). She did say that she may want to dp a lap to officially diagnose me with endo prior to our IVF cycle next time. She isnt worried about the cyst or anything since its stable and small, she just wants to play it safe and make sure its not anything else.[/QUOTE]

Thanks hun. I'm not really sure of the whole approval process yet, but I know they said it could take a few months. And the thing that sucks even if the doctor says he doesn't think there will be a change the insurance company can do whatever they want and say i think there will be a change with surgery. My doctor said yesterday that there will be little change if any with the surgery and were going to have to end up doing IVF anyway. But right now it matters what the insurance company thinks. THEY SUCK!!!:growlmad:


----------



## BlueStorm

Welcome to the new ladies! 

Haj - So sorry what you are going thru with the insurance. I know how stessful that can be and I am praying that I don't run into the same problems when my insurance switches in May.

Jchic - Yay for triggering tonight. Wow that is alot of mature follies. What sizes are they?!

Mrs C - I am doing ok and no updates right now. Just hanging out :wacko:


----------



## haj624

what insurance are you switching to?


----------



## jchic

BlueStorm said:


> Welcome to the new ladies!
> 
> Haj - So sorry what you are going thru with the insurance. I know how stessful that can be and I am praying that I don't run into the same problems when my insurance switches in May.
> 
> Jchic - Yay for triggering tonight. Wow that is alot of mature follies. What sizes are they?!
> 
> Mrs C - I am doing ok and no updates right now. Just hanging out :wacko:

Blue! I always look for you when I go to the RMA in Morristown, LOL. 

My follies were 2.1, 2.0, 2 at 1.9, 1.8, 1.7, 1.6. 1.3 and 4 under 12


----------



## JennyLynn512

Hello ladies! :hi: Could I possibly be added to the front page list? DH and I are signing our IVF forms on April 26th, with lupron injections starting the 27th. Egg retrieval and transfer will be middle-end of May! Hopefully I can get to know some of you who may be around the same schedule. Would love to find a couple IVF buddies! :thumbup:


----------



## s08

Hi everyone. I think I just caught up with the thread. We're really gathering a crowd, which I think will be great as we'll all be at slightly different phases in the whole process. 

Welcome newbies! Michelle, will you be able to do a FET? Or do you have to do the whole process again? It's so hard to hear about you ladies who were ultimately unsuccessful in bringing home a baby after IVF...its pretty much my worst nightmare. You are all so strong!

AFM, I just returned from Vegas and had a wonderful time with dh and friends. Much needed escape from all things pregnancy! My friend who started ttc about the same time as me and now has an 9 month old was there, but she is so sensitive about the whole topic, so it doesn't bother me. I even had a few cocktails and did not stress about doing so!

DH and I are going to the RE for our IVF consult/consent appt. this afternoon, so its back to reality. I'll keep you all posted if I learn something new.


----------



## BlueStorm

haj624 said:


> what insurance are you switching to?

I am currently on my husband's insurance (Aetna) The problem is he his company has privatized insurance so they don't have to offer infertility coverage, so we have been paying out of pocket. My insurance at works covers IVF but open enrollement is not unitl 5/1/12. The new insurance is BC\BS.



jchic said:


> BlueStorm said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies!
> 
> Haj - So sorry what you are going thru with the insurance. I know how stessful that can be and I am praying that I don't run into the same problems when my insurance switches in May.
> 
> Jchic - Yay for triggering tonight. Wow that is alot of mature follies. What sizes are they?!
> 
> Mrs C - I am doing ok and no updates right now. Just hanging out :wacko:
> 
> Blue! I always look for you when I go to the RMA in Morristown, LOL.
> 
> My follies were 2.1, 2.0, 2 at 1.9, 1.8, 1.7, 1.6. 1.3 and 4 under 12Click to expand...

Maybe someday we will be there together if it's on a weekend and I'm cycling :) Good follies!



JennyLynn512 said:


> Hello ladies! :hi: Could I possibly be added to the front page list? DH and I are signing our IVF forms on April 26th, with lupron injections starting the 27th. Egg retrieval and transfer will be middle-end of May! Hopefully I can get to know some of you who may be around the same schedule. Would love to find a couple IVF buddies! :thumbup:

Welcom JennyLynn!


----------



## haj624

So today I called the insurance company to see if it was still pending or if there are any changes because if I'm continuing with IVF for May, I need to order my Lupron shots which I'm supposed to start in 2 weeks. When the woman answered the phone she said her name is Joelle and I froze because thats the name of the woman giving my RE's office a hard time. I went into sweet as pie mode as well. I had just said to her I was calling to check if there was any new information on the approval. Then I explained I had to order meds but I didnt want to if I wasn't getting IVF this cycle. I said my husband has a variocele but out doctor said it was so small surgery wouldnt make a difference. Plus I have my own issues, like not ovulating. Then she was like I'm lost....were you calling about your medicines and I was like no I need to order them through someone else so I just wanted to see if there was any status changes on the approval. And she was like its still says pending and to me she sounded kind of surprised.. I just said thank you very much for all of your help. Nowwww... I'm freaking out what if this was the woman they were getting the approval from and I said something wrong. Part of me feels like why would someone who does approvals and that kind of stuff pick up a random GHI customer call but the other part of me wonders like how many Joelle's can possibly work there. It's not that common of a name. And if it was her why did she sound so surprised when she realized it was still pending?? Is that good or bad??? I am soooo anxiety ridden right now. Not knowing whats going on is the worst thing in the world. If he has to get this surgery and we have to wait a year it will literally break my heart. I know so many other poeple in the world are struggling with hard things in their life, that are wayyyy worse then mine, but its so hard not to think of your own situation.

So as of right now I have promised myself I wont call the insurance company anymore because I'm literally making myself sick to my stomach over it. Now I'm just waiting to hear back from the doctor. I feel like I'm driving them nuts so I'll wait till Friday to call. In the mean time I need to work on not driving myself crazy because this has been all I have been able to think about since yesterday. I completely can understand how people can literally make themselves crazy from letting their mind run rampant. 


Opinions on all of this please? Do you think I couldve said something wrong and messed something up? Please be honest!!! I feel like im going to be writing on BnB from the looney bin soon:wacko:


----------



## haj624

BlueStorm said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> what insurance are you switching to?
> 
> I am currently on my husband's insurance (Aetna) The problem is he his company has privatized insurance so they don't have to offer infertility coverage, so we have been paying out of pocket. My insurance at works covers IVF but open enrollement is not unitl 5/1/12. The new insurance is BC\BS.
> 
> 
> 
> jchic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueStorm said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies!
> 
> Haj - So sorry what you are going thru with the insurance. I know how stessful that can be and I am praying that I don't run into the same problems when my insurance switches in May.
> 
> Jchic - Yay for triggering tonight. Wow that is alot of mature follies. What sizes are they?!
> 
> Mrs C - I am doing ok and no updates right now. Just hanging out :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Blue! I always look for you when I go to the RMA in Morristown, LOL.
> 
> My follies were 2.1, 2.0, 2 at 1.9, 1.8, 1.7, 1.6. 1.3 and 4 under 12Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe someday we will be there together if it's on a weekend and I'm cycling :) Good follies!
> 
> 
> 
> JennyLynn512 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! :hi: Could I possibly be added to the front page list? DH and I are signing our IVF forms on April 26th, with lupron injections starting the 27th. Egg retrieval and transfer will be middle-end of May! Hopefully I can get to know some of you who may be around the same schedule. Would love to find a couple IVF buddies! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Welcom JennyLynn!Click to expand...

I used to have BCBS and I loved them...i have GHI now due to dh's job and i am currently hating them!!!:growlmad:


----------



## BlueStorm

Haj - Don't worry you did not mess anything up with the insurance. I deal with insurance companies every day at work so I know. I know it is hard but it just may take a little more time. Insurance companies are SLOW at everything they do so bugging them is not going to hurt if anything it may help b\c it will keep it fresh in their system.


----------



## haj624

Thanks Blue!!! I hope you're right!!!

On another note...I added a new blog today...all of which you ladies pretty much know!!! lol. i also started weight watchers today. Normally I can get through the day just eating bfast and lunch....nope not today i am starving like every 15 min just becuase i know i cant be:dohh:


----------



## JDH1982

Hi ladies, sorry I've been AWOL recently, Just been super busy.

A little update from me, I'm completely in shock but I got a natural :bfp: this morning. I am obviously on :cloud9: but am still very very nervous and just praying for a sticky bean :thumbup:

I have been given some medication which includes an injection every day to try and stop my body from miscarrying again, so I am just keeping everything crossed. I want to meet my rainbow baby [-o&lt;

I will still check in every now and then to see how you are all doing if you don't mind? I feel a connection with assisted conception ladies, as you all know what it's like to want something so badly.

I have attached my tests, FRER from SMU today and Digi just done 20 mins ago :happydance: I'm only 9DPO too, so hoping that's a good sign :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







SAM_0017.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 4









SAM_0019.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## haj624

Congratulations!!!:baby::baby::baby:

Its nice to see stories like this to give us all hope!!!:flower:


----------



## jchic

CONGRATS! I love stories like this! I agree with HAJ! It completely gives me HOPE


----------



## s08

Congratulations! How amazing after undergoing IVF already!

The talk on this thread a few days ago about traveling for IVF got me thinking. I live in the US, but only a couple of hours from Canada. IVF appears to be thousands of dollars less there for self-pay people like me. Although we have our consult with our current RE today, I'm seriously considering traveling to Vancouver. It'd be a little more work, but I certainly wouldn't mind saving the money. Any other thoughts on traveling for IVF?


----------



## BlueStorm

CONGRATS!!! So inspiring to hear news like this :happydance:


----------



## michelle01

Congrats on your BFP!!! How exciting!


----------



## MrsC8776

Ali~ Isn't it crazy how fast it can go from sun to snow. We had the same thing happen a couple weeks ago. I hope the snow is done for awhile now. Thanks for checking in. Sorry to hear that AF hasn't shown up for you, I hope she shows soon so that you know whats going on. 



jchic said:


> Haj! I am sorry you are going through this. Its all so frustrating! What is the process if your doc appeals? If they can prove that it wont really change anything, will they approve the IVF? It is so hard to see logic....I KNOW it. There is no logic or reasoning when in the process of TTC. Its like all of your logic just dissapears. Stay strong. I have a feeling it will all get approved :) xx
> 
> Mrs, how are you?
> Asali - how are you feeling?
> 
> AFM - Went for my scan this AM and I will be triggering tonight! RE said that it looks like I will release anywhere from 3-6 follies for this IUI (tomorrow and Friday). She did say that she may want to dp a lap to officially diagnose me with endo prior to our IVF cycle next time. She isnt worried about the cyst or anything since its stable and small, she just wants to play it safe and make sure its not anything else.

Yay for triggering tonight! I hope all goes well with the last IUI. You won't have to worry about IVF because you will get your BFP with this IUI. I can't wait to hear the results in two weeks. :thumbup:



JennyLynn512 said:


> Hello ladies! :hi: Could I possibly be added to the front page list? DH and I are signing our IVF forms on April 26th, with lupron injections starting the 27th. Egg retrieval and transfer will be middle-end of May! Hopefully I can get to know some of you who may be around the same schedule. Would love to find a couple IVF buddies! :thumbup:

Welcome Jenny! :hi: Looks like you are just about to get started. I bet that is very exciting. I believe there are a few ladies starting around the same time. 



s08 said:


> Hi everyone. I think I just caught up with the thread. We're really gathering a crowd, which I think will be great as we'll all be at slightly different phases in the whole process.
> 
> Welcome newbies! Michelle, will you be able to do a FET? Or do you have to do the whole process again? It's so hard to hear about you ladies who were ultimately unsuccessful in bringing home a baby after IVF...its pretty much my worst nightmare. You are all so strong!
> 
> AFM, I just returned from Vegas and had a wonderful time with dh and friends. Much needed escape from all things pregnancy! My friend who started ttc about the same time as me and now has an 9 month old was there, but she is so sensitive about the whole topic, so it doesn't bother me. I even had a few cocktails and did not stress about doing so!
> 
> DH and I are going to the RE for our IVF consult/consent appt. this afternoon, so its back to reality. I'll keep you all posted if I learn something new.

I'm glad you had a nice vacation with no stress. I look forward to hearing how you consult went today. As for the traveling for IVF... I'm not sure where you are located. If the price is much cheaper it might be something to look into. I would just make sure to check out the stats before you agree to anything. I'm really not sure the difference in IVF between the states and Canada. 



haj624 said:


> So today I called the insurance company to see if it was still pending or if there are any changes because if I'm continuing with IVF for May, I need to order my Lupron shots which I'm supposed to start in 2 weeks. When the woman answered the phone she said her name is Joelle and I froze because thats the name of the woman giving my RE's office a hard time. I went into sweet as pie mode as well. I had just said to her I was calling to check if there was any new information on the approval. Then I explained I had to order meds but I didnt want to if I wasn't getting IVF this cycle. I said my husband has a variocele but out doctor said it was so small surgery wouldnt make a difference. Plus I have my own issues, like not ovulating. Then she was like I'm lost....were you calling about your medicines and I was like no I need to order them through someone else so I just wanted to see if there was any status changes on the approval. And she was like its still says pending and to me she sounded kind of surprised.. I just said thank you very much for all of your help. Nowwww... I'm freaking out what if this was the woman they were getting the approval from and I said something wrong. Part of me feels like why would someone who does approvals and that kind of stuff pick up a random GHI customer call but the other part of me wonders like how many Joelle's can possibly work there. It's not that common of a name. And if it was her why did she sound so surprised when she realized it was still pending?? Is that good or bad??? I am soooo anxiety ridden right now. Not knowing whats going on is the worst thing in the world. If he has to get this surgery and we have to wait a year it will literally break my heart. I know so many other poeple in the world are struggling with hard things in their life, that are wayyyy worse then mine, but its so hard not to think of your own situation.
> 
> So as of right now I have promised myself I wont call the insurance company anymore because I'm literally making myself sick to my stomach over it. Now I'm just waiting to hear back from the doctor. I feel like I'm driving them nuts so I'll wait till Friday to call. In the mean time I need to work on not driving myself crazy because this has been all I have been able to think about since yesterday. I completely can understand how people can literally make themselves crazy from letting their mind run rampant.
> 
> 
> Opinions on all of this please? Do you think I couldve said something wrong and messed something up? Please be honest!!! I feel like im going to be writing on BnB from the looney bin soon:wacko:

haj I think if anything you might have helped today. Just think of it this way... maybe they are looking at it from a medical side but speaking with you let her know that you do have other things going on besides just with DH. My words may not help but thats the way I would try to look at it. My fingers are still crossed for you that everything will work out and your insurance will agree. :hugs:



JDH1982 said:


> Hi ladies, sorry I've been AWOL recently, Just been super busy.
> 
> A little update from me, I'm completely in shock but I got a natural :bfp: this morning. I am obviously on :cloud9: but am still very very nervous and just praying for a sticky bean :thumbup:
> 
> I have been given some medication which includes an injection every day to try and stop my body from miscarrying again, so I am just keeping everything crossed. I want to meet my rainbow baby [-o&lt;
> 
> I will still check in every now and then to see how you are all doing if you don't mind? I feel a connection with assisted conception ladies, as you all know what it's like to want something so badly.
> 
> I have attached my tests, FRER from SMU today and Digi just done 20 mins ago :happydance: I'm only 9DPO too, so hoping that's a good sign :cloud9:

Congrats JDH! I hope you have a H&H 9 months. Feel free to hang around if you would like to. It will just add to the support and remind us that miracles can happen for some of us. 

AFM~ Just got done with acupuncture and it seems to be helping a little bit so far. I don't feel as stressed out when I leave there so thats a plus. Also I called the clinic today to ask why the FS highlighted SIS to be done when I have already had an HSG. Apparently when my records were sent to them from the other clinic they didn't send anything about my HSG that was done in December :growlmad: So I called the old clinic and they said they would send it right over. Now the FS says he will look it over and decide what he wants me to do. I was told that generally they want either the HSG or SIS done within 6 months of an IVF cycle. Since we will be starting in July we will be past the 6 month mark. I would hate to have to go through one of those again but I will do what I have to do. It's added expenses so thats not a great thing.


----------



## s08

So, I just returned from my IVF consult. It went well, and my dh was able to meet our re for the first time and have a few of his questions answered. If we go ahead as planned, I will start birth control pills after I start my period in 4 or so days. Retrieval and transfer mid-May. 

However, I asked her about traveling from our city (Seattle) 3 hours north across the border to Vancouver, BC for IVF since it was so much less expensive. Of course, I told her my question was not meant to insult her or her clinic, since its one of the best in the US...this was a purely financial question. Surprisingly, she was supportive of the idea and agreed that US prices are inflated and that the Vancouver clinics have excellent success rates. She said my current RE would be able to do all the ultrasounds, blood work, prescribed meds, etc. locally and I could probably just go to Vancouver for the retrieval and transfer. She did say that she has never had a patient go to Canada (which worries me since I subscribe to the belief that if it sounds too good to be true, it probably is). So, we are seriously considering it, since the price would be about half. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## MrsC8776

s08~ That is great news! How long does the BC usually last for? Do you go a whole pack or do they make people stop at a certain point? I'm so glad you RE was honest about traveling. I think if traveling for IVF I would do it closer to home like you are considering. We are not far from each other! It's nice to know someone in this tread is from the same area (kinda). With the place you are considering only being 3 hours away would you guys drive and stay up there or still fly? I think it's worth a call to the other clinic and seeing how much it would cost and how they would work with you on all the appointment and communication through the process. I look forward to hearing what you decide and what the other place says if you guys decide to do that.


----------



## michelle01

s08 said:


> Hi everyone. I think I just caught up with the thread. We're really gathering a crowd, which I think will be great as we'll all be at slightly different phases in the whole process.
> 
> Welcome newbies! Michelle, will you be able to do a FET? Or do you have to do the whole process again? It's so hard to hear about you ladies who were ultimately unsuccessful in bringing home a baby after IVF...its pretty much my worst nightmare. You are all so strong!
> 
> AFM, I just returned from Vegas and had a wonderful time with dh and friends. Much needed escape from all things pregnancy! My friend who started ttc about the same time as me and now has an 9 month old was there, but she is so sensitive about the whole topic, so it doesn't bother me. I even had a few cocktails and did not stress about doing so!
> 
> DH and I are going to the RE for our IVF consult/consent appt. this afternoon, so its back to reality. I'll keep you all posted if I learn something new.


Thanks! I will not be doing a FET. We will be starting a fresh cycle and hopefully they wil change my meds so I am not slow responding this time.


----------



## haj624

Morning ladies!!

So8 thats great news!!!

Its going to take all of my will power not to call the dr today and see if they heard anything about the insurance. I told myself I would wait to tomorrow. Part of me wants to and the other part of me doesn't because I'm afraid of getting bad news. You guys are probably starting to think I'm crazy :wacko:....im really not though lol...just beyond stressed. I just havent been able to stop thinking about it since Tuesday. And I feel like everytime i turn around the tv or someone is talking about being pregnant. Bc I like to torture myself i was watching 16 and pregnant on tuesday night and the girl was like 17 and got pregnant and then like 2 weeks later her like 18 year old sister got pregnant.(her mother wanted them to get an abortion). The older sister got an abortion and the younger one didnt. She had the baby and when the baby was like a month old she said to her older sister i wish i wouldve made the same decision as you and had an abortion. i got soooo mad!!! Like are you kididng me??? First off thats awful if your child ever sees this show. Secondly it just amazes me how ungrateful people are. Sorry I needed to rant about that.


----------



## jchic

S08 - that is great news! WOOHOO!

Haj - I can imagine you are ready to crawl up the walls, its so hard to wait it out. Did you RE tell you when they would hear back? I would wait until tomorrow - but I know how hard practicing self control is for ALL of us. I watched that too....I couldnt even believe! 

Mrs - I hope you dont need to do another test, how annoying! If thats what they need though, I guess its better finding out now and doing the retest then later on stopping or not being able to move forward with a cycle due to that, ya know? How was accu last night?

AFM - Had IUI #1 today and tomorrow scheduled for IUI #2. Crossing my fingers AND toes!


----------



## haj624

jchic said:


> S08 - that is great news! WOOHOO!
> 
> Haj - I can imagine you are ready to crawl up the walls, its so hard to wait it out. Did you RE tell you when they would hear back? I would wait until tomorrow - but I know how hard practicing self control is for ALL of us. I watched that too....I couldnt even believe!
> 
> Mrs - I hope you dont need to do another test, how annoying! If thats what they need though, I guess its better finding out now and doing the retest then later on stopping or not being able to move forward with a cycle due to that, ya know? How was accu last night?
> 
> AFM - Had IUI #1 today and tomorrow scheduled for IUI #2. Crossing my fingers AND toes!


For some reason in my head I'm thinking the nurse said she was going to call the woman back today but i could totally be making that up. I feel like i was in such a daze while listening to her the other day bc i couldnt even believe they were saying the insurance was giving them a hard time. I'm going to try super duper hard with self control and not call them till tomorrow.

YAYYY for your IUI!!! Sticky bean vibes heading your way!!!!


----------



## jchic

I know, its like it was all coming at you at once, I hate that....call first thing in the AM! 

PS - following your blog girl :)


----------



## haj624

Yeah, I'm definitely going to!!!

Yayy!!! It feels good like getting all my feelings out writing things down and i think its good for other ppl to see too!!!


----------



## jchic

I agree, if I didnt have all you girlies I would go crazy!!!! I am already stressed, emotional and a complete MESS as it is with this ttc!


----------



## haj624

Couldnt agree more. Dh said to me this morning, I'm dreading them calling if the insurance denied it. I know how much it will break your heart. He definitely tries to be strong for me, but I know its taking a toll on him too.


----------



## jchic

positive thoughts headed your way! The insurance company WILL approve it!


----------



## haj624

Fingers Crossed!!! Because they will have one crazy lady on their hands if they dont!!!:wacko:


----------



## MrsC8776

haj~ I don't think you are crazy at all. I would be feeling the same way! Somehow I get sucked into those shows as well and just get angry at everything they do. That is a very horrible thing that she said to her sister wishing she had done the same thing. I didn't watch it but hearing about it makes me sad and angry. 

jchic~ Acupuncture was good. I never thought I would be doing something like that but then again I didn't think I would be doing IVF either. Good luck on your 2WW and the other IUI tomorrow. :thumbup:

Without you ladies I would also go crazy having to deal with this all on my own. So I thank you all! :hugs:


----------



## haj624

So I just got a call from the RE that the insurance company denied IVF.:cry: I feel like crawling into a hole right now. My anxiety just like sky rocketed and i feel like i cant breathe. She said my doctor is going to put in a call to the medical director to see if he can change his mind but I feel like i lost all of my hope just now. I just spoke with my Mom and she told me well have faith he can change the medical directors mind and I hope he does but I just feel so defeated right now. i feel like i had hope for this and it just got shot down. now it feels like im setting myself up if i try to have hope that he can change his mind.


----------



## jchic

Haj, honey I am soooo sorry. DONT lose faith or hope just yet. Sometimes insurance companies need a push, ya know? IF and this is an IF they still deny, what is the procedure? DH needs to have the surgery, and then you can do IVF?


----------



## haj624

I'm not entirely sure yet. I know my doctor has to put in an appeal for it but that could take a few months and then if they still deny it and he has to get surgery. We may not be able to get IVF for a year. I feel like im falling apart right now


----------



## BlueStorm

s08 - Congrats on getting started soon! Wow you will be PUPO before you even know it :happydance:

Jchic- Everything is crossed that you get a sticky bean out of this IUI and never have to speak about IVF again :dust:

Haj - Hang in there girl. I know how crazy things get but dont' worry we know what you are going thru and don't think you are crazy in the least.

Mrs. C - Glad to hear your accu went well. I know what you mean. I would never have imagined knowing all the stuff I know today about infertility. It seems so crazy :wacko:


----------



## jchic

Stay strong, maybe the appeal process will move faster than you think....is there any way you can reach out to them yourself?


----------



## haj624

jchic said:


> Stay strong, maybe the appeal process will move faster than you think....is there any way you can reach out to them yourself?

I'm going to wait to hear back from my doctor and then ask them exactly what i do from here


----------



## jchic

I think thats a good plan Haj....keep us posted.


----------



## s08

MrsC8776 said:


> s08~ That is great news! How long does the BC usually last for? Do you go a whole pack or do they make people stop at a certain point? I'm so glad you RE was honest about traveling. I think if traveling for IVF I would do it closer to home like you are considering. We are not far from each other! It's nice to know someone in this tread is from the same area (kinda). With the place you are considering only being 3 hours away would you guys drive and stay up there or still fly? I think it's worth a call to the other clinic and seeing how much it would cost and how they would work with you on all the appointment and communication through the process. I look forward to hearing what you decide and what the other place says if you guys decide to do that.

Yah for living in the northwest! I bet you are looking forward to the rain stopping as much as I am! To answer your question, I will take BC a minimum of 2 weeks and a maximum of 5 (or was it 7?). It will be based on our schedule and the clinic's schedule for retrieval/transfer. I just got off the phone with the Vancouver clinic, so this could all change if we do a last-minute switch to that clinic. I really wish I would have started looking into Vancouver earlier, so I wouldn't feel so rushed. It might mean sitting out another month...we'll see. 

Haj, sorry about the insurance issue. I loath dealing with insurance companies! Keep us posted.


----------



## noasaint

Hi ladies! Joining in as I just found out today we are approved to move to IVF. I'm guessing it will be sometime this summer.

Hang in the Haj. Have you called your insurance company? They can give you the exact denial reason over the phone. What insurance company is it if I may ask? Mine gave us no problems at all but it could be because of age and my response to the meds. I'll be praying that they do the appeal swiftly for you.


----------



## Lucie73821

Haj, I'm sorry your insurance company is being a pain. I hope things get figured out quickly for you!

Welcome Noasaint! It's nice to see a fellow Florida girl in here! :)


----------



## MrsC8776

haj624 said:


> So I just got a call from the RE that the insurance company denied IVF.:cry: I feel like crawling into a hole right now. My anxiety just like sky rocketed and i feel like i cant breathe. She said my doctor is going to put in a call to the medical director to see if he can change his mind but I feel like i lost all of my hope just now. I just spoke with my Mom and she told me well have faith he can change the medical directors mind and I hope he does but I just feel so defeated right now. i feel like i had hope for this and it just got shot down. now it feels like im setting myself up if i try to have hope that he can change his mind.

haj I'm so sorry to hear this. :hugs: Make me sad for you but please don't give up hope. The clinic should fight for you and get your insurance to help you. I will keep my fingers crossed for you. Please keep us posted. 



s08 said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> s08~ That is great news! How long does the BC usually last for? Do you go a whole pack or do they make people stop at a certain point? I'm so glad you RE was honest about traveling. I think if traveling for IVF I would do it closer to home like you are considering. We are not far from each other! It's nice to know someone in this tread is from the same area (kinda). With the place you are considering only being 3 hours away would you guys drive and stay up there or still fly? I think it's worth a call to the other clinic and seeing how much it would cost and how they would work with you on all the appointment and communication through the process. I look forward to hearing what you decide and what the other place says if you guys decide to do that.
> 
> Yah for living in the northwest! I bet you are looking forward to the rain stopping as much as I am! To answer your question, I will take BC a minimum of 2 weeks and a maximum of 5 (or was it 7?). It will be based on our schedule and the clinic's schedule for retrieval/transfer. I just got off the phone with the Vancouver clinic, so this could all change if we do a last-minute switch to that clinic. I really wish I would have started looking into Vancouver earlier, so I wouldn't feel so rushed. It might mean sitting out another month...we'll see.
> 
> Haj, sorry about the insurance issue. I loath dealing with insurance companies! Keep us posted.Click to expand...

Yes this rain is driving me crazy! One minute it's nice and sunny out then the next it is black outside and pouring down rain. Thats the northwest I guess. Thanks for the info on the BC. Try not to feel rushed about the IVF and all the timing. You want this to be as relaxing as possible so the added stress won't help. I think you have a pretty good plan going. Maybe just keep in contact with this other clinic over the next couple weeks. 



noasaint said:


> Hi ladies! Joining in as I just found out today we are approved to move to IVF. I'm guessing it will be sometime this summer.
> 
> Hang in the Haj. Have you called your insurance company? They can give you the exact denial reason over the phone. What insurance company is it if I may ask? Mine gave us no problems at all but it could be because of age and my response to the meds. I'll be praying that they do the appeal swiftly for you.

Welcome :hi: I hope the next couple months bring a lot of BFP's! 

Well ladies I'm having kind of a down day. I don't really know how to explain it. Maybe it's DH being away, or the thought of things not falling into place. I have this horrible fear that finances just will not work out and we will have to pass on the whole IVF. It scares me and makes me so sad. It all just came over me today and I don't know how to get out of this funk I'm in. Just one of those days where I feel like crying I guess. :cry: Tomorrow will be a better day... it has to be.


----------



## lizlemon

Hello, I thought I would update - my dh and it's DNA tests came back, all normal so that is great news! But news that made me cry is I have raised levels of an antibody that causes clotting and means babies can get starved of oxygen and food from my placenta. :(. The dr said I would be on daily injections when pregnant and will send me for further tests to see what implications it has on day to day life..... Strangely the only thing I get is cold feet and hands, besides that I'm very healthy, so hoping nothing else is wrong!

Anyway hope everyone has a good easter - we are going away for a week, so I can forget all things medical for a while :)


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies, the reason we got denied is because my husband has a varicoele and they want him to try surgery first. But our doctor says its so small that surgery will make no difference. I have GHI. So as of yesterday the nurse at my RE's said the doctor was supposed to be putting in a call to the medical director, in hopes of reasoning with him. So right now I'm just waiting to hear back. I'm going to wait till Monday or Tuesday to call them. I'll be lucky if I make it till Monday. Hopefully they'll call me before then with some good news.


----------



## MoBaby

mrsc: finances will fall into place i felt just like you with ivf #1 but somehow through the grace of God we have finances for #3 . i understand about funk days. its getting better for me but still have no interest in sex life or doing a lot of things. ithink mentally ivf is soo terribly draining so its hard to put on a happy face all the time. feel better. dh being away has to be tough.


----------



## haj624

My friend just showed me this article...people absolutely disgust me

https://apps.facebook.com/wpsocialr...on_types=news.reads&fb_source=other_multiline


----------



## missy123

hi ladies :)
I had my bloods done last week for IVF im hoping to go ahead with it in August after my summer holiday :happydance:


----------



## haj624

So I called the RE with some stupid question (that I'm pretty sure I alreayd asked the other dya lol) because I'm a nutcase:blush: and wanted to see if they knew anything yet. I asked if my husband should make his appt for the sperm analysis/sperm freezing...(what ever they're doing) because his schedule is crazy and we could cancel it if need be but they said no dont make it yet, because he was still waiting to talk to the medical director:dohh: i just want some answers!!!


----------



## noasaint

Lucie73821 said:


> Welcome Noasaint! It's nice to see a fellow Florida girl in here! :)

Well thanks!!! I'm in Central FL. Hoping to not have endure a summer being pregnant in our heat!


Haj your insurance is GHI? I definitely say fight it with the medical director.


----------



## MrsC8776

lizlemon said:


> Hello, I thought I would update - my dh and it's DNA tests came back, all normal so that is great news! But news that made me cry is I have raised levels of an antibody that causes clotting and means babies can get starved of oxygen and food from my placenta. :(. The dr said I would be on daily injections when pregnant and will send me for further tests to see what implications it has on day to day life..... Strangely the only thing I get is cold feet and hands, besides that I'm very healthy, so hoping nothing else is wrong!
> 
> Anyway hope everyone has a good easter - we are going away for a week, so I can forget all things medical for a while :)

I'm glad you DH's tests came back ok. Sorry to hear about your test. I hope they can help you and work something out. Fx everything else goes well. 



MoBaby said:


> mrsc: finances will fall into place i felt just like you with ivf #1 but somehow through the grace of God we have finances for #3 . i understand about funk days. its getting better for me but still have no interest in sex life or doing a lot of things. ithink mentally ivf is soo terribly draining so its hard to put on a happy face all the time. feel better. dh being away has to be tough.

Thank you MoBaby, it's so hard to get out of this funk. It's like everything depends on money and sometimes it makes me angry and other times it makes me sad. No one in real life understands and that just makes it worse. Last night I just wanted to express how I was feeling to someone (anyone) but no one gets it except you girls. With that I had to share how I was feeling on here and it did help a little bit. I hope that something will change for you so that you are no longer stuck in the funk as well. You are right... this is all so draining and hard to handle sometimes. Putting on that happy face that everyone expects is not the easiest thing to do and to be honest sometimes I just don't want to wear that happy face. I'm sure we all feel that way sometimes though. :dohh: Thank you for your words and I hope you feel better soon as well. 



missy123 said:


> hi ladies :)
> I had my bloods done last week for IVF im hoping to go ahead with it in August after my summer holiday :happydance:

Welcome :hi: August will be here in no time! 



haj624 said:


> So I called the RE with some stupid question (that I'm pretty sure I alreayd asked the other dya lol) because I'm a nutcase:blush: and wanted to see if they knew anything yet. I asked if my husband should make his appt for the sperm analysis/sperm freezing...(what ever they're doing) because his schedule is crazy and we could cancel it if need be but they said no dont make it yet, because he was still waiting to talk to the medical director:dohh: i just want some answers!!!

haj I'm in the kids the same situation!! Dh has a urology appointment set for 4/26 and I don't now if we should keep it or not. Ugh... not knowing what is going on is driving me crazy. We can ride the crazy train together on this one. Maybe you could make the appointment and then just see where things go. Sometimes it takes a while to get in and I would hate to see you guys waiting on that one appointment once you get everything approved. The urologist DH has to see is set out 6 weeks so that worked out great for us because that meant he would go in a few days after he gets home. Can you call and see how far out the appointment bookings are just to find out?


----------



## Lucie73821

I hope everyone is having a great weekend! 

So I have a problem... When I went for my pap yesterday and asked my nurse practitioner which re in town she would recommend. She firmly said "Neither". She gave me the name of a different re in the next town over. I checked his record and his 2009 rates (latest online) and they are a bit lower than the Dr. who I have an apt with in may. But my NP had nothing good to say about that Dr. at all. I know the rates are a bit lower, but they are also 3 years old. I'm wondering if I should make an apt with the new Dr. and cancel the other. What would you lovely ladies do?


----------



## MrsC8776

Lucie what does your doc know about the re's in town? I think I might take her word for it and look into the other one. Maybe she has seen ladies from all of the clinics and has seen better outcomes with the one she suggested. Is it a far drive to this other one? Not that it would probably matter much. I would really look in to it. 

Sorry if anything is spelled wrong. On my phone at work since there is nothing to do here. (yawn)


----------



## jchic

Hi All! I hope you had a wonderful Easter :)

Mrs - how are you? I know what you mean, its so difficult for people to understand how taxing this process is, especially the financial burden of it! I know everything will work out for you! xx

Haj - any word on if the medical director spoke to your insurance?

Lucie - hmmm, I find that alot of peoples interactions with one doctor may not be what you experience. I say go with your gut!

Mobaby, liz, missy - how are you all?


----------



## haj624

noasaint said:


> Lucie73821 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Noasaint! It's nice to see a fellow Florida girl in here! :)
> 
> Well thanks!!! I'm in Central FL. Hoping to not have endure a summer being pregnant in our heat!
> 
> 
> Haj your insurance is GHI? I definitely say fight it with the medical director.Click to expand...

Yup, I have GHI. Does anyone else??? Yeah thats what my doctor is planning on doing.



MrsC8776 said:


> lizlemon said:
> 
> 
> Hello, I thought I would update - my dh and it's DNA tests came back, all normal so that is great news! But news that made me cry is I have raised levels of an antibody that causes clotting and means babies can get starved of oxygen and food from my placenta. :(. The dr said I would be on daily injections when pregnant and will send me for further tests to see what implications it has on day to day life..... Strangely the only thing I get is cold feet and hands, besides that I'm very healthy, so hoping nothing else is wrong!
> 
> Anyway hope everyone has a good easter - we are going away for a week, so I can forget all things medical for a while :)
> 
> I'm glad you DH's tests came back ok. Sorry to hear about your test. I hope they can help you and work something out. Fx everything else goes well.
> 
> 
> 
> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> mrsc: finances will fall into place i felt just like you with ivf #1 but somehow through the grace of God we have finances for #3 . i understand about funk days. its getting better for me but still have no interest in sex life or doing a lot of things. ithink mentally ivf is soo terribly draining so its hard to put on a happy face all the time. feel better. dh being away has to be tough.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you MoBaby, it's so hard to get out of this funk. It's like everything depends on money and sometimes it makes me angry and other times it makes me sad. No one in real life understands and that just makes it worse. Last night I just wanted to express how I was feeling to someone (anyone) but no one gets it except you girls. With that I had to share how I was feeling on here and it did help a little bit. I hope that something will change for you so that you are no longer stuck in the funk as well. You are right... this is all so draining and hard to handle sometimes. Putting on that happy face that everyone expects is not the easiest thing to do and to be honest sometimes I just don't want to wear that happy face. I'm sure we all feel that way sometimes though. :dohh: Thank you for your words and I hope you feel better soon as well.
> 
> 
> 
> missy123 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies :)
> I had my bloods done last week for IVF im hoping to go ahead with it in August after my summer holiday :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome :hi: August will be here in no time!
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> So I called the RE with some stupid question (that I'm pretty sure I alreayd asked the other dya lol) because I'm a nutcase:blush: and wanted to see if they knew anything yet. I asked if my husband should make his appt for the sperm analysis/sperm freezing...(what ever they're doing) because his schedule is crazy and we could cancel it if need be but they said no dont make it yet, because he was still waiting to talk to the medical director:dohh: i just want some answers!!!Click to expand...
> 
> haj I'm in the kids the same situation!! Dh has a urology appointment set for 4/26 and I don't now if we should keep it or not. Ugh... not knowing what is going on is driving me crazy. We can ride the crazy train together on this one. Maybe you could make the appointment and then just see where things go. Sometimes it takes a while to get in and I would hate to see you guys waiting on that one appointment once you get everything approved. The urologist DH has to see is set out 6 weeks so that worked out great for us because that meant he would go in a few days after he gets home. Can you call and see how far out the appointment bookings are just to find out?Click to expand...

The urologist is normally able to get you in pretty fast so I dont want to make any appts for any of that in case the RE was able to talk some sense into the medical director.



jchic said:


> Hi All! I hope you had a wonderful Easter :)
> 
> Mrs - how are you? I know what you mean, its so difficult for people to understand how taxing this process is, especially the financial burden of it! I know everything will work out for you! xx
> 
> Haj - any word on if the medical director spoke to your insurance?
> 
> Lucie - hmmm, I find that alot of peoples interactions with one doctor may not be what you experience. I say go with your gut!
> 
> Mobaby, liz, missy - how are you all?

Nope nothing yet. I'm (im)patiently waiting. The RE was supposed to be talking to the medical director since Thursday. I know at some point on Friday he still hadn't gotten through to him. I'm going to try to hold off till tomorrow to give them a call. I'm hoping they'll call me before hand


----------



## BlueStorm

Hey Ladies hope you are all had a great Easter. Just saying HI. No updates here just getting nervous about our taping for the talk show tomorrow. Now they have my husband on stage too. He's was not to happy about it at first but he's OK now


----------



## MoBaby

Hey ladies I'm good. Still waiting on af... Day 52 after d/c... Calling on Wednesday if no af by then for intervention. Friday is 8 wks so I want to call Wednesday so I can start meds on the weekend if he wants me to start anything. Otherwise no update. Everything depends on AF which is frustrating!


----------



## michelle01

MoBaby said:


> Hey ladies I'm good. Still waiting on af... Day 52 after d/c... Calling on Wednesday if no af by then for intervention. Friday is 8 wks so I want to call Wednesday so I can start meds on the weekend if he wants me to start anything. Otherwise no update. Everything depends on AF which is frustrating!

How frustrating! Did the dr say they could intervene? I just had my d&c on Friday; I am still in some pain from it, but slowly recovering. Thank goodness for pain pills!!!


----------



## JDH1982

lizlemon said:


> Hello, I thought I would update - my dh and it's DNA tests came back, all normal so that is great news! But news that made me cry is I have raised levels of an antibody that causes clotting and means babies can get starved of oxygen and food from my placenta. :(. The dr said I would be on daily injections when pregnant and will send me for further tests to see what implications it has on day to day life..... Strangely the only thing I get is cold feet and hands, besides that I'm very healthy, so hoping nothing else is wrong!
> 
> Anyway hope everyone has a good easter - we are going away for a week, so I can forget all things medical for a while :)

Hi hun, they think I have clotting issues too, and believe this to be the cause of my miscarriages, as there is no other medical reason. I just wanted to let you know that I have been put on the daily injections for this pregnancy and they are fine hun, a bit stingy but ok. I think after IVF we become a dab hand at injecting!. I have to stay on them till 14 weeks and continue with other meds to full term. I just wanted you to know that you are not alone and that they're not all that bad.

Thinking of you ladies :hugs:


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies, so I caved and called the RE's office. They still havent heard anything. I completely didnt stress about it all weekend because i knew even if i tried to call they were closed and i wouldnt get an answer...monday rolls around and the anxiety and all that fun stuff shoots back up. I'm just really not good at the waiting game and sadly thats all TTC is.:dohh: Anyways, I just hope the come back with some sort of answer soon. its maddening to me that in a month theres a real chance that i can be pregnant, yet that can all change with a phone call :wacko:


----------



## Jenn76

Hey Ladies! Glad to see our group is growing, and growing. Welcome :hi: to all the new ladies. We had a great time in Vegas but I'm glad to be home. Thanks for all the well wishes for my Kitty, unfortunately she's not doing well. I've been a mess about it all. :cry: Still hoping she pulls through, but her prognosis isn't good. I really appreciate the support you guys all give. 

So I saw this girl who must have been 7-8 months pregnant drinking and smoking in one of the casinos. It really upset me!!! WTF!!!! It makes me soooo mad that I would give anything as I know you all would too, to be pregnant and we would do everything in our power to keep that baby safe and healthy and here this girl obviously doesn't give a shit about her baby. I wouldn't have even been there if I was pregnant. All of the hotels are smoke filled. Sorry I'm a Canadian and everything here is smoke free. You can not smoke in any buildings, malls, restaurants, casinos, bars...... Nowhere. I have become so adapted to it being smoke free that it was a real eye opener to be exposed to that again. My eyes were all blood shot and clothes all smoke smelling within a few hours and I wasn't standing next to any smokers. I could see pregnant ladies all over the place. It can't be great for them inhaling all that smoke. But they probably don't even realize it since they are accustomed to that environment as I was too before Canada passed the no smoking law. It was just weird for me. I'm not planning on living in a bubble when I'm pregnant but I will avoid certain things. So that's my rant!

Haj sorry to hear about your insurance problems. I hope everything works out in the end. I know how you must be feeling IVF is a real financial burden. I've been saving all my pennies to afford this too. You mentioned that you had to have a certain amount of IUI's for them to approve it, is that an option?? And are those covered? And could that change the denial? 

JDH congrats on the :bfp: wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Lizlemon so sorry to hear about your loss, you will have a lot of support in this group.

Mobaby sorry for your loss as well FX that AF comes soon. I had a friend that was pregnant and had a MC at about 7 weeks. She didn't get her AF month after month and was feeling awful so she went back to the doctor about it and it turned out that she was still pregnant. She was pregnant with twins and didn't know it, neither did the doctors. She actually gave birth to a healthy baby girl. I'm not sure if that's possible with a D&C since I don't know much about that. Crazy things can happen.


----------



## haj624

Jenn76 said:


> Hey Ladies! Glad to see our group is growing, and growing. Welcome :hi: to all the new ladies. We had a great time in Vegas but I'm glad to be home. Thanks for all the well wishes for my Kitty, unfortunately she's not doing well. I've been a mess about it all. :cry: Still hoping she pulls through, but her prognosis isn't good. I really appreciate the support you guys all give.
> 
> So I saw this girl who must have been 7-8 months pregnant drinking and smoking in one of the casinos. It really upset me!!! WTF!!!! It makes me soooo mad that I would give anything as I know you all would too, to be pregnant and we would do everything in our power to keep that baby safe and healthy and here this girl obviously doesn't give a shit about her baby. I wouldn't have even been there if I was pregnant. All of the hotels are smoke filled. Sorry I'm a Canadian and everything here is smoke free. You can not smoke in any buildings, malls, restaurants, casinos, bars...... Nowhere. I have become so adapted to it being smoke free that it was a real eye opener to be exposed to that again. My eyes were all blood shot and clothes all smoke smelling within a few hours and I wasn't standing next to any smokers. I could see pregnant ladies all over the place. It can't be great for them inhaling all that smoke. But they probably don't even realize it since they are accustomed to that environment as I was too before Canada passed the no smoking law. It was just weird for me. I'm not planning on living in a bubble when I'm pregnant but I will avoid certain things. So that's my rant!
> 
> Haj sorry to hear about your insurance problems. I hope everything works out in the end. I know how you must be feeling IVF is a real financial burden. I've been saving all my pennies to afford this too. You mentioned that you had to have a certain amount of IUI's for them to approve it, is that an option?? And are those covered? And could that change the denial?
> 
> JDH congrats on the :bfp: wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.
> 
> Lizlemon so sorry to hear about your loss, you will have a lot of support in this group.
> 
> Mobaby sorry for your loss as well FX that AF comes soon. I had a friend that was pregnant and had a MC at about 7 weeks. She didn't get her AF month after month and was feeling awful so she went back to the doctor about it and it turned out that she was still pregnant. She was pregnant with twins and didn't know it, neither did the doctors. She actually gave birth to a healthy baby girl. I'm not sure if that's possible with a D&C since I don't know much about that. Crazy things can happen.

No, the IUI's aren't the issue. With my husbands morphology they wont even work. Right now, the issue is with my husbands varicocele and the insurance company arguing he should get the surgery before we try IVF but my RE is saying bc the varicocele is so tiny surgery wouldnt matter and we would have to get IVF anyway. So right now we're just waiting to see if the doctor can speak to the medical director and change his mind. And either way we will need some medical assistance because I am not ovulating on my own. I just dont understand with my issues as well, why they aren't approving this. Its just very disheartening.


----------



## Jenn76

haj624 said:


> No, the IUI's aren't the issue. With my husbands morphology they wont even work. Right now, the issue is with my husbands varicocele and the insurance company arguing he should get the surgery before we try IVF but my RE is saying bc the varicocele is so tiny surgery wouldnt matter and we would have to get IVF anyway. So right now we're just waiting to see if the doctor can speak to the medical director and change his mind. And either way we will need some medical assistance because I am not ovulating on my own. I just dont understand with my issues as well, why they aren't approving this. Its just very disheartening.

That sucks, could the doctor do the surgery just to appease the insurance company?


----------



## s08

Glad you had a good time in Vegas, Jenn. You got married, right? Or am I crazy? I totally know what you mean about the smoke in the casinos. You can't smoke inside buildings in our state, so it is pretty gross there, even with their ventilation systems. And like you, it is my pet peeve seeing pregnant women smoking. Ugh...what is wrong with people? 

Haj, I feel your pain about the insurance. I have spent most of today on the phone with my insurance company trying to figure out which IVF meds will be covered. They don't cover any of the procedures, but a few of my meds are covered. But they are such a pain! I hope it works out for you. 

AFM, CD 1 here. Of course, I always hoped I'd be that story of the woman who becomes pregnant the cycle before beginning IVF...but it is not to be. So I'll start bcp on April 12 and then retrieval/transfer as soon as possible, probably mid-May. We've decided to just stay locally for the procedures and not travel to Vancouver. It would save a lot of money, but its just not worth the stress at this point. DH and I decided if we are unsuccessful this time around, it might be worth driving to Canada. Hope it doesn't come to that.


----------



## MoBaby

michelle01 said:


> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies I'm good. Still waiting on af... Day 52 after d/c... Calling on Wednesday if no af by then for intervention. Friday is 8 wks so I want to call Wednesday so I can start meds on the weekend if he wants me to start anything. Otherwise no update. Everything depends on AF which is frustrating!
> 
> How frustrating! Did the dr say they could intervene? I just had my d&c on Friday; I am still in some pain from it, but slowly recovering. Thank goodness for pain pills!!!Click to expand...

they can rx provera to try and kick start it. i was 100% normal before with perfect 28 day cycles and i coud predict them based on pre af symptoms. 

im sorry for your loss :( i had pain for no lie 4 wks post which isnt normal but dr said everything was fine. i wonder if this has anything to do with delayed af? im calling tomorrow not wednesday ive decided. ive waited long enough and im truly frustrated! when will you retry?


----------



## Jenn76

s08 said:


> Glad you had a good time in Vegas, Jenn. You got married, right? Or am I crazy? I totally know what you mean about the smoke in the casinos. You can't smoke inside buildings in our state, so it is pretty gross there, even with their ventilation systems. And like you, it is my pet peeve seeing pregnant women smoking. Ugh...what is wrong with people?
> 
> Haj, I feel your pain about the insurance. I have spent most of today on the phone with my insurance company trying to figure out which IVF meds will be covered. They don't cover any of the procedures, but a few of my meds are covered. But they are such a pain! I hope it works out for you.
> 
> AFM, CD 1 here. Of course, I always hoped I'd be that story of the woman who becomes pregnant the cycle before beginning IVF...but it is not to be. So I'll start bcp on April 12 and then retrieval/transfer as soon as possible, probably mid-May. We've decided to just stay locally for the procedures and not travel to Vancouver. It would save a lot of money, but its just not worth the stress at this point. DH and I decided if we are unsuccessful this time around, it might be worth driving to Canada. Hope it doesn't come to that.

Yes we got officially hitched! Not that it really changes anything we were common law anyway. I mostly did it so that when we have a baby I will have the same name. That and we are in love and want to be married.


----------



## s08

Jenn76 said:


> s08 said:
> 
> 
> Glad you had a good time in Vegas, Jenn. You got married, right? Or am I crazy? I totally know what you mean about the smoke in the casinos. You can't smoke inside buildings in our state, so it is pretty gross there, even with their ventilation systems. And like you, it is my pet peeve seeing pregnant women smoking. Ugh...what is wrong with people?
> 
> Haj, I feel your pain about the insurance. I have spent most of today on the phone with my insurance company trying to figure out which IVF meds will be covered. They don't cover any of the procedures, but a few of my meds are covered. But they are such a pain! I hope it works out for you.
> 
> AFM, CD 1 here. Of course, I always hoped I'd be that story of the woman who becomes pregnant the cycle before beginning IVF...but it is not to be. So I'll start bcp on April 12 and then retrieval/transfer as soon as possible, probably mid-May. We've decided to just stay locally for the procedures and not travel to Vancouver. It would save a lot of money, but its just not worth the stress at this point. DH and I decided if we are unsuccessful this time around, it might be worth driving to Canada. Hope it doesn't come to that.
> 
> Yes we got officially hitched! Not that it really changes anything we were common law anyway. I mostly did it so that when we have a baby I will have the same name. That and we are in love and want to be married.Click to expand...

Well congratulations! Marriage didn't change a whole lot for us either, but for me it was just nice to use the word husband and share the same last name.

We were in Vegas two weekends ago, and the weather was just beautiful...missing the sunshine already!


----------



## haj624

Jenn76 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> No, the IUI's aren't the issue. With my husbands morphology they wont even work. Right now, the issue is with my husbands varicocele and the insurance company arguing he should get the surgery before we try IVF but my RE is saying bc the varicocele is so tiny surgery wouldnt matter and we would have to get IVF anyway. So right now we're just waiting to see if the doctor can speak to the medical director and change his mind. And either way we will need some medical assistance because I am not ovulating on my own. I just dont understand with my issues as well, why they aren't approving this. Its just very disheartening.
> 
> That sucks, could the doctor do the surgery just to appease the insurance company?Click to expand...

The urologist can do the surgery but the issue is we cant get IVF for a year then. And the RE thinks his sperm morphology wont improve enough for natural conception or IUI. Even if it did we would still need some sort of medical assistance because I'm not ovulating.


----------



## haj624

So I came home yesterday from mail from the insurance company with a letter with a big bold *DENIED* on it. Just kind of a slap in the face. It had things to do to appeal the decision but I dont know if I should call the RE to tell them about it since I had called them yesterday to see if they had any news. I don't want to drive them nuts and make them hate me.


----------



## jchic

Ugh, Haj that is SO SO annoying! Yes, call them and APPEAL APPEAL APPEAL!!!!

Jen - congrats!


----------



## haj624

jchic said:


> Ugh, Haj that is SO SO annoying! Yes, call them and APPEAL APPEAL APPEAL!!!!
> 
> Jen - congrats!

Well the RE is already doing that. He has a phone call into the medical director to try to get it approved. I just want to hear back already!!!


----------



## sekky

Hi everyone, I haven't posted for a while because i have been super busy with my new job. no stressful though.

Congrats on the BFP JDH1982 and wishing you a H&H pregnancy.

Hope everyone had a great easter.

I'm a little behind on the thread and will read all i've missed in due course and update myself with everyone's progress.

Welcome to the new ladies the more the merrier and we will all support ourselves through our journey to our BFPs.

AFM- Am starting clomid tonight with perfectly timed at home insemination and RE gave approval. So here's to my final shot with clomid and hoping this is it. I will be doing 200mg of clomid as that is my regular dose initially. I was on 100mg with 75iu of gonal f on alternate days with my last iui and i manage to produce only one follie. but on only 200mg of clomid i got up to 5 follies with the last one i did.

Really hopeful I will get it right this time around and IVF will be postponed or not even needed anymore.


----------



## haj624

Soooo i called the doctor (insert epic patience fail). she answered the phone and its the same lady i always deal with and I was like Hi Rochelle is Heather and before she could get another word in i was like im not calling for an update, and she started laughing and she was like you're too funny. I was like I just wanted to let you know that I received the letter from the insurance company and I told her what it said and I said I didn't know if you needed it. She said they hadnt received anything like that yet so fax it over to her. She said the medical director over at GHI is only in on Tuesdays and Fridays. So she said they are hoping for a call back from him today. She said the doctor reviewed our charts again and still stands firrm on his decision that IVF is our only option and he doesn't think the surgery will do anything. She said I know GHI has gotten a lot stricter with there policies but it seems to the Dr. that this is your only option. I said to her so do you think we are still in the running here and she said yes, i think you still have a shot. She said hopefully I can call you back today with some good news. 



So I'm trying not to get my hopes up but I really hope she does. And at least I know that the doctor is only in on Tuesdays and Fridays that if I dont hear anything today they wont have an answer till Friday so I don't need to drive myself nuts wednesday and thursday


----------



## MoBaby

Haj: sorry you are Having to deal with all this :( I hope the re can sort it out.
Sekky: fingers crossed for you!! 

I have to go for beta check and progesterone check in the morning.. Hoping for answers. Maybe they will do an ultrasound if no answers then as to where is af.


----------



## haj624

MoBaby said:


> Haj: sorry you are Having to deal with all this :( I hope the re can sort it out.
> Sekky: fingers crossed for you!!
> 
> I have to go for beta check and progesterone check in the morning.. Hoping for answers. Maybe they will do an ultrasound if no answers then as to where is af.

Thanks hun!!! I'm (im) patiently waiting by the phone lol:wacko:


----------



## MoBaby

If your patience is anything like mine, that means you are pacing! Lol


----------



## haj624

MoBaby said:


> If your patience is anything like mine, that means you are pacing! Lol

Haha if I wasnt at my desk I would be. I just keep looking at my phone like thats going to make it ring. Not to mention my anxiety levels are like through the roof :wacko:


----------



## tiffttc

Hi everyone!!! i have also been referred for IVF!!! i have been told that me and my husband have to go an intro day so we have an appointment on 22nd may.......and af is due bout a week after that so hopefully i wil be starting my 1st IVF cycle end of may start of june depending on when af comes..,,..,,so i cant wait to on the same cycle of some of ye girls!!i have been ttc 2 yrs 6 months.....with one failed IUI so i hope i can be ttc buddies with everyone
The summers will bring us all our BFP that we are all are waiting for!!


----------



## haj624

tiffttc said:


> Hi everyone!!! i have also been referred for IVF!!! i have been told that me and my husband have to go an intro day so we have an appointment on 22nd may.......and af is due bout a week after that so hopefully i wil be starting my 1st IVF cycle end of may start of june depending on when af comes..,,..,,so i cant wait to on the same cycle of some of ye girls!!i have been ttc 2 yrs 6 months.....with one failed IUI so i hope i can be ttc buddies with everyone
> The summers will bring us all our BFP that we are all are waiting for!!

Welcome!!!:flower:


----------



## alscreetch

Hi Ladies... Care if I join? I have been secretly stalking this thread, and like most I was scared to post! I have my first US on 4/16 with Lupron to start on 4/17 dependent upon the results. My tentative egg retrieval is scheduled for May 9th. I am calmly freaking out, and I think I need the emotional support from all of you!

I like most have had a very long emotional infertile journey. 8 yrs total. I am limited to IVF as the only optional due to tubal pregnancies, stage 4 endo, and I recently had surgery to remove the remaining tube, knowing this was the best option for IVF. It took me a minute to get to this point, to be able financially and mentally ready for this, but here it is.


----------



## jchic

Haj, At least your RE's office is nice and understanding. I agree, you have a great shot, especially when the doctor is so adamant about IVF . Insurance companies piss me off, because its like, you PAY for the freaking coverage, and right when you need it, they act like assholes. I am confident it will work out for you, I truly am. Try to distract yourself (I know, I know, how could you possibly). Are you going to follow up with Rochelle tomorrow?


----------



## everhopeful

I haven't been on this thread for a while but lovely to check back with everyone. Welcome to all the new ladies, hopefully we will all have some wonderfully happy journeys to share together! 

I have been going to acupuncture weekly and I think it is really helping. After having 6 cycles of comic my lining was really thin and my periods were getting shorter and shorter but this last period was back to being pretty decent. Going to keep going next month as I don't think it could do me any harm! 

Got an apt with my specialist on April 30th with my medication due to start after my May period.

Hope everyone out there is ok and that everyone has a smooth cycle! Bit nervous as this will be my first IVF cycle!

Xx


----------



## michelle01

MoBaby said:


> michelle01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies I'm good. Still waiting on af... Day 52 after d/c... Calling on Wednesday if no af by then for intervention. Friday is 8 wks so I want to call Wednesday so I can start meds on the weekend if he wants me to start anything. Otherwise no update. Everything depends on AF which is frustrating!
> 
> How frustrating! Did the dr say they could intervene? I just had my d&c on Friday; I am still in some pain from it, but slowly recovering. Thank goodness for pain pills!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they can rx provera to try and kick start it. i was 100% normal before with perfect 28 day cycles and i coud predict them based on pre af symptoms.
> 
> im sorry for your loss :( i had pain for no lie 4 wks post which isnt normal but dr said everything was fine. i wonder if this has anything to do with delayed af? im calling tomorrow not wednesday ive decided. ive waited long enough and im truly frustrated! when will you retry?Click to expand...

Sounds like me...28 day cycle and was normal! I am a bit worried, even though its five days post-op, I am hurting. I am taking pain meds and dr said some people have a harder recovery. I am so tired all the time too. They are doing chromosome testing and based on that I may have to have some more tests ran. I want to start another cycle as soon as possible, but know that depends on when af comes too.

Hopefully the dr can get you regulated again!! Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## michelle01

Haj - I hope you get your insurance dilema worked out! Hopefully you hear good news and can continue on with IVF! 

Welcome tiffttc and alscreetch! I recently joined this group as I had a failed ivf in march. I had my d&c last friday and now waiting to heal so I can start another cycle around july.


----------



## Jenn76

HAJ I agree with Jchic appeal the denial hopefully they will change their mind. It's great that you have a great RE that will help you battle them. Good Luck.

Sekky good luck!! Here's hoping this time you will get your BFP.

Mobaby good luck with your appointment tomorrow, I really hope you get some answers.

Welcome Tiffttc and Alscreetch :hi: This is a great form. It really helps to type what you are feeling and have people understand. I've been reading a bunch of different blogs and they really help.

Hope everyone is doing well. Time is flying by and May is fast approaching. I'm super excited to hear about all of the ladies progress that are finally starting IVF. Best wishes to all.


----------



## MrsC8776

Hey ladies,

Sorry it's been a few days. Things around here have been a little crazy. Nothing with IVF just life. All is well though.

BlueStorm~ I hope the taping went well today. I will hop over to your journal as soon as I'm finished here and see if you have any updates about it. I'm glad DH became ok with going. 

haj~ I'm sorry the insurance is still being a pain in the ass. I know how all that goes and it's horrible. I'm sure the letter was just the icing on the cake. I'm so happy that you have an RE who is helping you and fighting for you. Fingers crossed! 

Jenn~ Sorry about your kitty. :( I hope things are looking better and she is doing well now. As for the casino and the woman smoking and drinking. :growlmad: That makes me angry!! If only she knew what some women have to go through to get pregnant and that far along! 
Congrats on being married!! :happydance:

s08~ It's almost BC time!! I hope you are doing well and I'm sure you are getting excited. Who would have thought that starting BC could mean so much when trying for a baby. I agree that traveling isn't worth the stress. Being in your own home during the process and being able to have the comfort in your bed is important. Thats what I thought about when we talked about traveling. 

sekky~ I hope the insemination goes well and you end up with a BFP at the end! You will not even have to think about IVF anymore. 

MoBaby~ I hope the appointment goes as well as it can tomorrow. AF is being very stubborn for you and I would be so frustrated if I were you. I really hope they can give you some answers tomorrow. Are they still talking about ways to make AF show?

tiffttc~ Welcome :hi: Sounds like you will be getting started very soon! I can't wait to hear how things go for you. 

alscreetch~ Welcome :hi: I'm glad you have decide to post. It can be scary but I promise all the ladies in here are great and very supportive. I look forward to hearing how your u/s goes next week. Fingers crossed everything looks great and you will start Lupron the next day. 

jchic~ How are you doing? I hope the 2ww is treating you well. What is your test date?

everhopeful~ I'm glad you are still here and updating. The 30th will be here in no time. I think we are all at least a little nervous and that is completely normal! 

JDH~ How are you doing? I know you got your BFP but I just wanted to check in with you. 

Lucie~ Did you decide on where you will go for a new consult? I hope you are doing ok hun. 

MJ and l8bloomer~ The dates for your appointments are approaching! Please let us know how everything goes. 

I hope the rest of you ladies are doing well and finding things to keep yourself busy during all this waiting. 

AFM~ Just been busy with work and things like that. I reported a few days ago that I asked the new clinic if I need to still have an SIS since I just had an HSG in December. Well that Friday I called the old clinic and asked the records department to fax over my HSG results to the new clinic because apparently they forgot to send that one over. The guy said he would do it right away. Well I called Monday to make sure they got it and of course they didn't. :growlmad: I had a feeling, it's part of the reason I left there. They are just to busy doing what they want and don't have a care about anyone as a person. So today I requested them again... lets see if they finally make it over to the new place. Also I kinda needs some opinions. We still are unsure if finances are going to come together but DH has a urology appointment on the 26th. Thats $340.00 and I don't know if we should keep it or push it back a little bit. Insurance doesn't cover it just like everything else so thats where I'm stuck at. What would you ladies do?? 

:hugs: To all of you. A :flower: for being so supportive and strong during this whole thing.


----------



## Lucie73821

Thanks for thinking of me MrsC. Dh and I have decided to keep the apt with the other re in our town. All the bad things I have heard have all been second hand info. So now just wishing May 8 h would hurry up and get here! I'm anxious to hear what he has to say. 

Hope you ladies are doing well!


----------



## haj624

hey ladies thank you so much for your support.:flower: I never heard back from the doctor yesterday so I just gave them a call and Rochelle had answered and I said I just wanted to see if you heard anything back yesterday (I guarentee this woman is ready to kill me) and she was like when I was leaving at like 5 to 5 yesterday I gave them a call saying I had never heard back from them and she said they said the medical director asked for my doctors cell phone number so they gave it to him. So shes like hold on let me ask the doctor if he called and she put me on hold and came back and was like nope he never called him. So pretty much I'm waiting on this dumb medical director to call my doctor back and make a decision. I can only assume he has no idea how people (especially women) feel when they are in this kind of limbo:dohh:


----------



## jchic

He absolutely has NO idea how women feel. WHAT an ass! I hope he calls asap!


----------



## haj624

jchic said:


> He absolutely has NO idea how women feel. WHAT an ass! I hope he calls asap!

Me too. DH and I live in an apt complex and last night we found out the couple across the hall from us is pregnant...i smiled and congratulated them, then I went into our apt and cried my eyes out. I really dont want to me bitter and feel sad everytime i hear or see someone is pregnant but I just feel so stressed that I'm either never going to have a baby or its going to take us forever:cry:


----------



## MrsC8776

haj you will have a baby!! It's going to work out for you, I truly believe that. :hugs:


----------



## haj624

MrsC8776 said:


> haj you will have a baby!! It's going to work out for you, I truly believe that. :hugs:

Thanks love!!!:hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

So it appears I have ovulated already so they said if no af in 2 weeks to let them know. So no meds for af now. So now I have to wait. Oh and the nurse was like your doing ivf in July right? I said no I thought June and she informed me they take June off so I can't start bcp until june now! Now I'm just upset now because that's 4 more weeks plus of waiting. I wanted the cycle to be before my birthday in July but I guess not :(


----------



## alscreetch

I agree that the whole system is really screwed up. Too many men rule when it comes to sensitive woman issues. While yes we are all emotional creatures, but these asses don't understand point...blank... They do not feel the undeniable need to become a mother (at least for some of us) and the lenghts that we would go through. I feel our sense of emotional baggage is treated and abused by the insurance & medical industry simply because they can. I am sorry Haj, but trust and believe don't give up. 

Sorry for my tangent, just in that kind of a mood today! I received my Follistim today, and just paid for it, so I am feeling financially raped! All out of pocket here, no insurance coverage :(


----------



## MoBaby

That's the same as me :( all ou of pocket! I pay how much for health insurance and can't even use it. It's not like I chose to do ivf.


----------



## MrsC8776

I'm in the same boat ladies. It's horrible that we pay for health insurance but can't even use it foe what we need. Ugh... it just pisses me off. :growlmad: Ok sorry, thats my rant for the day. 

MoBaby~ I'm glad you are ovulating. Now just the wait for af. I know it's not going to be easy but at least you know your body is working with you a little bit. Sorry to hear they are making you wait an extra month though. :hugs:


----------



## haj624

My heart breaks for all of the ladies that insurance won't cover it for. Its not like we want plastic surgery...we want babies and I thinkg everyone (almost everyone) deserves the chance!!!


----------



## alscreetch

I agree MrsC & Mobaby! Pisses me off too, it's a legitimate rant ;) For most of us IVF isn't a choice. I don't have tubes, it is not "humanly" possible (godly yes) for me to conceive naturally. 

Mobaby- Ovulation is good, AF will be here soon :) I know how you feel about planning cycles around birthdays. If you start BCP in June you can still be preggers in July. Which would be the best birthday gift ever!!! (optimistic for JULY BFP) Mine is in June, and doing ET in May. Everything will work out!!

Haj- Don't feel bad for having coverage. I think we would agree that we are happy for the women that do have coverage, and just wish that IVF and like ART procedures wouldn't be so politically challenged in other states! But look at what your going through, they still find loopholes... I hope your RE wins your case... I love it when the underdog prevails!! :)


----------



## tiffttc

Hey everyone!! thanks everyone for welcoming.......iam sorry to hear that some of your insurance companies are acting so cruel with ye i live in ireland so we are covered under the HSE so our ivf/icsi #1 is going to cost us 3100 euro and that inculdes all the nessicary tests that will be accosiated with it.......i thought that was expensive until i heard some of your prices WOW it is expensive........has anyone been to an introduction day about ivf?? mine is 22nd may and iam just wondering what was it like?? i dont really know waht to expect iam a bit scared and nervous!!!


----------



## BlueStorm

Welcom tiffttc & alscreetch

Jenn - Congrats on getting hitched. I really hope your cat is doing better

Haj - This is awful what this medical directore is putting you thru. Just keep on top of them so they can keep on top of him. At least your RE is fighting for you.

Sekky - Good luck with this cycle I hope this is it for you and no IVF

MoBaby- Sorry that you have to wait another month. I know how hard it can be when you are all set for one date and then it gets changed.

Mrs C - Sorry that your old clinic is still screwing you up. I hope they get those papers faxed and you don't have to havet the SIS

Lucie - I think you made a good decision.

AFM - I had my taping yesterday on The Revolution. It was really great. I was super nervous but once I meet everyone and they were so nice I felt much better. I have to say Dr. Jen was really nice and she is really passionate about getting infertility awareness out there (we spoke off camera about it a lot) Tim Gunn is the nicest person I ever meet. We spoke after the tapping and he wished us so much luck and had so many nice things to say. Some of it was a little scripted and they made me pretend I didn't know about certian stuff that I already knew about. My DH lied and said his sperm were ok, b\c he was embarrassed, but that's ok :winkwink: So it is going to air the week of the 22nd which is national infertility week. I don't know the exact date yet but will let you all know when I find out. It was fun getting hair and makeup done and all. We also saw Ty Pennington and he was super nice too. For some reason I expected everyone to be snobby. 

Hope everyone else is doing well today :flower:


----------



## wantbabysoon

Hi Ladies,
I hope you don't mind me joining in!
I have had 2 failed IUIs and we are probably looking at a July IVF. (Will try one more IUI maybe)
I have a lot to catch up!


----------



## BlueStorm

wantbabysoon said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I hope you don't mind me joining in!
> I have had 2 failed IUIs and we are probably looking at a July IVF. (Will try one more IUI maybe)
> I have a lot to catch up!

Welcome :hi:


----------



## MoBaby

Yippie!! AF is coming! Finally! Spotting and cramps will be full force tomorrow. Only took 8 wks and having bloodwork yesterday :)


----------



## haj624

Morning ladies!!!
Yayyy MoBaby!!! So i decided I'm really not going to call the doctor today. Right now I have no urge and hopefully it stays at bay. I'll call tomorrow. If I don't hear by them tomorrow I can only assume I wont be started IVF right now because next week I'm supposed to start my testing and Lupron shots. And if they don't have an answer, they are not going to allow me to obviously. I also decided I am taking tomorrow off from work...my job doesnt know that yet:haha: i was telling my mom yesterday I was planning on doing that and i totally want to sleep late and just relax...so needless to say i got a call from my younger brother asking if i can come over at 845 tomorrow morning and babysit my 6 month old nephew. i love that kid so i dont mind but in the same token my day i wanted off i did not want to have to be with a baby, since thats been the only thing on my brain, but being the type of person i am of course i said yes. Also when i got home yesterday i went to the mailbox and dh had got mail from gerber life insurance....really???? lol anyways...im hoping today will be a positive day!!!:thumbup:


----------



## BlueStorm

Yay MoBaby! So happy she is finally showing up and you can get started again :happydance:


----------



## MrsC8776

BlueStorm said:


> AFM - I had my taping yesterday on The Revolution. It was really great. I was super nervous but once I meet everyone and they were so nice I felt much better. I have to say Dr. Jen was really nice and she is really passionate about getting infertility awareness out there (we spoke off camera about it a lot) Tim Gunn is the nicest person I ever meet. We spoke after the tapping and he wished us so much luck and had so many nice things to say. Some of it was a little scripted and they made me pretend I didn't know about certian stuff that I already knew about. My DH lied and said his sperm were ok, b\c he was embarrassed, but that's ok :winkwink: So it is going to air the week of the 22nd which is national infertility week. I don't know the exact date yet but will let you all know when I find out. It was fun getting hair and makeup done and all. We also saw Ty Pennington and he was super nice too. For some reason I expected everyone to be snobby.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well today :flower:

I'm glad everything went well for you during the taping. I told DH about it and he said he didn't think he would be comfortable going on and talking about his part. Even if your DH lied he is still brave for going up there as are you! 



wantbabysoon said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I hope you don't mind me joining in!
> I have had 2 failed IUIs and we are probably looking at a July IVF. (Will try one more IUI maybe)
> I have a lot to catch up!

Welcome :hi: If you try one more IUI when do you think that will be. Fingers crossed it will work for you if you decide to go that route. 



MoBaby said:


> Yippie!! AF is coming! Finally! Spotting and cramps will be full force tomorrow. Only took 8 wks and having bloodwork yesterday :)

Yay for AF!! I know it took a long time but hopefully from her on out everything will go great for you and AF will be a regular until IVF. After that she is not allowed! :haha:



haj624 said:


> Morning ladies!!!
> Yayyy MoBaby!!! So i decided I'm really not going to call the doctor today. Right now I have no urge and hopefully it stays at bay. I'll call tomorrow. If I don't hear by them tomorrow I can only assume I wont be started IVF right now because next week I'm supposed to start my testing and Lupron shots. And if they don't have an answer, they are not going to allow me to obviously. I also decided I am taking tomorrow off from work...my job doesnt know that yet:haha: i was telling my mom yesterday I was planning on doing that and i totally want to sleep late and just relax...so needless to say i got a call from my younger brother asking if i can come over at 845 tomorrow morning and babysit my 6 month old nephew. i love that kid so i dont mind but in the same token my day i wanted off i did not want to have to be with a baby, since thats been the only thing on my brain, but being the type of person i am of course i said yes. Also when i got home yesterday i went to the mailbox and dh had got mail from gerber life insurance....really???? lol anyways...im hoping today will be a positive day!!!:thumbup:

Sorry your day off will be spent watching a little one. I know how hard that can be. I hope you still enjoy your day off and get a little bit of time to relax. Everything crossed for you that they call you tomorrow and tell you some good news. :thumbup:


----------



## michelle01

YAY MoBaby!!!! That is great; glad things can get started again for you!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Thanks for the welcome ladies!

MrsC8776 -> I have an appointment to discuss next steps with my doctor on 3rd May. If I decide to go for IUI it will most likely be in June followed by IVF in July (if needed).
I will need to wait for my appointment though to get some more insight.


----------



## jchic

MoBaby - YAY! This is exciting!

Mrs - how are you feeling?

Want a baby - welcome!

Michelle - how are you?

Haj - UGH! Just know that you will know soon. That medical director better get off his ass and call back your RE!

AFM - 7DPIUI and feeling good. Hoping this is it, but if not, we move to IVF and possibly the removal of that endo cyst next month so I am staying positive because things are happening!


----------



## MrsC8776

Good morning,

wanybaby~ Sounds like you have a good plan in place. 

jchic~ I'm doing ok. Feeling a little better about the whole financial situation. Of course it still hasn't been figured out yet but I should know within a couple weeks. It just does me no good to stress about it at this moment. One week until DH gets home! :happydance: I'm more than happy about that. 
I'm glad you are feeling good about this IUI. This will be it for you and there will be no need for IVF! When do you plan on testing?

Lucie~ I just went back and noticed your reply about the clinic you picked. I think you have made a good choice. Sometimes we just have to go with what we feel and not with what others say. I look forward to hearing how it goes on the 8th. 

I hope all you ladies have a great day.


----------



## jchic

I know, the financial stress is such a burden :( It will get worked out though, have faith in that. SO great that DH comes home! That is amazing news!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Thank you! :hugs: Sometimes I just need to be reminded that everything will work out. DH tells me all the time when we talk but to hear it from others really helps.


----------



## MoBaby

Hey girls I have a question. The RE nurse said I could start on birth control now if I wanted and be on it until June 24... She sometimes women do better with longer time on bcp but it makes me nervous because last time I was on bcp longer and I started off slow with stimming as compared to #1. I told her no id start in may but now in wondering if I should just do it. What do you girls think?? Im not supressing with Lupron. Doing microflare (still using lupron in small dose). Would longer bcp be better?? Idk... They are fine with whatever. My estimated egg collection is either July 9 or 16 (birthday is 14 so 9 would be better). I'm excited to have dates but it seems sooo far away!


----------



## MrsC8776

MoBaby~ Could being on BC that long hurt anything? I wonder why she offered that. I mean I know she said sometimes women do better but does she think it will work for you and the route you are going (microflare)? Unfortunately I don't know much about the BC and the process yet. I know if I was asked to do BC for longer and said no I would be thinking about all the what if's... good and bad. I think I would just go with my gut feeling on that one and do what you think is best for you. I'm sorry that I'm not much help.


----------



## s08

MoBaby, I wish I knew the answer about the bcp. I'm actually curious about the same thing. I started my pills 2 days ago, and we are still working out our retrieval and transfer dates, so I'm not sure how long exactly I'll be on birth control. Since you've been through the process before, I'd say go with your gut, like MrsC says. 

It is certainly weird to take a bcp again. I was on them for like 9 years, but I'm so out of practice in the last couple years. I wish it didn't come to this, but it is what it is.


----------



## MoBaby

I'm going to wait until may. I've calculated and that will be like 6 wks on them and I really don't want to take them longer than that. It would be 10 if I started now. So in may I will have u/s, saline sonogram and start bcp. Bcp to June 24th then ivf meds after that :) in the scheme of things 10 weeks isn't far away but it's going to feel like an eternity! I think what's going to be hard is my brothers wife is due with twins in late June/early July and if my first ivf worked then its when I would be due.


----------



## michelle01

jchic - I am doing better, thanks for asking! I am one week post d&c, so I am glad it is over and done with. I am now waiting for the chromosome testing results, that could take up to another 5 weeks. Then its a matter of when my next cycle starts. I need time to heal and get back to normal before starting again!! Fingers crossed for you that things work out for you this time!!!

MoBaby - 10 weeks will go so quickly; it will be here before you know it!! I wouldn't want to take bcp for a longer time if I didn't have too...so sounds like you made a good decision :)


----------



## michelle01

MrsC - glad your DH will be home soon!! Is he out of town with work?


----------



## MrsC8776

MoBaby said:


> I'm going to wait until may. I've calculated and that will be like 6 wks on them and I really don't want to take them longer than that. It would be 10 if I started now. So in may I will have u/s, saline sonogram and start bcp. Bcp to June 24th then ivf meds after that :) in the scheme of things 10 weeks isn't far away but it's going to feel like an eternity! I think what's going to be hard is my brothers wife is due with twins in late June/early July and if my first ivf worked then its when I would be due.

Sounds like a great plan. The 10 weeks will pass by quickly, just try to find something to keep yourself busy during that time. 



michelle01 said:


> MrsC - glad your DH will be home soon!! Is he out of town with work?

Thanks! My DH works in Afghanistan for 6 weeks at a time. He's home for about a month each time off and then goes right back over.


----------



## Lulu 07

Hi Ladies! I hope you don't mind if i join you. DH and I have been TTC for 3 years now. I'm 26 and DH is 30. We've had 4 failed IUI's and we've decided to move on to IVF now. I already started taking the bc and today is day 5 of that. My RE wants me to take it for a total of about 2 weeks and then start stims. I'm really nervous about the whole thing. I hope we can all get our bfp's soon!!


----------



## JDH1982

Thanks MrsC, I'm good. Super nervous, excited and scared all at the same time but thinking positive. Praying every day for a sticky bean. 

I keep reading and silently stalking your journey's and I pray for you all too xx


----------



## MrsC8776

Lulu 07 said:


> Hi Ladies! I hope you don't mind if i join you. DH and I have been TTC for 3 years now. I'm 26 and DH is 30. We've had 4 failed IUI's and we've decided to move on to IVF now. I already started taking the bc and today is day 5 of that. My RE wants me to take it for a total of about 2 weeks and then start stims. I'm really nervous about the whole thing. I hope we can all get our bfp's soon!!

Welcome :hi: Sorry you have to be here but we have wonderful support in here. 



JDH1982 said:


> Thanks MrsC, I'm good. Super nervous, excited and scared all at the same time but thinking positive. Praying every day for a sticky bean.
> 
> I keep reading and silently stalking your journey's and I pray for you all too xx

I'm glad things are going well for you! It's exciting to see that natural BFP's can happen for ladies who are heading for IVF or even done IVF before. Thanks for sticking around and cheering us on. :hugs:


----------



## l8bloomer

Hi Mrs C,

DH is getting his PESA next week. I'm excited and nervous at the same time. I just realized that neither the urologist nor the clinic said anything about BD rules before the procedure, like abstaining at least 2 days beforehand in a normal sperm collection. :dohh:

Do you happen to know anything about this?


----------



## Jenn76

Mrs C I completely understand your concerns with finances, is this urology appointment required for your IVF testing? I agree with Haj that it sucks that more insurance companies don't see fertility treatments as a required medical coverage. Especially the meds...... I can get meds to prevent me from getting pregnant BCP's under my plan but meds to help me get pregnant aren't covered! I have been stressing so much over finances too and I have come to realize that I can't live like that. I need stop second guessing every cent that I spend and just trust that everything will come together. Great news that your DH is coming home next week!! I really admire you for being able to handle him being away so long and going to Afghanistan at that.

Lucie I think you made the right decision on your RE. It doesn't matter where you pick there will always be someone that has something bad to say about that clinic. I think traveling out of your town could cause more stress. Also the fact that the RE you are meeting with has a higher success rate that speaks for something. Good luck with your appointment, May 8th will be here in no time! 

Blue congrats on the taping I can't wait to see the show. That is really exciting that you got chosen for that. It's great that your DH got to participate as well. I doubt I could ever get mine to, he would definitely not want to discuss his male factor infertility either. :blush: 

Tiffttc I went to my town's IVF introduction back in February, it was very informative. They had a question answer session after the presentation and it was great hearing all the questions others had to ask. We got to meet all the nurses and embryologist for my clinic and they explained their roles. I really enjoyed it and was surprised to see so many people there in our same boat. 

Welcome wantbabysoon :hi: sorry to hear about your fertility challenges. This group is a great support system. I have learned a lot from these ladies. 

Mobaby congrats on AF coming! I'm glad you will be able to get started soon.

Jchic FX that this is it for you! How soon will you know if you are BFP?

Welcome Lulu! :hi: That's great that you are already on the path for starting you IVF! I am totally with you on the whole nervous thing, this will be my first fertility procedure ever. Sorry to hear about your four failed IUI's that really sucks that you have unexplained infertility. You will get a lot of support here.

AFM: I'm still just counting down the days until my MRI. Work has been hectic which is helping to pass the time. This has been a really hard week for me first adapting to the time change from traveling (4 hours difference) and my poor sick kitty. She ended up going into full renal failure on Monday night and was suffering to much for me to have the vet continue trying to treat her. They told me her chances were grave over and over again but at no time would they tell me what to do. I could just tell they felt it was hopeless. I went in to see her at the hospital to make my decision and she laid they so lifeless, she couldn't even hold up her head anymore. As hard as it was I knew I had to let her go to better place. :cry: Thanks for all the support that you guys have given me, I really appreciate it.

Hope all is well with everyone else.


----------



## Lulu 07

Thanks for the warm welcomes!!

Jenn~ I'm really sorry about your cat.. I think you made the right decision by ending her pain and she is in a better place now. I know how hard it can be but stay strong. :hugs:


----------



## MrsC8776

l8bloomer said:


> Hi Mrs C,
> 
> DH is getting his PESA next week. I'm excited and nervous at the same time. I just realized that neither the urologist nor the clinic said anything about BD rules before the procedure, like abstaining at least 2 days beforehand in a normal sperm collection. :dohh:
> 
> Do you happen to know anything about this?

YAY!! Everything will go great! :thumbup:

I did ask about this and they said there is no reason to hold off on BD. The reason being is nothing gets out... then again my DH has a vasectomy so things might be a little different but I doubt it. I would say go ahead with BD but still call on Monday and ask them. You guys go in on Wednesday right?


----------



## MrsC8776

Jenn76 said:


> Mrs C I completely understand your concerns with finances, is this urology appointment required for your IVF testing? I agree with Haj that it sucks that more insurance companies don't see fertility treatments as a required medical coverage. Especially the meds...... I can get meds to prevent me from getting pregnant BCP's under my plan but meds to help me get pregnant aren't covered! I have been stressing so much over finances too and I have come to realize that I can't live like that. I need stop second guessing every cent that I spend and just trust that everything will come together. Great news that your DH is coming home next week!! I really admire you for being able to handle him being away so long and going to Afghanistan at that.
> 
> Lucie I think you made the right decision on your RE. It doesn't matter where you pick there will always be someone that has something bad to say about that clinic. I think traveling out of your town could cause more stress. Also the fact that the RE you are meeting with has a higher success rate that speaks for something. Good luck with your appointment, May 8th will be here in no time!
> 
> Blue congrats on the taping I can't wait to see the show. That is really exciting that you got chosen for that. It's great that your DH got to participate as well. I doubt I could ever get mine to, he would definitely not want to discuss his male factor infertility either. :blush:
> 
> Tiffttc I went to my town's IVF introduction back in February, it was very informative. They had a question answer session after the presentation and it was great hearing all the questions others had to ask. We got to meet all the nurses and embryologist for my clinic and they explained their roles. I really enjoyed it and was surprised to see so many people there in our same boat.
> 
> Welcome wantbabysoon :hi: sorry to hear about your fertility challenges. This group is a great support system. I have learned a lot from these ladies.
> 
> Mobaby congrats on AF coming! I'm glad you will be able to get started soon.
> 
> Jchic FX that this is it for you! How soon will you know if you are BFP?
> 
> Welcome Lulu! :hi: That's great that you are already on the path for starting you IVF! I am totally with you on the whole nervous thing, this will be my first fertility procedure ever. Sorry to hear about your four failed IUI's that really sucks that you have unexplained infertility. You will get a lot of support here.
> 
> AFM: I'm still just counting down the days until my MRI. Work has been hectic which is helping to pass the time. This has been a really hard week for me first adapting to the time change from traveling (4 hours difference) and my poor sick kitty. She ended up going into full renal failure on Monday night and was suffering to much for me to have the vet continue trying to treat her. They told me her chances were grave over and over again but at no time would they tell me what to do. I could just tell they felt it was hopeless. I went in to see her at the hospital to make my decision and she laid they so lifeless, she couldn't even hold up her head anymore. As hard as it was I knew I had to let her go to better place. :cry: Thanks for all the support that you guys have given me, I really appreciate it.
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone else.

Thanks Jenn! It is hard but we find ways to make it work. He got this job when we first started dating. I really thought it would get easier but it doesn't. It actually has gotten harder. It makes life exciting when he gets home though. :winkwink: :haha:

So sorry to hear about your kitty. I think you made the right decision even though I'm sure it was a hard one. :hugs: I hope things get a little better for you.

EDIT: I missed that part about the urologist... It is required for us since DH had a vasectomy many years ago and the reversal failed. We are going in to talk about TESE. It's not really part of testing but it is required in our situation since a TESE is the only way we will get sperm now. I'm still wondering if we should keep the appointment or cancel it. I guess it's something we will have to talk about when he gets home.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Hi ladies

Can I join?

Coming from IVF feb/march forum. We had a successful IVF but as you can see from my signature it didn't go as planned :( 

Still looking forward and hoping to start next cycle in July/August.

Thanks

Pink xx


----------



## MrsC8776

Pink gerbera said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Can I join?
> 
> Coming from IVF feb/march forum. We had a successful IVF but as you can see from my signature it didn't go as planned :(
> 
> Still looking forward and hoping to start next cycle in July/August.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Pink xx

Welcome :wave:

So sorry to see what you just went through. :hugs: 

Things will go much better this time around and you will will have a perfect LO with a strong heartbeat. Do you have to do another fresh cycle or do you have any frozen left?


----------



## MoBaby

Hi pink! Sorry about your loss :( I'm here with you from my 2nd ivf ending in mmc.. Hopefully we will be bump buddies in july :) do you have any frosties? We don't so fresh start.


----------



## BlueStorm

Welcome Lulu and Pink. So sorry to hear about your miscarriage Pink, that is do devastating


----------



## Pink gerbera

Thanks ladies!

Mobaby and MrsC we're doing a fresh cycle as didn't get any frosties last time :(

MoBaby I'm so sorry to hear youve gone through the same as me! It's tough isn't it!

I'm refusing to be too downhearted though and like MrsC says I have to keep focused on this time my LO will have a strong heartbeat!

Hoping to start down regging in July, desperately saving money and making sure I'm over this before we do though!

Pink xx


----------



## daisy83

Well I've just done a LOT of reading to catch up with all that I've missed!

Haj - Sorry to see you've had such trouble with insurance etc, things are a bit different in the UK so I'm learning alot here - hope all works out and fingers crossed for you!

Hello to noasaint, missy123, tiffttc, alscreetch, wantbabysoon, Lulu07 and Pink Gerbera! Pink, ,so sorry to hear your news. Hoping that we all have exciting news to share soon.

AFM - Well... cd59! Going a bit crazy. I'm going to see my GP today to see if she can give me something to make me have a period. My blood results should be back by 8th May (that's 6 weeks) so I'd like day 21 to be about a week later! This is like mental torture! I know you all undestand my craziness, I'm sure TTC makes us all a bit mental!!!

:dust: to all!

Ali :flower:
xx


----------



## alscreetch

Welcome Lulu, Tiffttc, wantbabysoon, & Pink!! :hugs:

Mrs C- I just wanted to tell you that I applaud your strength during these already difficult times going through IVF & the hubby being away. 

Michelle & Pink- I'm really sorry about your recent losses. It's never easy, I know how it feels, but we just keep on pushing! Trust & Believe!

HAJ- Any news from the director or RE?

Blue Storm- I love Ty Pennington. He is crazy, just like me!! LOL Keep me posted on the taping, I really think you are brave for that as well!

JChic- I hope you aren't going crazy during your wait. Have you POAS? Excited for you...

JDH- I am very excited for you. Conceiving natural must have felt awesome!! I also know about silent stalking... It's like you get to know all the people you read about, before communicating. LOL

Jenn- I'm really sorry about your kitty, but I believe you made the right decision. Our pets are our babies, so I can relate... :(

Daisy- Thanks for the welcome & yes I hope we all get our BFP's soon!!

AFM- I had my orientation, ultrasound, & mock transfer all in one day. My antral follicle counts were 18, the lining looked great, and my doc said transfer will be a breeze... I am definitely on :cloud9: right now. Feeling very positive and optimistic today. I get to start Lupron tomorrow. Who would have thought, that I would be excited to start injections. 

I'm also sorry if I missed anyone. Have a wonderful day ladies!!


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies, sorry I know I usually go mia on the weekends with bnb. and on friday i actually played hookey from work...i think i had mentioned that to you guys. so im supposed to be having a drs appt tomorrow for a sono and having the ivf class wed and starting my lupron shots. i had called the doctor friday and they still hadnt heard back. so i called today to see if i was still keeping my appts for this week and the woman told me the medical director has still not called them back. so they pumped my sono till wednesday and said if he get the ok i can just got straight to the class after. i really really really just dont get it. my mom said to be today sometiems we forget were not doctors only patient and i get this but its just so aggrevating. so odds are im guessing im not going to be doing IVF in May as planned. But now it sucks liek am i going to get to do it next month or is my husband going to have to get this surgery and im going to have to wait like a year. i had a complete and utter breakdown last night i sobbed for like 2 hours till like 1 in the morning and then i had a massive anxiety attack that kept me up till like after 2. so needless to say im exhausted today. this is just all causing me to have zero motivation and i just want some answers. its effecting my whole entire life right now. its completely maddening.


----------



## jchic

Hi Ladies!

How is everyone? 
Haj, ugh that is so crappy. Hopefully you can start Weds and this asshole med director gets back to your doc. 
Pink - I am so sorry honey :(

AFM - well AF is looking like she is on her way....I am having bad cramps (endo) and I have a conference call tomorrow with the doctor. I am requesting a lap before we move onto IVF because this endo pain is unbearable!!!! I know she will likely suggest that as well. 
I am just so discouraged and hoping this happens soon!!!!


----------



## haj624

jchic said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> How is everyone?
> Haj, ugh that is so crappy. Hopefully you can start Weds and this asshole med director gets back to your doc.
> Pink - I am so sorry honey :(
> 
> AFM - well AF is looking like she is on her way....I am having bad cramps (endo) and I have a conference call tomorrow with the doctor. I am requesting a lap before we move onto IVF because this endo pain is unbearable!!!! I know she will likely suggest that as well.
> I am just so discouraged and hoping this happens soon!!!!

Honestly, I don't think its going to work out for this cycle :cry:

Well its good that AF is coming but I'm sorry you're in so much pain!!! We can be in the discouraged club together. Everything will work out for you soon!!!


----------



## jchic

Discouraged xs 10! I am praying we will get our chances to be a mommy. I am certain we will, but you know how it is, some days are harder and much worse than others. I also just totally broke down last night.....I couldnt even handle it. I was a mess. a TOTAL mess. But at the end of the day, I am doing everything in my power to make this happen, and so are you! We all are. And thats all we can do I guess. :(


----------



## haj624

jchic said:


> Discouraged xs 10! I am praying we will get our chances to be a mommy. I am certain we will, but you know how it is, some days are harder and much worse than others. I also just totally broke down last night.....I couldnt even handle it. I was a mess. a TOTAL mess. But at the end of the day, I am doing everything in my power to make this happen, and so are you! We all are. And thats all we can do I guess. :(

i think thats like the worst part...most of this is just completely out of our control.


----------



## tiffttc

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:


Jenn76 said:


> Mrs C I completely understand your concerns with finances, is this urology appointment required for your IVF testing? I agree with Haj that it sucks that more insurance companies don't see fertility treatments as a required medical coverage. Especially the meds...... I can get meds to prevent me from getting pregnant BCP's under my plan but meds to help me get pregnant aren't covered! I have been stressing so much over finances too and I have come to realize that I can't live like that. I need stop second guessing every cent that I spend and just trust that everything will come together. Great news that your DH is coming home next week!! I really admire you for being able to handle him being away so long and going to Afghanistan at that.
> 
> Lucie I think you made the right decision on your RE. It doesn't matter where you pick there will always be someone that has something bad to say about that clinic. I think traveling out of your town could cause more stress. Also the fact that the RE you are meeting with has a higher success rate that speaks for something. Good luck with your appointment, May 8th will be here in no time!
> 
> Blue congrats on the taping I can't wait to see the show. That is really exciting that you got chosen for that. It's great that your DH got to participate as well. I doubt I could ever get mine to, he would definitely not want to discuss his male factor infertility either. :blush:
> 
> Tiffttc I went to my town's IVF introduction back in February, it was very informative. They had a question answer session after the presentation and it was great hearing all the questions others had to ask. We got to meet all the nurses and embryologist for my clinic and they explained their roles. I really enjoyed it and was surprised to see so many people there in our same boat.
> 
> Welcome wantbabysoon :hi: sorry to hear about your fertility challenges. This group is a great support system. I have learned a lot from these ladies.
> 
> Mobaby congrats on AF coming! I'm glad you will be able to get started soon.
> 
> Jchic FX that this is it for you! How soon will you know if you are BFP?
> 
> Welcome Lulu! :hi: That's great that you are already on the path for starting you IVF! I am totally with you on the whole nervous thing, this will be my first fertility procedure ever. Sorry to hear about your four failed IUI's that really sucks that you have unexplained infertility. You will get a lot of support here.
> 
> AFM: I'm still just counting down the days until my MRI. Work has been hectic which is helping to pass the time. This has been a really hard week for me first adapting to the time change from traveling (4 hours difference) and my poor sick kitty. She ended up going into full renal failure on Monday night and was suffering to much for me to have the vet continue trying to treat her. They told me her chances were grave over and over again but at no time would they tell me what to do. I could just tell they felt it was hopeless. I went in to see her at the hospital to make my decision and she laid they so lifeless, she couldn't even hold up her head anymore. As hard as it was I knew I had to let her go to better place. :cry: Thanks for all the support that you guys have given me, I really appreciate it.
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone else.

thanks jenn, my clinic told me we had to go to this intro day before we could start our IVF because its a history app. aswell i had one failed IUI in march so they told me i had to be at least 2 months off meds and my body has to go back to normal because my cycles were all over the place.....Ha ya iam starting writing down questions in a small notebook iam carrying it everywhere so anytime i think of a question i can just write it down (i have the worlds worst memory) ha people have looked at me a bit funny by times 
iam really sorry to hear about your cat,, i really hope you are doing well..

i say a pray everynight for all the girls on this thread 
i really really really hope everyone on this thread gets their :bfp: really soon


----------



## Lulu 07

Hey Ladies!! I hope everyone is doing well!

tiffttc~ I'm a little confused.. did you get your BFP? The rest of your post doesn't suggest that you did. I'm praying that you got your BFP and don't have to go down the IVF route.

AFM~ I had my initial IVF appointment today. My RE explained everything about ivf and went over my history. He's confused as to why I haven't gotten pregnant since all the tests look so perfect. He did a sonohystogram today to make sure the uterine cavity looks normal with no fibroids or polyps. He said my uterus looks beautiful. Tomorrow is my last BC pill and then on sunday I start stims. I asked a lot of questions and have a better idea of the whole process. I can't believe I start stimming so soon. I am super nervous to say the least. I really hope it works the 1st time around. Wish me luck ladies and of course you all will be in my prayers as well.


----------



## smiledreamer

hiya ladies
sorry iv been mia
just not got alot to say atm xx


----------



## DancingDiva

Hi Ladies,

I have been stalking all your posts and you are all an inspiration and give me hope and courage to keep going. Hope it is ok if I join you in this journey.

I have been on Metformin for the past few days now I am just awaiting AF to arrive as the next steps is to call my clinic and start my injections for my first cycle with IVF.


----------



## alscreetch

Lulu 07 said:


> Hey Ladies!! I hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> tiffttc~ I'm a little confused.. did you get your BFP? The rest of your post doesn't suggest that you did. I'm praying that you got your BFP and don't have to go down the IVF route.
> 
> AFM~ I had my initial IVF appointment today. My RE explained everything about ivf and went over my history. He's confused as to why I haven't gotten pregnant since all the tests look so perfect. He did a sonohystogram today to make sure the uterine cavity looks normal with no fibroids or polyps. He said my uterus looks beautiful. Tomorrow is my last BC pill and then on sunday I start stims. I asked a lot of questions and have a better idea of the whole process. I can't believe I start stimming so soon. I am super nervous to say the least. I really hope it works the 1st time around. Wish me luck ladies and of course you all will be in my prayers as well.

Hey Lulu, my IVF appointment was yesterday too! I start stims today. We will be on the same cycle!! :thumbup:Do you have your calendar yet? This is also my first and like you I am very nervous to start. I am doing the long lupron protocol. Have they given you your protocol?


----------



## alscreetch

DancingDiva said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have been stalking all your posts and you are all an inspiration and give me hope and courage to keep going. Hope it is ok if I join you in this journey.
> 
> I have been on Metformin for the past few days now I am just awaiting AF to arrive as the next steps is to call my clinic and start my injections for my first cycle with IVF.

Welcome DancingDiva... :hi: 

The AF wait is soooo horrible. My wait was in the midst of buying a SUV. I was so stressed out. I received word that I was approved and started my period all at the same time... I think God was telling me to relax & quit tripping! LOL


----------



## BlueStorm

Haj and Jchic - Hang in there girls I know it sucks having to wait another month but try to think of it as a month to get your body prepared for IVF. That is what I have done and it helps that I am trying to concentrate on that for the moment. Hey at least we will all be doing IVF around the same time :winkwink:

alscreetch - I found out the show will be airing on 4/26. It's on ABC and in NJ it airs ar 2pm. Not sure if it's the same time everywhere else. 

Lulu and alscreetch - Good luck with starting stims! Yay you will be pupo before you know it :happydance:

Dancing - Welcome :flower:


----------



## MrsC8776

Good morning ladies! Sorry for forgetting some of you just had appointments. :dohh: I've been super busy but I will do better at keeping up with you all. Not much to report for me but just wanted to come in a reply to those who have updates. 



Lulu 07 said:


> Hey Ladies!! I hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> tiffttc~ I'm a little confused.. did you get your BFP? The rest of your post doesn't suggest that you did. I'm praying that you got your BFP and don't have to go down the IVF route.
> 
> AFM~ I had my initial IVF appointment today. My RE explained everything about ivf and went over my history. He's confused as to why I haven't gotten pregnant since all the tests look so perfect. He did a sonohystogram today to make sure the uterine cavity looks normal with no fibroids or polyps. He said my uterus looks beautiful. Tomorrow is my last BC pill and then on sunday I start stims. I asked a lot of questions and have a better idea of the whole process. I can't believe I start stimming so soon. I am super nervous to say the least. I really hope it works the 1st time around. Wish me luck ladies and of course you all will be in my prayers as well.

I'm glad your appointment went well. Yay for starting so soon!! :happydance: Good luck and I can't wait to here how everything goes for you. 



smiledreamer said:


> hiya ladies
> sorry iv been mia
> just not got alot to say atm xx

Hi smile I hope you are doing well. During the waiting process there really isn't much to do. I hope you don't have to wait for very much longer. 



DancingDiva said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have been stalking all your posts and you are all an inspiration and give me hope and courage to keep going. Hope it is ok if I join you in this journey.
> 
> I have been on Metformin for the past few days now I am just awaiting AF to arrive as the next steps is to call my clinic and start my injections for my first cycle with IVF.

Welcome! :hi: The more support we get the better, although I'm sorry you have to go down the IVF route. I hope AF shows for you soon. 



alscreetch said:


> Hey Lulu, my IVF appointment was yesterday too! I start stims today. We will be on the same cycle!! :thumbup:Do you have your calendar yet? This is also my first and like you I am very nervous to start. I am doing the long lupron protocol. Have they given you your protocol?

Good luck on the stims tonight! I hope everything goes well for you. It must be so exciting to finally get started. 



BlueStorm said:


> Haj and Jchic - Hang in there girls I know it sucks having to wait another month but try to think of it as a month to get your body prepared for IVF. That is what I have done and it helps that I am trying to concentrate on that for the moment. Hey at least we will all be doing IVF around the same time :winkwink:
> 
> alscreetch - I found out the show will be airing on 4/26. It's on ABC and in NJ it airs ar 2pm. Not sure if it's the same time everywhere else.
> 
> Lulu and alscreetch - Good luck with starting stims! Yay you will be pupo before you know it :happydance:
> 
> Dancing - Welcome :flower:

I can't wait to see the show. It's on ABC here as well I will just have to check what time it comes on. Thanks for letting us know. :flower:

I will update the front page when I get in from work tonight.


----------



## MrsC8776

Good luck at the appointment today MJ. I hope all goes well and you and DH get some more answers. :hugs:


----------



## jchic

just got AF - I am about 12 or 13 DPO, so it makes sense....have a conf call with the doc today at 1:30PM, hoping for some answers and then hopefully they will do a lap, remove the endo and then IVF!


----------



## smiledreamer

iv got ages to wait
still got 4 months x


----------



## MoBaby

I have until end of June to wait! (that's when I will start stimms) waiting stinks!!!!


----------



## smiledreamer

heartbraking isnt it x


----------



## jchic

waiting is the WORST.....


----------



## s08

Lulu and Alscreetch, it looks like I won't be that far behind you. I'm excited to see how things progress for you both!

I started bcp on April 11th, will start Lupron on the 19th, and then likely start follistim and menopur on the 29th. Retrieval will probably be around May 10th. What meds will you be taking I'm always interested in the differences. Do you have estimated retrieval and transfer dates?


----------



## daisy83

Hi everyone,

I'm going to try to be 'Mum' (or Mom) to try to get us out of all this misery and sadness about waiting... not knowing... we cry... we get upset... etc.

First of all, let's all think about how patient we have been so far - what we've been through already and what is all behind us now leading up to this very exciting time in all of our lives. We all have been TTC for a long time, and how patient we were.

Poor Haj and JChic have been upset lately, Smile feels like she has to wait ages but in actual fact, we've been though more upset and waiting than most and are built for withstanding a few more months of waiting. Instead, let's get excited about what's coming our way, BFPs left, right and centre, more babies than we can dream of!

We decided in January that we would do IVF in May and boy did it fly by - already it's April. Smile, you can manage another few months and when your time arrives, we will all still be here - hopefully maoning about pregnancy complaints!

Let's all be strong, this is outwith our control but we will face any little challenge life throws at us...

We are the ladies of MrsC's thread - strong and determined. Chins up - click on this link and let's all get excited!!!!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-LbvFckptY

This really cheered me up, hope it works on you guys too,

Ali xxxxxxx

:flower:


----------



## jchic

Ok, so just got off the phone with Dr. Morris - here is the deal - she ideally doesnt want to do a lap, BUT because I have some pain, she is going to do a laprascopy ASAP (4 weeks or so from today, should have it scheduled by Thurs she says). Then she wants to move me immediately into an IVF cycle right after that prior to the lab closing in June for 4 weeks for vacation (they dont start any new IVf cycles starting on 6/23 for 4 weeks).
She set up an appt for May 3rd at 3:30 because she wants to go over IVF in person and wants to explain what protocol I will be on then and show me slides on it and stuff. She says discussing it over the phone is really complicated and she likes to review everyones protocol in person. 
Excited to finally get a timeline - so looks like IVF in June and Lap in May. GET ME STARTED!!!


----------



## daisy83

Yippee Jchic! That's great news - get that 'currently feeling' status onto excited! That's my mission - we must all be excited, not blah! Not much more waiting for you now, time will fly by,

Ali xx :flower:


----------



## wantbabysoon

jchic said:


> Ok, so just got off the phone with Dr. Morris - here is the deal - she ideally doesnt want to do a lap, BUT because I have some pain, she is going to do a laprascopy ASAP (4 weeks or so from today, should have it scheduled by Thurs she says). Then she wants to move me immediately into an IVF cycle right after that prior to the lab closing in June for 4 weeks for vacation (they dont start any new IVf cycles starting on 6/23 for 4 weeks).
> She set up an appt for May 3rd at 3:30 because she wants to go over IVF in person and wants to explain what protocol I will be on then and show me slides on it and stuff. She says discussing it over the phone is really complicated and she likes to review everyones protocol in person.
> Excited to finally get a timeline - so looks like IVF in June and Lap in May. GET ME STARTED!!!

Good luck!


----------



## haj624

Congrats to all the positive things happening to you ladies!!!
Jchic not that much more waiting.

As I'm writing this the tears are streaming down my face. The doctors office just called me back. They approved the IVF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm in complete shock right now. And today was the last day they can do it that I could start this cycle. So tomorrow I am going for my sono, my IVF class, and I am starting my Lupron. Does anyone know how long between lupron and retrieval? So ladies I will officially be doing my IVF in May!!!

Is anyone on the same cycle as me???


----------



## southaspen

Hey Everybody!! 

We just made the decision to do IVF sooner rather than later since I will be finishing my Master's degree over the next two years. I will start BCP in about 3 weeks and IVF the following month. I am very happy to finally have a plan!! Anybody have any thoughts on whether or not you will do pre-genetic testing on the embryos? Anybody have any financial tips they have heard about while researching IVF? I learned about IVFmeds.com and my clinic will allow patient's to order some of their meds through them to save money. :happydance:

Yeah for all the BFPs we are all going to get!!


----------



## daisy83

haj624 said:


> Congrats to all the positive things happening to you ladies!!!
> Jchic not that much more waiting.
> 
> As I'm writing this the tears are streaming down my face. The doctors office just called me back. They approved the IVF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm in complete shock right now. And today was the last day they can do it that I could start this cycle. So tomorrow I am going for my sono, my IVF class, and I am starting my Lupron. Does anyone know how long between lupron and retrieval? So ladies I will officially be doing my IVF in May!!!
> 
> Is anyone on the same cycle as me???

WOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! That's amazing news!!!! So thrilled for you!!! I will be starting down reg in May so ER probably June. :happydance:

Ali xx


----------



## southaspen

haj624 said:


> Congrats to all the positive things happening to you ladies!!!
> Jchic not that much more waiting.
> 
> As I'm writing this the tears are streaming down my face. The doctors office just called me back. They approved the IVF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm in complete shock right now. And today was the last day they can do it that I could start this cycle. So tomorrow I am going for my sono, my IVF class, and I am starting my Lupron. Does anyone know how long between lupron and retrieval? So ladies I will officially be doing my IVF in May!!!
> 
> Is anyone on the same cycle as me???

That is so exciting!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## s08

haj624 said:


> Congrats to all the positive things happening to you ladies!!!
> Jchic not that much more waiting.
> 
> As I'm writing this the tears are streaming down my face. The doctors office just called me back. They approved the IVF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm in complete shock right now. And today was the last day they can do it that I could start this cycle. So tomorrow I am going for my sono, my IVF class, and I am starting my Lupron. Does anyone know how long between lupron and retrieval? So ladies I will officially be doing my IVF in May!!!
> 
> Is anyone on the same cycle as me???

I am! I start Lupron on April 19th, and my retrieval is scheduled May 8 and 12.


----------



## haj624

Thanks so much ladies for all the support you've given me.

So8-yayy how exciting. are you on long or short protocol?


----------



## s08

southaspen said:


> Hey Everybody!!
> 
> We just made the decision to do IVF sooner rather than later since I will be finishing my Master's degree over the next two years. I will start BCP in about 3 weeks and IVF the following month. I am very happy to finally have a plan!! Anybody have any thoughts on whether or not you will do pre-genetic testing on the embryos? Anybody have any financial tips they have heard about while researching IVF? I learned about IVFmeds.com and my clinic will allow patient's to order some of their meds through them to save money. :happydance:
> 
> Yeah for all the BFPs we are all going to get!!

Welcome southaspen! 

We are not planning on doing genetic testing. You?

Regarding financial tips, I don't have a whole lot. We are paying out of pocket, so it is quite expensive obviously. We are ordering our meds through MDE Pharmacy, as they were substantially cheaper than most places. We considered driving the three hours to Vancouver, BC because IVF would be about $5k less, but decided against the additional stress. We might do it if, god forbid, we have to have a second round. 

Looking forward to going through this journey with you!


----------



## jchic

Haj! SUCH great news!!! Super super happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Yippie haj!! Not long I think it was less than 3 weeks to egg collection after lupron in long protocol.


----------



## southaspen

s08 said:


> southaspen said:
> 
> 
> Hey Everybody!!
> 
> We just made the decision to do IVF sooner rather than later since I will be finishing my Master's degree over the next two years. I will start BCP in about 3 weeks and IVF the following month. I am very happy to finally have a plan!! Anybody have any thoughts on whether or not you will do pre-genetic testing on the embryos? Anybody have any financial tips they have heard about while researching IVF? I learned about IVFmeds.com and my clinic will allow patient's to order some of their meds through them to save money. :happydance:
> 
> Yeah for all the BFPs we are all going to get!!
> 
> Welcome southaspen!
> 
> We are not planning on doing genetic testing. You?
> 
> Regarding financial tips, I don't have a whole lot. We are paying out of pocket, so it is quite expensive obviously. We are ordering our meds through MDE Pharmacy, as they were substantially cheaper than most places. We considered driving the three hours to Vancouver, BC because IVF would be about $5k less, but decided against the additional stress. We might do it if, god forbid, we have to have a second round.
> 
> Looking forward to going through this journey with you!Click to expand...

I think we are going to do the genetic testing on the embryos. My sister went through IVF about 5 years ago and did the testing. She had 12 embryos and after the testing only 4 were considered "normal". As with most of us we have a limited number of times we can do this so we want to make sure we are picking the right embryos to give us the best chance. It really stinks that the majority of insurances do not cover IVF. Like any of us choose to do this!!


----------



## alscreetch

MrsC8776 said:


> Good morning ladies! Sorry for forgetting some of you just had appointments. :dohh: I've been super busy but I will do better at keeping up with you all. Not much to report for me but just wanted to come in a reply to those who have updates.
> 
> That's ok MrsC... I don't even know how you keep up, but we appreciate you!!
> 
> 
> 
> Lulu 07 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies!! I hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> tiffttc~ I'm a little confused.. did you get your BFP? The rest of your post doesn't suggest that you did. I'm praying that you got your BFP and don't have to go down the IVF route.
> 
> AFM~ I had my initial IVF appointment today. My RE explained everything about ivf and went over my history. He's confused as to why I haven't gotten pregnant since all the tests look so perfect. He did a sonohystogram today to make sure the uterine cavity looks normal with no fibroids or polyps. He said my uterus looks beautiful. Tomorrow is my last BC pill and then on sunday I start stims. I asked a lot of questions and have a better idea of the whole process. I can't believe I start stimming so soon. I am super nervous to say the least. I really hope it works the 1st time around. Wish me luck ladies and of course you all will be in my prayers as well.
> 
> I'm glad your appointment went well. Yay for starting so soon!! :happydance: Good luck and I can't wait to here how everything goes for you.
> 
> I am excited but I am nervous too, but we can be a bundle of nerves together!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueStorm said:
> 
> 
> Haj and Jchic - Hang in there girls I know it sucks having to wait another month but try to think of it as a month to get your body prepared for IVF. That is what I have done and it helps that I am trying to concentrate on that for the moment. Hey at least we will all be doing IVF around the same time :winkwink:
> 
> alscreetch - I found out the show will be airing on 4/26. It's on ABC and in NJ it airs ar 2pm. Not sure if it's the same time everywhere else.
> 
> Lulu and alscreetch - Good luck with starting stims! Yay you will be pupo before you know it :happydance:
> 
> Thanks Blue. I am dancing with you :happydance: What is the name of the show... I am the DVR queen... LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> I have until end of June to wait! (that's when I will start stimms) waiting stinks!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yay Mobaby... June is going to be here before you know it, and you still might get the best birthday present of all!!! BFP
> 
> Daisy- I couldn't agree with you more!! I am very excited....
> 
> S08 & Aspen- We are all 3 very close with our dates- I am on the long lupron protocol. I started BCP on April 6th. I start Lupron today! I will be taking 225Follistim, 10 Low dose HCG, 5 Lupron starting 4/27. They will adjust based on Lab/Ultrasound results. I then trigger with Ovidrel. My ER is scheduled May 9th, the transfer on 12 or 15th. I then start the dreaded PIO shots and I take progesterone tab in AM and on TV (transvaginal) in the PM. Steriods and antibiotics too... Whew... What we go through ladies!!!
> 
> I feel really good about this thread. I am praying for all of us, and I cannot wait til we all start stimming and retrievals. I am extremely excited for all us!!Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## TTB

Hi ladies, im starting my second round of IVF in may after my first round ended in an early miscarriage. I am waiting for my period at the moment, and am very excited to start another cycle in May! I should be due for egg collection around mid May.

Looking forward to sharing the journey with you all! :)


----------



## Lulu 07

Dancingdiva ~ Welcome!!

BlueStorm & MrsC ~ Thanks! I will be sure to fill you in on every little detail. I guess I could be the guinea pig :haha: 

jchic ~ Good luck with your lap. I hope you get some answers soon.

Smiledreamer & Mobaby ~ I'm sorry you have to wait so long but time will pass before you know it.

haj ~ Yaaay!! So excited for you. I start stims on sunda but I'm on the shorter protocol.

alscreetch ~ Yay for being cycle buddies!! I am on the antagonist protocol. This one is shorter than the lupron protocol. I was given a schedule but it could slightly change depending on how I stimulate. My RE is being cautious because with my amh level (which is considered to be really good) I could hyperstimulate. Were you faced with having to make the decision to either do ICSI or natural fertilization? We're paying for everything out of pocket. ICSI is gonna cost $1500 more that we don't currently have, so I am leaning more towards natural fertilization but I'm just really concerned that the eggs won't fertilize naturally and cycle would be a bust. 

S08 ~ We're gonna be close cycle buddies too. I will be doing ER and ET sooner though since I'm on the shorter protocol.

Southaspen ~ We ordered our meds through ivfmeds.com as well. I should be receiving them within a few days. through that pharmacy we ended up saving half the cost but just make sure you order early enough because their express shipping takes 3-5 business days since they are based in europe. I had to order my first dose of each medication through freedom because I have to start stims on sunday and my order with ivfmeds might not arrive until monday.

TTB ~ Welcome!! I'm sorry to hear about your miscarriage. I hope this cycle brings a very sticky bean. Did you do ICSI on your 1st cycle or natural fertilization?

Daisy ~ Thanks for the positive attitude, we all need that. I hope we all get our bfp's really soon!

Fingers crossed we all get our BFP's this cycle!!


----------



## MoBaby

their prices are much cheaper! have you known someone to use them before? how donthey ship the refridgerated meds? i may look into this! it will save me about $700 or more. what does euro pack mean?


----------



## Lulu 07

MoBaby said:


> their prices are much cheaper! have you known someone to use them before? how donthey ship the refridgerated meds? i may look into this! it will save me about $700 or more. what does euro pack mean?


I actually googled them when I saw their prices. I didn't believe they could be so cheap but it turns out a lot of people have used them. When I told the RE's office where I was thinking of getting the meds, they said they had some patients who ordered from them and they stimulated just as well. The nurse said that the only reason they don't recommend them is because they are not FDA approved. I decided to go through with them because it's not like the FDA always approves the best things for us and they been tried with no problems whatsoever. As for the refrigerated meds, I believe if they are not refrigerated it makes their shelf life a little bit shorter which means you would have to use them within the next few cycles which you would be doing anyways. I am actually saving around at least $1500 by going through them.


----------



## BlueStorm

Wow so much good stuff happening!

Alscreetch its called the revolution


----------



## oneof14

Hey Ladies, I would like to join you as I am planning on IVF in May/June after 3 failed IUI's. I am actually terrified and excited at the same time.


----------



## MrsC8776

Ok ladies here goes another really long one. So much goes on during the day so I tend to fall behind. Thats a good thing though... with things going on it means that we are all busy and hanging in there. 



s08 said:


> Lulu and Alscreetch, it looks like I won't be that far behind you. I'm excited to see how things progress for you both!
> 
> I started bcp on April 11th, will start Lupron on the 19th, and then likely start follistim and menopur on the 29th. Retrieval will probably be around May 10th. What meds will you be taking I'm always interested in the differences. Do you have estimated retrieval and transfer dates?

s08 I'm so glad that you have all your dates set and you are ready to go. I can't wait to get to that point! 



jchic said:


> Ok, so just got off the phone with Dr. Morris - here is the deal - she ideally doesnt want to do a lap, BUT because I have some pain, she is going to do a laprascopy ASAP (4 weeks or so from today, should have it scheduled by Thurs she says). Then she wants to move me immediately into an IVF cycle right after that prior to the lab closing in June for 4 weeks for vacation (they dont start any new IVf cycles starting on 6/23 for 4 weeks).
> She set up an appt for May 3rd at 3:30 because she wants to go over IVF in person and wants to explain what protocol I will be on then and show me slides on it and stuff. She says discussing it over the phone is really complicated and she likes to review everyones protocol in person.
> Excited to finally get a timeline - so looks like IVF in June and Lap in May. GET ME STARTED!!!

Sorry to hear about AF. I was really hoping the IUI would work for you. That is great that your Dr. wants to move things along for you and help you. Is there a reason she didn't want to do a lap before IVF? Sorry I know nothing about getting a lap done or anything like that. 



haj624 said:


> Congrats to all the positive things happening to you ladies!!!
> Jchic not that much more waiting.
> 
> As I'm writing this the tears are streaming down my face. The doctors office just called me back. They approved the IVF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm in complete shock right now. And today was the last day they can do it that I could start this cycle. So tomorrow I am going for my sono, my IVF class, and I am starting my Lupron. Does anyone know how long between lupron and retrieval? So ladies I will officially be doing my IVF in May!!!
> 
> Is anyone on the same cycle as me???

haj I'm so freakin exciting for you!!! I knew it would all come together but knowing that it officially did is amazing. :happydance: Sounds like you have a very busy day tomorrow but it will all be worth it. Again... I'm so happy and excited for you. I know how much stress this was putting on you guys. 



southaspen said:


> Hey Everybody!!
> 
> We just made the decision to do IVF sooner rather than later since I will be finishing my Master's degree over the next two years. I will start BCP in about 3 weeks and IVF the following month. I am very happy to finally have a plan!! Anybody have any thoughts on whether or not you will do pre-genetic testing on the embryos? Anybody have any financial tips they have heard about while researching IVF? I learned about IVFmeds.com and my clinic will allow patient's to order some of their meds through them to save money. :happydance:
> 
> Yeah for all the BFPs we are all going to get!!

Welcome south! :hi: Sorry we have to meet again in this thread but it will lead us all to our BFP's! :thumbup: Do you have insurance coverage for the genetic testing? The reason I ask is because I know it can add a lot on to the cost. I think for us it is an extra $7,000 but then again we are fully out of pocket. As for the meds... I'm not really sure how my clinic works with that. All I know so far is that we sit down together and order the meds online. I was told that we will look for the cheapest way to go about it though. Maybe I should start doing some searching. :shrug:



TTB said:


> Hi ladies, im starting my second round of IVF in may after my first round ended in an early miscarriage. I am waiting for my period at the moment, and am very excited to start another cycle in May! I should be due for egg collection around mid May.
> 
> Looking forward to sharing the journey with you all! :)

Welcome :hi: So sorry to hear about your miscarriage :hugs: I hope AF shows up soon for you so that you can get started in May. 



oneof14 said:


> Hey Ladies, I would like to join you as I am planning on IVF in May/June after 3 failed IUI's. I am actually terrified and excited at the same time.

Welcome :hi: There are many of us in here from another thread that is going on (IUI thread). Sorry to see us all moving this way... I wish the IUI's would have worked for all of us. Anyways, It's nice to see some familiar faces (names). We will all get our BFP's and move on to be bump buddies. I know I said that earlier in the thread but I think we all need to be reminded of it. 

Lucie?? How are you doing? Just thought I would check in with you :hugs:

l8bloomer I hope things go well for your DH tomorrow. If theres anything important about the appointment please let me know since our DH's are having to go through the same thing. :flower:

I hope everyone else is doing well. If there is anything you would like me to add to the front page please let me know. I'm going to update what I know right now. EDIT** I think I got everyone and can you ladies believe it... there are 30+ in here now. I'm loving that we are all here to support each other and cheer each other on. Just wanted to say a huge thank you to all of you. :hugs:


----------



## TTB

Thanks for the welcome ladies!

Lulu, we did ICSI as that is what our specialist recommended. My hubby's sperm was OK, but not great and the doc didn't want to take any chances. Although where I live we get pretty good rebates, so mine wasn't nearly as expensive as what you mentioned.


----------



## jchic

Hi Mrs! Is DH home yet? How are you doing?
My RE says that IVF bypasses all endo and unless you are in pain, she doesnt like to do surgery, but she is going to do it, which I think is GREAT. I am excited to finally get started!


----------



## MrsC8776

Good morning ladies :flower:

TTB~ We will be doing ICSI as well. Although we have to do a TESE first and that is the reason for the ICSI. It does add a little bit to the costs. I can't remember how much exactly but everything together is about $16,000 :dohh:

jchic~ No hubby isn't home yet but... he will be here on Saturday :yipee: I'm so excited, this 6 weeks has gone by so slow!! I can understand your re not wanting to do surgery but if it will help you I think it's a good idea. :thumbup:


----------



## BlueStorm

Ok so I have been having some anxiety about when everything will happen so I emailed my nurse to ask her for an aproximate breakdown of dates if my cycle starts when it is supposed to. Here is what she said, it also helped answer my question about how long I will be on bcp's for:

If you get your CD1 on 4/24, I would have you come in on 4/26 for blood work. I would call you that afternoon with results and instructions to start the birth control pills.

Approximate schedule is as follows:

Start bc pill on 4/26

Start Lupron on 5/7

Last pill on 5/11

No more pills on 5/12

Start Gonal F and low dose hcg injections on 5/18

Possible egg retrieval 5/27-5/31

Possible embryo transfer pending embryo development and uterine synchrony 6/2-6/6

Possible pregnancy test 6/16-6/20


----------



## daisy83

AMH level back!!! 18 - think that's normal. So fingers crossed start down reg 10th May. Today is day 1 (last cycle was 61 days so can't wait another whole cycle).

Woo Hoooooooo!

Ali xx


----------



## Lulu 07

Oneof14 ~ welcome!!

S08 ~ I didn't notice that you asked about the meds that I would be taking. He's having me start gonal-f and menopur on Sunday and I think I start ganirelix a few days after that. I'm really excited and nervous!!

Bluestorm ~ Yay for getting your schedule! It really helps to know when everything will happen. I felt so lost and confused until I got mine and then everything made so much more sense.

TTB ~ my DH's counts are excellent and morphology is considered good at 13% but the motility is 23% and moving a little slow. My RE said that with the IUI's the sperm hyperactivated pretty well and moved pretty fast after the wash but he suggested ICSI as a precaution. I really don't know if I'm gonna be doing ICSI or not.


----------



## SmileyKez

Hi all, can I join? We took the decision last month to go for ivf after 3 years of ttc, it's all moved very quickly since then and my egg collection is booked for 6th June!!
It's all happened so much quicker than I expected, we are very lucky in where we live, no waiting list for nhs treatment!
One thing that is concerning me, I've been given my programme of what to do when in terms if the meds, but it doesn't appear to account for my cycle, and I've just been told what date to start the buserelin, does this sound right, I'm guessing it's ok, but everyone else seems to be starting on a particular cycle date?


----------



## haj624

Heyyyy ladies!!! Glad to see everthing is coming a long for everyone!!!

I went to the doctors this morning for our sonohystogram and everything came back good. He said the cysts is still there:dohh: but its so little he doesn't see it being a problem. Then we had our IVF class. DH and I learned how to do all the shots. All of my injectibles are being delivered today and we are picking up anything oral tonight. Soooo as of right now here are my following dates of things going on:

Today-Starting Lupron
4/22-Stop BC
4/26-Uterine Mapping
5/4-Baseline Sono and Bloodwork and possibly starting Stims if everything is a-ok.

They said we are looking for retrival somewhere around the 16/17/18 (Only a month away). Then they will decide on a 3-5 day transfer and then transfer and 2 weeks later I go in for my beta. So fingers crossed in a little over a month I'll be a mommy!!!:baby::baby::baby:

Only thing that was a little disheartening today was they said they were going to freeze the embryos and I wasnt aware how much that cost. Its another $1800...that I'm not sure we can cough up in a month. You don't have to have the embryos frozen do you?


----------



## jchic

Haj that is great news!!!! WOOHOO! You dont have to freeze the embroyos, but should the IVF not work, they can use the frozen ones during a cycle instead of doing a fresh cycle. Hope that helps!


----------



## haj624

jchic said:
 

> Haj that is great news!!!! WOOHOO! You dont have to freeze the embroyos, but should the IVF not work, they can use the frozen ones during a cycle instead of doing a fresh cycle. Hope that helps!

Thanks Love!!:hugs: Yup, I knew that I just didnt know if you HAD to. Trust me I would rather do that I just dont know if we will be able to save the other $1800 in enough time.


----------



## daisy83

Hi oneof14 and smileykez!

Smileykez - you are so lucky, where I live (NE Scotland) it's a 2 year wait for NHS treatment so we are self funding.

AMH level is high (spoke with them on the phone) so will be on a short protocol. What cd do stims start?? I was all set for a long protocol with down reg but looks like I'll be missing that part out.

Seems like this thread has picked up pace! VERY exciting!!!!

Ali :flower:


----------



## haj624

Oneof14-I'm glad/sad to see you over here!!!


----------



## oneof14

Thank Haj, I am glad everything worked out with you insurance. I've been reading your blog and you remind me so much of myself, with the stressing out and impatientance. I can totally relate. I hope you get you BFP with IVF!!!


----------



## haj624

oneof14 said:


> Thank Haj, I am glad everything worked out with you insurance. I've been reading your blog and you remind me so much of myself, with the stressing out and impatientance. I can totally relate. I hope you get you BFP with IVF!!!

Thanks love!!! Do you have any dates of when you are going in for anything?


----------



## oneof14

I have my IVF class and sono on May 1st. We will get started when I get AF in May, assuming everthing is good to go.

What clinic are you going to? My friend is doing IVF too, I think she is going to East Coast in Plainview.


----------



## haj624

oneof14 said:


> I have my IVF class and sono on May 1st. We will get started when I get AF in May, assuming everthing is good to go.
> 
> What clinic are you going to? My friend is doing IVF too, I think she is going to East Coast in Plainview.

We just did our class this morning. Yayy thats so exciting!!!:thumbup:

I'm going to gold coast fertility in Syosset. We were actually deciding between gold coast and east coast but gold coast had a little higher stats so we went to check it out and i fellin love with everyone there.


----------



## oneof14

She did 2 IVF's at some other clinc in Mineola, I forgot the name and then decided on East Coast. How was the class? Our class is from 8-3, seems like a lot of info. I feel like I would be very confused.


----------



## haj624

oneof14 said:


> She did 2 IVF's at some other clinc in Mineola, I forgot the name and then decided on East Coast. How was the class? Our class is from 8-3, seems like a lot of info. I feel like I would be very confused.

Yeah honestll doing research that one in mineola has like 20% lower rates then the other 3 on Long Island. Our class was only an hour and a half and it was with one other couple. That sounds like a long day. Well they gave us all the paperwork they went over to go home with and showed us how to do all th different types of shots and gave us our upcoming schedule of things to do.


----------



## oneof14

Really, I think the only reason she went there initally was because her sister went there. But she is moving on the East Coast. 

That's exciting and again, I am so happy everything worked-out for you in terms of insurance!


----------



## Lulu 07

Haj ~ Your clinic charges a lot for the freezing.. My clinic only charges $700. If I were you I would ask how much they charge for a frozen cycle because even with the cost of freezing it would probably be much cheaper than doing another fresh cycle. My clinic charges $3500 for a frozen cycle so if I add the cost of freezing it would total to $4200 which is less than half the cost of a fresh cycle if we end up needing another try at it. I already got the 2 fresh cycle package but I will be freezing embryos so that it would give us a 3rd try at it if needed. I'm currently in a similar limbo as you but for me the decision is whether to do ICSI or not. Good luck and I hope it works on the 1st cycle for all of us.

Daisy ~ What was your AMH level? Mine was high too. Do they base their decision on whether to do long or short protocol on the AMH level? I'm also doing the short protocol. I start gonal-f and menopur on Sunday. I guess I'll be a little ahead of you so if you have any questions about it send them my way.


----------



## BlueStorm

Welcom oneof14 and smileykez :flower:

Haj- great to hear that you have your schedule and your class went well. So exciting. About freezing any left over embies. I think ours charges around the same and it is going to be hard for us as well. I would suggest that you try to do it if possible, maybe put it on a zero interest credit card and pay it off within a year or whenever they start charging interest. The reason I say that is if for some reason your first cycle does not work it sounds so much easier to just have to do a FET then start a whole cycle again. Plus remember most insurance companies only allow 4 retrievals per lifetime. So check out your insurance to see how many you get per lifetime, that could change your mind also. I know it's so expensive but in the long run might be worth it. I am in the same boat as you so I totally hear where you are coming from :dohh:


----------



## haj624

oneof14 said:


> Really, I think the only reason she went there initally was because her sister went there. But she is moving on the East Coast.
> 
> That's exciting and again, I am so happy everything worked-out for you in terms of insurance!

Yeah, i mean thats just the research i found. but i hear that east coast is really good to. Those were the too I was deciding between.

I know me to i was literally a wreck!!!:cry:



Lulu 07 said:


> Haj ~ Your clinic charges a lot for the freezing.. My clinic only charges $700. If I were you I would ask how much they charge for a frozen cycle because even with the cost of freezing it would probably be much cheaper than doing another fresh cycle. My clinic charges $3500 for a frozen cycle so if I add the cost of freezing it would total to $4200 which is less than half the cost of a fresh cycle if we end up needing another try at it. I already got the 2 fresh cycle package but I will be freezing embryos so that it would give us a 3rd try at it if needed. I'm currently in a similar limbo as you but for me the decision is whether to do ICSI or not. Good luck and I hope it works on the 1st cycle for all of us.
> 
> Daisy ~ What was your AMH level? Mine was high too. Do they base their decision on whether to do long or short protocol on the AMH level? I'm also doing the short protocol. I start gonal-f and menopur on Sunday. I guess I'll be a little ahead of you so if you have any questions about it send them my way.

Heres the thing my insurance cover 75% of it so what we pay out of pocket including meds is like $2200...sooo we would be paying the $1800 plus we would still have to pay for the transfer...so i feel like it would equal out...if not actually be more. I dont knnow. I have to get the paperwork from the place were getting the retrival/transfer from with all the prices.



BlueStorm said:


> Welcom oneof14 and smileykez :flower:
> 
> Haj- great to hear that you have your schedule and your class went well. So exciting. About freezing any left over embies. I think ours charges around the same and it is going to be hard for us as well. I would suggest that you try to do it if possible, maybe put it on a zero interest credit card and pay it off within a year or whenever they start charging interest. The reason I say that is if for some reason your first cycle does not work it sounds so much easier to just have to do a FET then start a whole cycle again. Plus remember most insurance companies only allow 4 retrievals per lifetime. So check out your insurance to see how many you get per lifetime, that could change your mind also. I know it's so expensive but in the long run might be worth it. I am in the same boat as you so I totally hear where you are coming from :dohh:


Thanks hun!!! Thats an idea. Ok see me insurance allows 3 cycles in your lifetime. If they don't do a retrival, does it not count as a cycle. I mean if thats the case we will 150% fingure something out


----------



## jchic

Yes, insurance companies dont usually count an FET as a retrieval :) thats why it pays to get them frozen if you can!


----------



## haj624

jchic said:


> Yes, insurance companies dont usually count an FET as a retrieval :) thats why it pays to get them frozen if you can!

good to know. im definitely going to give them a call right now and ill let you guys know what they say


----------



## Lulu 07

Haj ~ I see what you mean, that makes sense. For me it's all out of pocket so I pay around $8,000 - $9,000 per cycle so totally worth it for me.


----------



## daisy83

Hi Lulu - My AMH was 18, which according to my info leaflet is high:
Below 1pmol/l - Poor response expected
1-5pmol/l - Reduced response expected
5-15pmol/l - Normal response expected
Over 15pmol/l - High response expected

So basically all normal people get put on the long protocol, down reg with nasal spray for 3 weeks (ish) then stims etc etc. But with the short protocol I miss out the down reg. Which is good, don't fancy sticking things up my nose anyway!!! I don't know what to do now, as today is day 1 not sure what day they would start stims etc. I've maybe missed the boat this cycle. Can't believe how active this thread has just become, can't wait til we're all on ER and ET! Eeeeeeeeek! :happydance: 

Ali :flower:


----------



## haj624

daisy83 said:


> Hi Lulu - My AMH was 18, which according to my info leaflet is high:
> Below 1pmol/l - Poor response expected
> 1-5pmol/l - Reduced response expected
> 5-15pmol/l - Normal response expected
> Over 15pmol/l - High response expected
> 
> So basically all normal people get put on the long protocol, down reg with nasal spray for 3 weeks (ish) then stims etc etc. But with the short protocol I miss out the down reg. Which is good, don't fancy sticking things up my nose anyway!!! I don't know what to do now, as today is day 1 not sure what day they would start stims etc. I've maybe missed the boat this cycle. Can't believe how active this thread has just become, can't wait til we're all on ER and ET! Eeeeeeeeek! :happydance:
> 
> Ali :flower:

nasal spray?


----------



## alscreetch

HAJ!!!! I am obviously late, but I am sooooo Happy for you!! I am also glad that the underdog prevailed... Prayers do work!!



TTB said:


> Hi ladies, im starting my second round of IVF in may after my first round ended in an early miscarriage. I am waiting for my period at the moment, and am very excited to start another cycle in May! I should be due for egg collection around mid May.
> 
> Looking forward to sharing the journey with you all! :)

Welcome TTB- Sorry to hear of your miscarriage. I'm excited too!! :hugs:



oneof14 said:


> Hey Ladies, I would like to join you as I am planning on IVF in May/June after 3 failed IUI's. I am actually terrified and excited at the same time.

Welcome oneof14- I am riding the same emotional rollercoaster! :hugs:



daisy83 said:


> AMH level back!!! 18 - think that's normal. So fingers crossed start down reg 10th May. Today is day 1 (last cycle was 61 days so can't wait another whole cycle).
> 
> Woo Hoooooooo!
> 
> Ali xx

Hi Daisy...I don't mean to sound stupid, but what is down reg? 



SmileyKez said:


> Hi all, can I join? We took the decision last month to go for ivf after 3 years of ttc, it's all moved very quickly since then and my egg collection is booked for 6th June!!
> It's all happened so much quicker than I expected, we are very lucky in where we live, no waiting list for nhs treatment!
> One thing that is concerning me, I've been given my programme of what to do when in terms if the meds, but it doesn't appear to account for my cycle, and I've just been told what date to start the buserelin, does this sound right, I'm guessing it's ok, but everyone else seems to be starting on a particular cycle date?

Welcome Smileykez!! Yes this sounds right, because they are controlling your cycle. My calendar shows an expected period date though?? :hugs: 

Lulu- Yay!! We are cycle buddies, if all goes well exactly 1 day apart. We are lucky we don't have to do ICSI, the hubby really did have supersperm. 40 + million, 74% motility, 8% morph... But my RE and IVF nurse said that after retrieval, if there would be an issue with sperm, they would call ICSI at that time. You might want to see if this is an option. 

I know I missed some things, so I will recheck and post later!!!

30+ ladies on this cycle, we are definitely growing ladies. (Just like our eggs to be):happydance: I am trying my hardest to keep up LOL!!


----------



## haj624

alscreetch said:


> HAJ!!!! I am obviously late, but I am sooooo Happy for you!! I am also glad that the underdog prevailed... Prayers do work!!
> 
> 
> 
> TTB said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, im starting my second round of IVF in may after my first round ended in an early miscarriage. I am waiting for my period at the moment, and am very excited to start another cycle in May! I should be due for egg collection around mid May.
> 
> Looking forward to sharing the journey with you all! :)
> 
> Welcome TTB- Sorry to hear of your miscarriage. I'm excited too!! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> oneof14 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies, I would like to join you as I am planning on IVF in May/June after 3 failed IUI's. I am actually terrified and excited at the same time.Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome oneof14- I am riding the same emotional rollercoaster! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> daisy83 said:
> 
> 
> AMH level back!!! 18 - think that's normal. So fingers crossed start down reg 10th May. Today is day 1 (last cycle was 61 days so can't wait another whole cycle).
> 
> Woo Hoooooooo!
> 
> Ali xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Daisy...I don't mean to sound stupid, but what is down reg?
> 
> 
> 
> SmileyKez said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, can I join? We took the decision last month to go for ivf after 3 years of ttc, it's all moved very quickly since then and my egg collection is booked for 6th June!!
> It's all happened so much quicker than I expected, we are very lucky in where we live, no waiting list for nhs treatment!
> One thing that is concerning me, I've been given my programme of what to do when in terms if the meds, but it doesn't appear to account for my cycle, and I've just been told what date to start the buserelin, does this sound right, I'm guessing it's ok, but everyone else seems to be starting on a particular cycle date?Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome Smileykez!! Yes this sounds right, because they are controlling your cycle. My calendar shows an expected period date though?? :hugs:
> 
> Lulu- Yay!! We are cycle buddies, if all goes well exactly 1 day apart. We are lucky we don't have to do ICSI, the hubby really did have supersperm. 40 + million, 74% motility, 8% morph... But my RE and IVF nurse said that after retrieval, if there would be an issue with sperm, they would call ICSI at that time. You might want to see if this is an option.
> 
> I know I missed some things, so I will recheck and post later!!!
> 
> 30+ ladies on this cycle, we are definitely growing ladies. (Just like our eggs to be):happydance: I am trying my hardest to keep up LOL!!Click to expand...

Thank you!!! I saw you started lupron yesterday. I start today!!!


----------



## MoBaby

lol i was just planting some seeds in my garden and it said 80 days to maturity (watermelon) and i was like yippie! when they are ready i will be having my ivf cycle! so thats exciting. i can watch my fruit and veggies grow while waiting to distract me :)


----------



## Lulu 07

Daisy ~ My AMH is 35.33 Pmol/L. I'm really glad I'm on the short protocol otherwise I would drive myself crazy with all the waiting. 

Alscreetch ~ My husband's motility is on the low side (23%) but his count is 198 million so if you do the math he's at around 45 million forward moving sperm. The only problem is that the movement is not as fast as they want it but hyperactivates well with the wash and almost 70% of those sperm start to move fast post wash. That's why I'm confused on whether we should do ICSI or not but my gut feeling tells me not to. I'd rather not mess with the egg if I don't have to. Nature usually lets the best sperm in but with ICSI they are picking one that might look good but that may not be the case after fertilization.

Mobaby ~ Lol that's cute!! It's good that you found something to stay a little busy with until IVF. It'll be here before you know it.


----------



## MrsC8776

Hey ladies,

Is there anyone doing acupuncture to help with IVF? If so I have a few questions...

So I went in today and after my session she sat down and pretty much started making me a shopping list. Everything on there said organic which isn't something I have ever bought before. She also told me that I need to cut out cold drinks (cold water, milk, everything), no dairy, no cold cereal( :dohh: ), and tons of protein oh and fat. Has anyone heard this before or is this something she may just believe in? I know because I live in Oregon many people think we are all huge organic fans and what not. :haha: I just kinda wanted to see if anyone has been told this. Her reason for all of this is because I need to make my body "baby friendly" and cold things are not going to do that.


----------



## southaspen

oneof14 said:


> Hey Ladies, I would like to join you as I am planning on IVF in May/June after 3 failed IUI's. I am actually terrified and excited at the same time.

That's exactly how I feel!!! We are on the same schedule as you! Yea!


----------



## southaspen

MrsC8776 said:


> Ok ladies here goes another really long one. So much goes on during the day so I tend to fall behind. Thats a good thing though... with things going on it means that we are all busy and hanging in there.
> 
> 
> 
> s08 said:
> 
> 
> Lulu and Alscreetch, it looks like I won't be that far behind you. I'm excited to see how things progress for you both!
> 
> I started bcp on April 11th, will start Lupron on the 19th, and then likely start follistim and menopur on the 29th. Retrieval will probably be around May 10th. What meds will you be taking I'm always interested in the differences. Do you have estiomated retrieval and transfer dates?
> 
> s08 I'm so glad that you have all your dates set and you are ready to go. I can't wait to get to that point!
> 
> 
> 
> jchic said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so just got off the phone with Dr. Morris - here is the deal - she ideally doesnt want to do a lap, BUT because I have some pain, she is going to do a laprascopy ASAP (4 weeks or so from today, should have it scheduled by Thurs she says). Then she wants to move me immediately into an IVF cycle right after that prior to the lab closing in June for 4 weeks for vacation (they dont start any new IVf cycles starting on 6/23 for 4 weeks).
> She set up an appt for May 3rd at 3:30 because she wants to go over IVF in person and wants to explain what protocol I will be on then and show me slides on it and stuff. She says discussing it over the phone is really complicated and she likes to review everyones protocol in person.
> Excited to finally get a timeline - so looks like IVF in June and Lap in May. GET ME STARTED!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to hear about AF. I was really hoping the IUI would work for you. That is great that your Dr. wants to move things along for you and help you. Is there a reason she didn't want to do a lap before IVF? Sorry I know nothing about getting a lap done or anything like that.
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the positive things happening to you ladies!!!
> Jchic not that much more waiting.
> 
> As I'm writing this the tears are streaming down my face. The doctors office just called me back. They approved the IVF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm in complete shock right now. And today was the last day they can do it that I could start this cycle. So tomorrow I am going for my sono, my IVF class, and I am starting my Lupron. Does anyone know how long between lupron and retrieval? So ladies I will officially be doing my IVF in May!!!
> 
> Is anyone on the same cycle as me???Click to expand...
> 
> haj I'm so freakin exciting for you!!! I knew it would all come together but knowing that it officially did is amazing. :happydance: Sounds like you have a very busy day tomorrow but it will all be worth it. Again... I'm so happy and excited for you. I know how much stress this was putting on you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> southaspen said:
> 
> 
> Hey Everybody!!
> 
> We just made the decision to do IVF sooner rather than later since I will be finishing my Master's degree over the next two years. I will start BCP in about 3 weeks and IVF the following month. I am very happy to finally have a plan!! Anybody have any thoughts on whether or not you will do pre-genetic testing on the embryos? Anybody have any financial tips they have heard about while researching IVF? I learned about IVFmeds.com and my clinic will allow patient's to order some of their meds through them to save money. :happydance:
> 
> Yeah for all the BFPs we are all going to get!!Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome south! :hi: Sorry we have to meet again in this thread but it will lead us all to our BFP's! :thumbup: Do you have insurance coverage for the genetic testing? The reason I ask is because I know it can add a lot on to the cost. I think for us it is an extra $7,000 but then again we are fully out of pocket. As for the meds... I'm not really sure how my clinic works with that. All I know so far is that we sit down together and order the meds online. I was told that we will look for the cheapest way to go about it though. Maybe I should start doing some searching. :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> TTB said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, im starting my second round of IVF in may after my first round ended in an early miscarriage. I am waiting for my period at the moment, and am very excited to start another cycle in May! I should be due for egg collection around mid May.
> 
> Looking forward to sharing the journey with you all! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome :hi: So sorry to hear about your miscarriage :hugs: I hope AF shows up soon for you so that you can get started in May.
> 
> 
> 
> oneof14 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies, I would like to join you as I am planning on IVF in May/June after 3 failed IUI's. I am actually terrified and excited at the same time.Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome :hi: There are many of us in here from another thread that is going on (IUI thread). Sorry to see us all moving this way... I wish the IUI's would have worked for all of us. Anyways, It's nice to see some familiar faces (names). We will all get our BFP's and move on to be bump buddies. I know I said that earlier in the thread but I think we all need to be reminded of it.
> 
> Lucie?? How are you doing? Just thought I would check in with you :hugs:
> 
> l8bloomer I hope things go well for your DH tomorrow. If theres anything important about the appointment please let me know since our DH's are having to go through the same thing. :flower:
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well. If there is anything you would like me to add to the front page please let me know. I'm going to update what I know right now. EDIT** I think I got everyone and can you ladies believe it... there are 30+ in here now. I'm loving that we are all here to support each other and cheer each other on. Just wanted to say a huge thank you to all of you. :hugs:Click to expand...

You have an amazing thread here. Thanks for all your hard work!! Our insurance covers absolutely nothing. I think it will be about an extra $3700 for genetic testing on up to 8 embryos. Still have to think about it but leaning towards doing it to put the embryos with the best chance in.
I haven't done a lot of research on online meds either. A girl I met at work just went through IVF and told me about ivfmeds.com.


----------



## haj624

MoBaby said:


> lol i was just planting some seeds in my garden and it said 80 days to maturity (watermelon) and i was like yippie! when they are ready i will be having my ivf cycle! so thats exciting. i can watch my fruit and veggies grow while waiting to distract me :)

Just made my night...too cute!!!


----------



## Lulu 07

MrsC ~ I have been doing acupuncture for a while. I am on a very similar diet. My acupuncturist is a very very good one and has very high success rates so I trust him 150%. He also has me on a no dairy (not even one drop) and no red meat diet. I have to always keep my feet warm and he said that cold drinks immediately make the uterus cold which is not good and increase the chance of miscarriage to about 80%. He also recommended that I do 60% veggies for each meal (but I don't follow that one too well.. Lol).


----------



## southaspen

MrsC8776 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Is there anyone doing acupuncture to help with IVF? If so I have a few questions...
> 
> So I went in today and after my session she sat down and pretty much started making me a shopping list. Everything on there said organic which isn't something I have ever bought before. She also told me that I need to cut out cold drinks (cold water, milk, everything), no dairy, no cold cereal( :dohh: ), and tons of protein oh and fat. Has anyone heard this before or is this something she may just believe in? I know because I live in Oregon many people think we are all huge organic fans and what not. :haha: I just kinda wanted to see if anyone has been told this. Her reason for all of this is because I need to make my body "baby friendly" and cold things are not going to do that.

I did acupuncture for 3 months last fall and she didn't say anything about drastically changing my diet or organic vs non organic. I think its just key that we all eat healthy food and the right portions. :winkwink:


----------



## Lulu 07

MrsC ~ I forgot to mention that he wasn't specific on organic food but just said to eat a lot of veggies. My friend went to him after 3 yrs of infertility (no pregnancies at all) and after 3 weeks she was pregnant. All she did was the acupuncture treatments and strictly follow the diet and herb capsules that he gave her.


----------



## oneof14

My Acupuncturist told me the same thing about cold drinks. She recommended soups and tea which she said keeps the uterus warm.


----------



## MrsC8776

Thank you all very much! I guess it's time for a change in my diet. I'm new to the whole acupuncture world and just thought this was a little strange but I will go for it. Maybe not everything but changing my diet will be a major thing. Now just to figure out what to do about drinking cold things... I feel like I always need something cold to drink. Thats going to be a hard one. :wacko:


----------



## MrsC8776

SmileyKez said:


> Hi all, can I join? We took the decision last month to go for ivf after 3 years of ttc, it's all moved very quickly since then and my egg collection is booked for 6th June!!
> It's all happened so much quicker than I expected, we are very lucky in where we live, no waiting list for nhs treatment!
> One thing that is concerning me, I've been given my programme of what to do when in terms if the meds, but it doesn't appear to account for my cycle, and I've just been told what date to start the buserelin, does this sound right, I'm guessing it's ok, but everyone else seems to be starting on a particular cycle date?

Welcome :hi: to the crazy world of IVF. Sounds like thing are moving right along for you! Is the place you are going to putting you on BC? 



haj624 said:


> Heyyyy ladies!!! Glad to see everthing is coming a long for everyone!!!
> 
> I went to the doctors this morning for our sonohystogram and everything came back good. He said the cysts is still there:dohh: but its so little he doesn't see it being a problem. Then we had our IVF class. DH and I learned how to do all the shots. All of my injectibles are being delivered today and we are picking up anything oral tonight. Soooo as of right now here are my following dates of things going on:
> 
> Today-Starting Lupron
> 4/22-Stop BC
> 4/26-Uterine Mapping
> 5/4-Baseline Sono and Bloodwork and possibly starting Stims if everything is a-ok.
> 
> They said we are looking for retrival somewhere around the 16/17/18 (Only a month away). Then they will decide on a 3-5 day transfer and then transfer and 2 weeks later I go in for my beta. So fingers crossed in a little over a month I'll be a mommy!!!:baby::baby::baby:
> 
> Only thing that was a little disheartening today was they said they were going to freeze the embryos and I wasnt aware how much that cost. Its another $1800...that I'm not sure we can cough up in a month. You don't have to have the embryos frozen do you?

I'm glad everything went well today. Sorry the cyst is still there but I'm glad thats it won't be a bother to you during IVF. Is there anyway to get the money together to freeze what you might have left over? Now that you mention it I don't think thats included in our price either... now I have to go do some reading of all the paper work to see how much extra that is.


----------



## raelynn

Hi ladies! Mind if I join? I'm currently waiting for AF to show before starting my birth control round. I have PCOS so my cycles are really long. No idea when AF will be showing up. It is good though because hubby has azoospermia and had to have a TESE operation to see if they could find any sperm. We have some frozen to do ICSI but if they don't survive the defrost, they'll need to do another operation which can't be done until after 3 months which will put us at the end of June, early July. Hopefully AF plays nice and shows up with perfect timing! I'm excited to get started but nervous too!


----------



## Lulu 07

MrsC8776 said:


> Thank you all very much! I guess it's time for a change in my diet. I'm new to the whole acupuncture world and just thought this was a little strange but I will go for it. Maybe not everything but changing my diet will be a major thing. Now just to figure out what to do about drinking cold things... I feel like I always need something cold to drink. Thats going to be a hard one. :wacko:

I know it's hard to stay away from cold drinks but you'll get used to it in no time. The hardest part for me was the dairy (I love cheese) but I've been off of it for almost 9 months now and feel better than ever. Be sure to buy Rasberry Leaf tea, it helps with toning the uterus and preparing it for pregnancy.

This one from amazon is the one I use. It has the best reviews and it's organic

https://www.amazon.com/Traditional-...3PP8/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1334806900&sr=8-3


Raelynn ~ Welcome!! I hope the little guys make the defrost and you don't have to wait any longer. Praying that AF is a good to you this cycle.


----------



## MrsC8776

raelynn said:


> Hi ladies! Mind if I join? I'm currently waiting for AF to show before starting my birth control round. I have PCOS so my cycles are really long. No idea when AF will be showing up. It is good though because hubby has azoospermia and had to have a TESE operation to see if they could find any sperm. We have some frozen to do ICSI but if they don't survive the defrost, they'll need to do another operation which can't be done until after 3 months which will put us at the end of June, early July. Hopefully AF plays nice and shows up with perfect timing! I'm excited to get started but nervous too!

Welcome raelynn :hi: I have seen you in the azoo thread (I think thats how it's written). I have only posted in there once :blush: I need to get back in there. We are having to do TESE as well. Our reason is because DH had a vasectomy before meeting me. He had it reversed but it healed up. :( We have nothing frozen so we have to go the full route on EC day. I hope AF shows for you soon so that you can get started. Just wanted to let you know there are others on here who are having to do IVF with TESE and also PESA. :flower:



Lulu 07 said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you all very much! I guess it's time for a change in my diet. I'm new to the whole acupuncture world and just thought this was a little strange but I will go for it. Maybe not everything but changing my diet will be a major thing. Now just to figure out what to do about drinking cold things... I feel like I always need something cold to drink. Thats going to be a hard one. :wacko:
> 
> I know it's hard to stay away from cold drinks but you'll get used to it in no time. The hardest part for me was the dairy (I love cheese) but I've been off of it for almost 9 months now and feel better than ever. Be sure to buy Rasberry Leaf tea, it helps with toning the uterus and preparing it for pregnancy.
> 
> This one from amazon is the one I use. It has the best reviews and it's organic
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Traditional-...3PP8/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1334806900&sr=8-3
> 
> 
> Raelynn ~ Welcome!! I hope the little guys make the defrost and you don't have to wait any longer. Praying that AF is a good to you this cycle.Click to expand...

I've just been thinking about what I could drink that isn't cold. I could always fill water bottles up and leave them out over night. There are ways around cold drinks. :thumbup: About the tea... I have actually had that before but mine was a different brand. I'm wondering if I should start drinking it on a regular basis now. Hmmm... maybe I could sneak a few questions in when I go in for blood work next week. This is the one I was buying but they sell it in a store here. Looks like it's cheaper on amazon though. :dohh: Thanks for sharing that! Oh and I will miss cheese too. :haha:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## raelynn

MrsC - Nice to see another azoo IVF-er (although azoo isn't something I'd wish on anyone). We were planning on just doing TESE at time of IVF but our insurance won't cover any of it if we use donor sperm so we didn't want to risk not finding anything and not having a backup. So, we had the TESE ahead of time and froze the findings. We're thrilled that the urologist found some to freeze, especially since we opted for the more affordable TESE instead of the micro TESE. Hopefully yours goes well too!

Everything is down to timing for us now because we have a cruise booked at the end of July. So, we need to have ER done late June/ Early July otherwise we'll have to put everything off until my next cycle, which could be several months based on my long cycles. Really, really hoping we make it in on this one so we don't have even more waiting to do. I'm sure we're all going crazy with the waiting by now.


----------



## MrsC8776

raelynn~ It is nice to see other who can relate. Although like you said it's nothing I would want anyone to have to deal with. MJ has joined this thread as well. I understand the fear of not finding anything on the day of ER. Thats another huge stress for me but I just have to believe it will all work out. Either way though insurance doesn't cover anything. We will know more after DH goes in for his appointment at the end of the month. Where is your cruise going to? We have been on one and it was tons of fun! We would love to go again but that will have to wait. Having AF show soon would really fall into place with your plans. Fx for you.


----------



## Lulu 07

Have you ladies ever heard of maca? It's supposed to help with sperm issues.I don't know if it helps in your case but maybe you guys could look into it. My DH took it a couple years back. In his first sperm analysis (not detailed one) his count was 204 million but his motility was only 30% and after he took maca for a couple months, his count was 197 million but this time it was 80% motility. I'm not sure if it was the maca that helped or other factors but I believe it did something. These numbers are from regular sperm analysis though. The recent strict sperm analysis shows his motility at 24% but he hasn't taken maca in the past year. So maybe the maca was helping after all.


----------



## SmileyKez

MrsC8776 said:


> SmileyKez said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, can I join? We took the decision last month to go for ivf after 3 years of ttc, it's all moved very quickly since then and my egg collection is booked for 6th June!!
> It's all happened so much quicker than I expected, we are very lucky in where we live, no waiting list for nhs treatment!
> One thing that is concerning me, I've been given my programme of what to do when in terms if the meds, but it doesn't appear to account for my cycle, and I've just been told what date to start the buserelin, does this sound right, I'm guessing it's ok, but everyone else seems to be starting on a particular cycle date?
> 
> Welcome :hi: to the crazy world of IVF. Sounds like thing are moving right along for you! Is the place you are going to putting you on BC?
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Heyyyy ladies!!! Glad to see everthing is coming a long for everyone!!!
> 
> I went to the doctors this morning for our sonohystogram and everything came back good. He said the cysts is still there:dohh: but its so little he doesn't see it being a problem. Then we had our IVF class. DH and I learned how to do all the shots. All of my injectibles are being delivered today and we are picking up anything oral tonight. Soooo as of right now here are my following dates of things going on:
> 
> Today-Starting Lupron
> 4/22-Stop BC
> 4/26-Uterine Mapping
> 5/4-Baseline Sono and Bloodwork and possibly starting Stims if everything is a-ok.
> 
> They said we are looking for retrival somewhere around the 16/17/18 (Only a month away). Then they will decide on a 3-5 day transfer and then transfer and 2 weeks later I go in for my beta. So fingers crossed in a little over a month I'll be a mommy!!!:baby::baby::baby:
> 
> Only thing that was a little disheartening today was they said they were going to freeze the embryos and I wasnt aware how much that cost. Its another $1800...that I'm not sure we can cough up in a month. You don't have to have the embryos frozen do you?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad everything went well today. Sorry the cyst is still there but I'm glad thats it won't be a bother to you during IVF. Is there anyway to get the money together to freeze what you might have left over? Now that you mention it I don't think thats included in our price either... now I have to go do some reading of all the paper work to see how much extra that is.Click to expand...


Thanks for your reply, sorry i dont know how to only quote one part of your message! :)
Im not sure what bc is (sorry) so im guessing they arent! Theyve given me the buserelin and told me what day to start taking it. They didnt ask about my cycle, i have periods but they can be a little irregular due to my mild pcos!


----------



## BlueStorm

welcome raelynn :flower:

Mrs. C- Could you write what your acupunturist said your diet should be, I might try this too. I called to inquire about acupunture again yesterday but I don't think we can swing it financially. I'm hoping that my new insurance will cover some of it, I am not hopeful, but it would be nice!


----------



## MrsC8776

Lulu~ I'm not sure if were referring to me and raelynn about the macs or not. If so nothing will work for my DH. He has no sperm at all so adding a vitamin wouldn't help anything. To get my DH's sperm they have to go in with a needle and pull some out. It's a nice thought though. Thank you for thinking of it. :flower: If you were asking all the ladies, I do think there are some things out there that can help their DH and get the numbers up higher. 

Smiley~ No worries about the quote. BC stands for birth control. I know some ladies are taking it or have taken it so that their cycle is on the clinics schedule. What dy are you suppose to start buserelin? 

Blue~ I will copy what she wrote down. It's pretty much a shopping list and a few do and do not. I will have to add it later on this evening. It would be great if your new insurance covers acupuncture! I hear so many great things about it with IVF.


----------



## Lulu 07

MrsC ~ I was actually referring to you and Raelynn. I'm sorry that there's nothing that can help naturally for you guys. I hope you get good sperm numbers on the day of retrieval. 

BlueStorm ~ I'm glad you're thinking of trying the diet. Even if you can't do the acupuncture, the diet will help tremendously.


----------



## haj624

Ladies, I have a question/confession. Please don't judge me and also be honest with me. Last Friday I was pretty down and out about all of the insurance stuff and I was so sure IVF wasn't happening right now. So I was out with my friend having a drink and she was like you need to calm yourself down, youre going to drive yourself nuts blah blah blah. So we had gone back to her apt and she was like here and she handed me a vaporizer with weed in it she said take a few hits you'll feel so much better. Now, I'm not going to lie when I was in college I smoked but not really since then. She said to me a vaporizer is so much better then smoking it because a vaporizer takes out the toxins (which i ended up researching last night and its true.) So I had taken maybe like 3 hits from this thing. Now I feel completely awful. I've been so good with doing the right thing and keeping myself healthy and now I did this. I know weed can effect your egg quality. Now I am totally panicing that I screw up my eggs for IVF in May. That one part of me is having a heart attack and the other part of me is like you did it once, it wasnt a lot and you'll never do it again. Am I totally freaking out over nothing or do you think I couldve done some damage. Again please dont judge me, I made a very stupid decision :dohh:


----------



## SmileyKez

I start the buserelin on the 2nd May! Eek!


----------



## MrsC8776

Lulu 07 said:


> MrsC ~ I was actually referring to you and Raelynn. I'm sorry that there's nothing that can help naturally for you guys. I hope you get good sperm numbers on the day of retrieval.
> 
> BlueStorm ~ I'm glad you're thinking of trying the diet. Even if you can't do the acupuncture, the diet will help tremendously.

Thanks hun :hugs: It's not the best situation but thats why we were saying we wouldn't wish it upon anyone. It is what it is though. Thanks again for thinking of us. 



haj624 said:



> Ladies, I have a question/confession. Please don't judge me and also be honest with me. Last Friday I was pretty down and out about all of the insurance stuff and I was so sure IVF wasn't happening right now. So I was out with my friend having a drink and she was like you need to calm yourself down, youre going to drive yourself nuts blah blah blah. So we had gone back to her apt and she was like here and she handed me a vaporizer with weed in it she said take a few hits you'll feel so much better. Now, I'm not going to lie when I was in college I smoked but not really since then. She said to me a vaporizer is so much better then smoking it because a vaporizer takes out the toxins (which i ended up researching last night and its true.) So I had taken maybe like 3 hits from this thing. Now I feel completely awful. I've been so good with doing the right thing and keeping myself healthy and now I did this. I know weed can effect your egg quality. Now I am totally panicing that I screw up my eggs for IVF in May. That one part of me is having a heart attack and the other part of me is like you did it once, it wasnt a lot and you'll never do it again. Am I totally freaking out over nothing or do you think I couldve done some damage. Again please dont judge me, I made a very stupid decision :dohh:

haj, don't beat yourself up. Just make sure you don't do it again. I think you are brave for even asking about it. You should be ok and I don't think you ruined your eggs. Like you said, you did it once. Now had you been doing it this whole time and continue to do it I think there would be some issues. I truly believe everything will be ok. :flower:



SmileyKez said:


> I start the buserelin on the 2nd May! Eek!

Thats exciting!!


----------



## Lulu 07

Haj ~ We're not here to judge, we're only here to support each other :hugs: . We all make mistakes, don't come down too hard on yourself. Hopefully since it's only one time, it won't effect anything. Just be careful with diet and what you allow into your body from now on and you should be ok.

Smiley ~ Good luck!! You must be very excited. I start stims on Sunday so I'm very excited but nervous at the same time.


----------



## haj624

MrsC8776 said:


> Lulu 07 said:
> 
> 
> MrsC ~ I was actually referring to you and Raelynn. I'm sorry that there's nothing that can help naturally for you guys. I hope you get good sperm numbers on the day of retrieval.
> 
> BlueStorm ~ I'm glad you're thinking of trying the diet. Even if you can't do the acupuncture, the diet will help tremendously.
> 
> Thanks hun :hugs: It's not the best situation but thats why we were saying we wouldn't wish it upon anyone. It is what it is though. Thanks again for thinking of us.
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I have a question/confession. Please don't judge me and also be honest with me. Last Friday I was pretty down and out about all of the insurance stuff and I was so sure IVF wasn't happening right now. So I was out with my friend having a drink and she was like you need to calm yourself down, youre going to drive yourself nuts blah blah blah. So we had gone back to her apt and she was like here and she handed me a vaporizer with weed in it she said take a few hits you'll feel so much better. Now, I'm not going to lie when I was in college I smoked but not really since then. She said to me a vaporizer is so much better then smoking it because a vaporizer takes out the toxins (which i ended up researching last night and its true.) So I had taken maybe like 3 hits from this thing. Now I feel completely awful. I've been so good with doing the right thing and keeping myself healthy and now I did this. I know weed can effect your egg quality. Now I am totally panicing that I screw up my eggs for IVF in May. That one part of me is having a heart attack and the other part of me is like you did it once, it wasnt a lot and you'll never do it again. Am I totally freaking out over nothing or do you think I couldve done some damage. Again please dont judge me, I made a very stupid decision :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> haj, don't beat yourself up. Just make sure you don't do it again. I think you are brave for even asking about it. You should be ok and I don't think you ruined your eggs. Like you said, you did it once. Now had you been doing it this whole time and continue to do it I think there would be some issues. I truly believe everything will be ok. :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmileyKez said:
> 
> 
> I start the buserelin on the 2nd May! Eek!Click to expand...
> 
> Thats exciting!!Click to expand...

I'm sure most of the people in this group want to kick my butt right now for even doing that. heck i do!!! especially thinking about how much were struggling. No No, not at all have i been doing it and i honestly will *NEVER* do it again. I've just been driving myself crazy since last night.


----------



## haj624

Lulu 07 said:


> Haj ~ We're not here to judge, we're only here to support each other :hugs: . We all make mistakes, don't come down too hard on yourself. Hopefully since it's only one time, it won't effect anything. Just be careful with diet and what you allow into your body from now on and you should be ok.
> 
> Smiley ~ Good luck!! You must be very excited. I start stims on Sunday so I'm very excited but nervous at the same time.

I think its more I'm judging myself right now. Because in my adult life (since college lol) I don't do this stuff. I have NEVER smoke a cigarette, I rarely drink, and I can't believe I just did something so stupid.


----------



## haj624

honestly i just want to sit here and cry right now. it was so stupid and even though you ladies have said youre not judging me i feel like such an ass for even telling anyone.


----------



## Lulu 07

Haj ~ Take a deep breath and relax. Stressing yourself out right now could end up causing more damage. One time is not going to harm anything. Just focus on being as stress free as possible right now.


----------



## MrsC8776

haj it's ok :hugs: It's not like you have been smoking cigarettes or anything like that. I think in a way you want to punish yourself but there is no need for that. You did it once and you said it's not something you normally do. Now if it was closer to your cycle date I think things would be a little different but you still have a little while. Like I said... it's ok and you didn't mess anything up.


----------



## DancingDiva

I totally agree with the others don't beat yourself up about it and look forward to the journey you have ahead of you.

Well ladies AF arrived I'm back at clinic tomorrow for scan,bloods and injections can't believe it's finally here.


----------



## haj624

Thanks for the help and answers ladies. i really do need to learn how to be stress free...im sooo bad at it


----------



## haj624

DancingDiva said:


> I totally agree with the others don't beat yourself up about it and look forward to the journey you have ahead of you.
> 
> Well ladies AF arrived I'm back at clinic tomorrow for scan,bloods and injections can't believe it's finally here.

Thank you and good luck tomorrow!!!


----------



## alscreetch

haj624 said:


> Ladies, I have a question/confession. Please don't judge me and also be honest with me. Last Friday I was pretty down and out about all of the insurance stuff and I was so sure IVF wasn't happening right now. So I was out with my friend having a drink and she was like you need to calm yourself down, youre going to drive yourself nuts blah blah blah. So we had gone back to her apt and she was like here and she handed me a vaporizer with weed in it she said take a few hits you'll feel so much better. Now, I'm not going to lie when I was in college I smoked but not really since then. She said to me a vaporizer is so much better then smoking it because a vaporizer takes out the toxins (which i ended up researching last night and its true.) So I had taken maybe like 3 hits from this thing. Now I feel completely awful. I've been so good with doing the right thing and keeping myself healthy and now I did this. I know weed can effect your egg quality. Now I am totally panicing that I screw up my eggs for IVF in May. That one part of me is having a heart attack and the other part of me is like you did it once, it wasnt a lot and you'll never do it again. Am I totally freaking out over nothing or do you think I couldve done some damage. Again please dont judge me, I made a very stupid decision :dohh:

HAJ- There are women in this world that smoked weed, drank alcohol, & smoked cigarettes before finding out they are pregnant. You are going to be absolutely fine! No judgment here :hugs:



DancingDiva said:


> I totally agree with the others don't beat yourself up about it and look forward to the journey you have ahead of you.
> 
> Well ladies AF arrived I'm back at clinic tomorrow for scan,bloods and injections can't believe it's finally here.

Yay... for AF!! :happydance:

AFM- I gave myself my first injection yesterday (hubby did the first one) I was having a proud moment. I actually enjoyed it (kinda demented.. I know) I am sick of pills though. I am so happy that Saturday marks the last day of BCP... and ughhh MY Protocol includes Doxy, this blue pill makes me and my hubby sooooo nauseous! Anyone else taking an antibiotic as a precaution? 

Side note vent: I am having a hard time concentrating and I am lo-key suffering from insomnia. Am I the only one?? LOL!!!


----------



## haj624

alscreetch said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I have a question/confession. Please don't judge me and also be honest with me. Last Friday I was pretty down and out about all of the insurance stuff and I was so sure IVF wasn't happening right now. So I was out with my friend having a drink and she was like you need to calm yourself down, youre going to drive yourself nuts blah blah blah. So we had gone back to her apt and she was like here and she handed me a vaporizer with weed in it she said take a few hits you'll feel so much better. Now, I'm not going to lie when I was in college I smoked but not really since then. She said to me a vaporizer is so much better then smoking it because a vaporizer takes out the toxins (which i ended up researching last night and its true.) So I had taken maybe like 3 hits from this thing. Now I feel completely awful. I've been so good with doing the right thing and keeping myself healthy and now I did this. I know weed can effect your egg quality. Now I am totally panicing that I screw up my eggs for IVF in May. That one part of me is having a heart attack and the other part of me is like you did it once, it wasnt a lot and you'll never do it again. Am I totally freaking out over nothing or do you think I couldve done some damage. Again please dont judge me, I made a very stupid decision :dohh:
> 
> HAJ- There are women in this world that smoked weed, drank alcohol, & smoked cigarettes before finding out they are pregnant. You are going to be absolutely fine! No judgment here :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> DancingDiva said:
> 
> 
> I totally agree with the others don't beat yourself up about it and look forward to the journey you have ahead of you.
> 
> Well ladies AF arrived I'm back at clinic tomorrow for scan,bloods and injections can't believe it's finally here.Click to expand...
> 
> Yay... for AF!! :happydance:
> 
> AFM- I gave myself my first injection yesterday (hubby did the first one) I was having a proud moment. I actually enjoyed it (kinda demented.. I know) I am sick of pills though. I am so happy that Saturday marks the last day of BCP... and ughhh MY Protocol includes Doxy, this blue pill makes me and my hubby sooooo nauseous! Anyone else taking an antibiotic as a precaution?
> 
> Side note vent: I am having a hard time concentrating and I am lo-key suffering from insomnia. Am I the only one?? LOL!!!Click to expand...

You ladies are the best!!! I gave myself my first shot last night as well. It didn't hurt at all. I finish my last BC on Sunday. I have to take antibiotics after my retrival but dh is taking them right now


----------



## jchic

yes please dont worry, you will be fine!


----------



## haj624

MrsC- I think you're right I feel like I should be punishing myself.

I just feel like I've been struggling so much how could have I even done something so dumb. I think Friday night I was just so anxiety ridden (not an excuse) I just wasnt thinking. I acutally have really bad anxiety issues and I am on medicine, but i stopped the medicine back when we had just started to try.


----------



## Lulu 07

DancingDiva ~ I'm really excited for you!!

Alscreetch~ Yay for starting stims. My DH and I were also put on doxy but we feel ok with it. We haven't noticed any side effects except maybe a little tirednes.

AFM ~ DH and I have made the decision not to do ICSI. We're going to let nature pick for us the best little swimmers to fetilize the eggs. I'm not as stressed now that I made a decision. I'm really excited for starting stims on Sunday!! :happydance:


----------



## haj624

Lulu 07 said:


> DancingDiva ~ I'm really excited for you!!
> 
> Alscreetch~ Yay for starting stims. My DH and I were also put on doxy but we feel ok with it. We haven't noticed any side effects except maybe a little tirednes.
> 
> AFM ~ DH and I have made the decision not to do ICSI. We're going to let nature pick for us the best little swimmers to fetilize the eggs. I'm not as stressed now that I made a decision. I'm really excited for starting stims on Sunday!! :happydance:

yayyy!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## BlueStorm

Haj - Really you are totally over thinking this. One time is not going to "ruin" your eggs silly girl :haha: You will be fine just get yourself healthy and concentrate on your injections and this cycle. I will admit I have slipped up a few times and smoked a cig during this whole process. I quit over a year ago but once in awhile when I have a drink and am around other people who smoke I slip up. The key for me is not to drink and then I won't even think about it, Once I start my bcp's I plan to not have any more drinks and then I will be fine :wacko: 

as a disclaimer I have only done it maybe twice during the last year so don't judge me either :rofl:

alscreetch - Yay for starting shots. I can't even concentrate and I am not even starting till next month!

Mrs C and Lulu- thanks i will def give the diet a try


----------



## haj624

BlueStorm said:


> Haj - Really you are totally over thinking this. One time is not going to "ruin" your eggs silly girl :haha: You will be fine just get yourself healthy and concentrate on your injections and this cycle. I will admit I have slipped up a few times and smoked a cig during this whole process. I quit over a year ago but once in awhile when I have a drink and am around other people who smoke I slip up. The key for me is not to drink and then I won't even think about it, Once I start my bcp's I plan to not have any more drinks and then I will be fine :wacko:
> 
> as a disclaimer I have only done it maybe twice during the last year so don't judge me either :rofl:
> 
> alscreetch - Yay for starting shots. I can't even concentrate and I am not even starting till next month!
> 
> Mrs C and Lulu- thanks i will def give the diet a try

Blue-I would think by this point you know I am a worrier and a crazy lady :wacko: TTC conceive has literally made me mental. If I ever thought the doctor was going to get it approved I would have NEVER done it.


----------



## alscreetch

Lulu 07 said:


> DancingDiva ~ I'm really excited for you!!
> 
> Alscreetch~ Yay for starting stims. My DH and I were also put on doxy but we feel ok with it. We haven't noticed any side effects except maybe a little tirednes.
> 
> AFM ~ DH and I have made the decision not to do ICSI. We're going to let nature pick for us the best little swimmers to fetilize the eggs. I'm not as stressed now that I made a decision. I'm really excited for starting stims on Sunday!! :happydance:

Yay for you & hubby!!! I agree with nature, and only use if absolutely necessary... It's crazy that we are excited to give ourselves injections...


----------



## alscreetch

Blue... I was hysterically rolling at your message. I appreciate the comedic values!! I've slipped and had a cigarette too, but we are all trying to better ourselves in more ways then 1... 1 every now again is better than 20 a day!!! I quit 6 months ago with Chantix. I stopped drinking caffeine too , ohhhh that was oh soooo hard! I drank two Monster energy drinks a day for 5 years. :hissy: :hissy:


----------



## s08

alscreetch said:


> AFM- I gave myself my first injection yesterday (hubby did the first one) I was having a proud moment. I actually enjoyed it (kinda demented.. I know) I am sick of pills though. I am so happy that Saturday marks the last day of BCP... and ughhh MY Protocol includes Doxy, this blue pill makes me and my hubby sooooo nauseous! Anyone else taking an antibiotic as a precaution?
> 
> Side note vent: I am having a hard time concentrating and I am lo-key suffering from insomnia. Am I the only one?? LOL!!!

I will take Doxy, but not until right around my reteival time. My hubby takes Zithromax today however as a precaution. Anyone else? 

Regarding the acupuncture, I've been doing it for a few months now. We went over my diet, and she has not recommended any changes. My plan is just to eat healthfully, but nothing extreme. 

Haj, no judgment from me. I'm also impressed you were able to put it on the thread! Everything will be fine!


----------



## haj624

s08 said:


> alscreetch said:
> 
> 
> AFM- I gave myself my first injection yesterday (hubby did the first one) I was having a proud moment. I actually enjoyed it (kinda demented.. I know) I am sick of pills though. I am so happy that Saturday marks the last day of BCP... and ughhh MY Protocol includes Doxy, this blue pill makes me and my hubby sooooo nauseous! Anyone else taking an antibiotic as a precaution?
> 
> Side note vent: I am having a hard time concentrating and I am lo-key suffering from insomnia. Am I the only one?? LOL!!!
> 
> I will take Doxy, but not until right around my reteival time. My hubby takes Zithromax today however as a precaution. Anyone else?
> 
> Regarding the acupuncture, I've been doing it for a few months now. We went over my diet, and she has not recommended any changes. My plan is just to eat healthfully, but nothing extreme.
> 
> Haj, no judgment from me. I'm also impressed you were able to put it on the thread! Everything will be fine!Click to expand...

Thanks love. It took me a lot to write it but I NEEDED some honest answers for my sanity.


----------



## BlueStorm

haj624 said:


> BlueStorm said:
> 
> 
> Haj - Really you are totally over thinking this. One time is not going to "ruin" your eggs silly girl :haha: You will be fine just get yourself healthy and concentrate on your injections and this cycle. I will admit I have slipped up a few times and smoked a cig during this whole process. I quit over a year ago but once in awhile when I have a drink and am around other people who smoke I slip up. The key for me is not to drink and then I won't even think about it, Once I start my bcp's I plan to not have any more drinks and then I will be fine :wacko:
> 
> as a disclaimer I have only done it maybe twice during the last year so don't judge me either :rofl:
> 
> alscreetch - Yay for starting shots. I can't even concentrate and I am not even starting till next month!
> 
> Mrs C and Lulu- thanks i will def give the diet a try
> 
> Blue-I would think by this point you know I am a worrier and a crazy lady :wacko: TTC conceive has literally made me mental. If I ever thought the doctor was going to get it approved I would have NEVER done it.Click to expand...


I know I really am the same way!



alscreetch said:


> Blue... I was hysterically rolling at your message. I appreciate the comedic values!! I've slipped and had a cigarette too, but we are all trying to better ourselves in more ways then 1... 1 every now again is better than 20 a day!!! I quit 6 months ago with Chantix. I stopped drinking caffeine too , ohhhh that was oh soooo hard! I drank two Monster energy drinks a day for 5 years. :hissy: :hissy:

Yes quiting was the best thing I ever did, I wish it just wasn't so hard not to think about when having a drink..I don't suppose that will ever change :dohh:


----------



## haj624

So ladies, I did my first Lupron shot last night all by myself. The anxiousness of doing it was a million time worse then the shot itself. I literally didn't even feel it. DH started his antibiotics today to prevent any infections or anything. Yesterday they had said they dont want me taking anything but tylonel once I start my stims but would perfer I started sooner so clearly i was like ok no problem. So I called them today and was like is tylonel the only medicine i can take at all right now? Because I am dying from my allergies and I've been taking Allegra...but she told me its fine to take it for the next few days if its that bad but once I start stims (tentitive may 4th) then I have to stop taking it. But I decided to stay on the safe side and just not take it. I'll take suffering allergies for a baby. I also started hardcore with eating healthy today:happydance:


----------



## daisy83

Oh my goodness - I don't look at this for one day and I miss 4 pages!!!

Haj - Hope you're ok now and not stressing too much. I'm gonna blow my cover here so I can reassure you some more... I'm a midwife and every day I book newly pregnant women. We get women who smoke horrendous amounts of cigarettes a day, are on heroin, methadone, cocaine, valium, smoke cannabis all the time, drink excessive alcohol, women with BMI of 40+ and I'm almost 100% sure these ladies do not look after their bodies like we do. Well done you for caring so much about what you did to actually be worried about it. No harm will come of that, and if it helped to relax you at the time then it wasn't in vain. Very exciting about starting Lupron. In my clinic they give you a nasal spray instead of the injections. It does the same job as Lupron. Thankfully I don't have to do that as I'm on the short protocol.

Alscreetch - Down reg is down regulation. Basically what you do in the US with Lupron injections or BCP. Here (UK) we use a nasal spray or sometimes injections to "down regulate" (to quiten down the ovaries so the clinic can control the cycle). I've not heard of antibiotics for precation, don't think that's done here.

Lulu - Wow your AMH is high, hopefully lots of little eggies to fertilise! Good luck for Sunday!! :thumbup:

MrsC - I'm not doing acupuncture but don't know how much science is behind all this organic stuff! I've cut out red meat for the past 4 months but still having dairy and non-organic food. Actually sitting here eating a few jaffa cakes yum yum (not made from organic oranges!!). Well done on this thread, it's amazing!

Raelynn - Hello and welcome! :flower:

Smileykez - 2nd May will be here before you know it, how exciting!! 

Dancingdiva - Good luck at the clinic tomorrow, be sure to let us all know how it goes!

AFM - Nothing new to report, going to London on Saturday til Tuesday so PLEEEASE give me loads of exciting news to read when I get back!!!

Ali :flower:


----------



## haj624

daisy83 said:


> Oh my goodness - I don't look at this for one day and I miss 4 pages!!!
> 
> Haj - Hope you're ok now and not stressing too much. I'm gonna blow my cover here so I can reassure you some more... I'm a midwife and every day I book newly pregnant women. We get women who smoke horrendous amounts of cigarettes a day, are on heroin, methadone, cocaine, valium, smoke cannabis all the time, drink excessive alcohol, women with BMI of 40+ and I'm almost 100% sure these ladies do not look after their bodies like we do. Well done you for caring so much about what you did to actually be worried about it. No harm will come of that, and if it helped to relax you at the time then it wasn't in vain. Very exciting about starting Lupron. In my clinic they give you a nasal spray instead of the injections. It does the same job as Lupron. Thankfully I don't have to do that as I'm on the short protocol.
> 
> Alscreetch - Down reg is down regulation. Basically what you do in the US with Lupron injections or BCP. Here (UK) we use a nasal spray or sometimes injections to "down regulate" (to quiten down the ovaries so the clinic can control the cycle). I've not heard of antibiotics for precation, don't think that's done here.
> 
> Lulu - Wow your AMH is high, hopefully lots of little eggies to fertilise! Good luck for Sunday!! :thumbup:
> 
> MrsC - I'm not doing acupuncture but don't know how much science is behind all this organic stuff! I've cut out red meat for the past 4 months but still having dairy and non-organic food. Actually sitting here eating a few jaffa cakes yum yum (not made from organic oranges!!). Well done on this thread, it's amazing!
> 
> Raelynn - Hello and welcome! :flower:
> 
> Smileykez - 2nd May will be here before you know it, how exciting!!
> 
> Dancingdiva - Good luck at the clinic tomorrow, be sure to let us all know how it goes!
> 
> AFM - Nothing new to report, going to London on Saturday til Tuesday so PLEEEASE give me loads of exciting news to read when I get back!!!
> 
> Ali :flower:

Daisy thank you so much for putting some ease to my mind. I think I was most concerned that I may have done some damage to the quality of my eggs for this IVF coming up. I know you hear stories alll the time about people doing crazy drugs and being pregnant. I was just worried that there was a chance I ruined something.

London!!! How exciting!!! I've always wanted to go there.


----------



## raelynn

Lulu 07 said:


> Have you ladies ever heard of maca? It's supposed to help with sperm issues.I don't know if it helps in your case but maybe you guys could look into it. My DH took it a couple years back. In his first sperm analysis (not detailed one) his count was 204 million but his motility was only 30% and after he took maca for a couple months, his count was 197 million but this time it was 80% motility. I'm not sure if it was the maca that helped or other factors but I believe it did something. These numbers are from regular sperm analysis though. The recent strict sperm analysis shows his motility at 24% but he hasn't taken maca in the past year. So maybe the maca was helping after all.

Lulu - As Mrs C said, thanks for thinking of us. Unfortunately, there is no way to just take something to up hubby's sperm count. Azoospermia is diagnosed by zero sperm in the ejaculate so its normally not a quick fix issue. And, as Mrs C also said, a lot of times the only way to find any sperm is to have a biopsy done - either with a needle or an operation. My hubby just had his TESE biopsy done a few weeks ago and we were lucky to find "some" sperm in 3 out of the 5 tissue samples taken during the surgery. We froze them so now we're hoping they'll survive the defrost. If they don't, hubby will have another biopsy at egg retrieval time to try and find more fresh sperm to use for ICSI.

Mrs C - Our cruise is going to the Bahamas. We booked it months ago when we were originally planned to do IVF in April but plans have changed on the fertility front several times by now. It was going to either be our celebration cruise if IVF worked or our get away from it all to try and cope with a failed cycle. Hopefully it'll still work out that way. Of course, I can do the more fun excursions if I'm not pregnant but I'm sure I won't be heartbroken if we have to tone it down knowing that that means we'll have a little bun cooking.

What do those of you who are still in the waiting game do to pass the time? I've been trying to distract myself but it is hard not to obsess over trying to figure out when AF will show and getting our timing right. I've seen a few of you mentioning a special diet. Was that recommended to you or something you chose on your own. I've been on low carb/low sugar lately since I have PCOS and insulin resistance so I'm trying to keep by blood sugar levels down.


----------



## MrsC8776

daisy83 said:


> MrsC - I'm not doing acupuncture but don't know how much science is behind all this organic stuff! I've cut out red meat for the past 4 months but still having dairy and non-organic food. Actually sitting here eating a few jaffa cakes yum yum (not made from organic oranges!!). Well done on this thread, it's amazing!
> 
> AFM - Nothing new to report, going to London on Saturday til Tuesday so PLEEEASE give me loads of exciting news to read when I get back!!!
> 
> Ali :flower:

Thanks Ali, I wanted to make a place for us to all get together and wait with each other. I'm so happy with how many ladies we have in here, although I'm sad to see so many of us doing IVF. I really don't know about the whole organic thing either. I'm thinking that I will try to ask either the FS or one of his nurses when I go in for bloodwork about all this. I do tend to eat pretty healthy, nothing all that horrible for me. She didn't ask about my diet to being with but just handed me over these new "rule and shopping ideas." :shrug: Have fun in London and I do hope there is more exciting news in here very soon. :flower:



raelynn said:


> Mrs C - Our cruise is going to the Bahamas. We booked it months ago when we were originally planned to do IVF in April but plans have changed on the fertility front several times by now. It was going to either be our celebration cruise if IVF worked or our get away from it all to try and cope with a failed cycle. Hopefully it'll still work out that way. Of course, I can do the more fun excursions if I'm not pregnant but I'm sure I won't be heartbroken if we have to tone it down knowing that that means we'll have a little bun cooking.
> 
> What do those of you who are still in the waiting game do to pass the time? I've been trying to distract myself but it is hard not to obsess over trying to figure out when AF will show and getting our timing right. I've seen a few of you mentioning a special diet. Was that recommended to you or something you chose on your own. I've been on low carb/low sugar lately since I have PCOS and insulin resistance so I'm trying to keep by blood sugar levels down.

The cruise sounds like it will be nice. We went on a western caribbean cruise two years ago. It was so much fun! We learned a few things along the way but no matter what it is always a great time. The way you feel about your cruise/vacation is the same way we are feeling about our Hawaii trip in September. It will either be a great celebration time or a break from everything. As for passing the time... I spend it on here. :dohh: I try to take breaks every once in a while but I tend to obsess over everything IVF related. Since you mention the diet thing it reminds me that I needed to add what was written out yesterday. I really need to learn ways to back away from the computer and stop trying to figure everything out. 

Going to scan the paper now...:winkwink:


----------



## MrsC8776

Ok ladies I hope these work...

First one should be the list I was given from the acupuncturist yesterday about foods and what not. She used scratch paper and you can tell... hopefully you can still read it. The scanner made the backside of the paper come through. Oh and she couldn't figure out how to spell some things... maybe you ladies can help me out with this since I have no idea as to what she was trying to spell. :dohh:

The second one is something I thought I would share. When we went in for our IVF consult I was given the big packet of info. Well this sheet (do's and don'ts) was included. I thought it was pretty interesting and very informative. 

I hope they are big enough to be seen. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







Scan 5.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 19









Scan 6.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 29


----------



## Lulu 07

raelynn said:


> Lulu - As Mrs C said, thanks for thinking of us. Unfortunately, there is no way to just take something to up hubby's sperm count. Azoospermia is diagnosed by zero sperm in the ejaculate so its normally not a quick fix issue. And, as Mrs C also said, a lot of times the only way to find any sperm is to have a biopsy done - either with a needle or an operation. My hubby just had his TESE biopsy done a few weeks ago and we were lucky to find "some" sperm in 3 out of the 5 tissue samples taken during the surgery. We froze them so now we're hoping they'll survive the defrost. If they don't, hubby will have another biopsy at egg retrieval time to try and find more fresh sperm to use for ICSI.

FX the little guys make the defrost and you won't need another biopsy. Good luck!



daisy83 said:


> Lulu - Wow your AMH is high, hopefully lots of little eggies to fertilise! Good luck for Sunday!!

Thanks, I really hope so. Have fun in London!!



MrsC8776 said:


> Ok ladies I hope these work...
> 
> First one should be the list I was given from the acupuncturist yesterday about foods and what not. She used scratch paper and you can tell... hopefully you can still read it. The scanner made the backside of the paper come through. Oh and she couldn't figure out how to spell some things... maybe you ladies can help me out with this since I have no idea as to what she was trying to spell.
> 
> The second one is something I thought I would share. When we went in for our IVF consult I was given the big packet of info. Well this sheet (do's and don'ts) was included. I thought it was pretty interesting and very informative.
> 
> I hope they are big enough to be seen.

Which word didn't you understand on the paper? I really don't think you have to buy organic things. As long as you're eating enough veggies and try to eat gluten-free foods then you should be ok. My acupuncturist didn't tell me to just limit dairy, he said not even one drop of any type of dairy because even that throws things off. I also did the research on what dairy does to the body and it's really scary.


----------



## DancingDiva

Hi ladies,

Just back from clinic so scan showed lining and ovaries are great, bloods done and received my bag of goodies so injections start tomorrow OMG I cant believe its actually happening now.


----------



## haj624

DancingDiva said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just back from clinic so scan showed lining and ovaries are great, bloods done and received my bag of goodies so injections start tomorrow OMG I cant believe its actually happening now.

yayyyy!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## daisy83

Haj - that's no problem at all, glad I could help! London is great, I've been a few times but then it's not so far for me to go down - takes 6 hours on a train. London will be mad at the moment as it's the countdown to the olympics, can't go anywhere without seeing british flags everywhere!!! 

Mrs C - Is it Quinoa berries she was trying to spell?? Thanks for the info sheet, that's really handy. Hopefully I'll get my information pack soon. I'l put it on here as well just to share the different advice this side of the pond. 

DancingDiva - that's great news, keep us updated! :happydance:

Ali xx :flower:


----------



## MrsC8776

Lulu 07 said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies I hope these work...
> 
> First one should be the list I was given from the acupuncturist yesterday about foods and what not. She used scratch paper and you can tell... hopefully you can still read it. The scanner made the backside of the paper come through. Oh and she couldn't figure out how to spell some things... maybe you ladies can help me out with this since I have no idea as to what she was trying to spell.
> 
> The second one is something I thought I would share. When we went in for our IVF consult I was given the big packet of info. Well this sheet (do's and don'ts) was included. I thought it was pretty interesting and very informative.
> 
> I hope they are big enough to be seen.
> 
> Which word didn't you understand on the paper? I really don't think you have to buy organic things. As long as you're eating enough veggies and try to eat gluten-free foods then you should be ok. My acupuncturist didn't tell me to just limit dairy, he said not even one drop of any type of dairy because even that throws things off. I also did the research on what dairy does to the body and it's really scary.Click to expand...

Lulu it's the part next to the "hot cereal-rice" she wasn't sure how to spell what she was writing so I have no idea what it is. I guess I could try to look it up though. Thanks for having a look. :flower:



DancingDiva said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just back from clinic so scan showed lining and ovaries are great, bloods done and received my bag of goodies so injections start tomorrow OMG I cant believe its actually happening now.

Thats very exciting!! :happydance: I hope everything goes well tomorrow.


----------



## MrsC8776

Daisy~ I think thats it. Thanks! I couldn't remember what she was trying to spell but that sounds right. :thumbup:


----------



## SmileyKez

This is a really great thread, feels like I'm not going through this alone! :) I'm soooo nervous but soooo excited at the same time! Can't stop thinking about it, think I'm gonna try and eat really healthy once I start the mess to to get my body in the best position for EC and ET.

Am struggling with the 1 or 2 ET at te moment, what are all you lovely ladies thoughts on it?


----------



## haj624

SmileyKez said:


> This is a really great thread, feels like I'm not going through this alone! :) I'm soooo nervous but soooo excited at the same time! Can't stop thinking about it, think I'm gonna try and eat really healthy once I start the mess to to get my body in the best position for EC and ET.
> 
> Am struggling with the 1 or 2 ET at te moment, what are all you lovely ladies thoughts on it?

I am ABSOLUTELY going with 2. I just feel like if the 1 didnt take i wouldve always wondered if the second one wouldve and i mean of course you run the risk of twins but i also feel like at this point were struggling so much.


----------



## BlueStorm

DancingDiva said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just back from clinic so scan showed lining and ovaries are great, bloods done and received my bag of goodies so injections start tomorrow OMG I cant believe its actually happening now.

Yay for getting started :happydance:



MrsC8776 said:


> Ok ladies I hope these work...
> 
> First one should be the list I was given from the acupuncturist yesterday about foods and what not. She used scratch paper and you can tell... hopefully you can still read it. The scanner made the backside of the paper come through. Oh and she couldn't figure out how to spell some things... maybe you ladies can help me out with this since I have no idea as to what she was trying to spell. :dohh:
> 
> The second one is something I thought I would share. When we went in for our IVF consult I was given the big packet of info. Well this sheet (do's and don'ts) was included. I thought it was pretty interesting and very informative.
> 
> I hope they are big enough to be seen. :flower:

Thanks Mrs. C - very interesting!


----------



## s08

SmileyKez said:


> This is a really great thread, feels like I'm not going through this alone! :) I'm soooo nervous but soooo excited at the same time! Can't stop thinking about it, think I'm gonna try and eat really healthy once I start the mess to to get my body in the best position for EC and ET.
> 
> Am struggling with the 1 or 2 ET at te moment, what are all you lovely ladies thoughts on it?

We're struggling with this decision too. We're both OK with twins, but obviously its not ideal medically for babies or mama. If we get a really great embryo or blast, I think we will probably just do one. It may be a game-time decision, you know? 

MrsC, thanks for posting that info...interesting. I feel a little dumb, but I hadn't thought about when we could and could not have sex. I suppose I might not feel up to it anyway. 

AFM, I did my first lupron injection last night. No problem at all. I start stims on the 29th, so this is finally happening!


----------



## haj624

You know whats crazy??? I was thinking..right about a month from now I will be doing my transfer and could technically be 2 weeks pregnant already. Thats sooooo nuts!!!!


----------



## haj624

Who else is definitely doing IVF in May? If so did they give you posisble dates for retrival/transfer?


----------



## tiffttc

Lulu 07 said:


> Hey Ladies!! I hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> tiffttc~ I'm a little confused.. did you get your BFP? The rest of your post doesn't suggest that you did. I'm praying that you got your BFP and don't have to go down the IVF route.
> 
> AFM~ I had my initial IVF appointment today. My RE explained everything about ivf and went over my history. He's confused as to why I haven't gotten pregnant since all the tests look so perfect. He did a sonohystogram today to make sure the uterine cavity looks normal with no fibroids or polyps. He said my uterus looks beautiful. Tomorrow is my last BC pill and then on sunday I start stims. I asked a lot of questions and have a better idea of the whole process. I can't believe I start stimming so soon. I am super nervous to say the least. I really hope it works the 1st time around. Wish me luck ladies and of course you all will be in my prayers as well.

Hey lulu07,, no i didnt get my :bfp: sorry if i confused anyone the BFP at the top was a mistake i dont no how that got there,,,,,,is this your first IVF??? and why did you have to start BC before stims??? iam really glad your starting soon i wish i was at stage now.......but i have to wait!! my appt. is 22nd of may its just like an intro day......but :witch: sould arrive bout a week after appt. hopefully anyway........
:dust: to you all xx


----------



## BlueStorm

haj624 said:


> Who else is definitely doing IVF in May? If so did they give you posisble dates for retrival/transfer?

I should be as long as everything goes ok with my new insurance approving everything(I am switching May 1st). I posted a few pages back my possible schedule depending on when AF comes. 

Just saw the info today about my new insurance. OMG - what a joke! Thank God they still cover IVF 100% but I think they have to b\c of NJ law. The rest is sooo bad. Everything else including Hospital (including maternity) only covered at 50% after $2500 deductable. :saywhat: That will bankrupt us...WTF

We used to have 2 options one covered 80% of most everything and was less expensive the ohter more expensive one which I was going to take coveed 100% of everthing with no deductable. Only like $30 copays. I am freaking out. 

I am going to have to keep my DH's insurance as secondary but really can't afford to. Does anyone know what that works? Will my secondary pay 100% of what my primary does not cover or only a percentage? Or does it just depend on the specific policy?


----------



## haj624

BlueStorm said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Who else is definitely doing IVF in May? If so did they give you posisble dates for retrival/transfer?
> 
> I should be as long as everything goes ok with my new insurance approving everything(I am switching May 1st). I posted a few pages back my possible schedule depending on when AF comes.
> 
> Just saw the info today about my new insurance. OMG - what a joke! Thank God they still cover IVF 100% but I think they have to b\c of NJ law. The rest is sooo bad. Everything else including Hospital (including maternity) only covered at 50% after $2500 deductable. :saywhat: That will bankrupt us...WTF
> 
> We used to have 2 options one covered 80% of most everything and was less expensive the ohter more expensive one which I was going to take coveed 100% of everthing with no deductable. Only like $30 copays. I am freaking out.
> 
> I am going to have to keep my DH's insurance as secondary but really can't afford to. Does anyone know what that works? Will my secondary pay 100% of what my primary does not cover or only a percentage? Or does it just depend on the specific policy?Click to expand...

Have you started any BC or shots yet? Deep breath...please look at me as an insurance inspiration:thumbup: I was 110485855% convinced that the doctor was not going to get it approved especially after it was denied. So i have some makor faith that all of this insurance stuff will work out for you.


----------



## BlueStorm

haj624 said:


> BlueStorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Who else is definitely doing IVF in May? If so did they give you posisble dates for retrival/transfer?
> 
> I should be as long as everything goes ok with my new insurance approving everything(I am switching May 1st). I posted a few pages back my possible schedule depending on when AF comes.
> 
> Just saw the info today about my new insurance. OMG - what a joke! Thank God they still cover IVF 100% but I think they have to b\c of NJ law. The rest is sooo bad. Everything else including Hospital (including maternity) only covered at 50% after $2500 deductable. :saywhat: That will bankrupt us...WTF
> 
> We used to have 2 options one covered 80% of most everything and was less expensive the ohter more expensive one which I was going to take coveed 100% of everthing with no deductable. Only like $30 copays. I am freaking out.
> 
> I am going to have to keep my DH's insurance as secondary but really can't afford to. Does anyone know what that works? Will my secondary pay 100% of what my primary does not cover or only a percentage? Or does it just depend on the specific policy?Click to expand...
> 
> Have you started any BC or shots yet? Deep breath...please look at me as an insurance inspiration:thumbup: I was 110485855% convinced that the doctor was not going to get it approved especially after it was denied. So i have some makor faith that all of this insurance stuff will work out for you.Click to expand...

I will start bcp's after AF shows up hopefully next week. I have to go in day 2 for bw and then I can start them. I am hopeful that my insurance will aprove everything (I hope) but can't change anything about what the actual coverage is so that really sucks.I am thankful though that it covers 100% of IVF except for egg preservation (but I don't think most cover that) I think i will just have to deliver at home in the bath tub or something :shrug:


----------



## s08

haj624 said:


> Who else is definitely doing IVF in May? If so did they give you posisble dates for retrival/transfer?

I am! I already put this here, but I start stims the 29th, and my retreival is scheduled for May 8-12 with a transfer probably 5 days later. We'll all be preggo in no time!


----------



## oneof14

I have to start after my period in May. I am going May 1st for class and sono, etc. I really dont even know which protocol Im doing.


----------



## haj624

BlueStorm said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueStorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Who else is definitely doing IVF in May? If so did they give you posisble dates for retrival/transfer?
> 
> I should be as long as everything goes ok with my new insurance approving everything(I am switching May 1st). I posted a few pages back my possible schedule depending on when AF comes.
> 
> Just saw the info today about my new insurance. OMG - what a joke! Thank God they still cover IVF 100% but I think they have to b\c of NJ law. The rest is sooo bad. Everything else including Hospital (including maternity) only covered at 50% after $2500 deductable. :saywhat: That will bankrupt us...WTF
> 
> We used to have 2 options one covered 80% of most everything and was less expensive the ohter more expensive one which I was going to take coveed 100% of everthing with no deductable. Only like $30 copays. I am freaking out.
> 
> I am going to have to keep my DH's insurance as secondary but really can't afford to. Does anyone know what that works? Will my secondary pay 100% of what my primary does not cover or only a percentage? Or does it just depend on the specific policy?Click to expand...
> 
> Have you started any BC or shots yet? Deep breath...please look at me as an insurance inspiration:thumbup: I was 110485855% convinced that the doctor was not going to get it approved especially after it was denied. So i have some makor faith that all of this insurance stuff will work out for you.Click to expand...
> 
> I will start bcp's after AF shows up hopefully next week. I have to go in day 2 for bw and then I can start them. I am hopeful that my insurance will aprove everything (I hope) but can't change anything about what the actual coverage is so that really sucks.I am thankful though that it covers 100% of IVF except for egg preservation (but I don't think most cover that) I think i will just have to deliver at home in the bath tub or something :shrug:Click to expand...

:rofl: you kill me. Well my fingers are crossed for AF to hurry up!!! Isnt it weird we have wanted her to stay away for so long and now we want her to come!!



s08 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Who else is definitely doing IVF in May? If so did they give you posisble dates for retrival/transfer?
> 
> I am! I already put this here, but I start stims the 29th, and my retreival is scheduled for May 8-12 with a transfer probably 5 days later. We'll all be preggo in no time!Click to expand...

Yes, I remeber!!! Our retrivals will be about a week apart. I start my stims on the 4th. Crazy your retrival is in 3 weeks (possibly less)!!! I'm so glad to have you ladies on this jouney!!!


oneof14 said:


> I have to start after my period in May. I am going May 1st for class and sono, etc. I really dont even know which protocol Im doing.

When is AF supposed to show her face. I did long protocol due to my PCOS.


----------



## oneof14

Probably May 19th, I have AF now after a failed IUI, but I wanted to give me body a little break before starting IVF.


----------



## haj624

oneof14 said:


> Probably May 19th, I have AF now after a failed IUI, but I wanted to give me body a little break before starting IVF.

Yeah thats a good idea!!! Anddddd its only a month away!!!


----------



## daisy83

Haj - ME! I start in May (short protocol), just need to wait on AF making an appearance. Last cycle was 61 days :growlmad: but my GP gave me norethisterone to take but didn't need it (AF started the day after I saw doc - typical). I think I'll take the norethisterone to make my cycle the normal 31 days (that's what it is when it behaves!), anyone else used norethisterone??? I'm not sure if I'm allowed to take it so I'll check with the clinic just incase.

Oneof14 - Looks like we could be IVF buddies, my AF should be around 18th or 19th May and on the short protocol so will start stims around then. How exciting!!! :happydance:

Smileykez - My dilemma exactly! My clinic REALLY wants me to only transfer one due to the risk of twins. But I also know that the HFEA want all clinics to reduce their multiple pregnancy rate significantly (££££££££). I'm completely torn, I know the risks of multiple pregnancies (it's my job!!) but feel like I'm willing to take the risk and if I get twins - JACKPOT! I'd be so happy but devastated if I put one in then was BFN. 

Anyone else got views on the 1 or 2 question?? Or anyone transferring >2?

Ali xx


----------



## haj624

daisy83 said:


> Haj - ME! I start in May (short protocol), just need to wait on AF making an appearance. Last cycle was 61 days :growlmad: but my GP gave me norethisterone to take but didn't need it (AF started the day after I saw doc - typical). I think I'll take the norethisterone to make my cycle the normal 31 days (that's what it is when it behaves!), anyone else used norethisterone??? I'm not sure if I'm allowed to take it so I'll check with the clinic just incase.
> 
> Oneof14 - Looks like we could be IVF buddies, my AF should be around 18th or 19th May and on the short protocol so will start stims around then. How exciting!!! :happydance:
> 
> Smileykez - My dilemma exactly! My clinic REALLY wants me to only transfer one due to the risk of twins. But I also know that the HFEA want all clinics to reduce their multiple pregnancy rate significantly (££££££££). I'm completely torn, I know the risks of multiple pregnancies (it's my job!!) but feel like I'm willing to take the risk and if I get twins - JACKPOT! I'd be so happy but devastated if I put one in then was BFN.
> 
> Anyone else got views on the 1 or 2 question?? Or anyone transferring >2?
> 
> Ali xx

Woohoo!!!! We're all going to find out so close together!!! And I feel he exact same way you do about the 2 embryos. i would kick myself if i did one and got a bfn. And even though im sure twins would be more then a handful its something im totally willing to do.


----------



## mrs stru

Hi. Any room for a little one?

I'm 36, OH is 31 and we are on ICSI #1 due to male factor. We have been ttc for 27 months. Had one bfp about 12 months ago but sadly ended in mc at 7 wks.

We started our cycle today (day21) with OH giving me my first buserelin injection at 6:45am! Baseline scan is on 7th May. If all goes to plan EC should be during the 3rd week in May!

Good luck to everyone :thumbup:


----------



## haj624

mrs stru said:


> Hi. Any room for a little one?
> 
> I'm 36, OH is 31 and we are on ICSI #1 due to male factor. We have been ttc for 27 months. Had one bfp about 12 months ago but sadly ended in mc at 7 wks.
> 
> We started our cycle today (day21) with OH giving me my first buserelin injection at 6:45am! Baseline scan is on 7th May. If all goes to plan EC should be during the 3rd week in May!
> 
> Good luck to everyone :thumbup:

Welcome:flower: I'm have my ER in the 3rd week of May at well. Did you try anything else before IVF?


----------



## mrs stru

haj624 said:


> mrs stru said:
> 
> 
> Hi. Any room for a little one?
> 
> I'm 36, OH is 31 and we are on ICSI #1 due to male factor. We have been ttc for 27 months. Had one bfp about 12 months ago but sadly ended in mc at 7 wks.
> 
> We started our cycle today (day21) with OH giving me my first buserelin injection at 6:45am! Baseline scan is on 7th May. If all goes to plan EC should be during the 3rd week in May!
> 
> Good luck to everyone :thumbup:
> 
> Welcome:flower: I'm have my ER in the 3rd week of May at well. Did you try anything else before IVF?Click to expand...

No - we were just advised to go straight for ICSI.


----------



## haj624

mrs stru said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrs stru said:
> 
> 
> Hi. Any room for a little one?
> 
> I'm 36, OH is 31 and we are on ICSI #1 due to male factor. We have been ttc for 27 months. Had one bfp about 12 months ago but sadly ended in mc at 7 wks.
> 
> We started our cycle today (day21) with OH giving me my first buserelin injection at 6:45am! Baseline scan is on 7th May. If all goes to plan EC should be during the 3rd week in May!
> 
> Good luck to everyone :thumbup:
> 
> Welcome:flower: I'm have my ER in the 3rd week of May at well. Did you try anything else before IVF?Click to expand...
> 
> No - we were just advised to go straight for ICSI.Click to expand...

My DH and I are doing that in May as well


----------



## DancingDiva

Hey ladies first injection done and it was fine didnt feel a thing I have another one tonight then I will be a professional at it lol


----------



## MrsC8776

daisy83 said:


> Anyone else got views on the 1 or 2 question?? Or anyone transferring >2?
> 
> Ali xx

My ideas on transferring one or two go like this... I would much rather put two back. The reason being is because if we only did one and for some reason it didn't work I would always look back and wish we had done two. Yes the chances of twins is high but we have all been trying for so long that it will be worth it. 



mrs stru said:


> Hi. Any room for a little one?
> 
> I'm 36, OH is 31 and we are on ICSI #1 due to male factor. We have been ttc for 27 months. Had one bfp about 12 months ago but sadly ended in mc at 7 wks.
> 
> We started our cycle today (day21) with OH giving me my first buserelin injection at 6:45am! Baseline scan is on 7th May. If all goes to plan EC should be during the 3rd week in May!
> 
> Good luck to everyone :thumbup:

Welcome :hi: Sorry to hear about your mc. I hope the injection wasn't to bad that early in the morning. I think it's great that your OH is helping you with them. 



DancingDiva said:


> Hey ladies first injection done and it was fine didnt feel a thing I have another one tonight then I will be a professional at it lol

Yay for the first injection done!!


----------



## alscreetch

DancingDiva said:


> Hey ladies first injection done and it was fine didnt feel a thing I have another one tonight then I will be a professional at it lol

I feel the same!! I'm 5 days in.

I will be transfering 2 embryo's. I am completely fine with twins. (2 for 1 is priceless, when IVF is the only option, at least for me)

How are your hubby's handling this process. Mine has just been so cute. He has turned into the 9:00 injection police. It's hilarious... then yesterday he comes home with two bags of celery with a big bottle of ranch. I looked at him like wtf... he said I read it helps with sperm production. I laughed so hard, but was tickled at the same time!!


----------



## alscreetch

mrs stru said:


> No - we were just advised to go straight for ICSI.

Welcome Mrs. Stru!!!


----------



## mrs stru

Thanks guys. Well second injection didn't hurt at all and I feel no different. 1st one did hurt slightly and my leg was itchy for most of yesterday. 

It's a good job OH is doing my injections, I handed him an empty syringe this morning:dohh:


----------



## MrsC8776

Well ladies today is the day hubby comes home!!!! :cloud9: Please excuse me if I go MIA for a day or so. I will catch up as soon as I can but I need to make up for lost time with him. :blush:


----------



## Lulu 07

Hey Ladies!! I'm sorry I had a reply for each one of you but I had typed up the really long reply 3 times and it would get deleted before I posted it because my ipad decided to be stupid. I gave up on trying to type it up again! :nope:

Well, I received my meds today.. I am super excited!!!!! I start the injections tomorrow and then I have an appointment on wednesday to check on the follies (hopefully lots of them). :happydance:


----------



## Lulu 07

MrsC8776 said:


> Well ladies today is the day hubby comes home!!!! :cloud9: Please excuse me if I go MIA for a day or so. I will catch up as soon as I can but I need to make up for lost time with him. :blush:

Yaaaay for hubby coming home!! You are more than excused. :winkwink:


----------



## everhopeful

Lulu- good luck with meds. Hoping to join you very soon! Super exciting!! Xx


----------



## Lulu 07

everhopeful said:


> Lulu- good luck with meds. Hoping to join you very soon! Super exciting!! Xx

Thank you so much!! Did you have your first baby through IVF?


----------



## DancingDiva

alscreetch said:


> DancingDiva said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies first injection done and it was fine didnt feel a thing I have another one tonight then I will be a professional at it lol
> 
> I feel the same!! I'm 5 days in.
> 
> I will be transfering 2 embryo's. I am completely fine with twins. (2 for 1 is priceless, when IVF is the only option, at least for me)
> 
> How are your hubby's handling this process. Mine has just been so cute. He has turned into the 9:00 injection police. It's hilarious... then yesterday he comes home with two bags of celery with a big bottle of ranch. I looked at him like wtf... he said I read it helps with sperm production. I laughed so hard, but was tickled at the same time!!Click to expand...


Yeah that's me 3 injections down now doesn't bother me anymore just do it now without thinking last nights one was slightly stingy apart from that it's been great. 

Yeah hubby been great he is diabetic and injects himself everyday so he knows what I'm going through. 

I will keep track of how u are doing


----------



## Lulu 07

Hey Ladies!! I did my first injection (menopur) this morning. I took me a few minutes to be able to poke myself but didn't feel the poke once I finally did it. The medication burned a little but nothing too bad. I'm looking forward to my second injection (weird.. right?). I'm really excited for Wednesday's appointment to see how the follies are doing. 

DancingDiva and Alscreetch ~ It's really exciting that we're all on the stims already. I think it'll go a little quicker from this point on.


----------



## everhopeful

Hi lulu,

My son was conceived on second round of clomid almost three years ago. Since then I have had an ectopic pregnancy and a miscarriage. 

I had 6 rounds of clomid but my periods were so so light and I think my lining was too thin. Anyway onwards and upwards.

Xx


----------



## MoBaby

ok i just want to go away for the next couple of months. this wait is killing me! in 3 wks i start bcp but have to take them for 42 days! this feels like an eternity. all i do is think about ivf my next cycle and is it going to work, etc.. i put a countdown on my phone which helps some. im going to ask if i can be moved up 1 wk so ec is 1st wk instead of 2nd wk in july. how can i get my mind off all this? lulu how u doing w/menopur? that stuff burns!did you down reg with anything or straight to stims after bcp?

oh i wanted to add: this is my last chance week to have natural bfp....scheduled to ovuate thursday/friday....i am praying it will happen but also know i cant be disappointed if it doesnt. so here goes nothing  miracles can happen, right? it only takes 1!


----------



## Lulu 07

everhopeful said:


> Hi lulu,
> 
> My son was conceived on second round of clomid almost three years ago. Since then I have had an ectopic pregnancy and a miscarriage.
> 
> I had 6 rounds of clomid but my periods were so so light and I think my lining was too thin. Anyway onwards and upwards.
> 
> Xx

I'm so sorry to hear about your ectopic and miscarriage. The doctor can't give you anything to help with the lining instead of having to go the IVF route?



MoBaby said:


> ok i just want to go away for the next couple of months. this wait is killing me! in 3 wks i start bcp but have to take them for 42 days! this feels like an eternity. all i do is think about ivf my next cycle and is it going to work, etc.. i put a countdown on my phone which helps some. im going to ask if i can be moved up 1 wk so ec is 1st wk instead of 2nd wk in july. how can i get my mind off all this? lulu how u doing w/menopur? that stuff burns!did you down reg with anything or straight to stims after bcp?
> 
> oh i wanted to add: this is my last chance week to have natural bfp....scheduled to ovuate thursday/friday....i am praying it will happen but also know i cant be disappointed if it doesnt. so here goes nothing  miracles can happen, right? it only takes 1!

July will be here before you know it. Take this time to your advantage. Maybe you can work on getting your body in better shape whether it be exercise or eating healthier or both. I really pray that you get a natural BFP!!
As for the menopur, it does burn but it's not horrible. I injected the medication slowly so maybe it helped a little. I still felt the burning but it's very bearable. Regarding the stims, I did BC for 10 days and then stopped it for 5 days and went straight to stims after the 5 days. I'm doing the antagonist protocol, I think it's the shortest of all protocols (Thank God).


----------



## DancingDiva

Lulu 07 said:


> Hey Ladies!! I did my first injection (menopur) this morning. I took me a few minutes to be able to poke myself but didn't feel the poke once I finally did it. The medication burned a little but nothing too bad. I'm looking forward to my second injection (weird.. right?). I'm really excited for Wednesday's appointment to see how the follies are doing.
> 
> DancingDiva and Alscreetch ~ It's really exciting that we're all on the stims already. I think it'll go a little quicker from this point on.

Hey Lulu,

It is weird how you get excited about injecting yourself however I think if it was for anything else it would bother you but because we know it is for something worth while we would do anything.

My appointment is tomorrow morning to see how my follies are doing so fingers crossed.


----------



## MoBaby

MoBaby said:


> ok i just want to go away for the next couple of months. this wait is killing me! in 3 wks i start bcp but have to take them for 42 days! this feels like an eternity. all i do is think about ivf my next cycle and is it going to work, etc.. i put a countdown on my phone which helps some. im going to ask if i can be moved up 1 wk so ec is 1st wk instead of 2nd wk in july. how can i get my mind off all this? lulu how u doing w/menopur? that stuff burns!did you down reg with anything or straight to stims after bcp?
> 
> oh i wanted to add: this is my last chance week to have natural bfp....scheduled to ovuate thursday/friday....i am praying it will happen but also know i cant be disappointed if it doesnt. so here goes nothing  miracles can happen, right? it only takes 1!

July will be here before you know it. Take this time to your advantage. Maybe you can work on getting your body in better shape whether it be exercise or eating healthier or both. I really pray that you get a natural BFP!!
As for the menopur, it does burn but it's not horrible. I injected the medication slowly so maybe it helped a little. I still felt the burning but it's very bearable. Regarding the stims, I did BC for 10 days and then stopped it for 5 days and went straight to stims after the 5 days. I'm doing the antagonist protocol, I think it's the shortest of all protocols (Thank God).[/QUOTE]

i cant really work on better shape/diet cuz im already in shape and have a decent diet  i will be cutting out caffeine when instart bcp though..i waited until stimming last time but i want to do it earlier..im doing a short protocol also but not as short as yours. i like the short ones. my last 2 were long! good luck lulu and dancing! hope follies are doing awesome!


----------



## MJ73

Sorry I haven't been on lately, we've been going through a really tough time with waiting to find out if DH has cancer; we will find out for sure in 3 weeks tomorrow, but the urologist didn't sound too hopeful. 

But I just had to pop in & say YAY for Mrs C's DH coming home :happydance:

Sending everyone loads of :dust: I have been thinking of you all, but it's just been too painful to be on here, when we don't know if we will even get to do another cycle at all. Believe me, if DH gets the all clear I'll be back on here with all you beautiful, amazing, inspiring women.


----------



## haj624

alscreetch said:


> DancingDiva said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies first injection done and it was fine didnt feel a thing I have another one tonight then I will be a professional at it lol
> 
> I feel the same!! I'm 5 days in.
> 
> I will be transfering 2 embryo's. I am completely fine with twins. (2 for 1 is priceless, when IVF is the only option, at least for me)
> 
> How are your hubby's handling this process. Mine has just been so cute. He has turned into the 9:00 injection police. It's hilarious... then yesterday he comes home with two bags of celery with a big bottle of ranch. I looked at him like wtf... he said I read it helps with sperm production. I laughed so hard, but was tickled at the same time!!Click to expand...

haha thats great!!! Thankfully dh has been awesome too!!



MrsC8776 said:


> Well ladies today is the day hubby comes home!!!! :cloud9: Please excuse me if I go MIA for a day or so. I will catch up as soon as I can but I need to make up for lost time with him. :blush:

AHHH!!! How exciting!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: Honestly you would be crazy if you didnt disappear for a few days!!



Lulu 07 said:


> Hey Ladies!! I'm sorry I had a reply for each one of you but I had typed up the really long reply 3 times and it would get deleted before I posted it because my ipad decided to be stupid. I gave up on trying to type it up again! :nope:
> 
> Well, I received my meds today.. I am super excited!!!!! I start the injections tomorrow and then I have an appointment on wednesday to check on the follies (hopefully lots of them). :happydance:

Thats soooo exciting!! Good Luck!!!






MoBaby said:


> ok i just want to go away for the next couple of months. this wait is killing me! in 3 wks i start bcp but have to take them for 42 days! this feels like an eternity. all i do is think about ivf my next cycle and is it going to work, etc.. i put a countdown on my phone which helps some. im going to ask if i can be moved up 1 wk so ec is 1st wk instead of 2nd wk in july. how can i get my mind off all this? lulu how u doing w/menopur? that stuff burns!did you down reg with anything or straight to stims after bcp?
> 
> oh i wanted to add: this is my last chance week to have natural bfp....scheduled to ovuate thursday/friday....i am praying it will happen but also know i cant be disappointed if it doesnt. so here goes nothing  miracles can happen, right? it only takes 1!

Your wait will be over before you know. And if anyone knows what you're going through all of us do!!!




MJ73 said:


> Sorry I haven't been on lately, we've been going through a really tough time with waiting to find out if DH has cancer; we will find out for sure in 3 weeks tomorrow, but the urologist didn't sound too hopeful.
> 
> But I just had to pop in & say YAY for Mrs C's DH coming home :happydance:
> 
> Sending everyone loads of :dust: I have been thinking of you all, but it's just been too painful to be on here, when we don't know if we will even get to do another cycle at all. Believe me, if DH gets the all clear I'll be back on here with all you beautiful, amazing, inspiring women.

My thoughts and prayers are with you guys!!!:flower:


----------



## haj624

Goooood morning ladies!!! Hope everyone had a great weekend. Last night I finished my BC. woohoo!!! Dh got up bright and early and went in to the hospital where we are having our retrival and transfer done and had his men :spermy: frozen just in case he couldn't perform on the day of retrival. And tomorrow I head in for my uterine mapping at 12:30. Hopefully they will find nice like nooks for my little eggies!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Jenn76

Hi Ladies!

Wow it's been a little while since I've had time to catch up on here. I feel completely out of the loop, so much is going on.

Welcome to all the new ladies :wave: Southaspen,TTB, Dancingdiva, Oneof14, SmileyKez, Raelynn, and Mrs Stru. Sorry to hear about all of your struggles, best of luck in this journey I really hope we all move on to be bump buddies really soon!!

Congrats to all the ladies that are on their way to their :bfp: I am excited to follow all of your journey's to help me prepare for mine. 

Haj so happy that you conquered the insurance company, and that's awesome news that you can do three fresh cycles as well as three FET's. 

s08, LuLu, Daisy83, SmileyKez, Alscreech, Dancingdiva, hope you all are doing well with your cycles and that you are going to be the first of many BFP's for this group. 

Blue that is great that you have a timeline now! You will be transferring in no time. Also very excited to watch that show..... three more days till you're a superstar!!!

Jchic sorry your last IUI wasn't successful, happy that you are on your way with your IVF..... Sending positive thoughts your way!!

Mrs C yeah that hubby is home!!! Put your computer away and enjoy this time you have.

MJ73 so sorry for what you are going through! I am sending positive vibes your way!! FX that your hubby's results come back ok.


----------



## jchic

Hi All!

Haj, so glad all is moving along :) Any time now!
Mrs - YAY for hubby! Go enjoy him!
MJ - hugs honey :( 
Jenn - how are you? What is new?

Blue - WOOHOO!!!!!

AFM - have surgery scheduled to remove endo on May 21st, then right into IVF when I get AF after that, so right around June 10th or so!


----------



## haj624

jchic said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Haj, so glad all is moving along :) Any time now!
> Mrs - YAY for hubby! Go enjoy him!
> MJ - hugs honey :(
> Jenn - how are you? What is new?
> 
> Blue - WOOHOO!!!!!
> 
> AFM - have surgery scheduled to remove endo on May 21st, then right into IVF when I get AF after that, so right around June 10th or so!

Thanks hun!! Thats so soon less then a month away!!! You'll be on the IVF trail before you know it!!!


----------



## alscreetch

MrsC8776 said:


> Well ladies today is the day hubby comes home!!!! :cloud9: Please excuse me if I go MIA for a day or so. I will catch up as soon as I can but I need to make up for lost time with him. :blush:

Yay for hubby coming home!!! "completely" understand!! LOL



Lulu 07 said:


> Hey Ladies!! I'm sorry I had a reply for each one of you but I had typed up the really long reply 3 times and it would get deleted before I posted it because my ipad decided to be stupid. I gave up on trying to type it up again! :nope:
> 
> Well, I received my meds today.. I am super excited!!!!! I start the injections tomorrow and then I have an appointment on wednesday to check on the follies (hopefully lots of them). :happydance:




Lulu 07 said:


> DancingDiva and Alscreetch ~ It's really exciting that we're all on the stims already. I think it'll go a little quicker from this point on.

I hate it when that happens! I am excited for you too. My apt is Friday, and I am super excited as well!!! 



MoBaby said:


> ok i just want to go away for the next couple of months. this wait is killing me! in 3 wks i start bcp but have to take them for 42 days! this feels like an eternity. all i do is think about ivf my next cycle and is it going to work, etc.. i put a countdown on my phone which helps some. im going to ask if i can be moved up 1 wk so ec is 1st wk instead of 2nd wk in july. how can i get my mind off all this? lulu how u doing w/menopur? that stuff burns!did you down reg with anything or straight to stims after bcp?
> 
> oh i wanted to add: this is my last chance week to have natural bfp....scheduled to ovuate thursday/friday....i am praying it will happen but also know i cant be disappointed if it doesnt. so here goes nothing  miracles can happen, right? it only takes 1!

I believe in miracles!! Praying for au'natural!!



DancingDiva said:


> Lulu 07 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies!! I did my first injection (menopur) this morning. I took me a few minutes to be able to poke myself but didn't feel the poke once I finally did it. The medication burned a little but nothing too bad. I'm looking forward to my second injection (weird.. right?). I'm really excited for Wednesday's appointment to see how the follies are doing.
> 
> DancingDiva and Alscreetch ~ It's really exciting that we're all on the stims already. I think it'll go a little quicker from this point on.
> 
> Hey Lulu,
> 
> It is weird how you get excited about injecting yourself however I think if it was for anything else it would bother you but because we know it is for something worth while we would do anything.
> 
> My appointment is tomorrow morning to see how my follies are doing so fingers crossed.Click to expand...

I get excited too, I guess I am weird too... :wacko: Praying for lots of follies!!! 



MJ73 said:


> Sorry I haven't been on lately, we've been going through a really tough time with waiting to find out if DH has cancer; we will find out for sure in 3 weeks tomorrow, but the urologist didn't sound too hopeful.
> 
> But I just had to pop in & say YAY for Mrs C's DH coming home :happydance:
> 
> Sending everyone loads of :dust: I have been thinking of you all, but it's just been too painful to be on here, when we don't know if we will even get to do another cycle at all. Believe me, if DH gets the all clear I'll be back on here with all you beautiful, amazing, inspiring women.

I am sorry and I hope that isn't the outcome. Please keep us posted, and you & your hubby will be in our prayers!!


----------



## s08

Hi ladies! I hope everyone had a nice weekend. I had kind of a funny moment in the dressing room while shopping yesterday. I really wanted to buy this expensive pair of skinny jeans and was just about to pull the trigger when I had a revelation. I thought to myself, "I'm going to be preggo in a month and won't fit into these for very long, so I shouldn't buy them." (I'm really trying to have a positve attitude...this WILL work!) I put them back and have never been so thrilled not to buy a cute pair of jeans!


----------



## haj624

s08 said:


> Hi ladies! I hope everyone had a nice weekend. I had kind of a funny moment in the dressing room while shopping yesterday. I really wanted to buy this expensive pair of skinny jeans and was just about to pull the trigger when I had a revelation. I thought to myself, "I'm going to be preggo in a month and won't fit into these for very long, so I shouldn't buy them." (I'm really trying to have a positve attitude...this WILL work!) I put them back and have never been so thrilled not to buy a cute pair of jeans!

Thats great!! I'm trying to do the same thing. My family is going on vacation to disney in october...and my husband and i were making dinner reservations last night for a night we're doing just him and I and this seafood resturatn looked awesome and then I was like I really cant eat seafood when I''m preggo so lets find somewhere else. And then I was like wow, we would know if we're having a little boy or girl by then :) **Wishful Thinking**


----------



## BlueStorm

Hey ladies, hope you all had a good weekend. I am trying to catch up now on what I missed from this weekend :wacko:


----------



## DancingDiva

Hey ladies, just back from my scan everything looking good right ovary has 6 follies 1 @ 11mm, 3 @ 10mm and 2 @ 9mm on left ovary I have [email protected] 9mm and [email protected] 8mm so back up on Friday to check on progress and maybe doing tigger shot on saturday if all goes well.


----------



## haj624

DancingDiva said:


> Hey ladies, just back from my scan everything looking good right ovary has 6 follies 1 @ 11mm, 3 @ 10mm and 2 @ 9mm on left ovary I have [email protected] 9mm and [email protected] 8mm so back up on Friday to check on progress and maybe doing tigger shot on saturday if all goes well.

Yayyy thats so exciting!!!


----------



## haj624

Good Morning Ladies!! Hope everyone is doing well. I'm heading in for my uterine mapping today during my lunch. Has anyone had that yet? If so, what is it like?


----------



## MoBaby

It's a little uncomfortable over quickly. Some cramping but goes away. I had a small amount of spotting. I get to do it again in may. They make you repet every 6 months . Good luck!


----------



## alscreetch

That is awesome & right around the corner... Go follies go follies!!!


----------



## alscreetch

s08 said:


> Hi ladies! I hope everyone had a nice weekend. I had kind of a funny moment in the dressing room while shopping yesterday. I really wanted to buy this expensive pair of skinny jeans and was just about to pull the trigger when I had a revelation. I thought to myself, "I'm going to be preggo in a month and won't fit into these for very long, so I shouldn't buy them." (I'm really trying to have a positve attitude...this WILL work!) I put them back and have never been so thrilled not to buy a cute pair of jeans!

No need for them skinny jeans girl.... I look forward to being fat & happily pregnant!!! :haha:


----------



## haj624

Back from my uterine mapping!!! Obviously them doing the mapping and taking measurements didnt really hurt too much but them taking the biopsy definitely wasn't comfortable. Aside from that the worst part was having my bladder full. I thought I might die lol:dohh: So now I play the waiting game for ten days till my next doctor appt on May 4th. On the 4th we do my baseline sono and bloodwork and then as long as I get the A-Ok, I start stims that night. Until then I just keep up with my lupron shots and they said I should get my period within the next few days...hopefully its the last one for 9 months:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## BlueStorm

haj624 said:


> Back from my uterine mapping!!! Obviously them doing the mapping and taking measurements didnt really hurt too much but them taking the biopsy definitely wasn't comfortable. Aside from that the worst part was having my bladder full. I thought I might die lol:dohh: So now I play the waiting game for ten days till my next doctor appt on May 4th. On the 4th we do my baseline sono and bloodwork and then as long as I get the A-Ok, I start stims that night. Until then I just keep up with my lupron shots and they said I should get my period within the next few days...hopefully its the last one for 9 months:happydance::happydance::happydance:

So exciting! It's all happening :flower:


----------



## s08

haj624 said:


> Back from my uterine mapping!!! Obviously them doing the mapping and taking measurements didnt really hurt too much but them taking the biopsy definitely wasn't comfortable. Aside from that the worst part was having my bladder full. I thought I might die lol:dohh: So now I play the waiting game for ten days till my next doctor appt on May 4th. On the 4th we do my baseline sono and bloodwork and then as long as I get the A-Ok, I start stims that night. Until then I just keep up with my lupron shots and they said I should get my period within the next few days...hopefully its the last one for 9 months:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Glad to hear the mapping wasn't too painful! This may sound dumb, but is that the same to a "sounding"? I have my suppression check ultrasound and "sounding" appt. on Friday and don't know what to expect from the sounding. Anyone know?


----------



## haj624

BlueStorm said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Back from my uterine mapping!!! Obviously them doing the mapping and taking measurements didnt really hurt too much but them taking the biopsy definitely wasn't comfortable. Aside from that the worst part was having my bladder full. I thought I might die lol:dohh: So now I play the waiting game for ten days till my next doctor appt on May 4th. On the 4th we do my baseline sono and bloodwork and then as long as I get the A-Ok, I start stims that night. Until then I just keep up with my lupron shots and they said I should get my period within the next few days...hopefully its the last one for 9 months:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> So exciting! It's all happening :flower:Click to expand...

Its so hard to believe!!!


----------



## BlueStorm

Can anyone tell me how long it took your clinic to obtain authorization from your insurance comany to approve IVF. Was it just like a day for them to get it or much longer? Thanks


----------



## oneof14

Bluestorm - I actually asked them to get approval for my IVF on my very first visit (even though we were just doing an IUI), I wanted to make sure we were covered, so that when we finally decided to do IVF after 3 failed IUI's it was just a recap. I beleive when they did approve it, it only took about 3 days (and that was because the person dealing with it from my clinic was out)

Haj - What is the purpose of the uterine mapping and what was the biopsy for?


----------



## daisy83

Hi everyone! 

Well I'm back from London - had a great time! Got our IVF paperwork today but now I'm really confused cos I'm on the standard protocol! They told me the short protocol but don't know if that's the same thing? VERY confused! I start Buserelin injections on day 21 of my NEXT cycle.... *BUT* I'm on day 7 today and my last cycle was 61 days so I'm begging them to let me start on this cycle (8th May start Buserelin). Think they'll let me...???? I really hope so, can't bear to wait any longer, especially now that I know I have couple of weeks until day 21! Oh the stress! Also got a leaflet about elective single embryo tranfer - still unsure about that one.

How is everyone doing? What have I missed?

Ali xx


----------



## haj624

BlueStorm said:


> Can anyone tell me how long it took your clinic to obtain authorization from your insurance comany to approve IVF. Was it just like a day for them to get it or much longer? Thanks

Well it took them like 1 1/2 to 2 weeks to get an original answer from my insurance company but as you all know they drove me crazy lol



oneof14 said:


> Bluestorm - I actually asked them to get approval for my IVF on my very first visit (even though we were just doing an IUI), I wanted to make sure we were covered, so that when we finally decided to do IVF after 3 failed IUI's it was just a recap. I beleive when they did approve it, it only took about 3 days (and that was because the person dealing with it from my clinic was out)
> 
> Haj - What is the purpose of the uterine mapping and what was the biopsy for?

Uterine Mapping is like a mock transfer. He pretty much does what he will do that day and takes measurements of everything he used...how far he went in..etc. And they do a biopsy just to check our your lining and make sure everything is ok with it.


----------



## Lulu 07

Hey Ladies!!

I hope all you wonderful ladies are doing well. I had an appointment with my RE today to check how the stims are working. It was supposed to be for tomorrow but since I called them yesterday after only one day of stims and told them that I could already feel my ovaries, my RE decided he wanted to see me today instead. He wanted to make sure I'm not showing any signs of hyperstimulation. He did an ultrasound and said everything is the way he wants it to be. He said it's too early to really check follies but he did anyways. He counted about 6 in my right ovary and 7 in the left and he wrote down some of the measurements of them. He also did a blood test to check estrogen and that comes back tomorrow. I go back in on friday for another look at the follies. I wasn't expecting to see 13 or 14 follies this early on with the stims. I am super excited!! :happydance:


----------



## DancingDiva

Hey lulu sounds good, looks like everything is doing what is should be. I'll look toward to your update on Friday.


----------



## BlueStorm

Lulu 07 said:


> Hey Ladies!!
> 
> I hope all you wonderful ladies are doing well. I had an appointment with my RE today to check how the stims are working. It was supposed to be for tomorrow but since I called them yesterday after only one day of stims and told them that I could already feel my ovaries, my RE decided he wanted to see me today instead. He wanted to make sure I'm not showing any signs of hyperstimulation. He did an ultrasound and said everything is the way he wants it to be. He said it's too early to really check follies but he did anyways. He counted about 6 in my right ovary and 7 in the left and he wrote down some of the measurements of them. He also did a blood test to check estrogen and that comes back tomorrow. I go back in on friday for another look at the follies. I wasn't expecting to see 13 or 14 follies this early on with the stims. I am super excited!! :happydance:

Sounds good! Hoping that you get a great report on Friday, It's amazing how fast your body reacts to the meds


----------



## MrsC8776

Hey ladies! I'm finally coming out of hiding :haha:

I hope you are all doing well. CD 1 for me today so I called the clinic and I will be going in for my baseline testing tomorrow. I'm excited to be getting started but dreading the u/s :wacko: Also hubby goes into the urologist tomorrow. The only down side is our appointments are so far apart from each other so we will have to find something to do for 4 hours. It's about a hour drive from home so it wouldn't really be worth it to drive back and forth. 

I will try to get caught up on here today. If anyone has any updates they would like me to add to the first page please let me know. :flower:


----------



## s08

MrsC8776 said:


> Hey ladies! I'm finally coming out of hiding :haha:
> 
> I hope you are all doing well. CD 1 for me today so I called the clinic and I will be going in for my baseline testing tomorrow. I'm excited to be getting started but dreading the u/s :wacko: Also hubby goes into the urologist tomorrow. The only down side is our appointments are so far apart from each other so we will have to find something to do for 4 hours. It's about a hour drive from home so it wouldn't really be worth it to drive back and forth.
> 
> I will try to get caught up on here today. If anyone has any updates they would like me to add to the first page please let me know. :flower:

Welcome back! Sorry to hear about CD 1, but I'm sure you are ready to get things rolling for the next phase. Hope you and hubby had a good reunion! :winkwink:


----------



## haj624

s08 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Back from my uterine mapping!!! Obviously them doing the mapping and taking measurements didnt really hurt too much but them taking the biopsy definitely wasn't comfortable. Aside from that the worst part was having my bladder full. I thought I might die lol:dohh: So now I play the waiting game for ten days till my next doctor appt on May 4th. On the 4th we do my baseline sono and bloodwork and then as long as I get the A-Ok, I start stims that night. Until then I just keep up with my lupron shots and they said I should get my period within the next few days...hopefully its the last one for 9 months:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Glad to hear the mapping wasn't too painful! This may sound dumb, but is that the same to a "sounding"? I have my suppression check ultrasound and "sounding" appt. on Friday and don't know what to expect from the sounding. Anyone know?Click to expand...

Im not really sure what a sounding is. Sorry!!


----------



## haj624

Lulu 07 said:


> Hey Ladies!!
> 
> I hope all you wonderful ladies are doing well. I had an appointment with my RE today to check how the stims are working. It was supposed to be for tomorrow but since I called them yesterday after only one day of stims and told them that I could already feel my ovaries, my RE decided he wanted to see me today instead. He wanted to make sure I'm not showing any signs of hyperstimulation. He did an ultrasound and said everything is the way he wants it to be. He said it's too early to really check follies but he did anyways. He counted about 6 in my right ovary and 7 in the left and he wrote down some of the measurements of them. He also did a blood test to check estrogen and that comes back tomorrow. I go back in on friday for another look at the follies. I wasn't expecting to see 13 or 14 follies this early on with the stims. I am super excited!! :happydance:


This may sound dumb but what to you mean you could feel your ovaries?


----------



## BlueStorm

Welcome back Mrs. C! So happy your hubby is home and glad you are getting started with cd 1. Yaya!


----------



## haj624

Welcome back Mrs. C!!!


----------



## TTB

Wow this thread is really busy, might take me a while to catch up :)

I'm still waiting for AF, don't know when I'm due or even if I've ovulated yet. I have been temping but it's been all over the place, so I have no idea. The clinic called the other day and said my meds are all ready to be picked up, grrr only time I would ever wish for AF to arrive :/

I don't know how you girls manage it on a long cycle, I'm so impatient.


----------



## haj624

Hey Ladies, AF showed up yesterday as expected. For now I just continue with my Lupron shots and 8 more days till my next doctor appt!!!


----------



## SmileyKez

Well it's all moving forward, just been to the hospital for my info session, I now know what to do with my injections, got my sharps bin and all of my supplies... 6 day until I start down regging! Eeek! Please work...


----------



## haj624

SmileyKez said:


> Well it's all moving forward, just been to the hospital for my info session, I now know what to do with my injections, got my sharps bin and all of my supplies... 6 day until I start down regging! Eeek! Please work...

Fingers Crossed!!!


----------



## noasaint

Hi ladies! I had consent signing this morning, AF is due in 2 weeks probably. So I guess I am on the June cycle. I was surprised that they out back 3 embryos at my age, it seems a lot. She agreed to do only 2 but now I am rethinking that. Can't wait to get the process started. I will be on Gonal F, will go the slow route due to my response last cycle.


----------



## haj624

noasaint said:


> Hi ladies! I had consent signing this morning, AF is due in 2 weeks probably. So I guess I am on the June cycle. I was surprised that they out back 3 embryos at my age, it seems a lot. She agreed to do only 2 but now I am rethinking that. Can't wait to get the process started. I will be on Gonal F, will go the slow route due to my response last cycle.

I think when you're over 35 clinics sometimes put back 3 embryos. Are you thinking you should now?


----------



## alscreetch

Lulu0- 13 or 14 follies is great!!! :thumbup:

S08- I haven't ever heard of sounding? Have you asked your RE?

MRSC- Welcome back!!! :hugs:

Bluestorm- The Revolution taping has been DVR'd... Yay!! 

Haj- Yay for AF!! 

Smileykez- Forward progress is always wonderful... You are well on your way now!! :happydance:

Noasaint- I am doing 2 as well. Personally for me, if all 3 took,triplets would be very hard on our bodies, the babies, and our pockets... 

AFM- She finally came 5 days after last bcp. I was really starting to freak out. :wacko:Whew... I have my baseline tomorrow. Hopefully get to start the follistim & low dose HCG. Praying for good #s tomorrow!!! :happydance:

Does anyone else feel obsessive or having a hard time focusing???? I am really struggling with that. I don't feel at all stressed, I actually feel pretty calm, but I just can not stop reading about IVF or stalking boards of success stories and other IVF threads. LOL


----------



## haj624

alscreetch said:


> Lulu0- 13 or 14 follies is great!!! :thumbup:
> 
> S08- I haven't ever heard of sounding? Have you asked your RE?
> 
> MRSC- Welcome back!!! :hugs:
> 
> Bluestorm- The Revolution taping has been DVR'd... Yay!!
> 
> Haj- Yay for AF!!
> 
> Smileykez- Forward progress is always wonderful... You are well on your way now!! :happydance:
> 
> Noasaint- I am doing 2 as well. Personally for me, if all 3 took,triplets would be very hard on our bodies, the babies, and our pockets...
> 
> AFM- She finally came 5 days after last bcp. I was really starting to freak out. :wacko:Whew... I have my baseline tomorrow. Hopefully get to start the follistim & low dose HCG. Praying for good #s tomorrow!!! :happydance:
> 
> Does anyone else feel obsessive or having a hard time focusing???? I am really struggling with that. I don't feel at all stressed, I actually feel pretty calm, but I just can not stop reading about IVF or stalking boards of success stories and other IVF threads. LOL

Yayyy for AF for you too. Mine came 3 days after I stopped mine. Yayy for your baseline tomorrow. I have one more week till mine!! My prayerswill be with you. And yes, I obsess all the time. I read all these differnt boards too, sometimes I let it stress me though when I see ppl like on their 4th IVF or gtting pregnant after IVF then miscarrying. I know I shouldnt but its so hard not to.


----------



## MrsC8776

I'm about to head out for my baseline testing... for some reason I'm a little nervous as well as excited. I know it's no big deal but it is a step forward. I'll catch up on the front page and all the updates when I get in this evening. I hope you all have a wonderful day. :flower:


----------



## haj624

MrsC8776 said:


> I'm about to head out for my baseline testing... for some reason I'm a little nervous as well as excited. I know it's no big deal but it is a step forward. I'll catch up on the front page and all the updates when I get in this evening. I hope you all have a wonderful day. :flower:

So exciting!!! Let us know how it goes!!!


----------



## michelle01

noasaint said:


> Hi ladies! I had consent signing this morning, AF is due in 2 weeks probably. So I guess I am on the June cycle. I was surprised that they out back 3 embryos at my age, it seems a lot. She agreed to do only 2 but now I am rethinking that. Can't wait to get the process started. I will be on Gonal F, will go the slow route due to my response last cycle.

Did you ask them why they put in 3 or did they give you a choice? I think it depends on the clinic, your age and how many days past transfer as to how many they would put back in. I had my first IVF in February/March and they put back in 2; now wishing they put in 3 since it ended in a MC. I am the same age as you and I am going to be asking them when I start my next IVF round in June/July about putting 3 in if we go 5DPT again.


----------



## alscreetch

haj624 said:


> alscreetch said:
> 
> 
> Lulu0- 13 or 14 follies is great!!! :thumbup:
> 
> S08- I haven't ever heard of sounding? Have you asked your RE?
> 
> MRSC- Welcome back!!! :hugs:
> 
> Bluestorm- The Revolution taping has been DVR'd... Yay!!
> 
> Haj- Yay for AF!!
> 
> Smileykez- Forward progress is always wonderful... You are well on your way now!! :happydance:
> 
> Noasaint- I am doing 2 as well. Personally for me, if all 3 took,triplets would be very hard on our bodies, the babies, and our pockets...
> 
> AFM- She finally came 5 days after last bcp. I was really starting to freak out. :wacko:Whew... I have my baseline tomorrow. Hopefully get to start the follistim & low dose HCG. Praying for good #s tomorrow!!! :happydance:
> 
> Does anyone else feel obsessive or having a hard time focusing???? I am really struggling with that. I don't feel at all stressed, I actually feel pretty calm, but I just can not stop reading about IVF or stalking boards of success stories and other IVF threads. LOL
> 
> Yayyy for AF for you too. Mine came 3 days after I stopped mine. Yayy for your baseline tomorrow. I have one more week till mine!! My prayerswill be with you. And yes, I obsess all the time. I read all these differnt boards too, sometimes I let it stress me though when I see ppl like on their 4th IVF or gtting pregnant after IVF then miscarrying. I know I shouldnt but its so hard not to.Click to expand...

I am glad someone else is just as crazy as I am. :wacko: I try not to dwell on the negative posts. I mostly skim over those and then get all kinds of happy feelings over the positive ones!! LOL




MrsC8776 said:


> I'm about to head out for my baseline testing... for some reason I'm a little nervous as well as excited. I know it's no big deal but it is a step forward. I'll catch up on the front page and all the updates when I get in this evening. I hope you all have a wonderful day. :flower:

Yay that is exciting!! :happydance: We are one day apart. What stims will you be on??


----------



## haj624

alscreetch said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alscreetch said:
> 
> 
> Lulu0- 13 or 14 follies is great!!! :thumbup:
> 
> S08- I haven't ever heard of sounding? Have you asked your RE?
> 
> MRSC- Welcome back!!! :hugs:
> 
> Bluestorm- The Revolution taping has been DVR'd... Yay!!
> 
> Haj- Yay for AF!!
> 
> Smileykez- Forward progress is always wonderful... You are well on your way now!! :happydance:
> 
> Noasaint- I am doing 2 as well. Personally for me, if all 3 took,triplets would be very hard on our bodies, the babies, and our pockets...
> 
> AFM- She finally came 5 days after last bcp. I was really starting to freak out. :wacko:Whew... I have my baseline tomorrow. Hopefully get to start the follistim & low dose HCG. Praying for good #s tomorrow!!! :happydance:
> 
> Does anyone else feel obsessive or having a hard time focusing???? I am really struggling with that. I don't feel at all stressed, I actually feel pretty calm, but I just can not stop reading about IVF or stalking boards of success stories and other IVF threads. LOL
> 
> Yayyy for AF for you too. Mine came 3 days after I stopped mine. Yayy for your baseline tomorrow. I have one more week till mine!! My prayerswill be with you. And yes, I obsess all the time. I read all these differnt boards too, sometimes I let it stress me though when I see ppl like on their 4th IVF or gtting pregnant after IVF then miscarrying. I know I shouldnt but its so hard not to.Click to expand...
> 
> I am glad someone else is just as crazy as I am. :wacko: I try not to dwell on the negative posts. I mostly skim over those and then get all kinds of happy feelings over the positive ones!! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> I'm about to head out for my baseline testing... for some reason I'm a little nervous as well as excited. I know it's no big deal but it is a step forward. I'll catch up on the front page and all the updates when I get in this evening. I hope you all have a wonderful day. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Yay that is exciting!! :happydance: We are one day apart. What stims will you be on??Click to expand...

I try to but I'm a worrier by nature lol :wacko: But the positive ones make me feel great!!!


----------



## s08

alscreetch said:


> Lulu0- 13 or 14 follies is great!!! :thumbup:
> 
> S08- I haven't ever heard of sounding? Have you asked your RE?
> 
> MRSC- Welcome back!!! :hugs:
> 
> Bluestorm- The Revolution taping has been DVR'd... Yay!!
> 
> Haj- Yay for AF!!
> 
> Smileykez- Forward progress is always wonderful... You are well on your way now!! :happydance:
> 
> Noasaint- I am doing 2 as well. Personally for me, if all 3 took,triplets would be very hard on our bodies, the babies, and our pockets...
> 
> AFM- She finally came 5 days after last bcp. I was really starting to freak out. :wacko:Whew... I have my baseline tomorrow. Hopefully get to start the follistim & low dose HCG. Praying for good #s tomorrow!!! :happydance:
> 
> Does anyone else feel obsessive or having a hard time focusing???? I am really struggling with that. I don't feel at all stressed, I actually feel pretty calm, but I just can not stop reading about IVF or stalking boards of success stories and other IVF threads. LOL

I did a little research and think the sounding is the same as mapping. 

I have my baseline tomorrow too. I have started AF yet (stopped bc on 4/24), but the dr said not to worry if I don't get it. Start stims on 4/29 probably. This is really happening for us! 

Oh, and you are not alone... I am definitely obsessive. I also agree that its hard seeing unsuccessful IVF attempts on these boards when we are all so heavily invested (emotionally, financially, etc.), but we just have to stay positive. :thumbup:


----------



## haj624

s08 said:


> alscreetch said:
> 
> 
> Lulu0- 13 or 14 follies is great!!! :thumbup:
> 
> S08- I haven't ever heard of sounding? Have you asked your RE?
> 
> MRSC- Welcome back!!! :hugs:
> 
> Bluestorm- The Revolution taping has been DVR'd... Yay!!
> 
> Haj- Yay for AF!!
> 
> Smileykez- Forward progress is always wonderful... You are well on your way now!! :happydance:
> 
> Noasaint- I am doing 2 as well. Personally for me, if all 3 took,triplets would be very hard on our bodies, the babies, and our pockets...
> 
> AFM- She finally came 5 days after last bcp. I was really starting to freak out. :wacko:Whew... I have my baseline tomorrow. Hopefully get to start the follistim & low dose HCG. Praying for good #s tomorrow!!! :happydance:
> 
> Does anyone else feel obsessive or having a hard time focusing???? I am really struggling with that. I don't feel at all stressed, I actually feel pretty calm, but I just can not stop reading about IVF or stalking boards of success stories and other IVF threads. LOL
> 
> I did a little research and think the sounding is the same as mapping.
> 
> I have my baseline tomorrow too. I have started AF yet (stopped bc on 4/24), but the dr said not to worry if I don't get it. Start stims on 4/29 probably. This is really happening for us!
> 
> Oh, and you are not alone... I am definitely obsessive. I also agree that its hard seeing unsuccessful IVF attempts on these boards when we are all so heavily invested (emotionally, financially, etc.), but we just have to stay positive. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yayy for your baseline. I have like a five day bigger gap then you do as far as stims...which is weird bc i stopped bc on 4/22. i guess just differnt protocols. But I'm supposed to start stims on the 4th. I cant believe this is happening either!!!!


----------



## noasaint

Good luck MrsC :) It's very exciting getting that first part going.

I turned 38 two days ago so my clinic does 3 embryos at age 38. I don't know, I'm just worrying I guess. but yes, now I'm wishing I would've said go ahead with 3 instead of 2. I can change my mind so it's OK.

I'm also a worry wart. i worry about everything. In fact I had a dream last night about going in for my mock transfer and being in a room full of people and no one would let me pee, I thought I would explode and not get to do the mock. I obsess over other people's stories and I'm terrified of OHSS. 

Tentatively my ER is for June 26th. That is if AF arrives on time and it doesn't take 3 weeks for my follicles to mature. I was warned by the RE that she will be doing low and slow with the Gonal F so it may take 3 weeks of injections to get me where she wants me to be. UGH. My arm hurts thinking about it already. But this means we'll have a baby born in March if it works and that's a good month since it means I wouldn't be dealing with 98 degrees and very pregnant :)


----------



## jchic

Welcome back Mrs. C! WOOHOO for baseline b/w! Excited for you on getting things moving! Cant wait to hear your update :)


----------



## MrsC8776

Everything went well today. I do have a cyst on each side. One 22mm on my right and one 15mm on my left. He says we will keep an eye on them and see what they are doing. :shrug: My old clinic never did u/s so I have no idea how long they have been there. I go back next week for SIS, trial transfer, and... something else (I'm pulling a blank) I'll have to check my paper work. Now I'm just waiting for the call on the results. They said some would be back today and some will be back tomorrow. DH's appointment got pushed to 5/10 so we are on hold for the urologist. 



noasaint said:


> Good luck MrsC :) It's very exciting getting that first part going.
> 
> I turned 38 two days ago so my clinic does 3 embryos at age 38. I don't know, I'm just worrying I guess. but yes, now I'm wishing I would've said go ahead with 3 instead of 2. I can change my mind so it's OK.
> 
> I'm also a worry wart. i worry about everything. In fact I had a dream last night about going in for my mock transfer and being in a room full of people and no one would let me pee, I thought I would explode and not get to do the mock. I obsess over other people's stories and I'm terrified of OHSS.
> 
> Tentatively my ER is for June 26th. That is if AF arrives on time and it doesn't take 3 weeks for my follicles to mature. I was warned by the RE that she will be doing low and slow with the Gonal F so it may take 3 weeks of injections to get me where she wants me to be. UGH. My arm hurts thinking about it already. But this means we'll have a baby born in March if it works and that's a good month since it means I wouldn't be dealing with 98 degrees and very pregnant :)

Sounds like everything is moving right along for you. Fx AF shows up on time and stays on schedule! 



alscreetch said:


> Lulu0- 13 or 14 follies is great!!! :thumbup:
> 
> S08- I haven't ever heard of sounding? Have you asked your RE?
> 
> MRSC- Welcome back!!! :hugs:
> 
> Bluestorm- The Revolution taping has been DVR'd... Yay!!
> 
> Haj- Yay for AF!!
> 
> Smileykez- Forward progress is always wonderful... You are well on your way now!! :happydance:
> 
> Noasaint- I am doing 2 as well. Personally for me, if all 3 took,triplets would be very hard on our bodies, the babies, and our pockets...
> 
> AFM- She finally came 5 days after last bcp. I was really starting to freak out. :wacko:Whew... I have my baseline tomorrow. Hopefully get to start the follistim & low dose HCG. Praying for good #s tomorrow!!! :happydance:
> 
> Does anyone else feel obsessive or having a hard time focusing???? I am really struggling with that. I don't feel at all stressed, I actually feel pretty calm, but I just can not stop reading about IVF or stalking boards of success stories and other IVF threads. LOL

Good luck at your appointment and fx for good numbers! 



alscreetch said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> I'm about to head out for my baseline testing... for some reason I'm a little nervous as well as excited. I know it's no big deal but it is a step forward. I'll catch up on the front page and all the updates when I get in this evening. I hope you all have a wonderful day. :flower:
> 
> Yay that is exciting!! :happydance: We are one day apart. What stims will you be on??Click to expand...

I'm not sure of what stims I will be on yet. After the results come back we will decide. I believe thats what we will go over at the appointment after the SIS and trial transfer. 



s08 said:


> alscreetch said:
> 
> 
> Lulu0- 13 or 14 follies is great!!! :thumbup:
> 
> S08- I haven't ever heard of sounding? Have you asked your RE?
> 
> MRSC- Welcome back!!! :hugs:
> 
> Bluestorm- The Revolution taping has been DVR'd... Yay!!
> 
> Haj- Yay for AF!!
> 
> Smileykez- Forward progress is always wonderful... You are well on your way now!! :happydance:
> 
> Noasaint- I am doing 2 as well. Personally for me, if all 3 took,triplets would be very hard on our bodies, the babies, and our pockets...
> 
> AFM- She finally came 5 days after last bcp. I was really starting to freak out. :wacko:Whew... I have my baseline tomorrow. Hopefully get to start the follistim & low dose HCG. Praying for good #s tomorrow!!! :happydance:
> 
> Does anyone else feel obsessive or having a hard time focusing???? I am really struggling with that. I don't feel at all stressed, I actually feel pretty calm, but I just can not stop reading about IVF or stalking boards of success stories and other IVF threads. LOL
> 
> I did a little research and think the sounding is the same as mapping.
> 
> I have my baseline tomorrow too. I have started AF yet (stopped bc on 4/24), but the dr said not to worry if I don't get it. Start stims on 4/29 probably. This is really happening for us!
> 
> Oh, and you are not alone... I am definitely obsessive. I also agree that its hard seeing unsuccessful IVF attempts on these boards when we are all so heavily invested (emotionally, financially, etc.), but we just have to stay positive. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Good luck at your appointment tomorrow as well. Yay for starting stims soon! 


As for all the unsuccessful IVF stories... yes the stories are difficult to see BUT many of the girls are looking for support during of after their failed cycle. I know they are hard to see because we all think that it will work the first time, which it should. My heart breaks for the girls who have had to do this more than once, twice, and so on. To all of you who have had to do this before BIG :hugs: for you and just remember that you are strong and you will have a LO at the end of all of this. We all will! :flower:


----------



## havelove2give

Hey ladies! I just joined this site today. Cycling June 1st with first IVF after 1 failed IUI and 4+ years of trying naturally. I'll be starting meds ~ May 25th and traveling 10 hours from home on June 1 for 10 nights for the actual cycle. Scared to death - but saw my doc today and he agreed that is normal. I guess it is just all so overwhelming. We've wanted this for so long, and now it is here. It's the fear of the unknown I guess ... that and of losing all this $$. But $$ can be saved again - right? I'm so tired of POAS and BFN - hoping this is our chance! I would love a cycle-buddy to go through this with.


----------



## waitingmids

Hi is it ok if I join in.(DH vas reversal has too much antibodies, me all clear just not getting any younger 38)I was all set to start my first ivf in December at Nottingham then had to put it on hold due to work pressure.After seeing everyone around me getting pregnant i figured there is never a perfect time , so i better just get on with it else I'd regrett not trying.
Just got to wait about 10 days then start on the northisterone ,then gonal F, so won't be far behind the rest of you.
Already going crazy trying to control what is not in our hands, been on ivf date calculators trying to figure out exactly when i might be ER etc ? the protocols are quite vague lots of 2-5 days ??


----------



## noasaint

havelove2give said:


> Hey ladies! I just joined this site today. Cycling June 1st with first IVF after 1 failed IUI and 4+ years of trying naturally. I'll be starting meds ~ May 25th and traveling 10 hours from home on June 1 for 10 nights for the actual cycle. Scared to death - but saw my doc today and he agreed that is normal. I guess it is just all so overwhelming. We've wanted this for so long, and now it is here. It's the fear of the unknown I guess ... that and of losing all this $$. But $$ can be saved again - right? I'm so tired of POAS and BFN - hoping this is our chance! I would love a cycle-buddy to go through this with.

Hey *havelove2give*! I'll buddy with you, mine is the end of June. 10 hours from home? Wow, is that the closest RE/FS to you? I'm scared too, moreso of all the blood draws. I just hate them so much, it's painful for me as I have very thin and deep veins.

Welcome *waitingmids*!! I'm 38 as well so I do understand that stupid ticking clock. Every time someone tells me I'm still young I say "well tell that to my ovaries!"


----------



## MoBaby

hey waitingminds & havelove2give. welcome. noasaint looks like we will be about the same time...im about 2 weeks behind you


----------



## MrsC8776

havelove2give said:


> Hey ladies! I just joined this site today. Cycling June 1st with first IVF after 1 failed IUI and 4+ years of trying naturally. I'll be starting meds ~ May 25th and traveling 10 hours from home on June 1 for 10 nights for the actual cycle. Scared to death - but saw my doc today and he agreed that is normal. I guess it is just all so overwhelming. We've wanted this for so long, and now it is here. It's the fear of the unknown I guess ... that and of losing all this $$. But $$ can be saved again - right? I'm so tired of POAS and BFN - hoping this is our chance! I would love a cycle-buddy to go through this with.

Welcome :hi: 10 hours seems far from home but I've seen some girls travel for IVF so it's not that bad. The fear of IVF seems to come and go. I hope the girls on this site can help calm the fear you are having. :flower:



waitingmids said:


> Hi is it ok if I join in.(DH vas reversal has too much antibodies, me all clear just not getting any younger 38)I was all set to start my first ivf in December at Nottingham then had to put it on hold due to work pressure.After seeing everyone around me getting pregnant i figured there is never a perfect time , so i better just get on with it else I'd regrett not trying.
> Just got to wait about 10 days then start on the northisterone ,then gonal F, so won't be far behind the rest of you.
> Already going crazy trying to control what is not in our hands, been on ivf date calculators trying to figure out exactly when i might be ER etc ? the protocols are quite vague lots of 2-5 days ??

Welcome :hi: I hope the next 10 days pass quickly for you!

AFM: I got the call from the clinic and as they see it right now the cysts are not big deal. The blood work has all come back good so that is good news. We will just check on the cysts again next month to see if they are gone or still there. All this means for me right now is that I don't have to start birth control (BC) at the moment.


----------



## Lulu 07

MrsC8776 said:


> AFM: I got the call from the clinic and as they see it right now the cysts are not big deal. The blood work has all come back good so that is good news. We will just check on the cysts again next month to see if they are gone or still there. All this means for me right now is that I don't have to start birth control (BC) at the moment.

I'm glad your cysts are not going to cause a problem for you and I hope they go away on their own. I'm really excited that things are starting to happen for you. :winkwink:


----------



## Lulu 07

DancingDiva said:


> Hey lulu sounds good, looks like everything is doing what is should be. I'll look toward to your update on Friday.

Thanks!! I can't wait for tomorrow's appointment. I will definitely update you.



BlueStorm said:


> Sounds good! Hoping that you get a great report on Friday, It's amazing how fast your body reacts to the meds

Thanks BlueStorm, I hope so too! My body is very sensitive to meds and my amh was high so they were expecting lots of follies.




haj624 said:


> This may sound dumb but what to you mean you could feel your ovaries?

I'm sorry I didn't clarify better. I mean I'm very aware of my ovaries. They felt a little heavy and full but today they feel heavier and now they hurt just a bit. 



SmileyKez said:


> Well it's all moving forward, just been to the hospital for my info session, I now know what to do with my injections, got my sharps bin and all of my supplies... 6 day until I start down regging! Eeek! Please work...

Yaaay!! Good luck with everything!



alscreetch said:


> Lulu0- 13 or 14 follies is great!!! :thumbup:
> 
> S08- I haven't ever heard of sounding? Have you asked your RE?
> 
> MRSC- Welcome back!!! :hugs:
> 
> Bluestorm- The Revolution taping has been DVR'd... Yay!!
> 
> Haj- Yay for AF!!
> 
> Smileykez- Forward progress is always wonderful... You are well on your way now!! :happydance:
> 
> Noasaint- I am doing 2 as well. Personally for me, if all 3 took,triplets would be very hard on our bodies, the babies, and our pockets...
> 
> AFM- She finally came 5 days after last bcp. I was really starting to freak out. :wacko:Whew... I have my baseline tomorrow. Hopefully get to start the follistim & low dose HCG. Praying for good #s tomorrow!!! :happydance:
> 
> Does anyone else feel obsessive or having a hard time focusing???? I am really struggling with that. I don't feel at all stressed, I actually feel pretty calm, but I just can not stop reading about IVF or stalking boards of success stories and other IVF threads. LOL

Yaay for starting on stims soon!! I was obsessive at first too but after starting stims I kind of calmed down with that.:laugh2:


----------



## Lulu 07

Noasaint, waitingmids, & havelove2give~ Welcome!! I hope your stay here is short and you get your bfp the 1st time around. 

AFM~ I have my appointment to check on the follies tomorrow morning. I will update you guys as soon as I get a chance. I am really excited about it since it will give a me more accurate count and sizes of follies.


----------



## SmileyKez

Im starting to feel a bit anxious now, ive been quite chilled up to this point! Woke up last night and started thinking the most random things! We were talking about 1 or 2 embryo transfer last night, i only recently passed my driving test and hubby bought me my dream car, which is really dinky, and i worrying about having twins incase i cant fit a double pushchair in the boot! Infertility really does make you crazy! :)


----------



## noasaint

MoBaby said:


> hey waitingminds & havelove2give. welcome. noasaint looks like we will be about the same time...im about 2 weeks behind you

Hi Mobaby! How many embryos did you transfer back with your first two rounds?


----------



## BlueStorm

Mrs. C - So exciting that your journey has started! 

Noasaint, waitingmids, & havelove2give - Welcome :flower:

alscreetch - You are not alone. I obsess like crazy and am always googling things about IVF and results and a million other things. Wish I could stop that

So8 - Glad you are getting started :happydance:

AFM - AF came yesterday so I am going in on Saturday for bw so that I can start my bcp's. I will be on those for 12 days and then start lupron. YAY!! I just hope everything goes smooth with the insurance


----------



## haj624

Good Morning ladies!!

Welcome to the new ladies!!!:flower:

For anyone going for sonos, testing, etc today...good luck and let us know what happens ASAP!!!:thumbup:

Mrs.C-I still had that small cyst on my ovary last time they checked but the doctor said he wasnt worried. So I think we'll be fine.

AFM: I think AF is on her way out already. 1 week till my doctors appt!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MoBaby

noasaint said:


> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Hi Mobaby! How many embryos did you transfer back with your first two rounds?Click to expand...

Two, beautiful blasts. I think I am going to ask for 3 although I doubt it will happen. I will only be 30 at transfer time and he told me before round 1 that 2 is the limit. But so far no success with 2. But can't hurt to ask!


----------



## haj624

MoBaby said:


> noasaint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Hi Mobaby! How many embryos did you transfer back with your first two rounds?Click to expand...
> 
> Two, beautiful blasts. I think I am going to ask for 3 although I doubt it will happen. I will only be 30 at transfer time and he told me before round 1 that 2 is the limit. But so far no success with 2. But can't hurt to ask!Click to expand...

If you dont mind me asking does your doctor ever give you reasons why he felt it didnt work? Or do they just not know?


----------



## alscreetch

So baseline US/Lab today Estradiol level came in at 51.96. Wtf...So another week of Lupron for me... Anyone else have this issue? I am really bummed.:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## haj624

alscreetch said:


> So baseline US/Lab today Estradiol level came in at 51.96. Wtf...So another week of Lupron for me... Anyone else have this issue? I am really bummed.:cry::cry::cry:

I'm sorry love:nope: What are your estrogen levels supposed to be?


----------



## MoBaby

Haj: he doesn't know because everything has looked great on paper. He thinks it may have something to do with quality because we are only getting 2 usable embryos on day 5. But the embryos have looked okay that we used. The d/c products had normal generic testing. I have a fibroid so he has said to remove it if bfn on cycle 2 but since we had bfp and no indication fibroid is encroaching on endometrium then no need to remove it. My saline u/s was perfect. So this ivf cycle will be different to see if we can get better quality. Dh has severe male factor infertility so I'm thinking this has something to do with it. But I like my RE I trust him. He has been recommended and is he director of the program. So i trust what he is telling me. But if 3rd time not working I will consider switching for next year. But this time is going to work so I'm not worrying about that :)


----------



## haj624

MoBaby said:


> Haj: he doesn't know because everything has looked great on paper. He thinks it may have something to do with quality because we are only getting 2 usable embryos on day 5. But the embryos have looked okay that we used. The d/c products had normal generic testing. I have a fibroid so he has said to remove it if bfn on cycle 2 but since we had bfp and no indication fibroid is encroaching on endometrium then no need to remove it. My saline u/s was perfect. So this ivf cycle will be different to see if we can get better quality. Dh has severe male factor infertility so I'm thinking this has something to do with it. But I like my RE I trust him. He has been recommended and is he director of the program. So i trust what he is telling me. But if 3rd time not working I will consider switching for next year. But this time is going to work so I'm not worrying about that :)

Yeah no worries you will be pregnant in a few months!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## s08

Good morning all and welcome to the new ladies!

Just returned from my supression check appointment with some disappointing news. I have a cyst on my right ovary (17 by 21, I think). Uh, I hate cysts! They said it could delay the start date for my stims, as they obviously don't want to stimulate the cyst. So, they did a blood draw, and if my e2 is under 50, we can start on schedule. I should know by the end of the day. Alscreetch, does this sound like the same test you had? 

So, I am super down in the dumps right now and almost started crying at the clinic. What is wrong with me....I'm an emotional wreck!

By the way, the sounding was just where they took some measurements of my uterus. Not too bad; felt like an IUI or pap. 

On a side note, two pregnancy announcements yesterday...awesome.


----------



## haj624

s08 said:


> Good morning all and welcome to the new ladies!
> 
> Just returned from my supression check appointment with some disappointing news. I have a cyst on my right ovary (17 by 21, I think). Uh, I hate cysts! They said it could delay the start date for my stims, as they obviously don't want to stimulate the cyst. So, they did a blood draw, and if my e2 is under 50, we can start on schedule. I should know by the end of the day. Alscreetch, does this sound like the same test you had?
> 
> So, I am super down in the dumps right now and almost started crying at the clinic. What is wrong with me....I'm an emotional wreck!
> 
> By the way, the sounding was just where they took some measurements of my uterus. Not too bad; felt like an IUI or pap.
> 
> On a side note, two pregnancy announcements yesterday...awesome.

I'm so sorry hun!!:hugs: I'm guessing this is the same thing as uterine mapping because they did my measurements at mine too. Was your cyst big? Mine was small and the doctor said it was fine when I went for my water sono. I wonder if it's still there if it will delay my stims as well. What is E2?

Try not to cry love, we are all here to support you!!!


----------



## Mammywannabe

i am waiting for the ivf/icsi meeting, 15th may,hoping to start june 2012..nervous and excited ....


----------



## haj624

Mammywannabe said:


> i am waiting for the ivf/icsi meeting, 15th may,hoping to start june 2012..nervous and excited ....

Welcome!!!:flower:


----------



## alscreetch

haj624 said:


> alscreetch said:
> 
> 
> So baseline US/Lab today Estradiol level came in at 51.96. Wtf...So another week of Lupron for me... Anyone else have this issue? I am really bummed.:cry::cry::cry:
> 
> I'm sorry love:nope: What are your estrogen levels supposed to be?Click to expand...

They like to see the level under 50 & I came in at 51.96. I will attribute this to starting AF on day 5 after bcp. Then doing baseline the day after. Just sucked because I was really excited and wanted to start today.



s08 said:


> Good morning all and welcome to the new ladies!
> 
> Just returned from my supression check appointment with some disappointing news. I have a cyst on my right ovary (17 by 21, I think). Uh, I hate cysts! They said it could delay the start date for my stims, as they obviously don't want to stimulate the cyst. So, they did a blood draw, and if my e2 is under 50, we can start on schedule. I should know by the end of the day. Alscreetch, does this sound like the same test you had?
> 
> So, I am super down in the dumps right now and almost started crying at the clinic. What is wrong with me....I'm an emotional wreck!
> 
> By the way, the sounding was just where they took some measurements of my uterus. Not too bad; felt like an IUI or pap.
> 
> On a side note, two pregnancy announcements yesterday...awesome.

Yes, this was the same test, no cysts, 22 resting follicles, just high E2. I did cry S08. :cry:


----------



## s08

alscreetch, I feel the exact same way about having everything delayed. We've all waited enough for our babies, and we don't want to wait anymore! 

Plus, it was nice to have tentative retrieval and transfer dates for work, personal life, etc. But my new mantra is, "it is what it is."


----------



## haj624

alscreetch said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alscreetch said:
> 
> 
> So baseline US/Lab today Estradiol level came in at 51.96. Wtf...So another week of Lupron for me... Anyone else have this issue? I am really bummed.:cry::cry::cry:
> 
> I'm sorry love:nope: What are your estrogen levels supposed to be?Click to expand...
> 
> They like to see the level under 50 & I came in at 51.96. I will attribute this to starting AF on day 5 after bcp. Then doing baseline the day after. Just sucked because I was really excited and wanted to start today.
> 
> 
> 
> s08 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning all and welcome to the new ladies!
> 
> Just returned from my supression check appointment with some disappointing news. I have a cyst on my right ovary (17 by 21, I think). Uh, I hate cysts! They said it could delay the start date for my stims, as they obviously don't want to stimulate the cyst. So, they did a blood draw, and if my e2 is under 50, we can start on schedule. I should know by the end of the day. Alscreetch, does this sound like the same test you had?
> 
> So, I am super down in the dumps right now and almost started crying at the clinic. What is wrong with me....I'm an emotional wreck!
> 
> By the way, the sounding was just where they took some measurements of my uterus. Not too bad; felt like an IUI or pap.
> 
> On a side note, two pregnancy announcements yesterday...awesome.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, this was the same test, no cysts, 22 resting follicles, just high E2. I did cry S08. :cry:Click to expand...

Uh so close!! You just got AF yesterday? What day did you stop BC? They have you going back in next friday for other sono and bloodwork?


----------



## haj624

s08 said:


> alscreetch, I feel the exact same way about having everything delayed. We've all waited enough for our babies, and we don't want to wait anymore!
> 
> Plus, it was nice to have tentative retrieval and transfer dates for work, personal life, etc. But my new mantra is, "it is what it is."

You're not sure if youre delayed yet right? Or are you definitely because of the cyst?


----------



## alscreetch

s08 said:


> alscreetch, I feel the exact same way about having everything delayed. We've all waited enough for our babies, and we don't want to wait anymore!
> 
> Plus, it was nice to have tentative retrieval and transfer dates for work, personal life, etc. But my new mantra is, "it is what it is."

I couldn't agree more!! My quote of the day is "Don't Poke the Crazy" Cause I am feeling a wee bit out of my head. I actually felt dizzy when she told me we would have to delay!!! I had the mock last week. Oh Well... we will get there girl!!



haj624 said:


> alscreetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alscreetch said:
> 
> 
> So baseline US/Lab today Estradiol level came in at 51.96. Wtf...So another week of Lupron for me... Anyone else have this issue? I am really bummed.:cry::cry::cry:
> 
> I'm sorry love:nope: What are your estrogen levels supposed to be?Click to expand...
> 
> They like to see the level under 50 & I came in at 51.96. I will attribute this to starting AF on day 5 after bcp. Then doing baseline the day after. Just sucked because I was really excited and wanted to start today.
> 
> 
> 
> s08 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning all and welcome to the new ladies!
> 
> Just returned from my supression check appointment with some disappointing news. I have a cyst on my right ovary (17 by 21, I think). Uh, I hate cysts! They said it could delay the start date for my stims, as they obviously don't want to stimulate the cyst. So, they did a blood draw, and if my e2 is under 50, we can start on schedule. I should know by the end of the day. Alscreetch, does this sound like the same test you had?
> 
> So, I am super down in the dumps right now and almost started crying at the clinic. What is wrong with me....I'm an emotional wreck!
> 
> By the way, the sounding was just where they took some measurements of my uterus. Not too bad; felt like an IUI or pap.
> 
> On a side note, two pregnancy announcements yesterday...awesome.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, this was the same test, no cysts, 22 resting follicles, just high E2. I did cry S08. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Uh so close!! You just got AF yesterday? What day did you stop BC? They have you going back in next friday for other sono and bloodwork?Click to expand...

I stopped bcp on Saturday 4/21. Yesterday morning when I woke up she had arrived. I know I was so frustrated by 1.96 seriously wft... LOL But yes I am scheduled on 5/4 for round 2 of baseline! 

I do want to say welcome to our new ladies waiting, havelove, and mammy... :hugs::hugs:


----------



## haj624

alscreetch said:


> s08 said:
> 
> 
> alscreetch, I feel the exact same way about having everything delayed. We've all waited enough for our babies, and we don't want to wait anymore!
> 
> Plus, it was nice to have tentative retrieval and transfer dates for work, personal life, etc. But my new mantra is, "it is what it is."
> 
> I couldn't agree more!! My quote of the day is "Don't Poke the Crazy" Cause I am feeling a wee bit out of my head. I actually felt dizzy when she told me we would have to delay!!! I had the mock last week. Oh Well... we will get there girl!!
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alscreetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alscreetch said:
> 
> 
> So baseline US/Lab today Estradiol level came in at 51.96. Wtf...So another week of Lupron for me... Anyone else have this issue? I am really bummed.:cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry love:nope: What are your estrogen levels supposed to be?Click to expand...
> 
> They like to see the level under 50 & I came in at 51.96. I will attribute this to starting AF on day 5 after bcp. Then doing baseline the day after. Just sucked because I was really excited and wanted to start today.
> 
> 
> 
> s08 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning all and welcome to the new ladies!
> 
> Just returned from my supression check appointment with some disappointing news. I have a cyst on my right ovary (17 by 21, I think). Uh, I hate cysts! They said it could delay the start date for my stims, as they obviously don't want to stimulate the cyst. So, they did a blood draw, and if my e2 is under 50, we can start on schedule. I should know by the end of the day. Alscreetch, does this sound like the same test you had?
> 
> So, I am super down in the dumps right now and almost started crying at the clinic. What is wrong with me....I'm an emotional wreck!
> 
> By the way, the sounding was just where they took some measurements of my uterus. Not too bad; felt like an IUI or pap.
> 
> On a side note, two pregnancy announcements yesterday...awesome.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, this was the same test, no cysts, 22 resting follicles, just high E2. I did cry S08. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Uh so close!! You just got AF yesterday? What day did you stop BC? They have you going back in next friday for other sono and bloodwork?Click to expand...
> 
> I stopped bcp on Saturday 4/21. Yesterday morning when I woke up she had arrived. I know I was so frustrated by 1.96 seriously wft... LOL But yes I am scheduled on 5/4 for round 2 of baseline!
> 
> I do want to say welcome to our new ladies waiting, havelove, and mammy... :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Well my doctor gave me an extra week in between then. i finished bc 4/22, got af on wednesday and i dont have my 1st baseline till next friday. So yayyy we both have our baseline the same day so we should be on a similar sched!!! We can go crazy together.


----------



## s08

haj624 said:


> s08 said:
> 
> 
> alscreetch, I feel the exact same way about having everything delayed. We've all waited enough for our babies, and we don't want to wait anymore!
> 
> Plus, it was nice to have tentative retrieval and transfer dates for work, personal life, etc. But my new mantra is, "it is what it is."
> 
> You're not sure if youre delayed yet right? Or are you definitely because of the cyst?Click to expand...

Yep, I'm not sure if delayed or not. Should know by the end of the day. I had a cyst before a medicated IUI cycle, and it wasn't a problem, so I'm hoping that is the case again. I might be freaking out for no reason. 

If I am delayed, I'll probably be closer to you and alscreetch for starting stims. And I just stopped bcp like 3 days ago, so it sounds like that timing will be more similar to you. I'll keep you all updated.


----------



## noasaint

Thanks for the welcome everyone :) Is anyone watching The Talk today? They are doing a million dollar baby shower. The entire audience is pregnent women. They showed some great products and interesting ideas. 

*Haj*, I'm sorry I didn't get to see what happened with your insurance before. I know you were awaiting the medical director's 2nd review after the first denial. What happened? Obviously you're moving forward so that's awesome!! How much did they end up covering?


----------



## haj624

s08 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s08 said:
> 
> 
> alscreetch, I feel the exact same way about having everything delayed. We've all waited enough for our babies, and we don't want to wait anymore!
> 
> Plus, it was nice to have tentative retrieval and transfer dates for work, personal life, etc. But my new mantra is, "it is what it is."
> 
> You're not sure if youre delayed yet right? Or are you definitely because of the cyst?Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, I'm not sure if delayed or not. Should know by the end of the day. I had a cyst before a medicated IUI cycle, and it wasn't a problem, so I'm hoping that is the case again. I might be freaking out for no reason.
> 
> If I am delayed, I'll probably be closer to you and alscreetch for starting stims. And I just stopped bcp like 3 days ago, so it sounds like that timing will be more similar to you. I'll keep you all updated.Click to expand...

I'm the queen of freaking out for no reason...just ask my husband lol.:wacko: Well hopefully this doesnt delay you so you dont have to wiat another week but if it does its kinda of cool that all 3 of us will be on the same sched!!!


----------



## haj624

noasaint said:


> Thanks for the welcome everyone :) Is anyone watching The Talk today? They are doing a million dollar baby shower. The entire audience is pregnent women. They showed some great products and interesting ideas.
> 
> *Haj*, I'm sorry I didn't get to see what happened with your insurance before. I know you were awaiting the medical director's 2nd review after the first denial. What happened? Obviously you're moving forward so that's awesome!! How much did they end up covering?

They ended up approving it. But the insurance company covers 75% of the IVF but no freezing of embryos or sperm. So DH and I have to pay for that and obviously the other 25%


----------



## alscreetch

Let's do it!! The 4th is going to be our time to shine!!! 

I will do personals later... I am definitely having a moment, told co-workers "Don't Poke the Crazy" as I am definitely in my head today! 
Anyone in the bad news club can join me, as I drink my "air" drink and chuck my dueces up to this week (and middle finger to the blood vial that stole my sanity) :wacko::cry::wacko::rofl::rofl:


----------



## alscreetch

I thought this was an interesting read!!

"Estradiol: What It Is and What It Tells Us.
The level of estradiol is measured in almost every blood sample taken during the monitoring of almost every type of assisted pregnancy. It is arguably the most informative of the three tests. Because of this, we will spend more time and space on estradiol. Don't worry-- the other two won't be nearly as long.

Estradiol is a hormone that stimulates the lining of the uterus, causing the lining to grow, and to make itself ready for embryo arrival. (This is not estradiol's only function, but for us, it's the important one). Estradiol is tied into pregnancy by it's method of production: oocytes (eggs) contain follicles. These developing follicles contain 'granulosa cells'. These granulosa cells synthesize the estradiol and release it into the blood circulation. 

This means that more follicles produce more estradiol. This helps measure how many follicles are actively developing. The longer they continue to develop, the longer the estradiol level continues. As they develop, the level continues to rise. This rise can further indicate that the oocyte within the follicles is reaching its maturity.

An example of the use of estradiol level is when it is measured during down-regulation cycles. In down-regulation we expect low levels of estradiol: below 30pg/ml. If levels are not this low, this suggests that the ovaries are not yet suppressed, and that the down-regulation should continue a little longer, until they actually are suppressed.

Estradiol And Ultrasound Scans
Blood estradiol is also used in combination with ultrasound scans. Taken together they help indicate how (and if) the ovaries are responding to stimulation. Is there a response? Is it adequate? Is it excessive? To tell us this, the blood level has to be viewed in relation to the stage of pregnancy and the day in the cycle in which the level is being taken. 

For example, a level of 1500 pg/ml on day eleven might be considered acceptable in a stimulated cycle, as reflecting the presence of a reasonable number of mature follicles. However, if this level were present on day eight, it would be considered unacceptably high. It would almost certainly reflect the presence of an excess of follicles. At this stage (day eight) they would still be Immature ones. Their quantity, however, would suggest that continued stimulation would carry an unacceptable risk of developing OHSS-- ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome. 

Don't Expect Easy Comparison
Before we continue, one important point: levels of estradiol are not the same from person to person. They cannot simply be compared from one to another. People vary-- everyone is slightly different, and everyone responds to a different degree. Some more so than others. A level that is dangerously high in one person-- or dangerously low in a second-- might be normal and healthy for a third. This is why blood levels can't just simply be compared. It's also why blood levels can't always be interpreted with complete certainty in the first cycles. Without prior cycles to 'calibrate' the levels, the meaning of a level can only be determined as to what it usually means-- what it 'probably', or perhaps even 'almost certainly' means. 

Despite individual variation, estradiol level does provide very useful information.

A Rough Rule-of-Thumb for Good Estradiol Levels.
Exact figures are not possible. As a rough guide, however, a level in the range of 150 to 500 pg/ml is generally considered reasonable for the eighth day of a stimulated cycle. An approximate doubling of this level every 48 hours is considered promising, as a sign of continued good follicle development.

When the Estradiol Level Stays Flat or Begins to Fall.
Occasionally, the level of estradiol fails to rise during a cycle, or even falls. If this happens it strongly suggests that the follicles are not responding appropriately, and that the oocytes within will not be of good quality. Under these circumstances our advice is almost invariably to cancel the cycle, because a change in stimulation protocol may yield more oocytes-- and healthier ones-- in a later attempt.

Low Estradiol Not Always a Problem
A more common situation is when the level is low in the early part of the cycle. The choice then is to either carry on with the same amount of stimulation, to increase the amount of stimulation, or to cancel the cycle. This decision has to be based on a number of factors. These include:
the previous response to stimulation chronological age how low the level is
the ultrasound appearance of the ovaries is there a pressing need to ensure that an optimal number of oocytes are obtained, as in the case for couples with male factor infertility?

How It All Comes Together with Estradiol.
It should be clear from all of the above that estradiol levels do not tell the entire story by themselves. One level leads us to advise a couple to cancel. The same level in another couple leads us to suggest continuing. 

We've already discussed levels that are low. When levels are high, we have the same choice: change the stimulation (reduce it), or cancel the cycle. The criteria to consider are the same as for low levels. The one additional factor is that with high levels we also think carefully about OHSS (ovarian hyper-stimulation syndrome). When assessing the risk of OHSS we look to previous cycles, if there are any. Any suggestions from these cycles of OHSS problems would quite definitely weigh heavily towards cancelling the cycle.

When the decision is to proceed, levels of estradiol continue to be monitored. If they continue to exceed acceptable levels, even with reduction in stimulation, we might reassess the cycle, and once again advise cancelling. If however they do return to normal levels, then the cycle will continue.

What is the limit of acceptable estradiol level? Acceptable levels vary-- it's not possible to give a definite, absolute number. However, any level of 4000 pg/ml or above does require careful consideration. Levels that are much in excess of this usually do lead to cancellation, though not always.

What about the lower limit? This too involves many factors. However, if the estradiol level has not reached a minimum of 600pg/L (**** beth-- should this be per liter, or per ml?***), then our usual policy is to discontinue the cycle. In practice we usually don't proceed unless the ultrasound shows three or more mature follicles. Since estradiol levels and the total number of follicles are related (as discussed in the beginning of this essay), this by itself eliminates most of the possibility for levels at or below this lower limit. Three or more mature follicles will, under most circumstances, secrete enough estradiol by themselves to give a level in excess of this minimum. 

Do bear in mind that the above are only a rough, rule-of-thumb guides, however. They can and do vary depending on individual circumstance.

Luteinizing Hormone, or "LH": What Is It and What Does It Do?
Before the introduction and widespread use of drugs such as Lupron, assessment of luteinizing hormone was at least as important, if not
more important, than estradiol levels. It remains an important test for anyone undergoing any cycle where Lupron or Synarel (GnRH agonist) is not being used. This is because, without Lupron, an early unwanted LH surge may occur.

LH Surges (note: the next entry implies that an LH surge is desirable, and necessary. This entry implies that it isn't. How do the two reconcile? is early=bad, but near end=necessary?)

A surge in the level of LH may cause undesirable changes in egg quality, or cause early egg release. Both of these decrease the chance of pregnancy. Regimens such as Clomid, Clomid/Pergonal cycles, or "straight" Pergonal, Metrodin or Humegon cycles all must include urine LH testing (for instance, Ovuquick, or ClearPlan Easy). If a sudden rise in the level of LH is detected (often termed "an LH surge"), this indicates that the process leading to ovulation and release of the oocyte has begun. It is this process that is blocked, in the vast majority of cases, by the use of Lupron. Unfortunately, there is no way of knowing when a rise in the level of LH actually begins, except for testing blood or urine every three to four hours. This makes it virtually impossible to accurately time egg retrieval. This timing is necessary to be certain that the oocytes are mature. Because of this problem, the cycle is usually canceled if an LH surge is detected.


----------



## s08

BlueStorm, I watched your show online (at least i think that was it). It focused a lot on fertility nutrition, right? Funny that they made you pretend to know less than you really do. I wish you were able to share more details about you and and your hubby, your struggle, etc. The clip just seemed like it barely scratched the surface of infertility, you know? Like me just eating more beans and asparagus is going to get me knocked up. Does that make any sense?


----------



## PollyJo

I was to start stimming this cycle, but panicked.... so am lying low until the next. Until then I decided I need to get more info about the stims, and protocols and such from my doc/nurse .... will keep you guys posted, Good luck!
I had a clomid round couple of months ago, for a test to check ovarian reserve. It didn't include any HCG triggering or iui...I was hopeful but was a bummer :bfn: Decided to chill out a couple of cycles for clomid to get out of my system, and now feel almost normal. :)


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------Me 40, DH 52, TTC#1 for 2.4 yrs; Me cycling normally, but discovered severely DOR with <.16ng/mL AMH. DH high numbers, but slightly low morphology and motility.


----------



## s08

So, I'm blowing this thread up today with all my posts! Anyway, I wanted to report that I freaked out for nothing. My nurse called and my e2 level was 34 (they want is under 50). So, I'm am still starting stims in Sunday (try saying that three times really fast!). Yeah! I just got out of acupuncture, and am feeling good. Isn't it funny how much can change in a few hours?

Also, I wanted to report something nice I saw in the waiting room at my clinic this morning. I was totally eavesdropping on a couple's conversation with a nurse, and they were being referred to an OB because their IVF was successful. Made me happy seeing them so thrilled. I hope we are all in that same position in no time!


----------



## BlueStorm

s08 said:


> BlueStorm, I watched your show online (at least i think that was it). It focused a lot on fertility nutrition, right? Funny that they made you pretend to know less than you really do. I wish you were able to share more details about you and and your hubby, your struggle, etc. The clip just seemed like it barely scratched the surface of infertility, you know? Like me just eating more beans and asparagus is going to get me knocked up. Does that make any sense?

I totally agree! I did say a bit more about it all but they cut it out. We were discussing it in my journal. Still good that its being talked about a bit anyway


----------



## MrsC8776

Lulu 07 said:


> Noasaint, waitingmids, & havelove2give~ Welcome!! I hope your stay here is short and you get your bfp the 1st time around.
> 
> AFM~ I have my appointment to check on the follies tomorrow morning. I will update you guys as soon as I get a chance. I am really excited about it since it will give a me more accurate count and sizes of follies.

Good luck at your appointment tomorrow! I hope everything goes well and you get some great numbers. :thumbup: EDIT: Lulu was your appointment today? I wasn't sure because of what time you posted. If it was today I hope everything went well and I look forward to your update. 



SmileyKez said:


> Im starting to feel a bit anxious now, ive been quite chilled up to this point! Woke up last night and started thinking the most random things! We were talking about 1 or 2 embryo transfer last night, i only recently passed my driving test and hubby bought me my dream car, which is really dinky, and i worrying about having twins incase i cant fit a double pushchair in the boot! Infertility really does make you crazy! :)

I'm the same as you today. I sat here and all the sudden started thinking about the timing of the whole cycle. I'm so scared that things won't fall right with the timing. The whole IVF is based around DH's schedule, with him being in Afghanistan 6 weeks at a time everything has to be just right. Either I will do the injections all by myself while he is gone and we do it right when he gets home or I have him here for the injections but him miss test day. I would much rather have him home for test day. Sometimes I just wish we had a "normal" life with him home every night. I wouldn't be worried about the timing but then again I know we wouldn't be able to afford IVF if he was home every night. Ugh... sorry to let all that out. I can just really relate to your post and thinking about whats to come. 



alscreetch said:


> So baseline US/Lab today Estradiol level came in at 51.96. Wtf...So another week of Lupron for me... Anyone else have this issue? I am really bummed.:cry::cry::cry:

Sorry you have to wait a little longer. Maybe the wait is a good thing and it will help in the long run. I know you want to move forward but the next week will be here before you know it. :hugs:



Mammywannabe said:


> i am waiting for the ivf/icsi meeting, 15th may,hoping to start june 2012..nervous and excited ....

Welcome! :hi: I should be right behind you (I hope)



PollyJo said:


> I was to start stimming this cycle, but panicked.... so am lying low until the next. Until then I decided I need to get more info about the stims, and protocols and such from my doc/nurse .... will keep you guys posted, Good luck!
> I had a clomid round couple of months ago, for a test to check ovarian reserve. It didn't include any HCG triggering or iui...I was hopeful but was a bummer :bfn: Decided to chill out a couple of cycles for clomid to get out of my system, and now feel almost normal. :)
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------Me 40, DH 52, TTC#1 for 2.4 yrs; Me cycling normally, but discovered severely DOR with <.16ng/mL AMH. DH high numbers, but slightly low morphology and motility.

Welcome :hi: I think it's good that you are waiting until you are truly ready. Did you already have a plan and protocol set? 



s08 said:


> So, I'm blowing this thread up today with all my posts! Anyway, I wanted to report that I freaked out for nothing. My nurse called and my e2 level was 34 (they want is under 50). So, I'm am still starting stims in Sunday (try saying that three times really fast!). Yeah! I just got out of acupuncture, and am feeling good. Isn't it funny how much can change in a few hours?
> 
> Also, I wanted to report something nice I saw in the waiting room at my clinic this morning. I was totally eavesdropping on a couple's conversation with a nurse, and they were being referred to an OB because their IVF was successful. Made me happy seeing them so thrilled. I hope we are all in that same position in no time!

s08 no worries about all the updates! They are great and this one made me happy. I'm so glad that you are able to get started!! :happydance: Yes, tons can change in just a short amount of time. Actually understanding that is what I have a hard time with. :haha: Thank you for sharing the story about the couple at your clinic. It's always nice to hear some good news about the end result. 

AFM: I forgot to mention yesterday that I asked my FS about what I was told during acupuncture. You know the whole no dairy thing and no cold drinks. :wacko: I said "so what are your thoughts on this." His exact response was "I have no opinion. It's part of the chinese medicine and if you want to follow it go ahead but I don't require it." He said all of this with a smile so I knew that he didn't really think it would make a difference but I wanted to know what he thought about it and if he thought I should go with the whole idea. I may cut back on dairy and cold drinks but I personally don't see the need to change everything. Oh and at the u/s I had 15 follicles on one side and 7 on the other. This is with no meds so I'm hoping I will respond to the meds well.


----------



## Casperelf79

Hey Everyone .. new to all this// started IVF ..ICSI late March 2012..
In my TWW period going crazy ... 
Wish I had found this forum 3 weeks ago but better late than never..

32years old
#1 IVF Cycle
3 frozen embryos


----------



## MrsC8776

Casperelf79 said:


> Hey Everyone .. new to all this// started IVF ..ICSI late March 2012..
> In my TWW period going crazy ...
> Wish I had found this forum 3 weeks ago but better late than never..
> 
> 32years old
> #1 IVF Cycle
> 3 frozen embryos

Welcome! :hi: You are our first one in the TWW. I look forward to hearing about your BFP very soon. When did you have your transfer and when is your test date?


----------



## Casperelf79

Thanks MrsC8776..
Had my Transfere last Saturday 21/4/2012
Test date 5th May 2012
been an interesting journey


----------



## Lulu 07

Hey Ladies!!

Alscreetch ~ I'm sorry things are not where you want them to be. I know it's hard to wait longer but the wait will be over before you know it.

s08 ~ I'm glad things worked out. Yaaay for starting stims sunday. You'll be exactly one week behind me.

MrsC ~ I did have my appointment today (or yesterday since it's past midnight now). I really don't know what to think of my visit. My update is below.

AFM ~ My appointment didn't go as well as I wanted it to go. I had about 7 or 8 follies at around 11mm on my right which is good, but my left was not as great. I had about 4 at around size 9 or 10mm on the left side which is ok but the problem is that I had about 10 or more small ones which could cause me to hyperstimulate. Because I had so many follies, my estradiol level came back sky high which my RE had predicted. It came back at 1847 and I'm only on day 6 of stims. He also said that he had hoped to see my big follies at around 14 or 15mm. Overall, he said this is better than not stimulating well. His only concern is with the possibility of hyperstimulation. He ended up reducing my gonal-f dose in hope that that would get the big ones to continue to grow but not give enough for the small ones to grow bigger. He also had me start the antagonist (ganirelix) today. He said he usually starts that when the follies are about 14 or 15 mm but that he was going to start me on it anyways. I'm just really confused and worried about this whole thing. I really hope the follies do what he wants them to do. Also, both my ovaries hurt. They hurt more when I walk and it's really uncomfortable. I'm thinking about the fact that I have at least 4 or 5 more days of this pain and it's only going to get worse so this is not going to be fun :nope:. I'm willing to put up with any kind of pain as long as this works out. I'm really sorry about the long post but I just had to get it all out.


----------



## smiledreamer

afm iv been pencilled in for ec on the week of either 16th july or 30th july so we are startin either with nxt af or the one after
iv got to cal nxt week and find out which one fs wants

iv been told i dnt need to down reg
im goin to be on bcp for 3-5 weeks then stimming wth ceritide and gonal f

wooo xx


----------



## MoBaby

mrsc: thats great!
lulu: sorry about you possibly hyperstimulating. Im sure it will all work out sounds like you have a good # to work with also. hope the antagonist calms thins down and brings others up to speed. eat protein and hydrate well to decrease chance/symptoms of ohss. ovary pain is not fun! rest up and dont do a whole lot. i remember my jeans hurting me so ad starting mid way! i ran like 19 miles w/ first ivf on day 8 i think and i aid for that! with #2 i stopped exercising just before stims bc i knew how i would feel.
smile: exciting! dates are awesome! just a week behind me. 
casper: welcome! hope your fet is bfp! how many went back?

AFM: i had weird dreams last night. But my favorite part was the part where i kept doing ultrasounds on myself and i had TWINS! i was around 7 wks and they were moving around and had good heartbeats. now idk why i had an us machine at my house(or where ever i was not a dr office) but it was a dream. too bad it hasnt come true yet but it will! oh and i started a blog. idk how much i will update it but i will try. its in my siggy. its basically just for me, dh and yu girls  im not ready to show my family/friends. most have no idea we are having issues. And today im 1 (or 3) dpo....i had ovulation bleeding wednesday and friday so somewhere between. this is our last chance go around for a BIG miracle. then i start bcp when af gets here. at least i know my cycles arent screwed up after d/c (idk what was up with that 8 wk delay). ovulation was right on schedule: cd 14. sorry fr rambling on and on lol


----------



## SmileyKez

Well i kinda dont know what to say... I think i might have got a bfp this morning?!? As younknow, due to start down regging on Wednesday, i also have a minor op scheduled on friday, so because i was due to start the buserelin the day before AF was due i bought a pg test last week to make sure i wasnt... But ive felt a little strange this week, very sore boobs so for some reason this morning when i remembered i had another test in my drawer, i used it and got a very feint line, although it was definately there. Bought a first response to use with fmu, but not going to get my hopes up just yet. After 3 years ttc and a mc, i know all about disappointment... 

I really dont know what to think or feel at the moment.... I hope its appropriate to share this here, sorry if this offends anyone, just as ive become part of the thread recently i thought you all wouldnt mind! x


----------



## MoBaby

omg! congrats! get a digi! natural bfp before cycle = amazing! i hope this is it for you. if you dont have to go through ivf its awesome!


----------



## Jenn76

SmileyKez said:


> Well i kinda dont know what to say... I think i might have got a bfp this morning?!? As younknow, due to start down regging on Wednesday, i also have a minor op scheduled on friday, so because i was due to start the buserelin the day before AF was due i bought a pg test last week to make sure i wasnt... But ive felt a little strange this week, very sore boobs so for some reason this morning when i remembered i had another test in my drawer, i used it and got a very feint line, although it was definately there. Bought a first response to use with fmu, but not going to get my hopes up just yet. After 3 years ttc and a mc, i know all about disappointment...
> 
> I really dont know what to think or feel at the moment.... I hope its appropriate to share this here, sorry if this offends anyone, just as ive become part of the thread recently i thought you all wouldnt mind! x

Woo Hoo! This is awesome news! Congrats!!! Fingers crossed for you SmileyKez.


----------



## MrsC8776

Casper~ I hope the next week goes by quickly for you! 

Lulu~ Fingers crossed that everything will go well and you don't hyperstimulate. 

Smiledreamer~ That is so exciting that you have dates set! It always makes things seem better doesn't it?

MoBaby~ That dream sounds wonderful! It will come true and you will have a LO (or 2) very soon. I took a peek at your blog and think it a great idea to start one. If nothing else it just allows you to write down whats going on and how you are feeling. I will be stalking. :winkwink:

SmileyKez~ Congrats!! Of course it's ok to post the wonderful news in here. Natural BFP's are so exciting before going through the treatment. Actually any BFP is exciting for us but you know what I mean. I agree with MoBaby... get a digi!! :thumbup:


----------



## SmileyKez

Thank you all, I got a first response and if that shows a bfp I think I'll go to my clinic where I would be doing the ivf and get a blood test on Monday or Tuesday to be sure, wish is got a digi one now!


----------



## noasaint

SmileyKez said:


> Well i kinda dont know what to say... I think i might have got a bfp this morning?!? As younknow, due to start down regging on Wednesday, i also have a minor op scheduled on friday, so because i was due to start the buserelin the day before AF was due i bought a pg test last week to make sure i wasnt... But ive felt a little strange this week, very sore boobs so for some reason this morning when i remembered i had another test in my drawer, i used it and got a very feint line, although it was definately there. Bought a first response to use with fmu, but not going to get my hopes up just yet. After 3 years ttc and a mc, i know all about disappointment...
> 
> I really dont know what to think or feel at the moment.... I hope its appropriate to share this here, sorry if this offends anyone, just as ive become part of the thread recently i thought you all wouldnt mind! x

WOW!!! this so great. Can't wait to see the beta numbers. Crossing fingers and toes for you.




Lulu 07 said:


> AFM ~ My appointment didn't go as well as I wanted it to go. I had about 7 or 8 follies at around 11mm on my right which is good, but my left was not as great. I had about 4 at around size 9 or 10mm on the left side which is ok but the problem is that I had about 10 or more small ones which could cause me to hyperstimulate. Because I had so many follies, my estradiol level came back sky high which my RE had predicted. It came back at 1847 and I'm only on day 6 of stims. He also said that he had hoped to see my big follies at around 14 or 15mm. Overall, he said this is better than not stimulating well. His only concern is with the possibility of hyperstimulation. He ended up reducing my gonal-f dose in hope that that would get the big ones to continue to grow but not give enough for the small ones to grow bigger. He also had me start the antagonist (ganirelix) today. He said he usually starts that when the follies are about 14 or 15 mm but that he was going to start me on it anyways. I'm just really confused and worried about this whole thing. I really hope the follies do what he wants them to do. Also, both my ovaries hurt. They hurt more when I walk and it's really uncomfortable. I'm thinking about the fact that I have at least 4 or 5 more days of this pain and it's only going to get worse so this is not going to be fun :nope:. I'm willing to put up with any kind of pain as long as this works out. I'm really sorry about the long post but I just had to get it all out.

This is the same way I respond to Gonal F too.E2 shoots up overnight and then only 1 follie that's close to mature and tons of other little ones. My RE said E2 can go up to 5000 so I'm hoping you'll be in that boat without overstimming.



Anyone taking Royal Jelly? I've been reading up on it today and thinking I should add it to my regime. Currently on prenatals, B complex and fish oil.


----------



## MoBaby

SmileyKez said:


> Thank you all, I got a first response and if that shows a bfp I think I'll go to my clinic where I would be doing the ivf and get a blood test on Monday or Tuesday to be sure, wish is got a digi one now!

Congrats!!


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies, quick question. Probably a silly one but I'm superstitious about like buying baby stuff before your pregnant or even in the beginning of pregnancy. My best friend just had a baby in August and she gave me all of her baby books like what to expect when you're expecting. I know it's clearly up to be but does anyone else feel its bad luck or karma to read them before my Ivf


----------



## MoBaby

Nope. I think most of them have a before your pregnant section. And it never hurts to be prepared :) I have mine I bought when I was pg and read all of trimester 1.


----------



## MrsC8776

I don't think it's a bad thing to do either. We actually got a baby name book awhile ago but let someone borrow it and never got it back. I plan on picking up "what to expect..." soon and reading through the beginning of it. They even make one for before your are pregnant. :thumbup:


----------



## haj624

Haha I'm a weirdo.

Casperself-how my follies did you have? How many did they put back? Details!!! Details!!! Lol


----------



## MrsC8776

haj~ I tend to think the same sometimes. We just have to remember that what is going to happen is going to happen. Just reading isn't going to have any impact on the outcome through all this. DH and I were sitting here looking at baby stuff online the other night and I wondered if it was bad luck. We haven't bought anything yet but I have made a baby quilt.


----------



## haj624

Yeah I know. I've just always been told things like buying stuff before you second trimester blah blah blah is bad luck. It just kinda gets in your head and you are just like you dobt want to jinx yourseld


----------



## s08

MrsC, thats a great number of follies! Im jealous! Interesting what your dr. said about the cold drinks, dairy, etc. thing. I talked to my acupuncturist about her thoughts about what some of you ladies said about that. She basically said that she does not recommend that diet for infertility (at least not for me), since I have a healthy diet in general, have good digestion, and am not a super thin marathon runner-type (basically, she said I have enough body fat!). She said that she eats some red meat, drinks wine on occasion, and just had a baby at 41. She did recommend organic however. 

That must be rough dealing with your DHs schedule. Mine is a police officer who works nights, so we rarely see each other. But at least he is not gone for weeks at a time. I need to appreciate that more!

Welcome, Casper. Cant wait to hear your good news soon! Will you test early at home? And I second the request for details!

Lulu, so sorry to hear about your disappointing appointment and the pain you are in. When do you go back for a check-up? Keep us posted how things develop. I have my fingers crossed for you. 

Smiley, wow! Congrats! You are going to be one of those urban legends about the woman getting pregnant right before starting IVF!

Oh, I started my period today (stopped bcp on 2/24). This might be the dumbest question ever asked, but I had my suppression check yesterday where they counted follies on each side, took blood, etc. Does having a period now re-start the cycle and will I have a different number of follies now? My nurse warned me that I may or may not start my period this week, but I guess I didnt think about its impact.


----------



## SmileyKez

Hi, well I did another test the morning with a first response and it's definately a bfp! I am in shock but trying not to get my hopes up, I remember so well my mc and I am praying it doesn't end the same way! Think I am going to leave b&b for a while as last time it just made me more worried and stressed, but I will certainly be popping back now and again to check this thread and I hope to see lots and lots of bfps!

I wish all you ladies lots of love and luck and I hope that every single one of you gets that bfp, you all deserve it!

Maybe miracles do happen! 

xxxx


----------



## Casperelf79

haj624 said:


> Haha I'm a weirdo.
> 
> Casperself-how my follies did you have? How many did they put back? Details!!! Details!!! Lol

Hey
They took 23 follicles from me ... 9 where mature... 8 fertilized...4 of good quality...I froze 3...

The wait is killing me went to a clairvoyant today who told me i was pregnant and was having a girl fingers crossed for a BFP...


----------



## Casperelf79

haj624 said:


> Yeah I know. I've just always been told things like buying stuff before you second trimester blah blah blah is bad luck. It just kinda gets in your head and you are just like you dobt want to jinx yourseld

Hey Haj624 ...Ever since i had the transference have been shopping for baby stuff non stop ...I think its good to will it


----------



## Casperelf79

SmileyKez said:


> Hi, well I did another test the morning with a first response and it's definately a bfp! I am in shock but trying not to get my hopes up, I remember so well my mc and I am praying it doesn't end the same way! Think I am going to leave b&b for a while as last time it just made me more worried and stressed, but I will certainly be popping back now and again to check this thread and I hope to see lots and lots of bfps!
> 
> I wish all you ladies lots of love and luck and I hope that every single one of you gets that bfp, you all deserve it!
> 
> Maybe miracles do happen!
> 
> xxxx

:happydance: that is fantastic news ,,, congratulations..


----------



## Jenn76

haj624 said:


> Hey ladies, quick question. Probably a silly one but I'm superstitious about like buying baby stuff before your pregnant or even in the beginning of pregnancy. My best friend just had a baby in August and she gave me all of her baby books like what to expect when you're expecting. I know it's clearly up to be but does anyone else feel its bad luck or karma to read them before my Ivf

Haj I don't think it is bad karma at all!! I have the what to expect when you are expecting book... I saw a used copy back when I was first TTC and bought it. It has a chapter about trying to conceive as well as explains symptoms of pregnancy. I haven't read it all but I feel it is good to have as I know one day I WILL be pregnant! 

My cousins, both around my age, both just finished having their kids. They have all this baby stuff that they want to give away and sell. They both asked me if I want the stuff and I struggled with the idea of having all this baby stuff in my house haunting me, but I also knew that it sure beats paying full price for this stuff. So I am taking their stuff. I have a room that will be my nursery with a closet full of clothes and equipment. It gives me hope and keeps me thinking positive thoughts that some day my baby will be wearing and using these things. 

I believe it will happen for all of us, some sooner then later but eventually we will all have our little miracles! 

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## haj624

SmileyKez said:


> Hi, well I did another test the morning with a first response and it's definately a bfp! I am in shock but trying not to get my hopes up, I remember so well my mc and I am praying it doesn't end the same way! Think I am going to leave b&b for a while as last time it just made me more worried and stressed, but I will certainly be popping back now and again to check this thread and I hope to see lots and lots of bfps!
> 
> I wish all you ladies lots of love and luck and I hope that every single one of you gets that bfp, you all deserve it!
> 
> Maybe miracles do happen!
> 
> 
> Congrats!!! Keep us posted!!!
> xxxx




Casperelf79 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Haha I'm a weirdo.
> 
> Casperself-how my follies did you have? How many did they put back? Details!!! Details!!! Lol
> 
> Hey
> They took 23 follicles from me ... 9 where mature... 8 fertilized...4 of good quality...I froze 3...
> 
> The wait is killing me went to a clairvoyant today who told me i was pregnant and was having a girl fingers crossed for a BFP...Click to expand...

So you only put one follicle back? How did you decide to do that? 
Yayyy that's so exciting!!!


Casperelf79 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I know. I've just always been told things like buying stuff before you second trimester blah blah blah is bad luck. It just kinda gets in your head and you are just like you dobt want to jinx yourseld
> 
> Hey Haj624 ...Ever since i had the transference have been shopping for baby stuff non stop ...I think its good to will itClick to expand...

That's a good way to look at it.



Jenn76 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, quick question. Probably a silly one but I'm superstitious about like buying baby stuff before your pregnant or even in the beginning of pregnancy. My best friend just had a baby in August and she gave me all of her baby books like what to expect when you're expecting. I know it's clearly up to be but does anyone else feel its bad luck or karma to read them before my Ivf
> 
> Haj I don't think it is bad karma at all!! I have the what to expect when you are expecting book... I saw a used copy back when I was first TTC and bought it. It has a chapter about trying to conceive as well as explains symptoms of pregnancy. I haven't read it all but I feel it is good to have as I know one day I WILL be pregnant!
> 
> My cousins, both around my age, both just finished having their kids. They have all this baby stuff that they want to give away and sell. They both asked me if I want the stuff and I struggled with the idea of having all this baby stuff in my house haunting me, but I also knew that it sure beats paying full price for this stuff. So I am taking their stuff. I have a room that will be my nursery with a closet full of clothes and equipment. It gives me hope and keeps me thinking positive thoughts that some day my baby will be wearing and using these things.
> 
> I believe it will happen for all of us, some sooner then later but eventually we will all have our little miracles!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Thanks hun!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

SmileyKez said:


> Hi, well I did another test the morning with a first response and it's definately a bfp! I am in shock but trying not to get my hopes up, I remember so well my mc and I am praying it doesn't end the same way! Think I am going to leave b&b for a while as last time it just made me more worried and stressed, but I will certainly be popping back now and again to check this thread and I hope to see lots and lots of bfps!
> 
> I wish all you ladies lots of love and luck and I hope that every single one of you gets that bfp, you all deserve it!
> 
> Maybe miracles do happen!
> 
> xxxx

Congrats!! I hope everything goes well for you and you have a H&H 9 months :happydance:



Casperelf79 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Haha I'm a weirdo.
> 
> Casperself-how my follies did you have? How many did they put back? Details!!! Details!!! Lol
> 
> Hey
> They took 23 follicles from me ... 9 where mature... 8 fertilized...4 of good quality...I froze 3...
> 
> The wait is killing me went to a clairvoyant today who told me i was pregnant and was having a girl fingers crossed for a BFP...Click to expand...

FX that what you were told is correct. I'm excited for your testing date! :thumbup:


----------



## AnnetteCali

Hello Ladies....

Wanted to join in on the thread! I am doing my first IVF cycle in May after many failed IUI's and one miscarriage. I start my meds in about a week and a half.. and embryo transfer at the end of May if everything goes as planned! 

Keeping my fingers crossed for all of us.. and congrats to those that have already gotten their BFP!


----------



## MrsC8776

AnnetteCali said:


> Hello Ladies....
> 
> Wanted to join in on the thread! I am doing my first IVF cycle in May after many failed IUI's and one miscarriage. I start my meds in about a week and a half.. and embryo transfer at the end of May if everything goes as planned!
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for all of us.. and congrats to those that have already gotten their BFP!

Welcome :hi: Sorry to hear about the failed IUI's and your loss. I hope that this IVF brings you success!


----------



## noasaint

MrsC8776 said:


> AFM: I forgot to mention yesterday that I asked my FS about what I was told during acupuncture. You know the whole no dairy thing and no cold drinks. :wacko: I said "so what are your thoughts on this." His exact response was "I have no opinion. It's part of the chinese medicine and if you want to follow it go ahead but I don't require it." He said all of this with a smile so I knew that he didn't really think it would make a difference but I wanted to know what he thought about it and if he thought I should go with the whole idea. I may cut back on dairy and cold drinks but I personally don't see the need to change everything. Oh and at the u/s I had 15 follicles on one side and 7 on the other. This is with no meds so I'm hoping I will respond to the meds well.

What's the deal with the cold drinks??? I've heard to stay away from dairy but never cold drinks. It's 90 degrees here for the next 6 months so that would stink. I've decided to give up coffee as of Tuesday. UGH, it's going to be rough. I switched to decaf almost a year ago and then 3 months ago cut my coffee intake by half. I may still have a cup on weekends but I'm going to do my very best to be completely off it. :coffee:

I also picked up Royal Jelly w/ Bee Pollen today and tasted it. It does taste like honey but has a definite after taste. It's tolerable. One tsp in the AM and one in PM, I'm going to hopefully keep this up through ET. Two months is just so long to wait!!! I want this here already and I'm quite irked that they didn't start me on bcp after my failed injectable cycle so I'd be ready by now. I have such little patience, how am I going to deal with a child? LOL:dohh:


----------



## MrsC8776

noasaint said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> AFM: I forgot to mention yesterday that I asked my FS about what I was told during acupuncture. You know the whole no dairy thing and no cold drinks. :wacko: I said "so what are your thoughts on this." His exact response was "I have no opinion. It's part of the chinese medicine and if you want to follow it go ahead but I don't require it." He said all of this with a smile so I knew that he didn't really think it would make a difference but I wanted to know what he thought about it and if he thought I should go with the whole idea. I may cut back on dairy and cold drinks but I personally don't see the need to change everything. Oh and at the u/s I had 15 follicles on one side and 7 on the other. This is with no meds so I'm hoping I will respond to the meds well.
> 
> What's the deal with the cold drinks??? I've heard to stay away from dairy but never cold drinks. It's 90 degrees here for the next 6 months so that would stink. I've decided to give up coffee as of Tuesday. UGH, it's going to be rough. I switched to decaf almost a year ago and then 3 months ago cut my coffee intake by half. I may still have a cup on weekends but I'm going to do my very best to be completely off it. :coffee:
> 
> I also picked up Royal Jelly w/ Bee Pollen today and tasted it. It does taste like honey but has a definite after taste. It's tolerable. One tsp in the AM and one in PM, I'm going to hopefully keep this up through ET. Two months is just so long to wait!!! I want this here already and I'm quite irked that they didn't start me on bcp after my failed injectable cycle so I'd be ready by now. I have such little patience, how am I going to deal with a child? LOL:dohh:Click to expand...

I haven't tried royal jelly but I hear good things about it. I'm in the wait with you so we can go crazy together! :wacko: It's a long one but the time will pass quickly... I hope. :haha:

From what I understand cold drinks aren't the best as they make your insides cold. Cold insides make for an "unfriendly" environment. As I said my FS didn't really have much input on this. I guess it makes sense in a way but then again you would think that once the cold drinks make their way through the body it would warm up. I don't know what to think about the whole thing to be honest. 

Does anyone have any appointments coming up? If so can I ask you a favor for us that are curious about this. Will you ask your FS/RE what they think of it? That way we can have some different answers and input on the whole thing. :flower:


----------



## MoBaby

im off coffee/caffeine/soda in 2 wks...i start bcp then. so tomorrow i start cutting back. i drink 4 shots of epresso daily! not much soda 3/wk but i will have afternoon coffee also. 
whats the deal with dairy? i use creamer daily! i wish i would have stayed off coffee/caffeine/soda...i went 12 wks with only water. 
what does royal jelly do?


----------



## haj624

I have my appt Friday. I'll ask then!


----------



## MrsC8776

Thanks haj!! I look forward to hearing what they have to say. 

MoBaby~ I have no idea about the dairy. That was something that was said during acupuncture and my FS said dairy is not a big deal. Actually what I asked about the dairy and cold drinks thing I remember him saying... go home and have a nice big cold glass of milk if you would like to. Theres nothing saying it helps or doesn't help so I'm not going off dairy. I use creamer daily as well and thats where I would get in trouble if dairy is a bad thing. I would say to ask your FS what they think of everything and follow what they say. :shrug:


----------



## Lulu 07

Hey ladies! 

I hope you're all doing well and thanks for the words of encouragement. Sorry I went MIA but I've been in a lot of pain. I have an appointment tomorrow to check on follies. I hope I can stop the stims soon. I could barely walk from my ovaries. DH and I were walking from the car to the house and I stopped halfway and told him that I can't continue walking. About the dairy and cold drinks, REs will not know enough about this and won't give it too much credit anyways. I worked with a lot of doctors and know how they think when it comes to natural medicine. My friend was TTC for 3 years and when she started the no dairy diet and no cold drinks she was pregnant 3 weeks later. Also, after I started this diet, my allergies are pretty much gone and I had some pretty bad allergies. I did a lot of research on this and support this diet 150%. You really will get used to it after a few weeks. I'll post some articles once this pain is gone.


----------



## haj624

Lulu 07 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I hope you're all doing well and thanks for the words of encouragement. Sorry I went MIA but I've been in a lot of pain. I have an appointment tomorrow to check on follies. I hope I can stop the stims soon. I could barely walk from my ovaries. DH and I were walking from the car to the house and I stopped halfway and told him that I can't continue walking. About the dairy and cold drinks, REs will not know enough about this and won't give it too much credit anyways. I worked with a lot of doctors and know how they think when it comes to natural medicine. My friend was TTC for 3 years and when she started the no dairy diet and no cold drinks she was pregnant 3 weeks later. Also, after I started this diet, my allergies are pretty much gone and I had some pretty bad allergies. I did a lot of research on this and support this diet 150%. You really will get used to it after a few weeks. I'll post some articles once this pain is gone.

My re told me I'll have to be on stims for about 10 days. Since tomorrow is day 10 for you hopefully they will tell you that you'll be able to stop. Then you would get to do your retrieval this week!!! How exciting!!!


----------



## JDH1982

Hi ladies, 

Sadly I had a miscarriage at the weekend, so now I'm a mummy to 4 angels. I'm gutted :cry:

So I may be joining you ladies yet for another round of IVF.

I wish you all every success with your upcoming treatment. I may not be on for a while but I'll keep checking on you all :hugs:


----------



## haj624

JDH1982 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Sadly I had a miscarriage at the weekend, so now I'm a mummy to 4 angels. I'm gutted :cry:
> 
> So I may be joining you ladies yet for another round of IVF.
> 
> I wish you all every success with your upcoming treatment. I may not be on for a while but I'll keep checking on you all :hugs:

I am so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## TTB

Welcome to all the new ladies!

The whole issue about diet - I asked my specialist about whether I should be doing anything/not doing anything in regards to my diet, and he just said eat healthy. With that being said, food does have a big influence on your body. It can't hurt to go without cold drinks and no dairy for a month right? I had planned on drinking lots of milk during stims, I have heard protein is very important in egg development, now i'm not so sure.

Not long now til test date Casperelf79. You got great egg numbers, and 3 to freeze, that is great. 

Lulu, hopefully you get some more good sized follicles and don't end up with OHSS. I had some mild symptoms of OHSS with my first cycle, and was quite uncomfortable. I couldn't imagine having full blown OHSS.

Congratulations SmileyKez! :happydance: What wonderful news! How many DPO are you?

Haj, I am superstitious about buying baby things too. The only baby things I have in this house are things I have bought for other people. I would probably wait til the 12 week mark to buy anything, with the exception of what to expect when your expecting. I would be nice to know all about bubs development week by week, and what I should/shouldn't be doing.

Big :hugs: JDF1982!

AFM - Had a temp rise this morning, so may have O'd, that would have been cd25. I normally O cd12-15. My temps have been all over the place, so i'm not really sure. Hmmm, I guess I will just have to wait and see. :wacko:

I noticed most of you girls are on the long protocol, are there any benefits in the long protocol over short? I was on short protocol last time and will be next cycle as well, just curious as I seem to be in the minority in here.


----------



## oneof14

JDH, :hugs:, I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## DancingDiva

Hey ladies hope u are all well. I am going for ER tomorrow morning I am scared and excited just can't believe it's finally here.


----------



## BlueStorm

JDH - So sorry for your loss :hugs:

SmileKaz- Congrats that is great news! I wish you a healthy p months

Welcome to all the new girls :flower: this thread is blowing up! Mrs. C this may become a full time job for you :haha:

Dancing - Good luck on your ER! So exciting

someone was asking about Royal Jelly. I took it before we started treatment. I think it's supposed to help your eggs. I think mine went bad or I got a bad bottle b\c half way thru it I started to get very sick. When I stopped it I was fine and then tried again and got sick again! ughh...

Sorry for anyone I missed I am trying to limit my time on bnb now b\c I have been so busy at work. :dohh:


----------



## MoBaby

Jdh I am soooo sorry :(


----------



## haj624

DancingDiva said:


> Hey ladies hope u are all well. I am going for ER tomorrow morning I am scared and excited just can't believe it's finally here.

Thats so exciting!!!! When you're up to it please let us know how everything goes!!!


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies, well i finally made it to the week of my baseline. Hopefully everything will go well and I can start my stims on Friday. AF finally left yesterday. 5 days is the longest period I've had in a while since clomid made it so short. Within 2 days I was usually done while I was on clomid. I hope since I've been off BC over a week and my period will be gone 5 days already hopefully all of my blood levels will be good. The only thing I'm a tad nervous about is this little cysts that just wont go away. But the doctor said last time he didnt think it would intefere so if its still there I hope thats still the case. I'm starting to get really nervous and scared. I just want everything to work. I know being positive is so important but the thought of a BFN or miscarriage scares the crap out of me.:nope:

Question for anyone who has been through this point of IVF before. After you started your stims how often did you go in for sonos btwn stims and retrival. My doctor told me I would be on stims for about 10 days so I was curious how many times they check your follies.


----------



## Casperelf79

haj624 said:


> SmileyKez said:
> 
> 
> Hi, well
> So you only put one follicle back? How did you decide to do that?
> Yayyy that's so exciting!!!
> 
> 
> The fertility clinic has a 1 embryo rule .... sucksClick to expand...


----------



## haj624

Casperelf79 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmileyKez said:
> 
> 
> Hi, well
> So you only put one follicle back? How did you decide to do that?
> Yayyy that's so exciting!!!
> 
> 
> The fertility clinic has a 1 embryo rule .... sucks
> 
> Is that no matter what age you are?Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## haj624

ladies, what is a morula vs a blast? Also if you're getting ICSI done, do they normally do it to all the eggs or only some?


----------



## Lulu 07

haj624 said:


> Lulu 07 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!
> 
> I hope you're all doing well and thanks for the words of encouragement. Sorry I went MIA but I've been in a lot of pain. I have an appointment tomorrow to check on follies. I hope I can stop the stims soon. I could barely walk from my ovaries. DH and I were walking from the car to the house and I stopped halfway and told him that I can't continue walking. About the dairy and cold drinks, REs will not know enough about this and won't give it too much credit anyways. I worked with a lot of doctors and know how they think when it comes to natural medicine. My friend was TTC for 3 years and when she started the no dairy diet and no cold drinks she was pregnant 3 weeks later. Also, after I started this diet, my allergies are pretty much gone and I had some pretty bad allergies. I did a lot of research on this and support this diet 150%. You really will get used to it after a few weeks. I'll post some articles once this pain is gone.
> 
> My re told me I'll have to be on stims for about 10 days. Since tomorrow is day 10 for you hopefully they will tell you that you'll be able to stop. Then you would get to do your retrieval this week!!! How exciting!!!Click to expand...

I was supposed to be on the stims for 10 days but at the last appointment my RE said that the follies are a day or 2 behind. I think it's because I have so many of them that the meds are probably not concentrated on the big ones. My retrieval should be sometime this week though and I'm super excited about that.:happydance:



JDH1982 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Sadly I had a miscarriage at the weekend, so now I'm a mummy to 4 angels. I'm gutted :cry:
> 
> So I may be joining you ladies yet for another round of IVF.
> 
> I wish you all every success with your upcoming treatment. I may not be on for a while but I'll keep checking on you all :hugs:

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss:hugs:. maybe you could consider doing the no dairy and no cold drinks diet for next time. My acupuncturist said they greatly increase the chance of miscarriage and if it doesn't help, it won't hurt. I really pray that this is the last time you have to go through a loss.



TTB said:


> Welcome to all the new ladies!
> 
> The whole issue about diet - I asked my specialist about whether I should be doing anything/not doing anything in regards to my diet, and he just said eat healthy. With that being said, food does have a big influence on your body. It can't hurt to go without cold drinks and no dairy for a month right? I had planned on drinking lots of milk during stims, I have heard protein is very important in egg development, now i'm not so sure.
> 
> Not long now til test date Casperelf79. You got great egg numbers, and 3 to freeze, that is great.
> 
> Lulu, hopefully you get some more good sized follicles and don't end up with OHSS. I had some mild symptoms of OHSS with my first cycle, and was quite uncomfortable. I couldn't imagine having full blown OHSS.
> 
> Congratulations SmileyKez! :happydance: What wonderful news! How many DPO are you?
> 
> Haj, I am superstitious about buying baby things too. The only baby things I have in this house are things I have bought for other people. I would probably wait til the 12 week mark to buy anything, with the exception of what to expect when your expecting. I would be nice to know all about bubs development week by week, and what I should/shouldn't be doing.
> 
> Big :hugs: JDF1982!
> 
> AFM - Had a temp rise this morning, so may have O'd, that would have been cd25. I normally O cd12-15. My temps have been all over the place, so i'm not really sure. Hmmm, I guess I will just have to wait and see. :wacko:
> 
> I noticed most of you girls are on the long protocol, are there any benefits in the long protocol over short? I was on short protocol last time and will be next cycle as well, just curious as I seem to be in the minority in here.

I really hope I don't end up having OHSS. It's very uncomfortable right now and I don't even think it's OHSS yet :nope:. I get to see my RE today so hopefully I get good news. I'm really glad that you might've finally ovulated. I hope you get a natural BFP this cycle and won't have to go through IVF again. You're not the only one on the short protocol. I'm on the antagonist protocol and that's the shortest of all protocols. I think they greatly base their choice on the amh level.



DancingDiva said:


> Hey ladies hope u are all well. I am going for ER tomorrow morning I am scared and excited just can't believe it's finally here.

Yaaay how exciting!!! We're only going to be a few days apart with the retrieval so we'll be in the TWW together. How many follies did you have and at what size did they have you do the trigger? Let us know how it goes.



haj624 said:


> Hey ladies, well i finally made it to the week of my baseline. Hopefully everything will go well and I can start my stims on Friday. AF finally left yesterday. 5 days is the longest period I've had in a while since clomid made it so short. Within 2 days I was usually done while I was on clomid. I hope since I've been off BC over a week and my period will be gone 5 days already hopefully all of my blood levels will be good. The only thing I'm a tad nervous about is this little cysts that just wont go away. But the doctor said last time he didnt think it would intefere so if its still there I hope thats still the case. I'm starting to get really nervous and scared. I just want everything to work. I know being positive is so important but the thought of a BFN or miscarriage scares the crap out of me.:nope:
> 
> Question for anyone who has been through this point of IVF before. After you started your stims how often did you go in for sonos btwn stims and retrival. My doctor told me I would be on stims for about 10 days so I was curious how many times they check your follies.

Yaaay for starting stims this week. I don't think you should worry about the cyst so much since it's small and your RE said it shouldn't get in the way. As for the sonos, my RE had me go in every 2 to 3 days. Sometimes it depends on how you're responding, some people start going in every day towards the end of their stims. I always look forward to the sonos though.

AFM ~ I'm on stim day 9 today and have an appointment in a few hours. I'm really nervous about this appointment for some reason but I'm praying that it's a good one. I will update you guys when I come back.


----------



## SmileyKez

Hi TTB, I am not 100% sure but I think I'm 14 or 15 days dpo today!


----------



## michelle01

haj624 said:


> Hey ladies, well i finally made it to the week of my baseline. Hopefully everything will go well and I can start my stims on Friday. AF finally left yesterday. 5 days is the longest period I've had in a while since clomid made it so short. Within 2 days I was usually done while I was on clomid. I hope since I've been off BC over a week and my period will be gone 5 days already hopefully all of my blood levels will be good. The only thing I'm a tad nervous about is this little cysts that just wont go away. But the doctor said last time he didnt think it would intefere so if its still there I hope thats still the case. I'm starting to get really nervous and scared. I just want everything to work. I know being positive is so important but the thought of a BFN or miscarriage scares the crap out of me.:nope:
> 
> Question for anyone who has been through this point of IVF before. After you started your stims how often did you go in for sonos btwn stims and retrival. My doctor told me I would be on stims for about 10 days so I was curious how many times they check your follies.

When I did my IVF in February I stimmed for 11 days; I went in 5 times between the time I started stimming and my retrieval. I was also a slow responder, so I am not sure if 5 times is normal or more then normal. And I also would not worry about the cyst, especially if they are not worried about it. Sounds like things are moving along great!! Good Luck!!!


----------



## haj624

michelle01 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, well i finally made it to the week of my baseline. Hopefully everything will go well and I can start my stims on Friday. AF finally left yesterday. 5 days is the longest period I've had in a while since clomid made it so short. Within 2 days I was usually done while I was on clomid. I hope since I've been off BC over a week and my period will be gone 5 days already hopefully all of my blood levels will be good. The only thing I'm a tad nervous about is this little cysts that just wont go away. But the doctor said last time he didnt think it would intefere so if its still there I hope thats still the case. I'm starting to get really nervous and scared. I just want everything to work. I know being positive is so important but the thought of a BFN or miscarriage scares the crap out of me.:nope:
> 
> Question for anyone who has been through this point of IVF before. After you started your stims how often did you go in for sonos btwn stims and retrival. My doctor told me I would be on stims for about 10 days so I was curious how many times they check your follies.
> 
> When I did my IVF in February I stimmed for 11 days; I went in 5 times between the time I started stimming and my retrieval. I was also a slow responder, so I am not sure if 5 times is normal or more then normal. And I also would not worry about the cyst, especially if they are not worried about it. Sounds like things are moving along great!! Good Luck!!!Click to expand...

Thanks for the response hun!!!


----------



## michelle01

JDH - I am so sorry :hugs:

DancingDiva - Good Luck!! How exciting!!! :happydance:

AFM...I am still waiting for AF; its been just over 3 weeks and I feel like I am about to start, so that is good, but waiting just stinks! I feel like I am ready to start again, but the doctor was also doing some chromosome testing, so I am waiting for the results of those tests. I am hoping those come in Friday, so we can get started with our second round of IVF!


----------



## s08

haj624 said:


> ladies, what is a morula vs a blast? Also if you're getting ICSI done, do they normally do it to all the eggs or only some?

Please correct me if I'm wrong ladies, but I think a morula is essentially a day 4 embryo and a blast is day 5. And I'm not any help with ISCI questions.


----------



## haj624

s08 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> ladies, what is a morula vs a blast? Also if you're getting ICSI done, do they normally do it to all the eggs or only some?
> 
> Please correct me if I'm wrong ladies, but I think a morula is essentially a day 4 embryo and a blast is day 5. And I'm not any help with ISCI questions.Click to expand...

gotcha. I saw on another thread that someone had a 5 day tranfer and she had a blast and a morula. So I wasn't sure if one was better or what it was for that matter.


----------



## s08

It has to do with the number of cells, I believe. A morula becomes a blast (I really hoping I'm not spewing mis-information all over the web). According to my clinic, they have the best success rates with transferring a blast on day 5.


----------



## haj624

s08 said:


> It has to do with the number of cells, I believe. A morula becomes a blast (I really hoping I'm not spewing mis-information all over the web). According to my clinic, they have the best success rates with transferring a blast on day 5.

gotcha gotcha gotacha. That makes sense.


----------



## haj624

So ladies its Monday....lets do a little catch up...who has anything going on this week...dr appt, sonos, er, et, testing, staring/stopping medicine??? Anyone?? 

Like I said before I have my baseline sono and bloodwork on Friday.


----------



## MrsC8776

Lulu 07 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I hope you're all doing well and thanks for the words of encouragement. Sorry I went MIA but I've been in a lot of pain. I have an appointment tomorrow to check on follies. I hope I can stop the stims soon. I could barely walk from my ovaries. DH and I were walking from the car to the house and I stopped halfway and told him that I can't continue walking. About the dairy and cold drinks, REs will not know enough about this and won't give it too much credit anyways. I worked with a lot of doctors and know how they think when it comes to natural medicine. My friend was TTC for 3 years and when she started the no dairy diet and no cold drinks she was pregnant 3 weeks later. Also, after I started this diet, my allergies are pretty much gone and I had some pretty bad allergies. I did a lot of research on this and support this diet 150%. You really will get used to it after a few weeks. I'll post some articles once this pain is gone.

I hope you start feeling better soon. Not much longer now! 



JDH1982 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Sadly I had a miscarriage at the weekend, so now I'm a mummy to 4 angels. I'm gutted :cry:
> 
> So I may be joining you ladies yet for another round of IVF.
> 
> I wish you all every success with your upcoming treatment. I may not be on for a while but I'll keep checking on you all :hugs:

:hugs: So sorry to hear thing JDH. Take all the time you need. 



DancingDiva said:


> Hey ladies hope u are all well. I am going for ER tomorrow morning I am scared and excited just can't believe it's finally here.

Good luck tomorrow!! I can't wait to hear the update! :happydance:



haj624 said:


> Hey ladies, well i finally made it to the week of my baseline. Hopefully everything will go well and I can start my stims on Friday. AF finally left yesterday. 5 days is the longest period I've had in a while since clomid made it so short. Within 2 days I was usually done while I was on clomid. I hope since I've been off BC over a week and my period will be gone 5 days already hopefully all of my blood levels will be good. The only thing I'm a tad nervous about is this little cysts that just wont go away. But the doctor said last time he didnt think it would intefere so if its still there I hope thats still the case. I'm starting to get really nervous and scared. I just want everything to work. I know being positive is so important but the thought of a BFN or miscarriage scares the crap out of me.:nope:
> 
> Question for anyone who has been through this point of IVF before. After you started your stims how often did you go in for sonos btwn stims and retrival. My doctor told me I would be on stims for about 10 days so I was curious how many times they check your follies.

Yay for appointment week! I hope everything goes well and you can get started this week. As for ICSI I believe you can ask them to only do so many. Like some ladies do 50/50. In my case we have to do 100% but you can always decide and I think it always depends on how many eggs you have. Also thanks for asking for updates... I tend to get a little lost with them all. 

And yes it is difficult keeping up with all you lovely ladies but it is also very exciting. It a fun full time job with this thread. :winkwink:

For the ladies who are MIA I hope you are all doing well. Just want you to know that I'm thinking of you all and hoping for the best. :flower:


----------



## haj624

MrsC8776 said:


> Lulu 07 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!
> 
> I hope you're all doing well and thanks for the words of encouragement. Sorry I went MIA but I've been in a lot of pain. I have an appointment tomorrow to check on follies. I hope I can stop the stims soon. I could barely walk from my ovaries. DH and I were walking from the car to the house and I stopped halfway and told him that I can't continue walking. About the dairy and cold drinks, REs will not know enough about this and won't give it too much credit anyways. I worked with a lot of doctors and know how they think when it comes to natural medicine. My friend was TTC for 3 years and when she started the no dairy diet and no cold drinks she was pregnant 3 weeks later. Also, after I started this diet, my allergies are pretty much gone and I had some pretty bad allergies. I did a lot of research on this and support this diet 150%. You really will get used to it after a few weeks. I'll post some articles once this pain is gone.
> 
> I hope you start feeling better soon. Not much longer now!
> 
> 
> 
> JDH1982 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Sadly I had a miscarriage at the weekend, so now I'm a mummy to 4 angels. I'm gutted :cry:
> 
> So I may be joining you ladies yet for another round of IVF.
> 
> I wish you all every success with your upcoming treatment. I may not be on for a while but I'll keep checking on you all :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: So sorry to hear thing JDH. Take all the time you need.
> 
> 
> 
> DancingDiva said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies hope u are all well. I am going for ER tomorrow morning I am scared and excited just can't believe it's finally here.Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck tomorrow!! I can't wait to hear the update! :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, well i finally made it to the week of my baseline. Hopefully everything will go well and I can start my stims on Friday. AF finally left yesterday. 5 days is the longest period I've had in a while since clomid made it so short. Within 2 days I was usually done while I was on clomid. I hope since I've been off BC over a week and my period will be gone 5 days already hopefully all of my blood levels will be good. The only thing I'm a tad nervous about is this little cysts that just wont go away. But the doctor said last time he didnt think it would intefere so if its still there I hope thats still the case. I'm starting to get really nervous and scared. I just want everything to work. I know being positive is so important but the thought of a BFN or miscarriage scares the crap out of me.:nope:
> 
> Question for anyone who has been through this point of IVF before. After you started your stims how often did you go in for sonos btwn stims and retrival. My doctor told me I would be on stims for about 10 days so I was curious how many times they check your follies.Click to expand...
> 
> Yay for appointment week! I hope everything goes well and you can get started this week. As for ICSI I believe you can ask them to only do so many. Like some ladies do 50/50. In my case we have to do 100% but you can always decide and I think it always depends on how many eggs you have. Also thanks for asking for updates... I tend to get a little lost with them all.
> 
> And yes it is difficult keeping up with all you lovely ladies but it is also very exciting. It a fun full time job with this thread. :winkwink:
> 
> For the ladies who are MIA I hope you are all doing well. Just want you to know that I'm thinking of you all and hoping for the best. :flower:Click to expand...

I feel like since dh's sperm arent penetrating the eggs it would be silly for me not to do all ICSI. Is there anything against doing them all ICSI? I guess I don't understand why you wouldn't.

Haha dont want you to think I'm stealing your job, I was just curious.


----------



## MrsC8776

haj624 said:


> I feel like since dh's sperm arent penetrating the eggs it would be silly for me not to do all ICSI. Is there anything against doing them all ICSI? I guess I don't understand why you wouldn't.
> 
> Haha dont want you to think I'm stealing your job, I was just curious.

No worries! I appreciate it :thumbup:

I think sometimes people are curious if their dh's sperm can make it into the egg which is why they only do some. I agree that if ICSI is going to be done why not just do all of them but then again sometimes people want that peace of mind. Say if one gets 20 eggs and they want to see what happens they would do some without ICSI just to see. 

Oh I feel like I went in circles there. I hope it makes sense. :dohh:


----------



## haj624

MrsC8776 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> I feel like since dh's sperm arent penetrating the eggs it would be silly for me not to do all ICSI. Is there anything against doing them all ICSI? I guess I don't understand why you wouldn't.
> 
> Haha dont want you to think I'm stealing your job, I was just curious.
> 
> No worries! I appreciate it :thumbup:
> 
> I think sometimes people are curious if their dh's sperm can make it into the egg which is why they only do some. I agree that if ICSI is going to be done why not just do all of them but then again sometimes people want that peace of mind. Say if one gets 20 eggs and they want to see what happens they would do some without ICSI just to see.
> 
> Oh I feel like I went in circles there. I hope it makes sense. :dohh:Click to expand...

Haha kinda. I mean for me I feel like bc of dh's morphology I would be "wasting" eggs if I didnt do ICSI. I'm a little confused by what you mean for peace of mind. Like they tried both ways in case ICSI wasn't the way to go? I mean I guess it depends on how many eggs they get that would make me decide that.


----------



## MrsC8776

Have you taken a look at this thread? https://www.babyandbump.com/assisted-conception/491023-list-your-ivf-successes-here.html

It's a good one and it give me hope. I thought of this thread and a couple girls during this whole talk of ICSI VS no ICSI. What I mean by peace of mind is some people are unexplained. Haj I can't remember if you are or not without going back to look real quick. I will can kindly ask one of the ladies to pop in and explain why they would do 50/50. If there was no issues with dh's sperm I would still do 100% ICSI just because theres a higher chance of the egg/sperm making it. Before I continue to ramble on about this whole thing I will go ask one of the ladies to stop in real quick.


----------



## haj624

MrsC8776 said:


> Have you taken a look at this thread? https://www.babyandbump.com/assisted-conception/491023-list-your-ivf-successes-here.html
> 
> It's a good one and it give me hope. I thought of this thread and a couple girls during this whole talk of ICSI VS no ICSI. What I mean by peace of mind is some people are unexplained. Haj I can't remember if you are or not without going back to look real quick. I will can kindly ask one of the ladies to pop in and explain why they would do 50/50. If there was no issues with dh's sperm I would still do 100% ICSI just because theres a higher chance of the egg/sperm making it. Before I continue to ramble on about this whole thing I will go ask one of the ladies to stop in real quick.

haha ok. Yeah we are not unexplained. DH has poor morphology (2%) and I have PCOS and found our I'm not ovulating on my own. Thanks that would be great.


----------



## daisy83

Hi everyone,

I've been lurking about reading posts but just keeping quiet for now! 

Welcome to Havelove2give, waitingmids, Mammywannabe, PollyJo, Casperelf79 & AnnetteCali!!! This thread is bursting at the seams, how exciting! :happydance:

Casper - FX for you! You're the first of us all to be in the 2ww!!! 

Smileykez - Huge congratulations to you, a real miracle story. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months. 

Jdh - So sorry to hear about your loss, stay strong and this whole thread is here for you. 

Lulu - Hope the pain is bearable, really feeling for you. Just think of how worth it the pain will be when you get the BFP x

AFM - Update on me: I start Buserelin on 8th May for approx 3 weeks then baseline scan. If down regulated I start stims so I've worked out approximate ET 12th June (which I'm a bit gutted about cos the Olympic torch is passing my house that day!!!). The clinic didn't give me an explanation as to why I'm on the long protocol with a high AMH but I'll just ask when I go for my scan. My buserelin (your equivalent of Lupron) is a nasal spray 4 x daily so not looking forward to that. 

What's everyone doing for their 2ww? I'm having 2 weeks off work cos have quite a stressy job. Just feel that I should be off.

Ali :flower:


----------



## Lulu 07

Hey Ladies!! 

Thanks for all the support. I hope all of you are doing well. Today's scan showed 20 follies between 9 and 14 and some smaller ones:wacko:. I guess that is a lot of follies so my risk of hyperstimulation is still up there. I think he will increase my gonal-f dose again since last time he decreased it. I'm waiting for them to call me back with my E2 level and new dose for gonal-f. He said that I would be triggering either on wednesday or thursday, which means that egg retrieval will be either on friday or saturday. Also, he said that he would be triggering me with lupron because that decreases the chance of hyperstimulation so fx for that. I can't believe I'm almost done with stims!!!! :happydance:


----------



## waitingmids

Hi sorry i've not joined in much yet , just not much to report yet.Thank you for all the welcomes.
I ordered and paid for my drugs today , so no turning back now .start on the Norethistrerone next monday 7th, for approx 10 days .then start stim gonal f . 
are there any other liks on here where we can compare protocols ?
Try to understand why some of us are on different drugs and maybe see which have given best results for others ?


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Hi Everyone,

Mrs C asked me to stop by and weigh in on the 100% ICSI v. not 100% topic.

My situation was that I had been diagnosed with PCOS but was not ovulating regularly. DHs sperm came back ok - morph was a little low but the RE wasn't concerned about it. The feeling was that once I would ovulate it would be fine. However we did 6 IUIs and no luck, even with 3-5 follies on most attempts. When we started down the IVF road I suggested ICSI to my RE because I was concerned at my age (38) there might be an issue of my eggs making it harder for sperm to penetrate. We discussed doing at least half, or more depending on how many eggs we got. I certainly didn't want to risk having few or zero fertilize due to a sperm penetration issue but was also curious if that was our problem. If we had ended up with 10 or fewer I likely would have said 100% IUI but that ended up not happening.

Fast forward to Jan and my IVF cycle. They were agressive with meds because I had only gotten 2 follies for an injectible IUI at 150. My dosages are in my signature if you are curious. At ER I ended up with 38 eggs! (Also my age which the people at the clinic were amused by :haha:) Since there were so many the embryologist and RE went ahead and did 50/50 as we had discussed. If I had done no ICSI based on number of eggs I likely would not be pregnant today.

Of the 38 eggs, 28 were mature. 2 were lost during the ICSI process. Of the 26 remaining, 13 were ICSI and 13 were not. Of the 13 ICSI we had 7 fertilize. Of the 13 non-ICSI only 2 fertilized. If we had not done ICSI only a handful would likely have fertilized. As it was we ended up with 9 fertilizing and 6 eventually making it to blast. At 5dt we transferred 1 blast and 2 morulas. No blasts were high enough quality to freeze.

So to sum up it turned out we had both an egg and a sperm issue and we never would have known that without doing 50/50. I could probably have ttc naturally or done IUIs forever and never gotten a sniff of a BFP. For this reason I am a big advocate of doing at least some ICSI, even if your RE doesn't think you need it. If we hadn't we would have found out the hard way by only having 2 or 3 fertilize at all and potentially none to transfer. There are too many stories on BnB where that happens already and it is largely solved with doing at least partial ICSI.

One thing to keep in mind when deciding how many to ICSI is cost since some clinics charge per 10 eggs that you ICSI. I suggested to one poster that she decide ahead of time a threshold for doing ICSI. For example: under 10 do 100%, 10-15 do 75%, 15+ do 50% (or whatever you feel comfortable with). You don't want to be faced with that decision for the first time the day of your ER.

It is really a personal decision what you decide to do regarding ICSI, but I am a big advocate of doing at least some regardless of whether your RE thinks it is needed. It can cost a little more but by the time you pay for an IVF cycle you don't want to end up with nothing to tranfer for the sake of the cost of ICSI.

We also discussed assisted hatching for the same reason but since we did a 5dt and they looked ready to hatch on their own we ended up not needing to. But that is something else to consider discussing with your RE ahead of time if you think it might be an issue for you.

My whole saga, including my 10 days in the hospital after developing OHSS during my IVF cycle, is in the 1st post of my pregnancy journal if you are curious. OHSS is also something I advise educating yourself on since it is NO fun at all, but that is another topic :flower:

Good luck to all of you as you go through your IVF cycles :dust:


----------



## haj624

Mrs. Bear said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Mrs C asked me to stop by and weigh in on the 100% ICSI v. not 100% topic.
> 
> My situation was that I had been diagnosed with PCOS but was not ovulating regularly. DHs sperm came back ok - morph was a little low but the RE wasn't concerned about it. The feeling was that once I would ovulate it would be fine. However we did 6 IUIs and no luck, even with 3-5 follies on most attempts. When we started down the IVF road I suggested ICSI to my RE because I was concerned at my age (38) there might be an issue of my eggs making it harder for sperm to penetrate. We discussed doing at least half, or more depending on how many eggs we got. I certainly didn't want to risk having few or zero fertilize due to a sperm penetration issue but was also curious if that was our problem. If we had ended up with 10 or fewer I likely would have said 100% IUI but that ended up not happening.
> 
> Fast forward to Jan and my IVF cycle. They were agressive with meds because I had only gotten 2 follies for an injectible IUI at 150. My dosages are in my signature if you are curious. At ER I ended up with 38 eggs! (Also my age which the people at the clinic were amused by :haha:) Since there were so many the embryologist and RE went ahead and did 50/50 as we had discussed. If I had done no ICSI based on number of eggs I likely would not be pregnant today.
> 
> Of the 38 eggs, 28 were mature. 2 were lost during the ICSI process. Of the 26 remaining, 13 were ICSI and 13 were not. Of the 13 ICSI we had 7 fertilize. Of the 13 non-ICSI only 2 fertilized. If we had not done ICSI only a handful would likely have fertilized. As it was we ended up with 9 fertilizing and 6 eventually making it to blast. At 5dt we transferred 1 blast and 2 morulas. No blasts were high enough quality to freeze.
> 
> So to sum up it turned out we had both an egg and a sperm issue and we never would have known that without doing 50/50. I could probably have ttc naturally or done IUIs forever and never gotten a sniff of a BFP. For this reason I am a big advocate of doing at least some ICSI, even if your RE doesn't think you need it. If we hadn't we would have found out the hard way by only having 2 or 3 fertilize at all and potentially none to transfer. There are too many stories on BnB where that happens already and it is largely solved with doing at least partial ICSI.
> 
> One thing to keep in mind when deciding how many to ICSI is cost since some clinics charge per 10 eggs that you ICSI. I suggested to one poster that she decide ahead of time a threshold for doing ICSI. For example: under 10 do 100%, 10-15 do 75%, 15+ do 50% (or whatever you feel comfortable with). You don't want to be faced with that decision for the first time the day of your ER.
> 
> It is really a personal decision what you decide to do regarding ICSI, but I am a big advocate of doing at least some regardless of whether your RE thinks it is needed. It can cost a little more but by the time you pay for an IVF cycle you don't want to end up with nothing to tranfer for the sake of the cost of ICSI.
> 
> We also discussed assisted hatching for the same reason but since we did a 5dt and they looked ready to hatch on their own we ended up not needing to. But that is something else to consider discussing with your RE ahead of time if you think it might be an issue for you.
> 
> My whole saga, including my 10 days in the hospital after developing OHSS during my IVF cycle, is in the 1st post of my pregnancy journal if you are curious. OHSS is also something I advise educating yourself on since it is NO fun at all, but that is another topic :flower:
> 
> Good luck to all of you as you go through your IVF cycles :dust:

Thank you so much for all that info. I was actually the one who brought up the question. My husband and I are doing IVF with ICSI in May. I have PCOS and my cd21 bloods showed I wasn't ovulating. But our bigger issue is mf. DH's morphology at last check was 2%. Thats why we're doing the ICSI. I was trying to figure out if letting any sperm try to meet the egg "naturally" should even be an option since 98% of his sperm are abnormal and cant penetrate the egg.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

What are his counts? 2% of a high count is still a lot of good sperm. I would base your decision on number of eggs if you think you might want to let some try naturally. If you would rather not, just go ahead and do 100% and don't worry about whether they could have done it on their own. The end goal is good embies however they get there. 

We didn't have an obvious MF issue so that didn't weigh into our decision so much as my concern about my old lady eggs. Based on each of our individual situations you just have to do what you feel comfortable with. Good luck!


----------



## haj624

Mrs. Bear said:


> What are his counts? 2% of a high count is still a lot of good sperm. I would base your decision on number of eggs if you think you might want to let some try naturally. If you would rather not, just go ahead and do 100% and don't worry about whether they could have done it on their own. The end goal is good embies however they get there.
> 
> We didn't have an obvious MF issue so that didn't weigh into our decision so much as my concern about my old lady eggs. Based on each of our individual situations you just have to do what you feel comfortable with. Good luck!

His counts have been high which is very good but I'm just nervous because I dont want to "waste" any eggs. Thank you for your advice!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Thanks Mrs. Bear! One more question for you and I know it was brought up earlier as well. What is the difference between blasts and morulas?


----------



## drsquid

so im hopping over here and recognize bunches of you, so yay =)

did 4 failed iuis (only to find out there was an apparent male factor).. was going to do a natural cycle this month but apparently if i do that it wont time out for ivf in june (im off the week of the 11th so it has to be that week) and my doc is going away for most of july. so.. here i am. still unsure how i feel about it. but.. onwards and upwards i suppose

because im using donor sperm icsi has been highly recommended.. my doc keeps saying he thinks the problem is my eggs not the crap sperm but.. so if i do all icsi im not sure if ill be able to know how my eggs actually were. there is a set price for ivf wo icsi, 50:50 and 100% icsi. i guess i might as well do 100%. in for a penny in for a pound right? they are supposed to call me tomorrow to let me know what the schedule will be for meds. at least i have a stock in the fridge which were supposed to be used for this injectible cycle.


----------



## MrsC8776

Welcome drsquid :hi: I'm still following the other threads you are in and I have been reading about your struggle with the place/sperm you are using. I'm so sorry that it has been such a difficult journey for you. :hugs: I really hope that IVF can help you become a mom. I'm glad to have you in here but also sad to see that you have to do IVF. 

Is there another clinic you could possibly check into before moving to IVF? I ask because you don't think it's your eggs but the sperm you have been using.


----------



## drsquid

well i got different sperm and i know it has a good count (bank defrosted a vial from the same day as the ones they sent me). i looked into changing clinics but.. other major issues were mentioned repeatedly that being never seeing the same doc, not getting phone calls back, things not getting done, feeling like you are getting herded through etc. other than the sperm issue (which im not discounting, and it shoulda been tested) and being told my eggs are old,. i feel like the doc is good. he is super into evidence based medicine which is a big thing for me. he is aggressive which is good (he didnt dink around with low doses and canceled cycles.. i looked up info about gonal and the recommended starting dose over 35 is 225 which is what he used and i had a fab response). the big argument against my clinic was that they didnt have a strong lab director which i didnt care about cause i was doing iui.. their embryologist quit so now i get the best of both worlds in that i can pick which of the two other centers have better success rates etc and go there for egg retrieval and transfer and icsi but still have the benefit of a doc that i can get in to see whenever i want, i can text him with questions etc. i felt like there was something wrong with the sperm and i should have been pushier about it too. maybe it would have worked if i switched donors after the first cycle but who knows.


----------



## MrsC8776

From what you just said it sounds like you have a good dr. so that is a positive. The other clinic you are talking about that isn't so good sounds like the one I switched from. It's not a good situation to be in when they take forever to call back, don't get things done, and always seeing someone different. I think staying where you are compared to the other place is a good move. If he thinks IVF will work for you then you should trust him. I know it's a big step but it will so be worth it in the end. :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

MrsC8776 said:


> Thanks Mrs. Bear! One more question for you and I know it was brought up earlier as well. What is the difference between blasts and morulas?

Morula is the stage between embryo and blast. So on day 5 a more slow to develop embryo could still be a morula rather than an official blast.

If you do end up transferring any morulas try not to feel like it is a negative. A good morula could be better to transfer than an iffy fragmented blast. The benefit of 5dt is they can tell better which are developing best, not to get to a specific stage. Lots of ladies have gotten bfps with morulas. At least one of my twins has to have been a morula at transfer and it is possible they both were from the morulas :thumbup:


----------



## alscreetch

Casper- That is soooo exciting... congrats on your BFP :happydance:
Smileykez- Miracles do happen... congrats on au'natural!!! :hugs:

Welcome Annette :hugs: So glad you joined us!
Welcome Drsguild :hugs: So glad you joined us!
Welcome Polly :hugs: So glad you joined us! It's ok to be scared, we all are!

Lulu- So sorry you were in pain girlie, but 20 follies is eggcellent!! :happydance:

JDH- Sooooo very sorry for your loss chica. You are in my prayers!! :hugs::hugs:

TTB- I am not sure why some are on the long or short protocols. I would assume that our RE's have done this so much that all the pretesting would say who would need which protocol. This is my best guess... LOL :winkwink:

Dancing- Good Luck at ER!!! I am eggcited for you!! :happydance:

Blue- I watched the show... That is too cool!! I was like I know her (well sort of) LOL I agree with S08 they really danced around the true pain of IF, but at least there was some recognition. :thumbup:

Haj- We both have our appointments this Friday, just two days left! Hopefully we will be stimming soon!!! :happydance:

Waiting- As for the meds. I am going to assume that the prior diagnosis, all the pretesting, costs, and specific RE has something to do with who is on what. Correct me if I am wrong ladies. But in my case I was going to go with Gonal because it was cheaper than the Follistim (My RE prefers Follistim) but I lucked up and was able to obtain the Follistim. 

Michelle- I will be praying for AF to come!! Looks like anyday now...

Mobaby- LOL on the twin dreams. I too have been having crazy dreams. I had the craziest dream ever. I actually was cracking up in my sleep and woke up laughing. My hubby was standing over me like wtf... My embryo's were in the dishes, but the dishes were club scenes. There were lots of embies (females) but two were DIVA embryo's. They were standing there talking to each other like look at these fools. You get the picture. When the sperm enter the "club" they were racing to get to the diva embies, some were ghetto sperm, some were carrolton, some were jocks etc. But they were pushing and shoving, cussing, and fighting. Long story short two spermies entered the diva's and they started doing the snake (dance) and talking mess to the others left outside. I woke up at the snake dancing part. I laughed all day about that dream! :wacko:

Mrs C- Again thanks for maintaining this growing board of wonderful ladies! We appreciate you!!! Also, don't worry about the timing with hubby... Everything will work out!! :hugs::hugs:

To any ladies that I left out... I will catch you on the next round!! Feeling easy breezy today! Hope you all enjoy this wonderful Tuesday!


----------



## haj624

alscreetch said:


> Casper- That is soooo exciting... congrats on your BFP :happydance:
> Smileykez- Miracles do happen... congrats on au'natural!!! :hugs:
> 
> Welcome Annette :hugs: So glad you joined us!
> Welcome Drsguild :hugs: So glad you joined us!
> Welcome Polly :hugs: So glad you joined us! It's ok to be scared, we all are!
> 
> Lulu- So sorry you were in pain girlie, but 20 follies is eggcellent!! :happydance:
> 
> JDH- Sooooo very sorry for your loss chica. You are in my prayers!! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> TTB- I am not sure why some are on the long or short protocols. I would assume that our RE's have done this so much that all the pretesting would say who would need which protocol. This is my best guess... LOL :winkwink:
> 
> Dancing- Good Luck at ER!!! I am eggcited for you!! :happydance:
> 
> Blue- I watched the show... That is too cool!! I was like I know her (well sort of) LOL I agree with S08 they really danced around the true pain of IF, but at least there was some recognition. :thumbup:
> 
> Haj- We both have our appointments this Friday, just two days left! Hopefully we will be stimming soon!!! :happydance:
> 
> Waiting- As for the meds. I am going to assume that the prior diagnosis, all the pretesting, costs, and specific RE has something to do with who is on what. Correct me if I am wrong ladies. But in my case I was going to go with Gonal because it was cheaper than the Follistim (My RE prefers Follistim) but I lucked up and was able to obtain the Follistim.
> 
> Michelle- I will be praying for AF to come!! Looks like anyday now...
> 
> Mobaby- LOL on the twin dreams. I too have been having crazy dreams. I had the craziest dream ever. I actually was cracking up in my sleep and woke up laughing. My hubby was standing over me like wtf... My embryo's were in the dishes, but the dishes were club scenes. There were lots of embies (females) but two were DIVA embryo's. They were standing there talking to each other like look at these fools. You get the picture. When the sperm enter the "club" they were racing to get to the diva embies, some were ghetto sperm, some were carrolton, some were jocks etc. But they were pushing and shoving, cussing, and fighting. Long story short two spermies entered the diva's and they started doing the snake (dance) and talking mess to the others left outside. I woke up at the snake dancing part. I laughed all day about that dream! :wacko:
> 
> Mrs C- Again thanks for maintaining this growing board of wonderful ladies! We appreciate you!!! Also, don't worry about the timing with hubby... Everything will work out!! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> To any ladies that I left out... I will catch you on the next round!! Feeling easy breezy today! Hope you all enjoy this wonderful Tuesday!

I wish it was 2 days but we still have 3 lol


----------



## haj624

Ok ladies, questiong. *WARNING* It might be dumb lol:haha:

I have my baseline on Friday. Are the looking to see how many follicles I have or am I not supposed to have them yet?


----------



## michelle01

haj624 said:


> Ok ladies, questiong. *WARNING* It might be dumb lol:haha:
> 
> I have my baseline on Friday. Are the looking to see how many follicles I have or am I not supposed to have them yet?

That is not a dumb question and seeing as I have been through one round of IVF, I cannot even remember :nope: Honestly I think it is to measure your lining and make sure all is good to start your stimming. I do think you have follicles that are smaller and maybe not many since the stimming will increase them, but gosh, you would think I would remember :dohh:

I also had the craziest dream last night that I was pregnant! Seriously through everything I have been through these past few months I have not had any dreams like this before; it is crazy. I was dreaming they were taking me back to give me a c-section and the baby was very pre-mature, they didn't know I was pregnant and neither did I :wacko:


----------



## haj624

michelle01 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies, questiong. *WARNING* It might be dumb lol:haha:
> 
> I have my baseline on Friday. Are the looking to see how many follicles I have or am I not supposed to have them yet?
> 
> That is not a dumb question and seeing as I have been through one round of IVF, I cannot even remember :nope: Honestly I think it is to measure your lining and make sure all is good to start your stimming. I do think you have follicles that are smaller and maybe not many since the stimming will increase them, but gosh, you would think I would remember :dohh:
> 
> I also had the craziest dream last night that I was pregnant! Seriously through everything I have been through these past few months I have not had any dreams like this before; it is crazy. I was dreaming they were taking me back to give me a c-section and the baby was very pre-mature, they didn't know I was pregnant and neither did I :wacko:Click to expand...

They did the measurements of my lining already at my last appt. i was curious if there were even supposed to be any bc i didnt start stims.

Well i hope youre dream means you will be pregnant very soon. minus the pre-mature part:thumbup:


----------



## daisy83

haj624 said:


> Ok ladies, questiong. *WARNING* It might be dumb lol:haha:
> 
> I have my baseline on Friday. Are the looking to see how many follicles I have or am I not supposed to have them yet?

My first baseline scan is to check that my ovaries are "quiet" (down regulated). If all is quiet then stims can start. I don't ovulate so I'm sure mine will have cobwebs growing off them already!!! :laugh2:

Welcome drsquid! And thanks Mrs Bear for sharing your story, I think all mine will be IVF but they said they can change to ICSI if they foresee any problems.

Ali :flower:


----------



## haj624

daisy83 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies, questiong. *WARNING* It might be dumb lol:haha:
> 
> I have my baseline on Friday. Are the looking to see how many follicles I have or am I not supposed to have them yet?
> 
> My first baseline scan is to check that my ovaries are "quiet" (down regulated). If all is quiet then stims can start. I don't ovulate so I'm sure mine will have cobwebs growing off them already!!! :laugh2:
> 
> Welcome drsquid! And thanks Mrs Bear for sharing your story, I think all mine will be IVF but they said they can change to ICSI if they foresee any problems.
> 
> Ali :flower:Click to expand...

ok sorry what exactly is down regulated? is that what the lupron does?
Cobwebs? lmfao:rofl:
I dont ovulate either but i produce follies...they just dont do anything.


----------



## michelle01

haj624 said:


> daisy83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies, questiong. *WARNING* It might be dumb lol:haha:
> 
> I have my baseline on Friday. Are the looking to see how many follicles I have or am I not supposed to have them yet?
> 
> My first baseline scan is to check that my ovaries are "quiet" (down regulated). If all is quiet then stims can start. I don't ovulate so I'm sure mine will have cobwebs growing off them already!!! :laugh2:
> 
> Welcome drsquid! And thanks Mrs Bear for sharing your story, I think all mine will be IVF but they said they can change to ICSI if they foresee any problems.
> 
> Ali :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> ok sorry what exactly is down regulated? is that what the lupron does?
> Cobwebs? lmfao:rofl:
> I dont ovulate either but i produce follies...they just dont do anything.Click to expand...


Yes, down regging means your "system" is shutting down and lupron is one medication that does that. I took lupron through during my first IVF. My RE told me that it basically will shut things down and make it quiet. I started with 10 units and when I started stimming, they reduced it to 5 units. I really never asked why I needed to continue with lupron; I just trusted them.

What stimming meds do they have you taking?


----------



## haj624

michelle01 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daisy83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies, questiong. *WARNING* It might be dumb lol:haha:
> 
> I have my baseline on Friday. Are the looking to see how many follicles I have or am I not supposed to have them yet?
> 
> My first baseline scan is to check that my ovaries are "quiet" (down regulated). If all is quiet then stims can start. I don't ovulate so I'm sure mine will have cobwebs growing off them already!!! :laugh2:
> 
> Welcome drsquid! And thanks Mrs Bear for sharing your story, I think all mine will be IVF but they said they can change to ICSI if they foresee any problems.
> 
> Ali :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> ok sorry what exactly is down regulated? is that what the lupron does?
> Cobwebs? lmfao:rofl:
> I dont ovulate either but i produce follies...they just dont do anything.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, down regging means your "system" is shutting down and lupron is one medication that does that. I took lupron through during my first IVF. My RE told me that it basically will shut things down and make it quiet. I started with 10 units and when I started stimming, they reduced it to 5 units. I really never asked why I needed to continue with lupron; I just trusted them.
> 
> What stimming meds do they have you taking?Click to expand...

Right now I'm on 20 units of Lupron and then when I start stims they knock it down to 10. Right now the have me just doing 150 of Gonal F. What were you on?


----------



## michelle01

haj624 said:


> michelle01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daisy83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies, questiong. *WARNING* It might be dumb lol:haha:
> 
> I have my baseline on Friday. Are the looking to see how many follicles I have or am I not supposed to have them yet?
> 
> My first baseline scan is to check that my ovaries are "quiet" (down regulated). If all is quiet then stims can start. I don't ovulate so I'm sure mine will have cobwebs growing off them already!!! :laugh2:
> 
> Welcome drsquid! And thanks Mrs Bear for sharing your story, I think all mine will be IVF but they said they can change to ICSI if they foresee any problems.
> 
> Ali :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> ok sorry what exactly is down regulated? is that what the lupron does?
> Cobwebs? lmfao:rofl:
> I dont ovulate either but i produce follies...they just dont do anything.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, down regging means your "system" is shutting down and lupron is one medication that does that. I took lupron through during my first IVF. My RE told me that it basically will shut things down and make it quiet. I started with 10 units and when I started stimming, they reduced it to 5 units. I really never asked why I needed to continue with lupron; I just trusted them.
> 
> What stimming meds do they have you taking?Click to expand...
> 
> Right now I'm on 20 units of Lupron and then when I start stims they knock it down to 10. Right now the have me just doing 150 of Gonal F. What were you on?Click to expand...

I was on menopur & follistim, but I was slow responding and ended up stimming for 11 days. Towards the end I was doing injections of follistim in the morning and another injection in the evening. I am hoping when I can start my second round, they either change my meds or start me at a higher dosage so I respond quicker. I ended up getting 9 eggs and doing a 5 day transfer, but the quality I was told was OK on the day of transfer. I also was did 2 Hcg booster injections after my transfer.


----------



## haj624

michelle01 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> michelle01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daisy83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies, questiong. *WARNING* It might be dumb lol:haha:
> 
> I have my baseline on Friday. Are the looking to see how many follicles I have or am I not supposed to have them yet?
> 
> My first baseline scan is to check that my ovaries are "quiet" (down regulated). If all is quiet then stims can start. I don't ovulate so I'm sure mine will have cobwebs growing off them already!!! :laugh2:
> 
> Welcome drsquid! And thanks Mrs Bear for sharing your story, I think all mine will be IVF but they said they can change to ICSI if they foresee any problems.
> 
> Ali :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> ok sorry what exactly is down regulated? is that what the lupron does?
> Cobwebs? lmfao:rofl:
> I dont ovulate either but i produce follies...they just dont do anything.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, down regging means your "system" is shutting down and lupron is one medication that does that. I took lupron through during my first IVF. My RE told me that it basically will shut things down and make it quiet. I started with 10 units and when I started stimming, they reduced it to 5 units. I really never asked why I needed to continue with lupron; I just trusted them.
> 
> What stimming meds do they have you taking?Click to expand...
> 
> Right now I'm on 20 units of Lupron and then when I start stims they knock it down to 10. Right now the have me just doing 150 of Gonal F. What were you on?Click to expand...
> 
> I was on menopur & follistim, but I was slow responding and ended up stimming for 11 days. Towards the end I was doing injections of follistim in the morning and another injection in the evening. I am hoping when I can start my second round, they either change my meds or start me at a higher dosage so I respond quicker. I ended up getting 9 eggs and doing a 5 day transfer, but the quality I was told was OK on the day of transfer. I also was did 2 Hcg booster injections after my transfer.Click to expand...

I have menopur just in case they decide to use it. Do you have any fertility issues?


----------



## s08

Have you ladies been told anything about sex while stimming? They said no rigorous exercise to prevent my ovaries from twisting (and b/c I will probably feel sore and bloated). But if it is still early in the stimming process and I feel normal (and I take it pretty easy, if you know what I mean :winkwink:), is it ok or a big no-no?


----------



## haj624

s08 said:


> Have you ladies been told anything about sex while stimming? They said no rigorous exercise to prevent my ovaries from twisting (and b/c I will probably feel sore and bloated). But if it is still early in the stimming process and I feel normal (and I take it pretty easy, if you know what I mean :winkwink:), is it ok or a big no-no?

I was told no sex. Even if I wasn't I'd rather suck it up for a few weeks just in case


----------



## MrsC8776

s08~ I haven't heard that one but it's good to know. I do know that sex is a big no at our clinic after the transfer. 

sekky~ Have you had your consult yet? My last update says you were having it in April and starting IVF this month. 

honeycheeks~ I hope your consult went well. 

everhopeful~ How did your appointment go yesterday?

MJ~ Two more weeks to go. I hope you get some good news soon. :hugs:

JennyLynn~ How is everything going for you? Did you start meds on the 27th as planned? 

DancingDiva~ I hope ER went nice and smooth for you today. I look forward to your update! :thumbup:

Oneof14~ Good luck at your appointment today. I hope all goes well and you get some good news. 

Casperelf~ It's almost test day!! Is 5/5 the day of your beta? If so will you be testing before that? 

asali, l8bloomer, JDH, and Lucie~ Just letting you know I'm thinking of you all and I hope you are doing well.

As for everyone else I hope the waiting, meds, and everything in-between are going ok. :flower: Sorry if I missed any updates. Trying to keep up with the front page is a little tough sometimes.


----------



## DancingDiva

Hey mrs, ER went well I got 10 eggs they said everything looks really good so far I'll find out tomorrow if they fertilised.


----------



## BlueStorm

s08 said:


> Have you ladies been told anything about sex while stimming? They said no rigorous exercise to prevent my ovaries from twisting (and b/c I will probably feel sore and bloated). But if it is still early in the stimming process and I feel normal (and I take it pretty easy, if you know what I mean :winkwink:), is it ok or a big no-no?

Honestly I wouldn't mind a break from it :blush:


----------



## Lucie73821

Just wanted to let you ladies know I'm still around. One week until our second opinion apt. We're nearing the end of the school year (17 school days left!!!!) so things have been SUPER crazy! Hopefully I'll have some info to post after next week's apt!


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi all, can I join you? It seems I know a lot of you from other threads. Starting our IVF journey after two failed clomid/IUI cycles. I am on BCP currently (one week down, two to go) and starting Lupron next week. Egg retrieval should be at the end of the month or beginning of June. Excited and scared, and dreading all the meds, and all the expense (and time), but what are you going to do?

Really hoping it works first try. 

Going for a second opinion tomorrow at a fertility clinic with a higher IVF success rate than my current clinic. Just in case we need a second round.

:dust: to all! I look forward to taking this journey with all of you.


----------



## daisy83

s08 said:


> Have you ladies been told anything about sex while stimming? They said no rigorous exercise to prevent my ovaries from twisting (and b/c I will probably feel sore and bloated). But if it is still early in the stimming process and I feel normal (and I take it pretty easy, if you know what I mean :winkwink:), is it ok or a big no-no?

I dunno about this one - my info leaflet says for the male partner to "empty" (doesn't say empty but couldn't think of a polite word) every 2-3 days prior to egg collection but doesn't say no sex. I agree with bluestorm - quite looking forward to a little break from it!!! 

Michelle - Lupron is continued whilst on stims to prevent premature ovulation. 

.... still want to know what everyone is doing work-wise in their 2ww?? Casper are you off work just now?


----------



## daisy83

DaisyQ said:


> Hi all, can I join you? It seems I know a lot of you from other threads. Starting our IVF journey after two failed clomid/IUI cycles. I am on BCP currently (one week down, two to go) and starting Lupron next week. Egg retrieval should be at the end of the month or beginning of June. Excited and scared, and dreading all the meds, and all the expense (and time), but what are you going to do?
> 
> Really hoping it works first try.
> 
> Going for a second opinion tomorrow at a fertility clinic with a higher IVF success rate than my current clinic. Just in case we need a second round.
> 
> :dust: to all! I look forward to taking this journey with all of you.

Hi DaisyQ!

Looks like we'll be cycling at the same time. I start Buserelin on 8th May (Tues). Egg collection should be the beginning of June sometime. 

Ali x


----------



## drsquid

got my "plan" from the doc today. go for progesterone level on the 11th then start lupron that day. hopefully get my period on the 21st and get a baseline us on the 22nd (this could be dicey cause i leave for philly on the 22nd at midnight, but i guess i can get us in philly too). then around june 1 i start gonal f. of course i dont end up using my cetrotide... sigh. 6 boxes of that go to waste. noticed they didnt say anything about bcp to get from may 22nd to june 1.. but emailed the doc and he wrote back in minutes saying people dont usually ovulate on lupron so i guess that is what is going to shift my cycle.


----------



## oneof14

Hey ladies, went for my IVF class and mapping sono today. It was a very long day. My protocol is starting Climara patch, Bravelle, Menopour, and Ganirelix Acetate (similar to lupron) all before ER and progesterone injectection as well as suppositories. My doctor also said I tested as a carrier for some blood clotting disorder, not MTHFR, and he wants to put me on another injection of Lovenox to help thin my blood after transfer. They are starting me off of 4 powders of Bravelle and 2 powders of Menopour. Anyone taking a similar dose? We also opted to do some IVF some ICSI. My mapping sono went great, no fibroids. 

We are not going to start until June, as my DH will not be here during a lot of may to inject and also give a fresh sample.

I left there will a boat load of information and a migraine. I will say the IVF nurses are much nicer then the IUI nurses. 

So not looking forward to all these hormones and I am just praying for a BFP at the end of all this.


----------



## DaisyQ

daisy83 said:


> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, can I join you? It seems I know a lot of you from other threads. Starting our IVF journey after two failed clomid/IUI cycles. I am on BCP currently (one week down, two to go) and starting Lupron next week. Egg retrieval should be at the end of the month or beginning of June. Excited and scared, and dreading all the meds, and all the expense (and time), but what are you going to do?
> 
> Really hoping it works first try.
> 
> Going for a second opinion tomorrow at a fertility clinic with a higher IVF success rate than my current clinic. Just in case we need a second round.
> 
> :dust: to all! I look forward to taking this journey with all of you.
> 
> Hi DaisyQ!
> 
> Looks like we'll be cycling at the same time. I start Buserelin on 8th May (Tues). Egg collection should be the beginning of June sometime.
> 
> Ali xClick to expand...

Wow! Another Daisy, and cycle buddies at that! Looking forward to getting through this with you. :flower:


----------



## DaisyQ

Oneof14, :hugs: 

At least maybe now we know what your issue, or one issue is - the clotting factor. I have a good feeling for you.


----------



## s08

Welcome DaisyQ! I'm gonna get confused with both Daisy(ies)!

oneof14, sorry your appt. was so long. But at least you are getting the ball rolling!

Diva, can't wait to hear your update tomorrow!

Lucie, glad you're still hanging around. 

Afm, I just received the result of my day 3 (of stims) bloods. In case anyone wants to compare, my e2 was 181, which the nurse said was good. I will stay on the same stims for now (225 follistim, 75 menopur, and 5 lupron), and have another blood draw and ultrasound in 2 days. 

About the sex question, I don't mind the reprieve so much either, but I was trying to be a dutiful wife if possible. :haha:


----------



## DaisyQ

drsquid said:


> got my "plan" from the doc today. go for progesterone level on the 11th then start lupron that day. hopefully get my period on the 21st and get a baseline us on the 22nd (this could be dicey cause i leave for philly on the 22nd at midnight, but i guess i can get us in philly too). then around june 1 i start gonal f. of course i dont end up using my cetrotide... sigh. 6 boxes of that go to waste. noticed they didnt say anything about bcp to get from may 22nd to june 1.. but emailed the doc and he wrote back in minutes saying people dont usually ovulate on lupron so i guess that is what is going to shift my cycle.


Not everyone does BCP before starting lupron. There are so many variations on protocols it seems... 

I think they use BCP for extra suppression, to minimize chances of a cyst, and to help time the whole process. :shrug: I kind of wish I was only doing 2 weeks of BCP, but they have me going for 3 weeks. 

As for your extra drugs, you should see if you can donate them to an IF clinic... many accept drug donations to help others finance their cycle. 

Speaking of which, I think we are going to be 3K out of pocket for our drugs. My husband is freaking out, even though our actual IVF will be covered (just one round). I really hope it works, because if we are out of pocket for round two, I don't know how he'll react to that price tag.


----------



## drsquid

well i thought i needed it to time it and he had said i was going to use bcp but then he just has me on lupron for ages... im aiming for egg retrieval the week of june 11 cause im off (and hopefully wont end up having to go to court too). lupron appears to come in a 14 day kit but id be on it for like 3 weeks before starting stimms. everything of mine is out of pocket. every penny. and yes that is my plan, i know there are people on line that want the meds but... i know that my doc works with low income fertility patients so i will happily hand the meds over to him to distribute as needed once im sure i dont need them.


----------



## DaisyQ

Sounds like a good plan Squid. :flower:


----------



## s08

DaisyQ said:


> Speaking of which, I think we are going to be 3K out of pocket for our drugs. My husband is freaking out, even though our actual IVF will be covered (just one round). I really hope it works, because if we are out of pocket for round two, I don't know how he'll react to that price tag.

We pay out of pocket for whole thing, and breaking the price tag to my hubby was definitely difficult. Telling him about the fender-bender I got into on the way to my clinic this morning (totally my fault) was also fun news to tell. Ugh.

Back to the sex question, in case anyone was wondering, my nurse just responded to my e-mail with following: "You do not need to abstain until we get closer to egg retrieval. At that time he should abstain for 2-5 days prior to sperm collection."


----------



## oneof14

Daisy, I hope so, but I asked the doctor if that could be the reason for me not getting pregnant and he said no, because it just becomes a factor if I am pregnant. He did say that we definitely are unexplained at this point.

I dont even know what the meds are going to cost for us I hope just co-pays, they already ordered it all for me, so I am biting my nails w/the price. 

SO8, my nurse really did tell you to abstain, not that we have really been just "in the mood" lately. How often do you go for blood during stims? My nurse told me everyday, seems like it was a lot to me. I am happy everything is going as it should for you.


----------



## oneof14

Drs - sounds like a great plan!! f'xd for you for this cycle. I agree w/Daisy that you should donate your unused meds to the clinic.


----------



## MoBaby

hi! welcomev all new girls! s08: thats a good e2.. my re likes it to be around 100ish....one of my issues was oversupression and my e2 after 3 days was 60 #1and 23 # 2 (but bounced up quickly) ....hope you get lots of great eggies! not long now!
oneof1: i did 150 gonal f/150 menopur but all my levels are ok...what protocol are you on? it will work! glad u got some answers today. its all overwhelming!


----------



## s08

oneof14 said:


> SO8, my nurse really did tell you to abstain, not that we have really been just "in the mood" lately. How often do you go for blood during stims? My nurse told me everyday, seems like it was a lot to me. I am happy everything is going as it should for you.

Sorry, but I didn't quite understand this. Did your nurse tell you to abstain? I just don't want to do the wrong thing, you know?

Assuming everything goes as planned, I go in for a blood test on days 3, 5, and 8 (with ultrasounds on days 5 and 8). After that, I think I will have bloods and u/s every day until ER. Does that sound similar to most people?


----------



## waitingmids

sounds like alot of use will be around the same time , i think i'll be ER aprox june1st , how have the rest of you planned ,have you all booked 2 weeks off work ? i have me own businesss so can just book 2-3 weeks off specially when the the dates keep moving ?.I ve just booked out some days, and half days to try to take it a bit easier.
I ve told my work colleagues , better than them guessing and thinking i'm sick .But we have step children that live with us full time , I don't want them knowing yet because they still have some contact with there mum , not someone i want discussing my business.
Are many of you struggling to keep things private ?
good luck to all that are stimming now


----------



## drsquid

2-3 weeks.. hah.. i asked for a week off cause im supposed to go to court that week.. im going to try to do both the same week. (i dont have to go to court everyday apparently). big plan is resting the day of the retrieval. other than that... ill only be resting if i dont have to go to court. im timing my cycle to aim for retrieval around june 11


----------



## DaisyQ

waitingmids said:


> sounds like alot of use will be around the same time , i think i'll be ER aprox june1st , how have the rest of you planned ,have you all booked 2 weeks off work ? i have me own businesss so can just book 2-3 weeks off specially when the the dates keep moving ?.I ve just booked out some days, and half days to try to take it a bit easier.
> I ve told my work colleagues , better than them guessing and thinking i'm sick .But we have step children that live with us full time , I don't want them knowing yet because they still have some contact with there mum , not someone i want discussing my business.
> Are many of you struggling to keep things private ?
> good luck to all that are stimming now

Waiting, we are in the same boat, in several ways. My ER will also be around June 1. And I also have 2 step kids that we are keeping this from, also because I dont want the ex to know our business. I don't want her negative juju vibes, if you know what I mean. 

As for time off, I think I will wait until it gets closer and I have a better idea of when ER might be. I will either request off that day, and the next, or call in sick. I considered telling my boss, but she is very catty and a gossip, and I decided its none of her business. As for the transfer, I also plan on taking 2-3 day off, but again I will wait until I know if it'll be a three day or five day or what.


----------



## waitingmids

DaisyQ said:


> waitingmids said:
> 
> 
> sounds like alot of use will be around the same time , i think i'll be ER aprox june1st , how have the rest of you planned ,have you all booked 2 weeks off work ? i have me own businesss so can just book 2-3 weeks off specially when the the dates keep moving ?.I ve just booked out some days, and half days to try to take it a bit easier.
> I ve told my work colleagues , better than them guessing and thinking i'm sick .But we have step children that live with us full time , I don't want them knowing yet because they still have some contact with there mum , not someone i want discussing my business.
> Are many of you struggling to keep things private ?
> good luck to all that are stimming now
> 
> Waiting, we are in the same boat, in several ways. My ER will also be around June 1. And I also have 2 step kids that we are keeping this from, also because I dont want the ex to know our business. I don't want her negative juju vibes, if you know what I mean.
> 
> As for time off, I think I will wait until it gets closer and I have a better idea of when ER might be. I will either request off that day, and the next, or call in sick. I considered telling my boss, but she is very catty and a gossip, and I decided its none of her business. As for the transfer, I also plan on taking 2-3 day off, but again I will wait until I know if it'll be a three day or five day or what.Click to expand...

yes def. agree about juju vibes
.I guess we'll know soon enough how our eggs develope and start to plan dates.
getting exciting , its a good feeeling to be doing something and trying


----------



## DaisyQ

Yes indeed! Feeling impatient though - it can't come soon enough.


----------



## daisy83

DaisyQ said:


> waitingmids said:
> 
> 
> sounds like alot of use will be around the same time , i think i'll be ER aprox june1st , how have the rest of you planned ,have you all booked 2 weeks off work ? i have me own businesss so can just book 2-3 weeks off specially when the the dates keep moving ?.I ve just booked out some days, and half days to try to take it a bit easier.
> I ve told my work colleagues , better than them guessing and thinking i'm sick .But we have step children that live with us full time , I don't want them knowing yet because they still have some contact with there mum , not someone i want discussing my business.
> Are many of you struggling to keep things private ?
> good luck to all that are stimming now
> 
> Waiting, we are in the same boat, in several ways. My ER will also be around June 1. And I also have 2 step kids that we are keeping this from, also because I dont want the ex to know our business. I don't want her negative juju vibes, if you know what I mean.
> 
> As for time off, I think I will wait until it gets closer and I have a better idea of when ER might be. I will either request off that day, and the next, or call in sick. I considered telling my boss, but she is very catty and a gossip, and I decided its none of her business. As for the transfer, I also plan on taking 2-3 day off, but again I will wait until I know if it'll be a three day or five day or what.Click to expand...

I'm taking 2 weeks off after the embryo transfer. I have quite a stressy on-your-feet-all-day job so took the decision to do what's right and go off sick for 2 weeks. I told my boss cos I'll need off for scans etc and she's totally fine with it. It's quite tricky keeping it quiet, we have though. In some ways I just want to broadcast it cos I'm so excited but then my inner pessimist tells me to shut up and don't tell!!! 

Waiting and DaisyQ - we'll be all strssed at the same time!

Ali x


----------



## noasaint

Hi ladies!!

Drsquid, nice to see you over here but sorry it has come to this point. With the new swimmers I'm hoping IVF is your ticket to a huge BFP.

I see some are taking off work two weeks. I was planning on only one week, hopefully I can time it OK and not tell them last minute. I have to get it approved through FMLA.

My RE practice takes meds to use for others too. I have great insurance and was happy to hand over my unused pens and such. Maybe after IVF I can donate some again. I feel bad for those paying out of pocket for everything.

Todya was day one of no coffee for me. I gave it up and am now drinking one cup of decaf green tea daily. I better get a BFP cause this is tough, I really love coffee. I started Royal jelly w/ bee pollen on Sunday and that's not a walk in the park either. But I'm willing to do this for two months to get pregnant and see what happens. I've also decided I want DH to have another SA done. It's been 6 months since the last one and I'm just terrified something is wrong. I would hate to go through all of this and end up having MFI issues.

Currently I'm waiting to take provera starting this weekend then I can start bcp in 2 weeks. My RE has me on them 3 weeks but said we might go to 4 so my cycle doesn't land on the time they do maintenance on the equipment.


----------



## DaisyQ

The main thing that makes me nervous after transfer is that I have a long commute. A 15 minute walk to the train, a 40minute train ride and then another 15 minutes on a very, very bumpy subway, 5 minutes on a bus that's also bumpy, and then another 10 minute walk. I'm worried all the walking and the bumpy commute may not be good for implantation.


----------



## oneof14

s08 said:


> oneof14 said:
> 
> 
> SO8, my nurse really did tell you to abstain, not that we have really been just "in the mood" lately. How often do you go for blood during stims? My nurse told me everyday, seems like it was a lot to me. I am happy everything is going as it should for you.
> 
> Sorry, but I didn't quite understand this. Did your nurse tell you to abstain? I just don't want to do the wrong thing, you know?
> 
> Assuming everything goes as planned, I go in for a blood test on days 3, 5, and 8 (with ultrasounds on days 5 and 8). After that, I think I will have bloods and u/s every day until ER. Does that sound similar to most people?Click to expand...

Sorry, she really didnt say not to abstain (too much info absorbed today, I'm not writing clearly).


----------



## oneof14

Daisy, I asked that question in my IVF class, about walking, riding a bus and subway, cause I will have to walk to my clinic, walk to the bus and take the subway. She said there is no need to worry about those things and it will most likely not affect implantation. I felt like a crazy woman asking the question, I am glad you have the same concerns.


----------



## MrsC8776

Lucie73821 said:


> Just wanted to let you ladies know I'm still around. One week until our second opinion apt. We're nearing the end of the school year (17 school days left!!!!) so things have been SUPER crazy! Hopefully I'll have some info to post after next week's apt!

Thanks for letting us know you are still hanging around. How are you doing?



DaisyQ said:


> Hi all, can I join you? It seems I know a lot of you from other threads. Starting our IVF journey after two failed clomid/IUI cycles. I am on BCP currently (one week down, two to go) and starting Lupron next week. Egg retrieval should be at the end of the month or beginning of June. Excited and scared, and dreading all the meds, and all the expense (and time), but what are you going to do?
> 
> Really hoping it works first try.
> 
> Going for a second opinion tomorrow at a fertility clinic with a higher IVF success rate than my current clinic. Just in case we need a second round.
> 
> :dust: to all! I look forward to taking this journey with all of you.

Welcome :hi: I hope you have a good appointment tomorrow. All the expense really is overwhelming isn't it? You are right though, what can we do? 



drsquid said:


> got my "plan" from the doc today. go for progesterone level on the 11th then start lupron that day. hopefully get my period on the 21st and get a baseline us on the 22nd (this could be dicey cause i leave for philly on the 22nd at midnight, but i guess i can get us in philly too). then around june 1 i start gonal f. of course i dont end up using my cetrotide... sigh. 6 boxes of that go to waste. noticed they didnt say anything about bcp to get from may 22nd to june 1.. but emailed the doc and he wrote back in minutes saying people dont usually ovulate on lupron so i guess that is what is going to shift my cycle.

Sounds like everything is moving right along for you. Having a plan is a good step. I can't wait to get our plan set. 



oneof14 said:


> Hey ladies, went for my IVF class and mapping sono today. It was a very long day. My protocol is starting Climara patch, Bravelle, Menopour, and Ganirelix Acetate (similar to lupron) all before ER and progesterone injectection as well as suppositories. My doctor also said I tested as a carrier for some blood clotting disorder, not MTHFR, and he wants to put me on another injection of Lovenox to help thin my blood after transfer. They are starting me off of 4 powders of Bravelle and 2 powders of Menopour. Anyone taking a similar dose? We also opted to do some IVF some ICSI. My mapping sono went great, no fibroids.
> 
> We are not going to start until June, as my DH will not be here during a lot of may to inject and also give a fresh sample.
> 
> I left there will a boat load of information and a migraine. I will say the IVF nurses are much nicer then the IUI nurses.
> 
> So not looking forward to all these hormones and I am just praying for a BFP at the end of all this.

I'm glad everything went well for you today. All the info takes some getting used to. Sorry to hear about the blood clotting disorder. Did they say which one it is? 



s08 said:


> Afm, I just received the result of my day 3 (of stims) bloods. In case anyone wants to compare, my e2 was 181, which the nurse said was good. I will stay on the same stims for now (225 follistim, 75 menopur, and 5 lupron), and have another blood draw and ultrasound in 2 days.
> 
> About the sex question, I don't mind the reprieve so much either, but I was trying to be a dutiful wife if possible. :haha:

Sounds like everything is going great with the meds. I don't know much about levels yet but I'm sure the time will come. 



noasaint said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> Drsquid, nice to see you over here but sorry it has come to this point. With the new swimmers I'm hoping IVF is your ticket to a huge BFP.
> 
> I see some are taking off work two weeks. I was planning on only one week, hopefully I can time it OK and not tell them last minute. I have to get it approved through FMLA.
> 
> My RE practice takes meds to use for others too. I have great insurance and was happy to hand over my unused pens and such. Maybe after IVF I can donate some again. I feel bad for those paying out of pocket for everything.
> 
> Todya was day one of no coffee for me. I gave it up and am now drinking one cup of decaf green tea daily. I better get a BFP cause this is tough, I really love coffee. I started Royal jelly w/ bee pollen on Sunday and that's not a walk in the park either. But I'm willing to do this for two months to get pregnant and see what happens. I've also decided I want DH to have another SA done. It's been 6 months since the last one and I'm just terrified something is wrong. I would hate to go through all of this and end up having MFI issues.
> 
> Currently I'm waiting to take provera starting this weekend then I can start bcp in 2 weeks. My RE has me on them 3 weeks but said we might go to 4 so my cycle doesn't land on the time they do maintenance on the equipment.

Good job with cutting out the coffee today. Thats something I need to work on. One cup a day isn't bad but anymore than that I want to cut out. I think it's great that you ladies donate your meds if you are not using them. I wonder if every clinic takes donated meds.

Nothing much going on with me. We have our CD 10 appointment on Friday. This will include trial transfer, SIS, and mapping. I suspect having a full bladder during those will not be fun at all. :nope:

EDIT: As for the TWW I'm off since I technically don't work. It's a different kind of situation but it works for us with dh's schedule.


----------



## MrsC8776

DancingDiva said:


> Hey mrs, ER went well I got 10 eggs they said everything looks really good so far I'll find out tomorrow if they fertilised.

Yay for getting 10 eggs!! :happydance: Thats so exciting! Are you doing ICSI or no? How many days between ER and ET?


----------



## DancingDiva

Hey ladies, just got call about eggs not as good as I would have hoped for only 2 of them have fertilised so I'm getting both put back in on Friday.


----------



## daisy83

noasaint said:


> "Todya was day one of no coffee for me. I gave it up and am now drinking one cup of decaf green tea daily. I better get a BFP cause this is tough, I really love coffee. I started Royal jelly w/ bee pollen on Sunday and that's not a walk in the park either. But I'm willing to do this for two months to get pregnant and see what happens."
> 
> Well done on the no coffee thing noasaint! I'm the same - LOVE my coffee but switched to decaff in January, now I think I'm used to it. Also stopped eating red meat and have not drank alcohol since 7th Jan (for my birthday). This IVF better work!!!! Now I just need to sort out my diet, not the best with fruit and veg, must make more of an effort! The things we do...
> 
> Ali x


----------



## smiledreamer

ladies im booked for ec 30th july, start pill mid june !! xx


----------



## haj624

DancingDiva-Did you do ICSI? And 2 eggs are still great!!!!


----------



## oneof14

Mrsc, they did say, but of course I dont remember, he didnt seem too concern, which is probably why I dont remember. I will call and ask again today. I am waiting for a call back from the doctors office regarding all the meds they have ordered to see if the insurance is giving them a hard time or how much I will have to pay.


----------



## jchic

Dancing - thats still great! 2 eggies back means 2 chances for babies to implant. All the luck in the world darlin :)

Haj - you are getting close, you excited?

AFM - have an appt tomorrow to discuss my IVF protocol (what I will be on) and am scheduled for my laprascopy to remove the endo on 5/21....then straight into an IVF cycle with an ET probably last week of June. So hoping to find out I am prego by July 4th. Gotta be optimistic, right? ;)


----------



## oneof14

Dancing, 2 fertilitzed is great!! F'xd for twins!!!


----------



## oneof14

JChic - good luck tomorrow, I had a meeting about my protocol yesterday. Yes, got to be postive!!!


----------



## haj624

jchic said:


> Dancing - thats still great! 2 eggies back means 2 chances for babies to implant. All the luck in the world darlin :)
> 
> Haj - you are getting close, you excited?
> 
> AFM - have an appt tomorrow to discuss my IVF protocol (what I will be on) and am scheduled for my laprascopy to remove the endo on 5/21....then straight into an IVF cycle with an ET probably last week of June. So hoping to find out I am prego by July 4th. Gotta be optimistic, right? ;)

I'm getting nervous actually. Right now I'm nervous for my sono on Friday. I'm hoping that dumb little cyst is gone so I'm able to start my stims. I'll be so sad if I have to push it back.


----------



## jchic

thanks One! Are you on long or short protocol?

Haj - fingers crossed for you! They wont do the stims with the cyst or no?


----------



## haj624

jchic said:


> thanks One! Are you on long or short protocol?
> 
> Haj - fingers crossed for you! They wont do the stims with the cyst or no?

Yeah if you have a cyst they won't do them. They dont want to stimulate the cyst.


----------



## oneof14

jchic said:


> thanks One! Are you on long or short protocol?
> 
> Haj - fingers crossed for you! They wont do the stims with the cyst or no?

I believe its the long protocol, starting with the birth control patch.


----------



## oneof14

Haj, good luck on Friday!!


----------



## haj624

oneof14 said:


> Haj, good luck on Friday!!

Thanks love!!!


----------



## BlueStorm

OMG there is so much going on here! There seems to be a bunch of us starting around the same time.

DaisyQ - Glad to see you over here :flower:.

Dancing - Fingers crossed for you - 2 is great you will be fine!

Haj - Praying for no cysts

jchic and Mrs C - Good luck on Friday!

AFM - I am going in an hour for my mock transfer. Still praying for my insurance ID number and that it all works out! 
Anyone get cramps when they started bcp's? I have had lots of cramps since I started mine on sunday. I don't think that is normal but maybe it's just gas :blush:


----------



## haj624

BlueStorm said:


> OMG there is so much going on here! There seems to be a bunch of us starting around the same time.
> 
> DaisyQ - Glad to see you over here :flower:.
> 
> Dancing - Fingers crossed for you - 2 is great you will be fine!
> 
> Mrs C - Good luck at your appointment on the 10th
> 
> Haj - Good luck on Friday!
> 
> AFM - I am going in an hour for my mock transfer. Still praying for my insurance ID number and that it all works out!
> Anyone get cramps when they started bcp's? I have had lots of cramps since I started mine on sunday. I don't think that is normal but maybe it's just gas :blush:

The worst part about the mock transfer is a full bladder!!!


----------



## haj624

So the doctor just called and asked if I can come in tomorrow instead for my baseline. omg sooooo nervous!!!!!


----------



## DancingDiva

Hey ladies just feeling disappointed and upset was hoping for more however as u all said 2 eggs are better than none and I have two chances for implantation. 
I didnt have icsi just natural cycle


----------



## haj624

DancingDiva said:


> Hey ladies just feeling disappointed and upset was hoping for more however as u all said 2 eggs are better than none and I have two chances for implantation.
> I didnt have icsi just natural cycle

As far as im concerned youre PUPO with twins as of Friday!!!!:baby::baby::baby:

Did they say what the quality of the eggs were or they dont know that yet?


----------



## MoBaby

Dancing: 2 is great! You will be pupo soon! what day will you transfer?
Haj: getting close! Yea for baseline!
Afm: bcp soon! Af due in 9 days although I hoping she stays away! I've been feeling awful past few days with headaches, stomach upset and today scratchy throat, foggy head an headache. This is tmi but im either 5 or 7 dpo and this am I had some blood tinged cm.. Probably means nothing but my fx for a natural bfp.


----------



## haj624

MoBaby said:


> Dancing: 2 is great! You will be pupo soon! what day will you transfer?
> Haj: getting close! Yea for baseline!
> Afm: bcp soon! Af due in 9 days although I hoping she stays away! I've been feeling awful past few days with headaches, stomach upset and today scratchy throat, foggy head an headache. This is tmi but im either 5 or 7 dpo and this am I had some blood tinged cm.. Probably means nothing but my fx for a natural bfp.

Im just so nervous about this dumb cyst. My fingers are crossed for a natural BFP for you. That would be wonderful!!


----------



## s08

haj624 said:


> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> Dancing: 2 is great! You will be pupo soon! what day will you transfer?
> Haj: getting close! Yea for baseline!
> Afm: bcp soon! Af due in 9 days although I hoping she stays away! I've been feeling awful past few days with headaches, stomach upset and today scratchy throat, foggy head an headache. This is tmi but im either 5 or 7 dpo and this am I had some blood tinged cm.. Probably means nothing but my fx for a natural bfp.
> 
> Im just so nervous about this dumb cyst. My fingers are crossed for a natural BFP for you. That would be wonderful!!Click to expand...

Haj, I was totally worried about my cyst too, but it turned out to be nothing. My e2 levels were low, so my cycle started as planned. But I totally understand about not wanting to have your cycle delayed. Fingers crossed for you!

Jchic, I have a question about your lap before IVF. I asked my RE about having a lap because my mom had endo. Because I'm not symptomatic of it, she didn't think it was worth having the surgery. She thought this was especially true for me because, even if I did have endo, IVF would make it a non-issue. I'm interested in hearing other doctors' positions on laps and endo before IVF and thought you might have some thoughts.


----------



## oneof14

haj624 said:


> BlueStorm said:
> 
> 
> OMG there is so much going on here! There seems to be a bunch of us starting around the same time.
> 
> DaisyQ - Glad to see you over here :flower:.
> 
> Dancing - Fingers crossed for you - 2 is great you will be fine!
> 
> Mrs C - Good luck at your appointment on the 10th
> 
> Haj - Good luck on Friday!
> 
> AFM - I am going in an hour for my mock transfer. Still praying for my insurance ID number and that it all works out!
> Anyone get cramps when they started bcp's? I have had lots of cramps since I started mine on sunday. I don't think that is normal but maybe it's just gas :blush:
> 
> The worst part about the mock transfer is a full bladder!!!Click to expand...

Funny, I had my mock transfer yesterday and my doctor told me to release my bladder before. Could that be because he put saline into my uterus?


----------



## haj624

s08 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> Dancing: 2 is great! You will be pupo soon! what day will you transfer?
> Haj: getting close! Yea for baseline!
> Afm: bcp soon! Af due in 9 days although I hoping she stays away! I've been feeling awful past few days with headaches, stomach upset and today scratchy throat, foggy head an headache. This is tmi but im either 5 or 7 dpo and this am I had some blood tinged cm.. Probably means nothing but my fx for a natural bfp.
> 
> Im just so nervous about this dumb cyst. My fingers are crossed for a natural BFP for you. That would be wonderful!!Click to expand...
> 
> Haj, I was totally worried about my cyst too, but it turned out to be nothing. My e2 levels were low, so my cycle started as planned. But I totally understand about not wanting to have your cycle delayed. Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Jchic, I have a question about your lap before IVF. I asked my RE about having a lap because my mom had endo. Because I'm not symptomatic of it, she didn't think it was worth having the surgery. She thought this was especially true for me because, even if I did have endo, IVF would make it a non-issue. I'm interested in hearing other doctors' positions on laps and endo before IVF and thought you might have some thoughts.Click to expand...

I'm sorry, refresh my memory real quick. When you went for your basline you had a cyst? Any idea how big it was? mine originally was 4 cm but last time they checked it was between 1-2. (14mm). That was April 18th. So I'm hoping since then it has disappeared...especially because I got my period. So your doctor didnt care you had a cyst because your e2 levels were low?


----------



## haj624

oneof14 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueStorm said:
> 
> 
> OMG there is so much going on here! There seems to be a bunch of us starting around the same time.
> 
> DaisyQ - Glad to see you over here :flower:.
> 
> Dancing - Fingers crossed for you - 2 is great you will be fine!
> 
> Mrs C - Good luck at your appointment on the 10th
> 
> Haj - Good luck on Friday!
> 
> AFM - I am going in an hour for my mock transfer. Still praying for my insurance ID number and that it all works out!
> Anyone get cramps when they started bcp's? I have had lots of cramps since I started mine on sunday. I don't think that is normal but maybe it's just gas :blush:
> 
> The worst part about the mock transfer is a full bladder!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Funny, I had my mock transfer yesterday and my doctor told me to release my bladder before. Could that be because he put saline into my uterus?Click to expand...

Hmm i dont know maybe. Mine needed to be full and they said the day of the transfer it had to be. They said it has something to do with the way your bladder leans on your uterus.


----------



## s08

haj624 said:


> s08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> Dancing: 2 is great! You will be pupo soon! what day will you transfer?
> Haj: getting close! Yea for baseline!
> Afm: bcp soon! Af due in 9 days although I hoping she stays away! I've been feeling awful past few days with headaches, stomach upset and today scratchy throat, foggy head an headache. This is tmi but im either 5 or 7 dpo and this am I had some blood tinged cm.. Probably means nothing but my fx for a natural bfp.
> 
> Im just so nervous about this dumb cyst. My fingers are crossed for a natural BFP for you. That would be wonderful!!Click to expand...
> 
> Haj, I was totally worried about my cyst too, but it turned out to be nothing. My e2 levels were low, so my cycle started as planned. But I totally understand about not wanting to have your cycle delayed. Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Jchic, I have a question about your lap before IVF. I asked my RE about having a lap because my mom had endo. Because I'm not symptomatic of it, she didn't think it was worth having the surgery. She thought this was especially true for me because, even if I did have endo, IVF would make it a non-issue. I'm interested in hearing other doctors' positions on laps and endo before IVF and thought you might have some thoughts.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry, refresh my memory real quick. When you went for your basline you had a cyst? Any idea how big it was? mine originally was 4 cm but last time they checked it was between 1-2. (14mm). That was April 18th. So I'm hoping since then it has disappeared...especially because I got my period. So your doctor didnt care you had a cyst because your e2 levels were low?Click to expand...

When I had my suppression check and u/s last friday to confirm I was OK to start stims, I had a cyst on my right ovary (17mm by 21 mm, I believe). They were not even able to tell how many follies I had on that side because it was blocking them. So, they took bloods and said if my e2 level was below 50, I could cycle as planned. If below 50, I guess the cyst will likely go away on its own and is not one that the injectables will stimulate. My e2 level was 34, so they had me start stims as planned on Sunday. 

My e2 level yesterday (day 3) was 181, which the dr. said was fine so I'm sticking to the same meds. 

You mention you got your period since then. I also started my period on Saturday (day after u/s), and I'm not sure the effect, if any, it has on the cyst. 

Long story short, I just wanted to let you know that even if you have a cyst, there might still be hope!


----------



## haj624

s08 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> Dancing: 2 is great! You will be pupo soon! what day will you transfer?
> Haj: getting close! Yea for baseline!
> Afm: bcp soon! Af due in 9 days although I hoping she stays away! I've been feeling awful past few days with headaches, stomach upset and today scratchy throat, foggy head an headache. This is tmi but im either 5 or 7 dpo and this am I had some blood tinged cm.. Probably means nothing but my fx for a natural bfp.
> 
> Im just so nervous about this dumb cyst. My fingers are crossed for a natural BFP for you. That would be wonderful!!Click to expand...
> 
> Haj, I was totally worried about my cyst too, but it turned out to be nothing. My e2 levels were low, so my cycle started as planned. But I totally understand about not wanting to have your cycle delayed. Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Jchic, I have a question about your lap before IVF. I asked my RE about having a lap because my mom had endo. Because I'm not symptomatic of it, she didn't think it was worth having the surgery. She thought this was especially true for me because, even if I did have endo, IVF would make it a non-issue. I'm interested in hearing other doctors' positions on laps and endo before IVF and thought you might have some thoughts.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry, refresh my memory real quick. When you went for your basline you had a cyst? Any idea how big it was? mine originally was 4 cm but last time they checked it was between 1-2. (14mm). That was April 18th. So I'm hoping since then it has disappeared...especially because I got my period. So your doctor didnt care you had a cyst because your e2 levels were low?Click to expand...
> 
> When I had my suppression check and u/s last friday to confirm I was OK to start stims, I had a cyst on my right ovary (17mm by 21 mm, I believe). They were not even able to tell how many follies I had on that side because it was blocking them. So, they took bloods and said if my e2 level was below 50, I could cycle as planned. If below 50, I guess the cyst will likely go away on its own and is not one that the injectables will stimulate. My e2 level was 34, so they had me start stims as planned on Sunday.
> 
> My e2 level yesterday (day 3) was 181, which the dr. said was fine so I'm sticking to the same meds.
> 
> You mention you got your period since then. I also started my period on Saturday (day after u/s), and I'm not sure the effect, if any, it has on the cyst.
> 
> Long story short, I just wanted to let you know that even if you have a cyst, there might still be hope!Click to expand...

well the nurse said your period should help it go away so maybe thats what your doctor was thinking as well. thanks so much!!!


----------



## BlueStorm

oneof14 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueStorm said:
> 
> 
> OMG there is so much going on here! There seems to be a bunch of us starting around the same time.
> 
> DaisyQ - Glad to see you over here :flower:.
> 
> Dancing - Fingers crossed for you - 2 is great you will be fine!
> 
> Mrs C - Good luck at your appointment on the 10th
> 
> Haj - Good luck on Friday!
> 
> AFM - I am going in an hour for my mock transfer. Still praying for my insurance ID number and that it all works out!
> Anyone get cramps when they started bcp's? I have had lots of cramps since I started mine on sunday. I don't think that is normal but maybe it's just gas :blush:
> 
> The worst part about the mock transfer is a full bladder!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Funny, I had my mock transfer yesterday and my doctor told me to release my bladder before. Could that be because he put saline into my uterus?Click to expand...

I am confused b\c I just got back from mine and I didn't have a full bladder. All they did was put an IUI catheter up there and took some sort of measurement and that was it. Maybe it wasn't really a mock transfer but that is what the girl called it on the phone when we scheduled it.


----------



## BlueStorm

s08 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> Dancing: 2 is great! You will be pupo soon! what day will you transfer?
> Haj: getting close! Yea for baseline!
> Afm: bcp soon! Af due in 9 days although I hoping she stays away! I've been feeling awful past few days with headaches, stomach upset and today scratchy throat, foggy head an headache. This is tmi but im either 5 or 7 dpo and this am I had some blood tinged cm.. Probably means nothing but my fx for a natural bfp.
> 
> Im just so nervous about this dumb cyst. My fingers are crossed for a natural BFP for you. That would be wonderful!!Click to expand...
> 
> Haj, I was totally worried about my cyst too, but it turned out to be nothing. My e2 levels were low, so my cycle started as planned. But I totally understand about not wanting to have your cycle delayed. Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Jchic, I have a question about your lap before IVF. I asked my RE about having a lap because my mom had endo. Because I'm not symptomatic of it, she didn't think it was worth having the surgery. She thought this was especially true for me because, even if I did have endo, IVF would make it a non-issue. I'm interested in hearing other doctors' positions on laps and endo before IVF and thought you might have some thoughts.Click to expand...

My re said it would not be necessary as well since IVF bypasses that. Jchic and I go to the same clinc but have different re's. I think the reason Jchic is having it done is b\c she has servere symptoms. Correct me if I"m wrong..


----------



## MoBaby

I didn't have to have a full bladder. Re did baseline ultrasound with antral follicle count then the saline ultrasound with trial transfer. He measured twice then also confirmed measurements during the transfer.


----------



## haj624

Hmmm i dont know. I guess thats just the way my RE does it. I've heard other woman having to do that so I'm not worried. Plus he has great success rates so i guess there is a method to his madness lol


----------



## MrsC8776

smiledreamer said:


> ladies im booked for ec 30th july, start pill mid june !! xx

Thats great! I'm very excited for you that everything is moving forward. :thumbup:



oneof14 said:


> Mrsc, they did say, but of course I dont remember, he didnt seem too concern, which is probably why I dont remember. I will call and ask again today. I am waiting for a call back from the doctors office regarding all the meds they have ordered to see if the insurance is giving them a hard time or how much I will have to pay.

No worries, I'm sure if he wasn't to concerned than it's not a big deal. I can only think of one other blood clotting disorder but it's a long word and honestly I'm to lazy to go look up how to spell it right now. :haha:



jchic said:


> AFM - have an appt tomorrow to discuss my IVF protocol (what I will be on) and am scheduled for my laprascopy to remove the endo on 5/21....then straight into an IVF cycle with an ET probably last week of June. So hoping to find out I am prego by July 4th. Gotta be optimistic, right? ;)

I hope everything goes well tomorrow. Having a plan makes everything seem more real and so exciting! Bring on July 4th! 



BlueStorm said:


> OMG there is so much going on here! There seems to be a bunch of us starting around the same time.
> 
> DaisyQ - Glad to see you over here :flower:.
> 
> Dancing - Fingers crossed for you - 2 is great you will be fine!
> 
> Haj - Praying for no cysts
> 
> jchic and Mrs C - Good luck on Friday!
> 
> AFM - I am going in an hour for my mock transfer. Still praying for my insurance ID number and that it all works out!
> Anyone get cramps when they started bcp's? I have had lots of cramps since I started mine on sunday. I don't think that is normal but maybe it's just gas :blush:

Sorry the insurance is being a pain. My insurance makes everything so difficult. Right now we are in a battle over acupuncture. :growlmad: I believe you updated that you were already back from your appointment. Did they give you your ID number or is the clinic just working with you until you get it? 



haj624 said:


> So the doctor just called and asked if I can come in tomorrow instead for my baseline. omg sooooo nervous!!!!!

Haj thats so exciting! Fx everything comes back great. :thumbup:



DancingDiva said:


> Hey ladies just feeling disappointed and upset was hoping for more however as u all said 2 eggs are better than none and I have two chances for implantation.
> I didnt have icsi just natural cycle

:hugs: Try not to be disappointed. I know it would be hard but the two you have will grow nice and strong. On Friday you will be PUPO with twins and they will give you a BFP! Will they give you daily updates until Friday?



MoBaby said:


> Dancing: 2 is great! You will be pupo soon! what day will you transfer?
> Haj: getting close! Yea for baseline!
> Afm: bcp soon! Af due in 9 days although I hoping she stays away! I've been feeling awful past few days with headaches, stomach upset and today scratchy throat, foggy head an headache. This is tmi but im either 5 or 7 dpo and this am I had some blood tinged cm.. Probably means nothing but my fx for a natural bfp.

MoBaby fx for a natural BFP before your IVF. Will you be waiting for AF or are you planning on testing before she is due?

No real update for me although I feel like something is going on in my ovaries. I don't know if it's all in my head because I know I have those two cysts but I feel like I could O any day now and it's only CD8. :shrug: Possibly TMI but I always have quite a bit of clotting with AF and this time there was none. Is this due to the acupuncture or something else? I have no idea but I can't help but wonder whats going on.

Oh and regarding the full bladder talk during the mock transfer... I'm told to have a full bladder as well. I'm curious as to why some want a full bladder and others don't.


----------



## MoBaby

I'll prob test this weekend although I'm not expecting anything. 

Idk why your cycle would be different? Maybe acupuncture? Do u think you feel like o because of the cyst?


----------



## MrsC8776

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! Just read your blog and really enjoyed the new post. :flower:

I'm thinking thats why I feel the way I do but then again I don't know. It's weird. I will find out whats going on Friday. I don't know if this makes any sense but I guess in a way I just feel "full" in that area. :shrug:


----------



## michelle01

haj624 said:


> michelle01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> michelle01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daisy83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies, questiong. *WARNING* It might be dumb lol:haha:
> 
> I have my baseline on Friday. Are the looking to see how many follicles I have or am I not supposed to have them yet?
> 
> My first baseline scan is to check that my ovaries are "quiet" (down regulated). If all is quiet then stims can start. I don't ovulate so I'm sure mine will have cobwebs growing off them already!!! :laugh2:
> 
> Welcome drsquid! And thanks Mrs Bear for sharing your story, I think all mine will be IVF but they said they can change to ICSI if they foresee any problems.
> 
> Ali :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> ok sorry what exactly is down regulated? is that what the lupron does?
> Cobwebs? lmfao:rofl:
> I dont ovulate either but i produce follies...they just dont do anything.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, down regging means your "system" is shutting down and lupron is one medication that does that. I took lupron through during my first IVF. My RE told me that it basically will shut things down and make it quiet. I started with 10 units and when I started stimming, they reduced it to 5 units. I really never asked why I needed to continue with lupron; I just trusted them.
> 
> What stimming meds do they have you taking?Click to expand...
> 
> Right now I'm on 20 units of Lupron and then when I start stims they knock it down to 10. Right now the have me just doing 150 of Gonal F. What were you on?Click to expand...
> 
> I was on menopur & follistim, but I was slow responding and ended up stimming for 11 days. Towards the end I was doing injections of follistim in the morning and another injection in the evening. I am hoping when I can start my second round, they either change my meds or start me at a higher dosage so I respond quicker. I ended up getting 9 eggs and doing a 5 day transfer, but the quality I was told was OK on the day of transfer. I also was did 2 Hcg booster injections after my transfer.Click to expand...
> 
> I have menopur just in case they decide to use it. Do you have any fertility issues?Click to expand...

Sorry for the late response; I have is one blocked tube and that is because I had a tubal reversal October 2010. I also am prone for cysts. I was supposed to start my first IVF the end of 2011, but they found a cyst back in September 2011 and they just pushed everything back. We decided to go the IVF route due to my age, I turned 38 in January and the doctor figured that was my best chance since I already had a heathly son who will be 3 this july. Now I am having issues getting pregnant again and they have no idea why the IVF cycle failed in March.


----------



## michelle01

DancingDiva said:


> Hey ladies, just got call about eggs not as good as I would have hoped for only 2 of them have fertilised so I'm getting both put back in on Friday.

Fingers crossed for you; you will be PUPO before you know it! It only takes one :winkwink: Good luck Friday!


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi all! :hi:

Mini update on me - I'm switching RE's! Arhghghghga! I decided to meet Jchic's RE, partially because I don't love my current RE, and secondly because Jchic (and Blue's) clinic have higher success rates than mine. So I met with Jchic's doc, and thought she was great. I am so nervous to change REs, and I haven't yet called my old one to tell them - it feels like I'm breaking up with a boyfriend!

I'm also nervous because they only do 6 day transfers, which on one hand is great - but on the other hand I'm so nervous I won't have any embies to transfer on day 6!

Also had blood work today, and we did an US to look at antral follicle count - I had 15. It's day 11 of my cycle though and I've been on 8 days of BCP so not sure how predictive that is or not of how I'll respond. 

No idea what my new protocol might be - we are waiting for my AMH to come back. They never even tested my AMH at the other place. It will either be lupron protocol or antagonist. Sounds like I won't be on BCP for 3 weeks after all, probably more like 2 weeks. Yay!


----------



## oneof14

Yay, Daisy, so happy you decided to switch, I know your were mulling about that. Im very surprised they didnt take your AMH, although seems good if your follicle count was 15. I'm also on the antagonist protocol, I asked my nurse today when she called. I seruously didnt know the difference. good luck with everything and let us know how the "break-up" was.


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks oneof14! Will do.

How many of you guys are doing ICSI, and are you doing it because your DH has abnormal SA, or are you doing it just in case?

My DH has a normal SA, and they are not recommending it for us, but I am SO scared to not do it...


----------



## haj624

DaisyQ said:


> Thanks oneof14! Will do.
> 
> How many of you guys are doing ICSI, and are you doing it because your DH has abnormal SA, or are you doing it just in case?
> 
> My DH has a normal SA, and they are not recommending it for us, but I am SO scared to not do it...

I'm doing ICSI but we are doing it due to DH's poor morphology


----------



## DaisyQ

Ugh. Well the break up is done - sort of. I told them not to expect me tomorrow for testing or the IVF class, but that I would let them know definitively later this week what I"m doing. That's just like a guy telling you "he's not that into you" without actually breaking up! :rofl: Of COURSE I had to do the break up with my absolute favorite receptionist! Oh well....


----------



## oneof14

My DH's SA came back normal as well and they were going to just do IVF, when I sat down w/my doctor yesterday I mentioned my concern about my egg shell possibly being too hard for the sperm to penetrate it, so he said he would do some ICSI, because we are unknown infertility. Although he did mention they can only do ICSI on the mature embies. I was ok with some IVF and some ICSI because I told him because I only want to do IVF once!!!


----------



## oneof14

Daisy, you have to do with what's best for you, good job!


----------



## DaisyQ

I'm going to have the SAME conversation. I think the assumption is that my eggs are probably OK and penetrable (is that a word) since I'm still technically <35, but I don't want to take that chance.


----------



## Lulu 07

Hey Ladies!!

Welcome to the newbies!!

Sorry I went MIA again. I don't know if I can catch up with all the missed posts. I have been going to the RE's office daily for the past 3 days. I've been a little upset that follies are growing a little slow. I think it's because he lowered my dose midway during stims but now he has my dose up at where it was again. I am definitely hyperstimulating:nope:, I have about 25+ follies. I have about 14 that are measuring at about 14mm or higher and these are the ones that are more likely to contain mature eggs. He was going to trigger me today but decided to do tomorrow instead, so I am still stimming and today is day 11 of stims so by tomorrow I'll have stimmed for 12 days. I am really nervous about how many mature eggs I will get. I feel like so many egg will be going to waste since they're not big enough yet. I hope they all have a really big growth spurt by tomorrow.


----------



## MrsC8776

We are doing ICSI 100% because my DH had a VR and it healed up. So along with ICSI we will do TESE since that is the only way to get his sperm.


----------



## haj624

Lulu 07 said:


> Hey Ladies!!
> 
> Welcome to the newbies!!
> 
> Sorry I went MIA again. I don't know if I can catch up with all the missed posts. I have been going to the RE's office daily for the past 3 days. I've been a little upset that follies are growing a little slow. I think it's because he lowered my dose midway during stims but now he has my dose up at where it was again. I am definitely hyperstimulating:nope:, I have about 25+ follies. I have about 14 that are measuring at about 14mm or higher and these are the ones that are more likely to contain mature eggs. He was going to trigger me today but decided to do tomorrow instead, so I am still stimming and today is day 11 of stims so by tomorrow I'll have stimmed for 12 days. I am really nervous about how many mature eggs I will get. I feel like so many egg will be going to waste since they're not big enough yet. I hope they all have a really big growth spurt by tomorrow.

Fingers crossed those little eggs will grow grow grow!!!


----------



## s08

DaisyQ said:


> Thanks oneof14! Will do.
> 
> How many of you guys are doing ICSI, and are you doing it because your DH has abnormal SA, or are you doing it just in case?
> 
> My DH has a normal SA, and they are not recommending it for us, but I am SO scared to not do it...

We are not doing ICSI. RE is not recommending it for us since DH's sperm is great and I am relatively young (just turned 29). We are also likely only transfering 1. I hope I don't regret these decisions!


----------



## haj624

s08 said:


> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> Thanks oneof14! Will do.
> 
> How many of you guys are doing ICSI, and are you doing it because your DH has abnormal SA, or are you doing it just in case?
> 
> My DH has a normal SA, and they are not recommending it for us, but I am SO scared to not do it...
> 
> We are not doing ICSI. RE is not recommending it for us since DH's sperm is great and I am relatively young (just turned 29). We are also likely only transfering 1. I hope I don't regret these decisions!Click to expand...

Does your clinic only transfer 1 or is that your decision?


----------



## DaisyQ

s08 said:


> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> Thanks oneof14! Will do.
> 
> How many of you guys are doing ICSI, and are you doing it because your DH has abnormal SA, or are you doing it just in case?
> 
> My DH has a normal SA, and they are not recommending it for us, but I am SO scared to not do it...
> 
> We are not doing ICSI. RE is not recommending it for us since DH's sperm is great and I am relatively young (just turned 29). We are also likely only transfering 1. I hope I don't regret these decisions!Click to expand...


I *hate* these decisions.

Also considering single ET as our new clinic has an extremely high twins rate (65%). But don't know if we are willing to risk it. Will probably transfer two and take our chances.


----------



## Lulu 07

DaisyQ said:


> Thanks oneof14! Will do.
> 
> How many of you guys are doing ICSI, and are you doing it because your DH has abnormal SA, or are you doing it just in case?
> 
> My DH has a normal SA, and they are not recommending it for us, but I am SO scared to not do it...

I will be doing just IVF, no ICSI. I am really nervous as well but we really cannot afford another $1500 right now. I'm only 26 and DH is 30 with a high sperm count and 13% morphology which is considered normal. The only problem is a slightly low motility but since the egg and sperm are right next to each other, they don't have to travel far or die off before reaching the egg. Good luck with your decision!!


----------



## oneof14

DaisyQ said:


> I'm going to have the SAME conversation. I think the assumption is that my eggs are probably OK and penetrable (is that a word) since I'm still technically <35, but I don't want to take that chance.

I feel like something must be wrong if we are unexplained and I dont want to risk none of my embies being fertilized. So if they can do both, why not! The nurse in my IVF class was saying that they dont want to mess with the embies if there is nothing wrong with the sperm. But I agree to not change anything.


----------



## oneof14

Lulu 07 said:


> Hey Ladies!!
> 
> Welcome to the newbies!!
> 
> Sorry I went MIA again. I don't know if I can catch up with all the missed posts. I have been going to the RE's office daily for the past 3 days. I've been a little upset that follies are growing a little slow. I think it's because he lowered my dose midway during stims but now he has my dose up at where it was again. I am definitely hyperstimulating:nope:, I have about 25+ follies. I have about 14 that are measuring at about 14mm or higher and these are the ones that are more likely to contain mature eggs. He was going to trigger me today but decided to do tomorrow instead, so I am still stimming and today is day 11 of stims so by tomorrow I'll have stimmed for 12 days. I am really nervous about how many mature eggs I will get. I feel like so many egg will be going to waste since they're not big enough yet. I hope they all have a really big growth spurt by tomorrow.

Good luck!! grow, grow, grow!!!!


----------



## Lulu 07

oneof14 said:


> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to have the SAME conversation. I think the assumption is that my eggs are probably OK and penetrable (is that a word) since I'm still technically <35, but I don't want to take that chance.
> 
> I feel like something must be wrong if we are unexplained and I dont want to risk non of my embies being fertilized. So if they can do both, why not! The nurse in my IVF class was saying that they dont want to mess with the embies if there is nothing wrong with the sperm. But I agree to not change anything.Click to expand...

We are also unexplained so I always think that what if the problem was fertilization. I wish I had the choice to do 1/2 ICSI and 1/2 natural then I would definitely do it. I would still have pay the full amount to do that.


----------



## Lulu 07

oneof14 said:


> Lulu 07 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies!!
> 
> Welcome to the newbies!!
> 
> Sorry I went MIA again. I don't know if I can catch up with all the missed posts. I have been going to the RE's office daily for the past 3 days. I've been a little upset that follies are growing a little slow. I think it's because he lowered my dose midway during stims but now he has my dose up at where it was again. I am definitely hyperstimulating:nope:, I have about 25+ follies. I have about 14 that are measuring at about 14mm or higher and these are the ones that are more likely to contain mature eggs. He was going to trigger me today but decided to do tomorrow instead, so I am still stimming and today is day 11 of stims so by tomorrow I'll have stimmed for 12 days. I am really nervous about how many mature eggs I will get. I feel like so many egg will be going to waste since they're not big enough yet. I hope they all have a really big growth spurt by tomorrow.
> 
> Good luck!! grow, grow, grow!!!!Click to expand...


Thank you!! I hope they do grow. I guess we were posting at the same time. Lol


----------



## Lulu 07

haj624 said:


> Lulu 07 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies!!
> 
> Welcome to the newbies!!
> 
> Sorry I went MIA again. I don't know if I can catch up with all the missed posts. I have been going to the RE's office daily for the past 3 days. I've been a little upset that follies are growing a little slow. I think it's because he lowered my dose midway during stims but now he has my dose up at where it was again. I am definitely hyperstimulating:nope:, I have about 25+ follies. I have about 14 that are measuring at about 14mm or higher and these are the ones that are more likely to contain mature eggs. He was going to trigger me today but decided to do tomorrow instead, so I am still stimming and today is day 11 of stims so by tomorrow I'll have stimmed for 12 days. I am really nervous about how many mature eggs I will get. I feel like so many egg will be going to waste since they're not big enough yet. I hope they all have a really big growth spurt by tomorrow.
> 
> Fingers crossed those little eggs will grow grow grow!!!Click to expand...


Thank you. I really hope so!! I guess we'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## BlueStorm

We are doing ICSI due to DH having below 1% morph, so we have no choice really. 

DaisyQ - I thought it was 30% for twins. is it really 65%!!! Holy :mamafy:

Lulu - I hope you gets lots of mature eggies and don't hyperstim


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks guys... I'm going to ask for at least some ICSI, especially if the number of eggs retrieved is on the lower side... I hate to spend money for nothing if we don't need it, but I'd rather throw an extra 1500 at this cycle than have to do it all again.


----------



## DaisyQ

On their website blue, it says 30%, but Morris told me 65%. ??

Maybe the 30% number is low because they are including SET in that...?


----------



## s08

haj624 said:


> s08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> Thanks oneof14! Will do.
> 
> How many of you guys are doing ICSI, and are you doing it because your DH has abnormal SA, or are you doing it just in case?
> 
> My DH has a normal SA, and they are not recommending it for us, but I am SO scared to not do it...
> 
> We are not doing ICSI. RE is not recommending it for us since DH's sperm is great and I am relatively young (just turned 29). We are also likely only transfering 1. I hope I don't regret these decisions!Click to expand...
> 
> Does your clinic only transfer 1 or is that your decision?Click to expand...

It would be our decision. We will likely go with the embryologist's recommendation on the morning of the transfer (although I realize they are usually conservative because they don't like lot of multiples coming out of their clinic). We're both OK with twins, so we'll see. It might depend on whether we will have any embryos to freeze too.


----------



## BlueStorm

DaisyQ said:


> On their website blue, it says 30%, but Morris told me 65%. ??
> 
> Maybe the 30% number is low because they are including SET in that...?

Not sure they had a chart out at morristown on saturday while i was there but I didnt' get to look at it good.


----------



## DancingDiva

Hey MrsC I have to phone again tomorrow for an update


----------



## drsquid

My clinic has dif prices for ivf, 50:50 and all icsi. Because of donor sperm and my age they are recommending icsi. It is tempting to me to do some without just to see (cause the doc keeps saying the problem is my old eggs). 

That seems weird that a clinic would only do day 6. While I realize there is some difference in rates of success depending on date of transfer and it is better to select for stronger embies it seems crazy to run the risk of ending up with nothing. (https://m.humrep.oxfordjournals.org/content/15/9/1947.full) what is their reasoning? Will they change their mind depending on egg number? 

Afm- ordered the rest of the meds. Another 1300 on top of the 1600 I already spent , the 600 or so I owe for the canceled cycle, the 8000 or so ive spent on failed iui cycles,close to 11,000 for icsi. People keep askin when Im going to give up. Seems crazy to believe I've spent so much since January and have zilch to show for it. At what point does it become insane to keep throwing money down? I feel like if I walk away now then all that money was wasted. That if I end up with a baby at the end then it was worth it but at what price point do you decide it isn't worth it?


----------



## noasaint

Hi ladies!

Good luck *DaisyQ* with the new RE. I switched REs myself and am much happier with the new one. The original one made me feel like I was a complete moron and wasn't willing to work with me at all in rgards to schedule conflicts for appointments. 

*Squid*, if I could donate some meds to you I would!!! I have two refills on my Gonal F pens I haven't filled yet. I hate to see them not used when I know other people don't have insurance that covers anything :(

AFM, can I rant here a little? My paperwork clearly states that after the consent signing I am to call the ART nurse. I did that on Thursday. We made our consult appointment with her and she gave me a verbal calendar of how it will probably go. We also were discussing medications and there was a problem. What my RE told me at consent signing is completely different than what is on the ART nurse's paperwork for meds. She was going to check with the RE and call me back. I didn't get a call back so I called again today. She bites my head off saying "Why are you even calling, you haven't gotten your period yet." Talk about making me feel reassured. Not. I don't consider myself a high maintenance patient. I rarely call the office and given that this is my first IVF cycle I do have questions. I also requested they do another SA on my husband in a month. She tried talking me out of it. WTF??? He lied at his last SA, he had been abstinent like two weeks, not the 4 days they wanted. I've always felt the results weren't true and want another one. I don't want surprises on ER day. I can tell I won't like this nurse. End rant, thanks!


----------



## MrsC8776

noasaint~ :hugs: Feel free to rant here. We all need a place where we can do it. Sounds like a wonderful lady (not)! Sorry you had a bad conversation with her today. Theres no need to treat patients, or anyone, like that. We all have questions and that is part of their job. :nope: I hope if you have to deal with her again she is nicer to you. I would still push for another SA. I wouldn't tell them he lied but I would just say that you think things might have changed. Hopefully the med situation works out and everyone is on the same page tomorrow.


----------



## Jenn76

Here is my big learning of the day:

Don't take any days away from reading this thread or you will fall behind! My how we have grown! Welcome to all the new ladies!! 

I have nothing new to report for myself, just really excited to follow you guys through your journey's. Hopefully many of you will be preggo by the time I have my cycle start.



JDH1982 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Sadly I had a miscarriage at the weekend, so now I'm a mummy to 4 angels. I'm gutted :cry:
> 
> So I may be joining you ladies yet for another round of IVF.
> 
> I wish you all every success with your upcoming treatment. I may not be on for a while but I'll keep checking on you all :hugs:

So sorry to hear about your loss JDH. I can't even begin to understand how you must be feeling. Having a MC is my biggest fear. I hope you are doing well. Take the time you need and just know we are all here for you.



Lulu 07 said:


> Hey Ladies!!
> 
> Thanks for all the support. I hope all of you are doing well. Today's scan showed 20 follies between 9 and 14 and some smaller ones:wacko:. I guess that is a lot of follies so my risk of hyperstimulation is still up there. I think he will increase my gonal-f dose again since last time he decreased it. I'm waiting for them to call me back with my E2 level and new dose for gonal-f. He said that I would be triggering either on wednesday or thursday, which means that egg retrieval will be either on friday or saturday. Also, he said that he would be triggering me with lupron because that decreases the chance of hyperstimulation so fx for that. I can't believe I'm almost done with stims!!!! :happydance:

Good luck with your ER LuLu!! I hear gatorade is good for hyperstimulation. I knew someone that was at risk as well and the RE suggested drinking it and she ended up fine.... actually pregnant now! 



drsquid said:


> so im hopping over here and recognize bunches of you, so yay =)
> 
> did 4 failed iuis (only to find out there was an apparent male factor).. was going to do a natural cycle this month but apparently if i do that it wont time out for ivf in june (im off the week of the 11th so it has to be that week) and my doc is going away for most of july. so.. here i am. still unsure how i feel about it. but.. onwards and upwards i suppose
> 
> because im using donor sperm icsi has been highly recommended.. my doc keeps saying he thinks the problem is my eggs not the crap sperm but.. so if i do all icsi im not sure if ill be able to know how my eggs actually were. there is a set price for ivf wo icsi, 50:50 and 100% icsi. i guess i might as well do 100%. in for a penny in for a pound right? they are supposed to call me tomorrow to let me know what the schedule will be for meds. at least i have a stock in the fridge which were supposed to be used for this injectible cycle.

Welcome Drsquid! My clinic says icsi is necessary with donor sperm since it has been frozen. Our issue is male factor as well and I questioned whether donor sperm with higher numbers would be better then my DH's but they said even with DH's low numbers that his would be better with IFV since it would be fresh not frozen. Since there is so much more control with IVF verses IUI she feels we have a good chance. Is that not an option for you? In anycase I agree that icsi is worth the money if it improves the probability of a BFP!



s08 said:


> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> Speaking of which, I think we are going to be 3K out of pocket for our drugs. My husband is freaking out, even though our actual IVF will be covered (just one round). I really hope it works, because if we are out of pocket for round two, I don't know how he'll react to that price tag.
> 
> We pay out of pocket for whole thing, and breaking the price tag to my hubby was definitely difficult. Telling him about the fender-bender I got into on the way to my clinic this morning (totally my fault) was also fun news to tell. Ugh.
> 
> Back to the sex question, in case anyone was wondering, my nurse just responded to my e-mail with following: "You do not need to abstain until we get closer to egg retrieval. At that time he should abstain for 2-5 days prior to sperm collection."Click to expand...

OMG sorry to hear about your accident I hope it is covered by insurance, but I know no matter what it sucks. 



DancingDiva said:


> Hey ladies, just got call about eggs not as good as I would have hoped for only 2 of them have fertilised so I'm getting both put back in on Friday.

Congrats DancingDiva! All you need is one so two is great! Good luck with your transfer on Friday! 



DaisyQ said:


> Hi all! :hi:
> 
> Mini update on me - I'm switching RE's! Arhghghghga! I decided to meet Jchic's RE, partially because I don't love my current RE, and secondly because Jchic (and Blue's) clinic have higher success rates than mine. So I met with Jchic's doc, and thought she was great. I am so nervous to change REs, and I haven't yet called my old one to tell them - it feels like I'm breaking up with a boyfriend!
> 
> I'm also nervous because they only do 6 day transfers, which on one hand is great - but on the other hand I'm so nervous I won't have any embies to transfer on day 6!
> 
> Also had blood work today, and we did an US to look at antral follicle count - I had 15. It's day 11 of my cycle though and I've been on 8 days of BCP so not sure how predictive that is or not of how I'll respond.
> 
> No idea what my new protocol might be - we are waiting for my AMH to come back. They never even tested my AMH at the other place. It will either be lupron protocol or antagonist. Sounds like I won't be on BCP for 3 weeks after all, probably more like 2 weeks. Yay!

Hi Daisy, good luck with your new clinic I think you are making the right choice. My clinic believes in 5 day transfers and they have good success rates. I have not heard of 6 day ones but I assume it would be similar. I think if the embryos are meant to be they will make it the 5-6 days. If it doesn't give the BFP then the results probably would have been the same at 3 day transfer. That's what my clinic has convinced me of. 



Lulu 07 said:


> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> Thanks oneof14! Will do.
> 
> How many of you guys are doing ICSI, and are you doing it because your DH has abnormal SA, or are you doing it just in case?
> 
> My DH has a normal SA, and they are not recommending it for us, but I am SO scared to not do it...
> 
> I will be doing just IVF, no ICSI. I am really nervous as well but we really cannot afford another $1500 right now. I'm only 26 and DH is 30 with a high sperm count and 13% morphology which is considered normal. The only problem is a slightly low motility but since the egg and sperm are right next to each other, they don't have to travel far or die off before reaching the egg. Good luck with your decision!!Click to expand...

We are doing the same thing although I am much older. Our RE did a pretest on my DH's sperm and determined that it tested well so she said icsi isn't needed. Being this is our first IVF we are going to go with what she says. FX!


----------



## DaisyQ

Noasaint, rant away. Sucks when your medical team makes you afraid to ask questions. :grr:

Squid, apparently this particular clinic has an excellent lab and embryologists, and they feel that if an embie doesn't make it in their lab, it wouldn't gave made it in utero. We asked her all about this, as my other re does both 3 and 5 day transfers. She seems to think that other practices with labs that are not quite so top notch, some of those embies may do better in utero. But given their lab, their research, and their success rates, this is their protocol. They say it's rare no embies make it to blast, and allowing them to get to blast gives a better chance they are normal and will implant. :shrug:

We may sign up for a study that would enable us to get free genetic testing on the embies. Not sure yet.


----------



## DancingDiva

Hey ladies just got an update both embryos looking fine one is at 2 cells and other is at 6 cells, ET tomorrow so fingers crossed.


----------



## oneof14

Fingers Crossed Dancing!!!


----------



## haj624

Good morning ladies!!! Sooo I just got back from my baseline. NO CYSTS!!!!! YAYYYY!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: I had 10 follicles on one side and 12 on the other...so 22 total!!! They are just going to wait for my bloods to come back and as long as everything is ok, I start my stims tomorrow and Monday I go in for my first sonogram. I feel so relieved!!!:thumbup:


----------



## jchic

Dancing - so exciting!!! Good luck :)


----------



## haj624

Dancing tomorrw youe PUPO!!!!


----------



## haj624

How many cells does an embryo divide into for it to be considered a good embryo?


----------



## DancingDiva

They haven't really said how any makes a good one they have just said they are at the size they should be for this stage, I'll find out more tomorrow when I go up and I will keep u updated


----------



## haj624

DancingDiva said:


> They haven't really said how any makes a good one they have just said they are at the size they should be for this stage, I'll find out more tomorrow when I go up and I will keep u updated

Thats so exciting!!! I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Great news on two counts! :happydance: Congrats haj and dancing!


----------



## haj624

DaisyQ said:


> Great news on two counts! :happydance: Congrats haj and dancing!

Thanks girl!!!


----------



## s08

Good news, Dancing! Can&#8217;t wait to hear how the transfer goes. By the way, how did you feel after ER? (Sorry if you said and I just missed it).

Yah, Haj! That&#8217;s great there were no cysts!

AFM, I just had by day 5 bloods and u/s. They couldn&#8217;t even find the cyst I had during suppression check, so that&#8217;s good. She found about 4 follies on each side she measured at around 10mm by 10mm (plus about 5 smaller ones on each side that she didn&#8217;t measure but said could catch up). I guess all looked well, and they predict I will do my ER next Thursday (or possible 1 day ahead of schedule on Wednesday). This is actually happening! Somehow I thought I would feel more prepared at this point. Ha!


----------



## michelle01

haj624 said:


> Good morning ladies!!! Sooo I just got back from my baseline. NO CYSTS!!!!! YAYYYY!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: I had 10 follicles on one side and 12 on the other...so 22 total!!! They are just going to wait for my bloods to come back and as long as everything is ok, I start my stims tomorrow and Monday I go in for my first sonogram. I feel so relieved!!!:thumbup:

YAY for no cysts!!! That is fantastic news!! The stimming will go faster then you realize and before you know it, you will be PUPO!! :happydance:


----------



## haj624

michelle01 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies!!! Sooo I just got back from my baseline. NO CYSTS!!!!! YAYYYY!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: I had 10 follicles on one side and 12 on the other...so 22 total!!! They are just going to wait for my bloods to come back and as long as everything is ok, I start my stims tomorrow and Monday I go in for my first sonogram. I feel so relieved!!!:thumbup:
> 
> YAY for no cysts!!! That is fantastic news!! The stimming will go faster then you realize and before you know it, you will be PUPO!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks ladies!!! The doctors office called back and my blood work all came back good, so I get to start my stims tomorrow!!! So if everything goes as planned will be looking for ER around the 16th!!!:cloud9:


----------



## DaisyQ

woohoo! That's exciting! And SOON!


----------



## haj624

I just spoke to my Mom...shes like are you exciting...im like i don't know what i feel...i cant believe we're really starting. Now I just want to keep my fingers that everything goes well with the stims. I've decided I'm taking things one day at a day. My next concern is hoping at my sono on Monday that the follicles are growing like they are supposed to.


----------



## drsquid

Yay haj and dancing. I have another week til my bloodwork even starts. I swear I have so many crazy symptoms. Weird twinges, queasy, tired, heartburn etc. I have to keep reminding myself that hcg was neg and I had a period. Crazy I'm convinced I'm somehow pregnant despite the impossibility of that (single no sperm)


----------



## haj624

drsquid said:


> Yay haj and dancing. I have another week til my bloodwork even starts. I swear I have so many crazy symptoms. Weird twinges, queasy, tired, heartburn etc. I have to keep reminding myself that hcg was neg and I had a period. Crazy I'm convinced I'm somehow pregnant despite the impossibility of that (single no sperm)

I have been exactly the same way. If it werent for seeing an empty uterus on my sonos i would swear i was lately. i think were just all really good at driving ourselves crazy at this point.


----------



## DaisyQ

I think we have all had months and months of symptom spotting so it's become second nature. I too have had moments where I wonder, "what if" after a twinge or cramp, or feeling tired or whatever, and have to remind myself I'm on the pill!!!


----------



## oneof14

Me too ladies, I've actually tested after getting AF, cause I just "knew" I was pregnant. I even had my acupunturist believing me. She said she would not go so aggressive until I take a test (apparently if there is a hint of pregnancy, they will not put needles in your stomach at all). CRAZY girl I am!!!

We will all be there so soon!!!


----------



## DancingDiva

Hey SO8 I was really tender after EC however nothing major, just excited and couldn't believe I got 10 eggs.


----------



## MrsC8776

Major stress breakdown today... :cry:

The clinic called and said we need to schedule DH's TESE. I thought they were doing it the day of ER but they want to do it before. I became very overwhelmed and started stressing about everything. We haven't even met with the urologist yet so I don't know what his fee's are. I called to ask and she said just plan on paying anywhere between $400-1,000 :saywhat: Yeah, thats on top of the $600 office fee and the $350 urology consult. Needless to say I'm freaking out. Dh was very comforting and calmed me down but I can't help be feel so overwhelmed and stressed out. Oh and did I forget to mention they want this done a week or two before he leaves on June 3rd... thats not helping me at all. :nope:


----------



## waitingmids

alot of you sound further along in the treatment good luck.My drugs arrived today Gonal F menopur,ovitrelle protocol says call them on day 18 and start on the novethisterone tablet ,that will be bank holiday next monday.shall i call them tomorrow ? just want a talk threw on exactly when to take the tablet , maybe get an idea on my first appointment scan so i can make sure I'm able to get out of work.all the people at my clinic that i've spoke with just seem so matter afact and casual about things at my consultation the dr never actually told me what protocol or what drugs and why ?
don't want the feel like I'm bothering them but would like to have a clearer understanding of the drugs .anyone else feel the same ?


----------



## s08

Dancing, thanks for the info. on EC. I'm planning on staying home from work for the day of the procedure and the next. I know everyone is different, but does that sound like enough time to you? 

MrsC, I'm so sorry to hear you are stressed. I think we have all felt overwhelmed at some point during all this (or lets be honest, during the whole damn thing!). I cannot even imagine having to deal with your hubby's schedule on top of all the other stresses. 

Waiting, do you have an assigned nurse you can call or e-mail? I definitely think you should contact someone. Like others have said, it is part of their job to inform you of what is going on. At my clinic, I have my assigned nurse I can always contact (and I do all the time...I'm THAT patient, I think :haha:). And they gave me a written calendar with all my info. Definitely call!


----------



## drsquid

as it turns out apparently i am taking the two weeks off.. but that is cause i apparnelty am supposed to go to court everyday. guess ill take off for ER and that is it. and sit bored to tears in court everyday at least ill have something else to think abuot


----------



## s08

drsquid said:


> as it turns out apparently i am taking the two weeks off.. but that is cause i apparnelty am supposed to go to court everyday. guess ill take off for ER and that is it. and sit bored to tears in court everyday at least ill have something else to think abuot

What do you have to do in court? I hope that is not too personal of a question! It's weird that I would feel totally normal on here asking about your cervical mucus, but that might be too personal! :haha: 

I'm sure you'll be pretty sedentary in court, so it should be ok (although I'm sure you'd rather be at home in your jammies). I'm just taking two days off for ER, so we all just do what we can I guess.


----------



## drsquid

im getting sued.. whee. med mal case from fellowship. they refused to drop any of our names. was supposed to be in jan but didnt get a court date. i dont know how im going to be able to sit and pay attention all day without playing with my phone. they said i pretty much need to be there everyday (i guess so i look like i care that im being sued etc). i already took an unpaid week off work for this case and it didnt happen. at least it means it is easier for me to do the egg retrieval. hoping i can do it later in the day and go to court in the am and thereby kill two birds with one stone


----------



## AnnetteCali

Hello Ladies...

I start my meds on Monday, along with an ultrasound... possible egg retrieval on 5/18. Anyone else have a similar cycle as mine? This will be my first IVF cycle.. i'm pretty excited.. and nervous at the same time!

Keeping my fingers crossed for all of us! xoxo


----------



## raelynn

MrsC - I know it is all very overwhelming, especially with trying to schedule a TESE in too. That is my major worry point right now too. Having gone through it once already, I can tell you it was not as bad as we expected. I'm sure your insurance coverage is different but our urologists financial consultant coded the procedure under testicular failure so we only ended up paying something like $65 out of pocket. I think the whole thing before insurance was around $1500 including freezing and storage fees. Our fertility clinic also freezes and stores up to 90 days for free if we use their labs and we're patients. The actual procedure was pretty easy too. The hardest part for hubby was the IV (he hates needles). He was on pain meds afterwards but he said the pain really just felt like a kick to the groin. Hopefully they get everything worked out for you too and it goes by smoothly!

As for me, I think AF has finally arrived. I say I think because 1) I have PCOS and my cycles are crazy irregular and 2) I have been spotting (or having a period so light that all I need is one pantyliner all day) for about 4 days now. Tonight I've started cramping and it seems to be getting heavier so if I don't go back to spotting again I plan on calling in my day 1 tomorrow.


----------



## MrsC8776

Thanks s08 and raelynn. Realynn our insurance doesn't cover anything so theres nothing that is going to help us with the cost. I hope the call to the clinic goes well for you tomorrow. I'm sure it's difficult trying to figure out CD1 with PCOS. 

Welcome Annette :hi: Yay for starting meds on Monday!! I think there are a couple people going through the process at the same time. 

Dancing~ Good luck tomorrow! I can't wait to hear how things go. 

haj~ Yay for no cysts and starting meds tomorrow!

s08~ I'm so glad things are looking well for you. Thats so exciting about ER next Thursday! I feel the same way about being prepared. 

waiting~ I think you should call. You need to know what to do and when to do it. They are there to answer questions and to help so I wouldn't worry about it. Getting your meds is a great step! We haven't even made it that far yet so you are ahead of me. 

drsquid~ Sorry to hear about court. 

AFM~ We will be up bright and early tomorrow for an appointment. Have to be at the clinic at 845 for the mock transfer, SIS, and mapping. It seems like a lot of us have something going on tomorrow. I look forward to all the updates when I get in. I need to head off to bed so I will get the front page updated tomorrow. 

I hope you all are doing well. :flower:


----------



## Lulu 07

DancingDiva said:


> Hey ladies just got an update both embryos looking fine one is at 2 cells and other is at 6 cells, ET tomorrow so fingers crossed.

I'm so glad and I'll be praying for the little embryos to keep growing well. Are you having a 3dt or 5dt?




haj624 said:


> Good morning ladies!!! Sooo I just got back from my baseline. NO CYSTS!!!!! YAYYYY!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: I had 10 follicles on one side and 12 on the other...so 22 total!!! They are just going to wait for my bloods to come back and as long as everything is ok, I start my stims tomorrow and Monday I go in for my first sonogram. I feel so relieved!!!:thumbup:

Yaaayyy to no cysts and to good follie count. I'm really happy for you and you must be super excited to start your stims. :happydance:




s08 said:


> Good news, Dancing! Can&#8217;t wait to hear how the transfer goes. By the way, how did you feel after ER? (Sorry if you said and I just missed it).
> 
> Yah, Haj! That&#8217;s great there were no cysts!
> 
> AFM, I just had by day 5 bloods and u/s. They couldn&#8217;t even find the cyst I had during suppression check, so that&#8217;s good. She found about 4 follies on each side she measured at around 10mm by 10mm (plus about 5 smaller ones on each side that she didn&#8217;t measure but said could catch up). I guess all looked well, and they predict I will do my ER next Thursday (or possible 1 day ahead of schedule on Wednesday). This is actually happening! Somehow I thought I would feel more prepared at this point. Ha!

That's great news about the cyst being gone and I hope the little follies grow. Grow follies grow!!!



MrsC8776 said:


> Major stress breakdown today... :cry:
> 
> The clinic called and said we need to schedule DH's TESE. I thought they were doing it the day of ER but they want to do it before. I became very overwhelmed and started stressing about everything. We haven't even met with the urologist yet so I don't know what his fee's are. I called to ask and she said just plan on paying anywhere between $400-1,000 :saywhat: Yeah, thats on top of the $600 office fee and the $350 urology consult. Needless to say I'm freaking out. Dh was very comforting and calmed me down but I can't help be feel so overwhelmed and stressed out. Oh and did I forget to mention they want this done a week or two before he leaves on June 3rd... thats not helping me at all. :nope:

I'm sorry you're feeling so stressed out. It's normal to feel overwhelmed but you have to trust that everything will fall into place. The expenses do add up but it will be all worth it in the end. We had to re-order meds 3 times and that added about $1000 more to our expenses that we didn't expect but there's nothing we can do. I really hope everything goes the way you want it and better.



DancingDiva said:


> Hey SO8 I was really tender after EC however nothing major, just excited and couldn't believe I got 10 eggs.

I am super nervous about egg retrieval. I think it's mainly the anesthesia that is making me nervous the most. I have never been put under, heck.. I've never even taken a narcotic before. Did they do general anesthesia for you?


AFM~ I did my trigger at 8 pm and I go in on saturday at 8 am for my ER (EC). I am super nervous!! Also, the nurse showed me the needle I would be for my progesterone injections and it's HUGE!! I am not looking forward to those shots. I forgot to mention that my follies looked good and I have a few above 20 and quite a few between 16 and 20 and my lining is nice and thick.


----------



## MommyMel

:hi: Ladies,
i am so happy o have found a thread like this,,,,,
may i join you on this thread,,,, i am starting my IVF June month,,,,, i have skipped iui#3, just cant handle all the bfn each month,,,, it has really taken a toll on me emotionaly.

I hope and pray that IVF will be the answer to my prayers.....

i also wish all you ladies lots and lots of babydust ....... goodluck to each of you.....
:hugs:


----------



## jchic

o got back from my IVF appt with Dr. Morris at RMA - basically I am scheduled for a lap on 5/21 and originally she wanted to send me right into an IVF cycle before the lab shuts down from June 20-July 20th but now she is saying that it would be cutting it close to the lap, and she would prefer to do it in August to ensure I have the best success rate possible. So we are doing this:

In the luteal phase of my july cycle I will start estrogen
On CD 3 of my cycle (which would be right around Aug 3-5th) I start my Antagonist protocol for IVF
So hopefully, GOD WILLING by Labor Day I will be pregnant!

I am upset that the original plan was pushed back a bit, but she says that I have a 70% rate of success for a live birth, so given that, I will do what she recommends. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## oneof14

Jchic, sorry about the original plan not working out, but at least you have a plan in place and you are one step closer to your BFP!! 

MommyMel, welcome and yes its does that a toll on you emotionally and pysically with all the hormoes month after month w/IUI. I will probably be joining you w/IVF in June. I planned on starting this month, but with my DH's travel schedule, next month is better for us. Good Luck!!


----------



## TTB

Welcome drsquid, DaisyQ and MommyMel.

Dancing Diva - Grow embies grow!

Haj - Last time I went in for a blood test and u/s on day 10, they found I was ready to go and I triggered that night. I assume I will be on a similar this time around as well. 

Daisy - Last time I just had the day off for ER, straight back to work the day after. For the transfer, I went to work afterwards. That was completely fine for me, if I had taken more time off I think I would have gone crazy with all the waiting.

Lulu - I had similar number of follicles as you last time, 19 follicles plus some more smaller ones, ended up getting 18 eggs. I got some mild OHSS, turned out to be uncomfortable bloating, but nothing I couldn't handle. I found weighing myself each morning a good way of keeping monitoring the situation. Hopefully yours doesn't get any worse. Keep drinking your water. Good luck for your egg retrieval, can't wait to hear how many eggies you got!

s08 - My specialist did not mention anything about abstaining. Although from how I felt last time whilst stimming, I was not really in the mood. Then afterwards I was on progesterone gel, so yeah, not going to happen lol. Although they did say for my DH to 'replenish his stock' the night before each scan so he would be ready in case of retrieval.

noasaint - how rude of that nurse, makes you wonder how people end up in a job like that!

Haj - Yay for no cysts! I will be stimming and having my collection around the same time as you.

drsquid - I have convinced myself I was pregnant for every single cycle that we were trying, except for the last one where I was actually got a +.

AnnetteCali - I will be on a very similar timeline as yourself, Haj as well.

raelynn - fx AF has finally arrived for you.

AFM - Well AF arrived tonight, so tomorrow is officially day 1. Starting stims on day 2. So extra protein for me for the next week or so, and hopefully get better quality eggs this time.


----------



## jchic

Lulu! Good luck honey! Thoughts and postivity and prayers for you!


----------



## jchic

oneof14 said:


> Jchic, sorry about the original plan not working out, but at least you have a plan in place and you are one step closer to your BFP!!
> 
> MommyMel, welcome and yes its does that a toll on you emotionally and pysically with all the hormoes month after month w/IUI. I will probably be joining you w/IVF in June. I planned on starting this month, but with my DH's travel schedule, next month is better for us. Good Luck!!

One - what protocol will you be on for your IVF in June?


----------



## oneof14

I will be doing the antagonist protocol. I start w/the birth control patch, I dont know how long she said it all depends on blood work, I assume.


----------



## oneof14

Good luck on Saturday lulu!


----------



## jchic

oneof14 said:


> I will be doing the antagonist protocol. I start w/the birth control patch, I dont know how long she said it all depends on blood work, I assume.

Got it. I will be on the same - but instead of BCP, I will be doing estrogen, since I have gotten a bad reaction to BCP's in the past. This cant come soon enough!

We are ALL due for some BFPSSSSSS :flower:


----------



## Lulu 07

jchic said:


> Lulu! Good luck honey! Thoughts and postivity and prayers for you!




jchic said:


> o got back from my IVF appt with Dr. Morris at RMA - basically I am scheduled for a lap on 5/21 and originally she wanted to send me right into an IVF cycle before the lab shuts down from June 20-July 20th but now she is saying that it would be cutting it close to the lap, and she would prefer to do it in August to ensure I have the best success rate possible. So we are doing this:
> 
> In the luteal phase of my july cycle I will start estrogen
> On CD 3 of my cycle (which would be right around Aug 3-5th) I start my Antagonist protocol for IVF
> So hopefully, GOD WILLING by Labor Day I will be pregnant!
> 
> I am upset that the original plan was pushed back a bit, but she says that I have a 70% rate of success for a live birth, so given that, I will do what she recommends.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?

Thank you!! I'm sorry you're plan had to be changed. I know the wait can be tough but if it guarantees a better outcome then it's totally worth it. :hugs:



MommyMel said:


> :hi: Ladies,
> i am so happy o have found a thread like this,,,,,
> may i join you on this thread,,,, i am starting my IVF June month,,,,, i have skipped iui#3, just cant handle all the bfn each month,,,, it has really taken a toll on me emotionaly.
> 
> I hope and pray that IVF will be the answer to my prayers.....
> 
> i also wish all you ladies lots and lots of babydust ....... goodluck to each of you.....
> :hugs:

Welcome MommyMel!! I'm glad you decided to take a bigger step by moving to IVF. I hope it works the first time around for you :thumbup:.



TTB said:


> Welcome drsquid, DaisyQ and MommyMel.
> 
> Dancing Diva - Grow embies grow!
> 
> Haj - Last time I went in for a blood test and u/s on day 10, they found I was ready to go and I triggered that night. I assume I will be on a similar this time around as well.
> 
> Daisy - Last time I just had the day off for ER, straight back to work the day after. For the transfer, I went to work afterwards. That was completely fine for me, if I had taken more time off I think I would have gone crazy with all the waiting.
> 
> Lulu - I had similar number of follicles as you last time, 19 follicles plus some more smaller ones, ended up getting 18 eggs. I got some mild OHSS, turned out to be uncomfortable bloating, but nothing I couldn't handle. I found weighing myself each morning a good way of keeping monitoring the situation. Hopefully yours doesn't get any worse. Keep drinking your water. Good luck for your egg retrieval, can't wait to hear how many eggies you got!
> 
> s08 - My specialist did not mention anything about abstaining. Although from how I felt last time whilst stimming, I was not really in the mood. Then afterwards I was on progesterone gel, so yeah, not going to happen lol. Although they did say for my DH to 'replenish his stock' the night before each scan so he would be ready in case of retrieval.
> 
> noasaint - how rude of that nurse, makes you wonder how people end up in a job like that!
> 
> Haj - Yay for no cysts! I will be stimming and having my collection around the same time as you.
> 
> drsquid - I have convinced myself I was pregnant for every single cycle that we were trying, except for the last one where I was actually got a +.
> 
> AnnetteCali - I will be on a very similar timeline as yourself, Haj as well.
> 
> raelynn - fx AF has finally arrived for you.
> 
> AFM - Well AF arrived tonight, so tomorrow is officially day 1. Starting stims on day 2. So extra protein for me for the next week or so, and hopefully get better quality eggs this time.

Thanks TTB!! I think I have about 30 follies or more including the smaller ones. I'm guessing they will probably get around 20 eggs but I don't know how many will be mature. I guess I will find out tomorrow.. Ahhhh!!! Did you freeze any from last time?



oneof14 said:


> Good luck on Saturday lulu!

Thanks oneof14!! I will let you guys know how it goes!


----------



## oneof14

jchic said:


> oneof14 said:
> 
> 
> I will be doing the antagonist protocol. I start w/the birth control patch, I dont know how long she said it all depends on blood work, I assume.
> 
> Got it. I will be on the same - but instead of BCP, I will be doing estrogen, since I have gotten a bad reaction to BCP's in the past. This cant come soon enough!
> 
> We are ALL due for some BFPSSSSSS :flower:Click to expand...

I agree!!!! Scared and excited at the same time!


----------



## alscreetch

Jenn I agree with you, step away and 10 pages go by!!! Sorry, I was in Pittsburg for meetings and I wasn't able to stay on top of the thread
or send out personals. 

Welcome mommymel!!! :hugs: were glad you could join us!!

I am ecstatic... after my week delay, I officially get to stab myself 3 times tonight!! Stimming finally! :happydance: Haj we both start our meds tonight, anyone else. so this is my dosing schedule for now:

Follistim- 225 UI
Low dose HCG- 10 UI
Lupon- 5 UI


----------



## s08

alscreetch said:


> Jenn I agree with you, step away and 10 pages go by!!! Sorry, I was in Pittsburg for meetings and I wasn't able to stay on top of the thread
> or send out personals.
> 
> Welcome mommymel!!! :hugs: were glad you could join us!!
> 
> I am ecstatic... after my week delay, I officially get to stab myself 3 times tonight!! Stimming finally! :happydance: Haj we both start our meds tonight, anyone else. so this is my dosing schedule for now:
> 
> Follistim- 225 UI
> Low dose HCG- 10 UI
> Lupon- 5 UI

Alscreetch, welcome back! I was just thinking about you yesterday. I was looking at the first page (which is growing!) and wondered where you had run off to. I totally know the feeling about getting to start stimming. Who would have thought we'd be excited to stick needles in our bellies?!? Even though it kinda hurts, I look forward to it every night....because it means we are one step closer to our bfp!


----------



## MrsC8776

Lulu 07 said:


> AFM~ I did my trigger at 8 pm and I go in on saturday at 8 am for my ER (EC). I am super nervous!! Also, the nurse showed me the needle I would be for my progesterone injections and it's HUGE!! I am not looking forward to those shots. I forgot to mention that my follies looked good and I have a few above 20 and quite a few between 16 and 20 and my lining is nice and thick.

Good luck tomorrow!! So many of you will get your BFP's in the coming weeks. I can't wait to see them all! :happydance:



MommyMel said:


> :hi: Ladies,
> i am so happy o have found a thread like this,,,,,
> may i join you on this thread,,,, i am starting my IVF June month,,,,, i have skipped iui#3, just cant handle all the bfn each month,,,, it has really taken a toll on me emotionaly.
> 
> I hope and pray that IVF will be the answer to my prayers.....
> 
> i also wish all you ladies lots and lots of babydust ....... goodluck to each of you.....
> :hugs:

Welcome :hi: I'm glad you have found us. IUI's and BFN's are very hard to handle. The success rates for IVF are so much higher. I wish you all the luck. 



jchic said:


> o got back from my IVF appt with Dr. Morris at RMA - basically I am scheduled for a lap on 5/21 and originally she wanted to send me right into an IVF cycle before the lab shuts down from June 20-July 20th but now she is saying that it would be cutting it close to the lap, and she would prefer to do it in August to ensure I have the best success rate possible. So we are doing this:
> 
> In the luteal phase of my july cycle I will start estrogen
> On CD 3 of my cycle (which would be right around Aug 3-5th) I start my Antagonist protocol for IVF
> So hopefully, GOD WILLING by Labor Day I will be pregnant!
> 
> I am upset that the original plan was pushed back a bit, but she says that I have a 70% rate of success for a live birth, so given that, I will do what she recommends.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?

jchic I'm sorry to hear that the schedule was changed. I think it's great that they are looking out for you and making sure you have the best chance possible though. We will all be here to support you during you cycle. I think we should all stick together until we all get our BFP's! :thumbup:



TTB said:


> Welcome drsquid, DaisyQ and MommyMel.
> 
> Dancing Diva - Grow embies grow!
> 
> Haj - Last time I went in for a blood test and u/s on day 10, they found I was ready to go and I triggered that night. I assume I will be on a similar this time around as well.
> 
> Daisy - Last time I just had the day off for ER, straight back to work the day after. For the transfer, I went to work afterwards. That was completely fine for me, if I had taken more time off I think I would have gone crazy with all the waiting.
> 
> Lulu - I had similar number of follicles as you last time, 19 follicles plus some more smaller ones, ended up getting 18 eggs. I got some mild OHSS, turned out to be uncomfortable bloating, but nothing I couldn't handle. I found weighing myself each morning a good way of keeping monitoring the situation. Hopefully yours doesn't get any worse. Keep drinking your water. Good luck for your egg retrieval, can't wait to hear how many eggies you got!
> 
> s08 - My specialist did not mention anything about abstaining. Although from how I felt last time whilst stimming, I was not really in the mood. Then afterwards I was on progesterone gel, so yeah, not going to happen lol. Although they did say for my DH to 'replenish his stock' the night before each scan so he would be ready in case of retrieval.
> 
> noasaint - how rude of that nurse, makes you wonder how people end up in a job like that!
> 
> Haj - Yay for no cysts! I will be stimming and having my collection around the same time as you.
> 
> drsquid - I have convinced myself I was pregnant for every single cycle that we were trying, except for the last one where I was actually got a +.
> 
> AnnetteCali - I will be on a very similar timeline as yourself, Haj as well.
> 
> raelynn - fx AF has finally arrived for you.
> 
> AFM - Well AF arrived tonight, so tomorrow is officially day 1. Starting stims on day 2. So extra protein for me for the next week or so, and hopefully get better quality eggs this time.

Yay for AF! Now you can get started. It's crazy that we look forward to getting AF so that we can start the process. 



alscreetch said:


> Jenn I agree with you, step away and 10 pages go by!!! Sorry, I was in Pittsburg for meetings and I wasn't able to stay on top of the thread
> or send out personals.
> 
> Welcome mommymel!!! :hugs: were glad you could join us!!
> 
> I am ecstatic... after my week delay, I officially get to stab myself 3 times tonight!! Stimming finally! :happydance: Haj we both start our meds tonight, anyone else. so this is my dosing schedule for now:
> 
> Follistim- 225 UI
> Low dose HCG- 10 UI
> Lupon- 5 UI

Yay for getting started! I'm so excited for all you girls. I hope you had a good trip/meeting. This thread does move very fast but try not to stress on keeping up if you are busy. We all sure have enough to keep up with in our daily lives. 

AFM~ I had my SIS and mock transfer this morning. Everything went great. A little cramping but nothing to horrible. I was told to have a full bladder for the mock transfer so I drank a ton before going in. We got all set up and the nurse put the doppler on me and said "your bladder is way to full." :dohh: I had to go let some out and then come back. That wasn't easy! The 22mm cyst is gone but the 15mm one is still there. Nothing to worry about at the moment. We signed the consent form for the schedule and I was told I would be on the long protocol. Start BC with June AF and then 3 shots a day. Not sure for how long but it looks like ER and ET will be at the end of July. DH got scheduled for his TESE on the 22nd on this month as well. :happydance: A lot went on today but I'm feeling good about everything. We also have the injection training class on the 29th. We are doing the classes backwards because I would rather have dh home for that one. I think the IVF info class will be in the beginning of June. I'm very excited to be getting started and having my plan.


----------



## oneof14

MrsC - glad your getting things done w/the small amount of time your DH is home. I agree, it so much info to digest during one sitting. I hope everything works out for your DH at the urologist.


----------



## drsquid

wow that sucks that the lab is closed for a month.. and that success rate is crazy high im surprised. fingers crossed they can pull it off.

the funniest part of being convinced im pregnant is that im single and have bled etc since the last iui so.. umm yeah impossible.


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies, I need to catch up later tonight but wanted to let you know I just took my first stim. It's just like taking Lupron...super easy. Now I'm just thinking grow eggies grow!!!


----------



## georx

Going for IVF #1 in May 2012...


----------



## daisy83

Welcome georx! When do you start?? Wishing you lots of :dust:!!!

:flower:


----------



## MoBaby

lulu good luck tomorrow!


----------



## alscreetch

s08 said:


> alscreetch said:
> 
> 
> Jenn I agree with you, step away and 10 pages go by!!! Sorry, I was in Pittsburg for meetings and I wasn't able to stay on top of the thread
> or send out personals.
> 
> Welcome mommymel!!! :hugs: were glad you could join us!!
> 
> I am ecstatic... after my week delay, I officially get to stab myself 3 times tonight!! Stimming finally! :happydance: Haj we both start our meds tonight, anyone else. so this is my dosing schedule for now:
> 
> Follistim- 225 UI
> Low dose HCG- 10 UI
> Lupon- 5 UI
> 
> Alscreetch, welcome back! I was just thinking about you yesterday. I was looking at the first page (which is growing!) and wondered where you had run off to. I totally know the feeling about getting to start stimming. Who would have thought we'd be excited to stick needles in our bellies?!? Even though it kinda hurts, I look forward to it every night....because it means we are one step closer to our bfp!Click to expand...

Thanks for thinking about me!! We are well on our way, one step, one dose at a time. How are you doing? What day are you on?



haj624 said:


> Hey ladies, I need to catch up later tonight but wanted to let you know I just took my first stim. It's just like taking Lupron...super easy. Now I'm just thinking grow eggies grow!!!

I just took mine too. It's funny that you say that, because I said that after my injections tonight!!


----------



## georx

daisy83 said:


> Welcome georx! When do you start?? Wishing you lots of :dust:!!!
> 
> :flower:

Thx! I'm on bcp right now to calm everything down, then I start stims on 5/18 (2 weeks). Nervous, hoping this one will work. Also- my good friend just told me today she's 8 weeks along with no effort. :dohh: Hopefully we'll have little ones a few months apart.


----------



## MrsC8776

georx said:


> Going for IVF #1 in May 2012...

Welcome :hi: Sorry about the pregnancy announcement. It's hard when some people don't have to put any effort into it like others do. 

haj and alscreetch~ Yay for getting those injections done! :happydance:


----------



## Lulu 07

MrsC~ Thanks!! I'm really glad that things are moving along for you. You'll be starting the IVF cycle before you know it.



alscreetch said:


> Jenn I agree with you, step away and 10 pages go by!!! Sorry, I was in Pittsburg for meetings and I wasn't able to stay on top of the thread
> or send out personals.
> 
> Welcome mommymel!!! :hugs: were glad you could join us!!
> 
> I am ecstatic... after my week delay, I officially get to stab myself 3 times tonight!! Stimming finally! :happydance: Haj we both start our meds tonight, anyone else. so this is my dosing schedule for now:
> 
> Follistim- 225 UI
> Low dose HCG- 10 UI
> Lupon- 5 UI

Yaaay for starting shots!! I remember how excited I was to actually start. It makes this whole thing feel more real. Good luck and fingers crossed for lots of good follies!!!



haj624 said:


> Hey ladies, I need to catch up later tonight but wanted to let you know I just took my first stim. It's just like taking Lupron...super easy. Now I'm just thinking grow eggies grow!!!

Yaaay! You won't be too far behind me.. I will be cheering for your follies to grow. Go Follies!!!!!:dance:



georx said:


> Going for IVF #1 in May 2012...

Welcome!! I hope it works the first time around for you. :hugs:



MoBaby said:


> lulu good luck tomorrow!

Thank you so much!! I am super excited but nervous at the same time. Any sign of AF yet for you?


----------



## Lulu 07

DancingDiva~ How did your egg transfer go today? YAAAAAY!!! You're officially PUPO! Please update us on how it went.:hugs:


----------



## MommyMel

thank you everyone for the warm welcome...... feels good.

nothing much from my side, jusy enjoying the break till i start my IVF meds.....

i am looking forward to start the next cycle, gonna be so fantastic,,,,,
:hugs:


----------



## DancingDiva

Hey ladies I got ET done yesterday one 8 cell embryo and one 12 cell embryo both grade A best I could have wished for and both were successfully transferred.


----------



## MommyMel

DancingDiva said:


> Hey ladies I got ET done yesterday one 8 cell embryo and one 12 cell embryo both grade A best I could have wished for and both were successfully transferred.

That is fantastic...... bfp here we come... :happydance:
i wish you all the baby dust in the world,,,, let your beans snuggle up good and stick like glue..... :winkwink:
rest well... :hugs:


----------



## Casperelf79

I Got my BFP Today so relieved wishing everyone the best of luck !!!


----------



## MommyMel

Casperelf79 said:


> I Got my BFP Today so relieved wishing everyone the best of luck !!!

:happydance: :thumbup: :thumbup:
congrats..... wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months ahead.....
:hugs:


----------



## BlueStorm

Lulu - best of luck today. Cant wait for ur report

Haj and alscreetch- yay for stimming

Mrs C - Im so happy you got things squared away and can rest a little easier now

casper - fantastic news!!

Hope everyone else is well sorry for whoever i missed...on cell phone this am.

Afm - got approval from ins for ivf cycle so its official. I posted my entire schedule in my journal. Too long to post here! Im so relieved!


----------



## DaisyQ

Congrats Caspere and Dancing! Woohoo! :yipee:


----------



## Jenn76

DancingDiva said:


> Hey ladies I got ET done yesterday one 8 cell embryo and one 12 cell embryo both grade A best I could have wished for and both were successfully transferred.

Congrats DangingDiva on being PUPO! FX for your BFP.



Casperelf79 said:


> I Got my BFP Today so relieved wishing everyone the best of luck !!!

Congratulations Casperelf79!!!!!! This is fantastic to hear. Wishing you the best 9 months. I guess your clairvoyant was right.... It will be interesting to see if it's a girl. If so I need the name of your clairvoyant! 



BlueStorm said:


> Afm - got approval from ins for ivf cycle so its official. I posted my entire schedule in my journal. Too long to post here! Im so relieved!

Congats Blue!!! So happy that you got your approval. You'll be PUPO in 1 month that's fantastic!!!



jchic said:


> o got back from my IVF appt with Dr. Morris at RMA - basically I am scheduled for a lap on 5/21 and originally she wanted to send me right into an IVF cycle before the lab shuts down from June 20-July 20th but now she is saying that it would be cutting it close to the lap, and she would prefer to do it in August to ensure I have the best success rate possible. So we are doing this:
> 
> In the luteal phase of my july cycle I will start estrogen
> On CD 3 of my cycle (which would be right around Aug 3-5th) I start my Antagonist protocol for IVF
> So hopefully, GOD WILLING by Labor Day I will be pregnant!
> 
> I am upset that the original plan was pushed back a bit, but she says that I have a 70% rate of success for a live birth, so given that, I will do what she recommends.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?

Hey Jchic, sorry for the delay. I know exactly how you feel as I am on a delay too. I was soooo devastated when they told me I had to wait for an MRI to start. Frustrated by the length of time it takes to get in for one. When they told me June 25th I nearly had a breakdown. I almost decided to pay $1000 to have the scan done at a clinic. Then to make matters worse there was a strike threat for the local hospitals here which would have delayed me further. Luckily they reached an agreement at the 11th hour and we are still scheduled for June 25th. So all this means that I am going to be on a similar cycle to you. Hopefully start meds in July and ET/ER in August. Praying that my MRI is fine. I hear so many people on here that have had cysts but it hasn't delayed them as much as mine has. I think my RE is going a bit overboard. My blood work is fine so I'm frustrated. I just want to get started!

So happy for all you you that are on your way. It's great to see how much we have grown and all the support that there is here. Welcome to all the new ladies and good luck on your journeys! Hope everyone is doing great. I enjoy reading all the posts here while I'm sitting here waiting :coffee: As this is my first time and I don't know anyone that has been through this before I really appreciate everyone that comes on here and posts about their experiences. Every time I hear someone get a BFP it gives me hope that IVF will work for us all. :hugs:


----------



## daisy83

georx said:


> Thx! I'm on bcp right now to calm everything down, then I start stims on 5/18 (2 weeks). Nervous, hoping this one will work. Also- my good friend just told me today she's 8 weeks along with no effort. :dohh: Hopefully we'll have little ones a few months apart.

Oohh I should be on stims at the end of the month fx'd! So we should be in the 2ww together (along with a lot of other ladies in this thread!). My best friend is pregnant with twins, due next month so hopefully she'll be having her babies as I discover my BFP! Lets hope so! 



DancingDiva said:


> Hey ladies I got ET done yesterday one 8 cell embryo and one 12 cell embryo both grade A best I could have wished for and both were successfully transferred.

Woo Hoo!!! Very exciting, crossing everything for you xx



Casperelf79 said:


> I Got my BFP Today so relieved wishing everyone the best of luck !!!

Congratulations Casper, that's hopfully started our big string of BFPs!!!:happydance:



BlueStorm said:


> Afm - got approval from ins for ivf cycle so its official. I posted my entire schedule in my journal. Too long to post here! Im so relieved!

That's great news Blue, must be a big weight off your mind!

AFM - Nothing to report, pre-IVF healthy eating has gone right out the window. Sitting eating maltesers and tomato ketchup flavour crisps, must make more of an effort! 3 days til I start Buserelin, yippee :happydance:


----------



## haj624

Dancing-Woo thats awesome!!

Mommy Mel-Welcome:flower:

Casper-OMG I've been waiting to hear!!! congrats:baby::baby::baby:
Refresh our memories...how many embryos did you put back, what were their quality, and how many days in between er and et?

Jchic-I'm sorry youre delayed but its coming up so soon!!

MrsC-hope youre feeling better!! Dont stress everything will work out.


----------



## MrsC8776

DancingDiva said:


> Hey ladies I got ET done yesterday one 8 cell embryo and one 12 cell embryo both grade A best I could have wished for and both were successfully transferred.

:happydance: That is so exciting!! What is your test date? 



Casperelf79 said:


> I Got my BFP Today so relieved wishing everyone the best of luck !!!

Congrats!! :yipee::yipee: H&H 9 months!



BlueStorm said:


> Lulu - best of luck today. Cant wait for ur report
> 
> Haj and alscreetch- yay for stimming
> 
> Mrs C - Im so happy you got things squared away and can rest a little easier now
> 
> casper - fantastic news!!
> 
> Hope everyone else is well sorry for whoever i missed...on cell phone this am.
> 
> Afm - got approval from ins for ivf cycle so its official. I posted my entire schedule in my journal. Too long to post here! Im so relieved!

Blue I posted in your journal but I'm so glad to see everything is working out for you. :thumbup:


----------



## Lulu 07

Hey Ladies!!

Congrats to casperelf and dancingdiva!! 

Sorry I won't be doing personals right now.. I'm still out of it. I barely have energy to write. Thanks for all the well wishes from all you lovely ladies. The egg retrieval went well today. They retrieved 34 eggs!!!!:happydance: Tomorrow I find out how many are mature and how many fertilized. I woke up from the anesthesia fine but about 10 minutes later I started getting a lot of pain especially in my right ovary. He prescribed some Tylenol 3 so I took one when I got home and it made me super drowsy (never taken narcotics before). I hope the pain gets better on it's own because I hate the feeling that the tylenol in giving me.


----------



## MrsC8776

Lulu that is wonderful news!! :happydance: Sorry to hear you are in some pain. I hope you are able to get tons of rest. I look forward to updates when you can. Fx many of the 34 fertilize.


----------



## MoBaby

lulu thats great! 34! what was your e2? hope you feel better real soon!
dancing:pupo with twinnies! good luck, not long now!
congrats casper!
afm: still feel like crap with this cold and im soooo exhasted this pat week or so. but i start bcp in 1 wk! yippie!


----------



## DancingDiva

Hey lulu well done 34 eggs is amazing, fingers crossed you gets lots fertilised.

My test date is the 17th may so will be the longest few days coming up lol

How the rest of you ladies doing?


----------



## daisy83

That's great news Lulu - fx for you, hoping you get lots of fertilised ones!

Dancing - Roll on the 17th May! Are you gonna test before that or try and hold off:?::?::?:

This is the extent of my day... :laundry::hangwashing::iron::dishes:

Have also decided to empty out cupboards and de-clutter them... think it's possible to get pre-IVF nesting???!!!! :dohh:


----------



## DancingDiva

I'm going to try and hold off hahaha

Sounds like a good plan daisy I think I should be doing some of that today lol


----------



## TTB

Lulu - Wow 34 eggs, congrats!! Can wait to hear that they are doing fantastically and have fertilized. We didn't have any to freeze last time, we were beyond disappointed. My specialist has slightly changed my doses, he mentioned that tweaking the doses will often result in better embryo quality. Fingers crossed this time I get a more blasts this cycle.

alscreetch & Haj, yay for stimming!

DancingDiva - that is fantastic news

Casperelf - Congratulations! That is such wonderful news! Happy and healthy 9 months :)

BlueStorm - Yay for the insurance approval.

daisy83 - I think your onto something there, I have had a lot more energy to do housework recently which is strange. Lets hope it's a good sign

AFM - I've started stims, i'm so glad my cycle is underway. I have a scan and bloods on day 10, and expecting ER on either day 12 or 14.


----------



## DaisyQ

Daisy83 - that's all I did yesterday too! Like 6 loads of laundry! 

Lulu! Great number of eggs! Anxiously awaiting your fert report. 

Ttb - good luck! Must be exciting to have started stimming.


----------



## Lulu 07

Hey Ladies!! I got a disappointing fertilization report today. The RE said that out of the 34 eggs, only 4 were fully mature and so far one fertilized :cry:. He said that there's a lot that are almost mature and he says he expects some of them to mature over the next 2 days. I'm really concerned and scared that the one that fertilized doesn't make it to transfer day. I feel like all this pain I'm going through might have gone to waste. I was willing to put up with any kind of pain to have something transferred. The only hope I have is to pray to God that some of the other ones mature and more fertilize.


----------



## MoBaby

lulu it inly takes 1! i have read sooo many success stories with only 1- 2 eggies fertilized. if the other eggs mature what will happen then? do they have sperm to fertilize then? im sorry only one fertilized :( any reason for the high number bu low amount of mature?


----------



## MrsC8776

DancingDiva said:


> Hey lulu well done 34 eggs is amazing, fingers crossed you gets lots fertilised.
> 
> My test date is the 17th may so will be the longest few days coming up lol
> 
> How the rest of you ladies doing?

The 17th will be here before you know it! Any plans to keep you busy during the wait?



daisy83 said:


> That's great news Lulu - fx for you, hoping you get lots of fertilised ones!
> 
> Dancing - Roll on the 17th May! Are you gonna test before that or try and hold off:?::?::?:
> 
> This is the extent of my day... :laundry::hangwashing::iron::dishes:
> 
> Have also decided to empty out cupboards and de-clutter them... think it's possible to get pre-IVF nesting???!!!! :dohh:

I believe it is possible to have pre-IVF nesting. I've been cleaning like crazy lately. Thats what I will call it from now on. :haha:



TTB said:


> Lulu - Wow 34 eggs, congrats!! Can wait to hear that they are doing fantastically and have fertilized. We didn't have any to freeze last time, we were beyond disappointed. My specialist has slightly changed my doses, he mentioned that tweaking the doses will often result in better embryo quality. Fingers crossed this time I get a more blasts this cycle.
> 
> alscreetch & Haj, yay for stimming!
> 
> DancingDiva - that is fantastic news
> 
> Casperelf - Congratulations! That is such wonderful news! Happy and healthy 9 months :)
> 
> BlueStorm - Yay for the insurance approval.
> 
> daisy83 - I think your onto something there, I have had a lot more energy to do housework recently which is strange. Lets hope it's a good sign
> 
> AFM - I've started stims, i'm so glad my cycle is underway. I have a scan and bloods on day 10, and expecting ER on either day 12 or 14.

Yay for starting stims!! 



Lulu 07 said:


> Hey Ladies!! I got a disappointing fertilization report today. The RE said that out of the 34 eggs, only 4 were fully mature and so far one fertilized :cry:. He said that there's a lot that are almost mature and he says he expects some of them to mature over the next 2 days. I'm really concerned and scared that the one that fertilized doesn't make it to transfer day. I feel like all this pain I'm going through might have gone to waste. I was willing to put up with any kind of pain to have something transferred. The only hope I have is to pray to God that some of the other ones mature and more fertilize.

:hugs: Fingers crossed that more will mature over the next few days. MoBaby is right though. It only takes one!! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsC8776

This video was shared on another thread and I thought I would share it. It's a great video and it really shows what goes on during the whole process. :flower:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXhpkCqZfdA


----------



## Toucansofsoda

I'm in 2ww right now. Supposed to test on fri 5/11... but I did a hpt, and it shows positive. Let's hope it stays that way. : fingers crossed :


----------



## haj624

MrsC-that's was a great video!! I showed my Mom to give her a better understanding.

Toucan-so give us some details!! How many embryos did you put back? How many did u have. What day was your transfer? Congrats!!! Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## mrs stru

Wow, it's all happening for a few of you. GL and hope everything goes to plan.

I have just dragged OH out of bed to come to my baseline scan. All is good, no cysts so all ready to start stimming tomorrow evening! Just hope that all goes okay.


----------



## Lisa84

Hiya ladies :hi: Only just found this thread so im rocking up to the party a bit late but i have my EC tomorrow. 

I had my final scan yesterday which showed around 21 follicles. 

Congratulations for all the BFPs xx


----------



## TTB

Toucan - Congratulations!

Lisa84 - good luck for tomorrow for your ER!

Lulu - Sorry to hear that only 1 was mature. Hoping that more mature over the next few days for you!


----------



## haj624

MrsStru-yayyy for stimming!!!

Lisa-Good luck at your EC!!!

AFM: I went for my first sono since I started my stims today and they said my linning looked great it was 7.7. And she said my biggest egg right now was 10.8 which was a good size for 3 days of stims. I forgot to see how many were there. I had asked a bunch of question today. I felt like I kinda annoyed her...I figured maybe she was having a bad morning bc theyre usualyl so nice there or maybe they're getting sick of my asking questions. I dont know why but the past few days I've been OBSESSED with the MTHFR. I've been doing so much research (the worst idea) and i see that majority of woman with it take baby asprin even if their levels are normal but my RE told me that since mine are normal I dont need it. So I've been driving myself crazy about it. And I had called last week to see if I should be taking it and they called me back and told me no but since its been driving me crazy since I looked stuff up today I had asked again in not so many words and I think thats what annoyed the nurse. I really really love the doctor but I think I'm just so nervous about having implantation problems or finally getting my BFP and miscarrying that its driving my nuts. I don't know about anyone else but my stims and lupron have made me a little extra nutty.:wacko:


----------



## DaisyQ

Haj, you probably dint need to take baby aspirin, especially if they've already tested you for clotting disorders, but if it would make you feel better, taking one baby aspirin daily should be ok. I'm taking it, and while I probably dont need it, my RE is fine with it.


----------



## haj624

DaisyQ said:


> Haj, you probably dint need to take baby aspirin, especially if they've already tested you for clotting disorders, but if it would make you feel better, taking one baby aspirin daily should be ok. I'm taking it, and while I probably dont need it, my RE is fine with it.

I do have MTHFR which is a clotting disorder. They said my homocysteine levels are normal so its not into the clotting part just the vitamin deficiency part but normal goes up to 10 and mine was 8.1. I read somewhere though that it shoots up when your pregnant. I'm just really nervous


----------



## DaisyQ

Ohhhh.... Hmm. Are you taking extra folic acid?

Did you ask your doctor about baby aspirin, or just your nurse? 

If you are worried, I would keep asking your questions and don't let a snarky attitude put you off. This is a HUGE deal, and you need to feel like you are doing everything possible to lead to a sticky bfp. I would try to talk to your doc again about it, and express hiw nervous you are not to take it, and find out if there are any reasons NOT to take it. And tell her/him that you've done your research, and it seems other women with mthfr take it, so why not you?


----------



## haj624

DaisyQ said:


> Ohhhh.... Hmm. Are you taking extra folic acid?
> 
> Did you ask your doctor about baby aspirin, or just your nurse?
> 
> If you are worried, I would keep asking your questions and don't let a snarky attitude put you off. This is a HUGE deal, and you need to feel like you are doing everything possible to lead to a sticky bfp. I would try to talk to your doc again about it, and express hiw nervous you are not to take it, and find out if there are any reasons NOT to take it. And tell her/him that you've done your research, and it seems other women with mthfr take it, so why not you?

Yup, they have me on extra folic acid. When the RE told me I had it, he said I didn't need blood thinners. Then when I had called last week (bc my primary had asked if I was on baby asprin or anything for it) I had asked the nurse and she said she would ask the doctor and call me back. She did and he said no. But after doing stupid research online it was REALLY REALLY bothering me. I literally cried for like 30 min on Saturday. So I spoke to the nurse this mroning when she did my sono and she said she would talk to him agian.


----------



## DaisyQ

:hugs: you are doing the right thing in being persistent. 

In my totally inexpert opinion, I don't think taking baby aspirin can hurt anything, but I hope your doctor confirms this, or at least explains why he thinks you really don't need it, in a way that alleviates your worry. :hugs:


----------



## haj624

DaisyQ said:


> :hugs: you are doing the right thing in being persistent.
> 
> In my totally inexpert opinion, I don't think taking baby aspirin can hurt anything, but I hope your doctor confirms this, or at least explains why he thinks you really don't need it, in a way that alleviates your worry. :hugs:

Thanks hun. I really am such a crazy lady and i cant believe I get like this. I just spend so much time worrying about little things. which majority are out of my control. I just want this to work so bad (just like everyone else). i want my happy ending too. i just dont know how much of the heart ache i can take either. I know i need to be positive i hear it all the time. but i think at everything we stand at losing in an instant...its amazing all of us a crazy


----------



## DaisyQ

I hear you sister. I think we all feel the same way. I get crazy about the details too. 

This is like high stakes poker. We keep upping the ante, and there is no guarantee of winning the pot. It's scary.


----------



## haj624

DaisyQ said:


> I hear you sister. I think we all feel the same way. I get crazy about the details too.
> 
> This is like high stakes poker. We keep upping the ante, and there is no guarantee of winning the pot. It's scary.

Its funny you say that bc i tried to explain it somewhat likethat to my mom bc im always getting the stay positive it will work and i just want to scream STOP SAYING THAT! bc no one knows it will work. every night i fall asleep this is all i think about and i spend the majority of the day thinking baout it too


----------



## oneof14

Haj, you sound just as crazy as me. I truly think that acupuncuture helps me with the aniexty! I am seriously so high-strung.


----------



## haj624

oneof14 said:


> Haj, you sound just as crazy as me. I truly think that acupuncuture helps me with the aniexty! I am seriously so high-strung.

I'm going to look into it if we need up needing another cycle. Because after stressing out about all of this now I'm worrying that the nurses and doctors are annoyed with me for asking so many questions and for questioning what they already told me about the baby asprin. These shots are not helping my crazy lol


----------



## oneof14

I am sure they are used to woman calling w/questions, if not, well they should be. Even if they think its "routine" to them, to us, there is nothing "routine" about it. I stress out some much that I am afraid its the reason why I am not preganant.


----------



## haj624

oneof14 said:


> I am sure they are used to woman calling w/questions, if not, well they should be. Even if they think its "routine" to them, to us, there is nothing "routine" about it. I stress out some much that I am afraid its the reason why I am not preganant.

i know me too. i worry about every little thing. like right now dh is trying to talk to me bc im in sheer panic that i asked them last week about the baby asprin and then asked again at my appt today even though he said i didnt need it last week that now the doctor is going to be annoyed that im questioning them. my stomach is like bothering me over it.


----------



## DaisyQ

Look, this is your health, your body, your IVF cycle - you have EVERY right to question them. You have to be your own advocate. Don't feel bad about it. I sometimes feel bad too - I try to be super nice to everyone I interact with, but you have to get your concerns addressed.

I do acupuncture too, and I think it definitely helps with stress.


----------



## haj624

This is why I love you ladies...i feel crazy and you make me feel better:hugs:


----------



## oneof14

Daisy is on-point. They get paid a lot of $$ to do what they do and they technically work for you, as you could've gone to another clinic. Ask away!


----------



## MrsC8776

Toucansofsoda said:


> I'm in 2ww right now. Supposed to test on fri 5/11... but I did a hpt, and it shows positive. Let's hope it stays that way. : fingers crossed :

Welcome :hi: Fingers crossed that the positive test stays that way. I can't wait to hear the final results. How many did you put back and on what day? :flower:



mrs stru said:


> Wow, it's all happening for a few of you. GL and hope everything goes to plan.
> 
> I have just dragged OH out of bed to come to my baseline scan. All is good, no cysts so all ready to start stimming tomorrow evening! Just hope that all goes okay.

Yay for no cysts and starting stims!! :happydance:



Lisa84 said:


> Hiya ladies :hi: Only just found this thread so im rocking up to the party a bit late but i have my EC tomorrow.
> 
> I had my final scan yesterday which showed around 21 follicles.
> 
> Congratulations for all the BFPs xx

Welcome :hi: Good luck at EC. :thumbup:



haj624 said:


> MrsStru-yayyy for stimming!!!
> 
> Lisa-Good luck at your EC!!!
> 
> AFM: I went for my first sono since I started my stims today and they said my linning looked great it was 7.7. And she said my biggest egg right now was 10.8 which was a good size for 3 days of stims. I forgot to see how many were there. I had asked a bunch of question today. I felt like I kinda annoyed her...I figured maybe she was having a bad morning bc theyre usualyl so nice there or maybe they're getting sick of my asking questions. I dont know why but the past few days I've been OBSESSED with the MTHFR. I've been doing so much research (the worst idea) and i see that majority of woman with it take baby asprin even if their levels are normal but my RE told me that since mine are normal I dont need it. So I've been driving myself crazy about it. And I had called last week to see if I should be taking it and they called me back and told me no but since its been driving me crazy since I looked stuff up today I had asked again in not so many words and I think thats what annoyed the nurse. I really really love the doctor but I think I'm just so nervous about having implantation problems or finally getting my BFP and miscarrying that its driving my nuts. I don't know about anyone else but my stims and lupron have made me a little extra nutty.:wacko:

Haj I'm sorry you are having a difficult time. The other girls are right... the people at the clinic are there for YOU. Don't let them make you feel like you are doing anything wrong by asking questions. If you didn't ask you would end up driving yourself crazy. I truly think all of this makes us all a little bit crazy at times. :wacko: No more Dr. Google though... I have found that it doesn't help anything in most cases. :thumbup:

Lulu~ How are things looking today?? I hope you are doing ok and the one egg that fertilized is growing nice and strong! 

I hope you all are doing well. I don't have anything to report but I want you all to know that I'm thinking of you and wishing you all the best. Does anyone have any updates that I'm missing or they would like added to the front page? If so please let me know. I'm trying to keep up with you all. :flower:


----------



## haj624

So the doctors office just called back and they are changing the dosage on my medicine because I have a lot of follicles.

I'm staying on 10iu of lupron
My gonal f I'm knocking down from 150 to 112.5 
and now i have to add 2ml (1 vile) of menopur.

3 shots a night now. So I have to do this tonight, tuesday, and wednesday and then thursday morning I go back in for my next sonogram.


----------



## DaisyQ

Update.

Just got my AMH results back. 1. Not what I was hoping for, although the nurse says it's a "normal" value. My doctor had said that if it was just normal or "average" that she might want not want to do a lupron protocol like my original RE wanted to do, but try an antagonist protocol instead. No idea what the differences are. She is out today, so I have to wait until tomorrow to find out. I hate the waiting.

Also, DH did a new SA - and his morph was only 1%. During his first SA in January, his morph was 6%, but it was done by a different lab. Also, DH did spend a little time in a hot tub on vacation 2 weeks ago so... probably not a good idea. So we are doing ICSI. Relieved not to have to decide anymore whether to do it or not, and relieved to have some answers (maybe) about why we are not concieving naturally. But a bummer to know that we are working with suboptimal sperm and possibly eggs. 

I really hope this is the extent of our issues and we won't have issues getting blasts or issues with implantation...


----------



## haj624

DaisyQ said:


> Update.
> 
> Just got my AMH results back. 1. Not what I was hoping for, although the nurse says it's a "normal" value. My doctor had said that if it was just normal or "average" that she might want not want to do a lupron protocol like my original RE wanted to do, but try an antagonist protocol instead. No idea what the differences are. She is out today, so I have to wait until tomorrow to find out. I hate the waiting.
> 
> Also, DH did a new SA - and his morph was only 1%. During his first SA in January, his morph was 6%, but it was done by a different lab. Also, DH did spend a little time in a hot tub on vacation 2 weeks ago so... probably not a good idea. So we are doing ICSI. Relieved not to have to decide anymore whether to do it or not, and relieved to have some answers (maybe) about why we are not concieving naturally. But a bummer to know that we are working with suboptimal sperm and possibly eggs.
> 
> I really hope this is the extent of our issues and we won't have issues getting blasts or issues with implantation...

My Dh's SA came back similar. His morph went from 5% to 2%. I'm glad were doing ICSI though because we dont have to worry about the sperm penetrating the eggs.

If your egg quality seems normal then I honestly wouldnt worry, I'm sure your doctor would tell you if they felt there would be issues from this and with the ICSI your DH's issues will be taken care of. No worries it will all work out!!!:hugs:


----------



## drsquid

kind of a relief not to have to make that decision. i kinda like that my doc said he recommends icsi with donor sperm. then i dotn have to worry, should i do it, 50,50 etc. still in a waiting game, go back friday for progesterone level. i guess i was wrong about it being the waiting that is makig me crazy cause i feel a ton better. i was actually super happy over the weekend and it has been ages.


----------



## s08

Hi ladies! I just caught up with the thread from the weekend. Work is a little crazy, so sorry I don't have time to leave personalized messages. But I promise I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you all. 

AFM, I went in for a u/s yesterday (day 8 of meds) and everything looked good. 15 or so follies between 11 and 15 mm. Plus another 10 or so under 10. I return tomorrow for another u/s and probably trigger tomorrow night for a Thursday ER. I'm still feeling really good, no side effects from the stims yet...knock on wood.


----------



## DaisyQ

s08 said:


> Hi ladies! I just caught up with the thread from the weekend. Work is a little crazy, so sorry I don't have time to leave personalized messages. But I promise I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you all.
> 
> AFM, I went in for a u/s yesterday (day 8 of meds) and everything looked good. 15 or so follies between 11 and 15 mm. Plus another 10 or so under 10. I return tomorrow for another u/s and probably trigger tomorrow night for a Thursday ER. I'm still feeling really good, no side effects from the stims yet...knock on wood.

That's great! Good luck.


----------



## DaisyQ

haj624 said:


> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> Update.
> 
> Just got my AMH results back. 1. Not what I was hoping for, although the nurse says it's a "normal" value. My doctor had said that if it was just normal or "average" that she might want not want to do a lupron protocol like my original RE wanted to do, but try an antagonist protocol instead. No idea what the differences are. She is out today, so I have to wait until tomorrow to find out. I hate the waiting.
> 
> Also, DH did a new SA - and his morph was only 1%. During his first SA in January, his morph was 6%, but it was done by a different lab. Also, DH did spend a little time in a hot tub on vacation 2 weeks ago so... probably not a good idea. So we are doing ICSI. Relieved not to have to decide anymore whether to do it or not, and relieved to have some answers (maybe) about why we are not concieving naturally. But a bummer to know that we are working with suboptimal sperm and possibly eggs.
> 
> I really hope this is the extent of our issues and we won't have issues getting blasts or issues with implantation...
> 
> My Dh's SA came back similar. His morph went from 5% to 2%. I'm glad were doing ICSI though because we dont have to worry about the sperm penetrating the eggs.
> 
> If your egg quality seems normal then I honestly wouldnt worry, I'm sure your doctor would tell you if they felt there would be issues from this and with the ICSI your DH's issues will be taken care of. No worries it will all work out!!!:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks. It's hard not to feel bummed. I was sure my AMH would be fine. And I guess it is OK, but honestly, it's low for my age. I read a study where my level is more typical of someone 37-38. :shrug:


----------



## michelle01

I am just catching up with everyone's posts; yay for everyone stimming!! It will go so fast! And Haj....you should not be afraid to ask them questions! When I went through my first IVF, I asked them so many questions, they told me to call them as often as I wanted, that is what they were there for.

I found out today my results came back from my chromosome testing and everything was normal. In a way I was like...REALLY??? How could it all be normal, but the pregnancy fail? Then I was relived to know that there was nothing wrong either. I have a consult with the doctor on May 21. The nurse told me today that I cannot start another IVF round until my second cycle starts, so here I am just waiting for the first one to even start with no sign of it :nope: today is cycle day 32, so frustrating!!


----------



## greekgirl

hi. :wave: good luck to all the girls trying and good patience and great results to the girls in their 2ww! i am two days away from egg retrieval, did my pregnyl shot tonight and i have a question.
since we started out for IUI but changed our minds to IVF around the beginning of clomid i only did my first estradiol blood test on saturday and got my results back tonight. 
what are normal levels? 
mine were at 1376
the doctor didn't comment on the level. i texted him the results as i was in class and couldn't call and he texted back "ok. see you tomorrow"
:shrug:

i am sure i will have a lot of questions throughout this wait.

thanks in advance :flower:


----------



## s08

greekgirl said:


> hi. :wave: good luck to all the girls trying and good patience and great results to the girls in their 2ww! i am two days away from egg retrieval, did my pregnyl shot tonight and i have a question.
> since we started out for IUI but changed our minds to IVF around the beginning of clomid i only did my first estradiol blood test on saturday and got my results back tonight.
> what are normal levels?
> mine were at 1376
> the doctor didn't comment on the level. i texted him the results as i was in class and couldn't call and he texted back "ok. see you tomorrow"
> :shrug:
> 
> i am sure i will have a lot of questions throughout this wait.
> 
> thanks in advance :flower:

From what I have heard, there is not a standard estradiol level for all women. It varies from person to person. They will monitor to see how it is rising from day to day however. And correct me if I'm wrong ladies, but if its too high, you are at a greater risk of OHSS. For comparison purposes, my e2 levels were as follows:

Day 3: 81
Day 5: Just over 500
Day 8: Just over 1000

My RE was happy with these numbers and they have not changed my meds. I hope this is at least somewhat helpful, and good luck with your transfer! I'm just a couple days behind you.


----------



## MoBaby

michelle01 said:


> I am just catching up with everyone's posts; yay for everyone stimming!! It will go so fast! And Haj....you should not be afraid to ask them questions! When I went through my first IVF, I asked them so many questions, they told me to call them as often as I wanted, that is what they were there for.
> 
> I found out today my results came back from my chromosome testing and everything was normal. In a way I was like...REALLY??? How could it all be normal, but the pregnancy fail? Then I was relived to know that there was nothing wrong either. I have a consult with the doctor on May 21. The nurse told me today that I cannot start another IVF round until my second cycle starts, so here I am just waiting for the first one to even start with no sign of it :nope: today is cycle day 32, so frustrating!!

mine took 8 weeks exactly for cd1....af was normal and i seem to be back on track as im pretty sure i ovulated cd13/14. my testing was normal as well which still left questions but i left it at that. maybe we will be cycling together?

afm: kinda down today (again) realized im not getting that natural bfp this month (or ever) and im just getting down on myself about it. but not long now until my ivf cycle so i will just be happy about that, happy that we can go through round 3.


----------



## Tink31

On day 15 of buserelin.. Down reg scan tomorrow.
First attempt at IVF with unexplained infertility.


----------



## alscreetch

s08 said:


> S08- I'm glad u posted that, bc my day 3 (which was today) came back at 100. They upper my Follistim from 225 to 300 just until Wednesday. They continuously will monitor these levels. I have 4 appointments this week alone. I'm crazy calm right now... I feel like I'm listening and talking to my ovaries... Lmao... Tell me I'm not alone at talking to my organs... Haha


----------



## s08

alscreetch said:


> s08 said:
> 
> 
> S08- I'm glad u posted that, bc my day 3 (which was today) came back at 100. They upper my Follistim from 225 to 300 just until Wednesday. They continuously will monitor these levels. I have 4 appointments this week alone. I'm crazy calm right now... I feel like I'm listening and talking to my ovaries... Lmao... Tell me I'm not alone at talking to my organs... Haha
> 
> Glad you're feeling calm and hope the meds are treating you ok so far. I can't say that I have been chatting with my ovaries much lately, but maybe I should start! :haha:Click to expand...


----------



## DancingDiva

Hey ladies how u all getting on? 

Anyone got any tips during the TWW as it feels like the longest days ever lol


----------



## TTB

Haj - ask away, this is a new process for all of us, the doctors and nurses are there to answer your questions. Did they say how many follicles you had?

DaisyQ - glad you have a decision about the ICSI

s08 - yay, not long now

michelle01 - hope the wait goes quick! Try to keep busy, I find throwing myself into my work makes time fly by.

Greekgirl - sorry cant help with the levels, but wanted to wish you lots of luck for your retrieval

Tink31 - Welcome and good luck with your cycle!

MoBaby - so sorry your feeling down, this will be all worth it in the end!!!

alscreetch - your not alone, i talk to my ovaries too hehe :) Last cycle after I found out I had 19 follicles I said "good job ovaries" out loud my husband cracked up :D

DancingDiva - I throw myself into my work, I find it really takes my mind off things.


----------



## DancingDiva

Thanks, I'll try however we are really quiet in work just now so it's hard to keep myself occupied lol


----------



## haj624

TTB-I didnt find out yesterday but at my baseline on Friday I had 22. I go back in on Thursday morning and I will ask then.

Dancing-Sorry I would be the worst at giving you advice I have zero patience.


----------



## DancingDiva

I'm starting to feel that way myself everyday is getting longer lol


----------



## haj624

DancingDiva said:


> I'm starting to feel that way myself everyday is getting longer lol

What day do you test?


----------



## michelle01

MoBaby said:


> michelle01 said:
> 
> 
> I am just catching up with everyone's posts; yay for everyone stimming!! It will go so fast! And Haj....you should not be afraid to ask them questions! When I went through my first IVF, I asked them so many questions, they told me to call them as often as I wanted, that is what they were there for.
> 
> I found out today my results came back from my chromosome testing and everything was normal. In a way I was like...REALLY??? How could it all be normal, but the pregnancy fail? Then I was relived to know that there was nothing wrong either. I have a consult with the doctor on May 21. The nurse told me today that I cannot start another IVF round until my second cycle starts, so here I am just waiting for the first one to even start with no sign of it :nope: today is cycle day 32, so frustrating!!
> 
> mine took 8 weeks exactly for cd1....af was normal and i seem to be back on track as im pretty sure i ovulated cd13/14. my testing was normal as well which still left questions but i left it at that. maybe we will be cycling together?
> 
> afm: kinda down today (again) realized im not getting that natural bfp this month (or ever) and im just getting down on myself about it. but not long now until my ivf cycle so i will just be happy about that, happy that we can go through round 3.Click to expand...

I hope it doesn't take that long, but at least I am almost 4 1/2 weeks now. I just hate waiting; I have no patience! What would really be bad is if it did take 8 weeks, then I go back to normal, puts me into another IVF round towards the end of June/July, putting EC in the beginning of August and I cannot take off during the first 2 weeks of August. So I would then have to wait yet another month. I just cannot think about that right now and what could be!

I am sorry you are feeling down; just keep thinking about your next IVF cycle starting and that you will get that BFP!!!


----------



## alscreetch

MoBaby said:


> mine took 8 weeks exactly for cd1....af was normal and i seem to be back on track as im pretty sure i ovulated cd13/14. my testing was normal as well which still left questions but i left it at that. maybe we will be cycling together?
> 
> afm: kinda down today (again) realized im not getting that natural bfp this month (or ever) and im just getting down on myself about it. but not long now until my ivf cycle so i will just be happy about that, happy that we can go through round 3.

Mobaby- I completely understand the frustrations with not getting a natural bfp. You are in a position now to obtain it through IVF... You will get there girl!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## haj624

Is there like an ideal thickness for your lining to be for implantation? I know it can be too thin but can it be too thick?


----------



## haj624

Alsooo does anyone do menopur shots? Mine stung last night!!! Is it supposed to?:shrug:


----------



## MoBaby

Menopur burns like a Mother!! I hated it . I dont have to do it ivf 3 :)

Michelle: same thing happened to me. Since af took its sweet time I had to wait then the clinic doesn't do ivf in June so that put me to july! It's soo frustrating but this process isnt something we should rush I kept reminding myself.


----------



## haj624

MoBaby said:


> Menopur burns like a Mother!! I hated it . I dont have to do it ivf 3 :)
> 
> Michelle: same thing happened to me. Since af took its sweet time I had to wait then the clinic doesn't do ivf in June so that put me to july! It's soo frustrating but this process isnt something we should rush I kept reminding myself.

I took it for the first time last nigth and i didnt know if i was imagining it burning lmao.

Now does that also stimulate follicles? Or does it do something different then Gonal F?


----------



## michelle01

Haj - with menopur if you let it sit for at least 10 to 15 minutes after you draw it up, it does not sting or burn as bad. I remember reading that on other posts and also watching some u-tube videos and someone mentioned that mixing the solution with the powder it is so concentrated, which is why it burns if you do the injection right away. I also used to ice my injection areas for about 30 seconds as well before doing them before and after; I was such a baby with needles, but I got used to them. And doing it slow helps lessen the burning as well.


----------



## haj624

michelle01 said:


> Haj - with menopur if you let it sit for at least 10 to 15 minutes after you draw it up, it does not sting or burn as bad. I remember reading that on other posts and also watching some u-tube videos and someone mentioned that mixing the solution with the powder it is so concentrated, which is why it burns if you do the injection right away. I also used to ice my injection areas for about 30 seconds as well before doing them before and after; I was such a baby with needles, but I got used to them. And doing it slow helps lessen the burning as well.

Thanks for the tip!! The nurse had said to do 1cc but on the instructions it said use as many vials of powder as your told and i dont think she said a number. i just used one last night but i have an email into them to double check. Even though i called yesterday to make sure it was 1cc:dohh:


----------



## oneof14

Hello Ladies, I've been so so busy w/work and family obligations that I have to read up for personals. I hope everyone is handling their meds ok and keeping busy during tww. 

I'm due to start IVF upon AF's arrival next week. I just got word that there is a shortage of Ganirelix, which is one of the prescibed meds they gave me. I left a message for the Doctor to see if there is an alternative to that medication. I am waiting to hear back.


----------



## MoBaby

Memopur is hmg and gonal f is fsh.... It works with fsh product. It has fsh and also a small amount of LH. It further stimulates the ovarian follicle development. 
To mix my re nurse said 1 cc of saline and put it into 1st vial then draw that up and put it into next and draw it up until all vials are mixed. 

How exciting oneof14!!


----------



## haj624

MoBaby said:


> Memopur is hmg and gonal f is fsh.... It works with fsh product. It has fsh and also a small amount of LH. It further stimulates the ovarian follicle development.
> To mix my re nurse said 1 cc of saline and put it into 1st vial then draw that up and put it into next and draw it up until all vials are mixed.
> 
> How exciting oneof14!!

You used all the vials in one night? I have a package with 5 vials. She told me to take it for the 3 nights though.


----------



## MoBaby

I did 2 vials per night so I ended up using 3 boxes. She said just 1cc no matter how many vials. I did Menopur 150 with 150 gonal. I really hate mixing them. I always felt like I was doing it wrong!


----------



## alscreetch

Lulu 07 said:


> Hey Ladies!! I got a disappointing fertilization report today. The RE said that out of the 34 eggs, only 4 were fully mature and so far one fertilized :cry:. He said that there's a lot that are almost mature and he says he expects some of them to mature over the next 2 days. I'm really concerned and scared that the one that fertilized doesn't make it to transfer day. I feel like all this pain I'm going through might have gone to waste. I was willing to put up with any kind of pain to have something transferred. The only hope I have is to pray to God that some of the other ones mature and more fertilize.

Praying for you Lulu... I know more will mature!! But if they don't those 4 mature embies will be the best grade!!! :hugs:


----------



## s08

TTB, Im looking at your signature and have a question. Im sure youve written it here, but can you remind meof the 9 eggs that fertilized on your first go-round of IVF, is it right that you only got 1 egg to day 5 as an early blast? Nothing to freeze? If so, did they have any reason why only 1 made it? 

I do menopur too and yes, they sting like a biotch! Nurse told me that was normal. My Follistim also hurts a little, but not Lupron. 

Michelle, now you tell me about the Menopur tip! I just finished the shots last night!

For ladies who have done an intramuscular shot (in lower back/upper butt area...I'm sure that is the technical medical term), did anyone do it themselves? I trigger tonight (for a Thursday ERYah!) and DH won't be home. The nurse said some women do it themselves, but just wondering if anyone here has. The nurse drew a circle this morning with a permanent marker where the shot should go. Wow, IVF is sexy, isnt' it?!? :haha:

So, I had lots of follies this morning at my u/s (day 10 of stims), so the nurse warned me that I was at a higher risk of OHSS. I thought it was interesting that she recommended not drinking lots of water, as it could make it worse. She said mostly drink Gatorade or other sports drinks. Ive been doing Gatorade, coconut water, and tons of water, so Ill focus on the sports drinks. 

Hope all is well with everyone else!


----------



## oneof14

Good luck s08. I asked my nurse the same question, as my DH might night be here for some of the progesterone shots. She suggest turn my backside to a mirror so I can get a better look, she also said when the time comes, she will also draw a circle.


----------



## haj624

Well I spoke to the nurse and she said for me to just use one vile of powder. Tonight starts night 5 of stims for me, did anyone else feel a little pressue in the ovaries or anything by then?

So8-yayy how exciting!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MrsC8776

michelle01 said:


> I am just catching up with everyone's posts; yay for everyone stimming!! It will go so fast! And Haj....you should not be afraid to ask them questions! When I went through my first IVF, I asked them so many questions, they told me to call them as often as I wanted, that is what they were there for.
> 
> I found out today my results came back from my chromosome testing and everything was normal. In a way I was like...REALLY??? How could it all be normal, but the pregnancy fail? Then I was relived to know that there was nothing wrong either. I have a consult with the doctor on May 21. The nurse told me today that I cannot start another IVF round until my second cycle starts, so here I am just waiting for the first one to even start with no sign of it :nope: today is cycle day 32, so frustrating!!

I'm glad your test came back with good news. Sorry it didn't provide and answer for you though. I hope AF shows for you soon so that you can get started sooner than later. 



greekgirl said:


> hi. :wave: good luck to all the girls trying and good patience and great results to the girls in their 2ww! i am two days away from egg retrieval, did my pregnyl shot tonight and i have a question.
> since we started out for IUI but changed our minds to IVF around the beginning of clomid i only did my first estradiol blood test on saturday and got my results back tonight.
> what are normal levels?
> mine were at 1376
> the doctor didn't comment on the level. i texted him the results as i was in class and couldn't call and he texted back "ok. see you tomorrow"
> :shrug:
> 
> i am sure i will have a lot of questions throughout this wait.
> 
> thanks in advance :flower:

Welcome :hi: I hope your appointment goes well today. I don't know much about levels but hopefully yours were good. 



MoBaby said:


> afm: kinda down today (again) realized im not getting that natural bfp this month (or ever) and im just getting down on myself about it. but not long now until my ivf cycle so i will just be happy about that, happy that we can go through round 3.

:hugs: Sorry you are feeling down. Round 3 will work for you and you will get a sticky BFP! 



Tink31 said:


> On day 15 of buserelin.. Down reg scan tomorrow.
> First attempt at IVF with unexplained infertility.

Welcome :hi: I hope your appointment goes well today! 



DancingDiva said:


> Hey ladies how u all getting on?
> 
> Anyone got any tips during the TWW as it feels like the longest days ever lol

I really don't have any tips for the TWW but I imagine it's the longest wait ever! Is there anything you do as a hobby that you can sink yourself into?



haj624 said:


> Alsooo does anyone do menopur shots? Mine stung last night!!! Is it supposed to?:shrug:

I've heard some of them sting. I haven't started yet but it's good to know which ones do and which ones don't. I agree that leaving them out for a few minutes helps with the sting, at least thats what I've heard. :shrug:



oneof14 said:


> Hello Ladies, I've been so so busy w/work and family obligations that I have to read up for personals. I hope everyone is handling their meds ok and keeping busy during tww.
> 
> I'm due to start IVF upon AF's arrival next week. I just got word that there is a shortage of Ganirelix, which is one of the prescibed meds they gave me. I left a message for the Doctor to see if there is an alternative to that medication. I am waiting to hear back.

Yay for getting started! Have you heard back from the doctor yet? Fingers crossed they will find enough for you or suggest something different. 



s08 said:


> TTB, Im looking at your signature and have a question. Im sure youve written it here, but can you remind meof the 9 eggs that fertilized on your first go-round of IVF, is it right that you only got 1 egg to day 5 as an early blast? Nothing to freeze? If so, did they have any reason why only 1 made it?
> 
> I do menopur too and yes, they sting like a biotch! Nurse told me that was normal. My Follistim also hurts a little, but not Lupron.
> 
> Michelle, now you tell me about the Menopur tip! I just finished the shots last night!
> 
> For ladies who have done an intramuscular shot (in lower back/upper butt area...I'm sure that is the technical medical term), did anyone do it themselves? I trigger tonight (for a Thursday ERYah!) and DH won't be home. The nurse said some women do it themselves, but just wondering if anyone here has. The nurse drew a circle this morning with a permanent marker where the shot should go. Wow, IVF is sexy, isnt' it?!? :haha:
> 
> So, I had lots of follies this morning at my u/s (day 10 of stims), so the nurse warned me that I was at a higher risk of OHSS. I thought it was interesting that she recommended not drinking lots of water, as it could make it worse. She said mostly drink Gatorade or other sports drinks. Ive been doing Gatorade, coconut water, and tons of water, so Ill focus on the sports drinks.
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone else!

I have heard of a couple girls doing those shots themselves. I believe they said it was a little difficult but do able. Is there anyone you can ask to help you? I'm excited for you to do your ER and I look forward to hearing how many they collect! As for the OHSS and what to do... I'm going to bump a thread to the top that Mrs. Bear wrote. Not to scare anyone but to help with what to watch for and what she drank. 

Oh and yes IVF is soooo sexy! :haha:

Not much going on with me still. Just counting down the days until the next appointment. Being bored out of my mind and tired of the waiting between appointments. Although we do have one each week this month. :wacko:


----------



## oneof14

MrsC, I did hear back, the nurse told me not to worry, she said by the time I start that med, they will have it in or recommend something else. Thanks for asking.

When is the urologist appt? Next week? It must be so difficult to cramp everything in, as time is limited before your hubby gets deployed again.


----------



## drsquid

im gonna do all my own injections.. the cats just arent catching on

oneof- cetrotide is the same that is what i used (doc wrote for either)

still in a good mood.. this is crazy


----------



## mrs stru

I did my 1st menopur injection about 30 minutes ago and it didnt hurt or sting. Well, not so far anyway. I thought it would as the buserelin itches! 
I am on 3 powders to 1 liquid and it seemed to take ages to mix the 3!


----------



## haj624

drsquid said:


> im gonna do all my own injections.. the cats just arent catching on
> 
> oneof- cetrotide is the same that is what i used (doc wrote for either)
> 
> still in a good mood.. this is crazy

:rofl: you just made me laugh out loud at work


----------



## MrsC8776

oneof14 said:


> MrsC, I did hear back, the nurse told me not to worry, she said by the time I start that med, they will have it in or recommend something else. Thanks for asking.
> 
> When is the urologist appt? Next week? It must be so difficult to cramp everything in, as time is limited before your hubby gets deployed again.

Thats great to hear! :thumbup:

We have the urology consult this Thursday. An important meeting with the FS next Thursday. Not sure what will be discussed during that. The TESE biopsy on the 22nd. :wacko: After that we have the injection class on the 29th. We haven't done the IVF intro class yet but I wanted hubby to be here for the injection class. I will do the intro one alone on June 14th. So lots of appointments in a short amount of time. Thank you for asking. :flower:


----------



## MrsC8776

drsquid said:


> im gonna do all my own injections.. the cats just arent catching on
> 
> oneof- cetrotide is the same that is what i used (doc wrote for either)
> 
> still in a good mood.. this is crazy

:rofl: Silly cats. You would think they would want to help, they usually like to help with everything else. Well that is if they are anything like my english bulldog. :dohh:


----------



## oneof14

Hang in there MrsC, it hard enough to go through IVF, let alone doing all by yourself. You are very strong and you get your BFP! Fingers crossed that your appt works out great!!!


----------



## drsquid

haj- glad i could do that. my life is somewhat of a comedy/drama etc right now but.. the two cats inability to perform simple tasks continues as usual =)


----------



## haj624

MrsC-You're strong and amazing and you can handle all of this!!!
DrSquid-dont worry my life is the same way


----------



## MrsC8776

Thanks ladies, you all are so sweet and it's really nice to have all of you who truly understand what this is like.


----------



## haj624

MrsC8776 said:


> Thanks ladies, you all are so sweet and it's really nice to have all of you who truly understand what this is like.

I would go crazy without you ladies:wacko: Because no one in my family or my friends truly understand what going through infertility is like


----------



## MrsC8776

mrs stru said:


> I did my 1st menopur injection about 30 minutes ago and it didnt hurt or sting. Well, not so far anyway. I thought it would as the buserelin itches!
> I am on 3 powders to 1 liquid and it seemed to take ages to mix the 3!

I'm glad it wasn't bad. :thumbup:



haj624 said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies, you all are so sweet and it's really nice to have all of you who truly understand what this is like.
> 
> I would go crazy without you ladies:wacko: Because no one in my family or my friends truly understand what going through infertility is likeClick to expand...

Same here haj. No one truly understands but then again I don't want to many people to know. The 50 million questions would drive me up the wall.


----------



## haj624

MrsC8776 said:


> mrs stru said:
> 
> 
> I did my 1st menopur injection about 30 minutes ago and it didnt hurt or sting. Well, not so far anyway. I thought it would as the buserelin itches!
> I am on 3 powders to 1 liquid and it seemed to take ages to mix the 3!
> 
> I'm glad it wasn't bad. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies, you all are so sweet and it's really nice to have all of you who truly understand what this is like.Click to expand...
> 
> I would go crazy without you ladies:wacko: Because no one in my family or my friends truly understand what going through infertility is likeClick to expand...
> 
> Same here haj. No one truly understands but then again I don't want to many people to know. The 50 million questions would drive me up the wall.Click to expand...

i agree...only my immediate family knows mom, dad, brothers...no aunts, uncles, cousins...even though were super close to them. And my best friend knows


----------



## s08

drsquid said:


> im gonna do all my own injections.. the cats just arent catching on

My pup has been handling all my injections, but I've always known dogs were superior to cats! Just more evidence, I suppose. :haha:

In all seriousness though, I've done all my own so far. No problem in the belly, but just wasn't sure I could maneuver the one in my back. I'm sure I'll manage.


----------



## Lulu 07

Hey Ladies!! 

Sorry I went MIA but I hadn't been feeling too well. I was still very bloated from the hyperstim and I was having a hard time taking a deep breath without being in a lot of pain. If I laughed, it felt like I had knives stabbing in my upper chest and shoulders and up into my neck. I was sleeping upright for the past few days. Today I woke up feeling much better with the breathing thing though. 

As for the embryos, yesterday another egg had matured but we were still at only one fertilized egg. The fertilized one had fragmentation and was at 4 cells which is somewhat poor quality so he told me that he wanted to do the 3-day transfer which would be today. Even though he didn't have too much home for it, he said we want to put back in it's natural environment to give it the best chance. When I went in this morning, I was happy to hear that the one that matured later fertilized. This one devided into 2 cells very cleanly with no fragmentation so that made me a little happy. The 1st one was still at 4 cells but he said he has seen it happen all the time where they stop deviding for a day and then devide very rapidly after that. Well, we ended up transferring the 2 embryos today. I don't have too much hope for the first one but I have some hope for the second one. Technically the second one was not transferred at 3 days because it only fertilized yesterday. Oh, and I got to bring home a picture of the 2 embryos which is really cool!!

I hope all you ladies are doing well. Thank you for all your support.. you ladies are really wonderful. I will try to do personals later.


----------



## haj624

Lulu-fingers crossed embryo number 2 steps up. What does fragmentation of an egg mean?


----------



## Lucie73821

Had our apt. with the new RE today. Dr. was very nice not at all the mean guy I had heard. Long story short, there are some certain levels he wants tested that my previous RE did not have done. He wants me to finishthis packof BC (I have 8 pills left), wait 2 weeks, then go in for the blood work. I am to call the office on CD 1 to schedule anultrasound. He highly suspects I have pcos, but will wait for the results of the bloodwork. What was interesting is he said two of our embryos showed evidence of defragmentation ( one 5%, the other 10%). We were not told this, which upsets me. The previous RE basically told us they were perfect. Also, new RE said Dhs SA was fine, and old RE was all doom and gloom about it. So the new RE is going to order Dhs records from his biologist and my actual HSG films. We also learned he won't be doing another round of ivf until August, which is a bummer. We had really hoped to be able to do another cycle in June or July when we are off school. 

I guess I had unrealistic expectations of what today's apt. would be like. I really was hoping we would leave with a clear plan in place. But now its just back to more waiting....


----------



## haj624

mrs stru said:


> I did my 1st menopur injection about 30 minutes ago and it didnt hurt or sting. Well, not so far anyway. I thought it would as the buserelin itches!
> I am on 3 powders to 1 liquid and it seemed to take ages to mix the 3!

My lupron made me itch too. My menopur is 1 powder and 1 liquid. Mine burnssss though. Are you taking any other stims besides that?


----------



## mrs stru

haj624 said:


> mrs stru said:
> 
> 
> I did my 1st menopur injection about 30 minutes ago and it didnt hurt or sting. Well, not so far anyway. I thought it would as the buserelin itches!
> I am on 3 powders to 1 liquid and it seemed to take ages to mix the 3!
> 
> My lupron made me itch too. My menopur is 1 powder and 1 liquid. Mine burnssss though. Are you taking any other stims besides that?Click to expand...

No, just the menopur in the evening and the buserelin in the morning.


----------



## TTB

s08 - yes, only 1 day 5 blast, none to freeze :( He said it could be egg quality, potentially a chromosomal issue, or even just my response to the drugs. He mentioned that often people that have poor embryo development 1 cycle will have much better development the cycle after, and changing doses slightly will often have a big impact. He has lowered my dose from 150iu to 125iu puregon, i'm also waiting for my chromosomal test results back for DH and I, and really hoping they are ok or I will need PGD which is really expensive!
Interesting re: the no water thing, my clinic advises all patients to drink 1.5-2.5 liters of water during the entire cycle. So confusing! :confused:

Haj - I have started feeling a little pressure in my ovaries, i'm on day 4 of stims. I think that is completely normal. I have also heard ice before the shot helps a lot.

MrsC - Wow, you are going to be one busy lady!

Lulu - Glad you are feeling better and that your embies got transferred today! 

Lucie - your new Dr sounds very thorough, sorry it is going to take a while to get going though.

AFM - on day 4 of stims, feeling quite bloated already and a bit tired as well. Have my scan in 5 days and hoping they'll say i'll be good to go.


----------



## AnnetteCali

Hello Ladies...

I have a few questions. This is my first IVF cycle.. I started my meds on monday. I am certainly not used to 3-4 injections a night... as compared to my 1 injection when I was doing IUI'S. 

How soon after the embryo transfer can I take a pregnancy test? Will I have a trigger shot this cycle ? 

One other question... how many DH's have to produce their sperm sample at the infertility clinic? I feel so stressed fro my hubby. Our past IUI cycles we have been lucky enough to produce it at home and drive it in to the clinic... but.. the IVF clinic prefers to collect there. That seems soo stressful! 

Sending baby dust to everyone!!


----------



## haj624

AnnetteCali said:


> Hello Ladies...
> 
> I have a few questions. This is my first IVF cycle.. I started my meds on monday. I am certainly not used to 3-4 injections a night... as compared to my 1 injection when I was doing IUI'S.
> 
> How soon after the embryo transfer can I take a pregnancy test? Will I have a trigger shot this cycle ?
> 
> One other question... how many DH's have to produce their sperm sample at the infertility clinic? I feel so stressed fro my hubby. Our past IUI cycles we have been lucky enough to produce it at home and drive it in to the clinic... but.. the IVF clinic prefers to collect there. That seems soo stressful!
> 
> Sending baby dust to everyone!!

I'm on my first IVF cycle myself. All doctors have differnt protocols. My RE doesnt do a blood test till 2 weeks after the transfer. And yes, you will do a trigger shot.

My dh did his sample at home for IUI as well but the doctor wants it done at the place the day of...so thats what were doing. Any idea when you ER is?

Good Luck!!!


----------



## s08

Thanks for the info. TTB. I really hope you have a better response to the new drugs. And so I'm not spewing mis-information, my clinic didn't say no water, just that other drinks with electrolytes are much better and only drink water to quench thirst. Not sure, but I stocked up on Gatorade yesterday!

Annette, my dh will provide his sample at the clinic as well. He did this for all 3 IUI's too. It does put a little pressure on them, but from what you're putting your body through, its seems to pale in comparison. I know the pressure is a problem for some men however. 

So, I did the intramuscular trigger by myself last night, and it was soooo easy! The needle was really long, but it hurt less than the injections in the belly. The clinic wanted me to take a preg. test this morning to confirm absorption (supposed to be positive obviously from trigger). Blaring positive...so that is what they look like...never actually seen one myself! :haha:

ER tomorrow!!!


----------



## haj624

s08 said:


> Thanks for the info. TTB. I really hope you have a better response to the new drugs. And so I'm not spewing mis-information, my clinic didn't say no water, just that other drinks with electrolytes are much better and only drink water to quench thirst. Not sure, but I stocked up on Gatorade yesterday!
> 
> Annette, my dh will provide his sample at the clinic as well. He did this for all 3 IUI's too. It does put a little pressure on them, but from what you're putting your body through, its seems to pale in comparison. I know the pressure is a problem for some men however.
> 
> So, I did the intramuscular trigger by myself last night, and it was soooo easy! The needle was really long, but it hurt less than the injections in the belly. The clinic wanted me to take a preg. test this morning to confirm absorption (supposed to be positive obviously from trigger). Blaring positive...so that is what they look like...never actually seen one myself! :haha:
> 
> ER tomorrow!!!

So exciting!!! How many follicles did you have on your last check? My fingers are crossed for you!!!


----------



## haj624

I have my next sono tomorrow. I'm starting to feel pressure and kinda bloated. I'm hoping tonight is my last night of menopur because that is one shot I definitely dont like!!! It makes me anxious to take it....the other 2...no problem. Fingers crossed that if everything stays on track my ER will be a week from today!!! Eeek!!!


----------



## drsquid

meh, starting to get anxious to start... at least i am off tomorrow so time should go fast til my fri am bloodwork. my happy happy has also worn off (perhaps cause i knew id be working with 2 lazy people today and they have as always proven to be even more useless than i fear). im not back down to down yet, but im getting there... sigh. yesterday i started thinking... perhaps i should go for finding a guy (well, seeing if my crush could work out which iknow it cant) instead of doing this.. i think im back to my senses.. if i made it to 39 without making it work, thinking it is suddenly going to work now (or at least worth delaying my dreams which i may not have much more time for... ) sorry just meh today


----------



## s08

haj624 said:


> s08 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. TTB. I really hope you have a better response to the new drugs. And so I'm not spewing mis-information, my clinic didn't say no water, just that other drinks with electrolytes are much better and only drink water to quench thirst. Not sure, but I stocked up on Gatorade yesterday!
> 
> Annette, my dh will provide his sample at the clinic as well. He did this for all 3 IUI's too. It does put a little pressure on them, but from what you're putting your body through, its seems to pale in comparison. I know the pressure is a problem for some men however.
> 
> So, I did the intramuscular trigger by myself last night, and it was soooo easy! The needle was really long, but it hurt less than the injections in the belly. The clinic wanted me to take a preg. test this morning to confirm absorption (supposed to be positive obviously from trigger). Blaring positive...so that is what they look like...never actually seen one myself! :haha:
> 
> ER tomorrow!!!
> 
> So exciting!!! How many follicles did you have on your last check? My fingers are crossed for you!!!Click to expand...

Thanks! I'm not totally sure how many follies I had because I lost track when they were measuring and I didn't ask. Maybe 15 measurable ones? They said I had so many that they wanted me to be extra vigilant about watching for hyperstim signs after the retrieval. I was a little worried that the follies were not all close to the same size (like one was 23mm and some others were 14mm), but I'm sure they will get plenty of mature eggs (at least I really hope!). 

And good luck with your sono tomorrow. I never had any bloating or pain during stims, but I know its common. Looking forward to hearing how things are progressing!


----------



## haj624

s08 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s08 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. TTB. I really hope you have a better response to the new drugs. And so I'm not spewing mis-information, my clinic didn't say no water, just that other drinks with electrolytes are much better and only drink water to quench thirst. Not sure, but I stocked up on Gatorade yesterday!
> 
> Annette, my dh will provide his sample at the clinic as well. He did this for all 3 IUI's too. It does put a little pressure on them, but from what you're putting your body through, its seems to pale in comparison. I know the pressure is a problem for some men however.
> 
> So, I did the intramuscular trigger by myself last night, and it was soooo easy! The needle was really long, but it hurt less than the injections in the belly. The clinic wanted me to take a preg. test this morning to confirm absorption (supposed to be positive obviously from trigger). Blaring positive...so that is what they look like...never actually seen one myself! :haha:
> 
> ER tomorrow!!!
> 
> So exciting!!! How many follicles did you have on your last check? My fingers are crossed for you!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I'm not totally sure how many follies I had because I lost track when they were measuring and I didn't ask. Maybe 15 measurable ones? They said I had so many that they wanted me to be extra vigilant about watching for hyperstim signs after the retrieval. I was a little worried that the follies were not all close to the same size (like one was 23mm and some others were 14mm), but I'm sure they will get plenty of mature eggs (at least I really hope!).
> 
> And good luck with your sono tomorrow. I never had any bloating or pain during stims, but I know its common. Looking forward to hearing how things are progressing!Click to expand...

I'm sure everything will go great!!! Keep us updated!!!
Thank you!!:flower:


----------



## alscreetch

TTB- I am glad you are a little "different" like me!! Communication is "key!" :haha:

Dancing- That is exciting that you are PUPO!!! I would be going crazy, and the clock would probably go by soooo slowly. :happydance:

Haj- My RE told me today that the lining has to at least be around 6 before they would do the transfer. At day 5 mine was at 8.5 so he said perfect for this point. I definitely feel my ovaries, my left is more prominant than my right, but my right has more follicles... so who knows!! :thumbup:

Hi oneof14 & michelle :hi::hi::hi:

S08- I just did the sexy IVF dance in my office, since I can't do Zumba. Girl kuddos to you and all the other brave soldier girls that are giving themselves the PIO shots. I can do the subq shots with no problems, but I had a cartoon gulp at the PIO needles :shock:. I also noted your pup picture. Is that a lab? I have a furbaby lab named Kong!

Mrs. C- Ditto on your strength- so glad that we can be your support system when hubby is away! I know the wait stinks, but it'll be here before you know it! :hugs:

Drsquid- You are a brave soul giving yourself all of your injections. My dog isn't helping either, I asked him and he just raised his eyebrows. Kong is a little sadity sometimes... he might have rolled his eyes and sighed... :shrug:

Lucie- Glad you switched your RE- Praying for a better outcome!!! :flower:

Lulu- Yay you're PUPO!!! :hugs: It will work... Praying for you lady!

Annettecali- Did your RE provide you with a calendar and protocol. Mine included a lot of the information you asked. I have seen so many different ranges of when to POAS. I personally will gauge this off how I feel. I have tested so much through the years that I am content with waiting til my 1st beta, which should be 2 weeks past retrieval. Dh does his at the clinic. 

This thread is happening ladies!! Lots of retrievals and transfers going on... I am soooooo excited, I literally sit down with my popcorn :munch:, notepad, and pen, and write away. So I apologize for my long posts and I can't help but giggle because I am soooo corny! :wacko:

AFM- I had my U/S today I had 11 follies ranging from 10-12. Lining was 8.5, Doc said perfect. There were 5 or 6 others they didnt' measure, said they could catch up. Don't know my E2 level yet. I keep waiting on my freaking out moments, but I am eerily calm. Is this normal? I am still having small precious moments as I talk to my ovaries, because they are officially talking back to me! Okay I admit I am probably going a little crazy:rofl:! ER is 7 days away on the 16th.... eeeeekkkk :wohoo:

If I missed anyone, I am truly sorry, and will catch ya on the next round! 

Here is a link that I read today... enjoy

https://blog.freedomfertility.com/f...er-needed-to-know-i-learned-from-infertility/

Asia


----------



## haj624

alscreetch said:


> TTB- I am glad you are a little "different" like me!! Communication is "key!" :haha:
> 
> Dancing- That is exciting that you are PUPO!!! I would be going crazy, and the clock would probably go by soooo slowly. :happydance:
> 
> Haj- My RE told me today that the lining has to at least be around 6 before they would do the transfer. At day 5 mine was at 8.5 so he said perfect for this point. I definitely feel my ovaries, my left is more prominant than my right, but my right has more follicles... so who knows!! :thumbup:
> 
> Hi oneof14 & michelle :hi::hi::hi:
> 
> S08- I just did the sexy IVF dance in my office, since I can't do Zumba. Girl kuddos to you and all the other brave soldier girls that are giving themselves the PIO shots. I can do the subq shots with no problems, but I had a cartoon gulp at the PIO needles :shock:. I also noted your pup picture. Is that a lab? I have a furbaby lab named Kong!
> 
> Mrs. C- Ditto on your strength- so glad that we can be your support system when hubby is away! I know the wait stinks, but it'll be here before you know it! :hugs:
> 
> Drsquid- You are a brave soul giving yourself all of your injections. My dog isn't helping either, I asked him and he just raised his eyebrows. Kong is a little sadity sometimes... he might have rolled his eyes and sighed... :shrug:
> 
> Lucie- Glad you switched your RE- Praying for a better outcome!!! :flower:
> 
> Lulu- Yay you're PUPO!!! :hugs: It will work... Praying for you lady!
> 
> Annettecali- Did your RE provide you with a calendar and protocol. Mine included a lot of the information you asked. I have seen so many different ranges of when to POAS. I personally will gauge this off how I feel. I have tested so much through the years that I am content with waiting til my 1st beta, which should be 2 weeks past retrieval. Dh does his at the clinic.
> 
> This thread is happening ladies!! Lots of retrievals and transfers going on... I am soooooo excited, I literally sit down with my popcorn :munch:, notepad, and pen, and write away. So I apologize for my long posts and I can't help but giggle because I am soooo corny! :wacko:
> 
> AFM- I had my U/S today I had 11 follies ranging from 10-12. Lining was 8.5, Doc said perfect. There were 5 or 6 others they didnt' measure, said they could catch up. Don't know my E2 level yet. I keep waiting on my freaking out moments, but I am eerily calm. Is this normal? I am still having small precious moments as I talk to my ovaries, because they are officially talking back to me! Okay I admit I am probably going a little crazy:rofl:! ER is 7 days away on the 16th.... eeeeekkkk :wohoo:
> 
> If I missed anyone, I am truly sorry, and will catch ya on the next round!
> 
> Here is a link that I read today... enjoy
> 
> https://blog.freedomfertility.com/f...er-needed-to-know-i-learned-from-infertility/
> 
> Asia

I went in on my 3rd day of stims and my lining was 7.7. I'm starting to get nervous now. I just want everything to work out.


----------



## haj624

Has anyone else heard about any foods that are supposed to aid with implantation? I heard walnuts (blech!!) and pineapple core. Any other ones?

Also did your doctors tell you bedrest after the ET?


----------



## s08

alscreetch said:


> S08- I just did the sexy IVF dance in my office, since I can't do Zumba. Girl kuddos to you and all the other brave soldier girls that are giving themselves the PIO shots. I can do the subq shots with no problems, but I had a cartoon gulp at the PIO needles :shock:. I also noted your pup picture. Is that a lab? I have a furbaby lab named Kong!
> 
> AFM- I had my U/S today I had 11 follies ranging from 10-12. Lining was 8.5, Doc said perfect. There were 5 or 6 others they didnt' measure, said they could catch up. Don't know my E2 level yet. I keep waiting on my freaking out moments, but I am eerily calm. Is this normal? I am still having small precious moments as I talk to my ovaries, because they are officially talking back to me! Okay I admit I am probably going a little crazy:rofl:! ER is 7 days away on the 16th.... eeeeekkkk :wohoo:

Yes, that is my weimaraner furbaby. He's about 70 pounds now, but still a baby! I love the name Kong for your pup...mine loves the Kong dog toys. Do you know the ones I'm talking about? 

Sounds like your follies are right on track! Keep us updated.

Haj, my clinic recommends taking it easy on the day of transfer and the next day. That's my plan and then I'll return to work after that. What is others' plans?

About foods, I also heard brazil nuts. But to be honest, I don't even know what those are.


----------



## DaisyQ

TTB - good luck tomorrow!

I should be joining you all soon with stimming - my protocol has been changed, based on my "borderline" AMH level. Really hoping I have a decent response and we get a fair number of mature eggs.

I'm now doing antagonist with gonal F, menopur and ganerelix, and I should be starting on Saturday. ER should now be some time between 5/19-5/25. Crazy!


----------



## MrsC8776

Lulu 07 said:


> Hey Ladies!!
> 
> Sorry I went MIA but I hadn't been feeling too well. I was still very bloated from the hyperstim and I was having a hard time taking a deep breath without being in a lot of pain. If I laughed, it felt like I had knives stabbing in my upper chest and shoulders and up into my neck. I was sleeping upright for the past few days. Today I woke up feeling much better with the breathing thing though.
> 
> As for the embryos, yesterday another egg had matured but we were still at only one fertilized egg. The fertilized one had fragmentation and was at 4 cells which is somewhat poor quality so he told me that he wanted to do the 3-day transfer which would be today. Even though he didn't have too much home for it, he said we want to put back in it's natural environment to give it the best chance. When I went in this morning, I was happy to hear that the one that matured later fertilized. This one devided into 2 cells very cleanly with no fragmentation so that made me a little happy. The 1st one was still at 4 cells but he said he has seen it happen all the time where they stop deviding for a day and then devide very rapidly after that. Well, we ended up transferring the 2 embryos today. I don't have too much hope for the first one but I have some hope for the second one. Technically the second one was not transferred at 3 days because it only fertilized yesterday. Oh, and I got to bring home a picture of the 2 embryos which is really cool!!
> 
> I hope all you ladies are doing well. Thank you for all your support.. you ladies are really wonderful. I will try to do personals later.

Yay for being PUPO!! :baby::baby: What is your test date?



Lucie73821 said:


> Had our apt. with the new RE today. Dr. was very nice not at all the mean guy I had heard. Long story short, there are some certain levels he wants tested that my previous RE did not have done. He wants me to finishthis packof BC (I have 8 pills left), wait 2 weeks, then go in for the blood work. I am to call the office on CD 1 to schedule anultrasound. He highly suspects I have pcos, but will wait for the results of the bloodwork. What was interesting is he said two of our embryos showed evidence of defragmentation ( one 5%, the other 10%). We were not told this, which upsets me. The previous RE basically told us they were perfect. Also, new RE said Dhs SA was fine, and old RE was all doom and gloom about it. So the new RE is going to order Dhs records from his biologist and my actual HSG films. We also learned he won't be doing another round of ivf until August, which is a bummer. We had really hoped to be able to do another cycle in June or July when we are off school.
> 
> I guess I had unrealistic expectations of what today's apt. would be like. I really was hoping we would leave with a clear plan in place. But now its just back to more waiting....

Lucie I'm so glad the RE was better than you had heard he was. Sorry you have to wait a little longer though. Sounds like he knows more than that other clinic so thats good news. :thumbup:



TTB said:


> s08 - yes, only 1 day 5 blast, none to freeze :( He said it could be egg quality, potentially a chromosomal issue, or even just my response to the drugs. He mentioned that often people that have poor embryo development 1 cycle will have much better development the cycle after, and changing doses slightly will often have a big impact. He has lowered my dose from 150iu to 125iu puregon, i'm also waiting for my chromosomal test results back for DH and I, and really hoping they are ok or I will need PGD which is really expensive!
> Interesting re: the no water thing, my clinic advises all patients to drink 1.5-2.5 liters of water during the entire cycle. So confusing! :confused:
> 
> Haj - I have started feeling a little pressure in my ovaries, i'm on day 4 of stims. I think that is completely normal. I have also heard ice before the shot helps a lot.
> 
> MrsC - Wow, you are going to be one busy lady!
> 
> Lulu - Glad you are feeling better and that your embies got transferred today!
> 
> Lucie - your new Dr sounds very thorough, sorry it is going to take a while to get going though.
> 
> AFM - on day 4 of stims, feeling quite bloated already and a bit tired as well. Have my scan in 5 days and hoping they'll say i'll be good to go.

Fx that in 5 days everything will look great! :thumbup:



s08 said:


> Thanks for the info. TTB. I really hope you have a better response to the new drugs. And so I'm not spewing mis-information, my clinic didn't say no water, just that other drinks with electrolytes are much better and only drink water to quench thirst. Not sure, but I stocked up on Gatorade yesterday!
> 
> Annette, my dh will provide his sample at the clinic as well. He did this for all 3 IUI's too. It does put a little pressure on them, but from what you're putting your body through, its seems to pale in comparison. I know the pressure is a problem for some men however.
> 
> So, I did the intramuscular trigger by myself last night, and it was soooo easy! The needle was really long, but it hurt less than the injections in the belly. The clinic wanted me to take a preg. test this morning to confirm absorption (supposed to be positive obviously from trigger). Blaring positive...so that is what they look like...never actually seen one myself! :haha:
> 
> ER tomorrow!!!

Yay for doing the trigger! I can't wait to hear how your ER goes. 

We had a Weim before we got our Bully and I have to say that our Weim was one of the most energetic dogs EVER! I would take him on 3 mile runs and an hour later he would be up and running like we hadn't done anything all day. Is that how yours is or did we just get a crazy one with tons of energy? :haha:



haj624 said:


> I have my next sono tomorrow. I'm starting to feel pressure and kinda bloated. I'm hoping tonight is my last night of menopur because that is one shot I definitely dont like!!! It makes me anxious to take it....the other 2...no problem. Fingers crossed that if everything stays on track my ER will be a week from today!!! Eeek!!!

I hope your appointment goes well tomorrow! You are almost finished. :thumbup:



drsquid said:


> meh, starting to get anxious to start... at least i am off tomorrow so time should go fast til my fri am bloodwork. my happy happy has also worn off (perhaps cause i knew id be working with 2 lazy people today and they have as always proven to be even more useless than i fear). im not back down to down yet, but im getting there... sigh. yesterday i started thinking... perhaps i should go for finding a guy (well, seeing if my crush could work out which iknow it cant) instead of doing this.. i think im back to my senses.. if i made it to 39 without making it work, thinking it is suddenly going to work now (or at least worth delaying my dreams which i may not have much more time for... ) sorry just meh today

Sorry you are starting to have a hard time. :hugs: The emotions through this whole process can become a bit much. Don't worry about sharing your "meh" days here. We all have them and we are all here to support each other. 



alscreetch said:


> TTB- I am glad you are a little "different" like me!! Communication is "key!" :haha:
> 
> Dancing- That is exciting that you are PUPO!!! I would be going crazy, and the clock would probably go by soooo slowly. :happydance:
> 
> Haj- My RE told me today that the lining has to at least be around 6 before they would do the transfer. At day 5 mine was at 8.5 so he said perfect for this point. I definitely feel my ovaries, my left is more prominant than my right, but my right has more follicles... so who knows!! :thumbup:
> 
> Hi oneof14 & michelle :hi::hi::hi:
> 
> S08- I just did the sexy IVF dance in my office, since I can't do Zumba. Girl kuddos to you and all the other brave soldier girls that are giving themselves the PIO shots. I can do the subq shots with no problems, but I had a cartoon gulp at the PIO needles :shock:. I also noted your pup picture. Is that a lab? I have a furbaby lab named Kong!
> 
> Mrs. C- Ditto on your strength- so glad that we can be your support system when hubby is away! I know the wait stinks, but it'll be here before you know it! :hugs:
> 
> Drsquid- You are a brave soul giving yourself all of your injections. My dog isn't helping either, I asked him and he just raised his eyebrows. Kong is a little sadity sometimes... he might have rolled his eyes and sighed... :shrug:
> 
> Lucie- Glad you switched your RE- Praying for a better outcome!!! :flower:
> 
> Lulu- Yay you're PUPO!!! :hugs: It will work... Praying for you lady!
> 
> Annettecali- Did your RE provide you with a calendar and protocol. Mine included a lot of the information you asked. I have seen so many different ranges of when to POAS. I personally will gauge this off how I feel. I have tested so much through the years that I am content with waiting til my 1st beta, which should be 2 weeks past retrieval. Dh does his at the clinic.
> 
> This thread is happening ladies!! Lots of retrievals and transfers going on... I am soooooo excited, I literally sit down with my popcorn :munch:, notepad, and pen, and write away. So I apologize for my long posts and I can't help but giggle because I am soooo corny! :wacko:
> 
> AFM- I had my U/S today I had 11 follies ranging from 10-12. Lining was 8.5, Doc said perfect. There were 5 or 6 others they didnt' measure, said they could catch up. Don't know my E2 level yet. I keep waiting on my freaking out moments, but I am eerily calm. Is this normal? I am still having small precious moments as I talk to my ovaries, because they are officially talking back to me! Okay I admit I am probably going a little crazy:rofl:! ER is 7 days away on the 16th.... eeeeekkkk :wohoo:
> 
> If I missed anyone, I am truly sorry, and will catch ya on the next round!
> 
> Here is a link that I read today... enjoy
> 
> https://blog.freedomfertility.com/f...er-needed-to-know-i-learned-from-infertility/
> 
> Asia

Yay for good follies. :thumbup: The countdown is on until your ER!! I can picture myself talking to my ovaries when the time comes... then again I talk to myself quite a bit anyways. At least I will feel like they are finally talking back to me. :haha:



DaisyQ said:


> TTB - good luck tomorrow!
> 
> I should be joining you all soon with stimming - my protocol has been changed, based on my "borderline" AMH level. Really hoping I have a decent response and we get a fair number of mature eggs.
> 
> I'm now doing antagonist with gonal F, menopur and ganerelix, and I should be starting on Saturday. ER should now be some time between 5/19-5/25. Crazy!

Thats so exciting that you will be getting started this weekend! So many of you are getting started or have already started. It's great to have so many people to relate to. 

I hope I got everyone update. If not I'm so very sorry! We have our urology consult tomorrow so that will tell us where we go from here. Fx everything goes well and he thinks he can get some :spermy: out of hubby.


----------



## haj624

I'm taking off the day of transfer and the day after


----------



## DaisyQ

That's my plan too. 

MrsC, good luck at the urologist tomorrow!


----------



## drsquid

im off for 2 weeks but that is cause i have to go to court (maybe)


----------



## s08

MrsC8776 said:


> Yay for doing the trigger! I can't wait to hear how your ER goes.
> 
> We had a Weim before we got our Bully and I have to say that our Weim was one of the most energetic dogs EVER! I would take him on 3 mile runs and an hour later he would be up and running like we hadn't done anything all day. Is that how yours is or did we just get a crazy one with tons of energy? :haha:

I cant believe you had a weim too! I rarely see them. And no, you are not kidding about the energy level! My husband and I each run him for like an hour every day, and he is still not tired! But let me guess, I bet he was the most cuddly dog youve ever known?

I hope your appointment goes well tomorrow and you get some answers. Keep us posted.


----------



## MrsC8776

s08 said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Yay for doing the trigger! I can't wait to hear how your ER goes.
> 
> We had a Weim before we got our Bully and I have to say that our Weim was one of the most energetic dogs EVER! I would take him on 3 mile runs and an hour later he would be up and running like we hadn't done anything all day. Is that how yours is or did we just get a crazy one with tons of energy? :haha:
> 
> I cant believe you had a weim too! I rarely see them. And no, you are not kidding about the energy level! My husband and I each run him for like an hour every day, and he is still not tired! But let me guess, I bet he was the most cuddly dog youve ever known?
> 
> I hope your appointment goes well tomorrow and you get some answers. Keep us posted.Click to expand...

Yeah I didn't know to many people who had one either. He was a pretty good dog and very smart! He just never got tired. I was amazed! He was a very cuddly dog though... oh and a bed hog. :haha: Yes I'm one of those people that shares my bed with my dog and treat them like they are my child. :blush:

Thanks for the thoughts about tomorrow.


----------



## haj624

On my way to the doctors now. Fingers crossed those follies are looking good.

MrsC-Good Luck today!!!


----------



## DancingDiva

Good luck both of you look forward to hearing your updates


----------



## DaisyQ

Good luck haj!


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies, I'm back from the doctor. They said everything looks good. She counted about 16 follicles she said and my biggest is about 13 right now. I did notice those that it said my lining was 11.9. It was 7.7 on Monday. Is it possible for your lining to get too thick??


----------



## greekgirl

great news haj! i don't know about numbers as far as thickness goes so i couldn't tell you what they meant. 
i got the call this afternoon.
saturday morning my 3 embryos are being transferred! :happydance:
at a total of 7 follies i had 4 good ones, the other 3 had "broken" and out of the four three were fertilized. the two are in excellent condition and one is very good. i really hope all this medication does a good job helping them hold on. my hands have been shaky two days now -like i've had five cups of coffee when i haven't had one- and the progesterone is making me so dizzy when i first take it i can't stand up well.
i am assuming the shakiness is from the cyclacur. :shrug:


----------



## haj624

greekgirl said:


> great news haj! i don't know about numbers as far as thickness goes so i couldn't tell you what they meant.
> i got the call this afternoon.
> saturday morning my 3 embryos are being transferred! :happydance:
> at a total of 7 follies i had 4 good ones, the other 3 had "broken" and out of the four three were fertilized. the two are in excellent condition and one is very good. i really hope all this medication does a good job helping them hold on. my hands have been shaky two days now -like i've had five cups of coffee when i haven't had one- and the progesterone is making me so dizzy when i first take it i can't stand up well.
> i am assuming the shakiness is from the cyclacur. :shrug:

Yayyy thats so exciting!! How did you get them to transfer 3 back. My FS will only do 2!


----------



## greekgirl

the IVF clinic does 3. i don't know why... i was told they transfer 3 and that the chances of triplets are very low so i shouldn't worry about it. because that was my first thought.


----------



## JennyLynn512

Just wanted to update, since I know I'm on the first page but don't comment in here too often. :blush: Had my baseline ultrasound and bloodwork done today and got the green light to proceed with starting my follistim on this Sunday (the 13th)! Very excited to finally begin stimming!! :happydance:


----------



## haj624

greekgirl said:


> the IVF clinic does 3. i don't know why... i was told they transfer 3 and that the chances of triplets are very low so i shouldn't worry about it. because that was my first thought.

If you dont mind me asking...how old are you? Usually if you are over 35 they will sometimes do 3



JennyLynn512 said:


> Just wanted to update, since I know I'm on the first page but don't comment in here too often. :blush: Had my baseline ultrasound and bloodwork done today and got the green light to proceed with starting my follistim on this Sunday (the 13th)! Very excited to finally begin stimming!! :happydance:

Yayy how exciting!! What a nice mothers day gift!!


----------



## haj624

Doctors office just called said all my bloodwork came back good. I have to continue my medicine the same. 112.5 of gonal f, 10 of Lupron, and 1 vial of Menopur dohh: I was hoping that one was over). And I have to go back in on Sunday for my next sono. Maybe its good luck that its mothers day!!:thumbup: She said for dh to release is men :spermy: tomorrow and then not again to the ER. So I'm hoping to either get triggered Sunday or Monday :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Also, I asked about the lining she said it was great!


----------



## Lulu 07

haj624 said:


> Lulu-fingers crossed embryo number 2 steps up. What does fragmentation of an egg mean?

Thanks.. I hope so!! Fragmentation means that the sides of cells break off a little. I'll try to post a pic of my embies so you could see what I mean.




AnnetteCali said:


> Hello Ladies...
> 
> I have a few questions. This is my first IVF cycle.. I started my meds on monday. I am certainly not used to 3-4 injections a night... as compared to my 1 injection when I was doing IUI'S.
> 
> How soon after the embryo transfer can I take a pregnancy test? Will I have a trigger shot this cycle ?
> 
> One other question... how many DH's have to produce their sperm sample at the infertility clinic? I feel so stressed fro my hubby. Our past IUI cycles we have been lucky enough to produce it at home and drive it in to the clinic... but.. the IVF clinic prefers to collect there. That seems soo stressful!
> 
> Sending baby dust to everyone!!

Welcome!! My test was scheduled for 2 weeks after the transfer but you could definitely find out before that. My RE said we could get the sample at home but we live only 10 minutes away.



s08 said:


> Thanks for the info. TTB. I really hope you have a better response to the new drugs. And so I'm not spewing mis-information, my clinic didn't say no water, just that other drinks with electrolytes are much better and only drink water to quench thirst. Not sure, but I stocked up on Gatorade yesterday!
> 
> Annette, my dh will provide his sample at the clinic as well. He did this for all 3 IUI's too. It does put a little pressure on them, but from what you're putting your body through, its seems to pale in comparison. I know the pressure is a problem for some men however.
> 
> So, I did the intramuscular trigger by myself last night, and it was soooo easy! The needle was really long, but it hurt less than the injections in the belly. The clinic wanted me to take a preg. test this morning to confirm absorption (supposed to be positive obviously from trigger). Blaring positive...so that is what they look like...never actually seen one myself! :haha:
> 
> ER tomorrow!!!

YAAAAAY for trigger!! Actually, you should be doing your retrieval today. Let us know how it goes! 



drsquid said:


> meh, starting to get anxious to start... at least i am off tomorrow so time should go fast til my fri am bloodwork. my happy happy has also worn off (perhaps cause i knew id be working with 2 lazy people today and they have as always proven to be even more useless than i fear). im not back down to down yet, but im getting there... sigh. yesterday i started thinking... perhaps i should go for finding a guy (well, seeing if my crush could work out which iknow it cant) instead of doing this.. i think im back to my senses.. if i made it to 39 without making it work, thinking it is suddenly going to work now (or at least worth delaying my dreams which i may not have much more time for... ) sorry just meh today

Sorry you're feeling down, but you'll feel much better once you have a precious baby in your arms. :hugs:



alscreetch said:


> TTB- I am glad you are a little "different" like me!! Communication is "key!" :haha:
> 
> Dancing- That is exciting that you are PUPO!!! I would be going crazy, and the clock would probably go by soooo slowly. :happydance:
> 
> Haj- My RE told me today that the lining has to at least be around 6 before they would do the transfer. At day 5 mine was at 8.5 so he said perfect for this point. I definitely feel my ovaries, my left is more prominant than my right, but my right has more follicles... so who knows!! :thumbup:
> 
> Hi oneof14 & michelle :hi::hi::hi:
> 
> S08- I just did the sexy IVF dance in my office, since I can't do Zumba. Girl kuddos to you and all the other brave soldier girls that are giving themselves the PIO shots. I can do the subq shots with no problems, but I had a cartoon gulp at the PIO needles :shock:. I also noted your pup picture. Is that a lab? I have a furbaby lab named Kong!
> 
> Mrs. C- Ditto on your strength- so glad that we can be your support system when hubby is away! I know the wait stinks, but it'll be here before you know it! :hugs:
> 
> Drsquid- You are a brave soul giving yourself all of your injections. My dog isn't helping either, I asked him and he just raised his eyebrows. Kong is a little sadity sometimes... he might have rolled his eyes and sighed... :shrug:
> 
> Lucie- Glad you switched your RE- Praying for a better outcome!!! :flower:
> 
> Lulu- Yay you're PUPO!!! :hugs: It will work... Praying for you lady!
> 
> Annettecali- Did your RE provide you with a calendar and protocol. Mine included a lot of the information you asked. I have seen so many different ranges of when to POAS. I personally will gauge this off how I feel. I have tested so much through the years that I am content with waiting til my 1st beta, which should be 2 weeks past retrieval. Dh does his at the clinic.
> 
> This thread is happening ladies!! Lots of retrievals and transfers going on... I am soooooo excited, I literally sit down with my popcorn :munch:, notepad, and pen, and write away. So I apologize for my long posts and I can't help but giggle because I am soooo corny! :wacko:
> 
> AFM- I had my U/S today I had 11 follies ranging from 10-12. Lining was 8.5, Doc said perfect. There were 5 or 6 others they didnt' measure, said they could catch up. Don't know my E2 level yet. I keep waiting on my freaking out moments, but I am eerily calm. Is this normal? I am still having small precious moments as I talk to my ovaries, because they are officially talking back to me! Okay I admit I am probably going a little crazy:rofl:! ER is 7 days away on the 16th.... eeeeekkkk :wohoo:
> 
> If I missed anyone, I am truly sorry, and will catch ya on the next round!
> 
> Here is a link that I read today... enjoy
> 
> https://blog.freedomfertility.com/f...er-needed-to-know-i-learned-from-infertility/
> 
> Asia

Thanks for the prayers:hugs:, I need them!! You have a great follie count and lining. Lol, I talk to my ovaries and my follies all the time as well. You will be in my prayers as well! [-o&lt;



DaisyQ said:


> TTB - good luck tomorrow!
> 
> I should be joining you all soon with stimming - my protocol has been changed, based on my "borderline" AMH level. Really hoping I have a decent response and we get a fair number of mature eggs.
> 
> I'm now doing antagonist with gonal F, menopur and ganerelix, and I should be starting on Saturday. ER should now be some time between 5/19-5/25. Crazy!

I was on the same protocol with the same medications. Good Luck!!



MrsC8776 said:


> Yay for being PUPO!! :baby::baby: What is your test date?

Thanks!! My beta is on 5/21.. This is going to be a very long wait!!!!




MrsC8776 said:


> I hope I got everyone update. If not I'm so very sorry! We have our urology consult tomorrow so that will tell us where we go from here. Fx everything goes well and he thinks he can get some :spermy: out of hubby.

I hope your appointment went very well :hugs:. Let us know how that went!! 



haj624 said:


> Hey ladies, I'm back from the doctor. They said everything looks good. She counted about 16 follicles she said and my biggest is about 13 right now. I did notice those that it said my lining was 11.9. It was 7.7 on Monday. Is it possible for your lining to get too thick??

That's a great follie count. Your lining is good, mine was about the same and RE said it was great! Good Luck!!

AFM~ Just waiting!! This TWW sucks! My mom lives in a different state and she flew in to stay with me and make sure I'm on complete bedrest. She barely even lets me walk. LOL I love her! She fell asleep on the couch and she heard a noise so she jumped up to make sure I was still on the couch but sure enough she cought me walking around!! LOOOL


----------



## haj624

Lulu 07 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Lulu-fingers crossed embryo number 2 steps up. What does fragmentation of an egg mean?
> 
> Thanks.. I hope so!! Fragmentation means that the sides of cells break off a little. I'll try to post a pic of my embies so you could see what I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnnetteCali said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies...
> 
> I have a few questions. This is my first IVF cycle.. I started my meds on monday. I am certainly not used to 3-4 injections a night... as compared to my 1 injection when I was doing IUI'S.
> 
> How soon after the embryo transfer can I take a pregnancy test? Will I have a trigger shot this cycle ?
> 
> One other question... how many DH's have to produce their sperm sample at the infertility clinic? I feel so stressed fro my hubby. Our past IUI cycles we have been lucky enough to produce it at home and drive it in to the clinic... but.. the IVF clinic prefers to collect there. That seems soo stressful!
> 
> Sending baby dust to everyone!! Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome!! My test was scheduled for 2 weeks after the transfer but you could definitely find out before that. My RE said we could get the sample at home but we live only 10 minutes away.
> 
> 
> 
> s08 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. TTB. I really hope you have a better response to the new drugs. And so I'm not spewing mis-information, my clinic didn't say no water, just that other drinks with electrolytes are much better and only drink water to quench thirst. Not sure, but I stocked up on Gatorade yesterday!
> 
> Annette, my dh will provide his sample at the clinic as well. He did this for all 3 IUI's too. It does put a little pressure on them, but from what you're putting your body through, its seems to pale in comparison. I know the pressure is a problem for some men however.
> 
> So, I did the intramuscular trigger by myself last night, and it was soooo easy! The needle was really long, but it hurt less than the injections in the belly. The clinic wanted me to take a preg. test this morning to confirm absorption (supposed to be positive obviously from trigger). Blaring positive...so that is what they look like...never actually seen one myself! :haha:
> 
> ER tomorrow!!!Click to expand...
> 
> YAAAAAY for trigger!! Actually, you should be doing your retrieval today. Let us know how it goes!
> 
> 
> 
> drsquid said:
> 
> 
> meh, starting to get anxious to start... at least i am off tomorrow so time should go fast til my fri am bloodwork. my happy happy has also worn off (perhaps cause i knew id be working with 2 lazy people today and they have as always proven to be even more useless than i fear). im not back down to down yet, but im getting there... sigh. yesterday i started thinking... perhaps i should go for finding a guy (well, seeing if my crush could work out which iknow it cant) instead of doing this.. i think im back to my senses.. if i made it to 39 without making it work, thinking it is suddenly going to work now (or at least worth delaying my dreams which i may not have much more time for... ) sorry just meh todayClick to expand...
> 
> Sorry you're feeling down, but you'll feel much better once you have a precious baby in your arms. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> alscreetch said:
> 
> 
> TTB- I am glad you are a little "different" like me!! Communication is "key!" :haha:
> 
> Dancing- That is exciting that you are PUPO!!! I would be going crazy, and the clock would probably go by soooo slowly. :happydance:
> 
> Haj- My RE told me today that the lining has to at least be around 6 before they would do the transfer. At day 5 mine was at 8.5 so he said perfect for this point. I definitely feel my ovaries, my left is more prominant than my right, but my right has more follicles... so who knows!! :thumbup:
> 
> Hi oneof14 & michelle :hi::hi::hi:
> 
> S08- I just did the sexy IVF dance in my office, since I can't do Zumba. Girl kuddos to you and all the other brave soldier girls that are giving themselves the PIO shots. I can do the subq shots with no problems, but I had a cartoon gulp at the PIO needles :shock:. I also noted your pup picture. Is that a lab? I have a furbaby lab named Kong!
> 
> Mrs. C- Ditto on your strength- so glad that we can be your support system when hubby is away! I know the wait stinks, but it'll be here before you know it! :hugs:
> 
> Drsquid- You are a brave soul giving yourself all of your injections. My dog isn't helping either, I asked him and he just raised his eyebrows. Kong is a little sadity sometimes... he might have rolled his eyes and sighed... :shrug:
> 
> Lucie- Glad you switched your RE- Praying for a better outcome!!! :flower:
> 
> Lulu- Yay you're PUPO!!! :hugs: It will work... Praying for you lady!
> 
> Annettecali- Did your RE provide you with a calendar and protocol. Mine included a lot of the information you asked. I have seen so many different ranges of when to POAS. I personally will gauge this off how I feel. I have tested so much through the years that I am content with waiting til my 1st beta, which should be 2 weeks past retrieval. Dh does his at the clinic.
> 
> This thread is happening ladies!! Lots of retrievals and transfers going on... I am soooooo excited, I literally sit down with my popcorn :munch:, notepad, and pen, and write away. So I apologize for my long posts and I can't help but giggle because I am soooo corny! :wacko:
> 
> AFM- I had my U/S today I had 11 follies ranging from 10-12. Lining was 8.5, Doc said perfect. There were 5 or 6 others they didnt' measure, said they could catch up. Don't know my E2 level yet. I keep waiting on my freaking out moments, but I am eerily calm. Is this normal? I am still having small precious moments as I talk to my ovaries, because they are officially talking back to me! Okay I admit I am probably going a little crazy:rofl:! ER is 7 days away on the 16th.... eeeeekkkk :wohoo:
> 
> If I missed anyone, I am truly sorry, and will catch ya on the next round!
> 
> Here is a link that I read today... enjoy
> 
> https://blog.freedomfertility.com/f...er-needed-to-know-i-learned-from-infertility/
> 
> AsiaClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the prayers:hugs:, I need them!! You have a great follie count and lining. Lol, I talk to my ovaries and my follies all the time as well. You will be in my prayers as well! [-o&lt;
> 
> 
> 
> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> TTB - good luck tomorrow!
> 
> I should be joining you all soon with stimming - my protocol has been changed, based on my "borderline" AMH level. Really hoping I have a decent response and we get a fair number of mature eggs.
> 
> I'm now doing antagonist with gonal F, menopur and ganerelix, and I should be starting on Saturday. ER should now be some time between 5/19-5/25. Crazy!Click to expand...
> 
> I was on the same protocol with the same medications. Good Luck!!
> 
> 
> 
> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Yay for being PUPO!! :baby::baby: What is your test date?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!! My beta is on 5/21.. This is going to be a very long wait!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> I hope I got everyone update. If not I'm so very sorry! We have our urology consult tomorrow so that will tell us where we go from here. Fx everything goes well and he thinks he can get some :spermy: out of hubby.Click to expand...
> 
> I hope your appointment went very well :hugs:. Let us know how that went!!
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, I'm back from the doctor. They said everything looks good. She counted about 16 follicles she said and my biggest is about 13 right now. I did notice those that it said my lining was 11.9. It was 7.7 on Monday. Is it possible for your lining to get too thick??Click to expand...
> 
> That's a great follie count. Your lining is good, mine was about the same and RE said it was great! Good Luck!!
> 
> AFM~ Just waiting!! This TWW sucks! My mom lives in a different state and she flew in to stay with me and make sure I'm on complete bedrest. She barely even lets me walk. LOL I love her! She fell asleep on the couch and she heard a noise so she jumped up to make sure I was still on the couch but sure enough she cought me walking around!! LOOOLClick to expand...

haha that totally sounds like my Mom. Thats what they're there for!!!


----------



## Tink31

Woohoo, lining was thin enough to start stims tomorrow! I was told possible egg collection on the 25th.. It's finally moving forward.
Good luck everyone! x


----------



## AnnetteCali

haj624 said:


> AnnetteCali said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies...
> 
> I have a few questions. This is my first IVF cycle.. I started my meds on monday. I am certainly not used to 3-4 injections a night... as compared to my 1 injection when I was doing IUI'S.
> 
> How soon after the embryo transfer can I take a pregnancy test? Will I have a trigger shot this cycle ?
> 
> One other question... how many DH's have to produce their sperm sample at the infertility clinic? I feel so stressed fro my hubby. Our past IUI cycles we have been lucky enough to produce it at home and drive it in to the clinic... but.. the IVF clinic prefers to collect there. That seems soo stressful!
> 
> Sending baby dust to everyone!!
> 
> I'm on my first IVF cycle myself. All doctors have differnt protocols. My RE doesnt do a blood test till 2 weeks after the transfer. And yes, you will do a trigger shot.
> 
> My dh did his sample at home for IUI as well but the doctor wants it done at the place the day of...so thats what were doing. Any idea when you ER is?
> 
> Good Luck!!!Click to expand...


So glad to hear that everything is going well for you this cycle! Keeping my fingers crossed for you! Thanks for the insight with the trigger shot. 

My ER is next Friday the 18th.. tick tock .. tick tock!! Time goes by so fast once I start my injections. The poor doctor probably regretted giving me his personal cell phone number because i had to call him last night before my shot.. he lowered the dose of follistim.. and i wasn't able to figure out the exact amt. Poor guy.. I felt so bad calling him. He was asleep .. and texted me this morning. Thank God he was easy going about it. I guess i just got nervous because I didn't want to ruin the dosage at all . I felt like i was drunk dialing! lol. 

I think i am more anxious about my DH giving his sperm sample in the office than he is. I toured the room so I could scope it out and prepare him for what to expect! lol.. im sure the nurse thinks i'm a complete nut!! i was happy to see mineral oil in there for him!! In the past he couldnt use anything.. so hopefully that will make it a bit easier for him. In my opinion.. he has the worst part. I will gladly take 30 injections. .. over having to produce sperm in a doctor's office. Poor guy.. the things we do for a baby.. or babies 

When is your ER? Keep us posted! i'm keeping my fingers crossed for all of us!

p.s.. i HATED my menopur shots the most too... until the nurse said I could use a smaller insulin needle. I was using a thicker needle that hurt like hell everytime!! Now they are a breeze!


----------



## DaisyQ

JennyLynn512 said:


> Just wanted to update, since I know I'm on the first page but don't comment in here too often. :blush: Had my baseline ultrasound and bloodwork done today and got the green light to proceed with starting my follistim on this Sunday (the 13th)! Very excited to finally begin stimming!! :happydance:

Cycle buddies! :happydance: I think I'm starting stims on Saturday. Woohoo!


----------



## DaisyQ

Haj, everything sounds like it's going well! :happydance:

:hi: to everyone else - I have a hard time doing personals - there are SO many of us to keep track of!

S8 - how did it go today???


----------



## haj624

Annette- my er will be sometime next week. I think or dhs have a walk in the park compared to us lol. Don't worry my re's office thinks I'm a nut too.

Thanks Daisy!!!


----------



## JennyLynn512

DaisyQ said:


> JennyLynn512 said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to update, since I know I'm on the first page but don't comment in here too often. :blush: Had my baseline ultrasound and bloodwork done today and got the green light to proceed with starting my follistim on this Sunday (the 13th)! Very excited to finally begin stimming!! :happydance:
> 
> Cycle buddies! :happydance: I think I'm starting stims on Saturday. Woohoo!Click to expand...

Yay! Daisy-I've been searching around the forum for someone who may be starting stims almost exactly the same time as I! :happydance:


----------



## MrsC8776

Ahhh nothings working right on here tonight for me so I'm going to try to get everyone. I rely so much on multi quote to keep up but lets see how this goes...

haj~ I'm so glad everything went well today! 

greekgirl~ I can't wait to hear how your transfer goes! Sounds like you have some strong ones waiting for you! I hope the meds start being nicer to you. 

JennyLynn~ Yay for getting started this weekend! Please keep us updated on how things go. 

Lulu~ Not much longer now. My fingers are crossed for you. I imagine when my time comes my hubby will be just like your mom... sleeping with one eye open HAHAHA

Tink~ Yay for you getting started as well! I can't wait to see all the BFP's showing up on here within the next couple weeks. 

AnnetteCali~ The clock is counting down for your ER. Only about a week to go. 

jchic~ How are you doing? 

s08~ I hope things went well for you today! I'm excited to hear how many were there for ER. 

drsquid~ Good luck at your appointment tomorrow! 

Lisa84~ Sorry if I missed your update but how did your ER go?

Toucansofsoda~ Tomorrow is the official test date!! 

AFM~ We had our urology appointment today. The nurse comes in and says so he will be in to talk to you and then you will have to do a SA. We both just looked at her and hubby said no that won't be needed due to the vasectomy. I wish she had checked the chart before saying that. Anyways the Dr. came in and explained everything to us. Told/showed hubby where they would be pulling the sperm from. The Dr. seems to think that everything will go great on the 22nd. He offered hubby to be put to sleep or be awake for the procedure and of course we went with being asleep. I'm excited but still nervous. I couldn't imagine having to go through what he has to just to check for swimmers and get them out so that we can use them. Poor guy! He will be on bed rest for a day or so. The Dr. made a joke that I will have to baby him and of course I came back and said no worries... I will have my few days of bed rest and he will have to baby me for those couple of days. So it looks like everything is a go for the TESE and until then we just wait.... 

I hope you all are doing well. I look forward to hearing more great updates soon!


----------



## sara3337

smiledreamer said:


> I will be strtin ivf any time from may to august
> Hope it's ok to join u xx

Hi May I ask what is the cost of IVF?


----------



## MrsC8776

Hi sara, I think it all depend on where you live. Some people have insurance coverage and some don't. For us we don't have coverage for it and everything included costs us about $16,000 give or take a few dollars. 

Where about are you located?


----------



## drsquid

mine is 10,800 plus about 3000 in meds


----------



## greekgirl

thanks for the wishes girls. haj, i am 34. maybe that's why??


----------



## jchic

Mrs. C - awwww, poor DH! At least things are moving and all will go well. Baby him (its good practice for your little one coming soon!)

Haj - exciting news! You are in the homestretch girl! All of this drama will finally be behind you!

AFM - waiting on AF, then into surgery to remove the endo on 5/21. After that, we start our protocol for IVF in late july (estrogen, then stims in August!). Prego by Labor Day!


----------



## DaisyQ

And due by mother's day!!


----------



## jchic

hahahaha! How funny would that be! I am so excited that this process has started for you - I have such high hopes, literally living vicariously through you until we are prego together and can complain about how tired we are and how swollen our feet are, hahahaha


----------



## DaisyQ

I can't wait! I'm already complaining about my feet and back hurting - I'm in for a world of aches and pains I'm sure!


----------



## BlueStorm

Hey everyone! So much exciting stuff happening. 

Mrs. C - thanks for keeping up with it all!

Just wanted to pop in and tell you all that I started my first Lupron injection last night. This month feels like it's dragging! I can't wait till the 21st to start stims!


----------



## haj624

First off is anyone elses page giving them a hard time...first off I have all these dumb ads and im smissing icons all over the place.

Jchic-thank you so much love!! I cant wait for your BFP!!!

Blue-eek how exciting!!!


----------



## BlueStorm

haj624 said:


> First off is anyone elses page giving them a hard time...first off I have all these dumb ads and im smissing icons all over the place.
> 
> Jchic-thank you so much love!! I cant wait for your BFP!!!
> 
> Blue-eek how exciting!!!

Mine was messed up this morning but it seems to be better now. 

Thanks! You are so close now!!


----------



## haj624

BlueStorm said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> First off is anyone elses page giving them a hard time...first off I have all these dumb ads and im smissing icons all over the place.
> 
> Jchic-thank you so much love!! I cant wait for your BFP!!!
> 
> Blue-eek how exciting!!!
> 
> Mine was messed up this morning but it seems to be better now.
> 
> Thanks! You are so close now!!Click to expand...

Yeah mine is better now too!! I know I'm getting so nervous. My ER is less then a week away and I'll have those little eggies back in me in less then a week and a half. So crazy!!! I just hope all the eggs look good and they fertilize well and then obviously stick stick stick!!!


----------



## s08

Haj, great news on the follies, lining, and everything! Keep us posted. 

Greekgirl, I can&#8217;t believe you&#8217;re almost PUPO! And with three! Are you scared all three will stick? 

Jenny, Daisy, and Tink, glad you&#8217;re all about to start stimming&#8230;its such an exciting time!

Bluestorm, nice to see you here again. It will start going faster, I promise!

Lulu, how&#8217;s the TWW coming? Dragging I bet!

MrsC, glad the urology appt. went well. Sounds like the dr. was optimistic, which is what I always want.

Sara, we&#8217;re in the US, and our IVF is about $12,500. Plus meds, which were about $3,000 (and that&#8217;s on the low end for meds I think)

Thanks for asking about my retrieval, ladies. It was yesterday, and everything went well. They retrieved 23 eggs!!! I was sore yesterday, but watched a lot of TV, napped on the couch with a heating pad, took a little pain medicine, and just generally took it easy. Oh, and I ate pizza for dinner! We rarely do that, but it was what I was craving for some reason so I made dh go pick it up. Feeling good today, but still laying low and hydrating. 

Just got my fertilization report from the clinic, and guess what&#8230;16 fertilized! No ICSI, so I&#8217;m thrilled that it does not appear my eggs are the problem. But we&#8217;ll see tomorrow when the clinic gives us our next report. Will know whether it&#8217;s a day 3 or 5 transfer then. I&#8217;m just glad we have lots to work with. I&#8217;ll keep you all updated.


----------



## haj624

s08 said:


> Haj, great news on the follies, lining, and everything! Keep us posted.
> 
> Greekgirl, I cant believe youre almost PUPO! And with three! Are you scared all three will stick?
> 
> Jenny, Daisy, and Tink, glad youre all about to start stimmingits such an exciting time!
> 
> Bluestorm, nice to see you here again. It will start going faster, I promise!
> 
> Lulu, hows the TWW coming? Dragging I bet!
> 
> MrsC, glad the urology appt. went well. Sounds like the dr. was optimistic, which is what I always want.
> 
> Sara, were in the US, and our IVF is about $12,500. Plus meds, which were about $3,000 (and thats on the low end for meds I think)
> 
> Thanks for asking about my retrieval, ladies. It was yesterday, and everything went well. They retrieved 23 eggs!!! I was sore yesterday, but watched a lot of TV, napped on the couch with a heating pad, took a little pain medicine, and just generally took it easy. Oh, and I ate pizza for dinner! We rarely do that, but it was what I was craving for some reason so I made dh go pick it up. Feeling good today, but still laying low and hydrating.
> 
> Just got my fertilization report from the clinic, and guess what16 fertilized! No ICSI, so Im thrilled that it does not appear my eggs are the problem. But well see tomorrow when the clinic gives us our next report. Will know whether its a day 3 or 5 transfer then. Im just glad we have lots to work with. Ill keep you all updated.

Thats so great!!! Fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## haj624

I feel so bloated today.:dohh: I'm hoping I'm not getting OHSS or anything. I've been weighing myself and my weight has generally stayed the same exceot today it jumped up a pound from yesterday. I dont know if it's something I don't notice normally or if its from all the meds and what not. Anyone know anything i should drink/eat/do to stop ohss from happening?


----------



## BlueStorm

haj624 said:


> s08 said:
> 
> 
> Haj, great news on the follies, lining, and everything! Keep us posted.
> 
> Greekgirl, I cant believe youre almost PUPO! And with three! Are you scared all three will stick?
> 
> Jenny, Daisy, and Tink, glad youre all about to start stimmingits such an exciting time!
> 
> Bluestorm, nice to see you here again. It will start going faster, I promise!
> 
> Lulu, hows the TWW coming? Dragging I bet!
> 
> MrsC, glad the urology appt. went well. Sounds like the dr. was optimistic, which is what I always want.
> 
> Sara, were in the US, and our IVF is about $12,500. Plus meds, which were about $3,000 (and thats on the low end for meds I think)
> 
> Thanks for asking about my retrieval, ladies. It was yesterday, and everything went well. They retrieved 23 eggs!!! I was sore yesterday, but watched a lot of TV, napped on the couch with a heating pad, took a little pain medicine, and just generally took it easy. Oh, and I ate pizza for dinner! We rarely do that, but it was what I was craving for some reason so I made dh go pick it up. Feeling good today, but still laying low and hydrating.
> 
> Just got my fertilization report from the clinic, and guess what16 fertilized! No ICSI, so Im thrilled that it does not appear my eggs are the problem. But well see tomorrow when the clinic gives us our next report. Will know whether its a day 3 or 5 transfer then. Im just glad we have lots to work with. Ill keep you all updated.
> 
> Thats so great!!! Fingers crossed for you!!!Click to expand...

Wow!! Great report. I can't wait to hear the next one


----------



## s08

haj624 said:


> I feel so bloated today.:dohh: I'm hoping I'm not getting OHSS or anything. I've been weighing myself and my weight has generally stayed the same exceot today it jumped up a pound from yesterday. I dont know if it's something I don't notice normally or if its from all the meds and what not. Anyone know anything i should drink/eat/do to stop ohss from happening?

Sorry to hear you are feeling bloated. From what I've heard, OHSS symptoms really start developing some time during the week after transfer. My clinic looks for more than just a pound jump...more like 5 pounds a day is what worries them. And if you're going to get OHSS, you're going to get it. Not much you can do to avoid it, although they say drinking Gatorade-like drinks, eating protein, and even eating salty soups can alleviate the symptoms. As long as the clinic is monitoring your follies and e2 levels, I think you'll be fine. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## haj624

s08 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> I feel so bloated today.:dohh: I'm hoping I'm not getting OHSS or anything. I've been weighing myself and my weight has generally stayed the same exceot today it jumped up a pound from yesterday. I dont know if it's something I don't notice normally or if its from all the meds and what not. Anyone know anything i should drink/eat/do to stop ohss from happening?
> 
> Sorry to hear you are feeling bloated. From what I've heard, OHSS symptoms really start developing some time during the week after transfer. My clinic looks for more than just a pound jump...more like 5 pounds a day is what worries them. And if you're going to get OHSS, you're going to get it. Not much you can do to avoid it, although they say drinking Gatorade-like drinks, eating protein, and even eating salty soups can alleviate the symptoms. As long as the clinic is monitoring your follies and e2 levels, I think you'll be fine. Hope you feel better soon!Click to expand...

I'm such a worry wart!!! Thanks for the tips!


----------



## BlueStorm

haj624 said:


> I feel so bloated today.:dohh: I'm hoping I'm not getting OHSS or anything. I've been weighing myself and my weight has generally stayed the same exceot today it jumped up a pound from yesterday. I dont know if it's something I don't notice normally or if its from all the meds and what not. Anyone know anything i should drink/eat/do to stop ohss from happening?

From what I have heard you should have a high protien and sodium diet. Also drink sports drinks (gatorade, ect). Low carb too I think


----------



## haj624

BlueStorm said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> I feel so bloated today.:dohh: I'm hoping I'm not getting OHSS or anything. I've been weighing myself and my weight has generally stayed the same exceot today it jumped up a pound from yesterday. I dont know if it's something I don't notice normally or if its from all the meds and what not. Anyone know anything i should drink/eat/do to stop ohss from happening?
> 
> From what I have heard you should have a high protien and sodium diet. Also drink sports drinks (gatorade, ect). Low carb too I thinkClick to expand...

Thanks hun!!! I'm going to go out and buy some gatorade tonight!


----------



## BlueStorm

s08 - Forgot to menion that I love your puppy. We have a vizsla which is the cousin of the weinheimer and she is full of energy as well! She isn't even full vizsla so I couldn't imagine a pure breed!


----------



## MrsC8776

s08 said:


> Haj, great news on the follies, lining, and everything! Keep us posted.
> 
> Greekgirl, I cant believe youre almost PUPO! And with three! Are you scared all three will stick?
> 
> Jenny, Daisy, and Tink, glad youre all about to start stimmingits such an exciting time!
> 
> Bluestorm, nice to see you here again. It will start going faster, I promise!
> 
> Lulu, hows the TWW coming? Dragging I bet!
> 
> MrsC, glad the urology appt. went well. Sounds like the dr. was optimistic, which is what I always want.
> 
> Sara, were in the US, and our IVF is about $12,500. Plus meds, which were about $3,000 (and thats on the low end for meds I think)
> 
> Thanks for asking about my retrieval, ladies. It was yesterday, and everything went well. They retrieved 23 eggs!!! I was sore yesterday, but watched a lot of TV, napped on the couch with a heating pad, took a little pain medicine, and just generally took it easy. Oh, and I ate pizza for dinner! We rarely do that, but it was what I was craving for some reason so I made dh go pick it up. Feeling good today, but still laying low and hydrating.
> 
> Just got my fertilization report from the clinic, and guess what16 fertilized! No ICSI, so Im thrilled that it does not appear my eggs are the problem. But well see tomorrow when the clinic gives us our next report. Will know whether its a day 3 or 5 transfer then. Im just glad we have lots to work with. Ill keep you all updated.

That is great news!! 16 is a wonderful number. :happydance: I look forward to your updates. :thumbup:


----------



## drsquid

s08- congrats i am tempted to do that to see whether my eggs are good but... 

got my blood drawn today.. starting lupron tonight (hopefully)

did 2 hsg's at work today wheeee.


----------



## s08

BlueStorm said:


> s08 - Forgot to menion that I love your puppy. We have a vizsla which is the cousin of the weinheimer and she is full of energy as well! She isn't even full vizsla so I couldn't imagine a pure breed!

Oh, I love vizslas! We've talked about getting one for our next dog.


----------



## BlueStorm

s08 said:


> BlueStorm said:
> 
> 
> s08 - Forgot to menion that I love your puppy. We have a vizsla which is the cousin of the weinheimer and she is full of energy as well! She isn't even full vizsla so I couldn't imagine a pure breed!
> 
> Oh, I love vizslas! We've talked about getting one for our next dog.Click to expand...

She really is a an awesome dog. She really is a velcro dog, She follows me EVERYWHERE ( including the shower sometimes):haha:


----------



## MrsC8776

:wohoo::yipee::wohoo::yipee: We just got the news that we will have all the money for the whole IVF/ICSI. I'm beyond excited and feel like a ton of weight has been lifted off my shoulders. :cry: <--- happy tears!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Yay! Great news!!


----------



## drsquid

yay money =)


----------



## MrsC8776

Thanks girls! :flower: I was so stressed thinking we have made it this far without knowing if we could pay the big part.


----------



## Lulu 07

s08 said:


> Haj, great news on the follies, lining, and everything! Keep us posted.
> 
> Greekgirl, I cant believe youre almost PUPO! And with three! Are you scared all three will stick?
> 
> Jenny, Daisy, and Tink, glad youre all about to start stimmingits such an exciting time!
> 
> Bluestorm, nice to see you here again. It will start going faster, I promise!
> 
> Lulu, hows the TWW coming? Dragging I bet!
> 
> MrsC, glad the urology appt. went well. Sounds like the dr. was optimistic, which is what I always want.
> 
> Sara, were in the US, and our IVF is about $12,500. Plus meds, which were about $3,000 (and thats on the low end for meds I think)
> 
> Thanks for asking about my retrieval, ladies. It was yesterday, and everything went well. They retrieved 23 eggs!!! I was sore yesterday, but watched a lot of TV, napped on the couch with a heating pad, took a little pain medicine, and just generally took it easy. Oh, and I ate pizza for dinner! We rarely do that, but it was what I was craving for some reason so I made dh go pick it up. Feeling good today, but still laying low and hydrating.
> 
> Just got my fertilization report from the clinic, and guess what16 fertilized! No ICSI, so Im thrilled that it does not appear my eggs are the problem. But well see tomorrow when the clinic gives us our next report. Will know whether its a day 3 or 5 transfer then. Im just glad we have lots to work with. Ill keep you all updated.

Yaaay!!! That is is such a great number :happydance:! I'm praying that all the embies will keep going strong and make top grade! :hugs:

My TWW is definitely dragging like crazy and I'm getting so impatient!!



MrsC8776 said:


> :wohoo::yipee::wohoo::yipee: We just got the news that we will have all the money for the whole IVF/ICSI. I'm beyond excited and feel like a ton of weight has been lifted off my shoulders. :cry: <--- happy tears!!!

Yaaay!! That is great news! I'm glad you could go into this whole process with less stress.


----------



## Lulu 07

BTW.. I noticed that there's a time difference in regards to the time of the posts.. what time zone are most of you?


----------



## DaisyQ

S08! Somehow I missed your post about ER! Wow great # and great fert report!! I have a good feeling!

Lulu, I'm on the east coast.


----------



## MrsC8776

Lulu 07 said:


> BTW.. I noticed that there's a time difference in regards to the time of the posts.. what time zone are most of you?

Lulu I'm in the same time zone as you. West coast... I believe you are in California. I'm not noticing any time difference with posting but I will check when this one goes through.


----------



## MoBaby

mrsc thats great! so exciting when things fall into place!
s08: wow! 16 is great! grow babies grow!
afm: af was supossed to show today. nope. and im not pg. no signs of af so it wont be tomorrow so now i wont start bcp until next week :( i was to have scan monday. darn it! my body feels so messed up.


----------



## Lulu 07

Lol.. I just noticed that it says the location under the username. It just goes to tell you how observant I am. :haha:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hi everyone :) I am new to this. Was told today by my doc. that we should go ahead and start IVF treatments....but this coming cycle in June will be my first injectibles try without insemination so that insurance will cover the injectibles (we are Tricare hubby is military) so anyways....I will do Femara and then follistim pen (shot)...then a trigger shot this time.....

July cycle will be doing our first IVF cycle if of course this doesn't work which I doubt it will since I only have 1 tube that works and the other one is so very small he doesn't think its working properly :( on top of hubby's lazy sperm and my Stage 2 endometriosis LOL....so I wish the best for all of you :) and I can't wait to get started I'm absolutely EXCITED....


----------



## BlueStorm

MrsC8776 said:


> :wohoo::yipee::wohoo::yipee: We just got the news that we will have all the money for the whole IVF/ICSI. I'm beyond excited and feel like a ton of weight has been lifted off my shoulders. :cry: <--- happy tears!!!

Great news!!! So happy for you..that must have been so stressful for you and dh


----------



## MrsC8776

MoBaby said:


> mrsc thats great! so exciting when things fall into place!
> s08: wow! 16 is great! grow babies grow!
> afm: af was supossed to show today. nope. and im not pg. no signs of af so it wont be tomorrow so now i wont start bcp until next week :( i was to have scan monday. darn it! my body feels so messed up.

Thanks! Sorry to hear AF didn't show up on time. I hope everything works out. Will you still go in for an appointment on Monday? 



AndreaFlorida said:


> Hi everyone :) I am new to this. Was told today by my doc. that we should go ahead and start IVF treatments....but this coming cycle in June will be my first injectibles try without insemination so that insurance will cover the injectibles (we are Tricare hubby is military) so anyways....I will do Femara and then follistim pen (shot)...then a trigger shot this time.....
> 
> July cycle will be doing our first IVF cycle if of course this doesn't work which I doubt it will since I only have 1 tube that works and the other one is so very small he doesn't think its working properly :( on top of hubby's lazy sperm and my Stage 2 endometriosis LOL....so I wish the best for all of you :) and I can't wait to get started I'm absolutely EXCITED....

Welcome :hi: Sorry to hear things are so difficult. It's great that you have insurance to help with the injections and IVF. Fingers still crossed that this next cycle works for you and there will be no need for the IVF!


----------



## MoBaby

hi andrea! glad you joined this thread. your insurace is great. mine pays for nothing not even meds. i considered changing jobs for insurance that does but id take a pay cut more than an ivf cycle so im stuck with my crap insurance! i hope the meds work out. you have 2 kids already so you know it can happen  fx for you not to need ivf!

mrsc: no i wont go in until cd3. im so upset now. its not like it delays the ivf because im on bcp for 6 wks (i think 3 is the min time) so i have time. now idk when its coming. hopefully by monday so i can still go next week. im ready for scans to get started! and to start phase 1: bcp


----------



## TTB

Wow - go away for a few days and there is like 10 pages to read through, I love how active this thread is!

Annette - Yes, you will have a trigger shot, they do this to ensure the eggs are ready for collection but haven't release yet. The pregnancy test - that will depend on what type of medication you are taking, if you are using and hcg shots (either trigger or luteal support) then a pregnancy test will give you a false positive for some days afterwards, therefore best to wait til your scheduled blood test. If your not using a hcg trigger or luteal support you could start testing from 12dp ER.
Most clinics want the sample produced at the clinic, it can't be very nice for them at all! But then again, the whole process isn't the most pleasant thing in the world, defiantly not how I pictured I would be making a baby!

s08 - Congrats! 16 fertilized eggs, that is wonderful! Look forward to your update.

alscreetch - 11 follies is perfect. We might have our ER on the same day!

haj - I have heard pineapple core is good, hadn't heard about walnuts though. I was told to resume all normal activity, no bed rest after transfer. Great news re follicle development, not long now. Re OHSS, I was just told to drink 2 litres of water a day, however I have also heard gatorade I very good.

DaisyQ - So good to have possible dates for your ER, its really not that far away!

MrsC - Sounds like things went really well at the consult, that must be a huge relief. Re the money, that is so fantastic, now you can rest easy and get started on the ivf process!

greekgirl - woohoo 3 embryos! 

JennyLynn - Its so good the get the process underway after all this waiting, not long now til you start stimming!

Lulu - your mum sounds so cute!

Tink - Thats great news, not long now.

MoBaby - hope AF arrives soon for you! So sorry about all the delays, waiting for AF is so frustrating!

Welcome AndreaFlorida!

AFM - On day 7 of stims, going in for my scan in 2 days. I'm hoping they will want me to trigger that night, but i've prepared myself for them saying I have to do extra stims, thinking that it may take a little longer due to the lower dose of Puregon. Feeling twinges in my ovaries every now and then, which is good to know they are producing something at least. The stimming stage this cycle seems to be taking a lot longer than last time (but its really not, just feels like that). Aaaargh i'm just so beyond ready to be pregnant!


----------



## MoBaby

hey ttb! you are getting sooo close! not much longer! i stimmed for 10 days both ivf. how many did you stim for first cycle? 
i just noticed my ticker went under 2 months for me!!


----------



## DaisyQ

MoBaby said:


> mrsc: no i wont go in until cd3. im so upset now. its not like it delays the ivf because im on bcp for 6 wks (i think 3 is the min time) so i have time. now idk when its coming. hopefully by monday so i can still go next week. im ready for scans to get started! and to start phase 1: bcp


I think 2 weeks might be the minimum time - I think longer than that, it's for ease of scheduling your cycle. I was originally supposed to be on BCP for 3 weeks, but my new RE changed it to two.

AFM - So had my baseline US and blood work today. Lining looks good (thin), and I will be starting injections tonight. Just waiting for my blood work to come back and to get a call from the nurse with instructions. 

My antral follicle count is less than I had hoped for - 11 (5 on one side, six on the other). I really, really hope the number of follicles goes up. Does this number go up once you start taking meds??I need at least 8 mature eggs to be retrieved to be eligible for the study I was hoping to participate in. Fx.


----------



## alscreetch

So my body decided for us... ER Time. Has been bumped up to Tuesday. I trigger tomorrow.... I am beyond excited and nervous. 13 follies, with 8 others that may be ready togo!! It's finally happening!! Praying for beautiful eggies! 

:happydance::cloud9:

I haven't had a moment to catch up with the last couple of pages... I will do personals in a few!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Wow! Exciting! Good luck!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Goodluck screetch :) That is soooo exciting hopefully I'm right behind you...

And I totally just realized in my thread up ^ there I worded things wrong I dont have ANY tubes working really one tube is fused with ovary and he doesn't think its working at all :( the other tube was connected to my uterine outside wall :( by a thick web from scarring from my Csection in 2002. He cut it apart and it is functioning but he said its likely its too "small" to work he had a name for the fallopian tube issue but I don't remember what its called. He said in most cases like that...it isn't likely to work but he said to me You do have TWO miracle children...he says its a MEDICAL MYSTERY as to how you have two children....sooooo he said You have had miracles before...lets not give up on another one! 

The cycles without insemination are FREE...then when it comes to IVF cycles :( I have to pay EVERYTHING out of pocket so there is only ONE cycle per year for us! I cant afford it being a stay at home mom with two boys ages 3 and a half and other is almost 9!!!

The good news is I might do the medicated cycles longer...because the doc every cycle I do the meds he will order extra and I won't use it all...so that way I will have extra stored in the fridge for the I'VF and wont have to pay as much...when hubby comes home next weekend I'm sure we'll have a chat about do we really wanna do it July or wait til Sept. cycle :( I duno yet.....I guess I'll pray and God will show me the way!


----------



## drsquid

screetch- yay

day 2 of lupron. felt a bit queasy at the gym but.. it was a killer workout so who knows. not sure how i feel about taking medrol (steroids) but.. in questioning the doc he said there was some study that showed it helped.. figure it cant hurt so.. whatever. already paid for em. for now i get to just relax and shoot up every morning. i get to start stressing when it comes close to time for my period (hopefully the 21st so i can get a cd2 us on the 22nd before i go to philly). so excited for those of you already going to er.. my biggest worry is saying something stupid under anesthesia


----------



## DaisyQ

I'm taking medrol too, but not until after retrieval I think. Or maybe after transfer - I can't remember!


----------



## JennyLynn512

I will be taking medrol as well, but I'm the same as Daisy; not sure when I start taking it. Guess I should probably look at that. Haha.


----------



## daisy83

Hey everyone, 

Not read posts yet, hubby moaning that it's bed time :growlmad: so just popping in with a quick update!

Go for baseline scan on 29th May, this is day 4 of Buserelin. Not enjoying the nasal spray, it has the most awful taste after about 5 mins!!! :sick: Hope everyone is doing well and I will read what's been going on tomorrow.

xx :flower:


----------



## drsquid

yeah that is why i asked the doc. every protocal ive seen you just take it for egg retrieval,. the one im on you actually stop before retrieval.. apparenlty neither way is really proven,. the one im doing apparently helps in egg quality, when you take it after egg retrieval it is to tune down the immune system to prevent any chance of the body rejecting the embryo. who knows.. figure neither can hurt.


----------



## noasaint

*Squid*, hoping the workout is what made you queasy and not the lupron. Things are moving right along though for you it sounds like.

Never heard of medrol, that will be a question I bring up on the 29th for my ART nurse visit. I don't remember it being mentioned.

*Daisy83*, you poor thing! Nose sprays are just evil sometimes. How much longer are you on it? What is that medication for? I've also got a high AMH but not quite as high as yours.

AFM, I think AF will be arriving on the 18th and I'll start bcp on the 21st. Not looking forward to them, I remember them making me an emotional mess up until I stopped taking them 15 years ago.


----------



## DaisyQ

First set of injections done! Gonal F pen was easy peasy, the menopur stung like a bitch! Pardon my French.

Squid, I think the docs at CCRM (Colorado Center for Reproductive Med - ie the best fertility clinic in the US) might do a protocol that involves steroids the whole time - there is a great CCRM thread on fertilitycommunity.com and those ladies really know a LOT about all the protocols - I would actually ask them and I bet you someone will know all about it and may even be able to point you to some studies on it.


----------



## s08

Hello all! Lots of exciting stuff going on here. I'm in a hurry tonight, but wanted to pop in to say hi and give an update on our progress. Clinic called today to say that our 16 fertilized embryos all made it to today! I'm beyond thrilled. :happydance: 

So, we will have a day 5 transfer on Tuesday. I realize a lot could happen to our embabies before then, but I'm very hopeful we'll have some to freeze. And if we do, we are now leaning toward an elective SET. But we'll see how things progess. 

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend! 

PS, I did want to tell Daisy that your antral follicle count might not be totally accurate, so don't stress too much over it. Mine was always around 12 or something. But they retrieved 23 eggs (not sure how many were mature), so obviously it was a little off.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

FX for you s08 HOW EXCITING :)


----------



## s08

AndreaFlorida said:


> FX for you s08 HOW EXCITING :)

Thanks, and welcome to the thread!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Thanks sweetie :) I shoulda been here a LONG time ago but my docs were being dumb by thinking I already had kids its bound to happen....well at almost the 3 year mark of trying they finally decided enough was enough an got me GOOD help FINALLY! My new fertility doc has been awesome since I started seeing him in January and I'm so thankful he did a Lap. on me and found out both my tubes aren't working proper :( wish they'd have done this YEARS ago when I first told the docs I was having probs and I knew something wasn't right since I was younger.....but FINALLY someone listened LOL.....


----------



## Casperelf79

Thank you all for your congratulations unfortunately today on Mothers Day I miscarried..
what a ride this IVF is I take my hat off to all you brave women that are dedicated to this process. I have faced some pretty tough challenges but this has to be the hardest of all. Physically, mentally and emotionally this is an experience only a women could handle and keep on re trying. I wish all you women out there white light protection and that you all experience holding an angelic vision of your selves in your arms one day.. god knows you all deserve it truely..xoxo


----------



## TTB

MoBaby - I stimmed for 9 days last cycle.

DaisyQ - When I had my antral follicle count back in December I only had 4 on each side, but my last IVF cycle I got 18 eggs. From what I understand the antral follicle count does influence your drug doses, however does not mean you will only get that many eggs.

alscreetch - So excited for you, hurry up Tuesday! Good luck!

daisy - Good luck with your scan on the 29th

s08 - that is such fantastic news! Fingers crossed you have lots of beautiful embies to freeze!

Casperelf - I am so so sorry to hear you miscarried, big :hugs:! It is an incredibly difficult time, take care of yourself!


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks TTB, that is very reassuring. 

Casper, I am so so sorry for your loss - even more brutal that it's happened today of all days. :hugs: we are here for you.


----------



## MoBaby

casper my heart hurts for you :( im so sorry. pm me if you need to chat/rant/etc.


----------



## oneof14

Casper, I am so sorry! :hug:


----------



## DancingDiva

Casper I am so sorry to hear your news, big hugs from me.

I'm feeling out this time as well got loads of AF cramps and sore head and just generally feel out.


----------



## MoBaby

dancing cramps are normal! cold be little bean just settling in there... not out until beta says out! when is your otd?


----------



## MrsC8776

DaisyQ said:


> AFM - So had my baseline US and blood work today. Lining looks good (thin), and I will be starting injections tonight. Just waiting for my blood work to come back and to get a call from the nurse with instructions.
> 
> My antral follicle count is less than I had hoped for - 11 (5 on one side, six on the other). I really, really hope the number of follicles goes up. Does this number go up once you start taking meds??I need at least 8 mature eggs to be retrieved to be eligible for the study I was hoping to participate in. Fx.

Good luck with the injections. I would assume that the number will go up with the meds. Try not to worry about it to much. :thumbup:



alscreetch said:


> So my body decided for us... ER Time. Has been bumped up to Tuesday. I trigger tomorrow.... I am beyond excited and nervous. 13 follies, with 8 others that may be ready togo!! It's finally happening!! Praying for beautiful eggies!
> 
> :happydance::cloud9:
> 
> I haven't had a moment to catch up with the last couple of pages... I will do personals in a few!!!

Yay for doing the trigger shot!! That is very exciting. I can't wait to hear your update on Tuesday! 



AndreaFlorida said:


> Goodluck screetch :) That is soooo exciting hopefully I'm right behind you...
> 
> And I totally just realized in my thread up ^ there I worded things wrong I dont have ANY tubes working really one tube is fused with ovary and he doesn't think its working at all :( the other tube was connected to my uterine outside wall :( by a thick web from scarring from my Csection in 2002. He cut it apart and it is functioning but he said its likely its too "small" to work he had a name for the fallopian tube issue but I don't remember what its called. He said in most cases like that...it isn't likely to work but he said to me You do have TWO miracle children...he says its a MEDICAL MYSTERY as to how you have two children....sooooo he said You have had miracles before...lets not give up on another one!
> 
> The cycles without insemination are FREE...then when it comes to IVF cycles :( I have to pay EVERYTHING out of pocket so there is only ONE cycle per year for us! I cant afford it being a stay at home mom with two boys ages 3 and a half and other is almost 9!!!
> 
> The good news is I might do the medicated cycles longer...because the doc every cycle I do the meds he will order extra and I won't use it all...so that way I will have extra stored in the fridge for the I'VF and wont have to pay as much...when hubby comes home next weekend I'm sure we'll have a chat about do we really wanna do it July or wait til Sept. cycle :( I duno yet.....I guess I'll pray and God will show me the way!

Sorry to hear about all the complications. IVF will work for you and you will have another LO soon. 



daisy83 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Not read posts yet, hubby moaning that it's bed time :growlmad: so just popping in with a quick update!
> 
> Go for baseline scan on 29th May, this is day 4 of Buserelin. Not enjoying the nasal spray, it has the most awful taste after about 5 mins!!! :sick: Hope everyone is doing well and I will read what's been going on tomorrow.
> 
> xx :flower:

The 29th will be here before you know it. I have my IVF class the same day so we are on the same countdown. :thumbup:



noasaint said:


> AFM, I think AF will be arriving on the 18th and I'll start bcp on the 21st. Not looking forward to them, I remember them making me an emotional mess up until I stopped taking them 15 years ago.

I hope the BC isn't to bad for you when you start it. Things can change between then and now. No matter what though it will all be worth it! :thumbup:



s08 said:


> Hello all! Lots of exciting stuff going on here. I'm in a hurry tonight, but wanted to pop in to say hi and give an update on our progress. Clinic called today to say that our 16 fertilized embryos all made it to today! I'm beyond thrilled. :happydance:
> 
> So, we will have a day 5 transfer on Tuesday. I realize a lot could happen to our embabies before then, but I'm very hopeful we'll have some to freeze. And if we do, we are now leaning toward an elective SET. But we'll see how things progess.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a nice weekend!
> 
> PS, I did want to tell Daisy that your antral follicle count might not be totally accurate, so don't stress too much over it. Mine was always around 12 or something. But they retrieved 23 eggs (not sure how many were mature), so obviously it was a little off.

This is such great news!! I'm so happy for you that so many made it! :happydance: You are almost in the 2WW! 



Casperelf79 said:


> Thank you all for your congratulations unfortunately today on Mothers Day I miscarried..
> what a ride this IVF is I take my hat off to all you brave women that are dedicated to this process. I have faced some pretty tough challenges but this has to be the hardest of all. Physically, mentally and emotionally this is an experience only a women could handle and keep on re trying. I wish all you women out there white light protection and that you all experience holding an angelic vision of your selves in your arms one day.. god knows you all deserve it truely..xoxo

I'm so sorry to hear this. I hope you have tons of support to make it through this. Big :hugs: to you, I know no words can help right now but just know we are all thinking of you. 



DancingDiva said:


> Casper I am so sorry to hear your news, big hugs from me.
> 
> I'm feeling out this time as well got loads of AF cramps and sore head and just generally feel out.

You are not out... not until AF shows up. Fingers crossed you will see two lines very soon and everything will be ok. :flower:


----------



## MrsC8776

Greekgirl~ How did your transfer go yesterday??


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Aww Casper dear I am so so sorry :(


----------



## DancingDiva

I'm back at clinic on Thursday


----------



## MrsC8776

DancingDiva said:


> I'm back at clinic on Thursday

Are you not testing until then?


----------



## DancingDiva

I don't know what to do as I'm scared of what the result will be however I don't know if I can wait until then either


----------



## MrsC8776

I understand... I think you should do what ever you are comfortable with. I think the testing part would be hard. Scared to see a BFN but yet praying its a BFP. What ever you decide I wish you tons of luck that its a BFP.


----------



## DancingDiva

Thanks mrs you ladies are always here for me


----------



## alscreetch

AndreaFlorida said:


> Hi everyone :) I am new to this. Was told today by my doc. that we should go ahead and start IVF treatments....but this coming cycle in June will be my first injectibles try without insemination so that insurance will cover the injectibles (we are Tricare hubby is military) so anyways....I will do Femara and then follistim pen (shot)...then a trigger shot this time.....
> 
> July cycle will be doing our first IVF cycle if of course this doesn't work which I doubt it will since I only have 1 tube that works and the other one is so very small he doesn't think its working properly :( on top of hubby's lazy sperm and my Stage 2 endometriosis LOL....so I wish the best for all of you :) and I can't wait to get started I'm absolutely EXCITED....

Welcome Andrea :hugs: So glad you found us. I don't have any tubes and have endo too. I understand the excitement. It will all happen so quickly



s08 said:


> Hello all! Lots of exciting stuff going on here. I'm in a hurry tonight, but wanted to pop in to say hi and give an update on our progress. Clinic called today to say that our 16 fertilized embryos all made it to today! I'm beyond thrilled. :happydance:
> 
> So, we will have a day 5 transfer on Tuesday. I realize a lot could happen to our embabies before then, but I'm very hopeful we'll have some to freeze. And if we do, we are now leaning toward an elective SET. But we'll see how things progess.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a nice weekend!

S08- 
That is awesome... 16 eggs that fertilized!!! You will be preggers in no time!! Grow embies...grow!!



Casperelf79 said:


> Thank you all for your congratulations unfortunately today on Mothers Day I miscarried..
> what a ride this IVF is I take my hat off to all you brave women that are dedicated to this process. I have faced some pretty tough challenges but this has to be the hardest of all. Physically, mentally and emotionally this is an experience only a women could handle and keep on re trying. I wish all you women out there white light protection and that you all experience holding an angelic vision of your selves in your arms one day.. god knows you all deserve it truely..xoxo


I am sooooo sorry Casper. My heart goes out to you. We are definitely here for you!!! :cry:


TTB said:


> alscreetch - So excited for you, hurry up Tuesday! Good luck!

Thank you!! Ikr, I am not going to be able to focus! LOL




alscreetch said:


> So my body decided for us... ER Time. Has been bumped up to Tuesday. I trigger tomorrow.... I am beyond excited and nervous. 13 follies, with 8 others that may be ready togo!! It's finally happening!! Praying for beautiful eggies!
> 
> :happydance::cloud9:
> 
> I haven't had a moment to catch up with the last couple of pages... I will do personals in a few!!!

Yay for doing the trigger shot!! That is very exciting. I can't wait to hear your update on Tuesday! 

[/QUOTE]

Thanks Mrs. C. I am beyond excited. I am hoping and praying that I will have some lovely fertilized eggs!!

Daisy- Don't worry too much about the antral counts. Having any is a great sign, that they will be able to stimulate you. Everything will be perfect!!

noasaint- Good Luck at your baseline!! :happydance:


----------



## haj624

jeez i don't look for a day and i miss so many updates. I'll have to go back and check everything out. So I went in for my third sono and bloodwork today and they said I had to do one more round of shots tonight and I have to go back in the morning for another sono. And if everything goes as the doctor hoped I will be triggering tomorrow night and goin in for ER on Wednesday. EEEKK I can't believe it's so close!!!


----------



## haj624

for anyone thats done it...do progesterone shots hurt?


----------



## sara3337

MrsC8776 said:


> I understand... I think you should do what ever you are comfortable with. I think the testing part would be hard. Scared to see a BFN but yet praying its a BFP. What ever you decide I wish you tons of luck that its a BFP.

Hi thanks for reply about IVF cost, I live in Melbourne Australia. Was just curious to know. It is sooooooooo expensive, I am shocked. I miscarried 3 weeks ago and going to try again next month.

Thanks again and best wishes


----------



## drsquid

haj- yay. fingers crossed. wish i was there already but barely started lupron


----------



## DaisyQ

Haj, awesome you are so close!!


----------



## TTB

DancingDiva - I really hope its not AF and just your embies snuggling in there!

Haj - That is awesome, not long now!


----------



## TTB

Posted to early :dohh:

AFM - Had my scan this morning and have 13 beautiful follicles that are ready to go, have to take my trigger tonight and ready for collection in 2 days! So happy with the number of eggs this time, praying that these eggies will be better quality!

Does anyone know how long it takes for the trigger to leave your system? Last time I had a different trigger shot due to the risk of OHSS, but this time they want me to have Ovridel 250 which is hcg. God, i'm already thinking about when I will test , lol.


----------



## newfamily

:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:


MrsC8776 said:


> Anyone else starting IVF in July or August? We are thinking about doing IVF around this time if the finances fall into place. I'm staying hopeful that this will all happen. I would love to hear from others who will be starting around the same time.
> 
> 
> *MrsC8776*
> IVF/ICSI/TESE in July/August. 5/22 TESE and start BCP's with June AF
> 
> *azlissie*
> Starting IVF in June/July
> 
> *sekky*
> Taking a break before IVF
> 
> *smiledreamer*
> Starting meds mid June and ER 7/30
> 
> *JDH1982*
> Natural BFP in April, mc at 6 weeks :angel:
> 
> *jchic*
> Lap on 5/21 and start estrogen with July cycle
> 
> *BlueStorm*
> Starting BCP in April with long protocol May IVF
> 
> *haj624*
> 4/18 started Lupron. Started stims 5/4, next appt 5/13, trigger 5/13 or 5/14!
> 
> *asali*
> Hysteroscopy 3/31 and IVF in July
> 
> *Jenn76*
> MRI 6/25 and starting IVF in May or June
> 
> *honeycheeks*
> IVF consult 4/25 and hoping for IVF in May/June
> 
> *l8bloomer*
> PESA 4/18 with IVF/ICSI/PESA in May or June.
> 
> *Lucie73821*
> IVF/ICSI #2 in August
> 
> *everhopeful*
> Starting IVF in July/August. FS appt 4/30 and May AF start meds.
> 
> *LadyAlex*
> IVF #4 in June/July
> 
> *s08*
> Starting stims on 4/29 and May EC 5/10. Baseline testing on 4/27. Trigger 5/8 and ER 5/10! 23 at ER and 16 fertilized! ET 5/15
> 
> *MJ73*
> IVF/ICSI/TESE #2 in May, Urology appt 5/15
> 
> *Daisy83*
> Start meds 5/8 and looking at 6/12 for ET. Next scan 5/29
> 
> *hopefulmama11*
> Looking to start IVF in July
> 
> *MoBaby*
> Waiting on AF to start IVF/ICSI #3. BC in June.
> 
> *lizlemon*
> IVF/ICSI #3 in July with EC in August
> 
> *michelle01*
> IVF #2 in July
> 
> *JennyLynn512*
> Starting stims on 5/13 and EC in May
> 
> *noasaint*
> Start BC 5/21. Estimated ER is 6/26
> 
> *missy123*
> IVF in August
> 
> *tiffttc*
> IVF intro on 5/22 and starting IVF with May AF
> 
> *alscreetch*
> Start Lupron 4/17. Start stims 5/4. Trigger 5/13 and EC 5/15!
> 
> *wantbabysoon*
> IVF in July. Possibly one more IUI before that, appointment set up to discuss things on 5/3.
> 
> *Lulu 07*
> Started stims on 4/22. Trigger on 5/3 and ER 5/5! 34 eggs at ER 2 fertilized! :thumbup: PUPO with twins! :baby::baby:
> 
> *Pink gerbera*
> IVF #2 in July/August
> 
> *DancingDiva*
> Started meds on 4/21, trigger shot on 4/28, and ER 5/1. 10 eggs at ER, 2 fertilized, ET 5/4. PUPO :baby::baby: one 8 and one 12 grade A. OTD 5/17!
> 
> *southaspen*
> Start BC beginning of May and IVF in June
> 
> *TTB*
> IVF#2 and started stims on 5/5. Next scan 5/14
> 
> *oneof14*
> IVF in June
> 
> *SmileyKez*
> Natural :bfp: before IVF! :happydance:
> 
> *raelynn*
> IVF/ICSI/TESE Just waiting on AF to show then start BC
> 
> *mrs stru*
> IVF/ICSI started meds 4/20 and stims on 5/8
> 
> *havelove2give*
> Starting meds 5/25
> 
> *waitingmids*
> Staring meds 5/7
> 
> *Mammywannabe*
> IVF/ICSI consult 5/15 and hoping to start in June
> 
> *PollyJo*
> Waiting for next cycle to start IVF
> 
> *Casperelf79*
> mc :angel:
> 
> *drsquid*
> Possible IVF in the coming months. Next appointment set for 5/11
> 
> *DaisyQ*
> Start stims 5/12 and EC the week of 5/19
> 
> *AnnetteCali*
> Start meds 5/7 and ER 5/18
> 
> *MommyMel*
> IVF in June
> 
> *georx*
> IVF in May. Starting stims 5/18
> 
> *Toucansofsoda*
> In 2WW and OTD is 5/11. Took HPT and saw a second line! :happydance:
> 
> *Lisa84*
> ER on 5/8
> 
> *greekgirl*
> ER on 5/9. 7 at collection, 3 fertilized, and ET all three on 5/12!!
> 
> *Tink31*
> Down reg scan 5/8, starting stims 5/11, and possible ER 5/25
> 
> *AndreaFlorida*
> IVF in July after one cycle with injections
> :dust:


----------



## jchic

Hi ladies, just checking in! Letting everyone know that you are in my thoughts! Just waiting on AF so I can have my surgery, then onto IVF ;)


----------



## haj624

Casper-I am so sorry for your loss.:hugs:

JChic-How exciting, its getting close!!!

Dancing-Let's home those cramps are a good thing!!!

Alscreech-Yayyy tomorrow!!!

AFM: Went back in to the RE this morning for my sono and bloodwork. They told me everything looked great. I had a total of 17 follies that were of good size. She said she is going to have the Dr. look at everything and my bloodwork from today so they will let me know if I am going to trigger tonight or tomorrow night. Fingers crossed everything looks good so I can trigger tonight!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Wow haj, you are soooo close! And 17 follies is fantastic. Keep us up to date!

How are you feeling btw? On Clomid my ovaries would get pretty tender, and I would have just one follie on each side. How does it feel to have 17??


----------



## haj624

DaisyQ said:


> Wow haj, you are soooo close! And 17 follies is fantastic. Keep us up to date!
> 
> How are you feeling btw? On Clomid my ovaries would get pretty tender, and I would have just one follie on each side. How does it feel to have 17??

I will!!

I mean just on a regular day to day basis i feel a slight bit of tenderness...more so im bloated. But when they do the sonos that is definitely more painful.


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh great! Cant wait! It'll all be worth it in the end...


----------



## haj624

DaisyQ said:


> Oh great! Cant wait! It'll all be worth it in the end...

haha yes I hope it will be. I asked the nurse this morning how her mothers day was and she said it was great and she was like just think next year you can celebrate too. I really hope shes right!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Haj: do close! Yippie! 

Me: I'm sooo frustrated now! Still no sign of af! Was supposed to have cd 3 work up today but instead af decides to play hide and seek :(


----------



## haj624

MoBaby said:


> Haj: do close! Yippie!
> 
> Me: I'm sooo frustrated now! Still no sign of af! Was supposed to have cd 3 work up today but instead af decides to play hide and seek :(

Of course when we want her to come she doesnt show :dohh:


----------



## jchic

Haj, 17 is awesome! I hope you trigger tonight and get the party started! How soon after you do the transfer can you test?? I always forget!


----------



## haj624

jchic said:


> Haj, 17 is awesome! I hope you trigger tonight and get the party started! How soon after you do the transfer can you test?? I always forget!

I've already go my party hat on:cake: Just waiting for the ok. I know me too. I know my clinic does a blood test 2 weeks from the transfer date. I'm sure you can know way before then. I'm not exactly sure when though. Does anyone have any idea?


----------



## MoBaby

I started poas 5 days post 5 day transfer so at 10dpo.


----------



## daisy83

noasaint said:


> *Daisy83*, you poor thing! Nose sprays are just evil sometimes. How much longer are you on it? What is that medication for? I've also got a high AMH but not quite as high as yours.

I'm on it until the day before egg collection so I'd better get used to it! It's the same as Lupron, shuts down the ovaries. Just the spray is more commonly used in the UK I think, not heard of any other girls in the thread using it. I didn't have to use BCP either so it's just a bit different. I'm hoping with this high AMH I produce lots of lovely eggs but not too much, stay away OHSS! Hope all is well with you xx

*Casper* - I'm so sorry to hear your news, we are all thinking of you and here for you xx


----------



## MrsC8776

TTB said:


> AFM - Had my scan this morning and have 13 beautiful follicles that are ready to go, have to take my trigger tonight and ready for collection in 2 days! So happy with the number of eggs this time, praying that these eggies will be better quality!
> 
> Does anyone know how long it takes for the trigger to leave your system? Last time I had a different trigger shot due to the risk of OHSS, but this time they want me to have Ovridel 250 which is hcg. God, i'm already thinking about when I will test , lol.

Yay for taking the trigger shot!! 13 sounds like a wonderful number. I forget... are you doing ICSI? As for the trigger shot and how long it takes to leave your system, I think it all depends on the person. I used that same one for an IUI awhile back and it was in my system for about 10 days. I think the average is 8-10 days but I've seen other people say it was out of their system within a few days. :shrug: I would say 10 days to be safe. Are you taking one shot or 2? 

I did find this helpful though *There's a way you can do a half-life calculation as well. Basically every 29 (+- 6 hours) the amount of HCG in the drug goes in half. So the first day it has 10,000, the second day it has 5,000, etc.... By that logic, by the 10th day it has only around 15 HCG left. So if you are using a not very sensitive test 10 days after the shot, it's probably accurate. First response I believe can test to 25 HCG, so that's probably not the best one to use if you want to be sure its not the trigger. Some of the digitals are more like 50. This is one case where it pays to use one less sensitive.*



jchic said:


> Hi ladies, just checking in! Letting everyone know that you are in my thoughts! Just waiting on AF so I can have my surgery, then onto IVF ;)

Thanks jchic! I hope things go smoothly for you and AF shows up soon so you can get the surgery out of the way. :flower:



haj624 said:


> Casper-I am so sorry for your loss.:hugs:
> 
> JChic-How exciting, its getting close!!!
> 
> Dancing-Let's home those cramps are a good thing!!!
> 
> Alscreech-Yayyy tomorrow!!!
> 
> AFM: Went back in to the RE this morning for my sono and bloodwork. They told me everything looked great. I had a total of 17 follies that were of good size. She said she is going to have the Dr. look at everything and my bloodwork from today so they will let me know if I am going to trigger tonight or tomorrow night. Fingers crossed everything looks good so I can trigger tonight!!!

Haj that is so exciting!! You are almost there. 17 is a great number. My fingers are crossed for you. 



MoBaby said:


> Haj: do close! Yippie!
> 
> Me: I'm sooo frustrated now! Still no sign of af! Was supposed to have cd 3 work up today but instead af decides to play hide and seek :(

MoBaby I'm sorry that AF still hasn't shown. I hope she shows soon so that you don't have to wait any longer. :hugs:


----------



## MrsC8776

I meant to ask about meds in my last post. Where did you girls get your meds from? Did you order them yourself or did the clinic do it for you? I have a list of places here but I'm not sure which one would be the best. If theres others that are not on my list I would love to know about them and ask the clinic when we go in next time.


----------



## DaisyQ

Clinic ordered my meds for me - I'm getting them through Freedom pharmacy...


----------



## MrsC8776

DaisyQ said:


> Clinic ordered my meds for me - I'm getting them through Freedom pharmacy...

Thanks Daisy, that one is on my list of ones to use. I'm not really sure who orders them at the clinic but if they order them that means a little less stress for me. :thumbup:


----------



## jchic

I am getting mine from Freedom Fertility. They are awesome, so quick and so helpful! Talk to your clinic about them and use them if you can!


----------



## s08

First of all, Casper, I am so sorry for your loss. I cannot imagine what you are going through. 

Mrs, my meds came from MDR Pharmacy in CA. My nurse just called them in, and then I called to arrangment for shipment date and payment. I loved them, and their prices were reasonable. 

I got an update yesterday regarding my waiting embies. On day 3 after retrieval, 13 of the initial fertilized 16 were still growing. Nurse said the majority were in the good quality category, but a few were poor. I am not supposed to get a report today, but will hear tomorrow how they all did when we go in for the transfer. Can't wait to the PUPO!


----------



## haj624

Well ladies, I got the call from my RE's office that I can do my trigger shot tonight at 10PM!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: My ER is schedule for 9am on Wednesday morning and I need to be there at 8 am. I can believe its finally here!!!


----------



## haj624

MrsC8776 said:


> I meant to ask about meds in my last post. Where did you girls get your meds from? Did you order them yourself or did the clinic do it for you? I have a list of places here but I'm not sure which one would be the best. If theres others that are not on my list I would love to know about them and ask the clinic when we go in next time.

I got mine from freedom as well


----------



## oneof14

Haj, that is super exciting!!!


----------



## haj624

s08 said:


> First of all, Casper, I am so sorry for your loss. I cannot imagine what you are going through.
> 
> Mrs, my meds came from MDR Pharmacy in CA. My nurse just called them in, and then I called to arrangment for shipment date and payment. I loved them, and their prices were reasonable.
> 
> I got an update yesterday regarding my waiting embies. On day 3 after retrieval, 13 of the initial fertilized 16 were still growing. Nurse said the majority were in the good quality category, but a few were poor. I am not supposed to get a report today, but will hear tomorrow how they all did when we go in for the transfer. Can't wait to the PUPO!

How exciting!!!


----------



## haj624

oneof14 said:


> Haj, that is super exciting!!!

I'm very nervous and excited all at the same time!!!


----------



## drsquid

i used freedom too. and since im out of pocket when i had to go get a pen locally they reimbursed the difference (what was huge... got charged 900 locally and they only charge 300 and something). plus they are realy really nice. 

im on day 4 of lupron.. so far so good. major cluster at work today and it didnt really upset me.


----------



## oneof14

So8 - wow, you are getting your BFP anyday now. Good luck with the transfer!


----------



## haj624

Who's in the tww right now???


----------



## DancingDiva

Hey haj I'm on 10dp3dt and having a lot of AF cramps and done a FRER and got a BFN so not feeling to good just now.

How's u?


----------



## DaisyQ

Wow Haj, so exciting! Can't wait to hear how it goes for you!! 

S08, 13 embies on day three is amazing!! It sounds like you will definitely get frosties! woohoo! Great news.


----------



## haj624

DancingDiva said:


> Hey haj I'm on 10dp3dt and having a lot of AF cramps and done a FRER and got a BFN so not feeling to good just now.
> 
> How's u?

Hopefully you just dont have enough HCG to register yet. When do you go in for a blood test?



DaisyQ said:


> Wow Haj, so exciting! Can't wait to hear how it goes for you!!
> 
> S08, 13 embies on day three is amazing!! It sounds like you will definitely get frosties! woohoo! Great news.

Thanks hun!!


----------



## MrsC8776

s08 said:


> First of all, Casper, I am so sorry for your loss. I cannot imagine what you are going through.
> 
> Mrs, my meds came from MDR Pharmacy in CA. My nurse just called them in, and then I called to arrangment for shipment date and payment. I loved them, and their prices were reasonable.
> 
> I got an update yesterday regarding my waiting embies. On day 3 after retrieval, 13 of the initial fertilized 16 were still growing. Nurse said the majority were in the good quality category, but a few were poor. I am not supposed to get a report today, but will hear tomorrow how they all did when we go in for the transfer. Can't wait to the PUPO!

That is so exciting!! :happydance: Have you decide how many you will put back?



haj624 said:


> Well ladies, I got the call from my RE's office that I can do my trigger shot tonight at 10PM!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: My ER is schedule for 9am on Wednesday morning and I need to be there at 8 am. I can believe its finally here!!!

:happydance: Yay!! There is lots of exciting news here today! 

Thanks for sharing where you all got your meds from. It really helps me. The ones I have listed are Freedom, MDRX(CA), Apothecary(AZ), Walgeens Specialty, and Strohecker's Pharmacy(local). Seems like Freedom is the one most people use.


----------



## DancingDiva

I'm back at clinic on Thursday not looking forward to it now


----------



## MrsC8776

DancingDiva said:


> Hey haj I'm on 10dp3dt and having a lot of AF cramps and done a FRER and got a BFN so not feeling to good just now.
> 
> How's u?

I really hope that it is just to soon. :hugs:


----------



## haj624

DancingDiva said:


> I'm back at clinic on Thursday not looking forward to it now

Well stay positive. You hear about woman all the time that test later on HPTs. Hopefully your bloods will show different.


----------



## DancingDiva

Thank you ladies for the positive thoughts I'm trying to remain the same but deep down I know it's not worked and I'm back to square one


----------



## jchic

Dancing, stay positive, ok? Nothing to worry about just yet. Chin up. 

Haj - YAY! ER is on Wednesday already! WOWOWOWOW!


----------



## haj624

jchic said:


> Dancing, stay positive, ok? Nothing to worry about just yet. Chin up.
> 
> Haj - YAY! ER is on Wednesday already! WOWOWOWOW!

I know!!! Your surgery is coming up soon. Fingers crossed everything goes well!!


----------



## Lulu 07

MrsC~ I got half my meds from ivfmeds.com and the other half from freedom fertility. Ivfmeds.com saves you a lot of money if you're paying out of pocket. They are much cheaper than all the pharmacies including freedom fertility. the only thing is that you can't do overnight orders because they are based in europe and you have to give about 3-5 days for the order to arrive with express shipping.

Casper~ I'm so sorry for your loss:hugs:.. Please stay strong and know that we're all here for you and thinking of you.

s08~ 13 is a great number!!! You're going to be PUPO in 2 days.. How exciting!!

haj~ Yaaay for ER!!! I can't wait to hear how many eggs they get and I pray that they are all mature!!

DancingDiva~ You are definitely not out yet. Not all embryos implant at the same rate and hcg shows up differently in different women. You will be in my prayers! :hugs:

Sorry if I missed anyone but I didn't read all the posts. I only read the more recent ones.

AFM~ Nothing new! I'm still in the TWW and it's killing me. I tested a few days ago to see if the hcg is out of my system but it wasn't yet. I continued to test since and yesterday it finally turned negative. Even though it was from the hcg shot, it was nice to see a positive hpt since I've never had one. What I don't understand though is why it took 8 days to be out of my system. I only took 1500iu of hcg since I didn't trigger with it. I was only given this small dose as a booster right after the retrieval. :shrug:


----------



## MoBaby

dancing :( hugs girl.


----------



## MrsC8776

Lulu 07 said:


> MrsC~ I got half my meds from ivfmeds.com and the other half from freedom fertility. Ivfmeds.com saves you a lot of money if you're paying out of pocket. They are much cheaper than all the pharmacies including freedom fertility. the only thing is that you can't do overnight orders because they are based in europe and you have to give about 3-5 days for the order to arrive with express shipping.
> 
> Casper~ I'm so sorry for your loss:hugs:.. Please stay strong and know that we're all here for you and thinking of you.
> 
> s08~ 13 is a great number!!! You're going to be PUPO in 2 days.. How exciting!!
> 
> haj~ Yaaay for ER!!! I can't wait to hear how many eggs they get and I pray that they are all mature!!
> 
> DancingDiva~ You are definitely not out yet. Not all embryos implant at the same rate and hcg shows up differently in different women. You will be in my prayers! :hugs:
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone but I didn't read all the posts. I only read the more recent ones.
> 
> AFM~ Nothing new! I'm still in the TWW and it's killing me. I tested a few days ago to see if the hcg is out of my system but it wasn't yet. I continued to test since and yesterday it finally turned negative. Even though it was from the hcg shot, it was nice to see a positive hpt since I've never had one. What I don't understand though is why it took 8 days to be out of my system. I only took 1500iu of hcg since I didn't trigger with it. I was only given this small dose as a booster right after the retrieval. :shrug:

I am paying out of pocket so thats why I'm trying to find the best place that is on the cheaper side. Thank you for sharing where you got yours from. I will have to look into that one. The time of shipping wouldn't be a big deal as long as I ordered then in time. 

I hope the TWW passed quickly for you. Sometimes the trigger shots can hang around for a while. I wouldn't worry about it though. Everyone is different and theres so many things that can cause the trigger shot to linger around. FX it turns positive for you again!


----------



## MoBaby

my trigger stayed until 10dpo the second time....i think it was in me 14 days round 1 as i had v. faint lines on frer up til that point so it varies. i know others its gone by a week.


----------



## waitingmids

Hi sorry I've not been joining in much,things are starting for us now.I started on the norethisterone last week, i finish them on wednesday then wait for AF .Should be starting on Menopur and gonal f about saturday.Went for injection training today , didn't realise we'd be doing all the fiddly measuring and mixing better consentrate .
Anyone else here in the uk and starting stimming next weekend ?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

https://befruitfulsaga.com/2008/08/18/10-things-about-follistim/

Just realized that my Follistim is the same as others Puregon....I had no clue they were the same thing :) I'm educating myself!

My pharmacy here is going to be from Ascend....not sure any of you have used it?!?!

https://www.fertilityleaders.com/ 

This is my Doctor ...Barry Ripps

If you click on "what people say" it gives testimonials :)


----------



## alscreetch

Hi ladies.... I have been disconnected from the boards for the last couple of days. I am like the crazy girl in the straight jacket about my ER tomorrow. I just simply can't think. I am praying for you all & will resume when my head is clear!! Good luck to those having their ER in the next day or so!!!!! I just took my Xanax & a huge ball of calm has taken over. It has been a long 13 year journey & I truly feel blessed to be at this exact moment in my life. 

Thinking about you all!!!

Asia


----------



## AnnetteCali

Hello ladies...

Quick question.. I am scheduled for my ER this wed. I am slightly concerned because the doc said I have 7 follicles that are mature, and more behind. I thought i'd produce more follicles :-( 

What seems to be the norm ?

Keeping my fingers crossed for all of us!! xoxo


----------



## DaisyQ

I think the number of follicles varies from person to person and can vary cycle to cycle. Some protocols might be better than others for any given woman, but often this is figured out after the first protocol was unsuccessful. Unfortunately. But don't freak out - 7 is enough and they might actually retrieve more than you think. A lot if times the number of follicles goes down with age, and also with lower AMH. Do you know your AMH level or how many antral follicles you had at baseline? My RE uses that data to try to predict ovarian response to stimming. 

As far as "what's good" in term of numbers of follies, in general more is better. But not all follies will have mature eggs. There are women who have 20 or 30 eggs retrieved but only a few are mature and fertilize. A friend on another thread told me her RE's goal is about a dozen eggs retrieved. Like I said, don't worry - 7 is enough and the smaller ones might still catch up.


----------



## MrsC8776

waitingmids said:


> Hi sorry I've not been joining in much,things are starting for us now.I started on the norethisterone last week, i finish them on wednesday then wait for AF .Should be starting on Menopur and gonal f about saturday.Went for injection training today , didn't realise we'd be doing all the fiddly measuring and mixing better consentrate .
> Anyone else here in the uk and starting stimming next weekend ?

Yay for getting started! :thumbup: We have our injection training class on the 29th. Oddly enough I'm really looking forward to it and excited



alscreetch said:


> Hi ladies.... I have been disconnected from the boards for the last couple of days. I am like the crazy girl in the straight jacket about my ER tomorrow. I just simply can't think. I am praying for you all & will resume when my head is clear!! Good luck to those having their ER in the next day or so!!!!! I just took my Xanax & a huge ball of calm has taken over. It has been a long 13 year journey & I truly feel blessed to be at this exact moment in my life.
> 
> Thinking about you all!!!
> 
> Asia

Sorry you are having a stressful time. I hope tomorrow goes very well for you. Please update us when you can. 



AnnetteCali said:


> Hello ladies...
> 
> Quick question.. I am scheduled for my ER this wed. I am slightly concerned because the doc said I have 7 follicles that are mature, and more behind. I thought i'd produce more follicles :-(
> 
> What seems to be the norm ?
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for all of us!! xoxo

I wouldn't worry to much about the numbers. I know we all want a lot but a lot can always come with problems later on. I think 7 sounds great. They usually get a couple more than they see so FX you come out of there with more. 

In case I don't catch you ladies in the morning due to the time difference...

*MJ~* Good luck tomorrow at the urologist. 

*Lulu~* Hows the TWW going? Testing day is coming soon isn't it? 

*Mammywannabe~* I hope your consult goes well tomorrow. 

and once again, good luck tomorrow *alscreetch and s08!* :happy dance:

:dust:


----------



## everhopeful

Hi all, 

Haven't been here for a while. Got all my meds yesterday. Fridge is nice and full!!

Should be starting around 5th June. Very excited about it!!

Another step closer hopefully!! It's great to hear others experience of egg transfer/ scans etc. makes it all seem a little less daunting!

Has anyone done anything to try prevent OHSS?
Wishing everyone the best of luck

Xx


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hello everyone, I hope you don't mind me joining on this thread. I am currently waiting on doing a round of IVF under the NHS here. At the moment I have started taking the BCP since 8th May so I think I will be on it for about 7 weeks before taking meds etc. I am waiting on my schedule and hope to know more then but I am hoping it will be in July 2012.


----------



## mrs stru

How is everyone?

I have just had my day 8 scan after 7 days of stims. They measured 4 follies on my right ovary, but struggled to find my left! After much prodding and probing - and a second nurse- they managed to find it but said there was probably only a 6 and an 8 and said we would probably rely on the right! The four measured 10.3, 10.3, 11.5 & 11.6.
I am to continue on the same meds until Friday when I have another scan!

I'm a bit disappointed with the count so far, Does anyone think I will get any more? We are pretty much relying on this one cycle as it is on the NHS and Not sure if I can persuade OH to pay for another round, especially as they told us the success rate would only be 35%.


----------



## MommyMel

DancingDiva said:


> Hey haj I'm on 10dp3dt and having a lot of AF cramps and done a FRER and got a BFN so not feeling to good just now.
> 
> How's u?


Good luck to you....... i hope and pray that it is your BFP ..... 
wishing you all the best. . . . . :dust: :dust:

thinking and praying for you.....:hugs:


----------



## jchic

Hey all!

So AF arrived in Full force today, 14DPO so I am happy to finally have her here so I can officially get started with surgery and then in July, estrogen for my IVF cycle. WOOHOO!

Mrs. Stru - dont worry so much on that number, you still have a few days left for those eggs to mature and play catch up. When are you going in for your ER?

How is everyone else? 
Dancing - any updates?
Duke - how are the meds going?
Haj - TOMORROW is the BIG day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am praying for you sweetie, for ALL of us!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs stru

jchic said:


> Hey all!
> 
> So AF arrived in Full force today, 14DPO so I am happy to finally have her here so I can officially get started with surgery and then in July, estrogen for my IVF cycle. WOOHOO!
> 
> Mrs. Stru - dont worry so much on that number, you still have a few days left for those eggs to mature and play catch up. When are you going in for your ER?
> 
> How is everyone else?
> Dancing - any updates?
> Duke - how are the meds going?
> Haj - TOMORROW is the BIG day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am praying for you sweetie, for ALL of us!!!!!!!!!!

I hope they do! They haven't given me a date for ER yet, I guess it depends on Friday's scan!


----------



## DaisyQ

Mrs. Stru, have they bumped up your meds at all?

Good luck today alscreetch and s08!

I had my first follie check after 3 days of stims. I have 6 follies on the left, with one at 12 mm the rest are under 10 mm, and 7 follies on the right, with one measuring 13 mm and the rest are under 10. My RE said she will probably bump up my meds tonight to see if we can recruit some more follies. Fx we can. She said it's good that so many are around the same size. I hope they continue to grow together at the same rate. Hope we won't have to sacrifice the two bigger ones.


----------



## DancingDiva

Hey jchic no updates still AF cramps and now a little bit of spotting so it's just a waiting game now.


----------



## haj624

Lulu 07 said:


> MrsC~ I got half my meds from ivfmeds.com and the other half from freedom fertility. Ivfmeds.com saves you a lot of money if you're paying out of pocket. They are much cheaper than all the pharmacies including freedom fertility. the only thing is that you can't do overnight orders because they are based in europe and you have to give about 3-5 days for the order to arrive with express shipping.
> 
> Casper~ I'm so sorry for your loss:hugs:.. Please stay strong and know that we're all here for you and thinking of you.
> 
> s08~ 13 is a great number!!! You're going to be PUPO in 2 days.. How exciting!!
> 
> haj~ Yaaay for ER!!! I can't wait to hear how many eggs they get and I pray that they are all mature!!
> 
> DancingDiva~ You are definitely not out yet. Not all embryos implant at the same rate and hcg shows up differently in different women. You will be in my prayers! :hugs:
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone but I didn't read all the posts. I only read the more recent ones.
> 
> AFM~ Nothing new! I'm still in the TWW and it's killing me. I tested a few days ago to see if the hcg is out of my system but it wasn't yet. I continued to test since and yesterday it finally turned negative. Even though it was from the hcg shot, it was nice to see a positive hpt since I've never had one. What I don't understand though is why it took 8 days to be out of my system. I only took 1500iu of hcg since I didn't trigger with it. I was only given this small dose as a booster right after the retrieval. :shrug:

Thanks me too love!!!



alscreetch said:


> Hi ladies.... I have been disconnected from the boards for the last couple of days. I am like the crazy girl in the straight jacket about my ER tomorrow. I just simply can't think. I am praying for you all & will resume when my head is clear!! Good luck to those having their ER in the next day or so!!!!! I just took my Xanax & a huge ball of calm has taken over. It has been a long 13 year journey & I truly feel blessed to be at this exact moment in my life.
> 
> Thinking about you all!!!
> 
> Asia

Ahhh big day today!!! Let us know how it goes!!



AnnetteCali said:


> Hello ladies...
> 
> Quick question.. I am scheduled for my ER this wed. I am slightly concerned because the doc said I have 7 follicles that are mature, and more behind. I thought i'd produce more follicles :-(
> 
> What seems to be the norm ?
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for all of us!! xoxo

I have my ER tomorrow too!!! 7 is still good and more can definitely catch up.


everhopeful said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Haven't been here for a while. Got all my meds yesterday. Fridge is nice and full!!
> 
> Should be starting around 5th June. Very excited about it!!
> 
> Another step closer hopefully!! It's great to hear others experience of egg transfer/ scans etc. makes it all seem a little less daunting!
> 
> Has anyone done anything to try prevent OHSS?
> Wishing everyone the best of luck
> 
> Its funny the things that excite us now lol.
> Ive just been drinking plenty of water and powerade.
> Xx




mrs stru said:


> How is everyone?
> 
> I have just had my day 8 scan after 7 days of stims. They measured 4 follies on my right ovary, but struggled to find my left! After much prodding and probing - and a second nurse- they managed to find it but said there was probably only a 6 and an 8 and said we would probably rely on the right! The four measured 10.3, 10.3, 11.5 & 11.6.
> I am to continue on the same meds until Friday when I have another scan!
> 
> I'm a bit disappointed with the count so far, Does anyone think I will get any more? We are pretty much relying on this one cycle as it is on the NHS and Not sure if I can persuade OH to pay for another round, especially as they told us the success rate would only be 35%.

You can definitely get more! Especially if they are upping your meds!



jchic said:


> Hey all!
> 
> So AF arrived in Full force today, 14DPO so I am happy to finally have her here so I can officially get started with surgery and then in July, estrogen for my IVF cycle. WOOHOO!
> 
> Mrs. Stru - dont worry so much on that number, you still have a few days left for those eggs to mature and play catch up. When are you going in for your ER?
> 
> How is everyone else?
> Dancing - any updates?
> Duke - how are the meds going?
> Haj - TOMORROW is the BIG day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am praying for you sweetie, for ALL of us!!!!!!!!!!

For once yayyy for AF!!! I know I'm so nervous!!



DaisyQ said:


> Mrs. Stru, have they bumped up your meds at all?
> 
> Good luck today alscreetch and s08!
> 
> I had my first follie check after 3 days of stims. I have 6 follies on the left, with one at 12 mm the rest are under 10 mm, and 7 follies on the right, with one measuring 13 mm and the rest are under 10. My RE said she will probably bump up my meds tonight to see if we can recruit some more follies. Fx we can. She said it's good that so many are around the same size. I hope they continue to grow together at the same rate. Hope we won't have to sacrifice the two bigger ones.

Hopefulyl everything will be ok!!



DancingDiva said:


> Hey jchic no updates still AF cramps and now a little bit of spotting so it's just a waiting game now.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

AFM: Went back to the RE this morning for bloodwork to make sure the HCG is in my bloodstream. So they'll give me a call later. Thankfully no shots today!!! Otherwise I have ER in the morning!!! Woohoo!! Hopefully a lot of those eggs are mature and good quality!!! Then tomorrow night I start my antibiotics, steroids, and progesterone shots.

I have heard progesterone really hurts. Anyone know if thats true?


----------



## jchic

I have heard progesterone hurts....one of my friends told me NOT to do it in your thigh, thats where its the worst. Other areas arent too bad :)


----------



## haj624

jchic said:


> I have heard progesterone hurts....one of my friends told me NOT to do it in your thigh, thats where its the worst. Other areas arent too bad :)

I was told to do it in my butt. I'm nervous bc thats a big needle and I heard it hurts too!!!


----------



## Tella

Hi girls, hope you don&#8217;t mind me joining you girls on this thread.

I know a few of you already from other threads but need some inspiration going forward to IVF #2 in June/July

Daisy > That is a great count for 3 days of stims. I was told that they aim for between 8-12 eggs as it keeps the risk of OHSS at bay. I cant wait to hear about your success.

Mrs stru > I have read about so many girls getting great eggs from less follicles, when it is like the ones that is there is great quality and give wonderful embies. So just pray for their quality being great.

DancingDiva > Fx'd for a late bfp, I know how you feel :hugs:

jchic > GL with the lap, atleast the recovery time is very quick. And then your bfp will follow shortly after!

Haj > GL with the ER, Fx;d for a whole bunch of mature eggies :thumbup: I was too much of a sissy to do mine myself, but I live close to a GP so just went there for the shot. But it didn&#8217;t hurt that much, a bit of a numb feeling where it is injected. But I suppose he just knew how to do it properly.

Lulu > The tww is a b!tch, but soon you will have a true bfp in your hand and it will all be forgotten.

Akscreetch > Its really not that bad, I found the waiting to find out how the embies is doing 10x worse. GL you gonna be great!

AFM > I had my first IVF with ICSI in April/May. 
I was on 225iu Menopur for 8 days, had 14 follies on CD10, 2xOvidrell and
ER on the 25th of April - 12 eggs
27th of April, had 6 embies left
30th of April, we transferred 1 early blast and 1 morula - No frosties left
Embryologist said she is concerned about my egg quality as it is very strange that out of 12 only 2 made it to day 5, Good news was that the 4 she did normal IVF on all fertilized by themselves so we don&#8217;t need ICSI in future treatments. 
Daily progesterone suppositories along with POI every 3rd day after ET
8th of May, Digi negative and Beta negative

Now im waiting for my follow up appointment on the 24th to find out what our game plan is going forward and if the FS wants to do any blood tests. I have also been making a list of questions that I want answered, its not that I don&#8217;t trust my FS, it is just that he does the test without telling you what they are for and what the results was. So when I read something im not sure if I have been tested or if I need to be.

All depending on how long this natural cycle is gonna be for me, I should start with my next IVF cycle by mid June. Finances are ready we just waiting for my body now.

Im also doing acupuncture daily to assist with quality and quantity for next cycle.


----------



## jchic

tella, do you know what tests they are going to run? I think they can give you things to help with egg quality if thats the case.


----------



## haj624

so sorry tella :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Soooo I'm having a terrible day... My twin sis is now pg and said it was an accident and my period is still not here and no signs and I'm definitely not pg.... And everyone I work with is pg so there are baby bellies all around! I just want to crawl in a hole. I just had a small anxiety attack and feel like I can't breath. This sucks and im ready to be done.


----------



## haj624

MoBaby said:


> Soooo I'm having a terrible day... My twin sis is now pg and said it was an accident and my period is still not here and no signs and I'm definitely not pg.... And everyone I work with is pg so there are baby bellies all around! I just want to crawl in a hole. I just had a small anxiety attack and feel like I can't breath. This sucks and im ready to be done.

Aw MoBaby I'm so sorry youre having a rough day:hugs:


----------



## jchic

Ugh Mo Baby, I am sorry. I know what its like to have pregnant people all around. Stay strong and know that God has a plan, and you will be a mom. Remember that when that time comes, all of this will be worth it. Hang in there, ok? 

Hugs :(


----------



## DaisyQ

Mo baby, it's a toughie. Yesterday on my way to acupuncture, I passed on prego on the street, and then the woman sitting across from me in the subway was looking at her US pictures and going through some paperwork from her OB. Then when I was leaving acupuncture, I walked past THREE prego women, boom boom boom. It's hard. WE WILL GET THERE. Mark my words.

OK so just got the call from my nurse - we are sticking with the same dosage for now, as my estrogen was 218, and it was explained to me that usually what happens is that estrogen surges first, which then is usually followed by some more follicles popping up, and apparently my rise in estrogen from Saturday to today is consistent with that surge... So they are hoping to see more follicles on Thursday. Looks like I will need to order more meds though for sure as I only have enough Menopur to last through Thursday, and I'll definitely need more than that.


----------



## jchic

I love how you call them "a prego" walked by....HAHAHAHAHAAAA....I seriously cannot even tell you how funny that is.


----------



## DaisyQ

:flower:

Well... to me it seems like a sorority I'm dying to join, but I'm not invited to the party. Yet.


----------



## MrsC8776

everhopeful said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Haven't been here for a while. Got all my meds yesterday. Fridge is nice and full!!
> 
> Should be starting around 5th June. Very excited about it!!
> 
> Another step closer hopefully!! It's great to hear others experience of egg transfer/ scans etc. makes it all seem a little less daunting!
> 
> Has anyone done anything to try prevent OHSS?
> Wishing everyone the best of luck
> 
> Xx

Yay for getting your meds! Not much longer until you start. :thumbup:



Irish_eyes said:


> Hello everyone, I hope you don't mind me joining on this thread. I am currently waiting on doing a round of IVF under the NHS here. At the moment I have started taking the BCP since 8th May so I think I will be on it for about 7 weeks before taking meds etc. I am waiting on my schedule and hope to know more then but I am hoping it will be in July 2012.

Welcome :hi: I'm also starting in July so maybe we will be cycle buddies. :thumbup:



mrs stru said:


> How is everyone?
> 
> I have just had my day 8 scan after 7 days of stims. They measured 4 follies on my right ovary, but struggled to find my left! After much prodding and probing - and a second nurse- they managed to find it but said there was probably only a 6 and an 8 and said we would probably rely on the right! The four measured 10.3, 10.3, 11.5 & 11.6.
> I am to continue on the same meds until Friday when I have another scan!
> 
> I'm a bit disappointed with the count so far, Does anyone think I will get any more? We are pretty much relying on this one cycle as it is on the NHS and Not sure if I can persuade OH to pay for another round, especially as they told us the success rate would only be 35%.

I would think that more follies will pop up Try not to get disappointed, things can change between now and Friday. :hugs:



jchic said:


> Hey all!
> 
> So AF arrived in Full force today, 14DPO so I am happy to finally have her here so I can officially get started with surgery and then in July, estrogen for my IVF cycle. WOOHOO!
> 
> Mrs. Stru - dont worry so much on that number, you still have a few days left for those eggs to mature and play catch up. When are you going in for your ER?
> 
> How is everyone else?
> Dancing - any updates?
> Duke - how are the meds going?
> Haj - TOMORROW is the BIG day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am praying for you sweetie, for ALL of us!!!!!!!!!!

:happydance: I'm glad AF showed up. Now you can get that surgery out of the way! 



DaisyQ said:


> Mrs. Stru, have they bumped up your meds at all?
> 
> Good luck today alscreetch and s08!
> 
> I had my first follie check after 3 days of stims. I have 6 follies on the left, with one at 12 mm the rest are under 10 mm, and 7 follies on the right, with one measuring 13 mm and the rest are under 10. My RE said she will probably bump up my meds tonight to see if we can recruit some more follies. Fx we can. She said it's good that so many are around the same size. I hope they continue to grow together at the same rate. Hope we won't have to sacrifice the two bigger ones.

Grow follies grow!! Fingers crossed for Thursday. Sorry you have to order more meds though. 



haj624 said:


> AFM: Went back to the RE this morning for bloodwork to make sure the HCG is in my bloodstream. So they'll give me a call later. Thankfully no shots today!!! Otherwise I have ER in the morning!!! Woohoo!! Hopefully a lot of those eggs are mature and good quality!!! Then tomorrow night I start my antibiotics, steroids, and progesterone shots.
> 
> I have heard progesterone really hurts. Anyone know if thats true?

Thats great that you have a day with no shots. :thumbup: I have heard that the progesterone shots hurt. I remember someone saying that if you ice the area before the shot its a little better. Oh and someone else said to slap the area a few times to numb it up. :haha: It might all depend on the person though so try not to stress about it to much. I believe my clinic said no progesterone for me... what exactly does it do? Maybe I need to check into that. 



Tella said:


> Hi girls, hope you dont mind me joining you girls on this thread.
> 
> I know a few of you already from other threads but need some inspiration going forward to IVF #2 in June/July
> 
> Daisy > That is a great count for 3 days of stims. I was told that they aim for between 8-12 eggs as it keeps the risk of OHSS at bay. I cant wait to hear about your success.
> 
> Mrs stru > I have read about so many girls getting great eggs from less follicles, when it is like the ones that is there is great quality and give wonderful embies. So just pray for their quality being great.
> 
> DancingDiva > Fx'd for a late bfp, I know how you feel :hugs:
> 
> jchic > GL with the lap, atleast the recovery time is very quick. And then your bfp will follow shortly after!
> 
> Haj > GL with the ER, Fx;d for a whole bunch of mature eggies :thumbup: I was too much of a sissy to do mine myself, but I live close to a GP so just went there for the shot. But it didnt hurt that much, a bit of a numb feeling where it is injected. But I suppose he just knew how to do it properly.
> 
> Lulu > The tww is a b!tch, but soon you will have a true bfp in your hand and it will all be forgotten.
> 
> Akscreetch > Its really not that bad, I found the waiting to find out how the embies is doing 10x worse. GL you gonna be great!
> 
> AFM > I had my first IVF with ICSI in April/May.
> I was on 225iu Menopur for 8 days, had 14 follies on CD10, 2xOvidrell and
> ER on the 25th of April - 12 eggs
> 27th of April, had 6 embies left
> 30th of April, we transferred 1 early blast and 1 morula - No frosties left
> Embryologist said she is concerned about my egg quality as it is very strange that out of 12 only 2 made it to day 5, Good news was that the 4 she did normal IVF on all fertilized by themselves so we dont need ICSI in future treatments.
> Daily progesterone suppositories along with POI every 3rd day after ET
> 8th of May, Digi negative and Beta negative
> 
> Now im waiting for my follow up appointment on the 24th to find out what our game plan is going forward and if the FS wants to do any blood tests. I have also been making a list of questions that I want answered, its not that I dont trust my FS, it is just that he does the test without telling you what they are for and what the results was. So when I read something im not sure if I have been tested or if I need to be.
> 
> All depending on how long this natural cycle is gonna be for me, I should start with my next IVF cycle by mid June. Finances are ready we just waiting for my body now.
> 
> Im also doing acupuncture daily to assist with quality and quantity for next cycle.

Welcome Tella :hi: Sorry again for the BFN. Fingers crossed this one will be it for you. :hugs:



MoBaby said:


> Soooo I'm having a terrible day... My twin sis is now pg and said it was an accident and my period is still not here and no signs and I'm definitely not pg.... And everyone I work with is pg so there are baby bellies all around! I just want to crawl in a hole. I just had a small anxiety attack and feel like I can't breath. This sucks and im ready to be done.

:hugs: Sorry you are having a rough day. I really hope she told you nicely and in private. I know it's hard hearing about others who get pregnant so easily :nope: You will be there very soon, try and stay positive. I know thats easier said than done. 

Nothing really going on in my direction. I'm trying to be patient while waiting for appointments. :coffee: I do have my yearly tomorrow with a new gyno so that should be loads of fun. I swear... by the time I'm done with all this so many people will have looked at my lady bits. Before fertility treatment I was very uncomfortable with exams but now it's like "yeah sure go ahead!!" :haha: At my last scan there were 4 people down there checking things out. A new FS to me, 2 nurses, and an intern. :dohh: I'm sure we all feel this way though. Good news is that hubby's TESE is in one week! 

I hope all you ladies are doing well :flower:


----------



## lizlemon

Hello, sorry I've been AWOL but I got a surprise natural :bfp: I'm 7weeks and had my viability scan today and all going well so far, fx! I've been too scared to update as convinced I'm not this lucky, ESP after Xmas.
Good luck to all you lovely ladies and :dust: to all x


----------



## DaisyQ

Wow - that is amazing news - congratulations!


----------



## MrsC8776

lizlemon said:


> Hello, sorry I've been AWOL but I got a surprise natural :bfp: I'm 7weeks and had my viability scan today and all going well so far, fx! I've been too scared to update as convinced I'm not this lucky, ESP after Xmas.
> Good luck to all you lovely ladies and :dust: to all x

Congrats!! H&H 9 months :happydance:


----------



## MoBaby

congrats! thats amazing!

mrsc i guessed it about my sis b/c something she said and ive just had this strange feeling for a while she was....she has no clue what im going through nor does any of my fam or friends. i pretty much alone b/c everyone i know who wants a baby has one ir is preggo. she know about th mc but i ddnt tell her ivf cuz she woud tell my mom and that another story. so she goes for a scan june 3rd. she has a mc before her son so she is not saying anything. but its like salt in the wounds. now my bros twins are due in 3-4 weeks my twin is knockd up my friends and coworkes are knocked up and heres me- ms empty uterus. im glad you girls are here so i can vent and have some support. i really feel like crawling under a rock. i cant even start my process cuz af is being dumb.


----------



## MrsC8776

MoBaby said:


> congrats! thats amazing!
> 
> mrsc i guessed it about my sis b/c something she said and ive just had this strange feeling for a while she was....she has no clue what im going through nor does any of my fam or friends. i pretty much alone b/c everyone i know who wants a baby has one ir is preggo. she know about th mc but i ddnt tell her ivf cuz she woud tell my mom and that another story. so she goes for a scan june 3rd. she has a mc before her son so she is not saying anything. but its like salt in the wounds. now my bros twins are due in 3-4 weeks my twin is knockd up my friends and coworkes are knocked up and heres me- ms empty uterus. im glad you girls are here so i can vent and have some support. i really feel like crawling under a rock. i cant even start my process cuz af is being dumb.

I truly feel for you MoBaby. Thats got to be very difficult with everyone around you being pregnant. :hugs: It's hard going through this with no one knowing. My mother has made some pretty ridiculous comments about wanting a grand child and it drives me up the wall. No one knows what we are going through either... they wouldn't understand anyways. Feel free to vent here anytime. If nothing else it at least helps to write it all out and get it off your shoulders. Is there anything that can be done to bring on AF?


----------



## s08

I'm trying to stay off the computer and just relax today, so I'm going to be brief. I'm now PUPO with twins! ET went well today. We were planning on doing a SET, but the embryos weren't as nice as we had hoped. So the embryologist recommended transfering two: 1 early blast and 1 great morula. I had 5 other blasts, but they thought the morula looked better than them. So, now the TWW (or rather 9 day wait until beta). We'll know if we have any frosties tomorrow. 

By the way, I've read everyone's posts and am thinking of you all!


----------



## DaisyQ

Yay for PUPO with twins!! :dust: sticky :dust:


----------



## MrsC8776

Thanks for the update s08. Thats so exciting that you are PUPO now!!! :happydance: I hope the 9 days pass quickly for you. Enjoy your day and get some rest while they snuggle in.


----------



## MoBaby

s08: congrats! soooo exciting. pup with twinnies!  fx for frosties!

mrsc: i really dont know why af is mia. before ivf/mc/d&c i was regular and could predict the day. nothing was wrong with my hormone levels or fertility before and now i feel all messed up. i think if no af by monday (i called today) they will check bloods. im totally kicking myself now for not starting bcp with my last cycle b/c i would have been on them 10 weeks and i felt that was to long. that cycle took 8 weeks. im just so done with all this. so much more stress is ahead but this is what we have to do.


----------



## BlueStorm

Hi girls, I just caught up on all of your posts. I'm thinking of all of you. No updates for me right now, just doing my lupron which I think has made me an emotional mess. Anyone else feel like that from the lupron? 

Sorry for no personals lately but I just can't keep up with you all!

Good luck to everyone who has\had ER's the last few days!


----------



## Lulu 07

Hey Ladies!! I'm sorry I can't do personals right now because i'm too anxious and excited..

I just got my first ever :bfp: this morning :cloud9:. I did 2 tests and both came up positive. They don't need squinting either. The second one is lighter because I used more diluted urine. I am super excited but equally scared. It's so early so it makes me scared that it won't stick long enough until OTD on 5/21/12 but I really hope it does. I can't wait until you guys all announce your bfp's. Please keep me in your prayers and of course you guys are always in mine.


----------



## alscreetch

So.... We have a total of 13 eggs retrieved. I got a call that they wanted to do ICSI, dh morphology wasn't where they like to see it. That made me a little nervous bc I haven't researched much about it. But ER was a breeze. I feel pretty good. A little groggy and sleepy. Haj....good luck tomorrow!! I see we'be had some :bfp: congratulations ladies.... You give me hope!!! 

Welcome to all the new ladies.... We are glad you joined us!!!

Yay... S08 for pupo for twins!!! 

Mobaby- your time is coming...:happydance:

Asia :hugs:


----------



## MrsC8776

BlueStorm said:


> Hi girls, I just caught up on all of your posts. I'm thinking of all of you. No updates for me right now, just doing my lupron which I think has made me an emotional mess. Anyone else feel like that from the lupron?
> 
> Sorry for no personals lately but I just can't keep up with you all!
> 
> Good luck to everyone who has\had ER's the last few days!

Thanks for the update Blue. I hope the lupron isn't horrible to you. I have no experience with it but it's good to know in advance how it makes other feel. 



Lulu 07 said:


> Hey Ladies!! I'm sorry I can't do personals right now because i'm too anxious and excited..
> 
> I just got my first ever :bfp: this morning :cloud9:. I did 2 tests and both came up positive. They don't need squinting either. The second one is lighter because I used more diluted urine. I am super excited but equally scared. It's so early so it makes me scared that it won't stick long enough until OTD on 5/21/12 but I really hope it does. I can't wait until you guys all announce your bfp's. Please keep me in your prayers and of course you guys are always in mine.

Congrats!!! H&H 9 months to you :happydance:



alscreetch said:


> So.... We have a total of 13 eggs retrieved. I got a call that they wanted to do ICSI, dh morphology wasn't where they like to see it. That made me a little nervous bc I haven't researched much about it. But ER was a breeze. I feel pretty good. A little groggy and sleepy. Haj....good luck tomorrow!! I see we'be had some :bfp: congratulations ladies.... You give me hope!!!
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies.... We are glad you joined us!!!
> 
> Yay... S08 for pupo for twins!!!
> 
> Mobaby- your time is coming...:happydance:
> 
> Asia :hugs:

That is great news! ICSI isn't a bad thing so don't worry, it will do good especially if they say that the morph wasn't what they wanted to see. Will you get daily updates on how things are going? Also how many days until your transfer?


----------



## DaisyQ

Wow lulu!! Congratulations! How inspiring!

Asia, glad you are feeling good post retrieval. Be sure to update with your fert report!


----------



## drsquid

lulu - congrats

screetch- congrats on lucky 13, im doing icsi. just a better bet for fertilization

blue- i do my lupron in the am, started friday. im the morning im great. by evening im draggy and crappy (heh meant crampy but crappy and crabby fit too). couldnt finish my workout last night cause of cramps etc. im also feeling all bloaty. but hey, if it works,

afm- ate a half a donut today and felt guilty but omg it was sooo good. hoping im premenstrual. doc is thinking af on mon for us tues,. im hoping friday or sat for us sat or mon cause otherwise i have to sneak out of work etc. fingers crossed though it doesnt really matter other than hassle factor (plus id like to go to the gym sat am).


----------



## oneof14

OMG, ladies so much going on! 

Huge congrats to Lizlemon & Lulu, happy and healthy 9 months.

So8 - Yes, relax and get those embies nice and comfy!

Haj, good luck tomorrow!!

Als - 13 is a lucky number! Cant wait to hear the report!!

Mobaby, I am sorry you are having a bad day, I have those all too often. Just take it one day at a time, tomorrow will be better!

How is everyone else doing on your meds or tww??

AFM, nothing going on, I'm waiting for AF which should come tomorrow, although I've been spotting since Sunday night? :shrug: I did take a test Sunday morning which was a BFN. I have no idea when I ovulated, as I was not checking. When AF arrives, I go for my baseline and then hopefully start my protocol. 

I am so excited for all of you and I can wait to see all the BFP!!


----------



## haj624

Ladies I'm so nervous I haven't been able to sleep. I have to be at the hospital in 6 1/2 hrs


----------



## TTB

jchic - yay for AF arriving so you can get started with your surgery then onto IVF!!

haj & AnnetteCali - good luck for your ER! Haj, you can sleep during the procedure, lol

MoBaby - hurry up AF! It must be so hard with so many people around you being pregnant, stay strong :hugs:

MrsC - yes, we are doing ICSI, thanks for that info, I think i'm going to test on transfer day until the trigger leaves my system, that way i'll know if it's a true BFP. All privacy goes out the window during IVF, although I figure it will be like that when we are preggers anyway so why not get used to it now :)

DancingDiva - Hope AF stay away, have you tested again?

alscreetch - Glad that your ER went well, and you got a bakers dozen :) Can't wait to hear your fertilization report

Welcome Irish_eyes

mrs stru - Good luck for your scan on friday, hopefully some of those smaller ones catch up

DaisyQ - Sounds great for day 3 of stims, not long now for you! Good luck with your scan on Thursday.

Tella - so so sorry your 1st cycle didn't work out well, welcome to the thread! Your appt isn't too far away now, hopefully it will put your mind at ease and you get a plan of action. I've introduced extra protein during stims and FS lowered my puregon dose a little, i'll know in 5 days if that has improved quality or not.

lilemon - Congratulations! You must have got the shock of your life, I know I would if I got pregnant naturally. Wishing you a happy & healthy 8 months

s08 - Yay for being PUPO with twins! Fingers crossed for some frosties

BlueStorm - I haven't used lupron so don't know if that is the norm, but just wanted to give you big :hugs:

Lulu - Huge congratulations to you!! :happydance: Sounds like a pretty strong line for 10dpo, wonder if its twins?? :)

AFM - Had my ER today, got 9 eggs. It all went really well, not in much pain at all. Embryologist let me know that they have been able to inject 7 out of the 9 eggs. Will know tomorrow morning how many fertilized, i'm hoping most of those 7 will fertilize. I'm praying that we have got some extra blasts this time.


----------



## Tella

jchic > I have absolutely no idea, will only find out next Thursday what is his game plan. Im gonna ask for a scan as well then as I will be CD14 and hopefully I atleast have a nice fat follie or a growing one.

haj > Good luck for today!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Fx'd for lots of eggies!

MoBaby > THat is exactly how im feeling, it feels like the world is pregnant except me. Monday I had dinner with one of my friends for her bday and one of her friends is also pregnant. Now she knows all about the IVF etc, but yet my friend still keeps on blabbing on about how this chick is pregnant she needs to have what ever she wants, she is eating for two, I told DH we shouldn&#8217;t have gone, I thought that she of all people will be considerate and know that it is hard to deal with the IVF failure. And worse thing about it is, is that my friend is also battling to fall but she is still so insensitive. :cry:

Daisy > Fx'd for some more follies on Thursday,. I must say, im lucky when it comes to meds. The FS office gives them to you as you need them, so I don&#8217;t have to stress about ordering it in time.

MrsC > Oh yes, im the same. I used to be all nervous and scared, now it is just get it over with now.

lizlemon > WOW that is absolutely amazing!!!!!!!!!!! Huge congrats, H&H 9 months for you and bean!!!

S08 > GL, hope the 9 days flies by and you get a well deserved BFP!!!!! Fx'd for some frosties!!!

BlueStorm > Gl with Lupron, I didn&#8217;t use it but im sure it stuffs around with your emotions, just alike everything else in IVF! :hugs:

Lulu > Huge congrats girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: H&H 9 Months for you! That line is just gonna get darker and darker. Cant you call the clinic and ask for an earlier BETA?

alscreetch > Yay for 13 eggs, it is a great number. ICSI is great and will simply increase your fertilization rate. Cant wait to hear how many embies you have.

drsquid > hope your af comes when you want it too!!!

oneof14 > I hope the witch shows her face so that you can get started and get that bfp!!!

TTB > Congrats on the 9 eggs, fx'd for all 7 being fertilized and that they all grow to become strong blasts.

AFM > Absolutely nothing to report, come on O!!!!!!! Im following SMEP this month, just to not waste a cycle waiting. For the girls that had a failed cycle, how long did you wait before proceeding to #2?


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies im on my way to the hospital now. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## alscreetch

Good luck Haj!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Haj, thinking of you! Good luck!

TTB, hope all 7 fertilize and you get some quality blasts. :flower:


----------



## MoBaby

Ttb congrats! GrOw babies! Haj: gOod luck! Fx for good eggies! 

afm: spotting today, so af tomorrow. Af took its sweet time getting here. So bcp Saturday and appt Monday! Yippie! I'm getting started! :)


----------



## DancingDiva

Hey ladies looks like AF got me I'm back at clinic tomorrow so I think I know the result before they do it.


----------



## jchic

Hey ladies!

Haj - good luck today! Praying for you!
Tella - keep us posted on what the game plan is?
Dukes - you go back tomorrow, right?
Dancing - Ugh. I am sorry. I know how tough that is. All my love to you. Stay strong and know that next time will be lucky!
TTB - 7 is great!!! Hope they all make it to your transfer so you have frosties left

AFM - not much goin on here. Have an appt tomorrow with the doc to discuss my surgery and get b/w for monday!

PS - we just hired someone in my office that looks just like Mark Consuelos....OMG, SO HOT. I just had to give his new hire orientation and he walked into my office and I couldnt stop staring, hahahaha. I am HR, I cannot be staring, hahahahaha.


----------



## DaisyQ

Jchic, too funny about your mark consuelos lookalike! 

Dancing, I am so sorry. :hug:


----------



## MoBaby

Dancing :( soo sorry :( hope you get answers soon.


----------



## oneof14

Dancing I am so so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## oneof14

OK I have a question. Today AF showed up and I called my clinic and they asked me how long my cycle was, I told them 28 days. She said OK based on that, come in on June 4, for bloodwork to make sure I am in the correct luteal phase. Based on that blood work, they will call me and tell me to start the clamara patch, after I get my AF, then I go in for my baseline. Does this make sense? My friend who did 2 rounds of IVF said that that is strange, that she usually goes in day 3 of cycle. I am so confused.


----------



## DaisyQ

oneof14, it all depends on your protocol. It sounds like you are doing estrogen priming protocol. That usually starts in the luteal phase of your cycle. Then you get AF, then you'll go back either CD 1 or CD3 for baseline bloodwork and ultrasound and then you'll start stims. 

Most IVF protocols seem to involve some form of "prep" the month before. In some cases it's BCP with or without lupron, in other cases it's estrogen... 

One thing I would recommend though is doing OPKs or temping this cycle so you know when you are ovulating - this will help them time it better. You can have a 28 day cycle, but you might ovulate late and have a short LP - so in my opinion, it's best to know when you are ovulating...


----------



## oneof14

Thanks so much Diasy. I feel so uneducated when it comes to this, meanwhile everyone here is so knowledgeable. I totally thought the patch was a form of BC!?!?! :nope: I will totally get OPK's, too bad I threw my CBFM against the wall in March! :blush:

Does anyone else have the same protocol? I would loveto hear from you?


----------



## DaisyQ

It could be a form of BCP - that is true. 

A girl on my journal, JenniferAnn did a similar protocol that started with a patch during her LP - you should talk to her about it. She has a journal too. And is now prego with twins!


----------



## oneof14

Thanks so much Daisy, I wish I was not such a worrier!!


----------



## DaisyQ

I am too - it's unavoidable I think. This is a nerve wracking process and the stakes are so high.


----------



## oneof14

Thats for sure! I just want to start this process and the waiting (although is shouldnt) is killing me.


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies. On my way home from my er. They got 21 eggs!!! Let's hope they are all good quality and fertilize. Idk about anyone else but I woke up in a lot of pain and still have a lot of pressure and pain.


----------



## DaisyQ

Aw, feel better soon! Did they give you anything for the pain? 

21 eggs is FANTASTIC. can't wait for your fert report!


----------



## oneof14

Haj, that's great!


----------



## s08

First of all, congrats Lizlemon and LuLu!!! So excited for you ladies. Hoping to join you in a matter of days. 

TTB and Alscreetch, glad recent ERs went well for you both. Fingers crossed for good fert reports!

MrsC, I totally agree about showing your hoohah to everyone and their mother. After a while, it seems like Ill spread my legs for anyone! :haha:

BlueStorm, I didnt have that feeling with Lupron, but I was exhausted by the time 8 pm rolled around. 

Welcome Tella! So sorry about your previous cycle. I believe youll get your BFP this time around!

Haj, great news about the ER! I was totally in pain all day of the ER too. Going to the bathroom was the worst. I took some Vicodin too (only about ½ the dosage though). I also didnt feel that well the next day, so take it easy. The third day, I did tons of yard work and it was way too much...I should have been easier on my body. I also spotted quite a bit for 2-3 days, so its totally normal if you do too. I had quite a few eggs retrieved too (23) so maybe the pain correlates to that too??

Dancing, Im so so sorry to hear about AF. I cannot imagine what you are going through right now. :hugs:

oneof14, that is totally different than my protocol, so Im not any help to you. Sorry.

I apologize to the ladies I missed I know theres a few but its so hard to keep up!

AFM, Im still trying to take it easy today (day after ET) and working from home with my dog's head on my lap. I found out this morning that since my clinics freezing policy is so strict, they only were able to freeze 1 embryo on day 5. They let 5 others go to today (day 6) but they didn't meeting the criteria for freezing. But the nurse said they have over a 90% thaw rate, so if god forbid this cycle doesnt work out, we at least have one embaby on ice.


----------



## jchic

Haj - wow! What an outing! 21 eggs is awesome. Hoping ALOT fertilize for you honey!!! xx


----------



## GettingBroody

Hi girls!!! :hi:

Mind if I join ye?! Myself and my DH have been ttc since Jan 2011 with no luck (familiar story, right?!) My bloods have all come back clear but dh's SA results were very low on all counts so we are skipping IUI and IVF and going straight onto ICSI. We had our first official consult with the FS yesterday and he wants DH to get chromosomal blood tests done before we can start but it'll take 3-4 weeks for the results to come back?!!! :wacko: Seems like such a long time to be waiting around doing nothing! We won't be going back to the FS to discuss protocols, dates, details etc until DHs bloods are back but I was thinking of maybe ringing them tomorrow and asking if it is likely that I will be going through the Long Protocol. If so maybe they'll let me start the bc in two weeks time (ill be cd1 then) even though we'll still be waiting on results? That way at least when the bloods come back we'll be one step up the ladder? Otherwise I'll have to wait a whole other month and won't be even starting bc until the start of July :nope: All this waiting for bloods and then waiting for bc just seems like such a waste of time.... I just want to skip straight to the EPU and ET - have waited long enough already!! :haha: Really hope they agree but not sure what my chances are? Anyone else have any experience of this?

Looking forward to getting to know you all. Will have a read back through the posts later so I have a bit of an idea about what's going on for everyone... :hugs:


----------



## Lulu 07

Hey Ladies!!

I just wanted to thank everyone for the well wishes and thank you for all the support you wonderful ladies gave me while going through this. I just want you to keep in mind that it will happen for all of you. You guys will be announcing your BFP's in no time. I personally didn't think I would ever get another pink line. Actually, I'm still somewhat in denial and so is DH and we're still very scared. I remember when my friend who had been trying for 3+ yrs with no success finally got pregnant, she kept telling me how I would get there one day and I was just thinking in my head 'yeah whatever'. Please don't lose hope or faith because God will make it happen for you. Also, when I went in for embryo transfer, my RE was telling me how it wouldn't be considered a miracle if I get pregnant but that my chances are not too high due to the 1st embryo quality and the second one being good quality but it was only a day old so he was uncertain how it would turn out to be. You ladies will all be in my prayers and I will stay part of this thread to support you all just like you supported me. :hugs:


----------



## MrsC8776

TTB said:


> MrsC - yes, we are doing ICSI, thanks for that info, I think i'm going to test on transfer day until the trigger leaves my system, that way i'll know if it's a true BFP. All privacy goes out the window during IVF, although I figure it will be like that when we are preggers anyway so why not get used to it now :)
> 
> AFM - Had my ER today, got 9 eggs. It all went really well, not in much pain at all. Embryologist let me know that they have been able to inject 7 out of the 9 eggs. Will know tomorrow morning how many fertilized, i'm hoping most of those 7 will fertilize. I'm praying that we have got some extra blasts this time.

I fully agree about the privacy thing. Oh well though... it will be worth it in the end. After going through all this I'm sure I'll be like... privacy, whats that? :haha:

Yay for getting 9 eggs!! Fingers crossed for the 7 that were used for ICSI. :thumbup:



MoBaby said:


> fm: spotting today, so af tomorrow. Af took its sweet time getting here. So bcp Saturday and appt Monday! Yippie! I'm getting started! :)

:happydance: I'm so happy that she finally showed up for you. I know that was driving you crazy. 



DancingDiva said:


> Hey ladies looks like AF got me I'm back at clinic tomorrow so I think I know the result before they do it.

:hugs: I'm so sorry Dancing. I hope you are doing ok. I'm not going to do anything to the front page until you get the official results back, just in case. 



jchic said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> AFM - not much goin on here. Have an appt tomorrow with the doc to discuss my surgery and get b/w for monday!
> 
> PS - we just hired someone in my office that looks just like Mark Consuelos....OMG, SO HOT. I just had to give his new hire orientation and he walked into my office and I couldnt stop staring, hahahaha. I am HR, I cannot be staring, hahahahaha.

jchic that is great that things are moving along for you with the surgery. I hope your appointment goes well tomorrow. 



haj624 said:


> Hey ladies. On my way home from my er. They got 21 eggs!!! Let's hope they are all good quality and fertilize. Idk about anyone else but I woke up in a lot of pain and still have a lot of pressure and pain.

:happydance: 21 eggs! Sorry to hear you are in pain. Get some rest and relax. I look forward to your updates. 



s08 said:


> MrsC, I totally agree about showing your hoohah to everyone and their mother. After a while, it seems like I&#8217;ll spread my legs for anyone! :haha:
> 
> AFM, I&#8217;m still trying to take it easy today (day after ET) and working from home with my dog's head on my lap. I found out this morning that since my clinic&#8217;s freezing policy is so strict, they only were able to freeze 1 embryo on day 5. They let 5 others go to today (day 6) but they didn't meeting the criteria for freezing. But the nurse said they have over a 90% thaw rate, so if god forbid this cycle doesn&#8217;t work out, we at least have one embaby on ice.

:rofl: You literally made me laugh out loud with your comment about showing our hoohahs. Fx this cycle works and you won't have to use the frozen embryo. Enjoy your rest with your cute little dog. 



GettingBroody said:


> Hi girls!!! :hi:
> 
> Mind if I join ye?! Myself and my DH have been ttc since Jan 2011 with no luck (familiar story, right?!) My bloods have all come back clear but dh's SA results were very low on all counts so we are skipping IUI and IVF and going straight onto ICSI. We had our first official consult with the FS yesterday and he wants DH to get chromosomal blood tests done before we can start but it'll take 3-4 weeks for the results to come back?!!! :wacko: Seems like such a long time to be waiting around doing nothing! We won't be going back to the FS to discuss protocols, dates, details etc until DHs bloods are back but I was thinking of maybe ringing them tomorrow and asking if it is likely that I will be going through the Long Protocol. If so maybe they'll let me start the bc in two weeks time (ill be cd1 then) even though we'll still be waiting on results? That way at least when the bloods come back we'll be one step up the ladder? Otherwise I'll have to wait a whole other month and won't be even starting bc until the start of July :nope: All this waiting for bloods and then waiting for bc just seems like such a waste of time.... I just want to skip straight to the EPU and ET - have waited long enough already!! :haha: Really hope they agree but not sure what my chances are? Anyone else have any experience of this?
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all. Will have a read back through the posts later so I have a bit of an idea about what's going on for everyone... :hugs:

Welcome :hi: I think it would be a good idea to give the clinic a call to ask about BC. At least you will be doing something while waiting for those tests to come back. Thats crazy that they take so long though. I don't have any experience about starting before everything comes back but I don't see how it could hurt anything. :shrug:

AFM~ I just got one more test knocked out so theres another check mark off my list. I think all thats left now is our classes. Does anyone else have to take classes? We have 2 different ones. Fist class is the IVF intro one and the second one is the injection training. Each class is about 2 hours long. I'm doing them in reverse order so that hubby can be at the injection class with me. He's done tons of injections from being MedEvac in the Army so he doesn't need it. Although I want him there with me for support. I'll just have to do the IVF intro class alone though. :wacko: Got to love his wonderful schedule!


----------



## MrsC8776

Lulu 07 said:


> Hey Ladies!!
> 
> I just wanted to thank everyone for the well wishes and thank you for all the support you wonderful ladies gave me while going through this. I just want you to keep in mind that it will happen for all of you. You guys will be announcing your BFP's in no time. I personally didn't think I would ever get another pink line. Actually, I'm still somewhat in denial and so is DH and we're still very scared. I remember when my friend who had been trying for 3+ yrs with no success finally got pregnant, she kept telling me how I would get there one day and I was just thinking in my head 'yeah whatever'. Please don't lose hope or faith because God will make it happen for you. Also, when I went in for embryo transfer, my RE was telling me how it wouldn't be considered a miracle if I get pregnant but that my chances are not too high due to the 1st embryo quality and the second one being good quality but it was only a day old so he was uncertain how it would turn out to be. You ladies will all be in my prayers and I will stay part of this thread to support you all just like you supported me. :hugs:

Thank you Lulu :hugs: you are so very sweet! I know you were worries about the 2 you had but it just goes to show that anything can happen. Now the only thing is to find out how many you have and if both stuck :winkwink: Please keep us updated with that info and on how you are doing.


----------



## oneof14

Lulu, I am hysterically crying:cry: (while sitting at work) . That is so sweet of you! I am so so happy after all these years, you finally got your BFP! Happy and Healthy 9 months!


----------



## Lulu 07

MrsC8776 said:


> Lulu 07 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies!!
> 
> I just wanted to thank everyone for the well wishes and thank you for all the support you wonderful ladies gave me while going through this. I just want you to keep in mind that it will happen for all of you. You guys will be announcing your BFP's in no time. I personally didn't think I would ever get another pink line. Actually, I'm still somewhat in denial and so is DH and we're still very scared. I remember when my friend who had been trying for 3+ yrs with no success finally got pregnant, she kept telling me how I would get there one day and I was just thinking in my head 'yeah whatever'. Please don't lose hope or faith because God will make it happen for you. Also, when I went in for embryo transfer, my RE was telling me how it wouldn't be considered a miracle if I get pregnant but that my chances are not too high due to the 1st embryo quality and the second one being good quality but it was only a day old so he was uncertain how it would turn out to be. You ladies will all be in my prayers and I will stay part of this thread to support you all just like you supported me. :hugs:
> 
> Thank you Lulu :hugs: you are so very sweet! I know you were worries about the 2 you had but it just goes to show that anything can happen. Now the only thing is to find out how many you have and if both stuck :winkwink: Please keep us updated with that info and on how you are doing.Click to expand...

:hugs: I will definitely keep you updated. i got my accupuncturist to write me a prescription for an earlier blood test because RE wouldn't do it before monday because it's too early. I will go in on friday for the blood test because I'm too nervous to go before then.



oneof14 said:


> Lulu, I am hysterically crying:cry: (while sitting at work) . That is so sweet of you! I am so so happy after all these years, you finally got your BFP! Happy and Healthy 9 months!

I hope I will be crying tears of happiness for you very soon when you announce your BFP. :hugs:


----------



## jchic

Lulu, I agree with oneof14, I am crying at my desk! That is an amazing story, and it gives me hope. God is GOOD.


----------



## AnnetteCali

Hello ladies...

Congrats to all of you who got your BFP... and keeping my fingers crossed for the rest of us who are waiting  

I had my ER today.... 16 follicles... 8-10 were mature... keeping my fingers crossed that we have at least 4 that fertilize . 

I was a bit nervous because the ultrasound on monday showed approx 7 follicles that were ready to go... glad to see that a few more matured. The doc says usually 80% fertilize... and half of them continue to grow.. does that sound about right? 

Thanks again for all of your support. it certainly helps to have a place to vent and learn more about the process.

xoxo


----------



## drsquid

so glad they didnt make me do any classes. id probably have to kill them. i mean it makes sense to provide all the info in a group setting but... wow, id be unable to sit through that. it should be optional. 

im hoping this is worth it cause.. im feeling horrible


----------



## alscreetch

Well ladies, we had 13 eggs, 10 mature, and 8 fertilized! I think that is an awesome number!! 

Good luck to all those who have ER or ET coming up!! :hugs:

My plan is to do the personals (I really do love doing personals) after my transfer, when my anxiety is a little lower! LOL... 

Asia


----------



## DaisyQ

Asia! Great fert report - yay! :happydance:

Annette - glad your ER went well today! 16 is a great number, and 8-10 mature is also great. Yay! :happydance: I'm hoping to get that many!

Lulu - it really is inspiring, your BFP, given the chances given to you by your RE - anything really can happen. Like Lizlemon's surprise BFP too!

Gettingbroody - I would definitely call and see if you can go on BCP this cycle - that completely make sense... 

S08 - I was DYING at your "I'll spread 'em for anyone" comment. I can totally relate. Before this, I had only ever been to one female gynecologist. Now I have a different dude between my legs every other day. It was a bit of a shock at first, but now I'm used to it. 

No updates here - I will find out more tomorrow!


----------



## jchic

So many ladies just had their ER!!! Congrats and sooo much love and prayers that they fertilize :) xxoo


----------



## MrsC8776

AnnetteCali said:


> Hello ladies...
> 
> Congrats to all of you who got your BFP... and keeping my fingers crossed for the rest of us who are waiting
> 
> I had my ER today.... 16 follicles... 8-10 were mature... keeping my fingers crossed that we have at least 4 that fertilize .
> 
> I was a bit nervous because the ultrasound on monday showed approx 7 follicles that were ready to go... glad to see that a few more matured. The doc says usually 80% fertilize... and half of them continue to grow.. does that sound about right?
> 
> Thanks again for all of your support. it certainly helps to have a place to vent and learn more about the process.
> 
> xoxo

16 is a great number! FX everything looks great tomorrow. :thumbup:



drsquid said:


> so glad they didnt make me do any classes. id probably have to kill them. i mean it makes sense to provide all the info in a group setting but... wow, id be unable to sit through that. it should be optional.
> 
> im hoping this is worth it cause.. im feeling horrible

Sorry you aren't feeling to well. The classes probably won't be that bad. I'll just have to wait and see. It all a learning experience and everything I know is from my own research or from you ladies. 



alscreetch said:


> Well ladies, we had 13 eggs, 10 mature, and 8 fertilized! I think that is an awesome number!!
> 
> Good luck to all those who have ER or ET coming up!! :hugs:
> 
> My plan is to do the personals (I really do love doing personals) after my transfer, when my anxiety is a little lower! LOL...
> 
> Asia

Sounds great! :thumbup:


----------



## MoBaby

asia and annette: yippie!! fertilize/grow babies! 

i got some good news today....im getting a nice refund from my last ivf cycle, enough to cover all meds plus some! so that means this third cycle wont be as expensive either! that was a nice suprise and dh mom sent us a little cash ( shes the only one who knows) which helps a ton! so thats good :) we have all the $$ already but to be able to have $$ left in savings after three fresh ivf cycles would be great!

i cant wait to hear all the report and bfps soon! cant believe everyone is moving along sooo fast!


----------



## drsquid

mobaby- refund? that is awesome. how did that happen? congrats on being funded


----------



## Mammywannabe

Well ladies it is so great to hear all the positive stories and that everyone is going well with their cycles.

We had our pre ICSI meeting yesterday,it went well, we are starting next month, i just cant wait now getting excited more so than nervous!!!!
I got my AMH results also and the Doc said they were good so i am super happy aother thing not to worry about.
So im sending luv and hugs to all and im so proud of all of us ...we didnt choose this journey to get our babies but hopefully the journey is hard ..we will all get there in the end 
xxxxx


----------



## MoBaby

drsquid said:


> mobaby- refund? that is awesome. how did that happen? congrats on being funded

My clinic has a cash price and insurance price... I paid cash price b/c my insurance doesn't cover ivf at all but ended up covering some things (they submit to insurance even if policy it doesn't cover ivf just in case :) )


----------



## s08

Good news, MoBaby! I think the same exact thing is going to happen to me. My insurance says they don't cover anything IVF-related, but they have covered a bunch of the ultrasounds and blood work. So, I think we're going to get a little refund. It's not much, but its something! Every little bit helps when paying out of pocket.


----------



## noasaint

So glad things went well Annette and Alscreetch!!!! Sending tons of baby dust for ET. Very exciting news!


AF showed today, two days early. I'm not complaining, that means I start bcp in 3 days and we're just a month away from starting the injectables again for IVF this time. I'm such an impatient person.


----------



## Iloveheels

smiledreamer said:


> iv thought about it
> buit my fs doesnt think it will make much difference
> he said if i was older he would maybe say go for it but not for the time being x

ive also thought about it because ive been TTC for almost 2yrs but the place I checked out is in Palm springs ca and the cost per cycle is like $8000 and there plans r 2cycles or 3.. so i have to find out if my insurance will cover some or if theres some kind of help.By the way how old r u?


----------



## MrsC8776

MoBaby said:


> asia and annette: yippie!! fertilize/grow babies!
> 
> i got some good news today....im getting a nice refund from my last ivf cycle, enough to cover all meds plus some! so that means this third cycle wont be as expensive either! that was a nice suprise and dh mom sent us a little cash ( shes the only one who knows) which helps a ton! so thats good :) we have all the $$ already but to be able to have $$ left in savings after three fresh ivf cycles would be great!
> 
> i cant wait to hear all the report and bfps soon! cant believe everyone is moving along sooo fast!

Getting a refund would be great! I'm glad thats happening for you and you are all set to go. :thumbup: I'm going to ask the clinic to bill everything to insurance and see if I will get lucky as well. The insurance claims to not cover IVF but maybe they will cover the small things for us. I can hope right. :wacko:



Mammywannabe said:


> Well ladies it is so great to hear all the positive stories and that everyone is going well with their cycles.
> 
> We had our pre ICSI meeting yesterday,it went well, we are starting next month, i just cant wait now getting excited more so than nervous!!!!
> I got my AMH results also and the Doc said they were good so i am super happy aother thing not to worry about.
> So im sending luv and hugs to all and im so proud of all of us ...we didnt choose this journey to get our babies but hopefully the journey is hard ..we will all get there in the end
> xxxxx

I'm glad your meeting went well. I too am more excited than nervous. Of course it's hard not to be a little nervous just because the outcome can be anything. Are you doing BC before injections? 



noasaint said:


> So glad things went well Annette and Alscreetch!!!! Sending tons of baby dust for ET. Very exciting news!
> 
> AF showed today, two days early. I'm not complaining, that means I start bcp in 3 days and we're just a month away from starting the injectables again for IVF this time. I'm such an impatient person.

Good news about AF, early is much better than late. :thumbup: Congrats on getting started! 

Iloveheels~ are you doing IVF?


----------



## MrsC8776

Ok ladies... I changed the front page a bit (that was a ton of work! :wacko: ). If I missed something or if your info isn't right please let me know so that I can get it fixed. Hopefully this will be easier to see whats going on and who's doing what in each month. 

:flower:


----------



## raelynn

Hey ladies! I've been quietly lurking in the background keeping up with all your posts. It is so exciting that a bunch of you could have your BFPs very soon! Good luck and lots of baby dust to all of you.

As for me, I finally ovulated (on CD 75) so AF should be here towards the end of next week. I'm really excited that we'll be starting soon but I'm also terrified. And, I've been going crazy trying to plan out what days I'll have to take off an so on. For those of you whom have already gone through it, how many days warning were you given for when ER will be? I'm not planning on telling my boss since I have sick days saved up but I'm just trying to see if maybe I can schedule a vacation day for either ER or ET and then take a sick day for the other. I'm driving myself crazy already.


----------



## MrsC8776

raelynn said:


> Hey ladies! I've been quietly lurking in the background keeping up with all your posts. It is so exciting that a bunch of you could have your BFPs very soon! Good luck and lots of baby dust to all of you.
> 
> As for me, I finally ovulated (on CD 75) so AF should be here towards the end of next week. I'm really excited that we'll be starting soon but I'm also terrified. And, I've been going crazy trying to plan out what days I'll have to take off an so on. For those of you whom have already gone through it, how many days warning were you given for when ER will be? I'm not planning on telling my boss since I have sick days saved up but I'm just trying to see if maybe I can schedule a vacation day for either ER or ET and then take a sick day for the other. I'm driving myself crazy already.

I'm glad you are still here :flower: A cycle that long would drive me insane, literally. I'm glad AF will be here soon for you though. I'm not sure about days to take off yet. Have you had your meeting about IVF? Also if you don't mind me asking... Are you guys doing the TESE before ER or day of? I'm getting nervous about this :wacko:


----------



## Tella

MoBaby > WOW that is awesome news!!!!!!!! having savings left is definitely a bonus to when you have to start getting those baby stuff!!!

Mammywannabe > GL it will be worth it in the end!!!!

NoSaint > Hope she goes easy on you and that it brings a bfp!

AFM > Nothing much :coffee:


----------



## raelynn

MrsC8776 said:


> I'm glad you are still here :flower: A cycle that long would drive me insane, literally. I'm glad AF will be here soon for you though. I'm not sure about days to take off yet. Have you had your meeting about IVF? Also if you don't mind me asking... Are you guys doing the TESE before ER or day of? I'm getting nervous about this :wacko:

My cycles are typically really long since I have PCOS. But this one worked out with the timing since we can't do another TESE until hubby has had at least 3 months to heal. We already did a TESE back in March and froze the samples since they found "some sperm" in 3 out of the 5 samples taken. We'll hopefully be using those but our urologist will be on-call to do another TESE the day of to try and find more in case our samples don't survive the defrost.


----------



## jchic

Hi ladies! So much going on here since yesterday!

Mobaby - awesome news! Glad you are getting a refund! Oh yeah!


----------



## TTB

MoBaby - Glad AF is finally showing for you, so exciting to get started!

DancingDiva - I'm so sorry big :hugs:

oneof14 - sorry I can't help you with that, I don't have experience with down reg

Haj - Congrats! Sorry to hear you are in pain though, rest up!

s08 - 1 frostie is good, better than none. Hoping you don't need to use it anytime soon. 

Welcome GettingBroody - It makes sense to start the bc while waiting for the results, good luck with your FS. The whole process takes a long time, so I don't blame you for wanting to get it started asap.

AnnetteCali - Glad to hear the ER went well, can't wait to hear the fertilization report.

alscreetch - Yay 8 little embies :happydance:

MoBaby - That is awesome, what a great surprise.

Mammywannabe - you'll be stimming before you know it.

nosaint - yay for getting started :)

raelynn - I was given about 2 days notice, I usually have my one and only scan on cd10 and ER on cd12, if your having scans more often you may know a bit more in advance though.

AFM - Got some good news from the embryologist today, 6 out of the 7 eggs fertilized! Now the wait for transfer day (i'm doing a 5 day transfer) to see how well they are doing.


----------



## DaisyQ

Great news TTB - congratulations. FX for happy embies and good development. 

So I had bad news today - my cycle may be canceled. I've been really upset all morning. So basically, it sounds like I have 15 total follicles, most still under 10, with a couple at 11, and one big one at 16mm. The doctor said that it's likely that the big one is suppressing all the others and therefore my cycle may be canceled. Devastated by this. 

It just seems like there are SO many hurdles to overcome - even just to make it to egg retrieval, much less have enough mature eggs, fertilization, making it to blast, having normal embryos... I'm just feeling really disappointed, frustrated, disheartened, discouraged. 

I have put in a call to my doctor and to my nurse to discuss. The doctor I saw today advised me to start the ganerelix tonight, and to come back on Saturday. So I guess it's not over yet, but it doesn't look too good. 

Does anyone know what, if anything can be done? Does anyone have experience with this? Is this something that can be overcome, or is the cycle a bust? What can be done to prevent this from happening again? More suppression, or higher dosage of stims from the get-go? 

To make matters worse, is that I won't be able to cycle right away again - we are going on a family trip (my FIL 80th birthday) - the first we in July. So if there is no retrieval this month, I'm pretty sure I won't be able to cycle until August. It is just so aggravating to wait and wait and wait, and then there are no guarantees. I'm really struggling to keep the faith.


----------



## Tella

DaisyQ said:


> Great news TTB - congratulations. FX for happy embies and good development.
> 
> So I had bad news today - my cycle may be canceled. I've been really upset all morning. So basically, it sounds like I have 15 total follicles, most still under 10, with a couple at 11, and one big one at 16mm. The doctor said that it's likely that the big one is suppressing all the others and therefore my cycle may be canceled. Devastated by this.
> 
> It just seems like there are SO many hurdles to overcome - even just to make it to egg retrieval, much less have enough mature eggs, fertilization, making it to blast, having normal embryos... I'm just feeling really disappointed, frustrated, disheartened, discouraged.
> 
> I have put in a call to my doctor and to my nurse to discuss. The doctor I saw today advised me to start the ganerelix tonight, and to come back on Saturday. So I guess it's not over yet, but it doesn't look too good.
> 
> Does anyone know what, if anything can be done? Does anyone have experience with this? Is this something that can be overcome, or is the cycle a bust? What can be done to prevent this from happening again? More suppression, or higher dosage of stims from the get-go?
> 
> To make matters worse, is that I won't be able to cycle right away again - we are going on a family trip (my FIL 80th birthday) - the first we in July. So if there is no retrieval this month, I'm pretty sure I won't be able to cycle until August. It is just so aggravating to wait and wait and wait, and then there are no guarantees. I'm really struggling to keep the faith.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Im so sorry about this!!!!! I can only imagine how you feeling :hugs:

I pray that the ganerelix will wake up those smaller follies and that they will catch up and that you dont have to cancel! 

Is there any change to change to IUI?

I took Lucrin from CD3 to surpress all natural hormones and preventing a leading follie, maybe you can take that to assist with it if you need to, but i pray you dont. And if it has to be cancelled, you must just still bd and then we pray for a bfp irrelevant. Chiles (from IUI thread) is a great inspiration that a cancelled cycle can still bring happiness!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Tella.

I imagine we may be able to convert to IUI, but I don't have much hope with IUI or natural BFP with DH's morphology at 1%. :shrug:

I just trying not to give in and feel hopeless about all of this, but it's so hard. 

I think it may be too late in my cycle to try to supress- I think supression is supposed to be done pre-cycle with BCP or estrogen, and/or lupron... I wonder if I was not suppressed enough. I know my RE was worried about over suppressing me, which is why she switched me from a lupron protocol to antagonist.


----------



## Tella

I started with Lucrin on the same day as Menopur which was CD3, i dont think it will help now but it is something to ask for future if you need to! :hugs:

I will keep on praying for those lazy little follies to grow and the bully to relax :hugs:


----------



## haj624

Alscreetch-Thats great numbers!!

Annette-How exciting!!

AFM: Sorry, I didn't come back on, I was in a good amount of pain. I actually took today off bc I'm just not feeling up to par. Today definitely is better then yesterday though. So I'm just laying on the couch waiting to hear how many of my eggies were mature and fertilized. I'll let you know as soon as I do!!!


----------



## alscreetch

First I would like to say this is the most nerve racking thing I have ever experienced. We have 5-4 cell, 1-3 cell, 2-2 cells. I am not sure if this is a good two day report. The nurse tried to reassure me, that they are progressing nicely. Well at least 6 of the 8 are. Will call me with update tomorrow. My heart is beating so fast. How did you calm yourself during the 3 or 5 day wait?

Also note that I could still have a 3 day transfer. Will know tomorrow. I am having an emotional tiny breakdown, I won't say massive just yet. OMG the hormones are driving me crazy.

Daisy... I am sorry...trust your RE they will do what's best!!


----------



## oneof14

:hugs:Daisy, I am sorry about the news and that you are feeling discouraged . Its a frustrating process , I hope that by Saturday, the follies will be caught-up and this cycle is a go.


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks ladies. I'm trying to hang in there.


----------



## haj624

DaisyQ said:


> Thanks ladies. I'm trying to hang in there.

Daisy I'm sorry!! I'm sure your RE will figure out the best solution


----------



## MrsC8776

raelynn said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> I'm glad you are still here :flower: A cycle that long would drive me insane, literally. I'm glad AF will be here soon for you though. I'm not sure about days to take off yet. Have you had your meeting about IVF? Also if you don't mind me asking... Are you guys doing the TESE before ER or day of? I'm getting nervous about this :wacko:
> 
> My cycles are typically really long since I have PCOS. But this one worked out with the timing since we can't do another TESE until hubby has had at least 3 months to heal. We already did a TESE back in March and froze the samples since they found "some sperm" in 3 out of the 5 samples taken. We'll hopefully be using those but our urologist will be on-call to do another TESE the day of to try and find more in case our samples don't survive the defrost.Click to expand...

I'm glad you cycle worked out with everything. We are hoping to use a frozen sample as well. I'll know more on Tuesday though. Fingers crossed that your hubby won't have to have another TESE done and your sample thaws great. 



TTB said:


> MoBaby - Glad AF is finally showing for you, so exciting to get started!
> 
> DancingDiva - I'm so sorry big :hugs:
> 
> oneof14 - sorry I can't help you with that, I don't have experience with down reg
> 
> Haj - Congrats! Sorry to hear you are in pain though, rest up!
> 
> s08 - 1 frostie is good, better than none. Hoping you don't need to use it anytime soon.
> 
> Welcome GettingBroody - It makes sense to start the bc while waiting for the results, good luck with your FS. The whole process takes a long time, so I don't blame you for wanting to get it started asap.
> 
> AnnetteCali - Glad to hear the ER went well, can't wait to hear the fertilization report.
> 
> alscreetch - Yay 8 little embies :happydance:
> 
> MoBaby - That is awesome, what a great surprise.
> 
> Mammywannabe - you'll be stimming before you know it.
> 
> nosaint - yay for getting started :)
> 
> raelynn - I was given about 2 days notice, I usually have my one and only scan on cd10 and ER on cd12, if your having scans more often you may know a bit more in advance though.
> 
> AFM - Got some good news from the embryologist today, 6 out of the 7 eggs fertilized! Now the wait for transfer day (i'm doing a 5 day transfer) to see how well they are doing.

Thats great that 6 fertilized! Will you not hear anything until the day of transfer now?



DaisyQ said:


> Great news TTB - congratulations. FX for happy embies and good development.
> 
> So I had bad news today - my cycle may be canceled. I've been really upset all morning. So basically, it sounds like I have 15 total follicles, most still under 10, with a couple at 11, and one big one at 16mm. The doctor said that it's likely that the big one is suppressing all the others and therefore my cycle may be canceled. Devastated by this.
> 
> It just seems like there are SO many hurdles to overcome - even just to make it to egg retrieval, much less have enough mature eggs, fertilization, making it to blast, having normal embryos... I'm just feeling really disappointed, frustrated, disheartened, discouraged.
> 
> I have put in a call to my doctor and to my nurse to discuss. The doctor I saw today advised me to start the ganerelix tonight, and to come back on Saturday. So I guess it's not over yet, but it doesn't look too good.
> 
> Does anyone know what, if anything can be done? Does anyone have experience with this? Is this something that can be overcome, or is the cycle a bust? What can be done to prevent this from happening again? More suppression, or higher dosage of stims from the get-go?
> 
> To make matters worse, is that I won't be able to cycle right away again - we are going on a family trip (my FIL 80th birthday) - the first we in July. So if there is no retrieval this month, I'm pretty sure I won't be able to cycle until August. It is just so aggravating to wait and wait and wait, and then there are no guarantees. I'm really struggling to keep the faith.

:hugs: I really hope they can figure something out for you. I can only imagine how tough of a day you are having. Its not canceled yet so try and keep your hopes high that everything will work out for the best. 



haj624 said:


> Alscreetch-Thats great numbers!!
> 
> Annette-How exciting!!
> 
> AFM: Sorry, I didn't come back on, I was in a good amount of pain. I actually took today off bc I'm just not feeling up to par. Today definitely is better then yesterday though. So I'm just laying on the couch waiting to hear how many of my eggies were mature and fertilized. I'll let you know as soon as I do!!!

I'm glad you are doing a little better today. I look forward to hearing your update after they call. Enjoy your day of relaxing. 



alscreetch said:


> First I would like to say this is the most nerve racking thing I have ever experienced. We have 5-4 cell, 1-3 cell, 2-2 cells. I am not sure if this is a good two day report. The nurse tried to reassure me, that they are progressing nicely. Well at least 6 of the 8 are. Will call me with update tomorrow. My heart is beating so fast. How did you calm yourself during the 3 or 5 day wait?
> 
> Also note that I could still have a 3 day transfer. Will know tomorrow. I am having an emotional tiny breakdown, I won't say massive just yet. OMG the hormones are driving me crazy.
> 
> Daisy... I am sorry...trust your RE they will do what's best!!

It really sounds like everything is going well. Try not to stress about how they are doing (PS remind me of this when its my turn). FX the report comes back great tomorrow. Those 2 and 3 cell one could improve so much between now and then. :thumbup:


----------



## raelynn

MrsC - Good luck with your DH's TESE! Hope you get some good samples to use!


----------



## drsquid

daisy- it really only takes one good egg. could they not just do the retrieval and see what they get? im so sorry you are going through this.


----------



## MoBaby

I'm going into the clinic tomorrow for cd2 labs/scan... Never had it on cd2.... Also the re nurse said ret will be around July 16th now instead of the 11th... I'm gonna discuss that with them tomorrow. I hope I can get it bumped up to the 11th or even 4th.... I think I should have some frequent flyer benefits or something :)


----------



## MrsC8776

MoBaby said:


> I'm going into the clinic tomorrow for cd2 labs/scan... Never had it on cd2.... Also the re nurse said ret will be around July 16th now instead of the 11th... I'm gonna discuss that with them tomorrow. I hope I can get it bumped up to the 11th or even 4th.... I think I should have some frequent flyer benefits or something :)

Thats great news! :thumbup: When will you start BC and meds? Or will you not know until tomorrow?


----------



## MoBaby

I'll start bc Saturday I think... She said she would go over it all with me tomorrow. Bcp for it sounds like 5-6 weeks them injections. Hope she's not thinking I'm doing the same protocol.. Doc switched it up.


----------



## MrsC8776

I hope everything goes well tomorrow. I look forward to hearing how it goes.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey ladies poppin in to see whas happening :) ....I just got called about adoption (2 of my friends little nieces) so I'm not sure whats gonna happen with that. But we are going to try natural medicated cycles until we find out if this adoption goes through...we might not need IVF :) we might have our two miracles already :) I just pray we make the right decisions in the next few weeks :)


----------



## haj624

The doctor just called and they said 12 of the eggs fertilized (they left a msg, I was sleeping.) I have to go in tomorrow for a sono and bloodwork and they said we will go into detail of everything then. I guess if they have heard from the hospital that early I can get grading and they will let me know if I'm doing a 3 or 5 day transfer.


----------



## oneof14

Haj, that's awesome!!


----------



## MrsC8776

AndreaFlorida said:


> Hey ladies poppin in to see whas happening :) ....I just got called about adoption (2 of my friends little nieces) so I'm not sure whats gonna happen with that. But we are going to try natural medicated cycles until we find out if this adoption goes through...we might not need IVF :) we might have our two miracles already :) I just pray we make the right decisions in the next few weeks :)

Thats great about the adoption. Fx everything works out the way you want it to. :flower:



haj624 said:


> The doctor just called and they said 12 of the eggs fertilized (they left a msg, I was sleeping.) I have to go in tomorrow for a sono and bloodwork and they said we will go into detail of everything then. I guess if they have heard from the hospital that early I can get grading and they will let me know if I'm doing a 3 or 5 day transfer.

Haj that is wonderful news! Can I ask why the soon and bloodwork tomorrow? I didn't know that was needed.


----------



## MrsC8776

Dancing~ How did your appointment go today?


----------



## DaisyQ

Haj - great news.

Squid, they really don't want to do ER unless there are more eggs. I think if I had at least 5, they would do it, but they won't do it with only 2 - the success rate is just very low with only 2 retrieved I think - similar to IUI.

So an update. Talked to my doctor and she said it's too early to cancel, but that we'll have to take it day by day. She wants me to stay on the same dosage of meds for now and come back in tomorrow so that she can scan me herself. My labs came back and my E2 is 499 (maybe a little low, but up from 218 on Tuesday), and progesterone was 0.4, which is fine. 

She said that if we do have to cancel, she'll change my protocol to estrogen priming with Estrace in the hopes that I won't develop a lead follicle like I did this time.


----------



## drsquid

haj- yay congrats

daisy- sorry *hugs* / would he switch to iui?


----------



## DaisyQ

I don't know if it's really worth doing an IUI with only 2 eggs and 1% morph, and using up more fertility benefit. If we do have to cancel, we might just do timed intercourse. :shrug:


----------



## GettingBroody

Well, I've just read through the first 50 pages of the thread!! Gone a bit cross-eyed! :wacko: Feel like I'm on a bit of a roller coaster with you all - catching up on months of posts in one go!! Will leave some more personal comments in the next day or two when I've read your full stories but in the meantime good luck to all those who are going brought EPU and ET right now. Fx'd that all those embies develop and stick! :dust:

AFM, I rang the FS earlier and spoke to one of the nurses and she said there's no way I can start anything until the blood tests are back and we've had our nurse consult :nope: I am quite cross right now because I really just don't see the harm in starting the bcp while we're waiting on results. Or, since we had to wait a few weeks for our first appointment why couldn't they have taken dhs bloods back then and the results would have been back in time for the apt!!:growlmad: Seems like they could save a lot of time if they just put some thought into it! So...the earliest I could be starting my three weeks of bcp (Look at me eager to go back on the pill! :haha:) is the very end of June but that would mean EPU when I'm supposed to be away on hols with DH in August and to be honest I can't see us deciding to cancel**our hols - its just money down the drain and also we might be glad of the holiday to look back on in the following months! So, looks like I won't even be starting the bcp til Aug or maybe Sept depending on my cycle dates. Endless endless waiting :-(


----------



## oneof14

GettingBroody, I am assuming the FS doesnt know what protocol to give you unless your blood work comes back, for example, I am doing the Estrogen Priming Priming Protocol w/that protocol, I am not taking BCP. They want to make sure based on your blood work, thats you will get the protocol that best for you. I understand that waiting can be so frustrating. I am waiting out another cycle too and starting June 4th. Good luck!!


----------



## oneof14

Daisy, I've read somewhere where follies due catch-up! I can only imagine how frustating it is for you. EVERYTHING is a waiting game!!!


----------



## drsquid

oneof/broody- the bloodwork is on her hubby which is why it doesnt make a whole lot of sense that she cant start... again im so glad i go to a clinic where there are only 2 doctors and it is super focused on individual management. my ivf is gonna be at a "big box" fancy ivf center but done by my doc. so i get the best of both worlds. 

oy, lupron again kicking my ass.. this is so hard. even caffeine is doing nothing (and i dont want to go back up from my 200mg a day). i generally dont work every day but of course i am this week which is killing me. looking forward to stims cause gonal treated me pretty well.


----------



## MrsC8776

DaisyQ said:


> Haj - great news.
> 
> Squid, they really don't want to do ER unless there are more eggs. I think if I had at least 5, they would do it, but they won't do it with only 2 - the success rate is just very low with only 2 retrieved I think - similar to IUI.
> 
> So an update. Talked to my doctor and she said it's too early to cancel, but that we'll have to take it day by day. She wants me to stay on the same dosage of meds for now and come back in tomorrow so that she can scan me herself. My labs came back and my E2 is 499 (maybe a little low, but up from 218 on Tuesday), and progesterone was 0.4, which is fine.
> 
> She said that if we do have to cancel, she'll change my protocol to estrogen priming with Estrace in the hopes that I won't develop a lead follicle like I did this time.

Fx you won't have to cancel. Its good she wants to do the scan herself though. Maybe they will grow quite a bit over the next 24 hours and things will look better tomorrow. 



GettingBroody said:


> Well, I've just read through the first 50 pages of the thread!! Gone a bit cross-eyed! :wacko: Feel like I'm on a bit of a roller coaster with you all - catching up on months of posts in one go!! Will leave some more personal comments in the next day or two when I've read your full stories but in the meantime good luck to all those who are going brought EPU and ET right now. Fx'd that all those embies develop and stick! :dust:
> 
> AFM, I rang the FS earlier and spoke to one of the nurses and she said there's no way I can start anything until the blood tests are back and we've had our nurse consult :nope: I am quite cross right now because I really just don't see the harm in starting the bcp while we're waiting on results. Or, since we had to wait a few weeks for our first appointment why couldn't they have taken dhs bloods back then and the results would have been back in time for the apt!!:growlmad: Seems like they could save a lot of time if they just put some thought into it! So...the earliest I could be starting my three weeks of bcp (Look at me eager to go back on the pill! :haha:) is the very end of June but that would mean EPU when I'm supposed to be away on hols with DH in August and to be honest I can't see us deciding to cancel**our hols - its just money down the drain and also we might be glad of the holiday to look back on in the following months! So, looks like I won't even be starting the bcp til Aug or maybe Sept depending on my cycle dates. Endless endless waiting :-(

Thanks for catching up with us all. It's quite a bit to read but hopefully you find it helpful. 

Sorry to hear things are moving slowly at the moment. I would be upset as well if it took that long to get results back. They should have done it earlier. There could be a chance that you could get everything taken care of before you go away with your DH in August. When is your next appointment? At the appointment will they tell you with protocol you will be on? Maybe they will start you on BC if you need it at that point. :shrug:


----------



## tiffttc

hey everyone sorry i havent posted in like forever!!!! i just hadnt much to post i have my intro day and history appt. tuesday 22nd cant wait it has dragged........i tried to read all the posts i have missed it took me three days to read them all i have missed sooo much ha def not waiting away from this tread that long again lol !!!! iam soooo glad to hear so much of ye are preggo!! its just the beginning of them for this thread....and so many of ye have started your IVF cycles already your on your way to your :bfp: hopefully i will be not long behind you.......iam fx for IVF in june hopefully but will no more on tuesday! i just thought i would pop in and let ye no iam still around and havent forgot bout ye ladies,,,


----------



## MrsC8776

drsquid said:


> oneof/broody- the bloodwork is on her hubby which is why it doesnt make a whole lot of sense that she cant start... again im so glad i go to a clinic where there are only 2 doctors and it is super focused on individual management. my ivf is gonna be at a "big box" fancy ivf center but done by my doc. so i get the best of both worlds.
> 
> oy, lupron again kicking my ass.. this is so hard. even caffeine is doing nothing (and i dont want to go back up from my 200mg a day). i generally dont work every day but of course i am this week which is killing me. looking forward to stims cause gonal treated me pretty well.

Sorry to hear about the lupron. How many more days are you on it? When do you start stims? Maybe tonight you can get some extra sleep to see if that helps. :sleep:


----------



## haj624

Thanks Ladies!!

MrsC- they had told me they were going to do it yesterday before they knew any results. From what they said bc there were so many eggs the dr was worried about ohss. I think that's what they wanted to go the tests for. Plus the dr said not to drink water. I have to drink 6 glasses of gatorade and a glass of v8 everyday. And they gave me a medicine.


----------



## tiffttc

GettingBroody said:


> Well, I've just read through the first 50 pages of the thread!! Gone a bit cross-eyed! :wacko: Feel like I'm on a bit of a roller coaster with you all - catching up on months of posts in one go!! Will leave some more personal comments in the next day or two when I've read your full stories but in the meantime good luck to all those who are going brought EPU and ET right now. Fx'd that all those embies develop and stick! :dust:
> 
> AFM, I rang the FS earlier and spoke to one of the nurses and she said there's no way I can start anything until the blood tests are back and we've had our nurse consult :nope: I am quite cross right now because I really just don't see the harm in starting the bcp while we're waiting on results. Or, since we had to wait a few weeks for our first appointment why couldn't they have taken dhs bloods back then and the results would have been back in time for the apt!!:growlmad: Seems like they could save a lot of time if they just put some thought into it! So...the earliest I could be starting my three weeks of bcp (Look at me eager to go back on the pill! :haha:) is the very end of June but that would mean EPU when I'm supposed to be away on hols with DH in August and to be honest I can't see us deciding to cancel**our hols - its just money down the drain and also we might be glad of the holiday to look back on in the following months! So, looks like I won't even be starting the bcp til Aug or maybe Sept depending on my cycle dates. Endless endless waiting :-(


so sorry to your news i hate when clinics make such annoying mistakes :dohh: but try and look on the bright side (i no that is very hard to do!)i will keep you in my prayers that everyting works out for you coz the waiting is the hardest i find it cery hard to occupy myself and its very very hard to think of anything else but whatever happens try and enjoy your holiday because its much deserved :hugs:


----------



## tiffttc

haj624 said:


> Thanks Ladies!!
> 
> MrsC- they had told me they were going to do it yesterday before they knew any results. From what they said bc there were so many eggs the dr was worried about ohss. I think that's what they wanted to go the tests for. Plus the dr said not to drink water. I have to drink 6 glasses of gatorade and a glass of v8 everyday. And they gave me a medicine.

Hey haj!! iam so glad to hear you have started your IVF and i no very soon you will be getting you :bfp: and great egg count fertilised how may are they putting back in?? you mayb fx'd for :baby::baby: two for the price of one,,,,lol hope everything continues to go to plan for you


----------



## MrsC8776

tiffttc said:


> hey everyone sorry i havent posted in like forever!!!! i just hadnt much to post i have my intro day and history appt. tuesday 22nd cant wait it has dragged........i tried to read all the posts i have missed it took me three days to read them all i have missed sooo much ha def not waiting away from this tread that long again lol !!!! iam soooo glad to hear so much of ye are preggo!! its just the beginning of them for this thread....and so many of ye have started your IVF cycles already your on your way to your :bfp: hopefully i will be not long behind you.......iam fx for IVF in june hopefully but will no more on tuesday! i just thought i would pop in and let ye no iam still around and havent forgot bout ye ladies,,,

Thanks for the update tiff! This thread seems to always be moving. Step away for a day and the whole thing explodes. :haha: It's good though. It means we have tons of support here. I hope all goes well at your appt on Tuesday. 



haj624 said:


> Thanks Ladies!!
> 
> MrsC- they had told me they were going to do it yesterday before they knew any results. From what they said bc there were so many eggs the dr was worried about ohss. I think that's what they wanted to go the tests for. Plus the dr said not to drink water. I have to drink 6 glasses of gatorade and a glass of v8 everyday. And they gave me a medicine.

I see. I thought of that after I asked the question. :dohh: Good thing they are keeping an eye on it. The gatorade and v8 are a great help for OHSS from what I have read. Did you see the post by Mrs. Bear about OHSS and how important it is to follow what they say about what to drink? She wrote a great thread about OHSS and she gave a lot of info.


----------



## drsquid

mrsc- im on it til egg retrieval i think, around june 11. but apparently as soon as you start stims you feel better. i start those june 1. i went to bed at 8pm last night and slept til 7:30 this am. i work til 7pm tonight so... at least im off all weekend. then i work monday and tuesday and get on a plane tuesday night to visit mommy and daddy. yay


----------



## tiffttc

MrsC8776 said:


> tiffttc said:
> 
> 
> hey everyone sorry i havent posted in like forever!!!! i just hadnt much to post i have my intro day and history appt. tuesday 22nd cant wait it has dragged........i tried to read all the posts i have missed it took me three days to read them all i have missed sooo much ha def not waiting away from this tread that long again lol !!!! iam soooo glad to hear so much of ye are preggo!! its just the beginning of them for this thread....and so many of ye have started your IVF cycles already your on your way to your :bfp: hopefully i will be not long behind you.......iam fx for IVF in june hopefully but will no more on tuesday! i just thought i would pop in and let ye no iam still around and havent forgot bout ye ladies,,,
> 
> Thanks for the update tiff! This thread seems to always be moving. Step away for a day and the whole thing explodes. :haha: It's good though. It means we have tons of support here. I hope all goes well at your appt on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Ladies!!
> 
> MrsC- they had told me they were going to do it yesterday before they knew any results. From what they said bc there were so many eggs the dr was worried about ohss. I think that's what they wanted to go the tests for. Plus the dr said not to drink water. I have to drink 6 glasses of gatorade and a glass of v8 everyday. And they gave me a medicine.Click to expand...
> 
> I see. I thought of that after I asked the question. :dohh: Good thing they are keeping an eye on it. The gatorade and v8 are a great help for OHSS from what I have read. Did you see the post by Mrs. Bear about OHSS and how important it is to follow what they say about what to drink? She wrote a great thread about OHSS and she gave a lot of info.Click to expand...


Thanks mrs c i will keep you posted on how it goes,,,,


----------



## MrsC8776

drsquid said:


> mrsc- im on it til egg retrieval i think, around june 11. but apparently as soon as you start stims you feel better. i start those june 1. i went to bed at 8pm last night and slept til 7:30 this am. i work til 7pm tonight so... at least im off all weekend. then i work monday and tuesday and get on a plane tuesday night to visit mommy and daddy. yay

Ahh ok well I hope that the stims help you feel better. Not much longer until you start them. You must be very excited to see your parents again.


----------



## GettingBroody

MrsC8776 said:


> Thanks for catching up with us all. It's quite a bit to read but hopefully you find it helpful.
> 
> Sorry to hear things are moving slowly at the moment. I would be upset as well if it took that long to get results back. They should have done it earlier. There could be a chance that you could get everything taken care of before you go away with your DH in August. When is your next appointment? At the appointment will they tell you with protocol you will be on? Maybe they will start you on BC if you need it at that point. :shrug:

Thanks for all your comments girls. :thumbup: 

Oneof - as DrSquid said we're waiting on my dh's bloodwork. The FS has all my results already so surely they should be able to speed things up! (but obviously not!!)

MrsC - we don't have an apt yet. They said they'll ring when the results are back and we can make an apt then! Presume they will have decided on a protocol by then :wacko: We're going away for the first 2 weeks of Aug so if I started bcp at the end of June then I'd be away for a lot of the monitoring time (which I guess is fairly important! :haha:) But I've been looking at dates and I think maybe I could start my bcp at the end of July which would only be a months delay instead of 2... Only thing is I'd have to bring the first few injections with me and give them there. That'd be fine with me as long as they don't need to test me inbetween ending bcp and starting injections? :shrug: Can any of you lovely ladies shed some light on that? 

To be honest I think I really need to just stop second-guessing what they might or might not want me to do or which way my dates might or might not fall and just wait for them to go through their plan with me at the next apt when the bloodwork is back. Otherwise I'm going to drive myself crazy in the next few weeks with all this thinking and rethinking of all the possible options!! :wacko:

I'm heading for my bed now - night night all! :sleep:


----------



## oneof14

Gettingbroody,Oh, I see, yeah since I am a carrier of Fragile X and CF, they had to do extensive bloodwork on him, which did take some time to come back.


----------



## MoBaby

gettingbroody: dh had to do all these tests and the re didnt want to see me until his were back.he had to get karotyped and other chrosome testing. it took 4 weeks at least. all was normal and no explaination for dh severe oligospermia after all that. if something would have come back it would have changed directions of the cycle. but waiting stinks! found iyt today i will be waiting another week for er and its driving me mad!


----------



## noasaint

GettingBroody said:


> Well, I've just read through the first 50 pages of the thread!! Gone a bit cross-eyed! :wacko: Feel like I'm on a bit of a roller coaster with you all - catching up on months of posts in one go!! Will leave some more personal comments in the next day or two when I've read your full stories but in the meantime good luck to all those who are going brought EPU and ET right now. Fx'd that all those embies develop and stick! :dust:
> 
> AFM, I rang the FS earlier and spoke to one of the nurses and she said there's no way I can start anything until the blood tests are back and we've had our nurse consult :nope: I am quite cross right now because I really just don't see the harm in starting the bcp while we're waiting on results. Or, since we had to wait a few weeks for our first appointment why couldn't they have taken dhs bloods back then and the results would have been back in time for the apt!!:growlmad: Seems like they could save a lot of time if they just put some thought into it! So...the earliest I could be starting my three weeks of bcp (Look at me eager to go back on the pill! :haha:) is the very end of June but that would mean EPU when I'm supposed to be away on hols with DH in August and to be honest I can't see us deciding to cancel**our hols - its just money down the drain and also we might be glad of the holiday to look back on in the following months! So, looks like I won't even be starting the bcp til Aug or maybe Sept depending on my cycle dates. Endless endless waiting :-(

You are definitely not alone in this. I switched REs a few months ago because I felt the other one was wasting a cycle. I wanted to try Femara but he wouldn't even consider it and I felt like he blew me off. I love my new RE, she's willing to work with me just a little. I didn't even want the bcp, still don't understand why we have to be on them but I'm doing my best to trust this is how it has to be. I'm crossing my fingers for you that time flies by fast.


----------



## DaisyQ

noasaint - the bcp before IVF is for suppression - to make your ovaries "quiet" before stimulating them. The idea is that a whole bunch of follicles should all grow together, instead of one taking over (which, unfortunately is what happened in my case).


----------



## GettingBroody

MoBaby said:


> gettingbroody: dh had to do all these tests and the re didnt want to see me until his were back.he had to get karotyped and other chrosome testing. it took 4 weeks at least. all was normal and no explaination for dh severe oligospermia after all that. if something would have come back it would have changed directions of the cycle. but waiting stinks! found iyt today i will be waiting another week for er and its driving me mad!

It's kind of reassuring to know that other clinics operate the same way and that it's not just my clinic being inefficient! It's obviously just the way things are done :shrug:

I feel for you being delayed by a week :hugs: Whats causing the delay? (apologies if you've already written it in an earlier post - I'm playing catch up!) I guess because the FS is seeing women like us everyday it becomes common-place to them and they don't feel the same urgency to not waste cycles that we do...


----------



## DancingDiva

Hey ladies, hope you are all doing well and we get lots more BFP's this month.

I just wanted some advice just got confirmation that my 1st IVF cycle failed. I am just wondering what happens next do they change the procedure, my meds etc. What kind of things should I be asking at my next appointment?


----------



## DaisyQ

I would ask what they think the problem is, and how are they going to approach it differently this time. 

I'm sorry... :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Update - I just got home from another scan and more blood work. My doctor is on the fence about what to do with me - cancel or push forward. I have two big ones - 17mm, I think one at 14, a few at 12, maybe one or two at 11, and 4 or more are under ten. I don't know the total count. Overall she is just not happy at the way they are all over the place in terms of growth. 

She said that if I was 40, she'd conclude this is the best we can hope for and move forward. But since I'm 34, and this is our first try, she said she think we can do better. She said that if this happens AGAIN next time, that we will just assume this is how my body reacts, and will push forward anyway. She also said she's not expecting to get 15 eggs out of me - (this is disappointing) - based on my AMH and AFC, but that she's hoping we can do better than this. She is also aware that we have a limited fertility benefit which will only (partially) cover one try, and then we are 100% out of pocket - so she doesn't want to possibly waste our fertility benefit on this cycle which is looking suboptimal. 

We discussed converting to IUI, and also starting me on Estrace during my luteal phase so that if it is a BFN, we can move right into a new stim cycle. I am hoping the dates work out with the cruise we are supposed to take the week of July first. My husband also has some business travel planned in mid-late June that he says he cannot move (we'll see about that). I know we could always have his sperm frozen, but this is suboptimal, no? Fresh is better? So it's all up in the air. I will know more after talking to my nurse later today.

Nervous about canceling, and having the same (or worse) response next time... And worried the timing won't work out. 

My doctor is also not thrilled about me traveling so soon after possible ET. Ugh.


----------



## Tella

gettingbroody > Sorry to hear about their incompetence in being able to plan forward. But I find that most of the staff at fertility clinics don&#8217;t get involved on a personal level, they deal with everything on a procedure basis and wont budge of it. The ability to think forward and plan forward is not existent. Its like our clinic, the receptionist is as cold as stone, even after my failure, but the fertility nurse is very sweet and helpful. But unfortunately we at the mercy of the receptionist making the appointments and getting results.

Maybe your holiday will bring along a surprise bfp and you don&#8217;t need IVF, everything happens for a reason, even if it is hard to deal with.

I only had a scan on CD3 to confirm Im ready to start stims but then again I was on the Short protocol so no BCP for me.

tiffttc > GL with you appointment at least it is only 4 days to go now!

Haj > Fx'd you don&#8217;t have OHSS, look after yourself!!!!

Noasaint > You don&#8217;t have to be on BCP, I didn&#8217;t have to take it at all. I was on the short protocol and also you get estrogen priming but it depends on your situation.

DancingDiva > Im so sorry girl :hugs: I know exactly how you feeling!!!!!!!!!! I wish I knew the answer to those questions as well but I suppose the follow up appointmnet will give more light on the subject. My is next Thurday and will post what my FS says once I get back. I know I had egg quality issues, even though my AMH and FSH levels are fine :wacko: I would assume maybe some testing and other meds for next cycle.

AFM > Started SMEP last night. Did my first OPK this morning and it is still negative not even close to positive, but we will get there. Will be giving this natural cycle all the chance it can get.


----------



## Tella

Daisy > :hugs: im so sorry, but atleast there has been some growth since yesterday, hasnt there? 

I know this is heartbreaking but if she thinks it is better to change your protocol and try next month, i would go for that. Going through the whole process and going though the tww knowing that it has a minimal chance of working and it is your only covered cycle will be even worse to deal with. After dealing with a failed cycle you look at it completely differently believe me.

Look at the timing thing like this. 
If you convert to IUI or TI then your cycle will end around the 6th and you will start wiht stims immediately and ER should be around the 16th-19th of June. And surely a boat cruise isnt that bad, it will be a relaxing time for you and that is what you need post transfer.Thats if you dont get that bfp of course :winkwink: 
But if you continue with the IVF and it fails then you gonna have to take a month off afterwards which will be a natural cycle, so if you have a (fx'd) 28day cycle you will start wiht your next stims only around the 6th of July, and will need a scan before you start on CD2/3.


----------



## DaisyQ

Tella, thanks for that. :flower: 

If we can't squeeze another cycle in June, then I'll have to wait until august because the lab closes in July. So I won't be able to cycle then regardless. 

I appreciate your perspective in this, and also, thank you for breaking down the timeline for me. :flower:


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies, just got back from the doctor. I have fluid around my ovaries and they are really swollen. So the nurse said we have to see how my blood levels come back but this might effect my transfer:cry:


----------



## DaisyQ

Haj, don't stress. FET can sometimes be better because your hormone levels will be better regulated, and they can get your lining perfect - my clinic ends up recommending FET over fresh transfer 40% of the time. I know its not what you were hoping for, but it may work out better for both you and your chances for successful implantation. Hang in there and be happy at least you got to ER and have thriving embies!


----------



## haj624

DaisyQ said:


> Haj, don't stress. FET can sometimes be better because your hormone levels will be better regulated, and they can get your lining perfect - my clinic ends up recommending FET over fresh transfer 40% of the time. I know its not what you were hoping for, but it may work out better for both you and your chances for successful implantation. Hang in there and be happy at least you got to ER and have thriving embies!

No I know and I am happy about that. Its just that I feel like I constantly have a bump to get over.


----------



## jchic

THe bumps will all be worth it! Hoping all goes well, but Daisy is right, FET's are very common and could give you a better chance for perfectly timed implantation.


----------



## Tella

Daisy > :flow: I was scared it might sound pushy :hugs: I still hope those others catch up and you get your bfp this cycle!!!

Haj > Im so sorry to hear this! Seems like everything in live, when you cross one hurdle there is always another one waiting for us. It just seems like TTC has a few extra's added in :hugs: Hope your blood work comes back fine!

I've also heard that FET are more successfull due to less stress on the body.


----------



## MrsC8776

DancingDiva said:


> Hey ladies, hope you are all doing well and we get lots more BFP's this month.
> 
> I just wanted some advice just got confirmation that my 1st IVF cycle failed. I am just wondering what happens next do they change the procedure, my meds etc. What kind of things should I be asking at my next appointment?

:hugs: I'm so sorry hun. I think you should ask what they will do differently next time, what went wrong, and how long until you can try again. 



DaisyQ said:


> Update - I just got home from another scan and more blood work. My doctor is on the fence about what to do with me - cancel or push forward. I have two big ones - 17mm, I think one at 14, a few at 12, maybe one or two at 11, and 4 or more are under ten. I don't know the total count. Overall she is just not happy at the way they are all over the place in terms of growth.
> 
> She said that if I was 40, she'd conclude this is the best we can hope for and move forward. But since I'm 34, and this is our first try, she said she think we can do better. She said that if this happens AGAIN next time, that we will just assume this is how my body reacts, and will push forward anyway. She also said she's not expecting to get 15 eggs out of me - (this is disappointing) - based on my AMH and AFC, but that she's hoping we can do better than this. She is also aware that we have a limited fertility benefit which will only (partially) cover one try, and then we are 100% out of pocket - so she doesn't want to possibly waste our fertility benefit on this cycle which is looking suboptimal.
> 
> We discussed converting to IUI, and also starting me on Estrace during my luteal phase so that if it is a BFN, we can move right into a new stim cycle. I am hoping the dates work out with the cruise we are supposed to take the week of July first. My husband also has some business travel planned in mid-late June that he says he cannot move (we'll see about that). I know we could always have his sperm frozen, but this is suboptimal, no? Fresh is better? So it's all up in the air. I will know more after talking to my nurse later today.
> 
> Nervous about canceling, and having the same (or worse) response next time... And worried the timing won't work out.
> 
> My doctor is also not thrilled about me traveling so soon after possible ET. Ugh.

This must be such a difficult decision to make. When is your next appointment to check things? In all honesty I would say that if things don't look more reassuring at the next appointment I would want to cancel and try for the next cycle. I fully agree with everything Tella said. I know canceling is not something anyone wants to do but theres a good chance that with the next cycle things will look better because they know how you respond to the meds now. As for the fresh vs frozen sperm... Our situation is different as we have to get the sperm out with a needle and then freeze it. I stressed about fresh vs frozen and which is better. The urologist and FS both said there is truly no difference. The only big thing is losing a few during the thaw but it's nothing major. I know we are always told fresh is better but thats really not the case. I'm still worried about it but they have reassured me that thawing is not a big deal. Don't let the thought of freezing your DH's sperm keep you from doing another cycle if the timing doesn't add up right. :hugs: What ever you decide know that we are here to support you and go through the process with you. 



Tella said:


> gettingbroody > Sorry to hear about their incompetence in being able to plan forward. But I find that most of the staff at fertility clinics dont get involved on a personal level, they deal with everything on a procedure basis and wont budge of it. The ability to think forward and plan forward is not existent. Its like our clinic, the receptionist is as cold as stone, even after my failure, but the fertility nurse is very sweet and helpful. But unfortunately we at the mercy of the receptionist making the appointments and getting results.
> 
> Maybe your holiday will bring along a surprise bfp and you dont need IVF, everything happens for a reason, even if it is hard to deal with.
> 
> I only had a scan on CD3 to confirm Im ready to start stims but then again I was on the Short protocol so no BCP for me.
> 
> tiffttc > GL with you appointment at least it is only 4 days to go now!
> 
> Haj > Fx'd you dont have OHSS, look after yourself!!!!
> 
> Noasaint > You dont have to be on BCP, I didnt have to take it at all. I was on the short protocol and also you get estrogen priming but it depends on your situation.
> 
> DancingDiva > Im so sorry girl :hugs: I know exactly how you feeling!!!!!!!!!! I wish I knew the answer to those questions as well but I suppose the follow up appointmnet will give more light on the subject. My is next Thurday and will post what my FS says once I get back. I know I had egg quality issues, even though my AMH and FSH levels are fine :wacko: I would assume maybe some testing and other meds for next cycle.
> 
> AFM > Started SMEP last night. Did my first OPK this morning and it is still negative not even close to positive, but we will get there. Will be giving this natural cycle all the chance it can get.

Fx you get a BFP with a natural cycle. :thumbup:



haj624 said:


> Hey ladies, just got back from the doctor. I have fluid around my ovaries and they are really swollen. So the nurse said we have to see how my blood levels come back but this might effect my transfer:cry:

haj please try not to stress. Everything will work out. It does seem like there is always a bump in the road for everyone but know you will get over that bump, we all will. :hugs: Fx the bloodwork comes back good and you can still do the transfer. You don't want to get horrible OHSS though.:flower:


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks for the reassurance about using frozen. I am hoping we won't have to, but now I feel better about it if that's what has to happen.

I am not sure yet if I'm going in for another check tomorrow or not. I think the decision will be made today. It seems like my doc wanted to see my blood work results before making a final decision. 

I get what you and Tella are saying about not moving forward when it doesn't look so great at this point... It's just that there are no guarantees that it will be better next time around, but I guess I can't think like that. I think at this point I"m just going to do whatever my doctor suggests and hope for the best.


----------



## MrsC8776

DaisyQ~ I think thats a great idea to see what she has to say today. They do know what is best. She seems to be looking out for you quite a bit so that is a plus. Stay as positive as you can and remember that it will happen for you. This is just a hurdle and you will make it over it. Stay strong. :flower:


----------



## oneof14

Daisy, I am sorry this is what you have to deal with. Trust what your doctor says and take it from there. This infertility sh*t for the birds. This is yet another hurdle you have to get over, and in the end, it will all be worth it and you will appreciate your little bean even more!! Hang in there!


----------



## haj624

Daisy, stay positive. Everything will work out for the best. I'm sure your doctor knows exactly what they're doing


----------



## drsquid

haj- fingers crossed for you... i know that if you have ohss and get pregnant it gets much much worse so... hopefully things will work out either way (ie they prevent you from getting super sick and you get your bfp)

daisy- fingers crossed.. i know with my doc with frozen they recommend icsi. 

dancing diva- i believe it was you who was saying you werent sure what the next step was. i know ive talked to my doc about this. as patients we always want to change something, anything because it didnt work. but statistically it doesnt always work. obviously if there is a way to optimize things, improve er, improve fertilization etc then yes but dont be surprised if they dont want to change anything if you had a great response and it just didnt work. 

afm- bed at 8 pm on weds, 9pm thurs (cause i worked til 7) and im still tired. the lack of the gym is realy getting to me too. so much for going home looking all cute and thin =(


----------



## mrs stru

So on day 11 of stimming and I had a second scan this morning to check how my follies are doing.
It was a lot better than Tuesday's where there were only 4 that they measured. I didn't get an exact figure but there were about 9 or 10 with one measuring 18. So I continue stimming over the weekend to let the others catch up. So I have another scan on Monday with possible collection on Wednesday!


----------



## MrsC8776

mrs stru said:


> So on day 11 of stimming and I had a second scan this morning to check how my follies are doing.
> It was a lot better than Tuesday's where there were only 4 that they measured. I didn't get an exact figure but there were about 9 or 10 with one measuring 18. So I continue stimming over the weekend to let the others catch up. So I have another scan on Monday with possible collection on Wednesday!

Thats exciting!! Fx they grow over the weekend.


----------



## MrsC8776

jchic and MoBaby~ How did your appointments go?

Those in the TWW~ How are you doing? 

Fx for everyone waiting on ET! :flower:


----------



## DaisyQ

It's official. My cycle is canceled. We are converting to iui, and starting estrace during my LP to prepare for next cycle. 

I asked about letting the lead ones go, in order to let the little ones catch up, but she feels this isn't going to work well, since the follicles are all over the place in size. she said if I had one big one, and all the others were growing together but just small, we could let the big one go, and let the other ones grow together to maturity. But that's not exactly what's happening here. 

She said there's no way to guarantee this won't happen again. She said there are three ways to quiet the ovaries before stims - Lupron (which she doesn't recommend for me), bcp which we tried, and estrace. 

She said if it does happen again, she would go ahead with ER, because apparently this is how I respond to stims. But she thinks there is a good chance for better success next cycle with the different protocol. 

She said if we went through with ER, I could expect 3-4 mature eggs. Which is definitely suboptimal. 

So I'm waiting for my nurse to call, but I think I am triggering tonight with iui tomorrow and saturday. So much for sleeping in!


----------



## MrsC8776

DaisyQ said:


> It's official. My cycle is canceled. We are converting to iui, and starting estrace during my LP to prepare for next cycle.
> 
> I asked about letting the lead ones go, in order to let the little ones catch up, but she feels this isn't going to work well, since the follicles are all over the place in size. she said if I had one big one, and all the others were growing together but just small, we could let the big one go, and let the other ones grow together to maturity. But that's not exactly what's happening here.
> 
> She said there's no way to guarantee this won't happen again. She said there are three ways to quiet the ovaries before stims - Lupron (which she doesn't recommend for me), bcp which we tried, and estrace.
> 
> She said if it does happen again, she would go ahead with ER, because apparently this is how I respond to stims. But she thinks there is a good chance for better success next cycle with the different protocol.
> 
> She said if we went through with ER, I could expect 3-4 mature eggs. Which is definitely suboptimal.
> 
> So I'm waiting for my nurse to call, but I think I am triggering tonight with iui tomorrow and saturday. So much for sleeping in!

Sorry you had to cancel. I really hope that the IUI will give you a BFP. If by chance it doesn't your next cycle will with IVF. Are you ok with canceling or would you have liked to push forward with it?


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies, so the doctor called back and they said I'm on for a 5 day transfer on Monday. I still have 12 little eggies!!! The said 9 of them are really good. 3 of them are 5 cell, 6 are 4 cell, 1 is 3 cell, 1 is 2pn, and 1 is compact.

Does anyone know exactly what a compacted embryo means?

So for Day 2 embroys thats pretty good right?


----------



## MrsC8776

haj624 said:


> Hey ladies, so the doctor called back and they said I'm on for a 5 day transfer on Monday. I still have 12 little eggies!!! The said 9 of them are really good. 3 of them are 5 cell, 6 are 4 cell, 1 is 3 cell, 1 is 2pn, and 1 is compact.
> 
> Does anyone know exactly what a compacted embryo means?
> 
> So for Day 2 embroys thats pretty good right?

That so exciting haj!! :happydance: When reading about your eggies I thought to myself what is compact?? Then I saw that you were wondering the same thing. Hmmm thats interesting. At least many of them are doing great. Are you putting two back on Monday or one?

Oh and yes for D2 those sound great!


----------



## BlueStorm

Haj - Congrats on great embies growing. Sorry I dont' know what compact means either. Good luck on Monday, so exciting!

Daisy - I am so sorry about your cycle. I posted on the other thread too :hugs:

Dancing - So sorry your first cycle did not work out. I hope you get some answers when you go meet with you re. 

Drsquid - I hear ya about the lupron. I can't take it and I have a really bad headache too

AFM - picked up my bag of meds last night. Holy cow it was alot of stuff! Monday is u\s and b\w and then hopefully start stims. I am excited to get on with it and hopefully feel better from the lupron.

Hope you ladies all have a great weekend :flower:


----------



## haj624

MrsC8776 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, so the doctor called back and they said I'm on for a 5 day transfer on Monday. I still have 12 little eggies!!! The said 9 of them are really good. 3 of them are 5 cell, 6 are 4 cell, 1 is 3 cell, 1 is 2pn, and 1 is compact.
> 
> Does anyone know exactly what a compacted embryo means?
> 
> So for Day 2 embroys thats pretty good right?
> 
> That so exciting haj!! :happydance: When reading about your eggies I thought to myself what is compact?? Then I saw that you were wondering the same thing. Hmmm thats interesting. At least many of them are doing great. Are you putting two back on Monday or one?
> 
> Oh and yes for D2 those sound great!Click to expand...

I have to try to figure out what compact means. were going to be putting 2 back. so on monday ill be pupo with twins!!!:baby::baby::baby:


BlueStorm said:


> Haj - Congrats on great embies growing. Sorry I dont' know what compact means either. Good luck on Monday, so exciting!
> 
> Daisy - I am so sorry about your cycle. I posted on the other thread too :hugs:
> 
> Dancing - So sorry your first cycle did not work out. I hope you get some answers when you go meet with you re.
> 
> Drsquid - I hear ya about the lupron. I can't take it and I have a really bad headache too
> 
> AFM - picked up my bag of meds last night. Holy cow it was alot of stuff! Monday is u\s and b\w and then hopefully start stims. I am excited to get on with it and hopefully feel better from the lupron.
> 
> Hope you ladies all have a great weekend :flower:

Yayyy for starting stims!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Daisy - so sorry things aren't working out for this cycle :hugs: Fx'd that IUI does the trick!

Haj - great news about all your little embies! (embys?) I hope they all continue to grow happily over the weekend and are ready for ET for Monday! :D

Girls, what does PUPO mean? I'm sure I could figure it out if I thought about it for long enough but decided I'd save myself the bother and just ask you! Just when I had got a handle on all the ttc abbreviations here comes IVF with a whole new set!:haha:


----------



## haj624

GettingBroody said:


> Daisy - so sorry things aren't working out for this cycle :hugs: Fx'd that IUI does the trick!
> 
> Haj - great news about all your little embies! (embys?) I hope they all continue to grow happily over the weekend and are ready for ET for Monday! :D
> 
> Girls, what does PUPO mean? I'm sure I could figure it out if I thought about it for long enough but decided I'd save myself the bother and just ask you! Just when I had got a handle on all the ttc abbreviations here comes IVF with a whole new set!:haha:

Thanks hun!!! PUPO-Pregnant until proven otherwise


----------



## DaisyQ

Haj! This is amazing news! I have total confidence you'll get a BFP from this cycle, whether its with a fresh transfer or FET. Congratulations! So many embryos - that is so great.

Mrs.C - I am OK with canceling. I think doing IVF with only 3-4 eggs sounds pretty bleak (at least to me). If that is the very most I can produce, then maybe next time we'll go for it. But for now I feel good about giving the stimming phase another try to see if I can do better next time.

Blue - I'm excited for you to start your cycle. :flower:


----------



## MoBaby

daisyq: sorry for cancellation :( maybe youll get bfp with iui fx!
haj: report sounds great! monday pupo!!
bluestorm: yippie for starting stimms! not much longer now.

afm: had cd2 scan and labs. they rechecked everything. so scan gave me good news and bad news. good news my afc= 26! so that was exciting. now bad news: my small fibroid is now huge! so my story is long but here goes:

so the tech comes in to do my scan. She sticks the probe in and immediately you can tell something is not right. She knows I am a PA in interventional radiology and ask if I know what i am looking at. I only use ultrasound for a few procedures at work, mostly chest and abdomen, so my pelvic ultrasound interpertation isnt that great but i know its abnormal. I say what is all that weird fluid in my pelvis? She says wow your endometrium is very thickened and this isnt normal. Asks me when was my d&c, how have my periods been, etc. I answer the questions then she is like well this could be retained products. Then she checks blood flow and its minimal here so not retained products. She then proceeds to tell me that the ining is very abnormal and thick and that the dr will need to fix me before my ivf. I said well that changes things and she says sorry. I just don't feel like what she is telling me is right so I say well you know I have a fibroid, right? I then told her the RE said it most likely started degenerating after d&c which explained the pain for 4-5 weeks. She starts scanning again and says you know what, this is your fibroid and its degenerating and filled with fluid. oh here is your endometrium and its competely normal. she measures it and it was fine, not thickened or anything. My heart about sank when she said it was abnormal so im happy about this but pissed about jumping to conclusions. She then measured the fibroid and its at 9cm! Freaking huge now! it was at 5.5 but it wasnt doing anything to uterine cavity and today it seemed to be distorting it some. Since it was 630 am my re wasnt there so the nurse said she would show him and ring me back, which she didnt. I called at 230 and left a message but they are not calling me back today. The tech i had was one thats never scanned mey before and i hope next time its the normal girl. I dont know whats going to happen now with my uterus. He may want to cut me open which delays things for several months. IDK just waiting for answers. Im starting bcp tomorrow regardless and will just continue until cycle time. I tried to get my egg retrieval date from july 16th to earlier but the nurse said they are full already but will see wht she can do. Im going to keep asking  I told her I really wanted to do it before my birthday so hopefully. I hve my saline ultrasound scheduled may 30th. sorry for the long post! im off in a bit to plan a baby shower.

oh i wanted to add that the clinic changed meds for the microflare lupron. i now will have to do gonal f and menopur. darn! menopur burns badly :( oh well. looks like i will be on 300 gonal f and ? dose of menopur. This is assuming he doesnt want to do anything with my fibroid. Will see. Maybe at next scan it will be smaller.


----------



## s08

MoBaby, I&#8217;m so sorry to hear about the bad news at the doc today. You&#8217;ve had enough of that this year. I hope you get good news soon about your start date. 

Blue, hope all goes well with the start of stims!

Daisy, so sorry to hear about the cancelled cycle. I think you are making the right decision about converting it to IUI. You want the best possible chances when you are investing this type of energy, $, etc. 

Drsquid, I feel you about the lack of gym getting to you. I haven&#8217;t worked out since starting stims and am feeling like a lazy slob!

Mrs stru, I hope those follies grow well over the weekend! You&#8217;re almost there!

Haj, your day 2 report sounds great. I&#8217;m not sure about the term compact. But I do know that when I had my transfer, the re did not want to transfer 5 of my blasts because they were &#8220;not well compacted.&#8221; They preferred to transfer the early blast and morula with good compacting. I&#8217;m not sure if that is helpful at all!

MrsC, I meant to say this yesterday, but thanks for keeping the first page looking so beautiful&#8230;it will be even more so in a few months when filled with BFP&#8217;s!

AFM, not much to report. Just 3dpt here. Beta in 6 days, but not sure when I will test at home. I&#8217;m so afraid! And confessions time: I cannot stop googling things like, &#8220;success with early blast&#8221; and &#8220;success with morula.&#8221; I need to step away from the keyboard! Also, I harassed my nurse yesterday just to confirm that I have one frostie since that is not what I was originally told (I was told I had none). She probably thinks I'm a freak!


----------



## AnnetteCali

haj624 said:


> Hey ladies, so the doctor called back and they said I'm on for a 5 day transfer on Monday. I still have 12 little eggies!!! The said 9 of them are really good. 3 of them are 5 cell, 6 are 4 cell, 1 is 3 cell, 1 is 2pn, and 1 is compact.
> 
> Does anyone know exactly what a compacted embryo means?
> 
> So for Day 2 embroys thats pretty good right?

Exciting!! We are on the same track! I have 8 fertilized eggs... 6 are 4 cell, 1 is a 5 cell and 1 is a 2 cell. 

hhmm.. compact.. i'm not sure. I think looking at your numbers, you are doing good. .. according to what my doc told me today. He said on day 2 he would like for them to be 4 cells. .. they dont want them to grow too fast or too slow! 

Keeping my fingers crossed for you! xoxo


----------



## alscreetch

Day 3 update 6-8 cell re said they are very happy with what they see!! 5 day transfer scheduled for Sunday. Eeeeeeek.... I'm def in an emotional bubble...


----------



## AndreaFlorida

FX Screech :) that is exciting :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Asia, that is SO great! I am so excited for you. :flower:


----------



## haj624

Yayy screech!!! Our transfers are a day apart!!!


----------



## haj624

Ladies had anyone been constipated during this process? Tmi but I usually go like 3 times a day. Before er I was having a little trouble going. But know I haven't gone since er on Wednesday. I neeeedddd to go, my stomach is killing me!!!


----------



## alscreetch

haj624 said:


> Ladies had anyone been constipated during this process? Tmi but I usually go like 3 times a day. Before er I was having a little trouble going. But know I haven't gone since er on Wednesday. I neeeedddd to go, my stomach is killing me!!!

I had it really bad. I used a enema. Once I did I was back to normal. My RE said ok, but just make sure first. The first one hurt like hell, but it really made me normal again. 

I am sure you are just as excited as I am about the upcoming transfer. Yay we are crossing one more hurdle!!! Can't wait to share our successes... Our time is here!!

Any others have upcoming transfers??? I am praying for all you wonderful ladies!!

I know I missed some newbies, important pupo updates, ER, bfp updates, and I will recognise you all, when I catch back up. Personals from my phone is not the easiest to do... 

Asia


----------



## MoBaby

Haj it's from the progesterone! Re warned me about this and told me to take colace.Asia! Your report is awesome!! Pupo soon!


----------



## GettingBroody

haj624 said:


> Ladies had anyone been constipated during this process? Tmi but I usually go like 3 times a day. Before er I was having a little trouble going. But know I haven't gone since er on Wednesday. I neeeedddd to go, my stomach is killing me!!!

Another thing I have to look forward to!!:haha: All joking aside though I'm learning so much about what's ahead of me from reading about all you ladies experiences :thumbup: The information pack the FS gave us is great and I've found some good websites but nothing beats hearing the details from those who are personally experiencing it... So thanks girls!:flower:


----------



## greekgirl

haj624 said:


> Ladies had anyone been constipated during this process? Tmi but I usually go like 3 times a day. Before er I was having a little trouble going. But know I haven't gone since er on Wednesday. I neeeedddd to go, my stomach is killing me!!!

i was too right after the transfer for a few days. now everything is back to normal. i am wondering if i should worry. 

AFM i only had 2 transferred afterall, i am 7 dpt and waiting. trying to remain calm and positive. i have been getting little pains below, asked the doc and he said it's normal. to only worry if i see blood. that comment made me nervous too. sometimes i get so nervous i think i am going to get sick. i am sure that isn't helping me...


----------



## JennyLynn512

Thought I should update! :thumbup:

My first stimming ultrasound on Thursday showed that I was responding slowly to the follistim and my estrogen level was pretty low. I did have about 5-6 follies around the 10mm mark and a little under. So, they upped my dosage from 300 nightly to 225 twice a day (450). Nurse said she sees this all the time and next time they check me (upcoming Wednesday) they should see definite growth in the current follies and others that have popped up. We can only hope! Grow, follies, grow!!


----------



## blueeyedgirl1

We're looking to start ICSI in July or August but it depends on my AMH levels. However, we're going to Ireland on holiday for a week in August and don't know what to do about that yet. We'll wait and see how fast things go but may cancel holiday if it messes up ICSI plans. Not sure I want to wait till Sept just because of a holiday...


----------



## GettingBroody

blueeyedgirl1 said:


> We're looking to start ICSI in July or August but it depends on my AMH levels. However, we're going to Ireland on holiday for a week in August and don't know what to do about that yet. We'll wait and see how fast things go but may cancel holiday if it messes up ICSI plans. Not sure I want to wait till Sept just because of a holiday...

Hi! :hi: From one newbie to another - Welcome!! I'm quite similar to you, have a holiday planned for Aug so things are a bit up in the air at the moment. Very much doubt we'll be cancelling though - you might be glad of the holiday to look back on in the coming months? That's my reasoning anyway. Also the holiday is paid for now so don't want to just waste the money... Funnily, I'm actually living in Ireland - maybe you could come on your hols and take my apt with my FS!!!:haha: Are you looking at long or short protocol or do you know yet? If my FS decides on long protocol then I'm hoping to be able to start the bcp just before my hols and then I'll be onto injections when I get back so the month wouldn't be totally wasted... Would that be an option for you?


----------



## MrsC8776

BlueStorm said:


> AFM - picked up my bag of meds last night. Holy cow it was alot of stuff! Monday is u\s and b\w and then hopefully start stims. I am excited to get on with it and hopefully feel better from the lupron.
> 
> Hope you ladies all have a great weekend :flower:

Yay for picking up meds! I'm excited for you that you are getting started. :thumbup:



haj624 said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, so the doctor called back and they said I'm on for a 5 day transfer on Monday. I still have 12 little eggies!!! The said 9 of them are really good. 3 of them are 5 cell, 6 are 4 cell, 1 is 3 cell, 1 is 2pn, and 1 is compact.
> 
> Does anyone know exactly what a compacted embryo means?
> 
> So for Day 2 embroys thats pretty good right?
> 
> That so exciting haj!! :happydance: When reading about your eggies I thought to myself what is compact?? Then I saw that you were wondering the same thing. Hmmm thats interesting. At least many of them are doing great. Are you putting two back on Monday or one?
> 
> Oh and yes for D2 those sound great!Click to expand...
> 
> I have to try to figure out what compact means. were going to be putting 2 back. so on monday ill be pupo with twins!!!:baby::baby::baby:Click to expand...

I look forward to hearing how it goes on Monday. Not much longer now! :thumbup:



MoBaby said:


> afm: had cd2 scan and labs. they rechecked everything. so scan gave me good news and bad news. good news my afc= 26! so that was exciting. now bad news: my small fibroid is now huge! so my story is long but here goes:
> 
> so the tech comes in to do my scan. She sticks the probe in and immediately you can tell something is not right. She knows I am a PA in interventional radiology and ask if I know what i am looking at. I only use ultrasound for a few procedures at work, mostly chest and abdomen, so my pelvic ultrasound interpertation isnt that great but i know its abnormal. I say what is all that weird fluid in my pelvis? She says wow your endometrium is very thickened and this isnt normal. Asks me when was my d&c, how have my periods been, etc. I answer the questions then she is like well this could be retained products. Then she checks blood flow and its minimal here so not retained products. She then proceeds to tell me that the ining is very abnormal and thick and that the dr will need to fix me before my ivf. I said well that changes things and she says sorry. I just don't feel like what she is telling me is right so I say well you know I have a fibroid, right? I then told her the RE said it most likely started degenerating after d&c which explained the pain for 4-5 weeks. She starts scanning again and says you know what, this is your fibroid and its degenerating and filled with fluid. oh here is your endometrium and its competely normal. she measures it and it was fine, not thickened or anything. My heart about sank when she said it was abnormal so im happy about this but pissed about jumping to conclusions. She then measured the fibroid and its at 9cm! Freaking huge now! it was at 5.5 but it wasnt doing anything to uterine cavity and today it seemed to be distorting it some. Since it was 630 am my re wasnt there so the nurse said she would show him and ring me back, which she didnt. I called at 230 and left a message but they are not calling me back today. The tech i had was one thats never scanned mey before and i hope next time its the normal girl. I dont know whats going to happen now with my uterus. He may want to cut me open which delays things for several months. IDK just waiting for answers. Im starting bcp tomorrow regardless and will just continue until cycle time. I tried to get my egg retrieval date from july 16th to earlier but the nurse said they are full already but will see wht she can do. Im going to keep asking  I told her I really wanted to do it before my birthday so hopefully. I hve my saline ultrasound scheduled may 30th. sorry for the long post! im off in a bit to plan a baby shower.
> 
> oh i wanted to add that the clinic changed meds for the microflare lupron. i now will have to do gonal f and menopur. darn! menopur burns badly :( oh well. looks like i will be on 300 gonal f and ? dose of menopur. This is assuming he doesnt want to do anything with my fibroid. Will see. Maybe at next scan it will be smaller.

Sorry to hear that your appointment went a little crazy. It's horrible that we have to tell the people who are suppose to know it all what is really going on. Hopefully you won't have to have surgery and they can figure out how to fix what is happening. So about the menopur... how bad is it really? Thats the one med I know I will be on. I look at my calendar and it looks like I will be on it for a few weeks. Have you found anyways to make it not burn so bad? Oh and when is your birthday? You said you wanted ER done before then so I thought I would ask. :flower:



s08 said:


> MrsC, I meant to say this yesterday, but thanks for keeping the first page looking so beautifulit will be even more so in a few months when filled with BFPs!
> 
> AFM, not much to report. Just 3dpt here. Beta in 6 days, but not sure when I will test at home. Im so afraid! And confessions time: I cannot stop googling things like, success with early blast and success with morula. I need to step away from the keyboard! Also, I harassed my nurse yesterday just to confirm that I have one frostie since that is not what I was originally told (I was told I had none). She probably thinks I'm a freak!

Thans so much :flower: It will look so much better when it is filled with everyones BFP's! 

My fingers are crossed for your beta. What ever you decide about testing I hope it brings a BFP. Testing at home would be a hard decision. Just thinking about it stresses me out. :haha: I was reading another thread and most of the girls got their BFP at home 5dp5dt. :shrug: Not sure it that helps or makes the decision harder. 



AnnetteCali said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, so the doctor called back and they said I'm on for a 5 day transfer on Monday. I still have 12 little eggies!!! The said 9 of them are really good. 3 of them are 5 cell, 6 are 4 cell, 1 is 3 cell, 1 is 2pn, and 1 is compact.
> 
> Does anyone know exactly what a compacted embryo means?
> 
> So for Day 2 embroys thats pretty good right?
> 
> Exciting!! We are on the same track! I have 8 fertilized eggs... 6 are 4 cell, 1 is a 5 cell and 1 is a 2 cell.
> 
> hhmm.. compact.. i'm not sure. I think looking at your numbers, you are doing good. .. according to what my doc told me today. He said on day 2 he would like for them to be 4 cells. .. they dont want them to grow too fast or too slow!
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for you! xoxoClick to expand...

Sounds like you have some great ones waiting for you as well! Please keep us updated n how they are doing. 



alscreetch said:


> Day 3 update 6-8 cell re said they are very happy with what they see!! 5 day transfer scheduled for Sunday. Eeeeeeek.... I'm def in an emotional bubble...

:happydance: Only one more day and you will be PUPO!! I'm very excited for you. 



haj624 said:


> Ladies had anyone been constipated during this process? Tmi but I usually go like 3 times a day. Before er I was having a little trouble going. But know I haven't gone since er on Wednesday. I neeeedddd to go, my stomach is killing me!!!

I have heard that some juices can help as well. The main one being prune juice. :wacko: I don't know how it tastes but I'm sure it's not the best in the world. 



greekgirl said:


> AFM i only had 2 transferred afterall, i am 7 dpt and waiting. trying to remain calm and positive. i have been getting little pains below, asked the doc and he said it's normal. to only worry if i see blood. that comment made me nervous too. sometimes i get so nervous i think i am going to get sick. i am sure that isn't helping me...

I hope the wait isn't to bad for you. What is your test date? Fx for you and a BFP. :thumbup:



JennyLynn512 said:


> Thought I should update! :thumbup:
> 
> My first stimming ultrasound on Thursday showed that I was responding slowly to the follistim and my estrogen level was pretty low. I did have about 5-6 follies around the 10mm mark and a little under. So, they upped my dosage from 300 nightly to 225 twice a day (450). Nurse said she sees this all the time and next time they check me (upcoming Wednesday) they should see definite growth in the current follies and others that have popped up. We can only hope! Grow, follies, grow!!

Thanks for the update. Sounds like they made a good choice in changing your dose. Good luck on Wednesday! Grow follies, grow!!



blueeyedgirl1 said:


> We're looking to start ICSI in July or August but it depends on my AMH levels. However, we're going to Ireland on holiday for a week in August and don't know what to do about that yet. We'll wait and see how fast things go but may cancel holiday if it messes up ICSI plans. Not sure I want to wait till Sept just because of a holiday...

Welcome :hi: Before you cancel your holiday I would wait and see how your schedule for meds go. Theres really no telling until you know whats going on. That is the hard part though. I hope all goes well for you. Have you had your consult yet? 

AFM~ Nothing going on here but I'm living through all of your excitement and preparing myself for Tuesday. Good luck to all of you and keep up the positive thoughts. :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## alscreetch

JennyLynn512 said:


> Thought I should update! :thumbup:
> 
> My first stimming ultrasound on Thursday showed that I was responding slowly to the follistim and my estrogen level was pretty low. I did have about 5-6 follies around the 10mm mark and a little under. So, they upped my dosage from 300 nightly to 225 twice a day (450). Nurse said she sees this all the time and next time they check me (upcoming Wednesday) they should see definite growth in the current follies and others that have popped up. We can only hope! Grow, follies, grow!!

Don't worry...my E2 was low at first. My day 3 was 100.4, my day 5 was 300, my day 7 was 900, 9 was 1500, I stimmed 10 days, I still had 13 eggs, 10 were mature!! They upped my meds and I progressed fine!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Haj, I have constipation problems after the ovidrel shot usually. The hcg does a number on me. Like the other ladies said - colace, prune juice, plenty of fluids and high fiber - try raisin bran. And an enema, if you need it and if your RE says it's OK.

My IUI was today. Had to get up at 5:15 this morning to get there for our 6am collection time - ouch. It went well - DH's sample had 47 million motile sperm, so that's good. I reclined in the car on the way home and after eating a little breakfast, went back to bed and slept for 4 hours! This week has been so draining. We go back tomorrow for another IUI, and it will be another early morning. No idea how many eggs might be released... yesterday morning I had 2 at 17, and another one at 15, and some others at 12 I think.


----------



## GettingBroody

Glad your IUI went well Daisy! Good luck with tomorrow's one! Fx'd for you! :dust:


----------



## alscreetch

DaisyQ said:


> Haj, I have constipation problems after the ovidrel shot usually. The hcg does a number on me. Like the other ladies said - colace, prune juice, plenty of fluids and high fiber - try raisin bran. And an enema, if you need it and if your RE says it's OK.
> 
> My IUI was today. Had to get up at 5:15 this morning to get there for our 6am collection time - ouch. It went well - DH's sample had 47 million motile sperm, so that's good. I reclined in the car on the way home and after eating a little breakfast, went back to bed and slept for 4 hours! This week has been so draining. We go back tomorrow for another IUI, and it will be another early morning. No idea how many eggs might be released... yesterday morning I had 2 at 17, and another one at 15, and some others at 12 I think.

Praying for a successful IUI Daisy!!!

Welcome Gettingbroody!! So glad you joined us!!


----------



## haj624

Good luck Daisy!!!

Ladies tmi but omg this constipation is killing me. I was crying before. I've taken colace, ate prunes, had hot water with lemon. Nothing is working!!! I tried calling the dr but no one answered. I know a ducolax suppository will work but can we use them??


----------



## haj624

Ps I've lost 3 lbs since transfer bc it's making me so uncomfortable I dobt want to eat


----------



## MrsC8776

Daisy~ I'm glad the IUI went well. Fx for a BFP!

haj~ is there someone on call you can speak to? sorry to hear you are so uncomfortable. 

I'm on my phone at the moment but I'll catch up a little later when I'm back to my computer.


----------



## haj624

I tried calling but no ones there. It says if it's an emergency press 0 but if you do it rings twice and hangs up on you. Nice right?


----------



## blessedlife

Hi Haj,

I was reading about your pain and it's exactly like I felt after my ER. What worked for me was prune juice (not prunes). But a word of caution, it worked so well I would strongly urge you to use just 1/2 a cup and see how you do. Maybe I was allergic to it but that stuff was potent! (I'll never need a laxative again!!!) I actually mixed it w/ grape juice to make it taste better.

My fresh cycle was cancelled due to high risk of OHSS and it took a month and 1/2 to get back to my normal daily bowel movements. (sorry TMI) I hope it doesn't take that long with you but just wanted to let you know that it does get better. Hope this helps! 

PS: I literally made my DH go to the store on at 11 pm on a Friday night and pick up a big thing of prune juice. I really do understand! :hugs:


----------



## alscreetch

Haj, I used a fleet enema. It worked like a charm... I still have a little constipation, but at least I'm having a movement daily now. Did they provide you with the on call RE # on your ER discharge paperwork?


----------



## MoBaby

JennyLynn512 said:


> Thought I should update! :thumbup:
> 
> My first stimming ultrasound on Thursday showed that I was responding slowly to the follistim and my estrogen level was pretty low. I did have about 5-6 follies around the 10mm mark and a little under. So, they upped my dosage from 300 nightly to 225 twice a day (450). Nurse said she sees this all the time and next time they check me (upcoming Wednesday) they should see definite growth in the current follies and others that have popped up. We can only hope! Grow, follies, grow!!

hey! my day 3 of stims estrogen level was always super low (60 round 1 & 23 round 2) ...re keep my dose the same and in the end round 1 i was around 3900 and round 2 2900 with good # off mature eggues. so dont worry. they will grow!


----------



## haj624

Thanks for all ideas ladies!!!

Alscreech good luck tomorrow!!!

Jchic good luck Monday!!!


----------



## haj624

So8 and greekgirl how are you feeling?

Annette and ttb when is your et?


----------



## AnnetteCali

haj624 said:


> So8 and greekgirl how are you feeling?
> 
> Annette and ttb when is your et?

Haj: My ET is scheduled for Monday.. so far so good. I have 3 at 8 cell counts, 1 at 7 cells, 1 at 6 cells.. and a few at 5 and 4. The doc says the 5 and 4 are unfortunately falling behind.. i'm hoping for at least 4 .. two to transfer and two to freeze. we shall see! i'm pretty excited and positive about this ! 

When is your ET ? 

btw.. are you doing progesterone oil injections? minus the fact that they hurt like hell. ... my left butt cheek is bruised!!! lol... ugh!


----------



## GettingBroody

Good luck today alscreech!!!


----------



## TTB

Haj my transfer is tomrrow, im beyond excited, I've even been dreaming about it :)

Sorry ladies, I haven't had a chance to read the last few pages, but will come back later and catch up.


----------



## GettingBroody

Well I've finally caught up on this thread from start to finish!!!! :coffee: :coffee: :coffee: Wow, you ladies can chat!!!


----------



## JennyLynn512

alscreetch said:


> JennyLynn512 said:
> 
> 
> Thought I should update! :thumbup:
> 
> My first stimming ultrasound on Thursday showed that I was responding slowly to the follistim and my estrogen level was pretty low. I did have about 5-6 follies around the 10mm mark and a little under. So, they upped my dosage from 300 nightly to 225 twice a day (450). Nurse said she sees this all the time and next time they check me (upcoming Wednesday) they should see definite growth in the current follies and others that have popped up. We can only hope! Grow, follies, grow!!
> 
> Don't worry...my E2 was low at first. My day 3 was 100.4, my day 5 was 300, my day 7 was 900, 9 was 1500, I stimmed 10 days, I still had 13 eggs, 10 were mature!! They upped my meds and I progressed fine!!Click to expand...

Thank you for sharing this! It gives me hope that I'll respond well to this increase and just needed a little time for my ovaries to wake up! :)


----------



## haj624

Annette I will be transferring tomorrow as well. I got a 2 day report on Friday (they didn't call me yesterday :( ) on Friday I at day 2, I had 3 5 cell, 4 6 cell, 1 3 cell, 1 2np, and 1 compacted one. I am doing the progesterone as well, honestly the needle is the worst part. Aside from the fact that it's been giving me waves of nausea. I feel pregnant already!!!

Ttb me too!! I'm so excited!!!


----------



## JennyLynn512

MoBaby said:


> JennyLynn512 said:
> 
> 
> Thought I should update! :thumbup:
> 
> My first stimming ultrasound on Thursday showed that I was responding slowly to the follistim and my estrogen level was pretty low. I did have about 5-6 follies around the 10mm mark and a little under. So, they upped my dosage from 300 nightly to 225 twice a day (450). Nurse said she sees this all the time and next time they check me (upcoming Wednesday) they should see definite growth in the current follies and others that have popped up. We can only hope! Grow, follies, grow!!
> 
> hey! my day 3 of stims estrogen level was always super low (60 round 1 & 23 round 2) ...re keep my dose the same and in the end round 1 i was around 3900 and round 2 2900 with good # off mature eggues. so dont worry. they will grow!Click to expand...

Thank you! I'm hoping the next time I go in, the level will have increased! :thumbup:


----------



## TTB

DaisyQ - Sorry your cycle had to be cancelled, but at least you got to convert to IUI, fingers crossed this worked for you and you wont need IVF.

alscreetch - sounds like you have a decent amount of follicles developing well, good luck with your transfer.

MrsC - my clinic only gives updates on fertilization and on the day of transfer. The embryologist mentioned they transfer them to a new medium on day 3 but they can't really tell much about them at that stage so they just give the day 5 update. Hope your hubby's TESE goes well!

MoBaby - Sorry about your scan, it's very frustrating when people don't know what they are doing. Did you hear back from your clinic?

AndreaFlorida - thats exciting about the adoption, good luck with your decision.

Haj - 12 fertilized eggs and 9 developing well, fantastic news. Not long now til transfer, good luck! Go grab some prune juice :)

GettingBroody - Hope everything works out with the timing for you

drsquid - Hope you start feeling better soon, not long til you start stims.

DancingDiva - They may or may not change your meds, but I would be asking them why they think it didn't work first time around and when you can start your next cycle. :hugs:

Tella - Fingers crossed you won't need to do another round of IVF

mrs stru - glad your follicles are growing, not long now til ER

BlueStorm - Not long now, yay

s08 - so have you decided whether you are going to test or not?

greekgirl - When are you testing?

JennyLynn - grow follies!

blueeyedgirl1 - Hoping the timing works out well for you

AnnetteCali - Good luck with your transfer Monday!

AFM - Transfer tomorrow! Had a dream last night that it was my transfer today, I woke up so excited until I realised it wasn't until tomorrow. I'm pretty bloated already and have sore bbs, ah the joys of progesterone. Just wanting to hear how my little embies are going, it might sound strange but I miss them :)


----------



## haj624

TTB said:


> DaisyQ - Sorry your cycle had to be cancelled, but at least you got to convert to IUI, fingers crossed this worked for you and you wont need IVF.
> 
> alscreetch - sounds like you have a decent amount of follicles developing well, good luck with your transfer.
> 
> MrsC - my clinic only gives updates on fertilization and on the day of transfer. The embryologist mentioned they transfer them to a new medium on day 3 but they can't really tell much about them at that stage so they just give the day 5 update. Hope your hubby's TESE goes well!
> 
> MoBaby - Sorry about your scan, it's very frustrating when people don't know what they are doing. Did you hear back from your clinic?
> 
> AndreaFlorida - thats exciting about the adoption, good luck with your decision.
> 
> Haj - 12 fertilized eggs and 9 developing well, fantastic news. Not long now til transfer, good luck! Go grab some prune juice :)
> 
> GettingBroody - Hope everything works out with the timing for you
> 
> drsquid - Hope you start feeling better soon, not long til you start stims.
> 
> DancingDiva - They may or may not change your meds, but I would be asking them why they think it didn't work first time around and when you can start your next cycle. :hugs:
> 
> Tella - Fingers crossed you won't need to do another round of IVF
> 
> mrs stru - glad your follicles are growing, not long now til ER
> 
> BlueStorm - Not long now, yay
> 
> s08 - so have you decided whether you are going to test or not?
> 
> greekgirl - When are you testing?
> 
> JennyLynn - grow follies!
> 
> blueeyedgirl1 - Hoping the timing works out well for you
> 
> AnnetteCali - Good luck with your transfer Monday!
> 
> AFM - Transfer tomorrow! Had a dream last night that it was my transfer today, I woke up so excited until I realised it wasn't until tomorrow. I'm pretty bloated already and have sore bbs, ah the joys of progesterone. Just wanting to hear how my little embies are going, it might sound strange but I miss them :)

Are you nauseous from the progesterone?? If I didnt know better i would swear I'm pregnant. Since Friday I've had really bad acid reflux and nausea. This morning for like the past 2 hours I've been trying to take deep breaths and drink some gingerale bc thats how bad the nausea...if this is signs to things to come in pregnancy I'm in big trouble since I'm not even pregnant yet lol. But I'll take it all if I can have a baby


----------



## bettygraphite

Hi
I have started the stimulants yesterday
thats the 19th may
Its the first time we have tried and Im 43
I dont know what Im doing from day to day!!!!
So many drugs Ive just received
I dont understanf half tge jargon on here but could do with a buddy xxx


----------



## MoBaby

Welcome! We will help you:) ask all questions you need!


----------



## MrsC8776

Alscreetch~ Good luck today! I look forward to your update. 

DaisyQ~ How did the 2nd IUI go today? 

Annette, haj, and TTB~ Good luck to you all tomorrow! I hope the transfers go well. :thumbup:

GettingBroody~ I'm shocked that you got through the whole thread. Good job, I'm glad you are all caught up. 

bettygraphite~ Welcome :hi: Like MoBaby said ask any questions and we will help you. 

MoBaby~ How are you doing? 

jchic~ I hope everything goes well tomorrow.

BlueStorm~ I hope your appointment goes well tomorrow. Fx you get to start stims.


----------



## mrs stru

Has anyone been more tired than usual while stimming? I have been so tired since Thursday, to the point where I have had an afternoon nap everyday -except today where I was asleep again before midday :blush: God help me tomorrow when I'm back at work, I'll be asleep at my desk!! :sleep:


----------



## MoBaby

Hey mrsc: I'm ok... Feeling down. Wish I had some answers. They better call me tomorrow! I have a feeling I'm going to need surgery which really depresses me :( guess I should not assume until they call. Oh my birthday is July 14.


----------



## MrsC8776

MoBaby said:


> Hey mrsc: I'm ok... Feeling down. Wish I had some answers. They better call me tomorrow! I have a feeling I'm going to need surgery which really depresses me :( guess I should not assume until they call. Oh my birthday is July 14.

Sorry you don't have any answers yet and you are feeling down. :hugs: I hope you don't have to have the surgery. Fx for good news tomorrow and you get some answers.


----------



## GettingBroody

Welcome Betty! :hi: Hope everything goes well for you this cycle!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Asia and haj, anxiously waiting for an update!

TTB, good luck tomorrow!

Mrs. Stru, I was exhausted by day 6 of stims, but I don't know if it was from the drugs, the early mornings for monitoring, or the mental/emotional strain. 

MrsC, the second iui went well. I think I had a less experienced doctor, so I hope she knew what she was doing. This was my 5th iui, and it was the most uncomfortable. Dh had another good sample with 41 million total motile sperm post wash. I've been having ovulation cramps and general discomfort/pressure since about 10am, or 2 hours after the iui, so the timing is good. Fx.


----------



## haj624

I go in tomorrow but I'll let you know as soon as I'm home


----------



## MoBaby

Daisyq: fx for you! Sorry it was so uncomfortable :(


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Mo. :flower:

Haj - for some reason I thought transfer was today! I will be standing by for the update tomorrow. I have a very good feeling for you guys - all three of you!


----------



## TTB

Haj - I could have sworn i was pregnant as well, I've have some bouts of slight nausea, nothing compared to what your experiencing though! Hope you start to feel better soon!

Welcome bettygraphite!

Mrs stru - I was really tired when stimming, your body is working overtime producing follicles so it's completely normal.

MoBaby - hope you get the call soon, it's not fair waiting so long for an answer

DaisyQ - sorry to hear your last IUI was uncomfortable, fingers crossed for you. Thanks, I really hope your right :)


----------



## alscreetch

bettygraphite said:


> Hi
> I have started the stimulants yesterday
> thats the 19th may
> Its the first time we have tried and Im 43
> I dont know what Im doing from day to day!!!!
> So many drugs Ive just received
> I dont understanf half tge jargon on here but could do with a buddy xxx

Welcome Betty!!! This thread is awesome for information & support. Were glad you joined us!!

Good luck Haj & TTB!!! I will be praying for you ladies...

So today we transferred 2 excellent blasts!!! I am officially PUPO with twins. This is a truly humbling experience! Everyone was excited today. The transfer went great!!


----------



## MrsC8776

alscreetch said:


> bettygraphite said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> I have started the stimulants yesterday
> thats the 19th may
> Its the first time we have tried and Im 43
> I dont know what Im doing from day to day!!!!
> So many drugs Ive just received
> I dont understanf half tge jargon on here but could do with a buddy xxx
> 
> Welcome Betty!!! This thread is awesome for information & support. Were glad you joined us!!
> 
> Good luck Haj & TTB!!! I will be praying for you ladies...
> 
> So today we transferred 2 excellent blasts!!! I am officially PUPO with twins. This is a truly humbling experience! Everyone was excited today. The transfer went great!!Click to expand...

Thats wonderful news! Congrats on being PUPO :baby::baby: with twins. did you have extras to freeze?


----------



## haj624

Yayyyy alscreech!!!

I've been so emotional all night. I'm so nervous and excited for tomorrow. Didn't help I just went to see what to expect when you're expecting with my cousin.


----------



## drsquid

i felt better on stims.. suppression has been killing me. managed to do the gym friday which was a first all week. went to a fair yesterday and by 1pm i was dragging. napped today. im bummed.. was hoping af would arrive this weekend so i could get my us tomorrow when i am working at the same hospital. if i get it tomorrow i have to drive 30 min each way to get an us during work. if i dont get it tomrorow.. i gotta find somewhere in philly bah. 

hope everyone has had a great weekend. fingers crossed for all of you with upcoming ET. cant wait to join you


----------



## AnnetteCali

MrsC8776 said:


> Alscreetch~ Good luck today! I look forward to your update.
> 
> DaisyQ~ How did the 2nd IUI go today?
> 
> Annette, haj, and TTB~ Good luck to you all tomorrow! I hope the transfers go well. :thumbup:
> 
> GettingBroody~ I'm shocked that you got through the whole thread. Good job, I'm glad you are all caught up.
> 
> bettygraphite~ Welcome :hi: Like MoBaby said ask any questions and we will help you.
> 
> MoBaby~ How are you doing?
> 
> jchic~ I hope everything goes well tomorrow.
> 
> BlueStorm~ I hope your appointment goes well tomorrow. Fx you get to start stims.


MrsC8776: Thanks for the good wishes for tomorrow! xxoxox sending baby dust to everyone!!


----------



## AnnetteCali

haj624 said:


> Yayyyy alscreech!!!
> 
> I've been so emotional all night. I'm so nervous and excited for tomorrow. Didn't help I just went to see what to expect when you're expecting with my cousin.

haj624: Keeping my fingers crossed for you tomorrow!! Sooo exciting!!


----------



## AnnetteCali

alscreetch said:


> bettygraphite said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> I have started the stimulants yesterday
> thats the 19th may
> Its the first time we have tried and Im 43
> I dont know what Im doing from day to day!!!!
> So many drugs Ive just received
> I dont understanf half tge jargon on here but could do with a buddy xxx
> 
> Welcome Betty!!! This thread is awesome for information & support. Were glad you joined us!!
> 
> Good luck Haj & TTB!!! I will be praying for you ladies...
> 
> So today we transferred 2 excellent blasts!!! I am officially PUPO with twins. This is a truly humbling experience! Everyone was excited today. The transfer went great!!Click to expand...


alscreetch : Soooo exciting!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you. My ET is tomorrow. Hopefully I can get some sleep tonight... im pretty excited! 

baby :dust::dust: your way!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Alscreech - congrats on being PUPO!!! Are you nervous about them both sticking or would you like twins?

Haj, Annette and TTB - good luck today!! 3 ETs on the same day! - its funny how things work out like that! Fx'd ye'll all be delivering on the same day in 9 months time!! :baby:


----------



## TTB

alscreetch - congrats for being PUPO with twins!

AFM - Had 1 early blast transferred today. I have another two blasts but they are poor quality, the embryologist will check them again tomorrow in case they improved but they didn't seem to think we would get an frosties :(

My FS seemed happier with the embryo this time, found out my first transfer was actually a compacted morula not an early blast, so hoping our chances are better this cycle.

Good luck today Haj & Annette!


----------



## Tella

TTB > Thanks, I hope this cycle is our miracle one, if not we will try again. YAY for the early blast!!!!!!!!! Fx'd he is already busy expanding and will implant soon! Sorry about the frosties, I didn&#8217;t have any either :(

Haj > I also had those nausea once I started with the progesterone PIO shots. Its horrible! GL with your transfer, bring on that bfp!

bettygraphite > Welcome , hope you respond well and get a bfp from it.

mrs stru > I had the tiredness more after my ER.

MoBaby > :hugs: I hope the doc comes back with more answers for you :hugs: Regarding Menopur, I used it and it didn&#8217;t burn at all.

Daisy > Yay for great numbers, fx'd for a well deserved bfp :hugs:

alcreetch > :wohoo: yay for two perfect blasts, now implant twins!!!!!!! Fx'd for you! When is your OTD?

Annette > GL For today, bring on those BFP's!!!!

AFM > Not much except that I have been getting sharp shooting pains in my ovaries and dull aches every now and then. I praying for a nice and timely O this week with a strong and healthy egg that will become my baby :D Getting better at the temping thing again so temps are reliable again. Only 3 more days till I see my FS :wohoo:


----------



## MoBaby

haj,annette and ttb: good luck girls! pupo very soon! congrats! :) how exciting!


----------



## alscreetch

Mrs.C- I still had 4 embryos at different stages yesterday. I'll find out today. 

AnnetteCali- Good luck today... I will be praying for you!!! :happydance:

TTB- yay for being PUPO!!!! Don't worry dear, things will be fine!! :baby::hugs:

Tella- my test date is 5/31... Good luck with that O!! :thumbup:

Gettingbroody- I will take whatever blessing that I receive!! I think twins would be awesome & scary, but we will make it happen! How many are you going to transfer?

Asia


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies, I just got out of my transfer. They just transferred 2 perfect blasts. He said they were hundreds of cells already. We have 3 frosties right now and he said he's just waiting on a few more by tonorrow to see if they can be frozen. So I'm pupo with twins!!! Ahhh!!!


----------



## Tella

:wohoo: :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance: :wohoo:

Huge Congrats to both of you alscreetch & Haj!!!!!!!!! Look after yourselfs in this TWW and bring on those BFP's in a few days time!!!

Haj that is a great number of frosties!!!!!!! Not that you gonna need them now, but it is great to have backup!


----------



## haj624

Thanks hun!!! I'm so nervous and excited right now.


----------



## MrsC8776

TTB said:


> alscreetch - congrats for being PUPO with twins!
> 
> AFM - Had 1 early blast transferred today. I have another two blasts but they are poor quality, the embryologist will check them again tomorrow in case they improved but they didn't seem to think we would get an frosties :(
> 
> My FS seemed happier with the embryo this time, found out my first transfer was actually a compacted morula not an early blast, so hoping our chances are better this cycle.
> 
> Good luck today Haj & Annette!

:happydance: yay for being PUPO! Try not to worry about the ones still in the lab. The one inside you is your LO and you will get your BFP very soon. 



Tella said:


> TTB > Thanks, I hope this cycle is our miracle one, if not we will try again. YAY for the early blast!!!!!!!!! Fx'd he is already busy expanding and will implant soon! Sorry about the frosties, I didnt have any either :(
> 
> Haj > I also had those nausea once I started with the progesterone PIO shots. Its horrible! GL with your transfer, bring on that bfp!
> 
> bettygraphite > Welcome , hope you respond well and get a bfp from it.
> 
> mrs stru > I had the tiredness more after my ER.
> 
> MoBaby > :hugs: I hope the doc comes back with more answers for you :hugs: Regarding Menopur, I used it and it didnt burn at all.
> 
> Daisy > Yay for great numbers, fx'd for a well deserved bfp :hugs:
> 
> alcreetch > :wohoo: yay for two perfect blasts, now implant twins!!!!!!! Fx'd for you! When is your OTD?
> 
> Annette > GL For today, bring on those BFP's!!!!
> 
> AFM > Not much except that I have been getting sharp shooting pains in my ovaries and dull aches every now and then. I praying for a nice and timely O this week with a strong and healthy egg that will become my baby :D Getting better at the temping thing again so temps are reliable again. Only 3 more days till I see my FS :wohoo:

FX for a BFP with those O pains. :thumbup:



alscreetch said:


> Mrs.C- I still had 4 embryos at different stages yesterday. I'll find out today.
> 
> AnnetteCali- Good luck today... I will be praying for you!!! :happydance:
> 
> TTB- yay for being PUPO!!!! Don't worry dear, things will be fine!! :baby::hugs:
> 
> Tella- my test date is 5/31... Good luck with that O!! :thumbup:
> 
> Gettingbroody- I will take whatever blessing that I receive!! I think twins would be awesome & scary, but we will make it happen! How many are you going to transfer?
> 
> Asia

I look forward to your update about the frosties! 



haj624 said:


> Hey ladies, I just got out of my transfer. They just transferred 2 perfect blasts. He said they were hundreds of cells already. We have 3 frosties right now and he said he's just waiting on a few more by tonorrow to see if they can be frozen. So I'm pupo with twins!!! Ahhh!!!

Yay for being PUPO as well! :happydance: I'm so excited for you all. Time to relax and let them snuggle in. :wink wink:

AFM~ The countdown is on for tomorrow. I'm excited yet a little scared.:wacko: Tomorrow will determine everything. From what I've heard from another person in the same situation is the sperm is still producing it's just not getting out so there should be some to take. I'm hoping they get at least 20 sperm out to freeze.


----------



## MrsC8776

Oh I meant to ask... TTB and haj, is your OTD 5/31 as well or is it different? 

DaisyQ~ When is your test date?


----------



## GettingBroody

Congrats to TTB and Haj on your new PUPO status!!!! Hope they're snuggling in and getting cosy for the next 9 months! 

Haj, wow that's lots of frosties!! They'll be ready and waiting for you next year when you decide to give the twins a little brother or sister!!!:D

MrsC, try not to stress out about tomor :hugs: I'm sure they'll get lots of strong :spermy: 

Alscreech, I would happily transfer 2 but my clinic generally only puts one back for my age group so we'll just have to wait and see what they say closer to the time...


----------



## haj624

Thanks Mrs.C!!! I have a good feeling about tomorrow. It will go great!!!

Jchic good luck today!!

Ttb and alscreech-yay were pupo!!

Annette-let us know as soon as you're done!!


----------



## haj624

GettingBroody said:


> Congrats to TTB and Haj on your new PUPO status!!!! Hope they're snuggling in and getting cosy for the next 9 months!
> 
> Haj, wow that's lots of frosties!! They'll be ready and waiting for you next year when you decide to give the twins a little brother or sister!!!:D
> 
> MrsC, try not to stress out about tomor :hugs: I'm sure they'll get lots of strong :spermies:
> 
> Alscreech, I would happily transfer 2 but my clinic generally only puts one back for my age group so we'll just have to wait and see what they say closer to the time...

Thank you!!!


----------



## BlueStorm

Haj & Alscreetch - Congrats on being pupo :happydance:

Mrs. C - Good luck tomorrow. It is going to go great, don't worry!

Hope eveyone had a good weekend.

I had my first scan and b\w this morning to see if I can start stims. Lining looked good. I had 6 small on one side and 7 small on the other. Does that sound low? Does that mean the max eggs I will has is 13?

I can't wait to start stims b\c I have been feeling awful from lupron and have really bad headaches. I hope they go away after tonight. Just waiting on nurse to call for blood work results.


----------



## MrsC8776

BlueStorm said:


> Haj & Alscreetch - Congrats on being pupo :happydance:
> 
> Mrs. C - Good luck tomorrow. It is going to go great, don't worry!
> 
> Hope eveyone had a good weekend.
> 
> I had my first scan and b\w this morning to see if I can start stims. Lining looked good. I had 6 small on one side and 7 small on the other. Does that sound low? Does that mean the max eggs I will has is 13?
> 
> I can't wait to start stims b\c I have been feeling awful from lupron and have really bad headaches. I hope they go away after tonight. Just waiting on nurse to call for blood work results.

Thanks Blue!

Sorry the Lupron is making you feel bad. I've heard that from others and I can honestly say I'm not looking forward to that part. I don't know about the 13 eggs and the max but hopefully you will get more with the stims. Let us know what they say when they call. Fx for good news. :thumbup:


----------



## DaisyQ

Mrs. C, otd is June 3. 

Haj, and TTB Congrats!!


----------



## haj624

GettingBroody said:


> Congrats to TTB and Haj on your new PUPO status!!!! Hope they're snuggling in and getting cosy for the next 9 months!
> 
> Haj, wow that's lots of frosties!! They'll be ready and waiting for you next year when you decide to give the twins a little brother or sister!!!:D
> 
> MrsC, try not to stress out about tomor :hugs: I'm sure they'll get lots of strong :spermy:
> 
> Alscreech, I would happily transfer 2 but my clinic generally only puts one back for my age group so we'll just have to wait and see what they say closer to the time...

Just spoke to the drs office. They wanted me to go in thurs for a blood test to check my estrogen. Then tmollify callled back and said they wanted to do a Sono too. When I asked why she said they wanted to check for fluid. I guess from the ohss concern last week. Probably sounds stupid but will a vaginal ultrasound effect implantation?


----------



## haj624

MrsC8776 said:


> Oh I meant to ask... TTB and haj, is your OTD 5/31 as well or is it different?
> 
> DaisyQ~ When is your test date?

My re isn't doing bloods till 6/4


----------



## MrsC8776

DaisyQ said:


> Mrs. C, otd is June 3.
> 
> Haj, and TTB Congrats!!

Thanks Daisy I updated the front page with your OTD! 

s08~ It's almost test day! How are you feeling? 

greekgirl~ It's almost test day for you as well. I can't wait to see all the BFP's in a few days. 

mrs stru~ I hope your appointment goes well today. Fx you get to trigger tonight. 

jchic~ Good luck today!

tiffttc~ Good luck at the IVF intro tomorrow.


----------



## MrsC8776

haj624 said:


> GettingBroody said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to TTB and Haj on your new PUPO status!!!! Hope they're snuggling in and getting cosy for the next 9 months!
> 
> Haj, wow that's lots of frosties!! They'll be ready and waiting for you next year when you decide to give the twins a little brother or sister!!!:D
> 
> MrsC, try not to stress out about tomor :hugs: I'm sure they'll get lots of strong :spermy:
> 
> Alscreech, I would happily transfer 2 but my clinic generally only puts one back for my age group so we'll just have to wait and see what they say closer to the time...
> 
> Just spoke to the drs office. They wanted me to go in thurs for a blood test to check my estrogen. Then tmollify callled back and said they wanted to do a Sono too. When I asked why she said they wanted to check for fluid. I guess from the ohss concern last week. Probably sounds stupid but will a vaginal ultrasound effect implantation?Click to expand...




haj624 said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Oh I meant to ask... TTB and haj, is your OTD 5/31 as well or is it different?
> 
> DaisyQ~ When is your test date?
> 
> My re isn't doing bloods till 6/4Click to expand...

I'm sure that if the vaginal u/s would hurt anything they wouldn't do it. They may even do a normal u/s to check. Then I had my last test done they did a normal u/s and they could see everything just fine. I wouldn't worry about it. Just think of your embies getting snuggled in and try not to stress. Fx for 6/4!! Will you test before then or wait until that day?


----------



## haj624

MrsC8776 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GettingBroody said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to TTB and Haj on your new PUPO status!!!! Hope they're snuggling in and getting cosy for the next 9 months!
> 
> Haj, wow that's lots of frosties!! They'll be ready and waiting for you next year when you decide to give the twins a little brother or sister!!!:D
> 
> MrsC, try not to stress out about tomor :hugs: I'm sure they'll get lots of strong :spermy:
> 
> Alscreech, I would happily transfer 2 but my clinic generally only puts one back for my age group so we'll just have to wait and see what they say closer to the time...
> 
> Just spoke to the drs office. They wanted me to go in thurs for a blood test to check my estrogen. Then tmollify callled back and said they wanted to do a Sono too. When I asked why she said they wanted to check for fluid. I guess from the ohss concern last week. Probably sounds stupid but will a vaginal ultrasound effect implantation?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Oh I meant to ask... TTB and haj, is your OTD 5/31 as well or is it different?
> 
> DaisyQ~ When is your test date?Click to expand...
> 
> My re isn't doing bloods till 6/4Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure that if the vaginal u/s would hurt anything they wouldn't do it. They may even do a normal u/s to check. Then I had my last test done they did a normal u/s and they could see everything just fine. I wouldn't worry about it. Just think of your embies getting snuggled in and try not to stress. Fx for 6/4!! Will you test before then or wait until that day?Click to expand...

Haha I know I probably won't last till them but I'll try.


----------



## s08

I&#8217;m gone for a couple days, and you ladies fill up like 5 pages!!!

Congrats Alscreech and Haj!! Glad everything went well with your transfers.

Annette, how&#8217;d your transfer go?

TTB, I hope you get some frosties! We transferred one early blast and one compacted morula this cycle, so I know the feeling about not transferring perfect, advanced blasts!

Good luck tomorrow, MrsC!

AFM, I am 6dpt today. I did not test this morning because I didn&#8217;t have any tests, but did yesterday morning with FRER to confirm trigger was totally out. It was BFN, although there could have been an oh so light line (but I don&#8217;t think so). I know many receive their bfp that early, but many do not as well. So, I decided not to get down yet (yeah right!). I&#8217;m actually pretty devastated. But the way I am rationalizing it is that I had an afternoon transfer of an early blast and a morula, so implantation might be a little behind others. I am planning on buying some tests on the way home from work tonight and taking another one when I get home. My dh doesn&#8217;t want me testing at home this week, so I&#8217;m having to be sneaky! To be perfectly honest, I&#8217;m just really having a down moment right now. I&#8217;m so afraid this didn&#8217;t work. Beta isn&#8217;t until Thursday at 9dpt, so a lot could happen between now and then.


----------



## GettingBroody

:hugs: s08. It's still very early yet. At least you know now that the trigger is out of your system so you won't have to worry about false positives! Am keeping fingers and toes firmly crossed for you! :dust:


----------



## MrsC8776

s08 said:


> Im gone for a couple days, and you ladies fill up like 5 pages!!!
> 
> Congrats Alscreech and Haj!! Glad everything went well with your transfers.
> 
> Annette, howd your transfer go?
> 
> TTB, I hope you get some frosties! We transferred one early blast and one compacted morula this cycle, so I know the feeling about not transferring perfect, advanced blasts!
> 
> Good luck tomorrow, MrsC!
> 
> AFM, I am 6dpt today. I did not test this morning because I didnt have any tests, but did yesterday morning with FRER to confirm trigger was totally out. It was BFN, although there could have been an oh so light line (but I dont think so). I know many receive their bfp that early, but many do not as well. So, I decided not to get down yet (yeah right!). Im actually pretty devastated. But the way I am rationalizing it is that I had an afternoon transfer of an early blast and a morula, so implantation might be a little behind others. I am planning on buying some tests on the way home from work tonight and taking another one when I get home. My dh doesnt want me testing at home this week, so Im having to be sneaky! To be perfectly honest, Im just really having a down moment right now. Im so afraid this didnt work. Beta isnt until Thursday at 9dpt, so a lot could happen between now and then.

:hugs: There is still time! Don't let that one test get you down. Like you said... there might have been a faint line there. Stay positive, I know it might be hard but thats what we all have to do. You said you are planning on testing tonight and I hope you see a line on that test. I know it's common sense but hold it for as long as you can so that your urine isn't diluted. Since you are being sneaky about testing are you able to take a pic of the test and post it either on here or the testing area? If so I'd love to be able to help you see that line and maybe other would as well. :flower:


----------



## drsquid

yay all the ET... im so happy for you guys. 

afm- still no damn af.


----------



## BlueStorm

E2 is 49.2 so they said I can start tonight! Will keep you guys posted on my progress. I have my next scan and b/w on Thursday.


----------



## haj624

BlueStorm said:


> E2 is 49.2 so they said I can start tonight! Will keep you guys posted on my progress. I have my next scan and b/w on Thursday.

Yayyy!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

BlueStorm said:


> E2 is 49.2 so they said I can start tonight! Will keep you guys posted on my progress. I have my next scan and b/w on Thursday.

:thumbup: sounds great!


----------



## tiffttc

thanks MRS C iam really nervous but i cant believe its finally here it has been the longest wait of my life (i dnt no what iam going to be like in my tww) lol!!.....em i kinda feel stupid askin this but i seen loads of ye using these but i never knew what they meant......so what does PUPO and OTD mean?????


----------



## MrsC8776

tiffttc said:


> thanks MRS C iam really nervous but i cant believe its finally here it has been the longest wait of my life (i dnt no what iam going to be like in my tww) lol!!.....em i kinda feel stupid askin this but i seen loads of ye using these but i never knew what they meant......so what does PUPO and OTD mean?????

The 2WW is going to be the hardest part! :wacko:

PUPO= Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise and OTD= Official Test Date :winkwink: Not a stupid question at all.


----------



## mrs stru

Well, after driving round the hospital car park for 20 minutes trying to find a space, I gave up and dumped my car outside the crm entrance and hoped I wouldn't get caught!! Luckily I was called straight in for my scan and managed to get out within 15 mins and back to my car without getting a ticket! Security were going round as I pulled away so I am hoping that they missed me and I won't get a nasty surprise in the post!

Anyway, I have 6 or 7 mature follicles so I will trigger tonight at 10pm ready for ER on wednesday. It's becoming real now...


----------



## tiffttc

MrsC8776 said:


> tiffttc said:
> 
> 
> thanks MRS C iam really nervous but i cant believe its finally here it has been the longest wait of my life (i dnt no what iam going to be like in my tww) lol!!.....em i kinda feel stupid askin this but i seen loads of ye using these but i never knew what they meant......so what does PUPO and OTD mean?????
> 
> The 2WW is going to be the hardest part! :wacko:
> 
> PUPO= Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise and OTD= Official Test Date :winkwink: Not a stupid question at all.Click to expand...

Ya i think iam going to go grey and bald in tww lol!!!!:haha: and thanks i would have never guessed it........am did you have your appt. with dh today or is it tomorow???:dohh:


----------



## tiffttc

mrs stru said:


> Well, after driving round the hospital car park for 20 minutes trying to find a space, I gave up and dumped my car outside the crm entrance and hoped I wouldn't get caught!! Luckily I was called straight in for my scan and managed to get out within 15 mins and back to my car without getting a ticket! Security were going round as I pulled away so I am hoping that they missed me and I won't get a nasty surprise in the post!
> 
> Anyway, I have 6 or 7 mature follicles so I will trigger tonight at 10pm ready for ER on wednesday. It's becoming real now...

OMG thats great news......hope everything goes well at er and et for you and i wil say a prayer for you that they will be perfect blasts......think postive and good things will happen!!


----------



## tiffttc

does any1 no how to upload a profile pic????


----------



## haj624

Yayy for trigger!


----------



## GettingBroody

mrs stru said:


> Well, after driving round the hospital car park for 20 minutes trying to find a space, I gave up and dumped my car outside the crm entrance and hoped I wouldn't get caught!! Luckily I was called straight in for my scan and managed to get out within 15 mins and back to my car without getting a ticket! Security were going round as I pulled away so I am hoping that they missed me and I won't get a nasty surprise in the post!
> 
> Anyway, I have 6 or 7 mature follicles so I will trigger tonight at 10pm ready for ER on wednesday. It's becoming real now...

Yay, how exciting!! :happydance: And fx'd you don't get a ticket either... (although I'm sure it'd be worth it! :winkwink:)

Blue, delighted for you starting your stims tonight! :D Would love to be at that stage now!

Tiff, best of luck with your intro tomor! Hope they have a plan of action ready for you and that you'll be in the impossible 2ww really soon!


----------



## BlueStorm

mrs stru - Yay for triggering tonight!


----------



## haj624

So ladies do you want to hear my new crazy worry??? I had to have a full bladder for my transfer today. Did anyone else? I was nervous to drink too early though bc remember I was ready to die with my mock transfer. So I started drinking a little later but they ended up taking me in early. So the nurse had said well he might have to fill your bladder if it's not full enough. So the doctor came in to talk before I went in and was like is your bladder full bc you look way too calm for it to be and I was like I think so. So he took me in and started to Sono and was like yeah your bladder isn't that full. So he had the nurse pressing on my stomach with the Sono thing and he was like we can just put pressure on your stomach. So I was like you can fill my bladder if you need and he was like its ok. Buttttt being the wacko I am now I'm afraid bc my bladder wasn't full the embryos weren't placed correctly


----------



## BlueStorm

haj624 said:


> So ladies do you want to hear my new crazy worry??? I had to have a full bladder for my transfer today. Did anyone else? I was nervous to drink too early though bc remember I was ready to die with my mock transfer. So I started drinking a little later but they ended up taking me in early. So the nurse had said well he might have to fill your bladder if it's not full enough. So the doctor came in to talk before I went in and was like is your bladder full bc you look way too calm for it to be and I was like I think so. So he took me in and started to Sono and was like yeah your bladder isn't that full. So he had the nurse pressing on my stomach with the Sono thing and he was like we can just put pressure on your stomach. So I was like you can fill my bladder if you need and he was like its ok. Buttttt being the wacko I am now I'm afraid bc my bladder wasn't full the embryos weren't placed correctly

I would not worry b\c I think that some clinics don't even require a full bladder for the transfer. I don't think mine does, or at least they did not do it for my mock transfer. Plus you have to remember our clinics are trying to do whatever it takes to get us pregnant because it makes them look better too :winkwink: so I'm sure if it would have made a difference he would have filled you up :haha: I know you are going to worry anyway because that's just you! I'm the same...


----------



## haj624

BlueStorm said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> So ladies do you want to hear my new crazy worry??? I had to have a full bladder for my transfer today. Did anyone else? I was nervous to drink too early though bc remember I was ready to die with my mock transfer. So I started drinking a little later but they ended up taking me in early. So the nurse had said well he might have to fill your bladder if it's not full enough. So the doctor came in to talk before I went in and was like is your bladder full bc you look way too calm for it to be and I was like I think so. So he took me in and started to Sono and was like yeah your bladder isn't that full. So he had the nurse pressing on my stomach with the Sono thing and he was like we can just put pressure on your stomach. So I was like you can fill my bladder if you need and he was like its ok. Buttttt being the wacko I am now I'm afraid bc my bladder wasn't full the embryos weren't placed correctly
> 
> I would not worry b\c I think that some clinics don't even require a full bladder for the transfer. I don't think mine does, or at least they did not do it for my mock transfer. Plus you have to remember our clinics are trying to do whatever it takes to get us pregnant because it makes them look better too :winkwink: so I'm sure if it would have made a difference he would have filled you up :haha: I know you are going to worry anyway because that's just you! I'm the same...Click to expand...

I'm just a crazy lady. Do they do a guided ultrasound for your transfer?


----------



## alscreetch

BlueStorm said:


> E2 is 49.2 so they said I can start tonight! Will keep you guys posted on my progress. I have my next scan and b/w on Thursday.

Yayyy for starting stims!!!
O


mrs stru said:


> Well, after driving round the hospital car park for 20 minutes trying to find a space, I gave up and dumped my car outside the crm entrance and hoped I wouldn't get caught!! Luckily I was called straight in for my scan and managed to get out within 15 mins and back to my car without getting a ticket! Security were going round as I pulled away so I am hoping that they missed me and I won't get a nasty surprise in the post!
> 
> Anyway, I have 6 or 7 mature follicles so I will trigger tonight at 10pm ready for ER on wednesday. It's becoming real now...

Yayyy for triggering!! The worries really begin now. I was so calm up to this point. Then I turned into crazy lady like Haj :haha: just kidding Haj. 

Well I only have 1 frostie, but praying I won't need it. I learned the grades today, 3AA & 3AB. I also learned that I don't do stationary very well. Yes I meant to say that. I am struggling with sitting still. What are your thoughts of bedrest?


----------



## alscreetch

Thanks for the updates MrsC!!! We appreciate you keeping up with the crazy!!


----------



## haj624

Thanks alscreech:dohh:


----------



## drsquid

my clinic doesnt do mock transfer. the reason for a full bladder is to give a good window. if they already have a good window then you dont need more even if it isnt full (if that makes sense). i know ive had a few transabd us at work and havent needed a full bladder cause im thin enough they can see anyway with a little fluid. 

so i went to my doc's today to get a note for the airplane and to ask about us. af hasnt arrived yet and i was worried about getting my baseline. doc said i likely got a bit of a flare and prob have a small cyst but.. given that im not starting stims til jun1. and i get back april 30.. i can just get the us may 31.. yay.


----------



## MoBaby

soo re office didnt call back about my ultrasound. dumb. i dont want to be the crazy lady and call again. i have saline sonography on the 30th; i will just drill my re then (and beg to have egg ret at an earlier date :) ) hopefully my degenerating fibroid has had its moment and decides to be small again. 8.9 cm is not what i wanted to hear :( 5.5 cm was big enough. i wonder if all the stims/pregnancy/mc/d&c has contributed to the growth? it was still at the 5 cm for the last transfer. i really do not want to have a myomectomy ; commits me to a csection so i wouldnt be able to try natural and pushes ivf cycle 3 more months!

sooo excited for the girlies who had their transfers this weekend and today! congrats!


----------



## noasaint

Has* Chiles* gotten her new beta yet? I'm so excited to see what it is!

Ladies, got a question...what's in a Lupron trigger? just lupron? My stupid insurance hasn't a clue what it is and the ART nurse told me it's a mix but never said what's in it.


----------



## haj624

A good window??


----------



## drsquid

ultrasound window. they use the fluid in the bladder because the sound waves move well through it and give you a good picture of what is behind. bowel gas is bad and will prevent you from seeing anything. so it is a combo of having something good to bounce the waves through and physically pushing the other stuff out of the way with a full bladder


----------



## TTB

Haj - fantastic news! Hopefully you wont need those frosties for a few years yet. Hope your scan goes well. I thought you only needed a full bladder for the ultrasound during the transfer, try not to worry, I know easy to say but not easy to do :)

MrsC - good luck with hubby's TESE, hope you get lots of :spermy:

BlueStorm - yay for starting stims! Your follicle numbers should increase when stimming.

s08 - still early days yet; good luck with your POAS

mrs stru - yay for triggering! It makes it all very real doesn't it :). Good luck with your ER on Wednesday!

MoBaby - How frustrating that they havent called back yet. I really hope you don't need the surgery.

AnnetteCali - how did your transfer go?

AFM - want to say a big thank you to you all, it's fantastic to come on here and get so much support! I'm feeling really calm and positive about this cycle, now just to try to stay sane til test date. Hubby and I decided we take a hpt on the day of our blood test, the trigger should be well and truly out by then and I can be prepared for the results of the blood test rather than finding out at work by myself. My OTD is 1st June.


----------



## Lulu 07

Hey ladies!!

I just wanted to update you guys on my situation. Unfortunately, my pregnancy ended in a very early miscarriage :cry:. It's on to anther cycle for us and probably our last since we can't afford a 3rd cycle. I really hope this second try works for us. My RE waits a whole cycle before he moves on to another round of ivf. I will be making an appointment with him sometime soon and will let you know how that goes. Sorry I didn't catch up on the previous posts but will read them soon. Good luck to everyone in their TWW and for everyone stimming and I really pray that this is it for you. :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Sooo sorry :(


----------



## haj624

Lulu- I'm so sorry!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Lets see if I can catch up with everyone :haha:



mrs stru said:


> Well, after driving round the hospital car park for 20 minutes trying to find a space, I gave up and dumped my car outside the crm entrance and hoped I wouldn't get caught!! Luckily I was called straight in for my scan and managed to get out within 15 mins and back to my car without getting a ticket! Security were going round as I pulled away so I am hoping that they missed me and I won't get a nasty surprise in the post!
> 
> Anyway, I have 6 or 7 mature follicles so I will trigger tonight at 10pm ready for ER on wednesday. It's becoming real now...

Yay for triggering tonight!! :happydance: I'm excited to hear how things go on Wednesday. 



tiffttc said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiffttc said:
> 
> 
> thanks MRS C iam really nervous but i cant believe its finally here it has been the longest wait of my life (i dnt no what iam going to be like in my tww) lol!!.....em i kinda feel stupid askin this but i seen loads of ye using these but i never knew what they meant......so what does PUPO and OTD mean?????
> 
> The 2WW is going to be the hardest part! :wacko:
> 
> PUPO= Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise and OTD= Official Test Date :winkwink: Not a stupid question at all.Click to expand...
> 
> Ya i think iam going to go grey and bald in tww lol!!!!:haha: and thanks i would have never guessed it........am did you have your appt. with dh today or is it tomorow???:dohh:Click to expand...

We will try to keep you sane during the TWW. I can't really help with the grey and balding part though. :haha: Our appointment is tomorrow! We have to be there at noon. I'm sure I'll be going crazy while waiting for him so I'll be on here. I'll PM you about adding a pic. :thumbup:



haj624 said:


> So ladies do you want to hear my new crazy worry??? I had to have a full bladder for my transfer today. Did anyone else? I was nervous to drink too early though bc remember I was ready to die with my mock transfer. So I started drinking a little later but they ended up taking me in early. So the nurse had said well he might have to fill your bladder if it's not full enough. So the doctor came in to talk before I went in and was like is your bladder full bc you look way too calm for it to be and I was like I think so. So he took me in and started to Sono and was like yeah your bladder isn't that full. So he had the nurse pressing on my stomach with the Sono thing and he was like we can just put pressure on your stomach. So I was like you can fill my bladder if you need and he was like its ok. Buttttt being the wacko I am now I'm afraid bc my bladder wasn't full the embryos weren't placed correctly

haj you are as bad as I am! I worry about everything. My time just hasn't come yet. You will see. :winkwink: I think you will be fine. If they thought it wouldn't work they wouldn't have done it or they would have made you drink a ton within a certain time. 



alscreetch said:


> BlueStorm said:
> 
> 
> E2 is 49.2 so they said I can start tonight! Will keep you guys posted on my progress. I have my next scan and b/w on Thursday.
> 
> Yayyy for starting stims!!!
> O
> 
> 
> mrs stru said:
> 
> 
> Well, after driving round the hospital car park for 20 minutes trying to find a space, I gave up and dumped my car outside the crm entrance and hoped I wouldn't get caught!! Luckily I was called straight in for my scan and managed to get out within 15 mins and back to my car without getting a ticket! Security were going round as I pulled away so I am hoping that they missed me and I won't get a nasty surprise in the post!
> 
> Anyway, I have 6 or 7 mature follicles so I will trigger tonight at 10pm ready for ER on wednesday. It's becoming real now...Click to expand...
> 
> Yayyy for triggering!! The worries really begin now. I was so calm up to this point. Then I turned into crazy lady like Haj :haha: just kidding Haj.
> 
> Well I only have 1 frostie, but praying I won't need it. I learned the grades today, 3AA & 3AB. I also learned that I don't do stationary very well. Yes I meant to say that. I am struggling with sitting still. What are your thoughts of bedrest?Click to expand...

1 frostie is good, you won't even need it though because you will have your BFP very soon. :thumbup: I think bedrest is a good idea. Maybe watch a movie or some funny shows. Mostly just don't run yourself crazy around the house. You want those little embies to snuggle in. 



drsquid said:


> my clinic doesnt do mock transfer. the reason for a full bladder is to give a good window. if they already have a good window then you dont need more even if it isnt full (if that makes sense). i know ive had a few transabd us at work and havent needed a full bladder cause im thin enough they can see anyway with a little fluid.
> 
> so i went to my doc's today to get a note for the airplane and to ask about us. af hasnt arrived yet and i was worried about getting my baseline. doc said i likely got a bit of a flare and prob have a small cyst but.. given that im not starting stims til jun1. and i get back april 30.. i can just get the us may 31.. yay.

I'm still waiting on AF as well. :nope: She was suppose to be here last night. No show, so I though ok I'll wake up to it in the morning. Still a no show. :grr: I keep wondering why this is happening now, right at this moment when I need it to be on time. I'm glad you will be able to fit your u/s in before 6/1. :thumbup: Where are you headed to? Or did I miss that somewhere? :dohh:



MoBaby said:


> soo re office didnt call back about my ultrasound. dumb. i dont want to be the crazy lady and call again. i have saline sonography on the 30th; i will just drill my re then (and beg to have egg ret at an earlier date :) ) hopefully my degenerating fibroid has had its moment and decides to be small again. 8.9 cm is not what i wanted to hear :( 5.5 cm was big enough. i wonder if all the stims/pregnancy/mc/d&c has contributed to the growth? it was still at the 5 cm for the last transfer. i really do not want to have a myomectomy ; commits me to a csection so i wouldnt be able to try natural and pushes ivf cycle 3 more months!
> 
> sooo excited for the girlies who had their transfers this weekend and today! congrats!

I agree MoBaby... dumb. That is a nice way of putting it. Actually I'm in a mood so I will say it. Thats shitty of them to not call you back. I hope they give you some answers on the 30th. Sorry you are having this bump in the road. :hugs:



Lulu 07 said:


> Hey ladies!!
> 
> I just wanted to update you guys on my situation. Unfortunately, my pregnancy ended in a very early miscarriage :cry:. It's on to anther cycle for us and probably our last since we can't afford a 3rd cycle. I really hope this second try works for us. My RE waits a whole cycle before he moves on to another round of ivf. I will be making an appointment with him sometime soon and will let you know how that goes. Sorry I didn't catch up on the previous posts but will read them soon. Good luck to everyone in their TWW and for everyone stimming and I really pray that this is it for you. :hugs:

:hugs: I'm so so sorry Lulu :( Take some time and when you are ready we will be here for you.


----------



## azlissie

Lulu, I'm so sorry for your loss.

Thought I'd jump back on the board today after finally getting some good news. I've been lurking and reading everyone's posts - it's so exciting that we've got some folks in the TWW already! I was staying away because I've been having major gall bladder problems and was afraid my whole IVF plan was going to be messed up. Just met with the RE today and he said if I have my gall bladder out in June I can still go ahead with IVF in July. I'm so relieved - I was afraid he was going to tell me I had to wait some ridiculous amount of time. So I went ahead and ordered my meds and I go back June 11 to get my timeline and figure out when to start down-regging.

Congrats to those who are newly PUPO - I can't wait to see your BFPs!!


----------



## Jenn76

Hi Ladies, just popping in to say hi and let you all know that I am still following all of your journeys. Congrats to all of you that are PUPO and well on your way to becoming PUPO. And of course a huge congrats to those that have already gotten you BFP! 

LuLu I am so sorry to hear about your loss. When does your next cycle begin? I will have my fingers crossed for you. :hugs:

Mrs C - I love the updated new first page, it's a great way to keep up-to-date. I am still just waiting to get approval to start. If all goes well with my MRI I will be starting with my July AF. 

Anyway I just wanted to drop in and let you know that I'm still here and that all my best wishes are going out to you guys in hopes of many BFP's.


----------



## MrsC8776

Thanks for the updates ladies! :hugs: It's good to see you both back. Thank you both for still keeping up. 



azlissie said:


> Lulu, I'm so sorry for your loss.
> 
> Thought I'd jump back on the board today after finally getting some good news. I've been lurking and reading everyone's posts - it's so exciting that we've got some folks in the TWW already! I was staying away because I've been having major gall bladder problems and was afraid my whole IVF plan was going to be messed up. Just met with the RE today and he said if I have my gall bladder out in June I can still go ahead with IVF in July. I'm so relieved - I was afraid he was going to tell me I had to wait some ridiculous amount of time. So I went ahead and ordered my meds and I go back June 11 to get my timeline and figure out when to start down-regging.
> 
> Congrats to those who are newly PUPO - I can't wait to see your BFPs!!

Yay for getting approval to get started after the surgery. :happydance: I hope it goes well. Sorry to hear that it's been giving you troubles though. 



Jenn76 said:


> Hi Ladies, just popping in to say hi and let you all know that I am still following all of your journeys. Congrats to all of you that are PUPO and well on your way to becoming PUPO. And of course a huge congrats to those that have already gotten you BFP!
> 
> LuLu I am so sorry to hear about your loss. When does your next cycle begin? I will have my fingers crossed for you. :hugs:
> 
> Mrs C - I love the updated new first page, it's a great way to keep up-to-date. I am still just waiting to get approval to start. If all goes well with my MRI I will be starting with my July AF.
> 
> Anyway I just wanted to drop in and let you know that I'm still here and that all my best wishes are going out to you guys in hopes of many BFP's.

Thanks! Fx your MRI goes well and you get the IVF approval. :thumbup:


----------



## s08

I'm so sorry for your loss Lulu. I cannot imagine how you must feel. I hope this next cycle brings you the joy you deserve.


----------



## Lisa84

Hiya ladies :hi:

MrsC asked me to come and update u all as ive posted in this thread before. I had 2 grade 3 embies transferred 11th May and got my BFP on the 19th. Official test date is tomorrow :)

Good luck to all the ladies still goin through this or those who are about too :) xxx


----------



## MrsC8776

Lisa84 said:


> Hiya ladies :hi:
> 
> MrsC asked me to come and update u all as ive posted in this thread before. I had 2 grade 3 embies transferred 11th May and got my BFP on the 19th. Official test date is tomorrow :)
> 
> Good luck to all the ladies still goin through this or those who are about too :) xxx

Thanks Lisa! Again congrats and a H&H 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## Lisa84

Thanks you xx


----------



## GettingBroody

Lulu 07 said:


> Hey ladies!!
> 
> I just wanted to update you guys on my situation. Unfortunately, my pregnancy ended in a very early miscarriage :cry:. It's on to anther cycle for us and probably our last since we can't afford a 3rd cycle. I really hope this second try works for us. My RE waits a whole cycle before he moves on to another round of ivf. I will be making an appointment with him sometime soon and will let you know how that goes. Sorry I didn't catch up on the previous posts but will read them soon. Good luck to everyone in their TWW and for everyone stimming and I really pray that this is it for you. :hugs:

Lulu, I am so so sorry. Life really is not fair at times. I cannot even imagine how you are feeling. Look after yourself :hugs:


----------



## GettingBroody

Lisa84 said:


> Hiya ladies :hi:
> 
> MrsC asked me to come and update u all as ive posted in this thread before. I had 2 grade 3 embies transferred 11th May and got my BFP on the 19th. Official test date is tomorrow :)
> 
> Good luck to all the ladies still goin through this or those who are about too :) xxx

Congratulations!! Have a wonderful 9 months!!




Jenn76 said:


> Mrs C - I love the updated new first page, it's a great way to keep up-to-date. I am still just waiting to get approval to start. If all goes well with my MRI I will be starting with my July AF.

Good luck with the MRI, hope all goes well!




azlissie said:


> Thought I'd jump back on the board today after finally getting some good news. I've been lurking and reading everyone's posts - it's so exciting that we've got some folks in the TWW already! I was staying away because I've been having major gall bladder problems and was afraid my whole IVF plan was going to be messed up. Just met with the RE today and he said if I have my gall bladder out in June I can still go ahead with IVF in July. I'm so relieved - I was afraid he was going to tell me I had to wait some ridiculous amount of time. So I went ahead and ordered my meds and I go back June 11 to get my timeline and figure out when to start down-regging.
> 
> Congrats to those who are newly PUPO - I can't wait to see your BFPs!!

Great news that he's letting you start so soon! Do you have an apt date for having your gall bladder out?


----------



## honeycheeks

hello Ladies, I have been out of action for a while , as I was just impatiently waiting for my IVf appointment yesterday. My appointment went very well, even better than what I anticipated. My doc started me on meds yesterday itself. I had my one shot for supression yesterday and am now waiting for AF to show in a weeks time and then I start stims. So June it is for me. really hoping for a June BFP.


----------



## haj624

Congrats Lisa!!! Thank you for giving us some hope!!!


----------



## CozIvf

Hello!

Had FET on Friday 18th may

I'm 4dpt 6dpo
It was a 2dt

I had one 4cell 2 grade
1 5 cell but it lost 2 cells= 3 cell

Both back xx


----------



## Lisa84

Your welcome hun. I haven't had my beta yet so nothing has been confirmed in stone but i also wanted to point out that i had Grade 3 embies put back which is the second lowest grade at my clinic. I was totally bummed out by this and convinced it can't have worked so just wanted to say to all the ladies with lower grade embies do not give up hope :) xxx


----------



## TTB

Lulu - I'm so so sorry! It's an incredibly hard thing to go through so please rest up and take care of yourself!! Big :hugs:

azlissie - sorry your having problems with your gall bladder, hope you feel better soon. Glad it doesn't affect your plans

Congrats Lisa84! 

honeycheeks - glad your appt went so well, hope AF comes soon for you

CozIvf - we should be testing around the same time

AFM - as expected we don't have any frosties, but that's ok. If we have to do more IVF I'll have to work on my egg quality. But hopefully that will only be in a few years time to give this little one a sibling :)


----------



## CozIvf

yeaaa 1st of june... altho ill test before ha


----------



## GettingBroody

Honey - wow, that must have been a nice surprise that he started you on meds straight away! Best of luck!

Coz - fx'd that your lil frosties are delighted to be out of the freezer and back where they belong! :dust: I'm curious - did one of them lose cells in the freezing/thawing process?

MrsC - how did today go?

s08, alscreech, haj, TTB and Annette - how are all you PUPO ladies feeling today?!


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies, the drs office called back and said it was the 3 frosties, the other ones weren't good enough. I'm still just relaxing today just like the dr said. Feeling anxious and nervous. I've been feeling little pinches but I get those a lot do its probably nothing besides wishful thinking. How long does implantation after 5dt take?

MrsC good luck today!
Jchic how did yesterday go?
So8 did you test again?
Lisa did you get your beta?
Annette, alscreech, & ttb how are you feeling?


----------



## Heramys

Woo hoo!!! Biopsy of OH (after an unsuccessful vasectomy reversal) showed sperm! :happydance:

Me: AMH 0.4 and FSH = not great but still 15-20 % chance with ICSI which they probably will go ahead with in August!! :happydance:

Roll on August :happydance:


----------



## DaisyQ

Lulu, I am so, so sorry. :hugs:

Lisa, congratulations! 

Haj, great news about the frosties. 

Sticky vibes to all the ladies in the tww.


----------



## jchic

Hi girls,

So surgery went great. I am recovering now on my couch and took off through Thursday for work....I may have to take the remaining week off (Thurs and Fri) too depending on how I am feeling. So its Stage 3 endo and it was in both my ovaries, it had blocked my right tube and my ovaries were attached to my uterine wall. Uterus was all clear. They also found endo on my intestine. They removed it all and everything is in tact and looking great. He also unblocked my tube! Said that IVF will give us an 85% chance now !!!! Also said if we try naturally, we now have a 45% chance over 4-6 months. Excited to get on with IVF with in August and estrogen in July luteal phase. In some pain and discomfort, but glad its over!

How is everyone?


----------



## michelle01

I have not been on here for some time, so I have a lot of catching up to do! Congrats to everyone that has had ER and ET!

AFM...I had a consult last night since my MC, my cycle started last monday (thank goodness) and today I am going in for an HSM test, and I am freaking out right now! This is where they put saline in your tubes, last time I had dye in my tubes and I nearly jumped off the table. I leave in about 30 minutes, but I am just about ready to be sick thinking about having it done again. 

They are starting my IVF cycle next month....OMG, I cannot believe its already about to start again! They are going to use a more aggressive protocol this time since I was a slow responder last time. So I am not sure what to expect right now, but he mentioned ganirlex; anyone else use that??? He did not say anything about Lupron this time, so I don't know what that means as far as stimming is concerned, and when that will start. I won't do BCP because I am prone for migraines and on meds for that. I am hoping I will get some answers today on all this, but I am starting to finally get excited again and get past the MC!


----------



## michelle01

Lulu 07 said:


> Hey ladies!!
> 
> I just wanted to update you guys on my situation. Unfortunately, my pregnancy ended in a very early miscarriage :cry:. It's on to anther cycle for us and probably our last since we can't afford a 3rd cycle. I really hope this second try works for us. My RE waits a whole cycle before he moves on to another round of ivf. I will be making an appointment with him sometime soon and will let you know how that goes. Sorry I didn't catch up on the previous posts but will read them soon. Good luck to everyone in their TWW and for everyone stimming and I really pray that this is it for you. :hugs:

I am so sorry Lulu :hugs::hugs: I went through this in March/April. Take the time you need and I hope that you get your BFP on your next cycle!! :hugs:


----------



## drsquid

haj- yay on frosties.. i have my fingers crossed for some

lulu- *hugs* 

jchic- glad surgery went so well

afm- still no af... glad i didnt plan on starting stims til june 1... wonder where she is.. im thinking about getting an us at work to make sure i dont have a cyst (though it doesnt reallly matter). im betting she turns up as i step on the plane to philly


----------



## AnnetteCali

GettingBroody said:


> Honey - wow, that must have been a nice surprise that he started you on meds straight away! Best of luck!
> 
> Coz - fx'd that your lil frosties are delighted to be out of the freezer and back where they belong! :dust: I'm curious - did one of them lose cells in the freezing/thawing process?
> 
> MrsC - how did today go?
> 
> s08, alscreech, haj, TTB and Annette - how are all you PUPO ladies feeling today?!

GettingBroody: Feeling good today. The doc transferred two embryos.. and I have 1 possibly two to freeze. I will get the update from the lab today. I was sorta bummed about only have one to freeze... but the doc says.. anytime you have something to freeze.. he views it as a good cycle. 

So far so good..I feel fine. The bed rest is going to tough though. I tried to sleep in as late as I could... now i'm downstairs watching junk tv! 

Hoping we all get our BFP's!


----------



## haj624

Laying here I'm feeling little crampy and gassy. Might just be because I haven't gone to the bathroom since Saturday.

Annette sounds great!!


----------



## AnnetteCali

haj624 said:


> Hey ladies, the drs office called back and said it was the 3 frosties, the other ones weren't good enough. I'm still just relaxing today just like the dr said. Feeling anxious and nervous. I've been feeling little pinches but I get those a lot do its probably nothing besides wishful thinking. How long does implantation after 5dt take?
> 
> MrsC good luck today!
> Jchic how did yesterday go?
> So8 did you test again?
> Lisa did you get your beta?
> Annette, alscreech, & ttb how are you feeling?


Haj- I'm feeling good! How about you? Congrats on the 3 frosties!! i'm hoping for 1-2.. fingers crossed! I'm driving myself nuts already with bed rest!! I tried to sleep in the longest I could.. then moved downstairs to lay on the couch to watch tv.. i am going to have tv overdose after today! 

Did you find out how long implantation can take after a 5dt ? I am a pee on a stick -aholic.. and want to know the earliest date I can test!!  

Sending sticky vibes our way!!! xoxo


----------



## AnnetteCali

haj624 said:


> Laying here I'm feeling little crampy and gassy. Might just be because I haven't gone to the bathroom since Saturday.
> 
> Annette sounds great!!


Oh no Haj.... being constipated is such an uncomfortable feeling! I was constipated for two days and was so uncomfy! I drank prune juice and took fiber pills .The nurse at the clinic suggested real prunes, apples, and lots of fruit. Did your doc suggest anything?


----------



## haj624

AnnetteCali said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, the drs office called back and said it was the 3 frosties, the other ones weren't good enough. I'm still just relaxing today just like the dr said. Feeling anxious and nervous. I've been feeling little pinches but I get those a lot do its probably nothing besides wishful thinking. How long does implantation after 5dt take?
> 
> MrsC good luck today!
> Jchic how did yesterday go?
> So8 did you test again?
> Lisa did you get your beta?
> Annette, alscreech, & ttb how are you feeling?
> 
> 
> Haj- I'm feeling good! How about you? Congrats on the 3 frosties!! i'm hoping for 1-2.. fingers crossed! I'm driving myself nuts already with bed rest!! I tried to sleep in the longest I could.. then moved downstairs to lay on the couch to watch tv.. i am going to have tv overdose after today!
> 
> Did you find out how long implantation can take after a 5dt ? I am a pee on a stick -aholic.. and want to know the earliest date I can test!!
> 
> Sending sticky vibes our way!!! xoxoClick to expand...

I'm good. Laying on the couch. Sleeping sucked last night bc I tried to stay on my back. I'm kinda crampy and gassy but I think it has something to do with me being constipated. I'm sure you'll be able to get some good frosties. I'm hoping since I got 3 that the 2 the put in we're super blasts lol

I've looked up implantation and most things say for 5dt you usually implant within 72 hours. The earliest I see ppl testing and getting positives are 5 to 6dpt. I want to test early too but I'm so nervous!!!


----------



## haj624

AnnetteCali said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Laying here I'm feeling little crampy and gassy. Might just be because I haven't gone to the bathroom since Saturday.
> 
> Annette sounds great!!
> 
> 
> Oh no Haj.... being constipated is such an uncomfortable feeling! I was constipated for two days and was so uncomfy! I drank prune juice and took fiber pills .The nurse at the clinic suggested real prunes, apples, and lots of fruit. Did your doc suggest anything?Click to expand...

They said I can take colace and magnesium citrus but only half a dose.


----------



## AnnetteCali

haj624 said:


> AnnetteCali said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Laying here I'm feeling little crampy and gassy. Might just be because I haven't gone to the bathroom since Saturday.
> 
> Annette sounds great!!
> 
> 
> Oh no Haj.... being constipated is such an uncomfortable feeling! I was constipated for two days and was so uncomfy! I drank prune juice and took fiber pills .The nurse at the clinic suggested real prunes, apples, and lots of fruit. Did your doc suggest anything?Click to expand...
> 
> They said I can take colace and magnesium citrus but only half a dose.Click to expand...

I just drank more prune juice.. blah! Hopefully you solve your constipation soon! oxo


----------



## AnnetteCali

haj624 said:


> AnnetteCali said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Laying here I'm feeling little crampy and gassy. Might just be because I haven't gone to the bathroom since Saturday.
> 
> Annette sounds great!!
> 
> 
> Oh no Haj.... being constipated is such an uncomfortable feeling! I was constipated for two days and was so uncomfy! I drank prune juice and took fiber pills .The nurse at the clinic suggested real prunes, apples, and lots of fruit. Did your doc suggest anything?Click to expand...
> 
> They said I can take colace and magnesium citrus but only half a dose.Click to expand...

Hope you feel better soon! BTW.. thanks for keeping me company during my bed rest!!


----------



## haj624

AnnetteCali said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnnetteCali said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Laying here I'm feeling little crampy and gassy. Might just be because I haven't gone to the bathroom since Saturday.
> 
> Annette sounds great!!
> 
> 
> Oh no Haj.... being constipated is such an uncomfortable feeling! I was constipated for two days and was so uncomfy! I drank prune juice and took fiber pills .The nurse at the clinic suggested real prunes, apples, and lots of fruit. Did your doc suggest anything?Click to expand...
> 
> They said I can take colace and magnesium citrus but only half a dose.Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you feel better soon! BTW.. thanks for keeping me company during my bed rest!!Click to expand...

Haha of course I'm so bored too!!!


----------



## AnnetteCali

haj624 said:


> AnnetteCali said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnnetteCali said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Laying here I'm feeling little crampy and gassy. Might just be because I haven't gone to the bathroom since Saturday.
> 
> Annette sounds great!!
> 
> 
> Oh no Haj.... being constipated is such an uncomfortable feeling! I was constipated for two days and was so uncomfy! I drank prune juice and took fiber pills .The nurse at the clinic suggested real prunes, apples, and lots of fruit. Did your doc suggest anything?Click to expand...
> 
> They said I can take colace and magnesium citrus but only half a dose.Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you feel better soon! BTW.. thanks for keeping me company during my bed rest!!Click to expand...
> 
> Haha of course I'm so bored too!!!Click to expand...

Just got a call from my doc.. confirmed that I have a second embryo to freeze. yay!!!


----------



## haj624

AnnetteCali said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnnetteCali said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnnetteCali said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Laying here I'm feeling little crampy and gassy. Might just be because I haven't gone to the bathroom since Saturday.
> 
> Annette sounds great!!
> 
> 
> Oh no Haj.... being constipated is such an uncomfortable feeling! I was constipated for two days and was so uncomfy! I drank prune juice and took fiber pills .The nurse at the clinic suggested real prunes, apples, and lots of fruit. Did your doc suggest anything?Click to expand...
> 
> They said I can take colace and magnesium citrus but only half a dose.Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you feel better soon! BTW.. thanks for keeping me company during my bed rest!!Click to expand...
> 
> Haha of course I'm so bored too!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Just got a call from my doc.. confirmed that I have a second embryo to freeze. yay!!!Click to expand...

Yayyyyy!!! So great!!! What's your test date?


----------



## MrsC8776

Well they just took my hubby back for his procedure. I'm so nervous. Now I just wait... 

I will catch up on everything when I get home and after I get him settled in.


----------



## haj624

MrsC8776 said:


> Well they just took my hubby back for his procedure. I'm so nervous. Now I just wait...
> 
> I will catch up on everything when I get home and after I get him settled in.

Good luck MrsC!!!


----------



## Heramys

MrsC8776 said:


> Well they just took my hubby back for his procedure. I'm so nervous. Now I just wait...
> 
> I will catch up on everything when I get home and after I get him settled in.

It's gonna be just fine! Good luck! :)


----------



## blueeyedgirl1

Thanks for the welcome ladies, had no idea this thread was so active!

At the moment I don't even know if the NHS will fund our ICSI, and still have 2 weeks to wait until we find out. If no, then it'll be a lot longer than one silly holiday that we'll be waiting on. :(

If we manage to get it funded, I expect it'll be the full whack, already know it'll be max dosage for all meds, so would expect it to be long protocol. Only time will tell, though.

2 weeks till we find out...*sigh*


----------



## AnnetteCali

haj624 said:


> AnnetteCali said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnnetteCali said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnnetteCali said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Laying here I'm feeling little crampy and gassy. Might just be because I haven't gone to the bathroom since Saturday.
> 
> Annette sounds great!!
> 
> 
> Oh no Haj.... being constipated is such an uncomfortable feeling! I was constipated for two days and was so uncomfy! I drank prune juice and took fiber pills .The nurse at the clinic suggested real prunes, apples, and lots of fruit. Did your doc suggest anything?Click to expand...
> 
> They said I can take colace and magnesium citrus but only half a dose.Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you feel better soon! BTW.. thanks for keeping me company during my bed rest!!Click to expand...
> 
> Haha of course I'm so bored too!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Just got a call from my doc.. confirmed that I have a second embryo to freeze. yay!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yayyyyy!!! So great!!! What's your test date?Click to expand...

My blood test date is 5/30 .. knowing me i'm going to start peeing on a stick starting 5/28 !!! is that bad? ?? When is your test date?!


----------



## haj624

AnnetteCali said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnnetteCali said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnnetteCali said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnnetteCali said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Laying here I'm feeling little crampy and gassy. Might just be because I haven't gone to the bathroom since Saturday.
> 
> Annette sounds great!!
> 
> 
> Oh no Haj.... being constipated is such an uncomfortable feeling! I was constipated for two days and was so uncomfy! I drank prune juice and took fiber pills .The nurse at the clinic suggested real prunes, apples, and lots of fruit. Did your doc suggest anything?Click to expand...
> 
> They said I can take colace and magnesium citrus but only half a dose.Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you feel better soon! BTW.. thanks for keeping me company during my bed rest!!Click to expand...
> 
> Haha of course I'm so bored too!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Just got a call from my doc.. confirmed that I have a second embryo to freeze. yay!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yayyyyy!!! So great!!! What's your test date?Click to expand...
> 
> My blood test date is 5/30 .. knowing me i'm going to start peeing on a stick stating 5/28 !!! is that bad? ?? When is your test date?!Click to expand...

My blood test isn't till 6/4!!! To be honest I'll probably start the 27th at 6dpt


----------



## raelynn

Good luck MrsC! Hope the TESE goes well and your DH has a quick recovery!


----------



## MoBaby

mrsc: good luck! let us know!


weird thing happened today. the re call in all my rx to pharmacy (they called me to see what all i needed since i had some meds on file) but never called me about the u/s? im taking this as he still wants to continue? i have hss on 5/30 so i will get answers then i guess. im just so confused. maybe my message never went tnrough or something. im just not going to worry until i need to :)


----------



## Lucie73821

Hi all. I've been lurking around while I'm in a holding pattern. Hope everyone is doing ok. I had an ultrasound yesterday, and will be going for blood work tomorrow. Our next apt with the RE will be June 12th. Hopefully at that apt we will get an idea of what happens next.


----------



## MrsC8776

honeycheeks said:


> hello Ladies, I have been out of action for a while , as I was just impatiently waiting for my IVf appointment yesterday. My appointment went very well, even better than what I anticipated. My doc started me on meds yesterday itself. I had my one shot for supression yesterday and am now waiting for AF to show in a weeks time and then I start stims. So June it is for me. really hoping for a June BFP.

Welcome back honeycheeks! I'm glad your appointment went so well yesterday. Please keep us updated on how things go. 



CozIvf said:


> Hello!
> 
> Had FET on Friday 18th may
> 
> I'm 4dpt 6dpo
> It was a 2dt
> 
> I had one 4cell 2 grade
> 1 5 cell but it lost 2 cells= 3 cell
> 
> Both back xx

Welcome :hi: Fx for a BFP very soon. :thumbup:



TTB said:


> Lulu - I'm so so sorry! It's an incredibly hard thing to go through so please rest up and take care of yourself!! Big :hugs:
> 
> azlissie - sorry your having problems with your gall bladder, hope you feel better soon. Glad it doesn't affect your plans
> 
> Congrats Lisa84!
> 
> honeycheeks - glad your appt went so well, hope AF comes soon for you
> 
> CozIvf - we should be testing around the same time
> 
> AFM - as expected we don't have any frosties, but that's ok. If we have to do more IVF I'll have to work on my egg quality. But hopefully that will only be in a few years time to give this little one a sibling :)

sorry to hear about no frosties. You won't need them at the moment because you will get your BFP with this round. 



haj624 said:


> Hey ladies, the drs office called back and said it was the 3 frosties, the other ones weren't good enough. I'm still just relaxing today just like the dr said. Feeling anxious and nervous. I've been feeling little pinches but I get those a lot do its probably nothing besides wishful thinking. How long does implantation after 5dt take?
> 
> MrsC good luck today!
> Jchic how did yesterday go?
> So8 did you test again?
> Lisa did you get your beta?
> Annette, alscreech, & ttb how are you feeling?

3 frosties is great haj. I'm not sure how long implantation takes. :shrug:



Heramys said:


> Woo hoo!!! Biopsy of OH (after an unsuccessful vasectomy reversal) showed sperm! :happydance:
> 
> Me: AMH 0.4 and FSH = not great but still 15-20 % chance with ICSI which they probably will go ahead with in August!! :happydance:
> 
> Roll on August :happydance:

Welcome :hi: Thats great news!! I'm so happy everything went well for you today. :happydance:



jchic said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> So surgery went great. I am recovering now on my couch and took off through Thursday for work....I may have to take the remaining week off (Thurs and Fri) too depending on how I am feeling. So its Stage 3 endo and it was in both my ovaries, it had blocked my right tube and my ovaries were attached to my uterine wall. Uterus was all clear. They also found endo on my intestine. They removed it all and everything is in tact and looking great. He also unblocked my tube! Said that IVF will give us an 85% chance now !!!! Also said if we try naturally, we now have a 45% chance over 4-6 months. Excited to get on with IVF with in August and estrogen in July luteal phase. In some pain and discomfort, but glad its over!
> 
> How is everyone?

jchic that is amazing news! I bet you are so relieved. Just think you may not even need IVF with chances like that. Either way I'm happy that you are finally where you want to be. 



michelle01 said:


> I have not been on here for some time, so I have a lot of catching up to do! Congrats to everyone that has had ER and ET!
> 
> AFM...I had a consult last night since my MC, my cycle started last monday (thank goodness) and today I am going in for an HSM test, and I am freaking out right now! This is where they put saline in your tubes, last time I had dye in my tubes and I nearly jumped off the table. I leave in about 30 minutes, but I am just about ready to be sick thinking about having it done again.
> 
> They are starting my IVF cycle next month....OMG, I cannot believe its already about to start again! They are going to use a more aggressive protocol this time since I was a slow responder last time. So I am not sure what to expect right now, but he mentioned ganirlex; anyone else use that??? He did not say anything about Lupron this time, so I don't know what that means as far as stimming is concerned, and when that will start. I won't do BCP because I am prone for migraines and on meds for that. I am hoping I will get some answers today on all this, but I am starting to finally get excited again and get past the MC!

How did it go today? Not much longer and you will be on the crazy road of IVF. Thats great that they will put you on a different protocol. :thumbup:



MoBaby said:


> mrsc: good luck! let us know!
> 
> 
> weird thing happened today. the re call in all my rx to pharmacy (they called me to see what all i needed since i had some meds on file) but never called me about the u/s? im taking this as he still wants to continue? i have hss on 5/30 so i will get answers then i guess. im just so confused. maybe my message never went tnrough or something. im just not going to worry until i need to :)

I would take that as good news. I'm sure if something was wrong they would want until your appointment on the 30th. Yay for getting meds ordered! 



Lucie73821 said:


> Hi all. I've been lurking around while I'm in a holding pattern. Hope everyone is doing ok. I had an ultrasound yesterday, and will be going for blood work tomorrow. Our next apt with the RE will be June 12th. Hopefully at that apt we will get an idea of what happens next.

The 12th will be here before you know it. I hope all goes well at tomorrows appointment. Are they just redoing your baseline? 

AFM~ Everything went great today! I don't know how many they got but we should find out in the next day or two. The urologist came back and said everything went very smoothly. It was quick to. I was expecting it to be an hour and it only took about a half hour. :thumbup: Now if I could just find away to keep hubby down on the couch everything would be great. :dohh: The pain killers are making him think he can walk around and do things.


----------



## raelynn

MrsC my hubby was the same way! He was trying to climb the stairs and go out and get the mail and everything. I guess they just don't like to sit still! Those pain meds work a little too well. Hopefully you get a little more info than we did for ours. The lab only let our urologist know that they found 'some' sperm in 3 out of the 5 samples so all we know is we have at least 3 to work with. Glad everything went well!


----------



## MrsC8776

raelynn said:


> MrsC my hubby was the same way! He was trying to climb the stairs and go out and get the mail and everything. I guess they just don't like to sit still! Those pain meds work a little too well. Hopefully you get a little more info than we did for ours. The lab only let our urologist know that they found 'some' sperm in 3 out of the 5 samples so all we know is we have at least 3 to work with. Glad everything went well!

Thanks! He says he's not sore at all which is crazy to me. Maybe the meds do work a little too well. I don't want him in pain though. I'm going to call tomorrow and ask for numbers. He sounded really surprised when he came back to tell me how everything went. Of course hubby was still sleeping but thats ok. How are things looking for you guys? I know you were waiting on AF to show. Any ideas on when you will get started? 

Annette~ How many did you transfer? Congrats on getting an extra frosty!


----------



## raelynn

Hopefully he doesn't have much pain! My hubby wasn't in much pain at all. Just said it was a bit sore after all the walking around, despite my best efforts to keep him in bed! We used those reusable ice packs too so that may have helped.

Despite having wacky PCOS cycles, I've been temping so I know I'm 11dpo (give or take a day) so AF should be here in the next few days. I've been cramping so I'm hoping it is soon. I'm so nervous we're going to run into our cruise so I'm anxious to get started and get our official schedule so I can relax a little (yeah right! I'll probably just find new things to worry about)

When do you get started?


----------



## DaisyQ

Mrs C so glad it went well!


----------



## MrsC8776

raelynn said:


> Hopefully he doesn't have much pain! My hubby wasn't in much pain at all. Just said it was a bit sore after all the walking around, despite my best efforts to keep him in bed! We used those reusable ice packs too so that may have helped.
> 
> Despite having wacky PCOS cycles, I've been temping so I know I'm 11dpo (give or take a day) so AF should be here in the next few days. I've been cramping so I'm hoping it is soon. I'm so nervous we're going to run into our cruise so I'm anxious to get started and get our official schedule so I can relax a little (yeah right! I'll probably just find new things to worry about)
> 
> When do you get started?

We have an ice pack also but he won't use it. He says he doesn't need it. :nope: I think he does! 

I hope AF shows on time so that you don't run into troubles with the cruise. When is that planned for again. I remember you said but that was way to many pages back. We are planning to get start her shortly. BC will be started with July AF and then we will go from there. I just wish AF would show up now for me. She is late. :growlmad:


----------



## raelynn

Men! Ha ha They don't know how to take care of themselves.

What is it with AF and coming when we don't want her and not showing when we need her to? Our cruise is at the end of July so I think we should be ok as long as I respond well to the drugs.


----------



## MrsC8776

Exactly... to both comments. :haha:


----------



## l8bloomer

Hi MrsC, I'm glad everything went well with the TESE!

I have been lurking and reading everyone's updates with interest but not really posting a lot. 

There have been developments since my last post. AF came 4 days early, probably because of the Estrace, and I started stimming this past Sunday. Looks like June 1st is the tentative date for ER. I'm nervous. I'm hoping that I respond well to the stims as the RE prescribed a relatively low dose for my age. 

Question for you ladies, is it normal to bloat on the stims? My belly is round and firm and I'm worried I won't be able to get into my work pants if this continues. :wacko:


----------



## MJ73

Mrs C, so pleased they found some :spermy:I remember feeling such relief when they found sperm. I agree with all you girls, we were told to ice, ice, ice but Simon refused. They can be so bloody stubborn :wacko:

Sorry I haven't been on for a while, just been a bit of a mess lately. We still don't have any clear results re Simon's cancer. Basically the Urolgist is placing his bets both ways. He doesn't _think_ it's cancer but on the other hand we aren't allowed to do any more TESE procedures on him because the risk of spreading cancer cells (if it is cancer) is just too great. So that is the end of our fertility treatment using Simon's sperm. So have just been working through all the feelings that have been coming up around using donor sperm. We have one frozen embryo left which we will try our luck with, but I'm not holding out much hope. We have to see him again in September. He said that it is usual now, with small potential testicular cancers to take a 'watch & wait' approach. We see our FS next wednesday, so we'll see where we go from here. Accessing donor sperm in Aus is a real bitch, so the next step could be challenging...

Anyway, I'm still kind of lurking here, bcause it's been very painful seeing others moving forward when we just seem to be constantly treading water. But if it's ok I'll keep lurking because we may use our little frozen emby soon & I wanna keep up with everyone's progress... 

Wishing you all much :dust: MJ xx


----------



## s08

Congrats, Lisa! You are giving me hope about the less than perfect embies. I put back an early blast and morula...less than ideal. 

Fingers crossed, Coz!

TTB, sorry about no frosties, but you won't need them anyway!

Jchic, glad surgery went well and your chances are greatly improved!

haj, 3 frosties is awesome. I'm jealous! And I totally felt like you did about the bathroom situation after transfer. I was misrable...prunes finally did the trick. 

Sorry about the no period drsquid...where is that b$#%&?

Annette, glad the transfer went well. I like your doctor's view on frosties. Our clinic says their patients only have then 50% of the time, so having any is a success. But congrats on having 2!

MrsC, so happy the appointment went well today. I'm sure you will get good news. 

AFM, I have been testing the last few days and might have the faintest of lines. I tested last night and there was a faint line. Then tested this morning and it was lighter...pretty much invisible! I cried on and off all day today...thank god I have a door at work. And then I tested tonight and got another faint line...a little darker than yesterday (picture should be attached). The test says 6 dpt, but I'm really 7dpt. The picture is terrible, so I doubt anyone can even see it. It is so unphotogenic. :haha: It seems like it should be darker by now, but I'm going to try to think positively. Beta on Thursday. 

Now I'm going to watch my dvr-ed Bachelorette...I know, I'm lame.
 



Attached Files:







7dpt2.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 32


----------



## oneof14

Hey everyone, I have been MIA for the simple fact that I no longer have a computer at home since my home was burglarized on Saturday and everything was taken, computers, ipad, ipods, jewelry, my Louie Vuitton bag. We are devastated, and to top it all off, we have no renters insurance. My biggest fear was all the meds for IVF, thank God, they are still here, untouched. 

Jchic, I am glad your surgery went well, and the doc gave you some good odds for IVF!!

Haj, yay for perfects blasts transfer and 3 frosties. Fx'd for a BFP!!! so exciting

Daisy, so sorry to hear the IVF cycle was cancelled buy lets hope you wont need it, as this IUI will work.

Mrsc, Im happy all went well with hubby surgery, when do you find out the results? Fx'd for some great spermies!!

Mobaby, hopefully you get the go ahead to start the process.

Lulu, I am so sorry:hugs:

Sorry if I forgot anyone. I will check in as much as I can w/out a computer, I am currently on my DH work computer. And its been so hard to check in at work, ive been so busy.

AFM, I have my doc appt on June 4, to see if I ovulated so they can tell me when to start the meds.


----------



## MrsC8776

l8bloomer said:


> Hi MrsC, I'm glad everything went well with the TESE!
> 
> I have been lurking and reading everyone's updates with interest but not really posting a lot.
> 
> There have been developments since my last post. AF came 4 days early, probably because of the Estrace, and I started stimming this past Sunday. Looks like June 1st is the tentative date for ER. I'm nervous. I'm hoping that I respond well to the stims as the RE prescribed a relatively low dose for my age.
> 
> Question for you ladies, is it normal to bloat on the stims? My belly is round and firm and I'm worried I won't be able to get into my work pants if this continues. :wacko:

Thank you!

Yay for getting started on stims! I do think it's normal to bloat during the stims. I hope it doesn't get any worse though. 



MJ73 said:


> Mrs C, so pleased they found some :spermy:I remember feeling such relief when they found sperm. I agree with all you girls, we were told to ice, ice, ice but Simon refused. They can be so bloody stubborn :wacko:
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on for a while, just been a bit of a mess lately. We still don't have any clear results re Simon's cancer. Basically the Urolgist is placing his bets both ways. He doesn't _think_ it's cancer but on the other hand we aren't allowed to do any more TESE procedures on him because the risk of spreading cancer cells (if it is cancer) is just too great. So that is the end of our fertility treatment using Simon's sperm. So have just been working through all the feelings that have been coming up around using donor sperm. We have one frozen embryo left which we will try our luck with, but I'm not holding out much hope. We have to see him again in September. He said that it is usual now, with small potential testicular cancers to take a 'watch & wait' approach. We see our FS next wednesday, so we'll see where we go from here. Accessing donor sperm in Aus is a real bitch, so the next step could be challenging...
> 
> Anyway, I'm still kind of lurking here, bcause it's been very painful seeing others moving forward when we just seem to be constantly treading water. But if it's ok I'll keep lurking because we may use our little frozen emby soon & I wanna keep up with everyone's progress...
> 
> Wishing you all much :dust: MJ xx

:hugs: Thanks for remembering and checking in. I was going to stop in your journal a little later this evening. It is a relief that they found some. The added stress of not knowing if there is sperm or not is very hard. I'm so sorry you guys have to wait so long just to figure out what is happening. I can't imagine how difficult this is for you guys. Fx the frozen embryo will be all that you need. 



s08 said:


> Congrats, Lisa! You are giving me hope about the less than perfect embies. I put back an early blast and morula...less than ideal.
> 
> Fingers crossed, Coz!
> 
> TTB, sorry about no frosties, but you won't need them anyway!
> 
> Jchic, glad surgery went well and your chances are greatly improved!
> 
> haj, 3 frosties is awesome. I'm jealous! And I totally felt like you did about the bathroom situation after transfer. I was misrable...prunes finally did the trick.
> 
> Sorry about the no period drsquid...where is that b$#%&?
> 
> Annette, glad the transfer went well. I like your doctor's view on frosties. Our clinic says their patients only have then 50% of the time, so having any is a success. But congrats on having 2!
> 
> MrsC, so happy the appointment went well today. I'm sure you will get good news.
> 
> AFM, I have been testing the last few days and might have the faintest of lines. I tested last night and there was a faint line. Then tested this morning and it was lighter...pretty much invisible! I cried on and off all day today...thank god I have a door at work. And then I tested tonight and got another faint line...a little darker than yesterday (picture should be attached). The test says 6 dpt, but I'm really 7dpt. The picture is terrible, so I doubt anyone can even see it. It is so unphotogenic. :haha: It seems like it should be darker by now, but I'm going to try to think positively. Beta on Thursday.
> 
> Now I'm going to watch my dvr-ed Bachelorette...I know, I'm lame.

I can see the line! Stay positive and Thursday will be a great day. 

I watch the Bachelorette also :blush: I some how forgot it was on last night so I will be catching up online tomorrow. I have to watch them when hubby is busy because he can't stand my "crap shows." :haha:


----------



## drsquid

Oneof- I'm so sorry. You are the 2nd person I've seen post recently about being robbed. That sucks. Glad they left your meds alone. Do any of your credit cards do insurance at all (I know some sometimes will cover prior purchases, worth looking into).


----------



## MrsC8776

oneof14 said:


> Hey everyone, I have been MIA for the simple fact that I no longer have a computer at home since my home was burglarized on Saturday and everything was taken, computers, ipad, ipods, jewelry, my Louie Vuitton bag. We are devastated, and to top it all off, we have no renters insurance. My biggest fear was all the meds for IVF, thank God, they are still here, untouched.
> 
> Jchic, I am glad your surgery went well, and the doc gave you some good odds for IVF!!
> 
> Haj, yay for perfects blasts transfer and 3 frosties. Fx'd for a BFP!!! so exciting
> 
> Daisy, so sorry to hear the IVF cycle was cancelled buy lets hope you wont need it, as this IUI will work.
> 
> Mrsc, Im happy all went well with hubby surgery, when do you find out the results? Fx'd for some great spermies!!
> 
> Mobaby, hopefully you get the go ahead to start the process.
> 
> Lulu, I am so sorry:hugs:
> 
> Sorry if I forgot anyone. I will check in as much as I can w/out a computer, I am currently on my DH work computer. And its been so hard to check in at work, ive been so busy.
> 
> AFM, I have my doc appt on June 4, to see if I ovulated so they can tell me when to start the meds.

Looks like we were posting at the same time. I can't believe someone stole all of your stuff. That is horrible! :growlmad: I'm glad your meds didn't get touched. That is the plus in a horrible situation. Is there anything the police can do to help you? I hope something can be done to help. 

We won't know results for a day or two but I'll be calling tomorrow to find out. I'm going to become the crazy lady that calls every hour for answers. I can already feel it coming on. :haha: I'll let you all know as soon as we find something out though. We do have an appt on the 31st to go over everything and also our injection training class is on the 29th. That will be a long one. 2 hours to learn and practice seems like a lot of time and info to take in.


----------



## azlissie

MrsC, I'm glad to hear DH's procedure went well today. I'm sure men feel like they have to act all tough and can't let on if they're in pain, especially in such a sensitive area!

Oneof, so sorry to hear about your home. Good thing the burglar didn't know what he could have made selling those IVF meds on the black market!

s08, I think your test looks very promising! I'll be keeping my fx'd for you.

Not much going on here, although I did get an email that my meds had shipped from England - I'm curious to see how long it will take for them to show up!


----------



## AnnetteCali

s08 said:


> Congrats, Lisa! You are giving me hope about the less than perfect . I put back an early blast and morula...less than ideal.
> 
> Fingers crossed, Coz!
> 
> TTB, sorry about no frosties, but you won't need them anyway!
> 
> Jchic, glad surgery went well and your chances are greatly improved!
> 
> haj, 3 frosties is awesome. I'm jealous! And I totally felt like you did about the bathroom situation after transfer. I was misrable...prunes finally did the trick.
> 
> Sorry about the no period drsquid...where is that b$#%&?
> 
> Annette, glad the transfer went well. I like your doctor's view on frosties. Our clinic says their patients only have then 50% of the time, so having any is a success. But congrats on having 2!
> 
> MrsC, so happy the appointment went well today. I'm sure you will get good news.
> 
> AFM, I have been testing the last few days and might have the faintest of lines. I tested last night and there was a faint line. Then tested this morning and it was lighter...pretty much invisible! I cried on and off all day today...thank god I have a door at work. And then I tested tonight and got another faint line...a little darker than yesterday (picture should be attached). The test says 6 dpt, but I'm really 7dpt. The picture is terrible, so I doubt anyone can even see it. It is so unphotogenic. :haha: It seems like it should be darker by now, but I'm going to try to think positively. Beta on Thursday.
> 
> Now I'm going to watch my dvr-ed Bachelorette...I know, I'm lame.


s08: I see the faint line too... keeping my fingers crossed for you!!

p.s... I just watched the recorded version of bachelorette too! lol... they get me every year! lol..


----------



## TTB

Just popping in quickly - MrsC glad everything went well today!

Haj - I have seen some good info on timelines of implantation, will try to find it and post back

Will catch up on the other posts a little later.


----------



## haj624

L8bloomer- I did. But you should be weighing yourself everyday to watch out for ohss.

So8-omg I see a line yayyy!!! That's great, especially for only 6dpt.

One of 14- I'm so sorry. People are awful.


----------



## AnnetteCali

Haj: This looks like a pretty good timeline after ET.. .. so I will be testing on day 6 ! lol... 

https://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer


----------



## TTB

Approximate timelines
3-Day Transfer
Days Past Transfer (DPT) -Embryo Development
One - The embryo continues to grow and develop, turning from a 6-8 cell embryo into a morula
Two - The cells of the morula continue to divide, developing into a blastocyst
Three - The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell
Four - The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus
Five - The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation
Six - Implantation continues
Seven - Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop
Eight - Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream
Nine - Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted
Ten - Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted
Eleven - Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy

5-Day Transfer
Days Past Transfer (DPT) - Embryo Development
One - The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell
Two - The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus
Three - The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation
Four - Implantation continues
Five - Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop
Six - Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream
Seven - Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted
Eight - Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted
Nine - Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy

My clinic said that implantation normally starts on day 6, but because they transferred an early blast it would be closer to end of day 6. Sounds like day 6/7 past ER (ie, 1-2 days past 5 day transfer) is pretty average for implantation.


----------



## TTB

AnnetteCali said:


> Haj: This looks like a pretty good timeline after ET.. .. so I will be testing on day 6 ! lol...
> 
> https://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer

Lol, we've been looking at the same thing :)


----------



## DaisyQ

L8bloomer, I had terrible bloating with stims, and towards the end I was going to work with my pants unbuttoned!!

Oneof14, so sorry about the house being burglarized. How terrible! One more blow, when already you are feeling stressed. Looking forward to you starting your cycle. 

MJ, I don't know you, but I'm so sorry about your situation. My thoughts are with you and I'm hoping that you get good news soon. 

Afm, just leaving my progesterone check. Should be starting estrace today.


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh and I totally see a line on that test!!


----------



## Hopeful4911

Hi Everyone! Starting stims 5/24 for second attempt at IVF. First one (March) canceled due to dominant follicle. Anyone else stimming now? Would definitely LOVE others to talk to!


----------



## MoBaby

Mrs c: hope dh isn't in too much pain this am! Hope he's following his discharge instructions!

Hi hopeful! Welcome!


----------



## Hopeful4911

Hello! And Thank you!!


----------



## drsquid

Got through my flight just fine. Perhaps I don't fit a profile or whatever. Had my doctor not ready and didn't hear a peep about my syringes.


----------



## mrs stru

Just got home from EC via mcdonalds :haha: as i couldnt eat or drink before the procedure due to anaesthetic!

They got 5 eggs so I will be waiting for the call tomorrow to see how many fertilise!


----------



## oneof14

drsquid said:


> Oneof- I'm so sorry. You are the 2nd person I've seen post recently about being robbed. That sucks. Glad they left your meds alone. Do any of your credit cards do insurance at all (I know some sometimes will cover prior purchases, worth looking into).

Thanks Drs, Luckily, I had my wallet on me in my clutch, so no credit cards were taken. I did notify all my credit cards to be on the lookout for suspicious activity and my hubby and I registered for credit watching, so if there is any new activity on my credit report, I will find out right away.


----------



## oneof14

So8 - I do see a line.. f'xd for a positive beta!!

Hopeful, welcome!


----------



## oneof14

Thanks so much ladies, I am trying to take it one day at a time and not let anything stress me out anymore than I am.


----------



## sekky

Hello ladies. Haven't posted here for a very long time but i 've always been stalking the thread. So happy how far along everyone is. Here will be flooded with lots of BFP soon. Fx for all those in the 2 week wait. 

AFM- am still on a break from medicated cycles and am not starting anytime time soon. I won't say am not trying at all because am going to be trying out some fertility herbs


----------



## s08

Thanks for the support, girls. I'm glad you see something on the test and I'm not just a crazy person. Well, I totally am, but you know what I mean. I looked at the test this morning (because yes, I am a crazy person), and it actually dried much darker. I did not test yet today, but will keep you posted if I do. 

Oneof14, so sorry about the burglary. You must feel so violated that someone was in your home. Not what you need right now, but it sounds like you have the best attitude possible. 

Mrs Stru, take it easy today. I don't blame you about the Mcdonalds. The minute we got home from ER, I made dh make me a grilled cheese sandwich!

Welcome to the new ladies and those who are re-joining us!


----------



## haj624

so8-so happy to hear.

Ladies with all of this constipation I feel like I can finally go soon but it may sound silly but does anyone know if straining to go can affect implantation?


----------



## s08

haj624 said:


> so8-so happy to hear.
> 
> Ladies with all of this constipation I feel like I can finally go soon but it may sound silly but does anyone know if straining to go can affect implantation?

Ha! We worry about everything, don't we? I don't think it will have any affect. And you will feel so much better!


----------



## haj624

s08 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> so8-so happy to hear.
> 
> Ladies with all of this constipation I feel like I can finally go soon but it may sound silly but does anyone know if straining to go can affect implantation?
> 
> Ha! We worry about everything, don't we? I don't think it will have any affect. And you will feel so much better!Click to expand...

Lol its very clear I'm a crazy lady as well!!!:wacko:I just didn't know if the straining did anything to the muscles in your stomach.


----------



## myboo1971

Hi Ladies,
Mind if I join in?

Anyone else doing a short cycle? This is my third IVF cycle. First - no fertilisation. Second - chemical. :cry:

Started my Suprecur last night and tonight I already start the Menopur, which is slightly different to the long protocols I've done previously, I think.

Hoping for third time lucky.


----------



## GettingBroody

MrsC - how is dh today?

s08 - I'm getting excited for you! :thumbup: Looking forward to the next update! 

l8bloomer - hope the stims are going well! June 1st will be here before you know it!

MJ - :hugs:

OneOf - that is so awful :hugs: People can be horrible... :growlmad:

Hopeful - welcome! :hi: Good luck with the stims! Fx'd for this cycle :D

DrSquid - yay for not being quizzed on your flight!

MrsStru - congrats on the EC! :dance: Hope they are all busy fertilising! How are you feeling?

Sekky - good luck with the fertility herbs! If they work you'll have to send us all some! :D

Myboo - welcome :hi: Sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: Hope this cycle is a lucky one for you!


----------



## michelle01

MrsC8776 said:


> michelle01 said:
> 
> 
> I have not been on here for some time, so I have a lot of catching up to do! Congrats to everyone that has had ER and ET!
> 
> AFM...I had a consult last night since my MC, my cycle started last monday (thank goodness) and today I am going in for an HSM test, and I am freaking out right now! This is where they put saline in your tubes, last time I had dye in my tubes and I nearly jumped off the table. I leave in about 30 minutes, but I am just about ready to be sick thinking about having it done again.
> 
> They are starting my IVF cycle next month....OMG, I cannot believe its already about to start again! They are going to use a more aggressive protocol this time since I was a slow responder last time. So I am not sure what to expect right now, but he mentioned ganirlex; anyone else use that??? He did not say anything about Lupron this time, so I don't know what that means as far as stimming is concerned, and when that will start. I won't do BCP because I am prone for migraines and on meds for that. I am hoping I will get some answers today on all this, but I am starting to finally get excited again and get past the MC!
> 
> How did it go today? Not much longer and you will be on the crazy road of IVF. Thats great that they will put you on a different protocol. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> AFM~ Everything went great today! I don't know how many they got but we should find out in the next day or two. The urologist came back and said everything went very smoothly. It was quick to. I was expecting it to be an hour and it only took about a half hour. :thumbup: Now if I could just find away to keep hubby down on the couch everything would be great. :dohh: The pain killers are making him think he can walk around and do things.Click to expand...

The test went good, actually better then I expected and not that painful. Just had some cramping last night. Now I have some blood tests I have to get tomorrow and based on those results, it will determine how to proceed when I get my next cycle in June. I am excited and nervous!

MrsC - Glad to hear your that everything went well with your hubby :thumbup: And men, they never listen when they are supposed to take it easy! They think they are invincible!


----------



## GettingBroody

Glad your test wasn't too painful Michelle!


----------



## AnnetteCali

TTB said:


> AnnetteCali said:
> 
> 
> Haj: This looks like a pretty good timeline after ET.. .. so I will be testing on day 6 ! lol...
> 
> https://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer
> 
> Lol, we've been looking at the same thing :)Click to expand...



lol.. I saw that lol..


----------



## haj624

annette and ttb thanks for the chart


----------



## michelle01

When I did my first IVF cycle I tested EVERY day after my transfer! I was crazy, but I also had to do the hcg trigger shots after my transfer, so I wanted to see when it would get out of my system. It drove me crazy not to test and the line never went away, so that made me even crazier to know if it was a true positive. I know how hard that wait is after transfer knowing if it took or not; just find something to keep you busy...easier said then done, right :dohh:

Good luck to everyone waiting to test!! And hoping you get your BFP!!!


----------



## AnnetteCali

haj624 said:


> annette and ttb thanks for the chart


You're welcome Haj~ How are you doing today? Is this is your last day of bedrest?


----------



## s08

michelle01 said:


> When I did my first IVF cycle I tested EVERY day after my transfer! I was crazy, but I also had to do the hcg trigger shots after my transfer, so I wanted to see when it would get out of my system. It drove me crazy not to test and the line never went away, so that made me even crazier to know if it was a true positive. I know how hard that wait is after transfer knowing if it took or not; just find something to keep you busy...easier said then done, right :dohh:
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting to test!! And hoping you get your BFP!!!

Did you happen to have any spotting early on during your first cycle? I've had some very light spotting yesterday and today (7 and 8 dpt). Totally tmi, but its just a little on my pantyliner with the progesterone supp. discharge. I know plenty of people have spotting in early pregnancy, but as many times as you hear that, it freaks you out to see it! Thoughts anyone?


----------



## michelle01

s08 said:


> michelle01 said:
> 
> 
> When I did my first IVF cycle I tested EVERY day after my transfer! I was crazy, but I also had to do the hcg trigger shots after my transfer, so I wanted to see when it would get out of my system. It drove me crazy not to test and the line never went away, so that made me even crazier to know if it was a true positive. I know how hard that wait is after transfer knowing if it took or not; just find something to keep you busy...easier said then done, right :dohh:
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting to test!! And hoping you get your BFP!!!
> 
> Did you happen to have any spotting early on during your first cycle? I've had some very light spotting yesterday and today (7 and 8 dpt). Totally tmi, but its just a little on my pantyliner with the progesterone supp. discharge. I know plenty of people have spotting in early pregnancy, but as many times as you hear that, it freaks you out to see it! Thoughts anyone?Click to expand...

I remember having some pink spotting around 8 or 9 dpt and I completely freaked out and called the nurse! And that was on my pantyliner with the progestrone discharge. I can say I don't miss those suppositories! I would say if it is not a lot it could be implantation bleeding and a great sign!! You posted the picture, right? I did see a line, so that is a great sign!!!


----------



## haj624

AnnetteCali said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> annette and ttb thanks for the chart
> 
> 
> You're welcome Haj~ How are you doing today? Is this is your last day of bedrest?Click to expand...

im ok just having some cramping. yeah my bedrest was up this morning. i finally went to the bathroom. but the 1st time i went i had to strain so of course now being the crazy lady i am, im worried that straining is going to affect implantation:wacko:

how are you doing today?


----------



## MrsC8776

Hopeful4911 said:


> Hi Everyone! Starting stims 5/24 for second attempt at IVF. First one (March) canceled due to dominant follicle. Anyone else stimming now? Would definitely LOVE others to talk to!

Welcome :hi: I do think there are a few ladies who are stemming at the moment. 



MoBaby said:


> Mrs c: hope dh isn't in too much pain this am! Hope he's following his discharge instructions!
> 
> Hi hopeful! Welcome!

He is doing good. In a little pain but nothing horrible. Oh and him follow instructions... yeah not so much. :haha: It's ok they just wanted him to rest yesterday. He did stay home today so thats good. 

How are you doing?



mrs stru said:


> Just got home from EC via mcdonalds :haha: as i couldnt eat or drink before the procedure due to anaesthetic!
> 
> They got 5 eggs so I will be waiting for the call tomorrow to see how many fertilise!

:happydance: So exciting!! I look forward to your update tomorrow. 



sekky said:


> Hello ladies. Haven't posted here for a very long time but i 've always been stalking the thread. So happy how far along everyone is. Here will be flooded with lots of BFP soon. Fx for all those in the 2 week wait.
> 
> AFM- am still on a break from medicated cycles and am not starting anytime time soon. I won't say am not trying at all because am going to be trying out some fertility herbs

It's good to hear from you. I was wondering where you went off to. I hope the fertility meds work for you. Please keep us updated. :flower:



myboo1971 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Mind if I join in?
> 
> Anyone else doing a short cycle? This is my third IVF cycle. First - no fertilisation. Second - chemical. :cry:
> 
> Started my Suprecur last night and tonight I already start the Menopur, which is slightly different to the long protocols I've done previously, I think.
> 
> Hoping for third time lucky.

Welcome :hi: sorry to hear about your struggles with the prior IVF cycles. Fx this will be it for you. :thumbup:

s08~ I can't wait to see your next test! 

michelle~ I'm glad to hear that things went well. 

AFM~ Hubby is doing great today. I called this morning to ask for an update and they said they got 3 vials to use. One will be for the IVF and the other two will be backup! :happydance: We are shocked but also so excited. She said they got a total of about half a million so that is great. I was expecting something below 100. Thank you all for asking about him. :flower: Now we just wait until next week for our appointment.


----------



## oneof14

Mrsc, that is awesome!!


----------



## AnnetteCali

haj624 said:


> AnnetteCali said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> annette and ttb thanks for the chart
> 
> 
> You're welcome Haj~ How are you doing today? Is this is your last day of bedrest?Click to expand...
> 
> im ok just having some cramping. yeah my bedrest was up this morning. i finally went to the bathroom. but the 1st time i went i had to strain so of course now being the crazy lady i am, im worried that straining is going to affect implantation:wacko:
> 
> how are you doing today?Click to expand...

you and I sound alike with our craziness! I also dont like to strain because i think im going to " push " something out or interfere with something! lol... 

i feel fine.. of course im focussing on every sign.. or lack of right now! im trying to convince myself that even if implantation was occurring, not all women feel it! 

today is my last day of bed rest! yay!!! it's driving me nuts! im looking forward to a shower! 

when are you peeing on a stick ? I suppose today would be too soon.. huh ?lol..


----------



## BlueStorm

Mrs C - I am so glad your hubby did so well. They got a great amount from him! So happy :happydance:


----------



## haj624

AnnetteCali said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnnetteCali said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> annette and ttb thanks for the chart
> 
> 
> You're welcome Haj~ How are you doing today? Is this is your last day of bedrest?Click to expand...
> 
> im ok just having some cramping. yeah my bedrest was up this morning. i finally went to the bathroom. but the 1st time i went i had to strain so of course now being the crazy lady i am, im worried that straining is going to affect implantation:wacko:
> 
> how are you doing today?Click to expand...
> 
> you and I sound alike with our craziness! I also dont like to strain because i think im going to " push " something out or interfere with something! lol...
> 
> i feel fine.. of course im focussing on every sign.. or lack of right now! im trying to convince myself that even if implantation was occurring, not all women feel it!
> 
> today is my last day of bed rest! yay!!! it's driving me nuts! im looking forward to a shower!
> 
> when are you peeing on a stick ? I suppose today would be too soon.. huh ?lol..Click to expand...

Yea thats how i am. after i went to the bathroom i was having some pains so i had myself all upset that i had ruined implantation.

see im opposite right now. i keep having cramps and little pains so im thinking it must be implantation lol.

i know me too. i actually showered yesterday bc i sweat so bad when i sleep. since my doctor said i can get up to go to the bathroom and eat i figured standing in the shower for 5 min would be ok.

hahah yes way too soon. i think im going to on sunday


----------



## haj624

mrsc thats great!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Mrsc! Great! 

This tread explodes! I noticed I missed several pages yesterday and behind several today! I will catch up later! :)


----------



## michelle01

MrsC - that is fantastic news, glad that got a great number from him!!! :happydance:


----------



## loyla

Started BCP in late April, Lupron 5/13, and Follistim this Sunday 5/27, with ER around the first week of June! No big side effects so far(mild headaches with Lupron). Best of luck to all of us! :happydance:


----------



## Lucie73821

MrsC glad everything went well your dh! And to answer your earlier question, yes I just went in for a baseline us. It went well. My antral follicle count was 12 on one ovary, and 13 on the other, which she said was good. She also mentioned my uterus is tilted toward the back, but that it wasn't a bad thing. 

I had my bloodwork done today. They took 6 vials! I know they are testing the testosterone, prolactin, glucose, and I don't remember the other three things. We have a follow up apt with the dr. on the 12th. I really, really hope that we get a firm plan in place then!


----------



## MrsC8776

loyla said:


> Started BCP in late April, Lupron 5/13, and Follistim this Sunday 5/27, with ER around the first week of June! No big side effects so far(mild headaches with Lupron). Best of luck to all of us! :happydance:

Welcome :hi: I'm glad the meds aren't making you feel to bad. :thumbup: Not much longer for you!



Lucie73821 said:


> MrsC glad everything went well your dh! And to answer your earlier question, yes I just went in for a baseline us. It went well. My antral follicle count was 12 on one ovary, and 13 on the other, which she said was good. She also mentioned my uterus is tilted toward the back, but that it wasn't a bad thing.
> 
> I had my bloodwork done today. They took 6 vials! I know they are testing the testosterone, prolactin, glucose, and I don't remember the other three things. We have a follow up apt with the dr. on the 12th. I really, really hope that we get a firm plan in place then!

Sounds great Lucie! Fx you get a plan going soon. 

Thanks ladies! We are very happy with what they got. 

AF finally showed up today. I'm normally a 26 day cycle but this one was 28 days. Any thoughts on what the delay could be from. Either stress or could the acupuncture make my cycles a little longer? :shrug:

EDIT:
Annette~ I have everyone one the front page who are PUPO and with how many but for some reason I don't have how many you put back. :dohh: I think I missed this some where.


----------



## daisy83

*s08* - I can totally see the line! And if I can see it from all the way in Scotland then it must be a :bfp:!!! Good luck with the beta tomorrow xx


----------



## s08

daisy83 said:


> *s08* - I can totally see the line! And if I can see it from all the way in Scotland then it must be a :bfp:!!! Good luck with the beta tomorrow xx

You're so sweet. This actually made me laugh out loud. And I agree, if a line can be seen from across the Atlantic, its definitely there. I'm just hoping my blood test results agree! How are you doing? 

By the way, MrsC, so happy that your hubby's results were excellent...such a relief, I'm sure.


----------



## haj624

So8 have you tested again?
Alscreech how are you doing?
Jchic how are you feeling?

Afm: I'm on 2dp5dt....no idea how I'm going to make it another 12 days lol. Thankfully I finally went to the bathroom twice today. I've had what feels a little but like cramping. I go into the re tomorrow to check my blood and get a Sono to check the fluid around my ovaries. They can't tell if you implanted right??? Lol


----------



## s08

haj624 said:


> So8 have you tested again?
> Alscreech how are you doing?
> Jchic how are you feeling?
> 
> Afm: I'm on 2dp5dt....no idea how I'm going to make it another 12 days lol. Thankfully I finally went to the bathroom twice today. I've had what feels a little but like cramping. I go into the re tomorrow to check my blood and get a Sono to check the fluid around my ovaries. They can't tell if you implanted right??? Lol

I haven't tested since last night. I might buy another pack of FRER's after work tonight and break them open when I get home. I'm just so nervous because of the brown spotting I'm experiencing. 

About your cramping, I've had mild AF-like cramps on and off throughout the entire TWW. I assumed it was from the progesterone, but we'll see. Good luck tomorrow. And keep drinking those electrolytes, because your potential OHSS could flare up again if (when, I mean) your body starts producing HCG. That's great your clinic is watching you so carefully.

I agree we need an update from Alscreetch!


----------



## haj624

When did you start spotting?


----------



## s08

haj624 said:


> When did you start spotting?

Yesterday at 7dpt. It's just a little on my pantyliner with the progesterone discharge. It's brown so I'm hoping it's just old blood from ER or something....


----------



## haj624

s08 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> When did you start spotting?
> 
> Yesterday at 7dpt. It's just a little on my pantyliner with the progesterone discharge. It's brown so I'm hoping it's just old blood from ER or something....Click to expand...

I'm sure that's all it is. I'm going to be a bad influence and tell you to test again tonight!!!


----------



## TTB

Heramys - yay for finding :spermy:

Jhic - hopefully you won't need the ivf now!

drsquid - hope AF comes soon for you

blueeyedgirl1 - hope you ivf gets approved, and the wait goes quickly for you!

MrsC - crazy men, trying to be all strong and maucho, cracks me up. So happy for you, that's one big hurdle you've just crossed! Are you doing a short or long protocol?

raelynn - hope AF arrives soon for you and it all works in with your cruise

l8bloomer - yay for stimming, not long not til ER. I was quite bloated during stimming, so I find it quite normal.

MJ73 - I'm so sorry for what you and hubby are going through!! I hope your last frostie is your LO. Is there any chance of doing TESE again after a year or so? Assuming they would be able rule out the cancer totally by then?

s08 - I see a line! Are you going to test again?

oneof14 - so sorry your house was burgled, gosh those people are scum!

Hopefull4911 - welcome and yay for stimming!

mrs stru - glad the ER went well, can't wait to hear updates

Myboo1971 - welcome and good luck for your 3rd cycle

michelle01 - glad the test went better than last time

Haj - ivf makes us crazy! Whenever I cough or sneeze I worry that the embryo will come out lol. I don't think they can tell if if you have implanted by ultrasound, that would be great wouldn't it :)

loyla - welcome, not long now til ER yay!

Lucie73821 - hope the blood test results come back ok

Alscreetch - where are you? :)

AFM - have been feeling good, a bit tired though. Had some cramps the day of ET and some other cramping for the last 2 days, also woke up with a sore back yesterday and today not sure what that is about. Had the craziest dreams last night, one of which was me testing and it being positive! Hope that comes true very shortly. I really want to test before my OTD but DH is doing his best to convince me not to.


----------



## MrsC8776

TTB~ Fx the dream was a good sign. Are you going to test before 6/1? I'm thinking I will be on the long protocol since I will be on BC. :shrug: That will be talked about on the 31st I believe. I'm starting BC with July AF so in about 26-28 days. :thumbup:


----------



## DaisyQ

It could be either long Lupron, or antagonist. If you overlap Lupron with bcp, it's the long Lupron protocol.


----------



## AnnetteCali

MrsC8776 said:


> loyla said:
> 
> 
> Started BCP in late April, Lupron 5/13, and Follistim this Sunday 5/27, with ER around the first week of June! No big side effects so far(mild headaches with Lupron). Best of luck to all of us! :happydance:
> 
> Welcome :hi: I'm glad the meds aren't making you feel to bad. :thumbup: Not much longer for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Lucie73821 said:
> 
> 
> MrsC glad everything went well your dh! And to answer your earlier question, yes I just went in for a baseline us. It went well. My antral follicle count was 12 on one ovary, and 13 on the other, which she said was good. She also mentioned my uterus is tilted toward the back, but that it wasn't a bad thing.
> 
> I had my bloodwork done today. They took 6 vials! I know they are testing the testosterone, prolactin, glucose, and I don't remember the other three things. We have a follow up apt with the dr. on the 12th. I really, really hope that we get a firm plan in place then!Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds great Lucie! Fx you get a plan going soon.
> 
> Thanks ladies! We are very happy with what they got.
> 
> AF finally showed up today. I'm normally a 26 day cycle but this one was 28 days. Any thoughts on what the delay could be from. Either stress or could the acupuncture make my cycles a little longer? :shrug:
> 
> EDIT:
> Annette~ I have everyone one the front page who are PUPO and with how many but for some reason I don't have how many you put back. :dohh: I think I missed this some where.Click to expand...

MrsC: Thanks for keeping such excellent track of our cycles!!! I transferred two.. and froze two  
xoxox 

p.s GREAT news about your DH!!! i'm excited for you!!! xoxo


----------



## alscreetch

I'm here, I'm here.... I am scared $hitless!! I feel like I've been holding my breath for the last three days. LOL

I think I'm cramping, my heart has been racing, I've been nauseous. Key word thinking. I am excited, nervous, crazy, hormonal... And just think I was calm before retrieval, now I've snapped (add cynical laughter here) 

So if transfer was Sunday, is today 3dp5dt or 4?? I am too afraid to POAS early. Now I am the tough girl with all the answers & advice for all of my friends. Now I'm the sideline heiffer who can't even open her mouth. I bow my head to those who are feeling just peachy, cause I can't get out of my bubble.

Okay, I feel much better now!!

S08- I see it... I see the light...I mean line!! 

Welcome to all the new ladies!! These boards really do help!!


----------



## raelynn

MrsC - So glad you got some great results back from the TESE and glad your hubby is healing well!


----------



## haj624

alscreetch said:


> I'm here, I'm here.... I am scared $hitless!! I feel like I've been holding my breath for the last three days. LOL
> 
> I think I'm cramping, my heart has been racing, I've been nauseous. Key word thinking. I am excited, nervous, crazy, hormonal... And just think I was calm before retrieval, now I've snapped (add cynical laughter here)
> 
> So if transfer was Sunday, is today 3dp5dt or 4?? I am too afraid to POAS early. Now I am the tough girl with all the answers & advice for all of my friends. Now I'm the sideline heiffer who can't even open her mouth. I bow my head to those who are feeling just peachy, cause I can't get out of my bubble.
> 
> Okay, I feel much better now!!
> 
> S08- I see it... I see the light...I mean line!!
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies!! These boards really do help!!

yayyy im glad youre back!!! I feel like ive been cramping too. youll be 4dp5dt tomorrow!! i would wait till fri or sat to test!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

DaisyQ said:


> It could be either long Lupron, or antagonist. If you overlap Lupron with bcp, it's the long Lupron protocol.

I do believe I will be using Lupron. Actually wait... I just checked my draw up schedule and it looks like Follistim 150 IU's and Menopur 1 vial. Although she only put the Follistim for 3 days so far. This may change at the next appt. I don't think this is my official schedule. :dohh: I have no idea. 



AnnetteCali said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loyla said:
> 
> 
> Started BCP in late April, Lupron 5/13, and Follistim this Sunday 5/27, with ER around the first week of June! No big side effects so far(mild headaches with Lupron). Best of luck to all of us! :happydance:
> 
> Welcome :hi: I'm glad the meds aren't making you feel to bad. :thumbup: Not much longer for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Lucie73821 said:
> 
> 
> MrsC glad everything went well your dh! And to answer your earlier question, yes I just went in for a baseline us. It went well. My antral follicle count was 12 on one ovary, and 13 on the other, which she said was good. She also mentioned my uterus is tilted toward the back, but that it wasn't a bad thing.
> 
> I had my bloodwork done today. They took 6 vials! I know they are testing the testosterone, prolactin, glucose, and I don't remember the other three things. We have a follow up apt with the dr. on the 12th. I really, really hope that we get a firm plan in place then!Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds great Lucie! Fx you get a plan going soon.
> 
> Thanks ladies! We are very happy with what they got.
> 
> AF finally showed up today. I'm normally a 26 day cycle but this one was 28 days. Any thoughts on what the delay could be from. Either stress or could the acupuncture make my cycles a little longer? :shrug:
> 
> EDIT:
> Annette~ I have everyone one the front page who are PUPO and with how many but for some reason I don't have how many you put back. :dohh: I think I missed this some where.Click to expand...
> 
> MrsC: Thanks for keeping such excellent track of our cycles!!! I transferred two.. and froze two
> xoxox
> 
> p.s GREAT news about your DH!!! i'm excited for you!!! xoxoClick to expand...

I'm excited to go add that the the front page! 

Thank you we are excited as well :hugs:



alscreetch said:


> I'm here, I'm here.... I am scared $hitless!! I feel like I've been holding my breath for the last three days. LOL
> 
> I think I'm cramping, my heart has been racing, I've been nauseous. Key word thinking. I am excited, nervous, crazy, hormonal... And just think I was calm before retrieval, now I've snapped (add cynical laughter here)
> 
> So if transfer was Sunday, is today 3dp5dt or 4?? I am too afraid to POAS early. Now I am the tough girl with all the answers & advice for all of my friends. Now I'm the sideline heiffer who can't even open her mouth. I bow my head to those who are feeling just peachy, cause I can't get out of my bubble.
> 
> Okay, I feel much better now!!
> 
> S08- I see it... I see the light...I mean line!!
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies!! These boards really do help!!

It's ok to feel that way. I'm sure I will be the same way. I'm so excited for all you ladies to test. I have a POAS addiction though so I'm no good at telling people to wait. Although for some reason POAS seems so much different when it comes to IVF. 



raelynn said:


> MrsC - So glad you got some great results back from the TESE and glad your hubby is healing well!

Thank you, he is up and moving around again. He can't ever sit still. He seems to be doing really good though.


----------



## alscreetch

Haj & MrsC I am cowardly like the lion, and shaking like the tin man.... I don't know if I can do it... LOL but on the bright side my sense of humor is back... I was getting to be so serious & stuff!! LOL

I'm glad the hubby's surgery went well!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Has anyone paying fully out of pocket gone for ER and ET yet? 

If so I have a couple questions about the so called "deposit." :winkwink:


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

Hi there!
I had my egg retrieval on April 13th. 46 eggs retrieved....44 had ICSI performed on them...and by day 5 before freezing we had 29 embies. On May 18th we had our embryo transfer. They thawed 2 and they did not survive the thaw...so 2 more were thawed and came through it beautifully. The transfer went super well. Currently PUPO with twins. Blood pregnancy test in one week.
(If you're interested in more info just ask =) )


----------



## DaisyQ

If there is no lupron, you'll probably doing an antagonist protocol. The BCP are for "down regulation," then once they take you off BCP, you'll start stims, and eventually add in an "antagonist" like ganerelix or cetrocide (spelling??) to prevent ovulation.


----------



## AnnetteCali

MrsC8776 said:


> Has anyone paying fully out of pocket gone for ER and ET yet?
> 
> If so I have a couple questions about the so called "deposit." :winkwink:


MrsC... i paid out of pocket for everything... I will try to answer questions,although, I think each clinic operates differently. 

Deposit? They are requesting a deposit prior to treatment ?


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

I had ER/ICSI and ET

The IVF deposit was put towards the cost of treatment and then we only had a bit left to pay once we got there. Because I didn't do a fresh transfer I paid to have my embryos frozen and did not have to pay for my transfer as it was seen as part of the initial process. I did have to pay to freeze the embryos though.
Not sure if that is helpful.


----------



## MoBaby

mrsc: i paid 100% oop; 100% was due on day starting injecions to continue. but the clinic never asked me for anything; i just went and paid. i paid in full. i never asked about breaking up payment or anything. i just followed the instructions they gave me.


----------



## alscreetch

MrsC8776 said:


> Has anyone paying fully out of pocket gone for ER and ET yet?
> 
> If so I have a couple questions about the so called "deposit." :winkwink:

I paid 100% OOP too. They break down any "known" pre costs & have you pay that balance in full. I didn't have to worry about the additional costs (ICSI & cryo) until it was discovered that we needed them. Can I just add that OOP sucks...


----------



## alscreetch

Welcome born!!! You're joining a few of us who are PUPO with twins!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Born2BeAMommy said:


> Hi there!
> I had my egg retrieval on April 13th. 46 eggs retrieved....44 had ICSI performed on them...and by day 5 before freezing we had 29 embies. On May 18th we had our embryo transfer. They thawed 2 and they did not survive the thaw...so 2 more were thawed and came through it beautifully. The transfer went super well. Currently PUPO with twins. Blood pregnancy test in one week.
> (If you're interested in more info just ask =) )

Welcome :hi: Congrats on being PUPO and also getting so many eggs at ER! 



DaisyQ said:


> If there is no lupron, you'll probably doing an antagonist protocol. The BCP are for "down regulation," then once they take you off BCP, you'll start stims, and eventually add in an "antagonist" like ganerelix or cetrocide (spelling??) to prevent ovulation.

This sounds about right. I'm very curious now as to how it will all go. One more week and I will find out.

Yes oop sucks! Thats an understatement. :growlmad: Thanks for all your quick replies. 

So the clinic calls it a deposit but I just added up the cost for IVF and ICSI and it comes to what the "deposit" is. $9,460.00 so my question is is there anything usually due after this? In the beginning they said the estimated cost would be about $15-16,000. I'm thinking the cost has come down some since we had all the testing done. Insurance covers testing if it doesn't say it's for IVF. I know meds will still need to be added onto the 9,460.00 but what else could be added onto that. :shrug: Is there something after ET and ER that usually comes up? Do you think that price quote was including freezing? I'm going to call tomorrow and ask but I though I'd ask you ladies what you thought and your experiences. Sorry if this was a little confusing, my brain all the sudden just started going with numbers and now I'm a little lost.:dohh: I do have a sheet with everything broken down but somethings on there don't apply to me and hubby. I should add that yes everything does have to be paid in full before ER.


----------



## AnnetteCali

MrsC8776 said:


> Born2BeAMommy said:
> 
> 
> Hi there!
> I had my egg retrieval on April 13th. 46 eggs retrieved....44 had ICSI performed on them...and by day 5 before freezing we had 29 embies. On May 18th we had our embryo transfer. They thawed 2 and they did not survive the thaw...so 2 more were thawed and came through it beautifully. The transfer went super well. Currently PUPO with twins. Blood pregnancy test in one week.
> (If you're interested in more info just ask =) )
> 
> Welcome :hi: Congrats on being PUPO and also getting so many eggs at ER!
> 
> 
> 
> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> If there is no lupron, you'll probably doing an antagonist protocol. The BCP are for "down regulation," then once they take you off BCP, you'll start stims, and eventually add in an "antagonist" like ganerelix or cetrocide (spelling??) to prevent ovulation.Click to expand...
> 
> This sounds about right. I'm very curious now as to how it will all go. One more week and I will find out.
> 
> Yes oop sucks! Thats an understatement. :growlmad: Thanks for all your quick replies.
> 
> So the clinic calls it a deposit but I just added up the cost for IVF and ICSI and it comes to what the "deposit" is. $9,460.00 so my question is is there anything usually due after this? In the beginning they said the estimated cost would be about $15-16,000. I'm thinking the cost has come down some since we had all the testing done. Insurance covers testing if it doesn't say it's for IVF. I know meds will still need to be added onto the 9,460.00 but what else could be added onto that. :shrug: Is there something after ET and ER that usually comes up? Do you think that price quote was including freezing? I'm going to call tomorrow and ask but I though I'd ask you ladies what you thought and your experiences. Sorry if this was a little confusing, my brain all the sudden just started going with numbers and now I'm a little lost.:dohh: I do have a sheet with everything broken down but somethings on there don't apply to me and hubby. I should add that yes everything does have to be paid in full before ER.Click to expand...

We paid up front as well.. .expect they didn't call it a "deposit".. it was the price of the IVF minus medication. Aside from the IVF initial price, we paid for medication, and assisted hatching. those were the only extras we paid for. We haven't paid for freezing yet.. im assuming they will charge us when I go back for my first blood test. 

It's strange they are calling it a " deposit" and not your total! Hope my info helped!


----------



## MrsC8776

Thanks Annette that did help. We are just sitting here confused about what else we have to pay for besides the meds, IVF, and ICSI. I don't like that they call it a deposit. It's not like we get it back. I guess the only thing I can do is call tomorrow and ask a bunch of questions. 

Did you do a day 5 transfer? Why was assisted hatching needed? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## AnnetteCali

MrsC8776 said:


> Thanks Annette that did help. We are just sitting here confused about what else we have to pay for besides the meds, IVF, and ICSI. I don't like that they call it a deposit. It's not like we get it back. I guess the only thing I can do is call tomorrow and ask a bunch of questions.
> 
> Did you do a day 5 transfer? Why was assisted hatching needed? If you don't mind me asking.


I don't mind you asking at all.. we did a 5 day transfer. We chose to do assisted hatching as the doc said that women with " older" eggs.. ( above 35 ) have benefitted from the assisted hatching.. and since I am so close to 35 ( i'm 34 1/2) we decided we wanted to increase the chances of getting pregnant. We've gone this far.. what's an extra $375 to help the chances a bit. (even though there really wasn't concrete evidence that proved it to be effective on women younger than 35). .. I just figured since i'm so close to the cut off age we may as well give it a shot! 

We did ICSI as well.


----------



## MrsC8776

s08~ I just wanted to wish you good luck for tomorrow. :flower:

Tink31~ Did you trigger tonight? 

Blue~ Good luck at your scan tomorrow! 

Tella~ I hope your appointment goes well tomorrow. I hope you get some answers and some good news about the next cycle. :thumbup:


----------



## Tella

Congrats to all the BFP's, it is such a hard journey but the reward is definitely worth it.

Lulu, Im so sorry to read about your news :hugs:

AFM > Sorry im battling to keep up with this thread, it moves so quickly :) My appointmnet is today, will let you all know what he says.


----------



## drsquid

My doc hasn't brought up assisted hatching but I am gonna do icsi. I have to pay the day I start stims. Finally getting some spotting so af should arrive tomorrow. Been eating a ton already in my one day home. I feel huge and gross which is likely a combo of lupron and premenstrual (and my good old fashioned fridge raids). My parents had all kinds of yummies waiting for me. Pickled herring (weird I know but it is crazy fattening so I don't buy it). Philly pretzels, watermelon, leftover chocolate cake (an amazing recipe I found on the net and my mom kept). Then we had lobster for dinner (much much cheaper on the east coast than california). Had a 3lb one to myself. None of us finished the tails so there is a ton for lobster salad. Also went out for Rita's Italian ice. Sigh, it is great going home even if I won't fit in my airplane seat going back.


----------



## myboo1971

loyla said:


> Started BCP in late April, Lupron 5/13, and Follistim this Sunday 5/27, with ER around the first week of June! No big side effects so far(mild headaches with Lupron). Best of luck to all of us! :happydance:

Hi Loyla. I recognise a few of us here from over at Hopeful's new thread. Best of luck.:hugs:


----------



## jchic

Hi ladies! How is everyone? Sorry for the silence, this recovery is a bit more rough than I expected so just laying low

Congrats to the bfps! Wow! Like tella said, it was all worth it xo


----------



## haj624

Jchic I hope you're feeling better soon!!!

Just got back from the dr. They said the amount of fluid I had went down but my ovaries are still huge. So they want me to continue my regiment and take it easy. Also I found out that the blasts they put back were already hatching. That's good right???


----------



## s08

I don't have time to catch up on all the posts this morning, but wanted to update you ladies since you have been so supportive. I tested last night and again this morning, and the lines are pretty darn dark! I should be sooo excited, but I'm still spotting (quite a lot actually - brown), and have cramps just like AF. So, I am very cautiously optimistic. Off to my beta. Will update later today with results later.


----------



## BlueStorm

Hey ladies just wanted to give you a qucik update thsi morning. Hope you are all well I had scan and b\w this morning. Lining looked good and for follicles I have 5 at 10, 1 at 11, and 11 under 10. She said I will probably stay on the same dosage depending on my b\w and then in on Saturday for monitoring. 

I am feeling a bit better as far as headache but just tired and hungry. Anyone else feel hungry while stimming?


----------



## DaisyQ

Yay S08! So exciting! Congrats! 

Haj, hatching blasts is excellent - I have a good feeling!

Jchic, :hugs: Take it easy and feel better soon girl!


----------



## haj624

So8 -yayyy fingers crossed for you

Blue-sounds good

Daisy-thanks love!!!


----------



## michelle01

S08- Good luck!!! A dark line is great!!!

Haj - hatching is really great!!! So excited for you!! 

Bluestorm - sounds like things are progressing really good! When I did my first IVF, I was hungry all the time during stimming.

I go for my blood test this morning to see if there is anything else that caused my MC in march; hopefully it comes back with nothing, but those results take up to 10 days.


----------



## oneof14

S08, Good luck w/Beta!!! 

Blue, hopefully I will be right behind you w/stimming


----------



## oneof14

Tella said:


> Congrats to all the BFP's, it is such a hard journey but the reward is definitely worth it.
> 
> Lulu, Im so sorry to read about your news :hugs:
> 
> AFM > Sorry im battling to keep up with this thread, it moves so quickly :) My appointmnet is today, will let you all know what he says.

Good luck Tella!!


----------



## BlueStorm

oneof14 said:


> S08, Good luck w/Beta!!!
> 
> Blue, hopefully I will be right behind you w/stimming

I hope you start soon. When will you find out?


----------



## oneof14

jchic said:


> Hi ladies! How is everyone? Sorry for the silence, this recovery is a bit more rough than I expected so just laying low
> 
> Congrats to the bfps! Wow! Like tella said, it was all worth it xo

Feel Better!


----------



## oneof14

BlueStorm said:


> oneof14 said:
> 
> 
> S08, Good luck w/Beta!!!
> 
> Blue, hopefully I will be right behind you w/stimming
> 
> I hope you start soon. When will you find out?Click to expand...

I go in June 4th. I take estrogen patch first, so I am not sure how long i have to be on those. I feel like we are always, waiting, waiting, waiting. I am hoping my the end of June, begininng of July, it'll be worth the wait!


----------



## GettingBroody

Don't have time to reply to everyone right now but just wanted to say Good Luck today s08!!!! Yay for dark lines!! :dance:

Also Haj, they can actually see them hatch?! How cool! Did you see it on the screen? Science is amazing! :wacko:


----------



## haj624

GettingBroody said:


> Don't have time to reply to everyone right now but just wanted to say Good Luck today s08!!!! Yay for dark lines!! :dance:
> 
> Also Haj, they can actually see them hatch?! How cool! Did you see it on the screen? Science is amazing! :wacko:

No, I didn't see them


----------



## Tella

Hi girls,

S08 > Fx'd and praying for a sticky bean for you!!!!!!!!!!

AFM > I went for my follow-up IVF appointment, all about it in my journal :) It is a long post so not gonna repost it everywhere.

But overall it was good, FS doesnt seem to concerned, he is changing my protocol and we start meds next week Thursday :wohoo:


----------



## MrsC8776

drsquid said:


> My doc hasn't brought up assisted hatching but I am gonna do icsi. I have to pay the day I start stims. Finally getting some spotting so af should arrive tomorrow. Been eating a ton already in my one day home. I feel huge and gross which is likely a combo of lupron and premenstrual (and my good old fashioned fridge raids). My parents had all kinds of yummies waiting for me. Pickled herring (weird I know but it is crazy fattening so I don't buy it). Philly pretzels, watermelon, leftover chocolate cake (an amazing recipe I found on the net and my mom kept). Then we had lobster for dinner (much much cheaper on the east coast than california). Had a 3lb one to myself. None of us finished the tails so there is a ton for lobster salad. Also went out for Rita's Italian ice. Sigh, it is great going home even if I won't fit in my airplane seat going back.

I'm glad you are having a great time. :thumbup:



jchic said:


> Hi ladies! How is everyone? Sorry for the silence, this recovery is a bit more rough than I expected so just laying low
> 
> Congrats to the bfps! Wow! Like tella said, it was all worth it xo

I hope you feel better soon. :hugs:



haj624 said:


> Jchic I hope you're feeling better soon!!!
> 
> Just got back from the dr. They said the amount of fluid I had went down but my ovaries are still huge. So they want me to continue my regiment and take it easy. Also I found out that the blasts they put back were already hatching. That's good right???

That sounds great!! Sorry to hear about your ovaries still being huge. Fx they calm down a little bit. 



s08 said:


> I don't have time to catch up on all the posts this morning, but wanted to update you ladies since you have been so supportive. I tested last night and again this morning, and the lines are pretty darn dark! I should be sooo excited, but I'm still spotting (quite a lot actually - brown), and have cramps just like AF. So, I am very cautiously optimistic. Off to my beta. Will update later today with results later.

:happydance: That is so exciting! I can't wait to hear your update. 



BlueStorm said:


> Hey ladies just wanted to give you a qucik update thsi morning. Hope you are all well I had scan and b\w this morning. Lining looked good and for follicles I have 5 at 10, 1 at 11, and 11 under 10. She said I will probably stay on the same dosage depending on my b\w and then in on Saturday for monitoring.
> 
> I am feeling a bit better as far as headache but just tired and hungry. Anyone else feel hungry while stimming?

I stopped by your journal first so my reply is in there but that all sounds great. Grow follies grow! :thumbup:



michelle01 said:


> S08- Good luck!!! A dark line is great!!!
> 
> Haj - hatching is really great!!! So excited for you!!
> 
> Bluestorm - sounds like things are progressing really good! When I did my first IVF, I was hungry all the time during stimming.
> 
> I go for my blood test this morning to see if there is anything else that caused my MC in march; hopefully it comes back with nothing, but those results take up to 10 days.

Fx everything comes back normal. 10 days will go by quickly. :flower:



Tella said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> S08 > Fx'd and praying for a sticky bean for you!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> AFM > I went for my follow-up IVF appointment, all about it in my journal :) It is a long post so not gonna repost it everywhere.
> 
> But overall it was good, FS doesnt seem to concerned, he is changing my protocol and we start meds next week Thursday :wohoo:

:happydance: yay for getting started again! I will hop over to your journal and see how it went.


----------



## s08

OK, so now I'm really nervous. This is my test from last night. Decent, right? But right before my blood draw, I went to the bathroom at the clinic and my brown spotting has turned to red, and there is quite a bit more. It sure looks like the beginning of a period, so I'm really thinking this is a chemical. :cry: I'm predicting my beta will be positive today, but maybe won't rise appropriately based on this bleeding and cramping. Sorry to be such a downer, and you ladies are so great for listening to me. I haven't even told dh about the positive tests because he wanted me to wait until the beta. I'll update you with results when I get the call.


----------



## DaisyQ

s08.. :hugs: I really hope you are wrong and this is just a breakthrough bleed. :hugs:


----------



## haj624

s08 said:


> OK, so now I'm really nervous. This is my test from last night. Decent, right? But right before my blood draw, I went to the bathroom at the clinic and my brown spotting has turned to red, and there is quite a bit more. It sure looks like the beginning of a period, so I'm really thinking this is a chemical. :cry: I'm predicting my beta will be positive today, but maybe won't rise appropriately based on this bleeding and cramping. Sorry to be such a downer, and you ladies are so great for listening to me. I haven't even told dh about the positive tests because he wanted me to wait until the beta. I'll update you with results when I get the call.
> 
> View attachment 405597

.
sometimes women get spotting in early pregnancy. fingers crossed thats all it is. Did you tell the dr when you went for your blood test?


----------



## s08

And MrsC, we paid out of pocket as well. Sucks! We had to pay the total IVF charges (minus drugs) at the suppression check appointment right before starting stims. It was almost 13k, and that included freezing and 1 year of storage. There haven't been any additional costs throughout. In fact, I asked that the bill insurance anyway and it appears to be covering some of the ultrasounds and blood draws, so we might be getting a little refund. Hope this helps.


----------



## s08

haj624 said:


> s08 said:
> 
> 
> OK, so now I'm really nervous. This is my test from last night. Decent, right? But right before my blood draw, I went to the bathroom at the clinic and my brown spotting has turned to red, and there is quite a bit more. It sure looks like the beginning of a period, so I'm really thinking this is a chemical. :cry: I'm predicting my beta will be positive today, but maybe won't rise appropriately based on this bleeding and cramping. Sorry to be such a downer, and you ladies are so great for listening to me. I haven't even told dh about the positive tests because he wanted me to wait until the beta. I'll update you with results when I get the call.
> 
> View attachment 405597
> 
> 
> .
> sometimes women get spotting in early pregnancy. fingers crossed thats all it is. Did you tell the dr when you went for your blood test?Click to expand...

I hope that it all it is, but for some reason, I'm not feeling optimistic. Such a Debbie Downer, I know. 

I did talk to my nurse, and she basically said exactly what I was already thinking: (1) some women bleed/spot throughout the entire first trimester, especially with IVF; (2) or its your period. So, I just have to wait for beta results, I guess.


----------



## haj624

s08 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s08 said:
> 
> 
> OK, so now I'm really nervous. This is my test from last night. Decent, right? But right before my blood draw, I went to the bathroom at the clinic and my brown spotting has turned to red, and there is quite a bit more. It sure looks like the beginning of a period, so I'm really thinking this is a chemical. :cry: I'm predicting my beta will be positive today, but maybe won't rise appropriately based on this bleeding and cramping. Sorry to be such a downer, and you ladies are so great for listening to me. I haven't even told dh about the positive tests because he wanted me to wait until the beta. I'll update you with results when I get the call.
> 
> View attachment 405597
> 
> 
> .
> sometimes women get spotting in early pregnancy. fingers crossed thats all it is. Did you tell the dr when you went for your blood test?Click to expand...
> 
> I hope that it all it is, but for some reason, I'm not feeling optimistic. Such a Debbie Downer, I know.
> 
> I did talk to my nurse, and she basically said exactly what I was already thinking: (1) some women bleed/spot throughout the entire first trimester, especially with IVF; (2) or its your period. So, I just have to wait for beta results, I guess.Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## AnnetteCali

s08.. hang in there.. your test makes me smile!!  Like Haj said.. some women get spotting during pregnancy and things turn out to be perfectly fine! xoxox Keeping you in my thoughts today!


----------



## BlueStorm

s08 - Praying that everything is fine. I hope it's just spotting


----------



## MrsC8776

s08 said:


> OK, so now I'm really nervous. This is my test from last night. Decent, right? But right before my blood draw, I went to the bathroom at the clinic and my brown spotting has turned to red, and there is quite a bit more. It sure looks like the beginning of a period, so I'm really thinking this is a chemical. :cry: I'm predicting my beta will be positive today, but maybe won't rise appropriately based on this bleeding and cramping. Sorry to be such a downer, and you ladies are so great for listening to me. I haven't even told dh about the positive tests because he wanted me to wait until the beta. I'll update you with results when I get the call.
> 
> View attachment 405597




s08 said:


> And MrsC, we paid out of pocket as well. Sucks! We had to pay the total IVF charges (minus drugs) at the suppression check appointment right before starting stims. It was almost 13k, and that included freezing and 1 year of storage. There haven't been any additional costs throughout. In fact, I asked that the bill insurance anyway and it appears to be covering some of the ultrasounds and blood draws, so we might be getting a little refund. Hope this helps.

:hugs: I hope that it is just break through bleeding. Fx everything comes back great with your beta. That test looks amazing. Try not to get down about the spotting. We are here to support you so please don't think you are being a downer. How long until you get your beta results? 

Thank you for the reply about paying out of pocket. If we add in freezing and one year of storage it will be about the 13K also. They open in a couple minutes so I'm off to call.


----------



## michelle01

Oh s08 :hugs:, I am praying its just break through bleeding! We are all here for you!! I have my fingers crossed for you!!! Hoping for good news :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## mrs stru

The embryologist called this morning to say that 2 out of the 5 have fertilised. She couldn't tell me about the quality but wants me in tomorrow at midday for transfer. Just hope they survive tonight!


----------



## s08

Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers! Sorry I'm not being very supportive of everyone else in here today; I'm just so insanely focused on my own body at the moment. I'm supposed to be working from home today, but that isn't really happening. 

Mrs Stu, I know you probably wanted more to fertilize, but I hope your transfer goes well tomorrow with the remaining two.


----------



## oneof14

So8, any news on the beta? F'xd for a sticky bean!


----------



## haj624

Mrs stru lots of baby dust your way!!! Two is a good number!!
So8-don't be silly!! Keep us updated!!


----------



## Kelly9

Hi everyone, I'd like to join, 

I started bcp's today for ICSI#2 then DR june 6th with stims starting june 22 and ER july 4 if all goes as planned. We did ICSI in sept last year got a bfp then lost our girl at 18 weeks. Did a FET this april/may and bfn. 

I do have an almost 2 year old boy who was a miracle bfp right before we were suppose to start ICSI but I don't want a huge age gap which is why we've gone back to treatment. Are there many cycling in june/july?


----------



## haj624

Welcome Kelly!!!:flower:

Just before I got like AF cramps in my back...it cant be her already can it???


----------



## s08

oneof14 said:


> So8, any news on the beta? F'xd for a sticky bean!

Sorry for the delay in my update. It's not good news. I've been lying in bed crying for the last hour and a half. As expected, by beta was positive, but low. 13.8. And they want it over 50, so this will not be a viable pregnancy. I have to go back this weekend for another beta, but I know this is over. I'm now bleeding quite a bit. The last 24 hours have been such a roller coaster...going from bright positive hpt to bleeding and now this. Hell, the last couple years have been a roller coaster. 

I'm so glad I decided to "work from home" today because I'd be a mess at work. My poor husband was home when I got the results, but had to go hang out with his siblings from out of town so he's having to put on a brave face right now. 

I'm not sure if I'll be around in the next few days or not. I just need to process all this. It has been a terrible day obviously. When its all said and done, there is a big bottle of red wine calling my name...and I won't be sharing. Thanks again for all the support and take care all. Maybe I'll be back for a FET with some of you ladies later in the year.


----------



## MrsC8776

mrs stru said:


> The embryologist called this morning to say that 2 out of the 5 have fertilised. She couldn't tell me about the quality but wants me in tomorrow at midday for transfer. Just hope they survive tonight!

Fx for the two you have. I hope the transfer goes well tomorrow. :thumbup:



Kelly9 said:


> Hi everyone, I'd like to join,
> 
> I started bcp's today for ICSI#2 then DR june 6th with stims starting june 22 and ER july 4 if all goes as planned. We did ICSI in sept last year got a bfp then lost our girl at 18 weeks. Did a FET this april/may and bfn.
> 
> I do have an almost 2 year old boy who was a miracle bfp right before we were suppose to start ICSI but I don't want a huge age gap which is why we've gone back to treatment. Are there many cycling in june/july?

Welcome :hi: Sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: Fx for a BFP this cycle. There are quite a few people in June and July. I have the list on the first page.


----------



## haj624

so8-i am so so sorry love. take the time you need:hugs:


----------



## MrsC8776

s08 said:


> oneof14 said:
> 
> 
> So8, any news on the beta? F'xd for a sticky bean!
> 
> Sorry for the delay in my update. It's not good news. I've been lying in bed crying for the last hour and a half. As expected, by beta was positive, but low. 13.8. And they want it over 50, so this will not be a viable pregnancy. I have to go back this weekend for another beta, but I know this is over. I'm now bleeding quite a bit. The last 24 hours have been such a roller coaster...going from bright positive hpt to bleeding and now this. Hell, the last couple years have been a roller coaster.
> 
> I'm so glad I decided to "work from home" today because I'd be a mess at work. My poor husband was home when I got the results, but had to go hang out with his siblings from out of town so he's having to put on a brave face right now.
> 
> I'm not sure if I'll be around in the next few days or not. I just need to process all this. It has been a terrible day obviously. When its all said and done, there is a big bottle of red wine calling my name...and I won't be sharing. Thanks again for all the support and take care all. Maybe I'll be back for a FET with some of you ladies later in the year.Click to expand...

:hugs: I'm so sorry. This isn't fair. :nope: I will be thinking of you and your husband. Take all the time you need and know that we will be here for you when you feel up to talking. Enjoy your bottle of wine (or two) and take some time for yourself. :hugs:


----------



## daisy83

s08 - Sorry to hear your news, will be thinking if you. It's good you have the frostie for when you feel ready again. We will all be here xx


----------



## oneof14

s08, I am so sorry :hugs: , its a horrible feeling!


----------



## MoBaby

s08 sooo sorry :(


----------



## DaisyQ

S08 :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I am so sorry. Take good care of you and take all the time you need.


----------



## GettingBroody

s08, I was so so sorry to read your news... Sending loads and loads of :hugs:


----------



## AnnetteCali

S08, I am so sorry to hear about your terrible news today. take all of the time you need.. we will be here for you when you return. xoxxo thinking of you and your hubby! xoox


----------



## raelynn

S08 - So sorry to hear that. Sending lots of :hugs: your way. Take some time for yourself to get through this. We all understand.


----------



## Kelly9

S08 don't know you but I'm sorry you have to go through this. :hugs:


----------



## noasaint

So sorry *S08*, you are in my thoughts and prayers. 


LOL @ *Squid*!! Fridge raids at the parents sounds awesome. Are you doing AH too or just ICSI?


UGH, so the pharmacy called me today to say my RE faxed in the Rx. Apparently Ganireliz and it's alternative are on manufacturer back order. I only have one pharmacy I can use on my insurance so I'm screwed. Looks like we're paying out of pocket for it and trying for a very slim chance at reimbursement. I spent 30 minutes on the phone today with pharmacies trying to find it and had to leave a message for the RE only to have them call me back after hours while I was in an appointment. What are the patches for that they ordered? I hadn't heard them mention patches. When do I use them and how long????


----------



## MoBaby

estrogen patches probably. use after retrevial to help prepare the endometrium.

my meds are screwy also. i priced them online and got different results each time i did it. so i will wait for pharm to do it.

hope u can get the meds! i dont know what gangrelix is used for but can re give you something differemt?


----------



## alscreetch

:cry: I'm really sorry S08... And to any others needing a hug right now... :hugs: I wish there was something we could do to help ease your pain...


----------



## BlueStorm

so8 I am so sorry about your terrible news. Take your time and we will be here when you get back


----------



## MrsC8776

Hey ladies,

Some things have come up and we had a major financial set back. As of right now we will not being going through IVF. We are both ok with this decision but I wanted to let you all know. Reality set in today that it's just not going to happen for us this way. 

I will keep updating the front page for a little while. I will continue to cheer you all on and cross my fingers that you all get your BFP. When the time comes that I can't do the front page anymore I will ask for offers on who wants to take over doing updates. I've seen that this can be done so I know it's possible. :flower:


----------



## raelynn

MrsC - So sorry to hear that! Are you guys considering other options like IUI since you had such good results from the TESE?


----------



## MoBaby

mrsc: i thought you were good to go :( after dh tese and everything i hate to see you go. can you arrange payment plan with clinic or maybe obtain a loan? anyway at all you can make it happen? i hate this...you had your heart set on it. please just stay on the thread for a little longer


----------



## MrsC8776

raelynn said:


> MrsC - So sorry to hear that! Are you guys considering other options like IUI since you had such good results from the TESE?

We are looking into that option. They are going to get back to us on the official count and see what we can do. 



MoBaby said:


> mrsc: i thought you were good to go :( after dh tese and everything i hate to see you go. can you arrange payment plan with clinic or maybe obtain a loan? anyway at all you can make it happen? i hate this...you had your heart set on it. please just stay on the thread for a little longer

:( Yes I did have my heart set on it and so did hubby. A week ago things looked like it could happen but then our taxes didn't come back. They went towards something from so long ago that hubby forgot about it. The clinic will not allow us to make payments because we are fully out of pocket. A loan is not something that we can do either as hubby's credit got ruined in his divorce years ago and mine isn't established enough. :nope: Theres nothing we can do. We do still have our meeting on the 31st to talk about our options though. I did have quite the cry earlier but I'm ok now. I will stay here for a while longer. I feel very close to you girls and I hate to leave you all. :hugs:


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

So sorry SO8 for you news =(

Big hugs. Praying for you


----------



## raelynn

MrsC - I so hope they can work something out for you when you have your meeting. You deserve some good news! I really hope they can make something work especially after your hubby has gone through the TESE and you got such amazing results. I'm sending lots of hugs and prayers your way! :hugs:


----------



## haj624

Mrsc-I am so sorry to hear about what. This really sucks. Hopefully iui or something like that can work out for you guys!!!


----------



## azlissie

s08, I am so sorry to hear about your results. I can't imagine what you're feeling right now but we're here for you and I hope you come back when you can.

MrsC, I'm so sorry to hear about your funding falling through! You were getting so close - it must be so frustrating. Is there any chance you could find a different insurance that covered IVF? I hope you can start saving and working towards doing IVF somewhere down the road.

Haj, I don't know what to tell you about the back pain. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it's not AF making an obscenely early arrival.

Not much going on over here - AF showed up today, so if all goes well I'll have one more cycle and then I can kiss the witch goodbye for 9 months!!


----------



## GettingBroody

:hugs: MrsC, it is awful that money can dictate these things... I really hope IUI works out for you. :dust:


----------



## Tella

MrsC > Thanks :hugs: I cant wait either, im so ready for this bfp. And I will so much more relaxed and have fewer expectations of this cycle.

We also had to pay a "deposit" but like you say, "deposit" isnt the right wording. We paid half on start of stims, then a small amount at the hospital, another small amount at the clinic day of ER and then the balance on day of ET.

Oh no MrsC, im so sorry to hear about your setback :hugs: I hope that you will be able to get back to treatment soon, as you have your spermies and just need a few eggies to add to it. :hug: I pray for a MIRACLE bfp for you!

S08 > :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug:
Im so sorry about the low Beta, but don&#8217;t give up on your bean yet it might have just been a late implanter. Im keeping my fingers crossed for you: hugs:

Take the time you need, it is a very hard day and only time will help you feel better. Hope DH can be with you this whole weekend. Funny you say about the bottle of red wine, I also had a 3/4 bottel the night after our failed cycle, and it was great except for the next morning :hugs:

MrsStru > Praying for your two embies :hugs:

Kelly > Welcome :hi:, I hope you get your bfp on your IVF in June. Sorry about your loss :hugs: Im also starting stims in June and will have a late June/early July ER depending if I O naturallly or not this cycle. 

haj > AF like cramps is common in your TWW after IVF. Funny enough I have been getting them now even before O, so you should be fine.

nosaint > oh no, that is horrible. Hope its not to costly out of pocket. Hope you have managed to get your meds. When do you need to start with them? I didn&#8217;t do any patches so not sure.

azlissie > Sorry about AF, hope you get lucky in this cycle! When do you start with MEds for IVF?

AFM > Went to accu this morning and we are gonna space it out a bit more, up to now it has been everyday. Only going on Monday and Wednesday again and then only the week thereafter again. But i must say my acu lady is God sent, she has brought down the price of my sessions to just cover the costs of her needles. If i convert it, her normal charge is $60 per session but now she is just charging me $14 :thumbup: She has become apart of my family and feels like a second mother.

You guys must have a fabulous weekend, mine is action packed as always!


----------



## DaisyQ

Mrs. C :nope: I really hope you find away around this set back. Millions of :hugs: to you.


----------



## mrs stru

:hugs: S08
MrsC- :hugs: hope you can work something out.

I am currently chilling on the sofa after my embryo transfer. Both made it, one was a 2cell and the other a 4cell both of an ok quality ( on a scale of 1-6 with 1 being top quality, they were 3 & 3+). Although my clinic generally only transfer one, we were allowed to transfer both due to them not being top quality. So I am currently PUPO with twins :happydance:

Now comes the long wait - OTD is 8th June.


----------



## haj624

yayy mrs stru!!!


----------



## haj624

Even though I've been home the past few days I've kinda been in another world. Today I'm 4dp5dt...I caved and tested with a cheapie from the $1 store this morning....so dumb...of course it was negative. Supposedly it was supposed to be fairly sensitive but who knows. I've been getting AF like cramping here and there. I don't really know what it means if anything. Last night I actually had cramps the woke me up (I'm not quite sure if they woke me up or I woke up and had them lol) But aside from that its been in my back. Nothing crazy though. I had a really crappy sleep last night. Every hour I kept waking up and I don't know I just felt weird. I dont know why the past 2 days I've kinda just felt down in the dumps. I guess I'm just scared/nervous. I'm scared to be optomistic and have everything crushed. Idk. I've been talking to my little sweet peas everyday and praying every night. Even dh talks to them a few times a day. He tells them to stick stick stick!!!


----------



## BlueStorm

Mrs C - I am soo sorry to hear that your funding fell thru. This must have been devestating. I hate that money has a hold on us for everything we do in life. It's not fair and hopefully one day law makers will realize this is a disease and should be treated that way so that all insurance will cover IVF. I will be praying for you and hope you get your miracle some other way. 

mrs stru - Rest up and keep those embies comfy

Haj - at least you know that the trigger shot is out of your system!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

My funding for my IVF has kinda went through as well.....but we are going to discuss with the doc on the 31st what we can do to get more funds available :( ...its rough :( Anyways....I get my stim meds on the 30th :) lets pray they work I'll keep everyone updated an maybe put up some ultrasound shots if you all don't mind me posting them?!?! My doc is really liberal with if I want prints of something I get them :) I even got the ones from my lap/dye :) pretty interesting :) especially with all my problems!


----------



## michelle01

Oh S08 I am so sorry hun, big :hugs: your way! Take all the time you need!

MrsC - I am sorry to hear about your funding; hopefully you can work something out! :hugs:

Haj - Its definitely still early! You still have a few more days so I would wait and then test again, I know, easier said then done. 

Mrs Stru - Congrats on being PUPO :happydance:


----------



## AnnetteCali

haj624 said:


> Even though I've been home the past few days I've kinda been in another world. Today I'm 4dp5dt...I caved and tested with a cheapie from the $1 store this morning....so dumb...of course it was negative. Supposedly it was supposed to be fairly sensitive but who knows. I've been getting AF like cramping here and there. I don't really know what it means if anything. Last night I actually had cramps the woke me up (I'm not quite sure if they woke me up or I woke up and had them lol) But aside from that its been in my back. Nothing crazy though. I had a really crappy sleep last night. Every hour I kept waking up and I don't know I just felt weird. I dont know why the past 2 days I've kinda just felt down in the dumps. I guess I'm just scared/nervous. I'm scared to be optomistic and have everything crushed. Idk. I've been talking to my little sweet peas everyday and praying every night. Even dh talks to them a few times a day. He tells them to stick stick stick!!!

Haj... we are in the same boat.. except I learned my lesson about those damn $1 store tests! I used them before I had my miscarriage in December.. I had high hcg levels of 300 - 2000. I peed on a stick twice a day when I found out i was pregnant... the $1 store test was negative at 300... and almost negative at 2000. they didnt start showing up a bit until I was already a good 2 weeks pregnant. 

Don't be discouraged.. i know its silly when we test so early. I've had cycles where i had to do it just so i could get past the day. i know physically at 4dpt that you cant get a positive. .. but.. the funny thing is.. it crossed my mind this morning too! good thing i already used my fmu.. otherwise.. my crazy butt would have been testing too! so you are NORMAL~~  

Cramping is a good thing... although.. it an be deceiving because the progesterone causes cramping as well. are you on progesterone suppositories/oil ? i'm taking both plus crinone so i'm trying not to let myself read into my symptoms too much. 

Keeping my fingers crossed for all of us!! Lets hold out until Sunday... that way we will be 6dp5dt  i plan on using a first response for that one.. i have one left in the house before i go buy more like a crazy lady! lol.... 

xoxox


----------



## MrsC8776

mrs stru said:


> :hugs: S08
> MrsC- :hugs: hope you can work something out.
> 
> I am currently chilling on the sofa after my embryo transfer. Both made it, one was a 2cell and the other a 4cell both of an ok quality ( on a scale of 1-6 with 1 being top quality, they were 3 & 3+). Although my clinic generally only transfer one, we were allowed to transfer both due to them not being top quality. So I am currently PUPO with twins :happydance:
> 
> Now comes the long wait - OTD is 8th June.

Congrats n being PUPO! :happydance: What is you OTD? EDIT... :dohh: just saw 6/8



haj624 said:


> Even though I've been home the past few days I've kinda been in another world. Today I'm 4dp5dt...I caved and tested with a cheapie from the $1 store this morning....so dumb...of course it was negative. Supposedly it was supposed to be fairly sensitive but who knows. I've been getting AF like cramping here and there. I don't really know what it means if anything. Last night I actually had cramps the woke me up (I'm not quite sure if they woke me up or I woke up and had them lol) But aside from that its been in my back. Nothing crazy though. I had a really crappy sleep last night. Every hour I kept waking up and I don't know I just felt weird. I dont know why the past 2 days I've kinda just felt down in the dumps. I guess I'm just scared/nervous. I'm scared to be optomistic and have everything crushed. Idk. I've been talking to my little sweet peas everyday and praying every night. Even dh talks to them a few times a day. He tells them to stick stick stick!!!

Sorry you are feeling a little down. :hugs: I think it's normal to feel nervous or scared during the process. Fx for a BFP! 



AndreaFlorida said:


> My funding for my IVF has kinda went through as well.....but we are going to discuss with the doc on the 31st what we can do to get more funds available :( ...its rough :( Anyways....I get my stim meds on the 30th :) lets pray they work I'll keep everyone updated an maybe put up some ultrasound shots if you all don't mind me posting them?!?! My doc is really liberal with if I want prints of something I get them :) I even got the ones from my lap/dye :) pretty interesting :) especially with all my problems!

We have appointments on the same day. I hope that you can find the funds for the IVF. Yay for getting stims! 

Thanks for all your kind words ladies. It's a big decision we have to make but I believe we are making the right one. Theres really nothing we can do about it now but honestly we are ok. Until we decide what our next step is I will hang around.


----------



## DaisyQ

Haj, I just think it's too early. I think your cramps sound like a good thing - possibly related to implantation and your uterus expanding. That is a common TWW sign - cramps that wake you up in the middle of the night. I just think you need to give it another couple of days.

Mrs. Stru - sending you sticky vibes


----------



## haj624

haj624 said:


> Even though I've been home the past few days I've kinda been in another world. Today I'm 4dp5dt...I caved and tested with a cheapie from the $1 store this morning....so dumb...of course it was negative. Supposedly it was supposed to be fairly sensitive but who knows. I've been getting AF like cramping here and there. I don't really know what it means if anything. Last night I actually had cramps the woke me up (I'm not quite sure if they woke me up or I woke up and had them lol) But aside from that its been in my back. Nothing crazy though. I had a really crappy sleep last night. Every hour I kept waking up and I don't know I just felt weird. I dont know why the past 2 days I've kinda just felt down in the dumps. I guess I'm just scared/nervous. I'm scared to be optomistic and have everything crushed. Idk. I've been talking to my little sweet peas everyday and praying every night. Even dh talks to them a few times a day. He tells them to stick stick stick!!!




BlueStorm said:


> Mrs C - I am soo sorry to hear that your funding fell thru. This must have been devestating. I hate that money has a hold on us for everything we do in life. It's not fair and hopefully one day law makers will realize this is a disease and should be treated that way so that all insurance will cover IVF. I will be praying for you and hope you get your miracle some other way.
> 
> mrs stru - Rest up and keep those embies comfy
> 
> Haj - at least you know that the trigger shot is out of your system!

Yeah I had checked the day after my transfer because obviously I wouldnt be pregnant and it was gone.



michelle01 said:


> Oh S08 I am so sorry hun, big :hugs: your way! Take all the time you need!
> 
> MrsC - I am sorry to hear about your funding; hopefully you can work something out! :hugs:
> 
> Haj - Its definitely still early! You still have a few more days so I would wait and then test again, I know, easier said then done.
> 
> Mrs Stru - Congrats on being PUPO :happydance:

I know, I dont know why I even did it. Its almost like I kinda want to prove any optimism wrong bc im afraid of getting my hopes up.



AnnetteCali said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Even though I've been home the past few days I've kinda been in another world. Today I'm 4dp5dt...I caved and tested with a cheapie from the $1 store this morning....so dumb...of course it was negative. Supposedly it was supposed to be fairly sensitive but who knows. I've been getting AF like cramping here and there. I don't really know what it means if anything. Last night I actually had cramps the woke me up (I'm not quite sure if they woke me up or I woke up and had them lol) But aside from that its been in my back. Nothing crazy though. I had a really crappy sleep last night. Every hour I kept waking up and I don't know I just felt weird. I dont know why the past 2 days I've kinda just felt down in the dumps. I guess I'm just scared/nervous. I'm scared to be optomistic and have everything crushed. Idk. I've been talking to my little sweet peas everyday and praying every night. Even dh talks to them a few times a day. He tells them to stick stick stick!!!
> 
> Haj... we are in the same boat.. except I learned my lesson about those damn $1 store tests! I used them before I had my miscarriage in December.. I had high hcg levels of 300 - 2000. I peed on a stick twice a day when I found out i was pregnant... the $1 store test was negative at 300... and almost negative at 2000. they didnt start showing up a bit until I was already a good 2 weeks pregnant.
> 
> Don't be discouraged.. i know its silly when we test so early. I've had cycles where i had to do it just so i could get past the day. i know physically at 4dpt that you cant get a positive. .. but.. the funny thing is.. it crossed my mind this morning too! good thing i already used my fmu.. otherwise.. my crazy butt would have been testing too! so you are NORMAL~~
> 
> Cramping is a good thing... although.. it an be deceiving because the progesterone causes cramping as well. are you on progesterone suppositories/oil ? i'm taking both plus crinone so i'm trying not to let myself read into my symptoms too much.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for all of us!! Lets hold out until Sunday... that way we will be 6dp5dt  i plan on using a first response for that one.. i have one left in the house before i go buy more like a crazy lady! lol....
> 
> xoxoxClick to expand...

I know $1 store tests suck lol. But when you look up this one its supposed to have the same sensitivity as a frer. I just had them in to test out my trigger.

I'm like the online queen...crazy I know:wacko:. And of course there are stories of women who did test positive at 4dp5dt so you know you get that thought in your head that I should too. And I thought especially since I my blasts were hatching it might have worked. So of course i looked under every light in the house to see if maybe just possibly there was a light line. Then there was the other part of me that doesnt want to be optimistic and have a major let down. So taking a test was kinda like see. 

Yea I know progesterone can mock symptoms but cramps are really my only ones. I was originally nauseous but that stopped before transfer and i was still in a little pain from the transfer and between that and my constipation I'm not really sure if I was cramping then or I was just in pain. And of course in my head the cramping only started after the transfer lol. I'm just doing the PIO shots.

Yeah I'm going to hold of testing till Sunday now. I'm going to go out tomorrow night and pick up some FRER's since I only have 1 dollar store test left.



MrsC8776 said:


> mrs stru said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: S08
> MrsC- :hugs: hope you can work something out.
> 
> I am currently chilling on the sofa after my embryo transfer. Both made it, one was a 2cell and the other a 4cell both of an ok quality ( on a scale of 1-6 with 1 being top quality, they were 3 & 3+). Although my clinic generally only transfer one, we were allowed to transfer both due to them not being top quality. So I am currently PUPO with twins :happydance:
> 
> Now comes the long wait - OTD is 8th June.
> 
> Congrats n being PUPO! :happydance: What is you OTD? EDIT... :dohh: just saw 6/8
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Even though I've been home the past few days I've kinda been in another world. Today I'm 4dp5dt...I caved and tested with a cheapie from the $1 store this morning....so dumb...of course it was negative. Supposedly it was supposed to be fairly sensitive but who knows. I've been getting AF like cramping here and there. I don't really know what it means if anything. Last night I actually had cramps the woke me up (I'm not quite sure if they woke me up or I woke up and had them lol) But aside from that its been in my back. Nothing crazy though. I had a really crappy sleep last night. Every hour I kept waking up and I don't know I just felt weird. I dont know why the past 2 days I've kinda just felt down in the dumps. I guess I'm just scared/nervous. I'm scared to be optomistic and have everything crushed. Idk. I've been talking to my little sweet peas everyday and praying every night. Even dh talks to them a few times a day. He tells them to stick stick stick!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry you are feeling a little down. :hugs: I think it's normal to feel nervous or scared during the process. Fx for a BFP!
> 
> 
> 
> AndreaFlorida said:
> 
> 
> My funding for my IVF has kinda went through as well.....but we are going to discuss with the doc on the 31st what we can do to get more funds available :( ...its rough :( Anyways....I get my stim meds on the 30th :) lets pray they work I'll keep everyone updated an maybe put up some ultrasound shots if you all don't mind me posting them?!?! My doc is really liberal with if I want prints of something I get them :) I even got the ones from my lap/dye :) pretty interesting :) especially with all my problems!Click to expand...
> 
> We have appointments on the same day. I hope that you can find the funds for the IVF. Yay for getting stims!
> 
> Thanks for all your kind words ladies. It's a big decision we have to make but I believe we are making the right one. Theres really nothing we can do about it now but honestly we are ok. Until we decide what our next step is I will hang around.Click to expand...

Thanks hun!



DaisyQ said:


> Haj, I just think it's too early. I think your cramps sound like a good thing - possibly related to implantation and your uterus expanding. That is a common TWW sign - cramps that wake you up in the middle of the night. I just think you need to give it another couple of days.
> 
> Mrs. Stru - sending you sticky vibes

Thanks love!


----------



## myboo1971

S08 - :hugs::hugs: I went through something similar last year. You're in my thoughts and prayers hun.


----------



## Ginger7

Hi Im starting hopefully Mid June....we lost our first BFP to MC and have been ttc for 10 yrs now. this will be round three and a little different...short protocol IVF#3 with ICSI and possible PGD pending genetic testing.


----------



## MrsC8776

Ginger7 said:


> Hi Im starting hopefully Mid June....we lost our first BFP to MC and have been ttc for 10 yrs now. this will be round three and a little different...short protocol IVF#3 with ICSI and possible PGD pending genetic testing.

Welcome :hi: Sorry to hear about your loss. There are so many girls on here for support and I hope you find it helpful.


----------



## Ginger7

MrsC8776 said:


> Ginger7 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Im starting hopefully Mid June....we lost our first BFP to MC and have been ttc for 10 yrs now. this will be round three and a little different...short protocol IVF#3 with ICSI and possible PGD pending genetic testing.
> 
> Welcome :hi: Sorry to hear about your loss. There are so many girls on here for support and I hope you find it helpful.Click to expand...

Thank You! Still really new to this site and trying to figure it all out...


----------



## MrsC8776

Ginger7 said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ginger7 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Im starting hopefully Mid June....we lost our first BFP to MC and have been ttc for 10 yrs now. this will be round three and a little different...short protocol IVF#3 with ICSI and possible PGD pending genetic testing.
> 
> Welcome :hi: Sorry to hear about your loss. There are so many girls on here for support and I hope you find it helpful.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank You! Still really new to this site and trying to figure it all out...Click to expand...

Not a problem. If you have any questions feel free to ask. :flower:


----------



## Kelly9

Sorry mrs c I hope they can work something out. We're borrowing this time around from our mil. We worked a crap load of over time the first time around and managed to pay for it our selves. 

Bcp's making me feel gross. ugh. 19 more days of them.


----------



## Ginger7

MrsC8776 said:


> Ginger7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ginger7 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Im starting hopefully Mid June....we lost our first BFP to MC and have been ttc for 10 yrs now. this will be round three and a little different...short protocol IVF#3 with ICSI and possible PGD pending genetic testing.
> 
> Welcome :hi: Sorry to hear about your loss. There are so many girls on here for support and I hope you find it helpful.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank You! Still really new to this site and trying to figure it all out...Click to expand...
> 
> Not a problem. If you have any questions feel free to ask. :flower:Click to expand...

Just wondering why I cant get my signature to come up??? I have saved it, maybe it will come up this time. Thank you for your help!


----------



## Ginger7

Ginger7 said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ginger7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ginger7 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Im starting hopefully Mid June....we lost our first BFP to MC and have been ttc for 10 yrs now. this will be round three and a little different...short protocol IVF#3 with ICSI and possible PGD pending genetic testing.
> 
> Welcome :hi: Sorry to hear about your loss. There are so many girls on here for support and I hope you find it helpful.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank You! Still really new to this site and trying to figure it all out...Click to expand...
> 
> Not a problem. If you have any questions feel free to ask. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Just wondering why I cant get my signature to come up??? I have saved it, maybe it will come up this time. Thank you for your help!Click to expand...

Yay! success:thumbup:


----------



## MrsC8776

Kelly9 said:


> Sorry mrs c I hope they can work something out. We're borrowing this time around from our mil. We worked a crap load of over time the first time around and managed to pay for it our selves.
> 
> Bcp's making me feel gross. ugh. 19 more days of them.

Thanks hun. We tried to borrow from everyone in the family and they all said no. My family is funny like that and they don't give loans to people. It's ok though, we will have a child one way or another. :thumbup:



Ginger7 said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ginger7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ginger7 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Im starting hopefully Mid June....we lost our first BFP to MC and have been ttc for 10 yrs now. this will be round three and a little different...short protocol IVF#3 with ICSI and possible PGD pending genetic testing.
> 
> Welcome :hi: Sorry to hear about your loss. There are so many girls on here for support and I hope you find it helpful.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank You! Still really new to this site and trying to figure it all out...Click to expand...
> 
> Not a problem. If you have any questions feel free to ask. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Just wondering why I cant get my signature to come up??? I have saved it, maybe it will come up this time. Thank you for your help!Click to expand...

Looks like it worked! :thumbup:


----------



## AnnetteCali

okay ladies... all this talk with Haj about testing early... and what did I go and do this morning?!!! I took a first response test... ugh! I knew it was too early... i'm only 4dp5dt... i dont know what i was expecting to see. I guess i sorta was hopeful because i feel pinching and cramping... but of course it was a bfn! 

I too looked under every light possible.. stared at the stick until i was seeing doubles! lol. still no line! I wont even tell my DH that i tested this early because he will think i'm nuts! 

Thanks for listening... just needed to share my craziness! now i have to buy more tests because i used my last one! lol... ggrrr


----------



## MoBaby

Kelly9 said:


> Sorry
> 
> Bcp's making me feel gross. ugh. 19 more days of them.

Same with me but I stil have 5 wks :(


----------



## Kelly9

mobaby that sucks! Why so long? 

mrsc, you will have your baby one day one way or the other. Do you mind me asking what your fertility issues are? My husband has moderate male factor and we managed to conceive our son naturally just the month before we were to start ICSI the first time so miracles do happen.


----------



## haj624

AnnetteCali said:


> okay ladies... all this talk with Haj about testing early... and what did I go and do this morning?!!! I took a first response test... ugh! I knew it was too early... i'm only 4dp5dt... i dont know what i was expecting to see. I guess i sorta was hopeful because i feel pinching and cramping... but of course it was a bfn!
> 
> I too looked under every light possible.. stared at the stick until i was seeing doubles! lol. still no line! I wont even tell my DH that i tested this early because he will think i'm nuts!
> 
> Thanks for listening... just needed to share my craziness! now i have to buy more tests because i used my last one! lol... ggrrr

So I get the blame foe this one??? Lol. Hun clearly I like driving myself just as crazy as you do. Crazy enough that I took another dollar store test. I swore I saw the faintest of faint lines. So I showed Dh, who wanted to beat me for even testing and he said he might see a little something but it's barely there. I said I'll take a barely there. But then again he thought he saw something on the test I showed him after that I took this morning. I thought it looked pinkish but it may have just been one of those outlines of the test line. I've done that before. Ugh until tomorrow I guess


----------



## Kelly9

haj I got the faintest of faint lines on my 9dpo test with my first icsi so it could be. Didn't know for sure till the next day though.


----------



## georx

So, I had to postpone my IVF cycle for a few weeks. They did the saline sonogram & found a 1 cm polyp. I'm having that removed next week, then on to stims 6/3/12. I'll post more as I know it. On top of that- did another DH sperm analysis and found that he has morphology issues. grrr. Of his gajillion spermies, only 2% have proper morphology, so we're destined for IVF with ICSI.

Anyone else have morphology issues? Any way to improve that or is it just biology?


----------



## georx

BlueStorm said:


> Mrs C - I am soo sorry to hear that your funding fell thru. This must have been devestating. I hate that money has a hold on us for everything we do in life. It's not fair and hopefully one day law makers will realize this is a disease and should be treated that way so that all insurance will cover IVF. I will be praying for you and hope you get your miracle some other way.
> 
> mrs stru - Rest up and keep those embies comfy
> 
> Haj - at least you know that the trigger shot is out of your system!

Agreed! This is a disease that affects lot of couples- but not "every" couple, which would keep the costs down!! grrr. I'm paying out of pocket for the whole thing, no insurance for IVF treatments.


----------



## Kelly9

My Dh has morph issues on top of low counts and slightly bad swimmers but from what I've heard there's not much you can do. At least nothing we've tried, obviously if he wears tight undies switch to boxers, avoid caffeine alcohol smoking and hot tubs and bicycle riding.


----------



## haj624

Kelly I definitely know its possible. But I had gone to get a frer to use for the morning so I of course used one tonight bc I needed to know if what I saw was something. The frer was stark white. So it mustve been nothing of its not coming up on there just my mind playing tricks on me


----------



## AnnetteCali

Look at how quick I was to put the blame on someone else! lol.. oooh.... hopefully this is the beginning of your BFP!!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you! I am going to buy more tests tomorrow... my DH just laughed when I told him. He knows I cant wait for the blood test... although.. he doesnt know i tested today! lol.. in my mind that was just confirming the trigger shot is out of my system! .. me and my crazy mind! 

Keep me posted on your test tomorrow! xoxo


----------



## Kelly9

Haj: try not to worry your urine may not be strong enough. Oddly enough I also always got stronger positives with second morning urine so long as I didn't dilute it with fluids.


----------



## AnnetteCali

haj624 said:


> Kelly I definitely know its possible. But I had gone to get a frer to use for the morning so I of course used one tonight bc I needed to know if what I saw was something. The frer was stark white. So it mustve been nothing of its not coming up on there just my mind playing tricks on me


Darn.. use first morning urine!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Thanks MrsC :) I can't wait to hear about more PUPO's congrats to all :) this is so exciting to follow everyones journey...I'm sure I can come up with the funds somehow...just might take a little longer than planned ya know :\ more like January/February time frame :) thanks to income tax :) lol Plus hubby is military so maybe just maybe he made Tech Sgt :) that would be awesome :) an would cover most of the costs :)


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

AndreaFlorida said:


> Thanks MrsC :) I can't wait to hear about more PUPO's congrats to all :) this is so exciting to follow everyones journey...I'm sure I can come up with the funds somehow...just might take a little longer than planned ya know :\ more like January/February time frame :) thanks to income tax :) lol Plus hubby is military so maybe just maybe he made Tech Sgt :) that would be awesome :) an would cover most of the costs :)

Fx'd for ya girl!
I started couponing to save as much money as I could..and we set aside money little by little every month. You'd be surprised how fast it all adds up.
Hope everything works out for you and you can do your IVF soon!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Thanks Born2Be I really truly hope so :)....Just one little miracle would be such a blessing to us. DH doesn't have any biologicals :( so I want him to have at least one!


----------



## Tella

GL to all of you testing! Fx'd for all of them becoming bfp's!

Regarding sperm quality, look into StaminoGro it is great! My dh has been on it for 3 months now so we will see the results in our next IVF. But everything I read about it is great!


----------



## MrsC8776

Kelly9 said:


> mobaby that sucks! Why so long?
> 
> mrsc, you will have your baby one day one way or the other. Do you mind me asking what your fertility issues are? My husband has moderate male factor and we managed to conceive our son naturally just the month before we were to start ICSI the first time so miracles do happen.

I don't mind sharing whats wrong. Our fertility issue is my hubby doesn't have any sperm. I mean he does but they are not getting out due to a previous vasectomy. We tried a reversal but it healed up. So IVF is the only way if we want to use his sperm. Thats not an option for us right now and I don't know if it ever will be. It's ok though, we will figure something out. Like I said, we will have a child one way or another. Those are his words. :flower:



georx said:


> So, I had to postpone my IVF cycle for a few weeks. They did the saline sonogram & found a 1 cm polyp. I'm having that removed next week, then on to stims 6/3/12. I'll post more as I know it. On top of that- did another DH sperm analysis and found that he has morphology issues. grrr. Of his gajillion spermies, only 2% have proper morphology, so we're destined for IVF with ICSI.
> 
> Anyone else have morphology issues? Any way to improve that or is it just biology?

Sorry to hear about the small delay. I hope getting the polyp removed goes well. :thumbup:

Fx for the ladies testing!


----------



## TTB

Wow a lot has happened in the past few days!

s08 - I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. I could have written your exact posts back in April. I had spotting for 5 days, multiple faint positives and then a low beta, it was actually 13 as well. It is an incredibly hard thing to go through, big :hugs:

MrsC - I'm so sorry to hear about your financial setback! I really hope you can still achieve your dream one way or another. Big :hugs:

Alscreetch - I've been cramping too, it's been doing my head in! Feels like AF is on her way. Are you going to test? - look at me being a bad influence :)

Welcome Born2BeAMommy - Wow, that is a lot of eggs and embryos!! Lots of luck with your testing.

Tella - Sounds like your appt went really well, glad you can start moving onto your next cycle.

BlueStorm - Sounds like things are progressing well. I was very hungry on my first lot of stims, and put on a bit of weight, eek! Had to try and control myself this time around.

mrs stru - Glad to hear your transfer went well

Welcome Kelly9 - Sorry to hear about your mc. Lots of luck with your upcoming cycle!

Haj - I've been getting cramps and have a backache too. So you caved, lol. Testing drives me crazy, and not testing drives me crazy too, arghhhh. Good luck with your test on Sunday!

nosaint - hope they were able to sort our the medication for you

AndreaFlorida - Hope all works out for you

Welcome Ginger7

georx - sorry that you have to have surgery and postpone your cycle

AFM - I'm turning into a crazy person, lol. I've been cramping for the last few days and have a backache, feels like AF is about to arrive :( Have stayed strong and haven't tested yet but don't know how much longer I can hold out...


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies, so I woke up at like 4am and had to pee so I used my frer....stark white. I felt like such a dummy. I woke up again at 8:30 and just felt weird...like at ease. I dont know I cant really explain it. So I decided to use another frer. I know at this point you ladies are like are you crazy...you used 5 in 24 hours!!! Buttt I got a faint line on the frer...i think I got my bfp ladies!!!:bfp:

Im attaching a picture but you really have to like enlarge it to the whole screen to see the line. Let me know if you see anything.
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 48


----------



## raelynn

I see it! Definitely a line there. Congrats!!

AFM - AF finally came so I'll be starting my birth control round on Monday!


----------



## MoBaby

That's bfp! Congrats haj!


----------



## haj624

Thanks ladies. I'm like shaking. I just hope it's a sticky bean!!! I had all these creative ways of telling Dh but I'm picking him up from the train now from work and I know I'm just going to blurt it out. I'm just very overwhelmed, excited, and very very nervous


----------



## TTB

I see a line, massive congrats Haj!!!


----------



## raelynn

So happy for you, Haj! I'm sure it is completely overwhelming and so very exciting!


----------



## DaisyQ

georx said:


> So, I had to postpone my IVF cycle for a few weeks. They did the saline sonogram & found a 1 cm polyp. I'm having that removed next week, then on to stims 6/3/12. I'll post more as I know it. On top of that- did another DH sperm analysis and found that he has morphology issues. grrr. Of his gajillion spermies, only 2% have proper morphology, so we're destined for IVF with ICSI.
> 
> Anyone else have morphology issues? Any way to improve that or is it just biology?

Georx - sorry about the postponement and morph issues. I had my first cycle canceled, so I know how hard it is to be postponed. Now I'm worried because I never had a saline sono, and am wondering if I should have it before moving forward with my IVF cycle... and worried I'll have a polyp and will have to postpone - AGAIN! Did most of you ladies have saline sonos?? I just had the HSG.

As for morph, my husband's last SA showed only 1% morph. Like Kelly said, no alcohol, tobacco, caffeine, artificial sweeteners, no hot showers, no baths or hot tubs, boxers not briefs, no bicycling and try to stay away from environmental toxins like cleaning and gardening supplies, and even lotions, colognes, and hair products have chemicals that can be harmful (parabens and others). Also try to avoid pesticides (try to buy organic food). Also I think being overweight can play a role. And there are vitamins like Tella said. I've heard Fertilaid for men and conception XR are good.



haj624 said:


> Hey ladies, so I woke up at like 4am and had to pee so I used my frer....stark white. I felt like such a dummy. I woke up again at 8:30 and just felt weird...like at ease. I dont know I cant really explain it. So I decided to use another frer. I know at this point you ladies are like are you crazy...you used 5 in 24 hours!!! Buttt I got a faint line on the frer...i think I got my bfp ladies!!!:bfp:
> 
> Im attaching a picture but you really have to like enlarge it to the whole screen to see the line. Let me know if you see anything.

Haj!!! I TOTALLY see a line!!! Congratulations lady! I knew those nighttime cramps were a good sign!

Yay!


----------



## BlueStorm

Yay haj!! I totally see a line. Congrats!


----------



## AnnetteCali

Haj.. I totally see a line!!! yay!! This is the beginning of your BFP!! WOOOO !!!!


----------



## haj624

thanks ladies!!!

Annette youre next!!


----------



## AnnetteCali

haj624 said:


> thanks ladies!!!
> 
> Annette youre next!!



I hope so... now i'm nervous because I don't feel many signs.. other than slight pinching and mild cramping... :/ i'm going to buy tests today and probably pee on one tonight because i cant wait till tomorrow morning. hoping i see a line.. otherwise i know i will be mega depressed!!! 

Congrats on the BFP!!


----------



## GettingBroody

I very rarely see lines when people post photos but I can see yours Haj!!


----------



## haj624

AnnetteCali said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> thanks ladies!!!
> 
> Annette youre next!!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so... now i'm nervous because I don't feel many signs.. other than slight pinching and mild cramping... :/ i'm going to buy tests today and probably pee on one tonight because i cant wait till tomorrow morning. hoping i see a line.. otherwise i know i will be mega depressed!!!
> 
> Congrats on the BFP!!Click to expand...

Honestly thats all I've really had. The only other thing is that I havent been able to sleep at night (although I thought I should feel the opposite) and ive had a little bit of crazy dreams. nothing else yet though


----------



## noasaint

*OMG Haj!!!!* Fingers crossed for you girl. Wonderful news, hope that line gets darker and darker.


Question ladies.................got my HUGE box of supplies this morning but there are no syringes and needles for the Menopur. Is this normal? Do I need to buy them myself? Our appointment is Tuesday with the ART nurse but I can't wait that long for an answer since I'm such a planner.


----------



## AnnetteCali

haj624 said:


> AnnetteCali said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> thanks ladies!!!
> 
> Annette youre next!!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so... now i'm nervous because I don't feel many signs.. other than slight pinching and mild cramping... :/ i'm going to buy tests today and probably pee on one tonight because i cant wait till tomorrow morning. hoping i see a line.. otherwise i know i will be mega depressed!!!
> 
> Congrats on the BFP!!Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly thats all I've really had. The only other thing is that I havent been able to sleep at night (although I thought I should feel the opposite) and ive had a little bit of crazy dreams. nothing else yet thoughClick to expand...

Sooo exciting!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

haj624 said:


> Hey ladies, so I woke up at like 4am and had to pee so I used my frer....stark white. I felt like such a dummy. I woke up again at 8:30 and just felt weird...like at ease. I dont know I cant really explain it. So I decided to use another frer. I know at this point you ladies are like are you crazy...you used 5 in 24 hours!!! Buttt I got a faint line on the frer...i think I got my bfp ladies!!!:bfp:
> 
> Im attaching a picture but you really have to like enlarge it to the whole screen to see the line. Let me know if you see anything.

Congrats haj! :happydance:



raelynn said:


> I see it! Definitely a line there. Congrats!!
> 
> AFM - AF finally came so I'll be starting my birth control round on Monday!

Yay for getting things started :thumbup:


----------



## MoBaby

noasaint said:


> *OMG Haj!!!!* Fingers crossed for you girl. Wonderful news, hope that line gets darker and darker.
> 
> 
> Question ladies.................got my HUGE box of supplies this morning but there are no syringes and needles for the Menopur. Is this normal? Do I need to buy them myself? Our appointment is Tuesday with the ART nurse but I can't wait that long for an answer since I'm such a planner.

hey i would tell your re nurse...they are simple to get if just a mistake when they called in your rx. you will need a seperate needle for drawing it up and then one for injecting it. im getting my meds june 18th!!


----------



## Tella

Huge congrats Haj!!! Now I just wonder if it is 1 or 2 beans :)


----------



## Ginger7

AnnetteCali said:


> okay ladies... all this talk with Haj about testing early... and what did I go and do this morning?!!! I took a first response test... ugh! I knew it was too early... i'm only 4dp5dt... i dont know what i was expecting to see. I guess i sorta was hopeful because i feel pinching and cramping... but of course it was a bfn!
> 
> I too looked under every light possible.. stared at the stick until i was seeing doubles! lol. still no line! I wont even tell my DH that i tested this early because he will think i'm nuts!
> 
> Thanks for listening... just needed to share my craziness! now i have to buy more tests because i used my last one! lol... ggrrr

I was able to get my BFP @9dp5dt on a frer last month. I think it would be safe to test about that time so you don't have to keep buying HPT's


----------



## Ginger7

haj624 said:


> Hey ladies, so I woke up at like 4am and had to pee so I used my frer....stark white. I felt like such a dummy. I woke up again at 8:30 and just felt weird...like at ease. I dont know I cant really explain it. So I decided to use another frer. I know at this point you ladies are like are you crazy...you used 5 in 24 hours!!! Buttt I got a faint line on the frer...i think I got my bfp ladies!!!:bfp:
> 
> Im attaching a picture but you really have to like enlarge it to the whole screen to see the line. Let me know if you see anything.

I definetly see it! Yay congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## haj624

Thanks ladies!!!

I had stopped over at my Moms and I told her. Of course she said to me a million times are you sure jumping up and down. So I told her the test was positive. She was like take another one!! Of course afterwards she scolded me for testing early. oooo well!!!

So I took another one to show my Mom at like 4:00 (8 hours or so after my first one) and there was no second line. So needless to say I'm having heart failure now. Do you think because it was so faint this morning and I didn't use fmu like I did this morning?? I mean it definitely was positive this morning and as far as I know its hard to get a false positive.


----------



## MoBaby

its because it wasnt am wee  u are so early you need very concentrated urine a levels are still low. bet tomorrow with first wee its nice bfp!


----------



## MrsC8776

haj~ I agree with moBaby. Wait until tomorrow morning and I bet it will be nice and dark. Plus you can take a pic of it and send it to your mom. That way she knows you're sure. :winkwink:


----------



## MoBaby

Haj: with my bfp last cycle... I took a digi pm on 5dp5dt and it was bfp. Then the next am with smu I took a digi and it said bfn... I freaked out cried prayed everything etc then forced out a wee and took my last one and bfp.


----------



## haj624

Thanks ladies I hope that's right.

Mobaby why would the same brand one be positive and the next not if they were consecutive


----------



## MoBaby

idk...i think the one was faulty b/c i took a frer and ic also that were bfp.


----------



## haj624

I guess now I'm nervous the one that gave me the positive was faulty


----------



## MoBaby

no no no i hink your urine was dilute! youll see


----------



## haj624

I'm just such a worrier. I was so happy this morning I don't want that taken awsy


----------



## DaisyQ

Haj, impossible to get a false positive. Only way you get two lines is if the test is picking up hcg. I agree with the other ladies. It is early yet and you need concentrated urine. It will probably still be faint tomorrow, but darker on Monday/Tuesday, since hcg doubles every 48 hours.


----------



## TTB

Haj - I agree with the others. At this early stage it is most reliable to test with fmu. You can only get a false positive if you had trigger left in your body, but you tested before you got your positive and the trigger was out so it has to be a true positive! 

I have a feeling that it might be twins for you :)


----------



## AnnetteCali

Ginger7 said:


> AnnetteCali said:
> 
> 
> okay ladies... all this talk with Haj about testing early... and what did I go and do this morning?!!! I took a first response test... ugh! I knew it was too early... i'm only 4dp5dt... i dont know what i was expecting to see. I guess i sorta was hopeful because i feel pinching and cramping... but of course it was a bfn!
> 
> I too looked under every light possible.. stared at the stick until i was seeing doubles! lol. still no line! I wont even tell my DH that i tested this early because he will think i'm nuts!
> 
> Thanks for listening... just needed to share my craziness! now i have to buy more tests because i used my last one! lol... ggrrr
> 
> I was able to get my BFP @9dp5dt on a frer last month. I think it would be safe to test about that time so you don't have to keep buying HPT'sClick to expand...


Thanks Ginger!I will try to hold off.... knowing me I will be peeing on a stick tomorrow morning!!! 

You are right though.. when i got my bfp in october.. i tested 11dpiui and it was negative.. 12dpiui it was positive. i will try to hold off!!


----------



## AnnetteCali

TTB said:


> Haj - I agree with the others. At this early stage it is most reliable to test with fmu. You can only get a false positive if you had trigger left in your body, but you tested before you got your positive and the trigger was out so it has to be a true positive!
> 
> I have a feeling that it might be twins for you :)


I think it may be twins for her too since she's getting a BFP so early!!! exciting!!!


----------



## TTB

AFM - I normally have a 10 day luteal phase, does anyone know if that would be the same for an ivf cycle? My first ivf cycle, I started spotting on 5dp5dt and nothing yet this time around, have also been feeling ever so slightly nauseous. Still cramping though which is worrying me a bit.


----------



## AnnetteCali

TTB said:


> AFM - I normally have a 10 day luteal phase, does anyone know if that would be the same for an ivf cycle? My first ivf cycle, I started spotting on 5dp5dt and nothing yet this time around, have also been feeling ever so slightly nauseous. Still cramping though which is worrying me a bit.


My LP is normally 10 as well. I've had many iui's done.. and the progesterone has always extended my LP . This is my first IVF cycle.. so im not sure how long my LP will be .. but.. for me the progesterone is enough to keep AF away.

I think the cramping is a positive thing  Keep us posted! xoxo


----------



## MoBaby

ttb: cramping is normal! nausea is good. i had some from 3dp5dt on and off and that was it. 
idk about extending luteal phase but progesterone shoukd help extend it. my failed cycle it came the day after i stopped patches and progesterone full force no warning.


----------



## TTB

Interesting, thanks girls! My first IVF cycle I used crinone once a day and started spotting on 5dp5dt which is what usually happens in my normal cycles. This time they upped my dose of crinone to twice a day, so either thinking that the first cycle spotting was caused by the chemical or usual start of my period (10 day lp). Either way, sounds like the upped dose is what I needed.


----------



## TTB

Good luck in the morning Haj!


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies I just tested again. Thankfully the line is still there.:thumbup:
It doesn't really look darker them the last line yet. Should it?


----------



## Tella

Your HCG doubles every 48hrs so you should see a darker line by tomorrow. I'm glad that the line is still there! Sticky dust :dust:


----------



## haj624

Thanks Tella!!!

This is yesterday and today. I guess it might be a tad (very slightly) darker.
Thank you so much for all of your support ladies, especially since I am such a crazy lady!!!:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







test2.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 44


----------



## haj624

alscreech,ttb, annette how are you ladies doing?

greek girl have you gone for your beta?

I hope everyone enjoys their memorial day weekend!!! Its so rainy here!!


----------



## GettingBroody

It's definitely darker! I can see it without enlarging the pic now and no squinting required!!


----------



## haj624

Thanks hun!!!

And idk about twins ladies, well have to see!!!


----------



## raelynn

Looks darker to me too!


----------



## MoBaby

Haj it's darker for sure!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Its much darker to me toooo! YAYYYYY Stick baby stick :)


----------



## Tella

Oh yes that's darker for sure! And that's great for 11dpo! Twins is definitely a posibility! :wohoo:


----------



## AnnetteCali

haj624 said:


> Hey ladies I just tested again. Thankfully the line is still there.:thumbup:
> It doesn't really look darker them the last line yet. Should it?

That's exciting Haj!! it will get darker every couple of days! congrats! oxo


----------



## AnnetteCali

haj624 said:


> alscreech,ttb, annette how are you ladies doing?
> 
> greek girl have you gone for your beta?
> 
> I hope everyone enjoys their memorial day weekend!!! Its so rainy here!!

im doing ok... still no positive for me. I'm trying to stay hoepful.. but this process is so difficult. My DH and I have such high hopes for this to work that we will be devastated if it doesnt. it's such an emotional roller coaster. 

On top of my own issues, my mom was diagnosed with end stage kidney failure last Sat and has been in the hospital since.... so that has been an added stressor. I have managed to hold it together.. until yesterday. i know now is not the time to stress. I am hoping to get a bfp to brighten her day ! 

Thanks for checking in!


----------



## haj624

AnnetteCali said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> alscreech,ttb, annette how are you ladies doing?
> 
> greek girl have you gone for your beta?
> 
> I hope everyone enjoys their memorial day weekend!!! Its so rainy here!!
> 
> im doing ok... still no positive for me. I'm trying to stay hoepful.. but this process is so difficult. My DH and I have such high hopes for this to work that we will be devastated if it doesnt. it's such an emotional roller coaster.
> 
> On top of my own issues, my mom was diagnosed with end stage kidney failure last Sat and has been in the hospital since.... so that has been an added stressor. I have managed to hold it together.. until yesterday. i know now is not the time to stress. I am hoping to get a bfp to brighten her day !
> 
> Thanks for checking in!Click to expand...


It's still very early. I just must've produced hcg a little quicker to get my bfp bc mine was early. I wasn't realistically expecting it...if I got it at all...till Monday or Tuesday since af isn't due till wed. 

I'm so sorry to hear about your mom. I'm sure that stress isn't helping. We're all here for you!!!


----------



## noasaint

AnnetteCali said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> alscreech,ttb, annette how are you ladies doing?
> 
> greek girl have you gone for your beta?
> 
> I hope everyone enjoys their memorial day weekend!!! Its so rainy here!!
> 
> im doing ok... still no positive for me. I'm trying to stay hoepful.. but this process is so difficult. My DH and I have such high hopes for this to work that we will be devastated if it doesnt. it's such an emotional roller coaster.
> 
> On top of my own issues, my mom was diagnosed with end stage kidney failure last Sat and has been in the hospital since.... so that has been an added stressor. I have managed to hold it together.. until yesterday. i know now is not the time to stress. I am hoping to get a bfp to brighten her day !
> 
> Thanks for checking in!Click to expand...

I'm so very sorry Annette :cry: I do hope she gets out of the hospital soon. We are dealing with almost the exact same thing. My mom's diagnosis was last year though. She has had 4 surgeries since then, each time I have to take off a week or more work. She's on at home dialysis every single day. We put off everything for a year so she could be more stable. Now I still feel stressed though. She's in no position to help care for a baby and she's not supportive at all in this TTC business. I'm praying you get your BFP so you have something positive happen. I know it's rough when it seems there's so much bad happening. You are not alone.


----------



## greekgirl

haj624 said:


> alscreech,ttb, annette how are you ladies doing?
> 
> greek girl have you gone for your beta?
> 
> I hope everyone enjoys their memorial day weekend!!! Its so rainy here!!

yes. i did. it was negative. 
i am waiting for AF now. doctor said it should start 2-3 days after discontinuation of hormone pills.
sorry i haven't been on here girls. it just seemed like too many pages to catch up on. 
hope everyone gets their BFP this cycle and us who are left behind can catch up next time. (if we can afford a next time) :thumbup:


----------



## MoBaby

Annette: sorry no pos yet. It isn't over until beta says no! Hope your mom feels better soon. It's hard when a parent is ill. 
Greek: sooo sorry :( my first was bfn and I was heart broken but remember it will happen and don't give up! My af came the day after no meds. I had no warning either so wear a pad to bed!
Haj: 5dp is early... That's when I had mine also before (us showed 1) but I don't think most get it until 7-8dpt. So Annette keep your head up! It's not over!

I was just thinking that I have 35 more bcp left... I know it's not that many but why why why does it seem sooooo freaking far away?? I feel like I am after something tied on a rope hooked to a track that just keeps pulling forward and I'm not quick enough to catch it! I hope when I see re for hss on wed I can get moved up 1 week (or 2 :)) ...


----------



## haj624

Greekgirl-I'm so sorry.

Mobaby- you're getting close


----------



## MrsC8776

haj624 said:


> Thanks Tella!!!
> 
> This is yesterday and today. I guess it might be a tad (very slightly) darker.
> Thank you so much for all of your support ladies, especially since I am such a crazy lady!!!:wacko:

It looks darker to me! :thumbup:



AnnetteCali said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> alscreech,ttb, annette how are you ladies doing?
> 
> greek girl have you gone for your beta?
> 
> I hope everyone enjoys their memorial day weekend!!! Its so rainy here!!
> 
> im doing ok... still no positive for me. I'm trying to stay hoepful.. but this process is so difficult. My DH and I have such high hopes for this to work that we will be devastated if it doesnt. it's such an emotional roller coaster.
> 
> On top of my own issues, my mom was diagnosed with end stage kidney failure last Sat and has been in the hospital since.... so that has been an added stressor. I have managed to hold it together.. until yesterday. i know now is not the time to stress. I am hoping to get a bfp to brighten her day !
> 
> Thanks for checking in!Click to expand...

:hugs: Don't give up hope, there is still time. Sorry to hear about your mom. 



greekgirl said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> alscreech,ttb, annette how are you ladies doing?
> 
> greek girl have you gone for your beta?
> 
> I hope everyone enjoys their memorial day weekend!!! Its so rainy here!!
> 
> yes. i did. it was negative.
> i am waiting for AF now. doctor said it should start 2-3 days after discontinuation of hormone pills.
> sorry i haven't been on here girls. it just seemed like too many pages to catch up on.
> hope everyone gets their BFP this cycle and us who are left behind can catch up next time. (if we can afford a next time) :thumbup:Click to expand...

:hugs: Sorry again hun. I hope AF will be kind to you this month. 



MoBaby said:


> Annette: sorry no pos yet. It isn't over until beta says no! Hope your mom feels better soon. It's hard when a parent is ill.
> Greek: sooo sorry :( my first was bfn and I was heart broken but remember it will happen and don't give up! My af came the day after no meds. I had no warning either so wear a pad to bed!
> Haj: 5dp is early... That's when I had mine also before (us showed 1) but I don't think most get it until 7-8dpt. So Annette keep your head up! It's not over!
> 
> I was just thinking that I have 35 more bcp left... I know it's not that many but why why why does it seem sooooo freaking far away?? I feel like I am after something tied on a rope hooked to a track that just keeps pulling forward and I'm not quick enough to catch it! I hope when I see re for hss on wed I can get moved up 1 week (or 2 :)) ...

That would be great if they can move things up for you. You are right, 35 isn't that many but it does seem like a long time. It will pass quickly though. :thumbup:


----------



## oneof14

Haj, congrats that's amazing!!! Praying for a sticky bean or beans!!

Greek, sorry about your bfn, it really is so hard to comprehend! :hugs:

Annette, it's still to early! Don't give up!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Annette & Greek - huge hugs :hugs:


----------



## AnnetteCali

noasaint said:


> AnnetteCali said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> alscreech,ttb, annette how are you ladies doing?
> 
> greek girl have you gone for your beta?
> 
> I hope everyone enjoys their memorial day weekend!!! Its so rainy here!!
> 
> im doing ok... still no positive for me. I'm trying to stay hoepful.. but this process is so difficult. My DH and I have such high hopes for this to work that we will be devastated if it doesnt. it's such an emotional roller coaster.
> 
> On top of my own issues, my mom was diagnosed with end stage kidney failure last Sat and has been in the hospital since.... so that has been an added stressor. I have managed to hold it together.. until yesterday. i know now is not the time to stress. I am hoping to get a bfp to brighten her day !
> 
> Thanks for checking in!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so very sorry Annette :cry: I do hope she gets out of the hospital soon. We are dealing with almost the exact same thing. My mom's diagnosis was last year though. She has had 4 surgeries since then, each time I have to take off a week or more work. She's on at home dialysis every single day. We put off everything for a year so she could be more stable. Now I still feel stressed though. She's in no position to help care for a baby and she's not supportive at all in this TTC business. I'm praying you get your BFP so you have something positive happen. I know it's rough when it seems there's so much bad happening. You are not alone.Click to expand...

Thanks for your kind words. i saw my mom today, she was in good spirits, so that was good. I just feel so bad for her at the moment because she has become bedbound over the past week. It helped to see her positive, I was expecting her to say she didn't want to have dialysis anymore.. I was sort of preparing myself for that discussion with her. I didn't want her to feel she needed to continue to struggle and fight for her kids. Poor mom! 

I am feeling a little better emotionally... it has been a roller coaster of emotions! i'm hoping and praying I see a second line before my blood test on Wed.

thanks again ladies for all of your support.. it really helps! oxox


----------



## AnnetteCali

MoBaby said:


> Annette: sorry no pos yet. It isn't over until beta says no! Hope your mom feels better soon. It's hard when a parent is ill.
> Greek: sooo sorry :( my first was bfn and I was heart broken but remember it will happen and don't give up! My af came the day after no meds. I had no warning either so wear a pad to bed!
> Haj: 5dp is early... That's when I had mine also before (us showed 1) but I don't think most get it until 7-8dpt. So Annette keep your head up! It's not over!
> 
> I was just thinking that I have 35 more bcp left... I know it's not that many but why why why does it seem sooooo freaking far away?? I feel like I am after something tied on a rope hooked to a track that just keeps pulling forward and I'm not quick enough to catch it! I hope when I see re for hss on wed I can get moved up 1 week (or 2 :)) ...

MoBaby: Thanks for your support! Keeping my fingers crossed for a bfp. I feel slightly more positive than I did this morning  I hope the next month flies by for you!!! 

Greek: I am so sorry your test was negative. This is such a draining process. hang in there.. and hopefully you will be ready for round 2 soon! xoxo muah!


----------



## AnnetteCali

oneof14 said:


> Haj, congrats that's amazing!!! Praying for a sticky bean or beans!!
> 
> Greek, sorry about your bfn, it really is so hard to comprehend! :hugs:
> 
> Annette, it's still to early! Don't give up!!!

oneof14: you are right... I knew i was crazy for testing so early.. but.. i couldn't help it. hopefully i will start to see a second line soon.... like tomorrow morning! lol..


----------



## AnnetteCali

Totally off topic ladies.. but.. how do you respond to multiple posts all at once? I feel bad for posting 50 different times.! Thanks!


----------



## MrsC8776

AnnetteCali said:


> Totally off topic ladies.. but.. how do you respond to multiple posts all at once? I feel bad for posting 50 different times.! Thanks!

It's not a problem so no worries. If you want to do multiple posts just click on multi quote on each post you want to reply to and then at the end just click reply. That should work but if you have troubles I will try to help more. :flower:


----------



## AnnetteCali

MrsC8776 said:


> AnnetteCali said:
> 
> 
> Totally off topic ladies.. but.. how do you respond to multiple posts all at once? I feel bad for posting 50 different times.! Thanks!
> 
> It's not a problem so no worries. If you want to do multiple posts just click on multi quote on each post you want to reply to and then at the end just click reply. That should work but if you have troubles I will try to help more. :flower:Click to expand...


it wont let me click multi quote or quick reply for some reason.... only allows me to click reply with quote... hhm..... Don't worry .... it shouldnt make a difference if i'm on a Mac should it?


----------



## TTB

Haj - it's darker yay!

Annette - it's still early yet, dont give up hope. Hope your mum feels better soon

nosaint - so sorry to hear about your mum, hope things get better soon

MoBaby - you are getting closer, it must be so frustrating for you though

Greek - I'm so sorry, please stay strong!

Alscreetch - how are you feeling?

AFM - I caved and tested this morning and think I can see the faintest of faintest lines, I'm hoping it's just not my eyes playing tricks on me. Will test again in the morning and let you know how I go. I've also been feeling quite hot and crying at the silliest things on tv, I feel like mad woman and this is all in my head, lol


----------



## haj624

Annette I'm glad you're feeling better. Fingers crossed for you.

Ttb-gl testing tonorrow!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

AnnetteCali said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnnetteCali said:
> 
> 
> Totally off topic ladies.. but.. how do you respond to multiple posts all at once? I feel bad for posting 50 different times.! Thanks!
> 
> It's not a problem so no worries. If you want to do multiple posts just click on multi quote on each post you want to reply to and then at the end just click reply. That should work but if you have troubles I will try to help more. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it wont let me click multi quote or quick reply for some reason.... only allows me to click reply with quote... hhm..... Don't worry .... it shouldnt make a difference if i'm on a Mac should it?Click to expand...

No because I have a mac as well. When you click multi quote it doesn't do anything but the words "multi quote" sort of grey out. Once you click them all and you hit reply all the quotes will come up in the reply box. You can always try it and then hit the back button. That way you can test to see if it's working of you. 

TTB~ Fx there is a second line there.


----------



## Kelly9

To much to catch up on!

Haj huge congrats it is darker to me to. I got my first positive at 8dpo (5dp3dt) with my first ICSI cycle though didn't believe it till the next day when I could see it better and I only had one but twins is possible since you had two put back. I've known people with low hcg who went on to have twins. 

Greek sorry it was bfn, I was heart broken with our bfn from our FET last month. We're not doing another fresh cycle if this one doesn't work cause I can't justify spending another 9000 on it but we still have 6 frozen and will have a decent number from this cycle to if it goes like my last one did. Did you get any frozen? 

Good luck to anyone else testing, I'm not on much as I'm working and gearing up to list our house and go on vacation! Busy busy busy.


----------



## haj624

Kelly9 said:


> To much to catch up on!
> 
> Haj huge congrats it is darker to me to. I got my first positive at 8dpo (5dp3dt) with my first ICSI cycle though didn't believe it till the next day when I could see it better and I only had one but twins is possible since you had two put back. I've known people with low hcg who went on to have twins.
> 
> Greek sorry it was bfn, I was heart broken with our bfn from our FET last month. We're not doing another fresh cycle if this one doesn't work cause I can't justify spending another 9000 on it but we still have 6 frozen and will have a decent number from this cycle to if it goes like my last one did. Did you get any frozen?
> 
> Good luck to anyone else testing, I'm not on much as I'm working and gearing up to list our house and go on vacation! Busy busy busy.

We would be totally thrilled with twins!!!


----------



## Kelly9

I would like twins as well, thats what I'm hoping for with this cycle cause then we'd be DONE! I am very much looking forward to a world where there is no ttc for me.


----------



## Ginger7

TTB said:


> Interesting, thanks girls! My first IVF cycle I used crinone once a day and started spotting on 5dp5dt which is what usually happens in my normal cycles. This time they upped my dose of crinone to twice a day, so either thinking that the first cycle spotting was caused by the chemical or usual start of my period (10 day lp). Either way, sounds like the upped dose is what I needed.


Spotting with Cronine can also be caused by cervical irritation. I know someone who switched to injections and spotting went away she's 11.5 weeks with twins.


----------



## AnnetteCali

AnnetteCali said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnnetteCali said:
> 
> 
> Totally off topic ladies.. but.. how do you respond to multiple posts all at once? I feel bad for posting 50 different times.! Thanks!
> 
> It's not a problem so no worries. If you want to do multiple posts just click on multi quote on each post you want to reply to and then at the end just click reply. That should work but if you have troubles I will try to help more. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it wont let me click multi quote or quick reply for some reason.... only allows me to click reply with quote... hhm..... Don't worry .... it shouldnt make a difference if i'm on a Mac should it?Click to expand...




MrsC8776 said:


> AnnetteCali said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnnetteCali said:
> 
> 
> Totally off topic ladies.. but.. how do you respond to multiple posts all at once? I feel bad for posting 50 different times.! Thanks!
> 
> It's not a problem so no worries. If you want to do multiple posts just click on multi quote on each post you want to reply to and then at the end just click reply. That should work but if you have troubles I will try to help more. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it wont let me click multi quote or quick reply for some reason.... only allows me to click reply with quote... hhm..... Don't worry .... it shouldnt make a difference if i'm on a Mac should it?Click to expand...
> 
> No because I have a mac as well. When you click multi quote it doesn't do anything but the words "multi quote" sort of grey out. Once you click them all and you hit reply all the quotes will come up in the reply box. You can always try it and then hit the back button. That way you can test to see if it's working of you.
> 
> TTB~ Fx there is a second line there.Click to expand...


Thanks... now I see it!


----------



## MrsC8776

AnnetteCali said:


> AnnetteCali said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnnetteCali said:
> 
> 
> Totally off topic ladies.. but.. how do you respond to multiple posts all at once? I feel bad for posting 50 different times.! Thanks!
> 
> It's not a problem so no worries. If you want to do multiple posts just click on multi quote on each post you want to reply to and then at the end just click reply. That should work but if you have troubles I will try to help more. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it wont let me click multi quote or quick reply for some reason.... only allows me to click reply with quote... hhm..... Don't worry .... it shouldnt make a difference if i'm on a Mac should it?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnnetteCali said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnnetteCali said:
> 
> 
> Totally off topic ladies.. but.. how do you respond to multiple posts all at once? I feel bad for posting 50 different times.! Thanks!Click to expand...
> 
> It's not a problem so no worries. If you want to do multiple posts just click on multi quote on each post you want to reply to and then at the end just click reply. That should work but if you have troubles I will try to help more. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it wont let me click multi quote or quick reply for some reason.... only allows me to click reply with quote... hhm..... Don't worry .... it shouldnt make a difference if i'm on a Mac should it?Click to expand...
> 
> No because I have a mac as well. When you click multi quote it doesn't do anything but the words "multi quote" sort of grey out. Once you click them all and you hit reply all the quotes will come up in the reply box. You can always try it and then hit the back button. That way you can test to see if it's working of you.
> 
> TTB~ Fx there is a second line there.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks... now I see it!Click to expand...

:thumbup: I'm glad I could help


----------



## GettingBroody

Good luck TTB!


----------



## everhopeful

Hi all! I went away for a few days... So much to catch up on!!

I'm starting my cycle next week. My consultant advised lots of water and high protein diet. Is there anything else I should know?

Haj- massive congrats!! So so exciting!


----------



## JennyLynn512

Wanted to update: Had my ER yesterday morning and they retrieved 10 eggs. Waiting on the report phone call this morning. On pins and needles awaiting this phone call! :)


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies, happy memorial day!!!:shipw: Heres my pic of 7dp5dt transfer test. Seems to be getting darker :happydance::happydance::happydance:

How is everyone else doing?

Alscreech...how are you feeling?
TTB...did you test?
Annette...how are you doing girl?
CozIVF & Born2beamommy...are you testing early?


----------



## haj624

JennyLynn512 said:


> Wanted to update: Had my ER yesterday morning and they retrieved 10 eggs. Waiting on the report phone call this morning. On pins and needles awaiting this phone call! :)

good luck!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Where's da pix?? Lol


----------



## haj624

ooopppsss:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







test3.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 39


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats!! Your preggo!!!! Sooo glad it worked for you! I hope you have 2 :)


----------



## haj624

MoBaby said:


> Congrats!! Your preggo!!!! Sooo glad it worked for you! I hope you have 2 :)

Me too!!! I was saying to dh last night, it sucks to finally get a positive but it being so early 3weeks 5 days you just have to keep worrying about it sticking bc you see on here how many times it doesnt.

So before I start doing cartwheels I want to wait for my beta next week and then just keep praying


----------



## MoBaby

i have a qestion: i was wanting to increade my folic acid and b12 dose.... i havent been tested for the mutation associated with a need for higher levels of them. my prenatal has the recommended 1000 micrograms of fa but i was considering taking an additional 1000 micrograms and a b12 supplement. the vit b wouldnt be an ssue because vit b doesnt build up and whats not needed is excreted but im not sure about the fa. anyone on a higher dose?


----------



## haj624

MoBaby said:


> i have a qestion: i was wanting to increade my folic acid and b12 dose.... i havent been tested for the mutation associated with a need for higher levels of them. my prenatal has the recommended 1000 micrograms of fa but i was considering taking an additional 1000 micrograms and a b12 supplement. the vit b wouldnt be an ssue because vit b doesnt build up and whats not needed is excreted but im not sure about the fa. anyone on a higher dose?

what mutation do you have? I take folguard as well due to my mthfr


----------



## MoBaby

i dont know if i do; they didnt test me but im worried just in case because of the failure round 1 and them mc.


----------



## haj624

MoBaby said:


> i dont know if i do; they didnt test me but im worried just in case because of the failure round 1 and them mc.

I guess it couldnt hurt. mine is dr prescribed


----------



## Kelly9

Haj looking good.


----------



## AnnetteCali

haj624 said:


> Hey ladies, happy memorial day!!!:shipw: Heres my pic of 7dp5dt transfer test. Seems to be getting darker :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> Alscreech...how are you feeling?
> TTB...did you test?
> Annette...how are you doing girl?
> CozIVF & Born2beamommy...are you testing early?

haj.. thanks for checking in on me. your test looks great!!! congrats!

as for me... no second line yet. i broke down and cried this morning... I'm trying to convince myself that it's still early... i'm trying to be hopeful.. but.. i guess i'm also preparing myself for a negative outcome as well. 

such an emotional roller coaster !


----------



## MrsC8776

JennyLynn512 said:


> Wanted to update: Had my ER yesterday morning and they retrieved 10 eggs. Waiting on the report phone call this morning. On pins and needles awaiting this phone call! :)

Congrats on getting 10! :happydance: I look forward to your update. 



haj624 said:


> ooopppsss:dohh:

Looks great haj! I'm so excited for you. 

Annettecali~ Any testing to report? 

alscreetch~ How is the testing going?

Born2be~ Are you testing early?

Daisy83~ Good luck at your scan tomorrow. 

jchic and Blue~ How are you ladies doing?

l8bloomer~ Are you still set for ER on 6/1? 

drsquid~ I hope you are doing well and enjoying time with the family. 

Tella~ Not much longer until you start meds! :thumbup:

Tink31~ DId you have your ER? How did it go? 

loyla~ How are the stims going? Do you have a set date for ER? 

Sorry if I missed anyone :flower: I hope you all are doing well. 

:dust:


----------



## haj624

AnnetteCali said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, happy memorial day!!!:shipw: Heres my pic of 7dp5dt transfer test. Seems to be getting darker :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> Alscreech...how are you feeling?
> TTB...did you test?
> Annette...how are you doing girl?
> CozIVF & Born2beamommy...are you testing early?
> 
> haj.. thanks for checking in on me. your test looks great!!! congrats!
> 
> as for me... no second line yet. i broke down and cried this morning... I'm trying to convince myself that it's still early... i'm trying to be hopeful.. but.. i guess i'm also preparing myself for a negative outcome as well.
> 
> such an emotional roller coaster !Click to expand...

:hugs: don't give up yet, it really is early still. When is your blood test?


----------



## MrsC8776

AnnetteCali said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, happy memorial day!!!:shipw: Heres my pic of 7dp5dt transfer test. Seems to be getting darker :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> Alscreech...how are you feeling?
> TTB...did you test?
> Annette...how are you doing girl?
> CozIVF & Born2beamommy...are you testing early?
> 
> haj.. thanks for checking in on me. your test looks great!!! congrats!
> 
> as for me... no second line yet. i broke down and cried this morning... I'm trying to convince myself that it's still early... i'm trying to be hopeful.. but.. i guess i'm also preparing myself for a negative outcome as well.
> 
> such an emotional roller coaster !Click to expand...

:hugs: I'm sorry you are feeling down hun. I really hope the beta shows something that the tests aren't.


----------



## JennyLynn512

Received the phone call with the fertilization report and I'm bumming just a bit. Out of the 10 eggs, only 7 were mature. Out of the 7 mature eggs, only 4 fertilized normally with the ICSI. The others fertilized abnormally and one was a fragment (not sure what that means). So...we have 4 eggs to work with right now. The embryologist said they are leaning toward a 3-day transfer, which would put us at Wednesday. I'm just hoping all 4 embryos are strong and hold on until Wednesday. 4 isn't a very large number....:nope:


----------



## AnnetteCali

MrsC8776 said:


> AnnetteCali said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, happy memorial day!!!:shipw: Heres my pic of 7dp5dt transfer test. Seems to be getting darker :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> Alscreech...how are you feeling?
> TTB...did you test?
> Annette...how are you doing girl?
> CozIVF & Born2beamommy...are you testing early?
> 
> haj.. thanks for checking in on me. your test looks great!!! congrats!
> 
> as for me... no second line yet. i broke down and cried this morning... I'm trying to convince myself that it's still early... i'm trying to be hopeful.. but.. i guess i'm also preparing myself for a negative outcome as well.
> 
> such an emotional roller coaster !Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: I'm sorry you are feeling down hun. I really hope the beta shows something that the tests aren't.Click to expand...

Thanks! I hope so too 



haj624 said:


> AnnetteCali said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, happy memorial day!!!:shipw: Heres my pic of 7dp5dt transfer test. Seems to be getting darker :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> Alscreech...how are you feeling?
> TTB...did you test?
> Annette...how are you doing girl?
> CozIVF & Born2beamommy...are you testing early?
> 
> haj.. thanks for checking in on me. your test looks great!!! congrats!
> 
> as for me... no second line yet. i broke down and cried this morning... I'm trying to convince myself that it's still early... i'm trying to be hopeful.. but.. i guess i'm also preparing myself for a negative outcome as well.
> 
> such an emotional roller coaster !Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: don't give up yet, it really is early still. When is your blood test?Click to expand...

Blood test is Wed 5/30. .. fingers crossed!


----------



## MrsC8776

JennyLynn512 said:


> Received the phone call with the fertilization report and I'm bumming just a bit. Out of the 10 eggs, only 7 were mature. Out of the 7 mature eggs, only 4 fertilized normally with the ICSI. The others fertilized abnormally and one was a fragment (not sure what that means). So...we have 4 eggs to work with right now. The embryologist said they are leaning toward a 3-day transfer, which would put us at Wednesday. I'm just hoping all 4 embryos are strong and hold on until Wednesday. 4 isn't a very large number....:nope:

4 is still a great number :thumbup: Fx those 4 stay strong and grow for you. Will you be putting back one or two? Also do they give you daily updates? Try and think about the 4 you have and keep your hopes high for them. :hugs:


----------



## haj624

Jenny-4 is great!!!


----------



## alscreetch

Jenny... It only takes 1!

Haj- that is truly awesome. 
AFM- I haven't tested, and I probably won't. I am very cautiously optimistic. I am 8dp5dt and my noticeable symptoms are my boobs have really started to hurt and became heavier. I have on & off cramping about 1-5 minutes in duration. I am extremely thirsty & tired mid afternoons, then insomnia at night. No desire to eat, then when I do I feel full within a couple of bites. My heartbeats faster and Its more prominent at night. I attribute some to PIO shots though, but I must say this is increasing daily, so I'm not sure that POP is doing all of that. Anyone else care to share details??

Testing early is painful, I've done it for 13 years. I've cried lots of times over those evil things, that I will happily bask in being PUPO until my beta! :happydance:


----------



## haj624

alscreetch said:


> Jenny... It only takes 1!
> 
> Haj- that is truly awesome.
> AFM- I haven't tested, and I probably won't. I am very cautiously optimistic. I am 8dp5dt and my noticeable symptoms are my boobs have really started to hurt and became heavier. I have on & off cramping about 1-5 minutes in duration. I am extremely thirsty & tired mid afternoons, then insomnia at night. No desire to eat, then when I do I feel full within a couple of bites. My heartbeats faster and Its more prominent at night. I attribute some to PIO shots though, but I must say this is increasing daily, so I'm not sure that POP is doing all of that. Anyone else care to share details??
> 
> Testing early is painful, I've done it for 13 years. I've cried lots of times over those evil things, that I will happily bask in being PUPO until my beta! :happydance:

I've had some some of those. Nothing with my boobs but I find myself thirsty, not hungry and after a few bites I'm full. And I've been having trouble sleeping at night. I'm not really tired but I'm constantly yawning. My fingers are crossed for you. When is your beta?


----------



## MoBaby

Jenny it only takes 1!! 

Alscreetch: you have some will power! Symptoms sound promising!


----------



## TTB

everhopeful - yay for starting next week

Haj - thats a really strong positive for 7dp5dt! Congrats!!

JamieLynn512 - sorry you didn't get as many as you wanted, 4 is still a good number though!

AnnetteCali - stay strong, it's still quite early!

Alscreetch - sounds promoising, when is you beta again?

AFM - tested again this morning and there is still the faintest line there. My wee was more diluted this morning, will that make a difference? I've ran out of ic so have to start using my frer which aren't as sensitive :(


----------



## haj624

Woohoo!!! From what I noticed the more diluted your urine the lighter the line. I use fmu


----------



## DaisyQ

TTB, I've heard of loads of women getting faints on the supposedly super sensitive IC's, only to get a much darker line with FRER. Can't wait to hear about your nice dark lines with FRER!!


----------



## alscreetch

LOL... I wish I could call it will power!! My beta is Thursday, I am praying to just hear a positive # where it needs to be! 
TTB- yay for a positive test...Amazing

I was thinking today that this whole process is crazy. From meds, to growing eggs, to lab incubators, to body, to baby. Hopefully all of these "waits" will be worth its weight in gold. Here's to having healthy babies... I SIP my gatorade & about to shoot pio in my $ss!!


----------



## AnnetteCali

alscreetch said:


> LOL... I wish I could call it will power!! My beta is Thursday, I am praying to just hear a positive # where it needs to be!
> TTB- yay for a positive test...Amazing
> 
> I was thinking today that this whole process is crazy. From meds, to growing eggs, to lab incubators, to body, to baby. Hopefully all of these "waits" will be worth its weight in gold. Here's to having healthy babies... I SIP my gatorade & about to shoot pio in my $ss!!

i wish i could be as strong as you! I have had so many melt downs today thinking that this cycle isn't going to turn into a positive cycle . 

You are right, this whole process is very crazy... and is an emotional roller coaster. Wishing you tons of luck on thursday! My beta is scheduled for wed!

fingers crossed for both of us! xoxo x


----------



## MoBaby

good luck annette! fx for you! you too screetch! daisyq: when do you test? ttb: fx for darker line! i bet its darker in am!


----------



## JennyLynn512

Thank you everyone....you are all right; it only takes one and I'm trying to stay positive!! :)


----------



## haj624

Ttb- post that test tomorrow!!!

Alscreech-I give you so much credit. Fingers crossed for Thursday!!!

Annette- hopefully those little eggs just took their time implanting!!!


----------



## MoBaby

ok i have a confession: i just bought 6 digis from ebay! lol. whats wrong with me. im not even testing for a while; not scheduled to be pupo until july! lol. last time i had 4 and i said no digi until 7dpt but i had to see what a bfp was so i caved at 4 dp5dt and wasted a digi although it said bfp... (trigger stays in me for 10-12 days)... i think im going to need some xanax for this third time. im already a spaz and stims havent started! lol.


----------



## DaisyQ

Mobaby, my otd is Saturday... I'm 8 dpo today. 

Asia, I'm anxiously awaiting your beta!!


----------



## Kelly9

TTB I always got darker lines on a frer, the IC's were random and didn't darken nearly as fast when I did tests each day so I wouldn't be surprised if you got a better line on the frer tomorrow.


----------



## MrsC8776

alscreetch said:


> Jenny... It only takes 1!
> 
> Haj- that is truly awesome.
> AFM- I haven't tested, and I probably won't. I am very cautiously optimistic. I am 8dp5dt and my noticeable symptoms are my boobs have really started to hurt and became heavier. I have on & off cramping about 1-5 minutes in duration. I am extremely thirsty & tired mid afternoons, then insomnia at night. No desire to eat, then when I do I feel full within a couple of bites. My heartbeats faster and Its more prominent at night. I attribute some to PIO shots though, but I must say this is increasing daily, so I'm not sure that POP is doing all of that. Anyone else care to share details??
> 
> Testing early is painful, I've done it for 13 years. I've cried lots of times over those evil things, that I will happily bask in being PUPO until my beta! :happydance:

All of those symptoms sound great! FX for your beta. :thumbup:



TTB said:


> everhopeful - yay for starting next week
> 
> Haj - thats a really strong positive for 7dp5dt! Congrats!!
> 
> JamieLynn512 - sorry you didn't get as many as you wanted, 4 is still a good number though!
> 
> AnnetteCali - stay strong, it's still quite early!
> 
> Alscreetch - sounds promoising, when is you beta again?
> 
> AFM - tested again this morning and there is still the faintest line there. My wee was more diluted this morning, will that make a difference? I've ran out of ic so have to start using my frer which aren't as sensitive :(

I look forward to seeing your next test. Sounds promising! 



MoBaby said:


> ok i have a confession: i just bought 6 digis from ebay! lol. whats wrong with me. im not even testing for a while; not scheduled to be pupo until july! lol. last time i had 4 and i said no digi until 7dpt but i had to see what a bfp was so i caved at 4 dp5dt and wasted a digi although it said bfp... (trigger stays in me for 10-12 days)... i think im going to need some xanax for this third time. im already a spaz and stims havent started! lol.

I have digis sitting in my bathroom waiting for the day. :nope: I got them a few months ago hoping I would be able to use them. I wish we had the digis that say 1-2 weeks and whatnot though. I don't think it's bad that you ordered some. You will be able to use them soon.


----------



## Tella

AnnetteCali said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, happy memorial day!!!:shipw: Heres my pic of 7dp5dt transfer test. Seems to be getting darker :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> Alscreech...how are you feeling?
> TTB...did you test?
> Annette...how are you doing girl?
> CozIVF & Born2beamommy...are you testing early?
> 
> haj.. thanks for checking in on me. your test looks great!!! congrats!
> 
> as for me... no second line yet. i broke down and cried this morning... I'm trying to convince myself that it's still early... i'm trying to be hopeful.. but.. i guess i'm also preparing myself for a negative outcome as well.
> 
> such an emotional roller coaster !Click to expand...

I know it is hard but try and remain positive, not only for bean but also for your sanity. This is definitely one of the worse emotional roller coaster but it is so worth it at the end of the day.

Lots of fx'd for a late bfp!!!! A lady in a testing thread only got her first + at 17dpo, so there is hope!



JennyLynn512 said:


> Received the phone call with the fertilization report and I'm bumming just a bit. Out of the 10 eggs, only 7 were mature. Out of the 7 mature eggs, only 4 fertilized normally with the ICSI. The others fertilized abnormally and one was a fragment (not sure what that means). So...we have 4 eggs to work with right now. The embryologist said they are leaning toward a 3-day transfer, which would put us at Wednesday. I'm just hoping all 4 embryos are strong and hold on until Wednesday. 4 isn't a very large number....:nope:

Keeping fx'd for your 4 embies!!! 



alscreetch said:


> Jenny... It only takes 1!
> 
> Haj- that is truly awesome.
> AFM- I haven't tested, and I probably won't. I am very cautiously optimistic. I am 8dp5dt and my noticeable symptoms are my boobs have really started to hurt and became heavier. I have on & off cramping about 1-5 minutes in duration. I am extremely thirsty & tired mid afternoons, then insomnia at night. No desire to eat, then when I do I feel full within a couple of bites. My heartbeats faster and Its more prominent at night. I attribute some to PIO shots though, but I must say this is increasing daily, so I'm not sure that POP is doing all of that. Anyone else care to share details??
> 
> Testing early is painful, I've done it for 13 years. I've cried lots of times over those evil things, that I will happily bask in being PUPO until my beta! :happydance:

WOW that is strong, i couldnt wait past 12dpo. But that is when my FS schedules Beta's for. So everytime by the time Beta came back i knew wha the results was. 



TTB said:


> everhopeful - yay for starting next week
> 
> Haj - thats a really strong positive for 7dp5dt! Congrats!!
> 
> JamieLynn512 - sorry you didn't get as many as you wanted, 4 is still a good number though!
> 
> AnnetteCali - stay strong, it's still quite early!
> 
> Alscreetch - sounds promoising, when is you beta again?
> 
> AFM - tested again this morning and there is still the faintest line there. My wee was more diluted this morning, will that make a difference? I've ran out of ic so have to start using my frer which aren't as sensitive :(

Cant wait to see todays test!!!!



alscreetch said:


> LOL... I wish I could call it will power!! My beta is Thursday, I am praying to just hear a positive # where it needs to be!
> TTB- yay for a positive test...Amazing
> 
> I was thinking today that this whole process is crazy. From meds, to growing eggs, to lab incubators, to body, to baby. Hopefully all of these "waits" will be worth its weight in gold. Here's to having healthy babies... I SIP my gatorade & about to shoot pio in my $ss!!

How do you ladies get it right to give your own PIO shots? I went to a GP every time :blush: But i only had to take them every 3 days. So if it goes up, i will have to do it myself :nope:



MoBaby said:


> ok i have a confession: i just bought 6 digis from ebay! lol. whats wrong with me. im not even testing for a while; not scheduled to be pupo until july! lol. last time i had 4 and i said no digi until 7dpt but i had to see what a bfp was so i caved at 4 dp5dt and wasted a digi although it said bfp... (trigger stays in me for 10-12 days)... i think im going to need some xanax for this third time. im already a spaz and stims havent started! lol.

You only gonna need one to give you a bfp at the end of july!!! I also had a digi, but they expensive here so i used it on 12dpo with my IVF. next time i will use a line test and if pos then confirm with digi. 



DaisyQ said:


> Mobaby, my otd is Saturday... I'm 8 dpo today.
> 
> Asia, I'm anxiously awaiting your beta!!

Fx'd for a IUI bfp!!!!!! And no more stress about IVF for you :hugs:



MrsC8776 said:


> alscreetch said:
> 
> 
> Jenny... It only takes 1!
> 
> Haj- that is truly awesome.
> AFM- I haven't tested, and I probably won't. I am very cautiously optimistic. I am 8dp5dt and my noticeable symptoms are my boobs have really started to hurt and became heavier. I have on & off cramping about 1-5 minutes in duration. I am extremely thirsty & tired mid afternoons, then insomnia at night. No desire to eat, then when I do I feel full within a couple of bites. My heartbeats faster and Its more prominent at night. I attribute some to PIO shots though, but I must say this is increasing daily, so I'm not sure that POP is doing all of that. Anyone else care to share details??
> 
> Testing early is painful, I've done it for 13 years. I've cried lots of times over those evil things, that I will happily bask in being PUPO until my beta! :happydance:
> 
> All of those symptoms sound great! FX for your beta. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> TTB said:
> 
> 
> everhopeful - yay for starting next week
> 
> Haj - thats a really strong positive for 7dp5dt! Congrats!!
> 
> JamieLynn512 - sorry you didn't get as many as you wanted, 4 is still a good number though!
> 
> AnnetteCali - stay strong, it's still quite early!
> 
> Alscreetch - sounds promoising, when is you beta again?
> 
> AFM - tested again this morning and there is still the faintest line there. My wee was more diluted this morning, will that make a difference? I've ran out of ic so have to start using my frer which aren't as sensitive :(Click to expand...
> 
> I look forward to seeing your next test. Sounds promising!
> 
> 
> 
> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> ok i have a confession: i just bought 6 digis from ebay! lol. whats wrong with me. im not even testing for a while; not scheduled to be pupo until july! lol. last time i had 4 and i said no digi until 7dpt but i had to see what a bfp was so i caved at 4 dp5dt and wasted a digi although it said bfp... (trigger stays in me for 10-12 days)... i think im going to need some xanax for this third time. im already a spaz and stims havent started! lol.Click to expand...
> 
> I have digis sitting in my bathroom waiting for the day. :nope: I got them a few months ago hoping I would be able to use them. I wish we had the digis that say 1-2 weeks and whatnot though. I don't think it's bad that you ordered some. You will be able to use them soon.Click to expand...

Its so strange that you guys dont have them, i wish again we had FRER's we only have blue dye early detection tests and i hate them. Had a "false" where the ink ran over from the control line :growlmad:


----------



## JennyLynn512

Alright, I need some advice. Had my first progesterone shot last night. It went in fine, was a little tender when I went to sleep last night. But this morning I can hardly move my right backside! It hurts to walk up steps, it hurts to sit on it, and it hurts to bend over. The muscle is just so tender back there. I've got a heating pad on it right now, but does anyone have anymore advice on what I should do? I will be mega suffering when I go to get the shot again tonight on the left side and then both sides are this way? This is so crazy, the things we will do to have a baby! :)


----------



## haj624

So I plan on taking hpts everyday until my beta to ensure the line is getting darker. The one I took today isn't as dark as yesterday's. That's bad isn't it? Does that mean my hcg is going down?


----------



## haj624

This is what it looks like ladies, please be honest.
 



Attached Files:







test4.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 22


----------



## MoBaby

Girl it takes 48 hrs to double! Don't worry you're preggo!


----------



## haj624

MoBaby said:


> Girl it takes 48 hrs to double! Don't worry you're preggo!

Oh I know that. But shouldn't it be at least the same color as yesterday, not lighter?


----------



## DaisyQ

Haj, stop torturing yourself, girl! Like Mo said, it takes 48 hours to double.

Secondly, these hpts are qualitative tests not quantitative tests - meaning - a line is a line! The test tells you if you are pregnant, but can't tell you about your Hcg numbers. So stop trying to read into it! Yes, the lines will get darker over time, as the hcg goes up, but trying to read into it day to day... :nope: Your urine could have been more dilute this morning. And honestly, I don't see that big of a difference between today and yesterday.

Call your doctor, tell them you got a positive hpt, go in for a beta today, and go in again on Thursday. Then you'll know where you stand. :flower:

TTB, what gives??


----------



## DaisyQ

And haj - yesterday's test might look darker because when it dries, the line looks darker. STOP stressing out! And call your Dr. for that beta... :thumbup:


----------



## jchic

SO much to catch up on here. First, Haj - a HUGE congrats! I knew knew knew this would be it for you and I am so happy that all your prayers were answered. God is GOOD. Remember that. All of this is worth it and I am so happy for you!
Mo, Dukes, Mrs C and the rest of the ladies - how was everyones weekend?

I am recovering nicely from surgery. Stitches are kind of itchy and have my post op tomorrow but feels nice to be on my way.


----------



## Tella

Haj, i second everything Daisy said, call your doc and ask for early Beta. They shouldnt be funny about it, you paying at the end of the day so its your choice.

You are preggo!!!! And will be for the next 9 months!

Jchic > Glad everything went well and that they could remove all the endo! Itchy sticthes is good as it is a sign of healing. Mine also started about 5-7days after to itch. :thumbup: Soon you will be on the IVF train and get that bfp


----------



## jchic

Thanks Tella! How are you feeling? Are you getting ready to get back on this crazy train again? I hope your weekend was relaxing!


----------



## tiffttc

hey everyone i had my intro day last tuesday sorry iam only updating now its just for the last week i have been super busy with life and we got a heat wave in ireland which we like nver get here so i was making the most of it while we had it but here is how my intro day went:

they had a presentation and a lot of info yo take in all about the IVF process then we were indidvually took into rooms with the doctors to go through everything so i will be on the short protocol iam on cd 29 and getting craps since yesterday so hopefully they will come soon they told me to ring them when i get my period and they will give me a day 3 scan and take blood and if everthing is ok i start stims that day iam going to be on pruegon 125ui per day and also from day4 i will be on another injection aswell but i cant remember the name of it sorry they said i will stim for 10 to 12 days they want me to make 10 to 12 eggs then when the eggs are mature enough i will get my trigger shot of ovitraile sorry i dont no if i spelt that right then 2 days later i will have my eggs took out then 3 to5 days later they will be put back in and then i will be on crinoe i think its called its progestrone gel that iw ill have to insert ewwh!! and i will have to do that everyday of my ttw i hope its all worth it so iam just waiting for my AF now then the ball will be rolling 
i hope everyone is doing well i will read up on ye all later


----------



## MoBaby

Jchic: Hey weekend was good, lazy weekend! Glad you are healing well. Can't wait to hear about your post op. :) so good everything was clear! I have hss tomorrow so kinda nervous about that. It hurt last time, not much but enough. It's at 830 so I will update you all then.


----------



## BlueStorm

Hey girls, hope you all had a great weekend. Just wanted to give you a quick update.

I went in for scan and b\w this morning. Lining was 12 and it looks like I have about 16 follicles. So as long as my b\w comes back ok I will trigger tonight and have ER on thursday. Does anyone know if you can take a zanax before ER? I will ask my nurse but just wondering. I hate being put under it really freaks me out so that would be helpful.

Just wondering if anyone else is only on progesterone suppositories instead of the injections. It seems like most of you do the injections but my clinic gave me suppositories only. I wonder what the difference is?


----------



## DaisyQ

Blue, it sounds like all is going REALLY well!

PIO is the traditional route of giving progesterone and until recently was considered gold standard. However, since Crionine gel and Endometrin came out, the suppositories are gaining popularity because they are obviously easier than injections. Studies have shown endometrin (I'm not familiar with crionine) to be as effective as PIO. So a lot of doctors are using the suppositories. Others are more comfortable with PIO. I think it really depends on the RE. My original RE was going to put me on PIO, but my new one will put me on endometrin. I also wonder if there may be some other factors that determine which you are put on - like if it depends on the protocol. :shrug: Not sure!


----------



## BlueStorm

DaisyQ said:


> Blue, it sounds like all is going REALLY well!
> 
> PIO is the traditional route of giving progesterone and until recently was considered gold standard. However, since Crionine gel and Endometrin came out, the suppositories are gaining popularity because they are obviously easier than injections. Studies have shown endometrin (I'm not familiar with crionine) to be as effective as PIO. So a lot of doctors are using the suppositories. Others are more comfortable with PIO. I think it really depends on the RE. My original RE was going to put me on PIO, but my new one will put me on endometrin. I also wonder if there may be some other factors that determine which you are put on - like if it depends on the protocol. :shrug: Not sure!

Thanks Daisy, yeah not sure if it has to do with protocol or what but I guess I should be thankful not to have to do anymore shots. I just hate the mess from the suppositories :blush:


----------



## daisy83

Hi everyone,

Just popping in with an update. Had my baseline scan today, all quiet on the western front so getting to start gonal-f on Friday. Have to go back for scans on 6th, 8th and 11th June (because of high AMH/ age/ low BMI). So just counting down til Friday so I can start!

Mrs C - Was so sorry to read your news, you really are so special continuing with this thread. I wish you all the best of luck for the future. My step dad always said what's meant for you won't pass by you x x

Haj - Huge congratulations to you!!! :happydance:

Blue - I'll be on progesterone pessaries also, yuck :( Think I would rather have an injection!

Hope everyone is well and looking forward to reading about all these BFPs.

xxx


----------



## oneof14

Blue, good luck w/ER. My doctor gave me a prescription for both suppositories and the injections. Not sure why.


----------



## BlueStorm

hmmm..I wonder if it depends on your levels after ER and then they decide. Do they test your P4 after retrival? :shrug:


----------



## michelle01

Haj - CONGRATS!!! I wouldn't worry about the line being darker..a line is a line!!! And when it dries, it could be darker; don't make yourself go crazy over that. You will have a heathly and happy 9 months!!! :happydance:

Blue - good luck with your ER!! :winkwink:


----------



## s08

Hi ladies. I am back after a long few days of tears and heartache. DH and I are doing much better now. Thank you for all your support...it means a lot.

We moved our IVF follow-up appt. up to tomorrow so that we may be able to get some answers, but I'm predicting our RE will just say we fell into the unlucky category. I'm hoping we will get a plan for our FET with our one lonely frostie. We might be taking a couple month break since we have a vacation scheduled for July. But it will just be nice to have a plan to help move forward. 

I think I'm finally caught up on the thread...lots of exciting things happening. Haj, huge congrats! MrsC, so sorry about the funding issue. You are the glue to this thread and so deserve to have a happy outcome! I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## BlueStorm

s08 - So glad to see you back. I'm glad you are getting it all sorted out. Good luck at your f\u appointment tomorrow!


----------



## haj624

Hi ladies, went to the re this morning to get my Sono and bloodwork to check the swelling in my ovaries and the fluid. The said the fluid was almost gone and the swelling went down. I told them I got a positive hpt so the did my blood test today. They just called back and said my hcg came back positive at 69. Today I'm 3 weeks 6 days pregnant. I have no idea about hcg numbers though. The girl I spoke to was one of the techs who takes my blood and stuff and I asked her if that was good and she said yes. So fingers crossed it is. I go back for my next beta on Friday.


----------



## mrs stru

Blue, I am on the progesterone suppositories. When I got them, it said to insert vaginally or rectally- I assumed they would be vaginally! :blush:
Boy was I wrong, you should have seen my face when I had EC and the nurse gave me an antibiotic suppository and then told me where the cyclogest was to go twice a day for the next 2-3 weeks :rofl: I lost my final shred of dignity at that point.

I have now overcome my disgust, with the help of disposable plastic gloves and it has become second nature.


----------



## jchic

s08 - glad to see you are back! My heart goes out to you and KNOW that you will have your happy ending. This story will end with a beautiful baby, please believe in that. We are here for you!

Mrs - ugh. I am sorry. You really deserve this. Please keep faith - you will have your child, regardless of the means, you WILL be a mother. Hugs.

Haj - how soon after a transfer are you supposed to test? Just curious :)


----------



## BlueStorm

haj624 said:


> Hi ladies, went to the re this morning to get my Sono and bloodwork to check the swelling in my ovaries and the fluid. The said the fluid was almost gone and the swelling went down. I told them I got a positive hpt so the did my blood test today. They just called back and said my hcg came back positive at 69. Today I'm 3 weeks 6 days pregnant. I have no idea about hcg numbers though. The girl I spoke to was one of the techs who takes my blood and stuff and I asked her if that was good and she said yes. So fingers crossed it is. I go back for my next beta on Friday.


So glad that all the fluid is almost gone and you are out of the woods for hyperstim...that would have been awful. Yay for getting your beta! I think that sounds like a good number for how early you are.


mrs stru said:


> Blue, I am on the progesterone suppositories. When I got them, it said to insert vaginally or rectally- I assumed they would be vaginally! :blush:
> 
> Boy was I wrong, you should have seen my face when I had EC and the nurse gave me an antibiotic suppository and then told me where the cyclogest was to go twice a day for the next 2-3 weeks :rofl: I lost my final shred of dignity at that point.
> 
> I have now overcome my disgust, with the help of disposable plastic gloves and it has become second nature.

ughh...I sure hope I don't have to do that! I did them for my IUI and it was vaginally so I will pray it is the same. Especially since I will have to do at least one of them at work :blush: Gross and the bathroom at work is totally discusting :growlmad:


----------



## mrs stru

BlueStorm said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, went to the re this morning to get my Sono and bloodwork to check the swelling in my ovaries and the fluid. The said the fluid was almost gone and the swelling went down. I told them I got a positive hpt so the did my blood test today. They just called back and said my hcg came back positive at 69. Today I'm 3 weeks 6 days pregnant. I have no idea about hcg numbers though. The girl I spoke to was one of the techs who takes my blood and stuff and I asked her if that was good and she said yes. So fingers crossed it is. I go back for my next beta on Friday.
> 
> 
> So glad that all the fluid is almost gone and you are out of the woods for hyperstim...that would have been awful. Yay for getting your beta! I think that sounds like a good number for how early you are.
> 
> 
> mrs stru said:
> 
> 
> Blue, I am on the progesterone suppositories. When I got them, it said to insert vaginally or rectally- I assumed they would be vaginally! :blush:
> 
> Boy was I wrong, you should have seen my face when I had EC and the nurse gave me an antibiotic suppository and then told me where the cyclogest was to go twice a day for the next 2-3 weeks :rofl: I lost my final shred of dignity at that point.
> 
> I have now overcome my disgust, with the help of disposable plastic gloves and it has become second nature.Click to expand...
> 
> ughh...I sure hope I don't have to do that! I did them for my IUI and it was vaginally so I will pray it is the same. Especially since I will have to do at least one of them at work :blush: Gross and the bathroom at work is totally discusting :growlmad:Click to expand...

Oh yeh- I forgot that part, I have to take one at work as well. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## MoBaby

Haj: great beta! Congrats! :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Blue, for endometrin, it's inserted vaginally. :flower:

Haj! Great beta!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Yay Haj, can't wait to hear about the next test on Friday!

s08, good luck with your appointment tomor :hugs:

Everyone else, all this talk of suppositories has me in stitches! So ladylike!! :haha:


----------



## TTB

alscreetch - this process is definitely crazy, the waiting is the worst part for me!

jchic - glad the surgery went well

tiffttc - glad the intro went well, that is the exact same drugs and doses I am on :) Hope AF arrives for you soon so you can get started stimming

BlueStorm - yay, not long now till ER, I use crinone gel. They were a bit gross to begin with but once you get used to them they are fine, just make sure you wear a panty liner

Haj - glad to hear your ohss signs are going away and you got your beta, sounds like a good level to me

AFM - getting a bit frustrated and wishing I didn't test till beta day. Took another test this morning with a frer and it is still a super faint line. Its so faint it won't show up in a pic. Hoping this isn't the same result as my first cycle!


----------



## Kelly9

Great numbers Haj!

I'm fed up with my clinic and after this cycle DH and I have decided to transport our frozen embryo's to the clinic in Halifax. We're moving in a few months anyway so was debating doing this but now I'm decided. I went in to see my doc to ask about having 2 blasts put back and was shut down yet again all because of my age which is 28. Never mind we've been through two cycles now and still have no baby, never mind that we're moving and will be unable to do a cycle for 2 years after the move if this one doesn't work never mind that it's my body, my money and my choice. I know the risks of twins quiet well and am perfectly capable of making the decision to take that risk. 

Sorry for the rant but I just want to scream.


----------



## GettingBroody

:hugs: Kelly. No need to apologise. Sorry the FS isn't seeing things from your point of view. This whole process can be so frustrating... :growlmad:


----------



## MoBaby

Kelly! That's bs! You should be able to put back 2. I would understand if you ask for 3 or so but 2?? And a frozen cycle has less success than fresh so I don't see what the deal is. I know my re asked me several times if I was sure I wanted 2 and I said yes and I'm still here with no baby after 2 cycles just like you. It's not fair for you. I think moving clinics is a good move. 

Ttb hang in there. Fingers crossed tightly for you!


----------



## MrsC8776

Here we go with a massive quote :haha: Sorry ladies! 



JennyLynn512 said:


> Alright, I need some advice. Had my first progesterone shot last night. It went in fine, was a little tender when I went to sleep last night. But this morning I can hardly move my right backside! It hurts to walk up steps, it hurts to sit on it, and it hurts to bend over. The muscle is just so tender back there. I've got a heating pad on it right now, but does anyone have anymore advice on what I should do? I will be mega suffering when I go to get the shot again tonight on the left side and then both sides are this way? This is so crazy, the things we will do to have a baby! :)

I'm not much help with this one as I've never had them. I do hope that you are not in as much pain with the next one. How are your little embies doing?



jchic said:


> SO much to catch up on here. First, Haj - a HUGE congrats! I knew knew knew this would be it for you and I am so happy that all your prayers were answered. God is GOOD. Remember that. All of this is worth it and I am so happy for you!
> Mo, Dukes, Mrs C and the rest of the ladies - how was everyones weekend?
> 
> I am recovering nicely from surgery. Stitches are kind of itchy and have my post op tomorrow but feels nice to be on my way.

I'm glad you are recovering well. 

We had a good weekend, thank you for asking. I had lunch with a great friend today and we are staying busy. We have an appointment on Thursday to talk about what our next plan is. 



tiffttc said:


> hey everyone i had my intro day last tuesday sorry iam only updating now its just for the last week i have been super busy with life and we got a heat wave in ireland which we like nver get here so i was making the most of it while we had it but here is how my intro day went:
> 
> they had a presentation and a lot of info yo take in all about the IVF process then we were indidvually took into rooms with the doctors to go through everything so i will be on the short protocol iam on cd 29 and getting craps since yesterday so hopefully they will come soon they told me to ring them when i get my period and they will give me a day 3 scan and take blood and if everthing is ok i start stims that day iam going to be on pruegon 125ui per day and also from day4 i will be on another injection aswell but i cant remember the name of it sorry they said i will stim for 10 to 12 days they want me to make 10 to 12 eggs then when the eggs are mature enough i will get my trigger shot of ovitraile sorry i dont no if i spelt that right then 2 days later i will have my eggs took out then 3 to5 days later they will be put back in and then i will be on crinoe i think its called its progestrone gel that iw ill have to insert ewwh!! and i will have to do that everyday of my ttw i hope its all worth it so iam just waiting for my AF now then the ball will be rolling
> i hope everyone is doing well i will read up on ye all later

I'm glad things are moving along for you. You will be started in no time. :thumbup:



BlueStorm said:


> Hey girls, hope you all had a great weekend. Just wanted to give you a quick update.
> 
> I went in for scan and b\w this morning. Lining was 12 and it looks like I have about 16 follicles. So as long as my b\w comes back ok I will trigger tonight and have ER on thursday. Does anyone know if you can take a zanax before ER? I will ask my nurse but just wondering. I hate being put under it really freaks me out so that would be helpful.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else is only on progesterone suppositories instead of the injections. It seems like most of you do the injections but my clinic gave me suppositories only. I wonder what the difference is?

:happydance: I'm excited for you! I would call and ask about the zanax just to be safe. I think it would be ok though. 



daisy83 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just popping in with an update. Had my baseline scan today, all quiet on the western front so getting to start gonal-f on Friday. Have to go back for scans on 6th, 8th and 11th June (because of high AMH/ age/ low BMI). So just counting down til Friday so I can start!
> 
> Mrs C - Was so sorry to read your news, you really are so special continuing with this thread. I wish you all the best of luck for the future. My step dad always said what's meant for you won't pass by you x x
> 
> Haj - Huge congratulations to you!!! :happydance:
> 
> Blue - I'll be on progesterone pessaries also, yuck :( Think I would rather have an injection!
> 
> Hope everyone is well and looking forward to reading about all these BFPs.
> 
> xxx

Thank you for your kind words. :hugs: I'm glad you will be getting started soon. Once it starts it seems to fly by. 



s08 said:


> Hi ladies. I am back after a long few days of tears and heartache. DH and I are doing much better now. Thank you for all your support...it means a lot.
> 
> We moved our IVF follow-up appt. up to tomorrow so that we may be able to get some answers, but I'm predicting our RE will just say we fell into the unlucky category. I'm hoping we will get a plan for our FET with our one lonely frostie. We might be taking a couple month break since we have a vacation scheduled for July. But it will just be nice to have a plan to help move forward.
> 
> I think I'm finally caught up on the thread...lots of exciting things happening. Haj, huge congrats! MrsC, so sorry about the funding issue. You are the glue to this thread and so deserve to have a happy outcome! I hope everyone else is doing well!

I'm glad you are doing better and ready to make a plan. My fingers are crossed for you during your FET. I look forward to hearing about the new plan and what the RE says. Also thank you for your kind words as well. We will have a happy outcome just like everyone else in this thread. Our will just be in a different way but no matter what we will be happy. 



haj624 said:


> Hi ladies, went to the re this morning to get my Sono and bloodwork to check the swelling in my ovaries and the fluid. The said the fluid was almost gone and the swelling went down. I told them I got a positive hpt so the did my blood test today. They just called back and said my hcg came back positive at 69. Today I'm 3 weeks 6 days pregnant. I have no idea about hcg numbers though. The girl I spoke to was one of the techs who takes my blood and stuff and I asked her if that was good and she said yes. So fingers crossed it is. I go back for my next beta on Friday.

haj I'm glad everything looked good today. Your beta sounds great. Try not to stress about the number. 



TTB said:


> alscreetch - this process is definitely crazy, the waiting is the worst part for me!
> 
> jchic - glad the surgery went well
> 
> tiffttc - glad the intro went well, that is the exact same drugs and doses I am on :) Hope AF arrives for you soon so you can get started stimming
> 
> BlueStorm - yay, not long now till ER, I use crinone gel. They were a bit gross to begin with but once you get used to them they are fine, just make sure you wear a panty liner
> 
> Haj - glad to hear your ohss signs are going away and you got your beta, sounds like a good level to me
> 
> AFM - getting a bit frustrated and wishing I didn't test till beta day. Took another test this morning with a frer and it is still a super faint line. Its so faint it won't show up in a pic. Hoping this isn't the same result as my first cycle!

:hugs: My fingers are crossed for you. 



Kelly9 said:


> Great numbers Haj!
> 
> I'm fed up with my clinic and after this cycle DH and I have decided to transport our frozen embryo's to the clinic in Halifax. We're moving in a few months anyway so was debating doing this but now I'm decided. I went in to see my doc to ask about having 2 blasts put back and was shut down yet again all because of my age which is 28. Never mind we've been through two cycles now and still have no baby, never mind that we're moving and will be unable to do a cycle for 2 years after the move if this one doesn't work never mind that it's my body, my money and my choice. I know the risks of twins quiet well and am perfectly capable of making the decision to take that risk.
> 
> Sorry for the rant but I just want to scream.

Kelly that sounds horrible! They should be doing everything they can to help you get your BFP. If you want two put back they should not have a problem with it. Many places will do two without any issues. This makes me upset that they won't listen to you. :grr:

AFM~ I don't have much going on. Hubby is only home until Sunday and then he's gone for another 6 weeks. I hate when we get down to the last few days of him being home. I try not to get sad but I just can't help it. Anyways... like I said before we have an appointment on Thursday to talk about whats next for us.


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks for the support! They will do two at day 3 but not day 5 apparently it would be "malpractice" my doctor is just an ass and has been from the start. So I guess we're going to do 2 at day 3 again and just pray both stick. He actually looked appalled when I told him we wanted twins so we would be done with ttc. Like it was the worst thing, then he told me that "twins die, thats what they do" and thats exactly how he said it! I was nearly crying by this point and said to him well singletons die to because mine did half way through. 

This is our last fresh cycle I can't justify spending that much money again and I'm scared I'll end up in the hospital again with OHSS like last time and I just want my relationship with my husband to be what it was before we started trying to have a baby, which i am sure most of you can understand. I love being preggo, maybe I'll do surrogacy at some point in the future but thats not the same.


----------



## MrsC8776

Kelly9 said:


> Thanks for the support! They will do two at day 3 but not day 5 apparently it would be "malpractice" my doctor is just an ass and has been from the start. So I guess we're going to do 2 at day 3 again and just pray both stick. He actually looked appalled when I told him we wanted twins so we would be done with ttc. Like it was the worst thing, *then he told me that "twins die, thats what they do" *and thats exactly how he said it! I was nearly crying by this point and said to him well singletons die to because mine did half way through.
> 
> This is our last fresh cycle I can't justify spending that much money again and I'm scared I'll end up in the hospital again with OHSS like last time and I just want my relationship with my husband to be what it was before we started trying to have a baby, which i am sure most of you can understand. I love being preggo, maybe I'll do surrogacy at some point in the future but thats not the same.

This is shocking to me and honestly I'm at a loss for words. :growlmad: I just can't even believe that was said. I think at that point I would have stood up, left, and never went back. There is not a single person that deserves to hear that. Not only that but it's not even true. I'm so sorry you are having to deal with a doctor like that. 

I really hope you get your BFP with the 2 that are being put back :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

^ I know hey! I was flabbergasted when he said it. Makes me want to have twins from my day 3 embies this go and once I deliver them go rub it in his face. He even suggested that we just go straight to the halifax clinic for our next fresh round, he didn't realize we'd already paid and started at his clinic, but even tempting as it might have been because we live here for now and because we would have needed to have all our retesting done to do that it didn't make sense. 

I'm debating whether or not I even want to tell them if a pregnancy results since we won't be going back there, is that wrong of me? I figure if I did get pregnant I'd just go to my doc get my scans etc since she'll do my prenatal stuff anyway and just not tell the clinic.


----------



## Kelly9

oh hey mrs c can I be moved to ISCI in June, I'll be doing almost everything in june (start DR june 6) just not testing till july or are you arranging based on test date?


----------



## MrsC8776

Kelly9 said:


> ^ I know hey! I was flabbergasted when he said it. Makes me want to have twins from my day 3 embies this go and once I deliver them go rub it in his face. He even suggested that we just go straight to the halifax clinic for our next fresh round, he didn't realize we'd already paid and started at his clinic, but even tempting as it might have been because we live here for now and because we would have needed to have all our retesting done to do that it didn't make sense.
> 
> I'm debating whether or not I even want to tell them if a pregnancy results since we won't be going back there, is that wrong of me? I figure if I did get pregnant I'd just go to my doc get my scans etc since she'll do my prenatal stuff anyway and just not tell the clinic.




Kelly9 said:


> oh hey mrs c can I be moved to ISCI in June, I'll be doing almost everything in june (start DR june 6) just not testing till july or are you arranging based on test date?

I don't think it's wrong of you to not tell them but if you did end up with twins it would be interesting to see what he says when you deliver them. It does make sense to stick with the same clinic since you have already paid. Also since you would need all the testing done again. 

I can move you. I do think I have a few people in the wrong spot. :dohh: It's hard keeping up sometimes. I am arranging everyone by starting dates. I'll go do a look and see if theres anyone else that needs to be moved around. Thanks for letting me know. :flower:


----------



## TTB

Kelly9 - Putting 2 back is hardly malpractice, if you are advised of the risk and are happy to have twins then they should let you. Lots of people have twins every day and they are completely healthy! What a horrible thing for him to say!

MrsC - Hope your appointment goes well on Thursday!

AFM - I've been waiting all day to get on here and post this pic. I tested again after my fmu test that was really really faint, so tested with smu (I can't remember who mentioned that but thank you!) after I got to work and the line come up much quicker and I can see it much easier now too. It is still faint but at least you can see it in a photo now :) The top test is fmu and the bottom test is smu.
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 42


----------



## MrsC8776

TTB said:


> Kelly9 - Putting 2 back is hardly malpractice, if you are advised of the risk and are happy to have twins then they should let you. Lots of people have twins every day and they are completely healthy! What a horrible thing for him to say!
> 
> MrsC - Hope your appointment goes well on Thursday!
> 
> AFM - I've been waiting all day to get on here and post this pic. I tested again after my fmu test that was really really faint, so tested with smu (I can't remember who mentioned that but thank you!) after I got to work and the line come up much quicker and I can see it much easier now too. It is still faint but at least you can see it in a photo now :) The top test is fmu and the bottom test is smu.

I am awake way to late but I'm excited to see your post!! I can totally see that second line. :happydance: Congrats!


----------



## Tella

Kelly9 said:


> Great numbers Haj!
> 
> I'm fed up with my clinic and after this cycle DH and I have decided to transport our frozen embryo's to the clinic in Halifax. We're moving in a few months anyway so was debating doing this but now I'm decided. I went in to see my doc to ask about having 2 blasts put back and was shut down yet again all because of my age which is 28. Never mind we've been through two cycles now and still have no baby, never mind that we're moving and will be unable to do a cycle for 2 years after the move if this one doesn't work never mind that it's my body, my money and my choice. I know the risks of twins quiet well and am perfectly capable of making the decision to take that risk.
> 
> Sorry for the rant but I just want to scream.




Kelly9 said:


> Thanks for the support! They will do two at day 3 but not day 5 apparently it would be "malpractice" my doctor is just an ass and has been from the start. So I guess we're going to do 2 at day 3 again and just pray both stick. He actually looked appalled when I told him we wanted twins so we would be done with ttc. Like it was the worst thing, then he told me that "twins die, thats what they do" and thats exactly how he said it! I was nearly crying by this point and said to him well singletons die to because mine did half way through.
> 
> This is our last fresh cycle I can't justify spending that much money again and I'm scared I'll end up in the hospital again with OHSS like last time and I just want my relationship with my husband to be what it was before we started trying to have a baby, which i am sure most of you can understand. I love being preggo, maybe I'll do surrogacy at some point in the future but thats not the same.

WOW that is so insensitive to say especially to you, after a loss. I swear i would have given him a piece of my mind after a statement like that. Sounds like is being a really prick as you are moving. If i may ask, why wont you be able to try again for 2 years if this one doesnt work?

Fx'd it works and you can rub it in his face.



TTB said:


> AFM - getting a bit frustrated and wishing I didn't test till beta day. Took another test this morning with a frer and it is still a super faint line. Its so faint it won't show up in a pic. Hoping this isn't the same result as my first cycle!




TTB said:


> AFM - I've been waiting all day to get on here and post this pic. I tested again after my fmu test that was really really faint, so tested with smu (I can't remember who mentioned that but thank you!) after I got to work and the line come up much quicker and I can see it much easier now too. It is still faint but at least you can see it in a photo now :) The top test is fmu and the bottom test is smu.

Im glad you feeling a bit better! Fx'd for nice Beta numbers and a forever baby for you :hugs:

AFM > Not much, my body is so crazy. I have had 3 temp drops in the last 3 days, so i have no idea if i will O and or when. But im starting wiht Lucrin tomorrow morning, so im officially cycling from tomorrow again :happydance:


----------



## MommyMel

TTB said:


> Kelly9 - Putting 2 back is hardly malpractice, if you are advised of the risk and are happy to have twins then they should let you. Lots of people have twins every day and they are completely healthy! What a horrible thing for him to say!
> 
> MrsC - Hope your appointment goes well on Thursday!
> 
> AFM - I've been waiting all day to get on here and post this pic. I tested again after my fmu test that was really really faint, so tested with smu (I can't remember who mentioned that but thank you!) after I got to work and the line come up much quicker and I can see it much easier now too. It is still faint but at least you can see it in a photo now :) The top test is fmu and the bottom test is smu.

awesome........ i am soooooo happy for you.... its a......:bfp: Ican see it clearly..... :yipee::yipee::headspin::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## MoBaby

Ttb: congrats!!!!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

TTB! I totally see it! Congrats!


----------



## jchic

Kelly - I cant even believe that he said that to you. DONT for a second think that is true. What an asshole! It shocks me to think there are doctors like that in this profession. Ugh, please go to another place! You deserve someone who is genuinely concerned!

Mrs C - good luck tomorrow xx

TTB - I COMPLETELY SEE A 2nd LINE!!!! OMG CONGRATS!!!! Proof in the pudding there darling! woohoo!

Tella - new cycle starts tomorrow for you! Very exciting stuff!

AFM - have my post op today with doc :)


----------



## michelle01

TTB - I can totally see a second line!! CONGRATS :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

I see the line to congrats!!! I mentioned testing with smu a while back I always get stronger lines with smu! 

Tella we couldn't do a fresh if we wanted to cause we're moving to an isolated village inthe northwest territories and it will be difficult for my husband to leave short notice. I this cle doesn't work I'll continue in with FET as he doesn't have to be there but we'd have to come up with the money. So it is possible just hard and not likely.


----------



## BlueStorm

TTB - Congrats! I can really see that line!

Jchic - Good luck at post op today

Kelly - Ditto what the other ladies said, what a jerk

AFM - ER is tomorrow at 10:30 ! I will let you girls know what we get once I am home. Oh and they told me I can't take any Zanax or anything :wacko: oh well


----------



## GettingBroody

Congrats TTB!!!!!!!!


----------



## noasaint

Congrats TTB!!!! What is smu though? 

What a jerk about that Dr.......I wouldn't let him know I was pregnant either. I'm just amazed at the rudeness and insensitivity.

Anyone know how much a lupron trigger is out of pocket? My insurance won't cover it and I need to get it next week.


----------



## jchic

Blue - LESS than 24hrs away! OM GOODNESS~!


----------



## s08

TTB, I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the line keeps getting darker! After the devastating outcome from your first cycle, you soooo deserve this. You wrote such a sweet message to me after our sad news last week, and I want this so badly for you this time around. Keep us posted.


----------



## MoBaby

Hey ladies finished my hss. Unfortunately it's not good news. Apparently there is something inside the cavity, maybe a polyp, and I need a hysteroscopy . Also the fibroid is to close to the cavity (only 1 cm away) and since it's grown I need surgery. So now we have to schedule a MRI then surgery, wait three months before ivf and try in September. This is not what I wanted to hear but since this is the last shot we need to be aggressive. Re said I shoul be preggo by now because the cycles were great so we need to eliminate anything that could cause ivf to be less successful. I'm extremely sad now and can't believe this is all happening :(


----------



## jchic

Ugh Mo baby I am sorry. At least now all those pesky "what if this was fixed?" will be gone. Addressing it and having surgery is the best thing you could possibly do - although it pushes things back, good things are worth the wait, right? It will be here within no time. Sept is literally right around the corner. xx


----------



## BlueStorm

MoBaby said:


> Hey ladies finished my hss. Unfortunately it's not good news. Apparently there is something inside the cavity, maybe a polyp, and I need a hysteroscopy . Also the fibroid is to close to the cavity (only 1 cm away) and since it's grown I need surgery. So now we have to schedule a MRI then surgery, wait three months before ivf and try in September. This is not what I wanted to hear but since this is the last shot we need to be aggressive. Re said I shoul be preggo by now because the cycles were great so we need to eliminate anything that could cause ivf to be less successful. I'm extremely sad now and can't believe this is all happening :(

So sorry to hear this. I know it doesn't help but at least you found out now before doing another cycle. :hugs:


----------



## s08

So sorry MoBaby. Although I'm glad they are doing everything possible to get you that bfp, I cannot imagine your disappointment right now. :hugs: This process just sucks...no way to sugarcoat it.


----------



## GettingBroody

So sorry to hear your bad news Mobaby :hugs: At least they have a plan ready for you. Fx'd the time flies for you between now and Sept.


----------



## s08

Annette or Alscreetch, any updates?


----------



## michelle01

Oh Mobaby, I am so sorry, but these months will go by so fast! And before you know it, September will be here and you will get your BFP!! I know that this is devasting news and a set back to starting sooner, but the doctor/nurses sound like they are doing everything possible to help you achieve getting that sticky bean :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Sorry mobaby it's such a heartache but you will know when the time comes that everything is set for a pregnancy to be healthy and safe. :hugs: The time will fly before you know it.


----------



## tiffttc

TTB said:


> alscreetch - this process is definitely crazy, the waiting is the worst part for me!
> 
> jchic - glad the surgery went well
> 
> tiffttc - glad the intro went well, that is the exact same drugs and doses I am on :) Hope AF arrives for you soon so you can get started stimming
> 
> BlueStorm - yay, not long now till ER, I use crinone gel. They were a bit gross to begin with but once you get used to them they are fine, just make sure you wear a panty liner
> 
> Haj - glad to hear your ohss signs are going away and you got your beta, sounds like a good level to me
> 
> AFM - getting a bit frustrated and wishing I didn't test till beta day. Took another test this morning with a frer and it is still a super faint line. Its so faint it won't show up in a pic. Hoping this isn't the same result as my first cycle!


yay at least iam not alone with my meds but i was on puregoen before but i hyperstimmulated 3 times with it but they told me that was becaucse they didnt know what dose suited me (stupid docs) and because iam so so young i responded to good they told me we are the youngest couple attending there clinic i didnt really no what to make out of that!! but i was only doing iui that time and they only wanted me to make 1 mature egg and they told me that they will only transfer 1 egg back for me not really happy about that but they told me if i hyperstim again and they transfer 2 eggs i could go into liver failure and end up in icu so thats not what i want either so i guess iam stuck with 1 egg but if its a sticky bean i would b very happy with it and girls i have to to crinroe aswell vaginally ewwh!! i hate the thought of it iam cd30 now getting craps all day but stil no af iam cracking up lol its funny to actully want af to come when iam so long praying for them not to come!!
amm......sorry for my ramble i kinda went a bit off topic 
haj- so happy to hear your news a happy and heathy 9 months to you
ttb- OMG UR TOTALLY PREGGO!!! I CAN TOTTALLY SEE A SECOND LINE IAM SO SO HAPPY FOR YOU...


----------



## tiffttc

girls AF is just after coming yay my day 3 scan will be friday and hopefully i will be starting my stims that day i cant wait to ring my clinic in the morning its finally starting


----------



## AndreaFlorida

AF came for me today :) got my meds to start :) for this NATURAL cycle....we shall see what happens!

Sorry for the pics but I'm so new to all of this and after 3 years of no docs listening to me I FINALLY get some sort of help for a lil bit :):thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







Andimeds2.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 13









Andimeds.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Kelly9

Yay for those starting! I can't wait, my meds are all lined up in my med drawer just waiting. 7 more days for me for DR though I wish I didn't have to do DR since I'm on bcp's. It would be nice to just get into stimms. Oh well. 

tiffttc I also hyper stimulated my first ICSI, ended up in the hospital with 11 pounds of fluid in my abdomen, it was very painful. But once they drained it I felt so much better. Really hoping I don't overstimulate this time.


----------



## MrsC8776

Tella said:


> AFM > Not much, my body is so crazy. I have had 3 temp drops in the last 3 days, so i have no idea if i will O and or when. But im starting wiht Lucrin tomorrow morning, so im officially cycling from tomorrow again :happydance:

:happydance: Yay for getting started again! 



jchic said:


> Kelly - I cant even believe that he said that to you. DONT for a second think that is true. What an asshole! It shocks me to think there are doctors like that in this profession. Ugh, please go to another place! You deserve someone who is genuinely concerned!
> 
> Mrs C - good luck tomorrow xx
> 
> TTB - I COMPLETELY SEE A 2nd LINE!!!! OMG CONGRATS!!!! Proof in the pudding there darling! woohoo!
> 
> Tella - new cycle starts tomorrow for you! Very exciting stuff!
> 
> AFM - have my post op today with doc :)

I hope your appt went well today. :thumbup:



BlueStorm said:


> TTB - Congrats! I can really see that line!
> 
> Jchic - Good luck at post op today
> 
> Kelly - Ditto what the other ladies said, what a jerk
> 
> AFM - ER is tomorrow at 10:30 ! I will let you girls know what we get once I am home. Oh and they told me I can't take any Zanax or anything :wacko: oh well

:yipee: I can't wait to hear how it goes! Sorry you can't take anything before you go. 



MoBaby said:


> Hey ladies finished my hss. Unfortunately it's not good news. Apparently there is something inside the cavity, maybe a polyp, and I need a hysteroscopy . Also the fibroid is to close to the cavity (only 1 cm away) and since it's grown I need surgery. So now we have to schedule a MRI then surgery, wait three months before ivf and try in September. This is not what I wanted to hear but since this is the last shot we need to be aggressive. Re said I shoul be preggo by now because the cycles were great so we need to eliminate anything that could cause ivf to be less successful. I'm extremely sad now and can't believe this is all happening :(

:hugs: So sorry to hear about the delay. Having a bump in the road is never fun. I hope the time passes quickly for you. It is good that they are taking care of everything rather than just saying they will give the IVF a shot and you can continue



tiffttc said:


> girls AF is just after coming yay my day 3 scan will be friday and hopefully i will be starting my stims that day i cant wait to ring my clinic in the morning its finally starting

Glad af showed up. Yay for getting started! 



AndreaFlorida said:


> AF came for me today :) got my meds to start :) for this NATURAL cycle....we shall see what happens!
> 
> Sorry for the pics but I'm so new to all of this and after 3 years of no docs listening to me I FINALLY get some sort of help for a lil bit :):thumbup:

Thanks for sharing the pics. Congrats on getting started. :thumbup:

s08~ How did your appointment go today? 

Annette, alscreetch, and Born2be~ Fx for you all. I hope you are doing well. 

JennyLynn~ Did you have ER today?

DaisyQ~ How are you doing? Will you be testing or waiting to see if AF shows?


----------



## MoBaby

im sooo sorry i havent done personals...i cant really think straight..... mri tonight showed my fibroid is a monster. now way id be able to go to term with one let alone 2 babies. it needs to come out. its also pressing on my bladder which explains some symptoms i have been having....mild incontience with minimially full bladder running, leaking with sneezing and coughing...all in past few months. i thought i was going crazy or something but this explains it. im lucky im a PA with the rads so i walked over and got my scan read  rad said the location is enough away from endo that surgery should not harm it. its compressing the bladder. its degenerating (no blood supply) but is very large and will take very long time to go down. pushes uterus to one side. endometrium spared. good. i see my doc at 10am tomorrow and hopefully i can be cut on within the next 2 weeks. im terrified of surgery :( i had severe pain for nearly 5 wks after d/c...whats ths going to be like? pain meds make me very sick. i can pretty much tolerate ibuprofen and tylenol. my "bikini" body will look like frankenstein now. he has to make a larger incision under my ribs to get the fibroid out b/c of the size...belly button is too small. luckly im small so he wont have to go through a lot of tissue to get to the fibroid. gah. damn. this stinks.


----------



## MrsC8776

MoBaby said:


> im sooo sorry i havent done personals...i cant really think straight..... mri tonight showed my fibroid is a monster. now way id be able to go to term with one let alone 2 babies. it needs to come out. its also pressing on my bladder which explains some symptoms i have been having....mild incontience with minimially full bladder running, leaking with sneezing and coughing...all in past few months. i thought i was going crazy or something but this explains it. im lucky im a PA with the rads so i walked over and got my scan read  rad said the location is enough away from endo that surgery should not harm it. its compressing the bladder. its degenerating (no blood supply) but is very large and will take very long time to go down. pushes uterus to one side. endometrium spared. good. i see my doc at 10am tomorrow and hopefully i can be cut on within the next 2 weeks. im terrified of surgery :( i had severe pain for nearly 5 wks after d/c...whats ths going to be like? pain meds make me very sick. i can pretty much tolerate ibuprofen and tylenol. my "bikini" body will look like frankenstein now. he has to make a larger incision under my ribs to get the fibroid out b/c of the size...belly button is too small. luckly im small so he wont have to go through a lot of tissue to get to the fibroid. gah. damn. this stinks.

Don't worry about personals right now. You have a lot going on and you need to focus on you. :hugs: I'm glad that they are getting it taken of for you but I'm sad that you are having to go through this. The surgery will go great and fx the recovery isn't bad. I bet the scar will be so tiny that no one will even notice. Just think of it as your beauty mark to make your baby dreams come true. :flower: 

You are still on your way to see the wizard, theres just a small detour before you get there. :winkwink:


----------



## Kelly9

mobaby I hope they fit you in. The drugs are awesome when you have surgery so try to stay calm. Maybe your d&c was so painful cause of the fibroid? lots of hugs.


----------



## Kelly9

update on me, starting stims june 20th now with ER planned for July 2/3. I've changed my flights back home so this is the definite plan. Yay.


----------



## AnnetteCali

Hello Ladies...

Just wanted to update you.. I haven't been on for a few days... partly because i've been dealing with the stressors of my mom being in the hospital with kidney failure.. and also dealing with my own emotions. 

I took my blood test today... after debating whether or not i wanted to even bother. Just as I thought.. it was a BFN. :( boo.. I cried my eyes out a few days ago..really broke down. .. so today wasn't that bad. it was still sad to hear the doctor tell me it was negative.. but i wasn't as devastated. So i'm actually glad i prepared myself for the bad news. 

I am planning on waiting a month or two before doing the FET. I just think I have so much stress right now with my mom being sick that I need to get her stable before I try again. 

Thank you so much for your support throughout this process ladies. it was a huge help! I will prob linger for a few more days... then give the site a break. 

Thanks again... and sending baby vibes to all of you!! oxo x


----------



## MrsC8776

AnnetteCali said:


> Hello Ladies...
> 
> Just wanted to update you.. I haven't been on for a few days... partly because i've been dealing with the stressors of my mom being in the hospital with kidney failure.. and also dealing with my own emotions.
> 
> I took my blood test today... after debating whether or not i wanted to even bother. Just as I thought.. it was a BFN. :( boo.. I cried my eyes out a few days ago..really broke down. .. so today wasn't that bad. it was still sad to hear the doctor tell me it was negative.. but i wasn't as devastated. So i'm actually glad i prepared myself for the bad news.
> 
> I am planning on waiting a month or two before doing the FET. I just think I have so much stress right now with my mom being sick that I need to get her stable before I try again.
> 
> Thank you so much for your support throughout this process ladies. it was a huge help! I will prob linger for a few more days... then give the site a break.
> 
> Thanks again... and sending baby vibes to all of you!! oxo x

:hugs: I'm so sorry hun. Thank you for updating us. I really hope that your FET will give you your BFP when you are ready. You and your family will be in my thoughts.


----------



## MoBaby

Kelly9 said:


> mobaby I hope they fit you in. The drugs are awesome when you have surgery so try to stay calm. Maybe your d&c was so painful cause of the fibroid? lots of hugs.

This is what the re said because of the hormones quickly dropping the fibroid began to "die"


Kelly9 said:


> update on me, starting stims june 20th now with ER planned for July 2/3. I've changed my flights back home so this is the definite plan. Yay.

glad you are getting started! 


AnnetteCali said:


> Hello Ladies...
> 
> Just wanted to update you.. I haven't been on for a few days... partly because i've been dealing with the stressors of my mom being in the hospital with kidney failure.. and also dealing with my own emotions.
> 
> I took my blood test today... after debating whether or not i wanted to even bother. Just as I thought.. it was a BFN. :( boo.. I cried my eyes out a few days ago..really broke down. .. so today wasn't that bad. it was still sad to hear the doctor tell me it was negative.. but i wasn't as devastated. So i'm actually glad i prepared myself for the bad news.
> 
> I am planning on waiting a month or two before doing the FET. I just think I have so much stress right now with my mom being sick that I need to get her stable before I try again.
> 
> Thank you so much for your support throughout this process ladies. it was a huge help! I will prob linger for a few more days... then give the site a break.
> 
> Thanks again... and sending baby vibes to all of you!! oxo x

Sooo sorry girl :( you are dealing with a lot right now. Maybe me and you can cycle together in a couple/few months. Hugs!


----------



## TTB

Will catch up on all the posts later. Just wanted to pop in a wish alscreetch lots of luck with her beta today, can't wait to hear your results!


----------



## jchic

Hi ladies!

Blue - GOOD LUCK TODAY!
Haj - how are you feeling?
Mobaby - Ugh. That sucks! At least they will remove it and you will be GOOD TO GO for your IVF cycle. I know this is awful, noone wants setbacks, but I am certain this will work out for you. xx
Alscreetch - Good luck on your beta today!
Mrs C - how are you holding up/feeling? 
Annette - I am sorry about your mom :( Stay strong
Kelly and Tella - YAY on getting started!

AFM - went to the doc for my post op and ANOTHER FUCKING ENDOMETRIOMA IS THERE ON MY OVARY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHATTTTT THEEEE FUCCCKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Its small, and she said that sometimes when they remove the cyst that some strands are still left over, they collpase on themselves and create a new cyst. OF COURSE this would happen to me! I mean, why wouldnt it! Ugh. I totally lost it to say the least. She wasnt concerned and basically told me that she isnt going to operate again and that its small and that its not going to affect IVF, so lets focus on me getting pregnant. Which is fine, but I seriously just had surgery a week ago. 1 WEEK! and a cyst is now there? I am really starting to think that this isnt my plan, because everywhere I go there is a roadblock


----------



## JennyLynn512

Wanted to update! My egg transfer was yesterday. We transferred 3 embryos: 1 6-cell, 1 8-cell, and 1 10-cell. The 8 and 10 had some bits of fragmentation, but he said they were the two strongest embryos, but just to make our chances better they transferred in the 6-cell as well. So, let's hope at least one sticks!!! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Beta test is scheduled for June 10th. Not sure if I'll test early or not.


----------



## michelle01

AnnetteCali - I am so sorry :hugs: 

JennyLynn - how exciting!!! Putting back 3 should definitely increase your chances of one or more of them taking. Stick little beans!!

Jchic - I can sympathize; I am prone for cysts. I have had so many over the last few years. Sounds like they are going to proceed with things though, so hopefully this won't stop you from getting your BFP :hugs:

AFM - I get my blood results back tomorrow from some tests I had done last week so I can move on with IVF round 2 on my next cycle, if the results come back OK! In the meantime, my DH and I decided, why not bother trying on our own in between cycles. However, I don't hold up my hope but figured it couldn't hurt! At least I know in 2 weeks I will hopefully be starting IVF again, if nothing else works!


----------



## MoBaby

Surgery scheduled for June 11th. Nervous!


----------



## s08

Oh Annette, I&#8217;m so sorry to hear your news. I was dealing with that same news a week ago, so please know you are not alone. But between your mom and this, I cannot imagine what you must be going through. 

MoBaby, glad to see surgery is scheduled so soon. Do you know what the recovery will be like? 

Jchic, so sorry. I love your &#8220;WHAT THE F&#8230;&#8221; question however, as I&#8217;m sure we have all felt that way at one time or another throughout this process. 

Jenny, yah for a smooth transfer! Now the wait begins&#8230;.

AFM, we had our IVF follow-up yesterday. The clinic assured me there was no charge for this meeting after a failed cycle&#8230;so generous of them, right? We pay you $15,000 and get nothing in the end, so we get a 30 minute meeting for free! Thanks a lot. Can you tell I&#8217;m a little bitter? 

Anyway, my re is somewhat concerned about my egg quality based on my embryos&#8217; development. We had so many fertilize, they looked great on day 3, but then on day 5, they didn&#8217;t look so hot. For this reason, she does not have much confidence for our one lonely frostie. But I think we will go ahead with the FET anyway, since the cost is so much less than another fresh cycle. If no luck, IVF round 2. If unsuccessful again, we will seriously consider donor eggs, I guess. Not what I had ever envisioned, but it is what it is. Does anyone know about donor egg costs?


----------



## jchic

Jenny - GREAT news about your transfer. I am praying everything turns into a BFP for you. You deserve a happy ending during this journey, we all do :) xx

Mobaby - dont be nervous, its so close now! WOOHOO!

Michelle - great to hear you are moving forward, 2 weeks will fly by!

S08 - Totally sucks you have to go through this. Its completely unfair, and I know it. At least you have the FET, and if that fails, you can do another round...I am unsure about donor egg costs - does your insurance cover this? I know some do. Regardless of what path you take (I know some are less ideal than others) you will be a MOMMY. A child is just waiting for you to shower them with all this love! I mean, look at what we are going through to get pregnant? These freaking kids better appreciate it ;)


----------



## MrsC8776

jchic said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Blue - GOOD LUCK TODAY!
> Haj - how are you feeling?
> Mobaby - Ugh. That sucks! At least they will remove it and you will be GOOD TO GO for your IVF cycle. I know this is awful, noone wants setbacks, but I am certain this will work out for you. xx
> Alscreetch - Good luck on your beta today!
> Mrs C - how are you holding up/feeling?
> Annette - I am sorry about your mom :( Stay strong
> Kelly and Tella - YAY on getting started!
> 
> AFM - went to the doc for my post op and ANOTHER FUCKING ENDOMETRIOMA IS THERE ON MY OVARY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHATTTTT THEEEE FUCCCKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Its small, and she said that sometimes when they remove the cyst that some strands are still left over, they collpase on themselves and create a new cyst. OF COURSE this would happen to me! I mean, why wouldnt it! Ugh. I totally lost it to say the least. She wasnt concerned and basically told me that she isnt going to operate again and that its small and that its not going to affect IVF, so lets focus on me getting pregnant. Which is fine, but I seriously just had surgery a week ago. 1 WEEK! and a cyst is now there? I am really starting to think that this isnt my plan, because everywhere I go there is a roadblock

Jchic~ We are doing good. Just hanging out until our appt today. Thank you for asking. We truly are ok about the IVF falling through. I guess in the back of my mind I was prepared for it. 

So sorry to hear about the new findings. I can feel your frustration in your post and I totally understand. I'm glad it's nothing horrible and that you can still go through with the IVF cycle. Will they check it again before the cycle? Fx for you. 



JennyLynn512 said:


> Wanted to update! My egg transfer was yesterday. We transferred 3 embryos: 1 6-cell, 1 8-cell, and 1 10-cell. The 8 and 10 had some bits of fragmentation, but he said they were the two strongest embryos, but just to make our chances better they transferred in the 6-cell as well. So, let's hope at least one sticks!!! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> Beta test is scheduled for June 10th. Not sure if I'll test early or not.

:happydance: Yay you are PUPO! Fx for your BFP. 



michelle01 said:


> AnnetteCali - I am so sorry :hugs:
> 
> JennyLynn - how exciting!!! Putting back 3 should definitely increase your chances of one or more of them taking. Stick little beans!!
> 
> Jchic - I can sympathize; I am prone for cysts. I have had so many over the last few years. Sounds like they are going to proceed with things though, so hopefully this won't stop you from getting your BFP :hugs:
> 
> AFM - I get my blood results back tomorrow from some tests I had done last week so I can move on with IVF round 2 on my next cycle, if the results come back OK! In the meantime, my DH and I decided, why not bother trying on our own in between cycles. However, I don't hold up my hope but figured it couldn't hurt! At least I know in 2 weeks I will hopefully be starting IVF again, if nothing else works!

Fx for a natural BFP before IVF. It does happen! 



MoBaby said:


> Surgery scheduled for June 11th. Nervous!

Thats not that far away. Everything will go great. :thumbup:



s08 said:


> Oh Annette, Im so sorry to hear your news. I was dealing with that same news a week ago, so please know you are not alone. But between your mom and this, I cannot imagine what you must be going through.
> 
> MoBaby, glad to see surgery is scheduled so soon. Do you know what the recovery will be like?
> 
> Jchic, so sorry. I love your WHAT THE F question however, as Im sure we have all felt that way at one time or another throughout this process.
> 
> Jenny, yah for a smooth transfer! Now the wait begins.
> 
> AFM, we had our IVF follow-up yesterday. The clinic assured me there was no charge for this meeting after a failed cycleso generous of them, right? We pay you $15,000 and get nothing in the end, so we get a 30 minute meeting for free! Thanks a lot. Can you tell Im a little bitter?
> 
> Anyway, my re is somewhat concerned about my egg quality based on my embryos development. We had so many fertilize, they looked great on day 3, but then on day 5, they didnt look so hot. For this reason, she does not have much confidence for our one lonely frostie. But I think we will go ahead with the FET anyway, since the cost is so much less than another fresh cycle. If no luck, IVF round 2. If unsuccessful again, we will seriously consider donor eggs, I guess. Not what I had ever envisioned, but it is what it is. Does anyone know about donor egg costs?

How nice of them to give you something for free. :wacko: I will have faith in your one frostie. Do you know when you will be transfer the one you have? I don't know the cost of donor eggs but I have seen a thread on the boards about others who are going that route. 

Blue~ I hope everything went well today! :thumbup:

alscreetch~ Good luck today! 

drsquid~ I hope the u/s showed some progress. 

Talla~ Yay for starting meds today. :happydance:


----------



## drsquid

mrsc- actually was looking for the us to show no progress (ie that the suppression worked) and it did. start stims tomorrow.. yay 3 shots a day


----------



## MrsC8776

:dohh: Thats right, sorry I forgot. 

Yay for starting stims tomorrow though! :happydance:


----------



## DaisyQ

Dr. Squid, looks like we will be cycling together once again. I start stims on Saturday. AF showed (sort of) today. It's light.


----------



## tiffttc

drsquid said:


> mrsc- actually was looking for the us to show no progress (ie that the suppression worked) and it did. start stims tomorrow.. yay 3 shots a day




DaisyQ said:


> Dr. Squid, looks like we will be cycling together once again. I start stims on Saturday. AF showed (sort of) today. It's light.

Drquid- iam due to start my stims tomorrow aswell so looks like we are on the same cycle YAY!! are you on the long or short protocol iam on the short one 

DaisyQ looks like we are cycle buddies aswell.......is anyone else on the same cycle as us????.....

Am girls i rang my re office today to book my day3 scan appt which is in the morning and the receptionist made me feel really umcomfortable she asked my name and date of birth so she could get one of the nurses to ring me back and when i told her my date of birth i was like 1993 and she was like WHAT 1993!!! and i said ya 93 and then we went on WHAT YOUR 1993!! and i said ya she sounded really shocked and made me feel like she was jugding me and if that wasnt bad enough when the nurse rang me back with the time to come in in the morning at and she had the worst attitude problem ever she was so cutting and insulting i really fell bad all day after my conversations with the too of them :cry:do ye think i should say it to the nurse tomorrow??? and girls now ye all no my age please dont judge me i want the same thing ye all want i know iam young but me and my husband are really happy and we have everything we want except a baby.......and i guess i can understand her been shocked but she should of kept that to herself!!! i really hope ye guys dont think of me differently because of my age.......iam really sorry for my really long scripts lately but i fell better getting it off my chest so what do ye think about my re??


----------



## daisy83

tiffttc said:


> Drquid- iam due to start my stims tomorrow aswell so looks like we are on the same cycle YAY!! are you on the long or short protocol iam on the short one
> 
> DaisyQ looks like we are cycle buddies aswell.......is anyone else on the same cycle as us????.....

Meeeee!!! I start stims tomorrow too! First Gonal-F at 9pm tomorrow night. Scan Wed and Fri. x :happydance:


----------



## tiffttc

daisy83 said:


> tiffttc said:
> 
> 
> Drquid- iam due to start my stims tomorrow aswell so looks like we are on the same cycle YAY!! are you on the long or short protocol iam on the short one
> 
> DaisyQ looks like we are cycle buddies aswell.......is anyone else on the same cycle as us????.....
> 
> Meeeee!!! I start stims tomorrow too! First Gonal-F at 9pm tomorrow night. Scan Wed and Fri. x :happydance:Click to expand...

YAY!!!! so all together thats 4 of us thats on the same cycle hopefully thats 4 more BFPs


----------



## daisy83

Fingers tightly crossed! I'm feeling a bit nervous about doing my injections myself - are you???! Just the thought of sticking a needle in my tummy :(


----------



## BlueStorm

Sorry I am so late with my update. I was not feeling great and slept most of the day!

Feeling much better now. So we got 17 eggies. No clue how many where mature, ect. We wil get a call tomorrow morning as to how many fertilized. I pray we get a good number. They don't give us another update until the day before transfer which would be tuesday. That is a long wait.

So all in all it went well. I was nervous and my heart rate was sky high when they hooked me up :blush: but I got over it and did ok. 

Thanks all for thinking of me today!


----------



## daisy83

BlueStorm said:


> Sorry I am so late with my update. I was not feeling great and slept most of the day!
> 
> Feeling much better now. So we got 17 eggies. No clue how many where mature, ect. We wil get a call tomorrow morning as to how many fertilized. I pray we get a good number. They don't give us another update until the day before transfer which would be tuesday. That is a long wait.
> 
> So all in all it went well. I was nervous and my heart rate was sky high when they hooked me up :blush: but I got over it and did ok.
> 
> Thanks all for thinking of me today!

Yay! Great news blue, good luck for that phonecall tomorrow xx


----------



## alscreetch

I'm at a loss for words, this cycle wasn't successful. Thank you for all the prayers. I feel very numb and internally low. I just wish this could be simple. I have faith that one day we all will become mothers. I will be praying for you wonderful ladies.


----------



## s08

Alscreetch, my heart just sank when I read your news. I'm so sorry. Like a few others on here, I know the devastation you are experiencing right now. All I could do was sob. As hard as it is to believe right now, it does get easier as time goes on. Please know we are all here for you. 

Blue, great retrieval number! Take it easy for a while. Hope you get a great fertilization report!


----------



## raelynn

alscreetch - So sorry! Hopefully your BFP is still coming soon! Do you plan to do another round?


----------



## s08

TTB and Haj, any updates from you ladies?


----------



## AnnetteCali

alscreetch: I am so sorry to hear that this wasn't a successful cycle. It's devastating. It's such an emotional roller coaster. We become so hopeful and feel so close to getting the family we all want, just to have our hopes crushed. 

Unfortunately this cycle wasn't successful for me either. I cried all day Monday, I don't think i've ever cried that hard in my life. Like s08 said, it does get easier.. although.. it may not feel that way right now. 

Sending big hugs your way! xoxo x


----------



## Kelly9

So sorry for those of you whose cycles didn't work :hugs:

tiff when I saw your age I was like "whoa!" but it's no biggie, you have issues having a baby you need treatment thats that, they shouldn't be judging you. I wish our doctor had taken us seriously when we were 23/24 ttc and got us into the clinic sooner, we still managed to have a baby like weeks before I turned 26 but now I feel rushed to have number 2 and 3, I don't want to be much into my 30's having kids.


----------



## MrsC8776

tiffttc said:


> Am girls i rang my re office today to book my day3 scan appt which is in the morning and the receptionist made me feel really umcomfortable she asked my name and date of birth so she could get one of the nurses to ring me back and when i told her my date of birth i was like 1993 and she was like WHAT 1993!!! and i said ya 93 and then we went on WHAT YOUR 1993!! and i said ya she sounded really shocked and made me feel like she was jugding me and if that wasnt bad enough when the nurse rang me back with the time to come in in the morning at and she had the worst attitude problem ever she was so cutting and insulting i really fell bad all day after my conversations with the too of them :cry:do ye think i should say it to the nurse tomorrow??? and girls now ye all no my age please dont judge me i want the same thing ye all want i know iam young but me and my husband are really happy and we have everything we want except a baby.......and i guess i can understand her been shocked but she should of kept that to herself!!! i really hope ye guys dont think of me differently because of my age.......iam really sorry for my really long scripts lately but i fell better getting it off my chest so what do ye think about my re??

The nurse shouldn't have acted that way. If she was shocked she should have kept it to herself. Sorry you felt judged. No of us are here to judge you so don't worry about that from us. I'm 24... well 25 this weekend but my hubby is a few years older so we are wanting to get the show on the road. Now if you were 15-16 I would probably say something but you are old enough to make your own choices. If you and your husband are ready then I say go for it. :thumbup:



BlueStorm said:


> Sorry I am so late with my update. I was not feeling great and slept most of the day!
> 
> Feeling much better now. So we got 17 eggies. No clue how many where mature, ect. We wil get a call tomorrow morning as to how many fertilized. I pray we get a good number. They don't give us another update until the day before transfer which would be tuesday. That is a long wait.
> 
> So all in all it went well. I was nervous and my heart rate was sky high when they hooked me up :blush: but I got over it and did ok.
> 
> Thanks all for thinking of me today!

Blue that is great news! I look forward to your update tomorrow. Get some rest and try not to stress. :flower:



alscreetch said:


> I'm at a loss for words, this cycle wasn't successful. Thank you for all the prayers. I feel very numb and internally low. I just wish this could be simple. I have faith that one day we all will become mothers. I will be praying for you wonderful ladies.

:hugs: I'm so sorry, I wish this could be easier on everyone. You are right though we will all become mothers one day. :hugs:

Ok ladies, we went to our appointment today. The FS wasn't to happy that we were backing out of the IVF. He wasn't mad but I'm not going to say he was thrilled either. Hubby and I have been talking and a few days ago we decided to go down the donor route. I know this isn't for everyone but we are happy with our decision. Theres many ways we have looked at this and all have pointed in this direction. So I'm to call on CD1 to get started with clomid. Thats in about 16 days!


----------



## BlueStorm

So sorry alscreetch. This is so devestating. Take time to regroup.

Mrs C - Im so glad you made this decision! See you found another way! My best friend went this route and had great results. They have a beautiful little boy and are so happy


----------



## MrsC8776

BlueStorm said:


> So sorry alscreetch. This is so devestating. Take time to regroup.
> 
> Mrs C - Im so glad you made this decision! See you found another way! My best friend went this route and had great results. They have a beautiful little boy and are so happy

Thank you so much! It helps to know others have had success with it.


----------



## Kelly9

Donor sperm? We considered that to before we had our son, we figured we'd give ICSI one try since we had the funding in place and if it didn't work we'd do donor but now that we have our son it's a much harder decision to make since we have a genetic child. Though I know if we exhausted our funds and eggs we'd do it cause I'm not satisfied with just one child, I never envisioned my son being an only child.


----------



## MrsC8776

Yes, donor sperm. I can understand why it would be hard to go down that route now that you have your son. Honestly we only want one child. Of course had we done IVF and had twins that would be different.


----------



## MoBaby

Alscreetch: I'm so sorry :(


----------



## raelynn

MrsC - We've discussed using a donor as well. Before we knew the outcome of the TESE it was an option we had to consider had nothing been found. It is still on the table for us because hubby doesn't want to keep having TESEs if we have to go through several rounds. Glad you found a plan that works for you!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

alscreetch---my heart is sad :( for you sweetie I am so sorry :cry: :( may God send all of his blessings your way....lots of XOXOXOXOXO!!


----------



## Lulu 07

Hey Ladies!! 

Sorry I went MIA for a while. I wanted to stay away from all this for a little just to try and think straight. I just feel really nervous about doing this again but I won't give up now. It scares me that it might not work but since I had a chemical pregnancy, I feel like I moved one step forward. Although losing that pregnancy was painful but it gave me a little more hope that it could work again but hopefully this time it will stick around for 9 months. I had my IVF follow-up appointment yesterday. My RE said that he might try the long protocol next time but he hasn't made the decision yet. He said this time he wants to push my follicles to a bigger size before retrieval. He's still shocked at the fact that I had 34 eggs collected but only 5 of them being mature. I am currently on CD 8 and he said I could probably start meds with my next period. I just hate having to wait to start again. I think I want to ask my RE if instead of doing the long protocol we could do the same protocol again but with higher doses as I was on pretty low doses. 

I just want to say CONGRATS to the ladies that got preggo!! I hope you have a H&H 9 months!!

I'm really sorry to the ladies that got bfn's. I hope you get your bfp really soon whether it's through IVF or any other route. You will be in my prayers!

MrsC ~ I'm really sorry to hear that you can't go through with IVF anymore. Are you going to try your DH's sperm that you got through TESE first and then use donor sperm if it doesn't work? Whatever you end up doing, I hope it works for you!!

Blue ~ FX you get a great fertilization report and you are get a BFP this cycle. I look forward to your report tomorrow. 

Sorry I didn't catch up with everyone but I will try to later.


----------



## MrsC8776

raelynn~ Thank you for sharing that with me. Fingers crossed for you that your hubby won't have to have more TESEs because you will get your BFP with whats frozen. :thumbup:

Lulu~ I'm glad you are back. I hope that what ever comes next you get your BFP and it's a sticky one. When will your RE decide on the protocol for the next cycle?

As for being able to use what we got during the TESE... we can't. :( I really wish we could but theres just not enough. Not even close. I did ask just because I need to know.


----------



## Lulu 07

MrsC ~ I'm sorry that you don't have enough to work with. I also wanted to ask you if you've ever heard of natural IVF.. it's much cheaper than regular IVF. They use minimal stimulation to only get a few good eggs and the rest follows just like a regular IVF. I hope that could be an option for you. The RE I go to only charges about $5000 for that. 

AFM~ My RE asked me to let him know when I ovulate this cycle and he should know by then what protocol he wants to have me on and he will tell me what medications I need to take.


----------



## MrsC8776

I have heard of it. My FS was talking to us today about mini IVF. Apparently it's IVF with no injections just a pill. He said that the max people usually get is 3-4 eggs.:wacko: Those eggs aren't even guaranteed to be mature so it's not something we want to do. We are happy with the decision we have made and we will be sticking with it. Thank you for asking though. It's nice to know people are looking out. :flower: 

You ladies have been such a great help and support through all this.


----------



## drsquid

screetch- im so so sorry

daisy- eh it isnt that bad.. i did a round of injections for iui and ive been doing lupron since the 11th. 

long or short protool? long i guess. been on suppression since the 11th. 

afm- had my us today. all good. didnt get an antral count but.. saw a bunch of nice tiny follicles on both sides.. doc is funny. he actually said, ok, no cysts.. we agree right? (ive argued with him about follicle size in the past). im supposed to go back for blood work monday. and of course he says.. ok we will do us wednesday.. the only freaking day im working 30 min away instead of across the street.. i asked if it could be tues or thurs and he told me to talk to my ovaries and get them to cooperate. to add a nice hassle.. still didnt get my copy of labs from kaiser and the ivf clinic is chomping at the bit for them. kaiser is virtually impossible to find phone numbers for.. we faxed a release to who knows where cause they didnt send any labs (doc called me 2 more times today about paperwork issues). and while i was there i got a call from my credit card company asking if i charged over 5000 online.. umm yeah no, that wasnt me. luckily they had blocked it (but not my doctors office charges.. which was great). so now i am without credit card til probably monday. but yay for the company being all over it.. one of the calls from my doc was that he realized he hadnt done a sonohysterogram.. whee.. so i get to do that monday along with the bloodwork (im off that day anyway so it is all good).. i start menopur and gonal tomorrow and continue the medrol and lupron. yay 3 shots a day. but frankly what is the worst is the medrol. damn that tastes bad.. he only had me order 16 vials of menopur.. umm that is only 5 days worth and i wont know til monday if i need more.. hrm. just emailed my doc about that..


----------



## Lulu 07

MrsC ~ I'm really glad that you made your decision. Sorry to give you other options but I thought you were still in the process of making a decision. I'm not in any way against using a donor and I support it but because I hadn't really known about the mini ivf I thought I would mention it as well. My RE actually gave me this choice of mini-ivf for the next cycle as well so I was actually in a similar situation as you and know it can be hard to make a decision. I really hope you get your BFP on the first try and won't need another IUI. You will be in my prayers!!


----------



## Lulu 07

drsquid said:


> screetch- im so so sorry
> 
> daisy- eh it isnt that bad.. i did a round of injections for iui and ive been doing lupron since the 11th.
> 
> long or short protool? long i guess. been on suppression since the 11th.
> 
> afm- had my us today. all good. didnt get an antral count but.. saw a bunch of nice tiny follicles on both sides.. doc is funny. he actually said, ok, no cysts.. we agree right? (ive argued with him about follicle size in the past). im supposed to go back for blood work monday. and of course he says.. ok we will do us wednesday.. the only freaking day im working 30 min away instead of across the street.. i asked if it could be tues or thurs and he told me to talk to my ovaries and get them to cooperate. to add a nice hassle.. still didnt get my copy of labs from kaiser and the ivf clinic is chomping at the bit for them. kaiser is virtually impossible to find phone numbers for.. we faxed a release to who knows where cause they didnt send any labs (doc called me 2 more times today about paperwork issues). and while i was there i got a call from my credit card company asking if i charged over 5000 online.. umm yeah no, that wasnt me. luckily they had blocked it (but not my doctors office charges.. which was great). so now i am without credit card til probably monday. but yay for the company being all over it.. one of the calls from my doc was that he realized he hadnt done a sonohysterogram.. whee.. so i get to do that monday along with the bloodwork (im off that day anyway so it is all good).. i start menopur and gonal tomorrow and continue the medrol and lupron. yay 3 shots a day. but frankly what is the worst is the medrol. damn that tastes bad.. he only had me order 16 vials of menopur.. umm that is only 5 days worth and i wont know til monday if i need more.. hrm. just emailed my doc about that..

I'm glad your appointment went well and I hope you get a great response with stims. I'm glad your credit card company stopped that $5000 charge, that is really great of them. Good luck with this cycle and keep us posted on your progress!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Lulu 07 said:


> MrsC ~ I'm really glad that you made your decision. Sorry to give you other options but I thought you were still in the process of making a decision. I'm not in any way against using a donor and I support it but because I hadn't really known about the mini ivf I thought I would mention it as well. My RE actually gave me this choice of mini-ivf for the next cycle as well so I was actually in a similar situation as you and know it can be hard to make a decision. I really hope you get your BFP on the first try and won't need another IUI. You will be in my prayers!!

I understand and I appreciate it. If you do go the mini IVF route please let me know how it goes. Thank you for your kind words and support. :hugs:

drsquid~ Good luck on Wednesday. That sucks about your credit card. I'm glad they are getting it all sorted out for you. :thumbup:


----------



## l8bloomer

Hi MrsC, Haven't kept on top of the updates like I should. I'm sorry to hear that your funding fell through but I'm glad you're at peace with your decision. :hugs::hugs:

I had a bit of a slow start and after 4 days of stims, almost had my cycle cancelled due to slow response. But after doubling my dosage, my response improved and I'm scheduled for EC on June 2. Weird thing is, in the last couple of days, they had to halve my dosage because of elevated prolactin levels. Today they prescribed me something for it and when i asked the nurse what it was for, she said it's so that I don't get sick.

I haven't had a chance to ask the RE what 'sick' means. Hope to speak with him tomorrow. 

Wish everyone BFPs.:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MrsC8776

l8bloomer said:


> Hi MrsC, Haven't kept on top of the updates like I should. I'm sorry to hear that your funding fell through but I'm glad you're at peace with your decision. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I had a bit of a slow start and after 4 days of stims, almost had my cycle cancelled due to slow response. But after doubling my dosage, my response improved and I'm scheduled for EC on June 2. Weird thing is, in the last couple of days, they had to halve my dosage because of elevated prolactin levels. Today they prescribed me something for it and when i asked the nurse what it was for, she said it's so that I don't get sick.
> 
> I haven't had a chance to ask the RE what 'sick' means. Hope to speak with him tomorrow.
> 
> Wish everyone BFPs.:dust::dust::dust:

Thank you :hugs: I was just thinking about you and wondering how your cycle was going. Thank you for the update. Sorry to hear that things started slow but I'm glad they got you caught up. :thumbup: Yay for ER in a few days! :happydance: Please stop in when you get a chance and let us know how many they collected. My fingers are crossed for you! I'm curious as to what "sick" means as well.


----------



## MrsC8776

haj~ Good luck at your 2nd beta tomorrow!

CozIvf~ How are you doing? 

DaisyQ~ Fx for you! 

tiffttc~ I hope your scan goes well tomorrow. 

jchic~ How are you doing? Recovery still going well? 

Good luck to all those starting meds tomorrow! Theres quite a few of you. :thumbup:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## missy123

sorry i havnt updated IVF went ahead a little earlier for me xx i took my trigger shot monday night(28th May) and egg retrevial was on Wednesday 30th May 7 eggs collected,5 were mature and 3 have fertilized so my ET is on Monday :happydance::happydance:


----------



## jchic

Alscreetch - I am sorry. My heart broke when I read this....please know that I am thinking of you! When are you getting started with your next cycle?

Mrs C - glad you made a decision and are moving forward. BFP, here YOU come!

Blue - SO SO SO happy to hear these awesome ER numbers. You go chicky! 

Missy 123 - Good Luck!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Start my Femara today....eek my first thing besides Clomid EVER! :) should start injections Wednesday :)


----------



## BlueStorm

I got the anxiously awaited call about an hour ago. Out of the 17 eggs, 15 were mature and 10 fertilized. I am very happy with that number. Now we just have to pray that they keep growing :baby:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Blue and Missy FX for both of you :) This is soooooo an exciting thread!!


----------



## michelle01

alscreetch - I am so sorry :hugs:

MrsC - so glad you were able to make a decision and are one step closer to getting your BFP!!

Blue - that is AWESOME!!! How many are you going to transfer??

Missy - Good Luck on Monday!!


----------



## drsquid

yay missy and blue

so i get an email back from my doc saying i have 8 days of menopur.. um no, no i dont. turns out the nurse wrote the dosage backwards (ie 225 for menopur and 150 for gonal). doc said it is no big deal but.. seriously? i cant wait to get home and take a pic of the script cause im sure she said i was the one who was confused. grrr, luckily a friend has extra menopur and needs my cetrotide.. yay drug swap


----------



## jchic

Drsquid - that is annoying....at least you got a quick fix there though


----------



## haj624

Hi ladies, sorry I've been MIA i had a little mini breakdown and needed a few days. I had told you ladies Ihad taken a hpt the other day (the morning of my beta) and it was lighter well because of that, of course even though I had a positive beta I took one the next day and the line was so so so light. so of course I thought something bad was happening and had a little meltdown. Plus the cramps I was having was making me so nervous so I stepped back for a few days until I had my next beta today. I just heard back frorm the Dr. a little while ago and my beta went up from 69 to 152. So I'm feeling a lot better that things seem to be heading in the right direction. I need to go back and read the pages from the past few days and then I will do personals. It seems like so much has happened!!! I'm debating if I want to make myself a ticker yet!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

missy123 said:


> sorry i havnt updated IVF went ahead a little earlier for me xx i took my trigger shot monday night(28th May) and egg retrevial was on Wednesday 30th May 7 eggs collected,5 were mature and 3 have fertilized so my ET is on Monday :happydance::happydance:

:happydance: Thats very exciting! Let us know how things go. 



jchic said:


> Alscreetch - I am sorry. My heart broke when I read this....please know that I am thinking of you! When are you getting started with your next cycle?
> 
> Mrs C - glad you made a decision and are moving forward. BFP, here YOU come!
> 
> Blue - SO SO SO happy to hear these awesome ER numbers. You go chicky!
> 
> Missy 123 - Good Luck!

Thank you :flower:



BlueStorm said:


> I got the anxiously awaited call about an hour ago. Out of the 17 eggs, 15 were mature and 10 fertilized. I am very happy with that number. Now we just have to pray that they keep growing :baby:

Blue that is great news! :happydance:



michelle01 said:


> alscreetch - I am so sorry :hugs:
> 
> MrsC - so glad you were able to make a decision and are one step closer to getting your BFP!!
> 
> Blue - that is AWESOME!!! How many are you going to transfer??
> 
> Missy - Good Luck on Monday!!

Thank you :flower:



drsquid said:


> yay missy and blue
> 
> so i get an email back from my doc saying i have 8 days of menopur.. um no, no i dont. turns out the nurse wrote the dosage backwards (ie 225 for menopur and 150 for gonal). doc said it is no big deal but.. seriously? i cant wait to get home and take a pic of the script cause im sure she said i was the one who was confused. grrr, luckily a friend has extra menopur and needs my cetrotide.. yay drug swap

Sorry things are a little confusing right now. I'm glad you are able to swap meds with someone. :thumbup:



haj624 said:


> Hi ladies, sorry I've been MIA i had a little mini breakdown and needed a few days. I had told you ladies Ihad taken a hpt the other day (the morning of my beta) and it was lighter well because of that, of course even though I had a positive beta I took one the next day and the line was so so so light. so of course I thought something bad was happening and had a little meltdown. Plus the cramps I was having was making me so nervous so I stepped back for a few days until I had my next beta today. I just heard back frorm the Dr. a little while ago and my beta went up from 69 to 152. So I'm feeling a lot better that things seem to be heading in the right direction. I need to go back and read the pages from the past few days and then I will do personals. It seems like so much has happened!!! I'm debating if I want to make myself a ticker yet!!!

haj I'm glad the numbers have gone up. I wondering where you were. :flower: I hope you are doing ok now. Taking tests can be a scary thing sometimes. I don't think you should judge how things are going by the line. I understand wanting to take them though so I don't blame you.


----------



## haj624

BlueStorm said:


> I got the anxiously awaited call about an hour ago. Out of the 17 eggs, 15 were mature and 10 fertilized. I am very happy with that number. Now we just have to pray that they keep growing :baby:

Blue Yayyy!!! Thats so exciting!!!



AndreaFlorida said:


> Start my Femara today....eek my first thing besides Clomid EVER! :) should start injections Wednesday :)

Woo hoo for injections lol!!




missy123 said:


> sorry i havnt updated IVF went ahead a little earlier for me xx i took my trigger shot monday night(28th May) and egg retrevial was on Wednesday 30th May 7 eggs collected,5 were mature and 3 have fertilized so my ET is on Monday :happydance::happydance:

EEEkkk!!! so exciting!!!


drsquid said:


> screetch- im so so sorry
> 
> daisy- eh it isnt that bad.. i did a round of injections for iui and ive been doing lupron since the 11th.
> 
> long or short protool? long i guess. been on suppression since the 11th.
> 
> afm- had my us today. all good. didnt get an antral count but.. saw a bunch of nice tiny follicles on both sides.. doc is funny. he actually said, ok, no cysts.. we agree right? (ive argued with him about follicle size in the past). im supposed to go back for blood work monday. and of course he says.. ok we will do us wednesday.. the only freaking day im working 30 min away instead of across the street.. i asked if it could be tues or thurs and he told me to talk to my ovaries and get them to cooperate. to add a nice hassle.. still didnt get my copy of labs from kaiser and the ivf clinic is chomping at the bit for them. kaiser is virtually impossible to find phone numbers for.. we faxed a release to who knows where cause they didnt send any labs (doc called me 2 more times today about paperwork issues). and while i was there i got a call from my credit card company asking if i charged over 5000 online.. umm yeah no, that wasnt me. luckily they had blocked it (but not my doctors office charges.. which was great). so now i am without credit card til probably monday. but yay for the company being all over it.. one of the calls from my doc was that he realized he hadnt done a sonohysterogram.. whee.. so i get to do that monday along with the bloodwork (im off that day anyway so it is all good).. i start menopur and gonal tomorrow and continue the medrol and lupron. yay 3 shots a day. but frankly what is the worst is the medrol. damn that tastes bad.. he only had me order 16 vials of menopur.. umm that is only 5 days worth and i wont know til monday if i need more.. hrm. just emailed my doc about that..

Yayy for follies!!!



Lulu 07 said:


> Hey Ladies!!
> 
> Sorry I went MIA for a while. I wanted to stay away from all this for a little just to try and think straight. I just feel really nervous about doing this again but I won't give up now. It scares me that it might not work but since I had a chemical pregnancy, I feel like I moved one step forward. Although losing that pregnancy was painful but it gave me a little more hope that it could work again but hopefully this time it will stick around for 9 months. I had my IVF follow-up appointment yesterday. My RE said that he might try the long protocol next time but he hasn't made the decision yet. He said this time he wants to push my follicles to a bigger size before retrieval. He's still shocked at the fact that I had 34 eggs collected but only 5 of them being mature. I am currently on CD 8 and he said I could probably start meds with my next period. I just hate having to wait to start again. I think I want to ask my RE if instead of doing the long protocol we could do the same protocol again but with higher doses as I was on pretty low doses.
> 
> I just want to say CONGRATS to the ladies that got preggo!! I hope you have a H&H 9 months!!
> 
> I'm really sorry to the ladies that got bfn's. I hope you get your bfp really soon whether it's through IVF or any other route. You will be in my prayers!
> 
> MrsC ~ I'm really sorry to hear that you can't go through with IVF anymore. Are you going to try your DH's sperm that you got through TESE first and then use donor sperm if it doesn't work? Whatever you end up doing, I hope it works for you!!
> 
> Blue ~ FX you get a great fertilization report and you are get a BFP this cycle. I look forward to your report tomorrow.
> 
> Sorry I didn't catch up with everyone but I will try to later.

Fingers crossed for this next IVF to be a bfp!!!

Lulu I am glad you are feeling better and you will get your bfp next time



MrsC8776 said:


> tiffttc said:
> 
> 
> Am girls i rang my re office today to book my day3 scan appt which is in the morning and the receptionist made me feel really umcomfortable she asked my name and date of birth so she could get one of the nurses to ring me back and when i told her my date of birth i was like 1993 and she was like WHAT 1993!!! and i said ya 93 and then we went on WHAT YOUR 1993!! and i said ya she sounded really shocked and made me feel like she was jugding me and if that wasnt bad enough when the nurse rang me back with the time to come in in the morning at and she had the worst attitude problem ever she was so cutting and insulting i really fell bad all day after my conversations with the too of them :cry:do ye think i should say it to the nurse tomorrow??? and girls now ye all no my age please dont judge me i want the same thing ye all want i know iam young but me and my husband are really happy and we have everything we want except a baby.......and i guess i can understand her been shocked but she should of kept that to herself!!! i really hope ye guys dont think of me differently because of my age.......iam really sorry for my really long scripts lately but i fell better getting it off my chest so what do ye think about my re??
> 
> The nurse shouldn't have acted that way. If she was shocked she should have kept it to herself. Sorry you felt judged. No of us are here to judge you so don't worry about that from us. I'm 24... well 25 this weekend but my hubby is a few years older so we are wanting to get the show on the road. Now if you were 15-16 I would probably say something but you are old enough to make your own choices. If you and your husband are ready then I say go for it. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> BlueStorm said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I am so late with my update. I was not feeling great and slept most of the day!
> 
> Feeling much better now. So we got 17 eggies. No clue how many where mature, ect. We wil get a call tomorrow morning as to how many fertilized. I pray we get a good number. They don't give us another update until the day before transfer which would be tuesday. That is a long wait.
> 
> So all in all it went well. I was nervous and my heart rate was sky high when they hooked me up :blush: but I got over it and did ok.
> 
> Thanks all for thinking of me today!Click to expand...
> 
> Blue that is great news! I look forward to your update tomorrow. Get some rest and try not to stress. :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> alscreetch said:
> 
> 
> I'm at a loss for words, this cycle wasn't successful. Thank you for all the prayers. I feel very numb and internally low. I just wish this could be simple. I have faith that one day we all will become mothers. I will be praying for you wonderful ladies.Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: I'm so sorry, I wish this could be easier on everyone. You are right though we will all become mothers one day. :hugs:
> 
> Ok ladies, we went to our appointment today. The FS wasn't to happy that we were backing out of the IVF. He wasn't mad but I'm not going to say he was thrilled either. Hubby and I have been talking and a few days ago we decided to go down the donor route. I know this isn't for everyone but we are happy with our decision. Theres many ways we have looked at this and all have pointed in this direction. So I'm to call on CD1 to get started with clomid. Thats in about 16 days!Click to expand...

Mrs.C I'm so glad you and your husband have chose a route that makes you happy.



alscreetch said:


> I'm at a loss for words, this cycle wasn't successful. Thank you for all the prayers. I feel very numb and internally low. I just wish this could be simple. I have faith that one day we all will become mothers. I will be praying for you wonderful ladies.

Alscreetch I am so sorry hun!



JennyLynn512 said:


> Wanted to update! My egg transfer was yesterday. We transferred 3 embryos: 1 6-cell, 1 8-cell, and 1 10-cell. The 8 and 10 had some bits of fragmentation, but he said they were the two strongest embryos, but just to make our chances better they transferred in the 6-cell as well. So, let's hope at least one sticks!!! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> Beta test is scheduled for June 10th. Not sure if I'll test early or not.

Woo hoo next weekend!!!



MoBaby said:


> im sooo sorry i havent done personals...i cant really think straight..... mri tonight showed my fibroid is a monster. now way id be able to go to term with one let alone 2 babies. it needs to come out. its also pressing on my bladder which explains some symptoms i have been having....mild incontience with minimially full bladder running, leaking with sneezing and coughing...all in past few months. i thought i was going crazy or something but this explains it. im lucky im a PA with the rads so i walked over and got my scan read  rad said the location is enough away from endo that surgery should not harm it. its compressing the bladder. its degenerating (no blood supply) but is very large and will take very long time to go down. pushes uterus to one side. endometrium spared. good. i see my doc at 10am tomorrow and hopefully i can be cut on within the next 2 weeks. im terrified of surgery :( i had severe pain for nearly 5 wks after d/c...whats ths going to be like? pain meds make me very sick. i can pretty much tolerate ibuprofen and tylenol. my "bikini" body will look like frankenstein now. he has to make a larger incision under my ribs to get the fibroid out b/c of the size...belly button is too small. luckly im small so he wont have to go through a lot of tissue to get to the fibroid. gah. damn. this stinks.

MoBaby that stinks!!! Hopefully you can figure this all out.



AnnetteCali said:


> Hello Ladies...
> 
> Just wanted to update you.. I haven't been on for a few days... partly because i've been dealing with the stressors of my mom being in the hospital with kidney failure.. and also dealing with my own emotions.
> 
> I took my blood test today... after debating whether or not i wanted to even bother. Just as I thought.. it was a BFN. :( boo.. I cried my eyes out a few days ago..really broke down. .. so today wasn't that bad. it was still sad to hear the doctor tell me it was negative.. but i wasn't as devastated. So i'm actually glad i prepared myself for the bad news.
> 
> I am planning on waiting a month or two before doing the FET. I just think I have so much stress right now with my mom being sick that I need to get her stable before I try again.
> 
> Thank you so much for your support throughout this process ladies. it was a huge help! I will prob linger for a few more days... then give the site a break.
> 
> Thanks again... and sending baby vibes to all of you!! oxo x

Annette my love I am so sorry!!!



jchic said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Blue - GOOD LUCK TODAY!
> Haj - how are you feeling?
> Mobaby - Ugh. That sucks! At least they will remove it and you will be GOOD TO GO for your IVF cycle. I know this is awful, noone wants setbacks, but I am certain this will work out for you. xx
> Alscreetch - Good luck on your beta today!
> Mrs C - how are you holding up/feeling?
> Annette - I am sorry about your mom :( Stay strong
> Kelly and Tella - YAY on getting started!
> 
> AFM - went to the doc for my post op and ANOTHER FUCKING ENDOMETRIOMA IS THERE ON MY OVARY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHATTTTT THEEEE FUCCCKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Its small, and she said that sometimes when they remove the cyst that some strands are still left over, they collpase on themselves and create a new cyst. OF COURSE this would happen to me! I mean, why wouldnt it! Ugh. I totally lost it to say the least. She wasnt concerned and basically told me that she isnt going to operate again and that its small and that its not going to affect IVF, so lets focus on me getting pregnant. Which is fine, but I seriously just had surgery a week ago. 1 WEEK! and a cyst is now there? I am really starting to think that this isnt my plan, because everywhere I go there is a roadblock

Oh Jchic, I'm so sorry!!! Hopefully this will go away quickly and youre feeling better!!!


----------



## haj624

MrsC8776 said:


> missy123 said:
> 
> 
> sorry i havnt updated IVF went ahead a little earlier for me xx i took my trigger shot monday night(28th May) and egg retrevial was on Wednesday 30th May 7 eggs collected,5 were mature and 3 have fertilized so my ET is on Monday :happydance::happydance:
> 
> :happydance: Thats very exciting! Let us know how things go.
> 
> 
> 
> jchic said:
> 
> 
> Alscreetch - I am sorry. My heart broke when I read this....please know that I am thinking of you! When are you getting started with your next cycle?
> 
> Mrs C - glad you made a decision and are moving forward. BFP, here YOU come!
> 
> Blue - SO SO SO happy to hear these awesome ER numbers. You go chicky!
> 
> Missy 123 - Good Luck!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> BlueStorm said:
> 
> 
> I got the anxiously awaited call about an hour ago. Out of the 17 eggs, 15 were mature and 10 fertilized. I am very happy with that number. Now we just have to pray that they keep growing :baby:Click to expand...
> 
> Blue that is great news! :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> michelle01 said:
> 
> 
> alscreetch - I am so sorry :hugs:
> 
> MrsC - so glad you were able to make a decision and are one step closer to getting your BFP!!
> 
> Blue - that is AWESOME!!! How many are you going to transfer??
> 
> Missy - Good Luck on Monday!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> drsquid said:
> 
> 
> yay missy and blue
> 
> so i get an email back from my doc saying i have 8 days of menopur.. um no, no i dont. turns out the nurse wrote the dosage backwards (ie 225 for menopur and 150 for gonal). doc said it is no big deal but.. seriously? i cant wait to get home and take a pic of the script cause im sure she said i was the one who was confused. grrr, luckily a friend has extra menopur and needs my cetrotide.. yay drug swapClick to expand...
> 
> Sorry things are a little confusing right now. I'm glad you are able to swap meds with someone. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, sorry I've been MIA i had a little mini breakdown and needed a few days. I had told you ladies Ihad taken a hpt the other day (the morning of my beta) and it was lighter well because of that, of course even though I had a positive beta I took one the next day and the line was so so so light. so of course I thought something bad was happening and had a little meltdown. Plus the cramps I was having was making me so nervous so I stepped back for a few days until I had my next beta today. I just heard back frorm the Dr. a little while ago and my beta went up from 69 to 152. So I'm feeling a lot better that things seem to be heading in the right direction. I need to go back and read the pages from the past few days and then I will do personals. It seems like so much has happened!!! I'm debating if I want to make myself a ticker yet!!!Click to expand...
> 
> haj I'm glad the numbers have gone up. I wondering where you were. :flower: I hope you are doing ok now. Taking tests can be a scary thing sometimes. I don't think you should judge how things are going by the line. I understand wanting to take them though so I don't blame you.Click to expand...

I'm done with tests and I'm feeling so much better!!!


----------



## haj624

Anyone heard from TTB???


----------



## MrsC8776

Thanks haj! And good job on no more testing. 

TTB did get her BFP and on 5/30 she posted tests of her BFP.


----------



## haj624

MrsC8776 said:


> Thanks haj! And good job on no more testing.
> 
> TTB did get her BFP and on 5/30 she posted tests of her BFP.

Oh I mustve missed that. Didn't she have a beta today?

YayyyTTB!!!:baby::baby::baby:


----------



## drsquid

haj- ,my understanding of hpt's is that they are yes or no. ie pregnant or not. while the line will get darker and come up faster as your pregnancy progresses, the majority of the darkness variability day to day has to do with the individual test itself rather than real variability in hcg number.. id stop testing. you know it is positive and you are only gonna freak yourself out rather than reassuring yourself (which is likely the reason you keep doing them). *hugs* you are pregnant =)


----------



## haj624

drsquid said:


> haj- ,my understanding of hpt's is that they are yes or no. ie pregnant or not. while the line will get darker and come up faster as your pregnancy progresses, the majority of the darkness variability day to day has to do with the individual test itself rather than real variability in hcg number.. id stop testing. you know it is positive and you are only gonna freak yourself out rather than reassuring yourself (which is likely the reason you keep doing them). *hugs* you are pregnant =)

Yup like I said to Mrs.C after my beta today I am 100% done testing!!!


----------



## s08

Yah, Haj! Been wondering where you were...I was actually a little worried that something had gone wrong. But it sounds like a great 2nd beta number! It better work for you because there have been way too many bfn's on this thread!

I've been wondering about TTB too. She did post the positive tests, but if I recall correctly, she was a little worried about how dark they were because of a previous chemical. I hope she provides a great first beta report soon!

drsquid, I can't believe the nurse make such a mistake. What if you wouldn't have been so on top of things?!?


----------



## haj624

s08 said:



> Yah, Haj! Been wondering where you were...I was actually a little worried that something had gone wrong. But it sounds like a great 2nd beta number! It better work for you because there have been way too many bfn's on this thread!
> 
> I've been wondering about TTB too. She did post the positive tests, but if I recall correctly, she was a little worried about how dark they were because of a previous chemical. I hope she provides a great first beta report soon!
> 
> drsquid, I can't believe the nurse make such a mistake. What if you wouldn't have been so on top of things?!?

I know its made me so sad to see all the bfns. I know you will all get your bfbs next time!


----------



## GettingBroody

Alscreech - I'm so so sorry hon, take some time for yourself and dh over the next few days :hugs:

Haj - delighted to hear your numbers are on the way up! Yay! :dance:

Jenny - congrats on being PUPO! Let us know if you decide to test!

Blue and Missy - hope those embies continue to grow and get ready for their transfer! How many are ye both hoping to put back?

Good luck to everyone who's on meds at the moment!


----------



## missy123

Im really hoping for 2 if i was allowed by the doc i would put back all 3
Given my age (30) i don't think he will x


----------



## MrsC8776

haj624 said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks haj! And good job on no more testing.
> 
> TTB did get her BFP and on 5/30 she posted tests of her BFP.
> 
> Oh I mustve missed that. Didn't she have a beta today?
> 
> YayyyTTB!!!:baby::baby::baby:Click to expand...

The front page shows that her OTD was today. Hopefully we get a wonderful update soon. 

:dust:


----------



## Kelly9

Haj great news on the beta. When I was pregnant in the past I did hpts randomly for about a week then stopped. Had to get my fill in, in case it never happened again. I'll test out my trigger this time to just so I know if I decide to test a few days early thet it's not trigger still lingering.


----------



## MoBaby

weird thing happened today. dh was going to go ahead and leave a sample or 2 to freeze over the summer since hes off work and its hard for him to take iff after that...and we will be there for the surgery..he called the lab and they said they already have 4 vials so that shoukd be enough...well before the lab said they didnt have many sperm so i assumed they didnt have any. i know we use a fresh sample before so maybe they froze some just in case? or maybe one sampe was okay that we frooze and we didnt use it so its still there? im confused as the papers said he needed to go in...they left a message so im going to have him call monday to see whats going on. we need all the backup we can get


----------



## AnnetteCali

drsquid said:


> screetch- im so so sorry
> 
> daisy- eh it isnt that bad.. i did a round of injections for iui and ive been doing lupron since the 11th.
> 
> long or short protool? long i guess. been on suppression since the 11th.
> 
> afm- had my us today. all good. didnt get an antral count but.. saw a bunch of nice tiny follicles on both sides.. doc is funny. he actually said, ok, no cysts.. we agree right? (ive argued with him about follicle size in the past). im supposed to go back for blood work monday. and of course he says.. ok we will do us wednesday.. the only freaking day im working 30 min away instead of across the street.. i asked if it could be tues or thurs and he told me to talk to my ovaries and get them to cooperate. to add a nice hassle.. still didnt get my copy of labs from kaiser and the ivf clinic is chomping at the bit for them. kaiser is virtually impossible to find phone numbers for.. we faxed a release to who knows where cause they didnt send any labs (doc called me 2 more times today about paperwork issues). and while i was there i got a call from my credit card company asking if i charged over 5000 online.. umm yeah no, that wasnt me. luckily they had blocked it (but not my doctors office charges.. which was great). so now i am without credit card til probably monday. but yay for the company being all over it.. one of the calls from my doc was that he realized he hadnt done a sonohysterogram.. whee.. so i get to do that monday along with the bloodwork (im off that day anyway so it is all good).. i start menopur and gonal tomorrow and continue the medrol and lupron. yay 3 shots a day. but frankly what is the worst is the medrol. damn that tastes bad.. he only had me order 16 vials of menopur.. umm that is only 5 days worth and i wont know til monday if i need more.. hrm. just emailed my doc about that..

Glad to hear things are going well with your follicles! Keeping my fingers crossed for you ! What state are you in ? Kaiser can be a frustrating system, I work with them and also have their insurance. Usually if you send an authorization to medical correspondence it can take up to 14 days! They are so busy. Sorry to hear you are having such a hard time accessing your info. Would you be able to get lab results from your kp.org account, or do they need the results from your medical record? Hope you get that solved soon.. I know how frustrating that can be!


----------



## drsquid

annette- im also in california. it is the infectious disease ones so they arent available online. my ob said shed fax them right away but no dice. no one will answer the phone at kaiser. and to add insult to injury i got an email thanking me for my electronic debit which of course wont go through cause my card got shut off yesterday due to fraud. though after 15 min on hold with the kaiser billing people they said if i get a letter from the card company saying that was why it was shut off then they will waive the 25. so totally just wanted to cancel my service but that would be stupid


----------



## AnnetteCali

drsquid said:


> annette- im also in california. it is the infectious disease ones so they arent available online. my ob said shed fax them right away but no dice. no one will answer the phone at kaiser. and to add insult to injury i got an email thanking me for my electronic debit which of course wont go through cause my card got shut off yesterday due to fraud. though after 15 min on hold with the kaiser billing people they said if i get a letter from the card company saying that was why it was shut off then they will waive the 25. so totally just wanted to cancel my service but that would be stupid

oh no.. you are probably so annoyed with Kaiser right now!! :( I got lucky, my IVF doc works with kaiser and was also my doc in the infertility department for my iui's.. and was able to access my records for me. Sorry you are having such a tough time getting something that seems so simple! hopefully your info gets faxed over soon! 

terrible news about your card! :(


----------



## TTB

Hi girls, sorry I haven't been reading for the past few days and will catch up soon.

Well, I kept testing and my lines didn't get any darker which of course got me very worried. Had my beta and it's not looking good, it came back as 21 which is very low for 16dpo. The nurse did not sound optimistic at all and is expecting my period to start over the weekend. I have another beta in 2 days but I'm not very optimistic as my symptoms are starting to disappear. I'm beyond devastated and dont know how much longer I can keep doing this!


----------



## Kelly9

TTB I hope you're just one of the few with low HCG and all is fine. Try to keep busy and distracted for the next two days.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I dont think I mentioned my follicles :) I usually avg. about 5 on each side at my CD3 visit....well this time :) I have 10 on left side and 12 on the right :) I am HAPPY!


----------



## MoBaby

ttb sooo sorry :( andrea thats a lot of follicles! are they going to cut your meds down? at least they know u will respond well with ivf!


----------



## MrsC8776

MoBaby said:


> weird thing happened today. dh was going to go ahead and leave a sample or 2 to freeze over the summer since hes off work and its hard for him to take iff after that...and we will be there for the surgery..he called the lab and they said they already have 4 vials so that shoukd be enough...well before the lab said they didnt have many sperm so i assumed they didnt have any. i know we use a fresh sample before so maybe they froze some just in case? or maybe one sampe was okay that we frooze and we didnt use it so its still there? im confused as the papers said he needed to go in...they left a message so im going to have him call monday to see whats going on. we need all the backup we can get

Thats very strange. I think it's a good idea to double check on Monday. 



TTB said:


> Hi girls, sorry I haven't been reading for the past few days and will catch up soon.
> 
> Well, I kept testing and my lines didn't get any darker which of course got me very worried. Had my beta and it's not looking good, it came back as 21 which is very low for 16dpo. The nurse did not sound optimistic at all and is expecting my period to start over the weekend. I have another beta in 2 days but I'm not very optimistic as my symptoms are starting to disappear. I'm beyond devastated and dont know how much longer I can keep doing this!

:hugs: You will be in my thoughts. I hope that the numbers go up.


----------



## Kelly9

mobaby you'll want to check for sure, make sure they didn't freeze someone else's sperm under your name! In my clinic you pay to freeze sperm so wouldn't you know if you had any cause you would of paid for it?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I hope thats normal...they left me at the 5mg of Femara...so I duno whats gonna happen. I guess we'll see Wednesday :)


----------



## MoBaby

Kelly9 said:


> mobaby you'll want to check for sure, make sure they didn't freeze someone else's sperm under your name! In my clinic you pay to freeze sperm so wouldn't you know if you had any cause you would of paid for it?

we went 1 time ivf #1 and 3 times ivf #2 plus the fresh on both days...we could have that many.i did pay for them...my insurance actually covered it and the lab lady was super nice and didnt charge us 1 or 2 times (she felt sorry for us i guess).....it makes me nervous because i assumed we had none left. they never said that and i trust its ours not someone eses but how weird would that be if i delivered an asian baby or something....how would i explain that lol. all joking aside we are calling monday.... they must have used fresh both times but they said they used fresh and frozen #1 and fresh #2. they told me to be prepared to freeze my eggies also because his frozen sample didnt have but 10 swimmers. so yeah im confused and kinda worried!


----------



## MoBaby

AndreaFlorida said:


> I hope thats normal...they left me at the 5mg of Femara...so I duno whats gonna happen. I guess we'll see Wednesday :)

are you on injections also?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Start injections on Wednesday :)


----------



## haj624

Ttb, I'm hoping your beta is just slow to rise and will be good on your next appt!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

TTB prayers to you love!! Lots of :hugs: :hug: your way!

Mo---I pray you get it all sorted out...but I'm like you I'd rather do a new sample just in case maybe?!?!?! I'd be so scared to use what your not completely sure is yours....that is scary....You should read the book....

INCONCEIVABLE

by: Carolyn & Sean Savage

ITS AN AWESOME BOOK....but she gets the wrong sperm implanted :(


----------



## MoBaby

omg! that would be the worse after doing all this! if i read the book id be way too freaked out to use any sperm except fresh! eek ! maybe i will get it...i nee something to do for my recovery


----------



## GettingBroody

TTB, will be thinking of you over the weekend. Sending loads of :hugs:

Andrea, that book sounds really interesting. Must see if I can find it. 

Mobaby, thats very confusing! :wacko: I hope you get it straightened out on Monday!


----------



## DaisyQ

TTB and Asia, I am so, so sorry. :-(. 

Just got back from day 3 monitoring. Two cysts. 26mm and 17mm. I can't catch a break. I bet my cycle gets canceled again. Only 10 antral follicles because of those two cysts.


----------



## BlueStorm

DaisyQ said:


> TTB and Asia, I am so, so sorry. :-(.
> 
> Just got back from day 3 monitoring. Two cysts. 26mm and 17mm. I can't catch a break. I bet my cycle gets canceled again. Only 10 antral follicles because of those two cysts.

I had a 24 on my first iui cycle and we waited 2 days, it was almost gone on the next u\s so hopefully that will be the case. My nurse also said if it did not go away they would have to give me a shot to make it go down. I don't know what she was reffering to but ask them about that


----------



## Sunshine15

Andrea, thanks for the book referral :) going to add it to my summer read


----------



## BlueStorm

TTB- so sorry to hear about your low beta. I will pray for you:hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

daisy: that stinks! hope they go away! sorry the iui didnt work either :(


----------



## DaisyQ

BlueStorm said:


> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> TTB and Asia, I am so, so sorry. :-(.
> 
> Just got back from day 3 monitoring. Two cysts. 26mm and 17mm. I can't catch a break. I bet my cycle gets canceled again. Only 10 antral follicles because of those two cysts.
> 
> I had a 24 on my first iui cycle and we waited 2 days, it was almost gone on the next u\s so hopefully that will be the case. My nurse also said if it did not go away they would have to give me a shot to make it go down. I don't know what she was reffering to but ask them about thatClick to expand...

Thanks blue. Yeah, the doctor mentioned a shot. She said the cysts are problematic if they are emitting estrogen, and also because the take up space on the ovary, which prevents new follicles from forming. I'm worried about waiting, only because I was doing estrogen priming, which is supposed to supress the ovaries and prevent new follies from developing (which was my problem last time - a few follies started before the others), and I stopped taking estrogen a couple if days ago. So if we have to wait a few days, I may lose the benefit of estrogen priming, and may run into the SAME issue....

Thanks Mo... It stinks about your fibroid too. But best to get it removed. A lady on another forum has one that is dying because her twin pregnancy is cutting off its blood supply. She is in a lot of pain and is having contractions at 10 weeks. She is at risk for early labor & MC. So best to get it out now.


----------



## MoBaby

yes i wouldnt want to compromise any pregnancy! i wish i would have removed it several years ago but all the docs were like its fine its fine and even the re wasnt concerned until now.


----------



## DaisyQ

Got the call. E2 level is good. Moving forward, cysts and all.


----------



## MoBaby

yippie!


----------



## GettingBroody

DaisyQ said:


> Got the call. E2 level is good. Moving forward, cysts and all.

Yay!!! :dance:


----------



## l8bloomer

DaisyQ said:


> Got the call. E2 level is good. Moving forward, cysts and all.

Hi Daisy, I also have a cyst, and a fibroid. They moved forward with my cycle anyway. 

Mrs C. To update, I went to EC this morning. I was anxious going in but the procedure was painless and easy. They found 16 eggs! Hopefully,most will be mature and will fertilize. They'll call me tomorrow morning with the info.

And, the medication they gave me the other day was not for high prolactin. It was to mitigate and prevent OHSS. They me to watch my weight and my waist over the next few days.


----------



## MrsC8776

DaisyQ said:


> Got the call. E2 level is good. Moving forward, cysts and all.

Thats great news! Sorry to hear the IUI didn't work though. 



l8bloomer said:


> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> Got the call. E2 level is good. Moving forward, cysts and all.
> 
> Hi Daisy, I also a cyst, and a fibroid. They moved forward with my cycle anyway.
> 
> Mrs C. To update, I went to EC this morning. I was anxious going in but the procedure was painless and easy. They found 16 eggs! Hopefully,most will be mature and will fertilize. They'll call me tomorrow morning with the info.
> 
> And, the medication they gave me the other day was not for high prolactin. It was to mitigate and prevent OHSS. They me to watch my weight and my waist over the next few days.Click to expand...

:happydance: 16 is a great number! Are you doing a 3 or 5 day transfer? I look forward to your update.


----------



## GettingBroody

l8bloomer said:


> Mrs C. To update, I went to EC this morning. I was anxious going in but the procedure was painless and easy. They found 16 eggs! Hopefully,most will be mature and will fertilize. They'll call me tomorrow morning with the info.
> 
> And, the medication they gave me the other day was not for high prolactin. It was to mitigate and prevent OHSS. They me to watch my weight and my waist over the next few days.

16 eggs is great! Looking forward to hear today's update! How are you feeling after the EC?


----------



## BlueStorm

l8bloomer said:


> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> Mrs C. To update, I went to EC this morning. I was anxious going in but the procedure was painless and easy. They found 16 eggs! Hopefully,most will be mature and will fertilize. They'll call me tomorrow morning with the info.
> 
> And, the medication they gave me the other day was not for high prolactin. It was to mitigate and prevent OHSS. They me to watch my weight and my waist over the next few days.
> 
> Yay! 16 eggs is great! Can't wait for the report today!Click to expand...


----------



## haj624

Daisy how exciting!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

BlueStorm said:


> l8bloomer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> Mrs C. To update, I went to EC this morning. I was anxious going in but the procedure was painless and easy. They found 16 eggs! Hopefully,most will be mature and will fertilize. They'll call me tomorrow morning with the info.
> 
> And, the medication they gave me the other day was not for high prolactin. It was to mitigate and prevent OHSS. They me to watch my weight and my waist over the next few days.
> 
> Yay! 16 eggs is great! Can't wait for the report today!Click to expand...
> 
> THis was posted by L8bloomer - not me.. strange!Click to expand...


----------



## haj624

DaisyQ said:


> BlueStorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> l8bloomer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> Mrs C. To update, I went to EC this morning. I was anxious going in but the procedure was painless and easy. They found 16 eggs! Hopefully,most will be mature and will fertilize. They'll call me tomorrow morning with the info.
> 
> And, the medication they gave me the other day was not for high prolactin. It was to mitigate and prevent OHSS. They me to watch my weight and my waist over the next few days.
> 
> Yay! 16 eggs is great! Can't wait for the report today!Click to expand...
> 
> THis was posted by L8bloomer - not me.. strange!Click to expand...
> 
> odd well congrats l8bloomer!!! lolClick to expand...


----------



## MoBaby

hey! since im no longer a june/july/aug ivfer due to surgery i hope you all dont mind me staying around....maybe we can include september also? i want to finish going through this with you gals


----------



## l8bloomer

Hmm, that posting thing with DaisyQ is odd. But aside from that, Daisy, I hope your cycle goes really well this time. 

Getting Broody: I feel fine after EC. A bit of spotting still today but no pain. I was really tired all day yesterday; slept it off and I feel back to my normal self today.

AFM, I received an update call this morning. They said EC collected 17 eggs (not 16), 13 mature and 11 fertilized.:happydance: I'm really excited, but also scared to feel too excited; in case something goes awry.

I really appreciate all the good wishes and hope they propel me to the next stage...Egg Transfer, which will either be Tuesday or Thurday. :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## BlueStorm

DaisyQ said:


> BlueStorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> l8bloomer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> Mrs C. To update, I went to EC this morning. I was anxious going in but the procedure was painless and easy. They found 16 eggs! Hopefully,most will be mature and will fertilize. They'll call me tomorrow morning with the info.
> 
> And, the medication they gave me the other day was not for high prolactin. It was to mitigate and prevent OHSS. They me to watch my weight and my waist over the next few days.
> 
> Yay! 16 eggs is great! Can't wait for the report today!Click to expand...
> 
> THis was posted by L8bloomer - not me.. strange!Click to expand...
> 
> Weird, I new it was not you but didn't even notice that happened!Click to expand...


----------



## BlueStorm

MoBaby said:


> hey! since im no longer a june/july/aug ivfer due to surgery i hope you all dont mind me staying around....maybe we can include september also? i want to finish going through this with you gals

I'm sure Mrs. C will want you to stay along with everyone else!



l8bloomer said:


> Hmm, that posting thing with DaisyQ is odd. But aside from that, Daisy, I hope your cycle goes really well this time.
> 
> Got the update call this morning. They said EC collected 17 eggs (not 16), 13 mature and 11 fertilized.:happydance: I'm really excited, but also scared to feel too excited; in case something goes awry.
> 
> I really appreciate all the good wishes and hope they propel me to the next stage...Egg Transfer, which will either be Tuesday or Thurday. :dust::dust::dust:

Amazing report!! We had the same amount of eggs collected :winkwink:


----------



## DaisyQ

L8 - GREAT fert report - 11 fertilized sounds very promising. FX for you.


----------



## MrsC8776

On the way to take hubby to the airport so I will catch up a little later. I just wanted to say that yes MoBaby it would be great if you would stay. I of all people know that plans change. So please stay and continue to get support from these lovely ladies. :flower:

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## drsquid

l8- yay on all the great eggies


----------



## Tella

Hi girls, I've been away for the last 4 days and wow this thread moves quickly!

Congrats Haj on the doubling beta numbers :hugs:

My heart goes out to all you ladies who's cycles has been a bust! I know how you feel but its true the sense of hope comes back sooner than later :hugs:

Mobaby, sorry about the set back but its for the better and you will be fine and get a sept bfp!

Jchic, I asked my fs if any endo has an effect on IVF and he said no, so you will be fine! Bring on ur bfp!

MrsC, fx'd for a 1st iui sucess!

To all you girls starting to stim, GL may you have lots of healthy and mature eggies! I'm not far behind!

Sorry if I'm missing anyone, thinking about you all!

AFM > day 4 of DR, still no O, so if no temp spike by Thursday I will call FS


----------



## tiffttc

Kelly9 said:


> So sorry for those of you whose cycles didn't work :hugs:
> 
> tiff when I saw your age I was like "whoa!" but it's no biggie, you have issues having a baby you need treatment thats that, they shouldn't be judging you. I wish our doctor had taken us seriously when we were 23/24 ttc and got us into the clinic sooner, we still managed to have a baby like weeks before I turned 26 but now I feel rushed to have number 2 and 3, I don't want to be much into my 30's having kids.

Kelly thanks for your support i feel so much better reading your comment and ya i would like to have all my kids before iam 30 i would like 3 or 4 so i still have a long time i dont have to rush into it i would just like 1 for the minute. 



MrsC8776 said:


> tiffttc said:
> 
> 
> Am girls i rang my re office today to book my day3 scan appt which is in the morning and the receptionist made me feel really umcomfortable she asked my name and date of birth so she could get one of the nurses to ring me back and when i told her my date of birth i was like 1993 and she was like WHAT 1993!!! and i said ya 93 and then we went on WHAT YOUR 1993!! and i said ya she sounded really shocked and made me feel like she was jugding me and if that wasnt bad enough when the nurse rang me back with the time to come in in the morning at and she had the worst attitude problem ever she was so cutting and insulting i really fell bad all day after my conversations with the too of them :cry:do ye think i should say it to the nurse tomorrow??? and girls now ye all no my age please dont judge me i want the same thing ye all want i know iam young but me and my husband are really happy and we have everything we want except a baby.......and i guess i can understand her been shocked but she should of kept that to herself!!! i really hope ye guys dont think of me differently because of my age.......iam really sorry for my really long scripts lately but i fell better getting it off my chest so what do ye think about my re??
> 
> The nurse shouldn't have acted that way. If she was shocked she should have kept it to herself. Sorry you felt judged. No of us are here to judge you so don't worry about that from us. I'm 24... well 25 this weekend but my hubby is a few years older so we are wanting to get the show on the road. Now if you were 15-16 I would probably say something but you are old enough to make your own choices. If you and your husband are ready then I say go for it. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Thanks mrs c and ya we are deffently ready for a baby now i have been with my husband since we were 15 he was my first boyfriend and my last because we got married my husband is only a few weeks older than me so we are the same age..........i wanted to do my update i went for my baseline scan on friday and she told me the linning of my womb was still a bit thick it was 6.7 and they wanted it to be 4 but i was only day 3 and she could see that there was still more blood to come by the scan sorry prob tmi so she said do my blood and ring me back and if my hormones was ok i could start stims so she rang me that evening and told me my hormones was good so i started my stims on sat :happydance: so i take my puregeon on sat, sun, and mon then on tuesday i take my 125ui of puregeon and i start orgalutran (sorry bout my spelling) for tues and wednesday then iam been scaned again thursday morning at 9 am so ill no what progress iam doin so i just hope everything will be ok :hugs:
> thanks everyone for your support.Click to expand...


----------



## missy123

My eggs didn't progress :-(


----------



## everhopeful

Missy123 - so sorry to hear that. Did they give you any feedback? Xx


----------



## missy123

Thanks xx ill get a call tomorrow to arrange a consultation


----------



## everhopeful

So so sorry!! Hope that they can answer some questions for you! Xx


----------



## MrsC8776

l8bloomer said:


> Hmm, that posting thing with DaisyQ is odd. But aside from that, Daisy, I hope your cycle goes really well this time.
> 
> Getting Broody: I feel fine after EC. A bit of spotting still today but no pain. I was really tired all day yesterday; slept it off and I feel back to my normal self today.
> 
> AFM, I received an update call this morning. They said EC collected 17 eggs (not 16), 13 mature and 11 fertilized.:happydance: I'm really excited, but also scared to feel too excited; in case something goes awry.
> 
> I really appreciate all the good wishes and hope they propel me to the next stage...Egg Transfer, which will either be Tuesday or Thurday. :dust::dust::dust:

I'm so excited for you! :happydance: 11 is great! 



Tella said:


> Hi girls, I've been away for the last 4 days and wow this thread moves quickly!
> 
> Congrats Haj on the doubling beta numbers :hugs:
> 
> My heart goes out to all you ladies who's cycles has been a bust! I know how you feel but its true the sense of hope comes back sooner than later :hugs:
> 
> Mobaby, sorry about the set back but its for the better and you will be fine and get a sept bfp!
> 
> Jchic, I asked my fs if any endo has an effect on IVF and he said no, so you will be fine! Bring on ur bfp!
> 
> MrsC, fx'd for a 1st iui sucess!
> 
> To all you girls starting to stim, GL may you have lots of healthy and mature eggies! I'm not far behind!
> 
> Sorry if I'm missing anyone, thinking about you all!
> 
> AFM > day 4 of DR, still no O, so if no temp spike by Thursday I will call FS

Thank you. Sorry to hear that O hasn't happened yet. 



missy123 said:


> My eggs didn't progress :-(

I'm so sorry to read this. I hope they can give you some answers. :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

missy :( sooo sorry


----------



## BlueStorm

Missy so sorry to hear that. I hope they can give you an idea of what went wrong so you can adjust your protocol


----------



## Kelly9

So sorry missy.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Missy I am so sorry love :hugs: :hug: to you!


----------



## honeycheeks

Hey ladies , a quick update from me.
AF came finally. I had my baseline ultrasound and bloodwork done. Everythign looks good. I am starting stims from tomorrow. I am so excited.
Praying that I have a BFP at the end of this month.


----------



## everhopeful

Hi honeycheeks, very exciting!! 

AF just showed up for me also!! Here we go!

Xx


----------



## missy123

Thanks ladies x


----------



## jchic

Hi Ladies! 

Missy - I am so sorry...hoping they can adjust your protocol to give you the best chance next go round xx

Blue - tomorrow you find out how many right?

Tella - thanks! Sorry to hear about O, but you are WELL on your way! OH YEAH!

Honeycheeks - good luck! You are soclose now!

AFM - not much to report - waiting to get AF, then during my july cycle we start the estrace for my IVF...so I am still about 4 weeks out or so, trying to just take it easy. 
Had my friends son's christening yesterday and it felt so good to hold that little baby in my arms....I am SO SO ready to be a mom :)


----------



## haj624

Missy-I am so sorry to hear that:hugs:
Blue-So close!!!
Honeycheeks-Everything is coming together!!!

AFM: I went for my 3rd beta today...it went from 152 to 456!!! So yayyy!!! My next bloodwork is on Thursday.


----------



## jchic

Haj! I bet its twins!!!!!


----------



## haj624

jchic said:


> Haj! I bet its twins!!!!!

I think if it was twins my levels wouldve started out higher


----------



## DaisyQ

I agree. I think it's one!


----------



## haj624

I'll be so happy with any amount:thumbup:


----------



## jchic

agreed, lol. 
! I remember when I thought I could even time sex to get the gender I wanted...HAHAHAHA. how naive I was! I cant wait to join you Haj :)


----------



## haj624

jchic said:


> agreed, lol.
> ! I remember when I thought I could even time sex to get the gender I wanted...HAHAHAHA. how naive I was! I cant wait to join you Haj :)

soon soon soon!!!


----------



## noasaint

haj624 said:


> Missy-I am so sorry to hear that:hugs:
> Blue-So close!!!
> Honeycheeks-Everything is coming together!!!
> 
> AFM: I went for my 3rd beta today...it went from 152 to 456!!! So yayyy!!! My next bloodwork is on Thursday.

Wonderful news! So happy for you Haj. Can't wait to join you :hugs:


----------



## haj624

noasaint said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Missy-I am so sorry to hear that:hugs:
> Blue-So close!!!
> Honeycheeks-Everything is coming together!!!
> 
> AFM: I went for my 3rd beta today...it went from 152 to 456!!! So yayyy!!! My next bloodwork is on Thursday.
> 
> Wonderful news! So happy for you Haj. Can't wait to join you :hugs:Click to expand...

I cant wait till all of you ladies get you BFP!!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Jchic - :rofl: hahahahahah! OMG. Ridiculous. Remember when we thought we could just have sex and get pregnant?? :rofl: For some reason, this is making me hysterical!


----------



## michelle01

Missy - so sorry :hugs:

Haj - YAY, that is great, your numbers are looking good!! :thumbup:

I cannot wait to join you either! I am still waiting for my blood work results and if I get my AF next Monday as expected I get to start my next IVF cycle!! I am still holding out hope for my natural BFP :winkwink:


----------



## haj624

DaisyQ said:


> Jchic - :rofl: hahahahahah! OMG. Ridiculous. Remember when we thought we could just have sex and get pregnant?? :rofl: For some reason, this is making me hysterical!

Please as a teenager I thought anything and everything would get me pregnant


----------



## BlueStorm

Haj - Great numbers so happy for you!

Jchic - Yes tomorrow I will know!

Oh gosh I remember when I thought all those crazy things, I didn't even know you could only get pregnant ovulation, duh!! :rofl:


----------



## GettingBroody

Missy, I am so so sorry :hugs:

Haj, I love your new ticker!! :thumbup: Great numbers!

Blue, fx'd for tomor. Looking forward to the update!

Jchic (& everyone else!) - I thought I'd be planning genders too! :rofl: How innocent we were!!!

Afm, hopefully we should be getting the results of dh's karyotyping this week and then we can move on with planning our icsi schedule! :D


----------



## TTB

Hi girls, well it's not good news for me. Had my second beta and it went down below 5, I've been so devastated all weekend but was kind of expecting it. Ive stopped my crinone and now waiting for AF. 

My appt is not for a month so hoping I can get an earlier one. I've been thinking about taking royal jelly and perhaps starting acupuncture. Has anyone been taking royal jelly and noticed a difference? Also with the acupuncture how often do you go?

I will come back later and catch up on everything that has happened while I was gone.


----------



## MoBaby

Ttb sooo sorry :( 

Haj: great beta!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

honeycheeks said:


> Hey ladies , a quick update from me.
> AF came finally. I had my baseline ultrasound and bloodwork done. Everythign looks good. I am starting stims from tomorrow. I am so excited.
> Praying that I have a BFP at the end of this month.

Yay for getting started :happydance:



everhopeful said:


> Hi honeycheeks, very exciting!!
> 
> AF just showed up for me also!! Here we go!
> 
> Xx

That so exciting that you are getting started as well! :happydance:



haj624 said:


> Missy-I am so sorry to hear that:hugs:
> Blue-So close!!!
> Honeycheeks-Everything is coming together!!!
> 
> AFM: I went for my 3rd beta today...it went from 152 to 456!!! So yayyy!!! My next bloodwork is on Thursday.

That is a great beta! 



GettingBroody said:


> Missy, I am so so sorry :hugs:
> 
> Haj, I love your new ticker!! :thumbup: Great numbers!
> 
> Blue, fx'd for tomor. Looking forward to the update!
> 
> Jchic (& everyone else!) - I thought I'd be planning genders too! :rofl: How innocent we were!!!
> 
> Afm, hopefully we should be getting the results of dh's karyotyping this week and then we can move on with planning our icsi schedule! :D

Fx for great results. :thumbup:



TTB said:


> Hi girls, well it's not good news for me. Had my second beta and it went down below 5, I've been so devastated all weekend but was kind of expecting it. Ive stopped my crinone and now waiting for AF.
> 
> My appt is not for a month so hoping I can get an earlier one. I've been thinking about taking royal jelly and perhaps starting acupuncture. Has anyone been taking royal jelly and noticed a difference? Also with the acupuncture how often do you go?
> 
> I will come back later and catch up on everything that has happened while I was gone.

:hugs: I'm so sorry. I was doing acupuncture and went once a week. I think when you get closer to ER you can go more but once a week seemed good to me. I don't know if I should continue it since I'm moving to IUI's. I haven't tried royal jelly although I have heard good things about it.


----------



## haj624

Ttb- I'm so sorry hun!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Blue~ Good luck tomorrow! Fx you have some good ones. :thumbup:

Oneof14~ How did your appt go today? 

mrs stru~ How are you doing?

drsquid~ I hope the bloodwork today came back good. 

s08~ How are things going? 

:hugs: to the ladies who need one because I know at some point or another we all do. I hope you all are doing well. :flower:


----------



## s08

TTB said:


> Hi girls, well it's not good news for me. Had my second beta and it went down below 5, I've been so devastated all weekend but was kind of expecting it. Ive stopped my crinone and now waiting for AF.
> 
> My appt is not for a month so hoping I can get an earlier one. I've been thinking about taking royal jelly and perhaps starting acupuncture. Has anyone been taking royal jelly and noticed a difference? Also with the acupuncture how often do you go?
> 
> I will come back later and catch up on everything that has happened while I was gone.

TTB, sooo sorry you are going through this again. It looks like we had pretty similar outcomes. It is so devastating. I originally had my post-IVF appointment 3 weeks after my chemical, but moved it up because DH and I wanted answers sooner. It was not a problem at all. I recommend trying to schedule yours sooner, once you are emotionally ready that is. Has you dr ever mentioned anything about egg quality to you? Mine was a little concerned that I only had early blasts and morulas on day 5, and that this slower embryo development could be indicative of poor quality. Another girl on here, Springy, had a similar experience. My dr is considering putting me on DHEA for a few months prior to a fresh cycle to help. Just a thought.

Oh, and I did acupuncture weekly in the months leading up to my IVF (and the day before before retrieval and transfer). I was willing to try anything! I will probably start again before my FET, as it is one thing my insurance covers. I'm not sure if it had any effect (and I obviously did not have a successful outcome), but I figure, why not? 

AFM, I've been pretty quiet lately, as I don't have much to contribute. We're just taking it easy for a couple cycles before FET. Good luck to all still waiting for their BFP's.


----------



## s08

MrsC8776 said:


> Blue~ Good luck tomorrow! Fx you have some good ones. :thumbup:
> 
> Oneof14~ How did your appt go today?
> 
> mrs stru~ How are you doing?
> 
> drsquid~ I hope the bloodwork today came back good.
> 
> s08~ How are things going?
> 
> :hugs: to the ladies who need one because I know at some point or another we all do. I hope you all are doing well. :flower:

MrsC, thanks for taking such good care of this thread and always checking in on us...you're always so thoughtful!

For the first page, I saw on another thread that CozIvf had a BFP originally, but her betas were low, so this will be a chemical. I'm not sure if you want to update or wait for her to respond in here. 

If this thread is any indication, I think the ladies still cycling have AMAZING odds for a BFP, since there have not been too many so far. Our thread is certainly due for a long string of positives!!! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsC8776

s08 said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Blue~ Good luck tomorrow! Fx you have some good ones. :thumbup:
> 
> Oneof14~ How did your appt go today?
> 
> mrs stru~ How are you doing?
> 
> drsquid~ I hope the bloodwork today came back good.
> 
> s08~ How are things going?
> 
> :hugs: to the ladies who need one because I know at some point or another we all do. I hope you all are doing well. :flower:
> 
> MrsC, thanks for taking such good care of this thread and always checking in on us...you're always so thoughtful!
> 
> For the first page, I saw on another thread that CozIvf had a BFP originally, but her betas were low, so this will be a chemical. I'm not sure if you want to update or wait for her to respond in here.
> 
> If this thread is any indication, I think the ladies still cycling have AMAZING odds for a BFP, since there have not been too many so far. Our thread is certainly due for a long string of positives!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you :hugs: I try to keep up with everyone. 

I did see that about CozIvf. :hugs: to her. I never know if I should update people without them saying something first. Any ideas ladies? 

I fully agree that we are due some BFP's in this thread! :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

This group does need a bunch of bfps! Hopefully they all start rolling in soon.


----------



## DaisyQ

Yes please!


----------



## honeycheeks

haj624 said:


> Missy-I am so sorry to hear that:hugs:
> Blue-So close!!!
> Honeycheeks-Everything is coming together!!!
> 
> AFM: I went for my 3rd beta today...it went from 152 to 456!!! So yayyy!!! My next bloodwork is on Thursday.

Thank you Haj. You beta numbers are awesome haj! It is so exciting. I hope to join you soon. I am secretly hoping that you have twins.



everhopeful said:


> Hi honeycheeks, very exciting!!
> 
> AF just showed up for me also!! Here we go!
> 
> Xx

Thanks Everhopeful and yay for the AF. We are on the same cycle. i hope AF doesnt show for us again anytime soon.:winkwink:



jchic said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Missy - I am so sorry...hoping they can adjust your protocol to give you the best chance next go round xx
> 
> Blue - tomorrow you find out how many right?
> 
> Tella - thanks! Sorry to hear about O, but you are WELL on your way! OH YEAH!
> 
> Honeycheeks - good luck! You are soclose now!
> 
> AFM - not much to report - waiting to get AF, then during my july cycle we start the estrace for my IVF...so I am still about 4 weeks out or so, trying to just take it easy.
> Had my friends son's christening yesterday and it felt so good to hold that little baby in my arms....I am SO SO ready to be a mom :)

Thanks jchic. I really have a feeling that this is going to work for me the first time. Though I have been meeting a lot of ppl at my clinic and on BnB who are in their second or third IVF cycles, I am still keeping my hopes up.

Thats lovely that you got to hold a little one in your arms. I am sure we will soon be proudly holding our babies. I hope AF shows on time for you. You wont be too far behind me.


----------



## AnnetteCali

Hello Ladies..

Just wanted to send a quick hello. I most likely won't be back on the thread until next month. I'm meeting with my doc on Friday to discuss the FET for July !! Fingers crossed!
He's so sweet.. he was on vacation when I took my blood test.. he said he felt so bad when he saw the results and wanted to call me from Barcelona on his vacation! 

Sending baby dust to everyone!!

haj... great numbers! congrats! xoxo


----------



## drsquid

had the sonohysterogram today.. wasnt too bad then but super crampy after.. bloaty and ick now. everything looked good.. doc wanted me to come back weds... begged for thursday which he agreed to but now im paranoid that going thursday will be too late.. sent poor doc an email asking him that poor guy. for now my doses arent going to change which makes me worry that im stimming slow (he said that i could wait til thurs if i was) forgot to ask for my e2.


----------



## MrsC8776

AnnetteCali said:


> Hello Ladies..
> 
> Just wanted to send a quick hello. I most likely won't be back on the thread until next month. I'm meeting with my doc on Friday to discuss the FET for July !! Fingers crossed!
> He's so sweet.. he was on vacation when I took my blood test.. he said he felt so bad when he saw the results and wanted to call me from Barcelona on his vacation!
> 
> Sending baby dust to everyone!!
> 
> haj... great numbers! congrats! xoxo

Thank you for letting us know. :flower: Fx for Friday and that you can get a FET in July. Please let us know what they decide when you can. 

Sounds like you have a great doctor!


----------



## GettingBroody

Really sorry to read your news TTB :hugs:


----------



## Tella

missy123 said:


> My eggs didn't progress :-(

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Im so sorry to hear this :hugs::hugs::hugs:



tiffttc said:


> Kelly9 said:
> 
> 
> So sorry for those of you whose cycles didn't work :hugs:
> 
> tiff when I saw your age I was like "whoa!" but it's no biggie, you have issues having a baby you need treatment thats that, they shouldn't be judging you. I wish our doctor had taken us seriously when we were 23/24 ttc and got us into the clinic sooner, we still managed to have a baby like weeks before I turned 26 but now I feel rushed to have number 2 and 3, I don't want to be much into my 30's having kids.
> 
> Kelly thanks for your support i feel so much better reading your comment and ya i would like to have all my kids before iam 30 i would like 3 or 4 so i still have a long time i dont have to rush into it i would just like 1 for the minute.
> 
> 
> 
> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiffttc said:
> 
> 
> Am girls i rang my re office today to book my day3 scan appt which is in the morning and the receptionist made me feel really umcomfortable she asked my name and date of birth so she could get one of the nurses to ring me back and when i told her my date of birth i was like 1993 and she was like WHAT 1993!!! and i said ya 93 and then we went on WHAT YOUR 1993!! and i said ya she sounded really shocked and made me feel like she was jugding me and if that wasnt bad enough when the nurse rang me back with the time to come in in the morning at and she had the worst attitude problem ever she was so cutting and insulting i really fell bad all day after my conversations with the too of them :cry:do ye think i should say it to the nurse tomorrow??? and girls now ye all no my age please dont judge me i want the same thing ye all want i know iam young but me and my husband are really happy and we have everything we want except a baby.......and i guess i can understand her been shocked but she should of kept that to herself!!! i really hope ye guys dont think of me differently because of my age.......iam really sorry for my really long scripts lately but i fell better getting it off my chest so what do ye think about my re??Click to expand...
> 
> The nurse shouldn't have acted that way. If she was shocked she should have kept it to herself. Sorry you felt judged. No of us are here to judge you so don't worry about that from us. I'm 24... well 25 this weekend but my hubby is a few years older so we are wanting to get the show on the road. Now if you were 15-16 I would probably say something but you are old enough to make your own choices. If you and your husband are ready then I say go for it. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Thanks mrs c and ya we are deffently ready for a baby now i have been with my husband since we were 15 he was my first boyfriend and my last because we got married my husband is only a few weeks older than me so we are the same age..........i wanted to do my update i went for my baseline scan on friday and she told me the linning of my womb was still a bit thick it was 6.7 and they wanted it to be 4 but i was only day 3 and she could see that there was still more blood to come by the scan sorry prob tmi so she said do my blood and ring me back and if my hormones was ok i could start stims so she rang me that evening and told me my hormones was good so i started my stims on sat :happydance: so i take my puregeon on sat, sun, and mon then on tuesday i take my 125ui of puregeon and i start orgalutran (sorry bout my spelling) for tues and wednesday then iam been scaned again thursday morning at 9 am so ill no what progress iam doin so i just hope everything will be ok :hugs:
> thanks everyone for your support.Click to expand...
> 
> GL with your cycle! Fx'd for great response and a bfp to follow shortly after
> 
> 
> 
> BlueStorm said:
> 
> 
> Missy so sorry to hear that. I hope they can give you an idea of what went wrong so you can adjust your protocolClick to expand...
> 
> Cant wait to hear your feedback on the embies, fx'd for you!
> 
> 
> 
> honeycheeks said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies , a quick update from me.
> AF came finally. I had my baseline ultrasound and bloodwork done. Everythign looks good. I am starting stims from tomorrow. I am so excited.
> Praying that I have a BFP at the end of this month.Click to expand...
> 
> GL with your cycle! Fx'd for great response and a bfp to follow shortly after
> 
> 
> 
> everhopeful said:
> 
> 
> Hi honeycheeks, very exciting!!
> 
> AF just showed up for me also!! Here we go!
> 
> XxClick to expand...
> 
> GL with your cycle! Fx'd for great response and a bfp to follow shortly after
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Missy-I am so sorry to hear that:hugs:
> Blue-So close!!!
> Honeycheeks-Everything is coming together!!!
> 
> AFM: I went for my 3rd beta today...it went from 152 to 456!!! So yayyy!!! My next bloodwork is on Thursday.Click to expand...
> 
> :wohoo: that is great numbers, im also going wiht only 1 healthy bean!!
> 
> 
> 
> jchic said:
> 
> 
> agreed, lol.
> ! I remember when I thought I could even time sex to get the gender I wanted...HAHAHAHA. how naive I was! I cant wait to join you Haj :)Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yes, and also douching to make it more alkaline or acidic for which ever sex you wanted :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> BlueStorm said:
> 
> 
> Haj - Great numbers so happy for you!
> 
> Jchic - Yes tomorrow I will know!
> 
> Oh gosh I remember when I thought all those crazy things, I didn't even know you could only get pregnant ovulation, duh!! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Its amazing how many people get pregnant and still dont know about ovulation or cycles or LP nothing :wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> TTB said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, well it's not good news for me. Had my second beta and it went down below 5, I've been so devastated all weekend but was kind of expecting it. Ive stopped my crinone and now waiting for AF.
> 
> My appt is not for a month so hoping I can get an earlier one. I've been thinking about taking royal jelly and perhaps starting acupuncture. Has anyone been taking royal jelly and noticed a difference? Also with the acupuncture how often do you go?
> 
> I will come back later and catch up on everything that has happened while I was gone.Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: Im so sorry about the outcome of your beta.
> 
> Im doing acu and i do it every second day, but i have a great deal with my acu lady. And i must say even if it didnt make a huge difference in the Ivf, the relaxation effect is worth it for me. It cant be bad, so im continueing with it. But they also say you must do it for 3 months to have the full effect of it.
> 
> I hope you can get a follow up appointment sooner, the waiting for answers is the worse.
> 
> 
> 
> s08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTB said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, well it's not good news for me. Had my second beta and it went down below 5, I've been so devastated all weekend but was kind of expecting it. Ive stopped my crinone and now waiting for AF.
> 
> My appt is not for a month so hoping I can get an earlier one. I've been thinking about taking royal jelly and perhaps starting acupuncture. Has anyone been taking royal jelly and noticed a difference? Also with the acupuncture how often do you go?
> 
> I will come back later and catch up on everything that has happened while I was gone.Click to expand...
> 
> TTB, sooo sorry you are going through this again. It looks like we had pretty similar outcomes. It is so devastating. I originally had my post-IVF appointment 3 weeks after my chemical, but moved it up because DH and I wanted answers sooner. It was not a problem at all. I recommend trying to schedule yours sooner, once you are emotionally ready that is. Has you dr ever mentioned anything about egg quality to you? Mine was a little concerned that I only had early blasts and morulas on day 5, and that this slower embryo development could be indicative of poor quality. Another girl on here, Springy, had a similar experience. My dr is considering putting me on DHEA for a few months prior to a fresh cycle to help. Just a thought.
> 
> Oh, and I did acupuncture weekly in the months leading up to my IVF (and the day before before retrieval and transfer). I was willing to try anything! I will probably start again before my FET, as it is one thing my insurance covers. I'm not sure if it had any effect (and I obviously did not have a successful outcome), but I figure, why not?
> 
> AFM, I've been pretty quiet lately, as I don't have much to contribute. We're just taking it easy for a couple cycles before FET. Good luck to all still waiting for their BFP's.Click to expand...
> 
> Enjoy the months off, it helps alot wiht ones mindset!
> 
> AFM > I think i might have O'd on Saturday, but i forgot to temp yesterday morning so i have to wait till tomorrow morning to confirm it but this mornings temp is a post O temp for me.
> 
> So if that is right, im 3dpo - 11days to go till AF :happydance: Im so glad it will come naturally and not induced.
> 
> So AF Sunday the 17th June
> CD3 Scan Tuesday 19th June - Start stims
> ER Sunday 1st July
> ET Friday 6th JulyClick to expand...


----------



## DaisyQ

Update here: I'm back from my follie check. Good news, or at least I think so. 

Six follies on the right, and another six on the left, so 12 total, which is two more than I had on Saturday. ALL under 10mm, which I'm interpreting as good news. Last time I had one at 12 and one at 13. Those were my two leads, and they are the two that grew to 16-17 mm two days later, and the reason my dang cycle got canceled. PRAYING they all grow together now... 

Waiting for a call later today with instructions (keep the meds the same or adjust), and will go back on Thursday for another check. 

Grow together, grow together, grow together!!


----------



## haj624

Sounds good Daisy!!! When is your anniversary?


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Haj! Our anniversary is June 25th! 

Can't believe it's almost been a year - crazy. And sad that we've spent this whole year TTC, which has been like banging our heads against a wall.


----------



## jchic

Soooo many updates here!

Mrs C - you are great for keeping up this thread! We love you!

Tella - YAY for the big O! Only 11 more days and you are on your way. Cant wait to hear the amazing news :)

Annette - great news! Your new cycle is super close!

S08 - when do you start for your FET?

Daisy - so happy those ovaries are working together now as a team! Oh yeah!

drsquid - glad the sono went well!


----------



## jchic

Dukes - happy almost anniversary! What are you guys doing to celebrate?


----------



## DaisyQ

Um... my husband is leaving that day for London for a business trip!!! :grr:

We have discussed my going with him, but I'm not sure. It might be around the time of my first beta, and I'm not sure I should travel... :shrug:

If I don't go, I think he may take the day off of work and we'll spend the day together - probably go to the beach (Spring Lake or Sea Girt) and then he'll be off to London. The pooper!


----------



## oneof14

Ugh, I had a whole essay written down and it erased somehow.

Daisy, I am so happy about your scan and things are heading in the right direction for this cycle.

Tella, I am just a little a head of you, as I start AF on June 13th and if I goes well start injections then.

Haj, great beta's :happydance:!! Happy and Healthy 9 months 

Drs, sorry your a little crampy, I always feel crampy after sono. Your doing IVF correct, I feel so far behind and its take me forever to catch-up and I end up missing something!

TTB, I am so so very sorry! :hugs:

Mrsc, thank you for thinking of me. My appt went well, they did b/w and I started the climara patch last night for a week and then change to another patch on Monday.

I am already stressing because I cant get the patch wet, so I bought waterproof huge bandaids to put on the patch to cover it all day. Now I am thinking should I just put the bandaid on when I shower and leave the patch exposed all day. Ugh, really WTH am I stessing about it the stupid patch??? These are the things I consume myself with. Like I need another reason to stress!!! ](*,)

I am sorry I've been MIA, but I've been following you lovely ladies. Work has been crazy for me as I got a new boss and its so hard for me to visit on-line during work hours, and since my computer was stolen I dont have one at home. I usually use my DH's but he been away on business since Sunday and took his laptop with him.

I miss you ladies and I wish you all get your BFP soon and sticky beans!!!!!


----------



## Tella

DaisyQ said:


> Update here: I'm back from my follie check. Good news, or at least I think so.
> 
> Six follies on the right, and another six on the left, so 12 total, which is two more than I had on Saturday. ALL under 10mm, which I'm interpreting as good news. Last time I had one at 12 and one at 13. Those were my two leads, and they are the two that grew to 16-17 mm two days later, and the reason my dang cycle got canceled. PRAYING they all grow together now...
> 
> Waiting for a call later today with instructions (keep the meds the same or adjust), and will go back on Thursday for another check.
> 
> Grow together, grow together, grow together!!

:happydance: 12 is great, i also had 12!!!! And they said that is the perfect number, low risk of OHSS and perfect for success.

ALL FOLLIES GROW TOGETHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CD what are you on now?



oneof14 said:


> Ugh, I had a whole essay written down and it erased somehow.
> 
> Daisy, I am so happy about your scan and things are heading in the right direction for this cycle.
> 
> Tella, I am just a little a head of you, as I start AF on June 13th and if I goes well start injections then.
> 
> Haj, great beta's :happydance:!! Happy and Healthy 9 months
> 
> Drs, sorry your a little crampy, I always feel crampy after sono. Your doing IVF correct, I feel so far behind and its take me forever to catch-up and I end up missing something!
> 
> TTB, I am so so very sorry! :hugs:
> 
> Mrsc, thank you for thinking of me. My appt went well, they did b/w and I started the climara patch last night for a week and then change to another patch on Monday.
> 
> I am already stressing because I cant get the patch wet, so I bought waterproof huge bandaids to put on the patch to cover it all day. Now I am thinking should I just put the bandaid on when I shower and leave the patch exposed all day. Ugh, really WTH am I stessing about it the stupid patch??? These are the things I consume myself with. Like I need another reason to stress!!! ](*,)
> 
> I am sorry I've been MIA, but I've been following you lovely ladies. Work has been crazy for me as I got a new boss and its so hard for me to visit on-line during work hours, and since my computer was stolen I dont have one at home. I usually use my DH's but he been away on business since Sunday and took his laptop with him.
> 
> I miss you ladies and I wish you all get your BFP soon and sticky beans!!!!!

That is awesome, we are all IVF Buddies and gonna become bump buddies!!!!


----------



## haj624

DaisyQ said:


> Thanks Haj! Our anniversary is June 25th!
> 
> Can't believe it's almost been a year - crazy. And sad that we've spent this whole year TTC, which has been like banging our heads against a wall.

My 1 year anniversary is the 24th!!!


----------



## MoBaby

One: what patch? Is it vivlle? Cuz that one is waterproof.


----------



## oneof14

Mobaby, its Climara patch, Estrogen. I dont think that is water proof because she specifically told me to not get it wet.


----------



## DaisyQ

haj624 said:



> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Haj! Our anniversary is June 25th!
> 
> Can't believe it's almost been a year - crazy. And sad that we've spent this whole year TTC, which has been like banging our heads against a wall.
> 
> My 1 year anniversary is the 24th!!!Click to expand...

Wow, Congrats haj! I see you are on LI. Where did you get married? We were married in montauk. 

Tella, I am on cd 6. I've stimmed 3 days so far. 

Thanks for the well wishes everyone!


----------



## MoBaby

oneof14 said:


> Mobaby, its Climara patch, Estrogen. I dont think that is water proof because she specifically told me to not get it wet.

that would be silly if not waterproof. seems cumbersome to cover with waterproof bandaids. im sure its similar to vivelle dot...any patch you have to keep on more than a day is watersafe.but if your dr said nit to guess thats what you have to do. 

daisyq: the next few days are going to go fast! glad your follies are cooperating!

afm: surgery in 6 days.....im nervous! also been spotting ever since the hss. that didnt happen before. wonder if it has anything to do with whats inside the uterus?


----------



## BlueStorm

So I got the call this morning that none of my embies are at blast yet. They are letting them grow one more day and freezing them. I am so bummed out. 10 are still growing so I dont' understand why they won't do the transfer with 2 and let the other 8 grow and freeze them. The worst part is the lab is closing so I am most likely going to have to wait until August to do the FET. :cry:


----------



## BlueStorm

DaisyQ said:


> Update here: I'm back from my follie check. Good news, or at least I think so.
> 
> Six follies on the right, and another six on the left, so 12 total, which is two more than I had on Saturday. ALL under 10mm, which I'm interpreting as good news. Last time I had one at 12 and one at 13. Those were my two leads, and they are the two that grew to 16-17 mm two days later, and the reason my dang cycle got canceled. PRAYING they all grow together now...
> 
> Waiting for a call later today with instructions (keep the meds the same or adjust), and will go back on Thursday for another check.
> 
> Grow together, grow together, grow together!!

Yay! Glad they are looking good so far!


----------



## drsquid

yay daisy. at the sono yesterday he kinda took a sweep by the ovaries but i dunno how many i have

mobaby- good luck with the surgery 

afm- so doc said i could wait til thurs for the us... i of course then panicked that i was messing things up by waiting.. emailed him and asked him if i was messing anything up by doing that etc.. i think i kinda insulted him. he wrote back that my e2 was in good range, that he didnt see any dominant follicles on the sono and that he wouldnt do anything that would jeopardize my care. so umm. yay =) today hopefully i get my car back from the shop. gotta run out at work to do the car exchange (and flirt with the adorable but way too young car rental guy... nice full on irish accent) and then flirt with the car repair guy (gorgeous tall, dimpled chinese guy). almost makes up for having to spend all kinds of money on car repair. im still all icky crampy from yesterday but some is gas (oops too many cherries). 

hope everyone is well


----------



## MoBaby

blue: why are they going going to do a fresh transfer now? sorry if i missed this somewhere. they should go ahead w/ the 2 .


----------



## oneof14

MoBaby, I agree with you, but I dont want to take any chances. Good luck with your sugery.

Blue, I am sorry to hear about your delay. Stupid question but does it have to reach full blasts to implant? Im asking becuase my friend had two IVF cycles and none of the embies tranferred were are full blasts. Obviously, full blasts will give you optimum chance of pregnancy.

Drs, looks like things are coming along for you.


----------



## BlueStorm

Mobaby and oneof14 - My clinic preffers to transfer blasts so that is why they are not doing fresh. They can't do the fresh transfer on day 7 b\c the embryo's will be out of sync with my body at that point (thansk to DaisyQ for explaining this all to me!) Many clincs do transfers before blast and plenty of women get pregnant. I guess they grow to blasts inside you and then implant. I don't know if they implant before becoming blasts or not :shrug:


----------



## MrsC8776

DaisyQ said:


> Update here: I'm back from my follie check. Good news, or at least I think so.
> 
> Six follies on the right, and another six on the left, so 12 total, which is two more than I had on Saturday. ALL under 10mm, which I'm interpreting as good news. Last time I had one at 12 and one at 13. Those were my two leads, and they are the two that grew to 16-17 mm two days later, and the reason my dang cycle got canceled. PRAYING they all grow together now...
> 
> Waiting for a call later today with instructions (keep the meds the same or adjust), and will go back on Thursday for another check.
> 
> Grow together, grow together, grow together!!

Sounds great! Fx they all grow together. 



oneof14 said:


> Ugh, I had a whole essay written down and it erased somehow.
> 
> Daisy, I am so happy about your scan and things are heading in the right direction for this cycle.
> 
> Tella, I am just a little a head of you, as I start AF on June 13th and if I goes well start injections then.
> 
> Haj, great beta's :happydance:!! Happy and Healthy 9 months
> 
> Drs, sorry your a little crampy, I always feel crampy after sono. Your doing IVF correct, I feel so far behind and its take me forever to catch-up and I end up missing something!
> 
> TTB, I am so so very sorry! :hugs:
> 
> Mrsc, thank you for thinking of me. My appt went well, they did b/w and I started the climara patch last night for a week and then change to another patch on Monday.
> 
> I am already stressing because I cant get the patch wet, so I bought waterproof huge bandaids to put on the patch to cover it all day. Now I am thinking should I just put the bandaid on when I shower and leave the patch exposed all day. Ugh, really WTH am I stessing about it the stupid patch??? These are the things I consume myself with. Like I need another reason to stress!!! ](*,)
> 
> I am sorry I've been MIA, but I've been following you lovely ladies. Work has been crazy for me as I got a new boss and its so hard for me to visit on-line during work hours, and since my computer was stolen I dont have one at home. I usually use my DH's but he been away on business since Sunday and took his laptop with him.
> 
> I miss you ladies and I wish you all get your BFP soon and sticky beans!!!!!

I hate when I type something out and it gets deleted. 

I'm glad your appt went well. Thats really weird about the patch. Why would they not make it waterproof?!? :grr: Maybe they expect you to not shower. :haha: In all seriousness I think it's a good idea to cover it with waterproof bandaids. The only thing I would be worried about it the sticky part sticking to the patch. 



MoBaby said:


> oneof14 said:
> 
> 
> Mobaby, its Climara patch, Estrogen. I dont think that is water proof because she specifically told me to not get it wet.
> 
> that would be silly if not waterproof. seems cumbersome to cover with waterproof bandaids. im sure its similar to vivelle dot...any patch you have to keep on more than a day is watersafe.but if your dr said nit to guess thats what you have to do.
> 
> daisyq: the next few days are going to go fast! glad your follies are cooperating!
> 
> afm: surgery in 6 days.....im nervous! also been spotting ever since the hss. that didnt happen before. wonder if it has anything to do with whats inside the uterus?Click to expand...

Fx the spotting isn't anything serious and it stops soon. The surgery will be over before you know it. Try not to think about it to much, easier said than done I know. 



BlueStorm said:


> So I got the call this morning that none of my embies are at blast yet. They are letting them grow one more day and freezing them. I am so bummed out. 10 are still growing so I dont' understand why they won't do the transfer with 2 and let the other 8 grow and freeze them. The worst part is the lab is closing so I am most likely going to have to wait until August to do the FET. :cry:

:-( I'm so sorry Blue. This makes me so sad for you. I also don't understand why they won't transfer 2 and see what happens. Although I'm sure they want the best for you. August will be here soon. I find it kinda weird that all these clinics close for a long period of time. Is there a reason why? I have never heard of this until recently. 



drsquid said:


> yay daisy. at the sono yesterday he kinda took a sweep by the ovaries but i dunno how many i have
> 
> mobaby- good luck with the surgery
> 
> afm- so doc said i could wait til thurs for the us... i of course then panicked that i was messing things up by waiting.. emailed him and asked him if i was messing anything up by doing that etc.. i think i kinda insulted him. he wrote back that my e2 was in good range, that he didnt see any dominant follicles on the sono and that he wouldnt do anything that would jeopardize my care. so umm. yay =) today hopefully i get my car back from the shop. gotta run out at work to do the car exchange (and flirt with the adorable but way too young car rental guy... nice full on irish accent) and then flirt with the car repair guy (gorgeous tall, dimpled chinese guy). almost makes up for having to spend all kinds of money on car repair. im still all icky crampy from yesterday but some is gas (oops too many cherries).
> 
> hope everyone is well

I'm glad everything is going well. Have fun today!


----------



## oneof14

Blue, so sorry for the delay, but at least your clinic transfers only blast, for the best possible outcome!! I know the waiting game blows.....bigtime!


----------



## oneof14

Mrc, that was my fear too, lol.. I acutally called the nurse and she said that is fine to keep the bandaid on, the the medication is on the sticky part of the patch, obv.. lol.. The sticky part does not touch the patch, its one of those big bandaids that actually cover the entire the dry part covers the patch. It hasnt even begun and I am stressing already.


----------



## everhopeful

Hi all,

Not sure if any


----------



## everhopeful

Sorry, phone pushed send too early!!

Not sure if any


----------



## everhopeful

Anyone can help but I've got to have a prostap injection today CD2 and on my instructions it says intramuscular or subcutaneous. I've done lots of subcutaneous shots with ovitrelle but any advice on which way to do it?

Thanks!!


----------



## s08

Blue, sorry to hear about your news! I'm sure you were all geared up and excited for your transfer, just to receive this news. Ugh. As hard as the delay is, hopefully it will be for the best. Your clinic probably thinks tansfering full-blown blasts is best, even if its through a FET later. I had an early blast and morula transfered on day 5 and was obviously unsuccessful, so maybe delay would have been better. I know its hard not to question the revised protocol (and I totally think we should question our treatment at times), but I sooo hope this is your path to a baby. Maybe we will be doing FET together later in the summer.


----------



## jchic

Chin up blue - the FET success rates are higher at RMA NJ than fresh....I know it sucks, but trust them - they have good reason for doing this....I really think this increased chance will help you get prego with not one, but two sticky beans! I call it, Blue is having twins!


----------



## DaisyQ

BlueStorm said:


> Mobaby and oneof14 - My clinic preffers to transfer blasts so that is why they are not doing fresh. They can't do the fresh transfer on day 7 b\c the embryo's will be out of sync with my body at that point (thansk to DaisyQ for explaining this all to me!) Many clincs do transfers before blast and plenty of women get pregnant. I guess they grow to blasts inside you and then implant. I don't know if they implant before becoming blasts or not :shrug:

Mrs. C - our lab closes twice a year, once in the summer and again around Christmas, so that it may be cleaned. I think those embryologists just need a well deserved vacay! :haha: This only impacts IVFers, not people doing IUI. 

Blue, to answer your question, an embie must make it to blast to implant. Successful IVF cycles where day 2 or 3 embies, or day 5 morulas are transferred - those embies continued to develop in utero to blast, and then implanted. You are right - our clinic likes to do only blast transfers. They have very high success rates, and so this is what they thinks works best. That's why they will continue to grow out your embies until blast. And like you said, by the time your embies are blasts, your uterus will no longer be receptive. So it's best to wait, and do the FET. The FET success rates are stellar. DON'T worry. Are you doing CCS/PGD?


----------



## jchic

Couldnt have said it better than Daisy - she is right. RMA has excellent FET success rates, and we are all there for a reason. Trust in that Blue, they will get you pregopants!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Got the call from my nurse. My E2 levels have not yet risen, it's right around 65. I'm to increase my follistim/gonal F from 300 units to 375 units, and my low dose Hcg from 15 units to 30 units. Yikes. Hope something starts to happen - and of course that it happens to ALL the follicles equally and at the same time.


----------



## drsquid

hrm that could def skew the stats higher as many people will end up without any blasts or transfers and the ones that make it are by definition higher quality. id be curious what percentage of patients starting the cycle end up with blasts for transfer and how many end up with nothing. 

ive read studies that show no difference in success rates between 2-3 day transfer and 5 day but who knows. regardless keeping them in the dish no matter how good the lab is, is going to select for the strongest and best embies.. which may mean you have none.


----------



## GettingBroody

:hugs: Blue, so sorry you've had this delay... Ttc seems to be full of endless waiting :-(

Thanks for the explanation about the blasts DaisyQ, was a bit confused :wacko: but that makes a lot of sense :thumbup:


----------



## DaisyQ

You can check out their success rates on SART (RMA NJ). The success rate for <35 is 60.9% live births (68.3% clinical pregnancy rate) per IVF cycle initiated. 60.9% of retrievals resulted in live births, and 65.4% of transfers result in live births, so it looks like about 5.4% of people didn't make it to transfer, if I'm interpreting that correctly - which I may not be! 

I suppose that if you have repeated IVF failures where the issue is not making it to blast, it might be best to try a different clinic that will do day 3 transfers. Our clinic is very strong, however, on asserting that if it doesn't make it in their lab, it won't be viable in utero either. But who knows.


----------



## BlueStorm

Thanks girls so much for your kind words. After talking to you all and especially Daisy I decided that I have to trust my clinic! They do have really good sucess rates so I have to believe they have my best interest in mind!


----------



## MoBaby

blue thanks for explaining that. i didnt even think about the timing of the body being off! wow im out of it today. sorry you are going through all this :( 

daisyq: hope those eggies grow! my e2 last round was a miserable 23 at this stage but rebounded nicely and was better by next check. fx for you!


----------



## jchic

Blue - good choice! I agree, its best to trust them


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Mo! That is encouraging!!


----------



## Millana

BlueStorm said:


> So I got the call this morning that none of my embies are at blast yet. They are letting them grow one more day and freezing them. I am so bummed out. 10 are still growing so I dont' understand why they won't do the transfer with 2 and let the other 8 grow and freeze them. The worst part is the lab is closing so I am most likely going to have to wait until August to do the FET. :cry:

I know how frustrated you are. Jan, 2010 I started my mini IVF in NYC. BC and clomid, etc.) They were only able to collect 1 emby. Doc decided not to transfer due to my lining not thickening. It was frozen at 5day blast. It was such a let down knowing how eager I have been for years to have a baby, now he's delaying it for another month. Feb. 2010, another cycle, same procedure, and I got a :bfp:. The one they froze over 2 years ago is now the one I am carrying right now.

Things happen for a reason. Have faith. Hugs and babydust to you.


----------



## DaisyQ

What an AWESOME post - thank you for sharing!!


----------



## jchic

I second that....amazing post, and amazing story. God bless.


----------



## MrsC8776

DaisyQ said:


> BlueStorm said:
> 
> 
> Mobaby and oneof14 - My clinic preffers to transfer blasts so that is why they are not doing fresh. They can't do the fresh transfer on day 7 b\c the embryo's will be out of sync with my body at that point (thansk to DaisyQ for explaining this all to me!) Many clincs do transfers before blast and plenty of women get pregnant. I guess they grow to blasts inside you and then implant. I don't know if they implant before becoming blasts or not :shrug:
> 
> Mrs. C - our lab closes twice a year, once in the summer and again around Christmas, so that it may be cleaned. I think those embryologists just need a well deserved vacay! :haha: This only impacts IVFers, not people doing IUI.
> 
> Blue, to answer your question, an embie must make it to blast to implant. Successful IVF cycles where day 2 or 3 embies, or day 5 morulas are transferred - those embies continued to develop in utero to blast, and then implanted. You are right - our clinic likes to do only blast transfers. They have very high success rates, and so this is what they thinks works best. That's why they will continue to grow out your embies until blast. And like you said, by the time your embies are blasts, your uterus will no longer be receptive. So it's best to wait, and do the FET. The FET success rates are stellar. DON'T worry. Are you doing CCS/PGD?Click to expand...

Thanks for explaining that. They do deserve a vacation! A good cleaning is also a good thing. :thumbup:



DaisyQ said:


> Got the call from my nurse. My E2 levels have not yet risen, it's right around 65. I'm to increase my follistim/gonal F from 300 units to 375 units, and my low dose Hcg from 15 units to 30 units. Yikes. Hope something starts to happen - and of course that it happens to ALL the follicles equally and at the same time.

Fx for you!


----------



## michelle01

Blue - sorry to hear about your news, but August is right around the corner! :hugs:

I just got my blood results and not such great news.....my natural killer cells were elevated; the high end is 14 and mine were 29, not to mention something called MTHFR which is clotting in pg, mine was high, but said that was something they could control with other meds in my next cycle. Right now they want me to go in tomorrow morning for another blood test to repeat it and make sure it is still that high; if it is, then they refer me to another specialist. So basically starting with my next cycle next week...a NO GO :( I am so frustrated!!! And starting to actually think its not worth it anymore. Sorry to rant on, I am so upset! I know most of you are trying to concieve your first child and I should be blessed that I have one already, but I wanted more then anything to give him a sibling. I think at times maybe I should just be happy I have him and move on!!


----------



## s08

Have any of you been tested for recurrent miscarriages? I think I've had two chemical pregnancies (one confirmed during this IVF cycle and a second suspected one a year ago). My RE didn't think I needed to be tested since technically I haven't had multiple later term losses, but she was willing to do it if I wanted. I figure it can't hurt, right? I thinks its just one more blood draw...what's one more after all this? Thoughts, anyone?


----------



## michelle01

s08 - I just had a series of blood tests done; see my recent post. I had a chemical in August last year and my MC with my IVF cycle this past Feb/March. It has shed some light and some confusion to say the least, but at least it came back with something, so we can figure out what to do next. My doctor wanted to get answers and rule anything else out before I move onto IVF #2. I think it is worth it!


----------



## jchic

Michelle - I am sorry to hear this :( I am certain that there is something they can do with the NK cells, no? I have read of women that get meds intergrated into their cycle to help with this. I hope whatever you decide, you are comfortable with! I pray you get your BFP and this is all worth it!

S08 - if you feel that you want answers, I suggest to do it! I mean, whats one more blood draw at this point for some clarity?


----------



## JennyLynn512

Hi ladies--I am 6dp3dt today and got a very, very faint bfp on a FRER test. I did it this afternoon, on a whim. So it wasn't even fmu. Not sure yet if this is residual hcg from the trigger or if this is a true bfp. Anyone heard of someone getting a faint positive 6dp3dt? I plan to test again tomorrow morning with FMU.


----------



## jchic

PS - just a rant here - got the following email from my cousin who is about 7 months pregnant. She has 2 sisters, one whom I am VERY VERY close to....well her sister must have told her what was going on (which I am not upset about) BUT this email is just, I cant even right now. I want to scream. WTF. So insensitive. 
Hey Jess!
Wow! I spoke with Ley, and just wanted to tell you that I give you guys so much credit for pulling through all of this with such good spirits.... Mood and disposition play such an important role in getting pregnant and throughout the pregnancy and its probably so hard since you and Mike are infertile and cant have any children naturally. That is what IVF is for at least! I will pray that its in your plan to have children. I hope it is and that you dont just have your dogs to spoil!
Are you going to Davids graduation or graduation party this weekend? If so, I will see you Saturday. Love you!


----------



## jchic

JennyLynn512 said:


> Hi ladies--I am 6dp3dt today and got a very, very faint bfp on a FRER test. I did it this afternoon, on a whim. So it wasn't even fmu. Not sure yet if this is residual hcg from the trigger or if this is a true bfp. Anyone heard of someone getting a faint positive 6dp3dt? I plan to test again tomorrow morning with FMU.

YOU ARE PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats mama! :flower:


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh Jess.. uggggghhhhhh. ugh! :gun:


----------



## DaisyQ

UGGGGHHHHH! I just can't either. I hope you have beautiful twins, and then another surprise natural one. 

How can she think that email is OK???


----------



## jchic

DaisyQ said:


> UGGGGHHHHH! I just can't either. I hope you have beautiful twins, and then another surprise natural one.
> 
> How can she think that email is OK???

I know right? I have to see her on Saturday....I am livid, but if I say anything just adds fuel to the fire...trying to stay above it. She is beyond insensitive. I mean, who are YOU to call ME infertile? I mean, unless you are part on bnb or RMA, shut your mouth, LOL


----------



## GettingBroody

Wow, that email is the craziest thing I've read in a while!! :growlmad: I mean, seriously, what was she thinking?!?!


----------



## GettingBroody

michelle01 said:


> I just got my blood results and not such great news.....my natural killer cells were elevated; the high end is 14 and mine were 29, not to mention something called MTHFR which is clotting in pg, mine was high, but said that was something they could control with other meds in my next cycle. Right now they want me to go in tomorrow morning for another blood test to repeat it and make sure it is still that high; if it is, then they refer me to another specialist. So basically starting with my next cycle next week...a NO GO :( I am so frustrated!!! And starting to actually think its not worth it anymore. Sorry to rant on, I am so upset! I know most of you are trying to concieve your first child and I should be blessed that I have one already, but I wanted more then anything to give him a sibling. I think at times maybe I should just be happy I have him and move on!!

So sorry to hear about your blood tests - hopefully the specialist will have some answers for you and will be able to help you get your bfp really soon. I know what you mean about wanting to give your son a sibling - myself and my brother were very close growing up (and still are!) and even though I am still only waiting for baby number 1 I know I won't be content for it to be an only child when it finally gets here... Big :hugs: 



s08 said:


> Have any of you been tested for recurrent miscarriages? I think I've had two chemical pregnancies (one confirmed during this IVF cycle and a second suspected one a year ago). My RE didn't think I needed to be tested since technically I haven't had multiple later term losses, but she was willing to do it if I wanted. I figure it can't hurt, right? I thinks its just one more blood draw...what's one more after all this? Thoughts, anyone?

It certainly can't hurt if it is something you are worried about... I agree - what's one more?! We're all like pin-cushions at this stage! Is it an expensive test?



JennyLynn512 said:


> Hi ladies--I am 6dp3dt today and got a very, very faint bfp on a FRER test. I did it this afternoon, on a whim. So it wasn't even fmu. Not sure yet if this is residual hcg from the trigger or if this is a true bfp. Anyone heard of someone getting a faint positive 6dp3dt? I plan to test again tomorrow morning with FMU.

No idea about the chance of it being residual hcg but my fingers are firmly crossed for you! Looking forward to tomorrows update! :dust:


----------



## michelle01

Holy Moly! I wouldn't even know what I would do if I had to see her on Saturday Jchic! :nope: It is hard enough what we have to go through, but then for someone to be so insensitive, that is really uncalled for!!! I am sorry for you even having to read something like that; how awful of her.


----------



## drsquid

jchic- yikes im so sorry. clearly she wasnt even thinking at all.. 

just had to order more gonal.. sigh another 400 and something bucks. plus gotta pick my car up (about 300 and something). it is always something.


----------



## oneof14

Jchic, OMG is all I can say. Wow, that is just unreal. Good luck on saturday, you are going to need lots of strength!


----------



## haj624

DaisyQ said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Haj! Our anniversary is June 25th!
> 
> Can't believe it's almost been a year - crazy. And sad that we've spent this whole year TTC, which has been like banging our heads against a wall.
> 
> My 1 year anniversary is the 24th!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, Congrats haj! I see you are on LI. Where did you get married? We were married in montauk.
> 
> Tella, I am on cd 6. I've stimmed 3 days so far.
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes everyone!Click to expand...

Coral House in Baldwin


----------



## mrs stru

Sorry, I've been trying to keep my mind off the tww so have stayed off here as much as possible. 
I was doing okay until Sunday and then I started spotting and have been on and off since. I have no symptoms either.
I just need Friday afternoon to come around so that I know one way or the other, although I have resigned myself to a BFN.


----------



## GettingBroody

:hugs: Mrs Stru


----------



## MrsC8776

michelle01 said:


> Blue - sorry to hear about your news, but August is right around the corner! :hugs:
> 
> I just got my blood results and not such great news.....my natural killer cells were elevated; the high end is 14 and mine were 29, not to mention something called MTHFR which is clotting in pg, mine was high, but said that was something they could control with other meds in my next cycle. Right now they want me to go in tomorrow morning for another blood test to repeat it and make sure it is still that high; if it is, then they refer me to another specialist. So basically starting with my next cycle next week...a NO GO :( I am so frustrated!!! And starting to actually think its not worth it anymore. Sorry to rant on, I am so upset! I know most of you are trying to concieve your first child and I should be blessed that I have one already, but I wanted more then anything to give him a sibling. I think at times maybe I should just be happy I have him and move on!!

I'm so sorry to hear this. I hope that everything looks ok tomorrow so that you don't have more to go through. If you desire another child don't let anything stop you. :hugs:



s08 said:


> Have any of you been tested for recurrent miscarriages? I think I've had two chemical pregnancies (one confirmed during this IVF cycle and a second suspected one a year ago). My RE didn't think I needed to be tested since technically I haven't had multiple later term losses, but she was willing to do it if I wanted. I figure it can't hurt, right? I thinks its just one more blood draw...what's one more after all this? Thoughts, anyone?

I haven't had this test but I think it would be worth it. I guess the way I look at it... what can it hurt? 



JennyLynn512 said:


> Hi ladies--I am 6dp3dt today and got a very, very faint bfp on a FRER test. I did it this afternoon, on a whim. So it wasn't even fmu. Not sure yet if this is residual hcg from the trigger or if this is a true bfp. Anyone heard of someone getting a faint positive 6dp3dt? I plan to test again tomorrow morning with FMU.

I highly doubt it's your trigger. Test in the morning just to make sure it's darker/not fading. Fx for you!! 



jchic said:


> PS - just a rant here - got the following email from my cousin who is about 7 months pregnant. She has 2 sisters, one whom I am VERY VERY close to....well her sister must have told her what was going on (which I am not upset about) BUT this email is just, I cant even right now. I want to scream. WTF. So insensitive.
> Hey Jess!
> Wow! I spoke with Ley, and just wanted to tell you that I give you guys so much credit for pulling through all of this with such good spirits.... Mood and disposition play such an important role in getting pregnant and throughout the pregnancy and its probably so hard since you and Mike are infertile and cant have any children naturally. That is what IVF is for at least! I will pray that its in your plan to have children. I hope it is and that you dont just have your dogs to spoil!
> Are you going to Davids graduation or graduation party this weekend? If so, I will see you Saturday. Love you!

:nope: Some people... :hugs:



mrs stru said:


> Sorry, I've been trying to keep my mind off the tww so have stayed off here as much as possible.
> I was doing okay until Sunday and then I started spotting and have been on and off since. I have no symptoms either.
> I just need Friday afternoon to come around so that I know one way or the other, although I have resigned myself to a BFN.

:hugs: Have you tested at all? Try to stay positive because you are not out. Some ladies spot their whole first tri. Fx you get a BFP.


----------



## everhopeful

Jchic that's awful!! I can't believe she wrote that! How insensitive.


----------



## l8bloomer

jchic, some people are so completely oblivious and insensitive. i hope you don't let her comments stress you out.

To update, I had my Day 3 transfer today of 5 embryos, Yes, you read that right, 5!! I'm of 'advanced maternal age' and it is my clinic's practice to transfer up to 5 embryos for ladies my age. Now the wait begins. Wonder if I should take some time off or go back to work tomorrow.


----------



## MrsC8776

l8bloomer said:


> jchic, some people are so completely oblivious and insensitive. i hope you don't let her comments stress you out.
> 
> To update, I had my Day 3 transfer today of 5 embryos, Yes, you read that right, 5!! I'm of 'advanced maternal age' and it is my clinic's practice to transfer up to 5 embryos for ladies my age. Now the wait begins. Wonder if I should take some time off or go back to work tomorrow.

Congrats on being PUPO!! :happydance: I did have to take a double look at your post. 5! I have never heard of someone getting 5 transferred. Fx for you. Do you know what grades they were? What is your test date?


----------



## MrsC8776

Ladies I have a question about the thread. Do you think it's ok to update on others who have stepped away or wait until they come back (if they do)? Such as CozIvf. I feel kinda weird even asking but I don't know what the right thing to do is. 

Also I was looking through some threads I had posted in and saw that Toucansofsoda is having triplets! Tou if you still silently stalk this thread congrats!!


----------



## jchic

l8bloomer - congrats! I am hoping and praying for your bfp darling! 

Thanks for the words ladies....much appreciated :) xoxo


----------



## MoBaby

l8bloomer said:


> jchic, some people are so completely oblivious and insensitive. i hope you don't let her comments stress you out.
> 
> To update, I had my Day 3 transfer today of 5 embryos, Yes, you read that right, 5!! I'm of 'advanced maternal age' and it is my clinic's practice to transfer up to 5 embryos for ladies my age. Now the wait begins. Wonder if I should take some time off or go back to work tomorrow.

holy moly!! 5 embryos! id be sh*** myself! id be very worried lol..but your clinic knows best! congrats on being pupo!! id take 2 days off just to be safe  i take a whole wk off after transfer.

jchic: your cousin was out of line! cant believe she would say that :( 

jerry: sounds lie congrats! fx for darker line!

michelle: sooo sorry about your tests. but at least now yo have a reason and you will have the best chance for success once this is being managed.


----------



## MJ73

Just thought I'd pop in & update. I don't think that I've told you girls that we're using our last frozen emby... Anyway, we have our embryo transfer scheduled for sunday:happydance::happydance::happydance: We get a chance to try again & this may be our lats chance with DH's sperm so we're hoping that this emby is a lovely sticky one who loves my uterus & decides to snuggle in for the long haul.

Hope everyone else is going well :hugs:


----------



## drsquid

got a quick us at work today. 1 have about 8 follies on each side each measuring around 1 cm.. largest is about 1.3. so yay no dominant... heh now the question is... do i send the pic to my doc..


----------



## MrsC8776

MJ73 said:


> Just thought I'd pop in & update. I don't think that I've told you girls that we're using our last frozen emby... Anyway, we have our embryo transfer scheduled for sunday:happydance::happydance::happydance: We get a chance to try again & this may be our lats chance with DH's sperm so we're hoping that this emby is a lovely sticky one who loves my uterus & decides to snuggle in for the long haul.
> 
> Hope everyone else is going well :hugs:

:happydance: I'm so excited for you. Fx!! 

:dust::dust::dust:



drsquid said:


> got a quick us at work today. 1 have about 8 follies on each side each measuring around 1 cm.. largest is about 1.3. so yay no dominant... heh now the question is... do i send the pic to my doc..

Thats great that you can get them at work. At least you know waiting until Thursday will be ok.


----------



## Kelly9

jenny I got a faint bfp at 6dp3dt with my first icsi.

jchic that was super insensitive I was mad for you, whether they mean it or not that was plain cruel, I'd say something to her.


----------



## Kelly9

5 embies! :shock: I'd be crapping myself to! But huge congrats, just how old are you if you don't mind me asking? Were they day 3 or 5? 

Michelle sorry for the bad news but at least you will be giving your next round the proper shot it deserves!


----------



## Tella

jchic said:


> PS - just a rant here - got the following email from my cousin who is about 7 months pregnant. She has 2 sisters, one whom I am VERY VERY close to....well her sister must have told her what was going on (which I am not upset about) BUT this email is just, I cant even right now. I want to scream. WTF. So insensitive.
> Hey Jess!
> Wow! I spoke with Ley, and just wanted to tell you that I give you guys so much credit for pulling through all of this with such good spirits.... Mood and disposition play such an important role in getting pregnant and throughout the pregnancy and its probably so hard since you and Mike are infertile and cant have any children naturally. That is what IVF is for at least! I will pray that its in your plan to have children. I hope it is and that you dont just have your dogs to spoil!
> Are you going to Davids graduation or graduation party this weekend? If so, I will see you Saturday. Love you!

:gun::gun::gun: People need to realise that sometimes just a im thinking about you will be more than enough. I go absolutely through the roof when someone, and i dont care who it is, tells me jsut relax it will happen or stop thinking about it. They obviously dont know how it feels.



drsquid said:


> jchic- yikes im so sorry. clearly she wasnt even thinking at all..
> 
> just had to order more gonal.. sigh another 400 and something bucks. plus gotta pick my car up (about 300 and something). it is always something.

Hope its the last bit you will need and then get your bfp!!!



mrs stru said:


> Sorry, I've been trying to keep my mind off the tww so have stayed off here as much as possible.
> I was doing okay until Sunday and then I started spotting and have been on and off since. I have no symptoms either.
> I just need Friday afternoon to come around so that I know one way or the other, although I have resigned myself to a BFN.

Keep your head up, it aint over yet. It might be IB. How many DPO are you now?



l8bloomer said:


> jchic, some people are so completely oblivious and insensitive. i hope you don't let her comments stress you out.
> 
> To update, I had my Day 3 transfer today of 5 embryos, Yes, you read that right, 5!! I'm of 'advanced maternal age' and it is my clinic's practice to transfer up to 5 embryos for ladies my age. Now the wait begins. Wonder if I should take some time off or go back to work tomorrow.

WOW 5, that is alot. I hope atleast 2 of them stick and that you will get your bfp!!! I would also take time off, i take 10days off after my transfer. 



MrsC8776 said:


> Ladies I have a question about the thread. Do you think it's ok to update on others who have stepped away or wait until they come back (if they do)? Such as CozIvf. I feel kinda weird even asking but I don't know what the right thing to do is.
> 
> Also I was looking through some threads I had posted in and saw that Toucansofsoda is having triplets! Tou if you still silently stalk this thread congrats!!

I would say if it is good news then update it as it gives the new people that join and us hope. If it is not good news then maybe just say waiting for a update. :shrug:



MJ73 said:


> Just thought I'd pop in & update. I don't think that I've told you girls that we're using our last frozen emby... Anyway, we have our embryo transfer scheduled for sunday:happydance::happydance::happydance: We get a chance to try again & this may be our lats chance with DH's sperm so we're hoping that this emby is a lovely sticky one who loves my uterus & decides to snuggle in for the long haul.
> 
> Hope everyone else is going well :hugs:

Fx'd this is your forever bean and you will hold him/her in 9 months, GL with the transfer and tww.



drsquid said:


> got a quick us at work today. 1 have about 8 follies on each side each measuring around 1 cm.. largest is about 1.3. so yay no dominant... heh now the question is... do i send the pic to my doc..

16 is a great number!!!! Now they must just all grow together!

AFM > I have definitely Od on Saturday :happydance::happydance: Im sooooo happy, will be using more Lucrin now but that is fine. Will be on it for 16 days so will be properly down regulated.

Just need to call the FS office and make sure it will be fine. Edit: Just confirmed it is fine, will use it till AF arrives

AF due on the 17th :coffee:


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I'd like to join this thread too! Starting Lupron on the 18th, retrieval on 7/9 and approximate proceedure date of 7/11.


----------



## jchic

Welcome Miss Annabelle! Your pup is so so soooo cute!

Michelle - I am sorry :( I am confident that this next round will be completely successful!


----------



## JennyLynn512

(7dp3dt) Took a test this morning with FMU and it was BFN; after yesterday afternoon's faint BFP. Can only think yesterday's was residual from the HCG trigger. Haven't decided yet if I'll test tomorrow or wait until Friday morning. Don't have a whole lot of hope, but I'm trying.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hey ladies, I think I may have posted in this thread a while back and I have to say it is a fast moving thread. :laugh2:

At the moment I am waiting on my schedule. I know it is due to arrive this week as I phoned on Friday and they told me it has been done and they were just waiting on the doctor to sign off my script. And with the holidays they may not even post it until today. I am into my 5th week on the BCP and I have just found out that my recent AMH test result is 7.6 pmol/L which is lower than the one I got done this time last year which was 10 pmol/L. However, my consultant said that 10 were normal so I am not sure what they will say about the 7.6. But when I google online they say anything below 15 is low. I am gutted!!! 

jchic &#8211; I just read the email that your cousin sent you and I have to truly say that people who find it easy to get pregnant seriously don&#8217;t know what we go through. I think sometimes they are better off saying nothing. I can see that she is trying to be nice but seriously choose the wrong words. 

Mrs Stru, could it be an implantation bleed? 

L8bloomer, congrats on the 5 transfers and being PUPO, do what you feel is right. If you can take some time off to rest then do it. :happydance:

MJ73, good luck for Sunday xx :flower:

Hello to everyone else. xx


----------



## haj624

drsquid said:


> got a quick us at work today. 1 have about 8 follies on each side each measuring around 1 cm.. largest is about 1.3. so yay no dominant... heh now the question is... do i send the pic to my doc..

yayyy for follies!!! Personally my dr would smack me lol



MJ73 said:


> Just thought I'd pop in & update. I don't think that I've told you girls that we're using our last frozen emby... Anyway, we have our embryo transfer scheduled for sunday:happydance::happydance::happydance: We get a chance to try again & this may be our lats chance with DH's sperm so we're hoping that this emby is a lovely sticky one who loves my uterus & decides to snuggle in for the long haul.
> 
> Hope everyone else is going well :hugs:

Fingers crossed for a sticky forever bean!!!



MrsC8776 said:


> Ladies I have a question about the thread. Do you think it's ok to update on others who have stepped away or wait until they come back (if they do)? Such as CozIvf. I feel kinda weird even asking but I don't know what the right thing to do is.
> 
> Also I was looking through some threads I had posted in and saw that Toucansofsoda is having triplets! Tou if you still silently stalk this thread congrats!!

Yes, I think its ok to do that.



l8bloomer said:


> jchic, some people are so completely oblivious and insensitive. i hope you don't let her comments stress you out.
> 
> To update, I had my Day 3 transfer today of 5 embryos, Yes, you read that right, 5!! I'm of 'advanced maternal age' and it is my clinic's practice to transfer up to 5 embryos for ladies my age. Now the wait begins. Wonder if I should take some time off or go back to work tomorrow.

Oh My!!! 5??? Good Luck hun!!!



mrs stru said:


> Sorry, I've been trying to keep my mind off the tww so have stayed off here as much as possible.
> I was doing okay until Sunday and then I started spotting and have been on and off since. I have no symptoms either.
> I just need Friday afternoon to come around so that I know one way or the other, although I have resigned myself to a BFN.

Fingers crossed you BFP is around the corner



michelle01 said:


> Blue - sorry to hear about your news, but August is right around the corner! :hugs:
> 
> I just got my blood results and not such great news.....my natural killer cells were elevated; the high end is 14 and mine were 29, not to mention something called MTHFR which is clotting in pg, mine was high, but said that was something they could control with other meds in my next cycle. Right now they want me to go in tomorrow morning for another blood test to repeat it and make sure it is still that high; if it is, then they refer me to another specialist. So basically starting with my next cycle next week...a NO GO :( I am so frustrated!!! And starting to actually think its not worth it anymore. Sorry to rant on, I am so upset! I know most of you are trying to concieve your first child and I should be blessed that I have one already, but I wanted more then anything to give him a sibling. I think at times maybe I should just be happy I have him and move on!!

Hun, I found out in March that I have MTHFR as well. Do you know what kind you have?




jchic said:


> PS - just a rant here - got the following email from my cousin who is about 7 months pregnant. She has 2 sisters, one whom I am VERY VERY close to....well her sister must have told her what was going on (which I am not upset about) BUT this email is just, I cant even right now. I want to scream. WTF. So insensitive.
> Hey Jess!
> Wow! I spoke with Ley, and just wanted to tell you that I give you guys so much credit for pulling through all of this with such good spirits.... Mood and disposition play such an important role in getting pregnant and throughout the pregnancy and its probably so hard since you and Mike are infertile and cant have any children naturally. That is what IVF is for at least! I will pray that its in your plan to have children. I hope it is and that you dont just have your dogs to spoil!
> Are you going to Davids graduation or graduation party this weekend? If so, I will see you Saturday. Love you!

Unbelieveable, ppl are so insensitive. I'm sorry hun!!!


----------



## daisy83

Welcome Miss Annabelle!

Irish - On my AMH leaflet it says 5-15 is normal, <5 is low, >15 is high. So yours looks pretty normal to me! :happydance:

jchic - OMG!!!! I cringed reading that letter, how can someone be so utterly insensitive?! Don't worry, us infertile folks will just be content with our dogs! :nope: I also hate the "just relax and it'll happen"!!!. :grr:

blue - Sorry about your delay, that sucks but I'm sure they know what they're doing and it's only to give you the best possible chance of success x :flower:


AFM - Had my follicle check today. Good news and bad news - I've got squillions! Got 13 on the right and she couldn't count them all on the left! Lining is 4.5cm (don't know if that's good or bad). She said right now I'm at high risk of OHSS and they wouldn't lower my gonal cos it's already very low! So just need to wait and see. Have scans again on Fri and Mon. If more than 20 follicles at egg collection I have to wait a few months then have a FET :dohh:.

Hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## haj624

daisy83 said:


> Welcome Miss Annabelle!
> 
> Irish - On my AMH leaflet it says 5-15 is normal, <5 is low, >15 is high. So yours looks pretty normal to me! :happydance:
> 
> jchic - OMG!!!! I cringed reading that letter, how can someone be so utterly insensitive?! Don't worry, us infertile folks will just be content with our dogs! :nope: I also hate the "just relax and it'll happen"!!!. :grr:
> 
> blue - Sorry about your delay, that sucks but I'm sure they know what they're doing and it's only to give you the best possible chance of success x :flower:
> 
> 
> AFM - Had my follicle check today. Good news and bad news - I've got squillions! Got 13 on the right and she couldn't count them all on the left! Lining is 4.5cm (don't know if that's good or bad). She said right now I'm at high risk of OHSS and they wouldn't lower my gonal cos it's already very low! So just need to wait and see. Have scans again on Fri and Mon. If more than 20 follicles at egg collection I have to wait a few months then have a FET :dohh:.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well xx

Well you're not going to need FET anyway!!!


----------



## mrs stru

Thank you for all your responses. 

I am 12dp2dt so implantation is possible but i'm not getting my hopes up. Spotting has eased today though.

I haven't tested at all and won't now until my appt on Friday afternoon when I will be 14dp2dt.

OH made me get an afternoon appt as it is easier with work. So I won't know until after 15:30! At least I can go and have a drink if it isn't the news I want.


----------



## AnnetteCali

good morning ladies....

anyone ever break out from the progesterone oil shots? I did fine through treatment.. but a week after i stopped taking it.. the injection sites are so itchy.. and red... and inflamed? 

maybe i'm allergic?


----------



## michelle01

Haj - she just said I had MTHFR, never said anything more other then they would put me on folic acid and baby asprin, which I did last time, if I do another cycle. I did not even realize there were diffent kinds :nope:

I had another blood draw this morning to repeat the natural killer cells work-up, but I have a feeling I will get the same results. And then I will probably go have a consult with the specialist to see if doing some other treatment along with another IVF cycle is worth it. I have to weigh the risks involved and see what she says before any decisions are made.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Update from me....I'm a bit ahead of where they wanted me to be....so only 2 follistim shots one today an one tomorrow morning...then Friday will be the Trigger shot :) PRAYING we catch our miracle!!!

Right side dominant 18 mm follicle I have tons I think 10 now on the right an they are all small really cept the one big one...but maybe the follistim with make the smaller ones grow larger who knows :) can't wait to see my follies on Friday!! 

I'm TERRIFIED of the trigger shot though :( thats gonna be PAINFUL from what I can tell!

Wishing you ladies all the best I have been so busy I haven't been on as much as I'd like to be.....sorry I feel like I've let a lot of you down.....

Lots of :dust: to us all!


----------



## MoBaby

mrs stu you have will power! i want to know right away! good luck fx for you!

daisy83: hope you can transfer this cycle  do you have pcos? any reason for so many?

andrea: i hope you catch eggie this cycle and dont need ivf!


----------



## drsquid

andrea- the trigger isnt that bad. it doesnt hurt when you do it ive just found it gets kinda bruised feeling for a day or so after.


----------



## jchic

Mrs. Stru - I am praying this is your BFP!

Daisy - Holy ovaries! Your lady parts are cranking away on making those follies! I am certain it will be fine, they will probably grow together and you will have the perfect number of ripe eggies :)

Haj - how are you feeling?

Blue - any word on if you can move forward with FET this coming cycle?

MJ - WOOHOO! Oh I certainly hope so! Crossing my fingers for ya!

Squid - those are good numbers :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Daisy83, wow squillions! I'm jealous! It's a good problem to have, I think. Better too many than not enough. I've heard of women having as many as 40 follicles. Hopefully you'll have right around 20, and will be able to proceed with the fresh transfer. Good luck!


----------



## WantingAChild

Hey ladies! Here is my information"

Me- 37 yr. old, never been pregnant, stage 2 endometriosis, AMH 0.3, FSH 10.3
Hubby- 40 Yr. old, no children, SA normal

Our RE has given us little hope (5% chance) of conceiving due to my AMH being so low. He has agreed to go ahead with our first IVF (we have had 4 failed IUI's). For the IUI's, I used Clomid and Follistim. I ovulated 4-5 eggs each time which he says makes me a poor responder??? I thought that was a good number of eggs?! Anyway...on to this cycle.

I have had a cyst since our last IUI in January. So every month since we have been told we have to put off the IVF until the cyst cleared. This month (yesterday) we found that the cyst was still there, but now only measured 14mm. Nurse drew blood and called yesterday afternoon saying we were cleared to start stims. My estrogen level was 33 (on cycle day 2), so they determined the cyst was not producing estrogen. Here is my protocol for IVF:

Morning:
20 units of microdose Lupron (apparently bc of my low amh?)
150 units of Menopur
1 mg. Doxycycline
1 baby aspirin

Evening:
300 units Follistim
100 mg. Doxycyline
1 prenatal vitamin
0.5 mg Dexamethasone


Does this seem like a good protocol for low AMH? I am so nervous about the whole process. I am not sure what to expect...we have waited so long to finally get the go ahead for IVF. I am trying not to get my hopes us given the poor prognosis from my RE. I am just confused as to why I might not respond well to these meds when I thought I had responded well for the IUI's. 

Anyway....any advice you ladies could give me would be SO appreciated! Also, if there are any other Low AMH ladies out there I would love to hear about your experience and/or protocol.

Thanks ladies! Baby dust to all of you!


----------



## DaisyQ

Welcome Wanting.

While your AMH is low, the fact that you produced 4-5 follicles for your IUIs is encouraging. Maybe you won't produce 10+ eggs for IVF, but 4-5 could absolutely get you your baby... I think the best thing to remember through this is that it's a process and some of us aren't first (or second) time lucky. Especially when there are fewer eggs to work with, some of us may have to go through this a few times. Also the first cycle is often a bit of a experiment, as they don't know yet how you'll respond to the protocol, or what your egg quality may be. 

From the sounds of your protocol, it sounds like you are doing microdose lupron flare? Some people have great success with this. If it doesn't go as well as you'd hope, you can also try the estrogen priming/antagonist protocol, which is considering a very aggressive protocol, and it seems like a lot of poor responders do better on it. 

Lastly, it's a shame your RE is so pessimistic based on your AMH level (which can change by they way). Would you consider a second opinion? Where are you based? Are there a few clinics in your area? Have you researched success rates on SART?

Good luck!


----------



## MoBaby

Hey wanting! Welcome. I'm doing the microdose flare in sept now.... Due to 2 failed cycles. Same cycle as you. Meds are very similar wihout the aspirin or dexa. I think if you can get 5 eggies with a low amh your chances are great! I wouldnt let your re get you down; your ovaries may respond better than they think. The microdose is supposed to recruit more follicles by working with your natural release of fsh. I make plenty of follicles but for some reason it hasn't worked so this is the next step and taking out my fibroid!

Have you had a second opinion?


----------



## WantingAChild

daisyq said:


> welcome wanting.
> 
> While your amh is low, the fact that you produced 4-5 follicles for your iuis is encouraging. Maybe you won't produce 10+ eggs for ivf, but 4-5 could absolutely get you your baby... I think the best thing to remember through this is that it's a process and some of us aren't first (or second) time lucky. Especially when there are fewer eggs to work with, some of us may have to go through this a few times. Also the first cycle is often a bit of a experiment, as they don't know yet how you'll respond to the protocol, or what your egg quality may be.
> 
> From the sounds of your protocol, it sounds like you are doing microdose lupron flare? Some people have great success with this. If it doesn't go as well as you'd hope, you can also try the estrogen priming/antagonist protocol, which is considering a very aggressive protocol, and it seems like a lot of poor responders do better on it.
> 
> Lastly, it's a shame your re is so pessimistic based on your amh level (which can change by they way). Would you consider a second opinion? Where are you based? Are there a few clinics in your area? Have you researched success rates on sart?
> 
> Good luck!

thank you so much for your reply! I am doing the microdose lupron flare. My re changed it at the last minute when the results of my amh came back. My re is a really good doctor...my obgyn actually recommended him...he is one of the best in the state. I am in georgia btw. He is from france, so i think sometimes the language barrier makes him seem a little less empathetic....he is very clinical....it was actually his assistant that gave me the 5% chance based on my amh....she said, "do you want me to sugar coat it or just give you the facts?" i, of course, said don't sugar coat it! She recommended using an egg donor. She while they have seen women with low amh conceive using their own eggs, we would only have about a 5% chance. She really is a wonderful lady and i was thankful for the honesty. I only hope we are in that lucky 5%.  

there is only one other re clinic here and their sart stats are a little lower than my re's.


----------



## WantingAChild

MoBaby said:


> Hey wanting! Welcome. I'm doing the microdose flare in sept now.... Due to 2 failed cycles. Same cycle as you. Meds are very similar wihout the aspirin or dexa. I think if you can get 5 eggies with a low amh your chances are great! I wouldnt let your re get you down; your ovaries may respond better than they think. The microdose is supposed to recruit more follicles by working with your natural release of fsh. I make plenty of follicles but for some reason it hasn't worked so this is the next step and taking out my fibroid!
> 
> Have you had a second opinion?

MoBaby: Thanks for responding! Do you have a low AMH also? Or is this just a new protocol due to the 2 failed cycles? We worked with my primary OBGYN for over a year...he did lots of testing (HSG, Laparoscopy, Hysteroscopy, etc..). He determined that I had stage 2 endo. We also did 2 IUI's with him before he referred us to an RE. We have been with this RE for about a year now. I have also taken some of my results to my primary OBGYN and he seems to agree with my RE's findings.


----------



## BlueStorm

Millana said:


> BlueStorm said:
> 
> 
> So I got the call this morning that none of my embies are at blast yet. They are letting them grow one more day and freezing them. I am so bummed out. 10 are still growing so I dont' understand why they won't do the transfer with 2 and let the other 8 grow and freeze them. The worst part is the lab is closing so I am most likely going to have to wait until August to do the FET. :cry:
> 
> 
> I know how frustrated you are. Jan, 2010 I started my mini IVF in NYC. BC and clomid, etc.) They were only able to collect 1 emby. Doc decided not to transfer due to my lining not thickening. It was frozen at 5day blast. It was such a let down knowing how eager I have been for years to have a baby, now he's delaying it for another month. Feb. 2010, another cycle, same procedure, and I got a :bfp:. The one they froze over 2 years ago is now the one I am carrying right now.
> 
> Things happen for a reason. Have faith. Hugs and babydust to you.Click to expand...

This is a great story, thanks so much for sharing!

I just got my blood results and not such great news.....my natural killer cells were elevated; the high end is 14 and mine were 29, not to mention something called MTHFR which is clotting in pg, mine was high, but said that was something they could control with other meds in my next cycle. Right now they want me to go in tomorrow morning for another blood test to repeat it and make sure it is still that high; if it is, then they refer me to another specialist. So basically starting with my next cycle next week...a NO GO :( I am so frustrated!!! And starting to actually think its not worth it anymore. Sorry to rant on, I am so upset! I know most of you are trying to concieve your first child and I should be blessed that I have one already, but I wanted more then anything to give him a sibling. I think at times maybe I should just be happy I have him and move on!![/QUOTE]

So frustrating...don't feel that way you have every right to feel the same as anyone without a child, it is painful no matter waht.



JennyLynn512 said:


> Hi ladies--I am 6dp3dt today and got a very, very faint bfp on a FRER test. I did it this afternoon, on a whim. So it wasn't even fmu. Not sure yet if this is residual hcg from the trigger or if this is a true bfp. Anyone heard of someone getting a faint positive 6dp3dt? I plan to test again tomorrow morning with FMU.

Fingers crossed this is great news!!



jchic said:


> PS - just a rant here - got the following email from my cousin who is about 7 months pregnant. She has 2 sisters, one whom I am VERY VERY close to....well her sister must have told her what was going on (which I am not upset about) BUT this email is just, I cant even right now. I want to scream. WTF. So insensitive.
> Hey Jess!
> Wow! I spoke with Ley, and just wanted to tell you that I give you guys so much credit for pulling through all of this with such good spirits.... Mood and disposition play such an important role in getting pregnant and throughout the pregnancy and its probably so hard since you and Mike are infertile and cant have any children naturally. That is what IVF is for at least! I will pray that its in your plan to have children. I hope it is and that you dont just have your dogs to spoil!
> Are you going to Davids graduation or graduation party this weekend? If so, I will see you Saturday. Love you!

WTF?! Some people have no clue!



l8bloomer said:


> jchic, some people are so completely oblivious and insensitive. i hope you don't let her comments stress you out.
> 
> To update, I had my Day 3 transfer today of 5 embryos, Yes, you read that right, 5!! I'm of 'advanced maternal age' and it is my clinic's practice to transfer up to 5 embryos for ladies my age. Now the wait begins. Wonder if I should take some time off or go back to work tomorrow.

Holy cow! Good luck and I hope your wait goes fast, you are one brave lady!




AndreaFlorida said:


> Update from me....I'm a bit ahead of where they wanted me to be....so only 2 follistim shots one today an one tomorrow morning...then Friday will be the Trigger shot :) PRAYING we catch our miracle!!!
> 
> Right side dominant 18 mm follicle I have tons I think 10 now on the right an they are all small really cept the one big one...but maybe the follistim with make the smaller ones grow larger who knows :) can't wait to see my follies on Friday!!
> 
> I'm TERRIFIED of the trigger shot though :( thats gonna be PAINFUL from what I can tell!
> 
> Wishing you ladies all the best I have been so busy I haven't been on as much as I'd like to be.....sorry I feel like I've let a lot of you down.....
> 
> Lots of :dust: to us all!

Good luck, don't worry trigger shot is not bad at all.

Welcome to all the new ladies out there :flower:

Sorry if I missed anyone this thread moved like crazy since yesterday!

AFM - Update today was much better. We have 5 frozen blasts. She told me two are good one is ok and the other two are not the best. Here are the grades, I don't know a whole lot about the grading:

5AA
5BA
6BB
4BC
6BC

Also turns out that we will be able to do the transfer before the lab closes so I am very happy about that. I have to call on cd1 and then I will be starting estrace and later one progesterone shots


----------



## jchic

Wanting - what do they want your AMH to be ideally?


----------



## DaisyQ

Jchic, AMH over "1" is considered good, or so I was told. 

Blue, don't worry your pretty little head about those embryos. More and more research is finding that inspecting the embryos visually had little to do with whether or not they can become a sticky, healthy baby in utero. So don't stress. You have 5 frosties, and that's GREAT! SO glad you'll be able to get your transfer done before the lab closes. 

Wanting, it sounds like you are on your game, which is half the battle! Are you taking any supplements like DHEA, CoQ10, myoinistol, melatonin, etc? 

If this doesn't work out for you, and I have every hope that it will, would you consider trying CCRM before going to donor eggs? They seem to do well with difficult cases especially in the case of older women, or women with high FSH, low AMH.


----------



## Kelly9

Started injections today! First one was easy but hey I've had lots of practice stabbing myself and others. I'm happy to be in step two of ICSI #2 out of 5 steps total. We're getting there.


----------



## MoBaby

Blue: that's great!

Wanting: my amh is perfect as well as all my other labs. Just a new protocol b/c of the failed cycles.


----------



## MrsC8776

Tella said:


> AFM > I have definitely Od on Saturday :happydance::happydance: Im sooooo happy, will be using more Lucrin now but that is fine. Will be on it for 16 days so will be properly down regulated.
> 
> Just need to call the FS office and make sure it will be fine. Edit: Just confirmed it is fine, will use it till AF arrives
> 
> AF due on the 17th :coffee:

Af is due for me on the 17th as well. It will be here before you know it. 



MissAnnabelle said:


> I'd like to join this thread too! Starting Lupron on the 18th, retrieval on 7/9 and approximate proceedure date of 7/11.

Welcome :hi:



JennyLynn512 said:


> (7dp3dt) Took a test this morning with FMU and it was BFN; after yesterday afternoon's faint BFP. Can only think yesterday's was residual from the HCG trigger. Haven't decided yet if I'll test tomorrow or wait until Friday morning. Don't have a whole lot of hope, but I'm trying.

Don't give up hope. Sometimes it just takes a little longer. :hugs:



Irish_eyes said:


> Hey ladies, I think I may have posted in this thread a while back and I have to say it is a fast moving thread. :laugh2:
> 
> At the moment I am waiting on my schedule. I know it is due to arrive this week as I phoned on Friday and they told me it has been done and they were just waiting on the doctor to sign off my script. And with the holidays they may not even post it until today. I am into my 5th week on the BCP and I have just found out that my recent AMH test result is 7.6 pmol/L which is lower than the one I got done this time last year which was 10 pmol/L. However, my consultant said that 10 were normal so I am not sure what they will say about the 7.6. But when I google online they say anything below 15 is low. I am gutted!!!
> 
> jchic  I just read the email that your cousin sent you and I have to truly say that people who find it easy to get pregnant seriously dont know what we go through. I think sometimes they are better off saying nothing. I can see that she is trying to be nice but seriously choose the wrong words.
> 
> Mrs Stru, could it be an implantation bleed?
> 
> L8bloomer, congrats on the 5 transfers and being PUPO, do what you feel is right. If you can take some time off to rest then do it. :happydance:
> 
> MJ73, good luck for Sunday xx :flower:
> 
> Hello to everyone else. xx

This is a very fast moving thread! Fx everything is ok and you can continue. :thumbup:



daisy83 said:


> Welcome Miss Annabelle!
> 
> Irish - On my AMH leaflet it says 5-15 is normal, <5 is low, >15 is high. So yours looks pretty normal to me! :happydance:
> 
> jchic - OMG!!!! I cringed reading that letter, how can someone be so utterly insensitive?! Don't worry, us infertile folks will just be content with our dogs! :nope: I also hate the "just relax and it'll happen"!!!. :grr:
> 
> blue - Sorry about your delay, that sucks but I'm sure they know what they're doing and it's only to give you the best possible chance of success x :flower:
> 
> 
> AFM - Had my follicle check today. Good news and bad news - I've got squillions! Got 13 on the right and she couldn't count them all on the left! Lining is 4.5cm (don't know if that's good or bad). She said right now I'm at high risk of OHSS and they wouldn't lower my gonal cos it's already very low! So just need to wait and see. Have scans again on Fri and Mon. If more than 20 follicles at egg collection I have to wait a few months then have a FET :dohh:.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well xx

Fx the everything goes well and you can have a fresh transfer but if not FET has a high success. Stay positive! :thumbup:



AndreaFlorida said:


> Update from me....I'm a bit ahead of where they wanted me to be....so only 2 follistim shots one today an one tomorrow morning...then Friday will be the Trigger shot :) PRAYING we catch our miracle!!!
> 
> Right side dominant 18 mm follicle I have tons I think 10 now on the right an they are all small really cept the one big one...but maybe the follistim with make the smaller ones grow larger who knows :) can't wait to see my follies on Friday!!
> 
> I'm TERRIFIED of the trigger shot though :( thats gonna be PAINFUL from what I can tell!
> 
> Wishing you ladies all the best I have been so busy I haven't been on as much as I'd like to be.....sorry I feel like I've let a lot of you down.....
> 
> Lots of :dust: to us all!

Thats exciting that you are ahead of schedule. The trigger shot is very easy. I have done one and I was told to bring it to room temp. before using it. It's suppose to sting less if you do that. I didn't have any pain from it at all. Good luck! :flower:



WantingAChild said:


> Hey ladies! Here is my information"
> 
> Me- 37 yr. old, never been pregnant, stage 2 endometriosis, AMH 0.3, FSH 10.3
> Hubby- 40 Yr. old, no children, SA normal
> 
> Our RE has given us little hope (5% chance) of conceiving due to my AMH being so low. He has agreed to go ahead with our first IVF (we have had 4 failed IUI's). For the IUI's, I used Clomid and Follistim. I ovulated 4-5 eggs each time which he says makes me a poor responder??? I thought that was a good number of eggs?! Anyway...on to this cycle.
> 
> I have had a cyst since our last IUI in January. So every month since we have been told we have to put off the IVF until the cyst cleared. This month (yesterday) we found that the cyst was still there, but now only measured 14mm. Nurse drew blood and called yesterday afternoon saying we were cleared to start stims. My estrogen level was 33 (on cycle day 2), so they determined the cyst was not producing estrogen. Here is my protocol for IVF:
> 
> Morning:
> 20 units of microdose Lupron (apparently bc of my low amh?)
> 150 units of Menopur
> 1 mg. Doxycycline
> 1 baby aspirin
> 
> Evening:
> 300 units Follistim
> 100 mg. Doxycyline
> 1 prenatal vitamin
> 0.5 mg Dexamethasone
> 
> 
> Does this seem like a good protocol for low AMH? I am so nervous about the whole process. I am not sure what to expect...we have waited so long to finally get the go ahead for IVF. I am trying not to get my hopes us given the poor prognosis from my RE. I am just confused as to why I might not respond well to these meds when I thought I had responded well for the IUI's.
> 
> Anyway....any advice you ladies could give me would be SO appreciated! Also, if there are any other Low AMH ladies out there I would love to hear about your experience and/or protocol.
> 
> Thanks ladies! Baby dust to all of you!

Welcome! :hi: Sorry I don't know much about protocols. :dohh: Sounds like the ladies are doing a great job with helping you. 



BlueStorm said:


> AFM - Update today was much better. We have 5 frozen blasts. She told me two are good one is ok and the other two are not the best. Here are the grades, I don't know a whole lot about the grading:
> 
> 5AA
> 5BA
> 6BB
> 4BC
> 6BC
> 
> Also turns out that we will be able to do the transfer before the lab closes so I am very happy about that. I have to call on cd1 and then I will be starting estrace and later one progesterone shots

Yay!! :happydance: I'm so excited for you that you get to do the FET before they close! 



Kelly9 said:


> Started injections today! First one was easy but hey I've had lots of practice stabbing myself and others. I'm happy to be in step two of ICSI #2 out of 5 steps total. We're getting there.

Yay for getting started!! :happydance:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

SO the docs just called me back from my blood work this morning they think I'm already about to Ovulate?!?!?! At CD 8 though really? She told me go get some OPK's I haven't used them in a few cycles...an call with my positive so they might have me go in tomorrow for my trigger?!?!?! I duno...she said if I ovulate on my own its too late really for the trigger....but I wanted to trigger so I dropped more than one eggy to up my chances :( I'm really bummed right now :( really badly bummed!


----------



## MoBaby

sorry :( why would you go early? did they have an explaination?


----------



## daisy83

*Mobaby* - No I don't have PCOS. I had a high AMH (18) and I have a very irregular cycle which can lead to you producing loads of follicles. They said from the start that I'd likely respond well - just a little too well. Now I'm paranoid about getting OHSS! The nurse said I have to wait and see what's happening on Monday and what my E2 level is. :wacko:

Thanks *Haj* - fingers crossed I just get to do the transfer this cycle. Although if a FET is the way I have to go then so be it :flower: x

Thanks *MrsC*, *DaisyQ* and *jchic* - i won't be disappointed if I have to wait, would rather that than do anything risky. And yeah *MrsC*, FET does have a high success rate. FXd x


:dust: for everyone!


xxx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I duno why I'd O early :( who knows :( frustrated right now...but the sooner I O the sooner I can pee on sticks :) right?!?!?! :)


----------



## Kelly9

Andrea you're going to ovulate on your own with the IVF meds? Don't they give you something to take to stop ovulation until all is ready? Do you know how many follies you have? And yes sooner you O the sooner you pee on sticks!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm just doing a normal medicated cycle without IVF this cycle :( and they want me to use the trigger in hopes more than one egg will fall because I have deformed tubes an its harder to catch the eggy :( 

I took an OPK an its NEGATIVE so I don't think they were right about me gonna O early....not this early at least....but hopefully I get more answers on Friday....

I have about 10 follicles on the right the largest is 18mm and the rest are around 8 down to 5mm....so very small. The left side I think has 10 follies now and the biggest was 8mm on that side to...why ONE of them is so big at this point has me confused.

I took Femara for the 5 days and I've done 1 injection today but it was after the ultrasound....so I duno WHY one is so large? I duno if that is dangerous at this point or what....I Think they can get really big on a medicated cycle though (around 24 mm or so) I've never had all these meds this is a first time thing for me besides taking Clomid a while back!


----------



## Kelly9

So are you taking a drug to hold off on ov then? Hopefully the 18mm one doesn't interfere so you can get some other good sized ones in there. I"ll hope your opks stay negative for a few more days at least.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

No...not on anything to PREVENT ovulation....which I guess is why they want when I get a positive for me to come right away to the office with my Trigger shot...so they can give it to me....but I hope it holds off to. The cramping is pretty bad though so I am trying to relax an pray it doesn't happen ...that would so not be cool :( this cycle would be a complete bust! 

I hope the rest of you are progressing well in your cycles I really need to get in here more an catch up on older posts!!! I pray for you ladies EACH AND EVERY SINGLE NIGHT :) Lots of :hugs: :hug: to you all!


----------



## Tella

WantingAChild said:


> thank you so much for your reply! I am doing the microdose lupron flare. My re changed it at the last minute when the results of my amh came back. My re is a really good doctor...my obgyn actually recommended him...he is one of the best in the state. I am in georgia btw. He is from france, so i think sometimes the language barrier makes him seem a little less empathetic....he is very clinical....it was actually his assistant that gave me the 5% chance based on my amh....she said, "do you want me to sugar coat it or just give you the facts?" i, of course, said don't sugar coat it! She recommended using an egg donor. She while they have seen women with low amh conceive using their own eggs, we would only have about a 5% chance. She really is a wonderful lady and i was thankful for the honesty. I only hope we are in that lucky 5%.
> 
> there is only one other re clinic here and their sart stats are a little lower than my re's.

After my failed IVF i spoke to my FS regarding supplements that can assist wiht egg quality and one of them specifically was DHEA like DaisyQ mentioned. His words what that it is a excellent hormone to assist in the treatment of Deminished Ovarian Reserve, so i would definitely look into it.



AndreaFlorida said:


> SO the docs just called me back from my blood work this morning they think I'm already about to Ovulate?!?!?! At CD 8 though really? She told me go get some OPK's I haven't used them in a few cycles...an call with my positive so they might have me go in tomorrow for my trigger?!?!?! I duno...she said if I ovulate on my own its too late really for the trigger....but I wanted to trigger so I dropped more than one eggy to up my chances :( I'm really bummed right now :( really badly bummed!




AndreaFlorida said:


> I'm just doing a normal medicated cycle without IVF this cycle :( and they want me to use the trigger in hopes more than one egg will fall because I have deformed tubes an its harder to catch the eggy :(
> 
> I took an OPK an its NEGATIVE so I don't think they were right about me gonna O early....not this early at least....but hopefully I get more answers on Friday....
> 
> I have about 10 follicles on the right the largest is 18mm and the rest are around 8 down to 5mm....so very small. The left side I think has 10 follies now and the biggest was 8mm on that side to...why ONE of them is so big at this point has me confused.
> 
> I took Femara for the 5 days and I've done 1 injection today but it was after the ultrasound....so I duno WHY one is so large? I duno if that is dangerous at this point or what....I Think they can get really big on a medicated cycle though (around 24 mm or so) I've never had all these meds this is a first time thing for me besides taking Clomid a while back!

GL hope you manage to still catch O on Friday and that you have not already O'd. :hugs:

A follie is only considered mature from 18mm and can go upto 30mm but they can also go overripe :(

AFM > 5dpo in the boring TWW


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi all. Just back from my second follie check after 5 days of stims. It's not great news, but it's not absolutely terrible, I guess it's somewhere in between, and probably too soon to tell. 

It sounds like my right ovary (I can never remember if it was right or left that they are talking about) is totally quiet, with 6 follicles under 10. That's the bad news.

My left ovary seems to be waking up, with one at twelve, two at 11, and I think quite a few more under 10. He only mentioned the one cyst, which is now at 27mm, but didn't say anything about the other one, so I'm wondering if it shrank. Always too shell shocked during these appointments to ask the right questions. 

So now I'm waiting on a call for my nurse, and I'll ask her all my questions. At this point, I don't even know how many follicles total, whether the sleepy ovary is the right or left one, etc. I want to find out which side, because my acupuncturist said she can adjust what she does accordingly... 

Also hoping my E2 is going up... won't be too surprised if I'm told to increase my dose again. It certainly looks like the estrogen did a good job suppressing me! Looks like I am a slow responder for sure. Just hoping I'm not a "nonresponder." I NEVER would have guessed that I would have had a problem stimming... in a million years. Hoping this thing turns around.


----------



## MoBaby

Daisyq: ugh! Sorry you are dealing with all this with your follies. Wonder if the cyst is messing with everything else? I hope your cycle continues. 

So some good news for me...all my meds are covered wih no cost to me! I called for a quote before and they told me I had to pay 100%.... Just looked as I'm picking up meds soon (they had already been ordered as the surgery was unexpected) and everything says paid 100% and i owe 0! I am so happy! Anytime $$ is saved in this process is awesome! I'm just glad my insurance worked for me once. :) 
Surgery in less than 4 days.... Nervous! Good thing I won't owe a anything on the surgery either.


----------



## jchic

Mobaby - good luck on your surgery and GREAT news on the covered meds! WOOHOO!

Tella - how are you feeling today hun?

Andrea - I hope you O soon, I am sure you will if you just did your trigger....is there a reason you did a medicated cycle this time vs. IVF? 

AFM - got my calendar in the mail with my protocol....looks like this (this MAY not be accurate as I am unsure how to really read my nurses writing, LOL. I obviously will know more when I go in for my b/w):

Call July AF
Day 21 b/w - then estrace 2mg 2xs a day
Call Aug AF
Day 3 b/w
Follistim 300 mg for 5 days
Menapur in PM and estrace through Day 6

I will be going in for monitoring (obviously, lol) then I assume they see what the follies are like at that time and adjust accordingly and give me more instructions
Although its a few weeks out still, I am excited to move along!


----------



## michelle01

Blue - that is great!!

Jchic - Awesome....you are so close to starting and once you do, things will move along really quickly!

Mobaby - Good Luck with your surgery on Monday and wonderful news on the meds being covered 

DaisyQ - I was a nonresponder to the meds when I did my first IVF, but they increased my meds and things started progressing, so I wouldn't stress too much about that. The doctors know what they are doing!! I just had to stim for a day or so longer to make sure that things progessed.

Kelly - YAY for starting!! You will soon get your BFP!! 

Tella - The waiting is the hardest part and most boring! 

Haj - how are you feeling?

I now have to wait 7-10 for my blood results and if my natural killer cell count comes back sky high again, then its off for a consult with a specialist; at least to see what/if we have any options for treatment to reduce that count so I can hopefully move onto another cycle for IVF.


----------



## jchic

Michelle, whats the protocol for the NK cells for IVF? Do they put you on something prior?


----------



## DaisyQ

intralipids??

Thanks for the reassurance Michele. I hope they increase my dose...


----------



## michelle01

jchic said:


> Michelle, whats the protocol for the NK cells for IVF? Do they put you on something prior?

From what I have read online they can either put you on steriods to help reduce the count or some blocking agent. I am not sure, but I bet there are a number of factors, including age, what the NKC count is, which mine was double their high end and health, etc... I am healthy, I workout everyday, eat good, so it is so frustrating that my own immune system is attacking the emybro and killing it :growlmad: I want to see what risks are involved too with the protocol to bring down the counts because it worries me that it can harm the fetus; I have read if they put you on steriods, you have to stay on them during the first part of your pg to avoid another MC. Hopefully I get answers soon; once I get my results and consult I will let post what the specialist says. I never expected my journey to be this difficult :nope:


----------



## michelle01

DaisyQ said:


> intralipids??
> 
> Thanks for the reassurance Michele. I hope they increase my dose...

I am sure they will! When I was not responding as they had hoped, they had me actually do an injection of follistum in the morning and then another one at night for a few days and that kick started things for me. Good luck, I am sure things will progress for you!


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Michelle, I'll ask about that!


----------



## drsquid

daisy- fingers crossed for ya they pick up the pace

jchic- yay for a protocol

went over and got labs drawn and go back at 11 for us (im working across the street so... no biggie) asked them to call and let me know if they are running late cause i cant really sit and wait when im supposed to be working. not gonna be home for my shot tonight so i drew up the usual dose and figure ill adjust accordingly. got crap for putting the syringe in the fridge (my bad, i didnt cover it). apparently it is supposed to go in the locked medication fridge labeled etc. eh, i just put it in a plastic bag instead. the ultrasound techs all know what im doing anyway so.. no biggie.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

The reason for the unassisted medicated cycle is because we just found out a month ago my insurance would cover all the meds except my $24 co-pay...so the more cycles we do of this...since the doc is ordering HIGHER dose of meds...than I actually am taking...I can save them all up for an IVF cycle an have them for free....but I think since we just ran into a little financial issue (we expected my husband to get a promotion and it didn't happen) I think we are going to have to wait another year for the IVF..or at least until our income tax comes....its a big decision and I'm so scared it won't work....but....we are also in adoption/foster parent 9 week class to be able to do that as well. We aren't picky and however God sees fit for our family we will let HIM decide :) an I can't be more happier just knowing that we are FINALLY getting somewhere with this whole thing! I LOVE seeing all of you on here get help to an get your dreams come true and I hope I get my MIRACLE with these cheap cycles instead of the IVF...we are going to do a few like this and see what happens then possibly take a TTC break from there if it doesnt work because of the financial issue :( $8100 a cycle for my IVF military doesn't help that one bit....sooooo its all on us. I've thought about getting a job an help save some money an that might be another avenue as well...we'll just have to wait an see what happens!


----------



## jchic

squid - cant wait to hear results of u/s. That is convenient that you work right across the street, thats great!

Andrea - I completely get the financial strain of IVF. I have everything crossed that one way or another, that BFP is close for you :)

It is gorgeous outside here in NJ and I honestly cannot wrap my head around being productive at work, hahaha


----------



## drsquid

jchic- i work at 2 hospitals one is across the street the other is 30 min away each way (and as of july ill be working even further away). i asked to be scheduled close this week. of course yesterday i was 30 min away and that was originally when he wanted the us.. 

im a little worried cause im crampy again and it feels uterus rather than ovaries.. hopefully all looks good. i had a lot of cramping with the sonohysterogram and i have small worries of infection though i have no fever etc.


----------



## noasaint

Popping in for just a minute as I am at work. Had my baseline u/s this morning and all looks good. AF showed about two hours later, luckily I was prepared. Despite drinking water before I went, they had a hard time drawing blood :( she pricked and prodded around then had someone else do it a little while later. Owie!!! Just waiting on the call now to tell me how much for tonight and when I go back. 

Squid, boo hiss at getting trouble about the shot in the fridge. Hope they can get you in and out quick for that u/s.


----------



## jchic

noasaint - glad things are moving for you! Stinks they couldnt draw blood nicely :( I hate when they hurt!

Squid - I hope you dont have an infection - hopefully you will have more answers after the u/s. Fingers crossed for ya!


----------



## DaisyQ

Squid I was feeling crampy today too. I wonder if it's just from all the action happening in our ovaries is stimulating some cramping? :shrug:

Got the call from my nurse. My E2 went up from 65 to 128, so it's on the rise. Phew! She seems to think I'm just off to a slow start, but that things are looking OK so far. I go back on Saturday - she expects we'll have a better idea of how things are progressing then. GROW together now, and WAKE UP right ovary!! Get in the GAME!


----------



## Kelly9

Just curious but how much did people pay for their IVF/ICSI/meds, for example,

I paid: $6750 for the IVF then $1500 for ICSI and my meds where about $2500 but I only have to cover $400 roughly. For a grand total of about $8700 Canadian dollars.

I'm curious cause there seems to be a huge difference between places. Don't answer if you don't want to either!


----------



## jchic

I think my RE (same as Daisy and Blue's clinic here) is roughly about 11,000 and ICSI is an extra 2,000 plus meds so rough estimate, approximately 13-15,000 with meds. I am covered through my insurance, so only have the copay on my meds and copay for visits but its so costly everywhere isnt it? SUCKS :( Its ridiculous they make having a baby so expensive!


----------



## DaisyQ

My meds are costing a LOT because I'm on higher doses, and because I'm going to have to stim for a while. With the insurance discount, I think the meds are about $3K+. If I didn't have the insurance discount, it would be roughly 5K. This is assuming I stim for 11 days.. If I stim longer, it will be more.

The cost of IVF at our clinic that Jchic stated is just an estimate, and it includes everything including monitoring etc. It could therefore be more if you are stimming a long time and have more US and blood draws done. That said, if US and blood work are covered for you, you might really only be out of pocket for the retrieval, anesthesia, the culturing of the embryos, the sperm was, the transfer etc.


----------



## GettingBroody

IVF in our clinic is around 3400, ICSI is an extra 800 and 5 day transfer instead of 3 is another 800. We only pay 130 for meds and the government covers the rest...


----------



## drsquid

mine is 10,800 for ivf with icsi. and then ive paid over 3000 for meds. it will cost me another 300 to transfer any frosties back to my clinic (doing er and et at a different clinic due to embryologist issues). all out of pocket

just had my day 7 of stims us.. measured at least 6 or so follicles on each side. largest was 17mm. starting to get kinda sore in my ovaries. stripe is 1.1 cm. go back tomorrow and sat for blood work and us then egg retrieval mon or tues (hoping monday). i asked him before he started whether i should pretend i had no idea what was going on (because of the us ive done at work). on my way out the door he said, be sure to update me on what the followup us shows =)

daisy- i was worried it was uterus cause it felt like af cramps but when he did the us and pressed deep it reproduced the pain so... follies


----------



## DaisyQ

Yep - makes sense!


----------



## haj624

noasaint said:


> Popping in for just a minute as I am at work. Had my baseline u/s this morning and all looks good. AF showed about two hours later, luckily I was prepared. Despite drinking water before I went, they had a hard time drawing blood :( she pricked and prodded around then had someone else do it a little while later. Owie!!! Just waiting on the call now to tell me how much for tonight and when I go back.
> 
> Squid, boo hiss at getting trouble about the shot in the fridge. Hope they can get you in and out quick for that u/s.


Thats the worst when blood work hurts!!!


jchic said:


> Mobaby - good luck on your surgery and GREAT news on the covered meds! WOOHOO!
> 
> Tella - how are you feeling today hun?
> 
> Andrea - I hope you O soon, I am sure you will if you just did your trigger....is there a reason you did a medicated cycle this time vs. IVF?
> 
> AFM - got my calendar in the mail with my protocol....looks like this (this MAY not be accurate as I am unsure how to really read my nurses writing, LOL. I obviously will know more when I go in for my b/w):
> 
> Call July AF
> Day 21 b/w - then estrace 2mg 2xs a day
> Call Aug AF
> Day 3 b/w
> Follistim 300 mg for 5 days
> Menapur in PM and estrace through Day 6
> 
> I will be going in for monitoring (obviously, lol) then I assume they see what the follies are like at that time and adjust accordingly and give me more instructions
> Although its a few weeks out still, I am excited to move along!

YAYYY for getting started!!



MoBaby said:


> Daisyq: ugh! Sorry you are dealing with all this with your follies. Wonder if the cyst is messing with everything else? I hope your cycle continues.
> 
> So some good news for me...all my meds are covered wih no cost to me! I called for a quote before and they told me I had to pay 100%.... Just looked as I'm picking up meds soon (they had already been ordered as the surgery was unexpected) and everything says paid 100% and i owe 0! I am so happy! Anytime $$ is saved in this process is awesome! I'm just glad my insurance worked for me once. :)
> Surgery in less than 4 days.... Nervous! Good thing I won't owe a anything on the surgery either.

Thats great!!!



DaisyQ said:


> Hi all. Just back from my second follie check after 5 days of stims. It's not great news, but it's not absolutely terrible, I guess it's somewhere in between, and probably too soon to tell.
> 
> It sounds like my right ovary (I can never remember if it was right or left that they are talking about) is totally quiet, with 6 follicles under 10. That's the bad news.
> 
> My left ovary seems to be waking up, with one at twelve, two at 11, and I think quite a few more under 10. He only mentioned the one cyst, which is now at 27mm, but didn't say anything about the other one, so I'm wondering if it shrank. Always too shell shocked during these appointments to ask the right questions.
> 
> So now I'm waiting on a call for my nurse, and I'll ask her all my questions. At this point, I don't even know how many follicles total, whether the sleepy ovary is the right or left one, etc. I want to find out which side, because my acupuncturist said she can adjust what she does accordingly...
> 
> Also hoping my E2 is going up... won't be too surprised if I'm told to increase my dose again. It certainly looks like the estrogen did a good job suppressing me! Looks like I am a slow responder for sure. Just hoping I'm not a "nonresponder." I NEVER would have guessed that I would have had a problem stimming... in a million years. Hoping this thing turns around.

Fingers crossed for you!!!



michelle01 said:


> Haj - she just said I had MTHFR, never said anything more other then they would put me on folic acid and baby asprin, which I did last time, if I do another cycle. I did not even realize there were diffent kinds :nope:
> 
> I had another blood draw this morning to repeat the natural killer cells work-up, but I have a feeling I will get the same results. And then I will probably go have a consult with the specialist to see if doing some other treatment along with another IVF cycle is worth it. I have to weigh the risks involved and see what she says before any decisions are made.

I have it. You should find out which one you have. I have like the worst one.


AFM: Went in for my beta today. My levels went from 456 to 1185 :happydance::happydance::happydance: So the nurse said tomorrow morning we will do our first sonogram. I'm so nervous and excited!!! I just want to be assured the the sac is in the uterus like it should be.


----------



## s08

Kelly9 said:


> Just curious but how much did people pay for their IVF/ICSI/meds, for example,
> 
> I paid: $6750 for the IVF then $1500 for ICSI and my meds where about $2500 but I only have to cover $400 roughly. For a grand total of about $8700 Canadian dollars.
> 
> I'm curious cause there seems to be a huge difference between places. Don't answer if you don't want to either!

My IVF was about $12,800 US dollars. This includes all u/s, bloods, cryopreservation, and 1 year of storage for frosties. ICSI would be another $2,000 or so. I had very low dosages of meds, and they totaled about $3,000. My insurance covers some of the u/s, blood work, and $2,000 in injectables per year, so we think we will get a few bucks reimubursed (we are hoping so at least). 

For IVF round 2 (assuming our FET is unsuccessful and we don't have some miracle BFP), we are considering going to Vancouver, BC because its so much cheaper. And its only 3 hours away, so its not too terrible. 

Quite interesting to see how varied the prices are!


----------



## michelle01

Haj - I will find out when I hear back about my other results. And great beta!! How exciting for your sonogram tomorrow!!!! Good luck, can't wait to hear all about it.

Kelly - I got an estimate for around $16K for my IVF which included everything, but my insurance covered all of it and I just paid my co-pay's for meds and visits.


----------



## Kelly9

You guys are so lucky to have co pays! Well the ones that do. It's all out of pocket here unless your private insurance covers it which most don't but most usually cover 80% of the meds.

My 8700 includes everything I need in terms of BW and u/s, I'll be on vacation for my baseline and day 4 bloods so I have to pay an extra 200 to get that done at a different clinic but that was my choice. 

So so far, we've paid about 8500 first round of icsi (all our savings), then 1500 for a FET that didn't work and now another 9000 for our second round, 6000 of which we're borrowing from MIL. Thats a whopping 19,000!!!! I can't believe how expensive it can be in the states!

I'm also on low doses of gonal, I start at 112.5 units then they usually decrease me then by the third u/s and bloodwork they put me back up to 112.5 to finish. I think I only stemmed for 11-12 days last time, can't remember.


----------



## MoBaby

Ivf for me is 11800 w/icsi plus cost of freezing and cost of meds.

Yep so I did pIck up my rx and yep for sure covered!!! I did a little happy dance... One thing I'm mad about though I called and asked if the med were okay until October and they said yes. I was specifically concerned w/ microdose lupron and gonal f.... They said it would be fine until then and the gonal to make sure I get a lot that expires in oct... Well the lupron was only good until August and gonal sept.. They were nice and are giving me different gonal tomorrow (it was stored at a different location) and will remix the lupron in August. Just annoying I have to go back when I called and explained specifically what was going on. 

Haj your beta is awesome!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Haj that is so exciting!!! Good luck tomor, can't wait to hear all about it!

It really is amazing to see how much the costs vary! We will be spending all our savings on this first round of ICSI and then after that it'd have to be a loan for any more treatments... Fx'd we won't need it though!


----------



## noasaint

Yay *Haj*!! Can't wait to hear.

My insurance is covering all but 20% so I'm extremely lucky and meds are either $50 or $75 co pays. The paperwork I've got shows basic IVF total $12,800 and another $5000 roughly for meds. Me and DH have paid roughly $2k which includes AH that is also covered through insurance at 80% and about $400 meds. Hate the company I work for but damn, they have good insurance.

My antral follice count this morning was "a lot" I was told but didn't get the number. Since I've got so many I go back on Sunday instead of Monday for a 4 day check. My pre op appointment is Monday. It will be the first time I'm seeing a different RE since mine is not in the office early next week. Hope I like him OK.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

drsquid---I had tons of cramping with mine to...but within 3 days I was feeling much better...hope the cramping goes down some...

So as for me....I had a nearly positive opk around 11ish..now its negative which makes me happy :) I called an they said tomorrow no matter what they will give me my trigger shot because they don't want the 18 mm to get way bigger....I can't wait to see how big it has grown to tomorrow :) its been 2 days :) soooo we shall see...I'll update tomorrow after my appt. when I can...my oldest has some special testing that can take 4 hours tomorrow so I'm really kinda nervous about how everything will go.....But soon as I can I will definitely be updating :)


----------



## haj624

Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## s08

Great numbers, haj. Congrats!

I have to admit...I'm so f-ing jealous of you ladies that have IVF coverage! You're so lucky. I totally believe an IVF failure is completely and utterly devastating whether you pay out of pocket or not, but somehow I think it would be an ever-so-slightly easier pill to swallow if my bank account wasn't also emptied out and I was trying to figure out how to manage a second cycle financially. I hope I don't offend anyone by saying that.


----------



## MrsC8776

Ok I was going to do a multi quote but it would have been way to long. Lets see if I can get caught up now...

Tella~ I hope the rest of the 2ww goes by quickly for you. 

DaisyQ~ Fx that things start to pick up on the other side. 

MoBaby~ That is so great that they covered your meds. Sorry to hear they didn't listen about the expiration date though. 

jchic~ Yay for getting your calendar! 

michelle~ Fx that the results come back ok. Sorry they take so long to get back and give you info on whats next. 

drsquid~ Sorry to hear you got crap for keeping your meds at work. At least they understand though. Sounds like things are going great with this cycle! 

Andrea~ Fx you catch O! Thats good that they will be giving you the trigger. Sorry to hear about the funding issues. I fully understand those feelings. :( Although this IUI cycle will work and you won't need IVF. :)

noasaint~ I hate blood draws. I like to see who comes out before me so I can prepare for a good or or a bad one. Maybe I'm weird though. :wacko:

haj~ Thats a wonderful beta! Good luck tomorrow. 

Kelly~ Breakdown of would have been IVF costs. 8,000 for IVF, 1,600 for ICSI, about 2,000 for all the testing, 1,000 for TESE, and meds 4,000-6,000. All together about 16,600 on the low end and 18,000 on the high end. 

s08~ I understand how you are feeling. :hugs:


----------



## drsquid

mrsc- i have a nice huge vein in my right arm and im a lefty so... blood draws are pretty easy for me (good thing cause they are gonna be daily now). 

so my e2 was 600 and something on day 7 of stims... looks that like puts me in the "normal responders" category which i guess is good (though i found a bunch of articles showing improved ivf rates if you are a high responder but... guess it isnt worth worrying about something you cant change)


----------



## DaisyQ

Just be happy you aren't a low responder like yours truly. :nope:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

s08 said:


> Great numbers, haj. Congrats!
> 
> I have to admit...I'm so f-ing jealous of you ladies that have IVF coverage! You're so lucky. I totally believe an IVF failure is completely and utterly devastating whether you pay out of pocket or not, but somehow I think it would be an ever-so-slightly easier pill to swallow if my bank account wasn't also emptied out and I was trying to figure out how to manage a second cycle financially. I hope I don't offend anyone by saying that.

I know the feeling thats why we are terrified of round #1.....we are so terrified it won't work...

Oh and no IUI for me...this is au natural cycle....just with meds to induce a big O an lots of hopeful eggs :(...I wanted IUI but the doc said it wouldn't give us any better of a chance then trying naturally since my tubes are jacked up like they are HOPEFULLY the one half good tube will work :)


----------



## MrsC8776

AndreaFlorida said:


> s08 said:
> 
> 
> Great numbers, haj. Congrats!
> 
> I have to admit...I'm so f-ing jealous of you ladies that have IVF coverage! You're so lucky. I totally believe an IVF failure is completely and utterly devastating whether you pay out of pocket or not, but somehow I think it would be an ever-so-slightly easier pill to swallow if my bank account wasn't also emptied out and I was trying to figure out how to manage a second cycle financially. I hope I don't offend anyone by saying that.
> 
> I know the feeling thats why we are terrified of round #1.....we are so terrified it won't work...
> 
> Oh and no IUI for me...this is au natural cycle....just with meds to induce a big O an lots of hopeful eggs :(...I wanted IUI but the doc said it wouldn't give us any better of a chance then trying naturally since my tubes are jacked up like they are HOPEFULLY the one half good tube will work :)Click to expand...

:dohh: Sorry I forgot about that. Fx you catch the eggies.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Emmm I just started bleeding/spotting a small amount....is that usual/normal? I've never had these meds so I'm not sure whats normal :(


----------



## MrsC8776

Is there someone from the clinic you can call?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

No...but I go there at 10:30 tomorrow morning......I guess it can happen since my body is kinda like WHAT THE HECK right now....I'm injecting weird meds in there....I guess its normal I read one of the booklet things an it says it can happen sometimes....I guess just my luck I'm one of the ones it happens to :( I've had bad crampiness this afternoon to :( an a HORRIBLE headache an nausea :( but no vomiting yet....I'm just gonna lay down an put my feet up an hope it goes away or at least they can figure out why tomorrow.....I'll update AS soon as I know something tomorrow though....looked up a couple google things an it says some other ladies had spotting to so maybe its a normal thing....and my body will just have to get adjusted to this!


----------



## MrsC8776

Ok yeah try and get your feet up. Have you taken an OPK tonight? Fingers crossed that everything is ok.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Is a big negative tonight...was darker around noon time :\ I duno...what to think at this point....I guess tomorrow I find out :) I'm kinda nervous/excited :) Well off to lala land I go I hope all of you lovely ladies have a WONDERFUL night an SWEET dreams I shall see you all tomorrow :) Lots of love!!


----------



## MoBaby

Idk about the bleeding.... I spot for 2-3 days when I ovulate and last time when I was on gonal I spotted a couple times. Good luck at your appt today!


----------



## jchic

TGIF girlies! 

Haj - great beta! Cant wait for your update sweetie!

Mrs C - whats new? Fill us in!

Andrea - yay for the positive opk! I hope you get your bfp this cycle :)

s08 - I know and I hear you! I thank God everyday that my IVF will be covered...if it wasnt, we would have to wait it out a few months or so to afford it all!


----------



## Tella

My appologies for the long response but i havent been on for the whole day and this thread moves soooooo quickly :hugs:



MoBaby said:


> Daisyq: ugh! Sorry you are dealing with all this with your follies. Wonder if the cyst is messing with everything else? I hope your cycle continues.
> 
> So some good news for me...all my meds are covered wih no cost to me! I called for a quote before and they told me I had to pay 100%.... Just looked as I'm picking up meds soon (they had already been ordered as the surgery was unexpected) and everything says paid 100% and i owe 0! I am so happy! Anytime $$ is saved in this process is awesome! I'm just glad my insurance worked for me once. :)
> Surgery in less than 4 days.... Nervous! Good thing I won't owe a anything on the surgery either.

Thats awesome that you dont have to pay for it!!! Every little bit off assistance is awesome!



jchic said:


> Mobaby - good luck on your surgery and GREAT news on the covered meds! WOOHOO!
> 
> Tella - how are you feeling today hun?
> 
> Andrea - I hope you O soon, I am sure you will if you just did your trigger....is there a reason you did a medicated cycle this time vs. IVF?
> 
> AFM - got my calendar in the mail with my protocol....looks like this (this MAY not be accurate as I am unsure how to really read my nurses writing, LOL. I obviously will know more when I go in for my b/w):
> 
> Call July AF
> Day 21 b/w - then estrace 2mg 2xs a day
> Call Aug AF
> Day 3 b/w
> Follistim 300 mg for 5 days
> Menapur in PM and estrace through Day 6
> 
> I will be going in for monitoring (obviously, lol) then I assume they see what the follies are like at that time and adjust accordingly and give me more instructions
> Although its a few weeks out still, I am excited to move along!

Im feeling fine, just working hard :D

THats great that you have a schedule to work towards. It helps alot with all the waiting.



michelle01 said:


> Blue - that is great!!
> 
> Jchic - Awesome....you are so close to starting and once you do, things will move along really quickly!
> 
> Mobaby - Good Luck with your surgery on Monday and wonderful news on the meds being covered
> 
> DaisyQ - I was a nonresponder to the meds when I did my first IVF, but they increased my meds and things started progressing, so I wouldn't stress too much about that. The doctors know what they are doing!! I just had to stim for a day or so longer to make sure that things progessed.
> 
> Kelly - YAY for starting!! You will soon get your BFP!!
> 
> Tella - The waiting is the hardest part and most boring!
> 
> Haj - how are you feeling?
> 
> I now have to wait 7-10 for my blood results and if my natural killer cell count comes back sky high again, then its off for a consult with a specialist; at least to see what/if we have any options for treatment to reduce that count so I can hopefully move onto another cycle for IVF.

It is but i have so much keeping me busy so im not to worried about waiting.



DaisyQ said:


> intralipids??
> 
> Thanks for the reassurance Michele. I hope they increase my dose...

I've also read alot about Intralipids helping wiht NKA cells.



drsquid said:


> daisy- fingers crossed for ya they pick up the pace
> 
> jchic- yay for a protocol
> 
> went over and got labs drawn and go back at 11 for us (im working across the street so... no biggie) asked them to call and let me know if they are running late cause i cant really sit and wait when im supposed to be working. not gonna be home for my shot tonight so i drew up the usual dose and figure ill adjust accordingly. got crap for putting the syringe in the fridge (my bad, i didnt cover it). apparently it is supposed to go in the locked medication fridge labeled etc. eh, i just put it in a plastic bag instead. the ultrasound techs all know what im doing anyway so.. no biggie.

:haha: Atleast he has a good sense of humour and now you know u can let him know. I think it is better as you have lots of control on your progress. The only 2 things im wondering, are you doing a vaginal scan or abdominal and who does it for you? Because that will be alot of poking around if it is vaginal:haha:



AndreaFlorida said:


> The reason for the unassisted medicated cycle is because we just found out a month ago my insurance would cover all the meds except my $24 co-pay...so the more cycles we do of this...since the doc is ordering HIGHER dose of meds...than I actually am taking...I can save them all up for an IVF cycle an have them for free....but I think since we just ran into a little financial issue (we expected my husband to get a promotion and it didn't happen) I think we are going to have to wait another year for the IVF..or at least until our income tax comes....its a big decision and I'm so scared it won't work....but....we are also in adoption/foster parent 9 week class to be able to do that as well. We aren't picky and however God sees fit for our family we will let HIM decide :) an I can't be more happier just knowing that we are FINALLY getting somewhere with this whole thing! I LOVE seeing all of you on here get help to an get your dreams come true and I hope I get my MIRACLE with these cheap cycles instead of the IVF...we are going to do a few like this and see what happens then possibly take a TTC break from there if it doesnt work because of the financial issue :( $8100 a cycle for my IVF military doesn't help that one bit....sooooo its all on us. I've thought about getting a job an help save some money an that might be another avenue as well...we'll just have to wait an see what happens!

Sorry to hear about Dh not getting the promotion, it sucks :hugs: Fxd you catch that eggy before you need to take a break.



noasaint said:


> Popping in for just a minute as I am at work. Had my baseline u/s this morning and all looks good. AF showed about two hours later, luckily I was prepared. Despite drinking water before I went, they had a hard time drawing blood :( she pricked and prodded around then had someone else do it a little while later. Owie!!! Just waiting on the call now to tell me how much for tonight and when I go back.
> 
> Squid, boo hiss at getting trouble about the shot in the fridge. Hope they can get you in and out quick for that u/s.

Yay for getting started!!!



DaisyQ said:


> Squid I was feeling crampy today too. I wonder if it's just from all the action happening in our ovaries is stimulating some cramping? :shrug:
> 
> Got the call from my nurse. My E2 went up from 65 to 128, so it's on the rise. Phew! She seems to think I'm just off to a slow start, but that things are looking OK so far. I go back on Saturday - she expects we'll have a better idea of how things are progressing then. GROW together now, and WAKE UP right ovary!! Get in the GAME!

:happydance: Glad to hear your E2 is going up and that you responding to the meds. GROW EGGIES GROW!!!!



Kelly9 said:


> Just curious but how much did people pay for their IVF/ICSI/meds, for example,
> 
> I paid: $6750 for the IVF then $1500 for ICSI and my meds where about $2500 but I only have to cover $400 roughly. For a grand total of about $8700 Canadian dollars.
> 
> I'm curious cause there seems to be a huge difference between places. Don't answer if you don't want to either!

Im gonna give you my figures but i think our avarage earnings are far less than in the US and UK. A IVF Round is about 2 months full salary if that gives an idea.

IVF $2000 (R 14000)
ICSI $ 300 (R 2100)
Meds $1000 (R7000)
*Total $3300 (R 25000)*

But that is at my clinic, the others that i have called was all double those amounts.



drsquid said:


> mine is 10,800 for ivf with icsi. and then ive paid over 3000 for meds. it will cost me another 300 to transfer any frosties back to my clinic (doing er and et at a different clinic due to embryologist issues). all out of pocket
> 
> just had my day 7 of stims us.. measured at least 6 or so follicles on each side. largest was 17mm. starting to get kinda sore in my ovaries. stripe is 1.1 cm. go back tomorrow and sat for blood work and us then egg retrieval mon or tues (hoping monday). i asked him before he started whether i should pretend i had no idea what was going on (because of the us ive done at work). on my way out the door he said, be sure to update me on what the followup us shows =)
> 
> daisy- i was worried it was uterus cause it felt like af cramps but when he did the us and pressed deep it reproduced the pain so... follies

Fx'd for Monday!!!!



haj624 said:



> noasaint said:
> 
> 
> Popping in for just a minute as I am at work. Had my baseline u/s this morning and all looks good. AF showed about two hours later, luckily I was prepared. Despite drinking water before I went, they had a hard time drawing blood :( she pricked and prodded around then had someone else do it a little while later. Owie!!! Just waiting on the call now to tell me how much for tonight and when I go back.
> 
> Squid, boo hiss at getting trouble about the shot in the fridge. Hope they can get you in and out quick for that u/s.
> 
> Thats the worst when blood work hurts!!!
> 
> 
> jchic said:
> 
> 
> Mobaby - good luck on your surgery and GREAT news on the covered meds! WOOHOO!
> 
> Tella - how are you feeling today hun?
> 
> Andrea - I hope you O soon, I am sure you will if you just did your trigger....is there a reason you did a medicated cycle this time vs. IVF?
> 
> AFM - got my calendar in the mail with my protocol....looks like this (this MAY not be accurate as I am unsure how to really read my nurses writing, LOL. I obviously will know more when I go in for my b/w):
> 
> Call July AF
> Day 21 b/w - then estrace 2mg 2xs a day
> Call Aug AF
> Day 3 b/w
> Follistim 300 mg for 5 days
> Menapur in PM and estrace through Day 6
> 
> I will be going in for monitoring (obviously, lol) then I assume they see what the follies are like at that time and adjust accordingly and give me more instructions
> Although its a few weeks out still, I am excited to move along!Click to expand...
> 
> YAYYY for getting started!!
> 
> 
> 
> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> Daisyq: ugh! Sorry you are dealing with all this with your follies. Wonder if the cyst is messing with everything else? I hope your cycle continues.
> 
> So some good news for me...all my meds are covered wih no cost to me! I called for a quote before and they told me I had to pay 100%.... Just looked as I'm picking up meds soon (they had already been ordered as the surgery was unexpected) and everything says paid 100% and i owe 0! I am so happy! Anytime $$ is saved in this process is awesome! I'm just glad my insurance worked for me once. :)
> Surgery in less than 4 days.... Nervous! Good thing I won't owe a anything on the surgery either.Click to expand...
> 
> Thats great!!!
> 
> 
> 
> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> Hi all. Just back from my second follie check after 5 days of stims. It's not great news, but it's not absolutely terrible, I guess it's somewhere in between, and probably too soon to tell.
> 
> It sounds like my right ovary (I can never remember if it was right or left that they are talking about) is totally quiet, with 6 follicles under 10. That's the bad news.
> 
> My left ovary seems to be waking up, with one at twelve, two at 11, and I think quite a few more under 10. He only mentioned the one cyst, which is now at 27mm, but didn't say anything about the other one, so I'm wondering if it shrank. Always too shell shocked during these appointments to ask the right questions.
> 
> So now I'm waiting on a call for my nurse, and I'll ask her all my questions. At this point, I don't even know how many follicles total, whether the sleepy ovary is the right or left one, etc. I want to find out which side, because my acupuncturist said she can adjust what she does accordingly...
> 
> Also hoping my E2 is going up... won't be too surprised if I'm told to increase my dose again. It certainly looks like the estrogen did a good job suppressing me! Looks like I am a slow responder for sure. Just hoping I'm not a "nonresponder." I NEVER would have guessed that I would have had a problem stimming... in a million years. Hoping this thing turns around.Click to expand...
> 
> Fingers crossed for you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> michelle01 said:
> 
> 
> Haj - she just said I had MTHFR, never said anything more other then they would put me on folic acid and baby asprin, which I did last time, if I do another cycle. I did not even realize there were diffent kinds :nope:
> 
> I had another blood draw this morning to repeat the natural killer cells work-up, but I have a feeling I will get the same results. And then I will probably go have a consult with the specialist to see if doing some other treatment along with another IVF cycle is worth it. I have to weigh the risks involved and see what she says before any decisions are made.Click to expand...
> 
> I have it. You should find out which one you have. I have like the worst one.
> 
> 
> AFM: Went in for my beta today. My levels went from 456 to 1185 :happydance::happydance::happydance: So the nurse said tomorrow morning we will do our first sonogram. I'm so nervous and excited!!! I just want to be assured the the sac is in the uterus like it should be.Click to expand...

YAY, cant wait to see hear from you regarding your u/s!!!!!!!! 



MoBaby said:


> Ivf for me is 11800 w/icsi plus cost of freezing and cost of meds.
> 
> Yep so I did pIck up my rx and yep for sure covered!!! I did a little happy dance... One thing I'm mad about though I called and asked if the med were okay until October and they said yes. I was specifically concerned w/ microdose lupron and gonal f.... They said it would be fine until then and the gonal to make sure I get a lot that expires in oct... Well the lupron was only good until August and gonal sept.. They were nice and are giving me different gonal tomorrow (it was stored at a different location) and will remix the lupron in August. Just annoying I have to go back when I called and explained specifically what was going on.
> 
> Haj your beta is awesome!!

Sorry about them stuffing you around but atleast they doing something about it!



drsquid said:


> mrsc- i have a nice huge vein in my right arm and im a lefty so... blood draws are pretty easy for me (good thing cause they are gonna be daily now).
> 
> so my e2 was 600 and something on day 7 of stims... looks that like puts me in the "normal responders" category which i guess is good (though i found a bunch of articles showing improved ivf rates if you are a high responder but... guess it isnt worth worrying about something you cant change)

Rahter normal than high, as high increases risk of OHSS and that will mean a delayed transfer.



AndreaFlorida said:


> s08 said:
> 
> 
> Great numbers, haj. Congrats!
> 
> I have to admit...I'm so f-ing jealous of you ladies that have IVF coverage! You're so lucky. I totally believe an IVF failure is completely and utterly devastating whether you pay out of pocket or not, but somehow I think it would be an ever-so-slightly easier pill to swallow if my bank account wasn't also emptied out and I was trying to figure out how to manage a second cycle financially. I hope I don't offend anyone by saying that.
> 
> I know the feeling thats why we are terrified of round #1.....we are so terrified it won't work...
> 
> Oh and no IUI for me...this is au natural cycle....just with meds to induce a big O an lots of hopeful eggs :(...I wanted IUI but the doc said it wouldn't give us any better of a chance then trying naturally since my tubes are jacked up like they are HOPEFULLY the one half good tube will work :)Click to expand...

FX'd you catch that eggy and that it sticks!!!!!!!!!! BD Lots and lots!!!!



AndreaFlorida said:


> Emmm I just started bleeding/spotting a small amount....is that usual/normal? I've never had these meds so I'm not sure whats normal :(

I have no idea, never had that.

AFM > 6DPO :coffee: just chilling, gonna be awesome but cold weekend!


----------



## haj624

Happy Friday ladies!!! I'm on my phone right now so I'll do personals later. But I just wanted to let you know I went for my u/s this morning and were having TWINS!!!! I'm as shocked as you!!! Lol. At first the nurse was like I see one nice gestational sac and then she was like andddd there's another. We both had our mouths like wide open. So we got in for our next Sono on Friday and hopefully get to see both little beans :):cloud9:


----------



## MrsC8776

haj624 said:


> Happy Friday ladies!!! I'm on my phone right now so I'll do personals later. But I just wanted to let you know I went for my u/s this morning and were having TWINS!!!! I'm as shocked as you!!! Lol. At first the nurse was like I see one nice gestational sac and then she was like andddd there's another. We both had our mouths like wide open. So we got in for our next Sono on Friday and hopefully get to see both little beans :):cloud9:

Congrats haj!! :yipee: Just goes to show that beta numbers really can't tell anything.


----------



## wantbabysoon

haj624 said:


> Happy Friday ladies!!! I'm on my phone right now so I'll do personals later. But I just wanted to let you know I went for my u/s this morning and were having TWINS!!!! I'm as shocked as you!!! Lol. At first the nurse was like I see one nice gestational sac and then she was like andddd there's another. We both had our mouths like wide open. So we got in for our next Sono on Friday and hopefully get to see both little beans :):cloud9:

Congrats Haj!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oneof14

Haj, that is awesome news!! I think this estrogen patch is making me even more hormonal cause I am at my desk hysterically crying!!!


----------



## haj624

Thank you so much ladies!!!

Mrsc- you're so right I thought my beta was way too low that twins never crossed my mind!!!

Oneof14- aww!! I know what you mean about emotional. I cry over commercials lol


----------



## drsquid

haj- congrats

hah, what can he do to stop me from scanning? i mean i guess i could not tell him but he is so much fun to pick on. 

tella- transabdominal. im reasonably thin and we have really good machines

just had my blood drawn and then go back at 11 for us.


----------



## oneof14

Haj, how are you feeling, any noticable symtoms?


----------



## DaisyQ

Haj! Amazing news - congrats!!! Two for the price of one! :haha:

Whenever I think about twins and IVF, I can't help but think of that - and, buy one get one free! :haha:


----------



## michelle01

haj624 said:


> Happy Friday ladies!!! I'm on my phone right now so I'll do personals later. But I just wanted to let you know I went for my u/s this morning and were having TWINS!!!! I'm as shocked as you!!! Lol. At first the nurse was like I see one nice gestational sac and then she was like andddd there's another. We both had our mouths like wide open. So we got in for our next Sono on Friday and hopefully get to see both little beans :):cloud9:

YAY....CONGRATS!!!!! How exciting Haj!!!! And that goes to show you that beta numbers really cannot tell you how many. How awesome!!!! :happydance:


----------



## MrsC8776

mrs stru~ Today is test day!! How are things going? 

JennyLynn~ How are you doing?


----------



## DaisyQ

JennyLynn went for a beta today.... I can't wait!!


----------



## haj624

Oneof14-nothing crazy just period cramps and I'm tired a lot.


----------



## MrsC8776

DaisyQ said:


> JennyLynn went for a beta today.... I can't wait!!

Thank you, I had her down for the 10th but today is even better!


----------



## oneof14

Ladies, I have a feeling a lot more BFP are on the way!


----------



## DaisyQ

She went two days early... go check her journal. :winkwink:


----------



## MoBaby

Haj!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## JennyLynn512

Hi everyone! Went for an early beta today, as I was getting positive home tests. I'm 12 dpo and numbers came back at 37. Everything looks great and I'm officially pregnant! Just hoping the numbers continue to increase now and will get it checked again on Tuesday! :thumbup:


----------



## haj624

JennyLynn512 said:


> Hi everyone! Went for an early beta today, as I was getting positive home tests. I'm 12 dpo and numbers came back at 37. Everything looks great and I'm officially pregnant! Just hoping the numbers continue to increase now and will get it checked again on Tuesday! :thumbup:

Yayyyy congrats!!!


----------



## michelle01

JennyLynn512 said:


> Hi everyone! Went for an early beta today, as I was getting positive home tests. I'm 12 dpo and numbers came back at 37. Everything looks great and I'm officially pregnant! Just hoping the numbers continue to increase now and will get it checked again on Tuesday! :thumbup:

Congrats JennyLynn!!! How exciting! :happydance:


----------



## wantbabysoon

Hello girls,
I have been MIA for a long time now... was taking a break and doing a lot of thinking and planning with my hubby.

So I had a meeting with my RE on 3rd May after 2 failed IUIs. I asked him the next steps since I was unsure about IUI #3 when the first 2 failed inspite of everything looking favorable. Although he said he would be ok with IUI#3 but he was also ok with moving on to IVF. I was celeberating my 2nd wedding anniversary on 28th may so I told him that I would be on vacation and would like to start IVF in June. So we have a plan now... I will be on long protocol .... so waiting for AF (end of June) to start on BCP and then IVF in July if everything goes well.

I wish all you girls with a BFP a happy and healthy 9 months!! These success stories is what keeps me going even in the not so good days!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

JennyLynn512 said:


> Hi everyone! Went for an early beta today, as I was getting positive home tests. I'm 12 dpo and numbers came back at 37. Everything looks great and I'm officially pregnant! Just hoping the numbers continue to increase now and will get it checked again on Tuesday! :thumbup:

Congrats!!


----------



## BlueStorm

Congrats haj and jenny!!


----------



## oneof14

Congrats JennyLynn!!!!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

JennyLynn512 said:


> Hi everyone! Went for an early beta today, as I was getting positive home tests. I'm 12 dpo and numbers came back at 37. Everything looks great and I'm officially pregnant! Just hoping the numbers continue to increase now and will get it checked again on Tuesday! :thumbup:

Congrats!! :yipee: I'm so excited that we are getting more BFP's in here!

wantbaby~ Thats great that you have a plan now. Not much longer and you be able to get started! :thumbup:


----------



## mrs stru

Congratulations Jenny.

And great news Haj. 

Unfortunately, as I thought my news isn't good. It was a BFN. 

Not sure what our next steps are. We will have a follow up appointment in about 6 weeks so that will give us time to think about options. OH is not keen on another cycle as he thinks it is unnatural and if it's not meant to be... Also we've used our one free go on the NHS so we would have to pay full whack for more treatment as I am too old to consider egg donation which would significantly cut the cost. 

I think we are going to concentrate on us for a while, I have our wedding to arrange and then we can plan our long awaited holiday to America for next year. All whilst casually TTC naturally-it happened once so it may happen again.

I think we will also consider adoption in the future - as OH says there are so many kids who need a home!

Good luck to all you ladies, I will pop in from time to time to see how you are all getting on.


----------



## MoBaby

Jenny congrats!!!!!! 

Mrs stu I'm sooo sorry :(


----------



## wantbabysoon

So sorry Mrs stu


----------



## MrsC8776

mrs stru said:


> Congratulations Jenny.
> 
> And great news Haj.
> 
> Unfortunately, as I thought my news isn't good. It was a BFN.
> 
> Not sure what our next steps are. We will have a follow up appointment in about 6 weeks so that will give us time to think about options. OH is not keen on another cycle as he thinks it is unnatural and if it's not meant to be... Also we've used our one free go on the NHS so we would have to pay full whack for more treatment as I am too old to consider egg donation which would significantly cut the cost.
> 
> I think we are going to concentrate on us for a while, I have our wedding to arrange and then we can plan our long awaited holiday to America for next year. All whilst casually TTC naturally-it happened once so it may happen again.
> 
> I think we will also consider adoption in the future - as OH says there are so many kids who need a home!
> 
> Good luck to all you ladies, I will pop in from time to time to see how you are all getting on.

:hugs: I'm so sorry mrs stru. I'll cross my fingers that you get that natural BFP and not need IVF. If you feel up to it please stop in anytime and it you want to talk about your follow up appt here please feel free to. Good luck on the wedding plans! That is something exciting to look forward to. :flower:


----------



## wantbabysoon

MrsC8776 - Thanks for keeping the first page updated!
I was trying to catch up on everything and I am sorry to hear that your plans fell through... Stay positive.. we will all be moms soon!!!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

wantbabysoon said:


> MrsC8776 - Thanks for keeping the first page updated!
> I was trying to catch up on everything and I am sorry to hear that your plans fell through... Stay positive.. we will all be moms soon!!!!!

Thank you :hugs: 

I'm actually sitting here debating if I should keep doing this thread or not. I feel like I have connected with you all and your stories so I want to be there with you all until the end. Then again I don't really fit in with the situation. I don't know what to do. Somedays it's hard but then other days I'm so excited for everyone.


----------



## wantbabysoon

MrsC8776 said:


> wantbabysoon said:
> 
> 
> MrsC8776 - Thanks for keeping the first page updated!
> I was trying to catch up on everything and I am sorry to hear that your plans fell through... Stay positive.. we will all be moms soon!!!!!
> 
> Thank you :hugs:
> 
> I'm actually sitting here debating if I should keep doing this thread or not. I feel like I have connected with you all and your stories so I want to be there with you all until the end. Then again I don't really fit in with the situation. I don't know what to do. Somedays it's hard but then other days I'm so excited for everyone.Click to expand...

It would definitely be very sad if you go since we have all become friends although we dont know each other. But I can understand sometimes it becomes overwhelming to hear about TTC stuff ... so its your decision... do what you think feels right for you!


----------



## GettingBroody

Wow, lots going on here today!

Haj - TWINS!!!! That is fantastic news!!! I definitely agree with the 2 for the price of 1 sentiment!:haha:

Jenny - Congratulations!!! :happydance: Looking forward to your next update! How are you feeling?

Wantbaby - that's great that you have a plan! You must be so excited to be getting started!

Mrs Stru - so sorry to hear your news :hugs: 

MrsC - you will be sorely missed if you leave but if running the thread is too difficult at the moment then please don't put yourself under that extra stress... Lots of :hugs:


----------



## JennyLynn512

Thank you everyone! I'm trying to be cautiously optimistic. But I am definitely happy. :) 

GettingBroody-I am feeling ok. I have been having awful bouts of nausea for the past couple days (I swear this is too early to be feeling this!) and today I've been very tired.


----------



## JennyLynn512

MrsC8776 said:


> wantbabysoon said:
> 
> 
> MrsC8776 - Thanks for keeping the first page updated!
> I was trying to catch up on everything and I am sorry to hear that your plans fell through... Stay positive.. we will all be moms soon!!!!!
> 
> Thank you :hugs:
> 
> I'm actually sitting here debating if I should keep doing this thread or not. I feel like I have connected with you all and your stories so I want to be there with you all until the end. Then again I don't really fit in with the situation. I don't know what to do. Somedays it's hard but then other days I'm so excited for everyone.Click to expand...

You've been so great at keeping this thread updated and everything! It would be hard to see you go, but like the others said, I understand how troubling it can be to be around all the TTC stuff. I think we'll all understand your decision either way, MrsC! :hugs:


----------



## raelynn

Congrats Jenny and Haj! So exciting for both of you!

Mrs Stru - So sorry :(

AFM - We got our IVF dates approved so everything starts next week!


----------



## s08

Congrats on the news, haj and Jenny! Very exciting!

Mrs Stru, I'm so incredibly sad for you. I hate seeing other women go through this. You sound like you have such an amazing attitude right now. There is a newer thread on here with a few of us that have failed recently called something like "saying hello after ivf failure." Feel free to join us if you need to vent among people who have recently been where you are.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

:happydance:Congrats Haj and Jenny :)

afm...got my trigger today :) tested on HPT for fun :) an they are positive hehe...wish it were a true real :bfp: though....but is fun to stare at an pretend LOL
 



Attached Files:







ANDINEW2.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MrsC8776

Thanks ladies, I will hang around and cheer you ladies on. 

Andrea~ Did you figure out what was going on last night?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

OK so I told the nurses today that I was spotting/bleeding (got darker today) an they are confused as I am....I sometimes spot on O time but never a bleed I'm STILL bleeding so much I have to wear a pad....they said don't worry about it unless it gets darker red an more of it...so I guess I'll have to wait an see I think its just my body getting used to all the meds....my body flips out with everything thats why I never knew I was pregnant with my boys b/c I had bleeding until I was further along!

My lining was still really thick and my ONE follicle :) is NOW TWO :) an one was 20 mm an the biggest was 22 mm :)


----------



## Swepakepa3

hoping for the best Andrea....... I'm hoping to start my first IVF cycle at the end of the month.... a little nervous but ready as i'm going to be


----------



## Swepakepa3

Congrats JennyLynn and Haj!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I wish mine was IVF :( wish I had the moooola for it right now...maybe one day :)


----------



## MrsC8776

AndreaFlorida said:


> OK so I told the nurses today that I was spotting/bleeding (got darker today) an they are confused as I am....I sometimes spot on O time but never a bleed I'm STILL bleeding so much I have to wear a pad....they said don't worry about it unless it gets darker red an more of it...so I guess I'll have to wait an see I think its just my body getting used to all the meds....my body flips out with everything thats why I never knew I was pregnant with my boys b/c I had bleeding until I was further along!
> 
> My lining was still really thick and my ONE follicle :) is NOW TWO :) an one was 20 mm an the biggest was 22 mm :)

At least they weren't concerned. :thumbup: I was wondering last night if it might be spotting from O. Thats why I asked if you took an OPK. Yay for trigger shot though! Fingers crossed for you. 



Swepakepa3 said:


> hoping for the best Andrea....... I'm hoping to start my first IVF cycle at the end of the month.... a little nervous but ready as i'm going to be

Welcome :hi: 

raelynn~ I noticed that I missed your post. I'm so excited that you are getting started!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Swep--I can't wait to see your :bfp: to sweetie :) Wishing you the best an can't wait til your IVF :) I'm so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!

MrsC--no they weren't really concerned :) so that was nice! :) I can't wait to see your :bfp: tooooo 

to everyone I can't wait to see EVERYONEs :bfp: 's stories :)


----------



## raelynn

Thanks MrsC! I'm really excited too. I had started to accept we weren't going to find dates that worked and we'd have to wait until August. When I got the email with our schedule today I was in total shock.

What do all of you that have gone through this or are going through this tell your boss? I have a lot of appointments in the next couple weeks and they're all last minute. I'm just trying to figure out what to tell work so if I'm late or have to suddenly take a sick day my boss understands. I'm thinking I'll try to stay pretty general and just say I'm going through fertility treatments and need testing and a minor operation...or something like that.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Rae...thats what I would tell them just tell them you want it on the down low....but just tell them its small medical procedures an routine testing to help you with fertility issues....PRAYING FOR YOU!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

raelynn said:


> Thanks MrsC! I'm really excited too. I had started to accept we weren't going to find dates that worked and we'd have to wait until August. When I got the email with our schedule today I was in total shock.
> 
> What do all of you that have gone through this or are going through this tell your boss? I have a lot of appointments in the next couple weeks and they're all last minute. I'm just trying to figure out what to tell work so if I'm late or have to suddenly take a sick day my boss understands. I'm thinking I'll try to stay pretty general and just say I'm going through fertility treatments and need testing and a minor operation...or something like that.

I think you should stick with what you have said above. Hopefully your boss is nice and understands.


----------



## raelynn

My boss is really great but 1) He is a male and I think it would just feel awkward going into detail 2) I don't want to have to explain if this cycle works or not. I figured being vague would make for less follow up questions.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

You are right about that...then he'd not have any other strange questions when or if it doesn't work but IM PRAYING IT WORKS!!!


----------



## AnnetteCali

MrsC8776 said:


> wantbabysoon said:
> 
> 
> MrsC8776 - Thanks for keeping the first page updated!
> I was trying to catch up on everything and I am sorry to hear that your plans fell through... Stay positive.. we will all be moms soon!!!!!
> 
> Thank you :hugs:
> 
> I'm actually sitting here debating if I should keep doing this thread or not. I feel like I have connected with you all and your stories so I want to be there with you all until the end. Then again I don't really fit in with the situation. I don't know what to do. Somedays it's hard but then other days I'm so excited for everyone.Click to expand...

MrsC8776...sad to see you go as we have all become so connected, but it's completely understandable how difficult it can be for you at times. I am sitting here thinking the same thing myself right now. Even though I will be using my frozens in july, i don't quite fit in just yet. 

Thanks so much for being so caring and keeping such good track of our progress! 

I plan on taking a small break until my transfer in the middle of next month! 

Haj... congrats on twins!! that's so exciting!

Congrats to all who have gotten their BFP... and hopefully we will be next!

xoox


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Aww :hugs: :hug: MrsC :) ya can't go :) we'd miss you toooooo much....WAY too much :) hang in there with us an we are cheering u on to!


----------



## MrsC8776

Annette~ Thank you. I have decided to stay and follow you all through your journey. I will be here in July awaiting your good news about your FET. You do still fit in so please don't feel that you don't. :hugs: This whole process is a struggle and I'm sure it gets tiring. I'm here to support you all and I'm sure many others feel the same way. If you feel you need to take a break take all the time you need. Just know I'll be here looking forward to your journey again in July. :winkwink:


----------



## AnnetteCali

MrsC8776 said:


> Annette~ Thank you. I have decided to stay and follow you all through your journey. I will be here in July awaiting your good news about your FET. You do still fit in so please don't feel that you don't. :hugs: This whole process is a struggle and I'm sure it gets tiring. I'm here to support you all and I'm sure many others feel the same way. If you feel you need to take a break take all the time you need. Just know I'll be here looking forward to your journey again in July. :winkwink:


thanks for your kind words. I will be taking a break for a bit.... returning in July. Thanks to everyone for being so supportive. Take care ladies.. and best of luck!
xoxoxo


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Aww see you soon Annette :) you gotta at least pop in an say hi every once in a while ya cant just up an attum :) WE WILL MISS U TOO!!!


----------



## AnnetteCali

I will peek in to say hi here and there!  Look.. I'm already having a hard time staying away! lol..


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I always have a hard time staying away from BNB period :) lol...its toooooo hard to stay off of here :) I am scared I might miss a friends :bfp: then I'd feel bad :) sooooo I always come on peekin :) hehe


----------



## GettingBroody

Annette - enjoy your break :hugs: See you in July! (if you actually manage to succeed at taking a break! I've failed at that myself before! :haha:)

Andrea - isn't it amazing how pale some of those 2nd lines are on your hpts even though you know you definitely have hcg in your system?! Just goes to show a line is a line no matter how pale!


----------



## MommyMel

JennyLynn512 said:


> Hi everyone! Went for an early beta today, as I was getting positive home tests. I'm 12 dpo and numbers came back at 37. Everything looks great and I'm officially pregnant! Just hoping the numbers continue to increase now and will get it checked again on Tuesday! :thumbup:

yayyyy........... :happydance::happydance:
a big big congrats...... stick bean stick bean.....
i wish you a happy and healthy 9 months..... :hugs:


----------



## honeycheeks

I have been a little sick in the last few days, i am just happy that it is not the stims thats making me sick. It is just the sudden changes in weather here. Today is day 5 of stimmign , i cant believe it. I havent had any weird side effects from stimming, which is nice. But i am not sure if that means i am not responding well. I have my u/s on 12th. I hope to see things look good then. IVF has been easier than what i assumed to be. I have been relatively stress free than my earlier cycles TTC. Which i assume is mainly bcos at each stage you know what is happening in your body and that is a positive assurance that it is going good.


----------



## DaisyQ

raelynn said:


> My boss is really great but 1) He is a male and I think it would just feel awkward going into detail 2) I don't want to have to explain if this cycle works or not. I figured being vague would make for less follow up questions.

All you need to say is that it is a medical issue, and you will need to be out for doctors appointments and procedures. That's all. That's what I told my boss who is usually a nosy parker, and it was enough.


----------



## noasaint

DaisyQ said:


> raelynn said:
> 
> 
> My boss is really great but 1) He is a male and I think it would just feel awkward going into detail 2) I don't want to have to explain if this cycle works or not. I figured being vague would make for less follow up questions.
> 
> All you need to say is that it is a medical issue, and you will need to be out for doctors appointments and procedures. That's all. That's what I told my boss who is usually a nosy parker, and it was enough.Click to expand...

My work is SUPER strict with time off and I have a male boss too. I ended up getting FMLA to cover myself. I told him I'm having "surgery" and need a week off and that prior to that I have to get my blood taken a lot so if I could come in an hour later every day that would be great and make it up by staying an hour late. He was fine with it and didn't question thankfully. My co workers though...................they are nosey and ask. I've just told them it's a minor surgery and try to change the subject.


----------



## tiffttc

hey everyone i just wanted to pop in and say hi and give ye all my update so far so........i nearly got cancelled!!!! so i went for my scan on thursday and i had 15 follicles on my right ovary and 10 on my left but none of them was big enough but i was told i was doing good because i was only 4 days on stims but when they done my bloods my hormones came back a bit to high so they reduced my dose because they said i was doing a bit to good!!! so it was reduced to 100ui of puregeon and my orgalutran as normal and i was brought back in on friday for another scan and they grew a bit more but my right ovary was responding better then my left there was 5 mature on my right but none was big enough on my left and my hormones was a bit to high that day again!!!so they reduced my dose again to 75ui of puregeon and my orgalutran as normal and i had another scan this morning and i had 10 eggs on my right ovary thats now big enough and 2 on my left thats big enough so........the nurse told me that that if my hormones was still high i would prob be cancelled or they would do egg collection on mon and then freeze them and put them back in in 2 months but when she rang me today my hormones werent to high and so i take my orgalutran at 5pm today and then at 10.15pm tonight i take my trigger shot and my egg collection is monday morning at 9.00am and she said that they will monitor me 1-2 days after ER and if the fluid around my ovarys isnt to much then they can put the embryos bk in but either way it goes iam happy coz no more nasty stims but i prayed really hard today for my hormones to be ok so i can go for egg collection and my prayers were answer i just hope now the rest of them will be!!!! i was soooo stressed the past few days but things seem to be coming together now FINALLY!!!

haj- iam sooooo happy to hear its twins the wait was defo worth it coz now you will get two for the price of one :baby::baby::hugs:

jenny- YAY!! YOUR PREGGO..........wishing you a h&h 9 months :hugs:

mrs c- iam kinda confused about how you feel you dont fit in?????have you decided to not do ivf anymore??? and iam really glad your sticking around we have all grown so close with all our diff journeys and dont worry Mrs c your journey will end in a baby!!!:dust:

Some of ye girls was on the same cycle as me how are ye getting on with your ivf so far???are any of ye going for ER soon??

I hope everyone is doing well!!!!


----------



## haj624

honeycheeks said:


> I have been a little sick in the last few days, i am just happy that it is not the stims thats making me sick. It is just the sudden changes in weather here. Today is day 5 of stimmign , i cant believe it. I havent had any weird side effects from stimming, which is nice. But i am not sure if that means i am not responding well. I have my u/s on 12th. I hope to see things look good then. IVF has been easier than what i assumed to be. I have been relatively stress free than my earlier cycles TTC. Which i assume is mainly bcos at each stage you know what is happening in your body and that is a positive assurance that it is going good.

It might just be all the hormones. The progesterone made me sick.


AnnetteCali said:


> I will peek in to say hi here and there!  Look.. I'm already having a hard time staying away! lol..

We'll miss you!!!Rest up!!!



AndreaFlorida said:


> OK so I told the nurses today that I was spotting/bleeding (got darker today) an they are confused as I am....I sometimes spot on O time but never a bleed I'm STILL bleeding so much I have to wear a pad....they said don't worry about it unless it gets darker red an more of it...so I guess I'll have to wait an see I think its just my body getting used to all the meds....my body flips out with everything thats why I never knew I was pregnant with my boys b/c I had bleeding until I was further along!
> 
> My lining was still really thick and my ONE follicle :) is NOW TWO :) an one was 20 mm an the biggest was 22 mm :)

Yayy for follies!!!


MrsC8776 said:


> wantbabysoon said:
> 
> 
> MrsC8776 - Thanks for keeping the first page updated!
> I was trying to catch up on everything and I am sorry to hear that your plans fell through... Stay positive.. we will all be moms soon!!!!!
> 
> Thank you :hugs:
> 
> I'm actually sitting here debating if I should keep doing this thread or not. I feel like I have connected with you all and your stories so I want to be there with you all until the end. Then again I don't really fit in with the situation. I don't know what to do. Somedays it's hard but then other days I'm so excited for everyone.[/QUOTE
> 
> MrsC youve done an amazing job and it is totally up to you and how youre feeling.
> 
> 
> 
> raelynn said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Jenny and Haj! So exciting for both of you!
> 
> Mrs Stru - So sorry :(
> 
> AFM - We got our IVF dates approved so everything starts next week!Click to expand...
> 
> Woohoo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> mrs stru said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Jenny.
> 
> And great news Haj.
> 
> Unfortunately, as I thought my news isn't good. It was a BFN.
> 
> Not sure what our next steps are. We will have a follow up appointment in about 6 weeks so that will give us time to think about options. OH is not keen on another cycle as he thinks it is unnatural and if it's not meant to be... Also we've used our one free go on the NHS so we would have to pay full whack for more treatment as I am too old to consider egg donation which would significantly cut the cost.
> 
> I think we are going to concentrate on us for a while, I have our wedding to arrange and then we can plan our long awaited holiday to America for next year. All whilst casually TTC naturally-it happened once so it may happen again.
> 
> I think we will also consider adoption in the future - as OH says there are so many kids who need a home!
> 
> Good luck to all you ladies, I will pop in from time to time to see how you are all getting on.Click to expand...
> 
> I am so sorry love:hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## haj624

Ladies here are the pictures of my little sweet peas :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 20


----------



## tiffttc

haj624 said:


> Ladies here are the pictures of my little sweet peas :cloud9:

OMG!!! thats amazing just imagine them little beans will grow to soon be beautiful babbies iam sooo happy for you i bet its makes it all seem so much more real for you now congrats again xoxo:hugs:


----------



## GettingBroody

Aw, how tiny!!!! I agree, it must make it seem very real now! I suppose that's one advantage to all this fertility treatment - early scans!!


----------



## haj624

It's shocking to not see an empty uterus for once. They said you can see a yolk sac in sac a and she said she thought she could start to see one in sac b. She said it was still early and they looked exactly like they should. I've read you don't normally see the yolk sac till 5 1/2-6 weeks. So next week I'm just hoping we will actually see our little sweet peas!!!


----------



## raelynn

Haj - How exciting! I'm sure you're over the moon to see your little ones so soon.


----------



## never2late70

I was hoping I could join this thread :flower:

My name is Angie. I am 41 and my husband is 39. We have had 3 failed rounds of Clomid with IUI and Trigger and now will be beginning IVF. I am terrified. 
We have a major decision to make, which is do we use my egg or a donor?
It's so ridiculously expensive that all I can do is pray that I make the right choice because it will be our only shot. If I listen to the statistics which say at my age we would have 8-10% chance of success, and with a donor egg almost 50+% chance of success,, than I would hands down go donor, but alas my heart aches for a child of my own made from both my husband and I. In my heart I think I know what I am willing to do..Has anyone else had to make this choice?

ps..My infertility seems to be all age related. Husband has no issues. I have no issues other than not catching the egg each cycle. On my Clomid cycles I created beautiful follicles. A couple on each side over 22mm each. I just don't know why it didn't work.

This new journey trying to conceive with IVF begins on June 14th

Thank you in advance for any advise you may have

Prayers and Blessings,
~Angie


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Awww welcome Angie....I haven't been in "quite" the situation you have :( but mine is pretty grim since both of my tubes have problems....its going to be a challenge and with you like me...if we go to the IVF its a one shot deal and we want it to work as well.....wishing you the best of luck :dust: everything I can send your way...because like you we are TERRIFIED to try the IVF b/c again its a one shot thing our way to because of money......

We would love for you to share your journey :) with all of us....we LOVE that in here! We share ups, downs, round and rounds.....


----------



## never2late70

AndreaFlorida said:


> Awww welcome Angie....I haven't been in "quite" the situation you have :( but mine is pretty grim since both of my tubes have problems....its going to be a challenge and with you like me...if we go to the IVF its a one shot deal and we want it to work as well.....wishing you the best of luck :dust: everything I can send your way...because like you we are TERRIFIED to try the IVF b/c again its a one shot thing our way to because of money......
> 
> We would love for you to share your journey :) with all of us....we LOVE that in here! We share ups, downs, round and rounds.....

Thank you sooo much. To be honest, we had to sell my brand new Toyota Tacoma to fund this adventure, because we had no desire to go into debt. So I completely understand about the finances. I am more than happy to drive a hoopty if it means trying to get our baby :winkwink:

My husband and I are going to be filming our entire journey through IVF. 
I pray it has a happy ending ..

Thank you for the warm response. 

~Angie


----------



## raelynn

Angie - Welcome! I can understand your struggle with the decision. For us it was the other way around though, since we didn't know if we could use DH's sperm. You have to follow your heart. It definitely isn't an easy choice! Best of luck with your decision!


----------



## never2late70

raelynn said:


> Angie - Welcome! I can understand your struggle with the decision. For us it was the other way around though, since we didn't know if we could use DH's sperm. You have to follow your heart. It definitely isn't an easy choice! Best of luck with your decision!

Wow! Look like you and I are starting this journey a day apart :thumbup:


----------



## raelynn

Yeah! I go in for my baseline blood & ultrasound on 6/13 and if all goes well should be starting stims on 6/16.


----------



## daisy83

tiffttc said:


> Some of ye girls was on the same cycle as me how are ye getting on with your ivf so far???are any of ye going for ER soon??
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well!!!!

Hey tiff,

Mine aint going so good :nope: To start with I had too many follicles and they thought I'd end up hyper-stimulated. (Was on 112.5iu Gonal-F). So went back for scan 2 days later and the follicles hadn't progressed as well as they'd hoped. So I'm now on 150iu and going back on Monday. If not where they want them to be on Monday they will abandon this cycle and do the next one with 150iu from the start. Feeling so deflated, cried god knows how many times yesterday. I suppose nothing I can do but an abandoned cycle means we'll have to pay another £700 for the drugs again. :cry: So Monday is judgment day, I'm pretty sure this cycle is gonna be abandoned, just by the way they were speaking yesterday. 

Wishing you all the luck in the world for your EC on Monday. xx :flower:


----------



## s08

never2late70 said:


> I was hoping I could join this thread :flower:
> 
> My name is Angie. I am 41 and my husband is 39. We have had 3 failed rounds of Clomid with IUI and Trigger and now will be beginning IVF. I am terrified.
> We have a major decision to make, which is do we use my egg or a donor?
> It's so ridiculously expensive that all I can do is pray that I make the right choice because it will be our only shot. If I listen to the statistics which say at my age we would have 8-10% chance of success, and with a donor egg almost 50+% chance of success,, than I would hands down go donor, but alas my heart aches for a child of my own made from both my husband and I. In my heart I think I know what I am willing to do..Has anyone else had to make this choice?
> 
> ps..My infertility seems to be all age related. Husband has no issues. I have no issues other than not catching the egg each cycle. On my Clomid cycles I created beautiful follicles. A couple on each side over 22mm each. I just don't know why it didn't work.
> 
> This new journey trying to conceive with IVF begins on June 14th
> 
> Thank you in advance for any advise you may have
> 
> Prayers and Blessings,
> ~Angie

Welcome Angie. We have not yet had to make that decision about donor egg, but it is on our radar. Although I'm relatively young (29), my re was slightly concerned about my egg quality after IVF round 1 last month. If we fail again, we are going to consider donor eggs. The option had never even crossed our minds until our IVF follow-up appt. 

I completely understand the desire to have a child with your partner's and your genes! Thinking about using donor eggs is somewhat devastating to me, to be perfectly honest. But after thinking it over for a few days, DH and I decided we'd do it if absolutely necessary. At least the child will have your hubby's genetic make-up, and you get to carry, give birth, breast feed, etc. And I joked to my husband that I'd pick out a donor who looked kinda like me but better! :haha:

Do you know the cost difference between using your own eggs vs. donor? And if you go the donor route, would you tell people you used a donor?


----------



## DaisyQ

Haj, that is very exciting!

Tiff, everything sounds good and I'm glad you are going to make it to egg retrieval.

Daisy83, I am so sorry to hear that your cycle might be canceled - I've been there once, and I'm hoping I'm not headed there again. It's devastating. It is trial and error I guess for them to get it right, and some months are better than others from what I hear. 

Welcome Angie. The choice is a difficult one. For me personally, I have two step children that I am co-parenting, so the desire for my OWN child is very strong. Not sure I could go the donor route, but I'm sure I might feel differently if the step kids weren't in the picture. At 41 I'd say you still have a good chance, but it may take more than 1 cycle to get the perfect embryo that will be your baby. That said, there are no guarantees it will take only 1 cycle with donor eggs - it could take more than one. It's just so hard to predict. 

AFM, It's more of the same. Right ovary is STILL asleep, with 6 under 10 (at least all the docs are consistent right?), and the left is just slightly more active with 3 at 11, and another 2 at 10. 

So the good news is no lead follicles, and the bad news is that it looks like only 5 are growing, all on the left, and the progress is SLOW. The ones at 11 don't look to have grown since Thursday, unless the doctor I saw on Thursday measures "big" and the doctor today measures "small."

My estrogen did go up again, now it's at 290. So it more than doubled which is good. 

My instructions are to increase my dose (again) to 450 follistim and 30 units low dose hcg. 

I'm wondering if I'll ever get to egg retrieval at this rate. Please, please, please!


----------



## never2late70

s08 said:


> never2late70 said:
> 
> 
> I was hoping I could join this thread :flower:
> 
> My name is Angie. I am 41 and my husband is 39. We have had 3 failed rounds of Clomid with IUI and Trigger and now will be beginning IVF. I am terrified.
> We have a major decision to make, which is do we use my egg or a donor?
> It's so ridiculously expensive that all I can do is pray that I make the right choice because it will be our only shot. If I listen to the statistics which say at my age we would have 8-10% chance of success, and with a donor egg almost 50+% chance of success,, than I would hands down go donor, but alas my heart aches for a child of my own made from both my husband and I. In my heart I think I know what I am willing to do..Has anyone else had to make this choice?
> 
> ps..My infertility seems to be all age related. Husband has no issues. I have no issues other than not catching the egg each cycle. On my Clomid cycles I created beautiful follicles. A couple on each side over 22mm each. I just don't know why it didn't work.
> 
> This new journey trying to conceive with IVF begins on June 14th
> 
> Thank you in advance for any advise you may have
> 
> Prayers and Blessings,
> ~Angie
> 
> Welcome Angie. We have not yet had to make that decision about donor egg, but it is on our radar. Although I'm relatively young (29), my re was slightly concerned about my egg quality after IVF round 1 last month. If we fail again, we are going to consider donor eggs. The option had never even crossed our minds until our IVF follow-up appt.
> 
> I completely understand the desire to have a child with your partner's and your genes! Thinking about using donor eggs is somewhat devastating to me, to be perfectly honest. But after thinking it over for a few days, DH and I decided we'd do it if absolutely necessary. At least the child will have your hubby's genetic make-up, and you get to carry, give birth, breast feed, etc. And I joked to my husband that I'd pick out a donor who looked kinda like me but better! :haha:
> 
> Do you know the cost difference between using your own eggs vs. donor? And if you go the donor route, would you tell people you used a donor?Click to expand...

Thank you :flower:
Donor egg is 18k and our egg is 12k :dohh:
I don't know if we will tell people or not. I would prefer not to. Do you tell the child down the road??? So many decisions ...

Thanks DaisyQ :flower: I will be praying for you.


----------



## daisy83

DaisyQ said:


> Daisy83, I am so sorry to hear that your cycle might be canceled - I've been there once, and I'm hoping I'm not headed there again. It's devastating. It is trial and error I guess for them to get it right, and some months are better than others from what I hear.
> 
> AFM, It's more of the same. Right ovary is STILL asleep, with 6 under 10 (at least all the docs are consistent right?), and the left is just slightly more active with 3 at 11, and another 2 at 10.
> 
> So the good news is no lead follicles, and the bad news is that it looks like only 5 are growing, all on the left, and the progress is SLOW. The ones at 11 don't look to have grown since Thursday, unless the doctor I saw on Thursday measures "big" and the doctor today measures "small."
> 
> My estrogen did go up again, now it's at 290. So it more than doubled which is good.
> 
> My instructions are to increase my dose (again) to 450 follistim and 30 units low dose hcg.
> 
> I'm wondering if I'll ever get to egg retrieval at this rate. Please, please, please!

Thanks *Daisy*, I'm so impatient which doesn't help. I know you've been in this boat as well. Fingers crossed this works for you - maybe it's the daisy part that's jinxing our eggs?!!! :dohh: Is follistim the same as Gonal-F? x

Welcome *Angie*. I've thought about donor eggs if I have an egg quality problem. But as far as age goes, I'm 29 so hoping that shouldn't be an issue. My sister who I am very close to said if I need eggs she would donate hers. Usually I'm just stealing clothes and shoes, eggs takes it to a whole new level. I said it'd be worth it to get on The Jeremy Kyle Show to have the caption "I gave birth to my sister and husband's baby"!!! :haha:


----------



## drsquid

daisys- sorry about the canceled cycle and the slow cycle. what a pita. 

went for my us today.. the biggest got bigger but not enormous and i have a ton of little ones. cause my e2 is only in the 800s it suggests a lot arent mature. if it is still going up today then we will keep stimming for a trigger monday and ER weds, if it flatlines then we will trigger for tuesday. kinda excited and bummed.. excited cause there is a chance for a bunch more eggs but bummed cause im worried that the big wwill go overripe without maturing the little ones,


----------



## daisy83

drsquid said:


> daisys- sorry about the canceled cycle and the slow cycle. what a pita.
> 
> went for my us today.. the biggest got bigger but not enormous and i have a ton of little ones. cause my e2 is only in the 800s it suggests a lot arent mature. if it is still going up today then we will keep stimming for a trigger monday and ER weds, if it flatlines then we will trigger for tuesday. kinda excited and bummed.. excited cause there is a chance for a bunch more eggs but bummed cause im worried that the big wwill go overripe without maturing the little ones,

Thanks *drsquid*, this IVF stuff is so confusing! I thought it would be fairly straightforward! How wrong was I?! FX'd for you x


----------



## tiffttc

daisy83 said:


> tiffttc said:
> 
> 
> Some of ye girls was on the same cycle as me how are ye getting on with your ivf so far???are any of ye going for ER soon??
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well!!!!
> 
> Hey tiff,
> 
> Mine aint going so good :nope: To start with I had too many follicles and they thought I'd end up hyper-stimulated. (Was on 112.5iu Gonal-F). So went back for scan 2 days later and the follicles hadn't progressed as well as they'd hoped. So I'm now on 150iu and going back on Monday. If not where they want them to be on Monday they will abandon this cycle and do the next one with 150iu from the start. Feeling so deflated, cried god knows how many times yesterday. I suppose nothing I can do but an abandoned cycle means we'll have to pay another £700 for the drugs again. :cry: So Monday is judgment day, I'm pretty sure this cycle is gonna be abandoned, just by the way they were speaking yesterday.
> 
> Wishing you all the luck in the world for your EC on Monday. xx :flower:Click to expand...


dont lose hope yet i was told i was going to be cancelled aswell because my hormones was a bit to high they were 96000 and if they went to 12000 i would have been cancelled just pray pray!!! and i will pray for you i prayed so hard today that i would make it to ec because i was told to prepare myself that i wouldnt so prayers can be answered but only when the time is right things can change so rapidly with ivf so things can stil go your way dont give up :hugs::hugs::dust::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsC8776

Hey ladies,

My computer is going to crap so I'm going to try to get all the updates. The trackpad on my mac seems to have a mind of it's own for the past 24 hours. Needless to say I'm going crazy trying to work my computer. Although I did just go steal hubby's mouse so hopefully I can fill my need of BnB. :haha:



honeycheeks said:


> I have been a little sick in the last few days, i am just happy that it is not the stims thats making me sick. It is just the sudden changes in weather here. Today is day 5 of stimmign , i cant believe it. I havent had any weird side effects from stimming, which is nice. But i am not sure if that means i am not responding well. I have my u/s on 12th. I hope to see things look good then. IVF has been easier than what i assumed to be. I have been relatively stress free than my earlier cycles TTC. Which i assume is mainly bcos at each stage you know what is happening in your body and that is a positive assurance that it is going good.

I hope you feel better soon. I wouldn't worry about not having any side effects. Fx the rest of stimming treats you well. 



tiffttc said:


> hey everyone i just wanted to pop in and say hi and give ye all my update so far so........i nearly got cancelled!!!! so i went for my scan on thursday and i had 15 follicles on my right ovary and 10 on my left but none of them was big enough but i was told i was doing good because i was only 4 days on stims but when they done my bloods my hormones came back a bit to high so they reduced my dose because they said i was doing a bit to good!!! so it was reduced to 100ui of puregeon and my orgalutran as normal and i was brought back in on friday for another scan and they grew a bit more but my right ovary was responding better then my left there was 5 mature on my right but none was big enough on my left and my hormones was a bit to high that day again!!!so they reduced my dose again to 75ui of puregeon and my orgalutran as normal and i had another scan this morning and i had 10 eggs on my right ovary thats now big enough and 2 on my left thats big enough so........the nurse told me that that if my hormones was still high i would prob be cancelled or they would do egg collection on mon and then freeze them and put them back in in 2 months but when she rang me today my hormones werent to high and so i take my orgalutran at 5pm today and then at 10.15pm tonight i take my trigger shot and my egg collection is monday morning at 9.00am and she said that they will monitor me 1-2 days after ER and if the fluid around my ovarys isnt to much then they can put the embryos bk in but either way it goes iam happy coz no more nasty stims but i prayed really hard today for my hormones to be ok so i can go for egg collection and my prayers were answer i just hope now the rest of them will be!!!! i was soooo stressed the past few days but things seem to be coming together now FINALLY!!!
> 
> haj- iam sooooo happy to hear its twins the wait was defo worth it coz now you will get two for the price of one :baby::baby::hugs:
> 
> jenny- YAY!! YOUR PREGGO..........wishing you a h&h 9 months :hugs:
> 
> mrs c- iam kinda confused about how you feel you dont fit in?????have you decided to not do ivf anymore??? and iam really glad your sticking around we have all grown so close with all our diff journeys and dont worry Mrs c your journey will end in a baby!!!:dust:
> 
> Some of ye girls was on the same cycle as me how are ye getting on with your ivf so far???are any of ye going for ER soon??
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well!!!!

I'm so glad to hear that you didn't get cancelled. That is great news! I'm excited for you and I hope all goes well with the trigger tonight. 

The reason I don't quite fit in any more is because we lost our funding for IVF and we are fully out of pocket. We had to make a big decision at that point and decided that we are going to go with donor IUI. That should be starting here soon. 



haj624 said:


> Ladies here are the pictures of my little sweet peas :cloud9:

Your pics look wonderful!!



never2late70 said:


> I was hoping I could join this thread :flower:
> 
> My name is Angie. I am 41 and my husband is 39. We have had 3 failed rounds of Clomid with IUI and Trigger and now will be beginning IVF. I am terrified.
> We have a major decision to make, which is do we use my egg or a donor?
> It's so ridiculously expensive that all I can do is pray that I make the right choice because it will be our only shot. If I listen to the statistics which say at my age we would have 8-10% chance of success, and with a donor egg almost 50+% chance of success,, than I would hands down go donor, but alas my heart aches for a child of my own made from both my husband and I. In my heart I think I know what I am willing to do..Has anyone else had to make this choice?
> 
> ps..My infertility seems to be all age related. Husband has no issues. I have no issues other than not catching the egg each cycle. On my Clomid cycles I created beautiful follicles. A couple on each side over 22mm each. I just don't know why it didn't work.
> 
> This new journey trying to conceive with IVF begins on June 14th
> 
> Thank you in advance for any advise you may have
> 
> Prayers and Blessings,
> ~Angie

Welcome :hi: It does sound like you have a big decision to make but I'm sure you guys will do what is right for you. Not much longer until you get started! 



daisy83 said:


> Mine aint going so good :nope: To start with I had too many follicles and they thought I'd end up hyper-stimulated. (Was on 112.5iu Gonal-F). So went back for scan 2 days later and the follicles hadn't progressed as well as they'd hoped. So I'm now on 150iu and going back on Monday. If not where they want them to be on Monday they will abandon this cycle and do the next one with 150iu from the start. Feeling so deflated, cried god knows how many times yesterday. I suppose nothing I can do but an abandoned cycle means we'll have to pay another £700 for the drugs again. :cry: So Monday is judgment day, I'm pretty sure this cycle is gonna be abandoned, just by the way they were speaking yesterday.
> 
> Wishing you all the luck in the world for your EC on Monday. xx :flower:

Fx everything goes well and you won't have to cancel this cycle. A lot can change in a few days so don't give up hope. 



DaisyQ said:


> Haj, that is very exciting!
> 
> Tiff, everything sounds good and I'm glad you are going to make it to egg retrieval.
> 
> Daisy83, I am so sorry to hear that your cycle might be canceled - I've been there once, and I'm hoping I'm not headed there again. It's devastating. It is trial and error I guess for them to get it right, and some months are better than others from what I hear.
> 
> Welcome Angie. The choice is a difficult one. For me personally, I have two step children that I am co-parenting, so the desire for my OWN child is very strong. Not sure I could go the donor route, but I'm sure I might feel differently if the step kids weren't in the picture. At 41 I'd say you still have a good chance, but it may take more than 1 cycle to get the perfect embryo that will be your baby. That said, there are no guarantees it will take only 1 cycle with donor eggs - it could take more than one. It's just so hard to predict.
> 
> AFM, It's more of the same. Right ovary is STILL asleep, with 6 under 10 (at least all the docs are consistent right?), and the left is just slightly more active with 3 at 11, and another 2 at 10.
> 
> So the good news is no lead follicles, and the bad news is that it looks like only 5 are growing, all on the left, and the progress is SLOW. The ones at 11 don't look to have grown since Thursday, unless the doctor I saw on Thursday measures "big" and the doctor today measures "small."
> 
> My estrogen did go up again, now it's at 290. So it more than doubled which is good.
> 
> My instructions are to increase my dose (again) to 450 follistim and 30 units low dose hcg.
> 
> I'm wondering if I'll ever get to egg retrieval at this rate. Please, please, please!

Egg retrieval will be here soon for you. My fingers are crossed that your ovary wakes up. 



drsquid said:


> daisys- sorry about the canceled cycle and the slow cycle. what a pita.
> 
> went for my us today.. the biggest got bigger but not enormous and i have a ton of little ones. cause my e2 is only in the 800s it suggests a lot arent mature. if it is still going up today then we will keep stimming for a trigger monday and ER weds, if it flatlines then we will trigger for tuesday. kinda excited and bummed.. excited cause there is a chance for a bunch more eggs but bummed cause im worried that the big wwill go overripe without maturing the little ones,

Fx for some good eggs! I look forward to hearing how things go on Monday. 

MJ~ Good luck today! I know it's a little late in this thread but I'm glad I got in on here. 

l8bloomer~ How is the wait going?


----------



## drsquid

thanks guys.. my e2 jumped to 1400. doc dropped me to 150 gonal and go back for us monday. hopefully that means my little eggies are plumping up nicely. kinda annoyed for the delay but if it means more good eggs..


----------



## haj624

drsquid said:


> thanks guys.. my e2 jumped to 1400. doc dropped me to 150 gonal and go back for us monday. hopefully that means my little eggies are plumping up nicely. kinda annoyed for the delay but if it means more good eggs..

Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Haj! Your us is awesome!!! Fx both beanies grow!! Can't wait for your next pic!


----------



## drsquid

thanks haj. so happy for you


----------



## DaisyQ

daisy83 said:


> Fingers crossed this works for you - maybe it's the daisy part that's jinxing our eggs?!!! :dohh: Is follistim the same as Gonal-F? x

:haha: Gosh I hope it's not our aliases that are unlucky! 

Yes, they are pretty much the same. I started with gonal, but had a few vials of follistim donated, which has been a godsend for us financially, so I'm mostly using follistim until it runs out, which my doctor said is OK. I will say I stimmed much faster last time using gonal, but who knows if it's the drugs or what.


----------



## everhopeful

Hi All,

I'm on my 5th day of down regulation and am feeling pretty grotty!! Bloated, headaches and my get up and go has got up and gone!!
Did anyone else feel like this? I have my scan on the 25th and hopefully starting stims then! Xx


----------



## MoBaby

hi everhopeful when i did lupron round 2 i felt kinda crummy. hope u feel better soon.


----------



## daisy83

everhopeful said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm on my 5th day of down regulation and am feeling pretty grotty!! Bloated, headaches and my get up and go has got up and gone!!
> Did anyone else feel like this? I have my scan on the 25th and hopefully starting stims then! Xx

I felt quite yucky on Buserelin, just wanted to sleep and lost interest in doing things. My pyjamas were well used those few weeks!! :haha:


----------



## MoBaby

daisy: really pulling for you! hope your cycle continues :(.

mrsc: you totally still fit here! but i know how you feel. when my cycle was pushed back again i was like where do i go now because everyone here is going this summer. but we all want you to stay! when is your diui? my dr offered that to us and it would be way less $$( insurance covers 4 iui for azo/oligo just pay for swimmers) but neither of us are ready for that. fx your first one works!!


----------



## MrsC8776

MoBaby said:


> daisy: really pulling for you! hope your cycle continues :(.
> 
> mrsc: you totally still fit here! but i know how you feel. when my cycle was pushed back again i was like where do i go now because everyone here is going this summer. but we all want you to stay! when is your diui? my dr offered that to us and it would be way less $$( insurance covers 4 iui for azo/oligo just pay for swimmers) but neither of us are ready for that. fx your first one works!!

Thank you! Af is due around the 17th. I'm unsure of the date because I was doing acupuncture and that extended my cycle a few days but I'm not doing it anymore. I'm thinking I will end up going back to a 26 day cycle. Anyways... the IUI will probably be 6/30 or 7/1. 

How are you doing with the upcoming surgery?


----------



## everhopeful

Thanks all.

Daisy83, really hope that your cycle isn't cancelled! Fingers crossed for Monday!! Xx


----------



## Hopeful4911

Hi everyone- havent been on the thread in some time. Had alot of catching up!

mrsc- So sorry to hear about your situation, but I hope the best for you and the IUI!

I had my ER yesterday, they retrieved 9 eggs. 7 mature and all 7 fertilized. I hoping they all progress nicely and I am able to freeze some. So nervous that I wont have any to freeze :( i go in on Thursday for my ET. I can't wait,so excited!
God luck everyone!!


----------



## everhopeful

Hopeful4911- that's fantastic news! I hope that they all continue to develop nicely!! Xx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Aww Hopeful thats awesome news :) I'm here cheering ALL of you on :)


----------



## MoBaby

very nervous! bed soon then wake up and go. i will update after when iget home and when im not sleepy


----------



## threebirds

Hi all 
Just reading thru this thread & hoping to learn as much as possible. I'm a ltttcer but new to IVF/ICSI. We're having ICSI in July, antagonist protocol. Anticipate poor/no response (low AMH, low AFC, high FSH), OH also has low count, motility etc. Every chance we wont get to EC, but we have to try! 
:dust:


----------



## DaisyQ

Welcome three birds and good luck. Wishing you the very best. I'm a poor responder, and had no idea until we got started. It's tough, but I'm hanging in there and hopeful that it will work out at some point.


----------



## MrsC8776

Hopeful4911 said:


> Hi everyone- havent been on the thread in some time. Had alot of catching up!
> 
> mrsc- So sorry to hear about your situation, but I hope the best for you and the IUI!
> 
> I had my ER yesterday, they retrieved 9 eggs. 7 mature and all 7 fertilized. I hoping they all progress nicely and I am able to freeze some. So nervous that I wont have any to freeze :( i go in on Thursday for my ET. I can't wait,so excited!
> God luck everyone!!

Thats great news! Fx that everything goes well until Thursday for your transfer. 



MoBaby said:


> very nervous! bed soon then wake up and go. i will update after when iget home and when im not sleepy

:hugs: Everything will go great tomorrow! Just think, once it's over you are closer to starting your journey. 



threebirds said:


> Hi all
> Just reading thru this thread & hoping to learn as much as possible. I'm a ltttcer but new to IVF/ICSI. We're having ICSI in July, antagonist protocol. Anticipate poor/no response (low AMH, low AFC, high FSH), OH also has low count, motility etc. Every chance we wont get to EC, but we have to try!
> :dust:

Welcome :hi: Fx for you that everything goes well. 

AFM~ One week until AF is due and then I start clomid. I hear clomid is great and puts ladies in a great mood. :haha: Not! I'm excited though.


----------



## drsquid

yay hopeful

had to run by work today to look for something (doing cross stitch and somehow i lost the fabric grrrr. ) didnt find it either. anyway just to pick on my doc i got my friend to do a quick scan and take a pic.. sent it to him this time (he said the other day to keep him up to date on my followup scans). he wrote back that he wanted follicle measurements next time.


----------



## jchic

Hopeful - congrats!! 

How was everyones weekend?


----------



## GettingBroody

Hopeful - that's great news! Grow embies grow!! (I already posted that yesterday but for some reason it didn't show :shrug:)

MoBaby - good luck today. Hope you don't feel too groggy after.

Welcome ThreeBirds! :hi: Fx'd for you!

Tiff - good luck with the ER today!! Can't wait to hear your update!

Mj and l8bloomer - how are ye PUPO girls feeling?!


----------



## l8bloomer

threebirds, welcome. :flower:

mrsC, great that you're starting clomid. :happydance:

GettingBroody, I'm doing ok. I'm currently 5dp3dt, so early days yet. I did notice today that instead of getting less bloated, I've gained about 1.5 inches around my waist. My RE did prescribe some medication to mitigate potential OHSS but it was only for a short period (8 days) and I took the last pill a couple of days ago. Anyway, I won't worry about it for now. I feel fine with no other symptoms (don't know if this is good or bad). I'll see if I continue to expand before hitting the panic button. It could be because I've been eating more than usual.:shrug:


----------



## everhopeful

Mobaby- good luck today. Let us know how it all goes!

Threebirds- welcome!!

L8bloomer- are you drinking lots? From what I have heard its quite normal to bloat a bit and like you said, you have no other symptoms!

AFM- I am currently in down reg and have a scan on the 25th to hopefully be given the green light to start stimming!


----------



## Tella

Hopeful4911 said:


> Hi everyone- havent been on the thread in some time. Had alot of catching up!
> 
> mrsc- So sorry to hear about your situation, but I hope the best for you and the IUI!
> 
> I had my ER yesterday, they retrieved 9 eggs. 7 mature and all 7 fertilized. I hoping they all progress nicely and I am able to freeze some. So nervous that I wont have any to freeze :( i go in on Thursday for my ET. I can't wait,so excited!
> God luck everyone!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance: THat is awesome news. Hope they all growing strong and that you get 2 wonderful embies for your transfer on Thursday and the other 5 must also be great for freezing!



MoBaby said:


> very nervous! bed soon then wake up and go. i will update after when iget home and when im not sleepy

GL for today. ONce it is over, you are one step closer to that forever baby! :flower:



threebirds said:


> Hi all
> Just reading thru this thread & hoping to learn as much as possible. I'm a ltttcer but new to IVF/ICSI. We're having ICSI in July, antagonist protocol. Anticipate poor/no response (low AMH, low AFC, high FSH), OH also has low count, motility etc. Every chance we wont get to EC, but we have to try!
> :dust:

GL with your IVF, maybe you should look into DHEA to assist wiht response. Its suppose to help wiht ovarian failure.



MrsC8776 said:


> AFM~ One week until AF is due and then I start clomid. I hear clomid is great and puts ladies in a great mood. :haha: Not! I'm excited though.

Almost time for your bfp to be in the making. I must say Clomid was kind to me, only hot flushes was bad.



drsquid said:


> yay hopeful
> 
> had to run by work today to look for something (doing cross stitch and somehow i lost the fabric grrrr. ) didnt find it either. anyway just to pick on my doc i got my friend to do a quick scan and take a pic.. sent it to him this time (he said the other day to keep him up to date on my followup scans). he wrote back that he wanted follicle measurements next time.

:haha: That is so funny!!!!!



l8bloomer said:


> threebirds, welcome. :flower:
> 
> mrsC, great that you're starting clomid. :happydance:
> 
> GettingBroody, I'm doing ok. I'm currently 5dp3dt, so early days yet. I did notice today that instead of getting less bloated, I've gained about 1.5 inches around my waist. My RE did prescribe some medication to mitigate potential OHSS but it was only for a short period (8 days) and I took the last pill a couple of days ago. Anyway, I won't worry about it for now. I feel fine with no other symptoms (don't know if this is good or bad). I'll see if I continue to expand before hitting the panic button. It could be because I've been eating more than usual.:shrug:

Fx'd your bean is implated and causing the bloating. I also had bloathing but it had alot to do with the constipation from the progesterone as well.



everhopeful said:


> Mobaby- good luck today. Let us know how it all goes!
> 
> Threebirds- welcome!!
> 
> L8bloomer- are you drinking lots? From what I have heard its quite normal to bloat a bit and like you said, you have no other symptoms!
> 
> AFM- I am currently in down reg and have a scan on the 25th to hopefully be given the green light to start stimming!

Fx'd for the 25th!!!!! I should be starting around the 19th, so we will be close :thumbup:

AFM > 9DPO, AF due on Sunday :happydance: Cant wait to start!


----------



## DaisyQ

Update... 

Went to the doc this am, and I'm making progress but running into the same problem as last time. I have 2 follicles on the left at 16-17mm, then I have another at 14 mm, and a few (maybe 2?) others at 10-11. The right has FINALLY woken up, but is lagging far behind, with 2 at 11mm and 2 at 10mm. No one has said the "C" word (cancel), so I'm hopeful I will move ahead to ER, but I'm not super optimistic about how many mature eggs will be retrieved. Right now it sounds like maybe the three biggest ones. Which is suboptimal for sure. Going to ask my RN when she calls what the deal is, and I will be going back again tomorrow, and my own doctor will be there so hopefully we can discuss it a little then. The doctor today said that she thinks ER might be Thursday or Friday. So that's the deal... Not sure how to feel. Semi-excited to possibly make it to ER, but disappointed my follicles are all different sizes again, and concerned about going into ER with so few mature follicles. Really hoping the bigger ones slow down and the smaller ones catch up.


----------



## jchic

L8bloomer - that sounds promising! When are you planning to test?

Tella - YAY 9DPO! So exciting!!!

Daisy - you will make it to ER....I think you will have at least 5-6 follies at a decent size by Thursday!

Threebirds - welcome!

Dr Squid, Mrs C, Mobaby - how are you ladies?

AFM - got AF! Glad the surgery didnt throw off my cycle. IVF starts with Day 21 of next period, so I really am feeling good now....we are so close!!!!


----------



## tiffttc

GettingBroody said:


> Hopeful - that's great news! Grow embies grow!! (I already posted that yesterday but for some reason it didn't show :shrug:)
> 
> MoBaby - good luck today. Hope you don't feel too groggy after.
> 
> Welcome ThreeBirds! :hi: Fx'd for you!
> 
> Tiff - good luck with the ER today!! Can't wait to hear your update!
> 
> Mj and l8bloomer - how are ye PUPO girls feeling?!


Gettingbroody- thanks for thinking about me i had my ER this morning they reterived 14 eggs they said they look good but the procedure was the most painful experiance i have ever been through i dont mean to scare any1 because everyone will have a diff reaction to pain but i thought it was really painful but i hope it wil be worth it:shrug: i was really dissy and tired after but that was because of the drugs so i just have to wait for the all important phone call in the morning and they also told me that if i feel ok over the next few days like no bloatedness headaches nausa or vomting i should be ok to transfer 1 embryo back in because iam at risk of hyperstimulation so i just hope i feel ok but they said it will prob be a day 5 transfer so fingers crossed 

Daisy83- how was your scan this morning i hope everything was ok and you can still continue with this cycle......i cant wait to hear your update??


----------



## michelle01

DaisyQ said:


> Update...
> 
> Went to the doc this am, and I'm making progress but running into the same problem as last time. I have 2 follicles on the left at 16-17mm, then I have another at 14 mm, and a few (maybe 2?) others at 10-11. The right has FINALLY woken up, but is lagging far behind, with 2 at 11mm and 2 at 10mm. No one has said the "C" word (cancel), so I'm hopeful I will move ahead to ER, but I'm not super optimistic about how many mature eggs will be retrieved. Right now it sounds like maybe the three biggest ones. Which is suboptimal for sure. Going to ask my RN when she calls what the deal is, and I will be going back again tomorrow, and my own doctor will be there so hopefully we can discuss it a little then. The doctor today said that she thinks ER might be Thursday or Friday. So that's the deal... Not sure how to feel. Semi-excited to possibly make it to ER, but disappointed my follicles are all different sizes again, and concerned about going into ER with so few mature follicles. Really hoping the bigger ones slow down and the smaller ones catch up.

That is great DaisyQ!!! You are so close and before you know it you will be PUPO!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Tella

DaisyQ said:


> Update...
> 
> Went to the doc this am, and I'm making progress but running into the same problem as last time. I have 2 follicles on the left at 16-17mm, then I have another at 14 mm, and a few (maybe 2?) others at 10-11. The right has FINALLY woken up, but is lagging far behind, with 2 at 11mm and 2 at 10mm. No one has said the "C" word (cancel), so I'm hopeful I will move ahead to ER, but I'm not super optimistic about how many mature eggs will be retrieved. Right now it sounds like maybe the three biggest ones. Which is suboptimal for sure. Going to ask my RN when she calls what the deal is, and I will be going back again tomorrow, and my own doctor will be there so hopefully we can discuss it a little then. The doctor today said that she thinks ER might be Thursday or Friday. So that's the deal... Not sure how to feel. Semi-excited to possibly make it to ER, but disappointed my follicles are all different sizes again, and concerned about going into ER with so few mature follicles. Really hoping the bigger ones slow down and the smaller ones catch up.

Im also positive that you will make it to ER. One thing i have learnt from my IVF cycle is that i would rather have fewer better quality eggies than lots of lower quality eggs. I pray that you will have your mirracle eggie extracted on Thursday or Friday and that he/she will be your forever bean!



tiffttc said:


> GettingBroody said:
> 
> 
> Hopeful - that's great news! Grow embies grow!! (I already posted that yesterday but for some reason it didn't show :shrug:)
> 
> MoBaby - good luck today. Hope you don't feel too groggy after.
> 
> Welcome ThreeBirds! :hi: Fx'd for you!
> 
> Tiff - good luck with the ER today!! Can't wait to hear your update!
> 
> Mj and l8bloomer - how are ye PUPO girls feeling?!
> 
> 
> Gettingbroody- thanks for thinking about me i had my ER this morning they reterived 14 eggs they said they look good but the procedure was the most painful experiance i have ever been through i dont mean to scare any1 because everyone will have a diff reaction to pain but i thought it was really painful but i hope it wil be worth it:shrug: i was really dissy and tired after but that was because of the drugs so i just have to wait for the all important phone call in the morning and they also told me that if i feel ok over the next few days like no bloatedness headaches nausa or vomting i should be ok to transfer 1 embryo back in because iam at risk of hyperstimulation so i just hope i feel ok but they said it will prob be a day 5 transfer so fingers crossed
> 
> Daisy83- how was your scan this morning i hope everything was ok and you can still continue with this cycle......i cant wait to hear your update??Click to expand...

Congrats on the 14 eggies! Fx'd you dont get any OHSS symptoms and are cleared to do your trasfer in 5 days time. Try and keep yourself busy in the next few days, i know it feels like a eternity waiting for the transfer. :hugs:


----------



## jchic

tiff - you are PUPO now! :)


----------



## daisy83

DaisyQ said:


> Update...
> 
> Went to the doc this am, and I'm making progress but running into the same problem as last time. I have 2 follicles on the left at 16-17mm, then I have another at 14 mm, and a few (maybe 2?) others at 10-11. The right has FINALLY woken up, but is lagging far behind, with 2 at 11mm and 2 at 10mm. No one has said the "C" word (cancel), so I'm hopeful I will move ahead to ER, but I'm not super optimistic about how many mature eggs will be retrieved. Right now it sounds like maybe the three biggest ones. Which is suboptimal for sure. Going to ask my RN when she calls what the deal is, and I will be going back again tomorrow, and my own doctor will be there so hopefully we can discuss it a little then. The doctor today said that she thinks ER might be Thursday or Friday. So that's the deal... Not sure how to feel. Semi-excited to possibly make it to ER, but disappointed my follicles are all different sizes again, and concerned about going into ER with so few mature follicles. Really hoping the bigger ones slow down and the smaller ones catch up.

*DaisyQ* - I'm pretty much the same story as you! i went this morning - I have 3 good ones, two @16mm and one @ 17mm. I had 3 @10mm ansd 3 @ 11mm. And another 12 under 10mm. Today our options were either cancel and do another cycle in a few months but start on 150iu with an antagonist protocol or just proceed. They know that my response was due to the dose being too low, they were fearful of OHSS because of my high AMH. We decided to just go for it, there's a chance the smaller ones might catch up but we're maybe looking at only 3 eggs. We know the odds are stacked against this cycle but you never know - this might just be the lucky one! My ER is Thursday so we're identical at the moment! Fingers crossed for you, it's not an ideal situation for us both but we have to stay positive. My nurse said today that some people only ever get 3 but fall pregnant. Will be thinking of you xx :flower:


----------



## DaisyQ

Thank you daisy83. Thinking of you as well!


----------



## s08

Daisies, I completely agree with Tella's comment above. Quality over quantity! I hope things progress well in the next few days for you ladies!

Congrats on the great numbers, Tiff! My ER recovery was painful too...worse than most women describe it. I thought I had a fairly high pain tolerance, but maybe not. The good news is that I was feeling great by day 3, so you'll be fine in no time, I'm sure.


----------



## GettingBroody

Speaking of pain ladies, I was doubled over with ov cramps last night - get them most months, some months worse than others. Just wondering if anyone else gets them and if so what effects stimming has on them? Can't help but think - if I'm this uncomfortable for one egg what'll it be like for lots of eggs...?! :shock:


----------



## DaisyQ

Got the call with my E2 results - only 509. So not even doubled from last time. ??? I am probably triggering tomorrow or the next day - why is my estrogen so dang LOW?


----------



## drsquid

today for us. The little ones grew and the big ones aren't enormous so we are good. Waitin to hear about trigger dose and what time I go on Weds. Of course doc had to ruin it by saying .... We don't know what the quality will be. Grr good thing I like you stupid doc and know you talk without thinking but.. He needs to work on this negative thing. Also waiting to hear from my lawyer apparbetly we got assigned a court room now I just gotta find out when I need to show up. I'm in a bit of limbo right now. Have to update him that I won't be there weds and might be iffy Thursday.


----------



## MrsC8776

l8bloomer said:


> threebirds, welcome. :flower:
> 
> mrsC, great that you're starting clomid. :happydance:
> 
> GettingBroody, I'm doing ok. I'm currently 5dp3dt, so early days yet. I did notice today that instead of getting less bloated, I've gained about 1.5 inches around my waist. My RE did prescribe some medication to mitigate potential OHSS but it was only for a short period (8 days) and I took the last pill a couple of days ago. Anyway, I won't worry about it for now. I feel fine with no other symptoms (don't know if this is good or bad). I'll see if I continue to expand before hitting the panic button. It could be because I've been eating more than usual.:shrug:

Good luck! Hopefully OHSS doesn't happen. :thumbup:



DaisyQ said:


> Update...
> 
> Went to the doc this am, and I'm making progress but running into the same problem as last time. I have 2 follicles on the left at 16-17mm, then I have another at 14 mm, and a few (maybe 2?) others at 10-11. The right has FINALLY woken up, but is lagging far behind, with 2 at 11mm and 2 at 10mm. No one has said the "C" word (cancel), so I'm hopeful I will move ahead to ER, but I'm not super optimistic about how many mature eggs will be retrieved. Right now it sounds like maybe the three biggest ones. Which is suboptimal for sure. Going to ask my RN when she calls what the deal is, and I will be going back again tomorrow, and my own doctor will be there so hopefully we can discuss it a little then. The doctor today said that she thinks ER might be Thursday or Friday. So that's the deal... Not sure how to feel. Semi-excited to possibly make it to ER, but disappointed my follicles are all different sizes again, and concerned about going into ER with so few mature follicles. Really hoping the bigger ones slow down and the smaller ones catch up.

Fingers crossed for you! I hope that everything goes well. I look forward to your update tomorrow. 



jchic said:


> L8bloomer - that sounds promising! When are you planning to test?
> 
> Tella - YAY 9DPO! So exciting!!!
> 
> Daisy - you will make it to ER....I think you will have at least 5-6 follies at a decent size by Thursday!
> 
> Threebirds - welcome!
> 
> Dr Squid, Mrs C, Mobaby - how are you ladies?
> 
> AFM - got AF! Glad the surgery didnt throw off my cycle. IVF starts with Day 21 of next period, so I really am feeling good now....we are so close!!!!

Yay for AF showing and the surgery not throwing it off. 

I'm doing ok, thank you for asking. Just kinda hanging out and waiting for AF. I just want to get started. 



tiffttc said:


> GettingBroody said:
> 
> 
> Hopeful - that's great news! Grow embies grow!! (I already posted that yesterday but for some reason it didn't show :shrug:)
> 
> MoBaby - good luck today. Hope you don't feel too groggy after.
> 
> Welcome ThreeBirds! :hi: Fx'd for you!
> 
> Tiff - good luck with the ER today!! Can't wait to hear your update!
> 
> Mj and l8bloomer - how are ye PUPO girls feeling?!
> 
> 
> Gettingbroody- thanks for thinking about me i had my ER this morning they reterived 14 eggs they said they look good but the procedure was the most painful experiance i have ever been through i dont mean to scare any1 because everyone will have a diff reaction to pain but i thought it was really painful but i hope it wil be worth it:shrug: i was really dissy and tired after but that was because of the drugs so i just have to wait for the all important phone call in the morning and they also told me that if i feel ok over the next few days like no bloatedness headaches nausa or vomting i should be ok to transfer 1 embryo back in because iam at risk of hyperstimulation so i just hope i feel ok but they said it will prob be a day 5 transfer so fingers crossed
> 
> Daisy83- how was your scan this morning i hope everything was ok and you can still continue with this cycle......i cant wait to hear your update??Click to expand...

14 is a great number! Sorry you had a bad experience and it was so painful. I hope you get a wonderful update! 



daisy83 said:


> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> Update...
> 
> Went to the doc this am, and I'm making progress but running into the same problem as last time. I have 2 follicles on the left at 16-17mm, then I have another at 14 mm, and a few (maybe 2?) others at 10-11. The right has FINALLY woken up, but is lagging far behind, with 2 at 11mm and 2 at 10mm. No one has said the "C" word (cancel), so I'm hopeful I will move ahead to ER, but I'm not super optimistic about how many mature eggs will be retrieved. Right now it sounds like maybe the three biggest ones. Which is suboptimal for sure. Going to ask my RN when she calls what the deal is, and I will be going back again tomorrow, and my own doctor will be there so hopefully we can discuss it a little then. The doctor today said that she thinks ER might be Thursday or Friday. So that's the deal... Not sure how to feel. Semi-excited to possibly make it to ER, but disappointed my follicles are all different sizes again, and concerned about going into ER with so few mature follicles. Really hoping the bigger ones slow down and the smaller ones catch up.
> 
> *DaisyQ* - I'm pretty much the same story as you! i went this morning - I have 3 good ones, two @16mm and one @ 17mm. I had 3 @10mm ansd 3 @ 11mm. And another 12 under 10mm. Today our options were either cancel and do another cycle in a few months but start on 150iu with an antagonist protocol or just proceed. They know that my response was due to the dose being too low, they were fearful of OHSS because of my high AMH. We decided to just go for it, there's a chance the smaller ones might catch up but we're maybe looking at only 3 eggs. We know the odds are stacked against this cycle but you never know - this might just be the lucky one! My ER is Thursday so we're identical at the moment! Fingers crossed for you, it's not an ideal situation for us both but we have to stay positive. My nurse said today that some people only ever get 3 but fall pregnant. Will be thinking of you xx :flower:Click to expand...

It really sounds like you ladies are in the same position. I hope that everything goes well and that the other ones catch up. :thumbup:



drsquid said:


> today for us. The little ones grew and the big ones aren't enormous so we are good. Waitin to hear about trigger dose and what time I go on Weds. Of course doc had to ruin it by saying .... We don't know what the quality will be. Grr good thing I like you stupid doc and know you talk without thinking but.. He needs to work on this negative thing. Also waiting to hear from my lawyer apparbetly we got assigned a court room now I just gotta find out when I need to show up. I'm in a bit of limbo right now. Have to update him that I won't be there weds and might be iffy Thursday.

Fx for you! I agree... your dr needs to work on the negative thinking. Thats the last thing you need right now.


----------



## tiffttc

jchic said:


> tiff - you are PUPO now! :)

jchic- i wish i was at that stage iam not there yet.........iam just after EC so hopefully they will be transfering on day5 and then i will PUPO i really hope i dont OHSS so i can go ahead with the transfer 




s08 said:


> Daisies, I completely agree with Tella's comment above. Quality over quantity! I hope things progress well in the next few days for you ladies!
> 
> Congrats on the great numbers, Tiff! My ER recovery was painful too...worse than most women describe it. I thought I had a fairly high pain tolerance, but maybe not. The good news is that I was feeling great by day 3, so you'll be fine in no time, I'm sure.

s08- my recovery is actually not that painfull but the procedure itself was really painful iam doing ok now through


----------



## daisy83

tiffttc said:


> Daisies- my recovery is actually not that painfull but the procedure itself was really painful iam doing ok now through

That's great *tiff*, I'm not looking forward to EC! I get a choice of sedation or patient controlled pain relief - I'm opting for sedation! Fingers crossed for lots of little embryos xx


----------



## DaisyQ

At my clinic they knock you out. Thank goodness.


----------



## drsquid

I'm supposed to go to court this week. When I told the lawyer I was gonna have to miss weds he was pretty pissed (even though I warned him). I'm going to look into just doing local so I can go to court after


----------



## never2late70

I am terrified of ER now :nope:


----------



## Hopeful4911

My clinic they knock you out too. I didn't remember a thing. The next day I felt bloated and like I had a huge gas bubble. It was uncomfortable but nothing too bad if you can take the day to rest. Good luck to the ladies getting retrieval done soon! Hope its nice and easy for you! :)


----------



## daisy83

Wish I could get knocked out too! I've had sedation before when I had my wisdom teeth removed and I don't remember a thing! Here's hoping I don't remember it - nearly passed out at the HSG so not looking good! x


----------



## Hopeful4911

Oh gosh , my HSG was terrible I cried SO bad, I hope ET is easier then that. Best of luck with your retrieval! I hope you don't remember a thing! :)


----------



## jchic

You, my clinic knocks you out!

Tiff - I think you will have plenty to transfer on day 5!


----------



## MoBaby

hey girls wanted to update. i got home around 845 pm EST...I was out of surgery by 330 and in recovery by 430 but my poor bladder :( i couldnt pee! so they pumped me full of fluids (around 4. 5) liters and finally! but im already puffy and will surly be tubby and puffy tomorrow!

mild pain now, took pain med at 9pm and im gettung very sleepy again so i will turn in soon.

Now about the surgery. Was planned to be 2 hours and ended up being 3.5. fibrod very large, removed abnormal uterine tissue. But what threw my re (and me) is i have a unicornuate uterus . i never had an hsg and since we found out right away that we had severe male factor i never had an extensive workup nor needed it. all other tests were fine. i have always had a slight curve to my endometrium; now we know why. So re ended up removing the part of my uterus that was malformed (there ar more details but i wont go into them). Bad news: i only have 1 tube :( only a right tube. ive always had 2 good looking ovaries. and the half of uterus that is formed right looks good now after the hysteroscopy. so heres what i learned today:
our male factor infertility would have ended up being female factor if dh had normal sperm we were doomed as i was being formed in my moms womb!
vaginal delivery is not an option at all anymore. i would probably need c-section scheduled early. 
i will now need close monitorning during pregnancy- idk if this means i need to go high risk or not?
i am fibroid free!
i see re i 2-4 weeks. i will probably go in 2.5 bc im not able to exercise for at least 2 and with the extrastuff today i want to wait to be cleared in person. and i can walk but thats boring
He said ivf in september!
he gave me pretty pics  

imhoping these4 battle wounds dont get nuch morepainful right now its the left lower one that hurts some.i think im going t do just fine though  thanks for your girls support! <3


----------



## MrsC8776

MoBaby~ I'm so sorry that you had a rough time. Not one part of that sounds like fun but at least it's over now right? I'm glad they gave you some meds to help with the pain. It sounds like you got a lot of news today. :hugs: 

No matter what though you will have a child. We all go through the struggles and in the end we will all make it. It's good you know about what could have been if your DH normal sperm. That helps them in the near future when you go through IVF. 

Yay for being fibroid free now!! Get some rest and I hope your healing time is quick. :flower:


----------



## drsquid

mobaby- wow always crazy to find out parts of you arent the way you always thought of them. kind of why i dont wanna scan my brain (im a neuroradiologist) cause i just dont wanna know

just did my last stim shot.. trigger at 10.30 pm


----------



## raelynn

Mobaby - Glad you are done and recovering now! It sounds like it was a pretty crazy day. At least you know everything now so it wouldn't be yet another surprise down the line.


----------



## everhopeful

Mobaby- glad you are recovering now! One step closer to that baby in your arms!! Xx


----------



## GettingBroody

Mobaby - wow, that's a lot to take in for one day! At least the FS knows exactly what he is dealing with now so there hopefully won't have to be any surpise change of plans in the future... I hope the pain meds do their job and you're not too uncomfortable. Rest up and get dh to spoil you! :hugs:


----------



## everhopeful

Drsquid- how exciting!! So close now!!


----------



## daisy83

Hey everyone - 

For once, *NOTHING* to do with IVF or TTC... Just had the Olympic torch jog past my house, was passed from torchbearer to torchbearer right at the front door! Very exciting, think I needed that to cheer me up!!! 

Thanku London 2012!!!! :happydance:

xxx


----------



## DaisyQ

Daisy83, how cool!

Mobaby - wow. Crazy stuff. I'm sorry that your case is more complicated than you thought, but at least it sounds like the problems are mostly resolved now. And don't worry about your one tube - you won't need it with IVF, so no harm no foul? :hugs:

Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## tiffttc

jchic said:


> You, my clinic knocks you out!
> 
> Tiff - I think you will have plenty to transfer on day 5!

jchic- thanks i really hope so.......so i got my phone call this morning and 6 eggs fertilised out 14 the reterived yesterday so iam happy enough with that she said she is happy with them........and i have no signs of OHSS so far so i just hope it stays that way she said that tomorrow morning will be decision day whether they wil transfer and on what day or frezze i really hope they transfer 1 and i will have 5 :cold:s say a prayer for me girls

never2late-dont be terrified i didnt mean to scare anyone mayb that was just my experiance yours could be easy sailing dont stress :hugs:


----------



## jchic

Tiff, 6 is great! I am keeping my you in my prayers!


----------



## everhopeful

Tiff- 6 is fab!! Hope you get to freeze 5!!


----------



## shazhester76

About to start Short protocol, norethisterone on day 18, then Gonal F, & Cetrotide.. beginning on july


----------



## Irish_eyes

daisy83 said:


> Irish - On my AMH leaflet it says 5-15 is normal, <5 is low, >15 is high. So yours looks pretty normal to me! :happydance:

Thank you Daisy for this, this made me feel a lot better. Did your clinic give you this leaflet? 

Hello everyone, I am really sorry for lack of personal but like I said before this thread is so fast pacing I can't keep up. :haha:

Just wanted to let you know that I rang the clinic today to find out about the appt for my meds. Apparently, they posted the letter on the 6th June!!! But she was able to tell me that I was to pick meds up on the 29th June. :happydance: I would say I will be starting them a few days later. :happydance:

Although, I thought I would have got the appt a bit sooner but hey ho....I least I have it now.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Daisy, the torch went through our village last week and I was so exciting because it was Paddy Kielty carrying it. :haha:


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi ladies... 

Here is todays update:

E2 was 784 to be exact. Follicles are as follows:

On the left side:
3 at 16 mm
1 at 14 mm
3 in the 11-13 range
3 < 10

On the right side:
4 in the 11-13 range
4 < 10

So um... that's 18 total. :saywhat:

Before get ahead of myself, there's probably only 4 mature ones at this point, but the doctor said that the 11-13 ones are "possible" so that's another 7 "possible" eggs. So I'm looking at 4-11 mature eggs... PLEASE GOD, let me get all 11, or even... 6 or 7??

Daisy83 - what is cooking with you?


----------



## BlueStorm

tiffttc - 6 is great, I will pray that they all grow into beautiful embies!

Daisy - glad to see things are picking up for you!

Sorry I can't keep up with all you ladies but I hope you are all doing well.

AFM - CD1 today so I should be starting FET protocol on Thursday after b\w and u\s. Hopefully the process goes fast and smooth!


----------



## daisy83

Irish_eyes said:


> Daisy, the torch went through our village last week and I was so exciting because it was Paddy Kielty carrying it. :haha:

Aww we didn't have anyone famous carrying it! Think my sister might be on the Scottish news though, she was right in the way of the cameras! :haha:

Yeah my clinic gave me the AMH leaflet, just a standard NHS little yellow leaflet. xx


----------



## Tella

drsquid said:


> I'm supposed to go to court this week. When I told the lawyer I was gonna have to miss weds he was pretty pissed (even though I warned him). I'm going to look into just doing local so I can go to court after

Ah hope you can manage not to go to court. :hugs:



never2late70 said:


> I am terrified of ER now :nope:

Dont be, its not that bad. Are you being sedated?



Hopeful4911 said:


> Oh gosh , my HSG was terrible I cried SO bad, I hope ET is easier then that. Best of luck with your retrieval! I hope you don't remember a thing! :)

ET is a breeze, its much like a IUI if you have had one.



MoBaby said:


> hey girls wanted to update. i got home around 845 pm EST...I was out of surgery by 330 and in recovery by 430 but my poor bladder :( i couldnt pee! so they pumped me full of fluids (around 4. 5) liters and finally! but im already puffy and will surly be tubby and puffy tomorrow!
> 
> mild pain now, took pain med at 9pm and im gettung very sleepy again so i will turn in soon.
> 
> Now about the surgery. Was planned to be 2 hours and ended up being 3.5. fibrod very large, removed abnormal uterine tissue. But what threw my re (and me) is i have a unicornuate uterus . i never had an hsg and since we found out right away that we had severe male factor i never had an extensive workup nor needed it. all other tests were fine. i have always had a slight curve to my endometrium; now we know why. So re ended up removing the part of my uterus that was malformed (there ar more details but i wont go into them). Bad news: i only have 1 tube :( only a right tube. ive always had 2 good looking ovaries. and the half of uterus that is formed right looks good now after the hysteroscopy. so heres what i learned today:
> our male factor infertility would have ended up being female factor if dh had normal sperm we were doomed as i was being formed in my moms womb!
> vaginal delivery is not an option at all anymore. i would probably need c-section scheduled early.
> i will now need close monitorning during pregnancy- idk if this means i need to go high risk or not?
> i am fibroid free!
> i see re i 2-4 weeks. i will probably go in 2.5 bc im not able to exercise for at least 2 and with the extrastuff today i want to wait to be cleared in person. and i can walk but thats boring
> He said ivf in september!
> he gave me pretty pics
> 
> imhoping these4 battle wounds dont get nuch morepainful right now its the left lower one that hurts some.i think im going t do just fine though  thanks for your girls support! <3

WOW that is alot that was done, but atleast you can now look forward and now that no physical problems exist anymore, the bean must just inplant and grow!!!!

Hope you feel better quickly :flower:



daisy83 said:


> Hey everyone -
> 
> For once, *NOTHING* to do with IVF or TTC... Just had the Olympic torch jog past my house, was passed from torchbearer to torchbearer right at the front door! Very exciting, think I needed that to cheer me up!!!
> 
> Thanku London 2012!!!! :happydance:
> 
> xxx

That is soooo cool!



tiffttc said:


> jchic said:
> 
> 
> You, my clinic knocks you out!
> 
> Tiff - I think you will have plenty to transfer on day 5!
> 
> jchic- thanks i really hope so.......so i got my phone call this morning and 6 eggs fertilised out 14 the reterived yesterday so iam happy enough with that she said she is happy with them........and i have no signs of OHSS so far so i just hope it stays that way she said that tomorrow morning will be decision day whether they wil transfer and on what day or frezze i really hope they transfer 1 and i will have 5 :cold:s say a prayer for me girls
> 
> never2late-dont be terrified i didnt mean to scare anyone mayb that was just my experiance yours could be easy sailing dont stress :hugs:Click to expand...

Yay for 6 eggies, now just grow little ones grow!!! Fx;d you will have 5 frosties and 1 to transfer :thumbup:



DaisyQ said:


> Hi ladies...
> 
> Here is todays update:
> 
> E2 was 784 to be exact. Follicles are as follows:
> 
> On the left side:
> 3 at 16 mm
> 1 at 14 mm
> 3 in the 11-13 range
> 3 < 10
> 
> On the right side:
> 4 in the 11-13 range
> 4 < 10
> 
> So um... that's 18 total. :saywhat:
> 
> Before get ahead of myself, there's probably only 4 mature ones at this point, but the doctor said that the 11-13 ones are "possible" so that's another 7 "possible" eggs. So I'm looking at 4-11 mature eggs... PLEASE GOD, let me get all 11, or even... 6 or 7??
> 
> Daisy83 - what is cooking with you?

Looking much better!!!! Im glad i only get scaned on CD3 and then 10 again otherwise i will freak out about the daily progress. Also my FS doesnt do E2 at all, just goes by size. Might ask him to do it this cycle.



BlueStorm said:


> tiffttc - 6 is great, I will pray that they all grow into beautiful embies!
> 
> Daisy - glad to see things are picking up for you!
> 
> Sorry I can't keep up with all you ladies but I hope you are all doing well.
> 
> AFM - CD1 today so I should be starting FET protocol on Thursday after b\w and u\s. Hopefully the process goes fast and smooth!

:happydance: Yay for getting started so quickly, i cant believe it is time for that already for you! Fx'd for the bfp!!

AFM > 10dpo, have now picked up a nasty YI, so just want to get rid of it :nope:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Is it possible after a Trigger shot...to not ovulate?!?!?! I think I might need to call my doc...but they will just laugh at me like I'm some sort of crazy person....I had the darkest OPK in all the world.....and no temp rise at all on my chart :(

My pelvic area is KILLING ME...and I've gained about 3ish pounds in the past day.....I duno what to think at this point.....just wanting to cry it out some :( I suppose.

This was my OPK a couple of days ago... :(
 



Attached Files:







YAY.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## drsquid

Yay torch. Knowing me it'd go right past my house and I'd miss it(but wonder all the noise was)

Daisy- yay fingers crossed

I triggered last night. Exactly 2.5 hrs later my ovaries started hurting. In addition to worrying about court, difficultly lying on my stomach (my preferred position) and thinking about Er I didn't exactly sleep. This am has been meh so far (couldn't find the thin cardigan I wanted, already too hot in what I chose to wear, my stupid transit card isn't working so I ended up having to use cash and getting $3.80 in dimes as change). Tomorrow can only be better and I have a ride. Yay


----------



## jchic

Drsquid - this is exciting!

Andrea - I think the trigger forces ovulation....


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I think its SUPPOSED to....but I don't think it worked an I can't get it confirmed usually after O I have a HUGE temp rise...but...no such luck this time...I duno..maybe I got too stressed out about something or I duno :( maybe I did O an not a good rise I dunoooo I kinda give up....:(


----------



## tiffttc

AndreaFlorida said:


> I think its SUPPOSED to....but I don't think it worked an I can't get it confirmed usually after O I have a HUGE temp rise...but...no such luck this time...I duno..maybe I got too stressed out about something or I duno :( maybe I did O an not a good rise I dunoooo I kinda give up....:(

AndreaFlorida-when i took my trigger shot i felt a bit of pelvic pain kinda like AF cramps i dont temp i dont really understand it and everything was fine with me with IUI and IVF iam sure everything is perfect with you try not to look into things to much dont stress :thumbup:

iam just wondering girls is it normal to have pain in pelvic area 1 day after EC because i do its not really bad but its there on and off iam just really nervous ill get OHSS please someone tell me its normal


----------



## MoBaby

tiff pelvic pain is normal. it can last for several days. i had pain w/urination for several days.
drssquid: ec soon! no worries its a piece of cake. im sorry yoy didnt sleep well :(
andrea: ive heard of ovidrel not working but this usually doesnt happen. you ovulated more eggie than usual so i think you hurt from that. i think the body is just off after so you cant go by temp. is it possible you are getting ohss? call your dr...they may want to see you. 
daisy: glad to see your eggies are cooperating. i hope they get closer to 11 also  
afm im doing suprisingly well. minimal pain, taking light meds nothing crazy. what is killing me is ive retained all this fluid. i weighed myself and im almost 6 lbs more this am than last! my legs and joints are so tight. i feel like stay puff marshmellow man! i can also still feel the gas in my belly. its weird. but im gad im not hurting too bad for now  tomorrow may be another story.


----------



## DaisyQ

Andrea, it can take 40+ hours to ovulate after trigger. My first iui, my temp rose 2 days after the iui, which was ~72 hours after trigger. It can also take a day for there to be enough progesterone secreted for a temp rise. All tha pelvic pressure is probably O pains. I've had that every stimulated cycle.


----------



## BlueStorm

Andrea - don't worry if you didn't have a temp rise. I didn't either after trigger, they actually recommend not to temp b\c the trigger shot can mess up the temps.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Thanks for all those kind words :) I'll try not to worry about it an I think tonight is a break from emm BD I'm soooo tired of it lol we have done it every single day...GAHHHHHH I'm taking a drink night LOL just a lil alcohol wont hurt an the doc said might actually help me to relax a little :) Gonna have some drinks after my adoption class is over ;)


----------



## MrsC8776

tiffttc said:


> jchic said:
> 
> 
> You, my clinic knocks you out!
> 
> Tiff - I think you will have plenty to transfer on day 5!
> 
> jchic- thanks i really hope so.......so i got my phone call this morning and 6 eggs fertilised out 14 the reterived yesterday so iam happy enough with that she said she is happy with them........and i have no signs of OHSS so far so i just hope it stays that way she said that tomorrow morning will be decision day whether they wil transfer and on what day or frezze i really hope they transfer 1 and i will have 5 :cold:s say a prayer for me girls
> 
> never2late-dont be terrified i didnt mean to scare anyone mayb that was just my experiance yours could be easy sailing dont stress :hugs:Click to expand...

6 eggs fertilized is great! I will be thinking of you and crossing my fingers for your 5 day transfer. 



DaisyQ said:


> Hi ladies...
> 
> Here is todays update:
> 
> E2 was 784 to be exact. Follicles are as follows:
> 
> On the left side:
> 3 at 16 mm
> 1 at 14 mm
> 3 in the 11-13 range
> 3 < 10
> 
> On the right side:
> 4 in the 11-13 range
> 4 < 10
> 
> So um... that's 18 total. :saywhat:
> 
> Before get ahead of myself, there's probably only 4 mature ones at this point, but the doctor said that the 11-13 ones are "possible" so that's another 7 "possible" eggs. So I'm looking at 4-11 mature eggs... PLEASE GOD, let me get all 11, or even... 6 or 7??
> 
> Daisy83 - what is cooking with you?

Fingers crossed for many eggs at ER. 



BlueStorm said:


> tiffttc - 6 is great, I will pray that they all grow into beautiful embies!
> 
> Daisy - glad to see things are picking up for you!
> 
> Sorry I can't keep up with all you ladies but I hope you are all doing well.
> 
> AFM - CD1 today so I should be starting FET protocol on Thursday after b\w and u\s. Hopefully the process goes fast and smooth!

Yay for CD1! Now you can get started. 



AndreaFlorida said:


> Is it possible after a Trigger shot...to not ovulate?!?!?! I think I might need to call my doc...but they will just laugh at me like I'm some sort of crazy person....I had the darkest OPK in all the world.....and no temp rise at all on my chart :(
> 
> My pelvic area is KILLING ME...and I've gained about 3ish pounds in the past day.....I duno what to think at this point.....just wanting to cry it out some :( I suppose.
> 
> This was my OPK a couple of days ago... :(

I agree with the other girls. Try not to worry. I hope the pain goes away for you and you catch the egg this month! 



drsquid said:


> Yay torch. Knowing me it'd go right past my house and I'd miss it(but wonder all the noise was)
> 
> Daisy- yay fingers crossed
> 
> I triggered last night. Exactly 2.5 hrs later my ovaries started hurting. In addition to worrying about court, difficultly lying on my stomach (my preferred position) and thinking about Er I didn't exactly sleep. This am has been meh so far (couldn't find the thin cardigan I wanted, already too hot in what I chose to wear, my stupid transit card isn't working so I ended up having to use cash and getting $3.80 in dimes as change). Tomorrow can only be better and I have a ride. Yay

Yay for trigger shot! Hopefully tomorrow is a better day. 



tiffttc said:


> AndreaFlorida said:
> 
> 
> I think its SUPPOSED to....but I don't think it worked an I can't get it confirmed usually after O I have a HUGE temp rise...but...no such luck this time...I duno..maybe I got too stressed out about something or I duno :( maybe I did O an not a good rise I dunoooo I kinda give up....:(
> 
> AndreaFlorida-when i took my trigger shot i felt a bit of pelvic pain kinda like AF cramps i dont temp i dont really understand it and everything was fine with me with IUI and IVF iam sure everything is perfect with you try not to look into things to much dont stress :thumbup:
> 
> iam just wondering girls is it normal to have pain in pelvic area 1 day after EC because i do its not really bad but its there on and off iam just really nervous ill get OHSS please someone tell me its normalClick to expand...

I would think that the pain the day after ER is normal with what they have to do to get your eggs. I hope the pain fades fast though. 

Tella~ Sorry to hear you have a YI. I've had one before and they are no fun at all. 

MoBaby~ I'm glad recovery is going as well as it can. Sorry to hear your joins are hurting though. Are they worried about the fluid and weight gain?

Irish~ Yay for getting started soon!


----------



## oneof14

Hey ladies, I am about to start my official IVF (i assume) today at around 3:30, I started spotting, I called the clinic and the administrator told me that if I start my full flow before 9:00 tonight, today would be considered my 1st day and if not then tomorrow would be considered my 1st day. I have to go on day 2, I really hope I dont now get confused with full flow.. lol.. Also, how long should I anticipate stimming? I am concerned because my DH will be away on business from this saturday until next saturday??


----------



## Mammywannabe

hi faith,
I think its the first day of proper bleed, not discharge...is your first day.
That is what the nurse told me anyway.
I am nearly there also.
Waiting on the AF now which is due this week, then starting ICSI ...so thinking maybe thurs or friday.

I just want to get started now....another pregancy announcement at the weekend.......sick if it now..with everyone preggers

hopefully we will get there soon.......

hugs to all of ye gals on the june cycle ...and beyond
reading all your posts have kept me sane on this lonely journey, were no one really cares or understands if they are not in the situ

:wacko:


----------



## oneof14

Thanks Mammy, I hope we get our BFP too. I am so completely nervous about the entire process..


----------



## DaisyQ

I had the same issue. Started spotting on a Wednesday, and didn't get full flow until Friday. My nurse decided to call Thursday day one, although it was light. I think it's better to err on the early side of calling it day one, because when you go for monitoring they will be able to tell from your lining and your hormone levels of you are ready to stim. If your levels are off, they may have you wait a day.


----------



## BlueStorm

I agree and always call it a day early if im not sure. I always spot before and its so hard to tell day one.

One~ can u freeze dh's sprem? Usually you stim for about 10 days it seems so maybe its a good idea to freeze in case


----------



## TTB

Hi ladies, I've been absent for a while and there are like 50 pages to catch up on :o. I won't have time to catch up on them all :(

Congrats to all those with their BFP's!

Big :hugs: to all the ladies with BFN's!!

AFM - I managed to get an earlier appt at the FS, he has ordered lots of tests to try and figure out why we had 2 chemicals and poor quality embies. They will be testing the DNA in DH's :spermy:, I've had a bunch of blood taken and they are testing for clotting disorders, immune problems etc. I also have to have a pelvic MRI and biopsy of my lining next cycle. All of these tests will push my next ivf cycle back to either August or September. So we are having a bit of a break from it all and hope they find something in these tests that explains why we are having these problems and that it can be treated.

I won't be so active in this thread for a while but will pop in to follow all you lovely ladies progress.


----------



## oneof14

Thanks Daisy and Blue, I am taking your advice and going in tomorrow as day 2. I'm terrified that this won't work. I knw you ladies know the emotions I'm going through! I've been so busy at work that I am hoping it helps pass the time!!!

Daisy I am so happy you are progressing and I can not believe your almost ready for ER! I'm sure everything will go great!!

Blue, wow you are almost there as well, one last hurdle and youll get your BFP!!! We did have DH spem frozen, but they say fresh is best and I want the optimal results. But if we must use the frozen that we will!!

TTB, sorry for what your going through, I hope your tests come back perfectly fine. Sometimes a break can help you with the ttc stress where as you don't have To monitor everyday!!


----------



## drsquid

omg court was sooo boring. i think id rather do egg retrieval without anesthesia and a dull needle.. soo ready for er tomorrow


----------



## jchic

Dr Squid - GL tomorrow!

One - congrats on getting started!!! This is exciting :) Cant wait to hear your BFP in a few weeks! 

xo


----------



## MoBaby

hey ladies i need to do a little rant and im sorry but anyways..

im pissed. im pissed ive been going through all this ivf stuff since august and just now after 2 failed ivf cycles im just being told i have a unicornuate uterus? wth? imagine what could have happened. the re removed the abnormal horn but if the pregnancy would have been there i would have been screwed. im just getting angry. i know this greatly reduces our chances even more now and i will be high risk if it ever happens. i just feel deflated and hopeless. is it common practice for the female to have hsg when the diagnosis is severe male factor? i dont understand why this wasnt seen! ive had 17,000 ultrasounds and 2 saline ultrasounds and a pelvic mri. have our attempts been futile? are we fighting an impossible battle? im just really upset with all this. i feel like im broken and im not fixable. sorry for the rant.


----------



## oneof14

Thanks jchic, you're right behind me!

MoBaby, I'm sorry you are going through such a rough time! It common to feel like this. Why do you feel as if youre climbing an uphill battle? What did your doctor say after the surgery abut the results? My DH always tells me that its not over until the doctor say we can not have children!!! This too shall pass and in the end, it will be so worth it!!!


----------



## MoBaby

we havent officially talked. he spoke with dh who doesnt understand all the lingo 100%. he told dh we can go ahead with ivf in sept. he only told me you have a unicornuate uterus b/c i was just waking up..i was too sleepy and drugged to have questions/emotions when he told me.i cant wait until my follow up now. so many questions. this was a suprise to everyone.


----------



## oneof14

I understand, but the fact that the doc gave you the go ahead for IVF in September is a good sign! I pray your recovery goes well and you hear some good news!!


----------



## oneof14

Drs good luck tomorrow!! How exciting!


----------



## drsquid

thanks,. really hoping to be able to throw it all up in docs face =)


----------



## MrsC8776

MoBaby said:


> hey ladies i need to do a little rant and im sorry but anyways..
> 
> im pissed. im pissed ive been going through all this ivf stuff since august and just now after 2 failed ivf cycles im just being told i have a unicornuate uterus? wth? imagine what could have happened. the re removed the abnormal horn but if the pregnancy would have been there i would have been screwed. im just getting angry. i know this greatly reduces our chances even more now and i will be high risk if it ever happens. i just feel deflated and hopeless. is it common practice for the female to have hsg when the diagnosis is severe male factor? i dont understand why this wasnt seen! ive had 17,000 ultrasounds and 2 saline ultrasounds and a pelvic mri. have our attempts been futile? are we fighting an impossible battle? im just really upset with all this. i feel like im broken and im not fixable. sorry for the rant.

:hugs: I can totally see why you are pissed. I would be too! They should have checked everything before your first IVF. As you know we have male factor infertility. I had an HSG done about 8 months ago and then a SIS a month ago. It is standard at both the clinics I went to to do those things. I thought it was standard everywhere. I'm so sorry. I know you like your dr but that stuff should have been done before hand. You are not broken or unfixable. You dr should have done some looking around before the first IVF and gotten rid of the fibroid when it first showed up. I know you are frustrated and I don't blame you. Everything is going to work out. You and DH will have a child through this coming IVF. :hugs:

I will come back to check up on the other ladies in a few minutes. :flower:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

MoBaby lots of :hugs: :hug: to you :( that is terrible they couldn't have found that sooner.....darn doctors sometimes....that is frustrating hopefully they get it all figured out for you!


----------



## MrsC8776

oneof14 said:


> Hey ladies, I am about to start my official IVF (i assume) today at around 3:30, I started spotting, I called the clinic and the administrator told me that if I start my full flow before 9:00 tonight, today would be considered my 1st day and if not then tomorrow would be considered my 1st day. I have to go on day 2, I really hope I dont now get confused with full flow.. lol.. Also, how long should I anticipate stimming? I am concerned because my DH will be away on business from this saturday until next saturday??

Yay for getting started! I think freezing your DH's sperm would be a good idea just incase. 



TTB said:


> Hi ladies, I've been absent for a while and there are like 50 pages to catch up on :o. I won't have time to catch up on them all :(
> 
> Congrats to all those with their BFP's!
> 
> Big :hugs: to all the ladies with BFN's!!
> 
> AFM - I managed to get an earlier appt at the FS, he has ordered lots of tests to try and figure out why we had 2 chemicals and poor quality embies. They will be testing the DNA in DH's :spermy:, I've had a bunch of blood taken and they are testing for clotting disorders, immune problems etc. I also have to have a pelvic MRI and biopsy of my lining next cycle. All of these tests will push my next ivf cycle back to either August or September. So we are having a bit of a break from it all and hope they find something in these tests that explains why we are having these problems and that it can be treated.
> 
> I won't be so active in this thread for a while but will pop in to follow all you lovely ladies progress.

Thats great that you got an earlier appt. I hope all the testing goes well and you get some answers. 



drsquid said:


> omg court was sooo boring. i think id rather do egg retrieval without anesthesia and a dull needle.. soo ready for er tomorrow

Good luck tomorrow! Sorry court was so boring. 

Hopeful4911~ How are your embies doing? It's almost ET day!! 

l8bloomer~ When is your testing/beta date?


----------



## GettingBroody

MoBaby - :hugs: We have male factor too and since my blood work was all fine there's been no suggestion of further tests for me...

DrS - good luck with the ER!!

OneOf - yay for starting!! :dance:

TTB - good luck with all the testing :hugs:

Jenny - how was your second beta?

Tiff - hope the embies are growing well! Do you get daily updates? How do you feel today?

Tella - ugh, YI are no fun! Hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## Tella

TTB said:


> Hi ladies, I've been absent for a while and there are like 50 pages to catch up on :o. I won't have time to catch up on them all :(
> 
> Congrats to all those with their BFP's!
> 
> Big :hugs: to all the ladies with BFN's!!
> 
> AFM - I managed to get an earlier appt at the FS, he has ordered lots of tests to try and figure out why we had 2 chemicals and poor quality embies. They will be testing the DNA in DH's :spermy:, I've had a bunch of blood taken and they are testing for clotting disorders, immune problems etc. I also have to have a pelvic MRI and biopsy of my lining next cycle. All of these tests will push my next ivf cycle back to either August or September. So we are having a bit of a break from it all and hope they find something in these tests that explains why we are having these problems and that it can be treated.
> 
> I won't be so active in this thread for a while but will pop in to follow all you lovely ladies progress.

Hope you get answers soon, i personally prefer knowing whats wrong so that we can fix or work on it. Unexplained to me is terrifing. Fx'd for a spedy return in results and that if anything is wrong, you will have a quick fix.



drsquid said:


> omg court was sooo boring. i think id rather do egg retrieval without anesthesia and a dull needle.. soo ready for er tomorrow

I know i hate being in court, it is terrible! We had a court case that had to be translated and i understood both languages, that was even worse.



MoBaby said:


> hey ladies i need to do a little rant and im sorry but anyways..
> 
> im pissed. im pissed ive been going through all this ivf stuff since august and just now after 2 failed ivf cycles im just being told i have a unicornuate uterus? wth? imagine what could have happened. the re removed the abnormal horn but if the pregnancy would have been there i would have been screwed. im just getting angry. i know this greatly reduces our chances even more now and i will be high risk if it ever happens. i just feel deflated and hopeless. is it common practice for the female to have hsg when the diagnosis is severe male factor? i dont understand why this wasnt seen! ive had 17,000 ultrasounds and 2 saline ultrasounds and a pelvic mri. have our attempts been futile? are we fighting an impossible battle? im just really upset with all this. i feel like im broken and im not fixable. sorry for the rant.

Mo :hugs::hugs::hugs:

It is naturally to feel like this, you need time to recover. Get answers from your doc and then decide if you gonna stay with him or maybe start fresh with a new doc you can trust again.

You will have your baby! :hug:



GettingBroody said:


> MoBaby - :hugs: We have male factor too and since my blood work was all fine there's been no suggestion of further tests for me...
> 
> DrS - good luck with the ER!!
> 
> OneOf - yay for starting!! :dance:
> 
> TTB - good luck with all the testing :hugs:
> 
> Jenny - how was your second beta?
> 
> Tiff - hope the embies are growing well! Do you get daily updates? How do you feel today?
> 
> Tella - ugh, YI are no fun! Hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Me too, unless they did the HSG during my LAP an Ovarian drilling im not sure i had one. But ive atleast seen photos of my uterus so that is normal. 

Yeah it is horrible:growlmad: im trying to treat it naturally wiht yogurt, cranberry juice, lots of garlic at night and tea tree creme seems to be helping.

AFM > 11DPO, temp is dropping so AF will be here on Sunday as expected. Im just glad she wont be delaying anything and she is coming naturally :happydance:


----------



## DaisyQ

Mobaby, I'm so sorry. :hugs: I can understand your frustration and feelings of defeat. The good news is that they fixed it. I did have a HSG, but we were still unexplained at that point - so it wasn't yet male factor. I have NOT had a saline sonogram, and I've been worrying that I should have. I asked my doctor about it, and she said it's not absolutely necessary since I've had the HSG. I'm just worried I may have a small polyp or something which will affect implantation. If this cycle is bust, I will have to wait until August to start again due to the lab closing, so I may elect to have the sono then. There is a lady on another thread who had NO indication from any tests that there was anything abnormal about her uterus. But after two failed IVF cycles (and maybe a failed FET), she had a hysteroscopy, and they found extensive scar tissue and also these small, flat polyps that weren't visible on HSG, ultrasound or saline sono. So unless undergoing hysteroscopy becomes standard of care, most of us will never know if we have an abnormality. And it seems only after repeated failure do they run ALL the tests. It's a shame to have to pay out of pocket for IVF if it fails, when all those other tests are covered...

AFM - here is my update:

My retrieval will be Friday. My doctor says we can expect 4-6 mature eggs. So not great, but hey, it's better than a canceled cycle. I'm secretly hoping for more of course. 

I can NEVER remember the count, so I will update once I get the call from my nurse but it sounded like one at 19, two at 18, maybe one at 17, one or two at 15, one or two at 13, one or two at 12, and one or two at 11, with more less than 10. ? I will update later with exact #s. Just excited to get to retrieval. :happydance:


----------



## jchic

Mobaby - I completely agree with Oneof14 on this one....its so difficult, but take comfort in the fact that they did remove the abnormality. When I found out I had Stage 3 endo I was PISSED. I thought the same thing - after ALL this, how could they NOT find this out until NOW?! But in the end, it works out. You can continue with IVF and all your little bean has to do is snuggle in tight, which it will. Have faith that all the twists and turns will lead to you being a mom. Its so hard to see the forest through the trees, but it is there. Im praying for you!

Dukes - so excited for ya :) You will get 6-8 or more I bet. The smaller ones will catch up. If you get prego, which you will, I literally am going to have triple faith in Dr Morris since I am right behind ya! yay for NJ playdates :)

Squid - cant wait to hear your update! Thinking and praying for you today!!!

AFM - CD3 and just waiting for this AF to be done, so we can start our protocol! OH YEAH!


----------



## michelle01

MoBaby - :hugs: I am sorry for what you are going through and feeling the way you do! I have one tube, so I know how that feels! And as far as the testing, they should have done everything up front! Just when you think you are ready to start and something comes up. Hang in there....you will get your BFP!!! I may be joining you in September based on all my roadblocks, so we can get through this journey together :hugs:

DaisyQ....how exciting!! You are almost there!! :happydance:

AFM...I am just waiting for my results from my second blood workup, but I have a feeling they will be the same with a high count for my natural killer cells :nope: Then I can make the appt with the specialist and move on from there.


----------



## oneof14

Daisy, that is great news!! So happy to you are on your way to retrival, hoping for some good looking eggs!!

Jchic, when do you anticipate you starting the process? 

Drs - looking forward to the update!!

Michelle - I am thinking about you and hoping that you have some good test results.

AFM - had my baseline day 2 b/w and sono today, just waiting to see if I can start the injections. I've been on the estrogen patch for a little over a week and boy is my AF the worst its been in a while (not sure if its the patch or coincidence). Such awful cramps and so much blood with clots (sorry, TMI), made for a very intresting sono. I bled through my pants this morning, so after walking to the clinic, I had to walk home, take a quick shower and change then come to work. So surprised I made in the office by 9:00.


----------



## jchic

Hi One :) - we are starting on CD21 (estrace) of my July cycle. I just started my June AF, so alittle over a month away. My ER should be scheduled somewhere around Aug 12-16th approx, depending on AF, stims, etc. Are you excited to start?


----------



## TTC With PCOS

Hello Everyone, 

I am due to start injections on the 2nd week of July I was feeling positive until recently finding out both my brother & my husbands brother's wife are expecting their first. 
Neither of the have had any problems & both are 3 months gone, so the will both be due around the same time as well. 

I'm really trying to pick myself back up but it just feels like every time I do I get another blow. 
Does anyone have any experience with this & if so how did you get through it?

Thank you for listening
X X X


----------



## MoBaby

daisy: yippie for friday!
drsquid: how are you?
thanks everyone for the support. mrsc: re did offer to remove the fibroid at first but i didnt want to. he thought either way was okay but he said if we failed another cycle it would come out. i wish i would have just done it off the bat but i was scared. 
ttc: welcome!sorry you got that news :( it stinks! 
one: hope you can start injections soon! exciting getting started!


----------



## BlueStorm

Mo - I'm so sorry you are feeling so down. I don't blame you for feeling this way and you have every right to be pissed that this is just being found. You will get there and just try to get thru this summer and then you will be onto another round. :hugs:

TTC - So sorry for your battle and about the news you recieved. This is always so hard to deal with especially when it's a double blow like that. I really don't know what to say except it sucks and sometimes it's better to distance yourself from those people as much as possible and just pretend it's not happening! I decided to stop going to baby showers, ect for right now. It's too hard and most everyone in my life knows what we are going thru so I hope that they can understand somewhat, and if not I don't really care!


----------



## oneof14

jchic said:


> Hi One :) - we are starting on CD21 (estrace) of my July cycle. I just started my June AF, so alittle over a month away. My ER should be scheduled somewhere around Aug 12-16th approx, depending on AF, stims, etc. Are you excited to start?

I am on the same protocol, I started my estrogen patches on Day 19 (which is when they told me to come in and based on my blood work). I am extremely excited to start and equally as frightened. I dont know if I am prepared for any roadblocks, you know) so, I mentally told myself this is it, day 1 - take it one day at a time. Continue w/acupuncture and see what happens. Lets acutally see if I take that advice. Especially w/my DH being away all next week :growlmad:

I am so excited for you too!! Hopefully, we have or BFP shortly!!


----------



## jchic

Agreed! I cant even think of roadblocks right now, I will totally let it take over, and we need to stay positive! Its hard sometimes, I know it! Where will DH be?


----------



## oneof14

Its so extremely hard to be positive especially with an almost daily update and constantly thinking, "is this information good or bad"! 

DH will be in Vegas for the first 1/2 of the week and Pittsburgh for the 2nd half. This time of year he is constantly traveling (which is why we put off IVF in May). But hopefully after June, he'll have the summer to relax.


----------



## haj624

oneof14 said:


> Daisy, that is great news!! So happy to you are on your way to retrival, hoping for some good looking eggs!!
> 
> Jchic, when do you anticipate you starting the process?
> 
> Drs - looking forward to the update!!
> 
> Michelle - I am thinking about you and hoping that you have some good test results.
> 
> AFM - had my baseline day 2 b/w and sono today, just waiting to see if I can start the injections. I've been on the estrogen patch for a little over a week and boy is my AF the worst its been in a while (not sure if its the patch or coincidence). Such awful cramps and so much blood with clots (sorry, TMI), made for a very intresting sono. I bled through my pants this morning, so after walking to the clinic, I had to walk home, take a quick shower and change then come to work. So surprised I made in the office by 9:00.

So exciting!!!



MoBaby said:


> hey ladies i need to do a little rant and im sorry but anyways..
> 
> im pissed. im pissed ive been going through all this ivf stuff since august and just now after 2 failed ivf cycles im just being told i have a unicornuate uterus? wth? imagine what could have happened. the re removed the abnormal horn but if the pregnancy would have been there i would have been screwed. im just getting angry. i know this greatly reduces our chances even more now and i will be high risk if it ever happens. i just feel deflated and hopeless. is it common practice for the female to have hsg when the diagnosis is severe male factor? i dont understand why this wasnt seen! ive had 17,000 ultrasounds and 2 saline ultrasounds and a pelvic mri. have our attempts been futile? are we fighting an impossible battle? im just really upset with all this. i feel like im broken and im not fixable. sorry for the rant.

I am so so sorry love:hugs:



drsquid said:


> omg court was sooo boring. i think id rather do egg retrieval without anesthesia and a dull needle.. soo ready for er tomorrow




oneof14 said:


> Hey ladies, I am about to start my official IVF (i assume) today at around 3:30, I started spotting, I called the clinic and the administrator told me that if I start my full flow before 9:00 tonight, today would be considered my 1st day and if not then tomorrow would be considered my 1st day. I have to go on day 2, I really hope I dont now get confused with full flow.. lol.. Also, how long should I anticipate stimming? I am concerned because my DH will be away on business from this saturday until next saturday??

YAYYY!!!



tiffttc said:


> jchic said:
> 
> 
> You, my clinic knocks you out!
> 
> Tiff - I think you will have plenty to transfer on day 5!
> 
> jchic- thanks i really hope so.......so i got my phone call this morning and 6 eggs fertilised out 14 the reterived yesterday so iam happy enough with that she said she is happy with them........and i have no signs of OHSS so far so i just hope it stays that way she said that tomorrow morning will be decision day whether they wil transfer and on what day or frezze i really hope they transfer 1 and i will have 5 :cold:s say a prayer for me girls
> 
> never2late-dont be terrified i didnt mean to scare anyone mayb that was just my experiance yours could be easy sailing dont stress :hugs:Click to expand...

Thats great!!!


daisy83 said:


> Hey everyone -
> 
> For once, *NOTHING* to do with IVF or TTC... Just had the Olympic torch jog past my house, was passed from torchbearer to torchbearer right at the front door! Very exciting, think I needed that to cheer me up!!!
> 
> Thanku London 2012!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Thats so cool!!!
> xxx




tiffttc said:


> GettingBroody said:
> 
> 
> Hopeful - that's great news! Grow embies grow!! (I already posted that yesterday but for some reason it didn't show :shrug:)
> 
> MoBaby - good luck today. Hope you don't feel too groggy after.
> 
> Welcome ThreeBirds! :hi: Fx'd for you!
> 
> Tiff - good luck with the ER today!! Can't wait to hear your update!
> 
> Mj and l8bloomer - how are ye PUPO girls feeling?!
> 
> 
> Gettingbroody- thanks for thinking about me i had my ER this morning they reterived 14 eggs they said they look good but the procedure was the most painful experiance i have ever been through i dont mean to scare any1 because everyone will have a diff reaction to pain but i thought it was really painful but i hope it wil be worth it:shrug: i was really dissy and tired after but that was because of the drugs so i just have to wait for the all important phone call in the morning and they also told me that if i feel ok over the next few days like no bloatedness headaches nausa or vomting i should be ok to transfer 1 embryo back in because iam at risk of hyperstimulation so i just hope i feel ok but they said it will prob be a day 5 transfer so fingers crossed
> 
> Daisy83- how was your scan this morning i hope everything was ok and you can still continue with this cycle......i cant wait to hear your update??Click to expand...


ER was painful for me too


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. Monday night when dh went to do my progesterone and said my butt on both sides was all right and bumpy...it looked like a rash. Since like Sunday my butt had felt itchy but that happened once with my Lupron shots. But I had decided to call the dr. They told me to come in. So I went in yesterday and the nurse said she thinks I have cellulitis... which is a bacterial infection. If it doesnt get treated the right way or right away you can die from it. So needless to say I spend yesterday crying bc i was afraid something was going to happen to the babies. But they put me on antibiotics and told me to put a hot compress on my butt on my butt 3 times a day. I'm hoping it goes away quickly and doessnt have any negative effects.s


On a bright side, I hit 6 weeks today and we have our next sono on Friday :)


----------



## noasaint

Omg Haj!!!!! I must've missed your post about twins. Congrats girl!!!!


----------



## haj624

noasaint said:


> Omg Haj!!!!! I must've missed your post about twins. Congrats girl!!!!

Thank you!!!
You're so close to ER!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

......today my tests are a TAD darker than yesterday :) FX...I would post a pic but definitely don't want to affend anyone :) I love ya girls way too much in here for that!

Haj that is GREAT news..will be saying special prayers for you with the antibiotics and will be praying for the babies too :)


----------



## haj624

AndreaFlorida said:


> ......today my tests are a TAD darker than yesterday :) FX...I would post a pic but definitely don't want to affend anyone :) I love ya girls way too much in here for that!
> 
> Haj that is GREAT news..will be saying special prayers for you with the antibiotics and will be praying for the babies too :)

Good I'm glad they are getting darker.

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I just duno if its b/c my urine was diluted yesterday more so than today :) who knows...I guess in a few more days we'll know for sure whats going on :)


----------



## jchic

HAJ! So so soooooo happy to see that you and your little bundles are good. My mom had cellulitis - you need to be careful! Monitor it and honestly make sure you follow up with meds, ok?


----------



## haj624

jchic said:


> HAJ! So so soooooo happy to see that you and your little bundles are good. My mom had cellulitis - you need to be careful! Monitor it and honestly make sure you follow up with meds, ok?

I'm hoping its just mild. It's not really too red anymore, just bumpy.


----------



## tiffttc

Hey girls just thought id pop in for a update so..........the embryo person rang me this morning and she told me that all 6 embryos are still dividing as they should be so she is looking to do a day5 ET so it can be a blast and since i still am felling ok and dont have any syptoms of OHSS so far hopefully i will have something still to frezze by day5 she said that before they do ET she wants me to have a scan to see is ther any fluid around my ovaries and if i get the all clear then ET will be able to be done my fingers and toes are crossed i really hope i can get it done 

girls this might sound really crazy but i want yer opinion i have being weighing myself since EC and the day after EC i was weighing 9st 10lbs today i weighed myself again and iam 9st 9lbs so if i was getting OHSS and my belly was bloating and i weigh heavier right??? what do ye think??? iam just really afraid iam going to get it 

Haj- i think i remember reading something before about you having fluid around your ovaries what happened that time again??And dont worry about your rash i think they have got it on time and if they thought it would do anything to your babies they would have addmitted you or scaned you or something dont stress you will have heathly beautiful babies and you will be just fine!!!:hugs::thumbup:


----------



## oneof14

Haj, sorry to hear about that, are you finished with the shots? or have them given you something else?


----------



## jchic

tiff - thats great news about the eggies! They will make it to blast stage and you will have your transfer soon! If you are feeling better, and the bloat is slowly going away, I think its safe to assume you dont have OHSS, which is great!


----------



## oneof14

tiff - that's great news! I think that if you had OHSS that you would be in pain, so I think you're ok.


----------



## tiffttc

oneof14 said:


> tiff - that's great news! I think that if you had OHSS that you would be in pain, so I think you're ok.

oneof14-iam in a small bit of pain but iam going to put that down to the EC which was really painfull for me but i dont have headaches nausa and i dont feel bloated i really hope everything goies well the next few days is going to be mental torture until i find out they can deffently transfer ha i think iam starting to sound crazy at this stage :haha:



jchic said:


> tiff - thats great news about the eggies! They will make it to blast stage and you will have your transfer soon! If you are feeling better, and the bloat is slowly going away, I think its safe to assume you dont have OHSS, which is great!

thanks Jchic- maybe your right and maybe iam just over thinking things but do you think that because iam not gaining weight thats a good sign:blush:


----------



## oneof14

tiif - we all sound crazy at this point and we totally understand eachother. I am sure you are fine and going to be ready for ET in a few days.

AFM - I got my instructions for tonight and tomorrow. 4 vials of bravelle and 2 menopur and DH starts his antibiotic. This is it, praying for no roadblocks!! I go in Friday, just for bloodwork.


----------



## jchic

One - NO ROADBLOCKS!!!!!! Smooth sailing honey! 

Tiff - I think so, not gaining is a good thing, stay positive xxoo


----------



## oneof14

Thanks Jchic - you too!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Welcome all the new girls! :hi:

Tiff - great news about your embies! Hope your pain eases up soon.

Haj - so sorry to hear that :-( Hope the meds kick in and do their job nice and fast...

Afm, got a phone call from the nurse at the FS to say that dhs blood results came back and there's no chromosomal problems :dance: So we have an apt on Tuesday to go through the whole procedure and figure out our schedule etc - yay!!!!


----------



## oneof14

GettingB, thats great news!! Next Step BFP!!


----------



## Lucie73821

Just wanted to update. After meeting with the RE, we have decided to try one iui with injectibles late next month. If we are unsuccessful, we will move on to ivf #2 in October. 

Thanks for all your support ladies, I wish the best for all of you!


----------



## michelle01

Lucie73821 said:


> Just wanted to update. After meeting with the RE, we have decided to try one iui with injectibles late next month. If we are unsuccessful, we will move on to ivf #2 in October.
> 
> Thanks for all your support ladies, I wish the best for all of you!

Good luck Lucie! I hope things work out and your successful next month!!! :winkwink:


----------



## drsquid

mobaby- i have to say.. it is weird that it wasnt seen on the mri or the hsg. how did they explain you only having 1 tube on hsg?

had my egg retrieval today. i didnt think it was painful and went out to lunch after. went with a friend who is going to the same ivf doctor and his eyes nearly bugged out of his head when he saw us both (he knows we are friends but..) he saw her first and looked quite confused. all went smoothly. got 13 eggs, and 12 were mature so.. yay. already bummed about my 1 sad immature egg even though that is silly. tomorrow i find out how many fertilized (and i know i have to be ready to lose a bunch). of course doc for some reason decided to talk to me when i was still hammered. all i caught was 13 and had to call him later for more details. nurse said he looked really happy with the results (which is nice from dr doom and gloom)


----------



## oneof14

Lucie, good luck - I do hope you get your much deserved BFP!

Drs - that is an awesone number of eggies!!Looking forward to your fertilization report.


----------



## MrsC8776

DaisyQ said:


> AFM - here is my update:
> 
> My retrieval will be Friday. My doctor says we can expect 4-6 mature eggs. So not great, but hey, it's better than a canceled cycle. I'm secretly hoping for more of course.
> 
> I can NEVER remember the count, so I will update once I get the call from my nurse but it sounded like one at 19, two at 18, maybe one at 17, one or two at 15, one or two at 13, one or two at 12, and one or two at 11, with more less than 10. ? I will update later with exact #s. Just excited to get to retrieval. :happydance:

Yay!! you are almost there! 



TTC With PCOS said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am due to start injections on the 2nd week of July I was feeling positive until recently finding out both my brother & my husbands brother's wife are expecting their first.
> Neither of the have had any problems & both are 3 months gone, so the will both be due around the same time as well.
> 
> I'm really trying to pick myself back up but it just feels like every time I do I get another blow.
> Does anyone have any experience with this & if so how did you get through it?
> 
> Thank you for listening
> X X X

Welcome :hi: Try and stay positive and focus on what the future will hold for you. It will happen! 



haj624 said:


> Hey ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. Monday night when dh went to do my progesterone and said my butt on both sides was all right and bumpy...it looked like a rash. Since like Sunday my butt had felt itchy but that happened once with my Lupron shots. But I had decided to call the dr. They told me to come in. So I went in yesterday and the nurse said she thinks I have cellulitis... which is a bacterial infection. If it doesnt get treated the right way or right away you can die from it. So needless to say I spend yesterday crying bc i was afraid something was going to happen to the babies. But they put me on antibiotics and told me to put a hot compress on my butt on my butt 3 times a day. I'm hoping it goes away quickly and doessnt have any negative effects.s
> 
> 
> On a bright side, I hit 6 weeks today and we have our next sono on Friday :)

:wacko: that sounds scary. I'm glad they are helping you and gave you some medication for it. Please take care of yourself and your little ones. 



AndreaFlorida said:


> ......today my tests are a TAD darker than yesterday :) FX...I would post a pic but definitely don't want to affend anyone :) I love ya girls way too much in here for that!
> 
> Haj that is GREAT news..will be saying special prayers for you with the antibiotics and will be praying for the babies too :)

Are you talking about OPK's or HPT's? How long does the trigger shot usually stay in your system? Fingers crossed the line stays dark. 



tiffttc said:


> Hey girls just thought id pop in for a update so..........the embryo person rang me this morning and she told me that all 6 embryos are still dividing as they should be so she is looking to do a day5 ET so it can be a blast and since i still am felling ok and dont have any syptoms of OHSS so far hopefully i will have something still to frezze by day5 she said that before they do ET she wants me to have a scan to see is ther any fluid around my ovaries and if i get the all clear then ET will be able to be done my fingers and toes are crossed i really hope i can get it done
> 
> girls this might sound really crazy but i want yer opinion i have being weighing myself since EC and the day after EC i was weighing 9st 10lbs today i weighed myself again and iam 9st 9lbs so if i was getting OHSS and my belly was bloating and i weigh heavier right??? what do ye think??? iam just really afraid iam going to get it
> 
> Haj- i think i remember reading something before about you having fluid around your ovaries what happened that time again??And dont worry about your rash i think they have got it on time and if they thought it would do anything to your babies they would have addmitted you or scaned you or something dont stress you will have heathly beautiful babies and you will be just fine!!!:hugs::thumbup:

Thats a wonderful report! Fx for you. 

With OHSS a person usually gains quite a bit so I think you are in the clear. :thumbup:



oneof14 said:


> tiif - we all sound crazy at this point and we totally understand eachother. I am sure you are fine and going to be ready for ET in a few days.
> 
> AFM - I got my instructions for tonight and tomorrow. 4 vials of bravelle and 2 menopur and DH starts his antibiotic. This is it, praying for no roadblocks!! I go in Friday, just for bloodwork.

I'm excited for you!! Friday will be here in no time. 



GettingBroody said:


> Welcome all the new girls! :hi:
> 
> Tiff - great news about your embies! Hope your pain eases up soon.
> 
> Haj - so sorry to hear that :-( Hope the meds kick in and do their job nice and fast...
> 
> Afm, got a phone call from the nurse at the FS to say that dhs blood results came back and there's no chromosomal problems :dance: So we have an apt on Tuesday to go through the whole procedure and figure out our schedule etc - yay!!!!

Thats great news about the results. Fx for good news on Tuesday. 



Lucie73821 said:


> Just wanted to update. After meeting with the RE, we have decided to try one iui with injectibles late next month. If we are unsuccessful, we will move on to ivf #2 in October.
> 
> Thanks for all your support ladies, I wish the best for all of you!

I really hope the IUI is a success for you. Do you know a round about date for the IUI? 



drsquid said:


> mobaby- i have to say.. it is weird that it wasnt seen on the mri or the hsg. how did they explain you only having 1 tube on hsg?
> 
> had my egg retrieval today. i didnt think it was painful and went out to lunch after. went with a friend who is going to the same ivf doctor and his eyes nearly bugged out of his head when he saw us both (he knows we are friends but..) he saw her first and looked quite confused. all went smoothly. got 13 eggs, and 12 were mature so.. yay. already bummed about my 1 sad immature egg even though that is silly. tomorrow i find out how many fertilized (and i know i have to be ready to lose a bunch). of course doc for some reason decided to talk to me when i was still hammered. all i caught was 13 and had to call him later for more details. nurse said he looked really happy with the results (which is nice from dr doom and gloom)

That is great news! I'm glad you were not in pain and you got a great count for ER. I look forward to your update tomorrow.


----------



## MoBaby

drsquid: never had hsg just the saline sonogram.this is the first im hearing of 1 tube. i thought i was normal. im back at work on monday and im going to have another radiologist take a peak at the mri. 

im glad you got so many eggies! cant wait to hear fert report. lucie: fx iui works!


----------



## GettingBroody

Lucie - fx'd for your IUI!

DrSquid - 12 mature eggs, that's great!! Will send them fertilisation vibes tonight!:haha:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Oh its the HPT's getting taaaaaaaaaad bit darker but could be b/c my urine was a little diluted yesterday we'll see what happens with tomorrow mornings I'd think its too early for them to get darker I'm only 5dpT...so I duno.....I hate waiting games thats all it ever is though I should be used to it by now!


----------



## MrsC8776

Good luck tomorrow Daisy83 and Hopeful4911 :happydance:


----------



## raelynn

Baseline was all good for me today. Injection class tomorrow and starting stims on Saturday!


----------



## MrsC8776

raelynn said:


> Baseline was all good for me today. Injection class tomorrow and starting stims on Saturday!

Thats great news. I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hi, can I join you all in here? I am moving from 4 failed IUI's to my first IVF cycle. I start BC pills Saturday to start this cycle. I'm hoping it is more successful than the IUIs have been.


----------



## MrsC8776

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Hi, can I join you all in here? I am moving from 4 failed IUI's to my first IVF cycle. I start BC pills Saturday to start this cycle. I'm hoping it is more successful than the IUIs have been.

Welcome :hi: Sorry to hear about the failed IUI's. Fingers crossed that IVF is what you need to get your BFP.


----------



## GettingBroody

Welcome Baby! :hi: fx'd you'll be announcing your bfp really soon!

Raelynn - so exciting for you! good luck with the injection class today!

Daisy83 - good luck with the ER today. Hope it isn't too painful and they get a good number of nice mature eggs!

Hopeful - good luck with your ET! You'll be PUPO really soon! How many are they putting back? Looking forward to your update!


----------



## Tella

DaisyQ said:


> AFM - here is my update:
> 
> My retrieval will be Friday. My doctor says we can expect 4-6 mature eggs. So not great, but hey, it's better than a canceled cycle. I'm secretly hoping for more of course.
> 
> I can NEVER remember the count, so I will update once I get the call from my nurse but it sounded like one at 19, two at 18, maybe one at 17, one or two at 15, one or two at 13, one or two at 12, and one or two at 11, with more less than 10. ? I will update later with exact #s. Just excited to get to retrieval. :happydance:

Fx'd you get a few more but 4-6 is definitely better than a cancelled cycle :hugs:

Also the smaller ones might just catch up wiht the boost of the extra HCG!

GL for tomorrow! 



jchic said:


> AFM - CD3 and just waiting for this AF to be done, so we can start our protocol! OH YEAH!

Hope she leaves quickly and that you can get started soon!



michelle01 said:


> AFM...I am just waiting for my results from my second blood workup, but I have a feeling they will be the same with a high count for my natural killer cells :nope: Then I can make the appt with the specialist and move on from there.

Sorry about the delays but you will get your forever baby, they just need to get the best possible treatment for you!



oneof14 said:


> AFM - had my baseline day 2 b/w and sono today, just waiting to see if I can start the injections. I've been on the estrogen patch for a little over a week and boy is my AF the worst its been in a while (not sure if its the patch or coincidence). Such awful cramps and so much blood with clots (sorry, TMI), made for a very intresting sono. I bled through my pants this morning, so after walking to the clinic, I had to walk home, take a quick shower and change then come to work. So surprised I made in the office by 9:00.

I know estrogen makes your lining thicker so maybe thats why it is heavier this month!!!



TTC With PCOS said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am due to start injections on the 2nd week of July I was feeling positive until recently finding out both my brother & my husbands brother's wife are expecting their first.
> Neither of the have had any problems & both are 3 months gone, so the will both be due around the same time as well.
> 
> I'm really trying to pick myself back up but it just feels like every time I do I get another blow.
> Does anyone have any experience with this & if so how did you get through it?
> 
> Thank you for listening
> X X X

I know how you feel girl, my SIL from my husband side also announced their pregnancy whilst i was busy wiht treatments it is very difficult but we will get there dont worry :hugs:



haj624 said:


> Hey ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. Monday night when dh went to do my progesterone and said my butt on both sides was all right and bumpy...it looked like a rash. Since like Sunday my butt had felt itchy but that happened once with my Lupron shots. But I had decided to call the dr. They told me to come in. So I went in yesterday and the nurse said she thinks I have cellulitis... which is a bacterial infection. If it doesnt get treated the right way or right away you can die from it. So needless to say I spend yesterday crying bc i was afraid something was going to happen to the babies. But they put me on antibiotics and told me to put a hot compress on my butt on my butt 3 times a day. I'm hoping it goes away quickly and doessnt have any negative effects.s
> 
> 
> On a bright side, I hit 6 weeks today and we have our next sono on Friday :)

Happy belated 6weeks!

If the doctor was worried he would have monitored it more closely. I think you definitely caught it early so the anti's will sort it out quickly for you! Are you still on the PIO shots?



oneof14 said:


> AFM - I got my instructions for tonight and tomorrow. 4 vials of bravelle and 2 menopur and DH starts his antibiotic. This is it, praying for no roadblocks!! I go in Friday, just for bloodwork.

Yay for getting started :happydance: I wont be to far behind you! Only about 4 days :thumbup:



GettingBroody said:


> Afm, got a phone call from the nurse at the FS to say that dhs blood results came back and there's no chromosomal problems :dance: So we have an apt on Tuesday to go through the whole procedure and figure out our schedule etc - yay!!!!

:happydance: that is great news!!!!! Cant wait to hear when you start officially!



Lucie73821 said:


> Just wanted to update. After meeting with the RE, we have decided to try one iui with injectibles late next month. If we are unsuccessful, we will move on to ivf #2 in October.
> 
> Thanks for all your support ladies, I wish the best for all of you!

GL with the IUI and hope you dont need IVF again!!! :hugs:



drsquid said:


> had my egg retrieval today. i didnt think it was painful and went out to lunch after. went with a friend who is going to the same ivf doctor and his eyes nearly bugged out of his head when he saw us both (he knows we are friends but..) he saw her first and looked quite confused. all went smoothly. got 13 eggs, and 12 were mature so.. yay. already bummed about my 1 sad immature egg even though that is silly. tomorrow i find out how many fertilized (and i know i have to be ready to lose a bunch). of course doc for some reason decided to talk to me when i was still hammered. all i caught was 13 and had to call him later for more details. nurse said he looked really happy with the results (which is nice from dr doom and gloom)

:happydance::cloud9::happydance: That is a great amount of mature eggs out of the number retrieved!!! Cant wait to hear about your fert rates!!! not to long till PUPO!!!!! You transfering 2?



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Hi, can I join you all in here? I am moving from 4 failed IUI's to my first IVF cycle. I start BC pills Saturday to start this cycle. I'm hoping it is more successful than the IUIs have been.

Welcome :wave: fx'd you have success with the first round and will be holding a bfp soon!

AFM > 12dpo, temp took a major dip today below coverline so i wont be testing this cycle. AF should be here by Sunday, i just hope its not sooner as i want my LP to stay decent. Baseline scan should be next Tuesday :happydance:


----------



## oneof14

Thanks Tella, I hope your right! I'm still bleeding quite heavy which is unusual for me for day 3. Took my first injection last night, wasn't so bad burned a little!

Yay, you're right behind me!!! Not too long before our BFP!!!!


----------



## bubumaci

Hi :wave:

May I join your group?
After months and months of bad news (DH was diagnosed with Azoospermia last year), one doctor had a good idea and prescribed Tamoxifen (I was shocked, when I heard which medication my DH would have to take), having had some good results with men who occasionally produce small amounts of :spermy: ... up until then, they had found 0 - 200.000 swimmers (0% motility). Mid May, they found 13 Mio (8% motility) and were able to freeze 6 straws. 

This Sunday (10th June), I started injecting myself with Gonal-F (175 IU). This morning, I went for my 5th day ultrasound. The doctor saw 4 follicles on the right ovary (3 x 11 mm and 1 x 8 mm) and 3 on the left (2 x 12 mm and 1 x 11 mm). I was a bit deflated, since the doctor last October had said we could expect 6-8 per ovary. But today's doctor was still positive and said it was better than overstimulation.

So, having received my blood test results, I will start injecting Orgalutran in parallel tomorrow and Monday morning, I go for another ultrasound. I was quite surprised when he said that we would inject HCG either Monday or Tuesday evening (so ET either Wednesday or Thursday morning next week) ... 

Can anyone give me any feedback on the follicle numbers reported? I have been thinking positively the whole time (saying, if we managed to freeze some :spermy: then it would all go well), but am a little deflated right now about the numbers...


----------



## jchic

Squid - great news on those eggies! What day is your scheduled transfer?

Tella - how are you feeling?

Mrs C - whats new?

Michelle - hope you get your results soon and that a plan is hatched for you!

One - how was the first shot! So excited for you chicky!

Daisy - YAY for your retrieval tomorrow!


----------



## DaisyQ

Welcome Bubumaci!

I too was feeling deflated with my follicle numbers and sizes. But things turn around sometimes. This cycle I started with not so many, and they were small... they ended up bumping up my doses from 300 gonal F to 375, and again to 450, and a lot more follicles have popped up, pretty late in the game. Last week I only had 9. As of yesterday I had 19. You are on a pretty low does of gonal, so perhaps you could ask if a higher dose might help. However, it sounds like your doctor is worried about over-stimming you - so it will depend on your estrogen levels. Mine were SO low, so they could afford to bump me up to max doses. The other thing to consider is that some women stim better with LH added to their protocol, either in the form of HMG (Menopur for example) or low-dose hCG which acts like LH in the body. Something to ask about... My doctor seems to stim everyone with both FSH (gonal F) and LH (Menopur which is both FSH and LH) or low dose hCG...

I'm copying my follicle #s and sizes for you so you can see how I've progressed from not so many, to more than I would have expected.

6/2 stims start, 10 AFC (300 gonal, 15 hCG)
6/5 E2 65, 12 < 10mm, doses upped (375 gonal, 30 hCG)
6/7 E2 128, 2 follies 11-13 mm, 9 < 10
6/9 E2 290, 3 follies @ 11mm, 2 @ 10mm, 6 < 10, doses upped (450 gonal, 30 hCG)
6/11 E2 509, 2 follies @ 16-17, 1 @ 14, 4 @11, and 2 @ 10. (added ganirelix 6/10)
6/12 E2 784, 3 follies @ 16, 1 @ 14, 7 @ 11-13, 7 < 10 (same meds)
6/13 E2 1144, 1 follicle @19, 2 @ 18, 1 @ 17, [email protected] 15, 7 @ 11-13, 6 < 10. Trigger.


----------



## BlueStorm

I went this am for b\w and u\s. I have FOUR cysts all measuring around 14-20mm. She said it doesn't look like they are producting estrogen but we will have to wait for b\w to come in. I hope they are not and we can get started. WTF!? She said if estrogen is high we will wait a few days and then trigger them, I don't understand what that means, are they follicles to be triggered? I don't know waiting will affect the lab closing and if we will still make it in time or not but I guess I will just have to wait to see what they say this afternoon. :coffee:


----------



## oneof14

Raelynn: that's great, you are right behind me!!

Jchic: The first shot was not so bad, my DH did a really good job, the test will be when I have to give it to myself next week. I am so so excited for you too!!!! 

Daisy: Wow, you triggered and are ready to go. FYI, I was talking to my friend who did an IVF and all throughout they asked her if she wanted to cancel because they only saw 2 follies, she was insistant on going forward and the day ER came, they ended up getting 9 follies 6 mature and all 6 fertilized. So follies can hide. I am hoping you get at least 8 mature, so you can participate in the study!

AFM, am I to ask what my E2 and other levels are everytime my nurse calls? She does not offer the info, but I see how informed you ladies are during this process and I am so not.


----------



## oneof14

Blue, I am sorry for the news. Hopefully they are not producing estrogen and you are ready for your FET. It just seems so frustrating all these road blocks, but eventually you will get there!


----------



## DaisyQ

BlueStorm said:


> I went this am for b\w and u\s. I have FOUR cysts all measuring around 14-20mm. She said it doesn't look like they are producting estrogen but we will have to wait for b\w to come in. I hope they are not and we can get started. WTF!? She said if estrogen is high we will wait a few days and then trigger them, I don't understand what that means, are they follicles to be triggered? I don't know waiting will affect the lab closing and if we will still make it in time or not but I guess I will just have to wait to see what they say this afternoon. :coffee:

I love that coffee emoticon. Funny. 

I had two cysts at the beginning of this cycle but they weren't producing estrogen, so I could move forward. FX the same holds true for you.

Interesting about the trigger shot... find out more about this if this is the way they have you go - interested to know what that's all about!


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks oneof14 - I'm hopeful we'll get a good number.

How informed you want to be is really up to you. I am a research HOUND, and always want all the information so I can gauge for myself how I am doing. I want to know if I'm on track or not, without relying on my nurse/MD to give me affirmation that I'm doing OK. But this does lead to extra stress because you are wondering if you are progressing as you should be and you may start to question how things will turn out, or if your care is being handled correctly. For some people ignorance is bliss. For me, ignorance is torture, and knowledge may not be bliss, but I'd rather know exactly what's going on with me.


----------



## BlueStorm

DaisyQ said:


> BlueStorm said:
> 
> 
> I went this am for b\w and u\s. I have FOUR cysts all measuring around 14-20mm. She said it doesn't look like they are producting estrogen but we will have to wait for b\w to come in. I hope they are not and we can get started. WTF!? She said if estrogen is high we will wait a few days and then trigger them, I don't understand what that means, are they follicles to be triggered? I don't know waiting will affect the lab closing and if we will still make it in time or not but I guess I will just have to wait to see what they say this afternoon. :coffee:
> 
> I love that coffee emoticon. Funny.
> 
> I had two cysts at the beginning of this cycle but they weren't producing estrogen, so I could move forward. FX the same holds true for you.
> 
> Interesting about the trigger shot... find out more about this if this is the way they have you go - interested to know what that's all about!Click to expand...

Yeah I never heard of this but maybe that is what they meant the other times when they said if they are producing we will have to give you a "shot". I will find out more if it goes that route which hopefully it does not!


----------



## tiffttc

GettingBroody said:


> Welcome all the new girls! :hi:
> 
> Tiff - great news about your embies! Hope your pain eases up soon.
> 
> Haj - so sorry to hear that :-( Hope the meds kick in and do their job nice and fast...
> 
> Afm, got a phone call from the nurse at the FS to say that dhs blood results came back and there's no chromosomal problems :dance: So we have an apt on Tuesday to go through the whole procedure and figure out our schedule etc - yay!!!!

Thanks Getting broody- today i had a really long lie in in bed and iam feeling all the better from it the pain has finally subsided iam just sticking with my 2lt of water a day my nurse told my that flushes the hormones out of your body so mybe thats why iam feeling good:happydance: YAY for bloods coming back clear it will smooth sailing from here for you :hugs:



jchic said:


> One - NO ROADBLOCKS!!!!!! Smooth sailing honey!
> 
> Tiff - I think so, not gaining is a good thing, stay positive xxoo

Thanks jchic- iam trying and this is a good way to pass the time 



oneof14 said:


> tiif - we all sound crazy at this point and we totally understand eachother. I am sure you are fine and going to be ready for ET in a few days.
> 
> AFM - I got my instructions for tonight and tomorrow. 4 vials of bravelle and 2 menopur and DH starts his antibiotic. This is it, praying for no roadblocks!! I go in Friday, just for bloodwork.

oneof14-ha ya maybe we do its so far so good with me:happydance:
YAY!!! for starting stims dont worry there will be no road blocks your BFP is just around the coner (sorry i really dont no how to spell i hope ye can understand me):blush:

My update for today is.........the embryo person rand me again this morning and all 6 embies are still going strong ha and she said since iam still feeling good ET is prob going to happen :happydance::happydance: iam happy out today but still a bit worried 

i hope everyone is doing good:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## bubumaci

@ Daisy - thanks so much for your feedback (and for the welcome) :) (BTW my husband's nickname for me is Daisy :) :) )

Well, from the bloodwork I had done today, these were my results : 
LH = 1,9 IU/L
FSH = 10,0 IU/L
E2 = 355 pg/ml
Progesterone = 0,88 ng/ml

So I guess my Oestrogen is high-ish for day 5 of stimulation (and it was before I had given myself the 5th shot).
I did ask him, whether more could develop over the next days and he said they could - so fx'd :)
The instructions I had (originally he had said to start with the Orgalutran today) tell me to continue injecting 175 IU and to start with the Orgalutran tomorrow. I guess I ought to trust that they know what they are doing... :)

So you triggered yesterday - I guess ER will be tomorrow morning for you then? All fingers and toes are crossed, that it goes well and you get loads fertilised :)


----------



## daisy83

Well... went for my egg retrieval. On Friday we had the option of cancelling as I only had 3 big follicles... HOWEVER - we got 6 eggs today! :happydance: I know it's not a huge amount but considering I was on a very low dose of Gonal-F I still managed to get these little eggies. The embryologist will phone tomorrow morning to let us know how they are doing, I'll be pleased if I atleast get one embryo to transfer cos I was expecting to have 3 eggs at most this morning, this was a nice surprise. The ER itself was totally fine, I had sedation and do not remember a thing :sleep:. One minute there yapping to the nurses, next I'm wheeled back to my husband! Strange.

DaisyQ - Good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you xx

Welcome bubumaci (very glad your username is not daisy also!) :dohh:

:flower: :dust:


----------



## jchic

Daisy83 - thats great news! 6 is a good number. All my love to you and prayers that they do good! xxoo


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

UGH, just got off the phone with the RE's office. They don't have any available Dr's to do my Hysteroscopy next week (too many on Vacay) so now I am waiting for a call back from the nurse. I am terrified they are going to say I have to wait a cycle which will drive me nuts because that would put me in going back to school time (I'm a teacher). I can't miss a lot of school at that time of year for different appointments.


----------



## drsquid

baby- that SUCKS.. good luck

oy what a morning.. got a text from the news saying that transbay bart is shut down due to a fire.. so i got up at 6:15 to drive to the city for a 9am court time.. only to get a call from the lawyer at 7 saying i didnt have to be at court til 1 pm. bart is still closed and there is a giants game at 12:45. im thinking about leaving 2 hrs early... sigh he coulnt have called last night... im actualy feeling ok today.. a bit bloaty but not too bad. mild crampy. got a call from my doc.. 11 fertilized.. i said, ok that is good, he was like.. no that is fantastic. he is actually happy.. i made a joke about not counting my embryos til they hatch at which point he started going on about blasts, and i had to tell him i was joking..


----------



## oneof14

Drs: Sucks about the traffic and the 1pm court time, but that is amazing news about your embies!!!!!!


----------



## oneof14

tiif, great report! How are you feeling?


----------



## drsquid

daisy- congrats.. yay on 6!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Daisy83 - great news!! Yay! Twice the number of eggs you were expecting - that's fantastic!

Squid, 11 out of 12 fertilizing is amazing!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm in awe of all these embryos :) woohoooo can't wait to see positive pregnancy tests in a few more days :)


----------



## daisy83

That's great news squid!!! So far so good! :happydance:


----------



## BlueStorm

Daisy - So excited you got so many unexpected eggies!!

squid - Congrats on a great fert report!

AFM - Just got the call, well actually message b\c I missed the call. I can start I guess my E2 was good, I don't know the number since I couldn't ask but it must be fine if they are letting me start. Phew.


----------



## oneof14

Daisy83, that is so exciting to be pleasantly surprised.

Blue: Yay for starting your FET cycle.

AFM, I am having slight anxiety because my acupuncurist can not make it to my session today. She said that I am fine because I've been going 2x a week since January. I just didnt want to miss any days during stims... lol.. Am i being overly anxious or reasonable. And so it begins... lol


----------



## DaisyQ

Can you go tomorrow instead? Or go to someone else at the same practice?

If you need another practice to go to as a back up, I go to YinOva on W 11th (near b/way). It's GREAT. Lots of people in the practice, I'm sure you can get a last minute appointment.


----------



## oneof14

Its just her. Good point, maybe I will call them in the meantime and I know the place. Do you prefer anyone specifically? Thank so much Daisy.


----------



## jchic

Blue - yay for levels being good!
Squid - awesome news!
One - I wouldnt worry too much, but if Daisy knows a place it may be a good back up if you are anxious.

Daisy - what accu places in jersey do you know?


----------



## DaisyQ

I see Dara and Amanda mostly. I think I also saw Kimberly one time. They all seem great! Amanda gets glowing reviews on citysearch, and I think she is very good. Dara is also very knowledgable and takes time with you - makes you feel very comfortable. I really like it there - everything about that place is soothing. It's like a spa.


----------



## oneof14

Daisy, thank you!! I am going to call now to see if they can fit me in for a session today. 

Jchic: I am probably stressing too much about it, as my acupuncurist said it would be fine to miss one day this week (I went on Monday). But I will feel better if went. lol...


----------



## DaisyQ

Jchic, the only place I looked at for acu in NJ was this place:

https://pattiacupuncture.com/index.php

It's close to me, and I liked it's affiliation with the Berkeley Center in NYC. :shrug: I didn't go there though because they don't have evening hours that I can make, commuting from NYC.


----------



## DaisyQ

One - I looked online and Dara has a 4pm available. I'm going at 5:45!

There are also appointments tomorrow at 1pm and 4pm.

Usually when you call, there is even more available that is not published online.


----------



## oneof14

Daisy, I wish I get out of work early enough to make that appt. It would have to be @ 6:00 (the earliest). I will call and see. I also have an email to my lady to see if she can make herself available for me tomorrow (even though I am not working tomorrow, I will have to come into the city for a session).

I would be awesome to run into you as well! :flower:


----------



## DaisyQ

I hear ya... Luckily I'm able to sneak out early once in a while.


----------



## DaisyQ

When you call, tell them you are going through IVF and are stimming, and your regular acupuncurist canceled on you last minute, and mention I referred you... going to PM you my real name :haha:


----------



## jchic

Thanks Daisy!

One - I know what you mean. I stress about all that stuff too


----------



## oneof14

I mean of all the things to stress-out from this should be the least.


----------



## jchic

I agree. We tend to overthink things. I always freak out over things ttc related. Its because we want it so badly, you know?


----------



## DaisyQ

And there are so few things WE can control. So we tend to fixate on those things probably.


----------



## jchic

I am the absolute worst. I just went for a pedicure during lunch and was in FULL panic mode that I needed that Etergrity test. I went as far as to tell my mother that maybe I cant have children and that I will need to rent her uterus if my IVF cycles fail....I am the QUEEN of stressing out. I just cant handle stress. So as you can imagine, I am wound up so tight for the past 10 months! FML! lol


----------



## Hopeful4911

Hi ladies!!! Had my ETthis morning and it went fantastic. Before mt ET my clinic gives you the choice of having acupuncture or a massage. I did acupuncture because i read about a study done that it actually helps with fertilization. It was so relaxing, i felt different after it was over. So im making an appointment for a session in 3 days. Fingers cross these little guys stick! We went and had 5 total to choose from. One was a blast and the other 4 werent quite there yet but he said not to worry to much because they may just need another day. So we transfer one of them along with the blast. Im really hoping they stick! I have my beta the 25th.


----------



## jchic

Hopeful - good luck to you! Thats great that you are all done with your transfer! Arent you lucky to have an option of a massage or accu....I am jealous, LOL

What day did you have transfer? 3 or 5?


----------



## wantbabysoon

It's great to see you girls progressing in your journeys! I am anxiously waiting for AF to show up end of June so I can get this ball rolling!


----------



## DaisyQ

Wow hopeful, that sounds amazing!! FX! Sticky :dust:!

I see you feel "achey"...

I feel like a BEACH ball! :rofl: Sooo bloated.


----------



## wantbabysoon

Hopeful4911 said:


> Hi ladies!!! Had my ETthis morning and it went fantastic. Before mt ET my clinic gives you the choice of having acupuncture or a massage. I did acupuncture because i read about a study done that it actually helps with fertilization. It was so relaxing, i felt different after it was over. So im making an appointment for a session in 3 days. Fingers cross these little guys stick! We went and had 5 total to choose from. One was a blast and the other 4 werent quite there yet but he said not to worry to much because they may just need another day. So we transfer one of them along with the blast. Im really hoping they stick! I have my beta the 25th.

Lots of :dust:


----------



## GettingBroody

Hopeful - congrats on being PUPO with twins!! :dance: Will you test earlynor wait to go back to the FS? What's your official test date?

Daisy83 - that's great that you got some bonus eggs! I hope they're all busy fertilising right now!

DrS - 11 out of 12, yay! Have ye decided how many ye'll be putting back?

Blue - that's great that you are starting!!

Bubu - Welcome!! :hi:

Baby - sorry you might be delayed :hugs: I'm a teacher too and also looking like I'll be heading into ER and ET in Sept. They'll just have to do without me though cos this is far more important! :haha:


----------



## oneof14

jchic said:


> I am the absolute worst. I just went for a pedicure during lunch and was in FULL panic mode that I needed that Etergrity test. I went as far as to tell my mother that maybe I cant have children and that I will need to rent her uterus if my IVF cycles fail....I am the QUEEN of stressing out. I just cant handle stress. So as you can imagine, I am wound up so tight for the past 10 months! FML! lol

Haha, this sounds like me. I've even tried to convince my DH that the reason why I am not preganant is because we have too many toxins our home.. I never had it test and I have no idea why I would think that, but I say it out loud to him. :nope: is all he does when I say things like this.


----------



## MrsC8776

bubumaci said:


> Hi :wave:
> 
> May I join your group?
> After months and months of bad news (DH was diagnosed with Azoospermia last year), one doctor had a good idea and prescribed Tamoxifen (I was shocked, when I heard which medication my DH would have to take), having had some good results with men who occasionally produce small amounts of :spermy: ... up until then, they had found 0 - 200.000 swimmers (0% motility). Mid May, they found 13 Mio (8% motility) and were able to freeze 6 straws.
> 
> This Sunday (10th June), I started injecting myself with Gonal-F (175 IU). This morning, I went for my 5th day ultrasound. The doctor saw 4 follicles on the right ovary (3 x 11 mm and 1 x 8 mm) and 3 on the left (2 x 12 mm and 1 x 11 mm). I was a bit deflated, since the doctor last October had said we could expect 6-8 per ovary. But today's doctor was still positive and said it was better than overstimulation.
> 
> So, having received my blood test results, I will start injecting Orgalutran in parallel tomorrow and Monday morning, I go for another ultrasound. I was quite surprised when he said that we would inject HCG either Monday or Tuesday evening (so ET either Wednesday or Thursday morning next week) ...
> 
> Can anyone give me any feedback on the follicle numbers reported? I have been thinking positively the whole time (saying, if we managed to freeze some :spermy: then it would all go well), but am a little deflated right now about the numbers...

Welcome :hi: Sorry to hear about your DH and azoo. Did your DH have to have surgery to get sperm collected or did the medication help with everything? Sounds like you will be getting started very soon. :thumbup: 



jchic said:


> Squid - great news on those eggies! What day is your scheduled transfer?
> 
> Tella - how are you feeling?
> 
> Mrs C - whats new?
> 
> Michelle - hope you get your results soon and that a plan is hatched for you!
> 
> One - how was the first shot! So excited for you chicky!
> 
> Daisy - YAY for your retrieval tomorrow!

Thanks jchic, you are always so sweet checking on me and the others. :flower: I'm doing ok. Having a blah day but we are all allowed to have those once in a while. I'm hanging in there though. It's pretty stressful with hubby being gone and hearing about things that happen over there. It makes me worry for him. 



tiffttc said:


> My update for today is.........the embryo person rand me again this morning and all 6 embies are still going strong ha and she said since iam still feeling good ET is prob going to happen :happydance::happydance: iam happy out today but still a bit worried
> 
> i hope everyone is doing good:hugs::kiss::hugs:

Sounds great! I'm so excited for you :happydance:



daisy83 said:


> Well... went for my egg retrieval. On Friday we had the option of cancelling as I only had 3 big follicles... HOWEVER - we got 6 eggs today! :happydance: I know it's not a huge amount but considering I was on a very low dose of Gonal-F I still managed to get these little eggies. The embryologist will phone tomorrow morning to let us know how they are doing, I'll be pleased if I atleast get one embryo to transfer cos I was expecting to have 3 eggs at most this morning, this was a nice surprise. The ER itself was totally fine, I had sedation and do not remember a thing :sleep:. One minute there yapping to the nurses, next I'm wheeled back to my husband! Strange.
> 
> DaisyQ - Good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you xx
> 
> Welcome bubumaci (very glad your username is not daisy also!) :dohh:
> 
> :flower: :dust:

That is amazing news! I'm so glad they didn't cancel. Do you know when you will have ET? 



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> UGH, just got off the phone with the RE's office. They don't have any available Dr's to do my Hysteroscopy next week (too many on Vacay) so now I am waiting for a call back from the nurse. I am terrified they are going to say I have to wait a cycle which will drive me nuts because that would put me in going back to school time (I'm a teacher). I can't miss a lot of school at that time of year for different appointments.

Fingers crossed they can fit you in somewhere. 



drsquid said:


> baby- that SUCKS.. good luck
> 
> oy what a morning.. got a text from the news saying that transbay bart is shut down due to a fire.. so i got up at 6:15 to drive to the city for a 9am court time.. only to get a call from the lawyer at 7 saying i didnt have to be at court til 1 pm. bart is still closed and there is a giants game at 12:45. im thinking about leaving 2 hrs early... sigh he coulnt have called last night... im actualy feeling ok today.. a bit bloaty but not too bad. mild crampy. got a call from my doc.. 11 fertilized.. i said, ok that is good, he was like.. no that is fantastic. he is actually happy.. i made a joke about not counting my embryos til they hatch at which point he started going on about blasts, and i had to tell him i was joking..

:happydance: Wonderful news! Sorry to hear about the other stuff going on. Fingers crossed court ends soon. 



BlueStorm said:


> Daisy - So excited you got so many unexpected eggies!!
> 
> squid - Congrats on a great fert report!
> 
> AFM - Just got the call, well actually message b\c I missed the call. I can start I guess my E2 was good, I don't know the number since I couldn't ask but it must be fine if they are letting me start. Phew.

:happydance: Yay!! What does your schedule look like? 



oneof14 said:


> Daisy83, that is so exciting to be pleasantly surprised.
> 
> Blue: Yay for starting your FET cycle.
> 
> AFM, I am having slight anxiety because my acupuncurist can not make it to my session today. She said that I am fine because I've been going 2x a week since January. I just didnt want to miss any days during stims... lol.. Am i being overly anxious or reasonable. And so it begins... lol

I hope one of the places the other girls told you about can get you in. 



Hopeful4911 said:


> Hi ladies!!! Had my ETthis morning and it went fantastic. Before mt ET my clinic gives you the choice of having acupuncture or a massage. I did acupuncture because i read about a study done that it actually helps with fertilization. It was so relaxing, i felt different after it was over. So im making an appointment for a session in 3 days. Fingers cross these little guys stick! We went and had 5 total to choose from. One was a blast and the other 4 werent quite there yet but he said not to worry to much because they may just need another day. So we transfer one of them along with the blast. Im really hoping they stick! I have my beta the 25th.

Yay for being PUPO!! :baby::baby:


----------



## oneof14

MrsC, my girl can take me tomorrow, so that is when I am going. How are you doing?


----------



## MrsC8776

oneof14 said:


> MrsC, my girl can take me tomorrow, so that is when I am going. How are you doing?

Thats good, at least you will be able to see the same person who knows you. I'm doing ok. Just waiting for AF like a kid waiting for xmas morning. :haha: My husband is gone for another month so I need to find things to keep me busy around here.


----------



## oneof14

MrsC, your going IUI w/donor right? Ugh, it must be so hard to have your DH away for months at a time. It must make the reunion that much better!!


----------



## bubumaci

MrsC8776 said:


> bubumaci said:
> 
> 
> Hi :wave:
> 
> May I join your group?
> After months and months of bad news (DH was diagnosed with Azoospermia last year), one doctor had a good idea and prescribed Tamoxifen (I was shocked, when I heard which medication my DH would have to take), having had some good results with men who occasionally produce small amounts of :spermy: ... up until then, they had found 0 - 200.000 swimmers (0% motility). Mid May, they found 13 Mio (8% motility) and were able to freeze 6 straws.
> 
> This Sunday (10th June), I started injecting myself with Gonal-F (175 IU). This morning, I went for my 5th day ultrasound. The doctor saw 4 follicles on the right ovary (3 x 11 mm and 1 x 8 mm) and 3 on the left (2 x 12 mm and 1 x 11 mm). I was a bit deflated, since the doctor last October had said we could expect 6-8 per ovary. But today's doctor was still positive and said it was better than overstimulation.
> 
> So, having received my blood test results, I will start injecting Orgalutran in parallel tomorrow and Monday morning, I go for another ultrasound. I was quite surprised when he said that we would inject HCG either Monday or Tuesday evening (so ET either Wednesday or Thursday morning next week) ...
> 
> Can anyone give me any feedback on the follicle numbers reported? I have been thinking positively the whole time (saying, if we managed to freeze some :spermy: then it would all go well), but am a little deflated right now about the numbers...
> 
> Welcome :hi: Sorry to hear about your DH and azoo. Did your DH have to have surgery to get sperm collected or did the medication help with everything? Sounds like you will be getting started very soon. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you MrsC8776 :)
Well, surgery would have been the next step. But the doctors were really brilliant with this medication! Taking the Tamoxifen made all the difference and they were able to freeze from a normal sperm sample. They have diagnosed that he has irreparable testicular damage, but they don't know why. With the surgery, there was no guarantee that they would operate where he did occasionally produce (and a danger of having to inject testosterone the rest of his life or even losing a testicle) - so I stared in disbelief at the results in the portal, when they posted the results and that they had managed to find some to freeze (not the best quality - 96% damaged head and 4% damaged body) - but apparently, good enough for ICSI.

So now ... hopefully my eggies will do their job and they will be able to fertilise next week (fx fx fx) :)


----------



## Hopeful4911

jchic said:


> Hopeful - good luck to you! Thats great that you are all done with your transfer! Arent you lucky to have an option of a massage or accu....I am jealous, LOL
> 
> What day did you have transfer? 3 or 5?

I did a 5 day transfer. and i know, the accu was so relaxing! Im looking for someone local who does it now :)



GettingBroody said:


> Hopeful - congrats on being PUPO with twins!! :dance: Will you test earlynor wait to go back to the FS? What's your official test date?
> 
> Daisy83 - that's great that you got some bonus eggs! I hope they're all busy fertilising right now!
> 
> DrS - 11 out of 12, yay! Have ye decided how many ye'll be putting back?
> 
> Blue - that's great that you are starting!!
> 
> Bubu - Welcome!! :hi:
> 
> Baby - sorry you might be delayed :hugs: I'm a teacher too and also looking like I'll be heading into ER and ET in Sept. They'll just have to do without me though cos this is far more important! :haha:

Im going to wait until my beta. They didnt give me an official test date just a date to go for my beta which is the 25.


----------



## MrsC8776

oneof14 said:


> MrsC, your going IUI w/donor right? Ugh, it must be so hard to have your DH away for months at a time. It must make the reunion that much better!!

Yes we are because hubby doesn't have any sperm and IVF became out of the question. It is hard with him being away in Afghanistan. He's been doing this since we met but it's still hard. It does make the reunion wonderful! 



bubumaci said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubumaci said:
> 
> 
> Hi :wave:
> 
> May I join your group?
> After months and months of bad news (DH was diagnosed with Azoospermia last year), one doctor had a good idea and prescribed Tamoxifen (I was shocked, when I heard which medication my DH would have to take), having had some good results with men who occasionally produce small amounts of :spermy: ... up until then, they had found 0 - 200.000 swimmers (0% motility). Mid May, they found 13 Mio (8% motility) and were able to freeze 6 straws.
> 
> This Sunday (10th June), I started injecting myself with Gonal-F (175 IU). This morning, I went for my 5th day ultrasound. The doctor saw 4 follicles on the right ovary (3 x 11 mm and 1 x 8 mm) and 3 on the left (2 x 12 mm and 1 x 11 mm). I was a bit deflated, since the doctor last October had said we could expect 6-8 per ovary. But today's doctor was still positive and said it was better than overstimulation.
> 
> So, having received my blood test results, I will start injecting Orgalutran in parallel tomorrow and Monday morning, I go for another ultrasound. I was quite surprised when he said that we would inject HCG either Monday or Tuesday evening (so ET either Wednesday or Thursday morning next week) ...
> 
> Can anyone give me any feedback on the follicle numbers reported? I have been thinking positively the whole time (saying, if we managed to freeze some :spermy: then it would all go well), but am a little deflated right now about the numbers...
> 
> Welcome :hi: Sorry to hear about your DH and azoo. Did your DH have to have surgery to get sperm collected or did the medication help with everything? Sounds like you will be getting started very soon. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you MrsC8776 :)
> Well, surgery would have been the next step. But the doctors were really brilliant with this medication! Taking the Tamoxifen made all the difference and they were able to freeze from a normal sperm sample. They have diagnosed that he has irreparable testicular damage, but they don't know why. With the surgery, there was no guarantee that they would operate where he did occasionally produce (and a danger of having to inject testosterone the rest of his life or even losing a testicle) - so I stared in disbelief at the results in the portal, when they posted the results and that they had managed to find some to freeze (not the best quality - 96% damaged head and 4% damaged body) - but apparently, good enough for ICSI.
> 
> So now ... hopefully my eggies will do their job and they will be able to fertilise next week (fx fx fx) :)Click to expand...

I'm glad they were able to find something to help him. Thats great that they were able to freeze what they got. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hi ladies, just thought I would pop in to let you know that I will be starting DR on 2nd July and stimming from 16th July with EC possibily at the end of July. :happydance:


----------



## GettingBroody

That's great news Irish! Hope we'll be seeing your bfp really soon!


----------



## MrsC8776

Irish_eyes said:


> Hi ladies, just thought I would pop in to let you know that I will be starting DR on 2nd July and stimming from 16th July with EC possibily at the end of July. :happydance:

Got you all updated on the first page. Not much longer for you!


MoBaby how are you doing?


----------



## Irish_eyes

MrsC8776 said:


> Irish_eyes said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, just thought I would pop in to let you know that I will be starting DR on 2nd July and stimming from 16th July with EC possibily at the end of July. :happydance:
> 
> Got you all updated on the first page. Not much longer for you!Click to expand...

I know, I can't wait to get started. Hoping the next two weeks fly in.


----------



## DaisyQ

Mrs. C, :hugs: must be really hard. :hugs:


----------



## southaspen

I haven't been on here is a long time!!! Thanks for the updates on the first page!! I am on my 4th week of BCP. I had the dates all set to do the ER and transfer at the end of June but we are doing genetic testing on our embryos and of course the head honcho that does the biopsy of the embryos was going to be on vacation. Now the plan is to start Lupron on the 16th, first US on the 26th and start Menopur and Bravelle that same day. ER should be around the 6th or 7th of July and then transfer 5 days later. 

How is everyone feeling that are taking meds? I am nervous about not feeling well and getting the dreaded migraine. 

Hopefully I can try and keep up but at the same time as we decided to do IVF, I also decided to finish my Master's degree so I am taking a summer class which takes up a lot of time. A lot on my plate but it's now or never. Hoping I can do it all!

Take Care, Everyone!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

southaspen said:


> I haven't been on here is a long time!!! Thanks for the updates on the first page!! I am on my 4th week of BCP. I had the dates all set to do the ER and transfer at the end of June but we are doing genetic testing on our embryos and of course the head honcho that does the biopsy of the embryos was going to be on vacation. Now the plan is to start Lupron on the 16th, first US on the 26th and start Menopur and Bravelle that same day. ER should be around the 6th or 7th of July and then transfer 5 days later.
> 
> How is everyone feeling that are taking meds? I am nervous about not feeling well and getting the dreaded migraine.
> 
> Hopefully I can try and keep up but at the same time as we decided to do IVF, I also decided to finish my Master's degree so I am taking a summer class which takes up a lot of time. A lot on my plate but it's now or never. Hoping I can do it all!
> 
> Take Care, Everyone!!!

Sounds great! I'm glad to have you back in the thread. Good luck with the meds in a few days. It's very exciting to have a plan all set in place.


----------



## MoBaby

MrsC8776 said:


> Irish_eyes said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, just thought I would pop in to let you know that I will be starting DR on 2nd July and stimming from 16th July with EC possibily at the end of July. :happydance:
> 
> Got you all updated on the first page. Not much longer for you!
> 
> 
> MoBaby how are you doing?Click to expand...

hi! im good. minimal pain. if my dr would let me i think i would have tried to start exercising today but he said at least 2 weeks. what is bothering me the most is the abdominal bloating from the gas and fluids.....weight up 4 lbs (which is down from 6.5!) from all the gas and fluids....i give it 3 or 4 days and i should be back tonormal  your sweet for asking. im loving all the new ppl here and the exciting updates! 

i f/u july 5th..that should be an interesting visit....."so guess my uterus is only half what you thought...That makes things interesting. Wonder why we didn't see this sooner?" hmmm...wonder how this visit will go.. i have to call in next week b/c im not sure what to do about bcp...i wantbto stay on them until ivf so my cycles are normal and im ready to go


----------



## MrsC8776

MoBaby said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irish_eyes said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, just thought I would pop in to let you know that I will be starting DR on 2nd July and stimming from 16th July with EC possibily at the end of July. :happydance:
> 
> Got you all updated on the first page. Not much longer for you!
> 
> 
> MoBaby how are you doing?Click to expand...
> 
> hi! im good. minimal pain. if my dr would let me i think i would have tried to start exercising today but he said at least 2 weeks. what is bothering me the most is the abdominal bloating from the gas and fluids.....weight up 4 lbs (which is down from 6.5!) from all the gas and fluids....i give it 3 or 4 days and i should be back tonormal  your sweet for asking. im loving all the new ppl here and the exciting updates!
> 
> i f/u july 5th..that should be an interesting visit....."so guess my uterus is only half what you thought...That makes things interesting. Wonder why we didn't see this sooner?" hmmm...wonder how this visit will go.. i have to call in next week b/c im not sure what to do about bcp...i wantbto stay on them until ivf so my cycles are normal and im ready to goClick to expand...

I'm glad you are doing good. Thats unfortunate about the bloating but at least it's going down some. I see your next appointment being very interesting. They need to know how you are feeling about all of this though.


----------



## never2late70

Oh my gosh. What a day. Well its all systems go!:happydance:
First step, one month on birth control Who would have thought it!:dohh:
We are using my eggs because the Dr said he thinks we will be just fine using them and that I am a great responder. I am so excited. Lots of work goes into IVF. So many medicines, injections, scans and labs. We signed up for 3 cycles. Our chances of getting pregnant are very good, It's sustaining the pregnancy thats tricky. We are prepping for an August egg retrieval. We are doing ICSI or however the initials go. He says he will retrieve as many as possible and will transfer back 2 if they are in excellent shape and 3 if in good shape.
No caffeine, fatty foods, sodas..Good gravy! Lots of fish and vegetables he said. With Prenatal and folic acid. ots of swimming for exercise, and the hubby, well lucky him he just has to produce in a cup..Bahahaha!
Seriously though no smoking or beer for him.
Damn we are both just over the moon happy and plan on video recording this entire journey. From Dr's visits to injections to well EVERYTHING!

I am so exhausted so off to bed.
Prayers and blessing to us all,
~Angie:hugs:


----------



## GettingBroody

South - hi! Your ER won't be long coming around! Good luck with the meds. I agree it's a little bit daunting wondering if I'll have any side effects from them but absolutely worth it!

MoBaby - glad you're notin too much pain. Hope the bloating subsides soon...

Never - that's great news! When do you start bcp?

MrsC - I love your new profile pic! We are quite a dog-loving bunch on this thread!!


----------



## drsquid

never- wow.. those are a lot of restrictions.. i cut down to 200 mg of caffeine a day several months ago and that is where ive stayed. i stopped drinking (not that i was drinking that much) the day i started stims. ate whatever i wanted (though i live mostly on fruits and salads with chicken anyway cause that is what i like). kept working out (stopped high impact the last few days of stims but continued lifting reasonably heavy) i am 39 and got 13 eggs, 12 mature and 11 fertilized.. i dunno how they will look day 3 but.. i guess my point is dont beat yourself up or making it too crazy hard on yourself. it is stressful enough without being able to have that bacon cheeseburger or ice cream


----------



## MrsC8776

never2late~ Sounds like things are moving along for you guys. I'm so happy for you. 

GettingBroody~ Thanks :flower: He is my little busy and I treat him like my child. I love everything about him... even if he snores louder than hubby. :haha:


----------



## everhopeful

Wow a lot to catch up on.

Daisy83 - fantastic surprise to have more eggs than you thought! Fingers crossed they all do brilliantly!!


----------



## everhopeful

Squid- excellent news!! Hope they all continue!

Babyonmyown- I understand your frustration. I'm a teacher too and trying to fit everything round the holidays isn't easy!! Hope they can help you!

Irish- that's great! I've got similar dates to you!


----------



## everhopeful

Sorry, got to dash now but love seeing everyone's updates!


----------



## BettyBoof

Hi everyone, do you mind if I join you? I'm in the middle of doing IVF to try and conceive our second child (first baby was IVF too). I'm sniffing Synarel and injecting FSH with EPU is booked for 22nd June. A scan today showed eight good sized follicles and I'm crossing fingers and toes we'll have something to transfer. I'm really sore in the ovary dept and feeling a bit bleurgh but otherwise just staying positive and wishing the days away to EPU and ET! 

Would love to get to know everyone a bit better in share in each other's journeys.


----------



## daisy83

*Irish* - that's great news - yippeeeee!!!! :happydance:

Welcome *BettyBoof*! Fingers crossed for lots of beautiful little eggs!

AFM - Feeling fine today (a bit gassy - TMI!!!). Took my first Crinone gel last night (yuck) but will do anything if it works. Got the call from the embryologist this morning, of our 6 eggs we are now the proud owners of 4 little embryos :):):):) ! She said they were good and wants to take them to day 5. So ET is scheduled for Tuesday at 10.30am. Eeeeeeek! :happydance:

Trying to get this house in order so I can realx after the ET, I won't relax if it's a mess. Hubby is now ecstatic cos he's allowed to drink and is now carefully planning when to :drunk:! Men!

Can't wait for an update DaisyQ!

xx


----------



## DaisyQ

Daisy 83, that is fantastic news! I'm just in the waiting room now, while DH is producing his :spermy: retrieval will be in one hour, 15 minutes... But who is counting.


----------



## daisy83

DaisyQ said:


> Daisy 83, that is fantastic news! I'm just in the waiting room now, while DH is producing his :spermy: retrieval will be in one hour, 15 minutes... But who is counting.

Woooo Hooooo! So that's 2pm my time - will send positive vibes! :happydance: xx


----------



## jchic

Daisy83 - great news!! 4 is a fantastic number girlie!

Dukes - good luck love!


----------



## never2late70

Thanks Drsquid, Advise taken. In fact the Dr did say cut out the bad stuff slowly as not to shock the system or cause migraines. I am guilty of eating too much junk though. I am 5'10 and 160 pounds so I am not overweight by any means, but I do need to eat better. I love to swim so that's not gonna be hard to continue to do :) I am just so excited.
I am not sure when I start the BCP the medications coordinator is supposed to call me today to go over all of that. We are shooting for an end of July or first week of August egg retrieval.

Both Daisys: So extremely excited for you. Oh ya, and my RE/FS puts you completely under for ER so I am no longer terrified :thumbup:

Off to work!

Prayers and Blessings!
~Angie


----------



## michelle01

Wow, this thread is hoppin!! I cannot seem to keep up :wacko:

MrsC - sorry your hubby is gone again, but I am sure the reunion will be a good one when he does come home! :winkwink:

Blue - great news on the levels! :thumbup:

YAY for everyone else who is starting stimming, waiting for ER and ET! And those waiting for betas!

AFM....I got my call last night about my second blood results on my natural killer cell count, the nurse says "Well, these results came back NORMAL"... say what???? I was in complete shock, but was so happy to hear that! However what is so frustrating is that now I have to wait 2 cycles due to work and vacation schedules :dohh: But I have waited this long, what is 2 more months. At least that means no specialist or other treatment!! I am waiting for a call back to see what the doctor wants to do as far as treatment. I will probably start with my August cycle now instead of July, but that is OK. At least I know things are headed in the right direction! I needed this good news after I had to put one of my doggies down yesterday :cry:


----------



## DaisyQ

12 eggs retrieved...


----------



## MoBaby

yippie daisyq!


----------



## Tella

daisy83 said:


> Well... went for my egg retrieval. On Friday we had the option of cancelling as I only had 3 big follicles... HOWEVER - we got 6 eggs today! :happydance: I know it's not a huge amount but considering I was on a very low dose of Gonal-F I still managed to get these little eggies. The embryologist will phone tomorrow morning to let us know how they are doing, I'll be pleased if I atleast get one embryo to transfer cos I was expecting to have 3 eggs at most this morning, this was a nice surprise. The ER itself was totally fine, I had sedation and do not remember a thing :sleep:. One minute there yapping to the nurses, next I'm wheeled back to my husband! Strange.
> 
> DaisyQ - Good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you xx
> 
> Welcome bubumaci (very glad your username is not daisy also!) :dohh:
> 
> :flower: :dust:

Congrats on the 6 eggies!!!!



drsquid said:


> baby- that SUCKS.. good luck
> 
> oy what a morning.. got a text from the news saying that transbay bart is shut down due to a fire.. so i got up at 6:15 to drive to the city for a 9am court time.. only to get a call from the lawyer at 7 saying i didnt have to be at court til 1 pm. bart is still closed and there is a giants game at 12:45. im thinking about leaving 2 hrs early... sigh he coulnt have called last night... im actualy feeling ok today.. a bit bloaty but not too bad. mild crampy. got a call from my doc.. 11 fertilized.. i said, ok that is good, he was like.. no that is fantastic. he is actually happy.. i made a joke about not counting my embryos til they hatch at which point he started going on about blasts, and i had to tell him i was joking..

WOW that is a great fertilization rate!!! You are gonna have some awesome embies!!!



BlueStorm said:


> Daisy - So excited you got so many unexpected eggies!!
> 
> squid - Congrats on a great fert report!
> 
> AFM - Just got the call, well actually message b\c I missed the call. I can start I guess my E2 was good, I don't know the number since I couldn't ask but it must be fine if they are letting me start. Phew.

YAY so glad you dont have to wait!! GL wiht the meds!



jchic said:


> I am the absolute worst. I just went for a pedicure during lunch and was in FULL panic mode that I needed that Etergrity test. I went as far as to tell my mother that maybe I cant have children and that I will need to rent her uterus if my IVF cycles fail....I am the QUEEN of stressing out. I just cant handle stress. So as you can imagine, I am wound up so tight for the past 10 months! FML! lol

I also just read about the Etergrity test and am worried now as i had endo but now im not sure if it is if you had or have endo :shrug: But we wont need it we will get our own bfps



Hopeful4911 said:


> Hi ladies!!! Had my ETthis morning and it went fantastic. Before mt ET my clinic gives you the choice of having acupuncture or a massage. I did acupuncture because i read about a study done that it actually helps with fertilization. It was so relaxing, i felt different after it was over. So im making an appointment for a session in 3 days. Fingers cross these little guys stick! We went and had 5 total to choose from. One was a blast and the other 4 werent quite there yet but he said not to worry to much because they may just need another day. So we transfer one of them along with the blast. Im really hoping they stick! I have my beta the 25th.

Congrats on being PUPO!!!!!!!! Hope the others make it to blast and freeze.



Irish_eyes said:


> Hi ladies, just thought I would pop in to let you know that I will be starting DR on 2nd July and stimming from 16th July with EC possibily at the end of July. :happydance:

GL, its always exciting to get started!!!



southaspen said:


> I haven't been on here is a long time!!! Thanks for the updates on the first page!! I am on my 4th week of BCP. I had the dates all set to do the ER and transfer at the end of June but we are doing genetic testing on our embryos and of course the head honcho that does the biopsy of the embryos was going to be on vacation. Now the plan is to start Lupron on the 16th, first US on the 26th and start Menopur and Bravelle that same day. ER should be around the 6th or 7th of July and then transfer 5 days later.
> 
> How is everyone feeling that are taking meds? I am nervous about not feeling well and getting the dreaded migraine.
> 
> Hopefully I can try and keep up but at the same time as we decided to do IVF, I also decided to finish my Master's degree so I am taking a summer class which takes up a lot of time. A lot on my plate but it's now or never. Hoping I can do it all!
> 
> Take Care, Everyone!!!

Welcome back, fx'd you will get your bfp this cycle.

I didnt get any migraines from the meds, so i hope you dont either! GL with the studies.



MoBaby said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irish_eyes said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, just thought I would pop in to let you know that I will be starting DR on 2nd July and stimming from 16th July with EC possibily at the end of July. :happydance:
> 
> Got you all updated on the first page. Not much longer for you!
> 
> 
> MoBaby how are you doing?Click to expand...
> 
> hi! im good. minimal pain. if my dr would let me i think i would have tried to start exercising today but he said at least 2 weeks. what is bothering me the most is the abdominal bloating from the gas and fluids.....weight up 4 lbs (which is down from 6.5!) from all the gas and fluids....i give it 3 or 4 days and i should be back tonormal  your sweet for asking. im loving all the new ppl here and the exciting updates!
> 
> i f/u july 5th..that should be an interesting visit....."so guess my uterus is only half what you thought...That makes things interesting. Wonder why we didn't see this sooner?" hmmm...wonder how this visit will go.. i have to call in next week b/c im not sure what to do about bcp...i wantbto stay on them until ivf so my cycles are normal and im ready to goClick to expand...

Good to hear you feeling a bit better, hope the bloat is gone in a few days!!!!



never2late70 said:


> Oh my gosh. What a day. Well its all systems go!:happydance:
> First step, one month on birth control Who would have thought it!:dohh:
> We are using my eggs because the Dr said he thinks we will be just fine using them and that I am a great responder. I am so excited. Lots of work goes into IVF. So many medicines, injections, scans and labs. We signed up for 3 cycles. Our chances of getting pregnant are very good, It's sustaining the pregnancy thats tricky. We are prepping for an August egg retrieval. We are doing ICSI or however the initials go. He says he will retrieve as many as possible and will transfer back 2 if they are in excellent shape and 3 if in good shape.
> No caffeine, fatty foods, sodas..Good gravy! Lots of fish and vegetables he said. With Prenatal and folic acid. ots of swimming for exercise, and the hubby, well lucky him he just has to produce in a cup..Bahahaha!
> Seriously though no smoking or beer for him.
> Damn we are both just over the moon happy and plan on video recording this entire journey. From Dr's visits to injections to well EVERYTHING!
> 
> I am so exhausted so off to bed.
> Prayers and blessing to us all,
> ~Angie:hugs:

Congrats on getting started, even if it is with a prevention pill :haha: but it seems to give the best results!!!

If you say you gonna record it, do you mean self record or professionally?



BettyBoof said:


> Hi everyone, do you mind if I join you? I'm in the middle of doing IVF to try and conceive our second child (first baby was IVF too). I'm sniffing Synarel and injecting FSH with EPU is booked for 22nd June. A scan today showed eight good sized follicles and I'm crossing fingers and toes we'll have something to transfer. I'm really sore in the ovary dept and feeling a bit bleurgh but otherwise just staying positive and wishing the days away to EPU and ET!
> 
> Would love to get to know everyone a bit better in share in each other's journeys.

Welcome :hi: Hope your IVF is a short journey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



daisy83 said:


> *Irish* - that's great news - yippeeeee!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Welcome *BettyBoof*! Fingers crossed for lots of beautiful little eggs!
> 
> AFM - Feeling fine today (a bit gassy - TMI!!!). Took my first Crinone gel last night (yuck) but will do anything if it works. Got the call from the embryologist this morning, of our 6 eggs we are now the proud owners of 4 little embryos :):):):) ! She said they were good and wants to take them to day 5. So ET is scheduled for Tuesday at 10.30am. Eeeeeeek! :happydance:
> 
> Trying to get this house in order so I can realx after the ET, I won't relax if it's a mess. Hubby is now ecstatic cos he's allowed to drink and is now carefully planning when to :drunk:! Men!
> 
> Can't wait for an update DaisyQ!
> 
> xx

Hahaha Men is funny, my DH also got drunk shortly after the ET as he was withdrawn from all things bad for the weeks leading up to it. But strangely last night i said he can have a tequila but he said no :dohh:

Congrats on your 4 little embies, grow little ones grow!!!



DaisyQ said:


> Daisy 83, that is fantastic news! I'm just in the waiting room now, while DH is producing his :spermy: retrieval will be in one hour, 15 minutes... But who is counting.

GL hope they find lots for you! :hugs:



michelle01 said:


> Wow, this thread is hoppin!! I cannot seem to keep up :wacko:
> 
> MrsC - sorry your hubby is gone again, but I am sure the reunion will be a good one when he does come home! :winkwink:
> 
> Blue - great news on the levels! :thumbup:
> 
> YAY for everyone else who is starting stimming, waiting for ER and ET! And those waiting for betas!
> 
> AFM....I got my call last night about my second blood results on my natural killer cell count, the nurse says "Well, these results came back NORMAL"... say what???? I was in complete shock, but was so happy to hear that! However what is so frustrating is that now I have to wait 2 cycles due to work and vacation schedules :dohh: But I have waited this long, what is 2 more months. At least that means no specialist or other treatment!! I am waiting for a call back to see what the doctor wants to do as far as treatment. I will probably start with my August cycle now instead of July, but that is OK. At least I know things are headed in the right direction! I needed this good news after I had to put one of my doggies down yesterday :cry:

Congrats on getting a normal result back on the second test, it just shows how important a followup test is.

Have some me time in this 2 months but still look after your "baby making" body :haha:

AFM > 13dpo, the dreaded 2ww is almost over :happydance: Temp is majorly down today so much that im actually surprised that i have not started AF yet. Although i only want her here on Sunday.


----------



## southaspen

Awesome!!!




drsquid said:


> never- wow.. those are a lot of restrictions.. i cut down to 200 mg of caffeine a day several months ago and that is where ive stayed. i stopped drinking (not that i was drinking that much) the day i started stims. ate whatever i wanted (though i live mostly on fruits and salads with chicken anyway cause that is what i like). kept working out (stopped high impact the last few days of stims but continued lifting reasonably heavy) i am 39 and got 13 eggs, 12 mature and 11 fertilized.. i dunno how they will look day 3 but.. i guess my point is dont beat yourself up or making it too crazy hard on yourself. it is stressful enough without being able to have that bacon cheeseburger or ice cream


----------



## Tella

As i have just said it, i have now started spotting. Bit worried about my LP just being 13days but i suppose its not that bad and Lucrin (Lupron) can also have an effect on it.

It is past 4pm, if it just stays spotting should i count tomorrow as CD1? And if it turns red today, today as CD1? Now im confused and my FS is already closed :cry:


----------



## GettingBroody

Somebody said in an earlier post (can't remember who!) that their FS told them that if red flow starts before 9pm then today is cd1, otherwise it'll be tomorrow... (unless you continue to spot for a few days)


----------



## GettingBroody

DaisyQ - 12 eggs, yay!!!

Daisy83 - great news! Not long to go now!

Betty - welcome! :hi:

Michelle - that's great that your second test came back normal. Must be a big relief! :thumbup: So so sorry to hear about your dog :-( Was he sick? Live in a bit of a zoo myself (dogs, cats, rabbits) so I know how you must be feeling :hugs:


----------



## jchic

I can barely keep up with this thread, it moves so fast! LOL. Chatty Cathys today!

Dukes - 12 is amazing, happy for you girl! Love ya :)

Tella - I asked my doc abt the test and she said she wont do it on me for now because there is no inidication too, etc. So I am not worrying just yet and neither should you!

One - did you go for accu?

Michelle - OMG, my heart is aching for you....my dogs are my LIFE. Losing a pet is just as bad as losing a family member, they are your family! Please know that your dog will be waiting for you in heaven, and is in a place where he is young, healthy and looking over you. They are the BEST. Dogs love you no matter what. I LIKE my dogs more than SO MANY people I know! My heart goes out to you darling :(
On a happy note - great news about the results!

Mobaby - how are you?


----------



## everhopeful

Daisy83 that's fantastic news!! Tuesday will come so quickly!!


----------



## Tella

Michelle > :hugs: sorry to hear about your dog, it is always hard to say goodbye them. They are always so loyal, i love mine to bits!!!!

MrsC > I love you bulldog, i will still own one in my life time :thumbup: Hope he keeps you company when DH is away :)


----------



## daisy83

DaisyQ said:


> 12 eggs retrieved...

Wooooo Hooooo! :happydance: Fantastic news! Can't wait for the fert report tomorrow!

xx


----------



## jchic

Tella - if its red before 5pm I think its CD1...this is exciting, because you are literally in the home stretch!


----------



## daisy83

never2late70 said:


> Both Daisys: So extremely excited for you. Oh ya, and my RE/FS puts you completely under for ER so I am no longer terrified :thumbup:

Angie it's the best sleep I've had in ages :sleep:- loved it! Is it wrong that I love sedation??!! Makes me not worry if I need to go through that again, obviously hope never to have to though! 

Hubby is going out tonight to watch the England game, I get peace and quiet... :coffee:


----------



## oneof14

DaisyQ said:


> 12 eggs retrieved...

Daisy that's amazing!! I knew it!!


----------



## haj624

tiffttc said:


> Hey girls just thought id pop in for a update so..........the embryo person rang me this morning and she told me that all 6 embryos are still dividing as they should be so she is looking to do a day5 ET so it can be a blast and since i still am felling ok and dont have any syptoms of OHSS so far hopefully i will have something still to frezze by day5 she said that before they do ET she wants me to have a scan to see is ther any fluid around my ovaries and if i get the all clear then ET will be able to be done my fingers and toes are crossed i really hope i can get it done
> 
> girls this might sound really crazy but i want yer opinion i have being weighing myself since EC and the day after EC i was weighing 9st 10lbs today i weighed myself again and iam 9st 9lbs so if i was getting OHSS and my belly was bloating and i weigh heavier right??? what do ye think??? iam just really afraid iam going to get it
> 
> Haj- i think i remember reading something before about you having fluid around your ovaries what happened that time again??And dont worry about your rash i think they have got it on time and if they thought it would do anything to your babies they would have addmitted you or scaned you or something dont stress you will have heathly beautiful babies and you will be just fine!!!:hugs::thumbup:

Yup, i had fluid. I just had t rest and drink gatorade and V8...blech!!



oneof14 said:


> Haj, sorry to hear about that, are you finished with the shots? or have them given you something else?

I'm done with progesterone shots but have to do suppositories now.


Lucie73821 said:


> Just wanted to update. After meeting with the RE, we have decided to try one iui with injectibles late next month. If we are unsuccessful, we will move on to ivf #2 in October.
> 
> Thanks for all your support ladies, I wish the best for all of you!

Very exciting!!



DaisyQ said:


> 12 eggs retrieved...

Yayy!!



michelle01 said:


> Wow, this thread is hoppin!! I cannot seem to keep up :wacko:
> 
> MrsC - sorry your hubby is gone again, but I am sure the reunion will be a good one when he does come home! :winkwink:
> 
> Blue - great news on the levels! :thumbup:
> 
> YAY for everyone else who is starting stimming, waiting for ER and ET! And those waiting for betas!
> 
> AFM....I got my call last night about my second blood results on my natural killer cell count, the nurse says "Well, these results came back NORMAL"... say what???? I was in complete shock, but was so happy to hear that! However what is so frustrating is that now I have to wait 2 cycles due to work and vacation schedules :dohh: But I have waited this long, what is 2 more months. At least that means no specialist or other treatment!! I am waiting for a call back to see what the doctor wants to do as far as treatment. I will probably start with my August cycle now instead of July, but that is OK. At least I know things are headed in the right direction! I needed this good news after I had to put one of my doggies down yesterday :cry:

Thats awesome!!! I'm so sorry about your dig


daisy83 said:


> *Irish* - that's great news - yippeeeee!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Welcome *BettyBoof*! Fingers crossed for lots of beautiful little eggs!
> 
> AFM - Feeling fine today (a bit gassy - TMI!!!). Took my first Crinone gel last night (yuck) but will do anything if it works. Got the call from the embryologist this morning, of our 6 eggs we are now the proud owners of 4 little embryos :):):):) ! She said they were good and wants to take them to day 5. So ET is scheduled for Tuesday at 10.30am. Eeeeeeek! :happydance:
> 
> 
> Trying to get this house in order so I can realx after the ET, I won't relax if it's a mess. Hubby is now ecstatic cos he's allowed to drink and is now carefully planning when to :drunk:! Men!
> 
> Can't wait for an update DaisyQ!
> 
> xx

So exciting!!!



Irish_eyes said:


> Hi ladies, just thought I would pop in to let you know that I will be starting DR on 2nd July and stimming from 16th July with EC possibily at the end of July. :happydance:

woohoo!!!


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies, thankfully that rash is getting better. We went in for our next sono this morning and now we were able to see both yolk sacs, both fetal poles, AND BOTH HEARTBEATS!!!:cloud9: We weren't expecting to see them so that was a pleasant surprise. The nurse said they were measuring 5 weeks 6 days even though I'm 6 weeks 2 days...so I immediately stressed but she said since its so early it's totally normally and they look great!!!
 



Attached Files:







photo (1).jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## never2late70

My husband is going to buy a Sony hand video recorder :thumbup:

I love this thread. Praying for everyone! :happydance:

~Angie


----------



## jchic

Haj! I LOVE that scan....see? I told you it would all be worth it :)


----------



## Tella

haj624 said:


> Hey ladies, thankfully that rash is getting better. We went in for our next sono this morning and now we were able to see both yolk sacs, both fetal poles, AND BOTH HEARTBEATS!!!:cloud9: We weren't expecting to see them so that was a pleasant surprise. The nurse said they were measuring 5 weeks 6 days even though I'm 6 weeks 2 days...so I immediately stressed but she said since its so early it's totally normally and they look great!!!

Awesome scan pic :cloud9:



never2late70 said:


> My husband is going to buy a Sony hand video recorder :thumbup:
> 
> I love this thread. Praying for everyone! :happydance:
> 
> ~Angie

Thats gonna be very interesting to look back on one day!

AFM > Red flow around 6pm, but will call FS in the morning to find out if it is Sunday scan or Monday Scan


----------



## michelle01

Tella said:


> Michelle > :hugs: sorry to hear about your dog, it is always hard to say goodbye them. They are always so loyal, i love mine to bits!!!!
> 
> MrsC > I love you bulldog, i will still own one in my life time :thumbup: Hope he keeps you company when DH is away :)

Thanks Tella! It was so hard, but she was so sick. I have a lot of them; my husband and I are part of the miniature pinscher rescue. We have been involved with the rescue since 2003. But even loosing one is still very hard. She will be missed.


----------



## jchic

Michelle - I LOVE that you are part of a rescue. I rescued 2 pups (Lexi and Teddy below) and they are my LIFE. There is something so special about rescue dogs. Adopting those dogs just literally opened my heart. All the best honey, stay strong. xx


----------



## michelle01

GettingBroody said:


> DaisyQ - 12 eggs, yay!!!
> 
> Daisy83 - great news! Not long to go now!
> 
> Betty - welcome! :hi:
> 
> Michelle - that's great that your second test came back normal. Must be a big relief! :thumbup: So so sorry to hear about your dog :-( Was he sick? Live in a bit of a zoo myself (dogs, cats, rabbits) so I know how you must be feeling :hugs:

Thanks, I was happy to hear about the normal results, so that was a relief! And thank you; yes, she was sick. She had an incident a few weeks ago and hasn't been the same since. I got her blood results yesterday and they were really bad; infection in her blood stream, high liver counts and gall bladder possibly ruptured, so my vet thought maybe cancer or something else. I couldn't let her suffer anymore, but still hurts saying good bye.


----------



## DaisyQ

Michelle, so sorry about tour doggie. I've had to say goodbye to two dogs in my life - really, really hard. 

Haj, awesome about the heartbeats!!!

Tella,glad AF showed for you - onward and upward!

Afm, got the call - all 12 eggs are mature! Now just waiting on the fert report tomorrow.


----------



## never2late70

Awesome news!


----------



## michelle01

DaisyQ - Awesome news about your eggies!!!! So will you do a 5DT then?

Tella - you are so close now!! It will go so fast from this point and on.

Haj - how wonderful to hear the heartbeat...it doesn't get much better then that; other then when you get to hold them in your arms!!!

Jchic - your doggies are so adorable! There is something so wonderful about being part of the rescue. We started fostering and now became regional coordinators in IL; it will always be a part of my life. I have so many senior dogs now that I dread going through this again soon, but knowing we have saved so many, it is worth it.


----------



## s08

Hi ladies. Lots of exciting stuff here. I don't have any news on my end, but just wanted to let you all know I'm still here following all your journies...and rooting you on!


----------



## MoBaby

haj! congrats! thats amazing


----------



## haj624

Thanks ladies. I think when we hear the heartbeat next week it will really hit home.

I can't wait to hear some more bfps!!!


----------



## Tella

michelle01 said:


> Thanks Tella! It was so hard, but she was so sick. I have a lot of them; my husband and I are part of the miniature pinscher rescue. We have been involved with the rescue since 2003. But even loosing one is still very hard. She will be missed.

Talk about lots, my mom stays on a farm and has 24dogs and that is not a typo. She is like the local resue centre! They are beyond spoilt. Of that 24 about 5 sleeps outside the rest in the house. You cant walk through the house with out alarming a dog and then all the dogs bark. But they each have their own personallity and love them all.



DaisyQ said:


> Michelle, so sorry about tour doggie. I've had to say goodbye to two dogs in my life - really, really hard.
> 
> Haj, awesome about the heartbeats!!!
> 
> Tella,glad AF showed for you - onward and upward!
> 
> Afm, got the call - all 12 eggs are mature! Now just waiting on the fert report tomorrow.

Oh Yes im gonna follow your bfp shorly afterwards :hugs:

WOW all 12 is mature that is wonderful!!!!!!!!! Im so happy, see all the worries of 4 days back is but a mere distant memory! Now fertilize eggies and grow embies!!!!


----------



## michelle01

Tella - Honestly that number doesn't even phase me with your mom!! I am not on a farm (although sometimes I wish I was) and now we have 14, and we live in the suburbs with a fenced yard and neighbors :wacko: And min pins, well they are not quiet, so I know all about alarming the dogs! I was lucky that when my son was born that he could lay on his blanket in the middle of the room, they could all be barking and it wouldn't phase him in the least bit!! Even now, when he goes to bed at night, he will sleep through the madness of them all barking; thank goodness!

Hi S08 :hi: I will be hanging out here too for the next few months since I am in limbo till I can start my next cycle! Hopefully the next couple months will go quickly so we can both get started and on our way to getting our BFP!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Michelle, we will do a 6 day transfer, if all goes well... So next Thursday.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

FX for all of you... :) This is sooooo exciting to sit back an watch :) 

As for me......I have no clue whats gonna happen still have :bfp: on my hpt's but its still early although might seem they are beginning to go darker again :)


----------



## Hopeful4911

DaisyQ- Awesome news about your eggs!!!

afm- I have 4 frosties! :) very happy about that. I have been trying to take it easy and not stress so much over every little thing, but its hard! Yesterday on the way home our car broke down! Stranded until someone picked us up but i didnt let it get to me, I was too happy about being PUPO and keeping my womb a happy place with happy vibes lol

Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## never2late70

So just got a call from my medications coordinator at my RE/FS office.
Start BCP on July 8th-31st. Start stimming August 3rd. With a bunch of labs and scans in between and estimated ER on August 16th with estimated ET on 5th day or so from retrieval. 
I know this may sound very strange, but my mom passed away August 28th 2008 and I just feel like August was the month that was meant to be for us :)

This seems to be happening so fast, but then again we have been trying to conceive for over 3 years, so I guess it hasn't happened that fast.

I am so happy to have you all. :hugs:

Thank you,
Prayers and Blessings!
~Angie


----------



## MrsC8776

BettyBoof said:


> Hi everyone, do you mind if I join you? I'm in the middle of doing IVF to try and conceive our second child (first baby was IVF too). I'm sniffing Synarel and injecting FSH with EPU is booked for 22nd June. A scan today showed eight good sized follicles and I'm crossing fingers and toes we'll have something to transfer. I'm really sore in the ovary dept and feeling a bit bleurgh but otherwise just staying positive and wishing the days away to EPU and ET!
> 
> Would love to get to know everyone a bit better in share in each other's journeys.

Welcome :hi:



daisy83 said:


> *Irish* - that's great news - yippeeeee!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Welcome *BettyBoof*! Fingers crossed for lots of beautiful little eggs!
> 
> AFM - Feeling fine today (a bit gassy - TMI!!!). Took my first Crinone gel last night (yuck) but will do anything if it works. Got the call from the embryologist this morning, of our 6 eggs we are now the proud owners of 4 little embryos :):):):) ! She said they were good and wants to take them to day 5. So ET is scheduled for Tuesday at 10.30am. Eeeeeeek! :happydance:
> 
> Trying to get this house in order so I can realx after the ET, I won't relax if it's a mess. Hubby is now ecstatic cos he's allowed to drink and is now carefully planning when to :drunk:! Men!
> 
> Can't wait for an update DaisyQ!
> 
> xx

Thats so exciting!! :happydance:



michelle01 said:


> Wow, this thread is hoppin!! I cannot seem to keep up :wacko:
> 
> MrsC - sorry your hubby is gone again, but I am sure the reunion will be a good one when he does come home! :winkwink:
> 
> Blue - great news on the levels! :thumbup:
> 
> YAY for everyone else who is starting stimming, waiting for ER and ET! And those waiting for betas!
> 
> AFM....I got my call last night about my second blood results on my natural killer cell count, the nurse says "Well, these results came back NORMAL"... say what???? I was in complete shock, but was so happy to hear that! However what is so frustrating is that now I have to wait 2 cycles due to work and vacation schedules :dohh: But I have waited this long, what is 2 more months. At least that means no specialist or other treatment!! I am waiting for a call back to see what the doctor wants to do as far as treatment. I will probably start with my August cycle now instead of July, but that is OK. At least I know things are headed in the right direction! I needed this good news after I had to put one of my doggies down yesterday :cry:

Thank you. I'm glad the results came back normal. Things will move quickly once you have a plan in place. Sorry to hear about your dog. Thats such a hard thing to do. :hugs:



Tella said:


> As i have just said it, i have now started spotting. Bit worried about my LP just being 13days but i suppose its not that bad and Lucrin (Lupron) can also have an effect on it.
> 
> It is past 4pm, if it just stays spotting should i count tomorrow as CD1? And if it turns red today, today as CD1? Now im confused and my FS is already closed :cry:




Tella said:


> Michelle > :hugs: sorry to hear about your dog, it is always hard to say goodbye them. They are always so loyal, i love mine to bits!!!!
> 
> MrsC > I love you bulldog, i will still own one in my life time :thumbup: Hope he keeps you company when DH is away :)

I believe my clinic counts CD1 if full flow starts before 3pm. I think it all depends on the clinic though. 

Thank you :) They really are great dogs. He keeps me great company. He's a big lap dog so he is never away from me for to long. 



haj624 said:


> Hey ladies, thankfully that rash is getting better. We went in for our next sono this morning and now we were able to see both yolk sacs, both fetal poles, AND BOTH HEARTBEATS!!!:cloud9: We weren't expecting to see them so that was a pleasant surprise. The nurse said they were measuring 5 weeks 6 days even though I'm 6 weeks 2 days...so I immediately stressed but she said since its so early it's totally normally and they look great!!!

I'm glad the rash is getting better. The picture is wonderful! Thank you for sharing. 



DaisyQ said:


> Michelle, so sorry about tour doggie. I've had to say goodbye to two dogs in my life - really, really hard.
> 
> Haj, awesome about the heartbeats!!!
> 
> Tella,glad AF showed for you - onward and upward!
> 
> Afm, got the call - all 12 eggs are mature! Now just waiting on the fert report tomorrow.

Yay! 12 eggs is amazing news. I'm very excited for you. :happydance:



s08 said:


> Hi ladies. Lots of exciting stuff here. I don't have any news on my end, but just wanted to let you all know I'm still here following all your journies...and rooting you on!

:hugs: I hope you are doing well. 



AndreaFlorida said:


> FX for all of you... :) This is sooooo exciting to sit back an watch :)
> 
> As for me......I have no clue whats gonna happen still have :bfp: on my hpt's but its still early although might seem they are beginning to go darker again :)

Fx for you! Is this the first trigger shot you have ever done? Just wondering if you know how long it takes for it to leave your system. I think for me it was about 10-11 days. 



Hopeful4911 said:


> DaisyQ- Awesome news about your eggs!!!
> 
> afm- I have 4 frosties! :) very happy about that. I have been trying to take it easy and not stress so much over every little thing, but its hard! Yesterday on the way home our car broke down! Stranded until someone picked us up but i didnt let it get to me, I was too happy about being PUPO and keeping my womb a happy place with happy vibes lol
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!!

:happydance: Yay for four frosties! 



never2late70 said:


> So just got a call from my medications coordinator at my RE/FS office.
> Start BCP on July 8th-31st. Start stimming August 3rd. With a bunch of labs and scans in between and estimated ER on August 16th with estimated ET on 5th day or so from retrieval.
> I know this may sound very strange, but my mom passed away August 28th 2008 and I just feel like August was the month that was meant to be for us :)
> 
> This seems to be happening so fast, but then again we have been trying to conceive for over 3 years, so I guess it hasn't happened that fast.
> 
> I am so happy to have you all. :hugs:
> 
> Thank you,
> Prayers and Blessings!
> ~Angie

Thats great that you have a plan set up. :thumbup:


----------



## oneof14

Wow I'm gone for 1 day and so much has happened!!!

Michele: I'm so sorry about your dog, so sad! But great news about your blood tests!!

Daisy: I am so extremely excited for you!!! 12 mature eggs!! I can't wait to hear about the fertilization report!

Haj: so so happy your beanies are progressing so well!! h&h 9 months!

Jchic: No I actually didn't go after all that, I took the day off to spend with hubby since he's leaving tomorrow for a week, we had a nice relaxing day, enjoyed the weather and went to lunch! I didn't stress about my not going and my acupuncturist assured me that I am fine!! How are you?

Never2late: exciting about getting started! Today is my 2 day stimming and I'm ok so far!! I hope I continue feeling this way although I'm nervous about my 1st sono tomorrow! I just hope I have a good follie count!

AFM, went for blood work this morning, they called to tell me to take off the climara patch and to continue on current dosage of meds. I have to go n again tomorrow for blood and sono. I asked what my estrogen level is and she said 114, honestly not sure why I asked because I have no clue if it's good or bad after 2 days of stims!


----------



## georx

Update on my progress. Started stims on 6/3/12, developed 8 follies "mature" size, mostly 16-18s, retrieval tomorrow 6/16/12! Wish me luck!


----------



## oneof14

Georx: great news!!


----------



## oneof14

Tella the same thing happened to me about day 1. I started spotting on Tuesday and since it was 3:30 I called and the nurse said if its heavy by 9pm that is day 1. I ended up considering that Tuesday day 1 and went in for my baseline on Wednesday!


----------



## MoBaby

Hopeful4911 said:


> DaisyQ- Awesome news about your eggs!!!
> 
> afm- I have 4 frosties! :) very happy about that.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!!

Congrats!! 



never2late70 said:


> So just got a call from my medications coordinator at my RE/FS
> 
> Glad you are starting soon!!! August would be great for bfp!
> 
> 
> 
> oneof14 said:
> 
> 
> Wow I'm gone for 1 day and so much has happened!!
> 
> AFM, went for blood work this morning, they called to tell me to take off the climara patch and to continue on current dosage of meds. I have to go n again tomorrow for blood and sono. I asked what my estrogen level is and she said 114, honestly not sure why I asked because I have no clue if it's good or bad after 2 days of stims!
> 
> 114 is great!! My re likes it to be over 100 after 3 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> Afm, got the call - all 12 eggs are mature! Now just waiting on the fert report tomorrow.Click to expand...
> 
> That's great! Daisyq! Grow embies!
> Georx: yea for ER! Keep us posted!
> Michelle: glad your test are normal. Sorry about your pup :( its sad when you have to make that decision. We lost our boxer in nov after he battled pancreatic cancer for 15 months (he was a fighter!). We have a rescue doggie also- an English mastiff! A little bigger than your minnies :)Click to expand...


----------



## oneof14

Thanks Mobaby! I should really learn not to ask, if they don't offer the information. How are you feeling?


----------



## drsquid

talked to doc today and he said to assume it will be day 3 transfer.. but he will call at 8am..problem is that i have to be there by 8:45am and it is at least a 30 min drive.. im kinda torn aobut day 3 vs day 5 but statistically the pregnancy rates arent pretty much the same . timing wise saturday is far more convenient. hopefully ill get frosties.


----------



## Tella

Hopeful4911 said:


> DaisyQ- Awesome news about your eggs!!!
> 
> afm- I have 4 frosties! :) very happy about that. I have been trying to take it easy and not stress so much over every little thing, but its hard! Yesterday on the way home our car broke down! Stranded until someone picked us up but i didnt let it get to me, I was too happy about being PUPO and keeping my womb a happy place with happy vibes lol
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!!

Yay for 4 frosties!!!!!!



AndreaFlorida said:


> FX for all of you... :) This is sooooo exciting to sit back an watch :)
> 
> As for me......I have no clue whats gonna happen still have :bfp: on my hpt's but its still early although might seem they are beginning to go darker again :)


Hope this is a true line coming back, in my past experience the trigger was out of my body by 7dptrigger



never2late70 said:


> So just got a call from my medications coordinator at my RE/FS office.
> Start BCP on July 8th-31st. Start stimming August 3rd. With a bunch of labs and scans in between and estimated ER on August 16th with estimated ET on 5th day or so from retrieval.
> I know this may sound very strange, but my mom passed away August 28th 2008 and I just feel like August was the month that was meant to be for us :)
> 
> This seems to be happening so fast, but then again we have been trying to conceive for over 3 years, so I guess it hasn't happened that fast.
> 
> I am so happy to have you all. :hugs:
> 
> Thank you,
> Prayers and Blessings!
> ~Angie

To me it also seemed like we skipped a few months when we where doing our first cycle, like we were rushing things but then i just have to remind myself that its been 2 years.



georx said:


> Update on my progress. Started stims on 6/3/12, developed 8 follies "mature" size, mostly 16-18s, retrieval tomorrow 6/16/12! Wish me luck!

Gl with your ER, hope all 8 is mature and healthy!!!



oneof14 said:


> Tella the same thing happened to me about day 1. I started spotting on Tuesday and since it was 3:30 I called and the nurse said if its heavy by 9pm that is day 1. I ended up considering that Tuesday day 1 and went in for my baseline on Wednesday!

Just called the FS and he said i must take yesterday as CD1 so i will see him tomorrow morning at 8am. 



drsquid said:


> talked to doc today and he said to assume it will be day 3 transfer.. but he will call at 8am..problem is that i have to be there by 8:45am and it is at least a 30 min drive.. im kinda torn aobut day 3 vs day 5 but statistically the pregnancy rates arent pretty much the same . timing wise saturday is far more convenient. hopefully ill get frosties.

:dance: GL with the transfer, you soon gonna be pupo!!!!!!!!

AFM >  Due to my longer than normal cycle (36days) my FS will only be able to do the ER but not the ET. He gave me the option to wait a month if im not comfortable wiht his colleague doing the ET. Now if it was my first IVF i would have freaked out but knowing what it entails im 100% fine with that. Told him as long as he has trust in the other FS, who am i to differ? So we are all green lights, CD3 base scan tomorrow morning at 8am :happydance:


----------



## BettyBoof

Thank you for the welcome :thumbup:

Congrats to everyone with eggs and frosties and transfers and BFPs, there is a lot of good news in this thread which gives me hope!

georx good luck with your EPU, I have 8 follicles too so am interested to see the number of eggs retrieved. I know everyone is different but it might give me an idea of what to expect. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## daisy83

georx said:


> Update on my progress. Started stims on 6/3/12, developed 8 follies "mature" size, mostly 16-18s, retrieval tomorrow 6/16/12! Wish me luck!

GL Georx!!! Let us know how it goes xx


----------



## DaisyQ

Good luck Georx! I was told I had 7-10 follicles of the right size, and they got 12 mature eggs from me. Wishing you the same kind of luck!!


----------



## tiffttc

hey girls just popped in for a quick update i had my ET this morning it went brillant she transfered 1 perfect blast :baby: iam feeling really good after it and iam going to take it easy for my ttw my test date is 28th so only 12 days to wait i cant wait i really hope it works i booked an appt in my clinic for them to do the test coz iam a bit suspisous of doing it myself coz it always bfn wen i do it :happydance::happydance:

Hopefull- we are in the ttw together congrats on being PUPO with twins......i dont thiink iam going to test early either ill just wait:happydance::baby::baby::happydance: 

Mrs c- sorry to hear your DH is gone again dont worry you will have alot of making up time to do wen he comes back :thumbup:

is anyone else in there ttw?? or is soon going to be in it......

i hope evryone is doing well:dust: to all xxxx


----------



## never2late70

Good morning lovely's :flower:
Just curious, has anyone had any success on their first round of IVF?

~Angie


----------



## MrsC8776

georx said:


> Update on my progress. Started stims on 6/3/12, developed 8 follies "mature" size, mostly 16-18s, retrieval tomorrow 6/16/12! Wish me luck!

Good luck today! 



drsquid said:


> talked to doc today and he said to assume it will be day 3 transfer.. but he will call at 8am..problem is that i have to be there by 8:45am and it is at least a 30 min drive.. im kinda torn aobut day 3 vs day 5 but statistically the pregnancy rates arent pretty much the same . timing wise saturday is far more convenient. hopefully ill get frosties.

Hopefully you will have enough time to get there. Trust your dr when it comes to deciding between a 3 day or 5 day. They know what things are looking like and how well it will go. :thumbup:



Tella said:


> AFM > Due to my longer than normal cycle (36days) my FS will only be able to do the ER but not the ET. He gave me the option to wait a month if im not comfortable wiht his colleague doing the ET. Now if it was my first IVF i would have freaked out but knowing what it entails im 100% fine with that. Told him as long as he has trust in the other FS, who am i to differ? So we are all green lights, CD3 base scan tomorrow morning at 8am :happydance:

I hope everything goes well. I think if you are comfortable you should go with the other FS for the ET. That way you don't have to wait another month. 



tiffttc said:


> hey girls just popped in for a quick update i had my ET this morning it went brillant she transfered 1 perfect blast :baby: iam feeling really good after it and iam going to take it easy for my ttw my test date is 28th so only 12 days to wait i cant wait i really hope it works i booked an appt in my clinic for them to do the test coz iam a bit suspisous of doing it myself coz it always bfn wen i do it :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Hopefull- we are in the ttw together congrats on being PUPO with twins......i dont thiink iam going to test early either ill just wait:happydance::baby::baby::happydance:
> 
> Mrs c- sorry to hear your DH is gone again dont worry you will have alot of making up time to do wen he comes back :thumbup:
> 
> is anyone else in there ttw?? or is soon going to be in it......
> 
> i hope evryone is doing well:dust: to all xxxx

Congrats on being PUPO! :happydance:



never2late70 said:


> Good morning lovely's :flower:
> Just curious, has anyone had any success on their first round of IVF?
> 
> ~Angie

I have all the info on the front page. There have been a few girls with BFP's their first try. :flower:


----------



## DaisyQ

Tiff, congrats on your ET - :dust:

Got the call regarding my fertilization results. As of right now, I have 11 embies! 11 out of 12 fertilized. :cloud9: I emailed my MIL that she potentially has 11 more grandchildren on the way. I wish I could see her face when she reads that. :rofl:


----------



## MrsC8776

DaisyQ said:


> Tiff, congrats on your ET - :dust:
> 
> Got the call regarding my fertilization results. As of right now, I have 11 embies! 11 out of 12 fertilized. :cloud9: I emailed my MIL that she potentially has 11 more grandchildren on the way. I wish I could see her face when she reads that. :rofl:

Thats great news! Edit... When is your ET scheduled for? 

:haha: I bet her face will be priceless when she reads your email. Thats pretty funny.


----------



## DaisyQ

MrsC8776 said:


> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> Tiff, congrats on your ET - :dust:
> 
> Got the call regarding my fertilization results. As of right now, I have 11 embies! 11 out of 12 fertilized. :cloud9: I emailed my MIL that she potentially has 11 more grandchildren on the way. I wish I could see her face when she reads that. :rofl:
> 
> Thats great news! Edit... When is your ET scheduled for?
> 
> :haha: I bet her face will be priceless when she reads your email. Thats pretty funny.Click to expand...

Thanks Mrs. C! My ET will be Thursday, June 21 (my parent's 42nd anniversary). Hopefully my embies will make it to blast by Wednesday, because my clinic only does day 6 blast transfers. If they aren't at blast by Wednesday, they will be given more time to get there, but I won't have a fresh transfer - all will be frozen and I will be doing FET in August.


----------



## MrsC8776

DaisyQ said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> Tiff, congrats on your ET - :dust:
> 
> Got the call regarding my fertilization results. As of right now, I have 11 embies! 11 out of 12 fertilized. :cloud9: I emailed my MIL that she potentially has 11 more grandchildren on the way. I wish I could see her face when she reads that. :rofl:
> 
> Thats great news! Edit... When is your ET scheduled for?
> 
> :haha: I bet her face will be priceless when she reads your email. Thats pretty funny.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Mrs. C! My ET will be Thursday, June 21 (my parent's 42nd anniversary). Hopefully my embies will make it to blast by Wednesday, because my clinic only does day 6 blast transfers. If they aren't at blast by Wednesday, they will be given more time to get there, but I won't have a fresh transfer - all will be frozen and I will be doing FET in August.Click to expand...

Sounds like ET will be on a special day. Fx you get to do a fresh transfer. I'm sure they will all be blasts by the 21st. :thumbup:


----------



## tiffttc

DaisyQ said:


> Tiff, congrats on your ET - :dust:
> 
> Got the call regarding my fertilization results. As of right now, I have 11 embies! 11 out of 12 fertilized. :cloud9: I emailed my MIL that she potentially has 11 more grandchildren on the way. I wish I could see her face when she reads that. :rofl:

DaisyQ- thanks iam excited its just a count down now :haha:

OMG thats a great fert. report are you going to go for a day 3 or day5 transfer grow embies grow!!! haha your so funny to send that email i bet your mum laughed alot :haha:


----------



## never2late70

DaisyQ :
That made me seriously laugh out loud! :rofl:

Praying for you!

~Angie


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks guys! Tiff, we will do a day 6 transfer if all goes well.


----------



## daisy83

DaisyQ said:


> Tiff, congrats on your ET - :dust:
> 
> Got the call regarding my fertilization results. As of right now, I have 11 embies! 11 out of 12 fertilized. :cloud9: I emailed my MIL that she potentially has 11 more grandchildren on the way. I wish I could see her face when she reads that. :rofl:

Excellent news DaisyQ!!! Fingers crossed for you that they all make it to blast, I'm feeling really positive about this!

Woo Hoo Tiff!!! You're PUPO! Hopefully I'm right behind you! :happydance:


----------



## drsquid

Daisy- yay our numbers are (were) the same

Oy totally hit my sciatic last night. Didnt sleep cause of pain in my butt. I don't remember what all I wrote before but the doc actually called me back a second time to say he thought it wouldn't be a problem. I told him I never thought it would be. I had 13 follicles. All of them with be producing progesterone so it isn't like there is none. Besides I was only starting 12 hrs late. So this am the stupid shower had no water pressure... Sigh. Doc of course
Called as I was heading across the bay bridge. Turns out I have 8 embryos that have 8-10 cells do they are gonna go to blast. He was saying how unexpected that was at my age , so I said "see I'm special". He got all serious and was like... We need to manage expectations and they won't all go to blast etc. umm duh. I then went and stopped at the clinic that is gonna do the transfer to get more needles and get them to do my shot today cause I just couldn't face it. Also told them when was best for me Monday (doc was all like... We have to work with their schedule etc... Umm dude squeaky wheel and all). So all is good now other than ass pain


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Morning everyone! Yesterday was crazy at school (field day in the morning, game day, autograph signing, and desk cleaning in the afternoon) then I went to help my SIL with my two nieces so I wasn't on here much. . . boy do things go fast!

Drs, it sounds like everything is falling in to place! Yay!

I (think) I have things all worked out with my RE's office now. I started BCP today (for 17 days), I go in on Thursday for a Office hysteroscopy and a Sonohystogram/Uterine Sounding. I go back the 25th for an IVF consent appointment with my RE, then on July 2nd I go in for bloodwork and an Ultrasound. I can't remember everything else because I don't have the calendar in front of me. I have to admit, I'm a little overwhelmed at this point.

I hope everyone has a GREAT weekend.


----------



## GettingBroody

Hopeful - wow, 4 frosties :cold:, that's a fantastic number! Hopefully you won't need them for a year or two! 

Angie - I'm sure your mum will be looking on and doing all she can for you from her side!:hugs:

Georx - hope the ER went well. Looking forward to your update!

Tiff - you are PUPO!!! Congratulations! :dance:

Baby - this time of the year is always busy at school! This is how I feel right now - :sleep:!!! I'm glad ye were able to figure out a schedule that suits you :thumbup:

DrS - that's great that you are going to a 5-day transfer. I have to say your dr makes me giggle a little!! I kind of picture him as that very mournful dog from one of the cartoons in the 80s :haha: (can't remember his name...might have to go look it up now!)

DaisyQ - :rofl: What a great email! And a fantastic number of fertilised eggs!

Haj - love your pic! Amazing that you got to hear the heartbeats so early! How long will the FS continue to monitor you for?


----------



## GettingBroody

Oh look, I found him!!!


Edit - picture doesn't seem to be working! Ah well!!:shrug:


----------



## drsquid

gvetting broody- droopy dog? 

so the clinic i go to the embryologist quit so everythig is being done in sf at a different clinic. today i was already on the bridge heading into the city when he called (which i told him was gonna happen). so i went to the city clinic to get syringes and get someone to do my pio shot cause i couldnt cope (she did it in the correct place and i still cant walk..and i have a high pain tolerance thought hsg, er etc was a breeze). while i was there i asked them waht time they opened and asked if it was OK with my doc reserve the 8am so i can go to court (supposed to be there at 9). i think my doc was pissed and felt i was stepping on his toes but i know by the time he called etc it wouldnt work and id get in trouble with my lawyer (im supposed to be there everday all day.. dunno how im gonna sit all week i can hardly sit now).


----------



## drsquid

hopeful- yay frosties =) im hoping i get some too

baby- yay for getting everything sorted


----------



## oneof14

OK ladies, I just got some devatating news. I went for u/s and blood work today, day 4 (3 days of stims) and the nurse told me I am not responding at all and my estrogen level is only 39. They upped the dosage of bravelle to 5 vials. I am so heartbroken and have been crying all day. I have to go in again tomorrow for b/w and u/s and I so scared they are going to cancel the cycle. My DH is away on business this week and I dont even know how im going to handle a cancelled cycle. I can not understand for the life me why I am not responding. My AMH is 1.58 and my AFC was good. 

My friend told me not to worry because most clinics told give the 1st u/s until 5 days of stims. 

I am beside myself right now. 

Any words of encouragment of advise?


----------



## drsquid

oneof - fingers crossed this is just an early blip. i know ive seen lots of people suddenly shoot up


----------



## DaisyQ

One - remind me of your protocol? When was estrogen stopped?

Also, ask your doctor if he thinks you might benefit from adding LH (in the form of menopur or low dose hcg). My doctor told me some women need to use both types of drugs to respond. 

On the words of encouragement side, it's still early. My estrogen started higher (70 or 75) and actually went DOWN after three days of stims to 65. My dosages were bumped up. I went from 300 to 375 units of follistim, and from 15-30 units low dose hcg. I did start to respond after that, but my estrogen remained low my whole cycle, even when I was bumped up again to 450 units follistim. Usually they are worried about estrogen when it is too high, or if it is just flat. But increasing your doses should help? What are your follicles doing? All of mine were < 10 mm on day 4 of stims. 

Talk to your doctor about adding LH. 

I hope you don't get canceled, but if you do, remember that my first cycle was canceled too, and so far cycle attempt #2 is MUCH better. Usually the second cycle is informed by the first, which is a shot in the dark. Sending lots of :hugs: your way. I know how it feels to maybe be canceled. Its such a huge let down and makes you feel like it can't work for you. Which is not true!! Perhaps adjusting your protocol will help, and you can always consult with a new RE. Do you have a car, btw? My clinic is in NJ, which would be a pain in the ass for you, but I think they are SO good, and my doctor got my slow sluggish ovaries to produce 12 mature eggs, which is mire than I could have hoped for. 

In terms of canceling, my doctor felt it was better to cancel and try again with a new protocol, then move forward with the expense of ER, when the outlook didn't look so hot for that cycle. She felt i could do better. Sure enough she right. :hugs:


----------



## raelynn

oneof - I agree my clinic doesn't start ultrasounds until day 5. I go in for bloodwork only for day 3. I'm sure they'll get you sorted out and you'll jump ahead in no time!

Did my first stims tonight! I can't believe how nervous I was but I didn't feel a thing!


----------



## raelynn

Oops - Double post


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Good Luck One. . . fingers crossed they don't end up cancelling.

Drs. . . did you end up getting the appointment set up at the time you needed?


----------



## oneof14

Daisy, Im on the EPP, I am already on 2 doses of menopure. I took off the patch yesterday, and yesterday my e2 was 114. Im just afraid if I dont respond to the medicine, what will I respond to. I just feel like something always goes wrong with me. I am totally devastated. As for my follicles, I didnt ask, I assume not good since she said I wasnt responding at all (even asked me if I was injecting right). I wish my DH was here and he has said he feels awful hes not here. I am PRAYING that my E2 levels increase tomorrow and my u/s shows some good follies. Not sure how much improvement I am going to have w/1 day. I really hope they are more optomistic tomorrow. Thanks for words of encouragement. I will ask about the hcg.


----------



## oneof14

I'm doing EPP and I took that patch off yesterday, yesterday my e2 was 114, today 39??? I'm already on menopure I can ask about the hcg. I didnt ask about the follies, I assume not good since she said I was responding at all. 

I'm devastated and I just PRAY this cycle doesnt get cancelled. I cant beleive my DH isnt here, that makes it even worse. If I dont respond, what's left for me? Can i still get pregnant, all these awful things are going around in my head!!


----------



## oneof14

sorry for the double post, I thought the first one erased.


----------



## MoBaby

oneof14: my last cycle e2 was a meek 23 after 3 days of stims....i did gonal f 225 for 3 days then 150/150 gonal f and menopur. they never changes the dose around (wait until 5 days) and my e2 jumped up...ended up with 16 (or 14?)eggies, 12 fertilized, 9 embies, 3 day 5 blasts ...so dont give up hope! my first cycle e2 was only 60 and we had more eggies.


----------



## DaisyQ

Ok, so your estrogen might have been artificially high from the estrogen. This is why my RE stops it before starting stims. Another thing is that the estrogen, especially when taken once stims have started can make you slow to respond. One woman I know stimmed 17 days. But she did eventually get 18 eggs, and is now pregnant. 

I would push to stim beyond tomorrow. Give it another few days to see if you respond. If you are on menopur, that has LH in it. But maybe you would benefit from increasing that as well?


----------



## MrsC8776

drsquid said:


> Daisy- yay our numbers are (were) the same
> 
> Oy totally hit my sciatic last night. Didnt sleep cause of pain in my butt. I don't remember what all I wrote before but the doc actually called me back a second time to say he thought it wouldn't be a problem. I told him I never thought it would be. I had 13 follicles. All of them with be producing progesterone so it isn't like there is none. Besides I was only starting 12 hrs late. So this am the stupid shower had no water pressure... Sigh. Doc of course
> Called as I was heading across the bay bridge. Turns out I have 8 embryos that have 8-10 cells do they are gonna go to blast. He was saying how unexpected that was at my age , so I said "see I'm special". He got all serious and was like... We need to manage expectations and they won't all go to blast etc. umm duh. I then went and stopped at the clinic that is gonna do the transfer to get more needles and get them to do my shot today cause I just couldn't face it. Also told them when was best for me Monday (doc was all like... We have to work with their schedule etc... Umm dude squeaky wheel and all). So all is good now other than ass pain

Yay for 8! Sorry about the shot though. 



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Morning everyone! Yesterday was crazy at school (field day in the morning, game day, autograph signing, and desk cleaning in the afternoon) then I went to help my SIL with my two nieces so I wasn't on here much. . . boy do things go fast!
> 
> Drs, it sounds like everything is falling in to place! Yay!
> 
> I (think) I have things all worked out with my RE's office now. I started BCP today (for 17 days), I go in on Thursday for a Office hysteroscopy and a Sonohystogram/Uterine Sounding. I go back the 25th for an IVF consent appointment with my RE, then on July 2nd I go in for bloodwork and an Ultrasound. I can't remember everything else because I don't have the calendar in front of me. I have to admit, I'm a little overwhelmed at this point.
> 
> I hope everyone has a GREAT weekend.

Sounds like things are moving right along for you! 



oneof14 said:


> OK ladies, I just got some devatating news. I went for u/s and blood work today, day 4 (3 days of stims) and the nurse told me I am not responding at all and my estrogen level is only 39. They upped the dosage of bravelle to 5 vials. I am so heartbroken and have been crying all day. I have to go in again tomorrow for b/w and u/s and I so scared they are going to cancel the cycle. My DH is away on business this week and I dont even know how im going to handle a cancelled cycle. I can not understand for the life me why I am not responding. My AMH is 1.58 and my AFC was good.
> 
> My friend told me not to worry because most clinics told give the 1st u/s until 5 days of stims.
> 
> I am beside myself right now.
> 
> Any words of encouragment of advise?

Fx things look different tomorrow. 



raelynn said:


> oneof - I agree my clinic doesn't start ultrasounds until day 5. I go in for bloodwork only for day 3. I'm sure they'll get you sorted out and you'll jump ahead in no time!
> 
> Did my first stims tonight! I can't believe how nervous I was but I didn't feel a thing!

Yay for getting the first stims done! I think it's normal to get all worked up about everything going on. 

Sorry for being so short on these replies. The kids next door are shooting their pellet guns towards my house! :grr: I had to stop mid way through and go outside to be the mean neighbor. :growlmad:


----------



## GettingBroody

DrS - sounds like you're in a lot of pain with your sciatic, hope it eases soon :hugs: (and yes, it's Droopy Dog!)

OneOf - so sorry you're having a bad time. I can't offer much advice but keeping my fingers crossed that the increased dosage does the trick :hugs:


----------



## Tella

Oneof14 > I honestly think 4 days of stims are to soon to tell, my FS only does next u/s 7 days after start of stims, and in my previous cycle, I only took 1 low dose stim extra. So 4 days is VERY early! And Daisy should be a great inspiration for you, look at her getting so many eggies ater they also thought she is slow/low count. Our bodies are mystical and sometimes needs a bit more of a kick in the butt to perform.
Fx'd you start showing growth and get to continue on this ivf for ur bfp!

Daisy, wow 11 embies that is awesome! Grow embies grow!

Tiff > congrats on being pupo!

DrsQ> good luck for tmorrow morning and court afterwards!

AFM > everything is clear for this cycle. Will be stimming for 8 days so long, next u/s on the 24th @ 8am :happydance: I'm on 150ui Menopur with 75ui Fostimon along with 10units of Lucrin! Bring on that bfp :thumbup:


----------



## noasaint

*Oneof14 *I agree. I respond the same, very slow to start. My last cycle I stimmed for almost 21 days. This time around it will most likely be 14 to 16 days. My E2 climbs then will back up a little then climb again very quickly. try to be patient, we all respond differently. Four days is nothing at this point, it just means more blood draws and dealing with the time factor. Wishing you the best!


----------



## southaspen

This post was for Haj and her pic of her two babies!! Forgot to reply with a quote! - Amazing!!! So happy for you!!

I did my first Lupron shot last night. Am tired today and just generally don't feel good but I will take it!! Of course we were at a wedding last night so all that dancing and singing might have something to do with it too. Last BCP on the 20th and 1st U/S on the 26th.

I'm sorry if I don't reply to everyone. There are so many on here and it is hard to keep up but I do read as much as I can and pray for BFPs for all of us!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Georx - how did your ER go? :D

Mj and l8bloomer - how are ye doing? 2ww nearly over?! :dust:


----------



## never2late70

Good morning ladies :flower:

Whats does PUPO stand for?

Just learning these abbreviations :thumbup:


----------



## drsquid

never- pregnant until proven otherwise

so it appears it wasnt my sciatic.. i just react poorly to the pio. the nurse did the shot yesterday and within anhour i was in excruciating pain., the first shot (on the left) doesnt feel any better nearly 2 days later, and the one from yesterday on the right is still horrible. i need to see about switching to crinone. i cant take this. i flat out cant function


----------



## never2late70

Whats pio? sorry..is there an abbreviations list somewhere?:wacko:


----------



## DaisyQ

Progesterone in oil. Progesterone shots.


----------



## daisy83

oneof14 said:


> I'm doing EPP and I took that patch off yesterday, yesterday my e2 was 114, today 39??? I'm already on menopure I can ask about the hcg. I didnt ask about the follies, I assume not good since she said I was responding at all.
> 
> I'm devastated and I just PRAY this cycle doesnt get cancelled. I cant beleive my DH isnt here, that makes it even worse. If I dont respond, what's left for me? Can i still get pregnant, all these awful things are going around in my head!!

*Oneof14* - Try to stay positive, when I went they basically gave us a doom and gloom talk, gave us the choice of cancelling cos I wasn't responding as they "liked" - I got double the amount of eggs I was forecast and now have 4 embryos. Even if this cycle has to be cancelled, hopefully it means they can change your (or mine) protocol for next time. We are all here for you, let us know how you get on, things can change very quickly - I'm proof!! :flower:


----------



## daisy83

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Morning everyone! Yesterday was crazy at school (field day in the morning, game day, autograph signing, and desk cleaning in the afternoon) then I went to help my SIL with my two nieces so I wasn't on here much. . . boy do things go fast!
> 
> Drs, it sounds like everything is falling in to place! Yay!
> 
> I (think) I have things all worked out with my RE's office now. I started BCP today (for 17 days), I go in on Thursday for a Office hysteroscopy and a Sonohystogram/Uterine Sounding. I go back the 25th for an IVF consent appointment with my RE, then on July 2nd I go in for bloodwork and an Ultrasound. I can't remember everything else because I don't have the calendar in front of me. I have to admit, I'm a little overwhelmed at this point.
> 
> I hope everyone has a GREAT weekend.

Desk cleaning?? That doesn't sound like fun at all!!! :nope: It can be a bit overwhelming when you get whacked with loads of appointments etc but it'll go by so quick. Good luck on Thurs, that's DaisyQ's ET so fingers crossed it's a lucky day!!! xx :flower:


----------



## MrsC8776

Tella said:


> Oneof14 > I honestly think 4 days of stims are to soon to tell, my FS only does next u/s 7 days after start of stims, and in my previous cycle, I only took 1 low dose stim extra. So 4 days is VERY early! And Daisy should be a great inspiration for you, look at her getting so many eggies ater they also thought she is slow/low count. Our bodies are mystical and sometimes needs a bit more of a kick in the butt to perform.
> Fx'd you start showing growth and get to continue on this ivf for ur bfp!
> 
> Daisy, wow 11 embies that is awesome! Grow embies grow!
> 
> Tiff > congrats on being pupo!
> 
> DrsQ> good luck for tmorrow morning and court afterwards!
> 
> AFM > everything is clear for this cycle. Will be stimming for 8 days so long, next u/s on the 24th @ 8am :happydance: I'm on 150ui Menopur with 75ui Fostimon along with 10units of Lucrin! Bring on that bfp :thumbup:

I'm glad everything is a go! Fx everything goes well. :thumbup:



southaspen said:


> This post was for Haj and her pic of her two babies!! Forgot to reply with a quote! - Amazing!!! So happy for you!!
> 
> I did my first Lupron shot last night. Am tired today and just generally don't feel good but I will take it!! Of course we were at a wedding last night so all that dancing and singing might have something to do with it too. Last BCP on the 20th and 1st U/S on the 26th.
> 
> I'm sorry if I don't reply to everyone. There are so many on here and it is hard to keep up but I do read as much as I can and pray for BFPs for all of us!!

Yay for getting the first shot down. I hope you feel better soon. 



drsquid said:


> never- pregnant until proven otherwise
> 
> so it appears it wasnt my sciatic.. i just react poorly to the pio. the nurse did the shot yesterday and within anhour i was in excruciating pain., the first shot (on the left) doesnt feel any better nearly 2 days later, and the one from yesterday on the right is still horrible. i need to see about switching to crinone. i cant take this. i flat out cant function

Thats horrible about the shots. Have you seen if theres anything else you can do? 



never2late70 said:


> Whats pio? sorry..is there an abbreviations list somewhere?:wacko:

Don't worry about asking what things mean. It's a lot to learn and it takes a little while. :thumbup:

I hope everyone had a great day. Thinking of you all and wishing everyone luck. :hugs:


----------



## MommyMel

DaisyQ said:


> Michelle, so sorry about tour doggie. I've had to say goodbye to two dogs in my life - really, really hard.
> 
> Haj, awesome about the heartbeats!!!
> 
> Tella,glad AF showed for you - onward and upward!
> 
> Afm, got the call - all 12 eggs are mature! Now just waiting on the fert report tomorrow.


That is such wonderfull news..... 12 eggs mature, awesome. 
your BFP is on its way..... :hugs:


----------



## bubumaci

Hi :wave:
So had my day 9 ultrasound this morning (CD11) and I will be triggering tomorrow evening, ER on Thursday morning.
Lining was measured at 10 mm, 
Right ovary : 1 x 20mm, 2 x 19mm and 4AF x max 10mm
Left ovary : 2 x 19mm, 2 x 17mm, 1 x 16mm and 1 x 13mm
Not quite sure if that is good or not, seems like there are 7 or 8? From what size can we count them?

The results of my bloodwork will be online later on - if anyone is interested, I would be happy to post (also to hear back, whether the results are good or not)?

I am still in disbelief, that we are actually almost there and praying so hard, that they find many eggies to fertilise and, that they manage to fertilise. Even though we have some frozen sperm, DH will be providing a sample, since the fresh :spermy: are better than thawed. Please please please keep fingers crossed that it all goes well on Thursday!!!

*EDIT* Just been in touch with the clinic - my LH and progesterone levels are high, so I am triggering tonight and the OP is Wednesday morning (they are worried that I will ovulate early) - have to be at the clinic at 9 am... so - please keep your fingers all crossed for us!!!

@ DaisyQ - that is so excited! Really great results and all fingers and toes are crossed for you!

@ oneof14 - this is my first time doing the treatment, so I have no idea really. My first US was on day 5 of stimming (before I had given myself my 5th shot, so after 4 days) - it may just be that they need to readjust the amounts you are taking - DaisyQ is a very good example I think of how it can go if (as heartbreaking as it is) they decide to cancel this cycle and move onto the next.. Either way, my fingers are crossed for you, that it works out!!!


----------



## oneof14

Thanks Ladies, I went in yesterday (CD5) 4 days of stims for u/s and blood work and my e2 went up to 52, she said she forgot to tell me yesterday that with the EPP my e2 level will be low coming off the patch. They are only seeing 4 follies which is a concern for me and the doctor I guess.

I go in tomorrow (CD7) 6 days of stims to see if I've progressed. I am petrified of this visit. I pray I have more follies and my e2 has gone up. I am literally sick to my stomach everday. Wish my DH was here!!


----------



## bubumaci

@ oneof14, I am pretty sure that two days will give you a couple more follies!

FXd for you :)


----------



## oneof14

I hope so bubumaci. I am going to acupunture tonight, much needed, see if she can work her magic.

Awesome news about your follies and you are ready to go!


----------



## BlueStorm

bubumaci said:


> Hi :wave:
> So had my day 9 ultrasound this morning (CD11) and I will be triggering tomorrow evening, ER on Thursday morning.
> Lining was measured at 10 mm,
> Right ovary : 1 x 20mm, 2 x 19mm and 4AF x max 10mm
> Left ovary : 2 x 19mm, 2 x 17mm, 1 x 16mm and 1 x 13mm
> Not quite sure if that is good or not, seems like there are 7 or 8? From what size can we count them?
> 
> The results of my bloodwork will be online later on - if anyone is interested, I would be happy to post (also to hear back, whether the results are good or not)?
> 
> I am still in disbelief, that we are actually almost there and praying so hard, that they find many eggies to fertilise and, that they manage to fertilise. Even though we have some frozen sperm, DH will be providing a sample, since the fresh :spermy: are better than thawed. Please please please keep fingers crossed that it all goes well on Thursday!!!
> 
> *EDIT* Just been in touch with the clinic - my LH and progesterone levels are high, so I am triggering tonight and the OP is Wednesday morning (they are worried that I will ovulate early) - have to be at the clinic at 9 am... so - please keep your fingers all crossed for us!!!
> 
> @ DaisyQ - that is so excited! Really great results and all fingers and toes are crossed for you!
> 
> @ oneof14 - this is my first time doing the treatment, so I have no idea really. My first US was on day 5 of stimming (before I had given myself my 5th shot, so after 4 days) - it may just be that they need to readjust the amounts you are taking - DaisyQ is a very good example I think of how it can go if (as heartbreaking as it is) they decide to cancel this cycle and move onto the next.. Either way, my fingers are crossed for you, that it works out!!!

Good luck with your ER everything is crossed!

One - Good luck tomorrow I hope that you make more progress on your next scan, Praying for you.

AFM - Had a lining check today and I am already at 8. I am surprised I thought it would take much longer then that for my lining to thicken up. Anyway they told me I will up my dosage to 2mg twice a day. I was hoping not to b\c I have been very dissy and I think its from the estrace. Oh well, hopefully will get more info when my nurse calls later.

Hope you all had a good weekend.


----------



## DaisyQ

Blue! You are on your way! Sounding really good. :flower: A lady on the RMA thread on fertilitycommunity just got her BFP after a FET (all were frozen due to OHSS). 

One - does your acupuncturist do needs on your lower abdomen? Also, I think that you might just be slow to stimulate. Your E2 went up a lot in just 24 hours, so I think I would push for a few more days to see what's what. To me (not a doctor) it sounds like you might have been oversuppressed. This is why it may take longer (and more drugs) for you to stim. If they do end up canceling your cycle, be sure to ask if you were over-suppressed, and what will they do next time to ensure that doesn't happen again... Higher starting doses is one idea, as is removing the last estrogen patch around day 1 of your cycle... 

Bubu. From what I've read, any follicle bigger than 13 mm at trigger may contain a viable egg. So to me it sounds like 8 or 9? I was expecting maybe 10 for my retrieval and we got 12.


----------



## oneof14

Blue, you are on your way!!! So excited!! To do have to take the estrace vaginally or orally?

Daisy, yes she does put needles in my lower abdomen. I am happy they gave me last night and today to stim and having me go in tomorrow. I was going in everyday and I didnt think they even allowed the meds to works. I am seriously hoping to see an improvement tomorrow. If my cycle does get cancelled, I will definitely ask about being over surpressed. I believe they started me on a higher dose of bravelle already. Good idea about the Patch, I know my e2 level on day 2 was 183, 3 days later (Friday) it was 114 (took off the patch) and 31 and now 52. 

I am starting to feel a little bloated, so I am hoping its the meds starting to work.


----------



## michelle01

Oneof14 - I was a slow responder at first too, so hopefully things will turn around for you!! And the bloating is a good sign!! FX for you! :hugs:


----------



## oneof14

Thank Michelle01, you ladies are truly the best! I am crying at my desk w/the amount of support your all giving me, especially w/DH away!


----------



## jchic

this thread moves SO fast!!!

One - I think you will be fine, best of luck tomorrow at your next appt!
Bubu - WOW! Good luck on your ER!

Blue - OMG you are on your way now!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

bubumaci said:


> Hi :wave:
> So had my day 9 ultrasound this morning (CD11) and I will be triggering tomorrow evening, ER on Thursday morning.
> Lining was measured at 10 mm,
> Right ovary : 1 x 20mm, 2 x 19mm and 4AF x max 10mm
> Left ovary : 2 x 19mm, 2 x 17mm, 1 x 16mm and 1 x 13mm
> Not quite sure if that is good or not, seems like there are 7 or 8? From what size can we count them?
> 
> The results of my bloodwork will be online later on - if anyone is interested, I would be happy to post (also to hear back, whether the results are good or not)?
> 
> I am still in disbelief, that we are actually almost there and praying so hard, that they find many eggies to fertilise and, that they manage to fertilise. Even though we have some frozen sperm, DH will be providing a sample, since the fresh :spermy: are better than thawed. Please please please keep fingers crossed that it all goes well on Thursday!!!
> 
> *EDIT* Just been in touch with the clinic - my LH and progesterone levels are high, so I am triggering tonight and the OP is Wednesday morning (they are worried that I will ovulate early) - have to be at the clinic at 9 am... so - please keep your fingers all crossed for us!!!
> 
> @ DaisyQ - that is so excited! Really great results and all fingers and toes are crossed for you!
> 
> @ oneof14 - this is my first time doing the treatment, so I have no idea really. My first US was on day 5 of stimming (before I had given myself my 5th shot, so after 4 days) - it may just be that they need to readjust the amounts you are taking - DaisyQ is a very good example I think of how it can go if (as heartbreaking as it is) they decide to cancel this cycle and move onto the next.. Either way, my fingers are crossed for you, that it works out!!!

You are almost there! :happydance: Good luck with the trigger and everything crossed for you on Wednesday. 



oneof14 said:


> Thanks Ladies, I went in yesterday (CD5) 4 days of stims for u/s and blood work and my e2 went up to 52, she said she forgot to tell me yesterday that with the EPP my e2 level will be low coming off the patch. They are only seeing 4 follies which is a concern for me and the doctor I guess.
> 
> I go in tomorrow (CD7) 6 days of stims to see if I've progressed. I am petrified of this visit. I pray I have more follies and my e2 has gone up. I am literally sick to my stomach everday. Wish my DH was here!!

Things will look better tomorrow. Staying positive is hard but it's a great thing when it comes to all this. :thumbup:



BlueStorm said:


> bubumaci said:
> 
> 
> Hi :wave:
> So had my day 9 ultrasound this morning (CD11) and I will be triggering tomorrow evening, ER on Thursday morning.
> Lining was measured at 10 mm,
> Right ovary : 1 x 20mm, 2 x 19mm and 4AF x max 10mm
> Left ovary : 2 x 19mm, 2 x 17mm, 1 x 16mm and 1 x 13mm
> Not quite sure if that is good or not, seems like there are 7 or 8? From what size can we count them?
> 
> The results of my bloodwork will be online later on - if anyone is interested, I would be happy to post (also to hear back, whether the results are good or not)?
> 
> I am still in disbelief, that we are actually almost there and praying so hard, that they find many eggies to fertilise and, that they manage to fertilise. Even though we have some frozen sperm, DH will be providing a sample, since the fresh :spermy: are better than thawed. Please please please keep fingers crossed that it all goes well on Thursday!!!
> 
> *EDIT* Just been in touch with the clinic - my LH and progesterone levels are high, so I am triggering tonight and the OP is Wednesday morning (they are worried that I will ovulate early) - have to be at the clinic at 9 am... so - please keep your fingers all crossed for us!!!
> 
> @ DaisyQ - that is so excited! Really great results and all fingers and toes are crossed for you!
> 
> @ oneof14 - this is my first time doing the treatment, so I have no idea really. My first US was on day 5 of stimming (before I had given myself my 5th shot, so after 4 days) - it may just be that they need to readjust the amounts you are taking - DaisyQ is a very good example I think of how it can go if (as heartbreaking as it is) they decide to cancel this cycle and move onto the next.. Either way, my fingers are crossed for you, that it works out!!!
> 
> Good luck with your ER everything is crossed!
> 
> One - Good luck tomorrow I hope that you make more progress on your next scan, Praying for you.
> 
> AFM - Had a lining check today and I am already at 8. I am surprised I thought it would take much longer then that for my lining to thicken up. Anyway they told me I will up my dosage to 2mg twice a day. I was hoping not to b\c I have been very dissy and I think its from the estrace. Oh well, hopefully will get more info when my nurse calls later.
> 
> Hope you all had a good weekend.Click to expand...

Thats great news! Any ideas of when your FET will be?


----------



## DaisyQ

One, I think your estrogen rising now is a really good sign. I think you just need more time. :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Are you going to acupuncture twice a week?


----------



## BlueStorm

One - I am taking the estrace orally but I"m not sure if the side effects are from that or from my anxiety. 

Mrs C- I don't know yet about the date for my FET but my nurse said it's usally about 20 days into your cylce. I don't know if since my lining is thickening fast if it will be earlier or not. I am going to ask when she calls me with my b\w results later.


----------



## oneof14

DaisyQ said:


> Are you going to acupuncture twice a week?

I hope your right Daisy about the estrogen. 

Yes, I usually go 2x a week (except last week), I emailed here and told her we have some serious work to do!

How are you doing? you must be so excited about Thursday. I am so happy for you and when you get your BFP, please stay on this thread, as you really are such a wonderful support!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh and eat lots of protein, and eggs specifically. Acupuncturist also recommended no cold foods (no salads, smoothies), dairy - stick to hot foods. And limit carbs, especially sugar and processed carbs (bread, etc).


----------



## oneof14

BlueStorm said:


> One - I am taking the estrace orally but I"m not sure if the side effects are from that or from my anxiety.
> 
> Mrs C- I don't know yet about the date for my FET but my nurse said it's usally about 20 days into your cylce. I don't know if since my lining is thickening fast if it will be earlier or not. I am going to ask when she calls me with my b\w results later.

Yes, I know all too well about that, when my anxiety kicks in, the first thing I feel is dizzy. Your almost there!


----------



## oneof14

DaisyQ said:


> Oh and eat lots of protein, and eggs specifically. Acupuncturist also recommended no cold foods (no salads, smoothies), dairy - stick to hot foods.

I've only been drinking and eating hot/warm stuff. I should have has some eggs this morning, but since Saturday, I havent really had much of an appetite. I think I may have grilled chicken for lunch.


----------



## DaisyQ

oneof14 said:


> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> Are you going to acupuncture twice a week?
> 
> I hope your right Daisy about the estrogen.
> 
> Yes, I usually go 2x a week (except last week), I emailed here and told her we have some serious work to do!
> 
> How are you doing? you must be so excited about Thursday. I am so happy for you and when you get your BFP, please stay on this thread, as you really are such a wonderful support!!Click to expand...



I'm ok. Mentally/emotionally much better than last week. But it is hard waiting to hear... Of course I'll stay! :hugs:


----------



## daisy83

Hi everyone,

Had a phonecall from the embryologist this morning, they want me to go in at 8.30am instead of 10.30am for ET. She also said all 4 embryos are still growing nicely :happydance: so really pleased about that, hoping they all hang in there til tomorrow. Have bought loads of magazines and a book, got the house all cleaned and ready for some relaxing :coffee:! Hope you're all doing well, 


xx :flower:


----------



## BlueStorm

Daisy83 - great report. Glad you got the house all cleaned up. I am the same way, I can't relax until it's all clean, eventhough it's a wreck a few hours later from all the dog and cat hair!!


----------



## georx

Another update- ER went great, got 11 eggs. 8 were good quality, 7 fertilized. Right now (6/18/12) all are growing & doctor has picked out 2 of the best for tentative ET tomorrow. If we have more than 2 strong embryos, they will pick the two best and transfer at day 5 (thursday).


----------



## daisy83

BlueStorm said:


> Daisy83 - great report. Glad you got the house all cleaned up. I am the same way, I can't relax until it's all clean, eventhough it's a wreck a few hours later from all the dog and cat hair!!

Me too, I have two dogs (in my picture) and they are super fluffy, drives me mad! Whenever we open the kitchen door a big tumble weed of border collie rolls through the house!!!! :wacko:

Great news on your lining, it's getting all cosy and comfy for it's guest(s)!!! :happydance: 

Georx - that's great! So either ET tomorrow or Thurs, good luck to you xx

xx


----------



## jchic

Daisy83 - great news! PS - LOVE your doggies


----------



## MrsC8776

BlueStorm said:


> One - I am taking the estrace orally but I"m not sure if the side effects are from that or from my anxiety.
> 
> Mrs C- I don't know yet about the date for my FET but my nurse said it's usally about 20 days into your cylce. I don't know if since my lining is thickening fast if it will be earlier or not. I am going to ask when she calls me with my b\w results later.

What day are you on now? Sorry, I try to keep up but there so much going on. 



daisy83 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Had a phonecall from the embryologist this morning, they want me to go in at 8.30am instead of 10.30am for ET. She also said all 4 embryos are still growing nicely :happydance: so really pleased about that, hoping they all hang in there til tomorrow. Have bought loads of magazines and a book, got the house all cleaned and ready for some relaxing :coffee:! Hope you're all doing well,
> 
> 
> xx :flower:

:happydance: I'm so excited for you. How many are you putting back? Good job on getting everything ready so that you can relax and now worry about anything. 



georx said:


> Another update- ER went great, got 11 eggs. 8 were good quality, 7 fertilized. Right now (6/18/12) all are growing & doctor has picked out 2 of the best for tentative ET tomorrow. If we have more than 2 strong embryos, they will pick the two best and transfer at day 5 (thursday).

:happydance: That is great news! I'm excited for you also! So many BFP's coming to this thread soon. We are due for many. :thumbup:

*l8bloomer*~ How are things going? 

*MJ*~ Are you still hanging around in here? 

AFM~ CD1 :happydance: I'm excited to be getting started on this new journey. It's not IVF but thats ok as long as we get our BFP.


----------



## oneof14

Daisy83, awesome news!!!

Georx, GL tomorrow.


----------



## never2late70

I get so happy and excited reading ALL of your posts :happydance:

I am a bit confused by the diet thing though. No cold foods? No salads?
I had a consult with the nutritionist at my RE/FS clinic and she told me to eat as much salad as I could shove down my throat daily..lol and as much dark leafy greens and vegetables as possible. Along with chicken and eggs and fruits of all kinds except oranges and corn. She also said cut out all caffeine, sodas, coffee ect..whats the reason you were given for no cold foods or salads?
I am so new to all of this. So glad I found you all :hugs: 

~Angie


----------



## oneof14

MrsC - awsome news, so happy you are getting started!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Drs~ :dohh: I'm so out of it this morning. I hope your ET went well today and court goes by quickly. Sorry for not saying anything earlier this morning.


----------



## oneof14

never2late70 said:


> I get so happy and excited reading ALL of your posts :happydance:
> 
> I am a bit confused by the diet thing though. No cold foods? No salads?
> I had a consult with the nutritionist at my RE/FS clinic and she told me to eat as much salad as I could shove down my throat daily..lol and as much dark leafy greens and vegetables as possible. Along with chicken and eggs and fruits of all kinds except oranges and corn. She also said cut out all caffeine, sodas, coffee ect..whats the reason you were given for no cold foods or salads?
> I am so new to all of this. So glad I found you all :hugs:
> 
> ~Angie

From what my acupunturist tells me, only eat hot food and never drink anything cold, is a way to warm the uterus and make for a good environment for your embies and for uterine lining. So i cut out cold drinks, I drink room temp water and never put ice in anything. I try to have soups or grilled chicken for lunch and of course, eggs from breakfast and lost of green veggies.

I am not sure about the caffeine, but I was also told to avoid all caffeine, which I try to do. I have 1 cup of decaf coffee in the morning (its a hard habit to break).


----------



## MrsC8776

oneof14 said:


> never2late70 said:
> 
> 
> I get so happy and excited reading ALL of your posts :happydance:
> 
> I am a bit confused by the diet thing though. No cold foods? No salads?
> I had a consult with the nutritionist at my RE/FS clinic and she told me to eat as much salad as I could shove down my throat daily..lol and as much dark leafy greens and vegetables as possible. Along with chicken and eggs and fruits of all kinds except oranges and corn. She also said cut out all caffeine, sodas, coffee ect..whats the reason you were given for no cold foods or salads?
> I am so new to all of this. So glad I found you all :hugs:
> 
> ~Angie
> 
> From what my acupunturist tells me, only eat hot food and never drink anything cold, is a way to warm the uterus and make for a good environment for your embies and for uterine lining. So i cut out cold drinks, I drink room temp water and never put ice in anything. I try to have soups or grilled chicken for lunch and of course, eggs from breakfast and lost of green veggies.
> 
> I am not sure about the caffeine, but I was also told to avoid all caffeine, which I try to do. I have 1 cup of decaf coffee in the morning (its a hard habit to break).Click to expand...

I was told this exact same thing when I was going to acupuncture. I asked my FS about it about he didn't think it made much of a difference. Just do what ever you feel is right for you. :flower:


----------



## jchic

Mrs C - so glad you are getting started! OH YEAH! 
Your doggie is adorable! I cant even handle it :)


----------



## michelle01

Yay MrsC for getting started! 

Daisy83 - Awesome news! Good Luck with your transfer!

Georx - Great news too on the eggies! And good luck also with your transfer!!!

AFM - I am waiting for the call today from the nurse to find out what the doctor wants to do since my second blood test came back normal. I am hoping to get started with IVF #2 soon. I have waited long enough!!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Wow, lots of chat on here today! 

Bubu - good luck with the trigger tonight! Sounds like a good number of follies! :thumbup:

OneOf - glad your levels are rising, hope you get more good news at your apt tomorrow! Fx'd!

Blue - things are moving fast!! Yay!

Daisy83 - great news about your embies! Hope they continue that way tonight :D Howmany are ye planning on putting back?

Georx - fantastic news! :dance: How do you feel after the ER?

MrsC - yay for cd1!! Keeping my fingers and toes firmly crossed for you!



daisy83 said:


> BlueStorm said:
> 
> 
> Daisy83 - great report. Glad you got the house all cleaned up. I am the same way, I can't relax until it's all clean, eventhough it's a wreck a few hours later from all the dog and cat hair!!
> 
> Me too, I have two dogs (in my picture) and they are super fluffy, drives me mad! Whenever we open the kitchen door a big tumble weed of border collie rolls through the house!!!! :wacko:Click to expand...

:rofl: Try rabbit hair!!!! I can at least pick up my dogs' hair cause it's long and fluffy and tends to shed in clumps but the rabbit hair is super fine and gets everywhere!!! It's a disaster! (but they're worth it :haha:)


----------



## MrsC8776

jchic said:


> Mrs C - so glad you are getting started! OH YEAH!
> Your doggie is adorable! I cant even handle it :)

Thank you! :) Ask we speak he is in his bed barking in his sleep. :haha: He literally makes me laugh out loud. 

So I called the clinic and they are having me come in for another baseline t make sure everything looks ok. I'm suddenly nervous that I still have a cyst and they won't let me start clomid.


----------



## BlueStorm

Georx - Great report fingers are crossed. 

Mrs C - I totally forgot to tell you how adorable your pup is! Yay for getting starting again finally. I know it's not IVF but you have a great shot at this!

Daisy83 - Your pups are adorable as well. It's funny how we all have so many animals...I wonder why!

AFM - I just got the call from my nurse and I will be going back in on friday the 22nd and then if everything looks good I will start PIO on Sunday the 24th and then transfer is penciled in for Friday 6/29/12. This actually works out nicely because I won't have to take any time off from work.


----------



## daisy83

jchic said:


> Daisy83 - great news! PS - LOVE your doggies

Thanku!! Aren't we a very dog-loving thread? Yours are gorgeous too!! xx


----------



## MrsC8776

We all must have posted about the same time. 



michelle01 said:


> Yay MrsC for getting started!
> 
> Daisy83 - Awesome news! Good Luck with your transfer!
> 
> Georx - Great news too on the eggies! And good luck also with your transfer!!!
> 
> AFM - I am waiting for the call today from the nurse to find out what the doctor wants to do since my second blood test came back normal. I am hoping to get started with IVF #2 soon. I have waited long enough!!!!

Thank you. Fx for good news. The waiting is the hardest part. 



GettingBroody said:


> Wow, lots of chat on here today!
> 
> Bubu - good luck with the trigger tonight! Sounds like a good number of follies! :thumbup:
> 
> OneOf - glad your levels are rising, hope you get more good news at your apt tomorrow! Fx'd!
> 
> Blue - things are moving fast!! Yay!
> 
> Daisy83 - great news about your embies! Hope they continue that way tonight :D Howmany are ye planning on putting back?
> 
> Georx - fantastic news! :dance: How do you feel after the ER?
> 
> MrsC - yay for cd1!! Keeping my fingers and toes firmly crossed for you!
> 
> 
> 
> daisy83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueStorm said:
> 
> 
> Daisy83 - great report. Glad you got the house all cleaned up. I am the same way, I can't relax until it's all clean, eventhough it's a wreck a few hours later from all the dog and cat hair!!
> 
> Me too, I have two dogs (in my picture) and they are super fluffy, drives me mad! Whenever we open the kitchen door a big tumble weed of border collie rolls through the house!!!! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Try rabbit hair!!!! I can at least pick up my dogs' hair cause it's long and fluffy and tends to shed in clumps but the rabbit hair is super fine and gets everywhere!!! It's a disaster! (but they're worth it :haha:)Click to expand...

I would have never thought ribbit hair would be like that. :dohh: Makes sense though. I have a hard time with all the hair, I couldn't imagine having the little hairs from a rabbit all over the place. 



BlueStorm said:


> Georx - Great report fingers are crossed.
> 
> Mrs C - I totally forgot to tell you how adorable your pup is! Yay for getting starting again finally. I know it's not IVF but you have a great shot at this!
> 
> Daisy83 - Your pups are adorable as well. It's funny how we all have so many animals...I wonder why!
> 
> AFM - I just got the call from my nurse and I will be going back in on friday the 22nd and then if everything looks good I will start PIO on Sunday the 24th and then transfer is penciled in for Friday 6/29/12. This actually works out nicely because I won't have to take any time off from work.

Thank you Blue! Yay for having a plan set and dates written down. I bet you are getting very excited!


----------



## DaisyQ

never2late70 said:


> I get so happy and excited reading ALL of your posts :happydance:
> 
> I am a bit confused by the diet thing though. No cold foods? No salads?
> I had a consult with the nutritionist at my RE/FS clinic and she told me to eat as much salad as I could shove down my throat daily..lol and as much dark leafy greens and vegetables as possible. Along with chicken and eggs and fruits of all kinds except oranges and corn. She also said cut out all caffeine, sodas, coffee ect..whats the reason you were given for no cold foods or salads?
> I am so new to all of this. So glad I found you all :hugs:
> 
> ~Angie


Angie - exactly what Oneof14 said.... It's from the chinese medicine perspective. I certainly don't think it's been proven with Western medicine studies, but from a TCM perspective, this is the type of diet prescribed. Leafy greens and vegetables would be great, just cooked. I try to adhere to it, but I'm inconsistent. 

Georx - congrats on a successful retrieval and good luck on ET!

Daisy 83, good luck to you as well - so exciting!

Mrs. C - so glad you are about to get started!

I feel like I am missing someone... :dust: :dust: :dust: to all!


----------



## tiffttc

Hey girls just popped in to see how everyone is doing!!!

hopeful- how is the TTW going?? have you any kind of syptoms??? i just have very mild cramps but i dont no if that is down to ET or something else

Mrsc- congrats on AF coming you have just stared your journey to your BFP!!!!

Georx- congrats on EC how are you feeling??.....are you going to do a day3 or day5 transfer you will be PUPO in no time :dust: to you

Bluestorm- congrats on everything going good for you f'xd for you

AFM-iam 3 days today after ET iam feeling good just mild cramps......this is to all the girls that got ther BFP with IVF did ye have any syptoms in their TTW is it normal to still have very mild on and off cramps????i really hope this works coz we got no frosties:cold: they made it to blasts but wernt good enough to frezze iam a bit upset about that 
:dust: :dust: to everyone 
hope everyone is doing good xXxXx


----------



## ashknowsbest

I know some of you from the RMA thread but I've decided to join this thread since it's official and I'm doing IVF. 

I'll be starting this cycle when I get my period .. hopefully she'll be here soon so I can move on. I got a call from the IVF coordinator at the doctors office and she gave me my protocol. I'll be doing lupron from CD 3 - 21 to prep for the IVF then I'll be doing a gonadotropins (not sure exactly which one they're put me on). I'm thinking it'll be put on gonal F since I responded really well to that and I already have a pen ... but who knows! 

I'll do the gonadotropins up until I'm ready for the ovidrel and then trigger and then ER. 
FX'd it goes well. I'm really nervous about the ER and the PIO shots.


----------



## oneof14

Sorry about your BFN Ash! :hugs: But with IVF your on your way to BFP. Especially how well you've responded to gonel with IUI.


----------



## ashknowsbest

oneof14 - thanks I sure hope so. I have this fear that I'll do the IVF and it won't work anyways. I know that's a possibility and it's scary but I don't know what else to do at this point. 

Where are you at in your cycle?


----------



## oneof14

I totally understand your being scared. 

Today is day 6 of stims. My e2 levels have been low and my FS was concerned and upped my braville from 4-5 vials. Yesterday b/w showed increase in my e2 level. I only had 2 follies on saturday and on sunday I had 4. I am hoping for more follies that grow and for my e2 to rise. Tomorrow is another u/s and bloodwork, hoping for an inprovement. So so nervous.


----------



## GettingBroody

Hi Ash! :hi: Welcome!


----------



## never2late70

Hi Ashley :flower: 

Praying for ya!


----------



## bubumaci

Thank you so much for your words of support!
BTW - here are the other results : 
LH : 2,80 IU/L
FSH : 11,00 IU/L
E2 : 1763,00 pg/ml
Progesterone : 1,30 ng/ml

I have no idea what it all means, but I am sure they know what they are doing, getting me to trigger tonight. (In 1 hour and 5 mins *nerves*)...

@ Ash :wave: ... try to think positively. I know it's not easy all the time, especially, when you get knocked down again and again. It will work and we are all behind you! :)

Oooh ... good luck everybody, whatever stages you are in!!

:dust::dust:


----------



## never2late70

I just received my protocol checklist too.
BCP 7/08-7/31
200IU of Follistem and 75IU of Menopur 8/5-/14
Doxycycline 100mg for my hubby am and pm days 8/9-8/15
Me 8/16-8/21
HCG 10,000 8/14
ER 8/16 (est)
ET 8/21 (Est)
Prednisone 10mg 8/16-8/20
Crinone 8/20-8/31
PIO 8/16-8/31
81mg aspirin 8/21-8/31 

I am sooo excited. Is anyone following a similiar protocol?

~Angie


----------



## MrsC8776

tiffttc said:


> Hey girls just popped in to see how everyone is doing!!!
> 
> hopeful- how is the TTW going?? have you any kind of syptoms??? i just have very mild cramps but i dont no if that is down to ET or something else
> 
> Mrsc- congrats on AF coming you have just stared your journey to your BFP!!!!
> 
> Georx- congrats on EC how are you feeling??.....are you going to do a day3 or day5 transfer you will be PUPO in no time :dust: to you
> 
> Bluestorm- congrats on everything going good for you f'xd for you
> 
> AFM-iam 3 days today after ET iam feeling good just mild cramps......this is to all the girls that got ther BFP with IVF did ye have any syptoms in their TTW is it normal to still have very mild on and off cramps????i really hope this works coz we got no frosties:cold: they made it to blasts but wernt good enough to frezze iam a bit upset about that
> :dust: :dust: to everyone
> hope everyone is doing good xXxXx

Thank you! Fingers crossed for you! Sorry you weren't able to get any frosties.



ashknowsbest said:


> I know some of you from the RMA thread but I've decided to join this thread since it's official and I'm doing IVF.
> 
> I'll be starting this cycle when I get my period .. hopefully she'll be here soon so I can move on. I got a call from the IVF coordinator at the doctors office and she gave me my protocol. I'll be doing lupron from CD 3 - 21 to prep for the IVF then I'll be doing a gonadotropins (not sure exactly which one they're put me on). I'm thinking it'll be put on gonal F since I responded really well to that and I already have a pen ... but who knows!
> 
> I'll do the gonadotropins up until I'm ready for the ovidrel and then trigger and then ER.
> FX'd it goes well. I'm really nervous about the ER and the PIO shots.

Welcome :hi: Sounds like you will be getting started very soon.



never2late70 said:


> I just received my protocol checklist too.
> BCP 7/08-7/31
> 200IU of Follistem and 75IU of Menopur 8/5-/14
> Doxycycline 100mg for my hubby am and pm days 8/9-8/15
> Me 8/16-8/21
> HCG 10,000 8/14
> ER 8/16 (est)
> ET 8/21 (Est)
> Prednisone 10mg 8/16-8/20
> Crinone 8/20-8/31
> PIO 8/16-8/31
> 81mg aspirin 8/21-8/31
> 
> I am sooo excited. Is anyone following a similiar protocol?
> 
> ~Angie

Yay for having everything in place and ready to go!


----------



## BettyBoof

Just a quick update from me - please forgive lack of personals as I'm on my phone and flicking between the pages is hard!

Had a scan today and there are 9 follicles measuring 20mm - woo-hoo! Doc was very pleased and EPU is locked in for Friday. Please cross your fingers for me for a few good eggs.


----------



## ashknowsbest

AF showed full force tonight about an hour ago so .... I'll be starting IVF protocol on Wednesday.


----------



## raelynn

Yay for getting started Ash! Good luck!

E2 today was 120 after 2 nights of stims. They lowered my meds to an even lower dose. Going back for blood and ultrasound tomorrow.


----------



## MrsC8776

raelynn said:


> Yay for getting started Ash! Good luck!
> 
> E2 today was 120 after 2 nights of stims. They lowered my meds to an even lower dose. Going back for blood and ultrasound tomorrow.

raelynn~ Is it ok if I take your update from the other thread and add it here since I don't have it on the front page?


----------



## MoBaby

raelynn glad you have started! not long now!


----------



## raelynn

MrsC8776 said:


> raelynn said:
> 
> 
> Yay for getting started Ash! Good luck!
> 
> E2 today was 120 after 2 nights of stims. They lowered my meds to an even lower dose. Going back for blood and ultrasound tomorrow.
> 
> raelynn~ Is it ok if I take your update from the other thread and add it here since I don't have it on the front page?Click to expand...

Absolutely!



MoBaby said:


> raelynn glad you have started! not long now!

Thanks!


----------



## drsquid

so i had 4 grade 1, 2 grade 2 and 5 grade 3 blasts. had 2 transfered, 1 frozen today and they are checking again tomorrow to see if more make the freezing grade. the transfer went well today (other than lying down on the table which was excrutiating on my poor tushie). was only 30 min late to court and the lawyers and judge were actually on a sidebar anyway so no one even noticed. figure it isnt bed rest.. but i sat all day without doing much. tomorrow night my new meds come in but.. i dont have to do another shot (this am was the last one.. sucked to have to do it knowing how bad it would be)

btw named them inky and squirt


----------



## MrsC8776

drsquid said:


> so i had 4 grade 1, 2 grade 2 and 5 grade 3 blasts. had 2 transfered, 1 frozen today and they are checking again tomorrow to see if more make the freezing grade. the transfer went well today (other than lying down on the table which was excrutiating on my poor tushie). was only 30 min late to court and the lawyers and judge were actually on a sidebar anyway so no one even noticed. figure it isnt bed rest.. but i sat all day without doing much. tomorrow night my new meds come in but.. i dont have to do another shot (this am was the last one.. sucked to have to do it knowing how bad it would be)
> 
> btw named them inky and squirt

That is great news!! You are now PUPO with twins! I'm glad they are getting you new meds. What is your testing date?


----------



## drsquid

NO TWINS!! i want either inky or squirt to stick .. umm otd is next weds but im working at the same hospital as my doctor on tuesday so... ill likely get a beta that day


----------



## MrsC8776

:haha: ok not twins. I will put the names of them on the first page rather than twins. Fx for the 26th!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Squid, it sounds like ALL of your embies blasted - is that true? WOW! I hope the same happens for me...


----------



## drsquid

yeah crazy right. in your face doc doom and gloom. he told me day 3 the lagging ones werent likely to make it.. i still dont know if ill get more to freeze. for some reason despite 4 being grade 1 they only felt one of the leftovers was ok to freeze today.. and oddly were offering more hope for the 5 "poor" ones cause they were early blasts. at least i have one frostie. hope yours do the same


----------



## GettingBroody

Betty - sounds like everything is going really well! :happydance:

Ash - yay! You must be excited to be getting started!

Raelynn - fx'd they figure your dose out for you....

DrS - you are PUPO - congratulations!!! (love the names by the way!:haha:)

OneOf - good luck with your apt today, hope your levels are still rising. :hugs:

Bubu and Daisy83 - good luck with the ET today, looking forward to your updates!


----------



## Tella

BlueStorm said:


> Georx - Great report fingers are crossed.
> 
> Mrs C - I totally forgot to tell you how adorable your pup is! Yay for getting starting again finally. I know it's not IVF but you have a great shot at this!
> 
> Daisy83 - Your pups are adorable as well. It's funny how we all have so many animals...I wonder why!
> 
> AFM - I just got the call from my nurse and I will be going back in on friday the 22nd and then if everything looks good I will start PIO on Sunday the 24th and then transfer is penciled in for Friday 6/29/12. This actually works out nicely because I won't have to take any time off from work.

Awesome that you now have days to look forward to!!! Here comes your bfp!!!



ashknowsbest said:


> I know some of you from the RMA thread but I've decided to join this thread since it's official and I'm doing IVF.
> 
> I'll be starting this cycle when I get my period .. hopefully she'll be here soon so I can move on. I got a call from the IVF coordinator at the doctors office and she gave me my protocol. I'll be doing lupron from CD 3 - 21 to prep for the IVF then I'll be doing a gonadotropins (not sure exactly which one they're put me on). I'm thinking it'll be put on gonal F since I responded really well to that and I already have a pen ... but who knows!
> 
> I'll do the gonadotropins up until I'm ready for the ovidrel and then trigger and then ER.
> FX'd it goes well. I'm really nervous about the ER and the PIO shots.

Sorry about the failed IUI, :hugs: But we pray that your first IVF will bring your bfp!!!! The ER is not that bad at all, the PIO shots on the otherhand was to much for me to handle so i went to a local GP to give it to me :lol:



never2late70 said:


> I just received my protocol checklist too.
> BCP 7/08-7/31
> 200IU of Follistem and 75IU of Menopur 8/5-/14
> Doxycycline 100mg for my hubby am and pm days 8/9-8/15
> Me 8/16-8/21
> HCG 10,000 8/14
> ER 8/16 (est)
> ET 8/21 (Est)
> Prednisone 10mg 8/16-8/20
> Crinone 8/20-8/31
> PIO 8/16-8/31
> 81mg aspirin 8/21-8/31
> 
> I am sooo excited. Is anyone following a similiar protocol?
> 
> ~Angie

Im not on the same protocol but we keep fx'd that it brings your bfp!!!



BettyBoof said:


> Just a quick update from me - please forgive lack of personals as I'm on my phone and flicking between the pages is hard!
> 
> Had a scan today and there are 9 follicles measuring 20mm - woo-hoo! Doc was very pleased and EPU is locked in for Friday. Please cross your fingers for me for a few good eggs.

GL for Friday!!!!



ashknowsbest said:


> AF showed full force tonight about an hour ago so .... I'll be starting IVF protocol on Wednesday.

Yay you can get started working on that bfp!!!



raelynn said:


> Yay for getting started Ash! Good luck!
> 
> E2 today was 120 after 2 nights of stims. They lowered my meds to an even lower dose. Going back for blood and ultrasound tomorrow.

Great to hear you stimming well!!!!



drsquid said:


> so i had 4 grade 1, 2 grade 2 and 5 grade 3 blasts. had 2 transfered, 1 frozen today and they are checking again tomorrow to see if more make the freezing grade. the transfer went well today (other than lying down on the table which was excrutiating on my poor tushie). was only 30 min late to court and the lawyers and judge were actually on a sidebar anyway so no one even noticed. figure it isnt bed rest.. but i sat all day without doing much. tomorrow night my new meds come in but.. i dont have to do another shot (this am was the last one.. sucked to have to do it knowing how bad it would be)
> 
> btw named them inky and squirt

Aw that is such cute names for them. It is amazing that all your eggs made it to blast! Fx'd for a few more frosties!!!!

AFM > Day 3 of stims, time is flying! Cant wait to see how my ovaries is doing on Sunday.


----------



## bubumaci

Morning :wave:

@ Betty - those numbers sound fantastic! Good luck with the ER :)

@ Squid... ooh ooh, I love the names :o)

AFM - trigger shot last night went OK. Was meant to do it at 23:00, but went over by a couple of minutes. I hope that won't matter! I am also hoping that it won't make a difference that I gave myself the GONAL-F shot when I came home from the doc's yesterday (I was meant to be triggering tonight and ER on Thursday) ... but when I called to get my bloodwork they said - nope, triggering yesterday and OP on Wednesday morning... Not meant to have stimmed when triggering .. hope it won't do any damage! Feeling very puffy and lightly crampy today - really hope that I won't ovulate earlier than the ER tomorrow morning!

What do they mean, the different grades?

:dust::dust::dust:

BTW MrsC - thank you for updating on first page!! I think you do a wonderful job. Could you please make one change for me? It has to be ICSI, we can't do IVF (swimmers don't swim)... Thank you :hugs:


----------



## MJ73

Hi Girls, I hope that everyone is travelling well :flower: It's very early days (and I'm very nervous still) but wanted to let you all know that I have tested positive 3 days in a row now on POAS. I will feel like I can really relax when I get back a nice, juicy BetaHCG on thursday, so it's only 2 more sleeps till we find out for sure. But, I'm feeling good about this cycle for now :kiss:


----------



## honeycheeks

hey ladies, I have been quite busy as I had daily appointments at my clinic. I am glad the stims are now over. Had my hCG trigger last night and ER scheduled tomorrow.it is all happening so fast. I am nervously excited. My estradiol values have sky rocketed, so not sure if we do ET this cycle or do an FET next cycle as I might be at risk for OHSS.


----------



## bubumaci

Hey Honey - you're on my timeline then :) Triggered last night too :) (My E2 measured at 1763 yesterday morning - how does that compare to you? Is it a good value?)

@ MJ73 :hugs: sounds good :) Good luck!!


----------



## daisy83

Hi everyone,

I'm all snuggled up in my bed watching 90210! ET went well. Of the 4 we had yesterday, 2 stopped growing, 1 was a perfect blast (didn't say the grade but they said it was very good) and 1 was just a little behind. They couldn't guarantee that the other one would be suitable for freezing so we transferred 2. I'm trying to keep cosy (difficult in Scotland!) and am having a restful day! Well done squid on ET - we're both PUPO with twins! :happydance:

xx


----------



## daisy83

*Oneof14* - good luck with U/S today xx


----------



## bubumaci

Oooh Daisy - keep those little eggies nice and snuggled up, so they can snuggle in :) FXd! :hugs:

Oneof14 .. how'd it go? :)


----------



## jchic

Congrats Daisy and Squid! Keep those eggies nice and comfie! 

One - GOOD LUCK on your u/s today, cant wait for the update!


----------



## DaisyQ

Yay daisy83! Rooting for you and those little embies!


----------



## oneof14

Daisy83 that is great news!! you are definitely PUPO with twins!!

AFM, I had b/w and u/s this morning, she did see more follies - 4 on left 2 on right (and 2 more tiny ones, she didnt meausure). The biggest was 10 (not sure how big they are supposed to be at this point), but its better than it was on Saturday. I am anxiously awaiting my e2 results, I hope they at least doubled. 

Everyone is moving so quickly! Love it!


----------



## oneof14

drsquid said:


> so i had 4 grade 1, 2 grade 2 and 5 grade 3 blasts. had 2 transfered, 1 frozen today and they are checking again tomorrow to see if more make the freezing grade. the transfer went well today (other than lying down on the table which was excrutiating on my poor tushie). was only 30 min late to court and the lawyers and judge were actually on a sidebar anyway so no one even noticed. figure it isnt bed rest.. but i sat all day without doing much. tomorrow night my new meds come in but.. i dont have to do another shot (this am was the last one.. sucked to have to do it knowing how bad it would be)
> 
> btw named them inky and squirt

so exciting!! the names are perfect!


----------



## oneof14

MJ73 said:


> Hi Girls, I hope that everyone is travelling well :flower: It's very early days (and I'm very nervous still) but wanted to let you all know that I have tested positive 3 days in a row now on POAS. I will feel like I can really relax when I get back a nice, juicy BetaHCG on thursday, so it's only 2 more sleeps till we find out for sure. But, I'm feeling good about this cycle for now :kiss:

Amazing, congrats!


----------



## ashknowsbest

dr squid - yay for your twins. FX'd that only one sticks for you but that is still amazing news that you had such great blastocysts! 

MJ73 - congrats on your pregnancy! 

AFM - I called my doctors office. I will be hearing from the nurse today and going in for CD 3 bloodwork tomorrow.


----------



## DaisyQ

oneof14 said:


> Daisy83 that is great news!! you are definitely PUPO with twins!!
> 
> AFM, I had b/w and u/s this morning, she did see more follies - 4 on left 2 on right (and 2 more tiny ones, she didnt meausure). The biggest was 10 (not sure how big they are supposed to be at this point), but its better than it was on Saturday. I am anxiously awaiting my e2 results, I hope they at least doubled.
> 
> Everyone is moving so quickly! Love it!

One, I'm glad more are popping up for you. If the biggest one is ten, you have a ways to go - which is fine. It'll give your ovaries even more time to recruit more follicles. My guess is that you may have about a week more of stims.


----------



## oneof14

Thanks Daisy, I hope my follies are taking the slow and steady route, and eventually will grow. I am a ball of nerves everytime I go for b/w & u/s.


----------



## michelle01

never2late70 said:


> I just received my protocol checklist too.
> BCP 7/08-7/31
> 200IU of Follistem and 75IU of Menopur 8/5-/14
> Doxycycline 100mg for my hubby am and pm days 8/9-8/15
> Me 8/16-8/21
> HCG 10,000 8/14
> ER 8/16 (est)
> ET 8/21 (Est)
> Prednisone 10mg 8/16-8/20
> Crinone 8/20-8/31
> PIO 8/16-8/31
> 81mg aspirin 8/21-8/31
> 
> I am sooo excited. Is anyone following a similiar protocol?
> 
> ~Angie

Hi Angie! I am following a very similar protocol, right around the same starting time as you; as long as I have no other surprises with my blood work results....they are still waiting for a couple more tests to come back! I have to go for my consult still, but I talked to the nurse yesterday and my cycle is supposed to start on 7/9. I go in on day 3 for my baseline. I will start my stimming on 7/31 and she estimated my ER around 8/10 or 8/11, the ET around 8/15 or 8/16. 

I will be using Ganirelix, Follistem & Menopur again for this cycle (this is my 2nd IVF cycle) and I will be using a NuvaRing for birth control, along with Lovenox injections since I have blood clot issues. I will be also taking baby aspirin, Prednisone, antiobiotics, hcg injection and boosters and will be doing the progestrone suppositories. I am excited and so nervous again!!!

Good luck to you and hope we both get our BFP :winkwink:


----------



## jchic

MJ - Congrats! Cant wait to hear the beta results!

One - NICE! I bet the e2 levels are great and that more follies will be popping up left and right!

Squid - Inky and squirt - LOVE!


----------



## michelle01

One - That is great about your follies....and I am sure you will get great news about your e2 level as well! Sounds like things are progessing for you.

Drsquid - Congrats on being PUPO...and LOVE the names.

MJ - Congrats on the BFP!!!

Ash - YAY for getting started....it will go so fast from this point!


----------



## oneof14

Thanks Michelle & Jchic, I hope so!!


----------



## daisy83

Congrats *MJ*!!! I totally missed your post - that's terrific, crossing everything for you but it's looking good!! :happydance:

*Oneof14* - That sounds great, if they're at 10 they're growing slow and steady. I had 3 @ 11mm and 3 days later they were mature eggs x


----------



## Afamilygal

hello hello! I was just browsing and came across this thread- how have I not seen it before?? :) I've noticed a lot of lovely ladies on here that I know and adore!

may I join in the fun? Im doing IVF #1, I was on BCP 5/25-6/11. started Lupron 6/7. Start Stims 6/16. They estimate my ER to be 6/28 (ish) and ET either 7/1 or 7/3. I am SO excited!! I have my first bloods and u/s tomorrow morning so I'll find out what is going on in there! hopefully the start of something beautiful. :)

good luck to you all!!!


----------



## BlueStorm

one - Glad that you are progressing more now, I think you are going to be fine.

Squid - Congrats on being Pupo! Love the names

MJ - A huge congrats to you, this is great news. Can't wait to hear your beta. 

Ash - Welcome and I'm happy you are getting started. Good to see you over here eventhough your IUI didn't work out

Daisy - only 1 more day until your report. You must be going nuts!

Quick question for anyone who knows. Do you know if you can do PIO shots in the morning or are they usually done at night time?

Also I see some ladies have baby asprin in their protocol - does anyone know what the purpose of this is? just curious!


----------



## oneof14

Thanks Blue! As far as the PIO shots I know I am not at that stage yet, but I beleive my clinic suggests we do them in the am.


----------



## GettingBroody

MJ - fantastic news!!!!! :yipee: HUGE Congratulations!!! :dance: Hope the time until your beta passes nice and fast!!

daisy83 - congrats on being PUPO with twins! Are you hoping they both stick or would you rather just one?

OneOf - delighted things look like they are progressing :thumbup:

Afm, had our nurse consult today. I will be starting bcp around July 25th and staying on it until I come back from hols on the 18th. Then onto Buserelin, followed by Menopur with ER in early-mid Sept. it's great to have a plan! :happydance: DH was a bit overwhelmed by all the medical info today - he looked a bit like this :wacko: (or maybe even :sleep:!!!) He doesn't see any need to know all the nitty gritty of what's going to happen - he'd rather just show up on the day, give his SA and let the experts take care of the rest - Men!!:haha: (On the other hand I'm a total research hound - love knowing exactly what's going on!!)


----------



## drsquid

Mj- congrats 

Oneof- fingers crossed. 

Daisy- yay fingers crossed and you can have the twins. 

Thanks guys for the comments. I thought the names fit (particularly as one looked smaller though apparently that was only due to field)


----------



## DaisyQ

GettingBroody said:


> DH was a bit overwhelmed by all the medical info today - he looked a bit like this :wacko: (or maybe even :sleep:!!!) He doesn't see any need to know all the nitty gritty of what's going to happen - he'd rather just show up on the day, give his SA and let the experts take care of the rest - Men!!:haha: (On the other hand I'm a total research hound - love knowing exactly what's going on!!)

Broody - TOO true. My DH is the same. He is completely clueless about the medical nitty gritty, and would like to keep it that way, while I need to know every detail.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

MJ and Daisy :) congrats :) 

---afm----hot/cold flashes I guess menopause is on her way :( I dont know what else it'd be...I'm 11dpT an like 10dpo :( I give up! Never in my wildest dreams would I think it'd be over at age 28 :(


----------



## daisy83

Welcome *Afamilygal*! 

Thanks *broody*, I wouldn't mind either way - 2 is better than none but I know it's more risky. Just praying they stick, twins would be pretty great though :baby::baby:. Setember will be here before you know it! My hubby is the same, he likes info on a need-to-know basis only, likes to know when he is required and that's it. Although he did come in for ET today, he looked so funny all dressed up like a doctor. The nurse asked him to hold the scanner, think he was in shock with the responsibility! 

*Andrea* - Sorry to hear things are not going so good, thinking of you and hope things start to look up for you xx :flower:


----------



## MrsC8776

Tella said:


> AFM > Day 3 of stims, time is flying! Cant wait to see how my ovaries is doing on Sunday.

Fx for Sunday!



bubumaci said:


> Morning :wave:
> 
> @ Betty - those numbers sound fantastic! Good luck with the ER :)
> 
> @ Squid... ooh ooh, I love the names :o)
> 
> AFM - trigger shot last night went OK. Was meant to do it at 23:00, but went over by a couple of minutes. I hope that won't matter! I am also hoping that it won't make a difference that I gave myself the GONAL-F shot when I came home from the doc's yesterday (I was meant to be triggering tonight and ER on Thursday) ... but when I called to get my bloodwork they said - nope, triggering yesterday and OP on Wednesday morning... Not meant to have stimmed when triggering .. hope it won't do any damage! Feeling very puffy and lightly crampy today - really hope that I won't ovulate earlier than the ER tomorrow morning!
> 
> What do they mean, the different grades?
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> BTW MrsC - thank you for updating on first page!! I think you do a wonderful job. Could you please make one change for me? It has to be ICSI, we can't do IVF (swimmers don't swim)... Thank you :hugs:

Yay for getting the trigger shot done. I don't think a couple minutes will make much difference. Not much longer until ER!! 

I will be sure to add ICSI to your name on the first page. :thumbup: 



MJ73 said:


> Hi Girls, I hope that everyone is travelling well :flower: It's very early days (and I'm very nervous still) but wanted to let you all know that I have tested positive 3 days in a row now on POAS. I will feel like I can really relax when I get back a nice, juicy BetaHCG on thursday, so it's only 2 more sleeps till we find out for sure. But, I'm feeling good about this cycle for now :kiss:

:happydance: Congrats again MJ! I'm so excited for you! 



honeycheeks said:


> hey ladies, I have been quite busy as I had daily appointments at my clinic. I am glad the stims are now over. Had my hCG trigger last night and ER scheduled tomorrow.it is all happening so fast. I am nervously excited. My estradiol values have sky rocketed, so not sure if we do ET this cycle or do an FET next cycle as I might be at risk for OHSS.

Yay for getting the trigger shot done as well! There will be quite a few updates in the next couple days. Fx that OHSS doesn't happen. 



daisy83 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm all snuggled up in my bed watching 90210! ET went well. Of the 4 we had yesterday, 2 stopped growing, 1 was a perfect blast (didn't say the grade but they said it was very good) and 1 was just a little behind. They couldn't guarantee that the other one would be suitable for freezing so we transferred 2. I'm trying to keep cosy (difficult in Scotland!) and am having a restful day! Well done squid on ET - we're both PUPO with twins! :happydance:
> 
> xx

:happydance: This is so exciting! Congrats on being PUPO. When is your OTD? 



oneof14 said:


> Daisy83 that is great news!! you are definitely PUPO with twins!!
> 
> AFM, I had b/w and u/s this morning, she did see more follies - 4 on left 2 on right (and 2 more tiny ones, she didnt meausure). The biggest was 10 (not sure how big they are supposed to be at this point), but its better than it was on Saturday. I am anxiously awaiting my e2 results, I hope they at least doubled.
> 
> Everyone is moving so quickly! Love it!

Fx for some good news. I'm glad things are progressing. 



michelle01 said:


> never2late70 said:
> 
> 
> I just received my protocol checklist too.
> BCP 7/08-7/31
> 200IU of Follistem and 75IU of Menopur 8/5-/14
> Doxycycline 100mg for my hubby am and pm days 8/9-8/15
> Me 8/16-8/21
> HCG 10,000 8/14
> ER 8/16 (est)
> ET 8/21 (Est)
> Prednisone 10mg 8/16-8/20
> Crinone 8/20-8/31
> PIO 8/16-8/31
> 81mg aspirin 8/21-8/31
> 
> I am sooo excited. Is anyone following a similiar protocol?
> 
> ~Angie
> 
> Hi Angie! I am following a very similar protocol, right around the same starting time as you; as long as I have no other surprises with my blood work results....they are still waiting for a couple more tests to come back! I have to go for my consult still, but I talked to the nurse yesterday and my cycle is supposed to start on 7/9. I go in on day 3 for my baseline. I will start my stimming on 7/31 and she estimated my ER around 8/10 or 8/11, the ET around 8/15 or 8/16.
> 
> I will be using Ganirelix, Follistem & Menopur again for this cycle (this is my 2nd IVF cycle) and I will be using a NuvaRing for birth control, along with Lovenox injections since I have blood clot issues. I will be also taking baby aspirin, Prednisone, antiobiotics, hcg injection and boosters and will be doing the progestrone suppositories. I am excited and so nervous again!!!
> 
> Good luck to you and hope we both get our BFP :winkwink:Click to expand...

Not much longer and you will be getting started! :thumbup:



Afamilygal said:


> hello hello! I was just browsing and came across this thread- how have I not seen it before?? :) I've noticed a lot of lovely ladies on here that I know and adore!
> 
> may I join in the fun? Im doing IVF #1, I was on BCP 5/25-6/11. started Lupron 6/7. Start Stims 6/16. They estimate my ER to be 6/28 (ish) and ET either 7/1 or 7/3. I am SO excited!! I have my first bloods and u/s tomorrow morning so I'll find out what is going on in there! hopefully the start of something beautiful. :)
> 
> good luck to you all!!!

Welcome :hi: You are almost there! Fx for some good eggs. 



GettingBroody said:


> MJ - fantastic news!!!!! :yipee: HUGE Congratulations!!! :dance: Hope the time until your beta passes nice and fast!!
> 
> daisy83 - congrats on being PUPO with twins! Are you hoping they both stick or would you rather just one?
> 
> OneOf - delighted things look like they are progressing :thumbup:
> 
> Afm, had our nurse consult today. I will be starting bcp around July 25th and staying on it until I come back from hols on the 18th. Then onto Buserelin, followed by Menopur with ER in early-mid Sept. it's great to have a plan! :happydance: DH was a bit overwhelmed by all the medical info today - he looked a bit like this :wacko: (or maybe even :sleep:!!!) He doesn't see any need to know all the nitty gritty of what's going to happen - he'd rather just show up on the day, give his SA and let the experts take care of the rest - Men!!:haha: (On the other hand I'm a total research hound - love knowing exactly what's going on!!)

Men are so funny about this kind of stuff. I'm glad you have got a plan now. 



AndreaFlorida said:


> MJ and Daisy :) congrats :)
> 
> ---afm----hot/cold flashes I guess menopause is on her way :( I dont know what else it'd be...I'm 11dpT an like 10dpo :( I give up! Never in my wildest dreams would I think it'd be over at age 28 :(

I don't think I would jump to the thought of menopause just yet. A number of things could be going on. Try to stay positive. How are your tests looking? Is the trigger shot officially out of your system now? 

I don't have much to report on myself but I hope you are all doing well :flower:

georx~ How did the transfer go today?

MoBaby and s08 ~ You ladies have been fairly quiet. Are you doing ok? 

jchic~ I hope you are doing well.

haj~ how are you feeling? 

l8bloomer~ Thinking of you and you little one(s) snuggling in. 

Lucie~ How are you doing?


----------



## oneof14

Ladies, I just got my b/w results. My E2 increased to 133. I am so relieved to be progressing, lets hope it continues this way. I have to back in tomorrow for u/s and b/w. fxd.


----------



## never2late70

oneof14 said:


> Ladies, I just got my b/w results. My E2 increased to 133. I am so relived to be progressing, lets hope it continues this way. I have to back in tomorrow for u/s and b/w. fxd.

So happy for you!:happydance:

I'm probably driving God crazy with all the prayin I've been doing for ALL of us!

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## jchic

never2late70 said:


> oneof14 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I just got my b/w results. My E2 increased to 133. I am so relived to be progressing, lets hope it continues this way. I have to back in tomorrow for u/s and b/w. fxd.
> 
> So happy for you!:happydance:
> 
> I'm probably driving God crazy with all the prayin I've been doing for ALL of us!
> 
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I hear that! I pray so much and so hard for this....for all of us. HE will answer, I am confident :)

xx


----------



## oneof14

Me too ladies, I pray so much for all!


----------



## s08

MrsC8776 said:


> MoBaby and s08 ~ You ladies have been fairly quiet. Are you doing ok?

Hi MrsC. Thanks for checking in. I've been following along with everyone's progress, I just don't have much to add so I'm staying pretty quiet. 

I'm actually having kind of a hard time right now. I had finally accepted our failure and was starting to feel OK until last week. My best friend, who knows all about our struggle, decided it was time to tell me she is 7 weeks pregnant...at a baseball game. I did the math and we would have been due at the same time. I had to leave the game in tears and walk 20 minutes to my car alone. It was pretty mortifying actually. I hate that I seem anything less than thrilled for my friends' joy, you know? She shouldn't have to be apologetic about getting pregnant because of my struggle, but I guess that is how it is. And although she tried to be sensitive in telling me in person, I would have much rather heard in a non-public place or on the phone. That way, she (and the entire stadium) wouldn't have had to see me cry. 

And she tells me, "well we have been trying for a few months." Her "trying" is going off the pill 4 months ago and downloading an app that estimates when you're ovulating! (I know, that's how it should work). But after months/years of temping, monitoring cm, using OPK's, pre-seed, and cough syrup (you name it, we've tried it), perfectly timing bding, practically setting up a cot at the RE clinic, failed IUI's, an IVF chemical, etc., merely downloading an app and doing the deed sounds almost comical. Well, that turned into a little rant, didn't it?!? I feel better now. 

Anyway, the news really cemented our plan to do IVF number 2 as soon as possible, despite the fact that our bank account will take a huge hit again. We will still do our FET in Aug., but RE doesn't give us great odds for it so we're not getting our hopes up for it. 

Well, I am still following along here and keeping my fx-ed for many BFP's in the near future. Sorry for the novel.


----------



## never2late70

s08 said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> MoBaby and s08 ~ You ladies have been fairly quiet. Are you doing ok?
> 
> Hi MrsC. Thanks for checking in. I've been following along with everyone's progress, I just don't have much to add so I'm staying pretty quiet.
> 
> I'm actually having kind of a hard time right now. I had finally accepted our failure and was starting to feel OK until last week. My best friend, who knows all about our struggle, decided it was time to tell me she is 7 weeks pregnant...at a baseball game. I did the math and we would have been due at the same time. I had to leave the game in tears and walk 20 minutes to my car alone. It was pretty mortifying actually. I hate that I seem anything less than thrilled for my friends' joy, you know? She shouldn't have to be apologetic about getting pregnant because of my struggle, but I guess that is how it is. And although she tried to be sensitive in telling me in person, I would have much rather heard in a non-public place or on the phone. That way, she (and the entire stadium) wouldn't have had to see me cry.
> 
> And she tells me, "well we have been trying for a few months." Her "trying" is going off the pill 4 months ago and downloading an app that estimates when you're ovulating! (I know, that's how it should work). But after months/years of temping, monitoring cm, using OPK's, pre-seed, and cough syrup (you name it, we've tried it), perfectly timing bding, practically setting up a cot at the RE clinic, failed IUI's, an IVF chemical, etc., merely downloading an app and doing the deed sounds almost comical. Well, that turned into a little rant, didn't it?!? I feel better now.
> 
> Anyway, the news really cemented our plan to do IVF number 2 as soon as possible, despite the fact that our bank account will take a huge hit again. We will still do our FET in Aug., but RE doesn't give us great odds for it so we're not getting our hopes up for it.
> 
> Well, I am still following along here and keeping my fx-ed for many BFP's in the near future. Sorry for the novel.Click to expand...

I am so sorry that you are hurting and completely understand where you're coming from, Your friend understands too, I am sure of it.
Praying for you and your journey onto IVF #2

~Angie


----------



## DaisyQ

One! Great news! Your E2 doubled in 24 hours? I think that is a very good sign that there is some follicular growth brewing. I think you'll really start to see some progress over the next few days. I predict trigger on Tuesday!


----------



## oneof14

s08, I am so sorry you are feeling this way :hugs:. Its so hard and we all understand the feelings of sadness, anger, etc when someone reveals their pregnancy. Hell, I through my CBFM again the wall in March when I learned of my sister's pregnancy with her 3rd!!

Its not fair at all and it sucks...BIG TIME, especially when its "unexplained"!! I am happy you've decided to go ahead w/your 2nd IVF as sooner rather than later!! Hang in there!


----------



## DaisyQ

S08, :hugs:


----------



## oneof14

DaisyQ said:


> One! Great news! Your E2 doubled in 24 hours? I think that is a very good sign that there is some follicular growth brewing. I think you'll really start to see some progress over the next few days. I predict trigger on Tuesday!

Yes, on Sunday my e2 was 52.5 so more than doubled, At this point I want to make it to ER, as you are aware, every day is so nerve racking. When you do you find out the news on your embies?


----------



## daisy83

MrsC - My OTD is 3/7 (or 7/3 for those who write the date back to front! :laugh2: )

s08 - I totally see where you're coming from, it's so hard watching (and hearing about) others getting pregnant. I have felt the same, although I know I'm happy for them, it just reminds me of how difficult we have had it. I know it will happen for us, I'm 29 like you - we have loads of time to master this fine art of pregnancy. We are just perfectionists and waiting for our time xx :flower:


----------



## MrsC8776

s08 said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> MoBaby and s08 ~ You ladies have been fairly quiet. Are you doing ok?
> 
> Hi MrsC. Thanks for checking in. I've been following along with everyone's progress, I just don't have much to add so I'm staying pretty quiet.
> 
> I'm actually having kind of a hard time right now. I had finally accepted our failure and was starting to feel OK until last week. My best friend, who knows all about our struggle, decided it was time to tell me she is 7 weeks pregnant...at a baseball game. I did the math and we would have been due at the same time. I had to leave the game in tears and walk 20 minutes to my car alone. It was pretty mortifying actually. I hate that I seem anything less than thrilled for my friends' joy, you know? She shouldn't have to be apologetic about getting pregnant because of my struggle, but I guess that is how it is. And although she tried to be sensitive in telling me in person, I would have much rather heard in a non-public place or on the phone. That way, she (and the entire stadium) wouldn't have had to see me cry.
> 
> And she tells me, "well we have been trying for a few months." Her "trying" is going off the pill 4 months ago and downloading an app that estimates when you're ovulating! (I know, that's how it should work). But after months/years of temping, monitoring cm, using OPK's, pre-seed, and cough syrup (you name it, we've tried it), perfectly timing bding, practically setting up a cot at the RE clinic, failed IUI's, an IVF chemical, etc., merely downloading an app and doing the deed sounds almost comical. Well, that turned into a little rant, didn't it?!? I feel better now.
> 
> Anyway, the news really cemented our plan to do IVF number 2 as soon as possible, despite the fact that our bank account will take a huge hit again. We will still do our FET in Aug., but RE doesn't give us great odds for it so we're not getting our hopes up for it.
> 
> Well, I am still following along here and keeping my fx-ed for many BFP's in the near future. Sorry for the novel.Click to expand...

I'm so sorry that you are having a hard time. I won't pretend that I know what you are feeling but please know that I do understand why you are upset. It is hard to be happy for friends who fall pregnant easily or with very little trying. I do think it would have been better had she told you when you two had time alone or over the phone. That way you wouldn't have to try and hide your emotions from tons of people. :hugs: Don't give up on FET. It can happen and it will happen for you. 



daisy83 said:


> MrsC - My OTD is 3/7 (or 7/3 for those who write the date back to front! :laugh2: )
> 
> s08 - I totally see where you're coming from, it's so hard watching (and hearing about) others getting pregnant. I have felt the same, although I know I'm happy for them, it just reminds me of how difficult we have had it. I know it will happen for us, I'm 29 like you - we have loads of time to master this fine art of pregnancy. We are just perfectionists and waiting for our time xx :flower:

Sounds good! Fx for you.


----------



## bubumaci

@ MrsC8776 thank you :)

@ S08 - I so feel for you :hugs: I just recently read a post on facebook (have edited the names out) and I wondered - does she even know what struggles other people are facing?...

"So...I would like to make a public confession. I have so much to be grateful for and I know I have blessings that others wish they had, but I still feel a slight twinge of jealousy when I see girls my age or younger who have lots of kids or especially when girls who were pregnant at the same time as me or who married at the same time as me now have another child. I don't feel envious or bitter. I just think, "They're so lucky." I know it's not rational and it's also ungrateful for what I do have, but I just wanted to confess that in a public forum. I'm almost 36 and xx and I have been trying to get pregnant again for almost a year and have miscarried once during that time...but I am so lucky too to have been blessed with xx and G-Monkey. I am so grateful for my boys."

When I read that I thought - hello, I am going to be 37 in August and haven't even been blessed with a first pregnancy, we have to do ICSI to have a chance of getting pregnant and here is (albeit a really lovely girl) xx ranting about not getting pregnant a second time and making a speech like this in public.

I so get how upset you were, being told in public and I wish you so much luck with IVF#2 :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

oneof14 said:


> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> One! Great news! Your E2 doubled in 24 hours? I think that is a very good sign that there is some follicular growth brewing. I think you'll really start to see some progress over the next few days. I predict trigger on Tuesday!
> 
> Yes, on Sunday my e2 was 52.5 so more than doubled, At this point I want to make it to ER, as you are aware, every day is so nerve racking. When you do you find out the news on your embies?Click to expand...

I think you'll get there, you just need more time. 

I'll find out tomorrow. The suspense is building.


----------



## oneof14

So exciting Daisy, are you doing the study w/genetic testing? I am anxiously awaiting w/you. Fxd!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Yep - we are doing the study. Hopefully we'll have plenty of embryos to test.. Hoping for LOTS of blasts!


----------



## michelle01

Blue - I know that I have to take the baby asprin cuz I have a risk of blood clots. So the dr is going to have me take an 81mg of that along with an injection of lovenox to prevent that.

One - great news on the e2 levels!!! 

S08 :hugs:


----------



## daisy83

bubumaci said:


> @ MrsC8776 thank you :)
> 
> @ S08 - I so feel for you :hugs: I just recently read a post on facebook (have edited the names out) and I wondered - does she even know what struggles other people are facing?...
> 
> "So...I would like to make a public confession. I have so much to be grateful for and I know I have blessings that others wish they had, but I still feel a slight twinge of jealousy when I see girls my age or younger who have lots of kids or especially when girls who were pregnant at the same time as me or who married at the same time as me now have another child. I don't feel envious or bitter. I just think, "They're so lucky." I know it's not rational and it's also ungrateful for what I do have, but I just wanted to confess that in a public forum. I'm almost 36 and xx and I have been trying to get pregnant again for almost a year and have miscarried once during that time...but I am so lucky too to have been blessed with xx and G-Monkey. I am so grateful for my boys."
> 
> When I read that I thought - hello, I am going to be 37 in August and haven't even been blessed with a first pregnancy, we have to do ICSI to have a chance of getting pregnant and here is (albeit a really lovely girl) xx ranting about not getting pregnant a second time and making a speech like this in public.
> 
> I so get how upset you were, being told in public and I wish you so much luck with IVF#2 :hugs:

Totally agree!!! Facebook is one of my biggest hates (should be called "look at me and all my personal details-book!). People who use it like that to confess something as ridiculous as that are just looking for attention. Bet she got loads of "likes"!


----------



## oneof14

I am confident you will have lots of blasts daisy!

Michelle, I will also be on lovenox after tranfer, but when I asked my nurse about the baby asprin (I was taking on my own), she told me to stop because it wont work for me.


----------



## drsquid

Doc just called. 4 made it to freeze. Don't remember the grades but I know there was some amount of grade 1 and 2


----------



## never2late70

drsquid said:


> Doc just called. 4 made it to freeze. Don't remember the grades but I know there was some amount of grade 1 and 2

Wahoo! :happydance:


----------



## oneof14

That great drs!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Yay! That's great news Squid!


----------



## daisy83

drsquid said:


> Doc just called. 4 made it to freeze. Don't remember the grades but I know there was some amount of grade 1 and 2

Excellent news drsquid :happydance: !!


----------



## BlueStorm

Squid - Great news that you have 4 to freeze! 

So8 - I am so sorry about finding out about your friends pregnancy. I know how hard this can be, I was in a similar situation with my best friend. Same thing she downloaded an app and a fews months later she was pregnant. She since has had her baby girl who I just baptised 2 weeks ago. I was very touched that she asked me to be her Godmother but it was very hard to be at the baptism. It's a hard thing and there is no right or wrong to feel about it. Everyone takes it differently. Hang in there.


----------



## bubumaci

daisy83 said:


> bubumaci said:
> 
> 
> @ MrsC8776 thank you :)
> 
> @ S08 - I so feel for you :hugs: I just recently read a post on facebook (have edited the names out) and I wondered - does she even know what struggles other people are facing?...
> 
> "So...I would like to make a public confession. I have so much to be grateful for and I know I have blessings that others wish they had, but I still feel a slight twinge of jealousy when I see girls my age or younger who have lots of kids or especially when girls who were pregnant at the same time as me or who married at the same time as me now have another child. I don't feel envious or bitter. I just think, "They're so lucky." I know it's not rational and it's also ungrateful for what I do have, but I just wanted to confess that in a public forum. I'm almost 36 and xx and I have been trying to get pregnant again for almost a year and have miscarried once during that time...but I am so lucky too to have been blessed with xx and G-Monkey. I am so grateful for my boys."
> 
> When I read that I thought - hello, I am going to be 37 in August and haven't even been blessed with a first pregnancy, we have to do ICSI to have a chance of getting pregnant and here is (albeit a really lovely girl) xx ranting about not getting pregnant a second time and making a speech like this in public.
> 
> I so get how upset you were, being told in public and I wish you so much luck with IVF#2 :hugs:
> 
> Totally agree!!! Facebook is one of my biggest hates (should be called "look at me and all my personal details-book!). People who use it like that to confess something as ridiculous as that are just looking for attention. Bet she got loads of "likes"!Click to expand...

Not just loads of "likes" but dozens of comments. Don't get me wrong, the woman is actually a really lovely girl - but when I read that, I just - well, thought my thoughts .. :shrug:

The reason I love FB is because of being able to reconnect with people from all different stages of my life - but I don't use it to broadcast every detail. Although I must admit - if we are successful and make it past the three month mark, you can bet your bottom dollar that there will be a BBIIIIIGGG post on there with a beautiful U/S piccie :D


----------



## bubumaci

drsquid said:


> Doc just called. 4 made it to freeze. Don't remember the grades but I know there was some amount of grade 1 and 2

Congratulations! That's wonderful news :) :)


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats drsquid!!! That's fab!


----------



## raelynn

drsquid said:


> Doc just called. 4 made it to freeze. Don't remember the grades but I know there was some amount of grade 1 and 2

Congrats!!


AFM - My E2 was at 280 this morning so I'm staying on the same dose of meds and adding in ganirelix in the am to keep me from ovulating. Follie count was 12 on one side 15 on the other but I didn't get any measurements yet.


----------



## never2late70

So I just filled my boss in on what I will be going through over the next couple of months, and first she looked at me like I was an alien and then she said "Your not as young as you use to be. Are you menatally prepared for a negative outcome?" :growlmad:

That hurt so bad:cry:

I know I am 41, but all my labs are great and I am a great responder. What does she know anyway..:growlmad:


----------



## raelynn

never2late70 said:


> So I just filled my boss in on what I will be going through over the next couple of months, and first she looked at me like I was an alien and then she said "Your not as young as you use to be. Are you menatally prepared for a negative outcome?" :growlmad:
> 
> That hurt so bad:cry:
> 
> I know I am 41, but all my labs are great and I am a great responder. What does she know anyway..:growlmad:

Oh my gosh! That is so rude! Who is she to know what kind of outcome you'll get. Wishing you the best!!


----------



## bubumaci

never2late70 said:


> So I just filled my boss in on what I will be going through over the next couple of months, and first she looked at me like I was an alien and then she said "Your not as young as you use to be. Are you menatally prepared for a negative outcome?" :growlmad:
> 
> That hurt so bad:cry:
> 
> I know I am 41, but all my labs are great and I am a great responder. What does she know anyway..:growlmad:

Oh my goodness - how harsh is that? All fingers and toes are crossed for you and I hope that you have more support in your circle of friends!! I mean, all of us have to somewhere be prepared for a negative outcome - but isn't it better to look at things positively? The glass is half full Cheri :)


----------



## oneof14

never2late70 said:


> So I just filled my boss in on what I will be going through over the next couple of months, and first she looked at me like I was an alien and then she said "Your not as young as you use to be. Are you menatally prepared for a negative outcome?" :growlmad:
> 
> That hurt so bad:cry:
> 
> I know I am 41, but all my labs are great and I am a great responder. What does she know anyway..:growlmad:

OMG, WTF?!?! Who says that! Dont listen to people when they dont know what they are talking about!!!


----------



## never2late70

Thanks so much. :hugs:

We are both nurses here at the hospital. She's a little older and old school but what an ignorant reaction in my opinion! The only reason I even told her was because I will be needing to request time of sporadically..jeez

I pray she's still around when I go walking past her with my big ole baby bump in a few months! :rofl:

~Angie


----------



## ashknowsbest

Women get pregnant all of the time at an older age, she needs to zip it. I can't stand ignorant people! So sorry you had to hear that. Best of luck to you :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

what a B! that was soo rude! plenty of women your age get pg naturally and with ivf so she should just shut it!


----------



## never2late70

You guys are great!


----------



## TTC With PCOS

Hi ladies, 

I had a call from the hospital yesturday asking me to come in for a baseline scan on the 3rd of July. Is anyone else starting around this time & fancy being buddies? 

I'm nervous about the injections & retrieval as I was very ill last time. However I'm having ICSI this time so fingers crossed it will work out a bit better for us.

I wish you all the best of luck.
X x x


----------



## Hopeful4911

Hey ladies!! How is everyone doing??
This TWW has been killing me! Ive been trying to test out my trigger shot. I tested on $$ store brand cheapies and for 2 days they came up positive then i tested the 3rd day and nothing, but i then tested with a FRER and there was the slightest little line, so its still registering Ohh im worried, it feels like im getting my period, i mean exactly like AF is only days away! Its making me nervous. Still trying to stay hopeful.


----------



## DaisyQ

FX it's not the trigger. Keep us posted.


----------



## drsquid

rae- wow congrats

never- wow.. what a b... dont listen to her. sounds like my stupid doom and gloom doc.


----------



## Hopeful4911

so i poas again tonight after doing it this morning around 5am. Does the darkness of the line have anything to do with the amount of HCG in your system? When i tested this morning it was a faint, barely visible line. I just took another 2 test at 10:30pm and they are visible, faint but definitely more visible then the one i took this morning and the one i took yesterday morning.


----------



## raelynn

Hopeful - Keeping my fingers crossed this is it for you! I think they tend to get darker as you progress so that could be a good sign!


----------



## Hopeful4911

thank you! I hope so too. im worried it may still be the trigger shot lingering, but then I cant see the line getting darker if its supposed to be leaving :) so fingers crossed!


----------



## drsquid

hopeful- they do apparently darken as you progress however a lot of the difference is often due to test differences. (ie dont freak out when they arent darker, or look slightly lighter etc). and yay congrats


----------



## GettingBroody

Never - I can't believe someone would say that!!! :shock: What a wagon!! :growlmad:

Hopeful - how many days post trigger are you? Crossing everything that this is your bfp!!! Looking forward to today's update!

TTC - congrats on having a date! :dance: You're very nearly there!


----------



## everhopeful

Hopeful- fingers crossed that this is your BFP. How many days past trigger? Xx


----------



## MommyMel

never2late70 said:


> So I just filled my boss in on what I will be going through over the next couple of months, and first she looked at me like I was an alien and then she said "Your not as young as you use to be. Are you menatally prepared for a negative outcome?" :growlmad:
> 
> That hurt so bad:cry:
> 
> I know I am 41, but all my labs are great and I am a great responder. What does she know anyway..:growlmad:


its so sad when ignorance overtakes compassion. She clearly has NO idea what you are going through. She should learn to SHUT-UP next time.
when your bump is nice and big, ask her to rub your tummy!!!!:winkwink:


----------



## Tella

bubumaci said:


> Morning :wave:
> 
> @ Betty - those numbers sound fantastic! Good luck with the ER :)
> 
> @ Squid... ooh ooh, I love the names :o)
> 
> AFM - trigger shot last night went OK. Was meant to do it at 23:00, but went over by a couple of minutes. I hope that won't matter! I am also hoping that it won't make a difference that I gave myself the GONAL-F shot when I came home from the doc's yesterday (I was meant to be triggering tonight and ER on Thursday) ... but when I called to get my bloodwork they said - nope, triggering yesterday and OP on Wednesday morning... Not meant to have stimmed when triggering .. hope it won't do any damage! Feeling very puffy and lightly crampy today - really hope that I won't ovulate earlier than the ER tomorrow morning!
> 
> What do they mean, the different grades?
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> BTW MrsC - thank you for updating on first page!! I think you do a wonderful job. Could you please make one change for me? It has to be ICSI, we can't do IVF (swimmers don't swim)... Thank you :hugs:

GL wiht you ER!!!!!!!!!



MJ73 said:


> Hi Girls, I hope that everyone is travelling well :flower: It's very early days (and I'm very nervous still) but wanted to let you all know that I have tested positive 3 days in a row now on POAS. I will feel like I can really relax when I get back a nice, juicy BetaHCG on thursday, so it's only 2 more sleeps till we find out for sure. But, I'm feeling good about this cycle for now :kiss:

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!! :cloud9: H&H 9 months for you!!!! This is your sticky bean!



honeycheeks said:


> hey ladies, I have been quite busy as I had daily appointments at my clinic. I am glad the stims are now over. Had my hCG trigger last night and ER scheduled tomorrow.it is all happening so fast. I am nervously excited. My estradiol values have sky rocketed, so not sure if we do ET this cycle or do an FET next cycle as I might be at risk for OHSS.

GL with ER, hope you dont get OHSS and can indeed do a fresh transfer!



daisy83 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm all snuggled up in my bed watching 90210! ET went well. Of the 4 we had yesterday, 2 stopped growing, 1 was a perfect blast (didn't say the grade but they said it was very good) and 1 was just a little behind. They couldn't guarantee that the other one would be suitable for freezing so we transferred 2. I'm trying to keep cosy (difficult in Scotland!) and am having a restful day! Well done squid on ET - we're both PUPO with twins! :happydance:
> 
> xx

Sorrt to hear they didnt make it. But you not gonna need more, you have all you need in your tummy!!!!!



Afamilygal said:


> hello hello! I was just browsing and came across this thread- how have I not seen it before?? :) I've noticed a lot of lovely ladies on here that I know and adore!
> 
> may I join in the fun? Im doing IVF #1, I was on BCP 5/25-6/11. started Lupron 6/7. Start Stims 6/16. They estimate my ER to be 6/28 (ish) and ET either 7/1 or 7/3. I am SO excited!! I have my first bloods and u/s tomorrow morning so I'll find out what is going on in there! hopefully the start of something beautiful. :)
> 
> good luck to you all!!!

:happydance: Welcome glad to see you on here as well my ivf buddy :hugs:



BlueStorm said:


> one - Glad that you are progressing more now, I think you are going to be fine.
> 
> Squid - Congrats on being Pupo! Love the names
> 
> MJ - A huge congrats to you, this is great news. Can't wait to hear your beta.
> 
> Ash - Welcome and I'm happy you are getting started. Good to see you over here eventhough your IUI didn't work out
> 
> Daisy - only 1 more day until your report. You must be going nuts!
> 
> Quick question for anyone who knows. Do you know if you can do PIO shots in the morning or are they usually done at night time?
> 
> Also I see some ladies have baby asprin in their protocol - does anyone know what the purpose of this is? just curious!

Im on asprin, it helps to prevent blood clots at the implantation site. Actaully i cant even remember, i just did them in the mid morning.



GettingBroody said:


> MJ - fantastic news!!!!! :yipee: HUGE Congratulations!!! :dance: Hope the time until your beta passes nice and fast!!
> 
> daisy83 - congrats on being PUPO with twins! Are you hoping they both stick or would you rather just one?
> 
> OneOf - delighted things look like they are progressing :thumbup:
> 
> Afm, had our nurse consult today. I will be starting bcp around July 25th and staying on it until I come back from hols on the 18th. Then onto Buserelin, followed by Menopur with ER in early-mid Sept. it's great to have a plan! :happydance: DH was a bit overwhelmed by all the medical info today - he looked a bit like this :wacko: (or maybe even :sleep:!!!) He doesn't see any need to know all the nitty gritty of what's going to happen - he'd rather just show up on the day, give his SA and let the experts take care of the rest - Men!!:haha: (On the other hand I'm a total research hound - love knowing exactly what's going on!!)

My DH wants to know but not to much :haha: And im also a research hound so i dont know what is enough for him sometimes, but when he starts watching more TV than listening to me i reckon that is enough now :haha:



AndreaFlorida said:


> MJ and Daisy :) congrats :)
> 
> ---afm----hot/cold flashes I guess menopause is on her way :( I dont know what else it'd be...I'm 11dpT an like 10dpo :( I give up! Never in my wildest dreams would I think it'd be over at age 28 :(

All these hormones have one common side effect and that is hot flashes. I was having them heavy yesterday.



oneof14 said:


> Ladies, I just got my b/w results. My E2 increased to 133. I am so relieved to be progressing, lets hope it continues this way. I have to back in tomorrow for u/s and b/w. fxd.

:happydance: :dance: You will be fine, maybe need a bit more meds but you will get there!!! :hugs:



s08 said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> MoBaby and s08 ~ You ladies have been fairly quiet. Are you doing ok?
> 
> Hi MrsC. Thanks for checking in. I've been following along with everyone's progress, I just don't have much to add so I'm staying pretty quiet.
> 
> I'm actually having kind of a hard time right now. I had finally accepted our failure and was starting to feel OK until last week. My best friend, who knows all about our struggle, decided it was time to tell me she is 7 weeks pregnant...at a baseball game. I did the math and we would have been due at the same time. I had to leave the game in tears and walk 20 minutes to my car alone. It was pretty mortifying actually. I hate that I seem anything less than thrilled for my friends' joy, you know? She shouldn't have to be apologetic about getting pregnant because of my struggle, but I guess that is how it is. And although she tried to be sensitive in telling me in person, I would have much rather heard in a non-public place or on the phone. That way, she (and the entire stadium) wouldn't have had to see me cry.
> 
> And she tells me, "well we have been trying for a few months." Her "trying" is going off the pill 4 months ago and downloading an app that estimates when you're ovulating! (I know, that's how it should work). But after months/years of temping, monitoring cm, using OPK's, pre-seed, and cough syrup (you name it, we've tried it), perfectly timing bding, practically setting up a cot at the RE clinic, failed IUI's, an IVF chemical, etc., merely downloading an app and doing the deed sounds almost comical. Well, that turned into a little rant, didn't it?!? I feel better now.
> 
> Anyway, the news really cemented our plan to do IVF number 2 as soon as possible, despite the fact that our bank account will take a huge hit again. We will still do our FET in Aug., but RE doesn't give us great odds for it so we're not getting our hopes up for it.
> 
> Well, I am still following along here and keeping my fx-ed for many BFP's in the near future. Sorry for the novel.Click to expand...

Yeah that is always hard to take news from someone close, i had the same in the beginning of the year. FX'd for a FET success and no need for IVF 2!



bubumaci said:


> @ MrsC8776 thank you :)
> 
> @ S08 - I so feel for you :hugs: I just recently read a post on facebook (have edited the names out) and I wondered - does she even know what struggles other people are facing?...
> 
> "So...I would like to make a public confession. I have so much to be grateful for and I know I have blessings that others wish they had, but I still feel a slight twinge of jealousy when I see girls my age or younger who have lots of kids or especially when girls who were pregnant at the same time as me or who married at the same time as me now have another child. I don't feel envious or bitter. I just think, "They're so lucky." I know it's not rational and it's also ungrateful for what I do have, but I just wanted to confess that in a public forum. I'm almost 36 and xx and I have been trying to get pregnant again for almost a year and have miscarried once during that time...but I am so lucky too to have been blessed with xx and G-Monkey. I am so grateful for my boys."
> 
> When I read that I thought - hello, I am going to be 37 in August and haven't even been blessed with a first pregnancy, we have to do ICSI to have a chance of getting pregnant and here is (albeit a really lovely girl) xx ranting about not getting pregnant a second time and making a speech like this in public.
> 
> I so get how upset you were, being told in public and I wish you so much luck with IVF#2 :hugs:

Some people dont have any sense as to what to post on FB and what not!



drsquid said:


> Doc just called. 4 made it to freeze. Don't remember the grades but I know there was some amount of grade 1 and 2

:happydance::cloud9::happydance:
That is awesome news!!!!!!!!!!! So out of the 12 you had 6 awesome embies that is great stats!!!!!!



raelynn said:


> drsquid said:
> 
> 
> Doc just called. 4 made it to freeze. Don't remember the grades but I know there was some amount of grade 1 and 2
> 
> Congrats!!
> 
> 
> AFM - My E2 was at 280 this morning so I'm staying on the same dose of meds and adding in ganirelix in the am to keep me from ovulating. Follie count was 12 on one side 15 on the other but I didn't get any measurements yet.Click to expand...

Congrats not to long anymore!!!!



never2late70 said:


> So I just filled my boss in on what I will be going through over the next couple of months, and first she looked at me like I was an alien and then she said "Your not as young as you use to be. Are you menatally prepared for a negative outcome?" :growlmad:
> 
> That hurt so bad:cry:
> 
> I know I am 41, but all my labs are great and I am a great responder. What does she know anyway..:growlmad:

:gun: that is so insensitive but dont let her get you down, she will soon be sorry she said that. And then i have more motivating news, my steph uncle and his fiance did two rounds of IVF and was succesfull wiht both althought the first was a MC the second one was twins and they were born about 3 weeks ago. She is now 47, so it just goes to show.



TTC With PCOS said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I had a call from the hospital yesturday asking me to come in for a baseline scan on the 3rd of July. Is anyone else starting around this time & fancy being buddies?
> 
> I'm nervous about the injections & retrieval as I was very ill last time. However I'm having ICSI this time so fingers crossed it will work out a bit better for us.
> 
> I wish you all the best of luck.
> X x x

Yay for getting started, bring on that bfp!



Hopeful4911 said:


> Hey ladies!! How is everyone doing??
> This TWW has been killing me! Ive been trying to test out my trigger shot. I tested on $$ store brand cheapies and for 2 days they came up positive then i tested the 3rd day and nothing, but i then tested with a FRER and there was the slightest little line, so its still registering Ohh im worried, it feels like im getting my period, i mean exactly like AF is only days away! Its making me nervous. Still trying to stay hopeful.

Hope the time goes past quickly. AF feeling is normal after IVF, so fx'd it is bean/s implanting nicely!



Hopeful4911 said:


> so i poas again tonight after doing it this morning around 5am. Does the darkness of the line have anything to do with the amount of HCG in your system? When i tested this morning it was a faint, barely visible line. I just took another 2 test at 10:30pm and they are visible, faint but definitely more visible then the one i took this morning and the one i took yesterday morning.

Fx'd it is your bfp in the making!!!!!!!!!



MommyMel said:


> never2late70 said:
> 
> 
> So I just filled my boss in on what I will be going through over the next couple of months, and first she looked at me like I was an alien and then she said "Your not as young as you use to be. Are you menatally prepared for a negative outcome?" :growlmad:
> 
> That hurt so bad:cry:
> 
> I know I am 41, but all my labs are great and I am a great responder. What does she know anyway..:growlmad:
> 
> 
> its so sad when ignorance overtakes compassion. She clearly has NO idea what you are going through. She should learn to SHUT-UP next time.
> when your bump is nice and big, ask her to rub your tummy!!!!:winkwink:Click to expand...

MommyMel do you have any indication as to when you will be starting wiht your IVF round?

AFM > Day 4 of stims, i had the worse experience last night, My dad invited us for dinner at a little bistro but it was a early dinner @ 5:30 and i inject at 6, so i had to go to the bathroom and do it there which was fine as it was spacious and clean but there was only 1 bathroom. But it takes a while to mix everything and get it drawn up. So half way through someone bashes on the door and after saying im busy they keep on bashing so this is making me even more nervous. Eventually after i have managed to inject and all i just flush to make it sound more normal :haha: and i have to go out. So it turns out to be this little girl that wanted to pee badly that was bashing on the door. Shame i felt so bad but oh well it was done.


----------



## Hopeful4911

Thank You everyone! Tonight at 8pm would be 13 days past trigger. And I have read that the trigger should be out in 10 days BUT if you have a BMI over 30, which sadly i do, It will probably take the max amount of days which is 14. :( I poas this morning using FMU and again faint but visible line and definitely darker then the other 2 that I know are the "trigger sticks". So staying hopefully!


----------



## jchic

Never - what an idiot she is! Please dont let her dictate your mood. This will work for you :)

Hopeful - CONGRATS! I think this is it :)

Bubu - how are you? Good luck with Er, cant wait for the update

How is everyone else?


----------



## Tella

Hopeful4911 said:


> Thank You everyone! Tonight at 8pm would be 13 days past trigger. And I have read that the trigger should be out in 10 days BUT if you have a BMI over 30, which sadly i do, It will probably take the max amount of days which is 14. :( I poas this morning using FMU and again faint but visible line and definitely darker then the other 2 that I know are the "trigger sticks". So staying hopefully!

Just remember if it is getting darker, there must be something producing more HCG. 

The trigger will only get darker if the previous test was done with diluted urine, and chances are small considering it has been FMU.

Fx'd for you!!!!!!

My trigger was out by 7dpt


----------



## Kelly9

I'm here still! Just way behind as I'm still on holidays till next week. 

Just has baseline lots of follies I think 12 on my right and about 8 on my left and that's pre stimming. Lining was thin so just waiting for a call from clinic then will be taking my first Stim today! Let the fun begin.


----------



## Tella

Hopeful4911 said:


> Thank You everyone! Tonight at 8pm would be 13 days past trigger. And I have read that the trigger should be out in 10 days BUT if you have a BMI over 30, which sadly i do, It will probably take the max amount of days which is 14. :( I poas this morning using FMU and again faint but visible line and definitely darker then the other 2 that I know are the "trigger sticks". So staying hopefully!




Kelly9 said:


> I'm here still! Just way behind as I'm still on holidays till next week.
> 
> Just has baseline lots of follies I think 12 on my right and about 8 on my left and that's pre stimming. Lining was thin so just waiting for a call from clinic then will be taking my first Stim today! Let the fun begin.

:happydance::happydance: Yay that is a awesome start to a cycle!!!

We gonna be a few doing the ER and ET close to each other!!! And we gonna string in the bfps close to each other :thumbup:


----------



## jchic

Kelly! YAY for getting started again!


----------



## honeycheeks

Hello ladies, ER was today, 28 eggs retreived, yay!! Waiting for call from hospital to hear the fertilization report. still feeling a little sore from ER.
How is everyone, good luck to all the PUPO ladies.


----------



## michelle01

One - did she say why the baby asprin wouldn't work for you?

Hopeful - as long as the lines are getting darker, that is a good sign! I wouldn't read too much into the tests though. When do you get your beta?

Never - I am sorry for what she said; how awful! It will be great when you can walk past her with your belly bump and a great big smile on your face!!! :winkwink:

Tella - that is pretty funny; that poor girl who just needed to go potty :haha:


----------



## michelle01

honeycheeks said:


> Hello ladies, ER was today, 28 eggs retreived, yay!! Waiting for call from hospital to hear the fertilization report. still feeling a little sore from ER.
> How is everyone, good luck to all the PUPO ladies.

YAY!!! That is awesome!! Now just sit back and relax and let those eggies grow :happydance:


----------



## Hopeful4911

michelle01 said:


> One - did she say why the baby asprin wouldn't work for you?
> 
> Hopeful - as long as the lines are getting darker, that is a good sign! I wouldn't read too much into the tests though. When do you get your beta?
> 
> Never - I am sorry for what she said; how awful! It will be great when you can walk past her with your belly bump and a great big smile on your face!!! :winkwink:
> 
> Tella - that is pretty funny; that poor girl who just needed to go potty :haha:

 I have my beta on the 25th, so five more days.


----------



## michelle01

Hopeful4911 said:


> michelle01 said:
> 
> 
> One - did she say why the baby asprin wouldn't work for you?
> 
> Hopeful - as long as the lines are getting darker, that is a good sign! I wouldn't read too much into the tests though. When do you get your beta?
> 
> Never - I am sorry for what she said; how awful! It will be great when you can walk past her with your belly bump and a great big smile on your face!!! :winkwink:
> 
> Tella - that is pretty funny; that poor girl who just needed to go potty :haha:
> 
> I have my beta on the 25th, so five more days.Click to expand...

If you continue to test and keep seeing a line on the test, that is a good sign. Your hcg normally doubles every couple of days, so if it doesn't get darker the next day, you shouldn't worry. The waiting is always the hardest part! But you will know for sure in 5 more day and the fact you still see a line, its looking good :winkwink:


----------



## oneof14

michelle01 said:


> One - did she say why the baby asprin wouldn't work for you?
> 
> Hopeful - as long as the lines are getting darker, that is a good sign! I wouldn't read too much into the tests though. When do you get your beta?
> 
> Never - I am sorry for what she said; how awful! It will be great when you can walk past her with your belly bump and a great big smile on your face!!! :winkwink:
> 
> Tella - that is pretty funny; that poor girl who just needed to go potty :haha:

I really dont know why, she said if it did work, it would've somehow showed up in my blood, she told me to stop.

Oddly enough prior to my RE taking the blood test for clothing disorders and such, my acupuncurist mentioned my blood being thick. Then I started to take baby asprin she noticed a big difference. She's the one that suggest that I ask my doctor to test for it and sure enough, I have some clotting disorder!! 

Good luck Michelle!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

drsquid said:


> Doc just called. 4 made it to freeze. Don't remember the grades but I know there was some amount of grade 1 and 2

Yay for 4 frosties! 



raelynn said:


> drsquid said:
> 
> 
> Doc just called. 4 made it to freeze. Don't remember the grades but I know there was some amount of grade 1 and 2
> 
> Congrats!!
> 
> 
> AFM - My E2 was at 280 this morning so I'm staying on the same dose of meds and adding in ganirelix in the am to keep me from ovulating. Follie count was 12 on one side 15 on the other but I didn't get any measurements yet.Click to expand...

Sounds great! 



never2late70 said:


> So I just filled my boss in on what I will be going through over the next couple of months, and first she looked at me like I was an alien and then she said "Your not as young as you use to be. Are you menatally prepared for a negative outcome?" :growlmad:
> 
> That hurt so bad:cry:
> 
> I know I am 41, but all my labs are great and I am a great responder. What does she know anyway..:growlmad:

:hugs: Some people just don't know when to say nothing at all. Don't let her get you down about all this. 



TTC With PCOS said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I had a call from the hospital yesturday asking me to come in for a baseline scan on the 3rd of July. Is anyone else starting around this time & fancy being buddies?
> 
> I'm nervous about the injections & retrieval as I was very ill last time. However I'm having ICSI this time so fingers crossed it will work out a bit better for us.
> 
> I wish you all the best of luck.
> X x x

Good luck on the 3rd! 



Hopeful4911 said:


> so i poas again tonight after doing it this morning around 5am. Does the darkness of the line have anything to do with the amount of HCG in your system? When i tested this morning it was a faint, barely visible line. I just took another 2 test at 10:30pm and they are visible, faint but definitely more visible then the one i took this morning and the one i took yesterday morning.

FX for you. I hope it's your true BFP! 



Kelly9 said:


> I'm here still! Just way behind as I'm still on holidays till next week.
> 
> Just has baseline lots of follies I think 12 on my right and about 8 on my left and that's pre stimming. Lining was thin so just waiting for a call from clinic then will be taking my first Stim today! Let the fun begin.

Good luck with the stims! It will all go by so fast now. 



honeycheeks said:


> Hello ladies, ER was today, 28 eggs retreived, yay!! Waiting for call from hospital to hear the fertilization report. still feeling a little sore from ER.
> How is everyone, good luck to all the PUPO ladies.

That is great news! I can't wait to hear your next report. 

Tella~ Shame on you for making the little girl wait. :haha: Just kidding. If that was me and it was an adult banging on the door I would have said something to her. 

bubu~ How did ER go today? 

MJ~ Sending you good luck for your beta today! 

AFM~ Baseline today and then if things look ok I will start clomid. If I have any cysts they won't let me have the meds so fingers crossed the one on my left is finally gone.


----------



## michelle01

MrsC - Good Luck today! Hope that you get to start and there are no cysts!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Quick update here.Not great news I'm sad to report.

Of our 11 embies, only 5 are holding on, and none of them are at blast stage.

Because we are doing CCS testing, all embies must make it to blast for that. Therefore, they are going to be given another day, and I will get a call tomorrow with an update. If they make it to blast by tomorrow, they will be biopsied and frozen, and pending the CCS results, we will have a FET in August or September. If they don't make it to blast, or if the ones that do are abnormal, we have to start over from scratch. 

Anyway, I'm pretty devastated. I know rationally that there is still hope, that we may still get some blasts tomorrow, and that we might get a few normals out of the bunch. I am terrified though that we will have no blasts, or all will be abnormal. 

If this is the case, I may consider changing clinics to someplace that does transfers on day 3 and day 5. Not sure. 

I'm also incredibly disappointed to not be doing a fresh transfer. I have the days of work and everything. I knew it was a possibility that we might be converted to frozen, but I still had my heart set on moving forward. I am so sick of waiting, waiting, waiting, and all of these set backs. It feels like it is NEVER going to happen, and it's hard to hold onto hope. I'm sure I will rebound in a couple of days, but right now I'm in a dark place. I"m sure it doesn't help that I barely slept last night over the anxiety for this call, and now I am waiting on another call tomorrow.


----------



## drsquid

Daisy- Im so sorry. You've had so many ups and downs. Fingers crossed for you


----------



## oneof14

:hugs: Daisy!


----------



## michelle01

I am so sorry Daisy :hugs: Keeping my FX crossed for you!


----------



## never2late70

DaisyQ I'm sorry you are hurting. :hugs:
Praying for you Try to get some rest, if you can.


----------



## MrsC8776

:hugs: Sorry DaisyQ. Fx they make it to blast.


----------



## GettingBroody

Lots of :hugs: Daisy, will be thinking of you. Really sorry you won't get to do a fresh transfer but fx'd these embryos will develop to blast tonight and pass the tests so they can be frozen...


----------



## everhopeful

Daisy so sorry but there is still hope isn't there?? Fingers crossed that they make it to blasts! Xx


----------



## bubumaci

:hugs: Daisy - I hope they do make it!!

Thank you for asking girls!
ER went well - 14 eggies were retrieved. Tomorrow I will learn how many were fertilised. I am feeling quite sore and extremely swollen - I don't know if that is normal (being this swollen), my DH keeps saying I look like I am 4-5 months pregnant. Of course the pressure makes it uncomfortable, so sitting isn't that easy. Other than that, I am doing well and the bleeding has pretty much stopped (12 hours post ER).

28 eggs!! That's incredible - I am sure you are feeling sore, if I am just with 14 :hugs:


----------



## jchic

Hugs Daisy xoxo

Bubu - thats fantastic news!


----------



## GettingBroody

Congrats on your ERs Honey and Bubu!! Looking forward to hearing your updates! :D


----------



## oneof14

awesome bubu!! Looking forward to the report tomorrow.

AFM, went for b/w & u/s again this morning, 8 follies and my e2 236, so doubled from yesterday. I am still very worried as my biggest is still only 10. I hoping they have a grow spurt overnight, as I have to go in tomorrow for yet another u/s and b/w.


----------



## BlueStorm

Bubu - Great number for ER! Good luck with report tomorrow. 

Daisy - You know I am praying for you and your embies


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hi All, I'm amazed at how quickly everything in here moves!! I am done with school (yesterday was the last day) and sick as can be! I went today for a strep test because I was concerned I had it. Luckily no strep just a bad virus. Got my IVF protocol for this cycle. . . 
BCP's that I started on 6/16 and will take until 7/3, Tomorrow- Hysteroscopy and Uterine Sounding, next week IVF consent appointment, 7/2 Suppression check, 7/6 start microdose Lupron, 7/8 start Gonal-F 450 and Menapur 75.
Will anyone else be doing anything similar? Or has anyone done a simliar cycle?


----------



## MoBaby

daisy :( hope some make it! praying,
bubu: thats fantastic!
honey: 28!wow you go girl  are you going to do a fresh? id think ohss risk would be high with that many out. i hope you can do fresh!
baby: yippie! it will go fast! july 3rd is super close! i start bcp with end of july/early august cycle....im actually still on it from delayed cycle but will stop this weekend or next...debating because im going on vacay soon and i dont want af on vacay! then i have to have a normal af after that then can do the bcp again and onto ivf in sept  
hopeful: sounds like your bfp! fx!
mrsc: yippie hope there arent any cyst either! not long now!

afm: recovering well still. today is day 9 post op and im getting a side stitch/pain and some weird nerve feeling on my stomach in spots..incisions healing without any issues. dermabond came off after a week so i steri striped them all (easy access to them b/c i work in a hospital).... othewise this recovery has been good.


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks for all of your support and prayers. 

Honeycheeks and bubu, congrats on your amazing retrievals! Rest up, and I'll be praying for excellent fert reports tomorrow. 

MrsC, Congrats on getting started. 

One, I think it's good the biggest is still only 10. Don't forget, you want them all to grow together, you don't want one to shoot out in front of the rest. It sounds like more follies are being recruited, so that's good. You have time for them to grow, and I bet they will start growing a little faster now. My guess is trigger will be Monday or Tuesday...


----------



## oneof14

Thanks Daisy! I hope your doing OK tonight, I have said my prayers for you for a great outcome tomorrow!! Go to acupuncture tomorrow to help relax!


----------



## honeycheeks

Hey ladies, I was in a lot of pain yesterday after ER, But i just chose not to use any pain relievers. Today is a lot better . I can feel that the pain is going to go away completely by the end of the day.Hoping to do some shopping in the evening.I hope the pain goes away by then. I dint have bleeding or spotting yesterday after getting home from ER or today which is awesome. Started using progesterone pessaries since ER. Now I know why they are called "messy" . This was my first time using it. The nurse told me I could use it vaginally or rectally. Vaginal bullets seemed just so gross I couldnt imagine doing it rectally. Have you ladies found any one of them better than the other. Atleast I am grateful I dont have to do PIO shots. In a few hours time I would be told the fertilization report. ET is likely to be on Saturday, I am happy when they actually told me we may not have to cancel ET , and I hope it stays that way. Does anyone know how would they check me now to see if I have a risk of OHSS, post ER. I am just so curious to know my chances of a fresh transfer and what would be the deciding factor. Since stimulation, I had no weight gain or bloating, which was a great sign , the nurse said. But E2 levels were quite high. I cant help getting super excited about the transfer, I just hope it happens and I dont have to wait for FET next cycle.

Edit: 23 out of 28 fertilized which is super good. The clinic told me they are looking for a day 5 transfer.


----------



## Tella

DaisyQ said:


> Quick update here.Not great news I'm sad to report.
> 
> Of our 11 embies, only 5 are holding on, and none of them are at blast stage.
> 
> Because we are doing CCS testing, all embies must make it to blast for that. Therefore, they are going to be given another day, and I will get a call tomorrow with an update. If they make it to blast by tomorrow, they will be biopsied and frozen, and pending the CCS results, we will have a FET in August or September. If they don't make it to blast, or if the ones that do are abnormal, we have to start over from scratch.
> 
> Anyway, I'm pretty devastated. I know rationally that there is still hope, that we may still get some blasts tomorrow, and that we might get a few normals out of the bunch. I am terrified though that we will have no blasts, or all will be abnormal.
> 
> If this is the case, I may consider changing clinics to someplace that does transfers on day 3 and day 5. Not sure.
> 
> I'm also incredibly disappointed to not be doing a fresh transfer. I have the days of work and everything. I knew it was a possibility that we might be converted to frozen, but I still had my heart set on moving forward. I am so sick of waiting, waiting, waiting, and all of these set backs. It feels like it is NEVER going to happen, and it's hard to hold onto hope. I'm sure I will rebound in a couple of days, but right now I'm in a dark place. I"m sure it doesn't help that I barely slept last night over the anxiety for this call, and now I am waiting on another call tomorrow.

Aw daisy, i can only imagine how you feeling :hugs: Hope you feel better today and that all 5 make it to blast! And then that you have a few normal embies from the testing.



bubumaci said:


> :hugs: Daisy - I hope they do make it!!
> 
> Thank you for asking girls!
> ER went well - 14 eggies were retrieved. Tomorrow I will learn how many were fertilised. I am feeling quite sore and extremely swollen - I don't know if that is normal (being this swollen), my DH keeps saying I look like I am 4-5 months pregnant. Of course the pressure makes it uncomfortable, so sitting isn't that easy. Other than that, I am doing well and the bleeding has pretty much stopped (12 hours post ER).
> 
> 28 eggs!! That's incredible - I am sure you are feeling sore, if I am just with 14 :hugs:

Yay 14 is a great no!!!! Now just fertilize!!!



oneof14 said:


> awesome bubu!! Looking forward to the report tomorrow.
> 
> AFM, went for b/w & u/s again this morning, 8 follies and my e2 236, so doubled from yesterday. I am still very worried as my biggest is still only 10. I hoping they have a grow spurt overnight, as I have to go in tomorrow for yet another u/s and b/w.

Good to hear it is progessing, fx;d for a few more today.



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Hi All, I'm amazed at how quickly everything in here moves!! I am done with school (yesterday was the last day) and sick as can be! I went today for a strep test because I was concerned I had it. Luckily no strep just a bad virus. Got my IVF protocol for this cycle. . .
> BCP's that I started on 6/16 and will take until 7/3, Tomorrow- Hysteroscopy and Uterine Sounding, next week IVF consent appointment, 7/2 Suppression check, 7/6 start microdose Lupron, 7/8 start Gonal-F 450 and Menapur 75.
> Will anyone else be doing anything similar? Or has anyone done a simliar cycle?

Yay for getting started!!!



MoBaby said:


> daisy :( hope some make it! praying,
> bubu: thats fantastic!
> honey: 28!wow you go girl  are you going to do a fresh? id think ohss risk would be high with that many out. i hope you can do fresh!
> baby: yippie! it will go fast! july 3rd is super close! i start bcp with end of july/early august cycle....im actually still on it from delayed cycle but will stop this weekend or next...debating because im going on vacay soon and i dont want af on vacay! then i have to have a normal af after that then can do the bcp again and onto ivf in sept
> hopeful: sounds like your bfp! fx!
> mrsc: yippie hope there arent any cyst either! not long now!
> 
> afm: recovering well still. today is day 9 post op and im getting a side stitch/pain and some weird nerve feeling on my stomach in spots..incisions healing without any issues. dermabond came off after a week so i steri striped them all (easy access to them b/c i work in a hospital).... othewise this recovery has been good.

Great to hear you are starting to feel much better!



honeycheeks said:


> Hey ladies, I was in a lot of pain yesterday after ER, But i just chose not to use any pain relievers. Today is a lot better . I can feel that the pain is going to go away completely by the end of the day.Hoping to do some shopping in the evening.I hope the pain goes away by then. I dint have bleeding or spotting yesterday after getting home from ER or today which is awesome. Started using progesterone pessaries since ER. Now I know why they are called "messy" . This was my first time using it. The nurse told me I could use it vaginally or rectally. Vaginal bullets seemed just so gross I couldnt imagine doing it rectally. Have you ladies found any one of them better than the other. Atleast I am grateful I dont have to do PIO shots. In a few hours time I would be told the fertilization report. ET is likely to be on Saturday, I am happy when they actually told me we may not have to cancel ET , and I hope it stays that way. Does anyone know how would they check me now to see if I have a risk of OHSS, post ER. I am just so curious to know my chances of a fresh transfer and what would be the deciding factor. Since stimulation, I had no weight gain or bloating, which was a great sign , the nurse said. But E2 levels were quite high. I cant help getting super excited about the transfer, I just hope it happens and I dont have to wait for FET next cycle.
> 
> Edit: 23 out of 28 fertilized which is super good. The clinic told me they are looking for a day 5 transfer.

Sorry to hear you where in pain. But hey no pain no gain :hugs: And 23 of 28 is awesome, grow embies grow!!!!

MrsC > Fx'd all is good and you can start wiht Clomid, you deserve that bfp so much!!!

AFM > Day 4 of stims, only 3 to go :happydance: Cant wait to find out when ER wil be!!!!


----------



## bubumaci

Good Morning Ladies :wave:

@ Honeycheeks - that sounds amazing!! Congratulations :hugs:

Thank you all for your kind words and support! I think all the crossed fingers are doing their magic :)

Just received my results - of the 14 retrieved, 12 were mature for ICSI and of those 12, 11 were fertilised. 6 have been frozen, so now just have to pray that the 5 develop well. ET will be on Monday :)

xxx Bubu.

p.s. I can't describe it as pain any more (was in quite a bit after the OP), but every time I move I feel very sore - and I am incredibly swollen / bloated. Is that normal?


----------



## Tella

bubumaci said:


> Good Morning Ladies :wave:
> 
> @ Honeycheeks - that sounds amazing!! Congratulations :hugs:
> 
> Thank you all for your kind words and support! I think all the crossed fingers are doing their magic :)
> 
> Just received my results - of the 14 retrieved, 12 were mature for ICSI and of those 12, 11 were fertilised. 6 have been frozen, so now just have to pray that the 5 develop well. ET will be on Monday :)
> 
> xxx Bubu.
> 
> p.s. I can't describe it as pain any more (was in quite a bit after the OP), but every time I move I feel very sore - and I am incredibly swollen / bloated. Is that normal?

I had some bloatedness and sore the day after the ER, and considering that they fidle around in there it is normal. As long as you dont pickup weight, which is one of the signs of OHSS


----------



## bubumaci

Tella said:


> bubumaci said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Ladies :wave:
> 
> @ Honeycheeks - that sounds amazing!! Congratulations :hugs:
> 
> Thank you all for your kind words and support! I think all the crossed fingers are doing their magic :)
> 
> Just received my results - of the 14 retrieved, 12 were mature for ICSI and of those 12, 11 were fertilised. 6 have been frozen, so now just have to pray that the 5 develop well. ET will be on Monday :)
> 
> xxx Bubu.
> 
> p.s. I can't describe it as pain any more (was in quite a bit after the OP), but every time I move I feel very sore - and I am incredibly swollen / bloated. Is that normal?
> 
> I had some bloatedness and sore the day after the ER, and considering that they fidle around in there it is normal. As long as you dont pickup weight, which is one of the signs of OHSSClick to expand...

Thanks Tella! :) OK, so I guess this is normal (yesterday, my DH commented that I looked 4-5 months pregnant!! :lol:) So I shall just keep an eye on my weight. Does the bloatedness and soreness go away soon?


----------



## jchic

Congrats bubu - that is ALOT of eggs to fertilize and such good news!


----------



## oneof14

Honeycheeks, that is an awesome number!

Tella, cant wait for your scan to see how many follies you got growing.

Bubu, I hope your feeling a little better today, that is a good report you got there. Yay for ET on Monday.

Jchic, how are you doing?

Daisy, I am thinking about you today and I can wait to hear a good update!

AFM, had another u/s and bloodwork today, my follies are growing, albeit at a very slow pace, I just hope my levels keep doubling everyday.


----------



## bubumaci

Thanks jchic, one.
Am feeling a bit better, but still quite sore and very swollen (sitting is not the most comfortable position) - but as long as those little fertilised eggies are doing their thing - it's nothing I can't handle. :)

One - how are your levels doing?


----------



## jchic

One - I am good. CD12 today over here and once AF comes, I can get started with IVF on CD21 so cant wait! Glad to hear follies are growing. 
GO TEAM OVARIES!


----------



## oneof14

so exciting Jchic!!! Oh, I hope they grow all together...


----------



## michelle01

Bubu & Honeycheeks - YAY for ER and ET is just around the corner!!! 

One - things look like they are still moving along :winkwink:

Tella - Wow, only a couple more days; ER will be here soon :happydance:

MrsC - how did things go with your appt yesterday?

Jchic - that is great; when is your expected AF to arrive? Sounds like we might be close to starting ours together!!! I start on CD21 as well.

AFM - I get to start weaning off my migraine meds next week, and will start using Nuvaring on either day 3 or day 5 of my cycle, which starts July 9. Never used one before, but I guess that beats a daily BCP. Just getting anxious now to start!!


----------



## oneof14

Michelle, I hope, its such a slow process for me!!


----------



## jchic

Michelle - we could be cycle buddies :) AF is due to arrive on July 8th. What about you?


----------



## daisy83

Any news *DaisyQ*?? Thinking of you today, sending positive vibes your way :flower: xx


----------



## never2late70

Good morning lovely's :flower:

Reading all of your posts make me so happy,excited and impatient.

Praying for you all. I honestly am.

AF is due for me on July 3rd and then I get to start my BCP's on July 8th.

I am so anxious. Time seems to be dragging. :dohh:

Looking forward to all of todays updates :hugs:

~Angie


----------



## michelle01

jchic said:


> Michelle - we could be cycle buddies :) AF is due to arrive on July 8th. What about you?

We sure could! My AF will arrive on July 9 and I am like clock-work, so I know I should get it then. Then I am planning to start stimming on July 31 and she said to expect ER around 8/10 or 8/11 and I will have a 5 day transfer; last time I was a slow responder so it took me around 9-10 days of stimming to get where I needed to be. YAY for us both starting soon!!!


----------



## never2late70

Hey Michelle and Jchic :hi:

I am only a couple of days behind you. Start stims on 8/3/12 hoping for ER on 8/16/12 :happydance:


----------



## oneof14

I got my results today from b/w and u/s, I still have 8 follies (I was hoping I would have more) and they are growing I now have some 13mm and some 9mm, my e2 level is 427.


----------



## michelle01

never2late70 said:


> Hey Michelle and Jchic :hi:
> 
> I am only a couple of days behind you. Start stims on 8/3/12 hoping for ER on 8/16/12 :happydance:

Hi Never2late :hi:

How exciting for all 3 of us! All of us will be getting our BFP around the same time :happydance:


----------



## michelle01

oneof14 said:


> I got my results today from b/w and u/s, I still have 8 follies (I was hoping I would have more) and they are growing I now have some 13mm and some 9mm, my e2 level is 427.

That is still great though; your e2 has doubled again and your follies are still growing! Remember its not about quantity, its quality. And you would rather get 8 or even 10 great quality eggs versus 20 that are just OK...remember, it only takes 1 :winkwink:


----------



## oneof14

michelle01 said:


> oneof14 said:
> 
> 
> I got my results today from b/w and u/s, I still have 8 follies (I was hoping I would have more) and they are growing I now have some 13mm and some 9mm, my e2 level is 427.
> 
> That is still great though; your e2 has doubled again and your follies are still growing! Remember its not about quantity, its quality. And you would rather get 8 or even 10 great quality eggs versus 20 that are just OK...remember, it only takes 1 :winkwink:Click to expand...

Thanks Michelle, I agree w/you with the quality v. quantity. I just hope they continue to grow together. BTW, my friend has used the nuvaring instead of pills and didnt even notice it.


----------



## never2late70

oneof14 said:


> michelle01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oneof14 said:
> 
> 
> I got my results today from b/w and u/s, I still have 8 follies (I was hoping I would have more) and they are growing I now have some 13mm and some 9mm, my e2 level is 427.
> 
> That is still great though; your e2 has doubled again and your follies are still growing! Remember its not about quantity, its quality. And you would rather get 8 or even 10 great quality eggs versus 20 that are just OK...remember, it only takes 1 :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Michelle, I agree w/you with the quality v. quantity. I just hope they continue to grow together. BTW, my friend has used the nuvaring instead of pills and didnt even notice it.Click to expand...

Getting stronger everyday! :hugs:


----------



## michelle01

oneof14 said:


> michelle01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oneof14 said:
> 
> 
> I got my results today from b/w and u/s, I still have 8 follies (I was hoping I would have more) and they are growing I now have some 13mm and some 9mm, my e2 level is 427.
> 
> That is still great though; your e2 has doubled again and your follies are still growing! Remember its not about quantity, its quality. And you would rather get 8 or even 10 great quality eggs versus 20 that are just OK...remember, it only takes 1 :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Michelle, I agree w/you with the quality v. quantity. I just hope they continue to grow together. BTW, my friend has used the nuvaring instead of pills and didnt even notice it.Click to expand...


That is good to know! I hate taking the pill; it makes me so sick. I don't know how long I have to use it, but whatever I have to do this time around to making a sticky bean, I am all for it! 

And I hope your follies keep growing, I am sure you are not that far off from ER; you will be amazed to see that they can just take off....and see that over a couple days they will just have a huge growth!


----------



## jchic

never2late70 said:


> Hey Michelle and Jchic :hi:
> 
> I am only a couple of days behind you. Start stims on 8/3/12 hoping for ER on 8/16/12 :happydance:

YAY! We are all going to be synched up :)


----------



## jchic

one - grow follies grow! You will have great quality eggs, remember, just because it isnt a ridiculous amount doesnt mean they arent quality!


----------



## oneof14

Jchic I know, but I feel like the more eggs the better chances. I totally agree, it only takes 1good quality egg. I am so exhausted today, I think its all the meds coupled w/getting up super early for b/w & u/s every morning. I have acupunture tonight and to bed early, for another day of b/w & u/s. 

The good thing is my DH finally comes home on Saturday!


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi girls.

Thanks again for all the support and well wishes. So of the 5 embryos that remained yesterday, 3 made it to blast today and were frozen. We are doing PGD, so they were biopsied and we'll get those results in about 2 weeks. Hoping for normals of course. Hopefully if we get normal(s), we'll be doing FET in August.

Honey and Bubu - great results ladies. FX for happy, strong embryos for you.

One, I just knew you were going to have some > 10 today, and there you go. I still think ER will be next week, earliest trigger on Sunday. Don't feel discouraged about the #s, more will probably pop up between now and trigger.


----------



## raelynn

I'm feeling a little discouraged and confused today. My follicle count on Tuesday was 27 but today they only counted 17. Where did the others go? They don't give me measurements so maybe the others just weren't big enough to bother with. I peeked at my chart and they listed the count under less than 10mm. I sort of thought they'd be bigger by now since they've already started me on ganirelix to suppress ovulation. Maybe its just me panicking... E2 was 433 today and they said everything still looks great. I'm staying on 75 gonal f/75 menopur with ganirelix in the morning and back in on Saturday for my next bw/us.


----------



## oneof14

Daisy, I am thrilled you have 3 blasts! I know you are discouraged with the number, but the blasts are the best!!! Despite all the road blocks, I think this is it for you! When are you off w/your DH? its sounds lovely that you get to spend your anniversary in London! 

You were right, hope your right about more popping up!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Uhm, I just wanted to update you guys. 

I spoke with the IVF coordinator today a couple of minutes ago and I'll be doing the egg retrieval around July 25th approximately, that's if I respond well to the medication and what not. I will be starting Lupron July 8th, and the nurse said I should expect a period about 7 days after starting that medication and once I get my period after the Lupron I start on the stims and then whenever I'm ready we do the retrieval. So I'll be having the ET either July 28th, 29th or 30th I guess. I can't believe it's really starting now. I'm happy I'm on vacation for about a week and a half, it feels good and I'm going to enjoy it to the fullest!


----------



## never2late70

ashknowsbest said:


> Uhm, I just wanted to update you guys.
> 
> I spoke with the IVF coordinator today a couple of minutes ago and I'll be doing the egg retrieval around July 25th approximately, that's if I respond well to the medication and what not. I will be starting Lupron July 8th, and the nurse said I should expect a period about 7 days after starting that medication and once I get my period after the Lupron I start on the stims and then whenever I'm ready we do the retrieval. So I'll be having the ET either July 28th, 29th or 30th I guess. I can't believe it's really starting now. I'm happy I'm on vacation for about a week and a half, it feels good and I'm going to enjoy it to the fullest!

Awesome News!! :happydance:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks, I'm excited now!


----------



## never2late70

ashknowsbest said:


> Thanks, I'm excited now!


It is so exciting! I start BCP July 8th and Stims August 3rd. Hoping for ER August 16th-ish :happydance:


----------



## GettingBroody

Congrats on having a plan!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ashknowsbest

nevertoolate - It feels so good to have a plan right? It relieves a lot of the wondering what's going on.


----------



## never2late70

ashknowsbest said:


> nevertoolate - It feels so good to have a plan right? It relieves a lot of the wondering what's going on.

Amen Sista! :thumbup:


----------



## never2late70

I am just so anxious that I am driving myself nuts :dohh:

How am I ever going to get through the next 6 weeks :haha:


----------



## oneof14

Yay for getting started Ash! It does feel better to have a plan.


----------



## raelynn

That's great that you'll be getting started soon Ash! Good luck!


----------



## DaisyQ

oneof14 said:


> Daisy, I am thrilled you have 3 blasts! I know you are discouraged with the number, but the blasts are the best!!! Despite all the road blocks, I think this is it for you! When are you off w/your DH? its sounds lovely that you get to spend your anniversary in London!
> 
> You were right, hope your right about more popping up!

Thanks one. :friends: We leave for London on Sunday night. Yay!


----------



## oneof14

Just in time to celebrate your anniversary! Have a great time, relax and enjoy and reconnect.


----------



## MrsC8776

Sorry ladies... I seem to have fallen behind a little bit. :dohh:



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Hi All, I'm amazed at how quickly everything in here moves!! I am done with school (yesterday was the last day) and sick as can be! I went today for a strep test because I was concerned I had it. Luckily no strep just a bad virus. Got my IVF protocol for this cycle. . .
> BCP's that I started on 6/16 and will take until 7/3, Tomorrow- Hysteroscopy and Uterine Sounding, next week IVF consent appointment, 7/2 Suppression check, 7/6 start microdose Lupron, 7/8 start Gonal-F 450 and Menapur 75.
> Will anyone else be doing anything similar? Or has anyone done a simliar cycle?

I hope you feel better soon and that everything went well today. 



MoBaby said:


> daisy :( hope some make it! praying,
> bubu: thats fantastic!
> honey: 28!wow you go girl  are you going to do a fresh? id think ohss risk would be high with that many out. i hope you can do fresh!
> baby: yippie! it will go fast! july 3rd is super close! i start bcp with end of july/early august cycle....im actually still on it from delayed cycle but will stop this weekend or next...debating because im going on vacay soon and i dont want af on vacay! then i have to have a normal af after that then can do the bcp again and onto ivf in sept
> hopeful: sounds like your bfp! fx!
> mrsc: yippie hope there arent any cyst either! not long now!
> 
> afm: recovering well still. today is day 9 post op and im getting a side stitch/pain and some weird nerve feeling on my stomach in spots..incisions healing without any issues. dermabond came off after a week so i steri striped them all (easy access to them b/c i work in a hospital).... othewise this recovery has been good.

I'm glad you are recovering well. When is your follow up? 



honeycheeks said:


> Hey ladies, I was in a lot of pain yesterday after ER, But i just chose not to use any pain relievers. Today is a lot better . I can feel that the pain is going to go away completely by the end of the day.Hoping to do some shopping in the evening.I hope the pain goes away by then. I dint have bleeding or spotting yesterday after getting home from ER or today which is awesome. Started using progesterone pessaries since ER. Now I know why they are called "messy" . This was my first time using it. The nurse told me I could use it vaginally or rectally. Vaginal bullets seemed just so gross I couldnt imagine doing it rectally. Have you ladies found any one of them better than the other. Atleast I am grateful I dont have to do PIO shots. In a few hours time I would be told the fertilization report. ET is likely to be on Saturday, I am happy when they actually told me we may not have to cancel ET , and I hope it stays that way. Does anyone know how would they check me now to see if I have a risk of OHSS, post ER. I am just so curious to know my chances of a fresh transfer and what would be the deciding factor. Since stimulation, I had no weight gain or bloating, which was a great sign , the nurse said. But E2 levels were quite high. I cant help getting super excited about the transfer, I just hope it happens and I dont have to wait for FET next cycle.
> 
> Edit: 23 out of 28 fertilized which is super good. The clinic told me they are looking for a day 5 transfer.

:happydance: 23 out of 28 is great! Only a few more days until they are back with you. Any idea on how many you will put back? 



bubumaci said:


> Good Morning Ladies :wave:
> 
> @ Honeycheeks - that sounds amazing!! Congratulations :hugs:
> 
> Thank you all for your kind words and support! I think all the crossed fingers are doing their magic :)
> 
> Just received my results - of the 14 retrieved, 12 were mature for ICSI and of those 12, 11 were fertilised. 6 have been frozen, so now just have to pray that the 5 develop well. ET will be on Monday :)
> 
> xxx Bubu.
> 
> p.s. I can't describe it as pain any more (was in quite a bit after the OP), but every time I move I feel very sore - and I am incredibly swollen / bloated. Is that normal?

:happydance: Yay for 11 fertilized! Monday will be here before you know it. 



oneof14 said:


> Honeycheeks, that is an awesome number!
> 
> Tella, cant wait for your scan to see how many follies you got growing.
> 
> Bubu, I hope your feeling a little better today, that is a good report you got there. Yay for ET on Monday.
> 
> Jchic, how are you doing?
> 
> Daisy, I am thinking about you today and I can wait to hear a good update!
> 
> AFM, had another u/s and bloodwork today, my follies are growing, albeit at a very slow pace, I just hope my levels keep doubling everyday.

Grow follies grow!! 



jchic said:


> One - I am good. CD12 today over here and once AF comes, I can get started with IVF on CD21 so cant wait! Glad to hear follies are growing.
> GO TEAM OVARIES!

I'm excited for you to get started. :thumbup:



michelle01 said:


> Bubu & Honeycheeks - YAY for ER and ET is just around the corner!!!
> 
> One - things look like they are still moving along :winkwink:
> 
> Tella - Wow, only a couple more days; ER will be here soon :happydance:
> 
> MrsC - how did things go with your appt yesterday?
> 
> Jchic - that is great; when is your expected AF to arrive? Sounds like we might be close to starting ours together!!! I start on CD21 as well.
> 
> AFM - I get to start weaning off my migraine meds next week, and will start using Nuvaring on either day 3 or day 5 of my cycle, which starts July 9. Never used one before, but I guess that beats a daily BCP. Just getting anxious now to start!!

Sounds like you will be getting started very soon. Thank you for thinking of me. :hugs:



never2late70 said:


> Good morning lovely's :flower:
> 
> Reading all of your posts make me so happy,excited and impatient.
> 
> Praying for you all. I honestly am.
> 
> AF is due for me on July 3rd and then I get to start my BCP's on July 8th.
> 
> I am so anxious. Time seems to be dragging. :dohh:
> 
> Looking forward to all of todays updates :hugs:
> 
> ~Angie

July will be here before you know it and then you will be getting started. :thumbup:



DaisyQ said:


> Hi girls.
> 
> Thanks again for all the support and well wishes. So of the 5 embryos that remained yesterday, 3 made it to blast today and were frozen. We are doing PGD, so they were biopsied and we'll get those results in about 2 weeks. Hoping for normals of course. Hopefully if we get normal(s), we'll be doing FET in August.
> 
> Honey and Bubu - great results ladies. FX for happy, strong embryos for you.
> 
> One, I just knew you were going to have some > 10 today, and there you go. I still think ER will be next week, earliest trigger on Sunday. Don't feel discouraged about the #s, more will probably pop up between now and trigger.

:happydance: Thats great that 3 made it to blast. I hope everything goes well. 



raelynn said:


> I'm feeling a little discouraged and confused today. My follicle count on Tuesday was 27 but today they only counted 17. Where did the others go? They don't give me measurements so maybe the others just weren't big enough to bother with. I peeked at my chart and they listed the count under less than 10mm. I sort of thought they'd be bigger by now since they've already started me on ganirelix to suppress ovulation. Maybe its just me panicking... E2 was 433 today and they said everything still looks great. I'm staying on 75 gonal f/75 menopur with ganirelix in the morning and back in on Saturday for my next bw/us.

Sorry you are feeling that way. :hugs: On Saturday can you ask them for the count and measurements? Theres still plenty of time for them to grow. 



ashknowsbest said:


> Uhm, I just wanted to update you guys.
> 
> I spoke with the IVF coordinator today a couple of minutes ago and I'll be doing the egg retrieval around July 25th approximately, that's if I respond well to the medication and what not. I will be starting Lupron July 8th, and the nurse said I should expect a period about 7 days after starting that medication and once I get my period after the Lupron I start on the stims and then whenever I'm ready we do the retrieval. So I'll be having the ET either July 28th, 29th or 30th I guess. I can't believe it's really starting now. I'm happy I'm on vacation for about a week and a half, it feels good and I'm going to enjoy it to the fullest!

Not much longer for you! 

AFM~ Thanks for the fx ladies. I went in yesterday and things were going great. I had to see a different RE because mine was on vacation I guess. So the new RE was training and she had the new lady do my scan. Small cyst on the left but she said it's on the outside so it's nothing to worry about. When she went to the right side she couldn't find anything. Not even my ovary. Took her about 20 minutes and then passed it onto the RE who found everything right away. Anyways long story short I started clomid yesterday. I will take it until CD7. I go back for a scan on the 29th. :thumbup:


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hi Everyone!
Michelle- What type of migraine meds have you been taking? I weaned myself off of Topamax a few months ago. My migraines have been better than I expected, I think the acupuncture is helping with them.

DaisyQ- I hope the results all come back normal!

Never- I hope time goes quickly for you.

One- Sounds like things are progressing. . . your e2 level is still increasing and the follies are growing. Yay! Enjoy your acupuncture, I love going!

Buba- 11 fertilized is great!

Honeycheeks- 23 out of 28?! That&#8217;s awesome!

Raelynn- 17 is a great amount! 

Jchic- Not much time now!

Ash- Sounds like we&#8217;ll be just a few days apart. . . we are hoping for ET around July 24th depending on how I do with the stims

MrsC- What a crazy experience to have someone say they couldn&#8217;t find anything on the right. I&#8217;m glad things were really ok!

Tella-How are things going?

Drs- how are you doing?

AFM- I had the uterine sounding and hysteroscopy today. Both went much better than I expected. Just a little cramping. I took a muscle relaxer ahead of time because I was concerned and I know how I respond to it and wasn&#8217;t feeling well anyway. I still have an icky cold but that&#8217;s to be expected for me now that school is out. I talked to the financial person at my RE&#8217;s office. . . I have to make a bunch of decisions before I go in for my suppression ultrasound on 7/2. I have to figure out how many IVF cycles I want to try with my eggs. That will be tough since I won&#8217;t know how I respond to the stims or if I want to switch and try donor eggs. I am SO scared of none of this working and keep getting in fights with my family as they just keep telling me they KNOW everything will work out as it is &#8220;supposed&#8221; to. I normally believe that but I am so unsure of this and truly scared I will never end up being a mom. It&#8217;s so hard to stay positive when I am so worried and have to be around SO many people with babies all the time. This Saturday is my niece&#8217;s 2nd b-day party and of the people there 4 of them have babies under 3 months old and 2 are pregnant. I love all the kids but it&#8217;s just hard. <sigh> Sorry for all the whining. . . it&#8217;s been an emotional day and I&#8217;m always extra emotional when I&#8217;m sick.


----------



## drsquid

baby= *hugs* glad it went well today. wait and see how it goes before you make a decision about donor eggs,

im good sitting through court all day. went to bed at 8pm last night and fading again tonight. id like to read into it but.. it is the progesterone..


----------



## everhopeful

Hi all- I look on here every morning to see how everyone is progressing but I'm so sorry that I never respond! Always in such a rush!!

AFM- I've been on down reg for a while and going in to have my scan on Monday 25th. If all is good then I start stims then with ER planned for Monday 9th. But I guess it depends how I respond?

Hope you all have a good day. Xx


----------



## Tella

bubumaci said:


> Tella said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubumaci said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Ladies :wave:
> 
> @ Honeycheeks - that sounds amazing!! Congratulations :hugs:
> 
> Thank you all for your kind words and support! I think all the crossed fingers are doing their magic :)
> 
> Just received my results - of the 14 retrieved, 12 were mature for ICSI and of those 12, 11 were fertilised. 6 have been frozen, so now just have to pray that the 5 develop well. ET will be on Monday :)
> 
> xxx Bubu.
> 
> p.s. I can't describe it as pain any more (was in quite a bit after the OP), but every time I move I feel very sore - and I am incredibly swollen / bloated. Is that normal?
> 
> I had some bloatedness and sore the day after the ER, and considering that they fidle around in there it is normal. As long as you dont pickup weight, which is one of the signs of OHSSClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks Tella! :) OK, so I guess this is normal (yesterday, my DH commented that I looked 4-5 months pregnant!! :lol:) So I shall just keep an eye on my weight. Does the bloatedness and soreness go away soon?Click to expand...

By 2 day i was feeling a lot better and Day 3 i was 100%!



oneof14 said:


> Honeycheeks, that is an awesome number!
> 
> Tella, cant wait for your scan to see how many follies you got growing.
> 
> Bubu, I hope your feeling a little better today, that is a good report you got there. Yay for ET on Monday.
> 
> Jchic, how are you doing?
> 
> Daisy, I am thinking about you today and I can wait to hear a good update!
> 
> AFM, had another u/s and bloodwork today, my follies are growing, albeit at a very slow pace, I just hope my levels keep doubling everyday.

Yyay for follies grwoing, that is the most important part!



oneof14 said:


> I got my results today from b/w and u/s, I still have 8 follies (I was hoping I would have more) and they are growing I now have some 13mm and some 9mm, my e2 level is 427.

Yay for 8, after my retrieval i wished for more but now i just wish for a decent amount of quality eggs instead of quantity!!!



oneof14 said:


> Jchic I know, but I feel like the more eggs the better chances. I totally agree, it only takes 1good quality egg. I am so exhausted today, I think its all the meds coupled w/getting up super early for b/w & u/s every morning. I have acupunture tonight and to bed early, for another day of b/w & u/s.
> 
> The good thing is my DH finally comes home on Saturday!

Unfortunately more doesnt mean a better chance, alot of ppl wiht high no of eggs retrieved still dont have frosties left.



ashknowsbest said:


> Uhm, I just wanted to update you guys.
> 
> I spoke with the IVF coordinator today a couple of minutes ago and I'll be doing the egg retrieval around July 25th approximately, that's if I respond well to the medication and what not. I will be starting Lupron July 8th, and the nurse said I should expect a period about 7 days after starting that medication and once I get my period after the Lupron I start on the stims and then whenever I'm ready we do the retrieval. So I'll be having the ET either July 28th, 29th or 30th I guess. I can't believe it's really starting now. I'm happy I'm on vacation for about a week and a half, it feels good and I'm going to enjoy it to the fullest!

Its great to have a plan!!!



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Tella-How are things going?
> 
> Drs- how are you doing?
> 
> AFM- I had the uterine sounding and hysteroscopy today. Both went much better than I expected. Just a little cramping. I took a muscle relaxer ahead of time because I was concerned and I know how I respond to it and wasnt feeling well anyway. I still have an icky cold but thats to be expected for me now that school is out. I talked to the financial person at my REs office. . . I have to make a bunch of decisions before I go in for my suppression ultrasound on 7/2. I have to figure out how many IVF cycles I want to try with my eggs. That will be tough since I wont know how I respond to the stims or if I want to switch and try donor eggs. I am SO scared of none of this working and keep getting in fights with my family as they just keep telling me they KNOW everything will work out as it is supposed to. I normally believe that but I am so unsure of this and truly scared I will never end up being a mom. Its so hard to stay positive when I am so worried and have to be around SO many people with babies all the time. This Saturday is my nieces 2nd b-day party and of the people there 4 of them have babies under 3 months old and 2 are pregnant. I love all the kids but its just hard. <sigh> Sorry for all the whining. . . its been an emotional day and Im always extra emotional when Im sick.

Im doing good just getting fed up wiht the injections, my tummy looks like a dart board :haha: 

I understand completely how you feel, and I HATE it when people tell me to relax it will happen or it will work out. I just then feel like asking them who makes them the expert, do they even know about half the problems im experiencing that will not just let it happen :growlmad: But i just restrain myself and say you dont know all the facts and its better that why.



everhopeful said:


> Hi all- I look on here every morning to see how everyone is progressing but I'm so sorry that I never respond! Always in such a rush!!
> 
> AFM- I've been on down reg for a while and going in to have my scan on Monday 25th. If all is good then I start stims then with ER planned for Monday 9th. But I guess it depends how I respond?
> 
> Hope you all have a good day. Xx

Yay for a plan of action, soon your in your TWW as well.

AFM > 2more days left of stims, then scan on Sunday and hopefully ER on Wednesday!!!


----------



## Tella

MrsC > Yay for getting the green light to start CLomid and onto your IUI!!!


----------



## bubumaci

Hi Tella :wave:
Thanks for the feedback re swelling :)

The soreness is a lot better today, although still feel tender when moving / getting up / sitting down ... and still look very bloated. When lying down, if I press on my tummy, it feels quite tender (above the belly button) but I haven't put on any more weight since yesterday. So hopefully, if any fluid has gathered there, it will go away (I wonder, where / how :) )

Only two more days of stims *yay* :thumb up: I hope the scan goes well and that the planned ER on Wednesday is a huge success! Will be keeping my fingers crossed!

MrsC - that's great news :hugs:


----------



## tiffttc

hey girls just popped in for an update........so yesterday i took a pregnancy test and i got a very light but visable line today i took another one and the line was light but defo darker than yesterday........iam now 6 days past ET and 13 days past trigger so it couldnt still be in my system could it??? and if it is y would the line get darker???? i no it was early to test but i couldnt help it :blush: 
Girls i need some advise....,,,..,,..,,...


----------



## everhopeful

Hi tiff- wow congrats!! Sounds like a BFP to me!! My doc said trigger could only last 10 days in your system.. And lines only usually get darker as hormone levels rise!! 
Congrats!!


----------



## bubumaci

Tiff - that sounds good :) Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## tiffttc

everhopeful said:


> Hi tiff- wow congrats!! Sounds like a BFP to me!! My doc said trigger could only last 10 days in your system.. And lines only usually get darker as hormone levels rise!!
> Congrats!!

OMG iam getting excited nw:happydance: i do kinda have preggo syptoms iam having alot of nausa but i havent got sick iam getting hot flushes every morning but i still have cramps is tat normal???:shrug: i really hope this it this is the first time in my life i seen a second line and i actully culdnt believe it 
Thanks for your responce:hugs:

How are you getting on?????


----------



## bubumaci

I believe cramps are fairly normal, as your uterus would be getting ready to make way for the baby and starts "moving" already quite early on. I have read reports of women having period type cramping throughout the first trimester (and at the beginning thinking it is a period coming on, before getting a :bfp:) :) :hugs:


----------



## tiffttc

bubumaci said:


> I believe cramps are fairly normal, as your uterus would be getting ready to make way for the baby and starts "moving" already quite early on. I have read reports of women having period type cramping throughout the first trimester (and at the beginning thinking it is a period coming on, before getting a :bfp:) :) :hugs:

Thanks bubumaci- i think what you have said makes sence coz when they scaned me they told my womb is tilted towards my bum and they told me when i get pregnant it will move to the correct position so mayb thats whats happening :shrug: i really hope it is 

How are you getting on?? i have falling a bit behind with the posts:blush:


----------



## bubumaci

Oh, I'm doing OK, thank you :)
Actually, I have a quick question for you - since you also recently had ER. Mine was on Wednesday (also had 14 eggies, of which 12 were mature enough for ICSI and of those 12, 11 were confirmed as fertilised :)).. I was wondering how you were after ER? I have been extremely swollen and although the soreness is getting better (sitting is not that bad any more), moving, getting up, sitting down - is still quite uncomfortable and I still am very swollen. How was it for you?

The ET will be on Monday (we're having two put back in - provided the 5 they didn't freeze are developing nicely) :)


----------



## JennyLynn512

I'm not sure if I ever posted in here the results of my second beta and how I'm doing! My second beta was 178 and that was perfect! So I've got my first ultrasound scheduled for next Wednesday the 27th. Eeeeek! Less than a week away! Just wanted to keep you ladies in the loop! :)


----------



## everhopeful

Tiff- cramps all very normal. I had them last for a couple of weeks when pregnant with Noah. I kept a diary to remind me of every little twinge that made me worry!! Xx


----------



## bubumaci

Jenny - that's great! Congratulations :) :)


----------



## everhopeful

Jenny- congrats!! Excellent news!! X


----------



## michelle01

Baby - I am on topomax; I take 50mg in the morning and 50mg at night. When I weaned off them for my 1st IVF, my headaches were awful! The topomax has done wonders with weight loss too, so that has been a bonus! I am dreading stopping it this time around again, but whatever I need to do to get my BPF, I will do it. The hormones make my headaches worse too :wacko: I have never done acupuncture, but I have heard that this really does help with them. I hate needles....go figure :)

MrsC - YAY for getting started :happydance:

Tiff - sounds like a BFP to me :winkwink:


----------



## jchic

Tiff - sounds like a BFP to me! OH YEAH!

One - how are you feeling?

Dukes - JEALOUS about London! 


Bubu - you are PUPO now!

Tella - when is your estimated ER?

Baby - hugs honey :) I hate the "just relax" shit too!

Mrs C - woohoo for Clomid! Cant wait for your update on the 29th

Squid - I dont know, that sounds super promising!!!!!

TGIF to all you ladies who I maybe missed!

AFM - not much going on until next cycle as you know, so just taking the time to enjoy a bit. Went out for a nice dinner with DH last night and just going to be lazy this wknd and lay by the pool!


----------



## bubumaci

am I? I though it was only PUPO once the transfer has taken place?

Hehe I keep telling my DH, that we made 11 babies on Wednesday and that 5 of those are growing away (hoping they are anyway), while the other 6 are :cold: :). I think that is so exciting somehow - just the thought of those cells dividing and that there is a mixture of the two of us... such a miracle! :)


----------



## oneof14

Sooo exciting tiff congrats!!!!!!


----------



## oneof14

Jchic, i am feeling good thanks, taking it day by day, they found another follie today, but the tech said it maybe out of range (guess meaning it wont catch-up)! Waiting to hear for my blood results.

Your lazy weekend by the pool sounds lovely! I took off today and I am going w/my girlfriend to some reflexology. Tomorrow my DH's comes home.


----------



## BlueStorm

Tiff - Congrats that sounds very promising. When is your OTD? sorry if you already said, too much to read on here some days!

Jenny - Great beta can't wait to hear about your u/s!

Hope everyone else is doing well. 

I had a lining check today and all looked well so will be starting PIO on sunday


----------



## Tella

tiffttc said:


> hey girls just popped in for an update........so yesterday i took a pregnancy test and i got a very light but visable line today i took another one and the line was light but defo darker than yesterday........iam now 6 days past ET and 13 days past trigger so it couldnt still be in my system could it??? and if it is y would the line get darker???? i no it was early to test but i couldnt help it :blush:
> Girls i need some advise....,,,..,,..,,...

There must be something making HCG for it to be going darker!!! It sounds like a bfp to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And you are now 11dpo then hey, which is not that early to test. I say test again tomorrow :happydance:



JennyLynn512 said:


> I'm not sure if I ever posted in here the results of my second beta and how I'm doing! My second beta was 178 and that was perfect! So I've got my first ultrasound scheduled for next Wednesday the 27th. Eeeeek! Less than a week away! Just wanted to keep you ladies in the loop! :)

:happydance: Awesome beta, i hope i will be sedated when you having your scan:thumbup:



jchic said:


> Tiff - sounds like a BFP to me! OH YEAH!
> 
> One - how are you feeling?
> 
> Dukes - JEALOUS about London!
> 
> 
> Bubu - you are PUPO now!
> 
> Tella - when is your estimated ER?
> 
> Baby - hugs honey :) I hate the "just relax" shit too!
> 
> Mrs C - woohoo for Clomid! Cant wait for your update on the 29th
> 
> Squid - I dont know, that sounds super promising!!!!!
> 
> TGIF to all you ladies who I maybe missed!
> 
> AFM - not much going on until next cycle as you know, so just taking the time to enjoy a bit. Went out for a nice dinner with DH last night and just going to be lazy this wknd and lay by the pool!

My estimated ER is wednesday :happydance:


----------



## drsquid

Tiff and Jenny- congrats. I still haven't decided whether to test to give myself a heads up

Bubu- I felt fine the day of Er and only had minimal cramping the next day. I seem to tend to have fewer symptoms that other people (other than this pio debacle) but I'd call your doc. They can do a scan and make sure you aren't developing fluid etc. better safe than sorry. 

Afm- been quiet. Really don't have much to say right now. Feeling exhausted. Been in court all day and realized yesterday I was completely out to lunch and had no idea what was going on but.. I has similar symptoms last time I took progesterone and that was at a much lower dose. Off work now Monday too. Cause the stupid trial is still going. May have to take off Tuesday now too. Grrr


----------



## honeycheeks

Hi ladies- i havent been able to keep up on this thread as I was very exhausted and sore after ER. Still a little sore and also feeling a little bloated today. I dont know If I should be worried about the bloating. Just hoping it is going to go away. I am still extremely exhausted wonder if it is the progesterone that makes me so exhausted or is it just normal to feel drained of all energy after ER. We are likely to have the transfer on Monday. I can use the days till transfer to recover and not worry that I am doing anything bad to the embies. They are safe and looked after in the lab until then. We want to transfer 2 embies , but we still dont know for suer if the clinic will let us transfer 2 or is it going to be 1. It all depends on whether there is a risk of developing OHSS.

Thanks all ladies for keeping me in their thoughts.


----------



## bubumaci

Hi Dr :)
That does sound quite positive for you :)
I think I would like to wait another day and observe. I am not in pain (which is what it says on the form) and my friend, who also went through the treatment, said that bloating is quite normal. I just feel a bit sore because of the bloating pressing on the abdomen - but don't really have any other complaints, other than being swollen. It is true, better to be safe than sorry :)


----------



## bubumaci

@ Honey - seems like you are having the same symptoms / reactions as me... And I think progesterone can have that effect (even in my normal cycle, I find myself getting tired / feeling a bit sick from it in the days leading up to my period). Have you been drinking a lot to flush all the anaesthetic from your system? That might help :hugs:


----------



## s08

Huge congrats, Jenny and tiff! How very exciting!

For you ladies concerned about low egg number, I want to reaffirm what others are saying about quality over quantity. I totally felt the same way about wanting lots so there were more from which to choose. But as you can see from my siggy below, a large quantity of retrieved/fertilized eggs does not necessarily mean much. My mantra next time will be quality, not quantity!


----------



## tiffttc

bubumaci said:


> Oh, I'm doing OK, thank you :)
> Actually, I have a quick question for you - since you also recently had ER. Mine was on Wednesday (also had 14 eggies, of which 12 were mature enough for ICSI and of those 12, 11 were confirmed as fertilised :)).. I was wondering how you were after ER? I have been extremely swollen and although the soreness is getting better (sitting is not that bad any more), moving, getting up, sitting down - is still quite uncomfortable and I still am very swollen. How was it for you?
> 
> The ET will be on Monday (we're having two put back in - provided the 5 they didn't freeze are developing nicely) :)

BUBUMACI- i was really sore after er and i bloated aswel but i didnt gain any weight i drank 2ltr of water every day til et to try and flush the hormones out of my system.......when i needed to go to the toilet i used to get pains in stomach and felt a bit more bloated until i went my pain only started to subside about a day before et and i was really tired and woren out i found the more water you drink and the more bed rest you get the better you will feel........i hope you feeling well soon:hugs:


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

michelle01 said:


> Baby - I am on topomax; I take 50mg in the morning and 50mg at night. When I weaned off them for my 1st IVF, my headaches were awful! The topomax has done wonders with weight loss too, so that has been a bonus! I am dreading stopping it this time around again, but whatever I need to do to get my BPF, I will do it. The hormones make my headaches worse too :wacko: I have never done acupuncture, but I have heard that this really does help with them. I hate needles....go figure :)

I was taking 200mg in the morning and at night. I agree on the weight loss thing, when I went off I gained weight. f course I also uit taking some other meds too and started taking hormones. Nothing like putting on 25 lbs in 6 months with NO pregnancy and migraines. When I first went off and on different hormones, my migraines have been worse. I didn't do well on the clomid or the bravelle but the femera went ok. I also hate needles, but I have found that I don't think about it as much with the acupuncture because it helps me relax. It might be something for you to try. :o)


----------



## michelle01

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> michelle01 said:
> 
> 
> Baby - I am on topomax; I take 50mg in the morning and 50mg at night. When I weaned off them for my 1st IVF, my headaches were awful! The topomax has done wonders with weight loss too, so that has been a bonus! I am dreading stopping it this time around again, but whatever I need to do to get my BPF, I will do it. The hormones make my headaches worse too :wacko: I have never done acupuncture, but I have heard that this really does help with them. I hate needles....go figure :)
> 
> I was taking 200mg in the morning and at night. I agree on the weight loss thing, when I went off I gained weight. f course I also uit taking some other meds too and started taking hormones. Nothing like putting on 25 lbs in 6 months with NO pregnancy and migraines. When I first went off and on different hormones, my migraines have been worse. I didn't do well on the clomid or the bravelle but the femera went ok. I also hate needles, but I have found that I don't think about it as much with the acupuncture because it helps me relax. It might be something for you to try. :o)Click to expand...

Thanks! I am going to look into it. I workout 6 days a week and eat pretty heathly, so if I can maintain that, hopefully it will be OK. When I went through my 1st round of IVF, I only gained 6 pounds and I made it to 6 weeks before I MC. What was hard was during my 11 days of stimming and after transfer I wasn't allowed to go to the gym. So I know that will be the case again when I start in a few weeks, but if I get my BFP, I don't care :winkwink:


----------



## georx

More updates- ET on day 3 (6/19) transferred 2 embryos. Got a call today from RE, one made it to blast at day 5 but was not good enough to freeze. Nervous that I have no spares, RE says I have 50% chance with the 2 we transferred. Beta scheduled for 6/30.

Anyone else have no blasts make it to day 5, but still get preggers with day 3 transfer??


----------



## bubumaci

tiffttc said:


> bubumaci said:
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm doing OK, thank you :)
> Actually, I have a quick question for you - since you also recently had ER. Mine was on Wednesday (also had 14 eggies, of which 12 were mature enough for ICSI and of those 12, 11 were confirmed as fertilised :)).. I was wondering how you were after ER? I have been extremely swollen and although the soreness is getting better (sitting is not that bad any more), moving, getting up, sitting down - is still quite uncomfortable and I still am very swollen. How was it for you?
> 
> The ET will be on Monday (we're having two put back in - provided the 5 they didn't freeze are developing nicely) :)
> 
> BUBUMACI- i was really sore after er and i bloated aswel but i didnt gain any weight i drank 2ltr of water every day til et to try and flush the hormones out of my system.......when i needed to go to the toilet i used to get pains in stomach and felt a bit more bloated until i went my pain only started to subside about a day before et and i was really tired and woren out i found the more water you drink and the more bed rest you get the better you will feel........i hope you feeling well soon:hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you Tiff! I am drinking quite a lot, yes. I find that as the day / evening progresses, the more bloated I get. Just now, watching the quarter final, it got worse as the game progressed. Sudden movements (when my muscles tense) are bad too. In the morning, looks OK, by the evening 4-5 months preggers! Thank you for your tips and I now have some hope, that it really is just a matter of time, before the bloating stops! :) :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

hey bubu quick ? why does your clinic freeze half of your embies early on? ive not seen this before...my clinic lets them all grow...but they only freeze blasts and i thinktheir guidelines are a bit strict!


----------



## bubumaci

Hey Mo - well in Germany, it is "illegal" to freeze at the emby stage and they do that only as an exception. In our paperwork, we signed that, if possible / doable, we wanted both. So it may well be, if the other 5 develop to blasts, that we transfer two and the other three get frozen. We shall see. They usually keep 6 to grow (which is why I was surprised that they had frozen 6) - I don't really know, but it will have something to do with the law...?


----------



## MoBaby

oh okay makes sense  all these laws in different countries! fx for you! monday is sooooooo close!


----------



## MrsC8776

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Michelle- What type of migraine meds have you been taking? I weaned myself off of Topamax a few months ago. My migraines have been better than I expected, I think the acupuncture is helping with them.
> 
> DaisyQ- I hope the results all come back normal!
> 
> Never- I hope time goes quickly for you.
> 
> One- Sounds like things are progressing. . . your e2 level is still increasing and the follies are growing. Yay! Enjoy your acupuncture, I love going!
> 
> Buba- 11 fertilized is great!
> 
> Honeycheeks- 23 out of 28?! That&#8217;s awesome!
> 
> Raelynn- 17 is a great amount!
> 
> Jchic- Not much time now!
> 
> Ash- Sounds like we&#8217;ll be just a few days apart. . . we are hoping for ET around July 24th depending on how I do with the stims
> 
> MrsC- What a crazy experience to have someone say they couldn&#8217;t find anything on the right. I&#8217;m glad things were really ok!
> 
> Tella-How are things going?
> 
> Drs- how are you doing?
> 
> AFM- I had the uterine sounding and hysteroscopy today. Both went much better than I expected. Just a little cramping. I took a muscle relaxer ahead of time because I was concerned and I know how I respond to it and wasn&#8217;t feeling well anyway. I still have an icky cold but that&#8217;s to be expected for me now that school is out. I talked to the financial person at my RE&#8217;s office. . . I have to make a bunch of decisions before I go in for my suppression ultrasound on 7/2. I have to figure out how many IVF cycles I want to try with my eggs. That will be tough since I won&#8217;t know how I respond to the stims or if I want to switch and try donor eggs. I am SO scared of none of this working and keep getting in fights with my family as they just keep telling me they KNOW everything will work out as it is &#8220;supposed&#8221; to. I normally believe that but I am so unsure of this and truly scared I will never end up being a mom. It&#8217;s so hard to stay positive when I am so worried and have to be around SO many people with babies all the time. This Saturday is my niece&#8217;s 2nd b-day party and of the people there 4 of them have babies under 3 months old and 2 are pregnant. I love all the kids but it&#8217;s just hard. <sigh> Sorry for all the whining. . . it&#8217;s been an emotional day and I&#8217;m always extra emotional when I&#8217;m sick.

I'm glad everything went well. I know all the decisions are hard but try not to stress out on them to much. :hugs:



everhopeful said:


> Hi all- I look on here every morning to see how everyone is progressing but I'm so sorry that I never respond! Always in such a rush!!
> 
> AFM- I've been on down reg for a while and going in to have my scan on Monday 25th. If all is good then I start stims then with ER planned for Monday 9th. But I guess it depends how I respond?
> 
> Hope you all have a good day. Xx

FX for you! 



Tella said:


> AFM > 2more days left of stims, then scan on Sunday and hopefully ER on Wednesday!!!

That is great news! Not much longer for you. :thumbup:



bubumaci said:


> Hi Tella :wave:
> Thanks for the feedback re swelling :)
> 
> The soreness is a lot better today, although still feel tender when moving / getting up / sitting down ... and still look very bloated. When lying down, if I press on my tummy, it feels quite tender (above the belly button) but I haven't put on any more weight since yesterday. So hopefully, if any fluid has gathered there, it will go away (I wonder, where / how :) )
> 
> Only two more days of stims *yay* :thumb up: I hope the scan goes well and that the planned ER on Wednesday is a huge success! Will be keeping my fingers crossed!
> 
> MrsC - that's great news :hugs:

Thank you :hugs:



tiffttc said:


> hey girls just popped in for an update........so yesterday i took a pregnancy test and i got a very light but visable line today i took another one and the line was light but defo darker than yesterday........iam now 6 days past ET and 13 days past trigger so it couldnt still be in my system could it??? and if it is y would the line get darker???? i no it was early to test but i couldnt help it :blush:
> Girls i need some advise....,,,..,,..,,...

:happydance: Thats very exciting! Congrats! 



JennyLynn512 said:


> I'm not sure if I ever posted in here the results of my second beta and how I'm doing! My second beta was 178 and that was perfect! So I've got my first ultrasound scheduled for next Wednesday the 27th. Eeeeek! Less than a week away! Just wanted to keep you ladies in the loop! :)

Thank you for updating us. Your beta sounds great! :thumbup:



BlueStorm said:


> Tiff - Congrats that sounds very promising. When is your OTD? sorry if you already said, too much to read on here some days!
> 
> Jenny - Great beta can't wait to hear about your u/s!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well.
> 
> I had a lining check today and all looked well so will be starting PIO on sunday

Yay for moving forward! Not much longer now. 



drsquid said:


> Tiff and Jenny- congrats. I still haven't decided whether to test to give myself a heads up
> 
> Bubu- I felt fine the day of Er and only had minimal cramping the next day. I seem to tend to have fewer symptoms that other people (other than this pio debacle) but I'd call your doc. They can do a scan and make sure you aren't developing fluid etc. better safe than sorry.
> 
> Afm- been quiet. Really don't have much to say right now. Feeling exhausted. Been in court all day and realized yesterday I was completely out to lunch and had no idea what was going on but.. I has similar symptoms last time I took progesterone and that was at a much lower dose. Off work now Monday too. Cause the stupid trial is still going. May have to take off Tuesday now too. Grrr

Fx for you! 



honeycheeks said:


> Hi ladies- i havent been able to keep up on this thread as I was very exhausted and sore after ER. Still a little sore and also feeling a little bloated today. I dont know If I should be worried about the bloating. Just hoping it is going to go away. I am still extremely exhausted wonder if it is the progesterone that makes me so exhausted or is it just normal to feel drained of all energy after ER. We are likely to have the transfer on Monday. I can use the days till transfer to recover and not worry that I am doing anything bad to the embies. They are safe and looked after in the lab until then. We want to transfer 2 embies , but we still dont know for suer if the clinic will let us transfer 2 or is it going to be 1. It all depends on whether there is a risk of developing OHSS.
> 
> Thanks all ladies for keeping me in their thoughts.

I wouldn't worry to much about the bloating. Just make sure to weigh yourself and see if there is a big jump in numbers. Fx for Monday! 



georx said:


> More updates- ET on day 3 (6/19) transferred 2 embryos. Got a call today from RE, one made it to blast at day 5 but was not good enough to freeze. Nervous that I have no spares, RE says I have 50% chance with the 2 we transferred. Beta scheduled for 6/30.
> 
> Anyone else have no blasts make it to day 5, but still get preggers with day 3 transfer??

Congrats on being PUPO! Sorry to hear that none were able to be frozen. You won't need it though because the ones you have will stick. :thumbup:


----------



## honeycheeks

bubumaci said:


> @ Honey - seems like you are having the same symptoms / reactions as me... And I think progesterone can have that effect (even in my normal cycle, I find myself getting tired / feeling a bit sick from it in the days leading up to my period). Have you been drinking a lot to flush all the anaesthetic from your system? That might help :hugs:

Thanks bubumaci. I thought I was the only one!. I wasnt able to drink a lot of water until atleast a day after ER as I felt too sore and I felt no matter how much I drink, I wasnt making frequent trips to the bathroom. Also it hurt quite a bit when bladder shrinks after urinating. It is not a problm anymore. Now I Have been drinking lots of water, fresh fruit juices and soups and it makes me feel a lot better. The bloating has got better and also I havent gained any weight since ER or even since stims



tiffttc said:


> bubumaci said:
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm doing OK, thank you :)
> Actually, I have a quick question for you - since you also recently had ER. Mine was on Wednesday (also had 14 eggies, of which 12 were mature enough for ICSI and of those 12, 11 were confirmed as fertilised :)).. I was wondering how you were after ER? I have been extremely swollen and although the soreness is getting better (sitting is not that bad any more), moving, getting up, sitting down - is still quite uncomfortable and I still am very swollen. How was it for you?
> 
> The ET will be on Monday (we're having two put back in - provided the 5 they didn't freeze are developing nicely) :)
> 
> BUBUMACI- i was really sore after er and i bloated aswel but i didnt gain any weight i drank 2ltr of water every day til et to try and flush the hormones out of my system.......when i needed to go to the toilet i used to get pains in stomach and felt a bit more bloated until i went my pain only started to subside about a day before et and i was really tired and woren out i found the more water you drink and the more bed rest you get the better you will feel........i hope you feeling well soon:hugs:Click to expand...

I was very sore after ER too. Couldnt move a muscle in my abdomen for more than a day after ER. Was feeling quite bloated too. Now the bloating is almost gone, but I have a gassy kind of feeling, not sure if it is really gas or just soreness from ER. I have been on total bed rest and it has been helping as I was extremely exhausted.



MoBaby said:


> hey bubu quick ? why does your clinic freeze half of your embies early on? ive not seen this before...my clinic lets them all grow...but they only freeze blasts and i thinktheir guidelines are a bit strict!

MoBaby- My clinic is also only growing 10 embies in the lab at the moment and they have already frozen the remaining 13. They think we have a lot of embies and need not grow all of them at once.


----------



## MoBaby

honey: you got soooo many! i cant believe you had 13 growing and 10 frosties! thats fantastic! did you get an update on the 13 yet? 

afm: decided to stop the bcp after my surgery.the nurse said i could anytime....and af showed up today. so my trip next weekend and the following week wont be interrupted  now have to wait for af to come to go back on bcp....ive only had 2 cycles since feb after mc....it took 8 wks then 35 days...i hoping to be back at 28 days...i was on the pills for 31 days and af at 34 days so we shall see. then i get to start ivf process for early-mid sept  

drsquid: are you testing before beta?


----------



## bubumaci

Hi Honey :wave:
Thanks for your feedback. I am still swollen - but I think it is also more gassy... I haven't put on any more weight (through the stims I did - about 2 kilos!)... and interestingly, as the day progresses, it gets worse, with the bloating. So I look really quite swollen by the evening. But perhaps, because I am up all day. I was specifically told not to lie around (except for a nap) - but perhaps, because I have had an thrombosis and lung embolism (after my knee operation in 2004)... Going to the loo (bladder emptying) I do find a bit sore still though...


----------



## MoBaby

bubu: urination was quite sore for me for several days after egg collection. i had bloating after but somehow managed to lose 4 lbs after...the bloating was worse when the pg was progessing so i feel like the progesterone has something to do with it. i hope you girls feel better soon!


----------



## bubumaci

Thanks Mo :hugs: :)


----------



## honeycheeks

MoBaby said:


> honey: you got soooo many! i cant believe you had 13 growing and 10 frosties! thats fantastic! did you get an update on the 13 yet?
> 
> afm: decided to stop the bcp after my surgery.the nurse said i could anytime....and af showed up today. so my trip next weekend and the following week wont be interrupted  now have to wait for af to come to go back on bcp....ive only had 2 cycles since feb after mc....it took 8 wks then 35 days...i hoping to be back at 28 days...i was on the pills for 31 days and af at 34 days so we shall see. then i get to start ivf process for early-mid sept
> 
> drsquid: are you testing before beta?

I am to call the clinic tomorrow to get an update on the embies. The lab said they would call be before that if there was any bad news. So I am assuming my little ones are happy in the lab.



bubumaci said:


> Hi Honey :wave:
> Thanks for your feedback. I am still swollen - but I think it is also more gassy... I haven't put on any more weight (through the stims I did - about 2 kilos!)... and interestingly, as the day progresses, it gets worse, with the bloating. So I look really quite swollen by the evening. But perhaps, because I am up all day. I was specifically told not to lie around (except for a nap) - but perhaps, because I have had an thrombosis and lung embolism (after my knee operation in 2004)... Going to the loo (bladder emptying) I do find a bit sore still though...

bubu- I too feel quite bloated by the end of the day. Urinating still hurts and I feel it hurts more when Im really very full. Making frequent trips to the bathroom instead of waiting till i cant hold it any longer has helped. It still hurts when I try to stand up from seated position. I have been weighing myself twice a day as I am terrified of OHSS. My weight is normal in the mornings, but by evening I seem to gain around 1 or 2 kgs. My stomach is really bloated in the evenings, I cant wear my jeans anymore :(


----------



## tiffttc

Hey girls just popped in for an update.......i done another test today and it has got a good bit darker and the line came up straight away i actully really think this is it iam finnally pregnant:happydance::happydance: i think iam going to call my clinic on monday and tell them i got a positive test i wonder will they do a test earlyer than thursday i really cant wait till then i showed my mum the tests and she defo thinks iam pregnant shes all excited its kinda funny :haha: 

HOPEFUL-how are you???......did you do any more tests??? whens your beta???


----------



## bubumaci

honeycheeks said:


> bubu- I too feel quite bloated by the end of the day. Urinating still hurts and I feel it hurts more when Im really very full. Making frequent trips to the bathroom instead of waiting till i cant hold it any longer has helped. It still hurts when I try to stand up from seated position. I have been weighing myself twice a day as I am terrified of OHSS. My weight is normal in the mornings, but by evening I seem to gain around 1 or 2 kgs. My stomach is really bloated in the evenings, I cant wear my jeans anymore :(

Honey - OK, I guess it is kind of comforting to hear that you are pretty much the same as me. I am wearing really really loose trousers, kinda like pyjamas, so I have plenty of room to swell! So it seems to be normal. Sudden movements are bad too and getting up / sitting down are a bit sore. I haven't tried weighing in the evenings, since my normal weighing time is the morning and by the morning my weight is normal again. I think if I were to weigh in the evening it would be the same as you... :hugs:



tiffttc said:


> Hey girls just popped in for an update.......i done another test today and it has got a good bit darker and the line came up straight away i actully really think this is it iam finnally pregnant:happydance::happydance: i think iam going to call my clinic on monday and tell them i got a positive test i wonder will they do a test earlyer than thursday i really cant wait till then i showed my mum the tests and she defo thinks iam pregnant shes all excited its kinda funny :haha:
> 
> HOPEFUL-how are you???......did you do any more tests??? whens your beta???

TIFF :hugs::hugs::hugs: Congratulations Hun :happydance::hugs::thumbup: I am so happy for you and I am sure you can't wait!


----------



## MoBaby

Tiff! Congrats! :)


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats tiffttc!

Clinic more the doubled my dose of Gonal F, I'm bummed and mad. Last cycle they lowered it for day 4, it's going to cost me a fortune more if they leave it this high and it's all cause they made me take stupid bcp's this time as well as my DR meds. So mad.


----------



## MoBaby

what protocol are you on? will you add menopur also? maybe they will lower it then. gonal is so expensive. id be mad also!


----------



## Kelly9

I'm also taking 75 units of luveris with it. A gonal pen costs me like 400 bucks, I miscalculated if I stay at this dose it will cost me $400 more :wacko: Still super pissed.


----------



## MoBaby

okay hopefully when you go back follies and e2 has caught up and you can go back down. $400 is cheap lol  my insurance normally wont pay. somehow i got 3 pens recently at no cost..its $630 per pen at the clinic pharmacy for me! so far when i start its 300u so 1 pen =3 days so hopefully i only stim for 9 and no dose change. ill be on menopur also after a few days. i think the bcp and dr meds oversupress..it happened to me my two times but clinic never adjusted anything b/c e2 bounced up and follies grew. only a few more days for you!


----------



## GettingBroody

Jenny - fantastic news about your beta!! :dance:

Tiff - congrats!! :happydance: Looking forward to your next update! There's been quite a bit of good news on this thread recently! :D

Georx - congrats on being PUPO! When is your OTD? Will u test beforehand or wait? 

Tella - good luck with your scan tomor!

Bubu & Honey - sounds like the ER has taken its toll on ye - rest up and get dh to spoil you!! Feel better soon :hugs:

Hopeful - any updates?! 

MoBaby - did you say you will be doing ER/ET in early-mid Sept? If so we'll be in sync :thumbup: Hope the time between now and then passes really fast! :coffee:

Everyone else - :hi: Hope ye're all well, it's so hard to keep up with everyone!


----------



## bubumaci

Thanks, GettingBroody :hugs:

For me, one Gonal-F pen cost &#8364; 540 and I needed two ;) Then, adding the Orgalutran, the Predalon, Crinone - just the meds have been 1.500 &#8364;. Guessing that the treatment is another 2,5 KEUR ... see where I'm going? And because I'm privately insured and my DH is state ... my insurance said, if the infertility is not my fault, they won't pay from the hormone treatment onwards (if it had been me, they would have paid all). My DH's insurance only covers his costs... so ... :rofl: (Oh, and the freezing is just on top of that :))...

Oh... got my time for the ET on Monday : 14:40 ... :) :) :) :baby:


----------



## oneof14

Hey Ladies, how is everyone???

I went for a scan and b/w today, I still have some follies 14mm, started ganarelix and upped my bravelle & menopur. At this point I have no idea when I will be triggering. I am hoping its Tuesday or Wednesday, the latest. All I keep saying is grow follies grow!! Ikeep praying I make it to tigger and ER!!!

I have another scan & more b/w tomorrow.


----------



## DaisyQ

Yay! Making progress! I'm sure you'll trigger by Wednesday, if not before. My guess is still Tuesday.


----------



## oneof14

Thanks Daisy, everyday I have a knot. They dont seemed concerned w/my progress, I dont know why I am. They did have to let a lead follie go (or at least thats what they told me). My e2 is still only 500 something. So extremely nervous!

How are you doing? All packed and ready to go? Happy 1 Year Anniversary to you and your hubby! Have a wonderful trip and try and relax and know that you have 3 frozen babies waiting for you when you get back!!


----------



## Kelly9

well 2 pens cost me about 850 canadian dollars but my benefits cover 80% of our meds, thats the only part they give us any help with so 5 more pens will be 400. I am hoping my follies and E2 will be good tuesday and they'll decrease me. I had severe OHSS with my last fresh cycle at my lower doses with none of them being over 112.5 so its scary to. I can feel my ovaries twanging big time after that dose. I just keep wondering if maybe the nurse messed up and said the wrong dose to which scares me. I'll feel better come my next apt. I just realized I don't have enough meds for my monday dose before I get back home from vacation. SHIT! ARG! Just left message for clinic to call in a prescription to the clinic where I had my baseline, I hope it all works out.


----------



## daisy83

Congrats Tiff :happydance: excellent news!!!

DaisyQ - Yippee you're crossing the pond - have a great time in London, it's olympics-mad at the moment so should be fun!!! Bring some nice weather with you please! 

xx


----------



## drsquid

tiff - yay and you are only 2 days ahead of me.. i think ive deecided to poas tomorrow to give me a heads up for tuesday (why not do it monday then? brunch with the girls... ill have someone to cry to, even though itd still be early)


----------



## MrsC8776

MoBaby said:


> honey: you got soooo many! i cant believe you had 13 growing and 10 frosties! thats fantastic! did you get an update on the 13 yet?
> 
> afm: decided to stop the bcp after my surgery.the nurse said i could anytime....and af showed up today. so my trip next weekend and the following week wont be interrupted  now have to wait for af to come to go back on bcp....ive only had 2 cycles since feb after mc....it took 8 wks then 35 days...i hoping to be back at 28 days...i was on the pills for 31 days and af at 34 days so we shall see. then i get to start ivf process for early-mid sept
> 
> drsquid: are you testing before beta?

I'm glad you were able to stop BC and let AF come before your trip. I always hate it when a trip is ruined by AF. 



tiffttc said:


> Hey girls just popped in for an update.......i done another test today and it has got a good bit darker and the line came up straight away i actully really think this is it iam finnally pregnant:happydance::happydance: i think iam going to call my clinic on monday and tell them i got a positive test i wonder will they do a test earlyer than thursday i really cant wait till then i showed my mum the tests and she defo thinks iam pregnant shes all excited its kinda funny :haha:
> 
> HOPEFUL-how are you???......did you do any more tests??? whens your beta???

:happydance: Congrats! I can't wait to hear what your beta is!! 



Kelly9 said:


> Congrats tiffttc!
> 
> Clinic more the doubled my dose of Gonal F, I'm bummed and mad. Last cycle they lowered it for day 4, it's going to cost me a fortune more if they leave it this high and it's all cause they made me take stupid bcp's this time as well as my DR meds. So mad.

Sorry to hear you need more meds. I don't blame you for being mad. 



bubumaci said:


> Thanks, GettingBroody :hugs:
> 
> For me, one Gonal-F pen cost  540 and I needed two ;) Then, adding the Orgalutran, the Predalon, Crinone - just the meds have been 1.500 . Guessing that the treatment is another 2,5 KEUR ... see where I'm going? And because I'm privately insured and my DH is state ... my insurance said, if the infertility is not my fault, they won't pay from the hormone treatment onwards (if it had been me, they would have paid all). My DH's insurance only covers his costs... so ... :rofl: (Oh, and the freezing is just on top of that :))...
> 
> Oh... got my time for the ET on Monday : 14:40 ... :) :) :) :baby:

Yay for having a time set for ET!! 



oneof14 said:


> Hey Ladies, how is everyone???
> 
> I went for a scan and b/w today, I still have some follies 14mm, started ganarelix and upped my bravelle & menopur. At this point I have no idea when I will be triggering. I am hoping its Tuesday or Wednesday, the latest. All I keep saying is grow follies grow!! Ikeep praying I make it to tigger and ER!!!
> 
> I have another scan & more b/w tomorrow.

Fx for Tuesday or Wednesday! 



drsquid said:


> tiff - yay and you are only 2 days ahead of me.. i think ive deecided to poas tomorrow to give me a heads up for tuesday (why not do it monday then? brunch with the girls... ill have someone to cry to, even though itd still be early)

Fx for you tomorrow! I look forward to your update.


----------



## Hopeful4911

tiffttc said:


> Hey girls just popped in for an update.......i done another test today and it has got a good bit darker and the line came up straight away i actully really think this is it iam finnally pregnant:happydance::happydance: i think iam going to call my clinic on monday and tell them i got a positive test i wonder will they do a test earlyer than thursday i really cant wait till then i showed my mum the tests and she defo thinks iam pregnant shes all excited its kinda funny :haha:
> 
> HOPEFUL-how are you???......did you do any more tests??? whens your beta???

Im doing very well, thank you. I have been testing everyday! lol even tho I said I wasnt going to. I tested with a Dollar Tree cheapie yesterday and this morning. Im still getting a line!! Ive been trying to not get to excited until I get my beta results but its sooo hard!! I took my trigger on June 7th so Im sure my trigger is out by now so I think I got my :bfp: But i go monday for my beta and Im hoping the numbers are positive. And Congrats on your :bfp:!!!



GettingBroody said:


> Jenny - fantastic news about your beta!! :dance:
> 
> Tiff - congrats!! :happydance: Looking forward to your next update! There's been quite a bit of good news on this thread recently! :D
> 
> Georx - congrats on being PUPO! When is your OTD? Will u test beforehand or wait?
> 
> Tella - good luck with your scan tomor!
> 
> Bubu & Honey - sounds like the ER has taken its toll on ye - rest up and get dh to spoil you!! Feel better soon :hugs:
> 
> Hopeful - any updates?!
> 
> MoBaby - did you say you will be doing ER/ET in early-mid Sept? If so we'll be in sync :thumbup: Hope the time between now and then passes really fast! :coffee:
> 
> Everyone else - :hi: Hope ye're all well, it's so hard to keep up with everyone!

I'm Still getting positives on my tests, Im going to test again tomorrow but this morning my test was a positive!! I go for my beta on Monday, Im just hoping that the numbers are good. Thanks for asking!!


----------



## DaisyQ

oneof14 said:


> Thanks Daisy, everyday I have a knot. They dont seemed concerned w/my progress, I dont know why I am. They did have to let a lead follie go (or at least thats what they told me). My e2 is still only 500 something. So extremely nervous!
> 
> How are you doing? All packed and ready to go? Happy 1 Year Anniversary to you and your hubby! Have a wonderful trip and try and relax and know that you have 3 frozen babies waiting for you when you get back!!

Thanks one! Not packed - I'll do it tomorrow. Flight's not until 9 pm. 

How many follies > 10? How big is the lead.

You'll be just fine. It's a good thing if they are not concerned.


----------



## honeycheeks

tiffttc- congratulations on your BFP, it is a well desrved one., hoping to join your league soon.

bubumaci- it is really comforting to hear that we have the same symptoms, atleast it makes me worry less. But I am so constipated like hell and the gas pains...arrrggh. I thought I would die from the most excruciating gas pains and constipation this morning. Thankfully I was able to have a BM, but I know that I still am constipated. Is there anything I can do to ease the gas pains and constipation. Good luck for ET. I need to call the clinic in a while to ask about my ET.

Mrc- Thanks, I worry only bcos my E2 levels were over the top during stims and I was worried I would get OHSS. So I have been weighing myself day and night. ET is tomorrow, and I get butterflies in my stomach at the thought of it.

GettingBroody- Poor DH, he has been doing everything for me and urges that I rest totally for 2 weeks. Im sure he will be a total wreck by then. Hoping to feel better soon.


----------



## bubumaci

@ Honey - that's how I feel.... also about the constipation! Haven't gone since the day of the ER (or did I manage a bit the day after?? - I seem to recall just going on Weds) so I guess that, plus the gas, are contributing to being so swollen / bloated. It's the pressure that makes it uncomfortable! ... My E2 was 1763 on Monday (I guess that's why they decided to trigger on Monday instead of Tuesday). The scales were nice to me this morning - still no change, so hopefully the bloatedness really is just gas and lack of BM :hugs:

Let us know when you get your ET ... :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Hopeful: congrats!

Getting broody: yes. Sometime mid September I imagine. :)


----------



## jchic

This thread moves sooo fast! 

Tiff and Hopeful - Congrats! All of this was worth it in the end, wasn't it :)?

Dukes - have a great time in London and enjoy the getaway - so much going on, your IVF will be here before you know it! xo

One - how many follies? 

Bubu - any word on ET?

Drsquid - Let us know when you test. PS - brunch is always so fun!

AFM - not much here. Just kicking back and relaxing today! DH went deep sea fishing last night with my brothers and Dad and didn't get home until 4am since the boat trip was from 7:30-1:30 and its about 1.5 hours from where we live. He will be sleeping all day and I will be reading by the pool!


----------



## GettingBroody

Sounds like you've a lovely day ahead of you jchic! Weather here has been awful for all of June! :growlmad:


----------



## drsquid

decided to test this am.. blank white as always so i went and laid back down.. a few minutes later i had to look again.. super faint line which didnt require squinting.. i cant stop looking at the silly thing every few minutes

Spoiler
https://img820.imageshack.us/img820/1042/photobmj.jpg


----------



## MsTX

Ahhh yay, I can see it!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Squid! I can see it too! How many days post transfer??


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'd say that's positive. Maybe test again later today or tomorrow before your beta. Congrats and I hope your beta shows positive too :hugs:


----------



## MrsC8776

Hopeful~ Congrats!! Fx the line keeps getting darker! :happydance:

DaisyQ~ Have fun on your trip! 

jchic~ Sounds like a lovely day. We still have crap weather here. ALthough I did happen to get one day of sun. Then the next day it started pouring again. 

drsquid~ Congrats! There is a line on that test. :happydance:


----------



## drsquid

im 6dp5dt.. my beta is tuesday so ill test again that am. thanks guys. i totally was reassuring myself why it was ok it was neg.. then i looked again..


----------



## Tella

:wohoo: :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance: :wohoo:
Congrats drsquid!!! Now I wonder if its 1 or two beans in there ?

Can't wait for your next test!


----------



## Tella

I got so excited for drsquid, I forgot to give my update :haha:

I have 16 follicles between 14 and 17.5mm, so I have to inject 2 more vails of menopur tonight and another scan tomorrow morning. Then he will decide if ER is on wednesday or thursday. He didn't measure my lining, but I will ask tomorrow. As well as when do I start with Predisone.

:dust:


----------



## oneof14

Squid: that is your BFP!!! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## oneof14

Tella: excellent follie count!


----------



## oneof14

DaisyQ said:


> oneof14 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Daisy, everyday I have a knot. They dont seemed concerned w/my progress, I dont know why I am. They did have to let a lead follie go (or at least thats what they told me). My e2 is still only 500 something. So extremely nervous!
> 
> How are you doing? All packed and ready to go? Happy 1 Year Anniversary to you and your hubby! Have a wonderful trip and try and relax and know that you have 3 frozen babies waiting for you when you get back!!
> 
> Thanks one! Not packed - I'll do it tomorrow. Flight's not until 9 pm.
> 
> How many follies > 10? How big is the lead.
> 
> You'll be just fine. It's a good thing if they are not concerned.Click to expand...

I think 2 follies are at 9 and the rest over 10. The lead follie was 18mm the next was 14mm. The sono tech counted 10 follies yesterday morning I went this morning but didn't ask how many and sizes! I'm hoping the smaller ones increased in size and all is good today!! 

So jealous of your trip!


----------



## GettingBroody

Wow, more good news!!! Congrats DrSquid!! :dance: Looking forward to hearing about your beta on Tuesday!


----------



## raelynn

drsquid said:


> decided to test this am.. blank white as always so i went and laid back down.. a few minutes later i had to look again.. super faint line which didnt require squinting.. i cant stop looking at the silly thing every few minutes
> 
> Spoiler
> https://img820.imageshack.us/img820/1042/photobmj.jpg

I can definitely see a line too! Congrats!


----------



## MoBaby

Omg drsquid! I see a line!


----------



## daisy83

drsquid said:


> decided to test this am.. blank white as always so i went and laid back down.. a few minutes later i had to look again.. super faint line which didnt require squinting.. i cant stop looking at the silly thing every few minutes

Woooo Hoooo! Congratulations *drsquid* :happydance:! I've not tested, too afraid to. I'm trying my best to hold off until my OTD, it's so hard!!!


----------



## drsquid

Daisy- funny thing is im still scared to test. I just didn't wanna find out at work when I was workin 7:30-7 Tuesday. Figure id give myself a heads up.


----------



## bubumaci

Drsquid :hugs: Congratulations :)
Tella :hugs: that's so exciting - fingers crossed!!
jchic - yes, tomorrow at 14:40 :) :) (But no info about the state of the eggies / cell division, I guess I will find out tomorrow) xxx


----------



## Kelly9

So got another message from the clinic, the nurse that first called me gave me the wrong dose!!!!!!! So I took the 250 yesterday of Gonal instead of the 150 I was suppose to take! You'd think they'd make sure they said the right damn thing. No biggie I don't think it was one day and now I have enough to get back home, just makes me mad cause I would have gotten an extra days dose out of my pen if I had of had the right dose yesterday. Grrrr.

Drsquid congrats!


----------



## JennyLynn512

DrSquid-I can definitely see that line! Beautiful, beautiful line! :happydance:


----------



## GettingBroody

Kelly - I would be cross too if I were you! What a mistake to make...! At least it was only one day and you're back on track now :thumbup:


----------



## oneof14

Kelly I would be twisted also. 

Bubu: good luck tomorrow!

AFM, got the call e2 is 950 and I have 8 follies! She said I maybe on meds 2 more days! Ladies a concern I have is, is possible to ovulate? I have some cm and my fear is I'm gonna go for the sono tomorrow and theyre going to be no follies!


----------



## MrsMoose

Hi everyone

I'd like to join this thread please. I'm going for my first pre-treatment consultation with my husband this Thursday. We're doing it through Oxford Fertility Unit and we've thankfully managed to get funding for one round on the NHS -what a blessing and a relief! Would love to hear from anyone else going through OFU and the Reading Satellite clinic - looking forward to sharing this journey with you all :)

Carmen. xx


----------



## oneof14

Welcome MrsMoose!! Good luck with your appointment


----------



## Kelly9

Yes thank goodness it was only one day. I had bad ohss the first time. 

That's a good amount of follies! I find out my initial count on Tuesday. Very eager! 

Welcome mrs moose. I'm not at that clinic or in that country but will help where I can.


----------



## GettingBroody

OneOf - what meds are you on again? You should be on something to prevent you ovulating before the trigger... (as far as I know!) 8 is a good number :thumbup: And there might be another few hiding!

MrsMoose - welcome! :howdy: I'm not at that clinic either but looking forward to hearing about your ivf journey! Good luck with your apt!


----------



## everhopeful

Hopeful and drsquid- congratulations!! Excellent news!!

I am very nervous. I've been in down reg for a while now and going in to have my scan tomorrow in the hope that I get the all clear to start my stims!
It's the first of many steps but I'm already nervous!!

Hope you are all well. So fantastic to see some BFP coming out!! Xx


----------



## everhopeful

Welcome MrsMoose- I'm down in Hampshire so not at your clinic but always here to chat!!


----------



## Hopeful4911

Welcome MrsMoose!
Congrats Drsquid!! 

So I went out this evening and purchased a FRER because I have been using cheapies. Its been about 3 days since I used a FRER and I was getting the faintest line, I tested just a few minutes ago at about 6:20pm and this is what I got!!!


The top test is from 3 days ago and the bottom is from just minutes ago. Such a striking line!!!!


----------



## oneof14

gettingbroody, I'm on bravelle, menopur & ganerelix.


----------



## oneof14

Congrats hopeful!!!! What a beautiful line!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Tella said:


> I got so excited for drsquid, I forgot to give my update :haha:
> 
> I have 16 follicles between 14 and 17.5mm, so I have to inject 2 more vails of menopur tonight and another scan tomorrow morning. Then he will decide if ER is on wednesday or thursday. He didn't measure my lining, but I will ask tomorrow. As well as when do I start with Predisone.
> 
> :dust:

Sounds like things are going well. Good luck at your appointment tomorrow. 



Kelly9 said:


> So got another message from the clinic, the nurse that first called me gave me the wrong dose!!!!!!! So I took the 250 yesterday of Gonal instead of the 150 I was suppose to take! You'd think they'd make sure they said the right damn thing. No biggie I don't think it was one day and now I have enough to get back home, just makes me mad cause I would have gotten an extra days dose out of my pen if I had of had the right dose yesterday. Grrrr.
> 
> Drsquid congrats!

:grr: I would be soooo mad! I'm glad it was only one day but still. I wonder how many times she has told the wrong info to someone. 



oneof14 said:


> Kelly I would be twisted also.
> 
> Bubu: good luck tomorrow!
> 
> AFM, got the call e2 is 950 and I have 8 follies! She said I maybe on meds 2 more days! Ladies a concern I have is, is possible to ovulate? I have some cm and my fear is I'm gonna go for the sono tomorrow and theyre going to be no follies!

I think the meds they have you on prevent ovulation. Try not to worry about it to much. I hope things go well tomorrow. 



MrsMoose said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'd like to join this thread please. I'm going for my first pre-treatment consultation with my husband this Thursday. We're doing it through Oxford Fertility Unit and we've thankfully managed to get funding for one round on the NHS -what a blessing and a relief! Would love to hear from anyone else going through OFU and the Reading Satellite clinic - looking forward to sharing this journey with you all :)
> 
> Carmen. xx

Welcome :hi: Fx for good news on Thursday! 



everhopeful said:


> Hopeful and drsquid- congratulations!! Excellent news!!
> 
> I am very nervous. I've been in down reg for a while now and going in to have my scan tomorrow in the hope that I get the all clear to start my stims!
> It's the first of many steps but I'm already nervous!!
> 
> Hope you are all well. So fantastic to see some BFP coming out!! Xx

Good luck tomorrow. You are officially moving forward! 



Hopeful4911 said:


> Welcome MrsMoose!
> Congrats Drsquid!!
> 
> So I went out this evening and purchased a FRER because I have been using cheapies. Its been about 3 days since I used a FRER and I was getting the faintest line, I tested just a few minutes ago at about 6:20pm and this is what I got!!!
> 
> 
> The top test is from 3 days ago and the bottom is from just minutes ago. Such a striking line!!!!
> View attachment 427981

That line looks amazing! Congrats!! :happydance:

AMF~ Last dose of clomid tonight. Scan on Friday to see how things look.


----------



## raelynn

Oneof - Ganirelix is the med that suppresses ovulation. I'm on that too and have had a bunch of CM so I think that is normal since the follicles are growing which probably triggers your body into fertile mode.


----------



## oneof14

Thanks Raelynn, that's good to know! I just want to reach ER at this point! I've been stiming for 12 days already!!


----------



## oneof14

Mrc, you're almost there, any side affects from the clomid?


----------



## MrsC8776

oneof14 said:


> Mrc, you're almost there, any side affects from the clomid?

Unfortunately yes! I became very rude to my husband for a few days. He isn't even here so that wasn't a good thing. I did say sorry about a million times. I was quite emotional around day 2 and 3. Other than that I get a few hot flashes every once in a while (like now). All of it could be worse but it still isn't pleasant. I think the worst part was how I was towards my husband. It's probably a good thing I didn't have to be around a lot of people during that time. :haha:


----------



## Atma

Hello MrsC and lovely ladies in this forum, can i join this thread please? My husband and I have been ttcing since 2010. I had a miscarriage in April 2010 at 7.5 weeks and then another mc in Feb 2012 at 6.5 weeks. My periods are regular, ovulate regular and my husbands tests are all normal. After a series of tests with by obgyn and then RE, they say its unexplained infertility and we decided to go thru an Ivf cycle. I started with stim on Friday,22nd June. I was at the clinic for a blood work this morning and my nurse called back to say my counts are good and am at 117. I dont know how to interpret this number? I have to go for a scan and blood work on Tuesday,26th and they are going to have me start the Ganerelix from Tues depending on thr ultrasound scan.

I am very anxious and nervous...is 117 a good number? What does this number signify?


----------



## drsquid

oneof- yeah the ganirilex or cetrotide or lupron will prevent ovulation,. it is extremely rare for it to fail to supress

yay tella and hopeful


----------



## MrsC8776

Atma said:


> Hello MrsC and lovely ladies in this forum, can i join this thread please? My husband and I have been ttcing since 2010. I had a miscarriage in April 2010 at 7.5 weeks and then another mc in Feb 2012 at 6.5 weeks. My periods are regular, ovulate regular and my husbands tests are all normal. After a series of tests with by obgyn and then RE, they say its unexplained infertility and we decided to go thru an Ivf cycle. I started with stim on Friday,22nd June. I was at the clinic for a blood work this morning and my nurse called back to say my counts are good and am at 117. I dont know how to interpret this number? I have to go for a scan and blood work on Tuesday,26th and they are going to have me start the Ganerelix from Tues depending on thr ultrasound scan.
> 
> I am very anxious and nervous...is 117 a good number? What does this number signify?

Welcome :hi: Sorry for your losses. I don't know anything about the numbers because we had to switch to IUI. I'm sure some of the ladies in here can help you with that.


----------



## drsquid

mrsc- sorry about the cranky =) for some reason the progesterone isnt killing me this time


----------



## Atma

drsquid said:


> mrsc- sorry about the cranky =) for some reason the progesterone isnt killing me this time

Drsquid - how are you? I Read ur previous posts...r u all set for tue?


----------



## Atma

MrsC8776 said:


> Atma said:
> 
> 
> Hello MrsC and lovely ladies in this forum, can i join this thread please? My husband and I have been ttcing since 2010. I had a miscarriage in April 2010 at 7.5 weeks and then another mc in Feb 2012 at 6.5 weeks. My periods are regular, ovulate regular and my husbands tests are all normal. After a series of tests with by obgyn and then RE, they say its unexplained infertility and we decided to go thru an Ivf cycle. I started with stim on Friday,22nd June. I was at the clinic for a blood work this morning and my nurse called back to say my counts are good and am at 117. I dont know how to interpret this number? I have to go for a scan and blood work on Tuesday,26th and they are going to have me start the Ganerelix from Tues depending on thr ultrasound scan.
> 
> I am very anxious and nervous...is 117 a good number? What does this number signify?[/
> 
> Welcome :hi: Sorry for your losses. I don't know anything about the numbers because we had to switch to IUI. I'm sure some of the ladies in here can help you with that.
> 
> Thx MrsC. Hope all goes well with Clomid!Click to expand...


----------



## GettingBroody

Hopeful - well, there's no doubting that line!!! Woohoo!! :yipee:

Ever - good luck with the down reg scan!

Atma - welcome! Sorry to hear about your losses :hugs:

MrsC - being cranky stinks! I get like that a day or two before af arrives and even though I know it's purely chemical I still can't snap out of it! Very annoying! :wacko: Good luck on Fri!


----------



## never2late70

Well I go away for the weekend and come back to read that there are 3 BFP!

Congratulations Tiff, Hopeful and Dr Squid! :happydance:

I'm looking forward to reading everyone's updates today.

Prayers and Blessings,
~Angie :hugs:


----------



## jchic

Hey all!

Great news all around on this thread!

One - when is your ER?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Congrats on all the BFP's! 

I go in for my IVF class tomorrow morning at 10. I'm looking forward to just getting it over with. I think giving myself the shots is going to be the easy part since I already have given myself shots from the injectables IUI cycle. I'm nervous about the PIO but I'll get over it. Oh and the ER but I'm kind of over that already since I'll be in twilight and hopefully not feel a thing!


----------



## BlueStorm

Wow lots of good stuff on here. I forgot that you can't take a weekend off on this place or you will be totally lost!

Hope everyone had a great weekend. I started PIO shots last night. DH was all ready and then chickened out. :winkwink: thank god my neighbor is a RN and I called her over at 11pm to do it for me. Hopefully tonight is better. Ouch!


----------



## drsquid

Ash- I actually enjoyed the Er... Nice drugs :) and had less bloating/ discomfort etc after than I did with injections and ovulation. Ymmv but I was fine that afternoon and went out to lunch. A lot depends on what meds they give you. Versed will leave you a lot Groggier. Most people have no real problem with pio. To be honest the shots themselves didn't hurt at all. My problem started about an hour or 2 later cause I was "allergic" to them. That I'd very uncommon. I had more pain at the time of injection with Menopur and the trigger shot. Good luck and like I said before. I found it less emotionally stressful than iui


----------



## oneof14

jchic said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Great news all around on this thread!
> 
> One - when is your ER?

Jchic, I wish I knew, I am concerend that not all my follies are mature, they need 6 mature to go ahead and I dont have 6 mature yet. I do have 8 follies altogether, but not 6 mature. 

I am seriously beside myself since I've beem stimming 13 days already. I really hope they grow to at least 16mm for ER. 

I am waiting for the results of todays u/s and b/w and see if they grew.

I have a total know in my stomach and I just want to make it to ER!! I have been crying at my desk all morning. Not to mention this morning, I got drenched from the torrential downpore, I thought I lost my cell phone (I left in in my car) I'm really hoping today gets better.


----------



## ashknowsbest

drsquid - yeah I mean I was more worried about feeling something while they were doing it and just being sedated altogether but now I've kind of read about lots of girls experiences with it and I'm just anxious to get going now. It's nice to know that you were out and about doing things! I hope I'm like that also.

one - sorry that it's taking so long for you. My injectables IUI cycle was like that also, I was stimming for about 17 days :O crazy! You'll get there and it's better to take it slow than to risk OHSS.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hang in there ONE :) we are here to send lots of :hugs: :hug: to ya.....I am gonna be praying for you...and of course as well as the other ladies in here who need it right now :)

Congratulations to all of the :bfp: !!

I haven't been in here in a few days I've got an "issue" going on....trying to get it sorted out....I have a doc appt today on base so we will see what happens! I have no clue when my AF is due.....but on a normal cycle she'd have already been here....and of course my temp jumped today b/c I have a slight fever thing going off and on :( and the back pain is HORRENDOUS I duno whats wrong but its been killing me for a week so now to go get it checked out! I'll update when I know something :) Miss you ladies an sorry I haven't been in to check up on everyone lately!!! Pulling for you all :)


----------



## oneof14

ashknowsbest said:


> drsquid - yeah I mean I was more worried about feeling something while they were doing it and just being sedated altogether but now I've kind of read about lots of girls experiences with it and I'm just anxious to get going now. It's nice to know that you were out and about doing things! I hope I'm like that also.
> 
> one - sorry that it's taking so long for you. My injectables IUI cycle was like that also, I was stimming for about 17 days :O crazy! You'll get there and it's better to take it slow than to risk OHSS.

Thanks Ash, that makes me feel much better. I just heard the longer you stims, the worse the eggs. I am broken right now and I just need to get to ER then fertilization.


----------



## oneof14

Thanks Andrea, I am hanging, albeit by a thread! Thanks for the prayers, I can use them. I've been praying so much God is probably sick of me.


----------



## never2late70

oneof14 said:


> jchic said:
> 
> 
> Hey all!
> 
> Great news all around on this thread!
> 
> One - when is your ER?
> 
> Jchic, I wish I knew, I am concerend that not all my follies are mature, they need 6 mature to go ahead and I dont have 6 mature yet. I do have 8 follies altogether, but not 6 mature.
> 
> I am seriously beside myself since I've beem stimming 13 days already. I really hope they grow to at least 16mm for ER.
> 
> I am waiting for the results of todays u/s and b/w and see if they grew.
> 
> I have a total know in my stomach and I just want to make it to ER!! I have been crying at my desk all morning. Not to mention this morning, I got drenched from the torrential downpore, I thought I lost my cell phone (I left in in my car) I'm really hoping today gets better.Click to expand...

:hugs:
I have a good feeling that everything will work out just fine for you :thumbup:


----------



## ashknowsbest

one - well I have my FX'd for you that those follicles grow faster in the next couple of days. Also, my doctor didn't seem concerned that it took so long last time so maybe try not to stress to much over that! Best of luck and I'll be waiting to hear what happens in the next couple days. :hugs:


----------



## Atma

:hugs::hugs::hugs: hope you feel better.



oneof14 said:


> jchic said:
> 
> 
> Hey all!
> 
> Great news all around on this thread!
> 
> One - when is your ER?
> 
> Jchic, I wish I knew, I am concerend that not all my follies are mature, they need 6 mature to go ahead and I dont have 6 mature yet. I do have 8 follies altogether, but not 6 mature.
> 
> I am seriously beside myself since I've beem stimming 13 days already. I really hope they grow to at least 16mm for ER.
> 
> I am waiting for the results of todays u/s and b/w and see if they grew.
> 
> I have a total know in my stomach and I just want to make it to ER!! I have been crying at my desk all morning. Not to mention this morning, I got drenched from the torrential downpore, I thought I lost my cell phone (I left in in my car) I'm really hoping today gets better.Click to expand...


----------



## Atma

ashknowsbest said:


> one - well I have my FX'd for you that those follicles grow faster in the next couple of days. Also, my doctor didn't seem concerned that it took so long last time so maybe try not to stress to much over that! Best of luck and I'll be waiting to hear what happens in the next couple days. :hugs:

Hi ashknowsbest! I started stims last friday. I am on follistim and have an u/s tmrw. Per my schedule if all goes well, they will start me on ganerilix tmrw and Er on 4th or 5th July depending on my follies...cant wat!

How r things with u? I see that ur er is at the end of july. Good luck!


----------



## oneof14

Thanks so much ladies! I guess the daily doc appts and daily results have gotten to me. I thank you for your support and I PRAY to hear some good news today!


----------



## ashknowsbest

ATMA - wow your ER is very soon! Are you nervous, excited? Good luck with it! How long have you been TTC?

I'm doing good. Just waiting to get started on the stims. I'm not nervous about them since I've injected myself before. I just really want to get on with this, we've been TTC for about 19 months and I'm just ready to have success already.


----------



## Tella

Oneof14 > :hugs: some good things take time to make :winkwink: soon you will be doing er and then et!

Congrats hopeful!!!!

Afm > er is on wednesday :happydance:


----------



## ashknowsbest

one - when I went through my injectables/IUI cycle I felt the same way. I even told OH that I didn't want to continue on because I hated going to the doctors everyday to find out that my follicles were the same size but they will grow just keep the faith!


----------



## ashknowsbest

tella - good luck with your ER!


----------



## oneof14

Thanks so so much Ash! I feel better! My nurse told me that if my e2 levels keep going up (which they have) I should be OK. Lets hope!

Tella, wow, good luck on Wednesday! Thank you!


----------



## never2late70

Tiff, Hopeful and Dr Squid:
I hope you don't mind me asking, but I am super curious how old you ladies are? I am only asking because I am 41 and looking for a little encouragement :thumbup: I will be using my own eggs.

I totally understand if you don't want to answer that question. :wacko:

Thank you,
~Angie


----------



## ashknowsbest

never2late - I'm 24 and have been trying for I think 19 months now and I still haven't had success so there is hope!


----------



## never2late70

ashknowsbest said:


> never2late - I'm 24 and have been trying for I think 19 months now and I still haven't had success so there is hope!

My husband and I have been trying for 3 1/2 years and 3 months with our RE/FS. IVF is our last resort. I wish we would have known earlier how difficult natural conception was going to be for us and we could have done IVF when I was 37 :dohh:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I still have hope for you. Miracles happen all of the time and you will get your bfp you just have to keep fighting for it. :)

Oh and I know what you mean about trying sooner. Not that I could have really tried earlier because I'm still young but when I told my mom that we were trying to have a baby she was like what why?! and I told her that I just suspected that I was going to have problems having a baby (my mom couldn't have anymore children after me) and now that we've been trying for 19 months she's like well I guess it's a good thing you started when you did and I'm like yeah ... I told you so! :haha: I love her but sometimes I'm right and she hates it.

But yeah, I'm happy that we started when we did because I really want my first child when I'm about 25 or 26.


----------



## michelle01

Yay for Tiff, Hopeful & Dr Squid on your BFP!!! How exciting!!!

Welcome MrsMoose & Atma!

One - You are almost there :happydance:

Never - there is always hope!! Stay positive!!


----------



## jchic

Tella - its almost here! YAY!!!!


----------



## BlueStorm

Tella good luck with ER!!


----------



## Hopeful4911

never2late70 said:


> Tiff, Hopeful and Dr Squid:
> I hope you don't mind me asking, but I am super curious how old you ladies are? I am only asking because I am 41 and looking for a little encouragement :thumbup: I will be using my own eggs.
> 
> I totally understand if you don't want to answer that question. :wacko:
> 
> Thank you,
> ~Angie

I just turned 26 on the 16th. :) Good luck on your cycle! Lots of :dust: your way!!




So today I was supposed to get my Beta done, well ran into some insurance problems and they wanted me to pay $235 to have the test done.I Don't have the money until tomorrow, but called my RE to let her know and she said to just make an appt. with a local OB/GYN since I am high risk with my diabetes. So thursday I go, hoping to get some good news. Really upset I couldnt do my beta today and see what my numbers are. But hopefully all goes well Thursday. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## oneof14

Good Luck Hopeful


----------



## Hopeful4911

oneof14 said:


> Good Luck Hopeful

Thank you one.


----------



## jchic

Luck!


----------



## drsquid

Never - in 39. I'm a bit of a different case however in that I am single and did not attempt to get pregnant prior. I did 4 iuis which I found out later failed due to bad sperm


----------



## oneof14

drsquid, have you tested again?


----------



## georx

Congrats Squid! 

I'm too scared to POAS yet, plus my RE said not to POAS, but wait until blood test on Saturday. I need to order more progesterone though if the news is good, so I may POAS anyway on Thursday. I think they say that because the HCG trigger can still be in your system and cause a false +. 

I'm scared because I have been having on/off cramping since Sat morning. Did anyone else have light cramping and still have good news? I'm hoping cramping is from my little guys burrowing?? I have no spotting at all. I am now 6dp3dt. I have had so many bfn's before IVF/ICSI that I'm not sure now what amount of cramping is normal. 

Also, in response to the ICSI or not discussion- we did ICSI because DH's morphology was terrible. Of 8 good eggs, 7 fertilized. ICSI was not that much more money ($1,500) in the grand scheme of things, so probably worth it.


----------



## oneof14

Well, I just go the call. They cancelled my cycle. I am completey devastated. I didnt speak to the doctor yet, just the nurse and she said the doctor seems to think it was the protocol I was on. My follies were all over the place. They are converting into an IUI. I am heartbroken and afraid that the next protocol wont work either.


----------



## never2late70

oneof14 said:


> Well, I just go the call. They cancelled my cycle. I am completey devastated. I didnt speak to the doctor yet, just the nurse and she said the doctor seems to think it was the protocol I was on. My follies were all over the place. They are converting into an IUI. I am heartbroken and afraid that the next protocol wont work either.

:hugs:

My heart is broken for you..:cry:

:hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

one - I'm so sorry to hear the news! :hugs: All I can say is hopefully next cycle they will get the protocol right and fx'd this IUI works for you! And lots and lots of hugs :hugs:


----------



## MrsC8776

ashknowsbest said:


> Congrats on all the BFP's!
> 
> I go in for my IVF class tomorrow morning at 10. I'm looking forward to just getting it over with. I think giving myself the shots is going to be the easy part since I already have given myself shots from the injectables IUI cycle. I'm nervous about the PIO but I'll get over it. Oh and the ER but I'm kind of over that already since I'll be in twilight and hopefully not feel a thing!

I hope all goes well tomorrow. :thumbup:



BlueStorm said:


> Wow lots of good stuff on here. I forgot that you can't take a weekend off on this place or you will be totally lost!
> 
> Hope everyone had a great weekend. I started PIO shots last night. DH was all ready and then chickened out. :winkwink: thank god my neighbor is a RN and I called her over at 11pm to do it for me. Hopefully tonight is better. Ouch!

Good thing your neighbor is a RN. :wacko: Fx tonight is better. 



AndreaFlorida said:


> Hang in there ONE :) we are here to send lots of :hugs: :hug: to ya.....I am gonna be praying for you...and of course as well as the other ladies in here who need it right now :)
> 
> Congratulations to all of the :bfp: !!
> 
> I haven't been in here in a few days I've got an "issue" going on....trying to get it sorted out....I have a doc appt today on base so we will see what happens! I have no clue when my AF is due.....but on a normal cycle she'd have already been here....and of course my temp jumped today b/c I have a slight fever thing going off and on :( and the back pain is HORRENDOUS I duno whats wrong but its been killing me for a week so now to go get it checked out! I'll update when I know something :) Miss you ladies an sorry I haven't been in to check up on everyone lately!!! Pulling for you all :)

I hope everything is ok. :hugs: LEt us know what you find out. Fx for a bfp! 



Tella said:


> Oneof14 > :hugs: some good things take time to make :winkwink: soon you will be doing er and then et!
> 
> Congrats hopeful!!!!
> 
> Afm > er is on wednesday :happydance:

:happydance: yay for ER! 



Hopeful4911 said:


> So today I was supposed to get my Beta done, well ran into some insurance problems and they wanted me to pay $235 to have the test done.I Don't have the money until tomorrow, but called my RE to let her know and she said to just make an appt. with a local OB/GYN since I am high risk with my diabetes. So thursday I go, hoping to get some good news. Really upset I couldnt do my beta today and see what my numbers are. But hopefully all goes well Thursday. Hope everyone is doing well!

That sucks that you have to wait a little longer. Fx for a good beta on Thursday! 



georx said:


> Congrats Squid!
> 
> I'm too scared to POAS yet, plus my RE said not to POAS, but wait until blood test on Saturday. I need to order more progesterone though if the news is good, so I may POAS anyway on Thursday. I think they say that because the HCG trigger can still be in your system and cause a false +.
> 
> I'm scared because I have been having on/off cramping since Sat morning. Did anyone else have light cramping and still have good news? I'm hoping cramping is from my little guys burrowing?? I have no spotting at all. I am now 6dp3dt. I have had so many bfn's before IVF/ICSI that I'm not sure now what amount of cramping is normal.
> 
> Also, in response to the ICSI or not discussion- we did ICSI because DH's morphology was terrible. Of 8 good eggs, 7 fertilized. ICSI was not that much more money ($1,500) in the grand scheme of things, so probably worth it.

Fx you get a BFP! Thursday should be a good day to test. :thumbup:



oneof14 said:


> Well, I just go the call. They cancelled my cycle. I am completey devastated. I didnt speak to the doctor yet, just the nurse and she said the doctor seems to think it was the protocol I was on. My follies were all over the place. They are converting into an IUI. I am heartbroken and afraid that the next protocol wont work either.

:hugs: So sorry they had to cancel your cycle. Maybe this IUI all do it for you and you will get a BFP rather than needing to try IVF.


----------



## georx

oneof14 said:


> Well, I just go the call. They cancelled my cycle. I am completey devastated. I didnt speak to the doctor yet, just the nurse and she said the doctor seems to think it was the protocol I was on. My follies were all over the place. They are converting into an IUI. I am heartbroken and afraid that the next protocol wont work either.

:nope: sorry to hear that, maybe you'll have luck with this iui? Were you on bcp to downregulate prior to stims? That seemed to help with me. On the plus side, now they know more for your next cycle.


----------



## Hopeful4911

oneof14 said:


> Well, I just go the call. They cancelled my cycle. I am completey devastated. I didnt speak to the doctor yet, just the nurse and she said the doctor seems to think it was the protocol I was on. My follies were all over the place. They are converting into an IUI. I am heartbroken and afraid that the next protocol wont work either.

So sorry to hear that :hugs:. FX'd that the IUI will work this time around for you. If not i hope they find the right protocol for you. Have they discussed a long lupron with you, thats what i did for my second attempt at stimming and it seemed to work. I know the feeling when a cycle is canceled, you feel so lost. I know I did. But have faith that they will find the right one for you and you will get your bfp. Its so hard to hit speed bumps in the road, But you will get there!!!


----------



## BlueStorm

One - I'm so sorry and heartbroken for you. This must be devestating to go thru all of that and get cancelled. Prayers for you and hope that this IUI is mean to be it.


----------



## michelle01

One - I am so sorry and my heart is breaking for you. I am praying the IUI works for you and you won't need to go through IVF. Lots of :hugs:


----------



## GettingBroody

OneOf - I am so so sorry to hear your news. I can't imagine how gutted you must be right now. Sending big :hugs:


----------



## loyla

:happydance:Congrats, Hopeful! That's a strong line!:happydance:


----------



## oneof14

Thanks Ladies. I am so devsatated with this news and I feel so defeated. I spoke to my doctor and he seems to think its was my protocol and that the next time, if there is a next time, he will have me on lupron. He was also sounded very promising about the IUI. Which I've had 3 with no success.

I feel better that he thinks I will get pregnant with the right protocol. I asked him what if I dont respond to the lupron and he was reassuring me that I will.

Its just so upsetting since I've been going EVERYDAY for b/w & u/s since I started. But I am hopeful that the next protocol will work.

I following all you ladies and hoping and praying you all get your BFP!!


----------



## MoBaby

one: so sorry :( delays stink but it will work! some protocols dont seem to work and there is no way yo know until its tried. fx the iui will work! when will you cycle again?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

So sorry love :( that stinks......praying that the IUI miraculously works :) Gotta keep faith :)


----------



## drsquid

One- I'm so sorry. Fingers crossed the iui does the trick.


----------



## MoBaby

hopeful: how many did you transfer?


----------



## MrsC8776

Honeycheeks and bubumaci ~ How did things go today? 

noasaint ~ How are things going? Is ER still set for tomorrow?


----------



## Jenn76

Hi Ladies!!! I've been quietly keeping up on all of your journey's but haven't posted for quite awhile since I haven't had anything to update on myself. 

Congratulations to All the Ladies that got their :bfp: : Haj, Jenny, Toucan, Lisa, MJ, DrSquid, Tiffttc, and Hopeful hope you all have a happy and healthy 9 months. It is so great to see so many success stories on here. 

Mrs C I am so glad that you have decided to stick with us and do such a great job maintaining the front page. As this blog is very active and it is hard to scan through all these posts and catch everything that is going on. Your dedication to that front page is appreciated.

Hi to all the new ladies! There are so many that I can't list them all. I wish you all the best with your IVF. Here's hoping there are many many more :bfp: to come. 

Oneof I am so sorry to hear that your cycle got canceled. I know how frustrated you must be. I hope you have success with the IUI.

Angie - I am 36 and I totally understand where you are coming from had I known 10 years ago that fertility would be a problem I would have started back then. But of course I wanted to have a stable job and finances before I started. We've been TTC for 3 years now and are just starting IVF #1. I can't believe your boss would put those negative thoughts in your head, that's horrible. You need to keep positive I believe us older ladies will get our BFP's too!!

Tella - Good Luck with your ER!!! 

AFM - I finally had my MRI today :bunny: and thanks to the miracle of technology they were able to send the results immediately to my RE. The results were neither great nor horrible, I have 3 dermoids in my ovaries (two in one and one in the other). If you don't know what that is google it they are creepy!! Mine are all 2-3cm which is borderline for needing surgery. If I do surgery I risk losing my ovaries so I have opted to not do surgery and proceed with my IVF and my RE has supported me in this decision. They warned me that I may not produce as many follicles and there many be issues retrieving them but compared to losing my ovaries I think I would rather do the IVF with dermoids intact. 

I start the nasal spary tomorrow and have my class for injections on Thursday. My down reg check is July 11th and if all goes well I start the injections on the 12th. This would put me ER around July 20-23 and ET July 25-28. Anyone else close to me with their cyces????


----------



## ashknowsbest

Jen - I'm really close to you in timing. I start stims on Lupron on July 8th and then stims shortly after. Estimated ER is July 25th, unless I respond really good and they need to get them out sooner and ET a few days after that!


----------



## never2late70

Jenn76 said:


> Hi Ladies!!! I've been quietly keeping up on all of your journey's but haven't posted for quite awhile since I haven't had anything to update on myself.
> 
> Congratulations to All the Ladies that got their :bfp: : Haj, Jenny, Toucan, Lisa, MJ, DrSquid, Tiffttc, and Hopeful hope you all have a happy and healthy 9 months. It is so great to see so many success stories on here.
> 
> Mrs C I am so glad that you have decided to stick with us and do such a great job maintaining the front page. As this blog is very active and it is hard to scan through all these posts and catch everything that is going on. Your dedication to that front page is appreciated.
> 
> Hi to all the new ladies! There are so many that I can't list them all. I wish you all the best with your IVF. Here's hoping there are many many more :bfp: to come.
> 
> Oneof I am so sorry to hear that your cycle got canceled. I know how frustrated you must be. I hope you have success with the IUI.
> 
> Angie - I am 36 and I totally understand where you are coming from had I known 10 years ago that fertility would be a problem I would have started back then. But of course I wanted to have a stable job and finances before I started. We've been TTC for 3 years now and are just starting IVF #1. I can't believe your boss would put those negative thoughts in your head, that's horrible. You need to keep positive I believe us older ladies will get our BFP's too!!
> 
> Tella - Good Luck with your ER!!!
> 
> AFM - I finally had my MRI today :bunny: and thanks to the miracle of technology they were able to send the results immediately to my RE. The results were neither great nor horrible, I have 3 dermoids in my ovaries (two in one and one in the other). If you don't know what that is google it they are creepy!! Mine are all 2-3cm which is borderline for needing surgery. If I do surgery I risk losing my ovaries so I have opted to not do surgery and proceed with my IVF and my RE has supported me in this decision. They warned me that I may not produce as many follicles and there many be issues retrieving them but compared to losing my ovaries I think I would rather do the IVF with dermoids intact.
> 
> I start the nasal spary tomorrow and have my class for injections on Thursday. My down reg check is July 11th and if all goes well I start the injections on the 12th. This would put me ER around July 20-23 and ET July 25-28. Anyone else close to me with their cyces????

Awesome! How exciting for you to get started. I am going to google Dermoids.
I start BCP on July 8th and take them through the 31st. Then 8/5/12 the fun begins (stims) I am so anxious!


----------



## Hopeful4911

MoBaby said:


> hopeful: how many did you transfer?

I transferred 2. One was a good looking blast the other was just alittle behind.


----------



## Atma

oneof14 said:


> Well, I just go the call. They cancelled my cycle. I am completey devastated. I didnt speak to the doctor yet, just the nurse and she said the doctor seems to think it was the protocol I was on. My follies were all over the place. They are converting into an IUI. I am heartbroken and afraid that the next protocol wont work either.

Thats sad! Dont worry though, it happened to my friend but everything was normal the next cycle and she has 9month old twin boys. Hope all goes well for you in the next cycle


----------



## Atma

ashknowsbest said:


> ATMA - wow your ER is very soon! Are you nervous, excited? Good luck with it! How long have you been TTC?
> 
> I'm doing good. Just waiting to get started on the stims. I'm not nervous about them since I've injected myself before. I just really want to get on with this, we've been TTC for about 19 months and I'm just ready to have success already.

Hi! We have been TTC for 26 months with two early miscarriage. I like my RE, he is very experienced and patient with my questions. I have a scan and bloodwork tomorrow to check progress. Cant wait for ER, hope he has the rght protocol etc. Are you excited about your IVF class?


----------



## Atma

drsquid said:


> Never - in 39. I'm a bit of a different case however in that I am single and did not attempt to get pregnant prior. I did 4 iuis which I found out later failed due to bad sperm

Hi Drsquid, Congrats on bfp! did you star with lupron first? I am 39 with two miscarriages (both natural) and now on ivf cycle 1. My re started on stims on day 2 of my cycle and he has m tenttive for er on 3rd to 5th of July. All depends on b/w and u/s tomorrow.


----------



## Jenn76

ashknowsbest said:


> Jen - I'm really close to you in timing. I start stims on Lupron on July 8th and then stims shortly after. Estimated ER is July 25th, unless I respond really good and they need to get them out sooner and ET a few days after that!

Great to know someone else is on a similar schedule. Are you doing a 3 day transfer or 5? I'm doing the 5 day.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Atma said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> ATMA - wow your ER is very soon! Are you nervous, excited? Good luck with it! How long have you been TTC?
> 
> I'm doing good. Just waiting to get started on the stims. I'm not nervous about them since I've injected myself before. I just really want to get on with this, we've been TTC for about 19 months and I'm just ready to have success already.
> 
> Hi! We have been TTC for 26 months with two early miscarriage. I like my RE, he is very experienced and patient with my questions. I have a scan and bloodwork tomorrow to check progress. Cant wait for ER, hope he has the rght protocol etc. Are you excited about your IVF class?Click to expand...

Sorry to hear abou your miscarriages :hugs: When do you go for ER? Is this your first IVF? I'm kind of excited about the IVF class. I mean, I already know how to do the GonalF shot so I'll be learning the lupron menopur and PIO shots ... I don't feel overwhelmed or anything, I'm just really ready to get things started.


----------



## never2late70

So are any of you on any kind of special diet? I have completely cut out caffeine. Including soda. No bread. No sugar. No potatoes. 

The dietician at my RE/FS gave me a recipe for smoothies to drink every morning. It's frozen blueberries, raspberries, blackberries and cherries 1/2 cup of Kale 1/2 of plain organic yogurt. 1 cup of whole vitiman D milk and blend. It's pretty darn good. She told me to drink plenty of whole milk. which is hard for me because I was never a big milk drinker but when I would drink it, it would be 2%. She has me eating almonds, Kale chips and lots of green veggies and salads with light vinegrette dressings. Lots of Salmon and baked skinless chicken. The diet is ok, but is already getting old..lol I really miss chips and cookies :dohh:

Do you guys know or have any other suggestions for fertility nutrician?

ps..fat free ice cream is still allowed in moderation..:happydance:

41
5"10
165 pounds


----------



## Jenn76

never2late70 said:


> Awesome! How exciting for you to get started. I am going to google Dermoids.
> I start BCP on July 8th and take them through the 31st. Then 8/5/12 the fun begins (stims) I am so anxious!


I'm sure you'll find them creepy.... when I was told and the doctor described them to me all i could think was that I have aliens inside of me. They sometimes have teeth, hair, skin, even eyes. DH keeps making jokes that I was part of multiples and I ate my siblings.... not funny at all. Luckily they are not cancer and pretty common.

Yeah for you getting started too! I know exactly how you feel being anxious. It took 4 months to get my MRI and I've been very impatient the whole time. Reading this blog helps but also can make things worse. I love hearing about people having success but there are so many things you hear about that you never thought of it makes you nervous. I think if this IVF is successful I might become a hermit and live in a bubble trying to make it to term.


----------



## MoBaby

Hopeful4911 said:


> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> hopeful: how many did you transfer?
> 
> I transferred 2. One was a good looking blast the other was just alittle behind.Click to expand...

wonder if you have twinnies in there w/ your dark lines!


----------



## drsquid

Atma- yes I started .1 of lupron on may 11. June 1 I started 150 of Menopur in the am
And 225 gonal f in the pm. Trigger was with 5000 units on June 11 and Er June 13.


----------



## drsquid

As far as diet. I was always a reasonably healthy eater (I eat a lot of fruit and salads) however I cut nothing out of my diet. I cut down to 200 mg of caffeine. I think while eating healthy is a good idea, stressing yourself out over a diet only defeats the point. All things in balance and moderation.


----------



## never2late70

Jenn76 said:


> never2late70 said:
> 
> 
> Awesome! How exciting for you to get started. I am going to google Dermoids.
> I start BCP on July 8th and take them through the 31st. Then 8/5/12 the fun begins (stims) I am so anxious!
> 
> 
> I'm sure you'll find them creepy.... when I was told and the doctor described them to me all i could think was that I have aliens inside of me. They sometimes have teeth, hair, skin, even eyes. DH keeps making jokes that I was part of multiples and I ate my siblings.... not funny at all. Luckily they are not cancer and pretty common.
> 
> Yeah for you getting started too! I know exactly how you feel being anxious. It took 4 months to get my MRI and I've been very impatient the whole time. Reading this blog helps but also can make things worse. I love hearing about people having success but there are so many things you hear about that you never thought of it makes you nervous. I think if this IVF is successful I might become a hermit and live in a bubble trying to make it to term.Click to expand...

Yikes! Just googled images..:nope: How scary!


----------



## never2late70

drsquid said:


> As far as diet. I was always a reasonably healthy eater (I eat a lot of fruit and salads) however I cut nothing out of my diet. I cut down to 200 mg of caffeine. I think while eating healthy is a good idea, stressing yourself out over a diet only defeats the point. All things in balance and moderation.

Thats exactly what I said! 
I am not gonna stress myself out but I will do the best I can to eat right!


----------



## Hopeful4911

MoBaby said:


> Hopeful4911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> hopeful: how many did you transfer?
> 
> I transferred 2. One was a good looking blast the other was just alittle behind.Click to expand...
> 
> wonder if you have twinnies in there w/ your dark lines!Click to expand...

I hope!! Hubby and I would be thrilled if we found out twins!!


----------



## Atma

ashknowsbest said:


> Atma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> ATMA - wow your ER is very soon! Are you nervous, excited? Good luck with it! How long have you been TTC?
> 
> I'm doing good. Just waiting to get started on the stims. I'm not nervous about them since I've injected myself before. I just really want to get on with this, we've been TTC for about 19 months and I'm just ready to have success already.
> 
> Hi! We have been TTC for 26 months with two early miscarriage. I like my RE, he is very experienced and patient with my questions. I have a scan and bloodwork tomorrow to check progress. Cant wait for ER, hope he has the rght protocol etc. Are you excited about your IVF class?Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to hear abou your miscarriages :hugs: When do you go for ER? Is this your first IVF? I'm kind of excited about the IVF class. I mean, I already know how to do the GonalF shot so I'll be learning the lupron menopur and PIO shots ... I don't feel overwhelmed or anything, I'm just really ready to get things started.Click to expand...

This is my first ivf. I dont have a confirmed date and it depends on how my follies develop. Hopefully between 3rd and 5th july, keeping fingers crossed! Waiting for ivf feels like the longest time. Right?


----------



## Atma

drsquid said:


> Atma- yes I started .1 of lupron on may 11. June 1 I started 150 of Menopur in the am
> And 225 gonal f in the pm. Trigger was with 5000 units on June 11 and Er June 13.

Thanks! Sounds like am on a different protocol.


----------



## Atma

never2late70 said:


> So are any of you on any kind of special diet? I have completely cut out caffeine. Including soda. No bread. No sugar. No potatoes.
> 
> The dietician at my RE/FS gave me a recipe for smoothies to drink every morning. It's frozen blueberries, raspberries, blackberries and cherries 1/2 cup of Kale 1/2 of plain organic yogurt. 1 cup of whole vitiman D milk and blend. It's pretty darn good. She told me to drink plenty of whole milk. which is hard for me because I was never a big milk drinker but when I would drink it, it would be 2%. She has me eating almonds, Kale chips and lots of green veggies and salads with light vinegrette dressings. Lots of Salmon and baked skinless chicken. The diet is ok, but is already getting old..lol I really miss chips and cookies :dohh:
> 
> Do you guys know or have any other suggestions for fertility nutrician?
> 
> ps..fat free ice cream is still allowed in moderation..:happydance:
> 
> 41
> 5"10
> 165 pounds

Hi! I had to cut down caffeine which is driving me crazy. Otherwise i am usually good with eating healthy - veggies and lean meat. U seem to be doing very well with ur diet...great!


----------



## Atma

Hopeful4911 said:


> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopeful4911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> hopeful: how many did you transfer?
> 
> I transferred 2. One was a good looking blast the other was just alittle behind.Click to expand...
> 
> wonder if you have twinnies in there w/ your dark lines!Click to expand...
> 
> I hope!! Hubby and I would be thrilled if we found out twins!!Click to expand...

Hi Hopeful, congratulations! the image is dark and looks like twins...! 
:happydance::happydance:

Btw, did u also go for blood work on day 14 or did ur re suggest an frer?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah it does seem like forever. I'm very anxious and I've also done 4 IUI's so I'm so ready to move on.


----------



## Hopeful4911

Atma said:


> Hopeful4911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopeful4911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> hopeful: how many did you transfer?
> 
> I transferred 2. One was a good looking blast the other was just alittle behind.Click to expand...
> 
> wonder if you have twinnies in there w/ your dark lines!Click to expand...
> 
> I hope!! Hubby and I would be thrilled if we found out twins!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Hopeful, congratulations! the image is dark and looks like twins...!
> :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Btw, did u also go for blood work on day 14 or did ur re suggest an frer?Click to expand...

Thank you!!
I was supposed to go for my first Beta today but things got a little messed up and I wasnt able to do it today. So my RE (whoh is out of state) told me to make an appointment with a local OB/GYN since I got 2 positive tests. But they never suggested or told me when to test before my bloodwork.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hi All, I know I have said this before, but wow this room moves fast! I wasn&#8217;t around yesterday or today and I&#8217;m trying to get all caught up. :o)
Tella- GL with your ER!

Drs- Yay, I&#8217;m so happy for your BFP!!

One- I am SO sorry to hear about your cycle. Hopefully this IUI will work and you won&#8217;t have to do IVF!

Blue- How did the pio go tonight?

Ash- I hope your IVF class goes well! 

AndreaFlorida- I hope everything works out ok. Are you on a military base?

Hopeful and Georx- Hopefully we get lots of good news on Thursday from both of you! Sorry you have to wait Hopeful!

Jenn- Sounds like we will be pretty close with our cycles. I start Lupron July 9th and go from there.

Never- I&#8217;m going to have to try your smoothie as I have a smoothie every morning for breakfast! 

I&#8217;m SO sorry if I missed anyone! AFM, I had my IVF consent appointment with my RE today. We talked about what it might look like with different numbers of follicles and she told me not to be upset if I don&#8217;t get too many follicles due to the DOR. We also talked about how many they would transfer and everything. Now, I go for my suppression ultrasound in a week. I am on BCP until next Tuesday then I start the microdose of Lupron a week from this Friday. I&#8217;m ready!!


----------



## everhopeful

Drs, hopeful and Georx- congratulations!! Brilliant, brilliant news. Good luck on Thursday hopeful and Georx.

Oneof- do you get to do IUI this round? Fingers crossed for you! 

AFM- I went for my scan last night and was given the all clear to start stims. 150 gonal f each day till my next scan on Thursday.

Hope everyone has a good day!
Xx


----------



## bubumaci

Hi everybody :wave:
Sorry I wasn't online yesterday - was just relaxing and trying to get my Mummy Karma to work :)

So ET was yesterday afternoon. One was just developing to a blast and the other was still a morula at the time of transfer... The doctor said it could be better...
But what I found quite comforting - I was given two pictures of the two little ones transferred and at 12:36, both were morulas (so on the picture) ... at 15:20, at the time of transfer, one had progressed to the blastocyst stage - so, apart from finding that fascinating, I am still hoping that the development is good and that we will get some implanting :)

DH was so sweet! When he came home, he stroked and kissed my belly and said "grow, little ones, grow" (... not to sound crazy, but I have been doing the same *lol*)

Oh - and when I mentioned my bloating (which has been quite severe and actually yesterday, I was sore on my left side) the U/S showed that my left ovary is quite enlarged. But since the Dr. did the transfer, I am guessing he wasn't too concerned?

Sunday I go for my first blood test FX'd

@ One - I am so sorry that your cycle was cancelled - but perhaps it is better this way, as devastating it is, to wait and see if IUI works this time, rather than having to have the operation (which - even though short - is still surgery which can have complications) with bad results :hugs: I hope that IUI works and if not, at least they will get the meds right in the next cycle :hugs:


----------



## Tella

oneof14 said:


> Well, I just go the call. They cancelled my cycle. I am completey devastated. I didnt speak to the doctor yet, just the nurse and she said the doctor seems to think it was the protocol I was on. My follies were all over the place. They are converting into an IUI. I am heartbroken and afraid that the next protocol wont work either.




oneof14 said:


> Thanks Ladies. I am so devsatated with this news and I feel so defeated. I spoke to my doctor and he seems to think its was my protocol and that the next time, if there is a next time, he will have me on lupron. He was also sounded very promising about the IUI. Which I've had 3 with no success.
> 
> I feel better that he thinks I will get pregnant with the right protocol. I asked him what if I dont respond to the lupron and he was reassuring me that I will.
> 
> Its just so upsetting since I've been going EVERYDAY for b/w & u/s since I started. But I am hopeful that the next protocol will work.
> 
> I following all you ladies and hoping and praying you all get your BFP!!

Im so sorry to read about your cycle being cancelled but i agree that you would rather change to a protocol that will ensure you have healthy eggies and healthy embies. A failed cycle is far worse. I think my first protocol was the wrong one for me as well. Considering on the long lupron one, i have produced far more and hopefully better follies than on the short one.

Fx;d that the IUI is a success!!! :hugs:



AndreaFlorida said:


> So sorry love :( that stinks......praying that the IUI miraculously works :) Gotta keep faith :)

I cant believe you havent tested. Your chart looks great!!!!!!!!!! :test:



Jenn76 said:


> Hi Ladies!!! I've been quietly keeping up on all of your journey's but haven't posted for quite awhile since I haven't had anything to update on myself.
> 
> Congratulations to All the Ladies that got their :bfp: : Haj, Jenny, Toucan, Lisa, MJ, DrSquid, Tiffttc, and Hopeful hope you all have a happy and healthy 9 months. It is so great to see so many success stories on here.
> 
> Mrs C I am so glad that you have decided to stick with us and do such a great job maintaining the front page. As this blog is very active and it is hard to scan through all these posts and catch everything that is going on. Your dedication to that front page is appreciated.
> 
> Hi to all the new ladies! There are so many that I can't list them all. I wish you all the best with your IVF. Here's hoping there are many many more :bfp: to come.
> 
> Oneof I am so sorry to hear that your cycle got canceled. I know how frustrated you must be. I hope you have success with the IUI.
> 
> Angie - I am 36 and I totally understand where you are coming from had I known 10 years ago that fertility would be a problem I would have started back then. But of course I wanted to have a stable job and finances before I started. We've been TTC for 3 years now and are just starting IVF #1. I can't believe your boss would put those negative thoughts in your head, that's horrible. You need to keep positive I believe us older ladies will get our BFP's too!!
> 
> Tella - Good Luck with your ER!!!
> 
> AFM - I finally had my MRI today :bunny: and thanks to the miracle of technology they were able to send the results immediately to my RE. The results were neither great nor horrible, I have 3 dermoids in my ovaries (two in one and one in the other). If you don't know what that is google it they are creepy!! Mine are all 2-3cm which is borderline for needing surgery. If I do surgery I risk losing my ovaries so I have opted to not do surgery and proceed with my IVF and my RE has supported me in this decision. They warned me that I may not produce as many follicles and there many be issues retrieving them but compared to losing my ovaries I think I would rather do the IVF with dermoids intact.
> 
> I start the nasal spary tomorrow and have my class for injections on Thursday. My down reg check is July 11th and if all goes well I start the injections on the 12th. This would put me ER around July 20-23 and ET July 25-28. Anyone else close to me with their cyces????

Thanks, tomorrow this time i will be recovering and eating lots of sweet stuff :haha:

WOW that is really scary!!!! But im glad you can continue with IVF, ultimately you only need a few great eggies to work!



never2late70 said:


> So are any of you on any kind of special diet? I have completely cut out caffeine. Including soda. No bread. No sugar. No potatoes.
> 
> The dietician at my RE/FS gave me a recipe for smoothies to drink every morning. It's frozen blueberries, raspberries, blackberries and cherries 1/2 cup of Kale 1/2 of plain organic yogurt. 1 cup of whole vitiman D milk and blend. It's pretty darn good. She told me to drink plenty of whole milk. which is hard for me because I was never a big milk drinker but when I would drink it, it would be 2%. She has me eating almonds, Kale chips and lots of green veggies and salads with light vinegrette dressings. Lots of Salmon and baked skinless chicken. The diet is ok, but is already getting old..lol I really miss chips and cookies :dohh:
> 
> Do you guys know or have any other suggestions for fertility nutrician?
> 
> ps..fat free ice cream is still allowed in moderation..:happydance:
> 
> 41
> 5"10
> 165 pounds

I have cut caffiene out since December so that i no long a issue. But i might have a decaf cuppucino on the odd occasion.

Then i also followed a no carbs after 3, and only complex carbs before 3. This is to assist with egg quality as it was a issue wiht me first IVF. I also do one serving of whole milk a day and no sugars.

Lots of green veggies, salad and lean meat.



everhopeful said:


> Drs, hopeful and Georx- congratulations!! Brilliant, brilliant news. Good luck on Thursday hopeful and Georx.
> 
> Oneof- do you get to do IUI this round? Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> AFM- I went for my scan last night and was given the all clear to start stims. 150 gonal f each day till my next scan on Thursday.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day!
> Xx

:happydance: yay for starting!!!! ER will be here before you know it.



bubumaci said:


> Hi everybody :wave:
> Sorry I wasn't online yesterday - was just relaxing and trying to get my Mummy Karma to work :)
> 
> So ET was yesterday afternoon. One was just developing to a blast and the other was still a morula at the time of transfer... The doctor said it could be better...
> But what I found quite comforting - I was given two pictures of the two little ones transferred and at 12:36, both were morulas (so on the picture) ... at 15:20, at the time of transfer, one had progressed to the blastocyst stage - so, apart from finding that fascinating, I am still hoping that the development is good and that we will get some implanting :)
> 
> DH was so sweet! When he came home, he stroked and kissed my belly and said "grow, little ones, grow" (... not to sound crazy, but I have been doing the same *lol*)
> 
> Oh - and when I mentioned my bloating (which has been quite severe and actually yesterday, I was sore on my left side) the U/S showed that my left ovary is quite enlarged. But since the Dr. did the transfer, I am guessing he wasn't too concerned?
> 
> Sunday I go for my first blood test FX'd
> 
> @ One - I am so sorry that your cycle was cancelled - but perhaps it is better this way, as devastating it is, to wait and see if IUI works this time, rather than having to have the operation (which - even though short - is still surgery which can have complications) with bad results :hugs: I hope that IUI works and if not, at least they will get the meds right in the next cycle :hugs:

Yeah for being PUPO wiht twins!!!!!!!!!! Grow and attach little ones!!!!

AFM > My ovaries is very sore, i cant wait to get all these eggies out of me and my ovaries to shrink back to size.

Acu lady is very happy with my body's state and believes we are in optimal condition. 

DH have strick instructions to get me a order of sweet things and sushi for tomorrow night. :haha:


----------



## jchic

Bubu - you are PUPO now!

Hopeful - congrats honey!

Tella - are you excited?

One - Ugh, this is such a blow. I am so sorry....KNOW that its best to switch protocols if its not working, glad your RE is on top of that!


----------



## bubumaci

Thanks Ladies!

I daren't change my status, for fear of jinxing it... I wish I could look inside and see what is happening :) I can't stop looking (in between work of course) at the pictures of the two little morulas :) :)

Tella - good luck! I hope everything goes well :hugs:


----------



## bubumaci

OK ... I'm just going to be optimistic and change my status anyway... :)


----------



## tiffttc

HEY girls soo.........i rang my clinic yesterday morning and earlyest they will test is tommorrow morning at 10.45 am so i will no for defo but i done another test on sun and they line was nearly as dark as the second line it was actully really like the second test that hopeful put up iam really anxious for tommorrow i cant wait:happydance::cloud9::happydance:

HOPEFUL & SQUID-:wohoo: a very big congrats :happydance:


----------



## Tella

jchic said:


> Bubu - you are PUPO now!
> 
> Hopeful - congrats honey!
> 
> Tella - are you excited?
> 
> One - Ugh, this is such a blow. I am so sorry....KNOW that its best to switch protocols if its not working, glad your RE is on top of that!

Im super excited, but its gonna be the longest weekend again!!!! Which should be good normally but i would just want to get it pass.



bubumaci said:


> OK ... I'm just going to be optimistic and change my status anyway... :)

:happydance: Glad you being optimistic, fx'd for you!!! :flower:


----------



## bubumaci

That's so exciting Tiff! I am excited for you :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

babyonmyown - I sart lupron July 8th so we're very close in cycles. :)


----------



## tiffttc

never2late70 said:


> Tiff, Hopeful and Dr Squid:
> I hope you don't mind me asking, but I am super curious how old you ladies are? I am only asking because I am 41 and looking for a little encouragement :thumbup: I will be using my own eggs.
> 
> I totally understand if you don't want to answer that question. :wacko:
> 
> Thank you,
> ~Angie

I dont mind saying my age but you will prob think iam mad for wanting a baby so young iam 19yrs old but my clinic told me i had a 50-60% chance of it working the first time the only problem me and my dh had was hes motility was low and he had a lot of abnormal sperm and was only good enough for icsi my dh is the same age as me so you can image my shock when it didnt happen on its own and i was told we needed to do ivf 
But dont worry you will get your bfp :hugs:


----------



## drsquid

*hugs* to all. just a quick one as i have to run off to work (first day back after 2 weeks at court and i have to go to court again tomorrow). did another test this am

Spoiler
https://img42.imageshack.us/img42/3126/photo2eos.jpg


----------



## tiffttc

drsquid said:


> *hugs* to all. just a quick one as i have to run off to work (first day back after 2 weeks at court and i have to go to court again tomorrow). did another test this am
> 
> Spoiler
> https://img42.imageshack.us/img42/3126/photo2eos.jpg

i used the same tests as you and mine were exactly like yours the line got darker each time i done it how do you upload them pics i would love to upload mine and i dont mean to sound stupid but what is a beta???

I THINK YOU ARE TOTALLY PREGGERS!!!!CONGRATS:bunny::happydance::bunny:


----------



## oneof14

So exciting drsquid & tiff!!!! Congratulations!! Happy & healthy 9 months


----------



## Hopeful4911

Thats so awesome Tiff && Drsquid!! Congrats!!!! :happydance:


----------



## never2late70

Did any of you take any time off from work after Egg Transfer? Aside for the ET day itself? If so, how much time do suggest to take off?

Thanks,
Angie


----------



## loyla

I took an extended lunch for mine, but I have an office job and didn't really need to move around too much. The process took about an hour and a half(including the required rest @ facility)


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats Tiff and drsquid!


Bah! Scan day did not go well. Very disappointing given the high standards set from the last cycle. I've got 10 follies (last time I had about 15 at this point) but only 4 are worth noting at the moment. The clinic has upped my dose to 300 units :shock: this time I got it right from the doctors mouth! So they're hoping that will give my ass a kicking and get the other follies growing plus have a few more pop up. They started me lower this cycle due to the OHSS last time so they think thats why I'm lagging, they figure my threshold was somewhere between that starting dose and this one. It sucks. I'll be happy if we can get 15 eggs though and if we do hopefully it will lower my chances of getting OHSS this time. Next scan thursday. Please think eggy growing thoughts. 

Ok so after 6 days of stims (about) how many follies did you all have and for those who've had collection how many did you end up getting? I'm a little worried.


----------



## iamme28928

have any of u ladies done icsi with low sperm morph xx


----------



## drsquid

kelly- fingers crossed this kicks those follies in the tush

iamme- i did icsi but that was because it was recommended with frozen sperm

never- i went straight to court on public transport and sat there all day after my et. 

tiff- put the images on a web page (i used imageshack) thenjust click the little button that lookslike a mountain (along the top bar of the message box when you are typing, 2nd from last). it asks for a link. a beta is the blood test to look at your actual levels of hcg (the pregnancy tests are qualitative ie.. hormone present or not(though they will darken), the blood test is quantitative ie how much hormone is present)


----------



## Atma

Kelly9 said:


> Congrats Tiff and drsquid!
> 
> 
> Bah! Scan day did not go well. Very disappointing given the high standards set from the last cycle. I've got 10 follies (last time I had about 15 at this point) but only 4 are worth noting at the moment. The clinic has upped my dose to 300 units :shock: this time I got it right from the doctors mouth! So they're hoping that will give my ass a kicking and get the other follies growing plus have a few more pop up. They started me lower this cycle due to the OHSS last time so they think thats why I'm lagging, they figure my threshold was somewhere between that starting dose and this one. It sucks. I'll be happy if we can get 15 eggs though and if we do hopefully it will lower my chances of getting OHSS this time. Next scan thursday. Please think eggy growing thoughts.
> 
> Ok so after 6 days of stims (about) how many follies did you all have and for those who've had collection how many did you end up getting? I'm a little worried.

Hi Kelly, today is my day 5 of stims, had bw and ultrasound this morning. My doc did the u/s, so am positive . He says that there are 5 in each vary and asked me to continue stims and next u/s is on Thursday. I am 39 yrsold and doc says this is normal.....keeping fingers crossed. When is ur next u/s? Take care


----------



## iamme28928

anyone else did icsi cos of sperm morph xx


----------



## Kelly9

Atma mine is thursday as well. I'm 27 and got 20 eggs last cycle so thats why I'm worried. out of the 20 15 were mature 11 fertilized and 10 were good for freezing/transfer. Did they say how many bigger ones vs smaller ones you had?


----------



## jchic

iamme - my husband and I are doing ICSI bc of low morph and because I have endo....we start estrogen primming on CD21 of my next cycle (about 3 weeks out)


----------



## jchic

Kelly, thats alot of eggs! :)


----------



## iamme28928

my hubby only has 1% morph so we are veryy concerned?xx


----------



## never2late70

Atma said:


> Kelly9 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Tiff and drsquid!
> 
> 
> Bah! Scan day did not go well. Very disappointing given the high standards set from the last cycle. I've got 10 follies (last time I had about 15 at this point) but only 4 are worth noting at the moment. The clinic has upped my dose to 300 units :shock: this time I got it right from the doctors mouth! So they're hoping that will give my ass a kicking and get the other follies growing plus have a few more pop up. They started me lower this cycle due to the OHSS last time so they think thats why I'm lagging, they figure my threshold was somewhere between that starting dose and this one. It sucks. I'll be happy if we can get 15 eggs though and if we do hopefully it will lower my chances of getting OHSS this time. Next scan thursday. Please think eggy growing thoughts.
> 
> Ok so after 6 days of stims (about) how many follies did you all have and for those who've had collection how many did you end up getting? I'm a little worried.
> 
> Hi Kelly, today is my day 5 of stims, had bw and ultrasound this morning. My doc did the u/s, so am positive . He says that there are 5 in each vary and asked me to continue stims and next u/s is on Thursday. I am 39 yrsold and doc says this is normal.....keeping fingers crossed. When is ur next u/s? Take careClick to expand...

I am so following your story, because I am 41 and and so nervous of our outcome. My husband is 39 superman sperm, perfect labs. I had great labs, clear HSG, responded well to Clomid, but still BFN. We don't smoke or drink and we're both in pretty good shape. I am praying that the ICSI will work and that I have great eggs just hard to penetrate shells. :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

jchic I know it is for some but for me it's not which makes me worry about my egg quality though I keep telling myself FSH was greatand last time no issues. Just a sucky cycle. I guess. 

never2late follow away. I'm only 27 and my husband has issues with his sperm in most area, counts motility and morph so thats our reason for needing ICSI. We do have a miracle son who decided to come along the month before we were suppose to start icis the very fitst time which was the best surprise ever.


----------



## never2late70

I'm following and praying for EVERYONE, but I am super interested in the outcomes for the woman close to my age range..so nerve racking. Although I have come to the conclusion that fertility knows no age and does not discriminate :nope:

This thread is so exciting to me and gives me so much hope.

Thank you all!:hugs:


----------



## BlueStorm

iamme28928 said:


> my hubby only has 1% morph so we are veryy concerned?xx

My DH has below 1% morph and we did ICSI. Out of 15 eggs 10 fertilized with ICSI and 5 made it to blastocyst stage. If you are doing IVF w\ ICSI there is really no reason to be concerned with low morph. I know it is very concerning to find out that the morph with ICSI there is a way around that


----------



## ashknowsbest

never2late - I'm in almost the same situation as you, except that I'm younger. I'm 24 I've checked out fine and like your OH my OH has superman sperm, his labs are always GREAT! I'm hoping that I have great eggs just hard to penetrate shells too :) FX'd the IVF works for both of us.


----------



## SmileyKez

I just popped back in to catch up on how everyone that was on the thread at the start was doing but crikey, it huuuuge so I am never gonna make my way thru all the posts, anyone care to summarise lol? 

Hope you ladies are all doing ok and there are some bfps in here!


----------



## michelle01

Never - I am 38 and there is nothing wrong with my DH, the only thing they have found with me is that I have MTHFR, my egg quality is good, but still my 1st IVF ended in an early MC and they don't really know why. I was able to concieve my son naturally when I was 34, going on 35 with no issues, and after that it has all went downhill for me!! I have always had issues with fibriods, polys, etc..., but never imagined that trying to give my son a sibling would be this hard.

I just pray that this next cycle with IVF has a much better outcome!!


----------



## never2late70

michelle01 said:


> Never - I am 38 and there is nothing wrong with my DH, the only thing they have found with me is that I have MTHFR, my egg quality is good, but still my 1st IVF ended in an early MC and they don't really know why. I was able to concieve my son naturally when I was 34, going on 35 with no issues, and after that it has all went downhill for me!! I have always had issues with fibriods, polys, etc..., but never imagined that trying to give my son a sibling would be this hard.
> 
> I just pray that this next cycle with IVF has a much better outcome!!

I will pray for that too, for you. :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Michelle I agree! Though my son was a miracle after being told we'd never get pregnant on our own. I never thought it would take this long with ICSI or be this hard, but then again I did get pregnant the first round but we lost our daughter half way through. I still can't help but think I just want a sibling for my son.


----------



## never2late70

Kelly9 said:


> Michelle I agree! Though my son was a miracle after being told we'd never get pregnant on our own. I never thought it would take this long with ICSI or be this hard, but then again I did get pregnant the first round but we lost our daughter half way through. I still can't help but think I just want a sibling for my son.

If you don't mind me asking what is SCT?


----------



## michelle01

Kelly9 said:


> Michelle I agree! Though my son was a miracle after being told we'd never get pregnant on our own. I never thought it would take this long with ICSI or be this hard, but then again I did get pregnant the first round but we lost our daughter half way through. I still can't help but think I just want a sibling for my son.

I have a good feeling for both of us during our next cycles....our sons will get their siblings!!!! I know this time is going to work, just a good feeling :winkwink:


----------



## Hopeful4911

iamme28928 said:


> my hubby only has 1% morph so we are veryy concerned?xx

Hi iamme! We also did ICSI because my hubby had 1% morph, and 35% motile and only had a count of like 5 million. Just got my BFP a couple days ago. I was also concerned about it, but it worked for us. Dont forget they just need enough good sperm to fertilize the amount of eggs. We had 7 eggs, all 7 fertilized we only lost one. Good Luck!


----------



## oneof14

Hey ladies, had my first round of IUI today, second one is tomorrow, after my ivf cycle got cancelled! DH's specimen was great! I wish I was confident of the outcome! 

I'm still so extremely depressed that the cycle was cancelled and I'm just praying I have a much better response to the next protocol.

We are starting again in August!


----------



## never2late70

oneof14 said:


> Hey ladies, had my first round of IUI today, second one is tomorrow, after my ivf cycle got cancelled! DH's specimen was great! I wish I was confident of the outcome!
> 
> I'm still so extremely depressed that the cycle was cancelled and I'm just praying I have a much better response to the next protocol.
> 
> We are starting again in August!

Praying for you!
:hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

one - I still have my FX'd for you that you get your bfp through this IUI but I know how it can be hard to be positive when 3 already didn't work. And if this IUI doesn't work at least you have a plan in place for August :) Do they already know what protocol you will be trying in August?


----------



## Atma

Kelly9 said:


> Atma mine is thursday as well. I'm 27 and got 20 eggs last cycle so thats why I'm worried. out of the 20 15 were mature 11 fertilized and 10 were good for freezing/transfer. Did they say how many bigger ones vs smaller ones you had?

No, he did not say anything about the size. I will ask him on Thursday. Is there anything else that I should ask? Take care and good luck fot Thu :thumbup:


----------



## Atma

never2late70 said:


> I'm following and praying for EVERYONE, but I am super interested in the outcomes for the woman close to my age range..so nerve racking. Although I have come to the conclusion that fertility knows no age and does not discriminate :nope:
> 
> This thread is so exciting to me and gives me so much hope.
> 
> Thank you all!:hugs:

Hi never2late! This age stuff is so talked about, if only i had known this in my twenties :growlmad:. I am very close to your age and will keep u updated. We are also going for icsi although my husband got an A grade from the tests haha:.
Hope all goes well for u.:hugs:


----------



## Atma

oneof14 said:


> Hey ladies, had my first round of IUI today, second one is tomorrow, after my ivf cycle got cancelled! DH's specimen was great! I wish I was confident of the outcome!
> 
> I'm still so extremely depressed that the cycle was cancelled and I'm just praying I have a much better response to the next protocol.
> 
> We are starting again in August!

Praying for ur bfp :hugs: :thumbup:


----------



## Jenn76

SmileyKez said:


> I just popped back in to catch up on how everyone that was on the thread at the start was doing but crikey, it huuuuge so I am never gonna make my way thru all the posts, anyone care to summarise lol?
> 
> Hope you ladies are all doing ok and there are some bfps in here!

SmileyKez: Nice to hear from you, wow you are in your second trimester now congrats!! Hope you are feeling well. Mrs C has done a great job keeping the front page updated so you can get all the news there. 



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Jenn- Sounds like we will be pretty close with our cycles. I start Lupron July 9th and go from there.
> 
> Im SO sorry if I missed anyone! AFM, I had my IVF consent appointment with my RE today. We talked about what it might look like with different numbers of follicles and she told me not to be upset if I dont get too many follicles due to the DOR. We also talked about how many they would transfer and everything. Now, I go for my suppression ultrasound in a week. I am on BCP until next Tuesday then I start the microdose of Lupron a week from this Friday. Im ready!!

It's so exciting isn't it! You protocol seems close to Ash's mine is completely different. I started nasal spray today (5 times a day) that for 15 days then bravelle and Menopur for 12-15 days. Are you doing a five day transfer or three? Have you thought about how many embro's you will put back?



bubumaci said:


> So ET was yesterday afternoon. One was just developing to a blast and the other was still a morula at the time of transfer... The doctor said it could be better...
> But what I found quite comforting - I was given two pictures of the two little ones transferred and at 12:36, both were morulas (so on the picture) ... at 15:20, at the time of transfer, one had progressed to the blastocyst stage - so, apart from finding that fascinating, I am still hoping that the development is good and that we will get some implanting :)
> 
> DH was so sweet! When he came home, he stroked and kissed my belly and said "grow, little ones, grow" (... not to sound crazy, but I have been doing the same *lol*)
> 
> Oh - and when I mentioned my bloating (which has been quite severe and actually yesterday, I was sore on my left side) the U/S showed that my left ovary is quite enlarged. But since the Dr. did the transfer, I am guessing he wasn't too concerned?
> 
> Sunday I go for my first blood test FX'd

Congrats Bubu!! I think that's great that they give you pictures, and AWE your DH sound so sweet! Good luck with your blood tests!!!



tiffttc said:


> HEY girls soo.........i rang my clinic yesterday morning and earlyest they will test is tommorrow morning at 10.45 am so i will no for defo but i done another test on sun and they line was nearly as dark as the second line it was actully really like the second test that hopeful put up iam really anxious for tommorrow i cant wait:happydance::cloud9::happydance:
> 
> HOPEFUL & SQUID-:wohoo: a very big congrats :happydance:

Good luck tomorrow Tiffttc, here's hoping for a high beta.



drsquid said:


> *hugs* to all. just a quick one as i have to run off to work (first day back after 2 weeks at court and i have to go to court again tomorrow). did another test this am
> 
> Spoiler
> https://img42.imageshack.us/img42/3126/photo2eos.jpg

Looks Great Drsquid. :happydance:



oneof14 said:


> Hey ladies, had my first round of IUI today, second one is tomorrow, after my ivf cycle got cancelled! DH's specimen was great! I wish I was confident of the outcome!
> 
> I'm still so extremely depressed that the cycle was cancelled and I'm just praying I have a much better response to the next protocol.
> 
> We are starting again in August!

One try and remain positive I believe you will get your BFP! 


Never: I stress a lot about the age thing too. I always get excited when people my age or older get pregnant. My clinic will do IVF up to 45 and I know they value having a high success rate so I know they wouldn't do it if the odds were low. IVF will work for you I just know it!


----------



## Kelly9

never2late, it's a sacrococcygeal teratoma, very rare tumour attached to the tailbone area. Our daughters was very aggressive with a large blood flow so we went in for intrauterine surgery to help reduce or eliminate the blood flow (to help her heart pump), the surgery went well but she passed away a few hours after. I'm still not over it but with time it's getting easier to at least hide my emotions.


----------



## MoBaby

hi guys glad to see these bfps and new joiners and all the exciting cycles startibg! i see a lot more bfps this summer! 

today i began having some left pelvic pain. i had had it fow a few days but when i pee. today when i noticed the dull ache i decided to ask one of the ultrasound techs i trust to scan my left side. he scanned me and said lets find the uterus so i had to explain that its only on the right. Anyways on the left i have a freaking hematoma! it was fairly large. There is nothing that can be done about it so I will have to wait for my appt next week. Im going to have him scan me thurs/fri to see if its resolving. annoyed though.


----------



## drsquid

mo- bummer but as long as it is getting smaller, it will go away on its own. hope it stops hurting soon.

kelly- those are such horrible tumors. im sorry you went through that

jenn- the clinic should give pictures will all ivf. 

fingers crossed for my iui friends

afm- still waiting. quest labs apparently couldnt finish my labs til after 6 despite having them drawn at 9:30 this am... sigh


----------



## oneof14

ashknowsbest said:


> one - I still have my FX'd for you that you get your bfp through this IUI but I know how it can be hard to be positive when 3 already didn't work. And if this IUI doesn't work at least you have a plan in place for August :) Do they already know what protocol you will be trying in August?

Thanks Ash, he didn't go into a detail but he did mention lupron.


----------



## never2late70

Kelly9 said:


> never2late, it's a sacrococcygeal teratoma, very rare tumour attached to the tailbone area. Our daughters was very aggressive with a large blood flow so we went in for intrauterine surgery to help reduce or eliminate the blood flow (to help her heart pump), the surgery went well but she passed away a few hours after. I'm still not over it but with time it's getting easier to at least hide my emotions.

Heartbreaking..:cry:


----------



## Hopeful4911

Hi ladies!! So I just got out of the ER. I was having such terrible cramping, so bad it had me doubled over :( So I went to the ER and they took some blood and did an u/s. The ER Doc was so cold! She said that if it was an early miscarriage that there was nothing that she can do. I knew this but she was just so rude! She came back and told me my beta was low, 427. Im currently 12 days past 5 day transfer and confused. Is this beta low? Does anyone know? Im praying everything is ok and this pregnancy sticks. They also found cysts on both my ovaries which could explain the cramping. Just looking for any info on betas. 427-good or bad? Thanks ladies!!! I go again on thursday to have it checked again.


----------



## chellesama

Hopeful4911 said:


> Im currently 12 days past 5 day transfer and confused. Is this beta low? Does anyone know? Im praying everything is ok and this pregnancy sticks. They also found cysts on both my ovaries which could explain the cramping. Just looking for any info on betas. 427-good or bad? Thanks ladies!!! I go again on thursday to have it checked again.

Sorry to jump in on the thread; I've been lurking and following for months now.

The beta base has a list of beta numbers, but you'll have to add 5 days because it's only in DPO, nothing for IVF or FET. 

That said, that looks like a perfectly good beta number for just 12 past transfer! Well within the normal, healthy guidelines. I don't think that particular doctor has dealt much with very, very early pregnancies.

Chellesama


----------



## GettingBroody

So sorry to hear that you had to go to ER Hopeful :hugs: and that the dr was severely lacking in bedside manner :growlmad: I don't know too much about the numbers but I had a look at the betabase too and you are well above the median beta for 17dpo! Doesn't sound low at all to me! Best of luck tomor - will be thinking of you!

PS Welcome Chellesama! :hi: Will you be starting IVF soon?

Edit: Just had a look at the front page and Haj's beta at 14dp5dt was 456. Thats only slightly higher than yours and it was 2 days later and she's having twins! Try not to worry :hugs: Hopefully the cramping was just 2 little beans snuggling in nice and tight!!


----------



## chellesama

:hi:

I'm coming late to the party, I suppose: three failed IUIs, 3 failed AIs at home, one cancelled cycle due to NO response, one fresh cycle with donor eggs that failed, and a FET, as a surrogate for J&H. They like to say that they have severe male-factor, seeing as to how they're both dudes.

Thus far, the FET seems to be sticking, and I'm 7+5 today. But I had a major scare yesterday (baby seems to be fine, but I never want to see that much blood ever again) and right after calling the dads, and then my dad, I came right here! 

These threads (Mrs. Max, Mrs. C's, and Mrs. Bear's in particular) are what got me through IVF! They're keeping me sane while I try to figure out what the meds are doing to me, and there are so many people here that I can spread my worry and good wishes on that it keeps me from worrying about myself too much!

Mostly, I posted because I was just in the ER 22 hours ago and had a great team who treated me like I was their sister, and wish Hopeful had got the same treatment!

Truly, ladies (and your OHs) I have been worrying and hoping for months for you now. I'm excited to see how everyone is doing and I really hope nobody minds if I keep stalking. 

Chellesama


----------



## Tella

oneof14 said:


> Hey ladies, had my first round of IUI today, second one is tomorrow, after my ivf cycle got cancelled! DH's specimen was great! I wish I was confident of the outcome!
> 
> I'm still so extremely depressed that the cycle was cancelled and I'm just praying I have a much better response to the next protocol.
> 
> We are starting again in August!

There is still hope for the IUI :hugs: But the change of protocol has made a big diffirence for me so far. We got 20 eggs today at ER vs 12 for previous protocol. So keep faith inthe new protocol.



Kelly9 said:


> never2late, it's a sacrococcygeal teratoma, very rare tumour attached to the tailbone area. Our daughters was very aggressive with a large blood flow so we went in for intrauterine surgery to help reduce or eliminate the blood flow (to help her heart pump), the surgery went well but she passed away a few hours after. I'm still not over it but with time it's getting easier to at least hide my emotions.

:hugs:



MoBaby said:


> hi guys glad to see these bfps and new joiners and all the exciting cycles startibg! i see a lot more bfps this summer!
> 
> today i began having some left pelvic pain. i had had it fow a few days but when i pee. today when i noticed the dull ache i decided to ask one of the ultrasound techs i trust to scan my left side. he scanned me and said lets find the uterus so i had to explain that its only on the right. Anyways on the left i have a freaking hematoma! it was fairly large. There is nothing that can be done about it so I will have to wait for my appt next week. Im going to have him scan me thurs/fri to see if its resolving. annoyed though.

Hope you get better news on Thurs/Fri :hugs:



drsquid said:


> mo- bummer but as long as it is getting smaller, it will go away on its own. hope it stops hurting soon.
> 
> kelly- those are such horrible tumors. im sorry you went through that
> 
> jenn- the clinic should give pictures will all ivf.
> 
> fingers crossed for my iui friends
> 
> afm- still waiting. quest labs apparently couldnt finish my labs til after 6 despite having them drawn at 9:30 this am... sigh

Cant wait to hear your beta results



oneof14 said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> one - I still have my FX'd for you that you get your bfp through this IUI but I know how it can be hard to be positive when 3 already didn't work. And if this IUI doesn't work at least you have a plan in place for August :) Do they already know what protocol you will be trying in August?
> 
> Thanks Ash, he didn't go into a detail but he did mention lupron.Click to expand...

I did Lucrin which is the equivalent of Lupron



Hopeful4911 said:


> Hi ladies!! So I just got out of the ER. I was having such terrible cramping, so bad it had me doubled over :( So I went to the ER and they took some blood and did an u/s. The ER Doc was so cold! She said that if it was an early miscarriage that there was nothing that she can do. I knew this but she was just so rude! She came back and told me my beta was low, 427. Im currently 12 days past 5 day transfer and confused. Is this beta low? Does anyone know? Im praying everything is ok and this pregnancy sticks. They also found cysts on both my ovaries which could explain the cramping. Just looking for any info on betas. 427-good or bad? Thanks ladies!!! I go again on thursday to have it checked again.

OMW girl, i sincerely hope you and bean are safe. The biggest thing about beta's are they must double in roughly 48 hours. Only then cna they determine if the beta is not progessing like it should.

I also think you still fine wiht that no!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:



chellesama said:


> :hi:
> 
> I'm coming late to the party, I suppose: three failed IUIs, 3 failed AIs at home, one cancelled cycle due to NO response, one fresh cycle with donor eggs that failed, and a FET, as a surrogate for J&H. They like to say that they have severe male-factor, seeing as to how they're both dudes.
> 
> Thus far, the FET seems to be sticking, and I'm 7+5 today. But I had a major scare yesterday (baby seems to be fine, but I never want to see that much blood ever again) and right after calling the dads, and then my dad, I came right here!
> 
> These threads (Mrs. Max, Mrs. C's, and Mrs. Bear's in particular) are what got me through IVF! They're keeping me sane while I try to figure out what the meds are doing to me, and there are so many people here that I can spread my worry and good wishes on that it keeps me from worrying about myself too much!
> 
> Mostly, I posted because I was just in the ER 22 hours ago and had a great team who treated me like I was their sister, and wish Hopeful had got the same treatment!
> 
> Truly, ladies (and your OHs) I have been worrying and hoping for months for you now. I'm excited to see how everyone is doing and I really hope nobody minds if I keep stalking.
> 
> Chellesama

Fx'd everything is ok wiht you and bean :hugs:

AFM > Im back home after ER, we got *20* eggies. Im very surpriced to say the least!!!!!!!!!!!!

they gave me a drip for preventative measure against OHSS and also im on Dostinex 0.5mg for 4 days ( holly crap its expensive for 4 tabs was $100) as well as Predisone 10mg for 15 days.

Will find out later how many is mature. And fertilization report on Friday.

Any input on things i can do to minimize the risk of getting OHSS


----------



## bubumaci

Tella - well done, that's an impressive number! How are you feeling?
Unfortunately, I have no tips for you re OHSS ... but I am guessing that resting up will help the area be a bit calmer? :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Hopeful: 427 sounds good to me. Call your re and let them know what's going on though. I don't think you are mc; I think the little bean is getting sunggled up in there!


----------



## tiffttc

hey girls so i just came back from my clinic appt. and it offical iam PREGNANT iam 4 weeks today they didnt do a beta i dont think they do them ovr here but iam booked in for my 7 week scan on the 7/16 :wohoo::bunny::wohoo::happydance::happydance::cloud9::happydance::happydance: iam soooooooooo happy

i hope the good news continues on this thread ye are all truly unbeliveable women and iam so glad i meet ye all and got to shared my experiance with ye all its a bumpy ride from start to finish but everyone on this thread will get there BFP :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Atma

tiffttc said:


> hey girls so i just came back from my clinic appt. and it offical iam PREGNANT iam 4 weeks today they didnt do a beta i dont think they do them ovr here but iam booked in for my 7 week scan on the 7/16 :wohoo::bunny::wohoo::happydance::happydance::cloud9::happydance::happydance: iam soooooooooo happy
> 
> i hope the good news continues on this thread ye are all truly unbeliveable women and iam so glad i meet ye all and got to shared my experiance with ye all its a bumpy ride from start to finish but everyone on this thread will get there BFP :hugs::kiss::hugs:

Congratulations! Wish you a happy and healthy nine months


----------



## bubumaci

tiffttc said:


> hey girls so i just came back from my clinic appt. and it offical iam PREGNANT iam 4 weeks today they didnt do a beta i dont think they do them ovr here but iam booked in for my 7 week scan on the 7/16 :wohoo::bunny::wohoo::happydance::happydance::cloud9::happydance::happydance: iam soooooooooo happy
> 
> i hope the good news continues on this thread ye are all truly unbeliveable women and iam so glad i meet ye all and got to shared my experiance with ye all its a bumpy ride from start to finish but everyone on this thread will get there BFP :hugs::kiss::hugs:

Congratulations Tiff - that's wonderful news!! :hugs: wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months! Keep us updated?


----------



## Atma

Hopeful4911 said:


> Hi ladies!! So I just got out of the ER. I was having such terrible cramping, so bad it had me doubled over :( So I went to the ER and they took some blood and did an u/s. The ER Doc was so cold! She said that if it was an early miscarriage that there was nothing that she can do. I knew this but she was just so rude! She came back and told me my beta was low, 427. Im currently 12 days past 5 day transfer and confused. Is this beta low? Does anyone know? Im praying everything is ok and this pregnancy sticks. They also found cysts on both my ovaries which could explain the cramping. Just looking for any info on betas. 427-good or bad? Thanks ladies!!! I go again on thursday to have it checked again.

Hopeful - from all that am reading in other blogs, 427 is a decent number. Please take good care and dont worry. Am positive that everything will turn out fine.:hugs:


----------



## iamme28928

Congrats
Has anyone done ICsi with low morph x


----------



## bubumaci

Hi iamme28928,
We have - my DH had low everything (count, motility, morphology, occasionally non-existent in the semen). We even had 100% pathological (96% head and 4% body) sperm. 
Thanks to some medication, they were able to get some sperm from him (frozen but also on the day of egg retrieval). I asked the doctor if that would affect our chances - and the answer was no. Since the sperm is injected directly into the eggs, it really is only the quality of the nucleus which plays a role.
I had my egg retrieval last week Wednesday. There were 14 eggs, 12 of which were mature for treatment via ICSI. 11 fertilised. Two days ago, I had to embies transferred - one was still morula, the other was just becoming a blastocyst. Of course, as with any fertilised egg - there is no guarantee of pregnancy, nor, should pregnancy ensue, that it will go to term - that is just biology and .... well hopefully luck and a few other things we hope to have (like praying, :dust: "mummy karma") :) :)

So - the answer to your question would be "yes", I believe. :hugs: and good luck.


----------



## honeycheeks

Quick Update - ET cancelled due to moderate to severe OHSS. More details when I feel better. Keep me in your thoughts ladies. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## bubumaci

Oh Honey, I'm sooo sorry :hugs::hugs: I hope you feel better soon, Sweetie!


----------



## Atma

honeycheeks said:


> Quick Update - ET cancelled due to moderate to severe OHSS. More details when I feel better. Keep me in your thoughts ladies. Good luck to everyone.

Sorry, everything in life happens for something better. I will pray for you. take good care


----------



## jchic

Honey - I am so sorry :(


----------



## never2late70

Honey: I am so sorry! :hugs:

Hopeful: Praying for you!

What is OHSS?


----------



## oneof14

Tella: that's awesome and such a difference from last time! You are on your way to your BFP!!

Honeycheeks: I'm sorry ET was cancelled but they do say that FET has a better success rate! I hope you are feeding better soon!

Hopeful: I hope the cramps are from the cysts and your bean is ok! You're in my prayers.

Tiff: congrats that wonderful news!!

Drsquid: any beta news?


----------



## michelle01

Honey - I am sorry they cancelled your ET, but FX'ed your FET will give you your BFP!! :hugs:

Hopeful - Your beta number looks really good! Shame on that ER doc for having such horrible manners :growlmad: I would call your RE and let them know what is going on. :hugs: that your little bean is just snuggled in!!

Tella - YAY for getting such a great number of eggies! Now rest and relax :happydance:

One - I am glad you got started with IUI and I hope that you get your BFP!

Tiff - CONGRATS!!! :happydance:

AFM >> Just waiting for my next cycle to start around July 9 to start! And sadly, less then 2 weeks since I put one of my little doggies down, last night I had to put down another one of my girls. It was so hard, she was my oldest doggie and I was so close to her; my heart is still breaking! :cry:


----------



## oneof14

Thanks Michelle, i wish I was confident about it!

I am so so sorry to hear about your dog, that is is heartbreaking! My prayers are with you!


----------



## jchic

Michelle - Ugh, I am so sorry....putting them down is so hard, I like my pups more than I like most people, haha. Stay strong honey :( She is on Rainbow Bridge now....

One - any word on your new protocol?


----------



## bubumaci

Michelle :hugs: I am so sorry - I am with jchic on that, sometimes closer with pets (I used to have dogs) than with some people! The unswerving loyalty and love - something people could learn from. She is happy at rainbow bridge, jumping around, chasing butterflies, chewing shoes (?) :) and looking down on you, sending doggy love for your next cycle :hug:


----------



## michelle01

Thanks everyone; I know she is not suffering anymore! And yes, sometimes I like my dogs more then most people too! :haha:

The odd part of all this is on 6/14 when we put down one of our other dogs, I got a call from the nurse that my second natural killer cell test came back normal and we could proceed with my next cycle! THEN, this morning, of course after I had to put my other dog down last night, I got a call from the nurse saying that my karyotype testing came back normal! This test I had done several weeks ago and they said takes a long time to come back. What are the chances that I would get these test results right after going through putting down both my girl doggies?? A friend that I confide in about IVF said when I go through my July/August cycle, said I will end up with girl twins and this was a sign :winkwink: I can only hope that is the case!!


----------



## jchic

See? Those little angels are looking after their mama who has taken such good care of them!!!!


----------



## oneof14

I had my 2nd IUI today, DH had 59 million swimmers w/89% motility! I honestly don't even feel like I'm ovulating! We are going bd tonight for good measure then leave it in Gods hands. I have to start the progesterone suppositories tomorrow evening!!


----------



## michelle01

One - FX'ed for you :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful4911

Fx'd one!!!


----------



## never2late70

oneof14 said:


> I had my 2nd IUI today, DH had 59 million swimmers w/89% motility! I honestly don't even feel like I'm ovulating! We are going bd tonight for good measure then leave it in Gods hands. I have to start the progesterone suppositories tomorrow evening!!

Awesome numbers! :thumbup:


----------



## raelynn

Oneof14 - Good luck. Hoping this is it for you!!

I'm triggering tonight. I'm really nervous! There are so many things that could go wrong but I just hope it all works out and we get some good embryos out of this.


----------



## MoBaby

honey get better soon! sorry about the et delay....but you want to be healthy for et


----------



## Kelly9

oneof14 I would die if my DH's sperm came back that great! Lots of luck to you! 

Scan tomorrow morning, wish it would hurry up and get here already!


----------



## never2late70

raelynn said:


> Oneof14 - Good luck. Hoping this is it for you!!
> 
> I'm triggering tonight. I'm really nervous! There are so many things that could go wrong but I just hope it all works out and we get some good embryos out of this.

Everything will be fine! :hugs:


----------



## drsquid

One and Rae- fingers crossed for you both!!!


----------



## oneof14

Kelly9 said:


> oneof14 I would die if my DH's sperm came back that great! Lots of luck to you!
> 
> Scan tomorrow morning, wish it would hurry up and get here already!

I so hope it works!! Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## MrsC8776

Hey ladies! Sorry for being MIA for the past couple of days. I should know better by now because I have 10 pages to catch up on and so many updates. 

Jenn~ Sorry to hear that the MRI didn't give great news. Sounds like you are staying positive which is great. Yay for jumping in and getting started! Your time is finally here. 

BabyOnMyOwn~ I'm glad everything went well. Yay for getting started soon! 

everhopeful~ Thats great that you have started stims. I look forward to your update tomorrow. 

bubumaci~ Yay for being PUPO with twins! :happydance: Fx for Sunday. 

Kelly~ Fx more grow! If not more, great quality! Quality over quantity. 

Smiley~ I have kept the front page up. I have pretty much everyones info on there. Quite a few BFP's now! 

Oneof14~ I'm glad the IUI's went well. Fx for you in the 2ww. Thats a great count! 

MoBaby~ Sorry to hear about this popping up. I hope all goes well at the official scan. Maybe this will go away on it's own. 

Hopeful4911~ Sorry to hear you were in some pain. That beta isn't low at all. I think it's a great one. Try not to worry. :happydance: You are officially pregnant! 

Chellesama~ Welcome :hi: I'm glad all is well. I don't mind if you hang around at all. 

Tella~ 20 is great!! That is so exciting. 

tiffttc~ :happydance: Congrats! 

honeycheeks~ Sorry to hear they had to cancel your ET. As sad as it is, it's probably for the best because I have heard that having OHSS and getting a BFP is horrible. Mrs. Bear on another thread had this happen and she was in the hospital for quite some time. 

michelle~ Sorry to hear about your other dog. :( That is always so sad and hard. 

raelynn~ :happydance: Yay for getting the trigger shot! Fx for a good thaw!! 

Drsquid~ How was your beta? Did I miss this somewhere? 

Sorry if I missed anyone. :flower:


----------



## drsquid

mrs c *preg mention* my beta was 148. i get another tomorrow *preg mention*

trial is finally over. so ready to strangle the plaintiffs attorney. he is such a slimy liar. was so happy when i heard today he is being sued for fraud. would love to go jeer at that trial


----------



## MrsC8776

Thats great news drsquid! :happydance: 

I'm glad the trial is over for you.


----------



## Jenn76

Hi Ladies!!

Hopeful: Sorry to hear about your ER visit, I believe your number sounds good. I'm praying for you to have a healthy nine months

Chellesama: Welcome :wave: Your story is amazing, I really admire you for what you are doing. Congrats on finally getting your BFP. Sending positive vibes your way!

Tella: That's awesome that you got 20 eggs, you will be PUPO in no time! :happydance:

Tiffttc: Isn't it great to have it officially verified, Congrats! :happydance:

Honeycheeks: So sorry to hear your ET was canceled. I hope you feel better soon! :hugs:

Michelle: I am soo sorry to hear about your loss. :hugs: I have three dogs and they are my babies, I would be so upset if I lost any of them. I just lost my Cat a couple of months ago it nearly killed me to put her down. I just bawled for days. It was my first loss of an animal in my adult years. You would think it would be easier then the ones I lost as a kid but totally not even close. I know exactly how you feel.

One: That is great news!! I know you must still be bummed about your cycle but at least they got you on IUI fast. I'm praying that something good comes out of this and you get your BFP this time! 

Raelynn: Woo Hoo trigger!!! So excited for you, you will do fine. :happydance:

Kelly: Good luck with your scan tomorrow. Also I am sorry to hear about your loss. :hugs:

Drsquid: :happydance: Great number! And congrats on the trial being over, hopefully now you will be able to relax and focus on growing a healthy little bean.


----------



## JennyLynn512

Updating: Had our first ultrasound today and found out we have one beautiful sac, with two babies in it! So we're having identical twins! Both babies had wonderful heartbeats; one at 115 bpm and one at 122 bpm. Baby A was 6w2d and baby B was 6w1d. So they are right where they should be and growing together! Will have another ultrasound in two weeks. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## MoBaby

Wow! Identical twins! Congrats! That's awesome!


----------



## drsquid

jenny -congrats. did you do a 3d or 5d? just asking cause ive read that for some reason keeping them in the dish til day 5 increases the identical twin rate.


----------



## JennyLynn512

drsquid-we actually did a 3day and transferred three embryos. We're still in shock that one took and then decided to split again, lol!


----------



## oneof14

Jennylynn that is such wonderful news!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies I have so much to catch up on but I just wanted to say hi and I'm glad to see some more bfps!!!


----------



## MommyMel

JennyLynn512 said:


> Updating: Had our first ultrasound today and found out we have one beautiful sac, with two babies in it! So we're having identical twins! Both babies had wonderful heartbeats; one at 115 bpm and one at 122 bpm. Baby A was 6w2d and baby B was 6w1d. So they are right where they should be and growing together! Will have another ultrasound in two weeks. :happydance::happydance:



wow.... thats amazing........ i am so so happy for you,.,,, take good care of yourself and your precious cargo...... :hugs:


----------



## GettingBroody

I love all the good news that's on this site at the moment!!!

Tiff & DrS - congrats on being officially PREGNANT!!!! :yipee: Wishing you both a wonderful 9 months! When is your next apt?

JennyLyn - identical twins!! :D Huge congrats! That is amazing that only one embie stuck but then that it split! Will ye find out if they are boys or girls?

Bubu - can't remember if I've already said this but congrats on being PUPO! What happens at your apt on Sunday?

Honey - so so sorry about your OHSS. I know you must be feeling gutted right now but I'm sure your dr made the right call. Doesn't really make it any easier though...:hugs:

Raelynn - hope your trigger was ok! All set for ER?!

Hopeful - good luck with your apt today! Hope those numbers are rising nicely!

Haj - :hi: How are you feeling?

Michelle - gutted to hear that you lost another of your dogs :hugs: My 2 dogs are siblings so I do think about when the time comes we are probably going to lose them both at close intervals too :-( It doesn't bare thinking about... It's amazing about those test results tho! Keeping my fx'd for your twin girls so!

Big :hugs: to everyone who's had some bad news or delays over the last few days and Best of Luck to all of you who are stimming etc :thumbup: This thread is hard to keep up with!


----------



## bubumaci

Jenny - Congratulations :hugs: you're right, that is amazing that you transferred three and then one took, only to become identical twins!! :hugs:

GettingBroody - Thank you :) It's blood test #1 (they do them on day 6 and 9 after transfer - it was a 5dt) so hopefully, if we have any implanting going on today and tomorrow (I think that's the right timeline - one was still a morula at transfer and one was just moving into blastocyst stage, so hatching would have been 1dp5dt, attaching at 2dp5dt and - today - implanting begins 3dp5dt) so in 3 day's time, they should start seeing some HCG in the blood and be able to give some feedback.
I am so hoping that there is some burrowing going on in there! :)


----------



## raelynn

Trigger was fine. I iced for a few minuted before and didn't even feel it. I feel like a huge baby for getting so worked up about it :) Off for blood work and ultrasound this morning to make sure it worked but pg test this morning came up positive so it looks like I've got hcg in my system. ER tomorrow whoa!


----------



## Tella

JennyLynn512 said:


> Updating: Had our first ultrasound today and found out we have one beautiful sac, with two babies in it! So we're having identical twins! Both babies had wonderful heartbeats; one at 115 bpm and one at 122 bpm. Baby A was 6w2d and baby B was 6w1d. So they are right where they should be and growing together! Will have another ultrasound in two weeks. :happydance::happydance:

Huge congrats, now that is interesting of all the chances of having two bean stick vs identical twins that you end up wiht identical twins. None the less it is awesome news!!!!!!!!!!! Love this thread!!!!!!!!!!:kiss:



raelynn said:


> Trigger was fine. I iced for a few minuted before and didn't even feel it. I feel like a huge baby for getting so worked up about it :) Off for blood work and ultrasound this morning to make sure it worked but pg test this morning came up positive so it looks like I've got hcg in my system. ER tomorrow whoa!

Glad it went fine, the trigger for me are always the worst as it burn. But atleast it is the last one :) Good luck wiht the ER tomorrow!!! Fx'd for lots of mature and healthy egggies!!!

AFM > Im a bit tender today, and sleepy. Im gonna go have a nap just now after updating on BnB :)


----------



## bubumaci

Yay for your trigger, Raelynn! :) What time do we cross fingers for you tomorrow? :)
:dust:


----------



## bubumaci

Tella - rest up and I hope you feel better soon :) Have you heard back yet, how many were fertilised yesterday? :dust:


----------



## jchic

Bubu - fingers crossed!


----------



## Tella

I'm only allowed to call again tomorrow morning to find out how my babies are doing. So 18hrs to go :coffee:


----------



## jchic

Tella - 18hrs will go by fast!!!! :)


----------



## Atma

Hello everyone! I had my 7 day ultrasound and blood work today. RE says everything looks fine. I have 6 on the left measuring 13 and one measuring 14. On the right, i have 6 measuring 12.i am asked to continue stims and antagon Ganerilix for two more days, go for another ultrasound on Saturday. ER on monday or tuesday. Are these numbers good? I am nervous and anxious


----------



## Kelly9

ATMa that's great. My next scan is Saturday to! Possible collection Monday or Tuesday.y results are below: 

So more follies this time! Relieved. I have 3 or 4 that are 1.2 and another 3 that are .8 then some smaller ones about 5-8 in total so still staying on 300 of gonal till Saturday at least then back in for a scan and hopefully they've caught up. Retrieval is still possibly Monday if all is good sat then I'll trigger then. In the last two days my follies grew roughly .4 and they usually trigger when they're around 1.8 so I expect I'll Stim a day longer ad maybe have collection Tuesday though hopefully they'll grow lots and I'll still be good for Monday. 

Lining was .84 which is perfect.


----------



## michelle01

Jennylynn - CONGRATS on your identical twins; how exciting!!!

Tella - you are almost there :)

Kelly & Atma - ER is almost here!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Atma

Kelly9 said:


> ATMa that's great. My next scan is Saturday to! Possible collection Monday or Tuesday.y results are below:
> 
> So more follies this time! Relieved. I have 3 or 4 that are 1.2 and another 3 that are .8 then some smaller ones about 5-8 in total so still staying on 300 of gonal till Saturday at least then back in for a scan and hopefully they've caught up. Retrieval is still possibly Monday if all is good sat then I'll trigger then. In the last two days my follies grew roughly .4 and they usually trigger when they're around 1.8 so I expect I'll Stim a day longer ad maybe have collection Tuesday though hopefully they'll grow lots and I'll still be good for Monday.
> 
> Lining was .84 which is perfect.

Thanks Kelly! Our retrieval timing is the same, good luck with everything! Hope the follies respond well to the stims in the nxt two days


----------



## Kelly9

I hope so to! I'd love to have ER monday as I've been dreading it the past couple of weeks, we only get sedated so last time was not fun.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Kelly - sorry to cut in but you said that last time your ER was not fun .. why not? I mean I don't expect it to be fun but was it painful for you?


----------



## Kelly9

Yes it was painful, they only sedate us and at first it wasn't bad but by the end with every needle stick it hurt quiet a bit. I did get 20 eggs last time though, this time I'm not responding as well so maybe the pain won't be as bad.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ooooo well best of luck to you! :) My doctor said I won't feel a thing and the procedure is only 10-15 minutes. I'm nervous about it! EEEEck!


----------



## Atma

Kelly - eeeeekkk, that sounds painful. My nurse keeps assuring me tha its not painful at all. This is my first time, keeping fingers crossed


----------



## chellesama

Computer virus got me (curse you, Candybar Dollmaker 5!!!!) so on Nook. Hate Nook for typing.

Happiness to th new BFPs!

Luck and hope to the upcoming BFPs!


----------



## raelynn

bubumaci said:


> Yay for your trigger, Raelynn! :) What time do we cross fingers for you tomorrow? :)
> :dust:

Er is scheduled for 9am tomorrow. We're still awaiting the call to see if hubby's frozen sample survives. If not, he'll be going in for another TESE operation while I'm in ER.


----------



## Kelly9

good luck raelynn!


----------



## Kelly9

if they knock you out completely you won't feel a thing, if they sedate you you will. I don't want to scare anyone, for the most part the procedure was just uncomfortable it was just the last 2 or so jabs that really hurt. I think mine was 20-25 minutes last time for 20 eggs if you have less it takes less time unless they have problems getting to the eggs.


----------



## Atma

Kelly9 said:


> if they knock you out completely you won't feel a thing, if they sedate you you will. I don't want to scare anyone, for the most part the procedure was just uncomfortable it was just the last 2 or so jabs that really hurt. I think mine was 20-25 minutes last time for 20 eggs if you have less it takes less time unless they have problems getting to the eggs.

Thank u! Are u opting for 3 day or 5 day transfer? I am going fo five days but with my age i depends on how long the embryos survive.


----------



## ShortyA22

Hey Everyone!!:happydance:

I'm new here and would like to talk with others on the experience I am going through..

Im 26 Years old and my Husband is 33. I have a 6 year old son from a previous relationship and my husband doesn't have any.

We were trying to conceive over a year and didn't get prego, so went to DR- Everything seemed fine with me and I previously got pregnant and gave birth in 2005- which was unexpected and while I was on the pill :winkwink:

My husband went to a local urologist after several semen analysis which showed he didnt have any sperm at all.. Well months and months went by we were referred to an awesome Dr an hour from home and after many and many tests..They really couldnt find what was wrong so they decided to proceed with surgery where they removed testicles and GUESS WHAT... They found lots and lots and lots of sperm but there was a blockage...So Pretty much this is where we are now.. We are going to have to undergo IVF with ICSI.. I'm very anxious now that the time has come but also scared and just dont understand sometimes:nope: During all this and seeing what my husband has went through and us wanting to have a child so bad and then having to go through all this and its very expensive.

Well, the time has come and this is where I'm @ now... 

IVF #1 and we hope and pray it will be successful:hugs:

I Started BCP May 2012 and just finished them June 23

Started Lupron 20 units 6/20 along with Doxycycline 100mg twice a day

Ive been feeling a little loopy and emotional

I went to the DR today 6/28 for a Baseline Ultrasound and Bloodwork-- so far they said everything seemed and looked great

Tomorrow, 6/29 I reduce Lupron to 5 unites and Start GONAL-F 225 units

I then go back to the DR next Mon, Wed and Fri for bloodwork and ultrasounds

and I will probably have my retreival around July 9th ( My Birthday is the 8th)

I'm really not sure what to expect bc Ive never done this before and dont really have anyone to talk with bc we have pretty much kept this a secret from most of our friends and family.


----------



## tiffttc

Kelly9 said:


> Yes it was painful, they only sedate us and at first it wasn't bad but by the end with every needle stick it hurt quiet a bit. I did get 20 eggs last time though, this time I'm not responding as well so maybe the pain won't be as bad.

Kelly- i found mine to be very very painful!!.......they only gave me a petidine which is a painkiller.......and a low dose of valum (sorry i hope you can understand my writing i cant spell good) but i still felt everything and i cried through the whole process

sorry i dont mean to scare anyone.......everyones experiance is different:hugs:


----------



## jchic

Welcome Shorty!

Rae - good luck tomorrow!


----------



## tiffttc

ShortyA22 said:


> Hey Everyone!!:happydance:
> 
> I'm new here and would like to talk with others on the experience I am going through..
> 
> Im 26 Years old and my Husband is 33. I have a 6 year old son from a previous relationship and my husband doesn't have any.
> 
> We were trying to conceive over a year and didn't get prego, so went to DR- Everything seemed fine with me and I previously got pregnant and gave birth in 2005- which was unexpected and while I was on the pill :winkwink:
> 
> My husband went to a local urologist after several semen analysis which showed he didnt have any sperm at all.. Well months and months went by we were referred to an awesome Dr an hour from home and after many and many tests..They really couldnt find what was wrong so they decided to proceed with surgery where they removed testicles and GUESS WHAT... They found lots and lots and lots of sperm but there was a blockage...So Pretty much this is where we are now.. We are going to have to undergo IVF with ICSI.. I'm very anxious now that the time has come but also scared and just dont understand sometimes:nope: During all this and seeing what my husband has went through and us wanting to have a child so bad and then having to go through all this and its very expensive.
> 
> Well, the time has come and this is where I'm @ now...
> 
> IVF #1 and we hope and pray it will be successful:hugs:
> 
> I Started BCP May 2012 and just finished them June 23
> 
> Started Lupron 20 units 6/20 along with Doxycycline 100mg twice a day
> 
> Ive been feeling a little loopy and emotional
> 
> I went to the DR today 6/28 for a Baseline Ultrasound and Bloodwork-- so far they said everything seemed and looked great
> 
> Tomorrow, 6/29 I reduce Lupron to 5 unites and Start GONAL-F 225 units
> 
> I then go back to the DR next Mon, Wed and Fri for bloodwork and ultrasounds
> 
> and I will probably have my retreival around July 9th ( My Birthday is the 8th)
> 
> I'm really not sure what to expect bc Ive never done this before and dont really have anyone to talk with bc we have pretty much kept this a secret from most of our friends and family.

Welcome!!! :hi: i have just gone through my first ivf its not as bad as you think it will be ec was the worse i thought but if they knock you out you wont feel a thing i didnt have any problems my dh had low motilty and alot of abnormal sperm so we had ivf/icsi we transfered one perfect blast (if you dont no what that is dont worry you will soon know all about) and it sticked!!! dont worry i have very good faith that it will work the first time for you because you have a baby already dont worry this is just a bump in the road for you to get your BFP wishing you lots of baby dust :dust:


----------



## oneof14

Rae: Good luck tomorrow!!! I am sure everything will go great!

Shorty: Welcome, good luck with the IVF. 

How is everyone doing? I am OK, still devastated about my cancelled IVF, but the sting doesnt hurt as bad. DH and I booked our vacation to Napa and I am feeling a little better.


----------



## bubumaci

All fingers and toes crossed for you Raelynn! :hugs:


----------



## bubumaci

Shorty - Welcome! I wish you good luck in your IVF/ICSI journey - you will feel most welcome in this lovely group of women :hugs:


----------



## MrsC8776

JennyLynn512 said:


> Updating: Had our first ultrasound today and found out we have one beautiful sac, with two babies in it! So we're having identical twins! Both babies had wonderful heartbeats; one at 115 bpm and one at 122 bpm. Baby A was 6w2d and baby B was 6w1d. So they are right where they should be and growing together! Will have another ultrasound in two weeks. :happydance::happydance:

:happydance: Yay for twins! It's amazing what can happen after ET. This just means you were meant to have twins.



raelynn said:


> Trigger was fine. I iced for a few minuted before and didn't even feel it. I feel like a huge baby for getting so worked up about it :) Off for blood work and ultrasound this morning to make sure it worked but pg test this morning came up positive so it looks like I've got hcg in my system. ER tomorrow whoa!

I'm glad you got the trigger done. Not much longer until ER!! Fx for your DH's sample. :thumbup:



Tella said:


> AFM > Im a bit tender today, and sleepy. Im gonna go have a nap just now after updating on BnB :)

Get some rest and feel better. I look forward to your update tomorrow. 



Atma said:


> Hello everyone! I had my 7 day ultrasound and blood work today. RE says everything looks fine. I have 6 on the left measuring 13 and one measuring 14. On the right, i have 6 measuring 12.i am asked to continue stims and antagon Ganerilix for two more days, go for another ultrasound on Saturday. ER on monday or tuesday. Are these numbers good? I am nervous and anxious

Sounds like everything is going good. Fx for good news on Saturday. 



Kelly9 said:


> ATMa that's great. My next scan is Saturday to! Possible collection Monday or Tuesday.y results are below:
> 
> So more follies this time! Relieved. I have 3 or 4 that are 1.2 and another 3 that are .8 then some smaller ones about 5-8 in total so still staying on 300 of gonal till Saturday at least then back in for a scan and hopefully they've caught up. Retrieval is still possibly Monday if all is good sat then I'll trigger then. In the last two days my follies grew roughly .4 and they usually trigger when they're around 1.8 so I expect I'll Stim a day longer ad maybe have collection Tuesday though hopefully they'll grow lots and I'll still be good for Monday.
> 
> Lining was .84 which is perfect.

Not much longer for you! Thats great that some more popped up. Fx for good news on Saturday for you as well. 



ShortyA22 said:


> Hey Everyone!!:happydance:
> 
> I'm new here and would like to talk with others on the experience I am going through..
> 
> Im 26 Years old and my Husband is 33. I have a 6 year old son from a previous relationship and my husband doesn't have any.
> 
> We were trying to conceive over a year and didn't get prego, so went to DR- Everything seemed fine with me and I previously got pregnant and gave birth in 2005- which was unexpected and while I was on the pill :winkwink:
> 
> My husband went to a local urologist after several semen analysis which showed he didnt have any sperm at all.. Well months and months went by we were referred to an awesome Dr an hour from home and after many and many tests..They really couldnt find what was wrong so they decided to proceed with surgery where they removed testicles and GUESS WHAT... They found lots and lots and lots of sperm but there was a blockage...So Pretty much this is where we are now.. We are going to have to undergo IVF with ICSI.. I'm very anxious now that the time has come but also scared and just dont understand sometimes:nope: During all this and seeing what my husband has went through and us wanting to have a child so bad and then having to go through all this and its very expensive.
> 
> Well, the time has come and this is where I'm @ now...
> 
> IVF #1 and we hope and pray it will be successful:hugs:
> 
> I Started BCP May 2012 and just finished them June 23
> 
> Started Lupron 20 units 6/20 along with Doxycycline 100mg twice a day
> 
> Ive been feeling a little loopy and emotional
> 
> I went to the DR today 6/28 for a Baseline Ultrasound and Bloodwork-- so far they said everything seemed and looked great
> 
> Tomorrow, 6/29 I reduce Lupron to 5 unites and Start GONAL-F 225 units
> 
> I then go back to the DR next Mon, Wed and Fri for bloodwork and ultrasounds
> 
> and I will probably have my retreival around July 9th ( My Birthday is the 8th)
> 
> I'm really not sure what to expect bc Ive never done this before and dont really have anyone to talk with bc we have pretty much kept this a secret from most of our friends and family.

Welcome :hi: Thats great that they were able to find the blockage. Sounds like things are moving right along for you. Good luck at your scan on Monday. 



oneof14 said:


> Rae: Good luck tomorrow!!! I am sure everything will go great!
> 
> Shorty: Welcome, good luck with the IVF.
> 
> How is everyone doing? I am OK, still devastated about my cancelled IVF, but the sting doesnt hurt as bad. DH and I booked our vacation to Napa and I am feeling a little better.

Yay for vacation! When is your testing date for the IUI's? Do they do a beta or just have you test at home? 

*georx*~ It's almost your testing date. How are things going? 

*AFM*~ Scan tomorrow and I will probably trigger for my IUI. My OPK's are not even close to being positive. I'm wondering if the clomid changed things in my cycle a little bit. I'll let you know how things go.


----------



## everhopeful

Hi all- so great to see some more BFP
On here!!

I have been strumming for 4 days now. Went for a scan and do far do good, although early days still. I have another scan on Monday which will give a better idea of how many follies.

Hope you are all well! Xx


----------



## oneof14

MrsC8776 said:


> JennyLynn512 said:
> 
> 
> Updating: Had our first ultrasound today and found out we have one beautiful sac, with two babies in it! So we're having identical twins! Both babies had wonderful heartbeats; one at 115 bpm and one at 122 bpm. Baby A was 6w2d and baby B was 6w1d. So they are right where they should be and growing together! Will have another ultrasound in two weeks. :happydance::happydance:
> 
> :happydance: Yay for twins! It's amazing what can happen after ET. This just means you were meant to have twins.
> 
> 
> 
> raelynn said:
> 
> 
> Trigger was fine. I iced for a few minuted before and didn't even feel it. I feel like a huge baby for getting so worked up about it :) Off for blood work and ultrasound this morning to make sure it worked but pg test this morning came up positive so it looks like I've got hcg in my system. ER tomorrow whoa!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad you got the trigger done. Not much longer until ER!! Fx for your DH's sample. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Tella said:
> 
> 
> AFM > Im a bit tender today, and sleepy. Im gonna go have a nap just now after updating on BnB :)Click to expand...
> 
> Get some rest and feel better. I look forward to your update tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Atma said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone! I had my 7 day ultrasound and blood work today. RE says everything looks fine. I have 6 on the left measuring 13 and one measuring 14. On the right, i have 6 measuring 12.i am asked to continue stims and antagon Ganerilix for two more days, go for another ultrasound on Saturday. ER on monday or tuesday. Are these numbers good? I am nervous and anxiousClick to expand...
> 
> Sounds like everything is going good. Fx for good news on Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly9 said:
> 
> 
> ATMa that's great. My next scan is Saturday to! Possible collection Monday or Tuesday.y results are below:
> 
> So more follies this time! Relieved. I have 3 or 4 that are 1.2 and another 3 that are .8 then some smaller ones about 5-8 in total so still staying on 300 of gonal till Saturday at least then back in for a scan and hopefully they've caught up. Retrieval is still possibly Monday if all is good sat then I'll trigger then. In the last two days my follies grew roughly .4 and they usually trigger when they're around 1.8 so I expect I'll Stim a day longer ad maybe have collection Tuesday though hopefully they'll grow lots and I'll still be good for Monday.
> 
> Lining was .84 which is perfect.Click to expand...
> 
> Not much longer for you! Thats great that some more popped up. Fx for good news on Saturday for you as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ShortyA22 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Everyone!!:happydance:
> 
> I'm new here and would like to talk with others on the experience I am going through..
> 
> Im 26 Years old and my Husband is 33. I have a 6 year old son from a previous relationship and my husband doesn't have any.
> 
> We were trying to conceive over a year and didn't get prego, so went to DR- Everything seemed fine with me and I previously got pregnant and gave birth in 2005- which was unexpected and while I was on the pill :winkwink:
> 
> My husband went to a local urologist after several semen analysis which showed he didnt have any sperm at all.. Well months and months went by we were referred to an awesome Dr an hour from home and after many and many tests..They really couldnt find what was wrong so they decided to proceed with surgery where they removed testicles and GUESS WHAT... They found lots and lots and lots of sperm but there was a blockage...So Pretty much this is where we are now.. We are going to have to undergo IVF with ICSI.. I'm very anxious now that the time has come but also scared and just dont understand sometimes:nope: During all this and seeing what my husband has went through and us wanting to have a child so bad and then having to go through all this and its very expensive.
> 
> Well, the time has come and this is where I'm @ now...
> 
> IVF #1 and we hope and pray it will be successful:hugs:
> 
> I Started BCP May 2012 and just finished them June 23
> 
> Started Lupron 20 units 6/20 along with Doxycycline 100mg twice a day
> 
> Ive been feeling a little loopy and emotional
> 
> I went to the DR today 6/28 for a Baseline Ultrasound and Bloodwork-- so far they said everything seemed and looked great
> 
> Tomorrow, 6/29 I reduce Lupron to 5 unites and Start GONAL-F 225 units
> 
> I then go back to the DR next Mon, Wed and Fri for bloodwork and ultrasounds
> 
> and I will probably have my retreival around July 9th ( My Birthday is the 8th)
> 
> I'm really not sure what to expect bc Ive never done this before and dont really have anyone to talk with bc we have pretty much kept this a secret from most of our friends and family.Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome :hi: Thats great that they were able to find the blockage. Sounds like things are moving right along for you. Good luck at your scan on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> oneof14 said:
> 
> 
> Rae: Good luck tomorrow!!! I am sure everything will go great!
> 
> Shorty: Welcome, good luck with the IVF.
> 
> How is everyone doing? I am OK, still devastated about my cancelled IVF, but the sting doesnt hurt as bad. DH and I booked our vacation to Napa and I am feeling a little better.Click to expand...
> 
> Yay for vacation! When is your testing date for the IUI's? Do they do a beta or just have you test at home?
> 
> *georx*~ It's almost your testing date. How are things going?
> 
> *AFM*~ Scan tomorrow and I will probably trigger for my IUI. My OPK's are not even close to being positive. I'm wondering if the clomid changed things in my cycle a little bit. I'll let you know how things go.Click to expand...

They dont do test dates, just get AF or get BFP.

Yay for your IUI!!! So excited for you!


----------



## Atma

Good luck Mrs.C! Sounds like trigger is around the corner for iui, how exciting. Hope u opks turn positive soooooooonnnnnnnn.


----------



## drsquid

I was knocked out completely for my Er. Woke up with no pain at all. Went out to lunch. 

Yay napa!!! It is gorgeous there especially this time of year when it is warm too. 

*Preg mention* got my second beta 349 yikes. Progesterone was 276 so they want me to do a redraw Monday before I put in crinone that day. Scheduled for us on the 18th but my doc will already be on Vaca so ick ick I get the old dude who works there too. *Preg mention*


----------



## MrsC8776

drsquid said:


> I was knocked out completely for my Er. Woke up with no pain at all. Went out to lunch.
> 
> Yay napa!!! It is gorgeous there especially this time of year when it is warm too.
> 
> *Preg mention* got my second beta 349 yikes. Progesterone was 276 so they want me to do a redraw Monday before I put in crinone that day. Scheduled for us on the 18th but my doc will already be on Vaca so ick ick I get the old dude who works there too. *Preg mention*

Sounds like a great beta! Have they said anything about your numbers? I know you are scared of twins. 


*MoBaby*~ Did you do another scan today to see how things are looking?


----------



## DaisyQ

One... So sorry about the cancelation. I've been there. What's the plan at this point? Any changes to your protocol?

Tella, sounds like you are post retrieval. Will have to go check your journal...

Squid! Wow! Check out that beta! Time to start looking into nannies... I think you'll need help with twins! 

Jennylynn, so excited about your twinkies!!


----------



## Kelly9

mrsc clomid can alter when you O, usually you O 5-9 days after your last pill, hope that helps.

drsquid good luck.


----------



## MrsC8776

Kelly9 said:


> mrsc clomid can alter when you O, usually you O 5-9 days after your last pill, hope that helps.
> 
> drsquid good luck.

Thank you, I forgot about that. I'm 4 days past my last pill today.


----------



## oneof14

Welcome back Daisy!! Yes the doctor is putting me on the lupron protocol. He didn't go further, well meet with him when I get AF.

Yay squid!!


----------



## drsquid

oneof- good luck with lupron. i found it made me pretty tired but the eggs turned out great =)


----------



## MoBaby

Hi! Sorry for lag of update... I have had a long day! Bitter sweet but anyways... My brother and his wife had their twins today and if I would have been pg first ivf the ba y would be due in a few weeks time and we had talked about raising the kids together since they would be so close in age then we discussed it even more when the 2nd ivf took.... So reminds me once again. Anyways, I did rescan today... Everything seems to be resolving on its own :) the pain is gone also. So I'm happy about that. I'm away this weekend so probably won't be on here much. 

Drs: great beta! Maybe both took! That's fantastic :)


----------



## Jenn76

JennyLynn512 said:


> Updating: Had our first ultrasound today and found out we have one beautiful sac, with two babies in it! So we're having identical twins! Both babies had wonderful heartbeats; one at 115 bpm and one at 122 bpm. Baby A was 6w2d and baby B was 6w1d. So they are right where they should be and growing together! Will have another ultrasound in two weeks. :happydance::happydance:

Congratulations Jenny that is fantastic news!!!!!


----------



## Jenn76

MoBaby said:


> Hi! Sorry for lag of update... I have had a long day! Bitter sweet but anyways... My brother and his wife had their twins today and if I would have been pg first ivf the ba y would be due in a few weeks time and we had talked about raising the kids together since they would be so close in age then we discussed it even more when the 2nd ivf took.... So reminds me once again. Anyways, I did rescan today... Everything seems to be resolving on its own :) the pain is gone also. So I'm happy about that. I'm away this weekend so probably won't be on here much.
> 
> Drs: great beta! Maybe both took! That's fantastic :)

Sorry Mo baby I know how that is, my neighbor just announced that she is prego and two others on my street are now trying. They all discussed how cool it would be if we all had babies around the same time and they could grow up together. Now I`m determined this cycle has to work or my kids will be behind them. Neither my brother or my DH`s sister want kids so ours will never have cousins so I really want them to have kids to play with in the area. But I believe it will happen to all of us when it is meant to.


----------



## oneof14

drsquid said:


> oneof- good luck with lupron. i found it made me pretty tired but the eggs turned out great =)

Thanks squid, I pray for the same outcome as you!


----------



## Kelly9

mrsc glad I helped! I usually O'd on cd16-17 with clomid but that was me. 

mobaby I think most of us on here can sympathize with you maybe not direct family but it is hard no matter how happy you are for them. A friend of our started ttc when we started for our first and only now 4-5 years later are they finally expecting a little girl through IVF but of course having lost my little girl at 18 weeks I could barely look at her when home on vacation. I am truly happy for them but it makes me sad for me and then I just don't know how to act.


----------



## MrsC8776

MoBaby said:


> Hi! Sorry for lag of update... I have had a long day! Bitter sweet but anyways... My brother and his wife had their twins today and if I would have been pg first ivf the ba y would be due in a few weeks time and we had talked about raising the kids together since they would be so close in age then we discussed it even more when the 2nd ivf took.... So reminds me once again. Anyways, I did rescan today... Everything seems to be resolving on its own :) the pain is gone also. So I'm happy about that. I'm away this weekend so probably won't be on here much.
> 
> Drs: great beta! Maybe both took! That's fantastic :)

Sorry for the reminder today. It does sound like a bitter sweet situation. I'm glad the scan showed that it's resolving on it's own. That is good news. 



Kelly9 said:


> mrsc glad I helped! I usually O'd on cd16-17 with clomid but that was me.
> 
> mobaby I think most of us on here can sympathize with you maybe not direct family but it is hard no matter how happy you are for them. A friend of our started ttc when we started for our first and only now 4-5 years later are they finally expecting a little girl through IVF but of course having lost my little girl at 18 weeks I could barely look at her when home on vacation. I am truly happy for them but it makes me sad for me and then I just don't know how to act.

:shock: That would be so different from my regular cycles. I'm usually a 26 day cycle so I guess I'll just have to see what they say tomorrow. Usually by now my tests are getting dark but I'm not going to stress about it. Thats not going to help anything.


----------



## Kelly9

I was a 33 day cycler to which is likely why I went a little later but when I took 100 mg's of clomid I o'd later then with 50 mg so go figure.


----------



## Tella

Atma said:


> Kelly9 said:
> 
> 
> if they knock you out completely you won't feel a thing, if they sedate you you will. I don't want to scare anyone, for the most part the procedure was just uncomfortable it was just the last 2 or so jabs that really hurt. I think mine was 20-25 minutes last time for 20 eggs if you have less it takes less time unless they have problems getting to the eggs.
> 
> Thank u! Are u opting for 3 day or 5 day transfer? I am going fo five days but with my age i depends on how long the embryos survive.Click to expand...

Im also scheduled for a 5day transfer.



ShortyA22 said:


> Hey Everyone!!:happydance:
> 
> I'm new here and would like to talk with others on the experience I am going through..
> 
> Im 26 Years old and my Husband is 33. I have a 6 year old son from a previous relationship and my husband doesn't have any.
> 
> We were trying to conceive over a year and didn't get prego, so went to DR- Everything seemed fine with me and I previously got pregnant and gave birth in 2005- which was unexpected and while I was on the pill :winkwink:
> 
> My husband went to a local urologist after several semen analysis which showed he didnt have any sperm at all.. Well months and months went by we were referred to an awesome Dr an hour from home and after many and many tests..They really couldnt find what was wrong so they decided to proceed with surgery where they removed testicles and GUESS WHAT... They found lots and lots and lots of sperm but there was a blockage...So Pretty much this is where we are now.. We are going to have to undergo IVF with ICSI.. I'm very anxious now that the time has come but also scared and just dont understand sometimes:nope: During all this and seeing what my husband has went through and us wanting to have a child so bad and then having to go through all this and its very expensive.
> 
> Well, the time has come and this is where I'm @ now...
> 
> IVF #1 and we hope and pray it will be successful:hugs:
> 
> I Started BCP May 2012 and just finished them June 23
> 
> Started Lupron 20 units 6/20 along with Doxycycline 100mg twice a day
> 
> Ive been feeling a little loopy and emotional
> 
> I went to the DR today 6/28 for a Baseline Ultrasound and Bloodwork-- so far they said everything seemed and looked great
> 
> Tomorrow, 6/29 I reduce Lupron to 5 unites and Start GONAL-F 225 units
> 
> I then go back to the DR next Mon, Wed and Fri for bloodwork and ultrasounds
> 
> and I will probably have my retreival around July 9th ( My Birthday is the 8th)
> 
> I'm really not sure what to expect bc Ive never done this before and dont really have anyone to talk with bc we have pretty much kept this a secret from most of our friends and family.

I know it is very overwhelming when you start but its not as bad as you think. Fx'd you have first time success :hugs: Did they continue wiht the removal of the testicles or did they just clear the blockage?



MrsC8776 said:


> *AFM*~ Scan tomorrow and I will probably trigger for my IUI. My OPK's are not even close to being positive. I'm wondering if the clomid changed things in my cycle a little bit. I'll let you know how things go.

Gl with your scan!!! I never monitor much at home when they monitor me as it is far to confusing.



drsquid said:


> I was knocked out completely for my Er. Woke up with no pain at all. Went out to lunch.
> 
> Yay napa!!! It is gorgeous there especially this time of year when it is warm too.
> 
> *Preg mention* got my second beta 349 yikes. Progesterone was 276 so they want me to do a redraw Monday before I put in crinone that day. Scheduled for us on the 18th but my doc will already be on Vaca so ick ick I get the old dude who works there too. *Preg mention*

:happydance: Awesome beta!!!! Cant wait for the scan! But i think you will for sure try and see earlier hey, seeing that you can peep :haha:



DaisyQ said:


> One... So sorry about the cancelation. I've been there. What's the plan at this point? Any changes to your protocol?
> 
> Tella, sounds like you are post retrieval. Will have to go check your journal...
> 
> Squid! Wow! Check out that beta! Time to start looking into nannies... I think you'll need help with twins!
> 
> Jennylynn, so excited about your twinkies!!

Yes im 2dp ER.



MoBaby said:


> Hi! Sorry for lag of update... I have had a long day! Bitter sweet but anyways... My brother and his wife had their twins today and if I would have been pg first ivf the ba y would be due in a few weeks time and we had talked about raising the kids together since they would be so close in age then we discussed it even more when the 2nd ivf took.... So reminds me once again. Anyways, I did rescan today... Everything seems to be resolving on its own :) the pain is gone also. So I'm happy about that. I'm away this weekend so probably won't be on here much.
> 
> Drs: great beta! Maybe both took! That's fantastic :)

Sorry about the reminder day, im gonna have those as well. My SIL got pregnant on my last IUI cycle :cry:

AFM >

Update:

We have 6 embies at the moment, 4 at the 4cell stage which is right on track and 2 which is still at the 2 cell stage but the embroyologist sounds optimistic that they will catch up. She said there is also some others that are also fertilizes and still deviding but cant count on them yet.

My transfer is on Monday at 10am. She said we will definitely have 2 great embies for transfer. :happydance:


----------



## Atma

Hi! How exciting! Good luck for your transfer on Monday. I will be following your posts as my retrieval is scheduled for Monday or Tuesday with transfer towards the end of the week.


----------



## Hopeful4911

Tella said:


> Atma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly9 said:
> 
> 
> if they knock you out completely you won't feel a thing, if they sedate you you will. I don't want to scare anyone, for the most part the procedure was just uncomfortable it was just the last 2 or so jabs that really hurt. I think mine was 20-25 minutes last time for 20 eggs if you have less it takes less time unless they have problems getting to the eggs.
> 
> Thank u! Are u opting for 3 day or 5 day transfer? I am going fo five days but with my age i depends on how long the embryos survive.Click to expand...
> 
> Im also scheduled for a 5day transfer.
> 
> 
> 
> ShortyA22 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Everyone!!:happydance:
> 
> I'm new here and would like to talk with others on the experience I am going through..
> 
> Im 26 Years old and my Husband is 33. I have a 6 year old son from a previous relationship and my husband doesn't have any.
> 
> We were trying to conceive over a year and didn't get prego, so went to DR- Everything seemed fine with me and I previously got pregnant and gave birth in 2005- which was unexpected and while I was on the pill :winkwink:
> 
> My husband went to a local urologist after several semen analysis which showed he didnt have any sperm at all.. Well months and months went by we were referred to an awesome Dr an hour from home and after many and many tests..They really couldnt find what was wrong so they decided to proceed with surgery where they removed testicles and GUESS WHAT... They found lots and lots and lots of sperm but there was a blockage...So Pretty much this is where we are now.. We are going to have to undergo IVF with ICSI.. I'm very anxious now that the time has come but also scared and just dont understand sometimes:nope: During all this and seeing what my husband has went through and us wanting to have a child so bad and then having to go through all this and its very expensive.
> 
> Well, the time has come and this is where I'm @ now...
> 
> IVF #1 and we hope and pray it will be successful:hugs:
> 
> I Started BCP May 2012 and just finished them June 23
> 
> Started Lupron 20 units 6/20 along with Doxycycline 100mg twice a day
> 
> Ive been feeling a little loopy and emotional
> 
> I went to the DR today 6/28 for a Baseline Ultrasound and Bloodwork-- so far they said everything seemed and looked great
> 
> Tomorrow, 6/29 I reduce Lupron to 5 unites and Start GONAL-F 225 units
> 
> I then go back to the DR next Mon, Wed and Fri for bloodwork and ultrasounds
> 
> and I will probably have my retreival around July 9th ( My Birthday is the 8th)
> 
> I'm really not sure what to expect bc Ive never done this before and dont really have anyone to talk with bc we have pretty much kept this a secret from most of our friends and family.Click to expand...
> 
> I know it is very overwhelming when you start but its not as bad as you think. Fx'd you have first time success :hugs: Did they continue wiht the removal of the testicles or did they just clear the blockage?
> 
> 
> 
> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> *AFM*~ Scan tomorrow and I will probably trigger for my IUI. My OPK's are not even close to being positive. I'm wondering if the clomid changed things in my cycle a little bit. I'll let you know how things go.Click to expand...
> 
> Gl with your scan!!! I never monitor much at home when they monitor me as it is far to confusing.
> 
> 
> 
> drsquid said:
> 
> 
> I was knocked out completely for my Er. Woke up with no pain at all. Went out to lunch.
> 
> Yay napa!!! It is gorgeous there especially this time of year when it is warm too.
> 
> *Preg mention* got my second beta 349 yikes. Progesterone was 276 so they want me to do a redraw Monday before I put in crinone that day. Scheduled for us on the 18th but my doc will already be on Vaca so ick ick I get the old dude who works there too. *Preg mention*Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance: Awesome beta!!!! Cant wait for the scan! But i think you will for sure try and see earlier hey, seeing that you can peep :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> One... So sorry about the cancelation. I've been there. What's the plan at this point? Any changes to your protocol?
> 
> Tella, sounds like you are post retrieval. Will have to go check your journal...
> 
> Squid! Wow! Check out that beta! Time to start looking into nannies... I think you'll need help with twins!
> 
> Jennylynn, so excited about your twinkies!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes im 2dp ER.
> 
> 
> 
> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> Hi! Sorry for lag of update... I have had a long day! Bitter sweet but anyways... My brother and his wife had their twins today and if I would have been pg first ivf the ba y would be due in a few weeks time and we had talked about raising the kids together since they would be so close in age then we discussed it even more when the 2nd ivf took.... So reminds me once again. Anyways, I did rescan today... Everything seems to be resolving on its own :) the pain is gone also. So I'm happy about that. I'm away this weekend so probably won't be on here much.
> 
> Drs: great beta! Maybe both took! That's fantastic :)Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry about the reminder day, im gonna have those as well. My SIL got pregnant on my last IUI cycle :cry:
> 
> AFM >
> 
> Update:
> 
> We have 6 embies at the moment, 4 at the 4cell stage which is right on track and 2 which is still at the 2 cell stage but the embroyologist sounds optimistic that they will catch up. She said there is also some others that are also fertilizes and still deviding but cant count on them yet.
> 
> My transfer is on Monday at 10am. She said we will definitely have 2 great embies for transfer. :happydance:Click to expand...


Awesome news Tella! Im praying that those other little guys keep on dividing for you!


----------



## MrsC8776

Tella~ Sounds like you have got some good ones growing! Fx they keep it up. 

raelynn~ Good luck today!! I look forward to your update. I hope everything goes well and the day isn't as crazy as you thought it would be.


----------



## tiffttc

Kelly9 said:


> mrsc clomid can alter when you O, usually you O 5-9 days after your last pill, hope that helps.
> 
> drsquid good luck.

Hey kelly9- i hope you are doing well......i hope this question isnt to personal but on ur sig it says you got your first bfp but missed carried at 18 weeks due to SCT iam just wondering what is that?? i hope iam not gettin to personal :hugs:


----------



## ShortyA22

Tella said:


> Atma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly9 said:
> 
> 
> if they knock you out completely you won't feel a thing, if they sedate you you will. I don't want to scare anyone, for the most part the procedure was just uncomfortable it was just the last 2 or so jabs that really hurt. I think mine was 20-25 minutes last time for 20 eggs if you have less it takes less time unless they have problems getting to the eggs.
> 
> Thank u! Are u opting for 3 day or 5 day transfer? I am going fo five days but with my age i depends on how long the embryos survive.Click to expand...
> 
> Im also scheduled for a 5day transfer.
> 
> 
> 
> ShortyA22 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Everyone!!:happydance:
> 
> I'm new here and would like to talk with others on the experience I am going through..
> 
> Im 26 Years old and my Husband is 33. I have a 6 year old son from a previous relationship and my husband doesn't have any.
> 
> We were trying to conceive over a year and didn't get prego, so went to DR- Everything seemed fine with me and I previously got pregnant and gave birth in 2005- which was unexpected and while I was on the pill :winkwink:
> 
> My husband went to a local urologist after several semen analysis which showed he didnt have any sperm at all.. Well months and months went by we were referred to an awesome Dr an hour from home and after many and many tests..They really couldnt find what was wrong so they decided to proceed with surgery where they removed testicles and GUESS WHAT... They found lots and lots and lots of sperm but there was a blockage...So Pretty much this is where we are now.. We are going to have to undergo IVF with ICSI.. I'm very anxious now that the time has come but also scared and just dont understand sometimes:nope: During all this and seeing what my husband has went through and us wanting to have a child so bad and then having to go through all this and its very expensive.
> 
> Well, the time has come and this is where I'm @ now...
> 
> IVF #1 and we hope and pray it will be successful:hugs:
> 
> I Started BCP May 2012 and just finished them June 23
> 
> Started Lupron 20 units 6/20 along with Doxycycline 100mg twice a day
> 
> Ive been feeling a little loopy and emotional
> 
> I went to the DR today 6/28 for a Baseline Ultrasound and Bloodwork-- so far they said everything seemed and looked great
> 
> Tomorrow, 6/29 I reduce Lupron to 5 unites and Start GONAL-F 225 units
> 
> I then go back to the DR next Mon, Wed and Fri for bloodwork and ultrasounds
> 
> and I will probably have my retreival around July 9th ( My Birthday is the 8th)
> 
> I'm really not sure what to expect bc Ive never done this before and dont really have anyone to talk with bc we have pretty much kept this a secret from most of our friends and family.Click to expand...
> 
> I know it is very overwhelming when you start but its not as bad as you think. Fx'd you have first time success :hugs: Did they continue wiht the removal of the testicles or did they just clear the blockage?
> 
> 
> 
> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> *AFM*~ Scan tomorrow and I will probably trigger for my IUI. My OPK's are not even close to being positive. I'm wondering if the clomid changed things in my cycle a little bit. I'll let you know how things go.Click to expand...
> 
> Gl with your scan!!! I never monitor much at home when they monitor me as it is far to confusing.
> 
> 
> 
> drsquid said:
> 
> 
> I was knocked out completely for my Er. Woke up with no pain at all. Went out to lunch.
> 
> Yay napa!!! It is gorgeous there especially this time of year when it is warm too.
> 
> *Preg mention* got my second beta 349 yikes. Progesterone was 276 so they want me to do a redraw Monday before I put in crinone that day. Scheduled for us on the 18th but my doc will already be on Vaca so ick ick I get the old dude who works there too. *Preg mention*Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance: Awesome beta!!!! Cant wait for the scan! But i think you will for sure try and see earlier hey, seeing that you can peep :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> One... So sorry about the cancelation. I've been there. What's the plan at this point? Any changes to your protocol?
> 
> Tella, sounds like you are post retrieval. Will have to go check your journal...
> 
> Squid! Wow! Check out that beta! Time to start looking into nannies... I think you'll need help with twins!
> 
> Jennylynn, so excited about your twinkies!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes im 2dp ER.
> 
> 
> 
> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> Hi! Sorry for lag of update... I have had a long day! Bitter sweet but anyways... My brother and his wife had their twins today and if I would have been pg first ivf the ba y would be due in a few weeks time and we had talked about raising the kids together since they would be so close in age then we discussed it even more when the 2nd ivf took.... So reminds me once again. Anyways, I did rescan today... Everything seems to be resolving on its own :) the pain is gone also. So I'm happy about that. I'm away this weekend so probably won't be on here much.
> 
> Drs: great beta! Maybe both took! That's fantastic :)Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry about the reminder day, im gonna have those as well. My SIL got pregnant on my last IUI cycle :cry:
> 
> AFM >
> 
> Update:
> 
> We have 6 embies at the moment, 4 at the 4cell stage which is right on track and 2 which is still at the 2 cell stage but the embroyologist sounds optimistic that they will catch up. She said there is also some others that are also fertilizes and still deviding but cant count on them yet.
> 
> My transfer is on Monday at 10am. She said we will definitely have 2 great embies for transfer. :happydance:Click to expand...





They didnt fix the blockage bc it would have to be done in another procedure but they removed the sperm and froze 8 vials of it so we have plenty.. They tested one vial with the unthawing process and said it survived fine so we should be ok.. If they would have fixed the blockage then he said pretty much my husband would be on bed rest for 2 months.. The blockage repair was about half the cost of IVF but if he would be out of work for 2 months then would put us above the IVF cost


----------



## tiffttc

Hey girls just a quick question.......this is to all the girls that have got there bfp i have been still getting cramps iam wondering is this still normal to be getting them my doc says its normal to have cramps just as long as i dont have any bledding which i dont thank god but does anyone else has this aswell?????


----------



## raelynn

MrsC8776 said:


> Tella~ Sounds like you have got some good ones growing! Fx they keep it up.
> 
> raelynn~ Good luck today!! I look forward to your update. I hope everything goes well and the day isn't as crazy as you thought it would be.

ER went great today! They got 15 eggs. The doctor and nurses were very happy with that so I am too. My dad took me to the hospital this morning because hubby was still waiting to see if the frozen sperm survived or if he needed to go have his operation. It turned out the frozen did fine so that was wonderful news too and hubby was able to come and be with me in recovery.

I'm just a bit crampy but other than that I feel fine. The anesthesia was great! I woke up and was worried because I thought I fell asleep at a dr appointment :haha: but then I figured it out. It was just like waking up from a great nap.


----------



## drsquid

tiff- im kinda crampy especially if i realize i have to pee and dont go right away. also realized a lot of my cramps are gas


----------



## Hopeful4911

tiffttc said:


> Hey girls just a quick question.......this is to all the girls that have got there bfp i have been still getting cramps iam wondering is this still normal to be getting them my doc says its normal to have cramps just as long as i dont have any bledding which i dont thank god but does anyone else has this aswell?????

Hey tiff. I still am having cramping, they arent as bad as a couple days ago. My cramping was so bad i think Tuesday, I went to the ER. Well I had my first prenatal appointment yesterday and my doctor said its normal to have cramping as long as there is no blood. She said my severe cramping could have been caused by my cyst on the ovaries. I think we are both fine and are going to have healthy pregnancies! 
Congrats!


----------



## Kelly9

I'm doing 2 at day 3 since my clinic won't do 3 at day 5 cause of my age. Makes me mad.

tiffttc, I don't mind asking, and SCT is a sacrococcygeal teratoma, it's a tumour that grows off the tailbone region and can be external and internal, usually benign if dealt with at birth. Doesn't sound to bad you'd just think they'd remove it when the baby was born, problem with my Hannah's tumour was it was so large and had such a massive blood flow that it was putting pressure on her heart to pump to her body and the tumour so we went in to have intrauterine fetal surgery so cut off the blood flow and stop the tumour from growing. The surgery went well but Hannah died a few hours later. I'm very sensitive about people calling it a miscarriage because it was not a miscarriage it was a stillbirth, I know you meant nothing by it so no worries just wanted to let you know.


----------



## oneof14

Kelly, I am so sorry to hear that! That must've been so awful for you and your family! Prayers and lots of :hugs:


----------



## MrsC8776

raelynn said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Tella~ Sounds like you have got some good ones growing! Fx they keep it up.
> 
> raelynn~ Good luck today!! I look forward to your update. I hope everything goes well and the day isn't as crazy as you thought it would be.
> 
> ER went great today! They got 15 eggs. The doctor and nurses were very happy with that so I am too. My dad took me to the hospital this morning because hubby was still waiting to see if the frozen sperm survived or if he needed to go have his operation. It turned out the frozen did fine so that was wonderful news too and hubby was able to come and be with me in recovery.
> 
> I'm just a bit crampy but other than that I feel fine. The anesthesia was great! I woke up and was worried because I thought I fell asleep at a dr appointment :haha: but then I figured it out. It was just like waking up from a great nap.Click to expand...

Yay for so many eggs collected!! I'm so glad that your DH's sample thawed without any issues. I can only imagine how stressful that must have been this morning. Fx for some good fertilized ones! Sounds like the drugs did you good today. :haha: That would be a weird feeling to think you fell asleep at an appointment. 



Kelly9 said:


> I'm doing 2 at day 3 since my clinic won't do 3 at day 5 cause of my age. Makes me mad.
> 
> tiffttc, I don't mind asking, and SCT is a sacrococcygeal teratoma, it's a tumour that grows off the tailbone region and can be external and internal, usually benign if dealt with at birth. Doesn't sound to bad you'd just think they'd remove it when the baby was born, problem with my Hannah's tumour was it was so large and had such a massive blood flow that it was putting pressure on her heart to pump to her body and the tumour so we went in to have intrauterine fetal surgery so cut off the blood flow and stop the tumour from growing. The surgery went well but Hannah died a few hours later. I'm very sensitive about people calling it a miscarriage because it was not a miscarriage it was a stillbirth, I know you meant nothing by it so no worries just wanted to let you know.

:hugs: 


AFM~ I trigger tonight and IUI on Sunday.


----------



## Kelly9

woohoo mrs c! How excited you must be!


----------



## oneof14

FX'd MrsC!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Kelly~ I'm very excited! I do wish my husband was home but we will make the best of it. Only one more month to go. :thumbup:

Do you think they will have you trigger tomorrow?


----------



## jchic

YAY Mrs. C for trigger!

Kelly - hugs honey :(


----------



## raelynn

MrsC - Keeping my fingers crossed for you! Good luck!


----------



## BlueStorm

Hey girls sorry I have been mia. I have been trying to lay low before transfer. Wanted to give a quick update...transfered two this afternoon! I'm gonna try to stay off the boards for a few days and just relax and try not to drive myself crazy. I will catch up on you all in a few days!


----------



## raelynn

Best of luck for sticky embryos BlueStorm!!!
:dust::dust:


----------



## Hopeful4911

FX'd Mrsc!

afm- I got the call from my Dr about my b/w from yesterday. My 2nd beta came back at 1125!! That means it more than doubled in less then 48 hrs!! Im thrilled, and all my other b/w results came back and she says they look great, even my sugar levels and I can schedule my first u/s on monday!

Praying and keeping you ladies in my thoughts!!


----------



## MrsC8776

BlueStorm said:


> Hey girls sorry I have been mia. I have been trying to lay low before transfer. Wanted to give a quick update...transfered two this afternoon! I'm gonna try to stay off the boards for a few days and just relax and try not to drive myself crazy. I will catch up on you all in a few days!

:happydance: Yay for being PUPO!! I'm so glad everything went well. Get some rest and let those embies snuggle in. 



Hopeful4911 said:


> FX'd Mrsc!
> 
> afm- I got the call from my Dr about my b/w from yesterday. My 2nd beta came back at 1125!! That means it more than doubled in less then 48 hrs!! Im thrilled, and all my other b/w results came back and she says they look great, even my sugar levels and I can schedule my first u/s on monday!
> 
> Praying and keeping you ladies in my thoughts!!

:happydance: That is a great beta! I know number don't mean much when it comes to how many are in there but I can't help but wonder. 

Thanks for all the good luck wishes ladies!


----------



## Kelly9

Not sure if I'll trigger tomorrow, I'd like to but I also want as many eggs as possible. I'd like to not buy anymore medication to, spent an extra 250 just for the last few days :wacko: thats with insurance helping to.

hopeful thats great news, I wish my clinic did betas! I have to see my family doc to ask for a beta but she usually gives it to me. 

blue congrats on transfer and have a relaxing couple of days.


----------



## drsquid

Hopeful- when are they Having you schedule for? My doc said after 6.5 weeks and gave me crap about not scanning early even though as he said he knows I don't listen to him. Sigh I'm not stupid enough to scan early, I know you can't see anything and just get freaked out. That being said I'm not sure I'm getting scanned at his office either


----------



## never2late70

All of these popup ads are killing me! :growlmad:

Anyone else getting bombarded by them?


----------



## oneof14

Hey Blue, that's great news!!

Hopeful, I'm so happy everything just as it should!! I know you had a scare winter cramps!


----------



## MrsC8776

never2late70 said:


> All of these popup ads are killing me! :growlmad:
> 
> Anyone else getting bombarded by them?

Yes!!! There is a thread going in the help section. I posted a picture of whats going on but none of the mods have sent a reply yet. I'm getting very frustrated with the ad. :growlmad:


----------



## MrsC8776

Heres the link to the thread about the ad... Maybe enough complaints and they will take it down. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/forum-help-testing-area/1074991-report-problems-ads.html


----------



## Atma

Good luck MrsC, exciting....yay!


----------



## Atma

Hopeful4911 said:


> FX'd Mrsc!
> 
> afm- I got the call from my Dr about my b/w from yesterday. My 2nd beta came back at 1125!! That means it more than doubled in less then 48 hrs!! Im thrilled, and all my other b/w results came back and she says they look great, even my sugar levels and I can schedule my first u/s on monday!
> 
> Praying and keeping you ladies in my thoughts!!

Thats an awesome number! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## drsquid

i agree.. painful. nordstorm has the WORST ads


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hi Ladies... I just wanted to check in. I'm on my phone and will be for the next week. I'm off on a family boat trip with my mom, brother, sister in law, my 2 yr old niece, and my 1 month old niece. Should be interesting to say the least. I'll keep checking in to see how everyone is doing but I'll say sorry now for not doing individual comments.


----------



## Tella

Blue congrats on being pupo!! Look after yourself and those beans!

Hopeful, yeah for great beta :hugs: can't wait to find out if its twins :) 

AFM > feeling fine just irratated due to the preogesterone :(


----------



## bubumaci

Hopeful - that's sounds wonderful! Congratulations.
Blue - great news, congrats on being PUPO :) :)
MrsC : GOOD LUCK :hugs:


----------



## BettyBoof

Have fun BoMO!

Blue congratulations on being PUPO!

Hopeful that's great - many congratulations!

Good Luck Mrs C!

I'm still reading and catching up but am thinking of everyone.

I'm sorry I've been AWOL for so long but I have been really sick with a virus. This is the first time I have been able to get out of bed since Wednesday :-( But it's not all bad news, my EPU went well and I got 10 eggs and 8 fertilised. I had two great blastocysts transferred last Wednesday (one was hatching!) and two blasts were frozen (one fully expanded and one fully hatched). I am so pleased with how everything went and now I am (im)patiently waiting for my bloodtest on 11th July. 

I'm just worried being sick could effect the implantation of our two little blasts - what do you think?


----------



## Hopeful4911

MrsC8776 said:


> BlueStorm said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls sorry I have been mia. I have been trying to lay low before transfer. Wanted to give a quick update...transfered two this afternoon! I'm gonna try to stay off the boards for a few days and just relax and try not to drive myself crazy. I will catch up on you all in a few days!
> 
> :happydance: Yay for being PUPO!! I'm so glad everything went well. Get some rest and let those embies snuggle in.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopeful4911 said:
> 
> 
> FX'd Mrsc!
> 
> afm- I got the call from my Dr about my b/w from yesterday. My 2nd beta came back at 1125!! That means it more than doubled in less then 48 hrs!! Im thrilled, and all my other b/w results came back and she says they look great, even my sugar levels and I can schedule my first u/s on monday!
> 
> Praying and keeping you ladies in my thoughts!!Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance: That is a great beta! I know number don't mean much when it comes to how many are in there but I can't help but wonder.
> 
> Thanks for all the good luck wishes ladies!Click to expand...

I know, im excited to find out if they both were sticky! That would be wonderful :)



drsquid said:


> Hopeful- when are they Having you schedule for? My doc said after 6.5 weeks and gave me crap about not scanning early even though as he said he knows I don't listen to him. Sigh I'm not stupid enough to scan early, I know you can't see anything and just get freaked out. That being said I'm not sure I'm getting scanned at his office either

I have to call them on Monday to schedule it, it probably wont be for another 2-3 weeks. Im no longer under the care of my IVF clinic, Im now with an OB/GYN. Since Im "high risk" I called as soon as possible to be seen.



Tella said:


> Blue congrats on being pupo!! Look after yourself and those beans!
> 
> Hopeful, yeah for great beta :hugs: can't wait to find out if its twins :)
> 
> AFM > feeling fine just irratated due to the preogesterone :(

I cant wait to find out either!


----------



## tiffttc

drsquid said:


> tiff- im kinda crampy especially if i realize i have to pee and dont go right away. also realized a lot of my cramps are gas

Thanks drsquid- for your responce OMG i find mine are exactly like that aswell......iam sooooo glad its normal i was kinda wondering there for awhile but i do believe we will have healthly babies:hugs: wen is your due date there isnt that long between the two of us:hugs:



Hopeful4911 said:


> tiffttc said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls just a quick question.......this is to all the girls that have got there bfp i have been still getting cramps iam wondering is this still normal to be getting them my doc says its normal to have cramps just as long as i dont have any bledding which i dont thank god but does anyone else has this aswell?????
> 
> Hey tiff. I still am having cramping, they arent as bad as a couple days ago. My cramping was so bad i think Tuesday, I went to the ER. Well I had my first prenatal appointment yesterday and my doctor said its normal to have cramping as long as there is no blood. She said my severe cramping could have been caused by my cyst on the ovaries. I think we are both fine and are going to have healthy pregnancies!
> Congrats!Click to expand...

thanks hopeful. I think your right its just nice to know iam not alone with the way i feel and mine arnt really bad but you wuld stil know they are there on and off but mine is prob like that coz i dont have cysts but i havent had any bleeding so thats really good you are only a few days ahead of me we will be due round the one time :happydance: hopeful just wondering aswel why are they calling you ''high risk''


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hello everyone, sorry I have been AWOL lately but I have just been waiting to get started my IVF cycle. Yesterday I made the trip up to the fertility clinic to pick up my drugs and I will be starting the spray tomorrow. EC will possibily be 30th July.


----------



## tiffttc

Kelly9 said:


> I'm doing 2 at day 3 since my clinic won't do 3 at day 5 cause of my age. Makes me mad.
> 
> tiffttc, I don't mind asking, and SCT is a sacrococcygeal teratoma, it's a tumour that grows off the tailbone region and can be external and internal, usually benign if dealt with at birth. Doesn't sound to bad you'd just think they'd remove it when the baby was born, problem with my Hannah's tumour was it was so large and had such a massive blood flow that it was putting pressure on her heart to pump to her body and the tumour so we went in to have intrauterine fetal surgery so cut off the blood flow and stop the tumour from growing. The surgery went well but Hannah died a few hours later. I'm very sensitive about people calling it a miscarriage because it was not a miscarriage it was a stillbirth, I know you meant nothing by it so no worries just wanted to let you know.

Iam sooooo sorry for using ''THAT WORD'' i didnt realise what sct was exactly that must have been a very painful experience iam sooo sorry you had to go through that......Dont worry things will work out for you this time you might just get two little beans.......with the help of god iam praying for you:hugs::dust::hugs:


----------



## chellesama

Still on the Nook, still hating it, still wishing luck and patience to the PUPO and soon to be PUPO ladies, and happy and healthy 9 months to the new BFPs. So happy for all of you! 

AFM, a good appt. with doc yesterday! Outer OS still open, but inner OS more tightly closed than a week ago. Beta from Tuesday ER visit (7+5)182,346!!! Looks like J&H baby is going to stay.


----------



## Kelly9

tiffttc no worries. It was the hardest thing I have and am still going through. I hope so much for twins this time, it would be nice to be done with this whole ttc stuff.


----------



## Jenn76

Hi Ladies!

Tella: That's great news!! Good luck with your transfer on Monday

Raylynn: Congrats on getting 15 eggs that is fantastic news!!!! :happydance:

MrsC: Good luck with you IUI tomorrow!! 

Blue: Woo Hoo!!! PUPO finally!!! Rest up and I wish you the best for sticky beans. :bunny:

Hopeful: That's an awesome number, so excited for you to find out if it is twins. :oneofeach:

Betty: Congratulations on being PUPO!! :happydance: Fingers crossed that you will get your BFP on the 11th. Will you test at home? 

Irish: Welcome back! I just started my spray last Tuesday so you aren't far behind me. When do you start the stimulation drugs?

AFM: I went to my injection class which was good. The needle did sting but I had no problems injecting it. I was happy to learn that I only need to do one needle a day. I am going to be on 4 vials a day but they can all be combined so that's good news. I was afraid I was going to have to do 4 shots a day. Nasal spray day 5 today, so far it's not bad.


----------



## MrsC8776

BettyBoof said:


> Have fun BoMO!
> 
> Blue congratulations on being PUPO!
> 
> Hopeful that's great - many congratulations!
> 
> Good Luck Mrs C!
> 
> I'm still reading and catching up but am thinking of everyone.
> 
> I'm sorry I've been AWOL for so long but I have been really sick with a virus. This is the first time I have been able to get out of bed since Wednesday :-( But it's not all bad news, my EPU went well and I got 10 eggs and 8 fertilised. I had two great blastocysts transferred last Wednesday (one was hatching!) and two blasts were frozen (one fully expanded and one fully hatched). I am so pleased with how everything went and now I am (im)patiently waiting for my bloodtest on 11th July.
> 
> I'm just worried being sick could effect the implantation of our two little blasts - what do you think?

Thank you! Sorry you have been sick. I hope you start to feel better soon. Congrats on being PUPO with twins! 



Irish_eyes said:


> Hello everyone, sorry I have been AWOL lately but I have just been waiting to get started my IVF cycle. Yesterday I made the trip up to the fertility clinic to pick up my drugs and I will be starting the spray tomorrow. EC will possibily be 30th July.

Yay for getting started. 



chellesama said:


> Still on the Nook, still hating it, still wishing luck and patience to the PUPO and soon to be PUPO ladies, and happy and healthy 9 months to the new BFPs. So happy for all of you!
> 
> AFM, a good appt. with doc yesterday! Outer OS still open, but inner OS more tightly closed than a week ago. Beta from Tuesday ER visit (7+5)182,346!!! Looks like J&H baby is going to stay.

That is a great beta!

Jenn~ We posted at the same time. I'm glad the class went well. Thats great that you only have to do one injection a day.


----------



## drsquid

chelle- yay. and wow they are checking your cervix already

irish- good luck. feels good to get started

tiff- glad you feel better about it now. 

betty- good luck. supposedly a virus can help cause it can distract the immune system =)


----------



## raelynn

Well we got our fertilization report today and out of 15 eggs, 11 were mature, but only 2 fertilized. I'm so worried for our two embryos and just hope they keep growing.


----------



## Hopeful4911

tiffttc said:


> drsquid said:
> 
> 
> tiff- im kinda crampy especially if i realize i have to pee and dont go right away. also realized a lot of my cramps are gas
> 
> Thanks drsquid- for your responce OMG i find mine are exactly like that aswell......iam sooooo glad its normal i was kinda wondering there for awhile but i do believe we will have healthly babies:hugs: wen is your due date there isnt that long between the two of us:hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopeful4911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiffttc said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls just a quick question.......this is to all the girls that have got there bfp i have been still getting cramps iam wondering is this still normal to be getting them my doc says its normal to have cramps just as long as i dont have any bledding which i dont thank god but does anyone else has this aswell?????Click to expand...
> 
> Hey tiff. I still am having cramping, they arent as bad as a couple days ago. My cramping was so bad i think Tuesday, I went to the ER. Well I had my first prenatal appointment yesterday and my doctor said its normal to have cramping as long as there is no blood. She said my severe cramping could have been caused by my cyst on the ovaries. I think we are both fine and are going to have healthy pregnancies!
> Congrats!Click to expand...
> 
> thanks hopeful. I think your right its just nice to know iam not alone with the way i feel and mine arnt really bad but you wuld stil know they are there on and off but mine is prob like that coz i dont have cysts but i havent had any bleeding so thats really good you are only a few days ahead of me we will be due round the one time :happydance: hopeful just wondering aswel why are they calling you ''high risk''Click to expand...

I have type 2 diabetes, that Im on metformin for, but its not controlled at all times. For the most part it is but then there are some days where it can get high. So im being switched to insulin, also I have high blood pressure which thankfully now is under control.



raelynn said:


> Well we got our fertilization report today and out of 15 eggs, 11 were mature, but only 2 fertilized. I'm so worried for our two embryos and just hope they keep growing.

:hugs:
Praying for your 2 embryos to keep developing.


----------



## BettyBoof

Thanks Jenn, I will definitely test at home - I'm too impatient not to! I'm just trying to work out how long before the Ovidrel will be out of my system and then my POAS fest will begin :-D Glad your needle isn't going to be as bad as expected!

Thank you Mrs C - it sounds funny to hear you say I am PUPO with twins! I know it's factually correct but it seems so surreal.

DrSquid I haven't heard that before about a virus distracting your immune system but I shall take it and run with it thanks! It makes me feel a bit better about everything.

Raelynn I hope your two embryos continue to grow - when is your ET booked for?


----------



## georx

So I broke down and POAS this morning, BPF within seconds. My first beta was today and they said "very positive" 360!! Going back on Monday for beta #2. A bit of red spotting though, so staying horizontal this weekend. :)


----------



## georx

Hopeful4911 said:


> FX'd Mrsc!
> 
> afm- I got the call from my Dr about my b/w from yesterday. My 2nd beta came back at 1125!! That means it more than doubled in less then 48 hrs!! Im thrilled, and all my other b/w results came back and she says they look great, even my sugar levels and I can schedule my first u/s on monday!
> 
> Praying and keeping you ladies in my thoughts!!

Congrats Hopeful! Great beta numbers!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

georx said:


> So I broke down and POAS this morning, BPF within seconds. My first beta was today and they said "very positive" 360!! Going back on Monday for beta #2. A bit of red spotting though, so staying horizontal this weekend. :)

:happydance: Congrats!! Keep those feet up and get some rest. Hopefully the spotting stops.


----------



## Tella

Georx > Huge congrats! Look after your self and bean!

Raelynn > :hugs:, keeping your eggs in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## BettyBoof

Congratulations Georx, that is wonderful news!


----------



## MoBaby

Georx: that's great! Congrats! We have a lot of awesome betas !! How many dpo are you? 
Rae: you only need 1 good embryo!!! It will work :)
Mrsc: good luck today! Tww begins!


----------



## chellesama

Congratulations, Georx!

Raelyn, I, too, have everything crossed for your embies to keep going strong for you!

Betty, I've also heard that illness in the tww can help more than hurt. I'm glad you're feeling better, though. 

Dr. Squid, you may have to use your doctor-ly powers to remind everyone not to snuggle up to flu victims. :haha: To answer your not-quite question, I think my doctor only checked my cervix because I had to have my pap re-done. Not enough cellular material the first time! Poo on the crinone for that! I offered her a garden hose to clear it out this last time. Have you figured out when your scan will be? With your betas and progesterone, I wonder who you've got cooking in there....

Mrs. C, I don't know how you do it! I'm already losing track of who is PUPO right now. But my best wishes to those of you in the tww. I know you're in it now, Mrs. C, so definitely sending good thoughts your way!


----------



## MrsC8776

chellesama said:


> Congratulations, Georx!
> 
> Raelyn, I, too, have everything crossed for your embies to keep going strong for you!
> 
> Betty, I've also heard that illness in the tww can help more than hurt. I'm glad you're feeling better, though.
> 
> Dr. Squid, you may have to use your doctor-ly powers to remind everyone not to snuggle up to flu victims. :haha: To answer your not-quite question, I think my doctor only checked my cervix because I had to have my pap re-done. Not enough cellular material the first time! Poo on the crinone for that! I offered her a garden hose to clear it out this last time. Have you figured out when your scan will be? With your betas and progesterone, I wonder who you've got cooking in there....
> 
> Mrs. C, I don't know how you do it! I'm already losing track of who is PUPO right now. But my best wishes to those of you in the tww. I know you're in it now, Mrs. C, so definitely sending good thoughts your way!

The first page is what saves me. I keep everyone updated but if I miss something I'm totally lost. :wacko: 

Thanks for the good luck and good thoughts ladies! I'll be on my way in a couple hours. I hope you are all having a wonderful day. :flower:


----------



## ashknowsbest

So, I got my medicines and needles in the mail yesterday and I have to say that I wasn't really that scared or nervous for the shots but I got this very overwhelming/nervous feeling yesterday when I was going through all of the stuff.... :\ I'm going through with it obviously but just seeing everything that I need to do kinda stressed me out. 

Oh and the 8th is coming very quickly. OH and I are going to my mothers house on Tuesday night and staying until Sunday morning when I have to be at RMA for the 4th of July holiday. It should be nice, she has a pool and a big backyard for our puppy to run around in. It'll be nice to get away and it's kinda my last hurrah before I get started on all of these meds. :)


----------



## raelynn

Thank you for the prayers and well wishes everyone! We got the call this morning that our two embryos are holding strong! ET is tomorrow morning so hopefully they'll get snuggled in soon!!


----------



## MrsC8776

raelynn said:


> Thank you for the prayers and well wishes everyone! We got the call this morning that our two embryos are holding strong! ET is tomorrow morning so hopefully they'll get snuggled in soon!!

:happydance: Thats is great news! Fx for you.


----------



## Kelly9

raelyn thats great news! Is it normal for less to fertilize with azoospermia, or did they not have enough sperm? I'm trying to word this without coming across as insensitive, I hope I succeeded, I'm just curious. 

Georx congrats!

I agree the front page keeps me up to date I normally don't have enough time to read all the posts thoroughly. 

Scan tomorrow and hopefully trigger! Still hoping for some good news. 

never2late, when is your next scan? or collection? Just wondering if we're still on track... I think it was you that was on the same days as me but I got pushed back 2 days.


----------



## raelynn

Kelly9 said:


> raelyn thats great news! Is it normal for less to fertilize with azoospermia, or did they not have enough sperm? I'm trying to word this without coming across as insensitive, I hope I succeeded, I'm just curious.


I'm not sure what is normal with azoospermia or if anything ever is normal with it. I know that a lot of times the sperm retrieved are not mature so that could definitely be a challenge in fertilization.


----------



## Jenn76

georx said:


> So I broke down and POAS this morning, BPF within seconds. My first beta was today and they said "very positive" 360!! Going back on Monday for beta #2. A bit of red spotting though, so staying horizontal this weekend. :)

Congrats Georx!! :wohoo: Hope you have a healthy happy nine months.



raelynn said:


> Thank you for the prayers and well wishes everyone! We got the call this morning that our two embryos are holding strong! ET is tomorrow morning so hopefully they'll get snuggled in soon!!

Raelynn that's great to hear, you must be so excited. Best of luck tomorrow, PUPO finally!!! :happydance:



Kelly9 said:


> Scan tomorrow and hopefully trigger! Still hoping for some good news.

FX that you do get to trigger tomorrow.


----------



## Hopeful4911

*georx* thats great news!! Congrats!


----------



## Kelly9

raelyn: ok, I can see that having an effect for sure. Fingers crossed it all works for you guys.


----------



## BettyBoof

georx said:


> So I broke down and POAS this morning, BPF within seconds. My first beta was today and they said "very positive" 360!! Going back on Monday for beta #2. A bit of red spotting though, so staying horizontal this weekend. :)

Hooray! :happydance: Congratulations Georx! Lots of rest for you.

Great news about your embryos raelynn, good luck for ET!

My testing finger is itching, it's SO HARD to stay away from HPT...


----------



## never2late70

Kelly9 said:


> raelyn thats great news! Is it normal for less to fertilize with azoospermia, or did they not have enough sperm? I'm trying to word this without coming across as insensitive, I hope I succeeded, I'm just curious.
> 
> Georx congrats!
> 
> I agree the front page keeps me up to date I normally don't have enough time to read all the posts thoroughly.
> 
> Scan tomorrow and hopefully trigger! Still hoping for some good news.
> 
> never2late, when is your next scan? or collection? Just wondering if we're still on track... I think it was you that was on the same days as me but I got pushed back 2 days.

Hi: I start BCP on July 8th-31st and then have my baseline scan and labs drawn on August 3rd. Then start stimming August 5th!


I love seeing all the beautiful BFP's on here! :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

oh lol I got you mixed-up with ATMA! 

Atma when is your collection? Is it scheduled yet?


----------



## daisy83

Hi everyone, 

Sorry I've been MIA lately - have been experiencing the longest 2 weeks of my life! After being utterly *convinced* this was a failed cycle - low and behold a beautiful :bfp: this morning! :happydance:

I phoned the assisted conception unit and have a scan on 18th July when I'll be about 7 weeks (ish). Obviously very early days at the moment but fingers crossed.

Congrats to Georx - so far this has been a very lucky month! :flower:

xx


----------



## GettingBroody

Congrats Georx!!!! :dance:

Hopeful - cant wait to hear about your scan today!!

Rae - good luck with your ET!

Sending loads of :dust: to all of you who are PUPO or in the 2WW right now!!! Fx'd for some more :bfp:s!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Daisy, I must have been editing when you posted!!! Huge congratulations! Am thrilled for you! :happydance: (This has definitely been a lucky month, let's just hope it continues!)


----------



## daisy83

Thanks broody - am now driving myself crazy googling, should really stop that! And it's true what they say, you absolutely do not know until you test, all I had was a wee bit of backache, other than that - nothing! 

Thanks again, so happy xx


----------



## BettyBoof

Congratulations Daisy! Wonderful news!


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats daisy!!!!!!!


----------



## Tella

Huge congrats daisy83 :flow:

AFM > So for the big news... We have 2 wonderful embies on board. I hatched blast :dance: and a early stage blast :dance: and then there is an additional morula still being left till tomorrow to grow and if it reaches a expanded blast, they will freeze it. :happydance:

Everything I did to help improve egg quality must have helped, both the nurse and embryologist couldn't stop raving about how great the quality was of our two embies we transferred.

So they have been named M&M :D

So I'm PUPO with twins :happydance:

OTD 10 July, only 8 days away, time to chill and enjoy the rest of my 50 shades trilogy :thumbup:


----------



## raelynn

Congrats Daisy!

Tella- So glad ET went well for you and hoping your little embryos are snuggling in!

ET this morning for me. We transferred our two embryos so I'm currently PUPO too!


----------



## chellesama

Congratulations Daisy, Tella, and Raelyn! Way to keep The Stork busy today!!


----------



## never2late70

What a great way to start off a Monday morning by reading all of this wonderful news! Congratulations Momma's and future Momma's :happydance:

Prayers and Blessings for us all,
~Angie


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies, I've been lurking lately and just wanted to pop in and say hi. I'm so excited to see so many ladies getting BFP's and I can't wait till everyone has them. Struggling with infertility is something that you can't truly understand until you go through it yourself and I think we're all so lucky to have the support system here that we do :)


----------



## nikkifrank

Baseline sono tomorrow to start bcp. First time IVF+Icsi and very excited and hopeful!


----------



## MrsC8776

Kelly9 said:


> Scan tomorrow and hopefully trigger! Still hoping for some good news.

Good luck today! 



daisy83 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA lately - have been experiencing the longest 2 weeks of my life! After being utterly *convinced* this was a failed cycle - low and behold a beautiful :bfp: this morning! :happydance:
> 
> I phoned the assisted conception unit and have a scan on 18th July when I'll be about 7 weeks (ish). Obviously very early days at the moment but fingers crossed.
> 
> Congrats to Georx - so far this has been a very lucky month! :flower:
> 
> xx

Congrats!! :happydance:



Tella said:


> Huge congrats daisy83 :flow:
> 
> AFM > So for the big news... We have 2 wonderful embies on board. I hatched blast :dance: and a early stage blast :dance: and then there is an additional morula still being left till tomorrow to grow and if it reaches a expanded blast, they will freeze it. :happydance:
> 
> Everything I did to help improve egg quality must have helped, both the nurse and embryologist couldn't stop raving about how great the quality was of our two embies we transferred.
> 
> So they have been named M&M :D
> 
> So I'm PUPO with twins :happydance:
> 
> OTD 10 July, only 8 days away, time to chill and enjoy the rest of my 50 shades trilogy :thumbup:

Yay for being PUPO! I got sucked into those books. I'm somewhere in the middle of the 2nd one. That should keep you busy for a few days. :winkwink:



raelynn said:


> Congrats Daisy!
> 
> Tella- So glad ET went well for you and hoping your little embryos are snuggling in!
> 
> ET this morning for me. We transferred our two embryos so I'm currently PUPO too!

Yay for being PUPO as well! What is your OTD?


----------



## MrsC8776

bubumaci~ How are things going? Have you tested yet?


----------



## bubumaci

Lots and lots of good news here ladies :hugs: I am really happy for you...

AFM - well, yesterday was a bit depressing - but not out of the running just yet. The blood work said I was likely not pregnant (4,90 IU/L) - and they are positive above 5 ... but since that was day 6 after transfer, and one eggie was still a morula and the other was just becoming a blast at transfer, it is possible that they were lagging a bit and I had only just started producing the HCG. They have told me that there is still a slight chance and I have to go back in Wednesday morning for my 9dp5dt blood test - which will of course be definitive. So ladies, please keep fingers tightly crossed for me!

Thanks for asking, MRSC :)


----------



## MrsC8776

bubumaci said:


> Lots and lots of good news here ladies :hugs: I am really happy for you...
> 
> AFM - well, yesterday was a bit depressing - but not out of the running just yet. The blood work said I was likely not pregnant (4,90 IU/L) - and they are positive above 5 ... but since that was day 6 after transfer, and one eggie was still a morula and the other was just becoming a blast at transfer, it is possible that they were lagging a bit and I had only just started producing the HCG. They have told me that there is still a slight chance and I have to go back in Wednesday morning for my 9dp5dt blood test - which will of course be definitive. So ladies, please keep fingers tightly crossed for me!
> 
> Thanks for asking, MRSC :)

:hugs: My fingers are crossed for you. Good luck on Wednesday!


----------



## michelle01

Lots of BFP's!!! Congrats eveyone.

Congrats to those who had ER &ET and good luck to those who have upcoming transfers and retrievals!

MrsC....good luck and fingers crossed for you :)

I am still hanging out waiting for AF to start next week to get started.


----------



## haj624

fingers crossed for you bubu!!!


----------



## raelynn

MrsC8776 said:


> raelynn said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Daisy!
> 
> Tella- So glad ET went well for you and hoping your little embryos are snuggling in!
> 
> ET this morning for me. We transferred our two embryos so I'm currently PUPO too!
> 
> Yay for being PUPO as well! What is your OTD?Click to expand...

OTD is July 13th. Seems so far away so hopefully time passes by quickly


----------



## never2late70

Tella said:


> Huge congrats daisy83 :flow:
> 
> AFM > So for the big news... We have 2 wonderful embies on board. I hatched blast :dance: and a early stage blast :dance: and then there is an additional morula still being left till tomorrow to grow and if it reaches a expanded blast, they will freeze it. :happydance:
> 
> Everything I did to help improve egg quality must have helped, both the nurse and embryologist couldn't stop raving about how great the quality was of our two embies we transferred.
> 
> So they have been named M&M :D
> 
> So I'm PUPO with twins :happydance:
> 
> OTD 10 July, only 8 days away, time to chill and enjoy the rest of my 50 shades trilogy :thumbup:

Hi Tella: What did you do to improve your egg quality? I am 41 and need all the advise I can get. :thumbup:


----------



## oneof14

Wow, its been an exciting weekend for most! 

Daisy, congrats on your BFP!!! 

Rae, you are now pupo!! 

Kelly, you're almost there, exciting!

Tella, that is amazing news!! I am so extremely happy for you!!

Michelle, I am right behind you w/waiting for AF

AFM, still in my 2ww from my converted IUI's. I am not hopeful and will schedule a follow-up doctors appt to discuss my next steps!!


----------



## MrsC8776

raelynn said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raelynn said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Daisy!
> 
> Tella- So glad ET went well for you and hoping your little embryos are snuggling in!
> 
> ET this morning for me. We transferred our two embryos so I'm currently PUPO too!
> 
> Yay for being PUPO as well! What is your OTD?Click to expand...
> 
> OTD is July 13th. Seems so far away so hopefully time passes by quicklyClick to expand...

It will pass quickly. Thats not that far away. Fx for you.


----------



## never2late70

michelle01 said:


> Lots of BFP's!!! Congrats eveyone.
> 
> Congrats to those who had ER &ET and good luck to those who have upcoming transfers and retrievals!
> 
> MrsC....good luck and fingers crossed for you :)
> 
> I am still hanging out waiting for AF to start next week to get started.

I think you and I are going to be cycle buddies. I start BCP on Sunday :happydance:


----------



## oneof14

Yay Michelle & Nevertolate!!

praying for you bubu.


----------



## jchic

Congrats to the BFPS! WOOHOO!


----------



## georx

MrsC8776 said:


> georx said:
> 
> 
> So I broke down and POAS this morning, BPF within seconds. My first beta was today and they said "very positive" 360!! Going back on Monday for beta #2. A bit of red spotting though, so staying horizontal this weekend. :)
> 
> :happydance: Congrats!! Keep those feet up and get some rest. Hopefully the spotting stops.Click to expand...

Spotting stopped on Saturday, so in the clear for now, I'll update my beta#2 numbers when they come in today. So far so good! I still can't believe it. 

Good luck to all of you in the TWW! It's torture.


----------



## Jenn76

Betty: I know I will be the same with the wanting to test, my DH thinks I'm crazy but I bought 20 test strips in preparation for our TWW. They were only $15 total so I figure why not then I can test rotten, LOL!

Daisy83: :wohoo: Congrats on the BFP!!! Hope you have a healthy nine months.

Never: Only one more week and you'll be on your way finally!! Kind of Crazy after all the months of TTC to be excite about going on BCP's. I agree that it is great to hear all the BFP's lately. This really seems to be a lucky group to be a part of. Hopefully ours is coming soon.

Tella: Congrats on being PUPO!!!! :happydance: Sounds like you are on your way to a BFP with twins!! I'm on book two of 50 shades and loving it!! That'll keep your blood flowing. LOL! 

Raelynn: Congrats on being PUPO too!!! :happydance: 

Bubumaci: My thoughts are prayers are with you, hoping you hear good news on Wednesday. :hugs:

One: Praying for you to get a BFP from your IUI. FX!


----------



## Kelly9

Collection pushed back again. I just want to stop trying now, I don't know if all of this is worth all the crap I've put into in the last years. So defeated and tired of being shot down at every corner. If this cycle has been this hard to get through/go through then I don't think I'm going to have any luck at it working out.


----------



## never2late70

Kelly9 said:


> Collection pushed back again. I just want to stop trying now, I don't know if all of this is worth all the crap I've put into in the last years. So defeated and tired of being shot down at every corner. If this cycle has been this hard to get through/go through then I don't think I'm going to have any luck at it working out.

Shit! I am so sorry :cry: Did they say why?

~Angie :hugs:


----------



## oneof14

Huge congrat Georx!!

Kelly, I am so so sorry you are having a tough time during this cycle. I completely understand, from day 1 my cycle has been so emotional/stressful. I hope that you finish this cycle and get your BFP, that will all be worth it!!! Big :hugs: to you!!!


----------



## Tella

Bubu > thinking about you and praying for a late implanter!

Never >. 750mg coQ10, 2 sachets of Inofolic (so basically 4mg MyoInositol) no refined carbs at all, only complex carbs and none after 3pm, and very limited sugars! 4 tabs of StaminoGro along with accupuncture and TCM meds. Hope you get great quality eggs

Kelly > :hugs: sorry to hear that girl!

One14 > sorry you feeling down, but the lupron long protocol did wonders for me, and I pray it will be the same for you! :hugs:

AFM > for sure have mild OHSS and its not fun at all!!!! Its very sore, but its all worth it!


----------



## oneof14

Thanks Tella, I hope so too!!


----------



## Atma

Kelly - sorry to hear that girl! I know the delays are frustrating, did the docs tell u why?

Bubumaci - you are in my prayers! Hope all goes well!

Afm - i am scheduled for ER tomorrow. I am nervous and it was not easy with my in laws who stayed over last weekend. Albeit, they were being nice but i kind of hate those 'why are u not preggo yet' questions. And I have been so tired snd bloated today, slept the whole day. Is that normal after hcg shot or is it just me?


----------



## daisy83

Thanks everyone for their well wishes! 

*Kelly*, how come there has been a delay? Mine was nearly cancelled altogether - just as well we didn't! Thinking of you and hope you get good news soon.

AFM - Had some red blood when I wiped this afternoon (about 3pm). None since (now almost 10pm). Totally freaking out, have been resting in bed since then, hoping it's just normal.
*
Georx *- what was your spotting like? xx


----------



## bubumaci

Good luck for tomorrow Atma :)


----------



## Atma

Nikki - How exciting! Good luck


----------



## Atma

MrsC - how did your appt go? Not sure if am confused with the dates, isnt ur iui this week?


----------



## Jenn76

Kelly9 said:


> Collection pushed back again. I just want to stop trying now, I don't know if all of this is worth all the crap I've put into in the last years. So defeated and tired of being shot down at every corner. If this cycle has been this hard to get through/go through then I don't think I'm going to have any luck at it working out.

Kelly I am so sorry to hear of the delay, I'm sure your RE is doing what is best for a successful cycle. Try and remember this will all be worth it when you bring home your little bundle of joy. It's best to try and remain positive, I know you've been through a lot and I also know there is an angel looking after you. You will get your BFP soon! This is a very luck thread!! :hugs: 



Tella said:


> AFM > for sure have mild OHSS and its not fun at all!!!! Its very sore, but its all worth it!

Tella: Sorry to hear you aren't feeling great rest up, praying for sticky beans.



Atma said:


> Afm - i am scheduled for ER tomorrow. I am nervous and it was not easy with my in laws who stayed over last weekend. Albeit, they were being nice but i kind of hate those 'why are u not preggo yet' questions. And I have been so tired snd bloated today, slept the whole day. Is that normal after hcg shot or is it just me?

Atma: Good luck tomorrow, I hope you get lots of great eggies!



daisy83 said:


> Thanks everyone for their well wishes!
> 
> AFM - Had some red blood when I wiped this afternoon (about 3pm). None since (now almost 10pm). Totally freaking out, have been resting in bed since then, hoping it's just normal.

Spotting is very normal in the first trimester, don't stress about it. :hugs:


----------



## MrsC8776

michelle01 said:


> Lots of BFP's!!! Congrats eveyone.
> 
> Congrats to those who had ER &ET and good luck to those who have upcoming transfers and retrievals!
> 
> MrsC....good luck and fingers crossed for you :)
> 
> I am still hanging out waiting for AF to start next week to get started.

Not much longer for you! 



oneof14 said:


> Wow, its been an exciting weekend for most!
> 
> Daisy, congrats on your BFP!!!
> 
> Rae, you are now pupo!!
> 
> Kelly, you're almost there, exciting!
> 
> Tella, that is amazing news!! I am so extremely happy for you!!
> 
> Michelle, I am right behind you w/waiting for AF
> 
> AFM, still in my 2ww from my converted IUI's. I am not hopeful and will schedule a follow-up doctors appt to discuss my next steps!!

FX for you! I think it's good to make a plan for the next step but I really hope you won't need it. 



georx said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georx said:
> 
> 
> So I broke down and POAS this morning, BPF within seconds. My first beta was today and they said "very positive" 360!! Going back on Monday for beta #2. A bit of red spotting though, so staying horizontal this weekend. :)
> 
> :happydance: Congrats!! Keep those feet up and get some rest. Hopefully the spotting stops.Click to expand...
> 
> Spotting stopped on Saturday, so in the clear for now, I'll update my beta#2 numbers when they come in today. So far so good! I still can't believe it.
> 
> Good luck to all of you in the TWW! It's torture.Click to expand...

I'm glad the spotting stopped. I look forward to hearing what your next beta is. 



Kelly9 said:


> Collection pushed back again. I just want to stop trying now, I don't know if all of this is worth all the crap I've put into in the last years. So defeated and tired of being shot down at every corner. If this cycle has been this hard to get through/go through then I don't think I'm going to have any luck at it working out.

:hugs: Don't give up. This is just a little bump in the road. I hope you are ok. 



Atma said:


> Kelly - sorry to hear that girl! I know the delays are frustrating, did the docs tell u why?
> 
> Bubumaci - you are in my prayers! Hope all goes well!
> 
> Afm - i am scheduled for ER tomorrow. I am nervous and it was not easy with my in laws who stayed over last weekend. Albeit, they were being nice but i kind of hate those 'why are u not preggo yet' questions. And I have been so tired snd bloated today, slept the whole day. Is that normal after hcg shot or is it just me?

Good luck tomorrow!! 



daisy83 said:


> Thanks everyone for their well wishes!
> 
> *Kelly*, how come there has been a delay? Mine was nearly cancelled altogether - just as well we didn't! Thinking of you and hope you get good news soon.
> 
> AFM - Had some red blood when I wiped this afternoon (about 3pm). None since (now almost 10pm). Totally freaking out, have been resting in bed since then, hoping it's just normal.
> *
> Georx *- what was your spotting like? xx

Try not to worry to much. I'm sure everything is ok. 



Atma said:


> MrsC - how did your appt go? Not sure if am confused with the dates, isnt ur iui this week?

Thank you, my IUI was yesterday. Everything went great. They have me scheduled for a beta on the 12th.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hi ladies, I posted earlier from my phone but apparently it didn't go through. Congrats on the BFP that have come along. Fingers crossed and good luck to everyone in the tww.

Afm, I flew home for my baseline us this morning. Everything looked good so I got the go ahead to quit bcp tomorrow and start the microdose Lupron on Friday. My afc was 10 which is better than the 5 or 6 it has been every other cycle. Hopefully there are some good eggs in there.


----------



## oneof14

Mrsc, you are now pupo!!! 

Baby, good luck getting started!!


----------



## BettyBoof

DP


----------



## BettyBoof

Atma - good luck tomorrow!

Bubumaci - I have everything crossed for tomorrow for you, hope you get some good news.

Babyonmyown - fingers crossed for some great eggs.

Jenn I am LOL at all your tests, I totally get it.

AFM I caved and POAS today :bfp: !!! I'm not counting my chickens but am allowing myself a little :happydance:


----------



## oneof14

Betty, congrats!!! Thats wonderful news!!


----------



## daisy83

BettyBoof said:


> Atma - good luck tomorrow!
> 
> Bubumaci - I have everything crossed for tomorrow for you, hope you get some good news.
> 
> Babyonmyown - fingers crossed for some great eggs.
> 
> Jenn I am LOL at all your tests, I totally get it.
> 
> AFM I caved and POAS today :bfp: !!! I'm not counting my chickens but am allowing myself a little :happydance:

That's terrific news!!! Fingers crossed for you, all this waiting around is torture isn't it - you'd think we'd all be used to it by now!! Congrats again - woooo hoooooo!!!! :happydance:


----------



## MoBaby

Betty! Congrats! I'm so excited for all these bfps!! Hopefully it's a good sign for good things to come for me in sept :)


----------



## MoBaby

Mrsc and Tella: how are you felling ??

2 more days until I see the fs. I'm keeping fingers crossed for a good appt. I hope we can still transfer 2 blasts. I will be extremely disappointed if he says otherwise. I think with my track record so far it would be okay to transfer 2.


----------



## BettyBoof

Thanks so much girls. I'm still in shock TBH as I had been telling myself to expect a BFN. Just praying I get a good HCG level next week.

I do hope all the luck in this thread rubs off, it would be wonderful to see some more BFPs for all the lovely girls in here.


----------



## never2late70

BettyBoof said:


> Thanks so much girls. I'm still in shock TBH as I had been telling myself to expect a BFN. Just praying I get a good HCG level next week.
> 
> I do hope all the luck in this thread rubs off, it would be wonderful to see some more BFPs for all the lovely girls in here.

So happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## wantbabysoon

Hello girls,
Congrats to all those who got their BFPS and wishing them all a very happy and healthy 9 months!!

AFM, I have been MIA for quite some time since I was waiting for some definitive answers and next steps from my doctor. Well, I started AF today so should be starting on BCP within a few days and on to IVF in August :)) I can't believe it's finally time to get my IVF journey started! You girls have been a great source of support and motivation that at the end we will all get a BFP and this will all be WORTH it!!


----------



## Tella

Huge congrats Betty!!!


----------



## Atma

Betty- thats awesome news! Congratulations, get good rest and am sure ur first beta will be great as well.

Bubumaci - how are you doing today? Praying for positive beta

Afm - i got back a few minutes ago after retrieval. The process was lot easier than i expected, i was knocked out during the procedure and all seem fine so far. Nurse said that they have retrieved 11 eggs and asked me to wait till tomorrow afternoon for a count on matured, fertilized etc. She asked me to keep my calendar open for friday and sunday. Ideally they want to transfer on sunday, but it all depends on how my eggies do. I am going to get some sleep now and will check on u girls a little later.


----------



## Atma

wantbabysoon said:


> Hello girls,
> Congrats to all those who got their BFPS and wishing them all a very happy and healthy 9 months!!
> 
> AFM, I have been MIA for quite some time since I was waiting for some definitive answers and next steps from my doctor. Well, I started AF today so should be starting on BCP within a few days and on to IVF in August :)) I can't believe it's finally time to get my IVF journey started! You girls have been a great source of support and motivation that at the end we will all get a BFP and this will all be WORTH it!!

Good Luck! It will be totally worth it, yayyyy for ur IVF.


----------



## never2late70

wantbabysoon said:


> Hello girls,
> Congrats to all those who got their BFPS and wishing them all a very happy and healthy 9 months!!
> 
> AFM, I have been MIA for quite some time since I was waiting for some definitive answers and next steps from my doctor. Well, I started AF today so should be starting on BCP within a few days and on to IVF in August :)) I can't believe it's finally time to get my IVF journey started! You girls have been a great source of support and motivation that at the end we will all get a BFP and this will all be WORTH it!!

We could be buddies! I started AF today and will be starting BCP on the 8th. We are looking at ER around August 16th-ish :happydance:

~Angie


----------



## wantbabysoon

Congrats Betty!


----------



## wantbabysoon

never2late70 said:


> wantbabysoon said:
> 
> 
> Hello girls,
> Congrats to all those who got their BFPS and wishing them all a very happy and healthy 9 months!!
> 
> AFM, I have been MIA for quite some time since I was waiting for some definitive answers and next steps from my doctor. Well, I started AF today so should be starting on BCP within a few days and on to IVF in August :)) I can't believe it's finally time to get my IVF journey started! You girls have been a great source of support and motivation that at the end we will all get a BFP and this will all be WORTH it!!
> 
> We could be buddies! I started AF today and will be starting BCP on the 8th. We are looking at ER around August 16th-ish :happydance:
> 
> ~AngieClick to expand...

That would be great! I am waiting for my doctor to call back ... I will find out soon when I can start BCP....


----------



## MrsC8776

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Hi ladies, I posted earlier from my phone but apparently it didn't go through. Congrats on the BFP that have come along. Fingers crossed and good luck to everyone in the tww.
> 
> Afm, I flew home for my baseline us this morning. Everything looked good so I got the go ahead to quit bcp tomorrow and start the microdose Lupron on Friday. My afc was 10 which is better than the 5 or 6 it has been every other cycle. Hopefully there are some good eggs in there.

Yay for getting started! I'm glad everything is going well for you. 



oneof14 said:


> Mrsc, you are now pupo!!!
> 
> Baby, good luck getting started!!

Thats how I was told to carry on for the next 2 weeks. I'm really hoping for some good news. :thumbup:



BettyBoof said:


> Atma - good luck tomorrow!
> 
> Bubumaci - I have everything crossed for tomorrow for you, hope you get some good news.
> 
> Babyonmyown - fingers crossed for some great eggs.
> 
> Jenn I am LOL at all your tests, I totally get it.
> 
> AFM I caved and POAS today :bfp: !!! I'm not counting my chickens but am allowing myself a little :happydance:

:happydance: Congrats! That is excellent news!! 



MoBaby said:


> Mrsc and Tella: how are you felling ??
> 
> 2 more days until I see the fs. I'm keeping fingers crossed for a good appt. I hope we can still transfer 2 blasts. I will be extremely disappointed if he says otherwise. I think with my track record so far it would be okay to transfer 2.

I'm doing good. Just hanging out and testing out my trigger everyday. 

Fx for some good news at your appt. 



wantbabysoon said:


> Hello girls,
> Congrats to all those who got their BFPS and wishing them all a very happy and healthy 9 months!!
> 
> AFM, I have been MIA for quite some time since I was waiting for some definitive answers and next steps from my doctor. Well, I started AF today so should be starting on BCP within a few days and on to IVF in August :)) I can't believe it's finally time to get my IVF journey started! You girls have been a great source of support and motivation that at the end we will all get a BFP and this will all be WORTH it!!

Not much longer for you! 



Atma said:


> Betty- thats awesome news! Congratulations, get good rest and am sure ur first beta will be great as well.
> 
> Bubumaci - how are you doing today? Praying for positive beta
> 
> Afm - i got back a few minutes ago after retrieval. The process was lot easier than i expected, i was knocked out during the procedure and all seem fine so far. Nurse said that they have retrieved 11 eggs and asked me to wait till tomorrow afternoon for a count on matured, fertilized etc. She asked me to keep my calendar open for friday and sunday. Ideally they want to transfer on sunday, but it all depends on how my eggies do. I am going to get some sleep now and will check on u girls a little later.

:happydance: 11 is great! I look forward to your update. I hope you are resting up and getting ready for ET.


----------



## Jenn76

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Hi ladies, I posted earlier from my phone but apparently it didn't go through. Congrats on the BFP that have come along. Fingers crossed and good luck to everyone in the tww.
> 
> Afm, I flew home for my baseline us this morning. Everything looked good so I got the go ahead to quit bcp tomorrow and start the microdose Lupron on Friday. My afc was 10 which is better than the 5 or 6 it has been every other cycle. Hopefully there are some good eggs in there.

Congrats on getting started!! :happydance: FX for lots and lots of great eggies! When will your ER and ET be?



BettyBoof said:


> Atma - good luck tomorrow!
> 
> Bubumaci - I have everything crossed for tomorrow for you, hope you get some good news.
> 
> Babyonmyown - fingers crossed for some great eggs.
> 
> Jenn I am LOL at all your tests, I totally get it.
> 
> AFM I caved and POAS today :bfp: !!! I'm not counting my chickens but am allowing myself a little :happydance:

:wohoo: Betty congrats on the BFP!!!! I know I'm crazy but I figured after all the BFN test results over the past three years when I do get a BFP I will want to test it over and over to ensure it is true, hence my 20 test (I giggle as I type this). I'm so happy for you!!!



wantbabysoon said:


> Hello girls,
> Congrats to all those who got their BFPS and wishing them all a very happy and healthy 9 months!!
> 
> AFM, I have been MIA for quite some time since I was waiting for some definitive answers and next steps from my doctor. Well, I started AF today so should be starting on BCP within a few days and on to IVF in August :)) I can't believe it's finally time to get my IVF journey started! You girls have been a great source of support and motivation that at the end we will all get a BFP and this will all be WORTH it!!

Great news wantbaby!! I know how it feels to finally get started. Looking forward to hearing that you got your BFP.



Atma said:


> Betty- thats awesome news! Congratulations, get good rest and am sure ur first beta will be great as well.
> 
> Bubumaci - how are you doing today? Praying for positive beta
> 
> Afm - i got back a few minutes ago after retrieval. The process was lot easier than i expected, i was knocked out during the procedure and all seem fine so far. Nurse said that they have retrieved 11 eggs and asked me to wait till tomorrow afternoon for a count on matured, fertilized etc. She asked me to keep my calendar open for friday and sunday. Ideally they want to transfer on sunday, but it all depends on how my eggies do. I am going to get some sleep now and will check on u girls a little later.

Atma that is great you'll be PUPO by weekend!!! Looking forward to hearing your update tomorrow. Best of luck, rest up.


----------



## michelle01

never2late70 said:


> michelle01 said:
> 
> 
> Lots of BFP's!!! Congrats eveyone.
> 
> Congrats to those who had ER &ET and good luck to those who have upcoming transfers and retrievals!
> 
> MrsC....good luck and fingers crossed for you :)
> 
> I am still hanging out waiting for AF to start next week to get started.
> 
> I think you and I are going to be cycle buddies. I start BCP on Sunday :happydance:Click to expand...

I think we will be! I will start using the nuvaring either three or five days after my cycle starts on july 9. :)


----------



## Kelly9

Betty yay for bfp,

atma 11 is great! I hope we get as many on thursday, we're still pretty close in our dates! Hopefully we'll be bump buddies soon :) 

They pushed me back because essentially my first 3 days of stims did nothing. So now i have FINALLY TRIGGERED!!!!!!!!! 34 minutes ago lol. I go in for 930 on thursday, and I can officially start poas to see when the trigger leaves my body, then once it's neg I'm not poas still 14dpo, providing I can make it that long.

You ladies have been to great and supportive so huge thanks to you, the dreaded and longest feeling tww is still to come. and I have to make it through collection.


----------



## bubumaci

Kelly - good luck :)

AFM - the second blood test today was clearly negative.
I have already rung the clinic and the doctor will call me back to discuss how to proceed. We have some :cold: - I don't know if we can move right on with the next cycle, but I guess he will tell me...


----------



## BettyBoof

Thank you so much everyone, it's so lovely to have you share in my excitement when it's too early to tell anyone in real life (apart from my DH and best friend!) I am starting to worry that it's a false positive, I don't _think_ it is but I'm too scared to hope/believe this could really be it.

Jenn I am going to test again tomorrow and on Saturday! I had to buy a new three-pack of tests tonight in readiness. 

Good luck to all the girls just about to start their IVF cycle, such an exciting time. I wish you all the very best for the weeks ahead. 

Atma 11 eggs is a great result, I'm so pleased for you.

Good luck Kelly!


----------



## Tella

Sorry Bubu, :hugs: hope you can do a FET soon! Normally you have to have 1 natural cycle before starting meds again.

Betty > fx'd for those tests getting darker!


----------



## bubumaci

Hi Tella,
well, just after having spoken to the doctor, we are going to do it this cycle (it would be pretty much a natural cycle, without any meds). On about CD14-15 I have to have an u/s to see how my ovulation is going (he said, due to the stimulation this cycle, it is likely to be delay).

The question now is - we have 6 :cold: - two batches of three. Do we just thaw one batch of three (so we have another batch for a further try) or do we thaw all six for a better chance of getting two good embies? If we do only three, we still have another three for another try...

Any advice girls? Right now, I would like to put of having to stim and operation for as long as possible...


----------



## MoBaby

Bubi: I'm sorry for your bfn :( IMO I would thaw all six for better chances. But it's a personal decision for sure. Thawing is tough on the embryos and I think the loss rate is like 50%.


----------



## bubumaci

Thanks MoBaby. That was my concern too - and was also my thinking. The doctor did say, that if at day of transfer we have 3 nice blasts for example, the third can be frozen again. I just find it interesting, that the doctor automatically suggested thawing only three and it was me that then asked, if the chances wouldn't be higher, if we took all six.

It was also interesting, that he told me, that for freezing, they take the embies that look best (I guess, to give them a better chance)...

Need to sleep on it and I guess we have a couple of weeks to think about it - I would like to maximise our chances this time around, but am also nervous about losing all the "back-up" we have... :)


----------



## never2late70

bubumaci said:


> Thanks MoBaby. That was my concern too - and was also my thinking. The doctor did say, that if at day of transfer we have 3 nice blasts for example, the third can be frozen again. I just find it interesting, that the doctor automatically suggested thawing only three and it was me that then asked, if the chances wouldn't be higher, if we took all six.
> 
> It was also interesting, that he told me, that for freezing, they take the embies that look best (I guess, to give them a better chance)...
> 
> Need to sleep on it and I guess we have a couple of weeks to think about it - I would like to maximise our chances this time around, but am also nervous about losing all the "back-up" we have... :)

Gosh I am so sorry :hugs: 
I agree that it is a personal choice that you and your husband will have to make but since you're asking, my opinion would be to thaw all 6. My RE/FS will be transferring 3 back to me. I'm sure he said it was because I am 41 though :shrug:

Praying for you!
~Angie


----------



## bubumaci

Thanks Angie! :hugs:
We will definitely always do a transfer of two - just like we did this time. Being nearly 37 I do have the option of transferring 3, but we would like to go with 2. If we end up with twins, we could cope with that (love the idea of twins, but am also convinced that both the pregnancy as well as the time after would be a lot more difficult, than just with 1), but if we ended up with triplets (which of course also could happen), I don't think we could cope.

So on our IVF form we signed off on 2.

Thank you so much for your advice. It does sound logical, that our chances would be better, if we have the 6 (especially, since from our 5 that weren't frozen, the results weren't that great) ... but ... if the ET doesn't end up working, I am just dreading having to do the whole medication and operation process again - I don't even know why! It wasn't all that bad, I was sore for about a week until ET - I just feel really emotional about it. Does that make sense?


----------



## never2late70

bubumaci said:


> Thanks Angie! :hugs:
> We will definitely always do a transfer of two - just like we did this time. Being nearly 37 I do have the option of transferring 3, but we would like to go with 2. If we end up with twins, we could cope with that (love the idea of twins, but am also convinced that both the pregnancy as well as the time after would be a lot more difficult, than just with 1), but if we ended up with triplets (which of course also could happen), I don't think we could cope.
> 
> So on our IVF form we signed off on 2.
> 
> Thank you so much for your advice. It does sound logical, that our chances would be better, if we have the 6 (especially, since from our 5 that weren't frozen, the results weren't that great) ... but ... if the ET doesn't end up working, I am just dreading having to do the whole medication and operation process again - I don't even know why! It wasn't all that bad, I was sore for about a week until ET - I just feel really emotional about it. Does that make sense?

Makes perfect sense :hugs:


----------



## Atma

Bubumaci - so sorry for bfn! But hey, u r already looking fwd and thats the way to go! Am sure it will be great with fet. My suggestion would be to thaw all six, but i understand ur dilemma on backup. Good luck!

Kelly - great,hope all goes well on Thu. Our dates are so close and we can be bump buddies.

Afm - nurse called to say that 8 of 11 mature and 5 fertilized. So we have 5 embryos now and transfer scheduled either for friday or sunday. If friday, we have asked for 3 and if sunday then 2.


----------



## Tella

Bubu > on what day was your embies frozen? If it is blasts then I would only thaw 3, if its day 2/3 then all 6. Its just because if they are blasts, then they are strong embies and chance of survival through thaw is higher.

A natural FET sounds great! You body needs a break!

I understand completely about the emotional side of doing #2, but do know that there is a lot of success on #2. I personally felt that I wasn't in a mental state to decide on #2 till about a week after my neg beta. So take some time, put all your attention to ur FET with the best embies and not to try and get as much out of it. Your fet will be successful :hugs:


----------



## bubumaci

Hi Tella :wave:
Well, ER was on the 20th, and on the 21st they said that they had fertilised 11 of the 12 mature eggs and had frozen 6 of those. So I guess day 1? In Germany, they only freeze blasts (for legal reasons) as an exception.

FET is appealing, because I don't have to go through all that hormonal "poisoning" and the operation. And your advice is sound - the doctor originally was saying 3, then I asked about the chances and he said we could do all 6 (and if there were more than 2 blast for transfer, we could re-freeze). I asked him what he would advise and he said, we can do either and it's our decision... :(

I guess I do just need to get a bit of distance from it - thank you :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

bubu my clinic thaws only what they need, why can't your clinic do that? So for example when we did our FET they took 2 embies out, if they unthawed well then they don't take anymore, if both didn't survive then they'd go to the next two if only one made it they would just take 1 more out and thaw it till they had two good embies. Sorry about the bfn.

Atma thats great news! I wish my clinic would let me have 2 at day 5. Pisses me off that they won't just cause I'm under 30.


----------



## MrsC8776

Kelly9 said:


> Betty yay for bfp,
> 
> atma 11 is great! I hope we get as many on thursday, we're still pretty close in our dates! Hopefully we'll be bump buddies soon :)
> 
> They pushed me back because essentially my first 3 days of stims did nothing. So now i have FINALLY TRIGGERED!!!!!!!!! 34 minutes ago lol. I go in for 930 on thursday, and I can officially start poas to see when the trigger leaves my body, then once it's neg I'm not poas still 14dpo, providing I can make it that long.
> 
> You ladies have been to great and supportive so huge thanks to you, the dreaded and longest feeling tww is still to come. and I have to make it through collection.

Yay for taking the trigger! Fx for you! 



bubumaci said:


> Kelly - good luck :)
> 
> AFM - the second blood test today was clearly negative.
> I have already rung the clinic and the doctor will call me back to discuss how to proceed. We have some :cold: - I don't know if we can move right on with the next cycle, but I guess he will tell me...

:hugs: I'm sorry to hear that. Fx your FET will bring a bfp. 



BettyBoof said:


> Thank you so much everyone, it's so lovely to have you share in my excitement when it's too early to tell anyone in real life (apart from my DH and best friend!) I am starting to worry that it's a false positive, I don't _think_ it is but I'm too scared to hope/believe this could really be it.
> 
> Jenn I am going to test again tomorrow and on Saturday! I had to buy a new three-pack of tests tonight in readiness.
> 
> Good luck to all the girls just about to start their IVF cycle, such an exciting time. I wish you all the very best for the weeks ahead.
> 
> Atma 11 eggs is a great result, I'm so pleased for you.
> 
> Good luck Kelly!

You should keep testing to make sure the line gets darker or at least stays the same. Fx for you! 



Atma said:


> Bubumaci - so sorry for bfn! But hey, u r already looking fwd and thats the way to go! Am sure it will be great with fet. My suggestion would be to thaw all six, but i understand ur dilemma on backup. Good luck!
> 
> Kelly - great,hope all goes well on Thu. Our dates are so close and we can be bump buddies.
> 
> Afm - nurse called to say that 8 of 11 mature and 5 fertilized. So we have 5 embryos now and transfer scheduled either for friday or sunday. If friday, we have asked for 3 and if sunday then 2.

Yay for 5 fertilized! Not much longer until ET. 

Happy 4th of July to the ladies in the US! :flower:


----------



## bubumaci

Hey Kelly :wave: I guess they don't do it that way, because they aren't blasts - so they have to wait for 4/5 days to see how well they develop. Even if they unthaw well, there is still no guarantee that they will continue to develop... I don't really know :)


----------



## Kelly9

oh and bubu each clinic has a different thaw rate so ask what you clinics is, my clinic has a 90% thaw rate so that might affect your decision as well.


----------



## bubumaci

That, my Dear, is an excellent tip :) :) :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Thats bizarr cause my embies were 3 day old embies but I did another 3 day transfer with mine for my FET so they didn't let them grow to 5 day, but I can see why they do that now and yes definitely ask about the thaw rate!


----------



## MoBaby

oh dear this just hit me...im freaking tired of waiting! i think its because my collection was supossed to be fairly soon, after that was delayed a couple of months d/t the clinic not doing ivf in june..then stupid surgery put me out until september....just looked at my timer i have set...67 more days...this is going to be a long wait now! i have all my meds; everytime i open the fridge its in there as a reminder. i spent the day with my 2 year old nephew. we were at the pool and it made me realize how bad i really want this.. i see fs tomorrow. i hopefully start bcp in about 20 days. sorry for the rant


----------



## Atma

Kelly9 said:


> bubu my clinic thaws only what they need, why can't your clinic do that? So for example when we did our FET they took 2 embies out, if they unthawed well then they don't take anymore, if both didn't survive then they'd go to the next two if only one made it they would just take 1 more out and thaw it till they had two good embies. Sorry about the bfn.
> 
> Atma thats great news! I wish my clinic would let me have 2 at day 5. Pisses me off that they won't just cause I'm under 30.

Hi Kelly! I understand why they do that with ur age. I am 39 and even with two blasts on day 5, chances are not that high. I hope all goes well and all ur prayers and wishes are very encouraging. I am trying to stay positive and leave the rest to God. I wish i had an ivf in my late twenties.


----------



## bubumaci

MoBaby :hugs: Get it off your chest Honey, ranting does help :hugs:


----------



## Jenn76

Kelly9 said:


> Betty yay for bfp,
> 
> atma 11 is great! I hope we get as many on thursday, we're still pretty close in our dates! Hopefully we'll be bump buddies soon :)
> 
> They pushed me back because essentially my first 3 days of stims did nothing. So now i have FINALLY TRIGGERED!!!!!!!!! 34 minutes ago lol. I go in for 930 on thursday, and I can officially start poas to see when the trigger leaves my body, then once it's neg I'm not poas still 14dpo, providing I can make it that long.
> 
> You ladies have been to great and supportive so huge thanks to you, the dreaded and longest feeling tww is still to come. and I have to make it through collection.

That's great Kelly I am so glad they worked it out. Best of luck with you ER tomorrow!!! 



bubumaci said:


> Kelly - good luck :)
> 
> AFM - the second blood test today was clearly negative.
> I have already rung the clinic and the doctor will call me back to discuss how to proceed. We have some :cold: - I don't know if we can move right on with the next cycle, but I guess he will tell me...

Awe Bubumaci I'm so sorry to hear about this. I hope you get some good news and can do your FET soon. 



BettyBoof said:


> Thank you so much everyone, it's so lovely to have you share in my excitement when it's too early to tell anyone in real life (apart from my DH and best friend!) I am starting to worry that it's a false positive, I don't _think_ it is but I'm too scared to hope/believe this could really be it.
> 
> Jenn I am going to test again tomorrow and on Saturday! I had to buy a new three-pack of tests tonight in readiness.
> 
> Good luck to all the girls just about to start their IVF cycle, such an exciting time. I wish you all the very best for the weeks ahead.
> 
> Atma 11 eggs is a great result, I'm so pleased for you.
> 
> Good luck Kelly!

LOL!! You go girl!!! I bet my 20 were cheaper, lets just hope they work. I was a bit skeptical because they were so cheap but I read a bunch of reviews and they were all good. 



Atma said:


> Bubumaci - so sorry for bfn! But hey, u r already looking fwd and thats the way to go! Am sure it will be great with fet. My suggestion would be to thaw all six, but i understand ur dilemma on backup. Good luck!
> 
> Kelly - great,hope all goes well on Thu. Our dates are so close and we can be bump buddies.
> 
> Afm - nurse called to say that 8 of 11 mature and 5 fertilized. So we have 5 embryos now and transfer scheduled either for friday or sunday. If friday, we have asked for 3 and if sunday then 2.

That's great news hopefully you will have some frosties. Congrats only a few more days to go!!



MoBaby said:


> oh dear this just hit me...im freaking tired of waiting! i think its because my collection was supossed to be fairly soon, after that was delayed a couple of months d/t the clinic not doing ivf in june..then stupid surgery put me out until september....just looked at my timer i have set...67 more days...this is going to be a long wait now! i have all my meds; everytime i open the fridge its in there as a reminder. i spent the day with my 2 year old nephew. we were at the pool and it made me realize how bad i really want this.. i see fs tomorrow. i hopefully start bcp in about 20 days. sorry for the rant

Awe Mobaby I totally know how you are feeling :hugs: Your time will come, September will be here in no time.


----------



## Tella

bubumaci said:


> Hi Tella :wave:
> Well, ER was on the 20th, and on the 21st they said that they had fertilised 11 of the 12 mature eggs and had frozen 6 of those. So I guess day 1? In Germany, they only freeze blasts (for legal reasons) as an exception.
> 
> FET is appealing, because I don't have to go through all that hormonal "poisoning" and the operation. And your advice is sound - the doctor originally was saying 3, then I asked about the chances and he said we could do all 6 (and if there were more than 2 blast for transfer, we could re-freeze). I asked him what he would advise and he said, we can do either and it's our decision... :(
> 
> I guess I do just need to get a bit of distance from it - thank you :hugs:

I personally would then thaw all 6 to ensure i have atleast 2 blasts to transfer. And if there is more blasts left you can freeze them.

:hugs: This is a very hard journey and sometimes i wish the FS would just give us grounded advise instead of telling us its up to you to decide :dohh: If it was my choice i was pregnant naturally :haha:



MoBaby said:


> oh dear this just hit me...im freaking tired of waiting! i think its because my collection was supossed to be fairly soon, after that was delayed a couple of months d/t the clinic not doing ivf in june..then stupid surgery put me out until september....just looked at my timer i have set...67 more days...this is going to be a long wait now! i have all my meds; everytime i open the fridge its in there as a reminder. i spent the day with my 2 year old nephew. we were at the pool and it made me realize how bad i really want this.. i see fs tomorrow. i hopefully start bcp in about 20 days. sorry for the rant

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Soon you will be in the single digits and it will all be worth it when you get that wonderful forever bfp:thumbup:

AFM > Still just chilling, but murphy is sneaky. The week i dont want to work, i get all these urgent requests :dohh:


----------



## bubumaci

Tella said:


> I personally would then thaw all 6 to ensure i have atleast 2 blasts to transfer. And if there is more blasts left you can freeze them.
> 
> :hugs: This is a very hard journey and sometimes i wish the FS would just give us grounded advise instead of telling us its up to you to decide :dohh: If it was my choice i was pregnant naturally :haha:

Amen to the getting pregnant naturally!
I think I need to find out about the general survival rate of the thaws at the clinic. If they are fairly high (like 90%), then perhaps I would risk doing just three - and if they are lower, then, I guess you are right - maximising our chances would be more sensible... Split minds... so annoying!

And I definitely am going to try and get some advice out of the doctor! They are not just there to organise the medication and leave everything else up to us - they should be there to guide and advise - I mean, they know their job, they know the statistics. I find it frustrating, that I had to come up with asking about maximising chances and what our options are (he had just said, they would thaw three) ... Such an emotional and trying time, and then not even getting guidance... bit cheap really (especially considering what we are forking out for it all!!)

:hugs:


----------



## BettyBoof

Good luck bubumaci, there is such a lot to think about. It's a wonder our brains don't explode!

Mobaby the waiting - at all stages of IVF - is one of the hardest parts I think. It feels like it will never happen but it will, hang in there.

Thanks for all the encouragement girls, I POAS again today and got a fright because the line was the same or even a bit lighter than Tuesday's test :( So I went to my GP and had a blood test - I get the results tomorrow. Please cross your fingers for a decent HCG result, I'm so worried now!


----------



## Tella

bubumaci said:


> Tella said:
> 
> 
> I personally would then thaw all 6 to ensure i have atleast 2 blasts to transfer. And if there is more blasts left you can freeze them.
> 
> :hugs: This is a very hard journey and sometimes i wish the FS would just give us grounded advise instead of telling us its up to you to decide :dohh: If it was my choice i was pregnant naturally :haha:
> 
> Amen to the getting pregnant naturally!
> I think I need to find out about the general survival rate of the thaws at the clinic. If they are fairly high (like 90%), then perhaps I would risk doing just three - and if they are lower, then, I guess you are right - maximising our chances would be more sensible... Split minds... so annoying!
> 
> And I definitely am going to try and get some advice out of the doctor! They are not just there to organise the medication and leave everything else up to us - they should be there to guide and advise - I mean, they know their job, they know the statistics. I find it frustrating, that I had to come up with asking about maximising chances and what our options are (he had just said, they would thaw three) ... Such an emotional and trying time, and then not even getting guidance... bit cheap really (especially considering what we are forking out for it all!!)
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

GL girl :hugs:



BettyBoof said:


> Good luck bubumaci, there is such a lot to think about. It's a wonder our brains don't explode!
> 
> Mobaby the waiting - at all stages of IVF - is one of the hardest parts I think. It feels like it will never happen but it will, hang in there.
> 
> Thanks for all the encouragement girls, I POAS again today and got a fright because the line was the same or even a bit lighter than Tuesday's test :( So I went to my GP and had a blood test - I get the results tomorrow. Please cross your fingers for a decent HCG result, I'm so worried now!

Fx'd for a nice beta results tomorrow :hugs: Just remember your pee could have been more diluted than the other day.


----------



## BettyBoof

Thanks Tella, am trying to stay positive.


----------



## Atma

Betty - fingers crossed. Try with fmu, sometimes those sticks are tricky. Hope u get a darker line tmrw. :hugs: Also, when is your beta? Will your clinic entertain an earlier hcg test?


----------



## wantbabysoon

I am FINALLY officially starting the IVF process!! Excited and very nervous at the same time.... I start my BCP today until the 25th of July.
Cycle buddies?


----------



## Atma

wantbabysoon said:


> I am FINALLY officially starting the IVF process!! Excited and very nervous at the same time.... I start my BCP today until the 25th of July.
> Cycle buddies?

Yayyy! Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## drsquid

bubu- i find it frustrating too.. if youve ever tried to talk to someoen about investments it is the same.. damn it, im asking you cause i dont know. tell me what to do. but im sure they worry they will get sued etc. fingers crossed for you. 

tella- sorry bout murphy sneaking up on you but ill tell ya, distraction helps. i sat in court for my whole tww.. bored to tears but.. certainly kept me from obsessing.

mobaby- itll feel like forever until suddenly it is already here and you are like.. how did that happen. it is crazy. i hate wishing time away. i love summer so im trying to temper my wish for time to speed up with enjoying the weather (but im in ca where it is a sensible temperature)

betty- dont keep testing. those tests are QUALITATIVE. ie positive or not. sure the line gets darker but.. how much darker it gets over a few days and whether it darkens or not in some part has to do with the test itself rather than a true change in hcg level. ive had 3 betas now but quite frankly i was happy after the two and didnt realize theyd even done the 3rd (i thought they were just testing progesterone). havent poas since the day of my 1st beta. you will just make yourself nuts. fingers crossed for a great beta

wantbaby- yay for starting. it seems forever then speeds up

afm- i got nothing. just crazy crazy tired. ate too much yesterday which was most uncomfortable. stomach is not happy today. got progesterone rechecked today (it was still high monday so they told me to stop supplementing and get rechecked today to see if i can stay without supplement, fingers crossed,).


----------



## never2late70

wantbabysoon said:


> I am FINALLY officially starting the IVF process!! Excited and very nervous at the same time.... I start my BCP today until the 25th of July.
> Cycle buddies?

You got me :happydance:
I start BCP on the 8th..Wahoo for getting started!

~Angie


----------



## wantbabysoon

never2late70 said:


> wantbabysoon said:
> 
> 
> I am FINALLY officially starting the IVF process!! Excited and very nervous at the same time.... I start my BCP today until the 25th of July.
> Cycle buddies?
> 
> You got me :happydance:
> I start BCP on the 8th..Wahoo for getting started!
> 
> ~AngieClick to expand...

Yay Angie! 
It's great that we will be cycle buddies! All you ladies have been such a great medium of support!


----------



## Kelly9

14 eggs collected will find out tomorrow how many mature ad fert report. We'll def loose some to immaturity. I'm hoping for 10 tomorrow! Very sore must rest. Collection was painful! Wish they knocked us out at our clinic.


----------



## bubumaci

Congratulations Kelly!! 14 is a nice number :) Look after yourself, get some rest and drink plenty. I hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## never2late70

Wahoo! For 14!! :happydance:

So exciting! Praying for you. How many do they transfer back to you? 

~Angie


----------



## Atma

Hi Kelly - 14 is a great number. Rest up! I have a home remedy if you are bloated. Soak two tablespoons barley in two cups of water for an hour and then boil the mix so that the water content reduces to half. Filter and drink that water. Its tasteless but worked wonders.


----------



## hopefulmama11

I've been lurking on this forum for awhile and now that I'm hopefully starting meds on Monday I thought I would say hi. I have my baseline bw and us tomorrow to find out if my levels are good to get started. I will be using follustium, men pour, and ganirelix. This is our first IVF. We are totally male factor due to my husband missing a vas deferens. My dh had a tese last week and we have 3 vials of frozen sperm. Half the battle won. So nervous something will be wrong tomorrow and I won't be able to start. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## never2late70

hopefulmama11 said:


> I've been lurking on this forum for awhile and now that I'm hopefully starting meds on Monday I thought I would say hi. I have my baseline bw and us tomorrow to find out if my levels are good to get started. I will be using follustium, men pour, and ganirelix. This is our first IVF. We are totally male factor due to my husband missing a vas deferens. My dh had a tese last week and we have 3 vials of frozen sperm. Half the battle won. So nervous something will be wrong tomorrow and I won't be able to start. Good luck to everyone.

:hi: Welcome!

Fingers crossed that it all goes smooth for you tomorrow.

~Angie


----------



## jchic

yay Kelly!!!!


----------



## Atma

hopefulmama11 said:


> I've been lurking on this forum for awhile and now that I'm hopefully starting meds on Monday I thought I would say hi. I have my baseline bw and us tomorrow to find out if my levels are good to get started. I will be using follustium, men pour, and ganirelix. This is our first IVF. We are totally male factor due to my husband missing a vas deferens. My dh had a tese last week and we have 3 vials of frozen sperm. Half the battle won. So nervous something will be wrong tomorrow and I won't be able to start. Good luck to everyone.

GreAt! You are almost there. This is my first ivf an waiting for transfer tmrw or sunday. I used follistim and ganerilix. Hope all goes well for you


----------



## nikkifrank

I start lupron around 7/12. I'm doing IVF/icsi.


----------



## MoBaby

Hey girls, saw my fs today and feel good about things. He went over all the pics he took during the surgery. So dh told me wrong; I have a left uterus with ovary. Right I had a small horn, ovary and small tube. Fs removed the right horn and the part of tube because if not there was a chance of ectopic which would be bad. The left side that is there is nearly the size of a normal fully formed uterus. He said if someone was just looking at one of the pics that showed my half uterus they would think its a normal uterus. He went over all the issues associated with unicornuate uterus. He said I would probably have a pretty normal pregnancy but would need to be followed carefully. C section also. So I was happy with the follow up and happy that it's not as bad as I imagined. Could be worse. Just have to deal with what God gave me and be happy with that. Bas news though he wants to do the cycle in late September so I won't start bcp until August cycle now. So more waiting. Seems the story of my life. I am going try to enjoy the summer that's left and not worry about babies and ivf and stuff and spend time with dh and help out with my brothers twins. so that's that. I can't wait to see all the bfps here upcoming! Kelly 14 is awesome!!!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

BettyBoof said:


> Good luck bubumaci, there is such a lot to think about. It's a wonder our brains don't explode!
> 
> Mobaby the waiting - at all stages of IVF - is one of the hardest parts I think. It feels like it will never happen but it will, hang in there.
> 
> Thanks for all the encouragement girls, I POAS again today and got a fright because the line was the same or even a bit lighter than Tuesday's test :( So I went to my GP and had a blood test - I get the results tomorrow. Please cross your fingers for a decent HCG result, I'm so worried now!

Fx for you! I hope your beta comes back tomorrow with a wonderful number. 



wantbabysoon said:


> I am FINALLY officially starting the IVF process!! Excited and very nervous at the same time.... I start my BCP today until the 25th of July.
> Cycle buddies?

Yay for getting started! 



Kelly9 said:


> 14 eggs collected will find out tomorrow how many mature ad fert report. We'll def loose some to immaturity. I'm hoping for 10 tomorrow! Very sore must rest. Collection was painful! Wish they knocked us out at our clinic.

:happydance: That is great news! I look forward to your update tomorrow. Get some rest and I hope you feel better soon. 



hopefulmama11 said:


> I've been lurking on this forum for awhile and now that I'm hopefully starting meds on Monday I thought I would say hi. I have my baseline bw and us tomorrow to find out if my levels are good to get started. I will be using follustium, men pour, and ganirelix. This is our first IVF. We are totally male factor due to my husband missing a vas deferens. My dh had a tese last week and we have 3 vials of frozen sperm. Half the battle won. So nervous something will be wrong tomorrow and I won't be able to start. Good luck to everyone.

Welcome :hi: Thats great that the TESE went so well. Fx for a good thaw when the time comes. 



nikkifrank said:


> I start lupron around 7/12. I'm doing IVF/icsi.

Welcome :hi: 



MoBaby said:


> Hey girls, saw my fs today and feel good about things. He went over all the pics he took during the surgery. So dh told me wrong; I have a left uterus with ovary. Right I had a small horn, ovary and small tube. Fs removed the right horn and the part of tube because if not there was a chance of ectopic which would be bad. The left side that is there is nearly the size of a normal fully formed uterus. He said if someone was just looking at one of the pics that showed my half uterus they would think its a normal uterus. He went over all the issues associated with unicornuate uterus. He said I would probably have a pretty normal pregnancy but would need to be followed carefully. C section also. So I was happy with the follow up and happy that it's not as bad as I imagined. Could be worse. Just have to deal with what God gave me and be happy with that. Bas news though he wants to do the cycle in late September so I won't start bcp until August cycle now. So more waiting. Seems the story of my life. I am going try to enjoy the summer that's left and not worry about babies and ivf and stuff and spend time with dh and help out with my brothers twins. so that's that. I can't wait to see all the bfps here upcoming! Kelly 14 is awesome!!!!!

MoBaby that is great news. I'm glad it's not as bad as you thought it was. I feel silly for asking but does this mean that you still have both tubes? That sucks that you have to wait a little longer but your FS knows best and in the end he wants you to have that BFP. Enjoy your summer and look forward to the near future. 

AFM~ Ladies I have a question... I took the trigger shot (Ovidrel) on Friday I've been testing it out every morning. It's almost gone. Yesterday my nipples started hurting really bad. :blush: It's not my boobs though. This has never happened to be before. Do you think this could be a symptom of the shot? Today is 6dp trigger and 4dpo. I'm asking because I don't know what to think and they really hurt. Any ideas or experience?


----------



## daisy83

hopefulmama11 said:


> I've been lurking on this forum for awhile and now that I'm hopefully starting meds on Monday I thought I would say hi. I have my baseline bw and us tomorrow to find out if my levels are good to get started. I will be using follustium, men pour, and ganirelix. This is our first IVF. We are totally male factor due to my husband missing a vas deferens. My dh had a tese last week and we have 3 vials of frozen sperm. Half the battle won. So nervous something will be wrong tomorrow and I won't be able to start. Good luck to everyone.

Hi Hopefulmama! Welcome to the thread, good luck on your IVF journey! x



nikkifrank said:


> I start lupron around 7/12. I'm doing IVF/icsi.

Welcom nikki, good luck for starting meds soon! :happydance:


----------



## never2late70

MrsC8776 said:


> BettyBoof said:
> 
> 
> Good luck bubumaci, there is such a lot to think about. It's a wonder our brains don't explode!
> 
> Mobaby the waiting - at all stages of IVF - is one of the hardest parts I think. It feels like it will never happen but it will, hang in there.
> 
> Thanks for all the encouragement girls, I POAS again today and got a fright because the line was the same or even a bit lighter than Tuesday's test :( So I went to my GP and had a blood test - I get the results tomorrow. Please cross your fingers for a decent HCG result, I'm so worried now!
> 
> Fx for you! I hope your beta comes back tomorrow with a wonderful number.
> 
> 
> 
> wantbabysoon said:
> 
> 
> I am FINALLY officially starting the IVF process!! Excited and very nervous at the same time.... I start my BCP today until the 25th of July.
> Cycle buddies?Click to expand...
> 
> Yay for getting started!
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly9 said:
> 
> 
> 14 eggs collected will find out tomorrow how many mature ad fert report. We'll def loose some to immaturity. I'm hoping for 10 tomorrow! Very sore must rest. Collection was painful! Wish they knocked us out at our clinic.Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance: That is great news! I look forward to your update tomorrow. Get some rest and I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulmama11 said:
> 
> 
> I've been lurking on this forum for awhile and now that I'm hopefully starting meds on Monday I thought I would say hi. I have my baseline bw and us tomorrow to find out if my levels are good to get started. I will be using follustium, men pour, and ganirelix. This is our first IVF. We are totally male factor due to my husband missing a vas deferens. My dh had a tese last week and we have 3 vials of frozen sperm. Half the battle won. So nervous something will be wrong tomorrow and I won't be able to start. Good luck to everyone.Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome :hi: Thats great that the TESE went so well. Fx for a good thaw when the time comes.
> 
> 
> 
> nikkifrank said:
> 
> 
> I start lupron around 7/12. I'm doing IVF/icsi.Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome :hi:
> 
> 
> 
> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, saw my fs today and feel good about things. He went over all the pics he took during the surgery. So dh told me wrong; I have a left uterus with ovary. Right I had a small horn, ovary and small tube. Fs removed the right horn and the part of tube because if not there was a chance of ectopic which would be bad. The left side that is there is nearly the size of a normal fully formed uterus. He said if someone was just looking at one of the pics that showed my half uterus they would think its a normal uterus. He went over all the issues associated with unicornuate uterus. He said I would probably have a pretty normal pregnancy but would need to be followed carefully. C section also. So I was happy with the follow up and happy that it's not as bad as I imagined. Could be worse. Just have to deal with what God gave me and be happy with that. Bas news though he wants to do the cycle in late September so I won't start bcp until August cycle now. So more waiting. Seems the story of my life. I am going try to enjoy the summer that's left and not worry about babies and ivf and stuff and spend time with dh and help out with my brothers twins. so that's that. I can't wait to see all the bfps here upcoming! Kelly 14 is awesome!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> MoBaby that is great news. I'm glad it's not as bad as you thought it was. I feel silly for asking but does this mean that you still have both tubes? That sucks that you have to wait a little longer but your FS knows best and in the end he wants you to have that BFP. Enjoy your summer and look forward to the near future.
> 
> AFM~ Ladies I have a question... I took the trigger shot (Ovidrel) on Friday I've been testing it out every morning. It's almost gone. Yesterday my nipples started hurting really bad. :blush: It's not my boobs though. This has never happened to be before. Do you think this could be a symptom of the shot? Today is 6dp trigger and 4dpo. I'm asking because I don't know what to think and they really hurt. Any ideas or experience?Click to expand...

It was for me. Ovidrel is a mean little biatch..lol :growlmad: totally convinced me every month that I was pg..the symptoms were so different everytime but sore nips was one of them. Stupid Clomoody and Ovidrel :nope:

TWW is the worst! Good luck! :happydance:


----------



## Jenn76

Betty: Good luck tomorrow you're right it's best to try to remain positive everyone is right there are many reason the line could be slightly different. :hugs:

Wantbabysoon: Congrats on getting started :happydance:

Kelly: 14 is great :yipee: it looks like everything is working out!!! FX for lots of mature fertilized eggies! 

Hopefulmama11: Welcome :wave: Good luck tomorrow. If you do get to start when would your expected ER and ET be?

Atma: If you do transfer tomorrow I wanted to wish you good luck, can't wait to hear how things go.

Nikki: Welcome :wave: when do you anticipate your ER and ET will be? Sounds like you may be close to me.

Mobaby: Glad your news was good. Hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Kelly9

thanks ladies, just woke up from a long nap. Still very tender and crampy as heck.

Hi to the newbies and good luck.


----------



## BettyBoof

Atma said:


> Betty - fingers crossed. Try with fmu, sometimes those sticks are tricky. Hope u get a darker line tmrw. :hugs: Also, when is your beta? Will your clinic entertain an earlier hcg test?

Thanks Atma and everyone, you're all so kind :) I POAS again this morning (I know, I know, HPT aren't quantative but I couldn't help myself!) and the line was darker. My official beta is next Tuesday but I arranged a cheeky blood test for yesterday afternoon through my GP. The beta website says the median HCG for 14DPO is 102 and I just called and mine is 160 :happydance: So I think maybe I can relax until my official beta next week.

Good luck to everyone just getting started, my fingers are crossed for you.

Kelly 14 is excellent - well done!

Mobaby glad you got some good news, your plan for summer sounds perfect.

MrsC I haven't heard of sore nipples as an Ovidrel side effect - maybe it's a pregnancy side effect??


----------



## MrsC8776

Betty~ YAY!!! Congrats :happydance: You are officially pregnant! H&H 9 months. Thats a great beta.

I haven't heard of this as a side effect either which is why I asked. It seems pretty early but I don't know. I'm not going to read to much into it but I am hopeful. I was hopeful even before the IUI with 3 eggs releasing. Beta is on the 12th.


----------



## never2late70

Wahoo! AF is here finally!:happydance: (was due Monday)

Never thought I'd be happy to say that:dohh: but now I get to start my BCP the 8th through the 31st and gets this baby making started! :thumbup:

Goodnight everyone.

Prayers and Blessings,
~Angie


----------



## Kelly9

I hate that my clinic doesn't do betas, they give you a form to go to the lab to have a urine test done, I don't get it, why don't they just tell us to pee on our own stick, it's the same darn thing.


----------



## BettyBoof

Thanks MrsC! Am going to try to relax and enjoy it now. I'm not sure I'll really believe it for a while though!


----------



## MoBaby

mrsc: i have a normal tube on the left and on the right had a tube that was connected normally to the right ovary but it was connected to the abnormal half. so fs removed it with the abnormal half of uterus what what i understand. dh had told me originally i had no right tube but i did the fs just removed it because it was non functional. hope you feel better soon! fx for bfp!


----------



## MoBaby

congrats betty!


----------



## Tella

Daisy > How you feeling? Any symptoms kicking in yet.



Kelly9 said:


> thanks ladies, just woke up from a long nap. Still very tender and crampy as heck.
> 
> Hi to the newbies and good luck.

Hope you feel better quickly :hugs:



BettyBoof said:


> Thanks Atma and everyone, you're all so kind :) I POAS again this morning (I know, I know, HPT aren't quantative but I couldn't help myself!) and the line was darker. My official beta is next Tuesday but I arranged a cheeky blood test for yesterday afternoon through my GP. The beta website says the median HCG for 14DPO is 102 and I just called and mine is 160 :happydance: So I think maybe I can relax until my official beta next week.
> 
> Good luck to everyone just getting started, my fingers are crossed for you.
> 
> Kelly 14 is excellent - well done!
> 
> Mobaby glad you got some good news, your plan for summer sounds perfect.
> 
> MrsC I haven't heard of sore nipples as an Ovidrel side effect - maybe it's a pregnancy side effect??

HUGE Congrats!!!!!!!!!! Thats an awesome number for 14dpo!!!



MrsC8776 said:


> Betty~ YAY!!! Congrats :happydance: You are officially pregnant! H&H 9 months. Thats a great beta.
> 
> I haven't heard of this as a side effect either which is why I asked. It seems pretty early but I don't know. I'm not going to read to much into it but I am hopeful. I was hopeful even before the IUI with 3 eggs releasing. Beta is on the 12th.

I also didnt have any side effects like that from the Trigger, the progesterone on the otherhand has given me nasty pregnancy like symptoms.



never2late70 said:


> Wahoo! AF is here finally!:happydance: (was due Monday)
> 
> Never thought I'd be happy to say that:dohh: but now I get to start my BCP the 8th through the 31st and gets this baby making started! :thumbup:
> 
> Goodnight everyone.
> 
> Prayers and Blessings,
> ~Angie

:wohoo: Now you can get started and things are happening now.

AFM > Battling to sleep at night wiht my cough, but it seems to only be a night issue. During the day it isnt half as bad. :shrug:

Im so glad it is weekend, time will hopefully pass quickly!

:hugs::flower::hugs::flower::hugs::flower::hugs::flower:


----------



## Atma

Afm - my transfer is this afternoon. Xferring 3 embryos. Please wish me luck, i need all ur good wishes.


----------



## Atma

BettyBoof said:


> Atma said:
> 
> 
> Betty - fingers crossed. Try with fmu, sometimes those sticks are tricky. Hope u get a darker line tmrw. :hugs: Also, when is your beta? Will your clinic entertain an earlier hcg test?
> 
> Thanks Atma and everyone, you're all so kind :) I POAS again this morning (I know, I know, HPT aren't quantative but I couldn't help myself!) and the line was darker. My official beta is next Tuesday but I arranged a cheeky blood test for yesterday afternoon through my GP. The beta website says the median HCG for 14DPO is 102 and I just called and mine is 160 :happydance: So I think maybe I can relax until my official beta next week.
> 
> Good luck to everyone just getting started, my fingers are crossed for you.
> 
> Kelly 14 is excellent - well done!
> 
> Mobaby glad you got some good news, your plan for summer sounds perfect.
> 
> MrsC I haven't heard of sore nipples as an Ovidrel side effect - maybe it's a pregnancy side effect??Click to expand...

Awesome beta Kelly! Congratulations!


----------



## never2late70

Good luck Atma! :happydance:


----------



## never2late70

Did anyone have any side effects from the birth control? I haven't taken it since I was a teenager. :dohh:

Thanks,
~Angie


----------



## Tella

Atma said:


> Afm - my transfer is this afternoon. Xferring 3 embryos. Please wish me luck, i need all ur good wishes.

Massive good luck for your little ones, here comes your bfp!!!!

I found this awesome thread on IVF success and i thought it will be nice if all our preggies IVF girls from this thread goes and posts there details. Its nice to read through the successes and get some inspiration.

Just a thought :)

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/491023-list-your-ivf-successes-here-85.html#post19458353


----------



## haj624

Tella, that really is a great thread...I'm already signed up for it. I'm going to wait till I hit my 12 week mark before i do that. I get so nervous lol:dohh: but hopefully only like 3 more weeks!!!


----------



## drsquid

tella- im with haj =) 

atma- good luck

afm- running low on my willpower to wait for us


----------



## Kelly9

I have an update in my journal for details about why I currently am so sick of my clinic. But anyway, out of my 14 eggs only 7 were mature and 6 fertilized. I hate it when I'm right. Very disappointed considering our last cycle.


----------



## Atma

Kelly9 said:


> I have an update in my journal for details about why I currently am so sick of my clinic. But anyway, out of my 14 eggs only 7 were mature and 6 fertilized. I hate it when I'm right. Very disappointed considering our last cycle.

Kelly - 7 is still a good number. Stay positive for ur bfp. Is it a 3 day or 5 day xfer?


----------



## Kelly9

I have 6 not 7. Check my journal for the details.


----------



## MoBaby

6 is great! Don't be discouraged. Only takes 1 :)


----------



## Kelly9

I know but we had such a better turn out last time so it's disheartening and they want me to go to blast but I'm scared we won't have any good
Embryos if we do and well end up with nothing to freeze. 

Those of you who went to blast howard eggs did you have how many fertilized howard transferred and how many frozen?


----------



## drsquid

kelly- id think theys reassess at day 3.. umm i had 13 eggs, 12 mature, 11 fertilized (doc was amazed and says that doesnt happen). had 8 8-10 cell at day 3. day 5 there were 4 grade 1, 2 grade 2 and 5 grade 3. (doc again was shocked and said that doesnt happen). i used two and froze 4 (of which apparently 2 were grade 1 and 2 were grade 2)


----------



## ashknowsbest

atma - best of luck for your ET :) 

Kelly - I think having 6 embryos is fine, I think everything will turn out good for you. 

Tella - can't wait for you to test! 

AFM - lupron on Sunday night for the first time...


----------



## MrsC8776

Tella said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Betty~ YAY!!! Congrats :happydance: You are officially pregnant! H&H 9 months. Thats a great beta.
> 
> I haven't heard of this as a side effect either which is why I asked. It seems pretty early but I don't know. I'm not going to read to much into it but I am hopeful. I was hopeful even before the IUI with 3 eggs releasing. Beta is on the 12th.
> 
> I also didnt have any side effects like that from the Trigger, the progesterone on the otherhand has given me nasty pregnancy like symptoms.
> 
> AFM > Battling to sleep at night wiht my cough, but it seems to only be a night issue. During the day it isnt half as bad. :shrug:
> 
> Im so glad it is weekend, time will hopefully pass quickly!
> 
> :hugs::flower::hugs::flower::hugs::flower::hugs::flower:Click to expand...

Thanks for sharing! I'm not on progesterone so it can't be that. I'm just going to have to wait and see. It's still happening and the trigger is officially out of my system (at least the test says it is) so thats a plus. 

I hope you feel better soon and get a good nights sleep. 



Atma said:


> Afm - my transfer is this afternoon. Xferring 3 embryos. Please wish me luck, i need all ur good wishes.

Good luck! 



drsquid said:


> tella- im with haj =)
> 
> atma- good luck
> 
> afm- running low on my willpower to wait for us

When is your us? 



Kelly9 said:


> I have an update in my journal for details about why I currently am so sick of my clinic. But anyway, out of my 14 eggs only 7 were mature and 6 fertilized. I hate it when I'm right. Very disappointed considering our last cycle.

Don't lose faith in the ones you have. I know you wanted more or better than last time but I believe this will give you your bfp. 6 is still a great number. :hugs:



ashknowsbest said:


> atma - best of luck for your ET :)
> 
> Kelly - I think having 6 embryos is fine, I think everything will turn out good for you.
> 
> Tella - can't wait for you to test!
> 
> AFM - lupron on Sunday night for the first time...

Good luck with the lupron this weekend.


----------



## MrsC8776

Blue~ How are you doing and what is your OTD? 

Oneof14~ Hows the 2ww going? 

raelynn~ How are you doing? 

jchic~ I hope you are doing well! 

Southaspen~ I have you down for ER today. Are you still set for that? Good luck! 

Lucie~ How are things going for you? 

s08~ Are you still doing FET this month or August? 

Theres quite a bit going on in the next week! I hope everyone is doing well. :flower:


----------



## raelynn

MrsC8776 said:


> Blue~ How are you doing and what is your OTD?
> 
> Oneof14~ Hows the 2ww going?
> 
> raelynn~ How are you doing?
> 
> jchic~ I hope you are doing well!
> 
> Southaspen~ I have you down for ER today. Are you still set for that? Good luck!
> 
> Lucie~ How are things going for you?
> 
> s08~ Are you still doing FET this month or August?
> 
> Theres quite a bit going on in the next week! I hope everyone is doing well. :flower:

I'm doing good. Thanks for asking. I've been trying to distance myself a little from baby stuff since it is making the wait that much harder. One week to go but I'm sure it will feel like forever. I'm with you guys on the meds giving you pregnancy side effects. I have no clue what is caused by the meds or what might be an actual early sign so I'm trying not to read to much into anything. Easier said than done!


----------



## noasaint

*Kelly*, I agree. 6 is just fine. we only had 2.

*Raelynn*, totally understand about backing off a bit. I may do that this weekend. I feel obsessed at this point.

*MrsC*, can you update me please? ER 6/22 and ET 6/25, 2 AA transferred, BFP. Beta #1 50.06 :baby: Thank you!


----------



## never2late70

noasaint said:


> *Kelly*, I agree. 6 is just fine. we only had 2.
> 
> *Raelynn*, totally understand about backing off a bit. I may do that this weekend. I feel obsessed at this point.
> 
> *MrsC*, can you update me please? ER 6/22 and ET 6/25, 2 AA transferred, BFP. Beta #1 50.06 :baby: Thank you!

Congratulations on your BFP :hugs:


----------



## MrsC8776

raelynn said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Blue~ How are you doing and what is your OTD?
> 
> Oneof14~ Hows the 2ww going?
> 
> raelynn~ How are you doing?
> 
> jchic~ I hope you are doing well!
> 
> Southaspen~ I have you down for ER today. Are you still set for that? Good luck!
> 
> Lucie~ How are things going for you?
> 
> s08~ Are you still doing FET this month or August?
> 
> Theres quite a bit going on in the next week! I hope everyone is doing well. :flower:
> 
> I'm doing good. Thanks for asking. I've been trying to distance myself a little from baby stuff since it is making the wait that much harder. One week to go but I'm sure it will feel like forever. I'm with you guys on the meds giving you pregnancy side effects. I have no clue what is caused by the meds or what might be an actual early sign so I'm trying not to read to much into anything. Easier said than done!Click to expand...

I'm glad you are doing well. I understand distancing yourself from here. I just wanted to make sure you were still hanging in there. :flower:



noasaint said:


> *Kelly*, I agree. 6 is just fine. we only had 2.
> 
> *Raelynn*, totally understand about backing off a bit. I may do that this weekend. I feel obsessed at this point.
> 
> *MrsC*, can you update me please? ER 6/22 and ET 6/25, 2 AA transferred, BFP. Beta #1 50.06 :baby: Thank you!

:thumbup: Thanks you for stopping back in. I tried checking in with you awhile ago to wish you luck. I'm glad everything went well! Yay for a :bfp: :happydance: Congrats!! When will you go back for beta #2?


----------



## raelynn

MrsC8776 said:


> raelynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Blue~ How are you doing and what is your OTD?
> 
> Oneof14~ Hows the 2ww going?
> 
> raelynn~ How are you doing?
> 
> jchic~ I hope you are doing well!
> 
> Southaspen~ I have you down for ER today. Are you still set for that? Good luck!
> 
> Lucie~ How are things going for you?
> 
> s08~ Are you still doing FET this month or August?
> 
> Theres quite a bit going on in the next week! I hope everyone is doing well. :flower:
> 
> I'm doing good. Thanks for asking. I've been trying to distance myself a little from baby stuff since it is making the wait that much harder. One week to go but I'm sure it will feel like forever. I'm with you guys on the meds giving you pregnancy side effects. I have no clue what is caused by the meds or what might be an actual early sign so I'm trying not to read to much into anything. Easier said than done!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad you are doing well. I understand distancing yourself from here. I just wanted to make sure you were still hanging in there. :flower:Click to expand...

I've been lurking in the background :) I can't really stay away just trying to keep it limited for now before I go crazy. I guess this is a test in patience. :shrug:


----------



## Atma

Afm - i had three embies put back. My clinic did not give a grade, but they mentioned that one is a six cell and two of them are four cell embryos. Nothing left to freeze. Beta on 17th July.

Embryologist felt that 6 to 8 cells are best but they have seen babies with 4 as well...now the wait begins.


----------



## Atma

noasaint said:


> *Kelly*, I agree. 6 is just fine. we only had 2.
> 
> *Raelynn*, totally understand about backing off a bit. I may do that this weekend. I feel obsessed at this point.
> 
> *MrsC*, can you update me please? ER 6/22 and ET 6/25, 2 AA transferred, BFP. Beta #1 50.06 :baby: Thank you!

Congratulations!


----------



## MrsC8776

Atma said:


> Afm - i had three embies put back. My clinic did not give a grade, but they mentioned that one is a six cell and two of them are four cell embryos. Nothing left to freeze. Beta on 17th July.
> 
> Embryologist felt that 6 to 8 cells are best but they have seen babies with 4 as well...now the wait begins.

Congrats on being PUPO!! :happydance: FX for you!


----------



## Swepakepa3

Started Lupron on 6/22..... Started 150 units gonal-F on 7/6....... follow up ultrasound on 7/10.... transfer expected around 7/17!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Swepakepa3 said:


> Started Lupron on 6/22..... Started 150 units gonal-F on 7/6....... follow up ultrasound on 7/10.... transfer expected around 7/17!!!

Welcome :hi: Good luck!


----------



## never2late70

Swepakepa3 said:


> Started Lupron on 6/22..... Started 150 units gonal-F on 7/6....... follow up ultrasound on 7/10.... transfer expected around 7/17!!!

:hi: So exciting! 

Fingers crossed :hugs:


----------



## BettyBoof

Congratulations noasaint!

Congrats on being PUPO Atma, fingers crossed for a nice sticky embryo or three!

Welcome swepakepa and lots of luck to you!

Kelly I think 6 fertilized is a good result. I had 10 eggs, 8 fertilized, 2 great blasts put back with 2 great blasts for the freezer. Last time I had 8 eggs, 6 fertlized, 2 good blasts put back and none for the freezer. One of those blasts was my darling daughter :) Stay positive.

I just realised I miscalculated by one day so my beta was actually taken at 13DPO making the 160 result quite strong I think. I had three miscarriages before I had my little girl so I'm really hopeful this is a sticky baby (or two!) I'm not ready to add myself to the success stories list just yet but hopefully in a few weeks.


----------



## drsquid

atma- fingers crossed

afm- gave in and scanned today... yikes

Spoiler
https://img267.imageshack.us/img267/7396/photo1yp.jpg looks like 2 yolk sacs in one, and one in the other... this was transabdominal... may scan again this weekend to look at that one sac again.


----------



## MrsC8776

BettyBoof said:


> Congratulations noasaint!
> 
> Congrats on being PUPO Atma, fingers crossed for a nice sticky embryo or three!
> 
> Welcome swepakepa and lots of luck to you!
> 
> Kelly I think 6 fertilized is a good result. I had 10 eggs, 8 fertilized, 2 great blasts put back with 2 great blasts for the freezer. Last time I had 8 eggs, 6 fertlized, 2 good blasts put back and none for the freezer. One of those blasts was my darling daughter :) Stay positive.
> 
> I just realised I miscalculated by one day so my beta was actually taken at 13DPO making the 160 result quite strong I think. I had three miscarriages before I had my little girl so I'm really hopeful this is a sticky baby (or two!) I'm not ready to add myself to the success stories list just yet but hopefully in a few weeks.

Thats a great beta for 13dpo! 



drsquid said:


> atma- fingers crossed
> 
> afm- gave in and scanned today... yikes
> 
> Spoiler
> https://img267.imageshack.us/img267/7396/photo1yp.jpg looks like 2 yolk sacs in one, and one in the other... this was transabdominal... may scan again this weekend to look at that one sac again.

How are you feeling about that drsquid? I know thats what you were afraid of. No matter what it will be ok. Edit... I just looked again... Are you thinking one split and you have 3?!?! :)


----------



## BettyBoof

Thanks MrsC :)

DrSquid - triplets?? Wowsers! Congratulations.


----------



## Kelly9

Yikes indeed dr squid! Which one possibly has two in one sac?


----------



## MoBaby

Drs: congrats! Triplets :) how great. I know you were only hoping for 1 but that's great :) maybe it will turn out to be twins instead.


----------



## Atma

Swepakepa - welcome! How exciting! Good luck. I had a good time during the stims talking to theclovely girls in this forum! Hope u do too!

Betty - thats a good number for 13dpo.

Drsquid - awesome! Congratulations, how r u feeling?


----------



## never2late70

Holy Heck Drsquid! I can't wait for an update!:dohh:


----------



## Jenn76

Congrats Betty that's a great number!!! Praying for a sticky bean for you. Sorry to hear about your prior MC's. 

Yeah Angie!!!! It's so exciting to get that AF that start's your journey. So happy that you are getting started. :yipee:

Kelly that's weird that they don't do beta's, I'm in Canada too and my clinic does but only at 16dpt. I won't last that long before I test but I will still be excited to hear the number. I'm sorry to hear about your battle with how many to transfer. My clinic tries to strong arm you into one as well and they only do day 5 transfers. They are a really good clinic and have a great success rate so I feel confident that things will work out. I haven't had the conversation with them yet about how many but I'm fighting tooth and nail for 2 and the nurses there seemed to think given my age two would be fine. I agree it is our money that we are paying and if we want two or even three (which my clinic won't do) we should be able to say that. I hope you win your battle. :hugs:

Noasaint: Congratulations on your BFP!!!!!! :happydance:

Atma: Congrats on being PUPO!! :yipee: FX for a BFP!!

Welcome Swepakepa3 :wave: We are close in our cycles. I have a scan on the 11th and hope to transfer around 7/28. Good Luck!!

Drsquid wow triplets that's amazing and scary. I follow a bunch of blogs where the same thing happened. One set of identical and one fraternal. My clinic actually had one woman put back in two and the both split so she had two sets of identical's. All four are healthy and happy toddlers now. Good luck with your scan.


----------



## Kelly9

We'll get our 2 at day 3 if we do a day 3 transfer I won that battle but I also had to compromise, I said if everything looked good and we met the criteria that I would let them take the embies to blast and do 1 at day 5. I'm just so scared of not getting any or having none to freeze. Right now all 6 embies are growing strong, 3 are 4 cell and 3 are 5 cell at day 2 past collection, I just hope those 4 cell ones keep going. It would be great if we could freeze 3 or 4 blasts.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Hey ladies. E/R is set for Monday!


----------



## southaspen

Retrieval tomorrow! Kind of nervous!


----------



## daisy83

Hi everyone,

Just to let you all know that after 6 days of bleeding I have a negative HPT today. Obviously very upset, feel robbed. Had no sooner got the BFP than it was taken away. Going to now take a break from IVF, will save up again and come back to this next year.

Wishing you all the very best of luck with your IVF journeys. I won't be gone completely, will still check on how everyone is doing.

Ali xxx


----------



## MrsC8776

MissAnnabelle said:


> Hey ladies. E/R is set for Monday!

Good luck on Monday!



southaspen said:


> Retrieval tomorrow! Kind of nervous!

Good luck tomorrow! I look forward to hearing your update! 



daisy83 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just to let you all know that after 6 days of bleeding I have a negative HPT today. Obviously very upset, feel robbed. Had no sooner got the BFP than it was taken away. Going to now take a break from IVF, will save up again and come back to this next year.
> 
> Wishing you all the very best of luck with your IVF journeys. I won't be gone completely, will still check on how everyone is doing.
> 
> Ali xxx

:( :hugs: I'm so sorry. I wish you tons of luck in what ever happens in the future for you. :hugs:


----------



## Atma

Missannabelle - good luck!

Southaspen - how exciting! Good luck and cant wait for your update


----------



## BettyBoof

Good luck for Monday Missannabelle!

SouthAspen I hope your ER goes well and you get lots of nice eggs that turn into even nicer embryos.

Daisy I am so sorry to hear your news. Getting a BFP only to have it taken away is heartbreaking. I hope you'll be able to try again soon and fulfil your dream of becoming a Mum.

Thanks Jenn for your kind words. A BFP is never just a BFP after multiple miscarriages but I am trying to celebrate the moment and have hope that everything will work out. :)


----------



## MoBaby

Daisy: I'm soooooo sorry :( I feel terrible for you.


----------



## Atma

Daisy- very sorry to hear! Its not essy, having been thru two mcs i know the feeling. Dont be hard on urself, relax anx i Hope and pray that u get ur little one very soon. :hugs:


----------



## Jenn76

MissAnnabelle said:


> Hey ladies. E/R is set for Monday!

Good luck with your ER, I hope you get lots of great eggs.



southaspen said:


> Retrieval tomorrow! Kind of nervous!

So exciting you'll be PUPO in no time, good luck tomorrow!!



daisy83 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just to let you all know that after 6 days of bleeding I have a negative HPT today. Obviously very upset, feel robbed. Had no sooner got the BFP than it was taken away. Going to now take a break from IVF, will save up again and come back to this next year.
> 
> Wishing you all the very best of luck with your IVF journeys. I won't be gone completely, will still check on how everyone is doing.
> 
> Ali xxx


Ali I am so sorry to hear this my heart is breaking for you. It's just not fair :cry: I hope things turn around soon and you can get started again.


----------



## Swepakepa3

Good luck southaspen!!!


----------



## drsquid

Daisy- im so sorry


----------



## Hopeful4911

Hey ladies! Congrats on the new BFPs, retrievals and transfers! And to all in their TWW, FX'd!!!!
Daisy- so sorry to hear that :( I hope you can get started again soon.

AFM- My u/s is scheduled for this monday! Cant wait to see our baby or babies! So excited to find out. I think it will finally sink in that Im actually pregnant. I mean I know Im pregnant but I haven't really been feeling out of the norm, a little tired, still crampy but other then that no morning sickness yet. Thank goodness, Im sure it will be coming soon.


----------



## Kelly9

Daisy I am so sorry to hear that, take care of yourself and we're here when and if you need us. 

Hopeful good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## Tella

Daisy , :hug: I'm so sos sad to read about this. I think you need that break and will be the best decision for you :hug:


----------



## GettingBroody

Daisy, so so sorry to hear your news. Will be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## GettingBroody

Bubu - so sorry hon :hugs: Best of luck with your decision about how many frosties to thaw. Not an easy decision to make...

DrS - yikes is right!! You must have got some shock! :wacko: When will you be scanned next? 

Good luck to everyone in the 2ww or doing ER/ET in the next few days!


----------



## noasaint

So sorry Daisy :cry:


----------



## BlueStorm

Hey ladies, I know I have not been around the last week but I decided I was only going to post in my journal until my Beta b\c I just wanted to try to relax and stay as calm as possible.

My beta was yesterday and it came back 299 at 8dp6dt. I have a repeat tomorrow so fingers crossed. I am sooo nervous but of course excited at the same time. 

I am going to attempt to catch up on you all now, I probalby have 100 pages to read :wacko:


----------



## Kelly9

copy and paste from my journal to update: Yup we're going to blast, I'm so nervous I could puke. As of this morning we still have all 6 embryos we have 2 x 8 cells, 2 x 9 cells 1 x 10 cell and 1 x 14 cell <--- that one surprised me. They should be at 8 cells today to not be lagging. Lab said 14 cells isn't good or bad it can still not make it to blast. They're still going to do assisted hatching so not sure where I'm coming up with that extra 400 dollars now. 

hpoeful have you had your scan yet?


----------



## Kelly9

congrats blue storm those are healthy numbers!


----------



## MrsC8776

Hopeful4911 said:


> Hey ladies! Congrats on the new BFPs, retrievals and transfers! And to all in their TWW, FX'd!!!!
> Daisy- so sorry to hear that :( I hope you can get started again soon.
> 
> AFM- My u/s is scheduled for this monday! Cant wait to see our baby or babies! So excited to find out. I think it will finally sink in that Im actually pregnant. I mean I know Im pregnant but I haven't really been feeling out of the norm, a little tired, still crampy but other then that no morning sickness yet. Thank goodness, Im sure it will be coming soon.

Thats so exciting!! I can't wait to hear how it goes. 



BlueStorm said:


> Hey ladies, I know I have not been around the last week but I decided I was only going to post in my journal until my Beta b\c I just wanted to try to relax and stay as calm as possible.
> 
> My beta was yesterday and it came back 299 at 8dp6dt. I have a repeat tomorrow so fingers crossed. I am sooo nervous but of course excited at the same time.
> 
> I am going to attempt to catch up on you all now, I probalby have 100 pages to read :wacko:

Congrats!! :happydance:



Kelly9 said:


> copy and paste from my journal to update: Yup we're going to blast, I'm so nervous I could puke. As of this morning we still have all 6 embryos we have 2 x 8 cells, 2 x 9 cells 1 x 10 cell and 1 x 14 cell <--- that one surprised me. They should be at 8 cells today to not be lagging. Lab said 14 cells isn't good or bad it can still not make it to blast. They're still going to do assisted hatching so not sure where I'm coming up with that extra 400 dollars now.
> 
> hpoeful have you had your scan yet?

Fx everything goes well and they all make it. When is ET? 

Southaspen~ Good luck today! 

Tella~ Are you testing early or waiting for your beta?


----------



## Mammywannabe

hey all .glad to see everyone is at d ifferent stages but doing well
i am on the the dreaded 2 week wait.
and i can see now why it is dreaded!!!!

i am trying to keep calm, but worried now as getting AF cramps every so often
i had 1 embie 5 day blast put back in and 7 frosties ...so fingers crossed
hugs to all
we will get there but its so tough xxxxx


----------



## southaspen

13 eggs retrieved! A little uncomfortable but not too bad. Good day to lay around. Excited to see what happens next. There are so many ups and downs for everyone on the thread. I hope everyone is taking care of themselves!


----------



## MrsC8776

Mammywannabe said:


> hey all .glad to see everyone is at d ifferent stages but doing well
> i am on the the dreaded 2 week wait.
> and i can see now why it is dreaded!!!!
> 
> i am trying to keep calm, but worried now as getting AF cramps every so often
> i had 1 embie 5 day blast put back in and 7 frosties ...so fingers crossed
> hugs to all
> we will get there but its so tough xxxxx

fx for you! What is you OTD?



southaspen said:


> 13 eggs retrieved! A little uncomfortable but not too bad. Good day to lay around. Excited to see what happens next. There are so many ups and downs for everyone on the thread. I hope everyone is taking care of themselves!

Yay! 13 is a great number. :thumbup: Will you get an update tomorrow?


----------



## Tella

:dance: :cloud9: :dance: Huge Congrats Blue! I was wondering what's happening every time I see your signature! :happydance:

South, 13 is awesome! Now rest up!

Kelly, fx'd ur embies grow well but it seems like they doing great already! Soon it will be 5pt!

MrsC, I'm not testing early. Gonna wait for beta results.


----------



## raelynn

Mammywannabe said:


> hey all .glad to see everyone is at d ifferent stages but doing well
> i am on the the dreaded 2 week wait.
> and i can see now why it is dreaded!!!!
> 
> i am trying to keep calm, but worried now as getting AF cramps every so often
> i had 1 embie 5 day blast put back in and 7 frosties ...so fingers crossed
> hugs to all
> we will get there but its so tough xxxxx

Mammy - I've been having off and on AF crams too. Hopefully it just means our embryos are getting snuggled in! I'm struggling with the wait too. Before getting into I thought it would be no problem but it's horrible!


----------



## ashknowsbest

blue - I can't wait to hear how your ultrasound goes! 

Tella - fx'd for that bfp! 

AFM - I went in for bloodwork this morning and the doctor isn't happy with my progesterone levels yet, he said I probably didn't ovulate just yet so I'm going back Thursday to have the levels drawn again and then we'll start lupron that night most likely. I'm a little bummed out that it's getting pushed back because I just wanted to start it and get it over with but it's okay :) Hopefully now the ER and ET won't interfere with my wedding dress appointment! :haha:


----------



## Atma

ashknowsbest said:


> blue - I can't wait to hear how your ultrasound goes!
> 
> Tella - fx'd for that bfp!
> 
> AFM - I went in for bloodwork this morning and the doctor isn't happy with my progesterone levels yet, he said I probably didn't ovulate just yet so I'm going back Thursday to have the levels drawn again and then we'll start lupron that night most likely. I'm a little bummed out that it's getting pushed back because I just wanted to start it and get it over with but it's okay :) Hopefully now the ER and ET won't interfere with my wedding dress appointment! :haha:

Some ppl ovulate late, do its probably just that. Good luck with ivf and the wedding dress, u have a lot going on:thumbup:



southaspen said:


> 13 eggs retrieved! A little uncomfortable but not too bad. Good day to lay around. Excited to see what happens next. There are so many ups and downs for everyone on the thread. I hope everyone is taking care of themselves!

Yay, thats a great number. Rest up



BlueStorm said:


> Hey ladies, I know I have not been around the last week but I decided I was only going to post in my journal until my Beta b\c I just wanted to try to relax and stay as calm as possible.
> 
> My beta was yesterday and it came back 299 at 8dp6dt. I have a repeat tomorrow so fingers crossed. I am sooo nervous but of course excited at the same time.
> 
> I am going to attempt to catch up on you all now, I probalby have 100 pages to read :wacko:

Congrats, great beta numbers



Kelly9 said:


> copy and paste from my journal to update: Yup we're going to blast, I'm so nervous I could puke. As of this morning we still have all 6 embryos we have 2 x 8 cells, 2 x 9 cells 1 x 10 cell and 1 x 14 cell <--- that one surprised me. They should be at 8 cells today to not be lagging. Lab said 14 cells isn't good or bad it can still not make it to blast. They're still going to do assisted hatching so not sure where I'm coming up with that extra 400 dollars now.
> 
> hpoeful have you had your scan yet?

Kelly- good luck hun, hope all goes well!


----------



## southaspen

They are doing ICSI today and will call tomorrow to give us a grow report. :happydance: Never too early to send them to day care I guess. Seems weird that we technically have kids and they are hanging out in a hospital for the first 5 days of life.




MrsC8776 said:


> Mammywannabe said:
> 
> 
> hey all .glad to see
> everyone is at d ifferent stages but doing well
> i am on the the dreaded 2 week wait.
> and i can see now why it is dreaded!!!!
> 
> i am trying to keep calm, but worried now as getting AF cramps every so often
> i had 1 embie 5 day blast put back in and 7 frosties ...so fingers crossed
> hugs to all
> we will get there but its so tough xxxxx
> 
> fx for you! What is you OTD?
> 
> 
> 
> southaspen said:
> 
> 
> 13 eggs retrieved! A little uncomfortable but not too bad. Good day to lay around. Excited to see what happens next. There are so many ups and downs for everyone on the thread. I hope everyone is taking care of themselves!Click to expand...
> 
> Yay! 13 is a great number. :thumbup: Will you get an update tomorrow?Click to expand...


----------



## Jenn76

Hopeful4911 said:


> Hey ladies! Congrats on the new BFPs, retrievals and transfers! And to all in their TWW, FX'd!!!!
> Daisy- so sorry to hear that :( I hope you can get started again soon.
> 
> AFM- My u/s is scheduled for this monday! Cant wait to see our baby or babies! So excited to find out. I think it will finally sink in that Im actually pregnant. I mean I know Im pregnant but I haven't really been feeling out of the norm, a little tired, still crampy but other then that no morning sickness yet. Thank goodness, Im sure it will be coming soon.

Good luck tomorrow Hopeful!!! 



BlueStorm said:


> Hey ladies, I know I have not been around the last week but I decided I was only going to post in my journal until my Beta b\c I just wanted to try to relax and stay as calm as possible.
> 
> My beta was yesterday and it came back 299 at 8dp6dt. I have a repeat tomorrow so fingers crossed. I am sooo nervous but of course excited at the same time.
> 
> I am going to attempt to catch up on you all now, I probalby have 100 pages to read :wacko:

:wohoo: Congrats Blue!!!!!! FX for a high number tomorrow. 



Kelly9 said:


> copy and paste from my journal to update: Yup we're going to blast, I'm so nervous I could puke. As of this morning we still have all 6 embryos we have 2 x 8 cells, 2 x 9 cells 1 x 10 cell and 1 x 14 cell <--- that one surprised me. They should be at 8 cells today to not be lagging. Lab said 14 cells isn't good or bad it can still not make it to blast. They're still going to do assisted hatching so not sure where I'm coming up with that extra 400 dollars now.
> 
> hpoeful have you had your scan yet?

Kelly that's great news, sounds like you will have a few :cold: 
When do you transfer?



Mammywannabe said:


> hey all .glad to see everyone is at d ifferent stages but doing well
> i am on the the dreaded 2 week wait.
> and i can see now why it is dreaded!!!!
> 
> i am trying to keep calm, but worried now as getting AF cramps every so often
> i had 1 embie 5 day blast put back in and 7 frosties ...so fingers crossed
> hugs to all
> we will get there but its so tough xxxxx

FX for you to get your BFP. 



southaspen said:


> 13 eggs retrieved! A little uncomfortable but not too bad. Good day to lay around. Excited to see what happens next. There are so many ups and downs for everyone on the thread. I hope everyone is taking care of themselves!

Yeah 13 is great!! Congrats!! 



ashknowsbest said:


> blue - I can't wait to hear how your ultrasound goes!
> 
> Tella - fx'd for that bfp!
> 
> AFM - I went in for bloodwork this morning and the doctor isn't happy with my progesterone levels yet, he said I probably didn't ovulate just yet so I'm going back Thursday to have the levels drawn again and then we'll start lupron that night most likely. I'm a little bummed out that it's getting pushed back because I just wanted to start it and get it over with but it's okay :) Hopefully now the ER and ET won't interfere with my wedding dress appointment! :haha:

Sorry about the delay, Congrats on the upcoming :wedding:


----------



## bubumaci

Daisy :hugs:


----------



## drsquid

Blue- that is pretty high. When is your 2nd? While it doesn't always mean anything.... How many did you put back? Check out betabase.info


----------



## azlissie

Hello everyone! I've been lurking here and keeping up with everyone and I just wanted to say congrats to all the BFPs!! I'm so glad to see everyone's results - it gives me hope!

AFM, had ER on Friday and they got 8 eggs. I have to admit, I was hoping for more than that but I keep telling myself it only takes one. The crazy thing is, I have no idea if/how many fertilized because my clinic is closed on the weekend!! It's driving me insane not knowing if everything's okay. I go back tomorrow for ET but at this point I have no idea if there's even anything to transfer. I'm so jealous of the ladies who get their fertilization reports the next day!!

Best of luck to everyone in the 2WW - I'll be joining you tomorrow hopefully!


----------



## Hopeful4911

Kelly9 said:


> copy and paste from my journal to update: Yup we're going to blast, I'm so nervous I could puke. As of this morning we still have all 6 embryos we have 2 x 8 cells, 2 x 9 cells 1 x 10 cell and 1 x 14 cell <--- that one surprised me. They should be at 8 cells today to not be lagging. Lab said 14 cells isn't good or bad it can still not make it to blast. They're still going to do assisted hatching so not sure where I'm coming up with that extra 400 dollars now.
> 
> hpoeful have you had your scan yet?

 Not yet I have it tomorrow at 6pm. Im so antsy!


----------



## BlueStorm

Azlissie - that must be making you nuts! Praying for a good report tomorrow.

Hopeful - good luck at your scan tomorrow. That is so exciting!

Drsquid- we put back 2. I go in for repeat beta tomorrow.


----------



## Kelly9

Sorry hopeful I've got my dates all mixed up good luck for tomorrow!

For those who asked transfer is tuesday at 11. 

I'm so happy my clinic is open 7 days a week, they do a detailed work up of the embryo status each day though she did tell me that they won't be able to count cells tomorrow since there will be to many to see them all so not sure how they determine the quality of the embryo at day 4. I'm just hoping for all 6 still going strong.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hi All, I am so happy to see the BFP's that have come in the last week or so while I was on vacation. I have checked in every couple days but I was on my phone and I am sure I missed things. I am going back now to try and catch up but I have a ton of pages to read. I am going to work on that tonight.

Quick update on me. . . I started the microdose of Lupron on Friday and then tonight started the Gonal-F and Menapur. I go in Thursday for bloodwork and US then again Sunday depending on how things look. Fingers crossed for a few good eggs!


----------



## GettingBroody

southaspen said:


> They are doing ICSI today and will call tomorrow to give us a grow report. :happydance: Never too early to send them to day care I guess. Seems weird that we technically have kids and they are hanging out in a hospital for the first 5 days of life.

:haha: This made me laugh! Best of luck with your report today!

Mammy, Tella & Rae - fx'd for you all!

Kelly - sounds like all your embies are doing well! Good luck with ET tomor. 

Blue - another bfp!! :dance: Congratulations!!! :wohoo: Are you hoping for twins or a single? When will you find out?

Azlissie - not knowing anything over the weekend must have been so hard :shock: Best of luck with ET today!

Hopeful - good luck with your scan today, can't wait to hear the news!


----------



## Tella

azlissie said:


> Hello everyone! I've been lurking here and keeping up with everyone and I just wanted to say congrats to all the BFPs!! I'm so glad to see everyone's results - it gives me hope!
> 
> AFM, had ER on Friday and they got 8 eggs. I have to admit, I was hoping for more than that but I keep telling myself it only takes one. The crazy thing is, I have no idea if/how many fertilized because my clinic is closed on the weekend!! It's driving me insane not knowing if everything's okay. I go back tomorrow for ET but at this point I have no idea if there's even anything to transfer. I'm so jealous of the ladies who get their fertilization reports the next day!!
> 
> Best of luck to everyone in the 2WW - I'll be joining you tomorrow hopefully!

8 is still a great number!! Fx;d for lots of healthy embies and some frosties!

GL Witht the ET today!!



Hopeful4911 said:


> Kelly9 said:
> 
> 
> copy and paste from my journal to update: Yup we're going to blast, I'm so nervous I could puke. As of this morning we still have all 6 embryos we have 2 x 8 cells, 2 x 9 cells 1 x 10 cell and 1 x 14 cell <--- that one surprised me. They should be at 8 cells today to not be lagging. Lab said 14 cells isn't good or bad it can still not make it to blast. They're still going to do assisted hatching so not sure where I'm coming up with that extra 400 dollars now.
> 
> hpoeful have you had your scan yet?
> 
> Not yet I have it tomorrow at 6pm. Im so antsy!Click to expand...

GL, cant wait to find out if it is twins :hugs:



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Hi All, I am so happy to see the BFP's that have come in the last week or so while I was on vacation. I have checked in every couple days but I was on my phone and I am sure I missed things. I am going back now to try and catch up but I have a ton of pages to read. I am going to work on that tonight.
> 
> Quick update on me. . . I started the microdose of Lupron on Friday and then tonight started the Gonal-F and Menapur. I go in Thursday for bloodwork and US then again Sunday depending on how things look. Fingers crossed for a few good eggs!

Great to hear you have started, soon you will be PUPO and be on your way to that bfp!!!



GettingBroody said:


> southaspen said:
> 
> 
> They are doing ICSI today and will call tomorrow to give us a grow report. :happydance: Never too early to send them to day care I guess. Seems weird that we technically have kids and they are hanging out in a hospital for the first 5 days of life.
> 
> :haha: This made me laugh! Best of luck with your report today!
> 
> Mammy, Tella & Rae - fx'd for you all!
> 
> Kelly - sounds like all your embies are doing well! Good luck with ET tomor.
> 
> Blue - another bfp!! :dance: Congratulations!!! :wohoo: Are you hoping for twins or a single? When will you find out?
> 
> Azlissie - not knowing anything over the weekend must have been so hard :shock: Best of luck with ET today!
> 
> Hopeful - good luck with your scan today, can't wait to hear the news!Click to expand...

Thanks :hugs:

AFM > NO POAS for me, im gonna go in for beta early tomorrow morning and just wait for the results.


----------



## GettingBroody

Meant to mention this earlier but totally forgot! :dohh:

Ordered a book from amazon last week that my mums friend recommended. She recently had triplets through ivf. She had lots of failed rounds of ivf before conceiving the triplets and swears that it was a combination of this book and going to accupuncture that worked in the end. (Her accupuncturist recommended the book) It's called The Infertility Cure by Randine Lewis. Have any of you heard of it or read it? I'm only about a quarter way through now but it's quite interesting. It's all about getting your system balanced and the roles the kidney, spleen etc plays in fertility. Based on Trad. Chinese Medicine. I figure it can't hurt to try and get myself in tip-top condition before icsi starts to give the cycle as much chance as possible of succeeding...!


----------



## GettingBroody

Tella - are the photos in your profile pic photos of your embies? Fab!!


----------



## BlueStorm

Brody- i think we have u/s in 10 days and then we will find out. I would be happy with either twins or singleton!!


----------



## Tella

GettingBroody said:


> Tella - are the photos in your profile pic photos of your embies? Fab!!

Yes it is my two babies :baby::baby:



BlueStorm said:


> Brody- i think we have u/s in 10 days and then we will find out. I would be happy with either twins or singleton!!

Not to long to wait!!!!! Cant wait to hear your next beta number :thumbup:


----------



## chellesama

Back from my mini-vacation at Super8. We don't have air conditioning and the heat was making me sick, so off to a place with air and a pool for the nieces and nephew! 

Mrs. C, Tella, I've got my fingers crossed for you guys!

Kelly9, I know you haven't been too hopeful recently, but I think going to blast will be great for you and your six. I have a lot of faith that they'll keep going strong for you.

Dr. Squid, when your body decides to show your RE it knows what it's doing, it really goes all out, doesn't it? If those three pretty little poles make it, I'm sure you'll be just as sucessful mothering triplets as you would be with just one. More tired, sure, but great anyway! 

Daisy83, I'm so sorry to hear about your baby. :hugs: Whenever, if ever, you try again, we'll all be cheering you on. 

For those of you I missed, it's not you, it's me. I stink at keeping up. Funny, it seemed easier when I was lurking! I still hope that each of you is in a good place in your journey to parenthood.


----------



## haj624

Blue-I was so excited to see a BFP for you!!

Drsquid-I havent gotten a chance to go back and read but I saw on the first page...possibly triplets??!!???


----------



## ashknowsbest

Just got back from my appointment, it went well, it was quick the only downfall is that when I was checking out the lady said I had a balance of $9,000 for the IVF cycle. So I went and talked to finance and it turns out RMA keeps submitting the claim under NY state mandate but it's actually NJ state mandate because that's where the insurance contract was written at ... total pain in the ass! So, I called aetna, my insurance company and they said that I'm right and I do have 100% coverage and that RMA needs to call them. I know it will get worked out but gosh, I told RMA this already and they're still doing it wrong!


----------



## GeekGrrl

Hi gals, I'm new here! Hoping I can squeeze in here to chat with y'all. :)

It's so great to read about everyone and where they are in their process. It gives me great hope!

My partner and I have been inseminating at home for 14 months with a known donor. I have endo and have been advised to skip IUI and go straight to IVF for our best chances. Our first consult for the August IVF program at our hospital is 7/13 and I'm hoping we can start drugs by the end of the July and be on our way. It's so exciting how fast this progresses once things get started.

Good luck to everyone and congrats on the recent BFPs!


----------



## Kelly9

welcome geekgrrl and good luck.

We still have 6 but no news on quality till transfer tomorrow at 11, hoping to end up with 6 blasts, it's a long shot but there's no harm in wishing. Looks like I should get at least 1 good one anyway.


----------



## DaisyQ

I have a LOT of catching up to do (was away on vacation), but I just want to let you all know that of my three frosties, two came back normal, and one was missing a chromosome. The two normals are 5BB and 5BA, and one is a boy and one is a girl. Transfer in late August...

Squid... trips????


----------



## DaisyQ

Daisy83, so, so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## BlueStorm

Welcome Geekgirl :flower:

Daisy - Welcome back from vacation. I am so thrilled to hear about your two embies :happydance:

Afm - my numbers doubled! 624 so that is good news for now. I have my first u\s on the 17th!


----------



## michelle01

There has been so much going on here! I was on vacation last week, so I have lots to read.

Blue - CONGRATS!

Daisy83 :hugs:

Squid - Triplets :) Congrats!

AFM....AF started today, I start the Nuvaring and Lovenox on Wednesday until 7/28. So glad to FINALLY get started again!!!


----------



## never2late70

michelle01 said:


> There has been so much going on here! I was on vacation last week, so I have lots to read.
> 
> Blue - CONGRATS!
> 
> Daisy83 :hugs:
> 
> Squid - Triplets :) Congrats!
> 
> AFM....AF started today, I start the Nuvaring and Lovenox on Wednesday until 7/28. So glad to FINALLY get started again!!!

Hey IVF buddy! I started my bcp yesterday and take them until the 28th.
We're finally getting things going :happydance:


----------



## azlissie

Blue, congrats on your beta doubling! That seems like a pretty strong number!

DaisyQ, it's great that you've got two good embies ready to go for your FET! Best of luck. 

Good luck to the ladies just getting started - I hope the next few weeks fly by for you. 

AFM, I had to wait over two hours past my appointment time this morning, but I finally found out I had 6 embies! Two were excellent, three were good & one is lagging behind at only 2 cells. My dr strongly suggested I transfer the best 3 as I'm 32 with an autoimmune disorder so we put back the best 3!! I go back in two weeks for my beta but I don't think I'll be able to wait that long to test. 

Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## Jenn76

Azlissie: Congrats on being PUPO!!! FX that you get your BFP!!

Kelly: Good luck with your transfer tomorrow.

Babyonmyown: Yeah for getting started, FX for great results.

Tella: Good luck tomorrow, praying for a big number.


Greekgrrl: Welcome!!! :wave: Sorry to hear you are in this boat with us but you will have lots of support here. Good luck with your journey.

DaisyQ: That's great! I'm totally amazed that they could tell what the sex will be. Did I miss where you explained that more?? Was this something you had to pay more for?? I've never heard of this or knew it was possible.

Blue: :happydance::happydance::happydance: Double numbers that is fantastic!!!! Congrats!!!!

Michelle: :yipee: for AF and getting started.


----------



## Hopeful4911

Hi ladies, just got back from my scan and......We have twins!!!! I saw their tiny little heartbeats and cried like a baby! Hubby and I are over the moon!
 



Attached Files:







005.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## ashknowsbest

yay congrats on your twins! That's awesome!!! :)


----------



## MrsC8776

ashknowsbest said:


> blue - I can't wait to hear how your ultrasound goes!
> 
> Tella - fx'd for that bfp!
> 
> AFM - I went in for bloodwork this morning and the doctor isn't happy with my progesterone levels yet, he said I probably didn't ovulate just yet so I'm going back Thursday to have the levels drawn again and then we'll start lupron that night most likely. I'm a little bummed out that it's getting pushed back because I just wanted to start it and get it over with but it's okay :) Hopefully now the ER and ET won't interfere with my wedding dress appointment! :haha:

I hope all goes well at your next appointment. Sorry to hear about the billing issues. 



southaspen said:


> They are doing ICSI today and will call tomorrow to give us a grow report. :happydance: Never too early to send them to day care I guess. Seems weird that we technically have kids and they are hanging out in a hospital for the first 5 days of life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mammywannabe said:
> 
> 
> hey all .glad to see
> everyone is at d ifferent stages but doing well
> i am on the the dreaded 2 week wait.
> and i can see now why it is dreaded!!!!
> 
> i am trying to keep calm, but worried now as getting AF cramps every so often
> i had 1 embie 5 day blast put back in and 7 frosties ...so fingers crossed
> hugs to all
> we will get there but its so tough xxxxx
> 
> fx for you! What is you OTD?
> 
> 
> 
> southaspen said:
> 
> 
> 13 eggs retrieved! A little uncomfortable but not too bad. Good day to lay around. Excited to see what happens next. There are so many ups and downs for everyone on the thread. I hope everyone is taking care of themselves!Click to expand...
> 
> Yay! 13 is a great number. :thumbup: Will you get an update tomorrow?Click to expand...Click to expand...

Did you get a report today? Fx for some good news! 



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Hi All, I am so happy to see the BFP's that have come in the last week or so while I was on vacation. I have checked in every couple days but I was on my phone and I am sure I missed things. I am going back now to try and catch up but I have a ton of pages to read. I am going to work on that tonight.
> 
> Quick update on me. . . I started the microdose of Lupron on Friday and then tonight started the Gonal-F and Menapur. I go in Thursday for bloodwork and US then again Sunday depending on how things look. Fingers crossed for a few good eggs!

FX for you! I hope all goes well! 



GeekGrrl said:


> Hi gals, I'm new here! Hoping I can squeeze in here to chat with y'all. :)
> 
> It's so great to read about everyone and where they are in their process. It gives me great hope!
> 
> My partner and I have been inseminating at home for 14 months with a known donor. I have endo and have been advised to skip IUI and go straight to IVF for our best chances. Our first consult for the August IVF program at our hospital is 7/13 and I'm hoping we can start drugs by the end of the July and be on our way. It's so exciting how fast this progresses once things get started.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and congrats on the recent BFPs!

Welcome :hi: 



Kelly9 said:


> welcome geekgrrl and good luck.
> 
> We still have 6 but no news on quality till transfer tomorrow at 11, hoping to end up with 6 blasts, it's a long shot but there's no harm in wishing. Looks like I should get at least 1 good one anyway.

6 is great! Try not to worry. Soon you will be PUPO! 



DaisyQ said:


> I have a LOT of catching up to do (was away on vacation), but I just want to let you all know that of my three frosties, two came back normal, and one was missing a chromosome. The two normals are 5BB and 5BA, and one is a boy and one is a girl. Transfer in late August...
> 
> Squid... trips????

Thats great that two were normal. How exciting to already know the gender! I'm excited for you. 



BlueStorm said:


> Welcome Geekgirl :flower:
> 
> Daisy - Welcome back from vacation. I am so thrilled to hear about your two embies :happydance:
> 
> Afm - my numbers doubled! 624 so that is good news for now. I have my first u\s on the 17th!

:happydance: That is a great beta! Not much longer until you get to see your lo(s). 



azlissie said:


> Blue, congrats on your beta doubling! That seems like a pretty strong number!
> 
> DaisyQ, it's great that you've got two good embies ready to go for your FET! Best of luck.
> 
> Good luck to the ladies just getting started - I hope the next few weeks fly by for you.
> 
> AFM, I had to wait over two hours past my appointment time this morning, but I finally found out I had 6 embies! Two were excellent, three were good & one is lagging behind at only 2 cells. My dr strongly suggested I transfer the best 3 as I'm 32 with an autoimmune disorder so we put back the best 3!! I go back in two weeks for my beta but I don't think I'll be able to wait that long to test.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day!

:happydance: Yay for a great report! You are officially PUPO! Fx for you. 



Hopeful4911 said:


> Hi ladies, just got back from my scan and......We have twins!!!! I saw their tiny little heartbeats and cried like a baby! Hubby and I are over the moon!

:happydance: Beautiful picture and congrats on the twins. H&H 9 months!


----------



## drsquid

afm- scanned again today and did transvag

Spoiler
twins. both had heartbeats https://img820.imageshack.us/img820/5563/photo2gja.jpg


----------



## MrsC8776

drsquid said:


> afm- scanned again today and did transvag
> 
> Spoiler
> twins. both had heartbeats https://img820.imageshack.us/img820/5563/photo2gja.jpg

Yay for twins! Are you doing ok? Your scan picture is wonderful!


----------



## southaspen

Of the 13 eggs, 11 fertilized with ICSI. Can't wait to hear how they are doing on Wednesday. Oh and progesterone is a pain in the butt, literally. Oh well, small price to pay!


----------



## drsquid

south- 11 is awesome.. those were the same stats i had (13 retrieved. 12 mature, 11 fertilized)


----------



## Kelly9

hopeful and drS yay for twins! DrS I bet that was a little bit of a relief, I'd be pooping myself if they told me trips! 

Great ER and fert report.

Transfer tomorrow, very eager to hear how many blasts we get, I wish they'd put two back I wanted twins so bad or at least the chance at it. I can always hope for identicals I guess lol. I just want a baby!


----------



## MrsC8776

southaspen said:


> Of the 13 eggs, 11 fertilized with ICSI. Can't wait to hear how they are doing on Wednesday. Oh and progesterone is a pain in the butt, literally. Oh well, small price to pay!

That is great news! When is ET? 



Kelly9 said:


> hopeful and drS yay for twins! DrS I bet that was a little bit of a relief, I'd be pooping myself if they told me trips!
> 
> Great ER and fert report.
> 
> Transfer tomorrow, very eager to hear how many blasts we get, I wish they'd put two back I wanted twins so bad or at least the chance at it. I can always hope for identicals I guess lol. I just want a baby!

Good luck tomorrow!

Edit...

Tella~ Good luck at your beta! 

everhopeful, MissAnnabelle, and ShortyA22~ Did you ladies have ER today?


----------



## oneof14

I've been gone not even a week and so much I feel like I've missed so much! 

Looks like we have many BFP's!!! Congrats ladies.

AFM, really nothing to report the IUI converted from IVF is a BFN!!! Not too surprised. I have an appt On Friday to discuss what my next protocol will be. I'm very anxious to get started again!


----------



## drsquid

oneof- so sorry *hugs*


----------



## azlissie

Congrats Hopeful & Drsquid on your twins!! That is so exciting. Dr, what did they end up doing with your progesterone? I remember it got really high. My RE will keep me on PIO until there's a heartbeat & then I'll switch to crinone. 

Good luck with your transfer tomorrow Kelly!


----------



## drsquid

az- well apparently high doesn't matter (though apparently it is associated with multiples). basically because my levels were high i didnt need supplements.. but it wasnt like i had to do something about the level being high to reduce it


----------



## oneof14

Thanks Drs, huge congrats on your twins!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Jenn76 said:


> DaisyQ: That's great! I'm totally amazed that they could tell what the sex will be. Did I miss where you explained that more?? Was this something you had to pay more for?? I've never heard of this or knew it was possible.

Hi Jenn. There is testing you can do called PGD or CCS which screens blastocysts to make sure they have the right number of chromosomes. Embryos with too many chromosomes (triploidy) or too few (monoploidy) won't stick, and if they do, there will likely be big problems. The testing involves biopsying a few cells from the outer layer of cells that are destined to become the placenta. These cells are then analyzed to make sure they are chromosomally normal. Through this testing they can determine gender. My clinic recommends this testing if you are older, or have had failed IVFs in the past. I ended up getting it for free because I participated in a research study. Not every clinic offers it - this type of PGD called CCS is pretty new.


----------



## Kelly9

so sorry one of, I hope you can get started again asap and your IVF cycle goes perfectly. 

I'm just chilling, almost time for bed, likely won't sleep.

DaisyQ how neat is it to know the genders beforehand! Think if you get twins you won't have to guess! Good luck!

MrsC when is testing day for you?


----------



## MrsC8776

oneof14 said:


> I've been gone not even a week and so much I feel like I've missed so much!
> 
> Looks like we have many BFP's!!! Congrats ladies.
> 
> AFM, really nothing to report the IUI converted from IVF is a BFN!!! Not too surprised. I have an appt On Friday to discuss what my next protocol will be. I'm very anxious to get started again!

Sorry the IUI didn't work. :hugs:



Kelly9 said:


> so sorry one of, I hope you can get started again asap and your IVF cycle goes perfectly.
> 
> I'm just chilling, almost time for bed, likely won't sleep.
> 
> DaisyQ how neat is it to know the genders beforehand! Think if you get twins you won't have to guess! Good luck!
> 
> MrsC when is testing day for you?

Hopefully you can sleep. If not, can you sleep after ET? 

I have my beta on Thursday. I'm probably testing tomorrow though. The trigger was out quite a few days ago. I don't normally get symptoms from it but this month I don't know whats going on. I'm just hoping for the best. Thank you for asking. :flower:


----------



## Kelly9

Nope can't sleep husband has to get his butt to work after so I have to watch the kid but he will have lunch then his nap right after so maybe a short nap will work.

Oooo good luck! I can't wait to see your results especially since things feel off :)


----------



## drsquid

mrsc- fingers crossed

kelly- i was glad to be distracted after et.. i got on public trans and went to court.. so... clearly stress isnt an issue =)


----------



## MrsC8776

Thanks ladies! 

Kelly~ I hope you are able to get a nap in. I look forward to hearing how things go.


----------



## GettingBroody

Michelle & Never - yay for getting started!!!

Blue - great beta! :dance:

Azlissie - congrats on being PUPO with triplets!!

Kelly - good luck with ET today! Looking forward to hearing how many they put back...

Hopeful & DrS - looks like double congratulations are in order!! :yipee::yipee: Isn't it so amazing that they can see the heartbeats this early?!

South - 11 is a great number! Not long to go til you are PUPO :D

MrsC - good luck with testing today. Fx'd!!!

OneOf - so sorry :hugs:

Geekgrrl - welcome! :howdy:

DaisyQ - that's fascinating about the testing. Will you be putting them both back at the same time?

Sorry if I've missed anyone! :dohh:


----------



## BettyBoof

Hi girls, forgive the "all about me" post but I'm on my phone so just giving a quick update.

I had my official BT today and the HCG levels came back at 1041! My HCG with my daughter was 476 on the same day so we are thinking there is a very real possibility of twins! I have a scan in three weeks so we&#8217;re crossing everything that we&#8217;ll see a nice strong heartbeat&#8230; or two! :)


----------



## Hopeful4911

Broody-It is amazing, it was just this fast little flicker on the screen but when you see it, its a beautiful relief. I was so nervous about not seeing anything.



Betty thats awesome!! Congrats!


----------



## BettyBoof

Thank you Hopeful! I see from your reply that you saw two lovely heartbeat? How wonderful - congratulations!


----------



## Tella

Just an update, my beta came back negative :( :(


----------



## oneof14

Tella, my heart breaks for you!! :cry:

Big :hugs:!!


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies, I think I'm going to move away from this forum. I feel guilty about talking about pregnancy stuff on here and honestly the past few times I've posted (about non pregnancy stuff) no one seems to answer me anyway. I feel like my time is kind of up here. Thank you for all of your major major support over the past 5 months and I wish all of your ladies nothing but the best. Congrats to all the BFP's, :hugs: to all the BFN's, and good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## bubumaci

Oh Tella!! I am so sorry and really feel with you :hugs:

Haj ... don't go?


----------



## MrsC8776

BettyBoof said:


> Hi girls, forgive the "all about me" post but I'm on my phone so just giving a quick update.
> 
> I had my official BT today and the HCG levels came back at 1041! My HCG with my daughter was 476 on the same day so we are thinking there is a very real possibility of twins! I have a scan in three weeks so were crossing everything that well see a nice strong heartbeat or two! :)

I look forward to hearing how many you have! 



Tella said:


> Just an update, my beta came back negative :( :(

:hugs: I'm so sorry. :sad1:



haj624 said:


> Hey ladies, I think I'm going to move away from this forum. I feel guilty about talking about pregnancy stuff on here and honestly the past few times I've posted (about non pregnancy stuff) no one seems to answer me anyway. I feel like my time is kind of up here. Thank you for all of your major major support over the past 5 months and I wish all of your ladies nothing but the best. Congrats to all the BFP's, :hugs: to all the BFN's, and good luck to everyone!!!

Haj I don't recall you posting about something and no one answering. I think with so much going on in here it's hard to keep up. Sometimes posts get missed. It's nothing personal. Sorry you feel like you have to go. 

AFM~ I tested this morning and I think I can see something but then again maybe not. I'm 9dpo today. I will keep testing until my beta on Thursday.


----------



## bubumaci

Good Luck, Mrs C :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Tella - huge :hugs:!!!!


----------



## jchic

Good luck Mrs. C!!!!

Haj - dont go :( xoxooo


----------



## haj624

Fingers crossed MrsC!


----------



## azlissie

Tella, I'm so sorry :hugs:

Betty, that's a great beta!

When did the ladies with a 3 day transfer start testing? I don't want to wait two weeks!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

michelle01 said:


> There has been so much going on here! I was on vacation last week, so I have lots to read.
> 
> Blue - CONGRATS!
> 
> Daisy83 :hugs:
> 
> Squid - Triplets :) Congrats!
> 
> AFM....AF started today, I start the Nuvaring and Lovenox on Wednesday until 7/28. So glad to FINALLY get started again!!!

Yay one more cycle buddy! I started BCP last week and will be on it until 25th July...


----------



## tiffttc

Hey girls how is everyone doing?? i havent posted on here in ages!!! i hope everyone is well!! A big congrats to all the bfp and :hugs: to all the bfn 
YAY!! mrs c this could b it for you i really hope it is
Squid- iam soo soo sorry i hope are well!!!
AFM- im doing good iam starting to get morning sickness nowi was really sick this morning and i have nausa alot iam really tired all the time i have to pee a hundred times a day and my boobs are killing me but it will be worth it......i will be 6 weeks tomorrow iam going for my scan on monday 7/16 i cant wait!!!!!

How is everyone doing???


----------



## drsquid

tella- *hugs* im so so sorry


----------



## never2late70

Tella I am so sorry :hugs:

Good luck MrsC

Its so hard for me to remember everyone because I am on my phone, prayers and blessings go out to everyone!

Nothing new for me to report. Just day 3 of BCP :thumbup:
I keep dreaming about twins and triplets. What a blessing that would be for me and my husband. Then we would have our instant family. I'm no spring chicken and this could quite possibly be our only try. Trying to stay positive and optimistic. 

Stay strong!
~Angie


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hi Ladies! I'm going to try to get all caught up.

Tella- I am SO sorry!!! 

Drs- Twins seems a bit more manageable than triplets. :o)

MrsC- Good Luck!!

Betty- Yay for good numbers! Can&#8217;t wait to see how many are in there.

Hopeful- Congrats on twins!

Haj- Please don&#8217;t go! You will be missed!

Az- Yay for being PUPO with triplets!

Want, Never, and Michelle- I&#8217;m glad to hear you are getting started you aren&#8217;t that far behind me!

Tiff- I hope you feel better!

One- I&#8217;m so sorry! I&#8217;m curious to hear what your RE wants to do for your next cycle.

Kelly- I hope the ET went well today!

DaisyQ- Wow, a boy and a girl. Exciting!

GeekGirl- Welcome!!

South- 11 is a GREAT number!!

Blue- Congrats on your Beta doubling!

Ash- Hoping you can get started with the Lupron Thursday!

Broody- How are things going with you?

Whew, I THINK I got caught up. I&#8217;m really sorry if I missed anyone! AFM, I had the mandatory meeting with a counselor yesterday (because I am using donor sperm). It all went well. I go in Thursday for an US and blood work to see how the Gonal-F and Menapur are working. I&#8217;m hoping for at least a few good eggs!


----------



## drsquid

baby- so weird they require a counselor for singles. duh you are a using a donor


----------



## michelle01

Tella - :hugs: I am so sorry

MrsC - Keep testing :) If you possibly saw something then the line will just get darker!! FX'ed for you.

Hopeful - YAY on the twins, how exciting :happydance:

Kelly- How did your ET go?

One - BIG :hugs: Hopefully you will get some answers and get started again. I was so anxious to start again with my 2nd round of IVF and now that I am starting, I am feeling positive again.

Never & Wantbabysoon - so glad to have a few cycle buddies! Never - I think my ER is around the same day/week as you, they are estimating sometime the week of August 14 - 17; will just depend on when my cycle starts after I take out the Nuvaring on 7/28.

Betty - great beta! :thumbup:

I never thought I would be excited to start BCP and injections again :dohh: But so glad to get this show on the road!!!


----------



## Atma

Kelly -how did it go today?

Oneof- :hugs: good luck for ur next ivf cycle.... U will get a bfp .

Betty-congrats! Great news

Hopeful - thats greAt! Congrats

Tella-very sorry to hear hun! :hugs:

Haj -pls dont go

Mrsc -fingers crossed! 

Tiffttc -hope u feel better! Good luck for ur scan . My beta is on 7/17, so will be on the lookout.

Never2late - let ur dreAm come true. I am 39 and i can relate to this dream of urs

Az- Yay for being PUPO with triplets, embies look great

DaisyQ- Wow, a boy and a girl. Congrats!

GeekGirl- Welcome!!

South- 11 is a GREAT number!!

Blue- Congrats on your Beta doubling!

Ash- Hoping you can get started with Lupron this week

Wow, that was a lot to read and respond. I have not been following this blog for a few days, sorry if i missed anyone

Afm -mild ohss after transfer and running high temps. Taking it easy....plannin to test starting tmrw, bought a bunch of cheapies online... Is 5days past 3 day transfer too early to test?


----------



## Kelly9

Atma yes wait till tomorrow at least. I got my bfp on 9dpo with 3 day transfer. 

Haj I find it incredibly hard to keep up in here usually I only respond to the last few posts I'm bad that. Sorry if I've missed you. 

I'm pupo with 1 perfect hatched blast. The pic was quiet interesting as I was expectig a circle but in our pic the placenta cells are already coming out. I'll post the pic in my journal when I'm home in another hour or do if anyone wants to see a hatched blast. 

Tella I'm sorry lots of hugs. 

MrsC will you test tomorrow!?! I'm excited for you. 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

drsquid said:


> baby- so weird they require a counselor for singles. duh you are a using a donor

I agree, but it is a requirement. If I end up using a donor egg (if this doesn't work) then I have to go back and see her AGAIN. It's so silly. I got to go talk to her and have her tell me it sounds like I have thought through my decision very well. Duh!! I wouldn't be doing this if I wasn't sure about it!


----------



## Atma

azlissie said:


> Tella, I'm so sorry :hugs:
> 
> Betty, that's a great beta!
> 
> When did the ladies with a 3 day transfer start testing? I don't want to wait two weeks!!

Az - i am going start testing from tomorrow, which is five days past three days transfer. I know its kind of early, but am such a poss addict and i have a bunch of internet cheap tests.


----------



## drsquid

baby- apparently my clinic is considering doing that now at least in part cause a friend pitched a fit about having to do it for donor eggs and how that wasnt fair.. i didnt have to and would have resisted doing it cause that is silly


----------



## MoBaby

Drs and hopeful: congrats on twins!
Tella: hugs :( know how you feel. I'm so sorry :(

Girls there is soo much I've missed because been away for the past week.. I'll try my best to catch up and do personals on Sunday.


----------



## azlissie

Atma, did you test out your trigger? When I did my IUIs I did the 10,000 unit hcg trigger & it was always gone by 10dpt. This time I did 250 mg Ovidrel & I'm not sure how long that will take to be gone. Guess I should test it out with some ICs to be sure. 

Baby, I'm also using donor sperm since I'm single & my clinic never said a word about counseling - good thing because I wouldn't have wanted to do that!


----------



## BettyBoof

Thanks so much for sharing my excitement, I really hope this is it!

Tella I am so sorry for your BFN, I know how hard that is. :hugs:

Haj there are some girls who always reply to my posts and some girls who never do. I try not to take it personally and am just grateful for the ones who do care. I think you should stay and maybe we could all try a bit harder to be there for everyone.

Michelle well done on getting started!

MrsC - I have a really good feeling about you - I am sure two lines will be yours!

Atma good luck when you start testing, here's to a big fat positive!

Babyonmyown - lots of luck for some great eggs for you. I agree seeing the counsellor is silly, OF COURSE you are ready and have thought everything through!

Sorry if I have missed anyone, I can only see the current page on my phone and my memory is too hopeless to store everyone's info!


----------



## MrsC8776

Thank you all for your good luck wishes. I really hope this is it!



tiffttc said:


> Hey girls how is everyone doing?? i havent posted on here in ages!!! i hope everyone is well!! A big congrats to all the bfp and :hugs: to all the bfn
> YAY!! mrs c this could b it for you i really hope it is
> Squid- iam soo soo sorry i hope are well!!!
> AFM- im doing good iam starting to get morning sickness nowi was really sick this morning and i have nausa alot iam really tired all the time i have to pee a hundred times a day and my boobs are killing me but it will be worth it......i will be 6 weeks tomorrow iam going for my scan on monday 7/16 i cant wait!!!!!
> 
> How is everyone doing???

Your scan will be here in no time and I can;t wait to hear how it goes. 



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Hi Ladies! I'm going to try to get all caught up.
> 
> Tella- I am SO sorry!!!
> 
> Drs- Twins seems a bit more manageable than triplets. :o)
> 
> MrsC- Good Luck!!
> 
> Betty- Yay for good numbers! Cant wait to see how many are in there.
> 
> Hopeful- Congrats on twins!
> 
> Haj- Please dont go! You will be missed!
> 
> Az- Yay for being PUPO with triplets!
> 
> Want, Never, and Michelle- Im glad to hear you are getting started you arent that far behind me!
> 
> Tiff- I hope you feel better!
> 
> One- Im so sorry! Im curious to hear what your RE wants to do for your next cycle.
> 
> Kelly- I hope the ET went well today!
> 
> DaisyQ- Wow, a boy and a girl. Exciting!
> 
> GeekGirl- Welcome!!
> 
> South- 11 is a GREAT number!!
> 
> Blue- Congrats on your Beta doubling!
> 
> Ash- Hoping you can get started with the Lupron Thursday!
> 
> Broody- How are things going with you?
> 
> Whew, I THINK I got caught up. Im really sorry if I missed anyone! AFM, I had the mandatory meeting with a counselor yesterday (because I am using donor sperm). It all went well. I go in Thursday for an US and blood work to see how the Gonal-F and Menapur are working. Im hoping for at least a few good eggs!

Wow good job on the list here! Counseling is also required at one of the clinics here. Not at the one we are at now but it was mentioned at my old clinic. Some places require it and others don't. I think it's weird but what ever it takes. :thumbup: Good luck on Thursday. 



michelle01 said:


> Tella - :hugs: I am so sorry
> 
> MrsC - Keep testing :) If you possibly saw something then the line will just get darker!! FX'ed for you.
> 
> Hopeful - YAY on the twins, how exciting :happydance:
> 
> Kelly- How did your ET go?
> 
> One - BIG :hugs: Hopefully you will get some answers and get started again. I was so anxious to start again with my 2nd round of IVF and now that I am starting, I am feeling positive again.
> 
> Never & Wantbabysoon - so glad to have a few cycle buddies! Never - I think my ER is around the same day/week as you, they are estimating sometime the week of August 14 - 17; will just depend on when my cycle starts after I take out the Nuvaring on 7/28.
> 
> Betty - great beta! :thumbup:
> 
> I never thought I would be excited to start BCP and injections again :dohh: But so glad to get this show on the road!!!

Thanks! Are you starting BC today? 



Atma said:


> Kelly -how did it go today?
> 
> Oneof- :hugs: good luck for ur next ivf cycle.... U will get a bfp .
> 
> Betty-congrats! Great news
> 
> Hopeful - thats greAt! Congrats
> 
> Tella-very sorry to hear hun! :hugs:
> 
> Haj -pls dont go
> 
> Mrsc -fingers crossed!
> 
> Tiffttc -hope u feel better! Good luck for ur scan . My beta is on 7/17, so will be on the lookout.
> 
> Never2late - let ur dreAm come true. I am 39 and i can relate to this dream of urs
> 
> Az- Yay for being PUPO with triplets, embies look great
> 
> DaisyQ- Wow, a boy and a girl. Congrats!
> 
> GeekGirl- Welcome!!
> 
> South- 11 is a GREAT number!!
> 
> Blue- Congrats on your Beta doubling!
> 
> Ash- Hoping you can get started with Lupron this week
> 
> Wow, that was a lot to read and respond. I have not been following this blog for a few days, sorry if i missed anyone
> 
> Afm -mild ohss after transfer and running high temps. Taking it easy....plannin to test starting tmrw, bought a bunch of cheapies online... Is 5days past 3 day transfer too early to test?

Sorry about the OHSS. I hope that you can keep in under control and it goes away soon. Good luck with testing! 



Kelly9 said:


> Atma yes wait till tomorrow at least. I got my bfp on 9dpo with 3 day transfer.
> 
> Haj I find it incredibly hard to keep up in here usually I only respond to the last few posts I'm bad that. Sorry if I've missed you.
> 
> I'm pupo with 1 perfect hatched blast. The pic was quiet interesting as I was expectig a circle but in our pic the placenta cells are already coming out. I'll post the pic in my journal when I'm home in another hour or do if anyone wants to see a hatched blast.
> 
> Tella I'm sorry lots of hugs.
> 
> MrsC will you test tomorrow!?! I'm excited for you.
> 
> Hi to everyone else!

Congrats on being PUPO!! :happydance: I'll hop over to your journal and check out the picture. 

I'm going to continue to test. I have tomorrow and early Thursday morning. My beta is scheduled for 10 on Thursday so I'm a little nervous.


----------



## MrsC8776

BettyBoof said:


> Thanks so much for sharing my excitement, I really hope this is it!
> 
> Tella I am so sorry for your BFN, I know how hard that is. :hugs:
> 
> Haj there are some girls who always reply to my posts and some girls who never do. I try not to take it personally and am just grateful for the ones who do care. I think you should stay and maybe we could all try a bit harder to be there for everyone.
> 
> Michelle well done on getting started!
> 
> MrsC - I have a really good feeling about you - I am sure two lines will be yours!
> 
> Atma good luck when you start testing, here's to a big fat positive!
> 
> Babyonmyown - lots of luck for some great eggs for you. I agree seeing the counsellor is silly, OF COURSE you are ready and have thought everything through!
> 
> Sorry if I have missed anyone, I can only see the current page on my phone and my memory is too hopeless to store everyone's info!

Betty this has nothing to do with this post but I just saw something interesting. Do you know you have the highest 2nd beta on this thread? I just thought that was interesting and also thought I would share. Did they say anything about progesterone?


----------



## Jenn76

*Hopeful:* :wohoo: I'm soooo happy for you, Congrats!!!! 

*Southaspen*: :rofl: I was wondering about the progesterone but didn't want to ask what it was like. The things we will do to have a baby. 11 is great!

*Oneof: *Sorry to hear your IUI wasn't a success. Good luck on Friday I hope you can get right back on next cycle. :hugs:

*DaisyQ:* That is really cool, I doubt such a thing is available here in Nova Scotia.

*Betty:* 1041 is awesome, sounds like twins to me. Congrats!!!:happydance:

*Tella:* :hugs: So sorry to hear your news. Hopefully third time is a charm.

*MrsC:* FX that you get your BFP on Thursday. 

*Haj:* You have been missed here, and I totally want to hear about your pregnancy. I stalk your blog and saw the pic's of your scans so awesome and so happy for you. Please stay!

*Tiffttc:* Rest up, this will pass soon and it will all be worth it.

*Atma:* I bought a bunch of cheap tests online too, I plan on testing rotten. :haha: Can't wait to hear about your results. Good Luck!

*Kelly:* Congrats on being PUPO!! :yipee:

*Babyonmyown:* Good luck on Thursday, FX for a good start.

*AFM:* My down reg check is tomorrow morning, hoping to start injections on Thursday. I'm nervous that the nasal spray hasn't done what it is supposed to do. I didn't have symptoms like the nurse had listed so I'm afraid it didn't work. I guess I will know soon enough. I'm probably just being paranoid. :wacko:


----------



## never2late70

drsquid said:


> afm- scanned again today and did transvag
> 
> Spoiler
> twins. both had heartbeats https://img820.imageshack.us/img820/5563/photo2gja.jpg

How come I can't see your pictures? :nope:


----------



## Atma

Jenn76 said:


> *Hopeful:* :wohoo: I'm soooo happy for you, Congrats!!!!
> 
> *Southaspen*: :rofl: I was wondering about the progesterone but didn't want to ask what it was like. The things we will do to have a baby. 11 is great!
> 
> *Oneof: *Sorry to hear your IUI wasn't a success. Good luck on Friday I hope you can get right back on next cycle. :hugs:
> 
> *DaisyQ:* That is really cool, I doubt such a thing is available here in Nova Scotia.
> 
> *Betty:* 1041 is awesome, sounds like twins to me. Congrats!!!:happydance:
> 
> *Tella:* :hugs: So sorry to hear your news. Hopefully third time is a charm.
> 
> *MrsC:* FX that you get your BFP on Thursday.
> 
> *Haj:* You have been missed here, and I totally want to hear about your pregnancy. I stalk your blog and saw the pic's of your scans so awesome and so happy for you. Please stay!
> 
> *Tiffttc:* Rest up, this will pass soon and it will all be worth it.
> 
> *Atma:* I bought a bunch of cheap tests online too, I plan on testing rotten. :haha: Can't wait to hear about your results. Good Luck!
> 
> *Kelly:* Congrats on being PUPO!! :yipee:
> 
> *Babyonmyown:* Good luck on Thursday, FX for a good start.
> 
> *AFM:* My down reg check is tomorrow morning, hoping to start injections on Thursday. I'm nervous that the nasal spray hasn't done what it is supposed to do. I didn't have symptoms like the nurse had listed so I'm afraid it didn't work. I guess I will know soon enough. I'm probably just being paranoid. :wacko:

Jenn - good luck! Injects arenot as bad as they sound. U will know soon :thumbup:


----------



## Atma

azlissie said:


> Atma, did you test out your trigger? When I did my IUIs I did the 10,000 unit hcg trigger & it was always gone by 10dpt. This time I did 250 mg Ovidrel & I'm not sure how long that will take to be gone. Guess I should test it out with some ICs to be sure.
> 
> Baby, I'm also using donor sperm since I'm single & my clinic never said a word about counseling - good thing because I wouldn't have wanted to do that!

Hi az-i tested this morning with fmu and got a blank line. So am assuming that the trigger is off the system. I had 5000 unit hcg trigger on 1st july, probably its all gone. I read in some website that about 1000 units get off ur system each day. Doesnt hurt to try with a cheapie. Let me know what u find out. Cant wait for tomorrow morning to test.


----------



## Atma

MrsC - sending good luck angels ur way! Hope u see a huge bfp tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Atma

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> drsquid said:
> 
> 
> baby- so weird they require a counselor for singles. duh you are a using a donor
> 
> I agree, but it is a requirement. If I end up using a donor egg (if this doesn't work) then I have to go back and see her AGAIN. It's so silly. I got to go talk to her and have her tell me it sounds like I have thought through my decision very well. Duh!! I wouldn't be doing this if I wasn't sure about it!Click to expand...

This sounds weird, although i did someresearch and found several ppl complaining. Guess thats a norm! Hope and pray that all these lead to bfp :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

My clinic requires a visit with the psychologist only if you're using donor sperm or eggs or donating your embryos/eggs, I think they just want to have a chat to make sure you have thought about some of the tougher outcomes in terms of eventually telling your children if you should or shouldn't etc. I don't think it's a bad thing. If you're a single going in though I would think the point would be moot since you've already considered it :rofl: same with same sex partners... ya know you need the other half lol. 

How on earth do some of you remember everyones comments? 

mrsc I'm eagerly awaiting tomorrow, you to atma though atma don't be discouraged if neg, I got neg at 5dp3dt but positive at 6dp3dt (and my beta levels were higher then usual). I'm looking forward to testing but am really going to try to hold out the 9 days. I forgot to test for trigger today so will do tomorrow, I think it took only 5 or 6 days for the 7500 units last time, but this time was 10,000 units so I'm guessing I'll get a neg by 7dpo. 

Hi to everyone else I hope you're doing well.

Oh and Jenn when in NS are you? I'm from Halifax though I'm in AB right now.


----------



## azlissie

Good luck with your tests tomorrow, MrsC and Atma!! FX'd

Jenn, I wouldn't worry too much about your lack of symptoms. I did Lupron for 13 days before I started stims and I only had a minor headache once or twice - no other symptoms. And at my baseline scan my E2 was around 40 so we were good to go.

Betty, when is your first scan? Sounds like you've got at least one really strong baby in there, but I wouldn't be surprised if it was two!


----------



## GettingBroody

Betty - fantastic beta!! :yipee:

Tella - so sorry hon :hugs:

MrsC - fx'd todays test has a nice strong line! (or even a nice faint line:haha:)

Tiff - sounds like you are getting hit with all the early symptoms! The nausea sounds like no fun but it'll be worth it in the end!! Good luck with your scan on Monday!

Baby - not much going on with me. Just waiting for af in 2 weeks so I can get started on bcp :coffee: Glad your counselling session went well even if it was a nuisance! Good luck with u/s on Thursday!

Haj - I try to reply to as many people as I can but I know I still miss some. This thread moves so fast it's hard to keep up...

Atma - good luck with testing today! Fx'd!

Kelly - congrats on being PUPO! :dance: Were you able to freeze any?

Jenn - good luck with your apt today! Fx'd you'll be starting your injections tomor and then it won't be long til ER!


----------



## Atma

How is everyone today? My test this morning resulted in bfn. I am not too discouraged yet, its 5dp3dt. Keeping fingers crossed...i will continue to test till beta time w hich is 17th july.


----------



## chellesama

Mrs. C - like everyone, I'm so hopeful that this really is it for you! How exciting!

All you other PUPO ladies, I'm hoping like mad that you're going to be peeing positives soon, too. (I like that you're calling the baby Tulip, Kelly; they're my favorites!)

Congrats to those of you getting started! It's like the first uphill climb on a rollercoaster, isn't it?


Tella, Oneof 14, I'm so sorry it hasn't happened for you guys yet. But I believe it's only a matter of time -frustrating, slow, time- before you're introducing yourselves over in first tri.


----------



## MrsC8776

Kelly9 said:


> My clinic requires a visit with the psychologist only if you're using donor sperm or eggs or donating your embryos/eggs, I think they just want to have a chat to make sure you have thought about some of the tougher outcomes in terms of eventually telling your children if you should or shouldn't etc. I don't think it's a bad thing. If you're a single going in though I would think the point would be moot since you've already considered it :rofl: same with same sex partners... ya know you need the other half lol.
> 
> How on earth do some of you remember everyones comments?
> 
> mrsc I'm eagerly awaiting tomorrow, you to atma though atma don't be discouraged if neg, I got neg at 5dp3dt but positive at 6dp3dt (and my beta levels were higher then usual). I'm looking forward to testing but am really going to try to hold out the 9 days. I forgot to test for trigger today so will do tomorrow, I think it took only 5 or 6 days for the 7500 units last time, but this time was 10,000 units so I'm guessing I'll get a neg by 7dpo.
> 
> Hi to everyone else I hope you're doing well.
> 
> Oh and Jenn when in NS are you? I'm from Halifax though I'm in AB right now.

Kelly, I keep track by going through and clicking multi quote on all the posts. It's the only way! 



Atma said:


> How is everyone today? My test this morning resulted in bfn. I am not too discouraged yet, its 5dp3dt. Keeping fingers crossed...i will continue to test till beta time w hich is 17th july.

Sorry about the bfn. It's still very early though so don't give up hope. 

AFM~ I got my BFP this morning! The line was so faint yesterday I thought I was just seeing things and then today it's dark. I also did a digital and it worked. I had to tell my hubby online this morning and we are both very excited! Thank you ladies for all your support and having me stick around even though I was going down a different route. :hugs:


----------



## never2late70

MrsC8776 said:


> Kelly9 said:
> 
> 
> My clinic requires a visit with the psychologist only if you're using donor sperm or eggs or donating your embryos/eggs, I think they just want to have a chat to make sure you have thought about some of the tougher outcomes in terms of eventually telling your children if you should or shouldn't etc. I don't think it's a bad thing. If you're a single going in though I would think the point would be moot since you've already considered it :rofl: same with same sex partners... ya know you need the other half lol.
> 
> How on earth do some of you remember everyones comments?
> 
> mrsc I'm eagerly awaiting tomorrow, you to atma though atma don't be discouraged if neg, I got neg at 5dp3dt but positive at 6dp3dt (and my beta levels were higher then usual). I'm looking forward to testing but am really going to try to hold out the 9 days. I forgot to test for trigger today so will do tomorrow, I think it took only 5 or 6 days for the 7500 units last time, but this time was 10,000 units so I'm guessing I'll get a neg by 7dpo.
> 
> Hi to everyone else I hope you're doing well.
> 
> Oh and Jenn when in NS are you? I'm from Halifax though I'm in AB right now.
> 
> Kelly, I keep track by going through and clicking multi quote on all the posts. It's the only way!
> 
> 
> 
> Atma said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone today? My test this morning resulted in bfn. I am not too discouraged yet, its 5dp3dt. Keeping fingers crossed...i will continue to test till beta time w hich is 17th july.Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry about the bfn. It's still very early though so don't give up hope.
> 
> AFM~ I got my BFP this morning! The line was so faint yesterday I thought I was just seeing things and then today it's dark. I also did a digital and it worked. I had to tell my hubby online this morning and we are both very excited! Thank you ladies for all your support and having me stick around even though I was going down a different route. :hugs:Click to expand...

Wahoo! That is so exciting! :happydance:
Congratulations and happy and healthy 9 months to ya :flower:
~Angie

Atma: Is is still so early don't give up.:winkwink:


----------



## wantbabysoon

MrsC8776 said:


> Kelly9 said:
> 
> 
> My clinic requires a visit with the psychologist only if you're using donor sperm or eggs or donating your embryos/eggs, I think they just want to have a chat to make sure you have thought about some of the tougher outcomes in terms of eventually telling your children if you should or shouldn't etc. I don't think it's a bad thing. If you're a single going in though I would think the point would be moot since you've already considered it :rofl: same with same sex partners... ya know you need the other half lol.
> 
> How on earth do some of you remember everyones comments?
> 
> mrsc I'm eagerly awaiting tomorrow, you to atma though atma don't be discouraged if neg, I got neg at 5dp3dt but positive at 6dp3dt (and my beta levels were higher then usual). I'm looking forward to testing but am really going to try to hold out the 9 days. I forgot to test for trigger today so will do tomorrow, I think it took only 5 or 6 days for the 7500 units last time, but this time was 10,000 units so I'm guessing I'll get a neg by 7dpo.
> 
> Hi to everyone else I hope you're doing well.
> 
> Oh and Jenn when in NS are you? I'm from Halifax though I'm in AB right now.
> 
> Kelly, I keep track by going through and clicking multi quote on all the posts. It's the only way!
> 
> 
> 
> Atma said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone today? My test this morning resulted in bfn. I am not too discouraged yet, its 5dp3dt. Keeping fingers crossed...i will continue to test till beta time w hich is 17th july.Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry about the bfn. It's still very early though so don't give up hope.
> 
> AFM~ I got my BFP this morning! The line was so faint yesterday I thought I was just seeing things and then today it's dark. I also did a digital and it worked. I had to tell my hubby online this morning and we are both very excited! Thank you ladies for all your support and having me stick around even though I was going down a different route. :hugs:Click to expand...

That is great!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## BlueStorm

Hopeful - Congrats on seeing twins on your scan! you must be so excited!!

Haj - Please don't feel that way. Honestly this thread moves so fast I can never respond to everyone. I have some busy days at work and by the next day there are sometimes 5 pages of updates. I feel bad that I don't always get to respond to everyone but it's impossible for me. I am always thinking of you all and wishing you all the best of luck of course :flower: Don't go !!!

Tella - I am so sorry and am devestated for you, this just is not fair

Kelly- Congrats on bing pupo!

Betty - Wow that is a high beta..how many days past transfer was that at?

Atma - I think you are too early for testing

Mrs C - OMG I am so happy for you this is amazing news!!!

Sorry if I missed anyone, I was away for one day and there are 4 pages!


----------



## DaisyQ

Haj - same here - it's impossible for me to keep up with how fast the thread moves and the dozens of people on it. I tend to just respond to the last few people who have posted. 

Mrs. C!!! Congratulations lady! Fabulous news!


----------



## michelle01

MrsC -CONGRATS CONGRATS CONGRATS :happydance: :yipee: I am so happy for you! 

Atma - It is still early so don't get discouraged.

Kelly - YAY for being PUPO!!!

AFM - I started BC today, actually had to put in the Nuvaring; never used one before, but I guess it beats taking a daily BCP. And I took my first Lovenox injection and boy does the area where I gave myself that injection hurt. I have been reading that this one leaves nasty bruising and hurts, so I did ice before and afterwards. I have to get used to it cause this one I will be doing for several weeks.


----------



## ShortyA22

Hey Ladies.. I havent been on in a while to update, but been dealing with all the meds and hormones :wacko:

Well.. My body responded very well to the meds and during the last ultrasound.. on Sunday July 8 (My Bday) They saw 36 follicles and I had 17 that were where they wanted them to be.. I did my Trigger shot(Ovidrel) that night at 8:30pm and was Scheduled for transfer yesterday July 10th

Well, Retrieval went well.. They retrieved 13 really good eggs. I was pretty nausea from the anestesia and pretty crampy and bloated. My dr told me to make sure to stay hydrated and drink lots of gatorade and eat lots of chicken noodle soup:winkwink:

I got the call today.. Out of 13 eggs- 2 didnt look that great so they fertilized 11 with ICSI. Right now we have 8 perfect Embies and they will call tomorrow to let me know if transfer will be Friday or Sunday

Do any of you have advice on the 3day vs 5day transfer? Im curious if one is better than the other.. My clinic says if more than 6 make it then they rather do 5 day..so I guess thats why they will wait and call tomorrow to see if all still are doing good!


Good Luck to everyone


----------



## bubumaci

Mrs C - what wonderful news!! Congratulations :hugs:
Kelly - Congrats on being PUPO. I really hope that your hatchling has burrowed in nicely!

Shorty - well done on getting through the stimming and everything. Drinking lots definitely is good and don't overdo it if you feel tender / sore. I had lots of bloating for about a week after ER. Unfortunately, I can't advise about 3 / 5 day transfer, as my clinic only does 5 day transfers. Good luck :)


----------



## oneof14

MrsC, that is awesome, congratulations!!!

Shorty, nice amount of eggs!

Michelle, I am hoping to be right behind you, although other than Lupron, I am not sure what my next protocol will be. I meet with the dr on Friday.


----------



## michelle01

One - Yay, I hope you get good news Friday!! My stimming will just depend on when my cycle starts after I take out the Nuvaring on 7/28. And they said to anticipate about 10 days of stimming. Good Luck Friday!


----------



## jchic

Mrs. C - CONGRATS!!!! This is so great! I am so happy for youuuuu! You totally deserve it!

How is everyone? I am CD2 and start estrogen primming on CD21 and then onto stims! OH YEAH!!!


----------



## Atma

Thanks all! Ur wishes and advice are so reassuring and i love the positive energy.

MrsC - awesome! Great to hear! Yayyyyyyy :happydance:


----------



## MrsC8776

michelle01 said:


> MrsC -CONGRATS CONGRATS CONGRATS :happydance: :yipee: I am so happy for you!
> 
> Atma - It is still early so don't get discouraged.
> 
> Kelly - YAY for being PUPO!!!
> 
> AFM - I started BC today, actually had to put in the Nuvaring; never used one before, but I guess it beats taking a daily BCP. And I took my first Lovenox injection and boy does the area where I gave myself that injection hurt. I have been reading that this one leaves nasty bruising and hurts, so I did ice before and afterwards. I have to get used to it cause this one I will be doing for several weeks.

Thank you! 

Yay for starting BC today. Sorry the injection hurt. I hope they get better for you! 



ShortyA22 said:


> Hey Ladies.. I havent been on in a while to update, but been dealing with all the meds and hormones :wacko:
> 
> Well.. My body responded very well to the meds and during the last ultrasound.. on Sunday July 8 (My Bday) They saw 36 follicles and I had 17 that were where they wanted them to be.. I did my Trigger shot(Ovidrel) that night at 8:30pm and was Scheduled for transfer yesterday July 10th
> 
> Well, Transfer went well.. They retrieved 13 really good eggs. I was pretty nausea from the anestesia and pretty crampy and bloated. My dr told me to make sure to stay hydrated and drink lots of gatorade and eat lots of chicken noodle soup:winkwink:
> 
> I got the call today.. Out of 13 eggs- 2 didnt look that great so they fertilized 11 with ICSI. Right now we have 8 perfect Embies and they will call tomorrow to let me know if transfer will be Friday or Sunday
> 
> Do any of you have advice on the 3day vs 5day transfer? Im curious if one is better than the other.. My clinic says if more than 6 make it then they rather do 5 day..so I guess thats why they will wait and call tomorrow to see if all still are doing good!
> 
> 
> Good Luck to everyone

13 is great! 11 fertilized is wonderful news! I look forward to hearing how your transfer goes. 



jchic said:


> Mrs. C - CONGRATS!!!! This is so great! I am so happy for youuuuu! You totally deserve it!
> 
> How is everyone? I am CD2 and start estrogen primming on CD21 and then onto stims! OH YEAH!!!

Thanks! 

Not much longer and you will be started! Thats so exciting.


Thank you to everyone for the comments this morning. You all are wonderful! :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Mrsc: congrats! Congrats!


----------



## azlissie

MrsC, that is so exciting! Congrats - hope you have a H&H 9 months. Was your DH totally psyched??

Atma, here's something I found online when I was trying to decide when to test:

**this is what happens in a 3dt :

1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

Michelle, glad to hear you're getting started. Good luck! Oneof, Jchic and Getting, I hope the time until you can get started passes quickly! The waiting is the worst part of this whole thing, for sure.


----------



## haj624

MrsC-I literally just had tears in my eyes for you!!! Congrats!!!:baby::baby::baby:

Speaking of tears, sorry ladies I've just been overly hormonal and emotional lately and was being silly and kinda just thought I wasn't wanted on here anymore since I had my BFP and was farther along. Clearly i can see I was being silly :dohh:


----------



## jchic

haj624 said:


> MrsC-I literally just had tears in my eyes for you!!! Congrats!!!:baby::baby::baby:
> 
> Speaking of tears, sorry ladies I've just been overly hormonal and emotional lately and was being silly and kinda just thought I wasn't wanted on here anymore since I had my BFP and was farther along. Clearly i can see I was being silly :dohh:

You are ALWAYS wanted!!!! Cant wait for your updated scan! YAYYYY!


----------



## Kelly9

Yay Mrsc how exciting!!!! 

Good to those who are gearing up to start! 

Atma lots of time yet as you know :)


----------



## michelle01

Haj - glad you are hanging around here! It is a great reminder that this process does work :) How are you feeling? Have you been getting any sickness from your pg?


----------



## haj624

jchic said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> MrsC-I literally just had tears in my eyes for you!!! Congrats!!!:baby::baby::baby:
> 
> Speaking of tears, sorry ladies I've just been overly hormonal and emotional lately and was being silly and kinda just thought I wasn't wanted on here anymore since I had my BFP and was farther along. Clearly i can see I was being silly :dohh:
> 
> You are ALWAYS wanted!!!! Cant wait for your updated scan! YAYYYY!Click to expand...

I actually went for my 10 week scan yesterday. The doctor said everything looked great and there were 2 strong heartbeats. I didn't get and pics though :( the doctor was kinda running around because the tech got a flat tire, so he was doing everything. I feel a really cool thing on pintrest (i just posted it recently) to use like a chalk board to show how much you grow every week. I started doing my first one last night!


----------



## haj624

michelle01 said:


> Haj - glad you are hanging around here! It is a great reminder that this process does work :) How are you feeling? Have you been getting any sickness from your pg?


I'm ok, yup the anytime sickness as I like to call it kicked in like 2 weeks ago. Thankfully I dont have it as bad as some women though. I had really bad constipation last week and acid reflux and gas pains have kicked in a little. I just cant week to get to week 12 already!!!


----------



## michelle01

haj624 said:


> michelle01 said:
> 
> 
> Haj - glad you are hanging around here! It is a great reminder that this process does work :) How are you feeling? Have you been getting any sickness from your pg?
> 
> 
> I'm ok, yup the anytime sickness as I like to call it kicked in like 2 weeks ago. Thankfully I dont have it as bad as some women though. I had really bad constipation last week and acid reflux and gas pains have kicked in a little. I just cant week to get to week 12 already!!!Click to expand...

The next couple of weeks will go quickly! When I was pg with my son, I was so sick all the time up until 13 weeks. It will feel like such a relief when it stops! Hang in there...you are almost there :winkwink:


----------



## never2late70

haj624 said:


> michelle01 said:
> 
> 
> Haj - glad you are hanging around here! It is a great reminder that this process does work :) How are you feeling? Have you been getting any sickness from your pg?
> 
> 
> I'm ok, yup the anytime sickness as I like to call it kicked in like 2 weeks ago. Thankfully I dont have it as bad as some women though. I had really bad constipation last week and acid reflux and gas pains have kicked in a little. I just cant week to get to week 12 already!!!Click to expand...

Muah! Emotions can be such a roller coater :hugs:


----------



## haj624

michelle01 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> michelle01 said:
> 
> 
> Haj - glad you are hanging around here! It is a great reminder that this process does work :) How are you feeling? Have you been getting any sickness from your pg?
> 
> 
> I'm ok, yup the anytime sickness as I like to call it kicked in like 2 weeks ago. Thankfully I dont have it as bad as some women though. I had really bad constipation last week and acid reflux and gas pains have kicked in a little. I just cant week to get to week 12 already!!!Click to expand...
> 
> The next couple of weeks will go quickly! When I was pg with my son, I was so sick all the time up until 13 weeks. It will feel like such a relief when it stops! Hang in there...you are almost there :winkwink:Click to expand...

I'm not even worried about finishing morning sickness, ill endure whatever I have to for these 2 little sweet peas. I just want to get to 12 weeks so I can take a little bit of a deep breath that im ending the first trimester



never2late70 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> michelle01 said:
> 
> 
> Haj - glad you are hanging around here! It is a great reminder that this process does work :) How are you feeling? Have you been getting any sickness from your pg?
> 
> 
> I'm ok, yup the anytime sickness as I like to call it kicked in like 2 weeks ago. Thankfully I dont have it as bad as some women though. I had really bad constipation last week and acid reflux and gas pains have kicked in a little. I just cant week to get to week 12 already!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Muah! Emotions can be such a roller coater :hugs:Click to expand...


yup i have become a crazy lady


----------



## bubumaci

Haaaaaj.... yay - so glad you're staying :o)
Shame that you didn't get any piccies, but I am glad to hear that everything is going well :hugs:


----------



## Atma

Jchic - time flies, very soon u will be reasy for transfer and the wait.

Shorty - from what i know, 5 day blasts are better. 

Bubu - how have u been? Have u made a decision on number of blasts? I have been thinking abt u

Michelle - is ice helping? Try walking for some time after the shot, that helps too

Az - thanks for the list, Gives me hope

Kelly - thank you! Did u test to see if hcg trig is out of ur system yet?

Haj - so glad u u staying back!


----------



## bubumaci

Hi Atma :wave: ... I've been well. Well and truly busy with the quarter end (working 'till 11 pm most evenings last week) and I think we have decided on thawing only three. I will be asking the doctor about their survival rates - somehow, I would prefer to have two tries with the :frost: and if necessary then having to go through the whole medication thing again, than next month. Somehow, I need that break :)
Thank you for thinking of me :hugs:


----------



## michelle01

Atma - it did seem to help when I iced before and after. However, when I got to work this morning I noticed it was sore and there is some bruising around the injection site, so I assume that is just normal. I cannot imagine what my tummy is gonna look like after doing these injections since the doctor ordered 40 of them :wacko: I will try walking after...thank you!!


----------



## raelynn

Mrs C - So excited for you!! Is your beta tomorrow??

AFM - I'm pretty sure we got our BFP this morning too! Yesterday I was sure it was negative but thought I saw a hint of something on the ic I used. Hubby told me I was crazy. This morning I used a FRER and both me and hubby (who couldn't even see the lines when my trigger was still barely registering) saw the line this morning. Took another ic this afternoon and a line on there too! Its so faint I'm trying not to get too excited but its definitely there.


----------



## haj624

yayyy congrats!!!:baby::baby::baby:


----------



## wantbabysoon

Congrats raelynn!! It is so exciting to see so many BFPs.


----------



## jchic

congrats Raelyn! This thread is bumping!


----------



## oneof14

So exciting w/ali the BFP's!!!!l Congrats Raelyn!! Keep 'em coming


----------



## never2late70

WAHOO RAELYNN! :happydance:


----------



## michelle01

Congrats Raelynn!!! :happydance: So great to see so many BFP!!!


----------



## BlueStorm

Congrats Raelynn!! This is so exciting!


----------



## drsquid

yay for all the bfps. fingers crossed for all you just starting

haj= bummer for no pics but yay for a good scan

afm- kinda half disclosed at work today cause they were talking about ordering me lead... they said the other radiologists did fluoro (live xray and the only thing we do where we get radiated instead of looking at pics) their whole pregnancies. ive been doin git this week and making sure i basicaly had 4 layers of lead over my pelvis but... rather not keep doing it


----------



## haj624

drsquid said:


> yay for all the bfps. fingers crossed for all you just starting
> 
> haj= bummer for no pics but yay for a good scan
> 
> afm- kinda half disclosed at work today cause they were talking about ordering me lead... they said the other radiologists did fluoro (live xray and the only thing we do where we get radiated instead of looking at pics) their whole pregnancies. ive been doin git this week and making sure i basicaly had 4 layers of lead over my pelvis but... rather not keep doing it

Thats definitely smart


----------



## Mammywannabe

congrats rayelynn
really happy for you xx


----------



## MrsC8776

azlissie said:


> MrsC, that is so exciting! Congrats - hope you have a H&H 9 months. Was your DH totally psyched??

My hubby is very excited. He's still overseas so I ended up testing while we were on Skype together. It was wonderful! 



haj624 said:


> MrsC-I literally just had tears in my eyes for you!!! Congrats!!!:baby::baby::baby:
> 
> Speaking of tears, sorry ladies I've just been overly hormonal and emotional lately and was being silly and kinda just thought I wasn't wanted on here anymore since I had my BFP and was farther along. Clearly i can see I was being silly :dohh:

No worries about being emotional. I think we all get that way sometimes. I'm sure pregnancy doesn't help! I'm glad you are going to hang around. 



raelynn said:


> Mrs C - So excited for you!! Is your beta tomorrow??
> 
> AFM - I'm pretty sure we got our BFP this morning too! Yesterday I was sure it was negative but thought I saw a hint of something on the ic I used. Hubby told me I was crazy. This morning I used a FRER and both me and hubby (who couldn't even see the lines when my trigger was still barely registering) saw the line this morning. Took another ic this afternoon and a line on there too! Its so faint I'm trying not to get too excited but its definitely there.

Thank you! My beta is tomorrow and I'm very excited. 

Yay for a BFP for you too!! I'm so excited for you! When is your beta? 



drsquid said:


> yay for all the bfps. fingers crossed for all you just starting
> 
> haj= bummer for no pics but yay for a good scan
> 
> afm- kinda half disclosed at work today cause they were talking about ordering me lead... they said the other radiologists did fluoro (live xray and the only thing we do where we get radiated instead of looking at pics) their whole pregnancies. ive been doin git this week and making sure i basicaly had 4 layers of lead over my pelvis but... rather not keep doing it

I hope work goes well and you stay safe. Sounds like you are doing everything you can and being smart about everything.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

MrsC8776 said:


> AFM~ I got my BFP this morning! The line was so faint yesterday I thought I was just seeing things and then today it's dark. I also did a digital and it worked. I had to tell my hubby online this morning and we are both very excited! Thank you ladies for all your support and having me stick around even though I was going down a different route. :hugs:

Congratulations, I am so happy for you!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

raelynn said:


> Mrs C - So excited for you!! Is your beta tomorrow??
> 
> AFM - I'm pretty sure we got our BFP this morning too! Yesterday I was sure it was negative but thought I saw a hint of something on the ic I used. Hubby told me I was crazy. This morning I used a FRER and both me and hubby (who couldn't even see the lines when my trigger was still barely registering) saw the line this morning. Took another ic this afternoon and a line on there too! Its so faint I'm trying not to get too excited but its definitely there.

Congratulations!!


----------



## raelynn

MrsC8776 said:


> raelynn said:
> 
> 
> Mrs C - So excited for you!! Is your beta tomorrow??
> 
> AFM - I'm pretty sure we got our BFP this morning too! Yesterday I was sure it was negative but thought I saw a hint of something on the ic I used. Hubby told me I was crazy. This morning I used a FRER and both me and hubby (who couldn't even see the lines when my trigger was still barely registering) saw the line this morning. Took another ic this afternoon and a line on there too! Its so faint I'm trying not to get too excited but its definitely there.
> 
> Thank you! My beta is tomorrow and I'm very excited.
> 
> Yay for a BFP for you too!! I'm so excited for you! When is your beta?Click to expand...

Hoping for a nice high beta for you tomorrow! Good luck!
My beta is Friday.


----------



## azlissie

Congrats, Raelynn!! So exciting! Can't wait to hear your beta results.

Good luck with your beta tomorrow, MrsC!

Only 2dp3dt - my embies are just barely turning into blasts! This 2WW is going to drive me insane. My BFF and her hubby sent me good luck flowers today - so sweet. I know it probably would have been smarter to not tell as many people what I was doing but I need all the emotional support I can get - just hope I don't have to tell everyone bad news in a couple weeks. :nope:


----------



## Kelly9

I tried multi quote and it didn't work, it's never worked for me? 


Raelyn congrats!

Haj nice to see you're still around

atma I tested this morning and still got the faintest line so I think it'll be gone come tomorrow. 

I'm going nuts, still to far away from testing day, not sure if I'm feeling anything yet, according to what I was able to find with a hatched blast it should begin implanting within 24 hours. I did find out that 2 more of our embies made it to hatched blast though so we now have 3 frozen which is more of a relief.

I need this cycle to work for so many reasons... wish I had a time machine!


----------



## Jenn76

Kelly9 said:


> My clinic requires a visit with the psychologist only if you're using donor sperm or eggs or donating your embryos/eggs, I think they just want to have a chat to make sure you have thought about some of the tougher outcomes in terms of eventually telling your children if you should or shouldn't etc. I don't think it's a bad thing. If you're a single going in though I would think the point would be moot since you've already considered it :rofl: same with same sex partners... ya know you need the other half lol.
> 
> How on earth do some of you remember everyones comments?
> 
> mrsc I'm eagerly awaiting tomorrow, you to atma though atma don't be discouraged if neg, I got neg at 5dp3dt but positive at 6dp3dt (and my beta levels were higher then usual). I'm looking forward to testing but am really going to try to hold out the 9 days. I forgot to test for trigger today so will do tomorrow, I think it took only 5 or 6 days for the 7500 units last time, but this time was 10,000 units so I'm guessing I'll get a neg by 7dpo.
> 
> Hi to everyone else I hope you're doing well.
> 
> Oh and Jenn when in NS are you? I'm from Halifax though I'm in AB right now.

I grew up in Cole Harbour up to high school then moved to Halifax for High School and University. Now I am in Waverley. Does your family still live here?


----------



## Jenn76

*Atma:* Sorry to hear you didn't get a positive test, but it is early so you're not out of the running yet.

OMG *MrsC* that is fantastic news!!!!!!!! :wohoo: I am so glad the IUI worked and gave you your BFP!!!!! Have a happy healthy nine months. Can't wait to hear your beta result, good luck tomorrow. Sad that your hubby's not home to enjoy the results with you but thanks to technology skype is the next best thing.

*Michelle: *Yeah for not having to take BCP daily, I wouldn't have ever thought that there was other methods that would work, LOL. I try hard not to prevent pregnancy so exploring different prevention methods was never required. I also found the needle to leave a stinging sensation for hours afterward. Man the men involved in this process really have it easy.

*Shorty:* Welcome back and congrats on all your progress. My Clinic only does 5 day transfers and they have high success rates. They feel that if an embryo doesn't make it to day 5 then the likelihood of that embryo taking on a three day transfer would be low. Now I don't know how much truth there is to that. I really don't think there is medical evidence to support that one is better then the other.

*Jchic:* Yeah for getting started again. :happydance: 

*Azlissie:* Thanks for posting those stats very interesting and helpful. So nice that you have such great friends. I think I've told too many people too but it's hard not to. And honestly I will probably disclose my results if it doesn't work anyway.

*Raelynn:* :yipee: Congrats on your BFP!!!!!! Goodluck with your beta on Friday.

*Drsquid:* It's hard going through this process and keeping it from work but in your case I think it's necessary. Protect those little beans.

*Kelly:* I open two windows and read through the posts on one and have a reply going on the other since multi quotes can be harder to read when you finally hit the reply button. Congrats on getting some frosties!!! I really hope this cycle works for you. I read about Hannah's birth story in your journal and I can not even begin to imagine how hard that must have been for you. It brought me to tears. I don't know if I could handle it, you are such a strong lady. :hugs: I am praying for this to be your BFP and that you have a healthy pregnancy.

*AFM:* My results came back good so I am on to stims tomorrow! :happydance: I do have a new cyst that is in one ovary and possibly causing less follicles to produce but the nurse counted 8 in my other ovary so hopefully I have enough to make this work. I am super excited to go back in on Monday to see how I am progressing. Thanks to all the ladies on here for your support and sharing your lives like this, I would totally be lost in this process without all of you. :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Jenn thats a great idea with the windows. Had we not lost our daughter that way I would have said the same, that I wouldn't be able to deal with it but somehow I kept going, some days are still really bad and all I do is cry but most are better now. It'll be 6 months on Friday. Can't believe that much time has passed already.


----------



## southaspen

drsquid said:


> south- 11 is awesome.. those were the same stats i had (13 retrieved. 12 mature, 11 fertilized)

I hope we do as well as you have!! Congrats!! We got our day 3 report and 1 didn't make it due to poor quality, 1 was too far along to biopsy for genetic screening but may still keep growing and can be used, otherwise we have 9 that were biopsied. Transfer is Friday around 11 a.m.


----------



## southaspen

Jenn76 said:


> *Hopeful:* :wohoo: I'm soooo happy for you, Congrats!!!!
> 
> *Southaspen*: :rofl: I was wondering about the progesterone but didn't want to ask what it was like. The things we will do to have a baby. 11 is great!
> 
> *Oneof: *Sorry to hear your IUI wasn't a success. Good luck on Friday I hope you can get right back on next cycle. :hugs:
> 
> *DaisyQ:* That is really cool, I doubt such a thing is available here in Nova Scotia.
> 
> *Betty:* 1041 is awesome, sounds like twins to me. Congrats!!!:happydance:
> 
> *Tella:* :hugs: So sorry to hear your news. Hopefully third time is a charm.
> 
> *MrsC:* FX that you get your BFP on Thursday.
> 
> *Haj:* You have been missed here, and I totally want to hear about your pregnancy. I stalk your blog and saw the pic's of your scans so awesome and so happy for you. Please stay!
> 
> *Tiffttc:* Rest up, this will pass soon and it will all be worth it.
> 
> *Atma:* I bought a bunch of cheap tests online too, I plan on testing rotten. :haha: Can't wait to hear about your results. Good Luck!
> 
> *Kelly:* Congrats on being PUPO!! :yipee:
> 
> *Babyonmyown:* Good luck on Thursday, FX for a good start.
> 
> *AFM:* My down reg check is tomorrow morning, hoping to start injections on Thursday. I'm nervous that the nasal spray hasn't done what it is supposed to do. I didn't have symptoms like the nurse had listed so I'm afraid it didn't work. I guess I will know soon enough. I'm probably just being paranoid. :wacko:

I got some shorter needles from the clinic today. We were using 1 1/2 inch needles and since I don't have much of a butt it felt like we were too deep. Going to try the 1 inch in the a.m. The shots aren't horrible but they are shots and some days it hurts more than others.


----------



## southaspen

MrsC8776 said:


> azlissie said:
> 
> 
> MrsC, that is so exciting! Congrats - hope you have a H&H 9 months. Was your DH totally psyched??
> 
> My hubby is very excited. He's still overseas so I ended up testing while we were on Skype together. It was wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> MrsC-I literally just had tears in my eyes for you!!! Congrats!!!:baby::baby::baby:
> 
> Speaking of tears, sorry ladies I've just been overly hormonal and emotional lately and was being silly and kinda just thought I wasn't wanted on here anymore since I had my BFP and was farther along. Clearly i can see I was being silly :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> No worries about being emotional. I think we all get that way sometimes. I'm sure pregnancy doesn't help! I'm glad you are going to hang around.
> 
> 
> 
> raelynn said:
> 
> 
> Mrs C - So excited for you!! Is your beta tomorrow??
> 
> AFM - I'm pretty sure we got our BFP this morning too! Yesterday I was sure it was negative but thought I saw a hint of something on the ic I used. Hubby told me I was crazy. This morning I used a FRER and both me and hubby (who couldn't even see the lines when my trigger was still barely registering) saw the line this morning. Took another ic this afternoon and a line on there too! Its so faint I'm trying not to get too excited but its definitely there.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! My beta is tomorrow and I'm very excited.
> 
> Yay for a BFP for you too!! I'm so excited for you! When is your beta?
> 
> 
> 
> drsquid said:
> 
> 
> yay for all the bfps. fingers crossed for all you just starting
> 
> haj= bummer for no pics but yay for a good scan
> 
> afm- kinda half disclosed at work today cause they were talking about ordering me lead... they said the other radiologists did fluoro (live xray and the only thing we do where we get radiated instead of looking at pics) their whole pregnancies. ive been doin git this week and making sure i basicaly had 4 layers of lead over my pelvis but... rather not keep doing itClick to expand...
> 
> I hope work goes well and you stay safe. Sounds like you are doing everything you can and being smart about everything.Click to expand...

So cool, MrsC, Congrats!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

raelynn said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raelynn said:
> 
> 
> Mrs C - So excited for you!! Is your beta tomorrow??
> 
> AFM - I'm pretty sure we got our BFP this morning too! Yesterday I was sure it was negative but thought I saw a hint of something on the ic I used. Hubby told me I was crazy. This morning I used a FRER and both me and hubby (who couldn't even see the lines when my trigger was still barely registering) saw the line this morning. Took another ic this afternoon and a line on there too! Its so faint I'm trying not to get too excited but its definitely there.
> 
> Thank you! My beta is tomorrow and I'm very excited.
> 
> Yay for a BFP for you too!! I'm so excited for you! When is your beta?Click to expand...
> 
> Hoping for a nice high beta for you tomorrow! Good luck!
> My beta is Friday.Click to expand...

Good luck to you on Friday! 



azlissie said:


> Congrats, Raelynn!! So exciting! Can't wait to hear your beta results.
> 
> Good luck with your beta tomorrow, MrsC!
> 
> Only 2dp3dt - my embies are just barely turning into blasts! This 2WW is going to drive me insane. My BFF and her hubby sent me good luck flowers today - so sweet. I know it probably would have been smarter to not tell as many people what I was doing but I need all the emotional support I can get - just hope I don't have to tell everyone bad news in a couple weeks. :nope:

That is so sweet that they sent you flowers! Fx for you. 



Kelly9 said:


> I tried multi quote and it didn't work, it's never worked for me?
> 
> 
> Raelyn congrats!
> 
> Haj nice to see you're still around
> 
> atma I tested this morning and still got the faintest line so I think it'll be gone come tomorrow.
> 
> I'm going nuts, still to far away from testing day, not sure if I'm feeling anything yet, according to what I was able to find with a hatched blast it should begin implanting within 24 hours. I did find out that 2 more of our embies made it to hatched blast though so we now have 3 frozen which is more of a relief.
> 
> I need this cycle to work for so many reasons... wish I had a time machine!

Thats weird that the multi quote didn't work. Yay for 3 frosties!! I forgot to ask but when is your OTD? 



Jenn76 said:


> *Atma:* Sorry to hear you didn't get a positive test, but it is early so you're not out of the running yet.
> 
> OMG *MrsC* that is fantastic news!!!!!!!! :wohoo: I am so glad the IUI worked and gave you your BFP!!!!! Have a happy healthy nine months. Can't wait to hear your beta result, good luck tomorrow. Sad that your hubby's not home to enjoy the results with you but thanks to technology skype is the next best thing.
> 
> *Michelle: *Yeah for not having to take BCP daily, I wouldn't have ever thought that there was other methods that would work, LOL. I try hard not to prevent pregnancy so exploring different prevention methods was never required. I also found the needle to leave a stinging sensation for hours afterward. Man the men involved in this process really have it easy.
> 
> *Shorty:* Welcome back and congrats on all your progress. My Clinic only does 5 day transfers and they have high success rates. They feel that if an embryo doesn't make it to day 5 then the likelihood of that embryo taking on a three day transfer would be low. Now I don't know how much truth there is to that. I really don't think there is medical evidence to support that one is better then the other.
> 
> *Jchic:* Yeah for getting started again. :happydance:
> 
> *Azlissie:* Thanks for posting those stats very interesting and helpful. So nice that you have such great friends. I think I've told too many people too but it's hard not to. And honestly I will probably disclose my results if it doesn't work anyway.
> 
> *Raelynn:* :yipee: Congrats on your BFP!!!!!! Goodluck with your beta on Friday.
> 
> *Drsquid:* It's hard going through this process and keeping it from work but in your case I think it's necessary. Protect those little beans.
> 
> *Kelly:* I open two windows and read through the posts on one and have a reply going on the other since multi quotes can be harder to read when you finally hit the reply button. Congrats on getting some frosties!!! I really hope this cycle works for you. I read about Hannah's birth story in your journal and I can not even begin to imagine how hard that must have been for you. It brought me to tears. I don't know if I could handle it, you are such a strong lady. :hugs: I am praying for this to be your BFP and that you have a healthy pregnancy.
> 
> *AFM:* My results came back good so I am on to stims tomorrow! :happydance: I do have a new cyst that is in one ovary and possibly causing less follicles to produce but the nurse counted 8 in my other ovary so hopefully I have enough to make this work. I am super excited to go back in on Monday to see how I am progressing. Thanks to all the ladies on here for your support and sharing your lives like this, I would totally be lost in this process without all of you. :hugs:

Yay for starting stims! Fx for some good results on Monday.


----------



## Kelly9

OTD for ME is july 19th, I'd be 14dpo for my clinic it's the 23 of july which is 18dpo... far to long to wait. 

south aspen everything sounds very promising! Good luck. 

Yeah multi quote has never worked for me, I use a mac maybe thats why? I'm assuming i just click multi quote under everyones comment I was to quote on then it should appear in the posting section below? But nothing is ever there. I dunno. 

Jenn, yes my husband and my family are still mostly there, we usually go home as often as possible for a nice long visit to see everyone and we have a lot of close friends there. I went to Dal for my first degree, which school are/were you at?


----------



## MrsC8776

Kelly9 said:


> OTD for ME is july 19th, I'd be 14dpo for my clinic it's the 23 of july which is 18dpo... far to long to wait.
> 
> south aspen everything sounds very promising! Good luck.
> 
> Yeah multi quote has never worked for me, I use a mac maybe thats why? I'm assuming i just click multi quote under everyones comment I was to quote on then it should appear in the posting section below? But nothing is ever there. I dunno.
> 
> Jenn, yes my husband and my family are still mostly there, we usually go home as often as possible for a nice long visit to see everyone and we have a lot of close friends there. I went to Dal for my first degree, which school are/were you at?

The 19th will be here before you know it

As for multi quote, I use a mac as well. Once you click on all you want to reply to just hit "post reply" at the bottom and it should take you to a new page where you can reply to everyone. You can try it out and not actually post if you want. I find it very helpful when trying to keep up with everyone.


----------



## Kelly9

Well that could be where I was going wrong! Going to try.....


----------



## Kelly9

Kelly9 said:


> Well that could be where I was going wrong! Going to try.....




MrsC8776 said:


> Kelly9 said:
> 
> 
> OTD for ME is july 19th, I'd be 14dpo for my clinic it's the 23 of july which is 18dpo... far to long to wait.
> 
> south aspen everything sounds very promising! Good luck.
> 
> Yeah multi quote has never worked for me, I use a mac maybe thats why? I'm assuming i just click multi quote under everyones comment I was to quote on then it should appear in the posting section below? But nothing is ever there. I dunno.
> 
> Jenn, yes my husband and my family are still mostly there, we usually go home as often as possible for a nice long visit to see everyone and we have a lot of close friends there. I went to Dal for my first degree, which school are/were you at?
> 
> The 19th will be here before you know it
> 
> As for multi quote, I use a mac as well. Once you click on all you want to reply to just hit "post reply" at the bottom and it should take you to a new page where you can reply to everyone. You can try it out and not actually post if you want. I find it very helpful when trying to keep up with everyone.Click to expand...




Kelly9 said:


> OTD for ME is july 19th, I'd be 14dpo for my clinic it's the 23 of july which is 18dpo... far to long to wait.
> 
> south aspen everything sounds very promising! Good luck.
> 
> Yeah multi quote has never worked for me, I use a mac maybe thats why? I'm assuming i just click multi quote under everyones comment I was to quote on then it should appear in the posting section below? But nothing is ever there. I dunno.
> 
> Jenn, yes my husband and my family are still mostly there, we usually go home as often as possible for a nice long visit to see everyone and we have a lot of close friends there. I went to Dal for my first degree, which school are/were you at?

YAY IT WORKED!!!!!!! Brilliant, thanks MrsC!


----------



## MrsC8776

Not a problem! I'm glad I could help. :winkwink:


----------



## BettyBoof

Oh I have so much to catch up on!

Oh wow MrsC I hadnt noticed that I had the highest 2nd beta on here! My second beta was four days after my first whereas people normally have them two days apart so perhaps that explains it? I am very keen to find out if I am pregnant with one or two beautiful babies. They didnt measure my progesterone (that I know of) and put me on progesterone pessaries from now until my scan. Not sure of this is routine or is because of my history of miscarriage. Congratulations on your BFP, Im so very happy for you! :happydance:

Thanks Jenn! My DH and I are thinking it really could be twins. A friend just upset me today as I told her my news and about the high HCG and she said it could be a molar pregnancy. :growlmad: Why are people so insensitive?! Dont worry about the lack of symptoms from the spray, although I had terrible headaches this time I had no symptoms whatsoever on the cycle that gave me my daughter. Super good luck for Monday!

Azlizzie my scan is on 31st July so still quite a long wait for me! Id be happy with one or two babies, just hope they are super sticky. I think its great that you told some people and have some support, good luck with the terrible 2WW.

Thank you Gettingbroody, hope the next two weeks fly by for you.

Atma I think its just too early for a BFP, I have everything crossed for you.

Blluestorm my second HCG (the big one) was 13 days past a 5 day transfer.

Shorty congrats on some great results. I have only ever had 5 day blastocysts put back and it worked both times for me so Im a big fan as you can imagine!

Glad youre staying Haj and congratulations on two strong heartbeats!

Congratulations raelyn, what fantastic news! :happydance: I am loving all these BFPs and all the positivity from people just getting started or getting ready to start again. You girls rock!

Kelly wishing you so much luck on this cycle, I really hope it works for you  Im crossing fingers and toes.

Southaspen good luck for Friday, you must be so excited.

Lots of luck to everyone, I can't wait for the day when we all get our BFPs.


----------



## drsquid

Betty- can't remember what you 18dpo beta was. I had a 19dpo of 1389 and mine is twins.


----------



## BettyBoof

Congratulations Drsquid, that's great news. My HCG at 18DPO was 1041 so it could be twins or just be a really strong singleton. Time will tell I guess!


----------



## Tella

Huge congrats MrsC, after all your hard work you deserve this soooo much!!!!!!!!!!!!! H&H 9 months to you and bean!!!!! Cant wait to see a pic.

Raelyn > Huge congrats, look after yourself and H&H 9 months to you too!!!

Sorry im not doing personal for this week or so. Will get back to all you lovely ladies next week.

AFM > Waiting for the witch to schedule my follow up and see what he says. Otherwise im posting in my journal mostly for now.


----------



## GettingBroody

azlissie said:


> My BFF and her hubby sent me good luck flowers today - so sweet. I know it probably would have been smarter to not tell as many people what I was doing but I need all the emotional support I can get - just hope I don't have to tell everyone bad news in a couple weeks. :nope:

I know exactly how you feel. I have also told a good few friends and family about what is happening. They've been a huge support through all of this but I dread telling them the bad news if it doesnt work. Gotta keep positive though - I'm sure you'll soon be sharing your bfp!!

Atma - it's still early - keep peeing!!:haha:

MrsC - yaaaaaaaay!! :happydance: Huge congrats! Sorry your hubby isn't here to share this with you - when will he be back? Good luck with your beta!

Michelle - sorry the injection hurts :cry: Have you tried letting it come to room temperature before using it? 

Shorty - a lot of clinics recommend 5dt because it gives them an extra 2 days to observe the embies and see which ones are developing strongly and which ones might be falling behind. It usually costs more though:growlmad: If I remember correctly one the girls on here used a clinic that only did 6dt but I think that's not very common. We will be opting for 5dt. How are you feeling today?

Raelynn - woohoo! Another bfp! This thread is so lucky! Congratulations! :dance: Good luck with your beta on Friday!

Kelly - congrats on having three :cold: Great news!

Jenn - delighted your results were good. Good luck starting stimms!

Tella - take as much time as you need. Mind yourself :hugs:


----------



## TTC With PCOS

Hi Everyone,

I hope you are all well & I see congratulations are in order! 

I started stims 150 Gonal f on Sunday & my first scan is tomorrow, so as i'm sure you can imagine i'm nervous & excited about tomorrow. 

On round 1 I had 30 follicles growing on my first scan, so I feel I have a lot to aspire to lol!

Is anyone else having their first scan soon, that would like to chat, I suppose I am really nervous about retrieval as well coz I was really ill after.

Thank you for listening


----------



## Jenn76

*Southaspen:* Good luck tomorrow, great that you have nine to choose from. I actually think it was the alcohol pad that caused the stinging to be worse, someone suggested letting it dry first and it is not as bad. My needles aren't that big but I might check with the clinic on Monday if it is bad.

*Kelly: * I graduated from SMU a long time ago, 1999, before that I went to QEH. I moved away for 6 years to Toronto for work, but there is no place like home. I love it here and wanted my kids to grow up here. I am assuming your hubby is in the military, am I right? 

*Betty:* Oh my God seriously?! I can't believe a friend would say something like that! :growlmad: Mine have all been very supportive as they know how much stress I am already under. I do have headaches too but that isn't so out of the ordinary for me. 

*TTCwithPCOS:* Good luck today!!! That is fantastic that you had 30, I wish I had more. This is all new to me so I have no idea if my numbers will improve with the stims or not. My next scan is Monday so FX.

*GettingBroody: *What stage are you at now?


----------



## BettyBoof

Thanks Jenn, I was quite taken aback. She's not a close friend but overhead a conversation I was having so I had to tell her - she is one of those people who is very blunt about everything. My good friends have all been really lovely and supportive thank goodness!


----------



## michelle01

Jenn76 - I never even knew this Nuvaring existed and it is so much easier then taking a daily BCP. I don't even realize it is there, but the first day I was so worried it would fall out :haha: There really is no way that could happen! And the injection itself really doesn't bother me, you are right though...it is the after effects that hurt the most. I am pretty sore throughout the day; almost feels like someone stabbed me in that area.

GettingBroody - The injection itself doesn't hurt, it just leaves a small bruise and soreness after giving it. The nurse warned me about this, so I ice before and after and that helps. The injections are kept at room temp. Just have to deal with them...the things we do to getting our BFP :winkwink:

MrsC - Good Luck today with your beta! :)


----------



## wantbabysoon

MrsC - Good Luck!


----------



## haj624

Good Luck today MrsC!


----------



## oneof14

Good Luck MrsC!!


----------



## oneof14

Haj, how are you feeling? Almost 12 weeks!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Tella said:


> Huge congrats MrsC, after all your hard work you deserve this soooo much!!!!!!!!!!!!! H&H 9 months to you and bean!!!!! Cant wait to see a pic.
> 
> Raelyn > Huge congrats, look after yourself and H&H 9 months to you too!!!
> 
> Sorry im not doing personal for this week or so. Will get back to all you lovely ladies next week.
> 
> AFM > Waiting for the witch to schedule my follow up and see what he says. Otherwise im posting in my journal mostly for now.

Thank you Tella! I hope your follow up comes soon so that you can get some answers. :hugs:



GettingBroody said:


> azlissie said:
> 
> 
> My BFF and her hubby sent me good luck flowers today - so sweet. I know it probably would have been smarter to not tell as many people what I was doing but I need all the emotional support I can get - just hope I don't have to tell everyone bad news in a couple weeks. :nope:
> 
> I know exactly how you feel. I have also told a good few friends and family about what is happening. They've been a huge support through all of this but I dread telling them the bad news if it doesnt work. Gotta keep positive though - I'm sure you'll soon be sharing your bfp!!
> 
> Atma - it's still early - keep peeing!!:haha:
> 
> MrsC - yaaaaaaaay!! :happydance: Huge congrats! Sorry your hubby isn't here to share this with you - when will he be back? Good luck with your beta!
> 
> Michelle - sorry the injection hurts :cry: Have you tried letting it come to room temperature before using it?
> 
> Shorty - a lot of clinics recommend 5dt because it gives them an extra 2 days to observe the embies and see which ones are developing strongly and which ones might be falling behind. It usually costs more though:growlmad: If I remember correctly one the girls on here used a clinic that only did 6dt but I think that's not very common. We will be opting for 5dt. How are you feeling today?
> 
> Raelynn - woohoo! Another bfp! This thread is so lucky! Congratulations! :dance: Good luck with your beta on Friday!
> 
> Kelly - congrats on having three :cold: Great news!
> 
> Jenn - delighted your results were good. Good luck starting stimms!
> 
> Tella - take as much time as you need. Mind yourself :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you! He's gone for a little more than two weeks still. He's been gone since June 3rd so it has been a while. 

You ladies are so sweet! Thank you so much for thinking of me. I will be leaving in about an hour and a half. Does anyone know how long it normally takes to get a beta back?


----------



## Swepakepa3

How does the process of the egg retrieval go? Impentation is that the same as the iui procress??


----------



## haj624

oneof14 said:


> Haj, how are you feeling? Almost 12 weeks!!

I'm doing good. I'd say nausea and constipation are my 2 main culprits but they're not as bad as I hear some woman have it. Yup 1 week and 6 days till they 12 week mark...I'm not counting or anything lol. I just am looking forward to my 12 week ultrascreen (for down syndrome) on the 25th (exactly 12 weeks) and just knowing they're ok and seeing them and hearing their heartbeats. After that dh and I are going to break the news to the wordl.

Did you see the thing on pintrest i was talking about?


----------



## haj624

MrsC8776 said:


> Tella said:
> 
> 
> Huge congrats MrsC, after all your hard work you deserve this soooo much!!!!!!!!!!!!! H&H 9 months to you and bean!!!!! Cant wait to see a pic.
> 
> Raelyn > Huge congrats, look after yourself and H&H 9 months to you too!!!
> 
> Sorry im not doing personal for this week or so. Will get back to all you lovely ladies next week.
> 
> AFM > Waiting for the witch to schedule my follow up and see what he says. Otherwise im posting in my journal mostly for now.
> 
> Thank you Tella! I hope your follow up comes soon so that you can get some answers. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> GettingBroody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> azlissie said:
> 
> 
> My BFF and her hubby sent me good luck flowers today - so sweet. I know it probably would have been smarter to not tell as many people what I was doing but I need all the emotional support I can get - just hope I don't have to tell everyone bad news in a couple weeks. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> I know exactly how you feel. I have also told a good few friends and family about what is happening. They've been a huge support through all of this but I dread telling them the bad news if it doesnt work. Gotta keep positive though - I'm sure you'll soon be sharing your bfp!!
> 
> Atma - it's still early - keep peeing!!:haha:
> 
> MrsC - yaaaaaaaay!! :happydance: Huge congrats! Sorry your hubby isn't here to share this with you - when will he be back? Good luck with your beta!
> 
> Michelle - sorry the injection hurts :cry: Have you tried letting it come to room temperature before using it?
> 
> Shorty - a lot of clinics recommend 5dt because it gives them an extra 2 days to observe the embies and see which ones are developing strongly and which ones might be falling behind. It usually costs more though:growlmad: If I remember correctly one the girls on here used a clinic that only did 6dt but I think that's not very common. We will be opting for 5dt. How are you feeling today?
> 
> Raelynn - woohoo! Another bfp! This thread is so lucky! Congratulations! :dance: Good luck with your beta on Friday!
> 
> Kelly - congrats on having three :cold: Great news!
> 
> Jenn - delighted your results were good. Good luck starting stimms!
> 
> Tella - take as much time as you need. Mind yourself :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! He's gone for a little more than two weeks still. He's been gone since June 3rd so it has been a while.
> 
> You ladies are so sweet! Thank you so much for thinking of me. I will be leaving in about an hour and a half. Does anyone know how long it normally takes to get a beta back?Click to expand...

Mrs C-I usually found out in about 5 hours


----------



## ShortyA22

GettingBroody said:


> azlissie said:
> 
> 
> My BFF and her hubby sent me good luck flowers today - so sweet. I know it probably would have been smarter to not tell as many people what I was doing but I need all the emotional support I can get - just hope I don't have to tell everyone bad news in a couple weeks. :nope:
> 
> I know exactly how you feel. I have also told a good few friends and family about what is happening. They've been a huge support through all of this but I dread telling them the bad news if it doesnt work. Gotta keep positive though - I'm sure you'll soon be sharing your bfp!!
> 
> Atma - it's still early - keep peeing!!:haha:
> 
> MrsC - yaaaaaaaay!! :happydance: Huge congrats! Sorry your hubby isn't here to share this with you - when will he be back? Good luck with your beta!
> 
> Michelle - sorry the injection hurts :cry: Have you tried letting it come to room temperature before using it?
> 
> Shorty - a lot of clinics recommend 5dt because it gives them an extra 2 days to observe the embies and see which ones are developing strongly and which ones might be falling behind. It usually costs more though:growlmad: If I remember correctly one the girls on here used a clinic that only did 6dt but I think that's not very common. We will be opting for 5dt. How are you feeling today?
> 
> Raelynn - woohoo! Another bfp! This thread is so lucky! Congratulations! :dance: Good luck with your beta on Friday!
> 
> Kelly - congrats on having three :cold: Great news!
> 
> Jenn - delighted your results were good. Good luck starting stimms!
> 
> Tella - take as much time as you need. Mind yourself :hugs:Click to expand...


Im actually feeling really good. I had Retrieval Tuesday and cramped some that day and very mild cramps Wednesday, but today I feel good! No cramps- Im drinking lots and lots of Gatorade bc Dr said I need lots of sodium that will help with bloating and cramping- I wake up about 10 times in the middle of the night to use bathroom.. Im waitng on the office to call me today to let me know what day we will do the transfer- as of yesterday we had 8 really good embies so she said usually if its 6 or less then they do day 3 but more than 6 they do 5 day.. so I will know more information soon as they call... Ive read a lot of reviews of ppl favoring 5 days but also read that some clinics only do 3 day. I guess im glad my clinic has the option based on each individual


----------



## BlueStorm

Mrs C - Good luck today, can't wait for beta results!!

Betty - Ok so your high beta was 18dpo? that still sounds pretty high! Can't wait for your scan


----------



## MrsC8776

haj624 said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tella said:
> 
> 
> Huge congrats MrsC, after all your hard work you deserve this soooo much!!!!!!!!!!!!! H&H 9 months to you and bean!!!!! Cant wait to see a pic.
> 
> Raelyn > Huge congrats, look after yourself and H&H 9 months to you too!!!
> 
> Sorry im not doing personal for this week or so. Will get back to all you lovely ladies next week.
> 
> AFM > Waiting for the witch to schedule my follow up and see what he says. Otherwise im posting in my journal mostly for now.
> 
> Thank you Tella! I hope your follow up comes soon so that you can get some answers. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> GettingBroody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> azlissie said:
> 
> 
> My BFF and her hubby sent me good luck flowers today - so sweet. I know it probably would have been smarter to not tell as many people what I was doing but I need all the emotional support I can get - just hope I don't have to tell everyone bad news in a couple weeks. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> I know exactly how you feel. I have also told a good few friends and family about what is happening. They've been a huge support through all of this but I dread telling them the bad news if it doesnt work. Gotta keep positive though - I'm sure you'll soon be sharing your bfp!!
> 
> Atma - it's still early - keep peeing!!:haha:
> 
> MrsC - yaaaaaaaay!! :happydance: Huge congrats! Sorry your hubby isn't here to share this with you - when will he be back? Good luck with your beta!
> 
> Michelle - sorry the injection hurts :cry: Have you tried letting it come to room temperature before using it?
> 
> Shorty - a lot of clinics recommend 5dt because it gives them an extra 2 days to observe the embies and see which ones are developing strongly and which ones might be falling behind. It usually costs more though:growlmad: If I remember correctly one the girls on here used a clinic that only did 6dt but I think that's not very common. We will be opting for 5dt. How are you feeling today?
> 
> Raelynn - woohoo! Another bfp! This thread is so lucky! Congratulations! :dance: Good luck with your beta on Friday!
> 
> Kelly - congrats on having three :cold: Great news!
> 
> Jenn - delighted your results were good. Good luck starting stimms!
> 
> Tella - take as much time as you need. Mind yourself :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! He's gone for a little more than two weeks still. He's been gone since June 3rd so it has been a while.
> 
> You ladies are so sweet! Thank you so much for thinking of me. I will be leaving in about an hour and a half. Does anyone know how long it normally takes to get a beta back?Click to expand...
> 
> Mrs C-I usually found out in about 5 hoursClick to expand...

Ok thank you, I was just wondering if it was the same day or not.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Morning All! Good Luck with your Beta today MrsC! I am waiting in the drs office for bloodwork and an ultra sound. I started the gonal f and menapur sunday so I'm hoping they have been doing what they are supposed to be doing!


----------



## oneof14

haj624 said:


> oneof14 said:
> 
> 
> Haj, how are you feeling? Almost 12 weeks!!
> 
> I'm doing good. I'd say nausea and constipation are my 2 main culprits but they're not as bad as I hear some woman have it. Yup 1 week and 6 days till they 12 week mark...I'm not counting or anything lol. I just am looking forward to my 12 week ultrascreen (for down syndrome) on the 25th (exactly 12 weeks) and just knowing they're ok and seeing them and hearing their heartbeats. After that dh and I are going to break the news to the wordl.
> 
> Did you see the thing on pintrest i was talking about?Click to expand...

At least its tolerable! No, I have seen the printrest, what is it? Cant wait to see the updated sono pics of 12 week!!!


----------



## haj624

oneof14 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oneof14 said:
> 
> 
> Haj, how are you feeling? Almost 12 weeks!!
> 
> I'm doing good. I'd say nausea and constipation are my 2 main culprits but they're not as bad as I hear some woman have it. Yup 1 week and 6 days till they 12 week mark...I'm not counting or anything lol. I just am looking forward to my 12 week ultrascreen (for down syndrome) on the 25th (exactly 12 weeks) and just knowing they're ok and seeing them and hearing their heartbeats. After that dh and I are going to break the news to the wordl.
> 
> Did you see the thing on pintrest i was talking about?Click to expand...
> 
> At least its tolerable! No, I have seen the printrest, what is it? Cant wait to see the updated sono pics of 12 week!!!Click to expand...

Oh, its a chalk board that you write cute things on showing how much you grow every week. Hahaha me too. I have the ultrascreen, so I don't know if they give you a pic to take home...i hope so!!! Bc my following about at the OB for 13 weeks doesnt do a sono so I don't know when my next one would be


----------



## oneof14

Yes, I did read about that, but I didnt see it. So exciting!!


----------



## haj624

oneof14 said:


> Yes, I did read about that, but I didnt see it. So exciting!!

I'll post a pic of the first one soon!


----------



## chellesama

Mrs. C and Raelynn, congratulations! 

Atma, did you test again today or are you going every other day? I tried to do that when the first one came up negative and failed miserably at it. 

Betty, I'm expecting double :winkwink: good news from your ultrasound, whenever that will be.

Jchic, Michelle, Oneof14, glad to hear you're getting the ball rolling!

Kelly, my twin said to send her regards to Tulip, and that you should tell Tulip that the best thing she ever did was split herself a sister who could take the rap for her when she got into trouble. (It works both ways, hey!)

Haj, I found napping a lot helped the time between ultrasounds go by faster. What are the chances you can skive off housework and get some sack time?

For the many of you in the tww, I'm still thinking of you and hoping for the best.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Quick update... Lining was 6.7, had one at 15, one at 13, 3 at 11, 2 at 10 and 2 at 8. A couple more ant. They are really all over the place. I hope that's ok.


----------



## haj624

Chel-I find myself the crazies when I'm at work (cant nap here!) bc its so slow and honestly sometimes i wake up in the middle of then night and worry. I'm a weirdo. But i will take that napping idea and run with it!


----------



## Kelly9

Jenn he's RCMP.

Chellesama, Will do :) lol.


----------



## ksluice

Hi ladies, Can I join in here? I just started my Lupron yesterday with stims likely to start 7/28...


----------



## Kelly9

Hi ksluice welcome :) 

Anyone on here tested trigger out? Did it go neg before getting an actual positive? I'm 7dpo so 9 days past collection and I'm still getting faint positives, they'r not darker in fact it's lighter today I think so I know it's still trigger I'm just surprised it's still lingering.


----------



## azlissie

Kelly, I didn't officially test my trigger out, as in test every day, but I tested this morning and it was stark white. Today I'm 8dpt and 6dp ER. I did the 250mg Ovidrel and I had no idea when it would be gone, but there's no sign of it today!


----------



## ShortyA22

Well.. Got the call from the office-- still have 8 good embryos and transfer will be Sunday- doing day 5 transfer


----------



## drsquid

haj- ive been having crazy dreams too.. dreamt last night they took my kid away cause i used donor sperm and i wouldnt get him back til he was 3. totally wanna nap at work then cant sleep at night. it sucks


----------



## MrsC8776

I just got home and got the call from my beta... 94.26 at 11dpo! I go back on Monday for the 2nd one. :happydance:


----------



## jchic

MrsC8776 said:


> I just got home and got the call from my beta... 94.26 at 11dpo! I go back on Monday for the 2nd one. :happydance:

WOW....those are DEFINITELY twins!!!! YAYAYYYYYY:happydance:


----------



## never2late70

MrsC8776 said:


> I just got home and got the call from my beta... 94.26 at 11dpo! I go back on Monday for the 2nd one. :happydance:

Thats awesome! :happydance:

I go for my injections class next Friday. I'm excited about that :thumbup:


----------



## haj624

drsquid said:


> haj- ive been having crazy dreams too.. dreamt last night they took my kid away cause i used donor sperm and i wouldnt get him back til he was 3. totally wanna nap at work then cant sleep at night. it sucks

I'm honestly really restless at night. I keep waking up liek every 2 hours.


MrsC8776 said:


> I just got home and got the call from my beta... 94.26 at 11dpo! I go back on Monday for the 2nd one. :happydance:

OMG yayy yayy yayyy!!!:baby::baby::baby: I am so thrilled for you. At 13dpo my beta was 69!


----------



## BlueStorm

ksluice said:


> Hi ladies, Can I join in here? I just started my Lupron yesterday with stims likely to start 7/28...

Welcom adn good luck with stimming :flower:



ShortyA22 said:


> Well.. Got the call from the office-- still have 8 good embryos and transfer will be Sunday- doing day 5 transfer

Yay! Great number still going strong. Good luck on Sunday!



MrsC8776 said:


> I just got home and got the call from my beta... 94.26 at 11dpo! I go back on Monday for the 2nd one. :happydance:

Great numbers Mrs C :happydance: So exciting!!


----------



## azlissie

Great beta, MrsC!! Congrats.


----------



## MrsC8776

jchic said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> I just got home and got the call from my beta... 94.26 at 11dpo! I go back on Monday for the 2nd one. :happydance:
> 
> WOW....those are DEFINITELY twins!!!! YAYAYYYYYY:happydance:Click to expand...

You really think so? She called and said "congratulations you are really pregnant." I said twin pregnant and she said its to early to tell. I'll find out in 2 and a half weeks.


----------



## haj624

MrsC8776 said:


> jchic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> I just got home and got the call from my beta... 94.26 at 11dpo! I go back on Monday for the 2nd one. :happydance:
> 
> WOW....those are DEFINITELY twins!!!! YAYAYYYYYY:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> You really think so? She called and said "congratulations you are really pregnant." I said twin pregnant and she said its to early to tell. I'll find out in 2 and a half weeks.Click to expand...

My doctor said you never know with some betas. Like I said mine was 69 at 13dpo so I thought there was NOOO way i was having twins


----------



## oneof14

MrsC congrats!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Mrs. C, I bet it's more than one in there! Exciting stuff!


----------



## ksluice

Kelly9 said:


> Hi ksluice welcome :)
> 
> Anyone on here tested trigger out? Did it go neg before getting an actual positive? I'm 7dpo so 9 days past collection and I'm still getting faint positives, they'r not darker in fact it's lighter today I think so I know it's still trigger I'm just surprised it's still lingering.

I remember that LLBean tested her trigger out, you might try her TTC journal...


----------



## MrsC8776

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Quick update... Lining was 6.7, had one at 15, one at 13, 3 at 11, 2 at 10 and 2 at 8. A couple more ant. They are really all over the place. I hope that's ok.

Fx you get some good ones! 



ksluice said:


> Hi ladies, Can I join in here? I just started my Lupron yesterday with stims likely to start 7/28...

Welcome! :hi: 



Kelly9 said:


> Hi ksluice welcome :)
> 
> Anyone on here tested trigger out? Did it go neg before getting an actual positive? I'm 7dpo so 9 days past collection and I'm still getting faint positives, they'r not darker in fact it's lighter today I think so I know it's still trigger I'm just surprised it's still lingering.

I tested out my trigger but I don't know if ours are the same. Mine never went completely blank but I could only tell if I really looked at them. Fx you get your bfp! 



ShortyA22 said:


> Well.. Got the call from the office-- still have 8 good embryos and transfer will be Sunday- doing day 5 transfer

:happydance: That is great news! Sunday will be here before you know it. 



never2late70 said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> I just got home and got the call from my beta... 94.26 at 11dpo! I go back on Monday for the 2nd one. :happydance:
> 
> Thats awesome! :happydance:
> 
> I go for my injections class next Friday. I'm excited about that :thumbup:Click to expand...

Good luck on Friday! 



haj624 said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jchic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> I just got home and got the call from my beta... 94.26 at 11dpo! I go back on Monday for the 2nd one. :happydance:
> 
> WOW....those are DEFINITELY twins!!!! YAYAYYYYYY:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> You really think so? She called and said "congratulations you are really pregnant." I said twin pregnant and she said its to early to tell. I'll find out in 2 and a half weeks.Click to expand...
> 
> My doctor said you never know with some betas. Like I said mine was 69 at 13dpo so I thought there was NOOO way i was having twinsClick to expand...

Thats what I've heard as well. I'm just going to wait it out and see. Good news is they want the scan at 6 and a half weeks. Hubby gets home right at 6 weeks. I'm excited that he will get to be there for this us. 

Thank you to everyone! You have all been so sweet. :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

ksluice - I believe I'll be starting stims around the same time .. maybe a little sooner! Best of luck. Do you know which protocol you're on?

never2late - good luck at your injections class. It's a little overwhelming because they teach you so much in 2 hours (well that's how long it was at my doctors office) but it is helpful! And also, there were a lot of people in my class all on the same protocol so it was nice to know I wasn't the only one going through this! 

MrsC - yay! Congrats on the pregnancy :) Are you hoping for twins or would you prefer one?

Shorty - good luck with the transfer! Great count, I hope I get that many through my retrieval! 

AFM - I went in for bloodwork this morning and got the call from the doctor and my numbers indicate ovulation so I start the lupron tonight then call with the first day of my period ... here it goes! I'm excited to be starting. :)


----------



## MrsC8776

ashknowsbest said:


> ksluice - I believe I'll be starting stims around the same time .. maybe a little sooner! Best of luck. Do you know which protocol you're on?
> 
> never2late - good luck at your injections class. It's a little overwhelming because they teach you so much in 2 hours (well that's how long it was at my doctors office) but it is helpful! And also, there were a lot of people in my class all on the same protocol so it was nice to know I wasn't the only one going through this!
> 
> MrsC - yay! Congrats on the pregnancy :) Are you hoping for twins or would you prefer one?
> 
> Shorty - good luck with the transfer! Great count, I hope I get that many through my retrieval!
> 
> AFM - I went in for bloodwork this morning and got the call from the doctor and my numbers indicate ovulation so I start the lupron tonight then call with the first day of my period ... here it goes! I'm excited to be starting. :)

Thank you! Honestly we wouldn't mind either way. We will be excited no matter what. 

Yay for getting started!


----------



## ashknowsbest

MrsC - well I can't wait for your scan to see!! Congrats again :)


----------



## Kelly9

mrsc those are great numbers! What trigger did you get and how many units?

I forget who said there's was gone around 6dpo with ovidrel but I had hcg 10,000 so I wouldn't even know how to compare those to. Meh. We'll see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## wantbabysoon

MrsC8776 said:


> I just got home and got the call from my beta... 94.26 at 11dpo! I go back on Monday for the 2nd one. :happydance:

Yay!!! Congrats!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

I will be going to my injection training class on Tuesday (7/17).. Very nervous about it!


----------



## ksluice

Yeah for you MrsC!!!! That is so awesome. 

And Shorty, your news is so exciting, too. 

Ash, I am on a version of the long cycle, using lupron for about 2.5 weeks, then starting gonal f and menupur. I will also be taking femera at that point, but only 1/2 of what I used for IUI. The femera is to help keep my estrogen in check due to this crazy migraine aura I get that gives me some scary stroke-like symptoms. They just don't want to the estrogen roller coaster to make me throw a clot, so I am also on baby aspirin. But I think basically its the long protocol, there is just more of a chance that I'll have to go to a freeze all b/c the femera might keep my lining from developing.

What protocol are you on?


----------



## Kelly9

wantbaby the injections aren't bad the first will be the worst then by the time you're stimming you'll be a pro.


----------



## MrsC8776

Kelly9 said:


> mrsc those are great numbers! What trigger did you get and how many units?
> 
> I forget who said there's was gone around 6dpo with ovidrel but I had hcg 10,000 so I wouldn't even know how to compare those to. Meh. We'll see what tomorrow brings.

Thank you! I used Ovidrel. I think it only comes in 250. 

Have you looked at anything like this for half life of triggers. https://community.babycenter.com/po..._when_the_hcg_trigger_shot_leaves_your_system. Can I put that on here? :shrug: I guess we will see. 



wantbabysoon said:


> I will be going to my injection training class on Tuesday (7/17).. Very nervous about it!

Good luck! Hopefully the class will make you less nervous for the injections.


----------



## michelle01

MrsC - YAY, what a great beta! :happydance: Maybe it is twins :baby: :baby:

The speciality walgreens that fills my meds called me today, they are sending my order next week! I am excited to get started again, even though this lovenox injection isn't so great to do! I just want to get to stimming so I can get past the bloating and discomfort that I remember. I keep telling myself, in about 1 month or so this retrieval is going to happen!


----------



## raelynn

MrsC - That is a great beta! So happy for you!!


----------



## sekky

Congrats again Mrc. C


----------



## Kelly9

mrsc thats helpful so 9 days past trigger is really 7dpo and 13 days past trigger is really 11dpo. So I'm right at the lower end. Just surprised cause my last trigger shot was gone like 5 days later. Oh well. It is what it is and I'll just have to be more patient.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

I tried to put something on here earlier but my Internet is on the fritz. I'll try again from my phone. Congrats MrsC, that's a great beta!! 

The nurse called a little while ago and said my bloodwork looked good and the follicles are progressing how they want them to. I go in Sunday for more bloodwork and an ultrasound but she doesn't think I'll need anymore stims from that point. I hope she is right, my poor belly is bruised and full of red dots. It will all be worth it if this works!


----------



## drsquid

yay baby


----------



## BettyBoof

BlueStorm said:


> Mrs C - Good luck today, can't wait for beta results!!
> 
> Betty - Ok so your high beta was 18dpo? that still sounds pretty high! Can't wait for your scan

Hi Bluestorm, 160 at 14DPO and 1041 at 18DPO. I can't wait for my scan either - 17 days and counting!



chellesama said:


> Mrs. C and Raelynn, congratulations!
> 
> Atma, did you test again today or are you going every other day? I tried to do that when the first one came up negative and failed miserably at it.
> 
> Betty, I'm expecting double :winkwink: good news from your ultrasound, whenever that will be.
> 
> Jchic, Michelle, Oneof14, glad to hear you're getting the ball rolling!
> 
> Kelly, my twin said to send her regards to Tulip, and that you should tell Tulip that the best thing she ever did was split herself a sister who could take the rap for her when she got into trouble. (It works both ways, hey!)
> 
> Haj, I found napping a lot helped the time between ultrasounds go by faster. What are the chances you can skive off housework and get some sack time?
> 
> For the many of you in the tww, I'm still thinking of you and hoping for the best.

Ha ha thank you Chelle, we shall see. I can't get my head around the fact that it could be twins (we'll be thrilled either way) it just doesn't seem really possible. Which is stupid since I had two blasts put back. :lol:



MrsC8776 said:


> I just got home and got the call from my beta... 94.26 at 11dpo! I go back on Monday for the 2nd one. :happydance:

MrsC that's wonderful news, congratulations!



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Quick update... Lining was 6.7, had one at 15, one at 13, 3 at 11, 2 at 10 and 2 at 8. A couple more ant. They are really all over the place. I hope that's ok.

I think that sounds okay, fingers crossed you get some great eggs.



ksluice said:


> Hi ladies, Can I join in here? I just started my Lupron yesterday with stims likely to start 7/28...

:hi: and welcome!



ShortyA22 said:


> Well.. Got the call from the office-- still have 8 good embryos and transfer will be Sunday- doing day 5 transfer

Great news shorty! Sunday will come around really quickly.




BabyOnMyOwn said:


> I tried to put something on here earlier but my Internet is on the fritz. I'll try again from my phone. Congrats MrsC, that's a great beta!!
> 
> The nurse called a little while ago and said my bloodwork looked good and the follicles are progressing how they want them to. I go in Sunday for more bloodwork and an ultrasound but she doesn't think I'll need anymore stims from that point. I hope she is right, my poor belly is bruised and full of red dots. It will all be worth it if this works!

That's great news baby, though sorry to hear about your poor tummy.

Lots of luck Never2late!

Don't be nervous wantbabysoon, it's great that you're getting started. Good luck!

Michelle that's a great attitude, your retrieval will be here before you know it.


----------



## GettingBroody

Jenn - I'm just waiting for this cycle to end so I can get started on my bcp. Af should be here sometime around the 25th....:coffee:

Ksluice - welcome! :hi: Good luck with getting started!

Shorty - that's great news. Hope the days between now and Sunday fly by!

MrsC - great beta!! Fantastic that your dh will be home in time for the first scan :thumbup:

Never - good luck at your injections class! I bet it's all beginning o seem very real now! When do you start?

Ash - yay for getting started! Best of luck!

Wantbaby - good luck at our class. Try not to stress too much about it. They do give you a lot of info but if you spend a lot of time on BnB and the internet then you'll probably know most of it already:haha:

Baby - that's great news! Your stomach sounds like it needs a break from all those shots!

TTC - good luck with round 2! Hope your apt goes well today!


----------



## Tella

MrsC8776 said:


> I just got home and got the call from my beta... 94.26 at 11dpo! I go back on Monday for the 2nd one. :happydance:

:happydance::happydance: Awesome beta, cant wait for monday's count!!!!



ashknowsbest said:


> ksluice - I believe I'll be starting stims around the same time .. maybe a little sooner! Best of luck. Do you know which protocol you're on?
> 
> never2late - good luck at your injections class. It's a little overwhelming because they teach you so much in 2 hours (well that's how long it was at my doctors office) but it is helpful! And also, there were a lot of people in my class all on the same protocol so it was nice to know I wasn't the only one going through this!
> 
> MrsC - yay! Congrats on the pregnancy :) Are you hoping for twins or would you prefer one?
> 
> Shorty - good luck with the transfer! Great count, I hope I get that many through my retrieval!
> 
> AFM - I went in for bloodwork this morning and got the call from the doctor and my numbers indicate ovulation so I start the lupron tonight then call with the first day of my period ... here it goes! I'm excited to be starting. :)

Yay on getting the green light!!!!!!!! Good luck with the injects, and fx'd for lots of awesome little eggies soon!



ksluice said:


> Yeah for you MrsC!!!! That is so awesome.
> 
> And Shorty, your news is so exciting, too.
> 
> Ash, I am on a version of the long cycle, using lupron for about 2.5 weeks, then starting gonal f and menupur. I will also be taking femera at that point, but only 1/2 of what I used for IUI. The femera is to help keep my estrogen in check due to this crazy migraine aura I get that gives me some scary stroke-like symptoms. They just don't want to the estrogen roller coaster to make me throw a clot, so I am also on baby aspirin. But I think basically its the long protocol, there is just more of a chance that I'll have to go to a freeze all b/c the femera might keep my lining from developing.
> 
> What protocol are you on?

Did your FS say the Femara might impact on your Lining? Because the whole reason Femara is used in IUI and ovulation induction is becuase it doesnt have an effect on your lining, unlike Clomid it doesnt have long term effects at all.

Fx'd it wont and you will be able to transfer fresh!!!



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> I tried to put something on here earlier but my Internet is on the fritz. I'll try again from my phone. Congrats MrsC, that's a great beta!!
> 
> The nurse called a little while ago and said my bloodwork looked good and the follicles are progressing how they want them to. I go in Sunday for more bloodwork and an ultrasound but she doesn't think I'll need anymore stims from that point. I hope she is right, my poor belly is bruised and full of red dots. It will all be worth it if this works!

GL with the injects they bad but for a good cause!!!! Soon you will be PUPO!!!



GettingBroody said:


> Jenn - I'm just waiting for this cycle to end so I can get started on my bcp. Af should be here sometime around the 25th....:coffee:

Enjoy the last few days of now having to worry about everything.

AFM > AF arrived last night, have a follow up appoinment with the FS onthe 1st of August. Also chatted to the Embryologist and she gave me compative results from cycle #1 and #2 and overall, everything was MUCH better this last cycle than the first cycle. So im gonna continue with my expensive CoQ10, just 1 sachet of InoFolic pre O not post O and StaminoGro Tabs.

Also hubbies Morph has gone up from 8% to 10% from April to June which is since he has been taking StaminoGro so he is definitely continueing with that no doubt.

And with Accu once a week.


----------



## bubumaci

Kelly9 said:


> Hi ksluice welcome :)
> 
> Anyone on here tested trigger out? Did it go neg before getting an actual positive? I'm 7dpo so 9 days past collection and I'm still getting faint positives, they'r not darker in fact it's lighter today I think so I know it's still trigger I'm just surprised it's still lingering.

Hey Kelly - I think you need to consider the date of egg retrieval as the date of ovulation. With 10.000, it will take at least 10 days from the trigger to leave your system. I remember reading somewhere, that it's approx. 1.000 per day. Personally, I didn't test to see when it left - the testing sticks are way too expensive here :)



ShortyA22 said:


> Well.. Got the call from the office-- still have 8 good embryos and transfer will be Sunday- doing day 5 transfer

That's great news Shorty! Good luck on the transfer on Sunday :) :)



MrsC8776 said:


> I just got home and got the call from my beta... 94.26 at 11dpo! I go back on Monday for the 2nd one. :happydance:

Yay!!! :happydance: :hugs: that's wondeful news and sounds like a good strong :bfp: especially at 11 dpo :)



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> I tried to put something on here earlier but my Internet is on the fritz. I'll try again from my phone. Congrats MrsC, that's a great beta!!
> 
> The nurse called a little while ago and said my bloodwork looked good and the follicles are progressing how they want them to. I go in Sunday for more bloodwork and an ultrasound but she doesn't think I'll need anymore stims from that point. I hope she is right, my poor belly is bruised and full of red dots. It will all be worth it if this works!

Poor thing! I am sorry to hear that you are so bruised from the stimming! b I guess I was lucky with my Gonal-F pen - didn't get too sore at the injection site... What we go through to get our little ones... :hugs:



Tella said:


> AFM > AF arrived last night, have a follow up appoinment with the FS onthe 1st of August. Also chatted to the Embryologist and she gave me compative results from cycle #1 and #2 and overall, everything was MUCH better this last cycle than the first cycle. So im gonna continue with my expensive CoQ10, just 1 sachet of InoFolic pre O not post O and StaminoGro Tabs.
> 
> Also hubbies Morph has gone up from 8% to 10% from April to June which is since he has been taking StaminoGro so he is definitely continueing with that no doubt.
> 
> And with Accu once a week.

Tella - it sounds very comforting, what the embryologist has said and the improvement in Hubby's morphology is really good. We will get there! It is a shame, that it has to be such a rocky road, but we will get there and we will cherish it :flower::hugs: I am glad to hear you sounding positive!! :hugs:


----------



## TTC With PCOS

Jenn76 said:


> *Southaspen:* Good luck tomorrow, great that you have nine to choose from. I actually think it was the alcohol pad that caused the stinging to be worse, someone suggested letting it dry first and it is not as bad. My needles aren't that big but I might check with the clinic on Monday if it is bad.
> 
> *Kelly: * I graduated from SMU a long time ago, 1999, before that I went to QEH. I moved away for 6 years to Toronto for work, but there is no place like home. I love it here and wanted my kids to grow up here. I am assuming your hubby is in the military, am I right?
> 
> *Betty:* Oh my God seriously?! I can't believe a friend would say something like that! :growlmad: Mine have all been very supportive as they know how much stress I am already under. I do have headaches too but that isn't so out of the ordinary for me.
> 
> *TTCwithPCOS:* Good luck today!!! That is fantastic that you had 30, I wish I had more. This is all new to me so I have no idea if my numbers will improve with the stims or not. My next scan is Monday so FX.
> 
> *GettingBroody: *What stage are you at now?

Thank you Jen76- I just got back from my scan & I have 30 again plus 18 smalls, feel like a walking water balloon lol! But all is looking good just have to wait for a phone call now to decide what day retrieval is going to be, looks like they will probably leave me until Wednesday. But I'm back Monday for another scan :) 

Thank you x x


----------



## ksluice

Tella said:


> ksluice said:
> 
> 
> Ash, I am on a version of the long cycle, using lupron for about 2.5 weeks, then starting gonal f and menupur. I will also be taking femera at that point, but only 1/2 of what I used for IUI. The femera is to help keep my estrogen in check due to this crazy migraine aura I get that gives me some scary stroke-like symptoms. They just don't want to the estrogen roller coaster to make me throw a clot, so I am also on baby aspirin. But I think basically its the long protocol, there is just more of a chance that I'll have to go to a freeze all b/c the femera might keep my lining from developing.
> 
> What protocol are you on?
> 
> Did your FS say the Femara might impact on your Lining? Because the whole reason Femara is used in IUI and ovulation induction is becuase it doesnt have an effect on your lining, unlike Clomid it doesnt have long term effects at all.
> 
> Fx'd it wont and you will be able to transfer fresh!!!
> 
> 
> AFM > AF arrived last night, have a follow up appoinment with the FS onthe 1st of August. Also chatted to the Embryologist and she gave me compative results from cycle #1 and #2 and overall, everything was MUCH better this last cycle than the first cycle. So im gonna continue with my expensive CoQ10, just 1 sachet of InoFolic pre O not post O and StaminoGro Tabs.
> 
> Also hubbies Morph has gone up from 8% to 10% from April to June which is since he has been taking StaminoGro so he is definitely continueing with that no doubt.
> 
> And with Accu once a week.Click to expand...


Thanks Tella! Yeah, the FS said that b/c I'll be taking femera right up to retrieval (instead of stopping at cd 8 or 9) it may effect my lining, but who knows. Its amazing how one can read all these wonderful outcomes here, and know exactly what happened to these women, and still have no idea what is going to happen with yourself. IVF is so crazy. 

I would be fine doing FET, and in some ways might even prefer it, but my FS also said that if we go to a freeze all b/c of my lining, that will happen before we send off for PGD. Which makes sense b/c its better to freeze before a biopsy, but after 2 mc due to genetic stuff, it will be tough to wait and wait to know if I have any good embies. AHHHH, that is so far in the future tho I am barely thinking about it. Just trying to get through this lupron thing.:wacko:


----------



## ksluice

OH, also meant to say that it was wonderful news about hubbies morph, and your improved results. I do the accu thing too :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I got bad news ... 

Insurance company wants us to do 2 more IUI cycles before they will cover the IVF so ... no IVF for me. I'm angry with RMA because they should have found this out weeks ago and I'm sad because I wanted to get started. My OH said that we need to look on the bright side and if the IUI with injectables works I won't have to go through the egg retrieval and what not so ... I guess that's one way of looking at it but it's still upsetting. 

I won't be posting on this thread much since it's for IVF. Best of luck girls!


----------



## MrsC8776

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> I tried to put something on here earlier but my Internet is on the fritz. I'll try again from my phone. Congrats MrsC, that's a great beta!!
> 
> The nurse called a little while ago and said my bloodwork looked good and the follicles are progressing how they want them to. I go in Sunday for more bloodwork and an ultrasound but she doesn't think I'll need anymore stims from that point. I hope she is right, my poor belly is bruised and full of red dots. It will all be worth it if this works!

Thank you! Fx for you on sunday!



Tella said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> I just got home and got the call from my beta... 94.26 at 11dpo! I go back on Monday for the 2nd one. :happydance:
> 
> :happydance::happydance: Awesome beta, cant wait for monday's count!!!!
> 
> AFM > AF arrived last night, have a follow up appoinment with the FS onthe 1st of August. Also chatted to the Embryologist and she gave me compative results from cycle #1 and #2 and overall, everything was MUCH better this last cycle than the first cycle. So im gonna continue with my expensive CoQ10, just 1 sachet of InoFolic pre O not post O and StaminoGro Tabs.
> 
> Also hubbies Morph has gone up from 8% to 10% from April to June which is since he has been taking StaminoGro so he is definitely continueing with that no doubt.
> 
> And with Accu once a week.Click to expand...

Thank you! Sorry to hear about af. I hope that they can tell you some things on the 1st. It does sound like things are getting better. Great news about your dh's morph! 



TTC With PCOS said:


> Thank you Jen76- I just got back from my scan & I have 30 again plus 18 smalls, feel like a walking water balloon lol! But all is looking good just have to wait for a phone call now to decide what day retrieval is going to be, looks like they will probably leave me until Wednesday. But I'm back Monday for another scan :)
> 
> Thank you x x

Yay for lots of eggs! Are they worried about OHSS with so many? 



ashknowsbest said:


> Well I got bad news ...
> 
> Insurance company wants us to do 2 more IUI cycles before they will cover the IVF so ... no IVF for me. I'm angry with RMA because they should have found this out weeks ago and I'm sad because I wanted to get started. My OH said that we need to look on the bright side and if the IUI with injectables works I won't have to go through the egg retrieval and what not so ... I guess that's one way of looking at it but it's still upsetting.
> 
> I won't be posting on this thread much since it's for IVF. Best of luck girls!

:hugs: I'm sorry that they didn't look into this earlier. Your OH is right, I know it's hard but don't give up on the IUI's. My fingers are crossed for you.


----------



## ksluice

ashknowsbest said:


> Well I got bad news ...
> 
> Insurance company wants us to do 2 more IUI cycles before they will cover the IVF so ... no IVF for me. I'm angry with RMA because they should have found this out weeks ago and I'm sad because I wanted to get started. My OH said that we need to look on the bright side and if the IUI with injectables works I won't have to go through the egg retrieval and what not so ... I guess that's one way of looking at it but it's still upsetting.
> 
> I won't be posting on this thread much since it's for IVF. Best of luck girls!

Grrrr :growlmad: I am so sorry. :hugs: to you. Stupid insurance. On a good note, you could be like us. Changed job, insurance now doesn't cover and we're expecting something like $25k in bills b/c of the pgd testing. Believe me, its worth the extra couple months :flower:


----------



## never2late70

ashknowsbest said:


> Well I got bad news ...
> 
> Insurance company wants us to do 2 more IUI cycles before they will cover the IVF so ... no IVF for me. I'm angry with RMA because they should have found this out weeks ago and I'm sad because I wanted to get started. My OH said that we need to look on the bright side and if the IUI with injectables works I won't have to go through the egg retrieval and what not so ... I guess that's one way of looking at it but it's still upsetting.
> 
> I won't be posting on this thread much since it's for IVF. Best of luck girls!


So not cool :growlmad:
I feel bad for you, but I agree with OH. What a graet positive outlook he has.
Wishing you the best!
~Angie


----------



## BlueStorm

Ash - this is suck BS... so sorry


----------



## jchic

never2late70 said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> Well I got bad news ...
> 
> Insurance company wants us to do 2 more IUI cycles before they will cover the IVF so ... no IVF for me. I'm angry with RMA because they should have found this out weeks ago and I'm sad because I wanted to get started. My OH said that we need to look on the bright side and if the IUI with injectables works I won't have to go through the egg retrieval and what not so ... I guess that's one way of looking at it but it's still upsetting.
> 
> I won't be posting on this thread much since it's for IVF. Best of luck girls!
> 
> 
> So not cool :growlmad:
> I feel bad for you, but I agree with OH. What a graet positive outlook he has.
> Wishing you the best!
> ~AngieClick to expand...


Never, I am set to approx start stims on Aug 3rd too! YAY! We will be cycling together!!!


----------



## ksluice

Ash--have you been doing the lupron injections the last few days? how will that effect the IUI stuff?


----------



## ashknowsbest

I just started the lupron last night so I only did one shot and then they got the word from the insurance company this morning. So, I talked to the doctor and the nurse and they said that it won't be a problem especially since it was only one day. So it's going to bel ike a normal IUI cycle .. I'll go in on CD 1 which should be in about 6 days and then we will start the gonal F injections I guess on CD 3 ...


----------



## Kelly9

Ash your hubby has a great mind set you could very well be shocked with the results. Good luck.

Tccwithpcos thats lots of follies! Good luck.

Well I'm 10 days past TRIGGER (or 8dpo) and still getting positives on ic's, the one this morning was about the same as yesterdays, will continue to test and see what happens. It's fun peeing on sticks so I guess I can't complain.

Oh and to whomever mentioned not testing trigger out cause pee sticks were to expensive, I get mine on ebay 100 for 25 bucks! I usually get so many opks and so many hpts. It's really the way to go. I save my frer's for 12dpo and after usually.


----------



## bubumaci

Hi Kelly :wave: it was me re- too expensive. The pee sticks here are around 10-12 EUR for 3 (Germany) ... which is really quite expensive. Since I was getting the bloods done on 6dp5dt and 9dp5dt, I felt they would show me something earlier, than if I were to spend a fortune ... and if they had been positive, then I would have bought a digi, just so I can see the words with my own eyes :) If I were to get 100 for 25 bucks, then I would do it too :) :)


----------



## Kelly9

^ I get you, a 2 pack of frer's here are 18 bucks canadian and the digis are 2 for 24 I think. I usually wait till I get a positive on a frer then go buy a 2 pack of digis with the conception indicator so I can see the numbers go up. I like seeing the words to :)


----------



## southaspen

Well 2 baby girls transferred this a.m. So glad we did the PGS. Out of the 9 they were able to test there were only 2 that were completely normal. The others would have either not worked or ended in miscarriage. We have two embryos that they couldn't test and have grown to blast so can be frozen. Got acupuncture done after as well. Now to wait. Anyone else have any vomiting a few days after retrieval? Not sure if its the progesterone, OHSS, or the antibiotic they had me take. RE office thought maybe OHSS, who knows! So excited!!!


----------



## ksluice

southaspen said:


> Well 2 baby girls transferred this a.m. So glad we did the PGS. Out of the 9 they were able to test there were only 2 that were completely normal. The others would have either not worked or ended in miscarriage. We have two embryos that they couldn't test and have grown to blast so can be frozen. Got acupuncture done after as well. Now to wait. Anyone else have any vomiting a few days after retrieval? Not sure if its the progesterone, OHSS, or the antibiotic they had me take. RE office thought maybe OHSS, who knows! So excited!!!

GL Southaspen!!! It sounds wonderful (minus the throwing up part...sorry about that). Tons of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: for a sticky pair :hugs:


----------



## Mammywannabe

congrats mrs c.........thats great news.......
well done you!!!!!!

delighted for you 

have a very happy healthy 9 months ahead 
xxxx


----------



## DaisyQ

southaspen, congrats on your transfer! :flower: sticky :dust:


----------



## MrsC8776

Kelly9 said:


> Ash your hubby has a great mind set you could very well be shocked with the results. Good luck.
> 
> Tccwithpcos thats lots of follies! Good luck.
> 
> Well I'm 10 days past TRIGGER (or 8dpo) and still getting positives on ic's, the one this morning was about the same as yesterdays, will continue to test and see what happens. It's fun peeing on sticks so I guess I can't complain.
> 
> Oh and to whomever mentioned not testing trigger out cause pee sticks were to expensive, I get mine on ebay 100 for 25 bucks! I usually get so many opks and so many hpts. It's really the way to go. I save my frer's for 12dpo and after usually.

Fx for you!!



southaspen said:


> Well 2 baby girls transferred this a.m. So glad we did the PGS. Out of the 9 they were able to test there were only 2 that were completely normal. The others would have either not worked or ended in miscarriage. We have two embryos that they couldn't test and have grown to blast so can be frozen. Got acupuncture done after as well. Now to wait. Anyone else have any vomiting a few days after retrieval? Not sure if its the progesterone, OHSS, or the antibiotic they had me take. RE office thought maybe OHSS, who knows! So excited!!!

Congrats on being PUPO with twins!! What is your OTD? Sorry that so many were not able to be frozen. It's good that you have two. 

mammy~ Thank you!


----------



## TTC With PCOS

MrsC8776 said:


> BabyOnMyOwn said:
> 
> 
> I tried to put something on here earlier but my Internet is on the fritz. I'll try again from my phone. Congrats MrsC, that's a great beta!!
> 
> The nurse called a little while ago and said my bloodwork looked good and the follicles are progressing how they want them to. I go in Sunday for more bloodwork and an ultrasound but she doesn't think I'll need anymore stims from that point. I hope she is right, my poor belly is bruised and full of red dots. It will all be worth it if this works!
> 
> Thank you! Fx for you on sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> Tella said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> I just got home and got the call from my beta... 94.26 at 11dpo! I go back on Monday for the 2nd one. :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance::happydance: Awesome beta, cant wait for monday's count!!!!
> 
> AFM > AF arrived last night, have a follow up appoinment with the FS onthe 1st of August. Also chatted to the Embryologist and she gave me compative results from cycle #1 and #2 and overall, everything was MUCH better this last cycle than the first cycle. So im gonna continue with my expensive CoQ10, just 1 sachet of InoFolic pre O not post O and StaminoGro Tabs.
> 
> Also hubbies Morph has gone up from 8% to 10% from April to June which is since he has been taking StaminoGro so he is definitely continueing with that no doubt.
> 
> And with Accu once a week.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! Sorry to hear about af. I hope that they can tell you some things on the 1st. It does sound like things are getting better. Great news about your dh's morph!
> 
> 
> 
> TTC With PCOS said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Jen76- I just got back from my scan & I have 30 again plus 18 smalls, feel like a walking water balloon lol! But all is looking good just have to wait for a phone call now to decide what day retrieval is going to be, looks like they will probably leave me until Wednesday. But I'm back Monday for another scan :)
> 
> Thank you x xClick to expand...
> 
> Yay for lots of eggs! Are they worried about OHSS with so many?
> 
> 
> 
> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> Well I got bad news ...
> 
> Insurance company wants us to do 2 more IUI cycles before they will cover the IVF so ... no IVF for me. I'm angry with RMA because they should have found this out weeks ago and I'm sad because I wanted to get started. My OH said that we need to look on the bright side and if the IUI with injectables works I won't have to go through the egg retrieval and what not so ... I guess that's one way of looking at it but it's still upsetting.
> 
> I won't be posting on this thread much since it's for IVF. Best of luck girls!Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: I'm sorry that they didn't look into this earlier. Your OH is right, I know it's hard but don't give up on the IUI's. My fingers are crossed for you.Click to expand...

Hi MrsC, congratulations!

Yes they are concerned & my bloods come back a little higher than normal but started me on cetrotied today & lowered my gonal f to 75 so hopefully I won't OHSS. 
Is there anything I can do to make sure I don't OHSS?? 
Thank you, I hope everything goes well for you x x


----------



## oneof14

Southaspen-2 little girl embies! I think it's awesome that both you and Daisy already know the sex!! Praying for sticky beans!

Kelly, I think this maybe your BFP!

Ash, that sux about your insurance but I also think your OH might be on 2 something and that perhaps you won't need IVF. Praying that the IUI works.

Afm, I went to my follow up appt today and I'm now doing OCP lupron protocol. I start my BCP today and start lupron on 7/29. My doctor said that he definitely thinks my last cancellation was because of the EPP. I pray this is the correct protocol for me. I'm nervous about being suppressed too much but my doctor thinks otherwise. I guess we shall see.


----------



## Kelly9

South: I had bad OHSS the first time and I never felt like throwing up, but antibiotics have made me very nauseous before especially if I didn't eat enough or drink enough water thats just me though :) Congrats on two girlies, I hope they both stick.

one of: thanks, I can't help but think that but I had a higher trigger this time by a little bit so will keep testing out the trigger or testing for a bfp if thats the case. Exciting times though. Whats OCP?


----------



## Swepakepa3

Never2Late: Good luck... injections are not too bad

Ashknowsbest: The same thing happened to me with the insurance.... hang in there! Maybe IUI will work for you! keep your head up

Wantbabysoon: Good luck... injections aren't too bad....I barely feel a thing

Michelle01- Good luck!! Hopefully time will fly :)

Southaspen: fingers crossed for a sticky egg!!

AFM: my gonal-f has been increased to 225 for the best several days..... ultrasound and bloodwork tomorrow.... nothing measureable on thursday.... Concerned if they up my gonal-f again i will run out of medication. Not sure what i will do at that point, but will cross that bridge when we get there....

For all the ladies with :bfp: how many embies did you transfer back?


----------



## oneof14

Swepa good luck!

Kelly, OCP means oral contraception pill, same as BCP.


----------



## southaspen

MrsC8776 said:


> Kelly9 said:
> 
> 
> Ash your hubby has a great mind set you could very well be shocked with the results. Good luck.
> 
> Tccwithpcos thats lots of follies! Good luck.
> 
> Well I'm 10 days past TRIGGER (or 8dpo) and still getting positives on ic's, the one this morning was about the same as yesterdays, will continue to test and see what happens. It's fun peeing on sticks so I guess I can't complain.
> 
> Oh and to whomever mentioned not testing trigger out cause pee sticks were to expensive, I get mine on ebay 100 for 25 bucks! I usually get so many opks and so many hpts. It's really the way to go. I save my frer's for 12dpo and after usually.
> 
> Fx for you!!
> 
> 
> 
> southaspen said:
> 
> 
> Well 2 baby girls transferred this a.m. So glad we did the PGS. Out of the 9 they were able to test there were only 2 that were completely normal. The others would have either not worked or ended in miscarriage. We have two embryos that they couldn't test and have grown to blast so can be frozen. Got acupuncture done after as well. Now to wait. Anyone else have any vomiting a few days after retrieval? Not sure if its the progesterone, OHSS, or the antibiotic they had me take. RE office thought maybe OHSS, who knows! So excited!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats on being PUPO with twins!! What is your OTD? Sorry that so many were not able to be frozen. It's good that you have two.
> 
> mammy~ Thank you!Click to expand...

Our test date is July 25!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Swep - what insurance do you have?


----------



## drsquid

swepa- i put back two. so far at least both stuck


----------



## Swepakepa3

Atena.... Very limited with prescriptions ....


Hmm decisions decisions... We don't want twins but only prefer to do this once


----------



## Kelly9

I wanted two but clinic would only give one.


----------



## never2late70

I will be getting 3 put back :dohh: but then again I am 40 :thumbup:


----------



## ashknowsbest

swep - oh i have aetna too ... but a different prescription plan through cvs caremark. I do love aetna but having to do 6 IUI's just seems crazy to me.


----------



## ksluice

I'm with you. You would think they would skip 5 & 6, esp. since you and your doctor were ready to IVF.


----------



## Jenn76

Hi Ladies, TGIF!!!!

Hope all is well with everyone.

*MrsC:* Congrats on getting your official :bfp: great beta too! can't wait to hear what you get on Monday.

*Haj:* I saw that chalkboard on pintrest it is so cute. I checked out her blog she made that herself. Are you going to do that?

*Chellesama:* How are you feeling? Do you have any children of your own? I see this is your second surrogacy. I think it's great that you are doing this for these guys that can't do this on their own. It must be hard, that's a lot to go through.

*Angie:* How did your class today go? Not so bad is it.

*Blue:* How are you feeling? 

Welcome *Ksluice* :hi: Good Luck! 

*Swepakepa:* Good Luck tomorrow with your appointment, FX for good news.

*Southaspen:* Congrats on being PUPO :twingirls: I am still amazed in the testing that you can do. That is so interesting and I am excited for you to get your BFP! Rest up, hope you feel better.

*Oneof:* :yipee: on getting started again. I believe this cycle will give you your BFP!! I think your doctor sounds like he knows what he is doing. 

*Ash:* So sorry to hear about your insurance issues. When I was debating my options my RE said I could do 6 IUI's and have the same likelihood of BFP as 1 IVF. So if that's the same for you odds are you will get your BFP this time or next. You should stick with this group it's about TTC not just IVF we will all support you through this too.

*Wantababy:* Good luck on Tuesday, I just had mine last week. It was very informative. They also gave us a video explaining everything which I watched before doing my first injection. 

*Michelle:* One month will fly by and you'll be PUPO soon after. :happydance: 

*Babyonmyown:* Good luck on Sunday hopefully you will get to trigger that night.

*Tella:* Great to hear your results are improving, I hope August brings you great news.

*TTCwithPCOS: *Good luck on Monday I hope you get a ER date, I can imagine it is uncomfortable having so many follicles that are growing. My nurse indicated that our ovaries can go from the size of walnuts to baseballs through IVF. Crazy :wacko:

*Kelly:* I bet the line is lingering because you are pregnant. When is your test with your clinic? I know you said they don't do betas, that's too bad. So do you hope to move back home one day? 

*AFM:* So I did my first injection last night. It was harder then I expected. My protocol is 2 vials of Bravelle and 2 vials of Menopur all mixed together. The first part was easy, drawing up 1ml of solution and mixing it with the first vial of Bravelle. Where I found it to get hard was drawing it up and continuing to mix it with the other three vials. Little bits of liquid kept escaping each time :dohh: and by the end I had only about 3/4 of what I started with. I found it so stressful because I kept thinking it won't work if I don't capture all of it. Argh! :growlmad: I'm determined to do a better job of it tonight. Any of you not so novice ladies have any tips? :help:

Other then that it didn't hurt at all, weird since it did in my injection class.


----------



## azlissie

Jenn, when you are drawing the liquid back up into the syringe, make sure the bottle is slightly tilted and that you have the opening of the needle facing the side of the bottle. Also, you can shoot the liquid back in and try again if you don't get it all the first time.

AFM, I'm feeling kind of discouraged today. I had bloodwork and my progesterone is only 18.6. My RE has upped my PIO to 2ml a day - ugh. Like 1ml wasn't bad enough! And they told me that none of my other embies were frozen - I was really hoping at least two of them would make it. I'm so disappointed and worried that this isn't going to work. This whole process is just a stressful, frustrating experience!!


----------



## Jenn76

azlissie said:


> Jenn, when you are drawing the liquid back up into the syringe, make sure the bottle is slightly tilted and that you have the opening of the needle facing the side of the bottle. Also, you can shoot the liquid back in and try again if you don't get it all the first time.
> 
> AFM, I'm feeling kind of discouraged today. I had bloodwork and my progesterone is only 18.6. My RE has upped my PIO to 2ml a day - ugh. Like 1ml wasn't bad enough! And they told me that none of my other embies were frozen - I was really hoping at least two of them would make it. I'm so disappointed and worried that this isn't going to work. This whole process is just a stressful, frustrating experience!!

Thanks for the info I'll try that tonight. :hugs: Sorry to hear they didn't make it to freezing. I'm not looking forward to the progesterone either. I really hope the extra dose will get your levels where they want them. You had three great embryo's transferred and they probably just need more to develop. FX that you get your BFP.


----------



## Kelly9

azlissie the embryo on the bottom right is that a morula? It looks very cool! The other two looks like pretty flowers :) 

Jen yes we hope to go home, we're actually moving to the northwest territories shortly for a few years so we'll be guaranteed a spot back home after. I'm thinking it's still lingering cause I'm pregnant to, not getting my hopes up till I see 2 frers with the second having a darker line. I did a frer tonight so will do one tomorrow to see. I'm hoping it's darker I don't think I could stand waiting another whole day to know and get excited. I've got some promising symptoms, very sore boobs, cramps and twinges still, sore throat. I'm excited to pee on my stick tomorrow. Just a little weary cause of how early I am and the trigger of course.


----------



## Jenn76

Kelly9 said:


> azlissie the embryo on the bottom right is that a morula? It looks very cool! The other two looks like pretty flowers :)
> 
> Jen yes we hope to go home, we're actually moving to the northwest territories shortly for a few years so we'll be guaranteed a spot back home after. I'm thinking it's still lingering cause I'm pregnant to, not getting my hopes up till I see 2 frers with the second having a darker line. I did a frer tonight so will do one tomorrow to see. I'm hoping it's darker I don't think I could stand waiting another whole day to know and get excited. I've got some promising symptoms, very sore boobs, cramps and twinges still, sore throat. I'm excited to pee on my stick tomorrow. Just a little weary cause of how early I am and the trigger of course.

Wow NWT that's exciting. I had a friend move there for awhile. Such a different experience from here. She had to ride snowmobiles to get to town and there were no roads there and it was either always daylight or always dark. She said it could get depressing at times but such a great experience. Great that it guarantees you being able to go home. 

Good luck with your test tomorrow. FX for a darker line.


----------



## Swepakepa3

I have Cvs caremark as well.... I have an 8 fill lifetime limit of specialty medication and after the iuis (paid for first 3 out of Pocket) and 4,5,6 and this IVF I'm at 6 fills..... So stupid.... If I need iui or IVF in future I'm screwed


----------



## Kelly9

We won't be so far north but we're fly in access only with snowmobiles though there are cars, the village is only about 300 people so when it comes time to have more babies I'll have to leave and head back to NS at 34 weeks which is fine by me. We're excited just need to sell our house in this crappy market :(


----------



## ashknowsbest

Swepakepa3 said:


> I have Cvs caremark as well.... I have an 8 fill lifetime limit of specialty medication and after the iuis (paid for first 3 out of Pocket) and 4,5,6 and this IVF I'm at 6 fills..... So stupid.... If I need iui or IVF in future I'm screwed

I'm not sure what my limits are ... I understood before that I didn't have any but maybe that's not the case ... I don't know if this is a confusing question for you .. but what do you do for work and where do you live because my aetna insurance follows NJ state mandate .. that's for CVS caremark too and I know that it's different per state ... ?

Oh and if you don't mind me asking what was your infertility diagnosis ... ? Unexplained infertility or is there something specific?


----------



## oneof14

Jenn, that was me with the meds and my DH was away the entire time I was stimming last cycle. I called him crying once that my meds aren't working because I'm spilling it all. My friend who did IVF calmed me by telling me that I was getting my meds, so don't worry. You'll be fine!!


----------



## MrsC8776

TTC With PCOS said:


> Hi MrsC, congratulations!
> 
> Yes they are concerned & my bloods come back a little higher than normal but started me on cetrotied today & lowered my gonal f to 75 so hopefully I won't OHSS.
> Is there anything I can do to make sure I don't OHSS??
> Thank you, I hope everything goes well for you x x

Thank you! I think there are a few things you can do to avoid it or at least help with it. I've heard that gatorade and drinks like that can help. It might be something you have to look into though. 



oneof14 said:


> Southaspen-2 little girl embies! I think it's awesome that both you and Daisy already know the sex!! Praying for sticky beans!
> 
> Kelly, I think this maybe your BFP!
> 
> Ash, that sux about your insurance but I also think your OH might be on 2 something and that perhaps you won't need IVF. Praying that the IUI works.
> 
> Afm, I went to my follow up appt today and I'm now doing OCP lupron protocol. I start my BCP today and start lupron on 7/29. My doctor said that he definitely thinks my last cancellation was because of the EPP. I pray this is the correct protocol for me. I'm nervous about being suppressed too much but my doctor thinks otherwise. I guess we shall see.

Fx for you! 



Swepakepa3 said:


> Never2Late: Good luck... injections are not too bad
> 
> Ashknowsbest: The same thing happened to me with the insurance.... hang in there! Maybe IUI will work for you! keep your head up
> 
> Wantbabysoon: Good luck... injections aren't too bad....I barely feel a thing
> 
> Michelle01- Good luck!! Hopefully time will fly :)
> 
> Southaspen: fingers crossed for a sticky egg!!
> 
> AFM: my gonal-f has been increased to 225 for the best several days..... ultrasound and bloodwork tomorrow.... nothing measureable on thursday.... Concerned if they up my gonal-f again i will run out of medication. Not sure what i will do at that point, but will cross that bridge when we get there....
> 
> For all the ladies with :bfp: how many embies did you transfer back?

Good luck tomorrow! I think on the front page I have left how many people have put back and got bfp's. 



Jenn76 said:


> Hi Ladies, TGIF!!!!
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone.
> 
> *MrsC:* Congrats on getting your official :bfp: great beta too! can't wait to hear what you get on Monday.
> 
> *Haj:* I saw that chalkboard on pintrest it is so cute. I checked out her blog she made that herself. Are you going to do that?
> 
> *Chellesama:* How are you feeling? Do you have any children of your own? I see this is your second surrogacy. I think it's great that you are doing this for these guys that can't do this on their own. It must be hard, that's a lot to go through.
> 
> *Angie:* How did your class today go? Not so bad is it.
> 
> *Blue:* How are you feeling?
> 
> Welcome *Ksluice* :hi: Good Luck!
> 
> *Swepakepa:* Good Luck tomorrow with your appointment, FX for good news.
> 
> *Southaspen:* Congrats on being PUPO :twingirls: I am still amazed in the testing that you can do. That is so interesting and I am excited for you to get your BFP! Rest up, hope you feel better.
> 
> *Oneof:* :yipee: on getting started again. I believe this cycle will give you your BFP!! I think your doctor sounds like he knows what he is doing.
> 
> *Ash:* So sorry to hear about your insurance issues. When I was debating my options my RE said I could do 6 IUI's and have the same likelihood of BFP as 1 IVF. So if that's the same for you odds are you will get your BFP this time or next. You should stick with this group it's about TTC not just IVF we will all support you through this too.
> 
> *Wantababy:* Good luck on Tuesday, I just had mine last week. It was very informative. They also gave us a video explaining everything which I watched before doing my first injection.
> 
> *Michelle:* One month will fly by and you'll be PUPO soon after. :happydance:
> 
> *Babyonmyown:* Good luck on Sunday hopefully you will get to trigger that night.
> 
> *Tella:* Great to hear your results are improving, I hope August brings you great news.
> 
> *TTCwithPCOS: *Good luck on Monday I hope you get a ER date, I can imagine it is uncomfortable having so many follicles that are growing. My nurse indicated that our ovaries can go from the size of walnuts to baseballs through IVF. Crazy :wacko:
> 
> *Kelly:* I bet the line is lingering because you are pregnant. When is your test with your clinic? I know you said they don't do betas, that's too bad. So do you hope to move back home one day?
> 
> *AFM:* So I did my first injection last night. It was harder then I expected. My protocol is 2 vials of Bravelle and 2 vials of Menopur all mixed together. The first part was easy, drawing up 1ml of solution and mixing it with the first vial of Bravelle. Where I found it to get hard was drawing it up and continuing to mix it with the other three vials. Little bits of liquid kept escaping each time :dohh: and by the end I had only about 3/4 of what I started with. I found it so stressful because I kept thinking it won't work if I don't capture all of it. Argh! :growlmad: I'm determined to do a better job of it tonight. Any of you not so novice ladies have any tips? :help:
> 
> Other then that it didn't hurt at all, weird since it did in my injection class.

Sorry to hear that you are having troubles with the injections. I hope some of the ladies here can help you out with some ideas. 



azlissie said:


> Jenn, when you are drawing the liquid back up into the syringe, make sure the bottle is slightly tilted and that you have the opening of the needle facing the side of the bottle. Also, you can shoot the liquid back in and try again if you don't get it all the first time.
> 
> AFM, I'm feeling kind of discouraged today. I had bloodwork and my progesterone is only 18.6. My RE has upped my PIO to 2ml a day - ugh. Like 1ml wasn't bad enough! And they told me that none of my other embies were frozen - I was really hoping at least two of them would make it. I'm so disappointed and worried that this isn't going to work. This whole process is just a stressful, frustrating experience!!

I'm sorry you are feeling discouraged. Try to stay positive. I know its hard but it does help.


----------



## Kelly9

Moments of positivity and negativity come and go a lot through an IVF cycle so hang in there, I know the positive days go by faster and the negative ones we dwell, an assisted conception tww is way HARDER then a regular cycle.

Do you have a journal mrsc?


----------



## MrsC8776

I don't have a journal... I've been asked that quite a few times. I always wonder if my life is interesting enough to have one. :haha:


----------



## southaspen

Jenn76 said:


> Hi Ladies, TGIF!!!!
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone.
> 
> *MrsC:* Congrats on getting your official :bfp: great beta too! can't wait to hear what you get on Monday.
> 
> *Haj:* I saw that chalkboard on pintrest it is so cute. I checked out her blog she made that herself. Are you going to do that?
> 
> *Chellesama:* How are you feeling? Do you have any children of your own? I see this is your second surrogacy. I think it's great that you are doing this for these guys that can't do this on their own. It must be hard, that's a lot to go through.
> 
> *Angie:* How did your class today go? Not so bad is it.
> 
> *Blue:* How are you feeling?
> 
> Welcome *Ksluice* :hi: Good Luck!
> 
> *Swepakepa:* Good Luck tomorrow with your appointment, FX for good news.
> 
> *Southaspen:* Congrats on being PUPO :twingirls: I am still amazed in the testing that you can do. That is so interesting and I am excited for you to get your BFP! Rest up, hope you feel better.
> 
> *Oneof:* :yipee: on getting started again. I believe this cycle will give you your BFP!! I think your doctor sounds like he knows what he is doing.
> 
> *Ash:* So sorry to hear about your insurance issues. When I was debating my options my RE said I could do 6 IUI's and have the same likelihood of BFP as 1 IVF. So if that's the same for you odds are you will get your BFP this time or next. You should stick with this group it's about TTC not just IVF we will all support you through this too.
> 
> *Wantababy:* Good luck on Tuesday, I just had mine last week. It was very informative. They also gave us a video explaining everything which I watched before doing my first injection.
> 
> *Michelle:* One month will fly by and you'll be PUPO soon after. :happydance:
> 
> *Babyonmyown:* Good luck on Sunday hopefully you will get to trigger that night.
> 
> *Tella:* Great to hear your results are improving, I hope August brings you great news.
> 
> *TTCwithPCOS: *Good luck on Monday I hope you get a ER date, I can imagine it is uncomfortable having so many follicles that are growing. My nurse indicated that our ovaries can go from the size of walnuts to baseballs through IVF. Crazy :wacko:
> 
> *Kelly:* I bet the line is lingering because you are pregnant. When is your test with your clinic? I know you said they don't do betas, that's too bad. So do you hope to move back home one day?
> 
> *AFM:* So I did my first injection last night. It was harder then I expected. My protocol is 2 vials of Bravelle and 2 vials of Menopur all mixed together. The first part was easy, drawing up 1ml of solution and mixing it with the first vial of Bravelle. Where I found it to get hard was drawing it up and continuing to mix it with the other three vials. Little bits of liquid kept escaping each time :dohh: and by the end I had only about 3/4 of what I started with. I found it so stressful because I kept thinking it won't work if I don't capture all of it. Argh! :growlmad: I'm determined to do a better job of it tonight. Any of you not so novice ladies have any tips? :help:
> 
> Other then that it didn't hurt at all, weird since it did in my injection class.

Are you using the needle to draw up the med from each vial or those stupid q-caps? As a nurse I had never used those clear safety caps and when I tried with IVF meds I ended up in the same predicament you are in. Otherwise if you are just using a needle you have to watch where the pointy end is in the bottle and keep sucking it as you pull the needle closer out of the vial. Hope any of these ramblings help.


----------



## GettingBroody

South - Congrats on being PUPO!! :dance: Are you going to test before the 25th?

OneOf - I hope this cycle goes really well for you with a lovely bfp at the end!

Jenn - sorry you had trouble with your meds. Hope it's easier tonight!

Azlissie - hang on in there :hugs:

Kelly - this is getting exciting! Looking forward to today's update! :dust:

Ash - so sorry your insurance company is causing troubles and that it's only being discovered now when you'd already invested yourself in this ivf cycle :hugs: So annoying that they get to overrule the FS... What makes them think they are more entitled to make this decision than the medical experts?!! :growlmad: At least you had only taken one shot of lupron and you can head straight into this IUI without more delays. Please don't feel like you have to leave just because you've changed over to IUI. :hugs:


----------



## southaspen

GettingBroody said:


> South - Congrats on being PUPO!! :dance: Are you going to test before the 25th?
> 
> OneOf - I hope this cycle goes really well for you with a lovely bfp at the end!
> 
> Jenn - sorry you had trouble with your meds. Hope it's easier tonight!
> 
> Azlissie - hang on in there :hugs:
> 
> Kelly - this is getting exciting! Looking forward to today's update! :dust:
> 
> Ash - so sorry your insurance company is causing troubles and that it's only being discovered now when you'd already invested yourself in this ivf cycle :hugs: So annoying that they get to overrule the FS... What makes them think they are more entitled to make this decision than the medical experts?!! :growlmad: At least you had only taken one shot of lupron and you can head straight into this IUI without more delays. Please don't feel like you have to leave just because you've changed over to IUI. :hugs:

Thanks, Broody! As of right now I say I am not going to test but who knows how I will feel in a week. :haha: It's so hard to keep up with everyone's story on here. The only time I get to look is before bed on my phone. I feel bad not replying to everyone but in one day there can be 3 new pages. I want everyone to know that I do read everything and hope and pray for the best for everyone.:dust:


----------



## Swepakepa3

ashknowsbest said:


> Swepakepa3 said:
> 
> 
> I have Cvs caremark as well.... I have an 8 fill lifetime limit of specialty medication and after the iuis (paid for first 3 out of Pocket) and 4,5,6 and this IVF I'm at 6 fills..... So stupid.... If I need iui or IVF in future I'm screwed
> 
> I'm not sure what my limits are ... I understood before that I didn't have any but maybe that's not the case ... I don't know if this is a confusing question for you .. but what do you do for work and where do you live because my aetna insurance follows NJ state mandate .. that's for CVS caremark too and I know that it's different per state ... ?
> 
> Oh and if you don't mind me asking what was your infertility diagnosis ... ? Unexplained infertility or is there something specific?Click to expand...

I am an occupational therapist and live in mass. But my insurance is through my husband. Crazy loop holes....it's complicated...

Unexplained... He's sperm are Excellet they are alway amazed with numbers and nothing seems to be wrong with me either


----------



## Kelly9

The Q caps were dumb I agree. Easier to do with a needle but you'd need extra needle caps since you don't want to poke yourself with a dull needle... not fun.

I'm exhausted! Sore boobs still, cramps and twinges and the odd back ache. All very good signs. Plus my trigger is still showing up and by trigger I mean who the heck knows. I've got pics of my tests in my journal, I think by tomorrow I will know for sure :)

MrsC if I'm interesting enough I'm sure you are.


----------



## azlissie

Kelly, I checked out your pics in your journal and I think things are looking pretty promising! Best of luck for your tests over the next few days.

Thanks for the words of encouragement ladies! This whole process is so up and down, sometimes I feel like I'll get whiplash from my changing moods! This morning I'm feeling quite a bit better and more positive about this whole thing. I think it helped that I had a dream that I was taking pictures for my pregnancy announcement that I was going to mail out to everyone. So hopefully this good feeling will last!

I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Kelly9

azlissie I love dreams like those. Are you having any possible symptoms or feeling different?


----------



## drsquid

I'm with Kelly and aspen... Qcaps were lame. Used em once. You should be changin needles anyway. Thick one to draw up quick then thin one for
Injection


----------



## ksluice

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


Kelly9 said:


> The Q caps were dumb I agree. Easier to do with a needle but you'd need extra needle caps since you don't want to poke yourself with a dull needle... not fun.
> 
> I'm exhausted! Sore boobs still, cramps and twinges and the odd back ache. All very good signs. Plus my trigger is still showing up and by trigger I mean who the heck knows. I've got pics of my tests in my journal, I think by tomorrow I will know for sure :)
> 
> MrsC if I'm interesting enough I'm sure you are.

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

(surrounded you with dust.)


----------



## ksluice

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


azlissie said:


> Kelly, I checked out your pics in your journal and I think things are looking pretty promising! Best of luck for your tests over the next few days.
> 
> Thanks for the words of encouragement ladies! This whole process is so up and down, sometimes I feel like I'll get whiplash from my changing moods! This morning I'm feeling quite a bit better and more positive about this whole thing. I think it helped that I had a dream that I was taking pictures for my pregnancy announcement that I was going to mail out to everyone. So hopefully this good feeling will last!
> 
> I hope everyone has a great weekend!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

(you too :) )


----------



## TTC With PCOS

Hi girls, 

Hope your all ok today?
Well after being told yesterday I have 30 large follicles growing ranging from 10mm to 19mm. I'm feeling pretty bloated today & had 2 bottles of powerade zero just to keep on top of any excess water retention. 
I hope I'm doing the right thing I'm worried OHSS but I'm not having symptoms to suggest I am.

This is our 2nd IVF but our first ICSI I'm excited coz I hope we will have a better chance this time. Does anyone have positive ICSI stories? 

Thank you!! 
X x x


----------



## azlissie

Thanks for the positive vibes, ksluice! It really helps to know there are so many other women who are going through the process with me.

TTC, I'm afraid I have no experience with ICSI but I wanted to wish you good luck!

Kelly, I don't really have a lot of symptoms at this point. I've had some twinges & minor cramps since yesterday and my appetite is a little off, and my lower back hurts but that could be unrelated. I just wish I could throw up or something and get a really good sign!


----------



## Swepakepa3

I just need to vent alittle:

I have a dinner date with 2 couples..... i was told by my husband one of the couples are going to tell me they are about 5 weeks prego.... I freaked out... been upset all day.... They are semi close friends (were best friends but have drifted apart alittle)..... 

I don't know how i am going to get through dinner tonight...... 

Thanks for letting me vent....


----------



## ksluice

TTC--Holy cow!! Of course you're bloated feeling!!! I don't have any advice for you but sending lots of good thoughts for tons of ER, Fert and ET success! Also 30 follicles is pretty awesome, and sounds very good for your chances!

Swep--UGH I hate that gritted teeth-forced smile feeling and I hate that fertility issues are so under the radar that people don't even think before they explode their good news all over you. Yuck. I'd probably play sick, but I'm not a very good person like that.


----------



## drsquid

Swep- at least you got a heads up. Gives you time to compose yourself. Friends knew my gym instructor was pregnant and that I was trying an failing and no one told me. I must have looked like I was gonna puke on her shoes when she told me

Az- I'm 6wks 3 days. Only really been queasy once and that was after I took vitamins on an empty stomach. Only symptoms I had was being tired


----------



## Swepakepa3

They know all about my 3 year journey of TTC.... Oh well here we go Again..... Have a great night ladies!!


----------



## ksluice

Swepakepa3 said:


> They know all about my 3 year journey of TTC.... Oh well here we go Again..... Have a great night ladies!!

Well, then, just remember we got your back tonight....


----------



## Kelly9

ttc I had icsi with my first cycle and got pregnant, we lost our daughter half way through but it was unrelated to the IVF so technically it's positive? 

azlissi thats basically how I've been feeling! I doubt you'd throw up usually ms kicks in after the missed period, usually. I've had some teeth brushing gagging moments but thats it in terms of nausea. 

swepa we all know how much that sucks and hurts. I hope it isn't as hard as you're expecting. My dh and I have friends who started ttc about the same time we did before we had our first, so it's been about 4 years since then and they're about 25 ish weeks pregnant just now but I couldn't even bare to look at my friend or really talk to her after loosing our girl, I was happy for them but it was just to hard to be able to express it or share it it hurt to much, and we don't live near them so we barely get to see them, so that kind of sucked to since it was like this huge elephant between us.


----------



## bubumaci

Kelly9 said:


> ^ I get you, a 2 pack of frer's here are 18 bucks canadian and the digis are 2 for 24 I think. I usually wait till I get a positive on a frer then go buy a 2 pack of digis with the conception indicator so I can see the numbers go up. I like seeing the words to :)

Decided to check out the prices today .. I was even off! It's 5,95 EUR for just 1!! :) The digis are another price category up from there :)
But I'm like you - haven't been there yet - but one day want to see the words! :)


----------



## bubumaci

TTC With PCOS said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Hope your all ok today?
> Well after being told yesterday I have 30 large follicles growing ranging from 10mm to 19mm. I'm feeling pretty bloated today & had 2 bottles of powerade zero just to keep on top of any excess water retention.
> I hope I'm doing the right thing I'm worried OHSS but I'm not having symptoms to suggest I am.
> 
> This is our 2nd IVF but our first ICSI I'm excited coz I hope we will have a better chance this time. Does anyone have positive ICSI stories?
> 
> Thank you!!
> X x x

Hi TTC. Wow - that's a lot of follicles!! I completely believe that you are feeling bloated!

Last month, I was bloated, and they retrieved 14 eggs... we have to do ICSI and the results were : 12 eggs mature, 11 fertilised :)
6 were frozen and we transferred two. Unfortunately, we didn't get a positive, so we are going this month with thawing and transfer after 4 days (they were frozen on day one, once fertilisation was confirmed). I think with 12 mature eggs, 11 fertilised is a pretty good result - so even though we didn't get pregnant, I would call that a positive start? Since the sperm are injected right into the egg, I think the chances are probably even higher than with simply IVF, where the :spermy: still has to work to get in...

Good luck :)


----------



## Hopeful4911

Congrats Raelynn and MrsC!!! Thats soo exciting! H&H 9 months to you ladies and good luck to all who are still waiting for their BFP!!


----------



## Kelly9

bubu what on earth would they freeze right after fertilization when they don't which embies are the best to put back? My clinic like day 5 cause then you can select the best of them and increase your chances.


----------



## drsquid

All 11 of my embryos made it to day 5. We used 2 grade 1's. And froze two grade 1's and 2 grade 2's. The other 5 grade 3 (at least on day 5 dunno on day 6) just got discarded


----------



## Jenn76

Thanks *Oneof* I'm glad to hear it's not just me. I was afraid they would have to increase my meds when I go in on Monday and this would end up costing me so much more.

*Southaspen:* I have the q-caps, I think my issue was how I was holding the syringe when drawing up the meds. I re-watched the video they gave me and I have been better with it the last two nights. So you don't like the q-caps? My nurse raved about them. I see *Drsquid* and *Kelly* agree, unfortunately they didn't give me more needles so I guess I am kind of stuck. 

*Kelly:* Good luck with your test tomorrow FX for a darker line. 

*Azlissie:* I'm glad you feel more positive. I think that's very important when going through this process.

*Swepakepa:* I hope your doing okay at your dinner, that just sucks. Why are they telling people if they are only 5 weeks. It seems kind of inappropriate since they know you have been struggling. A girl in my office just announced that she is pregnant yesterday too. I was happy for her until she said to me "don't worry you will be next, I thought it wouldn't happen for me either." So I then asked how long she was trying and she said since March. She's 10 weeks pregnant I did the math she tried for two or three months. She knows that I have been trying for three years. How can you compare. :growlmad:

*TTC:* Did they indicate when you will have your ER? Must be soon. Did you have as many follicles with your first IVF?

*Hopeful:* How are you feeling? 

*Bubumaci:* I agree with Kelly it seems really weird to me that they freeze them so early. I have never heard of that before. Is there some sort of benefit to that?


----------



## drsquid

Jenn- weird nurse at my office agreed they were difficult to use. Just ask for more needles

A friend of mine had her embryos frozen day 1 cause she had to do a fet due to a thin lining. Apparently they freeze best super early, however it also prevents you from sorting out which ones are "worth" freezing likely to survive the thaw. And also prevents you from growing all of them out to select the cream of the crop to transfer first.


----------



## DaisyQ

I think bubu explained a while back that in Germany there are laws governing IVF and when embryos must be frozen, that's why it was done on day 1.


----------



## Jenn76

Ahhh I see! I think I'd rather have them monitored to the 5 days and have the best ones implanted.


----------



## drsquid

interesting.. forgot that. looked up some stuff about germany.. apparently they've changed their laws cause apparently they used to only produce 3 per cycle and had to transfer all 3 (which of course led to lots of reductions which defeated the whole point to the law)


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks Daisy I don't think I was a member of this group then.


----------



## Hopeful4911

Jenn76 said:


> Thanks *Oneof* I'm glad to hear it's not just me. I was afraid they would have to increase my meds when I go in on Monday and this would end up costing me so much more.
> 
> *Southaspen:* I have the q-caps, I think my issue was how I was holding the syringe when drawing up the meds. I re-watched the video they gave me and I have been better with it the last two nights. So you don't like the q-caps? My nurse raved about them. I see *Drsquid* and *Kelly* agree, unfortunately they didn't give me more needles so I guess I am kind of stuck.
> 
> *Kelly:* Good luck with your test tomorrow FX for a darker line.
> 
> *Azlissie:* I'm glad you feel more positive. I think that's very important when going through this process.
> 
> *Swepakepa:* I hope your doing okay at your dinner, that just sucks. Why are they telling people if they are only 5 weeks. It seems kind of inappropriate since they know you have been struggling. A girl in my office just announced that she is pregnant yesterday too. I was happy for her until she said to me "don't worry you will be next, I thought it wouldn't happen for me either." So I then asked how long she was trying and she said since March. She's 10 weeks pregnant I did the math she tried for two or three months. She knows that I have been trying for three years. How can you compare. :growlmad:
> 
> *TTC:* Did they indicate when you will have your ER? Must be soon. Did you have as many follicles with your first IVF?
> 
> *Hopeful:* How are you feeling?
> 
> *Bubumaci:* I agree with Kelly it seems really weird to me that they freeze them so early. I have never heard of that before. Is there some sort of benefit to that?

Im feeling very good, Thank you for asking :) I havent had much morning sickness, not yet anyway. Mainly just EXTREMELY emotional! Poor hubby getting the brunt of it :blush:


----------



## ksluice

Kelly9 said:


> bubu what on earth would they freeze right after fertilization when they don't which embies are the best to put back? My clinic like day 5 cause then you can select the best of them and increase your chances.

This is the plan for me if my lining is too thin b/c of the femera. I asked my FS about the timing of the freeze (mainly b/c I was hoping to know the results of the pgd testing before waiting for weeks), and his explanation involved overall viability too. He even said if you lose embies from this sort of freeze they wouldn't have progressed anyway. I don't know how one would know this, but he's the expert so I am reassured. lol

Here is hypothetical question tho (which i haven't asked the doctor, b/c one can only come up with so many possible permutations at once...) In cases when there is a Day 1 freeze, I wonder if is better not to do ICSI b/c of the integrity of the embie, since I've been told its better in my case to freeze before testing due to the biopsy "hole"... Any wisdom for this one?


----------



## ksluice

Jenn76 said:


> Ahhh I see! I think I'd rather have them monitored to the 5 days and have the best ones implanted.

I think in different situations there are just different "best"s :flower:


----------



## southaspen

Jenn76 said:


> Thanks *Oneof* I'm glad to hear it's not just me. I was afraid they would have to increase my meds when I go in on Monday and this would end up costing me so much more.
> 
> *Southaspen:* I have the q-caps, I think my issue was how I was holding the syringe when drawing up the meds. I re-watched the video they gave me and I have been better with it the last two nights. So you don't like the q-caps? My nurse raved about them. I see *Drsquid* and *Kelly* agree, unfortunately they didn't give me more needles so I guess I am kind of stuck.
> 
> *Kelly:* Good luck with your test tomorrow FX for a darker line.
> 
> *Azlissie:* I'm glad you feel more positive. I think that's very important when going through this process.
> 
> *Swepakepa:* I hope your doing okay at your dinner, that just sucks. Why are they telling people if they are only 5 weeks. It seems kind of inappropriate since they know you have been struggling. A girl in my office just announced that she is pregnant yesterday too. I was happy for her until she said to me "don't worry you will be next, I thought it wouldn't happen for me either." So I then asked how long she was trying and she said since March. She's 10 weeks pregnant I did the math she tried for two or three months. She knows that I have been trying for three years. How can you compare. :growlmad:
> 
> *TTC:* Did they indicate when you will have your ER? Must be soon. Did you have as many follicles with your first IVF?
> 
> *Hopeful:* How are you feeling?
> 
> *Bubumaci:* I agree with Kelly it seems really weird to me that they freeze them so early. I have never heard of that before. Is there some sort of benefit to that?

I know the Q Caps are supposed to be a safety device which is good in the hospital/clinic setting but if you look at where the opening on the "needle" portion of the cap is, you can't get all of your med without shimmying it around and slowing pulling it out like you would a regular needle in order to get most of your med. My clinic was good about giving needles when I asked and now that I changed to the shorter ones for my progesterone shots, I have plenty to draw up with the long ones and switch to the shorter ones for the actual shots. If they are working for you that's great!!! Guess old nursing habits die hard!


----------



## southaspen

I guess I haven't read up on the Day 1 freezing. Wonder if there is any benefit to it? Something to read about in all my free time! Ha!


----------



## chellesama

Just browsing through the first page and it looks like there should be some exciting news coming up from a lot of ladies here; stims, ultrasounds, retrievals, and tests, oh my!

I'm running out of fingers and toes to cross and loving it! 

AFM, I've been lucky to have very symptom-free pregnancies. A nagging feeling of being "unwell" tends to be the worst of it, with some nausea here and there. I haven't thrown up once yet with this one, so yay! (Just watch, I've jinxed it!) Some nagging eye pressure problems that should resolve in the next month or so, and that's it. 

Jenn, you're missing my deer-in-headlights expression, but be sure I'm making it! Do I have kids...sorta kinda not really?

Brace yourselves, this may get long. Also, hurtful or offensive to some. Lying would be shorter and sound nicer, but I suck at that.

Genetically, I have five. Biologically, one and half. Emotionally, I have four. Legally, I have none.

I live with my identical twin and her four children, whom I've been helping to raise for the last 12 years. Their father had a...troubled childhood and while he lives with us, that's almost all there is to it. He can go days without saying a word to any of us, and when he's gone on buisness, nobody's routine changes but mine since I don't have to worry about getting home from work in time to get the car back to him to go to work. Genetically and emotionally, they're mine. I worry about hygenie and cell phones and boys (and now girls...is 12 too young to be finding a Playboy in his room? I suspect it isn't and that's distressing.) I make lunches every school day and do breath checks because they try to lie about brushing their teeth. I check homework and collect dead bugs and let them call me Rat Butt when I call them Rat Face when they won't answer when I call their names. 

Mianna is genetically and biologically mine, but not legally or emotionally. I love her like I do my other 60-odd nieces and nephews. (I'm one of 15. Oneof14, I keep meaning to ask if you are, indeed, one of 14. If so, do you mind my asking which numbers? I'm 12 of 12 girls, and 13 overall.) She's adorable, and brilliant, and tall which is not from my family at all. I send birthday cards every year, I still email her mom, and we even call each other sometimes. I was stunned the first time M. put me on the phone with her. She talks! She has words! What happened to the baby I sent you home with??? This is a little PERSON! It was so incredible. But she's not my daughter, not in my heart, and I don't worry about her the way I do the four I live with.

Michelle Jr. here is biologically mine, his or her little skeleton being knit from my own bones, with genes that aren't mine but may be expressed according to how I carry him or her. It's a wonder that I'm humbled to be a part of. But I'm going to be glad I can stop worrying so much after the birth, when suddenly J&H will have to take over the 'how young is too young' problem!

And while I'm glad you asked, I'm worried about my answer. I'm not a part of the surrogacy community because I'm not raising a child who calls me Mommy. To put it mildly, I was judged harshly for that, and my motives questioned. I love it here, and it's been such a huge resource for me in terms of just getting through IVF not just physically but emotionally. 

But I realize that all of you ladies, especially those of you going it on your own, have a drive and love that's one step beyond what I feel. I recognized that while I was still lurking; that my grief over negatives and failed cycles is a step removed from what you have felt. My desperation a shade paler than yours. It's why I hesitated to decloak, as it were. I didn't want to offend anyone who has been trying so hard and suffered so much first hand, while mine has been secondhand.

So. There we go. In person, I get the deer-in-headlights look back.


----------



## bubumaci

Hi girls - well remembered Daisy :)
Yes, in Germany, they have pretty strict laws concerning the freezing of embryos. We had to sign a contract concerning it and we did "X" the option for freezing at a later stage. They do do it, but only in exceptions. When I was speaking with the doctor recently about the thaw, he told me that they actually look at the fertilised eggs and freeze the ones that look best / strongest (don't know how they judge, but they are the experts and I'm sure they know what they're doing).

Whether there are any advantages / disadvantages, I haven't really researched, since we don't have much of a choice. Does anyone know what the advantages are of freezing on day 1?

@ Chellesama - thank you for your story! I didn't find anything of what you said hurtful / offensive. And found your words very interesting. We all have different reasons for why we are here, and we all have a common goal - whatever the reasons. :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

cheelesmama that not hurtful at all, I'll admit a little confusing for me to follow first thing in the morning :) but still you fit here with us. 

Ladies I am very happy to say that I got my true :bfp: this morning, as I suspected my trigger never left but now my test lines are dark enough from the squinters I was getting to feel comfortable saying it. I got my first true (just didn't believe it) positive on friday the 13th, the 6 months anniversary of the loss of our daughter, maybe Hannah was looking out for me after all. :cry:


----------



## MrsC8776

Swepakepa3 said:


> I just need to vent alittle:
> 
> I have a dinner date with 2 couples..... i was told by my husband one of the couples are going to tell me they are about 5 weeks prego.... I freaked out... been upset all day.... They are semi close friends (were best friends but have drifted apart alittle).....
> 
> I don't know how i am going to get through dinner tonight......
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent....

I hope the dinner and announcement went as well as it could have. Feel free to vent anytime. 



chellesama said:


> Just browsing through the first page and it looks like there should be some exciting news coming up from a lot of ladies here; stims, ultrasounds, retrievals, and tests, oh my!
> 
> I'm running out of fingers and toes to cross and loving it!
> 
> AFM, I've been lucky to have very symptom-free pregnancies. A nagging feeling of being "unwell" tends to be the worst of it, with some nausea here and there. I haven't thrown up once yet with this one, so yay! (Just watch, I've jinxed it!) Some nagging eye pressure problems that should resolve in the next month or so, and that's it.
> 
> Jenn, you're missing my deer-in-headlights expression, but be sure I'm making it! Do I have kids...sorta kinda not really?
> 
> Brace yourselves, this may get long. Also, hurtful or offensive to some. Lying would be shorter and sound nicer, but I suck at that.
> 
> Genetically, I have five. Biologically, one and half. Emotionally, I have four. Legally, I have none.
> 
> I live with my identical twin and her four children, whom I've been helping to raise for the last 12 years. Their father had a...troubled childhood and while he lives with us, that's almost all there is to it. He can go days without saying a word to any of us, and when he's gone on buisness, nobody's routine changes but mine since I don't have to worry about getting home from work in time to get the car back to him to go to work. Genetically and emotionally, they're mine. I worry about hygenie and cell phones and boys (and now girls...is 12 too young to be finding a Playboy in his room? I suspect it isn't and that's distressing.) I make lunches every school day and do breath checks because they try to lie about brushing their teeth. I check homework and collect dead bugs and let them call me Rat Butt when I call them Rat Face when they won't answer when I call their names.
> 
> Mianna is genetically and biologically mine, but not legally or emotionally. I love her like I do my other 60-odd nieces and nephews. (I'm one of 15. Oneof14, I keep meaning to ask if you are, indeed, one of 14. If so, do you mind my asking which numbers? I'm 12 of 12 girls, and 13 overall.) She's adorable, and brilliant, and tall which is not from my family at all. I send birthday cards every year, I still email her mom, and we even call each other sometimes. I was stunned the first time M. put me on the phone with her. She talks! She has words! What happened to the baby I sent you home with??? This is a little PERSON! It was so incredible. But she's not my daughter, not in my heart, and I don't worry about her the way I do the four I live with.
> 
> Michelle Jr. here is biologically mine, his or her little skeleton being knit from my own bones, with genes that aren't mine but may be expressed according to how I carry him or her. It's a wonder that I'm humbled to be a part of. But I'm going to be glad I can stop worrying so much after the birth, when suddenly J&H will have to take over the 'how young is too young' problem!
> 
> And while I'm glad you asked, I'm worried about my answer. I'm not a part of the surrogacy community because I'm not raising a child who calls me Mommy. To put it mildly, I was judged harshly for that, and my motives questioned. I love it here, and it's been such a huge resource for me in terms of just getting through IVF not just physically but emotionally.
> 
> But I realize that all of you ladies, especially those of you going it on your own, have a drive and love that's one step beyond what I feel. I recognized that while I was still lurking; that my grief over negatives and failed cycles is a step removed from what you have felt. My desperation a shade paler than yours. It's why I hesitated to decloak, as it were. I didn't want to offend anyone who has been trying so hard and suffered so much first hand, while mine has been secondhand.
> 
> So. There we go. In person, I get the deer-in-headlights look back.

Your story was not hurtful or offensive at all. I think it's great that you do what you do. Not a lot of people could do it. I'm sorry you have been judged for all of this. Some people will judge anyone for anything. 



Kelly9 said:


> cheelesmama that not hurtful at all, I'll admit a little confusing for me to follow first thing in the morning :) but still you fit here with us.
> 
> Ladies I am very happy to say that I got my true :bfp: this morning, as I suspected my trigger never left but now my test lines are dark enough from the squinters I was getting to feel comfortable saying it. I got my first true (just didn't believe it) positive on friday the 13th, the 6 months anniversary of the loss of our daughter, maybe Hannah was looking out for me after all. :cry:

Congrats! I do think your little Hannah was looking out for you. Knowing you got your positive on the 6 month anniversary is special in many ways. :hugs:

AFM~ 2nd beta tomorrow. Sorry to not reply to anyone else but I don't know anything about the injections and needles.


----------



## oneof14

cheelesmama I am indeed one of 14, I am number 13. I completely understand I have lived with my sister and her 3 kids and felt like their mom. However, my situation was different, my sisters husband is around and helpful, but I totally felt I was their 2nd mother! I went to school plays, bathed them, made lunches and kissed their boo boos! I felt it did add more stress,on my life worrying about them constantly. Once I moved out and got married I wanted that feeling back of being a "mom". Unfortunately for me, I'm haing trouble and that is my newest stress in life. I do think of my sister kids as my own.


----------



## haj624

Jenn76 said:


> Hi Ladies, TGIF!!!!
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone.
> 
> *MrsC:* Congrats on getting your official :bfp: great beta too! can't wait to hear what you get on Monday.
> 
> *Haj:* I saw that chalkboard on pintrest it is so cute. I checked out her blog she made that herself. Are you going to do that?
> 
> *Chellesama:* How are you feeling? Do you have any children of your own? I see this is your second surrogacy. I think it's great that you are doing this for these guys that can't do this on their own. It must be hard, that's a lot to go through.
> 
> *Angie:* How did your class today go? Not so bad is it.
> 
> *Blue:* How are you feeling?
> 
> Welcome *Ksluice* :hi: Good Luck!
> 
> *Swepakepa:* Good Luck tomorrow with your appointment, FX for good news.
> 
> *Southaspen:* Congrats on being PUPO :twingirls: I am still amazed in the testing that you can do. That is so interesting and I am excited for you to get your BFP! Rest up, hope you feel better.
> 
> *Oneof:* :yipee: on getting started again. I believe this cycle will give you your BFP!! I think your doctor sounds like he knows what he is doing.
> 
> *Ash:* So sorry to hear about your insurance issues. When I was debating my options my RE said I could do 6 IUI's and have the same likelihood of BFP as 1 IVF. So if that's the same for you odds are you will get your BFP this time or next. You should stick with this group it's about TTC not just IVF we will all support you through this too.
> 
> *Wantababy:* Good luck on Tuesday, I just had mine last week. It was very informative. They also gave us a video explaining everything which I watched before doing my first injection.
> 
> *Michelle:* One month will fly by and you'll be PUPO soon after. :happydance:
> 
> *Babyonmyown:* Good luck on Sunday hopefully you will get to trigger that night.
> 
> *Tella:* Great to hear your results are improving, I hope August brings you great news.
> 
> *TTCwithPCOS: *Good luck on Monday I hope you get a ER date, I can imagine it is uncomfortable having so many follicles that are growing. My nurse indicated that our ovaries can go from the size of walnuts to baseballs through IVF. Crazy :wacko:
> 
> *Kelly:* I bet the line is lingering because you are pregnant. When is your test with your clinic? I know you said they don't do betas, that's too bad. So do you hope to move back home one day?
> 
> *AFM:* So I did my first injection last night. It was harder then I expected. My protocol is 2 vials of Bravelle and 2 vials of Menopur all mixed together. The first part was easy, drawing up 1ml of solution and mixing it with the first vial of Bravelle. Where I found it to get hard was drawing it up and continuing to mix it with the other three vials. Little bits of liquid kept escaping each time :dohh: and by the end I had only about 3/4 of what I started with. I found it so stressful because I kept thinking it won't work if I don't capture all of it. Argh! :growlmad: I'm determined to do a better job of it tonight. Any of you not so novice ladies have any tips? :help:
> 
> Other then that it didn't hurt at all, weird since it did in my injection class.

I didn't see her blog, ill have to check it out!



Kelly9 said:


> cheelesmama that not hurtful at all, I'll admit a little confusing for me to follow first thing in the morning :) but still you fit here with us.
> 
> Ladies I am very happy to say that I got my true :bfp: this morning, as I suspected my trigger never left but now my test lines are dark enough from the squinters I was getting to feel comfortable saying it. I got my first true (just didn't believe it) positive on friday the 13th, the 6 months anniversary of the loss of our daughter, maybe Hannah was looking out for me after all. :cry:

OMG Congrats!!! I just started tearing up reading this:baby::baby::baby:


----------



## azlissie

Kelly, congrats!! I'm so excited for you - your tests look great. H & H 9 months :flower:

Chell, that was a very interesting story! I think it's great that you are helping these couples - being a surrogate is such a huge commitment.

AFM, haven't tested yet. I'm going out of town Monday through Thursday and there's part of me that doesn't want to test while I'm away from home at a work conference, so I might just wait until Friday. We'll see.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend! Good luck with your second beta tomorrow, MrsC!


----------



## Jenn76

Ha ha *Hopeful* isn't that what our hubbies are for during this process, to take the brunt of our over-active hormones. Glad to hear you are feeling well. You may be blessed with no morning sickness. 

*Southaspen:* Me being a newbie to this whole thing I have nothing to compare it to so I am certain you guys are right with the Q-Cap thing. I'm going to ask my clinic tomorrow about additional needles to try it without. I feel that I improved with the amount of meds that leaked out my second and third night, but I'm still quite the rookie and seemly screwing up each injection. I am praying that tomorrow will bring good news with my scan and I can stop stressing over these injections. Thanks for the support.

*Chellesama:* Thanks for sharing your story, sorry to be so nosy I'm just really interested in all things fertility. In Canada it is illegal to pay for anything fertility related (eggs, sperm, etc) so that makes it hard for people that can't do IVF with their own sperm and eggs. Now there are sperm clinics that you can get sperm from but I don't know how that works money wise. I worry that my eggs won't be good enough and then I'll have no options. Just me being paranoid, but it does make me think about those that don't have options and what they can do. I really do admire you for helping people out like this. It is a huge thing to go through and put your body through for someone else. And you definitely belong in this form since you are going through what we are. 

*Kelly:* :happydance: Congrats on the BFP!!!! I'm so happy for you. So does this mean you will be having this one at the IWK? You didn't indicate when you were moving, I don't think. I'm sure you are aware already that the IWK is a fantastic hospital.

*MrsC:* Can't wait to hear your number tomorrow, good luck!

*Azlissie:* Hope you have a nice trip, hopefully it will help pass the time until you get to test. Good luck and FX for you to get your BFP!


----------



## lizlemon

MrsC, I've just seen you've got a :bfp: congratulations! That's fab news xxx


----------



## bubumaci

Kelly :) all that worry about your one blast :) Huge congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Huge congratulations Kelly!


----------



## Kelly9

I'm hoping to have tulip at the IWK/Grace, we should have moved by then but who knows. Keeping my fingers crossed now that we sell our house!

Thanks for all the congrats ladies, I hope to hear of more bfps to come.


----------



## oneof14

Kelly, Huge congrats to you! H&H 9 months!!


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats Kelly!


----------



## TTC With PCOS

Swepakepa3 said:


> I just need to vent alittle:
> 
> I have a dinner date with 2 couples..... i was told by my husband one of the couples are going to tell me they are about 5 weeks prego.... I freaked out... been upset all day.... They are semi close friends (were best friends but have drifted apart alittle).....
> 
> I don't know how i am going to get through dinner tonight......
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent....

Hi Swepakepa, 

I have been in your situation on several occasions and I'm sorry to tell you it doesn't get any easier. But all you can do is be strong & calm, very recently we found out that both our brothers & their wives are pg it's been one of my worst responses.

The only positive thing I can say is when you have a baby, your baby will be very special & you will appreciate your baby more than anyone who hasn't been through what you are going through. 

It's been 3 & a half years for us & we all know how you feel here, big hugz x x x


----------



## TTC With PCOS

Hi Ladies, 

Thank you so much for all of your support & replies! 

I did have this many last time & I got a positive but lost our baby after only 1 week :( 
We hope this time with ICSI it will allow us to get an either better result & hopefully carry full term. I go back tomorrow morning & hopefully I will get the go ahead to trigger & ER on Wednesday! :) Fingers crossed! 

Congratulations Kelly x 

Thank you to everyone again x x


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hi all, I will apologize now for not responding to everyone personally. My Internet is down and I've only got my phone. I've been keeping up with everyone's news but haven't been posting. 

I went for my day 8 us and blood work. The nurse just called and I am supposed to do the hcg shot tonight at 8 then egg retrieval Tuesday at 8AM. I'm a little nervous about the hcg shot because all the other shots I've been doing are in the belly and it's easy to see and reach. This one is in the butt and not so easy to reach. Has anyone done this on their own? How did you manage?

Thank you!


----------



## bubumaci

Good luck Baby - my trigger was in my tummy, so I can't give you any advice.. Does it really have to be in your butt? I shouldn't think it makes a difference, just as long as you give yourself the shot? Good luck :)


----------



## ksluice

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Hi all, I will apologize now for not responding to everyone personally. My Internet is down and I've only got my phone. I've been keeping up with everyone's news but haven't been posting.
> 
> I went for my day 8 us and blood work. The nurse just called and I am supposed to do the hcg shot tonight at 8 then egg retrieval Tuesday at 8AM. I'm a little nervous about the hcg shot because all the other shots I've been doing are in the belly and it's easy to see and reach. This one is in the butt and not so easy to reach. Has anyone done this on their own? How did you manage?
> 
> Thank you!

At my teaching, they mentioned that if necessary to do it yourself, it's possible to do the trigger in your thigh. Can you call your clinic?


----------



## DaisyQ

My trigger was with ovidrel, and I did it in my tummy. 

You could try calling your clinic or try calling the pharmacy for advice. If it really needs to be in your butt, do you know anyone who can help you?

Once I start PIO shots, I may need to rely on one of my friends from here to give me my PIO shot when DH is away.


----------



## michelle01

Congrats Kelly!!! I am so happy for you :happydance:

Good luck tomorrow MrsC!


----------



## ShortyA22

Well... ET was today.. The actual transfer went great ad we got two embryos in.. 
It was a very emotional day for me.. My clinic chose to do a 5 day transfer bc I had 8 perfect quality embryos.. Well 5 mins before they take me to the operating room for the transfer, the Embryologists came in to show me Which embryos she picked and why.. Well she practically said I didn't have any great quality embryos and they weren't were they really wanted them to be but they have seen many ppl get pregnant from that quality and worse. They grade them on a scale from 1-4 With 1 being completely perfect, 2- bring above average 3 being a little below Average and 4 just bad--- well they graded mine at a 3 and I guess I just didn't expect that.. This is our first IVF cycle and we are using ICSI due to blockage with my hubby.. Since we started.. Everything has went perfect.. My body responded very well to the meds, I had 36 follicles growing-- we retrieved 13 eggs- fertilized 11 with ICSI and then 8 were doing so good they wanted to wait til day 5 to make sure they pick the best...

I'm just a little unsure and don't understand.. 

I go next Tuesday the 24th for beta preg test..

Should I hpt early?? Looks like I could do that by Thursday/Friday this week..


----------



## Kelly9

babyonmyown, sounds like you got an intramuscular injection for hcg where as most of us do it subq in the fatty tissue, you should be able to do it in your thigh if you can't find someone else to give it to you in your butt cheek but I'd call the clinic to confirm, maybe even ask if you can just do it subq? My pharmacist said either or but subq is def easier, what brand of HCG do you have? Ovidrel or HGC 10,000 units?


----------



## Kelly9

SHorty I don't know much about situations like that but I've known others with not great embies get pregnant so it's possible. Do you know if your trigger is out yet?


----------



## ShortyA22

Kelly9 said:


> SHorty I don't know much about situations like that but I've known others with not great embies get pregnant so it's possible. Do you know if your trigger is out yet?

I took my trigger on the 8th so I think the trigger will be out around Thursday..


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Kelly9 said:


> babyonmyown, sounds like you got an intramuscular injection for hcg where as most of us do it subq in the fatty tissue, you should be able to do it in your thigh if you can't find someone else to give it to you in your butt cheek but I'd call the clinic to confirm, maybe even ask if you can just do it subq? My pharmacist said either or but subq is def easier, what brand of HCG do you have? Ovidrel or HGC 10,000 units?

I have HCG 10,000 units. I used ovidrel for my iuis and that was in the stomache. I tried to get ahold of my clinic but they close early on Sunday. I'm not 100% sure what I'm going to do yet.


----------



## Kelly9

Well I had HCG 10,000 units and I did it in my fatty tissue but I'm not sure if it metabolizes differently i.e. faster or slower when done in the muscle and since ER is based off strict calculations, unless you can get a hold of them I'd just find someone to help you with the injection in your bum? 

Shorty it should be out by then yes!


----------



## MrsC8776

azlissie said:


> Kelly, congrats!! I'm so excited for you - your tests look great. H & H 9 months :flower:
> 
> Chell, that was a very interesting story! I think it's great that you are helping these couples - being a surrogate is such a huge commitment.
> 
> AFM, haven't tested yet. I'm going out of town Monday through Thursday and there's part of me that doesn't want to test while I'm away from home at a work conference, so I might just wait until Friday. We'll see.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good weekend! Good luck with your second beta tomorrow, MrsC!

Have fun on your out of town trip. Fx for a bfp when you return. 



TTC With PCOS said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Thank you so much for all of your support & replies!
> 
> I did have this many last time & I got a positive but lost our baby after only 1 week :(
> We hope this time with ICSI it will allow us to get an either better result & hopefully carry full term. I go back tomorrow morning & hopefully I will get the go ahead to trigger & ER on Wednesday! :) Fingers crossed!
> 
> Congratulations Kelly x
> 
> Thank you to everyone again x x

Good luck tomorrow! 



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Hi all, I will apologize now for not responding to everyone personally. My Internet is down and I've only got my phone. I've been keeping up with everyone's news but haven't been posting.
> 
> I went for my day 8 us and blood work. The nurse just called and I am supposed to do the hcg shot tonight at 8 then egg retrieval Tuesday at 8AM. I'm a little nervous about the hcg shot because all the other shots I've been doing are in the belly and it's easy to see and reach. This one is in the butt and not so easy to reach. Has anyone done this on their own? How did you manage?
> 
> Thank you!

Yay for doing the trigger shot! I hope it goes smoothly and you find a place to do it. Not much longer for you!



ShortyA22 said:


> Well... ET was today.. The actual transfer went great ad we got two embryos in..
> It was a very emotional day for me.. My clinic chose to do a 5 day transfer bc I had 8 perfect quality embryos.. Well 5 mins before they take me to the operating room for the transfer, the Embryologists came in to show me Which embryos she picked and why.. Well she practically said I didn't have any great quality embryos and they weren't were they really wanted them to be but they have seen many ppl get pregnant from that quality and worse. They grade them on a scale from 1-4 With 1 being completely perfect, 2- bring above average 3 being a little below Average and 4 just bad--- well they graded mine at a 3 and I guess I just didn't expect that.. This is our first IVF cycle and we are using ICSI due to blockage with my hubby.. Since we started.. Everything has went perfect.. My body responded very well to the meds, I had 36 follicles growing-- we retrieved 13 eggs- fertilized 11 with ICSI and then 8 were doing so good they wanted to wait til day 5 to make sure they pick the best...
> 
> I'm just a little unsure and don't understand..
> 
> I go next Tuesday the 24th for beta preg test..
> 
> Should I hpt early?? Looks like I could do that by Thursday/Friday this week..

Congrats on being PUPO with twins! Sorry to hear about the emotional day and how your embies were. My fingers are crossed for you. 

raelynn~ I really hope things go well tomorrow! I look forward to hearing how your 2nd beta goes! 

AFM~ Thanks for all the good luck wishes for tomorrow ladies. My appointment is very early in the morning so I should have the news before lunch time.


----------



## southaspen

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Kelly9 said:
> 
> 
> babyonmyown, sounds like you got an intramuscular injection for hcg where as most of us do it subq in the fatty tissue, you should be able to do it in your thigh if you can't find someone else to give it to you in your butt cheek but I'd call the clinic to confirm, maybe even ask if you can just do it subq? My pharmacist said either or but subq is def easier, what brand of HCG do you have? Ovidrel or HGC 10,000 units?
> 
> I have HCG 10,000 units. I used ovidrel for my iuis and that was in the stomache. I tried to get ahold of my clinic but they close early on Sunday. I'm not 100% sure what I'm going to do yet.Click to expand...

There shouldn't be any reason you can't do it in your thigh. I looked on some other sites and others have done that. A muscle is a muscle. It may hurt a little more and you have to watch the depth based on how much thigh muscle you have. Hope you got it figured out!


----------



## ksluice

Any nurses in your neighborhood? 

"knock, knock, knock...Hi there, you don't know me, but could you administer this shot for me?"

seriously tho, i am totally planning on tapping a neighbor's skills for the the trigger...


----------



## Kelly9

I'd do it but I'm a little far away!


----------



## drsquid

it actualy isnt that tough to do your own buttshots.. look online there are tons of videos on how to do it. i did my own pio which went fine (other than being allergic to it).


----------



## Swepakepa3

Thanks ladies for all the support.... It went well... dinner was awkward bc i knew what was coming.... went as well as it could of gone ..... sometimes it just helps to vent aliCtle.


Congrats Kelly!! Congrats MrsC and all the other :bfp:
AFM: another follow up ultrasound and bloodwork tomororw. Hoping to see some follicles <12mm!!


----------



## azlissie

Baby, I do all my butt injections standing in front of a full length mirror. My doctor told me to imagine the cheek divided in half both vertically and horizontally, and then do the shots in the upper, outer quadrant. The main thing is to make sure you're not putting any weight on the leg on the side you're doing the injection because that tenses the muscle and it will hurt more. I just stand with my side facing the mirror, lift up my foot, and go for it! I'm sure you'll do great. Good luck!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Thank you all for the advise. I just did the trigger myself and it went ok. Now I take a pregnancy test tomorrow morning to make sure it's in my system them ER Tuesday at 8am. It's so crazy to think the time is finally here!! Today my lining was 9.7 and there were 8 or 9 good follicles.


----------



## GettingBroody

Kelly - Congratulations!!! :happydance: I am so thrilled for you! I definitely believe Hannah was watching over you and sending you some very special :dust:

Baby - glad you managed to get the shot done! Good luck at your ER!

Chellesama - I don't understand why anyone would judge you for this! I think what you are doing is amazing and there are very few women who would be strong enough to go through it. :hugs:

Shorty - Congrats on being PUPO!! Try not to stress... Hopefully those embies are snuggling in and growing happily! Not sure about the testing. Thurs/Fri sounds quite early but if you're using Internet cheapies then there's no harm in poas whenever you like :haha: 

MrsC - good luck with your beta!

Tiff - good luck with your scan today! Bring us back a picture!!

Atma - how are you doing? Are you going to test before tomorrow?


----------



## bubumaci

Shorty - if I may give you some advice? If you will be getting a blood test, try waiting instead of HPT-ing early. Feel positive and don't stress yourself, give your embies the perfect stress-free environment so they can nestle in. The blood test will come early enough and HPT-ing might just stress you, worry you - keep your Mummy-Karma up until they do the blood work (which ought to give you your answer earlier than most HPT-s are able to give you a positive, because the hormone is found in the blood earlier than it is in urine).

But that was just my way of thinking - if I had a negative HPT before the blood test, I would be worrying and worrying... if I started seeing lines, and the blood test is negative, I would be heartbroken and would find it much harder to deal with. That is why - for me - I decided against the POAS (although I was oh so tempted) and waited for the blood test.

In the end, it is up to you and what you feel is easier to deal with :) I believe that with a 10.000 trigger, it takes about 10 days to leave the system.

Whatever you decide to do : CONGRATULATIONS on being PUPO :hugs: and lots of Mummy-Karma :dust: to you :)


----------



## Tella

Hi girls,

Sorry still not at a point to do personals.

But i just wanted to wish the girls GL with their ER and hope you get lots of heatlhy eggies!!!!

Huge congrats to all of you that are PUPO lots of sticky baby dust for you guys :dust:

Kelly, Congrats on the BFP!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance: H&H 9 months for you girl!!!!

AFM > AF has left, so will start temping tomorrow and just track O to make sure i do O. But post IVF the cycles are normally longer, so im in for most probably a 34-37day cycle :shrug:


----------



## tiffttc

GettingBroody said:


> Kelly - Congratulations!!! :happydance: I am so thrilled for you! I definitely believe Hannah was watching over you and sending you some very special :dust:
> 
> Baby - glad you managed to get the shot done! Good luck at your ER!
> 
> Chellesama - I don't understand why anyone would judge you for this! I think what you are doing is amazing and there are very few women who would be strong enough to go through it. :hugs:
> 
> Shorty - Congrats on being PUPO!! Try not to stress... Hopefully those embies are snuggling in and growing happily! Not sure about the testing. Thurs/Fri sounds quite early but if you're using Internet cheapies then there's no harm in poas whenever you like :haha:
> 
> MrsC - good luck with your beta!
> 
> Tiff - good luck with your scan today! Bring us back a picture!!
> 
> Atma - how are you doing? Are you going to test before tomorrow?

HEY!!! girls so i had my scan this morning and everything is perfect i could see and hear the heart beat me and dh was so amazed it made everthing so real for us and i was relieved to hear everything was ok the baby is measuring to be 7 weeks today so my edd is 4th march and my birthday is the 5th so its going to be a really good birthday oh and there was just one baby incase anyone is wondering but iam very happy with that!!!:happydance: oh and i did get scan pictures but i have to upload them to my laptop so hopefully i will have them up soon:cloud9:

Kelly- congrats on the brill news!!!!:happydance: 

Mrsc- congrats on your great news aswell you really deserve it!!!

A big congrats to all the other bfp and best of luck to all the ladies thats PUPO


----------



## MrsC8776

Swepakepa3 said:


> Thanks ladies for all the support.... It went well... dinner was awkward bc i knew what was coming.... went as well as it could of gone ..... sometimes it just helps to vent aliCtle.
> 
> 
> Congrats Kelly!! Congrats MrsC and all the other :bfp:
> AFM: another follow up ultrasound and bloodwork tomororw. Hoping to see some follicles <12mm!!

I'm glad the dinner went as well as it could. Good luck today! 



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Thank you all for the advise. I just did the trigger myself and it went ok. Now I take a pregnancy test tomorrow morning to make sure it's in my system them ER Tuesday at 8am. It's so crazy to think the time is finally here!! Today my lining was 9.7 and there were 8 or 9 good follicles.

Good job on getting the trigger done. Not much longer now. 



Tella said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Sorry still not at a point to do personals.
> 
> But i just wanted to wish the girls GL with their ER and hope you get lots of heatlhy eggies!!!!
> 
> Huge congrats to all of you that are PUPO lots of sticky baby dust for you guys :dust:
> 
> Kelly, Congrats on the BFP!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance: H&H 9 months for you girl!!!!
> 
> AFM > AF has left, so will start temping tomorrow and just track O to make sure i do O. But post IVF the cycles are normally longer, so im in for most probably a 34-37day cycle :shrug:

I hope that your cycle isn't much longer than normal. 



tiffttc said:


> GettingBroody said:
> 
> 
> Kelly - Congratulations!!! :happydance: I am so thrilled for you! I definitely believe Hannah was watching over you and sending you some very special :dust:
> 
> Baby - glad you managed to get the shot done! Good luck at your ER!
> 
> Chellesama - I don't understand why anyone would judge you for this! I think what you are doing is amazing and there are very few women who would be strong enough to go through it. :hugs:
> 
> Shorty - Congrats on being PUPO!! Try not to stress... Hopefully those embies are snuggling in and growing happily! Not sure about the testing. Thurs/Fri sounds quite early but if you're using Internet cheapies then there's no harm in poas whenever you like :haha:
> 
> MrsC - good luck with your beta!
> 
> Tiff - good luck with your scan today! Bring us back a picture!!
> 
> Atma - how are you doing? Are you going to test before tomorrow?
> 
> HEY!!! girls so i had my scan this morning and everything is perfect i could see and hear the heart beat me and dh was so amazed it made everthing so real for us and i was relieved to hear everything was ok the baby is measuring to be 7 weeks today so my edd is 4th march and my birthday is the 5th so its going to be a really good birthday oh and there was just one baby incase anyone is wondering but iam very happy with that!!!:happydance: oh and i did get scan pictures but i have to upload them to my laptop so hopefully i will have them up soon:cloud9:
> 
> Kelly- congrats on the brill news!!!!:happydance:
> 
> Mrsc- congrats on your great news aswell you really deserve it!!!
> 
> A big congrats to all the other bfp and best of luck to all the ladies thats PUPOClick to expand...

Thank you! Sounds like you have an amazing day. I'm so glad everything looked great. You will be getting a great birthday gift this year! I look forward to seeing your scan picture.


----------



## ShortyA22

bubumaci said:


> Shorty - if I may give you some advice? If you will be getting a blood test, try waiting instead of HPT-ing early. Feel positive and don't stress yourself, give your embies the perfect stress-free environment so they can nestle in. The blood test will come early enough and HPT-ing might just stress you, worry you - keep your Mummy-Karma up until they do the blood work (which ought to give you your answer earlier than most HPT-s are able to give you a positive, because the hormone is found in the blood earlier than it is in urine).
> 
> But that was just my way of thinking - if I had a negative HPT before the blood test, I would be worrying and worrying... if I started seeing lines, and the blood test is negative, I would be heartbroken and would find it much harder to deal with. That is why - for me - I decided against the POAS (although I was oh so tempted) and waited for the blood test.
> 
> In the end, it is up to you and what you feel is easier to deal with :) I believe that with a 10.000 trigger, it takes about 10 days to leave the system.
> 
> Whatever you decide to do : CONGRATULATIONS on being PUPO :hugs: and lots of Mummy-Karma :dust: to you :)

Thanks so much!!! I think I'm goin to wait.. It only 8 more days soo I've made it this far this I can wait a little longer..


----------



## ShortyA22

Tiff-- congrats! My hubby and I anniversary is March 5th! That's a great day!! Wishing u the best and healthy pregnancy!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Kelly9 said:


> cheelesmama that not hurtful at all, I'll admit a little confusing for me to follow first thing in the morning :) but still you fit here with us.
> 
> Ladies I am very happy to say that I got my true :bfp: this morning, as I suspected my trigger never left but now my test lines are dark enough from the squinters I was getting to feel comfortable saying it. I got my first true (just didn't believe it) positive on friday the 13th, the 6 months anniversary of the loss of our daughter, maybe Hannah was looking out for me after all. :cry:

That is fantastic news! Congrats!


----------



## TTC With PCOS

Hi Ladies, 

Went for my scan today all went well I had 40 follicles growing today & around 15 were ready 18mm or bigger!
I had bloods done again so i'm just waiting to hear the results & as long as it is below 15000 I can go ahead with retrieval on Wednesday. Bloods were 4000 on Friday so hopefully it hasn't gone up too much more. Fingers Crossed!!

Congratulations Kelly!!

x x x x


----------



## Kelly9

ttc good luck for everything!

Tella nice to see you and thanks. Tracking your cycle is a good idea I think.

Babyonmyown glad you were able to get trigger done

tiff (thats my first name to actually! haha) yay for happy healthy bean!


----------



## chellesama

You ladies have no idea how happy I am that nobody hates me! :cloud9: Surrogacy can be fraught with scammers, but the surrogates are nearly as likely to be the victims as the intended parents, so it can be...uh...tetchy. 

Truthfully, now I feel silly for how long I went on for! Without face-to-face interaction, I sort of go into 'explain now because you won't get a chance after they judge you' mode. Obviously, I should have known better from my lurking days. 

And I'm thrilled over the BFPs and PUPO announcements I've seen here today! Considering how miserable the summer is being, weather-wise, I'm glad to see it's a much better time baby-wise.


----------



## TTC With PCOS

Just had my phone call ER is defiantly Wednesday 8:15!! Bloods were good only went up to 5000 so, trigger tonight at 8:15. 

I'm a little nervous now as I know how i'll I was last time, but fingers crossed I will respond better this time.

x x x


----------



## ShortyA22

TTC With PCOS said:


> Just had my phone call ER is defiantly Wednesday 8:15!! Bloods were good only went up to 5000 so, trigger tonight at 8:15.
> 
> I'm a little nervous now as I know how i'll I was last time, but fingers crossed I will respond better this time.
> 
> x x x


Good luck!!! Everything will go great!!! Wishing you the best and lots of healthy eggs


----------



## MrsC8776

TTC~ Good luck on Wednesday!

AFM~ I just got the call about my beta. 550.6! :happydance: 15dpo today. I have my first scan with the RE on the 31st.


----------



## georx

Hi Everyone, I've been absent from this thread for a few weeks, so busy! Anyway just wanted to update that I had my scan today and I have twins in there :D Thanks for the support everyone, and good luck to everyone in their journeys.


----------



## georx

MrsC8776 said:


> TTC~ Good luck on Wednesday!
> 
> AFM~ I just got the call about my beta. 550.6! :happydance: 15dpo today. I have my first scan with the RE on the 31st.

CONGRATS MRS C!!!:happydance:


----------



## haj624

yayyy MrsC!


----------



## MrsC8776

Thanks ladies! 

Congrats on the twins georx!


----------



## oneof14

Yay, Mrsc.

Twins Georx!!! double the blessing!


----------



## michelle01

YIPEE MrsC!! What a great second beta! And only 2 weeks for your scan...exciting!!!!

Georx - How wonderful on the twins!!! :happydance:

TTC - good luck on Wednesday!


----------



## bubumaci

Yay Mrs C :) :) Sounds like very good, strong numbers you have there :happydance:

Good luck on Wednesday, TTC :dust: FX'd that you don't feel ill this time. Relax and take care of yourself! :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Mrsc there has to be more than one (or two) in there!!! That's awesome!! Congrats georx! So many multiples!


----------



## haj624

Crazy with all these twins!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Thank you ladies, you are all so sweet. 

We are getting a lot of twins! 

MoBaby~ We would be ok if thats what happened. I'm really curious now and I seriously can not wait to find out. I'm so glad that my husband will get home two days before the appointment. I used a calculator online and it says I'm doubling every 31 hours so thats good.


----------



## wantbabysoon

MrsC8776 said:


> TTC~ Good luck on Wednesday!
> 
> AFM~ I just got the call about my beta. 550.6! :happydance: 15dpo today. I have my first scan with the RE on the 31st.

Yay!! Happy and healthy 9 months :)


----------



## wantbabysoon

georx said:


> Hi Everyone, I've been absent from this thread for a few weeks, so busy! Anyway just wanted to update that I had my scan today and I have twins in there :D Thanks for the support everyone, and good luck to everyone in their journeys.

That is very exciting! Congrats!


----------



## BlueStorm

Mrs C Congrats that is a high beta! :happydance:

Kelly - Congrats on your BFP!! :cloud9:

Georx - Wow another set of twins! Great news!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Hello girls,
I received a call from the doctor's office today and they told me I & my husband will need to start on anti-biotics the day I start my injections. The anti-biotics will last 5 days.... I could not understand the reason for this. Did anyone else have anything like this? Please advise.


----------



## haj624

wantbabysoon said:


> Hello girls,
> I received a call from the doctor's office today and they told me I & my husband will need to start on anti-biotics the day I start my injections. The anti-biotics will last 5 days.... I could not understand the reason for this. Did anyone else have anything like this? Please advise.

my hubby had to start antibiotics and I started antibiotics I believe after my ER. Its just to make sure you aren't sick (for dh) and prevents infection for you


----------



## wantbabysoon

haj624 said:


> wantbabysoon said:
> 
> 
> Hello girls,
> I received a call from the doctor's office today and they told me I & my husband will need to start on anti-biotics the day I start my injections. The anti-biotics will last 5 days.... I could not understand the reason for this. Did anyone else have anything like this? Please advise.
> 
> my hubby had to start antibiotics and I started antibiotics I believe after my ER. Its just to make sure you aren't sick (for dh) and prevents infection for youClick to expand...

Thanks haj! I just worry about every minute detail now that the time is coming closer....


----------



## haj624

wantbabysoon said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantbabysoon said:
> 
> 
> Hello girls,
> I received a call from the doctor's office today and they told me I & my husband will need to start on anti-biotics the day I start my injections. The anti-biotics will last 5 days.... I could not understand the reason for this. Did anyone else have anything like this? Please advise.
> 
> my hubby had to start antibiotics and I started antibiotics I believe after my ER. Its just to make sure you aren't sick (for dh) and prevents infection for youClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks haj! I just worry about every minute detail now that the time is coming closer....Click to expand...

Trust me...ask anyone here I was a crazy lady...and when you get your BFP you will be even crazier about things!!! Sometimes I swear dh is going to strangle me!!!


----------



## Kelly9

ttc good luck!

Wanta I also was on antib's just part of protocol. 

MrsC did you ever get a scan during cycle to see how many follies you had? I'm guessing 2 or 3 with those numbers. 

georx congrats! This thread has an insane amount of twins! I won't be one of them!


----------



## MrsC8776

Kelly9 said:


> ttc good luck!
> 
> Wanta I also was on antib's just part of protocol.
> 
> MrsC did you ever get a scan during cycle to see how many follies you had? I'm guessing 2 or 3 with those numbers.
> 
> georx congrats! This thread has an insane amount of twins! I won't be one of them!

I did have a scan and I had 3 follies. 2 on my left and one on my right. They did say there was a higher chance of twins and a slim chance of triplets.


----------



## ksluice

haj624 said:


> wantbabysoon said:
> 
> 
> Hello girls,
> I received a call from the doctor's office today and they told me I & my husband will need to start on anti-biotics the day I start my injections. The anti-biotics will last 5 days.... I could not understand the reason for this. Did anyone else have anything like this? Please advise.
> 
> my hubby had to start antibiotics and I started antibiotics I believe after my ER. Its just to make sure you aren't sick (for dh) and prevents infection for youClick to expand...

Im on the schedule to start 7 days of cipro with the DH. I asked on these boards about it and at the docs and evidently some clinics do it and some don't. The doc said its to take the bacteria passed between partners out of the picture, just in case...


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Great numbers MrsC!

Congrats Georx!!

I'm hoping everyone's bfp will rub off and I will get the same!!


----------



## Kelly9

They old my other friend that to mrsC and she had three! It's possible. Can't wait till your scan july 31 right?


----------



## Jenn76

*Shorty:* Congrats on being PUPO!!! Sorry the Embryologist added stress to your transfer. Many ladies have become pregnant from less then perfect embyros so don't let it get you down. I think to test or not to test is up to you. I know that I will test because I won't be able to wait. But I know that testing before beta can be false. 

*Baby:* Yeah for triggering and good luck tomorrow!! 

*Tiffttc: *Congrats on getting to hear the baby's heartbeat that must be so awesome. Hope you are feeling well.

*TTC: *Wow 40 that's amazing, congrats on getting to trigger!! Good luck on Wednesday. 

*MrsC:* That's fantastic!!!! Quite a jump, so happy for you!!! :happydance:

*Georx:* :wohoo::oneofeach: That's fantastic news, congratulations and hope you have a healthy 9 months.

*Wantababy:* Both me and my hubby are on antibiotics as well right now. They just want to make sure we are both healthy for the ER day. Our clinic does this with everyone.

*AFM:* My Estrogen wasn't where they wanted it to be today so my meds were increased. Next appointment is Thursday so I am hoping to be in line by then.


----------



## MrsC8776

Kelly9 said:


> They old my other friend that to mrsC and she had three! It's possible. Can't wait till your scan july 31 right?

Yes the 31st! The only thing that would scare me about 3 is everyones health. Otherwise I will be ok. ALthough I might have to ask hubby to take a job in the states/ in town. :haha:



Jenn76 said:


> *Shorty:* Congrats on being PUPO!!! Sorry the Embryologist added stress to your transfer. Many ladies have become pregnant from less then perfect embyros so don't let it get you down. I think to test or not to test is up to you. I know that I will test because I won't be able to wait. But I know that testing before beta can be false.
> 
> *Baby:* Yeah for triggering and good luck tomorrow!!
> 
> *Tiffttc: *Congrats on getting to hear the baby's heartbeat that must be so awesome. Hope you are feeling well.
> 
> *TTC: *Wow 40 that's amazing, congrats on getting to trigger!! Good luck on Wednesday.
> 
> *MrsC:* That's fantastic!!!! Quite a jump, so happy for you!!!
> :happydance:
> 
> *Georx:* :wohoo::oneofeach: That's fantastic news, congratulations and hope you have a healthy 9 months.
> 
> *Wantababy:* Both me and my hubby are on antibiotics as well right now. They just want to make sure we are both healthy for the ER day. Our clinic does this with everyone.
> 
> *AFM:* My Estrogen wasn't where they wanted it to be today so my meds were increased. Next appointment is Thursday so I am hoping to be in line by then.

Thank you! Fx for Thursday.


----------



## wantbabysoon

You girls are so awesome!!!!!!!! Love you all!


----------



## Kelly9

mrsc yes I could imagine three on your own would be impossible, well I hope you'll get 2 instead :) My friend with the trips did very well though she was on bed rest for a time before delivering at about 34 weeks all babes were healthy and spent a few days in Nicu thats it. They were also great weights with no delays in milestones or anything. 

Atma any news?


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

I'm starting to get really nervous about the ER tomorrow. Not about the actual procedure but that they won't get any good eggs. I'm trying not to worry about it but I can't seem to help it.


----------



## azlissie

MrsC, that's a great 2nd beta!! I'm so happy for you!

Geo, congrats on the twinkies!

Babyonmyown, I'm sure everything will go great with ER tomorrow. You've got great quality eggs, I'm just sure of it!!

I'm stuck at this painfully boring conference for the next three days - it's such a huge waste of time but it is helping me think about something other than testing. Hope everyone's week is off to a great start!


----------



## drsquid

az- i found being stuck in court really helped.. took my mind off stuff


----------



## ksluice

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


BabyOnMyOwn said:


> I'm starting to get really nervous about the ER tomorrow. Not about the actual procedure but that they won't get any good eggs. I'm trying not to worry about it but I can't seem to help it.

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

I can't wait to hear your good news tomorrow BOMO!! Every crossable is crossed for you!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Bomo (good nickname for your actual bnb name lol) I hope all goes well you should be fine but I understand the worry, I worried right up till day 6 when they told us how many we got to freeze, just try to get a good nights sleep.


----------



## GettingBroody

Tiff - delighted the scan went so well!! 

TTC - good luck with ER tomor. Keeping fingers firmly crossed you won't be ill again :hugs:

MrsC - congrats on your great beta! I'm sure the two weeks to the scan will fly by!

Georx - more twins!! Double congratulations!! :dance::dance:

Wantbaby - haven't started my protocol yet but antibiotics are on the list of meds we'll have to take too...

Jenn - hope the increased meds do the trick!:thumbup:

Bomo(!) - good luck with ER. I'm sure all will be fine :hugs:


----------



## Tella

TTC With PCOS said:


> Just had my phone call ER is defiantly Wednesday 8:15!! Bloods were good only went up to 5000 so, trigger tonight at 8:15.
> 
> I'm a little nervous now as I know how i'll I was last time, but fingers crossed I will respond better this time.
> 
> x x x

GL for your ER tomorrow!!!! Fx;d for loads of heatlhy eggies



MrsC8776 said:


> TTC~ Good luck on Wednesday!
> 
> AFM~ I just got the call about my beta. 550.6! :happydance: 15dpo today. I have my first scan with the RE on the 31st.

:happydance::cloud9::happydance: That is awesome news!!!!



georx said:


> Hi Everyone, I've been absent from this thread for a few weeks, so busy! Anyway just wanted to update that I had my scan today and I have twins in there :D Thanks for the support everyone, and good luck to everyone in their journeys.

Congrats on the :baby::baby:



Jenn76 said:


> *Shorty:* Congrats on being PUPO!!! Sorry the Embryologist added stress to your transfer. Many ladies have become pregnant from less then perfect embyros so don't let it get you down. I think to test or not to test is up to you. I know that I will test because I won't be able to wait. But I know that testing before beta can be false.
> 
> *Baby:* Yeah for triggering and good luck tomorrow!!
> 
> *Tiffttc: *Congrats on getting to hear the baby's heartbeat that must be so awesome. Hope you are feeling well.
> 
> *TTC: *Wow 40 that's amazing, congrats on getting to trigger!! Good luck on Wednesday.
> 
> *MrsC:* That's fantastic!!!! Quite a jump, so happy for you!!! :happydance:
> 
> *Georx:* :wohoo::oneofeach: That's fantastic news, congratulations and hope you have a healthy 9 months.
> 
> *Wantababy:* Both me and my hubby are on antibiotics as well right now. They just want to make sure we are both healthy for the ER day. Our clinic does this with everyone.
> 
> *AFM:* My Estrogen wasn't where they wanted it to be today so my meds were increased. Next appointment is Thursday so I am hoping to be in line by then.

Sorry to hear you have to do more meds but it is for a good cause. Soon you will be PUPO



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> I'm starting to get really nervous about the ER tomorrow. Not about the actual procedure but that they won't get any good eggs. I'm trying not to worry about it but I can't seem to help it.

GL for your ER, Fx'd for loads of heatlhy eggies!!!!! And remember its all about quality not quantitiy.

AFM > CD6 boring boring boring


----------



## MommyMel

Hi ladies,

how is everyone ,,,,,, 

I got my Looooooooooooooooooooooooooong awaited last night ,,,, yes, yes, yes,,,,, i am still in shock.... feels like a dream........
just came from the docs did blood test now.....waiting for the call....

i did a test last night and within 5 seconds the second line was there,,,,, and again this morning,,,,,, oh my gosh..... its finally happening,,,,
Thank you Lord, you have answered my prayers..... 

thank you so much for always being here for me,through all the tough times.. .. and now i know that if i can do it, so can all us ladies, just a matter of time.... 

i still cant bilieve it,,,, shooooo
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120716-00461.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Tella

MommyMel said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> how is everyone ,,,,,,
> 
> I got my Looooooooooooooooooooooooooong awaited last night ,,,, yes, yes, yes,,,,, i am still in shock.... feels like a dream........
> just came from the docs did blood test now.....waiting for the call....
> 
> i did a test last night and within 5 seconds the second line was there,,,,, and again this morning,,,,,, oh my gosh..... its finally happening,,,,
> Thank you Lord, you have answered my prayers.....
> 
> thank you so much for always being here for me,through all the tough times.. .. and now i know that if i can do it, so can all us ladies, just a matter of time....
> 
> i still cant bilieve it,,,, shooooo

Awesome news!!!!!!!!!!!! Love the update signature. Now i just wait for the wonderful ticker!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> I'm starting to get really nervous about the ER tomorrow. Not about the actual procedure but that they won't get any good eggs. I'm trying not to worry about it but I can't seem to help it.

Good luck today!



MommyMel said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> how is everyone ,,,,,,
> 
> I got my Looooooooooooooooooooooooooong awaited last night ,,,, yes, yes, yes,,,,, i am still in shock.... feels like a dream........
> just came from the docs did blood test now.....waiting for the call....
> 
> i did a test last night and within 5 seconds the second line was there,,,,, and again this morning,,,,,, oh my gosh..... its finally happening,,,,
> Thank you Lord, you have answered my prayers.....
> 
> thank you so much for always being here for me,through all the tough times.. .. and now i know that if i can do it, so can all us ladies, just a matter of time....
> 
> i still cant bilieve it,,,, shooooo

Congrats!! Thats so exciting!! :happydance:


----------



## MoBaby

Awesome Mel!!! I'm still hoping for my natural bfp before I start bcp in August :) congrats!!!!!


----------



## MommyMel

HCG - 51000
5-6weeks .......
scan schedueled for mid Aug


----------



## michelle01

Bomo (love the shortened name!)...good luck with ER and I am sure you will get some great eggs :)

MommyMel - How exciting....Congrats!! :happydance:

Tella - I hear ya on the boring! I am waiting till 7/28 to remove this nuvaring and wait for AF to show. I hate the waiting part!


----------



## haj624

MommyMel-YAYYYY!!! H&H 9 months!!!:baby::baby::baby:


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Congratulations Mel!!


----------



## Atma

Its been a while since I posted, Work and a family wedding kept me busy. I am sorry if i am missing anyone

MrsC - huge congratulations, awesome beta!

kelly- Congrats on ur bfp!

Mommymel - congrats! This is a lucky thread

Mobaby - how we all wish for a natural bfp! Sincerely hope that happens to u. U still have a few more weeks to go. Good luck!

Tella, Michelle - ur wait will be over soon. Glad to see u back on this thread, Tella! How have u been?

Bomo (i love this name) - how did it go today?

Az - try to relax at the conference. Blieve me my second week of tww went by fast as i was totally distracted with work and family.

Jenn - hope the increased meds are helping?

Wantbaby - yes my husband was on an anitibiotic from day 1 to er day and 3 days for me from er day to et day 

Georx - Congratulations! Are u excited abt the twins?

Haj - how are u doing?

Bubu - r u still working a million hours? 

Chellesama - ur story brought tears! U r doing a great deed! Dont allow anyone to say things otherwise

Ttc - how r u doing? Hope all goes well in ur er tomorrow?

Gettingbroody - am doing well! Thx for asking! How r u?

Tiff - great that all went well with ur scan! 

Shorty - good choice! Wait it out...i cant as am addicted to hpts and appreciate girls like u who have the will power to wait

Swepakepa - glad ur dinner wasnt that big a deal, soon u will have a baby or two to flaunt 

Drsquid - r u still spending long hours at the court? How r u feeling?

Ksluice- Big hiiii, how r u?

Oneof14 - not very long before u start lupron

Daisyq - have u fixed a date for fet?

Ashknowsbest - how r u doing? How is the iui protocol? 

Afm - i have been getting bfps since sunday which is 9dp3dt and this morning i took a digital test and it said pregnant. Went for my beta this morning and waiting for the call.


----------



## haj624

Atma said:


> Its been a while since I posted, Work and a family wedding kept me busy. I am sorry if i am missing anyone
> 
> MrsC - huge congratulations, awesome beta!
> 
> kelly- Congrats on ur bfp!
> 
> Mommymel - congrats! This is a lucky thread
> 
> Mobaby - how we all wish for a natural bfp! Sincerely hope that happens to u. U still have a few more weeks to go. Good luck!
> 
> Tella, Michelle - ur wait will be over soon. Glad to see u back on this thread, Tella! How have u been?
> 
> Bomo (i love this name) - how did it go today?
> 
> Az - try to relax at the conference. Blieve me my second week of tww went by fast as i was totally distracted with work and family.
> 
> Jenn - hope the increased meds are helping?
> 
> Wantbaby - yes my husband was on an anitibiotic from day 1 to er day and 3 days for me from er day to et day
> 
> Georx - Congratulations! Are u excited abt the twins?
> 
> Haj - how are u doing?
> 
> Bubu - r u still working a million hours?
> 
> Chellesama - ur story brought tears! U r doing a great deed! Dont allow anyone to say things otherwise
> 
> Ttc - how r u doing? Hope all goes well in ur er tomorrow?
> 
> Gettingbroody - am doing well! Thx for asking! How r u?
> 
> Tiff - great that all went well with ur scan!
> 
> Shorty - good choice! Wait it out...i cant as am addicted to hpts and appreciate girls like u who have the will power to wait
> 
> Swepakepa - glad ur dinner wasnt that big a deal, soon u will have a baby or two to flaunt
> 
> Drsquid - r u still spending long hours at the court? How r u feeling?
> 
> Ksluice- Big hiiii, how r u?
> 
> Oneof14 - not very long before u start lupron
> 
> Daisyq - have u fixed a date for fet?
> 
> Ashknowsbest - how r u doing? How is the iui protocol?
> 
> Afm - i have been getting bfps since sunday which is 9dp3dt and this morning i took a digital test and it said pregnant. Went for my beta this morning and waiting for the call.

OMG Congrats on your BFP!!!!:baby::baby::baby: 

I'm doing good, I'll be 11 weeks tomorrow! Just cant wait for 1 more week so I can finally be 12 weeks!


----------



## MrsC8776

Atma~ Thank you and Congrats!! :happydance: Now just to see how many stuck for you!


----------



## BlueStorm

Wow I can't believe all the BFP's rolling in on this thread. It is out of control. :happydance:

Sorry for no personals right now but I am really busy at work and just wanted to give you all the news that we are having TWINS! Still in a bit of shock but I'm excited :headspin:


----------



## haj624

BlueStorm said:


> Wow I can't believe all the BFP's rolling in on this thread. It is out of control. :happydance:
> 
> Sorry for no personals right now but I am really busy at work and just wanted to give you all the news that we are having TWINS! Still in a bit of shock but I'm excited :headspin:

Congrats!!! So excited for you!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

BlueStorm said:


> Wow I can't believe all the BFP's rolling in on this thread. It is out of control. :happydance:
> 
> Sorry for no personals right now but I am really busy at work and just wanted to give you all the news that we are having TWINS! Still in a bit of shock but I'm excited :headspin:

Congrats again!! :happydance:


----------



## oneof14

OMG!!! ATMA, BLUE & MOMMYMEL!!! Huge congrats!! Ladies, it makes me so excited to get started. SO many BFP's and so many twins!!! yay!


----------



## DaisyQ

Atma, Blue, & Mel, huge congratulations!

Atma, my FET cycle will start August 3rd (I'm on bcp now), with the actual transfer happening around August 18-24...


----------



## oneof14

Yay, Daisy - so close to your BFP!!!!! I hope to have my ET around that time. I am currently on BCP as well...


----------



## BlueStorm

Yay Daisy!!! I can't wait for you to start. It is so soon now. You should have seen how empty the office was this morning I was the only one there


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks one! We are always cycle buddies it seems. Hopefully we will soonbe pregnancy buddies instead. 

Blue! Lol. I know! I was there last week, and it was deserted!


----------



## oneof14

We will both get our BFP by the end of August!!


----------



## bubumaci

MommyMel said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> how is everyone ,,,,,,
> 
> I got my Looooooooooooooooooooooooooong awaited last night ,,,, yes, yes, yes,,,,, i am still in shock.... feels like a dream........
> just came from the docs did blood test now.....waiting for the call....
> 
> i did a test last night and within 5 seconds the second line was there,,,,, and again this morning,,,,,, oh my gosh..... its finally happening,,,,
> Thank you Lord, you have answered my prayers.....
> 
> thank you so much for always being here for me,through all the tough times.. .. and now i know that if i can do it, so can all us ladies, just a matter of time....
> 
> i still cant bilieve it,,,, shooooo

Yayyy - Congratulations :happydance: :hugs:



Atma said:


> Bubu - r u still working a million hours?
> 
> Afm - i have been getting bfps since sunday which is 9dp3dt and this morning i took a digital test and it said pregnant. Went for my beta this morning and waiting for the call.

Hi Atma :wave: ... no, it's calming down now, thank goodness! Drove to Stuttgart for an audit this morning (thanks to traffic and roadworks, took 4 hours) and then back again this evening (2 hours 20 mins :D)

Congratulations :happydance: :hugs: that is awesome news, I am so happy for you!!! Can't wait for the numbers :)



BlueStorm said:


> Wow I can't believe all the BFP's rolling in on this thread. It is out of control. :happydance:
> 
> Sorry for no personals right now but I am really busy at work and just wanted to give you all the news that we are having TWINS! Still in a bit of shock but I'm excited :headspin:

Congratulations Blue! That's wonderful news ... and ... more TWINS :)

AFM : tomorrow morning I go in to see how my natural follicles are developing and to get blood tested. Once I have ovulated, on the next day they will be thawing ... and four days after that, ET ... so, fx'd that it all goes well :)

SPRINKLING :dust: for all you lovely ladies!


----------



## michelle01

Atma & Blue...CONGRATS :happydance: Twins are booming on here :)

I will be joining you DaisyQ and One! My ER will be sometime 8/14-8/17....and hopefully all of us will be announcing our BFP :) I am done with BC on 7/28 and starting stimming once AF shows after that.

Yay Haj, one more week until you are done with your first trimester!!! :)


----------



## haj624

You have no idea. I can't wait!!!
Its been a week today since my last sono so I'm getting that I need to see they're growing and hearts are beating anxiousness lol. The next week neeeeeds to go by fast!!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Ok, quick update then I'm going to lay down for a bit. They only got 5 eggs. Hopefully a couple of those will work. The ER went pretty well and all seemed to be good until I got up to get dressed. Sorry if this is TMI, but at that point I started bleeding. . . A LOT. I passed two big clots and they ended up having to take me back in and put a couple of stitches inside me. I guess one of the needles hit an artery that decided to bleed a lot. Scared the living daylights out of me (to put it mildly). I felt bad for the dr and nurses as I started bawling when they took me back in to do the stitches. Not because it hurt (which is what they thought), but because I was freaked out.

I'm at my mom's house now and everything seems to be ok (no more heavy bleeding).

On a side note, Congrats on the BFP's and the twins!! Yay!!


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats blue!!! I'm excited all these twins and bfps!


----------



## Atma

Bomo - so sorry to hear abt the er injury! Take good care and get some rest. 

Haj - guess every bit is a wait! I am past tww but realize its going to be a long road, plenty of waiting. 

Bubu - u r a supergirl, on the road or so many hours!! Ur fet is fast approaching, yay!

Blue - congrats!

Daisyq, michelle an one - u r pretty close! Very soon u will be announcing bfps.

Afm - thank you for all ur positive vibes. my beta 1 number is 91. Am happy even if its one, will certainly take more :happydance:


----------



## michelle01

Baby - Glad you are OK; I couldn't imagine how scary that was. That is good you have your mom to help you out today! And remember, you only need 1 for this process to work! Rest up, you deserve it :hugs:


----------



## ShortyA22

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Ok, quick update then I'm going to lay down for a bit. They only got 5 eggs. Hopefully a couple of those will work. The ER went pretty well and all seemed to be good until I got up to get dressed. Sorry if this is TMI, but at that point I started bleeding. . . A LOT. I passed two big clots and they ended up having to take me back in and put a couple of stitches inside me. I guess one of the needles hit an artery that decided to bleed a lot. Scared the living daylights out of me (to put it mildly). I felt bad for the dr and nurses as I started bawling when they took me back in to do the stitches. Not because it hurt (which is what they thought), but because I was freaked out.
> 
> I'm at my mom's house now and everything seems to be ok (no more heavy bleeding).
> 
> On a side note, Congrats on the BFP's and the twins!! Yay!!


I'm sorry you had to go through all that! Ill keep you in my thoughts and prayers for very good embryos to develop


----------



## haj624

Atma said:


> Bomo - so sorry to hear abt the er injury! Take good care and get some rest.
> 
> Haj - guess every bit is a wait! I am past tww but realize its going to be a long road, plenty of waiting.
> 
> Bubu - u r a supergirl, on the road or so many hours!! Ur fet is fast approaching, yay!
> 
> Blue - congrats!
> 
> Daisyq, michelle an one - u r pretty close! Very soon u will be announcing bfps.
> 
> Afm - thank you for all ur positive vibes. my beta 1 number is 91. Am happy even if its one, will certainly take more :happydance:

yeah you dont stop worrying after your bfp...but I guess thats part of being a mom (or mom to be)! Congrats on an awesome beta!!!:baby::baby::baby:


----------



## BlueStorm

Babu - glad everything is ok, that sure is scary


----------



## chellesama

Yay Atma, Blue, Kelly, and MommyMel! What a great start to the week!

Michelle, DaisyQ, and Oneof14, you'll be peeing positives in no time.

Bomo, blood is always scary but it sounds like you handled it better than I did, honey. Sending good thoughts towards your eggs so that they'll totally be attracted to that :spermy: and make some healthy, beautiful embryos for you!

Bubu, sounds like your FET is moving right along. Nice!

Mobaby and Tella, I'm hoping you guys will be the next BFP before IVF crew.

Raelynn, I'm hoping that things are going all right for you and your little slowpoke baby is just getting him/herself revved up. Fingers crossed for your next beta.

Anyone I'm forgetting to mention, I still care! The heat to day is frying my brain, but if it means we get some rain, I'll happily fry.


----------



## drsquid

bomo- oy on the bleeding but glad they got 5. fingers crossed for you


new bfps- yay

afm- im a bit freaked.. 6wks 6 days. check yesterday and all was good. had brown blood today. no red, no real cramps etc but still freaked out. official ob appt is tomorrow.


----------



## haj624

drsquid said:


> bomo- oy on the bleeding but glad they got 5. fingers crossed for you
> 
> 
> new bfps- yay
> 
> afm- im a bit freaked.. 6wks 6 days. check yesterday and all was good. had brown blood today. no red, no real cramps etc but still freaked out. official ob appt is tomorrow.

i'm sure everything is fine :hugs: let us know how it goes!


----------



## oneof14

chellesama said:


> Yay Atma, Blue, Kelly, and MommyMel! What a great start to the week!
> 
> Michelle, DaisyQ, and Oneof14, you'll be peeing positives in no time.
> 
> Bomo, blood is always scary but it sounds like you handled it better than I did, honey. Sending good thoughts towards your eggs so that they'll totally be attracted to that :spermy: and make some healthy, beautiful embryos for you!
> 
> Bubu, sounds like your FET is moving right along. Nice!
> 
> Mobaby and Tella, I'm hoping you guys will be the next BFP before IVF crew.
> 
> Raelynn, I'm hoping that things are going all right for you and your little slowpoke baby is just getting him/herself revved up. Fingers crossed for your next beta.
> 
> Anyone I'm forgetting to mention, I still care! The heat to day is frying my brain, but if it means we get some rain, I'll happily fry.

I hope so!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Squid, hopefully it's nothing, just your beans snuggling in. Let us know how it goes tomorrow.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Thank you all for the positive words. I can't begin to explain how nice it is to have all of you who understand what I am going through. My family and friends try but they aren't in the situation. I'm sorry I haven't been doing personal messages lately but it is hard to do from my phone. I'm thinking of each of you though in the different phases of this journey.

As we left the clinic my brother told me about another friend who is pregnant. He said he figured I would rather hear it from him then read it on Facebook.

I know 5 isn't bad especially with my diminished reserve but it was hard to hear the dr tell the woman next to me they retrieved 17 eggs after hearing I had 5. I keep reminding myself it only takes 1. As for the blood... Def the scariest thing so far. It all seems to be under control now and I'm not really that uncomfortable at all. I haven't had to take any of the vicadin.

Drs, I hope everything is ok!! Hopefully your little guys are just getting comfy.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Thank you all for the positive words. I can't begin to explain how nice it is to have all of you who understand what I am going through. My family and friends try but they aren't in the situation. I'm sorry I haven't been doing personal messages lately but it is hard to do from my phone. I'm thinking of each of you though in the different phases of this journey.

As we left the clinic my brother told me about another friend who is pregnant. He said he figured I would rather hear it from him then read it on Facebook.

I know 5 isn't bad especially with my diminished reserve but it was hard to hear the dr tell the woman next to me they retrieved 17 eggs after hearing I had 5. I keep reminding myself it only takes 1. As for the blood... Def the scariest thing so far. It all seems to be under control now and I'm not really that uncomfortable at all. I haven't had to take any of the vicadin.

Drs, I hope everything is ok!! Hopefully your little guys are just getting comfy.


----------



## ksluice

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Ok, quick update then I'm going to lay down for a bit. They only got 5 eggs. Hopefully a couple of those will work. The ER went pretty well and all seemed to be good until I got up to get dressed. Sorry if this is TMI, but at that point I started bleeding. . . A LOT. I passed two big clots and they ended up having to take me back in and put a couple of stitches inside me. I guess one of the needles hit an artery that decided to bleed a lot. Scared the living daylights out of me (to put it mildly). I felt bad for the dr and nurses as I started bawling when they took me back in to do the stitches. Not because it hurt (which is what they thought), but because I was freaked out.
> 
> I'm at my mom's house now and everything seems to be ok (no more heavy bleeding).
> 
> On a side note, Congrats on the BFP's and the twins!! Yay!!

BOMO--you go lie down. i am so sorry your ER became so scary. I would have freaked too, but thank goodness it happened while you were still there. Glad you're in family care for the next few! 5 eggs is good--FXed!!


----------



## ksluice

DaisyQ said:


> Squid, hopefully it's nothing, just your beans snuggling in. Let us know how it goes tomorrow.

I'm thinking this explanation too...sending you lots of peaceful and calming thoughts!!:hugs:

lots of :hugs: and :dust: to everyone! I'm starting to believe just being on this forum might be lucky for the IVFs :)


----------



## michelle01

Squid - I am sure everything is OK and agreed with the others; just your bean snuggling in! :hugs: I can't wait to hear how things go tomorrow!


----------



## Kelly9

Omg so much happening on this thread! Congrats to you blue on twins and YAY ATMA!!!!!! I was wondering about you ,worried you had bad news since you were away for a bit glad to see I was wrong. Also congrats mommy mel!

Oneof, daisy and tella you guys will be starting soon.

My clinic doesn't do betas but I woke up to some spotting this morning so I freaked and went into the docs, they did a beta hoping to have results tomorrow they also booked a scan for me at about 5 weeks though not sure I'll see much. Just a bit freaked out but doing better now that I didn't see any pink last time I peed. Also got a pregnant 2-3 on my digi this morning at only 12dpo which means hcg would be at least 200 and for 12dpo thats pretty good. Tests still staying dark so I'm praying super hard that the pink was nothing and tulip continues to grow. Any extra prayers would be welcome.


----------



## Kelly9

DrS ooo I completely understand same thing for me only I'm so early. Hoping it's nothing for you to.

Bomo, you only need one, we only had 6 fertilize out of 7 mature.


----------



## haj624

kelly, ill be thinking of you:hugs:


----------



## oneof14

Kelly, Im thinking of you! Hoping for a high Beta tomorrow!!

Drs, hopefully its your lil beans snuggling in for the long 9 months.


----------



## MoBaby

drs: im sure all is fine :) let us know how it goes...
kelly: hope spotting is nothing. the 2-3 on digi is encoraging!
bomo: how scary! hope you feel okay now. just take it easy  i bet those 5 end up being awesome and you get your bfp!


----------



## never2late70

This thread moves so quickly! How do some of you find the time to respond to everyone :dohh:

Gosh, just please know that I am reading every post and praying for everyone. :hugs:

Congratulations on all the BFP's :happydance:

Congratulations on all the PUPO's :happydance:

Take it easy all you ER lovely's :flower:

A good distraction for all of you in the TWW is the series "50 shades of Grey" :blush:

Times coming up quickly for all of us just about to begin :thumbup:

Thinking about you DrSquid :) 

Prayers and Blessings to you all! :hugs:

AFM: Still on BCP plan on stopping on the 31st. Baseline US/labs on 8/3:thumbup: 

~Angie


----------



## ShortyA22

drsquid said:


> bomo- oy on the bleeding but glad they got 5. fingers crossed for you
> 
> 
> new bfps- yay
> 
> afm- im a bit freaked.. 6wks 6 days. check yesterday and all was good. had brown blood today. no red, no real cramps etc but still freaked out. official ob appt is tomorrow.




never2late70 said:


> This thread moves so quickly! How do some of you find the time to respond to everyone :dohh:
> 
> Gosh, just please know that I am reading every post and praying for everyone. :hugs:
> 
> Congratulations on all the BFP's :happydance:
> 
> Congratulations on all the PUPO's :happydance:
> 
> Take it easy all you ER lovely's :flower:
> 
> A good distraction for all of you in the TWW is the series "50 shades of Grey" :blush:
> 
> Times coming up quickly for all of us just about to begin :thumbup:
> 
> Thinking about you DrSquid :)
> 
> Prayers and Blessings to you all! :hugs:
> 
> AFM: Still on BCP plan on stopping on the 31st. Baseline US/labs on 8/3:thumbup:
> 
> ~Angie

I'm also reading 50 shades of grey


----------



## wantbabysoon

Wow so exciting to see the series of BCP and so many twins!! ATMA, BLUE & MOMMYMEL!!! Huge congrats!!
Kelly - Good that you get some time to rest!

AFM, had my injection training appointment today and walked out of there overwhelmed with information. It's just way too much information in a span of 2 hours. I start Lupron on 21st July... ER tentatively is on 8/10 ...


----------



## never2late70

wantbabysoon said:


> Wow so exciting to see the series of BCP and so many twins!! ATMA, BLUE & MOMMYMEL!!! Huge congrats!!
> Kelly - Good that you get some time to rest!
> 
> AFM, had my injection training appointment today and walked out of there overwhelmed with information. It's just way too much information in a span of 2 hours. I start Lupron on 21st July... ER tentatively is on 8/10 ...

I get to do that this Friday :hugs:


----------



## MrsC8776

bubumaci said:


> AFM : tomorrow morning I go in to see how my natural follicles are developing and to get blood tested. Once I have ovulated, on the next day they will be thawing ... and four days after that, ET ... so, fx'd that it all goes well :)
> 
> SPRINKLING :dust: for all you lovely ladies!

Good luck tomorrow! Not much longer until you will be PUPO.



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Ok, quick update then I'm going to lay down for a bit. They only got 5 eggs. Hopefully a couple of those will work. The ER went pretty well and all seemed to be good until I got up to get dressed. Sorry if this is TMI, but at that point I started bleeding. . . A LOT. I passed two big clots and they ended up having to take me back in and put a couple of stitches inside me. I guess one of the needles hit an artery that decided to bleed a lot. Scared the living daylights out of me (to put it mildly). I felt bad for the dr and nurses as I started bawling when they took me back in to do the stitches. Not because it hurt (which is what they thought), but because I was freaked out.
> 
> I'm at my mom's house now and everything seems to be ok (no more heavy bleeding).
> 
> On a side note, Congrats on the BFP's and the twins!! Yay!!

I'm sorry for everything that happened but I'm glad you were there when the bleeding started. The 5 eggs that they got will grow strong for you and become your LO's! 



Atma said:


> Bomo - so sorry to hear abt the er injury! Take good care and get some rest.
> 
> Haj - guess every bit is a wait! I am past tww but realize its going to be a long road, plenty of waiting.
> 
> Bubu - u r a supergirl, on the road or so many hours!! Ur fet is fast approaching, yay!
> 
> Blue - congrats!
> 
> Daisyq, michelle an one - u r pretty close! Very soon u will be announcing bfps.
> 
> Afm - thank you for all ur positive vibes. my beta 1 number is 91. Am happy even if its one, will certainly take more :happydance:

:happydance: Thats a great beta! 



drsquid said:


> bomo- oy on the bleeding but glad they got 5. fingers crossed for you
> 
> 
> new bfps- yay
> 
> afm- im a bit freaked.. 6wks 6 days. check yesterday and all was good. had brown blood today. no red, no real cramps etc but still freaked out. official ob appt is tomorrow.

Good luck tomorrow. Fx everything is ok. 



Kelly9 said:


> Omg so much happening on this thread! Congrats to you blue on twins and YAY ATMA!!!!!! I was wondering about you ,worried you had bad news since you were away for a bit glad to see I was wrong. Also congrats mommy mel!
> 
> Oneof, daisy and tella you guys will be starting soon.
> 
> My clinic doesn't do betas but I woke up to some spotting this morning so I freaked and went into the docs, they did a beta hoping to have results tomorrow they also booked a scan for me at about 5 weeks though not sure I'll see much. Just a bit freaked out but doing better now that I didn't see any pink last time I peed. Also got a pregnant 2-3 on my digi this morning at only 12dpo which means hcg would be at least 200 and for 12dpo thats pretty good. Tests still staying dark so I'm praying super hard that the pink was nothing and tulip continues to grow. Any extra prayers would be welcome.

Thinking of you! 



never2late70 said:


> This thread moves so quickly! How do some of you find the time to respond to everyone :dohh:
> 
> Gosh, just please know that I am reading every post and praying for everyone. :hugs:
> 
> Congratulations on all the BFP's :happydance:
> 
> Congratulations on all the PUPO's :happydance:
> 
> Take it easy all you ER lovely's :flower:
> 
> A good distraction for all of you in the TWW is the series "50 shades of Grey" :blush:
> 
> Times coming up quickly for all of us just about to begin :thumbup:
> 
> Thinking about you DrSquid :)
> 
> Prayers and Blessings to you all! :hugs:
> 
> AFM: Still on BCP plan on stopping on the 31st. Baseline US/labs on 8/3:thumbup:
> 
> ~Angie

Not much longer now!


----------



## Jenn76

*MommyMel: *:happydance: Congrats on getting your :bfp: Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months.

*Atma:* :yipee::yipee::yipee: Congrats!!!!!!!! 91 is a great start.

It's like twinmania on this thread, congrats *Blue*!!!! I want twins too! :thumbup:

*Angie, Daisy, Michelle and Oneof:* Almost there..... August is so close and you'll be on your way. :happydance: :bfp: X4!!

*Bubumaci:* Good luck tomorrow, you will be PUPO in no time!!!

*BOMO:* Wow what an eventful day for you, yeah for getting 5, you only need one. Hope you feel better and just think of what a funny story this will be one day when you tell your baby that comes out of this. 

*Drsquid:* Good luck tomorrow. Spotting is normal in the first trimester. FX for good news tomorrow.

*Kelly:* Same message as above, spotting is normal in the first trimester so try not to stress over it. I'm glad you're getting a beta number I'm sure that will put you at ease. FX for a high number. Praying for you.

*Angie and Shorty:* There is nothing like a little Christian Grey to make the time pass away. :blush:

*Wantbaby*: I felt the same after my training luckily they gave me a video that I have watched two times. That plus the lovely ladies here that have so much knowledge and are so supportive. You'll do fine, and soon will get your BFP. Good luck!


----------



## azlissie

Mommymel, congrats on the natural BFP! So exciting!

Atma, that's a great beta! You got your first positive right around where I am now - I'm so tempted to test!

Blue, yay for twins!! That's so cool.

Kelly & Drs, I'm sendin you positive vibes - I really hope the spotting turns out to be no big deal.

AFM, I had some major stomach problems today & I'm a little worried it was a gallbladder problem. If I had ended up going to urgent care I would have broken down & tested first. I took some Tums & a nap and woke up feeling a lot better, so I have no idea what's going on. What a crappy day!


----------



## ksluice

wantbabysoon said:


> Wow so exciting to see the series of BCP and so many twins!! ATMA, BLUE & MOMMYMEL!!! Huge congrats!!
> Kelly - Good that you get some time to rest!
> 
> AFM, had my injection training appointment today and walked out of there overwhelmed with information. It's just way too much information in a span of 2 hours. I start Lupron on 21st July... ER tentatively is on 8/10 ...

Hey we're more or less IVF cycle buddies. :happydance: I'm on lupron now, but with the long protocol, and supposed to start stims on the 28th


----------



## BlueStorm

Drsquid and Kelly- I have had spotting since 2 days post transfer. My clinic keeps assuring me it is fine ans some woman experience this. As long as you are not filling up a pad within 20 mins. I am no where near that only some spotting when I wipe pretty much. I know its scary but try not to worry too much


----------



## oneof14

wantbabysoon said:


> Wow so exciting to see the series of BCP and so many twins!! ATMA, BLUE & MOMMYMEL!!! Huge congrats!!
> Kelly - Good that you get some time to rest!
> 
> AFM, had my injection training appointment today and walked out of there overwhelmed with information. It's just way too much information in a span of 2 hours. I start Lupron on 21st July... ER tentatively is on 8/10 ...

We're almost stimming buddies, I start lupron on July 29th. I felt the same way about my training it was the same day as my saline sono and our therapist appt. needless to say I walked out of there with a migraine! One you get going, it's a breeze!


----------



## azlissie

Ladies, I am so upset right now. I think AF is on her way - I had some spotting just now. I can't believe it might be over before I even got the chance to test. I'm crushed & just don't know what's wrong with me.


----------



## Kelly9

could be implantation spotting are you on progesterone and esterase for lining support? If you are it's unlikely it would be your period as the meds would stop you from having one. I hope it's just your embies getting snug. Have you tested yet?


----------



## MrsC8776

azlissie said:


> Ladies, I am so upset right now. I think AF is on her way - I had some spotting just now. I can't believe it might be over before I even got the chance to test. I'm crushed & just don't know what's wrong with me.

:hugs: You are not out yet! Spotting can be ok. When did you plan on testing? Anyway you could test now?


----------



## azlissie

I was on 1ml PIO for the first 7 days, then when my progesterone came back low (18.6) they bumped it up to 2ml & I've done that the past 5 days. I just have a really bad feeling that it's AF. Plus my boobs stopped being sore today - pretty sure I'm out :(


----------



## ksluice

oh AZ! :hugs: i agree with the others not to count yourself out just yet. I can't speak to PIO, but during my teaching they definitely mentioned that crinone can cause you to spot right around when you would get your period--but not to worry if it happened. Did anyone get that warning for PIO?

Also, my acupuncture dr. says we misunderstand what implantation means...its not just an attachment done in a couple of minutes, but takes days, even a week for the blast to burrow in--so don't rule that out either. 

Fingers crossed you get some good news soon!


----------



## GettingBroody

MommyMel - wow, a natural bfp!! I'd almost forgotten that they exist!:haha: HUGE Congratulations!! :wohoo:

Atma - I can't believe you made us read through so many personals before we got to your bfp!! Thrilled for you - congratulations!! :yipee:

Blue - the amount of twins of here is crazy! Double congrats! :dance::dance: 


Bubu - good luck with your apt today! Won't be long now til your FET :thumbup:

Bomo - so sorry you had such a scary ER :flower: Glad you are feeling fine now though. Congrats on your 5 eggs. Looking forward to your updates!

DrS and Kelly - I'm sure all is good with your little beans. Like the others said spotting is very normal in first tri. All this is very easy to say when you're not actually in the situation though and I'm sure the actuality is much scarier. Take care and keep us posted :hugs:



ksluice said:


> lots of :hugs: and :dust: to everyone! I'm starting to believe just being on this forum might be lucky for the IVFs :)

I agree! It certainly keeps me very positive that my time will come!




never2late70 said:


> A good distraction for all of you in the TWW is the series "50 shades of Grey" :blush:

I dunno! After a while all the :sex: just gets a bit boring!!! I found myself skimming through it trying to get back to the story! (Doesn't mean I won't be reading the rest of the series though:haha:)

Angie, Daisy, Michelle, Oneof and Ksluice - hope the next few weeks pass nice and quickly! :coffee:

Azlissie - try not to give up hope yet. Sending lots of :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## bubumaci

BOMO - I hope you are feeling much better now! Don't forget : it is quality not quantity that matters... if you have too many, you can suffer from overstimulation, be much sorer afterwards... :hugs: I am sure your five are working away for you right now - and you just take it easy. I think we all forget way to quickly, that it is an operation - it is surgery and our bodies have a lot to process... hormone overdose, surgery, the emotional element...

AFM ... the doctor seemed to think that OV is a while away. They took blood, so I will get the results later - doctor said that I should probably make an appointment in 5 days time. They will tell me what to do when they give me the blood results in the online portal, so I can update then. I really thought I'd be O-ing in about three days..


----------



## michelle01

Az & Kelly - thinking of you both :hugs:

Never - I am right there with you; stopping BC on 7/28 and they told me to wait till I get AF to call them and then go in on day 3 for baseline & u/s. My meds are coming today, never thought I would be happy for them! Hopefully the next 2 weeks go quickly for both of us :)

Wantbabysoon - When the nurse went over my injections for my first IVF, I left there with so many more questions. What helped me was u-tube; there are so many videos posted on how to do the injections. I watched them and felt so much more comfortable and after awhile, it becomes much easier! Good luck and I will be having ER shortly after you, the week of 8/14-8/17.


----------



## bubumaci

OK... so bloodwork is there - everything still "normal" so I have made an appointment for Monday morning for another ultrasound and blood test... Well, I guess if I O some time next week, then I should be getting my results from the beta round about my birthday... would make for a nice pressie if its a :bfp: ... :)


----------



## never2late70

AZ: Hang in there. You're not out just yet. :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Az has the spotting stopped? Or have you tested yet?

bubu I think it's normal to have a later ov after an ivf cycle, hoping you get your surprise bfp. My son was a natural miracle bfp the month before we were going to do ivf the first time so it does happen. 

My pink has stayed away, just tan cm with my progesterone discharge when I wipe. Going in for second beta tomorrow still waiting on yesterdays results. God I hate how long it takes.


----------



## ksluice

Wonderful news Kelly!!! Can't wait to hear the good news your results will bring!


----------



## michelle01

Hang in there Kelly! I do remember having some light pinkish spotting on my first cycle and completely was freaking out, however, that turned out I believe to be the eggies snuggling in. So lots of :dust: your way! And cannot wait for your beta results...the waiting is the worst part in this process :hugs:


----------



## ShortyA22

I'm 3 days past a 5 day transfer-- I'm noticing a lot of ppl are having a light spotting and are pregnant.. Should I be concerned that i haven't had any?? My trigger should be gone tomorrow!


----------



## drsquid

shorty- i am 7 weeks today. i got spotting yesterday at 6 weeks 6 days. nothing before.. so... no i wouldnt worry about spotting. implantation bleeding is super UNCOMMON


----------



## jchic

Michelle - we are going to be starting around the same time! YAY! My meds come sat!


----------



## ksluice

ShortyA22 said:


> I'm 3 days past a 5 day transfer-- I'm noticing a lot of ppl are having a light spotting and are pregnant.. Should I be concerned that i haven't had any?? My trigger should be gone tomorrow!

OOOh, that is so exciting Shorty!! R u testing or waiting?


----------



## BlueStorm

Shorty - Everyone is different so I don't think you can really judge on that. Many woman don't have IB


----------



## haj624

ShortyA22 said:


> I'm 3 days past a 5 day transfer-- I'm noticing a lot of ppl are having a light spotting and are pregnant.. Should I be concerned that i haven't had any?? My trigger should be gone tomorrow!

I never had any spotting...I just had cramping before my BFP


----------



## michelle01

jchic said:


> Michelle - we are going to be starting around the same time! YAY! My meds come sat!

Yipee!! I never thought I would be happy to get meds :wacko: but it makes this so real again and now all I keep thinking just another month or so and hopefully I will be PUPO! So glad you are starting soon too. There are a bunch of us starting around the same time so it will be nice to hear everyones progress :)


----------



## ShortyA22

drsquid said:


> shorty- i am 7 weeks today. i got spotting yesterday at 6 weeks 6 days. nothing before.. so... no i wouldnt worry about spotting. implantation bleeding is super UNCOMMON

How is everything going for u?? Congrats as we'll

I've tried not to get my hopes up bc they pretty much told me the embryos we transferred weren't good quality- but the dr did say bc they aren't textbook perfect doesn't mean your body won't accept them as perfect. And they have seen ppl get preg with triplets with worse quality. It's just hard to accept bc everything went perfect and the embryos were perfect all week.. But all I can do is stay positive at this point-- 
Another positive note-- my mother n law is a very religious lady and she came to see me last night to pray.. As she rubbed my belly and began to pray- she started speaking in tongues and she prayed harder-- I felt flutters moving around inside and it felt so real.. 
I'm a Christian and I believe in God but we aren't really religious and we don't make it to church like we should... But my father in law is a Bishop at a Penecostal Church and they are very religious..

I just felt it meant something bc yesterday would have actuall started implantation day and she hasnt been over to our house in a while and she said she had to come see me yesterday. So tht really relIeved me some.. If this doesn't work this time then it's just not our time but I have faith


----------



## ShortyA22

haj624 said:


> ShortyA22 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 3 days past a 5 day transfer-- I'm noticing a lot of ppl are having a light spotting and are pregnant.. Should I be concerned that i haven't had any?? My trigger should be gone tomorrow!
> 
> I never had any spotting...I just had cramping before my BFPClick to expand...

I've had mild cramping.. Nothing unbearable though. How was yours?


----------



## ShortyA22

ksluice said:


> ShortyA22 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 3 days past a 5 day transfer-- I'm noticing a lot of ppl are having a light spotting and are pregnant.. Should I be concerned that i haven't had any?? My trigger should be gone tomorrow!
> 
> OOOh, that is so exciting Shorty!! R u testing or waiting?Click to expand...

Well I'm trying to wait... But not sure.. My beta preg test is Tuesdaybthe 24th so it's scheduled 9 days after a 5 day transfer. My dr recommended if I wanted to do hpt to wait until the morning of my beta bc they are already testing early as they can..
What do u think?


----------



## haj624

ShortyA22 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShortyA22 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 3 days past a 5 day transfer-- I'm noticing a lot of ppl are having a light spotting and are pregnant.. Should I be concerned that i haven't had any?? My trigger should be gone tomorrow!
> 
> I never had any spotting...I just had cramping before my BFPClick to expand...
> 
> I've had mild cramping.. Nothing unbearable though. How was yours?Click to expand...

Mine kinda felt like period cramps were starting...nothing crazy


----------



## ShortyA22

haj624 said:


> ShortyA22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShortyA22 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 3 days past a 5 day transfer-- I'm noticing a lot of ppl are having a light spotting and are pregnant.. Should I be concerned that i haven't had any?? My trigger should be gone tomorrow!
> 
> I never had any spotting...I just had cramping before my BFPClick to expand...
> 
> I've had mild cramping.. Nothing unbearable though. How was yours?Click to expand...
> 
> Mine kinda felt like period cramps were starting...nothing crazyClick to expand...


Ok thanks.. That makes me feel better.. Its hard not to focus on all that. The wait is horrific lol


----------



## haj624

ShortyA22 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShortyA22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShortyA22 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 3 days past a 5 day transfer-- I'm noticing a lot of ppl are having a light spotting and are pregnant.. Should I be concerned that i haven't had any?? My trigger should be gone tomorrow!
> 
> I never had any spotting...I just had cramping before my BFPClick to expand...
> 
> I've had mild cramping.. Nothing unbearable though. How was yours?Click to expand...
> 
> Mine kinda felt like period cramps were starting...nothing crazyClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok thanks.. That makes me feel better.. Its hard not to focus on all that. The wait is horrific lolClick to expand...

I know its the worst. But after you get your BFP you're waiting nervously btwn each sono...so the waiting never ends lol:dohh:


----------



## ksluice

ShortyA22 said:


> ksluice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShortyA22 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 3 days past a 5 day transfer-- I'm noticing a lot of ppl are having a light spotting and are pregnant.. Should I be concerned that i haven't had any?? My trigger should be gone tomorrow!
> 
> OOOh, that is so exciting Shorty!! R u testing or waiting?Click to expand...
> 
> Well I'm trying to wait... But not sure.. My beta preg test is Tuesdaybthe 24th so it's scheduled 9 days after a 5 day transfer. My dr recommended if I wanted to do hpt to wait until the morning of my beta bc they are already testing early as they can..
> What do u think?Click to expand...

:shrug: I haven't a clue! Testing for me is a moment by moment thing. One minute I am waiting til nature tells me and the next I'm testing RIGHT NOW. I have no idea what I'll do when I am where you are, just wondering what you were thinking :hugs:


----------



## ShortyA22

haj624 said:


> ShortyA22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShortyA22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShortyA22 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 3 days past a 5 day transfer-- I'm noticing a lot of ppl are having a light spotting and are pregnant.. Should I be concerned that i haven't had any?? My trigger should be gone tomorrow!
> 
> I never had any spotting...I just had cramping before my BFPClick to expand...
> 
> I've had mild cramping.. Nothing unbearable though. How was yours?Click to expand...
> 
> Mine kinda felt like period cramps were starting...nothing crazyClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok thanks.. That makes me feel better.. Its hard not to focus on all that. The wait is horrific lolClick to expand...
> 
> I know its the worst. But after you get your BFP you're waiting nervously btwn each sono...so the waiting never ends lol:dohh:Click to expand...

I know.. I have a 6 yr old from a previous relationship and I got pregnant while on bcp an I didn't know until I was 6 weeks pregnant so this has been difficult as I'm an already overly impatient person


----------



## haj624

ShortyA22 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShortyA22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShortyA22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShortyA22 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 3 days past a 5 day transfer-- I'm noticing a lot of ppl are having a light spotting and are pregnant.. Should I be concerned that i haven't had any?? My trigger should be gone tomorrow!
> 
> I never had any spotting...I just had cramping before my BFPClick to expand...
> 
> I've had mild cramping.. Nothing unbearable though. How was yours?Click to expand...
> 
> Mine kinda felt like period cramps were starting...nothing crazyClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok thanks.. That makes me feel better.. Its hard not to focus on all that. The wait is horrific lolClick to expand...
> 
> I know its the worst. But after you get your BFP you're waiting nervously btwn each sono...so the waiting never ends lol:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I know.. I have a 6 yr old from a previous relationship and I got pregnant while on bcp an I didn't know until I was 6 weeks pregnant so this has been difficult as I'm an already overly impatient personClick to expand...

haha so am i! I'm dying for my 12 week sono next wed. i like need the reassurance that everything is ok


----------



## ShortyA22

Haj- congrats and everything will work out! How Do u feel about twins? I would love to have twins- well I'll take as many healthy babies at this point


----------



## haj624

ShortyA22 said:


> Haj- congrats and everything will work out! How Do u feel about twins? I would love to have twins- well I'll take as many healthy babies at this point

DH and I are both very excited. It's crazy we definitely weren't expecting twins but were very happy!!! Yes, exactly we've gone through so much to get here its just even more of a blessing


----------



## ShortyA22

haj624 said:


> ShortyA22 said:
> 
> 
> Haj- congrats and everything will work out! How Do u feel about twins? I would love to have twins- well I'll take as many healthy babies at this point
> 
> DH and I are both very excited. It's crazy we definitely weren't expecting twins but were very happy!!! Yes, exactly we've gone through so much to get here its just even more of a blessingClick to expand...

Congrats!!! I wish u the best and healthy pregnancy and babies!


----------



## haj624

ShortyA22 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShortyA22 said:
> 
> 
> Haj- congrats and everything will work out! How Do u feel about twins? I would love to have twins- well I'll take as many healthy babies at this point
> 
> DH and I are both very excited. It's crazy we definitely weren't expecting twins but were very happy!!! Yes, exactly we've gone through so much to get here its just even more of a blessingClick to expand...
> 
> Congrats!!! I wish u the best and healthy pregnancy and babies!Click to expand...

Thank you so much!


----------



## haj624

Ladies this is my project from pintrest I'm working on. I'm doing boards every week to show my bump growth!!! I do have a bump now a little but i just look chubby lol. Not that I'm a skinny girl to begin with but that bump wasn't there 11 weeks ago haha
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 30


----------



## michelle01

Love the baby bump Haj!! And will be excited to see it as you grow :) Good Luck next Wednesday too.


----------



## haj624

Thanks!!! me too!!! I guess its growing a little faster with 2 little ones in there lol


----------



## oneof14

So cute Haj!!!


----------



## haj624

Thanks!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Haj! Cute pic:) I want twinnies!! L. But I'd be more than happy with one.


----------



## Kelly9

Haj you will definitely explode soon with two in there :) I'm jealous! I just want my bump so bad. 

As for the implantation bleeding, bleeding or spotting is actually relatively common right around the time an egg would implant/your period would show if you were pregnant, I was reading up on it since I was freaking out the other day and the rates are as high as 30%, it may not be implantation bleeding all the time though. That being said I never spotted or anything with my other two pregnancies hence my little freak out, but the pink has stayed away :) I'm still waiting on my beta results, I'm not stressing cause really they don't mean as much till I have both sets. 

My ic test was darker this morning though so thats helping me stay calm and not think about it.


----------



## haj624

Thanks!!! I hope so bc I don't even feel like its a bump I just feel chubby haha


----------



## Kelly9

Looks like a bump to me but after everything I've been through I swear I can spot a bump a mile away.... if you walked by me I'd think she's pregnant then I'd grumble that all I see is pregnant women and why can't I just be pregnant to :rofl: I'm less moody about it now but the tendencies aren't completely gone lol.


----------



## haj624

Kelly9 said:


> Looks like a bump to me but after everything I've been through I swear I can spot a bump a mile away.... if you walked by me I'd think she's pregnant then I'd grumble that all I see is pregnant women and why can't I just be pregnant to :rofl: I'm less moody about it now but the tendencies aren't completely gone lol.

lmao thats so funny bc I just said to dh i finally dont get angry when I see a pregnant person now


----------



## Kelly9

Its hard to see preggos when you've had a loss or have been wanting a baby for so long. For me it was worse after our loss but thats cause whenever I'd see a slightly pregnant lady all I could think was I was about as far along as you. I actually would curse under my breath and in my head at them, may sound silly but it was how I let off steam that the world was unfair. My counsellor told me whatever I needed to do :rofl: The curses have subsided now. Ha!


----------



## haj624

Kelly9 said:


> Its hard to see preggos when you've had a loss or have been wanting a baby for so long. For me it was worse after our loss but thats cause whenever I'd see a slightly pregnant lady all I could think was I was about as far along as you. I actually would curse under my breath and in my head at them, may sound silly but it was how I let off steam that the world was unfair. My counsellor told me whatever I needed to do :rofl: The curses have subsided now. Ha!

Haha. I couldn't even imagine going through what you went through :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Nor would I want you to or anyone. When I saw the pink yesterday I went to the docs but when I got back I just started bawling and DH was holding me and I was sobbing "I just can't do this again" I hadn't said anything else to DH once I'd got home so I think he thought the worst, had to come out of our room and tell him oh by the way we don't know yet poor guy.


----------



## haj624

When do you hear any news?


----------



## Kelly9

Well I had a beta yesterday waiting on the results and I have one tomorrow so I'm hoping I'll know by friday but things are back logged here due to a fire in one of the health services buildings so I may have to wait till monday :( I really hope not! I did do another ic test and it was quiet a bit darker then yesterdays so I"m feeling okay for now, still worried but not as much. (There's a pic in my journal I just posted). I'll keep doing ic's till the lines can't get any darker. I also have 3 digis with conception indicator to do but I got pregnant 2-3 at only 12dpo (usually it happens on or after 14dpo) so it's going to be a week before it'll show 3+. I figure if i do one in a few days and it still says 2-3 I'm good :)


----------



## haj624

Oh jeez. Of course something liek that would happen so you would have to wait. There were 3 days my HPT's were actually lighter (I don't know if you remember) and I had heart failure. It was a new box so I don't know if that box wasn't as sensitive or what. It sucks we have to drive ourselves crazy:dohh:


----------



## Kelly9

I had that happen my first cycle it's nerve wracking. I've maxed out the line on the frers, it got as dark as it could at 12dpo so todays was about the same, not lighter to which is good and reassuring. The ic's have been taking longer to get to full strength darkness so I likely have another couple of days where I can watch them get darker. I can't believe how many pregnancy tests I've done! I wouldn't have done so many if it weren't for the pink. ugh.


----------



## haj624

it's totally understandable


----------



## Kelly9

Which is why I wanted to wait to test! Stupid trigger not leaving, then of course my body produces hcg super early haha. Oh well.


----------



## haj624

sometimes you cant win lol


----------



## Kelly9

Guess not. It's still fun peeing on sticks though. I got into pick up my meds to get me through till I'm 10 weeks tomorrow, I can look forward to the bottles emptying out as I count down. Can't wait to only have to swallow my prenatals.


----------



## azlissie

Hello everyone! Thanks so much for your supportive comments last night - I really appreciate it. The spotting has stopped but that's kind of how AF works for me - I spot for a day & then comes on full force 2-3 days later. I did a FRER last night and it was a bfn. It was only an hour hold and I drank a ton of water yesterday so it's possible it's just too early, but I don't have the best feeling about it. 

Kelly I hope you get your beta results soon!! It's so frustrating to wait. 

Haj I love the chalkboard idea! It's very cute & I think your bump looks great!


----------



## Kelly9

az I hope it was just to early :hugs:


----------



## haj624

Kelly9 said:


> Guess not. It's still fun peeing on sticks though. I got into pick up my meds to get me through till I'm 10 weeks tomorrow, I can look forward to the bottles emptying out as I count down. Can't wait to only have to swallow my prenatals.

What meds are you taking?



azlissie said:


> Hello everyone! Thanks so much for your supportive comments last night - I really appreciate it. The spotting has stopped but that's kind of how AF works for me - I spot for a day & then comes on full force 2-3 days later. I did a FRER last night and it was a bfn. It was only an hour hold and I drank a ton of water yesterday so it's possible it's just too early, but I don't have the best feeling about it.
> 
> Kelly I hope you get your beta results soon!! It's so frustrating to wait.
> 
> Haj I love the chalkboard idea! It's very cute & I think your bump looks great!

Thanks!!! fingers crossed for your bfp!!!


----------



## Kelly9

I'm taking my prenatals (1 pill twice a day), baby aspirin, esterase orally and progesterone vaginal insert. The aspirin I should be able to stop any day now but the others I have to take till 10 weeks.


----------



## haj624

I take the progesterone vaginal suppositories as well but he said I have to stay on them till I go see him at my 13 week apt. What is esterase?


----------



## Kelly9

esterase is estrogen, just supports the lining, we only have to take ours till 10 weeks then we can stop cold turkey which is nice.


----------



## wantbabysoon

haj624 said:


> Ladies this is my project from pintrest I'm working on. I'm doing boards every week to show my bump growth!!! I do have a bump now a little but i just look chubby lol. Not that I'm a skinny girl to begin with but that bump wasn't there 11 weeks ago haha

That is a very cute picture!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I haven't been on in a while.....sorry about that. I have a 2 inch cyst on my left ovary I have to get fixed....apparently by laproscopic surgery. I just had Lap surgery in April so I'm really upset about it all. I hope you ladies are all doing well :) I miss you all hope to be back soon as my issues are resolved! Apparently the fertility meds an I don't get along too well!


----------



## threebirds

Hi all, I havent been on for ages either. Andrea, really sorry to hear about the cyst & surgery & really hope you are back here v soon and that's the end of the cysts.

I'll be starting stimming in about 10 days - on day 2 or 3 of the next cycle. Its our first try on the assisted route and it will be icsi as we both have probs. exciting but also v nervewrecking as we've been told i might not really respond to the drugs so we mightnt get as far as egg collection. Its all a big unknown for us, so its great to come on here to chat.
:dust:


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Ok, just got a call from the nurse. Of the 5 eggs retrieved, 3 fertilized. Transfer will be Friday. I have acupuncture set up before and after the transfer. I'm having some cramping and bloating today. I'm not sure how much of it is because of the ER and how much is the going back in to add stitches. Oiy!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

FX Babyonmyown!!!

threebirds I was set to start my Femara tomorrow night but not so sure the fertility doc will wanna do that with the cyst I have.....but yesterday was my last day of BCPills....I wish I could say the cysts would just go away :( but....its been there 7 weeks now doesn't look as if its going to budge...thought the bcpills would shrink it but no :( its stubborn of course.....so gonna see what the doc says tomorrow I'll update it would be awesome to have a cycle with you.....darn my body LOL


----------



## ksluice

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Ok, just got a call from the nurse. Of the 5 eggs retrieved, 3 fertilized. Transfer will be Friday. I have acupuncture set up before and after the transfer. I'm having some cramping and bloating today. I'm not sure how much of it is because of the ER and how much is the going back in to add stitches. Oiy!

COME ON THE MAGIC 3!!!! :happydance: Grow, grow, grow!!

So sorry to hear you're feeling crampy. I hope it passes soon! Are you still in the care of family or ?


----------



## Jenn76

*Azlissie:* I hope you are feeling better. :hugs: Sending you positive vibes :dust: It still might be too early for you to test. 

*Haj:* Cute pic! I love bump pics. You have that preggo glow, congrats!

*Andrea:* Sorry to hear you need surgery. :hugs: I have three dermoid cysts in my ovaries as well on my last scan there was a fluid cyst in there as well. They are just a huge pain in the ass. I opted not to have mine removed at this time but I am sure they will cause havoc with my ER. My neighbour had a 18cm cyst removed a few weeks back and all is well with her. Good Luck with your surgery, FX that it happens soon and you can get back on the track to your BFP!!!

*Threebirds:* Yeah for getting started, good luck with your journey.

*BOMO:* That's great that 3 fertilized. How many are you transferring on Friday? OMG you must be excited that's so soon. :happydance:

*Kelly:* Still not results???? Glad you are feeling better. I hope you hear soon and that it's a great number. 

*Bubumaci:* Here's hoping your birthday wish comes true. :cake:

Congrats to everyone that are getting ready to start, your wait :coffee: is almost over!!


----------



## azlissie

Baby, three embies is great! Sending them some positive vibes so they grow well the next couple days. I don't know what to tell you about the bloating & pain - I hope it subsides soon!

AFM, no real spotting today but I have had some brownish cm. I just wish I could know if this had worked or not - last night after the spotting started I didn't even want to mess with my PIO but I did. This is awful.


----------



## Kelly9

Nope still no number so I'll call tomorrow. Go in for beta and clinic official urine test tomorrow. Then I wait. Just hoping I won't have to wait till monday for the second set of results, those will be the important ones. 

My eyes are doing something funny, they're not blurry just feel odd like I'm looking out of someone else's eyes. Weird. 

Those of you who've gone on to get bfp's did you find shortly after your positive that some of the tenderness you got after egg retrieval came back? I had ER was tender for 2-3 days then felt great and now I'm tender again, I'm thinking it's the hcg from the pregnancy aggravating my ovaries? 

Bomo yay for three! Transfer is so close.


----------



## haj624

Thanks ladies!!!

Jenn a few ppl have said that about the glow!


----------



## azlissie

Well, it looks like AF is officially here - no more spotting, now it's full flow. I'm completely devastated - I had such high hopes and I just can't begin to understand why it didn't work. I'm 32 with no fertility problems other than my lack of a man. I did so much reading & thinking about becoming a single mom & I was prepared for the challenges of parenting alone. It just never occurred to me that it would be this hard to even get pregnant. 

Sorry to be so depressing - this is just one of the most disappointing things I've ever been through. I'm sending you all my best wishes & I really hope you all get your babies. I don't know if I can do this again.


----------



## Kelly9

Az I'm so sorry to hear that :hugs: You can still be a mom the timing will be right at some point, I know none of this will help but we're here for you.


----------



## never2late70

azlissie said:


> Well, it looks like AF is officially here - no more spotting, now it's full flow. I'm completely devastated - I had such high hopes and I just can't begin to understand why it didn't work. I'm 32 with no fertility problems other than my lack of a man. I did so much reading & thinking about becoming a single mom & I was prepared for the challenges of parenting alone. It just never occurred to me that it would be this hard to even get pregnant.
> 
> Sorry to be so depressing - this is just one of the most disappointing things I've ever been through. I'm sending you all my best wishes & I really hope you all get your babies. I don't know if I can do this again.

I am absolutely crushed for you :cry: Try to stay strong. :hugs:


----------



## MrsC8776

bubumaci said:


> OK... so bloodwork is there - everything still "normal" so I have made an appointment for Monday morning for another ultrasound and blood test... Well, I guess if I O some time next week, then I should be getting my results from the beta round about my birthday... would make for a nice pressie if its a :bfp: ... :)

Good luck on Monday. Fx for a birthday bfp! 



ShortyA22 said:


> I'm 3 days past a 5 day transfer-- I'm noticing a lot of ppl are having a light spotting and are pregnant.. Should I be concerned that i haven't had any?? My trigger should be gone tomorrow!

Good luck testing! 



haj624 said:


> Ladies this is my project from pintrest I'm working on. I'm doing boards every week to show my bump growth!!! I do have a bump now a little but i just look chubby lol. Not that I'm a skinny girl to begin with but that bump wasn't there 11 weeks ago haha

haj that is such a cute idea! Cute picture to!



AndreaFlorida said:


> I haven't been on in a while.....sorry about that. I have a 2 inch cyst on my left ovary I have to get fixed....apparently by laproscopic surgery. I just had Lap surgery in April so I'm really upset about it all. I hope you ladies are all doing well :) I miss you all hope to be back soon as my issues are resolved! Apparently the fertility meds an I don't get along too well!

Sorry to hear about the cyst. I hope they can help you in someway. 



threebirds said:


> Hi all, I havent been on for ages either. Andrea, really sorry to hear about the cyst & surgery & really hope you are back here v soon and that's the end of the cysts.
> 
> I'll be starting stimming in about 10 days - on day 2 or 3 of the next cycle. Its our first try on the assisted route and it will be icsi as we both have probs. exciting but also v nervewrecking as we've been told i might not really respond to the drugs so we mightnt get as far as egg collection. Its all a big unknown for us, so its great to come on here to chat.
> :dust:

Yay for getting started soon!



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Ok, just got a call from the nurse. Of the 5 eggs retrieved, 3 fertilized. Transfer will be Friday. I have acupuncture set up before and after the transfer. I'm having some cramping and bloating today. I'm not sure how much of it is because of the ER and how much is the going back in to add stitches. Oiy!

Fx for you! 3 is great out of 5. How many are you planning on putting back? Sorry to hear about the cramping. Hopefully it goes away soon. 



Kelly9 said:


> Nope still no number so I'll call tomorrow. Go in for beta and clinic official urine test tomorrow. Then I wait. Just hoping I won't have to wait till monday for the second set of results, those will be the important ones.
> 
> My eyes are doing something funny, they're not blurry just feel odd like I'm looking out of someone else's eyes. Weird.
> 
> Those of you who've gone on to get bfp's did you find shortly after your positive that some of the tenderness you got after egg retrieval came back? I had ER was tender for 2-3 days then felt great and now I'm tender again, I'm thinking it's the hcg from the pregnancy aggravating my ovaries?
> 
> Bomo yay for three! Transfer is so close.

I didn't do IVF as you know but where my ovaries are feel a little tender. It might not be the same as what you are talking about but thought I would mention it. Fx for some good results. 



azlissie said:


> Well, it looks like AF is officially here - no more spotting, now it's full flow. I'm completely devastated - I had such high hopes and I just can't begin to understand why it didn't work. I'm 32 with no fertility problems other than my lack of a man. I did so much reading & thinking about becoming a single mom & I was prepared for the challenges of parenting alone. It just never occurred to me that it would be this hard to even get pregnant.
> 
> Sorry to be so depressing - this is just one of the most disappointing things I've ever been through. I'm sending you all my best wishes & I really hope you all get your babies. I don't know if I can do this again.

:hugs: I'm so sorry. My hope for you is that at some point you will be ready again so that you can be a mom. Know that we are all here for you and to support you all the way.


----------



## ksluice

Oh Az!!! I am so very sorry. It is gutting to have this happen. I wish there were real physical hugs instead of the digital ones.... :hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2:


----------



## drsquid

az- so so sorry. it was a rude awakening for me too when it wasnt easy like i thought it would be. when you are single you figure you could just get pregnant easy if you add sperm. but it isnt always so


----------



## GettingBroody

azlissie said:


> Well, it looks like AF is officially here - no more spotting, now it's full flow. I'm completely devastated - I had such high hopes and I just can't begin to understand why it didn't work. I'm 32 with no fertility problems other than my lack of a man. I did so much reading & thinking about becoming a single mom & I was prepared for the challenges of parenting alone. It just never occurred to me that it would be this hard to even get pregnant.
> 
> Sorry to be so depressing - this is just one of the most disappointing things I've ever been through. I'm sending you all my best wishes & I really hope you all get your babies. I don't know if I can do this again.

Az, I am so so sorry to read this. I know nothing we say is going to make you feel any better right now but please know we're all thinking of you and sending loads of :hugs:


----------



## bubumaci

Kelly9 said:


> bubu I think it's normal to have a later ov after an ivf cycle, hoping you get your surprise bfp. My son was a natural miracle bfp the month before we were going to do ivf the first time so it does happen.

Hi Kelly :wave: yes - the doctor told me that yesterday, that in their experience, the next cycle is longer due to the stimming. I just hope we are making the right decision with how many to thaw etc. It would be nice if I could believe in a miracle natural bfp ... it really would be a miracle, since poor DH doesn't have many :spermy: and the ones he does have have practically no motility and 100% pathology... and the only reason they found some to freeze is because he was taking medicine. But I guess then it really would be a miracle ...:shrug: No, I have come to terms with the fact that we have to do it via ICSI - am grateful, that they have found a way (as they were saying we should think about donor sperm) and guess I just have to be patient and hope that either the FET works this month or next... or if not, then the next IVF cycle... but wouldn't it just be lovely, to O next week, then do the 5 day transfer and then 6 days later get a :bfp: ... :cloud9: *dreaming* :)



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Ok, just got a call from the nurse. Of the 5 eggs retrieved, 3 fertilized. Transfer will be Friday. I have acupuncture set up before and after the transfer. I'm having some cramping and bloating today. I'm not sure how much of it is because of the ER and how much is the going back in to add stitches. Oiy!

BOMO - that's great news! Fingers crossed that your three little ones grow like crazy :)



azlissie said:


> Well, it looks like AF is officially here - no more spotting, now it's full flow. I'm completely devastated - I had such high hopes and I just can't begin to understand why it didn't work. I'm 32 with no fertility problems other than my lack of a man. I did so much reading & thinking about becoming a single mom & I was prepared for the challenges of parenting alone. It just never occurred to me that it would be this hard to even get pregnant.
> 
> Sorry to be so depressing - this is just one of the most disappointing things I've ever been through. I'm sending you all my best wishes & I really hope you all get your babies. I don't know if I can do this again.

I am so sorry :cry: big :hugs: to you!


----------



## Tella

Just want to wish all you girls GL that is still stimming, going for ER, waiting for ET and most importantly waiting for Beta testing.

I feel out at the moment here, but will try and keep up with you all.


----------



## TTC With PCOS

Hi Ladies, 

I could really do with some support right now I have had a rollercoaster 24hrs, a miracle really did happen!

So I went in for my ER thinking everything was great & the it was a little bit more painful than last time but I got through & we had 7 eggs extracted.

I made a faster recovery than last time & was eager to go home, but they said I couldn't as I needed to see the embryologist. (why?) I couldn't understand it everyone else was allowed to go home & then I started to worry something must have gone wrong ;(

And I was right the embryologist come pulled the curtain & told us that none of the 7 embryo's were mature & they couldn't be used! I was devastated!!! 

She then went on to say that she would keep checking them throughout the day & if any mature she will ICSI them & call me.

I went home, told hubby that's it, this is the end we are never going to have our chance. When the embryologist told us that this was one of our attempts gone I was so upset. So in order to forget I just went to bed & didn't want to wake up. 

Then at 16:35 I got the call, my heart was beating so hard it felt like it was going to come out of my chest. Embryologist said that over the course of the afternoon 3 had matured!! OMG! So happy & they had performed ICSI on all 3! Happiest woman alive!

All we needed to do now is hope they fertilised over night, I was happy but still worried.
But around 20 mins ago I got the call & again my heart was going, another embryologist called & said all 3 had fertilised & booked us an appointment for saturday.

We are so happy & I feel like our own little miracle just happened for both of us, we are one step closer to our BFP. 

Thank you for listening ladies x x x


----------



## Swepakepa3

OMG thats amazing TTC with PCOS..... I wish you the best of luck on saturday!!


AFM: off to another ultrasound and bloodwork appt. It's looking like the ER will be on saturday or sunday!!! Yesterday i had , 13, 14, 15,17,19, 20mm eggs so lets see what today brings!!


----------



## haj624

AZ-I'm so sorry:hugs:

TTC-Thats great news!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Tella

That is beyond amazing TTC :hugs: Cant wait to hear taht your embies are savely on board and then a bfp to follow shortly after that.


----------



## oneof14

AZ, my heart breaks for you!! I am so sorry!! :hug:


----------



## oneof14

TTC, that is amazing news!! Good luck!!


----------



## MoBaby

Az :( hugs!


----------



## michelle01

Az - I am so sorry :hugs: 

TTC - how amazing!! Good luck with ET :)

Kelly - Thinking about you and hope you get your beta results soon!


----------



## bubumaci

TTC - big, huge :hugs: for you! Sounds really like there is a miracle working away there. FX'd that they carry on growing nicely :hug:


----------



## wantbabysoon

azlissie said:


> Well, it looks like AF is officially here - no more spotting, now it's full flow. I'm completely devastated - I had such high hopes and I just can't begin to understand why it didn't work. I'm 32 with no fertility problems other than my lack of a man. I did so much reading & thinking about becoming a single mom & I was prepared for the challenges of parenting alone. It just never occurred to me that it would be this hard to even get pregnant.
> 
> Sorry to be so depressing - this is just one of the most disappointing things I've ever been through. I'm sending you all my best wishes & I really hope you all get your babies. I don't know if I can do this again.

I'm so sorry


----------



## wantbabysoon

TTC - That is fantastic!!


----------



## BlueStorm

Az- So sorry to hear your news. So devestating.


----------



## jchic

AZ - I am sorry honey :( Stay STRONG


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Awww so sorry AZ :( 

My cyst is still there....and its complex....waiting on the doc to see if I can even go through with this cycle.....
 



Attached Files:







Ultrasound.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## drsquid

andrea- can they drain it at this point?


----------



## MoBaby

Drs: how was your on appt?? Sorry if I missed the update.


----------



## Kelly9

ttc thats amazing so happy and relieved for you.

On hold with docs right now.....


----------



## Kelly9

Bah going to call me back. She saw all my other blood work from the 17th but not the beta. Arg. She's going to check the database that the lab posts to. I hope they have the results.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

They said for now leave it.....and see what the doc says tonight when she met with him thats what the tech. and nurse told me. She said depending on my estrogen levels....as to if this cycle will work but I did have 19 OMGOSH feels good to say that 19 FOLLIES on the right :) EEEEEEEEEEEEK! The cyst is on the left....so I'm PRAYING the doc gives us the thumbs up to just "ignore it " for now LOL


----------



## Kelly9

I hope they'll ignore it then! 

Won't get results from tuesdays beta till tomorrow IF they're done, stupid fire messing everything up. So won't know everything is fine till next week more then a week later, this is BS.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Kelly :hug: :( so sorry you have to wait...the waiting game stinks :( bless your heart I'll be saying a special prayer for ya!! 

Weird but true...I miscarried back in 2002 and if it were a girl she would have been my Hannah to :( Thats such a precious name.....RIP little ones!


----------



## ksluice

Kelly9 said:


> I hope they'll ignore it then!
> 
> Won't get results from tuesdays beta till tomorrow IF they're done, stupid fire messing everything up. So won't know everything is fine till next week more then a week later, this is BS.

What??? Well, it could just confuse the issue, but you could try a CBE digital conception meter...I think might give you some insight.


----------



## TTC With PCOS

Thank you to everyone for all of your support we really do feel like we had our own miricle. 
We feel so lucky to just have been given the chance to continue. 

I hope you all get your own little miricles just like us
Thank you again x x x


----------



## wantbabysoon

Hello ladies!!

I am just having a rough day today... I start injections this Saturday and I still do not have the medication with me!!!!!!!!!!!! My doctor ordered the injections from a Specialty Pharmacy who are based in California and so I can't go and pick them up. I have to wait for them to ship it... I have left several messages for the pharmacy to call me back but they still haven't done that! I knw this might be routine for them but I am freaking out!!!!!!!!!

Sorry about the rant.


----------



## Kelly9

Ksluice I have used them and my ic's are still darker so I feel confident....

Anyways though, the nurse called around and marked my blood work urgent so I got my first level anyway, at 12dpo it was 128!!!!! Thats very good I think if I remember right. MrsC can you add that to the front page for me.

MrsC - your beta at 11dpo was 69 right? And the nurse said you were "very" pregnant? If so then I'm even more excited cause that would put my 11dpo beta at about 96! :shock: Happy dance :) Now to wait for todays results, should be 256 ish. Fingers crossed.


----------



## MrsC8776

TTC With PCOS said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I could really do with some support right now I have had a rollercoaster 24hrs, a miracle really did happen!
> 
> So I went in for my ER thinking everything was great & the it was a little bit more painful than last time but I got through & we had 7 eggs extracted.
> 
> I made a faster recovery than last time & was eager to go home, but they said I couldn't as I needed to see the embryologist. (why?) I couldn't understand it everyone else was allowed to go home & then I started to worry something must have gone wrong ;(
> 
> And I was right the embryologist come pulled the curtain & told us that none of the 7 embryo's were mature & they couldn't be used! I was devastated!!!
> 
> She then went on to say that she would keep checking them throughout the day & if any mature she will ICSI them & call me.
> 
> I went home, told hubby that's it, this is the end we are never going to have our chance. When the embryologist told us that this was one of our attempts gone I was so upset. So in order to forget I just went to bed & didn't want to wake up.
> 
> Then at 16:35 I got the call, my heart was beating so hard it felt like it was going to come out of my chest. Embryologist said that over the course of the afternoon 3 had matured!! OMG! So happy & they had performed ICSI on all 3! Happiest woman alive!
> 
> All we needed to do now is hope they fertilised over night, I was happy but still worried.
> But around 20 mins ago I got the call & again my heart was going, another embryologist called & said all 3 had fertilised & booked us an appointment for saturday.
> 
> We are so happy & I feel like our own little miracle just happened for both of us, we are one step closer to our BFP.
> 
> Thank you for listening ladies x x x

That truly is amazing! Fx for you! 



AndreaFlorida said:


> Awww so sorry AZ :(
> 
> My cyst is still there....and its complex....waiting on the doc to see if I can even go through with this cycle.....

Sorry to hear about the cyst. 



wantbabysoon said:


> Hello ladies!!
> 
> I am just having a rough day today... I start injections this Saturday and I still do not have the medication with me!!!!!!!!!!!! My doctor ordered the injections from a Specialty Pharmacy who are based in California and so I can't go and pick them up. I have to wait for them to ship it... I have left several messages for the pharmacy to call me back but they still haven't done that! I knw this might be routine for them but I am freaking out!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry about the rant.

Is there anyway you can have your FS office call? Maybe they have a way to get through. I don't blame you for freaking out but I bet things will work out. 



Kelly9 said:


> Ksluice I have used them and my ic's are still darker so I feel confident....
> 
> Anyways though, the nurse called around and marked my blood work urgent so I got my first level anyway, at 12dpo it was 128!!!!! Thats very good I think if I remember right. MrsC can you add that to the front page for me.
> 
> MrsC - your beta at 11dpo was 69 right? And the nurse said you were "very" pregnant? If so then I'm even more excited cause that would put my 11dpo beta at about 96! :shock: Happy dance :) Now to wait for todays results, should be 256 ish. Fingers crossed.

That is a great beta! :happydance: My 11dpo beta was 94.26 and 15dpo 550.6. You should still be very excited though.


----------



## Kelly9

Oh haha! Sorry I knew it was high! So yeah I'm still excited cause thats pretty much the same as yours.

Nurse nearly gave me a hard attack to, she calls (from the clinic, she had accessed my beta online) anyway and says we got your results here and they're 128 which is kind of low for where you should be, we'd expect about 2 blah blah blah.... I'd temporarily freaked out then realized that can't be right! So I said 128 is bad for 12dpo? And she was like 12dpo? Oh! No thats great, I just assumed you were 16 days past transfer, sorry. Haha, it was a good laugh for both of us. She also gave me my u/s it's booked for aug 10th, I'll be 7 weeks. So I am going to cancel the one on monday and wait and save the one on monday for 9 weeks instead since more important stuff is going on then anyway :)


----------



## MrsC8776

Kelly9 said:


> Oh haha! Sorry I knew it was high! So yeah I'm still excited cause thats pretty much the same as yours.
> 
> Nurse nearly gave me a hard attack to, she calls (from the clinic, she had accessed my beta online) anyway and says we got your results here and they're 128 which is kind of low for where you should be, we'd expect about 2 blah blah blah.... I'd temporarily freaked out then realized that can't be right! So I said 128 is bad for 12dpo? And she was like 12dpo? Oh! No thats great, I just assumed you were 16 days past transfer, sorry. Haha, it was a good laugh for both of us. She also gave me my u/s it's booked for aug 10th, I'll be 7 weeks. So I am going to cancel the one on monday and wait and save the one on monday for 9 weeks instead since more important stuff is going on then anyway :)

I would have had a freakout moment as well! I'm glad everything got cleared up. I'm so excited for your great beta!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Just got the go ahead from the docs :) my 19 follicles and I are ready :)


----------



## Kelly9

:yipee:


----------



## MrsC8776

AndreaFlorida said:


> Just got the go ahead from the docs :) my 19 follicles and I are ready :)

That is great news! So you are doing IVF this cycle?


----------



## ksluice

Kelly9 said:


> Oh haha! Sorry I knew it was high! So yeah I'm still excited cause thats pretty much the same as yours.
> 
> Nurse nearly gave me a hard attack to, she calls (from the clinic, she had accessed my beta online) anyway and says we got your results here and they're 128 which is kind of low for where you should be, we'd expect about 2 blah blah blah.... I'd temporarily freaked out then realized that can't be right! So I said 128 is bad for 12dpo? And she was like 12dpo? Oh! No thats great, I just assumed you were 16 days past transfer, sorry. Haha, it was a good laugh for both of us. She also gave me my u/s it's booked for aug 10th, I'll be 7 weeks. So I am going to cancel the one on monday and wait and save the one on monday for 9 weeks instead since more important stuff is going on then anyway :)

I would have been screaming at her, once I recovered my wits. Good for you for not flying off the handle.


----------



## ksluice

Kelly9 said:


> :yipee:

Ditto this Andrea! What a great turn!


----------



## Kelly9

Maybe had I not of known as much as I do about betas I would have but crisis averted, I think she's probably happy I didn't freak out. 

MrsC your journal link won't let me in!


----------



## MrsC8776

Kelly9 said:


> Maybe had I not of known as much as I do about betas I would have but crisis averted, I think she's probably happy I didn't freak out.
> 
> MrsC your journal link won't let me in!

What the... it was working yesterday. Hmm ok time to investigate! Thanks for letting me know. :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

your welcome


----------



## oneof14

Sorry for the mini "heart attack" the nurse gave you!! Congrats on your beta Kelly!


----------



## MoBaby

kelly! congrats!
andrea! glad you get to go ahead! 19 on one side? wow!


----------



## oneof14

Yay, Andrea!!


----------



## Swepakepa3

Good luck andrea!!

AFM: Trigger tonight and ET on Saturday..... i'm so nervous.....


----------



## AndreaFlorida

19 on right and 8 on the left side :) It seems I always O from the right side....I duno why but I guess its okay LOL.....emmm and no IVF just another medicated cycle I don't think we can afford the IVF right now had some financial things come about and until they are clear I don't want to create another bill!


----------



## MrsC8776

Swepakepa3 said:


> Good luck andrea!!
> 
> AFM: Trigger tonight and ET on Saturday..... i'm so nervous.....

:happydance: Good luck! 



AndreaFlorida said:


> 19 on right and 8 on the left side :) It seems I always O from the right side....I duno why but I guess its okay LOL.....emmm and no IVF just another medicated cycle I don't think we can afford the IVF right now had some financial things come about and until they are clear I don't want to create another bill!

Ok thats what I thought. Good luck and fx for your BFP!


----------



## s08

Hello ladies. I just wanted to pop in and say hi and let you know I haven't completely fallen off the face of the earth. I've pretty much been MIA since our failure, and I'm very sorry I haven't been there for so many of you ladies like you were for me during my cycle. I am however keeping up with everyone's journey. Wow, there have been a lot of bfp's!!! Congratulations to you all! I'm very happy to see how successful this process can be. 

As difficult as this is to admit, it is also slightly hard not to be jealous of all the BFPs and ask, "why not me too?" I would be 12 weeks today, had it worked out for us. But I'm just trying to focus on our current FET cycle and stay positive. I still believe it will work...hopefully sooner rather than later!


----------



## MrsC8776

s08 said:


> Hello ladies. I just wanted to pop in and say hi and let you know I haven't completely fallen off the face of the earth. I've pretty much been MIA since our failure, and I'm very sorry I haven't been there for so many of you ladies like you were for me during my cycle. I am however keeping up with everyone's journey. Wow, there have been a lot of bfp's!!! Congratulations to you all! I'm very happy to see how successful this process can be.
> 
> As difficult as this is to admit, it is also slightly hard not to be jealous of all the BFPs and ask, "why not me too?" I would be 12 weeks today, had it worked out for us. But I'm just trying to focus on our current FET cycle and stay positive. I still believe it will work...hopefully sooner rather than later!

:hugs: I'm so glad you are still around. Thank you for checking in. I can understand your feelings right now. I know it's not the same but after 3 IUI's I felt so down about everything. Then things changed for us and IUI's with my husband were out of the question. We gave it one more shot (with donor) because IVF wasn't an option anymore either. IUI number 4 did it. I guess what I'm trying to say is never give up. Especially if it's something you truly want. One day dreams do come true. It will work for you guys! I've heard that FET has an amazing success rate. I look forward to following you through your next cycle. I hope you will come back to this thread when it's time for your FET.


----------



## Kelly9

AndreaFlorida said:


> 19 on right and 8 on the left side :) It seems I always O from the right side....I duno why but I guess its okay LOL.....emmm and no IVF just another medicated cycle I don't think we can afford the IVF right now had some financial things come about and until they are clear I don't want to create another bill!


My left side is my lazy side to! I always get way more from my right, funny, I bet you I also O from my right more then my left.


----------



## Kelly9

s08 I think we can all understand and appreciate that :hugs:


----------



## Jenn76

*Azlissie:* I'm so sorry to hear this cycle didn't work for you. I know it is hard but you can't give up. I believe that you are meant to be a mom and you will be. :hugs:

*TTC:* Wow what a day for you, so glad that things are going to work out for you. Good Luck on Saturday, FX for a sticky bean. 

*Swepakepa*: That's fantastic news! I'm hoping to be right behind you. Good luck with your ER. Grow eggies, grow!

*Wantbaby:* That sucks!! Was there not a local pharmacy you could have got the meds form? I'm lucky my clinic has a pharmacy in it so all the meds are on hand. FX that everything arrives soon.

*Kelly:* :headspin: Woo Hoo!! That's a great number. So question, what day do you call O? Is it the trigger day, or retrieval? Or am I way off base? Congrats.

*Andrea:* :happydance: So glad you are good to go. I have issues with my right ovary because of my cysts and only about 8 follicles in my lefts so 19 is wicked awesome :thumbup: Congrats!!!

*S08:* Good Luck with your FET cycle, when do you start?

*AFM:* I am almost on track after the increase in meds but not quite where I need to be so they are increasing me again for the next two days. Back in on Saturday for another Scan and bloods. If all goes well I should be able to trigger on Sunday, ER Tuesday. I was really scared they would say I'm not responding. I guess it's just me being paranoid but it's hard not to worry. 

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## MoBaby

s08: i feel the same as you. if my first ivf was successful we would be delivering next week. if i didnt mc then oct 3rd would be due date. but i have to think that all this is happening for a reason. if i was pg frst cycle and no mc then my unicornuate uterus would have never been know about and that could have been terrible b/c i will need high risk....i keep thinking that and it helps me stay afloat. At least going through all this i have found out new things each step of the way. hang in there; fet son for you and fresh cycle for me in 2 months.


----------



## drsquid

s08- read an article recently that straight out recommended only fet. the sucess rates can be far better than fresh


----------



## MoBaby

okay i wanted to say something that i never thought id say: I WANT TO START POKING MYSELF lol.... tired of waiting... time is for sure moving backwards... i want to poke my tummy several times daily now not later! okay, im done  lol. less than 8 weeks though.


----------



## s08

drsquid said:


> s08- read an article recently that straight out recommended only fet. the sucess rates can be far better than fresh

Thanks for all the continued support, everyone! I truly appreciate it. I'm doing an unmedicated FET cycle, so there isn't much to it really. Probably will have my transfer around Aug. 4, assuming our blast survives the thaw. 

Squid, I've heard that too and I wish I could be that optimistic. However, my expectations are tempered by the fact that my RE has given us pretty depressing odds of success. She is concerned about my egg quality considering their less than stellar appearance on day 5. Despite the large number of eggs, they just didn't develop ideally. But, one looked good enough to meet their rigid freezing criteria on day 6, so we think its worth at least an attempt (even at $3,000). And a woman on here (Springy) had a similar prognosis and just got her bfp with a FET, so you never know. 

At my RE's recommendation, I'm taking 1200mg of CoQ10 for egg quality improvement with the assumption that we will do another fresh cycle in a few months. She's never recommended it before, but I told her I'd gladly be her guinea pig!


----------



## southaspen

How did you guys make it through your 2ww??? I am going crazy! Analyzing symptoms or lack thereof compared to some of you, shedding many tears thinking its not gonna work. Trying to keep busy but nothing can make you forget about the biggest event in your life. Just needed to vent.


----------



## MoBaby

I pretty much analyzed all symptoms! And since dh didn't want be doing anything I pretty much had all day to symptom spot for several days.... It's tough in the Tww.


----------



## GettingBroody

TTC - wow, sounds like you had a real roller coaster of a day! So glad everything worked out for you. Good luck with ET on Sat. How many will you be putting back?

Andrea - yay for getting the go ahead!! :dance:

Kelly - so sorry your results are taking so long to come back but congrats on a great first beta! When will you get your other results?

Swepakepa - hope the trigger went well, you're nearly there!!

s08 - :hi: and welcome back. Sending your little :cold: lots of :dust:

Mobaby - I know what you mean. It seems to take forever to get this process started and you've had more delays than most. Hang on in there, I hope the next 8 weeks fly by for you. :coffee:

South - sorry I've lost track :dohh: How far into the 2ww are you? When will you be testing? Sending you :dust:

Jenn - so glad you are responding to the increased meds :thumbup: Tuesday won't be long coming around!


----------



## michelle01

*Andrea *- that is great news; glad you get to continue!!! :)

*Kelly *- AWESOME beta!!! How exciting!

*Swepakepa *- Good luck on Saturday! :winkwink:

*Jenn *- Your almost there!! Hope the increase will get you were you need to be. Just a few more days...YIPEE!!! :happydance:

*MoBaby *- I hope the next 8 weeks go fast for you!! I couldn't wait to start poking myself again either, but right now it is just the blood thinners I am poking myself with and they royally suck! Hang in there :hugs:

*s08 *- August 4 is not that far away! Sending lots of positive thoughts for your frostie :dust:

*Southaspen *- It is hard not to analyze during the wait! When you are doing injections, going for blood and scans it keeps you busy, but once you are done with transfer, well the waiting seems like forever! When is your beta? Have you poas yet and if not, do you plan too?

AFM....One more week of this nuvaring and then on to stimming when I get AF! It cannot happen soon enough!


----------



## ShortyA22

Hey everyone.. Hope all is well.. I'm still waiting and driving myself crazy! Beta is Tuesday so I'm now 5 days past 5 day transfer.. I'm still unsure whether I want to take HPT.. I'm still having cramping and now my boobs have become a little sore- I hope these are good signs 

Looks like many people are getting started- good luck to you all!


----------



## bubumaci

Just a brief update for me ... my CBFM showed peak fertility this morning, so I had my LH surge. So I rang the clinic to tell them (as my doctor wanted me back Monday morning for another ultrasound and blood work) and they called back that I should go in tomorrow morning, just to be on the safe side.
I guess it doesn't really make a difference. If I ovulate tomorrow (which I expect, either tomorrow or Sunday), they wouldn't be thawing on Sunday anyway... even though that is one day after ovulation... Either way, I guess there will be embie-thawing on Monday or so and transfer then towards the end of the week...

:dust: to all :)


----------



## Kelly9

Jenn o day is retrieval day since that's the day the egg is fertilized the day after retrieval is 1 dpo.


----------



## Kelly9

Good to all those starting! 

Bubu yay for transfer soon! 

S08 I was going to mention springy but you know already! 

Still no beta but haven't called. Will call later I'm at work now :)


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Just leaving the RE. Transfer went well. There were two 8 cell "good" (out of poor, fair, good) embryos transferred. I'm calling them Tater and Tot. The last one was only 5 cells. They will see if it makes it to be frozen. Headed home to take it easy. Weather sucks today so curling up on the couch sounds great. I hope everyone is doing well! Have a great day!!


----------



## drsquid

baby- yay for tater and tot =)


----------



## haj624

Baby-Yayy!!!:baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Kelly9

Woohoo bomo!


----------



## MrsC8776

Jenn76 said:


> *AFM:* I am almost on track after the increase in meds but not quite where I need to be so they are increasing me again for the next two days. Back in on Saturday for another Scan and bloods. If all goes well I should be able to trigger on Sunday, ER Tuesday. I was really scared they would say I'm not responding. I guess it's just me being paranoid but it's hard not to worry.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well!

I hope your scan goes well tomorrow and you get a date for ER! 



michelle01 said:


> AFM....One more week of this nuvaring and then on to stimming when I get AF! It cannot happen soon enough!

Not much longer until you are able to start! I bet you are getting excited. 



ShortyA22 said:


> Hey everyone.. Hope all is well.. I'm still waiting and driving myself crazy! Beta is Tuesday so I'm now 5 days past 5 day transfer.. I'm still unsure whether I want to take HPT.. I'm still having cramping and now my boobs have become a little sore- I hope these are good signs
> 
> Looks like many people are getting started- good luck to you all!

Fx for you! 



bubumaci said:


> Just a brief update for me ... my CBFM showed peak fertility this morning, so I had my LH surge. So I rang the clinic to tell them (as my doctor wanted me back Monday morning for another ultrasound and blood work) and they called back that I should go in tomorrow morning, just to be on the safe side.
> I guess it doesn't really make a difference. If I ovulate tomorrow (which I expect, either tomorrow or Sunday), they wouldn't be thawing on Sunday anyway... even though that is one day after ovulation... Either way, I guess there will be embie-thawing on Monday or so and transfer then towards the end of the week...
> 
> :dust: to all :)

Not long until you will be PUPO! Good luck tomorrow morning! 



Kelly9 said:


> Good to all those starting!
> 
> Bubu yay for transfer soon!
> 
> S08 I was going to mention springy but you know already!
> 
> Still no beta but haven't called. Will call later I'm at work now :)

I can't wait to hear what your 2nd beta is. 



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Just leaving the RE. Transfer went well. There were two 8 cell "good" (out of poor, fair, good) embryos transferred. I'm calling them Tater and Tot. The last one was only 5 cells. They will see if it makes it to be frozen. Headed home to take it easy. Weather sucks today so curling up on the couch sounds great. I hope everyone is doing well! Have a great day!!

Congrats on being PUPO with twins! I love that you named them. :) With is your OTD?


----------



## michelle01

YAY BOMO!!! Now you just sit back and relax :)


----------



## ksluice

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Just leaving the RE. Transfer went well. There were two 8 cell "good" (out of poor, fair, good) embryos transferred. I'm calling them Tater and Tot. The last one was only 5 cells. They will see if it makes it to be frozen. Headed home to take it easy. Weather sucks today so curling up on the couch sounds great. I hope everyone is doing well! Have a great day!!

Keep'em toasty BOMO!!! :happydance::happydance: and FXed you get a :cold: to boot!


----------



## Jenn76

*Mobaby:* :hugs: I know it sucks waiting, and waiting, and waiting. Eight weeks will go by in no time. 

*S08:* I know someone that did two fresh transfers before doing a FET and got triplets from the FET. You're almost there, FX this gives you your BFP!!

*Southaspen:* Don't stress over symptoms everyone is different. When is your beta? Are you going to test?

*Michelle:* So close, you must be so excited. Time will start flying once you begin.

*Shorty:* Sounds like you have all the symptoms of a BFP. Good luck on Tuesday and if you do decide to test I hope you see two lines. 

*Bubumaci:* Sounds like we will be in the tww together yeah!! I hope your embryo's glow into perfect blasts. 

*BOMO:* :yipee: PUPO!!!!! Congrats!!!! Rest up, praying for you to have sticky beans.


----------



## azlissie

Baby, congrats on being pupo! I hope your 2 embies get all snuggled in over the next few days.

Bubu, best of luck with your FET next week. :dust:

Jenn, you're getting so close to ER!! Are you feeling a lot of side effects of the stims? Hope your ER goes great.

AFM, called the RE yesterday to tell them I had started bleeding so they wanted me to come in today for my beta. The bleeding has now stopped but beta was negative. The dumb thing is my RE says today could still be too early so he wants me to keep doing the PIO over the weekend and then repeat the beta Monday. That seems so pointless to me - a negative beta 14dpo seems pretty definitive. I don't know if he's just trying to keep my hopes up or what, but it seems kind of unnecessary to drag this out through the weekend. I'm so tired of these PIO shots!

I've got my fingers crossed for the ladies in the 2WW, and good luck to those of you getting ready to get started!


----------



## MrsC8776

azlissie said:


> Baby, congrats on being pupo! I hope your 2 embies get all snuggled in over the next few days.
> 
> Bubu, best of luck with your FET next week. :dust:
> 
> Jenn, you're getting so close to ER!! Are you feeling a lot of side effects of the stims? Hope your ER goes great.
> 
> AFM, called the RE yesterday to tell them I had started bleeding so they wanted me to come in today for my beta. The bleeding has now stopped but beta was negative. The dumb thing is my RE says today could still be too early so he wants me to keep doing the PIO over the weekend and then repeat the beta Monday. That seems so pointless to me - a negative beta 14dpo seems pretty definitive. I don't know if he's just trying to keep my hopes up or what, but it seems kind of unnecessary to drag this out through the weekend. I'm so tired of these PIO shots!
> 
> I've got my fingers crossed for the ladies in the 2WW, and good luck to those of you getting ready to get started!

I'm sorry that the beta came back negative. If your RE says there is still a chance you should trust him. Maybe he has seen something like this happen before. The good news is that the bleeding has stopped. My fingers are crossed for you and I hope the beta on Monday shows some good news. 

*never2late*~ How did your class go? 

*TTC*~ Good luck tomorrow! 

*Swepakepa*~ Good luck at ER tomorrow!


----------



## southaspen

GettingBroody said:


> TTC - wow, sounds like you had a real roller coaster of a day! So glad everything worked out for you. Good luck with ET on Sat. How many will you be putting back?
> 
> Andrea - yay for getting the go ahead!! :dance:
> 
> Kelly - so sorry your results are taking so long to come back but congrats on a great first beta! When will you get your other results?
> 
> Swepakepa - hope the trigger went well, you're nearly there!!
> 
> s08 - :hi: and welcome back. Sending your little :cold: lots of :dust:
> 
> Mobaby - I know what you mean. It seems to take forever to get this process started and you've had more delays than most. Hang on in there, I hope the next 8 weeks fly by for you. :coffee:
> 
> South - sorry I've lost track :dohh: How far into the 2ww are you? When will you be testing? Sending you :dust:
> 
> Jenn - so glad you are responding to the increased meds :thumbup: Tuesday won't be long coming around!

I test on Wednesday but I am thinking I may test on Tuesday since I have the day off. Would be great to surprise the hubby instead of being in the doctor's office. Thanks for the dust!! :flower:


----------



## southaspen

michelle01 said:


> *Andrea *- that is great news; glad you get to continue!!! :)
> 
> *Kelly *- AWESOME beta!!! How exciting!
> 
> *Swepakepa *- Good luck on Saturday! :winkwink:
> 
> *Jenn *- Your almost there!! Hope the increase will get you were you need to be. Just a few more days...YIPEE!!! :happydance:
> 
> *MoBaby *- I hope the next 8 weeks go fast for you!! I couldn't wait to start poking myself again either, but right now it is just the blood thinners I am poking myself with and they royally suck! Hang in there :hugs:
> 
> *s08 *- August 4 is not that far away! Sending lots of positive thoughts for your frostie :dust:
> 
> *Southaspen *- It is hard not to analyze during the wait! When you are doing injections, going for blood and scans it keeps you busy, but once you are done with transfer, well the waiting seems like forever! When is your beta? Have you poas yet and if not, do you plan too?
> 
> AFM....One more week of this nuvaring and then on to stimming when I get AF! It cannot happen soon enough!

Very true that everything just kind of stops after the transfer. I wasn't going to test early but took one yesterday and completely negative. If I learned anything is that the trigger is out of my system.


----------



## Kelly9

Southaspen thats a good thing to know if you're going to be testing before beta :) Hoping it goes very positive for you and soon.

Az I'd do what doc says just in case :hugs: 

I won't have my second beta till monday, ugh. I hate that I've had to wait a week to find out whats going on for sure when it was an urgent situation.


----------



## bubumaci

Hi Ladies :wave:
well, all happening a bit sooner than the doc on Wednesday thought! Went in for my second ultrasound this morning (lining looking nice, no visibly big follicles) - and the blood test showed my LH way up, so I have already ovulated (funny, seeing the doc on Wednesday didn't see any follies bigger than 15 mm! And he was so certain, it would be enough to come in on Monday. Thank the Lord, that I am still using my CBFM). 
They are thawing our little embies today and tomorrow I will find out how the thaw has gone. If AOK - then transfer is next week Wednesday!

Ladies, please keep fingers crossed that they are thawing and then developing nicely. We decided to thaw three of the six... 

:dust::dust::dust: grow little ones ... :)

Jenn - I look forward to being in the TWW with you :hugs:


----------



## bubumaci

My goodness... they have already posted the results of the thaw in the portal... 3/3 eggies survived the thaw and now they have to be nice and sweet and develop nicely. If all goes well, transfer on Wednesday and I start with the crinone today / tonight.

FX'd please ladies :)

:dust::dust::dust: grow little ones, grow :)


----------



## MrsC8776

Good luck bubu!!

:dust::dust:


----------



## chellesama

Where does the time go? I swear I was on daily as a lurker! I don't even remember who I congratulated, who I was waiting to congratulate, and who I'm still keeping these fingers crossed for!

It doesn't mean I don't care, guys! I grin with each BFP and announcement of starting stims. 

Azlisse, I am so sorry for you. It's so wrenching to go through so much, have so much hope, and then get slapped with a negative. I know I'm supposed to tell you to keep that hope, but I think I agree with you if it really was negative. If it was just a very low beta, in which case your doc really should have said that when asking you to keep up those painful shots.

Raelynn, I know you haven't been on this thread lately, but I saw your sad news somewhere recently. You and your leaving little one are in my thoughts.

Mobaby, you've been so much more cheerful during your long wait and through your troubles then I was with my long wait to start that first round of IVF. I just wanted to say how much I admire that.

Tella, how have you been, if you've been around? 

I know that when everything seems like it's already failed, sometimes 'everything' is just working behind the scenes for a big reveal. Whether that's getting to that first shot you swore you'd never reach, a good number of eggs, or embryos doing beautifully, a bright BFP, or even just another chance at all those things, it doesn't matter. Something is coming for each of us and if it's big to you, then it's important to the rest of us here. These fingers stay crossed!


----------



## MoBaby

Bubu!! Yippie!!! :) 

South: it's still early days :) fx for you! 
Chelles: thanks for your note :) hope the pg is going well! Yes, I have been trying to stay cheerful/hopeful... I've had my moments though!! I'm just ready to go.. Hopefully when af comes (due today but I know it's not coming today sigh) I can start bcp but I know re will make me wait until ext af... I'm going to call and ask to try to get on early sept schedule rather late. I'm taking a new position starting late October so I want to be finished with betas and early u/s when that starts.


----------



## Kelly9

Bubu I hope they're perfect!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Hope all you ladies are doing good!!

never2late - How was your injection class?

AFM, I start my Lupron tonight.... Can't believe I would be saying that I am looking forward to getting poked :) It's all happening finally...


----------



## Kelly9

:yipee:


----------



## drsquid

bubu- yay


----------



## Jenn76

*Azlissie:* I haven't had any side effects besides a daily headache. Looks like I won't have my ER until the end of the week. Argh!!! I only have about 3 good follicles at this point and they are hoping a couple more get to where they need to be so more meds for me. Sorry to hear they are dragging this out for you. I know how stressful that is, but you never know there still may be a chance. Good luck on Monday, praying for good news. :hugs:

*Bubu:* :happydance: So happy that you're on your way!! So your clinic has a portal you can go in and see your results?? That's awesome that you know already that your embries survived the thaw. I'm praying for you to have a successful transfer. It looks like I'm going to be a week behind you now. I was hoping to trigger tonight for a Monday ER but I'm not ready. So it looks like Wed or Thurs for ER which would put my ET to the following week. :dohh: 

*Wantbaby:* Yeah for starting to poke yourself, LOL! I'm on day ten today of stimms I have to say it isn't fun but I do look forward to doing it each day. I'm especially looking forward to being done..... but not looking forward to the suppositories that follow. Congrats on getting started.

*Kelly:* Shitty that you didn't hear your second beta yet, it seems like all we ever do is wait. So did you get your house on the market yet? I know it's a shitty market but people are still buying houses and you could be lucky and sell yours fast. We put ours up a while back even though the agent said it would be difficult to sell. We just figured we would give it a try we didn't have any need to sell or anywhere to move. It sold in three weeks and they wanted a three week closing. They offered our asking price so we had no choice but to accept. So we were homeless. You just need the right person that wants your house and it will sell. I hope things work out for you. 

So I'm a little down on the lack of follicles that I seem to have. My first scan showed 8 in one ovary and 4-5 in the other. Silly me took that to mean I will have at least 12 retrieved. :dohh: It is now becoming painfully clear that I will be lucky to get 5. I know I only need one to do this but I was hoping for two to transfer and a few to freeze. I'm not getting any younger and I want to have two children. If at 36 my reserve is this depleted I can't imagine in a couple years when I try for #2 it will be easy.


----------



## Kelly9

Jenn: House has been on the market for 1.5 months already we've had a number of showings but no one even close to biting. I'm not surprised your house sold so fast with the shipping contract out there the real estate market in NS is doing pretty good actually.
I also get the stimming and egg thing, I had a very different cycle the second time around it was way worse, usually second cycles are better, I was not happy but did up with my tulip in my tummy so hang tough and stim for as long as you need, I think I stimmed 13 days this time. Last time was 9 days! with one day coasting.


----------



## Swepakepa3

I had my ER today....... before we started the doctor was like, as you know you do nothing have many eggs, so i would not be surprised if we don't have any that fertilize.....when i was done the other doctor said it was not documented how many they retrieved, however my husband said the doctor came out and talked to him and she told them they were able to retrieve 9 eggs which she was surprised based on my ultrasound..... it will be a long wait until the Lab calls me tomorrow for further details regarding eggs and a possible transfer date :)


----------



## southaspen

Swepakepa3 said:


> I had my ER today....... before we started the doctor was like, as you know you do nothing have many eggs, so i would not be surprised if we don't have any that fertilize.....when i was done the other doctor said it was not documented how many they retrieved, however my husband said the doctor came out and talked to him and she told them they were able to retrieve 9 eggs which she was surprised based on my ultrasound..... it will be a long wait until the Lab calls me tomorrow for further details regarding eggs and a possible transfer date :)

Congrats on 9!! At least someone was counting :thumbup:


----------



## MrsC8776

wantbabysoon said:


> Hope all you ladies are doing good!!
> 
> never2late - How was your injection class?
> 
> AFM, I start my Lupron tonight.... Can't believe I would be saying that I am looking forward to getting poked :) It's all happening finally...

Yay for getting started! 



Jenn76 said:


> *Azlissie:* I haven't had any side effects besides a daily headache. Looks like I won't have my ER until the end of the week. Argh!!! I only have about 3 good follicles at this point and they are hoping a couple more get to where they need to be so more meds for me. Sorry to hear they are dragging this out for you. I know how stressful that is, but you never know there still may be a chance. Good luck on Monday, praying for good news. :hugs:
> 
> *Bubu:* :happydance: So happy that you're on your way!! So your clinic has a portal you can go in and see your results?? That's awesome that you know already that your embries survived the thaw. I'm praying for you to have a successful transfer. It looks like I'm going to be a week behind you now. I was hoping to trigger tonight for a Monday ER but I'm not ready. So it looks like Wed or Thurs for ER which would put my ET to the following week. :dohh:
> 
> *Wantbaby:* Yeah for starting to poke yourself, LOL! I'm on day ten today of stimms I have to say it isn't fun but I do look forward to doing it each day. I'm especially looking forward to being done..... but not looking forward to the suppositories that follow. Congrats on getting started.
> 
> *Kelly:* Shitty that you didn't hear your second beta yet, it seems like all we ever do is wait. So did you get your house on the market yet? I know it's a shitty market but people are still buying houses and you could be lucky and sell yours fast. We put ours up a while back even though the agent said it would be difficult to sell. We just figured we would give it a try we didn't have any need to sell or anywhere to move. It sold in three weeks and they wanted a three week closing. They offered our asking price so we had no choice but to accept. So we were homeless. You just need the right person that wants your house and it will sell. I hope things work out for you.
> 
> So I'm a little down on the lack of follicles that I seem to have. My first scan showed 8 in one ovary and 4-5 in the other. Silly me took that to mean I will have at least 12 retrieved. :dohh: It is now becoming painfully clear that I will be lucky to get 5. I know I only need one to do this but I was hoping for two to transfer and a few to freeze. I'm not getting any younger and I want to have two children. If at 36 my reserve is this depleted I can't imagine in a couple years when I try for #2 it will be easy.

Sorry to hear you are having a hard time. 5 would still be a great number but more could be there. I think there is a good chance that you can have ET and still have some frozen. 



Swepakepa3 said:


> I had my ER today....... before we started the doctor was like, as you know you do nothing have many eggs, so i would not be surprised if we don't have any that fertilize.....when i was done the other doctor said it was not documented how many they retrieved, however my husband said the doctor came out and talked to him and she told them they were able to retrieve 9 eggs which she was surprised based on my ultrasound..... it will be a long wait until the Lab calls me tomorrow for further details regarding eggs and a possible transfer date :)

That is great that you got 9! I look forward to your update tomorrow.


----------



## ksluice

Swepakepa3 said:


> I had my ER today....... before we started the doctor was like, as you know you do nothing have many eggs, so i would not be surprised if we don't have any that fertilize.....when i was done the other doctor said it was not documented how many they retrieved, however my husband said the doctor came out and talked to him and she told them they were able to retrieve 9 eggs which she was surprised based on my ultrasound..... it will be a long wait until the Lab calls me tomorrow for further details regarding eggs and a possible transfer date :)

That is great Swepa!! Big :dust: too you those babies fertilizing up! FXed!!


----------



## Kelly9

yay for 9!


----------



## bubumaci

Congrats Swepakepa! 9 is good and fx'd that they fertilise well :)

I have a quick question... my doctor on Wednesday was a bit off with his "Ovulation Prognosis" and they thawed the eggies yesterday, because I rang on Friday that I had had my LH surge - my temp shot up as wel! So instead of waiting for another ultrasound and blood work on Monday, I went in yesterday and they decided I had ovulated and they would thaw right away.. (thaw is meant to be 1 day after ovulation, they were frozen once fertilised on the day of ER) and ET is four days later - so normally 5dpo / ER... my FF chart has given me crosshairs (albeit dotted) for ovulation on Thursday. So, if that were true, then it would mean that thaw was 2dpo and ET will be 6dpo (when it is meant to be 5) ... do you guys think that could be a problem / mean it won't work (provided they develop nicely)?


----------



## chellesama

Wantbaby, Never2Late, Swepakepa, Ksluice, Michelle and Jenn, you're almost there! It's so exciting to see so many ladies underway. It moves so much faster once you're doing something. 

Bubu, I think you should be fine. It's not an exact science, right? If your doctors were worried, they would cancel it even if it broke your heart.


----------



## bubumaci

Thanks chellesama. I suppose you're right - if there were a danger of it being too late, they wouldn't have wasted thawing them, knowing the transfer is too late... :)


----------



## GettingBroody

Chellesama - your message was really sweet. Thanks! :hugs:

Wantbaby - congrats on getting started!!! Yay! :happydance:

Jenn - I know it's easy for me to say but try not to stress about your eggs :hugs: I'm keeping my fingers firmly crossed for you that those follies keep growing!

Raelynn - :hugs:

Swepakepa - congrats on 9 eggs! Have you had any updates on how they're doing?

Azlissie - sending you loads of :hugs: hon. Good luck tomor.

Kelly - any word on your beta yet?!

Bubu - I can't remember who it was but I remember reading that somebody's FS insists on only doing transfers of 6 day blasts - that would be 6 dpo so I'm sure you'll be fine. Congrats on all 3 thawing! How are they doing?


Afm, spotting today so I'm guessing af will be here tomor and I can start my bcp!:happydance: My cycles seem to be getting shorter though - normally I'm about 29 days but last month and probably this month it seems have been a few days short of that. Not sure what's going on :shrug: Hopefully nothing to worry about!:wacko:


----------



## Swepakepa3

Thanks everyone :)

The lab called this morning.... So far 4 have fertilized normal and 1 abnormal...I am to call back tomorrow night for an update...... :)


----------



## Swepakepa3

GettingBroody: Good Luck.... I noticed by cycles were getting shorter as well....


----------



## GettingBroody

Congrats on having 4 fertilised!! Sending you lots of embryo growing dust!! :dust:


----------



## bubumaci

Getting Broody - yes, I suppose that is true. I guess, when I will be 6 dpo, they will only have been growing for 4 days. If I really did O on Thursday (as FF seems to think), then transfer would be on day 7, when they are day 5 ... My only worry is, that in the ICSI round we had last cycle, fresh ones didn't get to "good blast" for the transfer. One was a morula on day 5 and the other was just becoming a blast... so I am concerned, that the frozen ones might also struggle... fx'd that they do well.
Unfortunately, I don't get updates on how they are doing. Tomorrow, I will get the time for the transfer on Wednesday...


----------



## Kelly9

swepa yay for 4!

bubu I would think they'd let you know and not risk anything even if it meant cancelling and waiting. Can't wait for your update.

getting broody hoping to have them tomorrow. I"m tired of the waiting! but I work so will have to call them in the afternoon. My ic's are still getting darker which is a great sign.


----------



## Kelly9

I have to wax tonight, legs underarms and brazillian.... ugh.


----------



## GettingBroody

Fx'd for nice high number Kelly!

Girls, just have a quick question for any of you doing acupuncture... Are you also taking Chinese herbs or did any of your FSs advise against them? Going for my first session on Thursday.


----------



## southaspen

GettingBroody said:


> Fx'd for nice high number Kelly!
> 
> Girls, just have a quick question for any of you doing acupuncture... Are you also taking Chinese herbs or did any of your FSs advise against them? Going for my first session on Thursday.

I did acupuncture but did not take any herbal supplements. At this stage of the game they probably aren't going to affect an embie but if you want to take them I would ask. :flower:


----------



## southaspen

I guess I better update my actions from the weekend. The POAS bug got me on Saturday night. I figured if it was negative I could write it off that it was a bad sample because it wasn't morning pee. Well, it was a faint positive!!! Tested again this morning on a digital and BFP!!! It seems so surreal like I should be feeling differently. Now to get past the beta hurdle on Wed and see that this little one or ones are growing growing. Now to tell the hubby tonight! Have to think of a good way to surprise him! Oh, I did my PIO shot by myself this a.m. because I am away from home. Went very smoothly, so thanks for the good tips that I read on here earlier when someone else had to do a shot themselves. 
:cloud9::bfp::cloud9:


----------



## MommyMel

southaspen said:


> I guess I better update my actions from the weekend. The POAS bug got me on Saturday night. I figured if it was negative I could write it off that it was a bad sample because it wasn't morning pee. Well, it was a faint positive!!! Tested again this morning on a digital and BFP!!! It seems so surreal like I should be feeling differently. Now to get past the beta hurdle on Wed and see that this little one or ones are growing growing. Now to tell the hubby tonight! Have to think of a good way to surprise him! Oh, I did my PIO shot by myself this a.m. because I am away from home. Went very smoothly, so thanks for the good tips that I read on here earlier when someone else had to do a shot themselves.
> :cloud9::bfp::cloud9:


:yipee::wohoo: cograts :wohoo:
this is wonderful, amazing !!!!
i know how you felt, i couldnt believe mine either,,, after so many Neg ..... i am so so happy for you.....

I put mine into a gift box and gave it to him.....
otherwise, put it into a picture frame and give it to him with a note : due in 9 months: that was the idea Tella gave me...... this is so so exciting.... :happydance::happydance:

i wish you a happy and healthy 9 months,,,,, :hugs::hugs:


----------



## GettingBroody

Yay!! That is fantastic news South!!! :wohoo: Congratulations!! Enjoy telling dh tonight!! :D


----------



## wantbabysoon

southaspen said:


> I guess I better update my actions from the weekend. The POAS bug got me on Saturday night. I figured if it was negative I could write it off that it was a bad sample because it wasn't morning pee. Well, it was a faint positive!!! Tested again this morning on a digital and BFP!!! It seems so surreal like I should be feeling differently. Now to get past the beta hurdle on Wed and see that this little one or ones are growing growing. Now to tell the hubby tonight! Have to think of a good way to surprise him! Oh, I did my PIO shot by myself this a.m. because I am away from home. Went very smoothly, so thanks for the good tips that I read on here earlier when someone else had to do a shot themselves.
> :cloud9::bfp::cloud9:

Congrats!


----------



## michelle01

Swepakepa - Congrats on 4 fertilised!! 

Bubu - Good luck on Wednesday!

South - CONGRATS :yipee:

Kelly - Good luck with your beta today!


----------



## bubumaci

Congratulations South :hugs::happydance: 

AFM - my transfer appointment is on Wednesday at 13:50 :) Still don't know the status of the embies - but if I have a transfer appointment now, I guess they must be doing OK?


----------



## chellesama

Southaspen - congratulations! I'm sure Wed. will show a good, high beta.

Bubu, yay for getting a date and time! Things must be going well and your doc must be pretty confident. 

Kelly, you call that office and tell them that not only are you sick of waiting for your betas, so is The Internet. Maybe if they know the pressure is really on.....


----------



## haj624

Congrats southaspen!!!

Good luck Kelly!


----------



## MrsC8776

bubumaci said:


> Congrats Swepakepa! 9 is good and fx'd that they fertilise well :)
> 
> I have a quick question... my doctor on Wednesday was a bit off with his "Ovulation Prognosis" and they thawed the eggies yesterday, because I rang on Friday that I had had my LH surge - my temp shot up as wel! So instead of waiting for another ultrasound and blood work on Monday, I went in yesterday and they decided I had ovulated and they would thaw right away.. (thaw is meant to be 1 day after ovulation, they were frozen once fertilised on the day of ER) and ET is four days later - so normally 5dpo / ER... my FF chart has given me crosshairs (albeit dotted) for ovulation on Thursday. So, if that were true, then it would mean that thaw was 2dpo and ET will be 6dpo (when it is meant to be 5) ... do you guys think that could be a problem / mean it won't work (provided they develop nicely)?

I'm sure everything is going to work out great. Good luck on Wednesday! 



GettingBroody said:


> Afm, spotting today so I'm guessing af will be here tomor and I can start my bcp!:happydance: My cycles seem to be getting shorter though - normally I'm about 29 days but last month and probably this month it seems have been a few days short of that. Not sure what's going on :shrug: Hopefully nothing to worry about!:wacko:

Yay for starting BC! 



Swepakepa3 said:


> Thanks everyone :)
> 
> The lab called this morning.... So far 4 have fertilized normal and 1 abnormal...I am to call back tomorrow night for an update...... :)

4 is very exciting!!



southaspen said:


> I guess I better update my actions from the weekend. The POAS bug got me on Saturday night. I figured if it was negative I could write it off that it was a bad sample because it wasn't morning pee. Well, it was a faint positive!!! Tested again this morning on a digital and BFP!!! It seems so surreal like I should be feeling differently. Now to get past the beta hurdle on Wed and see that this little one or ones are growing growing. Now to tell the hubby tonight! Have to think of a good way to surprise him! Oh, I did my PIO shot by myself this a.m. because I am away from home. Went very smoothly, so thanks for the good tips that I read on here earlier when someone else had to do a shot themselves.
> :cloud9::bfp::cloud9:

Congrats!! :happydance:

Azlissie~ I hope things go well today. :hugs:

TTC~ How are things going? 

jchic~ How are you doing? 

Mammywannabe~ Have you tested?


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats southaspen!!! How exciting!!


----------



## Swepakepa3

Congrats southaspen!! 

What is a PIO injection?


----------



## haj624

Swepakepa3 said:


> Congrats southaspen!!
> 
> What is a PIO injection?

Progesterone in oil


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Congrats South :) thats awesome news :) SOOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!


----------



## ksluice

GettingBroody said:


> Fx'd for nice high number Kelly!
> 
> Girls, just have a quick question for any of you doing acupuncture... Are you also taking Chinese herbs or did any of your FSs advise against them? Going for my first session on Thursday.

My acupuncturist nearly always pairs herbs with acupuncture for fertility. She suggested them for me during the 1/2 half of my cycle only, and never while I was doing western stuff.


----------



## ksluice

WHOA!!! And congrats South. WONDERFUL AWESOME news!!

SO much is happening on here this morning!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Hi Ladies, 
Hope everyone is doing well!

I started Lupron and Saturday so 2 days in.....

I had a couple questions..
I am taking 10 units Lupron... How much is the standard dose since I saw some taking 20 units as well?
Also, did you experience any side effects?


----------



## ksluice

wantbabysoon said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> I started Lupron and Saturday so 2 days in.....
> 
> I had a couple questions..
> I am taking 10 units Lupron... How much is the standard dose since I saw some taking 20 units as well?
> Also, did you experience any side effects?

Hi! I might be the one on 20 units you're thinking of. I am on it as part of a luteal lupron protocol. I don't know if its standard for that or not, but I would guess so. I know there is something else with totally different dosing called a lupron flare but you're only on it for a short time before stims in that case. 

As to SE, I think they vary wildly person to person. Hot flashes are the most common. I have had less SE on Lupron than I did on Femera (for IUIs), but I do have more foggy head but I can't really tell if that is just me or the lupron. :wacko:


----------



## michelle01

Wantbabysoon - When I did my first IVF, I was on 10 units and then when I started stimming, they dropped it to 5 units. I honestly had no side effects with Lupron, it was one of the easiest injections I had to do. Hopefully you won't have any either!

Bubu - Yay for an appt!! I am sure things will go smoothly for you :)


----------



## MoBaby

Well so Af was supposed to show Saturday and she is playing hide and seek freaking again!! Why can't my body go back to how it was before my mc?? I'm so annoyed... I am going to make sure I start bcp when it does come now because I don't want to risk not cycling in September. Grrr!! 

Wantbaby: I did 20 u also then down to 5 but this next time it's a microdose lupron and I think it's it 10u microdose... Are you doing it once or twice daily? What protocol are you on?


----------



## wantbabysoon

MoBaby said:


> Well so Af was supposed to show Saturday and she is playing hide and seek freaking again!! Why can't my body go back to how it was before my mc?? I'm so annoyed... I am going to make sure I start bcp when it does come now because I don't want to risk not cycling in September. Grrr!!
> 
> Wantbaby: I did 20 u also then down to 5 but this next time it's a microdose lupron and I think it's it 10u microdose... Are you doing it once or twice daily? What protocol are you on?

I am on long protocol... doing Lupron 10 units once a day... Once I stop BCP on the 25th ... I just have to wait for AF to show and then start stims.


----------



## michelle01

I am sorry Mobaby; it sucks when the only time you want AF to show she doesn't!!! I hope she starts soon for you :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

You ladies crack me up! Well I got a 3+ on my digi this morning at only 4+4 so that also helped to reassure me but I did finally get my beta back, 12dpo it was 128 14dpo it was 263 so just doubled and then some, very happy. 

South YAY!!!!!!! (I may be wrong but was it you that had PGD and put back to girls?) if so how awesome that you already know and if not sorry I don't know who I'm thinking of.


----------



## haj624

yayy kelly!!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Congrats Kelly! So happy for you!


----------



## MoBaby

yay kelly! awesome beta! did you put back 1 or 2?


----------



## drsquid

i did 10 of lupron for downreg and did not change the dose once i started stims. i felt pretty bad on lupron. tired, etc.


----------



## ksluice

Kelly9 said:


> You ladies crack me up! Well I got a 3+ on my digi this morning at only 4+4 so that also helped to reassure me but I did finally get my beta back, 12dpo it was 128 14dpo it was 263 so just doubled and then some, very happy.
> 
> South YAY!!!!!!! (I may be wrong but was it you that had PGD and put back to girls?) if so how awesome that you already know and if not sorry I don't know who I'm thinking of.

YAY!!! Atta girl!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jenn76

:wohoo: *Southaspen* :wohoo: Congratulations!!!!!! Good luck on Wednesday hope you get a high number. Can't wait to hear how hubby reacts to your fantastic news. Will it be :twingirls: this thread is full of BFP and twins!! 

*BuBu:* Good luck on Wednesday. How many are you transferring?

*Haj:* Almost 12 weeks!!!! :happydance:

*Mobaby:* Sorry to hear AF is a no show, hope she comes soon. July is almost done and September is just around the corner. :hugs:

*Kelly: * :happydance: Yeah for double beta!!!! :thumbup: Grow Tulip grow!!

*AFM:* I finally got the ok to trigger tonight :happydance: ER is Wednesday morning. I'm doing a 5 day transfer so if all goes well (FX) ET on Monday 7/30. I still have limited reserves, probably only 5 follicles. I'm praying for two good blasts to transfer.


----------



## Kelly9

Jenn huzzah for trigger and collection!

We only put 1 back so there should only be 1 in there lol.


----------



## MrsC8776

MoBaby said:


> Well so Af was supposed to show Saturday and she is playing hide and seek freaking again!! Why can't my body go back to how it was before my mc?? I'm so annoyed... I am going to make sure I start bcp when it does come now because I don't want to risk not cycling in September. Grrr!!
> 
> Wantbaby: I did 20 u also then down to 5 but this next time it's a microdose lupron and I think it's it 10u microdose... Are you doing it once or twice daily? What protocol are you on?

Sorry to hear that AF is being a pain. I think BC would be a good idea just so that no dates get messed up with crazy af. 



Kelly9 said:


> You ladies crack me up! Well I got a 3+ on my digi this morning at only 4+4 so that also helped to reassure me but I did finally get my beta back, 12dpo it was 128 14dpo it was 263 so just doubled and then some, very happy.
> 
> South YAY!!!!!!! (I may be wrong but was it you that had PGD and put back to girls?) if so how awesome that you already know and if not sorry I don't know who I'm thinking of.

Congrats again on a great beta! 



Jenn76 said:


> :wohoo: *Southaspen* :wohoo: Congratulations!!!!!! Good luck on Wednesday hope you get a high number. Can't wait to hear how hubby reacts to your fantastic news. Will it be :twingirls: this thread is full of BFP and twins!!
> 
> *BuBu:* Good luck on Wednesday. How many are you transferring?
> 
> *Haj:* Almost 12 weeks!!!! :happydance:
> 
> *Mobaby:* Sorry to hear AF is a no show, hope she comes soon. July is almost done and September is just around the corner. :hugs:
> 
> *Kelly: * :happydance: Yeah for double beta!!!! :thumbup: Grow Tulip grow!!
> 
> *AFM:* I finally got the ok to trigger tonight :happydance: ER is Wednesday morning. I'm doing a 5 day transfer so if all goes well (FX) ET on Monday 7/30. I still have limited reserves, probably only 5 follicles. I'm praying for two good blasts to transfer.

Yay for trigger! :happydance: That is so exciting. Fx for some good ones.


----------



## MoBaby

Kelly9 said:


> Jenn huzzah for trigger and collection!
> 
> We only put 1 back so there should only be 1 in there lol.

could have another set of identicals on this thread :haha:


----------



## Kelly9

^ everyone keeps saying that, but honestly the chances of that happening are sooooo low, like only 3-4% so I'm sticking with there's only one in there till proven wrong.


----------



## azlissie

Congrats, South! That is very exciting - can't wait to hear your beta results.

Kelly, I'm glad you finally got your second beta - great number! Can't wait to see how your scan goes.

Jenn, glad you are triggering! Good luck with ER - I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Thanks for your positivity everyone, but my second beta today was negative, as expected. At least now I can quit the PIO shots. I have a follow up with my RE this Friday so I'm going to start compiling a list of questions. Any ladies who've had failed cycles before, what did you change for round 2? Any suggestions for what questions I should ask? I'm not even 100% sure I'll go for round 2 but if I do I don't want to do the exact same thing again.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start!


----------



## Kelly9

Az usually the docs are very good about changing things up and or benefiting from the failed cycle. Apparently if a first cycle doesn't work it tells them quiet a bit and the second cycle typically is way better since they know how your body responds etc and thus they will know how much they can push it. I hope if you do do another cycle that it gives you your forever baby.


----------



## Swepakepa3

yayaya kelly!!

Jenn - Good luck!!

AFM: ET tomorrow :) I can't wait.... 3 eggs divided appprioatealy and 1 still waiting to divde.... we are only putting 1 back so we shall see... Amazing thing it tomorrow is our 3 year wedding anniversary its pretty amazing that it is our transfer date as well..!!! Nervous as hell


----------



## southaspen

I did 10 units at first and then decreased to 5 once I started stim. Just headaches for me.


----------



## southaspen

Sorry I forgot to respond with quote. This is a response to Kelly. Congrats on the beta!! I'm sure a relief! Yes we did PGD and put back 2 girls. Now to wait and see!


----------



## southaspen

Jenn76 said:



> :wohoo: *Southaspen* :wohoo: Congratulations!!!!!! Good luck on Wednesday hope you get a high number. Can't wait to hear how hubby reacts to your fantastic news. Will it be :twingirls: this thread is full of BFP and twins!!
> 
> *BuBu:* Good luck on Wednesday. How many are you transferring?
> 
> *Haj:* Almost 12 weeks!!!! :happydance:
> 
> *Mobaby:* Sorry to hear AF is a no show, hope she comes soon. July is almost done and September is just around the corner. :hugs:
> 
> *Kelly: * :happydance: Yeah for double beta!!!! :thumbup: Grow Tulip grow!!
> 
> *AFM:* I finally got the ok to trigger tonight :happydance: ER is Wednesday morning. I'm doing a 5 day transfer so if all goes well (FX) ET on Monday 7/30. I still have limited reserves, probably only 5 follicles. I'm praying for two good blasts to transfer.

I had a long drive home from class and decided to get a bunch of pink cupcakes from the store and I put a sign on the package that said "I meant my oven" along with the positive pregnancy test. I was "playing" with our camera when he came in from taking the dog out and I asked him if he could check on the cupcakes in the oven. He saw the sign saying "in my oven" and got a big old grin on his face. Simple but fun!

Good luck on Wednesday!! :flower:


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hi everyone, I finally have internet so Im going to see if I can get caught up with everyone! I have been reading and keeping up to date just not commenting so sorry if this is long!

Kelly- Yay for good Betas!!

South- Congrats, I am so happy for you!

Jenn- Good luck with the egg retrieval and transfer. I had 5 eggs retrieved last week and two made it to be transferred (3 day) so I wish you the best!

BuBu- Good luck this week! Have you decided how many to transfer?

Swepakepa- What a great day to do your transfer! Good Luck!!

AzLissie- Im so sorry! I am curious as to what your RE changes.

MoBaby- Im so sorry AF is being a pain in the butt! 

Ksluice- Hows it going?

Drs- how are you feeling?

Wantbaby- How is the lupron going? My RE had my doing 10 units 2 times a day. 

Broody- My acupuncturist had me taking herbs the first half of my cycle. Once I started Stimming she had me quit.

Chellesama- How are you feeling? 

Haj- just a few days until 12 weeks!!! Yay!!

MrsC- How are you feeling?

I know I missed people and Im sorry! Please know I am thinking of you all!

AFM- ET was Friday, they put back two embryos. I have been taking it easy for the most part with a few things here and there. I got a call from my clinic today. . . the last embryo didnt develop enough to freeze so Tater and Tot are it for this cycle. Crazy as it might be I am talking to Tater and Tot and telling them how much I hope they get good and cozy in there. Does anyone have any advice on things I should (or should not) be doing?


----------



## drsquid

baby - try to relax.. positive or negative there is nothig you can do to make this work or not work. yay tater and tot. started getting afternoon sickness a few days ago... now it is all day... yay sigh


----------



## MrsC8776

azlissie said:


> Congrats, South! That is very exciting - can't wait to hear your beta results.
> 
> Kelly, I'm glad you finally got your second beta - great number! Can't wait to see how your scan goes.
> 
> Jenn, glad you are triggering! Good luck with ER - I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Thanks for your positivity everyone, but my second beta today was negative, as expected. At least now I can quit the PIO shots. I have a follow up with my RE this Friday so I'm going to start compiling a list of questions. Any ladies who've had failed cycles before, what did you change for round 2? Any suggestions for what questions I should ask? I'm not even 100% sure I'll go for round 2 but if I do I don't want to do the exact same thing again.
> 
> Hope everyone's week is off to a good start!

:hugs: I'm sorry. I did hope for the best for you. I hope they can do something different for the next cycle. Di you have any frozen? 



Swepakepa3 said:


> yayaya kelly!!
> 
> Jenn - Good luck!!
> 
> AFM: ET tomorrow :) I can't wait.... 3 eggs divided appprioatealy and 1 still waiting to divde.... we are only putting 1 back so we shall see... Amazing thing it tomorrow is our 3 year wedding anniversary its pretty amazing that it is our transfer date as well..!!! Nervous as hell

Good luck tomorrow! Tomorrow will forever be your special day X2! 



southaspen said:


> Jenn76 said:
> 
> 
> :wohoo: *Southaspen* :wohoo: Congratulations!!!!!! Good luck on Wednesday hope you get a high number. Can't wait to hear how hubby reacts to your fantastic news. Will it be :twingirls: this thread is full of BFP and twins!!
> 
> *BuBu:* Good luck on Wednesday. How many are you transferring?
> 
> *Haj:* Almost 12 weeks!!!! :happydance:
> 
> *Mobaby:* Sorry to hear AF is a no show, hope she comes soon. July is almost done and September is just around the corner. :hugs:
> 
> *Kelly: * :happydance: Yeah for double beta!!!! :thumbup: Grow Tulip grow!!
> 
> *AFM:* I finally got the ok to trigger tonight :happydance: ER is Wednesday morning. I'm doing a 5 day transfer so if all goes well (FX) ET on Monday 7/30. I still have limited reserves, probably only 5 follicles. I'm praying for two good blasts to transfer.
> 
> I had a long drive home from class and decided to get a bunch of pink cupcakes from the store and I put a sign on the package that said "I meant my oven" along with the positive pregnancy test. I was "playing" with our camera when he came in from taking the dog out and I asked him if he could check on the cupcakes in the oven. He saw the sign saying "in my oven" and got a big old grin on his face. Simple but fun!
> 
> Good luck on Wednesday!! :flower:Click to expand...

Sounds like a great way to share the news and very cute! I bet you both are super excited. 

BabyOnMyOwn~ I'm doing good thank you. No ms but I am nauseous all the time and super tired! My fingers are crossed for Tater and Tot. I can't wait to hear about your bfp soon.


----------



## ShortyA22

Hey everyone! I've been trying to be incognito for a few to prepare for my BETA tomorrow-- well pretty much everything has went perfect and ive had all the "pregnancy symptoms". Well I just knew it.. I took a hpt Sunday and Today and both came back clearly a BFN... I'm just hoping and praying that I just tested too early and the blood test will give me my positive back!! I've read many posts on the Internet and other forums where ppl got negatives on HPT and still was pregnant when Beta came back-- do any of you have any stories like that??

I'm asking for all the prayers as I go tomorrow that I am pregnant plz...


----------



## Kelly9

thats so cute! and awwww I wish I knew the gender of mine already!


----------



## ksluice

ShortyA22 said:


> Hey everyone! I've been trying to be incognito for a few to prepare for my BETA tomorrow-- well pretty much everything has went perfect and ive had all the "pregnancy symptoms". Well I just knew it.. I took a hpt Sunday and Today and both came back clearly a BFN... I'm just hoping and praying that I just tested too early and the blood test will give me my positive back!! I've read many posts on the Internet and other forums where ppl got negatives on HPT and still was pregnant when Beta came back-- do any of you have any stories like that??
> 
> I'm asking for all the prayers as I go tomorrow that I am pregnant plz...

you got Shorty. FXed and loads and loads of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## GettingBroody

chellesama said:


> Kelly, you call that office and tell them that not only are you sick of waiting for your betas, so is The Internet. Maybe if they know the pressure is really on.....

:haha: Too funny!

Bubu - that's great that you have a transfer time!! Yay! :thumbup:

Wantbaby - hope the side effects stay away!

Kelly - congrats on a fab beta!! :dance:

Mobaby - so sorry af is gone missing :growlmad: So typical - she's right on time when you don't want her and late when you do!

Jenn - hope your trigger went well! Good luck with ER on Wed!

Azlissie - :hugs: 

Swepakepa - good luck with ET tomor! That's great that it's on the day of your anniversary too! Fx'd it'll be a double celebration next year! :D

Shorty - crossing my fingers that you were just too early and the beta brings good news. :dust:

DrS - sorry you're feeling sick :hugs: I've heard the motion sickness wrist bands can work wonders for morning sickness sometimes? Might be worth trying...


----------



## bubumaci

Jenn76 said:


> *BuBu:* Good luck on Wednesday. How many are you transferring?
> 
> 
> *AFM:* I finally got the ok to trigger tonight :happydance: ER is Wednesday morning. I'm doing a 5 day transfer so if all goes well (FX) ET on Monday 7/30. I still have limited reserves, probably only 5 follicles. I'm praying for two good blasts to transfer.

Hey Jenn :) We are transferring 2 again - provided they have developed enough. I won't know their progress until the transfer tomorrow afternoon, when I see them on the TV right before they are sucked up for the transfer... so we keep praying that they are developing nicely for us :)

How did your trigger go? Congratulations on getting there!! Good luck tomorrow morning for the ER - pamper yourself afterwards :) xx



Swepakepa3 said:


> AFM: ET tomorrow :) I can't wait.... 3 eggs divided appprioatealy and 1 still waiting to divde.... we are only putting 1 back so we shall see... Amazing thing it tomorrow is our 3 year wedding anniversary its pretty amazing that it is our transfer date as well..!!! Nervous as hell

Swepakepa... have all fingers and toes X'd for your transfer tomorrow (same day as me :) :) ) and hope that your 3 day wedding anniversary is a good omen for a sweet little bean! xx



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> BuBu- Good luck this week! Have you decided how many to transfer?
> 
> AFM- ET was Friday, they put back two embryos. I have been taking it easy for the most part with a few things here and there. I got a call from my clinic today. . . the last embryo didnt develop enough to freeze so Tater and Tot are it for this cycle. Crazy as it might be I am talking to Tater and Tot and telling them how much I hope they get good and cozy in there. Does anyone have any advice on things I should (or should not) be doing?

Hey Bomo :) Thank you so much! We are transferring two. (Did the same last time). Since we only had three thawed, all fingers are crossed that the little ones are busy dividing away, so we have nice embies to transfer tomorrow afternoon :) Like you, I am going to take it easy this time (have taken Thursday and Friday off - so I can have 5 days in a row to relax).

Congratulations to having Tater and Tot in there! :) I did the same, talking to my two (and stroking the photograph I had of the transferred eggs - took the picture everywhere with me in the house - at my desk when working, downstairs when watching TV :) :) ) - I think we probably all do it, somehow a magical feeling, knowing they are in there, even if nothing else has happened yet :) ... The only advice I can give you is to not let anything stress you. If there is anything else going on right now, get your partner to deal with it - so you can just concentrate on giving your LOs a nice cozy place to nestle into. Otherwise - I believe they advise against baths for the first few days and certainly not hot ones - and don't overdo anything (sport-wise for example). But you can live your life pretty normally (since so many women get pregnant and don't even know it until they get their :bfp:) :) GOOD LUCK xx



ShortyA22 said:


> Hey everyone! I've been trying to be incognito for a few to prepare for my BETA tomorrow-- well pretty much everything has went perfect and ive had all the "pregnancy symptoms". Well I just knew it.. I took a hpt Sunday and Today and both came back clearly a BFN... I'm just hoping and praying that I just tested too early and the blood test will give me my positive back!! I've read many posts on the Internet and other forums where ppl got negatives on HPT and still was pregnant when Beta came back-- do any of you have any stories like that??
> 
> I'm asking for all the prayers as I go tomorrow that I am pregnant plz...

:dust::dust::dust::dust: praying for you for your Beta today :) :flower:


----------



## wantbabysoon

Hi Everyone,
Looks like the Lupron side effects are starting to kick in ... I took my third shot last night and today I feel exhausted, have a slight headache and could not sleep well last night. 
Just waiting to finish the last dose of BCP tomorrow and hope AF shows up by the weekend....


----------



## Swepakepa3

On my way home from my transfer.....2 embies put back even though we decided on 1, doc convinced us two was a better option..... Beta on 8/6 gonna be a long TWW.


Good luck everyone :dust:


----------



## MrsC8776

ShortyA22 said:


> Hey everyone! I've been trying to be incognito for a few to prepare for my BETA tomorrow-- well pretty much everything has went perfect and ive had all the "pregnancy symptoms". Well I just knew it.. I took a hpt Sunday and Today and both came back clearly a BFN... I'm just hoping and praying that I just tested too early and the blood test will give me my positive back!! I've read many posts on the Internet and other forums where ppl got negatives on HPT and still was pregnant when Beta came back-- do any of you have any stories like that??
> 
> I'm asking for all the prayers as I go tomorrow that I am pregnant plz...

Fx for you today!



wantbabysoon said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Looks like the Lupron side effects are starting to kick in ... I took my third shot last night and today I feel exhausted, have a slight headache and could not sleep well last night.
> Just waiting to finish the last dose of BCP tomorrow and hope AF shows up by the weekend....

Sorry to hear that the meds are giving you side effects. I hope it gets better. 



Swepakepa3 said:


> On my way home from my transfer.....2 embies put back even though we decided on 1, doc convinced us two was a better option..... Beta on 8/6 gonna be a long TWW.
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone :dust:

Congrats on being PUPO!! :happydance: Why did he want you to do two if you only wanted one put back? Was it the grade of them?


----------



## Swepakepa3

Said the success rate would be higher.... I only had three that fertilized and didn't seem like they would survive the freeze. To use them now


----------



## michelle01

Kelly - YAY for an awesome second beta!!

Jenn - Good luck tomorrow morning with ER :)

Az - sorry about your second beta. I had a failed cycle in March when I MC and I had a really hard time with it; even to the point that I wasn't going to do another cycle, but after I had time to heal, I picked myself back up and here I am again trying for round 2! I am sure after time you will be ready again too. The doctor did change my protocol this time around; I was a slow responder before so now I am doing injections of follistum in the morning and at night, along with doing injections of ganirlex instead of using Lupron this time. Also, when my cycle ended in a MC the doctors decided to do some more tests before I started the next cycle. They ran blood work to check my auto immune system and some other things; they found I have MTHFR, so this cycle I have started lovenox injections for blood clotting. I would ask them if they do any testing to determine why it failed. Where you a good responder to the meds?

Swepakepa - Good luck with your ET!!!

South - how cute, love the cupcake announcement. I bet your DH is thrilled :)

YAY Bomo!! Now you just sit back and relax. The only things the doctors told me I couldn't do was workout during my tww last cycle. I workout everyday, so I had to cut that out, but it was worth it and will be worth it again this cycle!!

Shorty - Thinking of you today and hoping for a good beta! :hugs:

Wantababy - sorry about the headache, they really stink. I get migraines and now that I am off my migraine meds and on the BC, I am getting them again :( Today I woke up at 3am with the worst one yet. I am actually waiting for the doctrs office to call me back because I am not sure if I can take anything for them with the lovenox injections. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies, I'm so glad to see so many of you are doing well and are getting your ER and ET's done! Fingers crossed and lots of baby dust.

AFM: Tomorrow I hit my 12 week mark, I go in for my ultrascreen to check for down syndrome but none the less I get to see my 2 little sweet peas:cloud9: As long as we see 2 strong heartbeats and that they are growing like they should we are officially going to spill the beans to everyone!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## michelle01

Yipee Haj! How exciting!!! I cannot wait to see your U/S pics and update tomorrow :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## haj624

Me too!!! I'm so nervous and excited!!! Just a mere 22 hours away :happydance:


----------



## MrsC8776

haj~ That is so exciting! Tomorrow is going to be such an exciting day for you guys. I look forward to hearing about how it goes.


----------



## haj624

Thanks Mrs.C!!! How are you feeling?


----------



## bubumaci

Haj, how exciting! :) Looking forward to hearing your news and seeing piccies :hugs:

Swepakepa - sorry, I got the days wrong, I thought you said tomorrow (but I guess you wrote it yesterday)... congratulation on getting your ET :hugs: I think that your doctor is right, that the chances are higher if you have two LOs in there (of course, there is then also a chance of getting twins)... FX'd that they are / it is busy getting nestled in and cozy!


----------



## MrsC8776

haj624 said:


> Thanks Mrs.C!!! How are you feeling?

I'm doing good. Just super tired and feel nauseous all the time. Nothing horrible though. How about you?


----------



## haj624

MrsC8776 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Mrs.C!!! How are you feeling?
> 
> I'm doing good. Just super tired and feel nauseous all the time. Nothing horrible though. How about you?Click to expand...

Uh! The nausea hit you already? It didn't start with me till like 8 weeks. I'm good. I have the nausea, vomiting, constipation still and now some awesome headaches and acid reflux lol but its all totally worth it. But I am hoping with the first trimester ending that some of the nausea and vomiting go away. And I never though I would say this but I wish I would get my appetite back. Ever since ER I like barely have an appetite. It's so weird. I just am not really hungry and when I do eat, I get full so quickly. But I am starting to show a little which makes me happy. My Mom said to me last night oh my god you really are starting to look pregnant and I kinda laughed and was like well I am pregnant.


----------



## jchic

YAY for showing that little bump Heather!!! xo


----------



## haj624

lol its the little things that excite me


----------



## chellesama

Swepa and Bomo, congratulations on being PUPO, ladies! Let the waiting games commence!

Kelly, yay for your second beta! It does sound like just one in there, but a lovely one if that picture of your hatching blast was anything to go by.

See, guys, sometimes you just have to bring the hammer down. I did it with my RE when we did the FET. I told him that the guys at work were sick of me talking about getting pregnant, and if he didn't manage it this time, they were going to "go show him how it's done!" so, you know, it's Go Time, doc! Of course, I don't think they were going to go about it the way the doctors did.....

Mobaby, is there a hammer you can bring down on AF to get her moving? 

Wantbaby, I did nothing but sweat on lupron. Hot flashes all day and all night long. That was probably better than your headaches, though. Sorry you've got to go through that, but it won't last forever!

Bubu, not much longer now!

Jenn, good luck with your upcoming ER!

Shorty, I'm really hoping that you're just one of those ladies who doesn't pee postitive, or only gets lines later in the day. I know that second one is more common than you'd think! You're in my thoughts today!

Haj, yay for showing! Just remember this when it feels like your belly is in another time zone and has been there since before time began. My mom used to say that even though my sister and I came early, we felt like her longest pregnancy ever. 

Anyone I'm forgetting, I swear I'm not actually forgetting. I'm just not remembering. I do know that exciting things are on tap for this week for a lot of ladies, even if it is just AF showing up to get things re-started.

AFM, not much to report. I'm off the estrace (yay! No more waking up in the dead of night to take a pill!) and the crinone (boo for spotting, even though that's normal!) and feeling pretty okay. A little more tired and sick, but I'm happy enough for that since it means Junior is growing away in there.


----------



## wantbabysoon

Swepakepa3 said:


> On my way home from my transfer.....2 embies put back even though we decided on 1, doc convinced us two was a better option..... Beta on 8/6 gonna be a long TWW.
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone :dust:

Fingers crossed for you and lots of babydust ... Now just relax!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Haj - yay! So exciting to be reaching the 12 week mark and hopefully it takes out the stress after seeing you little beanies :)


----------



## MrsC8776

haj624 said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Mrs.C!!! How are you feeling?
> 
> I'm doing good. Just super tired and feel nauseous all the time. Nothing horrible though. How about you?Click to expand...
> 
> Uh! The nausea hit you already? It didn't start with me till like 8 weeks. I'm good. I have the nausea, vomiting, constipation still and now some awesome headaches and acid reflux lol but its all totally worth it. But I am hoping with the first trimester ending that some of the nausea and vomiting go away. And I never though I would say this but I wish I would get my appetite back. Ever since ER I like barely have an appetite. It's so weird. I just am not really hungry and when I do eat, I get full so quickly. But I am starting to show a little which makes me happy. My Mom said to me last night oh my god you really are starting to look pregnant and I kinda laughed and was like well I am pregnant.Click to expand...

Yeah it started about a week ago. I haven't gotten sick though. I hope once you get out of the first trimester you feel back to normal. Well as normal as you can feel right now.


----------



## AnnetteCali

Hello Ladies...

I took a little break.. thought i'd stop by for some support.

First of all.. A HUGE CONGRATS to all of you that got your BFP's while i was away.

I think I mentioned to you guys during my first IVF cycle in May that my mother was diagnosed with end stage kidney failure. We were devastated.. and have had a rough couple of months. I thought she was pretty stable this month.. so we decided to do the FET last wednesday. On Thursday, my mother was sent to ICU and , and transitioned to heaven on Friday. This has been a very tough cycle for me... i'm praying my mother will send me our little miracle from heaven this cycle!!

I have been peeing on a stick like crazy... . even did it twice today :-( I'm 6dp5dt of my frozen embryos.. and still a bfn. I am hoping these little guys implanted a bit later.. and it's just taking awhile for HCG to show up in my system!!!

Thanks for listening ladies.. and once again... huge congrats to all of you that have gotten your BFP while i was away.

p.s... cute pic Haj!


xoxoox


Annette


----------



## Jenn76

AnnetteCali said:


> Hello Ladies...
> 
> I took a little break.. thought i'd stop by for some support.
> 
> First of all.. A HUGE CONGRATS to all of you that got your BFP's while i was away.
> 
> I think I mentioned to you guys during my first IVF cycle in May that my mother was diagnosed with end stage kidney failure. We were devastated.. and have had a rough couple of months. I thought she was pretty stable this month.. so we decided to do the FET last wednesday. On Thursday, my mother was sent to ICU and , and transitioned to heaven on Friday. This has been a very tough cycle for me... i'm praying my mother will send me our little miracle from heaven this cycle!!
> 
> I have been peeing on a stick like crazy... . even did it twice today :-( I'm 6dp5dt of my frozen embryos.. and still a bfn. I am hoping these little guys implanted a bit later.. and it's just taking awhile for HCG to show up in my system!!!
> 
> Thanks for listening ladies.. and once again... huge congrats to all of you that have gotten your BFP while i was away.
> 
> p.s... cute pic Haj!
> 
> 
> xoxoox
> 
> 
> Annette

Awe... So sorry to hear about your mom. :hugs: I know she is watching over you right now. Praying for you to get your BFP. :dust: I believe it's still early to test. When is your beta? Good Luck!!


----------



## AnnetteCali

Jenn76 said:


> AnnetteCali said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies...
> 
> I took a little break.. thought i'd stop by for some support.
> 
> First of all.. A HUGE CONGRATS to all of you that got your BFP's while i was away.
> 
> I think I mentioned to you guys during my first IVF cycle in May that my mother was diagnosed with end stage kidney failure. We were devastated.. and have had a rough couple of months. I thought she was pretty stable this month.. so we decided to do the FET last wednesday. On Thursday, my mother was sent to ICU and , and transitioned to heaven on Friday. This has been a very tough cycle for me... i'm praying my mother will send me our little miracle from heaven this cycle!!
> 
> I have been peeing on a stick like crazy... . even did it twice today :-( I'm 6dp5dt of my frozen embryos.. and still a bfn. I am hoping these little guys implanted a bit later.. and it's just taking awhile for HCG to show up in my system!!!
> 
> Thanks for listening ladies.. and once again... huge congrats to all of you that have gotten your BFP while i was away.
> 
> p.s... cute pic Haj!
> 
> 
> xoxoox
> 
> 
> Annette
> 
> Awe... So sorry to hear about your mom. :hugs: I know she is watching over you right now. Praying for you to get your BFP. :dust: I believe it's still early to test. When is your beta? Good Luck!!Click to expand...


Thanks for your kind words jenn. My beta is on Friday..


----------



## s08

AnnetteCali said:


> Hello Ladies...
> 
> I took a little break.. thought i'd stop by for some support.
> 
> First of all.. A HUGE CONGRATS to all of you that got your BFP's while i was away.
> 
> I think I mentioned to you guys during my first IVF cycle in May that my mother was diagnosed with end stage kidney failure. We were devastated.. and have had a rough couple of months. I thought she was pretty stable this month.. so we decided to do the FET last wednesday. On Thursday, my mother was sent to ICU and , and transitioned to heaven on Friday. This has been a very tough cycle for me... i'm praying my mother will send me our little miracle from heaven this cycle!!
> 
> I have been peeing on a stick like crazy... . even did it twice today :-( I'm 6dp5dt of my frozen embryos.. and still a bfn. I am hoping these little guys implanted a bit later.. and it's just taking awhile for HCG to show up in my system!!!
> 
> Thanks for listening ladies.. and once again... huge congrats to all of you that have gotten your BFP while i was away.
> 
> p.s... cute pic Haj!
> 
> 
> xoxoox
> 
> 
> Annette

Hi Annette. I am so incredibly sorry to hear about your mother. How devastating. I will pray for a good outcome for your FET. You so deserve a BFP.

I have also been extremely quiet since my failed cycle around the same time as yours I believe, so I understand the need to take some time away.


----------



## drsquid

haj- i just started with the queasies several days ago. yesterday was all day queasy but today im ok... def no fun.


----------



## DaisyQ

Annette, so sorry about your mom. Hopefully she will watch over you and tour embies and will be sprinkling you with :dust: from above. Wishing you a bfp!!


----------



## MrsC8776

AnnetteCali said:


> Hello Ladies...
> 
> I took a little break.. thought i'd stop by for some support.
> 
> First of all.. A HUGE CONGRATS to all of you that got your BFP's while i was away.
> 
> I think I mentioned to you guys during my first IVF cycle in May that my mother was diagnosed with end stage kidney failure. We were devastated.. and have had a rough couple of months. I thought she was pretty stable this month.. so we decided to do the FET last wednesday. On Thursday, my mother was sent to ICU and , and transitioned to heaven on Friday. This has been a very tough cycle for me... i'm praying my mother will send me our little miracle from heaven this cycle!!
> 
> I have been peeing on a stick like crazy... . even did it twice today :-( I'm 6dp5dt of my frozen embryos.. and still a bfn. I am hoping these little guys implanted a bit later.. and it's just taking awhile for HCG to show up in my system!!!
> 
> Thanks for listening ladies.. and once again... huge congrats to all of you that have gotten your BFP while i was away.
> 
> p.s... cute pic Haj!
> 
> 
> xoxoox
> 
> 
> Annette

I'm so sorry to hear about your mom. :hugs: Please feel free to stop in anytime for some support of any kind. I think your mom is listening t you with all your prayers. She will send you your LO. My fingers are crossed for your bfp by Friday! Please let us know how things go. :flower:

s08~ :hi: I hope you are doing well.


----------



## AnnetteCali

Thanks for your support ladies! oxxo


----------



## southaspen

AnnetteCali said:


> Hello Ladies...
> 
> I took a little break.. thought i'd stop by for some support.
> 
> First of all.. A HUGE CONGRATS to all of you that got your BFP's while i was away.
> 
> I think I mentioned to you guys during my first IVF cycle in May that my mother was diagnosed with end stage kidney failure. We were devastated.. and have had a rough couple of months. I thought she was pretty stable this month.. so we decided to do the FET last wednesday. On Thursday, my mother was sent to ICU and , and transitioned to heaven on Friday. This has been a very tough cycle for me... i'm praying my mother will send me our little miracle from heaven this cycle!!
> 
> I have been peeing on a stick like crazy... . even did it twice today :-( I'm 6dp5dt of my frozen embryos.. and still a bfn. I am hoping these little guys implanted a bit later.. and it's just taking awhile for HCG to show up in my system!!!
> 
> Thanks for listening ladies.. and once again... huge congrats to all of you that have gotten your BFP while i was away.
> 
> p.s... cute pic Haj!
> 
> 
> xoxoox
> 
> 
> Annette

I am so sorry to hear about your Mother. Please try to take care of yourself! My thoughts are with you. I had a BFN on 6dp5dt, a faint BFP in the evening on 8dp5dt, and then a digital BFP on 10dp5dt so there is still time. Hang in there!!:flower:


----------



## AnnetteCali

southaspen said:


> AnnetteCali said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies...
> 
> I took a little break.. thought i'd stop by for some support.
> 
> First of all.. A HUGE CONGRATS to all of you that got your BFP's while i was away.
> 
> I think I mentioned to you guys during my first IVF cycle in May that my mother was diagnosed with end stage kidney failure. We were devastated.. and have had a rough couple of months. I thought she was pretty stable this month.. so we decided to do the FET last wednesday. On Thursday, my mother was sent to ICU and , and transitioned to heaven on Friday. This has been a very tough cycle for me... i'm praying my mother will send me our little miracle from heaven this cycle!!
> 
> I have been peeing on a stick like crazy... . even did it twice today :-( I'm 6dp5dt of my frozen embryos.. and still a bfn. I am hoping these little guys implanted a bit later.. and it's just taking awhile for HCG to show up in my system!!!
> 
> Thanks for listening ladies.. and once again... huge congrats to all of you that have gotten your BFP while i was away.
> 
> p.s... cute pic Haj!
> 
> 
> xoxoox
> 
> 
> Annette
> 
> I am so sorry to hear about your Mother. Please try to take care of yourself! My thoughts are with you. I had a BFN on 6dp5dt, a faint BFP in the evening on 8dp5dt, and then a digital BFP on 10dp5dt so there is still time. Hang in there!!:flower:Click to expand...

Keeping my fingers crossed that i tested too early!! xox


----------



## Kelly9

Annette so sorry for your mom, I real hope you see your bfp this time around. 

Haj yay! So exciting,

mrsc Im right there with the nausea, no puking yet. Usually I can keep that in check but I dry heave a lot. 

Michelle thanks :) 

I can't remember anything else as I'm exhausted but hi to all the others so2 (if thats the right name lol) drs etc.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Good luck Annette, my heart goes out to you for your loss and I am praying that you get your miracle.

I have not posted on this thread in a while, but my beta is Thursday and I need you guys to cross your fingers for me! Getting really nervous. Time sure is going by slowly!


----------



## ShortyA22

Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers... Unfortunately.. The HPTs were correct and it was def a :bfn:

I guess we will consult with the dr and look at our next options-- don't really know if I can handle another round of this and everything that comes along with it... It's been a really rough day but we will make it.


----------



## MoBaby

sooo sorry annette and shorty :(


----------



## MrsC8776

MissAnnabelle said:


> Good luck Annette, my heart goes out to you for your loss and I am praying that you get your miracle.
> 
> I have not posted on this thread in a while, but my beta is Thursday and I need you guys to cross your fingers for me! Getting really nervous. Time sure is going by slowly!

Good luck on Thursday! 



ShortyA22 said:


> Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers... Unfortunately.. The HPTs were correct and it was def a :bfn:
> 
> I guess we will consult with the dr and look at our next options-- don't really know if I can handle another round of this and everything that comes along with it... It's been a really rough day but we will make it.

:hugs: I'm so sorry. None of this is ever fair. I hope that one day you guys can try again so that you can have a LO with your DH. 

MoBaby~ How are you doing?


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, I've come to set up camp with you. Just had a chemical preg w/ AF come today. Shorty, sorry to hear about your BFN.

Annette, I've just been reading a little, sorry for your loss and I hope your bean(s?) stick. 
Dr Squid, I can't believe how pregnant you are! It seems like yesterday I was reading about your IVF & basil testing etc. I hope the queasiness goes away soon.
Haj, you crack me up" _I have the nausea, vomiting, constipation still and now some awesome headaches and acid reflux lol but its all totally worth it._" So positive! And so deserving :)
Kelly & others, it seems there's now alot of pregnant ladies on this board...congratulations! Happy, healthy 9 months.

The doc said yesterday that I can start IVF this month, I kind of broke down in happy tears because I didn't expect she'd agree to it...the spiky nurses said otherwise (3-4 month wait).
She also said she's seen ivf awaken dim antral follies. I REALLY hope that'll be the case with me because i'm sure at this rate we'll be putting my last one into overdrive.

I just have to go read my papers to see when it all starts/how? My appt is friday. Very excited...very up & down today emotional rollercoaster.

Anyhoooo, I hope to join you nauseous bellas soon.


----------



## Kelly9

Shorty so sorry :hugs:

2have welcome and good luck!


----------



## wantbabysoon

AnnetteCali said:


> Hello Ladies...
> 
> I took a little break.. thought i'd stop by for some support.
> 
> First of all.. A HUGE CONGRATS to all of you that got your BFP's while i was away.
> 
> I think I mentioned to you guys during my first IVF cycle in May that my mother was diagnosed with end stage kidney failure. We were devastated.. and have had a rough couple of months. I thought she was pretty stable this month.. so we decided to do the FET last wednesday. On Thursday, my mother was sent to ICU and , and transitioned to heaven on Friday. This has been a very tough cycle for me... i'm praying my mother will send me our little miracle from heaven this cycle!!
> 
> I have been peeing on a stick like crazy... . even did it twice today :-( I'm 6dp5dt of my frozen embryos.. and still a bfn. I am hoping these little guys implanted a bit later.. and it's just taking awhile for HCG to show up in my system!!!
> 
> Thanks for listening ladies.. and once again... huge congrats to all of you that have gotten your BFP while i was away.
> 
> p.s... cute pic Haj!
> 
> 
> xoxoox
> 
> 
> Annette

So sorry to hear about your mom. May the Lord give you and your family all the strength in these difficult times.


----------



## wantbabysoon

Day 4 of Lupron today and I am feeling much better than yesterday.. Now all I need is to be able to sleep for a continuous stretch of 4 hours or more!


----------



## MrsC8776

2have4kids said:


> Hi ladies, I've come to set up camp with you. Just had a chemical preg w/ AF come today. Shorty, sorry to hear about your BFN.
> 
> Annette, I've just been reading a little, sorry for your loss and I hope your bean(s?) stick.
> Dr Squid, I can't believe how pregnant you are! It seems like yesterday I was reading about your IVF & basil testing etc. I hope the queasiness goes away soon.
> Haj, you crack me up" _I have the nausea, vomiting, constipation still and now some awesome headaches and acid reflux lol but its all totally worth it._" So positive! And so deserving :)
> Kelly & others, it seems there's now alot of pregnant ladies on this board...congratulations! Happy, healthy 9 months.
> 
> The doc said yesterday that I can start IVF this month, I kind of broke down in happy tears because I didn't expect she'd agree to it...the spiky nurses said otherwise (3-4 month wait).
> She also said she's seen ivf awaken dim antral follies. I REALLY hope that'll be the case with me because i'm sure at this rate we'll be putting my last one into overdrive.
> 
> I just have to go read my papers to see when it all starts/how? My appt is friday. Very excited...very up & down today emotional rollercoaster.
> 
> Anyhoooo, I hope to join you nauseous bellas soon.

Welcome! :hi: I'm sorry to hear about your chemical. Fx this journey goes quickly for you and you get your bfp in the end.


----------



## ksluice

AnnetteCali said:


> southaspen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnnetteCali said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies...
> 
> I took a little break.. thought i'd stop by for some support.
> 
> First of all.. A HUGE CONGRATS to all of you that got your BFP's while i was away.
> 
> I think I mentioned to you guys during my first IVF cycle in May that my mother was diagnosed with end stage kidney failure. We were devastated.. and have had a rough couple of months. I thought she was pretty stable this month.. so we decided to do the FET last wednesday. On Thursday, my mother was sent to ICU and , and transitioned to heaven on Friday. This has been a very tough cycle for me... i'm praying my mother will send me our little miracle from heaven this cycle!!
> 
> I have been peeing on a stick like crazy... . even did it twice today :-( I'm 6dp5dt of my frozen embryos.. and still a bfn. I am hoping these little guys implanted a bit later.. and it's just taking awhile for HCG to show up in my system!!!
> 
> Thanks for listening ladies.. and once again... huge congrats to all of you that have gotten your BFP while i was away.
> 
> p.s... cute pic Haj!
> 
> 
> xoxoox
> 
> 
> Annette
> 
> I am so sorry to hear about your Mother. Please try to take care of yourself! My thoughts are with you. I had a BFN on 6dp5dt, a faint BFP in the evening on 8dp5dt, and then a digital BFP on 10dp5dt so there is still time. Hang in there!!:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed that i tested too early!! xoxClick to expand...

It would be lovely to see this happen for both of you!!


----------



## ksluice

ShortyA22 said:


> Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers... Unfortunately.. The HPTs were correct and it was def a :bfn:
> 
> I guess we will consult with the dr and look at our next options-- don't really know if I can handle another round of this and everything that comes along with it... It's been a really rough day but we will make it.

I'm so sorry Shorty...:hugs2::hugs2:


----------



## ksluice

wantbabysoon said:


> Day 4 of Lupron today and I am feeling much better than yesterday.. Now all I need is to be able to sleep for a continuous stretch of 4 hours or more!

Ugh! I hear ya sister, I just woke up from a nap I couldn't shake off, but miraculously i feel rested for the first time in...well I guess 13 days.


----------



## ksluice

Sorry for the multiple posts, I still haven't figured out the multi-quote thing--but fx'ed for you beta Annette--hope those beanies are just a waiting to snuggle in a bit more before pumping out the hcg.

:wave: 2have!!


----------



## AnnetteCali

Thank you so much for your support ladies.. I will be peeing on a stick tomorrow morning. hopefully i will see two lines!! keeping my fingers crossed for everyone! xoxo 

The doctor thinks im crazy for peeing on so many sticks before my beta.. but... I just can't help myself! :0)


----------



## Kelly9

^ you're not crazy you're a woman whose had to wait far to long for something she very much wants, something that should be easier then whats its been for all of us so pee on as many as you like.


----------



## azlissie

Shorty, I'm very sorry that this didn't work out for you. I hope your doctor can give you some good answers at your follow up. My follow up is this Friday so I'm trying to figure out if I want to ask him what we can do next time or just quit trying for awhile. I hope you can come up with a plan that you'll be happy with.

Good luck with your beta, MA! Best of luck with your POAS, Annette!


----------



## GettingBroody

Annette - I am so so sorry to hear about your mum :hugs: I am sure he is watching over you and your little embies and sending loads of extra special :dust: 

Swepakepa - congrats on being PUPO!!! :dance: Will you test before your beta?

Michelle - ugh, those migraines sound rough :hugs: The good news is I've heard lots of women say their migraines totally disappeared while they were pregnant so that'll be another bonus for you!! Something to do with the estrogen I think...

Wantbaby - sorry to hear you're having some side effects. Hang on in there!!

Haj - I can't believe you're at 12 weeks already!! Enjoy your scan today - cant wait to see the photo!

Chellesama - yay for coming off some of the meds!! Were you having to set an alarm for the middle of the night to get up and take one?! You must've been wrecked!

MissAnnabelle - good luck with your beta on Thursday! Sending lots of :dust:

Shorty - I'm so so sorry hon :hugs: Take care of yourself and give yourself some time before making any big decisions. If you need to take a break from here for a while we'll all be waiting when you get back :hugs:

2have - Welcome! :hi: So sorry to read about your chemical :hugs: That's great that the doctor said you can start this cycle - all the waiting is a killer! :coffee: Let us know when you have your exact dates!

Azlissie - good luck with your apt on Friday hon :hugs:

Afm, started on bcp yesterday! :dance: The ball is finally rolling! Was feeling too miserable, crampy and cranky to be excited yesterday but all that PMS stuff has eased off today so I have the energy to be happy about it!! I definitely won't miss the emotional craziness that hits me with af - I had none of that when I was on bcp, it'll be nice to have a month off! (before the injections and possibly totally craziness sets in!) And no ov pains this month either! Yay! Although I'm sure when I'm on stimms they'll be seriously sore :wacko: Ah well, it'll be worth it!


----------



## GettingBroody

Ksluice - meant to say I love your new avatar photo! Cute pup!


----------



## bubumaci

AnnetteCali said:


> Hello Ladies...
> 
> I took a little break.. thought i'd stop by for some support.
> 
> First of all.. A HUGE CONGRATS to all of you that got your BFP's while i was away.
> 
> I think I mentioned to you guys during my first IVF cycle in May that my mother was diagnosed with end stage kidney failure. We were devastated.. and have had a rough couple of months. I thought she was pretty stable this month.. so we decided to do the FET last wednesday. On Thursday, my mother was sent to ICU and , and transitioned to heaven on Friday. This has been a very tough cycle for me... i'm praying my mother will send me our little miracle from heaven this cycle!!
> 
> I have been peeing on a stick like crazy... . even did it twice today :-( I'm 6dp5dt of my frozen embryos.. and still a bfn. I am hoping these little guys implanted a bit later.. and it's just taking awhile for HCG to show up in my system!!!
> 
> Thanks for listening ladies.. and once again... huge congrats to all of you that have gotten your BFP while i was away.
> 
> p.s... cute pic Haj!
> 
> 
> xoxoox
> 
> 
> Annette

I am so sorry to hear about your Mother!! :hugs: And I am sure that she is looking down on you and will send you your LO! :flower: Wishing you much strength during this trying time!!



MissAnnabelle said:


> Good luck Annette, my heart goes out to you for your loss and I am praying that you get your miracle.
> 
> I have not posted on this thread in a while, but my beta is Thursday and I need you guys to cross your fingers for me! Getting really nervous. Time sure is going by slowly!

Good luck for your Beta tomorrow!! :dust:



ShortyA22 said:


> Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers... Unfortunately.. The HPTs were correct and it was def a :bfn:
> 
> I guess we will consult with the dr and look at our next options-- don't really know if I can handle another round of this and everything that comes along with it... It's been a really rough day but we will make it.

Oh, Shorty, I am so sorry! I hope that your Doctors can learn from this try and the next one will be successful! :hugs:


----------



## MissAnnabelle

So, I have been getting a faint positive on hpts since Saturday, but it is still faint, if not fainter than it was and I am 16dpo. Shouldn't it be getting darker and not lighter at this point? Could this be a bad sign? Googling it comes up with etopics and chemicals, so I decided to just post on here and avoid google at all costs...
Has anyone else been in a similar situation?


----------



## GettingBroody

Congrats MissA!! 16dpo is still relatively early and remember a line is a line! Any number of things could be affecting the colour of it... Try not to stress, stay AWAY from google haha:) and best of luck with your beta tomor! :dust:


----------



## wantbabysoon

MissAnnabelle - good luck with your beta!


----------



## michelle01

GettingBroody - Thanks; I hope that something takes these migraines away! I called the nurse yesterday cause I just couldn't take it anymore and she told me I could take Excedrin, so I got some and they helped. I have a headache today so I am just dealing with it. And YAY for starting BC!!! Things seem to move quick when you are doing something. I have been on BC and the lovenox injections for 2 weeks now and they have flown by.

AnnetteCali - I am so sorry about your mom :hug: This is never an easy thing to go through, but I believe she is watching over you and sending you lots of :dust: Good luck with your beta Friday! You deserve your BFP!!


MissAnnabelle - If you are getting positives that is a good sign. Hcg doesn't double overnight, so keep testing and hopefully in a few days the line will be darker for you :) Good luck with your beta.


Shorty - I am so sorry :hug: Hopefully the doctors will have some answers and a plan for you to move forward.


----------



## nikkifrank

Started stims on7/22!


----------



## ksluice

Just popping in quickly this am wishing everyone :hugs: :kiss: and MissA :dust: for your beta today

Ah and thanks broody-

<----that's my furbaby Woodward who has a big nose like his mamma, although its cuter on him


----------



## southaspen

Totally bumming! First beta 41.2. Anyone else had or heard of low ones that continue to he a healthy pregnancy?


----------



## drsquid

southaspen- what day out is it? check out betabase.info it has the ranges (and only accepts numbers from people who have a confirmed heart beat)


----------



## AnnetteCali

Kelly9 said:


> ^ you're not crazy you're a woman whose had to wait far to long for something she very much wants, something that should be easier then whats its been for all of us so pee on as many as you like.

Thanks for the reassurance! I peed on a stick this morning.. bfn.. booo!!!! I am 7dp5dt of my frozen embryos today.. so i'm still hoping.. 

fingers crossed!

xoxo


----------



## southaspen

drsquid said:


> southaspen- what day out is it? check out betabase.info it has the ranges (and only accepts numbers from people who have a confirmed heart beat)

Thanks, Squid! Said 37 is average 12dpo. Dr office wanted above 50 and guess I just expected higher. Have to see what we have on Friday.


----------



## drsquid

if you click on the day you also see how many people got which number


----------



## haj624

Annette-Hi love im so glad to see your back...im so sorry for all you've been through my fingers are crossed for you

drsquid-it stinks feel better soon

southaspen-mine was 69 and i have twins

afm went for my 12 week scan today. Both babies looked perfect!!! Baby A didn't reaklly want to cooperate but Baby B was just laying around sucking their thumb....melted my heart
 



Attached Files:







photo (7).jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 14









photo (8).jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## drsquid

haj- wow cant wait til mine dont look like gummy bears anymore. saw a small subchorionic bleed yesterday which i know is super common and of course got brown spotting today (which i expected). still freaks me out even though i know it is no biggie. sigh. that is sooo crazy cute


----------



## BlueStorm

haj624 said:


> Annette-Hi love im so glad to see your back...im so sorry for all you've been through my fingers are crossed for you
> 
> drsquid-it stinks feel better soon
> 
> southaspen-mine was 69 and i have twins
> 
> afm went for my 12 week scan today. Both babies looked perfect!!! Baby A didn't reaklly want to cooperate but Baby B was just laying around sucking their thumb....melted my heart

Awww! they are so cute! Congrats on hitting this huge milestone! Now you can relax a bit and tell the world!


----------



## AnnetteCali

haj624 said:


> Annette-Hi love im so glad to see your back...im so sorry for all you've been through my fingers are crossed for you
> 
> drsquid-it stinks feel better soon
> 
> southaspen-mine was 69 and i have twins
> 
> afm went for my 12 week scan today. Both babies looked perfect!!! Baby A didn't reaklly want to cooperate but Baby B was just laying around sucking their thumb....melted my heart

They are just adorable! xoxo time for you to relax and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy xoxo


----------



## never2late70

I am so sorry that I have not posted anything in a long while. I have been lurking however, and have been praying for you all. This thread moves way too fast for me and I am horrible with social media stuff :dohh: 

Congrats on all the BFP's and PUPO's :happydance:

Annette I am so sorry to read about your mother. :hugs:

Az never give up. Everthing in Gods time. Don't you wish you could give him a little nudge to hurry things along sometimes. :thumbup:

To all you morning sick mommies lucky ducks..lol :winkwink:

To all of you about to get started it's super exciting huh! :happydance:

So as for me: I stop the BCP on the 31st and go in for a baseline around the 3rd. all depends on when AF shows. She will probably be late now that I want her to show! :dohh:

I had my injection class last Friday. It was very informative but I was also kind of ticked off after. There were 10 of us in there just as excited as could be, you know it was another step towards us getting the ball rollling. Well the teacher made a point to hammer in the fact that the transfer could be cancelled at anytime for any reason. I know they need to prepare us for the worse but she then went on to say probably more that half us will have a failed first cycle. :growlmad: I was so pissed that I blurted out " Guess I better find a new Dr with those kind of stats" Bahaha! She quickly changed her tone. I mean I know the stats. Our Dr told us. She didnt have to be so hard on a bunch of women who came in smiling from ear to ear and left with frowns and confusion. I'm gonna tell the Doc how I felt about that at my next appt. My poor husband was so sad :nope:

So anyway again I apologize for my lack of individual post. I am always reading, praying and thinking about you all :hugs:

~Angie:flower:


----------



## michelle01

Haj - what perfect twins you have! Love your pics :)

Never - how awful of that nurse, shame on her for being so cruel; she should be more sympathetic! This is an exciting time! Keeping my fingers crossed AF shows for you when you want her too. I was thinking the same thing cause I stop my bc on 7/28 and have to call when AF shows. And the fact I want her to show right away, she probably won't :nope:


----------



## haj624

thanks ladies!!!

Drsquid-i actually had a tiny bit of spotting yesterday but the doctor said thats normal and not to worry. of course i lost my mind, but i felt so much better after seeing everything as a-ok today.

We're telling the rest of our families tonight and announcing it to everyone else and the fb world tomorrow!!!


----------



## never2late70

michelle01 said:


> Haj - what perfect twins you have! Love your pics :)
> 
> Never - how awful of that nurse, shame on her for being so cruel; she should be more sympathetic! This is an exciting time! Keeping my fingers crossed AF shows for you when you want her too. I was thinking the same thing cause I stop my bc on 7/28 and have to call when AF shows. And the fact I want her to show right away, she probably won't :nope:

Ya. I was pretty pissed! I mean the Dr tells us that stuff in private in our own individual appt's she was just an LPN who was supposed to teach a room full of excited women about injections...Blah! 

Yep, I have to call to when she shows!

Haj! Your babies are perfect! :happydance:


----------



## wantbabysoon

Aww Haj!!!!!! that is sooooooooo precious!


----------



## drsquid

never- i call my doc ... dr old eggs, or dr doom and gloom. he is never positive etc. and he was WRONG. turned out there was nothing wrong with me and it was just the crap sperm. now obviously that isnt the case with everyone and some degree of cautious optimism is good but... down right negatively is pointless.. it doesnt help temper anyones real hopes and just makes people feel bad.


----------



## never2late70

drsquid said:


> never- i call my doc ... dr old eggs, or dr doom and gloom. he is never positive etc. and he was WRONG. turned out there was nothing wrong with me and it was just the crap sperm. now obviously that isnt the case with everyone and some degree of cautious optimism is good but... down right negatively is pointless.. it doesnt help temper anyones real hopes and just makes people feel bad.

Amen sister!


----------



## wantbabysoon

never2late - Hey there cycle buddy!! How are you doing?


----------



## never2late70

wantbabysoon said:


> never2late - Hey there cycle buddy!! How are you doing?

Hey buddy!

I'm good. Except I slept wrong and can't move my neck to the left...:thumbup:

Where are you at in your cycle? I stop BCP Tuesday and call the clinic when AF shows..

~Angie


----------



## wantbabysoon

never2late70 said:


> wantbabysoon said:
> 
> 
> never2late - Hey there cycle buddy!! How are you doing?
> 
> Hey buddy!
> 
> I'm good. Except I slept wrong and can't move my neck to the left...:thumbup:
> 
> Where are you at in your cycle? I stop BCP Tuesday and call the clinic when AF shows..
> 
> ~AngieClick to expand...

Uh-oh.. I hope you feel better soon.

Today is my last day of BCP and am expecting AF to show by the weekend..

Have you started your injections yet?


----------



## never2late70

wantbabysoon said:


> never2late70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantbabysoon said:
> 
> 
> never2late - Hey there cycle buddy!! How are you doing?
> 
> Hey buddy!
> 
> I'm good. Except I slept wrong and can't move my neck to the left...:thumbup:
> 
> Where are you at in your cycle? I stop BCP Tuesday and call the clinic when AF shows..
> 
> ~AngieClick to expand...
> 
> Uh-oh.. I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Today is my last day of BCP and am expecting AF to show by the weekend..
> 
> Have you started your injections yet?Click to expand...

Thank you. No. Not yet. Some around the 5th I think.


----------



## Kelly9

Haj yay!!!! Enjoy announcing and reading all the posts :) 

Never: try not to let that get you down, positivity is key and that woman has likely never been through this. 

Hope everyone else is well, I'm on vacay so don't have time to read up on everything.

ms was bad last 2 days but today I don't have it! Yay. My ic this morning was darker then the control line within 30 seconds of peeing on it, before the control line even popped up! I guess my poas fun is done now.


----------



## michelle01

Wantbabysoon - Awesome about last day of BC today!! Before you know it, we will be stimming and posting about our ER and ET! I cannot wait...my last day of BC is Saturday :) I just hope that AF shows right away, like Sunday would be great :winkwink: What stimming meds are you going to be doing and did they tell you how many days you would stim for?


----------



## MrsC8776

GettingBroody said:


> Afm, started on bcp yesterday! :dance: The ball is finally rolling! Was feeling too miserable, crampy and cranky to be excited yesterday but all that PMS stuff has eased off today so I have the energy to be happy about it!! I definitely won't miss the emotional craziness that hits me with af - I had none of that when I was on bcp, it'll be nice to have a month off! (before the injections and possibly totally craziness sets in!) And no ov pains this month either! Yay! Although I'm sure when I'm on stimms they'll be seriously sore :wacko: Ah well, it'll be worth it!

Yay for starting BC! Not much longer for you! 



MissAnnabelle said:


> So, I have been getting a faint positive on hpts since Saturday, but it is still faint, if not fainter than it was and I am 16dpo. Shouldn't it be getting darker and not lighter at this point? Could this be a bad sign? Googling it comes up with etopics and chemicals, so I decided to just post on here and avoid google at all costs...
> Has anyone else been in a similar situation?

FX! I can't wait to hear about your beta! 



nikkifrank said:


> Started stims on7/22!

Yay for getting started! 



southaspen said:


> Totally bumming! First beta 41.2. Anyone else had or heard of low ones that continue to he a healthy pregnancy?

That is a good beta. Try not to worry and I bet it will double for the next one. 



AnnetteCali said:


> Kelly9 said:
> 
> 
> ^ you're not crazy you're a woman whose had to wait far to long for something she very much wants, something that should be easier then whats its been for all of us so pee on as many as you like.
> 
> Thanks for the reassurance! I peed on a stick this morning.. bfn.. booo!!!! I am 7dp5dt of my frozen embryos today.. so i'm still hoping..
> 
> fingers crossed!
> 
> xoxoClick to expand...

Fx for you! 



haj624 said:


> Annette-Hi love im so glad to see your back...im so sorry for all you've been through my fingers are crossed for you
> 
> drsquid-it stinks feel better soon
> 
> southaspen-mine was 69 and i have twins
> 
> afm went for my 12 week scan today. Both babies looked perfect!!! Baby A didn't reaklly want to cooperate but Baby B was just laying around sucking their thumb....melted my heart

haj they are beautiful! 



never2late70 said:


> I am so sorry that I have not posted anything in a long while. I have been lurking however, and have been praying for you all. This thread moves way too fast for me and I am horrible with social media stuff :dohh:
> 
> So as for me: I stop the BCP on the 31st and go in for a baseline around the 3rd. all depends on when AF shows. She will probably be late now that I want her to show! :dohh:
> 
> I had my injection class last Friday. It was very informative but I was also kind of ticked off after. There were 10 of us in there just as excited as could be, you know it was another step towards us getting the ball rollling. Well the teacher made a point to hammer in the fact that the transfer could be cancelled at anytime for any reason. I know they need to prepare us for the worse but she then went on to say probably more that half us will have a failed first cycle. :growlmad: I was so pissed that I blurted out " Guess I better find a new Dr with those kind of stats" Bahaha! She quickly changed her tone. I mean I know the stats. Our Dr told us. She didnt have to be so hard on a bunch of women who came in smiling from ear to ear and left with frowns and confusion. I'm gonna tell the Doc how I felt about that at my next appt. My poor husband was so sad :nope:
> 
> So anyway again I apologize for my lack of individual post. I am always reading, praying and thinking about you all :hugs:
> 
> ~Angie:flower:

I can't believe a nurse would say some stuff like that. I think what you said back was great! Put a smile on my face as I was reading about it. I think you should let your RE know about what was said because thats not right. People need to be positive.


----------



## Swepakepa3

[/QUOTE]

I am so sorry to hear about your Mother. Please try to take care of yourself! My thoughts are with you. I had a BFN on 6dp5dt, a faint BFP in the evening on 8dp5dt, and then a digital BFP on 10dp5dt so there is still time. Hang in there!!:flower:[/QUOTE]

Sorry for the silly question but what does xdpxdt stand for?

My transfers was yesterday, beta scheduled for the 6th however AF is expected on sunday if i go by my schedule from before,..... should i expect a change in my cycle if aunt flow shows (hoping she doesn't)


----------



## Swepakepa3

GettingBroody said:


> Swepakepa - congrats on being PUPO!!! :dance: Will you test before your beta?
> QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks!! I sure will I'm not sure when a good time to POAS... i don't want to do it too soon.


----------



## drsquid

x days post (dp) x day transfer... ie 3dp5dt would be 3 days after a 5 day transfer or 8 days post ovulation


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Still waiting to do my beta tomorrow. I had some bright red spotting today - is that something I should worry about? Does that combined with the hpt getting fainter spell d.i.s.a.s.t.e.r.? Basically am already worrying, so any input appreciated. Thanks...


----------



## MoBaby

i would just wait for the beta... then the 2nd b/c you cant tell until the 2nd one. a few ladies here have had spotting after pos hpt. maybe your urine is too dilute and thats why they appear fainter? gl tomorrow!!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

MoBaby said:


> i would just wait for the beta... then the 2nd b/c you cant tell until the 2nd one. a few ladies here have had spotting after pos hpt. maybe your urine is too dilute and thats why they appear fainter? gl tomorrow!!

Thanks. Yeah, I guess I will just have to wait until tomorrow. This has been a very long day :wacko:


----------



## MoBaby

sorry :(


----------



## AnnetteCali

MissAnnabelle.... keeping you in my thoughts.. xoxo let us know how tomorrow goes! xoo


----------



## MoBaby

omg i think AF is finally coming! tmi i know but slight spotting which is typical for me..... so this means my IVF precycle will begin soon!!!!! BCP for a month or so.... I have to call when full flow.... then talk to the nurse about letting me cycle a little earlier... :) gosh, how af can be exciting to an IVF'er...


----------



## drsquid

mo- yay for af =)


----------



## GettingBroody

Michelle - I'm glad you found something you were able to take :thumbup: Not much longer on bcp now!

Nikki - congrats on starting stimms! How are they going for you? Do you have an estimated EC date?

South - hope you're feeling reassured about your beta :hugs: When do you go for your next one?

Never - I bet you're excited to be nearly finished bcp! I agree there was no need for that nurse to be so grim. I know we must all be realistic but surely positivity is key! There are more appropriate times for that kind of information!

Haj - wow what a lovely scan pic!! They're too cute! Have fun telling everyone the good news!!

Kelly - glad you're not feeling sick today :thumbup: Enjoy your hols, you deserve a good rest after the craziness of the last while!

DrS - aw, the photo of your lil gummy bears is adorable!!

Wantbaby - congrats on finishing bcp!! Hope af arrives nice and fast!

MissA - sending :hugs: and keeping my fx'd for you...

MoBaby - yay for af arriving and getting started on bcp!! :dance: I hope the nurse had no objections to letting you start? What is your estimated schedule now?

Afm, nurse rang me with my schedule yesterday. I'm on holidays from the 4th-18th of August so I'm to stay on bcp til I come back which is a bit longer than usual but she didn't want me to have to take injections with me and for them to be out of the fridge while travelling etc etc. Take my last bcp on the 19th and start Buserelin injections that evening. Then in for my down-reg scan on the 30th to see if I'm ready to start stimms and an estimated EC date of the 11th of Sept :dance: Only bad thing is I'm only going back to work (teaching) on Aug 29th after the summer hols so the timing is less than ideal really cos it'll be very unsettling for the kids. Still, can't be helped! :shrug: I've told my principal what's going on and he's very understanding so that's good.:thumbup:


----------



## Swepakepa3

Congrats mo and gettingbroody!!! So exciting!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

michelle01 said:


> Wantbabysoon - Awesome about last day of BC today!! Before you know it, we will be stimming and posting about our ER and ET! I cannot wait...my last day of BC is Saturday :) I just hope that AF shows right away, like Sunday would be great :winkwink: What stimming meds are you going to be doing and did they tell you how many days you would stim for?

I will be doing Follistim and Menopur... They said maybe 8 to 10 days


----------



## michelle01

Yay for AF Mobaby!!

MissAnnabelle - thinking about you! 

GettingBroody - I wish I had a couple weeks off in August :) Enjoy your holiday! And that is great your principal is so understanding. September will be here before you know it.

South - when is your next beta? Thinking about you and hoping for your number to double :hugs:


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Thanks for the well wishes everyone! I am sending some back your way too :) Just a few more hours to go...


----------



## ksluice

Hi everyone! :wave: so I'm making a feeble attempt to catch up a little here, I've been reading every day, but things move fast and usually I can't keep up with you all! 

Haj, how awesome to hit the 12 wk mark. Huge :happydance: !! Amazing that Baby B was sucking their thumb!! How has the announcing gone? 

South, i'm FXed for your next beta, from everything that folks said, it sounds like they're just very cautious, but heres believing that it'll double and you can get REALLY excited :flower:

DrS, sorry about the bleed and the frazzled nerves that caused, but nice that you knew to expect it! I hope that helped take the shock out of it, in any case. 

Never2late, I am so glad you said something to that terrible nurse. And totally agree. Preparing yourself for the worst doesn't make it hurt less when it happens, even though I am expert at that technique, I think we'd all be better off if we just went around in states of ignorant and hopeful bliss. 

Kelly, SUPER cool about the testing. Even if it puts and end to the POAS ritual, what a good finale :)

Swepa-:happydance: hurray for you PUPO!! 

MissA-I am sending you all the good vibes and :dust: I can!! Good luck with the beta today! Keeping you in my thoughts

MoBaby and Getting-wishing you :dust: and luck for the cycle!! Fxed!!

and for everyone who I missed a big :wave: 

AFM: I just went to my suppression check this am. Waiting to hear the official word, but they said things looked good. So I pretty much just remain hunkered down taking my lupron and gaining 7 lbs!!! Holy crap!

I am doing one very hopeful thing today. I am getting my hair colored. Just in case this all works, and I can't color again for the first trimester. I think I might see if he can change it up a little...so the grow out is a little more blendy...


----------



## southaspen

GettingBroody said:


> Michelle - I'm glad you found something you were able to take :thumbup: Not much longer on bcp now!
> 
> Nikki - congrats on starting stimms! How are they going for you? Do you have an estimated EC date?
> 
> South - hope you're feeling reassured about your beta :hugs: When do you go for your next one?
> 
> Never - I bet you're excited to be nearly finished bcp! I agree there was no need for that nurse to be so grim. I know we must all be realistic but surely positivity is key! There are more appropriate times for that kind of information!
> 
> Haj - wow what a lovely scan pic!! They're too cute! Have fun telling everyone the good news!!
> 
> Kelly - glad you're not feeling sick today :thumbup: Enjoy your hols, you deserve a good rest after the craziness of the last while!
> 
> DrS - aw, the photo of your lil gummy bears is adorable!!
> 
> Wantbaby - congrats on finishing bcp!! Hope af arrives nice and fast!
> 
> MissA - sending :hugs: and keeping my fx'd for you...
> 
> MoBaby - yay for af arriving and getting started on bcp!! :dance: I hope the nurse had no objections to letting you start? What is your estimated schedule now?
> 
> Afm, nurse rang me with my schedule yesterday. I'm on holidays from the 4th-18th of August so I'm to stay on bcp til I come back which is a bit longer than usual but she didn't want me to have to take injections with me and for them to be out of the fridge while travelling etc etc. Take my last bcp on the 19th and start Buserelin injections that evening. Then in for my down-reg scan on the 30th to see if I'm ready to start stimms and an estimated EC date of the 11th of Sept :dance: Only bad thing is I'm only going back to work (teaching) on Aug 29th after the summer hols so the timing is less than ideal really cos it'll be very unsettling for the kids. Still, can't be helped! :shrug: I've told my principal what's going on and he's very understanding so that's good.:thumbup:

Feeling unsure today. I do my second beta tomorrow. After everything, I know 41 isn't horrible but seeing higher ones and having the nurse say "we like to see it above 50" doesn't help. What does that mean???? Below 50 is bad news??? Of course that's what my no longer logical brain thinks. Tomorrow will be here soon enough. Thanks for all your thoughts everyone.:flower:


----------



## MoBaby

Good luck tomorrow! I bet your beta is awesome!!


----------



## ksluice

Hi South! I am going with the idea that it just means we're all individuals and those little beans get nestled in on their own schedule and send out the hcg a little differently in each case. I have loads of hope that you see a great number tomorrow!!


----------



## michelle01

ksluice - I am doing the same thing tonight....have an appointment to get my hair colored and cut! I figured I better get it colored now so WHEN this cycle works, it won't look terribly bad since I cannot go back in for ahwile :) It is going to feel good getting it done too...need a little pampering!


----------



## haj624

kslucie-we spilled the beans today!!! It is very exciting!!!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Hey everybody,

Thank you so much for your support through this process. My beta came back as 8. The nurse said I am or was technically pregnant, but it isn't going to work out and to stop taking my progestrone and go back for bloodwork until beta is back under 2. I called my husband, told my very best ttc bud and now this and I think I am going to take a break from staring at this forum constantly. Hoping to try again asap. 

Good luck to all of my friends from stimms to 2nd trimester :dust:


----------



## haj624

I'm so sorry!


----------



## michelle01

I am so sorry MissAnnabelle :hug:


----------



## wantbabysoon

so sorry!


----------



## MrsC8776

MoBaby said:


> omg i think AF is finally coming! tmi i know but slight spotting which is typical for me..... so this means my IVF precycle will begin soon!!!!! BCP for a month or so.... I have to call when full flow.... then talk to the nurse about letting me cycle a little earlier... :) gosh, how af can be exciting to an IVF'er...

Thats so exciting! Not much longer for you. 



GettingBroody said:


> Afm, nurse rang me with my schedule yesterday. I'm on holidays from the 4th-18th of August so I'm to stay on bcp til I come back which is a bit longer than usual but she didn't want me to have to take injections with me and for them to be out of the fridge while travelling etc etc. Take my last bcp on the 19th and start Buserelin injections that evening. Then in for my down-reg scan on the 30th to see if I'm ready to start stimms and an estimated EC date of the 11th of Sept :dance: Only bad thing is I'm only going back to work (teaching) on Aug 29th after the summer hols so the timing is less than ideal really cos it'll be very unsettling for the kids. Still, can't be helped! :shrug: I've told my principal what's going on and he's very understanding so that's good.:thumbup:

Not much longer for you either! 



southaspen said:


> Feeling unsure today. I do my second beta tomorrow. After everything, I know 41 isn't horrible but seeing higher ones and having the nurse say "we like to see it above 50" doesn't help. What does that mean???? Below 50 is bad news??? Of course that's what my no longer logical brain thinks. Tomorrow will be here soon enough. Thanks for all your thoughts everyone.:flower:

Fx for you! 



MissAnnabelle said:


> Hey everybody,
> 
> Thank you so much for your support through this process. My beta came back as 8. The nurse said I am or was technically pregnant, but it isn't going to work out and to stop taking my progestrone and go back for bloodwork until beta is back under 2. I called my husband, told my very best ttc bud and now this and I think I am going to take a break from staring at this forum constantly. Hoping to try again asap.
> 
> Good luck to all of my friends from stimms to 2nd trimester :dust:

:hugs: I'm so sorry. I hope the break helps you but know that we will be here when you need us.


----------



## MoBaby

Guess who got their schedule?!? Me! Bcp until aug 26... Er scheduled sept 10!!! Yippie!!


----------



## MrsC8776

MoBaby said:


> Guess who got their schedule?!? Me! Bcp until aug 26... Er scheduled sept 10!!! Yippie!!

Yay! :happydance:


----------



## bubumaci

MissA :hugs: so sorry! I always thought that anything above 5 is considered positive... :hug:


----------



## michelle01

MoBaby said:


> Guess who got their schedule?!? Me! Bcp until aug 26... Er scheduled sept 10!!! Yippie!!

YAY MoBaby!!! :wohoo:


----------



## MrsC8776

bubu~ Did you put all 3 thawed ones back on the 25th?


----------



## bubumaci

Hi MrsC - we put 2 back in yesterday :) One was a Morula, the other just before... not wanting to jinx it :) :)


----------



## MrsC8776

bubumaci said:


> Hi MrsC - we put 2 back in yesterday :) One was a Morula, the other just before... not wanting to jinx it :) :)

Fx for these LO's!


----------



## MoBaby

gettingbroody: looks like we are cycle buddies!! im scheduled sept 10, but it will most likely be the 11 or 12th (based on how long i stimmed last 2 tries)....


----------



## Jenn76

Hi Ladies,

I've been kind of laying low for a few days, you know emotionally exhausted. I had my ER and they only got 4 eggs :growlmad:. Overall the process was fine just my lack of reserves wrecking havoc on me. I stressed a lot yesterday convinced that this won't work. I know I only need one but it was hard for me knowing that many others have struggled getting their embryos to the right stage with many more chances. I believe 4 is the lowest I have seen so I was depressed. 

Anyway I did hear today that 3 of my eggs fertilized so I am feeling a bit more positive. As you all know this process is so hard and stressful. I'm praying to hear more good news tomorrow. 

Anyway I had a lot of catching up to do so this post will probably be long. 

*Azlissie:* I'm so sorry this cycle didn't work out for you. :hugs: I know others have said it already but I concur second tries at IVF can ofter work better as they know how you react to the meds from the first one and are able to make neccessay adjustments to the start. I hope you are able to get started again soon and I wish you the best in getting your BFP!! Good Luck on Friday.

*Swepakepa:* Congrats on being PUPO!!! :happydance: I think you are supposed to wait 10 days from trigger to test. But I'm a newbie at this. Good Luck!!

*BOMO:* Congrats on being PUPO!! :happydance: You and I seem to be close in how our cycles are going. Were you planning on a day three originally? I am praying for you to get your BFP!

*Shorty:* :hugs: Sorry you didn't get you BFP. I know how you feel with this emotional rollercoaster but you shouldn't give up. The next time the doctors have more information on you and I'm sure they will find a better protocol. 

*Annette:* Good Luck with your beta tomorrow. 

*2have:* :howdy: Congrats on gettign started! :happydance: Good Luck with your appointment tomorrow.

*Gettingbroody:* :happydance: for getting a schedule. That's crappy that your meds need to be refrigerated. Mine were all powder so no need to refrigerate. September will be here in no time and it is good that your boss is so understanding.

*Southaspen:* Good luck tomorrow with your second beta, FX for a high number! 41 is higher then average so looks like you are good!

*Nikkifrank:* :happydance: for starting stimms, you will be pupo in no time.

*HAJ:* Congrats on a great check up!!! The babies look great!

*Angie:* Wow I can't believe they were that negative in your training class, WTF!! Of course we know the sucess rate of IVF isn't 100% but we don't need them focusing on that. Good for you for sticking up, you go girl! :thumbup:

*Wantbaby:* I hope AF shows up on cue, wishing you the best of luck with this cycle.

*Michelle:* Yeah for you too finishing BCP!! Isn't it great when the finish line is in sight.

*Mobaby:* Yeah for AF to you too!! Happy to hear you are getting started again.

*Kslucie:* I totally wish I thought of that, my grey hair is going to look bad if I can't dye it for three months. But under those circumstances I will be happy to be in that position. 

*MissAnnabelle:* I'm so sorry to hear that, I hope you can get started again soon and that you get your BFP. :hugs:

*Bubu:* Congrats on being PUPO!!! FX for a BFP!! :happydance:

Phew! Finally caught back up!


----------



## s08

MissAnnabelle said:


> Hey everybody,
> 
> Thank you so much for your support through this process. My beta came back as 8. The nurse said I am or was technically pregnant, but it isn't going to work out and to stop taking my progestrone and go back for bloodwork until beta is back under 2. I called my husband, told my very best ttc bud and now this and I think I am going to take a break from staring at this forum constantly. Hoping to try again asap.
> 
> Good luck to all of my friends from stimms to 2nd trimester :dust:

MissAnnabelle, I hardly ever post in here anymore, so you might not recognize me. But I wanted to send a message to you to tell you I have been exactly where you are (positive hpt's, and then low betas) and know how devastating it is. There are enough highs and lows during this process without having to go through that. I am so sorry. It will get easier eventually, but take all the time you need to grieve. :hugs:


----------



## threebirds

Hi everyone, looking forward to catching up on this thread :thumbup:

Hopefully my scan tomor will go well & I will start stimming.
Short protocol. High dose of Gonal F.
Drs arent too optimistic we'll even get to EC - would love to prove them wrong!
In any case we have to give it our best shot.

Good luck to everyone.

:dust:


----------



## never2late70

MissAnnebelle So terribly sorry :hugs:


----------



## southaspen

Jenn76 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I've been kind of laying low for a few days, you know emotionally exhausted. I had my ER and they only got 4 eggs :growlmad:. Overall the process was fine just my lack of reserves wrecking havoc on me. I stressed a lot yesterday convinced that this won't work. I know I only need one but it was hard for me knowing that many others have struggled getting their embryos to the right stage with many more chances. I believe 4 is the lowest I have seen so I was depressed.
> 
> Anyway I did hear today that 3 of my eggs fertilized so I am feeling a bit more positive. As you all know this process is so hard and stressful. I'm praying to hear more good news tomorrow.
> 
> Anyway I had a lot of catching up to do so this post will probably be long.
> 
> *Azlissie:* I'm so sorry this cycle didn't work out for you. :hugs: I know others have said it already but I concur second tries at IVF can ofter work better as they know how you react to the meds from the first one and are able to make neccessay adjustments to the start. I hope you are able to get started again soon and I wish you the best in getting your BFP!! Good Luck on Friday.
> 
> *Swepakepa:* Congrats on being PUPO!!! :happydance: I think you are supposed to wait 10 days from trigger to test. But I'm a newbie at this. Good Luck!!
> 
> *BOMO:* Congrats on being PUPO!! :happydance: You and I seem to be close in how our cycles are going. Were you planning on a day three originally? I am praying for you to get your BFP!
> 
> *Shorty:* :hugs: Sorry you didn't get you BFP. I know how you feel with this emotional rollercoaster but you shouldn't give up. The next time the doctors have more information on you and I'm sure they will find a better protocol.
> 
> *Annette:* Good Luck with your beta tomorrow.
> 
> *2have:* :howdy: Congrats on gettign started! :happydance: Good Luck with your appointment tomorrow.
> 
> *Gettingbroody:* :happydance: for getting a schedule. That's crappy that your meds need to be refrigerated. Mine were all powder so no need to refrigerate. September will be here in no time and it is good that your boss is so understanding.
> 
> *Southaspen:* Good luck tomorrow with your second beta, FX for a high number! 41 is higher then average so looks like you are good!
> 
> *Nikkifrank:* :happydance: for starting stimms, you will be pupo in no time.
> 
> *HAJ:* Congrats on a great check up!!! The babies look great!
> 
> *Angie:* Wow I can't believe they were that negative in your training class, WTF!! Of course we know the sucess rate of IVF isn't 100% but we don't need them focusing on that. Good for you for sticking up, you go girl! :thumbup:
> 
> *Wantbaby:* I hope AF shows up on cue, wishing you the best of luck with this cycle.
> 
> *Michelle:* Yeah for you too finishing BCP!! Isn't it great when the finish line is in sight.
> 
> *Mobaby:* Yeah for AF to you too!! Happy to hear you are getting started again.
> 
> *Kslucie:* I totally wish I thought of that, my grey hair is going to look bad if I can't dye it for three months. But under those circumstances I will be happy to be in that position.
> 
> *MissAnnabelle:* I'm so sorry to hear that, I hope you can get started again soon and that you get your BFP. :hugs:
> 
> *Bubu:* Congrats on being PUPO!!! FX for a BFP!! :happydance:
> 
> Phew! Finally caught back up!

Grow, grow, grow!!! I know this is so stressful!! Hang in there!! Thinking about you!!


----------



## MoBaby

Jenn: only need 1!! Congrats on making er!! When is et??

Missannabelle: sooo sorry :( I fought the low beta battle with my second ivf cycle . It stinks. I hate it for you :(

threebords: you prove them wrong!!! bet you get lots of eggies :)


----------



## Kelly9

mobaby yay for starting and dates.

MissA so sorry to hear you're going through this.

Jen you only need 1! I hope you get 2 perfect ones at least to put back. Will it be day 3 or 5 transfer?

Hi to everyone else, very tired been a long day.

Ended up with lots of abdominal pain, I suspect it was my gallbladder again but now am having a lot of lower abdominal pain, went to emerge they took bloods and booked me for a scan tomorrow sometime. Will get beta results tomorrow. I think it might be a combination of gallbladder and maybe mild OHSS again, though really hoping not. I am very bloated and my belly is quiet a bit larger then it was a day ago even.


----------



## GettingBroody

Ksluice & Michelle - great plan! Ye'll be the best groomed ladies in first tri!!:haha: Hope the suppression results were good Ksluice and that you got the all clear to start your stimms!

MissA - I was so sad to read your news. :hugs: This ivf business is so hard. Take as much time off as you need and if you feel ready to start again you know where we are. :hugs:

Mobaby - wow, we really are in sync! My original dates were down reg scan on the 29th with EC on the 10th but the 29th is the day we go back to school after the hols and I really didn't want to be leaving the kids for a few hours on the very first day back! Am staying on bcp an extra day to push the dates out a bit... Fx'd for good news for both of us two weeks later! Are you planning on doing 3 or 5 day transfer? Do you know how many they'll be putting back?

Bubu - PUPO with twins!! Congrats! :dance:

ThreeBirds - keeping my fx'd or you! I'm sure you'll prove them wrong and produce loads of eggs for EC! Positive thinking!:thumbup:

Jenn - that's great that 3 of the 4 eggs fertilised!! Sending them lots of growing :dust:!! How many are you hoping to put back?

Kelly - so sorry to hear that you're in pain and had to go to ER. Hope your scan goes well today and that they figure out the problem and get you back on your feet nice and quickly! Looking forward to hearing your beta update!


----------



## michelle01

Threebirds - Prove them wrong :) 

Kelly - sorry to hear about the pain your having. Hopefully you are feeling better and they can figure out what is causing it today. Thinking about you! :hugs:

Jenn - 3 fertilised eggs is WONDERFUL!!! It only takes 1! How many are you having put back in and when is your ET?

MrsC - how are you feeling?

South - Good luck with your beta today!

Bubu - YAY for being PUPO :happydance:

Hope everyone else is having a great day! I am happy it is Friday, one more day of this nuvaring :happydance: And hopefully AF shows soon! I woke up with no headache, so makes it an even better day :)


----------



## bubumaci

Thank you so much ladies. I haven't been posting on here much the last few days (since transfer) as I haven't wanted to jinx it. Haven't even changed my status to PUPO with twins... Really just trying not to obsess and think about it too much. First blood test is on Tuesday and the second on Friday. Hoping (since Monday week is my birthday), that I will have the best birthday present ever! :)

Jenn - fx'd for you! :dust:

Michelle - when I was still using birth control, I used the Nuvaring and loved it. The hormonal doses (being directly in contact with mucous membranes is much lower - it doesn't matter if you get sick / have the runs - and you don't have to think about taking a pill every day. So much easier. Good luck for your IVF cycle next month! :)


----------



## MoBaby

bubu! YIPPIE for being PUPO!!! :) 

Kelly: hope you are okay :( 

Gettingbroody: I plan on putting 2 back and doing a 5 day transfer. Thats the plan anyways but you know how things change in an instant with IVF!! :)


----------



## jchic

michelle01 said:


> Threebirds - Prove them wrong :)
> 
> Kelly - sorry to hear about the pain your having. Hopefully you are feeling better and they can figure out what is causing it today. Thinking about you! :hugs:
> 
> Jenn - 3 fertilised eggs is WONDERFUL!!! It only takes 1! How many are you having put back in and when is your ET?
> 
> MrsC - how are you feeling?
> 
> South - Good luck with your beta today!
> 
> Bubu - YAY for being PUPO :happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a great day! I am happy it is Friday, one more day of this nuvaring :happydance: And hopefully AF shows soon! I woke up with no headache, so makes it an even better day :)

Michelle we will be cycle buddies! I am on CD18 today and start my estrogen priming on Monday!!


----------



## michelle01

Jchic - YAY!!! I have read that AF usually comes within 3-4 days after removing the nuvaring, so once she shows next week, then on cycle day 3 I go in for my baseline, and day 4 I will start stims! I am so excited that I am now obsessing :blush: After the last cycle failed I took time away, didn't think about IVF and just lurked on the boards every so often. Now I am finding it hard to focus at work, thinking about when I go in for ER, etc... Its a good obsession, I think, but none the less, I am finally excited again! So glad to have a cycle buddy :) Cannot wait to hear your updates next week!!!


----------



## jchic

michelle01 said:


> Jchic - YAY!!! I have read that AF usually comes within 3-4 days after removing the nuvaring, so once she shows next week, then on cycle day 3 I go in for my baseline, and day 4 I will start stims! I am so excited that I am now obsessing :blush: After the last cycle failed I took time away, didn't think about IVF and just lurked on the boards every so often. Now I am finding it hard to focus at work, thinking about when I go in for ER, etc... Its a good obsession, I think, but none the less, I am finally excited again! So glad to have a cycle buddy :) Cannot wait to hear your updates next week!!!

I know what you mean! Its exciting to get started, and we have to stay positive throughout this! 
YAY! We will be PUPO soon! :happydance:


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hi Ladies!! I hope everyone is doing well today. I'm having a tough morning. I had a very vivid dream (been having those every night!) that I tested and it was a BFP do when I got up today I tested... BFN! I'm hoping it's just too early (7dp3dt but 12 days past trigger). Like I said, I'm hoping it's too early but feeling a bit defeated.


----------



## ksluice

How did your hair appt go Michelle? I'm looking young again w/o my rooty silvers :) I think you and jchic are stacked up right after broody and mobaby. seems like an active 2 weeks!

Haj, so exciting to spill the beans. Enjoy every minute!!

MissA, I am so sorry. Wish there was something more we could do, but loads of squishy :hugs::hugs::hugs:

MoBaby, looks like we're nearly stim buddies too!! 

Hurray for BUBU being PUPO :happydance::happydance:...:dust: to you m'dear. let those LO's get cozy and bring you an awesome b-day present!!

Jenn76, looking forward to hearing the update on your embies! 75% fertilized is great. Lots and lots of growing :dust: for you

Threebirds, much luck to you. i'll be keeping you in my thoughts and hoping you prove those darn docs WRONG WRONG WRONG!! :flower:

Kelly, hope everything is ok with you. Its still early today, when is your scan? GL :flower::flower:

BOMO...we almost cross posted! thanks for the update, and i am sorry it wasn't exactly how your dream went. I do think those vivid dreams mean something tho, and even though you're 12 days past trigger, I think its a little early still, esp since you were a 3dt. I know there are ladies on the boards who know better than me about it, but I'm pretty sure that is still mighty early. Sending you lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust: For now I am believing the dream more than the test. 

for those i missed :wave: and my apologies for not sending you a personal, instead I send you :dust::dust::dust::dust:

AFM: the scan and bloods all came back good to go. They even were pleased enough with my AFC to cut the initial dosing on my meds by 1/2--which seems awesome since it makes me think they're confident, but also a little nervous. hopefully i'll stim up ok. fx'ed 

today was my last full shot of lupron. i reduce the dose on it tomorrow am, and start the stims tomorrow pm. getting nervous/excited/anxious :wacko:


----------



## southaspen

Beta 12dp5dt was 41. Today, 14dp5dt 109. I'm still guarded but so happy it doubled. Can I breathe now???


----------



## ksluice

southaspen said:


> Beta 12dp5dt was 41. Today, 14dp5dt 109. I'm still guarded but so happy it doubled. Can I breathe now???

:happydance::happydance::happydance: I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## southaspen

When did you guys have your first beta? Mine was 12 days post transfer. My concern for low numbers is because it seems like everyone else test earlier???


----------



## ksluice

I've always understood that the level itself is less important than the fact that its doubling every 48hrs or so...you more than doubled, so I would think that is a very good thing. what did your doc office say?


----------



## MoBaby

Hey south.... My dr test at 9dp5dt... He said he's seen in the teens that go on to be successful pregnancies. The number is low but it doubled which means the pregnancy is progressing. do you need another beta? What did the nurse say about your #s?


----------



## southaspen

ksluice said:


> I've always understood that the level itself is less important than the fact that its doubling every 48hrs or so...you more than doubled, so I would think that is a very good thing. what did your doc office say?

They didn't schedule me for another beta so they must be ok with it. I specifically asked after the whole wanting it to be above 50 on Wednesday. She kind of danced around the subject. Essentially I think it is a bit low for the time but it doubled so I'm gonna just try and focus on that. Our ultrasound is scheduled for August 8 which I think is 6 weeks.


----------



## Jenn76

Kelly: I hope you're feeling better, that would suck if it is your gallbladder. We are hoping for a 5 day transfer, going to play it by ear and do what the clinic thinks is best. They try and only do 5 day transfers so if we get advised to do it tomorrow then it's not a good sign. 

Michelle: We want to put back two, I would even do three if they would let me but they won't. Given my age I would be happy with twins. Yeah for ending the nuvaring, I hope AF comes on cue. I woke up with a bad headache too, TGIF.

Bubu: Wow Tuesday is so close, good luck!! My clinc won't test until 16 days past transfer and they only do one beta. I hope you get good news.

BOMO: It could be a little early, try and keep positive. FX for you! And I had a crazy dream too, one night after trigger. I am convinced it was the pregnancy hormones so maybe this is a good sign for you. 

Ksluice: Yeah on starting stimms!! Won't be long now. :dust:

Southaspen: :happydance: That's fantastic!! My clinic only does one beta at 21dpo and when I asked them why they don't do two like other clinics they said people stress too much about doubling the number and even if it doesn't double you can still have a successful pregnancy. So you're good , it doubled!!! Relax enjoy being pregnant. Happy 9 months to you. 

AFM: I got my progress report, late mind you.... I was so stressed about it being late thinking they save all the bad news till last. I am killing myself with this but I just can't help it. Anyway all three embryo's are still progressing, all divided to 4 cell and they rated them all as 19/20. Phew!! :happydance: The embryologist thinks we are good to go to 5 days. Tomorrow is day three so I'm waiting for my update then to see if we should transfer tomorrow. Praying to continue to day 5. Thanks for all the best wishes.


----------



## michelle01

South - as long as it is doubling that is good! Did they give you your progestrone numbers? And how did those look? I have heard of lower numbers go into successful pregnancies! Hang in there; you ARE pregnant :)

ksluice - Loving my hair! I saw a new girl cause mine moved to Colorado, and she made me a little more blonde then I normaly go, but I am kinda diggin' it :) And she cut more off my sides then I would have liked too, but actually I think its a nice change! Just glad that is done so I can now focus on stimming and getting PUPO soon!! There are a few starting at the same time, so it will be nice to have others cycling the same time....Jchic, Never, I believe One is also starting?! And there are a couple others I am forgetting right now. YAY for a good scan and starting stimming :happydance:

BOMO - :hugs: I think that is still early to test! I would wait another day or so and test again. When is your beta?


----------



## azlissie

South, congrats on your second beta! Have you checked out betabase.info?

BOMO, I hope it's just too early for your tests to be positive. Sending you lots of :dust:

AFM, I actually got some good news at my appointment this morning! Turns out the nurse was wrong when she told me they didn't freeze the other embryos - I've actually got three on ice. So we're going to jump right in with an FET. I start estrace tonight, go back next week for a lining check, and then hopefully transfer sometime around Aug. 7. I'm feeling positive but at the same time I don't want to get my hopes up - the ups and downs are driving me crazy!


----------



## MoBaby

az: thats amazing! wish i would receive that call :) at our clinic the lab doctor calls you after the transfer and updates on what is frozen, etc.


----------



## never2late70

Great News AZ :happydance:

I'm praying that Kelly is ok :shrug: I'm worried.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey ladies went to get my trigger shot today but its "too early" so will be getting it Monday now instead :) Hope everyone else is doing well :)


----------



## MrsC8776

Jenn76 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I've been kind of laying low for a few days, you know emotionally exhausted. I had my ER and they only got 4 eggs :growlmad:. Overall the process was fine just my lack of reserves wrecking havoc on me. I stressed a lot yesterday convinced that this won't work. I know I only need one but it was hard for me knowing that many others have struggled getting their embryos to the right stage with many more chances. I believe 4 is the lowest I have seen so I was depressed.
> 
> Anyway I did hear today that 3 of my eggs fertilized so I am feeling a bit more positive. As you all know this process is so hard and stressful. I'm praying to hear more good news tomorrow.

Yay for three! As I was going through I saw that all three were still going strong. I'm so excited for you! 



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Hi Ladies!! I hope everyone is doing well today. I'm having a tough morning. I had a very vivid dream (been having those every night!) that I tested and it was a BFP do when I got up today I tested... BFN! I'm hoping it's just too early (7dp3dt but 12 days past trigger). Like I said, I'm hoping it's too early but feeling a bit defeated.

Fx it is just to early. What are you testing with if you don't mind me asking? 



ksluice said:


> AFM: the scan and bloods all came back good to go. They even were pleased enough with my AFC to cut the initial dosing on my meds by 1/2--which seems awesome since it makes me think they're confident, but also a little nervous. hopefully i'll stim up ok. fx'ed
> 
> today was my last full shot of lupron. i reduce the dose on it tomorrow am, and start the stims tomorrow pm. getting nervous/excited/anxious :wacko:

Yay for starting stims! You are almost there. 



southaspen said:


> Beta 12dp5dt was 41. Today, 14dp5dt 109. I'm still guarded but so happy it doubled. Can I breathe now???

That is a good beta! It doubled and thats all that should matter.



azlissie said:


> AFM, I actually got some good news at my appointment this morning! Turns out the nurse was wrong when she told me they didn't freeze the other embryos - I've actually got three on ice. So we're going to jump right in with an FET. I start estrace tonight, go back next week for a lining check, and then hopefully transfer sometime around Aug. 7. I'm feeling positive but at the same time I don't want to get my hopes up - the ups and downs are driving me crazy!

That is wonderful news that you have some frozen. My fingers are crossed for you and your FET. 



never2late70 said:


> Great News AZ :happydance:
> 
> I'm praying that Kelly is ok :shrug: I'm worried.

Kelly is doing ok. She has an update in her journal but don't want you ladies to worry. :flower:



AndreaFlorida said:


> Hey ladies went to get my trigger shot today but its "too early" so will be getting it Monday now instead :) Hope everyone else is doing well :)

Yay for trigger on Monday!


----------



## MrsC8776

michelle01 said:


> Threebirds - Prove them wrong :)
> 
> Kelly - sorry to hear about the pain your having. Hopefully you are feeling better and they can figure out what is causing it today. Thinking about you! :hugs:
> 
> Jenn - 3 fertilised eggs is WONDERFUL!!! It only takes 1! How many are you having put back in and when is your ET?
> 
> MrsC - how are you feeling?
> 
> South - Good luck with your beta today!
> 
> Bubu - YAY for being PUPO :happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a great day! I am happy it is Friday, one more day of this nuvaring :happydance: And hopefully AF shows soon! I woke up with no headache, so makes it an even better day :)

I just noticed I missed you :dohh:

I'm doing good, thank you for asking. We had a few schedule complications because of my husbands work travel. He now won't be home until the 2nd so I moved my first scan to the 3rd. I can't wait to find out what is going on in there! No real symptoms yet just very tired. Oh and I still have the sensitive nipples that I asked about before I got my bfp. :blush:

I'm so glad you are about to get started. Not much longer and so many of you ladies will be PUPO!


----------



## bubumaci

Hi Jenn :wave: yes, at my clinic, they test on 6 and 9 days past transfer. When I voiced my concerns, I was told, that by then, the blood work should be pretty clear if it's worked (and they don't want you taking the progesterone longer than necessary, I guess, so you can move onto the next cycle).

:dust::dust::dust: (my weekend sprinkling :) )

Just finished watching the opening of the Olympic Games : Happy Olympics everyone around the world :) (2am here!) xxx

Congrats on your 3 well-progressing by the way! That's great news! :)


----------



## Swepakepa3

southaspen said:


> Beta 12dp5dt was 41. Today, 14dp5dt 109. I'm still guarded but so happy it doubled. Can I breathe now???

Yippie!! Breath!! Enjoy the moment!!:happydance:


----------



## Swepakepa3

Good luck Az!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Az YAY!!!!! So happy for you! 

Bomo still could be early, I know people that got neg at 11dpo then positive the next day, maybe wait till 12dpo to test again? 

Sorry to worry anyone! It's been a busy day, my scan was booked for monday now cause booking was dumb and tried to reach me at the wrong number so I missed the super early 7am apt they made for me today. It sucks but I might get to see HB if I wait so it has benefits. Praying to see HB anyway and have everything measuring on time. I'm obviously more worried with this pregnancy especially after our loss but I can make it till monday. Won't get beta till monday now either. The pain has subsided and ms is back, if pain stays away I'll be happy, really thinking it was my gallbladder, just worried it's going to happen again and they'll want to take it out.


----------



## thuthao1

Yippie!! Breath!! Enjoy the moment!!


----------



## ksluice

Hurray what wonderful news x2!!!:happydance::happydance: 

Yay Az and hurray to feeling better Kelly!!


----------



## notgivingup78

can i ask a question
i was supose to be triggering today and ec monday but my follicles seem to be slow growers
i had 
1x17mm
1x16mm
1x14mm
3x13mm
1x12mm
2x11mm
and lots at 10
is there any chance they will progress enuff for ec
i had to lower my dose of gonal f from 150 to 112.5 last night and tonight
then sunday down to 75
then bak monday for scan with the possibility of ec on wed x


----------



## drsquid

south- yay for doubling

ksluice- my hair is horrible. ive dyed it red for years. forgot to do it right before ivf. my brown and grey roots are coming through. yikes. it is gonna be bad

jenn- yay for a great progress report

az- yay for surprise frosties. that is so weird that you got the wrong info. 

bomo- 10 days is so so early. i barely got a squinter at 11days and i had twins. fingers crossed for you. 

afm- at work all night again tonight. last night i gave in and turned on the us machine and took a quick peek. must resist. i dont truly believe that there are problems from us... but who knows


----------



## GettingBroody

Baby - you're only 10dpo (well 11 today!) so its still very early. Fx'd you see a nice line developing in the next few days. At least now you know the trigger is out of your system so any line means you're pg! Did you test again today? :dust:

Michelle - that is great that you are feeling excited again! :dance: happy obsessing! :haha:

Jchic - exciting times ahead!! :D

Ksluice - happy stimming!! :happydance:

South - woohoo!! Look at those numbers double! Congratulations!! :happydance:

Jenn - great news about your embies. 19/20 is a great rating!! :thumbup:

Az - wow, what a ridiculous mistake for the nurse to make! :dohh: You must have been thrilled to hear you had 3 :cold: Can't believe you'll be having your FET so soon! Fx'd and tons of :dust:

Notgivingup - I haven't reached that stage yet so don't know too much about the sizes but just wanted to send you lots of luck! Fx'd they'll keep growing over the weekend :dust:

DrS - I imagine it is almost impossible to resist when the machine is just sitting there looking at you all night!:haha: It's the next step up from poas constantly!!

Kelly - very glad you're feeling better. Would be great to hear the hb on Monday! Can't believe you still don't have your second beta results!:wacko:

MrsC - sorry to hear dh's homecoming was delayed. Great that you were able to change the scan date so ye can still go to it together!:D

Afm, prescription arrived yesterday for my meds! :dance: Sure is a loooong list! :wacko:


----------



## notgivingup78

ahh i hate all of this! xx


----------



## southaspen

michelle01 said:


> South - as long as it is doubling that is good! Did they give you your progestrone numbers? And how did those look? I have heard of lower numbers go into successful pregnancies! Hang in there; you ARE pregnant :)
> 
> ksluice - Loving my hair! I saw a new girl cause mine moved to Colorado, and she made me a little more blonde then I normaly go, but I am kinda diggin' it :) And she cut more off my sides then I would have liked too, but actually I think its a nice change! Just glad that is done so I can now focus on stimming and getting PUPO soon!! There are a few starting at the same time, so it will be nice to have others cycling the same time....Jchic, Never, I believe One is also starting?! And there are a couple others I am forgetting right now. YAY for a good scan and starting stimming :happydance:
> 
> BOMO - :hugs: I think that is still early to test! I would wait another day or so and test again. When is your beta?

If they have checked progesterone levels they haven't said anything. I have been on 1mL of progesterone in oil since my retrieval. Yay for shots!!


----------



## southaspen

azlissie said:


> South, congrats on your second beta! Have you checked out betabase.info?
> 
> BOMO, I hope it's just too early for your tests to be positive. Sending you lots of :dust:
> 
> AFM, I actually got some good news at my appointment this morning! Turns out the nurse was wrong when she told me they didn't freeze the other embryos - I've actually got three on ice. So we're going to jump right in with an FET. I start estrace tonight, go back next week for a lining check, and then hopefully transfer sometime around Aug. 7. I'm feeling positive but at the same time I don't want to get my hopes up - the ups and downs are driving me crazy!

I did look at betabase. When I first looked I read it wrong as 12 days past transfer instead of 12 days past ovulation. That would make my 1st beta 17 dpo so 41 would be low. I drove myself nuts with all that for 2 days so not even going near Google if I can help it. :wacko:


----------



## southaspen

notgivingup78 said:


> can i ask a question
> i was supose to be triggering today and ec monday but my follicles seem to be slow growers
> i had
> 1x17mm
> 1x16mm
> 1x14mm
> 3x13mm
> 1x12mm
> 2x11mm
> and lots at 10
> is there any chance they will progress enuff for ec
> i had to lower my dose of gonal f from 150 to 112.5 last night and tonight
> then sunday down to 75
> then bak monday for scan with the possibility of ec on wed x

Your numbers look a lot like mine. I kept getting pushed off as well. Remember those follicles grow about 2mm a day or so. I ended up with 13 follicles if I remember correctly. You will get good numbers!! :flower:


----------



## notgivingup78

Gosh I hope so
Is there a chance the 10mm ones could catch up
My scan was Friday and ex is scheduled for wed c


----------



## AndreaFlorida

notgivingup78 said:


> can i ask a question
> i was supose to be triggering today and ec monday but my follicles seem to be slow growers
> i had
> 1x17mm
> 1x16mm
> 1x14mm
> 3x13mm
> 1x12mm
> 2x11mm
> and lots at 10
> is there any chance they will progress enuff for ec
> i had to lower my dose of gonal f from 150 to 112.5 last night and tonight
> then sunday down to 75
> then bak monday for scan with the possibility of ec on wed x

Mine are slower than last time to the doc says every cycle is diff. I'm sure by Monday you will be ready to Trigger thats when I will be triggering :) I was suppose to Friday but mine were no bigger than a 14mm...2 @ 13, 5 @12 and like lots less than 10.....so I will see what mine are on Monday lots of prayers your way GROW FOLLIES GROW :):hugs: Last cycle mine grew so fast I only did 2 follistim injections this time I'm doing 5 doses LOL


----------



## angels2012

Hi ladies, I just had my transfer yesterday. It was a tough decision to select which embryo to transfer. They didnt give us details on the status of each embryo. :( the RE eventually let us talk to the embryologist. has someone else experienced this? Also did your RE make you get off the transfer table immediately after? :-/


----------



## bubumaci

Hi Angel :wave: For me, I had to get up after the transfer right away, but went to lie down in another room for 30 minutes... but I haven't had the "which embryo to transfer" discussion - the embryologists choose the best one / ones...


----------



## Jenn76

*Azlissie:* :happydance:That's great news that you have some frosties and can get right back on the horse. You know I was letting my negative thoughts get the better of me and I now realize that it is best to just believe in myself and this whole process. I know that I am meant to be a mom and I bet you know the same of yourself. Best for luck with round two, I have a good feeling it will be your BFP. Are you putting back all three?

*Andrea:* Good luck with your trigger on Monday. 

*Bubu:* That's great, I have to say if I knew this cycle wouldn't work I would definitely welcome the stopping of progesterone. :blush: And that's great that they allow people to start again so fast, my clinic is 3 months wait so I guess I know why now. Good luck with your Beta, praying you have a sticky one in there.

*Kelly:* Good luck on Monday, we don't get to hear a heartbeat until 8 weeks. I hope you do get to hear a strong one.... or two. FX that your gallbladder doesn't act out again or need to come out.

*DrSquid:* I think I'd be scanning rotten if I had the ability. I'm not sure how it works elsewhere but here they only do a couple ultrasounds in a pregnancy unless you are high risk or experience complications. To find out the sex you need to pay an private clinic to do the scan, costs like $300 but you get to see the baby in 3D.

*GettingBroody:* :happydance: yeah for getting your meds! I know it's crazy how much we have to take. Small price to pay for :baby: that's a figure of speech as they most definitely are not a small price. :haha: I think mine ran about $4000. :dohh:

*Notgiving:* I stressed and stressed over my follicles and lack of follicles. My first scan showed 8 on one side and 4 on the other. They had to increase my meds twice and in the end only 3 on the side with 8 and 1 on the side with 4 made it above the 17.5. I was soooo upset about it as I thought it wouldn't work out. It turns out that of my four three are doing great. Looks like I will have the two I want to transfer and that is all that matters in the end of this. You have a great number of follicles and I'm certain you will have way more then I did. Trust me it will be enough. :hugs:

*Angels2012:* That's weird they didn't call you each day and tell you how many cells they were or grade them? At your transfer did they not tell you which was the best ones to use? That is weird.. :wacko: My clinic does send you packing immediately following the transfer. I believe that is normal. Congrats on being PUPO!! How many did you transfer? 

*AFM:* So the 3 day verses 5 day was a tough decision and I am praying we made the right choice with sticking with the 5 day. The embryologist called me this morning and said that all three of my embries are at 8 cells and still 19 out of 20. :happydance: so we decided Monday for the transfer. I will get a call again tomorrow so I am praying that they all continue to progress. This whole process has been draining glad the finish line is in sight.


----------



## MrsC8776

angels2012 said:


> Hi ladies, I just had my transfer yesterday. It was a tough decision to select which embryo to transfer. They didnt give us details on the status of each embryo. :( the RE eventually let us talk to the embryologist. has someone else experienced this? Also did your RE make you get off the transfer table immediately after? :-/

Fx for you! 



Jenn76 said:


> *AFM:* So the 3 day verses 5 day was a tough decision and I am praying we made the right choice with sticking with the 5 day. The embryologist called me this morning and said that all three of my embries are at 8 cells and still 19 out of 20. :happydance: so we decided Monday for the transfer. I will get a call again tomorrow so I am praying that they all continue to progress. This whole process has been draining glad the finish line is in sight.

Sounds like things are going really good. ET will be here in no time and you will be PUPO! 

AnnetteCali~ How did your beta go?

TTC~ I hope you are doing ok. 

Irish_eyes~ Are you still doing ER on the 30th?


----------



## ksluice

:wave: all! hope everyone is enjoying the olympics! 

sorry for not doing personals, but I'm just feeling stressed b/c i'm now officially started, and those shots were harder than the lupron. i got all worried i was doing it wrong so now I'm just trying to chill. in any case...stims are on board now for about 90 mins...time to wake up follies.


----------



## drsquid

angel- wow that is odd they made you pick and not just pick how many. how are you supposed to know which ones. 

i think they said like 5 min or something after my et. but those embryos are stuck in there. they arent gonna fall out by getting up. 

ksluice- good luck


----------



## azlissie

Jenn, I'm sure going with the 5 day transfer will work out just fine. It sounds like your little embies are doing great!

Ksluice, I'm sure your ovaries are getting ready to kick it into high gear! When's your first scan?

After my ET I think they let me lay on the table for about 5 minutes and then I was out of there! Someone told me one time that the transfer is like blowing sand onto peanut butter - those embies stick to the lining and aren't just floating around.

I'm not sure yet if we'll transfer all three - I guess it will partly depend on if they all survive the thaw. I'm not even sure what day they were frozen because I was so shocked when the nurse told me I had frosties, so I don't know anything about their quality when they were frozen.

For any ladies who've had failed cycles, did your first AF drag on forever and ever? I've been bleeding a week and a half with no end in sight - it's seriously getting old. Maybe now that I've started the estrace it will be over soon. It just sucks because it's a constant reminder that round 1 didn't work!

Hope everyone is having a good weekend so far! Don't know if any of you are into dance movies but I saw Step Up Revolution this evening and thought it was really good!


----------



## angels2012

Thanks bubu!

Jenn, we transferred two. The RE didn't want us to transfer any because they are known for high FET rates and she said it would give us 10% more chance of success. Honestly we took our chances with the best one we had and the "4th best one" (day 4) instead of risking losing the good one through thawing.

Good luck to you!!!


----------



## angels2012

Drsquid, yeah it felt horrible to be given 5 minutes to decide which to transfer and having no idea what grade each embryo really is. I just broke into tears yesterday. The transfer date was also our 5th year wedding anniversary. So for the RE to also tell us she Wanted us to do a FET instead was annoying. To do the transfer on our anniversary is so special to me and I don't have ohss to cancel this transfer either... plus I already paid for acupuncture and had my pretransfer session that morning and the acupuncturist was waiting in the office to do my post session. We had everything lined up, but then we got all the selection confusion to throw us off. :-/ oh well.

Overall I had a really good anniversary day with hubby and family. :)


----------



## Kelly9

Gettingbroody I did get my results it went from 128 at 12dpo to 263 at 14dpo :) 

Jenn sounds like you made a good decision, they sound like strong embies. I hope they continue to impress. 

Ksluice yay for getting into it! 

DrS are you a scan tech? that you have access to u/s machine? 

Hi to everyone else, I'm beat after a day spent across the border in the states. Scan monday so trying to keep busy till then, very excited to see my tulip.


----------



## GettingBroody

Az - sorry af is dragging on, that doesnt sound like much fun :hugs: 

Jenn - actually the meds are the one area where we will be able to get financial help. We just need to pay the first &#8364;130 for any prescription meds per month and the government pays for the rest :thumbup: They don't give any other help to couples going through ivf etc and neither do any of the insurance companies so it's great not to have to worry about the cost of the meds...:D That's wonderful that your embies are still doing so well! Good luck at your transfer tomor!

Angels - congrats on being PUPO!! That's very strange that you had to pick the embies yourself! I'm glad you were able to put them back on a day that is special to you. Especially when you were all set up with acu etc. Had they given you any idea that they wanted to do a FET before then or did they just spring it on you? When is your OTD? Do you think you will test before then? :dust:

Ksluice - your comment about your follies waking up has me picturing them yawning, stretching and rubbing their sleepy little eyes!!:haha:

Kelly - great beta, yay!! :happydance:

:hi: to everyone else! Hope you are all doing well whatever part of this process you are in!!


----------



## angels2012

Broody: the RE mentioned it to my husband when I was still out after ER. He told her no there was no way that I would not go for that. So we were surprise she was still pushing that.

Otd is 8/7. I plan on testing day 7 or 8. Is that too soon for a day 4 transfer?

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Swepakepa3

I didn't like how they give you the option before its about to be transfer, regarding how many to actually transfer. My DH and I has decided on 1 and then i kind of felt pressured into transfering 2. I felt like my DH and I weren't really able to discuss our options. Oh well We decide to go with the the 2 anyways (well i did) and now my DH is very nervous about the idea of having two children......


This TWW is killing me.. All I want to do is test, test, test, but i know its too soon.... AWWWW..... 1 week down (just about) and 1 week to go


Good luck everyone who are having things done this week!! This thread is very hard to keep up with. :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Jenn76

*Kslucie:* I stressed over the injections too, Menopur and Bravelle. Every time I mixed them I would lose some. I now know that is normal and it all worked out. So don't worry your follicles will do just fine!! :hugs: Congrats on starting stimms!!

*Azlissie: *That's odd that they froze embryo's without telling you. I'm not sure where you are from but here they only freeze them if they are excellent quality. So let's hope these frosties are perfect. When will you find out more?

*Angel:* I guess that makes sense as most clinics only freeze embryos that are excellent quality but I still haven't heard of a clinic pushing for a FET rather then a fresh cycle. I think you made the right choice.

*GettingBroody: *That is fantastic that your government supports fertility drugs. Here there is no support and only certain insurance companies cover meds only. None of the large common ones cover the drugs you have a better chance with smaller companies. I really hate the fact that infertility isn't recognized as a medical problem that should be covered! :growlmad:

*Swepakepa:* I'm sure things will work out, you gotta remember that the goal of each clinic is to get a BFP with a singleton. If they pushed for two it's probably because they feel that is your best option for getting one. I believe with a double transfer your chances of twins is about 20-25%. I know it sounds high but that still means that 75-80% chance of not being twins. In any case you guys will learn to deal. :hugs:

*AFM:* Transfer tomorrow morning, super excited!! :happydance: Planning on transferring the best two, although I know they will try and strong arm me into 1. I'm leaving there with two even if I have to turn all diva on them. :haha: My money, my body, my decision!!!


----------



## bubumaci

Jenn :wave: I don't know if that is why we can start again so quickly. I asked the doctor and he said, since I wasn't stimming again, due to FET, that it was no problem to go again next cycle. If it were the whole stimming, then I would have had to wait...

GOOD LUCK TOMORROW MORNING!! :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

Hi ladies!!! I am officially on the IVF train.....so now I feel I can post in here. 
I started on wed with Gonal F 3 vials but now im down to two....I forget all the proper unit terms....but its not the pen. Anyways...I go in tom for a scan and the usual bloodwork. 

Little about me..
Apparently I have mild PCOS...OBGYN didnt say it, but the IVF doc noticed it....and DH has Azoospermia. We have been TTC for almost 2yrs now. Found out about the Azoospermia in late Feb early March. Doc found a cyst in his prostate and thought that could be the blockage, so we went on and got a TESE 2 weeks ago. Doc then found it to be a reproductive issue as well as the blockage. He found only 2 sperm, but sent the rest of the tissue to the lab, which found 2 vials worth of sperm. Apparently you only need one vial per IVF cycle. We found out we had the 2 vials the day after the surgery, so you can only imagine how crazy I was going that day thinking we have nothing. Horrible day that was. I know 2 vials isnt much, but its a lot to me. The urologist wants DH to go through 3 months of clomid and then do another TESE, but we find it pointless since we have enough, plus DH refuses to go through all that pain again, just to maybe find more. 
So pretty much IVF with ICSI is our only shot of having a biological child.
Anyways...thats my story. 
I will ask tom when my approx ER will be. Tonight will be my 5th night of injections. 
I wish you all the best of luck and look forward to getting to know you all!!!


----------



## drsquid

stinas- 3 vials of gonal? gonal comes in 450 and 1050 units... you sure you dont mean menopur? 

kelly- nope. im a radiologist, not a tech. 

afm- not much going on. stopped working out cause of the small bleed (not sure it has any effect but..) feeling like a slug. did 2 nights of 12.5 hr shifts, 2 to go..


----------



## Jenn76

Stinas said:


> Hi ladies!!! I am officially on the IVF train.....so now I feel I can post in here.
> I started on wed with Gonal F 3 vials but now im down to two....I forget all the proper unit terms....but its not the pen. Anyways...I go in tom for a scan and the usual bloodwork.
> 
> Little about me..
> Apparently I have mild PCOS...OBGYN didnt say it, but the IVF doc noticed it....and DH has Azoospermia. We have been TTC for almost 2yrs now. Found out about the Azoospermia in late Feb early March. Doc found a cyst in his prostate and thought that could be the blockage, so we went on and got a TESE 2 weeks ago. Doc then found it to be a reproductive issue as well as the blockage. He found only 2 sperm, but sent the rest of the tissue to the lab, which found 2 vials worth of sperm. Apparently you only need one vial per IVF cycle. We found out we had the 2 vials the day after the surgery, so you can only imagine how crazy I was going that day thinking we have nothing. Horrible day that was. I know 2 vials isnt much, but its a lot to me. The urologist wants DH to go through 3 months of clomid and then do another TESE, but we find it pointless since we have enough, plus DH refuses to go through all that pain again, just to maybe find more.
> So pretty much IVF with ICSI is our only shot of having a biological child.
> Anyways...thats my story.
> I will ask tom when my approx ER will be. Tonight will be my 5th night of injections.
> I wish you all the best of luck and look forward to getting to know you all!!!

:howdy: Stinas welcome to our group. Congrats on getting started with IVF. That's great that they got two vials, sounds like this is meant to be. I have never heard of chlomid for men, what's that supposed to do for him? Good luck with your appointment tomorrow, hope you have lots of growing follicles.


----------



## Stinas

Drsquid - Nope, its 75IU per vial. Im taking two now. The menopur I have is 75 IU also, but I was told not to take that yet. The menopur and the gonal are in the same looking bottle and say the same IU.


----------



## Stinas

Jenn - Thank you!!! I think the clomid for men is the same for women? I have no clue, but apparently it can stimulate production. I dont know, but to me it seems like everyone is out for money....already they are trying to charge us more for his TESE surgery since they were in there "longer than they thought"...it went from approx 6k to 16k. Insurance is not paying for anything, so I refuse to go through it again.


----------



## 4everyoung

Hi Everyone!

I'm new to this thread, but I'm starting shots on Tuesday (I think!) and would love support!

I have been through 2 IUI cycles and 2 IVF cycles. The last was in November last year. My husbands sperm hasn't been great, and we're both 38, so there are the age concerns as well. Our RE told us that DH needed to quit smoking and lighten up on the booze and that I needed to lose weight. Well, I took off 40 lbs in 4 months (and have maintained the lost for 4 months and counting--I'm truly blessed to have stumbled upon a program that changed my life!!), and hubby quit smoking 4 months ago and has been without alcohol for over a month. His numbers are better and our ER is beyond thrilled about the changes we've made to make this happen.

We are starting our next IVF cycle now...I'm on the pill and we'll follow up with gonal-F and...another one that escapes me now...low doses, very aggressive. At any rate...I'm going in for my baseline tomorrow. 

I'm looking forward to sharing and hearing others' stories. I know what a great support these boards are. So, thanks for being here as I re-start my journey!

:0)
S


----------



## MrsC8776

ksluice said:


> :wave: all! hope everyone is enjoying the olympics!
> 
> sorry for not doing personals, but I'm just feeling stressed b/c i'm now officially started, and those shots were harder than the lupron. i got all worried i was doing it wrong so now I'm just trying to chill. in any case...stims are on board now for about 90 mins...time to wake up follies.

Yay for getting started! I'm sure it can be stressful but try to think of the outcome. 



Jenn76 said:


> *AFM:* Transfer tomorrow morning, super excited!! :happydance: Planning on transferring the best two, although I know they will try and strong arm me into 1. I'm leaving there with two even if I have to turn all diva on them. :haha: My money, my body, my decision!!!

Good luck tomorrow morning! I look forward to hearing how it goes. 



Stinas said:


> Hi ladies!!! I am officially on the IVF train.....so now I feel I can post in here.
> I started on wed with Gonal F 3 vials but now im down to two....I forget all the proper unit terms....but its not the pen. Anyways...I go in tom for a scan and the usual bloodwork.
> 
> Little about me..
> Apparently I have mild PCOS...OBGYN didnt say it, but the IVF doc noticed it....and DH has Azoospermia. We have been TTC for almost 2yrs now. Found out about the Azoospermia in late Feb early March. Doc found a cyst in his prostate and thought that could be the blockage, so we went on and got a TESE 2 weeks ago. Doc then found it to be a reproductive issue as well as the blockage. He found only 2 sperm, but sent the rest of the tissue to the lab, which found 2 vials worth of sperm. Apparently you only need one vial per IVF cycle. We found out we had the 2 vials the day after the surgery, so you can only imagine how crazy I was going that day thinking we have nothing. Horrible day that was. I know 2 vials isnt much, but its a lot to me. The urologist wants DH to go through 3 months of clomid and then do another TESE, but we find it pointless since we have enough, plus DH refuses to go through all that pain again, just to maybe find more.
> So pretty much IVF with ICSI is our only shot of having a biological child.
> Anyways...thats my story.
> I will ask tom when my approx ER will be. Tonight will be my 5th night of injections.
> I wish you all the best of luck and look forward to getting to know you all!!!

Welcome! :hi: I was wondering if you were going to join in over here from the other thread. Thats great that you have 2 vials. I don't blame your DH for not wanting to go through all that again. I take it they didn't put him to sleep for it? 



4everyoung said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I'm new to this thread, but I'm starting shots on Tuesday (I think!) and would love support!
> 
> I have been through 2 IUI cycles and 2 IVF cycles. The last was in November last year. My husbands sperm hasn't been great, and we're both 38, so there are the age concerns as well. Our RE told us that DH needed to quit smoking and lighten up on the booze and that I needed to lose weight. Well, I took off 40 lbs in 4 months (and have maintained the lost for 4 months and counting--I'm truly blessed to have stumbled upon a program that changed my life!!), and hubby quit smoking 4 months ago and has been without alcohol for over a month. His numbers are better and our ER is beyond thrilled about the changes we've made to make this happen.
> 
> We are starting our next IVF cycle now...I'm on the pill and we'll follow up with gonal-F and...another one that escapes me now...low doses, very aggressive. At any rate...I'm going in for my baseline tomorrow.
> 
> I'm looking forward to sharing and hearing others' stories. I know what a great support these boards are. So, thanks for being here as I re-start my journey!
> 
> :0)
> S

Welcome! :hi: Great job on getting things in order for the IVF. Losing 40 pounds can't be easy. All the hard work will pay off in the end. 


AFM~ Not much really going on. Just hanging out and waiting for my scan on Friday with the RE.


----------



## MoBaby

Yeah gonal f can come in separate 75 iu vials rather a pen. I wish I had this option as I dont like having to keep everything in the fridge. Glad you are getting started stinas!


----------



## Jenn76

Stinas said:


> Jenn - Thank you!!! I think the clomid for men is the same for women? I have no clue, but apparently it can stimulate production. I dont know, but to me it seems like everyone is out for money....already they are trying to charge us more for his TESE surgery since they were in there "longer than they thought"...it went from approx 6k to 16k. Insurance is not paying for anything, so I refuse to go through it again.

Wowza!! I had no idea it was that expensive, that on top of the cost of IVF I don't know how people can afford it. I really hope you don't ever have to go through that again.


----------



## Jenn76

4everyoung said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I'm new to this thread, but I'm starting shots on Tuesday (I think!) and would love support!
> 
> I have been through 2 IUI cycles and 2 IVF cycles. The last was in November last year. My husbands sperm hasn't been great, and we're both 38, so there are the age concerns as well. Our RE told us that DH needed to quit smoking and lighten up on the booze and that I needed to lose weight. Well, I took off 40 lbs in 4 months (and have maintained the lost for 4 months and counting--I'm truly blessed to have stumbled upon a program that changed my life!!), and hubby quit smoking 4 months ago and has been without alcohol for over a month. His numbers are better and our ER is beyond thrilled about the changes we've made to make this happen.
> 
> We are starting our next IVF cycle now...I'm on the pill and we'll follow up with gonal-F and...another one that escapes me now...low doses, very aggressive. At any rate...I'm going in for my baseline tomorrow.
> 
> I'm looking forward to sharing and hearing others' stories. I know what a great support these boards are. So, thanks for being here as I re-start my journey!
> 
> :0)
> S

Welcome 4ever :hi: Congrats on all that you have accomplished in the last 4 months. Great that you are getting started again. We're similar in age so I totally know how you feel. Fingers crossed that you get your BFP this time, third time is a charm, right.


----------



## drsquid

ah didnt realize gonal came in smaller doses. always got the 1050 and kept it in the fridge. are they saying to use 2 vials? or to use 150? because there is overfill in those vials. i only used the pen once and HATED it. too fiddly. much easier to draw stuff up.


----------



## Stinas

Mrs C - I was nervous to post just in case something delayed this process, because that's my luck lol. I have been a silent stalker and routing for everyone. 

4everyoung - I wish you all the luck in the world with this cycle!! 

Jenn - we didn't either!! No they put him to sleep. We are planning in fighting it because it's just crazy what they are trying to charge. We are paying for ivf out of pocket, so this crazy added cost is just too much right now. 

Drsquid - first time they said use 3, now they said 150.


----------



## MoBaby

drsquid said:


> ah didnt realize gonal came in smaller doses. always got the 1050 and kept it in the fridge. are they saying to use 2 vials? or to use 150? because there is overfill in those vials. i only used the pen once and HATED it. too fiddly. much easier to draw stuff up.

i agree. the pen is dumb. i would feel confident i was getting the right dose if i drew it up. those pen clicks worry me. im always nervous i didnt get all the dose out. and once the pen sucked blood back into the chamber. I used the rest of the med although my pharmacist friend said it was "defective"... i was like, yeah i paid a lot for this pen, im using it all.

stinas: that is absolutely absurd! 10K more?? I mean, they should have given you a price range if there was the possibility of it increasing by that much. Sometimes I feel these doctors know its your only hope so they keep telling you to pay $$ because they know most probably will pay it to have a baby. Sometimes I feel like its a scam. Who has 10K just sitting around?? Thats why I hated the reproductive urologist and we did not get the mtese... the dr was demanding money upfront to even schedule the procedure...our insurance would have covered a small amount of it but he still said it would be around 7k out of pocket....everytime we went to the clinic it was give us $$. We are done with that clinic and if we need another opinion we will search high and low for a better dr.


----------



## Stinas

I'm glad to know I got the better one!! I was originally supposed to get the pen, but the doc had these on hand and just gave me a bunch.


----------



## Kelly9

I LOVED the pen, so easy to use and the needle never hurt :) I've never had issue with them.

Stinas welcome and good luck

Jenn how are things looking for your embies? Did you get an update?

DrS - Cool on the radiology

I'm tired, so quick hi to everyone else! My scan is tomorrow morning.


----------



## ksluice

good luck kelly!! can't wait to hear the results!


----------



## Kelly9

Likely won't see much besides the gestational sac and yoke sac but my clinic scan is the 10th so not much further after.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hi All, I hope everyone has had a good weekend. Thank you so much for all the words of encouragement after the negative test Friday. It is so nice to have people who understand what I am going through. I'm going to try to get all caught up.

Kelly- good luck at your scan tomorrow. I cant wait to hear how it goes!

Az- I'm so glad you have frosties to work with and get to try right away!

Drs- I think I would be scanning all the time if I had your job! 

Ksluice- how are the injections going? Are they getting easier?

Jenn- Good luck with your transfer tomorrow! it sounds like your embryos are doing great!

Andrea- i hope all goes well and you get to trigger tomorrow.

South- yay for betas that double!

MrsC- I tested with an ic on Friday. How are you feeling? I'm glad your hubby will be home for your scan.

Notgivingup- hopefully those follies ar all ready!

Broody- Yay for getting all your meds. thats great that you get help paying for them! i think mine were $4500. my insurance pays for nothing!

Angels- how strange that they made you choose! did the embryologist tell you which were the best?

Bubu- how are you doing?

Swepakepa- are you surviving your tww ok? 

Stinas- Welcome! good luck!

4everyoung- welcome, this is a great group! I hope your baseline us goes well tomorrow. Can I ask how you lost the weight?

Mobaby- How are you doing?

I know I missed people and I'm sorry. Thinking of all of you!

AFM, I have been up ans down mood wise since the negative test Friday. I have a feeling af is coming. I have been crampy all day and when I just went to the bathroom I had some spotting. I will wait and see. I go Tuesday for my beta. Im worried if it didn't work because I don't know if I can move right in to another cycle because I teach and the school year will be starting up the end of next month. Its difficult to have a sub for my second graders at the beginning of the year. Its so hard to have so many mixed feelings and have my family not fully understand what I'm feeling. Ah well. . . I hope everyone has a good night!


----------



## GettingBroody

Welcome to the new girls!!

Stinas - I know everyone has said it already but wow that's a huge price increase!! :wacko: Are they trying to charge ye by the minute for the extra time they had to spend?!! :haha: I think you're right to want to go ahead with the vials you have. Once you get to this stage I think you've done all the waiting you can do! :coffee:

4ever - good luck with your scan tomor! When is your estimated EC? Well done to yourself and dh for making all the changes the FS asked for! :thumbup: I really hope this will be your bfp cycle!

Jenn - you're nearly there! How are the embies doing today?! I agree it's awful how ignored infertility is by the insurance companies and gov. health services :growlmad: And (from what I've read on here) in the UK whether or not you get help depends on what part of the country you live in which seems totally crazy! Should be the same rule for all!

Swepakepa - sorry you felt pressured into 2 but as long as there's a :baby: at the end of this it'll be worth it!! When do you test or are you waiting for your beta?

Kelly - happy scanning today! Bring us back a photo!

BOMO - fx'd your pains are just your uterus stretching and the spotting is your embies getting comfy! Sending loads of :dust:

Angels - that is strange that she was still pushing for FET when ye'd already told her no! I presume you mean you're thinking of testing 7 or 8 days after your transfer? (and not 7dpo!!) That sounds good to me but I'm not at that stage of all this yet! When did all you other lovely ladies start testing?


----------



## bubumaci

Big welcome to the new ladies :wave:

Concerning the costs - we are facing a financial dilemma too! We have private insurance and state insurance. I am privately insured, my husband state. The situation here is : private insurance would pay for it all, if it were "my fault", but if, at the point where we start the hormone stimulation, it is evident it is my husband, they won't pay a cent. The state insurance covers my husband's costs ... all of 40 EUR! Funnily enough, when they finally managed to get some sperm from him to freeze, that didn't fall under "his costs" and we had to pay that privately too. ICSI (which is what we have to do) is also more expensive than IVF - so we are having to cover everything : Meds, treatment, operation, freezing, thawing etc. etc. out of our own pockets...
What they did do : they stuck to the prices they had told us. What they have done to you, Stinas, is abominable!

AFM ... first blood test is tomorrow. I am hoping that my bad night is actually a good sign! I had a temp dip two days after transfer, so I am hoping that it was an implantation dip. And last night, I couldn't get off to sleep, as my abdomen was crampy (not in a bad way, sort of twinging, not painful, but noticable enough to make me aware) and once asleep I would wake up every so often and feel it. So again - not wanting to jinx anything, but I am hoping that it is a good sign!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## drsquid

bomo- i haz no willpower. dunno how to take pics though.,. ill have to watch next time so i know how to take my own pics.


----------



## MoBaby

Bubu: good luck! Fx and baby dust!!

Bomo: I'm good. I'm on schedule now :) sept 10 is ec day... Start injections aug 28 and on bcp until aug 26 :) I have trial transfer and saline hysterosonogram Wednesday. 
Sorry about your neg hpt :( not out until af/neg beta.


----------



## Swepakepa3

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Swepakepa- are you surviving your tww ok?

I am surviving.... its killing me though....I really want to know already :)



GettingBroody said:


> Welcome to the new girls!!
> 
> Swepakepa - sorry you felt pressured into 2 but as long as there's a :baby: at the end of this it'll be worth it!! When do you test or are you waiting for your beta?

Yes, it will be worth it in the end... My beta is scheduled for next monday 8/6, however i will be in NYC that morning, so i need to call and maybe i can go 8/5 on our way down.... or see if we can stop of the way back later in the afternoon..I will most likely POAS some time at the end of the week...I know its to early and don't want to get false hope or daubts... its tough not to test now though


----------



## Swepakepa3

Bubu - best of luck today!! fingers crossed :dust:


----------



## bubumaci

Your Beta is on my birthday :) I hope that brings you luck :hugs:
Thank you - my blood test is tomorrow :dust:


----------



## Swepakepa3

oops sorry well good luck tomorrow!!! Maybe it will be a great day for you and me!! (your birthday)


----------



## bubumaci

Thank you :) My fingers are crossed for the best birthday present I could be given :) I hope that we both have something to celebrate :hugs:


----------



## michelle01

Welcome to the new girls! :hi:

MrsC - Your scan will be here before you know it! Glad your hubby will be there to share the excitement with you :) 

Kelly - Good luck with your scan!

bubu - Good luck tomorrow!

Jenn - Good luck with your transfer; you will soon be PUPO :happydance:

Bomo - how are you doing? Good luck with your beta tomorrow!

Sorry if I forgot anyone, being away over the weekend, this thread is booming! I took out the nuvaring Saturday; thank goodness! And ironically since I took it out, I have not had any migraines/headaches. I am now waiting for AF to show; just hope it is soon!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Well went to get the trigger and I have too many mature follies ;~( crushed....I have 8 of them so birth control here i come bawling eyes out n parking lot ;~(


----------



## michelle01

I am so sorry Andrea :hug:


----------



## bubumaci

Hey Andrea - I don't understand... wouldn't mature follicles be perfect for the trigger, so they can harvest the eggs?
Big :hug: Sweetie!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Not doing IVF just medicated unassisted so if I got pregnant could be way too many babies like Octomom


----------



## bubumaci

Ooooh, I understand. I am so sorry - I totally understand how devastated you must feel :( :( :( :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

Hi Ladies-is it okay for me to join??? I am going to my second FS this Wed-still unsure if DH can attend due to work. This apt. is very important, as we are signing all legal papers to start IVF and to get BCP starting date and IVF treatment dates. I am very excited, but still wondering how many to fertilize....Anywho, I think we will be starting BCP Aug/Sept, & IVF for Sept/Oct! We are due to fly to another country to see DH's family in end of DEC so we hope to bring good news in person!

Some background info: DH & I are both 23 years old & today is our 5th year wedding anniversary. We have been ttc since Sept. 2011. He wants 2 babies and I want 3! Uh oh! We have not told our family about ttc. We debated telling our parents for support and help during IVF, but for now, want to keep a secret if possible as we both want to be able to surprise family with IVF if a success! 

My CD3 tests came back normal, I got a very painful ovarian cyst but did not need surgery, I do ovulate, but my cycles are very irregular with lots of spotting after dtd in my tww... 

DH got two abnormal S.A....very low mobility, and low sperm count-although second S.A came back more hopeful than the first. He is due for a scrotal U.S soon-who knew those existed?! 

Hoping we all get our BFPS soon <3 hugs to all!


----------



## MoBaby

Welcome almosthere! I haven't told my family at all... They wouldn't be supportive :( It's great you know they would provide support for you :)


----------



## bubumaci

Hi almosthere :wave: Welcome!
It's such a relief when you can finally start and be doing something :hugs:
We have told many in my family (only parents in DH's family), as my family have always known how much I wanted to have children. On the one hand - they are very supportive and keep their fingers crossed. On the other, it is quite stressful keeping them updated and when the transfer was unsuccessful last month, I found it very trying having to tell everyone.

Been a bit quieter about the transfer this month, because it is just too much to tell everyone and hard, if the news isn't good (even though they are really supportive then too)... Hopefully, the blood test tomorrow will give me reason to spread some good news :)

It really is up to you - if you feel that you will get support and feel comfortable about it - but be careful not to put yourselves under too much pressure :hugs:


----------



## Jenn76

Today went well we transferrd two, one full blast and one early blast. He said I have about a 60% chance so I am feeling positive.

Kelly: How was your scan? 

BOMO: Good Luck tomorrow. The spotting could be from implanting. FX for you to get a BFP!

Bubu: That's shitty that it could be covered if it were you, so frustrating!! Good luck tomorrow!!!! Thats great that you are feeling things. FX!

Andrea: Sorry to hear that, :hugs: this is such a rollercoaster. Here I was crying over not enough and I guess the opposite can be bad as well. I am guessing it's because they fear multiples? Silly question if you were to try naturally not wouldn't you have a better chance? Probably don't want a jon and kate plus 8 situation though. 

Almosthere: Welcome!! :hi:Sorry to hear you are stuck on this wild ride with us. It's great that you got diagnosed so quickly, my doc want to wait 1 year of trying and then months to get into the specialist. Good Luck.


----------



## bubumaci

Glad to hear that things went so well for you Jenn :hugs: I have been waiting to hear how it went!

True, financially - but my DH did say, that as long as we can get some :spermy: to do ICSI, the chances that the rest will work, since I am healthy, ought to be higher... So I guess I do prefer it this way... :)

Do you think that what I am feeling could be something?!?! *hope*


----------



## angels2012

Jenn, Congrats with the transfer!

I am enjoying being a princess/couch potato post transfer! The Olympics has been a good distraction.


----------



## Jenn76

angels2012 said:


> Jenn, Congrats with the transfer!
> 
> I am enjoying being a princess/couch potato post transfer! The Olympics has been a good distraction.

I have to wait 16 days for Beta, Aug 15th. I think I'll struggle with this wait. I"ve been enjoying the olympics as well, good thing since it is all that is on. Except Big Brother, I do enjoy the drama with that as well. That plus I have the third book in the 50 shades series to occupy me. :blush: 

When is your beta?



bubumaci said:


> Glad to hear that things went so well for you Jenn :hugs: I have been waiting to hear how it went!
> 
> True, financially - but my DH did say, that as long as we can get some :spermy: to do ICSI, the chances that the rest will work, since I am healthy, ought to be higher... So I guess I do prefer it this way... :)
> 
> Do you think that what I am feeling could be something?!?! *hope*

Yeah I agree I am glad it is male factor for me as well, Just hoping this sticks. I feel worse for the unexplained fertility I was happy when they gave us a reason. 

I read the second chapter of what to expect when you are expecting last night where it lists all the symptoms you may have in early pregnancy. So I am prepared, however I may just manifest the feelings anyway. But it did say that most moms just know and no tests are needed. Let's hope your body is speaking to you like that.


----------



## angels2012

Jenn, my beta is on 8/7. Why do you have to wait 16 days?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm gutted....but DH said well we are going to BD an not take pills...he says "whatever is meant to happen will be" sooooo I'll be doing OPK and ovulating naturally who knows how many will actually drop I duno what else to do...so we'll just play it as it goes :) I just WANT ONE BABY :) Who knows but my tube is "too small" to catch eggs from what the doc told us I duno if its too short or just too narrow but since thats a factor I don't think I'd catch more than one so why not JUST TRY :) sooooo we are :) LOL.....FX for you all! I'll be stalking you!!

My 8 follicles that are mature :) I just want ONE of you to fertilize LOL


----------



## Kelly9

Andre so sorry but I hope you catch one all on our own, wouldn't that be amazing! 

Jenn, do I keep missing your updates? Have you had transfer yet? 

Welcome to (forget name alread) but welcome! and Good luck!

bubu yay for beta so early!

drs hi!

afm: Scan went well baby is measuring ahead at 6+2, saw yoke sac no heartbeat yet but there is no way I can be further along then 5+6 at the most so it's likely my floppy uterus thats all lazy and lax from being pregnant just 6 months ago. I had a big uterus with Hannah to. Another scan in 11 days, should see HB by then. My 21dpo beta was 6789! Doubling every 36 hours which is fab and yes there is only 1 in there :)


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats Kelly!!! Awesome :)


----------



## angels2012

Is is not normal to get pictures of the embies? I asked and they said they no longer do it because they think that moving the embies to a special photo scope and light may affect the embies in a negative way..... I am not sure I believe that.... What do you ladies know/think?


----------



## michelle01

That is awesome Kelly!!! :) 

Yay on your transfer Jenn!!

Still waiting on AF.....why is it that when you want her to show, she doesn't :growlmad:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

https://forums.fertilitycommunity.c...erstimulated-how-many-follies-too-many-2.html

Hmmm this lady has ALL TOO MUCH IN COMMON WITH ME.....and she got ONE baby from 5 follicles :( what to do what to do.....how many of you have given yourself the HCG after an RE told you not to? I'm CURIOUS!


----------



## oneof14

Hello ladies, I've been MIA, just returned from a much needed vacation from Napa/San Fran. Loved it and DH and I reconnected and there was NO baby talk! 

Kelly, yay - so excited for your progress!

Andrea, sorry about the cancelled IUI, but I would do the same thing if I were you. Good Luck!

AFM, nothing much going on still on BCP and started Lupron yesterday. I am hoping I have a much better experience this time around w/the IVF and everything goes as planned!

Sorry If I left some of you out, I will have to read through all the posts!


----------



## Kelly9

I haven't done that but if you have it why not? I think I'd be very temped in your case as well. Have you had the trigger before? Do you know how you reacted to it? 

I got a picture every time but I've heard some clinics don't do it.


----------



## MoBaby

Andrea my friend had 5 follicles and 1 baby... I would not give yourself the trigger. I have seen women get ohss from not listening to their docs and triggering on their own. It's a risk you take but if I were in your shoes it would be a tough decision for me not to trigger :)


----------



## angels2012

Andrea, one of the ladies I know had 8 mature follicles and the dr. Cancelled IUI. They did not trigger and ended up pregnant with 1.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Part of me wants to trigger but part of me says YOUR DUMB FOR EVEN THINKING THAT :( I duno.....ehhh decisions :(


----------



## Kelly9

Let us know what you decide


----------



## lr211

Evening all, I'm very new to all of this but I thought I'd say hello. I'm on my second ivf cycle (first one in March this year was unsuccessful). I went for my 5 day blood test today and got a call to say not to inject GF tonight, and that I need to go in for a scan in the morning..... Don't suppose anyone knows what this means and if this is something to worry about (this never happened to me the first time round). Thanks for any advice! LR xx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I duno what to do I have a poll up I made a thread of WHAT WOULD YOU DO if you were me....lol trying to see what other people say. DH has low morphology...and I have only one tube that "half" works :( an I duno....some what I wanna trigger then again I dont wanna screw up :(


----------



## Kelly9

ir211 sounds like you're coasting for a day, I did that with my first cycle, they may tell you to trigger tomorrow depending on scan :)


----------



## lr211

I hope it is coasting! Although it would be quick for me to trigger (I think it took me 10 days last time not 5). Anyway I'm sure I'll find out more tomorrow, it's just hard having to wait. I didn't speak to anyone on forums last time but I want to be a bit more open about it this time so I'll update tomorrow! LR xx


----------



## Kelly9

Who knows, maybe they just want your estrogen to stabilize a bit, you may need to do a few more shots of GF.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

https://community.babycenter.com/post/a25408077/too_many_follicles_-cancelled_trigger_shot

After reading that I dont think I wanna trigger!!!!


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies-thanks for all the warm welcomes! Looks like everyone knows everyone by name-mine is Kayla!

So it sounds like there are SO many hard decisions with IVF...and lot's of IVF lingo for me to learn...like trigger??

I am starting to get nervous as I see the FS this Wed. but happy to have learned today that DH's boss gave him the day off last minute!! I told DH to tell his boss, as he can be of help with giving dh extra days off and such due to our situation. Luckily, his boss knows friends who had to go through the same thing as us and understands greatly! We are so blessed in that area!!

I hope some of you have fallen pregnant or are about to-sorry for any/and all failed cycles :/ I know it is so expensive and must be an incredibly emotional ride. I think I need to prepare myself for the worst in case my first IVF cycle fails. DH's insurance only covers 3 IVF's but we still pay 20%....and I want 3 babies, so I hope the first works best. Right off the bat, our FS said since we are both young and healthy he gives us a 50% chance...why can't IVF just be 100%?! 

Anywho, sorry for the long rant, my FX for all you ladies in the process and I am excited to join all your journeys, and to share my own!!! <3


----------



## Kelly9

almost there was it just male factor infertility that you had issues with?


----------



## never2late70

Good afternoon lovely's :flower:

I cannot wait to flip the calendar to August! :happydance:

I am so freaking anxious. 

After TTC for 3 years we are finally getting this ball rolling with IVF! :dohh: 

Stop BCP tomorrow and go in for my baseline labs and US on Friday. Start stims on Sunday! 

Wahoodle! My expectations are dangerously high, but they have to be. I must remain optimistic :thumbup:

Thinking about you all!

Prayers and Blessings,
~Angie


----------



## almosthere

Kelly-as far as we know yes-very poor motility and not much sperm. I do need one more test-(bloodwork) done to be sure though. My periods are very irregular as well-ranges from 25-34 days long, making O hard to predict without OPKing, which I do do. My af is also super super light and I experience spotting during tww after dtd so unsure if any of my factors play into our low fertility rate. So since only male factors are playing into me getting preg, i think ivf will hopefully work!!


----------



## Kelly9

Then your chances should be very good :) 

never: Yay!!!


----------



## Jenn76

*Angel: *They tried to say the the trigger shot can stay in your system until then but I don't really believe it. I did a hpt this morning before my transfer and it was verrrrry faint so I feel that its already almost gone from my system tonight will be 7 days since trigger. They also only do one beta because they feel people stress too much over the number doubling. So they do the day 16 and then you are back in 3 weeks for an ultrasound. They also do not give you pictures, they just said they don't have that technology but they do put them up on the tv so you can snap a picture yourself, which I did. 

*Andrea:* Wow tough decision. I think I would definitely do :sex: As to the trigger that is tough. I'd probably do it figuring it would never happen to me, but after reading the things you posted it is scary. Hard choice. Good luck. 

*Kelly:* Yes I have been updating daily, currently PUPO with two blasts. One was a full bast and the other was an early blast. I'll attach a picture as it was really cool seeing the difference. I'm glad your scan went well, sounds like you have a strong baby that beta is crazy high. I would have guessed you were expecting a football team. :haha: Congrats!!! So you tested 3 days after transfer and got your positive how much was your trigger? 10,000?

*lr211:* Welcome :hi: I don't have any experience with this but I would guess that 5 days would be a little soon to trigger, they are probably just coasting you for a day. Good luck tomorrow.

*Kayla:* Trigger is the final shot you do before your egg retrieval. It is a shot of HCG that makes you ovulate. I google acronyms when I don't know what they are, don't worry you will be a pro in no time at all. That's great that your husbands boss is so supportive. Good luck on Wednesday I hope you get good news. That's great that your insurance covers three, they may even cover frozen transfers separate so you should check.

*AFM: * Attached is a pic of my two embryos, crazy at how different they look. The large one is a full blast and the other is an early blast. The transfer went well, besides the doc was 10 minutes late and I was ready to explode with my full bladder. As soon as it was done I jumped up and ran to the bathroom, didn't even relax for 5 mins. My third embryo did progress more since yesterday but stopped today so no frostie for me. This makes me happy we went to day 5. I know some believe that they could survive better in your uterus but my clinic strongly believes it wouldn't have taken. 

They said I have a 60% chance of pregnancy and 30-40% chance of twins, 2% chance of triplets. After all the stress of this process I hope we have twins and are done with this. That way if we decide to try for one more in a couple years and it doesn't pan out at least I will have my two kids. They told me that in normal pregnancies 1 in 250 result in identical twins but in ivf 1 in 50 do. I just assumed the chance of the egg splitting would be the same. In any case his spiel didn't change my mind and I had the two implanted. FX that at least one sticks.
 



Attached Files:







embryos.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 19


----------



## MrsC8776

Stinas said:


> Mrs C - I was nervous to post just in case something delayed this process, because that's my luck lol. I have been a silent stalker and routing for everyone.

I understand. Thats what happened to me and we had to take a totally different route. Everything will go great for you. 



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> MrsC- I tested with an ic on Friday. How are you feeling? I'm glad your hubby will be home for your scan.
> 
> AFM, I have been up ans down mood wise since the negative test Friday. I have a feeling af is coming. I have been crampy all day and when I just went to the bathroom I had some spotting. I will wait and see. I go Tuesday for my beta. Im worried if it didn't work because I don't know if I can move right in to another cycle because I teach and the school year will be starting up the end of next month. Its difficult to have a sub for my second graders at the beginning of the year. Its so hard to have so many mixed feelings and have my family not fully understand what I'm feeling. Ah well. . . I hope everyone has a good night!

I'm doing good thank you! I was asking about tests because the ic's didn't get dark for me for a while. I hope that something shows up on the tests and you get a positive beta. Don't give up! 



bubumaci said:


> Big welcome to the new ladies :wave:
> 
> Concerning the costs - we are facing a financial dilemma too! We have private insurance and state insurance. I am privately insured, my husband state. The situation here is : private insurance would pay for it all, if it were "my fault", but if, at the point where we start the hormone stimulation, it is evident it is my husband, they won't pay a cent. The state insurance covers my husband's costs ... all of 40 EUR! Funnily enough, when they finally managed to get some sperm from him to freeze, that didn't fall under "his costs" and we had to pay that privately too. ICSI (which is what we have to do) is also more expensive than IVF - so we are having to cover everything : Meds, treatment, operation, freezing, thawing etc. etc. out of our own pockets...
> What they did do : they stuck to the prices they had told us. What they have done to you, Stinas, is abominable!
> 
> AFM ... first blood test is tomorrow. I am hoping that my bad night is actually a good sign! I had a temp dip two days after transfer, so I am hoping that it was an implantation dip. And last night, I couldn't get off to sleep, as my abdomen was crampy (not in a bad way, sort of twinging, not painful, but noticable enough to make me aware) and once asleep I would wake up every so often and feel it. So again - not wanting to jinx anything, but I am hoping that it is a good sign!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Good luck tomorrow! 



michelle01 said:


> Welcome to the new girls! :hi:
> 
> MrsC - Your scan will be here before you know it! Glad your hubby will be there to share the excitement with you :)
> 
> Kelly - Good luck with your scan!
> 
> bubu - Good luck tomorrow!
> 
> Jenn - Good luck with your transfer; you will soon be PUPO :happydance:
> 
> Bomo - how are you doing? Good luck with your beta tomorrow!
> 
> Sorry if I forgot anyone, being away over the weekend, this thread is booming! I took out the nuvaring Saturday; thank goodness! And ironically since I took it out, I have not had any migraines/headaches. I am now waiting for AF to show; just hope it is soon!

This thread is still moving super fast! Yay for no more BC. Fx af shows soon so that you can stay on track. 



AndreaFlorida said:


> Well went to get the trigger and I have too many mature follies ;~( crushed....I have 8 of them so birth control here i come bawling eyes out n parking lot ;~(

Sorry to hear this. :hugs: I also saw your other post. I would not use the trigger. So much could happen and you would have to explain why. If it doesn't work you might risk having to delay the next cycle. Not only that but there is a risk of having quite a few babies. With all that said you have to do what you think is right. I look forward to hearing what you decide. 



almosthere said:


> Hi Ladies-is it okay for me to join??? I am going to my second FS this Wed-still unsure if DH can attend due to work. This apt. is very important, as we are signing all legal papers to start IVF and to get BCP starting date and IVF treatment dates. I am very excited, but still wondering how many to fertilize....Anywho, I think we will be starting BCP Aug/Sept, & IVF for Sept/Oct! We are due to fly to another country to see DH's family in end of DEC so we hope to bring good news in person!
> 
> Some background info: DH & I are both 23 years old & today is our 5th year wedding anniversary. We have been ttc since Sept. 2011. He wants 2 babies and I want 3! Uh oh! We have not told our family about ttc. We debated telling our parents for support and help during IVF, but for now, want to keep a secret if possible as we both want to be able to surprise family with IVF if a success!
> 
> My CD3 tests came back normal, I got a very painful ovarian cyst but did not need surgery, I do ovulate, but my cycles are very irregular with lots of spotting after dtd in my tww...
> 
> DH got two abnormal S.A....very low mobility, and low sperm count-although second S.A came back more hopeful than the first. He is due for a scrotal U.S soon-who knew those existed?!
> 
> Hoping we all get our BFPS soon <3 hugs to all!

Welcome! :hi: Sounds like things are moving right along for you. I hope all goes well at the next appointment. 



Jenn76 said:


> Today went well we transferrd two, one full blast and one early blast. He said I have about a 60% chance so I am feeling positive.

Congrats on being PUPO!! :happydance: 



Kelly9 said:


> afm: Scan went well baby is measuring ahead at 6+2, saw yoke sac no heartbeat yet but there is no way I can be further along then 5+6 at the most so it's likely my floppy uterus thats all lazy and lax from being pregnant just 6 months ago. I had a big uterus with Hannah to. Another scan in 11 days, should see HB by then. My 21dpo beta was 6789! Doubling every 36 hours which is fab and yes there is only 1 in there :)

I'm glad the scan went well and LO is growing good! 



oneof14 said:


> Hello ladies, I've been MIA, just returned from a much needed vacation from Napa/San Fran. Loved it and DH and I reconnected and there was NO baby talk!
> 
> Kelly, yay - so excited for your progress!
> 
> Andrea, sorry about the cancelled IUI, but I would do the same thing if I were you. Good Luck!
> 
> AFM, nothing much going on still on BCP and started Lupron yesterday. I am hoping I have a much better experience this time around w/the IVF and everything goes as planned!
> 
> Sorry If I left some of you out, I will have to read through all the posts!

:hi: Welcome back from you vacation. Sounds you were both able to enjoy it. Yay for getting started! 



lr211 said:


> Evening all, I'm very new to all of this but I thought I'd say hello. I'm on my second ivf cycle (first one in March this year was unsuccessful). I went for my 5 day blood test today and got a call to say not to inject GF tonight, and that I need to go in for a scan in the morning..... Don't suppose anyone knows what this means and if this is something to worry about (this never happened to me the first time round). Thanks for any advice! LR xx

Welcome! :hi: Good luck tomorrow. 



never2late70 said:


> Good afternoon lovely's :flower:
> 
> I cannot wait to flip the calendar to August! :happydance:
> 
> I am so freaking anxious.
> 
> After TTC for 3 years we are finally getting this ball rolling with IVF! :dohh:
> 
> Stop BCP tomorrow and go in for my baseline labs and US on Friday. Start stims on Sunday!
> 
> Wahoodle! My expectations are dangerously high, but they have to be. I must remain optimistic :thumbup:
> 
> Thinking about you all!
> 
> Prayers and Blessings,
> ~Angie

Not much longer for you!


----------



## Kelly9

Jenn I love the pic! It is neat to see the difference. I tested at 3dpt and got a bfp, I was just going to say careful your trigger might not go away before your lines get darker, thats what happened to me, I noticed the trigger line was a bit darker then 7dpo so I kept testing and by 9/10dpo I felt confident believing it. Will you keep testing out trigger/seeing if it gets darker?


----------



## Jenn76

Kelly9 said:


> Jenn I love the pic! It is neat to see the difference. I tested at 3dpt and got a bfp, I was just going to say careful your trigger might not go away before your lines get darker, thats what happened to me, I noticed the trigger line was a bit darker then 7dpo so I kept testing and by 9/10dpo I felt confident believing it. Will you keep testing out trigger/seeing if it gets darker?

I tested this morning and it was verrry faint so I think it should be gone in a couple days. I was going to wait until 6dp5dt to test again. That would be 11dpo. Might cave before then though.


----------



## MoBaby

jenn: thats an awesome pic!!! its amazing that 2/3 went onto blasts! Congrats on being pupo!!


----------



## Stinas

GettingBroody - It feels like they are charging by the second at this point!! lol Its crazy! Every day there is a new bill from the hospital for DH. We are at the point where we laugh when we see them. 

bubumaci - It is just crazy!!! Insurances suck I tell you. Good luck tom!! Those signs sounds mighty good!!!! :flower:
I feel the same way about the ICSI. I am pretty much healthy, its all about DH sperm, so I feel like we have a pretty good shot too. When I feel down about it all, thats what I think about. The "hard" part is over....or at least it feels that way for now. 

AndreaFlorida - Im sorry!! I hope you catch one of those eggs!!

almosthere - Welcome and Good luck!!! Just a handful of my family knows...like my mom, cousin and BIL. People, regardless of family or not, if they are not going through infertility issues, I feel like they just dont understand. Regardless of how much they care for you, they just dont get it. 

Jenn - Thats great news!!! :flower: Cool pic!!! 

Kelly - Thats wonderful! I bet you cant wait to hear the hb!

angels2012 - My IVF place said they do not do pics either, but I didnt ask why because it was just in our consult and there was just too many other questions to ask. I will ask wed when I go in, just because its interesting why. 

never2late70 - Welcome and good luck to you!!! 



As for me....went in for another ultrasound and bloods today. Correct me if im wrong, but he said one follicle looks around 10cm and other side looks like 12cm with a couple smaller ones around it. It was wayyyy tooo early for me to remember. I did a 17hr shift the night before, so two hours of sleep, I was ready to fall asleep during my exam this morning lol 
Anyways, they said to keep doing 2 vials of gonal f today and tom night, but tom and wed to start Ganirelix, and go in wed for another scan. Am i getting close? Im still pretty new to all this lingo, so I dont know whats going on. Im just excited that its going pretty smooth so far(not to jinx it or anything). Just today I was super tired, but I did work a lot this weekend. 

I have a question....if it is a male factor(which it is for me), doing ICSI, is it a higher chance of working compared to it being a problem with a woman? Just curious.


----------



## MoBaby

hey i think male factor is actually smaller chance, or at least the rates on sart website for male only are lower overall.. we are male factor also. my uterine abnormality has no effect on my fertility..i ovulate monthly, fsh, amh perfect. 

sounds like you are getting close. the follicles grow 2-3 mm per day so in 3-5 days i imagine you would trigger.


----------



## Kelly9

You have a better chance I believe with male factor if they do icsi, since doing icsi pretty much eliminated any issue you had. Not sure why that site says otherwise mobaby unless they're not counting it with icsi but rather just conventional ivf.


----------



## Stinas

I imagined it was a greater chance with ICSI. hmmm...I think I might google this one. lol


----------



## MoBaby

I would think greater also.. Idk for sure though...makes sense w/icsi vs regular ivf. I've just seen the male factor stats be lower. My dr still gave us a good chance even w/ male factor.


----------



## Stinas

I am going to ask on wed.


----------



## drsquid

jenn- i think that is garbage that most moms know. i had FAR more symptoms the months i did iui than the month i did ivf. i was more tired after ivf but i also was getting a lot more progesterone. 

kelly-congrats

angels- that sounds weird

andrea- would you be willing to reduce if you had super multiples? ie greater than 2? if not... it is probably not a great idea. perhaps just bd and not trigger

oneof- sorry i didnt get to see you guys/give a tour. glad you enjoyed

jen- congrats on being pupo. my mom has kept the embryo pics etc in a "grandkids" folder. too cute. i tests at 6dp5dt and it was super faint


----------



## oneof14

Thanks squid! San Fran so reminds me of NY in so many ways. We enjoyed the workouts during the walks, lol! We went to the Giants/dodgers game and of course Alcatraz! We had a great time. 

How are you feeling? Love the newest pic!


----------



## drsquid

oneof- alcatraz is amazing. starting with the boat ride etc. i dunno if they still do it but lots of former prisoners used to give tours etc. also managed to be there once when they were doing a reunion of kids who grew up on the island (guards kids). it was pretty cool. i know one of the former prisoners died a few years ago of throat cancer , it is just weird cause you expect people held at somewhere like alcatraz to be lifers. yeah such a fab walking city and our weather has been pretty nice which is good. and weather is always good (and hot) in napa. i used to live right near golden gate park right off of haight street but now i live on the other side of the bridge (where it is warmer) and thanks =)


----------



## azlissie

Kelly, I'm so glad your scan went well. Did you get a pic? Any more gall bladder pain?

Jenn, congrats on being pupo! Your blasts look great - it is really interesting how different they are. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Never, you're getting so close! I hope your baseline appt goes well.

Good luck to the ladies who have betas this week!!

AFM, nothing to report. AF is still lingering but I think it will be gone soon. Does anyone have an idea how long it takes for your lining to build back up? I'm on 2mg estrace 2x day and I go in for a lining check this Thursday. I had a killer headache today - don't know if that was the estrace or the fact that I had to go back to work (I'm a teacher and school starts Thurs).

Hope everyone's week got off to a good start!


----------



## oneof14

drsquid said:


> oneof- alcatraz is amazing. starting with the boat ride etc. i dunno if they still do it but lots of former prisoners used to give tours etc. also managed to be there once when they were doing a reunion of kids who grew up on the island (guards kids). it was pretty cool. i know one of the former prisoners died a few years ago of throat cancer , it is just weird cause you expect people held at somewhere like alcatraz to be lifers. yeah such a fab walking city and our weather has been pretty nice which is good. and weather is always good (and hot) in napa. i used to live right near golden gate park right off of haight street but now i live on the other side of the bridge (where it is warmer) and thanks =)

Yes, Alcatraz is so amazing and no unfortunately the former prisioners didn't give a tour although that would be awesome! From what I understand the prisioners were treated pretty good. You live in such a scenic city. NY is great but totally different scenery. Oh, we also went to the redwood forest, which I really did enjoy (which I totally thought I wouldn't) and drove through Salsalito. All and all great time!


----------



## Kelly9

No pic and pain had gone, hoping it doesn't come back. My throat is starting to itch and hurt though and my son has a runny nose with green snot so looks like we're getting sick. Being sick while preggo is the worst, everything hangs around that much longer. 

Az I think it takes about 10-14 days depending.


----------



## GettingBroody

Wow, there's been a lot of chat on here in the last 24hours!

Bubu - really hope your twinges are a good sign! Good luck tomor! Can't believe it's come around so quickly! (well, for me it has - I'm sure the 2ww has crawled past for you!:haha:) 

Michelle - hope af arrives soon! And yay for migraines being gone:thumbup:

Andrea - I'm so sorry you've had this disappointment :hugs: Regarding the trigger I think I wouldn't use it just in case but I would definitely bd:winkwink: Good luck with your decision.

Almost - welcome! :hi: Good luck with your appointment tomor. We also have male problems (low numbers in all areas). Last time we were in the FS nurse told us that once the sperm is injected into the eggs through ICSI then that's the male problem overcome:thumbup: There actually seems to be quite a lot of us on here with male factor... We've had a lot of bfps here so you've joined a very lucky thread:haha: Fx'd for you!

Jenn - congrats on being PUPO!!:happydance: Delighted you were able to put two back and love the pics! Now sit back, relax and enjoy the rest of the 2ww!:haha:

Kelly - fantastic news on your can and beta! So thrilled for you! Hope your sons cold passes you by....

OneOf - sounds like you had a lovely relaxing holiday. It's great to get away from ttc for a while. Sending you loads of dust for this cycle :dust:

lr211 - welcome! :hi: I'm so sorry your last ivf didn't work :hugs: Fx'd this one will bring a lovely bfp! These forums have been a godsend for me. It's great to feel you have so much support behind you. I've told a few friends and family members what's going on too and we talk about it a lot but it's fantastic to share it with others who are going through the exact same thing. Be warned though - its very addictive!!! I have to limit myself to just checking in once a day otherwise I'd be on here 24/7!:blush: Sending you loads of :dust:

Never - yipee for stopping bcp! Good luck on Friday. It's good to be optimistic, stay that way!!:thumbup:


----------



## bubumaci

GettingBroody said:


> Wow, there's been a lot of chat on here in the last 24hours!
> 
> Bubu - really hope your twinges are a good sign! Good luck tomor! Can't believe it's come around so quickly! (well, for me it has - I'm sure the 2ww has crawled past for you!:haha:)

Hi GettingBroody :) :wave: ... so do I :)
Well - blood has been taken - now just to wait for a couple of hours until the results are in the Portal... I guess, because they do the first blood test at 6dp5dt, the wait is not thaaat long - it has gone by very quickly for me too. I am just hoping that the results are positive. Spent the whole drive to the clinic sending out "wishes to the Galaxy" :) But apart from that, I have tried not to obsess at all since the transfer (not like last month) and have been quite calm. Funny - totally different attitude! Just the waking up reaaally early yesterday and today (around 5 am) has been weird!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## bubumaci

Well - doesn't look good, unfortunately! Last month, my results at blood test 1 were 4,90. Today, they are 0,10! Practically non HCG existant. I have to go for another blood test Friday morning, but I am not very hopeful that something will happen between today and Friday :( So much for my birthday gift :(


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hi ladies, I haven't been on this thread for a while but just thought I would update you all. 
Yesterday I had EC and we only got 2 eggs but both have fertilized and I am due transfer on Thursday. 
I am just keeping my fingers crossed that they are good quality. xx


----------



## bubumaci

Welcome, Irish_eyes! :wave: Well done on getting this far and good luck for their development and a good transfer on Thursday :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Bubu :( soo sorry!!! You have 3 more frosties right? 

Irish welcome! So glad the 2 you got fertilized! Gl with transfer!


----------



## bubumaci

Thanks MoBaby! Yes, we still have the last three :cold: ... kinda relieved that we decided to thaw only three this round now! ...


----------



## jchic

Oh bubu I am so sorry!!! Sometimes this whole IVF thing is a process. The odds are going to kick in very soon for you :) xoxo


----------



## bubumaci

Thanks, jchic :hugs:. I do have to go back on Friday morning for another blood test - they say that there is still a slim chance. Today was 6dp5dt ... As I say, I am not very hopeful, but it's not all over this month, until we get a negative on Friday ... :)


----------



## TTB

Hi ladies, well after taking a break from this forum for a month I'm back and it seems I have 200 odd pages to catch up on, lol. I haven't been able to catch up on everything but wanted to wish everyone who got a BFP congratulations. MrsC, a huge congrats, you so deserve this after everything you have gone through!

Seems like quite a few of the ladies that were around are months ago have moved on. Can't wait to get to know the ladies currently going through or gearing up for a cycle.

After the second miscarriage my specialist ordered a whole lot of tests to find out if there is a cause behind them. In the last 2 months I have had 15 vials of blood taken, a pelvic MRI and a endo biopsy (thank god that is over). I've also switched my prenatal vitamin and started taking royal jelly and bee pollen, hubby didn't get out of it easy either, he had to have a TUNEL test. Now just waiting for the results, have an appt with the doc early next week to get the results and figure out where to go from here. I have a feeling I might have a clotting disorder, but I guess i'll find out next week. Then fingers crossed I can start my next round in late August early September.


----------



## michelle01

Bubu - I am so sorry :hugs: Hang in there; maybe Friday will give you good results!

One - WELCOME back! Sounds like you had an amazing trip and so relaxing!!

Irish - Yay on getting your eggies and good luck with transfer on Thursday!!!

Kayla - Good luck with your appt tomorrow!

Never - YAY!!!! How exciting; Sunday is just around the corner :)

Ir211 - I think 5 days is too soon, they will probably wait another few days and make sure your follies are where they need to be. Good luck :)

Jenn - What a great pic :) I never got one of mine last cycle; it is so neat to see!

drsquid - How are you feeling? 

GettingBroody - how are you doing?? I am STILL waiting for AF, but I think she is around the corner as I am having symptoms; just hate the waiting part of this. I am ready to get started!!


----------



## michelle01

TTB said:


> Hi ladies, well after taking a break from this forum for a month I'm back and it seems I have 200 odd pages to catch up on, lol. I haven't been able to catch up on everything but wanted to wish everyone who got a BFP congratulations. MrsC, a huge congrats, you so deserve this after everything you have gone through!
> 
> Seems like quite a few of the ladies that were around are months ago have moved on. Can't wait to get to know the ladies currently going through or gearing up for a cycle.
> 
> After the second miscarriage my specialist ordered a whole lot of tests to find out if there is a cause behind them. In the last 2 months I have had 15 vials of blood taken, a pelvic MRI and a endo biopsy (thank god that is over). I've also switched my prenatal vitamin and started taking royal jelly and bee pollen, hubby didn't get out of it easy either, he had to have a TUNEL test. Now just waiting for the results, have an appt with the doc early next week to get the results and figure out where to go from here. I have a feeling I might have a clotting disorder, but I guess i'll find out next week. Then fingers crossed I can start my next round in late August early September.

Hi TTB! Glad they are doing lots of tests so next round you will get your sticky bean! They found a clotting disorder after my first MC. Now with this cycle I am doing injections of lovenox to prevent them. Fingers crossed you get to start again soon! Will you be doing a fresh cycle?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

bubu :) good job at keep positive :) we never know what will happen and I say its all in God's hands :)


----------



## angels2012

Good luck bubu!!!:dust::cake:


----------



## bubumaci

Hi TTB - fingers crossed, that they can give you a reason and a solution :hugs:

Ahhhh... thank you so much ladies!! :hugs: I am so lucky to have your support ... *sniffle*


----------



## almosthere

oh bubu GL on Friday <3

welcome back ttb!

I am so jealous that all you ladies are in the process and I am very excited to start-I will update you all tomorrow after my FS apt-as we are finalizing everything I would guess....ahhh!!!

Question-for those of you who's DR's started your ivf cycles off with BCPS-is this for every cycle making the process last about 2 months, or just for the first cycle since I am new to IVF?

Also, I have AF right now, do you think my FS will start me right away on BCPS after my AF ends?! This is what I am hoping for and why I timed my appt for when I had my AF. 

And it is interesting how many of us are here due to male factors. I feel terrible that my husband has to go through this. He has had to watch me cry month after month-and I just do not want him to feel it was his fault. The way I see it, we married for better or for worse-and he his my rock, my love, my hero-and we are going to fight until we have our miracle baby in our arms no matter how long it takes! 

I pray we all have bfps (**that stick**) very soon!!!


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies, I have so much to catch up on so I need to go back and read!!! I just wanted to say hi and I hope you all are doing well!!!


----------



## oneof14

Hey Almost, I am currently on BCP at the start of my cylce for 21 days. When I scheduled an appt after my cancelled IVF, which they converted to an IUI (ended in a BFN) my appt was on day 5 of my cycle, the nurse told me that that was the very last day I can start BCP for the IVF cycle. So from what I understand, they start you on BCP while you are on AF, prior to starting your IVF cycle for suppression. 

Good luck!


----------



## oneof14

haj624 said:


> Hey ladies, I have so much to catch up on so I need to go back and read!!! I just wanted to say hi and I hope you all are doing well!!!

Hey Haj, how are you feeling.


----------



## almosthere

Oh my goodness, I hope I can start them tomorrow!! I will be cd4...although my afs are so light and spotty that it is hard to tell if it is just spotting or cd1 b.c my af is basically spotting!!! (I hardly get a flow-but 2 days ago I actually felt leakage which is why today I am calling cd3).


----------



## haj624

oneof14 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, I have so much to catch up on so I need to go back and read!!! I just wanted to say hi and I hope you all are doing well!!!
> 
> Hey Haj, how are you feeling.Click to expand...

I was actually in the hospital this weekend. I was in the car and got up and the back of my dress and underwear where all wet...i was like what the hell. I went into the bathroom and it was all clear and looked liek water so I called the drs emergency number and they told me to go to the hospital. So I was at the hospital for like 6 hours and they were concerned that my water had somehow broke. So needless to say I was a wreck. It ended up that thank god my water didnt break but they weren't really sure what it was (I hate the hospital I went to) they chalked it up to excessive discharge. So of course now every little ache and pain I have I'm completely freaking and they put a spectulum (sp) in my in the hospital and I am concerned that oculdve messed something up (even though the dr said they do it all the time). I go to my OB on Thurs for my next appt so I'll see what he has to say. Otherwise I'm just saying my prayers and hoping everything continues to go ok


----------



## almosthere

haj-I hope all goes smoothly from here on out!


----------



## haj624

Thanks, me too!!!


----------



## oneof14

Oh, Haj, I am so sorry to hear you were in the hospital this weekend! I am sure the drs do know what they are doing, but totally understand your being scared. Just take it easy and try and relax!


----------



## haj624

Thats exactly what I've been doing. I went out and bought a body pillow too last night, so I can sleep a little better


----------



## oneof14

almosthere said:


> Oh my goodness, I hope I can start them tomorrow!! I will be cd4...although my afs are so light and spotty that it is hard to tell if it is just spotting or cd1 b.c my af is basically spotting!!! (I hardly get a flow-but 2 days ago I actually felt leakage which is why today I am calling cd3).

I think you'll be able to start right away.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Ok, blood has been drawn now I just wait to get a call from the nurse. I'm not very positive though because I've continued bleeding. I think it is AF just a little lighter than usual due to the progesterone. 

Haj, how scary!!! I'm sure the drs know what they were doing. I sleep with a body pillow all the time and love it! Hopefully your new one helps you get some good sleep!

I will do more personal messages when I am home on my computer. I hope everyone is doing well today!!


----------



## almosthere

FX babyonmyown!!! My sister n law was preg. with AF the whole time!!


----------



## jchic

Haj! OMG I'm glad you are ok and that the babies are ok! I am sure your obgyn will be able to give you more insight. Weird stuff happens when your prego I guess! Bodies changing, etc. 

One - how are you feeling?

I started estrogen yesterday so excited that we are finally on our way! CD1 is right around the corner!!!!


----------



## ksluice

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Ok, blood has been drawn now I just wait to get a call from the nurse. I'm not very positive though because I've continued bleeding. I think it is AF just a little lighter than usual due to the progesterone.

Definitely FX'ed BOMO. I'm rooting and hoping for you!!


----------



## MoBaby

Haj! Glad babies are okay :)

Bomo: good luck! I hope it's great news!


----------



## michelle01

Almost - I would call your doctor and find out! I started the nuvaring on cd3 of my last cycle.

Haj - I am sorry you had such a scare; glad your little ones are OK. Hopefully your OB will have some answers for you. :)


----------



## oneof14

haj624 said:


> Thats exactly what I've been doing. I went out and bought a body pillow too last night, so I can sleep a little better

I heard they are awesome, the S shaped ones.


----------



## oneof14

jchic said:


> Haj! OMG I'm glad you are ok and that the babies are ok! I am sure your obgyn will be able to give you more insight. Weird stuff happens when your prego I guess! Bodies changing, etc.
> 
> One - how are you feeling?
> 
> I started estrogen yesterday so excited that we are finally on our way! CD1 is right around the corner!!!!

Hey Jess, I am hanging, trying to enjoy the summer before I get into it all. The lupron gives me such bruises on my belly, but other than that, so far I'm good -I finish my BCP on Thursday and hopefully AF shows shortly after. We will possibility be stimming together .:happydance: I just hope this cycle is 1000x better than the last. 

How are you holding up? You started your estrogen already? How are you feeling on it?


----------



## hiccups

Hi ladies, I'm new here and I've been secretly reading this thread. I finally got the guts to post something on here. Please don't judge.... But my story is a little different. My family and friends don't understand my situation so im hoping to find some support here.
A little about me, I married young had 4 beautiful babies. I was in a bad relationship, persuaded to have a tubal ligation, then divorced. 5yrs later I meet my DH, he immediately turns into super dad and helps me raise my children. Now we would love to have a child together after visiting FS I'm told that IVF is our solution. My family, friends, and coworkers tell me I already have 4 kids and I must be grateful. They don't understand the feeling of months going by and the emotional roller coaster women ttc go through; Regardless of whether this is your first or fifth baby. 
I would love to Join you ladies on your journey to BFP


----------



## oneof14

Hiccups, welcome! You've come to the right place for support w/out judgement. I laugh when people NOT in the siutation have so much to say. One woman once said to me that she and her husband were excellent parents, until they had kids, I had to laugh at that. Trust what your heart wants and if its children w/your DH I say go for it. I'st no one elses business, personally I think its wonderful to want more children.


----------



## michelle01

Welcome hiccups! No judging here. I had a tubal ligation too after I had my son, but then realized I wanted another child and had it reversed; needless to say I only have one tube now, and IVF seemed to be a better solution for us. Glad you have found your DH and fingers crossed for you both! When do you start your IVF cycle?

AFM....AF has arrived :yipee: :happydance: :yipee: Waiting for the doctors office to call me back, but I will be going in on Thursday for my baseline and hopefully starting stims on Friday!


----------



## jchic

oneof14 said:


> jchic said:
> 
> 
> Haj! OMG I'm glad you are ok and that the babies are ok! I am sure your obgyn will be able to give you more insight. Weird stuff happens when your prego I guess! Bodies changing, etc.
> 
> One - how are you feeling?
> 
> I started estrogen yesterday so excited that we are finally on our way! CD1 is right around the corner!!!!
> 
> Hey Jess, I am hanging, trying to enjoy the summer before I get into it all. The lupron gives me such bruises on my belly, but other than that, so far I'm good -I finish my BCP on Thursday and hopefully AF shows shortly after. We will possibility be stimming together .:happydance: I just hope this cycle is 1000x better than the last.
> 
> How are you holding up? You started your estrogen already? How are you feeling on it?Click to expand...

Hey! Ugh, I am sorry about that. I know Lupron is nasty, so I hear. New cycle, new hopes! This will work out 10xs better and differently than the last for you, dont worry. We will probably be stimming together. Are you getting excited? Your protocol is different this time right? I am hanging in there, starting to feel a mixed bag of emotions - happy, hopeful, nervous, etc.


----------



## Kelly9

Welcome hiccups

Oneof sorry bout the bruises!

Bomo good luck! 

Haj how scary! Glad it seemed to be nothing. Any chance it could have been pee? Hate to ask but I hear it happens and you're having twins.


----------



## jchic

michelle01 said:


> Welcome hiccups! No judging here. I had a tubal ligation too after I had my son, but then realized I wanted another child and had it reversed; needless to say I only have one tube now, and IVF seemed to be a better solution for us. Glad you have found your DH and fingers crossed for you both! When do you start your IVF cycle?
> 
> AFM....AF has arrived :yipee: :happydance: :yipee: Waiting for the doctors office to call me back, but I will be going in on Thursday for my baseline and hopefully starting stims on Friday!

YAY Michelle!!!! I am right behind you!!!


----------



## michelle01

jchic said:


> michelle01 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome hiccups! No judging here. I had a tubal ligation too after I had my son, but then realized I wanted another child and had it reversed; needless to say I only have one tube now, and IVF seemed to be a better solution for us. Glad you have found your DH and fingers crossed for you both! When do you start your IVF cycle?
> 
> AFM....AF has arrived :yipee: :happydance: :yipee: Waiting for the doctors office to call me back, but I will be going in on Thursday for my baseline and hopefully starting stims on Friday!
> 
> YAY Michelle!!!! I am right behind you!!!Click to expand...

Awesome! I have never been so excited for AF to arrive; I am at work and was in the bathroom and almost started dancing in there :haha: This should be ER around 8/14 if I stim for 10 days as they are expecting!


----------



## jchic

WOOHOO! I know! I keep counting down for AF. I am on CD22 so 6 more days or so....letssss goooooo AF!


----------



## michelle01

Jchic - Yay! Let the next 6 days go quickly :)


----------



## almosthere

michelle01 said:


> Almost - I would call your doctor and find out! I started the nuvaring on cd3 of my last cycle.
> 
> Haj - I am sorry you had such a scare; glad your little ones are OK. Hopefully your OB will have some answers for you. :)

I just called and left a voicemail, as you are getting me really excited! haha. I hope they don't think I am crazy since we have not officially signed any papers to start ivf with my FS(but will tomorrow of course)-but I gave them all the details so that if my FS wants me to grab some bcp's today or to get nuva ring tomorrow after my apt, I can do so! Now you said you are on the nuva-ring-can I choose which kind, as I am used to bcps-but I am not very happy with having to go back on the pill...thanks for the help!


----------



## almosthere

and yay jchic!!!


----------



## haj624

Kelly-nope it wasn't pee. I wish it was


----------



## michelle01

Almost - they will not think you are crazy; that is what they are there for. And what is the worst thing they can say? No? I am not sure if you can choose your BC, I was just given the nuvaring and it was great; low doses compared to the pill and didn't have to remember taking the pill daily. You almost forget it is even there. Good luck and hopefully you get your answers soon :)


----------



## almosthere

Thanks-my office does make me feel totally uncrazy as they answer all my questions and never wine about how much I call-I have had to call a lot due to dealing with them mixed with my obgyn, my husbands regular doctor and my husbands urologist so that they can all communicate and see test results. It has already been crazy, but I am so excited to join the official circus tomorrow!!! hahahaaa


----------



## jchic

Almost - I literally STALK my doctors office. I call all the time with silly questions - its natural because we are going through a process and we obviously dont want to leave any stone unturned. Never feel silly for calling! :) YAY for tomorrow!!


----------



## hiccups

thanks ladies I'm at work and as soon I read your replies I started to smile uncontrollably.I had my first apt 7/17/2012 and was told to call FS office as soon as AF arrives. I really want to have ER and ET beggining of Oct. 

to be honest I've read so much on IVF. And the fact that i don't know what protocal we will be doing scares me!!!!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Hello ladies,
So AF arrived over the weekend and I went in for my baseline Ultrasound today.
The doctor said everything looked good and he counted 8 follicles on each side... Now they just need to GROW!! 
I also start Stims tonight!


----------



## bubumaci

Welcome Hiccups :wave: Definitely the place to be without judgement! :hugs:
And I can understand your wish to have a child with your DH - don't worry about ignorant people who don't want to understand! And for your DH - it is different to be raising essentially someone else's offspring, no matter how much he loves them and is good to them - he probably also wants his own.

:dust: and :hugs: to everyone :)


----------



## oneof14

jchic said:


> oneof14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jchic said:
> 
> 
> Haj! OMG I'm glad you are ok and that the babies are ok! I am sure your obgyn will be able to give you more insight. Weird stuff happens when your prego I guess! Bodies changing, etc.
> 
> One - how are you feeling?
> 
> I started estrogen yesterday so excited that we are finally on our way! CD1 is right around the corner!!!!
> 
> Hey Jess, I am hanging, trying to enjoy the summer before I get into it all. The lupron gives me such bruises on my belly, but other than that, so far I'm good -I finish my BCP on Thursday and hopefully AF shows shortly after. We will possibility be stimming together .:happydance: I just hope this cycle is 1000x better than the last.
> 
> How are you holding up? You started your estrogen already? How are you feeling on it?Click to expand...
> 
> Hey! Ugh, I am sorry about that. I know Lupron is nasty, so I hear. New cycle, new hopes! This will work out 10xs better and differently than the last for you, dont worry. We will probably be stimming together. Are you getting excited? Your protocol is different this time right? I am hanging in there, starting to feel a mixed bag of emotions - happy, hopeful, nervous, etc.Click to expand...

I am feeling just like you, excited and nervous, but also since what happened w/my last cycle, worried. My RE does not seem too concered w/how I responded (just not my protocol) he seems very confident w/this new protol. I was on the same protcol you are on now and for whatever reason my follies were all over the place and my E2 levels were rising quickly. Now, I am doing BCP w/lupron then stims. 

I just need to be confident and wrap my head around the fact that by September I could be pregnant as you! That is what I get excited about!


----------



## almosthere

want baby soon-sooo exciting!!!

afm, so happy I came on this thread and got motivated to call my FS before my apt tomorrow because....I start bcps tomorrow after going infor my apt 30 mins early for bloodwork, and an ultrasound to count follicles....not sure what this means exactly?? feel free to clue me in!! and then have our second fs apt, yayyy!!!


----------



## oneof14

Wantababy & Michelle, you are on your way to a BFP!! So excited for you ladies. Jchic and I are right behind you.


----------



## almosthere

oneof14-exciting for you as well....I hope to fall with both you ladies in sept, ahhh!!!


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi all, I'm still relatively new to the idea of ivf but here we are on say one of our down regulation! So excited!!!!

Is their anything I need to watch out for, clinic was slightly vague I thought but in far too excited to worry! :)

Done nothing but lots of positive things! :)


----------



## never2late70

oneof14 said:


> Wantababy & Michelle, you are on your way to a BFP!! So excited for you ladies. Jchic and I are right behind you.

I am right there with you guys :happydance:


----------



## oneof14

Yay never! BFP's all around!!! When do you start stimming?


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Beta was negative. I called to get a follow up appt and they are squeezing me in this afternoon. I don't know how long they usually make you wait between cycles to start again but I don't want to wait too long. I kind of expected this but am still feeling devastated.


----------



## michelle01

I am so sorry Bomo :hug: Hopefully you will get some answers this afternoon and can get started again!


----------



## oneof14

Baby, I am so sorry :hugs: No matter how much you expect it, you are never really prepared! I'm thinking of you and hoping you'll get some answers this afternonn!


----------



## Kelly9

sorry bomo


----------



## haj624

so sorry bomo


----------



## AndreaFlorida

baby :( I'm so sorry sweetheart :( thats hard.....nothing could ever prepare someone for that :( an there are no words that will ever make you feel better :( SO SORRY lots of love your way sweetheart....try and hang in there it will be hard....but praying for NEXT TIME Tons of :dust: your way!


----------



## MrsC8776

Oh my goodness ladies! So much to catch up on since last night. 



Stinas said:


> As for me....went in for another ultrasound and bloods today. Correct me if im wrong, but he said one follicle looks around 10cm and other side looks like 12cm with a couple smaller ones around it. It was wayyyy tooo early for me to remember. I did a 17hr shift the night before, so two hours of sleep, I was ready to fall asleep during my exam this morning lol
> Anyways, they said to keep doing 2 vials of gonal f today and tom night, but tom and wed to start Ganirelix, and go in wed for another scan. Am i getting close? Im still pretty new to all this lingo, so I dont know whats going on. Im just excited that its going pretty smooth so far(not to jinx it or anything). Just today I was super tired, but I did work a lot this weekend.
> 
> I have a question....if it is a male factor(which it is for me), doing ICSI, is it a higher chance of working compared to it being a problem with a woman? Just curious.

I would think you are getting close. I hope the scan goes well tomorrow! 



azlissie said:


> AFM, nothing to report. AF is still lingering but I think it will be gone soon. Does anyone have an idea how long it takes for your lining to build back up? I'm on 2mg estrace 2x day and I go in for a lining check this Thursday. I had a killer headache today - don't know if that was the estrace or the fact that I had to go back to work (I'm a teacher and school starts Thurs).
> 
> Hope everyone's week got off to a good start!

I hope af stops soon for you and things look good on Thursday. 



bubumaci said:


> Well - doesn't look good, unfortunately! Last month, my results at blood test 1 were 4,90. Today, they are 0,10! Practically non HCG existant. I have to go for another blood test Friday morning, but I am not very hopeful that something will happen between today and Friday :( So much for my birthday gift :(

I'm sorry bubu. :hugs: My fingers are crossed that things change between now and Friday. 



Irish_eyes said:


> Hi ladies, I haven't been on this thread for a while but just thought I would update you all.
> Yesterday I had EC and we only got 2 eggs but both have fertilized and I am due transfer on Thursday.
> I am just keeping my fingers crossed that they are good quality. xx

Good luck on Thursday! 



TTB said:


> Hi ladies, well after taking a break from this forum for a month I'm back and it seems I have 200 odd pages to catch up on, lol. I haven't been able to catch up on everything but wanted to wish everyone who got a BFP congratulations. MrsC, a huge congrats, you so deserve this after everything you have gone through!
> 
> Seems like quite a few of the ladies that were around are months ago have moved on. Can't wait to get to know the ladies currently going through or gearing up for a cycle.
> 
> After the second miscarriage my specialist ordered a whole lot of tests to find out if there is a cause behind them. In the last 2 months I have had 15 vials of blood taken, a pelvic MRI and a endo biopsy (thank god that is over). I've also switched my prenatal vitamin and started taking royal jelly and bee pollen, hubby didn't get out of it easy either, he had to have a TUNEL test. Now just waiting for the results, have an appt with the doc early next week to get the results and figure out where to go from here. I have a feeling I might have a clotting disorder, but I guess i'll find out next week. Then fingers crossed I can start my next round in late August early September.

Welcome back :hi: Do you have to do a fresh round again or did you have some frozen?



haj624 said:


> oneof14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, I have so much to catch up on so I need to go back and read!!! I just wanted to say hi and I hope you all are doing well!!!
> 
> Hey Haj, how are you feeling.Click to expand...
> 
> I was actually in the hospital this weekend. I was in the car and got up and the back of my dress and underwear where all wet...i was like what the hell. I went into the bathroom and it was all clear and looked liek water so I called the drs emergency number and they told me to go to the hospital. So I was at the hospital for like 6 hours and they were concerned that my water had somehow broke. So needless to say I was a wreck. It ended up that thank god my water didnt break but they weren't really sure what it was (I hate the hospital I went to) they chalked it up to excessive discharge. So of course now every little ache and pain I have I'm completely freaking and they put a spectulum (sp) in my in the hospital and I am concerned that oculdve messed something up (even though the dr said they do it all the time). I go to my OB on Thurs for my next appt so I'll see what he has to say. Otherwise I'm just saying my prayers and hoping everything continues to go okClick to expand...

Haj! I'm so glad everything is ok. That would freak me out. I'm sure things will go great from here on out. Tell those babies and your body not to give you any more scares. :winkwink:



hiccups said:


> Hi ladies, I'm new here and I've been secretly reading this thread. I finally got the guts to post something on here. Please don't judge.... But my story is a little different. My family and friends don't understand my situation so im hoping to find some support here.
> A little about me, I married young had 4 beautiful babies. I was in a bad relationship, persuaded to have a tubal ligation, then divorced. 5yrs later I meet my DH, he immediately turns into super dad and helps me raise my children. Now we would love to have a child together after visiting FS I'm told that IVF is our solution. My family, friends, and coworkers tell me I already have 4 kids and I must be grateful. They don't understand the feeling of months going by and the emotional roller coaster women ttc go through; Regardless of whether this is your first or fifth baby.
> I would love to Join you ladies on your journey to BFP

Welcome :hi: We don't judge here. My situation is kinda like yours but just the opposite. My DH had a vasectomy and it was IVF or donor. People change their mind later in life and that is always ok. I don't think your family should judge in anyway. It is your life. :flower:



michelle01 said:


> AFM....AF has arrived :yipee: :happydance: :yipee: Waiting for the doctors office to call me back, but I will be going in on Thursday for my baseline and hopefully starting stims on Friday!

Yay for af and getting started!! 



wantbabysoon said:


> Hello ladies,
> So AF arrived over the weekend and I went in for my baseline Ultrasound today.
> The doctor said everything looked good and he counted 8 follicles on each side... Now they just need to GROW!!
> I also start Stims tonight!

Yay for starting stims!! 



almosthere said:


> want baby soon-sooo exciting!!!
> 
> afm, so happy I came on this thread and got motivated to call my FS before my apt tomorrow because....I start bcps tomorrow after going infor my apt 30 mins early for bloodwork, and an ultrasound to count follicles....not sure what this means exactly?? feel free to clue me in!! and then have our second fs apt, yayyy!!!

Good thing you called. I'm sure they would have figured it all out once you got there tomorrow but it is good to be prepared. 



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Beta was negative. I called to get a follow up appt and they are squeezing me in this afternoon. I don't know how long they usually make you wait between cycles to start again but I don't want to wait too long. I kind of expected this but am still feeling devastated.

:hugs: I'm so sorry. I think each clinic is different when it comes to how long to wait. I hope you are able to get started again.


----------



## almosthere

babyonmyown-so sorry <3 hugs times a million!

silly question ladies-how do I attach my BNB journal into my siggy-and title it instead of just having the html??? I hope you dont all think I am being annoying with having lots of questions!!! Thanks


----------



## bubumaci

BOMO ... :hug: xxx


----------



## MoBaby

Bomo: sooo sorry :( I started immediately after my first failed cycle. Af came the day after I stopped progesterone and I started bcp on cd3. Hope you got some answers!


----------



## never2late70

Bomo :hugs: Thinking about you.


Oneof14 I start Stims on Sunday :winkwink:


----------



## oneof14

Yay!! so exciting!


----------



## ksluice

bomo--d***it! i am so sorry!. :hugs: and :hugs: hon.


----------



## Stinas

WOW....lots to catch up on!

Irish_eyes - Good luck!!!

TTB - I hope they get to the bottom of it and its an easy fix! 

almosthere - I started BCP on CD 3 and was on it until CD15....started stims on CD 18. AF came on again on CD 20. I think they do it so they can keep your hormones at the same level? Correct me if im wrong. 
I think no matter what the man feels horrible for it being "his fault". When we found out about DH's azoospermia all he kept doing is apologizing...it broke my heart every time. He still does here and there, but all you need to do is reassure him that it does not matter. Its hard, but at the end of the day, we become much closer as a couple, stronger....its a nice feeling to know that the as hard as this process has been, we can always count on each other. 

haj624 - Im sorry you had to go through that! I can only imagine how freaked out you were! Im sure once you go to your doc you will feel much better! :flower:

BabyOnMyOwn - :hugs: Sorry about the BFN! 

hiccups - Welcome!!! First off, no one should judge you just because you already have children! Its wonderful that you found someone who makes you happy, after being with someone who did not, so do as you feel is right! TTC is a crazy roller coaster when it does not work out, so I wish you all the luck in the world with your IVF process!
Dont be too scared on not knowing what protocal you are on. I am 6days into my injections and still dont know which one I am on. Just go with the flow. 

michelle01 - Yay for AF! 

wantbabysoon - Yay! Good luck!!!!

Likklegemz - Good luck with your cycle! All I can suggest is ask all they questions you want! If you dont think they explained something fully, just ask them to say it again. I felt like the more I asked, even if they sounded stupid, the better I felt. 

Ok, I think I got everyone! Hope everyone else is doing good!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

:hi: stinas! It's been a while. Your doing IVF? Best of luck! Are you using donor sperm? 

Sorry I'm not up to date on all you ladies. I have a hard time keeping up.


----------



## Jenn76

*Bubu:* Sorry to hear your test wasn't ideal, but still praying for a better result Friday for you. :hugs:

*Irisheyes:* I so know the stress you are feeling as I just went through this a few days ago. 4 eggs retrieved and 3 fertilized, lost one on day 5 but two made it. Good luck! Are you transferring one or two?

*TTB:* Sounds like you RE is really doing everything possible to make this cycle successful. So sorry about your MC's. :hugs: Good luck next week.

*Hiccups:* Welcome :hi: Sorry to hear your family isn't supportive. My DH comes from a religious family and they don't agree with IVF. It beyond frustrates me! There is so much support here.

*Michelle:* Yeah for AF!!! And for getting started finally!! :happydance:

*JChic:* Yeah for almost getting started too! :happydance: It seems like forever ago when we all started chatting in this group while waiting for IVF and finally most of us are on our way. 

*Wantbaby:* :happydance: Congrats on starting stimms you will be at your ER and ET in no time.

*Oneof:* Welcome back, yeah for getting started. You too will be PUPO in no time. Now that you are all rested from vacay it's time for you to have your BFP!!

*Angie:* Sunday is soooo close yeah!!!!!:happydance: So excited for you!!

*Likklegemz:* Welcome :howdy: Down reg is kind of like going through menopause, they are taking over your cycle. I didn't experience any side effects but none of the meds gave me anything but headaches. Good luck! 

*BOMO:* So sorry to hear this :cry::hugs: I hope you can get started again soon.

*Andrea:* Soooooo,:shrug: what did you end up deciding? Trigger or no trigger??

*Daisy:* Are you getting started now too? Welcome back?


----------



## angels2012

almosthere said:


> oh bubu GL on Friday <3
> 
> welcome back ttb!
> 
> I am so jealous that all you ladies are in the process and I am very excited to start-I will update you all tomorrow after my FS apt-as we are finalizing everything I would guess....ahhh!!!
> 
> Question-for those of you who's DR's started your ivf cycles off with BCPS-is this for every cycle making the process last about 2 months, or just for the first cycle since I am new to IVF?
> 
> Also, I have AF right now, do you think my FS will start me right away on BCPS after my AF ends?! This is what I am hoping for and why I timed my appt for when I had my AF.
> 
> And it is interesting how many of us are here due to male factors. I feel terrible that my husband has to go through this. He has had to watch me cry month after month-and I just do not want him to feel it was his fault. The way I see it, we married for better or for worse-and he his my rock, my love, my hero-and we are going to fight until we have our miracle baby in our arms no matter how long it takes!
> 
> I pray we all have bfps (**that stick**) very soon!!!


My RE had me start on BCP on day 2 of my period so that I can be in the same "batch" as the other IVF group. I thought that was strange and that I should have waited for AF to be done.

I kinda know how you feel (even though my situation is due to both sides)...
My husband had almost 0 good sperm in 2010. He was very upset. He had surgery and I have him take lots of vitamins. Surprisingly has SA before IVF was amazing. I had to ask the nurse "are you sure this is his results...?". Anyways we still ended up having to do ICSI. Hang in there sweetie! So glad we are all here for each other! Xoxo.


----------



## hiccups

Jenn76 said:


> *Bubu:* Sorry to hear your test wasn't ideal, but still praying for a better result Friday for you. :hugs:
> 
> *Irisheyes:* I so know the stress you are feeling as I just went through this a few days ago. 4 eggs retrieved and 3 fertilized, lost one on day 5 but two made it. Good luck! Are you transferring one or two?
> 
> *TTB:* Sounds like you RE is really doing everything possible to make this cycle successful. So sorry about your MC's. :hugs: Good luck next week.
> 
> *Hiccups:* Welcome :hi: Sorry to hear your family isn't supportive. My DH comes from a religious family and they don't agree with IVF. It beyond frustrates me! There is so much support here.
> 
> *Michelle:* Yeah for AF!!! And for getting started finally!! :happydance:
> *JChic:* Yeah for almost getting started too! :happydance: It seems like forever ago when we all started chatting in this group while waiting for IVF and finally most of us are on our way.
> 
> *Wantbaby:* :happydance: Congrats on starting stimms you will be at your ER and ET in no time.
> 
> *Oneof:* Welcome back, yeah for getting started. You too will be PUPO in no time. Now that you are all rested from vacay it's time for you to have your BFP!!
> 
> *Angie:* Sunday is soooo close yeah!!!!!:happydance: So excited for you!!
> 
> *Likklegemz:* Welcome :howdy: Down reg is kind of like going through menopause, they are taking over your cycle. I didn't experience any side effects but none of the meds gave me anything but headaches. Good luck!
> 
> *BOMO:* So sorry to hear this :cry::hugs: I hope you can get started again soon.
> 
> *Andrea:* Soooooo,:shrug: what did you end up deciding? Trigger or no trigger??
> 
> *Daisy:* Are you getting started now too? Welcome back?

Thanks, I know the feeling my mom thinks I'm messing with nature


----------



## almosthere

I am glad we can all relate! Stinas-I feel we are all so lucky to be able to become closer to our spouses than those who get preg right off the bat. I feel so much closer to DH and m so excited to share our future parenting experiences together!!

Angels-my husbands second SA came back so much better too-but still not good enough! Sometimes I want to tell the FS-okay, lets order one more SA tests before we do IVF....but at the same time I just want to be pregnant and I know IVF can make that happen. 

Hope this is okay-but I need to mini rant...some ladies keep asking me why I am going to do IVF already and I just want to scream-do you honestly think I WANT to do IVF??? I am doing it because my husband has infertility problems so severe that we have a very low chance of getting pregnant without assistance. Ugh just had to get that out there. I mean-I know we will be starting IVF officially at the 11th month mark, but we are just lucky to have gotten tests early. I take pride in pushing my doctors when my intuitions told me something was wrong (although I thought it was me the whole time, not DH)....but anyway, I am glad I got tested and he got tested and that we were fortunate enough to have gotten help ASAP. All I ever wanted in life was to be a mom....no specific career choice in mind,,,,just a mom...and I am so excited and will do anything in my power the be who I am meant to be!! =) hehe sorry for the rant but thanks for listening!!


----------



## almosthere

and as far as people's families not being supportive-I am SO sorry-this has to be hard enough on you as it is and then to throw this into the mix-are they saying you should adopt? Just curious as to what they do support?? Sorry if I am prying!!

Also, I have NO CLUE what my family would say as I am not telling them until I get pregnant....BUT I have a feeling my mom wants to be a grandma so badly that she will take what she can get!! hahahaaa....I think my parents will just be very sad that DH and I are having to go through all this...


----------



## drsquid

bomo- im so sorry *hugs*

bubu- *hugs*

good luck to everyone.. afm dr old eggs is back from vaca.. had the office call to follow up with me.. like he couldnt call himself


----------



## oneof14

Squid, how did you feel while on lupron? I started 10 units on Sunday and I'm bruised and bloated, should I be concerned?


----------



## drsquid

i felt crazy tired. no energy and headache on lupron. wasnt really bloated. never hurts to call the doc though


----------



## BettyBoof

Hi girls, sorry I haven't posted for a while, I wanted to keep a low profile until my scan - which was yesterday. The news is: ONE gorgeous baby with a lovely heartbeat on board, due 16th march! My husband and I are beyond delighted! 

I guess the high HCG was just a really sticky embryo


----------



## ksluice

oneof14 said:


> Squid, how did you feel while on lupron? I started 10 units on Sunday and I'm bruised and bloated, should I be concerned?

Hi One :hi: Im not squid, but just coming off of 2 1/2 weeks on 20 units/day, and bloated doesn't even being to get to it. I was at acupuncture today though, and after complaining about the bloat, she did some points to "move fluids" and I peed about a gallon as soon as I got off the table, and I feel so much better today. Highly recommend! 

As for the bruising, it helped if i put pressure on it after for about 30 secs, but I still ended up with some bruises.


----------



## ksluice

BettyBoof said:


> Hi girls, sorry I haven't posted for a while, I wanted to keep a low profile until my scan - which was yesterday. The news is: ONE gorgeous baby with a lovely heartbeat on board, due 16th march! My husband and I are beyond delighted!
> 
> I guess the high HCG was just a really sticky embryo

Congrats BB! :yipee::yipee:


----------



## oneof14

Congrats Betty! Happy & Healthy 9 months!!!

Thanks squid and klsuice, I do go to acupunture 2x a week, I will tell her when I go on Friday. I'm extremely tired as well and headache. I may call the dr tomorrow to let them know.


----------



## Swepakepa3

To the ladies who have had failed IVF attempts: was the :witch: late? Is it expected for her to be late due to all the medications we take during the process? Or did the :witch: arrive on schedule?


----------



## drsquid

betty- yay. always fun. i took a peek the other night but.. tomorrow ill get a tech to take a pic for me to update =)


----------



## Kelly9

bubu really hoping your next blood test comes back positive.


----------



## Stinas

DaisyQ - Hiiii!!!!! I know I need to come stalk your journal! We were fortunate enough to get 2 vials of sperm during the TESE. So no donor sperm here. Just started my stims a week ago. I go in for another scan tom. 
How are you?

BettyBoof - CONGRATS!!!! Thats wonderful!


----------



## azlissie

Babyonmyown, I am so sorry :hugs: It really is such a heartbreaking experience and I'm very sorry you're having to go through it. Are you going to have a follow up visit with your RE soon?

Swepa, my AF actually started early but I think it's because my progesterone levels were low early on. The worst part is that it lasted forever - I seriously bled for almost two weeks!

Betty, congrats on your bean! H&H 9 months.

AFM, I think the estrace is causing some stomach issues - I've been having this weird nauseated/really hungry feeling and I can't decide if I need to eat something or throw up! Looking forward to my scan Thurs but I have a feeling there's no way my lining will be even close since AF just stopped today. I just want to find out when I can quit taking this estrace crap!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hi everyone. I'm going to say sorry now for not doing personal comments. Its been a long, difficult day. After getting the results of the Beta I called to make an appointment with my RE. She had a cancellation today so I met with her. 

She said while it didn't end in a pregnancy she was happy with what this cycle showed. She was pleased with my follicle production and that they retrieved 5 eggs. My eggs had a few issues but they fertilized ok and started progressing. She was ready to have me start right away as af showed up yesterday. Unfortunately when we looked at the calendar that wouldn't work for me. It would have put my er and et the first week back at school. There is no way I can leave my second graders with a sub the first week back at school. Plus its not exactly a stressfree time of the year for me. So, we are going to wait a month. She wants to change the protocal this next time. Instead of micro dose lupron this next time we will try the antagonist protocol. She also wants to do assisted hatching the next time.

Sigh, I think thats all I have to report right now. 

congrats Betty, I'm really happy for you!

I don't remember who asked, but for me with this failed cycle, AF showed up right on time.


----------



## ksluice

:hugs::hugs::hugs: BOMO. I'm so sorry this cycle ended the way it did, but it is great that your RE fit you in today, and that she was so positive about the future possibilities. I have huge hopes for you, between the different protocol and the assisted hatching, there's lots of reason to stay positive!


----------



## Kelly9

betty great news!

bomo, you have a plan now though and though waiting sucks it will pass fast the time will fly. :hugs:


----------



## GettingBroody

Bubu - so sorry today's result wasn't what you were hoping for. Keeping my fx'd crossed for Friday though. It's great that you're still so positive - you're not out yet!

Irish - hope your embies keep growing! Good luck tomor! Will you be putting them both back?

TTB - :hi: Welcome back! Wow, it sounds like you have been through an awful lot recently. I really hope they figure everything out and come up with a solution that brings you your bfp :flower:

Michelle - I'm doing fine thanks. Just taking my bcps and going for weekly acupuncture. Handed my prescription into the chemist yesterday. Will collect all the meds from them when I get back from hols on the 18th and then start injections on the 19th :happydance: Yay for af arriving!! :yipee: Good luck tomor!

Almost - that's great that you are getting to start bcp immediately so no more waiting in limbo. Looking forward to hearing the rest of your schedule! Good luck today!

Haj - Omg, so sorry you had such a scare :hugs: Glad all is well with you and the babies. Good luck with the OB tomor.

Jchic - congrats on starting estrogen! Not long to go now!! Hope it passes nice and quickly!

Hiccups - :hi: Welcome! I find it strange that anyone would judge you for doing this :shrug: I think it's totally understandable that you and dh would also want your own baby. Keeping my fingers crossed that everything works out for you! :flower:

Wantbaby - congrats on starting stimms! Wow, there's a lot of you ladies cycling right now - looking forward to seeing all the :bfp:s in a few weeks time!

Likkle - welcome! :hi: Congrats on getting started! Sending you lots of :dust:

Bomo - I'm so so sorry hon :hugs: This process is really hard. I hope the next month passes quickly for you :flower:

Betty - huge congrats!! :wohoo: Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!

Ksluice - that's amazing that you felt the benefits of the acu so immediately! I've just recently started going - have my second appointment today. It's great to hear good feedback!

Hi everyone else!! :hi:


----------



## Swepakepa3

Baby: sorry it ended .... Best of luck in a month... Stress levels are important.


Afm: AF was due on Sunday..... Not here yet, I had a long stimming cycle. Trying not to get me hopes up.... We shall see.... I just may POAS this morning.... I did 2 days ago and nothing.... My ER was 7/21 and ET 7/24 so it's still early


----------



## jchic

Baby - I am so sorry. Its never easy to hear. Onward and upward, ok? Stay strong!

How is everyone else doing today? 

One you are getting close! We have a nice little group going through this cycle together! You, Me, Daisy, Michelle, and a few others I think!

Stinas - how are you? WOW I remember you from the TTC #1 boards about a year ago! Things have changed for all of us, that seems like ages ago! Best of luck to you sweetheart!


----------



## Jenn76

*Kayla:* it's fantastic that you got diagnosed when you did. I hold serious resentment towards my doctor for not referring me sooner. I also went straight to IVF since the odds were the best. My clinic actually accepts self referrals and I wish I had know that as it was three years ago that I first started trying and 2 1/2 years since I went to my doctor. I could have a baby turning 1 by now and be on my way to #2. I don't think anyone here would think it's wrong for you to start so soon, we all want the same thing.

*Betty:* I was reading the first page the other day and was thinking of you. I was going to post something but wasn't sure if you were keeping up with this group anymore. I'm so happy that things are going well. Congrats!!!

*BOMO: * That's great that your RE is super positive that's important when going through this. I'm glad that you can get going again soon. 

*Swepakepa:* FX for you to get your BFP. I believe 6dpt should be safe for trigger being gone so hopefully you will see a line soon.


----------



## michelle01

Swepakepa - When I had my failed cycle I was using endometrin suppositories so that kept my progrestrone levels too high for AF to start. But I was told as soon as I stopped them, she would arrive. Unfortunately I ended up needing a d&c as the pregnancy was not viable yet my levels kept rising. I would wait another day or so and test again; a few days ago seemed a little early. Good Luck and hope you see 2 lines :)

Betty - CONGRATS!!! :happydance:

GettingBroody - That is great; the 19th is not that far away and time will go quickly!!

Likkle - Welcome! And YAY for starting! 

Bomo - Sorry that you have to wait another month, but it sounds like your new protocol is similiar to mine; I did the lupron my first cycle and now this one I am on the antagonist protocol. Good luck with your next cycle! :hugs:

One - When you are doing the lupron injections, are you icing the area before and after? That may help a little. I just remember when I took it I was so tired; had some minor bruising and bloating, well I was bloated the entire time I was on my first cycle :wacko: Hope you feel better soon!

Az - Hope you feel better soon! Having tummy issues is the worst!

Jchic - Yes, we have a nice group all starting around this time! It is nice to have a few others to cycle with :)

So I have my appt for tomorrow morning at 7:30am. I used to be able to make an appt for anytime up until 9:30am and since I start work at 7, that worked great to go in later. WELL, I was told yesterday that they changed their policy and that they are only allowed to give you the first available appt they have at the time you call....SAY WHAT :dohh: What an inconvience that is!!! Now I had to tell my boss I will be having all these dr appts and have to bring a laptop with and check emails :growlmad: Sorry for the rant, but this is so frustrating. Anyhow, if all looks good tomorrow I will start stimming tomorrow night!


----------



## oneof14

Thanks Michelle, no I havent been icing it. Today's injection went much better, yesterday I bled a little so I may have irritated the area a little. Today, no bleeding and so far no bruising. I am extremely tired w/a constant heachache though. 

Sorry about your appt, that stinks and its so not convenient. With my clinc, its like first come, first serve. They start taking appt's @ 6:30 am, I usually go in about 6:45 and most times out by 7:30, sometimes earlier.

Yes, Jchic, we do have a nice little group going, hopefully as sucessfull as the group prior!


----------



## wantbabysoon

oneof14 said:


> Squid, how did you feel while on lupron? I started 10 units on Sunday and I'm bruised and bloated, should I be concerned?

Lupron caused me to be really tired but the nurse had warned me about slight bruising. So I think its normal but calling the doctor couldn't hurt if you are concerned.

Yesterday had my first round of stims, Follistim was ok but MENOPUR burnt like hell!!


----------



## MoBaby

Hey ladies, had my saline ultrasound today. Was very quick and doctor said everything looks perfect he said! I thanked him for fixing my uterus :) he said everything is set to go!! Only 26 more bcps left but who's counting!! :) 

Betty: congrats!! Happy and healthy 9 months :)


----------



## oneof14

That's great news mobaby!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Congratulations Betty :) Happy an Healthy 9 months :)


----------



## jchic

congrats betty!!!


----------



## ksluice

wantbabysoon said:


> oneof14 said:
> 
> 
> Squid, how did you feel while on lupron? I started 10 units on Sunday and I'm bruised and bloated, should I be concerned?
> 
> Lupron caused me to be really tired but the nurse had warned me about slight bruising. So I think its normal but calling the doctor couldn't hurt if you are concerned.
> 
> Yesterday had my first round of stims, Follistim was ok but MENOPUR burnt like hell!!Click to expand...

Lupron made me tired and totally dopey. I had/have this ridiculous short term memory now! What was I saying???

My head does feel like its clearing now though. It took about two days after stims for me to start to feel a little more like myself. I don't know whether its the lupron only being 5 units now or what the stims are doing, but its way better. Sort of like when a hang over starts to clear. And yes! the menopur totally stings! I think too b/c there is so much of it. The 1cc just seems like a huge amount compared to the others.

Just back from my day 5 check and things are looking good so far! So much so, they even had me go ahead and pay for the PGD testing--which seems like a big vote of confidence, in my slightly backwards logic.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

The Follistim makes me have HORRID headaches...I duno if its from the femara or the follistim honest though it always happens right when I start my injections.....


----------



## oneof14

ksluice said:


> wantbabysoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oneof14 said:
> 
> 
> Squid, how did you feel while on lupron? I started 10 units on Sunday and I'm bruised and bloated, should I be concerned?
> 
> Lupron caused me to be really tired but the nurse had warned me about slight bruising. So I think its normal but calling the doctor couldn't hurt if you are concerned.
> 
> Yesterday had my first round of stims, Follistim was ok but MENOPUR burnt like hell!!Click to expand...
> 
> Lupron made me tired and totally dopey. I had/have this ridiculous short term memory now! What was I saying???
> 
> My head does feel like its clearing now though. It took about two days after stims for me to start to feel a little more like myself. I don't know whether its the lupron only being 5 units now or what the stims are doing, but its way better. Sort of like when a hang over starts to clear. And yes! the menopur totally stings! I think too b/c there is so much of it. The 1cc just seems like a huge amount compared to the others.Click to expand...

OMG!! Me too! last night, I was fogetting everything I just did and it was making me scared. I was just telling a friend of mine about it. for example, we made plans for saturday and a couple of hours later my DH mentioned something about Saturday and I was like what are we doing saturday, he looked at me like are you kidding, and for a moment, I was like OMG, what are we doing, what are we doing, then remembered. Scared the sh*t of of me. Thank you for sharing that information with me, I seriously feel so much better now.


----------



## ksluice

oneof14 said:


> OMG!! Me too! last night, I was fogetting everything I just did and it was making me scared. I was just telling a friend of mine about it. for example, we made plans for saturday and a couple of hours later my DH mentioned something about Saturday and I was like what are we doing saturday, he looked at me like are you kidding, and for a moment, I was like OMG, what are we doing, what are we doing, then remembered. Scared the sh*t of of me. Thank you for sharing that information with me, I seriously feel so much better now.

One, I'm so sorry!! I read somewhere that Lupron can do that so when it happened to me I didn't freak, but its the kind of thing that usually would flip me right out. But absolutely, its common. The only good thing was it seemed like it also made me forget to be worried about it. I couldn't remember anything, but I also couldn't remember if there was anything important about it, so...oh well. Wishing you stress-free obliviousness. :thumbup:


----------



## oneof14

ksluice said:


> oneof14 said:
> 
> 
> OMG!! Me too! last night, I was fogetting everything I just did and it was making me scared. I was just telling a friend of mine about it. for example, we made plans for saturday and a couple of hours later my DH mentioned something about Saturday and I was like what are we doing saturday, he looked at me like are you kidding, and for a moment, I was like OMG, what are we doing, what are we doing, then remembered. Scared the sh*t of of me. Thank you for sharing that information with me, I seriously feel so much better now.
> 
> One, I'm so sorry!! I read somewhere that Lupron can do that so when it happened to me I didn't freak, but its the kind of thing that usually would flip me right out. But absolutely, its common. The only good thing was it seemed like it also made me forget to be worried about it. I couldn't remember anything, but I also couldn't remember if there was anything important about it, so...oh well. Wishing you stress-free obliviousness. :thumbup:Click to expand...

LOL Thank you so much! And yes, all I am worrying about now is trying to remember, lol.. so not worrying about the IVF as much! How many days have you been stimming? I wish you the best of luck for your sucessful IVF and BFP!!!


----------



## bubumaci

Good practice for pregnancy forgetfulness ;)


----------



## michelle01

wantbabysoon said:


> oneof14 said:
> 
> 
> Squid, how did you feel while on lupron? I started 10 units on Sunday and I'm bruised and bloated, should I be concerned?
> 
> Lupron caused me to be really tired but the nurse had warned me about slight bruising. So I think its normal but calling the doctor couldn't hurt if you are concerned.
> 
> Yesterday had my first round of stims, Follistim was ok but MENOPUR burnt like hell!!Click to expand...

With the menopur after you draw it up, let it sit for 10-15 minutes before injecting it. That will help with the burning; it is so concentrated when you first mix it and letting it sit helps. I remember that from my first cycle when I was watching videos on how to mix it and inject. And icing really helped with all injections both before and after doing them. Good Luck!


----------



## ksluice

Hi everyone :hi: as I've been starting to feel a little better, i thought I would take a stab a catching up ;)

Bubu, Im so sorry, hon. :hugs: Keeping my fx'ed for friday. Come on positive!!

Haj, Oh my goodness! I am so sorry for your scare. How are you feeling now? Thursday is almost here!

Dr S, where is the new pic please :coffee:

:hi: hiccups welcome and GL!!

Irish: Grow LOs grow :)

Almosthere, I think its great that you trusted your intuition! Good job taking control and doing what needs to be done! Ignore those nay-sayers, please!

:howdy: stinas - nice to meet ya (i know you've been on longer here, but i haven't seen your posts before :) ) I went in for a scan today, too. How did yours go?

AZ, I hope you can stop the estrace soon. Feel better, hons. :hugs:

Hi Jchic! Off to check out your journal. 

Swepa, how are you computing when AF was due? If your ER was 7/21 I would think you had until 8/4 before she would show? Maybe I'm missing something tho? Fxed, in any case :) 

Michelle, GL with your appt and for getting started tomorrow!! :happydance: 

Want, hurray for starting stims! 

Mo, Wonderful scan. Hurray!!

I know that isn't everybody, but holy cow its hard to keep up :flower: To everyone I missed--lots of love and :hugs: and :dust:

AFM: I'm on day 5 of stims today. Had my 1st scan this am and things look good. Just waiting on my estradiol level to see if they're going to make any adjustments. We have a next scan scheduled for Saturday.


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies in a rush but wanted to wish everyone well today and give a quick update. So was at the FS office for almost 3 hours! I got a general US to count follicles, the rest of my bloodwork was taken, dh also had the joy of getting bloodwork done, and then we signed all our papers!!! We are very excited and I am starting BCP today. I guess the office forgot one thing I need done (this office is almost an hour away so am a bit frustrated)-but will get that figured out and done soon. The plus side is my monitoring can be done the town next door to mine so like 8 minutes away, yay!!! I start lupron shots this month beleive it or not, and will do my IVF procedures first week of SEPT...is this real life?!? ahhh!!! =) Anywho will read on everyone later-off to do more chores with DH since he got the day off....hugs to all!


----------



## jchic

YAY Almost!!


----------



## drsquid

ksluice- heh good question... techs said no problem but then got busy... dont wanna bug them. maybe over lunch ill just ask how to save a pic


----------



## jchic

K - how is the stimming going?? Day 5 already! WOW!


----------



## michelle01

Almost - Yipee! Time is going to fly and September will be here before you know it :)


----------



## ksluice

so far so good. the scan showed Rt OV 10mm x 5, 8mm x 2 Lt OV Lt 10mm x 6, 8mm x 2. so 15 total follies and the surprising news was that my lining showed 8mm trilam--which was surprising b/c of the femera which could have caused it not to develop. So...its pretty hopeful, although still early. Just waiting to hear the word on what to do with my dosing going forward.


----------



## jchic

Nice sizes! How long do you think you will stim for?


----------



## ksluice

jchic said:


> Nice sizes! How long do you think you will stim for?

not really sure. they estimate 10 days average, so next weds is the tentative ER. i had a tentative friday scan on the books, but the dr. switched it to saturday this am...no idea what that means. if we stick to the 10 day schedule, then trigger would be monday...maybe they're thinking it makes sense to set up a saturday/monday schedule assuming that monday they can decide if i should trigger? idk :shrug:


----------



## jchic

I am thinking that too. You may trigger Sunday or Monday!!!


----------



## ksluice

hmmmmm......:headspin:


----------



## nikkifrank

Bcp on 7/3, lupron 7/20, stims 7/22, trigger 7/31 (6-8 good follies), egg retrieval tomorrow 8/2...

Good luck everyone!


----------



## bubumaci

Good luck tomorrow, nikkifrank :)


----------



## nikkifrank

I'm excited and a little nervy!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Everyone I have MAJOR "ovulation" pain I'm assuming...is it normal to have it so bad since I have 8 mature follicles this time an I didn't get a trigger since I was told to cancel this one since I had so many :( but me and DH didn't listen of course.....but I didn't do my trigger shot on my own we just did a natural cycle .......well I guess my question is :

The more mature follicles that would rupture......would that cause more pain than the usual 1 or 2 that I have? I'm DYING over here an I don't wanna call the doc since I totally didn't take the birth control like I should have an went against his advice....I duno what to do I feel like a moron right about now :(


----------



## bubumaci

Andrea, I think that sounds quite natural. Think about the size that one mature follicle is when it ruptures - and then multiply. There is a lot going on around your ovaries right now and they are bound to be sore. Have you taken some pain killers? :hugs:


----------



## michelle01

NikkiFrank - Good luck tomorrow!!

Andrea - Don't beat yourself up for doing what you thought was the best option for you and DH. I would suggest taking it easy; I know easier said then done. :hugs:

I decided to make a consult appt for acupuncture! I have read so many of your ladies having it done, so I figured, why not try that with this cycle!? It looks like my insurance covers it too :) They are verifying my benefits, but I made the consult appt for Monday!! I will try anything at this point that will help and will probably also continue with it for my migraines. Counting down for my morning appt; so excited to get my baseline done!!


----------



## never2late70

michelle01 said:


> NikkiFrank - Good luck tomorrow!!
> 
> Andrea - Don't beat yourself up for doing what you thought was the best option for you and DH. I would suggest taking it easy; I know easier said then done. :hugs:
> 
> I decided to make a consult appt for acupuncture! I have read so many of your ladies having it done, so I figured, why not try that with this cycle!? It looks like my insurance covers it too :) They are verifying my benefits, but I made the consult appt for Monday!! I will try anything at this point that will help and will probably also continue with it for my migraines. Counting down for my morning appt; so excited to get my baseline done!!

Right behind you doll! :happydance:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Thanks ladies I don't really know how big 19-20 mm is....but I'm guessing the size of a grape or so? I might be wrong....but it is mostly on the side where there were 5 the other side is sore just not as bad. I've tried not to take anything but I may just have to take some Tylenol my right side is just ACHING...it hurts to even do so much as pee :( then hardly nothing comes out.....I pray this doesn't last too long. I just want the best for this whole situation I've gotten myself into...I don't feel guilty really just blessed that God gave me so many mature follicles :) I'm scared but excited but then again feel it probably is going to be a failure in the end....if not I'll have myself a HUGE surprise! 

I am praying for all of us ladies on here to get our dreams come true :) God bless an I'll check in tomorrow an see how everyones cycles are going and for those who got their :bfp: CONGRATULATIONS :) so happy for you all! I can't imagine how over the moon you ladies are right now!!


----------



## Kelly9

Andrea I would assume you're in for some crazy O pains. I would get strong O pains when on just clomid making 1 or 2 extra eggs. I'd say get busy with DH as much as you can tolerate, every sperm up there will help. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Swepakepa3

MoBaby said:


> Hey ladies, had my saline ultrasound today. Was very quick and doctor said everything looks perfect he said! I thanked him for fixing my uterus :) he said everything is set to go!! Only 26 more bcps left but who's counting!! :)
> 
> Betty: congrats!! Happy and healthy 9 months :)

Congrats!! Good Luck!



ksluice said:


> Swepa, how are you computing when AF was due? If your ER was 7/21 I would think you had until 8/4 before she would show? Maybe I'm missing something tho? Fxed, in any case :)

I am just going by my normal 28 day cycle and when it would have been due it I hadn't done IVF at all... Beta is scheduled for 8/6. The ER/ET was completed pretty late in my cycle



nikkifrank said:


> Bcp on 7/3, lupron 7/20, stims 7/22, trigger 7/31 (6-8 good follies), egg retrieval tomorrow 8/2...
> 
> Good luck everyone!

Best of luck!


----------



## almosthere

ugh-so got a call from my nurse practictioner from the FS office and turns out my cycle might already be cancelled..and I just took by first BCP!!!! Turns out, the FS financial aid office just got notice that I need to have a uterine cavity evaluation to confirm to my insurance that my body can undergo ivf without complications =( I am keeping my FX that all goes well, will continue to take bcps, and hope that I can get in to have this test done either tomorrow or Friday, if not Monday the latest...I am already due to start lupron August 13th so I need my insurance to approve this all ASAP!!! =/ Kind of a bummer to my day but trying to stay hopeful...

ksluice-sounds like things are moving along for you, very exciting!


----------



## Jenn76

nikkifrank said:


> Bcp on 7/3, lupron 7/20, stims 7/22, trigger 7/31 (6-8 good follies), egg retrieval tomorrow 8/2...
> 
> Good luck everyone!

Good Luck tomorrow Nikki!!!



AndreaFlorida said:


> Everyone I have MAJOR "ovulation" pain I'm assuming...is it normal to have it so bad since I have 8 mature follicles this time an I didn't get a trigger since I was told to cancel this one since I had so many :( but me and DH didn't listen of course.....but I didn't do my trigger shot on my own we just did a natural cycle .......well I guess my question is :
> 
> The more mature follicles that would rupture......would that cause more pain than the usual 1 or 2 that I have? I'm DYING over here an I don't wanna call the doc since I totally didn't take the birth control like I should have an went against his advice....I duno what to do I feel like a moron right about now :(

Andrea hopefully it passes in another day, don't feel stupid I would have done the same thing. I hope you do get your BFP.


----------



## almosthere

oh yay good luck nikki!!!

and andrea-sorry that you are going through this pain and uncertainty...if you think you should call then call!! trust your gut feeling on this one!


----------



## MoBaby

andrea: Sorry you are having so much pain! I wonder if the cyst you had ruptured with ovulation? I dont think you did anything wrong by not taking the bcp... make sure you are drinking gatorade and protein just in case of OHSS. IF the pain isnt going away by am tomorrow I would call the doctor just to let them know... They shouldnt yell at you.. Im sure you are not the first or the last to do this :) Hope you feel better girl!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Thanks ladies!!

FX for you Nikki and almost I am praying your cycle goes on and that the insurance quickly gets it approved etc :) PRAYERS TO AND FOR ALL OF US LADIES :) lots of love XOXOXOXOXO hope everyone has a lovely evening :) My pains are a LITTLE better...had a huge one at dinner that worried me but its way better now thank God above :)


----------



## MrsC8776

BettyBoof said:


> Hi girls, sorry I haven't posted for a while, I wanted to keep a low profile until my scan - which was yesterday. The news is: ONE gorgeous baby with a lovely heartbeat on board, due 16th march! My husband and I are beyond delighted!
> 
> I guess the high HCG was just a really sticky embryo

Congrats on the one LO. With your high beta I thought there would have been two in there. 



drsquid said:


> betty- yay. always fun. i took a peek the other night but.. tomorrow ill get a tech to take a pic for me to update =)

I see that you figured it out. Beautiful! :winkwink:



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Hi everyone. I'm going to say sorry now for not doing personal comments. Its been a long, difficult day. After getting the results of the Beta I called to make an appointment with my RE. She had a cancellation today so I met with her.
> 
> She said while it didn't end in a pregnancy she was happy with what this cycle showed. She was pleased with my follicle production and that they retrieved 5 eggs. My eggs had a few issues but they fertilized ok and started progressing. She was ready to have me start right away as af showed up yesterday. Unfortunately when we looked at the calendar that wouldn't work for me. It would have put my er and et the first week back at school. There is no way I can leave my second graders with a sub the first week back at school. Plus its not exactly a stressfree time of the year for me. So, we are going to wait a month. She wants to change the protocal this next time. Instead of micro dose lupron this next time we will try the antagonist protocol. She also wants to do assisted hatching the next time.
> 
> Sigh, I think thats all I have to report right now.
> 
> congrats Betty, I'm really happy for you!
> 
> I don't remember who asked, but for me with this failed cycle, AF showed up right on time.

I'm so glad you have a plan. That sucks the work gets in the way of starting right now but it won't be long until you can start again. Sounds like you have a really good and understanding FS. 



Swepakepa3 said:


> Afm: AF was due on Sunday..... Not here yet, I had a long stimming cycle. Trying not to get me hopes up.... We shall see.... I just may POAS this morning.... I did 2 days ago and nothing.... My ER was 7/21 and ET 7/24 so it's still early

Fx!! 



michelle01 said:


> So I have my appt for tomorrow morning at 7:30am. I used to be able to make an appt for anytime up until 9:30am and since I start work at 7, that worked great to go in later. WELL, I was told yesterday that they changed their policy and that they are only allowed to give you the first available appt they have at the time you call....SAY WHAT :dohh: What an inconvience that is!!! Now I had to tell my boss I will be having all these dr appts and have to bring a laptop with and check emails :growlmad: Sorry for the rant, but this is so frustrating. Anyhow, if all looks good tomorrow I will start stimming tomorrow night!

What kind of place does that?!? How strange. I;m glad you were able to work something out but they should really think about their patients when it comes to that kind of thing. 



MoBaby said:


> Hey ladies, had my saline ultrasound today. Was very quick and doctor said everything looks perfect he said! I thanked him for fixing my uterus :) he said everything is set to go!! Only 26 more bcps left but who's counting!! :)
> 
> Betty: congrats!! Happy and healthy 9 months :)

Yay for everything looking good! Not much longer! :happydance:



ksluice said:


> AFM: I'm on day 5 of stims today. Had my 1st scan this am and things look good. Just waiting on my estradiol level to see if they're going to make any adjustments. We have a next scan scheduled for Saturday.

Sounds great! Good luck on Saturday. 



nikkifrank said:


> Bcp on 7/3, lupron 7/20, stims 7/22, trigger 7/31 (6-8 good follies), egg retrieval tomorrow 8/2...
> 
> Good luck everyone!

Thank you for the update! Good luck tomorrow. Please let us know how it goes! 



AndreaFlorida said:


> Everyone I have MAJOR "ovulation" pain I'm assuming...is it normal to have it so bad since I have 8 mature follicles this time an I didn't get a trigger since I was told to cancel this one since I had so many :( but me and DH didn't listen of course.....but I didn't do my trigger shot on my own we just did a natural cycle .......well I guess my question is :
> 
> The more mature follicles that would rupture......would that cause more pain than the usual 1 or 2 that I have? I'm DYING over here an I don't wanna call the doc since I totally didn't take the birth control like I should have an went against his advice....I duno what to do I feel like a moron right about now :(

I hope the pain has calmed down a bit for you. Ovulation pains can hurt pretty bad sometimes. Maybe just get some rest and try to relax a little bit... well besides bd to catch those eggies. :winkwink:



michelle01 said:


> I decided to make a consult appt for acupuncture! I have read so many of your ladies having it done, so I figured, why not try that with this cycle!? It looks like my insurance covers it too :) They are verifying my benefits, but I made the consult appt for Monday!! I will try anything at this point that will help and will probably also continue with it for my migraines. Counting down for my morning appt; so excited to get my baseline done!!

I really enjoyed it when I was going. If it didn't help it sure did relax me which might have helped as well. 



almosthere said:


> ugh-so got a call from my nurse practictioner from the FS office and turns out my cycle might already be cancelled..and I just took by first BCP!!!! Turns out, the FS financial aid office just got notice that I need to have a uterine cavity evaluation to confirm to my insurance that my body can undergo ivf without complications =( I am keeping my FX that all goes well, will continue to take bcps, and hope that I can get in to have this test done either tomorrow or Friday, if not Monday the latest...I am already due to start lupron August 13th so I need my insurance to approve this all ASAP!!! =/ Kind of a bummer to my day but trying to stay hopeful...
> 
> ksluice-sounds like things are moving along for you, very exciting!

Fx they can get you in for this test so that you can still start. Thats so frustrating when things get messed up along the way. Everything will work out though and you will get to do IVF. 

*Bubu*~ In case I don't have a chance to get on tomorrow I wanted to wish you luck on Friday. My fingers are crossed tightly for you. 

*Iris_eyes*~ Good luck tomorrow! 

*AFM*~ My husband comes home tomorrow after being away for 2 months. Please excuse me if I'm not on tomorrow. I will probably fall behind quite a bit but I will do my best to catch up when I return. :flower:


----------



## hiccups

ksluice said:


> jchic said:
> 
> 
> Nice sizes! How long do you think you will stim for?
> 
> not really sure. they estimate 10 days average, so next weds is the tentative ER. i had a tentative friday scan on the books, but the dr. switched it to saturday this am...no idea what that means. if we stick to the 10 day schedule, then trigger would be monday...maybe they're thinking it makes sense to set up a saturday/monday schedule assuming that monday they can decide if i should trigger? idk :shrug:Click to expand...

Soo close.... wishing you lots of luck


----------



## azlissie

Enjoy your reunion with your DH, MrsC! Is your scan this Friday? I can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## hiccups

nikkifrank said:


> Bcp on 7/3, lupron 7/20, stims 7/22, trigger 7/31 (6-8 good follies), egg retrieval tomorrow 8/2...
> 
> Good luck everyone!

Hi Nickki, I'm in Texas too and will be starting IVF journey pretty soon. Do i mind if I ask you where in Texas are u doing Ivf? Good luck on ER tomorrow


----------



## MrsC8776

azlissie said:


> Enjoy your reunion with your DH, MrsC! Is your scan this Friday? I can't wait to hear about it!

Thank you! It is on Friday. I'm very excited. I'll let you guys know as soon as I get home.


----------



## Stinas

Jc - omg yes!!! I remember you too! Crazy what a year does. Good luck to you too!!! I am doing good...almost done stimming. How are you? 

Michelle - that sucks but at least you are able to bring your laptop to keep in touch with work. I hope you get to start stimming.

Mobaby - great news!!

Ksluice - hi! My scan looked good! They put me on menopur only now and estimated er is Sunday or Monday. How did yours go?

Almostthere - yay!!! Im sure all the testing will go smoothly. I hope it goes fast and you don't have to cancel. 

Nikkifrank - good luck Tom!!!

Mrsc - enjoy this time with DH!!!! :hugs:

As for me....scan went well today. They put me on menopur and ganirellix only now. I have to go in daily now...not excited about that, but whatever. Lol. Doc said I should be ready Sunday or Monday for er. I'm nervous and excited. 
I'm scared of the progesterone shots....do they really hurt?


----------



## bubumaci

Thanks so much MrsC!! Have a lovely reunion with DH and ... GL for your scan :hugs:


----------



## BettyBoof

Thank you so much for all your well wishes, I really appreciate it. It's been so nice to be able to share part of this difficult journey with you.

I wish you all the very best of luck as you move forward with your baby plans and look forward to seeing BFPs from all of you very soon. xx


----------



## GettingBroody

Swepakepa - you're nearly there! :dust:

Michelle - that is a very strange appointment policy to have! I'm sure lots of people end up with times they don't want! Maybe you could get the numbers of all the girls in the waiting room and ye could ring eachother up and swap appointment times!!:haha:

Mobaby - delighted your u/s went well! Onwards to September!!:D

Ksluice - your scan results sound great!:happydance:

Almost - ugh, so sorry you've had this setback :hugs: Were you able to get an appointment for this week? Is it back to the FS again or can you ge it done somewhere more local? I really feel for you ladies who have to travel long distances for all this... I'm crossing my fingers that everything works out for you and you can join myself and Mobaby for EC in Sept!:D

DrS - great photos!!

Nikki - good luck with your EC! Looking forward to your update!

Andrea - hope you're feeling a bit better today :hugs: I get bad ov pains every month (usually worse than my af ones) so I can definitely imagine that the pain would be quite bad when you've more than one mature follie in there. Rest up as much as you can and take paracetemol or something if you need to :hugs: (and if it's really unbearable ring the dr, better safe than sorry...)

MrsC - have fun with dh! You must be so thrilled to have him home! Not the scan together on Fri!

Haj - good luck with your apt today!

Afm, had my second acu apt yesterday. He asked me to bring both my and dh's results for everything and I think he was quite shocked by the SA. Felt a bit disheartened coming away from it to tell ye the truth. Also I'm not finding it as relaxing as I thought. If anything it's making me more wound up and I'm spending the rest of the day thinking about ivf stuff and wondering if it's going to work whereas for the rest of the week I'm quite good at distracting myself and putting it out of my mind. Does that make sense?:shrug: I get my fix on here in the morning and that has to do me for the day then!:haha: Also, I kinda wish he'd just stick the needles in me and be done but every session seems to be preceded by what feels like a half hour counselling session about how things are going, how I'm feeling etc. He's very nice but I've just never been too comfortable with talking about personal stuff like that except with my close friends (except on here of course!:rofl:) Does anyone else have that experience of acu or is it just me?!:wacko: Ok, mini-rant over now!


----------



## TTB

michelle01 & MrsC - yes I'll be doing a fresh cycle. Unfortunately I didn't get any frosties my first 2 cycles.

haj - that would've so scary for you, got my fingers crossed that everyone is fine!

Welcome hiccups, hopefully you get lucky on your first cycle :)

Bomo - I'm so sorry! Glad you got some answers so quickly, the next month will go so quickly and you will be cycling before you know it

almostthere - I completely understand you moving to ivf, when you know there is an issue it makes sense to fix it! I haven't told my family or friends either, not even sure if we will when we get our positive. That is why this forum is so great, having people in the same situation to talk to! Fingers crossed your insurance is sorted and you can keep going with the cycle

Betty Boof - huge congrats!

nikkifrank - good luck for you ER!

Has anyone been taking Royal Jelly? I started at the beginning of July and my last time i ovulated I had very strong ovulation pains, just wondering if that has happened to anyone else taking Royal Jelly?


----------



## jchic

Hi ladies!

Mrs C - good luck on your scan! Cant wait for the update! 
Stina - I am good!!! Just started estrogen priming on Monday and I expect AF to be here on Monday or Sunday, so then I will start with my stims on CD3. Cant wait, just a few more days! 
Ksluice - how are you today?
Michelle - will you be able to start stimming?
One - how are you holding up?
Haj - good luck today!
Almost - good luck with the IVF, its the best move I think!


----------



## almosthere

GL bubu!!!

MrsC-how exciting-does he know you are preg or are you surprising him today?! I have not been on here long so not sure about the situation!

Stinas-GL you will do fine with the progesterone shots and the ER!

Not feeling well so sorry to those I missed...could my first bcp from last night make me feel so icky and sick??? ugh....also hardly slept which could be part of this icky feeling-and no-the apt was not set up yet I have been waiting for the office to call-this office is closer than where I was yesterday=they set up places all over for our convenience which is great so only about a 20 minute ride for my evaluation for insurance. I am hoping to get my test done either today or tomorrow.

Thanks for all the support ladies you truly are the best!!


----------



## jchic

good luck with the test Almost and keep us posted. We are here for support!!! xoxoxo


----------



## MrsC8776

GettingBroody~ My sessions were never like that. She did talk to me for a few minutes before each session but noting in detail. Just things lik how are you feeling? Do you feel relaxed when you leave? Also we would talk about my cycles because thats what it is kinda for. 

TTB~ Sorry you have to do a fresh cycle. Maybe something that will be changed will help your follies this time. 

almost~ He knows! He works over in Afghanistan and we are 11 and a half hours difference. I was waking up at 4 am before I got my bfp because for some reason I just couldn't sleep. That ended up being a time when he was in. I ended up calling him on Skype and he told me to test. So we were able to share the moment together. It was nice. I would say your yucky feeling if from the BC or maybe just being stressed about everything. I hope you feel better. 

I hope you ladies have a wonderful day!! :flower:


----------



## oneof14

MrsC, how wonderful you DH is almost home AND you get to see your baby(ies) together! Cant wait to hear about it.

Jchic, I am doing good, today was my last BCP, but I am still on 10 ius of Lupron until I get AF, on day 2 I go in for baseline and they lower my lupron to 5 ius. I have to be honest, i am nervous as hell, just praying I get much better results than last time.

Almost GL w/your test, I hope you can get in there sooner rather than later.


----------



## almosthere

thanks ladies!! I am going to call the office if no call from them by 10am...

mrsc-what a wonderful bfp story!!!! thanks for sharing =)

oneof14-how exciting you are on your last bcp today!!!! GL!

Will update you ladies later with my test date I really hope this cycle stays as scheduled!! And I will try my best to make sure my insurance sends to OK to my doctor for my cycle coverage!!!


----------



## teapot

Hi Ladies,

Can I hop onboard here? :flower: Been on another thread but it's really quiet! I was thinking there MUST be more ppl cycling at the mo, 'cos with IVF#1 there was lots!

I'm on IVF#2, LP, day 10 of stims with Gonal F. Follie scan yesterday showed 6, poss 8 follies (I have an ovary that hides). Another scan tomorrow & they will tell me if EC is Mon or Tues next week. :thumbup:

I will have a read back now & see how ye are all doing... :hugs:

Teapot x


----------



## bubumaci

Welcome Teapot :howdy: :) Good luck for your scan tomorrow :)


----------



## Stinas

GettingBroody - Sorry your relaxing experience was not sooo relaxing....hopefully it will get better! I think no matter what, when people look at our SA's they just cant hide that shock. It sucks on our end.

jchic - Super exciting!! Best of luck to you this cycle!!!!

almosthere - Thank you!!! I felt like crap on the BCP's. I never took any form of birth control in my life, so when I started taking them I felt depressed and super groggy/moody. I didnt like it at all. Oh and prepare for your boobs to become swollen and super tender. OMG...thank god my cousin has bigger boobs than me....we went to the Bahamas a couple weeks ago and NONE of my bathing suit tops fit me...mind you, they did two days before leaving for our trip! Good luck with your test!!!

teapot - Welcome and good luck with this cycle!

As for me...now my ER seems to possibly be sat or sunday, instead of the sunday monday. They said I am responding very well. Its nice to get some good news out of al this crazyness.


----------



## wantbabysoon

oneof14 said:


> ksluice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantbabysoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oneof14 said:
> 
> 
> Squid, how did you feel while on lupron? I started 10 units on Sunday and I'm bruised and bloated, should I be concerned?
> 
> Lupron caused me to be really tired but the nurse had warned me about slight bruising. So I think its normal but calling the doctor couldn't hurt if you are concerned.
> 
> Yesterday had my first round of stims, Follistim was ok but MENOPUR burnt like hell!!Click to expand...
> 
> Lupron made me tired and totally dopey. I had/have this ridiculous short term memory now! What was I saying???
> 
> My head does feel like its clearing now though. It took about two days after stims for me to start to feel a little more like myself. I don't know whether its the lupron only being 5 units now or what the stims are doing, but its way better. Sort of like when a hang over starts to clear. And yes! the menopur totally stings! I think too b/c there is so much of it. The 1cc just seems like a huge amount compared to the others.Click to expand...
> 
> OMG!! Me too! last night, I was fogetting everything I just did and it was making me scared. I was just telling a friend of mine about it. for example, we made plans for saturday and a couple of hours later my DH mentioned something about Saturday and I was like what are we doing saturday, he looked at me like are you kidding, and for a moment, I was like OMG, what are we doing, what are we doing, then remembered. Scared the sh*t of of me. Thank you for sharing that information with me, I seriously feel so much better now.Click to expand...

I started having severe headache right after the stims... I am hoping we get done with all this soon and get our BFPs :)


----------



## wantbabysoon

michelle01 said:


> wantbabysoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oneof14 said:
> 
> 
> Squid, how did you feel while on lupron? I started 10 units on Sunday and I'm bruised and bloated, should I be concerned?
> 
> Lupron caused me to be really tired but the nurse had warned me about slight bruising. So I think its normal but calling the doctor couldn't hurt if you are concerned.
> 
> Yesterday had my first round of stims, Follistim was ok but MENOPUR burnt like hell!!Click to expand...
> 
> With the menopur after you draw it up, let it sit for 10-15 minutes before injecting it. That will help with the burning; it is so concentrated when you first mix it and letting it sit helps. I remember that from my first cycle when I was watching videos on how to mix it and inject. And icing really helped with all injections both before and after doing them. Good Luck!Click to expand...

I tried this and it totally worked!! Thanks so much...


----------



## wantbabysoon

AndreaFlorida - I hope you feel better soon


----------



## michelle01

Welcome Teapot! Good luck with your scan tomorrow :)

MrsC - How exciting to see DH after a couple of months! AND even more exciting to get your scan tomorrow together!!! I cannot wait to hear the results ;)

Almost - That is what I hate about BC, it makes me sick too! Hang in there :hugs: And I hope you get everything straightened out to keep your cycle going!

Jchic - I hope to get the call today that I can start stimming tonight!! Just waiting on my blood work results from this morning.

GettingBroody - Yea, not liking their new policy about appointments; it is such non-sense if you ask me, but at this point I have no choice. It was not like this in Feb/March when I did my first cycle. As for the acu appointment you had, I would not be comfortable talking to someone like that either. Maybe he was doing it to help, but still!

Stinas - Yay on almost being ready for ER!

I went for my baseline and bloodwork today; there were no cysts :thumbup: I was so worried about that since I have a history of them and get them so often. I have 6 follicles on the left and 7 on the right; I don't remember what I had last cycle, but do know last cycle they retrieved 9 eggs. But I thought that 13 follicles seems low?? I have to wait for my blood work results and hopefully will start stimming this evening!!!! And I have a consult appt Monday night for acupuncture :)


----------



## wantbabysoon

MrsC - Have a great time with your hubby and good luck with your scan :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

MrsC OMGOSH :) I know how excited you are....my DH was in Afghanistan all last Summer :( was the worst summer of my life. I would be on Skype with him and the alarms were going off etc. and that happened pretty often as I'm sure you have heard before....the next thing I do is hear DH saying OH NO THIS IS A REAL ONE let me get off here I have to go get my gear on.....I'm like OH BOY :(.....so I know how scary those deployments are etc. :( its not a fun place to be! 

I hope you enjoy your time with him when he comes home :) an I bet he can't wait to go to the docs appts :) either!!



ALSO---Everytime I get on the BCPills I em well get sick every morning just as I would if I had morning sickness and I get so shakey an feel so uneasy :( but that will wear off after a week or so :) Lots of rest hun and praying your insurance goes through!


----------



## almosthere

omgsh so stressed...my insurance is being so anal about this all...now they are like you should prob get a hcg die test done too and we need all medical proof that you need ivf...it is just so frustrating dealing with infertilty and ivf and now this pain in the A insurance issues....which I think will be putting me off another month if not longer...Why couldnt they have told me this sooner when I spoke with them months ago!? ughhh sry for the downer rant...in a low place right now :/


----------



## ShortyA22

Almost- sorry you are going through all that- insurance is a pain but at least it does cover it for you! My insurance wouldn't cover IVF- only cover tests treating the underlying issues which pretty much is nothing- it covered most of DHs TESE ooperation bc he was diagnosed with azoospermia but we have over 20K in one round of IVF that ended with BFN :( so we go back Aug 9 for follow up to check next options but the clinic I go to is owned by a big hospital system and right now they don't offered multi cycle discounts and all that so I'm curious to how much round 2 is gonna be or if we will stay there due to that.


----------



## michelle01

Almost - I am sorry they are giving you such a hard time. I don't understand why they didn't tell you this months ago either; did you ask them? I hope you can work something out and keep going for this cycle. This whole process is so stressul as it is. And I have learned that since I started nothing ever seems to go according to what you plan. :hugs:


----------



## jchic

Almost - I am sorry! I hate insurance companies. They NEVER tell you what you need until the last minute. Hang in there and try to schedule everything as soon as possible :)


----------



## ShortyA22

Also, I've learned to make sure u get the reps name and employee ID when getting information bc they will be quick to say they didn't tell you that or tell you that was covered blah blah blah- and also record date a s time you spoke as exactly what was said... I have kept a record of all my calls to insurance companies... And I got that advice from a Dr that deals with infertility bc he sees it all the time where one person tells you something then you get a bill and then they don't want to pay..


----------



## almosthere

Thanks ladies-I am just so frustrated because we already set up a plan day by day for ivf and i took my first bcp last night ughhh so it is like either I hold it out and keep up with th bcp and hope insurance approves ivf before the 13 ---i think that is my end time limit since I would start lupron that day?? Or I take the pills and mess up my natural cycle and delay ivf a month or longer depending on my cycle and when insurance approves this OR I just stop and delay it a month myself. At this point I want to keep going, but I will have to stop if not approved by the 13th i think because I cannot afford it-especially with ICSI costs added to the additional ivf it would be a minimum of like 12, 500 without insurance and only 2,500 with insurance...anywho done stressing you all out I will try to keep calm and wait until I can hear back from the doctors and insurance :/


----------



## michelle01

Almost - :hugs: hope things work out so you can keep going!

I got the go ahead!! I start my stimming tonight :dance: And back on Monday for a follow-up. Crazy how the last time I called and they told me I had to take the next available appt and then I called today and someone else answered the phone and asked me what time I wanted to come in :huh: I certainly didn't question it and was able to get a later morning appointment :)


----------



## oneof14

Yay Michelle!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## MoBaby

yay michelle!!!!!!


----------



## jchic

Woohooooo Michelle!!!!!


----------



## almosthere

how exciting michelle!!!

so good news here...I was able to move my wed. appt to Monday, yay!! So I am staying hopeful and hoping insurance will approve ivf no later than next thurs or friday and I can start on lupron the following week. They could say no and make me do another test-hsg...I heard it can be painful so I hope insurance will just approve me before needing that and that way I can continue my cycle..


----------



## almosthere

The issue with my insurance is A. they want proof i need this (which I know is understandable but still a pain! haha) and B. they want to make sure IVF is the right root as they have a infertility plan where they will cover cheaper infertility procedures first, like IUI...I just wish this wasn't such a process!! But anywho, hope everyone else is having better luck than me! I am cheering you all on ladies!!


----------



## Stinas

almosthere - I hope you get it sorted out asap! It sucks, but be happy they do cover you...i cant even begin to tell you how fast those doc bills pile up. I found the HSG to be pretty painful, but it only lasted a total of like two min...I was fine after, but my tubes were clear. I hear its a bit more painful if they are blocked. Its nothing to stress about though...it was an in and out thing. 

michelle01 - Thats great news!!!!! Good luck with this cycle!!!!


----------



## Swepakepa3

teapot said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can I hop onboard here? :flower: Been on another thread but it's really quiet! I was thinking there MUST be more ppl cycling at the mo, 'cos with IVF#1 there was lots!
> 
> I'm on IVF#2, LP, day 10 of stims with Gonal F. Follie scan yesterday showed 6, poss 8 follies (I have an ovary that hides). Another scan tomorrow & they will tell me if EC is Mon or Tues next week. :thumbup:
> 
> I will have a read back now & see how ye are all doing... :hugs:
> 
> Teapot x

welcome!! :dust:



michelle01 said:


> I went for my baseline and bloodwork today; there were no cysts :thumbup: I was so worried about that since I have a history of them and get them so often. I have 6 follicles on the left and 7 on the right; I don't remember what I had last cycle, but do know last cycle they retrieved 9 eggs. But I thought that 13 follicles seems low?? I have to wait for my blood work results and hopefully will start stimming this evening!!!! And I have a consult appt Monday night for acupuncture :)

Best of luck michelle!!! Let the fun begin!!


----------



## Swepakepa3

AFM: I'm not sure i believe my eyes...... I'll do another one tomorrow and prob sat just to make sure... BETA is monday and I will have full results on Tuesday

https://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b149/Swepakepa3/028-3.jpg


----------



## ksluice

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
Swepa!!!!!!!! Yes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Omg! Congrats!!!


----------



## azlissie

Congrats Swepa! That is so exciting. Can't wait to hear your beta results!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

OMGOSH SWEPA :) ITS ABOUT TIME its your turn :) YAY!!! :happydance:


----------



## oneof14

Congrats Swepa! H&H 9 months!!!


----------



## azlissie

Michelle, I'm so glad you're getting started! I hope the next 8-12 days fly by for you! When is your first monitoring appt?

I had my u/s today and it looks like things are good to go with my FET. They wanted my lining to be at least 8mm and mine was 11 - how is that even possible after bleeding for two weeks straight?? I guess that estrace must be pretty powerful stuff! I'm staying on estrace for the time being and starting PIO tomorrow night - FET is scheduled for Weds afternoon!

Here's my problem - I don't want to get my hopes up that this will work because I was so crushed when the first round didn't, but then I want to have a positive attitude. How can I do both at once???


----------



## Stinas

Swepakepa3 - YAYYYYYY!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!


----------



## hiccups

michelle01 said:


> Almost - :hugs: hope things work out so you can keep going!
> 
> I got the go ahead!! I start my stimming tonight :dance: And back on Monday for a follow-up. Crazy how the last time I called and they told me I had to take the next available appt and then I called today and someone else answered the phone and asked me what time I wanted to come in :huh: I certainly didn't question it and was able to get a later morning appointment :)

Yay Michelle :happydance:


----------



## hiccups

almosthere said:


> The issue with my insurance is A. they want proof i need this (which I know is understandable but still a pain! haha) and B. they want to make sure IVF is the right root as they have a infertility plan where they will cover cheaper infertility procedures first, like IUI...I just wish this wasn't such a process!! But anywho, hope everyone else is having better luck than me! I am cheering you all on ladies!!

Almost, so sorry the insurance company it's giving you such a hard time.


----------



## Stinas

azlissie said:


> Here's my problem - I don't want to get my hopes up that this will work because I was so crushed when the first round didn't, but then I want to have a positive attitude. How can I do both at once???

You can do it!!! :flower:


----------



## hiccups

!!!Yay Swepa!!!


----------



## hiccups

teapot said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can I hop onboard here? :flower: Been on another thread but it's really quiet! I was thinking there MUST be more ppl cycling at the mo, 'cos with IVF#1 there was lots!
> 
> I'm on IVF#2, LP, day 10 of stims with Gonal F. Follie scan yesterday showed 6, poss 8 follies (I have an ovary that hides). Another scan tomorrow & they will tell me if EC is Mon or Tues next week. :thumbup:
> 
> I will have a read back now & see how ye are all doing... :hugs:
> 
> Teapot x

:wave: Welcome! GL on your scan


----------



## bubumaci

Swepa : Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## GettingBroody

Swepa - woohoo!!!! :yipee: Congratulations! :dance: Fantastic news!! :wohoo: There's no squinting required with that test! :happydance:

Teapot - welcome! :hi: Hope this cycle works out for you! :dust:

Michelle - congrats on starting stimming! :dance: 13 sounds like a good number to me... That's funny that you were asked what time you wanted for your apt! You obviously just got a fussy receptionist the last time!

TTB - I don't take Royal Jelly but I hear great things about it. I get bad ov pains most months and I know this probably sounds crazy but I really don't mind them - makes me feel like something is happening in there!

Az - I know what you mean. It's very hard to find a happy medium between getting your hopes up and just staying positive. :hugs: Your lining sounds great, fx'd for you. How many are you thawing?

Almost - rant away whenever u want hon, we're here to listen. Great news about getting your appointment moved. I hope they don't insist on the hsg and that everything is sorted in time for you to start your lupron.

MrsC - good luck today!

Shorty - good luck on the 9th. I hope the time passes quickly for you :coffee: Fx'd the second round won't be as expensive. Do you still have some frozen sperm or will dh have to do TESE again too?

Stinas - ER is nearly here!! :happydance:


----------



## teapot

WOW! Congrats Swepa. Best wishes for your beta. xx


----------



## TTB

Welcome teapot, hope your next scan goes well

Stinas - not long til ER now, you must be so excited!

wantbabysoon - I had bad headaches while stimming too, gotta love all the side affects :(

MrsC - Enjoy your time with your hubby, can't wait to hear a about the scan

michelle01 - yay for stimming!

almostthere - that is so frustrating, from memory hsg are done early in the cycle, can you get one done soon?

Swepakepa3 - congrats!

GettingBroody - I get ovulation pain each month too but this was very strong, I was thinking wow this must be one awesome egg lol.


----------



## Swepakepa3

Gettingbroody: I was using the ones with the lines and wasn't seeing a second line at all.... I decides to go digital and BAM!!! I wasn't really expecting it since the other tests showed nothing...

Az: it's hard no one will doubt that, but all the ladies her are strong and you have tons of support!! You can do it!! Keep that chin up and be positive! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## chellesama

Holy crap, I don't even know where I left off in here! 

I'm sorry to those who've had a negative beta while I've been gone. To go through so much just to be forced to IVF, and then have that not work is so awful. But that BFP has got to be just around the corner for you ladies! 

I see from the front page (bless you, Mrs. C!) that several new faces have joined up. Welcome and good luck!

For those of you started stimming, it's totally exciting. Future BFPs! I hope you'll have an easy time of it. I remember feeling rotten. The excessive sweating was good practice for this summer, though, so I guess that cycle wasn't a total waste. :shrug:

PUPO ladies and BFPs, congratulations! I hope there's a happy and healthy nine months ahead of each of you. 

Mobaby, next month! You get to go next month! It's almost your turn!!!

Azlissie, I know how you feel about finding it hard to be positive. I don't know that I managed it, but every time I thought my FET had failed, I told myself "There's no reason this won't work." At least it stopped the negativity, and that was about the best I could do.

I think that's as caught up as I'm going to get. I'll just have to catch on today and try to keep up. 

AFM: I had a good trip to visit family. I was reminded that I am related to soem of the best and funniest people in the world. Unfortunately, the funny ones sort of accidentally reminded me that I really should be doing those Kegals. :blush: Now is a good time to start, gals, if you don't already do them. I'm just sayin'.


----------



## Jenn76

Swepakepa3 said:


> AFM: I'm not sure i believe my eyes...... I'll do another one tomorrow and prob sat just to make sure... BETA is monday and I will have full results on Tuesday
> 
> https://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b149/Swepakepa3/028-3.jpg

Congrats Swepakepa!!!!!!!!!!:yipee::wohoo::holly::bunny::loopy::happydance:



michelle01 said:


> Almost - :hugs: hope things work out so you can keep going!
> 
> I got the go ahead!! I start my stimming tonight :dance: And back on Monday for a follow-up. Crazy how the last time I called and they told me I had to take the next available appt and then I called today and someone else answered the phone and asked me what time I wanted to come in :huh: I certainly didn't question it and was able to get a later morning appointment :)

:happydance: Congrats Michelle!!!! Things will fly by from now until the TWW! :coffee: Then every day will seem like 10. 



teapot said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can I hop onboard here? :flower: Been on another thread but it's really quiet! I was thinking there MUST be more ppl cycling at the mo, 'cos with IVF#1 there was lots!
> 
> I'm on IVF#2, LP, day 10 of stims with Gonal F. Follie scan yesterday showed 6, poss 8 follies (I have an ovary that hides). Another scan tomorrow & they will tell me if EC is Mon or Tues next week. :thumbup:
> 
> I will have a read back now & see how ye are all doing... :hugs:
> 
> Teapot x

Welcome! :hi: This is an active bunch so you will not get bored here.


----------



## michelle01

Swepakepa3 - CONGRATS :happydance:

Az -I know exactly what you mean about wanting to be positive, but it is so hard when the first cycle didn't work! I have been there and now starting this cycle I am trying to stay as positive as possible. I do notice a difference though, with the first cycle I was so excited and obsessed all the time and this cycle, I am excited, but it definitely an excited with precaution. I don't want to be devastated again if it doesn't work. Hang in there....we will both get our BFP :)

GettingBroody - I couldn't believe this one asked me what time I wanted, but hey, going later in the morning is much easier for me. I think what happened was they didn't answer in the office I called and the call rolled over into the other office; the lady that answered the phone I never talked to her before. Should be interesting when I call back next week to make another follow-up and see what happens.

I started my injections and meds and one of the meds is making me so nausteated. This cycle I am not taking estrace, not sure why, but they have me taking Metanx - anyone else take this? I think either this or the prenatal is making me sick :wacko:


----------



## jchic

Swepa - congrats!!!!

This thread moves so fast I can barely keep up!!


----------



## almosthere

Swepa yay!!!!!


----------



## haj624

hey ladies, i cant do personals because I'm on my phone but I just wanted to say I'm so glad everyone is moving along so well and hugs to the ladies that have had some setbacks. My doctors appt went well the other day...unfortunately I have to wait 4 weeks to go back now :( I get like withdrawals lol. Also my doctor told me I can stop my progesterone suppositories, which I am super duper nervous about!!!


----------



## michelle01

Hi haj! I am sure your doctor wouldn't tell you stop the suppositories if it wasn't safe. You are now in your second trimester :yipee: Enjoy every minute of your pregnancy!

Never - you have your scan today, right?? And you start stimming on Sunday?


----------



## haj624

thanks michelle, im just nervous bc no one has checked my progesterone levels since ive been pregnant. i know the dr knows what hes doing though


----------



## ksluice

Hi all, 

Hi Haj, I am so glad you appt went well!

Little bit of a panic here....nothing serious, but your wisdom is appreciated...so Im on day 7 of stims and I just went to the bathroom and got A BUNCH of EWCM....is this normal or should I call the doc? I'm worried my body thinks its time to ovulate...


----------



## lizlemon

Hello haj, I too really worried about stopping progesterone, I think I was 11 w when I stopped. But by 12 w your placenta is pumping out far more hormones than your suppository so it will all be fine! 
( I still look in on this thread as I should have been cycling this summer! )


----------



## lizlemon

ksluice said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hi Haj, I am so glad you appt went well!
> 
> Little bit of a panic here....nothing serious, but your wisdom is appreciated...so Im on day 7 of stims and I just went to the bathroom and got A BUNCH of EWCM....is this normal or should I call the doc? I'm worried my body thinks its time to ovulate...

Hello, Ewcm means lots of oestrogen, which means lots of eggies developing! Nothing to worry about a very good sign! Good luck with the next week!


----------



## haj624

kslucie that is perfectly fine...happened to me too!!!


----------



## ksluice

Pfew. Ok. Calming down. Thank you. :wacko:


----------



## MrsC8776

Hey ladies, just checking in real quick. I have a busy day but I will reply to everyone later. 

I just wanted to say a huge congrats to Swepakepa3! Good luck with your beta. :happydance:


----------



## Phantom710

Hi ALL! Can I join? I'm kind of late to the race, but you'll see why below. Hehe :)

I will be starting IVF Meds in (roughly) the next week or two. 

I am going to be a surrogate for a great couple, and we've just finished legal, so we're looking at an Early September transfer of two little embryos :)

I know you are all doing IVF for yourselves.... but this is the closet group I could find that I could join? :)


----------



## MoBaby

That's awesome you are going to be a surrogate!! Welcome! Are you using your eggs as well?


----------



## MoBaby

Haj: glad all is well with the babies!!!


----------



## Jenn76

Phantom710 said:


> Hi ALL! Can I join? I'm kind of late to the race, but you'll see why below. Hehe :)
> 
> I will be starting IVF Meds in (roughly) the next week or two.
> 
> I am going to be a surrogate for a great couple, and we've just finished legal, so we're looking at an Early September transfer of two little embryos :)
> 
> I know you are all doing IVF for yourselves.... but this is the closet group I could find that I could join? :)

Hi Phantom :hi:, All are welcome. We have another surrogate on here as well. I think it is amazing what you guys are doing for another family. :hugs:
Lot's of support here.


----------



## Phantom710

Thanks everyone!



> That's awesome you are going to be a surrogate!! Welcome! Are you using your eggs as well?

They actually have 6 frozen 5-day embryos from their IVF cycles. They did three cycles with her eggs, and the next three with an egg donror (which these embryos are also from) After 6 cycles for themselves, they found out that due to extensive scar tissue the babies couldn't ever implant. Their last cycle was in April. 



> Hi Phantom , All are welcome. We have another surrogate on here as well. I think it is amazing what you guys are doing for another family.
> Lot's of support here.

So glad I could join you guys! I was a little nervous to post because not everyone has been very supportive. --also, who is the other surrogate?


Lay it on me everyone, How bad are all the meds?


----------



## hiccups

Phantom710 said:


> Hi ALL! Can I join? I'm kind of late to the race, but you'll see why below. Hehe :)
> 
> I will be starting IVF Meds in (roughly) the next week or two.
> 
> I am going to be a surrogate for a great couple, and we've just finished legal, so we're looking at an Early September transfer of two little embryos :)
> 
> I know you are all doing IVF for yourselves.... but this is the closet group I could find that I could join? :)

Hi Phantom...Welcome! No judging here, I personally think it's great what you're doing :)


----------



## Kelly9

chellesma I think is her name. 

The meds are ok, you're not going to be taking the heavy duty stim meds so you should mostly be ok :)


----------



## michelle01

Welcome Phantom!! Nobody judges here! What meds will you be taking? I just started my second fresh cycle, today is day 2 of stimming. The meds are really not that bad.


----------



## hiccups

Phantom710 said:


> Hi ALL! Can I join? I'm kind of late to the race, but you'll see why below. Hehe :)
> 
> I will be starting IVF Meds in (roughly) the next week or two.
> 
> I am going to be a surrogate for a great couple, and we've just finished legal, so we're looking at an Early September transfer of two little embryos :)
> 
> I know you are all doing IVF for yourselves.... but this is the closet group I could find that I could join? :)

Hi Phantom...Welcome! No judging here, I personally think it's great what you're doing :)


----------



## never2late70

michelle01 said:


> Welcome Phantom!! Nobody judges here! What meds will you be taking? I just started my second fresh cycle, today is day 2 of stimming. The meds are really not that bad.

Hey Michelle! Yep had my scan this morning 8 follicles. Lining was 4 so he says I may not even get AF. I start Stims Sunday night 200mg Follistim and 75mg Menopur. I picked up all my meds and needles and became quite overwhelmed and started balling :cry: Not becuase of the injections (i'm a nurse) but just that this is all seems so real now..I don't know hard to explain. He did say that I can almost count on not having any to freeze. :(
Next scan set for Thursday the 9th, then the next one is the 14th. Estimated ER on the 16th :wacko: I'm so anxious, nervous and terrified. 

Phantom: what an amazing human being you are! God Bless.:hugs: 

Congrats to you PUPO and BFP lovely's :flower: 

Almost: Hang in there!

Tella: Thinking about you! Hope your getting some rest and relaxtion until you're ready to start again.

I am following all of you but have terrible short term memory to reply to all of you :dohh:

Prayers and Blessings!
~Angie


----------



## never2late70

Should I be concerned about only having 8 follicles? :nope:
It's only cd6 so isn't it still early in the game, and isn't that what stims are for?

I'm making myself crazy :growlmad:


----------



## ksluice

never2late70 said:


> michelle01 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Phantom!! Nobody judges here! What meds will you be taking? I just started my second fresh cycle, today is day 2 of stimming. The meds are really not that bad.
> 
> Hey Michelle! Yep had my scan this morning 8 follicles. Lining was 4 so he says I may not even get AF. I start Stims Sunday night 200mg Follistim and 75mg Menopur. I picked up all my meds and needles and became quite overwhelmed and started balling :cry: Not becuase of the injections (i'm a nurse) but just that this is all seems so real now..I don't know hard to explain. He did say that I can almost count on not having any to freeze. :(
> Next scan set for Thursday the 9th, then the next one is the 14th. Estimated ER on the 16th :wacko: I'm so anxious, nervous and terrified.
> 
> ~AngieClick to expand...

Angie, I felt exactly this way...completely overwhelmed and anxious and yes, terrified. I was severely panicked on both day 1 of Lupron and day 1 of stims. It is a lot. And 7 days into stims, its still a lot. It's a lot of drugs to being taking on board, and a lot of emotion and battle for control and letting things be and not being able to let things be. The best advice I got on these boards is just to take it one day at a time. Try not to digest the process all at once. It helped me to make baggies of each day's drugs so I didn't have to confront the whole process represented by the giant pile of drugs. (Thanks HappyAuntie!!) :hugs::hugs: hon. You're strong enough to do this!


----------



## Stinas

GettingBroody & TTB - Im super excited its almost here. I still dont know exact date, but im guessing monday. They called me today saying I have a yeast infection...just my luck, so my meds are for 3 days and this am she said most likely monday. So we shall see I guess. 

michelle01 - yay for getting started!!! If you think the prenatal makes you sick, take them before bed. I take all my vitamins before bed and it makes a difference.

haj624 - :flower: Glad everything went well!!! If your nervous ask them to check your progesterone levels...tell them you dont feel comfortable stopping them until they do....im sure they will understand...but like the ladies said, im sure they wouldnt take you off of it unless it was safe to. 

Phantom710 - Welcome!!!! God bless you for doing such an amazing thing! I give you tons and tons of credit. Doing something like that makes you an even more amazing person than you already are! :hugs:
Dont worry at all about the meds! They are a piece of cake in my opinion. I have just been exhausted, other than that, they are not as bad as I thought they would be. 


As for me...Doc said ER will most likely be monday now and apparently I have a yeast infection....yay lucky me lol I feel like a walking pharmacy. I had a feeling last night when I went to the bathroom twenty times...im just glad its not a painful one.


----------



## bubumaci

Hi Ladies ... well, guess my birthday wish is just not meant to be :cry: ...
Perhaps round three is the one for me ...

Wishing you all a lovely weekend. Not sure I will be on here much over the next couple of days :wave:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## never2late70

bubumaci said:


> Hi Ladies ... well, guess my birthday wish is just not meant to be :cry: ...
> Perhaps round three is the one for me ...
> 
> Wishing you all a lovely weekend. Not sure I will be on here much over the next couple of days :wave:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Dang it! :hugs:


----------



## Jenn76

never2late70 said:


> Should I be concerned about only having 8 follicles? :nope:
> It's only cd6 so isn't it still early in the game, and isn't that what stims are for?
> 
> I'm making myself crazy :growlmad:

Angie, I only showed 8 follicles on my first visit. I stressed out over it but in the end everything worked out. I also knew going into the cycle we probably wouldn't get any frozen embryos depressing but it is what it is. FX that yours grow and maybe a few more appear. If not you have enough. You will be PUPO in no time! :happydance:


----------



## Stinas

bubumaci - Im sorry!!


----------



## Jenn76

bubumaci said:


> Hi Ladies ... well, guess my birthday wish is just not meant to be :cry: ...
> Perhaps round three is the one for me ...
> 
> Wishing you all a lovely weekend. Not sure I will be on here much over the next couple of days :wave:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Sorry Bubu :cry::hugs: Are you going to do another FET? Third time is a charm right?!


----------



## bubumaci

Yes Jenn, that is the plan. We still have three :cold: so this cycle we are going to go for FET #2. Funny how the number three is lucky in so many languages :)


----------



## never2late70

Jenn76 said:


> never2late70 said:
> 
> 
> Should I be concerned about only having 8 follicles? :nope:
> It's only cd6 so isn't it still early in the game, and isn't that what stims are for?
> 
> I'm making myself crazy :growlmad:
> 
> Angie, I only showed 8 follicles on my first visit. I stressed out over it but in the end everything worked out. I also knew going into the cycle we probably wouldn't get any frozen embryos depressing but it is what it is. FX that yours grow and maybe a few more appear. If not you have enough. You will be PUPO in no time! :happydance:Click to expand...

Super encouraging! Thank you :hugs:


----------



## chellesama

Aww, Bubu, I'm so sorry. I really hope the next FET is it for you. Do you know what the protocol will be for that cycle? Mine was very mild, with no real suppression since the docs thought maybe I responded too well to those meds and it kept the baby from implanting.

Phantom, the legal stuff is probably worse than the side effects of the FET medications. FET is easy-peasy compared to the full IVF meds, very few side effects and they tend to be less intense. Less needle-y too. Have your IPs decided how many they're transferring? Or did I miss that because 5 p.m. is like 5 a.m. for me and I'm not sure why I'm up and online?

Haj - omg, going off the progesterone is nerve-wracking. There may be a change in your discharge, and it may be a sort of peachy-orangey color. It's normal!!! I stoppd crinone at 10+5, but used another a couple days after when the spotting scared me. It was just my body taking over for the meds, though. I hope your twin placentas are pumping out so many hormones that you don't even notice going off!


----------



## drsquid

stinas- ick. when it rains it pours

bubu- *hugs*.. i like 3... my bday is 3/3/73 (nice cause i dont ever have to wonder if they are asking american or european style). and supposedly i was born at 3.33

chelle- hah less needle-y .. love it

haj- if they have never tested your level you may have never needed supplement in the first place.. high progesterone tends to also go along with multiples. when they tested mine it was 279. so i NEVER needed supplements and was more than happy to not take them.


----------



## Swepakepa3

Phantom710 said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome you are going to be a surrogate!! Welcome! Are you using your eggs as well?
> 
> They actually have 6 frozen 5-day embryos from their IVF cycles. They did three cycles with her eggs, and the next three with an egg donror (which these embryos are also from) After 6 cycles for themselves, they found out that due to extensive scar tissue the babies couldn't ever implant. Their last cycle was in April.Click to expand...

welcome!! best of luck



bubumaci said:


> Hi Ladies ... well, guess my birthday wish is just not meant to be :cry: ...
> Perhaps round three is the one for me ...
> 
> Wishing you all a lovely weekend. Not sure I will be on here much over the next couple of days :wave:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

So sorry...... lucky #3


----------



## Swepakepa3

OK ladies.... i kind of freaking out..... so i just went to the bathroom and i'm bleeding..... its a decent amount of blood...... not sure what to make of the situation..... :dohh:


----------



## ksluice

Swepa, has it stopped? If it's a fair amount I think I would call the Dr. :hugs: honey.


----------



## Swepakepa3

Problem is I haven't even had my beta yet.....that's on Monday......I guess I just gotta hang in there and see what tomorrow brings..... Hoping it's a sticky....


----------



## ksluice

ok then, FXed and tons of :dust: to you! stick beanie stick. :dust: 

considering you tested positive just yesterday, i think maybe your just one of those whose period might remain a bit confused at first. its hard for me to believe your hcg could drop enough in 24 hours that your body would suddenly think to bring AF on.


----------



## Phantom710

I'll be doing Lupron, Delestrogen,Estrais (sp), Progesterone Gel, and then a predneszone dose pack, progesterone (injection).

I assume that's all pretty basic?


----------



## hiccups

Bubu so sorry...


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Has anyone heard how MrsC's scan went?


----------



## ksluice

bubumaci said:


> Yes Jenn, that is the plan. We still have three :cold: so this cycle we are going to go for FET #2. Funny how the number three is lucky in so many languages :)

Bubu, Im so sorry. :cry:, but I love that you're rolling right into plan B!! It is going to happen for you, I know it!!


----------



## MoBaby

swepa wish i had some advice for you. I have read about many other women with IVF having bleeding and everything turn out fine. Hope everything is okay! Are you doing crinone vaginal progesterone?


----------



## Swepakepa3

I know it's so strange.... Next three days are gomn be stressful but oh well what I can I do


----------



## Swepakepa3

Yes I am using crinone vaginal progesterone


----------



## oneof14

Swepa, I was told, there is no reason to worry u less your having cramps. Bleeding is quite common. I hope everything works out great. Keep us posted.


----------



## MrsC8776

Hi ladies I'm on my phone so I can't reply to everything that was posted. Will catch up later. Just wanted to update you all. We have twins on board!:cloud9: It's been an amazing day. Thank you all for your support during this time even though we had to change paths. :hugs:


----------



## ksluice

MrsC8776 said:


> Hi ladies I'm on my phone so I can't reply to everything that was posted. Will catch up later. Just wanted to update you all. We have twins on board!:cloud9: It's been an amazing day. Thank you all for your support during this time even though we had to change paths. :hugs:

Wonderful news MrsC!!! Hurray! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## azlissie

Yay for twinkies! I'm so happy for you, MrsC! Hope you got some pics.

Bubu, I'm so sorry it didn't work out - I'll be sending you :dust: for FET #2!

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## MoBaby

Twins!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Stinas

MrsC - OMG thats AMAZING NEWS!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!

Swepakepa3 - I hope its nothing...maybe just some old blood?


----------



## TTB

Welcome Phantom710 - what a wonderful thing you are doing for another couple, hope the process goes well for you! The worst part of the process is the stimming and ER which you won't have to go through, then of course the waiting which is just excruciating lol

never2late70 - I usually have about 8 follicles at the beginning of my cycle and my first cycle had 19 follicles after 5 days of stimming. The drugs seem to make more follicles magically appear :)

bubumaci - I'm so sorry, big :hugs:. Hope your next FET is lucky 3rd for you

haj - I can understand how scary going off the progesterone must be, I would feel exactly the same way. Chat to your doc about your concerns, your rig he knows what he is doing and will help put your mind at ease

Sweepakepa3 - I would call the doc. Let them know you got a positive and have started bleeding, they may want to check your progesterone levels. Hoping everything is ok!

MrsC - wow twins, how exciting and scary at the same time! So glad the scan went well!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Welcome Phantom! I think I remember you from when you were ttc your own lo? I really hope this works out for you - being a surrogate is such a brave thing to do :thumbup:

MrsC - twins!!! :baby::baby: Fantastic news!! Congrats again! :wohoo:

Bubu - so so sorry hon :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Swepa - am keeping my fingers and toes firmly crossed that everything is ok and there is nothing for you to worry about. Are you still bleeding? If so I would do like TTB suggested and ring your dr just in case they want to see you...

Girls, I am off on hols today for 2 weeks so not sure if I'll get a chance to check in here every now and then. 
Good luck to all of you who are just starting stimms - I think some of you will probably be PUPO by the time I get back!:dance: 
Jenn, hoping to see your bfp on my return!:dust: 

See you all soon!:hi:


----------



## Jenn76

Swepakepa3 said:


> OK ladies.... i kind of freaking out..... so i just went to the bathroom and i'm bleeding..... its a decent amount of blood...... not sure what to make of the situation..... :dohh:

I think you should call the doctor as well, if you are still bleeding. It could be nothing as bleeding in the early phase of pregnancy is normal. I have a friend tha had her menstral for the first few months. :hugs: 



MrsC8776 said:


> Hi ladies I'm on my phone so I can't reply to everything that was posted. Will catch up later. Just wanted to update you all. We have twins on board!:cloud9: It's been an amazing day. Thank you all for your support during this time even though we had to change paths. :hugs:

MrsC Congratulations!!!! I'm so glad that your hubby was able to be home for this news.



never2late70 said:


> Jenn76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never2late70 said:
> 
> 
> Should I be concerned about only having 8 follicles? :nope:
> It's only cd6 so isn't it still early in the game, and isn't that what stims are for?
> 
> I'm making myself crazy :growlmad:
> 
> Angie, I only showed 8 follicles on my first visit. I stressed out over it but in the end everything worked out. I also knew going into the cycle we probably wouldn't get any frozen embryos depressing but it is what it is. FX that yours grow and maybe a few more appear. If not you have enough. You will be PUPO in no time! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Super encouraging! Thank you :hugs:Click to expand...

So I think I just got my :bfp: I am definitely seeing double. So it looks like my 8 follicles, 4 eggs, and 2 blasts were enough for me. Maybe sometimes less is more.


----------



## bubumaci

chellesama said:


> Aww, Bubu, I'm so sorry. I really hope the next FET is it for you. Do you know what the protocol will be for that cycle? Mine was very mild, with no real suppression since the docs thought maybe I responded too well to those meds and it kept the baby from implanting.

Hi Chellasama :wave: Thank you! Well this FET I had to do absolutely nothing. Only on the day they thawed, started with the crinone, which I had to take until the second negative blood test. So no suppression, nothing and I guess, that this cycle will be no different...



drsquid said:


> stinas- ick. when it rains it pours
> 
> bubu- *hugs*.. i like 3... my bday is 3/3/73 (nice cause i dont ever have to wonder if they are asking american or european style). and supposedly i was born at 3.33

:)



MrsC8776 said:


> Hi ladies I'm on my phone so I can't reply to everything that was posted. Will catch up later. Just wanted to update you all. We have twins on board!:cloud9: It's been an amazing day. Thank you all for your support during this time even though we had to change paths. :hugs:

Ahhh, MrsC - that is so exciting! Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Jenn76

So here is my hpt from a couple hours ago. I know it is still early, 5dp5dt, but I have been getting negative results since Wednesday and on Monday when I did my trigger test before my ET the line was verrry faint so I don't think this could be trigger. I still have 11 days until my beta. 

Broody: Thanks for thinking of me, I think you brought me good luck!! I hope you have a great vacation. Some R and R before your big day.
 



Attached Files:







hpt.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## bubumaci

Congratulations Jenn! :happydance: definitely looks like a lovely :bfp: :)


----------



## Swepakepa3

Congrats jenn def two lines there!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Jenn! Congrats!


----------



## Jenn76

Swepakepa3 said:


> Congrats jenn def two lines there!!!

Thanks. How are you feeling??? Did the bleeding stop?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Congratulations Jenn!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## never2late70

Congratulations Jenn and MrsC :happydance:

Thank you all for the encouraging words! :winkwink:


AF just showed (barely there) and I start stims tomorrow night. :thumbup:

I have to go back and write down some names on here so I can answer back personally. Fastest growing and moving thread ever!

Prayers and Blessings,
~Angie


----------



## Phantom710

Broody-- I remember you as well!!! :) 

Hope all you ladies are feeling good today :)


----------



## TTB

GettingBroody - enjoy your holiday, try to take you mind of ttc and ivf

Jen76 - congratulations! That looks like good bfp for 5dp5dt. Thats a long time to wait for your beta :( 8 was a good number, my mantra is quality over quantity :)


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Bubu- I'm so sorry !!

Jenn- Congrats that's fantastic!


----------



## ksluice

Jenn76 said:


> So here is my hpt from a couple hours ago. I know it is still early, 5dp5dt, but I have been getting negative results since Wednesday and on Monday when I did my trigger test before my ET the line was verrry faint so I don't think this could be trigger. I still have 11 days until my beta.
> 
> Broody: Thanks for thinking of me, I think you brought me good luck!! I hope you have a great vacation. Some R and R before your big day.

:happydance::happydance: congrats Jenn!!! I think you might need to POAS lots more for the next 11 days :flower:


----------



## Swepakepa3

Jenn76 said:


> Swepakepa3 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats jenn def two lines there!!!
> 
> Thanks. How are you feeling??? Did the bleeding stop?Click to expand...

No, it's even getting onto my pad now, I called the office, they told me to take tylenol for my cramps..... And to take it easy until my beta on monday... Feet up..... If it gets worse to call and speak to md on call.... I'm going to NYC tomorrow overnight for a show it's going to be hard to
Limit my activity....

Thanks for all the concerns


----------



## MrsC8776

I'm so sorry but this may end up being the longest post ever. I want to stay on top of things with you girls so I hope I have got every one for the past two days. 



teapot said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can I hop onboard here? :flower: Been on another thread but it's really quiet! I was thinking there MUST be more ppl cycling at the mo, 'cos with IVF#1 there was lots!
> 
> I'm on IVF#2, LP, day 10 of stims with Gonal F. Follie scan yesterday showed 6, poss 8 follies (I have an ovary that hides). Another scan tomorrow & they will tell me if EC is Mon or Tues next week. :thumbup:
> 
> I will have a read back now & see how ye are all doing... :hugs:
> 
> Teapot x

:hi: Welcome and good luck! 



michelle01 said:


> Almost - :hugs: hope things work out so you can keep going!
> 
> I got the go ahead!! I start my stimming tonight :dance: And back on Monday for a follow-up. Crazy how the last time I called and they told me I had to take the next available appt and then I called today and someone else answered the phone and asked me what time I wanted to come in :huh: I certainly didn't question it and was able to get a later morning appointment :)

Yay for getting started!! Good luck on Monday. 



azlissie said:


> Michelle, I'm so glad you're getting started! I hope the next 8-12 days fly by for you! When is your first monitoring appt?
> 
> I had my u/s today and it looks like things are good to go with my FET. They wanted my lining to be at least 8mm and mine was 11 - how is that even possible after bleeding for two weeks straight?? I guess that estrace must be pretty powerful stuff! I'm staying on estrace for the time being and starting PIO tomorrow night - FET is scheduled for Weds afternoon!
> 
> Here's my problem - I don't want to get my hopes up that this will work because I was so crushed when the first round didn't, but then I want to have a positive attitude. How can I do both at once???

You will be able to manage all the emotions. I know it may seem hard right now but when the time comes you will be ok. You should at least be a little optimistic for this cycle. FET's have a high success rate. I know you don't want to get your hopes up but it's one of those moments where you just have to take a leap of faith. With all that said, good luck on Wednesday! 



haj624 said:


> hey ladies, i cant do personals because I'm on my phone but I just wanted to say I'm so glad everyone is moving along so well and hugs to the ladies that have had some setbacks. My doctors appt went well the other day...unfortunately I have to wait 4 weeks to go back now :( I get like withdrawals lol. Also my doctor told me I can stop my progesterone suppositories, which I am super duper nervous about!!!

haj I bet that is nerve wracking. If they say it will be ok you should trust them. Like someone else said (forgot who now :dohh:) if they never took your levels its hard to say if you needed it or not.



Phantom710 said:


> Hi ALL! Can I join? I'm kind of late to the race, but you'll see why below. Hehe :)
> 
> I will be starting IVF Meds in (roughly) the next week or two.
> 
> I am going to be a surrogate for a great couple, and we've just finished legal, so we're looking at an Early September transfer of two little embryos :)
> 
> I know you are all doing IVF for yourselves.... but this is the closet group I could find that I could join? :)

Welcome! :hi: I think it is great what you are doing. Fx everything goes well. 



never2late70 said:


> michelle01 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Phantom!! Nobody judges here! What meds will you be taking? I just started my second fresh cycle, today is day 2 of stimming. The meds are really not that bad.
> 
> Hey Michelle! Yep had my scan this morning 8 follicles. Lining was 4 so he says I may not even get AF. I start Stims Sunday night 200mg Follistim and 75mg Menopur. I picked up all my meds and needles and became quite overwhelmed and started balling :cry: Not becuase of the injections (i'm a nurse) but just that this is all seems so real now..I don't know hard to explain. He did say that I can almost count on not having any to freeze. :(
> Next scan set for Thursday the 9th, then the next one is the 14th. Estimated ER on the 16th :wacko: I'm so anxious, nervous and terrified.
> 
> Prayers and Blessings!
> ~AngieClick to expand...

Yay for starting stims on Sunday! Good luck on Thursday and fx for lots of follies in the end.



Stinas said:


> As for me...Doc said ER will most likely be monday now and apparently I have a yeast infection....yay lucky me lol I feel like a walking pharmacy. I had a feeling last night when I went to the bathroom twenty times...im just glad its not a painful one.

Sorry about the YI. Good luck on Monday and fx for many eggs! 



bubumaci said:


> Hi Ladies ... well, guess my birthday wish is just not meant to be :cry: ...
> Perhaps round three is the one for me ...
> 
> Wishing you all a lovely weekend. Not sure I will be on here much over the next couple of days :wave:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

:hugs: I'm so sorry. I was really hoping for you. 



Swepakepa3 said:


> OK ladies.... i kind of freaking out..... so i just went to the bathroom and i'm bleeding..... its a decent amount of blood...... not sure what to make of the situation..... :dohh:

There are so many people who spot during the first trimester. Try to take it easy and keep your feet up. 



Jenn76 said:


> So here is my hpt from a couple hours ago. I know it is still early, 5dp5dt, but I have been getting negative results since Wednesday and on Monday when I did my trigger test before my ET the line was verrry faint so I don't think this could be trigger. I still have 11 days until my beta.
> 
> Broody: Thanks for thinking of me, I think you brought me good luck!! I hope you have a great vacation. Some R and R before your big day.

:happydance: Congrats!! 

Ok I think I got everyone. If I missed anything I'm very sorry, please remind me if theres something on the front page that is missing. 

AFM~ I wanted to thank you all for all your sweet comments. We are very excited for everything to come. I have a scan with my OB on the 14 and one on the 16th with the RE. This will be the last time seeing the RE and I'll admit that I'm a little sad. Also I have a massive cyst that I now know caused some horrible pain two weeks ago. The thing is about 70mm x 50-60mm. I just have to wait that out and take it really easy. If it bursts I could be in some horrible pain again. He did give me a picture in case I end up in the ER because of it. :wacko: Pictures are in my journal if anyone is interested.


----------



## almosthere

yay jenn congrats!!!


----------



## Jenn76

Swepakepa3 said:


> Jenn76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swepakepa3 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats jenn def two lines there!!!
> 
> Thanks. How are you feeling??? Did the bleeding stop?Click to expand...
> 
> No, it's even getting onto my pad now, I called the office, they told me to take tylenol for my cramps..... And to take it easy until my beta on monday... Feet up..... If it gets worse to call and speak to md on call.... I'm going to NYC tomorrow overnight for a show it's going to be hard to
> Limit my activity....
> 
> Thanks for all the concernsClick to expand...

I really hope its just your little sticky bean implanting. Have you taken more htps? New York sound like a good distraction hopefully you can still put your feet up. Good Luck on Monday. I hope you get a high number.


----------



## ksluice

I hope you have a great time in NYC Swepa. Its a great city to have folks wait on you hand and foot, so hopefully you can combined the trip with lots of rest too :thumbup:


----------



## MrsC8776

ksluice said:


> I found this answer on babyzone from a doc...
> 
> "A corpus luteal cyst is just an exaggerated corpus luteum, and it is completely normal. If it were to be removed by surgery, you would miscarry, so it's best that it remain, of course. It'll fizzle out on its own by about 10-12 weeks, so fret not. By the time it's gone, your placenta will be making enough progesterone.
> 
> Sometimes a cyst can get very large, causing pain. If it gets too big, it can twist on itself --called "torsion," which can endanger your ovary. But in 22 years of practice, I've never seen torsion from a corpus luteal cyst."

Thank you, there was no talk at all of removing it. Just watching it and hoping it shrinks or bursts. I have to take it easy and just wait it out.


----------



## michelle01

MrsC - congrats on your twins, how exciting. This thread is booming with twins :)

Jenn - congrats, I see two lines!!

Never - I know this whole process can be so overwheling. Glad AF started and yay, you start tomorrow!!! 

I am on day three of stimming and I am really cramping. I don't remember having this many cramps last cycle. I am now taking my vitamins before bed since they are making me so sick.


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats Jenn! Definitely not trigger at 12 day past trigger with a line that good. Especially since you were getting negatives.

MrsC I've said it before but yay!

AFM: Been very barfy.


----------



## MrsC8776

michelle01 said:


> MrsC - congrats on your twins, how exciting. This thread is booming with twins :)
> 
> Jenn - congrats, I see two lines!!
> 
> Never - I know this whole process can be so overwheling. Glad AF started and yay, you start tomorrow!!!
> 
> I am on day three of stimming and I am really cramping. I don't remember having this many cramps last cycle. I am now taking my vitamins before bed since they are making me so sick.

Thank you! There are so many twins coming up lately. Sorry to hear you are cramping. 



Kelly9 said:


> Congrats Jenn! Definitely not trigger at 12 day past trigger with a line that good. Especially since you were getting negatives.
> 
> MrsC I've said it before but yay!
> 
> AFM: Been very barfy.

Thanks again! Yuck for feeling barfy.


----------



## azlissie

Jenn, huge congrats!! I can't believe you're still so far away from your beta - can you call them & say you got a pos HPT and would like to come in earlier?

Kelly, sorry about the ms - that doesn't sound fun at all!


----------



## Stinas

GettingBroody - Have a wonderful trip!!!

Jenn76 - :happydance: Whoohooo how exciting! Congrats! 

never2late70 - Good luck with starting stims!!!! 

Swepakepa3 - Enjoy the show!! I really hope the bleeding ends up being nothing. Try to take it easy and have a good night out. I know easier said than done, but it wont hurt to try. :hugs::flower:

MrsC8776 - I hope it just goes away slowly and does not bother you!

Kelly9 - Hope the barf feeling goes away soon!


Hope all the rest of the ladies are doing good!!!

As for me....I triggered tonight!!! Let me tell you how nervous I was! OMG...When I get nervous I poop...sorry for the TMI, but its true....but I have to be super nervous...well it happened tonight lol I forgot to pull back the needle to see if there was blood, but oh well....is it really that important? I was just too nervous and I forgot. It was not as bad as I made it out to be. The pinch on my belly was actually stronger than my butt. I have a Kim Kardashian butt, so its pretty juicy, maybe thats why it didnt hurt? That what my husband thinks lol Im sure the progesterone will be a little more intense, but it is what it is at this point. 
ER is monday morning! I have 9 follicles on each side....she said my uterus is picture perfect. I know we are going to get a good amount of eggs, but im just nervous about if they become embryos. She said she has done many cases like mine and she has never seen a case where there were none. Ill be praying a lot this week. 
I told my very close friend tonight what we are going though. I didnt want to, but she knew something was up and also saw my crazy purple blue veins, and got worried. It kind of made me feel a bit better by telling her actually. She was very supportive. Overall, it was not as bad of a night...glad I took the night off of work.


----------



## MrsC8776

Stinas said:


> GettingBroody - Have a wonderful trip!!!
> 
> Jenn76 - :happydance: Whoohooo how exciting! Congrats!
> 
> never2late70 - Good luck with starting stims!!!!
> 
> Swepakepa3 - Enjoy the show!! I really hope the bleeding ends up being nothing. Try to take it easy and have a good night out. I know easier said than done, but it wont hurt to try. :hugs::flower:
> 
> MrsC8776 - I hope it just goes away slowly and does not bother you!
> 
> Kelly9 - Hope the barf feeling goes away soon!
> 
> 
> Hope all the rest of the ladies are doing good!!!
> 
> As for me....I triggered tonight!!! Let me tell you how nervous I was! OMG...When I get nervous I poop...sorry for the TMI, but its true....but I have to be super nervous...well it happened tonight lol I forgot to pull back the needle to see if there was blood, but oh well....is it really that important? I was just too nervous and I forgot. It was not as bad as I made it out to be. The pinch on my belly was actually stronger than my butt. I have a Kim Kardashian butt, so its pretty juicy, maybe thats why it didnt hurt? That what my husband thinks lol Im sure the progesterone will be a little more intense, but it is what it is at this point.
> ER is monday morning! I have 9 follicles on each side....she said my uterus is picture perfect. I know we are going to get a good amount of eggs, but im just nervous about if they become embryos. She said she has done many cases like mine and she has never seen a case where there were none. Ill be praying a lot this week.
> I told my very close friend tonight what we are going though. I didnt want to, but she knew something was up and also saw my crazy purple blue veins, and got worried. It kind of made me feel a bit better by telling her actually. She was very supportive. Overall, it was not as bad of a night...glad I took the night off of work.

Yay for trigger! I must admit that you gave me a good laugh with your post. You are a funny woman. Anyways... I bet it felt nice to be able to tell your friend. Its always great to have that added support. I think we all worry about people judging us over all this when really we aren't doing anything wrong. Fx for many eggs!


----------



## Stinas

MrsC - Thank you! lol Sometimes you just have to laugh at your own situation...as shitty as it is, its nice to have a good laugh. Cant be depressed all the time.
I am really keen on keeping my private life private...I dont like people knowing too much...I cant stand gossipers. I know IVF is nothing to be ashamed about, but keeping it to myself is something I like, but then again, I want to educate ignorant people. For instance, my MIL....about a year ago we were at a shower that the girl was having twins....we all had a hunch that she did IVF, but I didnt care. Now my MIL said something which was totally old school and ignorant. Now she admits her wrong doing because look at her now, her own son is going through it. 
I guess if I ever hear someone say something stupid I will explain it to them better...hopefully make them feel stupid for their ignorance, but I guess its all we can do. 
Sorry for my rant....im very talkative tonight lol


----------



## haj624

drsquid said:


> stinas- ick. when it rains it pours
> 
> bubu- *hugs*.. i like 3... my bday is 3/3/73 (nice cause i dont ever have to wonder if they are asking american or european style). and supposedly i was born at 3.33
> 
> chelle- hah less needle-y .. love it
> 
> haj- if they have never tested your level you may have never needed supplement in the first place.. high progesterone tends to also go along with multiples. when they tested mine it was 279. so i NEVER needed supplements and was more than happy to not take them.

When i first got pregnant I was doing the shots and they said mine was like 18 and they wanted it over 20 but no one has checked since then as far as i know.



MrsC8776 said:


> Hi ladies I'm on my phone so I can't reply to everything that was posted. Will catch up later. Just wanted to update you all. We have twins on board!:cloud9: It's been an amazing day. Thank you all for your support during this time even though we had to change paths. :hugs:

OMG Mrs. C, how exciting I am beyond thrilled for you!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


Jenn76 said:


> So here is my hpt from a couple hours ago. I know it is still early, 5dp5dt, but I have been getting negative results since Wednesday and on Monday when I did my trigger test before my ET the line was verrry faint so I don't think this could be trigger. I still have 11 days until my beta.
> 
> Broody: Thanks for thinking of me, I think you brought me good luck!! I hope you have a great vacation. Some R and R before your big day.

Thats A BFP!!!



bubu-I'm so sorry!!!

sweet-try not to stress


----------



## teapot

Hi Ladies,

Just popped on quickly, things have really sped up the last couple of days. After my scan on Fri, they booked EC for Tues.

However they then phoned on Friday eve and said I needed to go back for another scan on Sat. The upshot is, I triggered last night and EC is tomorrow morning! OMG!

Bit scared now, although DH is looking forward to his 'moment to shine' ha ha

Hope you are all well and best wishes to all. Will catch up on everyone's progress this evening. xxx


----------



## almosthere

Just popping in to say hello and to wish everyone luck continuing on with their IVF journeys!! Sorry to those who are feeling icky and/or crampy...

AFM I am going in for my SIS test tomorrow, and will hopefully know if I can continue on my first IVF cycle with financial coverage or not by Friday..if not, I will most likely not start a new first ivf cycle until September and have my procedures in October..(as I am sure they will continue to be a pain (my insurance) and have me do a HSG tests...)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

almost---FX for you that it goes by fast all the testing etc. Sorry you didn't get to begin yet but hang onto hope its coming just give it a few more weeks! Lots of love your way!!

My chart looks like my October 2011 chart WEIRD...I was on Clomid then!!Weird :)


----------



## ksluice

teapot said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just popped on quickly, things have really sped up the last couple of days. After my scan on Fri, they booked EC for Tues.
> 
> However they then phoned on Friday eve and said I needed to go back for another scan on Sat. The upshot is, I triggered last night and EC is tomorrow morning! OMG!
> 
> Bit scared now, although DH is looking forward to his 'moment to shine' ha ha
> 
> Hope you are all well and best wishes to all. Will catch up on everyone's progress this evening. xxx

GL teapot! I go for a scan tomorrow am, so I'll think of you during...we won't be going through ER together, but something like that. :flower: 

It's a proud moment for your DH :haha:


----------



## Stinas

teapot - We are on the same schedule!!!!! I go in tom as well!!! Good luck!!! 

almosthere - I hope they cover you and you are able to continue now. 


I am super excited to not have to inject myself today!!!! One needle free day! My belly and butt are thanking me lol 
ER is tom! :happydance: Tuesday I will know how many embryos we have and ET is probably sat! my beta will be Aug 20. :happydance: 
Its sooooooo nice to have a set schedule with a possible outcome. Such a relief after all we have been through this year. Crazy to think how fast it has gone. 

Hope everyone is well!!! :hugs::flower:


----------



## MoBaby

Good luck tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I agree GOODLUCK tomorrow :) praying all goes well!


----------



## oneof14

Congrats Mrsc and Jen, so excited for you two.

Ladies quick question, I am supposed to go for baseline on cd2. Well I started spotting yesterday (not full bleed) but did have cramps so I didn't call yesterday cd1, today I'm bleeding the same way and now I'm wondering if this is just what my AF is going to be this month after the pill and lupron. 

I'm definitely going to the dr tomorrow for baseline but I'm fearing now that today was my CD2 and shouldve gone in today. I'm so concerned I messed this up before even starting. Any toughts or comments would help. Thank you.


----------



## ShortyA22

Good luck Stinas!!!!!


----------



## drsquid

one of- if you are on lupron there is no real day 1 day 2 etc. it will keep you from really cycling. i was meant to go on day 2 but my period was late and i was going out of town. turned out it didnt matter. i was on the lupron for a week out of town too then came back for a baseline. the whole idea is to get a scan before you start stims and to make sure you are downregulated. you could stay on lupron now for ages and wouldnt really cycle.. itd stay day 1 if that makes any sense. so no biggie on the days. also, dont be surprised if you start bleeding again in a week or so. no one warned me. lupron super thins your lining and you bleed from it being so thin

teapot and stinas- good luck tomorrow


----------



## oneof14

Thanks squid, I feel much better! I'll let you know how my scan/blood goes tomorrow an if I can start stimming!


----------



## Jenn76

*Angie: *Yeah for starting stims. It's amazing how fast time passes when you get to that point.

*Ksluice:* I totally plan on testing daily. I did a clear blue easy one today and got a solid plus within a minute or two. Tomorrow I am going to try digital. BTW I absolutely love your profile pic! How are the stims going now? You must be getting close.

*MrsC: *Wow that is quite the cyst!! Stupid cysts constantly wrecking havoc on our lives. I hope it shrinks rather then bursts. Babies look good, you must be so excited. 

*Michelle:* Sorry the med are making you feel bad, I was lucky to only have headaches but at times they were debilitating. Not much longer for you now. 

*Azlissie:* They are pretty adamant about waiting until the 16 days. I stated to them that I knew the trigger would be gone before that and that a HPT would tell us before but they went on and on about false positives. At this point I am okay with it since I can test on my own before then and my beta should be a good number by that time so it will give me reassurance. After that then it is only three weeks until my first sonogram and I can hear the heartbeat. :happydance:

*Stinas:* Congrats on triggering. Good Luck with your ER tomorrow!! Sounds like you have a great amount of follicles so don't worry there will be enough. How many are you planning on putting back?

*Teapot:* Yeah for triggering!!! Good Luck with your ER tomorrow!!

*Andrea: *How are you feeling now? Did you make it through without calling your doc?

*Oneof: * Good Luck with your test tomorrow. Hopefully you start stims tomorrow.


----------



## MrsC8776

teapot said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just popped on quickly, things have really sped up the last couple of days. After my scan on Fri, they booked EC for Tues.
> 
> However they then phoned on Friday eve and said I needed to go back for another scan on Sat. The upshot is, I triggered last night and EC is tomorrow morning! OMG!
> 
> Bit scared now, although DH is looking forward to his 'moment to shine' ha ha
> 
> Hope you are all well and best wishes to all. Will catch up on everyone's progress this evening. xxx

:happydance: Good luck tomorrow! 



almosthere said:


> Just popping in to say hello and to wish everyone luck continuing on with their IVF journeys!! Sorry to those who are feeling icky and/or crampy...
> 
> AFM I am going in for my SIS test tomorrow, and will hopefully know if I can continue on my first IVF cycle with financial coverage or not by Friday..if not, I will most likely not start a new first ivf cycle until September and have my procedures in October..(as I am sure they will continue to be a pain (my insurance) and have me do a HSG tests...)

I hope the test goes well tomorrow and your insurance stops being a pain. 



Stinas said:


> teapot - We are on the same schedule!!!!! I go in tom as well!!! Good luck!!!
> 
> almosthere - I hope they cover you and you are able to continue now.
> 
> 
> I am super excited to not have to inject myself today!!!! One needle free day! My belly and butt are thanking me lol
> ER is tom! :happydance: Tuesday I will know how many embryos we have and ET is probably sat! my beta will be Aug 20. :happydance:
> Its sooooooo nice to have a set schedule with a possible outcome. Such a relief after all we have been through this year. Crazy to think how fast it has gone.
> 
> Hope everyone is well!!! :hugs::flower:

Yay for a needle free day! Good luck tomorrow for you as well! I look forward to all the updates. 



oneof14 said:


> Congrats Mrsc and Jen, so excited for you two.
> 
> Ladies quick question, I am supposed to go for baseline on cd2. Well I started spotting yesterday (not full bleed) but did have cramps so I didn't call yesterday cd1, today I'm bleeding the same way and now I'm wondering if this is just what my AF is going to be this month after the pill and lupron.
> 
> I'm definitely going to the dr tomorrow for baseline but I'm fearing now that today was my CD2 and shouldve gone in today. I'm so concerned I messed this up before even starting. Any toughts or comments would help. Thank you.

Thank you One! Can't baselines be done between CD1-3? Thats how it is at my clinic. I would think that everything will be ok. I hope all goes well tomorrow. You didn't mess anything up and it will all go great! :thumbup:


----------



## haj624

my 13 week belly!!!
 



Attached Files:







photo (13).jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 29


----------



## MoBaby

Cute!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Very cute! Thats such a great idea haj.


----------



## Stinas

Thank you ladies!!! 
I am getting nervous now. 

Jenn76 - Thank you!! Im not sure yet. I guess it all depends on how many embryos we make. I am leaning more towards two, but Im not 100% sure yet. 

haj624 - You look great!!:flower:


----------



## MrsC8776

Stinas said:


> Thank you ladies!!!
> I am getting nervous now.
> 
> Jenn76 - Thank you!! Im not sure yet. I guess it all depends on how many embryos we make. I am leaning more towards two, but Im not 100% sure yet.
> 
> haj624 - You look great!!:flower:

You are almost there! Please let us know how it goes when you can. Tons of luck being wished your way. Also I forget are you using frozen swimmers or fresh?


----------



## Stinas

I will!! Thank you!


----------



## drsquid

ive been taking pics every week. cutting my head off though cause i hate pics of me. a front and a side in the same sports bra and shorts.


----------



## MrsC8776

drsquid~ I do the same thing. I use sports bras and and a pair of capris. I have had to buy new sports bras since I started though so I'm rotating between 4 colors. I only do side view and also cut my head off.


----------



## Stinas

MrsC - We are using frozen sperm we got from the TESE.


----------



## ksluice

Jenn76 said:


> *Ksluice:* I totally plan on testing daily. I did a clear blue easy one today and got a solid plus within a minute or two. Tomorrow I am going to try digital. BTW I absolutely love your profile pic! How are the stims going now? You must be getting close.

Thanks Jenn--That's our furbaby Woody. I do believe he might be the cutest dog ever, but I am prejudiced, and he had just gotten his haircut that day so he wasn't too stinky yet. He does get very stinky.

AFM: The stims are progressing, they reduced my dose yesterday and I go in for another scan tomorrow. We'll see. FXed.


----------



## ksluice

Stinas said:


> teapot - We are on the same schedule!!!!! I go in tom as well!!! Good luck!!!
> 
> almosthere - I hope they cover you and you are able to continue now.
> 
> 
> I am super excited to not have to inject myself today!!!! One needle free day! My belly and butt are thanking me lol
> ER is tom! :happydance: Tuesday I will know how many embryos we have and ET is probably sat! my beta will be Aug 20. :happydance:
> Its sooooooo nice to have a set schedule with a possible outcome. Such a relief after all we have been through this year. Crazy to think how fast it has gone.
> 
> Hope everyone is well!!! :hugs::flower:

GL Stinas!! I understand exactly what you mean about having a set schedule--I'm totally jealous! I guess the answers just come when they come in this damn process :winkwink:


----------



## drsquid

ksluice= he is pretty adorable. something about when animals twist their heads upside down and peer at you.


----------



## Jenn76

haj624 said:


> my 13 week belly!!!

Adorable pic! Two sweet little peaches growing away. I wish I would do that but I am with drsquid I hate photo's of myself.


----------



## jchic

Hey ladies! 

Anyone on the estrogen priming protocol? Did the estrogen delay your AF?


----------



## TTB

Stinas & teapot - how exciting, lots of luck for today!

almostthere - hope the test goes well today

oneof14 - good luck for your scan today!

kslucie - good luck for your scan tomorrow

AFM - I have my appt today, getting the results back from all those tests and find out what the plan is next. Fingers crossed that if they find anything, it is something easy to fix.


----------



## haj624

Thanks ladies :)

Drsquid and Mrs.C thats pretty funny bc i would never take pics of myself in just a sports bra and post it anywhere


----------



## michelle01

Stinas - Good Luck with your ER!!!

Teapot - Hope everything went great for your EC!!

Almost - the time will go quickly and September/October will be here before you know it! The hardest part of this process is the waiting.

One - did you get your scan? And when do you start your stims?

Jenn - I noticed when I do too much I seem to cramp more; luckily for my job I sit all day, so that is more relaxing then my weekends of running around. How are you feeling?

Haj - Cute picture :) I love that you are doing those belly shots and I hope to be doing the same soon!!

Ksluice - How many days have you been stimming for? Sounds like you are close :)

Jchic - How are things going?

Never - How did your first day of stimming go? How are you feeling?

I went for my scan today, she said my biggest follie is just over 13mm, I saw her writing down a few at 10, 8 and 7. I have to wait for the official report from the nurse later today. I am not sure if 13mm is good for day 5 or if I should be seeing a few larger ones? Guess I will find out.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I love the piccy haj!!!

I remember TTC with you and this is the best gift ever to watch ladies blossom :) So happy for you darling!! Congrats on 2nd TRI :)


----------



## haj624

thank you its a breath of relief. this time though i have to wait 4 weeks for my next drs. appt. this is the longest ive gone without seeing them and i already can tell its going to drive me nuts and its only been a week lol


----------



## bubumaci

Michelle - I think that sounds fine for day 5. I can't quite remember my sizes any more, I wrote them in here at the time. But you still have another 5 days or so of stimming to go, so I think that sounds very positive.


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies just popping in real quick to update-they found a polyp on my uterus and obgyn says this delays IVF as they need to surgically remove it,...I feel like giving up at this point, just so defeated...it is always one negative thing to another...when am I going to get good news for once?!


----------



## jchic

Hi Almost! 

UGH, I am sorry. I know all about roadblocks and how difficult they are. When will they remove the polyp? This should only delay you about 4 weeks or so


----------



## almosthere

I am not sure-the SIS results need to be sent over to my FS office as it was done else where. I think I am going to leave a voicemail to my FS and ask him if I should just stop my BCPs....until then I am just going to have to wait to schedule surgery, as it seems smarter than taking meds to make it go away as I read they can grow back right after stopping the meds!!


----------



## haj624

Chin up almost!


----------



## almosthere

thanks....feeling SO BLOATED right now...but no idea why, only cramping/bleeding are known symptoms after SIS supposidly..


----------



## drsquid

almost- while a polyp is a pain.. since it just grows from the lining and not the muscle it requires less healing time and is unlikely to cause any problems once removed (ie there is no risk of weakened uterus wall). as much as it sucks, hopefully this is the straw that has been breaking the camel's back =) waiting is the suck though. fingers crossed for you


----------



## michelle01

Almost - Sorry about the news, but it is better to remove it then going through with a cycle that may not work because of it. I had a polyp removed and it was a pretty simple procedure. :hug: This process is not easy and unfortunately it seems you have to get through the roadblocks, but in the end it will be worth it!


----------



## Phantom710

Stinas- gl with ER! Today, right?

haj- cute bump, and great idea!

almost- so sorry for the bad news, I hope it gets taken care of ASAP so you can move on from it.


AFM-- I'll be checking my mail box contantly for the next week or so. My agency is a bit slow to communicate it seems lately, as all the surrogates are getting the meds in the mail before they get the letter saying to look out for them. As soon as the parent send in the contract today, Legal will send the approval to start meds to the fertility clinic. I hope it's soon, I'm going nuts.


Have a great day everyone!


----------



## never2late70

michelle01 said:


> Stinas - Good Luck with your ER!!!
> 
> Teapot - Hope everything went great for your EC!!
> 
> Almost - the time will go quickly and September/October will be here before you know it! The hardest part of this process is the waiting.
> 
> One - did you get your scan? And when do you start your stims?
> 
> Jenn - I noticed when I do too much I seem to cramp more; luckily for my job I sit all day, so that is more relaxing then my weekends of running around. How are you feeling?
> 
> Haj - Cute picture :) I love that you are doing those belly shots and I hope to be doing the same soon!!
> 
> Ksluice - How many days have you been stimming for? Sounds like you are close :)
> 
> Jchic - How are things going?
> 
> Never - How did your first day of stimming go? How are you feeling?
> 
> I went for my scan today, she said my biggest follie is just over 13mm, I saw her writing down a few at 10, 8 and 7. I have to wait for the official report from the nurse later today. I am not sure if 13mm is good for day 5 or if I should be seeing a few larger ones? Guess I will find out.

The injections were a piece of cake. The problem I am having now is that I am bleeding soooo bad, and I have the worst cramps ever! When I had my baseline Friday my Dr said " your lining is 4 so I doubt you will even have a period and if you do it will most likely be light spotting" WTH!!?? I have NEVER bled or cramped this bad. I started Saturday morning. Is this normal? :dohh:

I put a call into his office sso we shall see..I'm so scared :nope:


----------



## michelle01

Never - The cramping is normal; I am cramping so bad right now all day long and the bloating is starting today for me. I was fine all weekend and then all of a sudden today, I look a few months pg already. Luckily I started wearing baggy shirts so nobody would notice! I don't think the bleeding is anything to worry about. I am still bleeding a little bit and my period started on 7/31. So happy you started :) It is going to go so fast now! I cannot believe I am on day 5 already of stims.


----------



## never2late70

michelle01 said:


> Never - The cramping is normal; I am cramping so bad right now all day long and the bloating is starting today for me. I was fine all weekend and then all of a sudden today, I look a few months pg already. Luckily I started wearing baggy shirts so nobody would notice! I don't think the bleeding is anything to worry about. I am still bleeding a little bit and my period started on 7/31. So happy you started :) It is going to go so fast now! I cannot believe I am on day 5 already of stims.

Thanks Michelle. I am just terrified of all of this bleeding and cramping :cry:


----------



## almosthere

never-glad you called about your bleeding and cramping-hope it is normal and that all is well!!


----------



## Swepakepa3

So the bleeding continues...... I just went for my beta won't have results until tomorrow..... However i just did another digital test and it says not pregnant this time.... I dunno what to think..... What a disappointment.....


----------



## michelle01

Swepakepa - :hugs: I hope you get some good news with your beta!


----------



## Stinas

Hi ladies!!!!! ER went well today!! 12 eggs!!! I thought there would be more, but, 12 is more than good for me! 
I fell asleep once we got home...just woke up. I am pretty shocked actually...I thought I would be in a lot more pain. I dont want to jix it now, but i just have a little pressure down there. I have some gas too and when I do I feel a pinch down there. Every so often I get a sharp pain, but other than that, im good to go! Im afraid to move in certain ways when I walk because of the fullness, but it was sooo not worth the anxiety. That was a great nap! lol I got two spots on the granny pad they gave me, other than that, clear as a whistle. I was thinking, like all this money we spend there, cant they buy Always pads? Why use pads from the 70s? I was walking like a duck it was sooo thick lol DH was like "it hurts huh?"...I was like "no, I just have a car wash sponge in my underwear" lol 
Lets not mention one more needle free day! (besides the one they shoved in my hand, ouch!..that hurt the worst!) Sad that the nurse looked at the veins in my arms and said "you poor thing" lol
Enough rambling...so for those of you getting nervous....DONT. Its just a nice nap....a very nice one. 


TTB - I hope its an easy fix!!!

never2late70 - They told me the same thing pretty much...I got AF the day after the doc asked if I got it. It was a weird one...I had bad cramps too, but weird shooting pains and tugging under my belly button. Its probably from all the crap we are on. I didnt mark it down as CD1, I kind of just wrote spotting on my chart. 
I called the office too and they told me it was normal, but you need to hear from your own doc to feel better. 

Swepakepa3 - Im sorry!!! Maybe it was a chemical or your trigger was not out of your system yet? Either way im sorry. :hugs:

almosthere - Im sorry it feels like one thing after another...trust me, I have been there, and the fear stays even at my stage. Dont worry, just think IVF is not going anywhere and whats one more month? It still sucks, but its good they caught it so it wont do harm later. Your health comes first. 

Phantom710 - Waiting sucks! Do you know the family?


----------



## ashknowsbest

yay stinas so happy to hear that you're doing okay and not in a lot of pain and that the procedure wasn't painful at all. Lets hope you keep doing this good and the pain doesn't all of a sudden come along. 12 eggs is great, FX'd lots fertilize and you'll be on your way to your bfp!


----------



## MrsC8776

haj624 said:


> Thanks ladies :)
> 
> Drsquid and Mrs.C thats pretty funny bc i would never take pics of myself in just a sports bra and post it anywhere

Oh I would never post them anywhere! The pictures are for myself to watch the growing. If I do end up posting pics anywhere I will be wearing a shirt. :winkwink:



michelle01 said:


> I went for my scan today, she said my biggest follie is just over 13mm, I saw her writing down a few at 10, 8 and 7. I have to wait for the official report from the nurse later today. I am not sure if 13mm is good for day 5 or if I should be seeing a few larger ones? Guess I will find out.

Good luck! Grow follies grow! 



almosthere said:


> Hi ladies just popping in real quick to update-they found a polyp on my uterus and obgyn says this delays IVF as they need to surgically remove it,...I feel like giving up at this point, just so defeated...it is always one negative thing to another...when am I going to get good news for once?!

Sorry about the delay. I hope they can get you in soon. 



Swepakepa3 said:


> So the bleeding continues...... I just went for my beta won't have results until tomorrow..... However i just did another digital test and it says not pregnant this time.... I dunno what to think..... What a disappointment.....

:hugs: Fx for your beta and some good news. 



Stinas said:


> Hi ladies!!!!! ER went well today!! 12 eggs!!! I thought there would be more, but, 12 is more than good for me!
> I fell asleep once we got home...just woke up. I am pretty shocked actually...I thought I would be in a lot more pain. I dont want to jix it now, but i just have a little pressure down there. I have some gas too and when I do I feel a pinch down there. Every so often I get a sharp pain, but other than that, im good to go! Im afraid to move in certain ways when I walk because of the fullness, but it was sooo not worth the anxiety. That was a great nap! lol I got two spots on the granny pad they gave me, other than that, clear as a whistle. I was thinking, like all this money we spend there, cant they buy Always pads? Why use pads from the 70s? I was walking like a duck it was sooo thick lol DH was like "it hurts huh?"...I was like "no, I just have a car wash sponge in my underwear" lol
> Lets not mention one more needle free day! (besides the one they shoved in my hand, ouch!..that hurt the worst!) Sad that the nurse looked at the veins in my arms and said "you poor thing" lol
> Enough rambling...so for those of you getting nervous....DONT. Its just a nice nap....a very nice one.

I'm glad everything went great! I'm assuming the thaw went well? Fx for some nice mature ones and fertilized. Will they do a 3 or 5 day transfer? Sucks about the pad. I don't understand why places use those. They are huge and more uncomfortable than anything. I always bring my own if I know I'll be needing one.


----------



## Stinas

MrsC - I guess the thaw went well. They didnt say anything. Embryologist showed me DH name next to mine, I initialed where she told me to, consenting me to use the frozen sperm, so I guess it was all ok...THANK GOD! Now the scary part is how many embryos we get. I pray we get more than enough. I think depending on the way the embryos go they will decide on a 3 or 5...I have a feeling its going to be more like 5....so either thurs or sat. 

Ash - Your the best! Thank you!


----------



## drsquid

stinas- congrats on 12. cant wait to hear the fert report. and yay for being comfortable. i didnt find i felt bad after er either,. and the drugs were sooo nice. 

swep- im so sorry *hugs*


----------



## never2late70

Stinas: Congrats on smooth ER :thumbup:

Michelle: Your scan sounds perfect to me. 

Dr Squid: I love the twins sono photo. So Cute!

Haj: What a nice little bump.

Swepaka: :hugs: Praying for ya.

MrsC: TWINS! :happydance:

Ash: :hi: whats new with you?

Almost: I am trying so hard not to stress..lol 

So my Dr called and said just as you all have, that I am fine. Not to worry unless the bleeding or cramps become too much. :winkwink:

I have my next scan Thursday so we shall see.

Thinking about you all,
~Angie


----------



## drsquid

never- *hugs* male or female doc? i swear guys dont get it when it freaking hurts


----------



## never2late70

drsquid said:


> never- *hugs* male or female doc? i swear guys dont get it when it freaking hurts

Male RE. Female assitant. Amen sista!


----------



## MoBaby

stinas! 12 is great!! cant wait to hear fert report

swepka soooo sorry :(


----------



## ashknowsbest

never - I had my 5th IUI this morning .. now the waiting begins but I'm trying to stay away from BNB during the TWW so I won't be posting much after today for about 2 weeks ... just hoping this one works or the next one... Been kind of going through a bit of a depression since my insurance company didn't approve the IVF since they wanted me to do 2 more IUI's beforehand. 

I'm having a very negative attitude about the IUI and already pretty much consider myself out because I'm just so sick of being positive and then being so let down. As OH and I were leaving for the IUI this morning I said to him, lets go waste our time and he was like dont' say that but it's how I feel. Just need to get through until October and then I can move onto IVF. If it works great and if not I won't be disappointed because I'm not hopeful.


----------



## never2late70

ashknowsbest said:


> never - I had my 5th IUI this morning .. now the waiting begins but I'm trying to stay away from BNB during the TWW so I won't be posting much after today for about 2 weeks ... just hoping this one works or the next one... Been kind of going through a bit of a depression since my insurance company didn't approve the IVF since they wanted me to do 2 more IUI's beforehand.
> 
> I'm having a very negative attitude about the IUI and already pretty much consider myself out because I'm just so sick of being positive and then being so let down. As OH and I were leaving for the IUI this morning I said to him, lets go waste our time and he was like dont' say that but it's how I feel. Just need to get through until October and then I can move onto IVF. If it works great and if not I won't be disappointed because I'm not hopeful.

Awe that makes me so sad to read, but I understand completely :nope:
:hugs: stay strong!


----------



## drsquid

ash- *hugs*


----------



## teapot

Hey Stinas, 12 eggs! Well done. Hoping & praying you have a great fert report tomorrow. xx [-o&lt;

Swepa - so sorry you are in a bit of a limbo at the moment, really hope your beta can bring good news. :hugs:

Ash - :hugs: I hope this one does work for you

I had my egg collection this morning. Got 10 eggs, 8 were mature. Have had to do a last minute switch to ICSI which I'm a bit worried about. :shrug:

They weren't happy with DH's sample (he has never had any issues before), they called him back to do a 2nd one & still not good enough for IVF, so they said ICSI was the only way to go. 

Hoping & praying for a good fert report in the morning [-o&lt;

Feel ok after it, a bit achey, the odd twinge, but no bleeding, just very light spotting thankfully. Off for an early night now - work tomorrow/no rest for the wicked!

Take care ladies. xx :hugs: :flower:


----------



## drsquid

teapot- nothing wrong with icsi. gives you the best odds. out of my 12 mature, 11 fertilized with icsi. i didnt try any with just regular but... why not maximize your chances? (but i know it is frustrating to have things not go the way they were planned)


----------



## teapot

drsquid said:


> teapot- nothing wrong with icsi. gives you the best odds. out of my 12 mature, 11 fertilized with icsi. i didnt try any with just regular but... why not maximize your chances? (but i know it is frustrating to have things not go the way they were planned)

Thanks, I know I need to trust in their expertise, we just don't know anything about ICSI really, poor DH was a bit shocked about his swimmers (or drowners ha ha) I think. ...Although he was like the cat that got the cream when he had to 'do his bit' twice!!

I love your scan pics btw, amazing!

x


----------



## never2late70

teapot said:


> drsquid said:
> 
> 
> teapot- nothing wrong with icsi. gives you the best odds. out of my 12 mature, 11 fertilized with icsi. i didnt try any with just regular but... why not maximize your chances? (but i know it is frustrating to have things not go the way they were planned)
> 
> Thanks, I know I need to trust in their expertise, we just don't know anything about ICSI really, poor DH was a bit shocked about his swimmers (or drowners ha ha) I think. ...Although he was like the cat that got the cream when he had to 'do his bit' twice!!
> 
> I love your scan pics btw, amazing!
> 
> xClick to expand...

ICSI is the way to go! :thumbup:


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks for the hugs, I will get through but sometimes it's harder than other times. 

teapot - yay for good egg retrieval, so good to hear you're not in pain. There have been many successes with ICSI so don't worry too much. :hugs:


----------



## bubumaci

@ Teapot - congratulations on getting 12 eggies! Of my mature 12, 11 fertilised - and we had to do ICSI too. The chances of fertilisation are probably even higher than with IVF, since the sperm is injected right into the egg cell, as opposed to having to make its way in. That's great that you're feeling fine :)


----------



## MoBaby

teapot: icsi is the way to go! congrats on the good amount of eggs collected :)

almost: i know how you feel about delays, etc... i had my heart set on july then surprise, i need surgery which delayed until september! ugh! october is not very far away and hopefully iui works!!


----------



## Jenn76

*Michelle: *I have a desk job as well just for the last year before that I was a manager in a large box store. Needless to say I am glad I don't have to run around there while pregnant. I use to wear a pedometer and on busy days would get in about 18,000 steps. I'm feeling good, can't say I feel pregnant but my boobs feel different. My DH thinks I'm crazy because I woke up Friday and said I think I'm pregnant my boobs feel different. I got a negative test that morning so he thought it was my imagination. They are not sore just different. Great news about your scan it sounds on target for what mine were. Did they adjust your meds?

*Almost:* I had my heart set on starting in March and they found cysts in my ovaries in February and cancelled my start. Told me that I needed to have an MRI before I could begin. It took 5 months to get the MRI which was very hard on me, but in the end it all worked out. I believe this was meant to be. It's possible if I had started in March it wouldn't have been a success. It's better to be safe then sorry. The docs are just looking out for you and all this will result in a higher likelihood of a BFP! :hugs:

*Swepakepa:* Sorry to hear that :hugs: Hopefully your beta is good.

*Stinas:* :wohoo: On getting 12 eggs that is fantastic! :rofl: about the car wash sponge. 

*Angie:* I think most ladies experience a different flow while on these meds, it's normal. When I was stimulating I had a large quarter size clump of mucus come out and I freaked apparently that is normal too. 

*Ash:* I wish you the best of luck with this TWW. I hope you get your BFP!! Try to remain positive. :hugs:

*Teapot:* Congrats on the 8 eggs!! That sucks that you had to do ICSI when you weren't planning on it. But at least you know you will have a higher probability for fertilization.

*AFM:* Still testing away, still getting a BFP! :happydance: Nine days until my Beta so I'm just relaxing. :coffee: I babysat my cousins 1 year old and 3 year old today and found it exhausting trying to keep them entertained. I guess when I become a mom it will be easier but I can say I was happy to come home and relax. :sleep:


----------



## MoBaby

Jenn! thats exciting!! see, it only takes 1 and you had 2 good embies :) maybe they both took and you can be one of the twinnies on this thread! congrats but I cant believe they make you wait so freaking long for beta!


----------



## almosthere

Jen and mobaby-sorry to hear we all went/are going through setbacks..it is just so emotional being told you can move forward with ttc and then BAM "oh, nevermind"...anywho I totally agree our health is more important and to take percaution for ourselves and for future growing baby!!


----------



## Jenn76

MoBaby said:


> Jenn! thats exciting!! see, it only takes 1 and you had 2 good embies :) maybe they both took and you can be one of the twinnies on this thread! congrats but I cant believe they make you wait so freaking long for beta!

Yeah I know it sucks and quite silly to have to wait so long. I would love to have twins. This seems to be a really lucky thread so FX. Not much longer for you. BFP before xmas. :happydance:


----------



## drsquid

still so funny to me that i think i am the ONLY person who never wanted twins. sure im excited about it now (kinda, on some days when im not freaking out about how on earth im going to do this). but... just ironic


----------



## Jenn76

drsquid said:


> still so funny to me that i think i am the ONLY person who never wanted twins. sure im excited about it now (kinda, on some days when im not freaking out about how on earth im going to do this). but... just ironic

I think I would feel that way too if I was planning on being a single mom. But that's what family is for. That plus the financial burden of buying two of everything but then again I know I want two children and I will have to drop another $10K for a second IVF so two for the price of one now would be nice. I think you will do great. You are a wealth of knowledge to all of us.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hi Everyone!

Almost- Im so sorry about the delay! I understand the feeling of defeat. I now its hard, but have hope!

Haj- I love the new pic! Super cute!

Stinas- Yay, 12 eggs is great! 

Never- I hope the cramping gets better!

Michelle- Sounds lie your stimming is going as it should!

Ash- Im sorry you are having such a hard time with all this. Hopefully this IUI wors and you dont have to move to IVF!

Teapot- Fingers Crossed for good fertilization!!

Drs- How are you feeling these days? Your little ones being good to you so far? I agree, twins would scare me as well (especially doing this on my own), but Im ready for anything at this point. :o)

Jenn- Love hearing about the BFPs!!

Az- How are things going with you?

Swepa- Fingers crossed for good news from your Beta!

Ksluice- How are you doing?

MrsC- You enjoying your time with your Hubby home?

I know I have missed people and Im sorry about that. I am thinking of everyone often!

AFM, I am just waiting these days. I have had wonderfully fun conversations with both ,y mother and my brother about her they are worried that I am getting depressed and what they think I can do to help with that. I dont know how to explain to them that yes I am depressed (to an extent). I am terrified that the one thing I have always wanted (to be a mom) is not going to happen and it is out of my control. Doesnt mean I am giving up hope, or going to quit trying it just scares me. Im trying to be positive but every time an IUI or IVF fails it just brings up those fears.


----------



## Stinas

Ash - I know you are at your end with IUI. I think if it does not work again, you deserve that purse you were looking at not too long ago....lol...:flower:

teapot - Yay for 10 eggs!!! I am also doing ICSI....i feel like we have a better chance with it. Dont let DH be upset about it....at least he has swimmers that can come out normal lol Got to laugh about things sometimes. Cant wait to hear how they are doing! We can be IVF buddies! We are on the same cycle :happydance:

Jen - Thats soooooo excitinggggg!!!! :happydance:

drsquid - You can do it. I hear if you have twins as your first kids, you kind of dont know the difference. People think its hard with one, but you really dont know what its like with one, so two will be your "normal". 

BabyOnMyOwn - :hugs:


----------



## ksluice

hi all, trying to catch up!!

Michelle: on day 5, I had 10s and 8s, I think 13 is great!!

Haj: That is a wonderful picture, and I am so happy you had a great scan! Congrats mama!!!! :happydance:

Almost: I'm sorry they found a polyp, but it is so good to find it now rather than later. It would be terrible to find something like this out at transfer. I am so confident that once its taken care of you're going to have much better luck and lots of good news!!:thumbup:

Phantom: Its very awesome what you are doing!! Can't wait to hear how things unfold.

Swepa: :hugs: my dear. I am keeping my fingers crossed for you. 

Stinas: YAY 12 EGGS!! and yay for an easy retrieval! I'm going to channel you on Wednesday, but I can't wait to hear the fert report! :dust: 

Never: I'm glad your doc was reassuring! Come on Thursday!

Ash: sorry to hear your feeling down, but understandably so...but maybe you'll have some kind of contrarian rxn and end up with a BFP? That is what I am pulling for :hugs:

Tea: YAY for 8 mature eggs, and glad you're feeling pretty good after your retrieval. Like everyone says, ICSI is good. Fxed for your fert report tomorrow :dust:

Jenn: so exciting!! I can't believe its still 9 days til your beta. The nice thing is that they aren't instantly 1 or 3 years old!

BOMO: :hugs: the fears are a big deal in this process. and they come up when you expect them and when you don't. I think you're doing great, and you have a plan in place. this is the time when you get to feel however you need to and process. giving yourself time to be down/disappointed is better than forcing yourself to be falsely chipper. there is no way you'll know how to make all the decisions you have to during this process unless you give yourself that. you're doing great, babe. :hugs:

AFM: I had a bit of a roller coaster today with concerns about me being a little too responsive to the stims, but the upshot is i am triggering tonight at 9:30. Two hours from the shot and I am :wacko:


----------



## azlissie

Stinas and Teapot, congrats on the great ERs!! Sounds like you'll both have some great embryos in the next couple of days.

Swepa, I don't know what to say other than I'm really pulling for you and I hope things work out :hugs:

Ksluice, good luck with the trigger!! I'm sure it will go fine. Things really seem to start moving quickly once you start stimming, huh?

Almost, I'm sorry to hear about the delay. I had a polyp removed during my lap/hysteroscopy and had no real problems. I spotted for a few days and that was it.

Baby, I totally know how you feel about feeling really down. It's just frustrating how difficult this can be when we're trying so hard - all we hear about are all the unplanned pregnancies in this country and we can't knock ourselves up on purpose! I really thought that being a single mom would be such a challenge, but it never occurred to me I would have such a hard time becoming a mom in the first place! My sister tells me I should just go get drunk and find a willing guy, but I've told her I don't think that would work for me as I'm starting to feel like I have some real fertility problems.

AFM, nothing to report. Just doing my PIO and estrace in preparation for Wednesday's FET. I'm nervous that none of my frosties will survive the thaw and I'm feeling rather pessimistic about the whole thing - blah.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Ksluice- Thank you. . . it's so nice to have this outlet. I try to keep my emotions under check for the most part, but it is hard to be upbeat all the time. Good luck with your trigger and egg retrieval. I can't wait to hear how it goes for you!

Az- I fully agree, I thought actually being a single mom would be the hard part. Never in a million years did I think it would be this hard to get to that point. I have such a hard time when people tell me to "relax" they know it will happen. Are you back in school yet? How will that work with your FET?


----------



## TTB

almostthere - I'm so sorry, try to think positive, they found it out before starting ivf and it can be fixed. Do you know when they can remove it?

Swepakepa3 - hoping the latest digi is wrong and your beta result brings positive news.

Stinas - so glad the ER went well, 12 is a great number. Do you get an update tomorrow? Re: the pad comment, so funny, my clinic is exactly the same - they don't even have a sticky part on them :/

ashknowsbest - I have all my fingers crossed that this iui will work for you. Big :hugs:, insurance companies are such a pain!

teapot - glad the ER went well. 8 mature is a good number to work with, ICSI will give you a good chance at lots of fertilized eggies :) Good luck for tomorrow!

ksluice - yay for triggering! Good luck for you ER!!

AFM - had my appt yesterday and all the tests (sperm TUNEL test, pelvic mri, endo biopsy, miscarriage bloodwork) came back ok. My FS feels that my previous 2 losses came down to embryo quality. So the good news is I am starting another cycle as soon as I get AF with the addition of human growth hormone, which is supposed to help with embryo quality, has anyone taken this before? I am due to ovulate any day now so I should be able to start my next cycle towards the end of August :) Really hoping the HGH works!


----------



## bubumaci

OkiDoki ... onto the next round for us. :witch: flew in yesterday, right on time to celebrate my birthday with me... :lol: so I have my U/S on the 17th to see how we are doing ovulation-wise. Based on my history, I should ovulate within a couple of days of that - so looks like thawing the next round will be penultimate week of August.
I think that this time, if all survive the freezing and thaw process, that we will just have all three transferred...

Wishing you all a great week. Sorry that I haven't caught up on everyone this time.

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## angels2012

Ttb - you should look into 3mg of melatonin daily to help with egg quality.

Bubu - I haven't been on here for a while, sorry to hear the last cycle didn't work. :dust: for this cycle.

Drsquid- I've heard the same thing. It will be your normal. :) you'll do great when they arrive!

Afm- 10dp4dt and hpt BFN. Today is 11dp4dt and beta testing is at 7am. I had my cry yesterday so it won't be a shocker today when I get my results at work.


----------



## bubumaci

Oh, Angels :hugs: You know, blood tests show you a result more accurately than HPT - as it takes longer to show in the urine. If you had a 4dt, you might well need longer to see it on the HPT, but might get your :bfp: from the blood test. FX'd for you Honey!

And thank you :) :hug:


----------



## teapot

Hi girls,

Hope everyone is well this morning. Bit achey today after EC yest, but I'm at work, so it's manageble.

DrSq - try not to worry, as Stinas said - two will be your normal! You'll be great! x

Ksluice - hope youe trigger went well & good luck for EC tomorrow

Jenn - 8 days to beta! the time is creeping by - not long now. x

Bubu - fair play to you for being so pragmatic. Onwards & upwards is the best way to be!

AFM, got our fert report this morning. 4 have fertilised. Feel a bit like I've failed a school test - is that weird?
Embryologist said out of the 10, 8 were mature. 2 didn't react at all the the ICSI, 2 fertilized but were abnormal, so we are left with 4.

ET is provisionally booked for Thu morning (please God they survive). If we get to Thu 8.30am & all are looking good, they may decide to take them to blast (scary).

It's one hurdle after another isn't it!

xx


----------



## bubumaci

4 is OK :) It only takes one :hugs:
And don't feel like you have failed anything, Sweetie! You did well with the stimming - it is tough on our bodies, you know! Those four will be growing away nicely and if they are doing well on Thursday (day four then, isn't it?), then another day won't harm them - in fact, it might even up your chances for nice healthy blasts that are ready to hatch and implant better. Fingers crossed for you, Honey.

Never forget ... it only takes 1 :) :dust:


----------



## almosthere

Oh GL teapot-very excited, keep positive, 4 is still great!!!

and no idea when I am to have my polyp removed, but I did stop taking my bcp last night-and I actually did a opk-nearly pos at cd9 WHAT?! so confused lol....but hoping to have a natural cycle this month unwasted by 5 days of pills....also still no call back from FS so I took it upon myself to stop the pill last night.,..


----------



## michelle01

Never - Glad the RE put you at ease about the bleeding and cramping! And yay for your scan on Thursday...that is when I have my next one too :) I am starting to have that full feeling now and getting a little uncomfortable. They had me add the cetrotide injection daily, which stops ovulation, so now I am up to 4 injections a day :wacko:

Teapot - Remember, it only takes 1 egg :hugs:

Stinas - YAY for all those eggies!!!! How are you feeling today?

Angel - :hugs:

TTB - glad you get to start again soon! What is the name of the human growth hormone that you will be on?? With my first failed cycle, the doctor really thought it was my egg quality as well and they just increased my meds for this cycle and I seem to be responding better.

ksluice - Thanks; I feel better knowing that my 13 is a good number and the rest being 10 and just a little under! YAY for triggering :) How exciting; when do you go in for your ET?

Az - That is great you are doing the FET; only a week left! I am sure they will thaw and everything will work out for you :)


One & Jchic - How are you doing?

Jenn - Yay for your continued BFP!!! I have a 3 year old son and it is exhausting keeping up with him at times, especially when going through IVF. I do think it is different when they are your own and soon you will know that feeling :)

Drsquid - When we went for our consult for our first round and the mention of twins just freaked out my DH. I was a little unsure too as I really didn't want twins since I have a 3 year old, but after my first cycle failed and going through this again, I will be very HAPPY to have twins :winkwink: I will take whatever is in the plan for me as long as this cycle is successful!!! I am sure once you have your twins, you will realize it isn't that hard having 2 :)

I have about 15 follicles now and I go back Thursday for my next scan and bloodwork. I am having that full feeling and heavy now and so tired! So for the girls that went through stimming, what did you do in regards to exercising? I asked the nurse and she said I could continue, which I did last cycle, but I am trying to make some changes with this one. I normally go to the gym 5-6 days a week, but I don't want to risk twisting or doing anything to ruin my chances with this cycle! I have read that some clinics recommend stopping at 5 days of stimming and some say you can keep working out, but just not lifting anything over 15 pounds?


----------



## oneof14

Michelle, I'm doing ok, I started my stims last night, and they reduced my morning lurpron. I am so scared for my 1st sono, really hope I have a much better result than last time.

As far as working out, my dr said nothing that makes you jump for fear that your ovaries are swollen and they can twist, so lifiting probably couldnt hurt. I know that drsquid worked out throughout her stimming period.

I will do personals as soon as I catch up. One day I'm not on, there is so much activity.


----------



## oneof14

almosthere said:


> Oh GL teapot-very excited, keep positive, 4 is still great!!!
> 
> and no idea when I am to have my polyp removed, but I did stop taking my bcp last night-and I actually did a opk-nearly pos at cd9 WHAT?! so confused lol....but hoping to have a natural cycle this month unwasted by 5 days of pills....also still no call back from FS so I took it upon myself to stop the pill last night.,..

Good luck with everything, I know from experience as well that insurance companies are in big PITA!!


----------



## hiccups

Hello ladies this is going to be the longest reply ever.... This thread moves so quickly its so hard for me to try to catch up. I'm actually at work and found some time to finally post on here again. I gave up home-internet service to be able to afford Ivf along with getting my nails done.LOL. But I've been following along on my Phone and im always thinking of you ladies.:flower:

So here it goes:

Almost-sorry insurance is being a pain. Keep hopes up doll

Teapot-GL on EC

Stinas-you are hilarious. Wishing you tons of luck on ER

Oneof14-GL on scan

Haj-Cute pix

MrsC- twins wow congrats

Drsquid-two for one. You will do great

Never-Gl on scan tomorrow

Jenn-yay for PUPO

Bubu-sending you GL for FET#2

TTB-hoping new cycle with HGH works for you

Swepa-Hope you are doing ok

Azlissie-Good luck on FET

Angel-Prayin for you 

Ash-Hope this one works for u 

Michelle- How are you doing with stims?

To Mobaby, Phantom, Ksluice, Jchic and anyone else i missed I hope everyone is doing ok. :wave:

AFM, waiting on AF for a baseline sono. She was due yesterday and still no signs of her. 

Take care ladies!!!!


----------



## michelle01

One - did they increase your dosage? I know that seems to have helped so far this cycle for me. And thanks; I will probably keep working out as I feel up for it, just taking it down a notch :)

hiccups - Hi! Today is day 6 of stimming for me and I am already at the point of wanting to be done :) I am tired, bloated and feeling heavy and full :wacko: Hope AF shows for you soon; nothing worse then waiting for her and she doesn't show when she you want her too!


----------



## oneof14

michelle01 said:


> One - did they increase your dosage? I know that seems to have helped so far this cycle for me. And thanks; I will probably keep working out as I feel up for it, just taking it down a notch :)
> 
> hiccups - Hi! Today is day 6 of stimming for me and I am already at the point of wanting to be done :) I am tired, bloated and feeling heavy and full :wacko: Hope AF shows for you soon; nothing worse then waiting for her and she doesn't show when she you want her too!

Since last cycle? I believe to start off they did. Last cycle my follie sizes were all over the place. I just hope this cycle w/the lupron & BCP Im not surpressed too much!! There is always something to worry about. ](*,)


----------



## never2late70

Good morning beautiful women :flower:

AZlisse: hang in there. Try to stay positive :hugs:

Bubu: I am so sorry, but your spirit is contagious. Way to stay strong :hugs:

TTB: happy to hear all your tests came back ok. :thumbup:

Angels: Praying for your BFP :hugs:

Almost: hang in there. At least it seems like you have a good plan for everything. One day at a time.

Teapot: Like they all say "it only takes one" :hugs:

Michelle: My medications are 200mg Follistim- 1ml Menopur then I will move on to Ganirelix. Of course Doxycycline and Prednisone and PIO and Crinone down the road. Are you on any of these?

Hiccups: :hi:

Oneof14: Yay for stims! What protocol are you on?

Everyone: Good morning and God bless! :kiss:

As for me: Bleeding and cramping came to a grinding hault last night! Thak you Jesus :happydance: Now I just feel super sleepy. Which is fine by me! We have our next scan Thursday morning. Praying for good news. Beings how Friday he only saw maybe 7-8 follicles. Which is crazy because throughout my IUI's I had that many on each side! Could it have been the bcp??? :shrug:

Praying for us all!
~Angie


----------



## hiccups

michelle01 said:


> One - did they increase your dosage? I know that seems to have helped so far this cycle for me. And thanks; I will probably keep working out as I feel up for it, just taking it down a notch :)
> 
> hiccups - Hi! Today is day 6 of stimming for me and I am already at the point of wanting to be done :) I am tired, bloated and feeling heavy and full :wacko: Hope AF shows for you soon; nothing worse then waiting for her and she doesn't show when she you want her too!

Hi Michelle hope the yucky feelings go away soon


----------



## oneof14

Never, I am on lupron protocol. I was on BCP for 21 days, on day 21 started lupron and now stims. On my baseline scan, she saw only 5 on each side, which I would be happy with if they grew to mature together. My last cycle I was all over the place in size. Good luck on your scan!


----------



## never2late70

oneof14 said:


> Never, I am on lupron protocol. I was on BCP for 21 days, on day 21 started lupron and now stims. On my baseline scan, she saw only 5 on each side, which I would be happy with if they grew to mature together. My last cycle I was all over the place in size. Good luck on your scan!

Oh Gosh :dohh:

Thank you so much! I am so nervous :wacko:


----------



## oneof14

never2late70 said:


> oneof14 said:
> 
> 
> Never, I am on lupron protocol. I was on BCP for 21 days, on day 21 started lupron and now stims. On my baseline scan, she saw only 5 on each side, which I would be happy with if they grew to mature together. My last cycle I was all over the place in size. Good luck on your scan!
> 
> Oh Gosh :dohh:
> 
> Thank you so much! I am so nervous :wacko:Click to expand...

Dont worry! :hugs:


----------



## michelle01

Never - I am on almost all the same ones as you - 450mg Follistim- 1ml Menopur and I started Cetrotide yesterday, (which does exactly what Ganirelix does) and then also Doxycycline, Prednisone, baby asprin, Metanx, my prenatal vitams are 2 pills since they include DHA and I will being doing the Endometrin progrestrone suppositories. Oh and I have the Lovenox injections as well for my MTHFR. I think we are all nervous, we go through so much and just want it to work! Hang in there :)


----------



## never2late70

michelle01 said:


> Never - I am on almost all the same ones as you - 450mg Follistim- 1ml Menopur and I started Cetrotide yesterday, (which does exactly what Ganirelix does) and then also Doxycycline, Prednisone, baby asprin, Metanx, my prenatal vitams are 2 pills since they include DHA and I will being doing the Endometrin progrestrone suppositories. Oh and I have the Lovenox injections as well for my MTHFR. I think we are all nervous, we go through so much and just want it to work! Hang in there :)

Thats a lot of Follistim! I had to stop taking my multi-vitamin because it was causing me sooo much bloating and constipation. I am taking the folic acid still though. I hope its ok that I quit taking it..I will ask my Dr what he suggests I do about that on Thursday. 

You're right. I just keep second guessing everything I do. Nerve wracking!


----------



## michelle01

never2late70 said:


> michelle01 said:
> 
> 
> Never - I am on almost all the same ones as you - 450mg Follistim- 1ml Menopur and I started Cetrotide yesterday, (which does exactly what Ganirelix does) and then also Doxycycline, Prednisone, baby asprin, Metanx, my prenatal vitams are 2 pills since they include DHA and I will being doing the Endometrin progrestrone suppositories. Oh and I have the Lovenox injections as well for my MTHFR. I think we are all nervous, we go through so much and just want it to work! Hang in there :)
> 
> Thats a lot of Follistim! I had to stop taking my multi-vitamin because it was causing me sooo much bloating and constipation. I am taking the folic acid still though. I hope its ok that I quit taking it..I will ask my Dr what he suggests I do about that on Thursday.
> 
> You're right. I just keep second guessing everything I do. Nerve wracking!Click to expand...

It is a lot of Follistim, but last cycle they have me on half of that and I didn't respond well. By my first scan they had me increase it, but this time they put me on 150 in the morning and another 300 at night. And I am responding so much better this time. However I did go try and workout and it was hard! I think I may just throw in the towel on that because I was have some discomfort during and a little after. Its just not worth it!

I think part of the second guessing is that you just want it to work! Trust your doctor, at least that is what I tell myself, they know what they are doing. I cannot wait till both of our scans on Thursday :)


----------



## wantbabysoon

Hello Ladies,
I have been MIA for a few days since I started stims. So much is going on here...
Congrats to all the new girls who got their BFP. 
MrsC - Yay for twins!!

AFM, today is day 8 of stims and I had an ultrasound. The doctor said things looked fine and he is anticipating ER on 8/13. The largest was around 13 mm today and others at 10, 11 or 12. Does this seem normal? How many days of stims was everyone else on before ER?

I am just nervous about the whole process and would appreciate some input from girls who have been through ER.


----------



## michelle01

wantbabysoon said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I have been MIA for a few days since I started stims. So much is going on here...
> Congrats to all the new girls who got their BFP.
> MrsC - Yay for twins!!
> 
> AFM, today is day 8 of stims and I had an ultrasound. The doctor said things looked fine and he is anticipating ER on 8/13. The largest was around 13 mm today and others at 10, 11 or 12. Does this seem normal? How many days of stims was everyone else on before ER?
> 
> I am just nervous about the whole process and would appreciate some input from girls who have been through ER.

Wantbabysoon - I am on day 6 of stimming today and I had a scan yesterday. My biggest was 13.2mm and the others were smaller, 10mm and under. I have about 15 follicles right now. Last cycle they had me stim for 11 days, so if you go in Monday for ER, then that seems about right because they estimated my ER Monday as well. And we both seem to be around the same as far as follicle sizes go. I am feeling pretty lousy too; bloated and tired! Hang in there :hugs:


----------



## never2late70

Wantbabysoon and Michelle: How many folliles did you have total on your first baseline scans?


----------



## ksluice

want: those were about my identical sizes on day 8. they triggered me yesterday (day 10), but in an ideal world they would have let me go another day or too, but we're worried about my estradiol level, so in the balance we decided to trigger. BTW, I had 18 and 17 and 16 on day 10, after results like yours on day 8...

hope you and michelle both feel better today, and btw no working out during stims!! (well at least i was told nothing strenuous. walking and the like is ok, but no running or weight lifting, etc.)


----------



## michelle01

never2late70 said:


> Wantbabysoon and Michelle: How many folliles did you have total on your first baseline scans?

I had 13 total, but then yesterday when she left me my message she said there was 15 now. I wish I remembered how many I had my first cycle, but I don't recall.


----------



## wantbabysoon

never2late70 said:


> Wantbabysoon and Michelle: How many folliles did you have total on your first baseline scans?

On my baseline scan, I had around 4 on each side.


----------



## drsquid

yikes too much stuff =)

cetrotide- didnt like that stuff cause it itched. no welts etc which can happen but man it was itchy

exercise- yeah i stopped doing jumping stuff and kept lifting. supposedly you arent supposed to lift anything heavier than like 15 lbs but that doesnt really make any sense to me, unless you are using your pelvis somehow to fling the weights up, i dont get it. i was doing it now too but... i got a small subchorionic bleed.. they are likely unrelated but.. i stopped. in addition ive been way too tired and short of breath, and headachy (though it sucks not working out cause then i feel miserable to... sigh). 

stimms- oy, dont miss those. when i did gonal without lupron i liked it. gonal, plus lupron, plus menopur... not so much. though still better than just lupron (ick ick ick), i wish i could remember how many follies i had... i know i worried about it but... it is funny it is easier to worry about the stuff you really cant control

vitamins- id probaby see about switching to a different brand. i admit im somewhat bad about taking my vitamins.. probably take em about 5 times a week. im taking the one a day prenatal that comes with a second dha gell capsule. mostly i tolerate them ok, but my worst illness has been related to them so,., i have a bit of vitamin ptsd (oh and previously in my life ive been entirely unable to take vitamins at all without puking so im amazed how well im tolerating these). even gummy kids vitamins etc is likely better than nothing. 

hugs to everyone... sorry for being so scattered today. work has been goofy since i got here... just not feeling it today. woke up at 2 am again and was awake for a few hours.and discovered my girl cat peed on my bed (on which the sheets were just changed yesterday)... my own fault as the litter boxes are a mess but... sigh, still sucks. half the reason i have a cleaning person is cause i HATE making beds (the other half is im a lazy slob). traffic was horrible coming to work etc. complicated cases before my brain has revved up etc. but it is nearly lunch time (love starting at 9:30 instead of 7:30... except the whole leaving at 7 instead of 5 thing).


----------



## wantbabysoon

ksluice said:


> want: those were about my identical sizes on day 8. they triggered me yesterday (day 10), but in an ideal world they would have let me go another day or too, but we're worried about my estradiol level, so in the balance we decided to trigger. BTW, I had 18 and 17 and 16 on day 10, after results like yours on day 8...
> 
> hope you and michelle both feel better today, and btw no working out during stims!! (well at least i was told nothing strenuous. walking and the like is ok, but no running or weight lifting, etc.)

Thanks ksluice! After day 5 my estradiol level was 332. The doctor said that was good although I have no idea what it means.


----------



## michelle01

ksluice said:


> want: those were about my identical sizes on day 8. they triggered me yesterday (day 10), but in an ideal world they would have let me go another day or too, but we're worried about my estradiol level, so in the balance we decided to trigger. BTW, I had 18 and 17 and 16 on day 10, after results like yours on day 8...
> 
> hope you and michelle both feel better today, and btw no working out during stims!! (well at least i was told nothing strenuous. walking and the like is ok, but no running or weight lifting, etc.)

Thanks! I realized after trying to workout today, that there was no way I was going back anytime soon. I am still hurting now from it and I did the elliptical, much slower then normal and some weights, but nothing over 15 pounds :dohh: I will just wait until after my beta before I even consider going back. So I wonder if there is a chance I could go in earlier then Monday for my ER; since at day 5 I had one at 13mm, and then several at 10mm. I have my next appt on Thursday, so it will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## michelle01

wantbabysoon said:


> ksluice said:
> 
> 
> want: those were about my identical sizes on day 8. they triggered me yesterday (day 10), but in an ideal world they would have let me go another day or too, but we're worried about my estradiol level, so in the balance we decided to trigger. BTW, I had 18 and 17 and 16 on day 10, after results like yours on day 8...
> 
> hope you and michelle both feel better today, and btw no working out during stims!! (well at least i was told nothing strenuous. walking and the like is ok, but no running or weight lifting, etc.)
> 
> Thanks ksluice! After day 5 my estradiol level was 332. The doctor said that was good although I have no idea what it means.Click to expand...

My estradiol level 308 on day 5, so we seem to really be in sync :) I think they want it over 2000 for retrieval or something like that. My first cycle I only got to 1675.


----------



## never2late70

Thanks DrSquid! It's seems so weird to me with all that I have in my system right now, it's the vitamin thats reeking the most havoc! :dohh:


----------



## wantbabysoon

michelle01 said:


> wantbabysoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ksluice said:
> 
> 
> want: those were about my identical sizes on day 8. they triggered me yesterday (day 10), but in an ideal world they would have let me go another day or too, but we're worried about my estradiol level, so in the balance we decided to trigger. BTW, I had 18 and 17 and 16 on day 10, after results like yours on day 8...
> 
> hope you and michelle both feel better today, and btw no working out during stims!! (well at least i was told nothing strenuous. walking and the like is ok, but no running or weight lifting, etc.)
> 
> Thanks ksluice! After day 5 my estradiol level was 332. The doctor said that was good although I have no idea what it means.Click to expand...
> 
> My estradiol level 308 on day 5, so we seem to really be in sync :) I think they want it over 2000 for retrieval or something like that. My first cycle I only got to 1675.Click to expand...

We really seem to be in sync!! I hope we get to be bump buddies as well :)

I go back for the appointment on Thursday as well.. I am waiting for my estradiol results from today .. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## michelle01

drsquid said:


> yikes too much stuff =)
> 
> cetrotide- didnt like that stuff cause it itched. no welts etc which can happen but man it was itchy
> 
> exercise- yeah i stopped doing jumping stuff and kept lifting. supposedly you arent supposed to lift anything heavier than like 15 lbs but that doesnt really make any sense to me, unless you are using your pelvis somehow to fling the weights up, i dont get it. i was doing it now too but... i got a small subchorionic bleed.. they are likely unrelated but.. i stopped. in addition ive been way too tired and short of breath, and headachy (though it sucks not working out cause then i feel miserable to... sigh).
> 
> stimms- oy, dont miss those. when i did gonal without lupron i liked it. gonal, plus lupron, plus menopur... not so much. though still better than just lupron (ick ick ick), i wish i could remember how many follies i had... i know i worried about it but... it is funny it is easier to worry about the stuff you really cant control
> 
> vitamins- id probaby see about switching to a different brand. i admit im somewhat bad about taking my vitamins.. probably take em about 5 times a week. im taking the one a day prenatal that comes with a second dha gell capsule. mostly i tolerate them ok, but my worst illness has been related to them so,., i have a bit of vitamin ptsd (oh and previously in my life ive been entirely unable to take vitamins at all without puking so im amazed how well im tolerating these). even gummy kids vitamins etc is likely better than nothing.
> 
> hugs to everyone... sorry for being so scattered today. work has been goofy since i got here... just not feeling it today. woke up at 2 am again and was awake for a few hours.and discovered my girl cat peed on my bed (on which the sheets were just changed yesterday)... my own fault as the litter boxes are a mess but... sigh, still sucks. half the reason i have a cleaning person is cause i HATE making beds (the other half is im a lazy slob). traffic was horrible coming to work etc. complicated cases before my brain has revved up etc. but it is nearly lunch time (love starting at 9:30 instead of 7:30... except the whole leaving at 7 instead of 5 thing).



Oh that cetrotide, yep, leaving nice welts for me :wacko: I HATE it!! And the bruises on my tummy, it looks like WWII on my stomach :dohh: 

I don't get the 15 pound thing either, but maybe because with a lot of lifting, you use your core. And they don't want you to do that? I am done anyhow, now to just take it easy and make sure this works this time for me!

And boy do I hate the vitamins too; they make me so sick! I am taking the DHA capsule with my prenatal vitamin, but now I am taking them right before bed and the nausea wears off around 10am :wacko:

Sorry to hear about your cat peeing on your bed! My dog has done that to me in the middle of the night; there is nothing worse then having to get up at 3am having to change the sheets! :nope: Hope your day gets better at work!!


----------



## ksluice

as i understand it they worry about ovarian torsion or something like that...basically, when you're all stimmed up, your ovaries are heavy and at higher risk of twisting which would be very bad.


----------



## drsquid

right which makes sense for no jumping or pounding activities but makes no sense for lifting. ovarian torsion is so so so rare. i saw a case on call the other night, unrelated to ovarian stimulation... but im not sure ive EVER seen another one.


----------



## ksluice

maybe for leg presses?? idk either, and besides i would think if your core was stabilized it would be fine. maybe its only if you lift reeally reeally badly?


----------



## never2late70

Do you guys mind me asking..Are you all at a healthy weight? I was 4 months ago and then the Clomid shot that to hell, and the bcp..ugh I worry about weight now. I am 5'11 and was a very happy 165 now I am 185 :nope:
I seemed to have hit a plateau though Thank goodness :shrug:
It seems like the weight is going straight to my waiste :growlmad:


----------



## ksluice

michelle01 said:


> wantbabysoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ksluice said:
> 
> 
> want: those were about my identical sizes on day 8. they triggered me yesterday (day 10), but in an ideal world they would have let me go another day or too, but we're worried about my estradiol level, so in the balance we decided to trigger. BTW, I had 18 and 17 and 16 on day 10, after results like yours on day 8...
> 
> hope you and michelle both feel better today, and btw no working out during stims!! (well at least i was told nothing strenuous. walking and the like is ok, but no running or weight lifting, etc.)
> 
> Thanks ksluice! After day 5 my estradiol level was 332. The doctor said that was good although I have no idea what it means.Click to expand...
> 
> My estradiol level 308 on day 5, so we seem to really be in sync :) I think they want it over 2000 for retrieval or something like that. My first cycle I only got to 1675.Click to expand...

my day 5 was 231, but day 8 was 1021 and that is while taking letrazole to lower it. yesterday was 2241. my FS thinks that given the number of follies I should be in the 3-4000 range, but since I'm over 40 that puts me at risk for OHSS so that is why we triggered rather than waiting. :flower:


----------



## never2late70

ksluice said:


> michelle01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantbabysoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ksluice said:
> 
> 
> want: those were about my identical sizes on day 8. they triggered me yesterday (day 10), but in an ideal world they would have let me go another day or too, but we're worried about my estradiol level, so in the balance we decided to trigger. BTW, I had 18 and 17 and 16 on day 10, after results like yours on day 8...
> 
> hope you and michelle both feel better today, and btw no working out during stims!! (well at least i was told nothing strenuous. walking and the like is ok, but no running or weight lifting, etc.)
> 
> Thanks ksluice! After day 5 my estradiol level was 332. The doctor said that was good although I have no idea what it means.Click to expand...
> 
> My estradiol level 308 on day 5, so we seem to really be in sync :) I think they want it over 2000 for retrieval or something like that. My first cycle I only got to 1675.Click to expand...
> 
> my day 5 was 231, but day 8 was 1021 and that is while taking letrazole to lower it. yesterday was 2241. my FS thinks that given the number of follies I should be in the 3-4000 range, but since I'm over 40 that puts me at risk for OHSS so that is why we triggered rather than waiting. :flower:Click to expand...

Hi :hi:
I am 41 and nervous as heck. Is this your first IVF cycle?


----------



## michelle01

never2late70 said:


> Do you guys mind me asking..Are you all at a healthy weight? I was 4 months ago and then the Clomid shot that to hell, and the bcp..ugh I worry about weight now. I am 5'11 and was a very happy 165 now I am 185 :nope:
> I seemed to have hit a plateau though Thank goodness :shrug:
> It seems like the weight is going straight to my waiste :growlmad:

All these meds make you gain weight; when I started my first cycle I was 136, and I am just shy of 5'2. Now I am at 141, but I also measure inches since I do a lot of weight lifting. I usually go more by clothing size :) I think I just couldn't loose all of it from last cycle and then adding the BC this cycle did me in as well!!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

My day 8 estradiol came back at 861. I am hoping they are good.


----------



## almosthere

GL wantbabysoon!

AFM GOOD NEWS, FINALLY GOOD NEWS! =) I got insurance approval already, sooo fast-it only took ONE DAY after my SIS!! =)

Anywho, still unsure if I can continue this ivf cycle due to the possibility I made need a HSG to rid of my polyp....I left yet another voicemail to my FS nursing staff and asked my financial lady to email the nurses...I did not take BCP last night, do you think if I skip tonight and just take two tomorrow that it will be fine? I know it is fine in regular pregnancy prevention to do that...but this is to regulate my cycle...I doubt my FS will call me back today, so just thinking of not taking my pill tonight and waiting to hear back tomorrow....hmmmm


----------



## drsquid

almost- i know we all hate to waste time but... if you have a polyp going ahead with an ivf cycle is likely a waste of time unless you want to do FET. it is sooo expensive so why do it when you have a less than a perfect shot. a polyp can prevent implantation etc so why risk it? i know that sounds horrible but you are so lucky to have insurance coverage for ivf, but i dont know how many shots they will give you. it is up to you and your doctor but..


----------



## Phantom710

never2late70 said:


> Do you guys mind me asking..Are you all at a healthy weight? I was 4 months ago and then the Clomid shot that to hell, and the bcp..ugh I worry about weight now. I am 5'11 and was a very happy 165 now I am 185 :nope:
> I seemed to have hit a plateau though Thank goodness :shrug:
> It seems like the weight is going straight to my waiste :growlmad:

BCP did that to me as well. I am 5'10, after my baby was born I was 169 and then BCP have shot me up to 180. It's crazy. Plus, everyone has warned me that the IVF meds will make me put another 15 or so lbs of bloat while I'm on them. Joy.

Anyone not gain while on the meds?


----------



## almosthere

I totally understand which is why I am not assuming I can go ahead with this cycle. I have read that the obgyn could have misinterpreted my SIS although I doubt it. I completely agree that putting off a month so that I can ensure a healthy and successful procedure is the way to go =) I do not know if HSG, including the removal of a polyp delays the process...although it may if I need to heal a month or so before starting IVF


----------



## almosthere

Phantom710 said:


> never2late70 said:
> 
> 
> Do you guys mind me asking..Are you all at a healthy weight? I was 4 months ago and then the Clomid shot that to hell, and the bcp..ugh I worry about weight now. I am 5'11 and was a very happy 165 now I am 185 :nope:
> I seemed to have hit a plateau though Thank goodness :shrug:
> It seems like the weight is going straight to my waiste :growlmad:
> 
> BCP did that to me as well. I am 5'10, after my baby was born I was 169 and then BCP have shot me up to 180. It's crazy. Plus, everyone has warned me that the IVF meds will make me put another 15 or so lbs of bloat while I'm on them. Joy.
> 
> Anyone not gain while on the meds?Click to expand...

Although I cannot comment on weight gain with ivf meds...I did notice I lost weight after stopping BCPS...I started my BCPs late high school so not sure if my weight gain was from bcp or just end of my growth as a woman! :haha: oh and I lost about 5 pounds after bcps but it took about 8 months to notice...


----------



## never2late70

Almost: I totally agree with DrSquid. You're doing the right thing by getting all of your health issues in order first so you can have best chance possible for success. :hugs:


----------



## drsquid

i havent weighed myself since my ob visit at 7 weeks. im pretty sure im packing on weight even though im really not eating that much... just not working out anymore. feel like a lazy slug. but.. my clothes all seem to still fit so.. figure ill find out monday at my ob visit when they weigh me. i had been up about 5 lbs higher than i prefer but still not too bad before i got pregnant. was weighing up 4 lbs on my scale at 7 weeks but unchanged from my usual on the ob scale.. keep trying to tell myself i have the rest of my life to take it back off.


----------



## haj624

mb i gained a pound or 2 on the meds but since my ER I've lost like 8lbs. 14 weeks tomorrow and havent put on a lb yet...whew!!! Not like I need it!!!


----------



## never2late70

haj624 said:


> mb i gained a pound or 2 on the meds but since my ER I've lost like 8lbs. 14 weeks tomorrow and havent put on a lb yet...whew!!! Not like I need it!!!

That makes me so happy to hear! :happydance:


----------



## haj624

honestly since my ER I havent really had much of an appetite. im saying this now but im sure with twins ill start packing on the pounds asap:dohh:


----------



## Swepakepa3

1st beta results are in........... 6......... :(, not looking good at all, repeat beta scheduled for tomorrow morning.... Won't have results until tomorrow eveninh


----------



## never2late70

Swepakepa3 said:


> 1st beta results are in........... 6......... :(, not looking good at all, repeat beta scheduled for tomorrow morning.... Won't have results until tomorrow eveninh

Gosh, I am so frickin sorry :nope::hugs::cry::hugs:


----------



## Phantom710

Swepakepa3 said:


> 1st beta results are in........... 6......... :(, not looking good at all, repeat beta scheduled for tomorrow morning.... Won't have results until tomorrow eveninh

Sorry :( :cry:


----------



## oneof14

Swepa :hugs: I am so sorry!


----------



## bubumaci

Swepa ... :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

angels2012 - I really hope the bloodwork shows a BFP!

teapot - 4 is still good IMO! I have 3 with a couple that could fertilize late. I know what you mean about the failing a test...I feel the same way. I guess we should be happy we have some! Good luck thursday!

bubumaci - Good luck this round!!!

michelle01 - Thanks! Im doing good...just a bit achy. I was told to almost cut working out...even though I dont work out :blush:, which I should. If I were you maybe just stick to a light cardio?

never2late70 - Good luck thurs!! I feel I could shed a few pounds...I am 5'4 and 148lbs.....I have no waist and a big butt and thighs. 

almosthere - Yayyyy thats great news!!!!!

Swepakepa3 - IM sorry!!! :hugs:


I hope I got everyone in! This thread moves fast!

I got an update today....so yesterday we collected 12 eggs....10 mature and as of today 3 fertilized. Im a little sad about it, but still happy we got something. I didnt put my hopes up high anyways, but was hoping for more I guess...DH is a little sad, but more good news is that we still have some frozen sperm left! Doc also said the embryologist said that it looks like a couple should fertilize soon. So as of now, we are doing day 5 transfer....nurse said sat, but doc left dh a message saying sunday.....so I will call tom to confirm which day is correct. Now we just need to figure out exactly how many we are going to transfer. We are leaning more towards two, but still not sure yet. They say because im young and healthy, we have a good chance, but im still scared.


----------



## never2late70

Stinas said:


> angels2012 - I really hope the bloodwork shows a BFP!
> 
> teapot - 4 is still good IMO! I have 3 with a couple that could fertilize late. I know what you mean about the failing a test...I feel the same way. I guess we should be happy we have some! Good luck thursday!
> 
> bubumaci - Good luck this round!!!
> 
> michelle01 - Thanks! Im doing good...just a bit achy. I was told to almost cut working out...even though I dont work out :blush:, which I should. If I were you maybe just stick to a light cardio?
> 
> never2late70 - Good luck thurs!! I feel I could shed a few pounds...I am 5'4 and 148lbs.....I have no waist and a big butt and thighs.
> 
> almosthere - Yayyyy thats great news!!!!!
> 
> Swepakepa3 - IM sorry!!! :hugs:
> 
> 
> I hope I got everyone in! This thread moves fast!
> 
> I got an update today....so yesterday we collected 12 eggs....10 mature and as of today 3 fertilized. Im a little sad about it, but still happy we got something. I didnt put my hopes up high anyways, but was hoping for more I guess...DH is a little sad, but more good news is that we still have some frozen sperm left! Doc also said the embryologist said that it looks like a couple should fertilize soon. So as of now, we are doing day 5 transfer....nurse said sat, but doc left dh a message saying sunday.....so I will call tom to confirm which day is correct. Now we just need to figure out exactly how many we are going to transfer. We are leaning more towards two, but still not sure yet. They say because im young and healthy, we have a good chance, but im still scared.

Did you do ICSI? Stay strong! My RE said he will be putting 3 embryos back because of my age. (if I am blessed to get 3 to fertilize)


----------



## Stinas

Never - Yes we did do ICSI. DH has Azoospermia, so we did a TESE last month and got 2 vials of sperm...so ICSI is our only way. 
I am 28, so she said the odds are in our favor, but I guess you just never know...all I keep thinking is what if it does not work? Its scary.


----------



## never2late70

Stinas said:


> Never - Yes we did do ICSI. DH has Azoospermia, so we did a TESE last month and got 2 vials of sperm...so ICSI is our only way.
> I am 28, so she said the odds are in our favor, but I guess you just never know...all I keep thinking is what if it does not work? Its scary.

It's terrifying! Stay strong. :hugs:


----------



## never2late70

How do I add my journal to my sig?


----------



## Stinas

Go to usercp at top of page....edit signature....then add the link.


----------



## drsquid

swepa- *hugs* im so sorry

stinas- i put back 2.... and im 39. fingers crossed for you


----------



## hiccups

Swepa, so sorry


----------



## Stinas

Drsquid - Thanks. I think we are going to decide depending on the embryo quality. If they are great, then we will go with one, but I have a feeling they are just ok, so why not go with two? Its a tough decision. I know I will be fine with twins, but at the beginning it will be tough. I am the type of person that does not like to ask for help, I like doing it on my own even if it takes me longer, I dont want anyone to ever say "remember that time I was there for you". So having twins, I know ill need some help, that kind of bothers me...but then again, it will probably be from my mom, so I dont care that much. Its a lot to consider I guess. 
They say if you have two as a first its the norm for you...im hoping thats true. lol


----------



## drsquid

stinas- i know the feeling. i wont ask people to do anythign for me. a friend offered to drive me to my egg retrieval and then said shed understand if i wanted someone else to do it.. the crazy thing was that i was nearly pathetically grateful cause it meant i didnt have to ask someone. i dunno what im gonna do with twins. my folks will come out to help for about a month,. after that.. who knows. i need to get a nanny (or more than 1). im single and i work (a lot). it is gonna be crazy.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Swepakepa3 said:


> 1st beta results are in........... 6......... :(, not looking good at all, repeat beta scheduled for tomorrow morning.... Won't have results until tomorrow eveninh

So sorry. I know just what you are going through. I got my beta on 7/26 and it was 8. It is tough to get that bfp and then have that happen :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

swepa: soooo sorry :( IVF freaking sucks :(


----------



## hiccups

I have a question for you self pay ladies. After baseline sono, when did you have to pay up? Where you expected to pay in advance? Or pay as you go?
On my initial visit I was given a package with estimated cost and it's broken down like this:
Physician fees-4500
IVF Fee-3300
Anesthesia Fee-500
Meds-2500 to 5000

Husband and I just want a better idea of by when we need the $$. We might have to put meds cost on credit card :(


----------



## MoBaby

we pay all costs up front before or on the day lupron starts.


----------



## almosthere

Swepa so sorry hugsss


----------



## drsquid

i paid the day i had my baseline.


----------



## azlissie

Swepa, I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## ksluice

so sorry swepa :hugs: to you!'

i paid at my down reg scan.


----------



## hiccups

MoBaby said:


> we pay all costs up front before or on the day lupron starts.

Thanks, so nervous to start.


----------



## MrsC8776

ashknowsbest said:


> I'm having a very negative attitude about the IUI and already pretty much consider myself out because I'm just so sick of being positive and then being so let down. As OH and I were leaving for the IUI this morning I said to him, lets go waste our time and he was like dont' say that but it's how I feel. Just need to get through until October and then I can move onto IVF. If it works great and if not I won't be disappointed because I'm not hopeful.

:hugs: I'm sorry you are feeling this way. My fingers are crossed for an IUI bfp for you. 



teapot said:


> I had my egg collection this morning. Got 10 eggs, 8 were mature. Have had to do a last minute switch to ICSI which I'm a bit worried about. :shrug:
> 
> They weren't happy with DH's sample (he has never had any issues before), they called him back to do a 2nd one & still not good enough for IVF, so they said ICSI was the only way to go.
> 
> Hoping & praying for a good fert report in the morning [-o&lt;
> 
> Feel ok after it, a bit achey, the odd twinge, but no bleeding, just very light spotting thankfully. Off for an early night now - work tomorrow/no rest for the wicked!
> 
> Take care ladies. xx :hugs: :flower:

Yay for 8 mature! I'm glad that you are feeling ok. I now see that 4 fertilized. That is still a good number. Don't give up on the ones you have. They will grow strong for you. Good luck on Thursday! 



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> MrsC- You enjoying your time with your Hubby home?
> 
> AFM, I am just waiting these days. I have had wonderfully fun conversations with both ,y mother and my brother about her they are worried that I am getting depressed and what they think I can do to help with that. I dont know how to explain to them that yes I am depressed (to an extent). I am terrified that the one thing I have always wanted (to be a mom) is not going to happen and it is out of my control. Doesnt mean I am giving up hope, or going to quit trying it just scares me. Im trying to be positive but every time an IUI or IVF fails it just brings up those fears.

It is so nice to have him home (which is why I'm falling so far behind here). He leaves in 9 days so that sucks but we are trying to make the best of it. 

Sorry to hear that you are struggling a little. I know this journey can be so tough and others just don't understand. You have every right to be sad. We all understand it. 



ksluice said:


> AFM: I had a bit of a roller coaster today with concerns about me being a little too responsive to the stims, but the upshot is i am triggering tonight at 9:30. Two hours from the shot and I am :wacko:

Yay for trigger!! I assume you will be having ER tomorrow so good luck! 



bubumaci said:


> OkiDoki ... onto the next round for us. :witch: flew in yesterday, right on time to celebrate my birthday with me... :lol: so I have my U/S on the 17th to see how we are doing ovulation-wise. Based on my history, I should ovulate within a couple of days of that - so looks like thawing the next round will be penultimate week of August.
> I think that this time, if all survive the freezing and thaw process, that we will just have all three transferred...
> 
> Wishing you all a great week. Sorry that I haven't caught up on everyone this time.
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

:hugs: I'm sorry. 



angels2012 said:


> Afm- 10dp4dt and hpt BFN. Today is 11dp4dt and beta testing is at 7am. I had my cry yesterday so it won't be a shocker today when I get my results at work.

I hope the beta shows something that the tests aren't. Good luck! 



michelle01 said:


> I have about 15 follicles now and I go back Thursday for my next scan and bloodwork. I am having that full feeling and heavy now and so tired! So for the girls that went through stimming, what did you do in regards to exercising? I asked the nurse and she said I could continue, which I did last cycle, but I am trying to make some changes with this one. I normally go to the gym 5-6 days a week, but I don't want to risk twisting or doing anything to ruin my chances with this cycle! I have read that some clinics recommend stopping at 5 days of stimming and some say you can keep working out, but just not lifting anything over 15 pounds?

Good luck on Thursday! 



never2late70 said:


> As for me: Bleeding and cramping came to a grinding hault last night! Thak you Jesus :happydance: Now I just feel super sleepy. Which is fine by me! We have our next scan Thursday morning. Praying for good news. Beings how Friday he only saw maybe 7-8 follicles. Which is crazy because throughout my IUI's I had that many on each side! Could it have been the bcp??? :shrug:
> 
> Praying for us all!
> ~Angie

I'm glad the bleeding and cramping has stopped. Thursday is a busy day! Good luck to you! 



wantbabysoon said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I have been MIA for a few days since I started stims. So much is going on here...
> Congrats to all the new girls who got their BFP.
> MrsC - Yay for twins!!
> 
> AFM, today is day 8 of stims and I had an ultrasound. The doctor said things looked fine and he is anticipating ER on 8/13. The largest was around 13 mm today and others at 10, 11 or 12. Does this seem normal? How many days of stims was everyone else on before ER?
> 
> I am just nervous about the whole process and would appreciate some input from girls who have been through ER.

Thank you! Fx for Monday! 



almosthere said:


> GL wantbabysoon!
> 
> AFM GOOD NEWS, FINALLY GOOD NEWS! =) I got insurance approval already, sooo fast-it only took ONE DAY after my SIS!! =)
> 
> Anywho, still unsure if I can continue this ivf cycle due to the possibility I made need a HSG to rid of my polyp....I left yet another voicemail to my FS nursing staff and asked my financial lady to email the nurses...I did not take BCP last night, do you think if I skip tonight and just take two tomorrow that it will be fine? I know it is fine in regular pregnancy prevention to do that...but this is to regulate my cycle...I doubt my FS will call me back today, so just thinking of not taking my pill tonight and waiting to hear back tomorrow....hmmmm

:happydance: That is wonderful news! I agree with drs and what she said about moving forward. 



Swepakepa3 said:


> 1st beta results are in........... 6......... :(, not looking good at all, repeat beta scheduled for tomorrow morning.... Won't have results until tomorrow eveninh

:hugs: I'm so sorry :(



Stinas said:


> I got an update today....so yesterday we collected 12 eggs....10 mature and as of today 3 fertilized. Im a little sad about it, but still happy we got something. I didnt put my hopes up high anyways, but was hoping for more I guess...DH is a little sad, but more good news is that we still have some frozen sperm left! Doc also said the embryologist said that it looks like a couple should fertilize soon. So as of now, we are doing day 5 transfer....nurse said sat, but doc left dh a message saying sunday.....so I will call tom to confirm which day is correct. Now we just need to figure out exactly how many we are going to transfer. We are leaning more towards two, but still not sure yet. They say because im young and healthy, we have a good chance, but im still scared.

3 is still good. The process you and dh have been down has been a tough one. Don't let the 3 get you down. Those 3 (maybe more) will turn into you LO's! Fx for your ET!! 



hiccups said:


> I have a question for you self pay ladies. After baseline sono, when did you have to pay up? Where you expected to pay in advance? Or pay as you go?
> On my initial visit I was given a package with estimated cost and it's broken down like this:
> Physician fees-4500
> IVF Fee-3300
> Anesthesia Fee-500
> Meds-2500 to 5000
> 
> Husband and I just want a better idea of by when we need the $$. We might have to put meds cost on credit card :(

If things had worked out financially for us we would have had to have everything paid before ER. It was a pay as you go thing BUT they required a deposit of $11,500 before the meds were ordered. Needless to say they made everything so confusing with the money part.


----------



## Jenn76

*BOMO:* I know how you feel I've been there. I was too job focused and was single until I was 31. I've always know I was meant to be a mom and I seriously thought about doing IVF with donor sperm. I ended up meeting my husband and two years later we started TTC that was three years ago. And I have been depressed many times over this whole situation but what always got me through is that I truely believe that I am meant to be a mom and that it will happen. I believe this will work out for you and you need to be positive. :hugs:

*Ksluice:* Yeah for triggering!! :happydance: Good Luck with your ER, I hope you get lots of eggies!

*Azlissie:* This is all meant to be lots of clinics have a higher success rate with FETs. Good Luck!

*TTB:* It sounds like you docs are doing all the right stuff and it's great that you will be able to get started soon. :happydance:

*Bubu: *Yeah that you are getting started again too! :happydance: I hope all your embryos do survive the thaw.

*Angels:* Sorry to hear this, this IVF stuff is so hard. :cry:

*Teapot:* I was in your same boat with one less and all three made it to day 5. On day three they were all the same cells and rating and by day 5 one was lagging. I went with the two good ones and the last one stopped progressing. I honestly feel that bringing them to day 5 although scary it helped determine the strong ones and resulted in our BFP. I hope you have similar results. Good Luck.

*Michelle:* I felt bloated too towards the end but the good news was that it went away a few days after ER. I think I'd take it easy on the gym since your ovaries are probably double or triple in size. But I commend you on your dedication 5-6 days is fantastic! Good Luck at your scan

*Angie:* I'm glad to hear your feeling better. Good luck at your scan.

*Wantbaby:* I was on stims for 11 days and your sizes sound inline with most others. The ER for me wasn't that bad, it hurt as the needle went into each ovary but other then that nothing. I only felt discomfort for 2-3 days after. Good luck with your ER.

*Drsquid:* Are you scooping your litter box? I heard you shouldn't do it if preggo. I know in some cases there is no option. I have my mother doing mine because my DH is an ass and he won't do it. LOL! I have 5 pets and every time I change my bed someone pukes on it. :dohh:

*Almost: *Yeah for getting your insurance apporved. :happydance: I hope you can get started soon.

*Swepakepa:* :hugs: Sorry. :cry:

*Stinas:* Three was my lucky number. I hope it is yours too!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Swepakepa3 said:


> 1st beta results are in........... 6......... :(, not looking good at all, repeat beta scheduled for tomorrow morning.... Won't have results until tomorrow eveninh

So sorry to hear that .. Lots of Hugs.


----------



## drsquid

jenn- im single so... eh the risk is toxo but.. my cats are indoor cats. if they have toxo, ive long since been exposed. if they dont... then no biggie. mostly im just lazy. i have super crazy easy to scoop box but never remember to bring up bags... i feel bad for my cats cause it is always bad... i have this one btw. https://www.omegapaw.com/products/roll-clean-litter-box.html


----------



## Swepakepa3

thanks everyone...... 

Good luck everyone.... hard to keep up with this thread....


----------



## Kelly9

Swepa so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

hiccups - We paid the day we started our meds....but their rule was that you need to pay in full BEFORE retrieval. Those prices sound a lot better than mine lol

drsquid - I know its crazy. Im sure you will figure it all out when they come. Things seem to fall in place when you least expect it. There is nothing wrong with a nanny...you need to pay the bills right? Got to do what you got to do!

Jenn - I really hope so!! Thanks!


----------



## angels2012

Thanks ladies for all the positive thoughts and prayers. Unfortunately all the ladies that my RE did the transfer for had a negative result today :(

We have three frosties. We don't get to meet RE till aug 17th. They want me on bcps with expected transfer in early October. They said they can't fit me into the september transfer because i would not have had enough time to rest my ovaries... Hubby wants to try one embie at a time...we'll see what the doctor says.

:dust: to all


----------



## MrsC8776

angels2012 said:


> Thanks ladies for all the positive thoughts and prayers. Unfortunately all the ladies that my RE did the transfer for had a negative result today :(
> 
> We have three frosties. We don't get to meet RE till aug 17th. They want me on bcps with expected transfer in early October. They said they can't fit me into the september transfer because i would not have had enough time to rest my ovaries... Hubby wants to try one embie at a time...we'll see what the doctor says.
> 
> :dust: to all

I'm so sorry :hugs: I hope that the FET works when you are ready.


----------



## TTB

angels2012 - thanks I will definitely look into the melatonin! I'm so sorry that this cycle didn't work for you big :hugs:

teapot & Stinas - sorry your didn't have as many fertilized as you wanted, 3 & 4 are still good so don't give up hope!

michelle01 - he didn't mention the name. Are you on HGH? I don't have a problem with making enough eggs, in fact my first cycle he thought I had too many, it's the quality that is the probem. My second cycle he actually lowered my fsh dose trying to get fewer but better quality eggs, it worked butnought ell enough :( Re: exercising, I stopped after a few days of stimming, I was just so bloated (and tired) I couldn't handle doing any. The bloating continued until I got my period so it wasn't until then that I started exercising again.

almostthere - so happy that you got approval, you must be beyond excited!

Swepakepa3 - gosh I am sorry sorry for your low beta! I have gone through that twice and would not wish that on anyone else! Big :hugs:


----------



## threebirds

Hiya, heres my update:
Our 1st IVF/ICSI cycle with low AMH / high FSH and poor sperm
ICSI short protocol, no downregging
Gonal f 300iu for cd2-12.
Two follicles in left ovary (20 & 21mm 5 Aug) none in right.
One egg retrieved 7 Aug.
Embryo 8 Aug.
Hoping for ET 9 Aug (my birthday!)

Good luck ladies & lots of :dust:
xxx


----------



## bubumaci

Welcome threebirds :howdy: Fingers crossed for a nice development and transfer on your birthday :)

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## teapot

So sorry Swepa, hope you are ok :hugs::hugs:

Angels 2012 :hugs: for you too, the time til your FET won't be long going. x

Hello threebirds :wave: I might be having ET tomorrow too.

Bubu - notice your little smiley is 'sad'. Sending hugs to you from the UK. x

Stina - hope your three and my four little dudes are keeping cosy & growing their little socks off :oneofeach::oneofeach:

...feeling VERY bloated & nauseous last night & today. Trying to drink lots, but just doesn't feel like there's any room for a drink to go in! I'm at work & when customers are fussing over nothing I want to SCREAM at them DO YOU KNOW WHAT I'M DOING THIS WEEK!! GET A GRIP!

Lols - rant over! I love having you guys on here! xxxx


----------



## bubumaci

Ahhh - thanks teapot! I guess I need to make him hopeful again :)

I actually was incredibly bloated and swollen after ER until about a day or so after transfer. In fact, the day of the ER was the least sore, somehow... Sitting was really uncomfortable and drinking loads didn't help much ... But it does go away :) :hugs:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MoBaby

Angels2012: sorry it didn't work :( fet soon!


----------



## michelle01

TTB - No I am not on the HGH, was just curious what it was. I am done working out for now, I am so bloated and feel so heavy. I am a little worried as in the past 3 days I have gained 2.5 pounds now. I weighed myself this morning. I feel like a fat cow :haha:

Swepakepa3 - I am so sorry :hugs:

Almost - That is great news on the insurance! 

Teapot and Threebirds - Good luck with your ET.

Angels - I am so sorry :hugs:

Jenn - Thanks; I go everyday during lunch and then once on the weekend, usually. I feel like something is missing if I don't workout and now that I have to stop cause I just cannot do it, I feel so lost today :wacko: I was hurting after I worked out yesterday and its just not worth it to me; I only have a few more days left of stimming anyhow.


----------



## Phantom710

Well, thanks to a legal snag, I'm definately out for a transfer this month, and now we're looking at more the middle of september, not the beginning. Bummer!

Keeping my fingers crossed for all of you with ET soon!


----------



## almosthere

phantom-sorry about the delay-but it sounds like a very short one, so keep positive!!


----------



## never2late70

Threebirds: :hi: Good luck!

Phantom: That totally sucks! :nope:

Good morning and happy Wednesday everyone.

I'm feeling pretty great today. Lost 3.5 pounds so far. Not feeling too terribly bloated or full (yet) I do have 6 tiny little bruises on my belly but no big deal.
5 day scan tomorrow. :happydance:

I added my journal to my sig but I dont think I did it right??? :shrug:

Hows everyone feeling today? 

Prayers and blessings,
~Angie


----------



## Jenn76

drsquid said:


> jenn- im single so... eh the risk is toxo but.. my cats are indoor cats. if they have toxo, ive long since been exposed. if they dont... then no biggie. mostly im just lazy. i have super crazy easy to scoop box but never remember to bring up bags... i feel bad for my cats cause it is always bad... i have this one btw. https://www.omegapaw.com/products/roll-clean-litter-box.html

I had one of the electric ones that automatically cleaned the box after every use but after awhile it kept getting jammed up because my cats pee's are huge. Mine are indoor cats too but I sometimes let them out in our fenced yard. I've been around cats my whole life but I'm still scared of getting toxo. I figure it's better safe then sorry. I'm lazy too with the box I actually had to program a reminder in my backberry. 



angels2012 said:


> Thanks ladies for all the positive thoughts and prayers. Unfortunately all the ladies that my RE did the transfer for had a negative result today :(
> 
> We have three frosties. We don't get to meet RE till aug 17th. They want me on bcps with expected transfer in early October. They said they can't fit me into the september transfer because i would not have had enough time to rest my ovaries... Hubby wants to try one embie at a time...we'll see what the doctor says.
> 
> :dust: to all

Good luck with your FET, October will be here in no time.



threebirds said:


> Hiya, heres my update:
> Our 1st IVF/ICSI cycle with low AMH / high FSH and poor sperm
> ICSI short protocol, no downregging
> Gonal f 300iu for cd2-12.
> Two follicles in left ovary (20 & 21mm 5 Aug) none in right.
> One egg retrieved 7 Aug.
> Embryo 8 Aug.
> Hoping for ET 9 Aug (my birthday!)
> 
> Good luck ladies & lots of :dust:
> xxx

Well Happy Birthday to you threebirds, what a great present a BFP will be. Good Luck with your transfer tomorrow! 



teapot said:


> So sorry Swepa, hope you are ok :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Angels 2012 :hugs: for you too, the time til your FET won't be long going. x
> 
> Hello threebirds :wave: I might be having ET tomorrow too.
> 
> Bubu - notice your little smiley is 'sad'. Sending hugs to you from the UK. x
> 
> Stina - hope your three and my four little dudes are keeping cosy & growing their little socks off :oneofeach::oneofeach:
> 
> ...feeling VERY bloated & nauseous last night & today. Trying to drink lots, but just doesn't feel like there's any room for a drink to go in! I'm at work & when customers are fussing over nothing I want to SCREAM at them DO YOU KNOW WHAT I'M DOING THIS WEEK!! GET A GRIP!
> 
> Lols - rant over! I love having you guys on here! xxxx

Do you work in retail? I did up until a couple years ago and I can honestly say I don't think I could handle that environment while going through this. Bloated is a good thing must mean you have lots of growing follicles. 



Phantom710 said:


> Well, thanks to a legal snag, I'm definately out for a transfer this month, and now we're looking at more the middle of september, not the beginning. Bummer!
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for all of you with ET soon!

Sorry to hear of your delay, I'm sure the parents are quite devastated as well.


----------



## Jenn76

never2late70 said:


> Threebirds: :hi: Good luck!
> 
> Phantom: That totally sucks! :nope:
> 
> Good morning and happy Wednesday everyone.
> 
> I'm feeling pretty great today. Lost 3.5 pounds so far. Not feeling too terribly bloated or full (yet) I do have 6 tiny little bruises on my belly but no big deal.
> 5 day scan tomorrow. :happydance:
> 
> I added my journal to my sig but I dont think I did it right??? :shrug:
> 
> Hows everyone feeling today?
> 
> Prayers and blessings,
> ~Angie

It works! Congrats on the 3.5 pounds! I gained about 15 pounds from the meds and have lost 5 since coming off the stims.


----------



## never2late70

Jenn76 said:


> never2late70 said:
> 
> 
> Threebirds: :hi: Good luck!
> 
> Phantom: That totally sucks! :nope:
> 
> Good morning and happy Wednesday everyone.
> 
> I'm feeling pretty great today. Lost 3.5 pounds so far. Not feeling too terribly bloated or full (yet) I do have 6 tiny little bruises on my belly but no big deal.
> 5 day scan tomorrow. :happydance:
> 
> I added my journal to my sig but I dont think I did it right??? :shrug:
> 
> Hows everyone feeling today?
> 
> Prayers and blessings,
> ~Angie
> 
> It works! Congrats on the 3.5 pounds! I gained about 15 pounds from the meds and have lost 5 since coming off the stims.Click to expand...

Thank you but I think I may have spoke too soon. Just drank a bottle water and now I feel like a whale!!! Bahahah:dohh:


----------



## Lindsay18

Hi ladies!
I'm new on here and can really relate to a lot of what is being said! I started stims 7/30 and am set for ER on this Friday or Saturday :). I am feeling VERY similar to how many of you feel LOL!


----------



## michelle01

Welcome Lindsay!! Is this your first IVF? And what protocol/meds on you on? I am on day 7 today of stimming and going in for my next scan tomorrow morning. I am just so worried about OHSS now cause I am bloating SO bad and feel like a beached whale :wacko: Hopefully what I am feeling is normal and tomorrow will confirm that. Last cycle I didn't respond well, so I didn't get to the point of being uncomfortable till the very end. Now I am that way half way through.


----------



## Phantom710

thanks guys :) After approving the contract for it it to be signed, the parents have decided they want to consult the agency about a question they have in it now.

I don't mean to sound bitchy, as I know I'd rather them do this now rather than later, but I can't help being irritated that they read and approved it, and now, just as I was sending out my end of the contract, they decide they need to review it with the agency again, so now Legal will have to redo parts of it as different dates have changed, and I just get to sit here, wondering when we'll move on.

They are fairly fast moving people, so I'm telling myself it'll be soon, but as the problem they have is regarding my state... I'm paranoid they are going to want me to either deliver in another state, or just choose another surrogate.

anyways-- rant over.


threebirds-- good luck tomorrow! Hoping for a very sticky birthday gift :)


Edit-- Welcome Lindsey!!


----------



## never2late70

michelle01 said:


> Welcome Lindsay!! Is this your first IVF? And what protocol/meds on you on? I am on day 7 today of stimming and going in for my next scan tomorrow morning. I am just so worried about OHSS now cause I am bloating SO bad and feel like a beached whale :wacko: Hopefully what I am feeling is normal and tomorrow will confirm that. Last cycle I didn't respond well, so I didn't get to the point of being uncomfortable till the very end. Now I am that way half way through.

Yuck..I am sorry about the bloating Michelle..I woke up feeling amazing. Ate half a banana and drank a 16oz water and now feel like a whale too! Ugh..

Welcome Lindsey!


----------



## Lindsay18

Hi Michelle!
Yes, this is my first cycle of anything. We went straight to IVF because my hubby is just about 1% morphology. I am currently on 225iu Follistim, 15-30units (depends on the day) of HCG, and just started Cetrotide to stop ovulation. I am at risk for OHSS, myself. I have about 45 follicles and the majority are about 15-18mm currently. I am being monitored daily. I feel HUUUUUGEEEE!!! So I know what you mean!


----------



## wantbabysoon

michelle01 said:


> Welcome Lindsay!! Is this your first IVF? And what protocol/meds on you on? I am on day 7 today of stimming and going in for my next scan tomorrow morning. I am just so worried about OHSS now cause I am bloating SO bad and feel like a beached whale :wacko: Hopefully what I am feeling is normal and tomorrow will confirm that. Last cycle I didn't respond well, so I didn't get to the point of being uncomfortable till the very end. Now I am that way half way through.

Have they tested your E2 levels? I am also worried about OHSS since I am slightly overweight and have PCOS.


----------



## michelle01

Lindsay18 said:


> Hi Michelle!
> Yes, this is my first cycle of anything. We went straight to IVF because my hubby is just about 1% morphology. I am currently on 225iu Follistim, 15-30units (depends on the day) of HCG, and just started Cetrotide to stop ovulation. I am at risk for OHSS, myself. I have about 45 follicles and the majority are about 15-18mm currently. I am being monitored daily. I feel HUUUUUGEEEE!!! So I know what you mean!

Oh my goodness...45 follicles; I couldn't imagine how you are feeling! I had 15 at my scan on day 5. I also am on Follistum, 450iu and also doing the Cetrotide injections....they make me itch and I have had a few welts from them. Sounds likeyou are ready to go soon with having the largest at 18mm! Good luck!


----------



## never2late70

Wow Lindsey! 45 folllicles :dohh:

That's crazy! :winkwink:


----------



## michelle01

Wantbabysoon - They will check my levels tomorrow morning. I think I felt worse yesterday after trying to workout and today I didn't go, so I am not as sore as I was yesterday. Hopefully tomorrow morning will shed more light on what is going on!

Never - Hopefully you continue to feel great!! I think after I eat, I do bloat up more...but I keep telling myself...this is all for a good reason :)


----------



## Lindsay18

michelle01 said:


> Lindsay18 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Michelle!
> Yes, this is my first cycle of anything. We went straight to IVF because my hubby is just about 1% morphology. I am currently on 225iu Follistim, 15-30units (depends on the day) of HCG, and just started Cetrotide to stop ovulation. I am at risk for OHSS, myself. I have about 45 follicles and the majority are about 15-18mm currently. I am being monitored daily. I feel HUUUUUGEEEE!!! So I know what you mean!
> 
> Oh my goodness...45 follicles; I couldn't imagine how you are feeling! I had 15 at my scan on day 5. I also am on Follistum, 450iu and also doing the Cetrotide injections....they make me itch and I have had a few welts from them. Sounds likeyou are ready to go soon with having the largest at 18mm! Good luck!Click to expand...

Thanks, girl! I am feeling gross lol. I am starting to get REALLY tired of the injections. I am so bruised up, I look like someone beat me between the injections and the bloodwork LOL! Retrieval will be Friday or Saturday so fingers crossed, however they said I may have to freeze because of the risk of OHSS and have to wait until next cycle to transfer, but I will know that better in a day or so hopefully. You are ready to go soon too right?!


----------



## Lindsay18

never2late70 said:


> Wow Lindsey! 45 folllicles :dohh:
> 
> That's crazy! :winkwink:

Tell me about it! Yep - its somewhere around 40-45 and the majority are huge so I have back pains and insane amounts of bloating now lol. And now on top of it, since I'm at risk of OHSS, my doctor tells me to rest, drink a ton of gatorade or anything with electrolytes, and eat salty food haha.


----------



## michelle01

Lindsay - I am probably going in for retrieval on Monday; guess I will find out more depending on what my scan shows tomorrow. I just went and got gatorade and some chips :) Hopefully that will help! On Monday, my largest follicle was at 13.2mm.


----------



## oneof14

never2late70 said:


> Threebirds: :hi: Good luck!
> 
> Phantom: That totally sucks! :nope:
> 
> Good morning and happy Wednesday everyone.
> 
> I'm feeling pretty great today. Lost 3.5 pounds so far. Not feeling too terribly bloated or full (yet) I do have 6 tiny little bruises on my belly but no big deal.
> 5 day scan tomorrow. :happydance:
> 
> I added my journal to my sig but I dont think I did it right??? :shrug:
> 
> Hows everyone feeling today?
> 
> Prayers and blessings,
> ~Angie

Hey never, I am right behind you, I have my 5 day scan on Friday and I am nervous any anything. I went in this morning just for blood work.


----------



## Lindsay18

michelle01 said:


> Lindsay - I am probably going in for retrieval on Monday; guess I will find out more depending on what my scan shows tomorrow. I just went and got gatorade and some chips :) Hopefully that will help! On Monday, my largest follicle was at 13.2mm.

HAHA that's what I did yesterday!!! Just wait - I've been going in daily for monitoring and Monday my largest was 13mm, yesterday it was 15mm and today I had several that were 18+mm. They grow SO fast! Let me know how it goes for sure! We are right on the same track - so cool! I will know more when my nurse calls me in the next couple of hours about my blood results etc. Excited, but nervous. What kinds of side effects did you have throughout the stimming? I had really bad headaches and terrible fatigue for the first few days. Now it's mostly just bloating and mild back pain.


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lindsay18 said:


> michelle01 said:
> 
> 
> Lindsay - I am probably going in for retrieval on Monday; guess I will find out more depending on what my scan shows tomorrow. I just went and got gatorade and some chips :) Hopefully that will help! On Monday, my largest follicle was at 13.2mm.
> 
> HAHA that's what I did yesterday!!! Just wait - I've been going in daily for monitoring and Monday my largest was 13mm, yesterday it was 15mm and today I had several that were 18+mm. They grow SO fast! Let me know how it goes for sure! We are right on the same track - so cool! I will know more when my nurse calls me in the next couple of hours about my blood results etc. Excited, but nervous. What kinds of side effects did you have throughout the stimming? I had really bad headaches and terrible fatigue for the first few days. Now it's mostly just bloating and mild back pain.Click to expand...

We are all so close together with our stims, ER etc!! I go back for U/s tomorrow morning, yesterday my largest was 14 mm. Doctor is estimating trigger on Saturday and retrieval on Monday


----------



## hiccups

angels2012 said:


> Thanks ladies for all the positive thoughts and prayers. Unfortunately all the ladies that my RE did the transfer for had a negative result today :(
> 
> We have three frosties. We don't get to meet RE till aug 17th. They want me on bcps with expected transfer in early October. They said they can't fit me into the september transfer because i would not have had enough time to rest my ovaries... Hubby wants to try one embie at a time...we'll see what the doctor says.
> 
> :dust: to all

Angels so sorry to hear about results.


----------



## Lindsay18

wantbabysoon said:


> Lindsay18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> michelle01 said:
> 
> 
> Lindsay - I am probably going in for retrieval on Monday; guess I will find out more depending on what my scan shows tomorrow. I just went and got gatorade and some chips :) Hopefully that will help! On Monday, my largest follicle was at 13.2mm.
> 
> HAHA that's what I did yesterday!!! Just wait - I've been going in daily for monitoring and Monday my largest was 13mm, yesterday it was 15mm and today I had several that were 18+mm. They grow SO fast! Let me know how it goes for sure! We are right on the same track - so cool! I will know more when my nurse calls me in the next couple of hours about my blood results etc. Excited, but nervous. What kinds of side effects did you have throughout the stimming? I had really bad headaches and terrible fatigue for the first few days. Now it's mostly just bloating and mild back pain.Click to expand...
> 
> We are all so close together with our stims, ER etc!! I go back for U/s tomorrow morning, yesterday my largest was 14 mm. Doctor is estimating trigger on Saturday and retrieval on MondayClick to expand...

Wantbaby - We really are!! That's crazy! Yeah, I go daily for U/S and B/W (fun lol). My nurse actually just texted me and said my estrogen is at 2762 (which is double yesterday's) so that's good. And that she will let me know in a little bit if my trigger will be tonight or tomorrow. Exciting :)


----------



## almosthere

Wow lindsaythats a lot!!

Sry to hear the news angel :(

Afm. Fs finally called me back and the nurse said to keep taking bcps. So I am glad I took them last night...she also said I have to have my hsg tomorrow and to take ibprofin before the test....dh innjured his back to in a way it turns out good he has off from work all week because he can go with me as the office is the far one for my hsg and I was not comfortable driving myself home mondsy from my sis :/ also woke up feeling super pukey this am myb its bc I took two bcps since I missed one night and needed to catchup...hmm anywho will keep you updated and am praying we all get our bfps soon!


----------



## never2late70

almosthere said:


> Wow lindsaythats a lot!!
> 
> Sry to hear the news angel :(
> 
> Afm. Fs finally called me back and the nurse said to keep taking bcps. So I am glad I took them last night...she also said I have to have my hsg tomorrow and to take ibprofin before the test....dh innjured his back to in a way it turns out good he has off from work all week because he can go with me as the office is the far one for my hsg and I was not comfortable driving myself home mondsy from my sis :/ also woke up feeling super pukey this am myb its bc I took two bcps since I missed one night and needed to catchup...hmm anywho will keep you updated and am praying we all get our bfps soon!

Yay for getting started again!


----------



## Lindsay18

YAY! Nurse just called me - I am triggering tonight and retrieval is on Friday :) Exciting


----------



## michelle01

Lindsay18 said:


> michelle01 said:
> 
> 
> Lindsay - I am probably going in for retrieval on Monday; guess I will find out more depending on what my scan shows tomorrow. I just went and got gatorade and some chips :) Hopefully that will help! On Monday, my largest follicle was at 13.2mm.
> 
> HAHA that's what I did yesterday!!! Just wait - I've been going in daily for monitoring and Monday my largest was 13mm, yesterday it was 15mm and today I had several that were 18+mm. They grow SO fast! Let me know how it goes for sure! We are right on the same track - so cool! I will know more when my nurse calls me in the next couple of hours about my blood results etc. Excited, but nervous. What kinds of side effects did you have throughout the stimming? I had really bad headaches and terrible fatigue for the first few days. Now it's mostly just bloating and mild back pain.Click to expand...

OH MY! I am super anxious now about tomorrows appointment! If mine grow anything like yours are, then I can be having my retrieval this weekend. I am bloated, tired and have back pain too. Just saw too that you are going in on Friday...YAY! Good luck! I bet you will feel much better after your ER.


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lindsay18 said:


> YAY! Nurse just called me - I am triggering tonight and retrieval is on Friday :) Exciting

Yay on moving forward. Keep us updated!


----------



## Lindsay18

michelle01 said:


> Lindsay18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> michelle01 said:
> 
> 
> Lindsay - I am probably going in for retrieval on Monday; guess I will find out more depending on what my scan shows tomorrow. I just went and got gatorade and some chips :) Hopefully that will help! On Monday, my largest follicle was at 13.2mm.
> 
> HAHA that's what I did yesterday!!! Just wait - I've been going in daily for monitoring and Monday my largest was 13mm, yesterday it was 15mm and today I had several that were 18+mm. They grow SO fast! Let me know how it goes for sure! We are right on the same track - so cool! I will know more when my nurse calls me in the next couple of hours about my blood results etc. Excited, but nervous. What kinds of side effects did you have throughout the stimming? I had really bad headaches and terrible fatigue for the first few days. Now it's mostly just bloating and mild back pain.Click to expand...
> 
> OH MY! I am super anxious now about tomorrows appointment! If mine grow anything like yours are, then I can be having my retrieval this weekend. I am bloated, tired and have back pain too. Just saw too that you are going in on Friday...YAY! Good luck! I bet you will feel much better after your ER.Click to expand...

Thanks, girl!!! I can't wait to see how your appointment goes tomorrow! Yea, my estrogen is above 2700 (doubled from last time) and they're pretty big LOL so it's good to know I am done with my shots (besides the trigger shots). I hope I will feel better after the ER. Phew!


----------



## hiccups

Welcome=) threebirds and Lindsey

Phantom sorry yiou had a minor setback 

Michelle- sorry you are feeling so bloated. just think it will all be over soon...BFP comming your way


----------



## almosthere

How exciting lindsay and michelle best of luck!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

almosthere said:


> Wow lindsaythats a lot!!
> 
> Sry to hear the news angel :(
> 
> Afm. Fs finally called me back and the nurse said to keep taking bcps. So I am glad I took them last night...she also said I have to have my hsg tomorrow and to take ibprofin before the test....dh innjured his back to in a way it turns out good he has off from work all week because he can go with me as the office is the far one for my hsg and I was not comfortable driving myself home mondsy from my sis :/ also woke up feeling super pukey this am myb its bc I took two bcps since I missed one night and needed to catchup...hmm anywho will keep you updated and am praying we all get our bfps soon!

Great news on getting started again!


----------



## Stinas

threebirds - Good luck!

teapot - I hope they are growing away!!! FX its our cycles! I feel super bloated and cranky as well...not to mention my ass is getting sore from the stupid progesterone shot! It was throbbing today! Yesterday was a piece of cake, but today it just did not want to be nice.

Phantom710 - Thats a bummer! Sept is not too far away though.

Lindsay18 - Welcome & Good luck with your ER! 45 follicles!!! WOW! I felt like crap and I only had half that amount!! 

Almost - Yay for starting again!!!

As for me...Doc gave us an update on our embryos....two look really good, one is good and the others are lagging a bit. Looks like we are going to transfer two on sat. Not sure if we are going to be able to freeze anything...I guess we will know more about that later in the week. I really hope this works out...I dont want to have to stim and er all over again. We have some sperm left, but its not a 100% that they will make embryos. I guess its all a wait and see what happens.


----------



## Lindsay18

Stinas - thank you so much! I am hoping for good results on Friday! Good luck with your transfer and hopefully you will have a few to freeze :)


----------



## MoBaby

Stinas good report!! Fx for Saturday!

Lindsay: that's a lot of follicles... Did your dr talk to you about possible ohss?? With that amount of follicles I would be concerned :) good luck on Friday!


----------



## drsquid

stinas- yay for 2 great embies. (gotta go for the positives =) )

lindsay- id be worried too about ohss... are they planning on just doing fet?

afm- new pic in sig


----------



## TTC With PCOS

Hi Ladies, 

I'm so happy but so nervous right now! 

Our miricle happened I tested Friday BFP, Sunday BFP, Monday digital BFP & blood test results came back today for Monday's HCG 656.4!!! BFP!!!

So why am I so scared & insecure that something's going to go wrong? 
Why can't I just be happy?

My boobs were really sore Monday & Tuesday & today they are not as sore? 
However I seem to be getting other symptoms like mild lower back pain,
a little nausia & I'm extremely hungry. 

Any one else have symptoms that fade or come & go, any tips to on how to deal 
with the uncertainty I'm going through??

Thank you ladies, baby dust to you all!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

TTC With PCOS said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm so happy but so nervous right now!
> 
> Our miricle happened I tested Friday BFP, Sunday BFP, Monday digital BFP & blood test results came back today for Monday's HCG 656.4!!! BFP!!!
> 
> So why am I so scared & insecure that something's going to go wrong?
> Why can't I just be happy?
> 
> My boobs were really sore Monday & Tuesday & today they are not as sore?
> However I seem to be getting other symptoms like mild lower back pain,
> a little nausia & I'm extremely hungry.
> 
> Any one else have symptoms that fade or come & go, any tips to on how to deal
> with the uncertainty I'm going through??
> 
> Thank you ladies, baby dust to you all!!

Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

MoBaby said:


> Stinas good report!! Fx for Saturday!
> 
> Lindsay: that's a lot of follicles... Did your dr talk to you about possible ohss?? With that amount of follicles I would be concerned :) good luck on Friday!




drsquid said:


> stinas- yay for 2 great embies. (gotta go for the positives =) )
> 
> lindsay- id be worried too about ohss... are they planning on just doing fet?
> 
> afm- new pic in sig

Hi ladies,
Yea We did talk about that. They are concerned about that - basically they want to see how my body responds to the ET etc after Friday. They told me that they would be freezing them if they don't think the fresh transfer would be a good idea. I'm obviously ok with that especially since I don't have much of a choice LOL - I just want the best situation. 
Have any of you had OHSS? My Dr. told me that I need to eat a lot of salt and drink Gatorade (anything with electrolytes) to help prevent it.


----------



## Stinas

Drsquid - awwwwwww prune babies!!!!

TTC With PCOS - CONGRATSSSSSS!!!!!


----------



## drsquid

ttc- congrats =) im 10 weeks today... minimal nausea occasionally... otherwise i feel totally fine (well tired... but fine). just started getting a big teary over stuff a few days ago. and i have twins/.. it is perfectly normal to have symptoms come and go. those that do have symptoms seem to find they started more after 6 weeks or so


----------



## bubumaci

TTC - Congratulations :happydance: sounds like a nice and high :bfp: to me :) :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Ttc !!! Congrats!!
Lindsey mrsbear from another thread had ohss super bad :( its miserable and you don't want it :)


----------



## Lindsay18

MoBaby said:


> Ttc !!! Congrats!!
> Lindsey mrsbear from another thread had ohss super bad :( its miserable and you don't want it :)

Ugh really?? I read a little about it and it doesn't sound pleasant. Maybe I'll find her and see what she has to say about having it?? Thanks.


----------



## never2late70

Congrats TTC :happydance:


----------



## oneof14

TTC With PCOS said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm so happy but so nervous right now!
> 
> Our miricle happened I tested Friday BFP, Sunday BFP, Monday digital BFP & blood test results came back today for Monday's HCG 656.4!!! BFP!!!
> 
> So why am I so scared & insecure that something's going to go wrong?
> Why can't I just be happy?
> 
> My boobs were really sore Monday & Tuesday & today they are not as sore?
> However I seem to be getting other symptoms like mild lower back pain,
> a little nausia & I'm extremely hungry.
> 
> Any one else have symptoms that fade or come & go, any tips to on how to deal
> with the uncertainty I'm going through??
> 
> Thank you ladies, baby dust to you all!!

:happydance: Congrats!!!


----------



## Jenn76

*Lindsay:* :hi: Welcome. Wow 45 follicles your poor ovaries must be the size of footballs. No wonder you feel bloated. FX that OHSS stays away, drink lots of gatorade. MrsBear has a journal where she describes everything. She was hospitalized for 10 days. Here is the link to her journal:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-journals/500870-operation-baby-bear-journal-ivf.html 

Congrats on triggering! and good luck with your ET.

*Stinas:* :happydance: So happy to hear your embryos are progressing. I'm doing the vaginal progesterone which isn't that bad. At first I was wishing I had the shots but now I think this is better. Good Luck with you ET!

*Drsquid:* OMG this is awesome!! You must be so excited they look fantastic!

*TTC:* :yipee: Congrats on the BFP!!!!!! I'm a week behind you and I don't have any symptoms. I woke up Friday and my boobs felt different, not sore just different. I knew from that moment that I was pregnant but hpt was a BFN. The next day I got my BFP so the boobs were right. Other then that I don't feel anything except a tightness in my stomach. It kind of feels like I did a bunch of sit ups. My mom never had pregnancy symptoms so maybe I will be the same. Your beta sounds like a strong number so you must have a sticky bean. How many did you transfer?


----------



## Swepakepa3

TTB said:


> Swepakepa3 - gosh I am sorry sorry for your low beta! I have gone through that twice and would not wish that on anyone else! Big :hugs:

it's miserable..... words can't explain the feeling....



Phantom710 said:


> Well, thanks to a legal snag, I'm definately out for a transfer this month, and now we're looking at more the middle of september, not the beginning. Bummer!
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for all of you with ET soon!

Better late then never!! 



Lindsay18 said:


> Hi ladies!
> I'm new on here and can really relate to a lot of what is being said! I started stims 7/30 and am set for ER on this Friday or Saturday :). I am feeling VERY similar to how many of you feel LOL!




Lindsay18 said:


> YAY! Nurse just called me - I am triggering tonight and retrieval is on Friday :) Exciting

Welcome!!



TTC With PCOS said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm so happy but so nervous right now!
> 
> Our miricle happened I tested Friday BFP, Sunday BFP, Monday digital BFP & blood test results came back today for Monday's HCG 656.4!!! BFP!!!
> 
> Thank you ladies, baby dust to you all!!

Congrats!!

AFM: nurse called and confirmed the :bfn: today..... now gotta wait for the follow up appointment scheduled for 8/22... hoping to maybe get it sooner.


----------



## oneof14

drsquid said:


> ttc- congrats =) im 10 weeks today... minimal nausea occasionally... otherwise i feel totally fine (well tired... but fine). just started getting a big teary over stuff a few days ago. and i have twins/.. it is perfectly normal to have symptoms come and go. those that do have symptoms seem to find they started more after 6 weeks or so

Love you lil beanies!!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn76 said:


> *Lindsay:* :hi: Welcome. Wow 45 follicles your poor ovaries must be the size of footballs. No wonder you feel bloated. FX that OHSS stays away, drink lots of gatorade. MrsBear has a journal where she describes everything. She was hospitalized for 10 days. Here is the link to her journal:
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-journals/500870-operation-baby-bear-journal-ivf.html
> 
> Congrats on triggering! and good luck with your ET.
> 
> Thank you so much Jenn! I will check her journal out for sure. I've been chugging gatorade! Fingers crossed!


----------



## hiccups

Dr Squid-awwwww so cute 

Stinas- yay for two sticky beans

TTC w/PCOS-Congrats!!!


----------



## Kelly9

ttc congrats

swepa more hugs to you


----------



## drsquid

swepa- more hugs from me too. just so unfair


----------



## MrsC8776

Lindsay18 said:


> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> Ttc !!! Congrats!!
> Lindsey mrsbear from another thread had ohss super bad :( its miserable and you don't want it :)
> 
> Ugh really?? I read a little about it and it doesn't sound pleasant. Maybe I'll find her and see what she has to say about having it?? Thanks.Click to expand...

This is for you!! :flower: Please read. Mrs. Bear's story

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/949833-important-read-all-would-ivf-ers.html

Ok now going back to reply to everyone


----------



## MrsC8776

threebirds said:


> Hiya, heres my update:
> Our 1st IVF/ICSI cycle with low AMH / high FSH and poor sperm
> ICSI short protocol, no downregging
> Gonal f 300iu for cd2-12.
> Two follicles in left ovary (20 & 21mm 5 Aug) none in right.
> One egg retrieved 7 Aug.
> Embryo 8 Aug.
> Hoping for ET 9 Aug (my birthday!)
> 
> Good luck ladies & lots of :dust:
> xxx

Fx for tomorrow! 



Phantom710 said:


> Well, thanks to a legal snag, I'm definately out for a transfer this month, and now we're looking at more the middle of september, not the beginning. Bummer!
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for all of you with ET soon!

Sorry to hear about the delay. I know it is probably a PITA but its better to get it taken care of now rather than have questions in the middle of everything. 



Lindsay18 said:


> Hi ladies!
> I'm new on here and can really relate to a lot of what is being said! I started stims 7/30 and am set for ER on this Friday or Saturday :). I am feeling VERY similar to how many of you feel LOL!

Welcome! :hi: When reading further I saw you have 45 follicles! Wow fx for many good ones. I believe on the front page there was a girl (forgot who) who has double digits frozen so that is a good possibility for you as well. 



almosthere said:


> Wow lindsaythats a lot!!
> 
> Sry to hear the news angel :(
> 
> Afm. Fs finally called me back and the nurse said to keep taking bcps. So I am glad I took them last night...she also said I have to have my hsg tomorrow and to take ibprofin before the test....dh innjured his back to in a way it turns out good he has off from work all week because he can go with me as the office is the far one for my hsg and I was not comfortable driving myself home mondsy from my sis :/ also woke up feeling super pukey this am myb its bc I took two bcps since I missed one night and needed to catchup...hmm anywho will keep you updated and am praying we all get our bfps soon!

Yay for still having a plan. The HSG wasn't bad for me. Honestly I was more scared from the reviews online than anything else. I sat on the table and about balled my eyes out. Then there was no pain at all. Everyone is different though. I did take pain something on the way but also drove myself home. Good luck tomorrow. 



Stinas said:


> As for me...Doc gave us an update on our embryos....two look really good, one is good and the others are lagging a bit. Looks like we are going to transfer two on sat. Not sure if we are going to be able to freeze anything...I guess we will know more about that later in the week. I really hope this works out...I dont want to have to stim and er all over again. We have some sperm left, but its not a 100% that they will make embryos. I guess its all a wait and see what happens.

Fx for your little embies!! Grow grow grow and good luck on Saturday. 



drsquid said:


> stinas- yay for 2 great embies. (gotta go for the positives =) )
> 
> lindsay- id be worried too about ohss... are they planning on just doing fet?
> 
> afm- new pic in sig

Great pic! I love seeing that. :) 



TTC With PCOS said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm so happy but so nervous right now!
> 
> Our miricle happened I tested Friday BFP, Sunday BFP, Monday digital BFP & blood test results came back today for Monday's HCG 656.4!!! BFP!!!
> 
> So why am I so scared & insecure that something's going to go wrong?
> Why can't I just be happy?
> 
> My boobs were really sore Monday & Tuesday & today they are not as sore?
> However I seem to be getting other symptoms like mild lower back pain,
> a little nausia & I'm extremely hungry.
> 
> Any one else have symptoms that fade or come & go, any tips to on how to deal
> with the uncertainty I'm going through??
> 
> Thank you ladies, baby dust to you all!!

:happydance: Congrats! It is normal to be nervous, excited, and scared. After everything we have all be through it takes a little while to sink in. The symptoms do come and go. Everyone is different so we all have different symptoms. For me I started getting nauseous at 4 weeks but just over the last few days has it gotten really bad. No back pain or anything like that. Just super tired and sensitive (painful!) nips. 



Swepakepa3 said:


> AFM: nurse called and confirmed the :bfn: today..... now gotta wait for the follow up appointment scheduled for 8/22... hoping to maybe get it sooner.

:hugs: Again I'm so sorry. This has got to be so difficult. Fx you guys can get in sooner than the 22nd.


----------



## almosthere

yay ttc congrats...amazing!!!!! =)


----------



## ksluice

Hi Ladies, I am still a little spacey feeling from the ER, but they retrieved 18 mature eggs from 29 total. I am feeling achey, but the heating pad is helping loads. FXed for the fert report tomorrow!

My head isn't 100% so I can't keep up with everything going on here today! I hope you all don't mind if I just do the personal update and save the rest for later. I just thought you ladies about to trigger or ER with similar follicle progression might want the infos :flower:


----------



## Lindsay18

Just did the 2 trigger shots. Feeling super uncomfortable, bloated, back pains etc. going to bed. Then b/w and u/s in the morning. 
Ksluice- feel better soon! I'll be relating to that on Friday I guess...


----------



## drsquid

ksluice- yay what great numbers. cant wait to get the fert report


----------



## never2late70

Hi Guys! Just uploaded my first youtube video onto my journal 
The link to my journal is in my signature. I hope you all enjoy it. :thumbup:

My husband and I are really excited to document this entire crazy journey :happydance:

Prayers and Blessings,
~Angie


----------



## MrsC8776

ksluice said:


> Hi Ladies, I am still a little spacey feeling from the ER, but they retrieved 18 mature eggs from 29 total. I am feeling achey, but the heating pad is helping loads. FXed for the fert report tomorrow!
> 
> My head isn't 100% so I can't keep up with everything going on here today! I hope you all don't mind if I just do the personal update and save the rest for later. I just thought you ladies about to trigger or ER with similar follicle progression might want the infos :flower:

Congrats on such a good ER! I hope you feel better soon. 



Lindsay18 said:


> Just did the 2 trigger shots. Feeling super uncomfortable, bloated, back pains etc. going to bed. Then b/w and u/s in the morning.
> Ksluice- feel better soon! I'll be relating to that on Friday I guess...

Yay for doing the trigger shot! 



never2late70 said:


> Hi Guys! Just uploaded my first youtube video onto my journal
> The link to my journal is in my signature. I hope you all enjoy it. :thumbup:
> 
> My husband and I are really excited to document this entire crazy journey :happydance:
> 
> Prayers and Blessings,
> ~Angie

I'll have to check that out a little later! Yay for getting started!


----------



## MrsC8776

azlissie~ How did things go today? 

threebirds~ Good luck tomorrow! 

never2late~ I hope the scan goes well for you tomorrow. 

oneof14~ How did your baseline go? 

michelle01~ Good luck at your scan. 

DaisyQ~ Do you know when you will be doing your FET? 

jchic~ How are you doing? 

almostthere~ I hope the HSG is ok for you. 

Can you ladies do me a favor? Will you look at the first page and make sure I have your correct info and everything is up to date? I do the best I can but I feel like I'm missing some stuff. Thank you! :hugs:


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

TTC- Congratulations!!! I&#8217;m so happy for you!

Ksluice- Great numbers! I can&#8217;t wait to hear the report. Rest up!

Lindsay- Wow, 45 follicles!! Take it easy!

Drs- The babies look so sweet! This is the litter box I have. It empties itself and drains out the washing machine drain. It is AMAZING!! https://www.catgenie.com/ 

Angie- Love the video!

Swepakepa- I am SOOO sorry!!!

Stinas- Fingers crossed that those embryos keep growing like they are supposed to!

Almost- Good luck with the hsg tomorrow. I completely freaked myself out before it and it didn&#8217;t bug me anywhere near as much as I thought it was going to.

Phantom- So sorry for the delay, but better to take care of it now. I don&#8217;t know if I have said it before but I think it is a wonderful thing you are doing!

ThreeBirds- Are you doing your ET tomorrow?

Kelly, Jenn,MrsC, Chels- How are you all feeling?

TeaPot, Michelle, WantBaby, One- How are you all doing with the stimming?

Angels- I&#8217;m so sorry!!

Buba- How are things going?

Hiccups- How are you?

Az- How did it go today?

DaisyQ- How are you doing?

Whew, I think I got caught up! This all goes so fast I feel like I miss things when I am not on here every day!! I am sorry if I missed anyone. :o) I am in a better mood. I REALLY appreciate all of you being here and understanding what I&#8217;m going through. I have been back in the gym the past few days and I feel great! I have lost 4 lbs which is nice. I know someone mentioned they have gained weight since taking fertility meds and since I started this whole process (in Nov), I have put on 30 lbs. UGH!! I have a month and a half to do some dieting and get my butt back in the gym so I am. 

Mrs C- My info is correct! THANK YOU!!


----------



## drsquid

baby- i went to the gym today.. 30 min slow on the bike and was still short of breath.. sigh. and im up 7 lbs. i dont have a place to hook up a litterbox to water..


----------



## Stinas

ksluice - Great numbers!!! Good luck with the results tom!!! 

MrsC - Looks good to me!


----------



## MrsC8776

Thanks for checking ladies! 

Baby~ I'm glad you are doing good. I'm sure the gym helps. When I was working I used to go after I got off at 11pm and always felt better about a lot of things. I think weight gain during IVF is totally normal so don't feel bad about it. :flower:


----------



## Stinas

I feel completely bloated! Im guessing this is normal, but when your used to a flat tummy its just weird. Even DH admitted I look a little bloated. Hopefully it goes down soon!


----------



## azlissie

Hello everyone! I just wanted to let you guys know how things went with my FET. First of all, the receptionist called me at 2:25 (my appt was at 3:00) to see if I could get there a little earlier because the RE had something else to go do. I was at a faculty meeting so snuck out a little early and drove as fast as I could - got there around 2:45. I checked my phone and I had 2 more messages from 2 other people in the office asking if I could get there early! They were all glad I showed up early and then I sat in the room waiting for the RE until 3:40!!!! Why were they in such a hurry to get me there?? So frustrating!

Anyway, all three frosties survived the thaw and the embryologist said they look great. I didn't ask for specifics because I figure it's either going to work or it won't. Transfer was a little more uncomfortable this time but not horrible, so now I have to just hope at least one of the three snuggles in for the next nine months!

I'm afraid I haven't read everyone's updates yet so I'll have to do personals later. I just went to cut up my pineapple so I could eat the core for the next 5 days and it was all moldy - I just bought it Sunday! Hope that's not a bad sign. :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







frosties.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Kelly9

lots of luck Az!

My scan is friday, sons second birthday is tomorrow so I've got a busy few days.


----------



## MrsC8776

azlissie said:


> Hello everyone! I just wanted to let you guys know how things went with my FET. First of all, the receptionist called me at 2:25 (my appt was at 3:00) to see if I could get there a little earlier because the RE had something else to go do. I was at a faculty meeting so snuck out a little early and drove as fast as I could - got there around 2:45. I checked my phone and I had 2 more messages from 2 other people in the office asking if I could get there early! They were all glad I showed up early and then I sat in the room waiting for the RE until 3:40!!!! Why were they in such a hurry to get me there?? So frustrating!
> 
> Anyway, all three frosties survived the thaw and the embryologist said they look great. I didn't ask for specifics because I figure it's either going to work or it won't. Transfer was a little more uncomfortable this time but not horrible, so now I have to just hope at least one of the three snuggles in for the next nine months!
> 
> I'm afraid I haven't read everyone's updates yet so I'll have to do personals later. I just went to cut up my pineapple so I could eat the core for the next 5 days and it was all moldy - I just bought it Sunday! Hope that's not a bad sign. :wacko:

Fx for you!! Your embies look wonderful! I can't believe they made such a big deal about you getting there early and then left you sitting there forever. I would have asked what the big rush was because the last thing you needed was to be stressed. Sorry about the pineapple, its not a bad sign so don't worry. Maybe if you really want to go get yourself another one tomorrow and start having your daily snack. :thumbup: When is your OTD?


----------



## never2late70

Praying for you AZ :hugs:


----------



## drsquid

az- great pics =)


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Az, they loo GREAT!! Fingers crossed!!

Kelly, Happy Birthday to your little guy tomorrow!


Thank you MrsC. . . it's hard to have gained the weight. There are so many people who don't know what I'm doing that have asked if everything is ok because of it. It makes it tough. I don't want to explain too much right now because Its too hard to explain everytime it doesn't work. So, instead everyone just things I've gotten fat. :o)


----------



## angels2012

Ttc- congrats!!!

Az-:dust: for snuggles!

Stinas- I know how you feel. Hubby commented on mine a few days after retrieval. I kept eating soup and salting everything to prevent ohss. 

MrsC - thank you for adding me to the first page! :)


----------



## Stinas

Az - nice pics!! Good luck!!!

Angel - salt helps?? I need to stop eating all the junk I have been eating, but soup sounds good, even in this heat.


----------



## TTB

Welcome threebirds, good luck for your ET

michelle01 - HGH is human growth hormone, the FS said it will increase the energy in the egg and help it divide better

Phantom710 - sorry about the delay, hope it gets sorted out soon!

Welcome Lindsay18, good luck for ER! Wow 45 follicles, hope ohss stays at bay for you. Are you using ICSI? Good luck for Friday, hopefully some of your bloating subsides after that

almostthere - good luck for your hsg!

Big congrats TTC with POCS

ksluice - great number, can't wait to hear the fertilization report tomorrow

azlissie - sucks that they kept you waiting, fingers crossed for you!


----------



## bubumaci

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Buba- How are things going?
> 
> Whew, I think I got caught up! This all goes so fast I feel like I miss things when I am not on here every day!! I am sorry if I missed anyone. :o) I am in a better mood. I REALLY appreciate all of you being here and understanding what Im going through. I have been back in the gym the past few days and I feel great! I have lost 4 lbs which is nice. I know someone mentioned they have gained weight since taking fertility meds and since I started this whole process (in Nov), I have put on 30 lbs. UGH!! I have a month and a half to do some dieting and get my butt back in the gym so I am.

Doing OK, thanks BOMO! Have an U/S next week Friday to see how the follies are doing. But I will continue using the CBFM, since it really knew better when I was ovulating than the doctor did! :) Then, I guess we have to pray that they all thaw well ... and see how things go. My break down lasted only one day, I am back to being my cheerful optimistic self :)

But ... I did put on about 2.5 kilos during the stimming and I can't lose it!

MrsC ... details are perfect, thank you :)


----------



## Lindsay18

TTC- I am doing ICSI. Today's u/s went great. Whole bunch 14-20mm - so retrieval is set for tomorrow morning:) excited. 

Anyone have any info/tips for before or after retrieval? Anything I should know? thanks ladies:)


----------



## bubumaci

Good luck tomorrow morning Lindsay! :)
Try to remain calm - lots of Mummy Karma :) and after the ER, relax, take it easy, drink lots. If you start bloating a lot (like I did), you might find sitting uncomfortable. Listen to your body.

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Lindsay18

Thank you so much! I am already SOOOO bloated. I'm hoping it won't get much worse:(


----------



## Jenn76

ksluice said:


> Hi Ladies, I am still a little spacey feeling from the ER, but they retrieved 18 mature eggs from 29 total. I am feeling achey, but the heating pad is helping loads. FXed for the fert report tomorrow!
> 
> My head isn't 100% so I can't keep up with everything going on here today! I hope you all don't mind if I just do the personal update and save the rest for later. I just thought you ladies about to trigger or ER with similar follicle progression might want the infos :flower:

Wow *Ksluice* 18 is fantastic! :happydance: Can't wait to hear a fertilization report. Rest up over the next few days and utilize that heat pad while you can. If I could go back in time I would have booked that week off but silly me thought it would be easy. Luckily mine was on a Wednesday so I only had to suffer through two days at work and then rest all weekend. 



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Drs- The babies look so sweet! This is the litter box I have. It empties itself and drains out the washing machine drain. It is AMAZING!! https://www.catgenie.com/
> 
> Kelly, Jenn,MrsC, Chels- How are you all feeling?
> 
> Whew, I think I got caught up! This all goes so fast I feel like I miss things when I am not on here every day!! I am sorry if I missed anyone. :o) I am in a better mood. I REALLY appreciate all of you being here and understanding what Im going through. I have been back in the gym the past few days and I feel great! I have lost 4 lbs which is nice. I know someone mentioned they have gained weight since taking fertility meds and since I started this whole process (in Nov), I have put on 30 lbs. UGH!! I have a month and a half to do some dieting and get my butt back in the gym so I am.

I have never heard of this litterbox before, interesting! I wonder if it is available in Canada??? I'm going to look into it.

I'm feeling good so far, 6 days to go until I can officially say I am pregnant! I'm glad you are feeling better, and that's great that you are going to the gym. I go through periods where I can be dedicated but then something happens and I use that excuse not to go anymore. I haven't been to the gym since January and I keep paying for my membership because I am locked in. What a waste! 



drsquid said:


> baby- i went to the gym today.. 30 min slow on the bike and was still short of breath.. sigh. and im up 7 lbs. i dont have a place to hook up a litterbox to water..

I'm reading what to expect when you are expecting and the first month chapter has a whole speel on the first trimester being very difficult on your body. It recommends taking it easy with everything, house cleaning, shopping, everything. It seems a bit overboard but hey why not milk it. I know you have a demanding job so the gym is probably not in the cards until after 4 months. I'm trying to get my DH to read it as he keeps telling me that just because I am pregnant doesn't mean I am not able to do stuff. He's really lazy so I can't rely on him helping around the house.



azlissie said:


> Hello everyone! I just wanted to let you guys know how things went with my FET. First of all, the receptionist called me at 2:25 (my appt was at 3:00) to see if I could get there a little earlier because the RE had something else to go do. I was at a faculty meeting so snuck out a little early and drove as fast as I could - got there around 2:45. I checked my phone and I had 2 more messages from 2 other people in the office asking if I could get there early! They were all glad I showed up early and then I sat in the room waiting for the RE until 3:40!!!! Why were they in such a hurry to get me there?? So frustrating!
> 
> Anyway, all three frosties survived the thaw and the embryologist said they look great. I didn't ask for specifics because I figure it's either going to work or it won't. Transfer was a little more uncomfortable this time but not horrible, so now I have to just hope at least one of the three snuggles in for the next nine months!
> 
> I'm afraid I haven't read everyone's updates yet so I'll have to do personals later. I just went to cut up my pineapple so I could eat the core for the next 5 days and it was all moldy - I just bought it Sunday! Hope that's not a bad sign. :wacko:

*Azlissie* that is so frustrating that they called you three times and then made you wait. Congrats on the transfer!! Your embryos look great, I assume you transferred all three? FX for a BFP!!!



bubumaci said:


> Doing OK, thanks BOMO! Have an U/S next week Friday to see how the follies are doing. But I will continue using the CBFM, since it really knew better when I was ovulating than the doctor did! :) Then, I guess we have to pray that they all thaw well ... and see how things go. My break down lasted only one day, I am back to being my cheerful optimistic self :)
> 
> But ... I did put on about 2.5 kilos during the stimming and I can't lose it!

*Bubu*: I'm glad you are feeling better I am a glass half full kind of person and I feel it gets me further in life to have a positive attitude. This whole process can be such a rollercoaster and it is hard not to breakdown and cry on a daily basis. Good Luck with your FET, remember 3 is a lucky number!! This is your third try and you are thawing three right? Two three's equals BFP!! 

*MrsC* all my info looks great. 6 more days and hopefully you can ad a great beta number.

*Angie:* What a great idea with the videos! I've been writing about my journey in a blog so that I can look back on this. I also follow a bunch of blogs that started from IVF or TTC and resulted in being a pregnancy blog and then a being a mom blog. One day you will be able to show your son or daughter this.


----------



## bubumaci

Jenn, I like that and will make it into my mantra :) two threes = BFP :) :) :hugs:


----------



## Pink gerbera

Hi ladies

Wow it took me an age to catch up on everyone's posts!!

Congrats to everyone who has their bfp already!

As for me... Got my ER tomorrow morning. I've got 20 follicles so really hopeful to get lots of eggs and a good fertilisation report :)

My first ICSI ended in early mmc so really hopeful this is my turn :)

Baby dust to all

Pink xxx


----------



## Lindsay18

Hi Pink!
My ER is tomorrow too! We can go through this together:)


----------



## Pink gerbera

Hey Lindsay

Yey! How you feeling!? I'm feeling full! Looking forward to tomorrow now :) x


----------



## Lindsay18

Pink- I'm feeling so bloated! Back hurts etc. Very uncomfortable! I'm definitely getting a heating pad today. Heard that helps:) do you have to go back to work any time after ER?


----------



## michelle01

Stinas - Good luck with your transfer!!

drsquid - LOVE the new pic :)

TTC - CONGRATS :happydance: how exciting and what a great beta!!

One - how is stimming going?

Swepakepa - :hugs:

ksluice - YAY for so many; cannot wait for your report on them! Hope you are feeling better :)

Never - Great idea...will check out your journal/video! How did your scan go?

MrsC - Thanks! And front page looks right :)

Baby - I have gained 7 pounds since I started my first IVF cycle back in February; and people who used to tell me how I was looking thin...now say nothing! Being shorter and gaining just a few pounds shows so much. I have been drinking lots of gatorade the past couple days and finally that seems to be helping me.

az - WOW....they made you rush there to sit?! I would have asked them WHY! And on a great note, snuggle in little beans! Take it easy and hope you get your BFP :)

Pink - Good luck tomorrow!!!!

Kelly - Happy Birthday to your son :)

Lindsay - When I had my first retrieval I was sore; I would say just take it easy and stay down as much as possible! The pain meds did really help me. Good luck tomorrow...it is so exciting!!!

I had my scan this morning and still waiting for blood results. Looks like my largest on the left side is now 18mm, there is a 14 there and some smaller ones, and on the right the largest is 13mm and I have four 9mm ones. I hope ER is still Monday so the rest have a chance to catch up! C'mon follies...GROW!!!! :) The gatorade is really helping, I am not very bloated anymore..YAY and I am going to try to go to the gym today and just walk. I feel like I need to do something!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Lindsay. I work as a teacher so I'm on my summer break at the moment soi won't be going back for another 3 weeks. When I had my first ivf in feb I had my ET on the sat and stayed off work until the Wednesday. 

Michelle - I remember you from my last cycle. We're cycling again together :) I really hope we get better luck this time :) 

I remain positive as always

Pink xxx


----------



## Lindsay18

Pink- I am a teacher also:) definitely great timing! Good luck tomorrow. 
Michelle - thanks so much. Wishing you luck next week:)


----------



## michelle01

Pink gerbera said:


> Lindsay. I work as a teacher so I'm on my summer break at the moment soi won't be going back for another 3 weeks. When I had my first ivf in feb I had my ET on the sat and stayed off work until the Wednesday.
> 
> Michelle - I remember you from my last cycle. We're cycling again together :) I really hope we get better luck this time :)
> 
> I remain positive as always
> 
> Pink xxx

Hi there Pink :hi: I remember you too :) Hopefully the second time is a charm for both of us!! 

The nurse just left me a message and said either Monday or Tuesday will be ER. The doctor probably won't consider my 18mm since the others are behind that and seem to be more in sync with each other! I HATE the waiting!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Michelle- that's exciting:) a few of mine were 18mm yesterday and today's u/s showed several were now 20mm. They're growing pretty fast. How long have you been stimming?


----------



## oneof14

Good luck tomorrow Lindsey & Pink!

Michelle, good luck! I'm happy your feeling less bloated. I am feeling very irritated the last 2days. My first scan is tomorrow morning. Well see what that says, I am quite anxious and I hoping they see some good follies growing together, last time they were all over the place.


----------



## never2late70

Hi Pink :hi:

Just popping in real quick before I jump in the shower and head out to my 5 day scan. It's only 7:30am here in HOT Arizona. I am already sweating balls :haha:

So my scan is at 9:00 and I will check back in when I get to work.

Praying for good news!

I'm going to try the Gatorade thing..Is it any kind or the G2 or whatever other fancy kind they have? :shrug:

Talk to you all soon!

ps..Thanks for checking out my video. They're fun to make. The first one was hilarious because I was terrified to inject myself. We wont be putting that one up :blush:

~Angie


----------



## Pink gerbera

Michelle - The waiting is definitely the worst part!! It's the waiting all the way along!!

Lindsay - yeah I'm finding this treatment easier being on holiday so not worrying about getting out of school for scans etc but the days go slower!

Oneof14 thanks :)

Xx


----------



## almosthere

never2late-I watched your video and I am in love with your kitchen!! lol I live in a condo and we have the tiniest kitchen I cannot wait to move next year!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Just got back from my U/s this morning... The doctor said everything looked good and he estimated trigger on Saturday and ER on Monday but might get pushed to Tuesday as well. The largest was 17mm which several others between 14mm and 12 mm.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Wow, there are a few teachers in here! What grade do you all teach? I am also one, as is Az. I teach 2nd grade. I will be going through my second Ivf cycle in Sept/Oct (stunning in Sept retrieval first week of Oct). I'm a little nervous because my principal is not 100% supportive. We all describe her as Dr Jeckle and Mr Hyde. She will be supportive one day then pull me aside and lecture me on my absences (something she isn't supposed to do and shouldn't since she is absent ALL the time) the next. It will be very interesting.


----------



## Lindsay18

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Wow, there are a few teachers in here! What grade do you all teach? I am also one, as is Az. I teach 2nd grade. I will be going through my second Ivf cycle in Sept/Oct (stunning in Sept retrieval first week of Oct). I'm a little nervous because my principal is not 100% supportive. We all describe her as Dr Jeckle and Mr Hyde. She will be supportive one day then pull me aside and lecture me on my absences (something she isn't supposed to do and shouldn't since she is absent ALL the time) the next. It will be very interesting.

I teach 5th grade Academic Support Literacy:) (like basic skills) that stinks about your principal!! Luckily I have been doing everything during the summer so my principal doesn't know anything yet. she really shouldn't be commenting on your absences. They're yours to use!


----------



## almosthere

I just finished college-but I am starting my first real full time job as a pre-k teacher! This whole new job worries me as I may be doing both ivf procedures my first week of school!!!! ugh..my director/boss is super supportive in general, but does not know my situation. Sooo I am hoping she will take the news okay and not be upset that I am a new teacher and already hoping to be on maternity leave by next may/june!!


----------



## Lindsay18

So exciting!! I taught Pre-K too:) wishing you luck with telling your boss. I find that a lot of people have sympathy simply because they barely know anything about IVF. When ate you starting everything? Stimming etc?


----------



## michelle01

Lindsay - Today is day 8 for me of stims and I am feeling it. BUT the gatorade does really help!

One - Thanks and good luck tomorrow morning!!! I hope that you get a lot of follies together this time :)

Never - Oh yes, it is very hot in Arizona I hear! My mom lives in Scottsdale and my sister is in Queen Creek. I am actually going to visit them in December; flights are booked for me and my son to leave on 12/26. I cannot wait; I LOVE it there! And yes, it is called G2, and this is the first time I tried it and I love the orange one...tastes just like orange kool-aid to me :) Cannot wait to hear about your scan!

Wantbabysoon - We are so close with everything!!! I am going Monday or Tuesday now as well for ER and my follies are really just about the same as yours :)

I have a question....so everyone talks about eating pineapple core. I LOVE pineapple and did not do this last cycle, but am willing to try this one. I don't know how to cut one, but willing to try. So can someone explain what part you are supposed to eat? Do you cut it and eat just the pineapple itself?


----------



## oneof14

Thanks Michelle!! Good question about the pineapple. I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## TTC With PCOS

Lindsay18 said:


> TTC- I am doing ICSI. Today's u/s went great. Whole bunch 14-20mm - so retrieval is set for tomorrow morning:) excited.
> 
> Anyone have any info/tips for before or after retrieval? Anything I should know? thanks ladies:)

Hi Lindsay18,

Good luck for your retrieval tomorrow, the only tip I can give is try to relax and I took some biscuits & powerade zero with me. 

You will be fine just spend the rest of the day resting & getting yourself better. 

Lots of luck to you x x x.


----------



## ksluice

Just got word, 17 fertilized!!!

The pineapple thing isan idea that it helps make the uterus more receptive. Pineapple has a natural meat tenderizer in it, and this is concentrated at the core, so you can eat the whole thing, but many ladies just eat the core. There is an old folk thing about getting too much vitamin c when your TTC, so keep that in mind (like don't eat 6 pineapples in one day).


----------



## oneof14

Awesome new ksluice.


----------



## michelle01

YAY ksluice!! That is FANTASTIC!!! :yipee:

Ok, so you are saying eat ALL the pineapple, like the middle part?


----------



## bubumaci

Great news k :)


----------



## TTC With PCOS

Jenn76 said:


> *Lindsay:* :hi: Welcome. Wow 45 follicles your poor ovaries must be the size of footballs. No wonder you feel bloated. FX that OHSS stays away, drink lots of gatorade. MrsBear has a journal where she describes everything. She was hospitalized for 10 days. Here is the link to her journal:
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-journals/500870-operation-baby-bear-journal-ivf.html
> 
> Congrats on triggering! and good luck with your ET.
> 
> *Stinas:* :happydance: So happy to hear your embryos are progressing. I'm doing the vaginal progesterone which isn't that bad. At first I was wishing I had the shots but now I think this is better. Good Luck with you ET!
> 
> *Drsquid:* OMG this is awesome!! You must be so excited they look fantastic!
> 
> *TTC:* :yipee: Congrats on the BFP!!!!!! I'm a week behind you and I don't have any symptoms. I woke up Friday and my boobs felt different, not sore just different. I knew from that moment that I was pregnant but hpt was a BFN. The next day I got my BFP so the boobs were right. Other then that I don't feel anything except a tightness in my stomach. It kind of feels like I did a bunch of sit ups. My mom never had pregnancy symptoms so maybe I will be the same. Your beta sounds like a strong number so you must have a sticky bean. How many did you transfer?

Hi Jen, 

Thank you so much this whole thing feels like a miricle & I am still in shock. 
Congratulation to you as well, it's nice to have someone who is so close to my little bean :))
I know how you feel I thought it was just me but I feel like I've done sit ups everyday as well!! What a weird feeling, my boobs are a little tender today but nothing major did another clear blue digital to see if the indicator would change and it did from 2-3 weeks to 3+ weeks. 
I'm so happy but now have to wait 2 more weeks to see our little bean on our first scan. 

We were only allowed one transferred! Do you know that both of yours implanted? 

Keep me updated x x x


----------



## never2late70

Sad, sad day Just got back from my scan and they have cancelled my IVF cycle for this month and have converted it to IUI. I trigger toninght. BD tonight and IUI Saturday morning. :cry:

I only had 3 follicles. 2 on the right that were 19 and one on the left that was 18.5 my lining is 8.5. The Dr says not to worry now we know what we need to do for the next cycle, that he says I wont even need because I'm gonna get lucky with my 4rth IUI...NOT. So hard to be optimistic. :nope:

I just don't get it? Was it over suppression from the birth control..Dr says no, but dang before with my clomid and IUI cycles I had 9-10 follicles on each ovary..

I am just crushed..:cry:
~Angie


----------



## oneof14

Never, I am so sorry, I know how devastating that can be! Perhaps your dr is right and you will get pg this month. 

Did he discuss what to do for your next cycle, if there is one!


----------



## never2late70

oneof14 said:


> Never, I am so sorry, I know how devastating that can be! Perhaps your dr is right and you will get pg this month.
> 
> Did he discuss what to do for your next cycle, if there is one!

No. He hasn't told me the plan for the next cycle yet. I think he wants me to be optimisitic about the IUI Saturday, but with my last 3 IUI's I had 9-10 follicles on each ovary that measured anywhere from 18.5-20 :nope:

I know, it only takes one :thumbup:


----------



## michelle01

Oh Angie, I am so sorry :hugs: Darn this process for not doing what we want it to do. Life can be so unfair sometimes. Maybe this next IUI will do the trick?


----------



## oneof14

never2late70 said:


> oneof14 said:
> 
> 
> Never, I am so sorry, I know how devastating that can be! Perhaps your dr is right and you will get pg this month.
> 
> Did he discuss what to do for your next cycle, if there is one!
> 
> No. He hasn't told me the plan for the next cycle yet. I think he wants me to be optimisitic about the IUI Saturday, but with my last 3 IUI's I had 9-10 follicles on each ovary that measured anywhere from 18.5-20 :nope:
> 
> I know, it only takes one :thumbup:Click to expand...

Just try and keep your head up! At least your doctor has a plan in place for next cycle BUT you wont need it!!!!


----------



## never2late70

Thank you so much :hugs:


----------



## MrsC8776

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Az, they loo GREAT!! Fingers crossed!!
> 
> Kelly, Happy Birthday to your little guy tomorrow!
> 
> 
> Thank you MrsC. . . it's hard to have gained the weight. There are so many people who don't know what I'm doing that have asked if everything is ok because of it. It makes it tough. I don't want to explain too much right now because Its too hard to explain everytime it doesn't work. So, instead everyone just things I've gotten fat. :o)

Sorry to hear about the weight gain. I'm sure its hard when no one knows whats going on. 



Lindsay18 said:


> TTC- I am doing ICSI. Today's u/s went great. Whole bunch 14-20mm - so retrieval is set for tomorrow morning:) excited.
> 
> Anyone have any info/tips for before or after retrieval? Anything I should know? thanks ladies:)

Good luck tomorrow! 



Pink gerbera said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Wow it took me an age to catch up on everyone's posts!!
> 
> Congrats to everyone who has their bfp already!
> 
> As for me... Got my ER tomorrow morning. I've got 20 follicles so really hopeful to get lots of eggs and a good fertilisation report :)
> 
> My first ICSI ended in early mmc so really hopeful this is my turn :)
> 
> Baby dust to all
> 
> Pink xxx

Good luck to you tomorrow! 



michelle01 said:


> Pink gerbera said:
> 
> 
> Lindsay. I work as a teacher so I'm on my summer break at the moment soi won't be going back for another 3 weeks. When I had my first ivf in feb I had my ET on the sat and stayed off work until the Wednesday.
> 
> Michelle - I remember you from my last cycle. We're cycling again together :) I really hope we get better luck this time :)
> 
> I remain positive as always
> 
> Pink xxx
> 
> Hi there Pink :hi: I remember you too :) Hopefully the second time is a charm for both of us!!
> 
> The nurse just left me a message and said either Monday or Tuesday will be ER. The doctor probably won't consider my 18mm since the others are behind that and seem to be more in sync with each other! I HATE the waiting!!!Click to expand...

Monday or Tuesday will be here before you know it. You are almost there! Just think... that means you trigger in 2 or 3 days! :thumbup:



wantbabysoon said:


> Just got back from my U/s this morning... The doctor said everything looked good and he estimated trigger on Saturday and ER on Monday but might get pushed to Tuesday as well. The largest was 17mm which several others between 14mm and 12 mm.

Yay for almost being finished! 



ksluice said:


> Just got word, 17 fertilized!!!
> 
> The pineapple thing isan idea that it helps make the uterus more receptive. Pineapple has a natural meat tenderizer in it, and this is concentrated at the core, so you can eat the whole thing, but many ladies just eat the core. There is an old folk thing about getting too much vitamin c when your TTC, so keep that in mind (like don't eat 6 pineapples in one day).

:happydance: that is a great report! Do you know how many you will be putting back? 



never2late70 said:


> Sad, sad day Just got back from my scan and they have cancelled my IVF cycle for this month and have converted it to IUI. I trigger toninght. BD tonight and IUI Saturday morning. :cry:
> 
> I only had 3 follicles. 2 on the right that were 19 and one on the left that was 18.5 my lining is 8.5. The Dr says not to worry now we know what we need to do for the next cycle, that he says I wont even need because I'm gonna get lucky with my 4rth IUI...NOT. So hard to be optimistic. :nope:
> 
> I just don't get it? Was it over suppression from the birth control..Dr says no, but dang before with my clomid and IUI cycles I had 9-10 follicles on each ovary..
> 
> I am just crushed..:cry:
> ~Angie

:hugs: I'm so sorry to hear this. I imagine it is very hard for you. Don't give up though. There is a good chance this IUI will work. I have everything crossed for you. Maybe the extra meds will do the trick for you and you will get your bfp in 2 weeks. :flower:


----------



## never2late70

MrsC8776 said:


> BabyOnMyOwn said:
> 
> 
> Az, they loo GREAT!! Fingers crossed!!
> 
> Kelly, Happy Birthday to your little guy tomorrow!
> 
> 
> Thank you MrsC. . . it's hard to have gained the weight. There are so many people who don't know what I'm doing that have asked if everything is ok because of it. It makes it tough. I don't want to explain too much right now because Its too hard to explain everytime it doesn't work. So, instead everyone just things I've gotten fat. :o)
> 
> Sorry to hear about the weight gain. I'm sure its hard when no one knows whats going on.
> 
> 
> 
> Lindsay18 said:
> 
> 
> TTC- I am doing ICSI. Today's u/s went great. Whole bunch 14-20mm - so retrieval is set for tomorrow morning:) excited.
> 
> Anyone have any info/tips for before or after retrieval? Anything I should know? thanks ladies:)Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> Pink gerbera said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> Wow it took me an age to catch up on everyone's posts!!
> 
> Congrats to everyone who has their bfp already!
> 
> As for me... Got my ER tomorrow morning. I've got 20 follicles so really hopeful to get lots of eggs and a good fertilisation report :)
> 
> My first ICSI ended in early mmc so really hopeful this is my turn :)
> 
> Baby dust to all
> 
> Pink xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Good luck to you tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> michelle01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink gerbera said:
> 
> 
> Lindsay. I work as a teacher so I'm on my summer break at the moment soi won't be going back for another 3 weeks. When I had my first ivf in feb I had my ET on the sat and stayed off work until the Wednesday.
> 
> Michelle - I remember you from my last cycle. We're cycling again together :) I really hope we get better luck this time :)
> 
> I remain positive as always
> 
> Pink xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi there Pink :hi: I remember you too :) Hopefully the second time is a charm for both of us!!
> 
> The nurse just left me a message and said either Monday or Tuesday will be ER. The doctor probably won't consider my 18mm since the others are behind that and seem to be more in sync with each other! I HATE the waiting!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Monday or Tuesday will be here before you know it. You are almost there! Just think... that means you trigger in 2 or 3 days! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> wantbabysoon said:
> 
> 
> Just got back from my U/s this morning... The doctor said everything looked good and he estimated trigger on Saturday and ER on Monday but might get pushed to Tuesday as well. The largest was 17mm which several others between 14mm and 12 mm.Click to expand...
> 
> Yay for almost being finished!
> 
> 
> 
> ksluice said:
> 
> 
> Just got word, 17 fertilized!!!
> 
> The pineapple thing isan idea that it helps make the uterus more receptive. Pineapple has a natural meat tenderizer in it, and this is concentrated at the core, so you can eat the whole thing, but many ladies just eat the core. There is an old folk thing about getting too much vitamin c when your TTC, so keep that in mind (like don't eat 6 pineapples in one day).Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance: that is a great report! Do you know how many you will be putting back?
> 
> 
> 
> never2late70 said:
> 
> 
> Sad, sad day Just got back from my scan and they have cancelled my IVF cycle for this month and have converted it to IUI. I trigger toninght. BD tonight and IUI Saturday morning. :cry:
> 
> I only had 3 follicles. 2 on the right that were 19 and one on the left that was 18.5 my lining is 8.5. The Dr says not to worry now we know what we need to do for the next cycle, that he says I wont even need because I'm gonna get lucky with my 4rth IUI...NOT. So hard to be optimistic. :nope:
> 
> I just don't get it? Was it over suppression from the birth control..Dr says no, but dang before with my clomid and IUI cycles I had 9-10 follicles on each ovary..
> 
> I am just crushed..:cry:
> ~AngieClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs: I'm so sorry to hear this. I imagine it is very hard for you. Don't give up though. There is a good chance this IUI will work. I have everything crossed for you. Maybe the extra meds will do the trick for you and you will get your bfp in 2 weeks. :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you so much. That really means a lot to me. :flower:


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

I'm so sorry Angie!! That is so hard!! I know it is hard to be optimistic but maybe he is right and this iui will work for you. If not, I'm glad he has a plan for next time.


----------



## almosthere

Oh no Angie, I am so sorry-but best of luck with IUI!

babyonmyown-I was thinking about how to explain weight gain if I do in fact gain a noticable amount of weight! Sorry you are going through this problem now.... :/ However my DH told me when I mentioned my future worry about this that I may get preg. anyway and gain even more weight haha....

afm I had my HCG...OWWWWCHH!!! I almost passed out from the pain...they said my cervix was super hard to find and way back in there...ughh....BUT good news...I did not pass out lol and NO POLYP! Now a mini problem....I still did not get my lupron mailed out to meee =( Soo I need to wait to get a call back from my FS nurse and she is going to update me as to why I have not gotten that mailed....I will be so mad if that ends up delaying as I am to start lupron on Monday so no mail will go out Sundays....


----------



## ksluice

MrsC8776 said:


> ksluice said:
> 
> 
> Just got word, 17 fertilized!!!
> 
> The pineapple thing isan idea that it helps make the uterus more receptive. Pineapple has a natural meat tenderizer in it, and this is concentrated at the core, so you can eat the whole thing, but many ladies just eat the core. There is an old folk thing about getting too much vitamin c when your TTC, so keep that in mind (like don't eat 6 pineapples in one day).
> 
> :happydance: that is a great report! Do you know how many you will be putting back?Click to expand...

We're doing PGD, so fxed for 1 or 2 normal day 5 blasts


----------



## drsquid

never- im so sorry

almost- ouch, sorry it was difficult but yay it was clear

bomo- i find that i never got asked much when i gain weight just when i lose it...


----------



## Kelly9

Never sounds like you had a similar issue as I did, I got some many eggs my first cycle then less then half on my second it was weird. But you could get lucky on your IUI! I know someone who had to convert to IUI (would have been her 8th but this time with the IVF meds since she didn't get a lot of eggs) and what do ya know, she's just had a baby :)


----------



## drsquid

oh i forgot... so on the pineapple thing. the story is apparently that you eat ONLY the core. not the flesh. and you cut it into 5 pieces and eat one a day i think starting after iui (er) ,,, that part i dont quite remember. honestly i think it is another one of the things people do to make them feel more control rather than anything that has any proven efficacy.. but hey it cant hurt right =) and i personally actually like the core.


----------



## azlissie

Never, I am so sorry that they cancelled your cycle! What a huge disappointment. I know how you feel about not having a lot of hope for the IUI, but you may as well not waste the 3 follies you do have. I hope your RE can make some adjustments for next time. :hugs:

I am also a teacher but have already started back to work. Our first day back was July 30th and the kids showed up Aug 2nd! It's awful to be back so early but we get out the week before Memorial Day in May so that part is always nice.

Sounds like a great fert report, ksluice! How long will it take to get the PGD results back?

AFM, had to come to work today since I can't really take a day off this early in the year, but I'm telling myself that women get prego all the time without bed rest so hopefully it's okay that I'm skipping it. I'll definitely spend the weekend on the couch!


----------



## michelle01

I just got my call from the nurse; my estrodial level was at 823, lining at 11 and to go back Saturday morning for an appt. Doesn't that level seem low at 823 for day 8? Or am I worrying for nothing.


----------



## Lindsay18

Wow az- what state do you teach in? Should I assume Arizona(AZ) lol. I would LOVE to get out that early!!! We start Sept 4 -kids a few days later. And we don't get out until the end of June:(


----------



## Lindsay18

Michelle-
I'm not sure what your level was before? It should have doubled. Or just about doubled. I don't think that's too low. I was 4670 ish today but I had doubled every day almost and today was day 11 since starting the shots. 
I wouldn't worry at all. - did they raise your meds at all? Or talk about when ER will be?


----------



## michelle01

Lindsay18 said:


> Michelle-
> I'm not sure what your level was before? It should have doubled. Or just about doubled. I don't think that's too low. I was 4670 ish today but I had doubled every day almost and today was day 11 since starting the shots.
> I wouldn't worry at all. - did they raise your meds at all? Or talk about when ER will be?

On Monday, day 5 it was 308, so today being day 8 it more then doubled to 823. She did say Monday or Tuesday for ER, but won't know for sure till Saturday after they get my results. They did not raise my meds; I am already on 450iu of Follistum a day, along with menopur.


----------



## Lindsay18

Oh ok- my doctor said to look more at whether they doubled- not so much the actual number. If you do retrieval in 4-5 days your levels will definitely raise! That's awesome:) we are right around the same cycle:)


----------



## ShortyA22

Hey Everyone... I just wanted to give an update- I went today for my Follow up Appoint with RE about our failed IVF cycle! Well pretty much.. Everything seemed perfect- She said I responded perfect to the meds and the Eggs were great- so for the next cycle she wants to keep the same protocol since I responded so well- Well we retreived 13 Eggs- 11 were fertilized with ICSI and 9 were good.. We had to use frozen testicular sperm- We had 8 Vials of sperm and they used 2 during IVF cycle and they did a thaw test before IVF cycle to see how it survived so now we have 5 Vials left. Everything with the sperm seemed good- it thawed well and it fertilized all eggs... Well since we had more than 6 embryos on day 3- and all were doing well, they wanted to go to a day 5 transfer. Well on Transfer day, my embryos werent doing good and the 2 best that they chose were graded really low.. So... were not sure what the problem was or what happened.. The RE seems to think there could be an issue with the sperm that caused poor quality embryos- So she wants to change that protocol up and see about just doing a day 3 transfer and then transferring 3 EMBRYOS back instead of 2... 
DH has a blockage and we have previously talked about having it fixed as it is about the same price as one round of IVF- so RE is going to talk to the Urologist and go over our cycle and the embryos and get his opinion about the sperm- bc we know there are lots of sperm and we know they can fertilize- but we dont know if something is going on with the sperm.. and unfortunately there is no way to find out- So it could be a waste of time and money if we go the route to fix blockage bc even if it comes out then we may still not be able to get prego.
RE is also going to talk to the head Embryologist and have her to review all our embryos on the days and see if it is possible they will be able to pick 3 out instead of 2 on day 3.. 

So.. we are going to wait and hear back from RE and get all the details and see whats our best option..

DH doesnt want to do Donor at all and she pretty much said if the 2nd cycle fails- we shouldnt do IVF again and Donor may be our only option- She does think we have a good chance on a 2nd cycle bc they know where the issue was and they can care for it in a different way

and with IVF of course it doesnt work and there may not be any issues with his sperm- thats just the only thing she could think why it didnt work bc everything else was perfect.
So, if we decide to do another round then I can start BCP when AF arrives at the end of August.


----------



## bubumaci

Angie ... :hugs: I have a good feeling about this cycle for you Honey :)


----------



## hiccups

Ksluice-Great #'s

Almost-GL on HSG

Threebirds-GL on ET 

Angie-:flower:So sorry your cycle was canceled. Hopefully IUI will work for you hon 

Oneof-How are stims?

Azlissie-great pix

Pink-Welcome

Michelle-Have they said if Monday or Tuesday for ER?

Bomo-Thanks for asking. I'm still waiting for AF to start cycle:growlmad: She never comes when you want her to. But I bet if I scheduled a vacation or a trip to the pool, she would show her ugly face. lol

How is everyone else doing? :hugs:


----------



## Jenn76

*Pink:* Welcome! Sorry to hear about the MC. This will be your time, 20 is fantastic, good luck tomorrow!

*Michelle:* Grow eggies grow! FX for trigger this weekend.

*Oneof:* Good luck at your scan tomorrow hope you have some great follicles.

*Wantbaby:* That's great news, FX for trigger soon.

*Ksluice: *:happydance: That's great news, congrats!!!

*TTC:* I've been testing daily, still waiting for my beta. It gives me relief me to see the positive reading each morning, silly me keeps worrying I might just stop being pregnant. We won't know if both took until our first ultrasound 3 weeks after Beta. That's great that you only have two more weeks till you get to see your gummy bear. Will you be able to hear a heart beat then? We will be at ours, I an super excited about that. I did one digital CB and it said 1-2 weeks so I am saving the second one for a couple weeks so I can see the 3+ reading. I can't help myself after three years of TTC I just can't get enough of seeing positive tests. 

*Angie:* I'm so sorry to hear this :hugs: FX that your IUI works for you and you don't have to do a new cycle. 

*Almost:* That's great that your appointment went well, FX that you meds arrived soon.

*Aslizzie: *I did my ET on a lunch break and worked every day following. My RE said not to worry nothing I would do would change things. Just said not to exercise and change my routine. It will probably help pass the time of the dreaded TWW.

*Shorty:* It sounds like your RE knows what she is doing and that you are in good hands. Good Luck!


----------



## teapot

Best of luck with your FET AZ, hope they are snuggling in tight. Fab pic. x

Ksluice - a fantastic 17 fertilised? Hope your PGD helps sort you a few beauties. x

threebirds~ Hope your ER went well. x 

never2late & Michelle ~ Hope your scans went ok & were reassuring 

Stinas - Fab that your embies are doing well. Crossing everything for them to safely reach blast. x

Hi to everyone else, not been online at all today, so got lots to catch up on - really hope everyone is well.

Embryologist called this morning to give us the good news that all 4 embies were looking "fantastic" (her words!), 1 was even starting to compact! So they have decided to take them to blast & rebooked us for transfer on Sat. Fingers crossed the little dudes will keep safe until then. x


----------



## Stinas

Lindsay18 - Good luck with ER!!!! Drink a lot after...your going to be tired, but I felt ok, just a bit bloated and uncomfortable. Once you sit find a comfy spot, sitting certain ways was weird. 

Pink gerbera - Good luck!!!

never2late70 - I think its just any Gatorade. Im sorry they cancelled your IVF! Hopefully the IUI will work this time.

ksluice - 17!!!! CONGRATS Thats wonderful!!!!

ShortyA22 - I replied to you in the azoo thread, but ill say it again, its good to see that they look like they know what they are doing. I hope this next cycle works for you. :hugs:


----------



## angels2012

Stinas said:


> Az - nice pics!! Good luck!!!
> 
> Angel - salt helps?? I need to stop eating all the junk I have been eating, but soup sounds good, even in this heat.

Yes my RE encourages it.


----------



## angels2012

ShortyA- I heard Vitamin E is very good to improve the health of the sperm and also acai. I found info on acai first and hubby drank acai juice for a couple of weeks and the health of his sperm and number were significantly higher based on all the SA he has done. I seriously was in shocked and thought they made a mistake. Vitamins help a lot. :)


----------



## never2late70

Help! Took my trigger injection and it left a knot under my skin and burns! Ovridel never did that..Did I do it wrong? It was HCG 10,000 I had to mix it myself. It said 10 ml to be done IM, and I called the medications specialist and she said since I'm not doing IVF this cycle that I could mix it all with 1ml and inject subQ into my belly...Ugh! It's too late to call her..Hope I didn't screw this up!
Have any of you done trigger subq in the belly?


----------



## never2late70

Crises diverted! They called me and said I did just fine...ugh. never had a knot before though. Goodnight ladies.


----------



## MrsC8776

almosthere said:


> Oh no Angie, I am so sorry-but best of luck with IUI!
> 
> babyonmyown-I was thinking about how to explain weight gain if I do in fact gain a noticable amount of weight! Sorry you are going through this problem now.... :/ However my DH told me when I mentioned my future worry about this that I may get preg. anyway and gain even more weight haha....
> 
> afm I had my HCG...OWWWWCHH!!! I almost passed out from the pain...they said my cervix was super hard to find and way back in there...ughh....BUT good news...I did not pass out lol and NO POLYP! Now a mini problem....I still did not get my lupron mailed out to meee =( Soo I need to wait to get a call back from my FS nurse and she is going to update me as to why I have not gotten that mailed....I will be so mad if that ends up delaying as I am to start lupron on Monday so no mail will go out Sundays....

Sorry it was so painful for you. Good news is there was no polyp! Fx the meds get there in time. 



azlissie said:


> Never, I am so sorry that they cancelled your cycle! What a huge disappointment. I know how you feel about not having a lot of hope for the IUI, but you may as well not waste the 3 follies you do have. I hope your RE can make some adjustments for next time. :hugs:
> 
> I am also a teacher but have already started back to work. Our first day back was July 30th and the kids showed up Aug 2nd! It's awful to be back so early but we get out the week before Memorial Day in May so that part is always nice.
> 
> Sounds like a great fert report, ksluice! How long will it take to get the PGD results back?
> 
> AFM, had to come to work today since I can't really take a day off this early in the year, but I'm telling myself that women get prego all the time without bed rest so hopefully it's okay that I'm skipping it. I'll definitely spend the weekend on the couch!

Good luck and fx for you! 



teapot said:


> Best of luck with your FET AZ, hope they are snuggling in tight. Fab pic. x
> 
> Ksluice - a fantastic 17 fertilised? Hope your PGD helps sort you a few beauties. x
> 
> threebirds~ Hope your ER went well. x
> 
> never2late & Michelle ~ Hope your scans went ok & were reassuring
> 
> Stinas - Fab that your embies are doing well. Crossing everything for them to safely reach blast. x
> 
> Hi to everyone else, not been online at all today, so got lots to catch up on - really hope everyone is well.
> 
> Embryologist called this morning to give us the good news that all 4 embies were looking "fantastic" (her words!), 1 was even starting to compact! So they have decided to take them to blast & rebooked us for transfer on Sat. Fingers crossed the little dudes will keep safe until then. x

That is great news! Fx for Saturday! 



never2late70 said:


> Crises diverted! They called me and said I did just fine...ugh. never had a knot before though. Goodnight ladies.

I'm glad everything got figured out and it was done correctly. I would have been in panic mode as well. So nice of them to call you back tonight.


----------



## ksluice

never2late70 said:


> Help! Took my trigger injection and it left a knot under my skin and burns! Ovridel never did that..Did I do it wrong? It was HCG 10,000 I had to mix it myself. It said 10 ml to be done IM, and I called the medications specialist and she said since I'm not doing IVF this cycle that I could mix it all with 1ml and inject subQ into my belly...Ugh! It's too late to call her..Hope I didn't screw this up!
> Have any of you done trigger subq in the belly?

that will certainly make all three of those follies ready and raring to go!!


----------



## Stinas

Ladies...I'm getting really emotional lately...is it the progesterone? I know most of it is just nerves, but it's all I think about. I get happy thinking of if it does work and then I get sad thinking about it not working. I know it's normal, but it's driving me nuts! I don't want to stress out because I feel it will lower our chances. 
I guess I just need some similar positive stories. 
How many of you had successful TESE IVFs? I need all the hope I can get.


----------



## Lindsay18

never2late70 said:


> Help! Took my trigger injection and it left a knot under my skin and burns! Ovridel never did that..Did I do it wrong? It was HCG 10,000 I had to mix it myself. It said 10 ml to be done IM, and I called the medications specialist and she said since I'm not doing IVF this cycle that I could mix it all with 1ml and inject subQ into my belly...Ugh! It's too late to call her..Hope I didn't screw this up!
> Have any of you done trigger subq in the belly?

I did the SAME thing (not with the trigger shot) but on a day where I was taking several shots. I freaked too lol don't feel bad! Glad they calmed your nerves! So if you triggered last night is your retrieval tomorrow?!! I'm sitting in the waiting room RIGHT NOW for my retrieval lol!!


----------



## TTC With PCOS

Jenn76 said:


> *Pink:* Welcome! Sorry to hear about the MC. This will be your time, 20 is fantastic, good luck tomorrow!
> 
> *Michelle:* Grow eggies grow! FX for trigger this weekend.
> 
> *Oneof:* Good luck at your scan tomorrow hope you have some great follicles.
> 
> *Wantbaby:* That's great news, FX for trigger soon.
> 
> *Ksluice: *:happydance: That's great news, congrats!!!
> 
> *TTC:* I've been testing daily, still waiting for my beta. It gives me relief me to see the positive reading each morning, silly me keeps worrying I might just stop being pregnant. We won't know if both took until our first ultrasound 3 weeks after Beta. That's great that you only have two more weeks till you get to see your gummy bear. Will you be able to hear a heart beat then? We will be at ours, I an super excited about that. I did one digital CB and it said 1-2 weeks so I am saving the second one for a couple weeks so I can see the 3+ reading. I can't help myself after three years of TTC I just can't get enough of seeing positive tests.
> 
> *Angie:* I'm so sorry to hear this :hugs: FX that your IUI works for you and you don't have to do a new cycle.
> 
> *Almost:* That's great that your appointment went well, FX that you meds arrived soon.
> 
> *Aslizzie: *I did my ET on a lunch break and worked every day following. My RE said not to worry nothing I would do would change things. Just said not to exercise and change my routine. It will probably help pass the time of the dreaded TWW.
> 
> *Shorty:* It sounds like your RE knows what she is doing and that you are in good hands. Good Luck!

Hi Jenn,

I know exactly how you feel we have also been try 3 & half years & can't wait for our scan in 2 weeks time. Yes they will be looking for a heart beat as I will be 7 weeks! I understand the heart starts around 21 days after conception, it's so exciting. 
I still can't believe it has happened & DH still has to keep reassuring me. 
Awww well I hope both your beans were sticky. It is so nice to see the 2-3 & then 3+ it reassured me & made me feel excited that it was still progressing. 
Fingers crossed we will both get good results in a few weeks :)) x x x


----------



## oneof14

I just got back from my first u/s since stimming, 4 days of stimming. I have 7 follies, but they are small like 5/6 mm. Now I'm not sure If the lupron is suppressing me more or this is normal. I've read woman have 19mm after 4 days of stims. I'm scared my follies aren't growing. I still have to see what my levels come back, but should I be concerned?


----------



## ShortyA22

angels2012 said:


> ShortyA- I heard Vitamin E is very good to improve the health of the sperm and also acai. I found info on acai first and hubby drank acai juice for a couple of weeks and the health of his sperm and number were significantly higher based on all the SA he has done. I seriously was in shocked and thought they made a mistake. Vitamins help a lot. :)

The only problem is the sperm is already frozen-- so he can't really do anything to fix those :( and he still has a blockage so trying to fix sperm that's in there won't come out :(


----------



## bubumaci

@ one - that sounds fine! Imagine, if a woman really has 19 mm after four days, what size would be at 10 days? No - you're doing OK :hugs:


----------



## wantbabysoon

Pink gerbera said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Wow it took me an age to catch up on everyone's posts!!
> 
> Congrats to everyone who has their bfp already!
> 
> As for me... Got my ER tomorrow morning. I've got 20 follicles so really hopeful to get lots of eggs and a good fertilisation report :)
> 
> My first ICSI ended in early mmc so really hopeful this is my turn :)
> 
> Baby dust to all
> 
> Pink xxx

Good luck with your ER today!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lindsay18 said:


> Hi Pink!
> My ER is tomorrow too! We can go through this together:)

Good luck with your ER today.


----------



## wantbabysoon

ksluice said:


> Just got word, 17 fertilized!!!
> 
> The pineapple thing isan idea that it helps make the uterus more receptive. Pineapple has a natural meat tenderizer in it, and this is concentrated at the core, so you can eat the whole thing, but many ladies just eat the core. There is an old folk thing about getting too much vitamin c when your TTC, so keep that in mind (like don't eat 6 pineapples in one day).

Great report!


----------



## wantbabysoon

michelle01 said:


> Lindsay18 said:
> 
> 
> Michelle-
> I'm not sure what your level was before? It should have doubled. Or just about doubled. I don't think that's too low. I was 4670 ish today but I had doubled every day almost and today was day 11 since starting the shots.
> I wouldn't worry at all. - did they raise your meds at all? Or talk about when ER will be?
> 
> On Monday, day 5 it was 308, so today being day 8 it more then doubled to 823. She did say Monday or Tuesday for ER, but won't know for sure till Saturday after they get my results. They did not raise my meds; I am already on 450iu of Follistum a day, along with menopur.Click to expand...


I got my E2 at 1950 yesterday and they called me to come for an Ultrasound today. Your level sounds about right.
The doctor is anticipating trigger today and ER on Sunday.
Is the number too high? I am a little confused as to why they changed the ER date... so many questions we go through.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Thanks ladies for all the good wishes :). Just back from my ER got 10 eggs. 

Now wait until tomorrow to hear how many fertilised. 

Never - sorry you're not doing ivf but fingers crossed for the iui. 

Lindsay - how did you get on?

I'm def gonna try pineapple core :)

Pink xxx


----------



## almosthere

Good luck with ER today Lindsay!!!


----------



## Pink gerbera

One - I had a few at about 8mm after 5 days stims, the rest were smaller so I'd say you were on track x


----------



## Jenn76

*Teapot:* Yeah for growing embries!! :happydance: That's great that you are able to do day 5. Good Luck tomorrow! 

*Angie:* I did 10,000 as well in 1ml in my stomach. I didn't have any issues with it. It's was pretty much the same as my menopur and bravelle shots. Did you try a hpt to see if it is positive? I did the next morning to give me reassurance that I got the meds. Okay never mind I see you reposted that all is well. Woo hoo! Good Luck!

*Stinas:* I didn't do TESE but I definitely had moments of positive and negative thinking. Much stress over if it didn't work that financially we would struggle doing this again. I believe progesterone does have that effect on many women that plus rising estrogen. I think Drsquid can testify that stress during the TWW doesn't lessen your chances of a BFP. 

*Lindsay:* Good Luck with your retrieval!

*TTC:* I caved and did the second digi this morning and it came back as 2-3 weeks. So that is on target as I am 4 weeks and 2 days today. Our heatbeat check is at 8 weeks. I think my clinic just likes to be late to ensure you will get the results you want. I know sometimes the HB can be later then 7 weeks. I'm probably going to by more digi's as I want to see the 3+.

*Oneof:* Mine were slow to start and they increased my meds on day 5 and again on day 8. In the end I got to where I need to be so don't worry.

*wantbaby:* FX for trigger tonight.

*Pink:* Woo hoo for 10!!! That is great. FX that they all fertilize!


----------



## michelle01

hiccups - Not sure when ER will be; I will know more tomorrow once they do another scan and blood work.

Teapot - Great news!!! Good luck with your transfer :)

Never - Glad you did things correct and hope this works for you :hugs:

Lindsay - How did ER go? How many eggs did you get?

One - That sounds right; you do not want them that big on day 4! I still have a lot of smaller ones and that was yesterday, on day 8 for me. Although I had one dominent one at 18mm, the rest were 13mm and smaller. They may just increase your dosage of meds if there is any concern, but it looks fine to me!

Shorty - I have my fingers crossed for you for this next cycle and hope it works :hugs:

Wantbabysoon - What was your follicle sizes again? If your E2 level is that high, it will keep rising, so they would want to do ER sooner so you don't have the risk of OHSS. It sounds like your growing faster now that it is towards the end and that is good; good luck Sunday :)

Pink - YAY for 10 eggies....cannot wait to hear your report on them :) Now you get to rest and relax!!

Jenn - YAY for the digi showing you on track!! :)


----------



## oneof14

Thank you so much ladies, I am so so concerned since my last cycle was cancelled. I was unsure as to where I am supposed to be at this point. Today is my day 5 (but I didnt take my meds yet). I will see what my bloods come back as!

Jenn, I love see the weeks on digi! so exciting!

Michelle, are you on schedule for ER on Monday?


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies here is what i heard/did with the pineapple. You are not supposed to eat the pineapple just the core!!!! Eating pineapple can actually cause contractions. I'm sure it would have to be a lot of pineapple but I just didnt want it interfering with anything. Soooooo you take out the core of the pineapple and cut it into 5 even pieces. Starting the day of ET you eat one piece a day for 5 days. Some people like it...personally I thought it was like chewing a tree bark. But I did it and maybe it worked...maybe it didn't...but it definitely didnt hurt. They also say eating walnuts aides in implantation. I hate any kind of nuts but I got a few handfuls down the day of ET.


----------



## michelle01

haj624 said:


> Hey ladies here is what i heard/did with the pineapple. You are not supposed to eat the pineapple just the core!!!! Eating pineapple can actually cause contractions. I'm sure it would have to be a lot of pineapple but I just didnt want it interfering with anything. Soooooo you take out the core of the pineapple and cut it into 5 even pieces. Starting the day of ET you eat one piece a day for 5 days. Some people like it...personally I thought it was like chewing a tree bark. But I did it and maybe it worked...maybe it didn't...but it definitely didnt hurt. They also say eating walnuts aides in implantation. I hate any kind of nuts but I got a few handfuls down the day of ET.

Thanks Haj! I will try that and I am sure I am not going to like it, but heck, its worth a try. And I HATE walnuts, ewwww....but I guess whatever it takes I will do it.


----------



## haj624

michelle01 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies here is what i heard/did with the pineapple. You are not supposed to eat the pineapple just the core!!!! Eating pineapple can actually cause contractions. I'm sure it would have to be a lot of pineapple but I just didnt want it interfering with anything. Soooooo you take out the core of the pineapple and cut it into 5 even pieces. Starting the day of ET you eat one piece a day for 5 days. Some people like it...personally I thought it was like chewing a tree bark. But I did it and maybe it worked...maybe it didn't...but it definitely didnt hurt. They also say eating walnuts aides in implantation. I hate any kind of nuts but I got a few handfuls down the day of ET.
> 
> Thanks Haj! I will try that and I am sure I am not going to like it, but heck, its worth a try. And I HATE walnuts, ewwww....but I guess whatever it takes I will do it.Click to expand...

I didnt like it anyway but after going through everything suffering through pineapple core and walnuts was well worth it


----------



## michelle01

One - Not sure about ER yet; I have another appt tomorrow morning at 7am and based on those results that will determine if it is Monday or Tuesday. I am/was concerned that my E2 level at day 8 was only 823, but it more then doubled from Monday's appt when it was at 308 at day 5. So who knows. Guess tomorrow will tell all! I am just worried about not responding well again; figured I would have bigger follicles then I do, but they didn't change any dosage of meds. I am trying to stay positive and hope all goes better this time.


----------



## oneof14

Thanks Haj, I'll have to try it.

Dont worry Michele, I know its eaiser said then done. If they've made no adjustments, I think you'll be fine. Fingers crossed for growing follies and your BFP!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

michelle01 said:


> hiccups - Not sure when ER will be; I will know more tomorrow once they do another scan and blood work.
> 
> Teapot - Great news!!! Good luck with your transfer :)
> 
> Never - Glad you did things correct and hope this works for you :hugs:
> 
> Lindsay - How did ER go? How many eggs did you get?
> 
> One - That sounds right; you do not want them that big on day 4! I still have a lot of smaller ones and that was yesterday, on day 8 for me. Although I had one dominent one at 18mm, the rest were 13mm and smaller. They may just increase your dosage of meds if there is any concern, but it looks fine to me!
> 
> Shorty - I have my fingers crossed for you for this next cycle and hope it works :hugs:
> 
> Wantbabysoon - What was your follicle sizes again? If your E2 level is that high, it will keep rising, so they would want to do ER sooner so you don't have the risk of OHSS. It sounds like your growing faster now that it is towards the end and that is good; good luck Sunday :)
> 
> Pink - YAY for 10 eggies....cannot wait to hear your report on them :) Now you get to rest and relax!!
> 
> Jenn - YAY for the digi showing you on track!! :)

I am not sure about all the sizes but the largest one was 18 I believe.


----------



## oneof14

bubumaci said:


> @ one - that sounds fine! Imagine, if a woman really has 19 mm after four days, what size would be at 10 days? No - you're doing OK :hugs:

Thanks Bubu - how are you doing?


----------



## oneof14

Pink gerbera said:


> Thanks ladies for all the good wishes :). Just back from my ER got 10 eggs.
> 
> Now wait until tomorrow to hear how many fertilised.
> 
> Never - sorry you're not doing ivf but fingers crossed for the iui.
> 
> Lindsay - how did you get on?
> 
> I'm def gonna try pineapple core :)
> 
> Pink xxx

Yay Pink, 10 is awesome! Rest up today and keep us posted.


----------



## michelle01

Wantbabysoon - That was my largest yesterday, but unfortunately the rest were 13 and under, so they said they would disregard my 18 and look at the others since they were in sync with each other. I do think the E2 level is important too, so sounds like yours is rising faster then mine! They know what they are doing, so trust them and GOOD LUCK with your ER :)


----------



## 4everyoung

Hi Everyone-

Went for my second appt today after day 10 of stimming. I have 5 follicles over 10mm. They put me in as being on day 7 of my cycle which is odd because I started my last period on 7/16 when they put me on the pill...oh well, we'll see.

Question for you: did you have weight gain while using Lupron and/or Gonal F? I worked hard to lose 40 lbs to help get pregnant this past winter, and now I'm up 7 lbs in a week without any real deviation from my food plan. Thoughts on this?

Thanks!


----------



## TTB

Lindsay18 - my only tip would be rest up and keep the hot water bottle handy, good luck!

Pink gerbera - congrats on the 10 eggs! Rest up

never2late70 - I'm so sorry your ivf has been cancelled, fingers crossed iui works for you! Im a bit shocked that your doc went ahead with iui last time when you have 9-10 follicles on each ovary :o

almostthere - Sorry your hsg was so painful, mine was similar. I think I was just in a state of shock as it was not at all what I was expecting :(

Shorty - glad you got some answers from your FS, I'm surprised they are talking donor already, personally it seems a bit early for that.

teapot - fantastic news, grow embies grow!

oneof14 - from what I understand follies grow about 2mm a day, so if you are meant to be stimming for 10 days that sounds about right.

AFM - my clinic called today, they FS wants me to start on coq10 on the first day of my next cycle. I'm thinking I might start now though, there wouldn't be any harm in that right? Also the dose he wants me to take seems quite low, 80-100mg, from what I have seen in other forums most people are taking about 600mg a day. Is anyone else taking coq10? What dose are you on?


----------



## michelle01

Hi 4everyoung! I am on day 9 of stimming today. I have gained about 3.5 pounds so far with stimming this cycle and with my first cycle I gained 5 pounds. Weight gain seems to be normal since our bodies are going through so much and everyone responds differently. Do you have a lot of bloating? I have been drinking gatorade like crazy the past few days and I have noticed a huge difference in my tummy, the bloating isn't so bad! When do they expect you to go in for your ER? And how many more days are you stimming for?


----------



## Lindsay18

Hey everyone:) thanks so much for asking, ladies!!!
Pink- congrats!! So happy for you:) we are totally at the same stage in this haha!

So excited to say that they retrieved 21 eggs!!! I'll find out tomorrow how many are mature:)
Already have the heating pad on and drinking lots of water.


----------



## ShortyA22

TTB- she just said for us to give IVF one more chance and if the embryos are still poor quality then Donor Sperm would be next topic- u know they always have to give there opinion of why a cycle fails- since I responded perfect and my eggs and everything on my end looked great so she kinda pinpointed it to the sperm- they don't know for sure and it's something we may never know bc u can't test sperm like that- IVF is the only way to tell of there is a problem with sperm and embryo quality-- but with all that- the sperm thawed and fertilized well and were doing great up until day 5 so I personally think it may been something with the lab and a 3 day transfer would have probably been best for us and next time with putting 3 back instead of two may help on a day 3-


----------



## MoBaby

Yay Lindsay!! 21 soUnds better than 45 so fx Ohss stays away!!

Michelle: I didn't gain any wt w/ last 2 cycles; I lost 4 lbs each cycle but since I've been on birth control I'm up 5 lbs!! And I'm still eating the same but I have increased my workouts which seems weird! I hope this comes off soon :) 

Pink congrats on the 10!!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Yay Lindsay!

AFM, I got the go ahead from the doctor to do the trigger tonight. He said that E2 levels from yesterday was high so reduced the HCG to 7500 units. ER is on Sunday! I am very nervous about this procedure :(


----------



## Lindsay18

Want- thank you!! If it helps at all- retrieval was nothing to be scared about at all. I'm sitting here with barely any pain! It was super easy:)


----------



## 4everyoung

Hi Michelle-Thanks for the feedback. Well, my ER called and apparently I only have 1 egg who wants to play this month. I'm going in for blood work and ultrasound tomorrow and if the other two emerging ones haven't pulled up, I'm going to do an IUI, but I don't think it'll work as my husband's last sperm sample had 100% abnormal sperm and we were hoping for another ICSI. *Sigh. We shall see. Thanks again :)


----------



## never2late70

Gosh so much to catch up on...will have to do that later..Just a quick shout out to :

Lindsey: Congrats on 21 eggs :happydance:

Michelle and Oneof14: My baseline I had 7-8 foliicles and as you knoww my 5 day I had only 3, but they are 19.5-19.5 and 20mm so triggered last night IUI in the morning. My E2 is 1400 and something I think she said...
I am praying for you both. I really really am :hugs: 

Oneof14: This was my first IVF cancellation and I am crushed, I pray that this is it for you. Stay strong and positive! You got this!

TTB: I had 3 previous rounds of clomid with back to back IUI's and each time had a minimum of 8 follicles on each side measuring 17-20mm and of course all resulted in BFN. This was my first attempt at IVF and was cancelled do to poor repsonse. ps..I am 41 so he wants to see at least 6-8 follicles in order for me to advance to egg retrieval.

I have read all of your posts, but was late to work so cannot do individuals, just know that I am praying for and thinking about all of you! :hugs:

~Angie


----------



## bubumaci

One - thank you, doing OK. My Brother-in-Law's wedding tomorrow (I was hoping to be driving and not drinking :D) ... other than that, not really thinking about it much. A week today the trips to the clinic start again :)

Lindsay, congrats on 21! Great number :) :hugs:


----------



## michelle01

Lindsay - YAY on 21 eggs....cannot wait to hear how many fertilise! How many are you putting back? :yippe:

Wantbabysoon - Good luck Sunday!! The procedure really isn't that bad; just get plenty of rest afterwards. Pain meds worked great for me too :winkwink:

Mobaby - I wish I was loosing weight and wish I could be working out right now, but hey, I figure this is all for a good cause if this works!!


----------



## MoBaby

Yes I only have a couple more weeks to work out b/c I don't like to do it when I start stim.. I'm trying to tell myself I will have time after baby to lose weight so not to worry just be healthy!


----------



## michelle01

MoBaby said:


> Yes I only have a couple more weeks to work out b/c I don't like to do it when I start stim.. I'm trying to tell myself I will have time after baby to lose weight so not to worry just be healthy!

Completely agree! I tried twice to workout during my stimming and it was awful both times and not worth it! The gym is always there and there will always be time to workout :)


----------



## Kelly9

Just a quick post from me as I've errands to do...

I had my scan today, I have 1 healthy baby measuring 7+3 spot on with my dates and HB was 153 :) I"m very happy and relieved. There's a pic in my journal.


----------



## never2late70

Kelly9 said:


> Just a quick post from me as I've errands to do...
> 
> I had my scan today, I have 1 healthy baby measuring 7+3 spot on with my dates and HB was 153 :) I"m very happy and relieved. There's a pic in my journal.

Fantastic news..Happy and healthy pregnancy and baby to ya kelly! :hugs:


----------



## MrsC8776

oneof14 said:


> I just got back from my first u/s since stimming, 4 days of stimming. I have 7 follies, but they are small like 5/6 mm. Now I'm not sure If the lupron is suppressing me more or this is normal. I've read woman have 19mm after 4 days of stims. I'm scared my follies aren't growing. I still have to see what my levels come back, but should I be concerned?

Sounds like everything is going great. Try not to worry! 



Pink gerbera said:


> Thanks ladies for all the good wishes :). Just back from my ER got 10 eggs.
> 
> Now wait until tomorrow to hear how many fertilised.
> 
> Never - sorry you're not doing ivf but fingers crossed for the iui.
> 
> Lindsay - how did you get on?
> 
> I'm def gonna try pineapple core :)
> 
> Pink xxx

Yay for 10 eggs! :happydance:



Lindsay18 said:


> Hey everyone:) thanks so much for asking, ladies!!!
> Pink- congrats!! So happy for you:) we are totally at the same stage in this haha!
> 
> So excited to say that they retrieved 21 eggs!!! I'll find out tomorrow how many are mature:)
> Already have the heating pad on and drinking lots of water.

Yay for 21 eggs! :happydance:



wantbabysoon said:


> Yay Lindsay!
> 
> AFM, I got the go ahead from the doctor to do the trigger tonight. He said that E2 levels from yesterday was high so reduced the HCG to 7500 units. ER is on Sunday! I am very nervous about this procedure :(

Not much longer! I hope the trigger goes well and so does ER. 



4everyoung said:


> Hi Michelle-Thanks for the feedback. Well, my ER called and apparently I only have 1 egg who wants to play this month. I'm going in for blood work and ultrasound tomorrow and if the other two emerging ones haven't pulled up, I'm going to do an IUI, but I don't think it'll work as my husband's last sperm sample had 100% abnormal sperm and we were hoping for another ICSI. *Sigh. We shall see. Thanks again :)

I'm sorry. Fx more catch up in the next day. 



Kelly9 said:


> Just a quick post from me as I've errands to do...
> 
> I had my scan today, I have 1 healthy baby measuring 7+3 spot on with my dates and HB was 153 :) I"m very happy and relieved. There's a pic in my journal.

Wonderful HB!


----------



## michelle01

Kelly - Great pic in your journal!!! So glad things are progressing well for you :) And I have to say the video with your son was so cute....was making me laugh!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

michelle01 said:


> Lindsay - YAY on 21 eggs....cannot wait to hear how many fertilise! How many are you putting back? :yippe:
> 
> Wantbabysoon - Good luck Sunday!! The procedure really isn't that bad; just get plenty of rest afterwards. Pain meds worked great for me too :winkwink:
> 
> Mobaby - I wish I was loosing weight and wish I could be working out right now, but hey, I figure this is all for a good cause if this works!!

Thanks Michelle:)
We are putting 2 back. We are actually part of a study that is paying for all chromosome testing etc (buy we would have put 2 back anyway lol). Excited to hear how many we're able to be fertilized tomorrow!


----------



## jchic

Lindsay18 said:


> michelle01 said:
> 
> 
> Lindsay - YAY on 21 eggs....cannot wait to hear how many fertilise! How many are you putting back? :yippe:
> 
> Wantbabysoon - Good luck Sunday!! The procedure really isn't that bad; just get plenty of rest afterwards. Pain meds worked great for me too :winkwink:
> 
> Mobaby - I wish I was loosing weight and wish I could be working out right now, but hey, I figure this is all for a good cause if this works!!
> 
> Thanks Michelle:)
> We are putting 2 back. We are actually part of a study that is paying for all chromosome testing etc (buy we would have put 2 back anyway lol). Excited to hear how many we're able to be fertilized tomorrow!Click to expand...


Lindsay! I was going to do that study at RMA. Daisy did it. I am doing the HCG wash study :)

Michelle - how are you feeling? I start stims tomorrow. Cant wait!!!


----------



## michelle01

Jchic - YAY for starting tomorrow!! I am looking like 4 months pg right now :wacko: I am super bloated today for some reason and just ready to be DONE!

I did go to the bathroom a few minutes ago and wiped, noticed a little blood?!?! WTH!? I never had this happen before. Anyone ever have this happen during stims? I am freaking out now.


----------



## jchic

michelle01 said:


> Jchic - YAY for starting tomorrow!! I am looking like 4 months pg right now :wacko: I am super bloated today for some reason and just ready to be DONE!
> 
> I did go to the bathroom a few minutes ago and wiped, noticed a little blood?!?! WTH!? I never had this happen before. Anyone ever have this happen during stims? I am freaking out now.

Maybe its from all the activity in there, call your nurse, but dont get freaked out, I am sure its normal. This is foreign for your body, you know?


----------



## Lindsay18

Jchic- we were offered that as of today. We didn't take it since we are already part of the other study. That's awesome though!
Michelle- I agree with jchic- your body is going through all kinds of crazy changes. Definitely tell your nurse but don't panic at all.


----------



## never2late70

Call the Dr Michelle....urrggg :shrug:


----------



## michelle01

They are gone for the day now, so I have to wait till tomorrow morning. It was just a little bit and I wiped a second time, still there, but then the third it was gone. Who knows, guess I will ask tomorrow and see what they say. Gotta just relax and not freak out about everything!


----------



## never2late70

michelle01 said:


> They are gone for the day now, so I have to wait till tomorrow morning. It was just a little bit and I wiped a second time, still there, but then the third it was gone. Who knows, guess I will ask tomorrow and see what they say. Gotta just relax and not freak out about everything!


Yes, breath and relax..haha I think I am more panicked than you..:haha:


----------



## michelle01

Never - I am trying! Hard to do, but the cramping right now is horrible. I am heading home in a minute and going to try and take it easy the rest of tonight!!!


----------



## never2late70

michelle01 said:


> Never - I am trying! Hard to do, but the cramping right now is horrible. I am heading home in a minute and going to try and take it easy the rest of tonight!!!

Does your Dr not have an answering service? I'm worried. :shrug:


----------



## Jenn76

Lindsay18 said:


> Hey everyone:) thanks so much for asking, ladies!!!
> Pink- congrats!! So happy for you:) we are totally at the same stage in this haha!
> 
> So excited to say that they retrieved 21 eggs!!! I'll find out tomorrow how many are mature:)
> Already have the heating pad on and drinking lots of water.

Congrats Lindsay!! 21 is a great number to have lots of frosties!! Can't wait to hear an update tomorrow.



wantbabysoon said:


> Yay Lindsay!
> 
> AFM, I got the go ahead from the doctor to do the trigger tonight. He said that E2 levels from yesterday was high so reduced the HCG to 7500 units. ER is on Sunday! I am very nervous about this procedure :(

Yeah for triggering!! Drink lots of gatorade. Good luck on Sunday!



4everyoung said:


> Hi Michelle-Thanks for the feedback. Well, my ER called and apparently I only have 1 egg who wants to play this month. I'm going in for blood work and ultrasound tomorrow and if the other two emerging ones haven't pulled up, I'm going to do an IUI, but I don't think it'll work as my husband's last sperm sample had 100% abnormal sperm and we were hoping for another ICSI. *Sigh. We shall see. Thanks again :)

Sorry to hear your cycle didn't work as planned. FX that you will still get your BFP.



Kelly9 said:


> Just a quick post from me as I've errands to do...
> 
> I had my scan today, I have 1 healthy baby measuring 7+3 spot on with my dates and HB was 153 :) I"m very happy and relieved. There's a pic in my journal.

Yeah Kelly Tulip is a strong gummy, I can't wait to hear my little beans heartbeat. 



jchic said:


> Lindsay18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> michelle01 said:
> 
> 
> Lindsay - YAY on 21 eggs....cannot wait to hear how many fertilise! How many are you putting back? :yippe:
> 
> Wantbabysoon - Good luck Sunday!! The procedure really isn't that bad; just get plenty of rest afterwards. Pain meds worked great for me too :winkwink:
> 
> Mobaby - I wish I was loosing weight and wish I could be working out right now, but hey, I figure this is all for a good cause if this works!!
> 
> Thanks Michelle:)
> We are putting 2 back. We are actually part of a study that is paying for all chromosome testing etc (buy we would have put 2 back anyway lol). Excited to hear how many we're able to be fertilized tomorrow!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lindsay! I was going to do that study at RMA. Daisy did it. I am doing the HCG wash study :)
> 
> Michelle - how are you feeling? I start stims tomorrow. Cant wait!!!Click to expand...

Yeah for getting started on Stims, congrats Jchic!



michelle01 said:


> They are gone for the day now, so I have to wait till tomorrow morning. It was just a little bit and I wiped a second time, still there, but then the third it was gone. Who knows, guess I will ask tomorrow and see what they say. Gotta just relax and not freak out about everything!

I'm sure it's just the med confusing your body. Relax have DH wait on you. :hugs:


----------



## never2late70

4everyoung: Just saw your post :hugs: 

The exact same thing happened to me yesterday :nope: 
I started out with 8 follicles and at day 5 had only 3. Two at 19.5 and one at 20mm so we are doing IUI (our 4th) in the morning. This was our first attempt at IVF. Is this your fisrt try too?

Stay strong. I know its hard. :hugs:


----------



## jchic

Never, where you are estrogen priming protocol? Sometimes that helps the follies all grow together I think. You can start right away again right? I am praying this IUI works and you don't even need IVF!

Michelle - hope you are ok honey!


----------



## never2late70

jchic said:


> Never, where you are estrogen priming protocol? Sometimes that helps the follies all grow together I think. You can start right away again right? I am praying this IUI works and you don't even need IVF!
> 
> Michelle - hope you are ok honey!

Nope, I'm guessing that the birth control over suppressed my ovaries. Yes, we are doing IUI in the morning because of the 3 good follicles, better not to waste them, but if it fails we will start a new cycle asap. 
AF is due on August 25th so as soon as that shows its on! 

Thank you so much,
~Angie


----------



## Lindsay18

Never- fingers crossed for you!!! Hope it works:)


----------



## jchic

Good luck tomorrow! Good to hear a plan is in place just in case :)


----------



## drsquid

michele- you on lupron? i had a 2nd period a week after the first. apparently it is from the thin lining 

kelly- yay

oneof- your sizes sound good to me. they dont want them to grow too fast

lindsay- told ya it isnt that bad. fingers crossed for your fert report

eoe- im sorry.. i just read real quickly through 7 pages *hugs* and good luck to you all


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi all - sorry I'm so not "posty," but it's just so hard to keep up with this thread. I do check in from time to time, but can't seem to keep up.

Anyhoo - Never, I'm sorry that happened - happend to me too my first IVF cycle. I switched from BCP to estrogen priming protocol and had a much better response. GL with your IUI and I hope if you have to do another IVF it all works out much better the second time around.


----------



## 4everyoung

Hey there--thanks--I have had 1 IUI attempt and 2 IVFs in 2011. I had at least 5 eggs retrieved for each IVF, so this is disappointing as it was supposed to be a more aggressive treatment. At any rate, I will find out tomorrow what our next steps are!

Thank you for the support. xo


----------



## never2late70

DaisyQ said:


> Hi all - sorry I'm so not "posty," but it's just so hard to keep up with this thread. I do check in from time to time, but can't seem to keep up.
> 
> Anyhoo - Never, I'm sorry that happened - happend to me too my first IVF cycle. I switched from BCP to estrogen priming protocol and had a much better response. GL with your IUI and I hope if you have to do another IVF it all works out much better the second time around.

Awe thank you. When do you transfer your babies back? :hugs:


----------



## Lindsay18

drsquid said:


> michele- you on lupron? i had a 2nd period a week after the first. apparently it is from the thin lining
> 
> kelly- yay
> 
> oneof- your sizes sound good to me. they dont want them to grow too fast
> 
> lindsay- told ya it isnt that bad. fingers crossed for your fert report
> 
> eoe- im sorry.. i just read real quickly through 7 pages *hugs* and good luck to you all

May have spoken too soon lol, Squid. Super sore and can't get comfortable. They gave me Tylenol with Codeine and it's not doing anything. Does it get better the day after retrieval??? Hopefully?


----------



## ksluice

Lindsay, Dont worry that is to be expected. It takes about 6 hours for your follicles to fill back up, and that is why its more uncomfortable now. I found that the pills did nothing for the discomfort, but the heating pad worked miracles. Much better with it. Have the DH go out and get you one right away if you don't have one already.


----------



## Lindsay18

ksluice said:


> Lindsay, Dont worry that is to be expected. It takes about 6 hours for your follicles to fill back up, and that is why its more uncomfortable now. I found that the pills did nothing for the discomfort, but the heating pad worked miracles. Much better with it. Have the DH go out and get you one right away if you don't have one already.

Bought one yesterday:) its amazing! Thanks for the feedback. Good to know it will get better soon. Appreciate it:)


----------



## Lindsay18

When do you transfer?!


----------



## ksluice

Lindsay18 said:


> When do you transfer?!

Hopefully on Monday. They open the incubator tomorrow to see how the little ones are progressing. They will biopsy everything over 2 cells, even though many of these will likely not progress, but it will give us a good understanding of what my ability to create genetically good embies is. It could also reveal something interesting like lots of genetically normal, but they are the ones that don't progress...

BUT what we're hoping for, of course, is lots of 5-day blasts on Monday that do test genetically normal. And if not lots than please let us have 1 [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

By the way, I felt much better the morning after ER. Still achey but the swelling was down so it was much more comfortable.


----------



## Lindsay18

ksluice said:


> Lindsay18 said:
> 
> 
> When do you transfer?!
> 
> Hopefully on Monday. They open the incubator tomorrow to see how the little ones are progressing. They will biopsy everything over 2 cells, even though many of these will likely not progress, but it will give us a good understanding of what my ability to create genetically good embies is. It could also reveal something interesting like lots of genetically normal, but they are the ones that don't progress...
> 
> BUT what we're hoping for, of course, is lots of 5-day blasts on Monday that do test genetically normal. And if not lots than please let us have 1 [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> By the way, I felt much better the morning after ER. Still achey but the swelling was down so it was much more comfortable.Click to expand...

So excited for you!!! Sending tons of positivity your way!! You had a lot of eggs retrieved like me. I have a good feeling ;) ! Best of luck- keep me updated- I'm right behind you in this process. We are having the genetic testing done too. We are part of a study that's paying for it which is great. 
Thanks for the reassuring words- its not very fun right now but I know it's worth it:)


----------



## michelle01

Squid - no I am not doing lupron this time and my lining is 11, which the nurse said was good. It was a very small amount of spotting. 

I am feeling better, been resting since I got home...we shall see what tomorrows appt shows.


----------



## michelle01

Lindsay - I made sure to ask for vicoden, cause tylenol does nothing for me either. Maybe ask them to call in a prescription for you?


----------



## Lindsay18

Michelle- if it's still bad tomorrow I definitely am. Tylenol works on headaches for me. Not this!! Haha. I had a pretty high pain tolerance but I'm not going to e a hero by any means! I'll see how it is when I get up tomorrow.


----------



## 4everyoung

So I'm feeling a little down because the doctor said this treatment (Lupron & Gonal-F) would be more aggressive, yet I've only produced one egg so we're going from an IVF to an IUI (unless, by some miracle the two other emerging eggs are viable by tomorrow morning). I am a little sad. This cycle has been harder for me than the other two I did last fall (Gonal F and Menopur)--I've been anxious and weepy for weeks (not to mention that I started on the pill and bled for 20 days straight feeling bloated the whole time!). I've gained 7 lbs since starting the Lupron (I log my food daily, so I know it's not from emotional eating), and I'm feeling generally big, uncomfortable, and sad. 

I've been one to go with the flow with my previous IUI and IVF attempts, but somehow this one feels more disappointing, and it hasn't even happened yet. Hubby has 100% abnormal morphology, and I may be wrong, but I believe this will adversely affect an IUI. 

At any rate, I don't like over-thinking it, but this has been so unpleasant from the shots (they seem worse this time) to the drives in for my blood work and ultrasounds. I will know more tomorrow, and I will try to get my head back to a good place, but I just needed a place to sort of say all of this (and my facebook page did not seem to be the place! LOL). 

Thanks for being here. xx


----------



## Lindsay18

4ever- we are all here for you! I'm so sorry you're feeling down. Did they say why they were going with IUI rather than IVF? My DH has less than 1% morphology so I understand what you mean completely. I'm just wondering what they said their reasoning was. 
Keep your head up- you're not alone in this at all!!!
Xoxo


----------



## 4everyoung

It's because there's only one egg. They said that because it's so delicate and much could go wrong, it's a big risk to do an IVF with just one egg. That was the rationale. 

Thanks for your support in this :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Oh ok I see. Well all fingers and toes crossed for you!!! When are they doing the IUI? And as far as the weight gain I have gained 7lbs myself. It sucks!!!


----------



## 4everyoung

Trigger likely tomorrow with IUI Monday. Thanks & good luck losing those pesky pounds :)


----------



## oneof14

drsquid said:


> michele- you on lupron? i had a 2nd period a week after the first. apparently it is from the thin lining
> 
> kelly- yay
> 
> oneof- your sizes sound good to me. they dont want them to grow too fast
> 
> lindsay- told ya it isnt that bad. fingers crossed for your fert report
> 
> eoe- im sorry.. i just read real quickly through 7 pages *hugs* and good luck to you all

Thanks squid, I hope so. My e2 came back at 150 today from 60 on Wednesday. I have go into tomorrow just for b/w.

Love the new pics!


----------



## oneof14

4ever, so sorry for your IVF being cancelled, same thing happened to me in June, hopefully your IUI works so you don't have to go through this again. If you do have to do IVF again does your dr have a different protocol?


----------



## oneof14

Michelle, sorry about the bleeding, I'm happy you are feeling better. Did the nurse say what could've caused it? Rest up!


----------



## DaisyQ

4ever - was this last protocol microdose lupron flare, or was it a long protocol with lupron down reg? 

I know for me at age 34 and with AMH of 1, and antral follicle count of 10-15, my RE thinks lupron down reg would be way too suppressive, and I'd likely only wind up with 1 or 2 follicles. She is not a fan of micro-dose lupron flare for me either, and thinks I'd also wind up with few eggs with that protocol. She likes the antagonist protocol for me with estrogen priming first, because even BCP seem to suppressive for me. My first IVF cycle, I had only 3-4 mature follicles so we converted to IUI. We changed the protocol to estrogen priming and we got 12 mature follicles. We ended up having to up my doses of gonal F and low dose hCG to get there, so it was a bit of a rollercoaster, but we did get there in the end. I got 3 blasts, and 2 normals (we had them CCS tested).


----------



## oneof14

As I said earlier today at my day 4 u/s they saw 7 follies all about 5/6mm with a couple of smaller ones. My e2 level came back at 150 up from 60 on Wednesday. I have to go back tomorrow just for b/w. I'm praying my follies have improved at my next u/s and maybe even some more.


----------



## DaisyQ

never2late70 said:


> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> Hi all - sorry I'm so not "posty," but it's just so hard to keep up with this thread. I do check in from time to time, but can't seem to keep up.
> 
> Anyhoo - Never, I'm sorry that happened - happend to me too my first IVF cycle. I switched from BCP to estrogen priming protocol and had a much better response. GL with your IUI and I hope if you have to do another IVF it all works out much better the second time around.
> 
> Awe thank you. When do you transfer your babies back? :hugs:Click to expand...

Hopefully August 22nd... it's so nervewracking as the date approaches. Thanks for asking though. :flower: And I TOTALLY am thinking of them as my babies already, which is trouble...



Lindsay18 said:


> drsquid said:
> 
> 
> michele- you on lupron? i had a 2nd period a week after the first. apparently it is from the thin lining
> 
> kelly- yay
> 
> oneof- your sizes sound good to me. they dont want them to grow too fast
> 
> lindsay- told ya it isnt that bad. fingers crossed for your fert report
> 
> eoe- im sorry.. i just read real quickly through 7 pages *hugs* and good luck to you all
> 
> May have spoken too soon lol, Squid. Super sore and can't get comfortable. They gave me Tylenol with Codeine and it's not doing anything. Does it get better the day after retrieval??? Hopefully?Click to expand...




Lindsay18 said:


> Michelle- if it's still bad tomorrow I definitely am. Tylenol works on headaches for me. Not this!! Haha. I had a pretty high pain tolerance but I'm not going to e a hero by any means! I'll see how it is when I get up tomorrow.


Lindsay, I felt SO much better 2 days after retrieval. The day after I was still pretty sore. But I also had only 12 eggs retrieved, and so your recovery might take a little longer because I bet your ovaries are more enlarged. Hang in there. LOTS of gatorade!


----------



## Stinas

Lindsay - I agree with daisy...with all those eggs you will probably be sore a couple days longer than average. Drink a lot!! 

Daisy - aug 22 is right around the corner!! 

Tom morning is our transfer!!! I'm excited and nervous. 
I hope this is it! 
Any tips for after et? I will be home lounging the rest of the day. Sunday I have decided to go to church with dh. Then probably taking it easy the rest of the week. 
When do you think the trigger is gone and I can start testing? I took it last sat.


----------



## teapot

Good luck Stinas, I'm on the way to mine now too. I have to go straight to work after tho, but will take it easy - I will ask the nurse to make sure it's ok, but I can't think why it wouldn't be.
Will hopefully have a lovely relax this evening & tomorrow.

Hi to everyone else, hope you all have a lovely weekend. xx


----------



## TTB

Lindsay18 - Great news, 21 eggs is wonderful! Can't wait to hear how those embies are going

ShortyA22 - hoping your next cycle works for you!

wantbabysoon - good luck for your ER!

4everyoung - sorry to bear you only have 1 follicle :( Big :hugs: I hope your next scan shows that the other 2 have caught up.

Kelly9 - huge congrats, you must be so relieved to have heard the heartbeat!

michelle01 - I know the feeling of being bloated :hugs:

never2late70 - good luck for your iui today!

ksluice - grow embies grow!

Stinas - good luck for your transfer tomorrow! I think it depends on what trigger dose you had, do you know what trigger and dose you had? You could always do a test now to see if it is out of your system and keep testing until it is negative

teapot - good luck for you ER!


----------



## Jenn76

4everyoung said:


> So I'm feeling a little down because the doctor said this treatment (Lupron & Gonal-F) would be more aggressive, yet I've only produced one egg so we're going from an IVF to an IUI (unless, by some miracle the two other emerging eggs are viable by tomorrow morning). I am a little sad. This cycle has been harder for me than the other two I did last fall (Gonal F and Menopur)--I've been anxious and weepy for weeks (not to mention that I started on the pill and bled for 20 days straight feeling bloated the whole time!). I've gained 7 lbs since starting the Lupron (I log my food daily, so I know it's not from emotional eating), and I'm feeling generally big, uncomfortable, and sad.
> 
> I've been one to go with the flow with my previous IUI and IVF attempts, but somehow this one feels more disappointing, and it hasn't even happened yet. Hubby has 100% abnormal morphology, and I may be wrong, but I believe this will adversely affect an IUI.
> 
> At any rate, I don't like over-thinking it, but this has been so unpleasant from the shots (they seem worse this time) to the drives in for my blood work and ultrasounds. I will know more tomorrow, and I will try to get my head back to a good place, but I just needed a place to sort of say all of this (and my facebook page did not seem to be the place! LOL).
> 
> Thanks for being here. xx

:hugs: try to think positive you will be a mommy one day.



Stinas said:


> Lindsay - I agree with daisy...with all those eggs you will probably be sore a couple days longer than average. Drink a lot!!
> 
> Daisy - aug 22 is right around the corner!!
> 
> Tom morning is our transfer!!! I'm excited and nervous.
> I hope this is it!
> Any tips for after et? I will be home lounging the rest of the day. Sunday I have decided to go to church with dh. Then probably taking it easy the rest of the week.
> When do you think the trigger is gone and I can start testing? I took it last sat.

The transfer was easy I went back to work. I did a hpt on the day of my transfer and it was faint. Trigger was gone within 9 days for me. I did a full 10000 dose. I started testing two days after transfer mostly waiting for trigger to leave. I started getting a positive on day 5 after 5 day transfer. Good luck with your ET!



teapot said:


> Good luck Stinas, I'm on the way to mine now too. I have to go straight to work after tho, but will take it easy - I will ask the nurse to make sure it's ok, but I can't think why it wouldn't be.
> Will hopefully have a lovely relax this evening & tomorrow.
> 
> Hi to everyone else, hope you all have a lovely weekend. xx

Good luck Teapot! You will be fine to work I did.


----------



## michelle01

Stinas - Good luck with ET!

4everyoung - How did your scan go? Sorry for what your going through :hugs:

I went for my appt, just waiting for the results. I have had no more spotting and they did not seem concerned. I have one very large follie on the left causing discomfort. Hopefully I trigger tonight.


----------



## Lindsay18

Michelle- so glad! We were all worried for you:) glad the nurse doesn't seem concerned! So excited for your trigger!!

Ladies- my nurse just called! 18 of the 21 were mature and 14 were fertilized! If everything goes well I will be transferring on Thursday:)


----------



## MoBaby

Yay Lindsay!! Michelle hope you feel better soon! Stinas good luck!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Yay Lindsay and Stinas, wishing you sticky vibes today.


----------



## never2late70

The IUI went just fine. Now the dreaded TWW :dohh: 

Michelle: What were your results today? How are you feeling?

Congrats Lindsey at Stinas :happydance:

Gotta run, getting a pedicure and eyebrow wax. Headed out to the casino today for lunch and some slots :happydance:

Happy Saturday!

~Angie


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas - best of luck with your ET! I can't wait to find out you're pregnant :)


----------



## oneof14

Lindsey 18 is an awesome number!

Michelle, I so hope you trigger tonight.

Stinks, good luck.

4ever and never, good luck with your IUI's. Fingers crossed.


----------



## teapot

Yippee Lindsay - great fert rate. x

Michelle - glad the spotting has stopped & good luck with your trigger

Never - glad the IUI went well. Hope the 2WW flies!

afm, I have 2 x morula's/pre-blasts on board. hope they will bed in tight. They are a little slow developing apparently, but the consultant didn't seem overly concerned :/ I hope it will work out ok. The other 2 arrested, so nothing to freeze :( xx


----------



## oneof14

Yay teapot! Good luck.


----------



## ksluice

teapot! yay!! 2 wonderful morulas! I am with your FS, and I am quite sure that as they settle into their natural home, they will pick up steam and do great! Everyone just has their own pace. 

stinas, waiting to hear your update :coffee:

Angie, that sounds like its about the best post-iui plan I have ever heard! Good luck and have fun, and maybe those swimmers will get lucky too~

Michelle, i am so glad you got in to see the dr. and that things seem to be calming down. Pfew, sister :winkwink:

Lindsay, congrats on a wonderful fertilization rate!! I have an awfully positive feeling for you this cycle.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Hi ladies

Out of the 10 eggs collected yesterday, 9 were mature and 6 have fertilised. 

Pink x


----------



## ksluice

:wohoo::wohoo: Pink!!!


----------



## almosthere

yay good luck with your tww lindsay and stinas!!!!!!!!!!!

I have my medication and am ready to start lupron Monday, yay!!! So happy I do not have a polyp in my way!!


----------



## Jenn76

michelle01 said:


> Stinas - Good luck with ET!
> 
> 4everyoung - How did your scan go? Sorry for what your going through :hugs:
> 
> I went for my appt, just waiting for the results. I have had no more spotting and they did not seem concerned. I have one very large follie on the left causing discomfort. Hopefully I trigger tonight.

FX for triggering tonight. Glad that you are feeling better and the spotting stopped. 



Lindsay18 said:


> Michelle- so glad! We were all worried for you:) glad the nurse doesn't seem concerned! So excited for your trigger!!
> 
> Ladies- my nurse just called! 18 of the 21 were mature and 14 were fertilized! If everything goes well I will be transferring on Thursday:)

Yeah Lindsay that is great news. Grow embries grow. 



never2late70 said:


> The IUI went just fine. Now the dreaded TWW :dohh:
> 
> Michelle: What were your results today? How are you feeling?
> 
> Congrats Lindsey at Stinas :happydance:
> 
> Gotta run, getting a pedicure and eyebrow wax. Headed out to the casino today for lunch and some slots :happydance:
> 
> Happy Saturday!
> 
> ~Angie

Enjoy your day of pampering! Congrats on your iui, good luck in your TWW hope you get a BFP!



teapot said:


> Yippee Lindsay - great fert rate. x
> 
> Michelle - glad the spotting has stopped & good luck with your trigger
> 
> Never - glad the IUI went well. Hope the 2WW flies!
> 
> afm, I have 2 x morula's/pre-blasts on board. hope they will bed in tight. They are a little slow developing apparently, but the consultant didn't seem overly concerned :/ I hope it will work out ok. The other 2 arrested, so nothing to freeze :( xx

:yipee: Welcome to PUPO! Sorry you didn't get some frosties. 



Pink gerbera said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Out of the 10 eggs collected yesterday, 9 were mature and 6 have fertilised.
> 
> Pink x

Yeah for six! Thats great news. When is your ET?


----------



## Stinas

teapot - Thanks! Good luck to you too!!!!!

TTB - I dont remember exactly how much it was. I guess ill just test in the am to see if its gone. 

Lindsay - Congrats thats great news!!!

never2late - Good luck with the slots & the IUI of course!

ash - Thanks!! I cant wait to see yours too!!!

Pink gerbera - Great news!!!

almosthere - Yay for starting!!! woo hoo!!!

ET went well!!! We have 2 blasts aboard! Be patient with me because I still dont know all the perfect terms for the embryos.....one was a very nice 5 (1-5, 5 being best) and the other was a 1 that looks "great". Thats what the doc said....to me a one would be blah, but he seemed pretty confident about it. We are just grateful we have any. He said one more could go to freeze by tom and I should know by my apt on monday if it did. 
Everything went smoothly....let the wait begin!


----------



## 4everyoung

DaisyQ said:


> 4ever - was this last protocol microdose lupron flare, or was it a long protocol with lupron down reg?
> 
> I know for me at age 34 and with AMH of 1, and antral follicle count of 10-15, my RE thinks lupron down reg would be way too suppressive, and I'd likely only wind up with 1 or 2 follicles. She is not a fan of micro-dose lupron flare for me either, and thinks I'd also wind up with few eggs with that protocol. She likes the antagonist protocol for me with estrogen priming first, because even BCP seem to suppressive for me. My first IVF cycle, I had only 3-4 mature follicles so we converted to IUI. We changed the protocol to estrogen priming and we got 12 mature follicles. We ended up having to up my doses of gonal F and low dose hCG to get there, so it was a bit of a rollercoaster, but we did get there in the end. I got 3 blasts, and 2 normals (we had them CCS tested).

It was the microdose of lupron. I went this morning and haven't heard back officially, but she said that she saw more follicles that looked like a go for IVF, so we shall see! 



oneof14 said:


> 4ever, so sorry for your IVF being cancelled, same thing happened to me in June, hopefully your IUI works so you don't have to go through this again. If you do have to do IVF again does your dr have a different protocol?

Thanks, ONE...I don't know yet if it's IVF or IUI, but she does have another aggressive protocol if this doesn't work out!



TTB said:


> Lindsay18 - Great news, 21 eggs is wonderful! Can't wait to hear how those embies are going
> 
> ShortyA22 - hoping your next cycle works for you!
> 
> wantbabysoon - good luck for your ER!
> 
> 4everyoung - sorry to bear you only have 1 follicle :( Big :hugs: I hope your next scan shows that the other 2 have caught up.
> 
> Kelly9 - huge congrats, you must be so relieved to have heard the heartbeat!
> 
> michelle01 - I know the feeling of being bloated :hugs:
> 
> never2late70 - good luck for your iui today!
> 
> ksluice - grow embies grow!
> 
> Stinas - good luck for your transfer tomorrow! I think it depends on what trigger dose you had, do you know what trigger and dose you had? You could always do a test now to see if it is out of your system and keep testing until it is negative
> 
> teapot - good luck for you ER!

THanks! I think maybe the other two did catch up??



michelle01 said:


> Stinas - Good luck with ET!
> 
> 4everyoung - How did your scan go? Sorry for what your going through :hugs:
> 
> I went for my appt, just waiting for the results. I have had no more spotting and they did not seem concerned. I have one very large follie on the left causing discomfort. Hopefully I trigger tonight.

Thanks, Michelle--I may trigger tonight too...are you going IVF or IUI?


----------



## Lindsay18

Pink gerbera said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Out of the 10 eggs collected yesterday, 9 were mature and 6 have fertilised.
> 
> Pink x

Yay cycle buddy!!! So happy for you! Are you transferring on Thursday like me?!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Hey Lindsay and Jenn


I am getting another report tomorrow and will find out then if my ET will be Monday or Wednesday depending on how my embies are doing. 

Can't wait for the report in the morning!

Do you get another report tomorrow Lindsay?


Good luck with the trigger Michelle 

Pink xx


----------



## Lindsay18

Pink gerbera said:


> Hey Lindsay and Jenn
> 
> 
> I am getting another report tomorrow and will find out then if my ET will be Monday or Wednesday depending on how my embies are doing.
> 
> Can't wait for the report in the morning!
> 
> Do you get another report tomorrow Lindsay?
> 
> 
> Good luck with the trigger Michelle
> 
> Pink xx

Mine sounds like it will definitely be Thursday. Is that weird??


----------



## MrsC8776

4everyoung said:


> So I'm feeling a little down because the doctor said this treatment (Lupron & Gonal-F) would be more aggressive, yet I've only produced one egg so we're going from an IVF to an IUI (unless, by some miracle the two other emerging eggs are viable by tomorrow morning). I am a little sad. This cycle has been harder for me than the other two I did last fall (Gonal F and Menopur)--I've been anxious and weepy for weeks (not to mention that I started on the pill and bled for 20 days straight feeling bloated the whole time!). I've gained 7 lbs since starting the Lupron (I log my food daily, so I know it's not from emotional eating), and I'm feeling generally big, uncomfortable, and sad.
> 
> I've been one to go with the flow with my previous IUI and IVF attempts, but somehow this one feels more disappointing, and it hasn't even happened yet. Hubby has 100% abnormal morphology, and I may be wrong, but I believe this will adversely affect an IUI.
> 
> At any rate, I don't like over-thinking it, but this has been so unpleasant from the shots (they seem worse this time) to the drives in for my blood work and ultrasounds. I will know more tomorrow, and I will try to get my head back to a good place, but I just needed a place to sort of say all of this (and my facebook page did not seem to be the place! LOL).
> 
> Thanks for being here. xx

Sorry things aren't going so well this cycle. Fx they can figure out what happened.



oneof14 said:


> As I said earlier today at my day 4 u/s they saw 7 follies all about 5/6mm with a couple of smaller ones. My e2 level came back at 150 up from 60 on Wednesday. I have to go back tomorrow just for b/w. I'm praying my follies have improved at my next u/s and maybe even some more.

I hope things are looking well at your scan! Good luck. 



michelle01 said:


> Stinas - Good luck with ET!
> 
> 4everyoung - How did your scan go? Sorry for what your going through :hugs:
> 
> I went for my appt, just waiting for the results. I have had no more spotting and they did not seem concerned. I have one very large follie on the left causing discomfort. Hopefully I trigger tonight.

Fx for trigger tonight! 



Lindsay18 said:


> Michelle- so glad! We were all worried for you:) glad the nurse doesn't seem concerned! So excited for your trigger!!
> 
> Ladies- my nurse just called! 18 of the 21 were mature and 14 were fertilized! If everything goes well I will be transferring on Thursday:)

Yay! That is a great report! 



teapot said:


> Yippee Lindsay - great fert rate. x
> 
> Michelle - glad the spotting has stopped & good luck with your trigger
> 
> Never - glad the IUI went well. Hope the 2WW flies!
> 
> afm, I have 2 x morula's/pre-blasts on board. hope they will bed in tight. They are a little slow developing apparently, but the consultant didn't seem overly concerned :/ I hope it will work out ok. The other 2 arrested, so nothing to freeze :( xx

Congrats on being PUPO! :happydance: Sorry to hear about the other 2. 



Pink gerbera said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Out of the 10 eggs collected yesterday, 9 were mature and 6 have fertilised.
> 
> Pink x

Yay for a great report! 



almosthere said:


> yay good luck with your tww lindsay and stinas!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have my medication and am ready to start lupron Monday, yay!!! So happy I do not have a polyp in my way!!

I'm so glad your meds got shipped and made it to you on time. 



Stinas said:


> teapot - Thanks! Good luck to you too!!!!!
> 
> TTB - I dont remember exactly how much it was. I guess ill just test in the am to see if its gone.
> 
> Lindsay - Congrats thats great news!!!
> 
> never2late - Good luck with the slots & the IUI of course!
> 
> ash - Thanks!! I cant wait to see yours too!!!
> 
> Pink gerbera - Great news!!!
> 
> almosthere - Yay for starting!!! woo hoo!!!
> 
> ET went well!!! We have 2 blasts aboard! Be patient with me because I still dont know all the perfect terms for the embryos.....one was a very nice 5 (1-5, 5 being best) and the other was a 1 that looks "great". Thats what the doc said....to me a one would be blah, but he seemed pretty confident about it. We are just grateful we have any. He said one more could go to freeze by tom and I should know by my apt on monday if it did.
> Everything went smoothly....let the wait begin!

Congrats on being PUPO! Fx for one to freeze tomorrow. The ones you have with you now are going to be your LO(s) that give you your bfp.

DaisyQ~ Fx for the 22nd


----------



## michelle01

Just wanted to give an update, sorry for no personals, its hard on my phone. I finally got my vm from the nurse. ER is Tuesday morning....my E2 was 1300, I have one at 20, 1 @ 17, 1 @14, 2 @ 12, 11 & 10. I really hope the smaller one catch up! The number of follicles seems so low too. Just hope the rest catch up.


----------



## Lindsay18

Michelle- my smaller ones caught up right before ER. What dose of HCG are you taking etc?? 
So excited for you for Tuesday! Just so you know yesterday was way worse than today. The day after (today in my case) is soooo much better!


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Mrs. C! 

congrats on the transfer Stinas.

Glad things are looking better 4ever.

Got the "OK" to proceed with transfer on August 22. Lining as of today is 9.1mm type 1 (triple stripe). Will continue with estrace and will start PIO on Friday... finally feels real now.


----------



## michelle01

Lindsay18 said:


> Michelle- my smaller ones caught up right before ER. What dose of HCG are you taking etc??
> So excited for you for Tuesday! Just so you know yesterday was way worse than today. The day after (today in my case) is soooo much better!

Glad your feeling better! I am taking 10,000 usp of gonadotropin. Tomorrow they have me taking 150 of follistum in the morning and 450 at night! I hope they do catch up!


----------



## Lindsay18

Yay Daisy!!! So happy for you:)

Michelle- thanks! Today is only Saturday- I DEFINITELY think they will!!


----------



## oneof14

So excited for you Daisy!


----------



## 4everyoung

Hey all--

So they called after my tests today--I have 8 follicles between 8.8 and 23 mm. We're triggering tonight and transferring on Monday.

Wish me luck & lots of baby dust! :0)


----------



## Lindsay18

4ever- so exciting!!! Tons of luck sent your way:)xoxo


----------



## Jenn76

michelle01 said:


> Just wanted to give an update, sorry for no personals, its hard on my phone. I finally got my vm from the nurse. ER is Tuesday morning....my E2 was 1300, I have one at 20, 1 @ 17, 1 @14, 2 @ 12, 11 & 10. I really hope the smaller one catch up! The number of follicles seems so low too. Just hope the rest catch up.

Don't worry Michelle a lot can happen in a day on these meds. Congrats on making it to trigger! 



Stinas said:


> ET went well!!! We have 2 blasts aboard! Be patient with me because I still dont know all the perfect terms for the embryos.....one was a very nice 5 (1-5, 5 being best) and the other was a 1 that looks "great". Thats what the doc said....to me a one would be blah, but he seemed pretty confident about it. We are just grateful we have any. He said one more could go to freeze by tom and I should know by my apt on monday if it did.
> Everything went smoothly....let the wait begin!

:wohoo: Congrats on being PUPO!!!!! Good luck I hope you do get a couple :cold::cold:



DaisyQ said:


> Got the "OK" to proceed with transfer on August 22. Lining as of today is 9.1mm type 1 (triple stripe). Will continue with estrace and will start PIO on Friday... finally feels real now.

:happydance: Daisy so happy to hear you have a date!! 



4everyoung said:


> Hey all--
> 
> So they called after my tests today--I have 8 follicles between 8.8 and 23 mm. We're triggering tonight and transferring on Monday.
> 
> Wish me luck & lots of baby dust! :0)

:dust::dust: Good luck with your trigger and transfer!! :dust::dust:


----------



## Stinas

Daisy - Great news!!

4everyoung - Good luck!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

My E2 came back at 2993 after 10 days of stims yesterday so the RE asked me to trigger last night but no follistim or menopur. ER is tomorrow. I am slightly worried I don't get the OHSS. 
Ladies, how much was your E2 when you triggered?


----------



## MrsC8776

michelle01 said:


> Just wanted to give an update, sorry for no personals, its hard on my phone. I finally got my vm from the nurse. ER is Tuesday morning....my E2 was 1300, I have one at 20, 1 @ 17, 1 @14, 2 @ 12, 11 & 10. I really hope the smaller one catch up! The number of follicles seems so low too. Just hope the rest catch up.

Yay for trigger tomorrow! 



DaisyQ said:


> Thanks Mrs. C!
> 
> congrats on the transfer Stinas.
> 
> Glad things are looking better 4ever.
> 
> Got the "OK" to proceed with transfer on August 22. Lining as of today is 9.1mm type 1 (triple stripe). Will continue with estrace and will start PIO on Friday... finally feels real now.

That is great news! 



4everyoung said:


> Hey all--
> 
> So they called after my tests today--I have 8 follicles between 8.8 and 23 mm. We're triggering tonight and transferring on Monday.
> 
> Wish me luck & lots of baby dust! :0)

8 is great! I'm glad they were able to let you continue! Good luck! 

*Wantbabysoon~ *Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## wantbabysoon

MrsC8776 said:


> michelle01 said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to give an update, sorry for no personals, its hard on my phone. I finally got my vm from the nurse. ER is Tuesday morning....my E2 was 1300, I have one at 20, 1 @ 17, 1 @14, 2 @ 12, 11 & 10. I really hope the smaller one catch up! The number of follicles seems so low too. Just hope the rest catch up.
> 
> Yay for trigger tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Mrs. C!
> 
> congrats on the transfer Stinas.
> 
> Glad things are looking better 4ever.
> 
> Got the "OK" to proceed with transfer on August 22. Lining as of today is 9.1mm type 1 (triple stripe). Will continue with estrace and will start PIO on Friday... finally feels real now.Click to expand...
> 
> That is great news!
> 
> 
> 
> 4everyoung said:
> 
> 
> Hey all--
> 
> So they called after my tests today--I have 8 follicles between 8.8 and 23 mm. We're triggering tonight and transferring on Monday.
> 
> Wish me luck & lots of baby dust! :0)Click to expand...
> 
> 8 is great! I'm glad they were able to let you continue! Good luck!
> 
> *Wantbabysoon~ *Good luck tomorrow!Click to expand...



Thanks MrsC. I am really nervous. How are you feeling?


----------



## Stinas

wantbabysoon - Good luck!!!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

wantbabysoon~ I'm doing good. I have my first OB appointment on Tuesday and we also get to see the babies so I'm excited. Still feeling sick and also tired but other than that things are great. I'll take the feeling sick and being tired any day though. 

ER will go great for you and before you know it you will be PUPO with those babies. How many do you plan on putting back? My fingers are crossed for you!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Wantbabysoon- what is the E2? Is that the Estrogen?


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lindsay18 said:


> Wantbabysoon- what is the E2? Is that the Estrogen?

Yes. I think its called Estradiol or Estrogen or E2.


----------



## Lindsay18

Mine was over 4600. Crazy right???


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lindsay18 said:


> Mine was over 4600. Crazy right???

Whoa... I think every doctor has a different protocol of what they call high.


----------



## Lindsay18

Yeah - I m at risk of OHSS but am doing really well since retrieval. They aren't as concerned anymore. Phew! Just been drinking a lot of water and Gatorade and salty food as per doctor orders lol!


----------



## almosthere

yay good luck wantbabysoon!

and yay for 4everone....

you ladies are getting me so excited to start my ivf ER and ET!!! Can it be September already please??? LOL


----------



## Jenn76

wantbabysoon said:


> My E2 came back at 2993 after 10 days of stims yesterday so the RE asked me to trigger last night but no follistim or menopur. ER is tomorrow. I am slightly worried I don't get the OHSS.
> Ladies, how much was your E2 when you triggered?

Mine was over 3,000 and my RE told be that the goal was 750 per mature egg. I got 4 eggs with my 3,000 but that logic is crushed listening to Lindsay's number and her getting 18. Now I was never a risk for OHSS probably because I had such a small reserve. I think most cases of OHSS come from people with a high amount of follicles. Mrs Bear had 38. I read her journal back to when she was stimulating to see how she was feeling all the was through. I believe it hit her the worst after the transfer. Even though I had no symptoms I drank lots of Gatorade. How many follicles do you have? I think your number sounds good and I hope you have a successful ER.


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn- that's what makes me nervous... I've been drinking tons of Gatorade and water and have lost most of the bloating/added weight from being so bloated. I'm nervous for after transfer though.


----------



## 4everyoung

Hi All

People are putting down their test results, so I thought I'd share, even though I have no idea what the numbers mean (beyond the nurse telling me they all looked good).

Estrodial 966
LH 4.17
Progesterone .44

Any thoughts on those?

My follies were: 23.4, 15.9, 15.1, 11, 11, 16.6, 10.3, 8.8. 

I'll be going in at 8AM tomorrow for retrieval! :)


----------



## oneof14

Good luck tomorrow 4ever


----------



## michelle01

4ever -Those look good! Glad you get to continue with IVF. I am doing IVF also.....think you asked a few posts ago. My e2 was 1300 yesterday and follicles at 20, 17, 14, 12, 11 & 10.

I trigger tonight...wahoo!!! I am ready to get to ER!


----------



## Lindsay18

4ever- so excited!!! Those look awesome!
Michelle- yay!! Psyched for your ER :)


----------



## 4everyoung

Thanks, One!

Michelle--Thanks for the feedback. Look at the follies! We're going a day apart :0)

Lindsay--thanks for the encouragement. My husband and I were married in July of 2011, too :0) What day?


----------



## Lindsay18

That's awesome!!! 7.9.11! You??


----------



## 4everyoung

Lindsay18 said:


> That's awesome!!! 7.9.11! You??

7.9.11 :0) Good day, huh?


----------



## Jenn76

Lindsay18 said:


> Jenn- that's what makes me nervous... I've been drinking tons of Gatorade and water and have lost most of the bloating/added weight from being so bloated. I'm nervous for after transfer though.

I just checked her E2 was over 5000 at ER. You're doing the right thing drinking lots and eating salt. But given that you feel good you will probably do fine. Have you gotten an update on your embries today? I hope they are all progressing.


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn- I haven't gotten an update as of yet. I'm hoping they're doing well!!! Thank you:)


----------



## oneof14

Yay michelle!


----------



## Lindsay18

3 bottles of Gatorade and 3 bottles of water today. Phew! Doing my part:)


----------



## wantbabysoon

Hi Ladies,
I had ER this morning... they got 19 eggs and all were mature!! Now waiting for the fert report.
I was in a lot of pain right after the retrieval but they gave me morphine and felt better right away. I am still sore down there but I think that is normal and should get better with each passing day!
Good luck to all who have ER tomorrow!


----------



## Lindsay18

wantbabysoon said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I had ER this morning... they got 19 eggs and all were mature!! Now waiting for the fert report.
> I was in a lot of pain right after the retrieval but they gave me morphine and felt better right away. I am still sore down there but I think that is normal and should get better with each passing day!
> Good luck to all who have ER tomorrow!

Congrats for 19!!! Lucky you got morphine?!! I got Tylenol... Lol. The first day is the WORST. I was much better yesterday and extremely better today! Heating pad helped more than anything!! I also found it important not to stay in one position for too long so you don't get stiff. Congrats!!!


----------



## almosthere

Yay michelle how exciting!!!

and congrats wantbabysoon-such wonderful news!!

And ladies my DH and I married in July as well...but back in 2007!! =)


----------



## almosthere

Oh yeah...not as far in the game as all you other ladies, but I am due to start lupron tomorrow!!! =)


----------



## Lindsay18

Awesome almosthere!!! Great month for a wedding:) so excited for your start:) you're not far behind at all!!!


----------



## MoBaby

I was married in July also (but 2001!!)


----------



## Lindsay18

Awesome mobaby!!


----------



## 4everyoung

I also got married in July of 2001 (and 2011 LOL)--my starter marriage. What date? ;) I was 7/7/01


----------



## oneof14

Wantbaby, 19 mature follies is awesome! Can't wait for the report.


----------



## MrsC8776

michelle01 said:


> 4ever -Those look good! Glad you get to continue with IVF. I am doing IVF also.....think you asked a few posts ago. My e2 was 1300 yesterday and follicles at 20, 17, 14, 12, 11 & 10.
> 
> I trigger tonight...wahoo!!! I am ready to get to ER!

Yay for trigger tonight!! 



wantbabysoon said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I had ER this morning... they got 19 eggs and all were mature!! Now waiting for the fert report.
> I was in a lot of pain right after the retrieval but they gave me morphine and felt better right away. I am still sore down there but I think that is normal and should get better with each passing day!
> Good luck to all who have ER tomorrow!

19 is great! Fx for a great report! 

*4everyoung~* Good luck tomorrow at your ER! 

*Ladies who are PUPO~* What is your OTD? I don't have it on the front page and I would like to keep up with you all. :flower:


----------



## wantbabysoon

How did you girls feel after the retrieval... This evening I am still in a fair amount of pain down there... Does the soreness go away gradually? I am slightly scared about OHSS so watching out for symptoms.


----------



## Stinas

All the ladies with possible OHSS....dont your docs keep an extra eye on you? Mine said it was possible with me, so she monitored me even closer so it wont happen. Just curious (not saying they did anything wrong)

wantbabysoon - Thats great news!!!! I felt really really full and crampy. Just keep extra hydrated...even if you dont want to drink, force yourself. 

MoBaby - Just wondering...whats the difference between azoospermia & oligospermia? Did they tell you why your other ICSI's didnt work? (sorry if it was already mentioned or if you dont want to say why)

MrsC - What is OTD? lol If it is the beta, then mine is Aug 20. 

As for me....I thought I was going to take it easy today, but I was out and about all day. Nothing crazy, but went to church, lunch, then coffee in the city....thats kind of taking it easy>? lol After being in alllll day yesterday I had to be out. 
Anyways...doc called today with my exact embryo numbers.....we transfered two...one Stage 1 Blast and one 5AA. The good news was we have 1 :cold:!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hi Ladies, I am really sorry for being MIA this weekend and not doing any personal comments right now. My 21 yr old cousin was found dead in his bed yesterday morning and I've been trying to help my family with arranging meals and everything else. We don't know what happened and are all in shock and just going through the motions right now. Know that I am still thinking of all of you in the next few days and sending lots of baby dust your way but if I am not around I am spending time with my family.


----------



## Kelly9

Bomo I'm so sorry! How terrible and unexpected. My thoughts to you and your family.


----------



## Stinas

BabyOnMyOwn - OMG! Im soo sorry!! Many thoughts and prayers to you and your family!!


----------



## drsquid

bomo- im so so sorry how horrible. i still cant wrap my head around a couple of friends with sudden death. hopefully they find an answer (it changes nothing but at least closes that one hole)

stinas- i was just told to drink lots of fluids and weigh myself daily.


----------



## bubumaci

BOMO - OMG, I am so sorry! Much strength to you and your family! And, as Dr says, that an answer is found, so that you have at least some explanation. :hugs:

@ wantbaby - I think that may differ from woman to woman. I was actually better on day of ER and the days after, as the day progressed, found that I felt more swollen and uncomfortable. And sitting didn't work towards the end of the working day, I really needed to at least lay on the couch, so that my tummy wasn't "squashed", as I would bloat more the later in the day it was. Moving also became uncomfortable. I hope you feel better soon! :hugs:


----------



## Tella

HI Girls, I check up here every now and then. But at the moment I feel lost in here so im just updating my journal mostly.

BOMO > Im so sorry to read about your loss :hug: Hope you guys get some answers soon.

Bubumaci > :hugs: Im so sorry to see your FET failed :hugs:

MoBaby > Soon you will be stimming!!!!

Oneof14 > Glad to see you are well into your stimming, when is your scan?

Michelle > GL with ER!

Jenn > Just saw your ticker!!!!!!! Huge congrats girl!!!

Want > WOW 19 is awesome and all mature is even better!!!

4ever > GL with ER!!!

Stinas > Congrats on being PUPO, FX for beta!!!!!!!!!!!

Daisy > :wohoo: :dance: :wohoo: Im so happy to read that you are set on a date and that your BFP is on its way!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry if I missed anyone, but I just want to say GL to the ones still stimming and FX'd for lots of healthy eggies at ER!!!!! Congrats to the ones that are PUPO, look after yourself and your beans, soon you will be changing that signature to a BFP!!! AND HUGE hugs to the ones who failed, I know the feeling and wish no one has to experience it.

AFM > I had my follow up after IVF#2 failure but it was a very long one. SO if you interested you can go read it in my journal here. Im just enjoying my time off and having fun. Obviously drinking to much :blush: and had a fab weekend. We applied for a house so now it the stressful part to see if we get the loan. So fx'd for that one.


----------



## bubumaci

Thanks Sweetie! Off to read your journal :hugs:


----------



## drsquid

tella= good luck on the house. miss you round here


----------



## teapot

BOMO - so sorry for your loss, thoughts & prayers are with you & your family. May he rest in peace. x


----------



## teapot

Stinas - well done & congrats on getting a frostie!

4ever - best wishes for your ER today

Michelle - enjoy your drug free day! & good luck for ER tomorrow

WBS - Well done! 19 is amazing - FX for your fert report

MrsC - OTD is 20th Aug. x

Lindsay - hope you are starting to feel better - the bloating does go eventually. Day 5 post ER was when I started to feel more normal again with only a little aching. Day 6 no aching at all :) Keep up the fluids!

Hope everyone else is well. 
I'm a bit rubbish at personals :( So sorry if you think I'm not interested, but I really am & I do love reading everyones updates. x

...Oh yes, someone mentioned weight gain during TX. 
I weighed myself at approx 5 days stims & weight hadn't changed, then checked again on sat (ET day) as was feeling MASSIVE and had eaten like a pig in the last few days of stims. I got off lightly I think - I have only put on 1.5lb/less than 1 kilo - not so bad :)


----------



## Lindsay18

wantbabysoon said:


> How did you girls feel after the retrieval... This evening I am still in a fair amount of pain down there... Does the soreness go away gradually? I am slightly scared about OHSS so watching out for symptoms.




Stinas said:


> All the ladies with possible OHSS....dont your docs keep an extra eye on you? Mine said it was possible with me, so she monitored me even closer so it wont happen. Just curious (not saying they did anything wrong)
> 
> wantbabysoon - Thats great news!!!! I felt really really full and crampy. Just keep extra hydrated...even if you dont want to drink, force yourself.
> 
> MoBaby - Just wondering...whats the difference between azoospermia & oligospermia? Did they tell you why your other ICSI's didnt work? (sorry if it was already mentioned or if you dont want to say why)
> 
> MrsC - What is OTD? lol If it is the beta, then mine is Aug 20.
> 
> As for me....I thought I was going to take it easy today, but I was out and about all day. Nothing crazy, but went to church, lunch, then coffee in the city....thats kind of taking it easy>? lol After being in alllll day yesterday I had to be out.
> Anyways...doc called today with my exact embryo numbers.....we transfered two...one Stage 1 Blast and one 5AA. The good news was we have 1 :cold:!!! :happydance::happydance:




BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Hi Ladies, I am really sorry for being MIA this weekend and not doing any personal comments right now. My 21 yr old cousin was found dead in his bed yesterday morning and I've been trying to help my family with arranging meals and everything else. We don't know what happened and are all in shock and just going through the motions right now. Know that I am still thinking of all of you in the next few days and sending lots of baby dust your way but if I am not around I am spending time with my family.

BOMO- I am so sorry for your loss! Thoughts and prayers are with you and your family during this difficult time! Xoxo

Wantbaby- I felt the worst the day I had my ER. The next day I felt a lot better but still very sore. Crampy and sore muscles all the way up through my chest. The day after that was a huge improvement. Today is 3 days after retrieval and I feel sooooo much better! I wasn't on any pain meds either so I was pretty happy with results. Hope you get back to normal ASAP!!!

Stinas- I am at risk for OHSS. My doctor and nurse told me the symptoms were shortness of breath, more swelling several days after ER and worse cramping and weight gain. They told me to weigh myself every morning and drink insane amounts of water and Gatorade along with salty foods. I've been dropping a couple lbs a day so fx lol. They said there is no reason to come in for monitoring unless I have those symptoms. Good luck!!!


----------



## jchic

BOMO - I am sorry :( All my love to you! Stay strong. 

Stinas - great news!!! YAY for frosties! Are you going to be testing you think?

Linds - how are you feeling?

AFM, started my stims on Saturday. 300 follistim and 2 menapur jars. Go back tomorrow AM for bloodwork and u/s. GROW FOLLIES GROW!!!!! I wonder how long I will stim for?


----------



## michelle01

Bomo - Oh my goodness, I am so sorry :hugs: I hope they find answers so you know what happened. Prayers for you and your family.

Stinas - YAY, a 5AA is AWESOME!!! And yay on your frostie!

Hi Tella :hi: Nice to hear from you and will be off to check out your journal shortly! Good luck on getting your house loan...so exciting!!

Wantbaby - how are you feeling? 19 is really great!!

Teapot - Great about the minimal weight gain! I weighed myself this morning and wanted to cry! I have just keep gaining and I am eating the same. It will be well worth if WHEN this works!!!

Jchic - YIPEE for starting! Grow follies grow! It seems once you start time goes really fast. So excited for you :)

One - How are things going?? When is your next scan?

I just want to get through today; was really hoping I didn't have to work today but at least it will keep my mind off tomorrow morning since I am super busy at work and need to get some stuff done since I am off tomorrow. And I decided to just work from home Wednesday since I am sure I will be sore and tired still.


----------



## Lindsay18

jchic said:


> Linds - how are you feeling?
> 
> AFM, started my stims on Saturday. 300 follistim and 2 menapur jars. Go back tomorrow AM for bloodwork and u/s. GROW FOLLIES GROW!!!!! I wonder how long I will stim for?




michelle01 said:


> I just want to get through today; was really hoping I didn't have to work today but at least it will keep my mind off tomorrow morning since I am super busy at work and need to get some stuff done since I am off tomorrow. And I decided to just work from home Wednesday since I am sure I will be sore and tired still.

Jchic- I'm feeling soooo much better today!!! I'm so excited for you!! Michelle is right- once stimming starts, it goes pretty fast. 

Michelle- yay!!! Tomorrow!!! Good plan to work from home Wenesday. I was still pretty sore. But soo much better yesterday and today! Can't wait for details:)


----------



## Stinas

Tella - Thank you! Best of luck with the house!!! 

jchic - Thanks! I tested this am just to double check that the trigger is out(from last sat)...which it is...stark white, exactly what im used to seeing. lol 
I will be testing by the weekend. Hopefully I see real lines! I would much rather get the bad news(hoping there isnt) alone than in the doc office. 
I would imagine you would stim for about 10 days, give or take a day. How are you feeling so far? 

michelle - Good luck tom!!! Im sure today will fly by...its better you are working because it will go even quicker. I had off the two days before my ER and felt like it went by even slower than the entire stim process.

Lindsay - How are you feeling?

I just came back from my Progesterone & estrogen blood work.....so nothing exciting yet on my end.


----------



## oneof14

michelle01 said:


> Bomo - Oh my goodness, I am so sorry :hugs: I hope they find answers so you know what happened. Prayers for you and your family.
> 
> Stinas - YAY, a 5AA is AWESOME!!! And yay on your frostie!
> 
> Hi Tella :hi: Nice to hear from you and will be off to check out your journal shortly! Good luck on getting your house loan...so exciting!!
> 
> Wantbaby - how are you feeling? 19 is really great!!
> 
> Teapot - Great about the minimal weight gain! I weighed myself this morning and wanted to cry! I have just keep gaining and I am eating the same. It will be well worth if WHEN this works!!!
> 
> Jchic - YIPEE for starting! Grow follies grow! It seems once you start time goes really fast. So excited for you :)
> 
> One - How are things going?? When is your next scan?
> 
> I just want to get through today; was really hoping I didn't have to work today but at least it will keep my mind off tomorrow morning since I am super busy at work and need to get some stuff done since I am off tomorrow. And I decided to just work from home Wednesday since I am sure I will be sore and tired still.

Hey Michelle, I am doing good, very nervous and just want to make it to ER. I went in yesterday morning and I have about 6 (maybe 8 follies) ranging from 8-12mm. I go back tomorrow for another scan. 

So excited your ER is tomorrow, good luck!!


----------



## oneof14

jchic said:


> BOMO - I am sorry :( All my love to you! Stay strong.
> 
> Stinas - great news!!! YAY for frosties! Are you going to be testing you think?
> 
> Linds - how are you feeling?
> 
> AFM, started my stims on Saturday. 300 follistim and 2 menapur jars. Go back tomorrow AM for bloodwork and u/s. GROW FOLLIES GROW!!!!! I wonder how long I will stim for?

Yay for starting, I think I commented to you on the RMA board..oops! I cant wait to hear updates.


----------



## oneof14

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Hi Ladies, I am really sorry for being MIA this weekend and not doing any personal comments right now. My 21 yr old cousin was found dead in his bed yesterday morning and I've been trying to help my family with arranging meals and everything else. We don't know what happened and are all in shock and just going through the motions right now. Know that I am still thinking of all of you in the next few days and sending lots of baby dust your way but if I am not around I am spending time with my family.

I am so truly sorry to hear this devastating news. My prayers go out to you and your family!! :hugs:


----------



## oneof14

Stinas said:


> All the ladies with possible OHSS....dont your docs keep an extra eye on you? Mine said it was possible with me, so she monitored me even closer so it wont happen. Just curious (not saying they did anything wrong)
> 
> wantbabysoon - Thats great news!!!! I felt really really full and crampy. Just keep extra hydrated...even if you dont want to drink, force yourself.
> 
> MoBaby - Just wondering...whats the difference between azoospermia & oligospermia? Did they tell you why your other ICSI's didnt work? (sorry if it was already mentioned or if you dont want to say why)
> 
> MrsC - What is OTD? lol If it is the beta, then mine is Aug 20.
> 
> As for me....I thought I was going to take it easy today, but I was out and about all day. Nothing crazy, but went to church, lunch, then coffee in the city....thats kind of taking it easy>? lol After being in alllll day yesterday I had to be out.
> Anyways...doc called today with my exact embryo numbers.....we transfered two...one Stage 1 Blast and one 5AA. The good news was we have 1 :cold:!!! :happydance::happydance:

So exciting!!


----------



## almosthere

Bomo-I am so sorry for you and your family's loss <3


----------



## Lindsay18

Stinas said:


> Tella - Thank you! Best of luck with the house!!!
> 
> jchic - Thanks! I tested this am just to double check that the trigger is out(from last sat)...which it is...stark white, exactly what im used to seeing. lol
> I will be testing by the weekend. Hopefully I see real lines! I would much rather get the bad news(hoping there isnt) alone than in the doc office.
> I would imagine you would stim for about 10 days, give or take a day. How are you feeling so far?
> 
> michelle - Good luck tom!!! Im sure today will fly by...its better you are working because it will go even quicker. I had off the two days before my ER and felt like it went by even slower than the entire stim process.
> 
> Lindsay - How are you feeling?
> 
> I just came back from my Progesterone & estrogen blood work.....so nothing exciting yet on my end.

Stinas- thanks for asking- I'm feeling so much better. Thank goodness!!! ET is set for Thursday:) 
I'm so psyched for you! Think positive- those red lines will be there ASAP!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Jchic- how far are you from the Morristown RMA?


----------



## MoBaby

Bomo soo sorry :(
Stinas: that's fantastic!!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

michelle01 said:


> Bomo - Oh my goodness, I am so sorry :hugs: I hope they find answers so you know what happened. Prayers for you and your family.
> 
> Stinas - YAY, a 5AA is AWESOME!!! And yay on your frostie!
> 
> Hi Tella :hi: Nice to hear from you and will be off to check out your journal shortly! Good luck on getting your house loan...so exciting!!
> 
> Wantbaby - how are you feeling? 19 is really great!!
> 
> Teapot - Great about the minimal weight gain! I weighed myself this morning and wanted to cry! I have just keep gaining and I am eating the same. It will be well worth if WHEN this works!!!
> 
> Jchic - YIPEE for starting! Grow follies grow! It seems once you start time goes really fast. So excited for you :)
> 
> One - How are things going?? When is your next scan?
> 
> I just want to get through today; was really hoping I didn't have to work today but at least it will keep my mind off tomorrow morning since I am super busy at work and need to get some stuff done since I am off tomorrow. And I decided to just work from home Wednesday since I am sure I will be sore and tired still.

Hi Michelle,
I am feeling much better than yesterday.... Still slightly sore but a huge improvement since last evening... I am just waiting for the fert report now!!
Good luck tomorrow! I know you will do great... We will look forward to your update.


----------



## Lindsay18

Wantbaby- so glad you are better:) can't wait to hear about how many were fertilized!!!


----------



## jchic

Linds - I am about 20 minutes away. I live in Wanaque (right on the border of Oakland/Ringwood/Wyckoff)


----------



## wantbabysoon

Hi Ladies,
Just heard from the doctor.. We have 12 fertilized and they are looking at a 5 day transfer on Friday. Grow babies grow!


----------



## michelle01

wantbabysoon said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Just heard from the doctor.. We have 12 fertilized and they are looking at a 5 day transfer on Friday. Grow babies grow!

YAY!! So exciting!! You will be PUPO soon :happydance:


----------



## jchic

Wantababy - great news! grow, grow, grow!!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

I have a question for ladies waiting for their 5 day transfers.. So the doctor just calls the day after ER to give the fert report, correct? If you don't hear from them until day 5 then everything is going as planned... Is that assumption correct?
I am just a worrier.......


----------



## Jenn76

wantbabysoon said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I had ER this morning... they got 19 eggs and all were mature!! Now waiting for the fert report.
> I was in a lot of pain right after the retrieval but they gave me morphine and felt better right away. I am still sore down there but I think that is normal and should get better with each passing day!
> Good luck to all who have ER tomorrow!

Congrats Wanbaby!! :happydance: That is great and having 12 fertilize is fantastic. My clinic called daily with updates until day 5, but I knew that going in. 



almosthere said:


> Oh yeah...not as far in the game as all you other ladies, but I am due to start lupron tomorrow!!! =)

:happydance: Tha's great that you are getting started. 



Stinas said:


> As for me....I thought I was going to take it easy today, but I was out and about all day. Nothing crazy, but went to church, lunch, then coffee in the city....thats kind of taking it easy>? lol After being in alllll day yesterday I had to be out.
> Anyways...doc called today with my exact embryo numbers.....we transfered two...one Stage 1 Blast and one 5AA. The good news was we have 1 :cold:!!! :happydance::happydance:

Congrats Stinas!! I predict twins!



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Hi Ladies, I am really sorry for being MIA this weekend and not doing any personal comments right now. My 21 yr old cousin was found dead in his bed yesterday morning and I've been trying to help my family with arranging meals and everything else. We don't know what happened and are all in shock and just going through the motions right now. Know that I am still thinking of all of you in the next few days and sending lots of baby dust your way but if I am not around I am spending time with my family.

OMG BOMO, I am so sorry to hear this. :cry: :hugs: My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.



jchic said:


> AFM, started my stims on Saturday. 300 follistim and 2 menapur jars. Go back tomorrow AM for bloodwork and u/s. GROW FOLLIES GROW!!!!! I wonder how long I will stim for?

Yeah Jchic congrats on finally getting started! Grow, Embries, Grow!!!

*Tella: *Nice hearing from you, excited to read your journal later.


----------



## Lindsay18

Jchic- awesome!! I'm in Bridgewater:)
Wantbaby- congrats!! I go the day before you!!


----------



## Lindsay18

wantbabysoon said:


> I have a question for ladies waiting for their 5 day transfers.. So the doctor just calls the day after ER to give the fert report, correct? If you don't hear from them until day 5 then everything is going as planned... Is that assumption correct?
> I am just a worrier.......

My doctor called me the day after to tell me how many were fertilized and then said they'd call me the day before ET to finalize everything for the day of:)


----------



## jchic

Lindsay18 said:


> wantbabysoon said:
> 
> 
> I have a question for ladies waiting for their 5 day transfers.. So the doctor just calls the day after ER to give the fert report, correct? If you don't hear from them until day 5 then everything is going as planned... Is that assumption correct?
> I am just a worrier.......
> 
> My doctor called me the day after to tell me how many were fertilized and then said they'd call me the day before ET to finalize everything for the day of:)Click to expand...

Wantababy - thats usually how it works but every place is different. Lindsay and I go to the same place, and that is their protocol. I know that must be the longest wait, but I am feeling positive for you!


----------



## 4everyoung

BOMO--sorry to hear your news...warm thoughts to you and yours as you sort things out :(

WantBaby--great numbers! Wahoo! Let the waiting begin (continue!?) :0)

AFM: I had my retrieval this morning--6 eggs from 8 follies. (TMI Warning) My husband *sigh* shared with me that he had an "unintentional ejaculation" in his sleep last night. Not sure what will happen there, but the nurse he confided in seemed minimally concerned. 

Anyway...we shall see what happens! I'll get the call tomorrow about the # fertilized.

Thanks for listening :)
Stacy


----------



## jchic

Stacy - 6 is great! I am sure the unintentional act wont put a damper on things!


----------



## never2late70

So sorry BOMO :hugs:


----------



## michelle01

Stacy - That is great with 6 eggies! Hope you get a great report on them tomorrow :) And I wouldn't worry about what happened with your DH; especially if the clinic is not worried.


----------



## oneof14

4ever, 6 is great! looking forward to the fert report. Like that other said, I wouldnt worry.


----------



## jchic

How are you feeling one? How are the follies growing?


----------



## oneof14

Hey Jess, they are doing OK (I guess) as of yesterday, I have 6 foliies ranging between 8/12mm. I am hoping for a huge improvement when I go in tomorrow. My nurse said my e2 levels are rising as they should. I am a little disappointed as I was hoping for more follies. my last cycle, which was cancelled, I had 10/11 follies, the problem is, they werent growing together. This cycle they seem to be altogether, but not many! :cry:

I really hope I find some good news out tomorrow.

You go in tomorrow for u/s & b/w since stimming? I hope you have lots of follies!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Hey Stac- there is no such thing as TMI on here ;) I wouldn't worry because they weren't worried. Wait to see what they say tomorrow and then see how everything falls into place!


----------



## jchic

oneof14 said:


> Hey Jess, they are doing OK (I guess) as of yesterday, I have 6 foliies ranging between 8/12mm. I am hoping for a huge improvement when I go in tomorrow. My nurse said my e2 levels are rising as they should. I am a little disappointed as I was hoping for more follies. my last cycle, which was cancelled, I had 10/11 follies, the probably is, they werent growing together. This cycle they seem to be altogether, by not many! :cry:
> 
> I really hope I find some good news out tomorrow.
> 
> You go in tomorrow for u/s & b/w since stimming? I hope you have lots of follies!!

One, fingers crossed for you. Remember its quality over quantity and its best if they are growing together, which sounds like they are! 
Yes tomorrow is my first appt since starting stims on Sat. Lets go team follies!


----------



## s08

Hi ladies. I'm one of the veterans on this thread, but haven't been posting much recently after my failed cycle in May. I still follow along rooting for everyone silently since I don't have much to report myself. Well, today I do have news. I wanted to share since I still recognize a few of you from when I was more active on here. Well, my FET worked. My first beta last Friday was 231, and today's was 734! My first u/s will be 8/31. It makes no sense to me why tranferring two of my best embryos would fail, but transferring 1 frostie would work, but oh well. I'm still extremely nervous, but this is farther than we've ever been. So I'm trying to stay positive. I wanted to post this so it would maybe provide a little hope to those who have a failed cycle with frosties left over. Good luck to those still cycling and :hugs: to those still struggling!


----------



## oneof14

Jess, Agreed, but since the cancelled cycle I am on edge. Im looking forward to hearing your update! Lots of follies that are growing together!!!


----------



## oneof14

s08 said:


> Hi ladies. I'm one of the veterans on this thread, but haven't been posting much recently after my failed cycle in May. I still follow along rooting for everyone silently since I don't have much to report myself. Well, today I do have news. I wanted to share since I still recognize a few of you from when I was more active on here. Well, my FET worked. My first beta last Friday was 231, and today's was 734! My first u/s will be 8/31. It makes no sense to me why tranferring two of my best embryos would fail, but transferring 1 frostie would work, but oh well. I'm still extremely nervous, but this is farther than we've ever been. So I'm trying to stay positive. I wanted to post this so it would maybe provide a little hope to those who have a failed cycle with frosties left over. Good luck to those still cycling and :hugs: to those still struggling!

So8, congrats!! That is awesome news!! so excited for you.


----------



## jchic

S08, WOW! Great news! That gives me hope!!! Inspiring! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## bubumaci

s08 said:


> Hi ladies. I'm one of the veterans on this thread, but haven't been posting much recently after my failed cycle in May. I still follow along rooting for everyone silently since I don't have much to report myself. Well, today I do have news. I wanted to share since I still recognize a few of you from when I was more active on here. Well, my FET worked. My first beta last Friday was 231, and today's was 734! My first u/s will be 8/31. It makes no sense to me why tranferring two of my best embryos would fail, but transferring 1 frostie would work, but oh well. I'm still extremely nervous, but this is farther than we've ever been. So I'm trying to stay positive. I wanted to post this so it would maybe provide a little hope to those who have a failed cycle with frosties left over. Good luck to those still cycling and :hugs: to those still struggling!

YAYYYY - I am so happy for you :hugs: :happydance: And thank you for giving us some hope ... 2nd FET try will be this month :)
Good luck for your u/s :flower: Your betas have been going up nicely :)


----------



## MrsC8776

Stinas said:


> All the ladies with possible OHSS....dont your docs keep an extra eye on you? Mine said it was possible with me, so she monitored me even closer so it wont happen. Just curious (not saying they did anything wrong)
> 
> wantbabysoon - Thats great news!!!! I felt really really full and crampy. Just keep extra hydrated...even if you dont want to drink, force yourself.
> 
> MoBaby - Just wondering...whats the difference between azoospermia & oligospermia? Did they tell you why your other ICSI's didnt work? (sorry if it was already mentioned or if you dont want to say why)
> 
> MrsC - What is OTD? lol If it is the beta, then mine is Aug 20.
> 
> As for me....I thought I was going to take it easy today, but I was out and about all day. Nothing crazy, but went to church, lunch, then coffee in the city....thats kind of taking it easy>? lol After being in alllll day yesterday I had to be out.
> Anyways...doc called today with my exact embryo numbers.....we transfered two...one Stage 1 Blast and one 5AA. The good news was we have 1 :cold:!!! :happydance::happydance:

Yes OTD is your test date. :) Fx for the 20th! Yay for one :cold: 



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Hi Ladies, I am really sorry for being MIA this weekend and not doing any personal comments right now. My 21 yr old cousin was found dead in his bed yesterday morning and I've been trying to help my family with arranging meals and everything else. We don't know what happened and are all in shock and just going through the motions right now. Know that I am still thinking of all of you in the next few days and sending lots of baby dust your way but if I am not around I am spending time with my family.

:hugs: I'm so sorry. You and your family are in my thoughts. 



Tella said:


> HI Girls, I check up here every now and then. But at the moment I feel lost in here so im just updating my journal mostly.
> 
> AFM > I had my follow up after IVF#2 failure but it was a very long one. SO if you interested you can go read it in my journal here. Im just enjoying my time off and having fun. Obviously drinking to much :blush: and had a fab weekend. We applied for a house so now it the stressful part to see if we get the loan. So fx'd for that one.

Fx you guys get the loan. We are in the process of looking and it seems a little stressful. 



jchic said:


> BOMO - I am sorry :( All my love to you! Stay strong.
> 
> Stinas - great news!!! YAY for frosties! Are you going to be testing you think?
> 
> Linds - how are you feeling?
> 
> AFM, started my stims on Saturday. 300 follistim and 2 menapur jars. Go back tomorrow AM for bloodwork and u/s. GROW FOLLIES GROW!!!!! I wonder how long I will stim for?

Yay for getting started! Grow follies grow! 



wantbabysoon said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Just heard from the doctor.. We have 12 fertilized and they are looking at a 5 day transfer on Friday. Grow babies grow!

:happydance: That is great news! 



4everyoung said:


> BOMO--sorry to hear your news...warm thoughts to you and yours as you sort things out :(
> 
> WantBaby--great numbers! Wahoo! Let the waiting begin (continue!?) :0)
> 
> AFM: I had my retrieval this morning--6 eggs from 8 follies. (TMI Warning) My husband *sigh* shared with me that he had an "unintentional ejaculation" in his sleep last night. Not sure what will happen there, but the nurse he confided in seemed minimally concerned.
> 
> Anyway...we shall see what happens! I'll get the call tomorrow about the # fertilized.
> 
> Thanks for listening :)
> Stacy

Yay for 6 eggs! Try not to worry about the mishap. I'm sure everything will be fine. Fx for some good fertilized ones. 



oneof14 said:


> Hey Jess, they are doing OK (I guess) as of yesterday, I have 6 foliies ranging between 8/12mm. I am hoping for a huge improvement when I go in tomorrow. My nurse said my e2 levels are rising as they should. I am a little disappointed as I was hoping for more follies. my last cycle, which was cancelled, I had 10/11 follies, the problem is, they werent growing together. This cycle they seem to be altogether, but not many! :cry:
> 
> I really hope I find some good news out tomorrow.
> 
> You go in tomorrow for u/s & b/w since stimming? I hope you have lots of follies!!

Good luck! I hope you get many follies. 



s08 said:


> Hi ladies. I'm one of the veterans on this thread, but haven't been posting much recently after my failed cycle in May. I still follow along rooting for everyone silently since I don't have much to report myself. Well, today I do have news. I wanted to share since I still recognize a few of you from when I was more active on here. Well, my FET worked. My first beta last Friday was 231, and today's was 734! My first u/s will be 8/31. It makes no sense to me why tranferring two of my best embryos would fail, but transferring 1 frostie would work, but oh well. I'm still extremely nervous, but this is farther than we've ever been. So I'm trying to stay positive. I wanted to post this so it would maybe provide a little hope to those who have a failed cycle with frosties left over. Good luck to those still cycling and :hugs: to those still struggling!

:happydance: This is wonderful news! I'm so excited for you. Sometimes I guess FET's are just meant to be. Great betas!!


----------



## michelle01

s08 - GREAT second beta :) I am so happy for you :yipee:

One - I will be thinking about you tomorrow and good luck with your scan! Just remember, it is quality! And it is great they are all growing together this time. I don't have many follicles that matured, so I am nervous too, but trying to stay positive, as I know I only need one to stick :)

I will update tomorrow after my ER; gonna take it easy tonight and rest since I have to be up at 4am to get there by 6am. Hope everyone has a great evening!!!


----------



## jchic

Good luck michelle!!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

s08 yay!! That's so exciting! 

Michelle- will be thinking about you tomorrow!!!


----------



## oneof14

Thanks Michelle! You are absolutely right! Good luck tomorrow. I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## Stinas

Lindsay - Where in NJ are you?

JC - We are sort of close...im in Washington Twp...like a block away from Paramus. 

wantbabysoon - YAYYYY congrats!!!! My place called the day after ER and a day or two before ET with updates, as well as day after ET with a :cold: update. I think every place is different though. If you dont get a call, you call them and ask. 

Jenn - :happydance::baby::baby: Time will tell lol I keep imagining twins, so you never know. Poor DH...he works like a mad man now, I can only imagine how he will be if that happens lol

4everyoung - Congrats!!! Im sure it will be ok...it happens sometimes...im sure the nurse has heard it all, so she is unfazed with most of the things she hears. 

s08 - Thats wonderful news!! Big Congrats!!!!

michelle - Good luck tom!!!!!! :happydance: 

As for me....they called today telling me I need to up my Progesterone from 1ml to 1.5ml...no biggie I guess.

Question for you ladies....im still not good with all this lingo but for instance...what does this mean....9dp5dt ? Is it 9 days post 5 day transfer?


----------



## MoBaby

s08: congrats!!! thats wonderful!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Stinas- I want to say your lingo is correct:) I'm learning too. It takes me a while to read some of the posts because I have to "translate" hahaha!!
I live in Bridgewater! If you are in Washington Twp, I'm like 30 ish minutes from you? I used to go up to that area!
I was thinking (idk who would be interested) in forming a once a month or whenever we can "IVF group get together" for those of us that are close. There really isn't anything around here like that and I thought it would be fun???


----------



## almosthere

congrats S08!!!

good luck tomorrow michelle-enjoy relaxation time tonight!!

Tonight will be the opposite for me-very nervous-due for my shot between 7-9....DH gets home are 7:30 so we will prob stick with a 8pm for my lupron shots....eeeek!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Good luck almosthere !!! I had to do my shots myself- DH is super wimpy with needles haha. He almost passed out!!


----------



## almosthere

stay tuned I might freak out and come here for advice!!!! And I may try to do it to myself as I can feel my pain-where he can't and I am sensitive about my belly :/ Is lupron just a shot or do I mix any powder?? And actually I have the lueprolide---sorry for poor spelling...

Also, my nurse didn't even call me to confirm the amount to inject..but my sheet says 10 so I am going with that....


----------



## Lindsay18

almosthere said:


> stay tuned I might freak out and come here for advice!!!! And I may try to do it to myself as I can feel my pain-where he can't and I am sensitive about my belly :/ Is lupron just a shot or do I mix any powder?? And actually I have the lueprolide---sorry for poor spelling...
> 
> Also, my nurse didn't even call me to confirm the amount to inject..but my sheet says 10 so I am going with that....

I didn't take Lupron in my cycle. Did you look at it yet? I had to do both kinds of shots (3 different types to be exact). I'm surprised they didn't confirm. too late to call them?? I'll give you a tip- ice the spot you want to inject for a couple of minutes. I learned this waaaaaay to late in my cycle lol. But when my nurse told me about it, it was a life saver. Couldn't feel the needle at all!!! Let me know if you need help!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Yay s08! That's awesome news!


----------



## almosthere

thanks for the tip lindsay!!!! I am too afraid to check all the meds out I just checked which needed to stay at room temp and which needed to be refridgerated hahaha. I will research and watch shot videos with dh before we try it!


----------



## almosthere

and DH was wimpy too but needed to give me my monthly b-12 so we have an upper-hand with needles I suppose (although b-12 seems so much easier-in the leg or arm I inject the liquid into the syringe and dh injects to my bloodstream)!! Some videos I have watched with IVF meds looks so confusing with the mixing of liquid and powder letting are in or out, twisting for the right amount.....oh goodness!! =) I am sure I will get used to it all soon enough!


----------



## wantbabysoon

almosthere said:


> and DH was wimpy too but needed to give me my monthly b-12 so we have an upper-hand with needles I suppose (although b-12 seems so much easier-in the leg or arm I inject the liquid into the syringe and dh injects to my bloodstream)!! Some videos I have watched with IVF meds looks so confusing with the mixing of liquid and powder letting are in or out, twisting for the right amount.....oh goodness!! =) I am sure I will get used to it all soon enough!

Yes you will... sounds overwhelming at first but you will be a pro soon.


----------



## Lindsay18

almosthere said:


> and DH was wimpy too but needed to give me my monthly b-12 so we have an upper-hand with needles I suppose (although b-12 seems so much easier-in the leg or arm I inject the liquid into the syringe and dh injects to my bloodstream)!! Some videos I have watched with IVF meds looks so confusing with the mixing of liquid and powder letting are in or out, twisting for the right amount.....oh goodness!! =) I am sure I will get used to it all soon enough!

It is extremely overwhelming at first!! That's why I'm surprised your nurse didn't give you a demo or something lol. Day 1 is definitely the worst!!
Good luck!!


----------



## almosthere

Thanks ladies you are the best!! =)


----------



## MoBaby

michelle: good luck tomorrow!
Almost: lupron is no biggie. I itch soooo much on my belly after using it! I hope this next cycle not so much since I'm doing microdose :) When is your collection set for?
Lindsay: are you feeling okay? (sorry if i missed your update!)
Jchic: Good luck at your scan!!
Oneof14: 6 sounds good but hoping more pop up tomorrow!! Maybe since they are all growing together this time everything will be mature and you will have all blasts :)
4Everyyoung: Yea for collection! Hope you are feeling well :) 
wanbabysoon: Thats great news!! so excited for you!!

Hey Tella! Nice to hear from you again :) Glad your f/u appt went well! 
Sorry if I missed anyone!! This thread booms while I am at work and its hard for me to see updates as I am on my phone!!

I only have 13 more days of BCP!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm getting excited :) And my ticker finally went under 1 month until egg collection.


----------



## ksluice

My update MrsC: so out of the 17 fert, 17 cleaved by day 3, 2 blasts and 8 morulas on day 5, 1 genetically normal on board. Fxed and lots of sticky dust please!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

MoBaby said:


> michelle: good luck tomorrow!
> Almost: lupron is no biggie. I itch soooo much on my belly after using it! I hope this next cycle not so much since I'm doing microdose :) When is your collection set for?
> Lindsay: are you feeling okay? (sorry if i missed your update!)
> Jchic: Good luck at your scan!!
> Oneof14: 6 sounds good but hoping more pop up tomorrow!! Maybe since they are all growing together this time everything will be mature and you will have all blasts :)
> 4Everyyoung: Yea for collection! Hope you are feeling well :)
> wanbabysoon: Thats great news!! so excited for you!!
> 
> Hey Tella! Nice to hear from you again :) Glad your f/u appt went well!
> Sorry if I missed anyone!! This thread booms while I am at work and its hard for me to see updates as I am on my phone!!
> 
> I only have 13 more days of BCP!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm getting excited :) And my ticker finally went under 1 month until egg collection.

Mobaby- thanks for asking. I am feeling SOOOO much better today:) so excited for you and the countdown haha!! How many days are they keeping you on the BCP? I was originally on them for 16 days but they changed it so I was only on them for 7 days.


----------



## Stinas

Lindsay - I think closer to an hour. Thats near Edison right? A friend of mine lives there and it usually takes me about 50min to get there. Im the second to last exit in NJ off Parkway North. 
We should totally do that! 

almosthere - aww dont be nervous!!! The belly shots are a piece of cake!!! I have a pretty flat tummy, so I thought it would be painful, nope....just an itsy bitsy pinch. Getting your blood drawn hurts about 30x worse. No matter what you will break a bit of a sweat right before you stick it in, but its just natural...I did too. You get used to it....it will be like nothing by the third time. Good luck!
Didnt they explain to you how to mix? I didnt do Lupron, so im not sure exactly.

MoBaby - Yay!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Stinas - I'm north of Edison. - near Somerville if that help? Bridgewater Mall? Lol a lot of people know that. I really think it would be a great idea:)


----------



## MoBaby

It is 30 days on the BCP! Glad I'm more than half way through. My first cycle it was 21 then second it was 5 wks I think. The clinic has specific weeks they do egg collection so it has to be based around their schedule.


----------



## Lindsay18

MoBaby said:


> It is 30 days on the BCP! Glad I'm more than half way through. My first cycle it was 21 then second it was 5 wks I think. The clinic has specific weeks they do egg collection so it has to be based around their schedule.

That's why they originally had me at 16 days! They were able to change it to 7 so I was happy lol! That stinks but at least you're almost there!!!


----------



## jchic

Lindsay18 said:


> Stinas- I want to say your lingo is correct:) I'm learning too. It takes me a while to read some of the posts because I have to "translate" hahaha!!
> I live in Bridgewater! If you are in Washington Twp, I'm like 30 ish minutes from you? I used to go up to that area!
> I was thinking (idk who would be interested) in forming a once a month or whenever we can "IVF group get together" for those of us that are close. There really isn't anything around here like that and I thought it would be fun???


I love this idea!! Count me in :)

Stinas- I know where that is! I grew up in Cresskill so not far from there


----------



## Lindsay18

Yay! I'm so excited I'm not the only one that wants to do this haha!!


----------



## Jenn76

Stacy: Congrats on the 6 eggs :happydance: and don't worry about DH's sample they can do amazing things when they do the washing. FX for a great report tomorrow. 

One: Don't stress over your lack of follicles you only need one. I stressed over my 4 eggs and it all worked out for me. Sometimes less can be more. And it sounds like they are growing on schedule. :hugs: 

S08: :happydance: Congrats on getting your BFP!!!! Those are great betas sounds like you have a strong bean in there.

Michelle: Good Luck tomorrow!!! FX for lots of mature eggies.

Stinas: I'm sure things will change when baby arrives your DH will want to be home as much as possible with his family.


----------



## Lindsay18

Stinas and Jchic- let's see if there's anyone else in our area that would be interested. I'll post it on the RMA thread also:) I'll be happy to organize!


----------



## Jenn76

Hey Jersey Girls! I have always wanted to go there and visit Carlos's Bakery have you ever been?


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn76 said:


> Hey Jersey Girls! I have always wanted to go there and visit Carlos's Bakery have you ever been?

Haha Jenn!! Don't want to let you down but i don't think it lives up to the show'a standard haha. It's good- soooo expensive- but unfortunately unless you have a monstrosity of a cake made its similar to a lot of other bakeries in Nj. Lol! You're funny.


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn76 said:


> Hey Jersey Girls! I have always wanted to go there and visit Carlos's Bakery have you ever been?

Haha Jenn!! Don't want to let you down but i don't think it lives up to the show'a standard haha. It's good- soooo expensive- but unfortunately unless you have a monstrosity of a cake made its similar to a lot of other bakeries in Nj. Lol! You're funny.


----------



## Stinas

Lindsay & Jchic - yay! Im ready! 

Lindsay - I have heard of that mall before, but never been. The mall is 10min away from me and its HUGE, so I rarely go to different ones anymore...im too lazy to drive now lol Years ago, yes, I would do it, now....forget that hahaha

Jenn - I think lately its been hyped up by stupid shows like Jersey Shore or Jerseylicious....we are NOTHING like them and its a shame that some people think we are like that.... embarrassing to say the least. 
Carlos Bakery is ok....nothing special, he just got lucky with a show. I have met him many times and have tried his cakes before...its more of the name than a taste & look of the cakes. Your pretty much paying double the price for the name. There are tonssss of other bakeries in the area that are to die for. One thats a few blocks from him has the most amazing Lobster tails I have ever had! They melt in your mouth. mmmm


----------



## 4everyoung

Hi everyone--Thanks for the encouragement! :)

The lupron isn't a bad shot--no mixing for me, though I'm not sure if there are other ways it comes. My husband did my shots for me--I just can't bring myself to do it!

I wish everyone good luck--so much going on this board. I am awfully nauseated and crampy tonight after my ER...this didn't happen with my last two IVFs. At any rate, I am hoping this will pass, but I am grateful I don't need to work this week so I can get all of my treatment taken care of! :0)


----------



## Jenn76

Stinas said:


> Lindsay & Jchic - yay! Im ready!
> 
> Lindsay - I have heard of that mall before, but never been. The mall is 10min away from me and its HUGE, so I rarely go to different ones anymore...im too lazy to drive now lol Years ago, yes, I would do it, now....forget that hahaha
> 
> Jenn - I think lately its been hyped up by stupid shows like Jersey Shore or Jerseylicious....we are NOTHING like them and its a shame that some people think we are like that.... embarrassing to say the least.
> Carlos Bakery is ok....nothing special, he just got lucky with a show. I have met him many times and have tried his cakes before...its more of the name than a taste & look of the cakes. Your pretty much paying double the price for the name. There are tonssss of other bakeries in the area that are to die for. One thats a few blocks from him has the most amazing Lobster tails I have ever had! They melt in your mouth. mmmm




Lindsay18 said:


> Jenn76 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Jersey Girls! I have always wanted to go there and visit Carlos's Bakery have you ever been?
> 
> Haha Jenn!! Don't want to let you down but i don't think it lives up to the show'a standard haha. It's good- soooo expensive- but unfortunately unless you have a monstrosity of a cake made its similar to a lot of other bakeries in Nj. Lol! You're funny.Click to expand...

LOL! I figured as much but we don't really have many bakeries here. I'd love to try some of the stuff I keep seeing on the show. But I know the lines are insane so I can't say I'd wait to get in.


----------



## almosthere

okay ladies I have my lupron in my system!! hahaha...feel free to read more about my experience in my journal and thanks for all the help and support!


----------



## Lindsay18

Phew!!! So happy for you!!! Wasn't terrible right? More mental lol!


----------



## almosthere

Aw ladies I wish I could also join this IVF group visit but MA is a bit far!! I would have to mapquest how far and see if the day works for me! How soon were you ladies thinking? After everyone finishes their current IVF cycle/in tww/already preg hopefully!!!???


----------



## almosthere

YES Lindsay-sooo mentally scarey and nerve wracking!!!!!! The website I watched told me to change shot spots, do you ladies do this? Stomach...leg....arm...I thought the stomach was the hardest so wanted to rid of that fear first!


----------



## Lindsay18

Nooooo I was told only stomach. Definitely confirm that before changing location. I just changed sides of my stomach each shot. 
I was thinking of meeting up once in August so we could all meet each other and chat. Then once a month? Thought it would be fun!!!


----------



## oneof14

Jenn76 said:


> Stacy: Congrats on the 6 eggs :happydance: and don't worry about DH's sample they can do amazing things when they do the washing. FX for a great report tomorrow.
> 
> One: Don't stress over your lack of follicles you only need one. I stressed over my 4 eggs and it all worked out for me. Sometimes less can be more. And it sounds like they are growing on schedule. :hugs:
> 
> S08: :happydance: Congrats on getting your BFP!!!! Those are great betas sounds like you have a strong bean in there.
> 
> Michelle: Good Luck tomorrow!!! FX for lots of mature eggies.
> 
> Stinas: I'm sure things will change when baby arrives your DH will want to be home as much as possible with his family.

Thanks so much Jenn I feel so much better with you telling me this. I will keep you posted tomorrow. How are you feeling.


----------



## almosthere

sounds lovely lindsay-I would not be able to get the extra time and money to drive out there all the time-prob approx a 6 hour drive or so depending on the area! BUT I would love to make it out at least once in the near future =)


----------



## Lindsay18

That would be so great!!! We will chat:)


----------



## almosthere

4everyoung-hope you feel better soon!! & hope you have your bfp soon as well of course!!!! =)

GL one of....and jenn is right, you only need one lucky follicle!!!! =)


----------



## azlissie

Hello everyone! I tried to remember everyone who I wanted to say something to but my memory is crap. 

Michelle, good luck with ER tomorrow! I can't wait to hear how many eggies you get. Hope tonight was nice and relaxing!

Thanks for the success story, s08! I'm currently in the 2ww after my FET so I'm glad to hear that they do work!

Best of luck to the ladies waiting for ET - I know how nerve wracking it can be! I don't remember who asked about getting updates from the clinic, but for mine I heard nothing between ER and ET - I showed up that morning not even knowing if any had fertilized! But that was partly because ER was on a Friday and they close over the weekend.

I had my prog. test today and they scheduled my beta - next Wednesday!! That's forever from now. I will be 17dpo by then - I have no idea why they're waiting so long. I don't think there's any way I can hold out that long so I might test over the weekend.

Hope everyone has a good week!


----------



## drsquid

want- yay 12... that is fabulous. we had a day 3 scheduled and they called that am to say we were doing day 5. if they are all planning day 5 then...they may or may not call but they know peole are going nuts, so hopefully theyd call and give you updates. but i woulndt expect an update til day 3 as they try to leave them alone between fert and day 3

4ever- yay 6. also fabulous 

s08- yay yay yay

almost- the lupron is a tiny tiny amount. the one i had you rehydate it at the beginning and then draw off the one vial. i only did stomach but changed spots around my stomach,. i have a nice pic of my bloaty bruised belly

ksluice- yay for pupo =)

heh all the jersey girls- im from philly (but live in ca cause i DONT do winter). i do miss the shore.. and rita's... sigh

az- how many days post transfer are you? fingers crossed.. do you know what your progesterone came back at? (not that it really matters... heck mine was INSANE).


----------



## MrsC8776

michelle01 said:


> s08 - GREAT second beta :) I am so happy for you :yipee:
> 
> One - I will be thinking about you tomorrow and good luck with your scan! Just remember, it is quality! And it is great they are all growing together this time. I don't have many follicles that matured, so I am nervous too, but trying to stay positive, as I know I only need one to stick :)
> 
> I will update tomorrow after my ER; gonna take it easy tonight and rest since I have to be up at 4am to get there by 6am. Hope everyone has a great evening!!!

Good luck tomorrow!! 



Stinas said:


> As for me....they called today telling me I need to up my Progesterone from 1ml to 1.5ml...no biggie I guess.
> 
> Question for you ladies....im still not good with all this lingo but for instance...what does this mean....9dp5dt ? Is it 9 days post 5 day transfer?

It is 9 days post/past 5 day transfer. :) You are getting it! 



MoBaby said:


> I only have 13 more days of BCP!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm getting excited :) And my ticker finally went under 1 month until egg collection.

Yay for almost being done with the BC! 



ksluice said:


> My update MrsC: so out of the 17 fert, 17 cleaved by day 3, 2 blasts and 8 morulas on day 5, 1 genetically normal on board. Fxed and lots of sticky dust please!!!

thank you for the update and Congrats on being PUPO!! 



almosthere said:


> okay ladies I have my lupron in my system!! hahaha...feel free to read more about my experience in my journal and thanks for all the help and support!

Yay for getting the shot done! 



azlissie said:


> I had my prog. test today and they scheduled my beta - next Wednesday!! That's forever from now. I will be 17dpo by then - I have no idea why they're waiting so long. I don't think there's any way I can hold out that long so I might test over the weekend.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good week!

Good luck on next wednesday! Or even over the weekend. :winkwink:


----------



## TTB

Lindsay18 - congrats on 14 fertilized eggs! Good news you have been losing weight, it should indicate that ohss will stay at bay :)

never2late70 - fingers crossed for you!

teapot - congrats on having 2 on board! Sorry you didn't have any to freeze :(

Pink Gerbera - congrats on having 6 embies

Stinas - congrats on have 2 on board and a frostie! Snuggle in tight embies. Yep your lingo is correct :)

mochelle01 - good luck for your ER tomorrow!

4everyoung - 6 is great!

wantbabysoon - congrats on the 12 fertilized eggs, that's a great number :) I felt sore after retrieval, worse on my second cycle. I found the best relief was with a hot water bottle. Hope your feeling better soon. My clinic calls the day after with a fert report, they check them on day 3 and evaluate them on day 5. I don't get an update until 5 minutes before the transfer, but I'm assuming if none were good enough to be transferred I would have got a call on the morning of transfer day.

MrsC - good luck with your scan today!

BabyOnMyOwn - oh my gosh, I am so sorry! Big :hugs:

Tella - fingers crossed for you, hope you get the house!

S08 - I remember you from earlier in the year, I am so excited and happy for you!

ksluice - congrats for have 1 on board! Snuggle in tight there embie :)


----------



## jchic

Hey ladies! 

So just got back from my scan. Looks like we have 8 under 10 on the right and 1 at 11 and 5 under 10 on the left :) Right on schedule, so hopefully 1 more week and its retrieval time!


----------



## almosthere

Dr. Squid-I used to vacation with family friends up in P.A by the lake and I loved ritas--I miss it too, yumm!!

And I suppose I will stick with my tummy-although I will call my nurse out of curiosity. I also was sent two dif. syringes for my lupron and just used the one in the box, but they looked slightly dif. in size although both were labled with the same numbers and were called units....MObaby...looks like we are very close in ivf cycles!! I only have 6 more days of BCPS!!! eeeek!! =)


----------



## oneof14

Jess, that's awesome!!! 

MrsC, how are you feeling any more sickness?

AFM, when this morning for b/w & u/s I have 7 embies from 8-16mm. I hope I get to trigger sometimes this week. I will know more later, when I get the b/w results.


----------



## Tella

oneof14 said:


> Hey Jess, they are doing OK (I guess) as of yesterday, I have 6 foliies ranging between 8/12mm. I am hoping for a huge improvement when I go in tomorrow. My nurse said my e2 levels are rising as they should. I am a little disappointed as I was hoping for more follies. my last cycle, which was cancelled, I had 10/11 follies, the problem is, they werent growing together. This cycle they seem to be altogether, but not many! :cry:
> 
> I really hope I find some good news out tomorrow.
> 
> You go in tomorrow for u/s & b/w since stimming? I hope you have lots of follies!!

6 follies are not bad at all it just means those 6 are healthy! Remember quality over quantity. And my ER are evident of that high no of eggs doesnt mean anything.



s08 said:


> Hi ladies. I'm one of the veterans on this thread, but haven't been posting much recently after my failed cycle in May. I still follow along rooting for everyone silently since I don't have much to report myself. Well, today I do have news. I wanted to share since I still recognize a few of you from when I was more active on here. Well, my FET worked. My first beta last Friday was 231, and today's was 734! My first u/s will be 8/31. It makes no sense to me why tranferring two of my best embryos would fail, but transferring 1 frostie would work, but oh well. I'm still extremely nervous, but this is farther than we've ever been. So I'm trying to stay positive. I wanted to post this so it would maybe provide a little hope to those who have a failed cycle with frosties left over. Good luck to those still cycling and :hugs: to those still struggling!

WOW that is absolutely awesome news!!!!!!!!!!!! Im so glad you got your bfp!!!



MoBaby said:


> michelle: good luck tomorrow!
> Almost: lupron is no biggie. I itch soooo much on my belly after using it! I hope this next cycle not so much since I'm doing microdose :) When is your collection set for?
> Lindsay: are you feeling okay? (sorry if i missed your update!)
> Jchic: Good luck at your scan!!
> Oneof14: 6 sounds good but hoping more pop up tomorrow!! Maybe since they are all growing together this time everything will be mature and you will have all blasts :)
> 4Everyyoung: Yea for collection! Hope you are feeling well :)
> wanbabysoon: Thats great news!! so excited for you!!
> 
> Hey Tella! Nice to hear from you again :) Glad your f/u appt went well!
> Sorry if I missed anyone!! This thread booms while I am at work and its hard for me to see updates as I am on my phone!!
> 
> I only have 13 more days of BCP!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm getting excited :) And my ticker finally went under 1 month until egg collection.

I pray the next month goes past quickly!!!



ksluice said:


> My update MrsC: so out of the 17 fert, 17 cleaved by day 3, 2 blasts and 8 morulas on day 5, 1 genetically normal on board. Fxed and lots of sticky dust please!!!

Congrats on being PUPO!!! Fx'd for you!



drsquid said:


> want- yay 12... that is fabulous. we had a day 3 scheduled and they called that am to say we were doing day 5. if they are all planning day 5 then...they may or may not call but they know peole are going nuts, so hopefully theyd call and give you updates. but i woulndt expect an update til day 3 as they try to leave them alone between fert and day 3
> 
> 4ever- yay 6. also fabulous
> 
> s08- yay yay yay
> 
> almost- the lupron is a tiny tiny amount. the one i had you rehydate it at the beginning and then draw off the one vial. i only did stomach but changed spots around my stomach,. i have a nice pic of my bloaty bruised belly
> 
> ksluice- yay for pupo =)
> 
> heh all the jersey girls- im from philly (but live in ca cause i DONT do winter). i do miss the shore.. and rita's... sigh
> 
> az- how many days post transfer are you? fingers crossed.. do you know what your progesterone came back at? (not that it really matters... heck mine was INSANE).

WOW i cant believe your 10 weeks already!


----------



## Tella

TTB said:


> Lindsay18 - congrats on 14 fertilized eggs! Good news you have been losing weight, it should indicate that ohss will stay at bay :)
> 
> never2late70 - fingers crossed for you!
> 
> teapot - congrats on having 2 on board! Sorry you didn't have any to freeze :(
> 
> Pink Gerbera - congrats on having 6 embies
> 
> Stinas - congrats on have 2 on board and a frostie! Snuggle in tight embies. Yep your lingo is correct :)
> 
> mochelle01 - good luck for your ER tomorrow!
> 
> 4everyoung - 6 is great!
> 
> wantbabysoon - congrats on the 12 fertilized eggs, that's a great number :) I felt sore after retrieval, worse on my second cycle. I found the best relief was with a hot water bottle. Hope your feeling better soon. My clinic calls the day after with a fert report, they check them on day 3 and evaluate them on day 5. I don't get an update until 5 minutes before the transfer, but I'm assuming if none were good enough to be transferred I would have got a call on the morning of transfer day.
> 
> MrsC - good luck with your scan today!
> 
> BabyOnMyOwn - oh my gosh, I am so sorry! Big :hugs:
> 
> Tella - fingers crossed for you, hope you get the house!
> 
> S08 - I remember you from earlier in the year, I am so excited and happy for you!
> 
> ksluice - congrats for have 1 on board! Snuggle in tight there embie :)

Thankls :hugs: Any idea when your IVF will start again?



jchic said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> So just got back from my scan. Looks like we have 8 under 10 on the right and 1 at 11 and 5 under 10 on the left :) Right on schedule, so hopefully 1 more week and its retrieval time!

That is awesome count!!!! You can take growth at an estimated 2-3mm a day on stims, so i would guess atleast 5/6 more days of stimms then trigger! :happydance:



oneof14 said:


> Jess, that's awesome!!!
> 
> MrsC, how are you feeling any more sickness?
> 
> AFM, when this morning for b/w & u/s I have 7 embies from 8-16mm. I hope I get to trigger sometimes this week. I will know more later, when I get the b/w results.

Im keeping my fingers toes and everything crossed for you even my leggs at this time :haha:


----------



## teapot

S08 - huge congrats on your BFP. x


----------



## oneof14

Thanks Tella, how is everything going w/the home?


----------



## almosthere

oneof14 said:


> Jess, that's awesome!!!
> 
> MrsC, how are you feeling any more sickness?
> 
> AFM, when this morning for b/w & u/s I have 7 embies from 8-16mm. I hope I get to trigger sometimes this week. I will know more later, when I get the b/w results.

How exciting-getting so close-GL!!


----------



## TTB

jchic - great news, not long now til ER

Tella - I should start stimming in about a week, I cant wait, just want this week to hurry up already :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Well even though I went against the docs orders because of my too many follies I still didn't even catch one of the 8 eggies :(.....I am thinking I should have just gave myself the trigger shot b/c we have such a small chance of conceiving on our own :( ehhh...I think we are out of this for a long shot now. We don't have the money for the IVF and just things are going crap our way. Prayers are lovely but I believe our TTC journey is over for now. Thanks ladies for always supporting and being there when I just wanted a cry. I appreciate it and I wish all of you ladies the BEST :)


----------



## michelle01

One and jchic - Great reports from your scans!!!

Andrea - I am sorry and hope that things start to look up for you.

They got 10 eggs today! I am sore and so tired. Going to go rest and will catch up later.


----------



## oneof14

Yay, Michelle - 10 eggs is awesome! Cant wait to hear the fert report!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Yay Michelle!! That's awesome- rest!!


----------



## 4everyoung

AndreaFlorida said:


> Well even though I went against the docs orders because of my too many follies I still didn't even catch one of the 8 eggies :(.....I am thinking I should have just gave myself the trigger shot b/c we have such a small chance of conceiving on our own :( ehhh...I think we are out of this for a long shot now. We don't have the money for the IVF and just things are going crap our way. Prayers are lovely but I believe our TTC journey is over for now. Thanks ladies for always supporting and being there when I just wanted a cry. I appreciate it and I wish all of you ladies the BEST :)

Andrea--I'm so sorry to hear that your journey is over (for now). I hope you can hang onto hope--hang in there and the best to you xoxo


----------



## 4everyoung

michelle01 said:


> They got 10 eggs today! I am sore and so tired. Going to go rest and will catch up later.

Michelle--congrats on 10 eggs. I was wiped out yesterday. I'm taking it easy today too :)

Good luck on as many embryos!


----------



## Lindsay18

AndreaFlorida said:


> Well even though I went against the docs orders because of my too many follies I still didn't even catch one of the 8 eggies :(.....I am thinking I should have just gave myself the trigger shot b/c we have such a small chance of conceiving on our own :( ehhh...I think we are out of this for a long shot now. We don't have the money for the IVF and just things are going crap our way. Prayers are lovely but I believe our TTC journey is over for now. Thanks ladies for always supporting and being there when I just wanted a cry. I appreciate it and I wish all of you ladies the BEST :)

Andrea I'm so sorry :(. I wish you all the best in whatever your future holds. Xoxo!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

4everyoung said:


> michelle01 said:
> 
> 
> They got 10 eggs today! I am sore and so tired. Going to go rest and will catch up later.
> 
> Michelle--congrats on 10 eggs. I was wiped out yesterday. I'm taking it easy today too :)
> 
> Good luck on as many embryos!Click to expand...

How are you feeling today?!!


----------



## Phantom710

Yay, I got this in my email last night :)

Birth Control pill&#8212; Do not stop - Plan to continue on active birth control pills only at this time, (no sugar pills/no period). If you need refills please refill as needed. 
8/26/12- Take last ACTIVE birth control pill and expect a period
08/31/12 Appt. -US/E2-If OK, start Estrogen 
09/07/12 Appt.- US/E2-Lining check
09/14/12 Appt.- US/E2-Lining check 
09/18/12-Possible Progesterone Start
09/21/12-Possible Embryo Transfer


----------



## wantbabysoon

That is great news Michelle!!


----------



## jchic

Michelle - great news!!!! Congrats!

Andrea - I am sorry :( Hugs


----------



## almosthere

yay phantom-happy to see you will be getting started soon!!

andrea-so sorry-I wish you well in the future if you continue to ttc/try other alternatives

michelle-congrats on all the eggies!!


----------



## Phantom710

Andrea-- Best of luck in the future :hugs:


----------



## oneof14

So sorry Andrea, :hugs:


----------



## oneof14

I just got my update from today. My e2 is 859 my follies count is:

r) 7m 11m 13m

l) 7.5m, 7.5m, 8m, 9.5m, 14m & 16m

I am so happy more popped up, the nurse didnt seem concerned that some were still under 10,


----------



## Lindsay18

That's great!!! When are they thinking trigger will be??


----------



## oneof14

They didnt really say, I am hoping soon, I imagine they might want to wait until the 7mm get a little bigger.


----------



## Lindsay18

Definitely. How long have you been stimming for?


----------



## oneof14

I've been stimming since the 6th. The nurse said I'll probably stim longer.


----------



## DaisyQ

Sounds good one! FX for you!


----------



## Lindsay18

Oh ok. Yeah I stimmed for 10 days. And they got bigger so much faster toward the end!! So exciting!!


----------



## jchic

Nice One! Excited for you! Those 7's will be much bigger in a just a few short days! They usually grow about 2 mm per day!


----------



## jchic

How big do the follies have to be for them to trigger?


----------



## Lindsay18

jchic said:


> How big do the follies have to be for them to trigger?

I don't think there is a set size but upper teens and low 20's for a few of them is what my nurse said. She also said above 15 is a good indicator.


----------



## jchic

Thanks Lindsay! Are you excited? Your transfer is right around the corner! How are you feeling? Has the pain gone away from the ER?


----------



## oneof14

DaisyQ said:


> Sounds good one! FX for you!

Thanks Daisy! August 22nd will be here before your know it!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Very excited!!! And nervous. It's Thursday morning. Eeeek!!! The cramping is completely gone. Just soreness like sore muscles in my sides/chest/stomach. Not terrible.


----------



## michelle01

One - That is fantastic, so happy for you. My clinic says anything 18mm and over is mature. I triggered when I had one at 20, 17, 14 & smaller ones and they said I had nine follicles amd got ten eggs. So sounds like your doing great. And I stimmed eleven days.

I am still pretty sore, cramping and so tired. The vicoden is helping. So excited to hear from them tomorrow.


----------



## azlissie

I am starting to feel a little more hopeful for this FET - the RE's office called with my progesterone results from yesterday and it was greater than 40. On my fresh round at this point it was under 20 and they had me double the PIO dose. This time they said everything looks great and I don't have to increase the PIO. 

I've been trying to not think about this too much because I was really crushed when it didn't work in July. I'd been feeling pretty negative about the whole thing but now a small amount of hope is creeping in - I just wish I could fast forward to next week so I would know one way or the other!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Michelle- I'm so jealous that they gave you Vicoden! I got Tylenol with codeine which did NOTHING. 
Az- so excited for you!!! Positive thoughts even though it's tough. Definitely routing for you, girl:)


----------



## Jenn76

azlissie said:


> Hello everyone! I tried to remember everyone who I wanted to say something to but my memory is crap.
> 
> Michelle, good luck with ER tomorrow! I can't wait to hear how many eggies you get. Hope tonight was nice and relaxing!
> 
> Thanks for the success story, s08! I'm currently in the 2ww after my FET so I'm glad to hear that they do work!
> 
> Best of luck to the ladies waiting for ET - I know how nerve wracking it can be! I don't remember who asked about getting updates from the clinic, but for mine I heard nothing between ER and ET - I showed up that morning not even knowing if any had fertilized! But that was partly because ER was on a Friday and they close over the weekend.
> 
> I had my prog. test today and they scheduled my beta - next Wednesday!! That's forever from now. I will be 17dpo by then - I have no idea why they're waiting so long. I don't think there's any way I can hold out that long so I might test over the weekend.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good week!

I know how you feel my ET was 15 days ago and my beta is tomorrow. There was no way I wasn't testing. Even though I got a BFP it still won't be real until the Beta confirms. I'm glad you are feeling positive about this cycle it's great that your results are up, I predict a BFP soon. 



AndreaFlorida said:


> Well even though I went against the docs orders because of my too many follies I still didn't even catch one of the 8 eggies :(.....I am thinking I should have just gave myself the trigger shot b/c we have such a small chance of conceiving on our own :( ehhh...I think we are out of this for a long shot now. We don't have the money for the IVF and just things are going crap our way. Prayers are lovely but I believe our TTC journey is over for now. Thanks ladies for always supporting and being there when I just wanted a cry. I appreciate it and I wish all of you ladies the BEST :)

Andrea I am so sorry this cycle didn't work for you. :hugs: I hope you can do IVF soon. You will be a mommy!



michelle01 said:


> One and jchic - Great reports from your scans!!!
> 
> Andrea - I am sorry and hope that things start to look up for you.
> 
> They got 10 eggs today! I am sore and so tired. Going to go rest and will catch up later.

Yeah for 10 :happydance: Congrats!



oneof14 said:


> I just got my update from today. My e2 is 859 my follies count is:
> 
> r) 7m 11m 13m
> 
> l) 7.5m, 7.5m, 8m, 9.5m, 14m & 16m
> 
> I am so happy more popped up, the nurse didnt seem concerned that some were still under 10,

Woo Hoo! This is great news, in a couple day you should be triggering! I'm feeling good just totally ready to get my beta result.



jchic said:


> How big do the follies have to be for them to trigger?

My clinic says 17.5 to get mature eggs so they trigger once enough are close to that.


----------



## almosthere

just popping in to wish those ladies in pain to feel better ASAP!!!! :flower:


----------



## Lindsay18

Did you do your shots yet?!


----------



## drsquid

Jenn- it didn't feel real with the beta, or the scan. It is feeling a bit more real cause they move so much when i scan but... I thin I won't really believe it til they kick


----------



## Lindsay18

drsquid said:


> Jenn- it didn't feel real with the beta, or the scan. It is feeling a bit more real cause they move so much when i scan but... I thin I won't really believe it til they kick

How long after the ET is the beta? Did you get those pictures from that appointment?
My ET is Thursday- just wondering how long I'll have to wait :)


----------



## 4everyoung

Hey all-

My nurse called--I'm doing a 2 day transfer tomorrow...only 2 of 6 eggs were fertilized, so my dream of triplets is crushed (kidding--sort of!). Anyway, it wasn't the news I was hoping for, and I know the "it just takes one," but it's still frustrating. But--what can you do? Here's to hoping.
Stacy

PS Why are people taking pain-killers? From the ER? Just curious :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Yay!! That's still great news!! I can't wait to hear about it tomorrow! (selfish me was hoping we would have transfer in the same day lol!) but one day apart is pretty cool! So excited for you!!!
Yeah the pain meds were from the ER but I didn't get any hahaha


----------



## MoBaby

I had no pain after either egg retrieval. Goo luck to all you having et soon!!!! 
4everyoung good luck Thursday! It only takes 1!!!


----------



## 4everyoung

Lindsay18 said:


> Yay!! That's still great news!! I can't wait to hear about it tomorrow! (selfish me was hoping we would have transfer in the same day lol!) but one day apart is pretty cool! So excited for you!!!
> Yeah the pain meds were from the ER but I didn't get any hahaha

They could bump me to Thursday, but either way...we'll be peeing on sticks simultaneously, I'm sure :0)


----------



## Lindsay18

4everyoung said:


> Lindsay18 said:
> 
> 
> Yay!! That's still great news!! I can't wait to hear about it tomorrow! (selfish me was hoping we would have transfer in the same day lol!) but one day apart is pretty cool! So excited for you!!!
> Yeah the pain meds were from the ER but I didn't get any hahaha
> 
> They could bump me to Thursday, but either way...we'll be peeing on sticks simultaneously, I'm sure :0)Click to expand...

Haha that made me crack up! Close enough, right friend?! So excited for you:)


----------



## wantbabysoon

Good luck to everyone having transfer in the next couple days.. I have mine scheduled for Friday :)
The pain meds were for ER, I wasn't even relieved with Tylenol and they had to give me Morphine through IV because I was in so much pain... I am still sore in my stomach but the real nightmare is the PIO shots... They hurt like hell... Does anyone else have soreness from the PIO shots..


----------



## Lindsay18

wantbabysoon said:


> Good luck to everyone having transfer in the next couple days.. I have mine scheduled for Friday :)
> The pain meds were for ER, I wasn't even relieved with Tylenol and they had to give me Morphine through IV because I was in so much pain... I am still sore in my stomach but the real nightmare is the PIO shots... They hurt like hell... Does anyone else have soreness from the PIO shots..

Yay!! We are a day apart!! 
Is that the progesterone? I am doing vaginal suppositories - I lucked out. They're super easy.


----------



## 4everyoung

Lindsay18 said:


> wantbabysoon said:
> 
> 
> Good luck to everyone having transfer in the next couple days.. I have mine scheduled for Friday :)
> The pain meds were for ER, I wasn't even relieved with Tylenol and they had to give me Morphine through IV because I was in so much pain... I am still sore in my stomach but the real nightmare is the PIO shots... They hurt like hell... Does anyone else have soreness from the PIO shots..
> 
> Yay!! We are a day apart!!
> Is that the progesterone? I am doing vaginal suppositories - I lucked out. They're super easy.Click to expand...

I don't know what PIO shots are--I am doing Crinone--vaginal suppository :)


----------



## 4everyoung

Did I just put a big smiley face after the words "vaginal suppository"? I really hope these hormones smooth out soon!


----------



## Lindsay18

Hahahaha I'm cracking up again. Trust me I was smiling when I typed it too because I could do these for the rest of my life in comparison! Lol


----------



## wantbabysoon

PIO is progesterone in Oil..... I guess I will talk to the nurse at transfer if I can move to vaginal suppositories...


----------



## Lindsay18

Want- what trigger did u do? I was told if I did the Ovidrel trigger I can do the suppositories but if they had to move me to the other trigger - name escapes me right now- then I would have had to do the shots. 
That would be great if they could switch you. The suppositories are 3x a day and aren't a big deal at all. Just leaking (TMI??) sorry


----------



## almosthere

bahahaa I will be doing vaginal supps too! lol oh yea, conquered lupron shot 2-def easy breezy compared to my b-12 as there is way more liquid to push in....=)


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lindsay18 said:


> Want- what trigger did u do? I was told if I did the Ovidrel trigger I can do the suppositories but if they had to move me to the other trigger - name escapes me right now- then I would have had to do the shots.
> That would be great if they could switch you. The suppositories are 3x a day and aren't a big deal at all. Just leaking (TMI??) sorry

I used Novarel for trigger.. They had given me the option of either shots or suppositories and silly me I chose the shots...


----------



## Lindsay18

wantbabysoon said:


> Lindsay18 said:
> 
> 
> Want- what trigger did u do? I was told if I did the Ovidrel trigger I can do the suppositories but if they had to move me to the other trigger - name escapes me right now- then I would have had to do the shots.
> That would be great if they could switch you. The suppositories are 3x a day and aren't a big deal at all. Just leaking (TMI??) sorry
> 
> I used Novarel for trigger.. They had given me the option of either shots or suppositories and silly me I chose the shots...Click to expand...

Ohhhh silly you;) lol. That would be great if you could switch!


----------



## Lindsay18

Want- I just realized our numbers and dates are almost exact!!


----------



## Lindsay18

almosthere said:


> bahahaa I will be doing vaginal supps too! lol oh yea, conquered lupron shot 2-def easy breezy compared to my b-12 as there is way more liquid to push in....=)

Glad your shots are going well! Keep us updated for sure!


----------



## almosthere

I am using pregnyl for my trigger shots-where do we give the trigger shot and is it more painful than the lupron??


----------



## Lindsay18

almosthere said:


> I am using pregnyl for my trigger shots-where do we give the trigger shot and is it more painful than the lupron??

Still the stomach. And 2 days before ER - at least I've never heard any different. No it's not more painful. Still just a shot lol. I iced my injection spot though so I didn't feel anything.


----------



## almosthere

Good to hear it is not painful! And I have been icing before each lupron shot =) Hope I don't get a bruised tummy-especially if I have to wear a bikini on the beach with all my friends who have no idea about me trying to get pregnant!!


----------



## oneof14

michelle01 said:


> One - That is fantastic, so happy for you. My clinic says anything 18mm and over is mature. I triggered when I had one at 20, 17, 14 & smaller ones and they said I had nine follicles amd got ten eggs. So sounds like your doing great. And I stimmed eleven days.
> 
> I am still pretty sore, cramping and so tired. The vicoden is helping. So excited to hear from them tomorrow.

Thank Michelle, rest up and I hope you feel better. Can't wait to hear about yout fert report! I hope I get as many eggs as you!


----------



## Lindsay18

Oh I feel you there!! I retired my bikini because of my bruises. But I also discovered icing it just a couple days before I was done with my shots. Well after bruises haha.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

My stomach was a total bruised mess during my cycle. My arms bruise badly from blood draw too. I hated wearing short sleeve because I felt like people thought I was a junkie or something. Six more days until I start injections again. I didn't ice last time, but will definitly try that this time - thanks for the advice :)


----------



## michelle01

I think I may have screwed up and I am totally freaking out. This morning I grabbed my bottle of vicoden cause I knew I would need it right after er. My dr gave me one last er and so igrabbed the bottle and have taken some today. Tonight I realized I grabbed the bottle of vicodrn from my d&c which said hydrocodone-ibuprof 7.5-200mg. I am not supposed to take ibuorofen......did I just totally screw everything up??? I left a msg at my clinic but they are closed till tomorrow. I was even crying on the msg I am so worried. Is everything I just did for nothing.


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lindsay18 said:


> Want- I just realized our numbers and dates are almost exact!!

Yeah I know!! I hope we get our BFPs together too :)


----------



## azlissie

Michelle I don't know what to tell you but I'm really hoping everything turns out okay. I don't think there would be enough ibuprofen in one dose to really hurt anything - women probably take it all the time without even knowing they're pregnant. I hope you hear back from the doc early tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

michelle you don't have the embies on board one dose of advil (which is the brand name of what you took and a stronger pain killer added in) should not hurt anything. Relax and breath. Even if you did have the embies on board you and them would still be fine. :flower:


----------



## almosthere

You are probably fine michelle try to relax tonight and call your nurse team to ease your mind in the morning!


----------



## Stinas

AndreaFlorida - Im sorry its not going the way you hoped....I hope it all works out for you soon!

michelle - Yay for 10 eggs!! I agree with the other ladies...I think there is not enough to do any harm. 

Phantom - YAY!! Good luck!!!

One - :happydance:

Lindsay - My beta is 9 days after ET....monday Aug 20

4everyoung - Dont worry....people get preg off their last :cold: So two is good! Good luck!
I didnt need any meds after my ER.

wantbabysoon - Good luck!!! As for the PIO....My right cheek does not hurt at all, but my left....I break a sweat before putting the needle in because it hurts. Today was the left side and it feels like a painful lump. All in all....I feel like the PIO would work better than the suppositories.

almosthere - I used the same trigger and mine was a butt shot.....ask before you do it.


As for me....Should I be feeling any symptoms by now? Im getting nervous. My boobs have never really stopped hurting from the time I started the BCP's....only thing is I get crampy here and there and hot flashes lately....thats about it. I dont want to symptom spot, but Im getting worried it might not have worked.


----------



## drsquid

4ever- sorry it wasnt as many as you like but two is still great . 

linds- my beta was 8dp5dt (or 13 dpo) but docs have all dif sort of plans. i tested first on 6dp5dt and got a faint pos. the pics are from scans i got at work. i have a video i did last night where a is going batshit and b is being lazy but.. cant get to imageshack etc at work. i scan myself pretty much daily (hopefully im not hurting their hearing etc). just cant help it. im on nightshift and it is my halfway through the shift reward.

drugs- i didnt even take tylenol after.. i had no problems. only pain i had was from pio and that was excrutiating. i coulndt walk, touch my skin etc. but i was apparently allergic. that is highly unusual. as it turned out my progesterone without supplements was 279 so,., didnt flippin need them anyway

ibu- highly unlikely to cause any issues whatsoever =) 

stinas- the only symptom i had was that i was tired. im nearly 11 weeks and that is still pretty much my only "symptom". only rare rare rare queasiness


----------



## TTB

AndreaFlorida - I'm so sorry, I hope you can find a way to achieve your dream! Big :hugs:

michelle01 - well done, 10 eggs is great! Rest up. Re the ibuprofen I'm really not sure hun, hope the clinic gets back to you soon and outs your mind at ease

Phantom710 - Yay, glad things are stating for you

oneof14 - great news!

jhic - they tend to trigger me at about 18-20mm

Jenn76 - good luck for tomorrows beta

4everyoung - 2 is still good, you never know 1 could split and you could still end up with your triplets :)

Lindsay18 - I wouldn't call suppositories lucking out, each to their own lol. I hated crinone, thought it was pretty gross :(

Stinas - my boobs hurt a lot when I got positives, but that was probably from the crinone. I was also really hot, I think it's a good sign that your having hot flushes :)

drsquid - how cool you can scan yourself, that must be fun :)

AFM - picked up some coq10 today, going to start in the morning, 1 week early can't hurt right? :)


----------



## Pink gerbera

Hey girls

Gosh so much happens in a couple of days on here! 

Michelle well done on your 10 eggs. I'm sure the ibuprofen won't do any harm at all :)

Lindsay how you feeling about your transfer? Excited??

AFM I now have a 4AA and a 3BB blastocyst on board! :dust:

I'm so pleased to have some frostiness too :) I didn't get such good blasto's or Amy frostiness last time so really hopeful. Keeping everything crossed! 

Pink xx


----------



## drsquid

pink- yay for pupo!!! happy for you


----------



## michelle01

Thanks everyone.....i did take more then one dose of it yesterday which is why I was freaking out. I took five pills throughout the day, but my last one was at 3pm. When my dh got the one they prescribed, that is when I looked and realized it was not the same. I hope all is ok, I am/was so scared.

Congrats Pink!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Still half asleep and will read everyone's in a little bit, Michelle- don't freak. Like the ladies said you don't have any embies on board yet and when people don't know they're pregnant they take things way worse than ibu. Wait to hear from your nurse etc today and see what they say. I'm sure I would have panicked too because you just don't want to do anything to compromise all of your hard work. Xoxo!


----------



## oneof14

Michelle, I wouldnt worry, ask your doctor and see what he says. I dont think you messed anything up!

Yay Pink so excited.

Thanks TTB, I've been taking coq10 for a while, I am hoping it helps with the quality of my eggies.

Lindsey, 1 more day!

AFM, went again this am and still basically the same, my smallest is now 8 and biggest is 16.5. I am seriously hoping to trigger this weekend or before. My dr. reduced my bravelle yesterday, so I am not sure what to expect today after my bloods come in.

Dsquid, are you still working out? How are you feeling?


----------



## michelle01

The nurse called and left me a message this morning; said that vicoden is vicoden and that there are just different strengths. That there should be no reason to be overly concerned....THANK GOODNESS! She realized how upset I was and I think that is why she called me so early today; normally I get calls by the afternoon. So I am glad she called me to put my mind at ease. Just glad that is OK and now to wait for my fertilization report. I am feeling MUCH better today; what a difference one day makes after retrieval.

One - Hope all goes well for you to trigger soon :)


----------



## jchic

Michelle - glad you are feeling better about the Vicoden. Stay positive, your transfer will be here before you know it! Are you doing a day 6, day 5, or day 3 transfer?

One - Hoping you trigger Saturday. I think they want the 8's to catch up a bit. 

AFM - have my scan tomorrow, grow follies grow!


----------



## oneof14

I hope so Jess, cant wait to hear the results of your scan.

I am really concerned as I am having a lot of CM. I hope Im not ovulating. I go for blood work daily now, so I am sure if my levels increase, they would adjust the meds accordingly.

Have you ladies stimming had a lot of CM?


----------



## angels2012

oneof14 said:


> I hope so Jess, cant wait to hear the results of your scan.
> 
> I am really concerned as I am having a lot of CM. I hope Im not ovulating. I go for blood work daily now, so I am sure if my levels increase, they would adjust the meds accordingly.
> 
> Have you ladies stimming had a lot of CM?

Yes, it just means your eggs are growing. Your estrogen is increasing. My RE said it is a good thing. :)


----------



## jchic

One, are they going to give you something to prevent ovulation?


----------



## oneof14

Angels, thats good to know. Thank you.

Jess, Im on lupron, Ive been since CD21 of my lasy cycle. I assume that will lower my chances of ovulation. At least I hope.


----------



## Lindsay18

TTB said:


> AndreaFlorida - I'm so sorry, I hope you can find a way to achieve your dream! Big :hugs:
> 
> michelle01 - well done, 10 eggs is great! Rest up. Re the ibuprofen I'm really not sure hun, hope the clinic gets back to you soon and outs your mind at ease
> 
> Phantom710 - Yay, glad things are stating for you
> 
> oneof14 - great news!
> 
> jhic - they tend to trigger me at about 18-20mm
> 
> Jenn76 - good luck for tomorrows beta
> 
> 4everyoung - 2 is still good, you never know 1 could split and you could still end up with your triplets :)
> 
> Lindsay18 - I wouldn't call suppositories lucking out, each to their own lol. I hated crinone, thought it was pretty gross :(
> 
> Stinas - my boobs hurt a lot when I got positives, but that was probably from the crinone. I was also really hot, I think it's a good sign that your having hot flushes :)
> 
> drsquid - how cool you can scan yourself, that must be fun :)
> 
> AFM - picked up some coq10 today, going to start in the morning, 1 week early can't hurt right? :)

TTB - HAHA I just meant that I couldn't take anymore shots. I welcomed the grossness over the shots.



Pink gerbera said:


> Hey girls
> 
> Gosh so much happens in a couple of days on here!
> 
> Michelle well done on your 10 eggs. I'm sure the ibuprofen won't do any harm at all :)
> 
> Lindsay how you feeling about your transfer? Excited??
> 
> AFM I now have a 4AA and a 3BB blastocyst on board! :dust:
> 
> I'm so pleased to have some frostiness too :) I didn't get such good blasto's or Amy frostiness last time so really hopeful. Keeping everything crossed!
> 
> Pink xx

Pink - I'm very excited about the transfer. I am a LOT more nervous than I thought I would be though :(



oneof14 said:


> Michelle, I wouldnt worry, ask your doctor and see what he says. I dont think you messed anything up!
> 
> Yay Pink so excited.
> 
> Thanks TTB, I've been taking coq10 for a while, I am hoping it helps with the quality of my eggies.
> 
> Lindsey, 1 more day!
> 
> AFM, went again this am and still basically the same, my smallest is now 8 and biggest is 16.5. I am seriously hoping to trigger this weekend or before. My dr. reduced my bravelle yesterday, so I am not sure what to expect today after my bloods come in.
> 
> Dsquid, are you still working out? How are you feeling?

One - very excited - this week went surprisingly really fast!



wantbabysoon said:


> Lindsay18 said:
> 
> 
> Want- I just realized our numbers and dates are almost exact!!
> 
> Yeah I know!! I hope we get our BFPs together too :)Click to expand...

That would be sooooo great!!!

As for me - I just got a call from one of the nurses. Of the 14 fertilized, only 4 (possibly 5) made it to the blast stage. I can't help but feel disappointed to be completely honest with you. IDK I guess I just thought because I had such high numbers retrieved and fertilized that I would have more to be frozen after the 2 that will be transferred tomorrow. Don't get me wrong, I am so excited and blessed to have those 4 or 5! I am just so very nervous about this process and it working. Thanks for listening to me vent, ladies xoxo


----------



## 4everyoung

Lindsay18 said:


> As for me - I just got a call from one of the nurses. Of the 14 fertilized, only 4 (possibly 5) made it to the blast stage. I can't help but feel disappointed to be completely honest with you. IDK I guess I just thought because I had such high numbers retrieved and fertilized that I would have more to be frozen after the 2 that will be transferred tomorrow. Don't get me wrong, I am so excited and blessed to have those 4 or 5! I am just so very nervous about this process and it working. Thanks for listening to me vent, ladies xoxo

Hey Lindsay--

Sorry to hear that your numbers were lower than you had hoped, but the fact that they made it this far is excellent news!! :)

Congratulations--I'm betting you won't even need the extra 2-3 that made it to blast :0)


----------



## Lindsay18

4everyoung said:


> Lindsay18 said:
> 
> 
> As for me - I just got a call from one of the nurses. Of the 14 fertilized, only 4 (possibly 5) made it to the blast stage. I can't help but feel disappointed to be completely honest with you. IDK I guess I just thought because I had such high numbers retrieved and fertilized that I would have more to be frozen after the 2 that will be transferred tomorrow. Don't get me wrong, I am so excited and blessed to have those 4 or 5! I am just so very nervous about this process and it working. Thanks for listening to me vent, ladies xoxo
> 
> Hey Lindsay--
> 
> Sorry to hear that your numbers were lower than you had hoped, but the fact that they made it this far is excellent news!! :)
> 
> Congratulations--I'm betting you won't even need the extra 2-3 that made it to blast :0)Click to expand...

Thanks, Stac :)


----------



## almosthere

Lindsay like lots of us have been saying, you only need one!!!! GL tomorrow!!


----------



## michelle01

One - I had a ton of CM during stimming; I remember someone saying that is a good sign that your follies are growing :)

Jchic - Good luck with your scan; cannot wait to hear how things are going!

I am still waiting for my fertilization report :coffee:


----------



## jchic

Lindsay18 said:


> TTB said:
> 
> 
> AndreaFlorida - I'm so sorry, I hope you can find a way to achieve your dream! Big :hugs:
> 
> michelle01 - well done, 10 eggs is great! Rest up. Re the ibuprofen I'm really not sure hun, hope the clinic gets back to you soon and outs your mind at ease
> 
> Phantom710 - Yay, glad things are stating for you
> 
> oneof14 - great news!
> 
> jhic - they tend to trigger me at about 18-20mm
> 
> Jenn76 - good luck for tomorrows beta
> 
> 4everyoung - 2 is still good, you never know 1 could split and you could still end up with your triplets :)
> 
> Lindsay18 - I wouldn't call suppositories lucking out, each to their own lol. I hated crinone, thought it was pretty gross :(
> 
> Stinas - my boobs hurt a lot when I got positives, but that was probably from the crinone. I was also really hot, I think it's a good sign that your having hot flushes :)
> 
> drsquid - how cool you can scan yourself, that must be fun :)
> 
> AFM - picked up some coq10 today, going to start in the morning, 1 week early can't hurt right? :)
> 
> TTB - HAHA I just meant that I couldn't take anymore shots. I welcomed the grossness over the shots.
> 
> 
> 
> Pink gerbera said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls
> 
> Gosh so much happens in a couple of days on here!
> 
> Michelle well done on your 10 eggs. I'm sure the ibuprofen won't do any harm at all :)
> 
> Lindsay how you feeling about your transfer? Excited??
> 
> AFM I now have a 4AA and a 3BB blastocyst on board! :dust:
> 
> I'm so pleased to have some frostiness too :) I didn't get such good blasto's or Amy frostiness last time so really hopeful. Keeping everything crossed!
> 
> Pink xxClick to expand...
> 
> Pink - I'm very excited about the transfer. I am a LOT more nervous than I thought I would be though :(
> 
> 
> 
> oneof14 said:
> 
> 
> Michelle, I wouldnt worry, ask your doctor and see what he says. I dont think you messed anything up!
> 
> Yay Pink so excited.
> 
> Thanks TTB, I've been taking coq10 for a while, I am hoping it helps with the quality of my eggies.
> 
> Lindsey, 1 more day!
> 
> AFM, went again this am and still basically the same, my smallest is now 8 and biggest is 16.5. I am seriously hoping to trigger this weekend or before. My dr. reduced my bravelle yesterday, so I am not sure what to expect today after my bloods come in.
> 
> Dsquid, are you still working out? How are you feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> One - very excited - this week went surprisingly really fast!
> 
> 
> 
> wantbabysoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lindsay18 said:
> 
> 
> Want- I just realized our numbers and dates are almost exact!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I know!! I hope we get our BFPs together too :)Click to expand...
> 
> That would be sooooo great!!!
> 
> As for me - I just got a call from one of the nurses. Of the 14 fertilized, only 4 (possibly 5) made it to the blast stage. I can't help but feel disappointed to be completely honest with you. IDK I guess I just thought because I had such high numbers retrieved and fertilized that I would have more to be frozen after the 2 that will be transferred tomorrow. Don't get me wrong, I am so excited and blessed to have those 4 or 5! I am just so very nervous about this process and it working. Thanks for listening to me vent, ladies xoxoClick to expand...

Linds - dont be dissappointed. RMA said that normally, only 15-30 percent make it to blast out of the fertilized numbers and thats standard. 4-5 is actually GREAT!!!! You will have 3 frosties on ice!


----------



## almosthere

Glad all is well and you are still on track with a healthy ivf cycle michelle-yay for 10!!!

Pink-what great news-I hope to see your bfp very soon!


----------



## Lindsay18

Thanks, J! - Yea my nurse just called me and said the exact same thing as you. I wish I would have known that before HAHA!! Super anxious about tomorrow now!


----------



## TTB

Pink Herbert - congrats on having 2 embies on board, hope they are snuggling in tight!

oneof14 - what dose of coq10 are you on?

michelle01 - glad they called you back and let you know it was fine

Lindsay18 - I can't remember what percentage usually make it to blast, but that sounds like a great result to me. 4 or 5 blasts is really great!


----------



## michelle01

Lindsay - Good luck tomorrow! I am sure you won't even need your frosties :)


----------



## oneof14

Lindsey, I know your discouraged, but at least you have some frosties (if needed) hoping you wont!!

Michelle, I am so anxious to hear!!!

TTB to be honest, I really dont know. A small dose and I take 4 a day. When I go home, I will look. They taste horrible though, I have to drink it w/coconut milk, so it kills the taste.. lol


----------



## michelle01

Got the call!! Out of 10 eggs retrieved, 7 matured and were fertlised!!! I am waiting for the nurse to call me about ET, but I bet it will be Sunday. I am so happy that I got that many :)


----------



## jchic

Michelle - WOOHOOO!!!!! Great news!!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

michelle01 said:


> Got the call!! Out of 10 eggs retrieved, 7 matured and were fertlised!!! I am waiting for the nurse to call me about ET, but I bet it will be Sunday. I am so happy that I got that many :)

Yes!!! So happy for you!!! That is such great news :)


----------



## nikkifrank

Update:
Transferred 2 good 5 day blasts on 8/7. We were able to freeze 2 blasts. Beta scheduled for 8/17.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Michelle. That's great news well done you :) 

Lindsay - don't be disappointed :) As all the other girls have said you only need one!

TTB - thanks :)

:dust: to all of us :)

Pink xx


----------



## Pink gerbera

Almost there - thanks, you too!! :dust: xx


----------



## oneof14

Michelle, I am over the moon for you, that is awesome!!!!


----------



## michelle01

Nikki - Have you tested at all? Sending lots of :dust: your way!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Nikki - awesome!!! Have you tested at home?


----------



## MoBaby

Michelle that's great!
Lindsay: that's a great amount of blasts!! My doc is happy if 30% make it. We only had 2 out of 14 cycle 1 and 3 out of 9 cycle 2 with the third being a bad blast. 
Nikki congrats when do you test?


----------



## almosthere

yay michelle and nikki!!!!


----------



## oneof14

Yay Nikki. When is your OTD?


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hi Ladies... Yay for everyone who has done their ER and ET I've been reading all the fert reports you guys have posted... They sound GREAT!!! I can't wait to see more BFPs in here!!

Thank you for all your kind words about my cousin. We still don't know what happened. There was a candlelight memorial for him last night and we will have a celebration of life this weekend. The whole family is still in shock.

I met with my RE yesterday to talk about my next cycle. I asked her about adding HGH because there were some egg quality issues so she said she would. I'm a little unsure because she has never used it before, I brought it up because of research I've been doing and a recommendation from someone on here. I hope I am doing everything I can/should be doing to make this next cycle successful.


----------



## oneof14

Just got my update, nurse said we are working w/6 good follies within the same range. My e2 is 1151 went up from yesterdays 859. I go back in tomorrow. I pray everything continues to be looking up.


----------



## wantbabysoon

michelle01 said:


> Got the call!! Out of 10 eggs retrieved, 7 matured and were fertlised!!! I am waiting for the nurse to call me about ET, but I bet it will be Sunday. I am so happy that I got that many :)

That is great!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Pink gerbera said:


> Hey girls
> 
> Gosh so much happens in a couple of days on here!
> 
> Michelle well done on your 10 eggs. I'm sure the ibuprofen won't do any harm at all :)
> 
> Lindsay how you feeling about your transfer? Excited??
> 
> AFM I now have a 4AA and a 3BB blastocyst on board! :dust:
> 
> I'm so pleased to have some frostiness too :) I didn't get such good blasto's or Amy frostiness last time so really hopeful. Keeping everything crossed!
> 
> Pink xx

You are PUPO!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lindsay18 said:


> Thanks, J! - Yea my nurse just called me and said the exact same thing as you. I wish I would have known that before HAHA!! Super anxious about tomorrow now!

How are you feeling about the ET tomorrow?? You will soon be PUPO...!!


----------



## Lindsay18

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Hi Ladies... Yay for everyone who has done their ER and ET I've been reading all the fert reports you guys have posted... They sound GREAT!!! I can't wait to see more BFPs in here!!
> 
> Thank you for all your kind words about my cousin. We still don't know what happened. There was a candlelight memorial for him last night and we will have a celebration of life this weekend. The whole family is still in shock.
> 
> I met with my RE yesterday to talk about my next cycle. I asked her about adding HGH because there were some egg quality issues so she said she would. I'm a little unsure because she has never used it before, I brought it up because of research I've been doing and a recommendation from someone on here. I hope I am doing everything I can/should be doing to make this next cycle successful.

BOMO - Such a sad and unexpected event about your cousin... This must be so hard for you :(

Does your RE know when your next cycle will be? Will you be moving on to IVF? Wishing you all the best!!


----------



## Lindsay18

oneof14 said:


> Just got my update, nurse said we are working w/6 good follies within the same range. My e2 is 1151 went up from yesterdays 859. I go back in tomorrow. I pray everything continues to be looking up.

YAY!! So excited for you! E2 sounds good! So happy they are all growing :)


----------



## michelle01

Bomo - I hope you get some answers about your cousin. And I hope that you get to start a new cycle soon :hugs:

One - YAY...that sounds really great and you will be triggering soon. I am so excited for you!!!

The tech called me, but really didn't tell me much other then to listen to my voicemail again today and expect a call from the nurse later today with a time for ET. They won't let me know if it will be Sunday until tomorrow. I hate the waiting; I just want my embies put back :)


----------



## jchic

One - nice! ER is right around the corner for you!


----------



## Lindsay18

wantbabysoon said:


> Lindsay18 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, J! - Yea my nurse just called me and said the exact same thing as you. I wish I would have known that before HAHA!! Super anxious about tomorrow now!
> 
> How are you feeling about the ET tomorrow?? You will soon be PUPO...!!Click to expand...

Hmmmm how am I feeling?? IDK if there is a description haha - nervous, anxious, excited, hopeful...all of those work. :wacko:


----------



## Lindsay18

michelle01 said:


> Bomo - I hope you get some answers about your cousin. And I hope that you get to start a new cycle soon :hugs:
> 
> One - YAY...that sounds really great and you will be triggering soon. I am so excited for you!!!
> 
> The tech called me, but really didn't tell me much other then to listen to my voicemail again today and expect a call from the nurse later today with a time for ET. They won't let me know if it will be Sunday until tomorrow. I hate the waiting; I just want my embies put back :)

Sunday would be awesome! So soon!! Hoping for you!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lindsay18 said:


> wantbabysoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lindsay18 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, J! - Yea my nurse just called me and said the exact same thing as you. I wish I would have known that before HAHA!! Super anxious about tomorrow now!
> 
> How are you feeling about the ET tomorrow?? You will soon be PUPO...!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm how am I feeling?? IDK if there is a description haha - nervous, anxious, excited, hopeful...all of those work. :wacko:Click to expand...

Tell me about it!! Although I meant pain physically from the ER... but yes so many emotions all at the same time!!


----------



## never2late70

Wow! So much to catch up on! :dohh:

Let me start by saying that my RE/FS needs to see at the very least 6 follicles over 17-18mm or he will cancel the cycle. Especially at my age (41) because if he only pulls out 6 eggs there is a high risk of none fertilizing :nope:My clinic also triggers after the majority are over 17- 18mm. He doesn't want to waste my money on such a low follicle count. I started out with 8 and ended up with 3 after 4 days of stims, but those 3 were a beautiful 19.5-19.5-20mm :thumbup: Come on IUI!! 

Michelle: So freaking happy for you! :happydance:

Oneof14: You are right on track darling! Try not too worry..ya right :dohh:

Lindsey: Congrats! That is great news and to be honest it makes me feel a little better about my RE/FS cancelling my IVF for having so little of follicles. There are women like you and countless others, who create a tons of eggies and are blessed to get only 5-6 good ones. I would have been crushed to have him pull out my 6 eggies and none make it... So happy for you.

Nikkifrank: Wahoo! :happydance:

There is so much more to respond, but I am at work, so just know that I am lurking and thinking about you all!

As for me: The day before yesterday I got so sick. Threw up for almost an hour and a half until I was left with dry heaves :nope: Felt perfectly fine before hand and after. So weird. Last night and today I have a total sweet tooth. Not like me at all. I have twinges in my right ovary. As hard as I try I cannot help but to symptom spot..lol 

Prayers and blessings,
~Angie :hugs:


----------



## oneof14

Bomo, I agree with Michelle in hoping they find some answers on your cousin and for your next cycle!

Michelle/Jess - I really hope trigger is soon and I am still anxious everytime I go in for b/w & u/s.


----------



## oneof14

Never, I do hope this IUI works for you this month. Your symtoms sound promising.

My FS/RE rules are the same w/IVF, he likes to see 6 mature follies or he will cancel. My last cycle was cancelled because although I did have 10 follies, the sizes were all over the place after 12 days of stims. He said he wanted to wait to see if the follies caught up. I did have a lead 20mm and a follow-up of 18, so we went with the IUI.


----------



## Lindsay18

never2late70 said:


> Wow! So much to catch up on! :dohh:
> 
> Let me start by saying that my RE/FS needs to see at the very least 6 follicles over 17-18mm or he will cancel the cycle. Especially at my age (41) because if he only pulls out 6 eggs there is a high risk of none fertilizing :nope:My clinic also triggers after the majority are over 17- 18mm. He doesn't want to waste my money on such a low follicle count. I started out with 8 and ended up with 3 after 4 days of stims, but those 3 were a beautiful 19.5-19.5-20mm :thumbup: Come on IUI!!
> 
> Michelle: So freaking happy for you! :happydance:
> 
> Oneof14: You are right on track darling! Try not too worry..ya right :dohh:
> 
> Lindsey: Congrats! That is great news and to be honest it makes me feel a little better about my RE/FS cancelling my IVF for having so little of follicles. There are women like you and countless others, who create a tons of eggies and are blessed to get only 5-6 good ones. I would have been crushed to have him pull out my 6 eggies and none make it... So happy for you.
> 
> Nikkifrank: Wahoo! :happydance:
> 
> There is so much more to respond, but I am at work, so just know that I am lurking and thinking about you all!
> 
> As for me: The day before yesterday I got so sick. Threw up for almost an hour and a half until I was left with dry heaves :nope: Felt perfectly fine before hand and after. So weird. Last night and today I have a total sweet tooth. Not like me at all. I have twinges in my right ovary. As hard as I try I cannot help but to symptom spot..lol
> 
> Prayers and blessings,
> ~Angie :hugs:

Angie - Thanks for the encouragement and I'm glad that it solidifies the reasoning of your doctor. I would have been disappointed by canceling it too, but reassured that it was for a good reason. Those are pretty good symptoms that you are spotting! Here's hoping everything is successful for you!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

I'm sorry for such a long post. I missed yesterday and it seems like a lot happened. I might have a quote with your name twice. 



oneof14 said:


> Jess, that's awesome!!!
> 
> MrsC, how are you feeling any more sickness?
> 
> AFM, when this morning for b/w & u/s I have 7 embies from 8-16mm. I hope I get to trigger sometimes this week. I will know more later, when I get the b/w results.

I'm feeling ok lately. Nothing horrible. Thank you for asking. 

Fx you get to trigger by the weekend. 



AndreaFlorida said:


> Well even though I went against the docs orders because of my too many follies I still didn't even catch one of the 8 eggies :(.....I am thinking I should have just gave myself the trigger shot b/c we have such a small chance of conceiving on our own :( ehhh...I think we are out of this for a long shot now. We don't have the money for the IVF and just things are going crap our way. Prayers are lovely but I believe our TTC journey is over for now. Thanks ladies for always supporting and being there when I just wanted a cry. I appreciate it and I wish all of you ladies the BEST :)

:hugs: I'm sorry to hear this. I wish you the best of luck in what ever happens. 



michelle01 said:


> One and jchic - Great reports from your scans!!!
> 
> Andrea - I am sorry and hope that things start to look up for you.
> 
> They got 10 eggs today! I am sore and so tired. Going to go rest and will catch up later.

Yay for 10 eggs!! 



Phantom710 said:


> Yay, I got this in my email last night :)
> 
> Birth Control pill Do not stop - Plan to continue on active birth control pills only at this time, (no sugar pills/no period). If you need refills please refill as needed.
> 8/26/12- Take last ACTIVE birth control pill and expect a period
> 08/31/12 Appt. -US/E2-If OK, start Estrogen
> 09/07/12 Appt.- US/E2-Lining check
> 09/14/12 Appt.- US/E2-Lining check
> 09/18/12-Possible Progesterone Start
> 09/21/12-Possible Embryo Transfer

Great news that you don't have to stop the BC just to start them again. Looks like things are still moving forward with everything. 



azlissie said:


> I am starting to feel a little more hopeful for this FET - the RE's office called with my progesterone results from yesterday and it was greater than 40. On my fresh round at this point it was under 20 and they had me double the PIO dose. This time they said everything looks great and I don't have to increase the PIO.
> 
> I've been trying to not think about this too much because I was really crushed when it didn't work in July. I'd been feeling pretty negative about the whole thing but now a small amount of hope is creeping in - I just wish I could fast forward to next week so I would know one way or the other!!

Fx for you!! 



Lindsay18 said:


> drsquid said:
> 
> 
> Jenn- it didn't feel real with the beta, or the scan. It is feeling a bit more real cause they move so much when i scan but... I thin I won't really believe it til they kick
> 
> How long after the ET is the beta? Did you get those pictures from that appointment?
> My ET is Thursday- just wondering how long I'll have to wait :)Click to expand...

Good luck tomorrow!! 



4everyoung said:


> Hey all-
> 
> My nurse called--I'm doing a 2 day transfer tomorrow...only 2 of 6 eggs were fertilized, so my dream of triplets is crushed (kidding--sort of!). Anyway, it wasn't the news I was hoping for, and I know the "it just takes one," but it's still frustrating. But--what can you do? Here's to hoping.
> Stacy
> 
> PS Why are people taking pain-killers? From the ER? Just curious :)

I hope the transfer goes well! There is still a chance for triplets if thats what you want. One could split. :winkwink:



wantbabysoon said:


> Good luck to everyone having transfer in the next couple days.. I have mine scheduled for Friday :)
> The pain meds were for ER, I wasn't even relieved with Tylenol and they had to give me Morphine through IV because I was in so much pain... I am still sore in my stomach but the real nightmare is the PIO shots... They hurt like hell... Does anyone else have soreness from the PIO shots..

Fx for Friday! Not much longer. 



MissAnnabelle said:


> My stomach was a total bruised mess during my cycle. My arms bruise badly from blood draw too. I hated wearing short sleeve because I felt like people thought I was a junkie or something. Six more days until I start injections again. I didn't ice last time, but will definitly try that this time - thanks for the advice :)

Yay for starting meds again soon. 



Stinas said:


> As for me....Should I be feeling any symptoms by now? Im getting nervous. My boobs have never really stopped hurting from the time I started the BCP's....only thing is I get crampy here and there and hot flashes lately....thats about it. I dont want to symptom spot, but Im getting worried it might not have worked.

I honestly didn't have many symptoms. I think I had more symptoms when things didn't work. What I did notice was waking up at odd hours of the night many nights in a row. My nips were killing me from 4dpo. Other than that I was just tired and had a few cramps. Fx that you get your BFP!! 



Pink gerbera said:


> AFM I now have a 4AA and a 3BB blastocyst on board! :dust:
> 
> I'm so pleased to have some frostiness too :) I didn't get such good blasto's or Amy frostiness last time so really hopeful. Keeping everything crossed!
> 
> Pink xx

Yay for being PUPO with twins!! What is your OTD? 



jchic said:


> AFM - have my scan tomorrow, grow follies grow!

Fx for your scan! 



Lindsay18 said:


> As for me - I just got a call from one of the nurses. Of the 14 fertilized, only 4 (possibly 5) made it to the blast stage. I can't help but feel disappointed to be completely honest with you. IDK I guess I just thought because I had such high numbers retrieved and fertilized that I would have more to be frozen after the 2 that will be transferred tomorrow. Don't get me wrong, I am so excited and blessed to have those 4 or 5! I am just so very nervous about this process and it working. Thanks for listening to me vent, ladies xoxo

The 4 or 5 you have will be more than you need. I'm sure it is hard to hear though. Everything will work out and you will get your BFP with those ones. Fx for tomorrow. 



michelle01 said:


> Got the call!! Out of 10 eggs retrieved, 7 matured and were fertlised!!! I am waiting for the nurse to call me about ET, but I bet it will be Sunday. I am so happy that I got that many :)

Yay for a great report!! 



nikkifrank said:


> Update:
> Transferred 2 good 5 day blasts on 8/7. We were able to freeze 2 blasts. Beta scheduled for 8/17.

Congrats on being PUPO with twins! Good luck on the beta. Are you testing before? 



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Hi Ladies... Yay for everyone who has done their ER and ET I've been reading all the fert reports you guys have posted... They sound GREAT!!! I can't wait to see more BFPs in here!!
> 
> Thank you for all your kind words about my cousin. We still don't know what happened. There was a candlelight memorial for him last night and we will have a celebration of life this weekend. The whole family is still in shock.
> 
> I met with my RE yesterday to talk about my next cycle. I asked her about adding HGH because there were some egg quality issues so she said she would. I'm a little unsure because she has never used it before, I brought it up because of research I've been doing and a recommendation from someone on here. I hope I am doing everything I can/should be doing to make this next cycle successful.

I truly hope the next cycle is it for you. :hugs: I hope you and your family can get some answers. 



never2late70 said:


> As for me: The day before yesterday I got so sick. Threw up for almost an hour and a half until I was left with dry heaves :nope: Felt perfectly fine before hand and after. So weird. Last night and today I have a total sweet tooth. Not like me at all. I have twinges in my right ovary. As hard as I try I cannot help but to symptom spot..lol
> 
> Prayers and blessings,
> ~Angie :hugs:

Fx for your IUI. Sorry to hear that you were so sick. Trying not to symptom spot can be very hard. I'm really hoping this is it for you. 

AFM~ I had my scan yesterday with the OB and saw both babies. The heartbeats are going strong and everything is looking great. I set up the scan for down syndrome testing and because I'm having twins it is a two hour scan! I didn't know those took that long. That is set for 9/14. I have my last visit/scan with the RE tomorrow. I'm a little sad. It's amazing how you feel when that time is up. 

To the rest of you ladies... I hope you all are doing well. :flower:


----------



## Lindsay18

Mrs. C - So exciting!!! Did they do any chromosome/genetic testing on the embryos before you had transfer ? Just wondering how that all works before/after transfer. Must be so amazing to see them on the screen and hear the heartbeats :)


----------



## never2late70

I have a quick minute in between patients so here I go:

MrsC: I bet that was the best moment ever seeing those two babies and their heart beats..my heart melts.

Jchic: Grow follies grow! 

Pinkalgebra: Wahoodle! :happydance:

Michelle: That is amazing news! 

Missannabelle: yay for getting started again!

Wantababysoon: I bet you must be so anxious for Friday.

4everyoung: Goodluck and God bless.

Azlissie: Praying for you dear.

Phantom: Again, what you're doing is amazing. yay for getting started.

Andreaflorida: My heart is broken for you. :cry:

DrSquid: How are those twins? Are you going to get a gender scan?

Gosh I hope I didn't leave anyone out..Thinking about you all.

ps..when is a good time to start taking hpt's ..lol :dohh: Today I am 5 days post transfer.

~Angie


----------



## MrsC8776

Lindsay18 said:


> Mrs. C - So exciting!!! Did they do any chromosome/genetic testing on the embryos before you had transfer ? Just wondering how that all works before/after transfer. Must be so amazing to see them on the screen and hear the heartbeats :)

Our situation took a big turn right as we were about to start IVF. We were fully out of pocket and something happened. Our financial situation took a big turn and we just couldn't do it. So we had to make a decision since my hubby has no sperm. We decided to do donor IUI. So no genetic testing but I do know a lot of medical history on the one we picked. It was amazing to see the heartbeats. We have seen them and actually heard them about 2 weeks ago. 



never2late70 said:


> I have a quick minute in between patients so here I go:
> 
> MrsC: I bet that was the best moment ever seeing those two babies and their heart beats..my heart melts.
> 
> Jchic: Grow follies grow!
> 
> Pinkalgebra: Wahoodle! :happydance:
> 
> Michelle: That is amazing news!
> 
> Missannabelle: yay for getting started again!
> 
> Wantababysoon: I bet you must be so anxious for Friday.
> 
> 4everyoung: Goodluck and God bless.
> 
> Azlissie: Praying for you dear.
> 
> Phantom: Again, what you're doing is amazing. yay for getting started.
> 
> Andreaflorida: My heart is broken for you. :cry:
> 
> DrSquid: How are those twins? Are you going to get a gender scan?
> 
> Gosh I hope I didn't leave anyone out..Thinking about you all.
> 
> ps..when is a good time to start taking hpt's ..lol :dohh: Today I am 5 days post transfer.
> 
> ~Angie

It truly was amazing! As for testing... I tested everyday. :blush: I wanted to test out the trigger and by 8pdo I had my true positive. 9dpo it was a for sure line on the tests.


----------



## 4everyoung

Hi All--

Nikki--congrats!

Michelle--good things are brewing ;0)

Lindsay--it's almost here!

AFM: The transfer went just swimmingly (no pun intended). They rate embryos on # of cells, % of fragmentation (0-5% A, 6-20% B, 21-50% C, 50% or more D--lower the %, the better), and quality of the shape (good, fair, poor--they said they rarely give a score of "good").

We had a 2 day transfer and our embryos were on the high side of cell division (good thing!). Our numbers were 4 cells, B, Fair & 3 cells, B, Fair...so it was all as good as we could expect! We had an ICSI and assisted hatching, so....here's to some attachment happening real soon! :0)

Thanks-
Stacy


----------



## never2late70

MrsC8776 said:


> Lindsay18 said:
> 
> 
> Mrs. C - So exciting!!! Did they do any chromosome/genetic testing on the embryos before you had transfer ? Just wondering how that all works before/after transfer. Must be so amazing to see them on the screen and hear the heartbeats :)
> 
> Our situation took a big turn right as we were about to start IVF. We were fully out of pocket and something happened. Our financial situation took a big turn and we just couldn't do it. So we had to make a decision since my hubby has no sperm. We decided to do donor IUI. So no genetic testing but I do know a lot of medical history on the one we picked. It was amazing to see the heartbeats. We have seen them and actually heard them about 2 weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> never2late70 said:
> 
> 
> I have a quick minute in between patients so here I go:
> 
> MrsC: I bet that was the best moment ever seeing those two babies and their heart beats..my heart melts.
> 
> Jchic: Grow follies grow!
> 
> Pinkalgebra: Wahoodle! :happydance:
> 
> Michelle: That is amazing news!
> 
> Missannabelle: yay for getting started again!
> 
> Wantababysoon: I bet you must be so anxious for Friday.
> 
> 4everyoung: Goodluck and God bless.
> 
> Azlissie: Praying for you dear.
> 
> Phantom: Again, what you're doing is amazing. yay for getting started.
> 
> Andreaflorida: My heart is broken for you. :cry:
> 
> DrSquid: How are those twins? Are you going to get a gender scan?
> 
> Gosh I hope I didn't leave anyone out..Thinking about you all.
> 
> ps..when is a good time to start taking hpt's ..lol :dohh: Today I am 5 days post transfer.
> 
> ~AngieClick to expand...
> 
> It truly was amazing! As for testing... I tested everyday. :blush: I wanted to test out the trigger and by 8pdo I had my true positive. 9dpo it was a for sure line on the tests.Click to expand...

So you're pregnant with twins from IUI?


----------



## Lindsay18

4everyoung said:


> Hi All--
> 
> Nikki--congrats!
> 
> Michelle--good things are brewing ;0)
> 
> Lindsay--it's almost here!
> 
> AFM: The transfer went just swimmingly (no pun intended). They rate embryos on # of cells, % of fragmentation (0-5% A, 6-20% B, 21-50% C, 50% or more D--lower the %, the better), and quality of the shape (good, fair, poor--they said they rarely give a score of "good").
> 
> We had a 2 day transfer and our embryos were on the high side of cell division (good thing!). Our numbers were 4 cells, B, Fair & 3 cells, B, Fair...so it was all as good as we could expect! We had an ICSI and assisted hatching, so....here's to some attachment happening real soon! :0)
> 
> Thanks-
> Stacy

Stacy - such awesome news! When did they say you are going in for your beta?!


----------



## michelle01

YAY Stacy for being PUPO!

Angie - I have my fingers crossed for you :) 

MrsC - How awesome to hear the hb's! It is such an amazing thing :)


----------



## 4everyoung

Lindsay18 said:


> 4everyoung said:
> 
> 
> Hi All--
> 
> Nikki--congrats!
> 
> Michelle--good things are brewing ;0)
> 
> Lindsay--it's almost here!
> 
> AFM: The transfer went just swimmingly (no pun intended). They rate embryos on # of cells, % of fragmentation (0-5% A, 6-20% B, 21-50% C, 50% or more D--lower the %, the better), and quality of the shape (good, fair, poor--they said they rarely give a score of "good").
> 
> We had a 2 day transfer and our embryos were on the high side of cell division (good thing!). Our numbers were 4 cells, B, Fair & 3 cells, B, Fair...so it was all as good as we could expect! We had an ICSI and assisted hatching, so....here's to some attachment happening real soon! :0)
> 
> Thanks-
> Stacy
> 
> Stacy - such awesome news! When did they say you are going in for your beta?!Click to expand...

8.27.12. So far away!!! :0)


----------



## Stinas

Pink gerbera - Yayy!! Good luck!!

Lindsay - Thats still really good!!! When it comes to male factor, the numbers are usually lower, no matter how many eggs. Yay for 4/5! Have you guys decided how many you would transfer?

michelle - Great news!!!!

nikkifrank - Congrats & good luck!!

never2late70 - Sounds promising!! 

4everyoung - Yay! Good luck!


I hope you are all right about the symptoms! I am getting scared to test! lol


----------



## Lindsay18

Stinas said:


> Pink gerbera - Yayy!! Good luck!!
> 
> Lindsay - Thats still really good!!! When it comes to male factor, the numbers are usually lower, no matter how many eggs. Yay for 4/5! Have you guys decided how many you would transfer?
> 
> michelle - Great news!!!!
> 
> nikkifrank - Congrats & good luck!!
> 
> never2late70 - Sounds promising!!
> 
> 4everyoung - Yay! Good luck!
> 
> 
> I hope you are all right about the symptoms! I am getting scared to test! lol

Thanks! We are part of a temperature study so we are transferring 2 :)


----------



## Stinas

Lindsay - Yay for :oneofeach:


----------



## oneof14

Stinas are you testing?? If not 5 more days until beta!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

4everyoung said:


> Lindsay18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4everyoung said:
> 
> 
> Hi All--
> 
> Nikki--congrats!
> 
> Michelle--good things are brewing ;0)
> 
> Lindsay--it's almost here!
> 
> AFM: The transfer went just swimmingly (no pun intended). They rate embryos on # of cells, % of fragmentation (0-5% A, 6-20% B, 21-50% C, 50% or more D--lower the %, the better), and quality of the shape (good, fair, poor--they said they rarely give a score of "good").
> 
> We had a 2 day transfer and our embryos were on the high side of cell division (good thing!). Our numbers were 4 cells, B, Fair & 3 cells, B, Fair...so it was all as good as we could expect! We had an ICSI and assisted hatching, so....here's to some attachment happening real soon! :0)
> 
> Thanks-
> Stacy
> 
> Stacy - such awesome news! When did they say you are going in for your beta?!Click to expand...
> 
> 8.27.12. So far away!!! :0)Click to expand...

AHHHH! LOL I was hoping sooner for you :) Keep yourself busy!! LOL


----------



## MrsC8776

4everyoung said:


> Hi All--
> 
> Nikki--congrats!
> 
> Michelle--good things are brewing ;0)
> 
> Lindsay--it's almost here!
> 
> AFM: The transfer went just swimmingly (no pun intended). They rate embryos on # of cells, % of fragmentation (0-5% A, 6-20% B, 21-50% C, 50% or more D--lower the %, the better), and quality of the shape (good, fair, poor--they said they rarely give a score of "good").
> 
> We had a 2 day transfer and our embryos were on the high side of cell division (good thing!). Our numbers were 4 cells, B, Fair & 3 cells, B, Fair...so it was all as good as we could expect! We had an ICSI and assisted hatching, so....here's to some attachment happening real soon! :0)
> 
> Thanks-
> Stacy

Yay for being PUPO with twins!! 



never2late70 said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lindsay18 said:
> 
> 
> Mrs. C - So exciting!!! Did they do any chromosome/genetic testing on the embryos before you had transfer ? Just wondering how that all works before/after transfer. Must be so amazing to see them on the screen and hear the heartbeats :)
> 
> Our situation took a big turn right as we were about to start IVF. We were fully out of pocket and something happened. Our financial situation took a big turn and we just couldn't do it. So we had to make a decision since my hubby has no sperm. We decided to do donor IUI. So no genetic testing but I do know a lot of medical history on the one we picked. It was amazing to see the heartbeats. We have seen them and actually heard them about 2 weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> never2late70 said:
> 
> 
> I have a quick minute in between patients so here I go:
> 
> MrsC: I bet that was the best moment ever seeing those two babies and their heart beats..my heart melts.
> 
> Jchic: Grow follies grow!
> 
> Pinkalgebra: Wahoodle! :happydance:
> 
> Michelle: That is amazing news!
> 
> Missannabelle: yay for getting started again!
> 
> Wantababysoon: I bet you must be so anxious for Friday.
> 
> 4everyoung: Goodluck and God bless.
> 
> Azlissie: Praying for you dear.
> 
> Phantom: Again, what you're doing is amazing. yay for getting started.
> 
> Andreaflorida: My heart is broken for you. :cry:
> 
> DrSquid: How are those twins? Are you going to get a gender scan?
> 
> Gosh I hope I didn't leave anyone out..Thinking about you all.
> 
> ps..when is a good time to start taking hpt's ..lol :dohh: Today I am 5 days post transfer.
> 
> ~AngieClick to expand...
> 
> It truly was amazing! As for testing... I tested everyday. :blush: I wanted to test out the trigger and by 8pdo I had my true positive. 9dpo it was a for sure line on the tests.Click to expand...
> 
> So you're pregnant with twins from IUI?Click to expand...

Thats correct! 50 mg of Clomid and IUI. 3 eggs released and here we are. :winkwink:


----------



## 4everyoung

Nausea from Valium? Anyone?


----------



## never2late70

MrsC: That just made my day! :happydance:

4Everyoung: I have taken 5-10mg of valium before and have never gotten sick. Just totally relaxed. Now vicodin or any other narcs forget about it..I'd be puking for hours. :nope:

~Angie


----------



## MrsC8776

never2late70 said:


> MrsC: That just made my day! :happydance:
> 
> 4Everyoung: I have taken 5-10mg of valium before and have never gotten sick. Just totally relaxed. Now vicodin or any other narcs forget about it..I'd be puking for hours. :nope:
> 
> ~Angie

I'm glad! IUI does work sometimes. Just don't give up. :hugs:


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi everyone - just stalking .. In my tww!


----------



## never2late70

notoptimistic said:


> Hi everyone - just stalking .. In my tww!

Good luck! Stay busy! :happydance:


----------



## Lindsay18

notoptimistic said:


> Hi everyone - just stalking .. In my tww!

YAY!! Exciting :) Can't wait to hear about your BFP!


----------



## notoptimistic

I'm worried because I have no symptoms yet .. Two days past my 5 day transfer.. I've read a lot online that at this point a lot of ppl get implantation cramping. No symptoms for me except leftover bloating from ER.


----------



## Lindsay18

notoptimistic said:


> I'm worried because I have no symptoms yet .. Two days past my 5 day transfer.. I've read a lot online that at this point a lot of ppl get implantation cramping. No symptoms for me except leftover bloating from ER.

Don't over think! Everyone is different, girl. Positive thoughts your way!!


----------



## Stinas

One - I was going to test tom, but I think it might be a bit early...maybe fri or sat. 

notoptimistic - I am 4dpt and I have slight cramping here and there, nothing crazy....boobs never stopped being sore from the BCP's. I think everyone is different though. I read some people had no symptoms at all. So dont worry...im worried as well lol


----------



## drsquid

oy so far behind. i read this thread before i went home from night shift and then you people exploded. 

linds- yay on 4-5 as hard as that is, that is great .

yay pupo people

yay almost er people

gender scan- nope dont want one. dont wanna know. canceled my nuchal scan cause i plan on doing amnio regardless so.. there was no point. 

notop- although you read all that online,. implantation ANYTHING is incredibly rare. the main theme i think you will hear symptomwise from people who got their bfp is... nothing. i too felt tired, that was it. i can tell you it hit me hard 2 days after 5dt so that likely is when they implanted but.. i also switched from pio to crinone that day so who knows,.


----------



## Jenn76

Hi Ladies! So much going on in the last 24 hours here. So hard to keep up. Going to be a long post.

*DrSquid:* I'm so jealous that you can scan at work. My first scan isn't for three more weeks. I'm dying to know how many are in there. And you are right I still don't feel pregnant but that's not such a bad thing.

*Stacy:* Congrats on being PUPO!! :happydance: Remember quality over quantity and your quality sounds great! 

*Wantbaby:* Good Luck on Friday!!I am on the vaginal progesterone like others, I hope you can switch it is much easier.

*MissAnabelle: *Yeah for getting started again! :happydance:

*Stinas:* I didn't feel anything until 4dp5dt and it was fuller, heavier feeling boobs. And till now 16dp5dt that is still all I have for symptoms besides the occasional sensitivity to smells. Are you going to test? I got my BFP at 5dp5dt.

*Pink:* Congrats on being PUPO!!! :happydance:

*Jchic:* Good luck tomorrow!

*Lindsay:* 4 or 5 blasts are fantastic, I've seen people have close to 40 eggs retrieved and end up with only two to transfer and no frosties. These two are going to work for you so those frosties will be waiting for your next child to be used. Good Luck tomorrow! 

*Michelle:* Congrats on 7 fertilizing!! :happydance:

*Nikki:* Congrats on being PUPO!!! :happydance: Good Luck with your Beta!! 

*One:* Your progress sounds great they wouldn't reduce your Bravelle if they weren't happy with your results. I took Bravelle too and got increased twice by day 8 of stimms I was taking 4 vials and stayed at that until day 11. Good Luck Tomorrow! 

*Angie:* Those symptoms sound like a BFP to me!!! I'm not sure with IUI but I think 10-12 days after for testing.

*MrsC:* Glad to hear your scan went well. I had no idea a scan could take that long either. Great Pics, I didn't see you cyst, is it gone??

*Notoptomistic:* Congrats on being PUPO! I never had implanting cramps. My only sign that it worked before the positive hpt was with my boobs. Other then that really nothing and I am pregnant. So don't worry over symptoms not everyone gets them. 

*BOMO:* I hope you can get a plan to start again soon. :hugs: 

*AFM:* Finally 16dp5dt and I have my official BFP from my clinic. Beta came back at 4675. I compared it to others at my clinic (1449, 1455, 1791, 1950, and 3700) all 16dp5dt and all singleton results. So I am thinking both embries took :happydance: or we have a strong baby. Although my nurse wouldn't comment she said it was quite high and when I asked about OBGYN's she said to wait until my ultrasound to see how many are there because with multiples they will recommend I stay with them or go to someone that specializes with multiples. We are praying for twins. My ultra sound is three weeks from today, this wait will be worse then the damn 16 days for beta.


----------



## Kelly9

^ mine was 6789 at 21dpo and its just one strong baby, but I think it can go either way for you, can't wait to find out!


----------



## oneof14

Aw Jenn that's fabulous! Can't wait for your sono! thank you, I so hope your right about my cycle!


----------



## wantbabysoon

I have a quick question for the girls who had their ER recently... How long does the discomfort last? I feel much better than the day of ER but there is a constant lingering pain.. Is that normal?


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lindsay - Good luck for tomorrow! Can't wait to get an update from you


----------



## MrsC8776

notoptimistic said:


> Hi everyone - just stalking .. In my tww!

:hi: welcome! I'll still add you to the front page if you would like. Either way good luck!! 



Jenn76 said:


> *MrsC:* Glad to hear your scan went well. I had no idea a scan could take that long either. Great Pics, I didn't see you cyst, is it gone??
> 
> *AFM:* Finally 16dp5dt and I have my official BFP from my clinic. Beta came back at 4675. I compared it to others at my clinic (1449, 1455, 1791, 1950, and 3700) all 16dp5dt and all singleton results. So I am thinking both embries took :happydance: or we have a strong baby. Although my nurse wouldn't comment she said it was quite high and when I asked about OBGYN's she said to wait until my ultrasound to see how many are there because with multiples they will recommend I stay with them or go to someone that specializes with multiples. We are praying for twins. My ultra sound is three weeks from today, this wait will be worse then the damn 16 days for beta.

Thank you! I got so excited about the babies I forgot to mention that anywhere. :dohh: The cyst is still there and still pretty large. From what she saw it shrank 1mm. I'm going to have the RE double check tomorrow and let me know what he sees. At the moment I still trust him more than a tech. :blush: I need to get over that very quickly.

Looks like a great beta!! Congrats again! At 20dpo my beta (in the stupid ER ) was 4202. Anything is possible so you could have twins in there! I can't wait for you to find out! They waited so long for your beta. Will you have another one to see how fast it is doubling? I will keep my fingers crossed for twins for you since you want them so badly. :winkwink:


----------



## TTB

michelle01 - yay for 7 embies!

nikkifrank - not long now til beta, have you poas yet?

BabyOnMyOwn - do you know when you are cycling again? My FS added hgh for my next cycle starting early next week, I'm hoping it helps improve my quality too

Lindsay18 - good luck for ET tomorroMrsC - I'm so glad your scan went well, I bet you cant wait for your next scan where they start looking like actual babies and not a blob :)

never2late70 - I usually start 10 days past ER or IUI although don't be disappointed if it comes back negative at that point as it can still turn positive later. I also found my smu was stronger than my fmu.

4everyoung - congrats on being PUPO!

notoptimistic - hope the wait isn't too bad for you! Having no symptoms is completely normal, everyone is different. I had more symptoms in all the months trying on our own that we're unsuccessful and very little symptoms from our ivf cycles where we got a BFP. In my first cycle I was actually feeling great, no longer tired, bloating had gone down and I though for sure it was going to be negative but I was wrong.

Jen76 - I bet you have twinnies in there, congrats on your strong beta hun!

wantbabysoon - I had discomfort on the day of ER and was feeling much better the day after. Perhaps if it is still not getting better you should call the clinic?


----------



## drsquid

jenn- how exciting. cant wait til your scan. 

want- hope you feel better soon

mrsc- sorry about the cyst sticking around

afm- went to the gym today. it was fab. body didnt totally cooperate (had to stop when we got to shoulders, but only missed shoulders and abs) cause i was way too short of breath (hard to make myself not push through). oh and put a video in my sig =)


----------



## oneof14

Omg squid,I love the video!!!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Jenn huge congrats! I recon you have twins with those numbers :)

Want baby soon - I was kinda sore for a couple of days. It was just like I'd pulled a muscle in my tummy that really hurt when I moved!

Pink xx


----------



## bubumaci

wantbabysoon said:


> I have a quick question for the girls who had their ER recently... How long does the discomfort last? I feel much better than the day of ER but there is a constant lingering pain.. Is that normal?

Hi :wave: I actually had discomfort until pretty much the day of the transfer. In the mornings I would be OK and as the day progressed, sitting would become more uncomfortable, because I would swell up and bloat. By the evening, I would be in quite a bit of discomfort. So it was roughly (or just under) a week. At the time of the transfer, they first used the u/s to check the positioning of my uterus and it totally hurt, when he looked left - my ovary was still very very swollen. So - unless you are really in pain or gaining weight very much, I don't think you need to worry :hugs:


----------



## Lindsay18

Morning ladies!!
Congrats Jenn!!!

Want- it took me several days with a lingering pain. It would always get better but still constantly hurt. Just weigh yourself every morning. 

Thank you everyone for your encouragement!! We are on our way right now to have our 2 embies transferred. I'm also doing the laser acupuncture to help with the implantation. So excited. I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Good luck Lindsay, you'll soon be PUPO :)

Can't wait to hear how it went....


----------



## Jenn76

MrsC: great that it is shrinking! Let's hope that continues. Just one beta and one scan for me. They don't believe in the doubling check. At first I was upset but now I'm fine with it. I'm just hoping for twins since my reserves were low this time and I'm not getting any younger. I'm afraid this may be my only chance and I want two kids. In any case I will be happy.



wantbabysoon said:


> I have a quick question for the girls who had their ER recently... How long does the discomfort last? I feel much better than the day of ER but there is a constant lingering pain.. Is that normal?

I was gimped for 3 days. The day after was the worst the the next day a bit better and then the last day I was off work and rested so by the fourth day back to normal.



Kelly9 said:


> ^ mine was 6789 at 21dpo and its just one strong baby, but I think it can go either way for you, can't wait to find out!

Looking at betabase the range is huge but you are really at the high end only 235 out of 3166 got Above 4750. Your bean is super stong like his/her momma. One thing I know is it is impossible to go by beta to figure out what you have. I guess it all depends on so much. When fertilization occurred, when implanting occurred, when you started emitting HCG..... You also got a BFP faster then most so your little bean wanted it's presence known, maybe an angel was looking out over you. I think that my lost loved ones are looking over me. 

So how have you been feeling? Any movement on the house sale? Anymore gallbladder issue?


----------



## michelle01

MrsC - glad the cyst is shrinking; that has to be a relief. Will they do anything for it or just watch it for now?

Squid - AWESOME video! Looks like baby A is quiet active in there :)

Wantbaby - I am still sore and today is two days after my ER. I was so sore last night I ended up taking vicoden before bed. I am still cramping today, but no weight gain. And now I am back at work so I am sure it is going to hurt more from the sitting.

Jenn - GREAT beta!!! I hate the waiting part. I know the 2ww is going to kill me.

Lindsay - GOOD LUCK on your transfer...you will be PUPO today!!!!

I am tentatively scheduled for tomorrow for a 3 day transfer, but depending on how my embryo's are doing today, they may change it to a 5 day. As of 5pm last night they were still all going strong :)


----------



## jchic

Michelle - fingers crossed for you!
Linds - good luck today!

How is everyone else doing?

Went for my scan today and we have:

4 at 11
2 at 12
1 at 13
13 under 10

Estimated ER may be Tues or Weds. Looks like they are growing at 1mm a day, right on track!


----------



## drsquid

Jchic- looks good. I had a bunch of small ones and they caught up


----------



## Lindsay18

Hey ladies!!!
Transfer went great!! We had SOOO many good omens- my doctor was the one to actually do the transfer, our wedding song came in right before we went in, etc!!!
It turns out it wasn't 4-5 that made it to the blast stage. It was 10!!! So we had 2 transferred and 8 frozen:) We had the chromosome testing done and they were all confirmed chromosomally normal!!

The 2 that we had transferred were 5BB and 6BB 
We are thrilled with the results and thank you so much for the good luck wishes and support!


----------



## notoptimistic

Lindsay - that's amazing! I'm surprised they let you do two blastocysts with so many making it to day 5! They only let me do one but I have 13 in the freezer.


----------



## drsquid

All 11 of mine made it to blast. Used 2 froze 4. The rest weren't apparently up to snuff. Both I put back stuck

Linds- congrats :)


----------



## TTB

drsquid - awesome video! So cute to see them moving around

Lindsay18 - what a wonderful result for you! 8 frosties, wow, I bet you won't be needing them for a few years at least :) Congrats on being PUPO! When will you be testing?


----------



## almosthere

Lindsay-SO happy for you-I believe everything happens for a reason and that you truly just may be getting your BFP due to your good omens, ahhh!!! And what good news about the loads of frosties you got!! congrats =)

jchic-glad to hear the good news as well!!!

yay michelle-getting so close to the end of your hard work with your IVF cycle!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

notoptimistic said:


> Lindsay - that's amazing! I'm surprised they let you do two blastocysts with so many making it to day 5! They only let me do one but I have 13 in the freezer.

I did 2 because I was part of a temperature study so they have to put 2 back:) I lucked out lol


----------



## notoptimistic

that's awesome.. you are lucky... if I have to do a FET I will see if I can do two. I would think they would let me because FET's have a lower success rate.


----------



## michelle01

Jchic - Those numbers look great!! Grow follies grow!!! So happy everything is progressing on track for you :)

Lindsay - That is amazing; stick little beans :) When will you test and when is your OTD?


----------



## Pink gerbera

Yey Lindsay what fabulous news!! 

Welcome to PUPO :)

:dust: 

Pink xxx


----------



## 4everyoung

Lindsay18 said:


> Hey ladies!!!
> Transfer went great!! We had SOOO many good omens- my doctor was the one to actually do the transfer, our wedding song came in right before we went in, etc!!!
> It turns out it wasn't 4-5 that made it to the blast stage. It was 10!!! So we had 2 transferred and 8 frozen:) We had the chromosome testing done and they were all confirmed chromosomally normal!!
> 
> The 2 that we had transferred were 5BB and 6BB
> We are thrilled with the results and thank you so much for the good luck wishes and support!

Congratulations, Lindsay! Those are all great signs & "grades" for your embries. I can't believe they told you only 4/5 and it's 10...that's amazing! Great work :0)


----------



## jchic

Awesome Lindsay!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

notoptimistic said:


> that's awesome.. you are lucky... if I have to do a FET I will see if I can do two. I would think they would let me because FET's have a lower success rate.

I would hope they would let you. Yea, it was a great study - covered all of the cost of the chromosome testing too :) I don't see why they wouldn't let you.



michelle01 said:


> Jchic - Those numbers look great!! Grow follies grow!!! So happy everything is progressing on track for you :)
> 
> Lindsay - That is amazing; stick little beans :) When will you test and when is your OTD?

My OTD is next Friday, 8/24. I haven't decided if I am going to test at home or not. I don't want to give myself incorrect info. How long after should I wait??



4everyoung said:


> Lindsay18 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!!!
> Transfer went great!! We had SOOO many good omens- my doctor was the one to actually do the transfer, our wedding song came in right before we went in, etc!!!
> It turns out it wasn't 4-5 that made it to the blast stage. It was 10!!! So we had 2 transferred and 8 frozen:) We had the chromosome testing done and they were all confirmed chromosomally normal!!
> 
> The 2 that we had transferred were 5BB and 6BB
> We are thrilled with the results and thank you so much for the good luck wishes and support!
> 
> Congratulations, Lindsay! Those are all great signs & "grades" for your embries. I can't believe they told you only 4/5 and it's 10...that's amazing! Great work :0)Click to expand...

I can't believe that either!! IDK why that was the case, but it was LOL. I was like " are you sure?! " haha. It's just so surreal right now...


----------



## almosthere

Okay ladies-what is PUPO??? Something with after the transfer but what exactly....lol


----------



## michelle01

Lindsay - They say the trigger shot is usually gone after the 10th day you inject it, given that you did 10,000 units (1,000 unit per day). Some girls test the day before or day of their OTD; at least so they know what to expect from the beta.

Last cycle I tested my trigger out, but I had to give myself booster shots of Hcg, which I will do again this cycle, so it was harder for me to know if I get a false positive. I always had a positive last cycle, and it ended up positive but with not the ending I hoped for. This time I am more skeptical; my last booster shot is 8/23 and after 4 days should be gone. My OTD will be 8/31, but I could test 8/27 or 8/28..just more nervous this time around.


----------



## michelle01

almosthere said:


> Okay ladies-what is PUPO??? Something with after the transfer but what exactly....lol

It means Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise :)


----------



## almosthere

oooo I like that!! =)


----------



## Lindsay18

almosthere said:


> Okay ladies-what is PUPO??? Something with after the transfer but what exactly....lol

Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise (dont' feel stupid - I had to look it up yesterday hahaha!!!)


----------



## Lindsay18

michelle01 said:


> Lindsay - They say the trigger shot is usually gone after the 10th day you inject it, given that you did 10,000 units (1,000 unit per day). Some girls test the day before or day of their OTD; at least so they know what to expect from the beta.
> 
> Last cycle I tested my trigger out, but I had to give myself booster shots of Hcg, which I will do again this cycle, so it was harder for me to know if I get a false positive. I always had a positive last cycle, and it ended up positive but with not the ending I hoped for. This time I am more skeptical; my last booster shot is 8/23 and after 4 days should be gone. My OTD will be 8/31, but I could test 8/27 or 8/28..just more nervous this time around.

Oh good to know, Michelle - thanks! I'm so sorry about your results last time :(. Definitely sending all me positivity your way :)! How often do you give yourself the booster shots? For how long?


----------



## michelle01

Lindsay - I am definitely more skeptical this time; even if my beta is positive, I won't feel comfortable until I hear a heartbeat! I have to do 2,500 units of Hcg tomorrow, on 8/20 and 8/23. However I think they bring me in for a scan first to see the size of my ovaries and that determines if I do the boosters. I will definitely tomorrow, but the other days are up in the air right now. Last cycle I had to do all three of them.


----------



## Lindsay18

michelle01 said:


> Lindsay - I am definitely more skeptical this time; even if my beta is positive, I won't feel comfortable until I hear a heartbeat! I have to do 2,500 units of Hcg tomorrow, on 8/20 and 8/23. However I think they bring me in for a scan first to see the size of my ovaries and that determines if I do the boosters. I will definitely tomorrow, but the other days are up in the air right now. Last cycle I had to do all three of them.

Oh ok! I don't blame you for being skeptical at all. You can breath a huge sigh of relief when you hear the heartbeat!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lindsey - grats on being PUPO! Hope they stick for you! 

To everyone else that got a bfp congrats! I've been away during my TWW and missed a lot. For those that are waiting to have ER or ET best of luck to you all! 

AFM - 10dpiui today I tested this morning and it was negative. I'm not disappointed because after 4 IUI's that were all negative I didn't really expect the 5th one to work. Now I'm just going to sit back, relax and wait for AF and then move onto the next IUI. After this last one we'll be doing the IVF so I'm pretty sure that will be in October.


----------



## almosthere

I hope it is just too early to test for you, but if not, FX this last IUI will work for you!


----------



## MoBaby

Lindsay!! 8 frosties! I'm jealous! Lol. I never got any :(

Jenn: your beta is fantastic!! I bet both took!!! :)


----------



## wantbabysoon

notoptimistic said:


> Hi everyone - just stalking .. In my tww!

Good luck! When is your beta?


----------



## wantbabysoon

drsquid said:


> jenn- how exciting. cant wait til your scan.
> 
> want- hope you feel better soon
> 
> mrsc- sorry about the cyst sticking around
> 
> afm- went to the gym today. it was fab. body didnt totally cooperate (had to stop when we got to shoulders, but only missed shoulders and abs) cause i was way too short of breath (hard to make myself not push through). oh and put a video in my sig =)

Thanks!
Your video made me all teary! So happy for you :)


----------



## wantbabysoon

Pink gerbera said:


> Jenn huge congrats! I recon you have twins with those numbers :)
> 
> Want baby soon - I was kinda sore for a couple of days. It was just like I'd pulled a muscle in my tummy that really hurt when I moved!
> 
> Pink xx

Yeah I feel the same... Hopefully it will be all fine by next week


----------



## wantbabysoon

bubumaci said:


> wantbabysoon said:
> 
> 
> I have a quick question for the girls who had their ER recently... How long does the discomfort last? I feel much better than the day of ER but there is a constant lingering pain.. Is that normal?
> 
> Hi :wave: I actually had discomfort until pretty much the day of the transfer. In the mornings I would be OK and as the day progressed, sitting would become more uncomfortable, because I would swell up and bloat. By the evening, I would be in quite a bit of discomfort. So it was roughly (or just under) a week. At the time of the transfer, they first used the u/s to check the positioning of my uterus and it totally hurt, when he looked left - my ovary was still very very swollen. So - unless you are really in pain or gaining weight very much, I don't think you need to worry :hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah.. my pain has gone down a lot but there is a lingering discomfort... My weight has been constant so I think I should be ok.


----------



## Jenn76

drsquid said:


> jenn- how exciting. cant wait til your scan.
> 
> want- hope you feel better soon
> 
> mrsc- sorry about the cyst sticking around
> 
> afm- went to the gym today. it was fab. body didnt totally cooperate (had to stop when we got to shoulders, but only missed shoulders and abs) cause i was way too short of breath (hard to make myself not push through). oh and put a video in my sig =)

Love the video!! I want one!!



michelle01 said:


> MrsC - glad the cyst is shrinking; that has to be a relief. Will they do anything for it or just watch it for now?
> 
> Squid - AWESOME video! Looks like baby A is quiet active in there :)
> 
> Wantbaby - I am still sore and today is two days after my ER. I was so sore last night I ended up taking vicoden before bed. I am still cramping today, but no weight gain. And now I am back at work so I am sure it is going to hurt more from the sitting.
> 
> Jenn - GREAT beta!!! I hate the waiting part. I know the 2ww is going to kill me.
> 
> Lindsay - GOOD LUCK on your transfer...you will be PUPO today!!!!
> 
> I am tentatively scheduled for tomorrow for a 3 day transfer, but depending on how my embryo's are doing today, they may change it to a 5 day. As of 5pm last night they were still all going strong :)

Michelle they did the same thing with me and in the end we went to day 5 so it worked. If it is tomorrow Good Luck.



jchic said:


> Michelle - fingers crossed for you!
> Linds - good luck today!
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> Went for my scan today and we have:
> 
> 4 at 11
> 2 at 12
> 1 at 13
> 13 under 10
> 
> Estimated ER may be Tues or Weds. Looks like they are growing at 1mm a day, right on track!

Those numbers sound great!!! Congrats!!!



Lindsay18 said:


> Hey ladies!!!
> Transfer went great!! We had SOOO many good omens- my doctor was the one to actually do the transfer, our wedding song came in right before we went in, etc!!!
> It turns out it wasn't 4-5 that made it to the blast stage. It was 10!!! So we had 2 transferred and 8 frozen:) We had the chromosome testing done and they were all confirmed chromosomally normal!!
> 
> The 2 that we had transferred were 5BB and 6BB
> We are thrilled with the results and thank you so much for the good luck wishes and support!

Lindsay this is excellent news, congrats!!! PUPO!!!! :happydance: When I went in for my transfer I thought everything was going wrong. Started with my husband being called away for work and unable to come with me. Then the doctor was late. And then the clock stopped in the tranfer room. I was scared these were all bad signs but maybe it was all good omens. So I bet you get a BFP too!



ashknowsbest said:


> Lindsey - grats on being PUPO! Hope they stick for you!
> 
> To everyone else that got a bfp congrats! I've been away during my TWW and missed a lot. For those that are waiting to have ER or ET best of luck to you all!
> 
> AFM - 10dpiui today I tested this morning and it was negative. I'm not disappointed because after 4 IUI's that were all negative I didn't really expect the 5th one to work. Now I'm just going to sit back, relax and wait for AF and then move onto the next IUI. After this last one we'll be doing the IVF so I'm pretty sure that will be in October.

Sorry Ash, still might be early. October isn't far off so at least you won't be waiting much longer. But I still hope this cycle of IUI or the next works!


----------



## wantbabysoon

michelle01 said:


> MrsC - glad the cyst is shrinking; that has to be a relief. Will they do anything for it or just watch it for now?
> 
> Squid - AWESOME video! Looks like baby A is quiet active in there :)
> 
> Wantbaby - I am still sore and today is two days after my ER. I was so sore last night I ended up taking vicoden before bed. I am still cramping today, but no weight gain. And now I am back at work so I am sure it is going to hurt more from the sitting.
> 
> Jenn - GREAT beta!!! I hate the waiting part. I know the 2ww is going to kill me.
> 
> Lindsay - GOOD LUCK on your transfer...you will be PUPO today!!!!
> 
> I am tentatively scheduled for tomorrow for a 3 day transfer, but depending on how my embryo's are doing today, they may change it to a 5 day. As of 5pm last night they were still all going strong :)

The things we do!! Michelle hope you feel better soon too!


----------



## wantbabysoon

jchic said:


> Michelle - fingers crossed for you!
> Linds - good luck today!
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> Went for my scan today and we have:
> 
> 4 at 11
> 2 at 12
> 1 at 13
> 13 under 10
> 
> Estimated ER may be Tues or Weds. Looks like they are growing at 1mm a day, right on track!

Yay! The smaller ones catch up faster after the trigger!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lindsay18 said:


> Hey ladies!!!
> Transfer went great!! We had SOOO many good omens- my doctor was the one to actually do the transfer, our wedding song came in right before we went in, etc!!!
> It turns out it wasn't 4-5 that made it to the blast stage. It was 10!!! So we had 2 transferred and 8 frozen:) We had the chromosome testing done and they were all confirmed chromosomally normal!!
> 
> The 2 that we had transferred were 5BB and 6BB
> We are thrilled with the results and thank you so much for the good luck wishes and support!

Yay Lindsay! That is great news! Just take it easy now for the next few days so your little ones can snuggle in and get comfy :)


----------



## oneof14

So ladies, another day, another u/s & more b/w, my biggest is now 22mm (I think they are going to forefit that one), I called my nurse this morning b/c I still dont have my HCG shot (incompetance between my insurance & RE's office). I said in case I need it for tonight and I guess she looked at my follies and was like, not tonight. 

Im a little bummed and I am praying for tomorrow. This waiting game is a killer.


----------



## oneof14

Lindsey, that is some awesome embies you got there! WOW!

Congrats on being pupo!!!


----------



## michelle01

One - The waiting game does stink! Hoping you trigger soon :)

I got my call, scheduled for a day 5 transfer for Sunday!!! :yipee: All seven embies are going strong...I am so happy! Just pray now that I get a sticky one!


----------



## Lindsay18

oneof14 said:


> So ladies, another day, another u/s & more b/w, my biggest is now 22mm (I think they are going to forefit that one), I called my nurse this morning b/c I still dont have my HCG shot (incompetance between my insurance & RE's office). I said in case I need it for tonight and I guess she looked at my follies and was like, not tonight.
> 
> Im a little bummed and I am praying for tomorrow. This waiting game is a killer.

Waiting STINKS!!! Really hoping it's tomorrow for you!!



michelle01 said:


> One - The waiting game does stink! Hoping you trigger soon :)
> 
> I got my call, scheduled for a day 5 transfer for Sunday!!! :yipee: All seven embies are going strong...I am so happy! Just pray now that I get a sticky one!

Yay Michelle!!! That is so awesome congrats!!


----------



## oneof14

Thanks Ladies!

Michelle, that is awesome!! I am hoping I go in for ER on Sunday!

Jess, the numbers sound great!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Great news Michelle!


----------



## jchic

YAY Michelle! 
wantbaby - tomorrow is the big day!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Wantbaby- so awesome we are just a day apart! I am so excited for you for tomorrow!! Update ASAP!!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lindsay18 said:


> Wantbaby- so awesome we are just a day apart! I am so excited for you for tomorrow!! Update ASAP!!!

Yep can't wait for tomorrow... Little nervous about the grades of the embies!!


----------



## Lindsay18

wantbabysoon said:


> Lindsay18 said:
> 
> 
> Wantbaby- so awesome we are just a day apart! I am so excited for you for tomorrow!! Update ASAP!!!
> 
> Yep can't wait for tomorrow... Little nervous about the grades of the embies!!Click to expand...

Did they tell you yet? I was super worried too.


----------



## oneof14

Good luck Wantbaby!!!

AFM, got update no tigger today, but she said most likely tomorrow. My e2 is 1610 up from yesterdays 1151 and my follies are r)18.5, 15.5 & l) 14, 22, 17 & 15.5 - she said there are ones that are 13 that they may catch up that is why they are waiting another day.


----------



## jchic

One - nice update! So trigger tomorrow and then ER when? Sunday? Are you also on ganarelix to prevent O?


----------



## michelle01

oneof14 said:


> Good luck Wantbaby!!!
> 
> AFM, got update no tigger today, but she said most likely tomorrow. My e2 is 1610 up from yesterdays 1151 and my follies are r)18.5, 15.5 & l) 14, 22, 17 & 15.5 - she said there are ones that are 13 that they may catch up that is why they are waiting another day.

YAY One!!! I am so happy for you, this cycle has turned out to be a very good one so far for you :happydance:


----------



## MrsC8776

Jenn76 said:


> MrsC: great that it is shrinking! Let's hope that continues. Just one beta and one scan for me. They don't believe in the doubling check. At first I was upset but now I'm fine with it. I'm just hoping for twins since my reserves were low this time and I'm not getting any younger. I'm afraid this may be my only chance and I want two kids. In any case I will be happy.

Thank you! That is a little strange about only doing one beta. I guess every place is different though. I understand why you want twins. This was a one time shot for us as well so I'm glad we are getting two. I would have been happy with one but two is great. 



michelle01 said:


> MrsC - glad the cyst is shrinking; that has to be a relief. Will they do anything for it or just watch it for now?
> 
> I am tentatively scheduled for tomorrow for a 3 day transfer, but depending on how my embryo's are doing today, they may change it to a 5 day. As of 5pm last night they were still all going strong :)

Thanks! It is a bit of a relief but honestly I can still feel it when I move around. I'm still trying to adjust to other people scanning me other than my RE and also trusting them. I think I will feel better when I have my scan with my RE today. I'm looking forward to hearing what he thinks. 



jchic said:


> Michelle - fingers crossed for you!
> Linds - good luck today!
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> Went for my scan today and we have:
> 
> 4 at 11
> 2 at 12
> 1 at 13
> 13 under 10
> 
> Estimated ER may be Tues or Weds. Looks like they are growing at 1mm a day, right on track!

Looks like things are moving right along. Not much longer! 



Lindsay18 said:


> Hey ladies!!!
> Transfer went great!! We had SOOO many good omens- my doctor was the one to actually do the transfer, our wedding song came in right before we went in, etc!!!
> It turns out it wasn't 4-5 that made it to the blast stage. It was 10!!! So we had 2 transferred and 8 frozen:) We had the chromosome testing done and they were all confirmed chromosomally normal!!
> 
> The 2 that we had transferred were 5BB and 6BB
> We are thrilled with the results and thank you so much for the good luck wishes and support!

:happydance: Wonderful news!! 10 is so much different than 4-5! Fx for a bfp!! 



notoptimistic said:


> that's awesome.. you are lucky... if I have to do a FET I will see if I can do two. I would think they would let me because FET's have a lower success rate.

I've always heard that FET's have a higher success rate? Does your clinic not agree? Not that you will need one. :winkwink:



ashknowsbest said:


> Lindsey - grats on being PUPO! Hope they stick for you!
> 
> To everyone else that got a bfp congrats! I've been away during my TWW and missed a lot. For those that are waiting to have ER or ET best of luck to you all!
> 
> AFM - 10dpiui today I tested this morning and it was negative. I'm not disappointed because after 4 IUI's that were all negative I didn't really expect the 5th one to work. Now I'm just going to sit back, relax and wait for AF and then move onto the next IUI. After this last one we'll be doing the IVF so I'm pretty sure that will be in October.

I hope it is just to early. Sorry you have had so many negatives. If it is another negative October will be here in no time. 



oneof14 said:


> So ladies, another day, another u/s & more b/w, my biggest is now 22mm (I think they are going to forefit that one), I called my nurse this morning b/c I still dont have my HCG shot (incompetance between my insurance & RE's office). I said in case I need it for tonight and I guess she looked at my follies and was like, not tonight.
> 
> Im a little bummed and I am praying for tomorrow. This waiting game is a killer.

Fx for you tomorrow! Soon the waiting game (for ER) will be over.



michelle01 said:


> One - The waiting game does stink! Hoping you trigger soon :)
> 
> I got my call, scheduled for a day 5 transfer for Sunday!!! :yipee: All seven embies are going strong...I am so happy! Just pray now that I get a sticky one!

Yay for a 5 day transfer!!


----------



## oneof14

Thanks Ladies, so far, so good! I hope they just get some quality eggs, since there is not too many!

Jess, I am still on 5 units of lupron every morning, that prevents me from o'ing and blood work everyday since Tuesday (so they are checking my levels). I was concerened since I've been having a lot of CM, but apprently as the follies grow, that's normal.


----------



## Lindsay18

oneof14 said:


> Thanks Ladies, so far, so good! I hope they just get some quality eggs, since there is not too many!
> 
> Jess, I am still on 5 units of lupron every morning, that prevents me from o'ing and blood work everyday since Tuesday (so they are checking my levels). I was concerened since I've been having a lot of CM, but apprently as the follies grow, that's normal.

Yay!!! So excited For your trigger- I bet you're soooo ready! I had a good amount of CM too. I've been saying "I feel like I've been leaking forever!" lol. TMI;)


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lindsay18 said:


> wantbabysoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lindsay18 said:
> 
> 
> Wantbaby- so awesome we are just a day apart! I am so excited for you for tomorrow!! Update ASAP!!!
> 
> Yep can't wait for tomorrow... Little nervous about the grades of the embies!!Click to expand...
> 
> Did they tell you yet? I was super worried too.Click to expand...

My husband called yesterday and they told him we have some grade A and some grade Bs and everything is looking good so far... Not very informative but oh well!


----------



## wantbabysoon

oneof14 said:


> Good luck Wantbaby!!!
> 
> AFM, got update no tigger today, but she said most likely tomorrow. My e2 is 1610 up from yesterdays 1151 and my follies are r)18.5, 15.5 & l) 14, 22, 17 & 15.5 - she said there are ones that are 13 that they may catch up that is why they are waiting another day.

Thanks! 

Good luck for trigger tomorrow... ER will be here shortly!


----------



## Lindsay18

wantbabysoon said:


> Lindsay18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantbabysoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lindsay18 said:
> 
> 
> Wantbaby- so awesome we are just a day apart! I am so excited for you for tomorrow!! Update ASAP!!!
> 
> Yep can't wait for tomorrow... Little nervous about the grades of the embies!!Click to expand...
> 
> Did they tell you yet? I was super worried too.Click to expand...
> 
> My husband called yesterday and they told him we have some grade A and some grade Bs and everything is looking good so far... Not very informative but oh well!Click to expand...

That's awesome!!!! Don't be nervous then! I didn't know until this morning right before the little eggies were put back!! That's fantastic!


----------



## almosthere

yay one hope you do get to trigger as scheduled!!!

and GL wantbaby!!!!


----------



## never2late70

I just get soooooo stinkin happy when I read this thread! :happydance:

yay, yay, yay for everyone :haha:


----------



## Stinas

Jenn - Thats sooo exciting! :happydance:

wantbabysoon - Mine lasted 3-4 days...but the bloat lasted longer. Good luck tom!!!

Drsquid - Your video made my day!! Sooo cute!!!

Lindsay - Thats amazing news!!!! Yay!!!

michelle - :happydance:

jchic - That went fast!! 

One - the waiting is the worst out of this whole process!

Ash - I hope it turns around for you!! 

teapot - My cycle buddy...any news?

AS for me....stupid me decided to test today....BFN as expected. I am hoping its just too early. I am not going to lie...it ruined my day. I keep thinking to myself what if it does not happen? Its just sooo upsetting. Im frustrated. I know im not out yet, but it just bummed me out. All the charts on FF they usually get it 6dpt, i am only 5dpt....im holding on to that hope. 

All the BFP ladies....when did you get your bfp's?


----------



## jchic

Stinas, dont lose hope at all. Did you do a 3day, 5 day or 6 day transfer?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Omg stinas I'm so sorry however it is still early.. For both of us. FX'd it was just to early and remember we're all here for you!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsC8776

Stinas said:


> Jenn - Thats sooo exciting! :happydance:
> 
> wantbabysoon - Mine lasted 3-4 days...but the bloat lasted longer. Good luck tom!!!
> 
> Drsquid - Your video made my day!! Sooo cute!!!
> 
> Lindsay - Thats amazing news!!!! Yay!!!
> 
> michelle - :happydance:
> 
> jchic - That went fast!!
> 
> One - the waiting is the worst out of this whole process!
> 
> Ash - I hope it turns around for you!!
> 
> teapot - My cycle buddy...any news?
> 
> AS for me....stupid me decided to test today....BFN as expected. I am hoping its just too early. I am not going to lie...it ruined my day. I keep thinking to myself what if it does not happen? Its just sooo upsetting. Im frustrated. I know im not out yet, but it just bummed me out. All the charts on FF they usually get it 6dpt, i am only 5dpt....im holding on to that hope.
> 
> All the BFP ladies....when did you get your bfp's?

Try not to lose hope. I know it isn't the same but I got my bfp at 8 dpo and for sure at 9dpo. On the first page on this thread I think I put when people got their bfp. I might have started to slip on that later down the road but if I had the info I put it in there. Maybe scan through the first post and check it out. :flower:


----------



## Lindsay18

Stinas- don't get down!!! You're probably just too early. Wait for your official- when is it??


----------



## jchic

Stinas, remind me what the issues were again? At you at RMA too?


----------



## michelle01

Stinas - You may be too early, you are 5dp5dt right? I would wait another day or so of till Sunday before your beta. I know easier said then done; I am a POASaholic. :hugs: that its just too early


----------



## Stinas

Lindsay - My beta is Monday

jchic - I was going to go to RMA, but ended up going to Valley Hospital Fertility Center in Paramus. Its like 5 min from my house
I did a 5 day transfer. I am 5 days post transfer, so im pretty sure I am early(I hope I hope)....Its a male factor...DH has Azoospermia....we used TESE sperm...I have no problems.....she said I have a "perfect uterus" lol


----------



## michelle01

I have a question for all those who have had ET....did anyone that did a 5 day transfer put back more then 2? I asked the nurse today if putting back 3 was a possiblity and she said I would have to talk to my dr and embroyologist Sunday. I only considered it since last cycle I did a 5 day transfer of 2 and only 1 took initially. Also my age is a concern for me; I am 38 approaching 39 in Jan. I just think this is my last cycle no matter what and I want it to work!!!


----------



## Stinas

michelle - Yes....I am 5dp5dt. It is early right? I am praying up a storm here!
My clinic says they only transfer more than two for people over 35....so I would ask!


----------



## jchic

Stinas said:


> Lindsay - My beta is Monday
> 
> jchic - I was going to go to RMA, but ended up going to Valley Hospital Fertility Center in Paramus. Its like 5 min from my house
> I did a 5 day transfer. I am 5 days post transfer, so im pretty sure I am early(I hope I hope)....Its a male factor...DH has Azoospermia....we used TESE sperm...I have no problems.....she said I have a "perfect uterus" lol

You are COMPLETELY too early! You put 2 back? I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you honey!!!!


----------



## michelle01

Stinas said:


> michelle - Yes....I am 5dp5dt. It is early right? I am praying up a storm here!
> My clinic says they only transfer more than two for people over 35....so I would ask!

Yes definitely too early!!! I am praying for you too :hugs:

I am going to talk to DH about it tonight and then if we are both in agreement and they will let us, I am asking for 3 to be put back!


----------



## Stinas

jchic said:


> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> Lindsay - My beta is Monday
> 
> jchic - I was going to go to RMA, but ended up going to Valley Hospital Fertility Center in Paramus. Its like 5 min from my house
> I did a 5 day transfer. I am 5 days post transfer, so im pretty sure I am early(I hope I hope)....Its a male factor...DH has Azoospermia....we used TESE sperm...I have no problems.....she said I have a "perfect uterus" lol
> 
> You are COMPLETELY too early! You put 2 back? I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you honey!!!!Click to expand...

Yeah we put two back....one 5AA and one Stage 1 Blast. 
Thanks for making me feel better! I was really hoping I was too early.

Michelle - I would put 3 back if I were you as well.....just research all that you can about putting 3 back. You both have to go over the chance of triplets...just in case.


----------



## notoptimistic

They only let me put back 1 on my 5 day transfer because I am 33. It didn't seem like it even was up for discussion. If it were a 3 day, I think they still would have pushed for just 1 embryo. I think on the guidelines sheet they gave me before my transfer it showed that for late 30's they would do 2 or 3. Not sure though about whether that would be applicable for day 5 transfers, however, because the hospital I go to (in Boston) doesn't typically do day 5 transfers, or at least they don't advertize it! I had to bring it up to my doctor after my ER to see if it was a possibility and he allowed it.


----------



## drsquid

i put back two. when they look good and make it to day 5 they dont usually wanna put back more than 2. im 39 too btw

stinas- bfp was 6dp5dt and super faint (i thought it was neg then looked again a few minutes later and saw it wasnt) and that was with twins.


----------



## michelle01

notoptimistic said:


> They only let me put back 1 on my 5 day transfer because I am 33. It didn't seem like it even was up for discussion. If it were a 3 day, I think they still would have pushed for just 1 embryo. I think on the guidelines sheet they gave me before my transfer it showed that for late 30's they would do 2 or 3. Not sure though about whether that would be applicable for day 5 transfers, however, because the hospital I go to (in Boston) doesn't typically do day 5 transfers, or at least they don't advertize it! I had to bring it up to my doctor after my ER to see if it was a possibility and he allowed it.

Its amazing how all clinics are different. They never gave me any guidelines on paper; just told me if it was a 5 day, they put 2 back and if I had a 3 day, they would put back 3 or even 4!

Stinas - Yea, the risk of triplets is something to consider, but I think I would risk that over it not working at all. And since I had a cycle already with 2 put back on day 5, and we know only 1 took that ended badly, maybe they would let me do it? Something to definitely think and talk about. I guess it will all depend on my grade of embryos Sunday as well!


----------



## Stinas

Im sure they will let you do it. You pretty much qualify for it(at least at my F center).


----------



## never2late70

michelle01 said:


> notoptimistic said:
> 
> 
> They only let me put back 1 on my 5 day transfer because I am 33. It didn't seem like it even was up for discussion. If it were a 3 day, I think they still would have pushed for just 1 embryo. I think on the guidelines sheet they gave me before my transfer it showed that for late 30's they would do 2 or 3. Not sure though about whether that would be applicable for day 5 transfers, however, because the hospital I go to (in Boston) doesn't typically do day 5 transfers, or at least they don't advertize it! I had to bring it up to my doctor after my ER to see if it was a possibility and he allowed it.
> 
> Its amazing how all clinics are different. They never gave me any guidelines on paper; just told me if it was a 5 day, they put 2 back and if I had a 3 day, they would put back 3 or even 4!
> 
> Stinas - Yea, the risk of triplets is something to consider, but I think I would risk that over it not working at all. And since I had a cycle already with 2 put back on day 5, and we know only 1 took that ended badly, maybe they would let me do it? Something to definitely think and talk about. I guess it will all depend on my grade of embryos Sunday as well!Click to expand...

My RE/FS said he will be putting back 3 :thumbup:


----------



## Likklegemz

oneof14 - yey super excited for you! :)

Stinas, don't be hard on yourself for testing early - hopeful its negative because you tested early - when is your test date due?

had baseline scan this morning, started on the menopur (2 amps) got another scan next week and hopefully EC will be the week commencing 27th August! so happy and excited! getting closer


----------



## almosthere

just popping in to say FX for you Stinas-still early!!!! =) p.s. totally getting hotflashes from my lupron...think one just finally ended..I was think why am i so darn hot? then i realized....LUPRON! hahaa


----------



## michelle01

Yay Likkle! The 27th will be here before you know it :)

Almost - I have been having hot flashes since I started taking estradiol! I wake up in the middle of the night literally sweating :wacko:


----------



## bubumaci

Hi Michelle :wave: - yes, my clinic does 5 day transfers and both times so far, we have put two back in. This try, we have put 3 on the sheet (of course provided all three survive the freeze / thaw), so we are going to have a go with all of our three. I am hoping : third time lucky with three for three :)

Good Luck ladies :hugs:


----------



## Likklegemz

michelle01 said:


> Yay Likkle! The 27th will be here before you know it :)
> 
> Almost - I have been having hot flashes since I started taking estradiol! I wake up in the middle of the night literally sweating :wacko:

Michelle - i've been having terrible hot flushes! and I've beeen snapping at lots of people around me on the down reg drugs.

hopefully mood swings will settle down now - poor DH is going thru the wars


----------



## Stinas

Likklegemz - Thank you! My beta is Monday Aug 20.


----------



## almosthere

Likklegemz said:


> michelle01 said:
> 
> 
> Yay Likkle! The 27th will be here before you know it :)
> 
> Almost - I have been having hot flashes since I started taking estradiol! I wake up in the middle of the night literally sweating :wacko:
> 
> Michelle - i've been having terrible hot flushes! and I've beeen snapping at lots of people around me on the down reg drugs.
> 
> hopefully mood swings will settle down now - poor DH is going thru the warsClick to expand...


OMGSH I have been so moody too! I totally snapped at dhs best friend who is also a good friend of mine- ahhh it was so unlike me-IDK it must have been the new bcps I have been on...soooo bad!!! I also got so mad at my mom too! :blush:


----------



## teapot

Hey Stinas,

You are too early really chick, try and wait until at least the weekend before you do it again babe.
I'm hanging in there, hiding in my cave! ...Too scared to test yet, it's all feeling a bit surreal to be honest. I'm going to try and wait until sunday at least. 

Take care of yourself cyclebuddy.

Hey all you other beauties, I know I've been a bit detached the last few days, please know that I am stalking you all daily & it is very exciting reading. The one thread guaranteed to make me smile :) and I thank you all for helping me keep some sort of sanity through this. xx


----------



## Lindsay18

Teapot- think positive- so exciting you just had your transfer! Fingers and toes crossed for you!
Xoxo


----------



## Stinas

Teapot - Thanks....Im mad I tested this early lol I wont again until sat/sun...mon is beta. 
Glad to hear you are doing well! Is your beta monday too?


----------



## teapot

Stinas said:


> Teapot - Thanks....Im mad I tested this early lol I wont again until sat/sun...mon is beta.
> Glad to hear you are doing well! Is your beta monday too?

OTD is Monday, they've just told me to POAS, if it's positive then I can go to the clinic any day for a beta. I don't have to, but I think I would want to if a little miracle 'does' happen.

Off to bed now, when I wake up, it will be 6dp/5dt. Lots of prayers tonight, will send some across the ocean to you. x


----------



## Stinas

Lots of prayers your way too Teapot!! Goodnight!


----------



## Jenn76

*One:* I know the scanning and waiting game sucks, but you need to trust your RE that they are going to trigger you when it is most optimal for you to get great results. FX that tomorrow is your day! 

*Michelle:* Yeah for 5 day transfer, that is great that all 7 are going strong. My clinic's documents say up to three although they will not do three. They will only do two for ladies over 35. Even though I'm 36 they still tried to convince me to transfer 1 but I refused them and told them I thought this through and don't waste your breath. I got my two. I totally would have done three if they would have let me. 

*Wantbaby:* Good Luck tomorrow! That sucks that your clinic isn't giving you regular updates but it sound like you have some really great embries! 

*Stinas:* Don't get frustrated all results are different for BFP. I read through many peoples blogs and studied the first page like MrsC suggested to you and I was determined that I would know by day 6 after ET. Now I was using two kinds of tests and on my IC's the 5dp5dt was a BFN and then 30 mins later I saw a shadow of a line so I did a First Response test using the same urine and got a definite BFP. With my other tests it took days before they were clear BFP. Keep your chin up you still have time to get a BFP. :hugs:

*Likklegemz:* Yeah for getting started. Not long for you to be PUPO. 

*Teapot: *TWW totally sucks, I think it's great if you can make it without driving yourself nuts with testing. If you do on Sunday I hope you get a BFP!


----------



## jchic

Michelle, stinas, etc- how long did dh abstain for before your egg retrieval?


----------



## MoBaby

My dh did 60 hours... We have a lot of "practice" at this since he has near azo and we visited the clinic several times to leave backup sample and it seemed to be best at 60 hours.


----------



## TTB

michelle01 - I know exactly how you feel, having a previous makes it very hard to get excited when you get another positive. Even seeing doubling betas I don't think I would be comfortable til I hit that 12 week mark. Yay for having a 5 day transfer!

ashknowsbest - 10dpo is still pretty early, don't lose hope. At least you have a timeframe for when you'll be moving to ivf, I find it makes it easier knowing when things are happening. October will be here before your know it!

oneof14 - daily scans and bw, you poor thing, I bet your glad your triggering tomorrow :)

wantbabysoon - that sounds promising, good luck for tomorrow!

Stinas - sorry you got a bfn, have you tried at different times of the day? My smu tests were always stronger than fmu tests. Try to remember it is still early days yet.

teapot - try to keep yourself busy, it can make the days go faster! Good luck for your testing on Sunday


----------



## Stinas

jchic - DH has azoo.....we used TESE sperm....Im not sure how long it was before his TESE. 

TTB - Im hoping I just tested super early. I woke up at 6am to pee....then went back to bed until 11, so thats when I did the test.


----------



## wantbabysoon

Just 12 more hours for ET.. who's counting?


----------



## azlissie

Jenn, I am loving the ticker! Your first beta was great so I can't wait to see how many babies you've got in there!

Teapot and Stinas, sounds like we might all be testing this weekend. My beta isn't until Weds but I'll be 14dp3dt at that point so I'm pretty sure a test would be positive earlier. I also don't want to do a test in the morning before going to work if it's going to be negative so I've been holding out so far. I'd rather find out when I'm home on the weekend!

To any ladies with a BFP, did you feel like AF was coming any minute? I keep getting this feeling like it's started and when I go to the bathroom I'm expecting to see blood. So far nothing but this feeling is driving me crazy! I have no symptoms at all so I can't decide if I feel positive or not.

Squid, loved the video! That is so amazing!

Hope everyone has a great Friday!!


----------



## Stinas

wantbabysoon - :happydance:

azlissie - This weekend will be good for you to test! I really hope I just tested too early! 
I am getting quick little cramping here and there. Hopefully its a good thing.


----------



## groovyjem

good morning all i was wondering if i could please sneak in and join you ... i know this posted is far in but weve just found out we are defo going ahead to start our first round of ivf when af turns up which should be 2 weeks today if she doesnt go for a wonder and drive me insane lol ... was wondering if anyone else is due to start around the same time ?? :flower:


----------



## bubumaci

Welcome groovyjem :howdy:
Fingers crossed, that :witch: arrives promptly, so you can get started :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Cracking up, wantbaby!
Fingers crossed az and stinas!!!
Welcome, groovyjem! I'm hoping AF shows on time so you can get going!!! :)


----------



## hopefulmama11

I haven't been following this page but since I'm on the update list I wanted to let you know I am about six weeks pregnant. We have our first ultrasound today. So excited!


----------



## Lindsay18

Congrats, hopeful!!! That's so exciting!!!


----------



## Jenn76

azlissie said:


> Jenn, I am loving the ticker! Your first beta was great so I can't wait to see how many babies you've got in there!
> 
> Teapot and Stinas, sounds like we might all be testing this weekend. My beta isn't until Weds but I'll be 14dp3dt at that point so I'm pretty sure a test would be positive earlier. I also don't want to do a test in the morning before going to work if it's going to be negative so I've been holding out so far. I'd rather find out when I'm home on the weekend!
> 
> To any ladies with a BFP, did you feel like AF was coming any minute? I keep getting this feeling like it's started and when I go to the bathroom I'm expecting to see blood. So far nothing but this feeling is driving me crazy! I have no symptoms at all so I can't decide if I feel positive or not.
> 
> Squid, loved the video! That is so amazing!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Friday!!

Are you on the vaginal progesterone? I do find that gives you that feeling of af. 



groovyjem said:


> good morning all i was wondering if i could please sneak in and join you ... i know this posted is far in but weve just found out we are defo going ahead to start our first round of ivf when af turns up which should be 2 weeks today if she doesnt go for a wonder and drive me insane lol ... was wondering if anyone else is due to start around the same time ?? :flower:

Welcome! Hope af arrives soon congrats on getting started.



hopefulmama11 said:


> I haven't been following this page but since I'm on the update list I wanted to let you know I am about six weeks pregnant. We have our first ultrasound today. So excited!

Congrats hopeful and good luck with your scan!


----------



## Likklegemz

Girls quick question! On lunch and usin phone so screen is awful!

I stated spotting yesterday which is unusual for me. Raised it at baseline scan
And told don't need to worry bout it. 

Slightly more than spotting now, but it's bright red. Slightly worried an cant get thru to clinic did this happen to anyone? Good news is started stimming drugs last night with a view of EC week starting 27th August!


----------



## oneof14

Likklegemz, are you on Lupron? I've heard that lupron can thin your lining and cause you to spot. If no, perhaps its AF.


----------



## oneof14

Welcome groovyjem!


----------



## oneof14

update, when for another sono and b/w today. The largest is now 23. I am seriously hoping they trigger me today. I guess I have to wait for my b/w to come back. I woke up this morning and I was less bloated, I was paranoid when I went for my sono I told the tech I hope there still there and I didnt ovulate. WTF is wrong w/me?


----------



## michelle01

Thanks everyone for your input on putting back 3. I think at this point we are going to see what the quality of the eggs are on Sunday and bring up the point of putting back 3 and see what they say. 

Jchic - My clinic wanted DH to make sure his last time was on Wednesday, and that was 6 days before retrieval.

Wantbaby - YAY for transfer today :)

Welcome groovy! :hi:

Congrats Hopeful! 

One - it sounds really close to trigger time for you. I think my largest was around 21 or so on my last scan and then I triggered the following day. And there is nothing wrong with you, it is so normal to be paranoid during this entire process :hugs: Can't wait for your update today!!!


----------



## groovyjem

thank you all for the lovely welcomes .... and congratulations hopefulmama and to the other ladies that have had there bfp and bucket loads of :dust: to the ladies awaiting :flower: xx


----------



## Lindsay18

One- so excited for you to trigger. I bet it will be tonight. I'd be worried if you WEREN'T paranoid:) totally normal!!

Want- I'm so anxious to hear about your transfer!!! yay!!!

Michelle- I think that's a great idea. Voice your concerns when you go and see what they say:) 

Likklegem- I've heard the same thing about a thinned lining. I would ask to make sure but if they don't seem to be worried then deep breath!! :)


----------



## wantbabysoon

Leaving for transfer in an hour! Will update as soon as I get back


----------



## oneof14

Good luck Wantbaby!!!


----------



## TTB

azlissie - good luck testing over the weekend! My first 2 cycles where I got a BFP I felt like AF was going to arrive around 5dp5dt, it went away so I tested and got a BFP, sadly didn't stay that way. I hear it is quite common to fell AF coming on then getting BFP.

Welcome groovygem, I'm should be starting early next week so a bit earlier than you. I'm doing an antagonist cycle, what are you doing?

hopefulmama11 - congrats! Good luck with your scan

Likklegemz - yay for starting stimming, I'm hoping ill start early next week when AF arrives so I'll be a few days behind you :)

oneof14 - there is nothing wrong with you, it is totally normal to feel that way. Hope you get to trigger soon!

Good luck wantbabysoon!!!


----------



## Phantom710

thinking of you wantbaby xxx


----------



## almosthere

hope everything goes smoothly wantbaby!!!!!


----------



## almosthere

and congrats hopeful-always wonderful news to hear about new bfps with IVF!!!

welcome groovyj-I am not asfar in as lot's of these ladies-I have a few more nights of bcps, and am currently on day 5 of my lupron shot...so no stimming for me yet!


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey all

Spoke to clinic, said I don't need to worry at the moment, but if it carries on over the weekend to call on Monday and they'll arrange a scan on Monday. Feel a bit relieved, just extra worried now as DH is a teacher and he's not allowed any time of during school so we were hoping EC and ET fell during school holidays if your right AQ and we have to keep stimming for a few more days just means that either my mum or DHs mum will come to the clinic with me for ET

Hope he can be there :s

Second day of stimming was harder than first I think, so tired and exhausted! Does it get easier with time? I'm on 2 amps of menopur

All: what have you treated your IVF as during EC and ET? Worried bout work


----------



## wantbabysoon

Hi ladies,
Quick update from my side - We transferred 2 embryos today... Unfortunately we don't have any frosties at this point... They said they would culture the remaining 3-4 embryos until tomorrow and see if they are available for freezing. I am slightly disappointed but hoping I won't need them ... Positive thoughts!


----------



## almosthere

yay wantbaby! praying you have some frosties for tomorroww!!!!!


----------



## almosthere

and oh yea...PUPO time for you!!! ;)


----------



## Stinas

groovyjem - Welcome & good luck with your journey!!

hopefulmama11 - CONGRATS!!!

Likklegemz - I got AF during stimming too...it was from coming off BCP's. Its normal. 

One - Its normal to be paranoid during this process...we all are. lol

wantbabysoon - Good luck!! :happydance: - Its ok about no :cold:....they said the same for me but we ended up with one! You just never know! Yay for PUPO!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Almost :) how exciting! Praying you end up with a :bfp: 

As for me AF showed and I'm done TTC for a long while.....I'll be back when I have the $10,000 saved up for an IVF cycle....wish me luck! 

I'll be praying for all of you ladies here thanks for always supporting me :)


----------



## almosthere

sorry to hear andreaflorida-and I think you confused me with wantbaby-she is in PUPO...i am not even close :/ lol


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I gotcha...I seen your "info" on siggy an thought your insurance got everything together :( sorry to hear not so much....blahhh it was you I was meaning! LOL...so sorry love hope they get their crap together really soon for you!


----------



## Likklegemz

Thx StinaS! not sure if that applies to me thou! I did have AF but that was last weekend, was such a cow too! :( really heavy, just started spotting yesterday, but worried that it wod affect us by delaying EC - as hubby can't be there with me after 3rd
And EC at the moment is w.c 27th August

Bit poetic really, as the same time last year we conceived only to miscarriage at end of september just after we had found out, hoping it works and it's
Our time


----------



## jchic

Wantababy- you wont need them :) yay for being PUPO!!!!


----------



## oneof14

wantbaby, congrats of being pupo!! keep yourself busy during the 2ww


----------



## Lindsay18

wantbabysoon said:


> Hi ladies,
> Quick update from my side - We transferred 2 embryos today... Unfortunately we don't have any frosties at this point... They said they would culture the remaining 3-4 embryos until tomorrow and see if they are available for freezing. I am slightly disappointed but hoping I won't need them ... Positive thoughts!

Yay!!! You are PUPO with meeee!!! So exciting :) fingers crossed you will get some frosties, but so so glad you have the 2 on board! Did they tell you when your test will be?!


----------



## Stinas

AndreaFlorida - Sorry it didnt work out! Hope to see you back soon!


----------



## almosthere

AndreaFlorida said:


> I gotcha...I seen your "info" on siggy an thought your insurance got everything together :( sorry to hear not so much....blahhh it was you I was meaning! LOL...so sorry love hope they get their crap together really soon for you!

oh no your right i am silly and thought you were thinking I wasi n PUPO lol. Yes insurance approved ivf and I am currently on bcps and lupron injections!! :happydance:


----------



## Lindsay18

Likklegemz said:


> Hey all
> 
> Spoke to clinic, said I don't need to worry at the moment, but if it carries on over the weekend to call on Monday and they'll arrange a scan on Monday. Feel a bit relieved, just extra worried now as DH is a teacher and he's not allowed any time of during school so we were hoping EC and ET fell during school holidays if your right AQ and we have to keep stimming for a few more days just means that either my mum or DHs mum will come to the clinic with me for ET
> 
> Hope he can be there :s
> 
> Second day of stimming was harder than first I think, so tired and exhausted! Does it get easier with time? I'm on 2 amps of menopur
> 
> All: what have you treated your IVF as during EC and ET? Worried bout work

Hey girl- idk if this will help you feel any better, but I had the exact same situation with spotting. It's called "withdrawal bleeding". I had it after coming off of the birth control pills. Then when I started stimming, I was EXHAUSTED the first few days. My nurse said it would get better and it definitely did. I got headaches too but they also got better as it went on. Hope this helped:)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

almosthere said:


> AndreaFlorida said:
> 
> 
> I gotcha...I seen your "info" on siggy an thought your insurance got everything together :( sorry to hear not so much....blahhh it was you I was meaning! LOL...so sorry love hope they get their crap together really soon for you!
> 
> oh no your right i am silly and thought you were thinking I wasi n PUPO lol. Yes insurance approved ivf and I am currently on bcps and lupron injections!! :happydance:Click to expand...

YAYYYAAA :) thats awesome!! So happy FINALLY went through for ya!!!!:happydance:


----------



## michelle01

They have me scheduled for a 9:30am CT transfer Sunday! :yipee: Two more days!!!


----------



## Stinas

michelle - Yayyy!!


----------



## jchic

Woohoo michelle!!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

michelle01 said:


> They have me scheduled for a 9:30am CT transfer Sunday! :yipee: Two more days!!!

Yes!!! Awesome. Congrats!!!


----------



## michelle01

I went and got a pineapple and walnuts at lunch today :winkwink: As much as I hate walnuts, it is worth it for a few days. Also not sure how the pineapple core is going to taste, but I am up for trying anything this time.


----------



## Lindsay18

michelle01 said:


> I went and got a pineapple and walnuts at lunch today :winkwink: As much as I hate walnuts, it is worth it for a few days. Also not sure how the pineapple core is going to taste, but I am up for trying anything this time.

I was going to do that, but was unable to get any. You really think it helps? How long do you eat it?


----------



## Lindsay18

For ladies that have had retrieval and transfer- has anyone experienced heartburn or light cramping??? I've had heartburn since before the actual transfer and am just now experiencing light cramping (transfer was yesterday). Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## michelle01

Lindsay18 said:


> michelle01 said:
> 
> 
> I went and got a pineapple and walnuts at lunch today :winkwink: As much as I hate walnuts, it is worth it for a few days. Also not sure how the pineapple core is going to taste, but I am up for trying anything this time.
> 
> I was going to do that, but was unable to get any. You really think it helps? How long do you eat it?Click to expand...

You are supposed to cut the pineapple core into 5 pieces and eat them each day starting on the day of transfer. And for the walnuts, you are supposed to eat some each day, not sure how long. I bought a small bag of them cause I cannot stand them, but I will be getting them down anyhow :wacko: They say it helps with implantation; who knows how much truth there is too it, but I am willing to try!!


----------



## michelle01

Lindsay18 said:


> For ladies that have had retrieval and transfer- has anyone experienced heartburn or light cramping??? I've had heartburn since before the actual transfer and am just now experiencing light cramping (transfer was yesterday). Any input would be appreciated.

I am still having cramping and only 3 days past my retrieval, not to mention I am still bloated!! I think its very normal.


----------



## Lindsay18

michelle01 said:


> Lindsay18 said:
> 
> 
> For ladies that have had retrieval and transfer- has anyone experienced heartburn or light cramping??? I've had heartburn since before the actual transfer and am just now experiencing light cramping (transfer was yesterday). Any input would be appreciated.
> 
> I am still having cramping and only 3 days past my retrieval, not to mention I am still bloated!! I think its very normal.Click to expand...

My cramping from retrieval lasted a few days , but have been gone for several days now. Now I'm having them again today and don't know of that's normal after transfer???


----------



## Jenn76

wantbabysoon said:


> Hi ladies,
> Quick update from my side - We transferred 2 embryos today... Unfortunately we don't have any frosties at this point... They said they would culture the remaining 3-4 embryos until tomorrow and see if they are available for freezing. I am slightly disappointed but hoping I won't need them ... Positive thoughts!

:wohoo: PUPO!!! Congrats! FX for frosties but you won't need them. 



AndreaFlorida said:


> Almost :) how exciting! Praying you end up with a :bfp:
> 
> As for me AF showed and I'm done TTC for a long while.....I'll be back when I have the $10,000 saved up for an IVF cycle....wish me luck!
> 
> I'll be praying for all of you ladies here thanks for always supporting me :)

Andrea :cry: so sorry to see you stuck in this wait! I really hope you get a natural miracle on your own. 




michelle01 said:


> They have me scheduled for a 9:30am CT transfer Sunday! :yipee: Two more days!!!

So are you ok with the chance of triplets if you do three? When I had my ET they asked if I was prepared to have twins. I was hoping for them so I said that. Then he said what about triplets. And I said well that's not likely to happen and he said chances are 1 and 50. Seemed high when he said that scared me a bit. Not enough to not try the two but three scared me because of the higher chance of a complicated pregnancy and early delivery. It's such a hard decision. I think I would do the three if I was in your shoes though. My thoughts are with you, good luck on Sunday.


----------



## Jenn76

Lindsay18 said:


> For ladies that have had retrieval and transfer- has anyone experienced heartburn or light cramping??? I've had heartburn since before the actual transfer and am just now experiencing light cramping (transfer was yesterday). Any input would be appreciated.

Heartburn yes and a tight feeling in my stomach like I did a bunch of situps. Both stayed for two weeks.


----------



## notoptimistic

I've been bloated and burping .. Some acid reflux - fun!


----------



## wantbabysoon

oneof14 said:


> wantbaby, congrats of being pupo!! keep yourself busy during the 2ww

Yeah I know that's the hardest part of this cycle I believe... But I will go shopping this weekend and go back to work on Monday.


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lindsay18 said:


> wantbabysoon said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> Quick update from my side - We transferred 2 embryos today... Unfortunately we don't have any frosties at this point... They said they would culture the remaining 3-4 embryos until tomorrow and see if they are available for freezing. I am slightly disappointed but hoping I won't need them ... Positive thoughts!
> 
> Yay!!! You are PUPO with meeee!!! So exciting :) fingers crossed you will get some frosties, but so so glad you have the 2 on board! Did they tell you when your test will be?!Click to expand...

Yeah my test would be 27th August.


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lindsay - I had heartburn last 2 days we well... And I feel slight cramping and discomfort since the transfer.


----------



## Lindsay18

Thanks ladies- at least I'm not alone:)

Want- ok cool mine is Friday the 24th


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lindsay18 said:


> Thanks ladies- at least I'm not alone:)
> 
> Want- ok cool mine is Friday the 24th

Are you going to test at home? I am really nervous!


----------



## Lindsay18

wantbabysoon said:


> Lindsay18 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies- at least I'm not alone:)
> 
> Want- ok cool mine is Friday the 24th
> 
> Are you going to test at home? I am really nervous!Click to expand...

Idk I want to but I don't want to give myself a false answer. Idk how soon I even could test?? I figure if I can't test until Wednesday or Thursday what's one more day you know??


----------



## almosthere

yay michelleee!!!!


----------



## Stinas

Lindsay - I have had cramping as well. Heartburn once, but who knows what I ate lol. I have been getting hot flushes the most. Today I had a lot of cramping. I'm hoping it's good.


----------



## wantbabysoon

I had transfer this morning and since this evening I am feeling slight cramps in my abdomen... Did anyone else experience it as well?
Also, my doctor changed my PIO shots to the vaginal suppository.. No more needles for a while :)


----------



## oneof14

Yay Michelle! You are so close to your BFP!!!

AFM, no trigger tonight,he did reduce my bravelle. I sure hope my doc knows what he's doing.


----------



## hiccups

:happydance: Hi ladies sorry I haven't posted lately. Waiting on AF was not fun. She finally showed up on the 13th. Went in for blood work on 15th and started BCP that night. Just received all my meds via UPS. Having a saline-sono on the 21st. Has anyone else had this done? Well enough about me.....
Welcome :flower: to all the new ladies
Congrats to all the PUPO's and in tww

Michelle so exited for you...GL Sun
Lindsay are you on progesterone gel? That's what I received with meds
Never how are you doing?
Want only ten more days till test 
Stinas will you test again?
DrSquid such a cute video
Almost I'm right behind you
Phantom yay on starting
MrsC and Haj and Jenn how are the babies?
TTB, Angels, Teapot, Ksluice, Swepa, Bubu, One, Jchic, Bomo, Azlissie :hugs:
How are ya?:hi:

Sorry if I missed anyone but know that I'm following everyone's journey and praying for their BFP


----------



## hiccups

:) sorry testing sig line


----------



## groovyjem

good morning all ... still nothing to report really from me but we have ov so hopefully af on target ... hope you all have lovely weekend xx

hi ttb hun ... sorry what is antagonist cycle ?


----------



## Jenn76

wantbabysoon said:


> I had transfer this morning and since this evening I am feeling slight cramps in my abdomen... Did anyone else experience it as well?
> Also, my doctor changed my PIO shots to the vaginal suppository.. No more needles for a while :)

Yeah for the end of shots! I had a pressure in my abdomen. Sore feeling like I did situps. Apparently that is normal. Baby is implanting, great sign! FX for a BFP!



oneof14 said:


> Yay Michelle! You are so close to your BFP!!!
> 
> AFM, no trigger tonight,he did reduce my bravelle. I sure hope my doc knows what he's doing.

Sorry One, today will be your day PUPO on Monday! It will all work out.



hiccups said:


> :happydance: Hi ladies sorry I haven't posted lately. Waiting on AF was not fun. She finally showed up on the 13th. Went in for blood work on 15th and started BCP that night. Just received all my meds via UPS. Having a saline-sono on the 21st. Has anyone else had this done? Well enough about me.....
> Welcome :flower: to all the new ladies
> Congrats to all the PUPO's and in tww
> 
> Michelle so exited for you...GL Sun
> Lindsay are you on progesterone gel? That's what I received with meds
> Never how are you doing?
> Want only ten more days till test
> Stinas will you test again?
> DrSquid such a cute video
> Almost I'm right behind you
> Phantom yay on starting
> MrsC and Haj and Jenn how are the babies?
> TTB, Angels, Teapot, Ksluice, Swepa, Bubu, One, Jchic, Bomo, Azlissie :hugs:
> How are ya?:hi:
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone but know that I'm following everyone's journey and praying for their BFP

Yeah for getting started! :happydance: picking up the meds was the best moment for me it made everything real. When do start taking them? What protocol are you on?

I'm good had my first bout of ms yesterday. :sick: I'm hoping it was just what I ate and not the beginning of a long first trimester.


----------



## Lindsay18

wantbabysoon said:


> I had transfer this morning and since this evening I am feeling slight cramps in my abdomen... Did anyone else experience it as well?
> Also, my doctor changed my PIO shots to the vaginal suppository.. No more needles for a while :)

Hey want- yes I have had cramps since the day after transfer. My nurse said totally normal. Almost like period cramps. I read that it could be implantation cramping:) yay for us! I'm on the vagunal suppositories too. Love no shots!



hiccups said:


> :happydance: Hi ladies sorry I haven't posted lately. Waiting on AF was not fun. She finally showed up on the 13th. Went in for blood work on 15th and started BCP that night. Just received all my meds via UPS. Having a saline-sono on the 21st. Has anyone else had this done? Well enough about me.....
> Welcome :flower: to all the new ladies
> Congrats to all the PUPO's and in tww
> 
> Michelle so exited for you...GL Sun
> Lindsay are you on progesterone gel? That's what I received with meds
> Never how are you doing?
> Want only ten more days till test
> Stinas will you test again?
> DrSquid such a cute video
> Almost I'm right behind you
> Phantom yay on starting
> MrsC and Haj and Jenn how are the babies?
> TTB, Angels, Teapot, Ksluice, Swepa, Bubu, One, Jchic, Bomo, Azlissie :hugs:
> How are ya?:hi:
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone but know that I'm following everyone's journey and praying for their BFP

Yay for getting started!!! I had a saline sonogram. No big deal at all. Just like the normal internal ultrasound but with liquid squirted in so you'll be a little leaky haha. I had to do gel the night before transfer but do the vaginal suppository pills daily.


----------



## TTB

wantbabysoon - sorry about the frosties, hope some are able to be frozen tomorrow for you! Congrats on being PUPO with 2 embies :)

AndreaFlorida - sorry that AF showed, hope you can start trying again soon!

almostthere - when do you think you will start stimming?

michelle01 - yay, good luck for Sunday morning!!

Lindsay18 - no heartburn for me in the past, but I did have cramping around 5dp5dt, so much that I ought AF was coming. Sounds like a good sign!

hiccups - thanks I'm doing good, just waiting for AF to start. Good luck for your saline sono, when will you start stimming?

groovygem - an antagonist cycle is a short cycle, usually lasting 4 weeks starting with your natural cycle and straight onto stimming.

AFM - just waiting for AF to arrive, hoping she will be here in the next few days so I can get started stimming. Is anyone else starting stims next week?


----------



## groovyjem

hi sorry ttb not used to these technical words yet :haha: but yes i believe it is that hun waiting for af then on day 2 weve to go so i can have bloods and scan and collection prescription then day 3 start the first lot of injections followed by the next lot day 7 then day 14 is when will go for egg collection xx


----------



## jchic

Hi All! Went for scan and bw this am. We have a bunch at 15-16 and a bunch at 13 and 12 so we may trigger tomorrow or monday! Back tomorrow for scan and will know more then but its looking like er tues or weds!!!


----------



## never2late70

Oneof14: Wth? When are they gonna trigger you? :dohh:

Good job Jchic great numbers!

This is hard to do on my phone. Thinking about you all!

As for me, tested this morning and the trigger is completely out. Will test again on Thursday I think :winkwink:

Happy Saturday!

~Angie


----------



## oneof14

Never, I am finally triggering tonight, yay!! For retrieval on Monday. I am praying for some good quality embies that fertilize.


----------



## oneof14

Jess, wow what a wonderful response. Looking good and do quick. I am finally triggering tonight.


----------



## never2late70

oneof14 said:


> Never, I am finally triggering tonight, yay!! For retrieval on Monday. I am praying for some good quality embies that fertilize.

Great news! Praying for you too!


----------



## oneof14

Michelle, good luck tomorrow.


----------



## oneof14

Thank you never.


----------



## Lindsay18

never2late70 said:


> Oneof14: Wth? When are they gonna trigger you? :dohh:
> 
> Good job Jchic great numbers!
> 
> This is hard to do on my phone. Thinking about you all!
> 
> As for me, tested this morning and the trigger is completely out. Will test again on Thursday I think :winkwink:
> 
> Happy Saturday!
> 
> ~Angie

Angie- how do you know that the trigger is completely out?? I want to test from home so bad!!


----------



## Stinas

hiccups - Yay for getting started!!! I tested again, thought I saw something, but probably was my eyes. I might test again tom, but I dont know. Beta is monday.

one - Yay for trigger!!! Good luck on monday!

Lindsay - Hold out for the beta...its not fun testing at home...trust me lol Its stressful...I wish I didnt. 

As for me...stupid me decided to test again today....I thought I could see some sort of a line, looks somewhat pink, but more of that grey line FRER has...so im just going to say its a BFN. I just dont get it....I have had a splitting headache since yesterday....today its soo bad Its making me want to puke...im just frustrated. Im hoping for a miracle here!


----------



## Lindsay18

Stinas said:


> hiccups - Yay for getting started!!! I tested again, thought I saw something, but probably was my eyes. I might test again tom, but I dont know. Beta is monday.
> 
> one - Yay for trigger!!! Good luck on monday!
> 
> Lindsay - Hold out for the beta...its not fun testing at home...trust me lol Its stressful...I wish I didnt.
> 
> As for me...stupid me decided to test again today....I thought I could see some sort of a line, looks somewhat pink, but more of that grey line FRER has...so im just going to say its a BFN. I just dont get it....I have had a splitting headache since yesterday....today its soo bad Its making me want to puke...im just frustrated. Im hoping for a miracle here!

I probably won't, girl. You sound like you really regret it:( I'm so sorry. Don't drive yourself any crazier!! When do you go officially?!


----------



## Stinas

I go in on monday.


----------



## Lindsay18

Ok- no more home testing! Fingers and toes crossed for you:)


----------



## Stinas

Im kind of giving up on them lol Im hoping for a miracle on monday! Betas are more sensitive anyways right?


----------



## Lindsay18

Definitely!! You had so much stuff going through your body- rely on the blood test, girl!


----------



## Stinas

I really hope so! 
How are you feeling?


----------



## Jenn76

Stinas said:


> As for me...stupid me decided to test again today....I thought I could see some sort of a line, looks somewhat pink, but more of that grey line FRER has...so im just going to say its a BFN. I just dont get it....I have had a splitting headache since yesterday....today its soo bad Its making me want to puke...im just frustrated. Im hoping for a miracle here!

At first when I saw a faint line it was grey but then faded away. This occured for two days and then BFP so to me it sounds ike you are on your way to your BFP. Good Luck on Monday I hope you get a high number.



jchic said:


> Hi All! Went for scan and bw this am. We have a bunch at 15-16 and a bunch at 13 and 12 so we may trigger tomorrow or monday! Back tomorrow for scan and will know more then but its looking like er tues or weds!!!

:happydance: Yeah Jchic!!! That's great results congrats. Good Luck with trigger.



TTB said:


> AFM - just waiting for AF to arrive, hoping she will be here in the next few days so I can get started stimming. Is anyone else starting stims next week?

Yeah for getting started. Hope AF comes soon.


----------



## michelle01

Jchic - sounds like things are progressing! :)

One - :yipee: YAY for trigger! So excited for you.

Stinas - I would wait for your beta....and I am keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Stinas

Jenn - that made me feel a whole lot better. Thanks! 

With the beta do they tell you right away or they call you later?


----------



## MrsC8776

Likklegemz said:


> had baseline scan this morning, started on the menopur (2 amps) got another scan next week and hopefully EC will be the week commencing 27th August! so happy and excited! getting closer

Not much longer for you! 



groovyjem said:


> good morning all i was wondering if i could please sneak in and join you ... i know this posted is far in but weve just found out we are defo going ahead to start our first round of ivf when af turns up which should be 2 weeks today if she doesnt go for a wonder and drive me insane lol ... was wondering if anyone else is due to start around the same time ?? :flower:

Welcome! :hi: 



hopefulmama11 said:


> I haven't been following this page but since I'm on the update list I wanted to let you know I am about six weeks pregnant. We have our first ultrasound today. So excited!

Congrats! :happydance: H&H pregnancy to you. 



wantbabysoon said:


> Hi ladies,
> Quick update from my side - We transferred 2 embryos today... Unfortunately we don't have any frosties at this point... They said they would culture the remaining 3-4 embryos until tomorrow and see if they are available for freezing. I am slightly disappointed but hoping I won't need them ... Positive thoughts!

Yay for being PUPO with twins!! :happydance:



michelle01 said:


> They have me scheduled for a 9:30am CT transfer Sunday! :yipee: Two more days!!!

Good luck tomorrow! 



hiccups said:


> :happydance: Hi ladies sorry I haven't posted lately. Waiting on AF was not fun. She finally showed up on the 13th. Went in for blood work on 15th and started BCP that night. Just received all my meds via UPS. Having a saline-sono on the 21st. Has anyone else had this done? Well enough about me.....
> Welcome :flower: to all the new ladies
> Congrats to all the PUPO's and in tww
> 
> Michelle so exited for you...GL Sun
> Lindsay are you on progesterone gel? That's what I received with meds
> Never how are you doing?
> Want only ten more days till test
> Stinas will you test again?
> DrSquid such a cute video
> Almost I'm right behind you
> Phantom yay on starting
> MrsC and Haj and Jenn how are the babies?
> TTB, Angels, Teapot, Ksluice, Swepa, Bubu, One, Jchic, Bomo, Azlissie :hugs:
> How are ya?:hi:
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone but know that I'm following everyone's journey and praying for their BFP

I had the saline sono done and it was no big deal at all. Nothing close to an HSG so that was a plus for me. Just lots of fluid. 

The babies are doing great! I had my last scan with the RE on Thursday. the picture is in my journal. 



jchic said:


> Hi All! Went for scan and bw this am. We have a bunch at 15-16 and a bunch at 13 and 12 so we may trigger tomorrow or monday! Back tomorrow for scan and will know more then but its looking like er tues or weds!!!

Fx for tomorrow! 



never2late70 said:


> Oneof14: Wth? When are they gonna trigger you? :dohh:
> 
> Good job Jchic great numbers!
> 
> This is hard to do on my phone. Thinking about you all!
> 
> As for me, tested this morning and the trigger is completely out. Will test again on Thursday I think :winkwink:
> 
> Happy Saturday!
> 
> ~Angie

That is good to know the trigger is out. Makes testing much easier! Good luck on Thursday. Fx!! 



Stinas said:


> As for me...stupid me decided to test again today....I thought I could see some sort of a line, looks somewhat pink, but more of that grey line FRER has...so im just going to say its a BFN. I just dont get it....I have had a splitting headache since yesterday....today its soo bad Its making me want to puke...im just frustrated. Im hoping for a miracle here!

Don't get down. Thats exactly how my bfp started. I posted pics and people thought I was crazy because they couldn't see a line. I saw one but I couldn't tell if it had color. The next day it got darker and then the day after that there was a for sure pink line. Are you going to test again or wait until Monday? Oh and the FRER's worked so much better for me than the ic's. 

Also about the beta... They should call you the same day. I think it all depends on what time your beta is. I always got the call within a few hours. I have seen some girls have to wait until the next day though. I would hate that. 

Sorry I went MIA for a few days. Hubby had to go back to work yesterday so I spent the day with him at the airport. The 6 week countdown begins! Also avoiding the body scanners at the airport is the biggest hassle in the world! Better to be safe though.


----------



## Lindsay18

Stinas said:


> I really hope so!
> How are you feeling?

Feeling ok. Thanks. A little crampy but all-in-all feeling pretty well. Beta is on Friday so I have a bit to wait!!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

I have been pretty crampy since the transfer.. Just eating or drinking a couple bites makes me full... I hope this is not OHSS... that would suck!


----------



## Stinas

MrsC - thanks. I hope so! I think I'm done testing but that's what I said the other day. 
I hope that grey line is my sign. 
I'm glad you got to spend the day with dh. I hope he gets home safe and does not have to go back!


----------



## MrsC8776

Stinas said:


> MrsC - thanks. I hope so! I think I'm done testing but that's what I said the other day.
> I hope that grey line is my sign.
> I'm glad you got to spend the day with dh. I hope he gets home safe and does not have to go back!

My fingers are crossed for you!

Thank you! He most likely will always have to go back. It is his job so we know how it goes. 6 weeks on 6 weeks off. Thats how it will always be. :wacko:


----------



## TTB

jchic - do you know how many follies you had? Sounds like you are getting close

never2late70 - how many do are you?

oneof14 - yay for triggering tonight, how exciting!

Stinas - oh my gosh, I really really hope there was a line there. I stressed myself out so bad by testing my first 2 cycles, I'm not sure if I could hold out though. Not testing and testing are both stressful :/ My clinic calls with beta results the same day, usually within a few hours.

wantbabysoon - are you monitoring your weight? Sudden weight gain can be a sign of ohss, I hope it's just bloating that is making you feel full.

AFM - I've started spotting, so AF should be here tomorrow or the day after, right on time. Can't wait to start stimming :)


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies-I am not feeling well after going to 6 flags all day yesterday and riding on way too many roller coasters and other bad choices for rides-why did my FS say theme park was ok?! hahaha...I still feel naseaus and almost threw up on two rides-must have been from the lupron and dehydration from not getting enough water! I still feel icky so will read missed posts later. But I did see that someone asked me when I think I will start stimming...tonight is my last bcp, so my withdrawl bleed counts as my period, right?? It must be, because I am only skipping the two last day of pills before the week of sugar pills. SO I usually get withdraw bleed 2-3 days after stopping, so I think I will start this week, ahhh!!!! =) I also have my first E2 and Ultrasound Thursday morning! GL to all who may have just started ivf/just triggered/in tww!!!!


----------



## azlissie

Well, I think I'm out. I tested today at 11dp3dt and it was stark white. I don't understand why this keeps happening but it's making me think I should have more testing done to figure out what's wrong. I was thinking this round was going so much better because I haven't had any spotting and AF should have shown up yesterday or today, but apparently that doesn't mean it worked. My beta isn't until Weds, but since I have to go so late in the afternoon I won't get my results until Thurs. Not that it matters - I know what it's going to be.

Sorry to be such a downer - I just hate this.


----------



## michelle01

Just had my ET! We put back two, one was graded 3BB and the other was a 2, but they did not give it a letter grade cause it was further behind. And only two survived so we did not have to decide on two or three. I am a bit nervous with the grades, was hoping they would have been better this time. Now we just wait and pray one sticks!!!

I named them too....Pebbles & Bam Bam :)


----------



## MrsC8776

azlissie said:


> Well, I think I'm out. I tested today at 11dp3dt and it was stark white. I don't understand why this keeps happening but it's making me think I should have more testing done to figure out what's wrong. I was thinking this round was going so much better because I haven't had any spotting and AF should have shown up yesterday or today, but apparently that doesn't mean it worked. My beta isn't until Weds, but since I have to go so late in the afternoon I won't get my results until Thurs. Not that it matters - I know what it's going to be.
> 
> Sorry to be such a downer - I just hate this.

:hugs: I'm so sorry. I want to say not to give up on this cycle but you know you body and whats going on. I do hope for the best though. 



michelle01 said:


> Just had my ET! We put back two, one was graded 3BB and the other was a 2, but they did not give it a letter grade cause it was further behind. And only two survived so we did not have to decide on two or three. I am a bit nervous with the grades, was hoping they would have been better this time. Now we just wait and pray one sticks!!!
> 
> I named them too....Pebbles & Bam Bam :)

Congrats on being PUPO with twins! What is your OTD?


----------



## michelle01

MrsC - OTD is 8/31. Seems so far away! Hope you are doing good :)


----------



## MrsC8776

It will be here before you know it! I'm doing good. Feeling sick is hit and miss but thats ok. I'm just trying to get motivated this morning.


----------



## Jenn76

Stinas: My results were back within 4 hours. I think it depends how it is collected. I had to go to a blood collection place and I went at 7 am and then they called me with the results. FX for you tomorrow. 

Wantbabysoon: The bloat takes awhile to go away. I still feel bloated and I'm not that hungry either. I think it's very common but you should continue drinking lots.

Almosthere: yeah for hopefully getting started this week. When I was a kid I could ride any ride with easy and as an adult not so much. Hope you feel better soon.

Azlissie: :hugs: I hope that you aren't out, I heard of someone getting their BFP on 11dp5dt so there is still hope. And if this wasn't your time then I hope your doctor can figure this out for you. But I'm still crossing all my fingers and toes that Wednesday brings good news.

MrsC: Sorry to hear hubby is gone away again. 

Michelle: Congrats on being PUPO! :happydance: sorry to hear you didn't get any frosties. My two weren't graded that high 17/20 and 10/20 and that was all we got too and it worked. FX for sticky beans! Grow Pebbles & Bam Bam, Grow.


----------



## Lindsay18

Hey ladies, 
Sorry I haven't been able to do personals today - really busy day (while trying to relax a little at the same time LOL). Good luck to everyone who's retrievals and transfers are starting soon, as well as those of you who are starting your stims shortly! 
Michelle - congrats on your transfer today - sorry you didn't have any frosties, but as many have said before - you only need one! xoxo

AFM - It's 3 days after my transfer and my cramping and heart burn have finally stopped (thank goodness). Ugh - there are still 5 days until my official test and I am going to try to hold out and not test at home. I honestly don't think I am going to. Having off from work etc is not helping at this time for the sheer fact of not being able to keep myself busy at all. I have nothing going on this week so I'll have to be creative. 
XOXO


----------



## almosthere

How exciting michelle...possbile twin PUPO, congrats and now the fun time....relaxation (well fun, even though you have to wait for BFP time)!


----------



## bubumaci

Congratulations on being PUPO :hugs::happydance: :)


----------



## almosthere

Hey ladies question for those who used bcps for starting ivf! So did your nurses call you so you knew when to stop your bcps?? Which day did they call? they day before you should stop, or the day off? Because my sheet said my nurse would call me to tell me when to stop my bcps, but my sheet also has an assigned day to take my last pill today....either way, I suppose I will call tomorrow since I did not get a call today just to make sure!


----------



## MoBaby

My sheet tells me when to stop. I would go by that because all your other dates go around that day. I have a week left on bcp. 

Congrats Michelle on being pupo with twins!!!


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey all

Sorry I've not had chance to read all the posts and are how everyone was doing!

I've had a relaxing day today. DH bought me a load of sanctuary bath products so I've had a nice long soak, and moisturised so felt better, then I definitely spoke to soon! Started bleeding again! I'm on 4 days into stimming, slightly worried as his is my first cycle of IVF! Have anyone had any experience of this before?


----------



## Lindsay18

almosthere said:


> Hey ladies question for those who used bcps for starting ivf! So did your nurses call you so you knew when to stop your bcps?? Which day did they call? they day before you should stop, or the day off? Because my sheet said my nurse would call me to tell me when to stop my bcps, but my sheet also has an assigned day to take my last pill today....either way, I suppose I will call tomorrow since I did not get a call today just to make sure!

My nurse told me I would be on BCPs for 7 days but then she also called to confirm which day I was starting my shots. I would call to double check. 



Likklegemz said:


> Hey all
> 
> Sorry I've not had chance to read all the posts and are how everyone was doing!
> 
> I've had a relaxing day today. DH bought me a load of sanctuary bath products so I've had a nice long soak, and moisturised so felt better, then I definitely spoke to soon! Started bleeding again! I'm on 4 days into stimming, slightly worried as his is my first cycle of IVF! Have anyone had any experience of this before?

I had withdrawal bleeding after I stopped taking the BCPs for about 4-5 days. My nurse told me that was totally normal as my body was regulating.


----------



## wantbabysoon

Congrats Michelle!

Lindsay - Good that you are feeling better today. How are you feeling otherwise?

AFM, today is 2dp5dt and I am feeling a lot better than yesterday but still slightly crampy and have a weird pain in my shoulder... Dont know if its related or I just twisted a muscle. Other than sore boobs (Progesterone related I think) I have no symptoms as such but still a long way to go... Keeping busy is going to be tough!


----------



## almosthere

Thanks ladies-I think I will feel better if I call-I wish I got more dates set in stone, as I only know when to stop bcps!! Perhaps they cannot really give me set dates until I at least get my period so they know when I should drop my lupron dose and start stimming!

Glad to hear you are feeling better Lindsay!

And sorry can't help you out likkle-I have not gotten that far yet, although I am right behind you!!! (prob by a week or so!)

gl with your wait wantbabysoon!


----------



## Lindsay18

wantbabysoon said:


> Congrats Michelle!
> 
> Lindsay - Good that you are feeling better today. How are you feeling otherwise?
> 
> AFM, today is 2dp5dt and I am feeling a lot better than yesterday but still slightly crampy and have a weird pain in my shoulder... Dont know if its related or I just twisted a muscle. Other than sore boobs (Progesterone related I think) I have no symptoms as such but still a long way to go... Keeping busy is going to be tough!

I'm feeling pretty normal. Bloating isn't 100% gone but muuuuch better! Lost like 8-9lbs since retrieval which is about what I put on since stimming. Little tired today but I was also pretty busy. Idk how I'm going to keep myself busy this week!! Do you go back to work tomorrow?


----------



## almosthere

Awesome your weight went about back to normal Lindsay, must feel great! BUT let's hope you gain it all back in BABY weight, ahh!! =)


----------



## Lindsay18

almosthere said:


> Awesome your weight went about back to normal Lindsay, must feel great! BUT let's hope you gain it all back in BABY weight, ahh!! =)

Haha!! That's the ONLY weight I will welcome with open arms ;)


----------



## Stinas

TTB - I wish i never tested! lol Yay for AF!!! 

azlissie - Im really sorry. We are in the same boat....I really hope our Betas show us something different! Im tired of looking at stark white tests! 

michelle - Yay!!! :baby::baby: I honestly am starting to think the grades do not matter. I had a perfect 5aa hatching one and I have not seen two lines yet...so to me, it makes no difference. 

Jenn - I am going to the fertility center where I have been to give blood, so I imagine they will call like they do with regular blood? 

almosthere - The day I was told to start, I was also told to stop, so I already knew the date...then I went in for bloods a two days later, which was same day I started stims. AF came two days after that. I would call to double check.

Likklegemz - I had bleeding for 4-5 days after the BCP's....nurse said its normal. 


As for me, I did NOT test today...nor do I plan on testing. Im over it lol Beta is tom, so hopefully it says something different, but im not holding my breath. 
Only thing I found weird was yesterday I had such a bad headache which made me feel like puking....today right after shooting my progesterone, I got head to toe dizzy, sweat, headache and the puke came back. I had to sleep it off. Weird. Hopefully its something?


----------



## almosthere

sounds promising stinas, and no af yet!!! Do they usually test the day af is due?? No af=you still have a chance!!!


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey girls meant to ask - is anyone taking aspirin?

Going to phone the clinic tomorrow see if there's anything more I need to do with the spotting! Raised it at baseline scan and they said if it carries on over weekend to call them Monday


----------



## jchic

Hi All!

Stinas - fingers crossed for you honey!!

Michelle - congrats on being PUPO!! Forget the frosties, you won't need them!

AFM - trigger tonight! retrieval is set for 10am Tuesday!!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lindsay18 said:


> wantbabysoon said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Michelle!
> 
> Lindsay - Good that you are feeling better today. How are you feeling otherwise?
> 
> AFM, today is 2dp5dt and I am feeling a lot better than yesterday but still slightly crampy and have a weird pain in my shoulder... Dont know if its related or I just twisted a muscle. Other than sore boobs (Progesterone related I think) I have no symptoms as such but still a long way to go... Keeping busy is going to be tough!
> 
> I'm feeling pretty normal. Bloating isn't 100% gone but muuuuch better! Lost like 8-9lbs since retrieval which is about what I put on since stimming. Little tired today but I was also pretty busy. Idk how I'm going to keep myself busy this week!! Do you go back to work tomorrow?Click to expand...

That's great about the loss of weight... I will start working from tomorrow but from home for this week.. I go back to the office next week... My boss has been really accommodating through this...


----------



## Stinas

Almost - I have no clue when they normally test. I guess every place is different?


----------



## michelle01

Likkle - I am taking asprin.

Jchic - YAY on trigger, so exciting :)

One - How was your ER; it was today, right?

Stinas - Good luck tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Lindsay18

Stinas- fingers crossed, girl xoxo

Jchic- I already said this earlier but YAYYYYY!!!!

Want- thats great about your boss! I wish I had something to do all week to keep my mind off my beta this Friday lol!!!


----------



## never2late70

:hi: Happy Sunday Loves!

I just spent the last couple hours with my grandson. Swimming, went to the park and then for some froyo :happydance: Only I'm burnt to a crisp. I lathered him up in sunscreen, but not myself. :dohh:

I will do all my catching up and personals tomorrow at work, but just wanted to pop in and say:

Michelle: WooHoo for PUPO with twins! :happydance:

Oneof14: I'm eagerly awaiting your ER report :thumbup:

Lindsay: The HCG and Ovridel trigger shots will give positive pregnancy tests, so you POAS until it either stays positive (which would be great) or goes negative. Then when you test again a few days later, you know its a true BFP :winkwink:

AZlisse: Answered your PM. Yes, I am in Tucson. I work at the hospital and I am here if you need me :hugs:

Stay strong :hugs:

Thinking about you all!
Prayers and blessings,
~Angie


----------



## GettingBroody

Hey girls!!
Well I got back yesterday from a super relaxing holiday. Other than taking my bcp and vitamins in the mornings I was totally switched off from all things ttc and it was so great to get a break! 

Have been very busy this evenkng catching up on all thats been going on here in the last few weeks! Am about halfway thru but the rest will have to wait til tomor cos I'm about to fall asleep! :sleep: I know if I try to do personals I'll end up missing loads of people so instead I'll just say...
Huge congratulations to everyone who's had good news :dance:
Big hugs to those who've had setbacks and disappointments :hugs:
And lots of :dust: to everyone who's currently stimming, going thru ER, ET etc!
Think that should pretty much cover everyone!!

Afm, I gave myself my first injection today! :happydance: Can't believe it's finally started! I'm on Buserelin and found it fine going in but the site was very red and a bit lumpy for about an hour afterwards. Wasn't sore, just a bit itchy. Totally disappeared now though :thumbup: Will write more tomor - must go sleep now! Night night all!!!


----------



## drsquid

my doc does betas 14dpo (or retrieval). did my 13 cause i was working there that day

yay pupos ladies =)

linds- congrats on the weight loss.. youd think youd be ok with baby weight but.. in the beginning it is just tub and was starting to really bum me out, seeing all the jiggle. back at the gym and i thnk ive stemmed the tide. im happy to gain healthy bump weight but.. 7 lbs was too much too quick for me (though the doc didnt say anything)


----------



## TTB

almostthere - I'm starting this week too, yay we can cycle together :)

azlissie - so sorry this cycle didn't work, big :hugs:

michelle01 - yay for being pupo with two embies. Love the names :)

Stinas - good luck for your test tomorrow!


----------



## MoBaby

Stinas good luck today!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Thinking about you today, Stinas! Xoxo


----------



## Lindsay18

Jchic- a week from today you will be PUPO!!!


----------



## michelle01

Good luck today Stinas! Thinking about you :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

Thinking about you Stinas!


----------



## almosthere

Gettingbroody-yay for starting injections, glad to hear it went ok!! I have been lucking out and not getting any itchiness, lumps, or bruising....but I have only done 7 lupron injections....hmmmm...I hope I am not talking too soon!!!!


----------



## teapot

Best of luck for today Stinas. Really hope you've got the big thumbs up. x

AFM, OTD & I'm out :( tested last night and this morning (9dp/5dt), both BFN :( :( AF hasn't shown her dirty face yet, feeling stupid for still having hope until she shows.

everyone else, hope you are all plodding through & keeping sane. x


----------



## bubumaci

:hugs: to all you lovely ladies today!

Had to take my DH to hospital today :( Last weekend he had a high fever but no other symptoms and went to his GP on Monday morning - but he didn't really know what hit was and put him on sick leave for the week. DH got better during the week, but fever spiked again yesterday and was 39,4°C this morning. So I took him to my GP (whom I trust entirely) - after a very thorough check up, including urine, they found a huge amount of bacteria, blood and white blood cells in his urine - so off to the hospital :( He has a catheter and they will be doing a scan, as they found some cyst in the seminal vesicle (during an ultrasound) and has been admitted. Luckily, the inflammation figures in his blood weren't that high, so we are hoping he hasn't got himself blood poisoning (which my GP was worried about), but still not nice what is going on :( Poor mite!
So, I have popped home to grab his belongings (and something to eat, since I've had nothing since about 7 am) and will then make my way back to him ..

Tomorrow morning I have my next u/s (and probably blood work) to see how we are doing ovulation-wise ... will post more when I know more.

Good luck Stinas today :)

Teapot ... :hugs:


----------



## jchic

Good Luck today Stinas!
Bubu - hope DH is feeling better!

How is everyone else doing? 

Er tomorrow for me at 10am!


----------



## MoBaby

Bubu I hope dh is feeling well soon!! Glad they were able to find the source of infection!

Teapot: soo sorry about bfn :( :hugs:


----------



## Lindsay18

Teapot- I'm so so sorry. Don't feel stupid! You don't know until you test so it's always good to remain positive. Xoxo!!!
Bubumaci- I am so sorry to hear about your DH!!! Hopefully everything will get figured out soon enough and treated ASAP. Sending positive thoughts your way!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Stinas - Thinking about you today.

Bubu - hope DH is feeling better!

jchic - Good luck for tomorrow.

teapot - so sorry


----------



## Lindsay18

Want- how are you feeling?!


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi all

Quick post will catch up properly 

Started bleeding quite heavily for me at least last night, ended up coming in for emergency scam. On way to clinic now for a scan! :( Will keep you all informed!

Bit worried, due egg collection next week may be pushed back now


----------



## Lindsay18

Likkle- best of luck. Fingers crossed for you!!!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lindsay18 said:


> Want- how are you feeling?!

Today I am feeling better than yesterday but I have noticed a weight gain in the past 2 days... I am also having difficulty in sleeping at night... How are you?


----------



## almosthere

teapot your not out til the ugly witch shows!

bubu-glad to hear dh is doing better now!

wantbaby-glad to hear you are also feeling better!

sorry about the scarey amount of bleeding likkle =( hope all is okay!

And yayyyy jchic!!!!


----------



## never2late70

Oneof114: Where are you? :shrug:

I'm worried.. I hope you're ok :hugs:


----------



## michelle01

Angie - I wondered the same thing about One! I hope she is OK!!! How are you doing? Have you tested yet?

Bubu - So sorry about your DH; hope he is feeling better soon!

Teapot - :hugs: 

Likkle - I hope everything is OK, please let us know. :hugs:

Jchic - SO excited for you for tomorrow; GOOD LUCK!!!! :happydance:

I really hate the waiting of all this; not sure which is worse, waiting to start or waiting after you had your transfer to see if everything you did worked!? Now to try and keep myself busy over the next few weeks. I do have a follow-up scan on Thursday to measure the size of my ovaries and based on that, I will probably have to do another hcg booster shot; have already done 2 of them, the second one was this morning. So the waiting continues.... :coffee:


----------



## Lindsay18

wantbabysoon said:


> Lindsay18 said:
> 
> 
> Want- how are you feeling?!
> 
> Today I am feeling better than yesterday but I have noticed a weight gain in the past 2 days... I am also having difficulty in sleeping at night... How are you?Click to expand...

Keep track of that weight for sure. Have you been drinking Gatorade and eating salty foods ;)
I'm good. Feel pretty normal today. No more cramping etc. definitely not sleeping great at night either, though!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Michelle- I hear you about the waiting!!! It's the wooooorst! Been trying to find things to do until Friday!


----------



## TTB

almostthere - I don't get bruises til I run out of spots n my belly and have to inject near the old sites, they really hurt owwww :(

teapot - I'm so sorry that you got a bfn, big :hugs:

bubumuci - sorry to hear hubby is in hospital, hope the docs find out what is going on and fix him up soon!

jhic - lots of luck for your ER tomorrow

Likklegemz - hope everything is ok, good luck for your scan

To all the ladies waiting for betas, I know how frustrating and long those days take :hugs:

AFM - AF arrived! Wahoo :happydance:


----------



## Phantom710

michelle01 said:


> I really hate the waiting of all this; not sure which is worse, waiting to start or waiting after you had your transfer to see if everything you did worked!? Now to try and keep myself busy over the next few weeks. I do have a follow-up scan on Thursday to measure the size of my ovaries and based on that, I will probably have to do another hcg booster shot; have already done 2 of them, the second one was this morning. So the waiting continues.... :coffee:

I feel ya. I've got 11 days until Estrogen start, and they are going by SLOWLY. 6 more days of bcp and then expecting my (hopefully) final period for 9 months.

At the same time, I know I'm going to go insane waiting for my betas afterward. I'll feel like such a failure to the parents if we have to do another cycle. Mind you, I know these things take a couple cycles sometimes, so don't get me wrong, I just know that I'm gonna be stressed about it, and then also stresses about being stressed because I don't want it to harm my chances. Haha. AHHH


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lindsay18 said:


> wantbabysoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lindsay18 said:
> 
> 
> Want- how are you feeling?!
> 
> Today I am feeling better than yesterday but I have noticed a weight gain in the past 2 days... I am also having difficulty in sleeping at night... How are you?Click to expand...
> 
> Keep track of that weight for sure. Have you been drinking Gatorade and eating salty foods ;)
> I'm good. Feel pretty normal today. No more cramping etc. definitely not sleeping great at night either, though!!Click to expand...

I have been taking Gatorade and salty food since retrieval day... the symptoms seem to have increased a little after transfer... I don't feel horrible but I am always exhausted but that could be because of uncomfortable sleep at nights as well. I wish we could get all the answers :)


----------



## almosthere

phantom-you are so close to finishing bcps-woohoo!

I took my last bcp last night, and have my first E2&ultrasound this thursday already, wow! This appt. will determine if I can start stimming or not so FX those bcps and lupron injections did their job...so excited!!

And to all the ladies in the tww limbo-sorry it is dragging-I can only imagine how much more intense the ivf twws are compared to natural cycle twws...so much more hard work goes into the ivf cycle! FX we all will be done with the battle of ttc soon!


----------



## Phantom710

for those who have been pregnant before: Do you find the 2ww easier or harder the second time. I feel like it could go either way for me. My own 2ww I spent symptom spotting, but, it was my first cycle so I didn't even think I would get pregnant. With this one, I feel like part of me will be less stressed if there aren't a ton of symptoms, because obviously (for me at least) having hardly any symptoms didn't mean I wasn't pregnant. At the same time, I feel like I'll be expecting what symptoms I DID have. Bah!!!

almost--how awesome! fx'd for you!!!! I'm oddly excited about going to all the Ultrasounds....even though I have to deal with Mr. Wandy :haha:


----------



## jchic

Almost - thursday is right around the corner!

Michelle - Fingers crossed for you!!!! Hang in there!

Linds - Friday is almost here! Are you testing beforehand?


----------



## jchic

wantbabysoon said:


> Lindsay18 said:
> 
> 
> Want- how are you feeling?!
> 
> Today I am feeling better than yesterday but I have noticed a weight gain in the past 2 days... I am also having difficulty in sleeping at night... How are you?Click to expand...

Want - I have heard the sleeping thing is normal, so dont worry this could all be good signs for you!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ashknowsbest

AF showed up for me last night but full flow this morning ... onto last IUI before IVF ...


----------



## almosthere

So sorry ash-but you still have a shot at one more IUI...FX it works for you!!


----------



## almosthere

Phantom710 said:


> for those who have been pregnant before: Do you find the 2ww easier or harder the second time. I feel like it could go either way for me. My own 2ww I spent symptom spotting, but, it was my first cycle so I didn't even think I would get pregnant. With this one, I feel like part of me will be less stressed if there aren't a ton of symptoms, because obviously (for me at least) having hardly any symptoms didn't mean I wasn't pregnant. At the same time, I feel like I'll be expecting what symptoms I DID have. Bah!!!
> 
> almost--how awesome! fx'd for you!!!! I'm oddly excited about going to all the Ultrasounds....even though I have to deal with Mr. Wandy :haha:

:haha: mr wandy lol....I am excited because each visit means one day closer to ER and ET!!! And mr. wandy is nothing after having a ultrasound with a cycst, a sis and hsg....those were so painful...well actually the sis was not bad at all...but anywho, yes, very exciting that we are getting closer to the big two days!!!:thumbup:


----------



## jchic

ashknowsbest said:


> AF showed up for me last night but full flow this morning ... onto last IUI before IVF ...

Im sorry Ash! IVF will work like a charm, hang in there, you are close now :winkwink:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks girls, I wasn't too disappointed to be honest ... I kind of thought it wasn't going to work so I'm just trying to get through the next IUI since the insurance requires it and then do the IVF thing ... and it's actually moving a long faster than I thought so it's not so bad.


----------



## Lindsay18

wantbabysoon said:


> Lindsay18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantbabysoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lindsay18 said:
> 
> 
> Want- how are you feeling?!
> 
> Today I am feeling better than yesterday but I have noticed a weight gain in the past 2 days... I am also having difficulty in sleeping at night... How are you?Click to expand...
> 
> Keep track of that weight for sure. Have you been drinking Gatorade and eating salty foods ;)
> I'm good. Feel pretty normal today. No more cramping etc. definitely not sleeping great at night either, though!!Click to expand...
> 
> I have been taking Gatorade and salty food since retrieval day... the symptoms seem to have increased a little after transfer... I don't feel horrible but I am always exhausted but that could be because of uncomfortable sleep at nights as well. I wish we could get all the answers :)Click to expand...

I know what you mean!!! Hoping you start seeing improvement with the weight. 2lbs isn't bad so it's probably nothing! Xoxo



almosthere said:


> phantom-you are so close to finishing bcps-woohoo!
> 
> I took my last bcp last night, and have my first E2&ultrasound this thursday already, wow! This appt. will determine if I can start stimming or not so FX those bcps and lupron injections did their job...so excited!!
> 
> And to all the ladies in the tww limbo-sorry it is dragging-I can only imagine how much more intense the ivf twws are compared to natural cycle twws...so much more hard work goes into the ivf cycle! FX we all will be done with the battle of ttc soon!

Almost- So excited for you to start!!! Fingers crossed for you ASAP!



jchic said:


> Almost - thursday is right around the corner!
> 
> Michelle - Fingers crossed for you!!!! Hang in there!
> 
> Linds - Friday is almost here! Are you testing beforehand?

Jess- not testing before Friday, no. I don't want to give myself a false result one way or another. I just figure it will be better to wait (as agonizing as that is!!!)



ashknowsbest said:


> AF showed up for me last night but full flow this morning ... onto last IUI before IVF ...

Ash- good luck with your last IUI. Glad you know you can move onto IVF if need be!!


----------



## jchic

Lindsay18 said:


> wantbabysoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lindsay18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantbabysoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lindsay18 said:
> 
> 
> Want- how are you feeling?!
> 
> Today I am feeling better than yesterday but I have noticed a weight gain in the past 2 days... I am also having difficulty in sleeping at night... How are you?Click to expand...
> 
> Keep track of that weight for sure. Have you been drinking Gatorade and eating salty foods ;)
> I'm good. Feel pretty normal today. No more cramping etc. definitely not sleeping great at night either, though!!Click to expand...
> 
> I have been taking Gatorade and salty food since retrieval day... the symptoms seem to have increased a little after transfer... I don't feel horrible but I am always exhausted but that could be because of uncomfortable sleep at nights as well. I wish we could get all the answers :)Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean!!! Hoping you start seeing improvement with the weight. 2lbs isn't bad so it's probably nothing! Xoxo
> 
> 
> 
> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> phantom-you are so close to finishing bcps-woohoo!
> 
> I took my last bcp last night, and have my first E2&ultrasound this thursday already, wow! This appt. will determine if I can start stimming or not so FX those bcps and lupron injections did their job...so excited!!
> 
> And to all the ladies in the tww limbo-sorry it is dragging-I can only imagine how much more intense the ivf twws are compared to natural cycle twws...so much more hard work goes into the ivf cycle! FX we all will be done with the battle of ttc soon!Click to expand...
> 
> Almost- So excite for you to start!!! Fingers crossed for you ASAP!
> 
> 
> 
> jchic said:
> 
> 
> Almost - thursday is right around the corner!
> 
> Michelle - Fingers crossed for you!!!! Hang in there!
> 
> Linds - Friday is almost here! Are you testing beforehand?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> AF showed up for me last night but full flow this morning ... onto last IUI before IVF ...Click to expand...
> 
> Jess- not testing before Friday, no. I don't want to give myself a false result one way or another. I just figure it will be better to wait (as agonizing as that is!!!)Click to expand...

I hear you. I am debating not testing after transfer either. I think that when I DO find out though that I have to be in a controlled environment, you know? Because if I find out at work I will LOSE IT. how long after transfer does RMA do the beta? Also, who did your ER and ET? Shastri is doing my ER tomorrow I think. I saw her today too.


----------



## Lindsay18

Jess
They do it 8 days after the transfer. I know. My mom wants me to be at her house but I may want to be alone. Idk yet. I'll see. My ER was done by Dr. Rybeck and my transfer was done my Dr. Maguire (my doctor!!! Total coincidence!)


----------



## notoptimistic

Sorry Ash. Hopefully your next one works so you don't have to even bother with IVF. 

All: my blood test is scheduled for Friday. I don't feel pregnant though and I am trying to prepare myself for failure. At least I have 13 blasts on ice if I need them.


----------



## Lindsay18

notoptimistic said:


> Sorry Ash. Hopefully your next one works so you don't have to even bother with IVF.
> 
> All: my blood test is scheduled for Friday. I don't feel pregnant though and I am trying to prepare myself for failure. At least I have 13 blasts on ice if I need them.

Mine is the same day :). I dont feel pregnant either. Not saying we should definitely have signs but I don't have any... Did you have any cramping after transfer? Are you testing at home before Friday?


----------



## notoptimistic

Lindsay - I actually didn't have any cramping right after the transfer. In fact, the day after the transfer was the day I felt like I finally turned the corner and started feeling better after the ER. I have had very mild cramping ..not even sure if it would be considered cramping ...just general stomach discomfort this morning and maybe a couple very short lived incidences over the past couple of days. I also have sore boobs, but that's not unusual for me in my luteal phase. I feel like the two times I was pregnant before (both ended in miscarriage), I could tell I was pregnant even before I tested. 

I don't plan on testing before I get my blood test Friday. I can't handle seeing another negative.


----------



## hiccups

Jenn76 said:


> wantbabysoon said:
> 
> 
> I had transfer this morning and since this evening I am feeling slight cramps in my abdomen... Did anyone else experience it as well?
> Also, my doctor changed my PIO shots to the vaginal suppository.. No more needles for a while :)
> 
> Yeah for the end of shots! I had a pressure in my abdomen. Sore feeling like I did situps. Apparently that is normal. Baby is implanting, great sign! FX for a BFP!
> 
> 
> 
> oneof14 said:
> 
> 
> Yay Michelle! You are so close to your BFP!!!
> 
> AFM, no trigger tonight,he did reduce my bravelle. I sure hope my doc knows what he's doing.Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry One, today will be your day PUPO on Monday! It will all work out.
> 
> 
> 
> hiccups said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: Hi ladies sorry I haven't posted lately. Waiting on AF was not fun. She finally showed up on the 13th. Went in for blood work on 15th and started BCP that night. Just received all my meds via UPS. Having a saline-sono on the 21st. Has anyone else had this done? Well enough about me.....
> Welcome :flower: to all the new ladies
> Congrats to all the PUPO's and in tww
> 
> Michelle so exited for you...GL Sun
> Lindsay are you on progesterone gel? That's what I received with meds
> Never how are you doing?
> Want only ten more days till test
> Stinas will you test again?
> DrSquid such a cute video
> Almost I'm right behind you
> Phantom yay on starting
> MrsC and Haj and Jenn how are the babies?
> TTB, Angels, Teapot, Ksluice, Swepa, Bubu, One, Jchic, Bomo, Azlissie :hugs:
> How are ya?:hi:
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone but know that I'm following everyone's journey and praying for their BFPClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah for getting started! :happydance: picking up the meds was the best moment for me it made everything real. When do start taking them? What protocol are you on?
> 
> I'm good had my first bout of ms yesterday. :sick: I'm hoping it was just what I ate and not the beginning of a long first trimester.Click to expand...

starting Lupron on the 28th. Not sure about the name of my Protocol. Sorry your having MS, I noticed that it helped if I ate later in the day instead of early in the morning.


----------



## hiccups

TTB said:


> wantbabysoon - sorry about the frosties, hope some are able to be frozen tomorrow for you! Congrats on being PUPO with 2 embies :)
> 
> AndreaFlorida - sorry that AF showed, hope you can start trying again soon!
> 
> almostthere - when do you think you will start stimming?
> 
> michelle01 - yay, good luck for Sunday morning!!
> 
> Lindsay18 - no heartburn for me in the past, but I did have cramping around 5dp5dt, so much that I ought AF was coming. Sounds like a good sign!
> 
> hiccups - thanks I'm doing good, just waiting for AF to start. Good luck for your saline sono, when will you start stimming?
> 
> groovygem - an antagonist cycle is a short cycle, usually lasting 4 weeks starting with your natural cycle and straight onto stimming.
> 
> AFM - just waiting for AF to arrive, hoping she will be here in the next few days so I can get started stimming. Is anyone else starting stims next week?

Don't know yet, I will get more info tomorrow before sono


----------



## Lindsay18

notoptimistic said:


> Lindsay - I actually didn't have any cramping right after the transfer. In fact, the day after the transfer was the day I felt like I finally turned the corner and started feeling better after the ER. I have had very mild cramping ..not even sure if it would be considered cramping ...just general stomach discomfort this morning and maybe a couple very short lived incidences over the past couple of days. I also have sore boobs, but that's not unusual for me in my luteal phase. I feel like the two times I was pregnant before (both ended in miscarriage), I could tell I was pregnant even before I tested.
> 
> I don't plan on testing before I get my blood test Friday. I can't handle seeing another negative.

Yeah, I've had sore boobs since before retrieval. So that's nothing new lol. Well fingers crossed for both of us on Friday! Xoxo:)


----------



## hiccups

jchic said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Stinas - fingers crossed for you honey!!
> 
> Michelle - congrats on being PUPO!! Forget the frosties, you won't need them!
> 
> AFM - trigger tonight! retrieval is set for 10am Tuesday!!!

yay for triggering


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lindsay18 said:


> notoptimistic said:
> 
> 
> Lindsay - I actually didn't have any cramping right after the transfer. In fact, the day after the transfer was the day I felt like I finally turned the corner and started feeling better after the ER. I have had very mild cramping ..not even sure if it would be considered cramping ...just general stomach discomfort this morning and maybe a couple very short lived incidences over the past couple of days. I also have sore boobs, but that's not unusual for me in my luteal phase. I feel like the two times I was pregnant before (both ended in miscarriage), I could tell I was pregnant even before I tested.
> 
> I don't plan on testing before I get my blood test Friday. I can't handle seeing another negative.
> 
> Yeah, I've had sore boobs since before retrieval. So that's nothing new lol. Well fingers crossed for both of us on Friday! Xoxo:)Click to expand...

Yeah good luck you both... I will follow on Monday :)


----------



## hiccups

Michelle congrats on being PUPO

Bubu hope your husband is doing better

Stinas GL


----------



## nikkifrank

Update:

BFP!!!! 1st beta 10dp5dt =344 then 2nd beta 13dp5dt= 1,144
Sonogram scheduled for Sept 7.


----------



## Lindsay18

nikkifrank said:


> Update:
> 
> BFP!!!! 1st beta 10dp5dt =344 then 2nd beta 13dp5dt= 1,144
> Sonogram scheduled for Sept 7.

Yay Nikki!!!! Congratulations girl!!!!!


----------



## hiccups

Congrats Nikki


----------



## nikkifrank

I know. So excited!!! Still hasn't sunk in!


----------



## Likklegemz

Nikkifrank; MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS!!!! So pleased for you

Arranged to see health centre today, I waited over an hour as a half, was a bit annoyed as I could have left work later and they're getting annoyed with me now. Bright note is that they don't think theres anything to worry about. They've scanne my womb and they said the womb thickness is 7.5mm supposedly good at this stage ad 7 follicles on each ovary and I think she said the biggest one was 3 mm! I have no idea of why this means! just glad I don't need to worry

They've said to be on the safe side they've done a blood test and may need to up he dosage of the menopur to 3 amps rather than 2! She asked I'd I had any questions but to be honest I was so overwhelmed my mind went blank! Can any one tell me what this means?

Other than that apparently were still on track for scan on Friday, and egg collection w.c 27th August

So excited and glad I've got some *hopefull* 2ww and bump buddies to keep me going

How is everyone feeling? Is anyone else getting a dull pain where your ovary is?

Xxx x


----------



## Phantom710

nikki- congrats!!! how many did you transfer?


----------



## Lindsay18

Likklegemz said:


> Nikkifrank; MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS!!!! So pleased for you
> 
> Arranged to see health centre today, I waited over an hour as a half, was a bit annoyed as I could have left work later and they're getting annoyed with me now. Bright note is that they don't think theres anything to worry about. They've scanne my womb and they said the womb thickness is 7.5mm supposedly good at this stage ad 7 follicles on each ovary and I think she said the biggest one was 3 mm! I have no idea of why this means! just glad I don't need to worry
> 
> They've said to be on the safe side they've done a blood test and may need to up he dosage of the menopur to 3 amps rather than 2! She asked I'd I had any questions but to be honest I was so overwhelmed my mind went blank! Can any one tell me what this means?
> 
> Other than that apparently were still on track for scan on Friday, and egg collection w.c 27th August
> 
> So excited and glad I've got some *hopefull* 2ww and bump buddies to keep me going
> 
> How is everyone feeling? Is anyone else getting a dull pain where your ovary is?
> 
> Xxx x

Likkle- that's great!! Your follicles will be getting bigger and bigger as you continue your shots. So they must see them growing then. The next time you go in they'll be even bigger. Usually when you are around 20 or so mm (give or take) you will be ready for retrieval. so exciting!!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Yay Nikki!


----------



## Stinas

GettingBroody - Good luck!!!

teapot - I guess today was a shitty day for the both of us! Im sorry about the BFN...I wish i could change it for the both of us. This whole TTC crap is stressing me out! Do you know whats next for you?

bubumaci - Oh no! I hope DH gets well soon!! :hugs:

jchic - Good luck tom!!!

Likklegemz - Glad its nothing!

michelle - I think the waiting after the transfer is the worst....worse than all the shots combined!

TTB - :happydance:

Phantom - I hope AF shows soon!

Ash - :hugs: & :happydance:? lol I was really routing for you!

notoptimistic - Good luck!

nikkifrank - CONGRATS!!!


As for me BFN beta. Very upsetting, but after doing a few tests, I was kind of already prepared for it. DH had his expectations up way too high, so he is beyond aggravated and stressed out right now. Honestly, im glad hes at work because I cant deal with him on top of all the emotions im going through. We are just not having a great year at all. 
As of right now we are planning to go ahead with FET. I am contemplating starting BCP's when AF shows or waiting for the period after this period(if that makes sense). 
Any suggestions from ladies doing a FET? Is it better to wait to clean out my system fully or just go ahead? Doc gave me those options. 
So im looking at mid Oct. FET. 

I wish you all the best of luck in the world! This journey has been emotionally draining, but as you all know, we need to put our heads up high and continue on our quest to be mommies! 
I hope you guys dont mind me lurking around here until my FET.


----------



## Lindsay18

Stinas- I'm so sorry:( we were all really hoping it would be different than your home tests. Whichever you choose, this period or next, sending all the positivity possible your way. 
And you BETTER lurk on here! I want to hear how you are doing!!!


----------



## drsquid

stinas- im so sorry

nikki= congrats


----------



## Stinas

Thanks ladies! :hugs:


----------



## bubumaci

Nikki - Congratulations :happydance: :)

Thanks for your wishes for DH. Seems to be a UTI and was caught before it got to blood poisoning - but they are keeping him in for 2-3 days for monitoring. Poor thing really suffering with this high fever. Thank you for your thoughts :) :hugs:


----------



## nikkifrank

Phantom710 said:


> nikki- congrats!!! how many did you transfer?

I transferred 2 good blasts.


----------



## almosthere

yay a BFP! Congrats nikki!!


----------



## never2late70

stinas: I am so so sorry :hugs:

Nikki: :happydance:

Michelle: No more testing for me. AF is due on the 28th so we shall see.

Ash: Sorry about the BFN, but I'm totally with you on the "let's get this IVF ball rolling" as you know my first IVF was converted to my 4th IUI :dohh: 

Bubu: Sorry about the hubby but it sounds like you have things well under control. :thumbup:

Oneof14: Please check in. We're all so concerned about you :hugs:

Nothing new going on with me except my boobs and nips hurt worse than ever. My back hurts and I went and got myself sunburned yesterday..lol 

Thinking about you all!
can't wait for you PUPOS to test already! :winkwink:

~Angie


----------



## almosthere

Stinas--hugs <3


----------



## ashknowsbest

never - when are you starting IVF ... ? if the IUI doesn't work of course but I wish you the best with the IUI so you don't have to go through the IVF hastle.

Stinas - :hugs: I really wish you got your break and this was your bfp however now we can be IVF buddies in October ... if you need to talk we're all here!


----------



## never2late70

ashknowsbest said:


> never - when are you starting IVF ... ? if the IUI doesn't work of course but I wish you the best with the IUI so you don't have to go through the IVF hastle.
> 
> Stinas - :hugs: I really wish you got your break and this was your bfp however now we can be IVF buddies in October ... if you need to talk we're all here!

I try for IVF #2 just as soon as AF shows :thumbup: Hopefully minus the suppression phase..lol 3 stickin Follicles last time.. blah :nope:
So I hope he changes up my protocol for sure!


----------



## Stinas

Thanks Ash! Maybe it was just meant for us to be IVF buddies lol
Got to laugh about something right? lol


----------



## azlissie

Stinas and teapot, so sorry about the bfn. :hugs: I have a feeling I'll be joining you when I get my beta results on Thursday.

Congrats nikki! It's nice to see another bfp on this board.

Bubu, so sorry to hear about your DH. Men typically don't handle being sick very well!

Never, thanks for the PM. I think I'm going to schedule a consultation with your RE - I've been with mine for over a year and so far not even a hint of a positive result.

Michelle, yay for being PUPO!! I'll be kmfx'd for you - are you going to test at home?

Good luck to the other PUPO ladies! :dust:

AFM, nothing new to report. I didn't test today after being totally depressed after yesterday's bfn. I was really hoping this would have finally worked! I was thinking it was a good sign that I hadn't had any bleeding this time because last time I started spotting 8dp3dt and was full-on AF before my OTD. Apparently this time my prog. levels are high enough that it's keeping AF away even though it should be here by now. Probably just means my next AF is going to suck big time. I have no idea what I'm going to do next - I'm not ready to jump right back into another cycle, not to mention the fact that I blew my savings on the first round! It might be a few months before I can afford it again.


----------



## jchic

Oh Stinas, that breaks my heart :( Try to remember that the first IVF is very much diagnostic. They will likely see why this didnt work and will address any issues or make any changes for the next round. Please keep your head up, a negative result first time around is pretty common. This will happen for you!!! I do think moving forward with the FET timing is really what you and your doc think is best. Did she give you any insight as to why it didnt work?


----------



## oneof14

Hey ladies, I will do personals later as I'm still a little loopy.

Stinas, I'm am so sorry :hugs:

Nikki, congrats.

AFM, ER was this morning they retrieved 8 eggs. Not sure if all are mature I will know more tomorrow. I'm so nervous about the fetilization update. I feel fine, a little bloated and tired.


----------



## jchic

One!!! YAY for 8 eggs!!!! Excited for you! We are together in this one. My Er is tomorrow at 10


----------



## Likklegemz

Stinas so sorry hun, hope your feeling ok despite everything. 

Can't believe it's getting closer for us, so excited but worried at the same tume! Nikkindo you think itll be twins?


----------



## Phantom710

So sorry Stinas :(


----------



## Lindsay18

One- congrats for 8 eggs!!! Rest up!


----------



## michelle01

Phantom - The waiting is awful! I think this 2ww is worse then when I was waiting for my period or starting stims. Hopefully this time works for you :) And this is my second time in the 2ww, and honestly it isn't as bad this time as it was the first. The first time I POAS every day! And this time I haven't even thought about it; at least not yet.

Ash - Praying you will not need IVF and the IUI works for you ;)

notoptimistic - I have heard some have NO symptoms and that its a good sign, so don't count yourself out! Good luck on Friday!

Yay nikkifrank :yipee:

Great news Likkle; glad you can keep going, and sounds like things are progressing.

Stinas - I am so sorry :hugs: I pray that whatever you choose to do for your FET that it turns out in your BFP!!!

Bubu - Glad it was just a UTI and nothing more serious!

Az - Are you taking progestrone suppositories or doing PIO injections to keep your progestrone levels high? I don't know if I will test this time around; my OTD is Friday, August 31 and not sure if I want to get the results at work, which is what will happen. I also will probably do another hcg booster Thursday, which is 2,500 units, so it will take about 3 days after doing it to be out of my system. I have debated to test from this Friday and on, to test out the booster, but then I am not sure. I will decide Thursday what to do.

One - Yay on your 8 eggies....grow embies grow!!!! Rest up :)


----------



## Stinas

One - Yay!!! 

azlissie - Im sorry about the BFN! 

jchic - DH has Azoospermia, so the TESE sperm is not as strong at "normal" sperm that comes out normally. So it was probably something to do with the chromosomes...something like that she said. I was kind of out of it when we talked.


----------



## jchic

Ok, well chin up. I am sure this fet will work. I knows its dissappointing but this journey sometimes requires
More steps than we initially anticipate. I am wondering if a transfer of blasts would be good since they are strongest then? Either way you are in great hands and this will work. Stay strong and if you need to talk just pm me and I will send you my info xoxo


----------



## MoBaby

nikki big congrats! your betas are awesome!

stinas: sooo sorry for your bfn 

oneof14: 8 is great!! fx for all to be mature!!


----------



## teapot

Oh balls Stinas, I was very hopeful for you. Your poor DH, I hope he is able to process it soon, you need eachother more than ever.

I don't know what's next for us really, we don't have frosties. Nor do we have anything close to the kind of money needed for another cycle. We are 10 yrs married next spring, so are going to book a little holiday to have something to look forward to.

We need a little while to figure stuff out. 

With regard to your question, I think I'd let one 'natural' AF pass & then do the FET - let some of the drugs out of your system? Which way are you leaning yourself?

Hugs to you. xx


----------



## never2late70

Oneof14: Thank you for checking in! 8 egges are great! :happydance:

AZ: You're welcome. You will love him. I hope he can help you :thumbup:


----------



## Jenn76

*Teapot:* I am so sorry to hear you didn't get your BFP. :hugs: I hope you can get started again soon. 

*Stinas:* I am so sorry to hear your beta was negative. :cry: Praying for you to have success with your FET. I don't know much about them so I'm not sure when is optimal to start again. My clinic says to go through three bleeds so your body gets back to before meds. Seems most clinics don't feel the same so I wouldn't wait if your RE says you don't have to. Many people have more luck with FETs so lets hope you are one. :hugs:

*Jchic:* Good Luck tomorrow, fx that you get lots of mature eggs.

*GettingBroody:* Welcome back from vacay!! :happydance: Woo hoo for getting started!! 

*BuBu:* What a scary ordeal, I hope your hubby feels better soon.

*Likklegemz:* Glad to hear everything went well with your scan. 

*TTB:* Glad to hear you are on your way! 

*Almost:* Good Luck on Thursday I hope you can start stimms right away.

*Ash:* FX this IUI works so you don't have to do IVF. 

*notoptimistic:* FX that you are preggo and have a great result on Friday.

*Nikki:* :wohoo: Congrats on your BFP!!!!! Awesome results! Hmmmm maybe another set of twins for this thread.

*Angie:* Still sounding positive to me, have you tested?

*Azlissie:* :hugs: I'm still hoping you have a BFP, until AF shows up you aren't out. Sorry to hear you won't be able to try again right away, but I totally get the financing thing as we had to pay out of pocket as well. I hope things turn around quick.

*One:* :happydance: Eight is Great!!!! Rest up, FX for a great report tomorrow!

*Michelle, Wantbaby, Lindsay: *The waiting never ends, wait to start, wait for ER, wait for ET, TWW, wait for sono.... wait wait wait!!! Bah!!! Waiting sucks! Thinking of you guys, FX for BFP's all around.


----------



## teapot

One, congrats on 8 lovely eggies, hope they are getting jiggy as we speak!

Jchic - GL for your ER tomorrow. x

Nikki - Huge congrats again, lovely beta. 

Bubu - glad DH is on the mend.

Michelle & Az, best wishes for the rest of the 2ww for you both, hope you aren't going too crazy.

Almost - GL for Thursday :)

Everyone else, sorry if I haven't done you a personal,my brain is a bit scattered at the mo, but I am watching everyones progress & crossing my bits for you all. xx


----------



## drsquid

one- yay for lucky 8. looking forward to hearing your fert report

afm- anyone want to come cut my head off for me. 4 days straight of a headache and ive about had it. work is super painful today cause im so barely functional and spend the day staring at the computer


----------



## jchic

Teapot - Ugh, I am sorry this cycle didn't work. I do think that a vacation is exactly whats needed. Sometimes just getting away from the daily grind helps. I am sure you will be a Mommy, hang in there. xoxo


----------



## jchic

Congrats Nikki!!!! I don't know how I missed that!


----------



## never2late70

Drsquid: Headaches are the worse! :growlmad:

Jenn: No testing for me. I know AF is on her way. I have a migraine and I am so agro (agrrovated) for no reason. I feel like ripping heads off of baby chickens..Bahaha! Which is a sure sign of AF for me. That and the lower back pain. Funny how I welcome AF with open arms. Just wanna get going again.

I long for a normal life again..so badly.


----------



## 4everyoung

nikkifrank said:


> Update:
> 
> BFP!!!! 1st beta 10dp5dt =344 then 2nd beta 13dp5dt= 1,144
> Sonogram scheduled for Sept 7.

Congratulations Nikki! It's so great to see those beautiful letters on this board! :)


----------



## 4everyoung

Stinas said:


> GettingBroody - Good luck!!!
> 
> teapot - I guess today was a shitty day for the both of us! Im sorry about the BFN...I wish i could change it for the both of us. This whole TTC crap is stressing me out! Do you know whats next for you?
> 
> bubumaci - Oh no! I hope DH gets well soon!! :hugs:
> 
> jchic - Good luck tom!!!
> 
> Likklegemz - Glad its nothing!
> 
> michelle - I think the waiting after the transfer is the worst....worse than all the shots combined!
> 
> TTB - :happydance:
> 
> Phantom - I hope AF shows soon!
> 
> Ash - :hugs: & :happydance:? lol I was really routing for you!
> 
> notoptimistic - Good luck!
> 
> nikkifrank - CONGRATS!!!
> 
> 
> As for me BFN beta. Very upsetting, but after doing a few tests, I was kind of already prepared for it. DH had his expectations up way too high, so he is beyond aggravated and stressed out right now. Honestly, im glad hes at work because I cant deal with him on top of all the emotions im going through. We are just not having a great year at all.
> As of right now we are planning to go ahead with FET. I am contemplating starting BCP's when AF shows or waiting for the period after this period(if that makes sense).
> Any suggestions from ladies doing a FET? Is it better to wait to clean out my system fully or just go ahead? Doc gave me those options.
> So im looking at mid Oct. FET.
> 
> I wish you all the best of luck in the world! This journey has been emotionally draining, but as you all know, we need to put our heads up high and continue on our quest to be mommies!
> I hope you guys dont mind me lurking around here until my FET.

So sorry to hear about your BFN. It can be so hard managing the relationship with your partner, I know :( I hope you're able to make a good go for the next round .
xx


----------



## 4everyoung

nikkifrank said:


> Phantom710 said:
> 
> 
> nikki- congrats!!! how many did you transfer?
> 
> I transferred 2 good blasts.Click to expand...

Ooh! I had two good ones transferred...send me some baby dust :0)


----------



## Lindsay18

4everyoung said:


> nikkifrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phantom710 said:
> 
> 
> nikki- congrats!!! how many did you transfer?
> 
> I transferred 2 good blasts.Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh! I had two good ones transferred...send me some baby dust :0)Click to expand...

Me too!! Lol


----------



## wantbabysoon

Stinas - I am so sorry... Hang in there.. We are all here for you.

One- congrats for 8 eggs. You will soon be PUPO

AFM, nothing much going on besides the weight increase which I have been concerned about... I am having sleepless nights but am feeling ok overall..


----------



## 4everyoung

Hi all-

I'm checking in after a few days away getting ready for school. I am feeling pretty good...had ER last Monday & 2 day transfer (just 2 embryos for us!) on Wednesday..so, I'm half way through the 2ww (though poas is in my very near future!!). 

One piece of optimism I'm feeling is that, with my regular cycle and with my last 2 IVFs I have had bleeding by this time, and I have had none...I'm hoping different is better! Keep the baby wishes coming! :)

Stacy


----------



## almosthere

Sounds positive Stacey~GL!


----------



## Lindsay18

4everyoung said:


> Hi all-
> 
> I'm checking in after a few days away getting ready for school. I am feeling pretty good...had ER last Monday & 2 day transfer (just 2 embryos for us!) on Wednesday..so, I'm half way through the 2ww (though poas is in my very near future!!).
> 
> One piece of optimism I'm feeling is that, with my regular cycle and with my last 2 IVFs I have had bleeding by this time, and I have had none...I'm hoping different is better! Keep the baby wishes coming! :)
> 
> Stacy

Yay, Stac!!! Good luck good luck!!!! How's school going?! Have the kids started yet?


----------



## MrsC8776

teapot said:


> AFM, OTD & I'm out :( tested last night and this morning (9dp/5dt), both BFN :( :( AF hasn't shown her dirty face yet, feeling stupid for still having hope until she shows.
> 
> everyone else, hope you are all plodding through & keeping sane. x

:hugs: I'm so sorry. 



bubumaci said:


> :hugs: to all you lovely ladies today!
> 
> Had to take my DH to hospital today :( Last weekend he had a high fever but no other symptoms and went to his GP on Monday morning - but he didn't really know what hit was and put him on sick leave for the week. DH got better during the week, but fever spiked again yesterday and was 39,4°C this morning. So I took him to my GP (whom I trust entirely) - after a very thorough check up, including urine, they found a huge amount of bacteria, blood and white blood cells in his urine - so off to the hospital :( He has a catheter and they will be doing a scan, as they found some cyst in the seminal vesicle (during an ultrasound) and has been admitted. Luckily, the inflammation figures in his blood weren't that high, so we are hoping he hasn't got himself blood poisoning (which my GP was worried about), but still not nice what is going on :( Poor mite!
> So, I have popped home to grab his belongings (and something to eat, since I've had nothing since about 7 am) and will then make my way back to him ..
> 
> Tomorrow morning I have my next u/s (and probably blood work) to see how we are doing ovulation-wise ... will post more when I know more.
> 
> Good luck Stinas today :)
> 
> Teapot ... :hugs:

I hope your DH is ok and he heals quickly. 



jchic said:


> Er tomorrow for me at 10am!

:happydance: Good luck tomorrow! 



almosthere said:


> phantom-you are so close to finishing bcps-woohoo!
> 
> I took my last bcp last night, and have my first E2&ultrasound this thursday already, wow! This appt. will determine if I can start stimming or not so FX those bcps and lupron injections did their job...so excited!!
> 
> And to all the ladies in the tww limbo-sorry it is dragging-I can only imagine how much more intense the ivf twws are compared to natural cycle twws...so much more hard work goes into the ivf cycle! FX we all will be done with the battle of ttc soon!

Good luck on Thursday and fx you can start stimming. 



ashknowsbest said:


> AF showed up for me last night but full flow this morning ... onto last IUI before IVF ...

:hugs: I'm sorry to hear that your IUI didn't work. Fx for the next one. 



nikkifrank said:


> Update:
> 
> BFP!!!! 1st beta 10dp5dt =344 then 2nd beta 13dp5dt= 1,144
> Sonogram scheduled for Sept 7.

:happydance: Congrats!! 



Likklegemz said:


> Nikkifrank; MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS!!!! So pleased for you
> 
> Arranged to see health centre today, I waited over an hour as a half, was a bit annoyed as I could have left work later and they're getting annoyed with me now. Bright note is that they don't think theres anything to worry about. They've scanne my womb and they said the womb thickness is 7.5mm supposedly good at this stage ad 7 follicles on each ovary and I think she said the biggest one was 3 mm! I have no idea of why this means! just glad I don't need to worry
> 
> They've said to be on the safe side they've done a blood test and may need to up he dosage of the menopur to 3 amps rather than 2! She asked I'd I had any questions but to be honest I was so overwhelmed my mind went blank! Can any one tell me what this means?
> 
> Other than that apparently were still on track for scan on Friday, and egg collection w.c 27th August
> 
> So excited and glad I've got some *hopefull* 2ww and bump buddies to keep me going
> 
> How is everyone feeling? Is anyone else getting a dull pain where your ovary is?
> 
> Xxx x

I'm glad everything ended up being ok. You don't need extra stress going into all this. 



Stinas said:


> As for me BFN beta. Very upsetting, but after doing a few tests, I was kind of already prepared for it. DH had his expectations up way too high, so he is beyond aggravated and stressed out right now. Honestly, im glad hes at work because I cant deal with him on top of all the emotions im going through. We are just not having a great year at all.
> As of right now we are planning to go ahead with FET. I am contemplating starting BCP's when AF shows or waiting for the period after this period(if that makes sense).
> Any suggestions from ladies doing a FET? Is it better to wait to clean out my system fully or just go ahead? Doc gave me those options.
> So im looking at mid Oct. FET.
> 
> I wish you all the best of luck in the world! This journey has been emotionally draining, but as you all know, we need to put our heads up high and continue on our quest to be mommies!
> I hope you guys dont mind me lurking around here until my FET.

:hugs: I'm so sorry. :( I hope that you and your DH are ok. Everyone expects so much from IVF and when it fails it breaks hearts. It's not fair at all. 



oneof14 said:


> Hey ladies, I will do personals later as I'm still a little loopy.
> 
> Stinas, I'm am so sorry :hugs:
> 
> Nikki, congrats.
> 
> AFM, ER was this morning they retrieved 8 eggs. Not sure if all are mature I will know more tomorrow. I'm so nervous about the fetilization update. I feel fine, a little bloated and tired.

Yay for getting 8 eggs! I look forward to your report. 

AFM~ Sorry it took me so long to reply to everyone. I was sitting at the dealership for 3 hours to replace one light. :grr: They ended up replacing two different lights before fixing the one I asked them to. :dohh: 

I hope everyone is doing ok. :flower:


----------



## MrsC8776

never2late70 said:


> Drsquid: Headaches are the worse! :growlmad:
> 
> Jenn: No testing for me. I know AF is on her way. I have a migraine and I am so agro (agrrovated) for no reason. I feel like ripping heads off of baby chickens..Bahaha! Which is a sure sign of AF for me. That and the lower back pain. Funny how I welcome AF with open arms. Just wanna get going again.
> 
> I long for a normal life again..so badly.

Just wanted to add that before my bfp and shortly after I was pretty aggravated at everything and everyone in sight. :blush: That didn't go over well with hubby but we got through it. 



4everyoung said:


> Hi all-
> 
> I'm checking in after a few days away getting ready for school. I am feeling pretty good...had ER last Monday & 2 day transfer (just 2 embryos for us!) on Wednesday..so, I'm half way through the 2ww (though poas is in my very near future!!).
> 
> One piece of optimism I'm feeling is that, with my regular cycle and with my last 2 IVFs I have had bleeding by this time, and I have had none...I'm hoping different is better! Keep the baby wishes coming! :)
> 
> Stacy

Fx for your testing date!!


----------



## 4everyoung

Thanks-no kids until August 30th...we do lots of summer planning as faculty :) Hoping to have a BFP before I see the so I can be extra happy when the kiddos arrive!


----------



## almosthere

I am jealous of your ivf timing-I have to do the hard stuff my first week or two of the start of school!!! Either way-the kiddos will cheer all us teachers up-they are all just such a joy!!


----------



## Lindsay18

True, almost- and it is good that they will keep you occupied and your mind off everything:)


----------



## 4everyoung

They will. Here's to hoping they don't need to distract me :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Absolutely!!! They'll just be making you smile even more than you will be very shortly;)


----------



## Stinas

jchic - Thank you!!!

teapot - The expense is just crazy. Its a shame insurance does not cover it all the time. I dont blame you for needing some time. Since we have one frozen its only going to be around 5k, so its not as bad as the almost 20k we just spent. If we didnt have that we would have no choice to wait, its just too much too soon.
Ten years! Congrats! You need and deserve a vacation! 
I think I am leaning towards a natural af and when the second af comes ill do the FET. I really want to flush all the crap out, plus I was not much of a fan of the BCP's. They made my 34C boobs into 34DD sensitive knockers....not too fun. 
Going away is going to be perfect for you! We went away right before we started IVF and it was nice, but now I need another one lol

drsquid - Sorry! I know how it is having a headache and stuck spending it in front of a computer...it makes it 10x worse!

4everyoung - Good luck!

MrsC - Thanks! We will be fine....we have been together for 11yrs now(Married a little over 2)....so we have been through a lot...this is just one more thing added to the cake. He just had his hopes up too high I guess. Now hes just pissed I didnt let him go down to AC lol So now I am the bad guy! Go figure....men are such babies!


----------



## hiccups

oneof14 said:


> Hey ladies, I will do personals later as I'm still a little loopy.
> 
> Stinas, I'm am so sorry :hugs:
> 
> Nikki, congrats.
> 
> AFM, ER was this morning they retrieved 8 eggs. Not sure if all are mature I will know more tomorrow. I'm so nervous about the fetilization update. I feel fine, a little bloated and tired.

Yay for eight eggies


----------



## hiccups

Stinas so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Afamilygal

Oneof14- yay to your 8 eggs! Sorry I have been Mia. Can't wait to gear the report! GL darlin!
I just wanted to pop into this thread and say hi to everyone and also ask if any of you are under 30 and have been diagnosed with premature ovarian failure and if so, why the drs thought it had happened to you. I know this thread has a ton of IVF women who might have the same situation as me but with 500+ pages to go through, I thought I'd try asking first. 
:) my dr has said egg donors are my best bet. I'd like to try with my own first if I can. Anyone have any related stories?
Best of luck to all of you!


----------



## TTB

Phantom710 - I couldn't imagine how much pressure you are putting on yourself, it must be so hard! You are doing such an amazing thing! Mr wandy, I like it, much better than calling it dildo cam lol :)

ashknowsbest - sorry your iui didn't work! Your getting so close to ivf, but I still hope you get a sneaky BFP before that :)

nikkifrank - congratulations! That beta looks great

Likklegemz - glad everything is going well. I'll be hopefully having my EC that week too.

Stinas - I'm so so sorry that this cycle didn't work for you, big :hugs:

bubumuci - glad they found out what is happening, hope hubby starts feeling better soon

oneof14 - yay for 8 eggies, hope your recovering well from ER

jchic - good luck for ER tomorrow!

4everyoung - fx for you

Afamilygal - welcome back.

AFM - picked up my med today and start injecting tomorrow. I'm back on 150iu of puregon (same as my first cycle) with the addition of omnitrope (hgh) from day 7. My first scan is on day 9 and they are thinking ER will either be day 11 or 13. Yay, I'm so happy to be finally starting this cycle, it seems like forever since my last attempt.


----------



## GettingBroody

*Nikki* - huge congrats!!! Wishing you a wonderful 9 months! When is your first scan?

*Hiccups* - good luck with your sono today!

*Jchic* - good luck at your ER today! Hope they get lots of lovely eggs!

*Likkle* - glad the health centre was able to put your mind at ease. Won't be long now til the 27th!

*Oneof* - congrats on your 8 eggs! Looking forward to your update!

*DrS* - :hugs: Hope you're feeling a bit better today.

*4ever* - sending you lots of :dust: Enjoy poas!

*Almost* - I'll be going through everything during my first weeks back at school too. In fact my down reg scan was supposed to be on my very first day back :wacko: Ended up postponing the start of my injections by one day so that it's moved to the second day back instead. Still not ideal but not much I can do about it. Very unsure about what kind of time of to take for ER/ET...have you decided what you're going to do?

*Familygal* - :hi: We have male factor problems so can't help u I'm afraid but just wanted to wish you the best of luck!

*Ash* - :hugs: it must be so frustrating having to keep going thru IUI when you are ready to move on to IVF. I hope your wait passes quickly :coffee:

*Stinas* - :hugs: So sorry hon. I think you've made a good decision re your FET. Will be sending you lots of :dust:

*Teapot* - :hugs: to you too hon. So sorry. Enjoy arranging your holiday with dh - you definitely deserve it.

*TTB* - I have my down reg scan the same day as your day 9 scan so hopefully I won't be too far behind you!



Afm, day 2 of injections went without a hitch. DH says I'd make a good junkie :haha: Have my down reg scan on the 30th so hopefully will be on track to start stimms then! :happydance:


Who else is looking at ER/ET in early-mid Sept? I know there's a few of us but there's so much going on in here that it's easy to lose track and miss someone!:wacko:


----------



## GettingBroody

Girls, I'm just wondering how much time you all took (or are planning to take) for ER and ET?

I will be back at school when all the appointments start and we don't get any extra annual leave days other than school holidays so I will need to take sick leave. Will probably go back to work the day after ET but really unsure as to how much time off I'll need after ER... If I have a dr certificate I will be entitled to substitute cover but the guidelines from my fertility clinic says that I will only need the actual day of ER off work so not sure if they'll be prepared to write me a cert for extra days. So do I go to my regular gp? If so do I go before ER and get signed out in advance or do I have to actually wait til after the ER when I'm "sick"?! Sorry if these are quite silly questions but I've never had to have any certified sick leave from school so this is all totally new to me! It will be far easier for my principal to arrange substitute cover if I know in advance what's going on so I'd like to get it all clear in my head before we start back next week. Although I know all my dates could change in an instant if I have to do more/less days stimming etc 

It's all just sooooo confusing, it's making my head spin!!!! :wacko:


----------



## TTB

GettingBroody said:


> Girls, I'm just wondering how much time you all took (or are planning to take) for ER and ET?
> 
> I will be back at school when all the appointments start and we don't get any extra annual leave days other than school holidays so I will need to take sick leave. Will probably go back to work the day after ET but really unsure as to how much time off I'll need after ER... If I have a dr certificate I will be entitled to substitute cover but the guidelines from my fertility clinic says that I will only need the actual day of ER off work so not sure if they'll be prepared to write me a cert for extra days. So do I go to my regular gp? If so do I go before ER and get signed out in advance or do I have to actually wait til after the ER when I'm "sick"?! Sorry if these are quite silly questions but I've never had to have any certified sick leave from school so this is all totally new to me! It will be far easier for my principal to arrange substitute cover if I know in advance what's going on so I'd like to get it all clear in my head before we start back next week. Although I know all my dates could change in an instant if I have to do more/less days stimming etc
> 
> It's all just sooooo confusing, it's making my head spin!!!! :wacko:

It's so hard trying to plan leave, that was a very stressful part of the process for me. I only ever took the day off for ER, went back to work the day after, although I have a desk job. I called in sick that day. For ET I went to work in the morning and left early for the transfer, I just told work I had an appt.


----------



## Jacq1980

Hey Everyone...

Just had my first round of IVF. (August)

Eggs collected: 9
Eggs Fertilised: 2
Quality: V Good / 8 Cell & 6 Cell
Transfer: 3 Day & 1 8 Cell Embryo
Other Embryo being taken to blastocyst and will freeze if survives

Having accupuncture to keep me calm. I am feeling a bit rough after it all, which I didn't expect. I feel exhausted and terrible cramps/wind. 

So now begins the brutal 2ww!! :wacko:


----------



## Lindsay18

Broody- I was still on summer break during mine but seeing how it went, ideally I would have taken day of ER and day after for sure. I would have also taken the day of ET off. I would say you would NEED more time for ER simply because you will be sore and uncomfortable whereas the day of ET is just for taking it easy so your eggies can settle (I wasnt sore at all after transfer). That's based off of what I personally just went through, but if I were to do this process again during the school year, that's what I would do. 

Jaq- congrats!!! I'm waiting right along with you :)


----------



## almosthere

GettingBroody said:


> Girls, I'm just wondering how much time you all took (or are planning to take) for ER and ET?
> 
> I will be back at school when all the appointments start and we don't get any extra annual leave days other than school holidays so I will need to take sick leave. Will probably go back to work the day after ET but really unsure as to how much time off I'll need after ER... If I have a dr certificate I will be entitled to substitute cover but the guidelines from my fertility clinic says that I will only need the actual day of ER off work so not sure if they'll be prepared to write me a cert for extra days. So do I go to my regular gp? If so do I go before ER and get signed out in advance or do I have to actually wait til after the ER when I'm "sick"?! Sorry if these are quite silly questions but I've never had to have any certified sick leave from school so this is all totally new to me! It will be far easier for my principal to arrange substitute cover if I know in advance what's going on so I'd like to get it all clear in my head before we start back next week. Although I know all my dates could change in an instant if I have to do more/less days stimming etc
> 
> It's all just sooooo confusing, it's making my head spin!!!! :wacko:

See my problem is similar. I am a brand new teacher too, so I am worried my boss is going to hate me and fire me!! haha. I only have 10 days to take off from work-and am needing to take 3 off already for winter vacation as I am flying very far out of the country to see DH's parents. So that leaves me with 8 days for end of Aug-end of June! I am assuming I will need to have to take the day of ER and day of ET off leaving me with only 6 days for the school year, maybe 5 if I need to call in sick the day after ER if I am not feeling well-horrid!! BUT there is a chance our days could fall on a Sat or Sun....my dh works Sunday, but we would rather it be on his work day than mine as he has been with his company a lot longer and his boss already knows our situation. There is also a holiday on Monday during the time I may be having ER or ET so I am just hoping to luck out!! :thumbup: Everything will work out-our work has to understand!! Especially in our line of work working with children :flower:


----------



## Likklegemz

Girls sorry to change subject having a breakdown and need advice!!

As you know the HC put me on 2 powders plus 1 water, and that I had some heavy bleeding over the weekend. The scan showed that there was good womb lining at this stage, and that they could see follicles but did a blood test to be on he safe side

Anyway they've phoned me now and said they're gonna up the does to 5 powders of Menpur plus one and a half water.she asked if I had any questions and India properly loads but couldn't think of anything. Anyway called them bak at 4:35 on hold for 10 minutes then cut off, tried calling back an they're now closed

So worried why has this happened and what does it mean? My AMH is slightly lower than average for my age 19 as opposed to 21, an other than the blocked tubes theres nothing else wrong! Should I be worried, will we be ok to continue? Will it mean we'll have a poor response with our eggs??? Have got a planned scan for Friday feel like I'm having a breakdown now been crying since I couldn't get thru!


----------



## Lindsay18

Likklegemz said:


> Girls sorry to change subject having a breakdown and need advice!!
> 
> As you know the HC put me on 2 powders plus 1 water, and that I had some heavy bleeding over the weekend. The scan showed that there was good womb lining at this stage, and that they could see follicles but did a blood test to be on he safe side
> 
> Anyway they've phoned me now and said they're gonna up the does to 5 powders of Menpur plus one and a half water.she asked if I had any questions and India properly loads but couldn't think of anything. Anyway called them bak at 4:35 on hold for 10 minutes then cut off, tried calling back an they're now closed
> 
> So worried why has this happened and what does it mean? My AMH is slightly lower than average for my age 19 as opposed to 21, an other than the blocked tubes theres nothing else wrong! Should I be worried, will we be ok to continue? Will it mean we'll have a poor response with our eggs??? Have got a planned scan for Friday feel like I'm having a breakdown now been crying since I couldn't get thru!

They adjusted my shot amounts several times throughout my IVF process depending on the results of my bloodtests. I would just follow procedure as they said tonight and call them tomorrow to ask any questions you may have. I'm sure they have good reason to adjust your meds. Deep breath :)


----------



## wantbabysoon

Likklegemz - Doctors adjust the protocol everyday. Don't worry... the doctors know what is best... trust them and try to take it easy.

Lindsay - How you feeling?

AFM, I am feeling much better but still bloated... other than that no other symptoms.


----------



## Lindsay18

wantbabysoon said:


> Likklegemz - Doctors adjust the protocol everyday. Don't worry... the doctors know what is best... trust them and try to take it easy.
> 
> Lindsay - How you feeling?
> 
> AFM, I am feeling much better but still bloated... other than that no other symptoms.

Hey! I'm feeling good. Slept good last night finally but tired today anyway lol. My bloating is minimal. Is yours better? Weight better?


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lindsay18 said:


> wantbabysoon said:
> 
> 
> Likklegemz - Doctors adjust the protocol everyday. Don't worry... the doctors know what is best... trust them and try to take it easy.
> 
> Lindsay - How you feeling?
> 
> AFM, I am feeling much better but still bloated... other than that no other symptoms.
> 
> Hey! I'm feeling good. Slept good last night finally but tired today anyway lol. My bloating is minimal. Is yours better? Weight better?Click to expand...

Bloating is better than yesterday but weight went up further.. So I am a little worried and left a message for my doctor...


----------



## Phantom710

Got my calender and all my appointments yesterday. Meds are supposed to be coming today in the mail! I was hoping for an estrogen patch, but I'll be doing injections. 

Med List:

Estradiol Valerate (inject)
Estrace (tablet)
Endometrin: vag capsule
Progesterone Ethyl Oleate (inject)
Medrol Dosage Pack 


Any tips/comments on any of them?


----------



## jchic

Hi All!

Just an update- just got out of ER and they got 14 eggs!!!! Fertilization report tomorrow :)


----------



## Phantom710

jchic said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Just an update- just got out of ER and they got 14 eggs!!!! Fertilization report tomorrow :)

awesome!!! fx'd for great report :)


----------



## Lindsay18

wantbabysoon said:


> Lindsay18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantbabysoon said:
> 
> 
> Likklegemz - Doctors adjust the protocol everyday. Don't worry... the doctors know what is best... trust them and try to take it easy.
> 
> Lindsay - How you feeling?
> 
> AFM, I am feeling much better but still bloated... other than that no other symptoms.
> 
> Hey! I'm feeling good. Slept good last night finally but tired today anyway lol. My bloating is minimal. Is yours better? Weight better?Click to expand...
> 
> Bloating is better than yesterday but weight went up further.. So I am a little worried and left a message for my doctor...Click to expand...

Good. I would def like to hear what your doctor say. That's good the bloating is better though. The first thing my doc said to pay attention for if I saw weight gain, was shortness of breath. Have you had that??



Phantom710 said:


> Got my calender and all my appointments yesterday. Meds are supposed to be coming today in the mail! I was hoping for an estrogen patch, but I'll be doing injections.
> 
> Med List:
> 
> Estradiol Valerate (inject)
> Estrace (tablet)
> Endometrin: vag capsule
> Progesterone Ethyl Oleate (inject)
> Medrol Dosage Pack
> 
> 
> Any tips/comments on any of them?

The only one of those I have done is the Endometrin capsules. I'm doing them now. No big deal at all. Just to regulate your progesterone after transfer.


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lindsay - No shortness of breath that's why I want to make sure I get a follow up appointment or blood work to make sure everything is ok. I am just a worrier I guess


----------



## MoBaby

Awesome jchic!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

I would be worried too. You just want to make sure everything is ok. Better safe than sorry!!!


----------



## almosthere

congrats jchic that's great news!

& always better to be safe than sorry wantbaby!


----------



## never2late70

Jchick: Rockin News :happydance::happydance:

Oneof14: Any news yet? 

Nothing new going on here. Just super pissy today..lol

:coffee: waiting for my BFP or AF..


----------



## oneof14

Jchic, that is awesome news. 

So out of my 8 eggs, 4 fertilized and I'm scheduled for a 3 day transfer on Thursday. I am actally a little disappointed, but hey its quality right? I wont know that until Thursday. Fingers crossed!


----------



## drsquid

jchic- yay for 14

one of- sucks losing some but.. 4 is still great

broody- i took off the day of er. i was in court (being sued) during er and et so i went back to court the next day but all i really had to do was sit there. maybe im weird but.. i had 13 retrieved and went straight to lunch after. i was fine. had more cramps etc from hsg. after et i hopped straight on muni and went and sat in court. once they are in... they are in. they are either gonna stick or they arent


----------



## oneof14

Thanks squid, I am praying all those months of acupunture will pay off and I will have good quality embies.


----------



## drsquid

oneof- fingers crossed for you. need more bfps in this thread =)


----------



## never2late70

Oneof14: Lots off postive MOJO headed your way :hugs::happydance:

:dust:


----------



## oneof14

Thanks Ladies, as you all know, its such an emotional rollercoaster! 

Also, this morning was my first PIO shot and my God, I can not sit. I dont think my DH did it right. I told him to youtube how to do it again.


----------



## michelle01

Jchic - YAY on your 14 eggies! That is awesome!

One - Out of my 10, 7 fertilised and by the time I went in for my ET, only 2 of the 7 even survived :wacko: I know the feeling of being disappointed and I was surely not a happy camper Sunday because of only have 2 left and they were just OK quality again. I have seen perfect blasts done and not take and those with just OK quality take just fine. So I say, relax, and you are going to be PUPO soon :) How many are you going to put back?


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hi all, just checking in. Sorry to have been MIA lately... Been spending lots of time with family. Gl to everyone in their TWW and to those with ER and ET soon. I am in class right now do I will do personals later but I wanted to say hi and let you know I'm thinking of you.

Family-I think you asked about DOR, I was diagnosed with that and have now done 4 iuis and one ivf cycle with my eggs. I am trying one more and if that doesn't work I'll move on to donor eggs. I have responded better to the meds than my re expected so you never know.


----------



## drsquid

oneof- some people are "allergic" to the shots. i was. ddint matter where you put them within an hour i coulndt touch my skin, sit, stand, roll over in bed etc. if the 2nd isnt better or if it is unbearable, switch to crinone


----------



## oneof14

Thanks Michelle, I know I should be thrilled i made it to this point, after my cancelled IVF. I keep telling my hubby, currently, we have 4 kids..lol.. Fingers crossed for you Michelle!!

Squid, oh you think? I just thought my DH did it wrong. I will see how it goes tomorrow morning, then I will ask the doctor. I called them this morning and the nurse told me to ice it, so maybe I will do that. Maybe I am allergic because I did my hsg shot the same way and there is no side effect.


----------



## notoptimistic

After my HCG shot in the butt I was sore for at least 24 hours after!!


----------



## oneof14

I was a little sore after my HSG, but this really hurts to sit. Not fun!


----------



## michelle01

OK girls, of those who have went through the 2WW and those in the 2WW, I am SO bloated and feel VERY uncomfortable :wacko: I look 3 months pg and I have to sit at my desk with my pants unbuttoned :haha: I know from last time the suppositories give you symptoms, like make you tired, make your boobs sore, but this time around I feel SO different; well I am super tired and boobs are killing me. I am more thirsty the past few days, I drank 2 bottles of sprite yesterday and I normally don't drink that. I am just wondering if anyone else felt this way or is feeling this way? I am 2dp5dt today.


----------



## never2late70

Michelle: I may not have doen an IVF transfer, but I am 11 days into my TWW and I was just telling my friend that I am soooo thirsty and that my boobs hurt so bad that I can't even let the shower water hit them. Forget about trying to go without a bra. They feel like they weigh 100 pounds each! I have 38 DD's (I paid for :winkwink:) and the feel like triple F's :dohh:

I am trying not to be too optimisitic because I hate the let down, but damn. Oh also I keep getting hot flashes and bouts of nausea..totally new to me..

Should I test tonight when I get home, or wait until the morning? 

Ugh!


----------



## michelle01

Angie - TEST!!!! I am a poasaholic :haha: But seriously I have just not felt right today; even a few dizzy spells, so I am hoping one of both of these embies are attaching today. Not to mention the cramping...OMG! I have spells of cramps and its just uncomfortable. I am leaving work soon and going to go home and just rest. I am still eating my pineapple core and walnuts :) AND I gave up my coffee, as hard as that was. But I am doing everything possible this time. And yea, I hear ya on the boobs hurting, but I think its the progestrone for mine. And I paid for mine too ;) (and almost died from it :growlmad:....stupid dr)! If you test, let us know :)


----------



## MoBaby

I say test now and in the morning lol!! But I am addicted to poas!! Both of you girls have promising symptoms! Michelle I started getting nausea at 2dp5dt last go around which was different so fx you are preggers!!


----------



## michelle01

Thanks Mobaby; I have had some waves of nausea today too! I thought it was all in my head :haha:, but I just feel sick to my tummy! I sure hope this time works :)


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Michelle - I felt like that last cycle too. When I called the doctor to complain my symptoms to him he said that clinically it was a good sign that I felt like that and it was for about a minute. I think it is a good sign for sure! Really pulling for you Michelle:)


----------



## Lindsay18

Michelle and Never- my boobs are sore too (I am 4dp6dt) but they have been for a while now. I'm pretty tired today but haven't been nauseous at all. My cramping was 2 days ago but hasn't come back. I dont want to test at home- I'm scared lol!!


----------



## never2late70

Thanks Mobaby! I just might :thumbup:

Michelle: I didn't quit drinking coffee. Just one "large" mug a day with 2 tsp of sugar and non dairy creamer. I gave up soda. Love me some sprite, but did you know that although it is caffeine free, it has a whopping 54 or 64 grams of sugar. Just a heads up on that :thumbup:

I'm gonna hold my pee and test when I get home in 3 hours from work..lol


----------



## oneof14

Good luck never!!


----------



## michelle01

Goid luck testing Angie! Yea sprite is awful with the sugar, which is why I am not drinking it anymore. I will drink coffee again, just not till after I get a positive and hear a hb!! 

Thanks MissAnnabelle...i hope its a good sign. Just afraid to get my hopes high after my last cycle.


----------



## MsTX

michelle01 said:


> OK girls, of those who have went through the 2WW and those in the 2WW, I am SO bloated and feel VERY uncomfortable :wacko: I look 3 months pg and I have to sit at my desk with my pants unbuttoned :haha: I know from last time the suppositories give you symptoms, like make you tired, make your boobs sore, but this time around I feel SO different; well I am super tired and boobs are killing me. I am more thirsty the past few days, I drank 2 bottles of sprite yesterday and I normally don't drink that. I am just wondering if anyone else felt this way or is feeling this way? I am 2dp5dt today.


Hey! I know I am not part if this thread but I just let compelled to post after reading this. I felt the exact same way 2dpt and I am now almost 11 weeks. I was sooo thirsty and my boobs grew from a 34c to a 34dd aand were so sore and heavy. I also got cramps the night between 2 and 3dpt that woke me in the middle of the night. I even got random dizzy spells which had never happened to me before. I guess I'm trying to say that all your symptoms sound very promising! This was my first cycle so I have nothing to compare but I wanted to give you some positive reassurance as positive attitude is everything during this time. Good luck, I will definitely be checking back to see how it turns out!


----------



## almosthere

sounds promising for all you ladies, GL testing!!! gooo angie!! =)


----------



## Jenn76

*Drsquid:* I feel for you, as I am struggling through work right now and I have a desk job. I'm just soooo tired. You work long shifts don't you? That plus rotation of hours probably too. Just guessing. Hope your headache goes away soon.

*Angie:* Those symptoms mimic pregnancy too, you sound preggo to me. FX! I'd test if I were you. Just remember that your first morning pee is best to use so I'd try again tomorrow morning if you don't get a BFP now.

*Stacy:* Congrats on being PUPO!!!!! :dust: Good Luck with your HPT hoping you see a positive result!!

*Wantbaby:* Don't worry about the weight gain you will lose it in the 1st tri :sick: I've lost 8lbs since my ER, gained 15 form the meds.

*TBB:* Great that you got your meds and schedule!! Time will fly now.

*GettingBroody:* I sucked at the injections so that's great that you are doing great with it. Luckily I got a nasal spray for achieving down reg. Not much longer for you. I went back to work the same day after ET and with ER I went back the next day. If I could go back in time I would probably book a couple days after the ER off to rest as it was exhausting on me, but I survived.

*Jacq1980:* Welcome :hi: congrats on being PUPO!! FX that you get your BFP!

*Likklegemz:* I was raised twice during stimms, don't worry they know what they are doing. :hugs:

*Jchic:* :happydance: 14 is fantastic!!!! FX for a great fertilization report tomorrow!

*One: *4 is great!! So excited for you. See if you can switch to the vaginal progesterone they are easier. Good Luck on Thursday!

*Michelle:* I totally unbuttoned my pants at work after ER too. Could be mild OHSS or just normal bloat from the meds. Mine wore off a couple weeks after ET. I reduced my coffee from 12oz to 10oz, just one a day. They say it's fine to have up to 16oz a day. If I don't have my coffee I get bad headaches.


----------



## wantbabysoon

oneof14 said:


> I was a little sore after my HSG, but this really hurts to sit. Not fun!

I was so sore from the PIO shots ... after 6 days I switched to Crinone because both my sides were sore and I couldn't sleep comfortably on either side. See if they will let you switch?


----------



## michelle01

MsTX said:


> michelle01 said:
> 
> 
> OK girls, of those who have went through the 2WW and those in the 2WW, I am SO bloated and feel VERY uncomfortable :wacko: I look 3 months pg and I have to sit at my desk with my pants unbuttoned :haha: I know from last time the suppositories give you symptoms, like make you tired, make your boobs sore, but this time around I feel SO different; well I am super tired and boobs are killing me. I am more thirsty the past few days, I drank 2 bottles of sprite yesterday and I normally don't drink that. I am just wondering if anyone else felt this way or is feeling this way? I am 2dp5dt today.
> 
> 
> Hey! I know I am not part if this thread but I just let compelled to post after reading this. I felt the exact same way 2dpt and I am now almost 11 weeks. I was sooo thirsty and my boobs grew from a 34c to a 34dd aand were so sore and heavy. I also got cramps the night between 2 and 3dpt that woke me in the middle of the night. I even got random dizzy spells which had never happened to me before. I guess I'm trying to say that all your symptoms sound very promising! This was my first cycle so I have nothing to compare but I wanted to give you some positive reassurance as positive attitude is everything during this time. Good luck, I will definitely be checking back to see how it turns out!Click to expand...

MsTx - Thank you so much for your post and congrats to you!!! I have been so extremely thirsty, more then usual. And the cramps continue tonight and this tight feeling in my stomach. I am glad to hear you had these same symptoms!! :) I am staying positive, cause I really want this to work.


----------



## almosthere

gl michelle!! can't beleive ur beta is already next week!


----------



## michelle01

Jenn - I have read about caffiene, no caffiene and I was not sure what to do. Last cycle I drank my two cups and when I started stimming I cut that in half and as of today, well no coffee, no caffiene. I had a headache today, but was not horrible. If and when I get my positive I will start one cup again after I hear a hb :)


----------



## oneof14

Michelle your symptoms do sound promising!!! Can't wait for your BFP!

Thanks Jenn, I hope I get to transfer at least 2 great embies!!

Wantbaby, I'm gonna try again tomorrow and see if it's any better. If not, I'll have to switch. I take the vaginal ones at night and PIO in morning.


----------



## oneof14

Jenn76 said:


> *Drsquid:* I feel for you, as I am struggling through work right now and I have a desk job. I'm just soooo tired. You work long shifts don't you? That plus rotation of hours probably too. Just guessing. Hope your headache goes away soon.
> 
> *Angie:* Those symptoms mimic pregnancy too, you sound preggo to me. FX! I'd test if I were you. Just remember that your first morning pee is best to use so I'd try again tomorrow morning if you don't get a BFP now.
> 
> *Stacy:* Congrats on being PUPO!!!!! :dust: Good Luck with your HPT hoping you see a positive result!!
> 
> *Wantbaby:* Don't worry about the weight gain you will lose it in the 1st tri :sick: I've lost 8lbs since my ER, gained 15 form the meds.
> 
> *TBB:* Great that you got your meds and schedule!! Time will fly now.
> 
> *GettingBroody:* I sucked at the injections so that's great that you are doing great with it. Luckily I got a nasal spray for achieving down reg. Not much longer for you. I went back to work the same day after ET and with ER I went back the next day. If I could go back in time I would probably book a couple days after the ER off to rest as it was exhausting on me, but I survived.
> 
> *Jacq1980:* Welcome :hi: congrats on being PUPO!! FX that you get your BFP!
> 
> *Likklegemz:* I was raised twice during stimms, don't worry they know what they are doing. :hugs:
> 
> *Jchic:* :happydance: 14 is fantastic!!!! FX for a great fertilization report tomorrow!
> 
> *One: *4 is great!! So excited for you. See if you can switch to the vaginal progesterone they are easier. Good Luck on Thursday!
> 
> *Michelle:* I totally unbuttoned my pants at work after ER too. Could be mild OHSS or just normal bloat from the meds. Mine wore off a couple weeks after ET. I reduced my coffee from 12oz to 10oz, just one a day. They say it's fine to have up to 16oz a day. If I don't have my coffee I get bad headaches.

How are you feeling?


----------



## wantbabysoon

never2late70 said:


> Thanks Mobaby! I just might :thumbup:
> 
> Michelle: I didn't quit drinking coffee. Just one "large" mug a day with 2 tsp of sugar and non dairy creamer. I gave up soda. Love me some sprite, but did you know that although it is caffeine free, it has a whopping 54 or 64 grams of sugar. Just a heads up on that :thumbup:
> 
> I'm gonna hold my pee and test when I get home in 3 hours from work..lol

Good luck!! When is your beta?


----------



## MrsC8776

Jacq1980 said:


> Hey Everyone...
> 
> Just had my first round of IVF. (August)
> 
> Eggs collected: 9
> Eggs Fertilised: 2
> Quality: V Good / 8 Cell & 6 Cell
> Transfer: 3 Day & 1 8 Cell Embryo
> Other Embryo being taken to blastocyst and will freeze if survives
> 
> Having accupuncture to keep me calm. I am feeling a bit rough after it all, which I didn't expect. I feel exhausted and terrible cramps/wind.
> 
> So now begins the brutal 2ww!! :wacko:

Good luck!! 



Phantom710 said:


> Got my calender and all my appointments yesterday. Meds are supposed to be coming today in the mail! I was hoping for an estrogen patch, but I'll be doing injections.
> 
> Med List:
> 
> Estradiol Valerate (inject)
> Estrace (tablet)
> Endometrin: vag capsule
> Progesterone Ethyl Oleate (inject)
> Medrol Dosage Pack
> 
> 
> Any tips/comments on any of them?

Yay for having a plan. I'm sure that is a relief. I'm guessing the people got their questions and or concerns answered. 



jchic said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Just an update- just got out of ER and they got 14 eggs!!!! Fertilization report tomorrow :)

Great report! I look forward to the one tomorrow. 



oneof14 said:


> Jchic, that is awesome news.
> 
> So out of my 8 eggs, 4 fertilized and I'm scheduled for a 3 day transfer on Thursday. I am actally a little disappointed, but hey its quality right? I wont know that until Thursday. Fingers crossed!

4 fertilized is great. I know you are a little disappointed but I believe you won't need all 4 of them. :winkwink: Is the plan to put back one or two? 



never2late70 said:


> Michelle: I may not have doen an IVF transfer, but I am 11 days into my TWW and I was just telling my friend that I am soooo thirsty and that my boobs hurt so bad that I can't even let the shower water hit them. Forget about trying to go without a bra. They feel like they weigh 100 pounds each! I have 38 DD's (I paid for :winkwink:) and the feel like triple F's :dohh:
> 
> I am trying not to be too optimisitic because I hate the let down, but damn. Oh also I keep getting hot flashes and bouts of nausea..totally new to me..
> 
> Should I test tonight when I get home, or wait until the morning?
> 
> Ugh!

Did you test yet?!?! Your symptoms sound so promising!


----------



## oneof14

Mrsc, yes, the plan is to put 2 back. I am praying that we have 2 great ones.


----------



## never2late70

bfn :nope:


----------



## MrsC8776

oneof14 said:


> Mrsc, yes, the plan is to put 2 back. I am praying that we have 2 great ones.

I'm sure you'll have at least 2 good ones. :thumbup:



never2late70 said:


> bfn :nope:

Don't give up hope yet. There is still plenty of time for a line to show up. :hugs:


----------



## TTB

Jacq1980 congrats on being pupo, hope the tww isn't too hard on you!

Likklegemz - sorry you are having problems! I wish I could offer some advise, I've never been on that type of protocol so don't really know much about it, just want to give you a virtual :hugs:

jchic - conrats on the 14 eggs! Great numbers :)

wantbabysoon - hope the weight gain isn't the beginning of ohss! Good luck with the doc

oneof14 - remind me were they using ICSI for you? 4 embies is still good to work with

michelle01 - I get bloated for the entire ivf cycle, have to unbutton pants and everything, I feel for ya. The crinone used the give me really sore boobs too, and my god they were huge :o Are you going to test or wait for your beta?

never2late70 - Sorry it was a bfn :( I'd try again in the morning, but I am a bad influence ;)

Lindsay18 - sounds promising!

Sounds like a few of you ladies are just days away form getting a BFP, I'm excited for you all, is thread needs more BFP's!


----------



## Jenn76

Angie: sorry you didn't see your BFP yet but there is still time. FX for you.

One: 2 is all I wanted to and I only had three fertilize so it was stressful but all three made it to day 5 and we transferred the best two, the last stopped progressing on day 5 so we made a good choice. You will get your two for sure, so excited for you. After your last canceled cycle I am really rooting for you! 

I'm doing okay, struggling with eating though. I feel blah all morning not throwing up just nauseous. When I can eat it's only small portions before I feel nauseous again. Can't wait for this to pass, I feel bad that I'm not providing enough for the baby. I know that it's fine and that lots of pregnancies start like this but I just want to be able to get more in me. Other then that just tired, it's amazing how something the size of a pea can tire you out so much. My tracker just turned to a pea today so happy to see that :)


----------



## michelle01

Jenn - YAY for 6 weeks and your little pea :)

Angie - There is still time! :hugs: When is your beta?

TTB - The bloating does stink and today I am having horrible AF like cramping :wacko: Its going to be a long day if these continue all day long. As for testing, I have a scan tomorrow to measure the size of my ovaries and will probably have to do a hcg booster, which is 2,500 units, so that will stay in my system for 3-4 days. I may test the booster out and see what happens; haven't decided yet.

Jchic - how are you feeling today? Can't wait for your fertilization report :)

One - GOOD LUCK with your ET tomorrow :)


----------



## oneof14

TTB, yes we did ICSI and AH for all.

Jenn, you just made me feel so much better. Although I'm a little concerned that they are doing a 3 day transfer rather than a 5 day. I guess they are concerned that what little embies I have might not make it to day 5. Sorry you are feeling sick, it definitely will pass, dont worry, your baby is getting all the nutrition it needs! 

Angie, I'm sorry :hugs: although it still may be too early.

Thanks Michelle, feeling any better today?

Jess, cant wait for the fert report!!!

How are all you ladies feeling during your TWW?


----------



## jchic

Michelle- im sorry your crampy! Youre so close now!
Jenn- can you take anything to help with the nausea?

One- good luck!!!!! 4 is great!

Got my fert report! Out of the 14- 11 were mature and they performed ICSI on those 11. 10 out of the 11 fertilized!!!!!! Find out Sunday How many made it to blast for a Possible Monday 6 day transfer!


----------



## jchic

Never- I am sorry :( what is the next step? It may be too early no?


----------



## oneof14

Great report Jess, I have my transfer tomorrow. Not loving that Im doing 3 day, but I must trust the doctor. How are you feeling?


----------



## Lindsay18

One- the wait is BRUUUUUTAL. 2 more days ugh!

Jess- yay!!! Such great numbers!


----------



## almosthere

yay jchic!

angie-no af=not out yet!

gl with your transfer oneof!


----------



## Lindsay18

One- good luck with your transfer!! Definitely trust them if they think that's the best route to take. Fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## jchic

One- def trust your doc. Im certain this will work for you!
I am feeling much better today! 
Almost- how are you feeling?


----------



## michelle01

jchic - GREAT report!! YAY :)

One - I am feeling OK today, still very crampy, but just hoping thats a good sign! And definitely trust your doctor! 

Lindsay - 2 more days till beta!!! Are you gonna test that morning or just wait for the beta results?


----------



## almosthere

jchic - I am feeling great thanks! I am sooooo excited to find out when I start stimming-after my E2 and ultrasound tomorrow morning I will be getting a call with all the details! I am already going to be on lupron shot 10 tonight and am going to start prenatals and follic acid tomorrow to make sure my future baby will be extra healthy!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

I am just having one of those days... I have a weird feeling that this round has not worked. I don't 'feel' pregnant at all... I am so low today :(


----------



## almosthere

want baby-some say it is a pregnancy symptom* when you feel "out"....be positive!!


----------



## TTB

Jenn76 - hope the morning sickness gets better for you soon!

oneof14 - good luck for your ET tomorrow! The docs know what they are doing, but it can be hard not to second guess them sometimes, such a stressful process

jchic - congrats, you have lots of embies to work with

almostthere - good luck for the scan tomorrow

wantbabysoon - :hugs:

AFM - first shot done, yay! Grow follies grow


----------



## MrsC8776

Good morning ladies! :flower:



Jenn76 said:


> Angie: sorry you didn't see your BFP yet but there is still time. FX for you.
> 
> One: 2 is all I wanted to and I only had three fertilize so it was stressful but all three made it to day 5 and we transferred the best two, the last stopped progressing on day 5 so we made a good choice. You will get your two for sure, so excited for you. After your last canceled cycle I am really rooting for you!
> 
> I'm doing okay, struggling with eating though. I feel blah all morning not throwing up just nauseous. When I can eat it's only small portions before I feel nauseous again. Can't wait for this to pass, I feel bad that I'm not providing enough for the baby. I know that it's fine and that lots of pregnancies start like this but I just want to be able to get more in me. Other then that just tired, it's amazing how something the size of a pea can tire you out so much. My tracker just turned to a pea today so happy to see that :)

Sorry you are not feeling well. It might take some time but hopefully that feeling will pass. Just make sure to take your prenatal vitamins and drink water. For me the sick feeling started right away and it is still going strong. Hang in there. 



jchic said:


> Michelle- im sorry your crampy! Youre so close now!
> Jenn- can you take anything to help with the nausea?
> 
> One- good luck!!!!! 4 is great!
> 
> Got my fert report! Out of the 14- 11 were mature and they performed ICSI on those 11. 10 out of the 11 fertilized!!!!!! Find out Sunday How many made it to blast for a Possible Monday 6 day transfer!

:happydance: Great news! Fx for your fertilized eggs. 



oneof14 said:


> Great report Jess, I have my transfer tomorrow. Not loving that Im doing 3 day, but I must trust the doctor. How are you feeling?

Good luck tomorrow One! 



wantbabysoon said:


> I am just having one of those days... I have a weird feeling that this round has not worked. I don't 'feel' pregnant at all... I am so low today :(

:hugs: I'm sorry you are having a rough day. Sometimes we get the opposite feeling. Don't give up because there is always a chance. 



TTB said:


> AFM - first shot done, yay! Grow follies grow

Yay for getting the first shot done!


----------



## almosthere

TTB said:


> Jenn76 - hope the morning sickness gets better for you soon!
> 
> oneof14 - good luck for your ET tomorrow! The docs know what they are doing, but it can be hard not to second guess them sometimes, such a stressful process
> 
> jchic - congrats, you have lots of embies to work with
> 
> almostthere - good luck for the scan tomorrow
> 
> wantbabysoon - :hugs:
> 
> AFM - first shot done, yay! Grow follies grow

yay for your first shot ttb-I may only be a day or two behind you! Did you take your shot last night or this morning??


----------



## notoptimistic

wantbaby - I totally understand and feel the same way. I have been pregnant twice before (both were natural conceptions that ended in miscarriages), and those times I knew I was pregnant before I even got the positive hpt. Right now I am 9dp5dt (14 dpo) and I really do not feel anything that I can attribute to pregnancy and I feel the only reason I haven't started spotting yet is because of the progesterone (crinone).


----------



## MoBaby

wantbabysoon said:


> I am just having one of those days... I have a weird feeling that this round has not worked. I don't 'feel' pregnant at all... I am so low today :(

:hugs: youre not out yet! Are you testing before beta?? 

Lindsay and michelle: will you be testing soon??
Jenn: feel better soon!
One: good luck w/ your transfer!! Fx!
Ttb: yay shot! I start next wed and can't be more excited!!!


----------



## almosthere

I have this really good feeling that both lindsay and michelle are preggo!!!!! FX ladies!!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

azlissie~ Good luck testing today!

DaisyQ~ Fx for your FET today!!


----------



## michelle01

Mobaby - If I have to do an hcg booster tomorrow I may test out the booster starting Friday cause it will take 3-4 days to be completely out of my system. 

THANKS Almost :) I didn't even think that this wouldn't work the first cycle (which ended in a MC) and now this cycle feels so much different, but yet I feel pregnant! I really really hope this works this time. And good luck on your scan tomorrow; you will be in your 2WW before you know it!!!

Wantbaby - Sorry you are feeling so down and you are not out yet! When is your beta? Sometimes no symptoms is a good sign too; FX'ed for you :hugs:

Notoptomistic - When is your beta?


----------



## notoptimistic

michelle - my beta is on Friday - so I will be 16 dpo!


----------



## Jenn76

*One:* They were leaning towars a three day transfer with me too but since day two and day three had good results we pushed it back on day 3 to the day 5. It was touch and go, so stressful. I don't think you can ever feel at ease in this process even girls with dozens of eggs stress over it. Did they say there could still be an option for day 5?

*Jchic* - Congrats on a great fert report!!! So you don't get any updates from now until Sunday? For the nausea I am taking vitamin B6 wich is supposed to help. Hey I'm not tossing my cookies so I guess it is working to a degree. 

*Almost:* Good Luck tomorrow, FX that you get the green light to start stimms.

*Wantbaby:* Are you going to test? I joined a first trimester group and most ladies feel nothing for weeks so you're not out because you don't feel anything. :hugs: :dust:

*TTB *- The first is the hardest, way to go! Grow follies grow.

*MrsC:* I know many have it much worse so I'm not complaining small price to pay for the end result. I hope yours wears off soon, you are close to the finish line for the first trimester. 

*Notoptomistic:* Was your doctor able to determine why you miscarried? That's such an aweful thing to go through. :hugs: I am praying that you do get your BFP with this cycle. Good Luck on Friday! :dust:

*Mobaby:* Not much longer for you!! How are you feeling?

*Lindsay:* Two more days for you too!! :dust:

*Michelle:* Feeling pregnant is a good sign, here's some for you too :dust:


----------



## oneof14

Jenn they did say there could be an option for day 5, they said they will assess the embies on day 3 and see how they are progressing and if they are excellent, they will push it to day, but she said thats very rare.


----------



## MoBaby

Michelle I feel fine, feel kinda bloated and gained 5 lbs on bcp this time so I'm glad to be done Sunday. Im very excited to start next weekend!!!
I was trying to remember who had fet today! Daisyq good luck!!


----------



## 4everyoung

Hi All--

Sorry I've been a little off the boards, but school has started for me, and life got crazy!

Anyway, I have a question--I don't "feel" pregnant, but I do not feel like I did at this point in my last 2 IVFs either--no spotting and that's a HUGE deal because I was definitely spotting by now in the former two cycles. On thing I do have that's different today (I've decided different is good) is a slippery discharge. I am taking the Crinone vaginally, but it's not that--it's slippery and clear...not tons, but noticeable. Thoughts??

Thanks :) FX for everyone waiting and my heart goes out to those of you regrouping. xo

Stacy


----------



## Lindsay18

almosthere said:


> yay jchic!
> 
> angie-no af=not out yet!
> 
> gl with your transfer oneof!




michelle01 said:


> jchic - GREAT report!! YAY :)
> 
> One - I am feeling OK today, still very crampy, but just hoping thats a good sign! And definitely trust your doctor!
> 
> Lindsay - 2 more days till beta!!! Are you gonna test that morning or just wait for the beta results?

Nope not testing!!! I'm waiting as hard as it is haha!!



wantbabysoon said:


> I am just having one of those days... I have a weird feeling that this round has not worked. I don't 'feel' pregnant at all... I am so low today :(

I feel the SAME way today. No symptoms at all now. Ugh. So discouraging!!



MoBaby said:


> wantbabysoon said:
> 
> 
> I am just having one of those days... I have a weird feeling that this round has not worked. I don't 'feel' pregnant at all... I am so low today :(
> 
> :hugs: youre not out yet! Are you testing before beta??
> 
> Lindsay and michelle: will you be testing soon??
> Jenn: feel better soon!
> One: good luck w/ your transfer!! Fx!
> Ttb: yay shot! I start next wed and can't be more excited!!!Click to expand...

I'm going to wait for my results Friday. I don't want to mess it up one way or another lol!!!


----------



## michelle01

Lindsay - Its only a couple more days and I give you so much credit for waiting :) Mine isn't till next Friday! And I have to know because I will be at work when I get my results, so I will definitely test Friday morning! If its negative that morning, I may just work from home, it will be easier to handle being home alone!

4ever - Not sure about the discharge, but have you tested yet? Your beta is Monday, right? 

DaisyQ - GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## never2late70

Michelle: No beta for me. My Dr doesn't do them with IUI. You just wait for AF and then if she doesn't show POAS...lol


----------



## notoptimistic

4everyoung - I do have some type of dischage because I'm wearing a liner and the past couple days it's pretty wet by mid-day. When the crinone comes out, it just comes out in little clumps, so I don't think it's the crinone. I wish I knew what it was too. FX it is a good sign. My beta is on Friday.


----------



## michelle01

never2late70 said:


> Michelle: No beta for me. My Dr doesn't do them with IUI. You just wait for AF and then if she doesn't show POAS...lol

Gotcha! Did you test again today? And when would you expect AF; hoping she doesn't show!!!!


----------



## notoptimistic

Jenn76: I had D&C's with both miscarriages and they tested the tissue to try to determine the cause. Turns out the first miscarriage was because the baby had an extra sex chromosome - it was an xxy. The second one had normal chromosomes - so they couldn't find a reason. I really thought the second one was going well because I had an ultrasound around 7 weeks 2 days and saw a great heartbeat. When I went back exactly 4 weeks later, there was the baby - very easy to see, but it wasn't moving. It had no heartbeat. It was terrible and since then I haven't been able to get pregnant again. Those pregnancies I had fallen pregnant first cycle trying.


----------



## never2late70

michelle01 said:


> never2late70 said:
> 
> 
> Michelle: No beta for me. My Dr doesn't do them with IUI. You just wait for AF and then if she doesn't show POAS...lol
> 
> Gotcha! Did you test again today? And when would you expect AF; hoping she doesn't show!!!!Click to expand...

Nope. Not wasting any more money on tests :dohh:
AF is due Tuesday. But with my luck it will be late..:haha:


----------



## michelle01

Angie - I have my fingers crossed for you that she doesn't show...sending you lots and lots of :dust:


----------



## Phantom710

I got my box of medicine yesterday. Wow! It looks like a pharmacy in my bathroom. Any tips on keeping it all organized and not forgetting injections/pills/vag rockets etc?


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey phantom710

Did you get a booklet? My clinc gave us one so we can make a note of everything found it really helped

I got called into HC again today! I swear I'm liable to go mad. Work have given me a hard time at the moment because of all the scans ect that I'm disappearing off for so they weren't too impresses

Any way, had another scan and checked level of meds, the new dosage is making me sick adds bloated which apparently means its working! Yey! Scan showed 7 follies on right side all over 10mm and one on left over 10mm with lining at 6mm, for those of you who have been thru IVF before does this sound normal for there to e such a difference between right and left ones?

Have another scan on Friday and fingers crosses if everything goes ok we'd be looking at either Tuesday or Wednesday next week for EC


----------



## Phantom710

likkle- Nope! I just got my little calender of when to start everything.

I'm thinking I'll buy one of the daily pill containers(or three) but I'm more worried about keeping track of which needle to take meds out with, which one to inject with. What day which med gets injected. AHHHH. Plus, trying to find the best time to do it, since I work.


----------



## wantbabysoon

notoptimistic said:


> wantbaby - I totally understand and feel the same way. I have been pregnant twice before (both were natural conceptions that ended in miscarriages), and those times I knew I was pregnant before I even got the positive hpt. Right now I am 9dp5dt (14 dpo) and I really do not feel anything that I can attribute to pregnancy and I feel the only reason I haven't started spotting yet is because of the progesterone (crinone).

That's how I feel too... oh well... It's a waiting game at this point until my beta on Monday


----------



## wantbabysoon

MoBaby said:


> wantbabysoon said:
> 
> 
> I am just having one of those days... I have a weird feeling that this round has not worked. I don't 'feel' pregnant at all... I am so low today :(
> 
> :hugs: youre not out yet! Are you testing before beta??
> 
> Lindsay and michelle: will you be testing soon??
> Jenn: feel better soon!
> One: good luck w/ your transfer!! Fx!
> Ttb: yay shot! I start next wed and can't be more excited!!!Click to expand...

I am thinking of testing on Sunday before my beta on Monday so I can handle the dissappointment at home with DH.


----------



## wantbabysoon

michelle01 said:


> Mobaby - If I have to do an hcg booster tomorrow I may test out the booster starting Friday cause it will take 3-4 days to be completely out of my system.
> 
> THANKS Almost :) I didn't even think that this wouldn't work the first cycle (which ended in a MC) and now this cycle feels so much different, but yet I feel pregnant! I really really hope this works this time. And good luck on your scan tomorrow; you will be in your 2WW before you know it!!!
> 
> Wantbaby - Sorry you are feeling so down and you are not out yet! When is your beta? Sometimes no symptoms is a good sign too; FX'ed for you :hugs:
> 
> Notoptomistic - When is your beta?


Thanks michelle. My beta is 8/27. How are you feeling?


----------



## wantbabysoon

Jenn76 said:


> *One:* They were leaning towars a three day transfer with me too but since day two and day three had good results we pushed it back on day 3 to the day 5. It was touch and go, so stressful. I don't think you can ever feel at ease in this process even girls with dozens of eggs stress over it. Did they say there could still be an option for day 5?
> 
> *Jchic* - Congrats on a great fert report!!! So you don't get any updates from now until Sunday? For the nausea I am taking vitamin B6 wich is supposed to help. Hey I'm not tossing my cookies so I guess it is working to a degree.
> 
> *Almost:* Good Luck tomorrow, FX that you get the green light to start stimms.
> 
> *Wantbaby:* Are you going to test? I joined a first trimester group and most ladies feel nothing for weeks so you're not out because you don't feel anything. :hugs: :dust:
> 
> *TTB *- The first is the hardest, way to go! Grow follies grow.
> 
> *MrsC:* I know many have it much worse so I'm not complaining small price to pay for the end result. I hope yours wears off soon, you are close to the finish line for the first trimester.
> 
> *Notoptomistic:* Was your doctor able to determine why you miscarried? That's such an aweful thing to go through. :hugs: I am praying that you do get your BFP with this cycle. Good Luck on Friday! :dust:
> 
> *Mobaby:* Not much longer for you!! How are you feeling?
> 
> *Lindsay:* Two more days for you too!! :dust:
> 
> *Michelle:* Feeling pregnant is a good sign, here's some for you too :dust:

I am planning to test on Sunday evening. My beta is Monday.


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lindsay - I don't know how you are keeping yourself sane in this waiting period without testing. I am planning to test one day before my beta just so I am prepared with the outcome.
Today I just have sore boobs but they have been like that since retrieval so nothing new there. 
Good luck to you on Friday!


----------



## michelle01

wantbabysoon said:


> michelle01 said:
> 
> 
> Mobaby - If I have to do an hcg booster tomorrow I may test out the booster starting Friday cause it will take 3-4 days to be completely out of my system.
> 
> THANKS Almost :) I didn't even think that this wouldn't work the first cycle (which ended in a MC) and now this cycle feels so much different, but yet I feel pregnant! I really really hope this works this time. And good luck on your scan tomorrow; you will be in your 2WW before you know it!!!
> 
> Wantbaby - Sorry you are feeling so down and you are not out yet! When is your beta? Sometimes no symptoms is a good sign too; FX'ed for you :hugs:
> 
> Notoptomistic - When is your beta?
> 
> 
> Thanks michelle. My beta is 8/27. How are you feeling?Click to expand...

I am having all sorts of symptoms, but sure most are related to the progestrone. The worse one is the cramps I get throughout the day; they seem to come and go. I have also been SUPER thirsty this cycle which I wasn't last one, and of course having sore/tender boobs, I have had a couple of twinges, bloating, tiredness and the past 2 nights some crazy and very clear/rememberable dreams. I decided to start testing Friday to test out the hcg booster I am more then likely going to have to do tomorrow. The suspense just eats away at me and I am already getting anxious!

Only 5 more days till your beta :) I am keeping my FX'ed for you :hugs:


----------



## michelle01

Phantom - I remember being so overwhelmed when I got my first boxes of meds! What I did was just pull out the things I needed to use right away, put them on a space on my counter and then had my sheet with it so I knew what I needed and when. I took all my pills at one time, typically before bed because a few of them make me sick. So I was taking about 9 pills every night; now I have split it up and carry 2 of them with me to work and take them during the day and the other 3 at night now. The shots you pick a time when you know you will be home; I did my morning ones at 6am (although the weekends sucked having to wake up that early) and my evenings at 7:30 when I knew for sure I would be home. Once you start it gets easy to remember what to do :) Just keep your sheet handy!


----------



## ashknowsbest

So I went in for my bloodwork this morning and I got word that I'll be doing 75 units of Gonal F until Saturday morning and then I go in and get checked on and then go from there. 

On a not TTC matter ... I've been trying to keep busy so I picked up the shawl that I had been knitting a few years ago (I ran out of yarn and had the hardest time finding the yarn again but I finally found it) and I just finished it :) It was 3 years in the making so I feel very accomplished and good about it ... I figured I'd share a picture or two ... very proud ! :haha:

https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc506/ashliknowsbest/IMG_0587.jpg
https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc506/ashliknowsbest/IMG_0588.jpg


----------



## azlissie

Michelle, your symptoms sound very promising! I hope you get your sticky baby from this cycle!

Jenn and MrsC, sorry to hear about the ms. I know that when I was having gall bladder problems one of the only things I could stand to eat was mashed potatoes - they're pretty bland but filling.

Phantom, good luck with all the meds! I don't think you'll have a hard time remembering which needle to pull up the meds with and which to inject because the first one is huge! You'll look at it and realize there's no way you're going to stick that into yourself.

Good luck to the ladies with betas coming up this week - sending you lots of :dust:

AFM, blood draw for my beta is this afternoon but I won't get the results until tomorrow. I haven't tested again since Sunday (11dp3dt) but I am getting very crampy like AF is on her way and I really expect a bfn. I guess tomorrow I can stop the PIO and then AF will show up shortly thereafter. I keep looking online to find women who had negative hpts and positive betas but I don't think I'll be lucky enough to be one of those women!


----------



## 4everyoung

notoptimistic said:


> 4everyoung - I do have some type of dischage because I'm wearing a liner and the past couple days it's pretty wet by mid-day. When the crinone comes out, it just comes out in little clumps, so I don't think it's the crinone. I wish I knew what it was too. FX it is a good sign. My beta is on Friday.

Ooh! Let's hope it's a good sign. I'm the same with the Crinone and panty liner :) Here's to hoping. Fingers crossed for your Friday beta!


----------



## Phantom710

thanks Michelel and az :)


----------



## Stinas

TTB - Yay for finally starting again! I wish you all the luck in the world with this cycle!

Jacq - Congrats & best of luck!

GettingBroody - ER I stayed home in bed all day, mostly because I was sleepy, next day I was crampy and bloated, but If I had to work I would have been fine. Not fine to lift heavy things, but fine to go with a normal days work. ET I stayed home again all day on the couch, not because I didnt feel well, just because I thought it would increase my chances. 

Likklegemz - Dont freak out...when they take your blood they read it and thats how they determine what doses to give you. I went one day with one powder and then the next 4 powders, and even one day I had to take my gainirellex in the am the regular stuff at night and they called me to add another shot in between all those....so they know what they are doing. No need to worry. 

jchic - 14 yay!!!!!!! Thats wonderful news!!!!

One - Dont be disappointed! Thats still good amount of embryos! Good luck on thursday! PIO shots suck...just wait until you are a week into them...thats when your ass really hurts. I found it better doing it myself. 

never2late70 - :hugs:

wantbabysoon - Dont be down on yourself...you have to be positive!

azlissie - Google is the worst! Dont google neg hpt pos beta.....you get a bit excited for something that is super rare....trust me because it was only a few days ago I was doing the same. :hugs:



Ladies what is Crinone? Is it still a butt shot? I didnt have a problem with the PIO besides the pain before and after injection....and the lump on each side I got from it. I have a big butt, so sitting down was not a problem...but laying on my side hurt here and there.


----------



## michelle01

Ash - That is beautiful!! I wish I had the patience and talent to make something like that. And congrats on starting soon.


----------



## Lindsay18

Phantom- it totally depends on which meds your clinic uses. My personal nurse walked me through each and every one of my meds to ensure I knew which ones to refrigerate, which one to use, times etc. I would call them to clarify for sure:)

Michelle- thanks. Lol. I guess I just don't want to know one way or another until it's official. I would probably do the same if I would be at work but I'm still on summer break so I won't be working Friday. Best of luck to you!!!


----------



## never2late70

Lindsay18 said:


> Phantom- it totally depends on which meds your clinic uses. My personal nurse walked me through each and every one of my meds to ensure I knew which ones to refrigerate, which one to use, times etc. I would call them to clarify for sure:)
> 
> Michelle- thanks. Lol. I guess I just don't want to know one way or another until it's official. I would probably do the same if I would be at work but I'm still on summer break so I won't be working Friday. Best of luck to you!!!

Do you test this Friday?


----------



## Lindsay18

Never- yep. 2 days!!! Lol!


----------



## almosthere

so exciting lindsay no spotting or anything? you are deffoo preggo!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Almost- nope no spotting. I had cramping 2 days after transfer but that's it. I hope so!! I'm just nervous because I really don't have any other signs?? And I have nothing to compare it to because this is my first IVF cycle.


----------



## almosthere

I hear you lindsay! This is also my first ivf cycle AND I have never had a bfp so no idea as to what to expect with ivf discomforts after ER and ET and with pregnancy symptoms :/ And I asked about spotting because I know some ladies spot as sign of AF on the way....I spot always so it will be a tell tale sign for me in my ivf tww I am sure!


----------



## bubumaci

@ Stinas - Crinone is Progesterone that you insert into the vagina with an applicator. It then creates a sort of cement-like clump around the cervix. As one pp wrote, little clumps come out and if you stop inserting it (after BFN), then the whole clump comes out. I was really freaked out after the first time, as this huge clump came out when I got my period, it was like the blood was held back by this "plug" and when the plug came out, I saw that AF was in full flow. The second time around, the bits of the plug broke off more and I didn't have that bizarre experience.
I was offered vaginal suppositories, which have to be inserted three times a day (by hand), but I was concerned about hygiene etc. and chose to have the one a day applicator insertion :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Almost- sorry it's so hard to keep track of where everyone is in this journey lol. What stage are you on with IVF?


----------



## never2late70

Lindsay18 said:


> Almost- sorry it's so hard to keep track of where everyone is in this journey lol. What stage are you on with IVF?

How do you NOT POAS??? :haha:

Such will power! :dohh:


----------



## Lindsay18

Hahaha never- idk I honestly don't even have the urge to test at home!


----------



## almosthere

I second what angie said!! haha I am a POAS addict!!

And I am done with bcps, on night 10 of lupron shot, and about to go in for first ultrasound and E2 bloodwork! Hope they tell me to start stimming for tomorrow night!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Yay!!! So exciting! Fingers crossed!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Just did my first shot of gonal F ... starting IUI # 6 :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Good luck, Ash!!! Xoxo


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks lindsay! good luck to you too !


----------



## Lindsay18

Thanks, girl!!!


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies...for everyone not having pregnancy symptoms have no fear!!! I had a little cramping like 2 days after ET but did not get any real pregnancy symptoms till 8 weeks!!!! Its funny bc every other month we were pregnant i thought i had a million symptoms and when i actually got pregnant they didnt come till 8 weeks


----------



## MoBaby

hi haj! cant believe you are 16 wks already!!!


----------



## haj624

Me either!!! I have a drs. appt on tues to test for spina bifida but im hoping they do a sono even though i think its just a blood test, and hopefully we can find out what were having!!! This picture is from my 15 week belly shot...look at my belly already...and to think i still have 24 weeks. I'm going to be huge!!!
 



Attached Files:







photo (15).jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 23


----------



## almosthere

yay ash!!!


----------



## almosthere

and loving the bump pic haj!!


----------



## michelle01

Great pic haj...what a cute bump! I cannot believe your 16 weeks already too...wow, how awesome :)


----------



## TTB

almostthere - I take it at night, but I'm in a different time zone so when I post at night it comes up as morning in this thread :) Hope the scan goes well and you can start stimming tomorrow

4everyoung - sounds promising!

Phanton710 - my clinic gives you a sheet listing the days and you fill in what you have to do each day. I also add reminders into my phones calendar to remind me what time to take these things.

Likklegemz - I always have more follies on one side than the other, my clinic didn't seem concerned at all

ashknowsbest - that shawl looks awesome, I can't believe you made it! Nice work. You must be so excited for your last iui, I hope it works for you but if not then you can move onto ivf! Yay

azlissie - good luck with the results, I have my fx for you

Lindsay18 - I can't wait to hear about your beta results, I have a good feeling for you :)

Haj - love the bump pic! Good luck for your test and hope you get to see those babies again


----------



## Stinas

bubumaci - Thanks! Thats interesting! I was not really given an option besides changing the type of oil the Progesterone came in. I wonder which one is the more effective way? I feel like the injections get to the point and nothing is "lost" along the way, less messy too. 

Ash - Best of luck this cycle!!!...if not...BUDDIES again!

haj624 - Thats soooo exciting!!!!!!!!!!! Great twinnie bump!


----------



## drsquid

there are a few reasons they do shots.. a) it is easier to assess in the blood, b) cheaper. crinone has been shown to be just as effective as it goes straight to the uterus (you cant take progesterone oral as it gets broken down too quickly by the liver). they just cant monitor it as well


----------



## ashknowsbest

stinas we'll always be buddies :hugs:! :haha: We've been here together since Lisa got her :bfp: and we'll be here til the end!


----------



## Stinas

Drsquid - Thats interesting! Thanks for the run down! I think ill stick with the PIO. It sucks, but it gets the job done. Im glad my ass is juicy....I feel bad for skinny butts...that must hurt! lol (PS.....we need a 12 week scan pic of the twins...thanks lol)

Ash - :hugs:


----------



## oneof14

Update for me: no transfer today, I got a call from the embryologist saying that they are changing me to a 5 day transfer. She said initially I had 4 embies but I have 5. So Im pleased that they continue to grow, hope they stay on that path.


----------



## Lindsay18

Haj- thanks or the reassurance!!! With my test tomorrow I could use some!! You look ADORABLE!!! 

One- that's fantastic news!! Even though you have to wait a couple more days- that's awesome that you have more than you thought and they are growing!!!


----------



## jchic

Haj - you look great!!!

Linds - all the love and luck in the world tomorrow girl! I am thinking of you!

one - great news for day 5 transfer!!!!!!!!

AFM - back to work today and praying that our 10 embies grow, grow, grow and that some make it to Monday for our 6 day transfer. I will get a call on Sunday letting me know. Oh please embies grow for mommy and daddy!!!!


----------



## almosthere

oneof-that is FANTASTIC news, yay!

lindsay-one more day, I am sooo excited for you!!

Well I finished my appt very early as I was the only ivf-er in the office at the time I went! My smaller ovary (the left) had 7 follies and my larger, the right, had 6, go figure! haha. I was told 13 follies is normal and to just wait for my afternoon phone call from a nurse....(stimming, stimming, stimming...let's go!) Haha I sound like a cheerleader, I am just SOOO excited!!!!! I think DH thinks I am overly excited, but this is the one thing I want most in life-a baby!

Do any of you who do not have any children (not sure if we are all waiting for baby number 1?) think you want a certain number of babies, and your DH/OH thinks they want a different number? I think it will be fun after baby one to see if perspectives change!! As of right now, I want 3 beautiful children, but DH only wants 2!!!! It could be worse if he only wanted one, but I feel like 3 would be so perfect for me at least. That is way ahead of the road, and of course at this point we would be happy with 1 healthy baby boy or girl, but it is fun to think about the full picture in the future! =)


----------



## Lindsay18

Jess- they are growing as we speak!!! I bet you'll get a call Sunday with a number that made it and then you'll go on Monday and you'll find out even more made it!!! Xoxo


----------



## Lindsay18

Almost- thanks, girl!! Excited for YOU!!! Yes, my husband would have 100 children if he could lol. He wanted to start trying before our wedding. I convinced him to wait until right after the wedding haha. Funny role reversal huh? We are also waiting for baby #1. Ideally I'd like 2-3 but this process really puts everything in perspective for you, doesn't it. It makes you so grateful for what you have:) it will all fall into place for you both!!


----------



## michelle01

One - That is wonderful news!! :)

Jchic - Grow, grow, grow :) I am sure you will get great news Sunday!


----------



## jchic

Lindsay18 said:


> Almost- thanks, girl!! Excited for YOU!!! Yes, my husband would have 100 children if he could lol. He wanted to start trying before our wedding. I convinced him to wait until right after the wedding haha. Funny role reversal huh? We are also waiting for baby #1. Ideally I'd like 2-3 but this process really puts everything in perspective for you, doesn't it. It makes you so grateful for what you have:) it will all fall into place for you both!!

this is perfectly said! I would love 2-3 (we are also trying for number 1) but this IVf process puts it into perspective. I will be SO SO grateful for anything God blesses us with.


----------



## jchic

michelle01 said:


> One - That is wonderful news!! :)
> 
> Jchic - Grow, grow, grow :) I am sure you will get great news Sunday!

Michelle - how are you feeling??? getting excited???

Almost - I remember being SO excited to start stims! thats a great antrafollicle count. LETS GOOOOO!


----------



## michelle01

Almost - Sounds like you had a great appt! Great number of follies too :)

Jchic - I am doing good, still having some cramping and VERY thirsty all the time. This morning I woke up with a cold sore on my inner bottome lip...WTH! I have an appt today at 9:30am to scan my ovaries and will probably do an hcg booster tonight. I actually tested this morning cause I wanted a starting point with the booster so I can test it out and as expected a faint positive, BUT I know it is probably from the booster I did Monday of hcg, which was 2,500 units. I am excited, but scared too!


----------



## oneof14

Almost - yay, for starting!! 

Jchic - grow follies grow!! 

Michelle - I can not wait until you test, when id your OTD?


----------



## michelle01

One - It is next Friday; because of the hcg boosters I have to do, I have to wait longer for my OTD. I am planning to test out this booster, cause I am a POASaholic :haha: I tested this morning cause I wanted to see what the line would show since I did a booster Monday and it was faint positive, which I expected from the booster which is probably still in my system. I am more scared and nervous this time around!!


----------



## almosthere

eeek hope it is a real pos michelle!! and no worries I am also a POAS addict! hehe

and will I produce more follicles or is the baseline the official number?? hmm....

some growing dust for your follies jchic!!! :dust:


----------



## oneof14

Michelle, I have a good feeling!!


----------



## bubumaci

Answering the question about how many...
This is also our first and - we will take what we get.
I really would like two... my DH has said, that if we get pregnant and it's only 1, then we're not going through it again ... if it's twins, then that would be the two ...

But ... I would give anything just to see that :bfp: and to have happy and healthy pregnancy, followed by a happy and healthy bouncing baby :) How many, gender ... that sort of thing just doesn't matter any more (I always wanted two - first a girl and then a boy :) )...


----------



## michelle01

Almost - You can definitely grow more as you move along with your stimming! They should tell you after each scan how many you have and what sizes they are. I am so excited for you; now things will start to move quickly!! And yea, I really hope its a true positive too, but I am sure it is too early and given that I have to probably do another hcg shot tonight...UGH, just makes me mad that I have to wait longer for it to get out of my system. However I will keep testing :) Just cannot help myself!


----------



## TTB

haj - I agree with Stinas, we need a ultrasound piccie of those twinnies

oneof14 - that's great news!

almostthere - I hear 2 is a lot harder than 1 baby, but 3 is easier than 2... You could try that on your dh :) I would love 3 kids as well, dh says let's see how we go with one first. I know when we have 1 he will want a whole soccer team lol. Fx you start stimming today

jchic - grow embies grow

michelle01 - Is tonight your last booster?


----------



## almosthere

I think you are deffo preggo michelle!! And thanks for the info-I was not told the size of my follies, and of course I have not started stimming yet. But I am thinking positive and hoping to see that beautiful two pink lined BFP soon!! I also hope the same for all other ladies on here of course!!! =)

And ladies, I agree that at this point one healthy baby is all that is needed right now!! I think something special we can all share is how grateful and appreciative we will be for our future child. I also feel that I have grown so much more conscious of how fast time passes since it has been quite a long process given my age and dh's age and health, and I feel like this infertility struggle has made DH and I's relationship so much stronger! I cannot wait to embrace every single second with my baby in my arms <3


----------



## bubumaci

TTB - that's interesting! Why would 3 be easier than 2?


----------



## jchic

Almost - at my baseline I had 12 (6 on one side and 6 on the other) and ended up with 14. Baseline is just a good indicator of what is there already, but remember there are plenty they cant see, etc. Some more will pop up and hoping they all are mature when your ER comes! Lets go stims!


----------



## michelle01

TTB - Yes, today would be my last booster so I am going to test it out; will be interested to see 3 days after how light/dark the line will be compared to todays test. I had a booster Monday, so I tested this morning; this way I have something to compare the test too :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Almost- you could definitely end up with way more than baseline. But at LEAST you have that many. Like a few have said- as they continue to grow, they will find more:)

Michelle- so excited for you!! You're so brave to be testing so much lol. I have one test under my bathroom sink that I refuse to use. Lol!!! My nurse texted me and told me to pee on it after I get my official results tomorrow so I have an at-home souvenir hahaha!!!


----------



## oneof14

jchic said:


> Haj - you look great!!!
> 
> Linds - all the love and luck in the world tomorrow girl! I am thinking of you!
> 
> one - great news for day 5 transfer!!!!!!!!
> 
> AFM - back to work today and praying that our 10 embies grow, grow, grow and that some make it to Monday for our 6 day transfer. I will get a call on Sunday letting me know. Oh please embies grow for mommy and daddy!!!!

Jess, I'v been saying the same thing to my embies!! Mommy and daddy want you to grow!!! We know you can do it!


----------



## jchic

oneof14 said:


> jchic said:
> 
> 
> Haj - you look great!!!
> 
> Linds - all the love and luck in the world tomorrow girl! I am thinking of you!
> 
> one - great news for day 5 transfer!!!!!!!!
> 
> AFM - back to work today and praying that our 10 embies grow, grow, grow and that some make it to Monday for our 6 day transfer. I will get a call on Sunday letting me know. Oh please embies grow for mommy and daddy!!!!
> 
> Jess, I'v been saying the same thing to my embies!! Mommy and daddy want you to grow!!! We know you can do it!Click to expand...

They will! We are going to have great little growing and hatching babies, One!


----------



## Lindsay18

Haha ladies!!! I talk to the little ones in me now!! I tell my husband to say goodnight to them:). I tell them to snuggle in tight!!


----------



## michelle01

Lindsay - So excited for you to find out tomorrow!!! I cannot help but test, as much as I don't want too cause I am so scared this time, I just have too! It looks like I will be doing another booster, so I will start testing again Saturday and see what happens throughout the week.


----------



## Lindsay18

Good for you!!! Test away, girl!!! Lol. I figure it's only a day away so I'll wait. If I had to wait another week, idk if I could wait haha! Fingers crossed for us both:)


----------



## oneof14

Good luck tomorow lindsey!! My best friend had her 3rd IVF this month and her OTD is tomorrow, she tested today and its a BFP!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Thanks, One!!! What great news and inspiration!!! Thank you for that :) I'll let you know how it goes!!


----------



## jchic

One - that IS inspiring!


----------



## bubumaci

:) Lindsay, good luck tomorrow. BTW - I was doing that too and DH would say good night and good morning... hopefully soon, we will have a real reason to speak to "the belly" :)

FX'd for you ladies. I am just hoping that ovulation will be confirmed, so we can thaw and see what happens... for some reason, I am having a very long cycle and still haven't ovulated (normally much earlier) ...


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lindsay - I am so excited for you for tomorrow! How are you feeling?

AFM, I really don't have any symptoms :(


----------



## Likklegemz

Lindsay good luck tomorrow! I have hopefully my final scan before we do our trigger shot so quite excited too!!! Best of luck! :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Bubu- thank you:). As for ovulating- I was never late but then when I had to wait for it to get started I was 9 days late!!! It's always like that when you are waiting!! Lol

Want- thank you!! I'm feeling fine. No symptoms either. Makes me a little nervous, but of you think about someone getting preggers naturally, they probably wouldn't have any either this soon right?? Your test is on Monday right?!!

Likkle- thank you!! Yay for you!! Trigger is the best because then you get a night off from shots before retrieval!!! Xoxo


----------



## MoBaby

oneof14 said:


> Good luck tomorow lindsey!! My best friend had her 3rd IVF this month and her OTD is tomorrow, she tested today and its a BFP!!

Omg!!! ThIs is inspiring for me!!! It's my third also and I know it's going to work!! I have this feeling :)


----------



## oneof14

MoBaby, she was so pessimistic this cycle too. I am over the moon for her as she has such struggles w/male factor and endo, stage 5.


----------



## jchic

that is really great for her!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lindsay18 said:


> Bubu- thank you:). As for ovulating- I was never late but then when I had to wait for it to get started I was 9 days late!!! It's always like that when you are waiting!! Lol
> 
> Want- thank you!! I'm feeling fine. No symptoms either. Makes me a little nervous, but of you think about someone getting preggers naturally, they probably wouldn't have any either this soon right?? Your test is on Monday right?!!
> 
> Likkle- thank you!! Yay for you!! Trigger is the best because then you get a night off from shots before retrieval!!! Xoxo

Lindsay - You are right.. I really admire you for being able to think straight through all of this :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Thanks, want. You're sweet! Only thing keeping me sane;) if I'm not thinking straight for myself, how am I going to be supportive for all the other ladies going through this difficult time, right?! I always feel so much better when I read this forum.


----------



## never2late70

Good luck tomorrow Lindsey! is this your third cycle of IVF? 

Just out of curiousty now, how many cycles of IVF have each of you done now?


Nothing new going on with me. BFN! It's ok. The husband and I are gonna go out for Margaritas tonight after work. :thumbup:
I haven't had one in months :happydance: 

Hurry up AF!!!


----------



## michelle01

Angie - I am sorry :hugs: How do you know your out? I thought you had to wait for AF for sure or did you test again? Have a drink for me...those are my favorite!

This is my second IVF, did one earlier this year, but my meds were increased the second time around since I was a poor responder, and added blood thinner injections.


----------



## Lindsay18

Never- thanks! This is my first IVF. Hopefully successful, as well!!
Enjoy your drink tonight as long as you're SURE you're def out!!


----------



## never2late70

Yep, tested again this morning with FMU and BFN!! It is 13 dpIUI I'm out.

I was just asking about how many IVF's becasue oneof14 posted about someone she knew getting their BFP on the 3rd try and everyone got excited..lol so I thought this may be round 3 for a few of you. :winkwink:

Trust me I would never drink if I thought there was even a chance of a positive. :thumbup:


----------



## jchic

Hi Never, 

Ugh. I am sorry you are out. What is your plan moving forward? 

I am on my 1st IVF


----------



## almosthere

First IVF for meee =) And drink up angie!!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

I am on my first IVF as well


----------



## michelle01

Oh Angie - I am sorry you got another negative; totally is not fair! When will you begin IVF? And will they be changing your protocol this time? Enjoy your drink(s) and have one for me :hug:

And I think this is Mobaby's 3rd try, right Mobaby!? I have a good feeling that the third time for you is going to be a charm :)


----------



## almosthere

and omgsh, almost night time lindsay, you must be getting so excited/nervous ahhh!!!!! I cannot wait to wake up to your results....what time are you testing? AM or Afternoon? eeek!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Eeeeeeek!!! I'm trying to remain calm lol. I'm going bridesmaid dress shopping with my friend in a couple of hours so that will help:)
I go in tomorrow morning around 6:30 for bloodwork and then my nurse said I should know by 3. She will stay on it. She's amazing so I may know sooner!


----------



## almosthere

OMG that is soooo soon I am DYING with anticipation right now!! Thank goodness for dress shopping, sounds like amazing fun!


----------



## jchic

Oh Linds I cant wait to hear!!! SO so sooooo excited for you and feel so positive for you!


----------



## Lindsay18

Thank goodness is right!!! My mom is taking me out to breakfast after getting my blood taken. That'll kill an hour hahaha!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Jess- feel free to text me all day tomorrow to keep me entertained, girl!!! Lol


----------



## michelle01

I have a good feeling for you Lindsay! And good that you are going out dress shopping to keep your mind off it, that should be fun :) Good luck tomorrow, hopefully she calls you right away!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Thanks, Michelle. I will definitely post my results as soon as I know regardless. Loving the positive thoughts! They definitely help with staying sane ;)


----------



## MoBaby

Yep my third :( first bfn second bfp with mc now third time is a charm!!! :) good thing is I can get preggo with ivf! Thanks Michelle I have this amazing calm feeling about this cycle. I know it's going to be it! :)


----------



## almosthere

I have a good feeling about you linds and you michelle yayy!!!!

Aaaaaaand finally got my call from my nurse....I start stims SATURDAY! I realized after reading my sheet I prob would not be starting today as it read: "usually start stims approx 5 days from suppression check". Sat is sooo soon and I am SO excited! My frequent monitoring starts next wed. morning already too...eeeeek!!! So I am assuming I won't do ER and ET until mid/end of first week in sept rather than the beg. of the week...eeek!


----------



## Lindsay18

Yay for Saturday!!! so excited for you!!! Glad you were able to get started ASAP:)


----------



## michelle01

Almost - YAY, so excited for you!! ER and ET seem to creep up quickly, but the 2WW, well that is another story! Because you are not doing anything, like injections, scans, etc.... it seems to linger on forever. Can't wait for all your updates!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Yay for stims almost! Time will fly once you start stimming :)


----------



## jchic

ohhhh Almost this is great news!!!! Stimming will go by fast like Michelle said because so much is going on. I think the average stim is from 7-14 days or something. I stimmed for 7 and I think Lindsay stimmed for 10 so just to give you some range there. ER will be here before you know it! One step closer now!


----------



## Lindsay18

michelle01 said:


> Almost - YAY, so excited for you!! ER and ET seem to creep up quickly, but the 2WW, well that is another story! Because you are not doing anything, like injections, scans, etc.... it seems to linger on forever. Can't wait for all your updates!

Oh yeah, Michelle. I second that and I only had to wait for 8days lol!!


----------



## 4everyoung

never2late70 said:


> Good luck tomorrow Lindsey! is this your third cycle of IVF?
> 
> Just out of curiousty now, how many cycles of IVF have each of you done now?
> 
> 
> Nothing new going on with me. BFN! It's ok. The husband and I are gonna go out for Margaritas tonight after work. :thumbup:
> I haven't had one in months :happydance:
> 
> Hurry up AF!!!

Hi Never-
This is my 3rd IVF cycle. I have my beta on Monday. I've had no spotting which is very different from the past two (unsuccessful) IVFs--quite hopeful!


----------



## 4everyoung

Lindsay18 said:


> michelle01 said:
> 
> 
> Almost - YAY, so excited for you!! ER and ET seem to creep up quickly, but the 2WW, well that is another story! Because you are not doing anything, like injections, scans, etc.... it seems to linger on forever. Can't wait for all your updates!
> 
> Oh yeah, Michelle. I second that and I only had to wait for 8days lol!!Click to expand...

I agree--it does creep up--the 2ww is such a killer though :) Funny how we process time!

Monday testing for this girl! :)


----------



## notoptimistic

Well girls, test tomorrow morning but I've started really cramping and spotting. I'm pretty sure this one failed.


----------



## never2late70

This thread makes me sooooo happy :happydance:

I am so stinkin excited for EVERYONE!!

As for me, not sure what the IVF protocol will be this time. They just said to call when AF shows up. 

I hope I make it past 5 days this round..lol


----------



## never2late70

notoptimistic said:


> Well girls, test tomorrow morning but I've started really cramping and spotting. I'm pretty sure this one failed.

So so sorry :hugs:


----------



## never2late70

Lindsey: do you mind me asking how old you are? You look sooooo young.


----------



## almosthere

You ladies are the BEST! I am smiling so bright inside right now-I love how excited we all are together!!! And WOW I was expecting to stim for like 10-14 days, so 7 and 8 seem VERY soon from now, holy smokes!!!!! I am getting super excited now, eeek!! I cannot wait to hear when to trigger, eeee!!!! And I hope that my stimming starting on my dads birthday is a good omen!!!! =)


----------



## almosthere

And I bet you are older than me Lindsay! I think I could possibly be the youngest here.

People must think I am 16 at the IVF place, but i actually just turned 23 in June!!! I feel like they probably think I do not belong there yet but it is like, "hello-why would I WANT to be here needing infertility assistance?" But got to stay strong! One woman at the receptionist counter (who i think did not realize how her words may effect infertile couples) told me that we looked too young to be BROKEN which set me back. Everyone thinks I am super young, so it will be so interesting to see if I get "omgsh look at the pregnant teen" stares once i get my baby bump as well! hahahaha.


----------



## almosthere

4everyoung said:


> never2late70 said:
> 
> 
> good luck tomorrow lindsey! Is this your third cycle of ivf?
> 
> Just out of curiousty now, how many cycles of ivf have each of you done now?
> 
> 
> Nothing new going on with me. Bfn! It's ok. The husband and i are gonna go out for margaritas tonight after work. :thumbup:
> I haven't had one in months :happydance:
> 
> Hurry up af!!!
> 
> hi never-
> this is my 3rd ivf cycle. I have my beta on monday. I've had no spotting which is very different from the past two (unsuccessful) ivfs--quite hopeful!Click to expand...

fantastic-fx!!!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Haha almost! What a nasty comment she made!!

Never- I am 29. People often think I look way younger than I am. I'll take it!!! Haha


----------



## almosthere

Lindsay-does it get better with age? I hope so, I cannot stand being told I look UNDER AGE! ahhhh I feel so insulted-I just want to look 23, I mean I guess I would take 21 =) But being 23 and being told I look 16, come on!!!

And yes, VERY nasty, but i think she did not mean for it to come out so bad-more like pity than to rub it in my face! I try to see the best in people!!!! LOL. DH did not even hear it, I was like OMGSH did you hear what she just said to us? Then he was also taken back by it!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Almost- it was weird. When I was 14-15 people thought I was like 19-20. Lol. Now that I'm 29 people think I'm like 22-23. It's kind of awesome. I teach 5th grade and when I help out with events at the high school people think that I am a high school student. Haha.


----------



## bubumaci

Linds, Almost, I have always looked much younger than my age ;) For some reason, it has never bothered me. I have always thought "well, when I'm 60, I'll be knocking off 10 years :D" ...
I am 37 and recently, I was estimated to be mid-late twenties! :)

I think it's good to keep you - inside and out :)

FX for tomorrow Linds :hugs:


----------



## Lindsay18

Thanks, Bubu!! My mom and grandma look incredibly young too so I am. It complaining!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

azlissie said:


> Michelle, your symptoms sound very promising! I hope you get your sticky baby from this cycle!
> 
> Jenn and MrsC, sorry to hear about the ms. I know that when I was having gall bladder problems one of the only things I could stand to eat was mashed potatoes - they're pretty bland but filling.
> 
> Phantom, good luck with all the meds! I don't think you'll have a hard time remembering which needle to pull up the meds with and which to inject because the first one is huge! You'll look at it and realize there's no way you're going to stick that into yourself.
> 
> Good luck to the ladies with betas coming up this week - sending you lots of :dust:
> 
> AFM, blood draw for my beta is this afternoon but I won't get the results until tomorrow. I haven't tested again since Sunday (11dp3dt) but I am getting very crampy like AF is on her way and I really expect a bfn. I guess tomorrow I can stop the PIO and then AF will show up shortly thereafter. I keep looking online to find women who had negative hpts and positive betas but I don't think I'll be lucky enough to be one of those women!

:hugs: I hope everything works out. I've been thinking of you. 



ashknowsbest said:


> Just did my first shot of gonal F ... starting IUI # 6 :)

Good luck on this IUI!



haj624 said:


> Me either!!! I have a drs. appt on tues to test for spina bifida but im hoping they do a sono even though i think its just a blood test, and hopefully we can find out what were having!!! This picture is from my 15 week belly shot...look at my belly already...and to think i still have 24 weeks. I'm going to be huge!!!

Wonderful bump you got going on there haj! 



oneof14 said:


> Update for me: no transfer today, I got a call from the embryologist saying that they are changing me to a 5 day transfer. She said initially I had 4 embies but I have 5. So Im pleased that they continue to grow, hope they stay on that path.

5 is even better! Fx for your embies!! 



jchic said:


> Haj - you look great!!!
> 
> Linds - all the love and luck in the world tomorrow girl! I am thinking of you!
> 
> one - great news for day 5 transfer!!!!!!!!
> 
> AFM - back to work today and praying that our 10 embies grow, grow, grow and that some make it to Monday for our 6 day transfer. I will get a call on Sunday letting me know. Oh please embies grow for mommy and daddy!!!!

Fx for your embies as well! I believe they will make it until Monday. 



almosthere said:


> oneof-that is FANTASTIC news, yay!
> 
> lindsay-one more day, I am sooo excited for you!!
> 
> Well I finished my appt very early as I was the only ivf-er in the office at the time I went! My smaller ovary (the left) had 7 follies and my larger, the right, had 6, go figure! haha. I was told 13 follies is normal and to just wait for my afternoon phone call from a nurse....(stimming, stimming, stimming...let's go!) Haha I sound like a cheerleader, I am just SOOO excited!!!!! I think DH thinks I am overly excited, but this is the one thing I want most in life-a baby!
> 
> Do any of you who do not have any children (not sure if we are all waiting for baby number 1?) think you want a certain number of babies, and your DH/OH thinks they want a different number? I think it will be fun after baby one to see if perspectives change!! As of right now, I want 3 beautiful children, but DH only wants 2!!!! It could be worse if he only wanted one, but I feel like 3 would be so perfect for me at least. That is way ahead of the road, and of course at this point we would be happy with 1 healthy baby boy or girl, but it is fun to think about the full picture in the future! =)

Our plan was to only do this once so I guess in that thinking we only were expecting to have one child together. As you know we ended up with twins and I wouldn't change it for the world. So two will be it for us. 



never2late70 said:


> Good luck tomorrow Lindsey! is this your third cycle of IVF?
> 
> Just out of curiousty now, how many cycles of IVF have each of you done now?
> 
> 
> Nothing new going on with me. BFN! It's ok. The husband and I are gonna go out for Margaritas tonight after work. :thumbup:
> I haven't had one in months :happydance:
> 
> Hurry up AF!!!

Enjoy your evening out! :wine: It may be the last one you get for a long time. :winkwink:



Lindsay18 said:


> Eeeeeeek!!! I'm trying to remain calm lol. I'm going bridesmaid dress shopping with my friend in a couple of hours so that will help:)
> I go in tomorrow morning around 6:30 for bloodwork and then my nurse said I should know by 3. She will stay on it. She's amazing so I may know sooner!

Good luck tomorrow! I can't wait to hear your results. I'm with the other girls though... I can't believe you haven't POAS!!



almosthere said:


> I have a good feeling about you linds and you michelle yayy!!!!
> 
> Aaaaaaand finally got my call from my nurse....I start stims SATURDAY! I realized after reading my sheet I prob would not be starting today as it read: "usually start stims approx 5 days from suppression check". Sat is sooo soon and I am SO excited! My frequent monitoring starts next wed. morning already too...eeeeek!!! So I am assuming I won't do ER and ET until mid/end of first week in sept rather than the beg. of the week...eeek!

yay for starting stims soon! Not much longer for you. 



notoptimistic said:


> Well girls, test tomorrow morning but I've started really cramping and spotting. I'm pretty sure this one failed.

:hugs: Don't give up yet! Have you tested at all. Please do so before you count yourself out. 

*Pink gerbera*~ I'm not sure when you test but good luck! 

Sorry if I missed anyone. I have had the worst headache for the past couple days and I'm trying to catch up when I can. Not much really going on with me though. If I'm missing updates please let me know. Good luck ladies!


----------



## notoptimistic

Mrs - I haven't tested but every time I wipe there's pinkish brown blood. The cramping isn't good either.


----------



## azlissie

Well, I got my official bfn from my RE just now. I just don't understand why this is so freaking hard. I feel like a failure, and on top of that I feel guilty because my mom helped pay for both the IVF & the FET so it's like I just threw her money down the drain. This just sucks. Maybe it's not meant to be for me to be a mom - I never expected it would be this hard.

Sorry to be such a downer, ladies. Best of luck to everyone getting ready to stim, transfer and those who are in the 2ww - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for all of you!


----------



## MrsC8776

notoptimistic said:


> Mrs - I haven't tested but every time I wipe there's pinkish brown blood. The cramping isn't good either.

I understand what you are saying. I'm sorry if this one doesn't take. Are you just going to wait for your beta tomorrow?


----------



## MrsC8776

azlissie said:


> Well, I got my official bfn from my RE just now. I just don't understand why this is so freaking hard. I feel like a failure, and on top of that I feel guilty because my mom helped pay for both the IVF & the FET so it's like I just threw her money down the drain. This just sucks. Maybe it's not meant to be for me to be a mom - I never expected it would be this hard.
> 
> Sorry to be such a downer, ladies. Best of luck to everyone getting ready to stim, transfer and those who are in the 2ww - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for all of you!

:hugs: I'm so sorry. Don't feel like a failure. I'm sure your mom wouldn't want that either. We can't control these things and it isn't your fault. Life is totally unfair sometimes and theres no way to explain it. Don't worry about being a downer because you aren't. This is a place for all of us no matter what happens. :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

bubumaci said:


> Linds, Almost, I have always looked much younger than my age ;) For some reason, it has never bothered me. I have always thought "well, when I'm 60, I'll be knocking off 10 years :D" ...
> I am 37 and recently, I was estimated to be mid-late twenties! :)
> 
> I think it's good to keep you - inside and out :)
> 
> FX for tomorrow Linds :hugs:

I tell myself the same thing everytime someone comments on how young I look, that I will look so good when I am older :haha: Guess we win in the long run huh? lol 

I hope this is the lucky twin thread, I would love to have one boy and one girl fraternal twins =)


----------



## almosthere

azlissie said:


> Well, I got my official bfn from my RE just now. I just don't understand why this is so freaking hard. I feel like a failure, and on top of that I feel guilty because my mom helped pay for both the IVF & the FET so it's like I just threw her money down the drain. This just sucks. Maybe it's not meant to be for me to be a mom - I never expected it would be this hard.
> 
> Sorry to be such a downer, ladies. Best of luck to everyone getting ready to stim, transfer and those who are in the 2ww - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for all of you!

:hugs:


----------



## almosthere

And we are ALL meant to be moms-just look at how hard we are busting our booties! One way or another, we will all be mommies, I just know it!!!!

And notop-Chin up!!! and hugs to you too!


----------



## never2late70

AZ: I am crushed for you love..:cry::hugs:


----------



## never2late70

Notoptimistic: :hugs:


----------



## AnnetteCali

Hi Ladies.... 

Just checking in.. it's been awhile since i've been in here. Since my last visit.. I had a FET... resulted in a bfn! I am starting a fresh cycle soon in September. AF is expected to arrive beginning of next week... I will be on BCP for a few weeks.. then it's time for stimming!!!

I have mixed feelings about the next cycle.. i'm trying to be positive.. but.. it's just so difficult!

Congrats to everyone who has gotten a BFP or who is PUPO... and sorry to all of you who have gotten a bfn :( I know that feeling a little too well :(

Keeping everyone in my thoughts! xoxo x


----------



## MoBaby

az: dont feel like a failure! I know how tough this can be and it really sucks but you will get there!! I am on try #3!! Your mom doesnt mind and knows its not your fault! You are meant to be a mom as we all are!! It will happen!! It will!! :) :hugs:

Annette: Hi! Glad to see you here again. Sept is sooo soon! There are several of us doing fresh round in september! GL!

Notoptimistic: Sorry about the bleeding and cramping :( you have 13 frosties right? Will you do a FET right away??


----------



## wantbabysoon

azlissie - So so sorry! We are all in this together.. Happy and celebrating for those getting a BFP and shoulders to lean on for the ones still struggling. I am confident we will all be MOMS!!

Lindsay - Everything crossed for you for tomorrow :)

michelle01 - How are you feeling hun?

almost - I stimmed for 11 days. Once it starts and you have appointments to determine the growth, ER and ET and here before you know it.

4everyoung - My beta is on Monday as well.. Fingers crossed for both of us :)

notoptimistic - Hang in there girl! Lots of hugs.

never - have fun tonight! 

AnnetteCali - I am so sorry.

AFM, I am just feeling normal today after a long time. My beta is Monday and although I want to be hopeful, I have also prepared myself for a BFN :( .. Monday can't be here soon enough!!! I will try to pee on a stick on Sunday so I am slightly prepared when the nurses call me at work on Monday.


----------



## MrsC8776

AnnetteCali said:


> Hi Ladies....
> 
> Just checking in.. it's been awhile since i've been in here. Since my last visit.. I had a FET... resulted in a bfn! I am starting a fresh cycle soon in September. AF is expected to arrive beginning of next week... I will be on BCP for a few weeks.. then it's time for stimming!!!
> 
> I have mixed feelings about the next cycle.. i'm trying to be positive.. but.. it's just so difficult!
> 
> Congrats to everyone who has gotten a BFP or who is PUPO... and sorry to all of you who have gotten a bfn :( I know that feeling a little too well :(
> 
> Keeping everyone in my thoughts! xoxo x

So sorry to hear about the bfn with your FET. :hugs: I'm glad that you will be starting again soon. 



wantbabysoon said:


> AFM, I am just feeling normal today after a long time. My beta is Monday and although I want to be hopeful, I have also prepared myself for a BFN :( .. Monday can't be here soon enough!!! I will try to pee on a stick on Sunday so I am slightly prepared when the nurses call me at work on Monday.

Fx for you on Sunday and Monday!


----------



## Stinas

One - Thats good news! I know you would have liked your transfer sooner, but its good you have more embryos!
Thats sooo wonderful about your friend....please give her a big congrats from us fellow IVF TTCers! How great!...that makes me happy hearing about BFP's from people who truly deserve it! :happydance:

jchic - I hope they grow nicely over the weekend!!! 

almosthere - (we are TTC #1) I always wanted 3 babies....but at this point I am happy with one. Hopefully this FET works, when its time for #2 we still have some frozen sperm left so we will have to do a fresh cycle. After all of this though...one might be enough....unless we get twins the second time around that would be great. 
Yay for stims!! Be HAPPY you are young and look young!!!! 



bubumaci said:


> *But ... I would give anything just to see that  and to have happy and healthy pregnancy, followed by a happy and healthy bouncing baby  How many, gender ... that sort of thing just doesn't matter any more*

You couldnt have said it any better!

Michelle - I hope its your BFP!

Lindsay - Your beta is tom?!?!?!??? OMG! That went fast! Best of luck to you!!! I will be thinking of you!!! :hugs::flower:
I got the same thing when it came to my age!! lol I wish I was 19 again!

Never - Sorry for the BFN! Go have a couple drinks...you deserve them! This was my first IVF....now going on to my FET cycle hoping our one :cold: survives the thaw.

MoBaby - :flower: I am routing for you!!!

notoptimistic - I hope the spotting is nothing! You dont know until you test!

azlissie - Im sorry about the BFN! I totally know how you feel! It is really hard but dont think you "threw away the money"....i know its a lot of money(i paid out of pocket myself)....you have to try not to think of it that way. Its sooo hard and there is not much to say to make it better. Lots of :hugs: to you!

AnnetteCali - Sorry you FET didnt work! Lots of luck with your fresh cycle!

wantbabysoon - Hope this is it for you!

This is the most active thread I have ever been on lol Love it!


----------



## wantbabysoon

MrsC8776 said:


> AnnetteCali said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies....
> 
> Just checking in.. it's been awhile since i've been in here. Since my last visit.. I had a FET... resulted in a bfn! I am starting a fresh cycle soon in September. AF is expected to arrive beginning of next week... I will be on BCP for a few weeks.. then it's time for stimming!!!
> 
> I have mixed feelings about the next cycle.. i'm trying to be positive.. but.. it's just so difficult!
> 
> Congrats to everyone who has gotten a BFP or who is PUPO... and sorry to all of you who have gotten a bfn :( I know that feeling a little too well :(
> 
> Keeping everyone in my thoughts! xoxo x
> 
> So sorry to hear about the bfn with your FET. :hugs: I'm glad that you will be starting again soon.
> 
> 
> 
> wantbabysoon said:
> 
> 
> AFM, I am just feeling normal today after a long time. My beta is Monday and although I want to be hopeful, I have also prepared myself for a BFN :( .. Monday can't be here soon enough!!! I will try to pee on a stick on Sunday so I am slightly prepared when the nurses call me at work on Monday.Click to expand...
> 
> Fx for you on Sunday and Monday!Click to expand...

Thanks MrsC


----------



## MrsC8776

Stinas I have to agree with you! This is a very fast moving thread. During the weekdays if you miss half the day you are behind 10 pages but the weekends seem to be a little slower. I'm not complaining! I love seeing all you girls on your way to your bfp. :winkwink:


----------



## Lindsay18

Az- don't feel like a failure, girl!! You didn't DO anything. It just wasn't your time. It is so hard to remain positive but don't ever apologize for that. We are all here for the BFPs, BFNs and everything in between!!! Xoxo!


----------



## Lindsay18

Stinas- I know!! Can you believe it?! It actually went really fast:). This thread is the best but I'm away from it for 2 hours and ended up 4 pages behind!!!


----------



## almosthere

annette-sorry you had to see another bfn, I totally understand how hard it is to be positive-it is like, well we see so many darn bfns, how are we supposed to expect a bfp anytime soon? I really hope Sept cycle is your miracle month!!!


----------



## notoptimistic

Thanks everyone. I'll let you know the test results tomorrow. Mobaby - thankfully I do have 13 frozen day 5 blasts!


----------



## almosthere

And I agree, I cannot believe how fast this month has gone by, I feel like I just heard about lots of you ladies triggering and now betas tomorrow, Sunday and Monday! (think i got the days right). This makes me so happy for you ladies, and so happy for me, because it means my bcps and lupron have flown by as well!! I still can't believe my one year of ttc is already next month! WOW! Also, once you do the trigger shot, (I am doing pregnyl) is it just a one time shot? What is this talk about booster shots after ER and ET??? Also, I got a bunch of super tiny pills in my medication goodie bag, lol....anyone know what they are for? They don't even have a legit medical name!!! It might say estradiol-i am too lazy to go check haha.


----------



## almosthere

wow 13 frozen 5 day-that is AMAZE news!!!!


----------



## notoptimistic

Yes - so apparently egg and embryo quality aren't our issue. Maybe my uterus was scarred from my d&c's so the embryo can't implant ... My doc thinks that's highly unlikely. The ultrasound and hsg were normal. He doesn't think a laparoscopy is worth it.


----------



## Lindsay18

I'm so sorry :( what is your plan moving forward?


----------



## almosthere

Hope you get some answers soon notop!

and I found the pills they are called estrace....anyone know what those are for??


----------



## Lindsay18

The pills I had in my "kit" we're for after retrieval. They were an antibiotic and another
One for something else that I forget. I was to take them for 7 days. Double check with your clinic though.


----------



## MrsC8776

almosthere said:


> Hope you get some answers soon notop!
> 
> and I found the pills they are called estrace....anyone know what those are for??

I didn't take it but I just did a quick search and came up with this. https://forums.fertilitycommunity.c...le-blue-pill-taken-vaginally-anyone-else.html It might be worth reading through but also ask your FS. :thumbup:


----------



## Stinas

Lindsay - One was an antibiotic and the other was anti inflammatory...at least thats what I took for about a week after ER.


----------



## AnnetteCali

almosthere said:


> Hope you get some answers soon notop!
> 
> and I found the pills they are called estrace....anyone know what those are for??

I had to take estrace pills.. it's a form of estrogen used to help the lining in the uterus I believe....


----------



## angels2012

Az: sorry to hear about the bfn. It is hard emotionally, physically, and financially. :( ::hug::

Annette: sorry to hear the fet didn't work out. Good luck on the next cycle. Hope the doctor change it up next time for success!

Noto: that is amazing to have 13 frosties at 5days! ::dust::

Wantbabysoon: good luck on the beta!!! ::dust::

Lindsay: GL on the beta tomorrow! ::dust::


----------



## threebirds

Hi all
Sorry I know I havent really been on this thread much but have been thinking of you as we share this journey. Unfortunately our ICSI cycle didn't work & AF arrived yesterday. 
:hugs:
:dust: 
X


----------



## GettingBroody

*Lindsay* - good luck with your test today! Keeping everything crossed for you!

*Jenn* - sorry you've been feeling a bit off form. :hugs: Hope it passes soon!

*Jchic* - great report! Looking forward to Sundays update!

*TTB* - yay for starting stimms! :D

*Ash* - good luck tomor! That shawl looks amazing - I'm very impressed! You'll be able to knit lovely booties and baby blankets once your bfp comes along!

*Phantom* - I felt a bit overwhelmed by bags of meds too - felt like I'd just robbed a pharmacy!:haha: I just took out the wipes, the Buserelin and the needles I needed and put everything else away for the moment. Also, was anyone given a sharps box for disposing of the used needles? I wasn't - had to go borrow one from my mum (she's a dr). I think it's very strange they didn't give me one - what did they expect me to do with the used needles?!

*Haj* - great photo!! Fab bump!

*OneOf* - delighted you had enough embies to move to 5 day transfer! Good luck tomor!

*Bubu* - sorry you're playing a bit of a waiting game at the moment... Hope ov arrives soon!

*Likkle* - good luck with your scan today!

*Never* - :hugs: 

*Almost* - so exciting for you to be starting stimms! :dance:

*4Ever* - sounds like a good sign! :thumbup: Fx'd for you! Will you test before your beta?

*NotOp* - :hugs: Good luck with your beta today.

*Az* - I am so so sorry hon :hugs: Please don't feel guilty and don't ever think that you aren't meant to be a mum. The lengths you are going to to ttc this baby shows how much you do deserve it. :hugs:

*Annette* - :hi: Welcome back! So sorry to your your FET wasn't a success. :hugs: Best of luck for this cycle. I'm cycling in Sept too but I'm a little bit ahead of you - downreg-ing at the mo, hoping for ER around the 11th.

*Want* - fx'd for you! Good luck testing on Sunday!

*Three* - was so sorry to read this hon. Sending loads of :hugs:


----------



## TTB

bubimuci - no idea, it's something that a few of my friends have mentioned, I thought it was interesting too

michelle01 - Just a few more days and you can start testing for real. It will be interesting to compare the two tests

Lindsay18 - your a trooper, can't believe you haven't tested yet. Not long now! Wishing you lots of luck for your beta, can't wait to hear your results

Likklegemz - good luck for your scan

oneof14 - thanks for that story, gives me hope that my third cycle will work

never2late70 - this is my third cycle, first two ended up with an early loss/chemical :( Sorry about your BFN, enjoys those margaritas

almostthere - yay for stimming on Saturday! So excited for you. We will be about a week apart. How insensitive of the receptionist, I can't believe she said that you were broken, ugh some people! I look young for my age too, my first ER the nurse asked me how old I was and was shocked when I told her. It used to drive me nuts when I was younger but does get better with age :) Your trigger is a one time shot, depending on how many eggs you get, your levels etc you will be on some luteal support. Some ladies have crinone, pio shots or some have pregnyl boosters. Estradiol sounds like luteal support too. I take estrogen tablets and crinone as my luteal support.

4everyoung - not long now :) Are you going to test before your beta?

notoptimistic - :( hope that is pregnancy spotting, good luck with your beta! Has your doc run a miscarriage work up?

azlissie - massive :hugs:, I am so sorry that this cycle didn't work for you. When is your follow up appt? Perhaps they could do some further testing

AnnetteCali - I remember you from when I was doing my cycle earlier in the year, welcome back! Sorry about your bfn!

wantbabysoon - I have everything crossed for you

threebirds - sorry you got a bfn, :hugs:. Do you have any frosties?


----------



## Lindsay18

Hey ladies-
So much since I was on here yesterday!!! Congrats to all ladies starting their cycle, fingers crossed to everyone getting a beta soon, ER or ET!!! And my heart goes out to those of you who received a BFN:( xoxo

Afm- I just got back from having my blood taken for my beta today. So super nervous and anxious. I will let you all know when my nurse calls me later today...


----------



## teapot

Crossing my bits for you Lindsay! And best, best wishes to all of you with ER, ET or tests this weekend.

To you girls who remain in the BFN club, reckon we should all get stinkin' drunk this weekend! Hugs to you too.

Stimmers & 2WW'ers, hang on in there, I know it doesn't feel like it now, but the time really DOES fly.

To the fabulous BFP'ers, I am GREEN with ENVY! ...in a nice way. Wishing you all the very best for the future with your little ones. xx

AFM, we are in ttc limbo. After 10 yrs ttc#1, I reckon we will call it a day. Mum has offered to help us afford another cycle, but would hate to accept & get another BFN - mid thirties now! 
Feel like we should accept our fate I suppose. AF is here, so she will be playing with my mood anyway, might feel differently when the IVF dust settles. 

...We always thought we'd have FOUR!! yeah, very funny mother nature, you're hilARious.

Love to all and big thank yous for all your support ladies. xx


----------



## notoptimistic

hi gals - well, the blood test this morning confirmed I am not pregnant. I'm not surprised because i've been period cramping pretty bad and spotting. I have a follow-up scheduled for next Friday. 

TTB: yes, my doc did a miscarriage workup and all tests came back normal.


----------



## MoBaby

Ttb and notoptimisic :hugs: 

Ttb I know it would be hard to accept help from your mum but if she is offering... She wants a grandchild as much as you want a baby :) it's worth another try. But I know how you feel.

Lindsay: can't wait!!!!!! Fx crossed tight!!!


----------



## jchic

notoptimistic - I am so very sorry about your results today. The first IVF is diagnostic most of the time, so here is hoping the second has very different results. You have 13 frosties which is fabulous! Did your doc mention what could be an issue?


----------



## notoptimistic

jchic - I have an appointment set up with him for next Friday so not sure what he's going to say. I did run into him this morning after my blood test and told him I was setting up an appointment because I was pretty sure my blood test would be negative. He told me he needs to see the embryologist report before we decide next steps. Also, he said the doctors, embryologists and the rest of the team meet on Wednesdays to review all the cycles and make decisions on how to proceed. In sum, I'll have to just wait for my appointment next Friday. He said most likely we will go right to a frozen embryo transfer. The thing is, I know our embryos are great quality, the 13 frozen ones are all day 5 blasts, and the one they transferred was also a blast that looked ready to hatch, so that leads me to think there's something wrong with my uterus. The HSG and ultrasound showed nothing was wrong and my doctor didn't think a laproscopy was necessary. He told me the percentage of false negatives on the hsg test was very low and he doubts that I have scarring from the d&C's. So, I guess I just have to keep moving forward.


----------



## michelle01

Lindsay - Thinking about you :) Hoping for a BFP!!!

Az - I am so sorry :hugs:

Three birds - I am so sorry for you too :hugs: What are your plans going forward?

Hi Annette :hi: Glad to see you are starting again! I have my FX'ed for you.

Wantbaby - I am keeping my FX'ed for you for Monday!!! Will be watching for your update Sunday after you test :) I am feeling really tired! I had to do the hcg booster last night, so I didn't even bother testing this morning; may try again on Sunday to compare to yesterdays test. I am getting frustrated cause I keep gaining weight and I am sure a lot of it is because in the past month I have not really worked out at all. I will be happy when I can get back to a light routine; that seems to help with my stress levels, physically makes me feel better too. I don't seem to be cramping as much this morning, so not sure what to make of that either!

Notoptomistic - So sorry, hun :hugs: Glad you have the frosties, when can you plan for a FET?

Almost - I am on estrace; I take 2 pills a day and started after ER. It has to do with your lining I believe. I also took antibiotics up until ET too, thankfull I am done with those cause I am taking so many other pills :)

4everyoung - GOOD LUCK Monday!!! Are you going to test before then?

MrsC - how are you doing? I cannot believe you are almost 10 weeks already; time is just flying :)


----------



## michelle01

notoptimistic said:


> jchic - I have an appointment set up with him for next Friday so not sure what he's going to say. I did run into him this morning after my blood test and told him I was setting up an appointment because I was pretty sure my blood test would be negative. He told me he needs to see the embryologist report before we decide next steps. Also, he said the doctors, embryologists and the rest of the team meet on Wednesdays to review all the cycles and make decisions on how to proceed. In sum, I'll have to just wait for my appointment next Friday. He said most likely we will go right to a frozen embryo transfer. The thing is, I know our embryos are great quality, the 13 frozen ones are all day 5 blasts, and the one they transferred was also a blast that looked ready to hatch, so that leads me to think there's something wrong with my uterus. The HSG and ultrasound showed nothing was wrong and my doctor didn't think a laproscopy was necessary. He told me the percentage of false negatives on the hsg test was very low and he doubts that I have scarring from the d&C's. So, I guess I just have to keep moving forward.

Have they ran any extensive blood workup's on you? When I had my MC after my first cycle, they ran a ton of tests for my autoimmune, karotypes, and some other stuff. The one thing that came back is that I have the MTHFR gene, so this cycle had to do blood thinner injections. Just something to ask about to help rule things out.


----------



## Lindsay18

Not- I'm so sorry, love. I hope they'll be able to give you some answers and are able to start your next round ASAP!!! Xoxo hugs!


----------



## Jenn76

Hi Ladies! :hi: TGIF!!! I have a lot of catching up to do after taking a couple days away. It's jsut been work and sleep for me. My MS converted to all day sickness and I have been struggling to eat which just adds to the tiredness. Anyway I got some magic pills now and am feeling better so it is time to catch up in here.

*Azlissie:* I am so sorry this cycle didn't work for you. :hugs: Please don't think that you aren't meant to be a mom, I know that isn't true. It might just take a bit longer then expected for you but it will happen. 

*Notoptomistic:* Sorry to hear this cycle may not have worked for you. :hugs: it still could be a positive. Good Luck today! I am also sorry to hear about your D&C's at least one gave you an answer. Can you opt for chromosone testing on your frosties? I know some ladies on here did have their embryo's tested and were able to eliminate the abnormal ones. I know we can't have that done here in Canada, or at least where I am. I hope you can.

*MoBaby:* I love your attitude it's so great to be positive during this. Hard to do on the emptional rollercoaster so I think with that great attitude this will be your time!! FX!

*Wantbaby:* Hopefully Sunday works out to be your BFP! I know I needed to know before hand as well since I was at work for that call. But my beta was 16dp5dt which is so late so how could anyone not test while waiting. It was funny when she called to say that I was pregnant I just said a quiet yeah and she was shocked that I didn't sound excited. She asked if I already knew and I said yeah I may have tested once or twice or 20 times. I hope you have the same results! Good Luck!

*One:* Yeah for making it to 5 day transfer, your cycle seems very close to how mine went. Hope that continues! 

*Angie:* I'm sorry for the BFN I was really pulling for you. I hope you enjoyed your night out. Come on AF hurry up Angie needs to get back to jabbing herself with needles. Looking forward to the video blogs!

*Lindsay*: So proud for you not testing it's super exciting waiting for you to get your result today. FX!

*Annette:* Sorry to here your FET didn't work, I wish you the best of luck with your next fresh cycle.

*Threebirds:* Sorry to hear you didn't get a positive result from this cycle. I hope you can start again soon.

*Stacy:* I had the discharge too, the nurse said it was normal from the nasal spray that I was on to prevent ovulation. Now I think it is partially from the vaginal progesterone. Good Luck on Monday, or if you test before good luck.

*Likklegemz:* I think everyone has one ovary with better results then the other, mine was my left. My right only had one from start to finish. You sould like you are well on your way and doing great!

*Ash:* Wow the shawl is amazing, you definitely have a talent for that. I just wish I could do something like that. Next you should make some booties for your baby. Good Luck with IUI #6.

*Stinas:* I am doing the vaginal progesterone that doesn't come with the applicator. At first I was grossed out by it but it's not that bad. They are easy to insert and painless. The only downside is waiting 20 mins after inserting to walk around. 

*Haj:* The 15 week Bump looks great! How are you feeling?

*Jchic:* How are you holding up? I found the daily wait to hear about my embries hard I couldn't imagine a 5 day wait. I hope you hear great news on Saturday and have some great blasts to transfer on Monday.

*Almost: * This is IVF #1 for us and we would like two kids, ideally a boy and a girl. I always said I would like twin girls so I could have fun dressing them alike, yeah I will be one of those moms. LOL. If this is twins this time I think it may be the end for us unless they are both boys then I may try for a girl. It would be a lot of thinking though. Sounds like your cycle is going great. Yeah for a good amount of follies! Congrats on starting stimms tomorrow. Not much longer now.

*Michelle:* I have never heard of these HCG boosters before. I am guessing they should help and increase the BFP for you. But it kind of sucks that it delays testing. 

*Bubu: *I hope you can get started again soon. FX for O!


----------



## notoptimistic

thanks girls 

Michelle - they ran extensive tests on me back in January. They took about 20 viles of blood and tested for everything imaginable. Everything came back normal. They did two work-ups on me, one was a miscarriage workup because of my two miscarriages, and the other was an infertility workup because I hadn't been able to get pregnant in a year since my last miscarriage. Some of the tests overlapped of course so they only needed to do those ones once. They found absolutely nothing wrong with me or my husband. The only thing about me that my dr could say may be contributing to my infertility is that my cycles are normally 36-41 days long. That being said, all my hormone levels are normal, and I ovulate every cycle and have a nice long luteal phase. One of my ovaries is polycystic based on its volume, but I do not have the syndrome (PCOS). I do know why I lost the first baby - it was a chromosomal fluke - the baby had an extra sex chromosome - xxy. The second one we have no idea about. It was an XX and had a normal chromosome count. We had even seen a great heartbeat of 160 something on the first scan we had.


----------



## jchic

Notoptimistic - hopefully you will get more answers on Friday. I am hoping it was just an unlucky IVF and that the next will work for you. Stay strong!

Jenn - Sorry about the MS :(

Michelle - how are you feeling?

Lindsay - few hours to go!!!!

TTB, Mobaby, teapot, angie, one - how are you all today?


----------



## notoptimistic

Jenn76 - my test came back negative - definitely not pregnant. Regarding testing the embryos, we discussed this with my doctor before the start of the cycle and he told me because we have no genetic issues they wouldn't test embryos. He also explained that the science of testing the embryos is fairly new and their thoughts on it are they it is best to not disturb the embryos unless there's a reason to suspect there's an issue. Also, I think the embryo quality must be good because they only freeze good ones and also, 14 of my 21 fertilized eggs made it to day 5, 1 was transferred to me and the other 13 frozen. If they had issues I don't think they would have survived.


----------



## jchic

Not - would you consider transferring 2?


----------



## michelle01

Notoptomistic - WOW, sounds like they have done a lot. Hopefully you will have better luck with the FET!! 

Jenn - I wondered too why I had to do these boosters, but it has to do with them checking my ovaries and if they are not over 65, then I have to do them; which are 3 all together with both cycles now, at least yesterday was my last one. I believe it is supposed to trick your body into thinking you are pregnant...just hope it works this time! And now that I am one week away from my beta I am getting even more anxious! So your MS is so bad :( But glad you got some pills to help.


----------



## michelle01

Jchic - Other then just really tired, I feel back to normal!? I had cramping all last cycle, so I am a little worried that it seems all symptoms have just vanished. And besides that my weight is slowly creeping up :growlmad: I am trying to eat better, more fruits, and cut down on my portions. How are you doing?


----------



## jchic

Michelle - I am hanging in there! Waiting for Sundays embabies result to see if we are good to go for a day 6 transfer of blasts. LETS GO EMBABIES!!! One more week? Brutal but hang in there, I am rooting for you!


----------



## notoptimistic

jchic - I think I'd want two transferred. We would prefer one baby but we could handle twins. I'm not sure my doctor will allow it though. He is a huge proponent of elective single embryo transfers. I'm going to run it by him at our appointment. I think the program I go to is extra conservative.


----------



## jchic

Got it. Hopefully he will allow you to transfer two. Keep us posted and I am glad that you have so many strong frosties. One or two are your take home baby (ies) so hang in there. xo


----------



## almosthere

Notto-so sorry, I hope this means you are only closer to your bfp for next cycle!

Lindsay-FX FX FX!!!!!

Michelle...not too much longer for you now, right??? I cannot remember when your beta is?

Sorry to any other BFNS I may have missed =(

Teapot-will you consider adoption?

Also, I just wanted to thank you ladies for being such great support-you are all truly amazing. I am so excited to share the rest of my IVF experiences with you all!!!


----------



## michelle01

Almost - My beta is next Friday; seems SO far away!


----------



## almosthere

no that is so soon yay!!! =)


----------



## almosthere

And notto-my FS also is more strict on only transferring one unless the grades are low, then he wants to do two which DH and I agreed to.


----------



## 4everyoung

Hi All--so much going on!

Yikes. I'm needing support. I'm day 8 of a 2 day transfer--beta Monday. I have had no spotting, which has ALWAYS been true several days (6-7) before AF leading up to AF (in IVF and non-IVF cycles. This morning I poas--nothing. But, I have some cramping. Also, feeling emotional.

In fact, I was at a full faculty event this morning where we ran around speaking Spanish together and greeting each other...about 20 minutes in I started tearing up (crowds aren't my thing and I don't speak Spanish, but it was disproportionately anxiety provoking for me this morning). I had to leave, then when I came back everyone kept asking if I was okay because I had clearly been crying. I left the game permanently when my husband arrived (he works at my school) and I sat in his office sobbing/hyperventilating until the activity was over.

I had the notion that it was PMS that was provoking my tears...then that thought made me come undone. I have had 2 negatives before, but they were sad moments of disappointment--few tears even in private. Today I emotionally couldn't control myself even in public. In 6 years I don't think I've cried in front of my colleagues (well, maybe a few tears at graduation ;)), so this is really throwing me for a loop.

Any thoughts on this? I know no one has answers, and I won't know unless I start to bleed or get my test results Monday, so I guess I'm just looking for support. 

Thanks for listening. I'm going to go get all weepy again! *sigh.


----------



## Lindsay18

Awww, Stac!!! Don't psych yourself out! Aside from the home pregnancy test, you really don't know yet! Please wait for your beta to know for sure. Don't ever apologize for venting on here. Love you!!!


----------



## never2late70

4everyoung said:


> Hi All--so much going on!
> 
> Yikes. I'm needing support. I'm day 8 of a 2 day transfer--beta Monday. I have had no spotting, which has ALWAYS been true several days (6-7) before AF leading up to AF (in IVF and non-IVF cycles. This morning I poas--nothing. But, I have some cramping. Also, feeling emotional.
> 
> In fact, I was at a full faculty event this morning where we ran around speaking Spanish together and greeting each other...about 20 minutes in I started tearing up (crowds aren't my thing and I don't speak Spanish, but it was disproportionately anxiety provoking for me this morning). I had to leave, then when I came back everyone kept asking if I was okay because I had clearly been crying. I left the game permanently when my husband arrived (he works at my school) and I sat in his office sobbing/hyperventilating until the activity was over.
> 
> I had the notion that it was PMS that was provoking my tears...then that thought made me come undone. I have had 2 negatives before, but they were sad moments of disappointment--few tears even in private. Today I emotionally couldn't control myself even in public. In 6 years I don't think I've cried in front of my colleagues (well, maybe a few tears at graduation ;)), so this is really throwing me for a loop.
> 
> Any thoughts on this? I know no one has answers, and I won't know unless I start to bleed or get my test results Monday, so I guess I'm just looking for support.
> 
> Thanks for listening. I'm going to go get all weepy again! *sigh.

Awe..:hugs: Is this your 3rd cycle? It's so difficult I know, but try to stay strong...:hugs:


----------



## never2late70

Just called my IVF medications coordinator at my RE/FS clinic. She is going to call me back here in a bit with my new IVF protocol!! :happydance:

Praying that I won't have any BCP or down reg this time. Just want to get it on already :haha:

Hubby and I had a great night. Wrote about it in my journal :winkwink:

Lindsey: Can't wait for your results! :happydance:

Happy Friday loves.

Stay strong. Stay positive and know you're not alone:hugs:

Prayers and blessings,
~Angie


----------



## MrsC8776

threebirds said:


> Hi all
> Sorry I know I havent really been on this thread much but have been thinking of you as we share this journey. Unfortunately our ICSI cycle didn't work & AF arrived yesterday.
> :hugs:
> :dust:
> X

:hugs: I'm so sorry this cycle didn't work for you. 



Lindsay18 said:


> Hey ladies-
> So much since I was on here yesterday!!! Congrats to all ladies starting their cycle, fingers crossed to everyone getting a beta soon, ER or ET!!! And my heart goes out to those of you who received a BFN:( xoxo
> 
> Afm- I just got back from having my blood taken for my beta today. So super nervous and anxious. I will let you all know when my nurse calls me later today...

Fx for you!! 



teapot said:


> Crossing my bits for you Lindsay! And best, best wishes to all of you with ER, ET or tests this weekend.
> 
> To you girls who remain in the BFN club, reckon we should all get stinkin' drunk this weekend! Hugs to you too.
> 
> Stimmers & 2WW'ers, hang on in there, I know it doesn't feel like it now, but the time really DOES fly.
> 
> To the fabulous BFP'ers, I am GREEN with ENVY! ...in a nice way. Wishing you all the very best for the future with your little ones. xx
> 
> AFM, we are in ttc limbo. After 10 yrs ttc#1, I reckon we will call it a day. Mum has offered to help us afford another cycle, but would hate to accept & get another BFN - mid thirties now!
> Feel like we should accept our fate I suppose. AF is here, so she will be playing with my mood anyway, might feel differently when the IVF dust settles.
> 
> ...We always thought we'd have FOUR!! yeah, very funny mother nature, you're hilARious.
> 
> Love to all and big thank yous for all your support ladies. xx

I hope this isn't the end of the road for you. I think that if she offered you guys should sit down and talk about it. If thats what she really wants to do I would say go for it. 



notoptimistic said:


> jchic - I have an appointment set up with him for next Friday so not sure what he's going to say. I did run into him this morning after my blood test and told him I was setting up an appointment because I was pretty sure my blood test would be negative. He told me he needs to see the embryologist report before we decide next steps. Also, he said the doctors, embryologists and the rest of the team meet on Wednesdays to review all the cycles and make decisions on how to proceed. In sum, I'll have to just wait for my appointment next Friday. He said most likely we will go right to a frozen embryo transfer. The thing is, I know our embryos are great quality, the 13 frozen ones are all day 5 blasts, and the one they transferred was also a blast that looked ready to hatch, so that leads me to think there's something wrong with my uterus. The HSG and ultrasound showed nothing was wrong and my doctor didn't think a laproscopy was necessary. He told me the percentage of false negatives on the hsg test was very low and he doubts that I have scarring from the d&C's. So, I guess I just have to keep moving forward.

:hugs: Sorry it seems that there is no answers. I hope they can come up with something to change. I think if I was you I would really push to have two put back. They may be against it but look at everything you have been through. They should consider that when making their decision. 



michelle01 said:


> Lindsay - Thinking about you :) Hoping for a BFP!!!
> 
> Az - I am so sorry :hugs:
> 
> Three birds - I am so sorry for you too :hugs: What are your plans going forward?
> 
> Hi Annette :hi: Glad to see you are starting again! I have my FX'ed for you.
> 
> Wantbaby - I am keeping my FX'ed for you for Monday!!! Will be watching for your update Sunday after you test :) I am feeling really tired! I had to do the hcg booster last night, so I didn't even bother testing this morning; may try again on Sunday to compare to yesterdays test. I am getting frustrated cause I keep gaining weight and I am sure a lot of it is because in the past month I have not really worked out at all. I will be happy when I can get back to a light routine; that seems to help with my stress levels, physically makes me feel better too. I don't seem to be cramping as much this morning, so not sure what to make of that either!
> 
> Notoptomistic - So sorry, hun :hugs: Glad you have the frosties, when can you plan for a FET?
> 
> Almost - I am on estrace; I take 2 pills a day and started after ER. It has to do with your lining I believe. I also took antibiotics up until ET too, thankfull I am done with those cause I am taking so many other pills :)
> 
> 4everyoung - GOOD LUCK Monday!!! Are you going to test before then?
> 
> MrsC - how are you doing? I cannot believe you are almost 10 weeks already; time is just flying :)

I'm doing pretty good. Having a hard time fitting into my pants due to bloating. I still have the all day sickness but it could be worse so I'm not going to complain. I think the worst part so far has been the headaches. Of all things going on I can still feel that cyst. Last night was the worst since my emergency room visit but I'm hoping that will go away soon. Thank you for asking :hugs: I hope you are doing well also!



4everyoung said:


> Hi All--so much going on!
> 
> Yikes. I'm needing support. I'm day 8 of a 2 day transfer--beta Monday. I have had no spotting, which has ALWAYS been true several days (6-7) before AF leading up to AF (in IVF and non-IVF cycles. This morning I poas--nothing. But, I have some cramping. Also, feeling emotional.
> 
> In fact, I was at a full faculty event this morning where we ran around speaking Spanish together and greeting each other...about 20 minutes in I started tearing up (crowds aren't my thing and I don't speak Spanish, but it was disproportionately anxiety provoking for me this morning). I had to leave, then when I came back everyone kept asking if I was okay because I had clearly been crying. I left the game permanently when my husband arrived (he works at my school) and I sat in his office sobbing/hyperventilating until the activity was over.
> 
> I had the notion that it was PMS that was provoking my tears...then that thought made me come undone. I have had 2 negatives before, but they were sad moments of disappointment--few tears even in private. Today I emotionally couldn't control myself even in public. In 6 years I don't think I've cried in front of my colleagues (well, maybe a few tears at graduation ;)), so this is really throwing me for a loop.
> 
> Any thoughts on this? I know no one has answers, and I won't know unless I start to bleed or get my test results Monday, so I guess I'm just looking for support.
> 
> Thanks for listening. I'm going to go get all weepy again! *sigh.

Emotions can run high at this point. Don't worry about the crying it is just a part of being emotional. Before my bfp I was a mess with tears and everything made me cry. What kind of tests are you using? I ask because I want everyone to stay away from the cheapies from amazon and other places. Those tests didn't show a positive for me until after I had a dark FRER. Either way don't give up hope. There is always still a chance for your tests to turn positive by Monday. :hugs:


----------



## TTB

Lindsay18 - so excited to hear your results

teapot - so sorry, you have been on this journey so long, I really feel for you. I hope you find peace in whatever decision you make :hugs:

notoptimistic - big :hugs:, I am so sorry. When I had all my tests done I wished they would find something that they could fix, but all came back normal.It is so so frustrating not having answers. What about a pelvic MRI? My FS ordered one for me, the results were very detailed and they picked up things that weren't found on my hsg, even though they weren't causing problems.

jchic - I'm doing great thanks, third stimming injection done yay :happydance:

4everyoung - I was very emotional just before getting my BFP, could be a good sign. I remember watching a YouTube video of a guy proposing and balling my eyes out, like uncontrollable sobbing :) Its still pretty early for a BFP, don't loose hope

never2late70 - hopefully you can jump back into stimming straight away. fx


----------



## almosthere

yay never2late!!!!

lindsay---results?!?!?!


----------



## Lindsay18

Ugh... Nothing yet. My nurse said they usually get results between 12-1 so hopefully soon.


----------



## MrsC8776

I can't believe you still didn't test! I would be going crazy. :wacko:


----------



## never2late70

Lindsey you must be going nuts! :wacko:


----------



## Lindsay18

Haha Mrs. C! I know! I'm shocked I haven't either:) being strong!!! I am going INSANE!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Not much longer until you know!


----------



## michelle01

You have some will power Lindsay! I am going nuts for you :)

MrsC - Sorry you still feel that cyst; I couldn't imagine how uncomfortable that has to be. Oh and headaches, those are the worst; at least with MS it comes and goes, when you have a headache, it lingers around all day. Hope you feel better! And good to know about the internet cheapy tests; I bought a whole bunch and that is what I am using. I have 2 FRER's, but saving them till the end of next week, maybe!

4everyoung - I am sorry you are feeling so emotional; I think that is so normal! I feel the same way and we are both at the exact same spot, I am 5 days past a 5 day transfer. I have read online that this can be too early to test and some didn't get a BFP until a couple days later, so its not over till you get your beta! Hang in there :hugs:


----------



## Phantom710

Holy cow, I can't imagine waiting to test. I'd die. lol


----------



## TTB

Stalking stalking stalking... waiting for Lindsay18 results :)


----------



## michelle01

Lindsay - Didn't you tell them this morning that there are tons of girls waiting here for your results and they should not keep us all waiting :haha: And rooting for your BFP ;)


----------



## almosthere

What michelle said! LOL!


----------



## notoptimistic

maybe she wants to tell her husband first!!


----------



## almosthere

It is 1 in MA Lindsay...eeek must not be too much longer for you!! Going crazy over here!!! hahaha


----------



## bubumaci

... I thought we would know by now... :) Lindsayyyyyy :hugs:


----------



## Jenn76

Hilarious how many of us are stalking all rooting for Lindsay is anyone getting any work done today. I know I'm not. Lindsay where are you??


----------



## michelle01

Nope, no work getting done here :haha: And I have a meeting in 15 minutes..ARGH!!!


----------



## Phantom710

No work here!!! haha :)


----------



## almosthere

hahaha I am at home-no teaching til next week-but pretty lazy and stalking bnb right now!! almost 2:00 here!!!


----------



## bubumaci

.. It's 8 pm here ;) You girls all get really active on here while I'm asleep (except the UK ladies :) ) so I have lots to catch up on in the morning :D

Lindsayyyyy :D


----------



## drsquid

I'm off. Took the car in then came in for a nap


----------



## michelle01

Oh wow bubu, its only 1pm where I am at :) I guess you forget about the time differences with everyone on here! 

At least it was a quick meeting, but still waiting for Lindsay..... :)


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lindsay, we are all waiting for your update!! Come onnnnnnnnnnnnn BFP!


----------



## Jenn76

3:30pm here, which means it is 2:30 in Jersey right?! Maybe she is out celebrating the news with her hubby! Let's hope.


----------



## drsquid

11:30 am here (California )


----------



## almosthere

yay I hope so!!! i am in ma and it is 2:30 think it may be the same time in jersey? lol


----------



## michelle01

Squid - GREAT pics of your babies! How are you doing?

Pink - When is your OTD? And how are you feeling?


----------



## almosthere

and yes they are beautiful babies! I love how one is laying upwards and one is laying down, so cuttte!!! siblings in the sac!!! <3


----------



## never2late70

So my RE/FS coordinator had to go home on an emergency. She said she will email me my protocol this weekend. :happydance:

Come on Lindsey! I have never logged on and off of here so much in one day! 
Checking for your results..:haha:


----------



## Lindsay18

Ok everyone!!! Wow so many of you asking - how amazing!!!

I'M PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jchic

WOOHOO! Congrats Linds!!! xo


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lindsay - That is sooooooooooo awesome!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## michelle01

Yipee!! YAY, so happy for you...what was your beta? :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## MrsC8776

Did they give you a beta number or just say positive?


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## almosthere

OMG YAY!!!! I am about to cry-so happy for you!!!!


----------



## almosthere

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY! I knew it!!!!! How do you feel?! AMAZINGLY HAPPY?!?! IS DH SO HAPPY? YAY!!!!!!


----------



## jchic

Linds - you are having twins! Your beta was a strong indicator of 2 I bet!!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Yey Lindsay! Congratulations!

Sorry I've been MIA a bit recently but I've been keeping my eyes on the thread everyday!

I found out today.....

I got my BFP today :) 

Nervous after last time but also very excited

Pink xxxx


----------



## wantbabysoon

Pink gerbera said:


> Yey Lindsay! Congratulations!
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA a bit recently but I've been keeping my eyes on the thread everyday!
> 
> I found out today.....
> 
> I got my BFP today :)
> 
> Nervous after last time but also very excited
> 
> Pink xxxx

Congrats to you too!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bubumaci

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congratulations Linds ... Congratulations Pink!!
I have been waiting for the results (going to lay down now, as splitting headache - but couldn't go without hearing)....

:hugs:


----------



## MrsC8776

Congrats Pink!! :happydance: Did you get a beta or do an at home test?

I'm so happy we are getting some good news in here.


----------



## michelle01

CONGRATS Pink!!! I am so thrilled and happy for you; what was your beta? :happydance: :yipee: :dance: :headspin: :wohoo: :happydance: :yipee: :dance: :headspin: :wohoo: :happydance: :yipee: :dance: :headspin: :wohoo: :happydance: :yipee: :dance: :headspin: :wohoo: :happydance: :yipee: :dance: :headspin: :wohoo: :happydance: :yipee: :dance: :headspin:


----------



## Pink gerbera

Thanks ladies

I'm in the uk my clinic doesn't do beta tests. I had to take my urine sample from this morning and they did a test! I was soo nervous!! But the nurse came back in saying it was positive!!

I'm super pleased but going to just take one day at a time.

Xxxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Oooh congratulations girls!!! So I've been MIA too!!!

Had scan today, EC was originally supposed to be Monday, delayed as I've not quite responded the way they would prefer. 4 on left ovary and 6 on right ovary all are between 8mm and 11mm! Bit disappointed as I've been stimming for 9 days now!! Although admittedly only 4 days at higher does! Womb lining is 8mm thick so it feels that it's taking forever!


----------



## jchic

Congrats pink!!!!


----------



## michelle01

Pink gerbera said:


> Thanks ladies
> 
> I'm in the uk my clinic doesn't do beta tests. I had to take my urine sample from this morning and they did a test! I was soo nervous!! But the nurse came back in saying it was positive!!
> 
> I'm super pleased but going to just take one day at a time.
> 
> Xxxx

Pink - Maybe it is better not to know your beta # otherwise its one more thing to stress about! When is your scan? I am so so happy for you :)


----------



## drsquid

Yay Lindsey and pink!!! 

And thanks for the complements guys :)


----------



## MoBaby

Yippie pink! What a great day!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Yay Pink!!! We are BFP buddies:)

My beta was 102!!!


----------



## Jenn76

Lindsay18 said:


> Ok everyone!!! Wow so many of you asking - how amazing!!!
> 
> I'M PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!


Knew it! Yeah Lindsay :happydance: congrats! What was your Beta?



Pink gerbera said:


> Yey Lindsay! Congratulations!
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA a bit recently but I've been keeping my eyes on the thread everyday!
> 
> I found out today.....
> 
> I got my BFP today :)
> 
> Nervous after last time but also very excited
> 
> Pink xxxx

Pink I'm so happy for you :happydance: congrats!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Thanks everyone!

Xxxx


----------



## almosthere

OMGSH MORE AMAZING NEWS! What a great BNB day!!!! Congrats Pink!!!!


----------



## 4everyoung

Congrats Pink & Lindsay! Keep on bringing the positive vibes to our group!!! :)


----------



## Stinas

Lindsay - omg yayyyyyyy!!! I knew it!!!! Huge congrats!!! Xoxo

Pink - congrats!!! Woohoo!!!

Awww I'm sooo happy to see some bfps!!! I came on my phone just to check up on you ladies!! Lol 
Ill catch up better when I get home. 
As for me....my back hurts soooo bad I can't even concentrate!! Started spotting as well. Glad af will be here hopefully by tonight since I'm working a double Tom. I feel like this af is going to be a killer. Can't wait for next af to get the FET show on the road!! Lol


----------



## Lindsay18

Thanks ladies!!!
Stinas- so glad you are going to start soon for your FET!!!


----------



## never2late70

I am crying at my desk for both Lindsey and Pink :happydance:
I am so freaking happy to finally read some good news :happydance:

As for me: I got my new protocol. Start BCP this Sunday 8/26/12
Estimated ER 10/07/12 300mg follistim 75mg menopur and of course all the other stuff.

I'm kinda bummed that we're doing BCP again, but she told me to trust the Dr..lol Guess I should trust the Dr :haha: October is my bith month. Maybe I will get the best birthday present ever! :thumbup:

I am just thrilled with all the great news on here today! 

God bless you all.
~Angie


----------



## Stinas

Never - I agree!! 
Sooo happy for you ladies!!!

Lindsay - I can't wait to start my FET. Lol


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lindsay and Pink huge congratulations! That's amazing and you guys both must be on cloud 9! 

I started my nannying job today ... I had a really good time, took Penelope to the museum of natural history and overall it went great. It's only part time but it's going to be a nice having something fun to do to take up time during my week! Oh and I'm on day 3 of stims ... I go in tomorrow morning for ultrasound/bloodwork.


----------



## azlissie

Huge congrats to Lindsay and Pink!! I am so happy for you both.


----------



## DaisyQ

Lindsay18 said:


> Yay Pink!!! We are BFP buddies:)
> 
> My beta was 102!!!

Lindsay! Congrats! Go RMA!


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies-I just found out why my husband is infertile in specifics-although, (oh men!)....he already forgot the name of his diagnosis, but I still have an idea so feel free to read why his sperm count is so low!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Ladies-
I just want to say thank you so much! Everything you have written has really made me even happier. I love this thread so much. It really makes my day. I'm glad I've stayed so positive (and disciplined lol) during this process. I can't wait until there are even more BFPs on here!!! 
Xoxo:)
Lindsay


----------



## MrsC8776

Stinas said:


> Lindsay - omg yayyyyyyy!!! I knew it!!!! Huge congrats!!! Xoxo
> 
> Pink - congrats!!! Woohoo!!!
> 
> Awww I'm sooo happy to see some bfps!!! I came on my phone just to check up on you ladies!! Lol
> Ill catch up better when I get home.
> As for me....my back hurts soooo bad I can't even concentrate!! Started spotting as well. Glad af will be here hopefully by tonight since I'm working a double Tom. I feel like this af is going to be a killer. Can't wait for next af to get the FET show on the road!! Lol

Sorry to hear you are hurting. Did you decide when you will do FET? Are you taking a month off and going right into another cycle? 



never2late70 said:


> I am crying at my desk for both Lindsey and Pink :happydance:
> I am so freaking happy to finally read some good news :happydance:
> 
> As for me: I got my new protocol. Start BCP this Sunday 8/26/12
> Estimated ER 10/07/12 300mg follistim 75mg menopur and of course all the other stuff.
> 
> I'm kinda bummed that we're doing BCP again, but she told me to trust the Dr..lol Guess I should trust the Dr :haha: October is my bith month. Maybe I will get the best birthday present ever! :thumbup:
> 
> I am just thrilled with all the great news on here today!
> 
> God bless you all.
> ~Angie

Yay for having a plan set in place. Sucks about the BC but it will be worth it. :thumbup:



ashknowsbest said:


> Lindsay and Pink huge congratulations! That's amazing and you guys both must be on cloud 9!
> 
> I started my nannying job today ... I had a really good time, took Penelope to the museum of natural history and overall it went great. It's only part time but it's going to be a nice having something fun to do to take up time during my week! Oh and I'm on day 3 of stims ... I go in tomorrow morning for ultrasound/bloodwork.

Sounds like a great job! I'm sure it will help pass the time. Good luck tomorrow. 



almosthere said:


> Hi ladies-I just found out why my husband is infertile in specifics-although, (oh men!)....he already forgot the name of his diagnosis, but I still have an idea so feel free to read why his sperm count is so low!!

That is great that you have some answers now but it is still unfortunate. I wish you all the luck in the world! 



Lindsay18 said:


> Ladies-
> I just want to say thank you so much! Everything you have written has really made me even happier. I love this thread so much. It really makes my day. I'm glad I've stayed so positive (and disciplined lol) during this process. I can't wait until there are even more BFPs on here!!!
> Xoxo:)
> Lindsay

You did a great job of being positive and staying disciplined! 

*DaisyQ~* How did your FET go?? 

*Oneof14~* Good luck tomorrow! i can't wait to hear how it goes.


----------



## almosthere

yay GL oneof14

and omgsh i start stims tomorrow....ahhh!!!


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies...thanks so much!!! I'll post my next sono pic so its more recent. ive been feeling ok...started to feel the babies fluttering.

Congrats on the BFP's!!!!

Jchic I'm so excited for you girl!!!!


----------



## drsquid

haj- jealous you are feeling yours

ash- yay for the job

afm- having a bbq tomorrow. bought a spare gas tank., meat is defrosting (lamb) and marinating (tri tip). with any luck the headache will stay away. car got repaired today.. sigh tons of work


----------



## DaisyQ

:hi: mrs. C!

My FET was on Wednesday. The transfer itself went fine, but of my two frozen embryos, only one survived the thaw. I was a little heartbroken about that, but trying to focus now on my little guy inside. Beta is next Friday. 

TWINS??!!


----------



## MrsC8776

drsquid said:


> haj- jealous you are feeling yours
> 
> ash- yay for the job
> 
> afm- having a bbq tomorrow. bought a spare gas tank., meat is defrosting (lamb) and marinating (tri tip). with any luck the headache will stay away. car got repaired today.. sigh tons of work

Sounds like a nice day tomorrow! Fx that headache stays away. 



DaisyQ said:


> :hi: mrs. C!
> 
> My FET was on Wednesday. The transfer itself went fine, but of my two frozen embryos, only one survived the thaw. I was a little heartbroken about that, but trying to focus now on my little guy inside. Beta is next Friday.
> 
> TWINS??!!

:hi: DaisyQ! I'm so glad your transfer went well and one made it through the thaw. That is very sad about the other one though. I think focusing on the one you have is a wonderful idea. Congrats on being PUPO! I can't wait to hear about your bfp! 

Twins! :winkwink:


----------



## Stinas

almosthere - Dont worry...my DH has Azoospermia, which is NO sperm(easier terms ...no fishies in his sperm that comes out). At first we were told it was a blockage, but when we did a TESE(Testicular Sperm Extraction) they found some sperm and figured it could be a reproduction issue. ICSI (where they put the sperm directly into the egg) was preformed on all my eggs. If there is a sperm issue, thats usually what they do. There is always ways around things. 

Lindsay - Im sooo excited for you!! :happydance:

MrsC - Thank you! Doing better now...started spotting, AF is almost fully here! I am taking the month off....going to wait until my next AF then I will start. Ill call them with CD 1 and not sure exactly how the rest works from there. In between now and then I will do a consult with doc to see exactly around when I will start and what I will be doing exactly. Next AF should be here by first or second week of Oct. Its going to be a nice break. Im actually looking forward to it. Oh, you can update me on the front page if you like. How are you feeling?

DaisyQ - Yay! Its ok, at least one is getting nice and snug in there! :flower:


----------



## TTB

Huge congrats Lindsay18, I am so fricken excited for you! now to find out if it's one or two, my bet is on one perfect little bubba :happydance:

Pinkgerbera - congratulations on your BFP! :dance:

Likklegemz - sorry your follicles are not growing as fast as you hoped, fx the higher dose will get those follies moving

never2late70 - is the protocol different to last time? Yay for starting so soon!

ashknowsbest - yay for stimming, it's going so quick isn't it. Congrats on the new job

almostthere - it's good to finally get answers, especially knowing that ivf is the right decision for you. Your starting stims tomorrow, woohoo!

haj624 - wow, how exciting to feel the babies moving, that must be incredible

DaisyQ - sorry one embie didn't make it :( but congrats on pupo with one little embie, good luck for the the dreaded tww

It makes me so happy to see BFP's, here's hoping we see many many more!


----------



## MrsC8776

Stinas said:


> almosthere - Dont worry...my DH has Azoospermia, which is NO sperm(easier terms ...no fishies in his sperm that comes out). At first we were told it was a blockage, but when we did a TESE(Testicular Sperm Extraction) they found some sperm and figured it could be a reproduction issue. ICSI (where they put the sperm directly into the egg) was preformed on all my eggs. If there is a sperm issue, thats usually what they do. There is always ways around things.
> 
> Lindsay - Im sooo excited for you!! :happydance:
> 
> MrsC - Thank you! Doing better now...started spotting, AF is almost fully here! I am taking the month off....going to wait until my next AF then I will start. Ill call them with CD 1 and not sure exactly how the rest works from there. In between now and then I will do a consult with doc to see exactly around when I will start and what I will be doing exactly. Next AF should be here by first or second week of Oct. Its going to be a nice break. Im actually looking forward to it. Oh, you can update me on the front page if you like. How are you feeling?
> 
> DaisyQ - Yay! Its ok, at least one is getting nice and snug in there! :flower:

I will update you of the front page. I'm excited for you to start again. This is going to work! Are you doing acupuncture or anything like that? Insurance usually covers it. I remember thinking that at least they cover something when we were about to do IVF. Anyways October will be here before you know it. Enjoy the break and do nice things for yourself! 

Nothing much going on with me. Just waiting for my scan on the 14th. I wish it was sooner but theres nothing I can do about that. I had to buy different pants today because it is going to start getting cold here soon and my pants are getting tight. I really haven't talked to my husband at all since he has left because where he's at in Afghanistan the internet is horrible (we use skype to talk). Just taking that one day at a time. Missing my husband is the worst part of everything. Other than that I'm doing great. :thumbup: Thank you for asking!


----------



## Stinas

MrsC - Oh god I hope it works this time. Ill be under a lot of stress until the transfer...we only have one :cold:, so first hope it survives the thaw, then ill do anything for it to work. Its been a hell of a year, I just hope we catch a break. 
I am going to ask about the acupuncture when I go in for my consult. I hope insurance will cover it, but I highly doubt it. We have been paying for everything out of pocket, so im sure thats not included lol 

I can only imagine how you feel when DH is gone. How long until he comes back? 5 weeks? 
Ewww..i know its starting to get cold here at night too(NJ). Gross... I cant believe summer is pretty much over. I feel like it left in a blink of an eye. Crazy.


----------



## angels2012

Congrats Lindsay!!!


----------



## drsquid

stinas- fingers crossed... go frosties... go frosties


----------



## GettingBroody

*Lindsay & Pink* - :dance: yaaaay!! :yipee: Huge congratulations to both of ye!! :wohoo: This thread was in need of some good news! :D Keep the bfps rolling in ladies! :happydance:


*Teapot* - best of luck with whatever you decide. I really hope this is not the end of the road for you :hugs:

*NotOp* - so sorry :hugs: Good luck with your apt next week. At least you know you have a brood of frosties just waiting for their turns to snuggle in!

*Jchic* - not long to go now!! How the waiting isn't too stressful!

*4Ever* - really hope that your feeling emotional is a good sign! Fx'd for you! :dust:

*Likkle* - sorry your EC has been delayed but whatever it takes to get the best result! Have they given you any idea when your new EC date will be?

*Never* - yay for getting your new protocol! I'm sorry you've had to go back on bcp but I suppose we've got to just trust that the drs are the experts and know what they're doing. Hope the time passes really quickly for you! :coffee:

*Ash* - good luck with your bloodwork tomor. When do you expect to have EC?

*Daisy* - congrats on being PUPO!! :dance: So sorry that one of them did not survive the thaw :hugs: but I hope your little embie is snuggling in and getting ready for a nice long stay!

*DrS* - loving the new photos!! You can see the babies so clearly!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Daisy - congratulations on being PUPO! You've been awaiting this for a while and I'm so happy it's here and I can't wait to see your BFP! 

getting - I'm not having EC yet. Insurance company is making me do one more IUI before they will pay for IVF so ... here's to my last IUI! 

DrS - have fun at your BBQ! And love all of the updated pictures of your babies! 

AFM - I just got back from my scan and everything's looking good. My lining is 7.5mm I have 4 follicles so far. Two on the left side and two on the right. They're about 8mm a piece. I'm a little worried that they may cancel the cycle since it's so early in the process and I already have 4 but I think it will be okay, they probably all won't get big enough to be considered mature. I haven't gotten the call yet about what dose of Gonal F to give myself but I can only guess that they're going to lower my dose from 75units to 37.5 units. That's what they've been doing. At least I know I'm a good responder so when I move to IVF I should get lots of follicles! :) Gotta look on the bright side


----------



## almosthere

Stinas said:


> almosthere - Dont worry...my DH has Azoospermia, which is NO sperm(easier terms ...no fishies in his sperm that comes out). At first we were told it was a blockage, but when we did a TESE(Testicular Sperm Extraction) they found some sperm and figured it could be a reproduction issue. ICSI (where they put the sperm directly into the egg) was preformed on all my eggs. If there is a sperm issue, thats usually what they do. There is always ways around things.
> 
> Lindsay - Im sooo excited for you!! :happydance:
> 
> MrsC - Thank you! Doing better now...started spotting, AF is almost fully here! I am taking the month off....going to wait until my next AF then I will start. Ill call them with CD 1 and not sure exactly how the rest works from there. In between now and then I will do a consult with doc to see exactly around when I will start and what I will be doing exactly. Next AF should be here by first or second week of Oct. Its going to be a nice break. Im actually looking forward to it. Oh, you can update me on the front page if you like. How are you feeling?
> 
> DaisyQ - Yay! Its ok, at least one is getting nice and snug in there! :flower:

Thanks Stinas-hope AF comes soon so you can get this FET show on the road!!! And we are so incredibly lucky to have IVF with ICSI in today's world-and I am so happy they were able to find some wonderful living sperm from DH...I cannot wait to hear about your BFP in the future!!!!! :hugs:

And I saw someone said it...YES I START STIMMING!!! I am sooooooooooooooooooo excited!!!! I mean, obviously I am not doing a happy dance because I have to prick myself twice from now on instead of once, but you all know it is because it brings me a step closer each day to my BFP, eeek. I really hope this cycle works-I have not bit my nails in over 2 years and I bit them all off in nervousness and worry last night. I guess it feels more real since stims is tonight and that idea that I could just see a BFN in the end of this all makes me worry. BUT I am staying strong and will do another ivf cycle if need be :thumbup:


----------



## teapot

Yippee!! Congratulations Lindsay & Pink, lovely to see some bfp's & hope to see lots more! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Stinas, best of luck for your FET - the time won't be long going. :hugs:

Thank you ladies for your kind thoughts. :hugs: :hugs: xx


----------



## TTB

ashknowsbest - hope that the lowered dose work and you get a few good follicles rather than too many and your cycle being cancelled. It is good to see how you respond to the drugs before your first cycle, sounds like they work well for you

almostthere - it's so funny how we get excited about injecting ourselves :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Almost- be positive!!! I found that it really helped me a great deal!! You'll be PUPO before you know it:)

Stinas- cant wait until your frosties thaw out and snuggle up!!!


----------



## almosthere

I know! I try so hard to be positive but I am someone who thinks of the worst case scenarios...a bad trait of mine!!! I am like super paranoid too lol. But I am sooo excited...getting closer to stims for tonight wahoo!!! Hope I join you with a BFP soon!!!!! I am already looking at christmas ornaments to sneak on my parents tree and see if they notice!! Some have a place to put an ultrasound photo-so if ivf works this cycle for me, I will be almost 4 months so a good time to tell family (maybe even thanksgiving)!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Stinas said:


> MrsC - Oh god I hope it works this time. Ill be under a lot of stress until the transfer...we only have one :cold:, so first hope it survives the thaw, then ill do anything for it to work. Its been a hell of a year, I just hope we catch a break.
> I am going to ask about the acupuncture when I go in for my consult. I hope insurance will cover it, but I highly doubt it. We have been paying for everything out of pocket, so im sure thats not included lol
> 
> I can only imagine how you feel when DH is gone. How long until he comes back? 5 weeks?
> Ewww..i know its starting to get cold here at night too(NJ). Gross... I cant believe summer is pretty much over. I feel like it left in a blink of an eye. Crazy.

We were paying everything out of pocket as well but the acupuncture was covered. Sometimes they just have to code it differently. Like the lady I was going to sent it in for headaches since fertility wasn't covered. It wasn't a lie because we were working on headaches as well. :winkwink:

Dh is gone for another 5 weeks. One week down and five to go. Here in Oregon we don't get much of a summer. I love the rain though so I'm looking forward to it but I also love the sun. I might live in the wrong state lol. 



ashknowsbest said:


> Daisy - congratulations on being PUPO! You've been awaiting this for a while and I'm so happy it's here and I can't wait to see your BFP!
> 
> getting - I'm not having EC yet. Insurance company is making me do one more IUI before they will pay for IVF so ... here's to my last IUI!
> 
> DrS - have fun at your BBQ! And love all of the updated pictures of your babies!
> 
> AFM - I just got back from my scan and everything's looking good. My lining is 7.5mm I have 4 follicles so far. Two on the left side and two on the right. They're about 8mm a piece. I'm a little worried that they may cancel the cycle since it's so early in the process and I already have 4 but I think it will be okay, they probably all won't get big enough to be considered mature. I haven't gotten the call yet about what dose of Gonal F to give myself but I can only guess that they're going to lower my dose from 75units to 37.5 units. That's what they've been doing. At least I know I'm a good responder so when I move to IVF I should get lots of follicles! :) Gotta look on the bright side

Fx for you!! 



almosthere said:


> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> almosthere - Dont worry...my DH has Azoospermia, which is NO sperm(easier terms ...no fishies in his sperm that comes out). At first we were told it was a blockage, but when we did a TESE(Testicular Sperm Extraction) they found some sperm and figured it could be a reproduction issue. ICSI (where they put the sperm directly into the egg) was preformed on all my eggs. If there is a sperm issue, thats usually what they do. There is always ways around things.
> 
> Lindsay - Im sooo excited for you!! :happydance:
> 
> MrsC - Thank you! Doing better now...started spotting, AF is almost fully here! I am taking the month off....going to wait until my next AF then I will start. Ill call them with CD 1 and not sure exactly how the rest works from there. In between now and then I will do a consult with doc to see exactly around when I will start and what I will be doing exactly. Next AF should be here by first or second week of Oct. Its going to be a nice break. Im actually looking forward to it. Oh, you can update me on the front page if you like. How are you feeling?
> 
> DaisyQ - Yay! Its ok, at least one is getting nice and snug in there! :flower:
> 
> Thanks Stinas-hope AF comes soon so you can get this FET show on the road!!! And we are so incredibly lucky to have IVF with ICSI in today's world-and I am so happy they were able to find some wonderful living sperm from DH...I cannot wait to hear about your BFP in the future!!!!! :hugs:
> 
> And I saw someone said it...YES I START STIMMING!!! I am sooooooooooooooooooo excited!!!! I mean, obviously I am not doing a happy dance because I have to prick myself twice from now on instead of once, but you all know it is because it brings me a step closer each day to my BFP, eeek. I really hope this cycle works-I have not bit my nails in over 2 years and I bit them all off in nervousness and worry last night. I guess it feels more real since stims is tonight and that idea that I could just see a BFN in the end of this all makes me worry. BUT I am staying strong and will do another ivf cycle if need be :thumbup:Click to expand...

Try and stay positive. I know sometimes we have to think of the worst but this is not a time for that. Positive thoughts all the way! You will get your BFP. 

Lindsay~ Have you POAS yet? I think after getting the positive I would of had to just so I could see it. :haha: Seeing is believing right? Actually it still takes time to sink in.


----------



## never2late70

Ding Dong the :witch: is here, and I couldn't be happier:happydance:

Start the BCP in the morning for about 3 weeks and then on to stimming.

Happy Saturday lovely's :flower:

Prayers and Blessings,
~Angie


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well my dose is staying the same. I'm a little surprised but I'm sure they know what they're doing maybe my estrogen isnt of the charts yet do they're not worried? Who knows but I'm going with it. Normally they lower it by now but I'm just happy we're trying something different because what we were doing wasn't working.


----------



## Lindsay18

Almost- I know it's hard. Fingers crossed xoxo!!

Mrs. C- I POAS this morning!!! The only one I had ;). Glad I saved it and glad I got to see 2 very dark pink lines!!!

Angie- yay for starting!!! Woo hooooo!


----------



## Jenn76

*Teapot:* I'm sorry to hear you feel like giving up. I know what a strain IVF is both emotionally and financially. What is your RE saying? Are they hopeful that they can change your protocol to get you your BFP? I'm in my mid thirties as well so I totally know how it feels knowing your time clock is ticking. DH and I only saved enough for two rounds as well and I think if need be we would have accepted our parents help with a third cycle. Third time is the charm, right?! I wish you luck with whatever you decide. I hope things do work out for you. :hugs:
*
Notopt:* FX that you can start again right away with a FET. Many clinics have a higher success rate with FETs. I'm sure your RE will find what works for you and soon you will have your BFP. :hugs:

*Stacy:* You are still early for testing so I wouldn't stress over a negative result so early in the cycle. Blood tests are definitely more accurate so it's best to remain hopeful until then. Symptoms of PMS and Pregnancy are very close so it is hard to say what you are experiencing. I know I only get weepy during PMS and since being pregnant there are many close calls with weeping. FX that you get a positive result on Monday, Good Luck! :hugs:

*MrsC:* Did your doctor prescribe you something for the nausea? I am taking pills that really seem to be helping. Today for the first time in a week I am actually feeling hungry. Sorry to hear your cyst is still causing you discomfort. Hopefully that thing shrinks soon.

*Drsquid:* Love the new baby pics!!! I just re-watched the video as well and it is so amazing, one baby looks like their dancing in there. It's hard to believe they can be moving that much and you can't feel it. Soon you will be feeling everything, so very exciting.

*Likklegemz*: I stimmed for 11 days and I know lot's of people that go for 12-14 days so don't worry it will all work out for you. :hugs:

*Stinas:* Won't be long for you. I hope AF comes and goes fast both cycles and you have a very successful FET!

*Angie:* It's great that you have your schedule and things are happening so fast. I'm sure your RE knows what they are doing with the BCP's and I'm sure this time you will get to complete IVF.
*
Almost:* My DH's sperm count is low too, IVF is a great thing for people like us. Yeah for starting your stimms, good luck! I love your ideas for telling the family. I plan on releasing the news at Thanksgiving as well. I will be at 12 weeks the Wednesday before so perfect timing. (TG is in early Oct in Canada) 

*Haj:* That's great that you can feel the babies now that must be so exciting.

*DaisyQ:* :happydance: Congrats on being PUPO!! :blue: Sorry one didn't make it but I see that your other was hatching which is amazing. I bet your BFP is coming soon! Good Luck Friday! 

*Ash:* I hope your cycle works out, that would suck if they had to cancel you. 

*Lindsay:* Sounds like a great beta number, are you hoping for one or two?


----------



## Lindsay18

Thanks, Jenn. I'll be happy either way, but twins would be fun!!! How do you know how far along you are with IVF?? Internet is confusing. Lol


----------



## MrsC8776

*Jenn76~* She didn't give me anything. She wants me to try stuff at home first but it doesn't seem to be working. I'm hoping I will be ok until I go back on the 14th for my NT scan. I hope the cyst is shrinking as well! How are you feeling? 



Lindsay18 said:


> Thanks, Jenn. I'll be happy either way, but twins would be fun!!! How do you know how far along you are with IVF?? Internet is confusing. Lol

I just found this website and the info it adds it really cool. https://www.ivf.ca/duedate.php


----------



## Lindsay18

Mrs. C- Omg that is awesome!!!! Thank you! So I'm 4 weeks already??? That's so weird!


----------



## MrsC8776

You are one month down! It's crazy to think how fast it goes! It is really helpful to know all the dates.


----------



## Lindsay18

So weird that I am 4 weeks when my retrieval was Aug 10th!!!


----------



## drsquid

Mrsc and Lindsey- love that site cause it goes by retrieval date. And yes the two weeks prior to ovulation count cause "normal" people know when their period is but not when they ovulated/conceived. Only weird thing on that page is it says when movement starts and supposedly for me that is sept 5 which ummm pretty clearly is wrong


----------



## oneof14

Congrats Lindsay & Pink.

I went for my transfer today, we transferred 1 2BB and 2 morulas. The doctor said there is a 5-10% chance or triplets, which I'm very nervous about. But I'm also hopeful for having a singleton.


----------



## MrsC8776

One~ Yay for being PUPO!! When is your OTD and will you do a beta?

drsquid~ is movement meant as just them moving or do you think it means when you will feel the movement?


----------



## Jenn76

MrsC: That's weird that she wouldn't prescribe something, a girl I work with told me about theses pills and when I called my RE they said they are great. Not harmful at all for baby they even have a picture of a pregnant lady on the pill. It's called Diclectin. I was miserable last week, lost 5 lbs from not eating. Felt blah all day and night and could barely function. Today after sleeping 17 hours (no joke) I finally have an appetite again. Feels good to be able to eat and not feel nauseous. 

Lindsay: The link MrsC shared is how I calculated mine as well and I confirmed with my RE that it is correct.


----------



## oneof14

Thanks Mrsc, my OTD is 9.4


----------



## Jenn76

oneof14 said:


> Congrats Lindsay & Pink.
> 
> I went for my transfer today, we transferred 1 2BB and 2 morulas. The doctor said there is a 5-10% chance or triplets, which I'm very nervous about. But I'm also hopeful for having a singleton.

Yeah One!!!! :happydance: Congrats!!!! They told me 2% chance of triplets which worried me a bit too but I still went with the two since I figured with all the money we are paying I wanted the higher chance to get a BFP. If it happens to be two or three you will manage. When is your beta??


----------



## MrsC8776

Jenn76 said:


> MrsC: That's weird that she wouldn't prescribe something, a girl I work with told me about theses pills and when I called my RE they said they are great. Not harmful at all for baby they even have a picture of a pregnant lady on the pill. It's called Diclectin. I was miserable last week, lost 5 lbs from not eating. Felt blah all day and night and could barely function. Today after sleeping 17 hours (no joke) I finally have an appetite again. Feels good to be able to eat and not feel nauseous.
> 
> Lindsay: The link MrsC shared is how I calculated mine as well and I confirmed with my RE that it is correct.

She said she would but she wanted me to try stuff at home first. If it continues or gets worse I just have to call and ask for it. The only time I don't feel like eating is in the morning. I need to fix that part. I wish I could sleep for 17 hours. I must admit I'm a little jealous! 

One~ Thats not that far away! Fx for you.


----------



## Jenn76

drsquid said:


> Mrsc and Lindsey- love that site cause it goes by retrieval date. And yes the two weeks prior to ovulation count cause "normal" people know when their period is but not when they ovulated/conceived. Only weird thing on that page is it says when movement starts and supposedly for me that is sept 5 which ummm pretty clearly is wrong

I think they must mean you feel movement. I know yours was dancing up a storm way before that.


----------



## 4everyoung

ashknowsbest said:


> AFM - I just got back from my scan and everything's looking good. My lining is 7.5mm I have 4 follicles so far. Two on the left side and two on the right. They're about 8mm a piece. I'm a little worried that they may cancel the cycle since it's so early in the process and I already have 4 but I think it will be okay, they probably all won't get big enough to be considered mature. I haven't gotten the call yet about what dose of Gonal F to give myself but I can only guess that they're going to lower my dose from 75units to 37.5 units. That's what they've been doing. At least I know I'm a good responder so when I move to IVF I should get lots of follicles! :) Gotta look on the bright side

Ash--I hope that this is good news! You know, between human biology and all of the hormones and medical procedures, we never know until the time is upon us! Good luck...keep those babies slowly growing :)



almosthere said:


> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> almosthere - Dont worry...my DH has Azoospermia, which is NO sperm(easier terms ...no fishies in his sperm that comes out). At first we were told it was a blockage, but when we did a TESE(Testicular Sperm Extraction) they found some sperm and figured it could be a reproduction issue. ICSI (where they put the sperm directly into the egg) was preformed on all my eggs. If there is a sperm issue, thats usually what they do. There is always ways around things.
> 
> Lindsay - Im sooo excited for you!! :happydance:
> 
> MrsC - Thank you! Doing better now...started spotting, AF is almost fully here! I am taking the month off....going to wait until my next AF then I will start. Ill call them with CD 1 and not sure exactly how the rest works from there. In between now and then I will do a consult with doc to see exactly around when I will start and what I will be doing exactly. Next AF should be here by first or second week of Oct. Its going to be a nice break. Im actually looking forward to it. Oh, you can update me on the front page if you like. How are you feeling?
> 
> DaisyQ - Yay! Its ok, at least one is getting nice and snug in there! :flower:
> 
> Thanks Stinas-hope AF comes soon so you can get this FET show on the road!!! And we are so incredibly lucky to have IVF with ICSI in today's world-and I am so happy they were able to find some wonderful living sperm from DH...I cannot wait to hear about your BFP in the future!!!!! :hugs:
> 
> And I saw someone said it...YES I START STIMMING!!! I am sooooooooooooooooooo excited!!!! I mean, obviously I am not doing a happy dance because I have to prick myself twice from now on instead of once, but you all know it is because it brings me a step closer each day to my BFP, eeek. I really hope this cycle works-I have not bit my nails in over 2 years and I bit them all off in nervousness and worry last night. I guess it feels more real since stims is tonight and that idea that I could just see a BFN in the end of this all makes me worry. BUT I am staying strong and will do another ivf cycle if need be :thumbup:Click to expand...

Hang in there! It's crazy what the waiting and anticipation does to us. I've been biting my nails too...I never do that! Best to you! xx



never2late70 said:


> Ding Dong the :witch: is here, and I couldn't be happier:happydance:
> 
> Start the BCP in the morning for about 3 weeks and then on to stimming.
> 
> Happy Saturday lovely's :flower:
> 
> Prayers and Blessings,
> ~Angie

Happy start of the process, Angie :0)



Jenn76 said:


> *Stacy:* You are still early for testing so I wouldn't stress over a negative result so early in the cycle. Blood tests are definitely more accurate so it's best to remain hopeful until then. Symptoms of PMS and Pregnancy are very close so it is hard to say what you are experiencing. I know I only get weepy during PMS and since being pregnant there are many close calls with weeping. FX that you get a positive result on Monday, Good Luck! :hugs:

Thanks! Yes--symptoms are crazy! Today I feel fine--just feel like eating lots LOL. Anyway, I'm hanging in until Monday--still no spotting for me, which is a miracle. No cramping today either. I'll take it :0)



oneof14 said:


> Congrats Lindsay & Pink.
> 
> I went for my transfer today, we transferred 1 2BB and 2 morulas. The doctor said there is a 5-10% chance or triplets, which I'm very nervous about. But I'm also hopeful for having a singleton.

Happy PUPO, One! What are morulas? Don't be nervous about having triplets...it's unlikely. If it does happen--well...you'll figure it out :0) I'm guessing you'll be blessed with one or two!


----------



## Lindsay18

One- yay!!! So excited you are PUPO!!! 

Stacy- so close to Monday!!! Xoxo


----------



## michelle01

One - yay for your transfer!!!

Angie - glad af came so you can get started :)

Jchic - how are you doing?


----------



## Stinas

DrSquid - LOVE LOVE LOVE the new pics!! They are super clear!!!

Ash - If they cancel this IUI does it mean you still need to do one more?

almosthere - AF came full blown for me today....started off a med flow, but then holy moly...TMI but Niagra falls lol So im guessing second AF should be first week or second week of Oct. Yay for FET
OMG YAY for stimming!!!! Cant wait to see your BFP! I agree...god bless technology today!

Teapot - Thank you! Im not sure if you said whats next for you? 

Lindsay - I hope it survives the thaw...thats what im worried about. Im hoping its our miracle baby that just wanted to be the center of our universe, thats why it survived to freeze stage and thats why this cycle didnt work....its good to hope right? lol
Are you feeling any different? When is your next beta? Do you think its one or two?

MrsC - I really hope 5 weeks flies by and DH comes home safely! :flower: I have never been to Oregon. You should come visit NJ...there are a lot of us on here that can show you around! It would be good while DH is away!
I might have to try the acupuncture....I do get headaches too!

One - Good luck!!!! Dont be nervous! Anything you get is meant to be! More to love!

As for me....AF is here and she is letting me know she is here! I think its been years since it was this heavy. :dohh: Lucky me...figures....when I work a double AF is ALWAYS here...just my luck. Whatever...glad she is here and hopefully when she leaves she will visit sooner rather than later! Lets get this show on the road!


----------



## Likklegemz

Morning all - how is everyone!?

All I seem to be lately is unbelievably tired! IVF is not just emotionally draining I think but physically draining too! Now I know the menopur contains lactose I've been much stret with the sickness and dizziness!

Slightly worried what the scan tomorrow shows, petrified that they're not growing the way they should (it my womb lining is not thick enough) and its either going to be cancelled or result in a no! I know it's stupid to think like this but I can help it :(

How are the girls doing who are PUPO?


----------



## GettingBroody

*OneOf* - yay! :dance: Congrats on being PUPO! Will you test before the 4th?

*Never* - keeping everything crossed that this round works out perfectly for you :dust:

*Stinas* - I like your thinking about your frostie :thumbup: Stay positive!

*Likkle* - Try not to stress :hugs: I'm sure today's scan will go fine. Good luck!

*Almost* - how was your first stimm?!

*MrsC* - just out of interest, what kind of things has the dr asked you to try at home to help the ms? Hope some of them are working! :hugs:


----------



## Lindsay18

Stinas- I love the "miracle baby"!!! I'm an only child. My mom got pregnant 4 times after me all MC's. So that's why she called me :). I'm feeling eh. Not 100% - little queasy but I also didn't sleep well last night. Other than that I'm reallytred mid-day, hot flash a lot, and my sense of smell is unreal!!! Lol. I'm up at 5am because my second beta is this morning. So I'm erring ready and heading there!


----------



## TTB

oneof14 - congrats on being pupo with triplets :o are you going to test before your beta?

Likklegemz - good luck with your scan, hope it goes well

Lindsay18 - good luck from your second beta!

AFM - I'm on my 5th day of stimming, tonight I have to add orgalutran so I don't spontaneously ovulate, then tomorrow I start injecting hgh :) Scan is in a few days, can't wait to see when my retrieval will be, I'm guessing towards the end of this week.


----------



## twinkle33

Hi ladies

New to this forum...

I am currently due to start stimming in the next few weeks (menopur) and this is our first IVF cycle. 

Anyone else at a similar stage? I am taking BCP at present and will start Synarel this week...really anxious to get started!

Twinkle xx


----------



## Lindsay18

Hi Twinkle!!! Welcome:) there are several ladies right around the same stage as you on here!!! Take a peek at the first post on the thread- Mrs. C does an awesome job keeping everyone's stage updated!!! Best of luck to you and the start of your first cycle!!! So exciting :)


----------



## twinkle33

Thanks - well check it out! :flower:


----------



## Likklegemz

Mrs C does an awesome job keeping an eye on all all! ;)

Next scan tomorrow, hoping we'll fin out how they're doing by then! Hoping for egg collection thursday or Friday this week - waiting is killing me! Bit of a long shot any suggestions that I can do to help them grow?


----------



## Lindsay18

Yay, Likkle! Nope- just follow what the doctor says. They grow a lot quicker towards the end right before retrieval. No worries:). Can't wait to hear your report!!


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies bad news, no stimming last night-i was missing my PEN!!! The on call nurse said stick with 10units of lupron again so I did that. CVS caremark did not give me my stimming pen or enough follistim-only one tube of 900-got very angrey and upset and balled last night-not just from the missing pen and delaying my cycle with everything by a day, but from hearing about dh's permanent infertility and about having to do ivf in general-it all just came out in tears last night. BUT today is a new wonderful day and I get to start stimming...finally!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Almost- awwww don't cry, love!!! It's an extremely emotional process!! We've all been there, girl! I did the Follistim pen too. That one isnt that bad:) good luck tonight!!!


----------



## MoBaby

almost: Yay for starting stimming tonight!! Pharmacies really stink when it comes to large orders of meds.... I have to go through mine with a fine tooth comb to make sure everything is there... I always go through it at the counter..I pull everything out and then check it and put it back in the bag! Last cycle I wrote down everything I needed, the amount, the dosage and everything on a card and handed it to the tech. Since I had refills the RE nurse didnt call in a new rx. Well, when I went to pick up the bag it didn't seem right and HALF of the meds were missing! I was like, okay I am missing several items. But if I would have gotten home and not realized it I would have been screwed :( Glad the nurse thinks it will be okay to start tonight. Good luck!!

H twinkle! Welcome! 

Likkle: Dont worry! They will grow! Then when you do the trigger shot they grow to their final size :) They always seem to have the largest growth in the last few days. Good luck!

AFM: Last BCP tonight!! THANK GOD! I hate them :( And my ticker says only 15 days until EC!! OMG!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Yay MoBaby! BCPs stink!

Nurse just called with my second beta:). She said it should have been at least 169 and mine is 210 so moving right along!!! First ultrasound is a week from today:)


----------



## Jenn76

twinkle33 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> New to this forum...
> 
> I am currently due to start stimming in the next few weeks (menopur) and this is our first IVF cycle.
> 
> Anyone else at a similar stage? I am taking BCP at present and will start Synarel this week...really anxious to get started!
> 
> Twinkle xx

Welcome :hi:



Likklegemz said:


> Mrs C does an awesome job keeping an eye on all all! ;)
> 
> Next scan tomorrow, hoping we'll fin out how they're doing by then! Hoping for egg collection thursday or Friday this week - waiting is killing me! Bit of a long shot any suggestions that I can do to help them grow?

Don't worry they will get to where they need to in time. The RE's know what they are doing.



almosthere said:


> Hi ladies bad news, no stimming last night-i was missing my PEN!!! The on call nurse said stick with 10units of lupron again so I did that. CVS caremark did not give me my stimming pen or enough follistim-only one tube of 900-got very angrey and upset and balled last night-not just from the missing pen and delaying my cycle with everything by a day, but from hearing about dh's permanent infertility and about having to do ivf in general-it all just came out in tears last night. BUT today is a new wonderful day and I get to start stimming...finally!!!

Sorry to hear about the delay but glad you are back on track!



MoBaby said:


> almost: Yay for starting stimming tonight!! Pharmacies really stink when it comes to large orders of meds.... I have to go through mine with a fine tooth comb to make sure everything is there... I always go through it at the counter..I pull everything out and then check it and put it back in the bag! Last cycle I wrote down everything I needed, the amount, the dosage and everything on a card and handed it to the tech. Since I had refills the RE nurse didnt call in a new rx. Well, when I went to pick up the bag it didn't seem right and HALF of the meds were missing! I was like, okay I am missing several items. But if I would have gotten home and not realized it I would have been screwed :( Glad the nurse thinks it will be okay to start tonight. Good luck!!
> 
> H twinkle! Welcome!
> 
> Likkle: Dont worry! They will grow! Then when you do the trigger shot they grow to their final size :) They always seem to have the largest growth in the last few days. Good luck!
> 
> AFM: Last BCP tonight!! THANK GOD! I hate them :( And my ticker says only 15 days until EC!! OMG!!!

Yeah for no more BCP's! 15 days will fly by!



Lindsay18 said:


> Yay MoBaby! BCPs stink!
> 
> Nurse just called with my second beta:). She said it should have been at least 169 and mine is 210 so moving right along!!! First ultrasound is a week from today:)

Wow things are moving so fast for you, my first us is Sept 5. Great second beta so excited for you to see how many are in there.


----------



## jchic

We are on for
Tomorrow for our transfer!!! Just got call! Nurse didnt know how many made it, it wasnt in her notes but we will find out in am!!!


----------



## TTB

twinkle33 - welcome to the thread, and best of luck for your first cycle. You will find lots of lovely ladies on here at the same stage as you

Likklegemz - no way to make them grow faster, they need this time for the eggies inside to mature. They will grow between 1-2mm each day, how big are they now?

almostthere - 1 day is not much in the grand scheme of things, the good news is your still able to start stimming, try to stay positive :hugs:

MoBaby - yay for the last bcp, you'll be having those eggies retrieved before you know it

Lindsay18 - congrats on a doubling beta! Wow, your lucky getting a scan so early, my clinic would scan at 8 weeks at the earliest. Do you know what you will see in the scan? Is it too early for a heartbeat?

jchic - yay, good luck for you transfer tomorrow! Can't wait to hear how those embies are going


----------



## Pink gerbera

Great 2nd beta Lindsay! I wish my clinic did them! Wow your first ultrasound is so early, mine isn't for 3 more weeks!! 

Great news for those ladies now PUPO or soon to be :)

Best of luck anyone still stimming or waiting to stim

Pink xx


----------



## almosthere

So exciting about your ultrasound comming up I think u may have twinnies lindsay!

Thanks for. The positivity ladies I hope they gave me the right penn I got the pen at my fs office today and two syringes for. My trigger as my pregnyl was missing that too! Ugh...will be ordering rest of missing meds tomorrow and hopefully will have it by Tuesday!


----------



## almosthere

And how exciting jchic gl tomorrow!


----------



## MrsC8776

Stinas said:


> DrSquid - LOVE LOVE LOVE the new pics!! They are super clear!!!
> 
> Ash - If they cancel this IUI does it mean you still need to do one more?
> 
> almosthere - AF came full blown for me today....started off a med flow, but then holy moly...TMI but Niagra falls lol So im guessing second AF should be first week or second week of Oct. Yay for FET
> OMG YAY for stimming!!!! Cant wait to see your BFP! I agree...god bless technology today!
> 
> Teapot - Thank you! Im not sure if you said whats next for you?
> 
> Lindsay - I hope it survives the thaw...thats what im worried about. Im hoping its our miracle baby that just wanted to be the center of our universe, thats why it survived to freeze stage and thats why this cycle didnt work....its good to hope right? lol
> Are you feeling any different? When is your next beta? Do you think its one or two?
> 
> MrsC - I really hope 5 weeks flies by and DH comes home safely! :flower: I have never been to Oregon. You should come visit NJ...there are a lot of us on here that can show you around! It would be good while DH is away!
> I might have to try the acupuncture....I do get headaches too!
> 
> One - Good luck!!!! Dont be nervous! Anything you get is meant to be! More to love!
> 
> As for me....AF is here and she is letting me know she is here! I think its been years since it was this heavy. :dohh: Lucky me...figures....when I work a double AF is ALWAYS here...just my luck. Whatever...glad she is here and hopefully when she leaves she will visit sooner rather than later! Lets get this show on the road!

Thank you! I hope these 5 weeks fly by. I think it would be fun to go to NJ. I'm sure it is much different than Oregon. 

I'm glad AF finally showed up for you but sorry she is being so mean. I hope the next month passes quickly for you as well so that you can get started. 



Likklegemz said:


> Morning all - how is everyone!?
> 
> All I seem to be lately is unbelievably tired! IVF is not just emotionally draining I think but physically draining too! Now I know the menopur contains lactose I've been much stret with the sickness and dizziness!
> 
> Slightly worried what the scan tomorrow shows, petrified that they're not growing the way they should (it my womb lining is not thick enough) and its either going to be cancelled or result in a no! I know it's stupid to think like this but I can help it :(
> 
> How are the girls doing who are PUPO?

Good luck at your scan tomorrow! 



GettingBroody said:


> *OneOf* - yay! :dance: Congrats on being PUPO! Will you test before the 4th?
> 
> *Never* - keeping everything crossed that this round works out perfectly for you :dust:
> 
> *Stinas* - I like your thinking about your frostie :thumbup: Stay positive!
> 
> *Likkle* - Try not to stress :hugs: I'm sure today's scan will go fine. Good luck!
> 
> *Almost* - how was your first stimm?!
> 
> *MrsC* - just out of interest, what kind of things has the dr asked you to try at home to help the ms? Hope some of them are working! :hugs:

She wants me to try stuff like sea bands. (checking list of things to do) Eat small meals, toast, drink liquids between meals, sour and salty foods, ginger ale and best of all a bland diet. :thumbup: Sounds like fun! 



twinkle33 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> New to this forum...
> 
> I am currently due to start stimming in the next few weeks (menopur) and this is our first IVF cycle.
> 
> Anyone else at a similar stage? I am taking BCP at present and will start Synarel this week...really anxious to get started!
> 
> Twinkle xx

Welcome :hi: I hope you found the front page useful. I'm sure there are some girls starting around the same time as you. 



almosthere said:


> Hi ladies bad news, no stimming last night-i was missing my PEN!!! The on call nurse said stick with 10units of lupron again so I did that. CVS caremark did not give me my stimming pen or enough follistim-only one tube of 900-got very angrey and upset and balled last night-not just from the missing pen and delaying my cycle with everything by a day, but from hearing about dh's permanent infertility and about having to do ivf in general-it all just came out in tears last night. BUT today is a new wonderful day and I get to start stimming...finally!!!

Sorry to hear about the delay. I'm glad you were able to get the meds and everything you need for tonight! 



MoBaby said:


> almost: Yay for starting stimming tonight!! Pharmacies really stink when it comes to large orders of meds.... I have to go through mine with a fine tooth comb to make sure everything is there... I always go through it at the counter..I pull everything out and then check it and put it back in the bag! Last cycle I wrote down everything I needed, the amount, the dosage and everything on a card and handed it to the tech. Since I had refills the RE nurse didnt call in a new rx. Well, when I went to pick up the bag it didn't seem right and HALF of the meds were missing! I was like, okay I am missing several items. But if I would have gotten home and not realized it I would have been screwed :( Glad the nurse thinks it will be okay to start tonight. Good luck!!
> 
> H twinkle! Welcome!
> 
> Likkle: Dont worry! They will grow! Then when you do the trigger shot they grow to their final size :) They always seem to have the largest growth in the last few days. Good luck!
> 
> AFM: Last BCP tonight!! THANK GOD! I hate them :( And my ticker says only 15 days until EC!! OMG!!!

:happydance: yay for the last BCP! A little over 2 weeks to go! 



Lindsay18 said:


> Yay MoBaby! BCPs stink!
> 
> Nurse just called with my second beta:). She said it should have been at least 169 and mine is 210 so moving right along!!! First ultrasound is a week from today:)

:happydance: Great beta! The first ultrasound will be great. I'm a little surprised they want to do it so early but you should at least be able to see the sac for the baby ( or babies).



jchic said:


> We are on for
> Tomorrow for our transfer!!! Just got call! Nurse didnt know how many made it, it wasnt in her notes but we will find out in am!!!

Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## MrsC8776

wantbabysoon and 4everyoung good luck testing tomorrow!!! (or today :winkwink: )


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey TBB on Friday there was 10 in total ranging between 8 and 10 mm! Clinic wants a good proportion at 17mm

Jchic good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## Lindsay18

jchic said:


> We are on for
> Tomorrow for our transfer!!! Just got call! Nurse didnt know how many made it, it wasnt in her notes but we will find out in am!!!

Yay, Jess!!! Can't wait to hear. Xoxo



TTB said:


> Lindsay18 - congrats on a doubling beta! Wow, your lucky getting a scan so early, my clinic would scan at 8 weeks at the earliest. Do you know what you will see in the scan? Is it too early for a heartbeat?

Thanks!!! My clinic has really strict protocol with frequent monitoring. I'm excited:). Will probably be too early for heartbeat but I should see if it's 1 or 2!



Pink gerbera said:


> Great 2nd beta Lindsay! I wish my clinic did them! Wow your first ultrasound is so early, mine isn't for 3 more weeks!!
> 
> Great news for those ladies now PUPO or soon to be :)
> 
> Best of luck anyone still stimming or waiting to stim
> 
> Pink xx

I know!! I'm really lucky with how often they have me come in!!!

Mrs. C- 

Thanks!!! Yeah they're protocol is a lot of monitoring especially early on:) so excited to see!!!


----------



## Jenn76

jchic said:


> We are on for
> Tomorrow for our transfer!!! Just got call! Nurse didnt know how many made it, it wasnt in her notes but we will find out in am!!!

Yeah! That's great news! :happydance: Good luck tomorrow can't wait for an update.


----------



## wantbabysoon

MrsC8776 said:


> wantbabysoon and 4everyoung good luck testing tomorrow!!! (or today :winkwink: )

My husband and I decided we will wait for the beta tomorrow to find out... I am too nervous to test at home!


----------



## MoBaby

good luck tomorrow with your beta!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Want- I feel you there!!! That's how I was. Best of luck tomorrow!! What time are you going in?!!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Good luck tomorrow want xx


----------



## Lindsay18

Pink- I forgot what you said- what was your beta Friday? And when is your next?


----------



## jchic

Want- good luck!!!! Cant wait for your update :)

One, michelle, angie, ttb, jen and all the girls- how are you?


----------



## Pink gerbera

Lindsay - I'm in the uk, the clinics here don't do beta tests. We just take a pregnancy test at the clinic. I did that on Friday. I hadn't POAS at home before so I was really nervous!

I just wait now for 3 weeks for my ultrasound

Xx


----------



## Lindsay18

Oh ok I remember now. Thats awesome!!!


----------



## 4everyoung

Mrs. B--Thanks for your luck wishing. I'm quite certain I'm out for this round, but I'll wait for the confirmation tomorrow. *Sigh.


----------



## michelle01

Good luck tomorrow want and 4ever! FX'ed for you.

Jchic - I am doing OK, been feeling a little nasueated today. Other then that, I feel normal. I tested again today, the line was darker the thursday, so we will see what happens. I will test again Tuesday and see what it shows.


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lindsay18 said:


> Want- I feel you there!!! That's how I was. Best of luck tomorrow!! What time are you going in?!!

Our lab is open 24 hours so I am planning to go there early in the morning (maybe around 5:30 am) and once the clinic opens they will call me. Usually they return calls before lunch. I am soooooooo nervous!!


----------



## MrsC8776

want~ I understand. We will patiently wait for your results tomorrow! 

4ever~ Fx! Try not to get down. There are so many people who have no symptoms and still come out with a bfp. I really hope this is it for you. I look forward to your results tomorrow as well. 

Pink and Lindsay~ I can't wait to hear about your ultrasounds.


----------



## Lindsay18

Want- I can not WAIT for your results tomorrow!!! I was a nervous wreck. Try to keep yourself busy and not look at the clock!!!

Stacy- I'm so sorry you're feeling down. I'm hoping that maybe tomorrow will surprise you. Xoxo:)

Mrs. C- thank you!!! I cAnt wait to see what's going on in there!


----------



## 4everyoung

MrsC8776 said:


> want~ I understand. We will patiently wait for your results tomorrow!
> 
> 4ever~ Fx! Try not to get down. There are so many people who have no symptoms and still come out with a bfp. I really hope this is it for you. I look forward to your results tomorrow as well.
> 
> Pink and Lindsay~ I can't wait to hear about your ultrasounds.

Thanks--I'm spotting and crampy today, so I'm not very optimistic, but I shall remain ever hopeful :)


----------



## oneof14

Good luck want and 4ever.

Michelle, OMG!! I didn't know you got a positive test! So exciting.

Jchic, good luck tomorrow! 

I'm feeling good. I'm taking it one day at a time. Praying for that BFP.


----------



## Lindsay18

Michelle- that's awesome!!! Are you still testing your booster out or is that gone already??

One- fingers crossed <3


----------



## almosthere

Gl want! 

And michelle-sounds promising, I still think your deffo preggo!

afm I FINALLY got going....stimmed tonight-wahoo! Only have enough follistim for 5 more nights, so I should be getting more in the mail in the next two days-we will order tomorrow afternoon! Do you ladies think starting a day late may decrease my chances with ivf??


----------



## Lindsay18

Almost- I dont think it matters at all. They were originally going to put me on BCPs for 16 days but switched me to 7. There's definitely wiggle room before you start stimming. Excited for ya!!!


----------



## almosthere

I hope you are right, and I am jealous about your short bcps-i was on them for almost the full pack, only had 2 hormonal left. And I learned last night I am on the lupron protocol or something like that lol. Can't wait for all ladies waiting for their first ultrasound...twins twins twins!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Haha!! I'll be happy either way:) just happy it was successful!!! Love how my mom says "I can't wait to see what makes you sick!". I'm like really?!! Lol!!!


----------



## oneof14

TTB said:


> oneof14 - congrats on being pupo with triplets :o are you going to test before your beta?
> 
> Likklegemz - good luck with your scan, hope it goes well
> 
> Lindsay18 - good luck from your second beta!
> 
> AFM - I'm on my 5th day of stimming, tonight I have to add orgalutran so I don't spontaneously ovulate, then tomorrow I start injecting hgh :) Scan is in a few days, can't wait to see when my retrieval will be, I'm guessing towards the end of this week.

Good luck with your scan tomorrow! I want to test before , but my DH asked me not to.


----------



## TwoRdue

Hi Ladies thought that I would say hi :)... I just did a 5 day old embryo transfer two weeks ago and did bloods on Saturday but due to a stuff up I had to wait another 24 hours for results and got a BFN, That was my fourth transfer, my first two didnt work and I got preg with twins on my second but sadly I lost them when I was 18 weeks along... I am disappointed in this BFN but I will be trying again next month and hope to see my BFP


----------



## MrsC8776

michelle01 said:


> Good luck tomorrow want and 4ever! FX'ed for you.
> 
> Jchic - I am doing OK, been feeling a little nasueated today. Other then that, I feel normal. I tested again today, the line was darker the thursday, so we will see what happens. I will test again Tuesday and see what it shows.

How did I miss this! I'm sorry. :dohh: That is great news the test is getting darker. When did you have the 2nd booster? I think you had a 2nd right? 



almosthere said:


> Gl want!
> 
> And michelle-sounds promising, I still think your deffo preggo!
> 
> afm I FINALLY got going....stimmed tonight-wahoo! Only have enough follistim for 5 more nights, so I should be getting more in the mail in the next two days-we will order tomorrow afternoon! Do you ladies think starting a day late may decrease my chances with ivf??

Yay for starting stims! I think you will be fine. I would worry if you had gotten started and then skipped a day because you didn't have the med. Thats what I thought happened when you posted earlier. I'm glad it was just a day delay. You will do great! :thumbup:



TwoRdue said:


> Hi Ladies thought that I would say hi :)... I just did a 5 day old embryo transfer two weeks ago and did bloods on Saturday but due to a stuff up I had to wait another 24 hours for results and got a BFN, That was my fourth transfer, my first two didnt work and I got preg with twins on my second but sadly I lost them when I was 18 weeks along... I am disappointed in this BFN but I will be trying again next month and hope to see my BFP

Welcome :hi: So sorry to hear about your loss. Also sorry about the bfn's. Fx your next cycle brings a sticky bfp! Have you been doing fresh cycles or doing FET's? 

I just wanted to say it again. Jchic, want, 4ever and Likkle. You are all in my thoughts for tomorrow!


----------



## Stinas

Likklegemz - Its just natural to feel that way......I think during stims we all feel that way. It truly is emotionally draining. 

Lindsay - Im sorry your mom had a rough time after you....but I can see how you are her miracle baby! I hope my :cold: will be mine. 
I can only imagine how your body is going to start changing...smells are always first they say. Why are your betas sooooo super early?!! Thats crazy! Mine were from 7-8:30. 
Thats a great Beta!!!!! Maybe there are two in there!!!!! :happydance:

TTB - Thats sooo exciting!

twinkle33 - Welcome and good luck!!! 

Almost - Im sorry. As they say, when it rains it pours! You just have to stay positive! They know how to substitute things...im sure they have been through everything, so they know what to do and how to replace it. 

MoBaby - Yayyyy!!! I hated the BCP's too! Thats one reason why I have decided to wait until second af for the FET. I dont want to go on them again. 

jchic - YAYYYY omg how excitingggg!!! Good luck!! 

wantbabysoon - Good luck with your Beta tom!!! 

4everyoung - Good luck tom!!

One - Trust me..its not worth testing before your beta. Its stressful! 

TwoRdue - Im sorry for your losses! I wish you the best of luck next month!


----------



## bubumaci

I missed Michelle's :bfp:??? :happydance: Congratulations, so happy for you :)

TwoRdue - so sorry to hear about your difficulties and losses! A huge welcome :howdy: to you. You will find that the ladies here are wonderful and will give lots of support (and understanding) :hugs:


----------



## GettingBroody

*Twinkle* - Welcome! I am on down-reg injections at the moment and should be starting stimms at the end of next so I'm not far ahead of you. Good luck!! :dust:

*Almost* - ugh! I can just imagine how panicked you must have felt when you realised the pen was missing! Poor thing :hugs: Delighted the problem is solved now!

*MoBaby* - We're nearly there!!! :dance: What are you moving onto after bcp?

*Lindsay* - Great second beta!! I can't believe you'll get to see whether it's one or two next week already! That's so soon!! So exciting!!! :D

*Jchic* - Good luck with your transfer today!! Can't wait to hear how many made it and what ye put back!

*Likkle* - That sounds like a good number! :thumbup: Grow follies grow!! 

*Want* - Good luck with your test today! :dust:

*4Ever* - :hugs: Still keeping my fx'd for you! :dust:

*Two* - Welcome :hi: So so sorry to hear about your losses and the bfns :hugs: I hope that this cycle is a very lucky one for you :dust:


----------



## Pink gerbera

Want- good luck today! Can't wait to hear!!!

Michelle - huge congrats :)

Mrs C - thanks my ultrasound can't come soon enough! We had 2 great embryos put back so I'm so excited to see if they both took and we'll have twins or it's a singleton! I'd be thrilled with either so long as everything was on track!


AFM I've been getting some cramping but the RE told me that's perfectly normal and is things stretching and making room for my little one (or two)!!!

Pink xxx


----------



## bubumaci

Teeny weeny update from me :) Finally ovulated yesterday (was so happy to see my LH surge on Saturday and really really felt the ovulating yesterday, was quite sore). Had another ultrasound and bloodwork this morning (which confirmed ovulation) - my lining is 12 mm thick (which I believe is nice and thick?) ... and...
they are thawing the last three :cold: today. Some time later in the portal today (or tomorrow) I will see whether or not they have survived.

ET will be on Friday (if all make it, we are transferring all three) ...

:dust: to you all, lovely ladies :)


----------



## TTB

Likklegemz - sounds promising that you will have ER by the end of this week

wantbabysoon - good luck without beta tomorrow, I have my fx for you

jchic - I'm great thanks for asking!

4everyoung - good luck with your beta tomorrow, don't give up hope yet!

michelle01 - don't you wish there was an easier way to know if it was the trigger or a little baby growing away. When was the last time you had a booster shot?

almostthere - if there was an issue starting a day later I don't think your clinic would have let you. Yay for your first stimming injection, hope it didn't hurt too much.

oneof14 - my scan isn't for a few days yet, I wish it was tomorrow :)

Welcome TwoRdue - sorry your last transfer didn't work, you sound like you have had a really rough journey! Hope this next cycle brings you your sticky BFP

bubumaci - yay for ovulating, hope those 3 little ones survived!

AFM - day 7 of stims done, and 2 days until my first follie scan. Im feeling a bit nausous from my injections, but its not too bad. My first omnitrope (hgh) injection is done so that means we are getting closer to ER. 3 injections a night now, I'm running out of spots on my belly :/


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey all

On phone at moment do haven't really been able to read all the posts so will do personals later

Had my scan today, looks like (ignoring the small ones which probably won't stand a chance) two on my left ovary at 15mm and 5 on the right between 11 - 14mm

Is this good response? My AMH levels were slightly under average so was a bit concerned that I've not produced enough (although I'm well aware you only need 1 to get pregnant)

Got another scan on Wednesday, looking like ec collection is Friday


----------



## bubumaci

Likkle - don't know what day you are on, but that sounds like good, nice, steady and positive growth :hugs:


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey bubumaci 

I'm on day 11 (injection 12 is tonight)

Was on 2 amps on menopur but changed after 5 days to 5 amps


----------



## bubumaci

Hmm - I was on the antagonist protocol and only injected Gonal F (175) and triggered on day 10 - I am not familiar with all the other protocols, but that sounds like you are developing nicely and will have a couple more days stimming, I can imagine. I don't think you need to worry :)


----------



## jchic

Hi ladies! Had my transfer this AM. 2 beautiful 5BB embyos transferred. Lining at 12 and 1 frostie onboard!!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

So amazing, Jess!!! Congrats and rest up xoxo!!!


----------



## bubumaci

:hugs: Jess!! FX'd for you :)


----------



## wantbabysoon

Yay Jess!!

AFM, I am at work after stopping at the lab this morning........ Now can't wait for the phone to ring! I am soooooooooo nervous but I have a good feeling about this!


----------



## Lindsay18

Want- did they say when they would tell you?!! I want to know so bad!!! Lol


----------



## michelle01

jchic - How awesome :) I am so happy for you!!

For everyone asking, I had my last booster of hcg on 8/23, which was 2,500 units. I tested both yesterday and this morning. Yesterday's test was definitely darker, so that makes me believe there was/is still hcg from the booster in my system. It's early for me to get too excited yet, but I will keep testing and see what happens.


----------



## Lindsay18

Michelle- fingers crossed for you! Definitely keep us updated! Your test is Friday right?


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lindsay18 said:


> Want- did they say when they would tell you?!! I want to know so bad!!! Lol

They should call me before noon..... I can't wait!


----------



## Lindsay18

What time is it there now? Lol!!!


----------



## michelle01

Lindsay18 said:


> Michelle- fingers crossed for you! Definitely keep us updated! Your test is Friday right?

Thanks; yes, it is Friday. They make me wait longer because of the booster, they want to make sure it is completely out of my system.


----------



## Lindsay18

That's awesome though- it'll be here before you know it xoxo!!!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Congrats Jess! Lots of rest now!!!

Lindsay - when are you back to school? How you feeling?

Michelle - not long to wait :)

Xxx


----------



## wantbabysoon

Hello Ladies,
I just got word... I AM OFFICIALLY PREGNANT!!!
My beta came back at 57 ... do you think it's low?
Me and DH are so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## michelle01

YAY Wantbaby!!! I don't think that is low. When is your next beta. It is not so much about the number as it is about it doubling! :yipee: :dance: :happydance:


----------



## wantbabysoon

michelle01 said:


> YAY Wantbaby!!! I don't think that is low. When is your next beta. It is not so much about the number as it is about it doubling! :yipee: :dance: :happydance:

My next beta is on Wednesday.


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats!!! That sounds fine to me... And if it's doubling it's great! Haj was 69 and she had twins!!!! 
Jess congrats on pupo w/2!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Pink gerbera said:


> Want- good luck today! Can't wait to hear!!!
> 
> Michelle - huge congrats :)
> 
> Mrs C - thanks my ultrasound can't come soon enough! We had 2 great embryos put back so I'm so excited to see if they both took and we'll have twins or it's a singleton! I'd be thrilled with either so long as everything was on track!
> 
> 
> AFM I've been getting some cramping but the RE told me that's perfectly normal and is things stretching and making room for my little one (or two)!!!
> 
> Pink xxx

Cramping is totally normal. It might last another week or two but don't worry about it. 



bubumaci said:


> Teeny weeny update from me :) Finally ovulated yesterday (was so happy to see my LH surge on Saturday and really really felt the ovulating yesterday, was quite sore). Had another ultrasound and bloodwork this morning (which confirmed ovulation) - my lining is 12 mm thick (which I believe is nice and thick?) ... and...
> they are thawing the last three :cold: today. Some time later in the portal today (or tomorrow) I will see whether or not they have survived.
> 
> ET will be on Friday (if all make it, we are transferring all three) ...
> 
> :dust: to you all, lovely ladies :)

Great news! Fx for your embies! Friday will be here in no time. 



Likklegemz said:


> Hey all
> 
> On phone at moment do haven't really been able to read all the posts so will do personals later
> 
> Had my scan today, looks like (ignoring the small ones which probably won't stand a chance) two on my left ovary at 15mm and 5 on the right between 11 - 14mm
> 
> Is this good response? My AMH levels were slightly under average so was a bit concerned that I've not produced enough (although I'm well aware you only need 1 to get pregnant)
> 
> Got another scan on Wednesday, looking like ec collection is Friday

Sounds like everything is going good. They will grow some more by the time you have ER. 



jchic said:


> Hi ladies! Had my transfer this AM. 2 beautiful 5BB embyos transferred. Lining at 12 and 1 frostie onboard!!!!

Yay for being PUPO!! What is your OTD? 



michelle01 said:


> jchic - How awesome :) I am so happy for you!!
> 
> For everyone asking, I had my last booster of hcg on 8/23, which was 2,500 units. I tested both yesterday and this morning. Yesterday's test was definitely darker, so that makes me believe there was/is still hcg from the booster in my system. It's early for me to get too excited yet, but I will keep testing and see what happens.

I'm excited for you. Fx that the line stays! 



wantbabysoon said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I just got word... I AM OFFICIALLY PREGNANT!!!
> My beta came back at 57 ... do you think it's low?
> Me and DH are so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats!! :happydance: I can't wait to see what your beta is on Wednesday.


----------



## GettingBroody

*Bubu* - that's great that you are nearly at FET again! Keep us posted on your frosties progress!

*Likkle* - sounds fine to me (but I'm not at that stage yet so don't too much about the measurements etc :shrug:) Are you excited for EC? Nearly here!

*Jchic* - yay, congrats! You are officially PUPO with twins! :dance:

*Want* - woohoo!!!! :wohoo: Congratulations!! We are really on a bfp roll here now!!!! Kep them coming ladies!! :yipee:

*Michelle* - it's all sounding very promising!! Hope that line just keeps getting darker! :dust:


----------



## Lindsay18

Want- yay!!!!! So excited for you!!!! No that's not low. My clinic says anything over 40 is great!


----------



## Lindsay18

Pink gerbera said:


> Congrats Jess! Lots of rest now!!!
> 
> Lindsay - when are you back to school? How you feeling?
> 
> Michelle - not long to wait :)
> 
> Xxx

I go back a week from tomorrow blegh lol!!! I'm feeling good. Nothing really aside from a few hot flashes and a great sense of smell. What about you?!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lindsay18 said:


> Want- yay!!!!! So excited for you!!!! No that's not low. My clinic says anything over 40 is great!

Thanks!! That makes me feel better.


----------



## TTB

Likklegemz - 7 follies is good. Being your first cycle it is hard to tell what med doses you need. If you ever needed another cycle (hopefully not) the they would have a better idea of what dose is needed and you might get more. 

jchic - congrats on being pupo with twins and having another on ice, a great result

michelle01 - how nerve wracking for you, can't wait to hear how your next test goes

wantbabysoon - huge congrats to you! :happydance:


----------



## michelle01

TTB - It is VERY nerve wracking! I look online and read that 1,000 units leaves your system daily, then some sites say for 2,500 wait 7 days?! So all I can do right now is keep testing and if it is still positive on Thursday, then I can believe it is a true positive. I may even take a digital Thursday and Friday since they are not as sensitive.


----------



## Jenn76

TwoRdue: I am so sorry to hear about your losses. :hugs: You have been through so much more then any one person should have to go through. I'm praying that you finally get the BFP that you deserve. This is a great thread with many lovely supportive ladies. Welcome :hi:

Bubu: :happydance: So happy to hear you are on your way again. FX that all three survive the thaw and you are PUPO x3 on Friday!!! 

TTB: oooh three injections a day must suck. Not much longer for you. Hope you have a great scan.

Likklegemz: Sounds like your are right on schedule, trigger will be soon. Good Luck at your scan Wednesday.

Jess: :wohoo: Congrats on being PUPO!! :baby::baby: That's great that you got two plus one on ice. So happy for you!!

Michelle: Good Luck with your testing I hope that line stays and gets darker. 

Wantbaby: :yipee::wohoo: Conrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4everyoung

Hi All--

Checking in--haven't heard from the doctor yet, but I'm quite certain I'm out this month--had heavier spotting today--the witch is here. *sigh.

No frosties, lots of traveling in Sept and early Oct, so probably won't start again for a bit, unfortunately. Such a bummer :(


----------



## MrsC8776

4everyoung said:


> Hi All--
> 
> Checking in--haven't heard from the doctor yet, but I'm quite certain I'm out this month--had heavier spotting today--the witch is here. *sigh.
> 
> No frosties, lots of traveling in Sept and early Oct, so probably won't start again for a bit, unfortunately. Such a bummer :(

:hugs: I'm still holding on to hope for you.


----------



## Lindsay18

Stacy- I'm so sorry. I'm still hoping for amazing news for you. Enjoy your time off, however and if need be, you'll be ready to go come November!!! Big hugs xoxo


----------



## jchic

Want- soooooooo very very very happy for you sweetie! You deserve this!!!!! 

One- how are you? 

Michelle- yayyyyyy!!!!! This is it!
TTB- how are you?

Jenn- hows the MS?


----------



## hiccups

:flower: hi ladies, sorry I've been gone for a while. Been busy with kiddos and getting them ready for back to school. While I was out i had a saline sono, they found a cyst and the FS said she will be keeping an eye on it. Start Lupron injections tomorrow. Last BCP on 9/3/12. Start stimms of Menopur and Follistim on 9/8/12. So nervous.....
Enough about me,
Lindsay, Pink, and Want Congrats
Jchic and One congrats on being PUPO
Mobaby yay for no more BCP
Almost and TTB how's stimming
Michelle GL testing on Friday
Likkle GL on scan
Twinkle welcome!
Angie yay for starting again
Stacy and Twordue so sorry
Bubu yay for Friday transfer
GettingBrody right behind ya
Stinas how are you?
MrsC, Jenn, Dr Squid how are the babies?
Sorry if i missed anyone, trying to keep up Is hard.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Wantababy OMGOSH :) YAY!! I just saw this I've been busy since this darn hurricanes coming :) CONGRATULATIONS DARLING I DONT THINK THATS LOW AT ALL!


----------



## oneof14

Wantbaby, congrats thats great news!!

Michelle, the tests do sound promising, I'm 2 days out and want to test, lol.

Jess, congrats on being pupo! You got some nice looking embies.

I'm home from work today and I probably should have gone in, I'm feeling a little down, idk why. I'm eating my pineapple core and walnuts. I'm just so scared!


----------



## oneof14

4ever, I'm sorry AF showed her ugly face. :hugs:


----------



## Lindsay18

One- don't feel down!!! Everything will be fine! I completely forgot about the pineapple core and walnuts until it was too late to eat it lol. Fingers crossed for you- we are all pulling for your BFP:)


----------



## michelle01

One - It is hard not wanting to test! Honestly now as I get closer to my beta I am more scared then ever. At lunch I went and bought two digi's so I can use those Wednesday and then again Friday morning. They are not as sensitive and by Wednesday I believe the booster should be gone completey. And even if it shows a positive on the beta, well after having a positive on my first cycle and it not ending well, I will still be nervous until they see something on the scan! Are you having any symptoms?


----------



## wantbabysoon

Thanks for all the wonderful wishes ladies! I am excited and nervous at the same time.

Michelle, Jchic, one - you girls are next in line for your BFPs. :)


----------



## TwoRdue

Hi ladies, Thanks for all your kind works, my last transfer was a FET as was the one that a feel preg with my twins (natural cycle) but due to the miscarriage this one was a manufactured round but I hated the side affects that I got from the drugs so I am going to try and op for a natural ET for my next one as all my manufactured rounds all ended in a BFN and the one natural round I did got me a BFP.... and congrats on your BFP wantbabysoon


----------



## GettingBroody

*4Ever* - :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

bubumaci - I hope all your :cold: make it!!! FX!!!

TTB - Yay!!! 

jchic - Thats great news!!! Congrats on being PUPO!!!

wantbabysoon - CONGRATSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!! YAYYYY!!! :happydance:

4everyoung - :hugs:

hiccups - Hii!!! Yay for getting started soon!! I am good...finishing up AF, then I wait until next AF to get ready for my FET. Excited but happy to have a little break.


----------



## jchic

Stinas- I know this FET will work for you!!!!!


----------



## oneof14

Michelle, I have no symptoms what so ever!


----------



## Lindsay18

One- I didn't have any syptoms either!!! Don't be upset because of that!


----------



## michelle01

One - I totally agree with Lindsday with not getting upset with no symptoms. I only had cramping for a couple days after ET, with some bloating and now, I only get bloated after I eat, other then that I have no symptoms either!!


----------



## TwoRdue

On my last transfer I started to test from 9dpo as I got a BFP on my last ET at 11dpo but this one drove me crazy, I got one BFP and then three BFN and I started getting what I though were preg symptoms but blood test came back with a BFN and turns out that the pessaries were making me feel extremely sick


----------



## Stinas

jchic - Thank you! I really hope so! I really want it to work out, but mostly for DH....he feels its all his fault, so if it works out it will be sooooo nice to see him happy and less stressed. Besides the fact that I will be beyond excited, it will be sooo calming to see him happy and excited and finally have everything worked out. You know what I mean? I just feel sooo guilty seeing him feel like this. It breaks my heart. Lots of times I just wish it was me, not him....I feel like it would be "easier". As stupid as that may sound.

One - Everyone is different and everyone reacts to the meds differently, so having no symptoms does not mean your not preg. In this process we really cant rely on symptoms because we are on sooo many meds we really cant tell whats natural and whats not. Your not out until your beta says so!


----------



## TwoRdue

I had symptoms from 11dpo with my twins but yet my sister had none what so ever that lasted her hole pregnancy


----------



## Jenn76

Stacy: Sorry to hear this cycle didn't work for you. :hugs: I think a couple of months break will be good for you. My clinic makes you wait three AF's between cycles so that all meds are out of your system before you start again. Fx that in November you will be well on your way to your BFP. 

Jchic: I feel better but still not hungry. I am still so tired as well. I'm looking forward to getting through this phase. It's hard to enjoy pregnancy when feeling like this. Here's hoping you join the MS club soon.

Hiccups: I'm super excited to see what is in there at my us next week. Hoping to hear a strong heartbeat or two.


----------



## jchic

Stinas- I know what you mean. Hang in there, its going to happen!

One- dont get discouraged with no symptoms. Everyone is different and if youre prego its very early on so symptoms most likely wont start until later. Im excited for you!!!!!!!


----------



## hiccups

Stinas said:


> bubumaci - I hope all your :cold: make it!!! FX!!!
> 
> TTB - Yay!!!
> 
> jchic - Thats great news!!! Congrats on being PUPO!!!
> 
> wantbabysoon - CONGRATSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!! YAYYYY!!! :happydance:
> 
> 4everyoung - :hugs:
> 
> hiccups - Hii!!! Yay for getting started soon!! I am good...finishing up AF, then I wait until next AF to get ready for my FET. Excited but happy to have a little break.

:flower:can't wait to hear your funny comments about your FET cycle


----------



## almosthere

WOOHOO WANT!!! Congrats!!!!!

AFM big question and sorry to not comment on others-I am exhausted from staff day, had to work at 7:30 am...icky! Anways, my question is about lupron-I am worried that because I took an extra 5 units (since I had to delay stimming by one night) that I may be short 5 units of the lupron....should I order more lupron or did you ladies only have one thing of it and have extra??? 

I am also still waiting for my follistim to get ordered-so frustrated!!! I called my fs leaving a voicemail as usual which I can't stand...why can't I ever get a hold of the nurses?! Anyways, the nurse called back and left a voice mail saying to call cvs caremark because I had refills but then cvs caremark said oh we only have 600miu instead of 900 like you doctor ordered so we can't order until tomorrow after speaking with your dr...UGH!! "and you won't get it until wednesday"....! This is just stress I don't need you know? Of course you all know, sorry about the rant.....can't wait to see more bfps...your next michelle yay!!! Sorry if I missed anyone else who is testing soon??


----------



## MoBaby

no dont order more. you will have plenty left in the bottle :)


----------



## almosthere

really?? okay I am new to this and feel so lost/frustrated not being able to talk with a nurse without having to call and leave a voice mail first-b.c from hear on our with my new job when the nurse calls I can't answer-I will be at work!! =( but glad to hear you had extra lupron-do dr's stop the lupron meds at some point during stimming or is it taken the whole time with stimming??? thanks for the help!


----------



## 4everyoung

wantbabysoon said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I just got word... I AM OFFICIALLY PREGNANT!!!
> My beta came back at 57 ... do you think it's low?
> Me and DH are so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wahooo! CONGRATULATIONS Want! That's great news! :0) I know nothing about the #s, but you're pregnant! Yippee!!:happydance:


----------



## 4everyoung

AFM: (I posted this on another page--sorry if it's redundant!) Here's the message the nurse left today--I'll call tomorrow for clarification, but thought maybe someone else could shed some light 

Doing a No OCP estrogex cycle--monitor for surge-start estrace 2mg am/pm 7 days after surge until day 1 of period, after period starts, add ganerelix (or subter?) on day 8, 9, 10 in the AM and continue with estrace until get period. Call day 1 get estrace, suppression day 2, start medication Going in on 9/5 for bloodwork only (no ultrasound). 

Anyone familiar with this protocol?


----------



## TwoRdue

Has anyone herd that pineapple core and rind, walnuts and yams are ment to be good in the TWW as it is meant to help with implantation?? I always do acupuncture, relaxation and I eat to my blood type but I think I will add those to my list of food to eat


----------



## jchic

Two- pineapple core has enzymes that are beneficial to implantation. Walnuts too!


----------



## MrsC8776

hiccups said:


> :flower: hi ladies, sorry I've been gone for a while. Been busy with kiddos and getting them ready for back to school. While I was out i had a saline sono, they found a cyst and the FS said she will be keeping an eye on it. Start Lupron injections tomorrow. Last BCP on 9/3/12. Start stimms of Menopur and Follistim on 9/8/12. So nervous.....
> Enough about me,
> Lindsay, Pink, and Want Congrats
> Jchic and One congrats on being PUPO
> Mobaby yay for no more BCP
> Almost and TTB how's stimming
> Michelle GL testing on Friday
> Likkle GL on scan
> Twinkle welcome!
> Angie yay for starting again
> Stacy and Twordue so sorry
> Bubu yay for Friday transfer
> GettingBrody right behind ya
> Stinas how are you?
> MrsC, Jenn, Dr Squid how are the babies?
> Sorry if i missed anyone, trying to keep up Is hard.

Yay for getting started tomorrow! 



oneof14 said:


> Wantbaby, congrats thats great news!!
> 
> Michelle, the tests do sound promising, I'm 2 days out and want to test, lol.
> 
> Jess, congrats on being pupo! You got some nice looking embies.
> 
> I'm home from work today and I probably should have gone in, I'm feeling a little down, idk why. I'm eating my pineapple core and walnuts. I'm just so scared!

The process is very hard but try to stay positive. I believe this is going to be it for you! 



almosthere said:


> WOOHOO WANT!!! Congrats!!!!!
> 
> AFM big question and sorry to not comment on others-I am exhausted from staff day, had to work at 7:30 am...icky! Anways, my question is about lupron-I am worried that because I took an extra 5 units (since I had to delay stimming by one night) that I may be short 5 units of the lupron....should I order more lupron or did you ladies only have one thing of it and have extra???
> 
> I am also still waiting for my follistim to get ordered-so frustrated!!! I called my fs leaving a voicemail as usual which I can't stand...why can't I ever get a hold of the nurses?! Anyways, the nurse called back and left a voice mail saying to call cvs caremark because I had refills but then cvs caremark said oh we only have 600miu instead of 900 like you doctor ordered so we can't order until tomorrow after speaking with your dr...UGH!! "and you won't get it until wednesday"....! This is just stress I don't need you know? Of course you all know, sorry about the rant.....can't wait to see more bfps...your next michelle yay!!! Sorry if I missed anyone else who is testing soon??

I know nothing about the meds but I'm sure the other will do great at helping out. I just wanted to say that I hope everything works out and the rest of the meds get to you soon. 



4everyoung said:


> AFM: (I posted this on another page--sorry if it's redundant!) Here's the message the nurse left today--I'll call tomorrow for clarification, but thought maybe someone else could shed some light
> 
> Doing a No OCP estrogex cycle--monitor for surge-start estrace 2mg am/pm 7 days after surge until day 1 of period, after period starts, add ganerelix (or subter?) on day 8, 9, 10 in the AM and continue with estrace until get period. Call day 1 get estrace, suppression day 2, start medication Going in on 9/5 for bloodwork only (no ultrasound).
> 
> Anyone familiar with this protocol?

I'm glad they are changing this for you a little bit. I don't know much about the protocols but I'm sure someone can shed some light for you. So are you starting a new cycle right away?


----------



## almosthere

thanks mrsc! & it looks like in my tww I will be eating brownies with walnuts & lots of pineapple!! =)


----------



## Lindsay18

Almost- I'm not familiar with that protocol. They sure sound like they know what they're doing though!! Did you decide not to wait and do another round right away?


----------



## michelle01

4ever - :hugs:

TwoRdue - Welcome and sorry for your losses. I ate pineapple core for five days ans walnuts the day of and after transfer. I hope they help :)


----------



## TwoRdue

michelle01 said:


> 4ever - :hugs:
> 
> TwoRdue - Welcome and sorry for your losses. I ate pineapple core for five days ans walnuts the day of and after transfer. I hope they help :)


Thank you Michelle.
I will be trying it all on my next tww and I have also been told to avoid any seafood in the tww as well? Has anyone herd of this?


----------



## Lindsay18

TwoRdue said:


> michelle01 said:
> 
> 
> 4ever - :hugs:
> 
> TwoRdue - Welcome and sorry for your losses. I ate pineapple core for five days ans walnuts the day of and after transfer. I hope they help :)
> 
> 
> Thank you Michelle.
> I will be trying it all on my next tww and I have also been told to avoid any seafood in the tww as well? Has anyone herd of this?Click to expand...


I haven't heard of the no- seafood. I ate seafood once during my wait and then again the day of my positive test lol!


----------



## MoBaby

4everyoung said:


> AFM: (I posted this on another page--sorry if it's redundant!) Here's the message the nurse left today--I'll call tomorrow for clarification, but thought maybe someone else could shed some light
> 
> Doing a No OCP estrogex cycle--monitor for surge-start estrace 2mg am/pm 7 days after surge until day 1 of period, after period starts, add ganerelix (or subter?) on day 8, 9, 10 in the AM and continue with estrace until get period. Call day 1 get estrace, suppression day 2, start medication Going in on 9/5 for bloodwork only (no ultrasound).
> 
> Anyone familiar with this protocol?

It sounds like estrogen priming protocol.... Thats all I know lol. Sorry AF got you :( FX for the next cycle! 



almosthere said:


> really?? okay I am new to this and feel so lost/frustrated not being able to talk with a nurse without having to call and leave a voice mail first-b.c from hear on our with my new job when the nurse calls I can't answer-I will be at work!! =( but glad to hear you had extra lupron-do dr's stop the lupron meds at some point during stimming or is it taken the whole time with stimming??? thanks for the help!

I hate that also. The RE nurse used to answer the phone but now its leave a message first... Since I work at a hospital when I leave a message we end up playing phone tag because I'm usually involved in a procedure when she calls back. Anyways, I dont know what does lupron you are on, but with my failed cycles I used 20 then decreased to 5 the whole cycle and I had one of those 14 day kits and I had at least 1/4 of the bottle left. What protocol are you on?

Bubu: FET soon!!! YIPPIE!! FX all those embies make it and you can implant all 3!!! This is going to be it for you :)


----------



## Lulu 07

Hey Ladies!! Sorry I went MIA for a few months but I just had to take a little break from thinking about ttc because it was starting to drive me crazy. I have missed so much on here.. Congratulations to all the bfp's and H&H 9 months!! :hug: to all the ladies that got a bfn :nope:and I pray that your bfp is waiting for you on the next try. I will try to get all caught up with all the posts soon.

AFM~ After my chemical with the last IVF, I got a natural bfp but also resulted in another very early chemical :cry:. I am now moving on to IVF #2 and hope it ends with a bfp. RE had me start estrace about a week ago and I had the impression that I would continue them for another week at least, but my last dose is tomorrow :happydance:. AF started on the 25th earlier than expected and this morning I had an appointment with RE and he told me to take last estrace tomorrow and start stims on Sunday :happydance:. I'm super excited as I was totally not expecting to start stims so soon. As excited as I am, I'm also super scared of another failed cycle but I'm going to try to let the positive thoughts take over. I'm looking forward to sharing my 2nd IVF journey with you wonderful ladies because i don't know what I would've done without your support the 1st round. I look forward to each and everyone's bfp really soon.


----------



## Lindsay18

Lulu- I wasn't able to share in your first journey and am so sorry about your results:(
But I am SOOOO excited for youto start your second cycle and the fact that I can share in that!! Xoxo


----------



## TwoRdue

Lulu 07 said:


> Hey Ladies!! Sorry I went MIA for a few months but I just had to take a little break from thinking about ttc because it was starting to drive me crazy. I have missed so much on here.. Congratulations to all the bfp's and H&H 9 months!! :hug: to all the ladies that got a bfn :nope:and I pray that your bfp is waiting for you on the next try. I will try to get all caught up with all the posts soon.
> 
> AFM~ After my chemical with the last IVF, I got a natural bfp but also resulted in another very early chemical :cry:. I am now moving on to IVF #2 and hope it ends with a bfp. RE had me start estrace about a week ago and I had the impression that I would continue them for another week at least, but my last dose is tomorrow :happydance:. AF started on the 25th earlier than expected and this morning I had an appointment with RE and he told me to take last estrace tomorrow and start stims on Sunday :happydance:. I'm super excited as I was totally not expecting to start stims so soon. As excited as I am, I'm also super scared of another failed cycle but I'm going to try to let the positive thoughts take over. I'm looking forward to sharing my 2nd IVF journey with you wonderful ladies because i don't know what I would've done without your support the 1st round. I look forward to each and everyone's bfp really soon.

Hi Lulu, I am so sorry to hear about you chemical pregnancy's, we all cant help but get excited when you see a BFP and makes it that much more heart breaking and I wish you all the best in your next lot of IVF. I have one embryo left (I had five) my third ended in a miscarriage six months ago, I just used my fourth only to get a BFN. I to like you am freaking out but cant help but get excited all at the same time it is such an emotional roller coaster.... I hope you get you BFP soon.x


----------



## drsquid

Pineapple etc- I think it is all hokum however that being said... People say to eat ONLY the core and not the meat. Just putting this out there preemptively before someone eats both and then reads somewhere that you aren't meant to eat the meat. I ate a ton of regular pineapple (cause they had it at work), no core. Ate seafood, didn't rest after transfer etc... Ymmv


----------



## MrsC8776

Lulu 07 said:


> Hey Ladies!! Sorry I went MIA for a few months but I just had to take a little break from thinking about ttc because it was starting to drive me crazy. I have missed so much on here.. Congratulations to all the bfp's and H&H 9 months!! :hug: to all the ladies that got a bfn :nope:and I pray that your bfp is waiting for you on the next try. I will try to get all caught up with all the posts soon.
> 
> AFM~ After my chemical with the last IVF, I got a natural bfp but also resulted in another very early chemical :cry:. I am now moving on to IVF #2 and hope it ends with a bfp. RE had me start estrace about a week ago and I had the impression that I would continue them for another week at least, but my last dose is tomorrow :happydance:. AF started on the 25th earlier than expected and this morning I had an appointment with RE and he told me to take last estrace tomorrow and start stims on Sunday :happydance:. I'm super excited as I was totally not expecting to start stims so soon. As excited as I am, I'm also super scared of another failed cycle but I'm going to try to let the positive thoughts take over. I'm looking forward to sharing my 2nd IVF journey with you wonderful ladies because i don't know what I would've done without your support the 1st round. I look forward to each and everyone's bfp really soon.

Welcome back Lulu! :hi: Sorry to hear about the other chemical. My fingers are crossed tightly for your bfp and a sticky one. Sounds like things are moving right along for your next IVF. How exciting to be starting stims again. There are a few others who are starting around the same time. :thumbup:


----------



## Stinas

Lulu - Im sorry for your losses! Yay for starting stims!! Good luck this cycle!

Drsquid - I dont believe in all that stuff either! I used to when I started TTC, but I think its all BS. They say walnuts are good too...I ate a ton and still ended up with a BFN(didnt eat them because of that, I just like them).


----------



## Lulu 07

Lindsay18 said:


> Lulu- I wasn't able to share in your first journey and am so sorry about your results:(
> But I am SOOOO excited for youto start your second cycle and the fact that I can share in that!! Xoxo

 Thank you so much and congratulations on your BFP!! H&H 9 months and can't wait for the updates!!


TwoRdue said:


> Hi Lulu, I am so sorry to hear about you chemical pregnancy's, we all cant help but get excited when you see a BFP and makes it that much more heart breaking and I wish you all the best in your next lot of IVF. I have one embryo left (I had five) my third ended in a miscarriage six months ago, I just used my fourth only to get a BFN. I to like you am freaking out but cant help but get excited all at the same time it is such an emotional roller coaster.... I hope you get you BFP soon.x

Thanks and I'm so sorry about your losses:hugs:. I hope this last embryo is your forever baby and you'll be in my prayers!



MrsC8776 said:


> Welcome back Lulu! :hi: Sorry to hear about the other chemical. My fingers are crossed tightly for your bfp and a sticky one. Sounds like things are moving right along for your next IVF. How exciting to be starting stims again. There are a few others who are starting around the same time. :thumbup:

Thanks MrsC!! Congratulations on your BFP!! I can't believe you're having TWINS.. How exciting!! I hope your pregnancy goes by super smoothly and you have 2 beautiful and healthy babies in your arms!


----------



## Lulu 07

Stinas said:


> Lulu - Im sorry for your losses! Yay for starting stims!! Good luck this cycle!
> 
> Drsquid - I dont believe in all that stuff either! I used to when I started TTC, but I think its all BS. They say walnuts are good too...I ate a ton and still ended up with a BFN(didnt eat them because of that, I just like them).

Thank you so much and I hope your next cycle brings you your BFP!


----------



## TwoRdue

I was told that trying these different food they do not always work but can help towards a BFP. Apart from the fact I have lost my tubes I have know reason the doctors said that I should not get pregnant, I am very fertile and my OH has excellent swims but with everything its a hit or miss. I am up to try and do anything to help it along even if it means I have to eat yams YUCK!!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

With all this talk of trying things I have to ask... Does anyone watch Army Wives? :blush: The episode last night went over this kind of stuff a little bit and I couldn't help but relate to her struggle.


----------



## Stinas

I understand the fact that you would try anything to help get that BFP, dont get me wrong, I have, but after trying and trying, I have given up on those myths. If its going to happen, its going to happen at this point.


----------



## TTB

Welcome back hiccups! Yay for starting a new cycle

oneof14 - its so hard to hold out on testing isn't it. I say to my self everytime, I'll wait til my beta, but I always test before

michelle01 - can you post a pic of these tests? If tomorrow's is darker that's a good sign!

TwoRdue - fx the embie left is your little one

almostthere - I haven't been on Lupron so can't help you there. Sucks about your meds not being sorted out yet, stress you don't need! I can never get through to my nurses either, they are always busy with another patient. Yum brownies, I might just have to make some too :)

4everyoung - I'm so sorry for your BFN :hugs: I haven't heard of that protocol sorry

Welcome back Lulu 07, we went through a cycle together back in may. Sorry to hear about your second early mc, that must have been so hard for you big :hugs: Has your doc run a mc workup since your second mc? Yay for starting a new cycle!

AFM - I really starting to feel bloated and uncomfortable, hoping that means I have lots of eggies! Have my scan tomorrow morning and hoping they will tell me to trigger tomorrow night


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hello Ladies! I am so sorry for not being around lately. With all the family stuff going on and now I have been back at school getting my classroom all set up and everything so things have been a bit crazy. Im going to try to get caught up with everyone and be better about staying up to date. Ive been thinking about all of you even if I havent been commenting.

MrsC- How are you feeling? I watched Army Wives last night, could completely relate to what Charlie was going through. BTW, thank you VERY much for keeping the first page up. It is very helpful!

Lindsay, Want, and Pink CONGRATULATIONS!!! Im so happy for you all!

Michelle- Good Luck on Friday!

LuLu- Im sorry about your chemicals. Hopefully this is your cycle!

Tw- When will you do your FET?

Drs- Love the pics of the twins! How are you doing?

Almost- Im sorry for your frustration, that is tough. Hopefully they get it all figured out soon!

4ever- Im so sorry AF showed up. Im not sure what all that is. Good Luck with getting started again though.

Jchic- Yay for being PUPO!!

Hiccups- Yay for getting started!

One- I hope you feel better!

Stinas-Best of luck with your FET (I know its still a little bit off). 

Jenn- How are you feeling? I cant wait to hear about your US next week!

Broody- How are you doing?

Bubu- How are your frosties doing?

TTB- Hows the stimming going?

Likkle- 7 is good!

Twinkle- Welcome and good luck!

Haj- I love your bump pic!


I KNOW I missed people and Im sorry! Thinking of all of you!

AFM, AF showed up last Thursday and I started BCPs yesterday. I go on the 12th for suppression check. Hopefully stimming a little while after that. I will be using Gonal F and Menopur along with Human Growth Hormone. We are doing the antagonist approach this time so I am not sure what meds they will be giving me to keep from ovulating. If all goes as planned I should have ER and ET the last week of Sept or first week of October. Fingers crossed it all goes as planned. :o)


----------



## GettingBroody

*Hiccups* - good luck with your first Lupron injection!! 

*4Ever* - I don't know anything about that protocol, sorry! Hope it brings you your bfp though!

*Lulu* - welcome back! So sorry to hear about your second chemical :hugs: Fx'd for this cycle! I should be starting stimms at the end of the week so only a few days ahead of you!

*TTB* - good luck with your scan today! Hope you get the all-clear to trigger!

*Almost* - I can't believe there's been another mistake with your meds! What a mess!!

*BOMO* - I'm doing good thanks. Tiny bit of bruising on my stomach now - I think that's because I'm starting to use repeat sites... Going in for down-reg scan on Thurs so hoping to get the go head to start stimms then :D I've been back to school trying to get my room ready too - was there for hours yesterday and feel like I got nothing done!:dohh: Too much chatting!:blush: Good luck with this cycle - I hope the new meds do the trick for you:thumbup: Oct will be here before you know it!


----------



## TwoRdue

I am waiting for AF at the moment, just a day or two away and then I will be able to do FET within the month but I wont find out if I am doing a natural cycle or pessaries again until I call through, I hope they op for a natural cycle. Fingers crossed


----------



## bubumaci

Welcome back Lulu :hug: I was already following this thread in May ... my fingers and toes are crossed for you that this cycle will give you your :bfp: :hugs:

Thank you ladies for asking!
Was thrilled to see in the portal yesterday that all three :cold: survived the freeze / thaw. So I hope they are growing away. I will get my transfer time for Friday some time tomorrow...
Somehow, I am hoping that this longer cycle (much longer than anything for over a year) is positive for us... it is different to how I was in the negative cycles, so perhaps ... this will be it???

Want : :hugs::happydance: so thrilled for you Chick! :)

BOMO :hugs::wave:


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey bubumaci that's brilliant!!! If everything goes to plan my egg collection is friday so I'll be a few days behind you!


----------



## Jenn76

Lulu: welcome back :hi: sorry to hear your natural BFP was chemical. IVF #2 will be your time :hugs:. So great that you are starting won't be long now.

TTB: bloat is good when stimulating so you must have some good eggs waiting. Good luck with your scan, fx that you trigger.

BOMO: yeah! So great that you are on your way again, sounds like your RE has a good plan to get you your BFP.

TwoRdue: yeah that you will have your FET soon. FX that embrie #5 is your miracle baby.

Bubu: :happydance: that's fantastic that they all survived the thaw, three will be your lucky number.


----------



## jchic

Hey ladies! Any of you ivfers have cramps? I started having period like cramps on and off as of last night around 9pm. Hoping its a good thing?? Had my 6 day transfer of 2 hatching blasts yesterday am. 

Lulu- so sorry :( glad you are getting started though!

Bubu- thats awesome all thawed. Thats soooooo great !!!!


----------



## Lulu 07

Thanks ladies for all the support!

TTB ~ Thanks! I didn't do the mc bloodwork. RE doesn't think there's anything wrong especially that the miscarriages are so early and AF comes on time. It could've been the not so great quality with the 1st ivf that caused the chemical. I guess we'll see what happens this cycle since he wants to be more aggressive.

Broody ~ Thanks! Yaaay for cycle buddies! What day are you starting? I'm starting on Sunday. 

Bubu ~ Yaaaay for all frosties surviving!! I will also have everything crossable crossed for you. Looking forward to your BFP this cycle! 

Jenn ~ Thanks and congrats on your BFP! :happydance: H&H 9 months!

Good luck to all the ladies stimming and doing ERs and ET.. Can't wait to see more BFP's!


----------



## MoBaby

Hey! Lulu and gettingbroody we are all cycle buddies!!

Just from my appt and at the lab. Early appt at 630am. I have 23 follicles :) uterus looks good NO FIBROID!!! :) period should come tonight. I start injections tomorrow!!!


----------



## almosthere

Sorry for your losses and GL lulu!

and someone asked what protocol I am on? I think I am on the bcp/lupron long suppressison protocol although I could have that wrong-my dr's never told me which-but I think it is the most commonly used in the U.S....and I started with 10units of lupron and dropped down to 5 units two days ago and got sent a 10-12 day kit with extra neddles for extra needed days (I am using the extra needles already) My lupron in the mini bottle started out with 1mg/0.2ml 2.8ml...that is what the box reads not sure on the meaning of the multiple measuremeants!

Also-I am off to work soon so trying to cover as many people as possible really fast-but GL with starting bcps/stims soon/getting ER date's set, woohoo!!


----------



## michelle01

Lulu - Sorry about your loss, but I am so glad you get to start again soon!!

MrsC - I have never watched Army Wives; is it any good? I am currently watching Private Practice on NetFlix and LOVE it!!!

Bubu - I have my FX'ed for you on Friday :)

TTB - Good luck with your scan tomorrow; feeling bloated and uncomfortable means something is going on and things are working ;) 

Bomo - Glad to see your back :hi: Good luck with your upcoming cycle!!

Jchic - Yep, I had cramps the day of ET and for the few days after; they stopped I believe at 4 days after my ET.

YAY Mobaby!! Glad there are no fibroids and awesome with 23 follies :)

I attached a picture of the tests (top one is yesterday, bottom is this morning) but today's was lighter. I think there was/is still hcg from the booster in my system; hopefully it will all be gone soon!!!
 



Attached Files:







8-27 top and 8-28 bottom.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 20


----------



## jchic

Michelle!! That is positive girl!!!!!!! This is it! 

My cramps are waxing and waning, on and off. Did you have that?


----------



## michelle01

Yes Jchic, they felt like AF cramps, but would come in waves and sometimes would be so bad then other times so mild. I was also super bloated for those days and now most symptoms are just gone. I think the mild symptoms I have are from the progestrone, so I am trying not to read into it much this time. 

I really hope it is really a positive, but will keep testing to find out for sure!!


----------



## MoBaby

I think so also!! Take a frer :) bet line is nice and dark!!! Can't wait for our beta!


----------



## oneof14

jchic said:


> Hey ladies! Any of you ivfers have cramps? I started having period like cramps on and off as of last night around 9pm. Hoping its a good thing?? Had my 6 day transfer of 2 hatching blasts yesterday am.
> 
> Lulu- so sorry :( glad you are getting started though!
> 
> Bubu- thats awesome all thawed. Thats soooooo great !!!!

I've heard several people having cramps and its normal. Me on the other hand feel no cramps or any symptoms!


----------



## jchic

Thanks One! How are you feeling? When is your beta? Friday? Are you testing or no? I wont until my beta. Too scared!!!


----------



## michelle01

MoBaby said:


> I think so also!! Take a frer :) bet line is nice and dark!!! Can't wait for our beta!

I have 2 frer's at home, but was afraid to take them yet cause I am not sure if the hcg booster is still in my system. I was going to do a digital tomorrow, but now thinking maybe thursday. I have read that 1,000 units leaves your system a day with hcg, then I read yesterday to take 2,500 which is what i had, divide that in half to see when it would be gone; that would be 7 days. So I am confused really cause I am not sure if I am getting a false positive right now.


----------



## oneof14

Bubu, I pray this it it for you! Good luck friday!!


----------



## oneof14

jchic said:


> Thanks One! How are you feeling? When is your beta? Friday? Are you testing or no? I wont until my beta. Too scared!!!

My beta is the same day as you, Tuesday. Me too Jess, I want to prepare but I really dont want to get any bad news at work, but, I also am too afraid to test!


----------



## michelle01

One - I have my FX'ed for you ;) Don't read into symptoms or lack of; lots of girls get a BFP with NO symptoms whatsoever!!!! Are you going to test early? When is your beta?


----------



## oneof14

michelle01 said:


> One - I have my FX'ed for you ;) Don't read into symptoms or lack of; lots of girls get a BFP with NO symptoms whatsoever!!!! Are you going to test early? When is your beta?

Thanks Michelle, you I have my fx'd for you too!! Beta is next Tuesday. So freakin nervous, I dont know how to prepare myself for the worst!! When is your beta?


----------



## Pink gerbera

Jhic- I had cramps after transfer and still getting them although they are much less now :)

Lindsay- I'm feeling good thanks, boobs are getting sore and I'm really tired all the time but I feel like these feelings are reassuring!! Dying to know if it's one or two!! What's your gut on how many beans you have? 

Michelle - still got everything crossed!

Mrs C - In the uk Our Christmas number one last year was Military Wives and Gareth Malone. The song is amazing although be warned its also very emotional! The lyrics come from letters written between men and their wives whilst away on placement. 

Wishing those in PUPO more BFPs and good luck to those stimming etc

Pink xxx


----------



## Lindsay18

Michelle- awesome!!! Def looks like this is it for you!!!

One- don't stress about no symptoms. I had a little mild cramping in the beginning and then really nothing else. Don't panic:) fingers crossed for you next Tuesday!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Pink- that's good!!! My boobs hurt too and I get tired also lol. Idk. I think it's one but my husband and mom think 2 haha. I'll be thrilled with either! There are definitely pros and. I s to both:)


----------



## jchic

One- I agree. I will lose it at work. Its so hard for me to test. I just cant. No symptoms is good. Everyone is soooo different so dont read into anything. Do you know what grade your embies were? Were they hatching?


----------



## michelle01

One - My beta is this Friday, they make me wait longer after ET because of the boosters I had to do; this way they make sure it is not a false positive. I am still extremely nervous and even when I wake up in the morning to test I have a sick feeling in my stomach. I am so afraid the line is going to be gone!!! I have to keep testing though because I have to work Friday and if there is no line by Friday, well then I plan to work from home because I don't think I can handle the bad news while being there. Hopefully we both get our BFP :)


----------



## jchic

Pink, when is your beta?


----------



## oneof14

jchic said:


> One- I agree. I will lose it at work. Its so hard for me to test. I just cant. No symptoms is good. Everyone is soooo different so dont read into anything. Do you know what grade your embies were? Were they hatching?

Me too and I cant take off work either! My embies were not that great. I transferred 1. 2BB and 2. Morulas. I keep researching to see how successful these embies are. Ugh, this is the worst part.


----------



## oneof14

michelle01 said:


> One - My beta is this Friday, they make me wait longer after ET because of the boosters I had to do; this way they make sure it is not a false positive. I am still extremely nervous and even when I wake up in the morning to test I have a sick feeling in my stomach. I am so afraid the line is going to be gone!!! I have to keep testing though because I have to work Friday and if there is no line by Friday, well then I plan to work from home because I don't think I can handle the bad news while being there. Hopefully we both get our BFP :)

oh, Michelle fx'd!!!! I want all of us to get our BFP!!!


----------



## jchic

One, dont focus on that. Your embies are great!!!


----------



## bubumaci

Have I mentioned recently, how wonderful I think this group is? So supportive and positive...
big :hugs: to all you sweet Ladies!

I guess I am lucky to be working from home at the moment... I can just check the results online and no-one can see my reaction.
Dad will be here this time around, as we are flying on to Budapest on the 7th to celebrate my Grandma's 100th birthday on the 8th ... Wouldn't that be nice if I could take a "most likely pregnant" with me? (According to my friend, the first blood test is "most likely" the second (3 days later) is positive, but they only congratulate you and give full confirmation after the first ultrasound, when they see the sac and everything...

Third time lucky, right girls? :)


----------



## Pink gerbera

Jchic - I'm in the uk and we don't do beta tests. I had to go into the clinic and do a pregnancy test last Friday. My first ultrasound isn't for another 3 weeks! 

Got my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Pink gerbera

Lindsay- I agree I'll be happy with either so long as healthy and happy :) xx


----------



## TTB

BabyOnMyOwn - yay for starting your next cycle

bubumaci - fantastic news! Soon you will be pupo with 3 embies!

Likklegemz - I will hopefully be having ER end of this week, so we should be testing around the same time :)

MoBaby - wow 23 follicles, yay for stimming tomorrow!

michelle01 - it will be interesting to see what tomorrows test looks like. I def think 2500 would leave your system way before a week! I'd also think that if those lines are from the booster, today's would be much lighter than yesterday's, and I could really tell the difference between the two.


----------



## Lindsay18

I love this thread too!! Lol.
Bubu- that would be awesome!!!
Pink- I know you said 3 weeks- do you have an exact date for your u/s??


----------



## drsquid

bubu - yay on three

jchic- i had cramps off and on and still do... i think it is "growth" spurts

baby- welcome back

one of- my beta was on a tuesday too and it was gonna be a LONG day at work. i tested sunday and tuesday.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Yeah Lindsay Sept 17th! Seems really far away. I could pay for a private scan earlier but I don't think I will. I'll wait till the 17th. Yours is next Monday isn't it? Exciting!!!

Agree this thread is lovely xx


----------



## michelle01

I can now say that the booster is really gone from my system! I was going crazy this morning, so I went and got a digital at lunchtime, took the test and it came back Not Pregnant :( Was definitely a little sad, well, a lot sad and feeling sick to my stomach now because I wonder, did this just not work!? Not sure what to think at this point considering I am 9dp5dt.


----------



## oneof14

drsquid said:


> bubu - yay on three
> 
> jchic- i had cramps off and on and still do... i think it is "growth" spurts
> 
> baby- welcome back
> 
> one of- my beta was on a tuesday too and it was gonna be a LONG day at work. i tested sunday and tuesday.

Im too nervous to test! I MAY test on Monday, which was the original day my beta was supposed to be, but since it fell on Labor Day, she told me to come in day after.


----------



## jchic

Michelle, digitals are NOT as sensitive as frers. Use those only until your beta if your going to test. How many did you transfer? 2?


----------



## Phantom710

Michelle, I agree with jchic, with my son I had 3 very definate positives on frers, but was getting not pregnant on digital.


----------



## michelle01

jchic said:


> Michelle, digitals are NOT as sensitive as frers. Use those only until your beta if your going to test. How many did you transfer? 2?

I am now kicking myself for doing that; really put a damper on my day! I transferred 2, one was 3BB and the other was just 2, they did not grade it, so I assume it was not that great of a quality, but I only had 2 even make it to day 5. I have been using the Wondfo tests everyday, but I have 2 FRER's at home. I know the CLB digitals need at least 50 mui and the others are much less, but at least I know I have less then 50 mui of hcg in my system right now.


----------



## MrsC8776

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Hello Ladies! I am so sorry for not being around lately. With all the family stuff going on and now I have been back at school getting my classroom all set up and everything so things have been a bit crazy. Im going to try to get caught up with everyone and be better about staying up to date. Ive been thinking about all of you even if I havent been commenting.
> 
> MrsC- How are you feeling? I watched Army Wives last night, could completely relate to what Charlie was going through. BTW, thank you VERY much for keeping the first page up. It is very helpful!
> 
> AFM, AF showed up last Thursday and I started BCPs yesterday. I go on the 12th for suppression check. Hopefully stimming a little while after that. I will be using Gonal F and Menopur along with Human Growth Hormone. We are doing the antagonist approach this time so I am not sure what meds they will be giving me to keep from ovulating. If all goes as planned I should have ER and ET the last week of Sept or first week of October. Fingers crossed it all goes as planned. :o)

How is the family doing with everything? I hope you are all doing ok during this rough time. 

I'm doing good. Just hanging out until my next scan on the 14th. Thank you, I'm glad to know that the front page is appreciated. 

Fx the time passes quickly for you until ER. 



bubumaci said:


> Welcome back Lulu :hug: I was already following this thread in May ... my fingers and toes are crossed for you that this cycle will give you your :bfp: :hugs:
> 
> Thank you ladies for asking!
> Was thrilled to see in the portal yesterday that all three :cold: survived the freeze / thaw. So I hope they are growing away. I will get my transfer time for Friday some time tomorrow...
> Somehow, I am hoping that this longer cycle (much longer than anything for over a year) is positive for us... it is different to how I was in the negative cycles, so perhaps ... this will be it???
> 
> Want : :hugs::happydance: so thrilled for you Chick! :)
> 
> BOMO :hugs::wave:

Yay for all three making it through the thaw!! :happydance: 



MoBaby said:


> Hey! Lulu and gettingbroody we are all cycle buddies!!
> 
> Just from my appt and at the lab. Early appt at 630am. I have 23 follicles :) uterus looks good NO FIBROID!!! :) period should come tonight. I start injections tomorrow!!!

That is wonderful news! Yay for a lot of follicles! 



michelle01 said:


> Lulu - Sorry about your loss, but I am so glad you get to start again soon!!
> 
> MrsC - I have never watched Army Wives; is it any good? I am currently watching Private Practice on NetFlix and LOVE it!!!
> 
> Bubu - I have my FX'ed for you on Friday :)
> 
> TTB - Good luck with your scan tomorrow; feeling bloated and uncomfortable means something is going on and things are working ;)
> 
> Bomo - Glad to see your back :hi: Good luck with your upcoming cycle!!
> 
> Jchic - Yep, I had cramps the day of ET and for the few days after; they stopped I believe at 4 days after my ET.
> 
> YAY Mobaby!! Glad there are no fibroids and awesome with 23 follies :)
> 
> I attached a picture of the tests (top one is yesterday, bottom is this morning) but today's was lighter. I think there was/is still hcg from the booster in my system; hopefully it will all be gone soon!!!

The tests are looking good. I've always heard that you divide the amount of the shot in half each day. With the Ovidrel it was gone for me within 6-7 days I think. Fx this is it for you! 

I really enjoy the show. I have watched it from the beginning and I think this is the last season. The show goes through some real life issues which I like. Although it does make me pretty emotional sometimes. I watched Private Practice when it first started but then somehow lost track of the show. I should try to pick it up again since all of my favorite shows are ending.


----------



## Likklegemz

TTB Yey for having a buddy on the same time although this cycle had not gone smoothly half expecting them to delay again

How many follicles do you currently have? I'm on 5 amps of menopur and I've got 7 worth mentioning!


----------



## MrsC8776

michelle01 said:


> I can now say that the booster is really gone from my system! I was going crazy this morning, so I went and got a digital at lunchtime, took the test and it came back Not Pregnant :( Was definitely a little sad, well, a lot sad and feeling sick to my stomach now because I wonder, did this just not work!? Not sure what to think at this point considering I am 9dp5dt.

I took to long to reply because I got side tracked during my last post. Don't let that digital fool you! give it a few more days and try again. Maybe just take a break from tests for a day if you can. I know that might be hard.


----------



## michelle01

MrsC8776 said:


> michelle01 said:
> 
> 
> I can now say that the booster is really gone from my system! I was going crazy this morning, so I went and got a digital at lunchtime, took the test and it came back Not Pregnant :( Was definitely a little sad, well, a lot sad and feeling sick to my stomach now because I wonder, did this just not work!? Not sure what to think at this point considering I am 9dp5dt.
> 
> I took to long to reply because I got side tracked during my last post. Don't let that digital fool you! give it a few more days and try again. Maybe just take a break from tests for a day if you can. I know that might be hard.Click to expand...

Thanks! I might do that because it is so hard and boy does it really put a damper on the day.


----------



## MoBaby

Digis aren't great... I dipped one in my urine at 6/7dpt last time said not preg and I freaked b/c I had gotten preg before on it so I dipped another and got pregnant. So they really stink!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Pink gerbera said:


> Yeah Lindsay Sept 17th! Seems really far away. I could pay for a private scan earlier but I don't think I will. I'll wait till the 17th. Yours is next Monday isn't it? Exciting!!!
> 
> Agree this thread is lovely xx

Pink- awesome!!! Yeah I would wait too. Mine is on Sunday:) can't WAIT!!!



michelle01 said:


> I can now say that the booster is really gone from my system! I was going crazy this morning, so I went and got a digital at lunchtime, took the test and it came back Not Pregnant :( Was definitely a little sad, well, a lot sad and feeling sick to my stomach now because I wonder, did this just not work!? Not sure what to think at this point considering I am 9dp5dt.

Totally agree with what the ladies were saying. When I told my nurse that I was waiting until the beta to find out and wasn't testing at home, she said to test after the beta so I would have the proof at home with me. And she even said she doesn't recommend a digital!! Don't let it get you down! Nothing is OFFICIAL until Friday!!! Xoxo


----------



## michelle01

I am a POASaholic :) I will admit that and I HATE HATE HATE waiting....you would think after going through this now a second time I would not be so bad. I actually was sitting at my desk, getting mad and upset, started googling (which is the WORST thing to do) :dohh:, then went to my car, got my negative test and ripped it apart...:haha: I never did this before, but there is a test strip like all other tests and the digital part must somehow pick up a certain color line to say pg and on my test, well there is a faint second line! So I will not be doing anymore digi's soon....maybe friday if my IC get darker? At least doing that made me feel better, plus I won't be able to look at that NOT PREGNANT anymore and get upset!


----------



## Lindsay18

I'm glad you destroyed it lol!!! Even you said you weren't using the digitalis until Thursday or Friday!!! You cheated!!! Lol- stay positive and listen to your body. You have had some pretty clear symptoms! And don't beat yourself up for testing. It's ok not to wait, but don't base everything off of that one test:)


----------



## oneof14

michelle01 said:


> I am a POASaholic :) I will admit that and I HATE HATE HATE waiting....you would think after going through this now a second time I would not be so bad. I actually was sitting at my desk, getting mad and upset, started googling (which is the WORST thing to do) :dohh:, then went to my car, got my negative test and ripped it apart...:haha: I never did this before, but there is a test strip like all other tests and the digital part must somehow pick up a certain color line to say pg and on my test, well there is a faint second line! So I will not be doing anymore digi's soon....maybe friday if my IC get darker? At least doing that made me feel better, plus I won't be able to look at that NOT PREGNANT anymore and get upset!

OMG Michelle, hysterical that you ripped it apart. Dont mess w/a woman at the end of her 2ww. Im glad you feel a little better and you dont have to look at the not pregnant anymore.


----------



## wantbabysoon

michelle - You will get your BFP on Friday!!


----------



## jchic

Michelle- your too funny!

Wantababy- what were your symptoms?


----------



## wantbabysoon

jchic said:


> Michelle- your too funny!
> 
> Wantababy- what were your symptoms?

I just had slight cramps and difficulty sleeping. Jess, how you doing?


----------



## jchic

I am having period like cramps on and off. It really waxes and wanes, not consistent. Nothing else. Just praying so hard this works!


----------



## bubumaci

Michelle :hugs: :)
It is so true, the damn digitals are so not good if you are testing so early :hugs:
And you are so funny :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Want and Pink- are you still having cramping? I'm having cramping on and off even since my BFP.


----------



## TwoRdue

Morning ladies :)

Well got AF this morning so I rung the clinic to arrange what to do for next FET and I got told that it is my decision now if I want to do a natural cycle or a manufactured?? Really I dont know what I want, the manufactured didnt work and the natural did but I am known to ovulate really late so a manufactured cycle would help but the drugs make me so sick, I fluked the natural cycle when I feel pregnant for ovulating on day 10 but normally I dont ovulate till day 20+... what to to?


----------



## Jenn76

Almost: Sorry about your meds issue, sounds like you need to talk to the nurses in person. My clinic only has voice mail as well but they do call back. I was also blessed with the fact that they have a pharmacy in the clinic that only does fertility drugs so never a need to order anything. Hope everything works out.

TwoRdue: I ate seafood during my tww and got a positive so I'm not sure that has any negative effect. I actually read about it before I ate it and the only thing I saw was to make sure shell fish are cooked properly if pregnant. As to what to do with your FET I have no clue. Sorry never been there and didn't know there were options. Go with your gut.

Jchic: I had a tightening feeling in my stomach after the transfer. It wasn't quite the same as cramps it was more of a pressure I could feel there. Best described it felt like I did sit ups the day before. Lot's of people have forms of cramps with implantation and that would occur the day or two after transfer. Sounds like a good thing to me.

Mobaby: :happydance: So happy to hear you are on your way!! What a great progress report, 23 before stims is fantastic!

Michelle: It's hard to know since you did the boosters you may never see the line go since at this point if you are pregnant that line should be starting to show. I tested out my trigger and it took 11 days to disappear. So when I got a positive a few days later I knew it was real. It also took a while for my line to get darker with my strips but the FRER was much darker. And I agree with everyone else that digitals should be used later in pregnancy. I think you are pregnant. August is going to be a great month for this Thread.

One: I had no symptoms during the TWW and my embryos weren't the best quality either. One was rated 17/20 and the other was 10/20. So get get caught up on feelings that you think you should have. Trust me they will come and you will want to go back to no symptoms again. Best thing in your favor is :af:

Bubu: Third time is it. That is great that your grandmother is 100! What a great time to tell family. I hope you do get your BFP by then!


----------



## Lulu 07

Michelle ~ Don't stress about the digi. especially because you know they are less sensitive. Wait 2 days and do another digi then or just wait until your beta on Friday that way you don't stress out more. My fingers are crossed for you! 

TwoRdue ~ I'm sorry this last cycle was not successful but hopefully the next one brings you your BFP. Do you not take any medications with the natural cycle as opposed to the manufactured or do you just take less meds?


----------



## TwoRdue

Lulu 07 said:


> Michelle ~ Don't stress about the digi. especially because you know they are less sensitive. Wait 2 days and do another digi then or just wait until your beta on Friday that way you don't stress out more. My fingers are crossed for you!
> 
> TwoRdue ~ I'm sorry this last cycle was not successful but hopefully the next one brings you your BFP. Do you not take any medications with the natural cycle as opposed to the manufactured or do you just take less meds?

With my first two ET I just took pessaries, my third was a natural so no meds at at all and I feel pregnant but after the miscarriage they wanted to do a manufactured cycle so I started taking progynova 3 times a day from day one and from day 17 I took pessaries three times a day. I think I am leaning more towards a natural as the only reason I cant get preg on my own is due to no tubes but apart from that I am healthy and fertile. Well I have till tomorrow morning to decide so will sleep on it :sleep:


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lindsay18 said:


> Want and Pink- are you still having cramping? I'm having cramping on and off even since my BFP.

I am having slight cramping... But I am also constipated so no idea what all is related.


----------



## almosthere

Jenn-that is amazing you did not have to worry about ordering meds-I took it upon myself to order more follistim-several nurses are calling back saying I should not order any unless I am running low...and i am like, hello, I need to call, get my order confirmed by my FS, then wait a day for it to be shipped-I am trying to be safe than sorry and make sure I have everything-the on call doctor said no way will I have enough-so I ordered more....can't hurt! I only have enough for 6 days of stimming.

jchic-praying it works for you too!!!

hope all the little beans growing on this thread are doing healthy and well along with their mommies!! woohoo!

night 3 of stimming for me....hope tomorrow flies by so I can start my FM on Thursday AM before work, yay! I can't wait for my 3 day weekend even though I work Saturday!! lol


----------



## Lindsay18

wantbabysoon said:


> Lindsay18 said:
> 
> 
> Want and Pink- are you still having cramping? I'm having cramping on and off even since my BFP.
> 
> I am having slight cramping... But I am also constipated so no idea what all is related.Click to expand...

Yep- same here.


----------



## almosthere

GL michelle...I dislike digis---maybe because they always say not pregnant in words and it bothers me more than the missing second line on an ic....the digi feels more official I guess! But I still think you are preggo..friday...eeek!!


----------



## haj624

Ladies I'm so excited to see BFPs!!!

Jchic so excited for you!!

Tworude-Did the tell you what happened with the twins. If you dont mind me asking of course.

I dont remember who asked about the beta number being low but like mobaby said mine was on 69 and i had twins


----------



## wantbabysoon

haj624 said:


> Ladies I'm so excited to see BFPs!!!
> 
> Jchic so excited for you!!
> 
> Tworude-Did the tell you what happened with the twins. If you dont mind me asking of course.
> 
> I dont remember who asked about the beta number being low but like mobaby said mine was on 69 and i had twins

Thanks haj! I have my second beta tomorrow.. How are you feeling?


----------



## Lindsay18

Haj- that's awesome with your numbers. My nurse said you can't tell with the first or second beta. It can go either way. I find out Sunday:) so excited to see!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Want- cant wait to hear about your second beta tomorrow!!!


----------



## haj624

want-I'm doing good, I cant believe ill be 17 weeks tomorrow already. For some reason my ms has seemed to come back full force this week :dohh: I had a doctor appt today and saw both babies and he said that happens sometimes.

Lindsay-I think my 3rd beta is where they really started to more then double.

So happy for you ladies!!!


----------



## TTB

michelle01 - it's still early for a digi yet, I'd say keep trying with the same tests you were using before

Likklegemz - I think I have about 8 follicles

TwoRdue - that's so strange how the clinic is making you decide, good luck with your decision

AFM - had my scan and I don't really know what to think. I have 2 large follicles and 5 medium follicles, with lots of smaller ones. It's a bit strange, I'm on the same dose as my first cycle and I had 19 follicles ready to go at this point, and my second cycle with a lower dose had 14 follicles. So now waiting for the call telling me what to do.


----------



## TwoRdue

haj624 said:


> Ladies I'm so excited to see BFPs!!!
> 
> Jchic so excited for you!!
> 
> Tworude-Did the tell you what happened with the twins. If you dont mind me asking of course.
> 
> I dont remember who asked about the beta number being low but like mobaby said mine was on 69 and i had twins

That is fine :)
I had mono di twins so they were sharing the same placenta, from just before I had a BFP I stated bleeding and contined on and off till about week 12, at just over 17 weeks my water broke for twin A but due to them both been connected I had to give birth to them both. They say it was spontaneous rupture of the membrane that was weekend by the bleeding but twin A was born at 150g and twin B 205g meaning that there was also twin to twin transfer, all other test on me and the boys came back normal. I called them Ollie Max and Daimon Shane


----------



## TwoRdue

TTB - The clinic normally should be the one's tell me what I am to do as I have know idea and they should know best so I rung them back and said I wanted a natural cycle as they will not do a ET unless bloods come back at the right levels for ovulating apart from that I will be good to go and first bloods will be done in 10 days YAY

haj624 - I had really bad morning sickness right up till I had the twins and I was so tied all the time from really doing nothing, I hope you have a great rest of your pregnancy


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Wow this room was busy today! I just ot home after leaving this morning at 7:30. It's been a LONG day! I have a student teacher this fall so we did a lot of prepping and planning for this year. Tomorrow we have an all district training because we have a brand new reading and phonics curriculum. Then I am going to my brother and sister in laws house for dinner with some friends. I wish I was more excited but our friends have just announced they are pregnant. I am super happy for them but also frustrated because I wish it was me. Ah well.

Thank you for asking about my family MrsC. I think we are all still in shock. I am worried about my cousin's sister because I can't imagine how I would be dealing with it if anything happened to my brother. He is without a doubt one of my very best friends. I can't wait to hear how your next scan goes and see new picks of the babies!

Michelle- I'm glad you wripped apart the digi test. Keep the faith, I have all hopes for you!

Drs- How are the babies doing? You feeling ok?

I talked to my principal about this next cycle and I wish she was more supportive. She really has NO right to say anything about how I use my sick leave but she seems to think she does. It's very frustrating!

Hi to everyone else! I agree, I LOVE this thread. It is great to feel so supported!! I am going to head to bed as tomorrow is another long day.


----------



## TTB

So looks like I'm triggering tonight! Yay


----------



## drsquid

baby- im good. scanned today but,, didnt get pics cause i had to use a crappy machine. pics were all blurry.. gonna try to get "official" 13 week pics tomorrow. good luck with your boss.. luckily people at work are super supportive


----------



## MrsC8776

michelle01 said:


> I am a POASaholic :) I will admit that and I HATE HATE HATE waiting....you would think after going through this now a second time I would not be so bad. I actually was sitting at my desk, getting mad and upset, started googling (which is the WORST thing to do) :dohh:, then went to my car, got my negative test and ripped it apart...:haha: I never did this before, but there is a test strip like all other tests and the digital part must somehow pick up a certain color line to say pg and on my test, well there is a faint second line! So I will not be doing anymore digi's soon....maybe friday if my IC get darker? At least doing that made me feel better, plus I won't be able to look at that NOT PREGNANT anymore and get upset!

Good job for destroying the test. The best thing is no not have to look at the results right now. I think the test was wrong though. :winkwink:



jchic said:


> I am having period like cramps on and off. It really waxes and wanes, not consistent. Nothing else. Just praying so hard this works!

Cramps are normal. I remember getting them before my bfp but they weren't really like af cramps. I don't know how to explain it. With that said I never got cramps prior to AF. Fx for you! 



TwoRdue said:


> Morning ladies :)
> 
> Well got AF this morning so I rung the clinic to arrange what to do for next FET and I got told that it is my decision now if I want to do a natural cycle or a manufactured?? Really I dont know what I want, the manufactured didnt work and the natural did but I am known to ovulate really late so a manufactured cycle would help but the drugs make me so sick, I fluked the natural cycle when I feel pregnant for ovulating on day 10 but normally I dont ovulate till day 20+... what to to?

I think sleeping on the decision is a good idea. You know your body best and how things will work for you. 



TwoRdue said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I'm so excited to see BFPs!!!
> 
> Jchic so excited for you!!
> 
> Tworude-Did the tell you what happened with the twins. If you dont mind me asking of course.
> 
> I dont remember who asked about the beta number being low but like mobaby said mine was on 69 and i had twins
> 
> That is fine :)
> I had mono di twins so they were sharing the same placenta, from just before I had a BFP I stated bleeding and contined on and off till about week 12, at just over 17 weeks my water broke for twin A but due to them both been connected I had to give birth to them both. They say it was spontaneous rupture of the membrane that was weekend by the bleeding but twin A was born at 150g and twin B 205g meaning that there was also twin to twin transfer, all other test on me and the boys came back normal. I called them Ollie Max and Daimon ShaneClick to expand...

:hugs: 



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Wow this room was busy today! I just ot home after leaving this morning at 7:30. It's been a LONG day! I have a student teacher this fall so we did a lot of prepping and planning for this year. Tomorrow we have an all district training because we have a brand new reading and phonics curriculum. Then I am going to my brother and sister in laws house for dinner with some friends. I wish I was more excited but our friends have just announced they are pregnant. I am super happy for them but also frustrated because I wish it was me. Ah well.
> 
> Thank you for asking about my family MrsC. I think we are all still in shock. I am worried about my cousin's sister because I can't imagine how I would be dealing with it if anything happened to my brother. He is without a doubt one of my very best friends. I can't wait to hear how your next scan goes and see new picks of the babies!
> 
> Michelle- I'm glad you wripped apart the digi test. Keep the faith, I have all hopes for you!
> 
> Drs- How are the babies doing? You feeling ok?
> 
> I talked to my principal about this next cycle and I wish she was more supportive. She really has NO right to say anything about how I use my sick leave but she seems to think she does. It's very frustrating!
> 
> Hi to everyone else! I agree, I LOVE this thread. It is great to feel so supported!! I am going to head to bed as tomorrow is another long day.

Of course! I have been thinking about you but didn't want to push in case you had other stuff going on. Losing someone like that must be so difficult and I feel for you and your family. Just be there for your cousin when you can, thats all you can do. 

I'm excited for our next scan as well. It can't come soon enough. It will be a 2 hour scan so I'm sure I will get my fill. :haha: I can't believe your boss/principal isn't working with you on your times off. She has no say in how you take your days of course. It just shocks me how some people don't understand others struggles. I hope it goes smoothly for you. 



TTB said:


> So looks like I'm triggering tonight! Yay

:happydance: Great news!! Do they think more will pop up between now and then?


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

TTB said:


> So looks like I'm triggering tonight! Yay

Yay for triggering tonight!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Drs- I can't wait to see the new pics!

MrsC- Somehow I think even with 2 hours you'll never get your fill of seeing your little ones.


----------



## Likklegemz

TTB congratulations for triggering! Fingers crossed that will be me tonight! Got
My hopefully final scan this morning with a look of egg collection Friday!!!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

*Bubu* - fantastic news that all 3 survived the thawing!! Yay!

*Lulu* - all going well at the scan tomor I think I'll be starting stimms on Friday. :dance:

*MoBaby* - wow, that's a lot of follies! :D

*Michelle* - stay positive! :dust:

*TwoR* - fx'd for a nice early natural ovulation!!:flower:

*TTB* - yay for trigger!!:thumbup:

*BOMO* - I'm so sorry your principal isn't being more supportive :hugs: I spoke to mine on Monday too and he just said to bring him a sick cert for whatever days I wanted and he'd sort the rest out. It really shocks me how inconsiderate people can be of those going through IVF - I've never experienced it thank god but some of the stories I've read on here are just :wacko:!

Afm, back to school today :cry: so I'd better get up! This is what I'll look like later - :sleep:!!


----------



## Pink gerbera

TTB - Yay for triggering! Woo hoo :)

Lindsay - I've had crampy feeling since my BFP. At first they were quite strong but now they're really mild. I'm thinking it's things stretching and growing. My RE told me to expect them and that they are perfectly normal! Funny thing is I didn't have any last time when it all ended in tears so I'm looking at it as a really good sign :)

Mrs C - So exciting to be looking at your babies. I can't wait till my scan! 

Michelle - im so glad you destroyed the digi! I would have totally freaked like you. But like everyone says they aren't accurate 


Xx


----------



## TwoRdue

You are all so lovely here.... It makes me even more super duper excited about the next ET


----------



## Lindsay18

Baby- I can't believe you principal isn't being supportive! I haven't had to say anything to mine as of yet because it's all been happening in the summer, however I would hope she would be supportive if I had too!

Pink- thank you! I read a lot about it online too and it did say that it was probably the uterus stretching etc. Still worries me!

TTB- yay for triggering!!! So exciting!

DrS- that must be so cool to see them especially for that long! I can't wait for my u/s Sunday!!!


----------



## almosthere

babyonmyown-so sorry about the conflict with your principle! 

TTB-WAHOO!!! So close to finishing your ivf cycle, yay!

Very early here* and about to head to work-will read any other missed writings on here when I get home! I am only one sleep away from starting my US and BW to measure my growing follies, yay!!!! And my follistim is supposed to arrive today-that will take a load off my back!


----------



## Likklegemz

Very quick message as I'm in work! Had scan today and had over 10 follicles at 15mm so am triggering tonight and egg collection on Friday!! Woops rather loudly! :)


----------



## Tella

Just want to say hi to all you wonderful girls!!!!!

COngrats to all the BFP's in the last while, hope the time flies by to your scan, so that we can find out if it is twins or more hehe

Thinking about you all that is stimming and waiting in anticipation on the follie growth, GL hoping for lots of healthy follies!!!! Remember quality over quantity!

To those about to go to ER, GL!!! Fx'd for great fertilization reports!

And those i the TWW, it is torture but we pray for a BFP for each one of you!!!!

And lastly the ones that is about to test or do BETA, Stay strong, possitive cant wait for great news from more of you girls!

Thanks MrsC for still keeping the first page updated, it helps me a lot as im not on BnB so much anymore but atleast i can still see where everyone is at.


----------



## MoBaby

Ttb and likkle!! Yay!!!:happydance:
Gettingbroody: 23 is a lot but I had 24 last cycle but only 14 became usable follicles with 12 mature so I lost half of them b/c I started off stunning very slow b/c I was over suppressed so hopefully all those follicles mature and I get them all! I'm greedy :) lol..

Hi Tella :) good to hear from you!!


----------



## chellesama

I think this thread has gone up about a hundred pages since the last time I felt safe posting here!

I had a virus in my email, so I dropped off the radar completely to keep it confined to my own computer. My IT guy (also known as my brother in law, who works in IT) finally found out that it's not on my computer, but in a certain email provider's re-direct page. (For anyone curious, I did have email that started with a Y.....and it was sending porn to everyone.)

SO, I'm back on BnB, but suspect that I'll go into lurker mode here. One, because I can't keep up with you ladies, and two, because I don't want to cause more harm than good with what I'm up to.

But I wanted to at least come on and say congrats to the new BFPs and send my hope and :dust: to all those still going through the whole grueling process here. I've gone on to second tri, but I still go through first tri, so I expect to see ALL OF YOU there soon. I believe it can happen, ladies, even if it's not as soon as anyone would like. 

I've called it, Universe. Don't you dare get in the way! I know where you live!

Chelle


----------



## wantbabysoon

Ladies,
I got my update on second beta .. its 102...not exactly doubled but went up.. Third beta on Friday... I am kinda worried now..


----------



## TTB

BabyOnMyOwn - so unfair of your principal to give you grief for taking leave, I mean if you had any other medical condition it would be fine right

MrsC - I'm trying not to get caught up on numbers this time, although to be honest I was a bit disappointed by the number of follicles. This cycle I'm aiming for quality over quantity :)

Likklegemz - yay for triggering tonight, fx we can be bump buddies :)

GettingBroody - good luck for your first day back at school!

michelle01 - good luck testing this morning!

almostthere - good luck for your scan tomorrow!

I must say I love this thread too, it's so good to be able to talk about all this ivf stuff with people who know what you are going through!

AFM - countdown is on for EC. After my last EC the lady next to me had already ovulated and they werent able to get any eggs during her EC, she was so so upset and I felt so bad for her. I've started thinking about it in the last few days and it's making me paranoid that the same thing will happen to me this time. Aarrrrrgh, I don't know why I'm so worried this time around :/


----------



## TTB

I think the doubling time is every 72 hours, was your first beta 2 or 3 days ago?



wantbabysoon said:


> Ladies,
> I got my update on second beta .. its 102...not exactly doubled but went up.. Third beta on Friday... I am kinda worried now..


----------



## wantbabysoon

TTB said:


> I think the doubling time is every 72 hours, was your first beta 2 or 3 days ago?
> 
> 
> 
> wantbabysoon said:
> 
> 
> Ladies,
> I got my update on second beta .. its 102...not exactly doubled but went up.. Third beta on Friday... I am kinda worried now..Click to expand...

My beta was 2 days ago.. and I actually went in after 47 hours.


----------



## jchic

Baby- thats as good as doubled. Please dont worry. Your beta seems just fine :)


----------



## TTB

wantbabysoon said:


> TTB said:
> 
> 
> I think the doubling time is every 72 hours, was your first beta 2 or 3 days ago?
> 
> 
> 
> wantbabysoon said:
> 
> 
> Ladies,
> I got my update on second beta .. its 102...not exactly doubled but went up.. Third beta on Friday... I am kinda worried now..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My beta was 2 days ago.. and I actually went in after 47 hours.Click to expand...

Looks like its right on track hun! Congrats!! Have a look at this handy little beta calculator I found https://www.ivfconnections.com/foru...Calculator-to-Understand-Your-IVF-Beta-Levels


----------



## wantbabysoon

TTB said:


> wantbabysoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTB said:
> 
> 
> I think the doubling time is every 72 hours, was your first beta 2 or 3 days ago?
> 
> 
> 
> wantbabysoon said:
> 
> 
> Ladies,
> I got my update on second beta .. its 102...not exactly doubled but went up.. Third beta on Friday... I am kinda worried now..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My beta was 2 days ago.. and I actually went in after 47 hours.Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like its right on track hun! Congrats!! Have a look at this handy little beta calculator I found https://www.ivfconnections.com/foru...Calculator-to-Understand-Your-IVF-Beta-LevelsClick to expand...

Thanks a lot... That is helpful... Mine is doubling at 2.4 days which seems in the normal range... Fingers crossed for Friday now!!


----------



## jchic

fingers crossed tight for you honey!


----------



## bubumaci

OKi... got my time for my transfer on Friday ... 13:55 ... I hope they are doing OK! I won't know until I go into the room for the transfer, how they are...

:wave:


----------



## notoptimistic

bubu - are they 5 day embryos? I hope it works - it will give me hope for my future FET!!


----------



## jchic

Bubu, thats great! All the luck in the world!!!!


----------



## bubumaci

Yes, they count as 5dt - because when they did the ICSI, they were then frozen on day 1 - so they count the thawing as being the same "status" - day one and then four days later, so day five, they do the transfer. 
The doctor considered doing a three day transfer. I asked what the difference was - he said that if we were transferring fewer than we were thawing, they could do the earlier transfer and let the others develop another two days and potentially re-freeze. Since we want to transfer all three, we are sticking to day 5.

I also hope it works ;) the last FET didn't and I find it quite depressing, that neither in the fresh cycle nor the FET did any of them make it to blast at the time of transfer :( (Had two morulas the first time - although one was becoming a blast by the time of transfer and for my FET, one nice morula and one several cell embryo) ...

I really am praying that they develop better this time and - since we are going the whole hog and transferring three, that at least one manages to burrow in and stick... :dust:


----------



## MoBaby

I think that's great want!!congrats!! Ur preggo!!


----------



## Phantom710

Good luck Bubu!!!!


Tomorrow I'm having my first ultrasound and blood work with plans to start injections and pills on Friday. Today is my last "normal" day.

Also, tmi question. my clinic is having me do the Ultrasound while I'm on my period. Is that normal? It's kinda gross to think about, but when I brought it up they said that's what they wanted.


----------



## haj624

Tworude, I am so sorry for what youve been through. i hope this is your forever baby!!!

Want mine doubled every 72 hours


----------



## jchic

Haj, how are you feeling? I just Had my transfer monday. Beta next Tuesday! Hope to join you in twindom :)


----------



## wantbabysoon

haj624 said:


> Tworude, I am so sorry for what youve been through. i hope this is your forever baby!!!
> 
> Want mine doubled every 72 hours

So your beta numbers are 3 days apart? I am just such a worrier and googling everything doesn't help.


----------



## haj624

oh my gosh so excited for you!!! you definitely will be joining me!!! I'm good, had a dr appt last night. Both babies have gotten so big!!! I have my level 2 gender scan on Sept 20. I'll be 20weeks 1 day


----------



## haj624

wantbabysoon said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Tworude, I am so sorry for what youve been through. i hope this is your forever baby!!!
> 
> Want mine doubled every 72 hours
> 
> So your beta numbers are 3 days apart? I am just such a worrier and googling everything doesn't help.Click to expand...

I am the QUEEN of googling and worrying. I still worry ALL the time. My levels were checked every 3 days...theyre in my signature if you want to check it out


----------



## wantbabysoon

haj624 said:


> wantbabysoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Tworude, I am so sorry for what youve been through. i hope this is your forever baby!!!
> 
> Want mine doubled every 72 hours
> 
> So your beta numbers are 3 days apart? I am just such a worrier and googling everything doesn't help.Click to expand...
> 
> I am the QUEEN of googling and worrying. I still worry ALL the time. My levels were checked every 3 days...theyre in my signature if you want to check it outClick to expand...

Oh thanks! That does make me feel better... You started off slightly low and you had TWINS!! I have my next beta of Friday....


----------



## haj624

yup!!! The tell you you really cant tell by beta numbers...some ppls are really high and they only have 1 baby. what matters is theyre going up!!!


----------



## hiccups

Hi everyone, just wasnted to stop by and say Hello. 
Lulu- welcome back 
TTB-yay for triggering
Michelle-I hate Digis too
Bubu-GL on transfer
hi HAj glad to hear your babies are doing fine


----------



## hiccups

I have a question for all you ladies....

How long did you do stimms for? 
Did you have to order more meds than originally prescribed?
I started my first dose of Lupron last night and was looking at my calendar and it looks like I'll be stimming for about 10-12 days but I only have enough Menopur for 11days and Folistim for 9 days. So as you can see I'm a little confused.


----------



## jchic

Haj! I can't wait to hear about your gender scan, WOOHOO! I hope so. I am a bit crampy and have been having cramps on and off since transfer 2 days ago so I am praying thats a good thing. We transferred 2 perfect hatching 5BB embryos so lets hope they stick! 

Hiccups:

I stimmed for 7 days. I did have to order more follistim but the rest of my meds lasted. Do you use an overnight speciality pharmacy? I used Freedom Fertility and they are great. They send your meds overnight so its easy to order day before if you need meds.


----------



## hiccups

jchic said:


> Haj! I can't wait to hear about your gender scan, WOOHOO! I hope so. I am a bit crampy and have been having cramps on and off since transfer 2 days ago so I am praying thats a good thing. We transferred 2 perfect hatching 5BB embryos so lets hope they stick!
> 
> Hiccups:
> 
> I stimmed for 7 days. I did have to order more follistim but the rest of my meds lasted. Do you use an overnight speciality pharmacy? I used Freedom Fertility and they are great. They send your meds overnight so its easy to order day before if you need meds.

Thanks for replying. I use Walgreens Specialty and they also ship overnight


----------



## TwoRdue

bubumaci said:


> OKi... got my time for my transfer on Friday ... 13:55 ... I hope they are doing OK! I won't know until I go into the room for the transfer, how they are...
> :wave:

Good luck, I always get excited when I have a time and day for ET. Are you transfering more than one?



haj624 said:


> Tworude, I am so sorry for what youve been through. i hope this is your forever baby!!!
> 
> Want mine doubled every 72 hours

Thank you:hugs:


----------



## TwoRdue

Just a question for all you woman who have or have had a BFP, did you do a natural cycle for ET (no Meds) or was it a manufacture cycle ( pessaries? Progynove pills? ect) and if so what did you take? Hope you dont mind me asking as I have noticed that different countries have different ways of doing a IVf cycle


----------



## Likklegemz

Wow! Really struggling now keeping up with everyone! Well that's it - I've done my trigger shot and egg collection is scheduled for 8 am local time! :D

TTB - yey for buddies! :) What time is your transfer scheduled for?

Want: keeping fingers crossed for Friday!

Bubu - thats a nice time to go in too - you'll have the morning to relax and the be all ready to look after your embies! :D

Hey to everyone else x x


----------



## Lindsay18

Want - my first beta was 102 and I had my second one 2 days later. My nurse told me that it should go up approximately 65%. Not necessarily double. No need to worry at all. She sai everyone's numbers are totally different:). PS I google everything too. After everything we've all put into this process, we can't help but worry about anything and everything ;)


----------



## Jenn76

TTB & Likklegemz: Congrats on triggering, good luck with your ER!!!

Tella: :hi: How are you?

Chelle: I had my account hacked too, first time in over 15 years since I opened the account. It sucks! I just uped my security features on the account and haven't had a problem since. Shitty that it sent out porn, that's embarrassing. :blush: Glad to see you are back, how are you feeling?

Wantbaby: My clinic doesn't believe in doing two betas because of that reason they say people stress so much over doubling and they don't feel that not doubling is a problem. So try not to stress over it. 

Bubu: Good luck on Friday, FX that all three make it and get transferred.


----------



## drsquid

mine only planned on doing two but wanted to test my progesterone again so they did a 3rd (my progesterone was crazy high so they wanted to make sure it was not related to supplements). 

i did pio and estrace for a few days before and after my et (total of 4 shots) before i had to stop cause i was allergic/ got switched to crinone. then discovered my progesterone was 279 so i got to stop supplementing


----------



## haj624

jchic thats exactly how i felt!!!


----------



## almosthere

hiccups said:


> I have a question for all you ladies....
> 
> How long did you do stimms for?
> Did you have to order more meds than originally prescribed?
> I started my first dose of Lupron last night and was looking at my calendar and it looks like I'll be stimming for about 10-12 days but I only have enough Menopur for 11days and Folistim for 9 days. So as you can see I'm a little confused.

Hi! I just got my second order for stimming (follistim) for my first cycle of IVF. You might actually have enough as ladies stim anywhere from 7-14 days! It all depends on how fast your follies grow from the meds! I am on day 4 of stimming with my frst prescription (900miu) and only have enough for 2 more days...so 900miu of my follistim using 150miu a night only covers my for 6 days...I am clearly going to be stimming for more than that. If it makes you feel comfortable, wait a bit-but I would say you have time to order-order after your first us and bw-by then you will have a better idea of what the dosage you will be taking then-it may stay the same, increase, or decrease.

As for lupron-everyone says they have had enough so I would not worry unless it looks scarey low!


----------



## almosthere

Phantom-I started spotting after stopping pills-they do these ultrasounds no matter what-it is normal! 

Bubu-GL!!!!!

Want-you are deffo preggo-congrats again and please don't over worry...I know it is probably impossible not to worry at all though ;)


----------



## almosthere

GL Likklegemz!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

First day of microdose lupron! I have felt terrible all day :( headache tummy blah and now I think I may be getting a cold! I almost had a moment b/c I got stuck at work doing a procedure and ended up staying 40 mins late and I needed to do my injection in 20 mins but it was a 40 min drive home :( but I made it with being late about 15 mins. 

Bubu good luck! Likkle good luck!


----------



## drsquid

eh there is plenty of time wiggle room. dont do it 8 hrs late... 15,20,30 and hour... no biggie


----------



## almosthere

yay for starting lupron mobaby!


----------



## almosthere

p.s. what is microcode lupron??? is it regular lupron down reg. meds or different?? =) just curious!! And based on the first page here...it looks like our ER and ET are going to be very close together!!


----------



## drsquid

im guessing she meant microdose


----------



## almosthere

hmm...not sure what that is either?? Is it a stimming shot??


----------



## drsquid

depends. lupron if started during the luteal phase then it is used for suppression. if started at the beginning of the cycle it can cause a "flare" and be used as a stim.


----------



## TTB

bubumaci - the wait to see how the embies are doing is so nerve wracking isn't it, good luck on Friday!

Phantom710 - it's not pleasant but they insist on doing them very early in the cycle for some reason

wantbabysoon & haj - I was reading a story the other day and the lady had a beta of 2500 at 14dpo :o she had a singleton too. The range for beta's is incredible

haj - yay, good luck for the gender scan. Can't wait to find out what your having :)

hiccups - I stimmed for 7 days, but I was on a different protocol. From what I've read if you down reg first then your likely to stim longer

Likklegemz - my EC is scheduled for 10:30am tomorrow, but due to time differences it think that's afternoon on here

AFM - last hgh injection done this morning, pretty happy about this as they make me feel sick :( ER tomorrow morning, and I'm so nervous, I think being my third cycle I am putting so much more pressure on myself.


----------



## MoBaby

Lol. I fixed it. iPad must have autocorrected! Yes microdose (it's a 40 microgram dose)...I'm cd1 today and using it as a flare...supossed to cause a lot of fsh so follicles are stimulated or something like that. I was over suppressed on regular long lupron protocol :) so like drsquid said I'm using it as a stim...on Friday I add gonal f and Monday I add menopur..I wonder how many days I'll stim though...it was 10 last 2 cycles.


----------



## Lulu 07

bubumaci said:


> OKi... got my time for my transfer on Friday ... 13:55 ... I hope they are doing OK! I won't know until I go into the room for the transfer, how they are...
> 
> :wave:

Yaaay for ET!! Fingers crossed for perfect embies!!



Phantom710 said:


> Good luck Bubu!!!!
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I'm having my first ultrasound and blood work with plans to start injections and pills on Friday. Today is my last "normal" day.
> 
> Also, tmi question. my clinic is having me do the Ultrasound while I'm on my period. Is that normal? It's kinda gross to think about, but when I brought it up they said that's what they wanted.

I didn't have to do an ultrasound while on my period the 1st round of IVF but this time I did. I was so uncomfortable with the idea and when I told the nurse she said it's normal and they're used to it since they do it all the time. It was a little uncomfortable but not as bad as I thought it would be. Just remember that the doctor does this everyday for women on their period. Thinking about it this way helped me a little through it. Good Luck!!




haj624 said:


> oh my gosh so excited for you!!! you definitely will be joining me!!! I'm good, had a dr appt last night. Both babies have gotten so big!!! I have my level 2 gender scan on Sept 20. I'll be 20weeks 1 day

Yaay for gender scan!! I can't wait to find out what you have!



hiccups said:


> I have a question for all you ladies....
> 
> How long did you do stimms for?
> Did you have to order more meds than originally prescribed?
> I started my first dose of Lupron last night and was looking at my calendar and it looks like I'll be stimming for about 10-12 days but I only have enough Menopur for 11days and Folistim for 9 days. So as you can see I'm a little confused.

I stimmed for 12 days the 1st round and I had to order more gonal-f but I was ok for the rest of the meds. Yaaay for starting!!



Likklegemz said:


> Wow! Really struggling now keeping up with everyone! Well that's it - I've done my trigger shot and egg collection is scheduled for 8 am local time! :D
> 
> TTB - yey for buddies! :) What time is your transfer scheduled for?
> 
> Want: keeping fingers crossed for Friday!
> 
> Bubu - thats a nice time to go in too - you'll have the morning to relax and the be all ready to look after your embies! :D
> 
> Hey to everyone else x x

Looking forward to your updates! I hope you get a great maturity and fertilization report!



drsquid said:


> mine only planned on doing two but wanted to test my progesterone again so they did a 3rd (my progesterone was crazy high so they wanted to make sure it was not related to supplements).
> 
> i did pio and estrace for a few days before and after my et (total of 4 shots) before i had to stop cause i was allergic/ got switched to crinone. then discovered my progesterone was 279 so i got to stop supplementing

Looking forward to your next ultrasound pic!! 
Did you have a headache when you were on the estrace? Today was my last day of estrace but I've had a headache everyday for the past 2 weeks and I'm trying to figure out if it's from the it.



MoBaby said:


> First day of microdose lupron! I have felt terrible all day :( headache tummy blah and now I think I may be getting a cold! I almost had a moment b/c I got stuck at work doing a procedure and ended up staying 40 mins late and I needed to do my injection in 20 mins but it was a 40 min drive home :( but I made it with being late about 15 mins.
> 
> Bubu good luck! Likkle good luck!

I'm sorry you day was not so great but yaay for starting Lupron. It should not affect anything if you're 15 minutes late, so don't stress yourself about it too much. I was late all the time last cycle and sometimes up to an hour late but I stimmed just fine. Good Luck!


----------



## Lulu 07

TTB said:


> bubumaci - the wait to see how the embies are doing is so nerve wracking isn't it, good luck on Friday!
> 
> Phantom710 - it's not pleasant but they insist on doing them very early in the cycle for some reason
> 
> wantbabysoon & haj - I was reading a story the other day and the lady had a beta of 2500 at 14dpo :o she had a singleton too. The range for beta's is incredible
> 
> haj - yay, good luck for the gender scan. Can't wait to find out what your having :)
> 
> hiccups - I stimmed for 7 days, but I was on a different protocol. From what I've read if you down reg first then your likely to stim longer
> 
> Likklegemz - my EC is scheduled for 10:30am tomorrow, but due to time differences it think that's afternoon on here
> 
> AFM - last hgh injection done this morning, pretty happy about this as they make me feel sick :( ER tomorrow morning, and I'm so nervous, I think being my third cycle I am putting so much more pressure on myself.

FX this will be your cycle! Can't wait for your update, I'm sure it'll be great!


----------



## almosthere

That is so interesting-I think I may have read that somewhere now that I think about it.

And I hope you don't have to stim for long-10 days seems like a good average! I am hoping for 8...I am so impatient.....lol


----------



## hiccups

thanks for all your replies ladies that puts my mind at ease for a little bit. But like Almost stated I'm also so impatient


----------



## MrsC8776

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Drs- I can't wait to see the new pics!
> 
> MrsC- Somehow I think even with 2 hours you'll never get your fill of seeing your little ones.

You are right. I will be wanting to see them the next day. To bad there isn't a little window to look in and see them. Ok that might be a little creepy but also interesting. 



Likklegemz said:


> Very quick message as I'm in work! Had scan today and had over 10 follicles at 15mm so am triggering tonight and egg collection on Friday!! Woops rather loudly! :)

Yay for triggering and ER on Friday! 



Tella said:


> Just want to say hi to all you wonderful girls!!!!!
> 
> COngrats to all the BFP's in the last while, hope the time flies by to your scan, so that we can find out if it is twins or more hehe
> 
> Thinking about you all that is stimming and waiting in anticipation on the follie growth, GL hoping for lots of healthy follies!!!! Remember quality over quantity!
> 
> To those about to go to ER, GL!!! Fx'd for great fertilization reports!
> 
> And those i the TWW, it is torture but we pray for a BFP for each one of you!!!!
> 
> And lastly the ones that is about to test or do BETA, Stay strong, possitive cant wait for great news from more of you girls!
> 
> Thanks MrsC for still keeping the first page updated, it helps me a lot as im not on BnB so much anymore but atleast i can still see where everyone is at.

Tella how are you doing? :hugs:



chellesama said:


> I think this thread has gone up about a hundred pages since the last time I felt safe posting here!
> 
> I had a virus in my email, so I dropped off the radar completely to keep it confined to my own computer. My IT guy (also known as my brother in law, who works in IT) finally found out that it's not on my computer, but in a certain email provider's re-direct page. (For anyone curious, I did have email that started with a Y.....and it was sending porn to everyone.)
> 
> SO, I'm back on BnB, but suspect that I'll go into lurker mode here. One, because I can't keep up with you ladies, and two, because I don't want to cause more harm than good with what I'm up to.
> 
> But I wanted to at least come on and say congrats to the new BFPs and send my hope and :dust: to all those still going through the whole grueling process here. I've gone on to second tri, but I still go through first tri, so I expect to see ALL OF YOU there soon. I believe it can happen, ladies, even if it's not as soon as anyone would like.
> 
> I've called it, Universe. Don't you dare get in the way! I know where you live!
> 
> Chelle

Nice to see you back! I was wondering where you had ran off to. That sucks about being hacked but I'm glad you got it taken care of. 



wantbabysoon said:


> Ladies,
> I got my update on second beta .. its 102...not exactly doubled but went up.. Third beta on Friday... I am kinda worried now..

That is a good beta! Don't worry. :hugs: Be excited! 



TTB said:


> MrsC - I'm trying not to get caught up on numbers this time, although to be honest I was a bit disappointed by the number of follicles. This cycle I'm aiming for quality over quantity :)
> 
> AFM - countdown is on for EC. After my last EC the lady next to me had already ovulated and they werent able to get any eggs during her EC, she was so so upset and I felt so bad for her. I've started thinking about it in the last few days and it's making me paranoid that the same thing will happen to me this time. Aarrrrrgh, I don't know why I'm so worried this time around :/

That is a great idea. :thumbup: I'm sure everything will go fine with the ER. She might have messed up her trigger and probably did it at the wrong time. It will go great for you! Good luck tomorrow! 



bubumaci said:


> OKi... got my time for my transfer on Friday ... 13:55 ... I hope they are doing OK! I won't know until I go into the room for the transfer, how they are...
> 
> :wave:

Wonderful news! :happydance: Can't wait to hear your update on Friday about being PUPO. 



Phantom710 said:


> Good luck Bubu!!!!
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I'm having my first ultrasound and blood work with plans to start injections and pills on Friday. Today is my last "normal" day.
> 
> Also, tmi question. my clinic is having me do the Ultrasound while I'm on my period. Is that normal? It's kinda gross to think about, but when I brought it up they said that's what they wanted.

I've had a scan like that. It isn't fun at all but you get used to stuff like that. All modesty goes out the window when it comes to fertility treatments. I used to be so embarrassed for paps and scan but now I'm just like ok here you go do your thing. :haha: I think is it to check that things are working correctly and possibly see if new follicles are starting. 



MoBaby said:


> First day of microdose lupron! I have felt terrible all day :( headache tummy blah and now I think I may be getting a cold! I almost had a moment b/c I got stuck at work doing a procedure and ended up staying 40 mins late and I needed to do my injection in 20 mins but it was a 40 min drive home :( but I made it with being late about 15 mins.
> 
> Bubu good luck! Likkle good luck!

Yay for starting meds but I'm sorry you aren't feeling good. I hope that passes.


----------



## GettingBroody

*Likkle* - hope your trigger went well!!

*Want* - I know everyone else has lready said it but your beta sounds absolutely fine. Time for excitement!! :D

*Tella* - :hi: How are you doing?

*TTB* - try not to stress about EC. It'll all go fine and you'll be looking at that bfp before you know it!:flower:

*Bubu* - I hope all your little embies are very busy growing in preparation for their big move to their new home on Friday! It's strange that they told you they could refreeze some if you decided not to transfer them when you were told originally that it's illegal to freeze them when they're over a day old?! Does refreezing them not count or have I missed something?!:wacko:

*Phantom* - good luck with your u/s!

*MoBaby* - sorry you're not feeling well but yay for lupron!!

Afm, down-reg scan today and injection class about the stimms (well, it's not really a class, just me and the nurse!:haha:) Will be missing half the school day so had to try and sort out lots of work for my class to do. Not so easy when it's only the second day back!:wacko:


----------



## bubumaci

Hi GettingBroody :wave: TBH I have no idea. They said something similar last cycle, when I was deliberating between thawing only 3 and all six ... that if at the transfer they had blasts over, they could re-freeze. Didn't even occur to me to ask about this contradiction!
I don't know - whenever I am in a doctor's office, it seems as if my mind goes out the window and I forget half of what they tell me...


----------



## TTB

Lulu07 & GettingBroody - thanks so much, I hope so too!


----------



## GettingBroody

Just finished my down-reg scan. All good and starting stimms tonight. :happydance: Back next Thursday to see how things are growing. Can't believe I'm finally at this stage! Seemed to take forever and arrive so quickly at the same time if that makes any sense?! :wacko: Just waiting for the pharmacist to go through the new injection with me now...


----------



## almosthere

yay getting broody! I had my first us and bw after stimming-still have 7 follies on the left and 6 on the right...should I have grown more? lol no idea! She also said my follies are measuring at 12 and 10...no idea what this even means....will find out what my nurse says after work today!


----------



## GettingBroody

6 and 7 sound like good numbers! :thumbup: The nurse didn't tell me how many I have at the moment and I didn't even think to ask. Will just have to wait and see next week. DH is supposed to start his antibiotic tonight but I just had a quick look through the bag and there's no sign :dohh: Glad I checked now and didn't wait til this evening when everything will be shut!


----------



## Jenn76

*Mobaby:* My clinc said not to worry too much about exact times that everything will be fine.

*TTB:* Thrid time is the charm!! This is your time for BFP!! Good Luck tomorrow!!

*GettingBroody:* Good Luck today!! Injection class was just me and one other couple very informative and a bit overwhelming. Congrats on getting to start stimms!

*Almost:* Sounds like you are progressing beautifully! Trigger shouldn't be much longer.

*Michelle: *Tomorrow's the big day, FX for you to get your BFP! How are you doing?

*One:* How are you feeling? Tuesday is your big day right? Still not testing?

*Jess:* How are you feeling? Do you still have cramps? I think you are Tuesday as well for beta right? Are your going to test?

*Bubu:* Can't wait to hear an update from you tomorrow. I'll be stalking. 

*MrsC:* How's the MS now are you still feeling Blah? Not much longer till your scan, I agree two hours seems like a long time for them to be pushing on your uterus, I would think I'd have to pee in that time frame. LOL!

*Likklegemz:* Good Luck with your ER, FX that you get lots of eggs.

*Haj:* So excited to hear how your gender scan goes. Are you hoping for a particular outcome. One of each would be nice. 

*Lindsay:* Three more days until you get to see your little apple seed(s). Can't wait to here how that goes.


----------



## oneof14

How are you feeling Jenn?? I did test yesterday when I got home from work. I really didnt expect a line, since I was only 4dp5dt, but I was hoping to see one anyway. 

Not sure if I'm testing again. I honestly feel like I am getting AF, not crampy just bloated but feels like she's around the corner. Ugh, I am so nervous!!

Question, will I get AF when I am supposed to or will I have to wait until after the beta for them to tell me to stop all meds? IDK why I am being so pestimistic!


----------



## wantbabysoon

michelle - How have you been?? Can't wait for your update tomorrow.


----------



## oneof14

GettingBroody said:


> *Likkle* - hope your trigger went well!!
> 
> *Want* - I know everyone else has lready said it but your beta sounds absolutely fine. Time for excitement!! :D
> 
> *Tella* - :hi: How are you doing?
> 
> *TTB* - try not to stress about EC. It'll all go fine and you'll be looking at that bfp before you know it!:flower:
> 
> *Bubu* - I hope all your little embies are very busy growing in preparation for their big move to their new home on Friday! It's strange that they told you they could refreeze some if you decided not to transfer them when you were told originally that it's illegal to freeze them when they're over a day old?! Does refreezing them not count or have I missed something?!:wacko:
> 
> *Phantom* - good luck with your u/s!
> 
> *MoBaby* - sorry you're not feeling well but yay for lupron!!
> 
> Afm, down-reg scan today and injection class about the stimms (well, it's not really a class, just me and the nurse!:haha:) Will be missing half the school day so had to try and sort out lots of work for my class to do. Not so easy when it's only the second day back!:wacko:

Yay for starting!!!


----------



## michelle01

Hi Jenn & Want....not doing that great; tried a FRER last night, was almost stark white and today's digital..not pg AFTER I got a pg on it yesterday. So at this point, not really looking forward to my beta and ready to just move on from all this. It is too emotional and draining. Sorry to be such a downer, but cannot help after going through two cycles of this. At least after I got my negative this morning I am going to the gym today; haven't been there since ER and I need to go for my mental health! I know they told me not too till my beta, but I don't find that necessary now.

Good luck to everyone else in their 2WW!!!


----------



## jchic

Oh Michelle, please dont get discouraged....are you sure this is the negative? Anything different that you will do if it is?


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi ladies! I haven't been following this thread very much lately, partly because it's so hard to keep up (moves so fast!), and partly because I've been very stressed out with my recent FET, and reading about other people's stress/anxiety wasn't helping me stay mellow. 

BUT, I do want to share my good news...

This process does work!
 



Attached Files:







bfp.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## notoptimistic

oneof14 - I was on progesterone (crinone gel) and I had spotting the day before my beta and then AF the day of my beta. So, for me, the progesterone did not stop AF from coming. I know this isn't true for everyone, but for me, at least I'll know next time that not getting AF or spotting is a good sign.


----------



## michelle01

Thanks Jchic - I think that after a digital shows not pg, its pretty much over cause last cycle my first beta was at 60 and they told me it was low, well unfortunately that ended in a MC, now if the digital doesn't detect a pg, that means it is not even at 50 and beta is tomorrow. Also, the FRER is pretty much white with a small hint of a line...that doesn't give me much hope. And the wondfo strips still show a line, but it is getting lighter each day. So really cannot help but think its over.

Not sure I will do a third cycle; my DH said last night, we can just try again. But for me, I don't know if I can. It's too hard to decide at this point. I think its just whats meant to be honestly. I have a 3 year old son, so I am thankful everyday for him!!!


----------



## oneof14

DaisyQ said:


> Hi ladies! I haven't been following this thread very much lately, partly because it's so hard to keep up (moves so fast!), and partly because I've been very stressed out with my recent FET, and reading about other people's stress/anxiety wasn't helping me stay mellow.
> 
> BUT, I do want to share my good news...
> 
> This process does work!

DAISY!!! OMG!!! So exciting!!! I am so freaking happy for your I can scream!!


----------



## oneof14

Michelle, I feel sick for you, but how can you get a BFP yesterday and negative today? I still feel like there is hope, please dont give up!


----------



## GettingBroody

Daisy - I am thrilled for you!!! Fantastic news! Congratulations!! :dance:

Michelle - loads and loads of :hugs:


----------



## michelle01

Thanks One; the only thing I can think of is yesterday I still had residual hcg from the booster or it turned out to be a chemical?? I had a neg digi on Tuesday, a positive yesterday morning, and then a negative this morning. Makes no sense to me and I feel like I am getting AF, but due to the suppositories, it won't show till I stop them. It's hard not to give up, at least I am preparing for the bad news tomorrow and I am working from home so I won't be around anyone. And the fact having bad egg quality every time I just feel defeated. 

How are you feeling? I am really hoping things work out for you; you deserve this!!!


----------



## oneof14

I still have hope for you Michelle. AFM, I still feel like I am getting AF. I went to the dr yesterday to check my levels and they called to tell me that everything looks good, as far as progesterone, etc. I tested yesterday evening and got a BFN, I realize it was 4dp5dt, but I was hoping to see something. I am extremely bloated w/cramping on and off. I feel like im going see AF everytime I go to the BR.

I just dont feel positive, I am sorry to be such a debbie downer!


----------



## MoBaby

DaisyQ!! OMG!!! COngrats!!!!!!!!!

Michelle: :hugs: feel sad for you :( sooo sorry :(


----------



## DaisyQ

Michelle, :hugs: 

Thanks One, mobaby, broody. :cloud9:

One, it may be early yet. I didn't test until 8dp5dt... I think cramping is a good sign.


----------



## jchic

Michelle - Ugh, I am sorry. This is such an emotional journey and I hope whatever you decide brings you love and joy :)

Daisy - I have said this before but congrats sister!!! OH YEAH!!!!!!!

One - please stay positive. I have cramps too, so dont give up! Our beta is Tuesday, we can make it!


----------



## MrsC8776

GettingBroody said:


> Just finished my down-reg scan. All good and starting stimms tonight. :happydance: Back next Thursday to see how things are growing. Can't believe I'm finally at this stage! Seemed to take forever and arrive so quickly at the same time if that makes any sense?! :wacko: Just waiting for the pharmacist to go through the new injection with me now...

Yay for getting started tonight!! I hope it goes well.



Jenn76 said:


> *MrsC:* How's the MS now are you still feeling Blah? Not much longer till your scan, I agree two hours seems like a long time for them to be pushing on your uterus, I would think I'd have to pee in that time frame. LOL!

I'm hanging in there. it is so weird to feel sick all day long and never actually get sick. I'm not going to complain though. I hope you are doing well. 



oneof14 said:


> How are you feeling Jenn?? I did test yesterday when I got home from work. I really didnt expect a line, since I was only 4dp5dt, but I was hoping to see one anyway.
> 
> Not sure if I'm testing again. I honestly feel like I am getting AF, not crampy just bloated but feels like she's around the corner. Ugh, I am so nervous!!
> 
> Question, will I get AF when I am supposed to or will I have to wait until after the beta for them to tell me to stop all meds? IDK why I am being so pestimistic!

Please don't give up hope yet one. I know it is hard and for sanity reasons you feel it is the right thing to do but staying positive it important. Give it a few more days and maybe test again. When is AF suppose to be due?



michelle01 said:


> Hi Jenn & Want....not doing that great; tried a FRER last night, was almost stark white and today's digital..not pg AFTER I got a pg on it yesterday. So at this point, not really looking forward to my beta and ready to just move on from all this. It is too emotional and draining. Sorry to be such a downer, but cannot help after going through two cycles of this. At least after I got my negative this morning I am going to the gym today; haven't been there since ER and I need to go for my mental health! I know they told me not too till my beta, but I don't find that necessary now.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else in their 2WW!!!

:hugs: you are not being a downer so there is no need to apologize. If there is still a faint line of these tests please don't give up. I know your beta is tomorrow but that line could be darker tomorrow. Anything can happen. I don't know why the digital is being like that. Honestly I'd be tempted to curse them out and throw them all away. I'm really hoping it changes for you. What time is your beta tomorrow? Is it early morning?



DaisyQ said:


> Hi ladies! I haven't been following this thread very much lately, partly because it's so hard to keep up (moves so fast!), and partly because I've been very stressed out with my recent FET, and reading about other people's stress/anxiety wasn't helping me stay mellow.
> 
> BUT, I do want to share my good news...
> 
> This process does work!

Congrats Daisy!! :happydance: I can't wait to hear about your beta tomorrow!


----------



## drsquid

Daisy- yay!!! Congrats


----------



## michelle01

MrsC - Thank you! It is at 9:30 tomorrow morning, but I won't hear from them till the afternoon. I wish I could hold out some hope, but honestly, I am pretty sure it failed. Amazing how we know our bodies, especially after going through this once already.

Congrats Daisy!


----------



## oneof14

Michelle, :hugs:!


----------



## MrsC8776

michelle01 said:


> MrsC - Thank you! It is at 9:30 tomorrow morning, but I won't hear from them till the afternoon. I wish I could hold out some hope, but honestly, I am pretty sure it failed. Amazing how we know our bodies, especially after going through this once already.
> 
> Congrats Daisy!

I understand. You know your body and what is going on. I just try to hold on to the last big of hope. :hugs: I was asking about the time to see if you would know the results tomorrow. I hope something magical happens for you tomorrow.


----------



## Lindsay18

DaisyQ said:


> Hi ladies! I haven't been following this thread very much lately, partly because it's so hard to keep up (moves so fast!), and partly because I've been very stressed out with my recent FET, and reading about other people's stress/anxiety wasn't helping me stay mellow.
> 
> BUT, I do want to share my good news...
> 
> This process does work!

I knew it!!!! Yay!!! We are only a week apart xoxo!!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Michelle- I'm so sorry:(. Whatever you decide to do will be what's best for you. Really hoping that your beta surprises you, however. 

One- don't worry about cramping/ bloating. That doesn't mean it didn't work. I had cramping before my positive and like my nurse said- there's a lot going on in there!!


----------



## oneof14

Thanks Lindsay, it really not the cramping, its the bloating. My acupunturist said she'll work on that tomorrow.


----------



## Lindsay18

One- did you have a lot of follicles? Have you been gaining weight? Just curious because they told me to be cautious for OHSS. I doubt you have it. Just thought I'd mention.


----------



## wantbabysoon

michelle - I am praying that the beta brings a pleasant surprise for you. Fingers crossed.

jchic - Cramping is totally normal. Actually that was the only symptom I had and I felt as if AF was coming.

Likklegemz - Good luck for retrieval tomorrow!!

bubu - Good luck tomorrow. Will be thinking about you.

TTB - How was ER? Hopefully you are resting up.

haj - Yay for gender scan!! So exciting...

Phantom - good luck with your appointment.

Gettingbroody - Yay on getting started. Time will now fly and you will soon be looking at your BFP.

oneof14 - I think it's still too early. Fingers crossed for you!

DaisyQ - Congrats! When is your beta?

Lindsay - How are you feeling? So excited for you on Sunday. 

Sorry if I missed anyone.

AFM, I am feeling ok in general except some bloating, cramps off and on and constipation. I can't wait for the beta tomorrow so I can enjoy the long weekend!!


----------



## oneof14

Lindsay18 said:


> One- did you have a lot of follicles? Have you been gaining weight? Just curious because they told me to be cautious for OHSS. I doubt you have it. Just thought I'd mention.

No, I havent gained any weight and I dont really think I was at risk of OHSS with 8 follicles. The bloating just starting last night.


----------



## oneof14

Wantbaby - I cant wait to hear what your next beta is.


----------



## haj624

Jenn-Of course just like anyone else first and foremost I want healthy babies. i would love a boy and a girl but ill be happy with whatever.

Michelle-Thant happened to be. I got a positive in the day and a negative at night...the same day!! My hcg was just higher in the morning. The say your first urine of the day is the best, for me it was actually the second. My first beta was only 69 and im having twins!!!

Daisy-congrats!!! h&h 9 months!!!:baby::baby::baby:


----------



## jchic

I am alittle bloated too, that can be from the progesterone. DONT focus on anything else but 2 beautiful lines on the test you are going to take Tuesday (after your beta) :)

Want - thanks for the reassurance. This past week is just hard and I keep counting myself out because I dont have sore boobs or am not exhausted. I am just regular me, with cramps and some pinching like feelings sometimes in my abdomen.


----------



## Lindsay18

Want- so excited for Sunday!!! Tomorrow is your third beta already? That's awesome!!! Can't wait to see what it is!!

One- that's good then. Hopefully it's just your body's way of telling you it worked!!!


----------



## haj624

jchic throughout my whole pregnancy i have not had sore boobs....once in a blue moon my nipples will be slightly sensitive and honestly exhaustion didnt hit me till the second trimester!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Jchickie, those are your babies pinching you. :thumbup: really!


----------



## DaisyQ

wantbabysoon said:


> michelle - I am praying that the beta brings a pleasant surprise for you. Fingers crossed.
> 
> jchic - Cramping is totally normal. Actually that was the only symptom I had and I felt as if AF was coming.
> 
> Likklegemz - Good luck for retrieval tomorrow!!
> 
> bubu - Good luck tomorrow. Will be thinking about you.
> 
> TTB - How was ER? Hopefully you are resting up.
> 
> haj - Yay for gender scan!! So exciting...
> 
> Phantom - good luck with your appointment.
> 
> Gettingbroody - Yay on getting started. Time will now fly and you will soon be looking at your BFP.
> 
> oneof14 - I think it's still too early. Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> DaisyQ - Congrats! When is your beta?
> 
> Lindsay - How are you feeling? So excited for you on Sunday.
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone.
> 
> AFM, I am feeling ok in general except some bloating, cramps off and on and constipation. I can't wait for the beta tomorrow so I can enjoy the long weekend!!

My beta is tomorrow... Same as you!!


----------



## jchic

Thanks Haj and Daisy!


----------



## Lindsay18

J- all the worrying will be worth it when you get your call on Tuesday saying "YOU'RE PREGNANT!!!" :)


----------



## GettingBroody

Yikes, menopur stings!!! :growlmad:


----------



## DaisyQ

Let it sit a while, after you've mixed it....


----------



## MoBaby

Gettingbroody: yes it does!! I start it Monday :(


----------



## Likklegemz

Evening all, sorry I haven't read everyone's post bit of a wreck at the moment!

Well I'm just under 10 hours to egg collection and im a bit of a wreck! How did you all cope? Maybe it's because it's our first attempt that's making it worse, or it could be our bad experiences in other departments that's making it worse. I'm not really sure but I think I'm trying to normalise the whole process of IVF if that makes sense! I said before to DH if we'd be able to get pregnant in the 'normal' way I'd have a pamper session before sex, legs, hair etc so that's what I've been doing this evening!


----------



## Stinas

WOW I missed out on a lot the past 2 days of being MIA! 

bubumaci - :happydance: Sooo happy all 3 survived the thaw!!!

jchic - I had cramps a couple days after transfer.

MoBaby - :happydance:

Michelle - :hugs: Dont give up until your beta!

One - Dont focus on the grade of the embryos.....I had a perfect hatching one and it didnt work out, so you just never know. I feel like the ones that are graded lower usually seem to bring more BFP's. 
I wouldnt suggest testing anymore lol I did the same as you, tested super early just to get upset. Its very rare to see a BFP at 4dp5dt. You will start AF a few days after stopping progesterone.....mine started about 4 days later. 

TTB - :happydance:

Likklegemz - :happydance: Good luck!

Tella - Hi!

hiccups - I stimmed for around 10-12 days and I did need more meds than I originally got.....but my doc provided me with the meds(thank god!), so I am not sure if I would have needed to order more or not. I did need to order more PIO, which I ended up not needing, the nurse told me I would need more. 

GettingBroody - Yay for starting stims!!!...not soooo yay for school lol I felt like stimming went by super fast! Its after ET that takes forever!

DaisyQ - YAY CONGRATS!!!!!! :happydance:

wantbabysoon - :happydance:


Hope everyone I missed is doing well!!! 
Had a little semi relaxing day yesterday with DH at the casino. Lost, but whatever, its been a longgg time since I went down with him alone, so it was a nice mini getaway. Back to work tonight lol


----------



## Lindsay18

Likkle- i definitely was freaking before my retrieval. It's such a mentally trying process. Don't worry- id be concerned if you were cool, calm and collected haha. Best of luck tomorrow. Xoxo

Stinas- Glad you're back!! Missed ya:). So happy you had fun in AC(assuming that's where you were??) you needed to get away for a little!


----------



## Stinas

Lindsay - Yes, thats where we were lol DH is a gambler so he is there pretty often, but I have not gone(or have wanted to go) for a longggg time. Last time we did go we were not alone, so it was nice to just be together. It was a quickie trip, but better than nothing. We stayed at the Water Club in the Borgata, but went over to Harras to go to that pool party thing....HOLY PACKED. Super glad we left when we did. Its going to be madness down there this weekend.


----------



## Lindsay18

Omg I know. It's so crazy there!!! My parents stayed at the new resort- Revel. They said it's gorgeous!!! Glad you decided to go! It's a fun trip once in a blue moon.


----------



## Stinas

I didnt get to go see the new one, but DH did. It is nice to go once and a while.....but DH is a gambler, so its not always fun for me just sitting at the tables allllll night long. lol


----------



## Jenn76

Michelle: :hugs: I'm so sorry to hear this :cry: don't give up third time is the charm. I believe this will happen for you. You conceived your son naturally right? If I remember correctly your issue is your tubes from having them tied right? So IVF should work for you. Next time it will be your time.

One: I have heard of many ladies getting their AF while still on the meds waiting for beta so it can happen but your cycle would be delayed from your normal cycle time since they over powered your last cycle. Let's hope it doesn't come and those cramps are just implantation cramps. I think it's kind of early for AF to be showing. It's still early for a positive maybe tomorrow or Sat. FX this cycle works for you.

DaisyQ: :happydance: congrats on getting your BFP hope you have a healthy and happy 9 months.

Want: Good luck tomorrow with you beta. 

Likklegemz: sounds like a great way to spend your evening you deserve to pamper yourself. Tomorrow will go great so don't stress.


----------



## jchic

Stinas- welcome back! Youre getting close for your FET now, this is exciting!


----------



## almosthere

oh wonderful news daisy-congrats!!

Michelle-tests are funny sometimes-lets keep hope for tomorrows beta results!!

AFM the nurse told me to continue my 5units of lupron & my 150miu of follistim...then my next apt is on Sunday...she is not givingm e estimated ER and ET dates, but I am hoping that they will tell me to trigger by memorial day!!!


----------



## almosthere

and welcome back stinas!!


----------



## MrsC8776

wantbabysoon said:


> AFM, I am feeling ok in general except some bloating, cramps off and on and constipation. I can't wait for the beta tomorrow so I can enjoy the long weekend!!

Good luck tomorrow! I can't wait to hear your next set of numbers. 



Likklegemz said:


> Evening all, sorry I haven't read everyone's post bit of a wreck at the moment!
> 
> Well I'm just under 10 hours to egg collection and im a bit of a wreck! How did you all cope? Maybe it's because it's our first attempt that's making it worse, or it could be our bad experiences in other departments that's making it worse. I'm not really sure but I think I'm trying to normalise the whole process of IVF if that makes sense! I said before to DH if we'd be able to get pregnant in the 'normal' way I'd have a pamper session before sex, legs, hair etc so that's what I've been doing this evening!

Everything will go great. I look forward to your report. Get lots of rest afterwards. 



Stinas said:


> Hope everyone I missed is doing well!!!
> Had a little semi relaxing day yesterday with DH at the casino. Lost, but whatever, its been a longgg time since I went down with him alone, so it was a nice mini getaway. Back to work tonight lol

I'm glad you were able to get away for a few days. We had to cancel our Hawaii vacation a few weeks ago. I'm hoping we can get away for a weekend soon. 

TTB~ I hope ER went well. I look forward to your report. 

MissAnnabelle~ Are you still starting stims tomorrow? 

Never2late and ash~ How are you ladies doing? 

Good luck on the betas tomorrow ladies!


----------



## Lulu 07

Broody ~ Yaaay for starting stims!! Why do they make you wait so long to check follies? I go in day 4 of stims for my 1st ultrasound. I would think they have you go in sooner just in case they need to adjust meds. I hated the menopur too. That's the only one I always hesitated before injecting myself with. Good luck with it all!!

Almost ~ That's a great # of follies and they are at a good size. Looking forward to updates!

One ~ Your symptoms sound promising and you're testing super early so don't stress about the bfn. I have a good feeling for you!! As for AF, I didn't get mine until after I stopped the PIO (I think it was 3 days later).

Michelle ~ I'm so sorry :hugs: but I still have hope for you.

DaisyQ ~ CONGRATS!! H&H 9 months! can't wait for your beta tomorrow!

Want ~ FX for a good high beta tomorrow! Will be waiting for your update!

jchic ~ cramps and pinching like feeling are very good symptoms to have. I have good feeling for you!!

MoBaby ~ What stim day are you?

Likkle ~ I was a nervous wreck before EC too. I had never been put under before and I wasn't sure how I would react to the anesthesia but it was the easiest thing in this whole IVF process for me. Are they putting you under or will you just be taking pain meds prior to procedure?

Stinas ~ I'm glad you were able to enjoy some time with your DH. I'm overdue for little getaway as well especially with all this stress of IVF.

AFM ~ Today we bought our gonal-f and menopur from a local lady who had left over meds from her successful cycle. We ended up saving about $1500 which made me really happy since it's all out of pocket for us. I will be using the same meds but this time RE is not going to back off if I'm making too many follicles like he did last cycle. Also, he's not going to have me trigger until most follicles are past 18mm in size. I have been taking CoQ10 and I started drinking the Naked green machine juice to improve egg quality so I guess we'll see how that works. I can't wait to start stims on Sunday.:happydance:


----------



## almosthere

yay for starting stims sunday lulu!


----------



## Lindsay18

Lulu- sounds awesome! Just out of curiosity how many follicles did you have when they backed off?


----------



## Lulu 07

I had over 30 follicles and he coasted me to get only the bigger ones to continue growing but when he did that they all slowed down together so it din't make a difference other than making me stim for longer.


----------



## Lindsay18

Ohhh ok I see. That's good that he's not going to back off. I had over 40 so I know how bloated you must have been!!!


----------



## Lulu 07

I was so bloated I could barely walk and sitting down was horrible too. I had over 30 measurable follicles and I had a lot more that he didn't measure. He retrieved 34 that were all big enough to be mature but only 5 were. If i had to guess i would say I actually had about 50 follies in there if not more. I hope I get less this time but more mature ones.


----------



## Lindsay18

That would be perfect. I'm sure they learned a lot from your last cycle!!! good luck!!!


----------



## almosthere

oh wow-that is a lot of follicles-I don't have half as many-only 13....is this bad? now I am nervous...


----------



## Lindsay18

No not at all!!! We aren't the normal ones haha. It's not about how many as to how big they are getting and how they're progressing. don't worry!!!


----------



## Lulu 07

Almost ~ I would prefer to have 13 rather than what I had. My RE was aiming at getting somewhere between 10-15 follicles. So you are the normal one here.. Lol!


----------



## almosthere

LOL I feel like the more the better! Sorry to hear you were both so bloated and uncomfortable after ER! Hope it works for you lulu!

I will be happy if some more follies are found-but most important, that on sunday-they tell me they are growing growing growing!!!! =) GN ladies!


----------



## Jenn76

Lulu: yeah for getting started on Stims :happydance: Wow I was surprised to hear you had 34 eggs and only 5 were mature. Glad to hear your RE isn't going to coast you this time. Stock up on Gatorade with all those follies. 

Almost: I had 4 eggs and got my BFP so it is definitely quality over quantity. So don't fret you will be fine.


----------



## MoBaby

LuLu: I guess I am technically day 2 since the Lupron is being used as a stim instead of a suppression med. Tomorrow I start gonal F, but I dont get a scan until Wednesday after 4 days of gonal F and 2 days of Menopur :( I would like one sooner, but they know what they are doing!! I do have some bloodwork in between.


----------



## Lulu 07

Jenn ~ RE was really surprised with the maturity as well. I will really have to stock up on the Gatorade if he's gonna push it even more. 

Mobaby ~ Yaaay for cycle buddies! I also have my first scan on Wednesday which will be day 4 of stims for me.


----------



## MoBaby

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BFPS!! Here we come!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TTB

Just popping in after my EC, they got 6 eggs. Should find out soon how many are mature.

Will catch up a bit later, going to rest up a bit :)


----------



## MrsC8776

Lulu 07 said:


> Broody ~ Yaaay for starting stims!! Why do they make you wait so long to check follies? I go in day 4 of stims for my 1st ultrasound. I would think they have you go in sooner just in case they need to adjust meds. I hated the menopur too. That's the only one I always hesitated before injecting myself with. Good luck with it all!!
> 
> Almost ~ That's a great # of follies and they are at a good size. Looking forward to updates!
> 
> One ~ Your symptoms sound promising and you're testing super early so don't stress about the bfn. I have a good feeling for you!! As for AF, I didn't get mine until after I stopped the PIO (I think it was 3 days later).
> 
> Michelle ~ I'm so sorry :hugs: but I still have hope for you.
> 
> DaisyQ ~ CONGRATS!! H&H 9 months! can't wait for your beta tomorrow!
> 
> Want ~ FX for a good high beta tomorrow! Will be waiting for your update!
> 
> jchic ~ cramps and pinching like feeling are very good symptoms to have. I have good feeling for you!!
> 
> MoBaby ~ What stim day are you?
> 
> Likkle ~ I was a nervous wreck before EC too. I had never been put under before and I wasn't sure how I would react to the anesthesia but it was the easiest thing in this whole IVF process for me. Are they putting you under or will you just be taking pain meds prior to procedure?
> 
> Stinas ~ I'm glad you were able to enjoy some time with your DH. I'm overdue for little getaway as well especially with all this stress of IVF.
> 
> AFM ~ Today we bought our gonal-f and menopur from a local lady who had left over meds from her successful cycle. We ended up saving about $1500 which made me really happy since it's all out of pocket for us. I will be using the same meds but this time RE is not going to back off if I'm making too many follicles like he did last cycle. Also, he's not going to have me trigger until most follicles are past 18mm in size. I have been taking CoQ10 and I started drinking the Naked green machine juice to improve egg quality so I guess we'll see how that works. I can't wait to start stims on Sunday.:happydance:

Great job on saving money on the meds! I'm glad they are changing things a bit for you. Sounds like things will go great! 



TTB said:


> Just popping in after my EC, they got 6 eggs. Should find out soon how many are mature.
> 
> Will catch up a bit later, going to rest up a bit :)

Wonderful news! :happydance: Can't wait to hear tomorrows report.


----------



## azlissie

Hello ladies! I've been reading everyone's posts but haven't felt like jumping in for a few days. For some reason I'm taking the failure of the FET worse than the fresh cycle and I've been completely bummed. 

I had a question for the ladies here who've had more than 1 round of IVF - did you stay with your original RE or did you switch to someone else? I've been feeling frustrated with my RE as I feel like the plans aren't individualized enough and they haven't really tailored anything - meds, # of days stimming, anything - to my personal needs. I have been thinking about setting up a consultation with the only other RE in town but then I wonder if I should stick with my current guy because I've been seeing him over a year and he knows my history already. Do any of you have any advice about switching or staying?

Michelle, I really hope you get some good news with your beta tomorrow - fingers crossed!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Congratulations Daisy!!!

Good luck tomorrow Michelle!

Hi everyone!


----------



## DaisyQ

azlissie said:


> Hello ladies! I've been reading everyone's posts but haven't felt like jumping in for a few days. For some reason I'm taking the failure of the FET worse than the fresh cycle and I've been completely bummed.
> 
> I had a question for the ladies here who've had more than 1 round of IVF - did you stay with your original RE or did you switch to someone else? I've been feeling frustrated with my RE as I feel like the plans aren't individualized enough and they haven't really tailored anything - meds, # of days stimming, anything - to my personal needs. I have been thinking about setting up a consultation with the only other RE in town but then I wonder if I should stick with my current guy because I've been seeing him over a year and he knows my history already. Do any of you have any advice about switching or staying?
> 
> Michelle, I really hope you get some good news with your beta tomorrow - fingers crossed!


Azlizzie, sorry you are feeling this way. You have to do whatever you personally are comfortable with, but I switched REs for the very same reasons you described. I did 2 IUIs with my first RE, and was starting my first IVF with him, but I too felt like he wasn't individualizing my care, and was putting me on a standard protocol he puts all women in my age bracket on. It's a GOOD thing I switched, because as it turns out that was the WRONG protocol for me. He was going to put me on the long lupron protocol. I had already started BCP and was due to start lupron injections soon when I switched. My new RE did an antral follicle count (something my old RE did not), and she also tested my AMH levels (something else my old RE did not), and determined that based on those two things, I may not be a great responder. Given that, she decided that the lupron would way over surpress me. So she switched me to an antagonist protocol (follistim or gonal, plus menopur, plus ganirelix). I stimmed for about a week, and then we ended up having to convert the cycle to IUI because my follicles were growing in a really scattered pattern (a few leads at 16, with others farther behind at 11-13, and others less than 10). My doctor felt that if we moved forward with ER, we'd only get 3-4 mature eggs. She also felt that using BCP on me was a mistake, because it probably oversurpressed me as well, and decided that for our next try, we'd use estrogen priming. 

Anyway, the moral of the story is that my new doctor seems very knowledgable, and is absolutely tailoring my care to ME. She's taking what we've learned from past cycles, and using that to change/modify my treatment. She is also open to my questions and even my suggestions, where my old RE was kind of arrogant and dismissive.

It sucks that there are only 2 REs in your town, but I would REALLY consider at least a phone consult with the other one. Are there other, bigger towns/cities nearby that you would consider traveling to?

Once I decided we were doing IVF, another huge factor in making a switch is that I wanted to pick the place with the highest SART success rates. My first clinic had a ~43% success rate for the 35 and under age bracket, and my current clinic has a 69% success rate for the same age bracket. That, combined with my gut feeling that I liked the new RE better, made the decision a no brainer. If I was going to do IVF, I didn't want to have to do multiple cycles if it could at all be avoided. I'm so glad I made the switch!!


----------



## TTB

GettingBroody - yay for stimming, it will go so quick and you will being at EC before you know it!

almostthere - that sounds like a good number and size of follicles

oneof14 - I felt like I was getting AF too right before I got my BFP, hope you get your BFP soon!

michelle01 - sorry about the tests, wishing you so much luck with your beta tomorrow! Pease try to remain positive, even if it doesn't happen this time around I'm sure it will happen. There are things you can do to try and improve egg quality, try not to give up hope. Take some off the whole ttc thing if you need, it can do wonders for your outlook

DaisyQ - huge congrats! So excited for you!! Good luck for your beta tomorrow

wantbabysoon - thanks for asking, ER went pretty well, a bit of discomfort but nothing I can't handle :) Good luck with your beta tomorrow, can't wait to hear how you go :)

jchic - pinching is a good sign :)

Likklegemz - good luck for ER today, it is hard to cope with the whole ivf process :hugs: I understand what you mean about the pamper process, I got to ER and realized I forgot to shave my legs :o I was horrified, lucky I had a female doc this time

Stinas - sounds like you had a nice break, lucky thing :)

Lulu - awesome you got to save some money, nice work. Are they giving you a lower dose than last time?

azlissie - I stayed with my FS for all cycles, after each failed cycle he has taken steps to try and improve the result and also been running lots of tests, he is very knowledgable and I trust that he knows what he is talking about. With that being said, if he wasn't running tests and changing things up I would definitely be looking for a new FS. It is important to be comfortable with your FS, so if your not what is he harm in getting a second opinion

AFM - ER went well, a bit of discomfort afterwards but the hot water bottle is doing wonders for that :) Waiting to hear How many eggs were mature and how many fertilized. Today I found out my clinic is doing a 4 day transfer, they said they are having better results with day 4 transfers as opposed to day 5 and getting better results when freezing on day 4. Has anyone heard of this or having a day 4 transfer? I always had day 5 transfers in the past (because day 4 ET fell on a day they didn't do them) and have only heard of people have day 3 or 5.


----------



## Lulu 07

TTB ~ Yaaay for 6 follies! Praying that they're all mature and you get a great fertilization report. As for the dosing, he's giving me a slightly lower dose on the gonal-f (112.5 as opposed to 150) but everything else is staying the same and he's going to let me stim for as long as I need to get most follies over 18mm before trigger.


----------



## Likklegemz

Girls quick one still groggy egg collection was ok! We got 9 eggs!!


----------



## Jenn76

TTB said:


> Just popping in after my EC, they got 6 eggs. Should find out soon how many are mature.
> 
> Will catch up a bit later, going to rest up a bit :)

:happydance:Yeah TTB! 6 is great news! I've never heard of 4 day transfers, but if your clinic is having success with that then I would trust them. I can tell you that my day 1 to 3 daily reports from the embryologist all mine were at the same amount of cells and on day 4 all three were at different levels. The two that were ahead stayed that way until day 5 and became blasts. So had I had a 4 day transfer I still would have gone with the same two and maybe getting them back in their natural environment would be good. 



azlissie said:


> Hello ladies! I've been reading everyone's posts but haven't felt like jumping in for a few days. For some reason I'm taking the failure of the FET worse than the fresh cycle and I've been completely bummed.
> 
> I had a question for the ladies here who've had more than 1 round of IVF - did you stay with your original RE or did you switch to someone else? I've been feeling frustrated with my RE as I feel like the plans aren't individualized enough and they haven't really tailored anything - meds, # of days stimming, anything - to my personal needs. I have been thinking about setting up a consultation with the only other RE in town but then I wonder if I should stick with my current guy because I've been seeing him over a year and he knows my history already. Do any of you have any advice about switching or staying?
> 
> Michelle, I really hope you get some good news with your beta tomorrow - fingers crossed!

:hugs: Azlissie sorry you are feeling down. My clinic does the same protocol with everyone just different doses. They feel it works so they are sticking with it. They do have a 73% success rate for under 35 so I didn't question it. It worked for me so I guess I am lucky. I know a girl that has had two unsuccessful cycles there and I'm sure she needs a protocol change but I am not sure what they will do for her. We only have one clinic here so not many options. I guess you need to go with your gut.


----------



## Lindsay18

Yay for everyone who had their ER!!! Rest up and can't wait to hear an update!!
Good luck to everyone who is having another beta today or the first beta :)

TTB- I have never heard of a 4 day transfer, however my clinic does 6 day transfers which no one seems to hear of either (except Jchic and Daisy and anyone else that goes there). They say that they find them the most successful. So I would just trust that they know what they're talking about, but if you're uncomfortable definitely have a talk with them!! Best of luck!!!


----------



## 4everyoung

Hi all--just sending out sticky vibes to all of you who are in that realm of your journey (or who will be soon). 

I'm "enjoying" a robust visit from AF...talking with my ER today and starting up with a new, more aggressive protocol next week!

Best to all! Stacy


----------



## Lindsay18

Yay, Stacy!!! Excited your on the path to your next cycle:)


----------



## jchic

So I have decided that I am not going to test....its just way more than I can handle and after weighing the pros and cons, I am going to wait for the phone call on Tuesday from my nurse. I checked and she is in on Tuesday, which most likely means she will be calling me. I trust her, and I think its best for me to get the news over the phone than to possibly stare at a stark white test. If the news is good, well then I will pee on a stick as my souvenir. I am trying to be realistic and prepare myself either way for the outcome. If its positive, great! If not, then we will meet with our RE, go ahead with the FET and go from there. Its hard to think this may have not worked....its brutal to even think about. I have been having the cramping still on and off, but now it feels more like period cramps I think.....or gas. I cant freaking tell which is SO annoying! It took me forever to poop (sorry tmi) yesterday and this AM I cant go. Had a cup of decaf to see if that helps move things along, but no dice so far. I cant tell the difference between gas and sharp cramps so I guess I am kind of screwed there, LOL. 
This weekend we have nothing planned except laying out by the pool, lunch on Sunday and dinner. Should be relaxing for the most part anyway. Tuesday cannot come fast enough!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Good decision, Jess:) don't stress! All of those "symptoms" can be a really good sign. Even now after I got my BFP, I'm still having cramping (like AF cramps) and no other symptoms (I am constipated too tmi lol). No other symptoms AT ALL. Like I told you, nothing you can do at this time- out of your hands, but I have a really good feeling. Such a stressful time- I feel so bad you're so worried:(. Can't help it though- we all know haha. 
Thinking of you!!! Xoxo


----------



## jchic

Thanks Linds :)


----------



## wantbabysoon

So ladies, I am at work after my blood test this morning....... Now waiting for the phone call........ It seems like in this TTC journey the only thing constant for all of us is WAITING!!!!!!!!!!!!! I really want the beta to go up so I can relax until the ultrasound.


----------



## MoBaby

Good luck!!! Waiting is the worst part!!! I'm sure it's gonna be awesome :)


----------



## oneof14

Jess, I'm with you, not testing either. Also have the same popping problem!! I too am drinking some decaf to try and help. MTuesday will be here soon enough.


----------



## DaisyQ

Beta is in.. 89.9. Next beta will be on Sunday..


----------



## jchic

wantababy - when do they usually call? I am sure your beta rose! WOOHOO! I am excited for you :) Try and relax a bit once you get the call! When is your scan?

One - UGH. I drank decaf too and it helped, I finally went but it is (TMI, here) not normal! I have pooped a weird color for the past 2 days and I have peed like 6 times in the past 2 hours. Brutal. 

I am glad you arent testing. Tuesday is almost here! Stay positive with me!

DQ - yay!


----------



## wantbabysoon

jchic said:


> wantababy - when do they usually call? I am sure your beta rose! WOOHOO! I am excited for you :) Try and relax a bit once you get the call! When is your scan?
> 
> One - UGH. I drank decaf too and it helped, I finally went but it is (TMI, here) not normal! I have pooped a weird color for the past 2 days and I have peed like 6 times in the past 2 hours. Brutal.
> 
> I am glad you arent testing. Tuesday is almost here! Stay positive with me!
> 
> DQ - yay!

They usually call within few hours. If everything goes well today, scan will be the week of Sept 17th.


----------



## Lindsay18

wantbabysoon said:


> So ladies, I am at work after my blood test this morning....... Now waiting for the phone call........ It seems like in this TTC journey the only thing constant for all of us is WAITING!!!!!!!!!!!!! I really want the beta to go up so I can relax until the ultrasound.

Waiting is all we do right?!! Your beta will definitely go up!!! Fingers crossed:)



oneof14 said:


> Jess, I'm with you, not testing either. Also have the same popping problem!! I too am drinking some decaf to try and help. MTuesday will be here soon enough.

I'm with you both on the TMI constipated issue. Soooo annoying!!! My mom bought me prunes today. Hahaha!!



DaisyQ said:


> Beta is in.. 89.9. Next beta will be on Sunday..

Yay!!! That's a great Beta! Come in early for your Sunday beta so I can see you when I get my ultrasound:)


----------



## Likklegemz

Wantababysoon I know what you mean fed up with waiting for phone calls, appointments etc! Other than that how you doing?

Lindsay how you doing? Still getting cramping?

Quick question was you bloated after egg collection? Very uncomfortable at the moment 

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## jchic

Likkle - yes! I was bloated for sure! Eat salty foods, drink gatorade and lots of water!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Hello ladies,
I finally heard back ... My beta went up to 220 ........ I am so relieved!!


----------



## jchic

Wantababy - YAY!!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Likklegemz said:


> Wantababysoon I know what you mean fed up with waiting for phone calls, appointments etc! Other than that how you doing?
> 
> Lindsay how you doing? Still getting cramping?
> 
> Quick question was you bloated after egg collection? Very uncomfortable at the moment
> 
> Hi to everyone else.

Hey!! I'm good. Still cramping but doesn't seem to be as often. As far as bloating- yep I was there. Like Jess said- lots of Gatorade and salty foods. That will definitely help!!



wantbabysoon said:


> Hello ladies,
> I finally heard back ... My beta went up to 220 ........ I am so relieved!!

Yay Want!!! I knew it would. Now relax until your ultrasound in a couple weeks:)


----------



## Likklegemz

Wantababysoon I know what you mean fed up with waiting for phone calls, appointments etc! Other than that how you doing?

Lindsay how you doing? Still getting cramping?

Quick question was you bloated after egg collection? Very uncomfortable at the moment 

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## wantbabysoon

Likklegemz - Yes bloating is pretty common after ER. Try to drink lots of gatorade and also watch your weight everyday to be on the safe side for OHSS.


----------



## wantbabysoon

DaisyQ said:


> Beta is in.. 89.9. Next beta will be on Sunday..

Yay!


----------



## DaisyQ

Wantbabysoon, yay!!! :dance:


----------



## Phantom710

I'm supposed to start meds today, just waiting for the "okay" from the Fertility Center. I hate waiting.


----------



## Likklegemz

What's gatorade?


----------



## wantbabysoon

Likklegemz said:


> What's gatorade?

Oh it's an energy drink available here in the States.. I didnt realize you were in UK.. Baiscally any drink high in electrolytes, coconut water is also supposed to be beneficial.


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lindsay18 said:


> Likklegemz said:
> 
> 
> Wantababysoon I know what you mean fed up with waiting for phone calls, appointments etc! Other than that how you doing?
> 
> Lindsay how you doing? Still getting cramping?
> 
> Quick question was you bloated after egg collection? Very uncomfortable at the moment
> 
> Hi to everyone else.
> 
> Hey!! I'm good. Still cramping but doesn't seem to be as often. As far as bloating- yep I was there. Like Jess said- lots of Gatorade and salty foods. That will definitely help!!
> 
> 
> 
> wantbabysoon said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> I finally heard back ... My beta went up to 220 ........ I am so relieved!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yay Want!!! I knew it would. Now relax until your ultrasound in a couple weeks:)Click to expand...

Thanks Lindsay! I don't know why I was so worried..... I am so excited for you for your appointment on Sunday!! Keep us updated... My scan is scheduled for Sept 17th. :)


----------



## jchic

Likkle - its a drink here in the US, sorry about that. Ok just like wantababy said, get anything that has alot of electrolytes in it!

Phantom - good luck and hope you get that call soon!


----------



## hiccups

Hi all, congrats to the BFP and GL to those in the ttw.

Has any one heard from Michelle yet?


----------



## Likklegemz

Thanks guys! I'll do some google searches to see if there's anything similar here in the UK


----------



## MrsC8776

Likklegemz said:


> Girls quick one still groggy egg collection was ok! We got 9 eggs!!

Great report from your ER! 



4everyoung said:


> Hi all--just sending out sticky vibes to all of you who are in that realm of your journey (or who will be soon).
> 
> I'm "enjoying" a robust visit from AF...talking with my ER today and starting up with a new, more aggressive protocol next week!
> 
> Best to all! Stacy

I'm glad you are getting started again! 



jchic said:


> So I have decided that I am not going to test....its just way more than I can handle and after weighing the pros and cons, I am going to wait for the phone call on Tuesday from my nurse. I checked and she is in on Tuesday, which most likely means she will be calling me. I trust her, and I think its best for me to get the news over the phone than to possibly stare at a stark white test. If the news is good, well then I will pee on a stick as my souvenir. I am trying to be realistic and prepare myself either way for the outcome. If its positive, great! If not, then we will meet with our RE, go ahead with the FET and go from there. Its hard to think this may have not worked....its brutal to even think about. I have been having the cramping still on and off, but now it feels more like period cramps I think.....or gas. I cant freaking tell which is SO annoying! It took me forever to poop (sorry tmi) yesterday and this AM I cant go. Had a cup of decaf to see if that helps move things along, but no dice so far. I cant tell the difference between gas and sharp cramps so I guess I am kind of screwed there, LOL.
> This weekend we have nothing planned except laying out by the pool, lunch on Sunday and dinner. Should be relaxing for the most part anyway. Tuesday cannot come fast enough!!!

I think not testing can be a good idea. You have to do what is right for you and your peace of mind. 



DaisyQ said:


> Beta is in.. 89.9. Next beta will be on Sunday..

Great beta! 



wantbabysoon said:


> Hello ladies,
> I finally heard back ... My beta went up to 220 ........ I am so relieved!!

I knew it would double for you! 



Phantom710 said:


> I'm supposed to start meds today, just waiting for the "okay" from the Fertility Center. I hate waiting.

Fx you can get the go ahead.

Michelle~ Thinking of you!


----------



## never2late70

Michelle: :hugs:


----------



## michelle01

As expected, another failed cycle; beta came back at 5, so they are making me go back on Sunday to make sure it is not an ectopic pg and my level drops to 0. And have a consult setup for 9/17, however, not sure when/if we will do another round. My insurance will cover 2 more if we want to try. I am glad I tested because I was prepared for the outcome.

Good luck One and Jchic....hope you get your BFP on Tuesday!


----------



## hiccups

So sorry Michelle


----------



## jchic

Oh Michelle :hugs:

I am so sorry. Will you be discussing with the RE what they think the issue was/is? I think when you choose to move forward with another round is completely something you need to decide. Its great that your insurance covers 2 more cycles! I dont even think you will need 2 more. All my love


----------



## wantbabysoon

So sorry Michelle.


----------



## bubumaci

Michelle ... :hugs: more than words can say!! :(

Daisy ... :hugs: I am thrilled for you! :happydance:

AFM - we transferred three embyros. At the time the photos were taken, 3 hours before transfer, we had one Blast (yaaay!!) one Morula and one in the stage before Morula. By the transfer, we had two nice Morulas and Blast was still a Blast.

So... now we just wait. First blood test is next week Thursday and then the second on Monday (as we fly back from Budapest on the Sunday) ... :dust::dust::dust: please implant and stick, little ones xxx


----------



## drsquid

Michelle- im so sorry. 

Daisy and wanna- yay 

I think lucozade is the same thing as gatorade


----------



## wantbabysoon

bubumaci said:


> Michelle ... :hugs: more than words can say!! :(
> 
> Daisy ... :hugs: I am thrilled for you! :happydance:
> 
> AFM - we transferred three embyros. At the time the photos were taken, 3 hours before transfer, we had one Blast (yaaay!!) one Morula and one in the stage before Morula. By the transfer, we had two nice Morulas and Blast was still a Blast.
> 
> So... now we just wait. First blood test is next week Thursday and then the second on Monday (as we fly back from Budapest on the Sunday) ... :dust::dust::dust: please implant and stick, little ones xxx

Praying for a wonderful BFP for you!!


----------



## jchic

Bubu - Praying hard that those little embies stick, stick, stick!!!!! This is youre BFP I feel it!


----------



## bubumaci

Thank you Ladies! J - I so hope you're right! :) :hugs:


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi all

Thanks for the tip! Gatorade is available here in the UK I can get it from Asda apparently so I'll get some tomorrow!

Bubumaci I'm praying they stick! Big baby dust is hopefully on its way to you as we speak! I love Budapest - I lived there for over a year, I know lots of places were you can relax and pamper yourself! Let me know if you want any information! :) I'd definitely recommend the Szechenyi Baths and Pool - lovely and relaxing! :)

Michelle - am so sorry that this cycle didn't work. Big hugs sweetie x x x


----------



## bubumaci

Thanks Likkle - but I won't have any time for relaxation :) It's a family get-together (my Grandma turns 100 on the 8th, so we fly over on the 7th and back on the 9th). I love Budapest too (my family is from there :) ) - did you manage to learn any Hungarian?

Oh - and re the bloating : I actually had bloating pretty much until the day of or the day after the transfer. Mornings would be OK, but during the day and to the evening, I would really swell up and sitting was quite uncomfortable. xxx


----------



## DaisyQ

:hug: Michelle


----------



## MrsC8776

michelle~ :hugs: I'm so sorry. 

bubu~ congrats on being PUPO!


----------



## DaisyQ

Woohoo Bubu! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## oneof14

Michelle, I'm a so sorry :hugs:

Daisy, awesome beta!!! :happydance:

Bubu, yay on your 3 little embies! Grow babies!

Want, great beta!!

Likkle, congrats on the 9 eggs. Looking forward to hearing the Fert report.


----------



## MoBaby

bubu!!! yippie!!!
michelle I am sooooo sorry :(
Want: GREAT beta!!!! YAY!
DaisyQ: What a great beta!!! YIPPIE!!


----------



## GettingBroody

*Lulu* - dunno why they don't want to see me earlier, there was no mention of it...:wacko: That's great that you've managed to save money on the meds:thumbup: I really hope this adjusted protocol does the trick for you! 

*TTB* - Congrats on your 6 eggs! Hope they're all nice and mature! Haven't heard of 4 day transfer either but whatever works!:thumbup:

*Az* - it's completely natural to feel down, take time to pamper yourself :hugs: As regards FS, there is only one in my city and the nearest after that is hours away so changing won't be an option for me...

*Likkle* - Congrats on your 9 eggs! Looking forward to your update! You can also take Lucozade Sport for OHSS and I presume Powerade and all those types of drinks... (I know there are lots more I just can't think of their names:dohh:)

*4Ever* - sorry AF is making her presence felt :hugs: Yay for moving on - hope there's a lovely bfp waiting for you this time!

*Jchic & One* - nearly there! :dust: Stay positive!!!:flower:

*WantBaby* - Woohoooooo! Great beta! :dance:

*DaisyQ* - Yaaaaay! Congrats on a great number! Good luck on Sunday!

*Bubu* - congrats on being PUPO!!:happydance: Hope the time flies between now and Thurs! :dust:

*Phantom* - hope they rang to give you the ok! Waiting's a pain!:coffee:

*Michelle* - I am so so sorry hon :hugs: Words don't help much I'm sure. Take a break if you need it and you know where we are...:flower:


----------



## Stinas

jchic - I know!!! I cant believe it! Im hoping AF shows at the end of Sept now. 
Its good that you are not testing...I regret doing it even though it does not change the outcome. Its super stressful. It is what it is at this point, you are doing everything you can....just stay positive and enjoy your weekend!

MrsC - Im sorry you had to cancel Hawaii! Thats a bummer....maybe you can plan a surprise weekend when DH comes back? 

Lulu - It was nice getting away for the day. I think its very much needed after all this IVF stuff. 

azlissie - Im sorry your FET didnt work out. If you are not comfortable there you should go see another doc IMO. 

TTB - Yay for 6 eggs!!

Likklegemz - 9 eggs yay!!! Yes, bloating is normal after EC....just as long as you dont gain a crazy amount of weight within the next few days you should be fine. Drink a ton of water and gatorade

4everyoung - Yay for a new start!

Daisy - Thats a great number!!! :happydance:

wantbabysoon - :happydance:

michelle - :hugs: :flower:

bubumaci - Yay for being PUPO!!!


----------



## Jenn76

*Stacy:* That's fantastic that you are on your way again. Sounds like you are in good hands.

*One and Jess:* Not testing seems to be the latest trend to BFP on here, FX that Tuesday brings a couple high betas. :dust:

*DaisyQ:* :happydance: That's a great number, I can't wait to hear what Sunday brings. Good Luck!

*Want:* :happydance: Congrats on the great number!!

*Michelle:* :hugs: Sorry to hear this. It's great that your insurance will cover two more tries. You'll get your BFP!!

*Bubu:* :happydance: PUPO with :baby::baby::baby: Woo Hoo!!! FX that Thursday brings good news!! This is your time! :dust:


----------



## Lindsay18

Michelle- I am so so sorry. Like you said, I'm glad that you ore-tested because it helped you in the long run. Whatever you and your DH decides will be best for you. At least you do have the insurance coverage so the financial aspect won't make your decision for you. Please keep us updated with anything going in with you. We are all here for you :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Bubu- so exciting!!! STICK, little embies!!!


----------



## drsquid

Off topic but... Does anyone else see that Clinique egg as a pregnant belly. Is that on purpose?


----------



## michelle01

Want - Great beta!

Bubu - Congrats on being PUPO!

And thanks everyone! I know that testing ahead of time has really helped me cope with today's news. As much as nobody wants a failed cycle, this was easier for me then the previous cycle, as that resulted in a pg that failed, with needing a d&c. That was rough! Not that anyone wants a failed cycle, but I would not want to go through another d&c ever again. When I called DH today, he just kept saying "You are handling this much better then I expected" Trust me I have had my meltdowns, but most were prior to today. I think I feel more numb right now more then anything. I started my LTTC journal today, thinking maybe that will help me with this process too. We will probably try another cycle, but want to see what the doctor has to say when I go for my consult.

Good luck to everyone! It's been great to have everyone's support on here.


----------



## Stinas

michelle - Im sorry you had to go through another failed cycle, but as you said, its much better than the d&c cycle. 
If your insurance covers 2 more IVF cycles, go for it, but make sure you take the time needed to relax in between. I think more than anything you need to relax and clear your mind. IVF is such a stressful process emotionally.
I think a journal is a great idea! I was thinking of starting my own but im having issues with a catchy title lol


----------



## Lindsay18

I was thinking of the journal too. I have a written one that I started the first day we went in with infertility questions to my gyno. Idk if I feel like rewriting everything I've already written lol. 

Drs- I see that now that you said something haha. I'm not sure if that's on purpose. I think it's like that in the tv commercial too!


----------



## almosthere

Michelle-I am so sorry-I hope you can have a successful ivf cycle soon!

bubu-yay for being pupo...FX!!!!

afm, 6th night of stimming...that is about all to report...just waiting for my Sunday apt....think after Sunday I will be VERY close to triggering...eeeeek!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Yay- almost- so close!!! Excited for you!!!


----------



## TTB

Lulu - hope that lower dose works for you

Likklegemz - congrats on getting 9 eggs, how are you feeling now? I felt much better the day after

Jenn76 & Lindsay18 - thanks, that makes me feel better about a 4 day transfer

4everyoung - yay for starting next week, hope the more aggressive protocol works for you!

jchic - glad you have come to a decision about testing. My DH wants me to wait for the beta this time around, I'm still undecided. I have everything crossed for you next week, those symptoms sound promising. FYI - the progesterone makes you constipated, lovely huh

wantbabysoon - woohoo, sounds like it is progressing perfectly! Countdown is on to your scan :happydance:

DaisyQ - congrats, that's a nice beta right there!

Phantom710 - yay for starting meds, the waiting is the worst part of the whole process

michelle01 - so sorry, big :hugs: I so wish this had worked for you! Hope your RE has answers for you

bubumaci - yay for being pupo with triplets! Glad all your embies made it and are doing well!

almostthere - Yay for being of day 6 of stimming, hope your appt goes well on Sunday!

AFM - feeling better today, not in pain and the discomfort has gone. Just feelng a little crampy and have a slight backache. Got an update today, out of the 6 eggs 4 were mature and all 4 fertilized :happydance:. I won't get an update til the transfer, so now on the countdown is on to ET... 3 days to go!


----------



## MrsC8776

Stinas said:


> jchic - I know!!! I cant believe it! Im hoping AF shows at the end of Sept now.
> Its good that you are not testing...I regret doing it even though it does not change the outcome. Its super stressful. It is what it is at this point, you are doing everything you can....just stay positive and enjoy your weekend!
> 
> MrsC - Im sorry you had to cancel Hawaii! Thats a bummer....maybe you can plan a surprise weekend when DH comes back?
> 
> Lulu - It was nice getting away for the day. I think its very much needed after all this IVF stuff.
> 
> azlissie - Im sorry your FET didnt work out. If you are not comfortable there you should go see another doc IMO.
> 
> TTB - Yay for 6 eggs!!
> 
> Likklegemz - 9 eggs yay!!! Yes, bloating is normal after EC....just as long as you dont gain a crazy amount of weight within the next few days you should be fine. Drink a ton of water and gatorade
> 
> 4everyoung - Yay for a new start!
> 
> Daisy - Thats a great number!!! :happydance:
> 
> wantbabysoon - :happydance:
> 
> michelle - :hugs: :flower:
> 
> bubumaci - Yay for being PUPO!!!

We are planning a weekend get away for when he gets back. It will be nice just to spend some time together away from home. Sometimes that is needed and I don't think we will get another chance anytime soon.



drsquid said:


> Off topic but... Does anyone else see that Clinique egg as a pregnant belly. Is that on purpose?

These ad's have been driving me crazy for the past two days. Macy's has been killing my BnB screen. I get a pop up from the top and one from the bottom. I think it is being worked on. Haven't seen the belly one though. 



almosthere said:


> Michelle-I am so sorry-I hope you can have a successful ivf cycle soon!
> 
> bubu-yay for being pupo...FX!!!!
> 
> afm, 6th night of stimming...that is about all to report...just waiting for my Sunday apt....think after Sunday I will be VERY close to triggering...eeeeek!!

Fx for triggering soon!!



TTB said:


> Lulu - hope that lower dose works for you
> 
> Likklegemz - congrats on getting 9 eggs, how are you feeling now? I felt much better the day after
> 
> Jenn76 & Lindsay18 - thanks, that makes me feel better about a 4 day transfer
> 
> 4everyoung - yay for starting next week, hope the more aggressive protocol works for you!
> 
> jchic - glad you have come to a decision about testing. My DH wants me to wait for the beta this time around, I'm still undecided. I have everything crossed for you next week, those symptoms sound promising. FYI - the progesterone makes you constipated, lovely huh
> 
> wantbabysoon - woohoo, sounds like it is progressing perfectly! Countdown is on to your scan :happydance:
> 
> DaisyQ - congrats, that's a nice beta right there!
> 
> Phantom710 - yay for starting meds, the waiting is the worst part of the whole process
> 
> michelle01 - so sorry, big :hugs: I so wish this had worked for you! Hope your RE has answers for you
> 
> bubumaci - yay for being pupo with triplets! Glad all your embies made it and are doing well!
> 
> almostthere - Yay for being of day 6 of stimming, hope your appt goes well on Sunday!
> 
> AFM - feeling better today, not in pain and the discomfort has gone. Just feelng a little crampy and have a slight backache. Got an update today, out of the 6 eggs 4 were mature and all 4 fertilized :happydance:. I won't get an update til the transfer, so now on the countdown is on to ET... 3 days to go!

Great report! I hope ET goes well for you in a few days.


----------



## TwoRdue

Hi Ladies, well got told yesterday that blood test are to start next Thursday to get ready for ET, I am looking forward to it but not the TWW and the fact this is my last little embryo


----------



## azlissie

Congrats Daisy and want! So glad to see some more good news on this thread.

Michelle, I am so sorry - a failed cycle just sucks.

Bubu, hope you enjoy being PUPO! Good luck with the tww.

To all the ladies stimming, I hope you get lots of nice big follies! 

I have my follow up appt with the RE Tuesday so I guess I'll see what he has to say about why this failed and what he would do next time. After that I'll decide if I want to make a consult appt with the other guy. There are other REs about 2 hours from here but I definitely want to avoid that if possible.

Hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## drsquid

Mrsc- I meant the still one at the top with the egg.


----------



## MrsC8776

Azlissie~ I hope Tuesday you can get some answers and they will help you. :hugs:

drsquid~ :dohh: Ahh ok... yeah I see what you are saying.


----------



## Likklegemz

Azlissie I hope you get the answers soon. This IVF journey contains lots of hurdles I'm discovering but hopefully you'll get your BFP soon

TTB, thanks hun! I'm feeling much better this morning. Still a bit bloated but it seems to be settling down now. Sorry if this is TMI but I can't stop going to the toilet! :( didn't sleep very well last night, waiting on my clinic now to find out how we got on. Depending on the results it might be a 3 day transfer (Mon) or blast (Wed) so well definitely be on thr 2ww together

How's everyone else doing this morning


----------



## Pink gerbera

Hi everyone

Michelle I'm really sorry :(

Daisy great beta :)

Want great beta :) 

Just a question, I woke up last night with bad cramping. The worst yet. Do you think it's a bad sign? It went away quite quickly and hasn't come back but it has scared me to death. What you think??

Pink xx


----------



## jchic

Pink - Cramping is pretty Normal through first tri :) I wouldnt worry unless its severe.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Thanks Jess. It was pretty severe but didn't last long. I broke out in a sweat it hurt that bad. X


----------



## Likklegemz

Of the 9, 8 were mature and fertilised but 4 fertilised abnormally. That leaves us with four! Which is awesome just worried why the others fertilised the way they did

Clinic wants us to have a 3 day transfer rather than blast so am a bit gutted but ill definitely be 2ww buddies with you TTB

Emotions all over the place


----------



## Lindsay18

Pink- I've had that too and it was also in the middle of the night. I was told its totally normal and that different intensities of cramping will come and go for several months while everything is adjusting and stretching in there ;). I wouldn't be worried unless its extremely frequent and debilitating. Xoxo


----------



## chellesama

Congratulations to the new BFPs! First Tri will be lucky to have you guys posting there, too!

PUPO ladies, I'm looking forward to your good news coming soon! 

There's been some nice reports from ERs and fertilization reports, so yay for that, too! Not long before you ladies are in the TWW, too. 

I'm so sorry for those of you who haven't got your BFPs this cycle. Sometimes IVF reminds me of labor; nobody really wants it, but you go through what you've got to go through to get that baby into your arms. So, just like labor, deep breath and back at it. You can do this, and it will be so worth it! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you all.

Pink, I cramp pretty badly if I try to hold my urine for too long. Did you by chance have to go when those cramps woke you? I agree that cramping is normal in the first tri - I spent the first six weeks sure that I felt my period coming on because of the cramps I kept getting. I hope it was just the baby deciding that he/she needed more space all of a sudden.

AFM: just scheduled the 20 week anatomy scan! I can't wait to see J&H again and show them how big their baby is getting. For them, living a thousand miles away, it's still kind of unreal. I'm going to love seeing it suddenly get real!


----------



## jchic

OMG!!!! Here it is! MY BFP!!! I can't believe it! I wasn't going to test until my beta on Tuesday but I woke up this AM and felt like I was OUT! Like AF was coming so I wanted to be prepared and there it is! Only after holding my pee for 1 hour! This is a legit line right? SO EXCITED and nervous!!!! :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
 



Attached Files:







photo-1.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## DaisyQ

Yay!!!! So amazing Jess! Congratulations lady!


----------



## almosthere

Yes legit line yay!!!!!! Congrats!!! =)


----------



## bubumaci

Congratulations J - I am so thrilled for you :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## never2late70

Hi Ladies: I haven't posted much lately because, well quite frankly I have been pretty sad and feeling defeated. I checked out My RE/FS success rates in my age group (41) and according to the SART website (which only lists 2010 and earlier) there were 0/12 live births from women in my age group who used their own eggs. The same went for the only other RE/FS is my town. ZERO :nope:

I called my clinic yesterday obviously gutted and she verified that the information I had read was true. NO over 40 live births in 2010. She was going to get me the data from 2011 and 2012. I mean they told me it would be "challenging" from the get go, but didn't tell me it was damn near impossible. I mean don't get me wrong, there were a very few couple of pregnancies, but none made it to term. How crushing is that? I don't want to use a donor egg.

Here is a link to the national website so if ya;ll want to check out your own 
https://www.sart.org/find_frm.html

AZliss: I know this may be helpful to you since we both live in the same town. It looks like Dr G has better stats than Dr H, so you may just want to stay where your at or go out of town. Of course I dont know how old you are so that could be huge deciding factor :shrug:

Michelle: I am absolutely crushed for you :cry: When I saw your post is when I looked up all the stats :nope:

Daisy, Want, Jchic and any other BFP's I may have missed super, super thrilled for you! :happydance:

All of you starting, stimming and waiting, Prayers and blessings headed your way.:flower:

As for me. I am going to follow through with this cycle because it means so much to my husband, (he has no children of his own), but I most likely will not be doing another after this. Start Stims on 9/26 :thumbup:

Are there any successful over 40 ladies on here? :shrug:

Sorry to be a downer for sure.

~Angie


----------



## TTB

MrsC - a weekend away with hubby sounds lovely, you are one strong lady going for weeks without seeing your DH

TwoRdue - I know what you mean about the tww, worst part of the whole process!

azlissie - hope your appt goes well on Tuesday

Likklegemz - did you do icsi? Def ask your doc about 4 fertilizing a normally, it might just be one of those random one off things. Yay for being 2ww buddies, I can't wait for both of us to get a BFP together :)

jchic - Huge congrats!!! So happy for you! That's a good BFP right there, nice and strong. Your 11dpo right?


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey TTB

Didn't go thru ICIS was just IVF, will ask thou as that does seem like a high number of abnormals! Hopefully it won't matter and I'll get a BFP with you anyway!!


----------



## TTB

never2late70 - sorry to hear your having such a rough time! Big :hugs:. Hope the clinic calls you back soon with the 2011 and 2012 results. 

Without getting to EC yet I would find it hard to pull the pin on the whole ivf idea. I know you didn't get as many follicles as hoped last cycle, but would it the worth going ahead with EC next tme regardless of the numbers? Some ladies have success with just 1 egg!

Are you able to travel to a clinic that perhaps has better results for your age group?

I agree with you on the whole donor egg thing. My FS bought it up last appt (before this cycle) as something to look at if this cycle doesn't have a better result. I was just sitting there thinking are we seriously there already? It's something I have never considered or thought I would have to do.


----------



## never2late70

Thanks TTB :hugs:

Those stats are nationwide :nope: Anyone 39 and older have a 6- 9% chance of carrying a baby to term with no health risks or miscarriage. Using their own eggs. The big 30 to 50% success rate in that age group comes from donor egg.

IVF is such a freaking emotional roller coaster no matter what age you are.

I need to snap out of and think that I may be one of the 6-9% :thumbup:
Its so hard though, and so damn expensive.

Over 40 with IVF donor eggs Celine Dion. Mariah Carey, Jennifer Lopez and most recently Uma Thurman.. I just don't know if I could do that..not too mention its 8 MORE thousand dollars.


----------



## oneof14

jchic said:


> OMG!!!! Here it is! MY BFP!!! I can't believe it! I wasn't going to test until my beta on Tuesday but I woke up this AM and felt like I was OUT! Like AF was coming so I wanted to be prepared and there it is! Only after holding my pee for 1 hour! This is a legit line right? SO EXCITED and nervous!!!! :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

Jess, I'm so excited for you! Yay! :happydance:


----------



## MoBaby

J: OMG!!! CONGRATS!!! Thats a beautiful bfp!!!!!! :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Don't remember the last time I updated but here goes nothing...

I had my scan this morning, I have 5 follicles over 12mm on the right side alone along with a good amount under 10mm and on the left side I have 1 or 2 (can't remember as I was in shock) follicles measuring about 16mm so needless to say the doctor wanted to cancel my cycle. Which makes perfect sense, it does seem crazy to keep going and trigger with that many opportunities. She said that 12 doesn't necessarily mean that the eggs are mature however sometimes they are and you just never know. So I told her that if my opinion mattered at all that we would continue on with this cycle only because IUI hasn't worked in the past even when I had 3 mature follicles and since my insurance company won't let me move on until I've completed 6 IUI cycles and this is my 6th one. If we cancel this one, I'll have to do one more IUI again before they'll let me move onto IVF and I'm just not really prepared to do that since IVF got put on hold once before. I also let her know that I would be willing ro reduce if anything crazy should happen. She said that she agrees 100% with me (even though there are risks), and although we are taking a risk with having to reduce she said that it would really be a shame to cancel this cycle. She said she would e-mail my doctor and get his advice and his opinion but most likely will be triggering tonight IUI monday morning and then deal with whatever happens at that point.

Obviously I have to think that they want to move onto IVF because they get paid more and I understand that and know that I can't take all of their advice seriously because people do have their own motives, however, IUI just isn't working ... and reduction would be hard but I feel like not as hard as if I just cancelled it and being a mom was put off for even longer. Any other advice would be appreciated .. obviously I've kind of made up my mind but if I'm not thinking of something please point it out!

Can't really read everyone's updates right now as OH and I are painting our bedroom today and have lots of other things to do but I hope everyone else is okay and keeping the faith, for those that got BFP's huge congrats!


----------



## MrsC8776

Pink gerbera said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Michelle I'm really sorry :(
> 
> Daisy great beta :)
> 
> Want great beta :)
> 
> Just a question, I woke up last night with bad cramping. The worst yet. Do you think it's a bad sign? It went away quite quickly and hasn't come back but it has scared me to death. What you think??
> 
> Pink xx

Cramping is normal. The only time you should really worry is if there is spotting. Otherwise trust that everything is ok. With that being said I had horrible cramping one night for so long that I ended up in the emergency room. It went away after an hour or two but then I was sent home with nothing found. Turns out I had (still have) that huge cyst and it was doing something to cause me to feel that much pain. Just wanted to let you know incase it could be something like that but there is nothing to worry about. Just take it easy and make sure you are getting lots of rest. 



Likklegemz said:


> Of the 9, 8 were mature and fertilised but 4 fertilised abnormally. That leaves us with four! Which is awesome just worried why the others fertilised the way they did
> 
> Clinic wants us to have a 3 day transfer rather than blast so am a bit gutted but ill definitely be 2ww buddies with you TTB
> 
> Emotions all over the place

4 is good! Those will become your LO(s). How many are you planning on putting back?



chellesama said:


> Congratulations to the new BFPs! First Tri will be lucky to have you guys posting there, too!
> 
> PUPO ladies, I'm looking forward to your good news coming soon!
> 
> There's been some nice reports from ERs and fertilization reports, so yay for that, too! Not long before you ladies are in the TWW, too.
> 
> I'm so sorry for those of you who haven't got your BFPs this cycle. Sometimes IVF reminds me of labor; nobody really wants it, but you go through what you've got to go through to get that baby into your arms. So, just like labor, deep breath and back at it. You can do this, and it will be so worth it! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you all.
> 
> Pink, I cramp pretty badly if I try to hold my urine for too long. Did you by chance have to go when those cramps woke you? I agree that cramping is normal in the first tri - I spent the first six weeks sure that I felt my period coming on because of the cramps I kept getting. I hope it was just the baby deciding that he/she needed more space all of a sudden.
> 
> AFM: just scheduled the 20 week anatomy scan! I can't wait to see J&H again and show them how big their baby is getting. For them, living a thousand miles away, it's still kind of unreal. I'm going to love seeing it suddenly get real!

I hope the scan goes well! 



jchic said:


> OMG!!!! Here it is! MY BFP!!! I can't believe it! I wasn't going to test until my beta on Tuesday but I woke up this AM and felt like I was OUT! Like AF was coming so I wanted to be prepared and there it is! Only after holding my pee for 1 hour! This is a legit line right? SO EXCITED and nervous!!!! :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

:happydance: Yay! Congrats again! So excited for you!



never2late70 said:


> Hi Ladies: I haven't posted much lately because, well quite frankly I have been pretty sad and feeling defeated. I checked out My RE/FS success rates in my age group (41) and according to the SART website (which only lists 2010 and earlier) there were 0/12 live births from women in my age group who used their own eggs. The same went for the only other RE/FS is my town. ZERO :nope:
> 
> I called my clinic yesterday obviously gutted and she verified that the information I had read was true. NO over 40 live births in 2010. She was going to get me the data from 2011 and 2012. I mean they told me it would be "challenging" from the get go, but didn't tell me it was damn near impossible. I mean don't get me wrong, there were a very few couple of pregnancies, but none made it to term. How crushing is that? I don't want to use a donor egg.
> 
> Here is a link to the national website so if ya;ll want to check out your own
> https://www.sart.org/find_frm.html
> 
> AZliss: I know this may be helpful to you since we both live in the same town. It looks like Dr G has better stats than Dr H, so you may just want to stay where your at or go out of town. Of course I dont know how old you are so that could be huge deciding factor :shrug:
> 
> Michelle: I am absolutely crushed for you :cry: When I saw your post is when I looked up all the stats :nope:
> 
> Daisy, Want, Jchic and any other BFP's I may have missed super, super thrilled for you! :happydance:
> 
> All of you starting, stimming and waiting, Prayers and blessings headed your way.:flower:
> 
> As for me. I am going to follow through with this cycle because it means so much to my husband, (he has no children of his own), but I most likely will not be doing another after this. Start Stims on 9/26 :thumbup:
> 
> Are there any successful over 40 ladies on here? :shrug:
> 
> Sorry to be a downer for sure.
> 
> ~Angie

So sorry that they didn't talk with you about that before. Don't let that stop you though. I have a very good feeling that you and your DH will have a child together. I know you are sad but I hope starting will make you feel a little better. 



TTB said:


> MrsC - a weekend away with hubby sounds lovely, you are one strong lady going for weeks without seeing your DH
> 
> TwoRdue - I know what you mean about the tww, worst part of the whole process!
> 
> azlissie - hope your appt goes well on Tuesday
> 
> Likklegemz - did you do icsi? Def ask your doc about 4 fertilizing a normally, it might just be one of those random one off things. Yay for being 2ww buddies, I can't wait for both of us to get a BFP together :)
> 
> jchic - Huge congrats!!! So happy for you! That's a good BFP right there, nice and strong. Your 11dpo right?

Thank you :hugs:



ashknowsbest said:


> Don't remember the last time I updated but here goes nothing...
> 
> I had my scan this morning, I have 5 follicles over 12mm on the right side alone along with a good amount under 10mm and on the left side I have 1 or 2 (can't remember as I was in shock) follicles measuring about 16mm so needless to say the doctor wanted to cancel my cycle. Which makes perfect sense, it does seem crazy to keep going and trigger with that many opportunities. She said that 12 doesn't necessarily mean that the eggs are mature however sometimes they are and you just never know. So I told her that if my opinion mattered at all that we would continue on with this cycle only because IUI hasn't worked in the past even when I had 3 mature follicles and since my insurance company won't let me move on until I've completed 6 IUI cycles and this is my 6th one. If we cancel this one, I'll have to do one more IUI again before they'll let me move onto IVF and I'm just not really prepared to do that since IVF got put on hold once before. I also let her know that I would be willing ro reduce if anything crazy should happen. She said that she agrees 100% with me (even though there are risks), and although we are taking a risk with having to reduce she said that it would really be a shame to cancel this cycle. She said she would e-mail my doctor and get his advice and his opinion but most likely will be triggering tonight IUI monday morning and then deal with whatever happens at that point.
> 
> Obviously I have to think that they want to move onto IVF because they get paid more and I understand that and know that I can't take all of their advice seriously because people do have their own motives, however, IUI just isn't working ... and reduction would be hard but I feel like not as hard as if I just cancelled it and being a mom was put off for even longer. Any other advice would be appreciated .. obviously I've kind of made up my mind but if I'm not thinking of something please point it out!
> 
> Can't really read everyone's updates right now as OH and I are painting our bedroom today and have lots of other things to do but I hope everyone else is okay and keeping the faith, for those that got BFP's huge congrats!

That does sound like a hard decision. I know you have made up your mind. I'm sure it is a little nerve wracking to you but I can see not wanting to give up on this cycle. No matter what you decide we will be here to support you. I hope this IUI works and you get one or two lo's with your bfp. Please keep us updated on how things go.


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

has anyone on this thread heard of the endo scratch?
xx


----------



## MrsC8776

One~ How are you doing?


----------



## oneof14

Mrsc I'm doing ok very anxious and scared, I feel like with the most recent BnB BFP's my chances are low. Might test tomorrow since Monday was my originally scheduled OTD. Thank you!

How are you feeling.


----------



## MrsC8776

Just because there are other bfp's doesn't make your chances lower. I think it should bring hope. :hugs: I'm excited for you to test. I know you are scared and anxious but I have a feeling this is going to work for you. 

I'm doing good. Just taking it easy and going to try to have a relaxing weekend. Still feeling sick something but nothing major.


----------



## jchic

One- please dont think that other bfps mean lower chances. I think you have a great chance!!!!! I wouldnt have even tested but I was sure, so sure I was out. I have everything crossed for you!

Never- like Mrs C said, hold onto hope. Are there any other clinics you can go to for a consult?

Ash - hang in there girl!

Mo, bubu, ttb, littkle and all the ladies- how are you???


----------



## jchic

Jkhjk- Do you mean an endo biopsy? I havent heard of a scratch before.


----------



## Lindsay18

Never- I'm so sorry. They should have given you their success rates in the beginning. I really hope you have another option!

One- don't feel like that! Whether there are BFP's or BFN's, it doesn't affect your result. At least you know that the process works from the BFP's on here! I have the highest hope for you!!!

Jess- I'm so freaking excited! Eeeeeek!!!

Everyone else- I was off of here for a couple of hours and read everyone's posts. So hard to write to each and every one of you, but I am thinking of you and supporting you in each and every step of your process!

AFM- I have my third beta tomorrow and my first ultrasound:) I'm so excited to see if it's 1 or 2!!!


----------



## MoBaby

hi! doing well, started gonal f ladt night. i hate the stupid prefilled pen. im always afraid i did it wrong or something. i go monday for e2 check after 3 days of stims. then add menopur. i wont know my dose until then and im sure my gonal will be adjusted also. now im on 300. i will prob do 150 menopur. im so excited for you j! one dont think youre out! fx for you!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Jess wooohooo yey :)

Lindsay - Thanks. It was pretty sore and I've been a little crampy on and off today but like you say I've read online it's quite normal up until about 6 weeks. Some women get it even more than that! I hope it doesn't keep happening though because it's scary!

MrsC - thanks. 

Two weeks until the ultrasound! It's gonna be a long wait!!!

Pink xxx


----------



## jchic

Pink- dont get nervous!!! I am crampy now consistently too!


----------



## DaisyQ

Ash, I can totally understand your reasons for wanting to go ahead with the IUI. As long as you know the risks, and are willing to reduce if need be, I say go for it. I tend to agree with you, that if the IUIs haven't worked by this point, I think there is likely another underlying issue that problem needs to be addressed with IVF..

Never, with regard to the SART stats, the overall stats represent the success rates of every fertility clinic in the US, all averaged together. And there is TREMENDOUS variability among clinics. Some clinics will report a 0% success rate for your bracket, while others will be MUCH higher. For example - at CCRM, one of the BEST in the country, the live birth rate is 48.7% for 41-42 year olds. https://www.colocrm.com/AboutCCRM/SuccessRates/2010IVFStatistics.aspx
This is with using their own eggs, and CCS testing... If this is something you and DH really want to make happen, I would consider traveling to one of the top clinics. And CO is probably the closest to you... and they have some of the best stats around. Anecdotally, a 41 year old at my clinic just got her BFP last week. It does happen.


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

i think its called endo biopsy or scratch xx


----------



## Lindsay18

Jk- I have heard of an Endo biopsy. I found this link to describe it a little better lol:
https://www.m.webmd.com/women/endometrial-biopsy


----------



## never2late70

Daisy: Thank you so much for taking the time to research that information for me. It really means a lot to me. I actually checked out the stats nationwide as well as for the two individual clinics here in Tucson. Its pretty grim across the board for someone my age, but dang it, NOT impossible. :thumbup: My husband was checking out a clinic in Las Vegas. It's only 8 hours from here and the flights are super cheap. Like I said I'm going to follow through with this cycle and see how things go.

Thank you ALL so much for the continued support and for the kick in the pants when I get down and discouraged. :hugs:

I am NOT giving up :happydance:

Love you all!
~Angie


----------



## Lindsay18

Never- I just smiled so big when I read that and really wanted to high- five you!!! You go, girl!!! I'm so glad you're not counting yourself out. I watched 20/20 last night and there was a woman who was 60 that did IVF and had twins. I mean, come on!!! You're not old enough, by any means, to count yourself out. just do your research and do what's best for YOU! Xoxo


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

i think the thing im talking about isnt quite as bad as a biopsy, they dnt send anything away to be tested they just scrape a few layers away xx


----------



## Jenn76

jchic said:


> OMG!!!! Here it is! MY BFP!!! I can't believe it! I wasn't going to test until my beta on Tuesday but I woke up this AM and felt like I was OUT! Like AF was coming so I wanted to be prepared and there it is! Only after holding my pee for 1 hour! This is a legit line right? SO EXCITED and nervous!!!! :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

Congrats Jess!!!!!!!!! I am so happy for you! :yipee::wohoo: hope you have a healthy and happy nine months.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Got the call from RMA. Trigger tonight around 10 IUI Monday morning and hope for the best.


----------



## MoBaby

I glad ash they didn't cancel the cycle! Fx for your bfp this last Iui!!

Angie I'm so glad you are not letting a bunch of numbers get you down!! I bet you get your bfp and smack those numbers in their face!!! :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Ash- fingers crossed, girl xoxo!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks girls! 

I'm feeling pretty good about it since I have so many follicles but I know it's not a sure thing so I'm trying to just stay neutral. If anything at least this is my last IUI and I can try something with a much higher success rate!


----------



## drsquid

Mo... I hated it too. The vials are easier 

Oneof- I felt the same way. Everytime someone got pregnant I felt like it decreased my chance. Can't help the way you feel. I def didn't find anyone else's success made me hopeful... Luckily regardless of how you feel about your chances, it has no actual real effect on your chances (ie being neg or pos doesn't change whether you get preggo). Fingers remain crossed for you

Jchic- yay congrats. Nice dark line 

Never- I know I'm only 39 but I used my own eggs. Clinics don't have to report rates for those over 40 so they are skewed

Ash- id go for it. Talk to chiles


----------



## GettingBroody

Jchic - omg!!! :dance: So thrilled for you! Wasn't expecting any bfps this evening - thought we were going to have to wait til Tues for the good news!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! :wohoo:

One - you're next!!! :dust:

Ash - looks like you've really thought this out - I'm delighted you got the go ahead!! :thumbup:

Never - so so sorry you've been down but very glad to see you've got your fighting spirit back!!! Don't give up! 

TTB & Lickle - hope you're both recovering well from EC! You'll both be PUPO so soon!



Afm, iced for a good while this evening before injecting the dreaded menopur and it definitely helped :thumbup: Have been absolutely exhausted today and yesterday :sleep: Not sure if it's the meds, going back to work or a combination of both :shrug: Anyone else find themselves feeling very tired while stimming? 

Happy Saturday everyone!! :D


----------



## almosthere

yay ash!

gettingbroody-I have the same problem-started work and feel exhausted so could be a mix of both! I am also super crampy and bloated today-tonight will be 7th shot...think the meds are constipating me a bit which could explain that symptom...


----------



## Stinas

TTB - Thats great news!!

TwoRdue - Good luck!

azlissie - I hope everything works out! :flower:

Likklegemz - 4 is great!!

jchic - AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH YAYYYY CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If thats just holding your pee for an hour I bet its twins!!!!!! Its super dark! yayyyy! :happydance:

Never - Im sorry it was no good news. I guess you never know if it will work or not. I hope this cycle works out for you! I am routing for you! Try to stay positive regardless of what the stats say. I am 28 and it didnt work, so you just never know. :hugs:

Ash - I think you should go with your gut. If it works, it works. You have been on this ride for a while now, so your pretty much a pro at this point lol

One - Dont think that way! Stay positive! 

Lindsay - I am super excited to hear about it!!!!!!

MoBaby - Yay for starting!!!!! I hope the third time is a charm for you!

GettingBroody - That was the only side effect I got. I was super tired and would go to bed before DH, which is super odd.


Hope all is well with everyone!!! 
As for me...just hanging around. I am planning on calling to schedule a consult with my FS to see what steps we will take for my FET. I know they called in meds already for me, I need to call them too to see whats going on with that. Other than that fun stuff, work is busy and I am soooo not in the mood to do anything lol


----------



## Lindsay18

Broody- I was on summer break and I was EXHAUSTED while stimming. It got much better toward the end of the shots but then the bad bloating started so really couldn't win lol!!!

Stinas- so excited you are getting started soon:)

Anxious about tomorrow. I am the only one that thinks its 1 lol. My fam and DH think it's 2. I've definitely weighed the pros and cons and would be totally thrilled either way!!! (not that I have a say in the matter lol!!) you ladies will be the FIRST to know;)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lindsay - why do you think it's only 1? I kinda hope it's two ... not to overwhelm you but only because I would love twins! :haha:


----------



## bubumaci

Never :hugs: I am so sorry that you have been feeling down - but - huge hugs to you for not letting your spirit stay down for long :hugs:

Lindsay, I can't wait for your results tomorrow :)

Not really much to report - in the wait... Was funny, last night when going to bed, I said "we're coming" and this morning, my DH said "good morning, the four of you" :D
Probably only imagining things, but at times during the day, I thought I felt something going on in my uterus ... but then figured, I can't be feeling anything...

:dust::dust::dust: to everybody :)


----------



## oneof14

Well I tested today, at about 11:00 am with a digi and it was a BFN. I'm not testing again until my beta, but I'm extremely devastated. I am 7dp5dt. My DH is so mad at me for testing against his wishes and I just couldn't hide my sadness and fear and had to tell him. We are going to dinner tonight and I so want to have a drink, but of course I'm not. But really can't keep my sadness at bay. Ugh I'm so mad at myself for testing, but the not knowing was killing me.

Life is just so unfair sometimes and I can't help but think I'm I ever going to be a Mom?? I told my DH a week ago, if this doesn't work, I will get my ody back where it used to be, pre-wedding and well try again in November, which whe I will turn 38. I can't help but think I'm running of out time. It so f'in hard to think positive when all I keep getting is negatives (literally)

I'm sorry I'm such a Debbie downer today ladies and I wish your all get your BFP! I'm going to lay low for a while and wait for this depressed feeling to pass. Please pray for me as I'm not taking this too well.


----------



## jchic

Bubu! Feeling things in the uterus is good! I feel crampy ALL day long for days after ET and still now!


----------



## Stinas

bubumaci - lol thats cute!!

Ash - I hope this is it for you!

Lindsay - Me too! Hopefully AF comes soon!


----------



## jchic

Linds- I definitely think 2!!!


----------



## almosthere

one-I hope it is just a false negative!

and lindsay-glad to hear I am not the only one feeling super bloated from stims-I feel like something is wrong in there! I am so crampy/bloated....must be from the stims...I wonder if this means my follies are getting bigger and ready to trigger tomorrow night! LOL that would be so early though-tomorrow would be night 8 of stims!


----------



## Stinas

One - Digis are less sensitive! Your not out! But I know how you feel! I wouldnt test again either.....its just too stressful. I didnt tell DH I tested until the day of my beta so I can pre warn him of our results. Its such a hard time.......but your not out yet, so dont get all sappy on us now! lol Dont lose hope!


----------



## almosthere

ooo and I think 2 for lindsay as well!!!!!


----------



## bubumaci

One - that is really very early for digi - they usually say not to use a digi until the day that your period is due / afterwards. They are just too insensitive :hugs: I am sorry that it ruined your day Sweetie!

JChic - question is, am I really feeling something, or am I imagining it? :) It wasn't really cramp .. more like ... a light pressure in one or two specific spots. Bit weird and difficult to describe :/


----------



## MrsC8776

ashknowsbest said:


> Got the call from RMA. Trigger tonight around 10 IUI Monday morning and hope for the best.

I'm glad you got the go ahead. I hope this works for you! 



Stinas said:


> Hope all is well with everyone!!!
> As for me...just hanging around. I am planning on calling to schedule a consult with my FS to see what steps we will take for my FET. I know they called in meds already for me, I need to call them too to see whats going on with that. Other than that fun stuff, work is busy and I am soooo not in the mood to do anything lol

I hope they can get you in soon so that you know whats going on. FET is going to be it for you. :winkwink:



Lindsay18 said:


> Broody- I was on summer break and I was EXHAUSTED while stimming. It got much better toward the end of the shots but then the bad bloating started so really couldn't win lol!!!
> 
> Stinas- so excited you are getting started soon:)
> 
> Anxious about tomorrow. I am the only one that thinks its 1 lol. My fam and DH think it's 2. I've definitely weighed the pros and cons and would be totally thrilled either way!!! (not that I have a say in the matter lol!!) you ladies will be the FIRST to know;)

I'm going to be the outsider with you here and say I think you have one. :blush: I can't wait to hear the official results. 



oneof14 said:


> Well I tested today, at about 11:00 am with a digi and it was a BFN. I'm not testing again until my beta, but I'm extremely devastated. I am 7dp5dt. My DH is so mad at me for testing against his wishes and I just couldn't hide my sadness and fear and had to tell him. We are going to dinner tonight and I so want to have a drink, but of course I'm not. But really can't keep my sadness at bay. Ugh I'm so mad at myself for testing, but the not knowing was killing me.
> 
> Life is just so unfair sometimes and I can't help but think I'm I ever going to be a Mom?? I told my DH a week ago, if this doesn't work, I will get my ody back where it used to be, pre-wedding and well try again in November, which whe I will turn 38. I can't help but think I'm running of out time. It so f'in hard to think positive when all I keep getting is negatives (literally)
> 
> I'm sorry I'm such a Debbie downer today ladies and I wish your all get your BFP! I'm going to lay low for a while and wait for this depressed feeling to pass. Please pray for me as I'm not taking this too well.

:hugs: I hope that there is just not enough HCG in your system yet. I don't blame you for being sad. Please don't give up though. Is there a reason you tested with a digital rather than a FRER or something with lines? I hope that you don't get to get your pre wedding body back for a long while. :winkwink:


----------



## oneof14

Mrsc, I tested with a digi because it was the only ones I had. I dont feel confident. I would truly be shocked it my beta is postive. I welcome it!


----------



## MrsC8776

I see. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Lindsay18

Jess, Ash, and almost- lol!!! Maybe it is 2?? Lol. Idk why I think it's 1. I guess it's just a weird feeling. We will see though!!

Almost- 8 days isn't too early. And yes that is DEFINITELY why you are bloated. The follicles are enlarged etc so your body is bloating. 

One- WAY too early to do the digital. the DAY AFTER my positive beta i wantes to so a home test for a souvinir and even my nurse recommended that I do not use a digital. You are not out!!! Chin up and hopefully Tuesday will be exactly what you need :)


----------



## michelle01

One - I know its hard not to get sad after testing and getting a negative. But you are still early and I learned my lesson with the digital tests this time around. Tues I got a negative, Wed a positive and then Thurs another negative. It really confused me. And last time I got my bfp my hcg was only 60 the day of my beta, so you have plenty of time to get your bfp! I am praying for you. :hugs:

Angie - We will get our BFP's!!! :)


----------



## oneof14

Thanks Michelle, I know you know how devastating this can be! I just dont want to get my hopes up for a postive beta. When I had my chemical pregnancy, I tested positive on a digi before AF was due. I'm so completely mad at myself for testing, I just couldn't take the waiting. My DH was so upset and he has every right to be. He was really adamant about me not testing and when I did, he said to me why didn't you think about me? He said perhaps I didn't want to know yet or prepare myself for being upset. In retrospect, I should've listened but I tested thinking only of myself. Now we have to have dinner tonight with his coworker upset. Sigh, I feel awful for that reason too. 

How are you feeling? I'm happy you decided to try again, perhaps we can go though it together again. Do you have children or are you trying for your first?


----------



## almosthere

I am so excited for tomorrow now Lindsay! For you and me!! lol

And I am excited for tomorrow for everyone else here because we will all be one step closer to either a bfp, growing baby or with IVF, yay!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Ahhhhh!!!! Me too!!!


----------



## azlissie

Jess, huge congrats!! That's a beautiful bfp.

Angie, I'm sorry your RE doesn't have better stats for your age group - I'm sure it's discouraging. I think it's great that your DH is willing to consider traveling - maybe we should both go to Vegas!

One, so sorry you're feeling down. I hope you get an awesome surprise Tuesday!

Ash, good luck with your last IUI - maybe you won't even need ivf!

AFM, doing some serious housework today. I really slacked off when I started stimming & just hadn't felt like doing anything since. Hope everyone is having a nice weekend!


----------



## Likklegemz

Sorry for late reply mrsc, our clinic will only allow one to be put back in


----------



## wantbabysoon

almost - good luck with your appointment tomorrow. So excited for you!

TTB - Good luck with your transfer! You will be PUPO soon.

Likklegems - Good luck with your transfer!

jchic - CONGRATS!! Can't wait to hear the beta numbers... Enjoy your weekend!

never2late - I am sorry that you are having a rough time. Sometimes it's ok to feel sad but believe in yourself and this process - It takes time but does work - You and your DH will have a perfect little healthy baby soon!! 

ash - Good luck for your IUI on Monday!

Lindsay - Good luck tomorrow!

Stinas - Yay for starting soon.

one - dont lose hope... You are still early.. And I HATE digitals - Even my RE advises against using it. I am praying for you to have a beautiful beta number on Tuesday.

AFM, just relaxing around at home this weekend. I want to go shopping but I am always so exhausted.. Besides that I can't wait for my first scan in 2 weeks and 2 days .. who's counting!! Hope you all have a safe and happy holiday weekend!!


----------



## michelle01

One - I was mad at myself for testing too, because it ruined so many days for me, but like you, I had to know. I hope that once you get through your dinner you DH will understand why you tested. Its hard not too. I hope that you will not need another cycle, but I will be around if you do another one! I do have a 3 yr old son who I want nothing more then to give a sibling. I will be 39 in january so I feel like my time is running out. I have to try again...feeling so defeated sucks and I know this can work.


----------



## DaisyQ

One, hugs... I hope it's just to early for the digi. Prayers are with you.


----------



## GettingBroody

One - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Like everyone else has said, it's still so early for a digi. Fx'd you get the surprise of your life on Tues!!


----------



## Pink gerbera

One - Hugs, hopefully it's just the digi because they're super sensitive. 

Lindsay - Can't wait for the report. I'm wondering what they're expecting to see :)

No more cramps for me last night so it must have been growing and stretching :)

Pink xxxx


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

anyone else had any experiences with endo scratching xx


----------



## GettingBroody

Lindsay and Almost - good luck today!! Looking forward to both your updates! (and a photo from you Lindsay!)

JK - I have no experience of that, sorry! You might have more luck posting a new thread with your question in the title... Does your dr want you to have it done before you start ivf?


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

no,, iv just done one ivf which ended in chemical pregnancy 
so im just researching x


----------



## GettingBroody

Sorry to hear that :hugs: Some you find some answers...


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

i think its a chemical
i got bfp on 6 and 7dpt and started bleeding then neg at 8dp5dt x


----------



## jchic

Im sorry JK. Did you have a 3 or 5 day transfer? Are you on progesterone? If it is a chemical, I would ask about adding that and additional testing including a saline sono and endo biopsy.


----------



## TTB

ashknowsbest - it's a hard decision to make. From what I've heard the follicle doesn't contain a mature egg until it reaches 18mm, so if you triggered when the follies at 12mm probably wouldn't have enough time to grow. Good luck for your iui on Monday

Lindsay18 - good luck with your ultrasound!! I cant wait to hear if it is 1 or 2 :) I'm going to say 1 perfect little bubba for you

never2late70 - so glad you are continuing with your treatment. I agree with DaisyQ, if this round doesn't work out find a clinic that specializes in treatment for 40+ and check them out

jk - I have heard that a biopsy in the cycle prior to ivf can aid in implantation, I'm assuming an endo scratch would be done for the same thing. Sorry to hear about your chemical, I have had 2 so know how incredibly hard it is to go through

GettingBroody - I always get tired during stimming, your body is working overtime to produce so many eggs so definitely normal to be tired

bubumuci - how cute of your DH, hope the feelings are those embies burring in

oneof14 - don't loose hope, 7dt5dt is still early and a digi is hardly sensitive. Big :hugs:

almostthere - good luck today!

AFM - just counting down the days to ET so I can find out how my embies are doing. Fx all 4 are going strong


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

would u ladies concider what happened to me a chemical, i was on progesterone yuh x


----------



## ashknowsbest

TTB - that is mostly true however the doctor said that she sees a lot of cases of ivf where they retrieve eggs out of 12mm follicles and they are mature. You said you just never know.


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

some of my follies were under 12 mm and they has mature eggs


----------



## jchic

JK its hard to tell. Maybe it was the trigger still showing positive? Were u 3 day or 5 day transfer and what was your embie stage? Was it a blast? Hatching, etc? What are your abd dh exact issues? Maybe your doc can help narrow down why it didnt work as well.


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

def wasnt trigger, i tested that our, it was a 5dt
she just said it was a blasto
iv got pcos and hubby has low sperm morph x


----------



## Lindsay18

:happydance:Hey ladies!!! I can't post a picture until I get home to my computer but it is 1 healthy growing little baby in there!!! They said there is a possibility that they may did a second one in 10 days at my next scan, but I'm so thrilled!!! They said it looks exactly like it should and I'll get a call later about my bloodwork and beta:) :happydance:


----------



## chellesama

JK - I had an endo scratch with both my fresh cycle and my FET. While they had the catheter in to make sure they could get it where they wanted it, they sort of twirled it around a little against the surface of the endometrium, just to stir it up a bit. BFN on the fresh cycle, BFP on the second, so I can't say if it helps or not. Definitely not a bit of pain from it for me. 

Ladies, I still believe I'll hear positive news from many of you very shortly. You may not feel too positive, but I've got your positivity covered, okay? I've got just tons of good feelings out here, sending them out morning, noon, and night.


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

chell how much was the scratch
i cant have it yet cos my nhs clinic doesnt offer it but its somthin i will look into when we go private in a year or so x


----------



## MoBaby

Yay Lindsay!!! One little bean!!!


----------



## jchic

JK did you transfer 1 or 2?


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

just the one
got 5 little frosties in the freezer waiting for me :)


----------



## jchic

Are you still bleeding? 5 frosties is amazing!!!!!


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

no i started bleeding at 6dpt
then it got heavy at 7 dpt
im now cd 21 i think,, been doing opks and no ov yetxx


----------



## jchic

Linds- yayyyyy for one strong healthy perfect bean!


----------



## MrsC8776

Pink gerbera said:


> One - Hugs, hopefully it's just the digi because they're super sensitive.
> 
> Lindsay - Can't wait for the report. I'm wondering what they're expecting to see :)
> 
> No more cramps for me last night so it must have been growing and stretching :)
> 
> Pink xxxx

I'm glad the cramping has stopped. I know it's scary but it's totally normal. I even had some last night. 



jkhkjnjhb8879 said:


> anyone else had any experiences with endo scratching xx

I'm glad there are people on here who can help. Chelles thank you for sharing your experience. 



TTB said:


> AFM - just counting down the days to ET so I can find out how my embies are doing. Fx all 4 are going strong

fx for your embies! 



Lindsay18 said:


> :happydance:Hey ladies!!! I can't post a picture until I get home to my computer but it is 1 healthy growing little baby in there!!! They said there is a possibility that they may did a second one in 10 days at my next scan, but I'm so thrilled!!! They said it looks exactly like it should and I'll get a call later about my bloodwork and beta:) :happydance:

:happydance: I knew it! Yay for one healthy little one. Can't wait to see pics and hear about your beta.


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

all this is sooo hard
are nay of u ladies nhs?
x


----------



## Jenn76

*Michelle: *:hugs: Sorry you have been through so much. I'm surprised they tied your tubes so young. I know a girl that tried to tie hers because she never wants to have kids and the doctors won't do it because she is in her mid thirties. I know going through a failed cycle totally sucks, unfortunately IVF doesn't have a 100% success rate. You are very lucky that you can try two more times, the odds are with you and you will get your BFP!! If at first you don't succeed try, try again. I believe this will work for you, please don't give up.

*TTB:* Good Luck with your transfer!! It sounds like you have 4 strong eggies I hope they all make it to transfer and freeze.

*Azlissie: *Good Luck with your consult, I hope you get the answers you need. 

*Angie: *It's really hard to look at success rates as everyone is different. You are healthy, in shape, no known fertility issues, etc... IVF should work for you. I'm glad you have such a positive attitude it will get you far in this process. :hugs:

*Likklegemz:* 4 is great!! It's one more then I got and things worked for me. Good Luck with your transfer!! 

*Ash:* Good Luck tomorrow!! FX that you get your BFP without having to reduce. 

*Mobaby:* Good Luck tomorrow. Not much longer for you.

*Gettingbroody:* Not much longer for you!! The whole process is so exhausting. I sleep lots on the weekends.

*Stinas:* So glad that you will be starting again soon. FX!!

*Bubu:* :dust::dust: Pressure is a good sign! I had that too!

*One:* I'm with the others on the digital, First Response is much better for testing early. I'm praying for you to get a BFP on Tuesday. :hugs:

*Want: *The wait for u/s is so hard just as bad as the tww. Mine was scheduled three weeks after my beta, soooo long to wait. But my wait is almost over. Hopefully yours moves faster then mine.

*Lindsay:* :happydance: So happy to hear your scan went well. Can't wait to hear your beta. 

*Almost:* FX that you trigger soon!


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies just popping in real fast from my cell as I am at my parents since dh is at work.... I had a very scarey morning....immediately after waking up I had a panic attack and vomited I was home alone and called 911....I was strong and did not go to the emergencey room because I had had these attacks in the past and they could not help me. I also had my apt for us and bw so dh left work to drive me and I got that done.....I. am fighting hard for this cycle so I really hope I get my bfp. As far as triggering I doubt I will soon....only 5 of my 13 follicles were measurable...ranged in size from 10 to 13 or 14 I think it was.....waiting for nurses phone call tonight..


----------



## almosthere

And congrats lindsay! Your intuition was right!


----------



## GettingBroody

:hugs: Almost. You poor thing! How are you feeling now? 

Lindsay - congrats!! :D Can't wait to see the photo!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Almost- so freaky like I said before- you need to ask about that!!

Just got an email- my beta was 1726 today:)


----------



## Lindsay18

Oops I mean my beta was 1767. Lol!


----------



## Jenn76

Lindsay18 said:


> Oops I mean my beta was 1767. Lol!

That's great Lindsay! Sounds like you have a good strong baby on board.


----------



## MrsC8776

almosthere said:


> Hi ladies just popping in real fast from my cell as I am at my parents since dh is at work.... I had a very scarey morning....immediately after waking up I had a panic attack and vomited I was home alone and called 911....I was strong and did not go to the emergencey room because I had had these attacks in the past and they could not help me. I also had my apt for us and bw so dh left work to drive me and I got that done.....I. am fighting hard for this cycle so I really hope I get my bfp. As far as triggering I doubt I will soon....only 5 of my 13 follicles were measurable...ranged in size from 10 to 13 or 14 I think it was.....waiting for nurses phone call tonight..

I hope you are ok now. :hugs:



Lindsay18 said:


> Oops I mean my beta was 1767. Lol!

Great beta!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Great news Lindsay! Did they see yolk sac or fetal pole today??

Almost - I hope you're ok now, that sounds very stressful for you. 

Xx


----------



## Lindsay18

Thanks ladies!! Yep they saw the gestational sac and yolk sac!


----------



## jchic

Great beta Linds!

Almost- :( hang in there. 

Jenn/pink/ linds etc- do you ladies feel like symptoms come and go? I have none except cramping and the holy motherload of cm! Soooooo much! Lol


----------



## Lindsay18

Oh yes, Jess lol!!! Cramping is a lot less now than it was. Almost nothing now. If they didn't tell me I was pregnant, I wouldn't know!!!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Yeah Jess they def come and go. Nothing to worry about :) 

Xx


----------



## almosthere

Thanks ladies I still feel a bit icky but was able to eat a bit throughout the day trying to restrengthen my body for my shot tonight and my blood work tomorrow...

And lindsay was a strong beta...great news!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Lindsay great news. When is your next scan? X


----------



## wantbabysoon

Yay Lindsay!! That's a great beta and so happy for you for one little bean!!


----------



## Jenn76

Jess: I didn't really have cramping just tightening feeling in my lower abdominal area. It has passed, now I have constant changing nausea. One day I'm great and next I can barely eat. Some of my favorite meals don't agree with me now. I feel like I'm stuck in a different body. Lol. But yes off and on symptoms.


----------



## Stinas

MrsC - Thank you....I really truly hope so! 

One - I really hope the digi was wrong and beta gives you a wonderful surprise! 

Lindsay - :happydance:

azlissie - I did the same thing....totally slacked on tons of housework....crammed it all in the last two days. It feels good once its done.

almosthere - I hope your feeling better! :hugs:


----------



## Lindsay18

Pink gerbera said:


> Lindsay great news. When is your next scan? X

Thanks!!! My next scan is next Wednesday the 12th!!!



wantbabysoon said:


> Yay Lindsay!! That's a great beta and so happy for you for one little bean!!

Thank you!!! When do you go for your next beta and your u/s?


----------



## drsquid

I haven't had aversions or cravings per Se but I have found that foods id normally love are just eh. Like everything is missing one key ingredient or something. Very rarely do I eat something and feel like it was delicious


----------



## Lindsay18

Drs- I've actually felt like that the last few things I've eaten!! Like it just doesn't taste right...


----------



## almosthere

Thanks Stinas! I am MUCH better...took the whole day-but happy to be back! LOL. I am going in again tomorrow just for blood work....wondering why no ultrasound...maybe they feel that they don't want to waste my time and discomfort if they know they won't grow enough in one day! But still wondering about the blood work!! Perhaps they may have to lower my follistim even more....taking 25less than usual tn, woohoo for a shorter shot!! hahaha.


----------



## Lindsay18

Almost- when you go in tomorrow make sure about the u/s. Maybe it will be the following day with more bloodwork??


----------



## almosthere

My nurse did make it clear only BW for tomorrow...prob because none of my follicles measured at 15 or 16 yet. I doubt the BW people will know, but she did say only BW! So I am not going to worry. I am sure I will be in for a US Tuesday or Wednesday morning. So happy for the weekend to be over so I can be monitored in the town over instead of a town 25 minutes away! And also with tomorrow-I did not even need to call and make an appt.-I can go right in in the morning =) But now I have to pre-register-ugh maybe I will attempt to do that tonight if they are still taking pre-reg. calls!


----------



## DaisyQ

Just updating here... Second beta was 206, so it doubled. :cloud9:

Having a tiny bit of brown/pink spotting, but trying not to get too freaked out.


----------



## almosthere

yay daisy congrats again!! great beta! and I have heard that spotting is completely normal-try not to worry too much!


----------



## MrsC8776

Daisy that is a great 2nd beta! Sorry to hear about the spotting. I've come to notice that it is totally normal. When is your next appointment?


----------



## Jenn76

Daisy: yeah for doubling! Spotting is normal and the fact that your beta doubled is a good sign that everything is fine. 

Lindsay and Squid: Well put, I feel the same food doesn't seem the same. I guess I should be happy I don't need those cravings yet. 

Almost: I had appointments with just bloods too. They can tell how you are progressing from your levels. Sounds like you will trigger soon.


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn- are you pregnant with 1 or 2? So hard to remember everyone's lol!!!


----------



## drsquid

Daisy- I spotted for a day at around 7 weeks and then again at 8 weeks.


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks ladies, for the reassurance. Mrs C, my next appt is 9/10, and will be a scan...


----------



## MoBaby

yay daisy!!!!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi Everyone :)

This is my first IVF, and so far it's going alright. RMA and Dr. Morris have been wonderful to me. The menopur I am not a fan of (lol) but I will deal with it!! I just started my ganirelex shot today and now I'm starting to get a bit nervous :) because I know the time for ER is coming up. I'm worried on how I will feel afterwards. Anything I can do to prep myself so I have less pain if any afterwards? Congrats to all the BFP's out there!!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Hi Prayin!!!
Yes! Definitely a heating pad. That was the only thing that helped me. You won't be in excruciating pain don't worry. Just cramping and some sore muscles. But the heating pad was my best friend for sure. So exciting you're triggering soon. Lots of awesome ladies on here right about the same stage as you!!! I go to RMA also:) they're great!!! Welcome!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

:winkwink:


Lindsay18 said:


> Hi Prayin!!!
> Yes! Definitely a heating pad. That was the only thing that helped me. You won't be in excruciating pain don't worry. Just cramping and some sore muscles. But the heating pad was my best friend for sure. So exciting you're triggering soon. Lots of awesome ladies on here right about the same stage as you!!! I go to RMA also:) they're great!!! Welcome!!

It's awesome to know that I am not alone. I read alot of the posts and everyone supports each other, and I'm glad I joined. Can't wait to share my BFP when I get there :) Thank you so much for the heads up with the heating pad. I will have mine ready!


----------



## Stinas

Almost - You need to stop worrying sooo much about the meds....just go with the flow. They know what they are doing. I know its hard, but this whole process is hard, so try not to make it worse on yourself. If they make you double it, double it, if less, than less....just have a whatever attitude. Its the only way its going to make it easy and help it go by faster. Trust me....I am a worry wart, so I know first hand lol 

Daisy - Yay for doubling! They say spotting is normal...just old blood coming out making room for the baby. 

PRAYIN4BABIES - Welcome! Yay for another NJ IVFer! I was not in a lot of pain after ER....just groggy from the anesthesia and super bloated. Your bloat will be with you for a few days....thats what I found mainly uncomfortable. When I sat quickly i got a little jolt of pain, but nothing crazy. Glad you joined us.....all the ladies here are truly amazing and such a wonderful support group. Your going to love it.


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey everyone! Quick question how did you all feel after egg collection? I've been bloated and in some discomfort since it happened but I've been sick bout 3 times during the night and am worried, phoned emergency room and they said to come down but as I'm on my own asked if there was anything I could do at home. Just told me to drink fluids and paracetamol but if I was no better to come in, managed not too but we've got embryo transfer in a few hours and I'm wondering if it will still go ahead!

Hope everyone is doing better than me! X x x


----------



## GettingBroody

Likkle - ugh, that sounds a bit miserable :hugs: I'm sure the ER will go ahead fine - fx'd! Keep us posted!

Welcome Prayin! :hi: There are a few of us at more or less the same stage right now! When is your estimated ER? Fx'd for bfps all round in a few weeks! :D


----------



## TTB

ashknowsbest - wow, I didn't know that. Good luck for your iui :)

Lindsay18 - yay, sounds like today went perfectly. Nice beta :)

jk - 5 frosties is great! What is your normal luteal phase length? Bleeding at 7dp5dt is quite early when your on progesterone support, that's what happened me on my first cycle too. My doc upped my progesterone to twice a day after that

almostthere - you poor throng, sounds like you had a really rough morning :hugs:

DaisyQ - yay for a great beta! Hope the spotting settles down for you

PRAYIN4BABIES - welcome. I agree with Lindsay, hot water bottle is def your friend after ER

Likklegemz - do you ave any shortness of breath or have you been putting on lots of weight since ER? Perhaps call your clinic, I think vomiting can be a sign of OHSS, seems unlikely though with 9 follicles. Good luck for ET


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey TTB forgot to say good luck today! 

I had 17 folliciles but only 9 had eggs in hoping it's not, waiting on call from clinic


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey all quick update, I've been pushed back to transfer on Wednesday so it will be a blast after all!

Now enjoying a cup of tea! :)


----------



## bubumaci

Welcome PRAYIN :howdy: as many other posters have written - you have found a fabulous group here! :hugs: I found after ER that my main issue was the bloating and sudden movements. Mornings were OK and as the day progressed I would swell, making sitting quite uncomfortable from the afternoon. Other than that, drink lots (also with Electrolytes in) :)

Likkle - that sounds promising, that your eggies are developing well, if you have been pushed back to day 5 :hugs:

AFM - still not really sure whether or not I am imagining the pressure / cramping. Gets much more noticeable once I go to bed / want to go to sleep... last night it definitely felt a bit more like cramping / an ache. (It feels quite high up, so not right at the bottom of my abdomen, but in the last quarter between belly button and pelvic bone) ... but again - not really sure if it is not my imagination / wishful thinking :) For some reason, my gut feeling is, that it has worked and that one or two of the three have been burying in .... but I don't want to get my hopes up too high. Oh well, first blood test is on Thursday :)


----------



## jchic

Praying- Dr. Morris is
My doctor too and Daisy Qs! We both just got our bfps! RMA is amazing! There are a few alumni on here from RMA ! You are in great hands. Their success rates are some of thr best in the country!!!! Loads of luck!


----------



## MoBaby

bubu! thats a great feeling to have!! did you have it with your negative cycles?? I bet you have a little bean (or more!!) snuggling up in there!!

Hi Prayin!! Glad you have joined us!! :) Fx for your BFP!!! :)

I'm off to the dr for blood draw after day 3 of meds... I have to head downtown where I would normally be heading at this time but since its an US holiday today I'm up early just for that :) I should get a call in a few hours with my menopur dose and I am hoping my E2 is above 100 this time (thats where my RE wants it; it was 60 round 1 and 23 round 2). Update later :)


----------



## jchic

good luck with bloodwork Mo!

Bubu - I still have cramping and pressure, its totally normal and I also think you have a nice snuggly bean or two in there! Stay calm and remember to drink LOTS of water!!!!

Getting B, Jenn, Linds, Dr Squid, etc - how is everyone today?

AFM - took another test with 3rd morning pee today and the line is strong and as dark as the control. So happy. Praying for a strong beta tomorrow!


----------



## ashknowsbest

TTB - I didn't know that either until the doctor told me but I guess it could happen. 

I'm getting ready to go for the IUI in an hour or so ... wish me luck! 

To everyone else with transfers or ER or bfp's good luck and congratulations!


----------



## bubumaci

Mobaby - good luck with your blood test :) I don't remember feeling like this. Last cycle I did feel some type of cramping and remember thinking it was too early for AF ... but this time it feels somehow different. Difficult to describe...

jchic - did you / do you feel the pressure and cramping that high up? I sooo hope you are right :hugs: And congrats that your lines are still behaving well :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Bubu- cramping is good. And yes mine was high up and not "normal" for a bit. that's a good thing. I have a good feeling:)

Ash- best of luck today!!! Can't wait to hear:)

Jess- I'm gonna kick you! You said you weren't going to test nymore until your beta lol!!! Glad it was a good line though:). Send me a pic if you saved it. 

AFM- last day off until I go back to teaching tomorrow. 2 whole days of workshops etc and then the kiddos come back. With the whole IVF process etc this summer I feel like I didn't have any time off lol. Glad im at the stage that I am with going back to work, however:). Lunch with some friends today then relaxing!! How is everyone else spending their day?


----------



## Jenn76

Lindsay18 said:


> Jenn- are you pregnant with 1 or 2? So hard to remember everyone's lol!!!

I have my fist ultrasound on Wednesday so I will find out then.


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

im struggling today girls
wish i cud speed up time to round 2!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn- yay!! We are right around the same time:) can't wait to hear. What do you think???

Jk- I'm sorry. I know. The timing of everything drags at times. When you look back at it with your BFP, every hour will seem worth it!!!


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

i hope so
im annoyed that none of the clinics iv contacted about the endo scratch is getting bak to me
me and hubby are saving up for a private go at ivf or a house lol
and im just soooo impatient x


----------



## Jenn76

Lindsay: I'm hoping for two, DH thinks one, I think it's two. We want two kids and I would like to not have to do IVF again in a couple of years. Only because of my increasing age, and decreasing chances of success.

Prayin: Welcome to the group! You will like the ladies in here everyone is fantastic.

Likkle: yeah for making it to day five, means your embabies are doing great. Sorry that you have been sick, I only had boating and discomfort. You should go see your doctor.

Jess: I think you had double the success. My line never got as dark as the control line that fast. I predict twins for you.

Bubu: are you going to test? Symptoms sound promising to me.


----------



## jchic

Linds - sending now!

JK - I am sorry that the process is taking longer than expected :(

Bubu - yep! totally normal. Mine felt JUST like AF cramps!!!


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

my icsi only failed 2 weeks ago, its just hard waiting and thinkin what shud of been
x


----------



## bubumaci

Jenn - no, I am just going to wait for the first blood test on Thursday morning. Will have the results in the early afternoon. I think it would be way to early to see anything on a stick (transfer was only on Friday afternoon) :)

JCHIC - that's the weird thing, the pressure feels a bit higher than when I get the pre-flow cramping. That seems to consume my whole uterus (where I imagine it to be). This seems to be very much in one area, quite high up on the left side... I just keep hoping I am not imagining it, because I so want it to be an emby burrowing in :) (guess that sounds crazy, huh?) :)


----------



## jchic

bubu - thats normal. My cramps moved from low to high to side and side. Its all relative. Just relax and stay positive. I am praying hard for you!

Jenn - I will be THRILLED with twins, with even 1! I just want a healthy baby or babies :) How is the MS going?

Likkle - yay for growing embies!!!


----------



## TTB

LikKlegemz - yay for a 5 day transfer, did they give you an update on your embies?

bubumaci - hurry up Thursday :)

MoBaby - goodluck with your bloods, hope your E2 level comes back over 100

Jenn76 - yay for your ultrasound on Wednesday, can't wait to see how many you are having

jk - the waiting sucks big time. Are you doing a get this cycle or next?

bubumaci - wow, your beta isn't too far away, can't wait to hear your results


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

iv got to have 2 more afs
so shud be just bfore or after xmas
quick question to you uk ladies
what clinc are u with and ur experiences x


----------



## bubumaci

Just a silly question : why is it called a Beta? :)
Do they do the blood work here earlier than there? They do it 6dp5dt and 9dp5dt ... (well this time around, my second test will be 10dp5dt, since we are not here on the Sunday for testing) ...


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Good Morning Ladies :) 

Just got home from my b/w and u/s and was told all is good! I have another appointment tomorrow morning, and they said Friday is looking like the day of ER for me! yayyyyy....Really excited and nervous at the same time....Just one ball of emotions. lol It's really nice to see how the ladies keep up with each other here, and I'm glad I can be a part of it :) Enjoy the day ladies and talk to you soon!


----------



## Jenn76

Jess: It's been good this week, I usually feel good by lunch rather then all day sickness. I'm eating again so that's good. It's just a weird feeling, I just get no pleasure out of eating. My worst week was mid week five to mid week six where I couldn't eat, sleep, and could barely function. I felt so bad that I swore I won't do this again. Crazy three years of TTC and always wanting two kids and one week of feeling awful and I would have stopped at one. It can make you a basket case. Now that I have those pills I could do this again.


----------



## Jenn76

PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Good Morning Ladies :)
> 
> Just got home from my b/w and u/s and was told all is good! I have another appointment tomorrow morning, and they said Friday is looking like the day of ER for me! yayyyyy....Really excited and nervous at the same time....Just one ball of emotions. lol It's really nice to see how the ladies keep up with each other here, and I'm glad I can be a part of it :) Enjoy the day ladies and talk to you soon!

That's great news! How many follicles do you have? Are you doing a 3 day or 5 day transfer? How many do you plan on transferring?


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn76 said:


> PRAYIN4BABIES said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Ladies :)
> 
> Just got home from my b/w and u/s and was told all is good! I have another appointment tomorrow morning, and they said Friday is looking like the day of ER for me! yayyyyy....Really excited and nervous at the same time....Just one ball of emotions. lol It's really nice to see how the ladies keep up with each other here, and I'm glad I can be a part of it :) Enjoy the day ladies and talk to you soon!
> 
> That's great news! How many follicles do you have? Are you doing a 3 day or 5 day transfer? How many do you plan on transferring?Click to expand...

Prayin- I was just going to ask you those same questions - so I second that!!!
PS- I wrote you a message on your profile since I couldn't send you a private message:)


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi Lindsay!

I am not sure how to work this forum....still learning. I tried to reply back to you and I can't. Do I have to enable something in my privacy setting, if so can you walk me through it? sorry :(


----------



## almosthere

PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Good Morning Ladies :)
> 
> Just got home from my b/w and u/s and was told all is good! I have another appointment tomorrow morning, and they said Friday is looking like the day of ER for me! yayyyyy....Really excited and nervous at the same time....Just one ball of emotions. lol It's really nice to see how the ladies keep up with each other here, and I'm glad I can be a part of it :) Enjoy the day ladies and talk to you soon!

we are going to be cycle buddies!!! I am on day 9 of stims today unless told to trigger...but I doubt it as I only got BW done today...looks like we may have ER the same day or very close at least....yay!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Hi Lindsay!
> 
> I am not sure how to work this forum....still learning. I tried to reply back to you and I can't. Do I have to enable something in my privacy setting, if so can you walk me through it? sorry :(

That's ok!!! Let me look really quick:)


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi Jen,

I have about 17 follicles. The doc said a number of them were at 15 but I lost count. According to Dr. Morris she wants to do a 5 day transfer. My husband and I decided to transfer 2, but I am really nervous because I keep thinking one will split. I'm waiting for my call back from the nurse with my bloodwork results and I have a couple of questions for them. I can never think of my questions while I am there....too much of a nervous nelly and then my brain floods with questions afterwards. lol What are the most important things to remember? I have information overload and I'm trying to write everything down.


----------



## Lindsay18

Prayin- when you click "user CP" at the top, on the left menu under "Settings and Options" click edit options. And then make sure your private messages are enabled (click the little box)
Let me know if that helps.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

almosthere said:


> PRAYIN4BABIES said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Ladies :)
> 
> Just got home from my b/w and u/s and was told all is good! I have another appointment tomorrow morning, and they said Friday is looking like the day of ER for me! yayyyyy....Really excited and nervous at the same time....Just one ball of emotions. lol It's really nice to see how the ladies keep up with each other here, and I'm glad I can be a part of it :) Enjoy the day ladies and talk to you soon!
> 
> we are going to be cycle buddies!!! I am on day 9 of stims today unless told to trigger...but I doubt it as I only got BW done today...looks like we may have ER the same day or very close at least....yay!!!Click to expand...



I'm on day 8:winkwink: I had bloodwork done today as well and currently waiting for those results. From my first stim it feels as though these days flew by really quickly.


----------



## jchic

Prayin- dont stress too much about an embryo splitting, its pretty rare! Is there a reason Morris wants to do a day 5 transfer? Usually RMA sticks to a day 6 transfer of blasts (hatching and above). Im excited for you! ER will be here before you know it!!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Hi Everyone :)
> 
> This is my first IVF, and so far it's going alright. RMA and Dr. Morris have been wonderful to me. The menopur I am not a fan of (lol) but I will deal with it!! I just started my ganirelex shot today and now I'm starting to get a bit nervous :) because I know the time for ER is coming up. I'm worried on how I will feel afterwards. Anything I can do to prep myself so I have less pain if any afterwards? Congrats to all the BFP's out there!!!!

Welcome :hi: I hope all goes well leading up to ER. 



Likklegemz said:


> Hey all quick update, I've been pushed back to transfer on Wednesday so it will be a blast after all!
> 
> Now enjoying a cup of tea! :)

Great news! Fx for you on Wednesday! 



bubumaci said:


> Welcome PRAYIN :howdy: as many other posters have written - you have found a fabulous group here! :hugs: I found after ER that my main issue was the bloating and sudden movements. Mornings were OK and as the day progressed I would swell, making sitting quite uncomfortable from the afternoon. Other than that, drink lots (also with Electrolytes in) :)
> 
> Likkle - that sounds promising, that your eggies are developing well, if you have been pushed back to day 5 :hugs:
> 
> AFM - still not really sure whether or not I am imagining the pressure / cramping. Gets much more noticeable once I go to bed / want to go to sleep... last night it definitely felt a bit more like cramping / an ache. (It feels quite high up, so not right at the bottom of my abdomen, but in the last quarter between belly button and pelvic bone) ... but again - not really sure if it is not my imagination / wishful thinking :) For some reason, my gut feeling is, that it has worked and that one or two of the three have been burying in .... but I don't want to get my hopes up too high. Oh well, first blood test is on Thursday :)

I hope the feelings you ae having are a good sign for you. I can't wait until your beta! 



ashknowsbest said:


> TTB - I didn't know that either until the doctor told me but I guess it could happen.
> 
> I'm getting ready to go for the IUI in an hour or so ... wish me luck!
> 
> To everyone else with transfers or ER or bfp's good luck and congratulations!

Good luck today! 



Jenn76 said:


> Lindsay18 said:
> 
> 
> Jenn- are you pregnant with 1 or 2? So hard to remember everyone's lol!!!
> 
> I have my fist ultrasound on Wednesday so I will find out then.Click to expand...

Looking forward to your update on Wednesday! 



jkhkjnjhb8879 said:


> im struggling today girls
> wish i cud speed up time to round 2!!

Welcome :hi: So sorry you are struggling. I hope the time passes quickly for you. Sorry about the failed cycle. 



Lindsay18 said:


> Prayin- when you click "user CP" at the top, on the left menu under "Settings and Options" click edit options. And then make sure your private messages are enabled (click the little box)
> Let me know if that helps.

I'm pretty sure a user has to have a certain amount of post before private messaging will work. I want to say 10. Just wanted to let you both know. :flower:


----------



## Lindsay18

Mrs C- It just worked now so you must be right:) thanks.


----------



## Jenn76

PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Hi Jen,
> 
> I have about 17 follicles. The doc said a number of them were at 15 but I lost count. According to Dr. Morris she wants to do a 5 day transfer. My husband and I decided to transfer 2, but I am really nervous because I keep thinking one will split. I'm waiting for my call back from the nurse with my bloodwork results and I have a couple of questions for them. I can never think of my questions while I am there....too much of a nervous nelly and then my brain floods with questions afterwards. lol What are the most important things to remember? I have information overload and I'm trying to write everything down.

Only about a two percent chance it will split. I think we only had one so far on this thread. Write questions down when you are home and bring them. I think we all had that happen. Ask them here too because most bases are covered in here. 17 is great!


----------



## GettingBroody

Ash - best of luck with your IUI today!! :dust:

Likkle - that's great that they've changed you to a 5day transfer! I know you said you weren't too happy with the thought of a 3day one so yay!:thumbup:

MoBaby - good luck with the b/w, let us know how it goes! Hope you get to start menopur tonight!

Jchic - :happydance: Delighted your line is getting darker!!! Woohoo!!!

Bubu - hope your embies keep snuggling in! It's fantastic how early your clinic does blood tests! Dunno why it's called a beta but I bet google does!:haha: We don't do them here, just get to poas....

Prayin - Friday will be here before you know it!!! So exciting! 

Afm, beginning to feel very crampy now :-( It's like my usual ov pains but I can only imagine that it's going to get a lot worse since there's going to be so much growing going on in there. Fun times!:haha:


----------



## MoBaby

Labs back, E2 is 85. I'm disappointed as I thought with this new protocol my E2 would be closer to 100 like my dr said he wanted to see. But, with that this is the highest its ever been at this point. With my first cycle E2 was 60 and I had 20 eggs retrieved with 17 mature. With my E2 at 23 I had 12 mature. So, I guess I need to look at that. The dr that called was not my normal dr but she said its just where they want to see it. Tonight I add in 150 U menopur and decrease gonal f to 225 for a total of 375U of stims. I have only ever been on 300 at this point. Things must be progressing as expected or they would have keep my gonal f the same. I have a scan and bloodwork wednesday morning. I'm hoping for a nice rise in those numbers. 

Does anyone else remember what their E2 was after 3 days of stimms??


----------



## Lindsay18

Hey ladies!! I know some of you were asking to see the picture of my first u/s of my little bean:)
Here it is! (IDK why I can't turn it, but you get the idea LOL)


----------



## ashknowsbest

IUI went well. 98.5 million sperm post wash. Now the waiting game begins. I'm having some lower back pain right now. Hoping that's a sign of ovulation.


----------



## almosthere

prayin4babies!-oh, so I am one day ahead with stimming, but I think my follies are growing slower than yours-none on my follies were at 15 yesterday, but maybe by today or tomorrow!

lindsay-beautiful little beannnnn yayy!!!!

ash-that is a great amount of living sperm, WOW!!!! Odds sound like they are surely in your favor for a BFP!


----------



## Lindsay18

Ashli- fingers crossed! That sounds good :)


----------



## Lulu 07

Hey Ladies!

Prayin ~ Welcome!!

Jchic ~ CONGRATS!! H&H 9 months!!

Today is my 2nd day of stims.. I really hate that menopur! I have been letting it sit a while after mixing and icing before injecting so that helps a bit. My first scan is wednesday so I'm looking forward to it and somewhat nervous about it. I've been feeling a little tired and somewhat dizzy but other than that I feel ok so far. 

I hope everyone else is doing well!!


----------



## MoBaby

Okay, so you would think I would know this since this is round 3.... I am sooooo dumb!!!!! I was supossed to mix 2 vials of menopur with 1 cc of saline.... I wasnt even thinking and I drew up all 2 ccs of saline and then proceeded to mix with my menopur. Then I picked up the syringe and I was like wow its much more this time... But then I realized what I had done. I had 2 extra vials left from last time luckily. My DH said not to use it because it was too dilute so I remixed it. I saved what I had mixed, put it in the fridge. Then I thought, its the same amount of meds just in a bigger dose so I probably could have used it. Is this med okay in the fridge for 24 hours??? I am going to call the clinic tomorrow morning and ask b/c I hate to waste this. 2 vials cost me $120!!!!! This makes me sick :( I hope I can use it tomorrow.

ETA: Crap. I just read the website. It says to use immediately after reconstitution and discard any unused amount. UGH!! $120 down the drain :( I hope i dont need anymore!!


----------



## Jenn76

Mobaby: My levels took awhile to rise too, if your RE is concerned they will raise your meds like mine did. Eventually you will get there. It's great that you are ahead of your previous cycles. This will be your time! Sorry about the waste of meds.

Ash: Great to hear your IUI went good. FX for you.

Lulu: Menopur definitely stings but you eventually get use to it. Good luck at your scan Wednesday.


----------



## Lulu 07

MoBaby said:


> Okay, so you would think I would know this since this is round 3.... I am sooooo dumb!!!!! I was supossed to mix 2 vials of menopur with 1 cc of saline.... I wasnt even thinking and I drew up all 2 ccs of saline and then proceeded to mix with my menopur. Then I picked up the syringe and I was like wow its much more this time... But then I realized what I had done. I had 2 extra vials left from last time luckily. My DH said not to use it because it was too dilute so I remixed it. I saved what I had mixed, put it in the fridge. Then I thought, its the same amount of meds just in a bigger dose so I probably could have used it. Is this med okay in the fridge for 24 hours??? I am going to call the clinic tomorrow morning and ask b/c I hate to waste this. 2 vials cost me $120!!!!! This makes me sick :( I hope I can use it tomorrow.
> 
> ETA: Crap. I just read the website. It says to use immediately after reconstitution and discard any unused amount. UGH!! $120 down the drain :( I hope i dont need anymore!!

Did you take your gonal-f today yet? The reason I ask is because on my last cycle I ran out of menopur and I only needed it for one more day. My RE told me that I could just take extra gonal-f as a substitute for the menopur. Also, he said that they do almost the same thing so maybe you could take this leftover menopur and just take less gonal-f tonight that way it doesn't go to waste. Is there any way to contact your dr. after hours to ask him about it?


----------



## MoBaby

lulu: I have plenty of meds, enough still to get me to sunday which should be my last day of stims. Hopefully I wont need anymore and if I do I am hoping the clinic has a vial of menopur or the pharmacy will let me buy just what I need, which will be only 1 vial. I have never used all the boxes they have given me. I always have 1-2 vials left over so I hoping! The dose was just to diluted with saline and Im sure it would have been fine but better be safe then sorry :( Oh well. I dont know what I was thinking! I think it was the fact I just came in from a run and it was POURING rain!! So I was a little out of it!! But I should have more gonal f than necessary so maybe I can just use the left over with the 1 vial of menopur I will have to make up the 375 dose... I should have that on Monday if I go until then but I really dont see me stimming past sunday. And menopur hurts so bad!!! I almost cried doing it tonight :( IDK why but each night the sticks get harder and harder. SIGH. What we go through!

Jenn: My levels always kick up after I add menopur so hopefully wednesday they will be good. I have never had to adjust my dose based on the e2 levels; for some reason I just start a little lower than most :) But yes, I see the value today as a good sign as it is much higher than ever before. So grow follies grow!! I would rather go slow and steady than fast and risk quality. :) This has got to be our cycle!! I feel good about it :) I bet you are getting excited about your scan coming up!! I wonder if its 1or2!! :)


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lindsay - that's a beautiful picture of the precious little bean!!
How are you feeling? Any morning sickness yet?
Honestly, this week I am not feeling anything..... If I didn't know I was pregnant, I would never know!!


----------



## almosthere

Lucky ladies that you do not have preggo symptoms yet!!!!

AFM...not sure if I updated on this thread...but had BW today and was told to drop my follistim again...3 days ago it was the starting point of 150miu of follistim, then last night it went to 125, and tonight 100....9th stimming shot, so I hope to trigger in the next few days...ahhh!!! BW and US bright and early tomorrow morning!!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

wantbabysoon said:


> Lindsay - that's a beautiful picture of the precious little bean!!
> How are you feeling? Any morning sickness yet?
> Honestly, this week I am not feeling anything..... If I didn't know I was pregnant, I would never know!!

Want- nothing!!! Lol so happy about that though. My cramping has almost Completely disappeared. My boobs are a little tender but if I you didn't tell me I was pregnant, I wouldn't know either:). Enjoying it while I can!!! What is next for you?!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lindsay18 said:


> wantbabysoon said:
> 
> 
> Lindsay - that's a beautiful picture of the precious little bean!!
> How are you feeling? Any morning sickness yet?
> Honestly, this week I am not feeling anything..... If I didn't know I was pregnant, I would never know!!
> 
> Want- nothing!!! Lol so happy about that though. My cramping has almost Completely disappeared. My boobs are a little tender but if I you didn't tell me I was pregnant, I wouldn't know either:). Enjoying it while I can!!! What is next for you?!Click to expand...

I have my first scan on Sept 17!!!!


----------



## drsquid

want- how exciting!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Want- yesssss!!!! I have my second on Sept 12:). Close together!!


----------



## Stinas

Ash - I hope this is it for you!!!

Lindsay - I bet going to back to class will get your mind off of things and make the pregnancy go by fast. I feel the same about this summer...it didnt really feel like summer...more like a scheduled summer, but no fun at all lol
awww cute little bean!


----------



## Lulu 07

Mobaby ~ I hear ya on the menopur.. I absolutely hate it!! I found that icing before the injection helps a bit. 

Drsquid ~ I love the new pic of the babies! 

Lindsay ~ Very cute pic! Can't wait for the next one!

Almost ~ Yaay you're almost done with stimms! I can't wait until I am too!

Want ~ Can't wait to see if it's one or 2 in there!


----------



## TTB

Hi ladies, I got a call from the embryologist this morning (not a good sign) saying that my embryos have not progressed past 5 cells, they are going to let them go another day to see if they pick up at all but at the moment my transfer has been cancelled! I am beyond devastated and am just so over all of this!!


----------



## drsquid

ttb- im so so sorry.


----------



## GettingBroody

Ohmigod TTB, I am so so sorry hon :hugs: I can just imagine how devastated you must be feeling. I am hoping and praying and keeping everything crossed that they will progress today... xx


----------



## GettingBroody

MoBaby - your menopur seems to be different to mine... I have menopur 1200 - I mix the powder with the two vials of solution and then it lasts for 28 days (although it only does me for 5) I've been icing for a good 2-3 minutes before injecting it and it really really helps. Only the faintest sting now :thumbup:

Lindsay - fantastic photo! It'll be great to see the next one and see how much you ll bean has grown!

Ash - sounds like the IUI went really well! Fx'd :dust:

Almost - how are you managing all these appointments and school too? Have you been lucky enough to get really early ones so that you're not missing any time? My apt on Thurs is at 9am. I'm hoping I'll be out of there fairly quickly so I can just tell my colleagues I overslept but I can't do that every time I have an apt or they'll be buying me an alarm clock for Christmas!:haha: Hoping my next apt after Thurs will be at the weekend....


----------



## bubumaci

TTB - :hugs: I am sooo sorry to hear that! My fingers and toes are crossed for you that they do start up again :hugs:


----------



## Lulu 07

TTB ~ I'm so sorry to hear that! :hugs:I will be praying that they start growing again!

Broody ~ so you're taking 240 of the menopur daily? That must burn a lot more than my dose. I wonder why my dose is so low (only 75). Are you using gonal-f or something else with the menopur?


----------



## Lindsay18

TTB- I am so sorry :(. That is not the phone call you were hoping for. I really hope they pick up and you can continue. Xoxo!!!


----------



## almosthere

ttb-hold on, it sounds like if they are waiting another day that there still may be hope!!!


----------



## almosthere

gettingbroody-the place I go to only does appts 7-8:30, so I have to be there super early. I don't work until 9:15. Today I may be late to work, but I hope not-as I could only get a 7:45apt....my other two at this center was 7:30 and 8:30...but the 8:30 was in the summer. So far I am lucking out-have to go get ready now!!!! I have a 45 min. commute-so these extra early wakeups for appts are starting to tire me out big time =(

lulu-it goes by fast, your trigger and er will be here before you know it! looks like you are not too far behind me!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Lindsay18 said:


> Hey ladies!! I know some of you were asking to see the picture of my first u/s of my little bean:)
> Here it is! (IDK why I can't turn it, but you get the idea LOL)
> 
> View attachment 469983

Thats a beautiful bean! :happydance:


----------



## jchic

TTB - I am SO sorry. Like the other ladies said, I hope they start to grow and you can start up!


----------



## MoBaby

Ttb!!! :(


----------



## Jenn76

TTB said:


> Hi ladies, I got a call from the embryologist this morning (not a good sign) saying that my embryos have not progressed past 5 cells, they are going to let them go another day to see if they pick up at all but at the moment my transfer has been cancelled! I am beyond devastated and am just so over all of this!!

TTB I am so sorry to hear this :hugs: praying for this to change for you.


----------



## MoBaby

Gettingbroody: my menopur comes in single 75u vials. I mix 1cc saline with one vial then suck it up in a syringe then put that liquid in the second vial and then inject that. So it's 2 powders to 1cc (150 u dose). I wish it was the multidose vial then I could have used what I had to waste :( 

Ttb can they not bring you in now and transfer the 3 even though they are slow??? I pray they pick up for you :(


----------



## almosthere

Omgsh my follies grew like crazy over two days....as big as 20mm think I may trigger tn ahhhhh!


----------



## Lindsay18

Almost- that's fantastic!!! They grow faster at the end ;)


----------



## wantbabysoon

TTB said:


> Hi ladies, I got a call from the embryologist this morning (not a good sign) saying that my embryos have not progressed past 5 cells, they are going to let them go another day to see if they pick up at all but at the moment my transfer has been cancelled! I am beyond devastated and am just so over all of this!!

I am so so sorry... I am praying that they pick up and you can transfer.


----------



## jchic

Just got my call for beta! I am 14DPO today and it is 134!


----------



## wantbabysoon

jchic said:


> Just got my call for beta! I am 14DPO today and it is 134!

Yay Jess!! Maybe there are 2 in there :)


----------



## jchic

I certainly hope so! How are you feeling??


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

jchic said:


> Prayin- dont stress too much about an embryo splitting, its pretty rare! Is there a reason Morris wants to do a day 5 transfer? Usually RMA sticks to a day 6 transfer of blasts (hatching and above). Im excited for you! ER will be here before you know it!!!!

Hi Jchic :hi:

I am sure it could change but from my talks with her that is what she had stated. I know today I receive my b/w results from this morning and according to my levels the doc said today that I may trigger tonight.....my stomach is in knots right now since they told me. haha...so nervous!!!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Jenn76 said:


> PRAYIN4BABIES said:
> 
> 
> Hi Jen,
> 
> I have about 17 follicles. The doc said a number of them were at 15 but I lost count. According to Dr. Morris she wants to do a 5 day transfer. My husband and I decided to transfer 2, but I am really nervous because I keep thinking one will split. I'm waiting for my call back from the nurse with my bloodwork results and I have a couple of questions for them. I can never think of my questions while I am there....too much of a nervous nelly and then my brain floods with questions afterwards. lol What are the most important things to remember? I have information overload and I'm trying to write everything down.
> 
> Only about a two percent chance it will split. I think we only had one so far on this thread. Write questions down when you are home and bring them. I think we all had that happen. Ask them here too because most bases are covered in here. 17 is great!Click to expand...

Good Morning 

I am sure after today I will have tons of questions to ask you ladies. lol....


----------



## jchic

Prayin - thats great news! I was also there this AM getting my beta before work! Crossing all my fingers and toes that you get to trigger tonight!!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

jchic said:


> Prayin - thats great news! I was also there this AM getting my beta before work! Crossing all my fingers and toes that you get to trigger tonight!!!

Were you in the Morristown office or the Englewood? I go to the Englewood office for b/w and u/s in the mornings before heading out to work. It's easier and closer that way for me. I'm anxiously waiting for the results. This entire week flew by so quickly.


----------



## jchic

I go to Morristown since its closest to me :)


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

oh I see. I have been in both Morristown and Englewood almost every day since last week. lol...


----------



## jchic

Nice! Morris was there today!


----------



## GettingBroody

Almost and Prayin - I am so excited for you both!! Seems much realer somehow now that I'm almost at the same stage! Can't wait to hear!!

Lulu - I'm on 225 Menopur a day. That's the only stimming med I'm taking but I'm also still on 50 Buserelin... All the different possible meds combinations is very confusing! :wacko:

Jchic - fantastic beta!! When is your first scan?


----------



## jchic

getting - you are getting so close now, are you excited? How are you doing with stims? My first scan is on 9/13 and I go Thurs for my 2nd beta!


----------



## MoBaby

Yay jchic !!!!! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## jchic

thanks Mo! Only a few more days for you!!!


----------



## chellesama

JK - sorry for the long wait to reply to you; work has been crazy busy so I've been picking up extra hours and days all over the place. 

My RE did the endo scratch 'since we're already in here' and it's not listed on their website what/if they charge for it. They do charge for every mock transfer with every IVF or FET cycle, so it might just be a part of that larger fee. I would definitely ask your clinic about it. It's not difficult or complex; they really did just wiggle the catheter around and stir up the endometrial layer.

TTB, I agree with Mobaby - tell them to get those babies back in you to give them a chance even if they are being a little pokey! You and yours will be in my thoughts today.

Everyone else...I am wrecked! I have no idea who I was going to call out or what I was planning on saying. I know I'm very excited though! Good luck and good wishes, ladies. That I have the memory of a very stupid goldfish does not mean I don't care. It just means I can't brain today, I haz teh Dumb.


----------



## MrsC8776

Lindsay18 said:


> Hey ladies!! I know some of you were asking to see the picture of my first u/s of my little bean:)
> Here it is! (IDK why I can't turn it, but you get the idea LOL)
> 
> View attachment 469983

Wonderful picture!!



ashknowsbest said:


> IUI went well. 98.5 million sperm post wash. Now the waiting game begins. I'm having some lower back pain right now. Hoping that's a sign of ovulation.

Fx for you! 



TTB said:


> Hi ladies, I got a call from the embryologist this morning (not a good sign) saying that my embryos have not progressed past 5 cells, they are going to let them go another day to see if they pick up at all but at the moment my transfer has been cancelled! I am beyond devastated and am just so over all of this!!

:hugs: I agree with the other ladies. Have them get you in today and get those embies back. Wishing you tons of luck!



almosthere said:


> Omgsh my follies grew like crazy over two days....as big as 20mm think I may trigger tn ahhhhh!

Fx for trigger tonight!



jchic said:


> Just got my call for beta! I am 14DPO today and it is 134!

:hugs: Wonderful beta!!



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> jchic said:
> 
> 
> Prayin- dont stress too much about an embryo splitting, its pretty rare! Is there a reason Morris wants to do a day 5 transfer? Usually RMA sticks to a day 6 transfer of blasts (hatching and above). Im excited for you! ER will be here before you know it!!!!
> 
> Hi Jchic :hi:
> 
> I am sure it could change but from my talks with her that is what she had stated. I know today I receive my b/w results from this morning and according to my levels the doc said today that I may trigger tonight.....my stomach is in knots right now since they told me. haha...so nervous!!!!Click to expand...

Fx for triggering tonight as well!


----------



## MrsC8776

One~ How are you doing? My fingers are crossed for you today!

Chelle~ You do a great job of remembering!


----------



## michelle01

Congrats Jchic!! :)


----------



## Likklegemz

Well I'm all nervous for tomorrows embryo transfer! I'm so pleased they've made it to blast!!!

What should I expect once my embie has been transferred? I'm aurally being sedated for the procedure due to complications I've had in the past to be on the safe side! Any information would be great!


----------



## jchic

hi Likkle! YAY for transfer time! Just try to take it easy for the next few days. Rest up, put your feet up and relax. The transfer is easy peasy - no pain at all! an obgyn exam is worse than the transfer! Also, make sure to drink tons of water!


----------



## Likklegemz

jchic said:


> hi Likkle! YAY for transfer time! Just try to take it easy for the next few days. Rest up, put your feet up and relax. The transfer is easy peasy - no pain at all! an obgyn exam is worse than the transfer! Also, make sure to drink tons of water!

Thanks hun! I'm being sedated so I can't drink for 2 hours before or eat for 12 hours before! Hopefully I'll be very hungry afterwards!!

Do you think it's ok to go back to work the next day? Or should I book it off?


----------



## bubumaci

Oooh... good luck tomorrow Likkle! What time should we be thinking of you? :hugs:


----------



## jchic

Likklegemz said:


> jchic said:
> 
> 
> hi Likkle! YAY for transfer time! Just try to take it easy for the next few days. Rest up, put your feet up and relax. The transfer is easy peasy - no pain at all! an obgyn exam is worse than the transfer! Also, make sure to drink tons of water!
> 
> Thanks hun! I'm being sedated so I can't drink for 2 hours before or eat for 12 hours before! Hopefully I'll be very hungry afterwards!!
> 
> Do you think it's ok to go back to work the next day? Or should I book it off?Click to expand...

I would take off and just relax if you can!


----------



## Likklegemz

Hmmm might take Thursday off then and go in Friday! 

I'm in at 2 uk time!!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi Ladies, 

Just got off the phone with Dr. Morris and she would like me to take one more day of my stims. I asked her if there were any problems and she said none what so ever and that I am borderline and she would like just one more day of injections. Have another appointment tomorrow morning and we shall see from those results. ER should be scheduled for Friday which is perfect because I then have the weekend to relax....

How is everyone feeling today?


----------



## bubumaci

OK Likkle, then I will be thinking of you at 3 my time :)
Oh - and I had the date of the transfer (Friday) off and - since I have had practically no vacation this year so far, took Monday - Wednesday off this week. Is doing me the world of good! Spent most of today (did some translations around noon) lying around and, while watching Criminal Minds, got really sleepy and napped for a few hours. Just couldn't keep my eyes open... so ... I let myself sleep :) I would recommend, if you have the possibility of taking a day or two to do it and to relax and treat yourself :) :hugs:


----------



## Lulu 07

Broody ~ Oh ok, taking only one stimm med explains the high dose of menopur that you're getting. I agree, there's so many stimm meds combinations and it gets really confusing.

Jchic ~ That's a very good beta!! I think there's 2 in there!

Likkle ~ Yaaay for ET! It's super easy so don't worry about it. I agree that you should take the day off and just relax so you could give the embies a chance to start snuggling in.

One ~ Thinking of you! Let us know your beta results for today!


----------



## oneof14

Thanks for thinking of me ladies, unfortunately, my beta is negative. As you can imagine, I am beyond devastated. :sad2: 

I am going to speak to my doctor this afternoon, maybe perhaps he can give me some insight as to what my issues are since we are unexplained. I've also made an appointment w/a fertility therapist, as I need to get my life back and I can not keep thinking about TTC. Its all I've been thinking about for a year. My DH is a wonderful mad, but we need to remember why we got married and focus some of our energy on that. We (I) lost track of what's really important when we are TTC with issues. I want nothing more in this world than to have a child (children). But I also want to have them with the man that I love. We've forgotten how to be just be in love and have fun. Everything has been so serious lately.

I'm taking a break from the boards for a while to get my life straight. I wish all of you ladies nothing but the best!!! xoxo


----------



## Lindsay18

One- I am so so sorry. I think that your plan is a great idea and a well- needed break. Enjoy your time rekindling your relationship:) best of luck xoxo

Everyone else- I'm so sorry I am not able to do personals. It was my first day back to teaching today (workshops yay). And I am EXHAUSTED) plus my power is out and I'm writing this on my phone:) best of luck to everyone almost at trigger time, with ER and ET!!! 
Jess- like I told you, amazing beta;)
AFM- still really no pregnancy symptoms besides a little tired in the afternoon and no food tasting as good as it should lol! Looking forward to my next u/s next Wednesday:)


----------



## DaisyQ

oneof14 said:


> Thanks for thinking of me ladies, unfortunately, my beta is negative. As you can imagine, I am beyond devastated. :sad2:
> 
> I am going to speak to my doctor this afternoon, maybe perhaps he can give me some insight as to what my issues are since we are unexplained. I've also made an appointment w/a fertility therapist, as I need to get my life back and I can not keep thinking about TTC. Its all I've been thinking about for a year. My DH is a wonderful mad, but we need to remember why we got married and focus some of our energy on that. We (I) lost track of what's really important when we are TTC with issues. I want nothing more in this world than to have a child (children). But I also want to have them with the man that I love. We've forgotten how to be just be in love and have fun. Everything has been so serious lately.
> 
> I'm taking a break from the boards for a while to get my life straight. I wish all of you ladies nothing but the best!!! xoxo

Oh, One... I am so very sorry. I'm glad you are taking time out to take care of yourself and your relationship - that is most important. We will be here for you when you come back. I know you aren't ready to think about next steps right now, but I would really consider trying somewhere else that has higher success rates and a better lab, especially has you haven't been the greatest responder to stimming, and so you don't have extra eggs/embryos to spare. I know both RMA NJ and CCRM take your insurance, and you could do your monitoring (US and blood work) at your local clinic, but have your retrieval and transfer onsite... Something to consider. :hugs:


----------



## michelle01

One - I am so sorry and I know exactly how you are feeling right now. I feel I have lost track as well as I have been so focused on TTC this year, so I like your idea of taking a break and going back to what is important. I think I may have to do that as well....I feel so lost right now. You are so lucky to be able to speak to your doctor so soon! I have to wait till the 17th. Good luck with whatever you choose to do. And you will get your turn to be a mom :hugs:


----------



## bubumaci

One - big :hugs: from me too Sweetie! I am so sorry, and it sounds like you are being very sensible. I don't have any advice for you, perhaps taking a break is what you need. Whatever you decide, you know we are here for you :hug:


----------



## Lulu 07

One ~ I'm so sorry!! I know how hard this is especially when it's unexplained. I'm glad you've decided to take a break. It helped that I took a few months off after my 1st IVF. I wish you luck with whatever you decide to do. We will all be mommies to beautiful babies when the time is right for us. :hugs:


----------



## drsquid

One- I'm so so sorry @[email protected]

Et- I didn't rest after. Went straight to court from transfer and sat there all week. I found it good to be distracted. If I was resting I'd've obsessed.


----------



## GettingBroody

One - I am so so sorry hon :hugs: I think we all know what you mean about getting a bit lost in this whole process. What you wrote about your dh was really sweet and I can totally relate. Take as much time as you need for the two of you and you know where we are if you ever need a good rant/cry etc. :hugs:


----------



## GettingBroody

Prayin - will you be triggering tomor then or do you need to go in again for more b/w?


----------



## Jenn76

One: I am so sorry this cycle didn't work out :hugs: I hope you enjoy your family time and that we see you back here soon. 

Broody, Praying, Almost & Mobaby: I hope you all trigger soon. PUPO by weekend!

Jess: Great beta, super excited to hear your next result. It's great that you don't have to wait too long for your scan. Can't wait to hear if it is two. 

Likkle: Good Luck with your ET, don't worry it is easy. I went right back to work and continued to work every day after. I thought they needed a full bladder to do a transfer? They told you not to drink?


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

GettingBroody said:


> Prayin - will you be triggering tomor then or do you need to go in gain for more b/w?

Hi 

Dr. Morris said I should be good to go with triggering tomorrow, but they would still like to see me in the morning for more b/w and an u/s. I will tell you this though today's injections really bothered me. They hurt! I think I hit the same spot which was still soar....I'm just praying that today is it!


----------



## Lindsay18

Prayin- yay! That's so awesome:) fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Likklegemz

Jenn76 said:


> One: I am so sorry this cycle didn't work out :hugs: I hope you enjoy your family time and that we see you back here soon.
> 
> Broody, Praying, Almost & Mobaby: I hope you all trigger soon. PUPO by weekend!
> 
> Jess: Great beta, super excited to hear your next result. It's great that you don't have to wait too long for your scan. Can't wait to hear if it is two.
> 
> Likkle: Good Luck with your ET, don't worry it is easy. I went right back to work and continued to work every day after. I thought they needed a full bladder to do a transfer? They told you not to drink?

Hey Hun

I'm being sedated so can't eat or drink! Luckily my wombs inverted so they don't need me to drink water!!!


----------



## bubumaci

That's interesting about having a full bladder ... they always get us to go to the loo if we need to before transfer :)


----------



## Likklegemz

bubumaci said:


> That's interesting about having a full bladder ... they always get us to go to the loo if we need to before transfer :)

Hey hun

According to the nurse at my clinic they said tha it depends on th position of your womb I'd you need fluids or not


----------



## almosthere

One-So sorry *hugs*

OMGSH I trigger....TONIGHT!!! EEEEK.....ER is Thursday....have to email my boss and tell her I am doing IVF and will need this Thursday and a day off next week as well....I hate having to take two fulls days off in my 2nd and 3rd week of work...but has to be done!!!


----------



## almosthere

jchic said:


> Just got my call for beta! I am 14DPO today and it is 134!

eeek just read this-I missed so much while at work...CONGRATS!!!! =)


----------



## Lindsay18

almosthere said:


> One-So sorry *hugs*
> 
> OMGSH I trigger....TONIGHT!!! EEEEK.....ER is Thursday....have to email my boss and tell her I am doing IVF and will need this Thursday and a day off next week as well....I hate having to take two fulls days off in my 2nd and 3rd week of work...but has to be done!!!

So excited!!! I'm sure your boss will understand if you explain it:). Yay!!


----------



## almosthere

Thanks!!! She is amazing I am sure she will be great about it-just nerve wracking with it being my first weeks of school and being new!!!


----------



## jchic

Almost- good luck!!!!

Jenn- how are you?? 

One- Im so sorry :( take your time and I think testing might be a good idea as to rule out anything!


----------



## MrsC8776

Likklegemz said:


> Well I'm all nervous for tomorrows embryo transfer! I'm so pleased they've made it to blast!!!
> 
> What should I expect once my embie has been transferred? I'm aurally being sedated for the procedure due to complications I've had in the past to be on the safe side! Any information would be great!

Good luck tomorrow! 



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just got off the phone with Dr. Morris and she would like me to take one more day of my stims. I asked her if there were any problems and she said none what so ever and that I am borderline and she would like just one more day of injections. Have another appointment tomorrow morning and we shall see from those results. ER should be scheduled for Friday which is perfect because I then have the weekend to relax....
> 
> How is everyone feeling today?

Fx you get to trigger tomorrow. 



oneof14 said:


> Thanks for thinking of me ladies, unfortunately, my beta is negative. As you can imagine, I am beyond devastated. :sad2:
> 
> I am going to speak to my doctor this afternoon, maybe perhaps he can give me some insight as to what my issues are since we are unexplained. I've also made an appointment w/a fertility therapist, as I need to get my life back and I can not keep thinking about TTC. Its all I've been thinking about for a year. My DH is a wonderful mad, but we need to remember why we got married and focus some of our energy on that. We (I) lost track of what's really important when we are TTC with issues. I want nothing more in this world than to have a child (children). But I also want to have them with the man that I love. We've forgotten how to be just be in love and have fun. Everything has been so serious lately.
> 
> I'm taking a break from the boards for a while to get my life straight. I wish all of you ladies nothing but the best!!! xoxo

:hugs: I'm so sorry One. I hope speaking with a fertility therapist can help you. Also I think it is really great that you are able to see that your marriage is so important right now. Our husbands go through all this as well and I think overall it is so hard on everyone and the relationship. We are here for you if you ever need to talk. 



almosthere said:


> One-So sorry *hugs*
> 
> OMGSH I trigger....TONIGHT!!! EEEEK.....ER is Thursday....have to email my boss and tell her I am doing IVF and will need this Thursday and a day off next week as well....I hate having to take two fulls days off in my 2nd and 3rd week of work...but has to be done!!!

Good luck with the trigger tonight and ER on Thursday.


----------



## MoBaby

one: I am soooo sorry :(

almost: good luck!

Ladies: I have a little problem. I have been bleeding for a week. Its not heavy anymore; just like heavy spotting if that makes sense. And I am crampy. I have come to the conclusion tonight that my gym days are over for now because when I run or work out the bleeding is worse. Yesterday I had almost no bleeding, some brownish, but I ran and when I came home it was heavy spotting and cramping. I had no spotting this morning or all day and then I ran 2 miles and started bleeding and cramping. Then I had conditioning class and it was worse. Sigh. BUT I am concerned that my lining is going to be thin. My ER is about 1 week away. I have bloodwork and a scan tomorrow so I hope things look good. With my last 2 cycles, long lupron, I never was crampy. I did have a couple days of spotting after my lupron started. Did anyone have bleeding for this long while on stimms?? I have taken 5 days worth of stimms. I guess I will tell the nurse what is going on and see what she says. Hopefully my lining looks okay tomorrow.


----------



## MrsC8776

MoBaby~ Have you called the clinic and told them you are still bleeding/spotting? I think that would be a good idea so they are aware of it before your scan. I hope it stops for you soon. I would probably stop with the running and working out for a while. :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

My scan will be around 645-7am tomorrow and the nurse will take me back so I will let her know. I am finished with the exercising. Its not worth it. Oh the bleeding initially started as AF after BCP.


----------



## Lindsay18

Mo- I would definitely stop the exercise for now especially since you made that connection. The only bleeding I had was after the BCPs and I was told it was withdrawal bleeding that happens after stopping them. Not during stims though. I'm sure they will see how everything is tomorrow to see where to go from here. Fingers crossed that your lining is good to go!!! :)


----------



## never2late70

Oneof14: I am just crushed for you :hugs: 

I know after my 4th failed round, the husband and I went out for a nice relaxing, quiet dinner. Enjoyed a couple of margarita's and bonded like never before :winkwink:

Take some time with eachother it did wonders for us and heaven forbid this cycle fails for us, we will be going to a different clinic. :thumbup:

again, I am so so sorry for your loss :cry: 

Here for you, 

~Angie


----------



## almosthere

mo-I would def. tell your nurse....I only spotted as a "AF" after stopping bcps for maybe 7 days max....


----------



## hiccups

:hugs: One so sorry, I think it's great that you and your husband are going to spend some time to rekindle your love for each other. When ever you decide to come back we are here for you.


----------



## hiccups

Almost yay for triggering


----------



## hiccups

Mobaby im not stimming yet but had some spotting while on BCP and Lupron. 
def take it slow and talk to nurse. Hope everything goes well at next appt


----------



## AndreaFlorida

After BCP I always have a long withdrawel bleed you can look at my prior charts where I used it....I always bleed heavy for around 7 days after only a month of BCP! I wouldn't worry too much about it :) unless its big huge clots or something! 

Almost :) goodluck sweetheart :hugs:


----------



## hiccups

Likkle GL

Angie how are you doing?

Jchic and Lindsay when is your next scan?

Jenn yay on knowing how many are in there soon

MsC will you be doing a gender scan soon?

Stinas how are you?

Michelle i know it's maybe to soon but have you given any thought to what your next step is?


----------



## MoBaby

Well bleeding has stopped now... I'll update after my appt :) .


----------



## MrsC8776

hiccups said:


> Likkle GL
> 
> Angie how are you doing?
> 
> Jchic and Lindsay when is your next scan?
> 
> Jenn yay on knowing how many are in there soon
> 
> MsC will you be doing a gender scan soon?
> 
> Stinas how are you?
> 
> Michelle i know it's maybe to soon but have you given any thought to what your next step is?

I'm planning on doing the gender scan after my husband gets home so about the middle of October. I really want him here for that scan. I have my NT scan on the 14th of this month though. I can't wait to see them again but also find out what we are having. 

How are you doing?


----------



## MrsC8776

MoBaby said:


> Well bleeding has stopped now... I'll update after my appt :) .

Great news! Can't wait to hear what they say.


----------



## hiccups

Thanks for asking. I'm ok, i stopped BCP's yesterday thankfully. My boobs have been so sore since i started them. Just on 10 units of Lupron daily and have my baseline sono and E2 on Thursday. Will start stimming on the 8th of Sept. 

Lately I've also felt so moody. My poor husband has to deal with me.lol
Like today i blew up in my managers face, that Is so unlike me. 

Can't wait to hear about your scan


----------



## MrsC8776

hiccups said:


> Thanks for asking. I'm ok, i stopped BCP's yesterday thankfully. My boobs have been so sore since i started them. Just on 10 units of Lupron daily and have my baseline sono and E2 on Thursday. Will start stimming on the 8th of Sept.
> 
> Lately I've also felt so moody. My poor husband has to deal with me.lol
> Like today i blew up in my managers face, that Is so unlike me.
> 
> Can't wait to hear about your scan

Not much longer and you will be getting started with stims! Good luck on Thursday. The moody part will fade. Just hang in there and remind your husband that it isn't you it is the meds and hormones.


----------



## almosthere

Omgsh hiccups I had the same angrey mood swings it will pass! I think I had mood swings for one week from the bcps and lupron! On a brighter note so happy your bleeding stoppped! Yay for stimming soon it goes by so fast!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

almosthere said:


> One-So sorry *hugs*
> 
> OMGSH I trigger....TONIGHT!!! EEEEK.....ER is Thursday....have to email my boss and tell her I am doing IVF and will need this Thursday and a day off next week as well....I hate having to take two fulls days off in my 2nd and 3rd week of work...but has to be done!!!

Almost...yayyyyy..so excited for you!!!! Let me know how you're doing afterwards.....


----------



## AndreaFlorida

So sorry I've been MIA lately I've been so sick :( coughing an mucous :( gahhh then on tabs for a HORRID yeast infection....I've no clue what my body is doing :( 

I hope all of you are doing well :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hugs: I miss you all!

I just also have needed a little break from all the craziness of TTC LOL.....so I haven't been hopping on here as much lately :)


----------



## azlissie

One, I'm so sorry this cycle didn't work out for you. :hugs: I hope you can reconnect with DH and spend some quality time together.

Almost, good luck with ER Thurs! Can't wait to hear how many eggs you get.

Angie, where are you in your current cycle? Have you thought about going to see Dr. G?

I had my follow up today and didn't get a lot of my questions answered but my RE did agree to run some tests, even though he says they're more for women who've suffered multiple early losses. He's checking ANA, Rheumatoid Factor, Anticardiolipin and DRVVT. I'm supposed to go do the blood work by the end of this week and then I have another appt with him in 2 weeks.

Have any of you ladies had a lap for endo? I had one last September and he did find a fair amount of Stage 2 endo, which he removed. Now he's saying since it has been a year it's possible the endo has come back and is causing problems. Before we try another round of IVF he wants to repeat the lap. It wasn't horrible, but it wasn't exactly my favorite experience either and I'd rather not have to go through it again. But like he said, it's at least something that is covered by insurance and it would maybe help for the next round. I don't know what to do - I can't decide if I should stick it out with my current RE or check out the other one in town.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I had my first done back in April :( I hated how my belly button hurt for so long...I have stage 2 endo as well....I don't wish it on anyone I know it wasn't HORRIBLE...but it wasn't pleasant thats for sure.....wishing you the best on this one :(


----------



## Pink gerbera

One - I'm so sorry for you. :( 

I agree take the time you need. Once you've refocused your relationship trying again or a different step is easier again. Hugs 

Lindsay - I started school yesterday too and like you I'm sooooo tired!!! 

Pink xxx


----------



## GettingBroody

Almost - hope the trigger went well!! What time do u go in on Thursday? Are you planning on taking Friday off or going to work? 

Prayin - good luck today! Hope you get the go ahead to trigger! :thumbup:

MoBaby - how did your apt go? What did the nurse say about the bleeding?

Hiccups - good luck tomor!! Bet you can't wait to start stimming!

Lickle - good luck with ET! You'll be PUPO before you know it! :dust:

TTB - how are you doing hon?

Andrea - feel better soon! :flower:

Az - I have no experience of that so can't really offer any advice :shrug: Good luck deciding!

I'm sure there was someone else I meant to respond to but I've no idea who it is :dohh: and don't have time to read back through the posts now... Whoever you are - sorry!:haha:


----------



## Lulu 07

Hey ladies! I found this article about day 3 vs day 5 transfers and thought it was pretty interesting so thought I would share

https://www.sharedjourney.com/articles/3vs5.html


----------



## Lindsay18

Hiccups- my next scan is a week from today!!! Wed, the 12th:)

Andrea- I'm so sorry!!! Feel better!!!

Pink- ugh I'm so beat plus I'm not sleeping great which doesn't help!!! I forget, did you have 1 or 2 transferred???


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey all! Just under 2 and a half hours till ET!! Scared but excited that I'll be PUPO very soon!!!


----------



## bubumaci

Likkle - will be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Hey ladies. Back from scan. Nurse said I'm still spotting because my estradiol is low still and should stop when it's higher. Great. I asked a out my e2 from the other day which was 85 and she said it should be around 200 . Blah! Me and my low estrogen :( it was less than 20 starting so it went up over 4 times. Thats a good thing. Anyways good news is all my follicles are still there. 13 left 10 right. All measure around 8.9 mm with one measuring just over 11mm x 8.9 mm. Lining is 7.2 mm which is good. So plan is to stay on same dose of meds and come back Friday. I'm hoping for a nice bump in my estradiol levels. Oh and on this protocol they consider this stimm day 8.. I thought it was stimm day 6.. The nurse said they count the microdose lupron as a stimm the 2 days I use it alone. I thought you counted from day of gonal f/menopur.


----------



## jchic

AZ, I had a lap for endo in May and they removed stage 3. I think your best bet would be to do the lap again. Its not a fun surgery and the recovery sucks, but its well worth cleaning up in there!


----------



## almosthere

I can't wait to hear how many eggies I get either-do I hear later the same day?!

And I go in for a 8am apt...I must be one of the first going in...maybe 2nd, not sure of the earliest start dates there! 

Super crampy today, of course, because I had more follistim with my trigger (which I did not realize some doctors do? At first my nurse was like no lupron and no stimming then she was like oh wait, stim with your trigger..lol)

Likkle-yay so exciting!!!!

hiccups-yay for stimming!!!!

glad they figured out the problem mobaby-chin up!!


----------



## jchic

almost, at my clinic, they tell you right after how many eggs they retrieved and then the next day I got a fertilization report. I didnt get any other updates after that until DAY5 when they told me how many made it to hatching blast for transfer on DAY 6. Excited for you!


----------



## never2late70

Hiccups: :hi: I'm doing well. Thank you for asking.

AZ: I am on week two of birth control. I take that until the 21st. Then start stims on the 26th. I still prefer Dr H over Dr G, so no switching for me :thumbup:

Nothing too exciting going on with me. Just moving right a long. 

Prayers and blessings for everyone,
~Angie


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Mo I'm glad you got answers my goodness :( maybe thats why I spot all the time but yet the RE says my levels are fine....I'm thinking I might be going through my papers today and find out what my levels were last time and at what points during cycles.....interesting....I won't be going back to the RE anytime soon though we've decided we need to get our bills under control an get our lives back to normal. I was always so tuckered while TTC...and we just cannot afford the IVF right now so its just gonna have to be a waiting game I suppose....It'll all be okay! I just need lots of prayers that I could get a job an we could get to our goals a LOT quicker than we are right now!


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey all

Hope everyones ok! Well I'm officially PUPO!!

And I got a DVD of my rmbryo growing as we used the embroscope!


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

how many are u pupo with?
x


----------



## Likklegemz

Just the one as it was a blast an I'm under 30! My clinic wont do more than 1 at blast in my age range

The upsetting thing is one of our embies didn't make it past day 3 and the other 2 are doing well but are a bit slow so we might not have anything to freeze - depends on how they get on by tomorrow morning


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

dnt worry bout frosties
u have one perfect little embie snuggling in x


----------



## jchic

Likke - you are PUPO now! Congrats! Snuggle in bean!!!


----------



## hiccups

Likkle yay on bring pupo


----------



## Lindsay18

Likkle- congrats for being PUPO!!!! The wait for your official test stinks but it will be worth it when you get your BFP!!!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Likkle congrats on being PUPO!! Lots of relaxing. 

Lindsay I had 2 back. Both good quality blasts. I'll find out 17th sept how many babies :)

Just back from another exhausting day at work! All good though except my colleagues think I'm lazy but oh well!!!

Pink xxx


----------



## wantbabysoon

Pink gerbera said:


> Likkle congrats on being PUPO!! Lots of relaxing.
> 
> Lindsay I had 2 back. Both good quality blasts. I'll find out 17th sept how many babies :)
> 
> Just back from another exhausting day at work! All good though except my colleagues think I'm lazy but oh well!!!
> 
> Pink xxx

Hey Pink... my first ultrasound is also on 17th Sept :)

Likkle - Yay!! 

How are you Lindsay?


----------



## Lindsay18

Yay Pink and Want!!! I'm feeling ok. Tired and I have been sitting in teaching workshops allllll day and still have 2 hours to go. Ugh!! How are you ladies feeling?!


----------



## Jenn76

Almost: Congrats on triggering! Good luck tomorrow!

Jess: I'm good, how are you feeling? 

Lily: Only a few more days before you start stimulating, yeah! Time will fly once you start.

Andrea: Nice to hear from you. Sorry to hear you have been sick. Enjoy your downtime, things will all come together when the time is right. :hugs:

Azlissie: Glad to hear you RE is going to do a bunch of tests. Hopefully you will get some answers. :hugs:

Mobaby: Great update! Sounds like you will have a great cycle.

Likkle: Congrats on being PUPO! FX that you do get a couple frosties. Snuggle in sweet little one. :dust:

MrsC: How are you feeling? MS still getting you down?

Lindsay: First tri is going to be hard with your job. Rest up on weekends and evenings you will need it.

Angie: Glad you are on your way again. Praying for you to have a successful cycle.

Lulu: how are you doing?

Prayin: FX that you trigger tonight.

Broody: How about you, trigger soon?

BuBu: Good luck tomorrow, I hope you get good news. :dust:

Want baby, Pink, Daisy: How are all you lovley preggo ladies feeling?

AFM: One more set of twins to report on here! Scan went well both are measuring where they should be and had strong little hearts beating away. DH and I are ecstatic!


----------



## Likklegemz

Thanks everyone! So excited!!!!

My official test is Sunday 16th! 9 days to go!


----------



## almosthere

Yay for being puppo likkle!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Jenn76 said:


> Almost: Congrats on triggering! Good luck tomorrow!
> 
> Jess: I'm good, how are you feeling?
> 
> Lily: Only a few more days before you start stimulating, yeah! Time will fly once you start.
> 
> Andrea: Nice to hear from you. Sorry to hear you have been sick. Enjoy your downtime, things will all come together when the time is right. :hugs:
> 
> Azlissie: Glad to hear you RE is going to do a bunch of tests. Hopefully you will get some answers. :hugs:
> 
> Mobaby: Great update! Sounds like you will have a great cycle.
> 
> Likkle: Congrats on being PUPO! FX that you do get a couple frosties. Snuggle in sweet little one. :dust:
> 
> MrsC: How are you feeling? MS still getting you down?
> 
> Lindsay: First tri is going to be hard with your job. Rest up on weekends and evenings you will need it.
> 
> Angie: Glad you are on your way again. Praying for you to have a successful cycle.
> 
> Lulu: how are you doing?
> 
> Prayin: FX that you trigger tonight.
> 
> Broody: How about you, trigger soon?
> 
> BuBu: Good luck tomorrow, I hope you get good news. :dust:
> 
> Want baby, Pink, Daisy: How are all you lovley preggo ladies feeling?
> 
> AFM: One more set of twins to report on here! Scan went well both are measuring where they should be and had strong little hearts beating away. DH and I are ecstatic!



Jenn that is awesome news!!!!! Congrats! :happydance:

From what the doctor told me this morning...it looks as though tonight is the night but I haven't received that call yet....anxiously waiting! Has my stomach with butterflies! Can't concentrate at work...lol


----------



## jchic

Jenn! YAY! So exciting that you are having twins!!! How AWESOME is that?! Super super excited for you!!!!

Prayin - hoping tonight is trigger for you!!


----------



## almosthere

Omgsh more twins yay jenn!


----------



## MoBaby

Yay Jenn!! Amazing!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Question???????

Does the trigger shot hurt anymore than the Menopur? I'm having anxiety thinking this little sucker is going to hurt :-(


----------



## Jenn76

PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Question???????
> 
> Does the trigger shot hurt anymore than the Menopur? I'm having anxiety thinking this little sucker is going to hurt :-(

For me they were similar, don't be nervous it's your last shot!


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn- yay!!!! So exciting! 

Prayin- not if you ice it. My nurse told me to ice it and since I did, it seemed the same as every other shot:). Don't be afraid!


----------



## MoBaby

No trigger is the best one! Menopur really hurts!


----------



## jchic

I agree with the ladies, its not as bad as the menapur!

AFM - have my 2nd beta tomorrow! Nervous yet excited at the same time :) Hoping for a strong number. Still having cramps on and off


----------



## notoptimistic

prayin - I didn't do menopur but I was terrified of the trigger shot and it turned out to be no big deal! I didn't even ice it. It didn't really hurt going in, but my butt was sore for about 24 hours afterward!


----------



## MrsC8776

azlissie said:


> One, I'm so sorry this cycle didn't work out for you. :hugs: I hope you can reconnect with DH and spend some quality time together.
> 
> Almost, good luck with ER Thurs! Can't wait to hear how many eggs you get.
> 
> Angie, where are you in your current cycle? Have you thought about going to see Dr. G?
> 
> I had my follow up today and didn't get a lot of my questions answered but my RE did agree to run some tests, even though he says they're more for women who've suffered multiple early losses. He's checking ANA, Rheumatoid Factor, Anticardiolipin and DRVVT. I'm supposed to go do the blood work by the end of this week and then I have another appt with him in 2 weeks.
> 
> Have any of you ladies had a lap for endo? I had one last September and he did find a fair amount of Stage 2 endo, which he removed. Now he's saying since it has been a year it's possible the endo has come back and is causing problems. Before we try another round of IVF he wants to repeat the lap. It wasn't horrible, but it wasn't exactly my favorite experience either and I'd rather not have to go through it again. But like he said, it's at least something that is covered by insurance and it would maybe help for the next round. I don't know what to do - I can't decide if I should stick it out with my current RE or check out the other one in town.

I'm glad they will be running some tests for you. 



MoBaby said:


> Hey ladies. Back from scan. Nurse said I'm still spotting because my estradiol is low still and should stop when it's higher. Great. I asked a out my e2 from the other day which was 85 and she said it should be around 200 . Blah! Me and my low estrogen :( it was less than 20 starting so it went up over 4 times. Thats a good thing. Anyways good news is all my follicles are still there. 13 left 10 right. All measure around 8.9 mm with one measuring just over 11mm x 8.9 mm. Lining is 7.2 mm which is good. So plan is to stay on same dose of meds and come back Friday. I'm hoping for a nice bump in my estradiol levels. Oh and on this protocol they consider this stimm day 8.. I thought it was stimm day 6.. The nurse said they count the microdose lupron as a stimm the 2 days I use it alone. I thought you counted from day of gonal f/menopur.

Sounds like things are moving a long good. Sorry to hear about e2 but hopefully it goes up for you. 



Likklegemz said:


> Hey all
> 
> Hope everyones ok! Well I'm officially PUPO!!
> 
> And I got a DVD of my rmbryo growing as we used the embroscope!

Congrats on being PUPO!! How wonderful that you got a DVD of the embryo. 



Jenn76 said:


> Almost: Congrats on triggering! Good luck tomorrow!
> 
> Jess: I'm good, how are you feeling?
> 
> Lily: Only a few more days before you start stimulating, yeah! Time will fly once you start.
> 
> Andrea: Nice to hear from you. Sorry to hear you have been sick. Enjoy your downtime, things will all come together when the time is right. :hugs:
> 
> Azlissie: Glad to hear you RE is going to do a bunch of tests. Hopefully you will get some answers. :hugs:
> 
> Mobaby: Great update! Sounds like you will have a great cycle.
> 
> Likkle: Congrats on being PUPO! FX that you do get a couple frosties. Snuggle in sweet little one. :dust:
> 
> MrsC: How are you feeling? MS still getting you down?
> 
> Lindsay: First tri is going to be hard with your job. Rest up on weekends and evenings you will need it.
> 
> Angie: Glad you are on your way again. Praying for you to have a successful cycle.
> 
> Lulu: how are you doing?
> 
> Prayin: FX that you trigger tonight.
> 
> Broody: How about you, trigger soon?
> 
> BuBu: Good luck tomorrow, I hope you get good news. :dust:
> 
> Want baby, Pink, Daisy: How are all you lovley preggo ladies feeling?
> 
> AFM: One more set of twins to report on here! Scan went well both are measuring where they should be and had strong little hearts beating away. DH and I are ecstatic!

Congrats on the twins!! :happydance: That is so exciting. We have so many twins in this thread. I'm going to have to go count them all. *Edit* From those who have shared how many we have 9 with twins now and one with triplets! Of those 9 we have had one with identical twins.

I'm doing good. still feel sick sometimes but nothing major. I haven't actually gotten sick though. I figured with twins it would be worse but so far so good. 



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> From what the doctor told me this morning...it looks as though tonight is the night but I haven't received that call yet....anxiously waiting! Has my stomach with butterflies! Can't concentrate at work...lol

Fx for triggering tonight! 



jchic said:


> I agree with the ladies, its not as bad as the menapur!
> 
> AFM - have my 2nd beta tomorrow! Nervous yet excited at the same time :) Hoping for a strong number. Still having cramps on and off

Good luck on your beta tomorrow!

*TTB~* Have you heard anything yet? Thinking of you.


----------



## hiccups

WOW Jenn congrats!!!!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Jenn - wow, more twins!!! Fantastic news! Double congratulations! :baby::baby:

Lickle - congrats on being PUPO!!! Will you test earlier than the official date do u think? Hope the 9 days fly by! :D

Prayin - any news yet?

Almost - are you all set for ER tomor?! 

Afm, day 7 of stimms done. To be honest I thought I would feel more bloated/crampy :shrug: I had bad cramps on Monday alright but only twinges since. Ewcm has started though so I'm presuming that's a good sign. Scan in the morning... Hope there's been lots of growing going on!!!


----------



## jchic

getting - I was bloated a bit but wasnt super crampy so dont worry about that! Fingers crossed lots of follies are working their magic in there!


----------



## Lulu 07

Likkle ~ Congrats on being PUPO!!

Mobaby ~ Those are really good numbers!! Looking forward to more updates!

Jenn ~ OMG CONGRATS on TWINS!! How exciting! I'm Doing well, Thanks for asking. Today is day 4 of stimms for me and had my 1st scan this morning. So far there's 6 measurable follies on each side and a whole bunch of smaller ones. That's exactly how I started last cycle and then ended up with 34 eggs. They will change my dose if necessary depending on the e2 results, so I'm waiting for them to call me.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Jenn - Congrats on the twins! 

AFM - I'm 2 dpiui, not really trying to count down the days but I'm pretty sure I have a urinary tract infection ... terrible! I called the nurse and she told me to give it until Thursday and if it is still really bad to call and they'll provide me with antibiotics. She said that if they give me the antibiotics right away my body will build up an immunity to it and then if I ever get one that's really bad my body may not take the medicine ... so I'm just dealing with it .. sucks!


----------



## Lulu 07

ashknowsbest said:


> Jenn - Congrats on the twins!
> 
> AFM - I'm 2 dpiui, not really trying to count down the days but I'm pretty sure I have a urinary tract infection ... terrible! I called the nurse and she told me to give it until Thursday and if it is still really bad to call and they'll provide me with antibiotics. She said that if they give me the antibiotics right away my body will build up an immunity to it and then if I ever get one that's really bad my body may not take the medicine ... so I'm just dealing with it .. sucks!

Sorry to hear that you're not feeling well! UTI's are so painful! You could buy the azo tablets over the counter, they help numb the urinary tract so that you don't feel the pain when you urinate. Also, make sure you drink lots of fluids especially cranberry juice. I hope it resolves soon!


----------



## bubumaci

Jenn - WOHOOO :hugs: that's so exciting! Congratulations. And thank you for thinking of me :hugs: :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lulu - thanks for the advice! I've been drinking lots of water and it seems to help a little bit. Are those over the counter tablets safe if during the TWW? It's not really that it's that painful either, it's just terribly annoying when I'm feeling the need to go to the bathroom every 10 minutes! :haha:


----------



## Lindsay18

Ash- that sucks!! I used to get them chronically. they also sell chewable Tablets kind of like sweet tarts that are cranberry to help with them. Im SURE those would be safe!!


----------



## almosthere

I'm on my phone but let's see what I can respond to! Lol

I am ready for my er tomorrow. I love having the night off from meds but not loving tthe cramping and bloating. 

Hoping for babes you will be fine are you for sure tiggering tonight? Yippee! You are only one day behind me! I was a ball of eImotions when I got the go ahead but you will be fine...be excited er may be Friday for you! I am not familiar with menopour but my pregnyl tigger hurt more than my stimming with follistim...it stung as the liiquid went in but the needle did not hurt....the needle may have been a bit thicker though and it is very sore and tender to the touch (my trigger injection spot)....


----------



## Stinas

TTB - Im sooo sorry :hugs:

jchic - Yay!!!

Likklegemz - Yay for being PUPO!!!! Dont worry....you never know what might grow....we were originally told that we wont have any :cold: and we ended up with one! Now we just hope it survives the thaw.

One - I am sorry your beta turned out to be a BFN. I know exactly how that feels. Its very easy to lose track of real life when you are having problems TTC. I know personally this is why I am saying it. I wish you the best of luck in your TTC journey and I hope you get yourself feeling better again soon! :hugs:

Almost - YAY for triggering!!!! :happydance:

MoBaby - Glad they found out what it is!

hiccups - I am good....just taking it easy. Last few days I have been moody about the whole TTC/IVF thing.....im passed the "upset" stage and at the angry stage. Plus seeing all these girls getting preg and having babies on FB is not making my days go by any faster. How are you?

Jen - YAYYYYYYYY!!!!!!! :baby::baby:

Prayin - I didnt find it to hurt at all. I never iced any of the shots...belly or butt. 

Ash - I hope it gets better :hugs: I have had them a couple times and tons of cranberry juice always does the trick for me.

As for me....Just working like a mad woman and im not liking it lol As I told hiccups....im in one of those angry modes. Keep asking myself wtf why me and what did I do to deserve all of this crap. At this point in our TTC journey, im kind of used to these swings by now. I have a crazy long work weekend starting tom, so it will keep my mind off of things for a few days. 
I hope everyone is doing well!! :hugs:


----------



## Lindsay18

Xoxo Stinas:)


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies, my best friends uncle does sonos and he did one for us today. sooooo.....Baby A is definitely a little boy :blue: and they are 90% sure Baby B is a little girl :pink:


----------



## MoBaby

Yay!!! How perfect haj!!!!!


----------



## Jenn76

Broody: Good luck with your scan tomorrow, hope those follies are growing like crazy. Don't wish for the bloat don't worry it will come and stay longer then wanted.

Lulu: Wow sounds like you will have a successful cycle. 34 eggs is amazing I hope you have as many this time and that most are mature.

Ash: Sorry to hear that, I've had a couple of those and have always had antibiotics they are so painful.

Stinas: I know how you are feeling been there. :hugs: I had to go to a shower for my cousins teenage daughter that got pregnant. She was totally ungrateful for all the nice stuff she got and then I saw her selling stuff on Facebook. WTF! Then she got knocked up again, different guy this time, and I nearly lost it. Almost three years of TTC and it sucks to see others have it so easy. Your time will come, I promise! 

Congrats Haj!! That's perfect news to hear! :happydance:


----------



## azlissie

Congrats on the twins, Jenn! That is so exciting - do you have any pics from your u/s?

And congrats to Haj as well! I think it would be awesome to have boy/girl twins. I can't believe you're far enough along to find out the gender already - we've been on this thread longer than I realized!

Good luck with your 2nd beta tomorrow, Jchic! I'm sure you'll have a strong number.

Best of luck to the ladies who are getting close to ER! I found that I wasn't really in a lot of pain afterward but I did have some issues with constipation so make sure you've got some prunes or something on hand!

Bubu, I'm really hoping this time will be it for you - I'm sending you some positive vibes!

:dust:


----------



## almosthere

yay haj-how perfect, you must be thrilled!!!!

thanksazlizzie...I go in tomorrow..I feel a bit guilty about not telling my mom, but it is a choice DH and I need to stick with until a bfp!


----------



## almosthere

and bubu when do you test? must be getting closer!!! FX BFP!!!

p.s. have any of you expereinced super sore/sensitive nipples toward end of stimming/trigger time??


----------



## Lindsay18

Almost- totally you're decision, girl! :) and YES!!!! Super sore


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

GettingBroody said:


> Jenn - wow, more twins!!! Fantastic news! Double congratulations! :baby::baby:
> 
> Lickle - congrats on being PUPO!!! Will you test earlier than the official date do u think? Hope the 9 days fly by! :D
> 
> Prayin - any news yet?
> 
> Almost - are you all set for ER tomor?!
> 
> Afm, day 7 of stimms done. To be honest I thought I would feel more bloated/crampy :shrug: I had bad cramps on Monday alright but only twinges since. Ewcm has started though so I'm presuming that's a good sign. Scan in the morning... Hope there's been lots of growing going on!!!

NJ



Hi! I trigger at 9:30 tonight.....I truly hate the way I feel though....I am soooooooo nervous and I know thats not good either....trying to stay calm but my nerves are getting the best of me :sad2:


----------



## almosthere

prayin4-you can do this, just one more shot!!!!! you got this! Then tomorrow will be smooth sailing! =) *HUGS*

and thanks lindsay-I just feel soooo guilty but I know it is for the best-I really want to be able to surprise my family with a BFP and not stress them out or have them stress me out! and glad I am not the only one my nips are driving me crazyyyy


----------



## Lindsay18

Almost- I think that's great and will obviously help you relax a little. Boobs/nipples will be sore then get better then sore again haha. Mine were so sore during stimming and then got better and now are super sore again ugh. Remember- ALL WORTH IT!!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

almost - good luck tomorrow!!

Lindsay - It's great that you have so many appointments and get to see the little bean again!! Do you graduate to your regular Ob-gyn after the scan on 12th?

jchic - Good luck for a strong beta tomorrow!!

Jenn - Yay for one more TWINS!! That is so exciting!!

Prayin - Don't worry... Trigger is nothing more than what you are already used to :) Plus tomorrow will be a day with no shots... YAY!!

MrsC - Glad you are feeling ok.

ash - UTI's suck!! Drink lots of fluid and hope you recover soon.

haj - That is SOOOOOOO AWESOME!!! 

AFM, I have been feeling very tired lately, no morning sickness yet or other symtoms except being super tired .... sometimes I wonder if everything is ok in there :) I can't wait for my scan now........ I want to know how many are in there and if everything is ok...


----------



## wantbabysoon

Is it just me or are these rollover ads simply ANNOYING!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Want- yes I love my clinic and how often we go! No, I stay with them I believe until I am 8 weeks? I don't want to leave though:(. I feel the EXACT same way. Dont worry- I am just tired. No other symptoms. However, certain foods don't taste right or as good as normal lol. I'm so excited for your scan. Mine is a week from today!
And yes, the ads are SOOOOO annoying.


----------



## drsquid

jen- yay twinnies

haj- congrats. im hoping for either 2 girls or one of each. but i dont want to find out

almost- good luck. 

prayin- good luck. stress or dont stress, it doesnt affect your outcome so dont feel bad that you are worked up. you arent decreasing your chances

afm- if this headache doesnt go away im cutting my head off. took a nap and dreamt that a) i was late for my former job and b)that i couldnt see or walk because of a migraine. awesome


----------



## Lindsay18

Drs- I'm so sorry about your headache. That is the worst. I get migraines occasionally. Mostly from stress and was even hospitalized once from one so I sympathize with you!! Have you tried a heating pad/ hot water/ shower on the back of your neck?? Sometimes that helps. Hope it goes away ASAP!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Stinas said:


> TTB - Im sooo sorry :hugs:
> 
> jchic - Yay!!!
> 
> Likklegemz - Yay for being PUPO!!!! Dont worry....you never know what might grow....we were originally told that we wont have any :cold: and we ended up with one! Now we just hope it survives the thaw.
> 
> One - I am sorry your beta turned out to be a BFN. I know exactly how that feels. Its very easy to lose track of real life when you are having problems TTC. I know personally this is why I am saying it. I wish you the best of luck in your TTC journey and I hope you get yourself feeling better again soon! :hugs:
> 
> Almost - YAY for triggering!!!! :happydance:
> 
> MoBaby - Glad they found out what it is!
> 
> hiccups - I am good....just taking it easy. Last few days I have been moody about the whole TTC/IVF thing.....im passed the "upset" stage and at the angry stage. Plus seeing all these girls getting preg and having babies on FB is not making my days go by any faster. How are you?
> 
> Jen - YAYYYYYYYY!!!!!!! :baby::baby:
> 
> Prayin - I didnt find it to hurt at all. I never iced any of the shots...belly or butt.
> 
> Ash - I hope it gets better :hugs: I have had them a couple times and tons of cranberry juice always does the trick for me.
> 
> As for me....Just working like a mad woman and im not liking it lol As I told hiccups....im in one of those angry modes. Keep asking myself wtf why me and what did I do to deserve all of this crap. At this point in our TTC journey, im kind of used to these swings by now. I have a crazy long work weekend starting tom, so it will keep my mind off of things for a few days.
> I hope everyone is doing well!! :hugs:

:hugs: I'm sorry that you are having a hard time. It will get better. I'm sure of it! 



haj624 said:


> Hey ladies, my best friends uncle does sonos and he did one for us today. sooooo.....Baby A is definitely a little boy :blue: and they are 90% sure Baby B is a little girl :pink:

Congrats on being team purple!! 



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> GettingBroody said:
> 
> 
> Jenn - wow, more twins!!! Fantastic news! Double congratulations! :baby::baby:
> 
> Lickle - congrats on being PUPO!!! Will you test earlier than the official date do u think? Hope the 9 days fly by! :D
> 
> Prayin - any news yet?
> 
> Almost - are you all set for ER tomor?!
> 
> Afm, day 7 of stimms done. To be honest I thought I would feel more bloated/crampy :shrug: I had bad cramps on Monday alright but only twinges since. Ewcm has started though so I'm presuming that's a good sign. Scan in the morning... Hope there's been lots of growing going on!!!
> 
> NJ
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! I trigger at 9:30 tonight.....I truly hate the way I feel though....I am soooooooo nervous and I know thats not good either....trying to stay calm but my nerves are getting the best of me :sad2:Click to expand...

Yay for triggering tonight! You are almost finished. 



wantbabysoon said:


> Is it just me or are these rollover ads simply ANNOYING!!

I have been having problems with them as well but they are finally fixed on my end. The past week has been horrible. 



drsquid said:


> jen- yay twinnies
> 
> haj- congrats. im hoping for either 2 girls or one of each. but i dont want to find out
> 
> almost- good luck.
> 
> prayin- good luck. stress or dont stress, it doesnt affect your outcome so dont feel bad that you are worked up. you arent decreasing your chances
> 
> afm- if this headache doesnt go away im cutting my head off. took a nap and dreamt that a) i was late for my former job and b)that i couldnt see or walk because of a migraine. awesome

Sorry you are having such bad headaches. I hope the stop soon for you.


----------



## almosthere

dr. Sry about the headaches.

wantbaby..can't wait for your scan! And I can't stand the roll over adds either they are always for macys too! Lol...off to bed for me....going to try to sleep up good for er eeeeeek!


----------



## Stinas

haj - Yayyy!! awww one of each, how wonderful!!! :happydance:

Jenn - Thank you! I know it will come....it just gets frustrating to watch things like that. Drives me insane!

Prayin - Dont be nervous! Trust me, totally not worth it. I was sweaty and shaking.....then when I finally got the courage to do it I was like thats it? I even said it out loud. Its not a biggie at all. 

Almost - Its ok....I told my mom, but sometimes I wish I didnt tell anyone. Now its like "ok whats next" "how are you" blah blah blah. I want to talk about it all on my time, not when others want to talk about it...know what I mean? My mom told me last night that she wants to come with me to my next consult lol I told her no and she kind of got mad lol I know she feels guilty that I "did it all alone" this summer since she was in Europe, but I like to do things on my own. 
Its a very private thing to go through, so I know why its better to keep it between you two. I wish I had in ways.


----------



## TTB

Hi ladies, so my transfer was cancelled. The embryos did not progress any further than 5 cells. I have an appt with my FS in a week and will hopefully get some answers. 

I want to thank you all for the tremendous amount of support you have provided throughout my 3 cycles, it has been an incredible help. I need to take some time away from the forum, hopefully I will be back soon. I wish you all luck with your cycles and hope you all get your BFP's!


----------



## Stinas

TTB - im sorry! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## drsquid

ttb- im sorry. do they have any idea why this happened?


----------



## MrsC8776

TTB said:


> Hi ladies, so my transfer was cancelled. The embryos did not progress any further than 5 cells. I have an appt with my FS in a week and will hopefully get some answers.
> 
> I want to thank you all for the tremendous amount of support you have provided throughout my 3 cycles, it has been an incredible help. I need to take some time away from the forum, hopefully I will be back soon. I wish you all luck with your cycles and hope you all get your BFP's!

:hugs: I'm so sorry. I hope they give you some answers next week.


----------



## bubumaci

TTB ... :hugs: I hope they find some answers for you!!

.... about to mosey off to the clinic and will have the answers early afternoon... Feeling good this time... can't explain it. So I hope my feeling is right :)


----------



## GettingBroody

Lulu - great numbers! Keep growing little follies!! 

Almost - ER day today! Can't wait for your update!

Jchic - good luck with beta number 2!!

Bubu - keeping everything crossed for you!! :dust:

Haj - aw, that's fantastic news!! Congrats!!!

Ash - :hugs: Like the others have said - loads and loads of liquids! I also found lying down helped (I think gravity made the 'I need to go right now' feeling even worse!) and using a hot water bottle eased mine too for some reason :shrug: Hope you feel better soon!:flower:

Stinas - :hugs: I think we've all been there. Hope this passes soon for you.

Prayin - good luck with the trigger. I can't speak from experience (yet!) but I'm sure it'll be absolutely fine!

DrS - :hugs: Have you asked the doctor if there's anything safe you can take? I get really bad headaches sometimes but they nearly always stem from tension in my neck muscles. Neck/head massage works wonders for me. Might be worth trying?

TTB - :hugs: I am so so sorry hon. You're definitely right to take a break fom here if you feel you need one. These boards are so absorbing. Good luck with your follow up apt - I hope you get some answers. Take care. xx


----------



## Likklegemz

TTB said:


> Hi ladies, so my transfer was cancelled. The embryos did not progress any further than 5 cells. I have an appt with my FS in a week and will hopefully get some answers.
> 
> I want to thank you all for the tremendous amount of support you have provided throughout my 3 cycles, it has been an incredible help. I need to take some time away from the forum, hopefully I will be back soon. I wish you all luck with your cycles and hope you all get your BFP's!

TTB - I'm so so sorry sweetheart. I was wondering how you were getting on. I'm here if you need someone to chat I'm here if you need me!

Sending big cyber hugs :hugs:

X x x


----------



## bubumaci

Well... results are already in ... only 1,10 IU/L ... :( Have the second test on Monday, but I'm not very hopeful. Really don't understand what I have been feeling every night :( And today, I was convinced that my nose was more sensitive than normal (almost threw up when I smelled the garbage truck) :(


----------



## almosthere

oh ttb and bubu I am so sorry <3 HUGS<3


----------



## almosthere

Stinas said:


> haj - Yayyy!! awww one of each, how wonderful!!! :happydance:
> 
> Jenn - Thank you! I know it will come....it just gets frustrating to watch things like that. Drives me insane!
> 
> Prayin - Dont be nervous! Trust me, totally not worth it. I was sweaty and shaking.....then when I finally got the courage to do it I was like thats it? I even said it out loud. Its not a biggie at all.
> 
> Almost - Its ok....I told my mom, but sometimes I wish I didnt tell anyone. Now its like "ok whats next" "how are you" blah blah blah. I want to talk about it all on my time, not when others want to talk about it...know what I mean? My mom told me last night that she wants to come with me to my next consult lol I told her no and she kind of got mad lol I know she feels guilty that I "did it all alone" this summer since she was in Europe, but I like to do things on my own.
> Its a very private thing to go through, so I know why its better to keep it between you two. I wish I had in ways.

So sorry you mother is making it a tib bit hard for you. I think there are positives to telling and to not! Well ladies....woke up super early because I can't sleep! Not feeling too crampy but my sides feel pinchy (probably from sleeping weird)....I tried to sleep on my belly and back as much as possible because I am scared to sleep on my sides too long with these big swollen/stretched ovaries! My left ovary which is smaller than the right has more follies and my us tech told me it is probably really streched. Anywho, not feeling nervous yet, just EXCITED HAPPY POSITIVE HOPEFUL...I am sure the nerves will kick in once I walk in to the procedure! :cloud9:


----------



## jchic

TTB - I am so sorry. Will you be meeting with your doctor to see if there is something they can change? Perhaps a 3 day transfer with more embies? 

Bubu - I am so sorry....what was the iu supposed to be? All my love xo


----------



## bubumaci

Stinas - sooo know what you mean! It is our "issue" and not a comfortable one at that. The whole process is emotionally, physically and psychologically taxing and so it should be our decision, when and where we want to address it or talk about it. Have the same problem with my Father-in-Law. After the first attempt (when I was very open), I started withdrawing more and more and didn't want questions being asked. This time around he was wanting to know when what is... going to the clinic... ovulating... transfer... blood test... and I had told my husband that I don't want questions asked and I / we will say something, when we feel good and ready :hugs:

jchic ... tbh I have no idea - I think anything > 5 is considered to be pregnant. The last two months, I didn't feel like it had worked, but this time around, I really did! With all the tugging and aching and pressure in my abdomen, I felt certain something was happening. Also with my sense of smell this morning walking to the clinic. I felt sure that the results would be different. But I mean, last month, it was 0,10 UI /L ... so I guess there is still a mini chance ... but very very mini. I'm not hoping any more, even though my DH is.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

TTB said:


> Hi ladies, so my transfer was cancelled. The embryos did not progress any further than 5 cells. I have an appt with my FS in a week and will hopefully get some answers.
> 
> I want to thank you all for the tremendous amount of support you have provided throughout my 3 cycles, it has been an incredible help. I need to take some time away from the forum, hopefully I will be back soon. I wish you all luck with your cycles and hope you all get your BFP's!

TTB; I'm sorry to hear that your transfer was cancelled. :hugs:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Good Morning,

I had to take two shots last night....trigger and noveral...and I have one more lupron at 9:30 this morning....I'm just happy that today is the last one :) That sucker stung last night. lol....Thank God for my good friend...because last night I just couldn't do it...so she gave the shot to me...One more to go and ER tomorrow. 

Hope all you fabulous ladies are doing perfect today


----------



## jchic

Prayin - yay for ER!

AFM - had my second beta and its 245! Go twinkie go! YAYYY!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

That's awesome news Jchic!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Yay jchic!! Prayin not much longer now!!!!


----------



## Jenn76

*Prayin:* Congrats on triggering! :happydance: Good Luck with your ER!

*Wantbaby*: It started off like that with me too, just exhausted. MS didn't hit me until mid week 5 many don't get it until week 6-8. About 25% don't get it at all. Your beta tells you that things are progressing, so don't worry. Can't wait to hear about your scan, and if there are 1 or 2. 
*
DrSquid:* LOL! I have been having weird dreams about my former job too, must be the hormones. Are you taking anything for the headache? I get them too and when they are really bad my RE said it is fine to take Tylenol. I am hoping for one of each or two girls as well. So DH keeps saying it is two boys. Can you read a sono enough to tell? I know you don't want to know but seeing as how you seem to have experience with these things I would have thought it might just stand out to you. BTW: Love the new pics! 

*TTB:* :cry: I'm so sorry that things didn't work out for you this cycle. :hugs: I hope your RE can give you some answers and set you up on a new protocol that will work for you. I hope you can relax and enjoy a break from all of this. We will see you back here soon.
*
Bubu:* I'm so sorry if this cycle doesn't work for you. 6dpt sounds early to me so maybe there isn't enough hcg yet. FX that Monday brings a higher number. :hugs:
*
Almost:* Good Luck at your ER!

*Jess:* :wohoo: Great Beta! Congrats!
*
AFM:* Here is my sono pic from yesterday. Totally not much to see since you could only see them clearly when she zoomed in on just one and she didn't take pictures then. My next sono will be an early pregnancy review which sounds like what MrsC is having on the 14th. It is done between 11-13 weeks, and only done in high risk situations or patients over 35. So I win on both categories. Sad that I'm happy to be high risk but you get so much more for treatment. Ultrasounds every 4 weeks and they even have a much nicer area of the hospital for you. Winning! LOL!
 



Attached Files:







Arrows.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## GettingBroody

Hey girls!
Just a quick one - went for my scan this morning. 3 follies on the left and 12 on the right but about 6 of the right-side ones were only small ones. Lead follicle is 14mm at the moment. Going back in on Saturday for another scan. For those of you who've been through this before - is there a chance of those small ones catching up or are they out of the running now?


----------



## jchic

Getting - absolutely! I had a bunch of small ones and almost all of them caught up :)

Jenn - WOW! That scan looks amazing, congrats!


----------



## MoBaby

Gettingbroody: what day are you on?? Sounds like you are ahead of me :) All of mine were under 10 yesterday except one which was a little bigger. Those small ones will catch up!!


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies got home a bit ago feeling a bit icky but pretty good considering....we got 10 eggies today, yay!!! fert report tomorrow and another call sat. to update on ET dates....


----------



## Jenn76

almosthere said:


> Hi ladies got home a bit ago feeling a bit icky but pretty good considering....we got 10 eggies today, yay!!! fert report tomorrow and another call sat. to update on ET dates....

Congrats! :happydance: Ten is great! Can't wait to hear your fret report tomorrow.


----------



## GettingBroody

Jchic - great number!! Yay!!!!! :dance:

Jenn - love your picture!! Can't wait to see the next one! 

Bubu - I'm hoping and praying that your hunch is right and Monday will see a big increase :hugs: 

Almost - congrats on your 10 eggs! That's fab! Rest well tonight. Can't wait for the fert report!

MoBaby - this evening will be my 8th stimm. Nurse said I'll probably be triggering somewhere between Saturday and Monday but I got the impression Saturday is unlikely. Good luck with your scan tomor!


----------



## MoBaby

Thanks!! Tomorrow is my day 10 of this cycle, day 8 of stims (7 technically) do I'm hoping they've done some growing these past 2 days!! Ive felt some twinges today so hopefully! I hope to trigger Monday. 

Almost: yay!!!!!! 

Bubu: soo sorry for your results today. I hope things change though. :( :hugs:


----------



## MrsC8776

bubumaci said:


> Well... results are already in ... only 1,10 IU/L ... :( Have the second test on Monday, but I'm not very hopeful. Really don't understand what I have been feeling every night :( And today, I was convinced that my nose was more sensitive than normal (almost threw up when I smelled the garbage truck) :(

:hugs: I'm so sorry. I hope that Saturday shows something different. 



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> I had to take two shots last night....trigger and noveral...and I have one more lupron at 9:30 this morning....I'm just happy that today is the last one :) That sucker stung last night. lol....Thank God for my good friend...because last night I just couldn't do it...so she gave the shot to me...One more to go and ER tomorrow.
> 
> Hope all you fabulous ladies are doing perfect today

Yay for today being your last shot. Good luck tomorrow!



jchic said:


> Prayin - yay for ER!
> 
> AFM - had my second beta and its 245! Go twinkie go! YAYYY!

Great 2nd beta! 



Jenn76 said:


> *Prayin:* Congrats on triggering! :happydance: Good Luck with your ER!
> 
> *Wantbaby*: It started off like that with me too, just exhausted. MS didn't hit me until mid week 5 many don't get it until week 6-8. About 25% don't get it at all. Your beta tells you that things are progressing, so don't worry. Can't wait to hear about your scan, and if there are 1 or 2.
> *
> DrSquid:* LOL! I have been having weird dreams about my former job too, must be the hormones. Are you taking anything for the headache? I get them too and when they are really bad my RE said it is fine to take Tylenol. I am hoping for one of each or two girls as well. So DH keeps saying it is two boys. Can you read a sono enough to tell? I know you don't want to know but seeing as how you seem to have experience with these things I would have thought it might just stand out to you. BTW: Love the new pics!
> 
> *TTB:* :cry: I'm so sorry that things didn't work out for you this cycle. :hugs: I hope your RE can give you some answers and set you up on a new protocol that will work for you. I hope you can relax and enjoy a break from all of this. We will see you back here soon.
> *
> Bubu:* I'm so sorry if this cycle doesn't work for you. 6dpt sounds early to me so maybe there isn't enough hcg yet. FX that Monday brings a higher number. :hugs:
> *
> Almost:* Good Luck at your ER!
> 
> *Jess:* :wohoo: Great Beta! Congrats!
> *
> AFM:* Here is my sono pic from yesterday. Totally not much to see since you could only see them clearly when she zoomed in on just one and she didn't take pictures then. My next sono will be an early pregnancy review which sounds like what MrsC is having on the 14th. It is done between 11-13 weeks, and only done in high risk situations or patients over 35. So I win on both categories. Sad that I'm happy to be high risk but you get so much more for treatment. Ultrasounds every 4 weeks and they even have a much nicer area of the hospital for you. Winning! LOL!

Wonderful scan pic! Did they say it is the testing scan? I think every place leaves that optional so if you want the testing make sure thats what they are doing. It should be about a 2 hour scan since you have twins. 



GettingBroody said:


> Hey girls!
> Just a quick one - went for my scan this morning. 3 follies on the left and 12 on the right but about 6 of the right-side ones were only small ones. Lead follicle is 14mm at the moment. Going back in on Saturday for another scan. For those of you who've been through this before - is there a chance of those small ones catching up or are they out of the running now?

I think there is a very good chance the small ones will catch up. Fx for Saturday. 



almosthere said:


> Hi ladies got home a bit ago feeling a bit icky but pretty good considering....we got 10 eggies today, yay!!! fert report tomorrow and another call sat. to update on ET dates....

Great report! I can't wait to hear how many fertilize.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

almosthere said:


> Hi ladies got home a bit ago feeling a bit icky but pretty good considering....we got 10 eggies today, yay!!! fert report tomorrow and another call sat. to update on ET dates....

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: 10 is a great number!!!!!! Rest up :winkwink:


----------



## Likklegemz

Almost Fantastic news! So pleased for you! X x x


----------



## almosthere

thanks ladies for all the support!!

gettingbroody&mobaby-GL with triggering soon, ER will be here* before you know it!!!


----------



## jchic

almost - great news on 10!


----------



## hiccups

Stinas i know how you feel.my husband and i decided to be open about the whole ivf process since there was no way we could pull of making excuses for so many Dr visits.

TTB and Bubu so sorry

J chic awesome

Haj how perfect

Almost, 10 congrats


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas - I'm very open about the IVF and IUI process. I tell all of my close friends and family. I don't really mind, I mean it is sensitive but my one friend is not married or in a serious relationship and she asks me lots of questions about it becuase I have so much knowledge about the whole process now and it feels good that I can help her and she feels comfortable asking me about everything ...

It does get hard though when I'm having a bad day about it .. but it is what it is....I'd rather people ask questions then keep it all in because I would burst about it eventually! :haha:

The other night, my OH and I made scones and I called my dad because I learned the recipe from him and I wanted to tell him and I go dad, guess what Jason and I made and he goes a baby?! I'm like ... no ... :haha: They can't wait and I love that we all can share in my journey ... it's not just me rooting for me! :)


----------



## Lulu 07

Ash ~ That medication is very safe in pregnancy so it should be ok in the TWW. I hope you're feeling better today and don't need any meds.

Haj ~ Congrats on boy/girl twins!! That's perfect!

TTB ~ I'm so sorry:hugs:

Bubu ~ I'm sorry :hugs:.. I hope your second test is higher!

Prayin ~ Yaaay for trigger and ER!!

Jenn ~ I love the pic.. Can't wait for more!

Broody ~ The smaller ones will catch up. Last cycle I started off with about 12 follies and by the end we got 34. You might have to stimm for a day or 2 longer but they will get there. Can't wait for Saturday's update!

Almost ~ 10 is great!! Looking forward to tomorrow's fert report! FX they all fertilize!

Mobaby ~ It looks like we might be triggering really close to each other.. I will probably trigger Tuesday or Wednesday if follies keep progressing at a normal rate. 

Jchic ~ That's a good beta! Can't wait to see how many you have!

AFM ~ My scan went well yesterday. Everything is measuring as it should. The nurse called me back with my e2 results yesterday and it was 547 so comparable to last cycle. I have another scan tomorrow which will be day 6 of stimms for me. Also, I started going to my acupuncturist again and had an appointment yesterday which was great. Now I have to make a decision about whether we want to do ICSI or not. My RE doesn't really think we need it but he's leaving the choice up to us. It's an extra $1500 that we don't really have right now but we're willing to do it if it gives us a higher success rate. I am kind of leaning towards doing half ICSI and half natural fert if we get a lot of mature embryos. What would you ladies do?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks Lulu! I'm not really feeling better today so I'm probably going to go into the doctors office tomorrow morning and do a urinary test to make sure I have the UTI and then get antibiotics..oh well! I need to get it taken care of since UTI's can cause miscarriages and that would be terrible! I think doing half and half is a smart idea, its comforting to know that if normal fert doesn't work you have those icsi eggs to fall back on! :) Best of luck!


----------



## jchic

Lulu - I say go for the ICSI! We did ICSI with our cycle too because you never know how many will make it blast stage even if they fertilize so I think you have the best chance with ICSI :)


----------



## almosthere

lulu-great news for you, grow follies grow!!! you are going to be triggering before you know it! As far as ICSI...I am doing it, but because my FS said it really is our only option at this point. I think if you have the cash to spare and are willing to take the financial risk, then go for it. But if you don't need it, then maybe pass! IDK it is truly a personal decision, GL and I am sure you will do what you feel is right in your heart!


----------



## almosthere

ash-so sorry you are feeling icky-hope they can fix that uti asap if that is what it is-luckily those meds work wonders!!! lol


----------



## almosthere

and wow lulu your first ER got loads of eggs (based on your siggy)-now I feel like 10 is not good...I worry too much though!! lol


----------



## jchic

feel better ash!


----------



## jchic

wantbabysoon said:


> almost - good luck tomorrow!!
> 
> Lindsay - It's great that you have so many appointments and get to see the little bean again!! Do you graduate to your regular Ob-gyn after the scan on 12th?
> 
> jchic - Good luck for a strong beta tomorrow!!
> 
> Jenn - Yay for one more TWINS!! That is so exciting!!
> 
> Prayin - Don't worry... Trigger is nothing more than what you are already used to :) Plus tomorrow will be a day with no shots... YAY!!
> 
> MrsC - Glad you are feeling ok.
> 
> ash - UTI's suck!! Drink lots of fluid and hope you recover soon.
> 
> haj - That is SOOOOOOO AWESOME!!!
> 
> AFM, I have been feeling very tired lately, no morning sickness yet or other symtoms except being super tired .... sometimes I wonder if everything is ok in there :) I can't wait for my scan now........ I want to know how many are in there and if everything is ok...

Wantababy - I feel the SAME way! I dont really have any symptoms, like at all. I get twinges here and there and cramping on and off. I also go to bed much earlier than I normally would but thats really it. Its still early. I am sure our symptoms will come in a few weeks. Lets hope we dont get many though!


----------



## oneof14

Hey Ladies, I met w/my FS and here is the update:

fist off my dr can be a little arrogant and condesending at times, which makes me so mad. He said he was a little concerned about my embryo quality and put me on dhea. He is also putting me on the same long lupron protocol w/out bcp. He also seems to think that w/out doing ICSI we may have a better rate w/more embies going to 5 day blasts. He said because my DH's numbers are so high, he decided to do ICSI because his morphology was a little low. He wants to be be sure that w/out doing ICSI we get the eggs fertilized so hes giving my husband another SA for DNA fragmentation (which insurance doesnt cover). We also took a karyotyping blood test for both to see if we have any chromosomal abnormalities preventing us from becoming pregnant.

He kind of poo-poo'd my concern about autoimmune testing, he said that is more for recurrent miscarriages. I also mentioned a endomtrial biopsy because I heard that if you do that prior to IVF it slightly increases your chances of IVF success. He didnt think it would increase anything, but decided he would do it.

So, in the end, we are going to do another IVF cycle, but not until November. I am going to NOT think about babies and IVF until then. Lets see how that goes.


----------



## ashknowsbest

One - who is your doctor? Do you go to RMA NJ or NY?


----------



## oneof14

Bubu, :hugs: I am sorry, I hope you get some good news on Monday.

Lulu, we just had that discussion w/my dr about ICSI, he seems to think that we might have a better success rate w/out it, which I was surprised to hear. But first he wants to do a DNA Fragmentation SA.

Jess, great beta

Jenn, congrats on the twins.. such good news!

Almost, 10 eggs are great!

Sorry if I have forgotten anyone, I wish you all the best.


----------



## oneof14

ashknowsbest said:


> One - who is your doctor? Do you go to RMA NJ or NY?

Ash, I dont go to RMA.

How are you feeling? Did you get your prescribed antibiotics?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh well I really hope they get whatever is wrong figured out so you can get your baby! 

I didn't get my antiobiotics, the nurse really wanted me to try and flush it out of my system by drinking lots of fluids before going in so she said to try until Friday and if it's not better by then to go in .. so tomorrow is the day ... we'll see how it goes! Thanks for asking!


----------



## jchic

One - glad you were able to go the doc and get some answers at least. Are you on COq10? try taking 900 a day (I took 3 300 pills a day) along with your dhea. Its also supposed to help tremendously with egg quality and my RE recommended it to me along with the dhea. These supplements take at least 60 days to kick in, so doing a cycle in Nov is perfect because you will really see the difference with it. Also, are you on baby aspirin? Try a low dose regimen of 81mcg a day....it helps promote blood flow to the uterus. I think taking this time to relax and focus on you will certainly help. Nov will be here before you know it and you will be having a baby come summertime.


----------



## oneof14

Ugh, ash, I am so sorry, hopefully this is the month you get your BFP.

Jess, I've been on coq10 for a while now. I took baby asprin w/my IUI's but I found out that I have a blood disorder where I have to be on lovonx shots (blood thinners), the nurse told me that baby asprin will not help me. But I can try it for the next 2 months on my own. I am also continuing w/acupunture, but for now only 1x a week instead of 2x. Thanks for your support through this I really appreciate it!!! xoxo


----------



## Jenn76

Lulu: My RE didn't recommend ICSI for us and we decided not to pay the extra money. We had 4 eggs and 3 fertilized so I don't know if all 4 would have made it if we had paid the extra. I see you had 5 and 2 fertilized so I think I'd be tempted to do 50/50, is that less money?

One: It sounds like your RE is going to find the right protocol for you. I'm glad that you are going to do another cycle in November. We will all be here cheering you on. Enjoy your TTC break. 

MrsC: It's a scan that can only be done in one Hospital in my province. They do a nuchal translucency measurement and an Integrated Maternal Serum Test. It calculates the chance of several chromosome problems. I haven't met with my OBGYN yet so I don't know exactly what is covered or how long it takes. I know they said I won't need to test for down syndrome because I am having this.


----------



## MrsC8776

Lulu 07 said:


> Ash ~ That medication is very safe in pregnancy so it should be ok in the TWW. I hope you're feeling better today and don't need any meds.
> 
> Haj ~ Congrats on boy/girl twins!! That's perfect!
> 
> TTB ~ I'm so sorry:hugs:
> 
> Bubu ~ I'm sorry :hugs:.. I hope your second test is higher!
> 
> Prayin ~ Yaaay for trigger and ER!!
> 
> Jenn ~ I love the pic.. Can't wait for more!
> 
> Broody ~ The smaller ones will catch up. Last cycle I started off with about 12 follies and by the end we got 34. You might have to stimm for a day or 2 longer but they will get there. Can't wait for Saturday's update!
> 
> Almost ~ 10 is great!! Looking forward to tomorrow's fert report! FX they all fertilize!
> 
> Mobaby ~ It looks like we might be triggering really close to each other.. I will probably trigger Tuesday or Wednesday if follies keep progressing at a normal rate.
> 
> Jchic ~ That's a good beta! Can't wait to see how many you have!
> 
> AFM ~ My scan went well yesterday. Everything is measuring as it should. The nurse called me back with my e2 results yesterday and it was 547 so comparable to last cycle. I have another scan tomorrow which will be day 6 of stimms for me. Also, I started going to my acupuncturist again and had an appointment yesterday which was great. Now I have to make a decision about whether we want to do ICSI or not. My RE doesn't really think we need it but he's leaving the choice up to us. It's an extra $1500 that we don't really have right now but we're willing to do it if it gives us a higher success rate. I am kind of leaning towards doing half ICSI and half natural fert if we get a lot of mature embryos. What would you ladies do?

I would say go for the ICSI if they think it will help. It really is a personal decision though. I have seen some people do half and half but I think that is more to see if there is an issue with the sperm getting into the egg. 



oneof14 said:


> Hey Ladies, I met w/my FS and here is the update:
> 
> fist off my dr can be a little arrogant and condesending at times, which makes me so mad. He said he was a little concerned about my embryo quality and put me on dhea. He is also putting me on the same long lupron protocol w/out bcp. He also seems to think that w/out doing ICSI we may have a better rate w/more embies going to 5 day blasts. He said because my DH's numbers are so high, he decided to do ICSI because his morphology was a little low. He wants to be be sure that w/out doing ICSI we get the eggs fertilized so hes giving my husband another SA for DNA fragmentation (which insurance doesnt cover). We also took a karyotyping blood test for both to see if we have any chromosomal abnormalities preventing us from becoming pregnant.
> 
> He kind of poo-poo'd my concern about autoimmune testing, he said that is more for recurrent miscarriages. I also mentioned a endomtrial biopsy because I heard that if you do that prior to IVF it slightly increases your chances of IVF success. He didnt think it would increase anything, but decided he would do it.
> 
> So, in the end, we are going to do another IVF cycle, but not until November. I am going to NOT think about babies and IVF until then. Lets see how that goes.

I'm glad he agree to do some things differently for you. I really hope that November brings you your bfp! 



Jenn76 said:


> Lulu: My RE didn't recommend ICSI for us and we decided not to pay the extra money. We had 4 eggs and 3 fertilized so I don't know if all 4 would have made it if we had paid the extra. I see you had 5 and 2 fertilized so I think I'd be tempted to do 50/50, is that less money?
> 
> One: It sounds like your RE is going to find the right protocol for you. I'm glad that you are going to do another cycle in November. We will all be here cheering you on. Enjoy your TTC break.
> 
> MrsC: It's a scan that can only be done in one Hospital in my province. They do a nuchal translucency measurement and an Integrated Maternal Serum Test. It calculates the chance of several chromosome problems. I haven't met with my OBGYN yet so I don't know exactly what is covered or how long it takes. I know they said I won't need to test for down syndrome because I am having this.

Ok that test/scan is a test that scans for your risks of down syndrome along with other things. Of course it doesn't give you a yes or no answer but it does give you a percentage of the risks. Amnio and CVS is offered after the results come back. I will be avoiding those. I can't wait to hear how your scan goes.


----------



## Lindsay18

Wow ladies!!! I have ONE extremely busy day and there have been 6 pages since my last post!!! I just want to say I have read EVERYONE'S posts and am with all of you. I apologize for not responding personally, but I am STILL doing work at home right now :(. Apparently the program that we revamped 2 years ago at my a school (that I am a part of) is completely changing again to abide by state regulations they are putting into place for our district and guess who is in charge?!!! Ugh. 

Anyway- for those of you who got your BFP- are you experiencing daily cramping- sometimes stronger than others? It's on and off but has been pretty on since yesterday...


----------



## jchic

Linds! I am getting on and off cramps. Some are strong and consistent so dont worry :)


----------



## Lulu 07

Thanks ladies for your opinions! I think I am leaning to doing half/half just because I want to end up with more embryos. I know that the less that we interfere the better chance the embryo has but I don't want to end up with only 2 not so great quality embryos. I guess I just don't want to wonder what I would've gotten had I done ICSI. It doesn't cost less to ICSI only half the eggs. I guess I will make my final decision when I find out how many mature eggs I have. Thank you so much for all of your support.. You Ladies are really great!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

I am having cramping as well... not strong though.. Sometimes I can't differentiate if it's cramps or just indigestion... not long till you scan!!


----------



## almosthere

Sounds good lulu!

Might be a silly question but...is the day of ER technically "O" day...?? I am trying to figure out if my official tww starts tomorrow or after transfer?


----------



## jchic

Wantababy- how are you?!


----------



## jchic

Almost- ER is O day


----------



## almosthere

thanks jchic-I can't wait to kind of be in my tww tomorrow then! LOL


----------



## almosthere

for all you carrying lo's, hope the cramping subsides!


----------



## wantbabysoon

jchic said:


> Wantababy- how are you?!

I am doing good... Except for some constant indigestion type feeling in my stomach and going to bed at 9 pm every night .. I have been doing good :) How are you feeling?


----------



## Lindsay18

Lulu- personal opinion, but if you are thinking of doing 1/2 of them, I would do all of them. I know Some people don't need it, but why not improve your chances? Best of luck!!!

Thanks, J and want!! Feeling good otherwise?!

Almost- transfer starts your 2WW ;) excited?!!


----------



## drsquid

jenn- yeah i can read em so im trying to stay up by the head etc . havent looked since last weds so ill likely take a peek tomorrow. your doc sooo needs a new machine. upside to radiology since we scan all kinds of body parts the machines get updated all the time. that test sounds like the test for downs (and other genetic abnormalities). if your odds are low on those tests then yes cvs or amnio wouldnt be recommended. i decided i wasnt comfortable with an answer of 1 in x chance... so i skipped those tests and decided to just do amnio

bubu- *hugs*

almost- yay 10 . 

headaches- i try not to take tylenol but.. it really does seem to help. had a huge headaches again this am when i got stuck in traffic for 45 min trying to go 3 miles (and there are no other exits so you are trapped). 

being open - when i first started i had to cut my mom off from the convo cause she kept talking about "the baby" and i kept saying, there is no baby yet. and at that point i didnt htink it would be difficult. she was hurt but it was easier for me . we came to an understanding and now she is making me slightly crazy but in a good way cause she is sooo excited

lulu- i did icsi. my doc recommended it cause i was using frozen sperm but.. given how much you are already paying it seems worth ensuring you get as many embryos as possible.

jchic- other than headaches and food being meh (ie nothing quite tastes right and i usually LOVE food). id think i was making it all up. im squishier but that is cause im lazier at the gym. 

;linds- my cramping seemed to come and go. i swear they had growth spurts


----------



## Lindsay18

Drs- it does come and go. Haha I just literally laughed out loud with the "squishy"comment and "growth spurts" lol!!!


----------



## Stinas

bubumaci - :hugs: It all just sucks. I wish it could be easier. 

Prayin - Good luck!!

jchic - :happydance:

Jen - :happydance: I love twins!

GettingBroody - I felt like the last two days of stimms all the little follies grew like crazy!

Almost - Yayyy for 10 eggs!! On my FF chart(as well as other IVF charts) O day is ER day. Check mine out in my sig. 

Ash - LOL! Poor guy probably got all excited and all you were talking about was scones! lol Yeah, it is what it is I guess....im just a pain in the ass and want to chat about it on my own time. 

Lulu - I feel like it does give you a better chance, but its really up to you guys. If your not 100%, do half and half. 

One - Im glad you got a ton of questions answered!!! Happy to see you have a plan. Enjoy this time off and try your hardest to not think of TTC. Get off this crazy train for a while and pretend you just met DH.....be romantic and do the nasty everywhere lol :flower::happydance:

Lindsay - Glad to see your back in the swing of things! Take control! lol 


To all the NJ ladies getting together sat.....I hope you have an amazing time!! Super upset im stuck working! I probably wont be on until late sat night or late sun night. 
I hope to see tons of BFPs by then! :hugs:


----------



## GettingBroody

Lindsay - ugh, sounds like a lot of work. :coffee: As my dad would say - Delegate, delegate, delegate!!!

Lulu - if my hubby had great swimmers I would prefer to go without icsi. I prefer the thought of the strongest sperm getting there rather that the one the dr picks... But that's definitely not an option for us with dh's results so I hope the FS (lab technician? embryologist? Who does the actual sperm choosing?!) picks out some good ones! I think 50:50 sounds like a good option...best of both worlds! Good luck deciding! 

Almost - how are you feeling today?

Prayin - good luck with ER! Looking forward to your update!

One - delighted you've a plan in place. Enjoy the break from ttc. Hope November finds you refreshed and ready for your bfp :hugs:


----------



## Lulu 07

Thanks ladies! Your input really helps.. I have an appointment tomorrow so I'll talk to RE about it again and get a clearer answer as to what he thinks as well. I hope all you wonderful ladies are doing well!


----------



## MoBaby

Back from scan. I'm really getting disappointed. I have 5 follicles over 10mm with the rest under 10mm. I don't understand why the others are still lagging. My e2 the other day was on track with last cycle. I remember having more over 10 at this point last time. We ended up w/12 mature. I'm scared of only getting 5 now. I go back Sunday for scan and bloodwork. I'm praying for a miracle here and those others wake up. Everything is growing but those 5 were in the lead. Good news is my re will be there Sunday and will do my scan so I can talk to him about it. I had positive thoughts before and now I'm starting to lose them. Is there hope for this others?? Nurse said I would probably trigger Monday again.


----------



## almosthere

mobaby-chin up! did the up your stimming dosage to move things along?? I am sure everything will be okay!

gettingbroody-I am so much better than yesterday. I was super constipated last night for like 3 hours and gained 3 pounds since the morning. It worried me, and I had very painful cramps and back ache-but then I finally was not constipated anymore lol sorry for tmi, and I weighed myself this morning and I am actually less than before the ER....probably because I didn't get to eat breakfast yesterday-so the weight change makes sense! My stomach is no longer feeling like a balloon about to pop and I am preparing to go back to work this morning. My vag is very achey/crampy-like sharp pains and I pee on and off, but other than that, better than yesterday. Did anyone else have any of these problems after ER? And oh yea, I get my fert. report today!!! ahh!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

No same dose of stims.


----------



## bubumaci

Good luck with the fert report :)
Well ... offline for a couple of days now ... off to Budapest to celebrate Grandma's birthday (100) tomorrow.
Wishing you all a wonderful weekend and lots of :dust: to you all :)


----------



## chellesama

MoBaby said:


> Back from scan. I'm really getting disappointed. I have 5 follicles over 10mm with the rest under 10mm. I don't understand why the others are still lagging. My e2 the other day was on track with last cycle. I remember having more over 10 at this point last time. We ended up w/12 mature. I'm scared of only getting 5 now. I go back Sunday for scan and bloodwork. I'm praying for a miracle here and those others wake up. Everything is growing but those 5 were in the lead. Good news is my re will be there Sunday and will do my scan so I can talk to him about it. I had positive thoughts before and now I'm starting to lose them. Is there hope for this others?? Nurse said I would probably trigger Monday again.

I have no idea other than 'some are over 10 mm, YAY!!!' because I couldn't even get any that big (hence the donor egg) and that I know from your earlier sad loss that your eggs will fertilize, so there's always hope, Mobaby. I've heard you should never borrow trouble because it's hard to return!

Bubu, have a good trip! I don't want to hold out false hope, but if you had a transfer of 3 day embies, they might have just barely implanted by the time of your beta and wouldn't be measurable yet. 

TTB, I'm so sorry to hear they didn't progress. Sometimes the phrase "it's a crap shoot' is totally accurate. It's CRAP. 

One, same goes for you. It's CRAP, but I'm glad you and your DH are going to use this time to reconnect. Fall in love again!

And once again, my brain has shut itself off. I know I'm supposed to be loving on others, I'm just not sure who. Congrats to the BFPs and my best wishes to those stimming or waiting for news. I've still got the Universe on notice not to mess with you all.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi  

I just got home from ER....and about to take a nap....the nurse told me they have 18! Im really excited and praying that all works out fine....talk to all of you lovely ladies later on.


----------



## Jenn76

Drsquid: I could never not sneak a peak, I'm a total planner and I need to know what we are having for that reason. All the power to you for being able to resist looking. 

Mobaby: I think things will work out, if your RE was concerned he would increase your dose. The fact that you E2 is where they want it to be is another good sign. Quality is better then quantity.

Bubu: Have a great weekend! Sounds like a nice stress release.

Prayin: congrats! :happydance: 18 is fantastic! 

Almost: any word yet? FX!


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi all

Sorry I've been AWOL the last few days, I'm going to catch up on everyone's posts and I'll respond later

Hope everyone is ok 

Gem X


----------



## GettingBroody

Prayin - 18 is a fantastic number!! Congrats! 

Mo - sorry you're feeling down-hearted. :hugs: I'm sure if they were worried they'd have changed your stimms... Sending loads of follicle growing dust :dust: :dust: Best of luck on Sunday. 

Almost - delighted you're feeling better! Still no fert report?! :coffee:

Afm, next scan tomor morning at 915. Feel like my ovaries/follicles have grown a lot today. Can kinda feel them when I walk around this evening, feels odd! Am also up almost a kg in the last 2 days. Did the rest of you put on wait while stimming?


----------



## jchic

Praying, thats great news about 18!


----------



## MrsC8776

MoBaby said:


> Back from scan. I'm really getting disappointed. I have 5 follicles over 10mm with the rest under 10mm. I don't understand why the others are still lagging. My e2 the other day was on track with last cycle. I remember having more over 10 at this point last time. We ended up w/12 mature. I'm scared of only getting 5 now. I go back Sunday for scan and bloodwork. I'm praying for a miracle here and those others wake up. Everything is growing but those 5 were in the lead. Good news is my re will be there Sunday and will do my scan so I can talk to him about it. I had positive thoughts before and now I'm starting to lose them. Is there hope for this others?? Nurse said I would probably trigger Monday again.

:hugs: I'm sorry you are disappointed. Try to stay positive and think of the smaller ones catching up over the next two days. 



bubumaci said:


> Good luck with the fert report :)
> Well ... offline for a couple of days now ... off to Budapest to celebrate Grandma's birthday (100) tomorrow.
> Wishing you all a wonderful weekend and lots of :dust: to you all :)

Have a good weekend! 



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Hi
> 
> I just got home from ER....and about to take a nap....the nurse told me they have 18! Im really excited and praying that all works out fine....talk to all of you lovely ladies later on.

:happydance: Great news! Get some rest and we look forward to your next report. 



GettingBroody said:


> Prayin - 18 is a fantastic number!! Congrats!
> 
> Mo - sorry you're feeling down-hearted. :hugs: I'm sure if they were worried they'd have changed your stimms... Sending loads of follicle growing dust :dust: :dust: Best of luck on Sunday.
> 
> Almost - delighted you're feeling better! Still no fert report?! :coffee:
> 
> Afm, next scan tomor morning at 915. Feel like my ovaries/follicles have grown a lot today. Can kinda feel them when I walk around this evening, feels odd! Am also up almost a kg in the last 2 days. Did the rest of you put on wait while stimming?

Good luck at your scan tomorrow!


----------



## Jacq1980

Hi - I don't come on here that often but I did post previously...just had 1st round of IVF - BFN :nope:

9 eggs retrieved - 2 fertilised - both good grades - 8 cell & 6 cel. Had one put back in and the other they tried to take to blast it lasted until day 6 then stopped. 

Moving to CARE in Nottingham...now the expense starts! Round 2 here we go.

Good Luck to everyone x


----------



## MrsC8776

Jacq1980 said:


> Hi - I don't come on here that often but I did post previously...just had 1st round of IVF - BFN :nope:
> 
> 9 eggs retrieved - 2 fertilised - both good grades - 8 cell & 6 cel. Had one put back in and the other they tried to take to blast it lasted until day 6 then stopped.
> 
> Moving to CARE in Nottingham...now the expense starts! Round 2 here we go.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone x

:hugs: I'm sorry.


----------



## Jacq1980

Thank you...it will happen one day...just got to believe that!


----------



## Christie2011

I'm jumping in late here, but since I'm pretty much on bedrest for atleast a day or two, I've not nothing better to do than to chat with fellow IVFers.

I had my egg retrieval this morning. Seemed to go pretty smoothly, in lots of pain now though. Mostly because they harvested 40 eggs! oysh! But that didn't beat my sister she had 42 harvested when she tried IVF years ago. She got a sever case of OHSS, so I'm probably being overly cautious, but it's all protein and electolytes for me until I'm through the woods.

I had been doing gatorade for the past two days, but for some reason it wasn't suiting me after retrieval so I've switched to coconut water. I've never had it before, but I like it.

I'm a little swollen, but nothing too bad yet. Resting is not painful, but getting up to go to the bathroom is. Got my vicodin though so making use of that.

I can't wait to implant day!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Omg 40 eggs!! That's amazing :) can't wait to hear about the feet report!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Prayin- congrats girlie!!! That's awesome. Rest up :)

Jac- I'm so sorry:( glad you're moving on though!!! It will all be worth it!

Christie- wow that's a huge number!!! Yes definitely be careful for OHSS. I was at risk for that also as I has 45 follies in there. I had 21 eggs retrieved so I can imagine how you feel!!! Best of luck keeping it away and can't wait to hear how many were fertilized!!!


----------



## jchic

happy 6 weeks Linds!


----------



## Lindsay18

Awwww thanks girl!!! Happy 4 weeks and 3 days :)


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lindsay18 said:


> Awwww thanks girl!!! Happy 4 weeks and 3 days :)

Hey Lindsay - Just noticed ur ticker :)) So awesome!! I am just a couple days behind you... I should get a ticker too!!


----------



## jchic

wantababy - get a ticker!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Yay!!! Get one!!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

jchic & Lindsay - I got it... we are so close together!!
Also added you girls as my bump buddies!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Wow yeah we are!!! You're 3 days behind me!


----------



## Christie2011

I wasn't given the HCG injection after retrieval. They said if I had over 30 eggs they wouldn't give it to me as an additional preventative against OHSS. They did switch my progesterone from an insert to a shot though, YUCK! I was really hoping to get a break from sticking myself. I had been doing all subcutaneous and now these are intramuscular. Not looking forward to the larger needle.

Good thing though so far I have to pee every hour. All signs are good at the moment. Hopefully tomorrow will go just as well.

I can't wait for my call tomorrow to let me know how fertilization went.


----------



## Lindsay18

That's is good. As long as however much fluid you are drinking comes out according to my nurse. We don't do an HCG shot after retrieval at our clinic. That's interesting. Where do you go? They ALMOST switches my progesterone to a shot but I was lucky and got to stick to the suppository. I can't wait for you to tell us the fert report!!!


----------



## Christie2011

I go to Shady Grove in MD.


----------



## Lindsay18

Oh awesome. I love MD:) (well Ocean City is all I know lol!). When will your transfer be?!


----------



## Christie2011

Not sure if it'll be a day 3 transfer on Monday or a day 5 on Wednesday yet.


----------



## almosthere

wow christie-welcome and that is a lot of eggies!

okay ladies sorry for the delay, I was at work then went out to dinner...out of the 10 retrieved yesterday....8 were fertilized! YAY! They said no 2 day transfer for me, so I either go in for a 3 day on sunday or a 5 on tuesday....I am so happy with my results thrus far!!!


----------



## Sunshine15

Congrats almosthere! That's great :happydance: You'll be transferring before you know it. How many do you want to transfer?


----------



## almosthere

thank you! I would prefer two but my clinic only does 1-unless they have two low grade then they will do 2.


----------



## Lindsay18

I am sooooooo excited for you!!! Can't wait to hear which day it is xoxo


----------



## wantbabysoon

yay almost!!!! Good luck with the transfer... grow embies grow!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Hey Ladies,
Did any of you experience mouth ulcers in the early weeks of pregnancy? I read somewhere it could be pregnancy related... Any thoughts?


----------



## Lulu 07

MoBaby said:


> Back from scan. I'm really getting disappointed. I have 5 follicles over 10mm with the rest under 10mm. I don't understand why the others are still lagging. My e2 the other day was on track with last cycle. I remember having more over 10 at this point last time. We ended up w/12 mature. I'm scared of only getting 5 now. I go back Sunday for scan and bloodwork. I'm praying for a miracle here and those others wake up. Everything is growing but those 5 were in the lead. Good news is my re will be there Sunday and will do my scan so I can talk to him about it. I had positive thoughts before and now I'm starting to lose them. Is there hope for this others?? Nurse said I would probably trigger Monday again.

You still have a few days so the smaller follies have a chance to catch up. Did your doc up your dose since you're responding a little slower than what they would like?



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Hi
> 
> I just got home from ER....and about to take a nap....the nurse told me they have 18! Im really excited and praying that all works out fine....talk to all of you lovely ladies later on.

Yaaay 18 is great!! Looking forward to the fert report!



GettingBroody said:


> Prayin - 18 is a fantastic number!! Congrats!
> 
> Mo - sorry you're feeling down-hearted. :hugs: I'm sure if they were worried they'd have changed your stimms... Sending loads of follicle growing dust :dust: :dust: Best of luck on Sunday.
> 
> Almost - delighted you're feeling better! Still no fert report?! :coffee:
> 
> 
> 
> Afm, next scan tomor morning at 915. Feel like my ovaries/follicles have grown a lot today. Can kinda feel them when I walk around this evening, feels odd! Am also up almost a kg in the last 2 days. Did the rest of you put on wait while stimming?

Yaay you're almost at trigger!! I didn't put on wait during stimms but don't worry about it because a lot of people do. I know what you mean by being able to feel your ovaries, I'm the same way. Will be looking for your update tomorrow!!



Jacq1980 said:


> Hi - I don't come on here that often but I did post previously...just had 1st round of IVF - BFN :nope:
> 
> 9 eggs retrieved - 2 fertilised - both good grades - 8 cell & 6 cel. Had one put back in and the other they tried to take to blast it lasted until day 6 then stopped.
> 
> Moving to CARE in Nottingham...now the expense starts! Round 2 here we go.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone x

Sorry about the bfn! I hope this 2nd round is the one that brings you your forever baby!!



Christie2011 said:


> I'm jumping in late here, but since I'm pretty much on bedrest for atleast a day or two, I've not nothing better to do than to chat with fellow IVFers.
> 
> I had my egg retrieval this morning. Seemed to go pretty smoothly, in lots of pain now though. Mostly because they harvested 40 eggs! oysh! But that didn't beat my sister she had 42 harvested when she tried IVF years ago. She got a sever case of OHSS, so I'm probably being overly cautious, but it's all protein and electolytes for me until I'm through the woods.
> 
> I had been doing gatorade for the past two days, but for some reason it wasn't suiting me after retrieval so I've switched to coconut water. I've never had it before, but I like it.
> 
> I'm a little swollen, but nothing too bad yet. Resting is not painful, but getting up to go to the bathroom is. Got my vicodin though so making use of that.
> 
> I can't wait to implant day!

Yikes!! That is a lot of eggs! I hope you get a great fert report tomorrow!



almosthere said:


> wow christie-welcome and that is a lot of eggies!
> 
> okay ladies sorry for the delay, I was at work then went out to dinner...out of the 10 retrieved yesterday....8 were fertilized! YAY! They said no 2 day transfer for me, so I either go in for a 3 day on sunday or a 5 on tuesday....I am so happy with my results thrus far!!!

8 is great!! FX they all turn into perfect blasts!!



AFM ~ I had my scan this morning. Follies are progressing but a little bit slower than what RE wants so he upped my dose. Today is day 6 of stimms and my biggest was at 13 with all the rest between 7 and 12. Also, I spoke to him about ICSI and he said he agrees that we should do at least some ICSI. He liked the idea of doing half and half. My e2 came back at 1330 today which means it's going to be sky high by the time I trigger. 

Sorry if I missed anyone.. Good luck to everybody else!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Well, just back from my scan. Follicles seem to be all growing at different rates. At the moment we have 3 above 20mm and about 4 around the 16/17mm mark and the rest are under that... Nurse was very unsure as to whether I should trigger tonight or wait another day. She's going to speak to the consultant when he arrives and give me a ring back soon. Not sure how to feel about it all but stressing isn't going to help so I guess I'll just do as I'm told... :shrug:


----------



## jchic

Getting- alot of the smaller ones can grow at trigger if they are at 11s and 12s :) cant wait for your update!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Hey ladies

I need a ticker too! I'll get on it! 

Want - I haven't heard of mouth ulcers exactly but I have heard of colds and sore throats so it could all be related. 

I'm sorry for those of you whose follies aren't playing fair but the RE can usually just adjust the drugs to fix it :)

Lindsay - my cramping still comes and goes. I could have none for 3-4 days then I'll get a bit. I'm not worried, I'm hoping it's stretching and growing. 

I'm doing ok very tired. Was feeling very sick the other day but I'm not sure if it was just being over tired!! Starting school has been very tough!! Only 9 days till my u/s can't wait. I'm nervous but excited too. 

Pink xxx


----------



## jchic

Pink- I am sooo tired too! Have fallen asleep all week before 9pm!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Haha Jess me too. On Thursday it was 8:20!! All good though xx


----------



## Lindsay18

Getting- they'll keep growing don't worry. You'll have trigger and then another day still before retrieval. Don't worry!!!

Pink and Jess- the tiredness is no joke haha. With starting school. I feel like I've been hit by a bus everyday by 2:00!!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Oh Lindsay I'm soo with you there!! It's Saturday and I still have zero energy and could happily head back to bed at any moment! Xx


----------



## Lindsay18

Haha, Pink!!! Amen, sister!!! Where do you live again?


----------



## Pink gerbera

I'm in the uk x


----------



## Lindsay18

I wish you lived closer!!! 5 of us are getting together for dinner tonight and trying to make it a monthly thing.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Oh that sounds fab. Hope you have a great time! I would have loved to come but it's a little far ;) xx


----------



## Lindsay18

It is a little far haha!!! Thanks:). What time is it there right now?


----------



## Christie2011

I'm with you guys on the tiredness. Glad it wasn't just me. I too had gone to bed before 8:30 when I was on stims. Even last night I went to bed early. 

I feel much better this morning. Much less pain, I don't think I'll need the vicodin today. I still have some bloating, but it has decreased. I plan on continuing with my electrolytes and protein today to keep the OHSS at bay. It's almost 8 now, I'll get a call between 12 and 3 about how fertilization went.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Good luck Christie on fertilisation report. Let us know. 

Lindsay its 1pm now xxx


----------



## almosthere

Have a blast tonight ladies!!! Wish I could be there! And getting-you are totally ready to trigger tn, ahhhh!!!

afm super crampy if feels like my stomache is all pinched and twisted up inside-did anyone notice this especially a couple days after ER?


----------



## Lindsay18

Yay Christie!!! Way a ton of salty foods too!! Soups high in sodium, chips etc. Cant wait for your report!!!

Pink- oh ok so you are 5 hours ahead of me. :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Almost- DEFINITELY. Totally normal, girl!!


----------



## almosthere

Christie2011 said:


> I'm with you guys on the tiredness. Glad it wasn't just me. I too had gone to bed before 8:30 when I was on stims. Even last night I went to bed early.
> 
> I feel much better this morning. Much less pain, I don't think I'll need the vicodin today. I still have some bloating, but it has decreased. I plan on continuing with my electrolytes and protein today to keep the OHSS at bay. It's almost 8 now, I'll get a call between 12 and 3 about how fertilization went.

GL with your fert report, so exciting! are you doing icsi?

And I went to bed at 9:30 last night when I usually would have stayed up til almost midnight LOL....


----------



## Pink gerbera

Boo I can't get a ticker cause I don't have a US address! Shame. Oh well I'll have to just follow yours Lindsay. We're the exact same xx


----------



## Lindsay18

Aww that stinks!! Yes- follow mine!!! It's OUR ticker now :)


----------



## MoBaby

GettingBroody said:


> Well, just back from my scan. Follicles seem to be all growing at different rates. At the moment we have 3 above 20mm and about 4 around the 16/17mm mark and the rest are under that... Nurse was very unsure as to whether I should trigger tonight or wait another day. She's going to speak to the consultant when he arrives and give me a ring back soon. Not sure how to feel about it all but stressing isn't going to help so I guess I'll just do as I'm told... :shrug:

I go tomorrow for a scan .... Sounds like we will be 1-2 day apart!! Nurse said prob er Wednesday for me :) I hope my us shows lots of progress tomorrow. Only 5 over 10mm friday. Still had 23. The smaller ones will catch up for you once you trigger. I think I will trigger when 3 on each side are 17-18mm.


----------



## Christie2011

OK ladies, just got my fertilization call....33 mature eggs and 25 embryos this morning! 

Feeling even better than I was this morning, so I hope I get to do a fresh transfer in a couple days.


----------



## Lindsay18

Christie- that's amazing!!! Good for you!!! Glad you're feeling better :)


----------



## MoBaby

Omg!!! Wow!! 25 embryos!!! That is amazing :)


----------



## GettingBroody

Christie - Wow, 25 embryos is fab!! Sounds like you'll have lots of frosties for when you're ready for baby number 2!!

Pink - can you just make up a US address?! You need a ticker!!!

Mo - fx'd for you for tomor. Hopefully we'll be bump buddies with our babies due just days apart!! (and Almost, Lulu and Christie and anyone else who's currently going thru stimming/ER/ET too!!!)

Afm, nurse rang back. FS wants me to stimm again tonight so back in tomor morning for another scan. Presume I'll be triggering tomor night... Thanks for all your replies about the smaller ones catching up!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsC8776

Christie2011 said:


> I'm jumping in late here, but since I'm pretty much on bedrest for atleast a day or two, I've not nothing better to do than to chat with fellow IVFers.
> 
> I had my egg retrieval this morning. Seemed to go pretty smoothly, in lots of pain now though. Mostly because they harvested 40 eggs! oysh! But that didn't beat my sister she had 42 harvested when she tried IVF years ago. She got a sever case of OHSS, so I'm probably being overly cautious, but it's all protein and electolytes for me until I'm through the woods.
> 
> I had been doing gatorade for the past two days, but for some reason it wasn't suiting me after retrieval so I've switched to coconut water. I've never had it before, but I like it.
> 
> I'm a little swollen, but nothing too bad yet. Resting is not painful, but getting up to go to the bathroom is. Got my vicodin though so making use of that.
> 
> I can't wait to implant day!




Christie2011 said:


> OK ladies, just got my fertilization call....33 mature eggs and 25 embryos this morning!
> 
> Feeling even better than I was this morning, so I hope I get to do a fresh transfer in a couple days.

Welcome! :hi: Congrats on getting so many eggs and having so many fertilize. did you do ICSI or just have them fertilize alone? 



almosthere said:


> wow christie-welcome and that is a lot of eggies!
> 
> okay ladies sorry for the delay, I was at work then went out to dinner...out of the 10 retrieved yesterday....8 were fertilized! YAY! They said no 2 day transfer for me, so I either go in for a 3 day on sunday or a 5 on tuesday....I am so happy with my results thrus far!!!

Yay for 8 fertilized!! I can't wait to hear your update of when you are PUPO. :happydance:



wantbabysoon said:


> Hey Ladies,
> Did any of you experience mouth ulcers in the early weeks of pregnancy? I read somewhere it could be pregnancy related... Any thoughts?

I haven't experienced this but make sure you are drinking a ton of water a day. that should help. 



Lulu 07 said:


> AFM ~ I had my scan this morning. Follies are progressing but a little bit slower than what RE wants so he upped my dose. Today is day 6 of stimms and my biggest was at 13 with all the rest between 7 and 12. Also, I spoke to him about ICSI and he said he agrees that we should do at least some ICSI. He liked the idea of doing half and half. My e2 came back at 1330 today which means it's going to be sky high by the time I trigger.
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone.. Good luck to everybody else!!

I'm glad your scan went well. Did he say when you might trigger? I'm glad he agrees about the ICSI thing. It will help. 



Pink gerbera said:


> Boo I can't get a ticker cause I don't have a US address! Shame. Oh well I'll have to just follow yours Lindsay. We're the exact same xx

:( thats not fair. I'm glad you and Lindsay can share!



MoBaby said:


> I go tomorrow for a scan .... Sounds like we will be 1-2 day apart!! Nurse said prob er Wednesday for me :) I hope my us shows lots of progress tomorrow. Only 5 over 10mm friday. Still had 23. The smaller ones will catch up for you once you trigger. I think I will trigger when 3 on each side are 17-18mm.

Good luck at your scan tomorrow!



GettingBroody said:


> Christie - Wow, 25 embryos is fab!! Sounds like you'll have lots of frosties for when you're ready for baby number 2!!
> 
> Pink - can you just make up a US address?! You need a ticker!!!
> 
> Mo - fx'd for you for tomor. Hopefully we'll be bump buddies with our babies due just days apart!! (and Almost, Lulu and Christie and anyone else who's currently going thru stimming/ER/ET too!!!)
> 
> Afm, nurse rang back. FS wants me to stimm again tonight so back in tomor morning for another scan. Presume I'll be triggering tomor night... Thanks for all your replies about the smaller ones catching up!! :hugs:

Good luck at your scan tomorrow as well. Fx for triggering tomorrow night!


----------



## Christie2011

MrsC8776 said:


> Welcome! :hi: Congrats on getting so many eggs and having so many fertilize. did you do ICSI or just have them fertilize alone?

I did ICSI.


----------



## jchic

Christie- congrats that is a huge number!!!!


----------



## Jenn76

Jacq: Sorry to hear your fist cycle didn't work. FX that this cycle brings you your BFP!

Christie: Welcome :hi: Wow 40 is fantastic! You will end up with lots of frosties with that many embryos. Did your sister have success with her cycle?

Almost: 8 is great! FX for some good Blasts.

Lulu: They had to up my dose twice in Stims, eventually mine got there so will yours. Stock up on Gatorade.

Getting: I hope you do trigger tomorrow. Many follies will come in line by retrieval. Good Luck.

Mobaby: FX for you to trigger soon as well. 

Jersey Girls: Have fun tonight! Sounds like so much fun. 

So nice to see all the new tickers! Pink sorry you can't get one, can you copy Lindsay's link to your signature? I'm right there with all you preggo ladies I just can't get enough sleep. Been on vacy this past week and did nothing and I'm still tired. Went to babies r us today because they have a good sale on and after only one hour I was exhausted. FX that second tri is better then this.


----------



## Christie2011

Jenn76 said:


> Christie: Welcome :hi: Wow 40 is fantastic! You will end up with lots of frosties with that many embryos. Did your sister have success with her cycle?

My sister did not have success with her cycle. She had to cancel the fresh transfer because she had severe OHSS. She gained 30 lbs almost overnight and ended up in the hospital for 2 weeks. When she did transfer she had an early miscarriage. The second time she transferred did not work. She ended up getting pregnant on her own. Twice. After her husband had been deployed for a year each time :) We tease them about how fast she got pregnant the last time he got home. Practically the day he stepped off the plane!


----------



## almosthere

sorry to hear about your sister christie! But wow, lots of eggies, good job!

as for me a bit down today, still have 8 fert. eggies but was told to prepare for a possible 3 day transfer for tomorrow....is it possible to have blasts by day 3 of transfer?? :/ I was hoping for a 5 day..


----------



## drsquid

no you wont have blasts on day 3 however with 8 embryos id assme you will likely still go to day 5. they just want to make sure you are ready in case there is a problem. they will check them day 3 and likely call you that am. there is no real difference between day 3 and day 5 in terms of success per se. it is more that going to day 5 allows them to select which of your embryos are the BEST. they separate out more after day 3. with 8 as long as they are all or most 8-10 cells tomorrow they will likely go to day 5. my doc said we were doing day 3.. i was on the bridge to go and he called and told me we were doing day 5. they just dont know til day 3


----------



## Likklegemz

Girls can I ask a quick question - sorry if this is tmi! Did anyone have quite a bit of discharge at 3dp5dt?


----------



## almosthere

thanks dr! they did say they will call me to let me know after the embryologists take another look tomorrow morning. The tricky part with not knowing about tomorrow is that my husband works sunday mornings so he has to decide if he should go to work and leave early or go in late or not at all!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi ladies..still feeling crappy...is.it normal to be gassy??? sorry for the tmi..out of the 18 they said I have 14 good ones....everytime that I sit down is when it bothers me the most.....hope all the ladies meeting up today have a good time!!!


----------



## almosthere

i have been more gassy since starting ivf-so embarrassing!! lol it is probably from all the hormonal changes and bloated


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

almosthere said:


> i have been more gassy since starting ivf-so embarrassing!! lol it is probably from all the hormonal changes and bloated

Not that I'm happy about it but thank God I'm not alone on that one:hugs: lol


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lindsay18 said:


> I wish you lived closer!!! 5 of us are getting together for dinner tonight and trying to make it a monthly thing.

That sounds great girls!! You in New Jersey right?


----------



## MoBaby

PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Hi ladies..still feeling crappy...is.it normal to be gassy??? sorry for the tmi..out of the 18 they said I have 14 good ones....everytime that I sit down is when it bothers me the most.....hope all the ladies meeting up today have a good time!!!

It's normal for that. I had issues urinating for about 4 days after er. Yay for 14 good ones!!!!:happydance:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Almost....

Im most positive that everything is going to turn out perfect for you!


----------



## Likklegemz

PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> i have been more gassy since starting ivf-so embarrassing!! lol it is probably from all the hormonal changes and bloated
> 
> Not that I'm happy about it but thank God I'm not alone on that one:hugs: lolClick to expand...

Lol! Me too!!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Likklegemz said:


> PRAYIN4BABIES said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> i have been more gassy since starting ivf-so embarrassing!! lol it is probably from all the hormonal changes and bloated
> 
> Not that I'm happy about it but thank God I'm not alone on that one:hugs: lolClick to expand...
> 
> Lol! Me too!!!Click to expand...

Hahahaha......


----------



## almosthere

lol, real life-embarrassing IVF symptoms!! So today I look preggers....soooo bloated its uncomfortable..but anywho, only one more sleep until I finally get to learn if I do a 3 day transfer tomorrow, or if I wait until tuesday!


----------



## Lindsay18

Hey ladies!!! To answer your tmi- definitely had discharge and was super gassy! Lol. It was hard to feel comfortable. Yes, we do live in Jersey- unfortunately had to reschedule our night out for next Saturday because of the horrible thunderstorms and tornado warnings lol. 

AFM- I'm freaking out a little- for the preggo ladies- did you have any slightly brownish discharge- not really spotting- at any point after you got your BFP? I am 6 weeks and when I went to the bathroom there was a little brownish color. Sorry for the continued tmi lol!!


----------



## almosthere

oh, that stinks, hope you enjoy next sat. then!!!

and I am sure you and little bean are fine lindsay, FX!


----------



## MrsC8776

Jenn76 said:


> Jacq: Sorry to hear your fist cycle didn't work. FX that this cycle brings you your BFP!
> 
> Christie: Welcome :hi: Wow 40 is fantastic! You will end up with lots of frosties with that many embryos. Did your sister have success with her cycle?
> 
> Almost: 8 is great! FX for some good Blasts.
> 
> Lulu: They had to up my dose twice in Stims, eventually mine got there so will yours. Stock up on Gatorade.
> 
> Getting: I hope you do trigger tomorrow. Many follies will come in line by retrieval. Good Luck.
> 
> Mobaby: FX for you to trigger soon as well.
> 
> Jersey Girls: Have fun tonight! Sounds like so much fun.
> 
> So nice to see all the new tickers! Pink sorry you can't get one, can you copy Lindsay's link to your signature? I'm right there with all you preggo ladies I just can't get enough sleep. Been on vacy this past week and did nothing and I'm still tired. Went to babies r us today because they have a good sale on and after only one hour I was exhausted. FX that second tri is better then this.

I hit 12 weeks tomorrow and being exhausted has just started kicking in. I feel like I can sleep all day!



almosthere said:


> sorry to hear about your sister christie! But wow, lots of eggies, good job!
> 
> as for me a bit down today, still have 8 fert. eggies but was told to prepare for a possible 3 day transfer for tomorrow....is it possible to have blasts by day 3 of transfer?? :/ I was hoping for a 5 day..

:hugs: try not to get down. I think everything is going to work out great for you. 



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Hi ladies..still feeling crappy...is.it normal to be gassy??? sorry for the tmi..out of the 18 they said I have 14 good ones....everytime that I sit down is when it bothers me the most.....hope all the ladies meeting up today have a good time!!!

Congrats on the 14! 



Lindsay18 said:


> Hey ladies!!! To answer your tmi- definitely had discharge and was super gassy! Lol. It was hard to feel comfortable. Yes, we do live in Jersey- unfortunately had to reschedule our night out for next Saturday because of the horrible thunderstorms and tornado warnings lol.
> 
> AFM- I'm freaking out a little- for the preggo ladies- did you have any slightly brownish discharge- not really spotting- at any point after you got your BFP? I am 6 weeks and when I went to the bathroom there was a little brownish color. Sorry for the continued tmi lol!!

I have heard of many ladies spotting. Don't worry. Just take it easy and get your feet up. As long as it is brownish or light pink you are ok! 

I don't think there is such a thing as TMI on these boards. :haha: No worries ladies.


----------



## Lindsay18

Pink- you're probably sleeping, but tomorrow I will send you the code for the ticker and you can try to put it in your signature:)


----------



## drsquid

Linds- I spotted at around 6 weeks for a day and the a half
Day or so at 8 weeks. Super common


----------



## DaisyQ

Linds, I had a teeny amount of brown blood and brownish and pinkish discharge last weekend. My nurse said it's probably related to implantation.


----------



## GettingBroody

Almost - looking forward to your update today!

Lindsay - :hugs: I'm sure it's nothing to worry about!

Pink - I went and had a look at that site and it let me make up a ticker no problem! Never asked me for an address.... Is this where you went? https://global.thebump.com/tickers/FruitTickerChooseBackground.aspx

Afm, think I misunderstood the nurse yesterday about the size of the lead follicles. Think they were approaching 20, not over it. Went for scan this morning and she said the lead follicle has changed into a nicer shape and that the smaller ones are catching up. She said she was much happier with the look of them today. She's fairly sure the FS will give me one more day of just stimming and then trigger tomor and ER on Wed but she's going to ring me back in a few hours. :coffee:


----------



## Likklegemz

Gettingbroody that's good news your getting closer! I'm 4dp5dt and I'm still keeping y sanity (just about)

How soon is too early to test? My test date is a week today but I don't think I can wait that long! X x x


----------



## GettingBroody

If you're a bit of a poas addict you could probably start testing now in the hope of a faint line but don't be disheartened if there's none cos it's still very early. If you want to hold out until there's a better chance of a line then I would wait til next weekend... Fx'd for you! How are you feeling? :dust:


----------



## Pink gerbera

Thanks getting broody. It is letting me create a ticker woohoo. That wasnt the page I was going to! On my phone so can't copy it over but will do soon as I get on my computer :)

Lindsay - a tiny bit of brown discharge isn't anything to worry about I'm sure. Hopefully it's gone now. And yeah you're right I was asleep at 9pm again last night on a Saturday!!! 

Shame the weather disturbed your plans ladies. 

Pink xx


----------



## Likklegemz

GettingBroody said:


> If you're a bit of a poas addict you could probably start testing now in the hope of a faint line but don't be disheartened if there's none cos it's still very early. If you want to hold out until there's a better chance of a line then I would wait til next weekend... Fx'd for you! How are you feeling? :dust:

On the whole I'm ok! Still getting stomach cramps but no where near as bad as the past few days! Sorry if it's tmi but it's the constant need to go the toilet and wind thats driving me mad!

Not a poas addict - impatient more like! My test date is a week today but we had a long standing agreement with friends to go camping that weekend and is rather not find out that weekend when we're with everyone. Wondering if it would be accurate if I tested thursday or Friday when we'd be either 8 or 9dp at 5dt

How you doing hun!?


----------



## jchic

Likkle- I got my bfp on 5dp6dt. So if you want to test go for it!!! Peeing more frequently and cramps were my first symptoms and I still have both! This sounds very promising!!!!! Test when it would equate to 11 or 12dpo I think. 

Linds- spotting is ok as long as its not red. Lots of changes going on down there.


----------



## Likklegemz

Thanks hun! I may en up testing early just not sure how early yet. I'm just worrying now it's not worked and our dream of being parents is slipping away!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Likkle - I'm in the uk and we don't do beta we just do poas at the clinic and mine was at 9dp5dt so my RE was obviously expecting it to show up by then. So I recon you'd def be safe to test at 9dp5dt. 

X


----------



## Likklegemz

Thanks pink! Did you have your teat at the clinic? Mine sainto do a clear blue at home and phone the results in! Panicking thou incase it gives me a false positive or false negative!


----------



## almosthere

getting close gettingbroody!!!

and I am going insane waiting for this 8-9am call-or maybe they have until 9:30-the nurse yesterday told me 8 to 9 I would know about ET today or not, but then the sheet I have says 8:30-9:30. I am going to take my prenatals, folic acid, and estrace pill, then wait until I hear back about possible transfer today because I have to do my crinone after my transfer.


----------



## almosthere

Just got the call after I posted here! I am the happiest girl in the girl-5 day transfer yippee!!!! I was super bummed when they made it sound like today was the day. I am so happy I get to relax a bit more before the procedure as well!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

almosthere said:


> Just got the call after I posted here! I am the happiest girl in the girl-5 day transfer yippee!!!! I was super bummed when they made it sound like today was the day. I am so happy I get to relax a bit more before:happydance: the procedure as well!

Yayyyyyyy!!!!! So happy for you!!!!! Everthing is going to turn out perfect for you.:happydance:


----------



## Sunshine15

almosthere, tick tock right? I bet every minute right now feels like an eternity. Hope they call you soon & give you the news you want. Good luck! 

Likklegemz, you're one day ahead of me. I'm 3dp5dt. I have a doc appt on Tuesday but just to check my levels & then testing on Saturday. I think you can start testing after 9dp. I don't blame you for not wanting to test with lots of people around. It's a very special moment that you should be ale to share with your DH. Good luck to you! Just think a week from today we'll know for sure if we're pregnant 

:dust:


----------



## Sunshine15

almosthere said:


> Just got the call after I posted here! I am the happiest girl in the girl-5 day transfer yippee!!!! I was super bummed when they made it sound like today was the day. I am so happy I get to relax a bit more before the procedure as well!

Congrats! They're still going strong :) yay 5dt:happydance:


----------



## MoBaby

That's great almost!!

Back from scan. Estradiol is finally catching up :) and so are eggies!! Looks like I have around 18 that will be mature with 4 under 10mm that probably won't make it. I feel so better!! I'm doing exactly like I did last cycle. My ovaries take a while to wake up. Dr said stim to tonight and probably trigger tomorrow night!!! Wed retrieval!! Looks like me and gettingbroody will be together! :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Almost- yessssssss!!!! So happy for you!!!

Thanks for the responses about the discoloration, ladies. It has stopped as of this morning. It wasn't really spotting, just an off color. Weird.


----------



## Sunshine15

Sounds good Mobaby! Glad the smaller ones are catching up :) Wednesday will be here before you know it :)


----------



## almosthere

Wahhoo for triggering soon mobaby-I still can't believe how fast ivf moves once trigger is done!!


----------



## Likklegemz

Almost! Yey!! Your getting closer! Congrats hun, hopefully you'll be gettin your BFP before you know it!


----------



## Likklegemz

Congrats mobaby!! Your like me in that srespect! My ovaries needed a reminder and a kick to get into gear!


----------



## jchic

Congrats Almost!!!! So close now girl!


----------



## almosthere

Thanks ladies it seems so surreal! I feel like I have not been in a tww for a year! LOL!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Almost - Great news! 

Likkle - I think you'll be fine after 9dp. I had to go into the clinic to do my test. It was a test the clinic had but you could buy a sensitive one as I'm not sure the clear blue ones are that sensitive. 

Lindsay - Glad it's stopped now was def nothing to worry about. Not long till your next scan! Still 8 days for me!! 

Xx


----------



## Christie2011

20 embryos survived overnight, so I will be doing a day 5 transfer on Wednesday.

Still bloated this morning. I feel like I'm peeing more than I'm drinking and I'm not sure if that's a good thing or not. At least it's not dark, so I'm not dehydrated and I'm not nauseous.


----------



## Jenn76

PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Hi ladies..still feeling crappy...is.it normal to be gassy??? sorry for the tmi..out of the 18 they said I have 14 good ones....everytime that I sit down is when it bothers me the most.....hope all the ladies meeting up today have a good time!!!

That's great news that 14 are contenders. I'm still bloated and gassy now, ginger ale helps. 



Lindsay18 said:


> Hey ladies!!! To answer your tmi- definitely had discharge and was super gassy! Lol. It was hard to feel comfortable. Yes, we do live in Jersey- unfortunately had to reschedule our night out for next Saturday because of the horrible thunderstorms and tornado warnings lol.
> 
> AFM- I'm freaking out a little- for the preggo ladies- did you have any slightly brownish discharge- not really spotting- at any point after you got your BFP? I am 6 weeks and when I went to the bathroom there was a little brownish color. Sorry for the continued tmi lol!!

Very normal Lindsay. It hasn't happened to me but many others have had it. Glad to hear it didn't last. Sorry to hear your night got canceled. 



GettingBroody said:


> Almost - looking forward to your update today!
> 
> Lindsay - :hugs: I'm sure it's nothing to worry about!
> 
> Pink - I went and had a look at that site and it let me make up a ticker no problem! Never asked me for an address.... Is this where you went? https://global.thebump.com/tickers/FruitTickerChooseBackground.aspx
> 
> Afm, think I misunderstood the nurse yesterday about the size of the lead follicles. Think they were approaching 20, not over it. Went for scan this morning and she said the lead follicle has changed into a nicer shape and that the smaller ones are catching up. She said she was much happier with the look of them today. She's fairly sure the FS will give me one more day of just stimming and then trigger tomor and ER on Wed but she's going to ring me back in a few hours. :coffee:

Great progress report! Good Luck with trigger.



Likklegemz said:



> Gettingbroody that's good news your getting closer! I'm 4dp5dt and I'm still keeping y sanity (just about)
> 
> How soon is too early to test? My test date is a week today but I don't think I can wait that long! X x x

I got my BFP on 5dp5dt and others have got it on 6dp5dt. I know others that didn't get it until 9 to 11 days after transfer. Probably twins come through quicker but then again Kelly got hers on day 3. She does have just one baby but the highest beta number I remember hearing. Just don't get discouraged if you test and don't see a line yet.



MoBaby said:


> That's great almost!!
> 
> Back from scan. Estradiol is finally catching up :) and so are eggies!! Looks like I have around 18 that will be mature with 4 under 10mm that probably won't make it. I feel so better!! I'm doing exactly like I did last cycle. My ovaries take a while to wake up. Dr said stim to tonight and probably trigger tomorrow night!!! Wed retrieval!! Looks like me and gettingbroody will be together! :)

Yeah Mobaby that's great news, good luck with trigger!



Christie2011 said:


> 20 embryos survived overnight, so I will be doing a day 5 transfer on Wednesday.
> 
> Still bloated this morning. I feel like I'm peeing more than I'm drinking and I'm not sure if that's a good thing or not. At least it's not dark, so I'm not dehydrated and I'm not nauseous.

Good news on you embryos! I still feel bloated and I had very few eggs so I imagine you will feel bloated for several weeks to come. The ovaries take a long time to shrink back to normal, mine as of my us Wed were still huge. keep drinking and peeing it helps.


----------



## Jenn76

almosthere said:


> Just got the call after I posted here! I am the happiest girl in the girl-5 day transfer yippee!!!! I was super bummed when they made it sound like today was the day. I am so happy I get to relax a bit more before the procedure as well!

I missed you when I did multiquote. So happy to hear you are making it to day five. The same thing happened to many of us. With me on day three all were at the same stage and on day four they all started to separate to different levels. It would have been harder to choose on day three.


----------



## chellesama

Yay for all the excitement going on in here! Mobaby, I'm glad you were able to return the trouble you were borrowing and get a lot more eggies instead.

Can't wait to here more fert. reports and BFPs rolling in.

Lindsay, brownish discharge is always scary, but it's pretty common. And for added piece of mind, I had a huge, bright red bleed at 7+3 (back in June) and spent last night getting kicked in the side by an Edward James Olmos fan in the making. So worry, but remember that most of us who have a bleeding episode will still come away with perfectly happy babies. (In my case? A torn blood vessel from trying too hard in the bathroom. Glamorous cause, I know!) 

Bubu, hope you had a nice time with family this weekend!

MrsC - are you going to try skull theory/nub guessing in the first tri with your twelve weeks scan? 

Everyone else - much :dust: and my continued hope for good news for you all!


----------



## greekgirl

congrats to all the pregnant girls!!! :happydance: 
i haven't been on here since my last cycle. 
hope i get to be on that list soon!!! (the preggo list)
MrsC8776 twins! yay!!! 

i am on my second IVF and in the TWW. 
i feel more positive this time!!! 
just thought i would update since my name is still on the list on the first page.

i had 7 good ones at retrieval, all grew at the same pace! 5 fertilized and 3 transfered. wish me luck girls!!


----------



## MrsC8776

GettingBroody said:


> Almost - looking forward to your update today!
> 
> Lindsay - :hugs: I'm sure it's nothing to worry about!
> 
> Pink - I went and had a look at that site and it let me make up a ticker no problem! Never asked me for an address.... Is this where you went? https://global.thebump.com/tickers/FruitTickerChooseBackground.aspx
> 
> Afm, think I misunderstood the nurse yesterday about the size of the lead follicles. Think they were approaching 20, not over it. Went for scan this morning and she said the lead follicle has changed into a nicer shape and that the smaller ones are catching up. She said she was much happier with the look of them today. She's fairly sure the FS will give me one more day of just stimming and then trigger tomor and ER on Wed but she's going to ring me back in a few hours. :coffee:

Fx for triggering tomorrow!! 



Likklegemz said:


> Gettingbroody that's good news your getting closer! I'm 4dp5dt and I'm still keeping y sanity (just about)
> 
> How soon is too early to test? My test date is a week today but I don't think I can wait that long! X x x

Just looking at the front page and when everyone else got their BFP I would say to give it 3 more days to start testing. That seems to be when some people got a faint positive but other it took longer. 12dpo just seems like a good time to me. Fx for you! 



almosthere said:


> Just got the call after I posted here! I am the happiest girl in the girl-5 day transfer yippee!!!! I was super bummed when they made it sound like today was the day. I am so happy I get to relax a bit more before the procedure as well!

:happydance: Wonderful news!!



MoBaby said:


> That's great almost!!
> 
> Back from scan. Estradiol is finally catching up :) and so are eggies!! Looks like I have around 18 that will be mature with 4 under 10mm that probably won't make it. I feel so better!! I'm doing exactly like I did last cycle. My ovaries take a while to wake up. Dr said stim to tonight and probably trigger tomorrow night!!! Wed retrieval!! Looks like me and gettingbroody will be together! :)

'm so excited for you! Not much longer now. 



Christie2011 said:


> 20 embryos survived overnight, so I will be doing a day 5 transfer on Wednesday.
> 
> Still bloated this morning. I feel like I'm peeing more than I'm drinking and I'm not sure if that's a good thing or not. At least it's not dark, so I'm not dehydrated and I'm not nauseous.

Wonderful report! Wednesday will be here before you know it. 



chellesama said:


> Yay for all the excitement going on in here! Mobaby, I'm glad you were able to return the trouble you were borrowing and get a lot more eggies instead.
> 
> Can't wait to here more fert. reports and BFPs rolling in.
> 
> Lindsay, brownish discharge is always scary, but it's pretty common. And for added piece of mind, I had a huge, bright red bleed at 7+3 (back in June) and spent last night getting kicked in the side by an Edward James Olmos fan in the making. So worry, but remember that most of us who have a bleeding episode will still come away with perfectly happy babies. (In my case? A torn blood vessel from trying too hard in the bathroom. Glamorous cause, I know!)
> 
> Bubu, hope you had a nice time with family this weekend!
> 
> MrsC - are you going to try skull theory/nub guessing in the first tri with your twelve weeks scan?
> 
> Everyone else - much :dust: and my continued hope for good news for you all!

I haven't really thought about it but I will try to get some good pictures. If you guys want I can post them up and we can take guesses. I normally just keep the pictures in my journal. It has been awhile since I've gotten any. My husband is away so he won't get to be there. Thats the only hard part about deciding if I want nub pictures. 

Do you already know? 



greekgirl said:


> congrats to all the pregnant girls!!! :happydance:
> i haven't been on here since my last cycle.
> hope i get to be on that list soon!!! (the preggo list)
> MrsC8776 twins! yay!!!
> 
> i am on my second IVF and in the TWW.
> i feel more positive this time!!!
> just thought i would update since my name is still on the list on the first page.
> 
> i had 7 good ones at retrieval, all grew at the same pace! 5 fertilized and 3 transfered. wish me luck girls!!

:hi: Thank you and welcome back! Fx for you. When is your OTD?


----------



## Pink gerbera

Hooray got myself a ticker!! Xx


----------



## Pink gerbera

MrsC congrats for being 12 weeks today :) x


----------



## GettingBroody

Pink - yay for a ticker!

Greek - welcome back! Fx'd for you :dust:

Mo - Great report! Do u have to go back in tomor?

Almost - fantastic news! Did they give you any other update on the embryos?

Afm, FS decided he wants me to trigger tonight and go in for ER on Tuesday morning. Am suddenly a ball of nervousness! :cry:


----------



## MrsC8776

Pink gerbera said:


> MrsC congrats for being 12 weeks today :) x

Thank you! It has gone by really fast. I'm loving your ticker! 



GettingBroody said:


> Pink - yay for a ticker!
> 
> Greek - welcome back! Fx'd for you :dust:
> 
> Mo - Great report! Do u have to go back in tomor?
> 
> Almost - fantastic news! Did they give you any other update on the embryos?
> 
> Afm, FS decided he wants me to trigger tonight and go in for ER on Tuesday morning. Am suddenly a ball of nervousness! :cry:

Yay for triggering tonight! Everything will be ok and you will do great. Your time is here. Soon you will be PUPO!


----------



## MoBaby

Yes I go back tomorrow :)


----------



## Jenn76

greekgirl said:


> congrats to all the pregnant girls!!! :happydance:
> i haven't been on here since my last cycle.
> hope i get to be on that list soon!!! (the preggo list)
> MrsC8776 twins! yay!!!
> 
> i am on my second IVF and in the TWW.
> i feel more positive this time!!!
> just thought i would update since my name is still on the list on the first page.
> 
> i had 7 good ones at retrieval, all grew at the same pace! 5 fertilized and 3 transfered. wish me luck girls!!

Congrats on being PUPO. Good luck on you TWW. When was your transfer. Was it a 5 or 3 day?



GettingBroody said:


> Pink - yay for a ticker!
> 
> Greek - welcome back! Fx'd for you :dust:
> 
> Mo - Great report! Do u have to go back in tomor?
> 
> Almost - fantastic news! Did they give you any other update on the embryos?
> 
> Afm, FS decided he wants me to trigger tonight and go in for ER on Tuesday morning. Am suddenly a ball of nervousness! :cry:

Good luck with your trigger, don't stress it really isn't that bad. 



MoBaby said:


> Yes I go back tomorrow :)

Good luck tomorrow, hope they trigger you.

MrsC: Congrats on 12 weeks. Are you telling everyone soon?

Pink: Yeah for getting your ticker, so nice to see all these on here.


----------



## MrsC8776

Jenn~ We already told everyone. I told immediate family when we first found out a) because they knew we were trying for a long time and b) if anything were to happen I would want their support. My hubby shared the news on fb when he was home last time. I didn't want to keep it a secret.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

GettingBroody said:


> Pink - yay for a ticker!
> 
> Greek - welcome back! Fx'd for you :dust:
> 
> Mo - Great report! Do u have to go back in tomor?
> 
> Almost - fantastic news! Did they give you any other update on the embryos?
> 
> Afm, FS decided he wants me to trigger tonight and go in for ER on Tuesday morning. Am suddenly a ball of nervousness! :cry:

Hey girlie.......no worries you will be perfectly fine!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## jchic

Getting- dont get nervous! It will be fine :) best of luck!!!! Yeah!


----------



## Likklegemz

Yey for trigger!!! Best of luck sweetie


----------



## GettingBroody

Thanks girls! Not at a bit worried about the actual trigger - don't even bat an eyelid at the thought of needles these days!:haha: Just had a bit of a panicky hour about how many eggs we'll get, how many will fertilise, whether it'll work etc etc. Has passed now! Think after what the nurse said this morning I was all set up for another day of stimming and then when the plan changed it kind of threw me. Just gotta assume the FS knows what he's doing I guess!!


----------



## almosthere

yay for triggering ladies tonight!

so important question....3 days after ER did anyone feel light headed/faint/drowsy, weak, light body just want to nap? I napped for 2 hours today because I felt off. I am still pretty bloated but no weight gain. I am starting to worry bout how I am feeling....could it be from the estrace pills and my crinone that I started yesterday? I really don't want to call then nurse if not necessary and I am so close to transfer!


----------



## bubumaci

chellesama said:


> Bubu, have a good trip! I don't want to hold out false hope, but if you had a transfer of 3 day embies, they might have just barely implanted by the time of your beta and wouldn't be measurable yet.
> 
> Bubu, hope you had a nice time with family this weekend!

Thanks Chellesama ... they actually did the thaw on the Monday and transferred on the Friday, so they count as 5 day... Will find out tomorrow morning... The weekend raced by and we had a really nice time. A bit stressful occasionally (when you have so many coming from all over, it's usually like that), but the celebration really was very lovely :)



greekgirl said:


> congrats to all the pregnant girls!!! :happydance:
> i haven't been on here since my last cycle.
> hope i get to be on that list soon!!! (the preggo list)
> MrsC8776 twins! yay!!!
> 
> i am on my second IVF and in the TWW.
> i feel more positive this time!!!
> just thought i would update since my name is still on the list on the first page.
> 
> i had 7 good ones at retrieval, all grew at the same pace! 5 fertilized and 3 transfered. wish me luck girls!!

Hi :howdy: and good luck :) :dust:



GettingBroody said:


> Pink - yay for a ticker!
> 
> Greek - welcome back! Fx'd for you :dust:
> 
> Mo - Great report! Do u have to go back in tomor?
> 
> Almost - fantastic news! Did they give you any other update on the embryos?
> 
> Afm, FS decided he wants me to trigger tonight and go in for ER on Tuesday morning. Am suddenly a ball of nervousness! :cry:

Good luck :) You will be fine and you will do great :) :hugs:


----------



## drsquid

almost- the progesterone knocked me out. total exhaustion. hated how i felt on it.


----------



## almosthere

Wow, I don't like to here it made you feel icky too dr. squid-but I am glad to hear this may be normal! How long do we usually have to take the progesterone? 2 days until transfer until BFP or even after BFP? This feeling is so much worse than how I felt on lupron and follistim...I just find it odd that I would feel this icky just from starting my new meds yesterday hmm


----------



## Likklegemz

Almost I've got to take the progesterone twice a day during 2ww!


----------



## drsquid

depends. they will test your progesterone. some stay on it til 12 weeks. mine was crazy crazy high (279) so i got to stop a few days after bfp when they found that. but.. didnt change anything cause well.. the reason i got to stop was cause my natural level was so high so you still get all the "side effects".


----------



## almosthere

oh likkle-that stinks!!! I do the gel once a morning and estrace in the am and pm...I can't wait until my beta (prob will be next weekend!) so I can see if all this physical and emotional struggling brings me a BFP or not!


----------



## Lindsay18

Pink - YAY FOR YOUR TICKER!!! Not that I minded sharing mine :) 8 days until your first scan right?? I have my second scan on Wednesday! So excited!

Christie - Wow 20 embryos are great! The fact that you are peeing more than drinking is fine. My nurse said to be concerned if you are drinking more than you are peeing!

Chelle - Hi!! Thanks for the reassurance with the spotting/discoloration. It was a little daunting. Sorry to hear that you were bleeding etc, but glad to know it happens I guess.

Greek - Welcome back!!! When did you have your 3 transferred? What grade were they? When is your official OTD??

Getting - I understand about you being nervous completely. I was pretty nervous for a little bit, myself. At transfer too LOL! You'll be fine and I can't wait to hear your report!!!

Almost - I never felt dizzy personally, but have heard about it. I am on the progesterone suppositories and take them 3x a day. Our clinic usually has you take them that often and until you are 8 weeks or until the placenta takes over they said. I'm sure everyone is different, however, as well as every clinic :)

AFM - Had a pretty good weekend, aside from the NJ girls and I having to cancel our first get-together, but we rescheduled for next weekend :). Football season is back in full swing and I could not be happier!!! I go into a mild depression when football season is over lol! Excited for my second ultrasound on Wednesday!!! Can't wait for a new picture!


----------



## almosthere

Lindsay-yay for US and a new picture wednesday so exciting!!

And yes I am light headed/faint/dizzy if I stand for too long-I beleive it is a preg. symptom so I wonder if it is from the hcg now? I will call my nurse tomorrow if I still feel icky at work. SO not wanting to go into work at all this week-especially because I feel so icky :/


----------



## wantbabysoon

MrsC - Congrats on 12 weeks!! You are done with the dreaded first tri... How are you feeling?

Likkle - Some get a BFP as early as 3dp5dt but that could be too early.. But 8dp5dt you should most likely get accurate results. Good Luck!! 

Pink - Yay for your ticker!!

Lindsay - I am glad the discharge stopped.. I know it's pretty common and my doctor warned about it too but it sure is scary... Can't wait to see your new pics on Wednesday!! 

jchic - When is your scan?

almost - Yay for 5 day transfer! I am told to be on crinone until 10 weeks so I guess every clinic is different.

Sunshine15 - Are you going to test at home?

MoBaby - Wednesday is just around the corner! So excited for you!

Christie2011 - Good luck with ER!!

greekgirl - When is your beta?

Gettingbroody - Excited for you girl!!

AFM, had a pretty low key weekend... Just lots of cleaning and cooking around the house... I am very excited and nervous for my first scan on 17th... I still have 7 days to go before my next scan...... arghhhh!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Lindsay18 said:


> AFM - Had a pretty good weekend, aside from the NJ girls and I having to cancel our first get-together, but we rescheduled for next weekend :). Football season is back in full swing and I could not be happier!!! I go into a mild depression when football season is over lol! Excited for my second ultrasound on Wednesday!!! Can't wait for a new picture!

Sorry to hear you had to cancel your get together. Hopefully next weekend is better. Good luck on Wednesday!



wantbabysoon said:


> MrsC - Congrats on 12 weeks!! You are done with the dreaded first tri... How are you feeling?
> 
> Likkle - Some get a BFP as early as 3dp5dt but that could be too early.. But 8dp5dt you should most likely get accurate results. Good Luck!!
> 
> Pink - Yay for your ticker!!
> 
> Lindsay - I am glad the discharge stopped.. I know it's pretty common and my doctor warned about it too but it sure is scary... Can't wait to see your new pics on Wednesday!!
> 
> jchic - When is your scan?
> 
> almost - Yay for 5 day transfer! I am told to be on crinone until 10 weeks so I guess every clinic is different.
> 
> Sunshine15 - Are you going to test at home?
> 
> MoBaby - Wednesday is just around the corner! So excited for you!
> 
> Christie2011 - Good luck with ER!!
> 
> greekgirl - When is your beta?
> 
> Gettingbroody - Excited for you girl!!
> 
> AFM, had a pretty low key weekend... Just lots of cleaning and cooking around the house... I am very excited and nervous for my first scan on 17th... I still have 7 days to go before my next scan...... arghhhh!!

Thank you! I'm doing really good. Just overly tired all day long. Being this tired has recently kicked in and I honestly feel like I could sleep all day long. I thought I was out of the first trimester also (the ticker agrees) but there is such conflicting info on it I just don't know. Some say 12 and some say 14 weeks. I'm asking my OB on Friday which it is to her.

Not much longer until your scan! It will go by quickly. Just keep yourself busy.

I hope all you ladies are doing well!


----------



## Lindsay18

Want- yay for the 17th!!! I'm excited for you!!
Thanks for being so supportive and calming my concerns, ladies!! You're the best!!:)


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hi Ladies... Sorry for being MIA. Last week was the first week of school and my kiddos wore me out! I was going to try to catch up on here yesterday but decided to go with my brother's family and mom out on the boat for the night . We are just getting home now (I've been trying to catch up on my phone but I think I've got 30+ pages to read. I will try to do personals tomorrow after school.

Nothing really to report for me... I've been on BCPs for a couple weeks now. I have had some break through bleeding which freaked me out but my nurse said its ok. I go for my suppression check on Wednesday and find out then when I start stims.

I LOVE seeing all the new tickers!!! Congratulations!


----------



## MoBaby

Hi bomo! Nice to hear from you :) what's your estimated retrieval date?


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hi Mobaby! As of now I think my ER will be around the 29th or 30th (provided everything goes as planned).

How are you doing?


----------



## Sunshine15

Wantbabysoon, you must be so excited to go for your scan. Are you feeling any symptoms? AFM, I'm not going to test till my doc appt on Saturday. It's really important to me that DH & I find out together & he doesn't want to test before Saturday. 5 more full days :)


----------



## Stinas

Hi ladies!!!!!!!!!!
I have had a crazyyyy work weekend! 65hrs in 4days!....I have been thinking of my IVF ladies! Bare with me as I catch up!


Prayin - Yayyy thats great news!

Jacq - Sorry about the BFN :hugs:

Christie - 40 WOWWW!!! 25 embryos yayyy :happydance:

Lindsay - 6 weeks :happydance: I cant wait to see your pics too!!! 

Almost - Yay!! 8 is great!! yay for a 5dt!!!

Lulu - Glad your doc agreed with the ICSI!

Getting - Dont worry...those things grow fast! Yay for trigger! Dont be nervous!

Likklegemz - Its wayyyy to early to test! 

MoBaby - Yay for trigger!!!

greekgirl - Hi my fellow Greek girl! :flower: Good luck!!! 

MrsC - 12 Weeks :happydance:

I hope I didnt miss anyone! Im pooped out, but wanted to come on to see how everyone was doing! 
Nothing to report here....still hanging around. I have a feeling I might be O soon....im crampy here and there and tons of CM. Weird because I usually O much later in my cycle....do you think IVF could have made my cycles a bit normal? Hmmm....not like it will make any difference lol


----------



## GettingBroody

Lindsay - good luck at your scan on Wed! Won't be long coming now! Bet you'll see a big difference in the size of your little bean!

Almost - if you're feeling bad stay home and mind yourself :hugs: You're perfectly entitled to a day off if you're feeling sick! 

BOMO - good luck on Wed! Hope you get to start stimms soon!

Mo - good luck today hon!

Sunshine - hope the week flies by for you! (and ends in a lovely bfp!)

Bubu - good luck at your apt today! :dust:


----------



## bubumaci

Thanks for your wishes girls ... unfortunately - :bfn:
Doctor will be ringing back sometime later with the new treatment plan.

Sorry that I am not too talkative - am pretty down and tearful.


----------



## Lindsay18

Bubu- I am SOO sorry, girl. Was really really hoping this was your time for your BFP:(. Don't appologize!! Just know we are here for you when you need us!! Xoxo


----------



## Jenn76

Bubu: :cry: I'm so sorry. Maybe a new protocol will be the thing to get you your BFP. Don't worry it will work out and you will be a mommy. :hugs:


----------



## Lindsay18

Sunshine- I don't blame you for not testing. I didn't test at home either. We wanted to wait until the doctor told us too:). So excited for Saturday for you!!!


----------



## MoBaby

I'm triggering to tonight!! Yay!!!!!!!!!!! Finally here!!!! :):happydance::happydance: my dr will do the er but not the transfer... I requested my next fav dr in the practice and they said that was fine :) yay!


----------



## MoBaby

Bubu :( :hugs: I'm soo sorry :( hopefully some hanged will bring you your bfp!


----------



## almosthere

bubu-so sorry

mobo-yay for trigger tonight!!!

gettingbroody-ah I wish I could stay home but I only get 10 paid days off a year and I am already down to 5, or 4 if I need another day of bed rest after my transfer. This is because I am going on a very long vacation and needed to take 3 days off in advance. I am going to feel icky either way and maybe the kiddos will distract me and take my mind off of how icky I feel.


----------



## jchic

Bubu - I am so sorry :( I hope the new protocol will bring you a BFP. Have you thought about having additional testing done or perhaps seeing another RE to get a second opinion on protocol? Maybe a 6 day transfer when your embies are at blast? Or chromosonal testing?


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Good Morning Ladies,

BUBU- I'm so sorry. 

Mobo- Yay for triggering!!!!!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

I have another question.....so sorry for all my questions!!!

But since taking the progesterone suppository I have been getting up at least 3x every night to go pee. Is this normal? Then it takes me about 20 more minutes to fall back asleep! Needless to say I am tired!!!


----------



## jchic

Prayin - did you have your transfer yet? Yes I peed and still pee like every hour on the hour/


----------



## bubumaci

jchic said:


> Bubu - I am so sorry :( I hope the new protocol will bring you a BFP. Have you thought about having additional testing done or perhaps seeing another RE to get a second opinion on protocol? Maybe a 6 day transfer when your embies are at blast? Or chromosonal testing?

Thank you! I don't know whether it will be a "new protocol" per se - or just the new timetable. Doc still hasn't rung back.
Before we got started with the ICSI treatment, we had all the testing done (including genetic + chromosomal testing etc.). It is a very thorough clinic, apparently the best in Germany, if not in Europe.
They did all that testing on both of us in parallel to trying to find out where my DH's infertility comes from, since all of the tests on me showed that everything was fine. (Low SA production with 1% morphology + 100% pathological). The answer : unexplained infertility, probable root cause a viral infection similar to mumps (as they sometimes find sperm and sometimes don't)... or did you mean chromosomal testing on the embies? From what I understand, they only need to do that testing on the embryos if there is some chromosomal / genetic mutation found in one of the parents (which we were OK for). So they basically have ruled out any other reason for our infertility - it is because of DH's sperm (or lack thereof).

That is why I was so excited, when they managed to freeze some sperm and even used a fresh sample for the ICSI (after treating my DH with medication, which somehow increased his production). I really had hoped that if we could get past that first hurdle, that it would all be OK... I responded well to the meds, we got 12 nice mature eggs and they fertilised 11 ...

... I really thought it would work this time. My lining was nice and ready and we even had one emby finally make it to blast by the transfer day... I guess it just didn't make it past that stage and that is something none of us can control... The chances of conception are apparently only 20%. That is 1 in 5. We were only on attempt three, so I guess we are still well within that statistic...:cry:


----------



## chellesama

MrsC - September 26th, if everyone cooperates, we'll know! I know guessing is a favorite past-time in first tri, but I could never get the scans to post. 

Lindsay, I'm glad it stopped. I think everyone in AC is actually, whether we talk about it or not, a terrible panty-peeker. We can't help it, can we?

Mobaby, it's about time! So exicted for you!

Drsquid, your babies are looking suspiciously like people. You're not a squid at all, are you?! (Sorry; I was just very reasonably informed that squids don't have babies, they have other squids. This is what happens when you use user-names to children.) 

Bubu, I'm sorry! I think that what you felt early on was real, though. I think one of them tried to hold on, but couldn't bear to leave the others behind, either. We're all arm-chair REs, but I really hope your doctor finds another protocol for your that'll get your baby out of the petri dishes and into your arms.

Everyone I didn't mention, I'm still thinking of you and hoping for the best!


----------



## bubumaci

Thank you so much, Chellesama! :hugs: I really did feel different this time and was so shocked when I got that :bfn: last Thursday. I was convinced that implanting had been going on. Perhaps you are right and I wasn't imagining it... I mean... how many women do get pregnant, but lose it so early that they never even knew it. It is a bit of a consolation, the thought, that this time was perhaps a step closer and maybe next time it will finally work :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Pink - I'm happy you were finally able to get a ticker, now we can all follow how far along you are easily :)

Christie - I cannot believe you got 40 eggs, 20 embryos! That's amazing! I'm getting ready to go through IVF in October and I told my OH that I definitely want to freeze any if we get more than what we need and he's like, Ashli, that's not going to happen, the nurse said people are lucky if they get what they need and then I told him your story and now he's all yeah we should probably save up the money to freeze any! :haha: I just told him it can happen so don't rule it out! Well congrats and can't wait to hear about your bfp! 

Lindsay - Sorry you were worried about the spotting but I'm happy that you were reassured and your babies aren't going anywhere! 

MrsC - Congrats on being 12 weeks :) 

AFM - So sorry if I missed anyone. I'm finally getting relief from my UTI ... it was so bad yesterday I was about the go to the hospital but the nurse from my clinic finally prescribed me some antibiotics for it and I'm feeling 100% better then what I felt. I still have a ways to go and I have to take 2 pills daily for the next 6 days but my goodness it was so bad! I couldn't go 5 minutes without having to pee and when I did pee it hurt so bad I wanted to cry, (it took my breath away, if that makes sense??). I'm 7 dpiui today...my boobs started hurting yesterday and that is always then normal for me about a week before AF to get sore boobs so I'm already feeling out. I know so pessimistic but I just don't have a good feeling. One more week to go, I was thinking about testing on Saturday which would be 12dpiui but we'll see what happens. I just am praying that AF comes on time if she decides to come at all that way I can start with the IVF stuff sooner!


----------



## ashknowsbest

bubu - I am so sorry, I can't imagine what you're going through, :hugs:


----------



## wantbabysoon

Bubu - I am so so sorry!


----------



## MrsC8776

bubumaci said:


> Thanks for your wishes girls ... unfortunately - :bfn:
> Doctor will be ringing back sometime later with the new treatment plan.
> 
> Sorry that I am not too talkative - am pretty down and tearful.

I'm so sorry. I hope they can figure out what is going on. I truly believe this will work for you. :hugs:



MoBaby said:


> I'm triggering to tonight!! Yay!!!!!!!!!!! Finally here!!!! :):happydance::happydance: my dr will do the er but not the transfer... I requested my next fav dr in the practice and they said that was fine :) yay!

Yay for triggering tonight!! 



chellesama said:


> MrsC - September 26th, if everyone cooperates, we'll know! I know guessing is a favorite past-time in first tri, but I could never get the scans to post.

I hope the scan goes well! 



ashknowsbest said:


> AFM - So sorry if I missed anyone. I'm finally getting relief from my UTI ... it was so bad yesterday I was about the go to the hospital but the nurse from my clinic finally prescribed me some antibiotics for it and I'm feeling 100% better then what I felt. I still have a ways to go and I have to take 2 pills daily for the next 6 days but my goodness it was so bad! I couldn't go 5 minutes without having to pee and when I did pee it hurt so bad I wanted to cry, (it took my breath away, if that makes sense??). I'm 7 dpiui today...my boobs started hurting yesterday and that is always then normal for me about a week before AF to get sore boobs so I'm already feeling out. I know so pessimistic but I just don't have a good feeling. One more week to go, I was thinking about testing on Saturday which would be 12dpiui but we'll see what happens. I just am praying that AF comes on time if she decides to come at all that way I can start with the IVF stuff sooner!

I'm so glad you finally got some medicine. I know the feeling you are talking about and it is horrible. Feel better soon. My fingers are crossed for this IUI to work. Not much longer and you will know.


----------



## oneof14

Bubu, I am so sorry.

I just had a failed IVF/ICSI and when I met w/my doctor he suggested my DH have another SA this time w/DNA Fragmentation, its called SCSA. While all my DH's SA's came back fine, and since there is nothing wrong w/me, they wanted us to do this SA as a form of reassurance maybe, since my Dr feels strongly that we dont need ISCI and before making that decision, he wanted to make sure this SA came back OK. We also did a karyotype blood test on both my DH & I for any chromosonal abnormalities (it seems as though you already took this test).

Here is some information, I know the results take probably about 4 weeks to come back: https://www.scsadiagnostics.com/home


----------



## hiccups

Hi ladies sorry I've been distant but I've been soooo busy at work lately. I stated stimms on Sat, menopur really burns. Went in for E2 today. Estimated ER on the 19th 
Thinking about you ladies hope everyone had a good weekend


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

jchic said:


> Prayin - did you have your transfer yet? Yes I peed and still pee like every hour on the hour/

Transfer should be set for this Thursday.....but I noticed ever since I started taking the suppositories I have been pee'ing nonstop! lol


----------



## greekgirl

bubu i am so sorry. :-(


----------



## greekgirl

what is OTD? original transfer date? it was 3/9 and my beta date is on 15/9.

i will not get into symptom talk because i feel it's too early. 
thanks for the wishes everyone.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Bubu I'm so sorry. Hugs. 

Greek girl - OTD means official test date

Hope everyone is doing well? Xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Buba I'm so sorry sweetheart! Felt for sure youd get a BFP!

Greekgirl otd stands for official test date! :)

I'm good cramps are settling, discharge more or less gone away but I ache all over and my boobs are very tender - hope I'm not reading into it

Hi to everyone else x x


----------



## drsquid

chelle- hah but squids have baby squids right =) too cute. yes im quite disappointed that they dont appear to have as many tentacles as they ought to. perhaps they will grow them later. 

bubu- *hugs*

ash- my doc kept saying i wasnt gonna get any frosties, and i got 4. glad you are feeling better uti wise. 

afm- yay i think ive caught a cold. woke up with a sore throat (the kind where when you breath you feel like it is getting dryer and dryer etc). so far at least today i dont have a headache...


----------



## Christie2011

ashknowsbest said:


> Christie - I cannot believe you got 40 eggs, 20 embryos! That's amazing! I'm getting ready to go through IVF in October and I told my OH that I definitely want to freeze any if we get more than what we need and he's like, Ashli, that's not going to happen, the nurse said people are lucky if they get what they need and then I told him your story and now he's all yeah we should probably save up the money to freeze any! :haha: I just told him it can happen so don't rule it out! Well congrats and can't wait to hear about your bfp!

Glad I could be of help with convincing the husband :)

My ET is Wednesday morning at 9am. I guess all 20 are looking good still so we will only transfer one and hope it takes.


----------



## bubumaci

Hi One :wave:
I suppose I could ask about that (the SCSA). It is 100% that we do need ICSI (because of DH's morphology and motility + general SA numbers).

Doc rang back a couple of hours ago .. have to go in for U/S day after tomorrow and I will be getting the prescription for my meds. Last stimming I did 175 units of Gonal F and this time I have to inject 200 units. Harvested eggies were OK, but perhaps they want to get even more...

Feeling a little more positive, as he said that it is definitely to be recommended to try again and he was very positive about it ...


----------



## never2late70

Bubu: :hugs::cry: I am soooo sorry!


Hi Ladies! I have been lurking a bit but not posting much. Congrats to all you PUPO's, BFP's and Great fertility reports. :happydance:

Not much going on with me. Just staying super busy at work trying to pass the dang time. 2 more weeks of birth control. I go for my first set of labs and ultrasound and start stims on the 26th. The time is just dragging. 
I think it is because as the months go by with BFN after BFN the fun and excitement lose it's luster :dohh:

Michelle: I hope your FS appt goes well on Monday. Thinking about you.
Oneof14: I am ALWAYS thining about you. Still crushed over your results.
AZlisse: Did you get any new tests done yet? Praying for you. 

I hope all of you lovely ladies know that you're always in my prayers!

I love the fact that to me, this has turned more into a "first trimester thread" and less of a "struggling with IVF" thread. Totally gives me hope! :thumbup:

Prayers and Blessings,
~Angie


----------



## oneof14

bubumaci said:


> Hi One :wave:
> I suppose I could ask about that (the SCSA). It is 100% that we do need ICSI (because of DH's morphology and motility + general SA numbers).
> 
> Doc rang back a couple of hours ago .. have to go in for U/S day after tomorrow and I will be getting the prescription for my meds. Last stimming I did 175 units of Gonal F and this time I have to inject 200 units. Harvested eggies were OK, but perhaps they want to get even more...
> 
> Feeling a little more positive, as he said that it is definitely to be recommended to try again and he was very positive about it ...

Totally understand about ICSI, but also my Dr. wanted to make sure there were no issues (DNA wise) with my DH's SA's, as that can affect the embryo's as well. I am happy you have a plan in place, I know somehow that made me feel better also. Especially after my first IVF had to be converted to an IUI. 

I truly hope you do get you BFP, I hate to see you go through this. Its heartbreaking!


----------



## oneof14

Hey Never, you are too sweet, I've been thinking about you and wondered if you started stims yet. I see that you are still on BCP. My new protcol is the same lupron protocol with no BCP, apparently my doc said that they really didnt do much to surpress me. I am praying for your BFP.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Christie - yay for ET on Wednesday! Do you mind me asking how old you are ?


----------



## drsquid

never- fingers crossed for this round. the waiting is horrendous especially when you are getting side effects from the meds etc. glad you find it encouraging. i was essentially kicked off another thread for having the audacity to actually succeed. i think there is a fine line in these threads but people seem to be doing a pretty good job.


----------



## oneof14

Drsquid, wow, seriously?!?! you offer so much hope for others, as well as some good advise.


----------



## drsquid

oneof- it was because i refused to change my avatar despite hiding my tickers etc. can you tell im still bitter. thanks btw. i try. i am not the best at responding to everyone. but if i feel i can add something or know about something i like to throw it in. .


----------



## oneof14

I know I appreciate it! :)


----------



## never2late70

Drsquid: I look soooooo forward to all your scans and updates!
I love reading about all the BFP's and seeing ALL of the scans. I couldn't imagine being angry at someone for being successful :nope: envious, yes. Mad NO WAY! 

All of you please keep up the steady positive energy!! :happydance:


----------



## Jenn76

MoBaby said:


> I'm triggering to tonight!! Yay!!!!!!!!!!! Finally here!!!! :):happydance::happydance: my dr will do the er but not the transfer... I requested my next fav dr in the practice and they said that was fine :) yay!

:wohoo: Yeah Mobaby! Good luck!



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> I have another question.....so sorry for all my questions!!!
> 
> But since taking the progesterone suppository I have been getting up at least 3x every night to go pee. Is this normal? Then it takes me about 20 more minutes to fall back asleep! Needless to say I am tired!!!

I get up twice every night since starting Stims, maybe it's just preparing us for baby sitting on our bladders. LOL!



ashknowsbest said:


> Pink - I'm happy you were finally able to get a ticker, now we can all follow how far along you are easily :)
> 
> Christie - I cannot believe you got 40 eggs, 20 embryos! That's amazing! I'm getting ready to go through IVF in October and I told my OH that I definitely want to freeze any if we get more than what we need and he's like, Ashli, that's not going to happen, the nurse said people are lucky if they get what they need and then I told him your story and now he's all yeah we should probably save up the money to freeze any! :haha: I just told him it can happen so don't rule it out! Well congrats and can't wait to hear about your bfp!
> 
> Lindsay - Sorry you were worried about the spotting but I'm happy that you were reassured and your babies aren't going anywhere!
> 
> MrsC - Congrats on being 12 weeks :)
> 
> AFM - So sorry if I missed anyone. I'm finally getting relief from my UTI ... it was so bad yesterday I was about the go to the hospital but the nurse from my clinic finally prescribed me some antibiotics for it and I'm feeling 100% better then what I felt. I still have a ways to go and I have to take 2 pills daily for the next 6 days but my goodness it was so bad! I couldn't go 5 minutes without having to pee and when I did pee it hurt so bad I wanted to cry, (it took my breath away, if that makes sense??). I'm 7 dpiui today...my boobs started hurting yesterday and that is always then normal for me about a week before AF to get sore boobs so I'm already feeling out. I know so pessimistic but I just don't have a good feeling. One more week to go, I was thinking about testing on Saturday which would be 12dpiui but we'll see what happens. I just am praying that AF comes on time if she decides to come at all that way I can start with the IVF stuff sooner!

Glad you got your meds! FX that sore boobs means BFP not AF.



hiccups said:


> Hi ladies sorry I've been distant but I've been soooo busy at work lately. I stated stimms on Sat, menopur really burns. Went in for E2 today. Estimated ER on the 19th
> Thinking about you ladies hope everyone had a good weekend

Congrats on starting! Yeah Menopur sucks but it works!



Likklegemz said:


> Buba I'm so sorry sweetheart! Felt for sure youd get a BFP!
> 
> Greekgirl otd stands for official test date! :)
> 
> I'm good cramps are settling, discharge more or less gone away but I ache all over and my boobs are very tender - hope I'm not reading into it
> 
> Hi to everyone else x x

All good signs! :dust:



Christie2011 said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> Christie - I cannot believe you got 40 eggs, 20 embryos! That's amazing! I'm getting ready to go through IVF in October and I told my OH that I definitely want to freeze any if we get more than what we need and he's like, Ashli, that's not going to happen, the nurse said people are lucky if they get what they need and then I told him your story and now he's all yeah we should probably save up the money to freeze any! :haha: I just told him it can happen so don't rule it out! Well congrats and can't wait to hear about your bfp!
> 
> Glad I could be of help with convincing the husband :)
> 
> My ET is Wednesday morning at 9am. I guess all 20 are looking good still so we will only transfer one and hope it takes.Click to expand...

:happydance: Glad to hear all are going strong.



bubumaci said:


> Hi One :wave:
> I suppose I could ask about that (the SCSA). It is 100% that we do need ICSI (because of DH's morphology and motility + general SA numbers).
> 
> Doc rang back a couple of hours ago .. have to go in for U/S day after tomorrow and I will be getting the prescription for my meds. Last stimming I did 175 units of Gonal F and this time I have to inject 200 units. Harvested eggies were OK, but perhaps they want to get even more...
> 
> Feeling a little more positive, as he said that it is definitely to be recommended to try again and he was very positive about it ...

Bubu this will be it I know it. You have such a positive attitude which is great. You will be a great mom one day.



drsquid said:


> never- fingers crossed for this round. the waiting is horrendous especially when you are getting side effects from the meds etc. glad you find it encouraging. i was essentially kicked off another thread for having the audacity to actually succeed. i think there is a fine line in these threads but people seem to be doing a pretty good job.

WHAT?! By a moderator or the ladies in there? I joined a pregnancy group but I feel so connected with the ladies in here so I stick around because I want to follow everyones journey. I know when HAj got her BFP I was so excited since looking back to the days when we were all waiting to start on this form she gave me the first hope that his could work. Now when you look back to the first several pages you see tons of tickers, makes me happy. Eventually all will have tickers and I want to be here to see it. 

I hope you are feeing better soon. Colds suck!


----------



## MoBaby

drsquid thats terrible! we are all here trying to get our bfps and when I see success i have faith this process works! you are more than welcome here (obviously) :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Praying- I've been getting up in the middle of the night 1-2 times ever since starting stims. Doesn't get better apparently lol!!!

Drs- I can't believe that!! I can understand them feeling envious, but don't thy want to know that it works or are they content being negative about the process?? That's ridiculous!


----------



## drsquid

thanks guys. i also feel more comfy here than the pregnancy forums. i cant wait to see all of you get tickers. i know how it feels to be jealous and ive been there (we all have). and dont get me wrong i started to feel like everytime someone else got pregnant it meant i was less likely... even though i know it doesnt work that way. you cant help the way you feel, you can help the way you behave. =) ive been so happy to see so many successes on this thread. we will all get there


----------



## MrsC8776

hiccups said:


> Hi ladies sorry I've been distant but I've been soooo busy at work lately. I stated stimms on Sat, menopur really burns. Went in for E2 today. Estimated ER on the 19th
> Thinking about you ladies hope everyone had a good weekend

Yay for getting started! The 19th will be here in no time. 



greekgirl said:


> what is OTD? original transfer date? it was 3/9 and my beta date is on 15/9.
> 
> i will not get into symptom talk because i feel it's too early.
> thanks for the wishes everyone.

Fx for you! Not much longer until you test. 



Likklegemz said:


> Buba I'm so sorry sweetheart! Felt for sure youd get a BFP!
> 
> Greekgirl otd stands for official test date! :)
> 
> I'm good cramps are settling, discharge more or less gone away but I ache all over and my boobs are very tender - hope I'm not reading into it
> 
> Hi to everyone else x x

Fx for your bfp! 



drsquid said:


> chelle- hah but squids have baby squids right =) too cute. yes im quite disappointed that they dont appear to have as many tentacles as they ought to. perhaps they will grow them later.
> 
> bubu- *hugs*
> 
> ash- my doc kept saying i wasnt gonna get any frosties, and i got 4. glad you are feeling better uti wise.
> 
> afm- yay i think ive caught a cold. woke up with a sore throat (the kind where when you breath you feel like it is getting dryer and dryer etc). so far at least today i dont have a headache...

Sorry to hear you are getting a cold. That is never fun. I hope you feel better. 



Christie2011 said:


> My ET is Wednesday morning at 9am. I guess all 20 are looking good still so we will only transfer one and hope it takes.

Fx for your embies and Wednesday. Soon you will be PUPO! 



bubumaci said:


> Hi One :wave:
> I suppose I could ask about that (the SCSA). It is 100% that we do need ICSI (because of DH's morphology and motility + general SA numbers).
> 
> Doc rang back a couple of hours ago .. have to go in for U/S day after tomorrow and I will be getting the prescription for my meds. Last stimming I did 175 units of Gonal F and this time I have to inject 200 units. Harvested eggies were OK, but perhaps they want to get even more...
> 
> Feeling a little more positive, as he said that it is definitely to be recommended to try again and he was very positive about it ...

I hope this new adjustment works for you. 



never2late70 said:


> Bubu: :hugs::cry: I am soooo sorry!
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! I have been lurking a bit but not posting much. Congrats to all you PUPO's, BFP's and Great fertility reports. :happydance:
> 
> Not much going on with me. Just staying super busy at work trying to pass the dang time. 2 more weeks of birth control. I go for my first set of labs and ultrasound and start stims on the 26th. The time is just dragging.
> I think it is because as the months go by with BFN after BFN the fun and excitement lose it's luster :dohh:
> 
> Michelle: I hope your FS appt goes well on Monday. Thinking about you.
> Oneof14: I am ALWAYS thining about you. Still crushed over your results.
> AZlisse: Did you get any new tests done yet? Praying for you.
> 
> I hope all of you lovely ladies know that you're always in my prayers!
> 
> I love the fact that to me, this has turned more into a "first trimester thread" and less of a "struggling with IVF" thread. Totally gives me hope! :thumbup:
> 
> Prayers and Blessings,
> ~Angie

I truly hope that all the success brings hope to the ladies still trying. I sometimes feel really bad about posting in here but I have to keep things updated. I want to see all you ladies with your bfp's. It will happen! 



drsquid said:


> never- fingers crossed for this round. the waiting is horrendous especially when you are getting side effects from the meds etc. glad you find it encouraging. i was essentially kicked off another thread for having the audacity to actually succeed. i think there is a fine line in these threads but people seem to be doing a pretty good job.

I remember when you told me about this. It still shocks me to think that someone would get so upset rather than be supportive. There is a fine line but I agree that we do a good job in here. We have all been totally supportive.


----------



## ashknowsbest

OOO I'm also very grumpy and I normally don't get grumpy until a day or two before AF .... maybe just MAYBE I'm pregnant! :haha: FX'd. Oh and I just woke up from a 3 hour nap .. great getting to sleep tonight should be interesting!


----------



## MoBaby

ohhhh sounds promising Ash!!

I just did my trigger... Ovidrel 250 ug x 2.... last 2 shots... Then I started crying... Mostly because I know that I have done everything that I can up until this point and now everything is in the hands of the doctors/embryologist and b/c I am a Christian I truly believe this is in Gods hands. Secondly because this is now my third time doing this and I am trying my best to have a positive attitude this will work. I haven't had many doubts this round except the other day when I had my scan but then it was fine the next time so I took that as positive. And DH isn't around until tomorrow night so he couldn't be here with me today when I triggered- something as I view as an end to one part of this IVF process and the beginning of what WILL be something amazing and beautiful. So, now I just wait 34 hours to show up to the surgery center. In just a little over 36 hours, those eggies are coming out. I'm excited to FINALLY FINALLY FINALLY be here after 6 long months of waiting and long months of hardship and setbacks. There is a plan for all of us and everything happens the way it does for a reason. 

Okay, I'm a bit hormonal today. My nips/boobs are hurting. And my pelvis hurt me all day long because I ran around a hospital wearing lead for 8 hours. Much better when I got home and sat down and relaxed. Tomorrow should be interesting. No sleep for me the next 2 nights!! 

Sorry for going on and on :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Mo- so very exciting!!! I just got teary reading it so don't worry about being hormonal!! So excited for you to be PUPO!!! This WILL be your time to see your BFP and I'm so happy to be able to hear about it!!!


----------



## almosthere

So excited for you mobaby!!

I go in tomorrow for a 9:50 am arrival time and the procedure is at 10:50!!! FX this worksss!!!


----------



## almosthere

sounds positive ash!

and how icky dr. squid-glad you feel comfortable here with all us!!! GOOOO IVF and ladies preg by IVF!!! =)


----------



## Christie2011

ashknowsbest said:


> Christie - yay for ET on Wednesday! Do you mind me asking how old you are ?

I'm single and 34. I got tired of doing IUIs and since my insurance doesn't cover any of this I decided to jump straight to IVF instead of trying IUI with clomid.


----------



## Lindsay18

Almost- so freaking excited!!!!! Ahhhh!!!!


----------



## almosthere

aaahhhhh i knowww!!!! LOL...one nurse left me a voice mail saying if my transfer is not tomorrow it will be thursday...which she thought would be my 5 day transfer which freaked me out b.c obvi tomorrow is my 5 day! Soooo the next voice mail was from a nurse who sounded more like she knew it was my 5 day tomorrow and she told me I go in tomorrow at 9:50 lol. They may call me to confirm and I will be like um it has to be done today today is my 5 day not thursday! lol


----------



## Lindsay18

Haha true!! Our clinic does 6 day transfers. But if yours does 5 say then you need to be like ummmmm it's today!!! Haha!! Then you'll be PUPO soon!!! Are you transferring 1 or 2?


----------



## almosthere

My clinic is big into just transferring one excellent embryo. However, if they can't find one excellent embryo, then they will put two!


----------



## Lindsay18

Can't wait to hear, girl!!! Text me when you're out or before or whenever!! I'm up at 5 haha!!!


----------



## hiccups

Mobaby and Almost so happy and exited for you


----------



## hiccups

DrSquid I consider your input very informative and enjoy your stories and pics. It truly gives me hope


----------



## MrsC8776

MoBaby said:


> ohhhh sounds promising Ash!!
> 
> I just did my trigger... Ovidrel 250 ug x 2.... last 2 shots... Then I started crying... Mostly because I know that I have done everything that I can up until this point and now everything is in the hands of the doctors/embryologist and b/c I am a Christian I truly believe this is in Gods hands. Secondly because this is now my third time doing this and I am trying my best to have a positive attitude this will work. I haven't had many doubts this round except the other day when I had my scan but then it was fine the next time so I took that as positive. And DH isn't around until tomorrow night so he couldn't be here with me today when I triggered- something as I view as an end to one part of this IVF process and the beginning of what WILL be something amazing and beautiful. So, now I just wait 34 hours to show up to the surgery center. In just a little over 36 hours, those eggies are coming out. I'm excited to FINALLY FINALLY FINALLY be here after 6 long months of waiting and long months of hardship and setbacks. There is a plan for all of us and everything happens the way it does for a reason.
> 
> Okay, I'm a bit hormonal today. My nips/boobs are hurting. And my pelvis hurt me all day long because I ran around a hospital wearing lead for 8 hours. Much better when I got home and sat down and relaxed. Tomorrow should be interesting. No sleep for me the next 2 nights!!
> 
> Sorry for going on and on :)

:hugs: This is the best post. I'm sorry your husband isn't there with you tonight. I'm sure he wishes he could be though. Everything is going to go great for you. I'm so excited that your time for ER is here. I was thinking back to a few months ago and just smiled because this is totally going to be your time for a sticky bfp. 



almosthere said:


> So excited for you mobaby!!
> 
> I go in tomorrow for a 9:50 am arrival time and the procedure is at 10:50!!! FX this worksss!!!

Good luck tomorrow! 

*GettingBroody~* Good luck with ER tomorrow! 

*PRAYIN~ *When is your ET?

*AnnetteCali~* How are you doing? 

*Phantom~* Are you still around here? 

Trying to catch up with some ladies. I hope you are al doing well!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

MoBaby said:


> ohhhh sounds promising Ash!!
> 
> I just did my trigger... Ovidrel 250 ug x 2.... last 2 shots... Then I started crying... Mostly because I know that I have done everything that I can up until this point and now everything is in the hands of the doctors/embryologist and b/c I am a Christian I truly believe this is in Gods hands. Secondly because this is now my third time doing this and I am trying my best to have a positive attitude this will work. I haven't had many doubts this round except the other day when I had my scan but then it was fine the next time so I took that as positive. And DH isn't around until tomorrow night so he couldn't be here with me today when I triggered- something as I view as an end to one part of this IVF process and the beginning of what WILL be something amazing and beautiful. So, now I just wait 34 hours to show up to the surgery center. In just a little over 36 hours, those eggies are coming out. I'm excited to FINALLY FINALLY FINALLY be here after 6 long months of waiting and long months of hardship and setbacks. There is a plan for all of us and everything happens the way it does for a reason.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm a bit hormonal today. My nips/boobs are hurting. And my pelvis hurt me all day long because I ran around a hospital wearing lead for 8 hours. Much better when I got home and sat down and relaxed. Tomorrow should be interesting. No sleep for me the next 2 nights!!
> 
> Sorry for going on and on :)

Congrats!!!!! So happy for you.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

almosthere said:


> So excited for you mobaby!!
> 
> I go in tomorrow for a 9:50 am arrival time and the procedure is at 10:50!!! FX this worksss!!!

So excited and happy for you!!!!! Cant wait to hear from you tomorrow!


----------



## azlissie

Almost, good luck for ET tomorrow! I hope they will give you a pic of your embie - it's pretty amazing.

Mobaby, yay for trigger! I'll be sending you lots of positive baby vibes for Weds :dust:

Angie, thanks for asking. I had some blood work done last Thurs but I won't find out the results until I go in next week on Tues - I kind of doubt it will show anything since it's really more for recurrent miscarriages but you never know. Best of luck with your cycle - I bet you can't wait to start stimming!

Christie, I'm single and doing this by myself also, as are drsquid and babyonmyown. You're in good company! I'll be 33 by the time I do another round.

Hello to everyone else - hope you're all doing well!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

MrsC8776 said:


> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> ohhhh sounds promising Ash!!
> 
> I just did my trigger... Ovidrel 250 ug x 2.... last 2 shots... Then I started crying... Mostly because I know that I have done everything that I can up until this point and now everything is in the hands of the doctors/embryologist and b/c I am a Christian I truly believe this is in Gods hands. Secondly because this is now my third time doing this and I am trying my best to have a positive attitude this will work. I haven't had many doubts this round except the other day when I had my scan but then it was fine the next time so I took that as positive. And DH isn't around until tomorrow night so he couldn't be here with me today when I triggered- something as I view as an end to one part of this IVF process and the beginning of what WILL be something amazing and beautiful. So, now I just wait 34 hours to show up to the surgery center. In just a little over 36 hours, those eggies are coming out. I'm excited to FINALLY FINALLY FINALLY be here after 6 long months of waiting and long months of hardship and setbacks. There is a plan for all of us and everything happens the way it does for a reason.
> 
> Okay, I'm a bit hormonal today. My nips/boobs are hurting. And my pelvis hurt me all day long because I ran around a hospital wearing lead for 8 hours. Much better when I got home and sat down and relaxed. Tomorrow should be interesting. No sleep for me the next 2 nights!!
> 
> Sorry for going on and on :)
> 
> :hugs: This is the best post. I'm sorry your husband isn't there with you tonight. I'm sure he wishes he could be though. Everything is going to go great for you. I'm so excited that your time for ER is here. I was thinking back to a few months ago and just smiled because this is totally going to be your time for a sticky bfp.
> 
> 
> 
> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> So excited for you mobaby!!
> 
> I go in tomorrow for a 9:50 am arrival time and the procedure is at 10:50!!! FX this worksss!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck tomorrow!
> 
> *GettingBroody~* Good luck with ER tomorrow!
> 
> *PRAYIN~ *When is your ET?
> 
> *AnnetteCali~* How are you doing?
> 
> *Phantom~* Are you still around here?
> 
> Trying to catch up with some ladies. I hope you are al doing well!Click to expand...


Hi MrsC

My ET should be on 9/13...the nurse said I will receive my call with my next set of directions on Wed.  how are you feeling ?


----------



## MrsC8776

PRAYIN~ I'm doing good thank you. Nothing new to report. I still have that cyst that the RE found 6 weeks ago. I only know because it is hurting again. I think my OB thinks I'm crazy but we will see on Friday. Not much longer for you! I look forward to hearing how everything goes. The 13th will be here before you know it!


----------



## Stinas

bubumaci - :hugs::hugs: Glad you are on track for another cycle, even though I know how tough it is. 

MoBaby - :happydance::happydance:

Prayin - I forgot if you mentioned it before, but which fertility place are you going to? I see you are form N NJ...where? I am in Bergen County, right next to Paramus. 

Drsquid - I hope you feel better soon! I enjoy all your scans, I look forward to them actually! It felt like a present when you posted the video...I got teary eyed! F everyone that is negative. :thumbup:

Ash - I hope its your cycle! If not, looks like we should be really close in cycles.

Christie - :happydance:

Almost - :happydance: Super exciting!!


Hope everyone else is doing well! Keep those tickers coming! It truly gives me hope! :flower:


----------



## GettingBroody

Just arrived in the clinic for my ER!!! Eek!!

Almost - good luck today!!!


----------



## bubumaci

Mo :hugs: that was very moving! You will be fine :hug:
Getting ... fingers crossed for you!! I am sure that you will have great news for us, the next time you post on here.
Dr - I think that only goes to show how very narrow minded people can be (and how cruel)! I mean, there is no question about it, I have felt a little miffed and have thought, why does it seem to be working for everyone else and not for me - but that doesn't stop me being absolutely thrilled to bits for each person and each and every :bfp: on here! And I agree - it is so much better getting information and hearing about experiences, than people just guessing :hugs:

Just a quick question - does anyone think that I am wrong rushing into the next round of treatment? My quarter ends get quite stressful and I have a lot of work (but my boss - who is in Paris - is really understanding about my treatment and knows I get my work done) - once we get started, ER and ET will be bang in our Quarter End. But somehow for me, every time we don't try feels like time wasted. And that makes me feel really crappy... So far, I am on top of the work and have already prepared the two reports for deals that are in, so I am confident that even if I am out for two days, that my work won't suffer. (My last ER + the fresh transfer were during the last quarter close, just much earlier on)..


----------



## Jenn76

bubumaci said:


> Mo :hugs: that was very moving! You will be fine :hug:
> Getting ... fingers crossed for you!! I am sure that you will have great news for us, the next time you post on here.
> Dr - I think that only goes to show how very narrow minded people can be (and how cruel)! I mean, there is no question about it, I have felt a little miffed and have thought, why does it seem to be working for everyone else and not for me - but that doesn't stop me being absolutely thrilled to bits for each person and each and every :bfp: on here! And I agree - it is so much better getting information and hearing about experiences, than people just guessing :hugs:
> 
> Just a quick question - does anyone think that I am wrong rushing into the next round of treatment? My quarter ends get quite stressful and I have a lot of work (but my boss - who is in Paris - is really understanding about my treatment and knows I get my work done) - once we get started, ER and ET will be bang in our Quarter End. But somehow for me, every time we don't try feels like time wasted. And that makes me feel really crappy... So far, I am on top of the work and have already prepared the two reports for deals that are in, so I am confident that even if I am out for two days, that my work won't suffer. (My last ER + the fresh transfer were during the last quarter close, just much earlier on)..

Bubu, my biggest regret is waiting so long to start TTC. I figured it would be easy when I tried and took exactly 3 years to get my BFP. Now I am 36 and I felt this could be my last chance. I wouldn't waste time because of work. I only took 1 day off for my retrieval and the transfer I took one hour. I think your boss will understand.


----------



## Jenn76

Broody and Almost: Good Luck today!


----------



## bubumaci

Thanks Jenn!
That is exactly how I feel! I am 37. We starting TTC right after we got married in October 2 years ago and fairly soon, I was certain that something was not right. I got tested in May last year and begged DH to get tested (which he dragged out until August) ... we couldn't get an appointment with the clinic until mid-October (so 1 year after we were trying) and it took until May for them to find a way to get sperm from DH for ICSI. I have been raring to go ever since we have found a way and get really wound up about every moment wasted (DH postponing an SA by a week etc. etc. when I want to get the earliest appointment possible).
Now that we know there is a way, I just feel frustrated by any delays ... and it is now already two years and I feel the time slipping through my fingers (I know, there is still time and it is irrational, but it is how I feel and I get all panicky).
My boss does understand and he has been very supportive (during the summer months, I have even taken a couple of days after transfer, so I can relax a bit - not having had any breaks this year). I am just concerned because I am putting myself under additional stress (which is high enough at quarter end anyway, without missing extra days) and after my last ER, I was really sore for a week and struggled with sitting for long periods...

Thank you for confirming that you feel the same way I do... :)


----------



## MoBaby

bubu i think you should do what feels best for you. i went straight into round 2 after failed 1. i would have done this round straight away also but my body had other plans. its so nice you have such an understanding boss!


----------



## bubumaci

Thanks MoBaby!
My DH has his concerns... the reason they were able to find and freeze sperm in May was because he took Tamoxifen for 7 weeks (at least that is the conclusion). When we did ICSI in June, he had taken the tablets for about 2 weeks and they were able to use a fresh sample (they found 200 K sperm) and didn't have to thaw the sperm.
Now he is saying, that taking the tablets for 2 weeks probably won't help the sperm production, since fresh sperm would be better than frozen (.... although there is never a guarantee that the tablets will help) and wouldn't it be better if he took them for 6 weeks and we did the treatment in October... (again : no guarantee that they would use fresh vs. frozen)...

I don't know, but my gut is just saying to go ahead (we will even be flying to Berlin for two days next week, during the treatment, but I have spoken with the airlines and taking the needles / medicine is no problem - just have to figure out how to keep them cooled) ... I usually like to trust my instincts.

Does anyone else relate to this feeling of rising panic at the thought of having to postpone / start even later. In my mind I know it is so irrational, but that is how I feel... Does that make sense to anyone?


----------



## jchic

Good luck Almost and Mo! Excited for you!!!!!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Hi girls!
So ER went well this morning. They got 8 eggs which is about what we were expecting (although before this whole process started I'd have been hoping for closer to 15 but it's all about the quality right?!:D) Was very sick after the anaesthetic :sick: but have just woken up now after a good sleep at home and feeling much better. Even managed to have the tea and toast that dh brought me up. Gonna snuggle down with a book now or maybe get some more sleep. Talk to you all later!


----------



## jchic

8 is a good number! Congrats! All fingers crossed for you!


----------



## bubumaci

Ahh - glad you are feeling better now, GB :) And congrats on your 8. Looking forward to your fert report tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## wantbabysoon

never - good to hear from you!

ash - Fingers crossed for your BFP honey!

drsquid - I don't know why some people are so negative... I love to hear from success stories because it gives me confidence in this process and to hear about all symptoms/feelings etc so we don't feel we are the only weirdos! 

Lindsay - yay for your scan tomorrow!! How are you feeling?

MoBaby - ER and ET will be here before you know it... I am praying for a BFP for you!

almost - Good luck!!

gettingbroody - Yay for 8!! Get some rest ... Do you get your fert report tomorrow?

AFM, I am doing ok... Extremely exhausted by the end of the day that I have to go to bed at 9 pm almost everyday... Last night my boobs were so sore and no position was comfortable to sleep. I just keep telling myself .. This will all be worth it once we have our baby in our arms .. I am excited for my scan to find out how many beans we have! My husband feels it's 1 but I can't decide!!


----------



## MoBaby

Yay gettingbroody !!!!!Hope u are feeling better now!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Stinas - Hi!! I go to RMA...both locations in Morristown and Englewood. I also live in Bergen county! Nice to meet you neighbor  


Getting - Hope you feel better soon! 8 is a great number!!!


----------



## Phantom710

Hey everyone! Hope all is well! I've been absent from the board for a few days so I have some catching up to do. Friday I got a message from the Fertility clinic telling me to up my Estrogen injection, and if all goes well on my LAST appointment (before transfer) on Thursday, I'll be starting Progesterone this coming Friday. I can't believe I can say that Transfer is NEXT WEEK. EEk.


----------



## almosthere

yay getting broody GL with healing time!!! 

so i am officially....i can't believe I am saying this...PUPO!!! hehe They put in one grade A blast that was expanded, so right before hatching stage, hope this is good-transfer was not painful at all and happened so fast. I am so excited!!!!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Almost congratulations for being PUPO!! Woohoo!!!

Want I had the exact same feeling last night not getting comfortable because my boons were tender!!! Are you hoping for 1 or 2?? 

Pink xx


----------



## Pink gerbera

Getting broody - 8 is great well done. Lots of rest now. It's def quality not quantity. I only had 9 eggs collected of which 6 fertilised. Xx


----------



## bubumaci

Almost : :hugs: Congrats and that sounds really great, almost hatching :)


----------



## hiccups

Congrats Getting and Almost


----------



## ashknowsbest

Almost - yay for being PUPO!!


----------



## almosthere

thanks ash-hope you get your bfp with your last IUI!! FX!!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

almosthere said:


> yay getting broody GL with healing time!!!
> 
> so i am officially....i can't believe I am saying this...PUPO!!! hehe They put in one grade A blast that was expanded, so right before hatching stage, hope this is good-transfer was not painful at all and happened so fast. I am so excited!!!!



:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: yayyy!!!!!! So excited for you!!!!!


----------



## jchic

Almost - you are PUPO!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

bubumaci said:


> Mo :hugs: that was very moving! You will be fine :hug:
> Getting ... fingers crossed for you!! I am sure that you will have great news for us, the next time you post on here.
> Dr - I think that only goes to show how very narrow minded people can be (and how cruel)! I mean, there is no question about it, I have felt a little miffed and have thought, why does it seem to be working for everyone else and not for me - but that doesn't stop me being absolutely thrilled to bits for each person and each and every :bfp: on here! And I agree - it is so much better getting information and hearing about experiences, than people just guessing :hugs:
> 
> Just a quick question - does anyone think that I am wrong rushing into the next round of treatment? My quarter ends get quite stressful and I have a lot of work (but my boss - who is in Paris - is really understanding about my treatment and knows I get my work done) - once we get started, ER and ET will be bang in our Quarter End. But somehow for me, every time we don't try feels like time wasted. And that makes me feel really crappy... So far, I am on top of the work and have already prepared the two reports for deals that are in, so I am confident that even if I am out for two days, that my work won't suffer. (My last ER + the fresh transfer were during the last quarter close, just much earlier on)..

I don't think its wrong. You have to do what is right for you. If your RE says its ok then go for it! 



GettingBroody said:


> Hi girls!
> So ER went well this morning. They got 8 eggs which is about what we were expecting (although before this whole process started I'd have been hoping for closer to 15 but it's all about the quality right?!:D) Was very sick after the anaesthetic :sick: but have just woken up now after a good sleep at home and feeling much better. Even managed to have the tea and toast that dh brought me up. Gonna snuggle down with a book now or maybe get some more sleep. Talk to you all later!

Yay for 8 eggs!! Cant wait to hear your next report. 



Phantom710 said:


> Hey everyone! Hope all is well! I've been absent from the board for a few days so I have some catching up to do. Friday I got a message from the Fertility clinic telling me to up my Estrogen injection, and if all goes well on my LAST appointment (before transfer) on Thursday, I'll be starting Progesterone this coming Friday. I can't believe I can say that Transfer is NEXT WEEK. EEk.

Good luck Thursday and fx for Friday! 



almosthere said:


> yay getting broody GL with healing time!!!
> 
> so i am officially....i can't believe I am saying this...PUPO!!! hehe They put in one grade A blast that was expanded, so right before hatching stage, hope this is good-transfer was not painful at all and happened so fast. I am so excited!!!!

Yay for being PUPO!! :happydance: What is your OTD?


----------



## jchic

Bubu, I agree with what the ladies have said - you need to do whats right for you - I say go for it!


----------



## almosthere

Go ahead bubu-I also agree-do what you feel is right for you and dh!

and what is OTD??? LOL


----------



## jchic

OTD = offical test date!
Almost - make sure you get plenty of rest, drink TONS of water and put your feet up and relax ;)


----------



## almosthere

Thanks jchic I may take a nap in an hour or so-I just watched weeds with DH-3 episodes so am dizzy getting up after that, but will start drinking more water! My OTD is Friday the 21st, ahhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Yay almost!!!!! :) congrats!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Almost - I love weeds can't wait for the season finale :) so entertaining!!


----------



## jchic

Will you be testing beforehand? I remember I wasnt going to, and then the Saturday of Labor Day weekend I had finished breakfast and told DH that I was having bad cramps and was definitely not pregnant and wanted to prepare myself for the news. I ran upstairs and POAS, and wham! BFP! So DONT get discourage with cramping - its a TOTALLY good thing!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

almosthere said:


> Thanks jchic I may take a nap in an hour or so-I just watched weeds with DH-3 episodes so am dizzy getting up after that, but will start drinking more water! My OTD is Friday the 21st, ahhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm so happy for you sweetie!!! :hugs:


Looking at your dates, and trying to figure out mine....lol....if all goes well (praying) and I go according to the dates that I have....I should have my BFP results two days before my birthday!!! What an awesome birthday it will be!!!!!


----------



## jchic

Prayin - pulling hard for you! RMA is amazing and their care is top notch, so I am really hoping you get your BFP! Trust their success rates, they are some of the best in the country! All of the RMA alumni on here have gotten their BFP so I trust you are next!


----------



## almosthere

ash-dh & i just started so we are on the first season still! LOL but it is a good distraction from all the ivf...I am already going crazy today thinking of my tww being 10 days long OMSGH! LoL

Jchic-I will probably test the day before....I have work next friday and will get the beta results on VM and will have to wait until I get home from work around 6pm to hear it with DH....this wait is going to kill meee!!! I am very very positive though =) I may sneak a test in earlier-I only have 2 internet cheapies on hand...


----------



## almosthere

praying that sounds fantastic!! I love when things like that fall on special dates! a year from today was the day DH and I stopped BCPS and decided to start-so it was very special for my ET!!


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi all 

Sorry I haven't had time to do personals and I'm currently on my phone, not felt great the last day or so, bloated, gassy and today I've been vomiting! :( phoned my clinic and they've said to keep fluids up and call in tomorrow and they'll organise a scan of ovaries 

On the bright side my two embryos that didn't get implanted are perfect and they've been frozen! Yey!


----------



## Stinas

Getting - Yayy good luck with ER!!!! Whooohooo 8 eggies!!

bubumaci - Its all on how you feel....if you feel like jumping back into it, there is nothing wrong with that! At first I wanted to, but then I just got overwhelmed and decided to wait for my next AF to start our FET. My biggest regret was waiting sooo long to go to the doc while TTCing for sooo many months, but then again, never in my life did I think I would get these results. It is what it is. Do what you feel is right for you.
I think that panic is normal for all us IVF ladies. Every day is different, you just never know what it may bring. The smallest thing seems to be able to change dates....its weird, but normal.

Want - I think I would be excited to feel ms lol.....i say that now right? lol When is your scan again? I get sooo excited to see/hear about everyones scan...its like pot luck...one or two...hehe

Prayin - Neighbor!!!! I go to Valley Fertility Center in Paramus. Its super close to my house. 

Phantom - ahhhhh super exciting!!!!! Are your surrogate parents(i dk what the proper name for them is called) excited?! I just want to hug you for doing what you are doing! :hugs: Its sooo nice to know that there are such wonderful people out there, you just dont see it often enough. I thought i just needed to say it again! :flower:

Amost - Yay for PUPO!!!!! :happydance:

Likklegemz - Yay for 2 :cold: :happydance:


----------



## wantbabysoon

Stinas said:


> Getting - Yayy good luck with ER!!!! Whooohooo 8 eggies!!
> 
> bubumaci - Its all on how you feel....if you feel like jumping back into it, there is nothing wrong with that! At first I wanted to, but then I just got overwhelmed and decided to wait for my next AF to start our FET. My biggest regret was waiting sooo long to go to the doc while TTCing for sooo many months, but then again, never in my life did I think I would get these results. It is what it is. Do what you feel is right for you.
> I think that panic is normal for all us IVF ladies. Every day is different, you just never know what it may bring. The smallest thing seems to be able to change dates....its weird, but normal.
> 
> Want - I think I would be excited to feel ms lol.....i say that now right? lol When is your scan again? I get sooo excited to see/hear about everyones scan...its like pot luck...one or two...hehe
> 
> Prayin - Neighbor!!!! I go to Valley Fertility Center in Paramus. Its super close to my house.
> 
> Phantom - ahhhhh super exciting!!!!! Are your surrogate parents(i dk what the proper name for them is called) excited?! I just want to hug you for doing what you are doing! :hugs: Its sooo nice to know that there are such wonderful people out there, you just dont see it often enough. I thought i just needed to say it again! :flower:
> 
> Amost - Yay for PUPO!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Likklegemz - Yay for 2 :cold: :happydance:


My scan is next Monday!


----------



## Jenn76

bubumaci said:


> Thanks Jenn!
> That is exactly how I feel! I am 37. We starting TTC right after we got married in October 2 years ago and fairly soon, I was certain that something was not right. I got tested in May last year and begged DH to get tested (which he dragged out until August) ... we couldn't get an appointment with the clinic until mid-October (so 1 year after we were trying) and it took until May for them to find a way to get sperm from DH for ICSI. I have been raring to go ever since we have found a way and get really wound up about every moment wasted (DH postponing an SA by a week etc. etc. when I want to get the earliest appointment possible).
> Now that we know there is a way, I just feel frustrated by any delays ... and it is now already two years and I feel the time slipping through my fingers (I know, there is still time and it is irrational, but it is how I feel and I get all panicky).
> My boss does understand and he has been very supportive (during the summer months, I have even taken a couple of days after transfer, so I can relax a bit - not having had any breaks this year). I am just concerned because I am putting myself under additional stress (which is high enough at quarter end anyway, without missing extra days) and after my last ER, I was really sore for a week and struggled with sitting for long periods...
> 
> Thank you for confirming that you feel the same way I do... :)

Wow your journey sounds remarkably like mine. I got tested three years ago and I was good, DH delayed and delayed his testing and after months of me nagging him he finally got tested. My Dr wouldn't refer us until 1 year of trying and at that point I lost my job. So add on two more years because I had to secure a job and I didn't want to go off on Mat leave my first year. All those delays stressed me so much. Then I had to wait 5 months for an MRI so the stress just kept mounting. I fought hard to start on the cycle that I did, I just knew I had to start. My RE wasn't totally convinced but I went for it and did it. The week of my ER and ET I was acting for my boss that was on Vacation, so I had a ton of work on my plate and I made it through. The two days after ER was horrible but I hobbled through. Us ladies always find the strength when we need it. 

Honestly the only factor that I think you should be considering is the meds for your DH. If that could improve your chances then maybe you should wait. But you had success last time with two weeks right so it's tough. When it comes to work I wouldn't delay. It sucks when your time clock is ticking, but family first.

Good Luck in making your decision, I know you will do the right thing and whatever you choose to do will bring you closer to your BFP. :hugs:



GettingBroody said:


> Hi girls!
> So ER went well this morning. They got 8 eggs which is about what we were expecting (although before this whole process started I'd have been hoping for closer to 15 but it's all about the quality right?!:D) Was very sick after the anaesthetic :sick: but have just woken up now after a good sleep at home and feeling much better. Even managed to have the tea and toast that dh brought me up. Gonna snuggle down with a book now or maybe get some more sleep. Talk to you all later!

:happydance: Congrats! Eight is great! FX for a good report tomorrow.



wantbabysoon said:


> never - good to hear from you!
> 
> ash - Fingers crossed for your BFP honey!
> 
> drsquid - I don't know why some people are so negative... I love to hear from success stories because it gives me confidence in this process and to hear about all symptoms/feelings etc so we don't feel we are the only weirdos!
> 
> Lindsay - yay for your scan tomorrow!! How are you feeling?
> 
> MoBaby - ER and ET will be here before you know it... I am praying for a BFP for you!
> 
> almost - Good luck!!
> 
> gettingbroody - Yay for 8!! Get some rest ... Do you get your fert report tomorrow?
> 
> AFM, I am doing ok... Extremely exhausted by the end of the day that I have to go to bed at 9 pm almost everyday... Last night my boobs were so sore and no position was comfortable to sleep. I just keep telling myself .. This will all be worth it once we have our baby in our arms .. I am excited for my scan to find out how many beans we have! My husband feels it's 1 but I can't decide!!

I'm excited for your scan too! My hubby said one too but I guessed two. I'm always right. LOL! Have you been having weird dreams ? I have been and it wakes me up and adds to the exhaustion. I can't get comfortable either. All worth it though. 



Phantom710 said:


> Hey everyone! Hope all is well! I've been absent from the board for a few days so I have some catching up to do. Friday I got a message from the Fertility clinic telling me to up my Estrogen injection, and if all goes well on my LAST appointment (before transfer) on Thursday, I'll be starting Progesterone this coming Friday. I can't believe I can say that Transfer is NEXT WEEK. EEk.

Good Luck.



almosthere said:


> yay getting broody GL with healing time!!!
> 
> so i am officially....i can't believe I am saying this...PUPO!!! hehe They put in one grade A blast that was expanded, so right before hatching stage, hope this is good-transfer was not painful at all and happened so fast. I am so excited!!!!

:happydance: Congrats! One of mine was expanded too and it took so hopefully the sames happens for you. :dust:



Likklegemz said:


> Hi all
> 
> Sorry I haven't had time to do personals and I'm currently on my phone, not felt great the last day or so, bloated, gassy and today I've been vomiting! :( phoned my clinic and they've said to keep fluids up and call in tomorrow and they'll organise a scan of ovaries
> 
> On the bright side my two embryos that didn't get implanted are perfect and they've been frozen! Yey!

Sorry you aren't feeling good. Glad to hear your embabies are safe and sound In winter wonderland.


----------



## almosthere

yay jenn that makes me feel much better!

dh flipped at me for a dumb reason and I balled and got all tense and stressed for a good 20/30 minutes....could this be bad and reduce my chances of implantation since today was my transfer? I am a little crampy now from crying so hard =(


----------



## MrsC8776

almosthere said:


> Thanks jchic I may take a nap in an hour or so-I just watched weeds with DH-3 episodes so am dizzy getting up after that, but will start drinking more water! My OTD is Friday the 21st, ahhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!

Fx for you! 



Likklegemz said:


> Hi all
> 
> Sorry I haven't had time to do personals and I'm currently on my phone, not felt great the last day or so, bloated, gassy and today I've been vomiting! :( phoned my clinic and they've said to keep fluids up and call in tomorrow and they'll organise a scan of ovaries
> 
> On the bright side my two embryos that didn't get implanted are perfect and they've been frozen! Yey!

Sorry to hear you aren't feeling well. I hope that fades and the scan goes well. Good news about the 2 embies! 



almosthere said:


> yay jenn that makes me feel much better!
> 
> dh flipped at me for a dumb reason and I balled and got all tense and stressed for a good 20/30 minutes....could this be bad and reduce my chances of implantation since today was my transfer? I am a little crampy now from crying so hard =(

:hugs: Try not to worry about it. Honestly my 2ww was the most stressful 2 weeks in years and I was a mess. DH and I got in to a few arguments during that time as well. Everything will be fine. I hope things get better and your cramping stops. :flower:


----------



## almosthere

oh no sorry you fought too-i think he is just stressed and got ticked off easy-I am glad to hear your stress did not stop you from getting preg-I am just such a worrier but am thinking: "positive positive positive!!!!"


----------



## almosthere

want--do you want to see 1 or 2 on your scan??? soo exciting!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

almosthere said:


> oh no sorry you fought too-i think he is just stressed and got ticked off easy-I am glad to hear your stress did not stop you from getting preg-I am just such a worrier but am thinking: "positive positive positive!!!!"

I was worried as well. I think the stress just gets to all of us during the ttc process. Just try to get some rest and let your little embie snuggle in.


----------



## almosthere

I wish I could stay in but I have to go to the library and then to a bar to say my goodbyes to a friend heading off to Europe for a year and a half and I can't possibly miss that! I did nap for 1.5 hours so that must have given some nice snuggle time for my emby!!


----------



## Lindsay18

6 pages since I posted!!! I had to take notes to remember everything I read hahaha!!

Almost- yay, girl!!! You're PUPO!!! Xoxo!!! So excited for the 21st now for you! I didn't test beforehand mainly because I wanted it to be official, but I was the odd man out on here for that lol. Everyone else tests haha. I would NOT worry about getting upset affecting implantation. And don't feel alone in arguments with DH! Been there many times in this journey. 

Prayin- fingers crossed for your BFP ASAP!!! So pulling for you!!

Stinas- hey!! I feel like I'm waiting for your AF as much as you haha!

Getting- congrats on a very successful ER today! 8 is great! Definitely not something to be disappointed about!!

Bubu- I would feel the exact same way that you do wanting to start right away as well. And it definitely helps that your boss is so supportive. That's just wonderful!!

Want- I'm feeling pretty good. Been a little short tempered and emotional lately. Still crampy and sore boobs. But I feel good! I'm ao excited for my scan tomorrow!!! Can't wait to see the difference between the 1st and 2nd u/s pictures and I'm REALLY hoping to hear the heartbeat as well as see it!!! I'm so excited for yours next Monday!!! How are you feeling?!!

Phantom- best of luck with your transfer next week!!! How wonderful!!

Jchic- just saying hi, girl!!! So psyched for your scan Thursday!!! Can't wait to see your pic!!!

I'm sorry if I missed anyone- it does NOT mean I'm not thinking of you!!
AFM- I'm feeling pretty good!! Stomach is feeling more solid than bloated the past day or so. Boobs are sore, emotional, and still cramping off and on. Very excited for my scan tomorrow. I will definitely post an updated picture!!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Jenn76 said:


> bubumaci said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Jenn!
> That is exactly how I feel! I am 37. We starting TTC right after we got married in October 2 years ago and fairly soon, I was certain that something was not right. I got tested in May last year and begged DH to get tested (which he dragged out until August) ... we couldn't get an appointment with the clinic until mid-October (so 1 year after we were trying) and it took until May for them to find a way to get sperm from DH for ICSI. I have been raring to go ever since we have found a way and get really wound up about every moment wasted (DH postponing an SA by a week etc. etc. when I want to get the earliest appointment possible).
> Now that we know there is a way, I just feel frustrated by any delays ... and it is now already two years and I feel the time slipping through my fingers (I know, there is still time and it is irrational, but it is how I feel and I get all panicky).
> My boss does understand and he has been very supportive (during the summer months, I have even taken a couple of days after transfer, so I can relax a bit - not having had any breaks this year). I am just concerned because I am putting myself under additional stress (which is high enough at quarter end anyway, without missing extra days) and after my last ER, I was really sore for a week and struggled with sitting for long periods...
> 
> Thank you for confirming that you feel the same way I do... :)
> 
> Wow your journey sounds remarkably like mine. I got tested three years ago and I was good, DH delayed and delayed his testing and after months of me nagging him he finally got tested. My Dr wouldn't refer us until 1 year of trying and at that point I lost my job. So add on two more years because I had to secure a job and I didn't want to go off on Mat leave my first year. All those delays stressed me so much. Then I had to wait 5 months for an MRI so the stress just kept mounting. I fought hard to start on the cycle that I did, I just knew I had to start. My RE wasn't totally convinced but I went for it and did it. The week of my ER and ET I was acting for my boss that was on Vacation, so I had a ton of work on my plate and I made it through. The two days after ER was horrible but I hobbled through. Us ladies always find the strength when we need it.
> 
> Honestly the only factor that I think you should be considering is the meds for your DH. If that could improve your chances then maybe you should wait. But you had success last time with two weeks right so it's tough. When it comes to work I wouldn't delay. It sucks when your time clock is ticking, but family first.
> 
> Good Luck in making your decision, I know you will do the right thing and whatever you choose to do will bring you closer to your BFP. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> GettingBroody said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls!
> So ER went well this morning. They got 8 eggs which is about what we were expecting (although before this whole process started I'd have been hoping for closer to 15 but it's all about the quality right?!:D) Was very sick after the anaesthetic :sick: but have just woken up now after a good sleep at home and feeling much better. Even managed to have the tea and toast that dh brought me up. Gonna snuggle down with a book now or maybe get some more sleep. Talk to you all later!Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance: Congrats! Eight is great! FX for a good report tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> wantbabysoon said:
> 
> 
> never - good to hear from you!
> 
> ash - Fingers crossed for your BFP honey!
> 
> drsquid - I don't know why some people are so negative... I love to hear from success stories because it gives me confidence in this process and to hear about all symptoms/feelings etc so we don't feel we are the only weirdos!
> 
> Lindsay - yay for your scan tomorrow!! How are you feeling?
> 
> MoBaby - ER and ET will be here before you know it... I am praying for a BFP for you!
> 
> almost - Good luck!!
> 
> gettingbroody - Yay for 8!! Get some rest ... Do you get your fert report tomorrow?
> 
> AFM, I am doing ok... Extremely exhausted by the end of the day that I have to go to bed at 9 pm almost everyday... Last night my boobs were so sore and no position was comfortable to sleep. I just keep telling myself .. This will all be worth it once we have our baby in our arms .. I am excited for my scan to find out how many beans we have! My husband feels it's 1 but I can't decide!!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm excited for your scan too! My hubby said one too but I guessed two. I'm always right. LOL! Have you been having weird dreams ? I have been and it wakes me up and adds to the exhaustion. I can't get comfortable either. All worth it though.
> 
> 
> 
> Phantom710 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone! Hope all is well! I've been absent from the board for a few days so I have some catching up to do. Friday I got a message from the Fertility clinic telling me to up my Estrogen injection, and if all goes well on my LAST appointment (before transfer) on Thursday, I'll be starting Progesterone this coming Friday. I can't believe I can say that Transfer is NEXT WEEK. EEk.Click to expand...
> 
> Good Luck.
> 
> 
> 
> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> yay getting broody GL with healing time!!!
> 
> so i am officially....i can't believe I am saying this...PUPO!!! hehe They put in one grade A blast that was expanded, so right before hatching stage, hope this is good-transfer was not painful at all and happened so fast. I am so excited!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance: Congrats! One of mine was expanded too and it took so hopefully the sames happens for you. :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> Likklegemz said:
> 
> 
> Hi all
> 
> Sorry I haven't had time to do personals and I'm currently on my phone, not felt great the last day or so, bloated, gassy and today I've been vomiting! :( phoned my clinic and they've said to keep fluids up and call in tomorrow and they'll organise a scan of ovaries
> 
> On the bright side my two embryos that didn't get implanted are perfect and they've been frozen! Yey!Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry you aren't feeling good. Glad to hear your embabies are safe and sound In winter wonderland.Click to expand...

Some of my dreams have been so weird that when I wake up I am like where did that come from... I was horse riding one day while pregnant!!!! REALLY??? Where did that come from... haha..


----------



## wantbabysoon

almosthere said:


> yay jenn that makes me feel much better!
> 
> dh flipped at me for a dumb reason and I balled and got all tense and stressed for a good 20/30 minutes....could this be bad and reduce my chances of implantation since today was my transfer? I am a little crampy now from crying so hard =(

Don't worry... Just relax and watch something funny!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

almosthere said:


> want--do you want to see 1 or 2 on your scan??? soo exciting!!!

Honestly, I would be extremely happy with either... I just want them to say that the baby(s) are normal and growing strong!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lindsay18 said:


> 6 pages since I posted!!! I had to take notes to remember everything I read hahaha!!
> 
> Almost- yay, girl!!! You're PUPO!!! Xoxo!!! So excited for the 21st now for you! I didn't test beforehand mainly because I wanted it to be official, but I was the odd man out on here for that lol. Everyone else tests haha. I would NOT worry about getting upset affecting implantation. And don't feel alone in arguments with DH! Been there many times in this journey.
> 
> Prayin- fingers crossed for your BFP ASAP!!! So pulling for you!!
> 
> Stinas- hey!! I feel like I'm waiting for your AF as much as you haha!
> 
> Getting- congrats on a very successful ER today! 8 is great! Definitely not something to be disappointed about!!
> 
> Bubu- I would feel the exact same way that you do wanting to start right away as well. And it definitely helps that your boss is so supportive. That's just wonderful!!
> 
> Want- I'm feeling pretty good. Been a little short tempered and emotional lately. Still crampy and sore boobs. But I feel good! I'm ao excited for my scan tomorrow!!! Can't wait to see the difference between the 1st and 2nd u/s pictures and I'm REALLY hoping to hear the heartbeat as well as see it!!! I'm so excited for yours next Monday!!! How are you feeling?!!
> 
> Phantom- best of luck with your transfer next week!!! How wonderful!!
> 
> Jchic- just saying hi, girl!!! So psyched for your scan Thursday!!! Can't wait to see your pic!!!
> 
> I'm sorry if I missed anyone- it does NOT mean I'm not thinking of you!!
> AFM- I'm feeling pretty good!! Stomach is feeling more solid than bloated the past day or so. Boobs are sore, emotional, and still cramping off and on. Very excited for my scan tomorrow. I will definitely post an updated picture!!!

I am feeling pretty good too.. occasional cramping, sore boobs and constipation but it's all worth it.. Good luck tomorrow!! So excited for you... I wish my clinic would do an early scan..


----------



## Jenn76

almosthere said:


> yay jenn that makes me feel much better!
> 
> dh flipped at me for a dumb reason and I balled and got all tense and stressed for a good 20/30 minutes....could this be bad and reduce my chances of implantation since today was my transfer? I am a little crampy now from crying so hard =(

Don't worry many of us were under stress during the TWW and got our BFP's. Maybe it helps, LOL!


----------



## Lindsay18

Want- Monday will come soon enough!! Can't wait to hear!


----------



## MoBaby

I'm off to bed!! Its around 9pm US eastern time and I have to be up at 430am for my appt at 6am.... ER scheduled to happen at 8am!!!! Only 11 hours away :) I will update as soon as I can tomorrow!! <3


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

MoBaby said:


> I'm off to bed!! Its around 9pm US eastern time and I have to be up at 430am for my appt at 6am.... ER scheduled to happen at 8am!!!! Only 11 hours away :) I will update as soon as I can tomorrow!! <3

So excited for you!!!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

MoBaby said:


> I'm off to bed!! Its around 9pm US eastern time and I have to be up at 430am for my appt at 6am.... ER scheduled to happen at 8am!!!! Only 11 hours away :) I will update as soon as I can tomorrow!! <3

Yay Mo!!! I'll be up at 4:30 too!!! I'll be thinking of you xoxo


----------



## Christie2011

Lots going on in this forum. I'm having trouble keeping track.

Good luck to those going in for ER and ET soon.

YAY! To all those who got their BFP!

So sorry for those still waiting for their BFP. I know some of you have been trying longer than me and I hope you get it soon.

I go in for my ET in the morning. Dr called and said at least half of my embies are still going strong so she recommends only one transfer. She actually said they are beautiful. When I told my sister that she said "Of course, look at our family"!


----------



## drsquid

broody- yay 8

bubu- i know how you feel. once i started... i just wanted to keep going, 

want- when is your scan?

almost- yuy pupo. after all your stims worries... it goes so fast. and just think you get to skip the first several days of your tww =) nope i honestly dont believe stress matters one way or another. there are studies that show stress long term during pregnancy has effects on hormone levels, left handedness etc. but not for implantation

christie- yay for beautiful embies

afm- night shift... wheee.. my girl cat wouldnt let me sleep today. i kept throwing her out then shed cry and scratch the door til i let her back in at which point shed make a ton of noise trying to get into the cabinet (there is paper in there and she likes to get in and make a mess. she knows she isnt allowed in there). so then id throw her out again. got to work early for a nap only to find my badge woulndt work to let meinto the area with the "nap rooms" sigh. got maintenence to let me in. but... they had pizza left in the caf so it is all good. and at 1.15 am (halfway through my shift) ill take a look at the boogers

likkle- hope you feel better,. yay frosties


----------



## bubumaci

Christie - that sounds wonderful! :)

MoBaby - will be thinking of you midday my time :)

Thanks Ladies for all your sound advice. Nice to know that I'm not the only one who gets crazy girl-panic :)

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Pink gerbera

Wow so much goes on here whilst I'm sleeping!!

Just quick as gotta go out to work. 

Good luck Lindsay with the scan can't wait to hear :)

Xx


----------



## GettingBroody

Thanks for all your good wishes girls! :hugs:

MoBaby - good luck with your ER today!! Can't wait to hear how you get on! :D

Almost - congrats on being PUPO!!! :wohoo: Don't worry a bit about your fight with dh, we've all been there! :hugs:

Christie - good luck with ET! :dance: 

Lindsay - happy scanning!! :baby:

Bubu - wasn't up to much replying yesterday but just want to say I'm so sorry this transfer didn't work for you :hugs: I agree with the others - you must go with your gut feeling and try not to think about work deadlines etc. Put yourself first!

DrS - stress during pregnancy can cause left-handedness?!! That's so crazy! :D

To all you pregnant ladies - I know I missed this conversation yesterday but want to add my voice and say I love reading about your progressions!:D You keep me positive that this process does work!:thumbup: I've heard of others being asked to leave different threads once they get their much deserved bfp and it just makes no sense to me! What's the point of supporting eachother through the tough times if we can't share the happy outcomes?!!:wacko:

Afm, it's early morning here. Waiting for nurse to ring with my fert report but no idea what time that'll be.... Could be a long day!:coffee:


----------



## drsquid

https://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sidesh...ngs-mental-health-risks-reward-163753125.html

im at work all night... 30 min til i let myself scan =)


----------



## GettingBroody

Ok, just got the call from the nurse. Of the 8 eggs, 7 were mature but only 3 fertilised normally. Trying not to be down and stay positive but it's hard. She said we are possibly looking at a 3 day transfer now. To be honest I don't mind about that at all but worried about any of them even making it that far...


----------



## Lindsay18

Getting- don't be down! You only need one remember!! I understand as you wanted as many as possible to fertilize, but be positive about those three little embies that will be waiting for you!!! Xoxo

Drs- cant wait to hear!!!

AFM up and getting ready for my second scan! Can't wait to see the progress and hopefully hear the heartbeat!!!


----------



## bubumaci

Getting Broody ... don't let it get you down :hugs: As Linds says - it only takes one :hugs:
Linds - can't wait ... *am so excited for you*

AFM ... bloods taken, meds picked up (went to a different pharmacy this time and have decided to try Utrogest instead of Crinone after the OP this time ... just changing the routine in case that brings us luck :D)... waiting on the :witch: to show her face, so I can start jabbing on day three :) Suddenly, positivity has picked up again :)

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Lindsay18

Bubu- thanks!! So glad you're feeling positive!! I honestly think that truly helps! :)


----------



## bubumaci

Linds, why do you have to get up so early?
Oh - I am actually a very optimistic person, always looking on the bright side of life, so to speak. Just had that downer when our :cold: ran out and it was negative. My friends have said, that they admire my positive attitude to this whole thing... :)

I do believe that being positive helps too :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Same here with the positivity!! It's hard sometimes but I feel necessary:). 
I usually get up at 5 (4:30 today because of my scan). But I am a teacher:) I'd rather get everything done in the morning rather than stay late. I don't technically have to be at school until 7:20 but I get there arou 6:30. However if I leave right away after, I can be home by 2:45 which I love!!! 
My clinic is 2 min from my school which is awesome! So I'll go there before work today:). What about you, what exactly do you do??


----------



## bubumaci

Oh my! DH and I are night owls! It is such a chore / torture to have to get up early ;) He even moans if the alarm has to go off at 7:30 *gg* I think that is an OK time. 
I work as a revenue recognition expert for a French software company. They start work even later than me (this morning I was at my desk at 7:30 - usually I will start around 8 / 8:30 ... during quarter ends, often I work 'till 10 pm or even later!) and at the moment, until our offices move, I am working from home. Which I love - I can fall out of bed later and still start work right away / finish work and I am home to get on with things :) Today, I will probably sign off work around 5 pm (my colleagues in France will work till 7 pm probably).

Clinic is not far from me - when there is no traffic, around 15 mins. But when I go in the morning it's during rush hour, so I plan 40 mins (to get there and to find parking).

What age group do you teach? Even when I was little, I didn't get out of school before 3:30 pm and high school was 5 pm (if I did after school activities, then it was pretty late before I got home and could do homework)...

Besides my "normal" work, during the semester I teach English at the University, Monday evenings from 7 - 9 pm :)


----------



## drsquid

yikes i thought it was bad i generally work 7:30-5 but have to leave by 6:45 or so (actually i likely dont cause im always early but i prefer being early). sometimes i work 9:30-7. an then 4 times a month i work 7 pm-7:30am which is what im doing tonight. boogers are cute. couldnt get a decent pic. wish i was better at scanning and im too lazy to move the gurney over etc so i just do it standing. cant wait for my amnio cause before i decided b had a thick nuchal fold (though i think i was exagerating) and now im worried about an echogenic focus in the heart... sigh. dangers of knowing too much


----------



## Jenn76

MoBaby said:


> I'm off to bed!! Its around 9pm US eastern time and I have to be up at 430am for my appt at 6am.... ER scheduled to happen at 8am!!!! Only 11 hours away :) I will update as soon as I can tomorrow!! <3

Good Luck today.



Christie2011 said:


> Lots going on in this forum. I'm having trouble keeping track.
> 
> Good luck to those going in for ER and ET soon.
> 
> YAY! To all those who got their BFP!
> 
> So sorry for those still waiting for their BFP. I know some of you have been trying longer than me and I hope you get it soon.
> 
> I go in for my ET in the morning. Dr called and said at least half of my embies are still going strong so she recommends only one transfer. She actually said they are beautiful. When I told my sister that she said "Of course, look at our family"!

Yeah Christie! My clinic goes for on transfer too and they have huge success rates with it. I did two because of my age but they both took so one would have worked for me too. Good Luck tomorrow.



GettingBroody said:


> Ok, just got the call from the nurse. Of the 8 eggs, 7 were mature but only 3 fertilised normally. Trying not to be down and stay positive but it's hard. She said we are possibly looking at a 3 day transfer now. To be honest I don't mind about that at all but worried about any of them even making it that far...

Broody I only had three too and they all made it to day five so it can happen. They always say the three day thing but lots make it to 5 day. FX for strong embryos. Grow, grow, grow.



Lindsay18 said:


> Getting- don't be down! You only need one remember!! I understand as you wanted as many as possible to fertilize, but be positive about those three little embies that will be waiting for you!!! Xoxo
> 
> Drs- cant wait to hear!!!
> 
> AFM up and getting ready for my second scan! Can't wait to see the progress and hopefully hear the heartbeat!!!

Yeah! Can't wait to hear! Good Luck!



bubumaci said:


> Getting Broody ... don't let it get you down :hugs: As Linds says - it only takes one :hugs:
> Linds - can't wait ... *am so excited for you*
> 
> AFM ... bloods taken, meds picked up (went to a different pharmacy this time and have decided to try Utrogest instead of Crinone after the OP this time ... just changing the routine in case that brings us luck :D)... waiting on the :witch: to show her face, so I can start jabbing on day three :) Suddenly, positivity has picked up again :)
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Yeah for getting started! Praying for you.



drsquid said:


> yikes i thought it was bad i generally work 7:30-5 but have to leave by 6:45 or so (actually i likely dont cause im always early but i prefer being early). sometimes i work 9:30-7. an then 4 times a month i work 7 pm-7:30am which is what im doing tonight. boogers are cute. couldnt get a decent pic. wish i was better at scanning and im too lazy to move the gurney over etc so i just do it standing. cant wait for my amnio cause before i decided b had a thick nuchal fold (though i think i was exagerating) and now im worried about an echogenic focus in the heart... sigh. dangers of knowing too much

Yeah I learn so much in these forms and knowledge can definitely be bad. Makes you worry more. Don't stress over it and wait for the doctors to determine they are the experts. I think we all manifest things in our heads because we are natural worriers. I was reading a journal where a girl had a pain on her left side at 8 weeks 3 days and it turned out at her next scan it was determined that the baby died at that stage. So now I think every twinge is that happening. Man I just need to stop reading about people's mc's it can help anything. Need to follow Bubu's mentality and remain positive! BTW I have a cat that keeps me awake as well, she bites my fingers if I ignore her. I have to lose her out too, but luckily she doesn't have much of a voice and hasn't figured ou how to scratch doors yet. She is still a kitten.


----------



## Lindsay18

Hey ladies!!! My scan went great!! Baby is 6.5mm and we got to see AND hear the heartbeat!!! It was the most amazing thing I've ever experienced! My DH was crying he was so happy! So excited to go again next Thursday, but so sad to leave my clinic after next week :( Pros and cons lol!!
Here's my newest scan pic!!!
 



Attached Files:







baby 2.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## bubumaci

Yay Linds :) :hugs:

Madamme Squid - please don't worry, I am sure everything is alright (glad to hear they are looking cute :) ) ... laying down would probably have given you a better piccie, right? :)

Got my bloodwork back... they have said everything is OK to start stimming on the third day of period - so ... bring her on, I say :) I find it quite funny, that my HCG in my blood work today is higher than last week Thursday and this week Monday (where it was 1,10 ... today it was 1,80) - does that usually go up when oestrogen is rising together with FH?
:happydance: got my tax return for 2010 today (OK, was a bit late handing it in :D) ... 9.2 KEUR :happydance: ... so that will cover about two treatments... but hey, won't be needing a third, right, since it's going to work this time around :D


----------



## almosthere

so beautiful lindsay!!!!

and yay bubu great news you get to start back up right away!


----------



## almosthere

Getting-like lindsay said-you only need one!!!! Some ladies get no fertilization-that is very disappointing, but you got some yippee!! And a 3dt is better than a 3 day! Congrats on completing your ER!! I thought it was more challenging physically and emotionally than the transfer.


----------



## Lindsay18

Bubu - that's FANTASTIC!!! Nope - you will only need to spend the money one 1. Then use the rest for something special for you!!! xoxo


----------



## drsquid

jen- unfortunately I am a doctor and read these as part of my job. i know it is a non specific finding. just cant help worry about b =)


----------



## bubumaci

What does the echogenic thingy in the heart mean? (or what would it mean). Amnio went fine, didn't it? :hugs:


----------



## jchic

Great scan Linds!

Dr - ahhh the perils of too much knowledge. I am sure all is fine, stay positive!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Lindsay18 said:


> Hey ladies!!! My scan went great!! Baby is 6.5mm and we got to see AND hear the heartbeat!!! It was the most amazing thing I've ever experienced! My DH was crying he was so happy! So excited to go again next Thursday, but so sad to leave my clinic after next week :( Pros and cons lol!!
> Here's my newest scan pic!!!

That is one gorgeous little Bean :hugs: Very happy for you :winkwink:


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lindsay - That is so awesome!! You and DH must be so happy!!


----------



## MoBaby

Hi! Done with collection...... I got.....22 eggies!!!! I will find out tomorrow which is usable and fertilization report. But I'm happy with the amount collected!!! I'm crampy. Doctor also told me that I will spot during pregnancy because the vessels on my cervix are very irritable and I started bleeding when he put the speculum in. So all that bleeding I had was related to that and not my hormonal levels like the nurse said. Im glad he told me now versus when I start spotting and would have freaked out. 

Lindsay that's s beautiful baby!
Bubu: glad you got a decent tax return and will be able to proceed!! Very soo for your next cycle !!


----------



## chellesama

drsquid said:


> jen- unfortunately I am a doctor and read these as part of my job. i know it is a non specific finding. just cant help worry about b =)

A PEOPLE doctor, Doctor Squid! :dohh: 

Bubu, your job sounds complicated. I'm kind of crap with numbers and computers, so I'm in awe. Yay on the refund and on getting started again soon! I know I felt better starting again right after the failed cycle. The two months of waiting between my failed cycle and starting that first donor cycle was ... it just seemed so long!

Broody, I'll keep my fingers crossed for your three to grow like crazy for you. 

Mobaby, they should be getting your eggs about now, right? Tell them to pick up milk, bacon, and the morning paper while they're in there. Good luck to you, lady! (Edited to say, never mind. Cripes, I'll go get the milk and such - you relax! 22 is a LOT and you should rest up!)

Lindsay, cute bean!

I know I'm missing people, I always am, but I know several of you are waiting for fertilization reports or in the tww, and I'm thinking of you even if I can't remember the names when I start posting.


----------



## bubumaci

Mo!!! 22 :) that's fantastic Honey! Dead chuffed for you :) FX'd that you get a good report tomorrow Sweetie :)


----------



## jchic

Bubu - great to hear you will be moving forward!

Mo - 22 eggs? WOW! Congrats! Will you be doing a 3/5/6 day transfer?


----------



## michelle01

Hi Everyone! I have not been around much lately and so much has happened here! Congrats to everyone who has their BFP! Those who are now PUPO! And those stimming and waiting for ET.

I caught a cold, really bad one last week when my son brought it home from pre-school. For some reason, it hit me really hard; I ended up in the ER the other night and have vertigo really bad along with the start of bronchitis. After going through my last cycle of IVF I wonder if my immune system is really what is causing these failures. I have not been this sick in such a long time. I have my consult Monday and I have so many questions. I am not sure if I want to try another cycle this year or wait until January so I can do whatever I need too and build up my immune system. I am just so scared of having another failed cycle.


----------



## drsquid

mo= yay 22 =)

bubu- amnio isnt til the 26th. im going to pay extra to get fish done (you get results in 2 days instead of 2 weeks). yay for getting extra money. 

the echogenic focus can be nothing, or can be a marker for downs. 

linds- yay for baby pics. so exciting


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

MoBaby said:


> Hi! Done with collection...... I got.....22 eggies!!!! I will find out tomorrow which is usable and fertilization report. But I'm happy with the amount collected!!! I'm crampy. Doctor also told me that I will spot during pregnancy because the vessels on my cervix are very irritable and I started bleeding when he put the speculum in. So all that bleeding I had was related to that and not my hormonal levels like the nurse said. Im glad he told me now versus when I start spotting and would have freaked out.
> 
> Lindsay that's s beautiful baby!
> Bubu: glad you got a decent tax return and will be able to proceed!! Very soo for your next cycle !!

MoBaby,

That is a wonderful number! :happydance:


----------



## GettingBroody

Mo - wow!! 22 eggs!! :dance: That's absolutely fantastic! Rest well today, looking forward to your report tomor! :D

Lindsay - great scan pic! So thrilled all is looking good!

Bubu - that's a lot of tax back!! Must be a big relief to know the pressure is off from the financial side! Full steam ahead now!

Michelle - :hi: So sorry you're not well :hugs: Hope you feel better soon, good luck at your consult on Monday. Write all those questions down so they won't go clean out of your head when you get there! :dohh:


----------



## GettingBroody

Hi Prayin! :hi:

How are your embies looking hon? When do you transfer? Sorry if you've said all this before - I can't keep up on here at all at the moment!!!


----------



## bubumaci

Oh, I can't imagine having to wait 2 weeks to hear the results of the Amnio! Glad you have the option of getting a rush on it, Dr :)
I guess it is true - the more you are aware of the "dangers" and the more you know, the more you worry.

Getting - yes ... got seriously overtaxed that year. Have to hand in 2011 still... :) But that won't be as exciting. Probably just a few hundred - but still, anything is good.


----------



## GettingBroody

Bubu - Myself and dh need to go about combining our tax credits... We can backdate it to our wedding 3 years ago but absolutely no idea how much we're likely to get back :shrug: You've kinda inspired me to get a move on with it now!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Good Morning 

I received my call and I go in for ET tomorrow at 6:45....The nurse said I have 5 perfect embies!!! I couldn't help but cry a little....mind you this was during a fire drill at work while I was outside in the parking lot hiding behind the cars trying to talk to her...lol....I have never been so happy to get up at 4:30 in the morning!! Can't wait for tomorrow!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

GettingBroody said:


> Hi Prayin! :hi:
> 
> How are your embies looking hon? When do you transfer? Sorry if you've said all this before - I can't keep up on here at all at the moment!!!

Hi Getting!

I have 5 beautiful embies :happydance: I will be transferring tomorrow. I will need to be there at 6:45 in the morning. Can't wait :yipee:


----------



## jchic

Prayin that is great news! I also cried when I got the call that I had embies for transfer. Best of luck tomorrow! Are you doing the laser accupunture? THey will offer it to you, I did it! Remember to drink LOTS of water when you get home and to just relax. Trust RMA, they have amazing success and you will be officially PUPO as of tomorrow!


----------



## GettingBroody

Yay Prayin!!! That is brilliant news! :happydance:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

jchic said:


> Prayin that is great news! I also cried when I got the call that I had embies for transfer. Best of luck tomorrow! Are you doing the laser acupuncture? THey will offer it to you, I did it! Remember to drink LOTS of water when you get home and to just relax. Trust RMA, they have amazing success and you will be officially PUPO as of tomorrow!

Thank you so much JChic...It's great knowing that I have a bunch of wonderful ladies to lean on with questions and support! You guys have been amazing to me! I'm not too sure about the acupuncture still thinking about it. Did they offer you the HCG Infusion at embryo transfer? I am still trying to figure this one out....Not sure if I will do that one. 

RMA has been amazing with me, and so patient with all my questions.


----------



## jchic

Yes, I was part of that study as well. Not sure if I was part of the control group or the test group, but I did participate in it. They really are PHENOMENAL. I have not 1 bad thing to say about them. The doctors, staff, procedure, success rates, etc. are all top notch. You are in very good hands! Try and relax tonight. They are going to make you drink a TON of water when you get there....they made me empty my bladder a few times half way which was not fun! Thats the only part of the whole process thats uncomfortable is the bladder thing! 
I go in tomorrow for my first scan so I should be there by 6:30!


----------



## bubumaci

Prayin - that's just fabulous news! How exciting - I am sure you will be wide awake... hell - probably not getting any sleep at all :) huge :hugs:

Getting - we did our combined tax return - but because I also do some freelance work, they had some questions on my part. DH got his few hundred a couple of months ago. But I suppose I should get my finger out and prepare 2011 - wouldn't mind getting a bit more money :) :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Mo - 22 retrieved - that is fantastic!!! Such great news.

Michelle- I was thinking about you a lot lately wondering where you were. I'm sorry you were so sick! That stinks!!! Best of luck with your decision of doing another cycle now or in January!

Prayin- YAY!!!!! So excited that you have 5 perfect little ones waiting for you! As far as the laster acupuncture, Jess and I both did it. It is supposed to help with implantation and it was a pretty cool thing. You don't feel anything at all - I felt a little silly actually LOL! But I figured anything to help! The HCG study was offered to me as well, however I was already a part of the chromosome study so I couldn't participate. If I hadn't been part of that study, I would have done the HCG study, however. Whatever you decide will be the best for you!! I can't wait to hear about it tomorrow!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Wow Mo! Great retrieval! FX for good development in the lab.

Prayin' - I'm a RMA patient too, and I also did the laser acupuncture. It's supposed to increase success rates 5-8%. I figure every little bit helps. I'm one week behind Lindsay and 3 days ahead of Jchic. Fx you will be 3 weeks behind me! Good luck!


----------



## MrsC8776

drsquid said:


> https://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sidesh...ngs-mental-health-risks-reward-163753125.html
> 
> im at work all night... 30 min til i let myself scan =)

Interesting article!



GettingBroody said:


> Ok, just got the call from the nurse. Of the 8 eggs, 7 were mature but only 3 fertilised normally. Trying not to be down and stay positive but it's hard. She said we are possibly looking at a 3 day transfer now. To be honest I don't mind about that at all but worried about any of them even making it that far...

3 is great! You will only need one. :thumbup:



bubumaci said:


> Getting Broody ... don't let it get you down :hugs: As Linds says - it only takes one :hugs:
> Linds - can't wait ... *am so excited for you*
> 
> AFM ... bloods taken, meds picked up (went to a different pharmacy this time and have decided to try Utrogest instead of Crinone after the OP this time ... just changing the routine in case that brings us luck :D)... waiting on the :witch: to show her face, so I can start jabbing on day three :) Suddenly, positivity has picked up again :)
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Yay for getting started again soon! 



drsquid said:


> yikes i thought it was bad i generally work 7:30-5 but have to leave by 6:45 or so (actually i likely dont cause im always early but i prefer being early). sometimes i work 9:30-7. an then 4 times a month i work 7 pm-7:30am which is what im doing tonight. boogers are cute. couldnt get a decent pic. wish i was better at scanning and im too lazy to move the gurney over etc so i just do it standing. cant wait for my amnio cause before i decided b had a thick nuchal fold (though i think i was exagerating) and now im worried about an echogenic focus in the heart... sigh. dangers of knowing too much

I hope everything turns out ok with the babies. Happy 15 weeks! 



Lindsay18 said:


> Hey ladies!!! My scan went great!! Baby is 6.5mm and we got to see AND hear the heartbeat!!! It was the most amazing thing I've ever experienced! My DH was crying he was so happy! So excited to go again next Thursday, but so sad to leave my clinic after next week :( Pros and cons lol!!
> Here's my newest scan pic!!!

What a wonderful appointment! I had a hard time leaving my RE as well.



MoBaby said:


> Hi! Done with collection...... I got.....22 eggies!!!! I will find out tomorrow which is usable and fertilization report. But I'm happy with the amount collected!!! I'm crampy. Doctor also told me that I will spot during pregnancy because the vessels on my cervix are very irritable and I started bleeding when he put the speculum in. So all that bleeding I had was related to that and not my hormonal levels like the nurse said. Im glad he told me now versus when I start spotting and would have freaked out.
> 
> Lindsay that's s beautiful baby!
> Bubu: glad you got a decent tax return and will be able to proceed!! Very soo for your next cycle !!

Yay for 22 eggs!! 



michelle01 said:


> Hi Everyone! I have not been around much lately and so much has happened here! Congrats to everyone who has their BFP! Those who are now PUPO! And those stimming and waiting for ET.
> 
> I caught a cold, really bad one last week when my son brought it home from pre-school. For some reason, it hit me really hard; I ended up in the ER the other night and have vertigo really bad along with the start of bronchitis. After going through my last cycle of IVF I wonder if my immune system is really what is causing these failures. I have not been this sick in such a long time. I have my consult Monday and I have so many questions. I am not sure if I want to try another cycle this year or wait until January so I can do whatever I need too and build up my immune system. I am just so scared of having another failed cycle.

So sorry to hear you are not feeling well. I hope that passes.



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Good Morning
> 
> I received my call and I go in for ET tomorrow at 6:45....The nurse said I have 5 perfect embies!!! I couldn't help but cry a little....mind you this was during a fire drill at work while I was outside in the parking lot hiding behind the cars trying to talk to her...lol....I have never been so happy to get up at 4:30 in the morning!! Can't wait for tomorrow!

Exciting news!! Fx for you tomorrow!


----------



## bubumaci

Michelle :hugs: I hope you feel better soon!!!


----------



## jchic

Michelle - I was wondering where you had gone! Ouch! Cant believe you got sick :( Hope you are feeling better and resting up. I do hope you try again - I think it will totally be worth it!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hi Ladies, I just left my suppression ultra sound and am headed back to school. Everything looks good and I start stimming a week from Friday. We are trying the antagonist protocol this time and adding human growth hormones and assisted hatching. They saw 12 follicles for sure this morning (6 on each side) with maybe a couple others in there. Here's hoping one of them is my BFP!! 

I hope you are all doing well. I'm really sorry to not be around much... The beginning of the year has been getting the best of me. I will try to do better now that I'm getting settled back in at school.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Mo baby yey for 22 eggs! Great news!!

Lindsay fab scan!!

Xx


----------



## Lindsay18

BOMO- sounds great!!! So funny how so many of us are teachers LOL. I know the feeling of this school year taking a little while to become "comfortable". Excited for you that you are starting stims so soon!!!


----------



## hiccups

:wave:Hi ladies!!!!!!

How is everyone doing???? Just came back from 2nd E2 appt. thinks are surely moving along. 

As time passes I can't help but get all emotional and exited for everyone's progress. 

By the way does anyone know what your E2 level has to be for retrieval????any feedback is appreciated.....

thanks:flower:


----------



## bubumaci

Hi Hiccups :wave:
I don't know what level it has to be for retrieval - I can tell you that mine was 1763 the day they told me to trigger ... It had risen in four days from 355 to 1763. Originally, they wanted me to trigger the next evening, but when my bloodwork came back, they said "trigger tonight"...


----------



## hiccups

bubumaci said:


> Hi Hiccups :wave:
> I don't know what level it has to be for retrieval - I can tell you that mine was 1763 the day they told me to trigger ... It had risen in four days from 355 to 1763. Originally, they wanted me to trigger the next evening, but when my bloodwork came back, they said "trigger tonight"...

Thanks, I'm in Texas and the first day they told me my E2 was at 20, then on Monday it was at 70, and today it is at 172. My ovaries feel swollen. I have to wear a uniform at work with my shirts tucked in and I've had to unbuckle my button and loosen up my belt....lol


----------



## hiccups

Lindsay your pic is sooo cute

Michelle get well soon

GettingBroody it only takes 1 GL

Mobaby yay for 22 eggs

Dr Squid interesting article, see thats why we love ya here =)

Praying GL tomorrow


----------



## MoBaby

hiccups im not sure of my exact e2 b/c they dont call with an update or tell you at retrieval but i imagine mine was proobably 2000-2500 on trigger day. youe e2 sounds like its rising nicely!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Michelle - I was thinking about you a few days ago... Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## hiccups

thanks MoBaby sooo nervous can't wait for ER. 

and I agree with your sig line "Grow babies....Grow"


----------



## MoBaby

GettingBroody said:


> Ok, just got the call from the nurse. Of the 8 eggs, 7 were mature but only 3 fertilised normally. Trying not to be down and stay positive but it's hard. She said we are possibly looking at a 3 day transfer now. To be honest I don't mind about that at all but worried about any of them even making it that far...

hey girl!! dont worry!!! they will grow!!!! ive seen so much success lately with only a couple of embryos!! the ultrasound girl at my clinic told me a story of a woman who had only 1 egg retrieved and she ended up with twins!!! so its true it only takes 1!!! im excited for you!! you will be pupo in 2 days!! will you use all 3?? i really want 3 put back but I cant carry triplets so it would be dangerous for me to put back more than 2. GL!


----------



## Christie2011

Transfer went well today. I had 7 strong embryos this morning. 1 was transferred, 6 were frozen and the rest of my 20 they are going to watch over the next 2 days to see if they get to the stage they can freeze them at. My clinic also gave me the first picture of my baby. They put a blue bear on the card with the picture which makes me wonder if they are trying to tell me something :)
 



Attached Files:







embie 9 12 2012.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Lindsay18

Christie- thats fantastic!!! Congratulations on being PUPO!!! Maybe they are trying to tell you something :). When is your official test date?!!


----------



## Christie2011

Lindsay18 said:


> Christie- thats fantastic!!! Congratulations on being PUPO!!! Maybe they are trying to tell you something :). When is your official test date?!!

OTD is 9/25. Doctor says once I reach that date I should be out of the woods for OHSS. I guess since I had so many I'm still at risk, though most of the bloating has gone down. I did see some follicles today during the transfer, so I know my ovaries haven't completely gone back to normal.


----------



## Lindsay18

Mine JUST returned to slightly above normal as of today and I am almost 7 weeks pregnant lol. So I know how you feel :). I was really good with drinking the Gatorade and water and eating salty foods. I'm glad it stayed away!! I hope the same for you!!!


----------



## MoBaby

christie that embryo looks perfect!!!! Im glad you got 6 frosties!!!!! :) FX for you!!!!!


----------



## almosthere

yay congrats on being PUPO christie-and can they tell the sex based on the blast?! omgsh! LOL & I also got a photo but it is super tiny and not the best image :/ I feel the same I hope if I am preggo I know before my beta based on symptoms!!


----------



## almosthere

yay mo and praying!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Almost- they can only tell the sex if chromosome testing is done. Isn't that crazy though!!! I had the chromosome testing done so they know the sex of all 10 of mine (the 2 transferred and the 8 frozen) but I wouldn't let them tell me hahaha.


----------



## Jenn76

Lindsay: Great scan, so jealous you get to see your bean so often. I went in at 8 weeks and my stupid doctor said it was to early to hear a heartbeat so she wouldn't even try. She just pointed it out on the screen. Glad to hear your bean is doing so well. 

Bubu: I love your positivity! Sweet that you are covered for two more rounds but I agree you won 't need it. The excess can go towards all the baby stuff you will need.

DrSquid: Oh sorry I just thought you were a lab tech, of course you name says otherwise. My bad! I hope all is good. 

Mobaby: Congrats on 22 that is crazy fantastic! So great that your doctor warned you on the spotting. Now I haven't had any spotting but I usually bleed fom the speculum during a pap so I wonder if I could be in a similar boat too. Good to know, I will ask my doctor.

Michelle: Sorry to hear you have been sick. I hope you get all your answers at you appointment and get started again soon. :hugs:

Praying: :happydance: yeah for perfect embabies! Good luck tomorrow! 

Jess: Can't wait to hear about your scan, good luck!

MrsC: Your scan is finally coming up, good luck on Friday. Can't wait to hear about it.

Bomo: Great news, sounds like you are on your way to your BFP! I'm so excited for you!

Lily: My E2 was around 3000 on trigger day. 

Christie: Beautiful embryo! Hmmmm I wonder if it is a boy will be interesting to see. Congrats on being PUPO! Great to hear you have 6 frosties and more contenders that is fantastic. My ovaries were still huge at my 8 week scan.


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn- really?!! Did they do an internal ultrasound??


----------



## Lindsay18

Jess- so excited for you tomorrow. I can't wait to see if it's one or two!!


----------



## almosthere

OMGSH is the chromosome testing done to narrow out defects? I had that too-now I wish I asked themmm!!! LOL!!! I wonder if they have it in their notes and if it sticks they could tell me that would be quite the perk!!! hahaha


----------



## almosthere

Jess-I am also super excited to hear about your scan tomorrow!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Almost- yes. They test to see if there are any chromosome issues. I was part of a study that paid for the chromosome testing for me and they transferred the 2 healthiest. They should definitely be able to tell you! They didn't ask if you wanted to know??


----------



## almosthere

No! They asked if I had any questions but I was not aware about the knowledge of the sex-I would not want to choose anyhow if I could between two!


----------



## Lindsay18

I mean I can only speak for my clinic but I would ask if you want to know for sure:) we aren't going to find out:)


----------



## ashknowsbest

My sister in law posted this on facebook, I thought it was interesting so I'm sharing with all of you ladies :)

https://www.consumerreports.org/cro/2012/05/what-to-reject-when-you-re-expecting/index.htm


----------



## MoBaby

Thank you!


----------



## Lindsay18

Ash- just read the whole thing. Super interesting!!!


----------



## almosthere

thanks ash-when is your OTD again??? I have a good feeling about this cycle for you!!


----------



## MrsC8776

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Hi Ladies, I just left my suppression ultra sound and am headed back to school. Everything looks good and I start stimming a week from Friday. We are trying the antagonist protocol this time and adding human growth hormones and assisted hatching. They saw 12 follicles for sure this morning (6 on each side) with maybe a couple others in there. Here's hoping one of them is my BFP!!
> 
> I hope you are all doing well. I'm really sorry to not be around much... The beginning of the year has been getting the best of me. I will try to do better now that I'm getting settled back in at school.

Yay for getting started soon!!



Christie2011 said:


> Transfer went well today. I had 7 strong embryos this morning. 1 was transferred, 6 were frozen and the rest of my 20 they are going to watch over the next 2 days to see if they get to the stage they can freeze them at. My clinic also gave me the first picture of my baby. They put a blue bear on the card with the picture which makes me wonder if they are trying to tell me something :)

Congrats on being PUPO!!

EDIT~ 

PRAYIN~ good luck tomorrow! 

Phantom~ I hope the scan goes well!


----------



## Stinas

Lindsay - LOL I cant wait for AF to come too! awwww your peanut is superr cuteeee!!!!! How exciting!

Christie - Yay for being PUPO!!!!

DrSquid - Love your scans!!

GettingBroody - Dont be down!! 3 is great! 

bubumaci - Glad you are on track!!! :happydance: We need all the positivity we can get, it does help!

MoBaby - :happydance: Im sooo excited for you!!!

michelle - I hope you feel better soon!! :hugs:

Prayin - Good luck!!!!!

BabyOnMyOwn - FX this is your cycle!


----------



## ashknowsbest

My OTD is Monday ... and I'm really thinking about staying strong and not POAS before then but I am a POASaholic so I'm not really sure how that's going to go. We'll see. I'm definitely not POASing until Saturday. I want to be at least 12 DPIUI.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Ash not long to wait! Keep us posted if you do POAS!!


Quick question to the preggers ladies- do you find that some days symptoms are worse than others? I've woken up this morning and my boobs don't hurt as much. Is this something I should worry about??

I'm sure once I see my bean/beans healthy in Monday I'll be fine. Especially when I see the heartbeat and hopefully hear it like you did Lindsay but until then I seem to be a serial worrier!!!

Xx


----------



## GettingBroody

Mo - thanks hon! Because of my age (32) my clinic will only put back one if it's very strong but they will consider 2 if they're a lower grade so we've just gotta wait and see!

Christie - congrats on being PUPO!! And on having so many frosties! I LOVE the photo! Fx'd it'll be the very first page in your baby's photo album!! https://images.zaazu.com/img/digital-camera-animation-animated-camera-smiley-emoticon-000420-small.gif

Lily - you're nearly there!! Won't be long il they're collecting those eggs!

Jchic - good luck today! Can't wait to hear how many are in there!

Lindsay & Jenn - omg! I can't believe it took that long for your follicles to return to normal size!!:wacko:

Ash - not long to go!! Fx'd! :dust:

Prayin - good luck today!! So excited for you!!

Afm, was going to test today just to see those two lines from my trigger and then maybe test out the trigger over the next few days but when I opened my bag of ICs there was only 2 left!! Typical! I haven't poas in months and now that I actually want to I discover I've used them all up!! Anyone else trigger with ovitrelle? How long did it take to leave your system?


----------



## Lindsay18

Pink- Jess and I were just talking about that yesterday. Yes!!! The symptoms do come and go day to day or in waves. Some days boobs aren't as sore or cramps aren't as bad. Some days a lot worse. It's weird like that lol!! And yes, trust me I did feel A LOT better when I heard te heartbeat yesterday, but I have a feeling we will all continue to worry until the day we give birth :). And no one is judging us for that on here!!! Lol!


----------



## Jenn76

Lindsay18 said:


> Jenn- really?!! Did they do an internal ultrasound??

Yes they did an internal scan. I know they can hear a heartbeat at 8 weeks and I told her that and she told me don't believe everything you read. :hissy:




Pink gerbera said:


> Ash not long to wait! Keep us posted if you do POAS!!
> 
> 
> Quick question to the preggers ladies- do you find that some days symptoms are worse than others? I've woken up this morning and my boobs don't hurt as much. Is this something I should worry about??
> 
> I'm sure once I see my bean/beans healthy in Monday I'll be fine. Especially when I see the heartbeat and hopefully hear it like you did Lindsay but until then I seem to be a serial worrier!!!
> 
> Xx

My symptoms have been off and on. My boobs really have never hurt, just twinges and they feel fuller and heavier. MS comes and goes, this week has been great. Kind of worried me but then yesterday my pants decided to unbutton themselves. Now I haven't gained any weight, actually lost some weight so I think my bump is growing and I must be balancing it by losing in other areas. I saw my beans one week ago and I will worry until next scan, that's normal.


----------



## Jenn76

ashknowsbest said:


> My sister in law posted this on facebook, I thought it was interesting so I'm sharing with all of you ladies :)
> 
> https://www.consumerreports.org/cro/2012/05/what-to-reject-when-you-re-expecting/index.htm

Very interesting, makes me glad to be a Canadian. I'm guessing our better results are from our better health care coverage. Things like giving birth, ultrasounds, checkups are all covered under our provincial health so no need for insurance. Hospital stays would partially come from insurance, but in most cases we're covered. All the unnecessary things would be the same here, I know C-sections are over used. Thanks for posting.

Good Luck with your testing, can't wait to hear.


----------



## almosthere

yay ash you are SO close stay strong and only test day of your beta!! that is my plan!! lol


----------



## bubumaci

Ash :hugs: ... you can do it :)


----------



## MoBaby

Hey ladies. Fertilization report is in.19 eggs were mature, 4 didn't fertilize (boo), 3 were abnormal and 12 are left! So we have 12 embryos growing now. I hope hope hope those keep going strong! Plan is for Monday but obviously if something changes than we will go Saturday. I was hoping for around 16 but 12 is good. I've never had some that just didn't fertilize with icsi so this is new for me.


----------



## bubumaci

Mo! I think that still sounds great! Shame about the ones that didn't want to, but 12 is still a great number :) Fingers crossed that they are well-behaved and grow nicely.
How are you feeling post-ER? :hugs:


----------



## wantbabysoon

jchic - Good luck with your scan today!


----------



## MoBaby

I feel fine; very minimal discomfort :)


----------



## GettingBroody

Fantastic fert report Mo!!! Congrats!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Morning Everyone!

I got to school early today so I am going to try to catch up with everyone before my kiddos get here and things get crazy!

MrsC, Jenn, and Kelly. . . how are you all feeling these days? Your little ones being nice to you all?

Drs. . . Im sorry I missed you when you were up here! I hope your trip went well and you had fun at the wedding. It must be difficult being able to read everything you see and knowing when to worry.

Lindsay. . . I agree, it is kind of crazy how many of us are teachers! How has the beginning of your year been? Is it even more exhausting than usual with being pregnant? I love your pic by the way! :o)

Bubu- How are you?

MoBaby- Wow, 12 is GREAT!! 

Ash- That was really interesting, thank you for posting! Wait to test. . . thats what I am oing to TRY to do this next cycle. 

Christie Congrats on being PUPO and on all the frosties, thats great!

Jchick Cant wait to hear how your scan goes!

Michelle. . . Are you feeling better?

Prayin. . . good luck today!

Pink and Want. . . how are you guys doing? Feeling ok?

Broody. . . You only need one of those 3!

Almost. . . snuggle in little one!

Hiccups. . . I agree, with this emotional roller coaster I find that I too get very excited for everyone on here. I LOVE seeing all the progress people are making and all the BFPs that have come along. Gives me hope!

I am REALLY sorry if I missed anyone but I need to get to work before I have all my kids in here. :o)

AFM. . . I am just waiting to start. I am hopeful about this cycle. It will be a little harder being back at school this time but thats what subs are for. :o)


----------



## MoBaby

Does anyone know why eggs don't fertilize at all with icsi?? Just weird that 4 just didn't fertilize.


----------



## bubumaci

BOMO :hugs: Doing OK thanks. Still waiting for AF to show her face, so that I can start jabbing on day three... Not quite sure, why she hasn't shown yet. Haven't used Progesterone since Sunday evening, so I would have thought that she'd be here by yesterday actually, latest today... But ... there are still some hours left in the day.

Mo - not really, but if there is something not right with the egg / the sperm, then I guess it won't fertilise. There is no guarantee. Of my 12 mature, 11 fertilised... No idea why that one didn't though :hugs:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi,

I'm home resting  transferred two this morning!!!! One small hiccup because I was tense and he was only able to insert one before sending me out to the bathroom because I had to pee so bad! sorry for the info. The second embryo ended up being sucked back and only released the one.....so after I can back and jumped back on the table he was able to transfer the second  ....Never a dull moment with me as my family would say....lol....I was just a bit worried after if that would lower my chances but I guess I will find out on 9/21... I am crampy though...and thirsty! Enjoy your day my fabulous IVF/IUI family!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Mobaby. . . I don't know any technical reason, but my RE has told me that not all eggs will fertilize even with icsi.

Bubu. . . .it seems to be that half the time we don't want AF to show up then when we do she doesn't when we expect her to! Hopefully she shows up soon so you can get started!


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn - that STINKS!!! I was 6 1/2 weeks and we heard it. My nurse said there is no guarantee that you will HEAR the heartbeat, but definitely see it. I wish you could go sooner, but you will hear it soon enough, girl!! :)

BOMO- School is definitely more tiring now that I'm pregnant LOL! I'm not THAT tired yet, but I feel the difference for sure. Use your subs for your cycle with NO guilt LOL!!! That's what they are there for :)

Mo- I had 18 mature and 14 fertilize. My nurse said it's usually an egg/sperm quality issue and they just don't "go well together" lol. Don't stress. It's very common! So awesome that you have so many!!!

Praying- YAYYYYYY!!!! Your post cracked me up about having to pee because I seriously thought I was going to pee on my doctor during transfer hahaha!!! So exciting that you transferred 2 and I can't wait for 9/21!!! xoxo!!!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Thanks Jenn and Lindsay :) You ladies do cheer me up! Can't wait for Monday!! Waiting for the first scan has been harder than the 2ww for me!! :)

Prayin- yey that's brill news! Lots of resting now so those embies snuggle right in :)

Jess hoping the scan went well xxx


----------



## Lindsay18

Pink - I am so freaking excited for Monday for you!!!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Lindsay18 said:


> Jenn - that STINKS!!! I was 6 1/2 weeks and we heard it. My nurse said there is no guarantee that you will HEAR the heartbeat, but definitely see it. I wish you could go sooner, but you will hear it soon enough, girl!! :)
> 
> BOMO- School is definitely more tiring now that I'm pregnant LOL! I'm not THAT tired yet, but I feel the difference for sure. Use your subs for your cycle with NO guilt LOL!!! That's what they are there for :)
> 
> Mo- I had 18 mature and 14 fertilize. My nurse said it's usually an egg/sperm quality issue and they just don't "go well together" lol. Don't stress. It's very common! So awesome that you have so many!!!
> 
> Praying- YAYYYYYY!!!! Your post cracked me up about having to pee because I seriously thought I was going to pee on my doctor during transfer hahaha!!! So exciting that you transferred 2 and I can't wait for 9/21!!! xoxo!!!



LOL...He was in the middle of his business and I'm like ummmm...I think I have to pee!!! he just stopped...lol...the nurse was giggling and my husband was rolling his eyes...But I am excited as can be!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: xoxoxoxo


----------



## jchic

Hey all,

Prayin - congrats! You are PUPO! Cant wait for your update
Mobaby - some eggs dont fertilize, this is totally normal, dont stress

AFM - went for a scan today and there is one twinkie! They saw a gestational sac that was alittle small, but not by much. No yolk sac or fetal pole yet. Back on Sunday to rescan for the yolk sac as my RE said at 5weeks and 2/3 days, its still too early and we may not see that just yet! Praying all is ok on Sunday.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Question......Do you think it's ok for me to go and watch my son's game tonight at 8? I'm just going to be sitting there....I always go to his baseball games


----------



## Lindsay18

Jess - It will be fine, girl :) Like said, it's probably too early for the yolk sac, but the DID see the gestational sac and we will be having little beans 10 days apart!! xoxo :)


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

jchic said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Prayin - congrats! You are PUPO! Cant wait for your update
> Mobaby - some eggs dont fertilize, this is totally normal, dont stress
> 
> AFM - went for a scan today and there is one twinkie! They saw a gestational sac that was alittle small, but not by much. No yolk sac or fetal pole yet. Back on Sunday to rescan for the yolk sac as my RE said at 5weeks and 2/3 days, its still too early and we may not see that just yet! Praying all is ok on Sunday.

Thanks Jchic!!! yay for the twinkie! I'm most positive that all will be perfect for you on Sunday :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Yay j chic!! My clinic wont do a scan until 7 weeks!

Prayin my Clinic will stick a cath in your bladder. They dont want you getting up to pee at all. Glad you are pupo!! I think it would be okay if you are just sitting tonight. 

I know some of my follicles had grown large from Sunday to Monday (one was 26mm already) so I assume some were over ripe and dh sperm is not great either. But I'll take 12 :) we had 9 last time.


----------



## wantbabysoon

yay jchic!! I know my doctor said 5 weeks is too early so he didn't even set up my scan until I was 7 weeks... Your bean will be just fine.. Keep us posted on Sunday!!

I can't wait for my scan on Monday...


----------



## Pink gerbera

Jess I agree it's very early. I'm not going for my first scan until Monday! I'll be 7 weeks by then. I'm super excited! Waiting for it has been really hard. I can't wait to see if it's 1 or 2. I keep changing my mind. Sometimes I think 1 then I go to 2 then back again! I'll be happy either way as long as everything is ok!

Xxx


----------



## Lindsay18

Want - I can't wait for your scan!!! I am going to be stalking this forum! I have off on Monday, but I am getting up early to check LOL!


----------



## jchic

thanks for the kind words ladies! 

Want and Pink - I cant wait for your scans! I am excited!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Thanks Jess. I can't wait either! I've waiting 3 weeks already but these last few days are going really slow!! Xx


----------



## wantbabysoon

Pink gerbera said:


> Thanks Jess. I can't wait either! I've waiting 3 weeks already but these last few days are going really slow!! Xx

I am completely on board with u!!!! How are you feeling otherwise? Any ms?


----------



## Pink gerbera

Welli don't feel myself all the time if that makes sense. I have felt a little queasy at times but no vomiting! My boobs hurt less this morning and I panicked but yet they're tender again now! Mostly I'm just really tired!! How are you feeling? Any m/s?


----------



## wantbabysoon

Pink gerbera said:


> Welli don't feel myself all the time if that makes sense. I have felt a little queasy at times but no vomiting! My boobs hurt less this morning and I panicked but yet they're tender again now! Mostly I'm just really tired!! How are you feeling? Any m/s?

I feel pretty much the same like you... Queasy and my stomach doesn't feel normal but no vomiting... And oh my god tiredness hits as soon as I get home from work and I am sleeping at 9 pm almost everyday.. unfortunately cannot get a sound sleep!! I just want to see everything is ok on the scan and hopefully that will help me relax. Fingers crossed for both of us on Monday and for jess on Sunday....

Lindsay, you have a scan as well sometime next week, right?


----------



## Pink gerbera

Want we really do feel exactly the same!! So excited for Monday. :). We will feel better when we know everything is ok. How many embryos did you have put back? I can't wait to see if it's 1 or 2!! Xx


----------



## Lindsay18

Want and Pink - Same here! Boobs were sore then went away now back again LOL! No MS yet (thank goodness) - pretty much the same as you!!
Yes, I have another scan next Thursday and then the Thursday after that!!!


----------



## hiccups

Jchic congrats. How many did you have transferred?

GL ladies so many scans coming up....so exited for all of you


----------



## ashknowsbest

Jchic - congrats! 

AFM - I'm 10dpiui today, I've been having cramps here and there and my boobs/nipples are very sore but I'm trying not to look into in too much because these are things that normally happen to me right before AF. I had a huge scare yesterday regarding my dog Rupert, he wasn't acting like himself so we took him to the vet they did an x-ray of his belly because the doctor said his stomach felt not right and it looked like he had two square objects in there, so we took him home, (they wanted to see if he would pass whatever it was) he was acting like his normal crazy self all night which was good. We went this morning for follow up x-rays and they didn't see anything ... totally weird. The doctor said that since they couldn't see anything to take him home, watch him carefully, like his bowel movements and to make sure he was still his normal self and to feed him chicken and rice for about a week ... so I've been so worried with that all night. Happy to know that he is okay. They thought they were going to have to do surgery, but I'm so glad they didn't!


----------



## Lindsay18

Ash - that IS scary. Glad he seems to be ok, though :)


----------



## Pink gerbera

Lindsay you're so lucky to have so many scans!!

Ash that does sound horrible. I hate seeing my poochie in pain. :(

Xx


----------



## Lindsay18

Pink- my insurance covers 4 with a reproductive clinic and we can't be seen at our clinic past 10 weeks. That's why I'm using all 4 before I leave :) So my first after my BFP, then my 2nd 10 days later, then once next week and the week after so I get in my 4 before I leave LOL


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Prayin. . . I had to pee BEFORE They did the transfer last time. I drank the amount of water they told me to, but my badder was too full so they sent me in with a cup with a line drawn on it and told me I could only pee that much. Oiy!! Congrats on being Pupo!!

Jchic. . . yay for one little bean!


----------



## Lindsay18

Bomo- that's EXACTLY what I had to do!!! Peeing only to the line SUCKED!!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Pink gerbera said:


> Want we really do feel exactly the same!! So excited for Monday. :). We will feel better when we know everything is ok. How many embryos did you have put back? I can't wait to see if it's 1 or 2!! Xx

We put back 2 ... I can't wait to find out how many are in there!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lindsay18 said:


> Want and Pink - Same here! Boobs were sore then went away now back again LOL! No MS yet (thank goodness) - pretty much the same as you!!
> Yes, I have another scan next Thursday and then the Thursday after that!!!

Wow you are lucky with the number of scans you get!! I am so jealous... I am glad no MS but sometimes I secretly wish to have it so I can feel pregnant!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Prayin - woohoo!!!! Congrats on being PUPO!!! :yipee:

Ash - that's awful, your poor pup :-( So strange that the objects weren't in the second X-ray. I'm sure you're spoiling him with lots of TLC!!

Jchic - congrats!!! :baby: Good luck on Sunday!

PG ladies - good luck with all the upcoming scans!! There are so many of them I can hardly keep track!!


----------



## Christie2011

MoBaby said:


> Does anyone know why eggs don't fertilize at all with icsi?? Just weird that 4 just didn't fertilize.

It would definitely be interesting to know why. I think some mature eggs could still be not normal, ie. something maybe genetically wrong so it may be nature's way of saying this egg will not be viable even if fertilized. I had 8 that didn't fert.


----------



## drsquid

Prayin- you should totally go to the game. Those embies are gonna stick or they aren't. I know that sounds neg but to me it is pos. it is nothing we do or don't do. I went straight to court after my transfer. No rest. Didn't do the gym but only cause I was in excruciating pain from the pio shots. Live your life!!

Afm- ah weirdness of pregnancy. Learned a new one. Don't sneeze lying on your back. About the most excruciating pain (other than the pio :) ) across the top of my pubic bone. Did that to myself once before when I laughed lying on my back. So weird.


----------



## DaisyQ

Maybe round ligament pain? I have it sometimes when I get up too fast.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Drs. . . ouch, that doesn't sound fun! 

I LOVE seeing your pictures. I always come and and check right away to see if you have put new ones up. . . they make me smile all the time.


----------



## drsquid

Aww thanks. Been a while. Hard to get good pics now. I'm on nightshift tonight so I'll try again at 1:15 am. They don't wiggle as much as they did. Sigh so my sister had said she wasn't looking at pics cause she was "adjusting" to the idea. Talke to my parents tonight and "she is having a hard time with it". Wtf. A) if she wants kids she could do the same thing I am but as far as I know she doesn't. B) she lives at home with my folks, does nothing with her life. She apparently has chronic fatigue but I know plenty of people who "work through" it etc. she sits around an lives like she is retired. Ie singing classes, dance class etc. no job. Sleeps in, naps etc. she is just pissed that some of the attention is going away from her and to real children.


----------



## Jenn76

MoBaby said:


> Hey ladies. Fertilization report is in.19 eggs were mature, 4 didn't fertilize (boo), 3 were abnormal and 12 are left! So we have 12 embryos growing now. I hope hope hope those keep going strong! Plan is for Monday but obviously if something changes than we will go Saturday. I was hoping for around 16 but 12 is good. I've never had some that just didn't fertilize with icsi so this is new for me.

12 is great Mobaby! Congrats! :happydance:



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> MrsC, Jenn, and Kelly. . . how are you all feeling these days? Your little ones being nice to you all?
> 
> AFM. . . I am just waiting to start. I am hopeful about this cycle. It will be a little harder being back at school this time but thats what subs are for. :o)

Hi Bomo, I'm feeling better this week. Thanks for asking. This cycle will be your BFP! Family before work always. So glad that you are starting again. FX for you!



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm home resting  transferred two this morning!!!! One small hiccup because I was tense and he was only able to insert one before sending me out to the bathroom because I had to pee so bad! sorry for the info. The second embryo ended up being sucked back and only released the one.....so after I can back and jumped back on the table he was able to transfer the second  ....Never a dull moment with me as my family would say....lol....I was just a bit worried after if that would lower my chances but I guess I will find out on 9/21... I am crampy though...and thirsty! Enjoy your day my fabulous IVF/IUI family!

Congrats on being PUPO! I had to pee really bad too and they wouldn't let me pee at all. To make it worse the doctor was late and they were pushing the ultrasound wand so hard on my bladder. I totally thought I was going to leak all over him. At the end he said you can rest for five minutes or you are free to go, I jumped up and ran for the bathroom. I'm sure they wouldn't let you up if it would have complicated things.



Pink gerbera said:


> Thanks Jenn and Lindsay :) You ladies do cheer me up! Can't wait for Monday!! Waiting for the first scan has been harder than the 2ww for me!! :)

I know how you feel my first scan was at 8 weeks, such a long wait, I knew it was BFP after 5 days so not nearly as long of a wait. Monday will be exciting. I'm off work so plenty of time to stalk. I'm so excited for you guys.



jchic said:


> AFM - went for a scan today and there is one twinkie! They saw a gestational sac that was alittle small, but not by much. No yolk sac or fetal pole yet. Back on Sunday to rescan for the yolk sac as my RE said at 5weeks and 2/3 days, its still too early and we may not see that just yet! Praying all is ok on Sunday.

Congrats Jess! My clinic doesn't scan until 8 weeks for that reason, they say it is more stress on the parents since it is often to early. I'm sure you will see more next scan. 



ashknowsbest said:


> Jchic - congrats!
> 
> AFM - I'm 10dpiui today, I've been having cramps here and there and my boobs/nipples are very sore but I'm trying not to look into in too much because these are things that normally happen to me right before AF. I had a huge scare yesterday regarding my dog Rupert, he wasn't acting like himself so we took him to the vet they did an x-ray of his belly because the doctor said his stomach felt not right and it looked like he had two square objects in there, so we took him home, (they wanted to see if he would pass whatever it was) he was acting like his normal crazy self all night which was good. We went this morning for follow up x-rays and they didn't see anything ... totally weird. The doctor said that since they couldn't see anything to take him home, watch him carefully, like his bowel movements and to make sure he was still his normal self and to feed him chicken and rice for about a week ... so I've been so worried with that all night. Happy to know that he is okay. They thought they were going to have to do surgery, but I'm so glad they didn't!

Ash so glad puppy is okay. I had a friend that her dog ate rocks and it cost $2000 for surgery. Not great to have right before IVF. My cat got sick during this process and I spent close to $2000 as well trying to save her but it failed. So hard, and very devastating, fur babies are so important to me. Let's hope those signs are not AF. FX!



Lindsay18 said:


> Want and Pink - Same here! Boobs were sore then went away now back again LOL! No MS yet (thank goodness) - pretty much the same as you!!
> Yes, I have another scan next Thursday and then the Thursday after that!!!

I'm so jealous too! I ordered a Doppler on Monday because I want to hear a heartbeat before 12-13 weeks. I'm not sure how hard that will be with twins. It's supposed to be here tomorrow, super excited.



drsquid said:


> Prayin- you should totally go to the game. Those embies are gonna stick or they aren't. I know that sounds neg but to me it is pos. it is nothing we do or don't do. I went straight to court after my transfer. No rest. Didn't do the gym but only cause I was in excruciating pain from the pio shots. Live your life!!
> 
> Afm- ah weirdness of pregnancy. Learned a new one. Don't sneeze lying on your back. About the most excruciating pain (other than the pio :) ) across the top of my pubic bone. Did that to myself once before when I laughed lying on my back. So weird.

I rolled funny and it felt like a Charlie horse in my stomach. Every time I feel a sneeze I worry about it. How are the headaches?


----------



## almosthere

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Prayin. . . I had to pee BEFORE They did the transfer last time. I drank the amount of water they told me to, but my badder was too full so they sent me in with a cup with a line drawn on it and told me I could only pee that much. Oiy!! Congrats on being Pupo!!
> 
> Jchic. . . yay for one little bean!

that happened with my transfer too! LOL except no cup-I had to pee and count to 15/20 lol


----------



## Jenn76

drsquid said:


> Aww thanks. Been a while. Hard to get good pics now. I'm on nightshift tonight so I'll try again at 1:15 am. They don't wiggle as much as they did. Sigh so my sister had said she wasn't looking at pics cause she was "adjusting" to the idea. Talke to my parents tonight and "she is having a hard time with it". Wtf. A) if she wants kids she could do the same thing I am but as far as I know she doesn't. B) she lives at home with my folks, does nothing with her life. She apparently has chronic fatigue but I know plenty of people who "work through" it etc. she sits around an lives like she is retired. Ie singing classes, dance class etc. no job. Sleeps in, naps etc. she is just pissed that some of the attention is going away from her and to real children.

My brother is like that, he is older so everytime I succeeded with stuff he would try and one up me. When I told him I was pregnant he ddn't even congratulate me. He's a loner and will never have kids, my parents baby him to this day. We're not close. She's probably quite jealous of your accomplishments in general.


----------



## almosthere

Mo-12 is fantastic! I had 10 and 8 fert with icsi, so I guess it just happens sometimes!


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn- how exciting!! Let me know if it works!!!

Drs- I am so sorry your sister is being so selfish!!! She shouldn't have to "adjust" to the idea that her sister is happy and came such a long way and worked her butt off to get what she wanted. Unfortunately she does sound like the attention hog and is jealous lol! When no one gives her the attention for being unsupportive she will change her tune! You have PLENTY of ladies on here who WANT to look at your pics:) xoxo


----------



## almosthere

jchic said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Prayin - congrats! You are PUPO! Cant wait for your update
> Mobaby - some eggs dont fertilize, this is totally normal, dont stress
> 
> AFM - went for a scan today and there is one twinkie! They saw a gestational sac that was alittle small, but not by much. No yolk sac or fetal pole yet. Back on Sunday to rescan for the yolk sac as my RE said at 5weeks and 2/3 days, its still too early and we may not see that just yet! Praying all is ok on Sunday.

wahoo-congrats!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

MoBaby said:


> Hey ladies. Fertilization report is in.19 eggs were mature, 4 didn't fertilize (boo), 3 were abnormal and 12 are left! So we have 12 embryos growing now. I hope hope hope those keep going strong! Plan is for Monday but obviously if something changes than we will go Saturday. I was hoping for around 16 but 12 is good. I've never had some that just didn't fertilize with icsi so this is new for me.

Yay for 12 left! I know you wanted all of them but try to be excited about the 12 you have. Soon you will be PUPO! 



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> MrsC, Jenn, and Kelly. . . how are you all feeling these days? Your little ones being nice to you all?
> 
> AFM. . . I am just waiting to start. I am hopeful about this cycle. It will be a little harder being back at school this time but thats what subs are for. :o)

Things are going great for me. I have my 12 week/ NT scan tomorrow. 

I hope this coming cycle won't be to difficult with school. 



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm home resting  transferred two this morning!!!! One small hiccup because I was tense and he was only able to insert one before sending me out to the bathroom because I had to pee so bad! sorry for the info. The second embryo ended up being sucked back and only released the one.....so after I can back and jumped back on the table he was able to transfer the second  ....Never a dull moment with me as my family would say....lol....I was just a bit worried after if that would lower my chances but I guess I will find out on 9/21... I am crampy though...and thirsty! Enjoy your day my fabulous IVF/IUI family!

Congrats on being PUPO!! 



drsquid said:


> Prayin- you should totally go to the game. Those embies are gonna stick or they aren't. I know that sounds neg but to me it is pos. it is nothing we do or don't do. I went straight to court after my transfer. No rest. Didn't do the gym but only cause I was in excruciating pain from the pio shots. Live your life!!
> 
> Afm- ah weirdness of pregnancy. Learned a new one. Don't sneeze lying on your back. About the most excruciating pain (other than the pio :) ) across the top of my pubic bone. Did that to myself once before when I laughed lying on my back. So weird.




drsquid said:


> Aww thanks. Been a while. Hard to get good pics now. I'm on nightshift tonight so I'll try again at 1:15 am. They don't wiggle as much as they did. Sigh so my sister had said she wasn't looking at pics cause she was "adjusting" to the idea. Talke to my parents tonight and "she is having a hard time with it". Wtf. A) if she wants kids she could do the same thing I am but as far as I know she doesn't. B) she lives at home with my folks, does nothing with her life. She apparently has chronic fatigue but I know plenty of people who "work through" it etc. she sits around an lives like she is retired. Ie singing classes, dance class etc. no job. Sleeps in, naps etc. she is just pissed that some of the attention is going away from her and to real children.

Sorry about the pain. That doesn't sound very comfortable. Your sister sounds like she is just wanting some attention. Why some family members just can't be happy for those who get their bfp is beyond me. Don't let her get you down or take away from your excitement in all this.


----------



## drsquid

thanks guys. ill try to get pics tonight. ive been so "selfish" =) if i get to see em im happy. i just hope she isnt making my parents tiptoe around. she has all kinds of rules on how you are to interact with her. oh and she already blames a lot of her "issues" on me because i had a strong personality and thus somehow stunted her or something. whatevs. she is 38. put on your big girl panties and make yourself a life. she has crazy talents im jealous of (creative writer, amazing artist, great at woodworking, crazy music skills etc). but my parents support her so she doesnt DO anything with any of it. and they wont listen to me when i say she is depressed cause there is no point to her life (she tried prozac and it didnt work so clearly she isnt depressed... sigh.. despite the fact that prozac doesnt work very well for many people)


----------



## Stinas

Ash - I sooo hope this is it!!!! Glad Rupert didnt have to do surgery!

Mobaby - 12 is great! :thumbup::happydance: I think if they dont fertilize its because of the egg/sperm...in our situation...its the sperm. Only 3 out of my 10 mature eggs fertilized, we did ICSI too. 

BabyOnMyOwn - When are you going to start? Maybe we can be cycle buddies!(even though I am doing a FET)

PRAYIN4BABIES - YAY for being PUPO!!!!!!! I had to pee like crazy too! The nurse was like wow, you didnt need to drink that much lol Your post cracked me up lol I think going to the game will be ok!

Jchic - Im sure its just a bit early. I bet it was still nice seeing the sac! Cant wait for your next apt! :flower:

Drsquid - lol thats interesting and weird at the same time! Im sorry your sister is having a hard time adjusting. Im sure eventually she will come around, dont let it bother you. Maybe its because your life is more on track than hers? I have seen a lot of parents still baby their adult children...sad to see it, they dont realize it just sets them back in life...instead of it "helping them". 
PS....i LOVE seeing your pics!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Yay MrsC. . . can't wait to see new pics of your little ones!

Drs. . . I'm so sorry your sister is being like that! What a pain! Depression is a funny thing and prozac OFTEN doesn't work. It's too bad your parents and sister don't see that.

Stinas. . . I start stimming next Friday with a possible ER around 9/30. When are you doing your FET?

To add to the conversation about having to pee at ET, the dr has told me not to drink as much water this next cycle because my bladder has been too full the last few times I have drank what they told me too. Guess my jokes that I have a tiny bladder might have been more true than I thought. :o)


----------



## Lulu 07

Hey Ladies!!

I hope everyone is doing well! 

Sorry I went MIA but I've been super busy lately. The landlord is selling the condo that we're in and lots people have been coming to see it. We were supposed to be renewing the lease but instead the owner surprised us by her decision to sell it. We have to find a place to move to but we'll have 45 days to leave after someone buys it. I hate that I have to worry about this while I'm doing IVF! Ughhh!

Well, I triggered last night and my ER is at 9:15 tomorrow morning. I've been having a lot of pain in my ovaries since the trigger and I'm very worried that I could be ovulating on my own. I woke up with this pain this morning and it's been there all day. Have you ladies experienced anything similar? I really hope I'm wrong!

Good luck to everyone with whatever stage you're at. I'm thinking of you all!!


----------



## bubumaci

Hi Lulu :wave:
That sucks, having to look for a new home while also going through all this!
Congrats on triggering ... not long 'till ER now! I am trying to remember how it was, I think I felt quite achey, but it didn't feel like I was ovulating. If you have a lot of follicles, then you are bound to feel achey though. If you are really concerned, then perhaps you should ring the clinic and ask them?

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## Lulu 07

Thanks Bubu! I know, it sucks because all I want to focus on is IVF and taking care of myself during the TWW. Maybe some good will come of it, it might take my mind off of every symptom and I won't get obsessive over IVF. I can't ring the clinic because it's 12 midnight here and I figured even if I was ovulating, they wouldn't be able to do anything about it. I guess I just have to wait for my appointment tomorrow and find out then. I really hope this cycle doesn't go to waste. Thanks for the support! :hugs:


----------



## bubumaci

That's true - just noticed, you are in California :) So funny - I am already up and working on Friday morning and you have yet to go to bed :)
Been working for two hours already in fact (early morning today :) )..
It is probably just the eggs inside the follicles getting ready to be retrieved :)


----------



## Lulu 07

Haha I know! I hate time difference.. I have family in the same country and yet there's a 3 hour time difference. You're in Germany right? I have a brother who lives there and another one that lives in Switzerland.


----------



## GettingBroody

Just got phone call to say we've two embies left. One 8 cell that's exactly where it's supposed to be and one 5 cell that slowed down overnight but might pick up again in the next few hours. So they want us to come in today at 1230. Definitely putting the 8 cell back and they'll decide later about the 5 cell. Big relief they made it today!! Just want to get them (or at least one!) back where they belong now!! Out for a stroll with the dogs now to try and relax myself a bit, then acu, transfer, more acu, collapse and relax for the evening!!! Stomach is still uncomfortable from the retrieval - not too bad furing the day but once evening time comes I'm fit for nothing but the couch and my hot water bottle - that's normal right?!


----------



## chellesama

Broody, go for both! Go for both! :thumbup: Maybe your 5 cell has only slowed down because he/she misses Mommy and is just waiting to get back home. I know that if it has stopped growing entirely by the time you get there that it won't do any good to transfer, but if the opportunity is there, why not?

Lulu, I've never got that far, but I would assume that your pain is just that last growth spurt as your little eggs catch up. I've only, in months and months of research, heard of one person who ovulated before retrieval. She wasn't here, she was at the same clinic another lady was using, and was supposedly an hour late (I'm sure not her own fault) for her appointment.

Drsquid, I've got family members who go in for drama, too. It's rough dealing with it, isn't it? I don't like saying things about someone I've never met, but her drama seems rather mean-spirited. I'm sure she'll get over herself eventually. If nothing else, the chance to be more fun or cool and show you up to your kids should reel her in. The kids won't buy it, but she might be suckered into loving them. 

Bubu, I hope the witch shows up soon. I can't believe I just said that and meant it!

Yay for the scans that have been coming in! It doesn't help much with the worry, but at least you KNOW you have someone to worry about.

Keeping up with who's PUPO and who is about to be PUPO is all that's keeping me cheerful at work, ladies. Extra hours and extra days are taking a toll on my housework and my attitude. But I'm so happy when I hear what's going on here that it lasts for hours while I'm dealing with more work than we have team-members to do.

AFM, it's nearly 4 a.m. and I'm doing laundry, watching ID, and getting kicked. I can't wait until all of you know this feeling; you're going to love it!


----------



## bubumaci

Getting - that is pretty much how I felt (dang, wish I'd thought of the hot water bottle though!!), I would be OK in the morning and during the day, but by the evenings, would be quite swollen and it was uncomfortable sitting / getting up etc.

@ Lulu - yep, I'm in Germany. Where does your brother live? Switzerland is nice too. My best friend moved there at the beginning of the year. Only about 4 hour drive from us here.

@ Dr :lol: ... yep - who normally wishes for AF to get here?! :) And ... I can't imagine what that will feel like, but am sure, I will love it too :)


----------



## drsquid

bubu- im in ca but still up and working =)

broody- good luck today

chelle- thanks. yeah she has "chronic fatigue" which is not helped by my parents allowing her to live like an invalid. she has never had a real job or supported herself. she is 38 yrs old. and yeah i told them that her comments really were upsetting and insulting to me


----------



## bubumaci

Dr - that's right, you have the night shift, don't you :) (... *sing on the night shift*) .. :)

I think it is a two-sided sword, with chronic fatigue. Having had glandular fever chronically (suffered for 1,5 years from fever every day and also the side effects of being exhausted), I know how debilitating it can be. Some have it worse than others and it isn't funny. But feeling sorry for yourself the whole time / not wishing others happiness is of course not the right way to go about things. It is debilitating, some days are better than others ... it is important to figure out where one's limits are, not push yourself over them (because the recovery is then double as tough), but not doing anything at all is also contra-productive.
Dr - what kind of a doctor are you?


----------



## drsquid

im a radiologist


----------



## MoBaby

Good luck gettingbroody!! 

I get a call today about 3dt or 5dt.... Nervous!! Hope my babies are growing!!!


----------



## bubumaci

But whatever her reasons - she shouldn't be allowed to make you feel bad! You have enough going on physically, emotionally, to not have to deal with her issues and I'm sending a big :hug: your way!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

MoBaby said:


> Good luck gettingbroody!!
> 
> I get a call today about 3dt or 5dt.... Nervous!! Hope my babies are growing!!!

Fx for you!!!! :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

mobaby-GL with the call!

getting-grow embies grow! GL with the transfer today, it is a peice of cake!!

afm still no symptoms other than random icky white discahrge from the crinone gel I am sure lol


----------



## bubumaci

Almost - the discharge from the gel is not as icky as the cement-like stuff that comes out once you stop using it! *lol* still getting rid of it (perhaps that's why I still haven't got :witch:) ...

TMI question but - did anyone else have heaps of watery discharge (just flows out, definitely not incontinence) after the transfer? That is the discharge I have been seeing for over a week (despite the cement-like thing thanks to the crinone!).

Oh - for this cycle (once I can start) I have decided to try the Utrogest instead of Crinone. OK so it means inserting 3x2 per day (instead of just once), but I thought Crinone jinxed me :D


----------



## Lindsay18

Bubu - I use suppositories 3x a day also and get a lot of yucky discharge LOL. I can't wait to be done with it!!
Where do you live in Germany? That is where my grandma and mom are from. I have a TON of family members who live in Kappeln!!


----------



## almosthere

yes it is very icky lol...and no watrty flow after transfer from me...I did spot after ER but that is a whole other story lol


----------



## bubumaci

Linds - I live right down the other end (just had to google where Kappeln is :) ) - waaay up north, and we're in Munich :)
Yes - I found the Crinone much simpler (did it right before going to bed) - but feel that I want to do something different this time. Went to the other pharmacy, got Utrogest instead of Crinone... *lol* - hoping that a change in the routine might bring about the much longed-for :bfp: :)

I have found this watery discharge really weird. Have had it since about 8/9 dpo. I kept hoping it was a sign of pregnancy *lol* especially since I was so sure that something had implanted... 

... I think :witch: is finally on her way. I got so fed up with the clumps of Crinone, that I decided to "help" get the rest out (TMI - sorry!!)... and I could see signs of her... Now - the cramping has started right up and *crazy* I am looking forward to seeing her. Guess I will start stimming on Sunday (if she comes full flow today) :)


----------



## almosthere

Aw bubu hope she comes tonight! Who would ever think any of us would hope for the witch for you? Lol bring on your next cycle woohoo!


----------



## almosthere

Nd question for those who tested out their trigger....howe many days after your trigger shot did it go away and how many days past er did you get your true bfp?!


----------



## GettingBroody

Just home now. They put both back! Think they just put the smaller one back for the heck of it - it hasn't grown since yesterday - but u never know! 

Mo - good luck with your phone call!! All the waiting is nerve wrecking! Fx'd for you!


----------



## drsquid

broody- yay for being pupo with twins


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

GettingBroody said:


> Just home now. They put both back! Think they just put the smaller one back for the heck of it - it hasn't grown since yesterday - but u never know!
> 
> Mo - good luck with your phone call!! All the waiting is nerve wrecking! Fx'd for you!

Yayyyyy!!!! for being pupo!!!


----------



## bubumaci

Getting Broody is PUPO :happydance:


----------



## Phantom710

PUPO Getting Broody!!!!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Congrats on being PUPO broody :)

Lindsay - we've moved to blueberries :)

Xxx


----------



## MrsC8776

Lulu 07 said:


> Hey Ladies!!
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> Sorry I went MIA but I've been super busy lately. The landlord is selling the condo that we're in and lots people have been coming to see it. We were supposed to be renewing the lease but instead the owner surprised us by her decision to sell it. We have to find a place to move to but we'll have 45 days to leave after someone buys it. I hate that I have to worry about this while I'm doing IVF! Ughhh!
> 
> Well, I triggered last night and my ER is at 9:15 tomorrow morning. I've been having a lot of pain in my ovaries since the trigger and I'm very worried that I could be ovulating on my own. I woke up with this pain this morning and it's been there all day. Have you ladies experienced anything similar? I really hope I'm wrong!
> 
> Good luck to everyone with whatever stage you're at. I'm thinking of you all!!

That sucks about the place you are living. I hope something works out soon. Fx ER goes well today! 



MoBaby said:


> Good luck gettingbroody!!
> 
> I get a call today about 3dt or 5dt.... Nervous!! Hope my babies are growing!!!

Fx for your call today! Do you want a 5dt?



bubumaci said:


> Linds - I live right down the other end (just had to google where Kappeln is :) ) - waaay up north, and we're in Munich :)
> Yes - I found the Crinone much simpler (did it right before going to bed) - but feel that I want to do something different this time. Went to the other pharmacy, got Utrogest instead of Crinone... *lol* - hoping that a change in the routine might bring about the much longed-for :bfp: :)
> 
> I have found this watery discharge really weird. Have had it since about 8/9 dpo. I kept hoping it was a sign of pregnancy *lol* especially since I was so sure that something had implanted...
> 
> ... I think :witch: is finally on her way. I got so fed up with the clumps of Crinone, that I decided to "help" get the rest out (TMI - sorry!!)... and I could see signs of her... Now - the cramping has started right up and *crazy* I am looking forward to seeing her. Guess I will start stimming on Sunday (if she comes full flow today) :)

Yay for AF showing soon so you can get started!! 



GettingBroody said:


> Just home now. They put both back! Think they just put the smaller one back for the heck of it - it hasn't grown since yesterday - but u never know!
> 
> Mo - good luck with your phone call!! All the waiting is nerve wrecking! Fx'd for you!

Congrats on being PUPO with twins! What is your test date? 

Phantom~ Did you go in for ET today?


----------



## bubumaci

Ding Dong the :witch: is here, which old :witch:, the wicked :witch: :happydance:


----------



## GettingBroody

Thanks!! OTD is the 29th - aaaages away!! Will probably test next week to make sure the trigger is gone and then we'll see after that...!

Just back from acupuncture and he told me to avoid anything that uses a lot of abdominal muscles in the next few weeks (hoovering, cleaning floors etc - damn, what a pity!:haha:) Also told me not to watch any scary movies because they make you tense up your stomach muscles which I thought was interesting! 

Hiccups - did you go for ER today? Hope it went well for you!

Edit: Oops, went back to check and I see it was Lulu who went for ER today! Good luck Lulu!! Looking forward to your report!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Bubu - yay for the :witch:!!!!


----------



## hiccups

Getting congrats on being pupo
Bubu yay for the witch showing up


----------



## Lindsay18

Getting - AWESOME!! Congrats!!!

Bubu - HOOOOOORAAAAAYYYYYY for AF!!! lol :)

Pink - We have blueberry babies!!! LOL


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lindsay and Pink - Happy blueberry week!!


----------



## GettingBroody

^^ wss!!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

GettingBroody said:


> Thanks!! OTD is the 29th - aaaages away!! Will probably test next week to make sure the trigger is gone and then we'll see after that...!
> 
> Just back from acupuncture and he told me to avoid anything that uses a lot of abdominal muscles in the next few weeks (hoovering, cleaning floors etc - damn, what a pity!:haha:) Also told me not to watch any scary movies because they make you tense up your stomach muscles which I thought was interesting!
> 
> Hiccups - did you go for ER today? Hope it went well for you!
> 
> Edit: Oops, went back to check and I see it was Lulu who went for ER today! Good luck Lulu!! Looking forward to your report!!

Hey:) My transfer is tomorrow, but my OTD is also September 29th:flower:


----------



## bubumaci

Getting - interesting that you should say that with the stomach muscles! My first ER and transfer were during the Football European Championships, and at times, I would really get into it and yell etc. (after the ER but before the transfer) and that would seriously hurt (I was sore from the OP anyway)... and after the transfer at one time, my DH did something that scared me while he was driving. I told him off, because I said if I get scared, I tense up and that tenses my tummy and I have to stay calm... Might really be something to it ;)


----------



## MoBaby

In doing a 5dt on Monday!!!!!!! Babies must be growing well!!! :)

Congrats getting on pupo w/ twins!!!!!

Good luck tomorrow missannabelle!!


----------



## GettingBroody

That's great Mo! Did they say anything about how they're growing? Sending you loads of growing dust! :dust:

MissA - good luck with your transfer tomor! How many are you putting back?! Fx'd the 29th will be lucky for both of us!! :D


----------



## MoBaby

Just said embryologist said I'm in for a five day and they don't disturb them too much as they dont want to mess with them. So they must be going strong!!!


----------



## Jenn76

Lulu 07 said:


> Hey Ladies!!
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> Sorry I went MIA but I've been super busy lately. The landlord is selling the condo that we're in and lots people have been coming to see it. We were supposed to be renewing the lease but instead the owner surprised us by her decision to sell it. We have to find a place to move to but we'll have 45 days to leave after someone buys it. I hate that I have to worry about this while I'm doing IVF! Ughhh!
> 
> Well, I triggered last night and my ER is at 9:15 tomorrow morning. I've been having a lot of pain in my ovaries since the trigger and I'm very worried that I could be ovulating on my own. I woke up with this pain this morning and it's been there all day. Have you ladies experienced anything similar? I really hope I'm wrong!
> 
> Good luck to everyone with whatever stage you're at. I'm thinking of you all!!

Congrats on Triggering!!! Sorry to hear you have to move that just sucks I hate moving. Especially if you are Preggo going to be exhaussting, DH better do all the heavy work. 



almosthere said:


> mobaby-GL with the call!
> 
> getting-grow embies grow! GL with the transfer today, it is a peice of cake!!
> 
> afm still no symptoms other than random icky white discahrge from the crinone gel I am sure lol




almosthere said:


> Nd question for those who tested out their trigger....howe many days after your trigger shot did it go away and how many days past er did you get your true bfp?!

You probabbly won't have symptoms in your TWW, I didn't start having sympoms until 3 weks after transfer. I did test out my trigger and it was gone by about 9 days later. I got my BFP 5 days afer my transfer which was a 5 day transfer. :dust: 



GettingBroody said:


> Just home now. They put both back! Think they just put the smaller one back for the heck of it - it hasn't grown since yesterday - but u never know!
> 
> Mo - good luck with your phone call!! All the waiting is nerve wrecking! Fx'd for you!

Yeah on being PUPO!!!! Congrats!! Better to have it transferred back to it's natural environment where it might thrive verses it not going anywhere. You never know. FX! :dust:



bubumaci said:


> Ding Dong the :witch: is here, which old :witch:, the wicked :witch: :happydance:

Yeah Bubu!!!!! Congrats on starting! 



Lindsay18 said:


> Getting - AWESOME!! Congrats!!!
> 
> Bubu - HOOOOOORAAAAAYYYYYY for AF!!! lol :)
> 
> Pink - We have blueberry babies!!! LOL

Congrats on you little blueberry.



MissAnnabelle said:


> Hey:) My transfer is tomorrow, but my OTD is also September 29th:flower:

Good Luck Tomorrow!!


----------



## Jenn76

MoBaby said:


> In doing a 5dt on Monday!!!!!!! Babies must be growing well!!! :)
> 
> Congrats getting on pupo w/ twins!!!!!
> 
> Good luck tomorrow missannabelle!!

Yeah Mobaby that is great!!!!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

GettingBroody said:


> That's great Mo! Did they say anything about how they're growing? Sending you loads of growing dust! :dust:
> 
> MissA - good luck with your transfer tomor! How many are you putting back?! Fx'd the 29th will be lucky for both of us!! :D

I am getting two put back - hopefully. I called to check today and two of my four are progressing they were both 4 cell today, so I hope they grow a little more. I will cross my toes for us too:)


----------



## hiccups

Hi ladies just back from another E2 and sono. We will be retrieving on either Wed or Thurs. 
so exited.


----------



## hiccups

Awww blueberries


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Broody. . . yay for being Pupo!

Mo. . . grow embies grow!

Bubu. . . yay for the witch arriving and getting started!

Anabelle. . . GL tomorrow

Lindsay. . . Yay for blueberry week!

LuLu. . . I'm sorry you have to move, but maybe you are right, it will keep you from thinking about TTC.

AFM, I did the certrotide injection today. Has anyone used that? This is my first time doing it and it left a BIG welt and has been sore all day. I have never had that happen from any of my injections before.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

MrsC. . . how was your scan today????


----------



## Stinas

BabyOnMyOwn - We might be a little off. I am waiting for AF....which has a mind of her own....I am at CD 21 right now and she usually comes between CD36-48....hopefully she shows around 32, but I highly doubt it. I am aiming around second week of Oct. 

Lulu - Sorry your landlord added extra stress on top of the IVF stress! I hope you find a place soon and easily! Around the time I triggered I felt like I was going to O on my own, but I didnt. I think its just from being sooo swollen in there. Good luck tom!

GettingBroody - Yay for being PUPO!

chellesama - That must be such an amazing feeling!!!

bubumaci - I had watery discharge after transfer...nurse said its normal! YAY FOR AF!!!

MissAnnabelle - Good luck tom!!!

MoBaby - YAY!!!!! Thats great news!!

hiccups - :happydance:

Lindsay - Cant wait for monday!! :happydance:


As for me...not too much to report. Picked up my meds for my FET today. Nothing crazy....just the antibiotics for after transfer(same as my IVF cycle), more PIO(yay:growlmad:), and the estrace(sp?). Not too bad. Now just :coffee: for AF. Lets hope she does not get lost. Doc said if it goes really late I can take Provera, but I rather she come naturally....I refuse to go more than 50days though.


----------



## notoptimistic

Stinas - I'm on cd 23 and waiting for Af to start my FET cycle. My cycles are usually 36-42 days long, so we should be on a similar schedule!


----------



## Lulu 07

bubumaci said:


> Getting - that is pretty much how I felt (dang, wish I'd thought of the hot water bottle though!!), I would be OK in the morning and during the day, but by the evenings, would be quite swollen and it was uncomfortable sitting / getting up etc.
> 
> @ Lulu - yep, I'm in Germany. Where does your brother live? Switzerland is nice too. My best friend moved there at the beginning of the year. Only about 4 hour drive from us here.
> 
> @ Dr :lol: ... yep - who normally wishes for AF to get here?! :) And ... I can't imagine what that will feel like, but am sure, I will love it too :)

I think he lives in konstanz (I have no idea how to write it) and I think it's right next to the Swiss border.



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Broody. . . yay for being Pupo!
> 
> Mo. . . grow embies grow!
> 
> Bubu. . . yay for the witch arriving and getting started!
> 
> Anabelle. . . GL tomorrow
> 
> Lindsay. . . Yay for blueberry week!
> 
> LuLu. . . I'm sorry you have to move, but maybe you are right, it will keep you from thinking about TTC.
> 
> AFM, I did the certrotide injection today. Has anyone used that? This is my first time doing it and it left a BIG welt and has been sore all day. I have never had that happen from any of my injections before.

I used cetrotide this time and the same thing happened to me.. I hated it!

Broody~ congrats on being PUPO!!

Thanks for the well wishes!! ER went well today. There's was a lot of follies that didn't have eggs but we still got 20 eggs. I woke up from anesthesia with a lot of pain in my right ovary so they gave me some more pain meds. I am still out of it right now so I'll catch up with everyone else once I feel a little better. :hugs:


----------



## Lindsay18

Thanks for the blueberry week wishes ladies lol!!!

Stinas- cant wait too!!!

So much going on here!! So excited for everyone!!!

AFM- still no MS (knock on wood). Weird though - today every time I cough, I get super dizzy. This happen to anyone???


----------



## Stinas

notoptimistic - YAYYY FET Buddies!!!!!!

Lulu - 20 eggs is great!!! yay!


----------



## bubumaci

Lulu - aahhh Konstanz - it is very nice there :)
And congrats on your 20 eggies :hugs: ... looking forward to hearing a nice fert. report tomorrow :)

Nighty night everyone :dust:


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies looks like I missed LOTS today while at work! I just want to say congrats to those now PUPO! congrats to completed ER's and ET's, and wahoo for triggering soon!!!!


----------



## notoptimistic

Stinas - I'm cd 22 ..not cd 23 ... I thought it was Saturday!


----------



## almosthere

bubu-yay for af and starting a fresh new cycle!!! FX!!


----------



## almosthere

I am so bad I caved at only 2dp5dt LOL but at least I can say the trigger is completely not in my system as it was a stark bfn....I hope this is just a early neg at 8dpo today :/


----------



## Lindsay18

Almost- way too early for a true pos, girl!! I didn't get my beta until 8dp6dt


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Thank you Lulu, I'm not happy for you that you had the same problem but I'm glad it wasn't just me. The welt is still there and ive been crazy bloated all day. The other doses I have to do are smaller so I hope I don't have the same issues.


----------



## almosthere

I know it is early, I am crazy for testing-I did not expect a true positive, but maybe one from trigger-I suppose the trigger is gone and my next will be either a true positive or a true negative!


----------



## Christie2011

Well no more matured enough to freeze so just the 6 that were good on transfer day.

I found this website when trying to figure out how long to wait to POAS (I'm an addict so I know I'll cave and test a few times early) :)

https://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer

I think I'm a day early though, since I had mild cramping all day the day after my 5 day transfer. So I will probably test Thursday next week.


----------



## almosthere

thanks for posting that site christie makes me feel SO much better.....when are you due for beta? I go in next friday!


----------



## MrsC8776

GettingBroody said:


> Thanks!! OTD is the 29th - aaaages away!! Will probably test next week to make sure the trigger is gone and then we'll see after that...!
> 
> Just back from acupuncture and he told me to avoid anything that uses a lot of abdominal muscles in the next few weeks (hoovering, cleaning floors etc - damn, what a pity!:haha:) Also told me not to watch any scary movies because they make you tense up your stomach muscles which I thought was interesting!
> 
> Hiccups - did you go for ER today? Hope it went well for you!
> 
> Edit: Oops, went back to check and I see it was Lulu who went for ER today! Good luck Lulu!! Looking forward to your report!!

Fx for you! The 29th will be here in no time! Yay for no chores. :winkwink:



MissAnnabelle said:


> Hey:) My transfer is tomorrow, but my OTD is also September 29th:flower:

Good luck tomorrow! Fx for you as well. 



MoBaby said:


> In doing a 5dt on Monday!!!!!!! Babies must be growing well!!! :)
> 
> Congrats getting on pupo w/ twins!!!!!
> 
> Good luck tomorrow missannabelle!!

Yay for a 5dt! I can't wait to hear how it goes. 



hiccups said:


> Hi ladies just back from another E2 and sono. We will be retrieving on either Wed or Thurs.
> so exited.

Not much longer for you! 



Stinas said:


> As for me...not too much to report. Picked up my meds for my FET today. Nothing crazy....just the antibiotics for after transfer(same as my IVF cycle), more PIO(yay:growlmad:), and the estrace(sp?). Not too bad. Now just :coffee: for AF. Lets hope she does not get lost. Doc said if it goes really late I can take Provera, but I rather she come naturally....I refuse to go more than 50days though.

I hope AF shows for you soon so you can get started. 



Lulu 07 said:


> Thanks for the well wishes!! ER went well today. There's was a lot of follies that didn't have eggs but we still got 20 eggs. I woke up from anesthesia with a lot of pain in my right ovary so they gave me some more pain meds. I am still out of it right now so I'll catch up with everyone else once I feel a little better. :hugs:

Yay for 20 eggs! That is great news. I hope the pain has faded and you are feeling better now. I can't wait to hear your report. 



almosthere said:


> I am so bad I caved at only 2dp5dt LOL but at least I can say the trigger is completely not in my system as it was a stark bfn....I hope this is just a early neg at 8dpo today :/

Now you know it is out of your system. No more testing for a few more days. :winkwink:



Christie2011 said:


> Well no more matured enough to freeze so just the 6 that were good on transfer day.
> 
> I found this website when trying to figure out how long to wait to POAS (I'm an addict so I know I'll cave and test a few times early) :)
> 
> https://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer
> 
> I think I'm a day early though, since I had mild cramping all day the day after my 5 day transfer. So I will probably test Thursday next week.

6 :cold: is great news! Fx for Thursday!

BOMO~ Thank you for asking it went great! :hugs:

AFM~ I had my scan today. Pics are in my journal. If you would like them added here let me know. Everything looks fine and both babies are growing strong.


----------



## Likklegemz

Spry girls that I've been AWOL! Tested this morning, otd tomorrow but I wanted to do it as DH goes away of business tomorrow

Bfn - devestated


----------



## GettingBroody

Notopt & Stinas - hope the :witch: doesn't stay away for too long so ye can get straight onto your FETs!!

BOMO - yay for starting again! Sorry your new meds hurt :hugs:

Lulu - congrats on your 20 eggs, that's brilliant!! :happydance: Rest well today, looking forward to your fert report tomor!

Almost - good to know that the trigger is out of your system! 

Christie - 6 :cold: is great! Thanks for that site - gonna go have a good read now!

Hiccups - not long now! Do you go in again this weekend?

MrsC - post some pictures in here pretty please!!! All of you ladies' scan pictures are like our lucky charms!! :D (but I'm gonna go have a look in your journal now for a sneak preview!)


----------



## GettingBroody

Lickle - I am so so sorry hon :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Mind yourself well today :flower:


----------



## MrsC8776

Likklegemz said:


> Spry girls that I've been AWOL! Tested this morning, otd tomorrow but I wanted to do it as DH goes away of business tomorrow
> 
> Bfn - devestated

:hugs: I'm so sorry. They just have you test at home right? 



GettingBroody said:


> Notopt & Stinas - hope the :witch: doesn't stay away for too long so ye can get straight onto your FETs!!
> 
> BOMO - yay for starting again! Sorry your new meds hurt :hugs:
> 
> Lulu - congrats on your 20 eggs, that's brilliant!! :happydance: Rest well today, looking forward to your fert report tomor!
> 
> Almost - good to know that the trigger is out of your system!
> 
> Christie - 6 :cold: is great! Thanks for that site - gonna go have a good read now!
> 
> Hiccups - not long now! Do you go in again this weekend?
> 
> MrsC - post some pictures in here pretty please!!! All of you ladies' scan pictures are like our lucky charms!! :D (but I'm gonna go have a look in your journal now for a sneak preview!)

I can do that. :)


----------



## MrsC8776

As requested... 12w5d
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1403.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 11









IMG_1404.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey mrs

Yes just home pregnancy kit at home and phone it thru

1 day early on otd but I doubt that'll make much difference x


----------



## Stinas

notoptimistic - CYCLE BUDDIES!!! :happydance:

almosthere - Your crazyyyy!!!! WAYYYYYYYYY too early to test!!!!! 

MrsC - LOVE the pics!!! :flower:

Likklegemz - :hugs: 

Christie - 6 :cold: is wonderful!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Likklegemz said:


> Hey mrs
> 
> Yes just home pregnancy kit at home and phone it thru
> 
> 1 day early on otd but I doubt that'll make much difference x

Did you have any frosties? I hope that something works out for you. :hugs:


----------



## Pink gerbera

Baby on my own - I used cetrotide and it def hurt more than the other injections. I found numbing the area with ice first helped :)

Mrs C - great pics :) 

Likkle - I'm so sorry :( :hugs:

Xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Thx everyone. Yes I've got two in freezer so to speak. Otd tomorrow so have to test again for clinic on that date, can't see anything changing thou. Devestated


----------



## Pink gerbera

Likkle lots of people have success with FET. 

I'm so sorry you don't think this has worked :( 

Keep your chin up xx


----------



## GettingBroody

Quick question girls - the FS told both me and dh not to wear any perfumed products etc on day of ET. Did anyone get any extra information on this? I'm almost afraid to put on anything today in case it's seeping into my system and causing damage!:haha: Ridiculous I know but I don't really understand why it would be unsafe yesterday but not today?! :wacko:


----------



## Christie2011

almosthere said:


> thanks for posting that site christie makes me feel SO much better.....when are you due for beta? I go in next friday!

Not until the 25th. I had a horrible dream last night, that I miscarried. I hope it's just my fears coming out and not a prediction :(


----------



## Christie2011

MrsC8776 said:


> As requested... 12w5d

OMG! Adorable! I love your pics!


----------



## Christie2011

GettingBroody said:


> Quick question girls - the FS told both me and dh not to wear any perfumed products etc on day of ET. Did anyone get any extra information on this? I'm almost afraid to put on anything today in case it's seeping into my system and causing damage!:haha: Ridiculous I know but I don't really understand why it would be unsafe yesterday but not today?! :wacko:

I was told that for ER but not ET. I think it had to do with reacting to the anesthesia maybe?


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

MrsC8776 said:


> As requested... 12w5d

Beautiful :hugs:


----------



## Lindsay18

Getting- I was told the same thing. The reason is that any airborne scents can react with the eggs at retrieval and/or embies at transfer. Don't worry about anything seeping into your skin. It's actually an airborne thing. You can shower with soap/use shampoo etc just no perfume, cologne, deodorant, scented lotions etc on the day of retrieval or transfer. Hope this helps:)


----------



## Jenn76

Stinas and Notopt: FX that AF shows up sooner for you guys.

Lulu: Congrats on 20 that's amazing! FX for a great fert report.

Almost: It's good to know that trigger is gone I did the same thing. Don't test for a few days it will be a waste as it is too early. Day 6 to 9 should be a good time to get a BFP.

Christie: Sorry to hear your others didn't progress more but 6 is great! I tested early too since I had cheaply tests. I saved my FRER until 5dp5dt and got a BFP. 

Likklegemz: :hugs: Sorry to hear this. Like others have said many people have better results with FET. How long will you have to wait to do it?

MrsC: Love the scans! My next one is at 12w6d so it's great to see what they should look like by then. 

Broody: I think most clinics say that because they are scent free, it's not harmful to the embryos or to you.

AFM: I got my Doppler spent probably an hour off and on trying to hear something and no luck. Not sure I it was too early or I just couldn't locate them. Frustrating but I'll keep trying. I know others have heard in week nine so here's hoping. Three more weeks until my next scan :( RE said it would be between 11 to 13 weeks which would be Sept 26 to Oct 10. I was hoping for before Thanksgiving which is Oct 7 so I could tell the family then and feel safe about it. Anyway it looks like I will be telling them anyway since it's the only time everyone will be together until Christmas. 

I've had no MS this week either, makes me a bit uneasy but I haven't had any cramps or spotting and my pants decided to unbutton themselves the other day so I think everything is good.


----------



## GettingBroody

Jenn - don't worry about not being able to hear them yet. I think that's one of the reasons some doctors don't recommend that you buy Dopplers etc in case you stress yourself wondering why you can't hear the heartbeat on a particular day. I'm sure your beans are absolutely fine!! :hugs:


----------



## Likklegemz

Jen

Dont know to be honest, got to test tomorrow as its OTD but can't see result changing, phone clinic and organise follow up I suppose. Got to wait for AF to show too


----------



## almosthere

Jen, did you get a neg at 3dpt as well? I did not really test out my trigger per say as last night was the only time I tested since trigger lol


----------



## MoBaby

Likkle :( I'm glad you have frosties but a bfn stinks no matter what. Sorry :(
Christie 6 frosties! Yay!
Mrsc: wow!! Awesome pic!!


----------



## almosthere

Likkle, I am so sorry.

Mrs. C what beautiful photos omgsh just gorgeous!!! 

Getting-no perfume or any other scented products at ET for you or DH!!!


----------



## almosthere

And Jenn-have fun telling your family! That is something I am looking forward to a lot with my future pregnancy, I already have all these fun ideas in mind!


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

how many frosties did u ladies get?? xx


----------



## MoBaby

I've gotten none so far but I will hear monday about this third cycle If any! In hoping!


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

anyone else?xx


----------



## almosthere

I am still waiting to hear I was told maybe 2!


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

ohhh fab,,, i managed to get 5 x


----------



## bubumaci

Hmm - I was never told anything about scents - neither for OP nor for ET... Wasn't allowed make-up, contacts etc. for OP. And DH can't be in there for OP / ET...


----------



## drsquid

I think all the places have different rules. Personally I love the no scents rule. I'm sensitive to perfume under the best of circumstances (I get migraines). Lots of doctors offices etc here have signs requesting you not wear perfume. People often become desensitized to the smell they wear and start putting on way too much. I should have to stand next to you and sniff you to smell it. Heh sorry my little rant. I was allowed to wear contacts for my Er though they said it depended on the anesthesiologist. Mine are extended wear so he said no biggie. 

Likkle- I'm sorry. Fingers crossed it was just a day too early


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

They never said anything to me about contacts but I was told no scents as well. Nurse said eggs and embies don't like them. I'll ask about my contacts for this next time. I agree with you drs... I also get migraines and I don't think people realize how strong their perfume can be. I only have a couple (light) scents I can wear for my own reason plus I find my kiddos at school struggle when people have too much perfume on (parent volunteers).


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Likkle, I'm so sorry!!


----------



## greekgirl

pardon me, it's really tough keeping up with you guys... this thread moves so fast...
just wanted to update. haven't read anyone's updates- how selfish?
my beta was negative.

that's all. 
:cry:


----------



## GettingBroody

So sorry Greek :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## MrsC8776

Likklegemz said:


> Thx everyone. Yes I've got two in freezer so to speak. Otd tomorrow so have to test again for clinic on that date, can't see anything changing thou. Devestated

Great news that you have 2 frosties! FET will be it for you. 



Jenn76 said:


> Stinas and Notopt: FX that AF shows up sooner for you guys.
> 
> Lulu: Congrats on 20 that's amazing! FX for a great fert report.
> 
> Almost: It's good to know that trigger is gone I did the same thing. Don't test for a few days it will be a waste as it is too early. Day 6 to 9 should be a good time to get a BFP.
> 
> Christie: Sorry to hear your others didn't progress more but 6 is great! I tested early too since I had cheaply tests. I saved my FRER until 5dp5dt and got a BFP.
> 
> Likklegemz: :hugs: Sorry to hear this. Like others have said many people have better results with FET. How long will you have to wait to do it?
> 
> MrsC: Love the scans! My next one is at 12w6d so it's great to see what they should look like by then.
> 
> Broody: I think most clinics say that because they are scent free, it's not harmful to the embryos or to you.
> 
> AFM: I got my Doppler spent probably an hour off and on trying to hear something and no luck. Not sure I it was too early or I just couldn't locate them. Frustrating but I'll keep trying. I know others have heard in week nine so here's hoping. Three more weeks until my next scan :( RE said it would be between 11 to 13 weeks which would be Sept 26 to Oct 10. I was hoping for before Thanksgiving which is Oct 7 so I could tell the family then and feel safe about it. Anyway it looks like I will be telling them anyway since it's the only time everyone will be together until Christmas.
> 
> I've had no MS this week either, makes me a bit uneasy but I haven't had any cramps or spotting and my pants decided to unbutton themselves the other day so I think everything is good.

Thank you! They were moving around like crazy... well some of the time. When using the doppler look very low... like pubic bone low and press kinda hard. I didn't hear them until maybe a week and a half ago or two weeks. Try not to worry. 



greekgirl said:


> pardon me, it's really tough keeping up with you guys... this thread moves so fast...
> just wanted to update. haven't read anyone's updates- how selfish?
> my beta was negative.
> 
> that's all.
> :cry:

:hugs: I'm so sorry.:( Don't worry about all the updates this thread does move very fast.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Haven't read everyone's updates but I did catch that some people got BFN's ... so sorry :hugs: Keep your heads up! 

AFM - I'm getting ready to go out on this BEAUTIFUL day so I don't have time to reply to everyone but ... 2 days until testing! I've been very strong and not tested, I'm proud! :haha: Normally I'm a POASaholic!


----------



## MoBaby

Greek :hugs: :(


----------



## hiccups

:hugs:Likkle and Greek so sorry:hugs:


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Good Job Ash!! Have a great day!

I'm so sorry Greek!


----------



## Lulu 07

Just got my fertilization report! 12 out of 20 were ICSI'd and out of those 9 fertilized. The remaining 8 were co-incubated and so far none have fertilized so I'm really glad we did ICSI. I just hope my babies keep going strong but so far it's much better than last cycle. They did a blood test the day of trigger and the progesterone came back at 3 which is high for the stimming stage. He said it could be a lining issue and we might have to freeze all and do the transfer in a different cycle. I prefer to do that if it means it's a higher chance of implantation. I will get another update tomorrow! I'm still feeling pretty crappy and could barely walk but at least I know now that I'm not tolerating this pain for nothing. I had to sleep sitting upright the whole night because every time I lowered myself I would get sharp pains in my shoulders and it would make breathing more difficult. I'm going to try to get some more sleep now so I will read everything I missed and catch up with everyone later. Good luck to all you wonderful ladies!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Likkle and Greek - Big Hugs.

Ash - Fingers crossed for you.

MrC - Those are amazing pics!!

jchic - Good luck with your scan tomorrow.

AFM, I can't wait for my scan on Monday. I am just really nervous and hope everything is as expected..


----------



## Jenn76

almosthere said:


> Jen, did you get a neg at 3dpt as well? I did not really test out my trigger per say as last night was the only time I tested since trigger lol

Yes I did. On day 4 there was a faint grey line that appeared well after the normal waiting window. Not enough to call it a positive. And mine were twins so I think most people on here that got BFP's on day 5 and 6 were twins. I tested daily for weeks probably used 25 tests in total I think that qualifies me as a poas addict. I just always went in to the early testing with the mindset that if it is a bfn that it was too early and not to fret over it. It was fun watching he line disappear and then return and gradually get darker.



almosthere said:


> And Jenn-have fun telling your family! That is something I am looking forward to a lot with my future pregnancy, I already have all these fun ideas in mind!

I haven't really planned how I am going to tell them. They all know that we are doing IVF they just didn't know when we were starting. Last time I saw them was just after I got my positive. They asked lots of questions about the process but failed to ask when we start so I think they will be surprised. What kind of things do you have planned? I love hearing about those kind of cute stories.



jkhkjnjhb8879 said:


> ohhh fab,,, i managed to get 5 x

Five is great! I got a big fat goose egg but I wasn't expecting any in the first place. 



greekgirl said:


> pardon me, it's really tough keeping up with you guys... this thread moves so fast...
> just wanted to update. haven't read anyone's updates- how selfish?
> my beta was negative.
> 
> that's all.
> :cry:

:hugs: Sorry greekgirl, I hope you get your BFP next cycle.



ashknowsbest said:


> Haven't read everyone's updates but I did catch that some people got BFN's ... so sorry :hugs: Keep your heads up!
> 
> AFM - I'm getting ready to go out on this BEAUTIFUL day so I don't have time to reply to everyone but ... 2 days until testing! I've been very strong and not tested, I'm proud! :haha: Normally I'm a POASaholic!

So excited for you! I think 6 time was the charm for you, can't wait to hear.


----------



## Jenn76

Lulu 07 said:


> Just got my fertilization report! 12 out of 20 were ICSI'd and out of those 9 fertilized. The remaining 8 were co-incubated and so far none have fertilized so I'm really glad we did ICSI. I just hope my babies keep going strong but so far it's much better than last cycle. They did a blood test the day of trigger and the progesterone came back at 3 which is high for the stimming stage. He said it could be a lining issue and we might have to freeze all and do the transfer in a different cycle. I prefer to do that if it means it's a higher chance of implantation. I will get another update tomorrow! I'm still feeling pretty crappy and could barely walk but at least I know now that I'm not tolerating this pain for nothing. I had to sleep sitting upright the whole night because every time I lowered myself I would get sharp pains in my shoulders and it would make breathing more difficult. I'm going to try to get some more sleep now so I will read everything I missed and catch up with everyone later. Good luck to all you wonderful ladies!!

That's great that you have 9. I hope things work out with this schedule but if freezing is necessary I know a couple others that happened to and they did get a positive.


----------



## GettingBroody

Great report Lulu! Yeah, it must be a big relief to have done some ICSI now alright! Sounds like you've been very uncomfortable - hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## MrsC8776

ashknowsbest said:


> Haven't read everyone's updates but I did catch that some people got BFN's ... so sorry :hugs: Keep your heads up!
> 
> AFM - I'm getting ready to go out on this BEAUTIFUL day so I don't have time to reply to everyone but ... 2 days until testing! I've been very strong and not tested, I'm proud! :haha: Normally I'm a POASaholic!

Fx for Monday! 



Lulu 07 said:


> Just got my fertilization report! 12 out of 20 were ICSI'd and out of those 9 fertilized. The remaining 8 were co-incubated and so far none have fertilized so I'm really glad we did ICSI. I just hope my babies keep going strong but so far it's much better than last cycle. They did a blood test the day of trigger and the progesterone came back at 3 which is high for the stimming stage. He said it could be a lining issue and we might have to freeze all and do the transfer in a different cycle. I prefer to do that if it means it's a higher chance of implantation. I will get another update tomorrow! I'm still feeling pretty crappy and could barely walk but at least I know now that I'm not tolerating this pain for nothing. I had to sleep sitting upright the whole night because every time I lowered myself I would get sharp pains in my shoulders and it would make breathing more difficult. I'm going to try to get some more sleep now so I will read everything I missed and catch up with everyone later. Good luck to all you wonderful ladies!!

Sounds like it was a great idea to do ICSI! Fx for your 9 embies growing strong! 



wantbabysoon said:


> Likkle and Greek - Big Hugs.
> 
> Ash - Fingers crossed for you.
> 
> MrC - Those are amazing pics!!
> 
> jchic - Good luck with your scan tomorrow.
> 
> AFM, I can't wait for my scan on Monday. I am just really nervous and hope everything is as expected..

I can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## Lindsay18

Likkle and Greek- so sorry ladies:( xoxo

Ash- so proud of you that you stuck to your word!!!!

Jchic- always thinking of you and you know they're all positive thought:) 

Want- yay for Monday!!!

Lulu- I'm SOOOO glad you did the ICSI! If FET means better results than go for it! :)


----------



## almosthere

Lulu-great report with icsi-I wonder if mine would have not fert. as well without icsi-neat that you know the answer for yourself!!!

jenn thanks so much I feel a little bit back in the preggo game knowing it is still very early testing days...I did good thanks to dh who refused to go to the dollar store with me today, no preggo test for me today!

also jenn-I am hoping to get bfp this cycle of course so I can surprise my family on christmas! I am thinking of sneaking an ornament on there with my ultrasound photo in it-they have such fun ones for pregnancy announcements like little photo frame personalized ornaments! then for my mil and fil, we are flying to their country to visit for christmas and new years so I wanted to show them my possible baby bump with a bow on it or a fun tshirt comming right off the plane!!!


----------



## almosthere

hugs to you greek <3

and you go ash, you are doing GREAT waiting! I think this is it for you FX!!!


----------



## drsquid

ash- congrats for waiting and even more congrats for enjoying the day =)

greek- im so sorry

lulu- i was tempted to see how many of mine fertilized without icsi but... went with icsi instead. congrats on having so many you could find out =) and congrats on the fert ones. can they icsi the ones that didnt? or is it too late (i know sometimes they can go back and do it if they dont wait too long)


----------



## Christie2011

almosthere said:


> Lulu-great report with icsi-I wonder if mine would have not fert. as well without icsi-neat that you know the answer for yourself!!!
> 
> jenn thanks so much I feel a little bit back in the preggo game knowing it is still very early testing days...I did good thanks to dh who refused to go to the dollar store with me today, no preggo test for me today!
> 
> also jenn-I am hoping to get bfp this cycle of course so I can surprise my family on christmas! I am thinking of sneaking an ornament on there with my ultrasound photo in it-they have such fun ones for pregnancy announcements like little photo frame personalized ornaments! then for my mil and fil, we are flying to their country to visit for christmas and new years so I wanted to show them my possible baby bump with a bow on it or a fun tshirt comming right off the plane!!!

Almost, you are gonna make me breakdown early and test. I'm going to be on the road for most of the day tomorrow, but I may stop and pick up some tests on the way home so I can test Monday morning. That will be 5dp5dt.


----------



## Jenn76

almosthere said:


> Lulu-great report with icsi-I wonder if mine would have not fert. as well without icsi-neat that you know the answer for yourself!!!
> 
> jenn thanks so much I feel a little bit back in the preggo game knowing it is still very early testing days...I did good thanks to dh who refused to go to the dollar store with me today, no preggo test for me today!
> 
> also jenn-I am hoping to get bfp this cycle of course so I can surprise my family on christmas! I am thinking of sneaking an ornament on there with my ultrasound photo in it-they have such fun ones for pregnancy announcements like little photo frame personalized ornaments! then for my mil and fil, we are flying to their country to visit for christmas and new years so I wanted to show them my possible baby bump with a bow on it or a fun tshirt comming right off the plane!!!

Sounds awesome, I really hope you do get to do all of those things. :dust:


----------



## drsquid

christie- mine was barely positive on 6dp5dt and i had twins...


----------



## hiccups

GettingBroody said:


> Notopt & Stinas - hope the :witch: doesn't stay away for too long so ye can get straight onto your FETs!!
> 
> BOMO - yay for starting again! Sorry your new meds hurt :hugs:
> 
> Lulu - congrats on your 20 eggs, that's brilliant!! :happydance: Rest well today, looking forward to your fert report tomor!
> 
> Almost - good to know that the trigger is out of your system!
> 
> Christie - 6 :cold: is great! Thanks for that site - gonna go have a good read now!
> 
> Hiccups - not long now! Do you go in again this weekend?
> 
> MrsC - post some pictures in here pretty please!!! All of you ladies' scan pictures are like our lucky charms!! :D (but I'm gonna go have a look in your journal now for a sneak preview!)

Going in Sunday for E2 and sono. So bloated


----------



## Pink gerbera

Lulu great report. I hope You ate feeling a little more comfortable now!

Ash good for you girl. I didn't POAS either. I wanted the result to be official when it came. 

Jhic I hope today goes well and you see the yolk sac and fetal pole! :)

Almost - that's a cute way to tell people I hope you get to do it :)

Sorry if I've missed anyone. I'm on my phone and it's hard to scroll back!!

Pink xxx


----------



## bubumaci

Greek :hugs:
Lulu - that is definitely good that you did ICSI on so many :hugs: Glad to hear the positive fertility report :)

AFM - jabbed my belly this morning :) :)


----------



## Jenn76

bubumaci said:


> Greek :hugs:
> Lulu - that is definitely good that you did ICSI on so many :hugs: Glad to hear the positive fertility report :)
> 
> AFM - jabbed my belly this morning :) :)

:wohoo: Happy day Bubu, congrats for starting to inflict pain on yourself again.


----------



## almosthere

Jenn76 said:


> bubumaci said:
> 
> 
> Greek :hugs:
> Lulu - that is definitely good that you did ICSI on so many :hugs: Glad to hear the positive fertility report :)
> 
> AFM - jabbed my belly this morning :) :)
> 
> :wohoo: Happy day Bubu, congrats for starting to inflict pain on yourself again.Click to expand...

:haha:

And Christie-sorry I am making you want to test-stay away from the tests hold off!!!!


----------



## jchic

Hey all! We had a great appt! I am measuring around 5weeks 5 days or so. Saw yolk sac! Back in a week or so to see fetal pole and hb! One little twinkie onboard! 

Hope everyone is well :) will catch up later with personals


----------



## almosthere

yippee jchic!!!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Great news jhic. Hooray xxx


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

jchic said:


> Hey all! We had a great appt! I am measuring around 5weeks 5 days or so. Saw yolk sac! Back in a week or so to see fetal pole and hb! One little twinkie onboard!
> 
> Hope everyone is well :) will catch up later with personals

So happy for you! :hugs: thats wonderful news.


----------



## MoBaby

Yay jchic!! Congrats!!


----------



## Christie2011

almosthere said:


> And Christie-sorry I am making you want to test-stay away from the tests hold off!!!!

I'm just too excited to see a BFP! I can't wait to get my first BFP!


----------



## almosthere

Believe me christie I know! I don't even think it is possible for me so I may pass out if I get my bfp this Friday especially with no symptoms what so ever....I mean a was gassy but it was for one day then could not stop burping yesterday, but that was just for one day, so really not expecting a bfp friday but keeping positive anyways until then!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Wohoo Jchic!!! 

Bubu.... Yay for getting started again. You are 5 days ahead Of me.


----------



## Likklegemz

Bubu congrats for starting again fx it works this yime'

Jchic so please for you

Hi to everyone else xx

As expected retested today as was OTD, BFN. Got to phone clinic in the morning and let them know. Don't know what process is but from leaflets and book they have me they prefer 2/3 month wait before we try again


----------



## jchic

Likkle - I am SO sorry honey :( Ugh, I know how bad you wanted this....KNOW though, that this is a TOTAL statistics game. The odds WILL work in your favor sweetheart, it will. You have 2 in the freezer and you can do the FET and have GREAT success. Are you transferring both back in? Hang in there because its when the road seems the longest and hardest that We MUST go on. You will be a MOTHER, please don't ever doubt that ok?

Greek - I am so sorry :( Hang in there honey!

Bubu - how are you?

Christie - how are you feeling?

Almost - are you excited for testing day? I am anxiously awaiting your BFP announcement!

Lulu, Mo - hey girls! How are you holding up?

Jenn, Pink, Want, Lindsay - how are you ladies feeling? Is this a total roller coaster ride or what? I have NEVER been more nervous in my life! Get me out of first tri so I can relax, LOL.


----------



## wantbabysoon

jchic said:


> Likkle - I am SO sorry honey :( Ugh, I know how bad you wanted this....KNOW though, that this is a TOTAL statistics game. The odds WILL work in your favor sweetheart, it will. You have 2 in the freezer and you can do the FET and have GREAT success. Are you transferring both back in? Hang in there because its when the road seems the longest and hardest that We MUST go on. You will be a MOTHER, please don't ever doubt that ok?
> 
> Greek - I am so sorry :( Hang in there honey!
> 
> Bubu - how are you?
> 
> Christie - how are you feeling?
> 
> Almost - are you excited for testing day? I am anxiously awaiting your BFP announcement!
> 
> Lulu, Mo - hey girls! How are you holding up?
> 
> Jenn, Pink, Want, Lindsay - how are you ladies feeling? Is this a total roller coaster ride or what? I have NEVER been more nervous in my life! Get me out of first tri so I can relax, LOL.

I thought getting pregnant was the hard part... but the worry never ends!! I have my first scan tomorrow and I am so nervous and hope everything is well.... I can't wait for the first trimester to end as well... Actually 8 weeks is the magic number after which the risk significantly decreases..... Come on October!!


----------



## MrsC8776

hiccups said:


> Going in Sunday for E2 and sono. So bloated

How did things go today? 



bubumaci said:


> Greek :hugs:
> Lulu - that is definitely good that you did ICSI on so many :hugs: Glad to hear the positive fertility report :)
> 
> AFM - jabbed my belly this morning :) :)

Yay for getting started!! When do you go in for a scan?



jchic said:


> Hey all! We had a great appt! I am measuring around 5weeks 5 days or so. Saw yolk sac! Back in a week or so to see fetal pole and hb! One little twinkie onboard!
> 
> Hope everyone is well :) will catch up later with personals

Great news! 



almosthere said:


> Believe me christie I know! I don't even think it is possible for me so I may pass out if I get my bfp this Friday especially with no symptoms what so ever....I mean a was gassy but it was for one day then could not stop burping yesterday, but that was just for one day, so really not expecting a bfp friday but keeping positive anyways until then!

Fx for you on Friday!! 



Likklegemz said:


> Bubu congrats for starting again fx it works this yime'
> 
> Jchic so please for you
> 
> Hi to everyone else xx
> 
> As expected retested today as was OTD, BFN. Got to phone clinic in the morning and let them know. Don't know what process is but from leaflets and book they have me they prefer 2/3 month wait before we try again

:hugs: I'm sorry. FET's have an amazing success rate. I hope they will let you do one as soon as you are ready. 

*MoBaby~* Good luck tomorrow! Your day is almost here! :happydance:

*ash~* Good luck testing tomorrow

*Lulu~* I hope you get a great report today


----------



## almosthere

Likkle-I am so sorry-why such a long wait to start back up?

and jchic-I am more nervous than excited at this point! I would be excited if I had signs pointing toward a bfp but since I don't I am very nervous for friday ahh!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm so nervous to test tomorrow, I might not test until Wednesday or something ...


----------



## bubumaci

jchic - I'm fine, thanks :) Feels so surreal somehow, the whole thing. Have you girls ever felt that way? Waiting for it for so long, then getting started ... going through the stimming, the OP... I don't know, it's somehow surreal :lol:

Mrs - normally meant to be day five (so Thursday), but because we fly away for a couple of days on Wednesday, they are taking a peek (and blood) on Wednesday morning... see what they have to say :)

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Likklegemz

Mrs / almost I've got no idea why it's a long wait. Suppose I'll find out for sure tomorrow when I speak to clinic. Just going from booklet - maybe because it's nhs treatment


----------



## Lindsay18

Likkle- I'm so sorry, girl! Your time will DEFINITELY come and you will be a Momma. This just wasnt the time. The little frosties are waiting for you though!!!

Jchic, want- seriously!!! My friend who went through IUI just had twins and she said she worried until the day she popped them out lol!!! I will be 8 weeks Friday so I will probably take a deep breath and then start worrying again!!! 

As far as symptoms, Almost- I told you I really didn't have any!!! Don't let that freak you out!

Ash- your call completely. When did they tell you to test?


----------



## Lulu 07

Here's my attempt at catching up..

Jenn ~ How are your beans doing? When is your next ultrasound?

Broody ~ How's your TWW going? are you planning on testing early?

MrsC ~ That pic is so precious! I can't wait for for more. Are you planning on finding out what you're having?

Lindsay ~ can't wait for your next ultrasound so we could see more pics.

Almost ~ How's your TWW going? It must be driving you crazy! Did You test again? don't worry about not having symptoms, many ladies on here didn't before they got their bfp.

drsquid ~ I'm glad you did all icsi.. Now I wish I would've done all of them too but at least I know that there could be a male factor here since we were unexplained. I don't think they can go back and icsi them after 24 hours. As I understood from my RE, they could only tell if they fertilized at a specific time frame, when fertilization first occurs and then later when they start dividing so the time in between is hard to tell if it's fertilized. In this case if they icsi them not knowing that they fertilized, then the egg would have 2 sperms in there and therefore not be viable. How are you feeling?

Christie ~ Good luck with the testing.. looking forward to your bfp!

hiccups ~ Where are you in your cycle? 

Pink ~ Sorry if I missed it, but did you have any ultrasounds yet?

bubu ~ Who knew we would be excited to jab ourselves? Yaaay for starting again!!!

jchic ~ Yaaay..Congrats on the little bean!! Make sure you bring us pics from your next ultrasound.

Likkle ~ I'm so sorry!! The frosties that you have will give you your bfp!

Want ~ The worrying won't end until you give birth to that beautiful baby and at that point you'll start worrying about every little thing the baby does.

Ash ~ Good Luck with the testing!!

Prayin ~ Not too long for your OTD now? Are you going to test before that?

Bomo ~ 5 days until stimms!!! Can't wait until your bfp with this cycle!

Sorry if I missed anyone but you're all in my thoughts!!


AFM~ I'm feeling a little better today but still need a long way to go. Tummy really hurts to the touch and when I move. I'm waiting on RE to call me with today's update on the embies! I hope they're still going strong! I will update as soon as I find out.


----------



## Likklegemz

Lindsay18 said:


> Likkle- I'm so sorry, girl! Your time will DEFINITELY come and you will be a Momma. This just wasnt the time. The little frosties are waiting for you though!!!
> 
> Jchic, want- seriously!!! My friend who went through IUI just had twins and she said she worried until the day she popped them out lol!!! I will be 8 weeks Friday so I will probably take a deep breath and then start worrying again!!!
> 
> As far as symptoms, Almost- I told you I really didn't have any!!! Don't let that freak you out!
> 
> Ash- your call completely. When did they tell you to test?

Thanks hun means a lot! Big hugs to you too x x x


----------



## Lindsay18

Lulu- cant wait to hear how your embies are doing!!!

Likkle- xoxo


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lindsay - They told me to test 9/17, tomorrow ... but I'm just so nervous because I was having cramps this morning, my boobs are not as sore as they were and (TMI WARNING) I had brown discharge when I woke up this morning .... so I'm sure not sure right now.


----------



## MrsC8776

bubumaci said:


> jchic - I'm fine, thanks :) Feels so surreal somehow, the whole thing. Have you girls ever felt that way? Waiting for it for so long, then getting started ... going through the stimming, the OP... I don't know, it's somehow surreal :lol:
> 
> Mrs - normally meant to be day five (so Thursday), but because we fly away for a couple of days on Wednesday, they are taking a peek (and blood) on Wednesday morning... see what they have to say :)
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

I hope everything looks great on Wednesday! 



Lulu 07 said:


> MrsC ~ That pic is so precious! I can't wait for for more. Are you planning on finding out what you're having?
> 
> AFM~ I'm feeling a little better today but still need a long way to go. Tummy really hurts to the touch and when I move. I'm waiting on RE to call me with today's update on the embies! I hope they're still going strong! I will update as soon as I find out.

Thank you! Yes we will be finding out what their genders are. I have an appointment on the 12th to see if we can tell. I can't wait! 

I hope you feel better soon. Fx for good news!


----------



## Lindsay18

Ash- I feel you, girl. Well if they're saying that tomorrow will give you an answer one way or another maybe you should so you don't put it off anymore?? I know you're nervous, but it could be for nothing! Either way you need to know:) xoxo


----------



## jchic

Lulu- cant wait for embie update!!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Lulu 07 said:


> Here's my attempt at catching up..
> 
> Jenn ~ How are your beans doing? When is your next ultrasound?
> 
> Broody ~ How's your TWW going? are you planning on testing early?
> 
> MrsC ~ That pic is so precious! I can't wait for for more. Are you planning on finding out what you're having?
> 
> Lindsay ~ can't wait for your next ultrasound so we could see more pics.
> 
> Almost ~ How's your TWW going? It must be driving you crazy! Did You test again? don't worry about not having symptoms, many ladies on here didn't before they got their bfp.
> 
> drsquid ~ I'm glad you did all icsi.. Now I wish I would've done all of them too but at least I know that there could be a male factor here since we were unexplained. I don't think they can go back and icsi them after 24 hours. As I understood from my RE, they could only tell if they fertilized at a specific time frame, when fertilization first occurs and then later when they start dividing so the time in between is hard to tell if it's fertilized. In this case if they icsi them not knowing that they fertilized, then the egg would have 2 sperms in there and therefore not be viable. How are you feeling?
> 
> Christie ~ Good luck with the testing.. looking forward to your bfp!
> 
> hiccups ~ Where are you in your cycle?
> 
> Pink ~ Sorry if I missed it, but did you have any ultrasounds yet?
> 
> bubu ~ Who knew we would be excited to jab ourselves? Yaaay for starting again!!!
> 
> jchic ~ Yaaay..Congrats on the little bean!! Make sure you bring us pics from your next ultrasound.
> 
> Likkle ~ I'm so sorry!! The frosties that you have will give you your bfp!
> 
> Want ~ The worrying won't end until you give birth to that beautiful baby and at that point you'll start worrying about every little thing the baby does.
> 
> Ash ~ Good Luck with the testing!!
> 
> Prayin ~ Not too long for your OTD now? Are you going to test before that?
> 
> Bomo ~ 5 days until stimms!!! Can't wait until your bfp with this cycle!
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone but you're all in my thoughts!!
> 
> 
> AFM~ I'm feeling a little better today but still need a long way to go. Tummy really hurts to the touch and when I move. I'm waiting on RE to call me with today's update on the embies! I hope they're still going strong! I will update as soon as I find out.


Hi! I want to test and then again I dont..lol..I will find out this Friday :happydance: cant wait for your update!!


----------



## almosthere

GL tomorrow ash!!!

lulu-grow embies grow!-also, no testing since my one bfn test at 8dpo...hoping it was just too early!!! my only symptom would be gas-both from upstairs and downstairs lol mostly burping a lot which I dont know why I would as I am not having any hotdogs and soda or anything LOL


----------



## Stinas

Likklegemz - :hugs: Im sorry! I know how it feels! Maybe our bodies just need to relax....BFP FET's soon!

GettingBroody - I think its just regular perfume....I wore deodorant both ET and ER.

Jenn - I hope you find the heartbeats soon!!! I would be frustrated too lol

Greek - Im sorry! Do you have any :cold:?

Lulu - Thats a great amount!! yay!!!

Ash - I cant wait to hear your results!

bubumaci - yay for starting!!!

jchic - YAYYYY!!!


----------



## Jenn76

Jess: glad to hear your apt went well, another scan in a week, you are so lucky. I had 5 good days with no MS made me nervous, lol. Good news I feel like crap again this weekend so hopefully my beans are ok. I think I will stress through all three trimesters but this one is the worst. At least we have each other for support. 

Likklegemz: :hugs: Sorry today's results didn't change. My clinic insists on three bleeds before starting again. It's so that all the meds are gone and your system has a chance to return to normal. I know it sucks to have to wait but you need to trust that your RE knows what they are doing.

Wantbaby: So excited to hear about your scan. Glad to hear risks decrease after 8 weeks but I still worry. 

Ash: Go for it! Delaying won't change the results. Worst case scenario isn't that bad right it's what you have been waiting for IVF. But you may get your BFP. FX for you! 

Lulu: My next ultrasound is on Oct 9th seems so far away. I can't wait to see my beans. I'm so nervous, but that's normal. I hope all your embries keep going strong.

Prayin: Not too long for you now, how are you feeling? Are you going to test?

Bomo: Great that you wait is almost over. Can't wait for you to get your BFP.

All the other TWW ladies :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## jchic

Jenn- your first scan was 8 weeks right?


----------



## Christie2011

Ladies, I caved. I was really going to wait until tomorrow, but I found an extra test at home and I couldn't resist. It's only 4dp5dt and I believe I have my first BFP. I hope my lil bean sticks for the long haul.

The only symptom I had was mild cramping throughout the day the day after transfer and then on and off over the next 3 days.
 



Attached Files:







positive.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Lindsay18

Christie- that's fantastic!!! Yay!!! That's how my cramping went too:) so excited for you!!!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Christie2011 said:


> Ladies, I caved. I was really going to wait until tomorrow, but I found an extra test at home and I couldn't resist. It's only 4dp5dt and I believe I have my first BFP. I hope my lil bean sticks for the long haul.
> 
> The only symptom I had was mild cramping throughout the day the day after transfer and then on and off over the next 3 days.

Congrats!! That is for sure your BFP! Now you will have to obsession of watching that line get darker. :winkwink:


----------



## Lulu 07

Christie ~ I see it!! Congrats and I hope it's a very sticky one!!

Almost ~ 8dpo was definitely too early. Gas could be a good sign!! FX for you for your bfp!

Jenn ~ The 9th will be here before you know it! How exciting!!!

MrsC ~ I can't wait to find out what you're having!!


I got my update and all 9 are still doing well. Most likely we will freeze but we're taking it day by day. Hopefully they'll keep going strong!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Christie... OMG I see the second line.. CONGRATS!!


----------



## jchic

Christie-HUGE congrats! That was my only symptom too! Pretty much still is! Yay!!!!!!


----------



## almosthere

woohoo christie def a bfp so 9dpo bfp?!!! I would keep testing! when is your beta?!

lol I peed on a opk as i know it can pick up hcg and because I have no use for them now since I am doing ivf lol no need to track ov right?! And also because dh will be p.o-d if I poas-hpt. Anyhow it was nearly positive...so now I am getting hopeful!!


----------



## Christie2011

almosthere said:


> woohoo christie def a bfp so 9dpo bfp?!!! I would keep testing! when is your beta?!
> 
> lol I peed on a opk as i know it can pick up hcg and because I have no use for them now since I am doing ivf lol no need to track ov right?! And also because dh will be p.o-d if I poas-hpt. Anyhow it was nearly positive...so now I am getting hopeful!!

I do hope that is a good sign for you! My beta isn't until 9/25. I picked up a box of HPTs on the way home (didn't realize I still had one waiting under the bathroom sink for me) so I have a few more to use up between now and beta :)


----------



## hiccups

Hi ladies hope everyone had a good weekend. After my appointment i was told to go in for E2 and sono tomorrow and we will be triggering tomorrow night.


----------



## Christie2011

hiccups said:


> Hi ladies hope everyone had a good weekend. After my appointment i was told to go in for E2 and sono tomorrow and we will be triggering tomorrow night.

Exciting, trigger time! Good luck!


----------



## Lindsay18

Awesome, hiccups!!! Yay for trigger!


----------



## MrsC8776

hiccups said:


> Hi ladies hope everyone had a good weekend. After my appointment i was told to go in for E2 and sono tomorrow and we will be triggering tomorrow night.

Good luck tomorrow! Not much longer. :happydance:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Jenn76 said:


> Jess: glad to hear your apt went well, another scan in a week, you are so lucky. I had 5 good days with no MS made me nervous, lol. Good news I feel like crap again this weekend so hopefully my beans are ok. I think I will stress through all three trimesters but this one is the worst. At least we have each other for support.
> 
> Likklegemz: :hugs: Sorry today's results didn't change. My clinic insists on three bleeds before starting again. It's so that all the meds are gone and your system has a chance to return to normal. I know it sucks to have to wait but you need to trust that your RE knows what they are doing.
> 
> Wantbaby: So excited to hear about your scan. Glad to hear risks decrease after 8 weeks but I still worry.
> 
> Ash: Go for it! Delaying won't change the results. Worst case scenario isn't that bad right it's what you have been waiting for IVF. But you may get your BFP. FX for you!
> 
> Lulu: My next ultrasound is on Oct 9th seems so far away. I can't wait to see my beans. I'm so nervous, but that's normal. I hope all your embries keep going strong.
> 
> Prayin: Not too long for you now, how are you feeling? Are you going to test?
> 
> Bomo: Great that you wait is almost over. Can't wait for you to get your BFP.
> 
> All the other TWW ladies :dust: :dust: :dust:

hi! Not long at all :happydance: Im feeling a little nauseous but I think thats just nerves because I am excited about finding out Friday. I want to test but Im worried about seeing a BIG FAT NEGATIVE... not sure yet plus I think its still too early for me...how are you?


----------



## almosthere

Yay for trigger hiccups!


----------



## drsquid

christie- congrats. and dont make yourself nuts over the "darkness" of the lines on your followup tests. people freak when they think they arent darker enough.. they are made to be pos or neg (ie qualitative) and not so much level (ie quantitative).


----------



## Lulu 07

Hiccups ~ Yaaay for trigger! Good luck!

Almost ~ I have a really good feeling that you're preggo!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hiccups... Yay for trigger!

Lulu... So glad to hear your embies are doing well!

Christie... Congrats!

Prayin... Good luck when you test!!

Ash... Fingers crossed for you!

I'm sorry to not do personals with everyone... I'm on my phone and I can't scroll back that far. I'm thinking of everyone.


----------



## Stinas

Christie - YAYYYYYYYY!!!!! 

hiccups - YAY for trigger!


----------



## GettingBroody

Christie - congratulations!!! :yipee: Hope this is the first bfp of many for all the ladies who are testing soon!!

Almost - fx'd that opk is a good sign!

Hiccups - yay for triggering!! 

Jchic - congrats on yesterday's scan! :D

Ash - good luck today!

Bubu - congrats on getting started again!! 

Lulu - great news about your embies!

Mo - good luck today! You are nearly PUPO!!

Afm, nothing to report except the mildest of cramping. Not sure if it's still from ER or if it's something new... Think I'm going to poas this morning to see if my trigger is gone or still hanging around!


----------



## bubumaci

Christie :happydance: Congratulations :)
Hiccups --- yaaaayy :hugs:


----------



## GettingBroody

Well, my trigger is officially gone...!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Omg just back from my scan!! I'm having twins!!!!! I'm so excited!!! I'll write personals later. I'm in shock xx


----------



## Lindsay18

Pink- omg!!! I'm so exited for you!!! Congratulations, Mama!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Pink!! Congrats!


----------



## bubumaci

Pink! That's so exciting! :) Congratulations :happydance: ... some more twins for our thread :)

Anybody heard from Haj lately?


----------



## GettingBroody

Congratulations Pink!!!! :happydance: It's like Twins R Us in here!!! :oneofeach:

Mo - when do you go in for ET? Good luck!


----------



## MoBaby

I go in 2.5 hours to the center! Tried to sleep longer but couldn't lol. Had to get up!

I just checked my trigger to see if gone... Looks faint still so probably 2-3 more days and it will be out of me :) yay!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Yay, Mo!!! Good luck today!!!


----------



## bubumaci

I knew there was something I meant to ask and forgot .. 
Mo - thinking of you at 4 my time :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Pink - congrats on the twins! So exciting :happydance:

AFM - tested first thing this morning ... :bfn: Oh well. I don't feel like AF is coming but who knows. Now I just have to wait for her to get here before I can start IVF ... and I'm on down regulation protocol so that means on CD 21 of the cycle that should be starting soon I start lupron. Then 7 days after that I start gonal F and menopur ... I really didn't want to have to go through this but it is what it is.

Sorry for the downer girls!


----------



## almosthere

fx for you mo!

and so sorry ash-the upside is ivf has great success rates!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

:hugs: Ash. I'm so sorry. Don't apologise - we're here for the bad as well as the good. :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

congrats pink didnt you say you wanted twins too?! woohoo!!! 

getting-yay for trigger being gone-cramping sounds great!

lulu-I am starting to think I am out today, dif. emotions every day lol...dying to test but will not test today at least...I have a 10 hour shift as we have open house today, so that will keep me very busy I will not get home until around 9 or so!


----------



## almosthere

also, I read two dif. things-an opk can pick up hcg but also af comming, ugh!! I have been super moody lately which is a major pms sign for me :/


----------



## jchic

Pink - congrats! Oh my goodness, TWINS! That is just wonderful, wonderful news!

Ash - IVF has amazing success rates and is the absolute granddaddy of all procedures which means its your best shot at getting pregnant. I know its not easy to start the process, but believe me, you will be ecstatic with the results! 

How is everyone today?


----------



## Lindsay18

Ashli- I'm so sorry, girl. I'm glad you tested though. At least you know the next stage! And you will get your BFP with IVF!!! Xoxo


----------



## wantbabysoon

I am off to my scan!


----------



## jchic

good luck want! Cant wait for your update!


----------



## bubumaci

Ash ... :hugs:
I can so understand how you are feeling. But these lovely ladies are right. It is a tough road to go down, but at least we have this road and this thread here can fill us with positivity... I mean just look at how many fabulous :bfp: s we are seeing here almost every day! 
:hugs: it would be so much nicer to be able to conceive without this ... but we have this opportunity to get our miracle babies (something a couple of generations before us didn't even have) and the chances are really really good that you will get your miracle baby :hug:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Pink gerbera said:


> Omg just back from my scan!! I'm having twins!!!!! I'm so excited!!! I'll write personals later. I'm in shock xx

Pink that is fantastic NEWS!!!!!!!! SO VERY HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

ashknowsbest said:


> Pink - congrats on the twins! So exciting :happydance:
> 
> AFM - tested first thing this morning ... :bfn: Oh well. I don't feel like AF is coming but who knows. Now I just have to wait for her to get here before I can start IVF ... and I'm on down regulation protocol so that means on CD 21 of the cycle that should be starting soon I start lupron. Then 7 days after that I start gonal F and menopur ... I really didn't want to have to go through this but it is what it is.
> 
> Sorry for the downer girls!

I'm sorry Ash. :hugs:


----------



## michelle01

Pink - CONGRATS on your twins; how amazing!

Jchic - So happy you had a great scan yesterday :)

Ash - Sorry :hugs: I know how your feeling; hang in there.

Want - Good luck with your scan.

Mobaby - Thinking about you and hoping you have a great ET today!

I know I missed many others; this thread is moving so fast and I have not been on much in the past few weeks. I do have my follow-up this morning since my second failed cycle, but not sure what to expect at this point! Hope everyone else is doing good!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks girls. I'm just hanging out at home today, I'm having a really bad lower back ache and AF has showed up.


----------



## bubumaci

Mo... thinking of you :)

Ash ... how 'bout a nice, warm, bubbly bath to help with your lower back and to treat and pamper yourself? :hugs:


----------



## wantbabysoon

ok.. I am back from my scan... I have good & somewhat bad news... The RE said we are having TWINS... Twin A measured on track with heartbeat 140 bpm... Twin B was very small and he could not measure it but could see heartbeat.. I am not sure what this means?? I have a scan next Monday to see if they both are growing as expected... Ladies having twins.. did both babies measure exact? I am so nervous now...


----------



## Phantom710

I'm not having twins but I've had friends who've had them, and they've never measured exact.


----------



## jchic

Want - first of all, HUGE congrats! There is literally an explosion of twins on here! I am SUPER excited for you. Secondly - dont be nervous. It is still very early, you are only 7 weeks and as the doctor I had on Sunday explained it - everything is soooo teeny tiny at that point and every baby grows at a different rate, even twins. I am certain all is fine. just a few days makes such a HUGE difference at this stage in the pregnancy. Chin up, it will all be fine!


----------



## michelle01

Congrats Want! I am so happy for you! I am sure everything will be great with your next scan as even just days seem to make a difference. And the fact he saw a hb for the second one is really great!


----------



## Phantom710

Consult today michelle01. Let us know how everything goes!


----------



## bubumaci

Want :happydance: Congratulations :) :)


----------



## MrsC8776

Pink gerbera said:


> Omg just back from my scan!! I'm having twins!!!!! I'm so excited!!! I'll write personals later. I'm in shock xx

Yay congrats!! :happydance:



bubumaci said:


> Pink! That's so exciting! :) Congratulations :happydance: ... some more twins for our thread :)
> 
> Anybody heard from Haj lately?

I was just wondering about Haj



MoBaby said:


> I go in 2.5 hours to the center! Tried to sleep longer but couldn't lol. Had to get up!
> 
> I just checked my trigger to see if gone... Looks faint still so probably 2-3 more days and it will be out of me :) yay!!

Good luck! Can't wait to hear how it goes.



ashknowsbest said:


> Pink - congrats on the twins! So exciting :happydance:
> 
> AFM - tested first thing this morning ... :bfn: Oh well. I don't feel like AF is coming but who knows. Now I just have to wait for her to get here before I can start IVF ... and I'm on down regulation protocol so that means on CD 21 of the cycle that should be starting soon I start lupron. Then 7 days after that I start gonal F and menopur ... I really didn't want to have to go through this but it is what it is.
> 
> Sorry for the downer girls!

So sorry about the bfn :hugs: No need to apologize, you are not a downer. 



almosthere said:


> congrats pink didnt you say you wanted twins too?! woohoo!!!
> 
> getting-yay for trigger being gone-cramping sounds great!
> 
> lulu-I am starting to think I am out today, dif. emotions every day lol...dying to test but will not test today at least...I have a 10 hour shift as we have open house today, so that will keep me very busy I will not get home until around 9 or so!

Don't give up. Anything is possible, you still have a few days until your OTD.



wantbabysoon said:


> ok.. I am back from my scan... I have good & somewhat bad news... The RE said we are having TWINS... Twin A measured on track with heartbeat 140 bpm... Twin B was very small and he could not measure it but could see heartbeat.. I am not sure what this means?? I have a scan next Monday to see if they both are growing as expected... Ladies having twins.. did both babies measure exact? I am so nervous now...

First of all congrats on the twins!! :happydance: That is so exciting! Try not to worry about them being different sizes. The good news is that they both have heartbeats. I will say that at my first scan they did measure a day or two apart. Have you been to the twin part on this forum? Maybe pop in over there and see what the other ladies think and if they have ever experienced this. I believe everything will be ok with your babies though.


----------



## GettingBroody

Want - huge congrats on your twins!!! :dance: I don't really know a lot about twins but I'm sure it's normal for them to measure differently at this early stage. Like the others have said things can change a lot over a few days when they're that tiny and the fact that they've both got heartbeats is great. I'm sure you're feeling worried right now but try not to be and concentrate on sending those two lil beans loads of growing energy! :hugs:


----------



## drsquid

want- like the other ladies said, stay cautiously optimistic. how much difference in size were they? a heartbeat is a good sign thought

pink= congrats

ash= im so sorry but excited for you to start ivf. such better success rates


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks for all of the love and support girls. I have to be honest, I'm probably going to stay away from this site at least until I start IVF which will be in mid October. I've been crying all morning, I'm just extremely emotional and don't know what else to do besides distance myself a little bit from all of this. Love you all and thanks again for all of the support. For those of you still waiting for ER or ET best of luck, I hope when I log back on there is GREAT news and for those of you with BFP's congratulations!


----------



## GettingBroody

See you soon Ash :hugs:


----------



## hiccups

Pink congrats
Mobaby GL


----------



## Lindsay18

Want- yay!!!! Congratulations!!! Don't worry. Everything is so early and they will catch up for sure:) most important there were 2 heartbeats!!!!


----------



## hiccups

Want congrats, I'm sure you will see that your babies are fine on your next scan

Ash no need to apologize we will be here to support you when you come back


----------



## Stinas

Pink - :happydance::happydance: YAYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!! I love twins! hehe

Mobaby - Good luck!!!! :flower: :happydance::happydance:

Ash - It will be ok! You already have an idea of what it will be like. :hugs: 

wantbabysoon - YAY for twins!! Dont they say one twin is usually smaller anyways? Its still super early....so dont be upset! I agree with the other ladies....2 heartbeats is a great sign!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Thanks for the assurances ladies!! You all are awesome!!
I am definitely a little nervous but am glad they could atleast see 2 heartbeats!!

Pink - Huge congrats to you!!

Ash - Take as much time as you need. We will all be here when you decide you want to come back.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Ash - I'm sorry for your bfn and your sadness. We'll still be her in oct when you need us :) Keep your chin up. I've been there. Hugs

Mobaby good luck today. Let us know :)

Want - congrats!!!! Mine were measuring a day apart at today's scan so I think it's totally normal for them to not measure the exact same. 

Thanks girls for all the love. 

Xxx


----------



## jchic

want, I know you are nervous....trust me. But babies at this stage are SO small. They literally will grow 10,000 times their size at conception by 10 weeks just to give you an idea. Just the matter of a few days makes a huge difference. Also, remember, no two babies grow exactly the same, and thats ok and more the norm than not!


----------



## MoBaby

Want congrats!!! Twins!!! Please don't worry; just wait for the next scan!! Heartbeat is great!!

I can't believe all these twins!!!!

Okay my transfer went amazing. Two blasts transferred and we have 5 morulas that are still going strong so they hope we have at least 2 frosties tomorrow.. Obviously this could change but all the embryos looked better than previous cycles!! I will post pics of my embryos later... Can't from iPhone. So now to go eat and relax for 3 daya!!!


----------



## bubumaci

Ash - take care of yourself. You know, we will be here for you :hugs:


----------



## michelle01

YAY Mobaby!!! That is awesome :)

Ash - I am truly sorry :hugs: I took some time away and that really helped me!

I had my follow-up today; going to start with my next cycle!! Just hope 3rd times a charm!


----------



## bubumaci

Michelle - fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Pink and Want. . . .Wohoo for twins!! Yay!

Ash. . . I&#8217;m so sorry! Take care of yourself!

Mo. . . Congrats on being Pupo!! I&#8217;m so glad transfer went well!

Michelle. . . Fingers crossed this is your cycle!

I'm hoping all the twins in here will rub off on me this cycle too! :o)

Everyone else. . . HAPPY Monday! I hope all of the pregnant ladies are feeling well, those in the TWW are doing ok, everyone getting ready to start or already stimming are well, and everyone else is hanging in there!

Love to you all!


----------



## GettingBroody

Yay Mo!!!! Congrats on being PUPO with twins!! :baby::baby: When do you test?

Michelle - that's great news! I hope this cycle is it for you!!


----------



## MoBaby

My otd is 26 sept.... My PTD (personal test date) is Saturday (5dpt)...


----------



## Lindsay18

Yay Mo!!! So glad it went well!!!

Michelle- fingers crossed for you! This is your time:) xoxo


----------



## Christie2011

Pink gerbera said:


> Omg just back from my scan!! I'm having twins!!!!! I'm so excited!!! I'll write personals later. I'm in shock xx

YAY! Twice as much happiness!


----------



## jchic

Mo - great news!

Michelle - excited for this cycle!!!! YAY!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi everyone!

Michelle - Fingers crossed for you! Sending all positive vibes for you 

Mo - AWESOME NEWS! Congrats on being PUPO with twins!!! 

AFM....Not sure how I feel right now...so many emotions...but I know one huge one and it's that I'm scared I will receive bad news....Not sure why and I hate feeling this way...but like everyone I want this in the worst way and can't help but feel anxious. 

Hope everyone is enjoying their Monday and can't wait to hear updated news from all of the ladies


----------



## GettingBroody

MoBaby said:


> My otd is 26 sept.... My PTD (personal test date) is Saturday (5dpt)...

PTD!!! I love it!! :thumbup: Think my PTD might be Sunday but I haven't quite decided yet!:haha:

Christie - love the new ticker!! :D

Prayin & Almost - ye are nearly there! Totally understand how ye are feeling (since I'm feeling the exact same!!) but stay strong! :hugs:


----------



## wantbabysoon

MoBaby - Yay!!

Michelle - Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Jenn76

Jess: Yes my first scan was at 8 weeks, it was nice because I got to see both babies hearts beating. 

Christie: Congrats! So happy for you! :happydance:

Lulu: Yeah for 9 strong embries, are you going to day 5?

Almost: FX that you are next to get a BFP. 

Lily: Yeah for triggering soon! I hope you get lots of eggies at your ER.

Prayin: Friday will be here in no time, I know testing is scary it's great if you can wait. It's best to remain positive until the end. Don't read into symptoms and feelings as if you ask most on here they don't prove anything. I'm praying for you to get a BFP. I'm good just went around looking at daycare's for the first time today shocked by the long wait lists to get infants in. They are booking two years in advance :dohh: 

Broody: Yeah for trigger being gone, not long before your BFP!

Pink: Wow congrats, welcome to the twin club! :happydance: Crazy how many twins in here. When is your next scan?

Ash: Sorry it didn't work this cycle, but the others are right IVF is going to be much more successful for you. Glad AF came and three weeks till you are on you way. :hugs:

Michelle: :hi: Glad your appointment went well and that you are starting again. Three times is lucky for many.

Wantbaby: Congrats on twins, I really hope one is just lagging a bit. They grow so much from week nine onward so there is time for B to catch up. I never got measurements in terms of what weeks or days they were measuring at they just told me they were both measuring on schedule. FX for you to get a good update next scan.

Mobaby: Congrats on being PUPO. :happydance: FX that you get lot's of frosties. But you won't need them till baby two or three.


----------



## MrsC8776

ashknowsbest said:


> Thanks for all of the love and support girls. I have to be honest, I'm probably going to stay away from this site at least until I start IVF which will be in mid October. I've been crying all morning, I'm just extremely emotional and don't know what else to do besides distance myself a little bit from all of this. Love you all and thanks again for all of the support. For those of you still waiting for ER or ET best of luck, I hope when I log back on there is GREAT news and for those of you with BFP's congratulations!

:hugs: Please know we will all be here when and if you are ready. 



MoBaby said:


> Want congrats!!! Twins!!! Please don't worry; just wait for the next scan!! Heartbeat is great!!
> 
> I can't believe all these twins!!!!
> 
> Okay my transfer went amazing. Two blasts transferred and we have 5 morulas that are still going strong so they hope we have at least 2 frosties tomorrow.. Obviously this could change but all the embryos looked better than previous cycles!! I will post pics of my embryos later... Can't from iPhone. So now to go eat and relax for 3 daya!!!

Yay for being PUPO with twins! Fx for frosties. 



michelle01 said:


> YAY Mobaby!!! That is awesome :)
> 
> Ash - I am truly sorry :hugs: I took some time away and that really helped me!
> 
> I had my follow-up today; going to start with my next cycle!! Just hope 3rd times a charm!

3rd time is going to be it for you! Not much longer until you can get started. 



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Michelle - Fingers crossed for you! Sending all positive vibes for you
> 
> Mo - AWESOME NEWS! Congrats on being PUPO with twins!!!
> 
> AFM....Not sure how I feel right now...so many emotions...but I know one huge one and it's that I'm scared I will receive bad news....Not sure why and I hate feeling this way...but like everyone I want this in the worst way and can't help but feel anxious.
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying their Monday and can't wait to hear updated news from all of the ladies

:hugs: Try to stay positive. I know it is hard but that is the best thing to do right now.

*hiccups~* How did the scan go? Are you triggering tonight? 

*Lulu~* How are things looking?


----------



## MoBaby

Here are my little ones:

https://yesbabyplease.files.wordpress.com/2012/09/20120917-185730.jpg


----------



## Jenn76

MoBaby said:


> Here are my little ones:
> 
> https://yesbabyplease.files.wordpress.com/2012/09/20120917-185730.jpg

Looking good Mobaby! It's so amazing to see them at this stage and when you get your BFP with twins it will be so great to look back on this pic as your first baby pic.


----------



## MoBaby

twins would be amazing!


----------



## Christie2011

Those are some good looking embies!


----------



## Lulu 07

Pink and wantababy ~ Congrats on the TWINS!!

Ash ~ Sorry about the bfn :hugs:

Almost ~ I've used an opk a few times in the past cycles to try to detect hcg and it was always super faint so it never detected af coming for me. Also, my friend used it before she used an hpt and it detected her pregnancy before the hpt did. FX for you!!

MoBaby ~ Congrats on being PUPO!! I'm glad it all went well and those babies look perfect.. Make sure you rest up and give them a chance to snuggle in real tight! Looking forward to your bfp!

Michelle ~ Yaaay for starting again! FX this will be it for you!

Jenn ~ I have to go in Wednesday which is day 5 so we could talk about whether we're going to transfer on that day or just freeze all. My RE was concerned that my lining may not be perfect because my progesterone level before trigger was a little higher than where he wants it. I think most likely we're going to be freezing all the embryos for a different cycle so that we have the best chance for implantation.

MrsC ~ Thanks for asking.. Here's today's update..


All 9 of my embies are still going strong and they are dividing just like they should be. I am super excited that this cycle is so much better than the last one. I have an appointment on Wednesday to talk about whether we're transferring them this cycle or freezing them all for a later transfer when my lining looks better. RE wants the best chance for achieving pregnancy so I could tell he's leaning more into freezing them which is perfectly fine with me.


----------



## MrsC8776

MoBaby~ Thats is a wonderful picture! 

Lulu~ I hope all goes well on Wednesday. Are you ok with freezing them? I know it might be hard but if it is for the best you should trust him.


----------



## hiccups

Hi ladies, triggered tonight. ER on Wed morning. Any advise so things will go smoothly?


----------



## MrsC8776

hiccups said:


> Hi ladies, triggered tonight. ER on Wed morning. Any advise so things will go smoothly?

Yay! Good luck!


----------



## Stinas

MoBaby - :happydance:

michelle - Yay! I wish you all the luck in the world with the 3rd cycle!

Lulu - 9 is a great number!


----------



## Lulu 07

Hiccups ~ Yaaay for trigger!! Good luck!

MrsC ~ As hard as having to wait is, I am completely ok with freezing them. I want the best chance at achieving pregnancy. I guess I just don't want to waste perfectly good embryos knowing the lining is not good for implantation. 

Stinas ~ When are you having your FET? We might end up being FET cycle buddies if we decide to freeze!


----------



## GettingBroody

Mo - great photo!!!

Lulu - delighted all your embies are doing well!! I'm sure it's a pain having to wait to put them back in (if you have to!) but whatever is more likely to lead to a bfp...! I'm glad your ok with this decision! :D

Hiccups - congrats on triggering!! Won't be long now til ER! How many follies are they estimating? Have some snack-like food (crisps etc) in the house so you can nibble on them Wed afternoon because you probably won't feel much like eating anything proper and have your hot water bottle at the ready! Good luck!


----------



## bubumaci

Congratulations on your trigger Hiccups ... :) How are you feeling?
I think there isn't really much you can do - just relax afterwards, avoid sudden movements (you might get quite sore) - and hot water bottle sounds good (I didn't think of it first time round) :)


----------



## Jenn76

hiccups said:


> Hi ladies, triggered tonight. ER on Wed morning. Any advise so things will go smoothly?

Drink lots afterward and have a heating pad ready. Rest if you can. It's really not that bad.


----------



## Jenn76

Lulu 07 said:


> Pink and wantababy ~ Congrats on the TWINS!!
> 
> Ash ~ Sorry about the bfn :hugs:
> 
> Almost ~ I've used an opk a few times in the past cycles to try to detect hcg and it was always super faint so it never detected af coming for me. Also, my friend used it before she used an hpt and it detected her pregnancy before the hpt did. FX for you!!
> 
> MoBaby ~ Congrats on being PUPO!! I'm glad it all went well and those babies look perfect.. Make sure you rest up and give them a chance to snuggle in real tight! Looking forward to your bfp!
> 
> Michelle ~ Yaaay for starting again! FX this will be it for you!
> 
> Jenn ~ I have to go in Wednesday which is day 5 so we could talk about whether we're going to transfer on that day or just freeze all. My RE was concerned that my lining may not be perfect because my progesterone level before trigger was a little higher than where he wants it. I think most likely we're going to be freezing all the embryos for a different cycle so that we have the best chance for implantation.
> 
> MrsC ~ Thanks for asking.. Here's today's update..
> 
> 
> All 9 of my embies are still going strong and they are dividing just like they should be. I am super excited that this cycle is so much better than the last one. I have an appointment on Wednesday to talk about whether we're transferring them this cycle or freezing them all for a later transfer when my lining looks better. RE wants the best chance for achieving pregnancy so I could tell he's leaning more into freezing them which is perfectly fine with me.

Good luck Wednesday!


----------



## Lindsay18

Hiccups- yay!! So exciting:) I was fine to eat afterwards- hungry actually. Just avoid spicy. Play it safer with food. Definitely have a heating pad ready. It's the only thing that made me feel better. You'll be crampy and have a pulled muscle feeling. It's annoying but so worth it lol!!! Best of luck!!


----------



## almosthere

ashley I am so sorry... <3 HUGS for you!!!

yippee for trigger and growing embrious and son to be ET's and ER's...sorry for lack of personals, slept in and have to finsih getting ready for work! I got a clear positive OPK yesterday lol I am so silly! So I hope this means only good things. Looking bacjk at my past natural cycles, I would use opk as hpt and they were never pos...eeek!!! only 3 more sleeps until my beta!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Almost, you're making me want to start peeing on opks now!! Must go see if I have any cheapies upstairs...!!!


----------



## jchic

Almost - stop peeing on opks! Go and get a FRER :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Lol!!! I agree with Jchic. Get testing for real and post your BFP!!! Beta is SOOO soon too:)


----------



## MoBaby

Almost!!!! Go get a test!!! Lol :)


----------



## MoBaby

*Ladies!!! I am absolutely speechless!!*
Omg.........omg.....

*We have 4 frosties!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## jchic

Mo - that is great news!!!! Super happy for you!!!!


----------



## jchic

I forgot to post pics of my little twinkie last time, so here they are! The first one was at 5 weeks, 2 days and the second is at 5 weeks, 5 days. Look at the difference 3 days can make!
 



Attached Files:







5wk2d.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 13









5wk5d.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Lindsay18

Mo- that's amazing!!!!! Congrats!!!

J- looooove the little bean already!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Lulu 07 said:


> Hiccups ~ Yaaay for trigger!! Good luck!
> 
> MrsC ~ As hard as having to wait is, I am completely ok with freezing them. I want the best chance at achieving pregnancy. I guess I just don't want to waste perfectly good embryos knowing the lining is not good for implantation.
> 
> Stinas ~ When are you having your FET? We might end up being FET cycle buddies if we decide to freeze!

I think you are looking at it in a very good way. What ever happens I hope for the best. 



almosthere said:


> ashley I am so sorry... <3 HUGS for you!!!
> 
> yippee for trigger and growing embrious and son to be ET's and ER's...sorry for lack of personals, slept in and have to finsih getting ready for work! I got a clear positive OPK yesterday lol I am so silly! So I hope this means only good things. Looking bacjk at my past natural cycles, I would use opk as hpt and they were never pos...eeek!!! only 3 more sleeps until my beta!!!

I agree with the other girls. Use an FRER!! 



MoBaby said:


> *Ladies!!! I am absolutely speechless!!*
> Omg.........omg.....
> 
> *We have 4 frosties!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:happydance: Amazing news! I'm so happy for you. 



jchic said:


> I forgot to post pics of my little twinkie last time, so here they are! The first one was at 5 weeks, 2 days and the second is at 5 weeks, 5 days. Look at the difference 3 days can make!

Lovely pictures


----------



## GettingBroody

Mo - brilliant news!!!!! :D

Jchic - aw, lovely photos!! Imagine the size difference the next time!


----------



## drsquid

it is so exciting early cause they change sooo much each timeyou look

mo- yay for frosties


----------



## hiccups

Great pic of the little beans


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Jchic. . . LOVE the pics!

Hiccups. . . Yay for triggering, as others have said have a heating pad ready.

Lulu. . . I&#8217;m glad your comfortable with the idea of freezing them. I agree, anything that will make a BFP more likely is worth it!

Mo. . . Congrats on the frosties!

Almost. . . I agree with everyone else. . . use a FRER!

Drs. . . Love the pics!

MrsC. . . how are you feeling?

Lindsay. . . how is school going?

Love to everyone else!!

AFM, I am getting antsy to just get started. I know I just have to wait until Friday but I am hoping all the changes with this cycle bring on a BFP. Did anyone watch the Kardashians? The season finale really hit home for me with what Kloe has found out. I know I have been ovulating and producing eggs but I also know that I don&#8217;t have many eggs left of good quality.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Baby - I watch the Kardashians and I cried ... :haha: I'm such a baby.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

I did too Ash! I appreciate her willingness to let it be on TV. It's an incredibly emotional time.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Hey ladies

Mo - congrats on the frosties :)

Hiccups - yey for trigger :)

Jhic - brill pics :)

Almost - you gonna test? Is beta Friday?

Xxxx


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi Ladies!!

Mo- That is WONDERFUL news!!!!! Congrats! So happy for you!


Jchic - That is one absolutely precious picture!


----------



## drsquid

bomo= looking forward to you starting!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Prayin - how are you doing? Any urges to poas?!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

GettingBroody said:


> Prayin - how are you doing? Any urges to poas?!

Girlllllll...I have urges EVERY MINUTE OF THE DAY TO PEE ON A DARN STICK! I promised that I wouldn't though...so it's killing me! :wacko:

I'm doing fine....this whole not drinking caffeine is really bothering me....I am so used to drinking my one cup every night before I go to bed....and I wake up with headaches because I'm so use to the caffeine....lol...other than that...I'm anxious about Friday. 

How are you doing?


----------



## Stinas

Lulu - I am just waiting on AF....hopefully she shows up in 20 days or so....so I am guessing mid-oct for FET. Your not doing a fresh transfer? I would love to be FET buddies!!!

Almost - :happydance: I agree with Jchic & Lindsay! 

MoBaby - :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

jchic - awww cute little peanut!

BabyOnMyOwn - I saw the finale of the Kardashians. I was really happy the went over it all...it was nice to see that someone that has everything(from the outside), has the same struggles as we do.


----------



## Lindsay18

BOMO- school is good. Extra tired from getting back in full swing. And people are extra annoying haha!!! How about you?!

I just watched the episode today and I feel the same way. Really hit home and am glad it's being openly discussed! Refreshing actually.


----------



## MrsC8776

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Jchic. . . LOVE the pics!
> 
> Hiccups. . . Yay for triggering, as others have said have a heating pad ready.
> 
> Lulu. . . Im glad your comfortable with the idea of freezing them. I agree, anything that will make a BFP more likely is worth it!
> 
> Mo. . . Congrats on the frosties!
> 
> Almost. . . I agree with everyone else. . . use a FRER!
> 
> Drs. . . Love the pics!
> 
> MrsC. . . how are you feeling?
> 
> Lindsay. . . how is school going?
> 
> Love to everyone else!!
> 
> AFM, I am getting antsy to just get started. I know I just have to wait until Friday but I am hoping all the changes with this cycle bring on a BFP. Did anyone watch the Kardashians? The season finale really hit home for me with what Kloe has found out. I know I have been ovulating and producing eggs but I also know that I dont have many eggs left of good quality.

I'm feeling pretty good. Thank you for checking on me. Just super tired all the time but I can deal with that. 

Friday will be here so soon! I'm excited for you to get started! 



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> GettingBroody said:
> 
> 
> Prayin - how are you doing? Any urges to poas?!
> 
> Girlllllll...I have urges EVERY MINUTE OF THE DAY TO PEE ON A DARN STICK! I promised that I wouldn't though...so it's killing me! :wacko:
> 
> I'm doing fine....this whole not drinking caffeine is really bothering me....I am so used to drinking my one cup every night before I go to bed....and I wake up with headaches because I'm so use to the caffeine....lol...other than that...I'm anxious about Friday.
> 
> How are you doing?Click to expand...

Not to be the caffeine pusher haha:)but I drank one cup a day during my 2ww. I'm still drinking my one cup a day. Although I did switch to half caff when I got my bfp. Not as good but it holds off those horrible headaches.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

I know, Friday will be here soon. . . I'm just impatient. :o)

School is going, well it's going. I LOVE my kiddos, they are super sweet. I only have 17 this year so I feel really blessed! I also have a student teacher this trimester which is nice but adds some extra work. Plus we have two new curriculums that I am trying to get familiar with. Unfortunately, my principal is still giving me a hard time and that makes things difficult. I know its not just me. . . she's giving everyone but her favorites a difficult start to the year. :o( Boo!

MrsC, are you able to get some extra rest? I know how hard it is to sleep soundly when someone you care about is gone. I grew up an Air Force Brat and spent many, many times with my dad gone. Not the same as a husband but I get the idea.


----------



## Jenn76

MoBaby said:


> *Ladies!!! I am absolutely speechless!!*
> Omg.........omg.....
> 
> *We have 4 frosties!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Congrats Mo! That's great news!



jchic said:


> I forgot to post pics of my little twinkie last time, so here they are! The first one was at 5 weeks, 2 days and the second is at 5 weeks, 5 days. Look at the difference 3 days can make!

It is remarkable how fast they grow and change in such short time periods. Great scans!



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Jchic. . . LOVE the pics!
> 
> Hiccups. . . Yay for triggering, as others have said have a heating pad ready.
> 
> Lulu. . . Im glad your comfortable with the idea of freezing them. I agree, anything that will make a BFP more likely is worth it!
> 
> Mo. . . Congrats on the frosties!
> 
> Almost. . . I agree with everyone else. . . use a FRER!
> 
> Drs. . . Love the pics!
> 
> MrsC. . . how are you feeling?
> 
> Lindsay. . . how is school going?
> 
> Love to everyone else!!
> 
> AFM, I am getting antsy to just get started. I know I just have to wait until Friday but I am hoping all the changes with this cycle bring on a BFP. Did anyone watch the Kardashians? The season finale really hit home for me with what Kloe has found out. I know I have been ovulating and producing eggs but I also know that I dont have many eggs left of good quality.

Friday will be here in no time, I'm so excited for you to get your BFP!



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> GettingBroody said:
> 
> 
> Prayin - how are you doing? Any urges to poas?!
> 
> Girlllllll...I have urges EVERY MINUTE OF THE DAY TO PEE ON A DARN STICK! I promised that I wouldn't though...so it's killing me! :wacko:
> 
> I'm doing fine....this whole not drinking caffeine is really bothering me....I am so used to drinking my one cup every night before I go to bed....and I wake up with headaches because I'm so use to the caffeine....lol...other than that...I'm anxious about Friday.
> 
> How are you doing?Click to expand...

You are allowed 1-2 cups a day of coffee, I did drink it during my TWW and beginning of pregnancy but then ms set in and coffee wasn't appealing. The headaches wore off after a few days. My DH asked me not to test but I didn't listen I just had to know. All the power to you if you can resist, I admire the ladies on here that held off. 

Almost: I agree with the other ladies use a rel test. Just for shits and giggles I just peed on an opk and it is positive but more faint then a FRER. So I guess it can work but I wouldn't trust it.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

MrsC8776 said:


> BabyOnMyOwn said:
> 
> 
> Jchic. . . LOVE the pics!
> 
> Hiccups. . . Yay for triggering, as others have said have a heating pad ready.
> 
> Lulu. . . Im glad your comfortable with the idea of freezing them. I agree, anything that will make a BFP more likely is worth it!
> 
> Mo. . . Congrats on the frosties!
> 
> Almost. . . I agree with everyone else. . . use a FRER!
> 
> Drs. . . Love the pics!
> 
> MrsC. . . how are you feeling?
> 
> Lindsay. . . how is school going?
> 
> Love to everyone else!!
> 
> AFM, I am getting antsy to just get started. I know I just have to wait until Friday but I am hoping all the changes with this cycle bring on a BFP. Did anyone watch the Kardashians? The season finale really hit home for me with what Kloe has found out. I know I have been ovulating and producing eggs but I also know that I dont have many eggs left of good quality.
> 
> I'm feeling pretty good. Thank you for checking on me. Just super tired all the time but I can deal with that.
> 
> Friday will be here so soon! I'm excited for you to get started!
> 
> 
> 
> PRAYIN4BABIES said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GettingBroody said:
> 
> 
> Prayin - how are you doing? Any urges to poas?!Click to expand...
> 
> Girlllllll...I have urges EVERY MINUTE OF THE DAY TO PEE ON A DARN STICK! I promised that I wouldn't though...so it's killing me! :wacko:
> 
> I'm doing fine....this whole not drinking caffeine is really bothering me....I am so used to drinking my one cup every night before I go to bed....and I wake up with headaches because I'm so use to the caffeine....lol...other than that...I'm anxious about Friday.
> 
> How are you doing?Click to expand...
> 
> Not to be the caffeine pusher haha:)but I drank one cup a day during my 2ww. I'm still drinking my one cup a day. Although I did switch to half caff when I got my bfp. Not as good but it holds off those horrible headaches.Click to expand...

Hi MrsC.....really????? hmmmmmm...my husband was laughing saying that I was being dramatic. lol....well now I know....If I feel one of those headaches coming on I will go ahead and take a couple of sips...I was miserable the entire day! The slightest noise would hurt.


----------



## drsquid

withdrawal from caffeine sucks and takes a long time. i had weeks of anxiety, depression, headaches etc when i went from 1000 down to 200 mg a day. im staying with between 100-200 mg a day now. id say a cup of coffee before bed (wow... i wouldnt sleep but...) is no biggie


----------



## MrsC8776

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> I know, Friday will be here soon. . . I'm just impatient. :o)
> 
> School is going, well it's going. I LOVE my kiddos, they are super sweet. I only have 17 this year so I feel really blessed! I also have a student teacher this trimester which is nice but adds some extra work. Plus we have two new curriculums that I am trying to get familiar with. Unfortunately, my principal is still giving me a hard time and that makes things difficult. I know its not just me. . . she's giving everyone but her favorites a difficult start to the year. :o( Boo!
> 
> MrsC, are you able to get some extra rest? I know how hard it is to sleep soundly when someone you care about is gone. I grew up an Air Force Brat and spent many, many times with my dad gone. Not the same as a husband but I get the idea.

I do manage to get rest. If I'm super tired I'll take a nap during that day. Last night I didn't get any rest. I woke up at 130 and 330 to use the restroom. Although at 330 when I woke up come to find out it wasn't having to pee that woke me. There was a dog barking. Not just a little bit or for a few minutes. I seriously was awake listening to this dog bark for over an hour. I have a dog and I love all animals but this I couldn't take, who lets their dog bark like that at 330 in the morning! Finally I called the non emergency line and asked them to come find the house that had the dog. He came and the dog stopped for half an hour... then started right back again. :dohh: Sorry got side tracked but to answer your question I get sleep. :haha: 



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Hi MrsC.....really????? hmmmmmm...my husband was laughing saying that I was being dramatic. lol....well now I know....If I feel one of those headaches coming on I will go ahead and take a couple of sips...I was miserable the entire day! The slightest noise would hurt.

Yes ma'am! :winkwink: Folgers makes a half caff/regular caff coffee. That is my new morning friend. If you look up the caffeine in one cup of that you will feel much better about drinking coffee. I could be an all day coffee drinker so I understand the one cup in the evening. Even one cup of regular coffee is ok. Just try to stay around the 2oomg mark.


----------



## almosthere

Holy shit i am pregnant ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## drsquid

almost- CONGRATS !!!!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

almosthere said:


> Holy shit i am pregnant ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

OMG!!!!!!!!!!! I am so very happy for you!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :hugs: congrats sweetie!!!!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

almosthere said:


> Holy shit i am pregnant ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

:yipee: Congrats!! 

Love your post :haha:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

MrsC8776 said:


> BabyOnMyOwn said:
> 
> 
> I know, Friday will be here soon. . . I'm just impatient. :o)
> 
> School is going, well it's going. I LOVE my kiddos, they are super sweet. I only have 17 this year so I feel really blessed! I also have a student teacher this trimester which is nice but adds some extra work. Plus we have two new curriculums that I am trying to get familiar with. Unfortunately, my principal is still giving me a hard time and that makes things difficult. I know its not just me. . . she's giving everyone but her favorites a difficult start to the year. :o( Boo!
> 
> MrsC, are you able to get some extra rest? I know how hard it is to sleep soundly when someone you care about is gone. I grew up an Air Force Brat and spent many, many times with my dad gone. Not the same as a husband but I get the idea.
> 
> I do manage to get rest. If I'm super tired I'll take a nap during that day. Last night I didn't get any rest. I woke up at 130 and 330 to use the restroom. Although at 330 when I woke up come to find out it wasn't having to pee that woke me. There was a dog barking. Not just a little bit or for a few minutes. I seriously was awake listening to this dog bark for over an hour. I have a dog and I love all animals but this I couldn't take, who lets their dog bark like that at 330 in the morning! Finally I called the non emergency line and asked them to come find the house that had the dog. He came and the dog stopped for half an hour... then started right back again. :dohh: Sorry got side tracked but to answer your question I get sleep. :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> PRAYIN4BABIES said:
> 
> 
> Hi MrsC.....really????? hmmmmmm...my husband was laughing saying that I was being dramatic. lol....well now I know....If I feel one of those headaches coming on I will go ahead and take a couple of sips...I was miserable the entire day! The slightest noise would hurt.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes ma'am! :winkwink: Folgers makes a half caff/regular caff coffee. That is my new morning friend. If you look up the caffeine in one cup of that you will feel much better about drinking coffee. I could be an all day coffee drinker so I understand the one cup in the evening. Even one cup of regular coffee is ok. Just try to stay around the 2oomg mark.Click to expand...

I will be at the supermarket tonight buying my Folgers! Thanks! :happydance:


----------



## Christie2011

almosthere said:


> Holy shit i am pregnant ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

YAY! So excited for you!


----------



## MoBaby

almosthere said:


> Holy shit i am pregnant ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hiccups

Almost.....Congrats!!!!!


----------



## almosthere

thanks so much everyone through all your support! I am going to hold off on changing my status and ticker until beta but I do not see why this would not be legit after getting a bfn meaning no trigger at 8dpo and today is 12dpo....


----------



## Lindsay18

Yay officially, almost!!!! Xoxo


----------



## wantbabysoon

almost - I am so excited for you!!


----------



## drsquid

almost- took me forever to change my ticker etc. i was all paranoid


----------



## Jenn76

almosthere said:


> Holy shit i am pregnant ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

:happydance: Congrats! So happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## almosthere

this is sooo dark it has to be legit especially after a clear stark bfn testing out trigger friday...12dpo so dark omgsh this is my second after my faint cheapie!
 



Attached Files:







HOLY SHIT!!! 001.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MrsC8776

Amazing lines!


----------



## Lindsay18

You went out and got another one. I love it hahaha


----------



## almosthere

of course!! glad i did it feels more real..the line came up before the control and so dark...my cheapie took the full time and was very faint....so thanks first response!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

drsquid said:


> withdrawal from caffeine sucks and takes a long time. i had weeks of anxiety, depression, headaches etc when i went from 1000 down to 200 mg a day. im staying with between 100-200 mg a day now. id say a cup of coffee before bed (wow... i wouldnt sleep but...) is no biggie

Hi Drsquid.....one cup at night puts me out in no time! I sleep like a baby!! How are you feeling?


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

almosthere said:


> of course!! glad i did it feels more real..the line came up before the control and so dark...my cheapie took the full time and was very faint....so thanks first response!!

You crack me up :haha: Congrats again!!!!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Who would think peeing on a stick would be so exciting!! LOL!!


----------



## Stinas

Almost - YAYYYY congrats!!!!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Wohoo Almost!!!!! Congratulations, I am so happy for you!!!


----------



## Lulu 07

Almost ~ I knew you were pregnant.. CONGRATS!!!! :happydance:

Mobaby ~ Yaaay for 4 frosties!!! :happydance:

Jchic ~ I love the pics!! Can't wait to see more pics of the little bean growing!

Stinas ~ Most likely I will not be doing a fresh transfer. My RE was a little concerned about the lining quality because progesterone level was a little high on the day of trigger. I will find out at my appointment tomorrow morning.


----------



## MrsC8776

Lulu I hope your appointment goes well!

Bubu good luck at your scan! Fx for some good progress so far. 

hiccups good luck at ER! I can't wait to hear how it goes.


----------



## GettingBroody

Almost - yaaaaaaaaaay!!! Congratulations!! :wohoo: I am absolutely thrilled for you! :dance: That's a fantastic line on the FRER!!

Hiccups - good luck at ER today! Looking forward to your report!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Almost - hooray!!! Congratulations!! How many did you put back? Could you be in the twin club too???

Hiccups - good luck today

Hope everyone else is doing good xx


----------



## Jenn76

Lulu 07 said:


> Almost ~ I knew you were pregnant.. CONGRATS!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Mobaby ~ Yaaay for 4 frosties!!! :happydance:
> 
> Jchic ~ I love the pics!! Can't wait to see more pics of the little bean growing!
> 
> Stinas ~ Most likely I will not be doing a fresh transfer. My RE was a little concerned about the lining quality because progesterone level was a little high on the day of trigger. I will find out at my appointment tomorrow morning.

Good Luck today Lulu!



almosthere said:


> this is sooo dark it has to be legit especially after a clear stark bfn testing out trigger friday...12dpo so dark omgsh this is my second after my faint cheapie!

Very strong line, Congrats!


----------



## Sunshine15

Almost, congrats!!!!


----------



## bubumaci

Almost... Yaaaaayyyyy :hugs::hugs::hugs::happydance: I am sooo excited for you (and your post cracked me up!) :)

AFM - scan and bloods this morning went well. Had 4 follies on the right (15x9) and 6 follies on the left (10). Better results on day four this time around, than on day 5 in June. And my E2 was 355 on day five in June, and is 344 today on day 4.
Starting with the suppressing jabs tomorrow. Next scan + blood test on Sunday am - and it is likely that I will be triggering Sunday or Monday ...
Oh - and the doctor said this time around, when I said we wanted to transfer 3 "please no" - he said we should say we want two and this time, they won't freeze anything until day 5 (provided we have blasts).
Not sure if I am happier with this approach. Psychologically, I think it was better for me knowing we had the 6 :cold: last time. Then again, if they aren't going to develop to blast, what's the point?
Bizarre, being informed about the German law and not freezing anything later unless it's the exception and suddenly, they are OK with it? ... :)


----------



## MoBaby

that is strange bubu; you should ask about it??
good luck lulu and hiccups!!!! :)
Gettingbroody: when are you going to test?


----------



## bubumaci

well - I guess they know what they are doing... and it seems to be the practice most of you are familiar with, that they freeze on day 5 if they make it to blast. Perhaps I just completely misunderstood what I read (although DH understood it the same way I did..)??
I guess the outcome is no different (and cheaper for us) if they don't freeze on day one but on day 5 if they make it...


----------



## MoBaby

cant believe im only 2dp5dt lol.... ive had a headache since the transfer (progesterone maybe??) that i wish would leave me. this is a longgggg wait!!! nothing else..i think its a bit early for anything though.


----------



## almosthere

mobaby your otd will come up soon!! Do you have work to keep your mind occupied? I find working full time has really helped me to not obsess..well, I only obsess before and after work ;) LOL...

I agree, getting-when are you testing?! bubu yay for your growing follies I think this is it for you!!!

and to anyone I missed-I hope all is well!!!! I am off to buy cheapies tonight after work, just two, one for today and one for tomorrow to confirm lines are still there for beta so I get no surprises! Saving my FRER to check on little bean maybe a week after beta!


----------



## jchic

Almost - I missed so much last night! SO SO SO SOOOOOOOO excited for you! that is your BFP darling!!!! Congrats, HUGE congrats!


----------



## MoBaby

I'm off work until Monday.... My job requires me to be on my feet all day and wearing a lead apron and moving around equipment, etc so I took the week off :) tomorrow I'm getting out of the house though!


----------



## GettingBroody

Hey girls!! I'm not sure yet but probably over the weekend. I was going to test on Saturday but I've got a lot of stuff on so I think I might just wait til Sunday now... So tempted to just test right now but I'm still only 5dp3dt which is still quite early. Did something stupid today at work - stood on one of kids desks to stick something to the wall and then without thinking I just hopped straight off the table onto the floor :dohh: So of course I spent the rest of the day worrying that I'd jolted everything and ruined my chances... Hope I'm being totally irrational but I was so careful all along that I'm really kicking myself for doing it, if ye know what I mean? :growlmad: Symptom wise I've had nothing except mild cramps for 3 days after transfer with lots of pinching on Monday & a small bit of pinching yesterday. Nothing much going on today but it was also my first day back at work so I haven't had a chance to be analysing every little twinge... :shrug:


----------



## jchic

getting - so excited for you and praying really hard!


----------



## Lindsay18

Getting- the cramping is a good thing!!! I'm sure the jumping off the chair isn't do anything:) don't worry!!


----------



## jchic

Getting - dont stress about the chair - your bean is snuggled in there tight! my dog jumped on me this AM and I freaked for a second too, then thought "thats definitely FINE!"


----------



## Phantom710

Flying out tomorrow for a transfer on Friday!!!! Will update Saturday how everything went :) xx


----------



## MoBaby

yay phantom!


----------



## jchic

Good Luck Phantom!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Keep us updated Phantom. Good luck!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Broody. . . try not to worry. Your bean is in there and all cozy. I'm sure jumping down didn't do anything.

Phantom. . . Good Luck!!

AFM, I've had a horrible migraine all week. I finally figured out that had I not stayed on active pills this week (until yesterday) I would have gotten AF this week so the migraine makes sense. It isn't making teaching any easier to understand why I have it, it's still no fun.

Have a GREAT day everyone!!


----------



## Lindsay18

BOMO- that sucks!!! I have had a headache all day too but not a migraine:( sorry!!

Phantom- that's awesome!!! Good luck:)


----------



## GettingBroody

Bubu - that is so strange about the embryo freezing!! Rules are meant to be broken it seems! I agree there doesn't seem to be much point in spending money on freezing day 1 embryos that might not have grown any further. Bit confused about how many you want to put back though? 3 but the FS is only recommending 2? Good luck!

Phantom - that's so exciting!! Good luck!

BOMO - poor thing, headaches hurt!! :hugs:

Thanks for all your reassurances girls! Took the dogs out for a walk and they were running around playing and one of them bumped into me full force so cue another mini panic!! More pinching pains since I got home though so the panic has passed!! Also, was bold and peed on an opk (anything to feed the poas urge!! :haha:) before my walk. Then realised I just went to the loo two hours ago so was super diluted and decided there was no point in waiting to see if there was a line so threw it in the bin. Got back from my walk and fished it out just to see and lo-and-behold a super faint line!! So based on Almost's story I'm feeling a wee bit hopeful! Might use another opk tomor...!! :rofl:


----------



## bubumaci

Hey Getting - yeah - silly me... somehow, I always think of the right questions to ask once I am back home! Didn't occur to me to ask why he didn't want us transferring 3.. DH asked me the same thing :lol:

Phantom : good luck!!

We are now on my birthday trip (to Berlin to see Lady Gaga here tomorrow night) :)
The flight with the needles + everything in my hand luggage was no problem whatsoever (don't even know why I went crazy woman, obsessing that we would have to leave this month out) - easy as pie :D I guess, when you are in all of this TTCwithAC, things just get out of perspective. I was originally convinced that I wouldn't be allowed to bring my medies along with me (and wouldn't want the in the hold luggage, in case it goes missing)... and what about the ultrasound and and and - turned out, it was OK to have the u/s on day 4 and I could bring my medies with me. All that panicking and going mental for nothing :D

Anyway just had a yummy yummy dinner at the hotel and are relaxing - just wanted to wish you ladies a wonderful Wednesday :)


----------



## Lulu 07

Hey ladies! I just came back from my appointment a little bit ago. We ended up transferring 2 good quality cleaving morulas (one a little better than the other). RE and I agreed that it's best to get some in there just in case the freezing affects their quality and especially since I have enough embryos to work with. This way I get a shot at both the fresh and frozen transfers. Also, he said that progesterone being high could've been due to the fact that my estrogen was sky high. I hope this is it and I won't need a FET. I am super sleepy since I woke up so early so off to sleep I go. 

I hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## jchic

bubu - hope you are having a great time! Cant wait to hear about the concert, your trip and YOUR BFP to follow!!!

Lulu - great news! You are PUPO now girl!


----------



## GettingBroody

Bubu - delighted the flight was so easy! Have a fabulous time!

Lulu - yipee! Congrats on being PUPO with twins! :baby::baby: When is your OTD? (and your PTD?!:haha:)


----------



## drsquid

bubu- i had a note and everythign... no one said squat about my needles in two different US airports,, and yay they will let you grow stuff out before you freeze it. makes more sense but hopefuly you wont need them

broody- think about two pieces of bread with peanut butter... now put a sesame seed in between em... think you can shake it loose? 

lulu- yay for pupo


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey girls

Sorry I've not ern on fr a few days, :bfn: has taken a lot out of me. Awaiting to hear from clinic regarding FU - our clinic like to wait 3 months between cycles so not only am I devestated I'm annoyed we have to wait for what seems so long! Can I ask you all a question? AF came this morning and it's really heavy and painful! My GP sent me for blood tests yesterday and results come back that I'm now anaemic! What a way to kick someone when their down!

Is AF always this painful and heavy following a negative?

Sendin baby dust to you all x x x


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Lulu 07 said:


> Hey ladies! I just came back from my appointment a little bit ago. We ended up transferring 2 good quality cleaving morulas (one a little better than the other). RE and I agreed that it's best to get some in there just in case the freezing affects their quality and especially since I have enough embryos to work with. This way I get a shot at both the fresh and frozen transfers. Also, he said that progesterone being high could've been due to the fact that my estrogen was sky high. I hope this is it and I won't need a FET. I am super sleepy since I woke up so early so off to sleep I go.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well!!

Yayy LuLu!!!!! :happydance: congrats on being PUPO!


----------



## GettingBroody

Lickle - so sorry you're having a rough time :hugs: I can't speak from experience but I've heard others on here complain of the same thing. Hope you feel better soon...

DrS - thanks for that analogy!!! Makes me feel much better! :D


----------



## hiccups

Hi ladies sorry i haven't had a chance to do updates.came home from ER took pain killers and knocked out. They retrieved 20 and they will be calling me tomorrow for fertilization report. Taking it easy today I'll catch up with you ladies later.


----------



## drsquid

bomo- sorry bout the headache... i feel your pain *hugs*

broody- =)

hiccups- yay for 20


----------



## Christie2011

How long after ET (and after you POAS to get your BFP) were you still having cramps? It's a week today that I had my ET and today and yesterday I've had a few cramps. Just wondering if this is still normal timeline cramping or maybe I should be trying to relax more after work (I've only had the cramps when I get home)?


----------



## GettingBroody

Congrats on your 20 eggs Hiccups!! That's fantastic! :D Can't wait to hear your fert report tomor! Rest well!!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Likklegemz said:


> Hey girls
> 
> Sorry I've not ern on fr a few days, :bfn: has taken a lot out of me. Awaiting to hear from clinic regarding FU - our clinic like to wait 3 months between cycles so not only am I devestated I'm annoyed we have to wait for what seems so long! Can I ask you all a question? AF came this morning and it's really heavy and painful! My GP sent me for blood tests yesterday and results come back that I'm now anaemic! What a way to kick someone when their down!
> 
> Is AF always this painful and heavy following a negative?
> 
> Sendin baby dust to you all x x x

So sorry to hear about your bfn:hugs:
My AF after my last cycle failed was horrid. Mine is usually heavy - not that heavy - but heavy. Some things that can help you are you could take some iron pills or eat things that are high in iron. Molasses cookies are good and help to replenish your bodys iron.


----------



## Stinas

Phantom - Good luck!

Lulu - Congrats on being PUPO!!!

Likklegemz - My AF after my neg was not painful....i had some serious pains in my lower back the day I started spotting....sooooo bad I wanted to puke, but it was in my back, nothing like normal cramps. Besides that, it was super heavy for 2 days, then light, then spotting for like 3-4 days....so it was different from a normal AF, but nothing crazy like I expected. 
Did they tell you why you are now anemic?

hiccups - yay for 20!!!


----------



## drsquid

chritine= i had cramps off and on for weeks and still periodically get em. i swear the boogers go through growth spurts. makes sense they get crampy cause you are stretching out a muscle.


----------



## MoBaby

Okay have a question ladies: today I am only2dp5dt.... I am testing trigger out. I tested Monday before transfer and still have pos, so I decided to test this morning to check since I know its way to soon to get a real pos from the transfer...I took it this morning and the test was very faint. So I was like yay, tomorrow will probably be negative and trigger will be gone. Well I wanted to test again tonight to check if trigger left me yet since this morning was only about 8.5 days afte trigger and tonight would be 9 and the line is now much darker. I know its wayyyyyy to early to be a true BFP but I wonder why its darker?? My urine was not nearly as concentrated; maybe my PM urine is just better for testing? I have never tested out the trigger so this is new. Has anyone had this happen to them when testing out the trigger??


----------



## almosthere

I only tested once with a neg and that was day 8 after trigger so I am not sure...I would say keep testing and if it gets darker you are PREGGERS!!!

I tested with a cheapie tonight...more pos than my cheapie yesterday....will test again tomorrow with FMU this time since I have been doing all pms and make sure I am ready for fridays beta!!!!


----------



## almosthere

yay hiccups and lulu!!

sorry likkle <3 and sry christine cant help you not a single preggo cramp here!!


----------



## almosthere

getting i do the same things at work by accident....I picked a toddler up from the ground who is for sure over 20 pounds...oops!!! MY boss is going away starting tomorrow until next week and wished me luck with friday, she is so sweet-i hope all others working have sweet bosses who are understanding!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

bubumaci said:


> Almost... Yaaaaayyyyy :hugs::hugs::hugs::happydance: I am sooo excited for you (and your post cracked me up!) :)
> 
> AFM - scan and bloods this morning went well. Had 4 follies on the right (15x9) and 6 follies on the left (10). Better results on day four this time around, than on day 5 in June. And my E2 was 355 on day five in June, and is 344 today on day 4.
> Starting with the suppressing jabs tomorrow. Next scan + blood test on Sunday am - and it is likely that I will be triggering Sunday or Monday ...
> Oh - and the doctor said this time around, when I said we wanted to transfer 3 "please no" - he said we should say we want two and this time, they won't freeze anything until day 5 (provided we have blasts).
> Not sure if I am happier with this approach. Psychologically, I think it was better for me knowing we had the 6 :cold: last time. Then again, if they aren't going to develop to blast, what's the point?
> Bizarre, being informed about the German law and not freezing anything later unless it's the exception and suddenly, they are OK with it? ... :)

I'm glad everything looked great! I hope Sunday goes just as well. 



Phantom710 said:


> Flying out tomorrow for a transfer on Friday!!!! Will update Saturday how everything went :) xx

Good luck! I can't wait to hear how it goes. 



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Broody. . . try not to worry. Your bean is in there and all cozy. I'm sure jumping down didn't do anything.
> 
> Phantom. . . Good Luck!!
> 
> AFM, I've had a horrible migraine all week. I finally figured out that had I not stayed on active pills this week (until yesterday) I would have gotten AF this week so the migraine makes sense. It isn't making teaching any easier to understand why I have it, it's still no fun.
> 
> Have a GREAT day everyone!!

I hope your headache passes quickly. 



Lulu 07 said:


> Hey ladies! I just came back from my appointment a little bit ago. We ended up transferring 2 good quality cleaving morulas (one a little better than the other). RE and I agreed that it's best to get some in there just in case the freezing affects their quality and especially since I have enough embryos to work with. This way I get a shot at both the fresh and frozen transfers. Also, he said that progesterone being high could've been due to the fact that my estrogen was sky high. I hope this is it and I won't need a FET. I am super sleepy since I woke up so early so off to sleep I go.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well!!

Congrats on being PUPO!! Fx this one works and you won't need a FET. 



Likklegemz said:


> Hey girls
> 
> Sorry I've not ern on fr a few days, :bfn: has taken a lot out of me. Awaiting to hear from clinic regarding FU - our clinic like to wait 3 months between cycles so not only am I devestated I'm annoyed we have to wait for what seems so long! Can I ask you all a question? AF came this morning and it's really heavy and painful! My GP sent me for blood tests yesterday and results come back that I'm now anaemic! What a way to kick someone when their down!
> 
> Is AF always this painful and heavy following a negative?
> 
> Sendin baby dust to you all x x x

:hugs: So sorry you have to wait so long. I have heard of girls getting a pretty bad AF after a failed cycle. 



hiccups said:


> Hi ladies sorry i haven't had a chance to do updates.came home from ER took pain killers and knocked out. They retrieved 20 and they will be calling me tomorrow for fertilization report. Taking it easy today I'll catch up with you ladies later.

Yay for 20 eggs at ER! I look forward to your report tomorrow. 



Christie2011 said:


> How long after ET (and after you POAS to get your BFP) were you still having cramps? It's a week today that I had my ET and today and yesterday I've had a few cramps. Just wondering if this is still normal timeline cramping or maybe I should be trying to relax more after work (I've only had the cramps when I get home)?

Cramps are totally normal. Jus like drs I'm still getting a few here and there. Not as bad as before but I'm still getting a few. 



MoBaby said:


> Okay have a question ladies: today I am only2dp5dt.... I am testing trigger out. I tested Monday before transfer and still have pos, so I decided to test this morning to check since I know its way to soon to get a real pos from the transfer...I took it this morning and the test was very faint. So I was like yay, tomorrow will probably be negative and trigger will be gone. Well I wanted to test again tonight to check if trigger left me yet since this morning was only about 8.5 days afte trigger and tonight would be 9 and the line is now much darker. I know its wayyyyyy to early to be a true BFP but I wonder why its darker?? My urine was not nearly as concentrated; maybe my PM urine is just better for testing? I have never tested out the trigger so this is new. Has anyone had this happen to them when testing out the trigger??

It could be an early good sign. In the past were your tests darker in the evenings than in the mornings? I ask because some people are just that way. Maybe try it again tomorrow and see how they look. Fx for you!


----------



## Lulu 07

GettingBroody said:


> Bubu - delighted the flight was so easy! Have a fabulous time!
> 
> Lulu - yipee! Congrats on being PUPO with twins! :baby::baby: When is your OTD? (and your PTD?!:haha:)

Haha PTD cracked me up! My OTD is 10/01 and my PTDs start in 3 days and daily after that! :haha: I'm a real POAS-aholic!



hiccups said:


> Hi ladies sorry i haven't had a chance to do updates.came home from ER took pain killers and knocked out. They retrieved 20 and they will be calling me tomorrow for fertilization report. Taking it easy today I'll catch up with you ladies later.

Yaaay for 20 eggs! Can't wait for your fertilization report!


----------



## Jenn76

Bubu: glad to hear your follicles are doing great and that you are going to blast with them before freezing. Happy Birthday!! Sounds like a great time, I'd love to see Lady Gaga. Hope you have a great trip. Good Luck at your scan on Sunday, FX for trigger.

Mobaby: TWW sucks, sorry to hear you have bad headaches. I had them fairly often through this process too, Tylenol helps and is safe. I only tested in the mornings and at 3 days after transfer Trigger was gone, so 9 days. I have heard of people having darker lines after the first pee of the day. Hard to know maybe it is you BFP coming through. FX :dust:

Almost: I got my BFP 11 days before my beta and tested everyday until beta to make sure the lines stayed. So I understand. Your line was a solid one so I'm sure you are good. 

Broody: My RE told me that there isn't anything I could do to screw up the implanting so to go on with my daily activities. No need to stress. Good luck with your testing, hope you get your BFP!

Phantom: Good Luck with your transfer.

BOMO: Migraines suck sorry to hear you had them all week. The price we pay for doing this process. Hopefully this will be one of the last times you have this.

DrSquid: :rofl: I love your analogies.

Likklegemz: I had to go on BCP's when I was younger because my cycles were so long and heavy and I became anemic. It went away and I no longer need iron or BCP's so hopefully this is just temporary.

Lulu: Congrats on being PUPO! I'm glad things worked out and I doubt you will need a FET.

Lily: Congrats on getting 20 that's great. Can't wait to hear your fert report. 

Christie: I had a pressure feeling for a couple weeks after transfer, many others described it as cramps and lasted as long or longer, totally normal.


----------



## Lulu 07

MrsC ~ Thanks for updating the 1st page.. You're quick! Can you just change the ET date from 9/16 to 9/19 please :D


----------



## Lulu 07

Mobaby ~ I tested out my trigger last time and it never got any darker only lighter. Check again tomorrow morning and if it's still darker then most likely you're preggo! Fx for you!


----------



## almosthere

oh yeah forgot to mention i got confirmation 2 frozen embryos!


----------



## Lulu 07

almosthere said:


> oh yeah forgot to mention i got confirmation 2 frozen embryos!

Yaaay that's great! Babies #2 and 3 are waiting for you once you decide to give your current baby a sibling. :happydance:


----------



## MoBaby

yay lulu for transfer today!!!!



hiccups said:


> Hi ladies sorry i haven't had a chance to do updates.came home from ER took pain killers and knocked out. They retrieved 20 and they will be calling me tomorrow for fertilization report. Taking it easy today I'll catch up with you ladies later.

awesome collection report!


almosthere said:


> oh yeah forgot to mention i got confirmation 2 frozen embryos!

2 frosties!!

MrsC: I dont recall them being darker in the pm..... If I tested PM I would not drink anything after lunch and test when I got home... who knows..probably just a wonky test..I used fmu and tonight no restrictions at all...But would be impossible to have hcg this early into game. :) Only time will tell!! But I'm still feeling positive!! :) We should have a bunch of testers in the next few days!!!!!


----------



## Christie2011

It's going to be long week. My beta isn't until Tuesday. Thanks for all the reassurance with this cramping. Though I feel I'm going to be nervous until I see my beta numbers. I did test again yesterday though and it was darker than Sunday. I'll probably test again Friday, then I have one test left so either Sunday or Monday.


----------



## almosthere

you got such a early bfp christie-hope the week flies by, I can't even imagine as I am going crazy just waiting for friday!


----------



## Christie2011

almosthere said:


> you got such a early bfp christie-hope the week flies by, I can't even imagine as I am going crazy just waiting for friday!

I'm just living vicariously through everyone else in the mean time. Especially you! I can't wait to hear your results Friday!


----------



## almosthere

haha thanks tuesday will be here so soon-can't wait to hear your results!!! So i braved up and got tickers and such i don't see why my beta would come back negative after a pos at 13dpo today...


----------



## drsquid

As far as lifting goes... I weight lift (well body pump). Squats with 35 lbs (plus the bar) etc. other than theoretically getting torsion of the ovaries which I just can't figure how you would do lifting (jumping sure...). I feel better working out than not. Just much more short of breath than before. 

Analogy- wish it was mine. Picked it up on here somewhere. But the uterus cavity is only a "potential" space. Meaning that when nothing is in there the sides are squished shut. Likely part of why it is uncomfy even early cause it isn't used to be stretched even with a tiny embryo.


----------



## Stinas

Mobaby - I tested at 4dp5dt and had a neg.....didnt test before that, so it should be gone by then. I had my trigger two nights before ER(dont remember dates, but they are in my sig FF)

Almost - Yay for 2 :cold:


----------



## GettingBroody

Mo - sounds promising!! Looking forward to hearing about today's test!

Almost - that's brilliant that you have 2 frosties!! And I love your new ticker! :D

DrS - that's interesting! I always imagined a big empty space with the teeny tiny embryos rattling around looking for a wall to cling to!:haha:


----------



## Lindsay18

Good morning ladies! Today is u/s #3!!! Since we had the chromosome testing done, they know the gender of all of my embies- the 2 they put back and the 8 frozen. We originally didn't want to know but decided that since my family knew about the whole pregnancy process that we wanted to surprise them somehow with the sex. All I know is they put 2 of the same gender back so even though only 1 stuck, they know what it is!!! We are finding out today!!! Ahhhh!!! We aren't telling anyone until the surprise announcement, but of course I will tell you ladies!!!

So until I find out- which do you think it is?!! ( I think a boy lol)


----------



## Likklegemz

hi all

thanks for the messages. My GP seems to think its because I'm struggling keeping food down and I've lost a lot of blood why I'm anaemic. Hopefully its just temporary. I've been struggling to sleep due to the pain this AF is causing me, so she's prescribed me sleeping tablets - got the first decent nights sleep last night so was rather pleased. Woke up this morning and whilst I'm feeling woozy AF is now virtually none exsistent. Hopefully this signals the end.

Hope all of you are doing well, will send personals later 

big hugs x x x


----------



## Lindsay18

Likkle- I'm glad you've got some relief!!! Hopefully it's coming to an end for you:)


----------



## Jenn76

almosthere said:


> oh yeah forgot to mention i got confirmation 2 frozen embryos!

Yeah for two!



Lindsay18 said:


> Good morning ladies! Today is u/s #3!!! Since we had the chromosome testing done, they know the gender of all of my embies- the 2 they put back and the 8 frozen. We originally didn't want to know but decided that since my family knew about the whole pregnancy process that we wanted to surprise them somehow with the sex. All I know is they put 2 of the same gender back so even though only 1 stuck, they know what it is!!! We are finding out today!!! Ahhhh!!! We aren't telling anyone until the surprise announcement, but of course I will tell you ladies!!!
> 
> So until I find out- which do you think it is?!! ( I think a boy lol)

OMG, so exciting! This is as exciting as waiting for you to get you BFP! When is your appointment?


----------



## Lindsay18

Haha Jenn!! I'm so excited!!! I'm leaving in 15 minutes!!! I'll know by around 7 :)


----------



## Jenn76

drsquid said:


> As far as lifting goes... I weight lift (well body pump). Squats with 35 lbs (plus the bar) etc. other than theoretically getting torsion of the ovaries which I just can't figure how you would do lifting (jumping sure...). I feel better working out than not. Just much more short of breath than before.
> 
> Analogy- wish it was mine. Picked it up on here somewhere. But the uterus cavity is only a "potential" space. Meaning that when nothing is in there the sides are squished shut. Likely part of why it is uncomfy even early cause it isn't used to be stretched even with a tiny embryo.

I had heard ET is like throwing sand into peanut butter in here but I can't help still picturing my uterus as an open space since it looks like that on ultrasounds.


----------



## bubumaci

Likkle - my AF after the first neg (so the cycle I had ER) was heavier and more painful than a) my normal AF and b) my AF after the FETs... :hugs:

Linds - I am so excited with you!! Looking forward to hear whether pink or blue :)


----------



## MoBaby

Lindsay!!! YAY!!!! Exciting :) 

Likkle: My AF after failed first cycle was miserable... It arrived on a big US holiday when I had family over.... it was heavy and painful...worse part of it was I woke up in the am with my pants soiled as I had no warning signs :( Sorry you are having a tough time. I hope things get better for you soon!!


----------



## almosthere

soooo exciting lindsay I want to find out asap too! LOL


----------



## Lindsay18

Ok ladies!!! Just as I thought!! It's a BOY!!!!!

We are so excited!!! We also found out that we have 5 girls and 2 more boys on ice!!!


----------



## jchic

Linds - GREAT news as I told you before! Mothers intuition is never wrong :) I have a strong feeling I am team blue too!


----------



## MoBaby

OMG!!! I cant believe you know soooo early!!!!! This is amazing!!!!!! :) Congrats!!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

J - since we do EVERYTHING else the same - I wouldn't doubt it!!! That would be awesome :)


----------



## Jenn76

Lindsay18 said:


> Ok ladies!!! Just as I thought!! It's a BOY!!!!!
> 
> We are so excited!!! We also found out that we have 5 girls and 2 more boys on ice!!!

Congrats!! So Amazing that they can do these things. I'm predicting a boy and a girl or two boys for me. Not because I have intuition just a guess. So happy for you.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Lindsay18 said:


> Ok ladies!!! Just as I thought!! It's a BOY!!!!!
> 
> We are so excited!!! We also found out that we have 5 girls and 2 more boys on ice!!!

Yayyyyyy!!!!!! Congrats on your little man!!!!! So excited for you!!!! :hugs:


----------



## wantbabysoon

Yay Lindsay!! That is so awesome you are expecting a little man!! Now you can start shopping :)
Post pics of your u/s...


----------



## Lindsay18

Thanks, ladies!!! Isn't it awesome that they can tell this early?! Technically I could have found out before they were transferred LOL!!

Want - I will post pics soon - They gave me a bunch on a flash drive. Around my coworkers right now though hahaha!!


----------



## MoBaby

Pregnant girls: quick question.. any symptoms while waiting for your beta?? today is 3dp5dt and I dont think I have any symptoms... today I feel kinda weird, dont know how to describe it. Dont think I am having cramps, maybe here and there, and this stupid headache (I should take tylenol)....IDK... My bbs are still sore from when I was stimming... nothing new there. I hate this wait!!!!! :)


----------



## jchic

MO - I really didnt have any symptoms except I peed ALOT and I was crampy. I also started having very weird dreams, but thats about it. Hang in there, you are so close!


----------



## Lindsay18

Mo - same thing here! Light cramping and sore boobs (but they were sore already). NOTHING else LOL!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Lindsay... Yay for little boys!! Congrats, so happy for you!


----------



## GettingBroody

Lindsay - that's fantastic!!! Congrats!!

I was bold this morning and used my last cheapie test - BFN :-( I know that it is possible it'll turn positive in the next few days but since today is 6dp3dt I would've expected a hint of a line by now...? Trying to stay positive but also not get my hopes up unrealisticly if that makes sense?


----------



## MoBaby

9dpo is early!!!!!!! Give it a day or 2... And cheapiea stink. Get a frer to use in a couple!!


----------



## jchic

getting - hang in there. 9DPO is very early. I also agree with Mo, get an FRER, the cheapies are no good! Rooting for you!


----------



## notoptimistic

getting - you are only 9 days past ovulation and embryos usually implant around 7-10 dpo, then it takes a few days before HCG can even be detected in your urine. Basically, you are testing too early. Why not wait a few more days to test?


----------



## hiccups

Linds congrats thrilled for yoU

Getting its still early stay positive

Afm don't know if this is good news or bad news. But of the 20 only 10 fertilized
We didn't use ICIS. Husband thinks 10 is still a great #. We will be doing a 5 day transfer on Monday.


----------



## jchic

Hiccups 10 is a great number! I had 10 fertilize out of the 11 that were mature, so you will definitely get some 5 dayers by the time of transfer! Rooting for you!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Wow soooo much has happened since I look yesterday!!

Lindsay wow a boy!!! Congratulations!! So exciting to know so early! Was everything measuring good at the ultrasound and everything??

Getting I think 9dpo is very early so I wouldn't worry at all. Give it a few more days yet. 

My symptoms werent very strong in my 2ww just tired and sore boobs and cramping. 

The sore boobs are just off and on now. Getting moments of nausea now too. The tiredness is as strong as ever! Teaching is soo tough when you're exhausted!!

We still haven't told hardly anyone so we're looking forward to that in just over 4 weeks!!!

Got my first midwife appt in 2 weeks who will refer me to the women's hospital so no more scans for me for just over 4 weeks!!! Gutted. Tempted to pay for one privately in the meantime. 

Hope everyone is good. 

Pink xxx


----------



## Lindsay18

Pink - THANKS!! Yep - everything measured perfectly. We got to see the head, body, arms, and spine!!! And he is measuring 15.6mm, which is perfect for when I am due!!! It's all so exciting! We are surprising my parents with the gender tonight at dinner :)


----------



## Pink gerbera

Wow it's amazing how much they grow! My little beans were measuring 11mm on Monday. But like you we saw head and spine :) Didn't see arms but she was just checking for us. It's exciting :) I recon I'll have to go for another scan soon!

Xxx


----------



## never2late70

I <3 this thread :hugs:

~Angie


----------



## jchic

Pink - 4 weeks is a long time but the babies will be just fine in there :)
My next scan is Tuesday, I will be 7 weeks exactly so I am hoping to hear the heartbeat by then! Pink - when did you hear the hb? How far along were you?


----------



## Pink gerbera

Hey jhic I first heard the heartbeats on Monday when I was at my 7 week scan. It was amazing! 

I'm still a worry guts though! I'm wondering if the worrying ever stops!!!

Xxx


----------



## jchic

I dont think the worrying ever stops :( I think I will feel better once I hear the hb and definitely better by 2nd tri!


----------



## Lindsay18

Yay!! You get to hear it on Tuesday!!! I'm so excited for you! I can't wait to hear about it :)


----------



## drsquid

i thought a was a boy... but isnt so =) 

9dpo- way too early. i have twins and BARELY had a pos line on 11dpo. and i almost 100% sure i implanted on 7dpo (two days post 5d transfer i was sitting in court and suddenly felt like someone hit me with a brick, so exhausted, couldnt follow anythign going on etc). 

as an aside... what the heck happened to the page numbers at the top of the page... sooo annoying


----------



## never2late70

drsquid said:


> i thought a was a boy... but isnt so =)
> 
> 9dpo- way too early. i have twins and BARELY had a pos line on 11dpo. and i almost 100% sure i implanted on 7dpo (two days post 5d transfer i was sitting in court and suddenly felt like someone hit me with a brick, so exhausted, couldnt follow anythign going on etc).
> 
> as an aside... what the heck happened to the page numbers at the top of the page... sooo annoying

Do you know what you're having Drsquid?


----------



## MoBaby

2 girlies :) ???


----------



## wantbabysoon

Pink - Did you hear the heartbeat at 7 weeks? I only got to see it this monday at my 7 week scan... And you are right about worrying.. I don't think it stops... I am worried for my next scan because Twin B was measuring a little small and I can't wait to find out how both have progressed..


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lindsay - congrats on your baby boy! Now we can start talking names :)


----------



## Pink gerbera

Want No I didn't hear it. They didn't try to hear it, we just saw it!! How are your babies measuring?

Dr do you know the sex???

Xxx


----------



## Pink gerbera

Oops should have said them! Twins still sinking in :) xx


----------



## drsquid

yeah. i didnt want to find out but... b kept flashing me. b is a boy and a is a girl (i wanted a girl so... once i knew b was a boy... i had to check a). funny thing is that now that ive found out, b has gotten all shy... seriously? if hed done that before i coulda kept not knowing.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Fab news Dr!!! Xx


----------



## wantbabysoon

Pink - One was measuring 6w3d so just a couple days behind with a HR of 140.
Twin B however was too small to measure.. so I wonder if it's a week or so behind or just not growing although we did see cardiac activity for B as well... I will find out this Monday!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Want - I wouldn't worry Hun. It's very early days! Our little beans are growing so much. Xx


----------



## 2have4kids

drsquid said:


> yeah. i didnt want to find out but... b kept flashing me. b is a boy and a is a girl (i wanted a girl so... once i knew b was a boy... i had to check a). funny thing is that now that ive found out, b has gotten all shy... seriously? if hed done that before i coulda kept not knowing.

I'm still peeking in at this thread every now and then, I'm so happy for you drsquid and all the other lucky girls who were able to get a BFP. It's amazing news-and SO many twins and triplets too? Even though many not initially wanting twins (I know everyone who's gone through this process is happy with anything)-I wish you extra super mom energy and strength to deal with your treasures-to-come. I was looking at the first page and it said that one of the ladies had quintuplets, does anyone know how she's doing? L8bloomer I think it was. Or the triplet lady PUPO? Wow, really happy for you guys!
I can't wait for Nov/Dec when I get serious, all the waiting & BFN's are killing me. FC only just told me that I have to work with my family doc on my thyroid, apparently the results way back in Feb weren't great. Not too excited that it took this long to tell me about it. Low thyroid can really throw ttc out of sorts.


----------



## MoBaby

Yay drs!! That's the perfect combo!! :)


----------



## never2late70

Drsquid: Twin boy and girl would be a dream come true for me. :happydance:


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hi All, I'm sorry to pop in just for a minute but I have a question that I am hoping you all can help me with. I quit taking BCP's on Tuesday and start stimming on Friday. ALl day today I have felt like AF is coming. Should I be concerned? I don't know if I should e-mail my nurse or if that is normal?!

Thank you!


----------



## Stinas

Likklegemz - Glad your feeling better!

Lindsay - YAYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!! When you told me the other day about finding out, I thought it would be much later! OOOOOO how exciting!!!! Now time to shop! lol 

Getting - Its still super early!!!

hiccups - 10 is great! Out of our 10, only 3 fertilized w/ICSI......so yeah, 10 is wonderful!

Never - How are you?

Drsquid - Im excited you got one of each! 

Hope all is well with everyone!!!!! 
Nothing to report here....just getting a little cold....yay lucky me....it always happens when it starts getting cold out. Seriously....where did the summer go?!


----------



## MrsC8776

Lindsay18 said:


> Ok ladies!!! Just as I thought!! It's a BOY!!!!!
> 
> We are so excited!!! We also found out that we have 5 girls and 2 more boys on ice!!!

Wonderful news!! :blue: When you do an FET will you ask for a certain gender to be put back as a sibling? That is so great that you know already. 



MoBaby said:


> Pregnant girls: quick question.. any symptoms while waiting for your beta?? today is 3dp5dt and I dont think I have any symptoms... today I feel kinda weird, dont know how to describe it. Dont think I am having cramps, maybe here and there, and this stupid headache (I should take tylenol)....IDK... My bbs are still sore from when I was stimming... nothing new there. I hate this wait!!!!! :)

I had the most off the wall symptoms. Fx for you!! 



GettingBroody said:


> Lindsay - that's fantastic!!! Congrats!!
> 
> I was bold this morning and used my last cheapie test - BFN :-( I know that it is possible it'll turn positive in the next few days but since today is 6dp3dt I would've expected a hint of a line by now...? Trying to stay positive but also not get my hopes up unrealisticly if that makes sense?

9dpo is super early just like the other girls said. Try not to get down about it. 



hiccups said:


> Linds congrats thrilled for yoU
> 
> Getting its still early stay positive
> 
> Afm don't know if this is good news or bad news. But of the 20 only 10 fertilized
> We didn't use ICIS. Husband thinks 10 is still a great #. We will be doing a 5 day transfer on Monday.

10 is great! Fx they all continue to grow and you have a great ET on Monday. 



never2late70 said:


> I <3 this thread :hugs:
> 
> ~Angie

How are you doing? 



wantbabysoon said:


> Pink - One was measuring 6w3d so just a couple days behind with a HR of 140.
> Twin B however was too small to measure.. so I wonder if it's a week or so behind or just not growing although we did see cardiac activity for B as well... I will find out this Monday!! Fingers crossed!

I'm sure baby B will look much better on Monday. I can't wait to hear about your scan. 



2have4kids said:


> drsquid said:
> 
> 
> yeah. i didnt want to find out but... b kept flashing me. b is a boy and a is a girl (i wanted a girl so... once i knew b was a boy... i had to check a). funny thing is that now that ive found out, b has gotten all shy... seriously? if hed done that before i coulda kept not knowing.
> 
> I'm still peeking in at this thread every now and then, I'm so happy for you drsquid and all the other lucky girls who were able to get a BFP. It's amazing news-and SO many twins and triplets too? Even though many not initially wanting twins (I know everyone who's gone through this process is happy with anything)-I wish you extra super mom energy and strength to deal with your treasures-to-come. I was looking at the first page and it said that one of the ladies had quintuplets, does anyone know how she's doing? L8bloomer I think it was. Or the triplet lady PUPO? Wow, really happy for you guys!
> I can't wait for Nov/Dec when I get serious, all the waiting & BFN's are killing me. FC only just told me that I have to work with my family doc on my thyroid, apparently the results way back in Feb weren't great. Not too excited that it took this long to tell me about it. Low thyroid can really throw ttc out of sorts.Click to expand...

:hi: November will be here in no time. I'm sure everything will be great by then. I have actually been checking to see if L8bloomer has been back online since her ET of 5 and she hasn't. I would love to know how she is doing.


----------



## drsquid

yeah im pretty excited but bummed at the same time.. really wanted to wait.. i know it is silly to complain. it is like people who have perfectly healthy babies but whine cause they didnt get the "birth experience" they wanted. only problem is... now i guess i gotta find a synagogue for the bris (sigh.. im vaguely conflicted on this and only cause of an ex bf) but... i do intend on raising them jewish, so hebrew school, camp, and just being jewish in general sways me more,,, was hoping i jsut wouldnt have to think about it


----------



## GettingBroody

Hiccups - 10 is a great number!! When will you get your next report?

2Have - :hi: Hope your waiting time isnt dragging too much :coffee:

BOMO - How long were you on BCP for? I was on it for just over 3 weeks and had a withdrawal bleed about 3 days after stopping. FS told me to expect it. Did your FS not mention anything? I imagine it would be fairly standard a few days after stopping bcp if you've been taking them for a few weeks.

Thanks for all your responses girls :D Am crossing my fingers and toes...!!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Broody. . . I was on for a little over three weeks (24 days). I think they mentioned it but I couldn't remember if it was this week. I have all my paperwork about what to expect at home and I'm at school now. Thank you!! You just made me feel much better!


----------



## notoptimistic

drsquid - you can do the bris at your home!


----------



## jchic

drsquid said:


> yeah im pretty excited but bummed at the same time.. really wanted to wait.. i know it is silly to complain. it is like people who have perfectly healthy babies but whine cause they didnt get the "birth experience" they wanted. only problem is... now i guess i gotta find a synagogue for the bris (sigh.. im vaguely conflicted on this and only cause of an ex bf) but... i do intend on raising them jewish, so hebrew school, camp, and just being jewish in general sways me more,,, was hoping i jsut wouldnt have to think about it

 is there a synagogue you go to or one nearby where you live that you like?


----------



## Lindsay18

MrsC- I am going to probably put back 2 girls next time so we can have 1 or more of each:)


----------



## drsquid

yeah but i still gotta find a mohel. i actually was thinking id rather do it at home. and no. im more cultural than i am religious, there is a synagogue i like in san francisco but it is just too far.


----------



## Jenn76

MoBaby said:


> Pregnant girls: quick question.. any symptoms while waiting for your beta?? today is 3dp5dt and I dont think I have any symptoms... today I feel kinda weird, dont know how to describe it. Dont think I am having cramps, maybe here and there, and this stupid headache (I should take tylenol)....IDK... My bbs are still sore from when I was stimming... nothing new there. I hate this wait!!!!! :)

For me my big sign was 4dp5dt when I woke up my boobs were different, heavier and fuller. As soon as I got up from bed I just knew, they didn't feel like my boobs. It was weird. 



GettingBroody said:


> Lindsay - that's fantastic!!! Congrats!!
> 
> I was bold this morning and used my last cheapie test - BFN :-( I know that it is possible it'll turn positive in the next few days but since today is 6dp3dt I would've expected a hint of a line by now...? Trying to stay positive but also not get my hopes up unrealisticly if that makes sense?

Like everyone else said it's too early and the cheap tests took much longer for me to get a BFP then the FRER ones.



hiccups said:


> Linds congrats thrilled for yoU
> 
> Getting its still early stay positive
> 
> Afm don't know if this is good news or bad news. But of the 20 only 10 fertilized
> We didn't use ICIS. Husband thinks 10 is still a great #. We will be doing a 5 day transfer on Monday.

10 is great! Congrats!



Pink gerbera said:


> Wow soooo much has happened since I look yesterday!!
> 
> Lindsay wow a boy!!! Congratulations!! So exciting to know so early! Was everything measuring good at the ultrasound and everything??
> 
> Getting I think 9dpo is very early so I wouldn't worry at all. Give it a few more days yet.
> 
> My symptoms werent very strong in my 2ww just tired and sore boobs and cramping.
> 
> The sore boobs are just off and on now. Getting moments of nausea now too. The tiredness is as strong as ever! Teaching is soo tough when you're exhausted!!
> 
> We still haven't told hardly anyone so we're looking forward to that in just over 4 weeks!!!
> 
> Got my first midwife appt in 2 weeks who will refer me to the women's hospital so no more scans for me for just over 4 weeks!!! Gutted. Tempted to pay for one privately in the meantime.
> 
> Hope everyone is good.
> 
> Pink xxx

I have 1 day shy of five weeks from my last scan to my next, it sucks! But imagine how much they will have grown when you see them next. So exciting.



never2late70 said:


> I <3 this thread :hugs:
> 
> ~Angie

:hi: How's it going Angie?



wantbabysoon said:


> Pink - Did you hear the heartbeat at 7 weeks? I only got to see it this monday at my 7 week scan... And you are right about worrying.. I don't think it stops... I am worried for my next scan because Twin B was measuring a little small and I can't wait to find out how both have progressed..

FX that both are just thriving by now. So much can happen in a few days. Good Luck at your scan.



drsquid said:


> yeah. i didnt want to find out but... b kept flashing me. b is a boy and a is a girl (i wanted a girl so... once i knew b was a boy... i had to check a). funny thing is that now that ive found out, b has gotten all shy... seriously? if hed done that before i coulda kept not knowing.

Congrats one of each is fantastic!



2have4kids said:


> I'm still peeking in at this thread every now and then, I'm so happy for you drsquid and all the other lucky girls who were able to get a BFP. It's amazing news-and SO many twins and triplets too? Even though many not initially wanting twins (I know everyone who's gone through this process is happy with anything)-I wish you extra super mom energy and strength to deal with your treasures-to-come. I was looking at the first page and it said that one of the ladies had quintuplets, does anyone know how she's doing? L8bloomer I think it was. Or the triplet lady PUPO? Wow, really happy for you guys!
> I can't wait for Nov/Dec when I get serious, all the waiting & BFN's are killing me. FC only just told me that I have to work with my family doc on my thyroid, apparently the results way back in Feb weren't great. Not too excited that it took this long to tell me about it. Low thyroid can really throw ttc out of sorts.

I had to go on thyroid meds too and within 30 days mine went from 4.86 to 0.6. Hopefully you will have a fast improvement as well.


----------



## MoBaby

Still have a headache :( I was looking back at my last cycle and the only real symptom I mentioned was a headache and then boobs sore on/off, similar to now..hopefully it's a good sign! 

Drsquid my DH was raised Jewish and I told him if we had a boy I wanted a bris :) we don't go to synagogue so we would have to work with his mom to help us set it up...it's more cultural for us as well.


----------



## never2late70

Mrs C and Jenn : :flower:

I'm doing just fine, now that I know the end is near for these hidious BCP :growlmad: They really did a numberon me this time. Migraines, nasuea, dizziness, bloating. Just horrible. Friday is my last pill and my scan and labs are Wednesday the 26. I also start injections again that evening.

Glad you both are doing well.

Thanks for asking about me :hugs:

~Angie


----------



## almosthere

BUMP! Sorry for no personals but just not in the mood to type lots tonight LOL. Hope all are well....for those who are stimming, grow follies grow! for those still on bcps, hope you are nearing the end of that! for those triggering/er/et GL!!!! And to the twwers....can't wait to hear about your bfps!!!


----------



## hiccups

Getting, they will call me on Sat to give me an update on how they are doing

Hi Angie nice to hear from you again

Dr the perfect pair

Almost is tomorrow your beta?


----------



## Christie2011

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Hi All, I'm sorry to pop in just for a minute but I have a question that I am hoping you all can help me with. I quit taking BCP's on Tuesday and start stimming on Friday. ALl day today I have felt like AF is coming. Should I be concerned? I don't know if I should e-mail my nurse or if that is normal?!
> 
> Thank you!

I had thought AF was coming too right before I started stimming. But the meds kept her from coming, so I think you should be ok.


----------



## almosthere

yes hiccups tomorrow!! I will update you all with my results late tomorrow night as I work and then have to commute all the way home and thenn listen to my voicemail with the results w dh so by the time all is said and done i may get on here to post results at about 7/8pm, lol!!!


----------



## 2have4kids

Jenn76 said:


> 2have4kids said:
> 
> 
> I can't wait for Nov/Dec when I get serious, all the waiting & BFN's are killing me. FC only just told me that I have to work with my family doc on my thyroid, apparently the results way back in Feb weren't great. Not too excited that it took this long to tell me about it. Low thyroid can really throw ttc out of sorts.
> 
> I had to go on thyroid meds too and within 30 days mine went from 4.86 to 0.6. Hopefully you will have a fast improvement as well.Click to expand...

*Almos*t, good luck with your beta.

*Nevertoolate70* I hope you feel better soon. I couldn't ever get used to the bcp, even way back then-not looking forward to it in Nov.

*Babyonmyown*, do they do an u/s before you start stimming? Smooth sailing wishes for you this month & a belly full of baby for the holidays. ;)

*Jenn* Are you kidding? This is great news! May I ask what did they put you on? She's got me on synthroid lowest dose 25mcg. Did you loose weight, have side effects or feel more energetic? Really appreciate your 2 cents Jenn. I leave for this vacation oct 16-nov11 and already be returning right into the IVF stuff already on the pill (for flare protocol) and rearing to have the u/s. No time for testing to see if it's working. I may just do the test right on Oct15th and call my doctor from Cyprus to see if I need to up the dose (crazy?). So knowing that it only took you 30 days is a positive start and very reassuring-thank you. 
I'm thinking if I'm overweight it might take longer to correct...my BMI's 26, a wee bit over the mark. :shrug:


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies just wanted to let you know I went back to the doctor on Wed and we are 100% having a boy and a girl:blue::pink::cloud9:


----------



## MrsC8776

Lindsay18 said:


> MrsC- I am going to probably put back 2 girls next time so we can have 1 or more of each:)

Thats what I would do as well. Although after having twins I think I'd do only one at a time. :haha:



never2late70 said:


> Mrs C and Jenn : :flower:
> 
> I'm doing just fine, now that I know the end is near for these hidious BCP :growlmad: They really did a numberon me this time. Migraines, nasuea, dizziness, bloating. Just horrible. Friday is my last pill and my scan and labs are Wednesday the 26. I also start injections again that evening.
> 
> Glad you both are doing well.
> 
> Thanks for asking about me :hugs:
> 
> ~Angie

I'm glad you are doing good. BCP do suck but not much longer! I can't wait for you to get started. 



haj624 said:


> Hey ladies just wanted to let you know I went back to the doctor on Wed and we are 100% having a boy and a girl:blue::pink::cloud9:

Wonderful news haj! How are you doing? We were wondering about you the other day.

*PRAYIN and Almost~* good luck at your betas tomorrow!

*Phantom~* I hope ET goes well tomorrow!


----------



## haj624

I have to go back and read so many pages. Things have been crazy bc my grandma has been ill. I'm doing good now...excited to start shopping!!! lol. I've just been really tired...i think bc im not sleeping well. how are you feeling?


----------



## MrsC8776

Sorry to hear about your grandma. I hope she is better now. I'm glad you are doing good. Yay for shopping now! I'm doing good also. Having trouble sleeping as well. Food is frustrating but thats about it.


----------



## Stinas

haj - YAY!!! I hope your grandma is doing better now!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Thank you all for reassuring me today. I had a few minutes of complete panic. Its been a long day (today was curriculum night at school) and the thought that something might be going wrong with this cycle wasnt fun.

Drs. . . Congrats on one of each! How fun!

2have4kids. . . I had an ultrasound last week. Everything looked good so I quit taking BCPs 2 days ago and start stimming tomorrow night.

Never. . . when do you quit taking BCPs?

Almost and Prayin. . . good luck tomorrow at your Betas.

MrsC. . . Im glad you are able to get some rest. :o)

Haj. . . Im sorry to hear about your grandma. I hope she is doing better.

Im sorry for not getting everyone. I just got home from curriculum night and am tired. Stimming starts tomorrow! Yay!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Almost & Prayin - good luck today!! Can't wait to hear!

BOMO - yay for starting stimms! Fx'd!

Haj - congrats, fab news!! So sorry your grandma has been sick, hope she's doing better now...

Phantom - good luck with ET today!

Never - sorry you've been miserable on the bcps. You're nearly there!!

Mo - fx'd!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Almost and Prayin- so anxious to hear about your results today!!! I'll be waiting!!! 

Haj- so good to hear from you! I'm so sorry about your grandma :(. I know what you mean about shopping now! Just found out we are having a boy and can't wait to spend money!!!


----------



## Jenn76

2have4kids said:


> *Jenn* Are you kidding? This is great news! May I ask what did they put you on? She's got me on synthroid lowest dose 25mcg. Did you loose weight, have side effects or feel more energetic? Really appreciate your 2 cents Jenn. I leave for this vacation oct 16-nov11 and already be returning right into the IVF stuff already on the pill (for flare protocol) and rearing to have the u/s. No time for testing to see if it's working. I may just do the test right on Oct15th and call my doctor from Cyprus to see if I need to up the dose (crazy?). So knowing that it only took you 30 days is a positive start and very reassuring-thank you.
> I'm thinking if I'm overweight it might take longer to correct...my BMI's 26, a wee bit over the mark. :shrug:

I'm also on Synthroid but 100mcg, she started me on that and I am still on it even though I'm fine now. I have extra weight on me too so maybe that's why the high dose. Your weight doesn't sound bad at all. Obviously the meds are safe since my dose was never decreased and I'm still taking it even though I'm pregnant. I know a few girls at work that are on it as well and most are lower doses and it works for them and they are very overweight so I don't think that matters. I'd be interested to know how your results change by Oct 15. Good Luck!



almosthere said:


> yes hiccups tomorrow!! I will update you all with my results late tomorrow night as I work and then have to commute all the way home and thenn listen to my voicemail with the results w dh so by the time all is said and done i may get on here to post results at about 7/8pm, lol!!!

Good Luck today! FX for a high number! Does DH know you got a positive test? I'm assuming he does, I'd never be able to wait until I got home to hear the result, lol! I got mine at work and texted DH with it.


----------



## MoBaby

Sorry about your grandma :( yay for team purple!!

Good luck today prayin and almost! 

Angie those bcps are horrid! I gained 5 lbs this last time! I hated it! Glad you start stims soon!

How are you doing gettingbroody ?? 

I tested this am 4dp5dt..... I have lines on (v faint) on frer, ic and a cheap cassette test so in hoping this is good... Idk.... I am 10.5 days from trigger (9dpo) trigger was in pm so its still early... I hope it's not trigger still!! :) Bring on tomorrow am! Lol :)


----------



## almosthere

thanks so much ladies! Jenn DH does know since my first pos at 12dpo on tuesday! I am going to buy a digi if beta says preg. I want to see the words pregnant!! But anywho, blood was taken a bit after 7:30am I will be at work, dh will not. I am super nervous to get my results back and if it comes back neg I would cry at work so I am going to try to wait until I get home w. dh to listen although I would really love to hear the news asap so we will see if i cheat or not! LOL..to celebrate if pos healthy beta we are going to go out to dinner and buy some gender neutral socks like yellow....then after each little apt we are going to start collexting small things until 2nd tri then the shopping will begin! Sorry for the rant, so excited/nervous so it gets me chatty!


----------



## almosthere

GL praying eeeek!!!


----------



## almosthere

congrats on your baby boy lindsay!!!!!

and haj how perfect a boy and a girl, congrats!!!


----------



## jchic

Haj - that is TOO perfect, congrats! 
Almost - cant wait for your beta results!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Lindsay18

Almost - if you cheat - you better at least tell us since he won't know HAHA!


----------



## GettingBroody

Mo - how exciting!!! I hope this is it for you!!!

Almost - I would be super shocked if your beta was anything but positive today given all your tests during the week!

Afm, gonna hold off on any more testing til Sunday - that'll be 9dp3dt...


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lindsay - You little bub is a raspberry today :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Awww he is :) Such a difference from the original poppy seed haha!


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

congratulations on having a bby boy lindsey
how did u find out so early xxxxxx


----------



## Lindsay18

JK - Thanks!!! We were part of a study that tested the chromosomes of each of our embryos. When they tested them, they could tell which ones were boys and which ones were girls from the chromosomes. We didn't originally want to find out, but when we decided to, all I had to do was ask my nurse LOL. She told us the 2 that were transferred were boys and that we have 5 girls and 2 boys on ice :)

Pretty cool huh??


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

where they both boys u transferred,,, how cool x


----------



## Lindsay18

Yep! That's the only reason we could find out after the transfer and before the 5 month gender scan. Otherwise, if they had put back one of each, since only 1 stuck, I would have had to wait until an ultrasound would have seen which it was :) So I was lucky!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Linds! A boy! We both will have boys just one week apart. How cool!


----------



## Lindsay18

OMG!! I didn't know you knew you were having a boy too!!! How exciting!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Omg daisy!! I didn't know you knew either!! Congrats!!


----------



## bubumaci

Linds - Congratulations on your little man :)

Haj + Dr - how perfect! If I were having twins, that would be my "dream team" :) :hugs:

... AFM ... just waiting at Berlin airport to board for Munich in about 10 minutes. Our couple of days here were really lovely and the concert last night was fantastic! What a show woman! :) And I was very impressed, I already knew that she had a fabulous voice (although it became really clear again last night), but she can also play the piano and the guitar really well! Really enjoyed myself :)
Other than that, been stimming away (and suppressing ovulation since yesterday in parallel) ... be interesting to hear what they see at the scan on Sunday morning, as I am already feeling quite uncomfortable and my gut tells me that we have more follies growing this time around. Day 4 this time we had 10 and day 5 last time we had 7! Had my trigger on day 9 last time - wonder whether we will be triggering on Sunday (day 8) or Monday this time around...

Wishing you all a great start to the weekend :)
:dust::dust::dust:
Almost - can't wait to hear the results :hugs:


----------



## Lindsay18

Bubu- glad you had a little "get away" time:) I'd love to see her!!! wow I feel like you were JUST at this stage! Time flies:) so glad your follies seem to be responding well this time! Excited to hear about your scan Sunday!


----------



## bubumaci

Thanks Linds - I was pretty satisfied with the response last time too - ended up with 14 retrieved, 12 mature and 11 fertilised. I think that is quite OK (seeing as I am 37) - of course I don't mind, if we have a better response this time around :D :D


----------



## Lindsay18

That's awesome:) can't believe you're triggering already- so exciting!


----------



## Jenn76

MoBaby said:


> Sorry about your grandma :( yay for team purple!!
> 
> Good luck today prayin and almost!
> 
> Angie those bcps are horrid! I gained 5 lbs this last time! I hated it! Glad you start stims soon!
> 
> How are you doing gettingbroody ??
> 
> I tested this am 4dp5dt..... I have lines on (v faint) on frer, ic and a cheap cassette test so in hoping this is good... Idk.... I am 10.5 days from trigger (9dpo) trigger was in pm so its still early... I hope it's not trigger still!! :) Bring on tomorrow am! Lol :)

Sounds very promising Mobaby! I bet tomorrow it will be a clear BFP! Trigger has to be gone by now. So excited for you.



bubumaci said:


> Linds - Congratulations on your little man :)
> 
> Haj + Dr - how perfect! If I were having twins, that would be my "dream team" :) :hugs:
> 
> ... AFM ... just waiting at Berlin airport to board for Munich in about 10 minutes. Our couple of days here were really lovely and the concert last night was fantastic! What a show woman! :) And I was very impressed, I already knew that she had a fabulous voice (although it became really clear again last night), but she can also play the piano and the guitar really well! Really enjoyed myself :)
> Other than that, been stimming away (and suppressing ovulation since yesterday in parallel) ... be interesting to hear what they see at the scan on Sunday morning, as I am already feeling quite uncomfortable and my gut tells me that we have more follies growing this time around. Day 4 this time we had 10 and day 5 last time we had 7! Had my trigger on day 9 last time - wonder whether we will be triggering on Sunday (day 8) or Monday this time around...
> 
> Wishing you all a great start to the weekend :)
> :dust::dust::dust:
> Almost - can't wait to hear the results :hugs:

Time is flying so fast I can't believe you are almost ready to trigger, so exciting. This cycle really seems meant to be. Glad you enjoyed your trip. Good Luck on Sunday!

Almost: Thinking about you, hope you hear your results soon.


----------



## never2late70

Almost: I am on pins and needles for your Beta :happydance:


Bubu: this round flew by! :happydance:


----------



## Christie2011

I am so over the pio shots! I've got 5 more left, I'm hoping they tell me Tuesday that I don't have to finish them.


----------



## Lindsay18

I don't envy you, Christie!!! I hope you can stop soon! I am doing the suppositories.


----------



## Christie2011

Lindsay18 said:


> I don't envy you, Christie!!! I hope you can stop soon! I am doing the suppositories.

I was originally supposed to do endrometrin. I have 3 boxes (63 doses) that I bought, that I now can't use. I didn't use have the meds they made me get. I so wish unopened meds were returnable. That's a lot of wasted money I could be using to decorate a nursery with!


----------



## Lindsay18

Ugh! That stinks! It would be nice if they were returnable! I wonder if they're sealed if they would be? They ordered the PIO shots for me and then I didn't need them so they called my insurance company and had the charge reversed?? Just a thought :)


----------



## MrsC8776

MoBaby said:


> Sorry about your grandma :( yay for team purple!!
> 
> Good luck today prayin and almost!
> 
> Angie those bcps are horrid! I gained 5 lbs this last time! I hated it! Glad you start stims soon!
> 
> How are you doing gettingbroody ??
> 
> I tested this am 4dp5dt..... I have lines on (v faint) on frer, ic and a cheap cassette test so in hoping this is good... Idk.... I am 10.5 days from trigger (9dpo) trigger was in pm so its still early... I hope it's not trigger still!! :) Bring on tomorrow am! Lol :)

Fx for you! 



GettingBroody said:


> Mo - how exciting!!! I hope this is it for you!!!
> 
> Almost - I would be super shocked if your beta was anything but positive today given all your tests during the week!
> 
> Afm, gonna hold off on any more testing til Sunday - that'll be 9dp3dt...

Good luck on Sunday!



bubumaci said:


> Linds - Congratulations on your little man :)
> 
> Haj + Dr - how perfect! If I were having twins, that would be my "dream team" :) :hugs:
> 
> ... AFM ... just waiting at Berlin airport to board for Munich in about 10 minutes. Our couple of days here were really lovely and the concert last night was fantastic! What a show woman! :) And I was very impressed, I already knew that she had a fabulous voice (although it became really clear again last night), but she can also play the piano and the guitar really well! Really enjoyed myself :)
> Other than that, been stimming away (and suppressing ovulation since yesterday in parallel) ... be interesting to hear what they see at the scan on Sunday morning, as I am already feeling quite uncomfortable and my gut tells me that we have more follies growing this time around. Day 4 this time we had 10 and day 5 last time we had 7! Had my trigger on day 9 last time - wonder whether we will be triggering on Sunday (day 8) or Monday this time around...
> 
> Wishing you all a great start to the weekend :)
> :dust::dust::dust:
> Almost - can't wait to hear the results :hugs:

I'm glad you had a chance get away and enjoy yourself. Not much longer for you!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi ladies.......I have my results and my beta was 56.....my progesterone is low so I had to rush and take a pio shot....not fun! Lol....I am thrilled that I am pregnant but also hurt that I most likely have one....I lost the other embie.... Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend and cant wait to hear some more good news from all you wonderful ladies!


----------



## Lindsay18

Prayin- I can officially say congrats on here now that you posted it!!! So excited for you xoxo!! One lucky baby!


----------



## almosthere

Edit: Praying-so sorry you lost a embie, but congrats on being pregnant! 

I also had my beta at 15dpo and it was 238-so yes, officially pregnant! Bought a set of 5 plain white newborn onesies to celebrate!


----------



## almosthere

yay bubu grow embies grow!!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Lindsay18 said:


> Prayin- I can officially say congrats on here now that you posted it!!! So excited for you xoxo!! One lucky baby!

Thank you sooooooo much!!!!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

One last thing before Im off to sleep....Jchic and Lindsay...both of you ladies were right....RMA IS AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## Christie2011

almosthere said:


> Want-so sorry you lost a embie, but congrats on being pregnant!
> 
> I also had my beta at 15dpo and it was 238-so yes, officially pregnant! Bought a set of 5 plain white newborn onesies to celebrate!

You had me worried, waiting so long to update us :) I'm glad it was as we all knew it was a BFP!



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Hi ladies.......I have my results and my beta was 56.....my progesterone is low so I had to rush and take a pio shot....not fun! Lol....I am thrilled that I am pregnant but also hurt that I most likely have one....I lost the other embie.... Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend and cant wait to hear some more good news from all you wonderful ladies!

Congrats! Sorry about the loss of the one embie.

I hope I can follow you both with my own good news with my beta Tuesday!


----------



## almosthere

you will christie! Have you tested anymore since your first bfp?! We are only a day apart!!! I wonder why your beta is so much farther than mine, what dpo will you be at beta?!


----------



## Lindsay18

Yay officially to you too, Almost!!! Xoxo

Prayin- they are great!! So happy for you!

Christie you will have your BFP!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

almosthere said:


> Edit: Praying-so sorry you lost a embie, but congrats on being pregnant!
> 
> I also had my beta at 15dpo and it was 238-so yes, officially pregnant! Bought a set of 5 plain white newborn onesies to celebrate!

Congrats Almost!! So happy for you!!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Christie2011 said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> Want-so sorry you lost a embie, but congrats on being pregnant!
> 
> I also had my beta at 15dpo and it was 238-so yes, officially pregnant! Bought a set of 5 plain white newborn onesies to celebrate!
> 
> You had me worried, waiting so long to update us :) I'm glad it was as we all knew it was a BFP!
> 
> 
> 
> PRAYIN4BABIES said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies.......I have my results and my beta was 56.....my progesterone is low so I had to rush and take a pio shot....not fun! Lol....I am thrilled that I am pregnant but also hurt that I most likely have one....I lost the other embie.... Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend and cant wait to hear some more good news from all you wonderful ladies!Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats! Sorry about the loss of the one embie.
> 
> I hope I can follow you both with my own good news with my beta Tuesday!Click to expand...



Hi!!! Im most certain you are next with some good news!!! I will be waiting for posts on Tuesday!!


----------



## Christie2011

almosthere said:


> you will christie! Have you tested anymore since your first bfp?! We are only a day apart!!! I wonder why your beta is so much farther than mine, what dpo will you be at beta?!

Looks like I'll be 13dpo. Apparently my clinic likes to wait 2 weeks after transfer. I was going to test again this morning, but I was too tired when I got up for work I forgot. But I did lay out a test for tomorrow morning, hoping it is nice and dark.


----------



## MrsC8776

PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Hi ladies.......I have my results and my beta was 56.....my progesterone is low so I had to rush and take a pio shot....not fun! Lol....I am thrilled that I am pregnant but also hurt that I most likely have one....I lost the other embie.... Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend and cant wait to hear some more good news from all you wonderful ladies!




almosthere said:


> Edit: Praying-so sorry you lost a embie, but congrats on being pregnant!
> 
> I also had my beta at 15dpo and it was 238-so yes, officially pregnant! Bought a set of 5 plain white newborn onesies to celebrate!

Congrats ladies!! :happydance: Great betas! Will either of you do repeat betas?


----------



## Christie2011

Christie2011 said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> you will christie! Have you tested anymore since your first bfp?! We are only a day apart!!! I wonder why your beta is so much farther than mine, what dpo will you be at beta?!
> 
> Looks like I'll be 13dpo. Apparently my clinic likes to wait 2 weeks after transfer. I was going to test again this morning, but I was too tired when I got up for work I forgot. But I did lay out a test for tomorrow morning, hoping it is nice and dark.Click to expand...

Gesh pregnancy brain already! I'll be 18dpo at beta, there that sounds better :)


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

MrsC8776 said:


> PRAYIN4BABIES said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies.......I have my results and my beta was 56.....my progesterone is low so I had to rush and take a pio shot....not fun! Lol....I am thrilled that I am pregnant but also hurt that I most likely have one....I lost the other embie.... Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend and cant wait to hear some more good news from all you wonderful ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> Edit: Praying-so sorry you lost a embie, but congrats on being pregnant!
> 
> I also had my beta at 15dpo and it was 238-so yes, officially pregnant! Bought a set of 5 plain white newborn onesies to celebrate!Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats ladies!! :happydance: Great betas! Will either of you do repeat betas?Click to expand...

Hi MrsC! I actually have to go back to the doctors on Sunday.....becuase my progesterone was very low....I have to take some pills as well so I guess we shall see on sunday


----------



## drsquid

Yay prayin and almost. Prayin I know it sucks to lose one but it is a far safer pregnancy with better chances of a healthy baby at the end


----------



## Pink gerbera

Prayin and almost huge congratulations!!!

Christie this will be you in a few days sharing your wonderful beta!!!

Good luck stinking ladies. 

Love this thread! So full of positive energy :)

Woo hoo my bubs are raspberries :)

Xxx


----------



## Pink gerbera

Haha stupid phone and auto text I meant....

Good luck stimming ladies not stinking ladies!!!!

Xxx


----------



## GettingBroody

Pink gerbera said:


> Good luck stinking ladies.

:rofl:


Almost - told you it would be positive!! :D Congratulations on being officially pregnant!! 

Prayin - yaaaaaay!!! :dance: Fantastic news! :yipee: Congratulations!!! :happydance:

Mo - good luck testing today! I'm so tempted but terrified of only seeing one line again...


----------



## honeycheeks

Hey Ladies, I have been MIA for a while. i wanted to take my thoughts off TTC while waiting for my FET and recovery post severe OHSS. Now I am just starting my FET cycle. I have my first shot of Gonapeptyl CR today and also starting Provera from today.


----------



## Jenn76

Christie2011 said:


> I am so over the pio shots! I've got 5 more left, I'm hoping they tell me Tuesday that I don't have to finish them.

I'm still on pio suppositories and I am dying to be done. I am supposed to take them until 12 weeks. I know the shots suck more but the discharge is gross with mine. Good luck on Tuesday, my beta was 21dpo so I can feel your pain. 



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Hi ladies.......I have my results and my beta was 56.....my progesterone is low so I had to rush and take a pio shot....not fun! Lol....I am thrilled that I am pregnant but also hurt that I most likely have one....I lost the other embie.... Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend and cant wait to hear some more good news from all you wonderful ladies!

Congrats prayin! Don't count your chickens till they hatch, Haj had low betas and her's are twins. I hope the progesterone increases at least pills sound better then more shots.



Pink gerbera said:


> Haha stupid phone and auto text I meant....
> 
> Good luck stimming ladies not stinking ladies!!!!
> 
> Xxx

Ha ha I hate that my iPad does the same thing to me. Congrats on raspberries. Enjoy them next two aren't as cute, olives and prunes, yuck. 



honeycheeks said:


> Hey Ladies, I have been MIA for a while. i wanted to take my thoughts off TTC while waiting for my FET and recovery post severe OHSS. Now I am just starting my FET cycle. I have my first shot of Gonapeptyl CR today and also starting Provera from today.

:hi: Congrats on starting again, when will your transfer be?

*Almost*: Awesome beta! All that worrying over nothing, lol! Congrats on being officially pregnant!


----------



## Lindsay18

Pink- we have raspberry babies!!! Lol

Honeycheeks- hi!! Exciting that you're starting! Do they know when your transfer will be approximately?!


----------



## almosthere

good morning ladies!! hope all are well!

mrsc-my doctor likes to do weekly betas for 3 weeks before us so I am back in for 2 more weeks and then the 4th week of testing is prob another beta and my first us!!!! I think it is great I get to make sure my baby is growing!! 

Ladies I found this site really helpful with beta numbers and any other ivf/pregnancy info...feel free to check it out! https://www.advancedfertility.com/earlypre.htm


----------



## almosthere

lindsay and pink yay razz matazz!! Congrats on passing your 2 month marks!!!!


----------



## jchic

Congrats Almost and Prayin!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So so sooooooooo happy for you!!! Awesome betas all around! :) woohoo!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Jenn76 said:


> Christie2011 said:
> 
> 
> I am so over the pio shots! I've got 5 more left, I'm hoping they tell me Tuesday that I don't have to finish them.
> 
> I'm still on pio suppositories and I am dying to be done. I am supposed to take them until 12 weeks. I know the shots suck more but the discharge is gross with mine. Good luck on Tuesday, my beta was 21dpo so I can feel your pain.
> 
> 
> 
> PRAYIN4BABIES said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies.......I have my results and my beta was 56.....my progesterone is low so I had to rush and take a pio shot....not fun! Lol....I am thrilled that I am pregnant but also hurt that I most likely have one....I lost the other embie.... Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend and cant wait to hear some more good news from all you wonderful ladies!Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats prayin! Don't count your chickens till they hatch, Haj had low betas and her's are twins. I hope the progesterone increases at least pills sound better then more shots.
> 
> 
> 
> Pink gerbera said:
> 
> 
> Haha stupid phone and auto text I meant....
> 
> Good luck stimming ladies not stinking ladies!!!!
> 
> XxxClick to expand...
> 
> Ha ha I hate that my iPad does the same thing to me. Congrats on raspberries. Enjoy them next two aren't as cute, olives and prunes, yuck.
> 
> 
> 
> honeycheeks said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies, I have been MIA for a while. i wanted to take my thoughts off TTC while waiting for my FET and recovery post severe OHSS. Now I am just starting my FET cycle. I have my first shot of Gonapeptyl CR today and also starting Provera from today.Click to expand...
> 
> :hi: Congrats on starting again, when will your transfer be?
> 
> *Almost*: Awesome beta! All that worrying over nothing, lol! Congrats on being officially pregnant!Click to expand...



Hi Jenn.....I pray that they do tell me something different tomorrow...you just gave me hope....thank you :winkwink: and if I do end up with one embie I will still be happy....thanks for all the support! I do have to take shots:cry: lol....those PIo shots. It didnt hurt going in but it sure as hell hurts now. Lol...I couldnt at first figure out why the heck my rear end was sore and then I remembered! Hahaha! How are you doing?


----------



## Christie2011

I POAS this morning and the second line was darker than the control line. I'm pretty sure my bean has snuggled in for the long haul now.


----------



## jchic

Christie- GREAT news!!!!!


----------



## almosthere

yay christie such great news to hear! I know testing lots reassures me...I stil have one more opk to waste before ive used them all up-still surprised they picked up on my pregnancy so early on!!10dpo!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Christie- that's awesome!!! You're definitely pregnant!!


----------



## Jenn76

Prayin: I'm good thanks for asking. Do you have a second beta tomorrow? You probably won't know until your first scan since beta numbers have a huge range. Twins are great but double the worry and a more complex pregnancy. It's everything I wanted but I keep having these bad dreams that something is going to happen to one. It's probably from reading too much in these forms, I'm staying away from my pregnancy group for now. Everytime someone has a mc it worries me, totally not likely to happen to me but it just reminds me it could happen. I think after my next ultrasound I will feel much better. 

Christie: that's great news! Sounds like a high beta for you. Can't wait to hear.


----------



## MrsC8776

PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRAYIN4BABIES said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies.......I have my results and my beta was 56.....my progesterone is low so I had to rush and take a pio shot....not fun! Lol....I am thrilled that I am pregnant but also hurt that I most likely have one....I lost the other embie.... Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend and cant wait to hear some more good news from all you wonderful ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> Edit: Praying-so sorry you lost a embie, but congrats on being pregnant!
> 
> I also had my beta at 15dpo and it was 238-so yes, officially pregnant! Bought a set of 5 plain white newborn onesies to celebrate!Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats ladies!! :happydance: Great betas! Will either of you do repeat betas?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi MrsC! I actually have to go back to the doctors on Sunday.....becuase my progesterone was very low....I have to take some pills as well so I guess we shall see on sundayClick to expand...

I hope tomorrow goes well. I'm sure you will have a great doubling time. 



honeycheeks said:


> Hey Ladies, I have been MIA for a while. i wanted to take my thoughts off TTC while waiting for my FET and recovery post severe OHSS. Now I am just starting my FET cycle. I have my first shot of Gonapeptyl CR today and also starting Provera from today.

:hi: welcome back! I was wondering what was going on with your FET. Hopefully not much longer until you will be PUPO. 



almosthere said:


> good morning ladies!! hope all are well!
> 
> mrsc-my doctor likes to do weekly betas for 3 weeks before us so I am back in for 2 more weeks and then the 4th week of testing is prob another beta and my first us!!!! I think it is great I get to make sure my baby is growing!!
> 
> Ladies I found this site really helpful with beta numbers and any other ivf/pregnancy info...feel free to check it out! https://www.advancedfertility.com/earlypre.htm

Interesting that they only do betas once a week. I haven't heard of that. It will be neat to see the numbers jump over the weeks. 



Christie2011 said:


> I POAS this morning and the second line was darker than the control line. I'm pretty sure my bean has snuggled in for the long haul now.

Wonderful news! 

*Phantom~* How did your ET/FET go? 

*hiccups~* How are your embies doing? 

*MoBaby~* Today is PTD!! :haha: I hope the testing shows some good news.


----------



## almosthere

why should betas be taken more than once a week?? hmm...not sure!! IT is regular protocol with my fs office at least..!!


----------



## MrsC8776

almosthere said:


> why should betas be taken more than once a week?? hmm...not sure!! IT is regular protocol with my fs office at least..!!

I've just only seen them done every other day so they can see them doubling and calculate the time in-between. No worries though! :) You clinic knows what they are doing and look forward to seeing your next beta!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Jenn76 said:


> Prayin: I'm good thanks for asking. Do you have a second beta tomorrow? You probably won't know until your first scan since beta numbers have a huge range. Twins are great but double the worry and a more complex pregnancy. It's everything I wanted but I keep having these bad dreams that something is going to happen to one. It's probably from reading too much in these forms, I'm staying away from my pregnancy group for now. Everytime someone has a mc it worries me, totally not likely to happen to me but it just reminds me it could happen. I think after my next ultrasound I will feel much better.
> 
> Christie: that's great news! Sounds like a high beta for you. Can't wait to hear.

Yes...tomorrow is my second beta.....I was reading about numbers and stopped...lol so much info that can scare you at the same time.......I said Im not going to read anymore because everyone is different and I would rather hear direct info from the doc....I will go crazy if I keep reading. Lol....cant wait for more news from you. When is your next ultrasound


----------



## almosthere

oh goodness I thought once a week was a lot!! I wonder if it depends on starting beta I feel like mine is high although I doubt I have twins since I transferred one, the odds of identical twins are pretty small I am sure!


----------



## almosthere

gl with your second beta praying!


----------



## MoBaby

Christie, almost and prayin!! YAY for positive test/positive beta!!! :) Exciting!! Cant believe you have to wait so long christie for your beta!!

AFM: Took a test this am... Can I call this positive?? I know its faint still. Pic in two different lights.. Should I wait another day?? I am kinda scared!! :) Just hit 5dp5dt at 12..took this at 1115.

Eta: sorry these pics are not great as I'm looking on my phone. I took w/cell. 

Ok I tried again... Same pic..

Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/pBvsc.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/kE4yA.png


----------



## jchic

Mo- that looks positive to me!!!!!!!! Congrats! Wait and take another on Monday :)


----------



## DaisyQ

I see the line in the second photo. It's still early - plenty of time for it to get darker.


----------



## Christie2011

MoBaby said:


> Christie, almost and prayin!! YAY for positive test/positive beta!!! :) Exciting!! Cant believe you have to wait so long christie for your beta!!
> 
> AFM: Took a test this am... Can I call this positive?? I know its faint still. Pic in two different lights.. Should I wait another day?? I am kinda scared!! :) Just hit 5dp5dt at 12..took this at 1115.
> 
> Eta: sorry these pics are not great as I'm looking on my phone. I took w/cell. Sorry! I will try again later to upload.
> 
> Spoiler
> https://yesbabyplease.files.wordpress.com/2012/09/20120922-120017.jpg https://yesbabyplease.files.wordpress.com/2012/09/20120922-120034.jpg

I can still see your line! Congrats!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Mo that def looks positive to me!!! Exciting!!

Jenn I know what you mean about other forums and reading constant scare stories! I'm not reading them. Everything is gonna be perfect for us. :)

Xx


----------



## GettingBroody

Mo - that is definitely a line!!!! Congratulations!!! :dance:


----------



## never2late70

Yay Mo!


----------



## almosthere

Yay mo congrats def a bfp!


----------



## Lindsay18

Yay Mo!! Seems to be pos!!


----------



## drsquid

jenn- i loved the olives. my fav so far.. prunes yuck

almost- weekly betas? hrm never heard of that. well dont get stressed over the numbers, they stop doubling as quickly after they get above several thousand. yeah they usually do a few 48 hrs apart then stop. they only do like 3 and occasionally more. not every two days for weeks

mo- looks pos to me. that is how mine looked at 6dp5dt


----------



## MoBaby

omg! you think ladies! i went and searched for haj and your test drsquid...it looks similar to both hers at 5dp5dt and yours at 6dpt...OMG!! i hope this is it! I am super nervous after what happened last cycle... BUT I feel really good about this. I want to believe this soo bad :) Thanks for looking... I love this thread :) You girls rock!!

almost: my clinic only does 3 betas (2 days apart each) then the ultrasound.... weekly would worry me more than anything. your beta was strong to start! yay


----------



## drsquid

yay mo.. glad to reassure you. when i did it... i thought crap.. it is neg and went back to bed (but took it with me) like 2 min later i looked again and was like... wtf that isnt neg. i took a second 2 days later (beta day) and it came up fast. im so happy for you. as an aside... i often look at the "pregnancy test threads" and i NEVER see the line they are fantasizing about so... im not blowing smoke


----------



## MrsC8776

MoBaby said:


> Christie, almost and prayin!! YAY for positive test/positive beta!!! :) Exciting!! Cant believe you have to wait so long christie for your beta!!
> 
> AFM: Took a test this am... Can I call this positive?? I know its faint still. Pic in two different lights.. Should I wait another day?? I am kinda scared!! :) Just hit 5dp5dt at 12..took this at 1115.
> 
> Eta: sorry these pics are not great as I'm looking on my phone. I took w/cell.
> 
> Ok I tried again... Same pic..
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i.imgur.com/pBvsc.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/kE4yA.png

Looks positive to me! You triggered 12 days ago so I highly doubt thats what it is. I'm calling BFP! I wish your beta was closer!


----------



## Jenn76

PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Yes...tomorrow is my second beta.....I was reading about numbers and stopped...lol so much info that can scare you at the same time.......I said Im not going to read anymore because everyone is different and I would rather hear direct info from the doc....I will go crazy if I keep reading. Lol....cant wait for more news from you. When is your next ultrasound

October 9th still seems far but I know it will be here soon. 



almosthere said:


> oh goodness I thought once a week was a lot!! I wonder if it depends on starting beta I feel like mine is high although I doubt I have twins since I transferred one, the odds of identical twins are pretty small I am sure!

My clinic just does one beta because they don't want you obsessing over doubling. I would have welcomed a second or third one a week away.



MoBaby said:


> AFM: Took a test this am... Can I call this positive?? I know its faint still. Pic in two different lights.. Should I wait another day?? I am kinda scared!! :) Just hit 5dp5dt at 12..took this at 1115.
> 
> Eta: sorry these pics are not great as I'm looking on my phone. I took w/cell.
> 
> Ok I tried again... Same pic..

I can see your BFP! Congrats Mobaby! :happydance:



Pink gerbera said:


> Mo that def looks positive to me!!! Exciting!!
> 
> Jenn I know what you mean about other forums and reading constant scare stories! I'm not reading them. Everything is gonna be perfect for us. :)
> 
> Xx

Yes it is! This is such a great form with such a great group of ladies, I love you guys!



drsquid said:


> jenn- i loved the olives. my fav so far.. prunes yuck
> 
> almost- weekly betas? hrm never heard of that. well dont get stressed over the numbers, they stop doubling as quickly after they get above several thousand. yeah they usually do a few 48 hrs apart then stop. they only do like 3 and occasionally more. not every two days for weeks
> 
> mo- looks pos to me. that is how mine looked at 6dp5dt

Really olives?! I guess I look at them as how they taste, I'd rather have limes, peaches, lemons, or oranges in me. LOL! As long as they are growing that's all that matters. I agree prunes are the worst!


----------



## Lindsay18

Haha Jenn!! I love prunes! I know it's weird!


----------



## DaisyQ

drsquid said:


> jenn- i loved the olives. my fav so far.. prunes yuck
> 
> almost- weekly betas? hrm never heard of that. well dont get stressed over the numbers, they stop doubling as quickly after they get above several thousand. yeah they usually do a few 48 hrs apart then stop. they only do like 3 and occasionally more. not every two days for weeks
> 
> mo- looks pos to me. that is how mine looked at 6dp5dt

That's exactly right. Mine doubled every 2 days for a while, but once I hit 15,000, it took FOUR days for it to double to 30,000. Then two days after that, my beta was 42,000. So definitely not doubling anymore. Not even sure why they are still doing betas on me, but they do it every time I go in for a scan, and I've been getting scanned frequently.


----------



## almosthere

i just ate black olives today which i dislike but new craving since last week along with pickles but i love pickles anyway so i must need salt and i love lemon essence prunes yum!! i know we are talking about tickers but just reminded me of my cravings LOL


----------



## DaisyQ

There really is something about pickles. I've eaten more pickles in the last 2 weeks than I have in a year. I LOVE the sour/salty taste.


----------



## GettingBroody

Evening girls!

Not to be symptom spotting haha:) but did any of you experience leg aches/cramps before your bfp? This is often one of my PMS signs but it's much sorer than usual and apparently can also be an early pg symptom... (So unfair that PMS and pregnancy symptoms are almost identical!!:grr:)


----------



## bubumaci

Mo - way to go :hugs: congratulations on your :bfp: :)

Wishing you all a great weekend.. will update you all on tomorrow's feedback...
Last night I suddenly realised "oh shit, I have my appointment at 8:15 Sunday morning, but what if they want me triggering Sunday evening?? I don't have the prescription or the meds" *gg* so I rang the clinic this morning and (since I had appointments) they left my prescription at the pharmacy and I picked up the meds in the afternoon before the pharmacy closed! Hihi :D


----------



## GettingBroody

Bubu - phew! Glad you got that sorted! Hardest thing for me was trying to time bd-ing while not knowing when they were gonna have me trigger!:wacko: Good luck tomor!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Hi ladies.......I have my results and my beta was 56.....my progesterone is low so I had to rush and take a pio shot....not fun! Lol....I am thrilled that I am pregnant but also hurt that I most likely have one....I lost the other embie.... Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend and cant wait to hear some more good news from all you wonderful ladies!

First of all, congrats!! You just never know until the ultrasound how many you have in there... My first beta was 57 so when I went in for ultrasound last week and the doctor told me there are 2 on board, I screamed!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Yay Christie and Mo!! Can't wait to hear about your betas!


----------



## Jenn76

bubumaci said:


> Mo - way to go :hugs: congratulations on your :bfp: :)
> 
> Wishing you all a great weekend.. will update you all on tomorrow's feedback...
> Last night I suddenly realised "oh shit, I have my appointment at 8:15 Sunday morning, but what if they want me triggering Sunday evening?? I don't have the prescription or the meds" *gg* so I rang the clinic this morning and (since I had appointments) they left my prescription at the pharmacy and I picked up the meds in the afternoon before the pharmacy closed! Hihi :D

Phew! Good thing you thought about that. Can't wait to hear about your appointment.



GettingBroody said:


> Evening girls!
> 
> Not to be symptom spotting haha:) but did any of you experience leg aches/cramps before your bfp? This is often one of my PMS signs but it's much sorer than usual and apparently can also be an early pg symptom... (So unfair that PMS and pregnancy symptoms are almost identical!!:grr:)

Not for me but I don't get any PMS symptoms either. Are you going to test again?



almosthere said:


> i just ate black olives today which i dislike but new craving since last week along with pickles but i love pickles anyway so i must need salt and i love lemon essence prunes yum!! i know we are talking about tickers but just reminded me of my cravings LOL

I have no cravings, my DH jokes that I m going to crave stuff I hate but I can't imagine that. When I think about the tickers I picture the baby looking like that, lol.



DaisyQ said:


> There really is something about pickles. I've eaten more pickles in the last 2 weeks than I have in a year. I LOVE the sour/salty taste.

I love bread and butter pickles, but hate dill. I haven't had any yet though.


----------



## Jenn76

Lindsay18 said:


> Haha Jenn!! I love prunes! I know it's weird!

Two more weeks and you will have your prune, lol! How did you diner go with your family, were they shocked that you know so soon what you're having?


----------



## Lulu 07

Hey ladies! Sorry I went MIA the past 2 days. 

almost & prayin ~ congrats on the great betas!!

mobaby ~ That is definitely a BFP!! CONGRATS!!!

Broody ~ When are you testing?

I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## TwoRdue

Hay ladies, been a wile since I have commented.
Well the OH and I decided to use our last embryo after a failed one last months and got a BFP at 10dpo and at 11dpo yay now just have to wait for bloods to confirm it on day 14


----------



## MrsC8776

TwoRdue said:


> Hay ladies, been a wile since I have commented.
> Well the OH and I decided to use our last embryo after a failed one last months and got a BFP at 10dpo and at 11dpo yay now just have to wait for bloods to confirm it on day 14

Congrats!! So happy it worked! When did you do your FET and when is your beta?


----------



## TwoRdue

Thank you, FET was last monday and was 5day transfer and beta will be Wednesday :)


----------



## almosthere

congrats two, wed is not far away at all, cant wait to hear your beta!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Congrats Two!! This thread is getting so many BFPs.... I am so excited for all of us!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn- dinner with my parents went great!!! They knew about the chromosome testing and the "ability" to find out but I told them I wasn't finding out AT ALL. So they were SHOCKED!!! Lol

Two- congrats!! That is so exciting! I can't wait to hear about your beta!


----------



## TwoRdue

Thanks you, it was our last embryo and we could not go for our second round for about another year. Still such a long way to go. Good luck to you all.x


----------



## Stinas

Prayin & Almost - Congrats!!

honeycheeks - Im sooo excited for you to get back on the train!!!

MoBaby - AHHHHHH YAYYYYYYYYYYYYY :happydance::happydance::happydance: Im sooo excited for you!!! Yay for a little azoo baby!

TwoRdue - Great news! Congrats!!

Hope all the NJ ladies had a great time today!!! Weather was great! Hopefully I get to make it to the next meet! 

Hope everyone else is doing well!!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Lindsay - Dinner sounds fun! We weren't going to find out but now we have 2 on board we think we might. Still undecided! I'll have another 12 weeks before I can find that out though :)

Two congrats on your bfp! Exciting :)

Xxx


----------



## GettingBroody

Ohmygod ohmygod ohmygod!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance: :wohoo: :happydance::yipee:



Am shaking so much I can barely type!!!!!!

Edit: Oops, photo isn't showing for some reason. Will try and upload it again but it looks a bit like this!!!! :bfp:


----------



## Pink gerbera

Getting!!! Wooooo hoooooo!!! How exciting!!! Congrats. 

Love this thread!!! Xxxx


----------



## GettingBroody

Good luck today Prayin!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

GettingBroody said:


> Good luck today Prayin!

Thank you!!!!!! And a HUGE CONGRATS TO :happydance::happydance:you!!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Getting- yay!!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Jenn76

TwoRdue said:


> Hay ladies, been a wile since I have commented.
> Well the OH and I decided to use our last embryo after a failed one last months and got a BFP at 10dpo and at 11dpo yay now just have to wait for bloods to confirm it on day 14

Congrats! :happydance: So excited for you. Good luck at your beta, can't wait to hear.



GettingBroody said:


> Ohmygod ohmygod ohmygod!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance: :wohoo: :happydance::yipee:
> 
> 
> 
> Am shaking so much I can barely type!!!!!!
> 
> Edit: Oops, photo isn't showing for some reason. Will try and upload it again but it looks a bit like this!!!! :bfp:

:happydance: Congrats Broody! This month is just full of BFP's, so excited for you.


----------



## Christie2011

gettingbroody said:


> ohmygod ohmygod ohmygod!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance: :wohoo: :happydance::yipee:
> 
> 
> 
> am shaking so much i can barely type!!!!!!
> 
> Edit: Oops, photo isn't showing for some reason. Will try and upload it again but it looks a bit like this!!!! :bfp:

congrats!


----------



## almosthere

yay getting congrats!!

and yes this thread is the BEST!!


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats gettingbroody!! Yay!!!


A little downer for me as the hpt has not progressed at all; still faint. Idk if this has worked for us and I am so upset and can't stop crying now. Beta Wednesday. Guess that will tell us. Hope it's not a chemical. Last cycle I had positive digi at this point and still lost baby so if test is so light I feel I'm going there again. Sigh. I hate this :(


----------



## bubumaci

Two & Getting : huge congratulations to you ladies :hugs::happydance::dance: so excited for you :)

AFM - scan this morning went fine - seeing about 13 follies (2 over 20, 5 between 17 + 20, 1 @ 15, 2 @ 11 and 2-3 smaller ones). Will be triggering tomorrow evening and ER is on Wednesday morning (will find out the times tomorrow afternoon)...

Did ask about the 5 day freeze thing and apparently, the clinic is walking a very fine line as far as the law is concerned - but since the "customers" are the women who want to get pregnant, who's going to go sue?! :)
But when I spoke with the lady doctor today, I decided to go the route we went last time (freezing the excess fertilised on day one, taking the rest to day 5, transferring two and if there are any blasts over, then freezing on day 5). I feel more comfortable and psychologically calmer about this approach, than taking all to day 5 and anything that hasn't made it to blast is just gone. I mean, it doesn't have to be a blast for it to work, so that would just feel like a waste of any others that may still end up as a viable pregnancy. Will discuss with DH later on, but I really didn't feel comfortable with the other approach...


----------



## bubumaci

Mo .. :hugs: head up Mo, you haven't reached your official testing date yet, so urine will always be a bit behind bloodworm ... I feel confident you have your :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Here is today's test: https://i.imgur.com/mXsNE.png

You can see yesterday's in my sig... No change/?lighter. Sigh.

Dh is mad at me for testing. IC faint line also.


----------



## DaisyQ

Mo, personally, I think that line is a lot easier to see than the photo from yesterday. Wednesday is still 3 days away. Lots of time to get darker. I never saw that much progression in the darkness of the line unless I waited 2 days or more between tests. Don't despair. 

Gettingbroody! Congrats! Hope you are gettinghappy! Xxoo


----------



## Jenn76

MoBaby said:


> Congrats gettingbroody!! Yay!!!
> 
> 
> A little downer for me as the hpt has not progressed at all; still faint. Idk if this has worked for us and I am so upset and can't stop crying now. Beta Wednesday. Guess that will tell us. Hope it's not a chemical. Last cycle I had positive digi at this point and still lost baby so if test is so light I feel I'm going there again. Sigh. I hate this :(

Mo it is still really early so don't stress yet it is best to stay positive. Remember it took many of us a while to get darker and we still got our BFP. :hugs:



bubumaci said:


> Two & Getting : huge congratulations to you ladies :hugs::happydance::dance: so excited for you :)
> 
> AFM - scan this morning went fine - seeing about 13 follies (2 over 20, 5 between 17 + 20, 1 @ 15, 2 @ 11 and 2-3 smaller ones). Will be triggering tomorrow evening and ER is on Wednesday morning (will find out the times tomorrow afternoon)...
> 
> Did ask about the 5 day freeze thing and apparently, the clinic is walking a very fine line as far as the law is concerned - but since the "customers" are the women who want to get pregnant, who's going to go sue?! :)
> But when I spoke with the lady doctor today, I decided to go the route we went last time (freezing the excess fertilised on day one, taking the rest to day 5, transferring two and if there are any blasts over, then freezing on day 5). I feel more comfortable and psychologically calmer about this approach, than taking all to day 5 and anything that hasn't made it to blast is just gone. I mean, it doesn't have to be a blast for it to work, so that would just feel like a waste of any others that may still end up as a viable pregnancy. Will discuss with DH later on, but I really didn't feel comfortable with the other approach...

That's great on the follies. And I'm glad you are following your heart on the freezing. It's always best to follow you gut feeling. So how many are you taking to day five right now, 3?


----------



## almosthere

Keep pos mo it will prob look darker tomorrow I think they get darker every 48 hours!


----------



## hiccups

Omg im not on here for a couple of days and i missed so much. Almost, Mo, Getting, Christie huge congrats.Seeing everyones progress gives me soooo much hope. I got a call yesterday and of our 10, 3 where rated excellent,3 where good,3 where average and one had apparently stopped growing. So doing transfer tomorrow around noon.

I wonder why that last one stopped growing. I was at work yesterday when i got the call so i didn't v get a chance to ask. 

I hope everyone is having a good weekend


----------



## MrsC8776

TwoRdue said:


> Thank you, FET was last monday and was 5day transfer and beta will be Wednesday :)

Wednesday will be here before you know it! 



GettingBroody said:


> Ohmygod ohmygod ohmygod!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance: :wohoo: :happydance::yipee:
> 
> 
> 
> Am shaking so much I can barely type!!!!!!
> 
> Edit: Oops, photo isn't showing for some reason. Will try and upload it again but it looks a bit like this!!!! :bfp:

Congrats!! :happydance:



MoBaby said:


> Congrats gettingbroody!! Yay!!!
> 
> 
> A little downer for me as the hpt has not progressed at all; still faint. Idk if this has worked for us and I am so upset and can't stop crying now. Beta Wednesday. Guess that will tell us. Hope it's not a chemical. Last cycle I had positive digi at this point and still lost baby so if test is so light I feel I'm going there again. Sigh. I hate this :(

:hugs: No getting down. You still have a positive test. Remember all the times you told the girls on here that a line is a line and beta day is still days away. I think your test looks the same as the ones from yesterday. Like almost said it takes a little while for them to get darker. Had you been using FRERS this whole time you would see it getting darker. Cheep up! :winkwink:



bubumaci said:


> Two & Getting : huge congratulations to you ladies :hugs::happydance::dance: so excited for you :)
> 
> AFM - scan this morning went fine - seeing about 13 follies (2 over 20, 5 between 17 + 20, 1 @ 15, 2 @ 11 and 2-3 smaller ones). Will be triggering tomorrow evening and ER is on Wednesday morning (will find out the times tomorrow afternoon)...
> 
> Did ask about the 5 day freeze thing and apparently, the clinic is walking a very fine line as far as the law is concerned - but since the "customers" are the women who want to get pregnant, who's going to go sue?! :)
> But when I spoke with the lady doctor today, I decided to go the route we went last time (freezing the excess fertilised on day one, taking the rest to day 5, transferring two and if there are any blasts over, then freezing on day 5). I feel more comfortable and psychologically calmer about this approach, than taking all to day 5 and anything that hasn't made it to blast is just gone. I mean, it doesn't have to be a blast for it to work, so that would just feel like a waste of any others that may still end up as a viable pregnancy. Will discuss with DH later on, but I really didn't feel comfortable with the other approach...

Yay for ER on Wednesday! Sounds like you know exactly what you want to do so go with that. Fx for you!! 



hiccups said:


> Omg im not on here for a couple of days and i missed so much. Almost, Mo, Getting, Christie huge congrats.Seeing everyones progress gives me soooo much hope. I got a call yesterday and of our 10, 3 where rated excellent,3 where good,3 where average and one had apparently stopped growing. So doing transfer tomorrow around noon.
> 
> I wonder why that last one stopped growing. I was at work yesterday when i got the call so i didn't v get a chance to ask.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good weekend

Great report! I look forward to hearing how your ET goes tomorrow!


----------



## GettingBroody

Thanks girls!!! :cloud9:

Bubu - happy triggering!!!! 

Mo - STAY POSITIVE!!!!!! You are pregnant!! :D Don't stress about the colour of the line - just concentrate on that tiny growing poppy seed inside you :hugs:

Hiccups - fantastic news!! Good luck tomor! How many will you put back? 

Lulu - how are you feeling?


----------



## wantbabysoon

Congrats Broody! Keep the BFPs coming!!

Mo - I can still see the second line.. Like everyone else said dont worry about the darkness.. Beta is still 3 days away and there is plenty of time for it to get darker.... Stay Positive!!

AFM, I have my second scan tomorrow to see how the little ones have progressed... I am really scared and hoping both are growing strong!


----------



## bubumaci

Jenn76 said:


> That's great on the follies. And I'm glad you are following your heart on the freezing. It's always best to follow you gut feeling. So how many are you taking to day five right now, 3?

Jenn - last time, they froze two batches of three and left the other five until transfer - so we transferred two, lost three and had 6 :cold: I guess it depends on how successful the fertilisation is and that I will just have to wait and see ...


----------



## Jenn76

hiccups said:


> Omg im not on here for a couple of days and i missed so much. Almost, Mo, Getting, Christie huge congrats.Seeing everyones progress gives me soooo much hope. I got a call yesterday and of our 10, 3 where rated excellent,3 where good,3 where average and one had apparently stopped growing. So doing transfer tomorrow around noon.
> 
> I wonder why that last one stopped growing. I was at work yesterday when i got the call so i didn't v get a chance to ask.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good weekend

That's great that you have so many, none of mine were excellent and one of mine stopped progressing. Unfortunately it just happens that wasn't your forever baby. Sounds like you have a BFP coming soon, good luck tomorrow!



wantbabysoon said:


> Congrats Broody! Keep the BFPs coming!!
> 
> Mo - I can still see the second line.. Like everyone else said dont worry about the darkness.. Beta is still 3 days away and there is plenty of time for it to get darker.... Stay Positive!!
> 
> AFM, I have my second scan tomorrow to see how the little ones have progressed... I am really scared and hoping both are growing strong!

Will be think of you tomorrow, praying your little one is catching up. Good Luck!


----------



## GettingBroody

Want - will be thinking of you tomor. Fx'd for 2 happy growing beans :hugs:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi everyone!!!! Just received my results and second results are in....beta @ 155 and nurse said progesterone is great she said!!! I have to continue with the PIO shots but thats ok....bring'em on!!! Have a wonderful day everyone!!! Xoxoxo


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Hi everyone!!!! Just received my results and second....beta @ 155 and nurse said progesterone is great!!! I have to continue with the PIO shots but thats ok....bring'em on!!! Have a wonderful day everyone!!! xoxoxoxo [/QU:happydance:OTE]:happydance:


----------



## Christie2011

PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Hi everyone!!!! Just received my results and second results are in....beta @ 155 and nurse said progesterone is great she said!!! I have to continue with the PIO shots but thats ok....bring'em on!!! Have a wonderful day everyone!!! Xoxoxo

Excellent increase! Congrats!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

I tried to update from my phone...sorry for the duplicate..


----------



## almosthere

congrats on the increasing beta stinker you have to continue shots, but you gotta do what you gotta do mama!!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Great news prayin. :)

Xx


----------



## Lindsay18

Yay, Prayin!!! Definitely great news!


----------



## MrsC8776

PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Hi everyone!!!! Just received my results and second results are in....beta @ 155 and nurse said progesterone is great she said!!! I have to continue with the PIO shots but thats ok....bring'em on!!! Have a wonderful day everyone!!! Xoxoxo

Wonderful increase! Sorry about the shots but they will be worth it in the end.


----------



## Jenn76

PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Hi everyone!!!! Just received my results and second results are in....beta @ 155 and nurse said progesterone is great she said!!! I have to continue with the PIO shots but thats ok....bring'em on!!! Have a wonderful day everyone!!! Xoxoxo

Wow that's almost triple in 48 hours :happydance: Congrats! Maybe it is two and one just kicked into HCG gear. When is your ultrasound? Dying to know if both took. So happy for you!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Jenn76 said:


> PRAYIN4BABIES said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!!!! Just received my results and second results are in....beta @ 155 and nurse said progesterone is great she said!!! I have to continue with the PIO shots but thats ok....bring'em on!!! Have a wonderful day everyone!!! Xoxoxo
> 
> Wow that's almost triple in 48 hours :happydance: Congrats! Maybe it is two and one just kicked into HCG gear. When is your ultrasound? Dying to know if both took. So happy for you!Click to expand...

Hi! thanks!!! My first scan is sunday......long week ahead but so looking forward for sunday....


----------



## Jenn76

MrsC8776 said:


> PRAYIN4BABIES said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!!!! Just received my results and second results are in....beta @ 155 and nurse said progesterone is great she said!!! I have to continue with the PIO shots but thats ok....bring'em on!!! Have a wonderful day everyone!!! Xoxoxo
> 
> Wonderful increase! Sorry about the shots but they will be worth it in the end.Click to expand...

Happy 14 weeks MrsC! So it's official you are in your second trimester, Congrats! I think you can change your status now to pregnant with twins, since your not so tiny bit anymore. How's the ms?


----------



## Jenn76

PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Jenn76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRAYIN4BABIES said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!!!! Just received my results and second results are in....beta @ 155 and nurse said progesterone is great she said!!! I have to continue with the PIO shots but thats ok....bring'em on!!! Have a wonderful day everyone!!! Xoxoxo
> 
> Wow that's almost triple in 48 hours :happydance: Congrats! Maybe it is two and one just kicked into HCG gear. When is your ultrasound? Dying to know if both took. So happy for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi! thanks!!! My first scan is sunday......long week ahead but so looking forward for sunday....Click to expand...

That's not far away at all! Can't wait to hear!


----------



## MrsC8776

Jenn76 said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRAYIN4BABIES said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!!!! Just received my results and second results are in....beta @ 155 and nurse said progesterone is great she said!!! I have to continue with the PIO shots but thats ok....bring'em on!!! Have a wonderful day everyone!!! Xoxoxo
> 
> Wonderful increase! Sorry about the shots but they will be worth it in the end.Click to expand...
> 
> Happy 14 weeks MrsC! So it's official you are in your second trimester, Congrats! I think you can change your status now to pregnant with twins, since your not so tiny bit anymore. How's the ms?Click to expand...

:haha: This is true. I forgot about the status thing. Thank you! The ms is gone. I would say it has been gone for about a week or so. The only time I start to feel sick is when I haven't eaten. As long as I get a small snack every couple hours I'm good. I hope you are doing well.


----------



## GettingBroody

That is fantastic news Prayin!! Yaaaaay!!


----------



## TwoRdue

Wow just saw how many twin pregnany there are, that is amazing. I do hope mine are twins again. Congrats all so exciting


----------



## TwoRdue

hiccups said:


> Omg im not on here for a couple of days and i missed so much. Almost, Mo, Getting, Christie huge congrats.Seeing everyones progress gives me soooo much hope. I got a call yesterday and of our 10, 3 where rated excellent,3 where good,3 where average and one had apparently stopped growing. So doing transfer tomorrow around noon.
> 
> I wonder why that last one stopped growing. I was at work yesterday when i got the call so i didn't v get a chance to ask.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good weekend

a very BIG good luck for your transfer and the next two weeks, is this your first round?


----------



## Stinas

Getting - YAYYYYY Congrats!!

Mobaby - You need to be positive! I think its a little darker than yesterday...plus...its still pretty early....I think some twin preg on this thread came up fainter than yours at the same dpo. 

bubumaci - yay for trigger time!!! I feel like that went super fast!

hiccups - :happydance::happydance:

wantbabysoon - Cant wait to hear all about it! Post pics!!

PRAYIN4BABIES - :happydance:

MrsC - yay for 14 weeks and DH coming home soon!!!!!!!


Im sooooo happy to see all these BFP's!!! It makes me feel better about mine not working as weird as that sounds....like I took one for the team lol Im soo weird, but im sure someone knows what I mean. 
Hoping AF comes by next week so I can get this FET show on the road!


----------



## Lulu 07

Two ~ Congrats!! H&H 9months!

Bubu ~ Sounds like things are progressing well! Yaay for trigger!

Prayin ~ Yaaay.. Great beta!! Can't wait to find out if both have snuggled in!

MrsC ~ Congrats on entering into the 2nd trimester!! I'm glad you don't have ms anymore. Can't wait for your gender scan!

Broody ~ CONGRATS!! Try to post the test pic! I'm doing well overall but I just have some lower back pain.

I hope everyone else is doing well!!

AFM~ I'm 4dp5dt today (9dpo). I have been feeling ok. I just have this annoying lower back pain. I have had some very mild cramps but not too much of them. I'm really confused as I've been testing out my trigger. Yesterday I had the faintest line so I though I would get a negative today but I got the same line today. I only had 5,000 of the hcg for trigger so it should be out by now. Yesterday's test was taken at around 6 pm with super concentrated urine and today's was taken at 12:30 pm with smu and it was much more diluted than yestrday's. Here's a pic of the tests, tell me if they look the same to you or if today's looks any lighter than yesterday. I want the trigger to be out so bad so I could test for the real bfp.

I know they're both super faint but they're there


----------



## bubumaci

Prayin :hugs: Congratulations :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Lulu- I think they look about the same. Not much of a difference if any...


----------



## TwoRdue

Mobaby - I would not look into it to much, I had the same thing two days in a row and then the test this morning looked lighter but when I had a second look it is darker also it can depend on how much dye is in the test + you could have peed less on it than the other day.. Good luck looks like we are both waiting or the blood test


----------



## Lulu 07

Lindsay ~ That's what I thought too but I wasn't sure.

Two ~ Are you testing daily?


----------



## GettingBroody

Lulu - I think the line on the second test is much easier to see! Fx'd this is the start of your bfp! My trigger was gone by 6dpo... Will you test again tomor? :dust:

Stinas - thanks hon! You will get your bfp too soon and we will all be cheering for you!:D


----------



## GettingBroody

Lulu 07 said:


> Broody ~ CONGRATS!! Try to post the test pic! I'm doing well overall but I just have some lower back pain.

Take 2!!


----------



## Lulu 07

Broody ~ I will be testing daily. I feel like I am out though. I don't really have a lot of symptoms and my back pain makes me think that AF is coming. I have been very emotional yesterday and today so that also makes me think AF is oh her way. I usually don't get this emotional with AF but maybe the progesterone and estrogen from the patches are adding to it. I really hope I am wrong and AF will be away for a long time. I guess we'll see what tomorrow's test shows. How much hcg was in your trigger?


----------



## Lulu 07

If you go advanced, then you could preview the post to see if the attachment worked.


----------



## TwoRdue

Lulu 07 said:


> Lindsay ~ That's what I thought too but I wasn't sure.
> 
> Two ~ Are you testing daily?

at 10dpo I tested twice as I had a evaporation line last month and fooled me into thinking it was a BFP, both were positive and I have since tested 11 and 12dpo and all have a BFP. I think this is it, I feel like shit today and have had mild cramps on and off the past four days with nausea and cm. I just hope the beta comes back with good numbers.


----------



## GettingBroody

Take 3?!

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q571/derialc/b02b914fab60b486e9434c9cd995497d_zps40c530d6.jpg


----------



## TwoRdue

GettingBroody said:


> Take 3?!
> 
> https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q571/derialc/b02b914fab60b486e9434c9cd995497d_zps40c530d6.jpg

wow congrats, looks just like my test....


----------



## DaisyQ

That, my dear, is a bfp! Congrats!


----------



## GettingBroody

Sorry it's so big - cant figure out how to resize....

Lulu - I'm fairly sure my trigger was 10,000 but I don't have the packaging so I can't check. I'm having af pains on and off and also really achy legs which is usually one of my af signs but these are worse than other months. All that stretching and increased circulation causes the same pains as af - stay positive! Looking forward to tomor's test. 

Christie - can't wait to see your great beta result on Wed!!


----------



## Christie2011

Lulu 07 said:


> AFM~ I'm 4dp5dt today (9dpo). I have been feeling ok. I just have this annoying lower back pain. I have had some very mild cramps but not too much of them. I'm really confused as I've been testing out my trigger. Yesterday I had the faintest line so I though I would get a negative today but I got the same line today. I only had 5,000 of the hcg for trigger so it should be out by now. Yesterday's test was taken at around 6 pm with super concentrated urine and today's was taken at 12:30 pm with smu and it was much more diluted than yestrday's. Here's a pic of the tests, tell me if they look the same to you or if today's looks any lighter than yesterday. I want the trigger to be out so bad so I could test for the real bfp.
> 
> I know they're both super faint but they're there
> 
> View attachment 482373

Today's looks a tad darker to me. But hard to tell. I hope it means you got your BFP before your trigger was officially out of your system. I didn't have a HCG trigger and got my BFP 4dp5dt and it's just been getting darker ever since.


----------



## GettingBroody

You didn't have a trigger?! How does that work?


----------



## TwoRdue

The only trigger I had was for egg collection


----------



## Lulu 07

Two ~ I'm sure you'll have a great beta!

Broody ~ Yaaay.. That is a very nice bfp!

Christie ~ I hope so!! I tweaked it to see if it's easier to see the difference and today's looked a tiny bit darker but I'm not getting my hopes up yet. Can't wait for your beta!


----------



## GettingBroody

TwoRdue said:


> The only trigger I had was for egg collection

Yeah me too. I thought Christie meant she had no trigger at all but maybe I misunderstood...?


----------



## MoBaby

Getting broody! Nice lines! Bfp! Yay!

I will be at your dpo tomorrow but I don't have anymore frer to test! I only have digis and will be terrified to use it for fear of bfn! I do have some ics and cassette tests.. My ic I took tonight is much darker than this am so I'm hoping that's good news! Keeping a Pma is hard stuff! Wish I would have never tested!

i can't wait to hear your beta!


----------



## Lulu 07

Broody ~ Some people only trigger with lupron as that decreases the chance of OHSS. My RE had me trigger with both lupron and HCG That's why I only triggered with 5,000 hcg.


----------



## Christie2011

GettingBroody said:


> You didn't have a trigger?! How does that work?

I did a lupron trigger, which doesn't mess with HPT. They would have given me a HCG shot at ER if I had less than 30 eggs. I had 40 so I didn't get the HCG and they switched me from the endometrin suppositories to the pio shots.


----------



## almosthere

getting BFP woohoo!!!


----------



## drsquid

congrats to all the new bfps. dont make yourself crazy about darkness... these tests are meant to be yes or no not... "yes but only a little", and "yes but now more" =) it can vary by test in terms of how dark lines get based on how much dye is present etc. 

afm- twins support group thing tuesday. (apparently it is being held at a place that does nany referral as well so i can start looking into that). amnio is wednesday (and im gonna pay extra for fish so i can get some results in 2 days instead of waiting for 2 weeks). friend gave me a twin stroller and a crib yesterday.. which makes it all seem real now


----------



## TwoRdue

I cant believe how bad my ocd has been with this transfer, I have now tested 7 times so NO more I now have to find something else to keep me occupied. Even though I see it iits hard to believe it is real till I can hear it and see the numbers (also last month an evaporation line fooled me but not this time). I NEED HELP lol!!!!


----------



## almosthere

two2due I still cnt believe my bfp either but guess what we have to, this is finally it!!


----------



## TwoRdue

"Jumping up and down very cautiously with joy"


----------



## Jenn76

Stinas said:


> Getting - YAYYYYY Congrats!!
> 
> Mobaby - You need to be positive! I think its a little darker than yesterday...plus...its still pretty early....I think some twin preg on this thread came up fainter than yours at the same dpo.
> 
> bubumaci - yay for trigger time!!! I feel like that went super fast!
> 
> hiccups - :happydance::happydance:
> 
> wantbabysoon - Cant wait to hear all about it! Post pics!!
> 
> PRAYIN4BABIES - :happydance:
> 
> MrsC - yay for 14 weeks and DH coming home soon!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Im sooooo happy to see all these BFP's!!! It makes me feel better about mine not working as weird as that sounds....like I took one for the team lol Im soo weird, but im sure someone knows what I mean.
> Hoping AF comes by next week so I can get this FET show on the road!

You will get your BFP soon :hugs: Hurry up AF! Hope she comes soon. 



Lulu 07 said:


> Two ~ Congrats!! H&H 9months!
> 
> Bubu ~ Sounds like things are progressing well! Yaay for trigger!
> 
> Prayin ~ Yaaay.. Great beta!! Can't wait to find out if both have snuggled in!
> 
> MrsC ~ Congrats on entering into the 2nd trimester!! I'm glad you don't have ms anymore. Can't wait for your gender scan!
> 
> Broody ~ CONGRATS!! Try to post the test pic! I'm doing well overall but I just have some lower back pain.
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well!!
> 
> AFM~ I'm 4dp5dt today (9dpo). I have been feeling ok. I just have this annoying lower back pain. I have had some very mild cramps but not too much of them. I'm really confused as I've been testing out my trigger. Yesterday I had the faintest line so I though I would get a negative today but I got the same line today. I only had 5,000 of the hcg for trigger so it should be out by now. Yesterday's test was taken at around 6 pm with super concentrated urine and today's was taken at 12:30 pm with smu and it was much more diluted than yestrday's. Here's a pic of the tests, tell me if they look the same to you or if today's looks any lighter than yesterday. I want the trigger to be out so bad so I could test for the real bfp.
> 
> I know they're both super faint but they're there
> 
> View attachment 482373

I think trigger should be gone by now, mine was gone by 8dpo and I took the full 10,000. I guess meds could really stay with you but I'm thinking you may never see a negative only see it get darker. FX!



GettingBroody said:


> Take 3?!
> 
> https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q571/derialc/b02b914fab60b486e9434c9cd995497d_zps40c530d6.jpg

Third time is the charm, definitely a good strong positive.



MoBaby said:


> Getting broody! Nice lines! Bfp! Yay!
> 
> I will be at your dpo tomorrow but I don't have anymore frer to test! I only have digis and will be terrified to use it for fear of bfn! I do have some ics and cassette tests.. My ic I took tonight is much darker than this am so I'm hoping that's good news! Keeping a Pma is hard stuff! Wish I would have never tested!
> 
> i can't wait to hear your beta!

Don't take the digi yet, they aren't as reliable. Save it for later. You went into this with a PMA and it has worked! Just keep thinking positive and things will work out. You deserve this!



drsquid said:


> congrats to all the new bfps. dont make yourself crazy about darkness... these tests are meant to be yes or no not... "yes but only a little", and "yes but now more" =) it can vary by test in terms of how dark lines get based on how much dye is present etc.
> 
> afm- twins support group thing tuesday. (apparently it is being held at a place that does nany referral as well so i can start looking into that). amnio is wednesday (and im gonna pay extra for fish so i can get some results in 2 days instead of waiting for 2 weeks). friend gave me a twin stroller and a crib yesterday.. which makes it all seem real now

Good luck on Wednesday! That's a great friend. I found a great group here of parents of multiples. I haven't joined yet but it looks very promising. Hope you enjoy your group.



TwoRdue said:


> I cant believe how bad my ocd has been with this transfer, I have now tested 7 times so NO more I now have to find something else to keep me occupied. Even though I see it iits hard to believe it is real till I can hear it and see the numbers (also last month an evaporation line fooled me but not this time). I NEED HELP lol!!!!

I tested close to 30 times, just couldn't stop wanting to see the positive. It will wear off eventually, lol! Enjoy those BFP's you deserve to see them.


----------



## TwoRdue

I'm happy I'm not the only one lol and thank you


----------



## Phantom710

Hey all! We had out FET on Friday and it was great! We ended up transferring two great looking embryos! Oct. 4th is 1st Beta :) I started POAS last night though.As of right now, only 2dp5dt, I KNOW it'll be negative, but I want to see it as SOON as there is a line to see. Plus, I love me some POAS. 

Hope you are all well, I'm back to laying in bed this evening, but I work tomorrow, so I'll see you then :)

I'm optimistic, so... PUPO :)


----------



## Lulu 07

Thanks Jenn!! I hope you're right. I guess tomorrow will tell.

Phantom ~ congrats on being PUPO!!


----------



## TwoRdue

Good luck phantom


----------



## MrsC8776

Lulu 07 said:


> Two ~ Congrats!! H&H 9months!
> 
> Bubu ~ Sounds like things are progressing well! Yaay for trigger!
> 
> Prayin ~ Yaaay.. Great beta!! Can't wait to find out if both have snuggled in!
> 
> MrsC ~ Congrats on entering into the 2nd trimester!! I'm glad you don't have ms anymore. Can't wait for your gender scan!
> 
> Broody ~ CONGRATS!! Try to post the test pic! I'm doing well overall but I just have some lower back pain.
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well!!
> 
> AFM~ I'm 4dp5dt today (9dpo). I have been feeling ok. I just have this annoying lower back pain. I have had some very mild cramps but not too much of them. I'm really confused as I've been testing out my trigger. Yesterday I had the faintest line so I though I would get a negative today but I got the same line today. I only had 5,000 of the hcg for trigger so it should be out by now. Yesterday's test was taken at around 6 pm with super concentrated urine and today's was taken at 12:30 pm with smu and it was much more diluted than yestrday's. Here's a pic of the tests, tell me if they look the same to you or if today's looks any lighter than yesterday. I want the trigger to be out so bad so I could test for the real bfp.
> 
> I know they're both super faint but they're there
> 
> View attachment 482373

I would try an FRER tomorrow if you have one. Thats how my IC's looked and then I got a darker line on an FRER. Fx for you!!!



GettingBroody said:


> Take 3?!
> 
> https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q571/derialc/b02b914fab60b486e9434c9cd995497d_zps40c530d6.jpg

Beautiful line! 



MoBaby said:


> Getting broody! Nice lines! Bfp! Yay!
> 
> I will be at your dpo tomorrow but I don't have anymore frer to test! I only have digis and will be terrified to use it for fear of bfn! I do have some ics and cassette tests.. My ic I took tonight is much darker than this am so I'm hoping that's good news! Keeping a Pma is hard stuff! Wish I would have never tested!
> 
> i can't wait to hear your beta!

I would hold off on the digital for a few days. Maybe Tuesday if you can? I truly believe you have your real bfp!



drsquid said:


> congrats to all the new bfps. dont make yourself crazy about darkness... these tests are meant to be yes or no not... "yes but only a little", and "yes but now more" =) it can vary by test in terms of how dark lines get based on how much dye is present etc.
> 
> afm- twins support group thing tuesday. (apparently it is being held at a place that does nany referral as well so i can start looking into that). amnio is wednesday (and im gonna pay extra for fish so i can get some results in 2 days instead of waiting for 2 weeks). friend gave me a twin stroller and a crib yesterday.. which makes it all seem real now

Wow drsquid you have a lot going on this week. I hope the group goes well. I look forward to hearing about it. Not much longer for your amnio! I'm sure everything will be great. Wonderful news about getting the stroller and crib. Which stroller did she give you? 



Phantom710 said:


> Hey all! We had out FET on Friday and it was great! We ended up transferring two great looking embryos! Oct. 4th is 1st Beta :) I started POAS last night though.As of right now, only 2dp5dt, I KNOW it'll be negative, but I want to see it as SOON as there is a line to see. Plus, I love me some POAS.
> 
> Hope you are all well, I'm back to laying in bed this evening, but I work tomorrow, so I'll see you then :)
> 
> I'm optimistic, so... PUPO :)

Congrats on being PUPO with twins!! Fx! How does the couple feel about twins? I'm sure they would be so excited.


----------



## drsquid

combi twin sport


----------



## Lulu 07

MrsC ~ I don't have a FRER. I guess I'll run out and get some tomorrow. In the meantime, I have one more wondfo so I will use that tomorrow morning that way I could compare it to these. I feel like these BFP's are due to my trigger but I'm not sure. I really hope I'm wrong. How long did it take for your trigger to be out of your system? Today would be 11 days post trigger for me.


----------



## MrsC8776

Lulu 07 said:


> MrsC ~ I don't have a FRER. I guess I'll run out and get some tomorrow. In the meantime, I have one more wondfo so I will use that tomorrow morning that way I could compare it to these. I feel like these BFP's are due to my trigger but I'm not sure. I really hope I'm wrong. How long did it take for your trigger to be out of your system? Today would be 11 days post trigger for me.

Yes go get one tomorrow! I need to go find a picture of all my tests. Be right back to answer your question. I know I got my true BFP at 9dpo though.


----------



## hiccups

Getting and Two, we are transferring 2 and this is my first ivf so def nervous.

Phantom congrats on being PUPO


----------



## hiccups

MrsC this might be a silly question but Is the day of the trigger the ovulation date?
Trying to find out what some of the acronyms used on here are lol


----------



## MrsC8776

Lulu I got a positive on a FRER at 8dpo and a for sure line at 9dpo. Just remember I have two in there so I don't know if that made a difference. The FRER's just work so much better than those IC's. I didn't get a dark line on them until days after seeing pregnant on a digital (10dpo).


----------



## MrsC8776

hiccups said:


> MrsC this might be a silly question but Is the day of the trigger the ovulation date?
> Trying to find out what some of the acronyms used on here are lol

ER for you guys will be day of ovulation. It does get confusing. Trigger is almost always 2 days prior. dpt is days past transfer so say 5dp (days past) 5dt (day transfer) :flower:


----------



## TwoRdue

hiccups said:


> Getting and Two, we are transferring 2 and this is my first ivf so def nervous.
> 
> Phantom congrats on being PUPO


Good luck and lots over baby dust


----------



## hiccups

Thanks for clearing it up for me. My husband and I agreed not to test before Beta. Its going to be so hard. I know ill be tempted to take a peak.


----------



## TwoRdue

https://ivfgal.blogspot.co.nz/2010/03/ivf-terms-acronyms.html?m=1 

You will find all the terms on here


----------



## hiccups

Thanks it does sound Greek


----------



## Lulu 07

Hiccups ~ Yaaay so close to being PUPO(pregnant unless proven otherwise)!! Good Luck!! 

MrsC ~ Thanks for the info! DH is passing by target so I'm having him get me some FRER's so I could use them tomorrow at the same time as the IC. I hope my situation ends up like yours where it never turns completely negative and starts getting positive again. Can't wait to pee tomorrow! haha


----------



## MrsC8776

Lulu 07 said:


> Hiccups ~ Yaaay so close to being PUPO(pregnant unless proven otherwise)!! Good Luck!!
> 
> MrsC ~ Thanks for the info! DH is passing by target so I'm having him get me some FRER's so I could use them tomorrow at the same time as the IC. I hope my situation ends up like yours where it never turns completely negative and starts getting positive again. Can't wait to pee tomorrow! haha

:haha: Have fun peeing tomorrow! I can't wait to see how it goes. Yay for your DH passing by Target!


----------



## Lulu 07

For the ladies having twins, thought you might like this t-shirt :haha:


----------



## MrsC8776

:haha: ^^ I'm sure thats exactly what it will be like!


----------



## GettingBroody

Funny tshirt!! :haha:

Lulu - best of luck today, I'm sure there'll be 2 lines!! We don't do betas over here usually. Just have to phone the FS on Friday with the result of my FRER...

Hiccups - soon you will be PUPO with twins!!

DrS - good luck with your twin group - hope you meet lots of lovely people!! :D And good luck with the amnio also, you do have a lot going on this week! Great news about the cot and stroller!

Phantom - congrats on being PUPO!!! Happy poas-ing!!:haha:

Afm, told our immediate families yesterday :blush: They were so thrilled! Dh was insistent he didn't want to tell his parents until after the first scan but then he called over to help his mother with something and when I arrived an hour later he'd told them!:haha: Was a little confusing because they were congratulating me but I didn't know he'd told them so was just looking at them blankly!!!:dohh:


----------



## GettingBroody

So, in honour of my second positive test this morning I've decided to enter the world of pregnancy tickers!!:haha: Wish the neutral colour was yellow - the green is a bit bleugh!!


----------



## Lulu 07

MrsC ~ You bet!! This teaming up on mommy will be for a long time in pregnancy and after!

Broody ~ Yaaay for tickers!!


----------



## Christie2011

GettingBroody said:


> So, in honour of my second positive test this morning I've decided to enter the world of pregnancy tickers!!:haha: Wish the neutral colour was yellow - the green is a bit bleugh!!

Welcome to our poppyseed group :happydance: !


----------



## TwoRdue

I have so many tickers :)


----------



## Jenn76

Phantom710 said:


> Hey all! We had out FET on Friday and it was great! We ended up transferring two great looking embryos! Oct. 4th is 1st Beta :) I started POAS last night though.As of right now, only 2dp5dt, I KNOW it'll be negative, but I want to see it as SOON as there is a line to see. Plus, I love me some POAS.
> 
> Hope you are all well, I'm back to laying in bed this evening, but I work tomorrow, so I'll see you then :)
> 
> I'm optimistic, so... PUPO :)

Congrats Phantom! :dust:



Lulu 07 said:


> For the ladies having twins, thought you might like this t-shirt :haha:
> 
> View attachment 482515

Adorable, and probably so true.


----------



## Jenn76

GettingBroody said:


> So, in honour of my second positive test this morning I've decided to enter the world of pregnancy tickers!!:haha: Wish the neutral colour was yellow - the green is a bit bleugh!!

Congrats on the second positive. And I love seeing all the tickers on here. Glad to hear your family is excited.


----------



## MoBaby

Soo against better judgement and advice I took a Clearblue digital this am... The past 2 days have has bfn on them. I don't have anymore frer. I also dipped an IC which was faint but there and me and dh sat and watched the digi. I was damn its going to be negative because more than a min has passed. He gave me a kiss and we said thats okay as we had meet with one of our pastors last night and has some prayer time for comfort and such.... Imagine my disbelief when this showed up (sorry for big pic can't get smaller):
https://i.imgur.com/irD6ul.jpg

For now we are pregnant still and I'm holding onto that :) I'm happy about this test but obviously guarded still b/c of last time. We may end up with a low beta on Wednesday but this is what I was given so I'll take it :)


----------



## TwoRdue

Congrats mobaby, I wish you all the best


----------



## bubumaci

Congratulations Mo - I hope your mind has been put a bit at ease. And now fingers are crossed for a good Beta on Wednesday:)

AFM - have my "times" - triggering tonight at 22:30 and have to be at the clinic on Wednesday am at 7:40... Felt so swollen last night (and sore) that DH brought me a hot water bottle - what a wonderfully comforting feeling! Definitely need that after ER :)


----------



## almosthere

congrats mobaby!!


----------



## almosthere

GL with trigger tonight BUBU!!!


----------



## jchic

GL with trigger bubu!

Congrats again Mo!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lulu 07 said:


> For the ladies having twins, thought you might like this t-shirt :haha:
> 
> View attachment 482515

That is an awesome shirt!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Ladies, I am off to my scan... Will update as soon as I am back.


----------



## MoBaby

Yay bubu!! Good luck wantbabysoon!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

MoBaby said:


> Soo against better judgement and advice I took a Clearblue digital this am... The past 2 days have has bfn on them. I don't have anymore frer. I also dipped an IC which was faint but there and me and dh sat and watched the digi. I was damn its going to be negative because more than a min has passed. He gave me a kiss and we said thats okay as we had meet with one of our pastors last night and has some prayer time for comfort and such.... Imagine my disbelief when this showed up (sorry for big pic can't get smaller):
> https://i.imgur.com/irD6ul.jpg
> 
> For now we are pregnant still and I'm holding onto that :) I'm happy about this test but obviously guarded still b/c of last time. We may end up with a low beta on Wednesday but this is what I was given so I'll take it :)

Congrats sweetie!!!!! So happy for you :happydance:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Good Morning ladies  

Want.....Can't wait to hear an update from you!!!! 

Good Luck BUBU!


----------



## jchic

Cant wait for your update want!


----------



## bubumaci

Ooohh... scan news soon :dance: can't wait Want :)


----------



## Lulu 07

Mobaby ~ Congrats!!

want ~ Good luck at the scan!!

Bubu ~ Yaaay for trigger!! Good Luck!!


----------



## Lulu 07

Ok so here are today's tests (5dp5dt), tell me what you think..



This morning's urine was very diluted so I wasn't going to use it but it still gave me those lines. I keep not wanting to believe it and telling myself it could still be trigger. Is it possible that it's still trigger? If it's trigger then the tests would be lighter, right?


----------



## DaisyQ

There is definitely a line there, and it's not the trigger at 10 DPO.


----------



## Lulu 07

DaisyQ said:


> There is definitely a line there, and it's not the trigger at 10 DPO.

Thank you so much for the reassurance! It makes me feel a little bit better!! I'm just so nervous and too scared to believe it.


----------



## wantbabysoon

Ok ladies, scan went well... Twin A was measuring right on track with heartrate 171 bpm.. Twin B was slightly behind at 7w3d and heartrate of 162 bpm.. The doctor is still a little unsure about the second one but he said they both look good right now and one more ultrasound next week to watch the progress... I am a little relieved but hoping and praying that twin B catches up as well. Now that I know it's 2 I want nothing less than 2 :)


----------



## MoBaby

Yay wantbabysoon!! Just goes to show low first betas mean absolutely nothing!!! Congrats! This sounds promising!!


----------



## Lulu 07

Want ~ I'm glad the scan went well! I'm sure baby B will catch up especially with such a great heartrate.


----------



## jchic

Lulu - I dont think thats the trigger - the trigger would be out of your system by now!


----------



## jchic

Want - sounds like a great scan! Do not worry about Twin B, I am sure he/she will catch up! Babys grow at their own pace :)


----------



## Dis3tnd

MoBaby, I'm so happy to see you've got a BFP! We cycled together last time and I've been secretly stalking you to see your progress. Praying this is it for you!


----------



## bubumaci

Want - very exciting and I think that sounds like Twin B has a nice strong HB :dance::hugs:


----------



## Lulu 07

Jchic ~ Thanks for looking!! I really hope so especially that my trigger was only 5,000 of hcg.


----------



## Phantom710

Thank you everyone! I started testing 1dp5dt, today is only 3dp5dt and we're still negative. So hoping that tomorrow I'll see a faint line. I'm not toooo concerned, as a couple other surros in a group on facebook that I am in, didn't get their :bfp: until 7-10dp5dt. Crazy!!!

I have no idea how to use the multi-quote, it never works for me, so, to whoever asked about how the parents felt about twins... They are okay with idea as long as they're both healthy. At this point they'll take whatever they can get :)


----------



## MoBaby

Thanks dis3tnd. I'm kidna worried though but I'll take it for now. Im worried about a chemical but nothing I can do now but cross fingers and pray that I am. I read some reviews that said Clearblue digitals can give false positives. Idk :) 

You are due soon! How are you feeling??


----------



## Dis3tnd

Try to remain positive! I know its easier said than done though! I remember how stressful those beta calls are....

I'm doing okay...DH and I were just reminiscing last night about the IVF days, and testing, and waiting for scans. Its hard to believe we're here now. Fairly excited to have this baby here soon though - my nausea/sickness has been with me since the beginning... don't remember what its like to keep food down!


----------



## GettingBroody

Lots of chat going on in here today!

Mo - woohoo!!! Love the digi!! Bet that was nice and reassuring this morning! I'm saving my digi for OTD on Friday...

Bubu - will be thinking of you on Wed morning!

Lulu - it looks to me like your trigger was practically gone on 3dp and then the tests start getting darker again... I'm going to call it and say Congratulations on your BFP!! :happydance:

Want - so thrilled your scan went well. :D Baby B seems to holding his own! (or her own :blush:)

Afm, work was hard today - I just can't concentrate! :dohh:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

wantbabysoon said:


> Ok ladies, scan went well... Twin A was measuring right on track with heartrate 171 bpm.. Twin B was slightly behind at 7w3d and heartrate of 162 bpm.. The doctor is still a little unsure about the second one but he said they both look good right now and one more ultrasound next week to watch the progress... I am a little relieved but hoping and praying that twin B catches up as well. Now that I know it's 2 I want nothing less than 2 :)

I'm glad scan went well for you, and I am sure twin B will be just fine :hugs:


----------



## Lulu 07

Thanks Broody! If this keeps sticking well then we'll be bump buddies (only 3 days apart). :happydance:


----------



## MrsC8776

GettingBroody said:


> So, in honour of my second positive test this morning I've decided to enter the world of pregnancy tickers!!:haha: Wish the neutral colour was yellow - the green is a bit bleugh!!

Yay for new tickers! 



MoBaby said:


> Soo against better judgement and advice I took a Clearblue digital this am... The past 2 days have has bfn on them. I don't have anymore frer. I also dipped an IC which was faint but there and me and dh sat and watched the digi. I was damn its going to be negative because more than a min has passed. He gave me a kiss and we said thats okay as we had meet with one of our pastors last night and has some prayer time for comfort and such.... Imagine my disbelief when this showed up (sorry for big pic can't get smaller):
> https://i.imgur.com/irD6ul.jpg
> 
> For now we are pregnant still and I'm holding onto that :) I'm happy about this test but obviously guarded still b/c of last time. We may end up with a low beta on Wednesday but this is what I was given so I'll take it :)

Congrats!! :happydance: I thought you had the other kind of digital. I'm so happy for you and excited you used a digital. You are pregnant! 



bubumaci said:


> Congratulations Mo - I hope your mind has been put a bit at ease. And now fingers are crossed for a good Beta on Wednesday:)
> 
> AFM - have my "times" - triggering tonight at 22:30 and have to be at the clinic on Wednesday am at 7:40... Felt so swollen last night (and sore) that DH brought me a hot water bottle - what a wonderfully comforting feeling! Definitely need that after ER :)

Yay for triggering tonight and ER on Wednesday! Sorry to hear you are swollen and sore.



Lulu 07 said:


> Ok so here are today's tests (5dp5dt), tell me what you think..
> 
> View attachment 482703
> View attachment 482699
> 
> 
> This morning's urine was very diluted so I wasn't going to use it but it still gave me those lines. I keep not wanting to believe it and telling myself it could still be trigger. Is it possible that it's still trigger? If it's trigger then the tests would be lighter, right?

Looks like your true bfp!!! Your trigger is for sure gone. I see the tests getting lighter and then darker. :happydance:



wantbabysoon said:


> Ok ladies, scan went well... Twin A was measuring right on track with heartrate 171 bpm.. Twin B was slightly behind at 7w3d and heartrate of 162 bpm.. The doctor is still a little unsure about the second one but he said they both look good right now and one more ultrasound next week to watch the progress... I am a little relieved but hoping and praying that twin B catches up as well. Now that I know it's 2 I want nothing less than 2 :)

I'm glad the scan went better today! It is normal for them to be a few days apart. I'm sure baby B will catch up more just like he/she has done already. They both have great heart rates! I'm sure the next scan will go great!



Phantom710 said:


> Thank you everyone! I started testing 1dp5dt, today is only 3dp5dt and we're still negative. So hoping that tomorrow I'll see a faint line. I'm not toooo concerned, as a couple other surros in a group on facebook that I am in, didn't get their :bfp: until 7-10dp5dt. Crazy!!!
> 
> I have no idea how to use the multi-quote, it never works for me, so, to whoever asked about how the parents felt about twins... They are okay with idea as long as they're both healthy. At this point they'll take whatever they can get :)

I was the one that asked. I'm sure they would be happy with what ever they got. Fx for a bfp! Crazy that some people didn't get their bfp until 7-10days after a 5dt.

EDIT 
*hiccups~* Good luck at ET today!


----------



## DaisyQ

Want, don't worry too much. Great hearbeats for both. Once you hear the heartbeat the MC risk goes way down. Baby b could have implanted a day or two later than baby A - very likely. Also, thes scans have a +/- 3 day margin of error. So I wouldn't stress it! Not with such a strong heart rate. Assume the best and enjoy this moment today.


----------



## MoBaby

I have the ones w/conception I purchased from eBay... Can't get them here in us...I have 2 more (beta in 2 days) but I'm scared to use them now! :) thanks for reassurance girls!


----------



## GettingBroody

Prayin - tried to PM you but you have it disabled...?


----------



## MrsC8776

MoBaby said:


> I have the ones w/conception I purchased from eBay... Can't get them here in us...I have 2 more (beta in 2 days) but I'm scared to use them now! :) thanks for reassurance girls!

I know I wish we had them here. I was going to get some off ebay before but totally forgot until it was to late. I would think on beta day the numbers might change. If not in 2 days probably 3!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Wow loads of chat today!

Yey want!! I think both babies are just fine and gonna be great! I wish I was seeing my babies again soon. I might have to book in for a private scan! Although only 4 more weeks to wait! We'll see!!

Mobaby congratulations on your bfp :)


----------



## Lindsay18

WOW!! A lot happened in a couple of hours!!!

Lulu - that definitely looks positive to me - like the other ladies said - the trigger wouldn't still be in your system!!!

Want - that's AWESOME!!! Don't worry about the difference in babies! Just like 2 women would have different results at the same time of scan, so could your babies. So exciting!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

GettingBroody said:


> Prayin - tried to PM you but you have it disabled...?[/QUOTE
> 
> I thought I fixed that??? Not sure why it will not go through :(


----------



## GettingBroody

Prayin - strange! Just posted on your profile instead...


----------



## almosthere

Want do not worry perhaps baby implanted later than the other congrats on twinsies! I sm starting to wonder if I have identical twins with my high first beta lol hmmmm


----------



## wantbabysoon

Thanks for the assurance ladies.
My mom who is a doctor said the same thing... 2 children don't grow at the exact same rate.. As long as they are within a week of each other and with strong heartbeats things will be fine... I am definitely more relieved this week.
I took my first OB-GYN appointment for next week Monday and scan with RE on Tuesday... Need to get out of the first tri soon so I can relax, enjoy the pregnancy and start shopping :)


----------



## jchic

getting - how are you feeling?

Almost - how many DPO were you for your first beta? When do you go for your scan?

I have my scan tomorrow! We are supposed to see the heartbeat, so praying really hard that we see all we are supposed to and that twinkie is ok!


----------



## wantbabysoon

jchic said:


> getting - how are you feeling?
> 
> Almost - how many DPO were you for your first beta? When do you go for your scan?
> 
> I have my scan tomorrow! We are supposed to see the heartbeat, so praying really hard that we see all we are supposed to and that twinkie is ok!

Yay for scan!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Wow, I stay away for the weekend and you guys go crazy! Let&#8217;s see if I can catch up!

Mo and Broody. .. CONGRATULATIONS!! I&#8217;m so happy for you guys!

Bubu. . . GL with triggering tonight!

Want. . . I&#8217;m glad the scan went well!

LuLu. . . that looks positive!

Phantom. . . GL, it&#8217;s still early!

Hiccups. . . How did your transfer go?

Drs. . . I hope your twin group and amnio both go well! Keep us posted!

To all the preggo ladies. . . how are you all feeling? Hopefully well!

AFM. . . I started my stims on Friday night. They are going ok. . . I&#8217;ve still got a headache but that&#8217;s someone typical now. I go tomorrow for my day 5 ultrasound and bloodwork. Hopefully all is going well.


----------



## TwoRdue

Auh Morning sickness this morning AND LOVING IT!!!!!!!


----------



## TwoRdue

Used my last pt I had as today is the hubbys birthday and the line is so so so much darker. I still dont want to get to excited but YYYYEEEEEEAAAA :)


----------



## GettingBroody

Two - I'm not even trying to suppress the excitement!!! :wohoo:

BOMO - congrats on starting stimms! Looking forward to reading about your bfp soon!!

All you pregnant ladies - is it normal to feel like I've pulled every muscle in my stomach? Everything feels sooooo tight! Aches when I cough or take very deep breathes too....


----------



## jchic

getting - I was crampy and alittle sore for the first week or so after my BFP. Then that went away and now its just cramps on and off. When is your first scan?


----------



## TwoRdue

Had to show all my BFP....

I feel the same, I'm soar if I cough or laugh and getting cramps on and off all day and night.
 



Attached Files:







20120925_075923.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## GettingBroody

Glad it's not just me! I don't have a date for the scan yet but it'll be sometime around Oct 12th...

TwoR - loving the pics!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

jchic said:


> getting - how are you feeling?
> 
> Almost - how many DPO were you for your first beta? When do you go for your scan?
> 
> I have my scan tomorrow! We are supposed to see the heartbeat, so praying really hard that we see all we are supposed to and that twinkie is ok!

Good Luck tomorrow! Can't wait to hear an update :thumbup: All will be well....I am most certain


----------



## GettingBroody

Good luck at your scan tomor Jchic! I bet it'll be so exciting!


----------



## DaisyQ

wantbabysoon said:


> Thanks for the assurance ladies.
> My mom who is a doctor said the same thing... 2 children don't grow at the exact same rate.. As long as they are within a week of each other and with strong heartbeats things will be fine... I am definitely more relieved this week.
> I took my first OB-GYN appointment for next week Monday and scan with RE on Tuesday... Need to get out of the first tri soon so I can relax, enjoy the pregnancy and start shopping :)


The days and weeks are dragging - can't wait until 2nd tri too!


----------



## wantbabysoon

DaisyQ said:


> wantbabysoon said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the assurance ladies.
> My mom who is a doctor said the same thing... 2 children don't grow at the exact same rate.. As long as they are within a week of each other and with strong heartbeats things will be fine... I am definitely more relieved this week.
> I took my first OB-GYN appointment for next week Monday and scan with RE on Tuesday... Need to get out of the first tri soon so I can relax, enjoy the pregnancy and start shopping :)
> 
> 
> The days and weeks are dragging - can't wait until 2nd tri too!Click to expand...

When do you go for your next scan?


----------



## DaisyQ

Tomorrow, same as jchic.


----------



## Lindsay18

Yay for scans tomorrow Jchic and Daisy!!! 

BOMO- good to hear from you!!! Happy you started you stims and are on your way!!

AFM- not feeling 100%. Not MS, but an all day "not right" feeling. So weird!!!


----------



## Jenn76

MoBaby said:


> Soo against better judgement and advice I took a Clearblue digital this am... The past 2 days have has bfn on them. I don't have anymore frer. I also dipped an IC which was faint but there and me and dh sat and watched the digi. I was damn its going to be negative because more than a min has passed. He gave me a kiss and we said thats okay as we had meet with one of our pastors last night and has some prayer time for comfort and such.... Imagine my disbelief when this showed up (sorry for big pic can't get smaller):
> 
> For now we are pregnant still and I'm holding onto that :) I'm happy about this test but obviously guarded still b/c of last time. We may end up with a low beta on Wednesday but this is what I was given so I'll take it :)

Yeah Mobaby! You're definitely preggo! I love those tests, especially when you get the 3+ reading makes you feel great. Your HCG has to be above a certain amount to get a positive so you are good. I don't think it could be chemical. Congrats!



bubumaci said:


> Congratulations Mo - I hope your mind has been put a bit at ease. And now fingers are crossed for a good Beta on Wednesday:)
> 
> AFM - have my "times" - triggering tonight at 22:30 and have to be at the clinic on Wednesday am at 7:40... Felt so swollen last night (and sore) that DH brought me a hot water bottle - what a wonderfully comforting feeling! Definitely need that after ER :)

Yeah Bubu! Good luck with trigger, I hope you get lots of eggies! 



Lulu 07 said:


> Ok so here are today's tests (5dp5dt), tell me what you think..
> 
> This morning's urine was very diluted so I wasn't going to use it but it still gave me those lines. I keep not wanting to believe it and telling myself it could still be trigger. Is it possible that it's still trigger? If it's trigger then the tests would be lighter, right?

I think you are preggo! Congrats! :happydance:



wantbabysoon said:


> Ok ladies, scan went well... Twin A was measuring right on track with heartrate 171 bpm.. Twin B was slightly behind at 7w3d and heartrate of 162 bpm.. The doctor is still a little unsure about the second one but he said they both look good right now and one more ultrasound next week to watch the progress... I am a little relieved but hoping and praying that twin B catches up as well. Now that I know it's 2 I want nothing less than 2 :)

Yeah want, so happy to hear! Two strong heartbeats is great, twins often measure at different days and it's totally normal. You will have your two!



jchic said:


> getting - how are you feeling?
> 
> Almost - how many DPO were you for your first beta? When do you go for your scan?
> 
> I have my scan tomorrow! We are supposed to see the heartbeat, so praying really hard that we see all we are supposed to and that twinkie is ok!

Good luck tomorrow, can't wait to hear.



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Wow, I stay away for the weekend and you guys go crazy! Lets see if I can catch up!
> 
> Mo and Broody. .. CONGRATULATIONS!! Im so happy for you guys!
> 
> Bubu. . . GL with triggering tonight!
> 
> Want. . . Im glad the scan went well!
> 
> LuLu. . . that looks positive!
> 
> Phantom. . . GL, its still early!
> 
> Hiccups. . . How did your transfer go?
> 
> Drs. . . I hope your twin group and amnio both go well! Keep us posted!
> 
> To all the preggo ladies. . . how are you all feeling? Hopefully well!
> 
> AFM. . . I started my stims on Friday night. They are going ok. . . Ive still got a headache but thats someone typical now. I go tomorrow for my day 5 ultrasound and bloodwork. Hopefully all is going well.

Yeah for stimming, I had headaches too it sucks. Good Luck at you scan tomorrow, FX for lots of follies!



GettingBroody said:


> Two - I'm not even trying to suppress the excitement!!! :wohoo:
> 
> BOMO - congrats on starting stimms! Looking forward to reading about your bfp soon!!
> 
> All you pregnant ladies - is it normal to feel like I've pulled every muscle in my stomach? Everything feels sooooo tight! Aches when I cough or take very deep breathes too....

Yes, yes, yes.... Totally what I felt, so completely normal.



TwoRdue said:


> Had to show all my BFP....
> 
> I feel the same, I'm soar if I cough or laugh and getting cramps on and off all day and night.

Love the pics :haha: I have many that look the same. Congrats on ms, can't say I share in your joy with it but it is somewhat reassuring. 



DaisyQ said:


> Tomorrow, same as jchic.

Good Luck tomorrow!


----------



## Jenn76

Lindsay18 said:


> Yay for scans tomorrow Jchic and Daisy!!!
> 
> BOMO- good to hear from you!!! Happy you started you stims and are on your way!!
> 
> AFM- not feeling 100%. Not MS, but an all day "not right" feeling. So weird!!!

That's how I feel all day. My mouth and teeth feel dirty minutes after brushing. Food is so unappealing although I can eat and it tastes normal. I don't feel hungry but I don't feel right. I constantly try snacking on stuff thinking it will make me feel better but it doesn't. It's just weird.


----------



## almosthere

getting I felt like I pulled my stomach muscles 2 days ago it was really weird! lol...

ladies, GL with your scans tomorrow, woohoo!


----------



## almosthere

want-I am also dying to go shopping but i really cant as I have no idea of the sex!! lol

jchic I was 15dpo with a beta of 238 first beta...my second is this thursday at exactly 5 weeks then another a week from then,,6 weeks!


----------



## Christie2011

Beta tomorrow! Excited to see my numbers, but almost as excited to think tonight might be my last PIO :dance:


----------



## hiccups

Hi ladies i haven't had a chance to go back and read much on here since last night but i well as soon as i have a chance. I just wanted to take a minute to tell you guys that im PUPO with twins. I even got a picture of my little beans.


----------



## almosthere

woohoo christie and hiccups!!! GL!


----------



## MrsC8776

jchic said:


> getting - how are you feeling?
> 
> Almost - how many DPO were you for your first beta? When do you go for your scan?
> 
> I have my scan tomorrow! We are supposed to see the heartbeat, so praying really hard that we see all we are supposed to and that twinkie is ok!

Good luck at your scan tomorrow! 



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Wow, I stay away for the weekend and you guys go crazy! Lets see if I can catch up!
> 
> Mo and Broody. .. CONGRATULATIONS!! Im so happy for you guys!
> 
> Bubu. . . GL with triggering tonight!
> 
> Want. . . Im glad the scan went well!
> 
> LuLu. . . that looks positive!
> 
> Phantom. . . GL, its still early!
> 
> Hiccups. . . How did your transfer go?
> 
> Drs. . . I hope your twin group and amnio both go well! Keep us posted!
> 
> To all the preggo ladies. . . how are you all feeling? Hopefully well!
> 
> AFM. . . I started my stims on Friday night. They are going ok. . . Ive still got a headache but thats someone typical now. I go tomorrow for my day 5 ultrasound and bloodwork. Hopefully all is going well.

Yay for starting stims!! I can't wait to hear how things are looking. 



Christie2011 said:


> Beta tomorrow! Excited to see my numbers, but almost as excited to think tonight might be my last PIO :dance:

Good luck tomorrow! Fx for a great beta. 



hiccups said:


> Hi ladies i haven't had a chance to go back and read much on here since last night but i well as soon as i have a chance. I just wanted to take a minute to tell you guys that im PUPO with twins. I even got a picture of my little beans.

Congrats on being PUPO!! What is your OTD? (testing date)


----------



## Jenn76

Christie2011 said:


> Beta tomorrow! Excited to see my numbers, but almost as excited to think tonight might be my last PIO :dance:

Good Luck tomorrow! FX for a high number.



hiccups said:


> Hi ladies i haven't had a chance to go back and read much on here since last night but i well as soon as i have a chance. I just wanted to take a minute to tell you guys that im PUPO with twins. I even got a picture of my little beans.

:yipee: Congrats on being PUPO!


----------



## Lindsay18

Christie- yay! Can't wait to hear:)

Hiccups- you are PUPO!!! When is your 1st beta?


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

hiccups said:


> Hi ladies i haven't had a chance to go back and read much on here since last night but i well as soon as i have a chance. I just wanted to take a minute to tell you guys that im PUPO with twins. I even got a picture of my little beans.

Congrats on being PUPO with twins!!!!:yipee:


----------



## TwoRdue

congrats hiccup, boy its so good to see so many BFP on ivf!!!!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Good luck for your beta Christie..

almost - yeah I can't wait to find out the sex so I can start shopping.. There is not really much neutral stuff out there.

jchic and daisy - Cant wait to hear about your scans.

Lindsay - That's how I feel too.. not feeling 100%.. always tired and sleeping everyday at 9 pm latest ... hehe

hiccups - YAY for PUPO!


----------



## MoBaby

Hey ladies, I'm going to be a bit of a downer. I've ruled this pregnancy as a chemical pregnancy after 2 days of no progression, lack of symptoms and such. I know my digi was positive today but last cycle I got a bfp on 6dp5dt and my beta was 32 on 9dp5dt and my other tests were much darker progressively getting darker. They say a women knows when she is pregnant and I have a bad feeling. I will call the clinic tomorrow and see if I can see my RE before Friday because AF will most likely arrive sometime this weekend and I need to talk about the FET ASAP or I will lose it. I need to ask if he needs to test me for anything else b/c there is absolutely no reason this cycle (or the first two) should have failed. I made my uterus more healthy by having the surgery and still no luck. I will also see if I can get first beta out of way because I know this drill. I foresee my beta being 20 or less so I will have to get checked until it hits zero. Anyways, DH and I are very upset although he still has hope for this one. I will update soon but right now it's very very hard. I just don't understand why so many get this go one and why it's not that easy for a few. So unfair. So beta hell will start for me on Wednesday (or tomorrow if I can talk to the nurse early). And hopefully follow-up this week. And hopefully on to FET. Don't know how I can convince work to give me another week off and I start a new job oct 31st on top of all this so poor timing on my part I guess.

Good luck ladies! I am happy for you all who have their bfps, their twins, singletons and are progressing nicely. May none of yo have to go through the pain and suffering I've dealt with this past year and half. :cry:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

MoBaby said:


> Hey ladies, I'm going to be a bit of a downer. I've ruled this pregnancy as a chemical pregnancy after 2 days of no progression, lack of symptoms and such. I know my digi was positive today but last cycle I got a bfp on 6dp5dt and my beta was 32 on 9dp5dt and my other tests were much darker progressively getting darker. They say a women knows when she is pregnant and I have a bad feeling. I will call the clinic tomorrow and see if I can see my RE before Friday because AF will most likely arrive sometime this weekend and I need to talk about the FET ASAP or I will lose it. I need to ask if he needs to test me for anything else b/c there is absolutely no reason this cycle (or the first two) should have failed. I made my uterus more healthy by having the surgery and still no luck. I will also see if I can get first beta out of way because I know this drill. I foresee my beta being 20 or less so I will have to get checked until it hits zero. Anyways, DH and I are very upset although he still has hope for this one. I will update soon but right now it's very very hard. I just don't understand why so many get this go one and why it's not that easy for a few. So unfair. So beta hell will start for me on Wednesday (or tomorrow if I can talk to the nurse early). And hopefully follow-up this week. And hopefully on to FET. Don't know how I can convince work to give me another week off and I start a new job oct 31st on top of all this so poor timing on my part I guess.
> 
> Good luck ladies! I am happy for you all who have their bfps, their twins, singletons and are progressing nicely. May none of yo have to go through the pain and suffering I've dealt with this past year and half. :cry:

I'm so sorry sweetheart....We are all here for you if you need to talk....We all want the best for you and know that soon enough you will have your BFP. 

xoxoxoxo :hugs:


----------



## Lindsay18

Mo- you still don't know for sure. Why don't you wait for the beta- prepared either way? I'm not saying you don't know yourself, but you COULD be pleasantly surprised. Thinking of you... Xoxo


----------



## TwoRdue

Mobaby I will keep my fingers and toes crossed for you... I wish you all the luck


----------



## MrsC8776

MoBaby said:


> Hey ladies, I'm going to be a bit of a downer. I've ruled this pregnancy as a chemical pregnancy after 2 days of no progression, lack of symptoms and such. I know my digi was positive today but last cycle I got a bfp on 6dp5dt and my beta was 32 on 9dp5dt and my other tests were much darker progressively getting darker. They say a women knows when she is pregnant and I have a bad feeling. I will call the clinic tomorrow and see if I can see my RE before Friday because AF will most likely arrive sometime this weekend and I need to talk about the FET ASAP or I will lose it. I need to ask if he needs to test me for anything else b/c there is absolutely no reason this cycle (or the first two) should have failed. I made my uterus more healthy by having the surgery and still no luck. I will also see if I can get first beta out of way because I know this drill. I foresee my beta being 20 or less so I will have to get checked until it hits zero. Anyways, DH and I are very upset although he still has hope for this one. I will update soon but right now it's very very hard. I just don't understand why so many get this go one and why it's not that easy for a few. So unfair. So beta hell will start for me on Wednesday (or tomorrow if I can talk to the nurse early). And hopefully follow-up this week. And hopefully on to FET. Don't know how I can convince work to give me another week off and I start a new job oct 31st on top of all this so poor timing on my part I guess.
> 
> Good luck ladies! I am happy for you all who have their bfps, their twins, singletons and are progressing nicely. May none of yo have to go through the pain and suffering I've dealt with this past year and half. :cry:

:hugs: Please don't give up on this cycle just yet. Like Lindsay said anything can happen. Please just see if you can get a beta tomorrow so you know whats going on. I have all the hope in the world for you right now.

Also please don't leave the thread. I want to know how your beta goes no matter the outcome. :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

Drsquid - Thats super nice of your friend!!!!

Phantom - yay for being PUPO!!!

Mobaby - Im sorry you feel like this cycle is not going to work out. :hugs: I have hope for you!

bubumaci - :flower:

Lulu - Thats soooo a BFP!!

Want - thats good news!!! 

jchic & DaisyQ - Good luck tom!!!

BabyOnMyOwn - :happydance: for starting!!! 

Lindsay - Hope you feel better soon!! Maybe that feeling is your version of ms?

hiccups - Congrats on being PUPO!!!!


----------



## almosthere

Mo I had no symptoms and no cramping at all...without a preg test I would hardly know I was pregnant!!!! keeping my FX for you!!


----------



## Phantom710

Mo--- wishing you the nest :hug: With my son, my lines never got dark, so please don't rule everything out. 



afm: Officially starting POAS tomorrow morning 4dp5dt (9dpo) Wish me luck!


----------



## MrsC8776

Good luck Phantom!! 

Stinas how are you doing? 

Never~ Not much longer until you start stims! 

ash~ How are things going? Any word on when IVF will be starting for you? 

bubu~ ER is so close! I hope your trigger went well. 

800+ pages now! That is crazy. I hope you are all doing well. :flower:


----------



## ashknowsbest

MrsC - I will be starting October 7th most likely...just waiting right now...


----------



## MrsC8776

ashknowsbest said:


> MrsC - I will be starting October 7th most likely...just waiting right now...

Not much longer. The 7th will be here in no time. :thumbup:


----------



## GettingBroody

Hiccups - congrats on being PUPO!! :baby: :baby: When do you test?

Ash - that's not even 2 weeks away! :dance:

Jchic & Daisy - happy scanning today!

Mo - :hugs: :hugs: I am so sorry you are feeling like this. I hope you can get your beta soon so you will know one way or the other. I still think its going to be a lovely high number that puts a big smile on your face! Take care of yourself over the next few days... :hugs:


----------



## bubumaci

Thanks Mrs C - yes trigger went well, thank you!
Feeling quite swollen, I wonder whether / how much they have grown since the scan on Sunday morning! Guess we'll find out tomorrow.

It is incredible, how swollen and sore / sensitive my boobs are! You'd think I was already preggars! :D


----------



## Jenn76

MoBaby said:


> Hey ladies, I'm going to be a bit of a downer. I've ruled this pregnancy as a chemical pregnancy after 2 days of no progression, lack of symptoms and such. I know my digi was positive today but last cycle I got a bfp on 6dp5dt and my beta was 32 on 9dp5dt and my other tests were much darker progressively getting darker. They say a women knows when she is pregnant and I have a bad feeling. I will call the clinic tomorrow and see if I can see my RE before Friday because AF will most likely arrive sometime this weekend and I need to talk about the FET ASAP or I will lose it. I need to ask if he needs to test me for anything else b/c there is absolutely no reason this cycle (or the first two) should have failed. I made my uterus more healthy by having the surgery and still no luck. I will also see if I can get first beta out of way because I know this drill. I foresee my beta being 20 or less so I will have to get checked until it hits zero. Anyways, DH and I are very upset although he still has hope for this one. I will update soon but right now it's very very hard. I just don't understand why so many get this go one and why it's not that easy for a few. So unfair. So beta hell will start for me on Wednesday (or tomorrow if I can talk to the nurse early). And hopefully follow-up this week. And hopefully on to FET. Don't know how I can convince work to give me another week off and I start a new job oct 31st on top of all this so poor timing on my part I guess.
> 
> Good luck ladies! I am happy for you all who have their bfps, their twins, singletons and are progressing nicely. May none of yo have to go through the pain and suffering I've dealt with this past year and half. :cry:

:hugs: Mobaby I think you may be jumping the gun here, most of us didn't feel pregnant until weeks after beta. I still don't feel pregnant I just feel different and blah all day. For a positive on those digi's your beta needs to be over 25. It's still early and you really need to remain positive. I know it is stressful but the up and down emotions aren't good for you. Try to relax and wait to see what your doctor says. I'm predicting a positive outcome. I hope you get the answers you are looking for. :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

gl phantom!!!

& yay for starting soon ash!!!


----------



## jchic

Mo - I think you are counting yourself out. I do NOT feel pregnant at all. I am only tired a bit and go to bed a bit earlier. Thats about it....you got a positive on a digi, so I would go with that. 

AFM - Had our appt today! Saw and heard baby's heartbeart! It was 133bpm. PERFECT! Baby is measuring exactly 7 weeks :) What a wonderful appointment !


----------



## almosthere

Congrats Jchic wonderful news!!! I did not realize I get to hear babies heartbeat at only 7 weeks, now I am even more excited for my first scan, eeeek!


----------



## bubumaci

I would just like to say a huge "thank you" to MrsC ... just spent a few minutes looking at the first page and I think she is doing a fabulous job with the information and updates and so!

So - THANK YOU :) :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

I'm out for sure. All test neg this morning. Stopped all meds and called clinic. Waiting for a return call.

Jchic: congrats! 
Bubu hope our scan goes well. Ladies I'll update after my appt. I'll probably just thread stalk the next few days. Thanks for being supportive during my cycle. I hope to do fet in oct/nov.


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi girls sorry I've not been around for the last week. Pretty devestated following our bfn

Mobaby sorry sweetheart hope your holding up ok

Jchic congrats bet that was wonderful

Hope everyone else is ok

Afm got our follow up but it's not until December - devestated! How disgraceful is that!?! 3 months after a failed cycle. Phoned the clinic and we've been told of we see him privately we say good buy to our nhs funded treatment. Told them were not happy with the wait so were gonna see if they come back to us, else were going to look at another clinic


----------



## bubumaci

Mo - I am so sorry :hugs: ... but is it wise to stop all meds before you have your Beta? I am still concerned that you are relying on the urine tests, where at this stage, the blood is really the reliable one ... Please don't do anything hasty - it is only one more day until your blood test... :hugs:

I will be interested to hear what the clinic tells you :hug:


----------



## bubumaci

Likkle - that does sound very strange that they are making you wait three months until the follow up! What reasons did they give? Or do they mean follow-up = next treatment cycle? If that were the case, then it perhaps would make sense ... although, you have a :cold: don't you?
Don't give up and let them push you away like that, I am sure you have rights to get seen earlier after a failed cycle :hugs:


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey buba no that's just a follow up not start of treatmet! Really upset and just feel like I'm being pushed around by the clinic. Seriously thinking about moving clinics! Just upsetting to make us wait that long to discuss options etc


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey buba no that's just a follow up not start of treatmet! Really upset and just feel like I'm being pushed around by the clinic. Seriously thinking about moving clinics! Just upsetting to make us wait that long to discuss options etc

Just said they were busy and they were booking people into January already!


----------



## bubumaci

That's insane. I remember being really frustrated when I contacted my clinic last year in August and the earliest appointment we could get was 17th October. But ever since we have started, we get seen as frequently as necessary / get called by back the doctor etc. And when a new cycle starts, they push you in for an U/S or to come in for blood work etc.

Maybe that would be wise - if you are not happy with the clinic, going to people you feel you can trust and feel comfortable with ... You still have your two :cold: - could you get those even if you change clinics?


----------



## Lindsay18

Jchic - YAY!!! So exciting!! I'm so glad you got to hear it!

Likkle - That DOES sound like they're pushing you around just because they're "busy"? I would look into other clinics for sure.


----------



## Likklegemz

I know! The nearest clinic to us is then in Manchester (1 hour's drive away) and we'll have to have an arguement with the PCT regarding funding (as were NHS) else we'll have to go private.

Gutted doesnt even begin to explain how I feel right now (sorry for multiple posts - original one got lost in the clouds at first!)


----------



## bubumaci

Likkle - I can totally believe how crappy you must be feeling! We go through so much with the psychology, physiology and all the emotional side of it, we really don't need clinics adding to the pressure / stress - they ought to be helping us through it all :hugs:


----------



## Dis3tnd

Oh MoBaby - I'm so sorry you are going through this. I hate how unfair this whole process can be. FETs have worked for so many of us when fresh cycles haven't though, so I have faith for you. This cycle gave you those frosties you haven't had in other cycles...


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

jchic said:


> Mo - I think you are counting yourself out. I do NOT feel pregnant at all. I am only tired a bit and go to bed a bit earlier. Thats about it....you got a positive on a digi, so I would go with that.
> 
> AFM - Had our appt today! Saw and heard baby's heartbeart! It was 133bpm. PERFECT! Baby is measuring exactly 7 weeks :) What a wonderful appointment !


So happy for you sweetie!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Lulu 07

Bubu ~ Yaaay you're almost there! I hope you have a great retrieval tomorrow followed by a great fertilization report.

Mobaby ~ I'm so sorry :hugs:. I think you should continue the meds until the beta just in case. I will be crossing my fingers for the best to happen. 

Likkle ~ I'm sorry the clinic is giving you such a hard time. I would definitely look into other clinics. I hope it all works out the way you want it to in the end. 

Jchic ~ Yaaay for a great appointment! Did u get any pics?

I hope everyone else is doing great!!


AFM ~ I have accepted that I really have a BFP. Today's test was slightly darker than yesterday's so it made it more real :happydance::happydance::happydance:. I hope my little bean or beans continue to stick really well!


----------



## GettingBroody

Mo - so sorry hon :hugs: Not that words help much I'm sure... I agree with the others though - I think you should stay on the meds until the FS tells you to stop.... :hugs:

Bubu - nearly there!!!! :dance:

Likkle - that is aaaaaaaages away!!!! I would definitely try and put up a bit of a fight and see if they can get you in earlier.

Jchic - congrats on your wonderful scan!!! :happydance:

Lulu - yipee!!!! Congratulations!!!! :D


----------



## hiccups

Likkle sorry they are giving you a hard time 
Bubu GL 
Mo:hugs:
Lulu yay
Jchic great scan


----------



## hiccups

Ladies I'm having a breakdown. Yesterday after the transfer i was feeling great and positive. Today i get a call from the lab and they tell me that i have none to freeze. It bothers me since yesterday i was told it looked like i had at least 3 to freeze. Now I'm feeling soooo down. I guess I'm looking at it as if those embies didnt make it, what makes me think that the two that were transferred will.


----------



## Lulu 07

Hiccups ~ I was feeling the same way as you this cycle. On transfer day I had 9 that were still going but none were complete blasts. Some were early blasts and some were still morulas. 3 Of the early blasts were considered really good and one a little bit lower quality but still pretty good and the rest were either more behind or less quality. I transferred one of the really good ones and the one the was slightly lower quality. They let the rest grow until the next day and the 4 of them stopped growing including the 2 best ones and only 3 were left to freeze and had lost some quality. I thought that most likely the ones transferred have stopped growing too but here I am with a BFP. Don't lose hope, they are in a better and more natural environment right now so stay positive. Good luck and I can't wait for your BFP!


----------



## MrsC8776

bubumaci said:


> Thanks Mrs C - yes trigger went well, thank you!
> Feeling quite swollen, I wonder whether / how much they have grown since the scan on Sunday morning! Guess we'll find out tomorrow.
> 
> It is incredible, how swollen and sore / sensitive my boobs are! You'd think I was already preggars! :D

I'm glad it went well. I can't wait to hear how tomorrow goes! 



jchic said:


> Mo - I think you are counting yourself out. I do NOT feel pregnant at all. I am only tired a bit and go to bed a bit earlier. Thats about it....you got a positive on a digi, so I would go with that.
> 
> AFM - Had our appt today! Saw and heard baby's heartbeart! It was 133bpm. PERFECT! Baby is measuring exactly 7 weeks :) What a wonderful appointment !

:happydance: Wonderful news!



bubumaci said:


> I would just like to say a huge "thank you" to MrsC ... just spent a few minutes looking at the first page and I think she is doing a fabulous job with the information and updates and so!
> 
> So - THANK YOU :) :hugs:

:hugs: Thank you so much! 



MoBaby said:


> I'm out for sure. All test neg this morning. Stopped all meds and called clinic. Waiting for a return call.
> 
> Jchic: congrats!
> Bubu hope our scan goes well. Ladies I'll update after my appt. I'll probably just thread stalk the next few days. Thanks for being supportive during my cycle. I hope to do fet in oct/nov.

:hugs: I'm so sorry. I truly hope that you get better news than what you are thinking tomorrow. 



Likklegemz said:


> Hi girls sorry I've not been around for the last week. Pretty devestated following our bfn
> 
> Mobaby sorry sweetheart hope your holding up ok
> 
> Jchic congrats bet that was wonderful
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok
> 
> Afm got our follow up but it's not until December - devestated! How disgraceful is that!?! 3 months after a failed cycle. Phoned the clinic and we've been told of we see him privately we say good buy to our nhs funded treatment. Told them were not happy with the wait so were gonna see if they come back to us, else were going to look at another clinic

So sorry you have to wait so long. I hope they work with you or the new clinic treats you better. 



Lulu 07 said:


> Bubu ~ Yaaay you're almost there! I hope you have a great retrieval tomorrow followed by a great fertilization report.
> 
> Mobaby ~ I'm so sorry :hugs:. I think you should continue the meds until the beta just in case. I will be crossing my fingers for the best to happen.
> 
> Likkle ~ I'm sorry the clinic is giving you such a hard time. I would definitely look into other clinics. I hope it all works out the way you want it to in the end.
> 
> Jchic ~ Yaaay for a great appointment! Did u get any pics?
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing great!!
> 
> 
> AFM ~ I have accepted that I really have a BFP. Today's test was slightly darker than yesterday's so it made it more real :happydance::happydance::happydance:. I hope my little bean or beans continue to stick really well!

:happydance: I knew it!! Congrats!! 



hiccups said:


> Ladies I'm having a breakdown. Yesterday after the transfer i was feeling great and positive. Today i get a call from the lab and they tell me that i have none to freeze. It bothers me since yesterday i was told it looked like i had at least 3 to freeze. Now I'm feeling soooo down. I guess I'm looking at it as if those embies didnt make it, what makes me think that the two that were transferred will.

Sorry to hear that you don't have any frosties. The ones inside you are going to make it. They are getting snuggled in right now. Try to stay positive for the ones you have. :hugs:


----------



## Lindsay18

Hiccups - I'm so sorry about not having any frosties :(. I know how disappointed you must feel... However, you did have 2 transferred and that is all you need to be a Mommy! Be positive, let them snuggle in, and soon enough you will have your BFP!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Hiccups - don't worry! On my transfer day I only had one strong embie and they also transferred one that hadn't grown in about 12 hours (they weren't very hopeful about that one...) Nothing else even made it to the 3 day transfer but I got my bfp! It only takes one! I know it's disappointing not to have frosties but just concentrate on this transfer and stay positive!:hugs:


----------



## GettingBroody

bubumaci said:


> I would just like to say a huge "thank you" to MrsC ... just spent a few minutes looking at the first page and I think she is doing a fabulous job with the information and updates and so!
> 
> So - THANK YOU :) :hugs:

I couldn't agree more!! The front page looks fab and is so handy for checking things and keeping up with everyone!! :flower:


----------



## Pink gerbera

Jhic hooray for a great scan :)

Mo I'm so sorry you're feeling like it hasn't worked :( Still holding out hope for you. 

Likkle - that's rubbish of your clinic! But look at it positively, sometimes it's good to take time out between cycles to get relaxed and in a good place :)

Hiccups - the two you've had transferred are all you need, stay positive :) 

Hope everyone else is good?

Lindsay- how you feeling today? I've felt the way you described yesterday for about a week. I can't decide if I'm hungry or don't want food, headaches come and go and I just feel blah! I've been feeling sickly when I'm hungry too. 

Xxx


----------



## wantbabysoon

Hiccups - I had the same thing happen to me.. At transfer they told us we might have 4 frosties but the next day they called and said none made it. I was disappointed for sure but put all my positive thoughts and prayers into the ones that were transferred inside me... I am not pregnant with twins!! So think positive and have faith in this process. It works! 

Pink - I get really nauseous when i am hungry but otherwise no ms.. I couldn't understand what was going on at first.. it is so strange. When I get up to use the bathroom at night nausea is the worst since I guess my stomach is empty but I can't possibly be eating a snack at 3 am...hehe


----------



## Lindsay18

Pink - Yep - same here. Stinks too because I am hungry in the morning, but feel a little nauseous however I have to take my thyroid pill and can't eat for an hour after!


----------



## jchic

hiccups - ugh, I am sorry you have none to freeze, but Lindsay is right! You just need one to stick to be a Mommy. Hang in there and soon enough your BFP will be here xoxo :)


----------



## Pink gerbera

Want and Lindsay - we really do all feel exactly the same!! I love it xxx


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hi Ladies... Just got back from my scan. I have three 8.5, three 9, two 10 and a few other small ones. Waiting from the nurse to hear when to start the cetritide (I think) and I go back Friday for another scan.

I hope everyone is doing well today!


----------



## jchic

Baby! That is great news!!! Cant wait for your next update!

Pink - yup! I totally feel you there. My stomach is queasy in the AM and after I eat....ugh
:( Havent thrown up yet though, so thats good!


----------



## GettingBroody

BOMO - great news! Looking forward to Friday's update!

Raspberry Ladies(!) - hope the ms stays away!!


----------



## TwoRdue

Likkle- this was my last embryo before I would have had to start my next cycle and I was told it could take up to a year for government funding to come through but if I was to pay myself I could get right away. I'm sorry you have to wait so long.


----------



## Phantom710

:bfn: for me today. testing again tomorrow :(


----------



## Lindsay18

BOMO- great update!!!


----------



## Christie2011

Had my first beta today.....985! In again for follow up to see how number increases Thursday.


----------



## MrsC8776

Phantom710 said:


> :bfn: for me today. testing again tomorrow :(

It is way early so don't get down. :thumbup:



Christie2011 said:


> Had my first beta today.....985! In again for follow up to see how number increases Thursday.

Wonderful beta! Can't wait to hear what it is on Thursday! You have one strong LO in there.


----------



## jchic

WOW! Great number!!!!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Christie I just noticed that they waited a while to do the first beta. I had no idea you had to wait that long. You have great patience. :winkwink:


----------



## Lindsay18

Christie- yay for a great first beta:)


----------



## drsquid

yay christie =)


----------



## GettingBroody

Christie - fantastic news!! :D

Phantom - don't worry, plenty of time yet. My test was stark white at 9dpo...


----------



## Stinas

MrsC - Im good....waiting on AF.....hopefully she will arrive next week. How are you feeling? Its almost time for dh to come home!! :happydance::happydance:

Ash - :happydance:

jchic - Yayy thats wonderful news!!!!

Mo - Im sorry :hugs::hugs:

hiccups - Im sorry you didnt have any to freeze....my entire process I thought the same, but ended up with one at the last min. Maybe your right....you might just not need them! You have to stay positive!!! 

Christie - WOW thats a great number!! :happydance:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Christie....AWESOME NUMBER!!!!!!


----------



## TwoRdue

Yay christie how exciting, I have my beta tomorrow been 15dpo, I thought it was to be taken at 14dpo? Oh well its the clinics decision.
The OH is a builder and has to work so I am picking up lunch and heading to his site till I get the ph call about lunch time :)


----------



## MoBaby

great number christie!! Multiples??? :happydance:

Okay ladies, you gals are right. I should not have not taken my meds so when I got home I took them. DH was upset at me also. My clinic doesnt make you take the estrogen/progesterone past day 14 usually if numbers are okay. Anyways my digi was negative this morning but I asked DH if he wanted me to go get some more test and he said yes. So I bought FRER on my way home and the line with my dilute urine is still there. Its faint so I still have HCG in me. It actually looks a lot like my 6dp5dt FMU test. I really dont know what to think and I will have beta tomorrow. I called the clinic and they never called back because they were probably like there is that crazy lady calling. I asked to be scheduled with my dr for discussion about FET... He probably told them I had to wait for beta. Anyways, here is my test from tonight. The line took like 3 mins to fill in but I dont even know what to think or how to process all this. I am just confused. Guess only way to know is have seriel betas drawn to see whats going on. I truly am sorry for being such a downer these couple of days; just having trouble processing all of this right now. I will take meds until they say stop. Still worried this is a chemical as there is no line progression really. Most ppl would be happy with this test. Sigh. 
https://i.imgur.com/2UmHEt.jpg


----------



## Christie2011

Mo - I hope you get good news with beta.

I only put one in. I'll have to wait until my first scan, which hasn't been scheduled yet, to find out if it split.


----------



## TwoRdue

Mobaby - the two week wait always drives me crazy, but it is always best to wait and see what happens with the beta results. You are testing the same day as me so I hope that we can both be jumping for joy at the end of it


----------



## Lindsay18

Mo- glad you are still taking your meds and you tested again. The digitals aren't the best choice at this stage. Ask several other ladies on here! Even my nurse said to avoid them. Unfortunately it's just a waiting game to see what your betas say, but that's definitely a line! Especially if your urine was diluted:)


----------



## MoBaby

thanks. I just wish I could enjoy all this. I want to enjoy being pregnant for once:( last cycle for 7 weeks all I did was worry about the stupid number. Numbers suck and so does infertility!! Why do numbers and line control so much of our lives??? UGH!! :) I will update tomorrow... I get to see my nurse who thinks I am a nut bag.. No lady, I'm just a hormonal crazed IVF patient! HA!


----------



## Lindsay18

Lol, Mo!! Unfortunately the whole process is nerve wracking! But youll be able to look back and say "Look what I did just to have you!!" :)


----------



## Lulu 07

Christie ~ Great number!!!

Two ~ Good luck tomorrow!!

Mo ~ I'm glad you didn't lose all hope. I hope tomorrow's results make you really happy. FX for you!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Stinas said:


> MrsC - Im good....waiting on AF.....hopefully she will arrive next week. How are you feeling? Its almost time for dh to come home!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Ash - :happydance:
> 
> jchic - Yayy thats wonderful news!!!!
> 
> Mo - Im sorry :hugs::hugs:
> 
> hiccups - Im sorry you didnt have any to freeze....my entire process I thought the same, but ended up with one at the last min. Maybe your right....you might just not need them! You have to stay positive!!!
> 
> Christie - WOW thats a great number!! :happydance:

I'm doing good. Finally feeling somewhat normal now. Still super tired but thats it. Ahh I can't wait for my DH to get home! 5 days left. I can't believe that I have only seen him for 2 weeks since the beginning of June. :wacko: I feel totally deprived. :haha: Yay for AF coming soon, you will get started again soon right? 



MoBaby said:


> great number christie!! Multiples??? :happydance:
> 
> Okay ladies, you gals are right. I should not have not taken my meds so when I got home I took them. DH was upset at me also. My clinic doesnt make you take the estrogen/progesterone past day 14 usually if numbers are okay. Anyways my digi was negative this morning but I asked DH if he wanted me to go get some more test and he said yes. So I bought FRER on my way home and the line with my dilute urine is still there. Its faint so I still have HCG in me. It actually looks a lot like my 6dp5dt FMU test. I really dont know what to think and I will have beta tomorrow. I called the clinic and they never called back because they were probably like there is that crazy lady calling. I asked to be scheduled with my dr for discussion about FET... He probably told them I had to wait for beta. Anyways, here is my test from tonight. The line took like 3 mins to fill in but I dont even know what to think or how to process all this. I am just confused. Guess only way to know is have seriel betas drawn to see whats going on. I truly am sorry for being such a downer these couple of days; just having trouble processing all of this right now. I will take meds until they say stop. Still worried this is a chemical as there is no line progression really. Most ppl would be happy with this test. Sigh.
> https://i.imgur.com/2UmHEt.jpg

Thank you for taking your meds! Thank your dh for me also for getting a little upset. :winkwink: Anything can happen so I was a little concerned when you didn't take them this morning. I know you were down and having a rough morning though. I can see a line on your test, I'm so glad you went and got more. What time do you go in tomorrow? I can't wait to hear what they say. I'm pulling for you and sending positive thoughts your way. You aren't crazy it is the hormones and if anyone understands all of us do. :hugs: Try to take a deep breath and smile about the line.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Mobaby - jeeze you sure have had a rough couple of days:hugs:. Try to hold on to hope. At least they moved your test up to tomorrow so you wont have to wait much longer. A line is a good sign and I can definitly see your line. Especially considering your urine was diluted. Are you going to hpt again in the morning?
Well with my BFP today that makes 8 of us in a row on the front page! What are the chances of that? That has to be lucky!


----------



## MrsC8776

MissAnnabelle said:


> Mobaby - jeeze you sure have had a rough couple of days:hugs:. Try to hold on to hope. At least they moved your test up to tomorrow so you wont have to wait much longer. A line is a good sign and I can definitly see your line. Especially considering your urine was diluted. Are you going to hpt again in the morning?
> Well with my BFP today that makes 8 of us in a row on the front page! What are the chances of that? That has to be lucky!

Congrats again! I forgot to mention the 8 in a row now. Thank you for reminding me. I think that is a record on this thread. We will be adding more to it soon!!


----------



## MoBaby

nah didnt get it moved up... was already scheduled for tomorrow. I go in a 7am... then they will call around noon.. I am going to be a nervous wreck! 

Missannabelle: Im so excited for you! This thread has been great :)


----------



## wantbabysoon

Christie....thats an awesome number!!!!!!

Mo - I will be praying for a good beta number for you tomorrow..

Anabelle - Congrats on your BFP!! This thread is rocking!!


----------



## Lulu 07

MissAnnabelle ~ Congrats on your BFP!!


----------



## never2late70

Hi Lovely's :hi: So my wait is finally over. Going in for my scan in the morning and start my injections tomorrow evening.

Super huge congrats to all those awesome BFP :happydance:

This is going to sound so crazy, but I am panicking/pessimistic like Mobaby :nope: (no offence Mo)

I feel like there has been this huge wave of BFP's so the next wave will be BFN's :nope: I pray I'm just paranoid :growlmad:

I am so nervous for my scan in the morning.

Please keep me in your prayers :thumbup:

~Angie


----------



## Lindsay18

MissAnnabelle- congratulations!!! That's so great!


----------



## almosthere

phantom I tested neg at 9 dpo and waited until 12dpo to test...I think it is still too early for a bfp!! 

christie woohoo amazing beta!!!!!

mo-chin up, still looks like a bfp to me!

twordue-i did not do beta until 15dpo too, but now I am going in for my second at 5 weeks, so 6 days from my last beta!


----------



## Lindsay18

Angie- you're definitely being paranoid:) You're just one of the lucky ones next for your BFP!! Xoxo


----------



## jchic

Anna- congrats on your bfp!!

Mo- glad youre not losing hope. That certainly looks like a BFP to me. Praying for a strong beta for you.


----------



## Jenn76

Jess: So glad to hear your scan went well. 

Likkle: That's horrible thet they can't get you in right away. I hope they can manage to fit you in.

Lulu: :happydance: Congrats on your BFP!

Lily: it sucks that you didn't get any frosties but try not to stress over the two you transferred, many of us didn't have frosties but got our BFP. Neither of mine were excellent quality and both took, proof positive that they thrive in their natural environment. 

BOMO: Congrats on your great scan! Grow follies grow!

Never: :happydance: Yeah for getting started!

Christie: Awesome beta number! Congrats!

MissAnnabelle: Congrats on your BFP! :happydance:


----------



## MrsC8776

never2late70 said:


> Hi Lovely's :hi: So my wait is finally over. Going in for my scan in the morning and start my injections tomorrow evening.
> 
> Super huge congrats to all those awesome BFP :happydance:
> 
> This is going to sound so crazy, but I am panicking/pessimistic like Mobaby :nope: (no offence Mo)
> 
> I feel like there has been this huge wave of BFP's so the next wave will be BFN's :nope: I pray I'm just paranoid :growlmad:
> 
> I am so nervous for my scan in the morning.
> 
> Please keep me in your prayers :thumbup:
> 
> ~Angie

Yay for getting started!! I understand your feelings but there is nothing to say that one persons bfp will bring the next a negative. Try to stay positive, you are just about to get started. Like Lindsay said you are just one of the next lucky ones. Watch the rest of the thread get bfp's. That would be amazing!! Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## almosthere

congrats on your bfp missanna!!!


----------



## never2late70

MrsC8776 said:


> never2late70 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Lovely's :hi: So my wait is finally over. Going in for my scan in the morning and start my injections tomorrow evening.
> 
> Super huge congrats to all those awesome BFP :happydance:
> 
> This is going to sound so crazy, but I am panicking/pessimistic like Mobaby :nope: (no offence Mo)
> 
> I feel like there has been this huge wave of BFP's so the next wave will be BFN's :nope: I pray I'm just paranoid :growlmad:
> 
> I am so nervous for my scan in the morning.
> 
> Please keep me in your prayers :thumbup:
> 
> ~Angie
> 
> Yay for getting started!! I understand your feelings but there is nothing to say that one persons bfp will bring the next a negative. Try to stay positive, you are just about to get started. Like Lindsay said you are just one of the next lucky ones. Watch the rest of the thread get bfp's. That would be amazing!! Good luck tomorrow!Click to expand...

Thank you soooo much..Just such a long hard road as everyone knows, and I know my logic is not logical at all..Bahahaha!


----------



## almosthere

head up angie, this is it for you!!


----------



## Lulu 07

Angie ~ You will get your BFP this cycle just stay positive!! Good luck and FX for you!!


----------



## MrsC8776

never2late70 said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never2late70 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Lovely's :hi: So my wait is finally over. Going in for my scan in the morning and start my injections tomorrow evening.
> 
> Super huge congrats to all those awesome BFP :happydance:
> 
> This is going to sound so crazy, but I am panicking/pessimistic like Mobaby :nope: (no offence Mo)
> 
> I feel like there has been this huge wave of BFP's so the next wave will be BFN's :nope: I pray I'm just paranoid :growlmad:
> 
> I am so nervous for my scan in the morning.
> 
> Please keep me in your prayers :thumbup:
> 
> ~Angie
> 
> Yay for getting started!! I understand your feelings but there is nothing to say that one persons bfp will bring the next a negative. Try to stay positive, you are just about to get started. Like Lindsay said you are just one of the next lucky ones. Watch the rest of the thread get bfp's. That would be amazing!! Good luck tomorrow!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you soooo much..Just such a long hard road as everyone knows, and I know my logic is not logical at all..Bahahaha!Click to expand...

:haha: At least you know. :winkwink: It is a long hard road but staying positive is the best we can do. We will all be here to cheer you on.


----------



## TwoRdue

almosthere said:


> phantom I tested neg at 9 dpo and waited until 12dpo to test...I think it is still too early for a bfp!!
> 
> christie woohoo amazing beta!!!!!
> 
> mo-chin up, still looks like a bfp to me!
> 
> twordue-i did not do beta until 15dpo too, but now I am going in for my second at 5 weeks, so 6 days from my last beta!

That is a long time to wait for your second, mine is every second day for a week then a scan on week seven but I will prob get a scan earlier than that as the hospital want me to go in there as soon as I am six weeks for regular monitoring


----------



## Stinas

Mo - I hope your beta comes back nice and strong tom! :hugs:

MissAnnabelle - CONGRATS!!


----------



## never2late70

I started bleeding. is that gonna mess everything. up? I'm a nervous wreck.


----------



## MoBaby

nah i bleed for 9 days and i think i was on stimms for 5 or 6 of those days... my re nurse said it was from hormones still being low (but then dr said it was from my cervix).. i would call and ask or at your next us. 

what part of the cycle are you on?


----------



## never2late70

MoBaby said:


> nah i bleed for 9 days and i think i was on stimms for 5 or 6 of those days... my re nurse said it was from hormones still being low (but then dr said it was from my cervix).. i would call and ask or at your next us.
> 
> what part of the cycle are you on?

Thank you. I stopped the birth control on Friday the 21st. Tomorrow is my first scan and labs, and I stim tomorrow night...ugh


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

never2late70 said:


> Hi Lovely's :hi: So my wait is finally over. Going in for my scan in the morning and start my injections tomorrow evening.
> 
> Super huge congrats to all those awesome BFP :happydance:
> 
> This is going to sound so crazy, but I am panicking/pessimistic like Mobaby :nope: (no offence Mo)
> 
> I feel like there has been this huge wave of BFP's so the next wave will be BFN's :nope: I pray I'm just paranoid :growlmad:
> 
> I am so nervous for my scan in the morning.
> 
> Please keep me in your prayers :thumbup:
> 
> ~Angie


Good Luck Angie! I am only 5 days ahead of you. I have to admit, I've been having the same pessimistic thoughts you have. I just keep trying to push them aside and hope for the best. I'll be sending good thoughts your way!


----------



## Stinas

Angie - Its just hormones from the birth control.....It happened to me as well....nurse said it is normal. Good luck this cycle!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Wow, I don&#8217;t get on here while at work and I&#8217;ve missed pages! I&#8217;ll apologize now for missing people (as I know I&#8217;m going to!) doesn&#8217;t mean I&#8217;m not thinking about you. . . I just am working my way backwards trying to catch up. :o)

MissAnnabelle. . . congrats!
Mo. . . try to stay positive. I know its hard! 
Hiccups. . . I&#8217;m sorry you have no frosties, but hopefully you won&#8217;t need them!
Drs. . . How did the twin group go?
MrsC. . . I hope the next 5 days go SUPER fast for you!
Lindsay, Pink, Almost, Jenn, Jchic. . . How are you all feeling?
Phantom. . . it&#8217;s still early! Hopefully your BFP is just around the corner!
Christie. . . Wow, great Beta!
Likkle. . . I&#8217;m sorry you are having to wait, that is terrible!
Angie. . .I freaked out when I started bleeding after stopping BCPs too. It&#8217;s completely normal!
Bubu. . .how are you doing? Wasn&#8217;t ER today?

Ok, As I said I am sure I missed people. I hope everyone is doing well. My nurse called back and told me that they want me to keep the meds the same tonight and tomorrow then start taking the cetrotide on Thursday night and up my Gonal-F the same night. I am REALLY hoping to trigger Friday night and do the ER on Sunday so I don&#8217;t have to miss more school. I had a sub this morning for my scan and another one Friday then I will have to be gone for the transfer next week so I would really like to not have to be gone 2 days. I don&#8217;t want my principal getting upset. So, fingers crossed! 
I hope everyone has a GREAT night!


----------



## azlissie

Hello ladies! I haven't posted here for awhile but I've been keeping up with everyone's progress. A huge congrats to all the BFPs - I can't believe how many of you are having twins!! This thread definitely seems to be lucky.

So it looks like I'm going to try a couple more IUI's for now - there's just no way I can afford another round of IVF right away but I hate to quit trying altogether. I'll do that in Oct and Nov and then possibly re-do the lap for a round of IVF in February. But maybe I'll get lucky and one of the IUI's will do the trick :thumbup: I've decided to switch donors - maybe there's just some incompatibility there and things will work great with someone different.

Bomo and Angie, best of luck with your cycles! Sending lots of positive vibes your way.


----------



## MrsC8776

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Wow, I dont get on here while at work and Ive missed pages! Ill apologize now for missing people (as I know Im going to!) doesnt mean Im not thinking about you. . . I just am working my way backwards trying to catch up. :o)
> 
> MissAnnabelle. . . congrats!
> Mo. . . try to stay positive. I know its hard!
> Hiccups. . . Im sorry you have no frosties, but hopefully you wont need them!
> Drs. . . How did the twin group go?
> MrsC. . . I hope the next 5 days go SUPER fast for you!
> Lindsay, Pink, Almost, Jenn, Jchic. . . How are you all feeling?
> Phantom. . . its still early! Hopefully your BFP is just around the corner!
> Christie. . . Wow, great Beta!
> Likkle. . . Im sorry you are having to wait, that is terrible!
> Angie. . .I freaked out when I started bleeding after stopping BCPs too. Its completely normal!
> Bubu. . .how are you doing? Wasnt ER today?
> 
> Ok, As I said I am sure I missed people. I hope everyone is doing well. My nurse called back and told me that they want me to keep the meds the same tonight and tomorrow then start taking the cetrotide on Thursday night and up my Gonal-F the same night. I am REALLY hoping to trigger Friday night and do the ER on Sunday so I dont have to miss more school. I had a sub this morning for my scan and another one Friday then I will have to be gone for the transfer next week so I would really like to not have to be gone 2 days. I dont want my principal getting upset. So, fingers crossed!
> I hope everyone has a GREAT night!

Thank you! Fx for trigger on Friday and ER on Sunday. I'm sure missing school and having to get a sub is a pain. 

Bubu's ER is tomorrow! Good luck, I can't wait to hear how many eggs they get. 

TwoRdue~ Do you have a beta tomorrow? Good luck if you do. 

MoBaby~ Good luck on your beta tomorrow! I have everything crossed for you. I think we are in different time zones but I'll check in first thing in the morning.


----------



## MrsC8776

azlissie said:


> Hello ladies! I haven't posted here for awhile but I've been keeping up with everyone's progress. A huge congrats to all the BFPs - I can't believe how many of you are having twins!! This thread definitely seems to be lucky.
> 
> So it looks like I'm going to try a couple more IUI's for now - there's just no way I can afford another round of IVF right away but I hate to quit trying altogether. I'll do that in Oct and Nov and then possibly re-do the lap for a round of IVF in February. But maybe I'll get lucky and one of the IUI's will do the trick :thumbup: I've decided to switch donors - maybe there's just some incompatibility there and things will work great with someone different.
> 
> Bomo and Angie, best of luck with your cycles! Sending lots of positive vibes your way.

Switching donors can do a lot! I really hope the IUI works for you and that you won't have to find a way to do IVF again. There is a donor IUI/IVF thread that was made if you also want to join in there. There was some interesting info just put up in there about a certain bank if you want to look at that before picking your next donor. When do you think you will be starting IUI?


----------



## Lulu 07

Angie ~ this bleeding is completely normal. It's withdrawal bleeding from stopping the birth control. I started bleeding a few days after stopping birth control as well and started stimming while I was still bleeding. Good luck at your scan tomorrow!


----------



## azlissie

Thanks MrsC - I'll go check out that other thread. The problem now is picking out a donor - I use the California Cryobank and it's overwhelming trying to go through all the medical histories, baby pics, etc. I'm just waiting on AF - should be here in the next couple of days and then I'll start Clomid on cd3 with IUI probably around day 12 or 13.


----------



## MrsC8776

azlissie said:


> Thanks MrsC - I'll go check out that other thread. The problem now is picking out a donor - I use the California Cryobank and it's overwhelming trying to go through all the medical histories, baby pics, etc. I'm just waiting on AF - should be here in the next couple of days and then I'll start Clomid on cd3 with IUI probably around day 12 or 13.

Not a problem! It is really hard to pick and narrow it down. I can't wait to hear how it goes for you though.


----------



## Lulu 07

BOMO ~ Next week you'll be PUPO!! You'll be in the next wave of BFP's!!

azlissie ~ Good luck with your IUI and with finding a new donor!!

For all the ladies that have transfers coming up, I really suggest that you do the pineapple core and walnuts. I did that this month and that might have helped because RE originally though that my lining might not be great for implantation this month so maybe it was the pineapple that did the trick. It doesn't hurt to try.. Good luck!!

AFM ~ I was sitting there staring at the clearblue digital and couldn't help but pee on it :haha:. I thought it's going to give me not pregnant since it's early but the word PREGNANT came up. It made it so much more real!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







photo-13.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## azlissie

Yay Lulu!!! So exciting.


----------



## Lulu 07

I was trying to add the pic as a spoiler but couldn't figure out how. Would anyone be able to tell me how to do that?


----------



## MrsC8776

I don't know how to do a spoiler either but I think it might be the little smiley with a black bar across the face. Thats all I know. I love those tests. I still have one sitting in my bathroom. I don't know if I'm going to pee on it or not. :blush:


----------



## drsquid

az- i switched donors... 

bomo- it was good. everyone was a lot further along. (or atleast looked it). someone at 20 weeks was a lot bigger than me at 17. found out they have a fab lending "library" so you dont have to buy much of anything. 3 sets of new twins were there (all under 10 weeks).


----------



## drsquid

type

Spoiler
before and after.. but the second one is /spoiler within the brackets.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Yay Lulu! I am planning on doing the pinapple and walnut thing this time too. :o)


----------



## TwoRdue

MrsC - Beat is tomorrow morning and will get results about lunch time, I am expecting a good number as morning sickness has gotten me the past couple of days but a part of me for some reason is expecting that sentence we never get use to hearing "Im sorry but it didnt work"!!! Grrr want the wait over.

Lulu 07 - That is fantastic, well done to you!!


----------



## TwoRdue

BabyOnMyOwn - I went on a diet to eating to my blood type and did massage the day before transfer, acupuncture the day of transfer and one of the nurses said to eat chocolate, so I did a well as walnuts and lots of yams. It is also said laughing straight after increases your chance (I had a lots of laughs with the people at the clinic after).
Its worked twice for me....


----------



## Lulu 07

MrsC ~ I'm tempted to pee on more tests but I know I should save them for the next few days. I just hear them call my name everytime I'm in the bathroom!! :haha:


----------



## MrsC8776

TwoRdue said:


> MrsC - Beat is tomorrow morning and will get results about lunch time, I am expecting a good number as morning sickness has gotten me the past couple of days but a part of me for some reason is expecting that sentence we never get use to hearing "Im sorry but it didnt work"!!! Grrr want the wait over.
> 
> Lulu 07 - That is fantastic, well done to you!!

Good luck tomorrow! I'm sure you will be fine. 



Lulu 07 said:


> MrsC ~ I'm tempted to pee on more tests but I know I should save them for the next few days. I just hear them call my name everytime I'm in the bathroom!! :haha:

:haha: I know the feeling! I had to cut myself off at one point. Love the new tickers!


----------



## drsquid

i only did the 2 i had.. i was too cheap to buy more =)


----------



## Lulu 07

drsquid said:


> i only did the 2 i had.. i was too cheap to buy more =)

HAHA!! I wish I could do that! DH would've loved me that much more.

Speaking of DH, it was so adorable how his face lit up when he saw the word pregnant on the digi. I guess it became more real for him as well!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Thanks Two! GL tomorrow!


----------



## GettingBroody

Mo - keeping everything crossed for you today hon. It's great that you had a line with an evening test - I haven't dared test in the evening yet! No need to apologise for being down - like MrsC said if there's anyone who can understand how nerve wracking and crazy-making this process makes you it's us!! :hugs:

Two - good luck with your beta today!! Looking onward to your update!

MissA - woohoo!!!! :happydance: More bfps!!!! :yipee: This thread is on fire!! :wohoo: Congratulations!! :dance:

Angie - like the others have said bleeding is completely normal so don't worry. My nurse told me to expect it a few days after stopping bcp. Hopefully this is the last time you'll have to deal with af for months and months!!!

BOMO - I hope your dates work out and you're able to do ER on Friday. I know it's so unsettling having to leave the class like that. And getting work ready for them to do while you're away is a right pain!

Az - wow, I never even thought about how much work must go into picking a donor! I'm the most indecisive person ever so that'd make my head spin! :wacko:

Lulu - congrats on the digi!! I'm saving mine for OTD on Friday (even though it is out of date!:haha:)

MrsC - my friend used a conception digi when she was in second tri and it told her there was an error!!!

DrS - that group sound great!! The lending system is a great idea! All the new babies must've been so cute!!!


----------



## Jenn76

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Wow, I dont get on here while at work and Ive missed pages! Ill apologize now for missing people (as I know Im going to!) doesnt mean Im not thinking about you. . . I just am working my way backwards trying to catch up. :o)
> 
> MissAnnabelle. . . congrats!
> Mo. . . try to stay positive. I know its hard!
> Hiccups. . . Im sorry you have no frosties, but hopefully you wont need them!
> Drs. . . How did the twin group go?
> MrsC. . . I hope the next 5 days go SUPER fast for you!
> Lindsay, Pink, Almost, Jenn, Jchic. . . How are you all feeling?
> Phantom. . . its still early! Hopefully your BFP is just around the corner!
> Christie. . . Wow, great Beta!
> Likkle. . . Im sorry you are having to wait, that is terrible!
> Angie. . .I freaked out when I started bleeding after stopping BCPs too. Its completely normal!
> Bubu. . .how are you doing? Wasnt ER today?
> 
> Ok, As I said I am sure I missed people. I hope everyone is doing well. My nurse called back and told me that they want me to keep the meds the same tonight and tomorrow then start taking the cetrotide on Thursday night and up my Gonal-F the same night. I am REALLY hoping to trigger Friday night and do the ER on Sunday so I dont have to miss more school. I had a sub this morning for my scan and another one Friday then I will have to be gone for the transfer next week so I would really like to not have to be gone 2 days. I dont want my principal getting upset. So, fingers crossed!
> I hope everyone has a GREAT night!

FX for triggering soon! Don't worry about work that's what subs are for. 

I'm doing good, still nauseous most days but not throwing up wich is good. 11 weeks today so goodbye prunes! :haha: 



azlissie said:


> Hello ladies! I haven't posted here for awhile but I've been keeping up with everyone's progress. A huge congrats to all the BFPs - I can't believe how many of you are having twins!! This thread definitely seems to be lucky.
> 
> So it looks like I'm going to try a couple more IUI's for now - there's just no way I can afford another round of IVF right away but I hate to quit trying altogether. I'll do that in Oct and Nov and then possibly re-do the lap for a round of IVF in February. But maybe I'll get lucky and one of the IUI's will do the trick :thumbup: I've decided to switch donors - maybe there's just some incompatibility there and things will work great with someone different.
> 
> Bomo and Angie, best of luck with your cycles! Sending lots of positive vibes your way.

I think the donor switch is a good move and these IUI's will work now that you have done that. I can imagine how hard picking must be. Good Luck!



Lulu 07 said:


> BOMO ~ Next week you'll be PUPO!! You'll be in the next wave of BFP's!!
> 
> azlissie ~ Good luck with your IUI and with finding a new donor!!
> 
> For all the ladies that have transfers coming up, I really suggest that you do the pineapple core and walnuts. I did that this month and that might have helped because RE originally though that my lining might not be great for implantation this month so maybe it was the pineapple that did the trick. It doesn't hurt to try.. Good luck!!
> 
> AFM ~ I was sitting there staring at the clearblue digital and couldn't help but pee on it :haha:. I thought it's going to give me not pregnant since it's early but the word PREGNANT came up. It made it so much more real!! :happydance:

:wohoo: I love those words too! Congrats!


Huge thoughts going out to the beta ladies today I hope you both get high numbers. Good luck mo and two!


----------



## almosthere

GL today Mo and Two!!!


----------



## almosthere

thanks for asking momo i am feeling totally not pregnant so I guess I can't complain! lol hope you are doing well also!!!


----------



## hiccups

Good morning ladies and good luck to the ladies who have betas today


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Lulu 07 said:


> BOMO ~ Next week you'll be PUPO!! You'll be in the next wave of BFP's!!
> 
> azlissie ~ Good luck with your IUI and with finding a new donor!!
> 
> For all the ladies that have transfers coming up, I really suggest that you do the pineapple core and walnuts. I did that this month and that might have helped because RE originally though that my lining might not be great for implantation this month so maybe it was the pineapple that did the trick. It doesn't hurt to try.. Good luck!!
> 
> AFM ~ I was sitting there staring at the clearblue digital and couldn't help but pee on it :haha:. I thought it's going to give me not pregnant since it's early but the word PREGNANT came up. It made it so much more real!! :happydance:

:happydance::happydance: Yayyyy LuLu!!!!! So excited for you!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Beta was 5... Confirms what happened :( im sad. Nurse is going to try for nov cycle but prob not until jan b/c they won't do a transfer after nov 16 until jan 1..... Oh well. Is what it is. Good luck girls.


----------



## jchic

Oh Mo, I am so sorry :( Will you be making an appt with your doctor to discuss your protocol or if there is anything they can add that would give you a greater chance? Perhaps an endo biopsy?


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Mo - I'm so sorry sweetheart.


----------



## MrsC8776

MoBaby said:


> Beta was 5... Confirms what happened :( im sad. Nurse is going to try for nov cycle but prob not until jan b/c they won't do a transfer after nov 16 until jan 1..... Oh well. Is what it is. Good luck girls.

:hugs: I'm so sorry. I was really hoping there would be good news for you today. I'm sad for you. :( I hope that you are able to try again as soon as you are ready.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Oh mobaby I'm so sorry. I know how hard that can be :hugs: I wish you all the best for your FET


----------



## Dis3tnd

I'm so sorry mobaby, I can't believe they will make you wait that long for an FET as well. All my prayers are with you...


----------



## Edamame

I'm so sorry mobaby. I just wish it could be easy for you for once.


----------



## MoBaby

they shut down the lab for the holidays and the docs get a break also so thats why I would have to wait. I dont understand how it exactly works for the FET but something about having a cycle then starting some meds (i think estrace) then when I have another period start progesterone and be on it for 20 days or so... so depending on when AF comes and if I want to do natural or medicated cycle depends on if I can go November or not. Oct 18th is my followup but I told the nurse i wanted to start meds if possible before my follow-up... if it cant work out then fine. but i hope so.


----------



## Phantom710

So Sorry Mo :(


afm:
:bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm doing an FRER tomorrow morning for a pic to send to the parents. They don't know yet So excited!!!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Mo - I am so sorry. 

Phantom - YAY!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Congrats Phantom!


----------



## jchic

Congrats Phantom!!!! awesome news!


----------



## MrsC8776

MoBaby said:


> they shut down the lab for the holidays and the docs get a break also so thats why I would have to wait. I dont understand how it exactly works for the FET but something about having a cycle then starting some meds (i think estrace) then when I have another period start progesterone and be on it for 20 days or so... so depending on when AF comes and if I want to do natural or medicated cycle depends on if I can go November or not. Oct 18th is my followup but I told the nurse i wanted to start meds if possible before my follow-up... if it cant work out then fine. but i hope so.

I have heard of some people doing unmedicated FET. Is that not something your clinic does? I really hope you can get started as soon as possible. Fx you can start meds before the follow up.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Mo I'm so sorry it hasn't worked :( Keep your chin up. 

Phantom - lovely news

Xx


----------



## GettingBroody

Mo - I am absolutely gutted for you :hugs: Life is so unfair sometimes...

Phantom - great news!!! You must be bursting to tell the parents!! Let us know how they react!


----------



## MrsC8776

Bubu~ I hope ER went well today! 

Never~ Fx for good news at your scan and that the meds go well tonight.


----------



## jchic

Bubu - fingers crossed for you! Cant wait for your update!!


----------



## never2late70

Mo: I am so sorry :cry:

Phantom: Congratulations :hugs:

As for me: Had my scan and not feeling too terribly optimisitic. He saw 1 follicle on the left and "maybe" 5 on the right. He actually told me that if my estrogen was not below 50 this morning that I will not be stimming.:nope:
I should have those results in about an hour. I am crushed. I just don't get the whole birth control protocol. It seems to over suppress me everytime. My first scans 6 months ago before any medications of any kind I had 8-10 follicles on each side. I don't get it. :shrug:
Please, oh please let my labs come in under 50..I don't know how much more I can take :growlmad: 

Be back in an hour with hopfully good news :thumbup: 

~Angie


----------



## GettingBroody

Keeping my fx'd for you....:hugs:


----------



## Lindsay18

Mo- I am so so sorry!!!

Phantom- that is fantastic!

Ang- I really hope the news comes back in your favor!!

AFM- I have the day off today so am spending it with my mom and putting together a gift basket for my nurse who has been absolutely fantastic!! Tomorrow is my last ultrasound at my clinic. I am so sad to leave!!!


----------



## jchic

Ugh, Angi, I am sorry. Hoping that your estrogen comes in under 50 so you can start to stim. Anyway that they can readdress your protocol? Seems the bcp isnt right for you. I have heard that it oversupresses a bunch of women as well. Perhaps they can move you to an estrogen priming protocol? That seems to have great success.


----------



## MrsC8776

never2late70 said:


> Mo: I am so sorry :cry:
> 
> Phantom: Congratulations :hugs:
> 
> As for me: Had my scan and not feeling too terribly optimisitic. He saw 1 follicle on the left and "maybe" 5 on the right. He actually told me that if my estrogen was not below 50 this morning that I will not be stimming.:nope:
> I should have those results in about an hour. I am crushed. I just don't get the whole birth control protocol. It seems to over suppress me everytime. My first scans 6 months ago before any medications of any kind I had 8-10 follicles on each side. I don't get it. :shrug:
> Please, oh please let my labs come in under 50..I don't know how much more I can take :growlmad:
> 
> Be back in an hour with hopfully good news :thumbup:
> 
> ~Angie

Fx for good news! Did you ask about the BC and if thats whats making things different? 



Lindsay18 said:


> Mo- I am so so sorry!!!
> 
> Phantom- that is fantastic!
> 
> Ang- I really hope the news comes back in your favor!!
> 
> AFM- I have the day off today so am spending it with my mom and putting together a gift basket for my nurse who has been absolutely fantastic!! Tomorrow is my last ultrasound at my clinic. I am so sad to leave!!!

Yay for a scan tomorrow! It is so sad to leave the clinic but it just means you are doing great and progressing. Great idea about the basket!


----------



## Phantom710

GettingBroody said:


> Mo - I am absolutely gutted for you :hugs: Life is so unfair sometimes...
> 
> Phantom - great news!!! You must be bursting to tell the parents!! Let us know how they react!

I am!!!!!!! I want to call them NOW, but I want to have a really clear pic of a line to send them :) Hoping tomorrow is the day!


----------



## jchic

Pregnant ladies - so I sneezed this AM really hard and now my left ovary (or by it) is killing me! Has this happened to any of you?


----------



## Stinas

Mo - I'm sorry!!! Maybe this time off will do some good? Try not to think off ttc....easier said than done I know but I feel like it has helped me cope with all this years ttc drama. Lots of hugs to you!! Xoxo

I am on my phone so ill do more personals later. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## hiccups

Mo so sorry :hug:


----------



## hiccups

Phantom congrats! can't wait to hear about the parents reaction


----------



## drsquid

Jchic- round ligament pain. I did that to myself when I laughed or sneezed lying on my back. Omg pain. Had it pretty bad last 3 days too. Waking up with pelvic pain mostly on the right. It sucks 

Mo- I'm so sorry

Phantom- yay congrats


----------



## jchic

drsquid said:


> Jchic- round ligament pain. I did that to myself when I laughed or sneezed lying on my back. Omg pain. Had it pretty bad last 3 days too. Waking up with pelvic pain mostly on the right. It sucks
> 
> Mo- I'm so sorry
> 
> Phantom- yay congrats

Thank you! Wasnt sure what the heck it was! Its still there, not like debilitating, just annoying now!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Mo. . . I'm SO sorry! 

Phantom. . . Congrats!!

Lindsay. . . enjoy your day off!

Angie. . . fingers crossed for you!

Bubu. . . How'd it go today?


----------



## TwoRdue

MoBaby said:


> they shut down the lab for the holidays and the docs get a break also so thats why I would have to wait. I dont understand how it exactly works for the FET but something about having a cycle then starting some meds (i think estrace) then when I have another period start progesterone and be on it for 20 days or so... so depending on when AF comes and if I want to do natural or medicated cycle depends on if I can go November or not. Oct 18th is my followup but I told the nurse i wanted to start meds if possible before my follow-up... if it cant work out then fine. but i hope so.

so sorry mo, I wish you all the luck in the future..... Do they not let you go straight back into it with your next cycle? as we do here.
I am surprised that they close for so long, here they calculate the dats and as long as its not to close to the stats you are good to go. I hope you dont have to wait to long and you get you little bean


----------



## wantbabysoon

Hi Ladies,
Had a question... I have not experienced any morning sickness yet... no vomiting in particular.. But when I get hungry I have this weird pull in my stomach and if I don't eat then nausea hits.. Have any of you experienced this?


----------



## TwoRdue

I have heard of some people doing unmedicated FET. Is that not something your clinic does? I really hope you can get started as soon as possible. Fx you can start meds before the follow up.[/QUOTE]

Its strange how different countrys do the IVF process differently. Im in NZ and was the first country to do ivf 31 years ago. Totally amazing.
I had no meds for my third embryo transfer and it was the first out of all to take but due to such a late miscarriage I am on pessaries this time and prob have to stay on the permanently. Sorry for jumping in on the convo just find it fascinating the different protocols


----------



## never2late70

My Estrogen was 29!!! :happydance:

Wahoo I am cleared to start my stims tonight. He said there is plenty of time for more follicles to develope and for the ones already there to grow. :thumbup:

I'm really happy, and pray that I make it past my second scan this time.

Thank you for the support. Thak you. Thank you :hugs:


----------



## jchic

GREAT news Angie!!!! Everything crossed for you! Here we go!


----------



## jchic

wantbabysoon said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Had a question... I have not experienced any morning sickness yet... no vomiting in particular.. But when I get hungry I have this weird pull in my stomach and if I don't eat then nausea hits.. Have any of you experienced this?

I get a bit nauseous when I dont eat too. Its totally normal!


----------



## never2late70

Thank you!

I am cautiously optimistic, because last cycle I only had three follicles that never grew and my baseline estrogen was 101, so much better this time.


----------



## oneof14

Great news Angie!!!


----------



## never2late70

oneof14 said:


> Great news Angie!!!

Awe..Thanks! How the heck are you? What are you up to?


----------



## Phantom710

Great news! Yay Stimms!


----------



## oneof14

never2late70 said:


> oneof14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great news Angie!!!
> 
> Awe..Thanks! How the heck are you? What are you up to?Click to expand...

Im going good, thank you! Just working out, eating healthy and trying my hardest to remain postive that my next IVF will work. I'm taking CoQ10, DHEA, my DH is on an array of vitamins too. Although my Dr. had my DH do a SCSA SA (which concentrates on DNA is his seman) and that came back excellent, we also did a karyotype blood test to see if any of our chromosones were off (that came back good too) when I start AF next week, I beleive I start lupron then (no BCP this time, the Dr. said they did really do much suppressing for me) and he is going to do a uterine biopsy. I am praying all these changes will help us to get a BFP. 

I beleive this cycle will be better for you than last cycle. My first IVF cycle was converted to an IUI as well. My 2nd although not successful I responded better to the meds. As hard as it may be, I'm seriously going to tell myself every day that my next IVF will work, I will be pregnant in November, I will deliver a healthy baby (or babies) in August 2013!!!


----------



## jchic

One - I am rooting for you SO hard!!!! I am certain all these changes will bring you an awesome BFP and a healthy, wonderful baby in August! Its so close when you think about it!!!!!!! Cant wait to follow you and cheer you on!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Yay Angie!


----------



## oneof14

Thanks Jess!! How are you feeling? How is your little bean doing??


----------



## Christie2011

never2late70 said:


> My Estrogen was 29!!! :happydance:
> 
> Wahoo I am cleared to start my stims tonight. He said there is plenty of time for more follicles to develope and for the ones already there to grow. :thumbup:
> 
> I'm really happy, and pray that I make it past my second scan this time.
> 
> Thank you for the support. Thak you. Thank you :hugs:


There is lots of time for follies to grow. I think I started with 6 or 7 and ended up with 40! So don't stress on the number you have now. Congrats!


----------



## GettingBroody

Never - that's fantastic news!! Grow follies grow!!

OneOf - sounds like your FS is taking good care of you! Fx'd this cycle works out for you - loving the positivity! :D


----------



## oneof14

Thanks Getting! Congrats, how are you feeling?


----------



## GettingBroody

I'm doing great thanks! Sore stomach muscles in the evening but they're worth it!


----------



## bubumaci

Hello Ladies,
Thank you for thinking of me today! :)

First of all : Mo ... :hugs: so sorry Lady! I always thought that 5 is borderline and that 5 and above could be considered pg ... :hugs:
It always feels really schizophrenic, telling one person : sorry and hugs and in the next line, congratulating those who got their :bfp: ... So here goes the schizo round : congratulations dear Ladies! :hugs:

AFM ... I have serious bruising on my right hand from the drip! After they removed it, the pressed on it, put plaster on ... and I was about to get up and go, to get dressed, when I saw that I had blood all over my left hand (thought it was from down below *lol*) and I had a huge swelling where the drip had been ... so more pressure, new plaster and it is still kind of swollen and bruised...

But I am sure that is not what you were waiting to hear :D

News is - not as many retrieved as in June - 11 this time. Tomorrow I will hear how many were ripe and how many were fertilised. The :spermy: from DH were all non-mobile, so they were going to get a second lot from him (or thaw one of the frozen straws), but then by giving them a bit of a jump start, they started swimming :D - so ... tomorrow we shall know more.

Finally - I am terribly swollen and sore. Just like last time, towards the evening, I bloat up like anything and look like I am 5 months pregnant! Moving hurts, so I am looking forward to getting my hot water bottle when I go to bed (which is where I am off to now)... was at the clinic this morning at 7:30...

:hugs: to you all :) and good night :)


----------



## GettingBroody

11 is a great number Bubu! Your poor hand sounds sore! Rest well for the day :hugs: Sending lots of fertilisation dust!! :dust: Looking forward to tomorrows update!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

bubumaci said:


> Hello Ladies,
> Thank you for thinking of me today! :)
> 
> First of all : Mo ... :hugs: so sorry Lady! I always thought that 5 is borderline and that 5 and above could be considered pg ... :hugs:
> It always feels really schizophrenic, telling one person : sorry and hugs and in the next line, congratulating those who got their :bfp: ... So here goes the schizo round : congratulations dear Ladies! :hugs:
> 
> AFM ... I have serious bruising on my right hand from the drip! After they removed it, the pressed on it, put plaster on ... and I was about to get up and go, to get dressed, when I saw that I had blood all over my left hand (thought it was from down below *lol*) and I had a huge swelling where the drip had been ... so more pressure, new plaster and it is still kind of swollen and bruised...
> 
> But I am sure that is not what you were waiting to hear :D
> 
> News is - not as many retrieved as in June - 11 this time. Tomorrow I will hear how many were ripe and how many were fertilised. The :spermy: from DH were all non-mobile, so they were going to get a second lot from him (or thaw one of the frozen straws), but then by giving them a bit of a jump start, they started swimming :D - so ... tomorrow we shall know more.
> 
> Finally - I am terribly swollen and sore. Just like last time, towards the evening, I bloat up like anything and look like I am 5 months pregnant! Moving hurts, so I am looking forward to getting my hot water bottle when I go to bed (which is where I am off to now)... was at the clinic this morning at 7:30...
> 
> :hugs: to you all :) and good night :)



BUBU....11 is a great number!!! Sorry about the hand....rest up :hugs:


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Bubumaci - congrats on a successful retreival :)


----------



## hiccups

Hi Bubu 11 is great, rest up


----------



## hiccups

Angie glad things are going ok
One nice to see you again


----------



## Jenn76

MoBaby said:


> Beta was 5... Confirms what happened :( im sad. Nurse is going to try for nov cycle but prob not until jan b/c they won't do a transfer after nov 16 until jan 1..... Oh well. Is what it is. Good luck girls.

Sorry Mobaby :cry:



Phantom710 said:


> So Sorry Mo :(
> 
> 
> afm:
> :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm doing an FRER tomorrow morning for a pic to send to the parents. They don't know yet So excited!!!!

Congrats! So happy for you and the parents!



Lindsay18 said:


> Mo- I am so so sorry!!!
> 
> Phantom- that is fantastic!
> 
> Ang- I really hope the news comes back in your favor!!
> 
> AFM- I have the day off today so am spending it with my mom and putting together a gift basket for my nurse who has been absolutely fantastic!! Tomorrow is my last ultrasound at my clinic. I am so sad to leave!!!

Good luck tomorrow! It sucks leaving I'm still waiting to hear from my new OBGYN no clue how long it will take for them to call me. Argh! I wish I could go back to my clinic. 



jchic said:


> Pregnant ladies - so I sneezed this AM really hard and now my left ovary (or by it) is killing me! Has this happened to any of you?

Happens to me if I roll quickly or jump up. 



wantbabysoon said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Had a question... I have not experienced any morning sickness yet... no vomiting in particular.. But when I get hungry I have this weird pull in my stomach and if I don't eat then nausea hits.. Have any of you experienced this?

I always feel nauseous when I'm hungry. I haven't vomited either. 



never2late70 said:


> My Estrogen was 29!!! :happydance:
> 
> Wahoo I am cleared to start my stims tonight. He said there is plenty of time for more follicles to develope and for the ones already there to grow. :thumbup:
> 
> I'm really happy, and pray that I make it past my second scan this time.
> 
> Thank you for the support. Thak you. Thank you :hugs:

:happydance: so glad this worked out for you! Happy jabbing! 



oneof14 said:


> never2late70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oneof14 said:
> 
> 
> Great news Angie!!!
> 
> Awe..Thanks! How the heck are you? What are you up to?Click to expand...
> 
> Im going good, thank you! Just working out, eating healthy and trying my hardest to remain postive that my next IVF will work. I'm taking CoQ10, DHEA, my DH is on an array of vitamins too. Although my Dr. had my DH do a SCSA SA (which concentrates on DNA is his seman) and that came back excellent, we also did a karyotype blood test to see if any of our chromosones were off (that came back good too) when I start AF next week, I beleive I start lupron then (no BCP this time, the Dr. said they did really do much suppressing for me) and he is going to do a uterine biopsy. I am praying all these changes will help us to get a BFP.
> 
> I beleive this cycle will be better for you than last cycle. My first IVF cycle was converted to an IUI as well. My 2nd although not successful I responded better to the meds. As hard as it may be, I'm seriously going to tell myself every day that my next IVF will work, I will be pregnant in November, I will deliver a healthy baby (or babies) in August 2013!!!Click to expand...

Yeah one, so glad that you are on your way again. It certainly sounds like your RE is all over getting you to your BFP. Can't wait to hear how it turns out. Nice to have you back.



bubumaci said:


> Hello Ladies,
> Thank you for thinking of me today! :)
> 
> First of all : Mo ... :hugs: so sorry Lady! I always thought that 5 is borderline and that 5 and above could be considered pg ... :hugs:
> It always feels really schizophrenic, telling one person : sorry and hugs and in the next line, congratulating those who got their :bfp: ... So here goes the schizo round : congratulations dear Ladies! :hugs:
> 
> AFM ... I have serious bruising on my right hand from the drip! After they removed it, the pressed on it, put plaster on ... and I was about to get up and go, to get dressed, when I saw that I had blood all over my left hand (thought it was from down below *lol*) and I had a huge swelling where the drip had been ... so more pressure, new plaster and it is still kind of swollen and bruised...
> 
> But I am sure that is not what you were waiting to hear :D
> 
> News is - not as many retrieved as in June - 11 this time. Tomorrow I will hear how many were ripe and how many were fertilised. The :spermy: from DH were all non-mobile, so they were going to get a second lot from him (or thaw one of the frozen straws), but then by giving them a bit of a jump start, they started swimming :D - so ... tomorrow we shall know more.
> 
> Finally - I am terribly swollen and sore. Just like last time, towards the evening, I bloat up like anything and look like I am 5 months pregnant! Moving hurts, so I am looking forward to getting my hot water bottle when I go to bed (which is where I am off to now)... was at the clinic this morning at 7:30...
> 
> :hugs: to you all :) and good night :)

11 is great! Can't wait to hear your update tomorrow. Rest up, hope you feel better soon. :hugs:


----------



## jchic

Bubu- thats great news. I cant wait to hear your update girl!

Jenn- how are you feeling? That area is still giving me a weird feeling. Like a constant pulling. Hoping it goes away soon!!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Ang- that's awesome!!! Yay!!!

Bubu- so glad to hear from you! Congratulations on a successful retrieval!!!


----------



## almosthere

congrats phantom and bubu!!

I also have sore abs like I did a million pushups and pulled my stomache muscles!!


----------



## almosthere

jchic said:


> Pregnant ladies - so I sneezed this AM really hard and now my left ovary (or by it) is killing me! Has this happened to any of you?

OMGSH I sneezed really hard driving to work this am and got a sharp pain in my right ovary/low uterus area it hurt so bad and worries me!! I wonder what it was all about


----------



## almosthere

MO....BEAR HUG....FX next cycle is it for you!!


----------



## never2late70

Wahoo Bubu!! :happydance: I can only pray for that many!!

Get some rest :hugs:


----------



## MrsC8776

wantbabysoon said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Had a question... I have not experienced any morning sickness yet... no vomiting in particular.. But when I get hungry I have this weird pull in my stomach and if I don't eat then nausea hits.. Have any of you experienced this?

I didn't actually get sick either but if I didn't eat I felt like crap. I had a lot of nausea also. I think you are ok! :thumbup:



never2late70 said:


> My Estrogen was 29!!! :happydance:
> 
> Wahoo I am cleared to start my stims tonight. He said there is plenty of time for more follicles to develope and for the ones already there to grow. :thumbup:
> 
> I'm really happy, and pray that I make it past my second scan this time.
> 
> Thank you for the support. Thak you. Thank you :hugs:

:happydance: Great news! 



oneof14 said:


> never2late70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oneof14 said:
> 
> 
> Great news Angie!!!
> 
> Awe..Thanks! How the heck are you? What are you up to?Click to expand...
> 
> Im going good, thank you! Just working out, eating healthy and trying my hardest to remain postive that my next IVF will work. I'm taking CoQ10, DHEA, my DH is on an array of vitamins too. Although my Dr. had my DH do a SCSA SA (which concentrates on DNA is his seman) and that came back excellent, we also did a karyotype blood test to see if any of our chromosones were off (that came back good too) when I start AF next week, I beleive I start lupron then (no BCP this time, the Dr. said they did really do much suppressing for me) and he is going to do a uterine biopsy. I am praying all these changes will help us to get a BFP.
> 
> I beleive this cycle will be better for you than last cycle. My first IVF cycle was converted to an IUI as well. My 2nd although not successful I responded better to the meds. As hard as it may be, I'm seriously going to tell myself every day that my next IVF will work, I will be pregnant in November, I will deliver a healthy baby (or babies) in August 2013!!!Click to expand...

Yay for getting started soon! 



bubumaci said:


> Hello Ladies,
> Thank you for thinking of me today! :)
> 
> First of all : Mo ... :hugs: so sorry Lady! I always thought that 5 is borderline and that 5 and above could be considered pg ... :hugs:
> It always feels really schizophrenic, telling one person : sorry and hugs and in the next line, congratulating those who got their :bfp: ... So here goes the schizo round : congratulations dear Ladies! :hugs:
> 
> AFM ... I have serious bruising on my right hand from the drip! After they removed it, the pressed on it, put plaster on ... and I was about to get up and go, to get dressed, when I saw that I had blood all over my left hand (thought it was from down below *lol*) and I had a huge swelling where the drip had been ... so more pressure, new plaster and it is still kind of swollen and bruised...
> 
> But I am sure that is not what you were waiting to hear :D
> 
> News is - not as many retrieved as in June - 11 this time. Tomorrow I will hear how many were ripe and how many were fertilised. The :spermy: from DH were all non-mobile, so they were going to get a second lot from him (or thaw one of the frozen straws), but then by giving them a bit of a jump start, they started swimming :D - so ... tomorrow we shall know more.
> 
> Finally - I am terribly swollen and sore. Just like last time, towards the evening, I bloat up like anything and look like I am 5 months pregnant! Moving hurts, so I am looking forward to getting my hot water bottle when I go to bed (which is where I am off to now)... was at the clinic this morning at 7:30...
> 
> :hugs: to you all :) and good night :)

I feel the same way as you about replying to posts like that. It is hard. 

So glad things went well with the ER. :happydance: Scary about the blood. I'm glad you are ok though. Hopefully your hand won't be bruised long. I had one bubble up one time after an IV was removed. Reason it bubbled up was because the oh so wonderful nurse (not) twisted the IV and ripped it out by pulling up rather than straight up. It healed but it was painful for a while. Anyways, get some rest and I look forward to your report tomorrow!


----------



## Jenn76

jchic said:


> Bubu- thats great news. I cant wait to hear your update girl!
> 
> Jenn- how are you feeling? That area is still giving me a weird feeling. Like a constant pulling. Hoping it goes away soon!!!!

Today I was hungry every hour, but still nauseous all day. I'm really having a hard time sleeping so I'm exhausted all day. Really hoping that in two weeks I feel normal again. All worth it of course :) Any ms for you? How are you doing?


----------



## wantbabysoon

Good luck with your scan tomorrow Lindsay!


----------



## Stinas

Lulu - Super exciting!!!

Mo - :hugs::hugs:

Phantom - YAYYYY CONGRATS!!!!

Lindsay - awww thats super nice! I would do the same if my nurse was as nice as yours! I cant believe its already time for you to be released to your ob. Time flew(on my end at least lol) Yay for scan!! Totally text me a pic!!! Love seeing those scans! 

Never - :happydance:

One - I hope this is it for you!!!

bubumaci - 11 yay!!!!!! Glad dh's swimmers woke up at a perfect time lol Cant wait to hear the results tom!! Hope your hand feels better soon! They put the drip in my hand too because my arms had no more veins....now that hurt!


What exactly is an unmedicated FET??? I will be taking estrogen pills before the FET, then PIO and the regular antibiotics taken after fresh cycle. Whats that considered?


----------



## TwoRdue

Well got my hcg levels back and they are 350 for been four weeks today. The nurse said they are on the high side and could indercate that the embryo split like my last pregnancy + excited but freaked out all the same


----------



## Stinas

TwoRdue - Yayyy!!! Exciting!!!!!


----------



## almosthere

yes, GL with your scan tomorrow lindsay, so sad though that it is your last one with such a great FS team!

two2due-oo possible twins how exciting!!!


----------



## drsquid

two- yay

afm- last few days ive had pelvic pain for several days but mostly in the am, today it lasted all day. im pretty sure it is round ligament. got my full ob scan today in additional to the amnio, all looks good. (well they both have echogenic foci but that is apparently no biggie). anyway i can officially say/.. amnio both doesnt hurt at all and hurts like a bitch. A was not painful at all, B hurt like a bitch. i think cause it was so high up on my abdomen.


----------



## GettingBroody

Lindsay - good luck today! Can't wait to see the photo!

Two - fantastic result! I know exactly what you mean - I would LOVE twins but the thought of it also really scares me!

DrS - delighted all is well with the babies! Sorry you found baby Bs amnio painful...:hugs:


----------



## Pink gerbera

Bubu - Yey for 11 eggs :)

One - loving your positive attitude. Fingers crossed this is your turn!

Lindsay - cant wait to hear about scan!

Jhic and almost - I've had the pain, it was often when I rolled over in bed too quick! 

Girls talking ms, I'm the same, no vomiting but really don't feel well if I don't eat. I feel nauseous and dizzy if I'm hungry 

Girls with twins - when did you start to show? I'm nearly 9 weeks now and I feel like my belly is getting bigger and I can't breathe it back in :)

Pink xxx


----------



## bubumaci

Two - how exciting :)

Dr ... glad to hear all is well and I am so sorry that Baby B's amnio was so painful!

Just another two hours or so and I get the results :dance: I so hope they are good! [-o&lt;


----------



## Jenn76

TwoRdue said:


> Well got my hcg levels back and they are 350 for been four weeks today. The nurse said they are on the high side and could indercate that the embryo split like my last pregnancy + excited but freaked out all the same

:happydance: so exciting! Possibly another set of identical twins. When will you know? Congrats!



drsquid said:


> two- yay
> 
> afm- last few days ive had pelvic pain for several days but mostly in the am, today it lasted all day. im pretty sure it is round ligament. got my full ob scan today in additional to the amnio, all looks good. (well they both have echogenic foci but that is apparently no biggie). anyway i can officially say/.. amnio both doesnt hurt at all and hurts like a bitch. A was not painful at all, B hurt like a bitch. i think cause it was so high up on my abdomen.

Glad to hear it went well, sorry it wasn't painless. 



Pink gerbera said:


> Bubu - Yey for 11 eggs :)
> 
> One - loving your positive attitude. Fingers crossed this is your turn!
> 
> Lindsay - cant wait to hear about scan!
> 
> Jhic and almost - I've had the pain, it was often when I rolled over in bed too quick!
> 
> Girls talking ms, I'm the same, no vomiting but really don't feel well if I don't eat. I feel nauseous and dizzy if I'm hungry
> 
> Girls with twins - when did you start to show? I'm nearly 9 weeks now and I feel like my belly is getting bigger and I can't breathe it back in :)
> 
> Pink xxx

I went up a size in pants at nine weeks, I can tell my lower area is pudging out more but I don't think it looks like a bump. The people that know tell me they can tell and I did have one girl tell me I looked pregnant but I was really boated from the IVF. That plus I have a extra padding in that area anyway so I'm sure if my stomach was flat to begin with it would be more obvious.


----------



## bubumaci

Hello, it's me again...
So we received our fertility report.
Of the 11, 10 were mature ... and 7 fertilised. So they have frozen 2 and we will see how the other 5 progress. Transfer will be on Monday sometime :)


----------



## TwoRdue

Jen - I have second lot of blood's done on Monday and I will have a scan in three week. Can't wait.

Bubu - that is great that seven fertilized, I hope they progress well!!


----------



## almosthere

congrats bubu! 7 is GREAT! Interesting how they froze 2 so soon-my were frozen the day of my ET!


----------



## almosthere

and sorry for the RLpains DRsquid!! 

afm awaiting my 2nd beta results, will update my siggy tonight after work!


----------



## bubumaci

Almost - they do that at our clinic, since there are legal grounds concerning the freezing of anything later. They do do it (if after transfer there is an extra blast, then it can be frozen), but is considered to be the exception and our clinic is walking on very thin ice. They just count on the fact that since the women want to get pregnant, that they will do anything and no one will report it.

I know that 7 is still great, but I am still a little ... well, unsure. Last time we had 11 fertilised, out of which we transferred a total of 7 (two first time in fresh round, two second time in FET round and 3 third time in FET round) ... and nothing worked.
Now, we have two :cold: and of the five that they are developing 'till transfer on Monday, we will be transferring 2. Based on history (and the fact that they just don't seem to develop well), I am not counting on any blasts being left to freeze ... so ... out of the 7 we will only transfer a max of 4 (provided, if it doesn't work first time, the other two survive the freeze and thaw) and I just worry that our chances are not so good. But perhaps... perhaps it is our time and it will work. I mean, the "jump-starting" of the :spermy: worked yesterday, even though they weren't moving ...

Other question - I really want to put more info in my signature, but I get the error that there are too many lines... so I wanted to put it all in a spoiler, but I got the same error message ... how does that work??


----------



## jchic

Bubu - 7 is great! I am excited for you and praying that Monday brings great results for you!!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Hi ladies!!! Scan went really well! Baby boy is measuring a day under 9 weeks, but they said that can be due to the doctor measuring (human error/interpretation). Heartbeat was 163/pm! Unfortunately it was my last ultrasound at my clinic :(, but my nurse LOVED the basket I made her and the staff was so sweet in saying goodbye! 
Here is a picture from the u/s today - He is really starting to look like a baby :) The picture isn't as clear as it was on the screen, but here he is!!!
 



Attached Files:







Salaj_Lindsay_1.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 23


----------



## almosthere

Aw yay lindsay so cute! And a bittersweet day but now you can go to your reg. Obgyn yippee!


----------



## jchic

Yay for growing baby Linds! He totally looks like a chunky little baby, I love it!


----------



## Christie2011

Lindsay cute little boy you have there!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lovely pic Lindsay!


----------



## bubumaci

Linds, what an adorable piccy of your little bubba :) And I think that is a lovely gesture from you to give the staff a nice basket like that! :)


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Bubumaci - it sounds like you are doing well this cycle. Try not to get too wrapped up in the numbers. I only had 4 eggs fertilize this time and only had one really 'good one' and I have been testing positive so far. Who knows what will happen as I have not had my beta yet, I'm just saying that I was upset by my number of embryos at first too, but this is my best cycle yet because I have never had a good hpt bfp before, so I am hopeful. Stay strong! 
I think the signature can only have so many characters? Maybe try to condense the information that you do have down to 2 lines and then try again.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Morning All! I just wanted to say a quick hello before my kiddos get here for the day. I hope you all are doing well and that everyone has a GREAT day! I'll come back and do personals after school and acupuncture tonight. :o)


----------



## GettingBroody

Beautiful picture Lindsay!!!

Bubu - 7 is great!!! Remember its quality not quantity!!


----------



## bubumaci

Thanks MissA - I know, I know - and it only takes one, I know :) :)
Just historically, none of our embies developed very well. At the first transfer, we had two Morulas (one was starting to become a blast by the time of transfer) and the other three were even worse. The second (first FET) we thawed three, and transferred a Morula and one "many-celled" embryo (which means the third one was worse) and the last transfer (second FET) we had on blast, one Morula and one "many-celled" which was turning into a Morula at the time of transfer.

So really - we didn't even have one really nice blast on day 5 (out of 11 fertilised and this time we have 7) ... :) That's why I have been a bit concerned - even though I know that it only takes one and that many women have had viable pregnancies from a Morula or even a "many-celled" embryo.

I guess - due to the previous developments, that I don't think we end up getting such good quality. But perhaps this cycle will be different...

Thanks for the tip with the siggy. I have already deleted so many things (like Team Baby 2012 and all the information concerning the previous ICSI cycle)... and I see some people with really long signatures / really long spoilers, that I have wondered how people do it :D


----------



## Pink gerbera

Lindsay fab pic xx


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Well I hope that isn't the case this time for you. I have heard people say the the less eggs you get the better the quality, so hopefully that is what is going on this time. I'm not really sure, maybe post about the siggy in the forum help and testing area?


----------



## oneof14

Bubu, 7 is great!

Lindsay, such cute pic of your lil bean!!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Bubu 7 is great. I only had 9 eggs collected. Only 6 fertilised and I'm pregnant with twins and 3 frosties :) It is def more on quality than quantity :)

Xxx


----------



## hiccups

Lindsay cute pic


----------



## Lindsay18

Bubu - about the signature - don't separate your information by lines - meaning don't hit the enter key. Just use spaces and put all of the information together, spacing it until it looks the way you want. If you hit enter, it will consider it different lines. I had that problem too :)


----------



## MrsC8776

TwoRdue said:


> Well got my hcg levels back and they are 350 for been four weeks today. The nurse said they are on the high side and could indercate that the embryo split like my last pregnancy + excited but freaked out all the same

Great beta! When is your scan? 



Pink gerbera said:


> Bubu - Yey for 11 eggs :)
> 
> One - loving your positive attitude. Fingers crossed this is your turn!
> 
> Lindsay - cant wait to hear about scan!
> 
> Jhic and almost - I've had the pain, it was often when I rolled over in bed too quick!
> 
> Girls talking ms, I'm the same, no vomiting but really don't feel well if I don't eat. I feel nauseous and dizzy if I'm hungry
> 
> Girls with twins - when did you start to show? I'm nearly 9 weeks now and I feel like my belly is getting bigger and I can't breathe it back in :)
> 
> Pink xxx

I ended up getting maternity pants around 9-10 weeks. They are so much more comfortable. Thats about the time my stomach started to change as well. Now, well its just out there lol. 



bubumaci said:


> Hello, it's me again...
> So we received our fertility report.
> Of the 11, 10 were mature ... and 7 fertilised. So they have frozen 2 and we will see how the other 5 progress. Transfer will be on Monday sometime :)

Wonderful news! Can't wait to hear about ET and then your BFP. As for the signature I think most people just have tickers, pictures and things like that. Words might be different and thats why it is so hard to fit everything. :shrug: I hope you can get it figured out. 



almosthere said:


> and sorry for the RLpains DRsquid!!
> 
> afm awaiting my 2nd beta results, will update my siggy tonight after work!

Fx for a great 2nd beta! 



Lindsay18 said:


> Hi ladies!!! Scan went really well! Baby boy is measuring a day under 9 weeks, but they said that can be due to the doctor measuring (human error/interpretation). Heartbeat was 163/pm! Unfortunately it was my last ultrasound at my clinic :(, but my nurse LOVED the basket I made her and the staff was so sweet in saying goodbye!
> Here is a picture from the u/s today - He is really starting to look like a baby :) The picture isn't as clear as it was on the screen, but here he is!!!

Beautiful picture! It is a bittersweet time leaving the RE's office. It will be good though. You can always send a picture of your little man after he is born!


----------



## drsquid

ive always hated wearing ANYTHING over my stomach. im also short waisted so having stuff at my hips is better anyway. so all my stuff still fits. so far my face etc does not appear fatter but i have no waist anymore. i swear i woke up this am and think i look pregnant but... i thought only the bump at the bottom was baby but after getting the second amnio stick 2 cm above my navel... i know that isnt bloat. i had a pretty flat stomach (ish) before so i think maybe you show sooner when there is more to get pushed out... i also had a small potbelly and that is the part that is more prominent.

as an aside.... ran into a coworker (ish) yesterday. turns out she has 9 month old twins and joined the same twin group i did.


----------



## jchic

Dr. Squid - you need to post a bump pic!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Wow so hard to keep up with the thread especially when you haven't really been following the past couple of days.

Lindsay - great picture of your little man! I'm sure leaving your RE's office was bittersweet but I think it's a great sign that you're progressing amazing! 

Bubu - quality not quantity like everyone is saying and just keep the PMA :) It will all work out! 

Everyone else who got their BFP's or had ER ... congratulations and feel better, rest up! 

AFM - I got the approval from the insurance company to move forward with the IVF ... so I'm extremely relieved that that part of it is over since last time we wanted to do IVF they didn't approve it. I'm having a little bit of a problem with the medication though ... last IVF cycle they wanted me on Gonal F ... well this time they're switching me to follistim ... I told the IVF coordinator that I do not want to use follistim because of a couple reasons ... 1. I don't want to have to learn how to use the new pen ... I've been on gonal F the whole time and am just comfortable and familiar with that one. 2. I know they're the same medication just manufactured by different companies but I have this irrational fear that I'm going to respond different to follistim. Not really sure what's going to happen at this point but I'm already stressed out a little bit getting ready to go through IVF that I just want things to stay the same as they were and not change too much! 

Sorry for the rant but I've been dealing with that all morning.


----------



## jchic

Ash - awesome you get to move forward with IVF! DO NOT worry about Follistim. The pen is a breeze, and I think you shouldnt change the protocol at all unless there is a reason too. Follistim and Gonal are basically the same thing. There will be other injections, etc added to the mix as well, so dont stress, you will see its pretty easy once you get the hang of it.


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks jchic :hugs: They did have me on gonal F before but yeah I mean I just wanted to know why they did it and they said they switched it to follistim because of the pharmacy I have to go through to get the meds ... it will all work out I just freaked out because I didn't know why they switched it. Now I know :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Ash - I agree with Jchic! The pen is SUPER easy - actually my "favorite" of injections if I HAD to pick one hahaha!!! Doesn't hurt at all and is a tiny needle and easy to use :)


----------



## notoptimistic

ash -I'm sure you would have no problem figuring out the follistim pen and you will respond!! I didn't ever try gonal but I got an amazing response from the follistim. 26 eggs!


----------



## drsquid

ash- yay for approval. personally hated the gonal pen. i prefer vials and syringes, everything else felt too fiddly and imprecise


----------



## Lulu 07

Mobaby ~ So sorry :hugs:. I really hope they'll be able to get you in for an earlier FET. You probably have better chance with a FET since your body is more relaxed without the effect of all the ivf meds. FX this next cycle is it for you.

Angie ~ Yaaay for being able to start stims!! Good luck!

Phantom ~ Yaaaay congrats!! 

Drsquid ~ Sorry about the RL pain, I hope it goes away soon. Sucks that the amnio with twin B hurt but I'm glad all is well with the babies. I'm sure the results made it worth it.

One ~ Welcome back!! I'm glad you have a positive attitude towards this next cycle. FX this is it for you!! Good Luck!

Bubu ~ 7 is great! Please don't be discouraged if they're a little behind in development, as long as the quality is still good then you have a great chance. I transferred 2 cavitating morulas on day 5 so they were a day behind and it still took. I believe once they are transferred and are in a better environment than a lab dish, they start to grow much better and faster. Make sure you eat pineapple core and walnuts, i think it made a difference for me this time. FX for you and the embies!!

Lindsay ~ That is an adorable pic!! He is definitely looking like a baby now, it's amazing. Can't wait for future pics!

Two ~ That's a great beta!! Congrats! 

Ash ~ It's great that you finally get to start IVF! FX you only need one go at it and it results in your BFP!

AFM ~ Nothing much that is new. I still have the cramping come and go and my bbs are super sore. Is it too early to get nausea? I wake up nauseous in the morning until I eat something and as soon as I get hungry I get that feeling again. I'm also eating more and DH laughs at me everytime I ask him if he's hungry again especially since his answer is always no. :haha:


----------



## TwoRdue

Wow you all are so active wile I sleep lol.

MrsC - first scan will be in three weeks, repeat blood on Monday.

Lindsey - what a great pic.

Everyone else I have a question, bubu. Said that they had already frozen two embryos, how does your clinic do it?? Mine will only freeze blastcyst as anything else is not considered any good. I had 18 eggs extracted and 12 fertilized and 5 turned to blastacyst, and 4 frozen while the other one got used. Out of all of them two took.


----------



## drsquid

twor- bubu lives in germany where there are strict laws (apparently you used to have to use ALL the embryos you made), they have to freeze them right away


----------



## TwoRdue

That is very different.

Bubu - I wish you all the best and hope you get that BFP


----------



## Jenn76

bubumaci said:


> Hello, it's me again...
> So we received our fertility report.
> Of the 11, 10 were mature ... and 7 fertilised. So they have frozen 2 and we will see how the other 5 progress. Transfer will be on Monday sometime :)

7 is great, try not to stress over the quality all cycles will be different. I only had three fertilize so it was stressful but of my three two made it to day five and both took so it can happen. FX this is your time!



TwoRdue said:


> Jen - I have second lot of blood's done on Monday and I will have a scan in three week. Can't wait.
> 
> Bubu - that is great that seven fertilized, I hope they progress well!!

So exciting, I had three weeks between my beta and scan it seemed like forever but it will come. Can't wait to hear.



Lindsay18 said:


> Hi ladies!!! Scan went really well! Baby boy is measuring a day under 9 weeks, but they said that can be due to the doctor measuring (human error/interpretation). Heartbeat was 163/pm! Unfortunately it was my last ultrasound at my clinic :(, but my nurse LOVED the basket I made her and the staff was so sweet in saying goodbye!
> Here is a picture from the u/s today - He is really starting to look like a baby :) The picture isn't as clear as it was on the screen, but here he is!!!

Lindsay your little man looks great! Congrats!



ashknowsbest said:


> Wow so hard to keep up with the thread especially when you haven't really been following the past couple of days.
> 
> Lindsay - great picture of your little man! I'm sure leaving your RE's office was bittersweet but I think it's a great sign that you're progressing amazing!
> 
> Bubu - quality not quantity like everyone is saying and just keep the PMA :) It will all work out!
> 
> Everyone else who got their BFP's or had ER ... congratulations and feel better, rest up!
> 
> AFM - I got the approval from the insurance company to move forward with the IVF ... so I'm extremely relieved that that part of it is over since last time we wanted to do IVF they didn't approve it. I'm having a little bit of a problem with the medication though ... last IVF cycle they wanted me on Gonal F ... well this time they're switching me to follistim ... I told the IVF coordinator that I do not want to use follistim because of a couple reasons ... 1. I don't want to have to learn how to use the new pen ... I've been on gonal F the whole time and am just comfortable and familiar with that one. 2. I know they're the same medication just manufactured by different companies but I have this irrational fear that I'm going to respond different to follistim. Not really sure what's going to happen at this point but I'm already stressed out a little bit getting ready to go through IVF that I just want things to stay the same as they were and not change too much!
> 
> Sorry for the rant but I've been dealing with that all morning.

Yeah for getting approval! I have no knowledge on those meds but if Lindsay and Jess were on that protocol and got thier BFP I think I'd go with it. Good Luck!



Lulu 07 said:


> AFM ~ Nothing much that is new. I still have the cramping come and go and my bbs are super sore. Is it too early to get nausea? I wake up nauseous in the morning until I eat something and as soon as I get hungry I get that feeling again. I'm also eating more and DH laughs at me everytime I ask him if he's hungry again especially since his answer is always no. :haha:

Mine never hit until 5 weeks but everyone is different. Hopefully if it starts early it will end early. When I was nauseous at first I couldn't eat, but after going on dilectin I am able to eat again and the nausea is wearing off now.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks girls! Can't wait to get started now, only 10 more days to go!


----------



## wantbabysoon

ash - Great that you can get started on IVF.. You will soon have your BFP!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Want - hopefully by early November :happydance:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Lindsay18 said:


> Hi ladies!!! Scan went really well! Baby boy is measuring a day under 9 weeks, but they said that can be due to the doctor measuring (human error/interpretation). Heartbeat was 163/pm! Unfortunately it was my last ultrasound at my clinic :(, but my nurse LOVED the basket I made her and the staff was so sweet in saying goodbye!
> Here is a picture from the u/s today - He is really starting to look like a baby :) The picture isn't as clear as it was on the screen, but here he is!!!

He is one gorgeous little man :winkwink:


----------



## Stinas

Drsquid - Glad to hear everything went well!!

bubumaci - Thats a great number!!!! :happydance:

Lindsay - awwww yay!!!! Super cute! Glad your nurse liked her basket! Yay for graduating to the OB!! Does that mean no more of those suppositories? That must be a huge relief!

Drsquid - Thats nice that you will know someone in the twin group! I agree with Jess on the bump pic!

Ash - :happydance:


----------



## Lulu 07

Jenn ~ I'm glad your nausea is starting to go away. It must be such a relief to be able to eat again.


----------



## Lindsay18

Stinas - Thanks!!! Yep - tomorrow is my LAST day on the suppositories and then bloodwork Monday for the study and they will also test my levels to make sure I can stay off of the suppositories. I am so excited hahaha!!


----------



## MrsC8776

ashknowsbest said:


> Wow so hard to keep up with the thread especially when you haven't really been following the past couple of days.
> 
> Lindsay - great picture of your little man! I'm sure leaving your RE's office was bittersweet but I think it's a great sign that you're progressing amazing!
> 
> Bubu - quality not quantity like everyone is saying and just keep the PMA :) It will all work out!
> 
> Everyone else who got their BFP's or had ER ... congratulations and feel better, rest up!
> 
> AFM - I got the approval from the insurance company to move forward with the IVF ... so I'm extremely relieved that that part of it is over since last time we wanted to do IVF they didn't approve it. I'm having a little bit of a problem with the medication though ... last IVF cycle they wanted me on Gonal F ... well this time they're switching me to follistim ... I told the IVF coordinator that I do not want to use follistim because of a couple reasons ... 1. I don't want to have to learn how to use the new pen ... I've been on gonal F the whole time and am just comfortable and familiar with that one. 2. I know they're the same medication just manufactured by different companies but I have this irrational fear that I'm going to respond different to follistim. Not really sure what's going to happen at this point but I'm already stressed out a little bit getting ready to go through IVF that I just want things to stay the same as they were and not change too much!
> 
> Sorry for the rant but I've been dealing with that all morning.

Yay for getting approved! I wish everyone had insurance coverage for IVF. Its probably scary switching to something different but if your clinic wants you on a certain medicine I think I would stick with it. Fx for you!!



Lulu 07 said:


> Mobaby ~ So sorry :hugs:. I really hope they'll be able to get you in for an earlier FET. You probably have better chance with a FET since your body is more relaxed without the effect of all the ivf meds. FX this next cycle is it for you.
> 
> Angie ~ Yaaay for being able to start stims!! Good luck!
> 
> Phantom ~ Yaaaay congrats!!
> 
> Drsquid ~ Sorry about the RL pain, I hope it goes away soon. Sucks that the amnio with twin B hurt but I'm glad all is well with the babies. I'm sure the results made it worth it.
> 
> One ~ Welcome back!! I'm glad you have a positive attitude towards this next cycle. FX this is it for you!! Good Luck!
> 
> Bubu ~ 7 is great! Please don't be discouraged if they're a little behind in development, as long as the quality is still good then you have a great chance. I transferred 2 cavitating morulas on day 5 so they were a day behind and it still took. I believe once they are transferred and are in a better environment than a lab dish, they start to grow much better and faster. Make sure you eat pineapple core and walnuts, i think it made a difference for me this time. FX for you and the embies!!
> 
> Lindsay ~ That is an adorable pic!! He is definitely looking like a baby now, it's amazing. Can't wait for future pics!
> 
> Two ~ That's a great beta!! Congrats!
> 
> Ash ~ It's great that you finally get to start IVF! FX you only need one go at it and it results in your BFP!
> 
> AFM ~ Nothing much that is new. I still have the cramping come and go and my bbs are super sore. Is it too early to get nausea? I wake up nauseous in the morning until I eat something and as soon as I get hungry I get that feeling again. I'm also eating more and DH laughs at me everytime I ask him if he's hungry again especially since his answer is always no. :haha:

:haha: I'm always hungry again so I know the feeling. That feeling for me started very early as well. I would say about the same time as you and slowly went away but I think its coming back. What sucks is the being hungry but not being able to find the one thing you want because you have no idea what it is lol. Not much longer until your beta!! 



TwoRdue said:


> Wow you all are so active wile I sleep lol.
> 
> MrsC - first scan will be in three weeks, repeat blood on Monday.
> 
> Lindsey - what a great pic.
> 
> Everyone else I have a question, bubu. Said that they had already frozen two embryos, how does your clinic do it?? Mine will only freeze blastcyst as anything else is not considered any good. I had 18 eggs extracted and 12 fertilized and 5 turned to blastacyst, and 4 frozen while the other one got used. Out of all of them two took.

Can't wait to see if you have one or two growing. What day transfer did you have and how many days past were you at your beta?


----------



## drsquid

today i coulndt wait for lunch. plowed through a bunch of pasta and a piece of cake... still hungry. oops.


----------



## GettingBroody

Ash - great news about your insurance!! :dance:


----------



## ashknowsbest

MrsC - yeah I'm so grateful to have the full IVF coverage ... we're blessed as far as that goes definitely! I wish more people have such great coverage because it's so expensive and it's not fair to not have a baby because you can't afford it ... not right!


----------



## TwoRdue

MrcC - I had a 5dt and got my first very positive at 9dpo and beta was at 15dpo. I would be excited with two but it also means I would be in the same boat as my last pregnancy


----------



## MoBaby

hey ladies, havent been on much yesterday/today so im several pages behind..yay bub for 7 and for some frosties already!! FX for you!
Ash its so amazing to have full ivf coverage... i have full you pay us now ivf coverage. really stinks esp when the cycle fails but I dont care how much it cost us totally worth it to me.

AFM: af arrived today. last reminder of failed cycle. but I did call the clinic and they were able to schedule me for FET! Its november 12th.... BUT one catch: I go in oct 16 for check to make sure I have ovulated.... IF I ovulate any later than that then all bets are off and I have to wait until Jan.. My cycle was 28 days, but then varied 28-35 days after d/c...last 2 were 28 or 29 days. So should be okay. So good to have something to look forward to. Bad part is I start a new job so I have to email them now and say I need a week off. Hopefully they say okay. 

lindsay: saw your u/s; love it! congrats.


----------



## TwoRdue

Ash - do you have to cover your pregnancy where you are?


----------



## TwoRdue

OK sorry ivf coverage - baby brain already


----------



## MrsC8776

TwoRdue said:


> MrcC - I had a 5dt and got my first very positive at 9dpo and beta was at 15dpo. I would be excited with two but it also means I would be in the same boat as my last pregnancy

Ok thank you! I like to be able to add that info to the front page so everyone can know. :thumbup:



MoBaby said:


> hey ladies, havent been on much yesterday/today so im several pages behind..yay bub for 7 and for some frosties already!! FX for you!
> Ash its so amazing to have full ivf coverage... i have full you pay us now ivf coverage. really stinks esp when the cycle fails but I dont care how much it cost us totally worth it to me.
> 
> AFM: af arrived today. last reminder of failed cycle. but I did call the clinic and they were able to schedule me for FET! Its november 12th.... BUT one catch: I go in oct 16 for check to make sure I have ovulated.... IF I ovulate any later than that then all bets are off and I have to wait until Jan.. My cycle was 28 days, but then varied 28-35 days after d/c...last 2 were 28 or 29 days. So should be okay. So good to have something to look forward to. Bad part is I start a new job so I have to email them now and say I need a week off. Hopefully they say okay.
> 
> lindsay: saw your u/s; love it! congrats.

I'm so glad there is a shot you can do FET before they close! Sorry about AF though. :hugs: Fx you ovulate on time so that you can move forward. The new job should understand. Maybe just tell them there is a medical necessity that needs to be taken care of. Thats not a lie. I hope this works out for you!


----------



## TwoRdue

Mobaby - good luck with your next fet. Is it a manufactured cycle? As I noticed you have a date already, I norm don't know till five days before I am to go in.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Tworude - what's the question ? I'm not quite understanding, sorry!! I have full IVF coverage, I have a $25 co-pay and then all of the pregnancy and hospital costs are covered...I hope I covered everything you asked!


----------



## almosthere

GL ash great news aobut full converage-wow! Mine is 85 percent for IVF....

Well ladies second beta is in...check the siggy out, I think it is looking good!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Almost - Maybe twins? Do you mind me asking what insurance you have?


----------



## MrsC8776

almosthere said:


> GL ash great news aobut full converage-wow! Mine is 85 percent for IVF....
> 
> Well ladies second beta is in...check the siggy out, I think it is looking good!

Great beta!!!


----------



## almosthere

not at all!! I have aetna!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh I have aetna too!! It's NJ mandate ...


----------



## Jenn76

MoBaby said:


> hey ladies, havent been on much yesterday/today so im several pages behind..yay bub for 7 and for some frosties already!! FX for you!
> Ash its so amazing to have full ivf coverage... i have full you pay us now ivf coverage. really stinks esp when the cycle fails but I dont care how much it cost us totally worth it to me.
> 
> AFM: af arrived today. last reminder of failed cycle. but I did call the clinic and they were able to schedule me for FET! Its november 12th.... BUT one catch: I go in oct 16 for check to make sure I have ovulated.... IF I ovulate any later than that then all bets are off and I have to wait until Jan.. My cycle was 28 days, but then varied 28-35 days after d/c...last 2 were 28 or 29 days. So should be okay. So good to have something to look forward to. Bad part is I start a new job so I have to email them now and say I need a week off. Hopefully they say okay.
> 
> lindsay: saw your u/s; love it! congrats.

That's great that they are able to get you in before their offices close down. FX for ovulating on time.



almosthere said:


> GL ash great news aobut full converage-wow! Mine is 85 percent for IVF....
> 
> Well ladies second beta is in...check the siggy out, I think it is looking good!

Great number! Congrats!


----------



## Lindsay18

Mo- thanks:) so happy for you that AF came and hopefully you will get in before they close down!!! Keep us updated:)

Almost- yay officially lol!!


----------



## MoBaby

Im doing medicated cycle (manufactured).... I'm better off that way I think. I have a date and I go. No if, ands or buts! Also she said timeline for a natural won't work if I want to do it now. I'm okay with that. I only take estracre and progesterone.


----------



## almosthere

Oh wow ash too funny and I wish I got 100 percent coverage hmm!! lol


----------



## drsquid

at least you get 85%. i get 0%


----------



## ashknowsbest

Almost - where do you work if you don't mind me asking? Are you under the family building mandate?


----------



## wantbabysoon

I am so jealous of you ladies who have IVF insurance coverage...


----------



## TwoRdue

For me the goverment will pay for my first two cycles as long as the first cycle is a fail other than that I pay but afterwards we dont need cover here


----------



## MrsC8776

wantbabysoon said:


> I am so jealous of you ladies who have IVF insurance coverage...

Me too! I think it should be required in every state. Yes it would make insurance prices higher but nothing costs as much as IVF. :nope:


----------



## Lindsay18

Agreed!!! I have full coverage and I couldn't imagine what some of you ladies have to go through financially on top of all of the other stressors of IVF!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lindsay do you have Aetna too?


----------



## notoptimistic

I have full coverage too - Harvard pilgrim - Massachusetts mandates coverage!


----------



## Lindsay18

Ash- I have Horizon.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi ladies....I had aetna until my husbands insurance kicked in at his new position....he has cigna which we pay 10% and have four IVF chances...no co payments...aetna at my job didnt cover much.... How is everyone doing?


----------



## MrsC8776

PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Hi ladies....I had aetna until my husbands insurance kicked in at his new position....he has cigna which we pay 10% and have four IVF chances...no co payments...aetna at my job didnt cover much.... How is everyone doing?

We have Cigna also and they don't pay a penny. They say they pay for testing and then fight you on it.


----------



## almosthere

My insurance is through DH, not my work-I am a pre-k teacher. 

And so sorry to those with no coverage :/


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

MrsC8776 said:


> PRAYIN4BABIES said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies....I had aetna until my husbands insurance kicked in at his new position....he has cigna which we pay 10% and have four IVF chances...no co payments...aetna at my job didnt cover much.... How is everyone doing?
> 
> We have Cigna also and they don't pay a penny. They say they pay for testing and then fight you on it.Click to expand...

Really???? Wow!!! Here I thought they were the best...its crazy how some insurances do not cover IVF.... it breaks my heart that couples have to struggle with companies to have a baby. it shouldnt be that way at all.


----------



## drsquid

kaiser apparently covers ivf unless you are on an individual instead of a group plan (as i am) then you are sol


----------



## Stinas

Lindsay - Once you said they were releasing you thats the first thing I thought of lol Your going to feel like those ladies on those tampon commercials riding the bikes like they dont have their periods(not that you do, but you know what I mean) lol

Mo - Sorry AF came, but yay for starting FET! 

Almost - Thats a great jump!!!!!! 

Wantababy & DrSquid - Im with you guys....I wish I had IVF coverage! 

MrsC - I agree....it should be covered!!! 

I have Horizon(group company plan) and it does not cover a penny.


----------



## GettingBroody

Mo - really happy it looks like you might get your FET done before the FS closes! Will be keeping fingers, toes and all things crossable crossed for you!! Hope af isn't being too mean and that she'll be gone soon :hugs:

Almost - great beta!! 

Everyone - There's no insurance cover for any fertility treatments in Ireland :growlmad: but the government does pay for the meds which is a huge help. We just pay the first &#8364;130 and they pay the rest....

Afm, my nose is so blocked!!! Today is my OTD so get to ring the FS and tell them I'm pregnant and schedule a scan! Makes it all seem more official!! :dance:


----------



## Jenn76

My insurance only covered a some of the meds: progesterone, estrace, antibiotics and superfact. My DH's coverage has a $5000 in a lifetime allowance for fertility meds only and they cover 90%. The procedure is zero coverage both plans. So this time around we managed to have $3500 of the $10,000 covered but next time it would cost us $8500 and then $10,000 for a third time. 

I'm in Canada and usually Canada has good medical coverage but they don't consider fertility a necessity. And I don't think any insurance companies here cover anything more then what we got with my husbands. Funny thing is that is is a small company and mine is one of the largest. I really wish they would mandate something here for coverage. 

I am surprised so many US companies have coverage. You always hear about these huge costs for medical service in the US verses here where even without insurance we are covered for most medical things. I only use my insurance for prescriptions and dental work. We also get one year off for Maternity leave which I'm happy about.


----------



## Jenn76

GettingBroody said:


> Mo - really happy it looks like you might get your FET done before the FS closes! Will be keeping fingers, toes and all things crossable crossed for you!! Hope af isn't being too mean and that she'll be gone soon :hugs:
> 
> Almost - great beta!!
> 
> Everyone - There's no insurance cover for any fertility treatments in Ireland :growlmad: but the government does pay for the meds which is a huge help. We just pay the first 130 and they pay the rest....
> 
> Afm, my nose is so blocked!!! Today is my OTD so get to ring the FS and tell them I'm pregnant and schedule a scan! Makes it all seem more official!! :dance:

Yeah that's great! I still find it weird that they make you guys take a hpt and call in to say you are pregnant. Can't wait to hear about your scan.


----------



## bubumaci

Here, the system works if both partners are under state insurance / privately insured... because insurance works under the "costs-by-cause principle" when you are privately insured.
I am privately insured, my husband is with the state insurance. My insurance covered costs until the start of the stimming, at which point they said that if I am not the one with the fertility issues, that they won't cover anything else. My husband's insurance pay 50% of his costs, which are a total of about 40 EUR :lol: If you are privately insured and you are the "cause" then they pay 100% of the treatment...
If both parties are with state insurance then you get state support, which is 50% of the treatment for three treatments.

So ... we get to pay it all... :)


----------



## Jenn76

That sucks Bubu! It's frustrating enough not having coverage but to have coverage that would cover you if it was you that caused the infertility. Infertility effects both people I think I'd be more frustrated by that then no coverage.


----------



## bubumaci

Yup Jenn - that's the long and short of it. I find it a disgrace, to be honest. And furthermore, the state is complaining that we have a negative population growth rate ... I really think that, since they want and need more children to be born, that more support should be upcoming.
I mean - the unemployed get paid out of my tax money ... and so many take advantage of the system, have child after child after child - but don't contribute anything to the system. Then, you have couples like us, who pay heaps of tax, but don't get the support when we need it in cases like this.
My husband did say, that it is probably better that the fertility issues stem from him, because if we overcome that hurdle (i.e. getting to :spermy:) that the chances are high that the rest will be successful... So I guess I prefer it being this way around than knowing that my insurance pays everything, but that our chances are lower ... IFYKWIM.
But it is true, what you are saying. The infertility affects both of us and the insurance companies' policies just make it that much tougher.

On a different note ... I wonder how our minis are doing :) :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Wow to much talk of Insurance ... not that I mind but most of them do SUCK! When I found out that I got 100% coverage I was shocked! I had to ask them like 3 times if they were absolutely sure because I really thought I wasn't going to have it. 

Oh and 9 days left to go!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Wow, I'm insanely jealous of all you ladies that have ivf coverage on your insurance. Mine covers nothing, everything is out of pocket. At this point I've lost track of everything I've spent between the iuis, ivfs, and meds. 

Ah well, can't change it why stress about it?! 

Happy Friday everyone! I'm waiting for my scan now to see how everything is going. I hope to find out when I trigger today. On the way here I saw a gorgeous rainbow. I'm hoping it will help bring good news. 

Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## bubumaci

Rainbow = rainbow baby? :)


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Done with my scan... 11 follicles ranging from 6-15 in size. I go back in Sunday for another scan and blood draw. I'm not thinking too much about the smaller ones, but hoping some of the mid sized ones will catch up to the larger ones.


----------



## Lindsay18

Yay!! BOMO- great scan!


----------



## Jenn76

bubumaci said:


> Yup Jenn - that's the long and short of it. I find it a disgrace, to be honest. And furthermore, the state is complaining that we have a negative population growth rate ... I really think that, since they want and need more children to be born, that more support should be upcoming.
> I mean - the unemployed get paid out of my tax money ... and so many take advantage of the system, have child after child after child - but don't contribute anything to the system. Then, you have couples like us, who pay heaps of tax, but don't get the support when we need it in cases like this.
> My husband did say, that it is probably better that the fertility issues stem from him, because if we overcome that hurdle (i.e. getting to :spermy:) that the chances are high that the rest will be successful... So I guess I prefer it being this way around than knowing that my insurance pays everything, but that our chances are lower ... IFYKWIM.
> But it is true, what you are saying. The infertility affects both of us and the insurance companies' policies just make it that much tougher.
> 
> On a different note ... I wonder how our minis are doing :) :)

Will you get updates or do you only hear on day 5. FX that all 5 are progressing as hoped. 



ashknowsbest said:


> Wow to much talk of Insurance ... not that I mind but most of them do SUCK! When I found out that I got 100% coverage I was shocked! I had to ask them like 3 times if they were absolutely sure because I really thought I wasn't going to have it.
> 
> Oh and 9 days left to go!

Yeah Ash that's great that you only have nine days left. :happydance:



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Done with my scan... 11 follicles ranging from 6-15 in size. I go back in Sunday for another scan and blood draw. I'm not thinking too much about the smaller ones, but hoping some of the mid sized ones will catch up to the larger ones.

Sounds like you will have a great amount of eggs. One will be your forever baby.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

I know I've said this before, but I really don't know what I would do going through all this without you all. I LOVE all your encouraging words and caring ones when things don't go as hoped. AND all the successes that help me remember good things happen. So, thank you all!!


----------



## jchic

Great update BOMO! WOOHOO!


----------



## Pink gerbera

BOMO I absolutely agree. Love this thread! Congrats on a great scan :)

Xx


----------



## GettingBroody

Great report BOMO!!

Afm, 6 week scan booked for Oct 9th! :happydance:


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Hey guys! Beta is 308 :) Bloods Tues and u/s on Weds or Thurs :)


----------



## jchic

MissA - great beta! I say there are two in there!!!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I don't know - I'm 16dpo - isn't that normal for one? Who has that chart thingmy?


----------



## MrsC8776

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Done with my scan... 11 follicles ranging from 6-15 in size. I go back in Sunday for another scan and blood draw. I'm not thinking too much about the smaller ones, but hoping some of the mid sized ones will catch up to the larger ones.

Great news! Fx for Sunday! 



GettingBroody said:


> Great report BOMO!!
> 
> Afm, 6 week scan booked for Oct 9th! :happydance:

Yay for 6 week scan! Not much longer to wait. 



MissAnnabelle said:


> Hey guys! Beta is 308 :) Bloods Tues and u/s on Weds or Thurs :)

Congrats!! Great beta! Your beta could mean one or two but there really is no telling with the numbers. So excited for you!


----------



## jchic

hmm, not sure. Maybe. Mine was 134 at 14DPO and 245 at 16DPO and I have one twinkie cooking :)


----------



## MrsC8776

My second beta at 15dpo was 550.6 and 3rd beta at 20dpo was 4202! Scans are the best way to find out! Anything is possible though.


----------



## wantbabysoon

MissA - Yay for a great beta!


----------



## drsquid

anna- betabase.info and if you click on the individual day it tells you the number of people who got what number. 

bomo= yay =) and it means a lot to me that you say the successes are helpful to you. i got a snarky email from someone i thought was a friend about how i was insensitive telling her what i was having. you have both issues i have (single and struggle with fertility). people dont get that it is not exactly our first choice to do this alone. that hearing about hubbies etc can sometimes be painful too (i waited a long time to do this alone because of a pic of an ex bf with his hands on his wifes pregnant belly and their heads touching.. i wanted that). but you know what.. not everyone's life turns out the same and you suck it up and support them. heh sorry rant over and fingers crazy crossed for you =)


----------



## never2late70

Hi Lovely's::hi:

Quick question. Do any of you remember feeling your ovaries pulsate or ping, while stimming? I am on day 3 and my ovaries seem to be having a party down there. last time I felt nothing. I don't know if I should be happy or concerned? Its not painful or anything. just a pulse once in a while on each side..lol..I pray this means more follicles are showing up and that the ones I had are growing..  its a very odd feeling :dohh:

Thank you,
~Angie


----------



## jchic

Angie, I had this happen while I was stimming off and on :) I am sure its a good thing. Lots going on down there!


----------



## Jenn76

GettingBroody said:


> Great report BOMO!!
> 
> Afm, 6 week scan booked for Oct 9th! :happydance:

Woohoo! That's not far off, I have my next scan the same day. Can't wait to hear about yours.



MissAnnabelle said:


> Hey guys! Beta is 308 :) Bloods Tues and u/s on Weds or Thurs :)

Congrats! That's great your scan is so soon, excited to hear what you are having.



drsquid said:


> anna- betabase.info and if you click on the individual day it tells you the number of people who got what number.
> 
> bomo= yay =) and it means a lot to me that you say the successes are helpful to you. i got a snarky email from someone i thought was a friend about how i was insensitive telling her what i was having. you have both issues i have (single and struggle with fertility). people dont get that it is not exactly our first choice to do this alone. that hearing about hubbies etc can sometimes be painful too (i waited a long time to do this alone because of a pic of an ex bf with his hands on his wifes pregnant belly and their heads touching.. i wanted that). but you know what.. not everyone's life turns out the same and you suck it up and support them. heh sorry rant over and fingers crazy crossed for you =)

Wow, I can't believe someone that calls theirselves a friend would send an email like that. I was single until 31 almost 32 and I had decided years before that if I was still single come 35 I would do fertility using a donor. I totally think it's great that you single ladies are doing this. Why should anyone be denied a child if they have the means to do so.


----------



## drsquid

well it was more that she isnt coping with me succeeding which is fine but... i cope with everyone else finding a mate etc which i am apparently incapable of doing. she also wrote back and told me how she has watched me alienate people etc etc. sigh whatever and goodbye. i wish i was more sensitive or cared less about what people think but i am who i am. i am a bit bull in the china shop but i mean well.


----------



## TwoRdue

BabyOnMyOwn - Yay that is great...


----------



## almosthere

great scan bomo!!


----------



## bubumaci

Annabelle - great numbers :hugs: :)
BOMO :) Hugs to you too Sweetie :)
Never - I did feel something too, it was almost like I could feel it all swelling...

Jenn - no, we don't get updates. If I get sent a transfer time for Monday (I think I get it tomorrow), then I have to assume they are doing OK. And then when I go in for the transfer, I get a shock / surprise when they show me the piccie (usually taken about 2-3 hours prior to the transfer) of my embies. I asked about getting updates at my last transfer and she said that they don't do it, but that if the transfer appointment is set, that you are "good to go" so to speak.

*grow little embies, grow* :)


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Thank you all! I got a call from my nurse. . . She said my estrogen is a little low (does anyone know what it should be?) so I will go for my scan on Sunday but she is thinking I will stim until Monday (go for another scan) and then trigger that night. I had to call and rush order more Gonal-F from a pharmacy in NJ to be delivered here tomorrow. I wish the timing didn't work out like this because I hate taking more time off (I had to take 2 mornings this week). If things go like they are thinking, I will have to take a half day on Monday then the full day on Wednesday. Ah well, I can't help what my body does. :o)

Drs. . . I'm sorry you had to put up with that. I won't lie, it's hard for me to hear about people I know getting pregnant "by accident" or practically by breathing, but in here I love seeinging everyone's signatures change to show their BFPs because it gives me hope that it will happen to me as well. I agree with you about being there while others found someone and got married and everything. Luckily my friends are being mostly supportive of what I'm doing. Those who aren't, I'm not spending much time with anymore.


----------



## drsquid

bomo= a little low may be that they think they can keep you stimming and that they arent mature yet. shame you arent in the bay area i have a spare box of gonal. my friends have all been supportive of me doing it alone. i guess i mean... i see the wedding or engagement announcements pop up and that makes me sad sometimes. at least there are theoretically clear steps to work towards getting pregnant (not that it always works) but you at least feel like you have some control and are doing something.


----------



## GettingBroody

Jenn - scan buddies!! :haha:

Bubu - I'm sending your little ones loads of growing dust! :dust: Fx'd you get that's our ET time today!

BOMO - I'm sorry your timing hasn't worked out but like you say there's not a whole lot you can do when your body has other plans! Good luck on Sunday!

DrS - sorry you're having a rough time with your "friend" :hugs: Some people are seriously lacking in empathy :growlmad: 

Have just realised there seems to be more of us who are pregnant now than ttc! This is a seriously lucky thread! Just think - if we'd all been born a few decades earlier none of us would have had this chance! Science is amazing! And I agree, when I was going through down-reg, stimming etc it was seeing all the success stories in here that kept me sane and positive! Sending buckets of baby dust to all those currently cycling/waiting to cycle - hoping to see loads more :bfp:s soon! 
:dust: :dust: :dust:​


----------



## Jenn76

Bubu: FX that they are all growing. Grow bubu's embries grow!

BOMO: My estrogen was slow to rise as well, my clinic wanted 750 per follie. Basically they said if they measure over 17.5mm and your estrogen level was at 750 x number of follies over the 17.5 then the eggs should be mature and viable. I had five so they stimmed me until my estrogen was over 3250. I only ended up with four because I think the nurse was measuring one of my dermoids. Increasing my med did the trick for me.

Dr: Before meeting my husband I had a bad dry spell where I couldn't meet anyone for years. I was convinced that I'd die as an old lonely cat lady. I was too afraid to try dating sites. I didn't get out much because I worked 12 hour days five days a week, varying shifts and days a week. I was miserable because I wanted that happy family life that all of my friends were getting. I made a huge decision to ask for a transfer back to my home which was half way across the country. When I came home I met my husband at my new work location. Had that not happened I think I would have tried a dating site. 

Moral of the story is that it is super hard to meet someone so I understand how you feel. If it's really what you want I believe you will find it. Any cute single doctors where you work? I picture all hospitals as grey's anatomy, or ER...... LOL!


----------



## almosthere

BOMO I think you are so strong and if it feels right in your heart, then it does not matter what anyone else thinks but you!!! I can't wait for you to get your BFP!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I think the girls that are doing it alone are amazing and strong! I think people have to do what works for them ... some people don't find someone and that's fine, it doesn't mean you don't have children! I support you girls 100%, I would be doing the same thing if I was in your position. 

And you never know, you may find someone later down the road, someone who accepts your children and you!!

Have you girls ever seen back up plan ... I know it's a movie but something like that could definitely happen!


----------



## almosthere

That is the movie I was thinking about!! =) While ttc and even before I was obsessed over watching every baby/pregnancy movie and show


----------



## Jenn76

I was totally thinking of that movie too. Funny how Jlo did that movie but then shunned IVF and fertility treatments when people assumed she did IVF when she had twins.


----------



## hiccups

Hi ladies sorry i haven't been on here much.Trying to keep my sanity in this 2ww. Hope everyone has a good weekend :hug:


----------



## GettingBroody

Fx'd for you Hiccups! Are you nearly at the end of the 2ww now? How're you feeling?


----------



## almosthere

soo close hiccups!!! remind us when is beta?!


----------



## Lindsay18

Hey ladies!!! Hope everyone is having an AMAZING weekend!!! Xoxo


----------



## TwoRdue

Hi ladies how is everyone?

looking forward to my second lot of beta tomorrow, just don't feel pregnant yet so this will reassure me.


----------



## Jenn76

TwoRdue said:


> Hi ladies how is everyone?
> 
> looking forward to my second lot of beta tomorrow, just don't feel pregnant yet so this will reassure me.

Good Luck tomorrow! I'm sure the number will be great and reassuring!


----------



## MrsC8776

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Thank you all! I got a call from my nurse. . . She said my estrogen is a little low (does anyone know what it should be?) so I will go for my scan on Sunday but she is thinking I will stim until Monday (go for another scan) and then trigger that night. I had to call and rush order more Gonal-F from a pharmacy in NJ to be delivered here tomorrow. I wish the timing didn't work out like this because I hate taking more time off (I had to take 2 mornings this week). If things go like they are thinking, I will have to take a half day on Monday then the full day on Wednesday. Ah well, I can't help what my body does. :o)
> 
> Drs. . . I'm sorry you had to put up with that. I won't lie, it's hard for me to hear about people I know getting pregnant "by accident" or practically by breathing, but in here I love seeinging everyone's signatures change to show their BFPs because it gives me hope that it will happen to me as well. I agree with you about being there while others found someone and got married and everything. Luckily my friends are being mostly supportive of what I'm doing. Those who aren't, I'm not spending much time with anymore.

I hope your scan goes well tomorrow! Sorry that it isn't working out like you had hoped. Try not to let it stress you out. I'm sure everything will be just fine. 



TwoRdue said:


> Hi ladies how is everyone?
> 
> looking forward to my second lot of beta tomorrow, just don't feel pregnant yet so this will reassure me.

Good luck at your beta tomorrow! 

*Phantom~* Did you tell the parents yet? I bet they were beyond excited! 

I hope everyone is doing well! Its always so quiet in here on the weekends.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi ladies!!!!

Hope everyone is having an awesome weekend!!!


----------



## almosthere

twordue-I feel the same way-I bought a pregger test to take the day before my 3rd beta so I can see the line is getting darker to be reassured that yes I am in fact pregnant lol!


----------



## TwoRdue

almosthere said:


> twordue-I feel the same way-I bought a pregger test to take the day before my 3rd beta so I can see the line is getting darker to be reassured that yes I am in fact pregnant lol!

So wanted to go and do that this morning lol, with my last pregnancy I was sick from the word go, this is a really slow progress. I am constantly poking my boobs and there a little tender but now I wander if that is from all the poking haha


----------



## bubumaci

Hello ladies,
been a bit quiet today ... my DH and I and some friends play World of Warcraft and I am levelling like crazy to get to 90, so I can equip properly for when we start the raids again in November :D

Got my transfer time for Monday : 14:15 ... so now that I have a time, I guess we have something growing nicely enough for transfer :) FX'd that they keep on growing nicely ...
*grow minis, grow* :)


----------



## MoBaby

yay for monday transfer. FX this is it for you. Noone should have to experience a BFN when going through this process. You have had your share and I think its time for those little beanies to snuggle in! Is it possible they freeze more of the 7 of they make it to blast?

I just learned that my RE now pushes FETs b/c the success rate he is seeing is higher due to estrogen and progesterone levels during IVF cycle.... Wonder why he never suggested this to me?? I was reading an article he responded to last night. I am going to ask this at my f/u conference. 

Sorry I havent been doing personals-- Im still a bit down/pissed off at the moment. :) But congrats on all your bfps over the past few days.


----------



## almosthere

2rdue my breasts are not sore at all

bubu congrats on having transfer soon! sooo exciting!


----------



## bubumaci

@ Mo - yes, if any of the other 5 they are taking to day 5 are blast (in addition to what they transfer) they would freeze :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Bubu- that's great you have an official transfer time!!! I will be waiting to hear about it!!!


----------



## drsquid

jenn- watched that in borneo (but didnt see the whole thing). i did table for 6 (a dating club) all the websites etc but... im super picky i admit it. unfortunatly male doctors often dont want to date doctors they want nurses and techs. 

two- fingesr crossed =)

bubu- yay for getting a time

mo- *hugs* the idea of only doing fet is a bit new. in addition a lot of people would resist. i know i would have for my first round. actually due to a snafu with starting progesterone my doc tried to have me do that and i said no.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

I saw the ads for that movie but never saw it. My best friend told me about it.


----------



## hiccups

I'm doing good thanks for asking. My OTD is 10\3. I don't really feel anything other than a pinch here and there. My tatas are sore but i think its from the PIO shots.


----------



## MoBaby

I would have round 1/2 but not this time... I would have done anything :) but hindsight is 20/20 and this FET is going to be it. He did offer pgd w/ 1 blast transfer but I didn't want pgd. Still don't. 

GL hiccups! Only a few more days.


----------



## MrsC8776

bubumaci said:


> Hello ladies,
> been a bit quiet today ... my DH and I and some friends play World of Warcraft and I am levelling like crazy to get to 90, so I can equip properly for when we start the raids again in November :D
> 
> Got my transfer time for Monday : 14:15 ... so now that I have a time, I guess we have something growing nicely enough for transfer :) FX'd that they keep on growing nicely ...
> *grow minis, grow* :)

Yay for ET on Monday! Fx! 



MoBaby said:


> yay for monday transfer. FX this is it for you. Noone should have to experience a BFN when going through this process. You have had your share and I think its time for those little beanies to snuggle in! Is it possible they freeze more of the 7 of they make it to blast?
> 
> I just learned that my RE now pushes FETs b/c the success rate he is seeing is higher due to estrogen and progesterone levels during IVF cycle.... Wonder why he never suggested this to me?? I was reading an article he responded to last night. I am going to ask this at my f/u conference.
> 
> Sorry I havent been doing personals-- Im still a bit down/pissed off at the moment. :) But congrats on all your bfps over the past few days.

Don't worry about not doing personals or anything like that. Take the time you need. You have every right to be pissed off and down right now. Just know we are all here for you and thinking of you. 

FET is going to be it for you. The success rates are amazing and I think looking around this forum that can be seen. I can't wait to follow you through yours and see you get a sticky bfp in the end. 



hiccups said:


> I'm doing good thanks for asking. My OTD is 10\3. I don't really feel anything other than a pinch here and there. My tatas are sore but i think its from the PIO shots.

Fx for 10/3!


----------



## GettingBroody

Bubu - yay for ET tomor! Will be thinking of you!

Mo - like MrsC said don't worry about personals :hugs: Sometimes it's important to be "selfish" and just mind ourselves... I really hope this FET brings your bfp - you really deserve it.

Hiccups - pinching is good!! I had ET on a Friday and from the following Monday I had lots of little pinches! They were pretty much my only symptom... Good luck!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Bubu Yey for Monday transfer!

Hiccups keep positive girl :)

Mo sorry you're feeling down. I do understand. 

Good luck with the betas today :)

I saw that movie, loved it!! I didn't realise JLo denied she'd had ivf. I thought it was common knowledge that she had!

Hope you're all having a great weekend. I'm enjoying getting the extra sleep!!! :)

Pink xxx


----------



## Stinas

BabyOnMyOwn - Great scan!!! :happydance: I agree...this thread is amazing! 

MissAnnabelle - :happydance:

drsquid - I replied to you in MrsC's journal about your friend, but....WTF....reading your post again pisses me off. How insensitive! People make me mad!

hiccups - FX! :flower:

TwoRdue - Good luck tom!!!

Phantom - Yes!...please tell us how you told the parents and their reaction!!!

bubumaci - YAYYYY great news!!!! Good luck monday!!! :happydance:

MoBaby - I have been reading the same about FET's! Gives me hope! Good luck! :hugs::hugs:


I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!!!! I hope I got everyone....worked a crazyyyyy day today and tom looks like the same....Enjoy some of the weekend for me too!!
xoxo


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

bubumaci said:


> @ Mo - yes, if any of the other 5 they are taking to day 5 are blast (in addition to what they transfer) they would freeze :)

So excited for you Bubu!!!! Cant wait for more updates. :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

bubu - I just have to comment really quick that I play WOW too ... I haven't upgraded to MOP yet because I know that once I update I will not do ANYTHING else and I have a paper due on Wednesday ... :haha:


----------



## Jenn76

Bubu: Good Luck at your transfer tomorrow, I hope they ll make it to blast and you get to freeze three. 

Dr: I was really picky at one point in my life too, I was named most likely to divorce in my high school yearbook. But after not dating at all for three years I realized that I had to accept a little more. My DH drives me insane we are total opposites. I am very organized and neat and tidy and he'd be on horders if I didn't keep him in line. He's totally not like any other guy that I have dated and ten years ago I never would have dated him. But I decided to give him a chance and stick it out. I know he loves me and will be a good father and do his best to help provide for us. He's not the mcdreamy I wanted in life but we make things work. I hope you too find someone to be with.

Lily: Are you testing before your OTD?

Mo: I really hope the FET gives you your BFP! It would be a great Christmas present.

Pink: Apparently JLo actually said that she doesn't believe in IVF because if god meant for you to have a child you would conceive naturally. As I remember it she got lot's of IVFers all in an uproar.


----------



## GettingBroody

I can't believe she said that!!! Does she also refuse to travel on planes because if god meant us to fly he'd have given us wings?!!! If u were using that reasoning you'd find life in the 21st century very difficult!!!


----------



## almosthere

That comment from J-lo makes me so mad-especially after her in the movie-what a contradition!! I am so thankful for science and these amazing nurses and doctors who help those who need assitance like all of us. We are all so foturnate to have this opportinuty!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Broody- that actually made me LOL! Good point.


----------



## bubumaci

@ Ash, I can proudly announce that I turned 90 around 2:30 am this morning :D So now I am happily flying around and uncovering spots, while continuing to quest, so that I can get my item level up to 440, so I can get into the heroic instances... am 430 right now ... :) They have done it really nicely, the story is good, the art is good... sometimes, when you are high up, you have a really nice view :) I can recommend getting it ;)


----------



## wantbabysoon

Hope you ladies are having a good weekend... 
I have my first OB-GYN appointment tomorrow... I have no idea what to expect... She said there would be no ultrasound.. Can you ladies tell me how your first appointment was like?


----------



## MrsC8776

wantbabysoon said:


> Hope you ladies are having a good weekend...
> I have my first OB-GYN appointment tomorrow... I have no idea what to expect... She said there would be no ultrasound.. Can you ladies tell me how your first appointment was like?

Usually there is just a ton of questions. Some about your health, genetics from both sides and how you are feeling. Depending on when your last exam was you might get a pap. If you have any concerns or questions thats the time to ask them. My first appointment I had a scan because of the twins but the actual appointment was very boring. Oh they might also ask you if you want to do the NT testing if not you should bring it up. Thats the test that is done for downs and other things. I hope that helps a little.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Can't believe that about JLo silly woman!!!

I'm meeting with the midwife on Wednesday :)

To the pregnant ladies - totally random question but do you still get pangs of panic that its all gonna fall apart?? I'm not feeling different or anything I'm just scared I guess. Maybe it's the tiredness getting to me!!!

Pink xx


----------



## Jenn76

Almost: Unfortunately the JLo comment is a religious belief. My DH is catholic and his religion feels that way. Neither of us follow any religion at this point in our lives. He told me his family wouldn't support us doing IVF it angered me so much since our issue is male factor. I confronted his dad on it because if it were true I didn't want his family in our children's lives. In actuality they all supported us and my DH was wrong. They actually all prayed it would work for us. I strongly feel that I am meant to be a mom and I am proud to tell people we did IVF. Screw them if they don't agree. 

Want: I'm still waiting to hear from my OBGYN I do have my NT scan scheduled but that was arranged by my clinic. I was referred to the OBGYN almost 4 weeks ago and no peep. I tried calling them and got a rude don't call us we will call you response. I'm assuming they will go over a plan with you on how often you will have scans and appointments. I can't wait to hear about yours. Good Luck.


----------



## Jenn76

Pink gerbera said:


> Can't believe that about JLo silly woman!!!
> 
> I'm meeting with the midwife on Wednesday :)
> 
> To the pregnant ladies - totally random question but do you still get pangs of panic that its all gonna fall apart?? I'm not feeling different or anything I'm just scared I guess. Maybe it's the tiredness getting to me!!!
> 
> Pink xx

Good luck on Wednesday! I am always nervous about this pregnancy. I had a dream I went to my next scan and one sack was empty. I'm hoping after the next scan I will feel more at ease but probably not. Lol!


----------



## almosthere

pink- i worry all the time-it is natural!! even when baby is born i am sure we will always hope baby is healthy!!

and it is def. a religious view I agree-DH parents are catholic and mine at christian-but I feel they will still be very supportive!!

I have a fun british movie I am watching on instant q on netflix-maybe baby it is a comedy about infertility-i would highly recommend it for a good laugh!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Morning everyone, I hope you are all having terrific weekends! My niece shared her cold with me so I've been taking it easy. I just got done with my ultrasound. My follicles are 10, 12, 12.5, 15.5, 17.5, 18, 18.5, 18.5 and 3 smaller than that. I will find out this afternoon if I trigger or not.


----------



## wantbabysoon

Pink - I don't think the worry ever goes away... I got a scan last week but I am already feeling it's been so long and if everything is alright... I don't have morning sickness so I keep poking my boobs to check if they are still sore :)

I know some religions believe that IVF is you going against god's will.... I do not believe in it... If that was the case we don't need medical science... If a person get's a heart attack why rush him to the hospital ... God wants him to die... you know? Why chemo for cancer patients? Why do people not understand that infertility is a type of abnormality which needs to be treated in order to give people like us a chance to start a family... I could go on this forever since I really get pissed at people who are so insensitive to the topic of infertility.
Anyway, rant over!


----------



## wantbabysoon

MrsC8776 said:


> wantbabysoon said:
> 
> 
> Hope you ladies are having a good weekend...
> I have my first OB-GYN appointment tomorrow... I have no idea what to expect... She said there would be no ultrasound.. Can you ladies tell me how your first appointment was like?
> 
> Usually there is just a ton of questions. Some about your health, genetics from both sides and how you are feeling. Depending on when your last exam was you might get a pap. If you have any concerns or questions thats the time to ask them. My first appointment I had a scan because of the twins but the actual appointment was very boring. Oh they might also ask you if you want to do the NT testing if not you should bring it up. Thats the test that is done for downs and other things. I hope that helps a little.Click to expand...

Thanks for the wonderful response.. That definitely helps!! How are you feeling and when is your next scan?


----------



## Swepakepa3

hello ladies, i'm back... starting my second round of IVF.... question b/c of the chemical pregnancy and all i wasn't sure when the first day of my period was... according to my 28 day cycle if i consider my first day of bleed :af: is due tomorrw... and i have a ultrasound scheduled for wednesday, my supposive day 3, now here's the question I have no signs that aunt flow will be arriving tomorrow. I usually can tell 3-4 days in advance, should i call the MD tomorrow and reschedule the ultrasound?


----------



## MrsC8776

wantbabysoon said:


> Pink - I don't think the worry ever goes away... I got a scan last week but I am already feeling it's been so long and if everything is alright... I don't have morning sickness so I keep poking my boobs to check if they are still sore :)
> 
> I know some religions believe that IVF is you going against god's will.... I do not believe in it... If that was the case we don't need medical science... If a person get's a heart attack why rush him to the hospital ... God wants him to die... you know? Why chemo for cancer patients? Why do people not understand that infertility is a type of abnormality which needs to be treated in order to give people like us a chance to start a family... I could go on this forever since I really get pissed at people who are so insensitive to the topic of infertility.
> Anyway, rant over!

I feel the same way and you said exactly what I have been thinking while reading. 



wantbabysoon said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantbabysoon said:
> 
> 
> Hope you ladies are having a good weekend...
> I have my first OB-GYN appointment tomorrow... I have no idea what to expect... She said there would be no ultrasound.. Can you ladies tell me how your first appointment was like?
> 
> Usually there is just a ton of questions. Some about your health, genetics from both sides and how you are feeling. Depending on when your last exam was you might get a pap. If you have any concerns or questions thats the time to ask them. My first appointment I had a scan because of the twins but the actual appointment was very boring. Oh they might also ask you if you want to do the NT testing if not you should bring it up. Thats the test that is done for downs and other things. I hope that helps a little.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the wonderful response.. That definitely helps!! How are you feeling and when is your next scan?Click to expand...

You're welcome! I'm doing great. Just hungry all the time again. :dohh: Next scan is on the 12th and hopefully we find out the babies genders. We are so excited! How are you doing? 



Swepakepa3 said:


> hello ladies, i'm back... starting my second round of IVF.... question b/c of the chemical pregnancy and all i wasn't sure when the first day of my period was... according to my 28 day cycle if i consider my first day of bleed :af: is due tomorrw... and i have a ultrasound scheduled for wednesday, my supposive day 3, now here's the question I have no signs that aunt flow will be arriving tomorrow. I usually can tell 3-4 days in advance, should i call the MD tomorrow and reschedule the ultrasound?

:hi: Welcome back! Fx this one will be your sticky one. I would call them tomorrow if AF doesn't show up. They may want to reschedule your scan or still have you come in so they can see whats going on. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## ashknowsbest

bubu - Congrats on turning 90! It must be so nice :haha: I might buy it today actually because you're talking it up and I really want to play now. Have you started a new character at all ... or are you going to? What's your main? I have a blood elf mage!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Thanks ladies. You always put my mind at rest :) xx


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi everyone!!! I saw my lil tater-Tot this morning!!! I def only have one in there. My beta was at 2980 and my progesterone was 13. Question.....for the progesterone is 13 a good number?


----------



## TwoRdue

Hay ladies, how was the weekend, had a great one with the OH cooking a yummy bbq but when it came to eating it I had a few bites and was so full so had to force myself eat it. Happy that bb are finally getting tender :happydance::happydance: and some sickness :happydance:.
Hope you are all doing well...


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Morning everyone, I hope you are all having terrific weekends! My niece shared her cold with me so I've been taking it easy. I just got done with my ultrasound. My follicles are 10, 12, 12.5, 15.5, 17.5, 18, 18.5, 18.5 and 3 smaller than that. I will find out this afternoon if I trigger or not.

Nice numbers!!!!! So excited for you. Fx crossed for triggering!!!


----------



## TwoRdue

praying4 - yay you got to see yours, I wont get to till about 7 weeks


----------



## wantbabysoon

MrsC8776 said:


> wantbabysoon said:
> 
> 
> Pink - I don't think the worry ever goes away... I got a scan last week but I am already feeling it's been so long and if everything is alright... I don't have morning sickness so I keep poking my boobs to check if they are still sore :)
> 
> I know some religions believe that IVF is you going against god's will.... I do not believe in it... If that was the case we don't need medical science... If a person get's a heart attack why rush him to the hospital ... God wants him to die... you know? Why chemo for cancer patients? Why do people not understand that infertility is a type of abnormality which needs to be treated in order to give people like us a chance to start a family... I could go on this forever since I really get pissed at people who are so insensitive to the topic of infertility.
> Anyway, rant over!
> 
> I feel the same way and you said exactly what I have been thinking while reading.
> 
> 
> 
> wantbabysoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantbabysoon said:
> 
> 
> Hope you ladies are having a good weekend...
> I have my first OB-GYN appointment tomorrow... I have no idea what to expect... She said there would be no ultrasound.. Can you ladies tell me how your first appointment was like?Click to expand...
> 
> Usually there is just a ton of questions. Some about your health, genetics from both sides and how you are feeling. Depending on when your last exam was you might get a pap. If you have any concerns or questions thats the time to ask them. My first appointment I had a scan because of the twins but the actual appointment was very boring. Oh they might also ask you if you want to do the NT testing if not you should bring it up. Thats the test that is done for downs and other things. I hope that helps a little.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the wonderful response.. That definitely helps!! How are you feeling and when is your next scan?Click to expand...
> 
> You're welcome! I'm doing great. Just hungry all the time again. :dohh: Next scan is on the 12th and hopefully we find out the babies genders. We are so excited! How are you doing?
> 
> 
> 
> Swepakepa3 said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies, i'm back... starting my second round of IVF.... question b/c of the chemical pregnancy and all i wasn't sure when the first day of my period was... according to my 28 day cycle if i consider my first day of bleed :af: is due tomorrw... and i have a ultrasound scheduled for wednesday, my supposive day 3, now here's the question I have no signs that aunt flow will be arriving tomorrow. I usually can tell 3-4 days in advance, should i call the MD tomorrow and reschedule the ultrasound?Click to expand...
> 
> :hi: Welcome back! Fx this one will be your sticky one. I would call them tomorrow if AF doesn't show up. They may want to reschedule your scan or still have you come in so they can see whats going on. Let us know how it goes.Click to expand...

I am doing good.. but yes hungry a lot more than usual... I now eat more than my DH at times and it's embarrasing at times :)


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

TwoRdue said:


> praying4 - yay you got to see yours, I wont get to till about 7 weeks

Once you do....its a feeling like no other!!!!! I cant wait for the 10th to go back for my second scan:happydance:


----------



## almosthere

welcome back swepka!!

bomo-congrats on possibly triggering tonight, woohoo!

wow lots happened since I was watching maybe baby which I was not 100% thrilled with the ending, lol.....but anywho, glad everyone is doing well and that so many ladies are getting closer and closer to their ivf bfps!! yay!!


----------



## almosthere

oh and prayin-congrats on your wonderful scan! I do not get to have my first until 7 weeks preg.....

question for all ladies-when will you be contacting your regular obgyn with the news?! I was thinking I mine as well wait until after my first scan with my FS-when would i see my obgyn though? hmm debating if I should call sometime this week to book a 8 month apt? no idea how this all works!


----------



## GettingBroody

BOMO - great follie numbers! Fx'd for triggering tonight!

Swepa - welcome back! Hope this cycle does the trick for you! I agree, ring your FS tomor if there's no sign of af and see what they say...

Want - good luck tomor!

Prayin - yay again! Not sure about the progesterone - I think your dr uses different units of measurement to mine...

Was curious about the Jennifer Lopez thing so I went and read the interview... In her defence I think she meant that she didnt believe ivf was for her - not that she was against it for everyone. I think she phrased what she said very badly though...

When did you ladies make your ob/gyn appointments or go see your regular doctors after your bfps? Wondering if I should ring tomorrow or wait until after the scan next week...?


----------



## GettingBroody

Almost - seems like we crossed posts and asked the exact same question!! :haha:


----------



## TwoRdue

I have to go through the hospital for mine as it is classed high risk and I was told to book in at 6 weeks


----------



## Lindsay18

Ladies- I was told to book 2 weeks after my clinic released me. I was released this past Thursday from my clinic:( and I am going October 9th to my obgyn. Hope this helps!


----------



## almosthere

GettingBroody said:


> Almost - seems like we crossed posts and asked the exact same question!! :haha:

:haha: what are the odds of that, i mean really?! lol at the same time hahahaa


----------



## almosthere

And thanks lindsay! I was like hmmm normally I think people go in at 4/5 weeks to confirm pregnancy then go back at 8 weeks maybe for first scan, so was not sure! two weeks after I am released from my fs-i will be 9 weeks along!


----------



## Lindsay18

I was released at 9 weeks and will be going in at almost 11 weeks. but I stayed at my clinic an extra week because my insurance covered one more ultrasound. So that's about right! :)


----------



## bubumaci

ashknowsbest said:


> bubu - Congrats on turning 90! It must be so nice :haha: I might buy it today actually because you're talking it up and I really want to play now. Have you started a new character at all ... or are you going to? What's your main? I have a blood elf mage!

Thx :) relentless, hard work :D :D
I have my two main professions (herbalism + alchemy) + first aid at 600 as well ... gotta work on the cooking now :D
My main is a blood elf hunter (was the first char I created). Have two other 85s (undead mage + goblin shaman), started a DK (troll) - 74 and while waiting for MOP started an orc warlock (someone needed the signature for a bank and I enjoyed playing her *gg*) who made it to 50 the day before MOP was released.
With our group of RL friends, we are going to make a Panda group, so I will be creating a monk once my main is fully raid equipped... right now, just two more item levels and I can start doing the HCs :) :)


----------



## Jenn76

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Morning everyone, I hope you are all having terrific weekends! My niece shared her cold with me so I've been taking it easy. I just got done with my ultrasound. My follicles are 10, 12, 12.5, 15.5, 17.5, 18, 18.5, 18.5 and 3 smaller than that. I will find out this afternoon if I trigger or not.

FX for triggering sounds like you have lots of contenders there.



wantbabysoon said:


> Pink - I don't think the worry ever goes away... I got a scan last week but I am already feeling it's been so long and if everything is alright... I don't have morning sickness so I keep poking my boobs to check if they are still sore :)
> 
> I know some religions believe that IVF is you going against god's will.... I do not believe in it... If that was the case we don't need medical science... If a person get's a heart attack why rush him to the hospital ... God wants him to die... you know? Why chemo for cancer patients? Why do people not understand that infertility is a type of abnormality which needs to be treated in order to give people like us a chance to start a family... I could go on this forever since I really get pissed at people who are so insensitive to the topic of infertility.
> Anyway, rant over!

I totally agree.



Swepakepa3 said:


> hello ladies, i'm back... starting my second round of IVF.... question b/c of the chemical pregnancy and all i wasn't sure when the first day of my period was... according to my 28 day cycle if i consider my first day of bleed :af: is due tomorrw... and i have a ultrasound scheduled for wednesday, my supposive day 3, now here's the question I have no signs that aunt flow will be arriving tomorrow. I usually can tell 3-4 days in advance, should i call the MD tomorrow and reschedule the ultrasound?

Welcome back! Glad to hear you are starting again, FX that AF shows up tomorrow!



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Hi everyone!!! I saw my lil tater-Tot this morning!!! I def only have one in there. My beta was at 2980 and my progesterone was 13. Question.....for the progesterone is 13 a good number?

Yeah for a great beta and getting to see you little bean. I never had my progesterone tested so I have no clue.


----------



## MrsC8776

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Morning everyone, I hope you are all having terrific weekends! My niece shared her cold with me so I've been taking it easy. I just got done with my ultrasound. My follicles are 10, 12, 12.5, 15.5, 17.5, 18, 18.5, 18.5 and 3 smaller than that. I will find out this afternoon if I trigger or not.

Sorry I missed this earlier. Fx for triggering tonight! 



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Hi everyone!!! I saw my lil tater-Tot this morning!!! I def only have one in there. My beta was at 2980 and my progesterone was 13. Question.....for the progesterone is 13 a good number?

Wonderful news! 

For the ladies asking about when to book your OB appointment. I called my OB and told them all my info, when I was being released from my RE and they set me up according to when they wanted to see me. Just happened that they wanted to see me that same week. I would give them a call and just let them know whats going on. Some places are booking a month out for new patients here.


----------



## almosthere

BOMO so what is the news?! I am so excited for you!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Thank you for asking Almost... Nurse just called, they want me to stim tonight and go back in the morning. Hopefully the extra day will allow some of the smaller ones to catch up. So, I put in for a sub tomorrow morning and then fx will trigger tomorrow night, ER on Wednesday, and ET on Saturday. If my body cooperates that is. 

How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## TwoRdue

Just got my beta back and it's just over 1000 at 18dpo Yay and progresteron is 110 so I can now ween of the pessaries. Next bloods in a week and first scan on the 18th. So excited!!!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Yay Two, that's awesome!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Thank you for asking Almost... Nurse just called, they want me to stim tonight and go back in the morning. Hopefully the extra day will allow some of the smaller ones to catch up. So, I put in for a sub tomorrow morning and then fx will trigger tomorrow night, ER on Wednesday, and ET on Saturday. If my body cooperates that is.
> 
> How is everyone else doing today?

Yay for one more day of stims so the others can catch up. Great news. Fx for a great scan tomorrow! If ET is on Saturday that will allow Sunday for resting! 



TwoRdue said:


> Just got my beta back and it's just over 1000 at 18dpo Yay and progresteron is 110 so I can now ween of the pessaries. Next bloods in a week and first scan on the 18th. So excited!!!!

Great beta!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

That's my hope MrsC! Plus one less sub day for transfer. . I'm sorry your hubby's return has been delayed.


----------



## almosthere

soo exciting bomo!! when i had my trigger, they had me stim as well-I was hoping they would have had you do that tonight, but sounds like you will def. trigger tomorrow, woohoo!


----------



## almosthere

two2due-fantastic beta, congrats again!!


----------



## Lindsay18

BOMO- that's fantastic!!! Xoxo

Two- great beta!


----------



## Swepakepa3

Jenn and Almosthere CONGRATS!! looks like you got your :bfp: while i was away!! Thats so exciting!! sorry for the delay


----------



## Swepakepa3

Best of luck BOMO!!


----------



## Swepakepa3

Just noticed I joined this site exactly 2 years ago today..... kinda interesting


----------



## MoBaby

swepakepa: looks like we will be cycle budies. I am doing FET on nov 12. My 4th transfer (sigh) and obviously hoping FET is just what my body needs. I'm nervous as hell, but guess it is what it is. No obvious reason for IVF failure. Do you have an approximate ER date?


----------



## Swepakepa3

Slightly different schedules unless u meant October 12...... I'm Hoping to transfer the week of October 16th but we shall see... Getting slightly crampy now so maybe she is on her way after all


----------



## Lulu 07

Hey ladies!! I hope everyone is doing well! I'm not home right now so I will do personals when I get home. I just wanted to update my beta which I ended up doing yesterday instead of waiting for Monday. It came back at 312 and I think my RE is considering it 14 do instead of 15dpo since my embryos were a day behind at transfer. My next beta will be on Tuesday 10/2 and my first scan will be in about 10 days or so. I can't wait!!!


----------



## drsquid

stinas- thanks =) i slept on it and i feel better. 

j lo- yeah i thuoght it was pretty known she did ivf despite her denying it. just like i dont believe beyonce actually was pregnant.

jenn- that sucks about the ob. mine is seeing me thursday even though it is an admin day for her cause it is the only one that worked for me. mine has done a quick scan at each appt to check for heartbeats etc even though she knows i scan myself all the time,.

bomo=- feel better *hugs*. and yay for almost trigger. 

prayin-a good progesterone is whatever your docs wants it to be. many want it to be 20. are you supplementing?

ob- i switched right away cause i have insurance taht covers the ob not fertility. so i was tired of paying out of pocket. the fertility doc didnt like that but i told him he could do a free us... so he said ok just let me know what the ob says. 

two- that is a mighty high progesterone.,.. usually more of a sign of multiples than high hcg


----------



## TwoRdue

drsquid - I did not know that, I have my first scan on the 18th yay so cant wait ...


----------



## drsquid

lulu- congrats

twor- cant wait to see


----------



## bubumaci

ooooh... BOMO... good luck :) :)


----------



## Pink gerbera

Drsquid - why don't you believe beyonce was pregnant??

Lulu - congrats :)

Xx


----------



## drsquid

there was just a lot of shady stuff going on. the bump that folded in half, the weird level of security etc. i think she used a surrogate


----------



## GettingBroody

BOMO - that's great that your dates are working out for you!!

Bubu - good luck with ET today!! Can't wait to hear how many they put back!

Swepa - Oct 16th will be here before you know it!

Two - congrats again!

Mo - hope you are doing okay :hugs:


----------



## bubumaci

Thanks Getting! I have requested two - we have to fill in all the forms / sign all contracts etc. and return them the day of our first u/s once we have started stimming. Originally, I had written three (due to our lack of success in the previous tries), but the doctor convinced me to put 2 back. So, unless all but one have continued developing, we are getting a transfer of 2 ...

I can't wait to hear / see how they are doing. I find it almost nail-biting to not know until I am in the room right before transfer. I am not sure what I find better - not knowing at all, or being able to follow the LO's progress... :)


----------



## drsquid

bubu- i had to do crazy amounts of paper about what i wanted done with the embryos etc but as far as the number... i got to pick that based on how they looked


----------



## bubumaci

Hey Dr - unfortunately, I don't have that luxury. We have to fix the number beforehand. I would like the luxury of saying : 2 if we have really good ones, but 3 if they are not so good ... but I don't. They have the forms and based on what is on them, they prepare the embies for transfer and they do the transfer. This is a shame because if I have for example one blast and two morula (and the other 2 are even less), they would pick the nicer looking morula and transfer those two - all other 3 which have come to today get thrown away...

We shall see ... said the blind man :)


----------



## drsquid

bummer

afm- paid extra to get 2 day amnio results. then didnt check my cell phone..got an email today saying i missed a message friday saying everything is normal and it is indeed one of each. there is still a theoretical chance of translocation or mosiac abnormality and those results will come back in 2 weeks.


----------



## bubumaci

Ahhh - glad to hear that everything is OK :hugs:
What does translocation / mosiac abnormality mean?


----------



## drsquid

it is the far less common types of genetic abnormalities where instead of a whole extra chromosome you have extra bits of one swapped onto a different chromosome. mosaic is when some cells are normal and others are not. wiki on downs with info about both https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genetic_origins_of_Down_syndrome


----------



## Jenn76

TwoRdue said:


> Just got my beta back and it's just over 1000 at 18dpo Yay and progresteron is 110 so I can now ween of the pessaries. Next bloods in a week and first scan on the 18th. So excited!!!!

Congrats on the great beta! Excited to hear if it is one or two.



Lulu 07 said:


> Hey ladies!! I hope everyone is doing well! I'm not home right now so I will do personals when I get home. I just wanted to update my beta which I ended up doing yesterday instead of waiting for Monday. It came back at 312 and I think my RE is considering it 14 do instead of 15dpo since my embryos were a day behind at transfer. My next beta will be on Tuesday 10/2 and my first scan will be in about 10 days or so. I can't wait!!!

Great beta lulu! Good luck on Tuesday!



Pink gerbera said:


> Drsquid - why don't you believe beyonce was pregnant??
> 
> Lulu - congrats :)
> 
> Xx




drsquid said:


> there was just a lot of shady stuff going on. the bump that folded in half, the weird level of security etc. i think she used a surrogate

I saw the bump fold on YouTube, Pink google it, totally worth seeing. I agree fake pregnancy. Now with JLo I'm not so sure if she did IVF, it burns me if she did and instead of just denying it went on to say it wasn't within her beliefs. And I know she didn't out right say that she doesn't agree with IVF, that it just wasn't for her. 



Swepakepa3 said:


> Slightly different schedules unless u meant October 12...... I'm Hoping to transfer the week of October 16th but we shall see... Getting slightly crampy now so maybe she is on her way after all

So close I'm so happy for you!



bubumaci said:


> Thanks Getting! I have requested two - we have to fill in all the forms / sign all contracts etc. and return them the day of our first u/s once we have started stimming. Originally, I had written three (due to our lack of success in the previous tries), but the doctor convinced me to put 2 back. So, unless all but one have continued developing, we are getting a transfer of 2 ...
> 
> I can't wait to hear / see how they are doing. I find it almost nail-biting to not know until I am in the room right before transfer. I am not sure what I find better - not knowing at all, or being able to follow the LO's progress... :)

Good luck today! Can't wait to hear. 



drsquid said:


> bummer
> 
> afm- paid extra to get 2 day amnio results. then didnt check my cell phone..got an email today saying i missed a message friday saying everything is normal and it is indeed one of each. there is still a theoretical chance of translocation or mosiac abnormality and those results will come back in 2 weeks.

Glad to hear your results were good.


----------



## bubumaci

Dr - I have an Aunt with Downs, so it is something I am familiar with. She is actually one of the most loving and kindest people I know! 
I find it shocking, how quickly people with Downs seem to age! She is 56 now and had to have her hip operated several years ago - the surgeon said that her bone age was more comparable to a little old lady over 70!

Thanks for the link, I will take a look :)


----------



## almosthere

hmm interesting about beyonce-the bump that folded in half?! hahaha! I saw when we revealed her bump during some awards show it seemed kind of tacky! lol 

glad all are well...so many exciting things going on right now for everyone!!! trigger, er, et dates being set, waiting first second and third scans, yay!!!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Good luck bubu!! :)


----------



## jchic

Good luck bubu! 

Great beta two!

I TOTALLY agree with Dr. Squid, Beyonce was never pregnant.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I just went on youtube to watch that just now because I had never heard that before...that is crazy!! That is why I love Giullianna Rancic because at least she puts herself out there.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

drsquid said:


> stinas- thanks =) i slept on it and i feel better.
> 
> j lo- yeah i thuoght it was pretty known she did ivf despite her denying it. just like i dont believe beyonce actually was pregnant.
> 
> jenn- that sucks about the ob. mine is seeing me thursday even though it is an admin day for her cause it is the only one that worked for me. mine has done a quick scan at each appt to check for heartbeats etc even though she knows i scan myself all the time,.
> 
> bomo=- feel better *hugs*. and yay for almost trigger.
> 
> prayin-a good progesterone is whatever your docs wants it to be. many want it to be 20. are you supplementing?
> 
> ob- i switched right away cause i have insurance taht covers the ob not fertility. so i was tired of paying out of pocket. the fertility doc didnt like that but i told him he could do a free us... so he said ok just let me know what the ob says.
> 
> two- that is a mighty high progesterone.,.. usually more of a sign of multiples than high hcg

Good Morning DR......I have to take the progesterone with oil injections, but they said my levels were looking good :thumbup: How are you feeling?


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Good Luck Bubu!

Drs, I'm glad everything looked good with the amnio!

LuLu, congrats on the good beta!

Afm, i still feel yucky. sore throat, runny nose, and stuffy head. :-(. I'm on the way to get my scan and bloodwork done. I'll update when I'm done. I hope you all have a great Monday!


----------



## MoBaby

Swepakepa3 said:


> Slightly different schedules unless u meant October 12...... I'm Hoping to transfer the week of October 16th but we shall see... Getting slightly crampy now so maybe she is on her way after all

Ha! I was thinking it was already end of oct when I first read you were gettin started :) no I'm nov 12 a month behind.


----------



## never2late70

Good morning. Just popping in before I leave to get my 5 day scan and labs. I pray Idont get canceled this time. :/


----------



## MoBaby

Gl girl!


----------



## jchic

Good Luck Angi!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Never - good luck!


----------



## bubumaci

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Good Luck Bubu!
> 
> Drs, I'm glad everything looked good with the amnio!
> 
> LuLu, congrats on the good beta!
> 
> Afm, i still feel yucky. sore throat, runny nose, and stuffy head. :-(. I'm on the way to get my scan and bloodwork done. I'll update when I'm done. I hope you all have a great Monday!

Ohhh - I hope you feel better soon ... looking forward to hearing your results :hugs:


OK... soooo... unfortunately, they were so busy with the microscopes, that they didn't take photos of anyone's embies today :( so I have no picture to look at and (as this is going to work this time) to put in the album as a "first picture"...
But - we have had one perfect blast (according to the doctor, it was very good) and one "more-celled-one" transferred :) I am so excited that we actually had a blast.
As I had anticipated... all the other three got thrown away, so I am really glad that we have our two :cold:

I tried to do things differently this time around - went to a different pharmacy to get the meds, am using Utrogest this time instead of Crinone ... and this time we didn't get a picture of our babies... so : this time we are going to get our :bfp: :D :D :D

First blood test Sunday morning, second on Wednesday morning :)


----------



## jchic

Great news Bubu! I have everything crossed for you!


----------



## Lindsay18

Bubu- That's awesome!!! So far so good - you are on your way to your BFP!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Bubu - congrats!!! Can't wait until Sunday :)


----------



## oneof14

Congrats on bring pupo bubu!!

Good luck today Angie, fx'd you have lots of nice size follies.

Sorry I will do more update later.

Just wanted to check in and say hi. I've really got nothing going on since I am waiting for AF (to be here on Thursday) to start down regging w/lupron. And to also have my uterine biopsy!

Have a good days ladies!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

One - I'll be starting Lupron on Sunday :) So close in cycles!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Good Luck Angie!!

Bubu, fx for you that this is your BFP!

My scan showed 11 follicles ranging from 9-22. All but 4 are 15 and over (one of the 4 small ones is 13). I'm a little worried that the bigger ones will not still be there on Wednesday but I know the drs know what they are doing. I still have to wait for my bloodwork because my estrogen was still low yesterday.


----------



## jchic

One - cant wait for your cycle to start, so close now!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

bubumaci said:


> BabyOnMyOwn said:
> 
> 
> Good Luck Bubu!
> 
> Drs, I'm glad everything looked good with the amnio!
> 
> LuLu, congrats on the good beta!
> 
> Afm, i still feel yucky. sore throat, runny nose, and stuffy head. :-(. I'm on the way to get my scan and bloodwork done. I'll update when I'm done. I hope you all have a great Monday!
> 
> Ohhh - I hope you feel better soon ... looking forward to hearing your results :hugs:
> 
> 
> OK... soooo... unfortunately, they were so busy with the microscopes, that they didn't take photos of anyone's embies today :( so I have no picture to look at and (as this is going to work this time) to put in the album as a "first picture"...
> But - we have had one perfect blast (according to the doctor, it was very good) and one "more-celled-one" transferred :) I am so excited that we actually had a blast.
> As I had anticipated... all the other three got thrown away, so I am really glad that we have our two :cold:
> 
> I tried to do things differently this time around - went to a different pharmacy to get the meds, am using Utrogest this time instead of Crinone ... and this time we didn't get a picture of our babies... so : this time we are going to get our :bfp: :D :D :D
> 
> First blood test Sunday morning, second on Wednesday morning :)Click to expand...



:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Pink gerbera

Bubu hooray you're PUPO!! :) Poditive thinking now. 

Angie good luck :)

I watched the video.... Hmmm very strange!! I hadn't even heard the rumours but now I'm very suspicious! 

Hope everyone is having a great day?

Xxx


----------



## wantbabysoon

Angie - GL today!!

Bubu, this will be your BFP!!

AFM, I had my first OB-GYN appointment. It wasn't too intense since they had all my blood records from the RE, no pap needed since I had one done earlier this year... Just lots of questions.. And when I told her I was carrying twins she said she might have to refer me to someone else.. I am kinda sad about that since I love her but gotta do what is best for the babies!!
I have my last ultrasound with the RE tomorrow - If everything looks good then they will release me - I love my RE so I will be very sad!!


----------



## jchic

want - thats great that you had your first ob appt. Mine is on Monday Oct 8th. 
Is she referring you to a high risk obgyn? I know that alot of women who have twins see high risk ob's etc. I am going to be sad to leave my RE too! Did they scan you at your first appt or no?


----------



## Lindsay18

Want - I know how you feel about being sad about leaving! I loved my clinic!! I text my nurse just about everyday about random things LOL! She said just because I was released doesn't mean that I can't keep in touch with her constantly LOL!!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

jchic said:


> want - thats great that you had your first ob appt. Mine is on Monday Oct 8th.
> Is she referring you to a high risk obgyn? I know that alot of women who have twins see high risk ob's etc. I am going to be sad to leave my RE too! Did they scan you at your first appt or no?

She is referring me to a obgyn who has experience with twins. They did not scan me today. Although I have a scan at the RE tomorrow.


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lindsay18 said:


> Want - I know how you feel about being sad about leaving! I loved my clinic!! I text my nurse just about everyday about random things LOL! She said just because I was released doesn't mean that I can't keep in touch with her constantly LOL!!!

That's great that your nurse still is in touch with you :)


----------



## jchic

Do any of you pregnant ladies get shaky when you are hungry....almost like that low blood sugar feeling?


----------



## Lindsay18

Jess - YES! Shaky and now with nausea ... Fun...


----------



## jchic

YUP, me too! I havent puked yet though, thank GOD.


----------



## wantbabysoon

Jess - Yes i get really nauseous when I am hungry and shaky as well... I have been eating like a pig lately!! Do any of you have an increase in appetite?


----------



## jchic

I get hungry more often for sure. Like I need to eat every few hours


----------



## Pink gerbera

Oh yeah girls I get really shaky and nauseous if I don't eat. I'm eating more but if I have a big meal that's making me feel nauseous too. So small and often is working for me :) xxx


----------



## jchic

Pink gerbera said:


> Oh yeah girls I get really shaky and nauseous if I don't eat. I'm eating more but if I have a big meal that's making me feel nauseous too. So small and often is working for me :) xxx

Thats exactly me too. Small and more frequent meals. Big ones make me nauseous too!


----------



## notoptimistic

Hey ladies - For those of you who have had failed IVF cycles, do you recall what your next cycle was like? Was it different? 

I am having a different kind of cycle - very different than any cycle I've had since my last miscarriage back in January 2011. This cycle I have had no signs of ovulation (and I only did the opk test for a couple days then decided it wasn't worth it because I expected to be able to tell on my own), very little visible cm of any kind, boobs not as sore as usual, etc. My cycles are usually 36-41 days long and I am cd 39 right now with no signs of AF - no spotting. Oh yea, since my last miscarriage I've always spotted the day before I get AF (that never used to happen before my miscarriages). No spotting yet. I will probably test for pregnancy Wednesday if I don't get AF by then.


----------



## oneof14

notoptomic, I have slight cramping, but no sore or sensative boobs, not sure if I ovulated as I did not test for it. I thought what's the point, since I'm doing another IVF. I am expecting AF Thursday or Friday this week. I'm hoping she doesnt play any games with me. Many have said they've gotten AF eactly when they were supposed to. Sorry I couldnt offer much help.


----------



## never2late70

Hi Everyone :flower:

I did it! I made it to the next step! :happydance: I have 8 beautiful follicles and 3 almost beautiful follicles. :happydance: My labs are great. I go again on Friday and we estimate egg retrieval on Sunday..This is so awesome.
Thank you all for the continued support. 

I am at work (hospital) so I am not able to do personals, but didn't want to leave you all hanging, because I know how much I anticipate all of your updates :thumbup:

Happy Monday!
~Angie


----------



## jchic

Angie - GREAT news! Have everything crossed for you!!!!!!!


----------



## Stinas

Swepakepa3 - Yay for getting started!! 

PRAYIN4BABIES - What a great beta! :happydance:

TwoRdue - Yay! Thats great news!

Drsquid - I thought Beyonce was not actually preg either...it was just weird how her belly was big one day and tiny the next and then she was back to a six pack a week after giving birth....just weird. Saw the folding bump too....weird. Jlo totally did IVF. 

MissAnnabelle - I agree...I love Giuliana & Bill. 

Never - thats great news!!! :happydance::happydance:

notoptimistic - The cycle directly after my failed cycle(4 days after stopping PIO) was super heavy for 2 days then light for a day, then spotting for another 4-5 days. That was weird for me. As for Ovulation....I didnt do OPK's, but have had tons of sticky white cm last week....today I started spotting and am hoping af comes within the next few days. My cycles range from 36-42 days too. 

Hope everyone is doing well!!! 
As for me....started spotting today.....hopefully AF shows by thursday, earlier would be better....hate getting AF during a crazy work weekend. blahhh 
Lets get this FET show on the road!


----------



## jchic

Stinas - so excited for your FET!!!!


----------



## Stinas

Jess - Thank you! I need all the prayers I can get! Bring it on! lol


----------



## TwoRdue

Stinas - Good luck and hope the wait is not to long


----------



## Lindsay18

Angie- that's fantastic!!!

Stinas- I've been wondering where she was lol!!! Good I'm glad and I hope she comes before your work weekends!!! You work TOOOO much on the weekends!!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

never2late70 said:


> Hi Everyone :flower:
> 
> I did it! I made it to the next step! :happydance: I have 8 beautiful follicles and 3 almost beautiful follicles. :happydance: My labs are great. I go again on Friday and we estimate egg retrieval on Sunday..This is so awesome.
> Thank you all for the continued support.
> 
> I am at work (hospital) so I am not able to do personals, but didn't want to leave you all hanging, because I know how much I anticipate all of your updates :thumbup:
> 
> Happy Monday!
> ~Angie

That is fantastic news!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Stinas said:


> Swepakepa3 - Yay for getting started!!
> 
> PRAYIN4BABIES - What a great beta! :happydance:
> 
> TwoRdue - Yay! Thats great news!
> 
> Drsquid - I thought Beyonce was not actually preg either...it was just weird how her belly was big one day and tiny the next and then she was back to a six pack a week after giving birth....just weird. Saw the folding bump too....weird. Jlo totally did IVF.
> 
> MissAnnabelle - I agree...I love Giuliana & Bill.
> 
> Never - thats great news!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> notoptimistic - The cycle directly after my failed cycle(4 days after stopping PIO) was super heavy for 2 days then light for a day, then spotting for another 4-5 days. That was weird for me. As for Ovulation....I didnt do OPK's, but have had tons of sticky white cm last week....today I started spotting and am hoping af comes within the next few days. My cycles range from 36-42 days too.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!!!
> As for me....started spotting today.....hopefully AF shows by thursday, earlier would be better....hate getting AF during a crazy work weekend. blahhh
> Lets get this FET show on the road!

Thanks Stinas :hugs: and I have my FX crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## Jenn76

BOMO: Sorry you are sick, that sucks. Great news on your scan, fx for trigger soon.

Bubu: :happydance: Glad to hear you got a perfect blast and are PUPO! Sorry to hear you didn't get a photo of your embabies for the baby album. Also sorry to hear you lost the other three embabies, but you won't need them.

Wantbaby: I am being referred to a OB-GYN that specializes in multiples as well. Probably for the best. 

On the preggo conversation: I get nauseous when I am hungry and can't eat large portions either. Most days I don't eat much more then three small meals but occasionally I am hungry every hour. I still feel blah all day, with or without food.

Notopt: FX that you get a natural BFP before your FET. But if that's not in the cards I hope AF comes soon.

One: I hope AF comes for you soon so you can get started.

Angie: :happydance: So glad to hear your scan went well and that you are finally doing IVF.

Stinas: I hope AF does come soon so you can get started again.


----------



## almosthere

yay angie!!! and i am watcing guilianna and bill repeats now-they have their baby boy yay does anyone know when the baby season starts?! lol


----------



## ashknowsbest

BOMO - I just got over having a terrible head cold .. stuffy/runny nose, couldn't hear well ... it lasted about 4 days so hopefully you will feel better soon! 

Bubu - congrats on being PUPO!! So exciting :happydance: You'll be finding out that you're pregnant the day I start so we both have something to look forward to! 

Angie - yay for making it to the next step :happydance: That's so awesome and it sounds like you got some really nice follicles in there! 

Stinas - can't wait for you to get started and to hopefully be TWW buddies :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

eeek just found out it starts tomorrow woohoo!

and almost there ash!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yehp almost there ... I'm just trying to stay patient :D


----------



## almosthere

hehe i know the waiting is the hardest part, once you start stimming time will FLY by


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh yeah I'm sure it will!! I have all my meds and am ready to go so just bring on October 7th! I just reminded my OH that I have 6 days to go and he's like holy cow .. just like that!


----------



## GettingBroody

Yikes, loads going on in here today! Very late here and falling asleep so just a quick post!

Bubu - congrats on being PUPO!!! It would be totally typical that the one time you don't have photos is the one time it works so I think this might be it for you!!

Never - yay for excellent follies! Thrilled for you!

BOMO - good luck triggering tonight (if you are! I've kinda lost track!)

All you girls who are waiting to start - :hugs: and :dust: I hope your wait passes quickly! :coffee:


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, i think you have my name at the front as i was ready to get the ivf package this month. We got a natural bfp just last week. Hoping it's a sticky bean. Congrats to all the bfp's here lately!!


----------



## TwoRdue

Congrats 2have


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

The nurse called as I was walking in to acupuncture. I trigger tonight at 9:45 with ER Wednesday morning.


----------



## TwoRdue

Yay babyOnMyOwn that is great to hear. Good luck.x


----------



## Swepakepa3

MoBaby said:


> Swepakepa3 said:
> 
> 
> Slightly different schedules unless u meant October 12...... I'm Hoping to transfer the week of October 16th but we shall see... Getting slightly crampy now so maybe she is on her way after all
> 
> Ha! I was thinking it was already end of oct when I first read you were gettin started :) no I'm nov 12 a month behind.Click to expand...

 bummer good luck



bubumaci said:


> BabyOnMyOwn said:
> 
> 
> Good Luck Bubu!
> 
> Drs, I'm glad everything looked good with the amnio!
> 
> LuLu, congrats on the good beta!
> 
> Afm, i still feel yucky. sore throat, runny nose, and stuffy head. :-(. I'm on the way to get my scan and bloodwork done. I'll update when I'm done. I hope you all have a great Monday!
> 
> Ohhh - I hope you feel better soon ... looking forward to hearing your results :hugs:
> 
> 
> OK... soooo... unfortunately, they were so busy with the microscopes, that they didn't take photos of anyone's embies today :( so I have no picture to look at and (as this is going to work this time) to put in the album as a "first picture"...
> But - we have had one perfect blast (according to the doctor, it was very good) and one "more-celled-one" transferred :) I am so excited that we actually had a blast.
> As I had anticipated... all the other three got thrown away, so I am really glad that we have our two :cold:
> 
> I tried to do things differently this time around - went to a different pharmacy to get the meds, am using Utrogest this time instead of Crinone ... and this time we didn't get a picture of our babies... so : this time we are going to get our :bfp: :D :D :D
> 
> First blood test Sunday morning, second on Wednesday morning :)Click to expand...

 Best of luck!!



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Good Luck Angie!!
> 
> Bubu, fx for you that this is your BFP!
> 
> My scan showed 11 follicles ranging from 9-22. All but 4 are 15 and over (one of the 4 small ones is 13). I'm a little worried that the bigger ones will not still be there on Wednesday but I know the drs know what they are doing. I still have to wait for my bloodwork because my estrogen was still low yesterday.

Awsome! good luck



never2late70 said:


> Hi Everyone :flower:
> 
> I did it! I made it to the next step! :happydance: I have 8 beautiful follicles and 3 almost beautiful follicles. :happydance: My labs are great. I go again on Friday and we estimate egg retrieval on Sunday..This is so awesome.
> Thank you all for the continued support.
> 
> I am at work (hospital) so I am not able to do personals, but didn't want to leave you all hanging, because I know how much I anticipate all of your updates :thumbup:
> 
> Happy Monday!
> ~Angie

yippie!!! now let the fun begin



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> The nurse called as I was walking in to acupuncture. I trigger tonight at 9:45 with ER Wednesday morning.

CONGRATS!!!! GOOD luck!!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

drsquid said:


> bummer
> 
> afm- paid extra to get 2 day amnio results. then didnt check my cell phone..got an email today saying i missed a message friday saying everything is normal and it is indeed one of each. there is still a theoretical chance of translocation or mosiac abnormality and those results will come back in 2 weeks.

Great news that everything is fine with the babies! 



bubumaci said:


> BabyOnMyOwn said:
> 
> 
> Good Luck Bubu!
> 
> Drs, I'm glad everything looked good with the amnio!
> 
> LuLu, congrats on the good beta!
> 
> Afm, i still feel yucky. sore throat, runny nose, and stuffy head. :-(. I'm on the way to get my scan and bloodwork done. I'll update when I'm done. I hope you all have a great Monday!
> 
> Ohhh - I hope you feel better soon ... looking forward to hearing your results :hugs:
> 
> 
> OK... soooo... unfortunately, they were so busy with the microscopes, that they didn't take photos of anyone's embies today :( so I have no picture to look at and (as this is going to work this time) to put in the album as a "first picture"...
> But - we have had one perfect blast (according to the doctor, it was very good) and one "more-celled-one" transferred :) I am so excited that we actually had a blast.
> As I had anticipated... all the other three got thrown away, so I am really glad that we have our two :cold:
> 
> I tried to do things differently this time around - went to a different pharmacy to get the meds, am using Utrogest this time instead of Crinone ... and this time we didn't get a picture of our babies... so : this time we are going to get our :bfp: :D :D :D
> 
> First blood test Sunday morning, second on Wednesday morning :)Click to expand...

Congrats on being PUPO!! Fx this is it and you won't need the 2 :cold: anytime soon. 



oneof14 said:


> Congrats on bring pupo bubu!!
> 
> Good luck today Angie, fx'd you have lots of nice size follies.
> 
> Sorry I will do more update later.
> 
> Just wanted to check in and say hi. I've really got nothing going on since I am waiting for AF (to be here on Thursday) to start down regging w/lupron. And to also have my uterine biopsy!
> 
> Have a good days ladies!!

:hi: Fx AF shows soon so you can get started! I'm so excited your you and the other ladies doing their FET soon! 



wantbabysoon said:


> Angie - GL today!!
> 
> Bubu, this will be your BFP!!
> 
> AFM, I had my first OB-GYN appointment. It wasn't too intense since they had all my blood records from the RE, no pap needed since I had one done earlier this year... Just lots of questions.. And when I told her I was carrying twins she said she might have to refer me to someone else.. I am kinda sad about that since I love her but gotta do what is best for the babies!!
> I have my last ultrasound with the RE tomorrow - If everything looks good then they will release me - I love my RE so I will be very sad!!

I'm glad you had a good appointment. I think it is good that she is referring you to someone that can handle a twin pregnancy. I was worried about that and have taken things into my own hands because my OB doesn't see a twin pregnancy any different from a singleton pregnancy. It will be sad for you but you will get great care and so will your babies. :thumbup: 



notoptimistic said:


> Hey ladies - For those of you who have had failed IVF cycles, do you recall what your next cycle was like? Was it different?
> 
> I am having a different kind of cycle - very different than any cycle I've had since my last miscarriage back in January 2011. This cycle I have had no signs of ovulation (and I only did the opk test for a couple days then decided it wasn't worth it because I expected to be able to tell on my own), very little visible cm of any kind, boobs not as sore as usual, etc. My cycles are usually 36-41 days long and I am cd 39 right now with no signs of AF - no spotting. Oh yea, since my last miscarriage I've always spotted the day before I get AF (that never used to happen before my miscarriages). No spotting yet. I will probably test for pregnancy Wednesday if I don't get AF by then.

I don't have any advice but sending :hugs: and hoping you find out what is going on soon. Maybe a miracle bfp! 



never2late70 said:


> Hi Everyone :flower:
> 
> I did it! I made it to the next step! :happydance: I have 8 beautiful follicles and 3 almost beautiful follicles. :happydance: My labs are great. I go again on Friday and we estimate egg retrieval on Sunday..This is so awesome.
> Thank you all for the continued support.
> 
> I am at work (hospital) so I am not able to do personals, but didn't want to leave you all hanging, because I know how much I anticipate all of your updates :thumbup:
> 
> Happy Monday!
> ~Angie

:happydance: Great news! Sunday isn't far away at all. I hope all goes well until then. 



Stinas said:


> Hope everyone is doing well!!!
> As for me....started spotting today.....hopefully AF shows by thursday, earlier would be better....hate getting AF during a crazy work weekend. blahhh
> Lets get this FET show on the road!

YAy for spotting now hurry up AF! I'm excited for you to get started again soon! 



2have4kids said:


> Hi ladies, i think you have my name at the front as i was ready to get the ivf package this month. We got a natural bfp just last week. Hoping it's a sticky bean. Congrats to all the bfp's here lately!!

Congrats!! A few times this has happened and I love hearing about it happening! 



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> The nurse called as I was walking in to acupuncture. I trigger tonight at 9:45 with ER Wednesday morning.

:happydance: Yay for triggering tonight and ER on Wednesday!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

2have4kids said:


> Hi ladies, i think you have my name at the front as i was ready to get the ivf package this month. We got a natural bfp just last week. Hoping it's a sticky bean. Congrats to all the bfp's here lately!!

Congrats!!!!!! That is awesome news!!!!!


----------



## TwoRdue

Well yesterday I started spotting brown blood with a little cm but died down last night but today it started again with extra cm and red blood in it, I cant get hold of the nurse until the morning so hopefully she can do another blood test. Have any of you had this or is it classed as normal. Pretty freaked out at the moment


----------



## MrsC8776

TwoRdue said:


> Well yesterday I started spotting brown blood with a little cm but died down last night but today it started again with extra cm and red blood in it, I cant get hold of the nurse until the morning so hopefully she can do another blood test. Have any of you had this or is it classed as normal. Pretty freaked out at the moment

Try not to panic. There have been a ton of girl who have spotting in the first trimester. Especially with twins. One girl who got her bfp in this thread had spotting all through her first trimester and I think a little in the second trimester. Maybe call first thing in the morning and see what they say. They may have you come in for a scan. :hugs:


----------



## TwoRdue

Thanks MrC I knew I would be a basket case with this pregnancy


----------



## MrsC8776

Not a problem! Theres tons of things we all stress about. If you ever have questions we are all here.


----------



## Stinas

Lindsay - LOL Tell me about it lol Lately my weekends have been starting on Thursdays....this week its wed....kill me now lol oh well. We need to plan something soon! 

Almost - I think G&B is coming back on in Oct. I cant wait either.....I hope they show the baby!!! I believe they have not shown him yet.

Ash - We might be close TWW buddies!

2have4kids - OMG thats wonderful!!! Congrats!!!

BabyOnMyOwn - Woohoooo!!!! Good luck!


Im guessing AF will be here by tom because spotting is a bit heavier(and super dark gross lol TMI sorry). Light cramping.......bring it on wicked old witch! lol


----------



## GettingBroody

BOMO - happy triggering!!

2Have - that's amazing news!!! Congratulations!!! :dance:

TwoR - :hugs: I'm sure all is fine but definitely give them a ring as soon as they open and see what they say.

Stinas - yay for af being nearly here and getting started!!


----------



## Lulu 07

Hey ladies! I'm sorry I haven't been on here much. I've been so exhausted and tired to do anything and I'm just sleeping a lot of the time. I've also been with DH being sick. He has the flu and was (is) running a fever and coughing and the whole package. I've been trying to take care of him and the same time avoid catching the virus myself. I'm just so scared of getting sick and that effecting the pregnancy.

I hope all you ladies are doing well! Good luck for all the ladies doing scans, ER's, ET's, and the PUPO ladies!


----------



## Jenn76

2have4kids said:


> Hi ladies, i think you have my name at the front as i was ready to get the ivf package this month. We got a natural bfp just last week. Hoping it's a sticky bean. Congrats to all the bfp's here lately!!

Congrats on your Natural BFP! :happydance:



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> The nurse called as I was walking in to acupuncture. I trigger tonight at 9:45 with ER Wednesday morning.

Yeah for trigger! Good Luck with your ER!



TwoRdue said:


> Well yesterday I started spotting brown blood with a little cm but died down last night but today it started again with extra cm and red blood in it, I cant get hold of the nurse until the morning so hopefully she can do another blood test. Have any of you had this or is it classed as normal. Pretty freaked out at the moment

Many women experience spotting in the first trimester. I hope you can go in and see the nurse tomorrow. :hugs:



Lulu 07 said:


> Hey ladies! I'm sorry I haven't been on here much. I've been so exhausted and tired to do anything and I'm just sleeping a lot of the time. I've also been with DH being sick. He has the flu and was (is) running a fever and coughing and the whole package. I've been trying to take care of him and the same time avoid catching the virus myself. I'm just so scared of getting sick and that effecting the pregnancy.
> 
> I hope all you ladies are doing well! Good luck for all the ladies doing scans, ER's, ET's, and the PUPO ladies!

I think your body could handle sickness and being pregnant but you should avoid your DH it's not what you want in any case. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Lindsay18

2Have- That is so fantastic!!! Congratulations! Keep us updated :)

Stinas- You need a vacation! Yes, we definitely need to plan something ASAP! Text me when you get up since I'm up at the crack of dawn lol!!!

BOMO- Hooooooray for trigger!!!

Two- I had some spotting too and freaked. Turned out to be totally normal and a lot of ladies have it. I know you'll still be worried, but at least you know you're not alone :)


----------



## almosthere

twordue hope all is well, kepp us updated!!

2have-amazing news, congratulation!!!!

woohoo bomo!! roll on wednesday!!!!

hope af comes for you today stinas!!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Want how did your scan go today?? Xx


----------



## jchic

Thats right! Want, how was your scan???


----------



## wantbabysoon

My scan isn't until 4 pm CST... So still 2 more hours. I will keep you ladies posted when I get back. I saw the little ones last week but every scan makes me nervous for some reason...


----------



## jchic

I know, it does that to me too. I get so nervous for each scan. Mine is on Thursday and thats the last one with the RE. Then I am released to my obgyn. Have my first appt with her on Monday :)


----------



## notoptimistic

Stinas - my Af is hiding :( today is cd40 and usually I spot the day before Af but no spotting yet. My longest cycle since my second miscarriage is 41 days which happened twice. I'm going in for a blood test tomorrow to see what's going on.


----------



## MrsC8776

Stinas said:


> Lindsay - LOL Tell me about it lol Lately my weekends have been starting on Thursdays....this week its wed....kill me now lol oh well. We need to plan something soon!
> 
> Almost - I think G&B is coming back on in Oct. I cant wait either.....I hope they show the baby!!! I believe they have not shown him yet.
> 
> Ash - We might be close TWW buddies!
> 
> 2have4kids - OMG thats wonderful!!! Congrats!!!
> 
> BabyOnMyOwn - Woohoooo!!!! Good luck!
> 
> 
> Im guessing AF will be here by tom because spotting is a bit heavier(and super dark gross lol TMI sorry). Light cramping.......bring it on wicked old witch! lol

Fx for AF today! Not much longer and you will be getting started! 



Lulu 07 said:


> Hey ladies! I'm sorry I haven't been on here much. I've been so exhausted and tired to do anything and I'm just sleeping a lot of the time. I've also been with DH being sick. He has the flu and was (is) running a fever and coughing and the whole package. I've been trying to take care of him and the same time avoid catching the virus myself. I'm just so scared of getting sick and that effecting the pregnancy.
> 
> I hope all you ladies are doing well! Good luck for all the ladies doing scans, ER's, ET's, and the PUPO ladies!

Sorry to hear your DH is so sick. Hopefully you don't catch it. No one ever wants to be sick but being sick and pregnant wouldn't be fun at all. 



wantbabysoon said:


> My scan isn't until 4 pm CST... So still 2 more hours. I will keep you ladies posted when I get back. I saw the little ones last week but every scan makes me nervous for some reason...

Good luck at your scan today! 



jchic said:


> I know, it does that to me too. I get so nervous for each scan. Mine is on Thursday and thats the last one with the RE. Then I am released to my obgyn. Have my first appt with her on Monday :)

Thursday will be here in no time! It will be a bittersweet day but it is a step forward. 



notoptimistic said:


> Stinas - my Af is hiding :( today is cd40 and usually I spot the day before Af but no spotting yet. My longest cycle since my second miscarriage is 41 days which happened twice. I'm going in for a blood test tomorrow to see what's going on.

Sorry that AF is hiding from you. I hope the results show what is going on so that you know. Will you be doing a FET after this AF?


----------



## MoBaby

twordue: did you get ahold of your RE?? what did they say??


----------



## TwoRdue

Mobaby - they don't seem to be to worried, she said as the first two blood tests were good and still want to leave the next till Monday unless I have an increase in spotting and cm, I did have some extra cm with red blood yesterday but the clinic was closed, was going to ring again today but it has stopped and hope it stays that way.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## never2late70

MrsC: How are you? :flower: When will your husband be coming home? You are so strong to be doing this on your own, but then again you have us :hugs:

So my my ovaries are feeling pretty full and uncomfortable, but I'm not complaining..lol :winkwink: 

Looking forward to everyones updates :thumbup:

Michelle: Where are you? :shrug:

Prayers and Blessings,
Angie


----------



## MrsC8776

twoRdue~ I'm glad they weren't worried. I would just keep an eye on things and get rest when you can. Hopefully it won't come back. 

never~ I'm doing good thank you! I have my next scan on the 12th and hopefully finding out the genders. My hubby should be home on the 9th but honestly I'm not holding my breath for many reasons. I'm not finding out the genders without him though. I'm so thankful that I have all you ladies. We have all been such a great support for each other and I'm so glad I started this thread. When is your next scan? Yay for feeling like your ovaries are full!

MoBaby~ How are you doing?


----------



## MoBaby

crappy to be honest, emotionally. Why does it seem like MOST of you girls get a BFP on cycle 1; then me who has nothing obvious that would cause problems cant get pg on 3 cycles. Sorry, I'm just a little annoyed atm.... I need to snap out of it.... 16 days until my F/U. I've come to the conclusion that me and my RE may have to part ways if the FET doesnt take, and that really stings since I like him. anyways, thanks for asking :hugs:


----------



## TwoRdue

MoBaby said:


> crappy to be honest, emotionally. Why does it seem like MOST of you girls get a BFP on cycle 1; then me who has nothing obvious that would cause problems cant get pg on 3 cycles. Sorry, I'm just a little annoyed atm.... I need to snap out of it.... 16 days until my F/U. I've come to the conclusion that me and my RE may have to part ways if the FET doesnt take, and that really stings since I like him. anyways, thanks for asking :hugs:

Be as annoyed as you want Mobaby, it is a hard road for all of us and some a lot more than others, I pray everyday that this little bean will be my rainbow. 
We are all here for you to vent, scream, laugh and cry as much as you like and wish you as much luck as much as we can.x :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jenn76

notoptimistic said:


> Stinas - my Af is hiding :( today is cd40 and usually I spot the day before Af but no spotting yet. My longest cycle since my second miscarriage is 41 days which happened twice. I'm going in for a blood test tomorrow to see what's going on.

I hope AF shows soon.



TwoRdue said:


> Mobaby - they don't seem to be to worried, she said as the first two blood tests were good and still want to leave the next till Monday unless I have an increase in spotting and cm, I did have some extra cm with red blood yesterday but the clinic was closed, was going to ring again today but it has stopped and hope it stays that way.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?

Glad to hear the spotting stopped. I know it's common but I can imagine it's stressful. This is your time, after everything you've been through 2 are definitely due! 



never2late70 said:


> MrsC: How are you? :flower: When will your husband be coming home? You are so strong to be doing this on your own, but then again you have us :hugs:
> 
> So my my ovaries are feeling pretty full and uncomfortable, but I'm not complaining..lol :winkwink:
> 
> Looking forward to everyones updates :thumbup:
> 
> Michelle: Where are you? :shrug:
> 
> Prayers and Blessings,
> Angie

Grow follies grow! 



MrsC8776 said:


> twoRdue~ I'm glad they weren't worried. I would just keep an eye on things and get rest when you can. Hopefully it won't come back.
> 
> never~ I'm doing good thank you! I have my next scan on the 12th and hopefully finding out the genders. My hubby should be home on the 9th but honestly I'm not holding my breath for many reasons. I'm not finding out the genders without him though. I'm so thankful that I have all you ladies. We have all been such a great support for each other and I'm so glad I started this thread. When is your next scan? Yay for feeling like your ovaries are full!
> 
> MoBaby~ How are you doing?

I really hope your DH makes it home, I can't imagine how hard it must be having him so far away.



wantbabysoon said:


> My scan isn't until 4 pm CST... So still 2 more hours. I will keep you ladies posted when I get back. I saw the little ones last week but every scan makes me nervous for some reason...

I hope all went well, stalking waiting to hear.


----------



## MrsC8776

MoBaby I'm sorry you are upset. :hugs: If there was something I could do for you I would. None of this ttc business is fair. I wish none of us have to go through this and if we do I wish it worked for everyone the first time. I'm very happy for all the girls it has worked for no matter how many times it has taken. We will all be here cheering you on during your FET. You will have tons of support during your coming tww. I have a very good feeling about your FET. The success rates are amazing so please try to hold on to that.


----------



## wantbabysoon

Hi Ladies,
I am back from my scan... Some bad news.. One of the babies did not make it.. From the very first scan, the doctors were not sure about that one.. Today's scan there was no heartbeat and the sac was really really small....
The other one is fine though and measured right on track.
I am definitely disappointed but also glad that the other one is doing fine. I will need to find a new OB-GYN anyway because my OB delivers at a hospital 50 mins away and I don't want to go there... So hopefully I can get a new OB appointment this week and hope this baby turns out nice and healthy.


----------



## almosthere

mobaby I am so sorry, it really is not fair!!

to ladies awaiting af so you can get the show on the road-FX AF shows VERY soon!!

mrsc so exiting you get to find out the genders soon!!! your scan is a day after my first scan so will be a very exciting and busy week on this thread next week, eeeek!

want I am so sorry for your loss, but so happy one of your little beans held on tight!


----------



## GettingBroody

I'm so so sorry Want :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Jenn76

wantbabysoon said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I am back from my scan... Some bad news.. One of the babies did not make it.. From the very first scan, the doctors were not sure about that one.. Today's scan there was no heartbeat and the sac was really really small....
> The other one is fine though and measured right on track.
> I am definitely disappointed but also glad that the other one is doing fine. I will need to find a new OB-GYN anyway because my OB delivers at a hospital 50 mins away and I don't want to go there... So hopefully I can get a new OB appointment this week and hope this baby turns out nice and healthy.

:hugs: I'm so sorry to hear this :cry:


----------



## MrsC8776

wantbabysoon said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I am back from my scan... Some bad news.. One of the babies did not make it.. From the very first scan, the doctors were not sure about that one.. Today's scan there was no heartbeat and the sac was really really small....
> The other one is fine though and measured right on track.
> I am definitely disappointed but also glad that the other one is doing fine. I will need to find a new OB-GYN anyway because my OB delivers at a hospital 50 mins away and I don't want to go there... So hopefully I can get a new OB appointment this week and hope this baby turns out nice and healthy.

:hugs: I'm so sorry for your loss. I know they were worried about the other baby but I had high hopes. I'm glad the other baby is holding on tight and growing strong. Good luck finding a new OB who is closer to home. This baby is going to be a strong little one. 



almosthere said:


> mobaby I am so sorry, it really is not fair!!
> 
> to ladies awaiting af so you can get the show on the road-FX AF shows VERY soon!!
> 
> mrsc so exiting you get to find out the genders soon!!! your scan is a day after my first scan so will be a very exciting and busy week on this thread next week, eeeek!
> 
> want I am so sorry for your loss, but so happy one of your little beans held on tight!

Great news! I can't wait to hear how your first scan goes!


----------



## TwoRdue

Want - So sorry about you baby, its good that the other baby is still doing well.


----------



## MoBaby

sooo sorry want :( its so bittersweet, but I know it is still painful not seeing #2 again. Its great baby is doing well. GL finding a new OB :)


----------



## drsquid

mo- *hugs* im sorry you are going through this

i apologize.. i forget who said what... so im posting by topic instead of person

spotting- i had it a few times. super common. 

flu- ick. fingers crossed you dont catch it. it is miserable enough

want- sorry about the twin but happy the other is doing great!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

wantbabysoon said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I am back from my scan... Some bad news.. One of the babies did not make it.. From the very first scan, the doctors were not sure about that one.. Today's scan there was no heartbeat and the sac was really really small....
> The other one is fine though and measured right on track.
> I am definitely disappointed but also glad that the other one is doing fine. I will need to find a new OB-GYN anyway because my OB delivers at a hospital 50 mins away and I don't want to go there... So hopefully I can get a new OB appointment this week and hope this baby turns out nice and healthy.


Im sorry Want.....:hugs:


----------



## never2late70

I am so sorry "Want" :cry: Very pleased that the second baby is well:hugs:

Mobaby: Let it all out! Scream into a pillow. Punch a couch cusion.:growlmad:
That makes me feel better :thumbup:


----------



## Lulu 07

Stinas ~ Yaaay for the witch finally making an appearance. Who knew you would ever be excited to see AF!!

BOMO ~ Yaay for trigger!! You will be PUPO in no time! 

TwoRdue ~ I hope the spotting stays away and I'm sure all is ok!

notoptomistic ~ FX AF shows for you really soon!

Angie ~ Full ovaries are good.. It means they're growing lots of nice and big follies!!

MrsC ~ The 12th is so close!! I'm so excited for you! I really hope hubby makes it home right on time.

MoBaby ~ I'm sorry you're feeling down! We've all had those moments but I'm sure your BFP is super close. Good Luck!!

Jenn ~ how are you feeling? I hope all is well!

Want ~ I'm so sorry you lost one but it's great that the other little bean is hanging on really tight!

Broody ~ Yaaay for appleseed! How are you feeling?

Almost ~ Yaaay for scanning soon! My scan is on the 9th, so very close to yours!

Jchic ~ Exciting that you're graduating to your OB.. That means all is going really well!!

Lindsay and drsquid ~ Have you guys started shopping since you know the gender? I can't wait to find out what I'm having so I could do just that!

Prayin ~ How are you doing? When is your scan? 

I'm so sorry if I forgot anyone!!

AFM ~ I just got my second beta results a little bit ago and it's 1301. My 1st beta was 3 days ago (15dpo), so I checked doubling time and it's 35.4 which I'm happy with. My first scan will be a week from now on the 9th. I can't wait!!


----------



## oneof14

Want, I'm so very sorry! Thank The Lord that your other bean is settling in (I know that probably doesn't help, with the loss) :hugs:

Mo, I'm sorry you feeling sad, I agree with Angie, scream, yell, punch! Tomorrow will be a better day!

lulu, seems like great beta to me! Breathe a little easier today. I know once you get your BFP, the nerves still don't let up. Looking forward to your scan!!


----------



## drsquid

lulu- yay great beta. ive been given a ton of stuff which is awesome./ taped off the room today to paint. since it is one of each... i can take hand me downs from everyone =)


----------



## Jenn76

Lulu: Great beta results. Can't wait to hear about your scan. I'm doing good, just counting the days until I get to see my beans again.


----------



## TwoRdue

Lulu that is a great better, mine did not double but the numbers are still really good and the nurse is super happy with them. Good on you :)


----------



## Lulu 07

One ~ I know! I thought once I find out I'm pregnant I could stop worrying so much but I realized that the worrying only gets worse.

drsquid ~ It's great that you've been given some stuff! Anything helps, especially with twins. Yaaay for painting!! Are you painting it a neutral color?


----------



## drsquid

going with purple. the people i bought the house from had blue curtains but they are pretty sunfaded anyway so ill replace them. i tried a patch today and im torn over whether i think it is too dark. may just go one shade lighter and buy a gallon rather than another test size


----------



## Lindsay18

Want- I've been waiting to hear your scan:) I'm thrilled that your bean is growing on track!!! You definitely had a feeling about baby B, but everything happens for a reason. Your little one is so fortunate to have such a loving Mommy:) 

Lulu- yes! My mom has been shopping for boy clothes, accessories etc!!! Lol. We also have a nursery design idea but need to find a professional painter. Exciting:). Your beta sounds fantastic!!! October 9th is my first visit with my OB;)


----------



## drsquid

linsay- ooh a professional.. im too cheap =) and lazy. oddly it is easier for me to paint than make the effort to find someone. schedule them etc.


----------



## MrsC8776

Lulu 07 said:


> AFM ~ I just got my second beta results a little bit ago and it's 1301. My 1st beta was 3 days ago (15dpo), so I checked doubling time and it's 35.4 which I'm happy with. My first scan will be a week from now on the 9th. I can't wait!!

Great 2nd beta!!


----------



## Swepakepa3

MoBaby said:


> crappy to be honest, emotionally. Why does it seem like MOST of you girls get a BFP on cycle 1; then me who has nothing obvious that would cause problems cant get pg on 3 cycles. Sorry, I'm just a little annoyed atm.... I need to snap out of it.... 16 days until my F/U. I've come to the conclusion that me and my RE may have to part ways if the FET doesnt take, and that really stings since I like him. anyways, thanks for asking :hugs:

I totally understand where you are coming from..... unexplained infertility in my case then why am i know prego with 6 IUI's and 1 IVF so far.... so frustating


----------



## Swepakepa3

wantbabysoon said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I am back from my scan... Some bad news.. One of the babies did not make it.. From the very first scan, the doctors were not sure about that one.. Today's scan there was no heartbeat and the sac was really really small....
> The other one is fine though and measured right on track.
> I am definitely disappointed but also glad that the other one is doing fine. I will need to find a new OB-GYN anyway because my OB delivers at a hospital 50 mins away and I don't want to go there... So hopefully I can get a new OB appointment this week and hope this baby turns out nice and healthy.

sorry that both weren't sticky :hugs: , however congrats on the one that did stick!!!! Yippie!!


----------



## Swepakepa3

AFM: still no AF however i did speak to the MD office, they told me to still come in for the first scan tomorrow.... so we shall see what they say


----------



## TwoRdue

Oh, more spotting pink this time so rung the nurse back and they will be doing another blood test tomorrow to make sure all is still rising. She did say that she is not to worried as it can be common not that it makes me feel any better... Now just the waiting game..


----------



## hiccups

Want so sorry. I'm glad to hear the other baby is ok.


----------



## Lulu 07

drsquid ~ I love purple! I'm sure it'll look great! Make sure to post pics once you're done with it.

Lindsay ~ I think it's adorable that your mom is doing some shopping for baby. I know my mom would start shopping as soon as she finds out what I'm having. Yaaay for the 9th! I guess we'll both have updates then!

Two ~ pink spotting should be ok. You should get it checked out but don't worry about it too much. 

Swepa ~ good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Want - sorry one didn't make it but at least you have one strong baby on board :) As you said the RE/ you have worried since the first scan for the second one. 

Lulu - great 2nd beta. Hooray :)

Lindsay - wow girl you are getting prepared! I've bought two little baby grows, one for each and put them in the room that will be the nursery and that's as far as it goes at the moment. I think I'm holding off till 12 weeks then I'll shop away :)

Mobaby - I'm sorry you're feeling crappy. We've all been there. Just keep positive one day you will be a mummy :) 

Xxx


----------



## GettingBroody

Mo - :hugs: There's nothing fair about any of this - you have every right to feel as you do. :hugs:

Lulu - Thanks! great numbers! 

BOMO - good luck with ER today!

Never - I felt like that the last few days of stimming too. Was very aware of when I was walking around... You're nearly there!

Bubu - how are you feeling?

DrS & Lindsay - yay for decorating the nursery!! I can't wait to be at that stage!

MrsC - hope your dh makes it home in time for the scan! If not, will you reschedule?

OneOf - I really hope this cycle brings your bfp!

NotOpt - hope af is just around the corner :hugs:

Afm, doing great! Just counting down the days towards my scan on the 9th - it really cannot come quick enough! Also, my voice appears to be gone this morning!:shrug:


----------



## bubumaci

MoBaby said:


> crappy to be honest, emotionally. Why does it seem like MOST of you girls get a BFP on cycle 1; then me who has nothing obvious that would cause problems cant get pg on 3 cycles. Sorry, I'm just a little annoyed atm.... I need to snap out of it.... 16 days until my F/U. I've come to the conclusion that me and my RE may have to part ways if the FET doesnt take, and that really stings since I like him. anyways, thanks for asking :hugs:


Mo :hugs: I so understand how you are feeling and I am in the same boat! ... Unfortunately - that's life and life is unfair... if it were fair, none of us would have to go down the route of AC. At times I have felt the same - really happy for the girls when they are successful (no matter after how many tries) and also sad, that it seems to go "easily" for some and others have to struggle for so long.
It is a trying road... physically, emotionally and psychologically! My clinic even offers psychological support because they know how difficult it is - both going through it all, as well as the disappointments we're faced with.
We will get our long-wanted :bfp: - unfortunately, we have to have that much more patience and strength to get there :hugs:



wantbabysoon said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I am back from my scan... Some bad news.. One of the babies did not make it.. From the very first scan, the doctors were not sure about that one.. Today's scan there was no heartbeat and the sac was really really small....
> The other one is fine though and measured right on track.
> I am definitely disappointed but also glad that the other one is doing fine. I will need to find a new OB-GYN anyway because my OB delivers at a hospital 50 mins away and I don't want to go there... So hopefully I can get a new OB appointment this week and hope this baby turns out nice and healthy.

Want - I am so sorry that you lost one of the little ones :cry: :hugs: ... sadly, it is always one of the dangers lurking around the corner in any pregnancy and - unfortunately - very common with IVF. You have one other very strong little baby in there and I think you will have a nice and healthy bubba :)



GettingBroody said:


> Mo - :hugs: There's nothing fair about any of this - you have every right to feel as you do. :hugs:
> 
> Lulu - Thanks! great numbers!
> 
> BOMO - good luck with ER today!
> 
> Never - I felt like that the last few days of stimming too. Was very aware of when I was walking around... You're nearly there!
> 
> Bubu - how are you feeling?
> 
> DrS & Lindsay - yay for decorating the nursery!! I can't wait to be at that stage!
> 
> MrsC - hope your dh makes it home in time for the scan! If not, will you reschedule?
> 
> OneOf - I really hope this cycle brings your bfp!
> 
> NotOpt - hope af is just around the corner :hugs:
> 
> Afm, doing great! Just counting down the days towards my scan on the 9th - it really cannot come quick enough! Also, my voice appears to be gone this morning!:shrug:

Getting - thank you for asking. TBH I am trying not to feel - if that makes sense? I was so convinced last try that I felt something and was so sure that I had implantation going on etc. that it was that much more devastating when it was a :bfn: ... so ... I am trying to ignore it and not read anything into it, but last night I did have light AF-like cramping ... which I didn't pay any attention to because ... well ... I have my blood test on Sunday and then I will know ... (Does that make any sense).


----------



## Lindsay18

Drs- nothing is definite yet until I find out how much it will be lol. I'll be doing the actual painting on the walls (I LOVE painting- I painted my entire house by myself!) we just want to hire someone to do a cute picture of some sort on a part of one of the walls. Nothing major lol:)


----------



## Jenn76

Swepakepa: Good luck at your scan, I hope AF comes soon!

TwoRdue: Good Luck today, I'm sure the test will reassure you that the nurse is right and everything is normal.

Drsquid: Have fun painting your nursery. Purple sounds great, I hope you post a pic. I can't wait to know what I am having so I can plan the nursery too. I had the room painted a light green back when we built the house. Since we were trying to conceive back then I figured by the time the house was built we would be pregnant and need the room. Finally two years later I can set it up. 

Lindsay: My mom is so excited to shop as well we went to babies r us looking once but really couldn't find any cute unisex stuff. Once she knows the sex we will be going on a shopping spree.

Bubu: How are you feeling? When is your test date?

Broody: Hey scan buddy 6 days to go!


----------



## bubumaci

Jenn76 said:


> Swepakepa: Good luck at your scan, I hope AF comes soon!
> 
> TwoRdue: Good Luck today, I'm sure the test will reassure you that the nurse is right and everything is normal.
> 
> Drsquid: Have fun painting your nursery. Purple sounds great, I hope you post a pic. I can't wait to know what I am having so I can plan the nursery too. I had the room painted a light green back when we built the house. Since we were trying to conceive back then I figured by the time the house was built we would be pregnant and need the room. Finally two years later I can set it up.
> 
> Lindsay: My mom is so excited to shop as well we went to babies r us looking once but really couldn't find any cute unisex stuff. Once she knows the sex we will be going on a shopping spree.
> 
> Bubu: How are you feeling? When is your test date?
> 
> Broody: Hey scan buddy 6 days to go!

Hi Jenn (I hope you don't mind, I am just copying the answer I wrote to Getting ... :blush:) thank you for asking. TBH I am trying not to feel - if that makes sense? I was so convinced last try that I felt something and was so sure that I had implantation going on etc. that it was that much more devastating when it was a :bfn: ... so ... I am trying to ignore it and not read anything into it, but last night I did have light AF-like cramping (and off and on a sort of pressure-like feeling today) ... which I didn't pay any attention to because ... well ... I have my blood test on Sunday and then I will know ... (Does that make any sense).


----------



## oneof14

Swepakepa3 said:


> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> crappy to be honest, emotionally. Why does it seem like MOST of you girls get a BFP on cycle 1; then me who has nothing obvious that would cause problems cant get pg on 3 cycles. Sorry, I'm just a little annoyed atm.... I need to snap out of it.... 16 days until my F/U. I've come to the conclusion that me and my RE may have to part ways if the FET doesnt take, and that really stings since I like him. anyways, thanks for asking :hugs:
> 
> I totally understand where you are coming from..... unexplained infertility in my case then why am i know prego with 6 IUI's and 1 IVF so far.... so frustatingClick to expand...

Same here, 4 IUI's and 1 failed IVF....unexplained!! So frustrating is right!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Lulu 07 said:


> Stinas ~ Yaaay for the witch finally making an appearance. Who knew you would ever be excited to see AF!!
> 
> BOMO ~ Yaay for trigger!! You will be PUPO in no time!
> 
> TwoRdue ~ I hope the spotting stays away and I'm sure all is ok!
> 
> notoptomistic ~ FX AF shows for you really soon!
> 
> Angie ~ Full ovaries are good.. It means they're growing lots of nice and big follies!!
> 
> MrsC ~ The 12th is so close!! I'm so excited for you! I really hope hubby makes it home right on time.
> 
> MoBaby ~ I'm sorry you're feeling down! We've all had those moments but I'm sure your BFP is super close. Good Luck!!
> 
> Jenn ~ how are you feeling? I hope all is well!
> 
> Want ~ I'm so sorry you lost one but it's great that the other little bean is hanging on really tight!
> 
> Broody ~ Yaaay for appleseed! How are you feeling?
> 
> Almost ~ Yaaay for scanning soon! My scan is on the 9th, so very close to yours!
> 
> Jchic ~ Exciting that you're graduating to your OB.. That means all is going really well!!
> 
> Lindsay and drsquid ~ Have you guys started shopping since you know the gender? I can't wait to find out what I'm having so I could do just that!
> 
> Prayin ~ How are you doing? When is your scan?
> 
> I'm so sorry if I forgot anyone!!
> 
> AFM ~ I just got my second beta results a little bit ago and it's 1301. My 1st beta was 3 days ago (15dpo), so I checked doubling time and it's 35.4 which I'm happy with. My first scan will be a week from now on the 9th. I can't wait!!


Good Morning Lulu :hugs: I'm doing good, thanks for asking  I have my second u/s next Wednesday....I can't wait for that one!!!! Haven't felt any pregnancy symptoms....especially MS which is good...lol.... I tried to upload the my baby's first pic but I can't seem to get it working right....lol

That is a great second beta! Nice number. Can't wait for your update!!!:winkwink:


----------



## bubumaci

... not reading anything into it / feeling anything ... but:
Since about an hour ago I am feeling so exhausted, it is not funny... probably the progesterone (Utrogest) - but ... not possible from the transfer two days ago? *hope*


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Good Morning!!!

How is everyone feeling?


----------



## michelle01

Hi Angie! I am here, just not really posting much on this thread. I am doing OK, waiting for AF who is now 2 days late; so darn fustrating!

Want - I am so sorry about baby #2, but you still have one strong bean on board!

Mobaby - I am sorry you feel so crappy; I have those days to. There are a few of us that are right were you are, starting cycle #3 I am not that optomistic.

Congrats to everyone else that got a BFP; happy for all of you!


----------



## jchic

Want - I am so sorry. I imagine hearing that was difficult. Good news is baby 1 is onboard and perfectly healthy. All my love honey!

Hope everyone is doing ok! So busy at work, so will do personals later and properly catch up. Have my last scan at my RE's office tomorrow, graduation day! Then I head to my regular obgyn on Monday!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

On my way to ER now, I still feel horrible and didn't really sleep well last night. I'm scared I'll bleed again this time. Oiy! I'll let you all know how it goes!

Have a great day!


----------



## MoBaby

Today was my due date... To top off this morning so far the nurse came in to give flu shots and I was like oh you're here to give them. Then she says but you can't have one by me because... You're pregnant. I'm like ummm nope, not anymore so yeah I can get it by you. Just to rub a little salt into the wound... Lovely. But all I can do is laugh and get on with the day!! 

Bomo I hope everything goes according to plans and you don't feel horrible afterwards!!! :)


----------



## bubumaci

Good Luck BOMO :hugs:


----------



## oneof14

:hugs: Mebaby, your time to be a mom will come!!


----------



## oneof14

Good luck BOMO!!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> On my way to ER now, I still feel horrible and didn't really sleep well last night. I'm scared I'll bleed again this time. Oiy! I'll let you all know how it goes!
> 
> Have a great day!

Good Luck!!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsC8776

BOMO~ Good luck at ER!!

hiccups~ How did testing go today? Fx for you!


----------



## never2late70

Wahoo BOMO! :happydance:


----------



## hiccups

Today was beta, but before going to beta i tested and BFN


----------



## hiccups

I had to pull myself together and still go in for beta. Devastated.they won't call me until after 1 with official results.


----------



## MrsC8776

hiccups said:


> Today was beta, but before going to beta i tested and BFN

:hugs: I'm so sorry. :(

Do you have any frozen ones so that you are able to do a FET when you are ready?


----------



## jchic

Sorry about the BFN Hiccups :( When can you start again?

Good luck BOMO!

Quick question for the pregos on here: On Friday, I am going to visit my cousin and her husband. They just had a baby boy about 4 weeks ago. Anyway, she has a cat. I am NOT allergic to cats, but wondering if I can still visit with the cat there? Have you heard of anything saying otherwise?


----------



## MrsC8776

jchic~ You should be fine. I think the only issue with cats is the cat box it self. Plenty of people have cats and are pregnant. :thumbup:


----------



## hiccups

No frosties, it will take another two years for us to save up and try again.


----------



## jchic

Mrs. C - thanks mama :) I figured it was with the litter box, but its not like I will be anywhere near that, you know?

Hiccups - ugh, I am so sorry. Schedule a follow up appointment and perhaps see what went wrong and what they can address for next time. I am hoping you get your BFP before your next try. Hang in there and we are here for you!


----------



## never2late70

Hiccups: :cry: I'm crushed for you. I am so sorry.

~Angie


----------



## MrsC8776

hiccups said:


> No frosties, it will take another two years for us to save up and try again.

I hate that finances come between people and a family. Thats where we were also. Just goes back to the whole insurance talk. I'm so sorry. I truly hope for a natural bfp for you rather than having to wait two years. 



jchic said:


> Mrs. C - thanks mama :) I figured it was with the litter box, but its not like I will be anywhere near that, you know?
> 
> Hiccups - ugh, I am so sorry. Schedule a follow up appointment and perhaps see what went wrong and what they can address for next time. I am hoping you get your BFP before your next try. Hang in there and we are here for you!

:) Exactly! No one wants to be near that even if they own a cat. Like you I have a dog at home so I don't deal with all the cat stuff.


----------



## MoBaby

Hiccups :( sooo sorry!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

BOMO - YAY!!! Good luck!
Hiccups - I'm so so sorry!

Jchic - I have a cat lol and found out I'm not immune to toxoplasmosis (sp?) - they said don't change the litter (it's ok to go near it LOL) but even still it's a risk because of OUTSIDE cats who may have eaten a bad rat, mouse etc. If it's an indoor cat, there is no risk unless they feed it raw meat. Mine is strictly indoors and eats only cat food so I'm good :)


----------



## TwoRdue

So sorry hiccups, wish you all the best in the future 

I did not no that about the litter tray.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

So sorry Hiccups.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Quick update, they got 11 eggs (double +1 from last time). I'll know tomorrow how many fertilize. I'm going home to sleep, I'm way more crampy than last time plus still have a cold. Hopefully sleeping and my heating pad help.


----------



## MrsC8776

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Quick update, they got 11 eggs (double +1 from last time). I'll know tomorrow how many fertilize. I'm going home to sleep, I'm way more crampy than last time plus still have a cold. Hopefully sleeping and my heating pad help.

Great news! I hope you feel better and I look forward to your update tomorrow. Get some rest. :)


----------



## Pink gerbera

Yey BOMO great news :) xx


----------



## never2late70

Great news BOMO I can only pray to get that many! :happydance:

I can't wait for the report!


----------



## oneof14

Awesome BOMO! Rest-up, looking forward to the fert report.


----------



## bubumaci

Hiccups :hugs: I really hope it is just too soon for the HPT and that the bloods will give you a different result :hugs:


----------



## bubumaci

Great news BOMO - happy to hear that you have such good results. Rest up and FX'd for a good report tomorrow :) :hugs:


----------



## oneof14

:hugs: hiccups! So so sorry!


----------



## TwoRdue

Good one bomo, wishing for them to fertilize well.x


----------



## jchic

Great bomo! WOOHOO!


----------



## MoBaby

Bomo that's fantastic!!!!


----------



## never2late70

um..is it normal to have a lot of ewcm at this stage? Day 8 of stims? :shrug:


----------



## jchic

Yes!!!! Thats good! That means things are happening down there. WOOHOO!


----------



## never2late70

jchic said:


> Yes!!!! Thats good! That means things are happening down there. WOOHOO!

Thank you I am sooooo excited! :happydance:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Quick update, they got 11 eggs (double +1 from last time). I'll know tomorrow how many fertilize. I'm going home to sleep, I'm way more crampy than last time plus still have a cold. Hopefully sleeping and my heating pad help.

That is excellent news Bomo!!!! Congrats :hugs: Feel better soon :thumbup:


----------



## GettingBroody

Hiccups - I am so so sorry hon :hugs:

Mo - :hugs: You poor thing. I'm sure today was a hard enough day for you without that happening...

Bubu - I know exactly what you mean about trying not to notice symptoms... It's so hard to do though! Fx'd for you? When do you think you will test?

BOMO - congrats! 11 is great! Looking forward to your update! Rest well today!

Swepa - hope yor scan went well today!

Never - yay for ewcm!

Two4 - how did you get on today?

Jenn - I'm counting them down!!


----------



## TwoRdue

Hi Getting - Just had blood taken and will get at call within the next three hours!


----------



## jchic

Fingers crossed Two!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Bomo - that is great!


----------



## wantbabysoon

So I finally figured out the new OB-GYN situation and have my first appointment on 16th Oct. Also, they scheduled me for first trimester screening for the 24th, are you ladies planning to get it done? I am still not sure..


----------



## jchic

Baby - the 16th is almost here, yay! DH and I talked about the screening and have decided against it. Any type of testing (all of our original bloodwork from the RE came back perfect, with no markers, etc) makes me SUPER nervous, and I feel like if they told me my baby had a 1 in 200000000000 chance of something being wrong, I personally would focus on that 1 part. Thats me though. I get SUPER worried. So we are going to bypass the testing so I am not a nervous wreck.


----------



## bubumaci

@ Getting - I am not going to do a HPT, as I am getting bloods on Sunday + Wednesday. A HPT wouldn't show anything this early... :)


----------



## GettingBroody

Bubu - oh yes, forgot your clinic does super early testing! Good luck! :dust:


----------



## Stinas

Lindsay - Yes, I do need a vacation! I feel like we never went away this summer, like Bahamas was a dream lol DH and I were talking about it today actually. How are you feeling?
You need to take before and after pics of the room!

notoptimistic - Maybe they can give you provera? They told me if it takes longer than normal thats what they were going to do. 

MoBaby - Im sorry you are feeling this way...... I did too....most of the girls around the same cycle got their BFP's on the first try when I was on my first as well.....i feel more like I took one for the team. 
I do hear a lot of women do better with FET.........so I guess all we can do is hope for the best. 

wantbabysoon - Im sorry one didnt survive, but glad to hear the other is doing well!

Lulu - I know! Its crazy how glad I am to see AF lol Thats a great beta! Yay!

BabyOnMyOwn - Yay for 11!!!!!!!!

hiccups - :hugs: Im sorry! It really sucks when you have to wait to save up. I just dont understand how this stuff is not covered but we have to pay for lazy unemployed people with 10 kids, who have tons of piercings and tattoos and freshly painted nails. Drives me insane! WTF....makes me want to sit on my ass and do nothing. 

teapot - Where are you cycle buddy? How are you doing?


Well AF is here!!! FINALLY! Its not such a normal AF....more of a light flow....but I dont care, im considering it CD1. TMI, but when the toilet water is red, its CD1. Gross I know, but whatever, you all get it so im sure you will survive reading it lol 
I go in for bloods tom and I am guessing they will tell me when to start taking all these pills. :happydance:


----------



## MoBaby

Stinas I'm the same way in regards to AF! Wish they would have started me on estrace on cd2; I have to wait until cd21 or something like that! Good luck! FX for you!


----------



## Stinas

Mobaby - Thank you...you too! 
I have no clue when I am starting them....Maybe tom? I just want to fast forward now. Just nervous about the thawing process.


----------



## Jenn76

hiccups said:


> Today was beta, but before going to beta i tested and BFN

Sorry to hear this Lily :hugs: I hope you can get started sooner then that you deserve a BFP.



jchic said:


> Sorry about the BFN Hiccups :( When can you start again?
> 
> Good luck BOMO!
> 
> Quick question for the pregos on here: On Friday, I am going to visit my cousin and her husband. They just had a baby boy about 4 weeks ago. Anyway, she has a cat. I am NOT allergic to cats, but wondering if I can still visit with the cat there? Have you heard of anything saying otherwise?

I have two cats, like others said it's just the litter. 



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Quick update, they got 11 eggs (double +1 from last time). I'll know tomorrow how many fertilize. I'm going home to sleep, I'm way more crampy than last time plus still have a cold. Hopefully sleeping and my heating pad help.

:happydance: Fantastic news, can't wait for your fert report.



never2late70 said:


> um..is it normal to have a lot of ewcm at this stage? Day 8 of stims? :shrug:

Great sign! Trigger soon!



TwoRdue said:


> Hi Getting - Just had blood taken and will get at call within the next three hours!

Good Luck!



wantbabysoon said:


> So I finally figured out the new OB-GYN situation and have my first appointment on 16th Oct. Also, they scheduled me for first trimester screening for the 24th, are you ladies planning to get it done? I am still not sure..

I am having the tests done because of my age. My hospital does it if you are over 35 or high risk. Glad to hear you got a ob-gyn.



bubumaci said:


> @ Getting - I am not going to do a HPT, as I am getting bloods on Sunday + Wednesday. A HPT wouldn't show anything this early... :)

Good Luck! I will cross everything for you. 

AFM: Finally heard from my OB-GYN and got an appointment for Friday. I doubt she will do a scan but I'm hoping she will. I'm telling my family on Sunday so it would be great to have that reassurance. I do have a scan on Tuesday so not much longer anyway.


----------



## Lindsay18

BOMO- that's fantastic!!!

Stinas- yay for AF!!! Lol. Totally the rule for day 1 haha!!!


----------



## almosthere

i have a cat-dh has been changing to little to be extra safe since a year ago when we were ttc..bless his soul! lol

hiccups I am so so sorry I hope you get a financial miracle or a natural miracle bfp before you need to start back up with ivf!!

bomo congrats that is amazing!!

GL BUBU almost there with testing!!!


----------



## almosthere

oh and yayy for af stinas, roll on next cycle woohoo!!


----------



## TwoRdue

Hi Ladies,
I finally got a call back from the nurse and beta is 2705 at 21dpo, all is looking great. I know I am going to be a basket case with this pregnancy. I have my first appointment with the hospital on the 16th:happydance::happydance: I hope that he scans me the same day


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Wow - I bet that you do have two in there - I wont say three ;) That is a high beta! You have to wait until the 16th to get scanned? What are you going to do to pass the time?


----------



## TwoRdue

Sleep I hope lol. I was hoping to get a six week scan but the clinic only books them in for week seven and will only do it on the 18th and the earliest appointment for the hospital was the 16th ahhhh.
Two would be great but with my last pregnancy I will be treading on water..
How are you feeling MissA?


----------



## almosthere

i think 2 as well!!

and I also only get a 7 week...which I still think is fab since I thought normally woman don't go in til 8 with a natural bfp...although I could be wrong!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I'm just kidding - I just had to say:) I don't really know if the numbers mean that much - you will just have to wait and see:) I'm feeling good. I feel more tired than usual - not sure if that is a symptom of pregnancy or of worrying...lol I'm going in for my scan tomorrow so just hoping everything is where it is supposed to be. I don't think I am getting anymore bloddwork though - just the two times I guess? So, at your scan on the 16th will they be able to hear the heartbeat?? That will be so exciting and worth the wait for sure :) Do they know why it happened the last time?


----------



## TwoRdue

The scan on the 16 will be a basic scan for the doctor to look at, I will see a heart beat but this machine I will not be able to hear it but then the scan for the 18th is for the IVF clinic and that I be the one that will do everything. 7 weeks must be the norm then.
Yay a scan tomorrow should show how many sacks are in there. Cant wait to hear about it. 
I have been so so tied and about to go and have a nana nap lol, sore bb and nausea after eating and only a little when hungry. Exciting :)


----------



## MrsC8776

wantbabysoon said:


> So I finally figured out the new OB-GYN situation and have my first appointment on 16th Oct. Also, they scheduled me for first trimester screening for the 24th, are you ladies planning to get it done? I am still not sure..

I had the testing done and still am. They do a two part blood test at my clinic. If you can not look at the numbers to much I think its a great idea. You could also use it as an extra scan. You just have to do what is best for you. Either way I wouldn't have one an amnio.



Stinas said:


> Lindsay - Yes, I do need a vacation! I feel like we never went away this summer, like Bahamas was a dream lol DH and I were talking about it today actually. How are you feeling?
> You need to take before and after pics of the room!
> 
> notoptimistic - Maybe they can give you provera? They told me if it takes longer than normal thats what they were going to do.
> 
> MoBaby - Im sorry you are feeling this way...... I did too....most of the girls around the same cycle got their BFP's on the first try when I was on my first as well.....i feel more like I took one for the team.
> I do hear a lot of women do better with FET.........so I guess all we can do is hope for the best.
> 
> wantbabysoon - Im sorry one didnt survive, but glad to hear the other is doing well!
> 
> Lulu - I know! Its crazy how glad I am to see AF lol Thats a great beta! Yay!
> 
> BabyOnMyOwn - Yay for 11!!!!!!!!
> 
> hiccups - :hugs: Im sorry! It really sucks when you have to wait to save up. I just dont understand how this stuff is not covered but we have to pay for lazy unemployed people with 10 kids, who have tons of piercings and tattoos and freshly painted nails. Drives me insane! WTF....makes me want to sit on my ass and do nothing.
> 
> teapot - Where are you cycle buddy? How are you doing?
> 
> 
> Well AF is here!!! FINALLY! Its not such a normal AF....more of a light flow....but I dont care, im considering it CD1. TMI, but when the toilet water is red, its CD1. Gross I know, but whatever, you all get it so im sure you will survive reading it lol
> I go in for bloods tom and I am guessing they will tell me when to start taking all these pills. :happydance:

Yay for AF showing up! :happydance: I can't wait to hear what the schedule is. 



Jenn76 said:


> hiccups said:
> 
> 
> Today was beta, but before going to beta i tested and BFN
> 
> Sorry to hear this Lily :hugs: I hope you can get started sooner then that you deserve a BFP.
> 
> 
> 
> jchic said:
> 
> 
> Sorry about the BFN Hiccups :( When can you start again?
> 
> Good luck BOMO!
> 
> Quick question for the pregos on here: On Friday, I am going to visit my cousin and her husband. They just had a baby boy about 4 weeks ago. Anyway, she has a cat. I am NOT allergic to cats, but wondering if I can still visit with the cat there? Have you heard of anything saying otherwise?Click to expand...
> 
> I have two cats, like others said it's just the litter.
> 
> 
> 
> BabyOnMyOwn said:
> 
> 
> Quick update, they got 11 eggs (double +1 from last time). I'll know tomorrow how many fertilize. I'm going home to sleep, I'm way more crampy than last time plus still have a cold. Hopefully sleeping and my heating pad help.Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance: Fantastic news, can't wait for your fert report.
> 
> 
> 
> never2late70 said:
> 
> 
> um..is it normal to have a lot of ewcm at this stage? Day 8 of stims? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Great sign! Trigger soon!
> 
> 
> 
> TwoRdue said:
> 
> 
> Hi Getting - Just had blood taken and will get at call within the next three hours!Click to expand...
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> 
> 
> wantbabysoon said:
> 
> 
> So I finally figured out the new OB-GYN situation and have my first appointment on 16th Oct. Also, they scheduled me for first trimester screening for the 24th, are you ladies planning to get it done? I am still not sure..Click to expand...
> 
> I am having the tests done because of my age. My hospital does it if you are over 35 or high risk. Glad to hear you got a ob-gyn.
> 
> 
> 
> bubumaci said:
> 
> 
> @ Getting - I am not going to do a HPT, as I am getting bloods on Sunday + Wednesday. A HPT wouldn't show anything this early... :)Click to expand...
> 
> Good Luck! I will cross everything for you.
> 
> AFM: Finally heard from my OB-GYN and got an appointment for Friday. I doubt she will do a scan but I'm hoping she will. I'm telling my family on Sunday so it would be great to have that reassurance. I do have a scan on Tuesday so not much longer anyway.Click to expand...

Fx for a scan on Friday and Tuesday! :) 



TwoRdue said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I finally got a call back from the nurse and beta is 2705 at 21dpo, all is looking great. I know I am going to be a basket case with this pregnancy. I have my first appointment with the hospital on the 16th:happydance::happydance: I hope that he scans me the same day

I'm going to be the odd one out and say you have one strong and healthy one in there. :thumbup:

MissA~ Good luck at your scan tomorrow! Please update us!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Be sure to get plenty of rest when you need it:) I will for sure update you tomorrow!


----------



## TwoRdue

Thanks MrsC. This is an amazing group of woman!


----------



## Stinas

Thanks ladies! I cant wait to get started! I will probably be a nervous wreck wondering if it will survive the thaw, but it is what it is as I always say!

TwoRdue - Great number!!!


----------



## drsquid

bubu- i felt like someone suddenly drugged me 2 days after transfer. only symptom i got

lindsay- my sister might do that but im not holding my breath,. getting cute vinyl stickers. mom got me glow in the dark monsters and im pondering a big anime octopus (but it is way overpriced)

mo- sorry that sucks

bomo= yay for 11 lucky number

jchic- just dont change the litter =) i do my own but they are strictly indoor and have been their whole lives. so either they had it and im immune or they dont have it and im good. 

want- i skipped mine because i knew i was doing amnio regardless. consider doing maternit21 cause that will give you more of a yes or no rather than a high or low risk

jenn- mine scans everytime. she knows i scan too but... she does it anyway =)

hiccups- im sorry


----------



## GettingBroody

Stinas - yay for af! Good luck with your apt tomor!

Two - great beta :dance:

MissA - good luck at your scan today!


----------



## bubumaci

TwoRdue said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I finally got a call back from the nurse and beta is 2705 at 21dpo, all is looking great. I know I am going to be a basket case with this pregnancy. I have my first appointment with the hospital on the 16th:happydance::happydance: I hope that he scans me the same day

Congratulations - that sounds like a fabulous figure for 21 dpo (since I have no clue about the beta levels, I am not going to make any guesses :winkwink:) - good luck for your appointment :)



Stinas said:


> Thanks ladies! I cant wait to get started! I will probably be a nervous wreck wondering if it will survive the thaw, but it is what it is as I always say!
> 
> TwoRdue - Great number!!!

Stinas - excited with you! When is the thaw? :hugs:



drsquid said:


> bubu- i felt like someone suddenly drugged me 2 days after transfer. only symptom i got

Thanks Dr! ... I just don't want to get my hopes up and do any SS (especially so early on). It was just the bizarrest feeling - I was fine and then suddenly so exhausted that I couldn't concentrate - doing the same thing twice (for quarter close) and after the initial "bam" it came and went - between feeling like I could fall off the chair exhaustion and feeling more or less OK. I did stop working at 5:30 pm, because I felt I couldn't concentrate any longer and wasn't being productive (had started at 8 ... and it was a national holiday here anyway... and I needed input from someone else before I could carry on .. and I was just soooo tired)... In the evening I started getting a slightly sore throat and went to bed relatively early (compared to what I usually do anyway - not considered early by most)... I slept really deeply and woke up feeling drugged! I am more or less OK now - just feeling very tired .. and have sneezed a few times. Perhaps it's just a cold coming on :dohh:
Oh and last night, my boobs started feeling achey at the sides, but I think that is just normal from Progesterone (have had it several times in natural, non-treatment cycles) - still aching this morning and feeling swollen. But again, I put that down to the medication and the second half of my cycle.
And finally - it is starting to feel like something is going on down there and my mind occasionally thinks "yes, it has finally worked" and then you get the angel on the other shoulder saying "ignore it, you don't want to think about it" ... and then concentrating on something else.
I swear this whole process is enough to make anyone move into two-personality mode :haha:


----------



## GettingBroody

bubumaci said:


> I swear this whole process is enough to make anyone move into two-personality mode :haha:

I couldn't agree more!! Half of you is saying "Stay positive, this has definitely worked" and the other half is saying "Don't get your hopes up..." :wacko: No wonder we're all gone a bit half mad! In the long run I think positivity is the better option though! IT WILL HAPPEN!!!!!!!! :dust:


----------



## drsquid

bubu- fingers crossed for you. that is EXACTLY what happened to me. sitting in court suddenly couldnt follow what was going on. totally exhausted etc. got better after that day. i totally hope this is finally it for you


----------



## Jenn76

TwoRdue said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I finally got a call back from the nurse and beta is 2705 at 21dpo, all is looking great. I know I am going to be a basket case with this pregnancy. I have my first appointment with the hospital on the 16th:happydance::happydance: I hope that he scans me the same day

Great to hear your bean(s) is/are okay. Can't wait to hear about your scan. Hard to guess if it's one or two the beta ranges are so large. 



MissAnnabelle said:


> I'm just kidding - I just had to say:) I don't really know if the numbers mean that much - you will just have to wait and see:) I'm feeling good. I feel more tired than usual - not sure if that is a symptom of pregnancy or of worrying...lol I'm going in for my scan tomorrow so just hoping everything is where it is supposed to be. I don't think I am getting anymore bloddwork though - just the two times I guess? So, at your scan on the 16th will they be able to hear the heartbeat?? That will be so exciting and worth the wait for sure :) Do they know why it happened the last time?

Good a luck with your scan today! 



Stinas said:


> Thanks ladies! I cant wait to get started! I will probably be a nervous wreck wondering if it will survive the thaw, but it is what it is as I always say!
> 
> TwoRdue - Great number!!!

It will and you will be PUPO in no time. 



bubumaci said:


> Thanks Dr! ... I just don't want to get my hopes up and do any SS (especially so early on). It was just the bizarrest feeling - I was fine and then suddenly so exhausted that I couldn't concentrate - doing the same thing twice (for quarter close) and after the initial "bam" it came and went - between feeling like I could fall off the chair exhaustion and feeling more or less OK. I did stop working at 5:30 pm, because I felt I couldn't concentrate any longer and wasn't being productive (had started at 8 ... and it was a national holiday here anyway... and I needed input from someone else before I could carry on .. and I was just soooo tired)... In the evening I started getting a slightly sore throat and went to bed relatively early (compared to what I usually do anyway - not considered early by most)... I slept really deeply and woke up feeling drugged! I am more or less OK now - just feeling very tired .. and have sneezed a few times. Perhaps it's just a cold coming on :dohh:
> Oh and last night, my boobs started feeling achey at the sides, but I think that is just normal from Progesterone (have had it several times in natural, non-treatment cycles) - still aching this morning and feeling swollen. But again, I put that down to the medication and the second half of my cycle.
> And finally - it is starting to feel like something is going on down there and my mind occasionally thinks "yes, it has finally worked" and then you get the angel on the other shoulder saying "ignore it, you don't want to think about it" ... and then concentrating on something else.
> I swear this whole process is enough to make anyone move into two-personality mode :haha:

We are all pulling for you! I was really tired early after transfer too. Could have been the whole IVF process catching up or the change of meds, but it is a good sign. Not much longer and you will know. Three more days right?!


----------



## Jenn76

It's kind of funny thinking of how far apart we all are geographically. Drsquid is up late posting almost 3am there, for me it is 7 am and broody and Bubu it most be late morning or afternoon where you guys are.


----------



## bubumaci

Yup - I think it's pretty cool actually, to be so far apart and yet so linked here.
FYI my post is at 12:15 here now :)

Oh - yes, Sunday morning is first blood test, so I get the results early afternoon. I still find it amazing that they expect to see the results so soon in the bloods!!


----------



## almosthere

bubu i have a really good feeling for you!! and please remind me how many dpo are they doing your beta?

afm awaiting 3rd beta results...


----------



## jchic

Omg. I can barely type i am so in shock. Went for scan today and their are two gorgeous babies...dr morris was in shock. Said she hadnt missed a twin in 4 years. 

Baby a is measuring at 8 weeks 5 days and hb of 169bpm
baby b is measuring at 8 weeks 2 days and hb of 172bpm

both are healthy and perfect! 

Wow. Life is crazy!
 



Attached Files:







twins.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 18


----------



## bubumaci

almosthere said:


> bubu i have a really good feeling for you!! and please remind me how many dpo are they doing your beta?
> 
> afm awaiting 3rd beta results...

Thank you - I so hope so!! :) :hugs:
Um Sunday is 6dp5dt, so 11 dpo and the second blood test is Wednesday, so 9dp5dt - 14 dpo. I know that it should be fine to get a reading.... but still ... :)

When do you get the results? Can't wait to hear them :)



jchic said:


> Omg. I can barely type i am so in shock. Went for scan today and their are two gorgeous babies...dr morris was in shock. Said she hadnt missed a twin in 4 years.
> 
> Baby a is measuring at 8 weeks 5 days and hb of 169bpm
> baby b is measuring at 8 weeks 2 days and hb of 172bpm
> 
> both are healthy and perfect!
> 
> Wow. Life is crazy!

jchic ... CONGRATULATIONS on twins. ... there were quite few on here who felt your Beta was high for a singleton :winkwink:
How exciting!! Shocking, but exciting! I am thrilled for you :dance:


----------



## michelle01

Jess - CONGRATS on your twins...OMG I am so happy for you :)

Angie - I am glad this cycle is going good for you! FX'ed that you get your BFP from this one ;)

I know I haven't been keeping up much on this thread, but I have been reading and I am so happy for everyone that got their BFP! My last failed cycle was really hard for me; one failed, you pick up and move on, but after multiples you start to wonder if this will work for you!? I finally got AF this morning in full gear, so we are picking up the pieces again and starting #3 for a November retrieval/transfer. Hopefully for me, third times a charm!


----------



## bubumaci

Oh Michelle - I so hope so! :hugs: Good on your for picking yourself up for another round in the ring! I so know how you feel :hug:


----------



## almosthere

Wow jchic so exciting yayyy! Congrats :) and bubu I get my results at work on voicemail usually at about 230 or 3 lol I also called to see if we can find out the sex early or not as I think we did chrom testing! So lots of exciting news to wait for. Then I also scheduled my 8 week prenatal apt for the 18th so happy!


----------



## bubumaci

How exciting Almost - can't wait to hear your news :) :)


----------



## MoBaby

Jchic!!!! Congrats girl!!!!


----------



## oneof14

Jess, OMG!! That's is such a wonderful surprise today!!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Yay jchic!! That is soooo exciting!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

jchic said:


> Omg. I can barely type i am so in shock. Went for scan today and their are two gorgeous babies...dr morris was in shock. Said she hadnt missed a twin in 4 years.
> 
> Baby a is measuring at 8 weeks 5 days and hb of 169bpm
> baby b is measuring at 8 weeks 2 days and hb of 172bpm
> 
> both are healthy and perfect!
> 
> Wow. Life is crazy!

That is such exciting news!!!!!!!!! Im so happy for you!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi everyone....I have bad news ..not sure why....but I ended up having a miscarriage last night..broken hearted is not even the word. I knew something was wrong because I just didnt feel good. 

Hopefully I will be able to start again. So happy for everyone that has their BFP's and is looking good...for the rest of us...we will keep our heads high and try again. I know some day I will be a mommy again. God has my back. Xoxoxoxo


----------



## oneof14

Praying, I am so sorry & heartbroken for you! Big :hugs:


----------



## jchic

Oh Kathy, I am heartbroken for you :( What happened??? Are you ok? How are you feeling??


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

oneof14 said:


> Praying, I am so sorry & heartbroken for you! Big :hugs:

:hugs:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

jchic said:


> Oh Kathy, I am heartbroken for you :( What happened??? Are you ok? How are you feeling??

Im really not sure what happened. I just had a bad stomach ache at work and by the time I came home I was bleeding. There was nothing they could do. The baby just came right out. I have no cramping or pain and I'm not bleeding. Just sitting here at home waiting for the doctor to call me. 

Congrats again on the twins. That is one awesome surprise! :hugs:


----------



## bubumaci

Oh Prayin - I am so so so very sorry for you :hugs: I can imagine how devastated you must be feeling (actually, I can't ... finally getting that :bfp: and having it taken ... I can't imagine it) Big :hug:


----------



## jchic

I am so very sorry. Praying you stay strong during this time and hoping that you can get some answers at the doctor.


----------



## drsquid

pray- im so sorry

jchic- wow congrats =)

time- i was on night shift last night hence the middle of the night posting =) it is nice we are all different times. means it is never truly quiet on here. 30 min left then it is off to the ob


----------



## MoBaby

Prayin :( soooooo sorry :( my heart breaks for you!


----------



## michelle01

Prayin - I am soooo sorry :hugs: I hope you get some answers from the doctor. Nobody should have to go through that.


----------



## wantbabysoon

Prayin - I am so so sorry.


----------



## Lindsay18

Jess- insane!! Congrats!


----------



## Lindsay18

Kathy- like I said before- terrible news and I am so deeply sorry for you! Here for you as always!! Xoxo


----------



## MrsC8776

jchic said:


> Omg. I can barely type i am so in shock. Went for scan today and their are two gorgeous babies...dr morris was in shock. Said she hadnt missed a twin in 4 years.
> 
> Baby a is measuring at 8 weeks 5 days and hb of 169bpm
> baby b is measuring at 8 weeks 2 days and hb of 172bpm
> 
> both are healthy and perfect!
> 
> Wow. Life is crazy!

Congrats again! I'm so excited for you guys! 



michelle01 said:


> Jess - CONGRATS on your twins...OMG I am so happy for you :)
> 
> Angie - I am glad this cycle is going good for you! FX'ed that you get your BFP from this one ;)
> 
> I know I haven't been keeping up much on this thread, but I have been reading and I am so happy for everyone that got their BFP! My last failed cycle was really hard for me; one failed, you pick up and move on, but after multiples you start to wonder if this will work for you!? I finally got AF this morning in full gear, so we are picking up the pieces again and starting #3 for a November retrieval/transfer. Hopefully for me, third times a charm!

:happydance: Yay for getting started soon! 



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Hi everyone....I have bad news ..not sure why....but I ended up having a miscarriage last night..broken hearted is not even the word. I knew something was wrong because I just didnt feel good.
> 
> Hopefully I will be able to start again. So happy for everyone that has their BFP's and is looking good...for the rest of us...we will keep our heads high and try again. I know some day I will be a mommy again. God has my back. Xoxoxoxo

:hugs: I'm so sorry. :cry: I know no words can help but we are all here for you.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Prayin, I'm SO sorry!

Jchic, wow congratulations!

Sorry to not do more personals, but my kiddos are working quietly for a few minutes so I wanted to let you know my update. 

Nurse just called, of my 11 eggs 5 of them fertilized. I would have loved it if more did, but I am VERY happy with those 5. Last time 3 of 5 fertilized, but only 2 developed. Hopefully I'll get at least 2 out of these 5. She said she would call back later to let me know if I will be doing a day 3 or day 5 transfer. Either way, they will be adding assisted hatching to this cycle.


----------



## Lindsay18

BOMO that's wonderful!!!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Prayin - I'm so sorry to hear your news. That is so sad. I hope you're doing ok?

Jhic - wow how exciting. Congratulations :)

BOMO - great news. 

Michelle - great you're starting again. 

Hope everyone is good? I'm super tired at the moment. 

Much love ladies

Pink xxx


----------



## hiccups

Praying so sorry. I hope you and i can find the strength to move on.I know words don't help much but just know that if you need to vent I'm here.: hug:


----------



## TwoRdue

Prayin - I am so sorry for your loss, I know any loss in a pregnancy is hard no matter how far along you are. I hope that you get all the support you need from your loved one's. Try not to push yourself and take all the time you need.x will be thinking of you.x


----------



## GettingBroody

Prayin - again, I am so so sorry :hugs: Thinking of you. 

Michelle - :hugs: Fx'd this cycle will bring you 2 lovely pink lines!

BOMO - great fert report! I only had 3 fertilise and we ended up doing a 3 day transfer so don't be disheartened if the FS decides not to wait til day 5! When is your next update?

Jchic - I can't believe there was another hiding in there all along!!! You must have got the shock of your life when you saw there was two!! Congratulations!! :baby::baby:

Stinas - how did you get on today?

Never - how are you feeling?


----------



## wantbabysoon

I have been reading about stories about the vanishing twin and while most say the other baby is just fine I am starting to worry.. I am a mess today and can't focus on work. I just want the one baby to hold on tight since I am really upset about the one that did not make it. Sorry for venting!


----------



## MrsC8776

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Prayin, I'm SO sorry!
> 
> Jchic, wow congratulations!
> 
> Sorry to not do more personals, but my kiddos are working quietly for a few minutes so I wanted to let you know my update.
> 
> Nurse just called, of my 11 eggs 5 of them fertilized. I would have loved it if more did, but I am VERY happy with those 5. Last time 3 of 5 fertilized, but only 2 developed. Hopefully I'll get at least 2 out of these 5. She said she would call back later to let me know if I will be doing a day 3 or day 5 transfer. Either way, they will be adding assisted hatching to this cycle.

Great report! 



wantbabysoon said:


> I have been reading about stories about the vanishing twin and while most say the other baby is just fine I am starting to worry.. I am a mess today and can't focus on work. I just want the one baby to hold on tight since I am really upset about the one that did not make it. Sorry for venting!

Feel free to vent anytime. I'm sure this is a very mixed emotion time for you right now. I'm so sorry you have to worry about this. I do believe the other baby will be just fine. Please try to believe that and stay strong for your little one. :hugs: When is your next appointment?


----------



## jchic

want - your baby is just fine. please try not to worry, ok?


----------



## Lindsay18

Want- I totally understand your worry!! When do you go in again? Try to be positive and stop reading that stuff!!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Thanks ladies... Lindsay, you sounded exactly like my husband there... that's exactly what he yelled at me "Stop reading that stuff"....
My appointment with the OB is on 16th Oct but I am not sure if I get a scan that day so I called my RE and they said they would see me again next week to make me feel better.. So I go in to see my RE on 9th .. They probably think I am a mad woman at my RE's office but I would go crazy until 16th so whatever :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Hahaha! See?! We make sense:) I'm so glad!!! I go to my OB the 9th


----------



## jchic

Want - glad you are seeing your RE. Sometimes its best to get checked out just for peace of mind. So glad to hear all is ok :)


----------



## wantbabysoon

It's so funny how before every appointment i think... once this appointment is done I will feel better.. Here I am .. 2 days after my last appointment and already freaking out!! When will this stop? I just wanna enjoy a normal pregnancy..


----------



## Pink gerbera

Want I'm sure your baby is absolutely fine. Please try not to worry :) A scan next week will make you feel better I'm sure xx


----------



## Pink gerbera

And I think it's totally normal to be a nervous wreck between scans! I am xx


----------



## bubumaci

BOMO - that sounds promising ... and has she called back yet?

Want - your worries are perfectly natural - it is very difficult not to obsess. I do hope that your RE can put your mind at rest :hugs:


----------



## GettingBroody

Want - so glad you're able to go in sooner than the 16th. It's totally normal that you would be worried but knowing its normal doesn't make it easier to cope with I'm sure! :hugs: And I agree with Lindsay and your dh - step away from Google!!!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

bubumaci said:


> BOMO - that sounds promising ... and has she called back yet?
> 
> Want - your worries are perfectly natural - it is very difficult not to obsess. I do hope that your RE can put your mind at rest :hugs:

She called back to let me know she will call me tomorrow to let me know when the transfer will be. Should I be concerned that they don't know? Last time I only had 2 fertilize so I knew right away it would be a day 3 transfer. Would it be better to do a day 5 transfer? The nurse yesterday confused me about the days. She said if one or two are shown to be the best right away they would do a day three but if they can't tell yet they would do a day 5 transfer. I thought if they were all developing normally it would be a day 5 but if they weren't doing as well it would be a day 3. Which is it?


----------



## GettingBroody

As far as I understand it one of the main advantages of a 5 day is that it gives the strong embryos some extra growing time to get a bit ahead of the other ones so they can be picked out easily. I suppose if 1 or 2 are very obviously ahead at day 3 then they mightn't see any point in keeping them out of their natural environment for longer. I wouldn't be a bit worried that they haven't decided yet - a day is a long time in the life of a tiny embryo! My FS didn't decide until day 3 that they would be putting them back that day...


----------



## bubumaci

"A day is a long time in the life of a tiny embryo" ... that made me smile :)


----------



## Jenn76

jchic said:


> Omg. I can barely type i am so in shock. Went for scan today and their are two gorgeous babies...dr morris was in shock. Said she hadnt missed a twin in 4 years.
> 
> Baby a is measuring at 8 weeks 5 days and hb of 169bpm
> baby b is measuring at 8 weeks 2 days and hb of 172bpm
> 
> both are healthy and perfect!
> 
> Wow. Life is crazy!

OMG! This is amazing news! I am so happy for you! Congrats!



michelle01 said:
 

> Jess - CONGRATS on your twins...OMG I am so happy for you :)
> 
> Angie - I am glad this cycle is going good for you! FX'ed that you get your BFP from this one ;)
> 
> I know I haven't been keeping up much on this thread, but I have been reading and I am so happy for everyone that got their BFP! My last failed cycle was really hard for me; one failed, you pick up and move on, but after multiples you start to wonder if this will work for you!? I finally got AF this morning in full gear, so we are picking up the pieces again and starting #3 for a November retrieval/transfer. Hopefully for me, third times a charm!

Glad to hear you are on your way again, third time will be it for you. 



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Hi everyone....I have bad news ..not sure why....but I ended up having a miscarriage last night..broken hearted is not even the word. I knew something was wrong because I just didnt feel good.
> 
> Hopefully I will be able to start again. So happy for everyone that has their BFP's and is looking good...for the rest of us...we will keep our heads high and try again. I know some day I will be a mommy again. God has my back. Xoxoxoxo

:hugs: Kathy I am so sorry to hear this :hugs: I hope you can start again soon. We all have your back too!



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Prayin, I'm SO sorry!
> 
> Jchic, wow congratulations!
> 
> Sorry to not do more personals, but my kiddos are working quietly for a few minutes so I wanted to let you know my update.
> 
> Nurse just called, of my 11 eggs 5 of them fertilized. I would have loved it if more did, but I am VERY happy with those 5. Last time 3 of 5 fertilized, but only 2 developed. Hopefully I'll get at least 2 out of these 5. She said she would call back later to let me know if I will be doing a day 3 or day 5 transfer. Either way, they will be adding assisted hatching to this cycle.

Great news! They left me till day three in order to decide if it would be three or five days. Usually they want to see how many cells they are by then. I'm sure you will hear tomorrow.



wantbabysoon said:


> I have been reading about stories about the vanishing twin and while most say the other baby is just fine I am starting to worry.. I am a mess today and can't focus on work. I just want the one baby to hold on tight since I am really upset about the one that did not make it. Sorry for venting!

:hugs: I was reading too much in the beginning of my pregnancy and it made me question everything I would feel. I had to stop because it was driving me insane. I'm still totally nervous and will be this whole pregnancy. I know it has to be worse for you after what you went through but you do have a strong bean there. All of your scans showed that and you said yourself that the doctor seemed worried about baby b at each of them. A is a survivor, and will be your forever baby. :hugs:


----------



## never2late70

Praying: I am so so sorry :cry:


----------



## never2late70

Jchic: I am so happy for you! I want twins so badly :happydance:


----------



## drsquid

bomo= i didnt know til i was driving in day 3 that we were doing day 5. as others have said the point to waiting is to see which are the best. there is no advantage to day 5 other than you may have sorted out which are the strongest embryos. i had 8 8-10 cell embies on day 3 by day 5 i had 4 grade 1 embies. Wouldn't have know which of those 8 were going to become those 4.. but likely any of the 8 would have been fine but why not see which is best if you have that luxury. stats dont show a difference in success rates between day 3 and day 5. so dont worry

wanna- totally. you are gonna end up reading peoples neg stories cause that is what they think to post on. chances are fabulous that everything will be just fine. I know this isnt the same thing at all but selective reduction is carried out later and the surviving babies do fine the vast majority of the time. This early the 2nd will likely disappear completely (as hard as that is to think about). Even with later ones I have read successive followup us watching the surviving twin and it does fine. That being said, us is harmless and it is always fun to see the babies especially when they are so small cause they are so active.


----------



## almosthere

dont be sorry for venting that is half the reason bnb exists in my mind!! LOL


----------



## wantbabysoon

Praying: I am so sorry :hug:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

I just wanted to say thank for being such an incredible group of ladies. All of you have been wonderful to me and Im grateful and truly blessed with all of the support. This is not the end of my story....the next chapter will begin with a BFP.... hugs and kisses to you all....xoxoxo


----------



## almosthere

I LOVE it Kathy, go you-you are so strong and I am so glad to know you over BNB....rooting for your next BFP!!!


----------



## Stinas

Jess - OMG YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY CONGRATS!!!!

michelle - FX third time is the charm! :hugs:

PRAYIN4BABIES - :hugs::hugs: Im soo sorry!

BabyOnMyOwn - Thats great news!!


Well ladies....I am officially on the FET train! :happydance::happydance: 
Even though AF is oddly light, doc said everything inside looks normal, even showed me a weird looking blob on the screen saying thats going to shed and then af should be done lol ummm ok. 
I started my estrogen tablet today...tue of next week I will up it to 2, then next sat up it to three(yay :dohh:).....then I go in for bloods and another scan on the 16th, which is when I will know when transfer will be. :happydance:

Its exciting to finally be back in the swing of things, but im super scared. After leaving the doc office this am I got super overwhelmed. What if it does not work again? DH is under a lot of stress with work and all this IVF expenses on top dont help. I know if it turns out to be a BFP it will make all his stress somewhat go away. I know he feel like he has let me down, I just want to make him happy. Know what I mean? It was just emotional today. Like why the hell cant I catch a freaking break? My cousin sent me one of those funnygram pic joke things(i forget the real name of it, the ones the entire world seems to be posting on FB).....it said.....Why is it that the worst mothers are always the most fertile......something like that. I just laughed because seriously 90% of the time, its the truth. 
Sorry for my rant. Im just annoyed today. To top the cake....I got excited my iPhone 5 came in....45min before I had to go to work.....while trying to sync.....I got a message basically saying my computer is too damn old! Grrrr!!!! Off to the Apple store I go tom am. FML!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Stinas. - I understand your worries and concerns. It's a difficult process physically but the emotions ontop are exhausting! Just remember we're here waiting for your bfp!!

Try to stay chilled and not let little things get to you. My RE said the biggest thing I could do was stay relaxed so I made a conscious effort to. I avoided over thinking everything and putting myself in situations that I found stressful. 

Xxxx


----------



## GettingBroody

Stinas - congrats on getting started!! You will be PUPO before you know it!

Prayin - :hugs:


----------



## MrsC8776

Stinas said:


> Jess - OMG YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY CONGRATS!!!!
> 
> michelle - FX third time is the charm! :hugs:
> 
> PRAYIN4BABIES - :hugs::hugs: Im soo sorry!
> 
> BabyOnMyOwn - Thats great news!!
> 
> 
> Well ladies....I am officially on the FET train! :happydance::happydance:
> Even though AF is oddly light, doc said everything inside looks normal, even showed me a weird looking blob on the screen saying thats going to shed and then af should be done lol ummm ok.
> I started my estrogen tablet today...tue of next week I will up it to 2, then next sat up it to three(yay :dohh:).....then I go in for bloods and another scan on the 16th, which is when I will know when transfer will be. :happydance:
> 
> Its exciting to finally be back in the swing of things, but im super scared. After leaving the doc office this am I got super overwhelmed. What if it does not work again? DH is under a lot of stress with work and all this IVF expenses on top dont help. I know if it turns out to be a BFP it will make all his stress somewhat go away. I know he feel like he has let me down, I just want to make him happy. Know what I mean? It was just emotional today. Like why the hell cant I catch a freaking break? My cousin sent me one of those funnygram pic joke things(i forget the real name of it, the ones the entire world seems to be posting on FB).....it said.....Why is it that the worst mothers are always the most fertile......something like that. I just laughed because seriously 90% of the time, its the truth.
> Sorry for my rant. Im just annoyed today. To top the cake....I got excited my iPhone 5 came in....45min before I had to go to work.....while trying to sync.....I got a message basically saying my computer is too damn old! Grrrr!!!! Off to the Apple store I go tom am. FML!

Yay for getting started soon! I'm so excited for you! That sucks about the computer though. Gives you a reason to get a new one. :winkwink:


----------



## TwoRdue

Just before your Get transfer lady's did you get a pic of your little embie?


----------



## GettingBroody

I didn't Two :nope: Would've been cool though!


----------



## TwoRdue

They always take me and the OH in a private room before the transfer and give us a photo and talked to use about how well it defrosted..


----------



## bubumaci

Two - it is my clinics policy to give a picture of the transferred emby / embies. The first three, I have lovely pictures - but this time around, on the day of my transfer, the microscopes were all so busy, that no-one that day got a picture. But yes - usually, they give a picture.


----------



## Lindsay18

Stinas- that's so awesome that you're getting started!! I'm so happy for you!! Totally understand your stress. Just remember its not you personally that has let him down, girl. You're in this together and it just hasn't been your time. This will be it and you'll both look back and say- that was definitely worth it!!! And of course that would happen to your phone/ computer- when it rains it pours lol!!! Xoxo


----------



## Jenn76

Pink gerbera said:


> Stinas. - I understand your worries and concerns. It's a difficult process physically but the emotions ontop are exhausting! Just remember we're here waiting for your bfp!!
> 
> Try to stay chilled and not let little things get to you. My RE said the biggest thing I could do was stay relaxed so I made a conscious effort to. I avoided over thinking everything and putting myself in situations that I found stressful.
> 
> Xxxx

Such a smart lady! I've been so paranoid lately. Reading into everything. I couldn't even sleep last night worrying over this pregnancy. I took a pregnancy test at 4 am just to try and reassure myself. :dohh: I just need to think positively. 



Stinas said:


> Jess - OMG YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY CONGRATS!!!!
> 
> michelle - FX third time is the charm! :hugs:
> 
> PRAYIN4BABIES - :hugs::hugs: Im soo sorry!
> 
> BabyOnMyOwn - Thats great news!!
> 
> 
> Well ladies....I am officially on the FET train! :happydance::happydance:
> Even though AF is oddly light, doc said everything inside looks normal, even showed me a weird looking blob on the screen saying thats going to shed and then af should be done lol ummm ok.
> I started my estrogen tablet today...tue of next week I will up it to 2, then next sat up it to three(yay :dohh:).....then I go in for bloods and another scan on the 16th, which is when I will know when transfer will be. :happydance:
> 
> Its exciting to finally be back in the swing of things, but im super scared. After leaving the doc office this am I got super overwhelmed. What if it does not work again? DH is under a lot of stress with work and all this IVF expenses on top dont help. I know if it turns out to be a BFP it will make all his stress somewhat go away. I know he feel like he has let me down, I just want to make him happy. Know what I mean? It was just emotional today. Like why the hell cant I catch a freaking break? My cousin sent me one of those funnygram pic joke things(i forget the real name of it, the ones the entire world seems to be posting on FB).....it said.....Why is it that the worst mothers are always the most fertile......something like that. I just laughed because seriously 90% of the time, its the truth.
> Sorry for my rant. Im just annoyed today. To top the cake....I got excited my iPhone 5 came in....45min before I had to go to work.....while trying to sync.....I got a message basically saying my computer is too damn old! Grrrr!!!! Off to the Apple store I go tom am. FML!

:hugs: This will be your time! I know my hubby was really down about all this when it was determined to be male factor. He was so proud after we had a good fert report and now that two took he is on :cloud9: his boys did good. Your DH will feel the same when you get your BFP! 

Time to get a new computer, LOL! I never was into technology and when I finally decided to buy a DVD player it wouldn't hook up to my old TV. That damn DVD player cost me a new tv and entertainment unit. Mind you this was 12 years ago.



TwoRdue said:


> Just before your Get transfer lady's did you get a pic of your little embie?

They put mine up on the tv and I snapped a pic.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Jenn - what's worrying you? When was your last/next scan? I hope you're ok? Xx


----------



## almosthere

woohoo stinas, rooting for your BFP, this is it!!


----------



## bubumaci

Jenn - have you any reason to think something might be wrong? :hugs:

AFM - nothing to report (except that I am strangely constantly hungry... can't be anything this early, I know - but even when I have eaten something, I feel the urge to eat some more!) oh - and a dream that I woke from with a scream ... DH was so sweet, put his arms round me and comforted me :cloud9: ... really horrible dream :( :( This huge spider was right in front of my face and I woke up throwing my duvet at it, so that it would land far away. Used to have some spider dreams in Australia (being an arachnophobe) but haven't dreamt one in at least a decade! ... aren't vivid dreams meant to be a good sign? .... but hey ... who's SS? :D :D
Oh well - two more days and I will get the results (which I am kinda dreading) ... but ... can't change the outcome either way...


----------



## almosthere

LOL bubu you make me laugh about your ss. Sorry for the horrid dream-I have had crying and screaming as a result of dreams!!

I am also now worrying about jenn hope you and LO are ok!


----------



## jchic

Stinas - SO excited you are getting started!!!! WOOHOO! Cant wait for your update mama! Stay POSITIVE :)

Jenn - hope all is ok. I worry and read into everything too. DONT though, ok?

Bubu - so excited for your update!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Stinas, yay for getting started!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Bubu - I had really vivid dreams for about a week starting at 6 or 7 dpo... Fx'd it's a good sign for you too!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Jenn - I hope you are ok?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Bubu - fingers crossed !!! 

Stinas - yay for getting started !!! 

Praying - so sorry :hugs:

I know there was another person who got a bfn I don remember their name right now and I'm on my phone so it's difficult to go back but :hugs: to you too!!

Jchic - yay for twins!! That is such a great surprise!'

AFM - 2 more days !!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Ash - are you all pumped up to get this party started? Haha


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yes I am :) I'm excited to start poking myself !! :haha:


----------



## MoBaby

Bubu bet you get a bfp!! :)


----------



## bubumaci

MoBaby said:


> Bubu bet you get a bfp!! :)

:) That would make me :happydance: :flower:


----------



## jchic

Good luck Ash! Sunday you start!


----------



## bubumaci

Ash ... two more days... before you start ... before I get my first results.
I will be thinking of you :) :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks girls!! I will be thinking of you too Bubu I have a good feeling!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Morning All! The nurse just called, I still have 5 good emryos growing away. They have decided to wait and do a day 5 transfer on Monday. I think the fact that they are still growing like they should be is a good thing (I hope it is!). 

I hope you all have a WONDERFUL Friday!!


----------



## Jenn76

Bubu: hungry is good. Sorry about the bad dream, I hate spiders!

Ash: Yeah for only two more days!

Thanks ladies for all the concerns! It turns out I was just being paranoid. It started a couple days ago when I was having mild pain shooting up my abdomin, it just worried me but it wasn't horrible pain. Then yesterday I had a coworker show me the bump pictures of her friend that had twins. The first picture was at 12w2d and she had a profound bump. Mine is barely larger then before IVF. I started thinking that my babies weren't progressing. I've been trying to find the babies heatbeats with my Doppler and still haven't. So it was all adding up on me. Then I started thinking last night about how the hospital called me on Wednesday and asked me to come in today to fill a cancellation. I just had bloods done last week and I started thinking they were bad and that's why they bumped my appointment. 

Anyway I got to hospital and it turns out they didn't know I was pregnant. :dohh: they got the referral sheet and thought I was going there to discuss my dermoids and having them removed. I had my MRI there and the DR I got referred to does those surgeries as well as OB-GYN. So appointment wasn't supposed to be an OB one. I told them how worried I was so they got an ultrasound machine and did a scan. 

Both babies are great! :thumbup: Baby A is measuring 12w2d and B 12w1d so right on par! They were dancing around waving their arms and legs at me. So relieved. Going back on Tuesday to have my NT scan. 

Thanks for all the support. Let's hope I am officially through with all these crazy thoughts.


----------



## Jenn76

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Morning All! The nurse just called, I still have 5 good emryos growing away. They have decided to wait and do a day 5 transfer on Monday. I think the fact that they are still growing like they should be is a good thing (I hope it is!).
> 
> I hope you all have a WONDERFUL Friday!!

Great news! So happy for you.


----------



## ksluice

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Morning All! The nurse just called, I still have 5 good emryos growing away. They have decided to wait and do a day 5 transfer on Monday. I think the fact that they are still growing like they should be is a good thing (I hope it is!).
> 
> I hope you all have a WONDERFUL Friday!!

Absolutely it is!! They would never put all 5 in on day 3, but if two had stopped growing, then they could just put all 3, but this way you can see which might be best to go in now, and whether there are ones to be frozen!! Its exciting!


----------



## Lindsay18

BOMO - That's awesome!! Great News!!

Ash - so exciting that you are starting already!!!

Bubu - I have a really good feeling for you this time!!

Jenn - I am so glad that happened even though it was a mix up! Sounds like you are right where you should be, girl! Congrats :)

AFM - I am having a really hard time hiding my already growing bump and have decided it's time to tell my friends and family:) Once a month I have a "family dinner" with about 10 of our closest friends over. October's dinner is tomorrow and I went on hallmark.com and made personalized paper plates that say "Make room at family dinner for the arrival of your nephew!! Due: May 3, 2013". So when they are finished eating, they will see it on their plates!!! So excited! 
Then we will be letting the rest of our family know this weekend :)


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Thank you all so much! I'm excited and nervous all wrapped up into one! 

Jenn, it totally makes sense with all that going on that you would worry! I'm so happy to hear all is going well! 

Lindsay, have fun telling everyone! I can't wait to hear how they all react!

Ksluice, thank you! This whole process is such a crazy rollercoaster! 

I started the progesterone yesterday and my crazy dreams have already started (I've had them every time I've been on progesterone!). Super vivid and intense! Oiy!


----------



## jchic

Linds - cant WAIT to hear how dinner goes!!!! 

Jenn - glad you are feeling better. Its hard to not compare to others and stuff, but you and the twinzos are just fine :) xo


----------



## jchic

Bomo - great news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jenn76

Ksluice: :hi: How have you been?

Lindsay: Such a cute way to announce the news! I totally need to come up with something. We are telling the family at Thanksgiving which is Sunday. Hmmmm...... Gotta start googling.


----------



## wantbabysoon

Jenn - That is great news on the babies!! Glad you got an extra scan to put your mind on ease.

Lindsay - That's great that you are showing already... Post bump pics!! I have no bump yet ...


----------



## drsquid

jenn- im 18 weeks and just starting to get a bump. if you have muscle tone then it seems to take longer. i also think counter intuitively if you are heavier you show faster because the growing uterus makes the fat bulge out where as if you are slim there isnt as much to bulge until the uterus gets big. also.. i swear people blow their bellies out in pics. i too could make myself look pregnant when i wasnt but that is the point to that? glad your us was good =) 

bomo- yay!!!


----------



## michelle01

Jenn - Great to hear all is going well with your babies :)

BOMO - That is fanstastic, good luck with your ER Monday!

Lindsay - CUTE CUTE CUTE idea! Love it.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Jenn - glad everything went well for you :) xx


----------



## Lindsay18

Drs- so you're saying I'm either fat or pushing my belly out... Interesting considering I'm neither and my stomach is hard as a rock. Think it depends on the person.


----------



## MrsC8776

bubumaci said:


> Jenn - have you any reason to think something might be wrong? :hugs:
> 
> AFM - nothing to report (except that I am strangely constantly hungry... can't be anything this early, I know - but even when I have eaten something, I feel the urge to eat some more!) oh - and a dream that I woke from with a scream ... DH was so sweet, put his arms round me and comforted me :cloud9: ... really horrible dream :( :( This huge spider was right in front of my face and I woke up throwing my duvet at it, so that it would land far away. Used to have some spider dreams in Australia (being an arachnophobe) but haven't dreamt one in at least a decade! ... aren't vivid dreams meant to be a good sign? .... but hey ... who's SS? :D :D
> Oh well - two more days and I will get the results (which I am kinda dreading) ... but ... can't change the outcome either way...

Fx for you!! I hate spiders also but that sounds like a very crazy dream. Will you be testing before your beta at all? I have a good feeling for you! 



ashknowsbest said:


> Bubu - fingers crossed !!!
> 
> Stinas - yay for getting started !!!
> 
> Praying - so sorry :hugs:
> 
> I know there was another person who got a bfn I don remember their name right now and I'm on my phone so it's difficult to go back but :hugs: to you too!!
> 
> Jchic - yay for twins!! That is such a great surprise!'
> 
> AFM - 2 more days !!

Not much longer! :happydance:



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Morning All! The nurse just called, I still have 5 good emryos growing away. They have decided to wait and do a day 5 transfer on Monday. I think the fact that they are still growing like they should be is a good thing (I hope it is!).
> 
> I hope you all have a WONDERFUL Friday!!

:happydance: Great news! Will you put one or two back? I always forget who has laws on this. 



Jenn76 said:


> Bubu: hungry is good. Sorry about the bad dream, I hate spiders!
> 
> Ash: Yeah for only two more days!
> 
> Thanks ladies for all the concerns! It turns out I was just being paranoid. It started a couple days ago when I was having mild pain shooting up my abdomin, it just worried me but it wasn't horrible pain. Then yesterday I had a coworker show me the bump pictures of her friend that had twins. The first picture was at 12w2d and she had a profound bump. Mine is barely larger then before IVF. I started thinking that my babies weren't progressing. I've been trying to find the babies heatbeats with my Doppler and still haven't. So it was all adding up on me. Then I started thinking last night about how the hospital called me on Wednesday and asked me to come in today to fill a cancellation. I just had bloods done last week and I started thinking they were bad and that's why they bumped my appointment.
> 
> Anyway I got to hospital and it turns out they didn't know I was pregnant. :dohh: they got the referral sheet and thought I was going there to discuss my dermoids and having them removed. I had my MRI there and the DR I got referred to does those surgeries as well as OB-GYN. So appointment wasn't supposed to be an OB one. I told them how worried I was so they got an ultrasound machine and did a scan.
> 
> Both babies are great! :thumbup: Baby A is measuring 12w2d and B 12w1d so right on par! They were dancing around waving their arms and legs at me. So relieved. Going back on Tuesday to have my NT scan.
> 
> Thanks for all the support. Let's hope I am officially through with all these crazy thoughts.

I'm so glad everything is ok. It's so hard not to worry some times. They are so active at 12 weeks and it is very exciting to see. I hope things go well on Tuesday! 



Lindsay18 said:


> BOMO - That's awesome!! Great News!!
> 
> Ash - so exciting that you are starting already!!!
> 
> Bubu - I have a really good feeling for you this time!!
> 
> Jenn - I am so glad that happened even though it was a mix up! Sounds like you are right where you should be, girl! Congrats :)
> 
> AFM - I am having a really hard time hiding my already growing bump and have decided it's time to tell my friends and family:) Once a month I have a "family dinner" with about 10 of our closest friends over. October's dinner is tomorrow and I went on hallmark.com and made personalized paper plates that say "Make room at family dinner for the arrival of your nephew!! Due: May 3, 2013". So when they are finished eating, they will see it on their plates!!! So excited!
> Then we will be letting the rest of our family know this weekend :)




Lindsay18 said:


> Drs- so you're saying I'm either fat or pushing my belly out... Interesting considering I'm neither and my stomach is hard as a rock. Think it depends on the person.

Such a cute way to announce. I just blurted it out over the phone. As for your bump. Mine is pretty far out there and I wasn't overweight/fat before getting pregnant. I wasn't super skinny either. I've posted a bump picture in my journal a few weeks ago and I think I look pretty normal for being 15 almost 16 weeks with twins. My belly isn't being pushed out. The only way bump pics should be done is at a relaxed standing position. It does depend on the person so be proud of your bump! :winkwink:


----------



## drsquid

sorry i wasnt talking about anyone specifically im sorry you took it personally. Just saying that it super varies. this was just my own theory (as my heavier friends seem to show earlier than my thin ones). worrying about a lack of a bump is silly because lots of people take forever to show. but tell me you havent seen pics of people who are like 5 weeks and claiming to have a bump where it is clear they are blowing their belly out as far as it would go.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Thank you MrsC! I will be putting 2 back. I am so excited/nervous. It's almost like I am afraid to be too positive because it's been SO hard when it hasn't work but I don't want to not be positive and doubt it because that seems wrong too. I have a feeling I will spend the weekend worrrying that something will go wrong between now and Monday. I want to just be excited but I'm such a worrier! UGH!!


----------



## Stinas

Pink - Thank you! I am going to try to keep myself busy with work. It helps me not think about this whole process while im there, since only one person knows about it. Its like my getaway lol

MrsC - I wish I can go get a new one right now, but DH now says he will after all of this lol Might just work a few more doubles and buy it myself. 
We thought the FET was going to be around 3k, but its now looking like 7k. Yay. So im not really going to push it right now. :cry: 

TwoRdue - My clinic does not take pics of the embies, but I did see what they looked like....im guessing it was a digital snapshot from the microscope? Saw it on the screen as I was getting the transfer done. 

Lindsay - Thank you :hugs: Your right...and it is pouring over here lol
Im sooo excited its time to tell your friends! Thats such a good idea! You sooo need to text me a pic and fill me in on their reactions! :happydance:
PS - Your not fat :flower:

Jenn - LOL......when something like this breaks, it seems like you always end up buying a ton of other things in order for it to work. 
Hopefully I can get a new one soon. 
Soooooo happy to hear everything is great!!! I can only imagine how crazy you were going! :hugs:

Jess - :hugs: Thank you! 

Ash - 2 more days :happydance::happydance:

BabyOnMyOwn - Yay!!! Great news! Are you doing PIO injections? I HATED them and am not looking forward to them again. 

Drsquid - I believe everyone shows at different times, fat or skinny, toned or not. I have had many different body type friends that got preg, all of them showed at different times...mostly the toned skinny ones showed first, which I always thought would be opposite. 
I do agree on those 4/5 week girls that push their belly out. There is nothing there and Its annoying. lol 

Thank you ladies for the well wishes! Im nervous but excited! Im sure you will hear a few rants from me by then lol


----------



## MrsC8776

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Thank you MrsC! I will be putting 2 back. I am so excited/nervous. It's almost like I am afraid to be too positive because it's been SO hard when it hasn't work but I don't want to not be positive and doubt it because that seems wrong too. I have a feeling I will spend the weekend worrrying that something will go wrong between now and Monday. I want to just be excited but I'm such a worrier! UGH!!

How exciting! I think everyone probably gets nervous about their embies. Just gotta trust that everything will be ok and it will work out. Easier said than done I know! Fx for good embies on Monday! 



Stinas said:


> Pink - Thank you! I am going to try to keep myself busy with work. It helps me not think about this whole process while im there, since only one person knows about it. Its like my getaway lol
> 
> MrsC - I wish I can go get a new one right now, but DH now says he will after all of this lol Might just work a few more doubles and buy it myself.
> We thought the FET was going to be around 3k, but its now looking like 7k. Yay. So im not really going to push it right now. :cry:
> 
> TwoRdue - My clinic does not take pics of the embies, but I did see what they looked like....im guessing it was a digital snapshot from the microscope? Saw it on the screen as I was getting the transfer done.
> 
> Lindsay - Thank you :hugs: Your right...and it is pouring over here lol
> Im sooo excited its time to tell your friends! Thats such a good idea! You sooo need to text me a pic and fill me in on their reactions! :happydance:
> PS - Your not fat :flower:
> 
> Jenn - LOL......when something like this breaks, it seems like you always end up buying a ton of other things in order for it to work.
> Hopefully I can get a new one soon.
> Soooooo happy to hear everything is great!!! I can only imagine how crazy you were going! :hugs:
> 
> Jess - :hugs: Thank you!
> 
> Ash - 2 more days :happydance::happydance:
> 
> BabyOnMyOwn - Yay!!! Great news! Are you doing PIO injections? I HATED them and am not looking forward to them again.
> 
> Drsquid - I believe everyone shows at different times, fat or skinny, toned or not. I have had many different body type friends that got preg, all of them showed at different times...mostly the toned skinny ones showed first, which I always thought would be opposite.
> I do agree on those 4/5 week girls that push their belly out. There is nothing there and Its annoying. lol
> 
> Thank you ladies for the well wishes! Im nervous but excited! Im sure you will hear a few rants from me by then lol

Yeah FET does seem a little more important than a new computer. Ok maybe a lot! Sorry to hear it will be more than you thought for FET. I'm sure everything will work out very soon and everything will be great! We will be here for your future rants. :)


----------



## wantbabysoon

Stinas - Sorry to hear the cost of FET is more than you thought... But when you get a BFP in a couple weeks it will all be worth it :)

BOMO - FX for Monday!

AFM, just took the day off from work to relax... Tomorrow is my birthday so DH is taking me out for dinner.. Sunday my friend is coming over for my birthday and I will give her the news as well so we will have 2 things to celebrate :) I just want Monday to go fast so I can see my baby again on Tuesday's scan!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lindsay - You are not fat at all :) But start taking pics if you are already showing.. I am looking forward to my weekly pics once I start to show.... Right now I am just FAT.


----------



## wantbabysoon

Dear preggo ladies, this might seem like a weird question but I am going to ask anyway... Are you gals having sex since your BFP... I am scared to death to do anything but I asked my RE and he said it was okay but I am still terrified. I know the baby is well protected but I just don't wanna do anything to mess this up... Thoughts please?


----------



## TwoRdue

Lindsey - I was showing by 10 weeks on my last pregnancy, ok there was two but I think I will show early this time as I got so much stretching last time to. I cant wait to have a big bump. My Oh loved it last time and would ask me to wear tight cloths so he could show it off lol


----------



## TwoRdue

wantbabysoon said:


> Dear preggo ladies, this might seem like a weird question but I am going to ask anyway... Are you gals having sex since your BFP... I am scared to death to do anything but I asked my RE and he said it was okay but I am still terrified. I know the baby is well protected but I just don't wanna do anything to mess this up... Thoughts please?

I feel the same in this pregnancy and the last. I know when we finally DTD (this weekend :happydance:) it will be awkward as I worry about it affecting the little on lol


----------



## drsquid

want- i wasnt having sex before my bfp =) to be honest i cant remember when i last had sex.. (heh i realize that wasnt your question). good luck =)

sorry again for any misunderstanding. i honestly wasnt trying to call anyone fat or hurt anyones feelings. ive been doing enough of that irl recently i certainly dont want to do it on here.. heck i think i look fat still not pregnant but people tell me im crazy.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Yesterday I had my 5 wk 2 day scan and the nurse said that I still have a lot of fluid from the e/r bc my follicles are still releasing fluid I guess. Anyway, I am only five weeks and look 4-5months pregnant and had to buy two pairs of maternity pants bc mine don't fit. I'm tall and thin and def. have a bump and don't push it out - the bump is from the IVF and progestrone - not the baby. Anyways - I think everyone gets sensitive because this whole process does a lot to our bodies and not everyone can look awesome.


----------



## bubumaci

Linds - what a fabulous idea to tell everyone - I think it is great :)


----------



## MrsC8776

wantbabysoon said:


> Stinas - Sorry to hear the cost of FET is more than you thought... But when you get a BFP in a couple weeks it will all be worth it :)
> 
> BOMO - FX for Monday!
> 
> AFM, just took the day off from work to relax... Tomorrow is my birthday so DH is taking me out for dinner.. Sunday my friend is coming over for my birthday and I will give her the news as well so we will have 2 things to celebrate :) I just want Monday to go fast so I can see my baby again on Tuesday's scan!!




wantbabysoon said:


> Dear preggo ladies, this might seem like a weird question but I am going to ask anyway... Are you gals having sex since your BFP... I am scared to death to do anything but I asked my RE and he said it was okay but I am still terrified. I know the baby is well protected but I just don't wanna do anything to mess this up... Thoughts please?

Happy early birthday!! :cake: Sounds like you have a fun weekend planned. 

Well if my husband was home we would still be having sex. The two weeks he was home I was 7 and 8 weeks. We did and everything was fine. Once he gets home we will start again. I think that only worry should be if your RE or OB says not to or if you start spotting. If you start spotting they may just ask you to hold off for a little while. I know some people wait until after the first trimester but its a personal choice. You just have to do what is comfortable for you. I really don't think anything can get messed us by having sex though.


----------



## almosthere

want i am waiting to dtd until 7 or 8 weeks will be getting drs opinion at my scan thursday

sorry for no personals i am feeling really sick and wiped out...sore throat and phlem really bothering me a lot today...


----------



## never2late70

Wow 6 new pages to read since yesterday! :dohh:

Just popping in real quick to let you all know that I will be triggering tonight at 9:30 pm and egg retreival is set for 7:00am Sunday morning. :happydance:

Looks like I have 11 follicles at 20mm and 3 smaller ones. I am so excited.

I think my husband may have fixed our computer at home so I can go back and see what you all have written when I get home.

Prayers and Blessings,
~Angie


----------



## MoBaby

yay angie!! thats amazing!! :)


----------



## MrsC8776

never2late70 said:


> Wow 6 new pages to read since yesterday! :dohh:
> 
> Just popping in real quick to let you all know that I will be triggering tonight at 9:30 pm and egg retreival is set for 7:00am Sunday morning. :happydance:
> 
> Looks like I have 11 follicles at 20mm and 3 smaller ones. I am so excited.
> 
> I think my husband may have fixed our computer at home so I can go back and see what you all have written when I get home.
> 
> Prayers and Blessings,
> ~Angie

:happydance: Great news! I'm so excited for you! I can't wait to hear how Sunday goes.


----------



## Stinas

Never - Yay!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hey Angie!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Jenn - so sorry you had such a worrying day but delighted it ended well and you got to see 2 bouncing babies!!

Lindsay - what a great idea!! Have fun celebrating with everyone!

BOMO - I found the day before the transfer to be the most stressful of all. I was so worried nothing would survive to transfer but we made it and so will you!! :D

Angie - great news!! Happy triggering!!

Want - happy birthday!! We haven't bd'd since the bfp either but maybe after the scan on Tuesday we'll be a bit braver...!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Never - great news :) Fingers crossed!!

Lindsay - cute way to tell people!

Want - I haven't had sex either. Like you say it's taken so much to get here, I'm just really anxious. I think once I'm out of the first trimester we will again. I'm dreaming about it every night though so feels like I am doing it!!

Pink xx


----------



## Jenn76

never2late70 said:


> Wow 6 new pages to read since yesterday! :dohh:
> 
> Just popping in real quick to let you all know that I will be triggering tonight at 9:30 pm and egg retreival is set for 7:00am Sunday morning. :happydance:
> 
> Looks like I have 11 follicles at 20mm and 3 smaller ones. I am so excited.
> 
> I think my husband may have fixed our computer at home so I can go back and see what you all have written when I get home.
> 
> Prayers and Blessings,
> ~Angie

Good luck tomorrow Angie! I hope they get lots of eggies!



wantbabysoon said:


> Dear preggo ladies, this might seem like a weird question but I am going to ask anyway... Are you gals having sex since your BFP... I am scared to death to do anything but I asked my RE and he said it was okay but I am still terrified. I know the baby is well protected but I just don't wanna do anything to mess this up... Thoughts please?

No BD happening here. I just stopped my progesterone on Wednesday, I was on the vaginal suppositories. TMI Wanrning: They leave a greasy film up there that doesn't go away between doses. Definitely a mood killer. Besides that I have had all day nausea and have now developed a cold. And my DH has recently had surgery and is still recovering from that. I can barely hug him without it hurting. 

On top of all that I am nervous as is DH about it. I know others on b&b have been told to refrain. I think we will wait out the first tri and then see. However I know that it is safe and many do it without any issues or being asked to refrain.

Happy Birthday! Hope you enjoy your day!

On the Bump talk: Sorry to have sparked such a debate. I've always struggled with my weight. Up and down my whole adult life. :dohh: I've always heard that people with excess weight usually put on less with pregnancy then someone without the excess weight. Probably because you tend to eat healthier and smaller portions more frequently in pregnancy. One of the main reason I struggled is from when I worked in retail. I never ate at work, too busy, so I would eat large meals only twice a day at varying hours. That plus snacking on junk food from the vending machine at work. All not good for your metabolism. 

Now I eat healthy food all throughout the day and I'm probably gaining baby and losing fat so no noticeable increase in bump. I'm just looking forward to looking pregnant with a round firm belly. 

Mrs, and Dr I saw your bump pics in MrsC's journal looking great! I really think it depends on the person. My friend is verrrrry thin and it took 5 months for her to show. But then another girl I know just as skinny popped at 8 weeks. Same goes with the opposite.


----------



## bubumaci

Angie!! How exciting :) I hope that your trigger went well and I will be thinking of you for ER. 

So many ladies to think of tomorrow :)
Happy weekend everyone!

Concerning bd-ing - has nothing to do with being or not being pg ... but... we haven't done it for so long :( While I was stimming, I was too sore to (and DH is not allowed to a few days before ER anyway), then after - ditto ... plus, I hate the stuff that remains all gooey in the vagina from the progesterone ... I find it all icky and ughhh ... so I have had nice sex dreams too. I think I would be fine with it once I have stopped using the progesterone (hoping that the blood test gives us the result we want)...


----------



## Pink gerbera

Hey ladies

Just to let you knowi caved and paid for a private scan. It was perfect! Both babies measuring 10 weeks exactly. Both had really strong heartbeats so feeling good :)

Can't wait for the next scan now :) xxx


----------



## GettingBroody

Pink, that is fantastic news!!! Delighted all looking so well! :dance:


----------



## Lindsay18

Thanks everyone:)

Pink- that's awesome!! I'm so glad you went for it and got amazing results:)

As far as DTD- we haven't since I started stimming. Like Bubu said I was so sore etc and then the progesterone suppositories etc. He is afraid to mess anything up lol and I guess I am a little too. I'm not sure if we will right out of the first trimester. We will just have to see.


----------



## almosthere

Lindsay I am LOVING that idea!!! 

Angie-fantastic, GL with ER!!!!

AFM feeling horrid, very sick with a cold, phlem, sore throat, and extreme exauhstion =(


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Hey Angie!!!

That was supposed to be "yay Angie" not hey. . I'm so excited to hear how many eggs they get!


----------



## MoBaby

Bubu goof luck tomorrow!!! Pink that's awesome :)

I'm at work today "on call" but now I'm here and cover until 1pm... It's the first time I had to work this shift.. It's slow an I'm bored already! I'll just be reading the boards...37 days until my et (hopefully)


----------



## never2late70

Good morning! :hugs: Thank you all!

Trigger went well. I had to have my daughter come over and give it to me though because I couldn't figure out how to hold the needle steady while twisting my body to inject in my hip/butt..:dohh: 
I tossed and turned all night. I am a nervous wreck for tomorrow morning. I had nightmares of the lab dropping my eggs and my husband missing the cup for his sample. :nope: It's crazy what the mind can put you through..

BUBU do you test tomorrow?

Prayers and Blessings,
~Angie


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Is it normal to still be sore three days after ER? I wasn't this sore last time. There were more eggs this time but I don't know if that makes a difference.


----------



## Lindsay18

Bomo- I was sore for several days.


----------



## TwoRdue

Yea I was sore and swollen for a long time and was told it was due to 18 eggs been collected so it sure does affect it as everything is now having to srink back down.

Never - Did you have to do your trigger in you butt? Mine was in my tummy...


----------



## Pink gerbera

BOMO I was sore for about 5 days. I still felt delicate after the transfer xx


----------



## almosthere

I just felt heavy/full in my ovaries, and crampy about 3 days before and 3 days after ER.


----------



## almosthere

i also had a 1.5in needle trigger in my tummy...no tushka for me!! LOL


----------



## Jenn76

Pink gerbera said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Just to let you knowi caved and paid for a private scan. It was perfect! Both babies measuring 10 weeks exactly. Both had really strong heartbeats so feeling good :)
> 
> Can't wait for the next scan now :) xxx

Glad to hear you got to see your beans! How often will you get scans that are covered?



almosthere said:


> Lindsay I am LOVING that idea!!!
> 
> Angie-fantastic, GL with ER!!!!
> 
> AFM feeling horrid, very sick with a cold, phlem, sore throat, and extreme exauhstion =(

I have the same thing, plus headache and nausea. Fun times! Hope you feel better soon.



never2late70 said:


> Good morning! :hugs: Thank you all!
> 
> Trigger went well. I had to have my daughter come over and give it to me though because I couldn't figure out how to hold the needle steady while twisting my body to inject in my hip/butt..:dohh:
> I tossed and turned all night. I am a nervous wreck for tomorrow morning. I had nightmares of the lab dropping my eggs and my husband missing the cup for his sample. :nope: It's crazy what the mind can put you through..
> 
> BUBU do you test tomorrow?
> 
> Prayers and Blessings,
> ~Angie

I worried about the same things, Lol! I would imagine they are very careful with all eggs and embryos that would be quite the law suit if they dropped them. Things will be great, you will get lots of eggs.



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Is it normal to still be sore three days after ER? I wasn't this sore last time. There were more eggs this time but I don't know if that makes a difference.

I was sore for three days, and I only had four eggs. I did return to work the next day so that probably added to the pain.


----------



## almosthere

hehe jenn you can add dizziness to my list!!! not sure if this is the result of pregnancy or cold season as colds are all around right now in MA...oh fall weather!


----------



## Stinas

Pink - Great news!!! Well worth the money!

Angie - I was afraid of the doc dropping my embryos too! I think its only natural to have those thoughts. Good luck tom!!

Bomo - Its normal...I was sore up until after ET.



I was starting to think that the vaginal progesterone was better, but now listening to all this talk about gunk in my vajayjay...no thanks....rather have the two min of pain with the PIO. Gross lol


----------



## almosthere

bahahaha I am sooo icked out by my crinone gel...tomorrow is my last day of it-I am afraid to see what happens once I am done-a big reason why I am fearful of sex, along with the fact that i am still in first tri...dh is going absolutely NUTS uh oh!!!


----------



## almosthere

also, ladies who are preggo-are you keeping your frosties or planning to do a fresh cycle? as of right now it will cost us $86 a month to keep our 2...oh man!


----------



## wantbabysoon

almost - Hope u feel better soon!

Angie - Good luck with ER! Can't wait to hear your update tomorrow.

Pink - that is great you saw your babies!! When is your next scan?

bubu - Good luck tomorrow!!

BOMO- Like all the other ladies said, soreness is normal. Heating pad was my best friend for a week after retrieval.

Lindsay - How did telling your friends go?

AFM, I stop my progesterone gel tomorrow.. Woo hoo!!! Did anyone experiencing withdrawal bleeding or spotting once they stopped it? I can't wait for my scan on Tuesday!! Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## MoBaby

Keep the frosties!!! Cheaper than doing another round of ivf!! I know I'm not preggo but I couldn't see just not using the frosties :( just my opinion not necessarily that of others.


----------



## GettingBroody

Girls, just wondering if any of you spotted in the first few weeks after your bfp? I've had some brown spotting in the last 5 hours. Nothing when I wipe now... Trying to tell myself it's nothing to worry about but don't know how well I'm succeeding :-(


----------



## MrsC8776

Pink gerbera said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Just to let you knowi caved and paid for a private scan. It was perfect! Both babies measuring 10 weeks exactly. Both had really strong heartbeats so feeling good :)
> 
> Can't wait for the next scan now :) xxx

Glad everything looks great! :thumbup:



almosthere said:


> Lindsay I am LOVING that idea!!!
> 
> Angie-fantastic, GL with ER!!!!
> 
> AFM feeling horrid, very sick with a cold, phlem, sore throat, and extreme exauhstion =(

So sorry you are feeling sick. I hope you get better soon. 



MoBaby said:


> Bubu goof luck tomorrow!!! Pink that's awesome :)
> 
> I'm at work today "on call" but now I'm here and cover until 1pm... It's the first time I had to work this shift.. It's slow an I'm bored already! I'll just be reading the boards...37 days until my et (hopefully)

I hope your day went by quickly! The countdown is on for FET! 



never2late70 said:


> Good morning! :hugs: Thank you all!
> 
> Trigger went well. I had to have my daughter come over and give it to me though because I couldn't figure out how to hold the needle steady while twisting my body to inject in my hip/butt..:dohh:
> I tossed and turned all night. I am a nervous wreck for tomorrow morning. I had nightmares of the lab dropping my eggs and my husband missing the cup for his sample. :nope: It's crazy what the mind can put you through..
> 
> BUBU do you test tomorrow?
> 
> Prayers and Blessings,
> ~Angie

Good luck tomorrow! I can't wait to hear how it goes. Try not to think of what bad things could happen. Only positive thoughts! 



almosthere said:


> also, ladies who are preggo-are you keeping your frosties or planning to do a fresh cycle? as of right now it will cost us $86 a month to keep our 2...oh man!

Yikes! Does your clinic not offer a free year of storage after IVF? I agree with MoBaby. It is cheaper to keep them rather than paying for IVF all over again. 



wantbabysoon said:


> almost - Hope u feel better soon!
> 
> Angie - Good luck with ER! Can't wait to hear your update tomorrow.
> 
> Pink - that is great you saw your babies!! When is your next scan?
> 
> bubu - Good luck tomorrow!!
> 
> BOMO- Like all the other ladies said, soreness is normal. Heating pad was my best friend for a week after retrieval.
> 
> Lindsay - How did telling your friends go?
> 
> AFM, I stop my progesterone gel tomorrow.. Woo hoo!!! Did anyone experiencing withdrawal bleeding or spotting once they stopped it? I can't wait for my scan on Tuesday!! Hope everyone is having a great weekend!

Yay for no more progesterone after tomorrow! 



GettingBroody said:


> Girls, just wondering if any of you spotted in the first few weeks after your bfp? I've had some brown spotting in the last 5 hours. Nothing when I wipe now... Trying to tell myself it's nothing to worry about but don't know how well I'm succeeding :-(

Brown spotting is ok. So many girls have spotting during the first trimester. Try not to worry. When is your next scan? Just get you feet up and keep them there. :winkwink: A good excuse to relax and not do anything!

AFM~ I feel like a cleaning freak today. I have been running around cleaning anything and everything. That counts as a workout right? :haha:


----------



## Jenn76

GettingBroody said:


> Girls, just wondering if any of you spotted in the first few weeks after your bfp? I've had some brown spotting in the last 5 hours. Nothing when I wipe now... Trying to tell myself it's nothing to worry about but don't know how well I'm succeeding :-(

I never did but several ladies on here did, all completely normal. Try not to worry.


----------



## GettingBroody

Thanks girls. My scan is on Tuesday. There is an emergency number I can ring over the weekend. Do you think I should phone them tomorrow morning?


----------



## MrsC8776

I would see how things go throughout the day and in the morning. If you are still spotting and it gets heavier or bright red I would call. :hugs: I'm sure everything will be ok though. I will keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## wantbabysoon

GettingBroody - I know many women on here have had it and my RE warned me as well although I did not experience it. Like MrsC said if it turns red or you have abdominal cramping then definitely call them but hopefully it won't show up anymore. Fingers crossed for you!

MrsC - Cleaning is definitely workout when you are preggo... I walk around in a mall and think I am working out :)


----------



## bubumaci

Thanks Ladies - yep ... getting up in about 7 hours to go get my blood tested. Somehow ... I am in split minds - I am scared of the result ... even though it can't hurt me. Have positive thoughts, but am still apprehensive of checking in the portal.

Re pain after ER - last time, I was sore until about the day after the transfer. This time, I was using the hot water bottle every night and as I was working from home, had it on my tummy all day. Made a huge difference (perhaps having 3 eggs fewer made a difference too though)...

Happy Sunday everyone :)


----------



## MrsC8776

Bubu you are so strong for not testing before your beta! Good luck tomorrow, I have everything crossed for you!


----------



## almosthere

eeek good luck bubu I will be checking for your results every second tomorrow aaah so exciting!!


----------



## almosthere

want, tomorrow is my last day of prog gel woohoo!! i am also so excited!! LOL


----------



## Jenn76

bubumaci said:


> Thanks Ladies - yep ... getting up in about 7 hours to go get my blood tested. Somehow ... I am in split minds - I am scared of the result ... even though it can't hurt me. Have positive thoughts, but am still apprehensive of checking in the portal.
> 
> Re pain after ER - last time, I was sore until about the day after the transfer. This time, I was using the hot water bottle every night and as I was working from home, had it on my tummy all day. Made a huge difference (perhaps having 3 eggs fewer made a difference too though)...
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone :)

Good Luck! Praying for you to get a positive!


----------



## Lindsay18

Good luck Bubu!!!

Telling my friends went great!!! 2 of the guys read the plates and neither of them wanted to say anything hahaha!!! Then my friends fiancé read it and freaked out! They're all so happy for us:). So exciting!


----------



## almosthere

LOL must have been so fun for you to see all their reactions! DH & I discussed if we want to tell together as our friend group is very close with his guy friends and my gfs or if we should do it seperately. We both agree together as we want to see all reactions-we are telling them on black friday so that my family will have known a whole day before them!! =)

GL BUBU EEEK!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lindsay18 said:


> Good luck Bubu!!!
> 
> Telling my friends went great!!! 2 of the guys read the plates and neither of them wanted to say anything hahaha!!! Then my friends fiancé read it and freaked out! They're all so happy for us:). So exciting!

That sounds so awesome!!


----------



## TwoRdue

Lindsay - how wonderful you and OH.

BuBu - lots of good luck for you.

AFM - I am happy to have morning sickness as yuck as I feel but this "got to pee" every dive min is driving me nuts!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Lindsay, sounds like it went really well!! 

Bubu, good luck tomorrow!! I can't wait to hear the results.

Thank you all for answering my question on soreness! I think I probably over did. Transfer is Monday morning at 11:30. I'm currently snuggling on the couch with my 2yr old and 5 month old nieces while my brother and sister in law are out for their anniversary.


----------



## MrsC8776

Lindsay18 said:


> Good luck Bubu!!!
> 
> Telling my friends went great!!! 2 of the guys read the plates and neither of them wanted to say anything hahaha!!! Then my friends fiancé read it and freaked out! They're all so happy for us:). So exciting!

I'm so glad it went well. Sounds like it was a ton of fun. 



TwoRdue said:


> Lindsay - how wonderful you and OH.
> 
> BuBu - lots of good luck for you.
> 
> AFM - I am happy to have morning sickness as yuck as I feel but this "got to pee" every dive min is driving me nuts!!

I dont think that feeling will go away for a long time. :haha:



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Lindsay, sounds like it went really well!!
> 
> Bubu, good luck tomorrow!! I can't wait to hear the results.
> 
> Thank you all for answering my question on soreness! I think I probably over did. Transfer is Monday morning at 11:30. I'm currently snuggling on the couch with my 2yr old and 5 month old nieces while my brother and sister in law are out for their anniversary.

Not much longer! I can't wait to hear how Monday goes.


----------



## Stinas

Almost - Its a small price to pay for your :cold:. You worked hard for them...its worth every penny. I wouldnt want to go through IVF all over again if I have :cold: 

MrsC - I consider cleaning a work out and im not even preg! :thumbup:

bubumaci - Good luck! Im routing for you! FX!

Lindsay - :happydance: Thats sooo nice!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Thanks girls. 

Jenn/want/mrs c - I'm not sure how many scans ill get but my next one should be in about 2 weeks. I'm just waiting for the letter to arrive :)

Bubu - good luck. Can't wait to hear :)

Lindsay - that sounds brill. After our scan yesterday we told dh parents and brother. They were really happy. We also told 2 of our closest friends :)

Never - hope the ER goes fabulously today :)

Hope you all have a great day today. 

Pink xxx


----------



## Lulu 07

Hey Ladies!! Sorry I went MIA but I've been feeling icky since DH decided to share his cold/flu with me. I feel much better today though! 

Bubu ~ I'm anxiously awaiting your results!!

Angie ~ Good luck with ER today!! Looking forward to your report!

Lindsay ~ That was a really cute idea! You must have really enjoyed seeing their reactions!!

MrsC ~ Gender scan day is almost here!! How exciting!!!!!

BOMO ~ Yaaay!! 5 embryos is awesome! You're going to be PUPO in no time!!

Stinas ~ Yaaay for starting your FET cycle! FX this will bring you your forever baby!

Pink ~ I'm glad the scan was great! I would definitely pay for a private scan if it would put my mind at ease.

jchic ~ OMG TWINS?!!!!! How exciting!!

Ash ~ Yaaay for starting stims soon!! FX you get lots of great follies!

Jenn ~ I'm so glad babies are doing great and you're not stressing out as much anymore. I would want to get a scan everyday if I had the choice to put my mind at ease. :haha:

Broody ~ How are you doing scan buddy? The 9th is almost here.. Yaaaaaaay!!!!

Mobaby ~ I hope you're doing better now. I can't wait for your FET! I'm sure it will bring you a very sticky and strong baby. 

Two ~ I just realized our due dates are only a day apart! You have ms already? I don't really have it yet so I'm hoping it means it won't be too bad for me. We'll find out with time! 

Almost ~ I've been getting dizzy too especially if I stand or walk for a long time. I think it's pregnancy related!

want ~ Yaaay for stopping progesterone! does it make you nervous? I can't wait to stop my PIO shots but I think it would make me super nervous.

I'm so sorry If I forgot anyone!

AFM ~ Not much is new other than having been sick. I have some dizziness now and I'm more thirsty than usual. I did do my 3rd beta on Friday at 21dpo and it came back at 4596. I am so excited for my scan on Tuesday but I feel like the time is dragging so much until then.


----------



## TwoRdue

Lulu - for some the morning sickness can come late but you could be lucky, I am the only person in my whole family that has had morning sickness. I am going to try and enjoy it lol


----------



## Jenn76

Lindsay: Glad to hear your diner went well, funny how the men kept quiet. We are telling my family today, I've been feeling so crappy that I didn't come up with a way to tell them yet. Probably just blurt it out at this point. I'll just be glad when everyone knows. 

Lulu: Great number! Really close to my 21dpo so either you have one strong bean or twins! I'm thinking twins. Can't wait to hear about your scan. Hope you feel better soon. 

Bubu and Angie: Thinking of you both today.


----------



## Lulu 07

Two ~ Haha! I'm glad you're enjoying it!

Jenn ~ I would love to have twins but of course I would super happy with one as well. DH also thinks it's twins. I can't wait to hear how your announcement goes. One way I always found cute is to get invitation cards and inside write: You are invited to the birth of your grandchild (or grandchildren in your case) on or around and then put your expected due date. The dollar store has blank invitation cards that would work well for it. There's a lot of cute ideas online that you could do last minute. Have fun with whichever way you end up announcing it!!


----------



## GettingBroody

I also love the idea where you get everyone together for a group photo and instead of saying "Everyone say cheese" you say "Everyone say (name) is having a baby!" Then you have a photo of everyone's reaction!!

Bubu - good luck today!!!! Keeping everything crossed for you! :dust:

Never - good luck with ER. Can't wait to hear your update!

Afm, only a small bit of spotting overnight. Think it was more the residual blood from yesterday being cleared out by the progesterone pessary (tmi!) but I'm still so nervous. Dh wants me to phone my mum as she's a doctor but I know there's nothing she can do and then she'll just be worried too... Just got to wait and see I suppose. Still no cramps :thumbup:


----------



## bubumaci

Just got the results. Doesn't look good :( only 2,70. I have to go in for the second blood test on Wednesday morning.


----------



## Lindsay18

Oh no Bubu:( I'm so so sorry- what do they want to see number wise?


----------



## bubumaci

I have no idea - I guess for the first test, anything over 5? I have no clue as to what the numbers mean :(


----------



## GettingBroody

Oh no Bubu, I'm so sorry :hugs: Fx'd it's just a bit early and there'll be a rise at the next test :hugs:


----------



## Lindsay18

Really hoping you'll be pleasantly surprised on Wednesday!


----------



## MoBaby

Bubu! 2.7 is higher than its been! And if it just started to implant it will be low... Fx for you on Wednesday!! You're not out yet!


----------



## jchic

Bubu- hoping Wednesday brings great news for you xoxo


----------



## Jenn76

Lulu 07 said:


> Two ~ Haha! I'm glad you're enjoying it!
> 
> Jenn ~ I would love to have twins but of course I would super happy with one as well. DH also thinks it's twins. I can't wait to hear how your announcement goes. One way I always found cute is to get invitation cards and inside write: You are invited to the birth of your grandchild (or grandchildren in your case) on or around and then put your expected due date. The dollar store has blank invitation cards that would work well for it. There's a lot of cute ideas online that you could do last minute. Have fun with whichever way you end up announcing it!!

Cute! My parents already know, we told them from the start we were doing IVF and my mom actually came with me to my ET because DH was working. My brother overheard my mom and I talking at a family dinner so he knows too. Today we are telling the rest of my family, aunts, uncles, cousins, ect. My husbands dad opened his mouth during our IVF so his whole family has known for weeks. I felt bad keeping it from my family but I wanted to wait until a safe time to tell everyone. I still have to tell my work as well so that will be Wednesday. 



GettingBroody said:


> I also love the idea where you get everyone together for a group photo and instead of saying "Everyone say cheese" you say "Everyone say (name) is having a baby!" Then you have a photo of everyone's reaction!!
> 
> Bubu - good luck today!!!! Keeping everything crossed for you! :dust:
> 
> Never - good luck with ER. Can't wait to hear your update!
> 
> Afm, only a small bit of spotting overnight. Think it was more the residual blood from yesterday being cleared out by the progesterone pessary (tmi!) but I'm still so nervous. Dh wants me to phone my mum as she's a doctor but I know there's nothing she can do and then she'll just be worried too... Just got to wait and see I suppose. Still no cramps :thumbup:

Great to hear it stopped and that you haven't had cramping. I'd talk to my mom if she were a doctor I bet she can reassure you.

My husband thought of the picture idea, we might go with that. It's not going to be a surprise to them as we have been open with our TTC and they know we need to do IVF. They just don't know we started. The twin thing might shock them though. Might be nice to capture their expression for that. I think we'd set it to video mode so we could really capture their expressions.



bubumaci said:


> Just got the results. Doesn't look good :( only 2,70. I have to go in for the second blood test on Wednesday morning.

Bubu I'm so sorry :hugs: :cry: I hope it's just too early. FX that Wednesday brings a higher number.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

bubumaci said:


> Just got the results. Doesn't look good :( only 2,70. I have to go in for the second blood test on Wednesday morning.

Hi Bubu.....keep your spirit up....there is still time for the numbers to go up. I have you in my prayers. :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

I recall you are testing sooner than most all of us-chin up, those numbers just might double!! Keeping you and embie in my prayers!!


----------



## bubumaci

@ Mo - well, in the last ER cycle, it was 4,9 after the first test - so perhaps they are just registering excess trigger?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Bubu - :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Oh ok I was thinking it was 1 or something ... Dont worry just yet!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Lulu 07 said:


> Hey Ladies!! Sorry I went MIA but I've been feeling icky since DH decided to share his cold/flu with me. I feel much better today though!
> 
> MrsC ~ Gender scan day is almost here!! How exciting!!!!!
> 
> AFM ~ Not much is new other than having been sick. I have some dizziness now and I'm more thirsty than usual. I did do my 3rd beta on Friday at 21dpo and it came back at 4596. I am so excited for my scan on Tuesday but I feel like the time is dragging so much until then.

I know I can't wait! We are so excited. Sorry you have been sick. I hope you feel better soon. Your 3rd beta is very close to mine. At 20 dpo mine was 4202! Anything is possible. I can't wait to hear how your scan goes. 



GettingBroody said:


> I also love the idea where you get everyone together for a group photo and instead of saying "Everyone say cheese" you say "Everyone say (name) is having a baby!" Then you have a photo of everyone's reaction!!
> 
> Afm, only a small bit of spotting overnight. Think it was more the residual blood from yesterday being cleared out by the progesterone pessary (tmi!) but I'm still so nervous. Dh wants me to phone my mum as she's a doctor but I know there's nothing she can do and then she'll just be worried too... Just got to wait and see I suppose. Still no cramps :thumbup:

The photo idea is a great one. I love it! 

I'm so glad there is no more spotting. I had a feeling everything would be ok but I know spotting of any kind is probably very nerve wracking. 



bubumaci said:


> Just got the results. Doesn't look good :( only 2,70. I have to go in for the second blood test on Wednesday morning.

They had your beta so early. I think everything is going to be great. You are only 6dp5dt so a low beta would probably be expected. Am I reading it right that your beta is 270?


----------



## Pink gerbera

Bubu I'm so sorry. I hope it goes up on Wednesday xx


----------



## bubumaci

Hey - no, Mrs C - they have said 2,70 IU/L ... so I am thinking it doesn't look good and am not expecting any miracles.


----------



## MrsC8776

bubumaci said:


> Hey - no, Mrs C - they have said 2,70 IU/L ... so I am thinking it doesn't look good and am not expecting any miracles.

Ok sorry for the misunderstanding. :hugs: I hope that things look better on Wednesday. Do you have any tests to use before then?


----------



## almosthere

ahh that just reminded me I wanted to buy some cheapies on my way home from doing laundry at my moms arghh lol

and hugs bubu!!


----------



## MoBaby

Lulu I think is twins also!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

I'm sorry Bubu, hopefully you get better news on Wednesday!

Other than eating a pineapple core and walnuts is there anything else I should do this week to help with implantation? I read grape juice somewhere.


----------



## never2late70

8 beautiful eggs retrieved still super groggy. Be back on later. :)


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Fantastic news Angie!!!


----------



## MoBaby

yay!


----------



## almosthere

so great angie!!! congrats!


----------



## GettingBroody

Never - fantastic news!!!! Congrats! Sleep well!

BOMO - my acupuncturist recommended a warm hot-water bottle to encourage lots of blood flow to the uterus...


----------



## TwoRdue

Bubu, sorry to hear that and hope there is still a chance 

Never, that is Wonderful:happydance:


----------



## MrsC8776

never2late70 said:


> 8 beautiful eggs retrieved still super groggy. Be back on later. :)

Great report!


----------



## never2late70

Bubu: Crossing everything for you. :hugs:


----------



## GettingBroody

Girls, I've just realised that yesterday I started doing kegels for the first time... Was feeling quite enthusiastic so did a few sets during the day. Do you think they might have loosened some old blood and caused the spotting? :shrug:


----------



## almosthere

hmmm i started prenatal yoga and did kegals yesterday too!! haha and possibly?? they would prob have to be some intense kegals!


----------



## jchic

Angie, WONDERFUL news! Cant wait for your fert. report!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Angie- 8 eggs is great!!! Can't wait to hear the details:)


----------



## bubumaci

Mrs C - no, I won't buy anything - if my blood is so negative now, there is no point before Wednesday :(

Angie - congratulations Love :)


----------



## Stinas

bubumaci - :hugs:

lulu - Im thinking twins also!

Angie - YAY!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## almosthere

yay for possible twins lulu if ppl think your is high I am scared I have triplets! LOL idk why my 3rd beta is so high-but glad it is a strong prob. single healthy bean hanging on in there!

lulu when is your first scan to see how many sacs there are?!


----------



## TwoRdue

Almost - How many dpo where you for your last beta?


----------



## almosthere

it was at 6 weeks so a lot dpo maybe that is why??

it must have been...28dpo!


----------



## MoBaby

you prob have twins also almost!!!!


----------



## TwoRdue

That is a great beta!! I have my next on on Thursday at 28dpo


----------



## wantbabysoon

lulu - Yes it makes me nervous to stop progesterone as I have heard it causes withdrawal bleeding. Yay for scan on Tuesday! 

Broody - So you think bleeding was from stopping the progesterone? Now I am freaking out even more!

bubu - I am so sorry :hugs: Hopefully Wednesday brings a pleasant surprise for you.

Angie - 8 is great!

almost - When is you scan?

AFM, had a nice relaxing weekend... I can't believe the weekend is over already :( The only thing to look forward is my scan on Tuesday... I can't wait to make sure the baby is doing fine because last time the other sac was still hanging there....


----------



## Jenn76

never2late70 said:


> 8 beautiful eggs retrieved still super groggy. Be back on later. :)

Congrats Angie! Eight is a great amount. FX that you get a great fert report tomorrow, rest up!


----------



## almosthere

my scan is thursday-so close yet so fare away!! can't wait to see if my one blasty split or not!!


----------



## TwoRdue

My last pregnancy mine split and even though the nurse thinks this one could be twins the chance of a another split is 0.4% so I think I have one very healthy one growing. 
Good luck with you scan on thursday, cant wait to hear how many you do have


----------



## never2late70

Keep sleeping on and off but the cramps are horrible. Drinking so much Gatorade. Not complaining though. We feel so blessed.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

I have been WAY more sore this time Angie. I've used the heating pad constantly. Tried to explain how it hurts to a friend and struggled with an explanation. It's crampy but not like cramps and sore. I'm hoping it goes away tonight so I'm not sore after the ET since my re said no heating pad after transfer.

Feel better!


----------



## Pink gerbera

BOMO - I tried to explain it to a friend .. It feels like being kicked in the stomach so every time you move it hurts. Also for the days following ET I read laughing a lot helps. So I watched funny movies and giggled a lot. Worked for me and helped the time pass!

Angie - well done wahoo!! Can't wait for fertilisation report :)

Lulu - I'm going twins also!!

Almost - for you I'm guessing one strong healthy bean!

Can't wait for you girls to find out!

Hope you all have a great day xxx


----------



## GettingBroody

BOMO - good luck today!!!

Want - no, I'm still on progesterone, sorry if I didn't explain that properly :dohh: Right after I discovered the spotting it was time to put in another pessary (I don't know if you're on pessaries but they make a lot of mess a few hours after you put them in!) The next morning the discharge from the pessary was stained kinda brown as if it had mixed with some leftover blood... So don't worry about stopping, I'm sure you'll be fine :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Wow, I have NEVER seen this thread this quiet!


----------



## MrsC8776

^ I was just thinking the same thing!

BOMO good luck today!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Usually I have 5 or 6 pages to read through ... not this time. I thought something might be wrong with my internet for a minute but no.


----------



## never2late70

Hi Lovely's :hugs:

Just impatiently waiting for our fertilisation report :dohh:

I had the worst migraine ever last night. Not feeling as bad today. A lot less abdominal discomfort. 

This thread has been awful quiet.

Hope everyone is doing well :flower:

~Angie


----------



## MrsC8776

Can't wait to hear your report Angie!! Sorry about the headache, I hope you feel better today.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Can't wait to hear your fert report, and happy your headache has gone away. Here's to hoping you feel 100% soon!


----------



## drsquid

weekends are always a bit slower and some (but not many) people may have the day off


broody- i had spotting a few times. you may have a small subchorionic bleed, they are super super common, mine went away by 11 weeks

angie- yay for 8 =) sorry bout the migraine

ash- how are you?


----------



## GettingBroody

Thanks DrS! It's great to hear from someone else who had it and is absolutely fine!! :D


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Thank you ladies! I just got down to the clinic. I have acupuncture at 10:30 then transfer at 11:30 then I'm taking it easy today. I'll let you know how it goes. 

Can't wait to hear your fertilization report Angie!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Dr Squid - I'm doing fine, I just started the Lurpon last night, it itched where I gave the shot for about 2 minutes afterwards but it didn't hurt or anything .. it's just like the gonal F pen shot. Not a big deal at all. It feels weird getting the dose since I've only used a pen in the past but really it's not a big deal. I went to CNA school before and even though they can't give shots ... I worked with RN's and LVN's so I generally knew how to do it. 

Besides that I'm fine! I've honestly been trying to be quiet on this thread a little bit since I'm not actually going through anything exciting right now .. just suppressing and waiting for my period. Not exciting like fert reports and betas! 

How are you feeling? Getting big yet?


----------



## drsquid

ash- hated lupron. gave me headaches and made me tired (if you are doing it for supression then it essentially is like you are going into menopause). i preferred drawing up stuff myself. found the pen too fiddly. im good. im starting to show but not that much given that im nearly 19 weeks. perhaps cause i work out i dunno. i also dont really feel them but i think that is cause they whack each other instead of me.


----------



## almosthere

Bomo I lost track-ET or beta today? ahhh so hard to keep track of everyones ivf stages!!! but GL either way!!

Angie I am so excited to hear your report!!!


----------



## TwoRdue

Never - good luck and fingers crossed for you.x

BabyOnMyOwn - rest as much as you can and good luck hope it works for you.x

Hope everyone is doing great and had a good weekend 

AFM - I want coffee!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I don't mind the pen or drawing it up myself. I didn't think the pen was too fiddly but I guess after being a doctor (I think that's what you are) and drawing up medication all of the time a pen would be fiddly and annoying. You're 19 weeks and not showing!?? Lucky!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Drsquid - forgot to ask, how long were you on lupron and when did you start geting the headaches?


----------



## MrsC8776

almosthere said:


> Bomo I lost track-ET or beta today? ahhh so hard to keep track of everyones ivf stages!!! but GL either way!!
> 
> Angie I am so excited to hear your report!!!

ET for BOMO today! :happydance:



TwoRdue said:


> Never - good luck and fingers crossed for you.x
> 
> BabyOnMyOwn - rest as much as you can and good luck hope it works for you.x
> 
> Hope everyone is doing great and had a good weekend
> 
> AFM - I want coffee!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Half caff has saved me on the coffee. 200mg or less a day is ideal. :thumbup:


----------



## never2late70

Hi Gals:
So I just received our first fertlity report. Out of the 8 eggs retrieved only 5 were mature and only 3 fertilised :cry: I'm kind of crushed and praying those remaining 3 progress to transfer day. Real bummed that we don't have any to freeze. :nope:

Trying so hard to stay positive. Just feel gutted. Feel like I lost 5 babies today, I know thats a bit dramatic, but thats how I feel :cry:

No report again until Wednesday..ugh the waiting.

Prayers and Blessings,
~Angie


----------



## drsquid

ummm i started lupron about a week before my period and continued until egg retrieval (but we were aiming for a specific date so i had an extra week of lupron). i had them pretty much right away. but then again that is the only real first trimester pregnancy symptom i had. im showing some just not as much as i thought i would. i swear i started popping out at 17 weeks the day afte rmy amnio


----------



## jchic

Oh Angie, I am sorry :( BUT praying those 3 embies stay strong and grow, grow, grow!!!!!!!!


----------



## drsquid

never- i know several ladies on here had the same thing and are currently pregnant. *hugs* one of the 3 can be your forever baby


----------



## wantbabysoon

Angie - Fingers crossed that the 3 embies grow!


----------



## MrsC8776

Angie I'm sorry. :hugs: Try to stay positive for the 3 growing. Did you guys do ICSI?


----------



## MoBaby

Angie!! Missannabelle had 3 and so did tlm and the are preggo!!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Just headed home from my transfer. Of my 5 only 1 was dividing normally so only transferred one with none to freeze. It was a nice extended blastocyst so I'm hoping it is the one. A little disappointed but still hopeful.


----------



## MrsC8776

Yay for being PUPO!! Sorry none of the others made it. The one you have will grow strong for you!


----------



## GettingBroody

Never - I only had 3 fertilise too and so did Jenn. I found the time between ER and ET the most stressful part of this whole thing - I was really worried that they wouldn't make it to transfer. But I got my bfp and I'm sure you will too!!! Hard as it is try and stay positive. :hugs: and :dust:

BOMO - yay for being PUPO! One is all it takes! When are your OTD and PTD?!! :dust:


----------



## Stinas

wantbabysoon - good luck on tue

almost - Do you feel like it split? 

Never - dont be sad! Out of my mature 10, originally they said 2 were good, but lucky enough, on the 6th day, one more was freezable....which is what I am going to use for my FET. 
Dont look at the number or rating....it just takes one and once its in it has a mind of its own. 

BabyOnMyOwn - YAY for being PUPO!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## wantbabysoon

BOMO - Yay for being PUPO! When is your test date?


----------



## jchic

BOMO - all you need is 1! Fingers and toes crossed for you!!!!


----------



## drsquid

bomo- yay for pupo =)


----------



## bubumaci

Angie - I know exactly how you feel :hugs: But chin up - as the ladies have said - just needs a guddun :)

BOMO - congrats on being PUPO :hugs:


----------



## Jenn76

never2late70 said:


> Hi Gals:
> So I just received our first fertlity report. Out of the 8 eggs retrieved only 5 were mature and only 3 fertilised :cry: I'm kind of crushed and praying those remaining 3 progress to transfer day. Real bummed that we don't have any to freeze. :nope:
> 
> Trying so hard to stay positive. Just feel gutted. Feel like I lost 5 babies today, I know thats a bit dramatic, but thats how I feel :cry:
> 
> No report again until Wednesday..ugh the waiting.
> 
> Prayers and Blessings,
> ~Angie

As Broody already said I too only had three fertilize, I know it is stressful but I had two turn into blasts. Both took so three were plenty. It sucks not to have frosties but hopefully you won't need them. Grow embries grow.



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Just headed home from my transfer. Of my 5 only 1 was dividing normally so only transferred one with none to freeze. It was a nice extended blastocyst so I'm hoping it is the one. A little disappointed but still hopeful.

Congrats on being PUPO :happydance: Extended blast is great, you will only need the one.


----------



## Lulu 07

Bubu ~ I really hope it's just too early. Some embryos implant later than other. I hope that's the case for you. :hugs:

Angie ~ I'm sure your 3 embies are going to continue to grow strong. Stay positive!

Jenn ~ How did the announcement go??

BOMO ~ Yaaaay for being PUPO!! I'm sorry there was only 1 but it will give you your forever baby. I only did the pineapple core and walnuts for implantation.

Almost ~ My scan is tomorrow!! I think you have one strong little bean in there. Your beta is perfect for 28dpo. I calculated what mine would be at 28dpo if it continued to double and came up with a number over 40000.. Yikes!! 

Two ~ Can't wait for your beta results on Thursday!

Want ~ I'm sure everything will be fine once you stop the progesterone.

AFM ~ I can't wait until my scan tomorrow!!!!! I feel like I want to go to sleep right now at 1:45 pm and not wake up until tomorrow so the day could pass already :haha:. I didn't expect so many of you to think I may have twins. Everyone around me here also thinks I may have twins. I can't make up my mind as to what I think I may have. I would be thrilled either way!! I guess we'll find out tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## TwoRdue

Lulu - Yay for scan tomorrow, mine seems for ever away


----------



## Lulu 07

Forgot to ask, do you ladies have have very noticeable blue veins on your body now? My body is becoming a map of blue veins :haha:. The most noticeable are my bbs and my pelvic area. I know it's because of increased blood flow but thought it takes longer to show up.


----------



## Lulu 07

Two ~ When is your scan again?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey ladies,

I hope you are still open to new members?.

I've been in for my first appointment today, i was so nervous!. I had my initial consultation with the blood tests and scan. It went really well, apart from the bloods lol ithe women that tried to do it the first two times seemed a little inexperienced in the blood taking. She was fantastic in going through everything but as far as blood is concerned she was rubbish. So i have a bruised arm and another sore arm lol. Then another women came in and tried got it first time and i hardly felt a thing!. i will be requesting the other women do it each time!. 

Then she weighed me and did my hight, i weighed less than i thought i would considering i had eaten and hadent been to the toilet yet. She said if i loose 2 kg before we start the treatment it increases my sucess rate by quite alot!. I believe 2kgs is just under 5lbs?. So i have about 3 weeks to do that which im hoping i will loose more than that by then :). 

Then i had the scan which went really well, She said she could see i have ovulated and both of my ovarys are accessable, and she was talking about the size of folicles and my lining was 15mm which she said was great. she said my uterus was a good shape, perfectly normal and everything was great in general. I was so happy with that!. Now i have to wait for the results and if everything comes back good with my blood we can move onto the next stage which is councelling and more blood tests for me and DF!.

Im currently on CD 26 of a 34 day cycle. She said my scan looks brilliant. so im really excited about it now!.

So we are hoping to start down reg (we are doing egg share) next cycle!, Fingers crossed!!.


----------



## MrsC8776

Lulu 07 said:


> Forgot to ask, do you ladies have have very noticeable blue veins on your body now? My body is becoming a map of blue veins :haha:. The most noticeable are my bbs and my pelvic area. I know it's because of increased blood flow but thought it takes longer to show up.

Me! They are everywhere. It's crazy how everything changes. Can't wait to hear about your scan!


----------



## MrsC8776

xMissxZoiex said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I hope you are still open to new members?.
> 
> I've been in for my first appointment today, i was so nervous!. I had my initial consultation with the blood tests and scan. It went really well, apart from the bloods lol ithe women that tried to do it the first two times seemed a little inexperienced in the blood taking. She was fantastic in going through everything but as far as blood is concerned she was rubbish. So i have a bruised arm and another sore arm lol. Then another women came in and tried got it first time and i hardly felt a thing!. i will be requesting the other women do it each time!.
> 
> Then she weighed me and did my hight, i weighed less than i thought i would considering i had eaten and hadent been to the toilet yet. She said if i loose 2 kg before we start the treatment it increases my sucess rate by quite alot!. I believe 2kgs is just under 5lbs?. So i have about 3 weeks to do that which im hoping i will loose more than that by then :).
> 
> Then i had the scan which went really well, She said she could see i have ovulated and both of my ovarys are accessable, and she was talking about the size of folicles and my lining was 15mm which she said was great. she said my uterus was a good shape, perfectly normal and everything was great in general. I was so happy with that!. Now i have to wait for the results and if everything comes back good with my blood we can move onto the next stage which is councelling and more blood tests for me and DF!.
> 
> Im currently on CD 26 of a 34 day cycle. She said my scan looks brilliant. so im really excited about it now!.

Of course! Welcome, sorry about the crappy blood draw. I'm glad everything is looking great though. So are you looking at a cycle in November?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Yep, If everything goes to plan we will start long protocol in november! I'm praying we have a BFP for DFs birthday :D


----------



## MrsC8776

xMissxZoiex said:


> Yep, If everything goes to plan we will start long protocol in november! I'm praying we have a BFP for DFs birthday :D

Great news! I hope everything goes well.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Thank you all! My official test date (blood test) is the 17th. I'm not sure yet when I'll actually test.


----------



## Lulu 07

Zoie ~ Welcome!! I hope this is the only cycle you will need to get your BFP!

MrsC ~ Glad to hear this is normal. I could only imagine how much more they will show if they are already showing. I don't really mind them though. I actually like them because they make me feel like my body is delivering enough blood to my uterus and to my baby or babies. :haha:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thank you Lulu i hope so too!!.


----------



## GettingBroody

Zoie - Welcome!! :hi: Good luck with this cycle! Fx'd you get your bfp really soon!

Lulu - I'm getting a bit veiny too! They're not very dark but definitely there!

Afm, my first scan is tomor too... Do I need a full bladder for that?!

For those of you in the uk - is anyone watching Win A Baby on More4? It's about an ivf lottery - all interested people buy tickets for £20 and one of them wins ivf treatment... Not sure what to make of the whole thing but I guess it'd definitely be worth the risk of buying one ticket anyway!


----------



## TwoRdue

Getting _ I always had to have a full bladder to scan as it makes it easier for them to see unless they are doing a internal scan then you wont need a full bladder


----------



## bubumaci

Welcome Zoie :howdy:


----------



## MoBaby

gettingbroody: they should be doing internal as its very early to do abdominal scan.


----------



## GettingBroody

Yeah, I presume it will be internal...


----------



## almosthere

hmmm now I am going to call my nurse asking if I need to have a full bladder lol i thought it would be a belly scan already!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

GettingBroody said:


> Zoie - Welcome!! :hi: Good luck with this cycle! Fx'd you get your bfp really soon!
> 
> Lulu - I'm getting a bit veiny too! They're not very dark but definitely there!
> 
> Afm, my first scan is tomor too... Do I need a full bladder for that?!
> 
> For those of you in the uk - is anyone watching Win A Baby on More4? It's about an ivf lottery - all interested people buy tickets for £20 and one of them wins ivf treatment... Not sure what to make of the whole thing but I guess it'd definitely be worth the risk of buying one ticket anyway!

Some places say yes to the full bladder and some say no. You should call and ask. 

Are you serious about this lottery?!?! They should do that everywhere!


----------



## TwoRdue

I would buy me a few tickets!!!
I am tossing up about watch this doco on birth tonight, it looks so painful but prob good to be prepared to... EEEKKKK


----------



## MoBaby

GettingBroody said:


> Zoie - Welcome!! :hi: Good luck with this cycle! Fx'd you get your bfp really soon!
> 
> Lulu - I'm getting a bit veiny too! They're not very dark but definitely there!
> 
> Afm, my first scan is tomor too... Do I need a full bladder for that?!
> 
> For those of you in the uk - is anyone watching Win A Baby on More4? It's about an ivf lottery - all interested people buy tickets for £20 and one of them wins ivf treatment... Not sure what to make of the whole thing but I guess it'd definitely be worth the risk of buying one ticket anyway!

Can americans participate in this lottery? :haha:


----------



## Lulu 07

Broody ~ I was wondering the same thing so I just called the nurse and she said they want me to have an empty bladder.


----------



## GettingBroody

Have a look here...
https://news.sky.com/story/867427/win-a-baby-monthly-ivf-lottery-to-launch Although according to that report the lottery was due to start last year but I got the impression from the documentary that it ran into some problems and didn't launch on time. Lots of controversy about the whole thing apparently! By the time they finished filming it still wasn't actually up and running although lots of people had bought tickets...


----------



## drsquid

well there is/was a us version
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...race-win-free-IVF-treatment-worth-10-000.html


----------



## Jenn76

Lulu 07 said:


> Jenn ~ How did the announcement go??
> 
> AFM ~ I can't wait until my scan tomorrow!!!!! I feel like I want to go to sleep right now at 1:45 pm and not wake up until tomorrow so the day could pass already :haha:. I didn't expect so many of you to think I may have twins. Everyone around me here also thinks I may have twins. I can't make up my mind as to what I think I may have. I would be thrilled either way!! I guess we'll find out tomorrow! :happydance:

LOL! Unfortunately you'd probably wake up in the middle of the night and not be able to get back to sleep. I can't wait for you to find out too! I'm still betting on twins. So exciting. What time is your scan?

My Announcement went great, I just blurted it out. And as expected they weren't surprised about the pregnancy but shocked to hear twins. So nice to finally be out with it. 



xMissxZoiex said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I hope you are still open to new members?.
> 
> I've been in for my first appointment today, i was so nervous!. I had my initial consultation with the blood tests and scan. It went really well, apart from the bloods lol ithe women that tried to do it the first two times seemed a little inexperienced in the blood taking. She was fantastic in going through everything but as far as blood is concerned she was rubbish. So i have a bruised arm and another sore arm lol. Then another women came in and tried got it first time and i hardly felt a thing!. i will be requesting the other women do it each time!.
> 
> Then she weighed me and did my hight, i weighed less than i thought i would considering i had eaten and hadent been to the toilet yet. She said if i loose 2 kg before we start the treatment it increases my sucess rate by quite alot!. I believe 2kgs is just under 5lbs?. So i have about 3 weeks to do that which im hoping i will loose more than that by then :).
> 
> Then i had the scan which went really well, She said she could see i have ovulated and both of my ovarys are accessable, and she was talking about the size of folicles and my lining was 15mm which she said was great. she said my uterus was a good shape, perfectly normal and everything was great in general. I was so happy with that!. Now i have to wait for the results and if everything comes back good with my blood we can move onto the next stage which is councelling and more blood tests for me and DF!.
> 
> Im currently on CD 26 of a 34 day cycle. She said my scan looks brilliant. so im really excited about it now!.
> 
> So we are hoping to start down reg (we are doing egg share) next cycle!, Fingers crossed!!.

Welcome Zoie! :hi: Congrats on getting started. This form was what kept me sane through this process. Everyone here are fantastic. I wish you the best of luck with your cycle.



GettingBroody said:


> Zoie - Welcome!! :hi: Good luck with this cycle! Fx'd you get your bfp really soon!
> 
> Lulu - I'm getting a bit veiny too! They're not very dark but definitely there!
> 
> Afm, my first scan is tomor too... Do I need a full bladder for that?!
> 
> For those of you in the uk - is anyone watching Win A Baby on More4? It's about an ivf lottery - all interested people buy tickets for £20 and one of them wins ivf treatment... Not sure what to make of the whole thing but I guess it'd definitely be worth the risk of buying one ticket anyway!

I've never been told to have a full bladder, my first scan was internal. Crazy about that lottery, that would be great to win. You could tell your kid they were won in a lottery, lol! 

Good Luck at you scan tomorrow! Can't wait to hear about it.


----------



## Lindsay18

wow- I just had to get through 9pages!!!
Jenn- glad your announcement went well!!!

Lulu- fantastic!! Can't wait to hear!

Zoie- welcome!! Happy you found us:)

So sorry you 2 didn't get the fert/frosty report you were hoping for. Even though it only takes one, I totally understand why you would be a little disappointed. Xoxo

AFM- we told everyone now. It feels so awesome to have it out and in the open lol!!! I told my Principal today and she was ecstatic! So nice to have the support:)


----------



## almosthere

jenn and lindsay-I am so excited for you-did telling people make it seem more real?

I am just going stir crazy waiting to tell my family-I do not know if I can wait until thanksgiving-I might have to tell at 12 weeks instead of 13, but then at that point I mine as well wait the extra week-the anticipation is killing me!!! Maybe a halloween announcement hehehee


----------



## drsquid

i posted on fb at umm 10.5 weeks


----------



## TwoRdue

Some of my direct family know, and my BFF but have not told OH family not till this weekend and will leave everyone till we are ready


----------



## wantbabysoon

I can't wait to tell everyone as well. I am sure it feels more real now!! 

Lulu and gettingbroody - Tomorrow is going to be a busy day of scans. I also have my scan tomorrow...


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm back in....medicated cycle baselines will be Oct. 25th and IVF is scheduled for February now :) stupid setbacks in life that cost you your IVF's grr....so here we go again back on schedule for this attempt (as long as trucks and house don't break anymore we are good) :) I've MISSED A LOT in here :) glad to be back though!


----------



## almosthere

oh wow gl with scans tomorrow you three!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Telling everyone DID make it more real!!! And it's awesome because now there are no secrets. I love it!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Anyone who has taken Lupron ... did that injection burn? I know that menopur is supposed to burn but what about Lupron?


----------



## almosthere

i don't think so-but everyone is dif....I think my follistim burnt upon touching the site right after injection though...


----------



## MoBaby

Lupron caused me to itch!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

It's fine now but in the first few minutes it's annoying.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mobaby - at the injection site or all over?


----------



## MoBaby

At the site... But it was about a quarter sized area and I itched for like an hour on my belly after I gave it!! Happened w the diluted lupron also


----------



## ashknowsbest

That's exactly what's happening tonight. Last night was fine, itched for a second but then went away. This time, it's still itchy and burning a little bit and it's a round circle area ... so yay this is fun!


----------



## MoBaby

Ugh the things we do!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah I shouldn't complain. I'm blessed. Sorry


----------



## Lulu 07

Jenn ~ I would've definitely been up in the middle in the night.. Lol! My scan is @ 2:45. I'm glad the announcement went well. It must've been nice to see the excitement on everybody's faces when they found out it's twins.

Lindsay ~ I bet it's such a relief for everyone to know. You actually get to fully enjoy it now without worrying about anyone finding out.

want ~ yaaay for scan buddies! I can't wait for yours and broody's updates tomorrow.

Ash ~ All this will be worth it once you have your BFP!

Andrea ~ welcome back and good luck!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Just want to say gl to all of you having scans tomorrow!! I can't wait to hear how they go!


----------



## Stinas

xMissxZoiex - WELCOME!! Everyone here is wonderful!!! Good luck this cycle!

AndreaFlorida - Welcome back! :flower:

Lindsay - :happydance:


Good luck to all the ladies having scans tom!!! :baby::baby:


----------



## Pink gerbera

Morning all. 

Rough night for me! Already struggling to get comfy. I think I'm paranoid that I can't lay on my tummy but that's my comfy sleeping position. Plus nausea is pretty awful at the mo and worse in the evenings and the middle of the night. Teaching is soo tough at the mo but that's cause I'm sooo tired!!

Zoie - welcome fingers crossed you get your bfp!

Lindsay/ Jenn - we've been telling people too, they're soo happy for us. It does make it more real!

Can not wait to hear how all the scans go today girls! Good luck. 

Xxx


----------



## GettingBroody

Andrea - Welcome back!! I hope the time between now and February passes nice and quickly for you!

Ash - I didn't have Lupron so I can't really comment but I did have Menopur which stings like hell and I found a good three minutes of icing the spot beforehand worked wonders...

Pink, Jenn & Lindsay - delighted telling people went so well! I can't wait to tell more people!

Almost - I don't know how you've managed to resist telling your family!! I'd have burst by now! :pop: Have you told anyone?

Jenn, Lulu and Want - happy scanning to us all today!!!


----------



## drsquid

pink- i still lay on my stomach ,it isnt comfy on the beach or the ground but in bed it is fine. for sleeping though tend to pull one knee up which rolls me a bit off my belly. dunno how long itll last but for now it works for me


----------



## bubumaci

Andrea - welcome back :howdy:

Ladies having scans today : enjoy and show us lots of piccies :)


----------



## drsquid

ash- you can always complain. just cause there is a reason you are doing something doesnt mean it isnt hard or painful or uncomfortable or stressful


----------



## bubumaci

Well said Dr!! :)


----------



## Jenn76

Lindsay18 said:


> wow- I just had to get through 9pages!!!
> Jenn- glad your announcement went well!!!
> 
> Lulu- fantastic!! Can't wait to hear!
> 
> Zoie- welcome!! Happy you found us:)
> 
> So sorry you 2 didn't get the fert/frosty report you were hoping for. Even though it only takes one, I totally understand why you would be a little disappointed. Xoxo
> 
> AFM- we told everyone now. It feels so awesome to have it out and in the open lol!!! I told my Principal today and she was ecstatic! So nice to have the support:)

Glad to hear your boss is so supportive. Mine is too but I know she is a bit worried about covering me off for a year of Mat leave. I've only worked there for a year and a half so it kind of sucks. I feel bad but I need to look out for myself now. I'm telling my staff tomorrow, more worried about that. I know they will be happy for me but worried about who their new boss will be. Oh well! 



almosthere said:


> jenn and lindsay-I am so excited for you-did telling people make it seem more real?
> 
> I am just going stir crazy waiting to tell my family-I do not know if I can wait until thanksgiving-I might have to tell at 12 weeks instead of 13, but then at that point I mine as well wait the extra week-the anticipation is killing me!!! Maybe a halloween announcement hehehee

It's great but I still don't feel pregnant. I don't think it will feel real until I can feel those babies moving. Wait for Thanksgiving it's nice to have everyone there.



TwoRdue said:


> Some of my direct family know, and my BFF but have not told OH family not till this weekend and will leave everyone till we are ready

I still don't want to release it to the world on FB, I told family because I know I would tell them even if I had a MC. But after what you went through with your last pregnancy I don't blame you for wanting to wait. 



wantbabysoon said:


> I can't wait to tell everyone as well. I am sure it feels more real now!!
> 
> Lulu and gettingbroody - Tomorrow is going to be a busy day of scans. I also have my scan tomorrow...

Me too, Not quite as exciting as Lulu and Broody finding out if they have twins! I hope you get to see your strong little bean dancing around like crazy today.



AndreaFlorida said:


> I'm back in....medicated cycle baselines will be Oct. 25th and IVF is scheduled for February now :) stupid setbacks in life that cost you your IVF's grr....so here we go again back on schedule for this attempt (as long as trucks and house don't break anymore we are good) :) I've MISSED A LOT in here :) glad to be back though!

:hi: Welcome back! So glad to hear you are getting started again. I think IVF will work for you, a nice early Christmas present.



Pink gerbera said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Rough night for me! Already struggling to get comfy. I think I'm paranoid that I can't lay on my tummy but that's my comfy sleeping position. Plus nausea is pretty awful at the mo and worse in the evenings and the middle of the night. Teaching is soo tough at the mo but that's cause I'm sooo tired!!
> 
> Zoie - welcome fingers crossed you get your bfp!
> 
> Lindsay/ Jenn - we've been telling people too, they're soo happy for us. It does make it more real!
> 
> Can not wait to hear how all the scans go today girls! Good luck.
> 
> Xxx

I struggle too, I bought a pregnancy pillow from Babies R Us called a snoogle. It works well helps my back and goes between my legs for more comfort. I usually slep on my side though. I'd be afraid to sleep on my stomach too, won't be an option much longer for you. 



GettingBroody said:


> Andrea - Welcome back!! I hope the time between now and February passes nice and quickly for you!
> 
> Ash - I didn't have Lupron so I can't really comment but I did have Menopur which stings like hell and I found a good three minutes of icing the spot beforehand worked wonders...
> 
> Pink, Jenn & Lindsay - delighted telling people went so well! I can't wait to tell more people!
> 
> Almost - I don't know how you've managed to resist telling your family!! I'd have burst by now! :pop: Have you told anyone?
> 
> Jenn, Lulu and Want - happy scanning to us all today!!!

Happy scan day to you too! Can't wait to hear..... One or two?


----------



## MoBaby

Good luck ladies today!! Can't wait to read about your scans!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Ladies, I am back from my scan... The baby is measuring 10w5d (couple days ahead) and was moving a lot today.. The doctor was so nice today and zoomed all the views and showed me the head, nose, eyes, arms etc... It was the coolest thing ever!!
Oh, and he also said that the other sac is completely reabsorbed and there is no trace of it which is a good thing as I was worried if that would affect the other baby.. I have my OB appointment next week and NT scan on 24th Oct... After that OB will want to see me every 4 weeks... We have been spoilt with so many scans.. Waiting for 4 weeks is going to be interesting!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hi all, I'm sure this is a silly question but after all I've gone through to make this work I don't want to do anything to hurt my chances now that they have done the transfer. Can I drink tea (decaf) while waiting until next week? I know caffeine is a no no but what about decaf? Thank you!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Want - delighted everything was looking so good!! :D

Afm, all looking great also!! :D Just one baby in there... (dh was very relieved!:haha:) All measuring as expected. The nurse said she could see the beginnings of the heartbeat flicker but we couldn't make it out. Back in 2 weeks for 8 week scan.

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q571/derialc/9c4e370e79513f4284930db28b7b14ea_zps6ad257f9.jpg

Nurse wasn't even slightly concerned about the spotting. She said as long as its not very prolonged or accompanied by a lot of pain then there's absolutely nothing to worry about :thumbup:


----------



## Pink gerbera

Yet want and getting broody. Great news your scans went well :)

Want it's amazing to see the bubamoving isn't it? My two were really active at the weekend. It was great to see. 

Xx


----------



## bubumaci

BOMO - I should think that is fine. In the first days after transfer, even if there is implanting, it takes a while before the placenta etc. is all set up to send nutrients through to bubba - I wouldn't worry about drinking decaf :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Want and Getting - That is so awesome! SO happy for you both :)

BOMO - decaf tea is definitely ok. I drink that as well and I asked my nurse early on :) She said it's the same as drinking any non-caffeine beverage :) xoxo


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Thank you Bubu and Lindsay! I am trying not to over think everything but someone said the chemicals they use to decaffinate tea can be bad. 

Want and Broody, yay for good scans!!!


----------



## jchic

Want and Broody - great scans!!!


----------



## Jenn76

Want and Broody: Glad to hear both your scans went well. :happydance:

BOMO: Even pregnant you can drink some caffeine, 220 mg I think a day. I drank about 10 oz of coffee all through my TWW and early pregnancy. I was told to stay away from sweeteners and diet pop or drinks. 

AFM: My scan went well both babies look great and were given low chances of any chromosomal abnormalities. My OB had said I would be getting scans every four weeks because of my age and twins but the doctor in the fetal assessment unit said she didn't see any need for increased scans until after 20 weeks. :( So it looks like I'm not seeing them again for 7 to 8 weeks. :cry: Hopefully my OB will do one at my next appointment.


----------



## jchic

Jenn - great news that the babies are doing well! I went for my first obgyn appt yesterday and will be seen every 4 weeks but SO upset because I dont see them again until October 30th. Its hard not to get scanned, isnt it? I wish we could scan ourselves so we could see our twinkies!


----------



## GettingBroody

Maybe we could all go visit DrS at work!!:haha:

Jenn - great news on your scan! I know it's disappointing not to see them for so long but at least its a wonderful sign of how well they're doing!!

BOMO - I read something before about how they decaffeinate tea. Apparently some companies do it the quick way and use chemicals but other companies use a slower more natural method of extracting the caffeine (can't remember what it was!) I figure that the cheaper decaff teas are probably the ones that use the chemicals but I don't know if that's actually true!:shrug: They also said that if you're stuck you can make your own almost-decaff tea by putting a regular teabag in a some hot water, let it sit for 30 secs, empty it out and use the same teabag to make your tea. Apparently most of the caffeine comes out of the teabag in the first 30 seconds...


----------



## TwoRdue

BabyOnMyOwn - I have always had one tea in the morning through all my transfer and BFP, it's not made a difference for me.


----------



## Jenn76

jchic said:


> Jenn - great news that the babies are doing well! I went for my first obgyn appt yesterday and will be seen every 4 weeks but SO upset because I dont see them again until October 30th. Its hard not to get scanned, isnt it? I wish we could scan ourselves so we could see our twinkies!

My next OB appointment is Nov 1 so it sounds like we are on similar schedules. Are you having the NT scan? That's what I had today.


----------



## jchic

Jenn - I wasnt going to have it done, but we are going to now. I am not having the bloodwork that goes along with it though. Did you have that? Did they give you results from the scan that day?


----------



## Stinas

wantbabysoon - Glad to hear everything went well at the scan!! :happydance:

GettingBroody - :happydance:

Jenn - Thats good news...sorry you have to wait until 7 more weeks to see them.....thats a bummer!


----------



## almosthere

yay for great scans ladies!!

afm a very stressful day-my preschool found out we have strep and fifths disease going around so left work 2 hours early to get a strep test and a blood test....find out if I have strep by tomorrow morning and fiftyhs disease by thursday....FX no fifths as it can be spread to the fetus and cause miscairage :(


----------



## Jenn76

jchic said:


> Jenn - I wasnt going to have it done, but we are going to now. I am not having the bloodwork that goes along with it though. Did you have that? Did they give you results from the scan that day?

I had blood work done because my clinic ordered it. However the hospital said it is useless with twins. I haven't heard back about the blood tests anyway. 

With the scan, Yes they told be baby "A" had a 1 in 885 chance of downs and "B" is a 1 in 800 chance. Only reason one was less was because "B" is smaller but only by a day. 

I'm not going to do amnio unless something comes up with the 20 week scan.


----------



## Jenn76

almosthere said:


> yay for great scans ladies!!
> 
> afm a very stressful day-my preschool found out we have strep and fifths disease going around so left work 2 hours early to get a strep test and a blood test....find out if I have strep by tomorrow morning and fiftyhs disease by thursday....FX no fifths as it can be spread to the fetus and cause miscairage :(

That sucks! My cousin teaches primary and she is always catching things. The school is also one of the worst ones in the low income area of town so there is lots of lice and things. I couldn't do it. I hope both tests come back okay.


----------



## TwoRdue

Jenn _ such great news!!!!


----------



## Lulu 07

Want and broody ~ Congrats on the great scans!!

We just came back from our scan and you guys were right.. We're having TWINS!!!! I am super excited!


----------



## MoBaby

yay! been waiting for you scan!!

congrats girls on all your lovely scans today!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Lulu 07 said:


> Want and broody ~ Congrats on the great scans!!
> 
> We just came back from our scan and you guys were right.. We're having TWINS!!!! I am super excited!
> 
> View attachment 492633
> View attachment 492635

That is wonderful news!!!!!!!! Congrats ! :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

yippee yippee yippee lulu!! xcongratsss =)


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Congratulations Lulu!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Lulu- that's fantastic!!! Congrats


----------



## TwoRdue

Congrats again Lulu :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lulu - congrats on your twins! 

I'm going to bed since I'm exhausted! I don't know if it's from the lupron but I'm just so tired so I'm off to bed. I just wanted to say, thanks to the girls who suggested to ice the spot where I was going to do the injection. I did that tonight and didn't feel a thing, not even the needle going in! You girls are awesome and thanks again for the advice!


----------



## Jenn76

Congrats Lulu! Wow I think that makes 13 twins now. :happydance:


----------



## Stinas

Lulu - YAY!!! I knew it!!!! Congrats!


----------



## TwoRdue

Had to have another beta test today from doc due to more bleeding and at 27dpo my levels are 15500 :) and more blood's in the morning for the ivf clinic


----------



## drsquid

lulu- congrats

bomo- i have had about 200mg of caffeine everyday since i cut back from about 1000 a day in november. i also drink diet soda.. while it is hard to have so little control over outcomes, stressing over stuff wont help either (not saying that is what you are doing,, just in general). a cup of tea, caffeine or no will not do anything either way. fingers crossed for you

afm- got my full amnio results today and all clear. yay


----------



## MrsC8776

Ok ladies finally all settled in after picking up hubby. I hope I can catch up with everyone. 



wantbabysoon said:


> Ladies, I am back from my scan... The baby is measuring 10w5d (couple days ahead) and was moving a lot today.. The doctor was so nice today and zoomed all the views and showed me the head, nose, eyes, arms etc... It was the coolest thing ever!!
> Oh, and he also said that the other sac is completely reabsorbed and there is no trace of it which is a good thing as I was worried if that would affect the other baby.. I have my OB appointment next week and NT scan on 24th Oct... After that OB will want to see me every 4 weeks... We have been spoilt with so many scans.. Waiting for 4 weeks is going to be interesting!

I'm so glad everything looked great! The 24th will be here in no time. 



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Hi all, I'm sure this is a silly question but after all I've gone through to make this work I don't want to do anything to hurt my chances now that they have done the transfer. Can I drink tea (decaf) while waiting until next week? I know caffeine is a no no but what about decaf? Thank you!!

I'm drinking half caff coffee. It's under 200mg so it should be ok. decaf tea/coffee is ok during pregnancy. 



GettingBroody said:


> Want - delighted everything was looking so good!! :D
> 
> Afm, all looking great also!! :D Just one baby in there... (dh was very relieved!:haha:) All measuring as expected. The nurse said she could see the beginnings of the heartbeat flicker but we couldn't make it out. Back in 2 weeks for 8 week scan.
> 
> https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q571/derialc/9c4e370e79513f4284930db28b7b14ea_zps6ad257f9.jpg
> 
> Nurse wasn't even slightly concerned about the spotting. She said as long as its not very prolonged or accompanied by a lot of pain then there's absolutely nothing to worry about :thumbup:

Yay for a great scan! Can't wait to hear how your next one goes. 



Jenn76 said:


> Want and Broody: Glad to hear both your scans went well. :happydance:
> 
> BOMO: Even pregnant you can drink some caffeine, 220 mg I think a day. I drank about 10 oz of coffee all through my TWW and early pregnancy. I was told to stay away from sweeteners and diet pop or drinks.
> 
> AFM: My scan went well both babies look great and were given low chances of any chromosomal abnormalities. My OB had said I would be getting scans every four weeks because of my age and twins but the doctor in the fetal assessment unit said she didn't see any need for increased scans until after 20 weeks. :( So it looks like I'm not seeing them again for 7 to 8 weeks. :cry: Hopefully my OB will do one at my next appointment.

Great news about the low chance of chromosome abnormalities. Hopefully they can squeeze in some more scans for you. 



almosthere said:


> yay for great scans ladies!!
> 
> afm a very stressful day-my preschool found out we have strep and fifths disease going around so left work 2 hours early to get a strep test and a blood test....find out if I have strep by tomorrow morning and fiftyhs disease by thursday....FX no fifths as it can be spread to the fetus and cause miscairage :(

That doesn't sound like any fun at all. I hope you are in the clear for everything. 



Lulu 07 said:


> Want and broody ~ Congrats on the great scans!!
> 
> We just came back from our scan and you guys were right.. We're having TWINS!!!! I am super excited!
> 
> View attachment 492633
> View attachment 492635

Congrats on the twins! You bring our count to 12! 



drsquid said:


> lulu- congrats
> 
> bomo- i have had about 200mg of caffeine everyday since i cut back from about 1000 a day in november. i also drink diet soda.. while it is hard to have so little control over outcomes, stressing over stuff wont help either (not saying that is what you are doing,, just in general). a cup of tea, caffeine or no will not do anything either way. fingers crossed for you
> 
> afm- got my full amnio results today and all clear. yay

Wonderful news!


----------



## azlissie

Want and Jenn, so glad to hear your scans went well today!!

Getting, your little one looks great! Congrats!

Lulu, congrats on the twins!! Very exciting.

Bomo, I kind of look at it like Drs - women drink caffeine before they find out they're pregnant all the time and go on to have happy, healthy babies so it's probably okay to have some decaf tea.

Almost, hope your tests come back negative!

MrsC, I'm so glad your hubby is home and you can still do your gender scan this week. Can't wait to hear your results - I'm guessing two boys 

AFM, had my 5th IUI today and I have to admit I feel like it was a huge waste of time. I really wanted to keep trying and doing something between now and when I can do another IVF but now I think it was dumb and I should have saved my money. I had 4 ripe follies and 32 million sperm with 46% motility so theoretically my chances should be decent but I'm just not feeling it.

Hello to everyone else - hope you're all doing well!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Lulu - amazing news congratulations!! 

Jenn - glad the chances chromosome abnormalities are low :)

Almost - I hope everything is ok. Try not to stress though, I'm sure it'll be fine :)

Mrs C - hooray for getting your hubby back! Was he surprised how much your bumb had grown???

AFM - slept well last night so feeling human again! Hooray :)

Have a great day everyone xx


----------



## bubumaci

Lulu - great news, congratulations :)

Drs - :yipee: :)


----------



## bubumaci

And ... hot from the press.... second test this morning : :bfn:
We still have our two :cold: ... I have no idea why this isn't working. Really thought that the main hurdle (my DH's sterility) was behind us. We finally had what was a nice blast ... Don't really know what else to do, since apparently, everything is fine with me - so why isn't it nestling in?! :(

Have now asked that DH and I make an appt. together (TBH, I am quite tired of always going on my own to all appointments and asking the questions he has / not thinking of questions until I have left) and somehow I feel like I am on a merry-go-round without a destination (how would there be? it goes in circles) ... so that we can be advised together.

How am I feeling? Bit at a loss.


----------



## TwoRdue

Bubu - I'm sorry to hear that, it's such a hard process to go through and when you get the BFN its the worse feeling. I do hope you get that BFP and it will all be worth every momebt. Best of luck hun.x


----------



## drsquid

bubu= im so so sorry. this totally sucks that you keep going through this. it really sounded good this time and im not much of a believer in symptom spotting


----------



## Jenn76

TwoRdue said:


> Had to have another beta test today from doc due to more bleeding and at 27dpo my levels are 15500 :) and more blood's in the morning for the ivf clinic

Sorry you keep having bleeding, I know it is totally normal but I can imagine that it is making you nervous. Glad to hear your beta is so reassuring. Others on here have had bleeding too and are now far along in their pregnancy so I'm sure it is all good. Congrats on the great beta, can't wait to hear if yours split. 



drsquid said:


> lulu- congrats
> 
> bomo- i have had about 200mg of caffeine everyday since i cut back from about 1000 a day in november. i also drink diet soda.. while it is hard to have so little control over outcomes, stressing over stuff wont help either (not saying that is what you are doing,, just in general). a cup of tea, caffeine or no will not do anything either way. fingers crossed for you
> 
> afm- got my full amnio results today and all clear. yay

That's great news, congrats!



azlissie said:


> Want and Jenn, so glad to hear your scans went well today!!
> 
> Getting, your little one looks great! Congrats!
> 
> Lulu, congrats on the twins!! Very exciting.
> 
> Bomo, I kind of look at it like Drs - women drink caffeine before they find out they're pregnant all the time and go on to have happy, healthy babies so it's probably okay to have some decaf tea.
> 
> Almost, hope your tests come back negative!
> 
> MrsC, I'm so glad your hubby is home and you can still do your gender scan this week. Can't wait to hear your results - I'm guessing two boys
> 
> AFM, had my 5th IUI today and I have to admit I feel like it was a huge waste of time. I really wanted to keep trying and doing something between now and when I can do another IVF but now I think it was dumb and I should have saved my money. I had 4 ripe follies and 32 million sperm with 46% motility so theoretically my chances should be decent but I'm just not feeling it.
> 
> Hello to everyone else - hope you're all doing well!

Awe, FX that this IUI works! When will you know? 



Pink gerbera said:


> Lulu - amazing news congratulations!!
> 
> Jenn - glad the chances chromosome abnormalities are low :)
> 
> Almost - I hope everything is ok. Try not to stress though, I'm sure it'll be fine :)
> 
> Mrs C - hooray for getting your hubby back! Was he surprised how much your bumb had grown???
> 
> AFM - slept well last night so feeling human again! Hooray :)
> 
> Have a great day everyone xx

Glad to hear you got some sleep. I just had 5 days off and first day back to work, going to be rough, at least it is Wednesday! 



bubumaci said:


> And ... hot from the press.... second test this morning : :bfn:
> We still have our two :cold: ... I have no idea why this isn't working. Really thought that the main hurdle (my DH's sterility) was behind us. We finally had what was a nice blast ... Don't really know what else to do, since apparently, everything is fine with me - so why isn't it nestling in?! :(
> 
> Have now asked that DH and I make an appt. together (TBH, I am quite tired of always going on my own to all appointments and asking the questions he has / not thinking of questions until I have left) and somehow I feel like I am on a merry-go-round without a destination (how would there be? it goes in circles) ... so that we can be advised together.
> 
> How am I feeling? Bit at a loss.

Awe, Bubu so sorry to hear this. :hugs: I totally agree that your DH should be going with you. Mine never did either. They have no clue what we go through. So when will you do your FET?


----------



## bubumaci

Thanks ladies!

Re - FET ... not sure - perhaps next cycle. If that doesn't work, then I guess we have had it for this year, because I need to give my body a rest and I am pretty sure that December would be out anyway, because the clinic closes for the holidays...

The only appt. he comes to is when I have ER (and when I have had testing on the weekends, then he has accompanied me) and he has to take vacation for that day...

I just really would like to understand why... I mean no sperm, is a pretty clear reason. We have managed to get some and we have had even really good fertilisation statistics (June 11 out of 12 fertilised and this time 7 out of 10) so I think that is good... For some reason, we have been low on the development to blast (one frosty made it to a beginning blast and this time we had one lovely one at transfer)... I don't know ... 

There isn't much I have really wanted in life - just a family (and having my own is what kept me going through the whole crap with my family - divorced, different countries me bouncing back and forth between all of them, bla bla bla - my Father remarried, they adopted two children - after sending me to live with my Mother, the younger, screw up, is now pregnant with her second, due this moth ... both Fatherless, she doesn't have a job and lives off welfare.... My Dad just dotes on his Grandchild) ... really, the only thing that has kept me looking forward is the candle in the window of being a Mother and making family life for my family the way it should be : a family.
So why? Now that they can fertilise (which was the hurdle) - what isn't working?

These are all the questions swirling around in my head and I just don't understand it. If I had an explanation, no matter what, then perhaps I could come to terms with it... All I can think right now (and I am sure that all you women who have to go through ICSI / IVF can appreciate it) is : it's so unfair...

Sorry for the rant. I do have a cool head on my shoulders, but I am also a bundle of confused emotions right now...


----------



## MoBaby

Bubu your situation is just like mine.... No reason for failure.dh had no sperm but we always get some and good fert report... We get blasts and then nothing. I'm like you on the fet... Rant all you want :) sorry it didn't work out this time. Me and you and our frozen embryos are going to get out bfp!


----------



## bubumaci

Hi Mo ... thank you! :hugs: I really do hope so!!


----------



## almosthere

Bubu:hugs:


----------



## almosthere

2rdue-great beta!

and thanks for all the well wishes ladies, I may hear back about strep today which will most likely come back neg. since the instant was, and then fifths tomorrow....the day of my US eeeeek!!!


----------



## jchic

Bubu - I am so sorry :( Have you thought about going to another clinic and getting a second opinion with perhaps a more aggressive protocol?


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

bubumaci said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> Re - FET ... not sure - perhaps next cycle. If that doesn't work, then I guess we have had it for this year, because I need to give my body a rest and I am pretty sure that December would be out anyway, because the clinic closes for the holidays...
> 
> The only appt. he comes to is when I have ER (and when I have had testing on the weekends, then he has accompanied me) and he has to take vacation for that day...
> 
> I just really would like to understand why... I mean no sperm, is a pretty clear reason. We have managed to get some and we have had even really good fertilisation statistics (June 11 out of 12 fertilised and this time 7 out of 10) so I think that is good... For some reason, we have been low on the development to blast (one frosty made it to a beginning blast and this time we had one lovely one at transfer)... I don't know ...
> 
> There isn't much I have really wanted in life - just a family (and having my own is what kept me going through the whole crap with my family - divorced, different countries me bouncing back and forth between all of them, bla bla bla - my Father remarried, they adopted two children - after sending me to live with my Mother, the younger, screw up, is now pregnant with her second, due this moth ... both Fatherless, she doesn't have a job and lives off welfare.... My Dad just dotes on his Grandchild) ... really, the only thing that has kept me looking forward is the candle in the window of being a Mother and making family life for my family the way it should be : a family.
> So why? Now that they can fertilise (which was the hurdle) - what isn't working?
> 
> These are all the questions swirling around in my head and I just don't understand it. If I had an explanation, no matter what, then perhaps I could come to terms with it... All I can think right now (and I am sure that all you women who have to go through ICSI / IVF can appreciate it) is : it's so unfair...
> 
> Sorry for the rant. I do have a cool head on my shoulders, but I am also a bundle of confused emotions right now...

Good Morning Bubu....my heart breaks for you...I'm so sorry for all you have to go through, and you can rant all you want....We are here for you and will listen :hugs: I will keep you in my prayers....I'm most certain that you will be posting about your BFP soon enough.


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lulu 07 said:


> Want and broody ~ Congrats on the great scans!!
> 
> We just came back from our scan and you guys were right.. We're having TWINS!!!! I am super excited!
> 
> View attachment 492633
> View attachment 492635

Wooo hooo!! I bet you and DH are excited!


----------



## bubumaci

jchic said:


> Bubu - I am so sorry :( Have you thought about going to another clinic and getting a second opinion with perhaps a more aggressive protocol?

Thanks!! To be honest, I hadn't - the clinic we are going to is supposed to be the best in Germany (if not in fact in Europe).
What do you mean by more aggressive protocol? Do you mean the meds and then the ER? I actually thought that we were doing the more aggressive one (antagonist protocol)... but we will try to get an appointment with the doctor and get some more advice...



PRAYIN4BABIES said:

> Good Morning Bubu....my heart breaks for you...I'm so sorry for all you have to go through, and you can rant all you want....We are here for you and will listen :hugs: I will keep you in my prayers....I'm most certain that you will be posting about your BFP soon enough.

Hi Prayin :wave: thank you for your understanding and also for your prayers :) I hope you are right :D


----------



## Lindsay18

Bubu - I am so sorry - I would be asking myself the same question - WHY??? It just doesn't seem to make sense. I agree with Jess, have you considered going somewhere else? Not saying that it's necessarily the clinic that you go to or anything, but just a thought? We are always all here for you and don't mind you venting at all. XOXO!


----------



## jchic

Lulu! Congrats mama!


----------



## jchic

Bubu - antagonist is an aggressive protocol, but there are other things they can mix it to make it more tailored to your situation. I would absolutely get a second opinion at this point, and I would also have that new RE run tests over, and more tests, including immunity issues, etc. It seems that there may be an underlying issue that perhaps is an easy fix but hasnt been caught just yet by this RE. On your follow up, I would absolutely ask why this isnt working, and demand they do full panel screenings.


----------



## bubumaci

Lindsay18 said:


> Bubu - I am so sorry - I would be asking myself the same question - WHY??? It just doesn't seem to make sense. I agree with Jess, have you considered going somewhere else? Not saying that it's necessarily the clinic that you go to or anything, but just a thought? We are always all here for you and don't mind you venting at all. XOXO!

Thanks :hugs: ... I guess it can always happen - there is never a guarantee that the eggies will continue developing / will nestle in etc. etc. ...not in a natural cycle, not with ICSI... Will discuss with my DH, but I do believe us to be in the best of hands at the clinic we are at. I guess we just need to speak with our doctor again...


----------



## bubumaci

jchic said:


> Bubu - antagonist is an aggressive protocol, but there are other things they can mix it to make it more tailored to your situation. I would absolutely get a second opinion at this point, and I would also have that new RE run tests over, and more tests, including immunity issues, etc. It seems that there may be an underlying issue that perhaps is an easy fix but hasnt been caught just yet by this RE. On your follow up, I would absolutely ask why this isnt working, and demand they do full panel screenings.

Thanks :hugs:
When you guys talk about RE - what exactly do you mean?
The clinic we go to, there are many many doctors / consultants. It can even happen (or has happened) that during my treatment, "my" doctor has gone on vacation and I have seen the other doctors until the ER. I have had the same doctor do my ER both times (not mine, but one I feel very comfortable with) and for the ET, I have had three different doctors so far (mine did two).
You are probably right, that it may be wise to do more tests - and do full panel screenings, because there may well be something they haven't caught. All I know is that my bloods have always been good, whether it be hormones, genetics (they have tested all of it)...

You guys are so sweet :cloud9:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Bubu - sorry :hugs:


----------



## michelle01

I am so sorry bubu! :hugs: I would certainly ask for another set of blood tests done. Have they tested for immune problems? If you trust your doctor, stick with them, but I would ask if there is anything else you can have tested to find out what is going on. Have they done a hysterosalpingogram or any similiar testing to make sure there is no issues that have come up recently?


----------



## bubumaci

A hysterwhat? (just googled it :) )... well - Since we are having to do ICSI due to DHs problems, I suppose it doesn't really make a difference how my tubes are, does it?
Actually, I have had no internal testing done - only the blood work to make sure that my hormones are OK and all the testing / u/s they do when checking where you are in your cycle etc. My Gynaecologist (and also the docs at the clinics) have said that I have nice shaped uterus :)
I don't think they have tested for immune issues. They had my GP do a thorough check up so that my pre-op form could be filled in. And as I had issues with glandular fever a few years ago, I have had quite excessive testing done on that front at the beginning of this year and everything was normal (not at this clinic, that was separate)..
I guess I will just have to ask them if there is anything they haven't thought of and whether more testing can be done...
Other than that - I mean, statistics say that with each try, there is only a 20-25% chance of getting pregnant - that is not really that high and essentially means, that on average, it takes up to around 5 tries before it works. Don't know if that is just considering singleton transfer or two as we have been doing - but ... if not ... our fifth try should be our :bfp: ... :)


----------



## michelle01

A hysterosalpingogram is where they insert dye into you and can check your uterus....LOL I do hope that you get your BFP on your next cycle! It is so hard going through this so many times. I am starting my 3rd fresh round in 2 weeks!


----------



## bubumaci

Two weeks and it will be your :bfp: :) :)
May I ask how you "got" your first child? Is that your child in your avatar?


----------



## GettingBroody

Bubu - sending you so many :hugs:


----------



## michelle01

bubu - Yes, that is my son, he is 3 years old. I was one of those who got pg and wasn't trying, 4 years ago. He was a big surprise as my DH and I had been married for 8 years when we found out and we always had our dogs, but never planned to have children. And stupidly, I had my tubes tied :growlmad: because I had such a rough pg with him. About 6 months after having him I regretted what I did and started seeing my FS in August 2010. I had to have my tubes untied and try for a year before we could start IVF; that is how my insurance works before they cover IVF for us. And here I am 2 years later and no pg. I am so mad at myself for what I did, but I cannot go back and change it now, but move forward and hope that third times a charm for me. 

I start lupron in 2 weeks and stimming will begin the first week of November!


----------



## MrsC8776

azlissie said:


> Want and Jenn, so glad to hear your scans went well today!!
> 
> Getting, your little one looks great! Congrats!
> 
> Lulu, congrats on the twins!! Very exciting.
> 
> Bomo, I kind of look at it like Drs - women drink caffeine before they find out they're pregnant all the time and go on to have happy, healthy babies so it's probably okay to have some decaf tea.
> 
> Almost, hope your tests come back negative!
> 
> MrsC, I'm so glad your hubby is home and you can still do your gender scan this week. Can't wait to hear your results - I'm guessing two boys
> 
> AFM, had my 5th IUI today and I have to admit I feel like it was a huge waste of time. I really wanted to keep trying and doing something between now and when I can do another IVF but now I think it was dumb and I should have saved my money. I had 4 ripe follies and 32 million sperm with 46% motility so theoretically my chances should be decent but I'm just not feeling it.
> 
> Hello to everyone else - hope you're all doing well!

Thanks! We are very excited! Don't give up on this IUI. I had zero faith left in the IUI after it was done and sure enough that was the one that worked. I guess I just got to the point of thinking it wasn't going to work just like you are now. Try to stay positive. 



bubumaci said:


> And ... hot from the press.... second test this morning : :bfn:
> We still have our two :cold: ... I have no idea why this isn't working. Really thought that the main hurdle (my DH's sterility) was behind us. We finally had what was a nice blast ... Don't really know what else to do, since apparently, everything is fine with me - so why isn't it nestling in?! :(
> 
> Have now asked that DH and I make an appt. together (TBH, I am quite tired of always going on my own to all appointments and asking the questions he has / not thinking of questions until I have left) and somehow I feel like I am on a merry-go-round without a destination (how would there be? it goes in circles) ... so that we can be advised together.
> 
> How am I feeling? Bit at a loss.

:hugs: I'm so sorry. It sounds like some of the girls have given you tons of advice. None of this is fair and I know words can't help much right now. All I can do is say I'm sorry and hope you get your BFP with your next FET.


----------



## MrsC8776

Pink gerbera said:


> Lulu - amazing news congratulations!!
> 
> Jenn - glad the chances chromosome abnormalities are low :)
> 
> Almost - I hope everything is ok. Try not to stress though, I'm sure it'll be fine :)
> 
> Mrs C - hooray for getting your hubby back! Was he surprised how much your bumb had grown???
> 
> AFM - slept well last night so feeling human again! Hooray :)
> 
> Have a great day everyone xx

Sorry Pink I missed your question in my quote. He was shocked! Then again I'm still shocked when I look in the mirror. 

Yay for feeling human again! :)


----------



## bubumaci

michelle01 said:


> bubu - Yes, that is my son, he is 3 years old. I was one of those who got pg and wasn't trying, 4 years ago. He was a big surprise as my DH and I had been married for 8 years when we found out and we always had our dogs, but never planned to have children. And stupidly, I had my tubes tied :growlmad: because I had such a rough pg with him. About 6 months after having him I regretted what I did and started seeing my FS in August 2010. I had to have my tubes untied and try for a year before we could start IVF; that is how my insurance works before they cover IVF for us. And here I am 2 years later and no pg. I am so mad at myself for what I did, but I cannot go back and change it now, but move forward and hope that third times a charm for me.
> 
> I start lupron in 2 weeks and stimming will begin the first week of November!

I see - so really the issue isn't whether you ovulate / can get pregnant - but more whether, in a natural cycle, an egg (fertilised or not) may not be able to travel to your uterus?

So theoretically, there is also no reason for an IVF not to work, right?
I have full faith, that the statistics are just being mean to you too and that you will get your :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Michelle - what protocol are you on?


----------



## michelle01

bubu - well when I had my tubes untied my right tube is now not functional; the risk of having them tied in the first place. And I have a history of polyps, cysts, and now I found out I have MTHFR, my DH has no issues. I had a chemical last August before trying IVF. So honestly, at this point it seems to be me. And the fact that I am 38, going on 39 in January, my eggs are just OK. 

So it does seem to be a matter of an embryo implanting for me. And yea, according to my FS, IVF should work, but 2 cycles later and still nothing!


----------



## michelle01

Ash - They are putting me back on the same protocol that I was on during my first IVF - lupron starting on day 21 (10/24) and stimming will be with Menopur and 525 iu of Follistum. And they will add in lovenox injections again for my MTHFR. They are being much more aggressive this time because I seem to be a slow responder.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks! Just curious because I'm starting my first IVF and I am on lupron now and then gonal F and menopur. What are lovenox injections? Is it another stimulation medication?


----------



## michelle01

Ash - The lovenox is for my MTHFR, its a blood thinning injection. I will use those during stimming. Good luck with your cycle; hope you are 1st time lucky with it :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks :) gl with your cycle too I hope this is it for you!!


----------



## bubumaci

I really believe that you will find yourself expecting a sibling for your little boy this time around :)


----------



## GettingBroody

Girls, hopefully you'll all be looking at bfps really really soon!!


----------



## jchic

bubu - an RE is called a Reproductive Endocrinologist here. I think like Michelle said, a saline sono is necessary at this point. They will be able to see the uterus (not just how they see on an ultrasound) and they can see if there are any polyps or fibroids that may be causing an implantation issue. Also have them run tests like NK cells, etc. To see if your immune system is not allowing the embie to implant. There is a ton of stuff you can do while staying at your clinic. I would look at RMANJ website and also CCRM of Colorado website and even have a free phone consult with CCRM to see what they would suggest. They are the worlds best fertility clinic and their statistics are better than any other. They would at least be able to guide you. Additionally, they also take international patients, and would have you monitor at a place near you, with you only coming to them from ER through ET. I highly suggest just taking a peek at it, because they will tell you that by now, they may be able to pinpoint the issue.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Bubu - I'm really sorry. The girls have given you loads of good advice. I hope you're ok though. Keep your chin up :) 

Mrs C - Are you huge then now? Exciting! I feel like I'm showing a little now. 

Xxx


----------



## michelle01

Thanks Jess, you put it much better then I did ;) And I am going to take a look at those websites; just curious now!


----------



## MrsC8776

Pink gerbera said:


> Bubu - I'm really sorry. The girls have given you loads of good advice. I hope you're ok though. Keep your chin up :)
> 
> Mrs C - Are you huge then now? Exciting! I feel like I'm showing a little now.
> 
> Xxx

No not huge yet but definitely showing! Getting comfortable in bed is starting to become a challenge.


----------



## never2late70

Bubu: Damn! :cry:


MrsC so happy that you and our hubby are getting settled in :hugs:

Still waiting for my day 3 fertility report..ugh!


----------



## TwoRdue

MrsC - It wont be much longer before you really pop out!!!


----------



## never2late70

None of the 3 embryos are going to make it. They are 8 cell but deeply fragmented and only have a 5% chance of making. :cry:

I am 41 and she flat out said Donor egg is our only chance :cry:

So this is it for us..We are done. :cry::cry:


----------



## MrsC8776

never2late70 said:


> None of the 3 embryos are going to make it. They are 8 cell but deeply fragmented and only have a 5% chance of making. :cry:
> 
> I am 41 and she flat out said Donor egg is our only chance :cry:
> 
> So this is it for us..We are done. :cry::cry:

:hugs: Is there anyway to get any of them put back ASAP or do they not think it will make a difference. I'm so sorry that this is happening. :cry:


----------



## TwoRdue

Never - I dont know what to say, I am so sorry to hear that. Big hugs to you.x


----------



## MoBaby

never :( im soooo sorry :( can you get another opinion at a different clinic??? :( :hugs: can they bring you in now and put all 3 in???


----------



## jchic

Angie, I am sorry :( do they think that doing a day 3 transfer would help your odds or no? Would you ever consider donor eggs? I believe it will work out xoxo


----------



## Jenn76

Bubu: I'm so sorry, you have every reason to rant. The other ladies have some really good points. My clinic has a 60% success rate for age 35-39, I think you should take Jess's advice and look at other clinics. It's just possible the protocol even being aggressive doesn't work for you. A second opinion can't hurt. :hugs:

Michelle: Yeah for getting started again. FX you get your BFP!

Angie: :cry: I'm so sorry, that's so sad to hear. :hugs: I think you should get a second opinion. Women over 40 get pregnant all the time, just doesn't seem right. Don't give up, you deserve this!

MrsC: So glad your DH made it home! When is your scan?


----------



## MrsC8776

Jenn~ My scan is on Friday.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

never2late70 said:


> None of the 3 embryos are going to make it. They are 8 cell but deeply fragmented and only have a 5% chance of making. :cry:
> 
> I am 41 and she flat out said Donor egg is our only chance :cry:
> 
> So this is it for us..We are done. :cry::cry:

I'm so sorry....you can't give up....please seek a second opinion and see what possible options they can give you...sending hugs to you.:hugs:


----------



## jchic

Mrs C- im hoping you see the genders!


----------



## drsquid

never- im so sorry. that just sucks


----------



## almosthere

angie I am so sorry

keeping my fx for you still angie, michelle, & bubu that you will all have your awaited bfps SOON!


----------



## MoBaby

prayin:how are you doing?


----------



## Lindsay18

Ugh today was the worst ever. I had to take my cat for his yearly shots and to get something on his leg looked at. We ended up having to put him down due to a cancerous tumor on his leg. He was only three. Such a shocker and no way to be prepared for that. I just can't stop crying...


----------



## Stinas

TwoRdue - :flower:

Drsquid - Yay good news!

azlissie - You just never know! Try to stay positive! FX!

bubumaci - Im really sorry about your BFN. I know how you feel!!! It is like a merry go round sometimes. I wonder the same thing...its not us, so if we have a "perfect" embryo, why isnt it sticking? Drives me nuts! Hopefully everything works out soon!
Vent all you want!!! I am in your boat(granted I only had one failed cycle, but no sperm, but we found some, perfect hatching blast, BFN.) Its all sooo frustrating! 

Angie - Im soo sorry! I agree with the other ladies...cant they put them all in now?

Linsday - Im sorry about your cat! Its tough having to put an animal down. Last Nov I had to put my dog down after 15yrs. Sad. :hugs:


----------



## drsquid

lindsay- im so sorry. you didnt get enough time not that a lifetime is enough with our furry family


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

MoBaby said:


> prayin:how are you doing?

Hi Mo!!!!! Im hanging in there....I sure have my days...I just try to keep positive and look forward to my three little embies waiting to meet their mommy :winkwink:.....how are you doing?


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Lindsay18 said:


> Ugh today was the worst ever. I had to take my cat for his yearly shots and to get something on his leg looked at. We ended up having to put him down due to a cancerous tumor on his leg. He was only three. Such a shocker and no way to be prepared for that. I just can't stop crying...

So sorry sweetie:hugs:


----------



## azlissie

Bubu I am so sorry. It's frustrating that with all this technology & science it still doesn't work. I know some ladies have ended up seeing a reproductive immunologist who can address things like antibodies, inflammation etc. I hope your dr can give you some answers. 

Angie I am so so sorry. I can't remember - were you on any supplements like Dhea, coq10 or royal jelly? I've heard those can improve egg quality. 

Lindsay, I'm very sorry about your cat. They are members of the family & it's so hard when they get sick. 

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Jenn76

Lindsay18 said:


> Ugh today was the worst ever. I had to take my cat for his yearly shots and to get something on his leg looked at. We ended up having to put him down due to a cancerous tumor on his leg. He was only three. Such a shocker and no way to be prepared for that. I just can't stop crying...

Lindsay I am so sorry to hear this! :hugs: I just lost my cat back in April to kidney disease, she was 7. Such a hard thing to go through, I still cry when I think of her. I really wasn't expecting it either, cried for days. They really are a part of your family. :hugs:


----------



## Pink gerbera

Angie - I'm really sorry to hear that :( I hope you're ok? Well as ok as you can be. Is donor eggs an option??

Lindsay - that's really sad and prob what's made it worse is it was so unexpected :(

I hope everyone else is doing ok? 

Pink xx


----------



## almosthere

Lindsay I am SO sorry I have a furbaby who is 3 and she is my life!!! I am sorry for your loss *HUGS*

AFM scan today, finally, yay!! will post photos on my journal tonight!


----------



## jchic

OMG Lindsay I am so sorry....was there nothing else they could do??? Ugh, losing a pet is the absolute worst. I love my dogs more than most people. I am sorry you are going through this.


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lindsay18 said:


> Ugh today was the worst ever. I had to take my cat for his yearly shots and to get something on his leg looked at. We ended up having to put him down due to a cancerous tumor on his leg. He was only three. Such a shocker and no way to be prepared for that. I just can't stop crying...

Lindsay I am so so sorry.


----------



## michelle01

Lindsay - I am soooo sorry about your cat. I lost 2 of my dogs back in June and it was so hard. Your pets become your babies too and your cat was so young; definitely not fair. :hugs:

Angie - I am SOOOOO sorry hunny! big :hugs: I would definitely get a second opinion and would you consider donor eggs? I know women in their 40's that get pregnant, so I wouldn't count yourself out just yet! 

Good luck today almost!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Morning All. . . 

Bubu, I'm so sorry. I agree, getting a second opinion sounds like a good idea.

Angie, I wish I could change how things turned out. Would you consider using donor eggs? 

Lindsay, I'm so sorry. . . losing a pet is so hard!

MrsC. . . scan tomorrow!!! Hopefully your little ones are cooperative and show their genders.

Hi to everyone else, I will do more personals later (my kiddos will be here in just a minute).

AFM, between yesterday and today I have completely convinced myself that this cycle didn't work and that I need to start looking into donor eggs. I know its too early to know that but I feel like AF is coming. Today is a hard day anyway (it's the 3 yr anniversary of my dad's death), and I'm hoping that's what all my negativity is about. <sigh>

Sorry to be such a downer. . . it's just one of those days!


----------



## notoptimistic

babyonmyown - What round of IVF is this one? I think you should give it at least 3 or 4 tries with your own eggs before moving on to donor eggs. Remember, the donor egg option will always be there for you, but your own eggs won't so if you can muster the strength to do just one or two more ivf cycles with your own, I say go for it. I bet you still have some good quality eggs in you even with DOR - you are 36 so there have to be some good ones left! And, you aren't out yet!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Never - I am so gutted to read this :hugs: 

BOMO - don't give up yet! Fx'd you'll get a nice surprise bfp in the next few days!! When is your test date again?

Lindsay - :hugs: you poor thing. We have many fur babies here and I would be devastated too in your situation. :hugs:

Quick question for those of you who did acu before your bfp - are you still going or have you stopped now?


----------



## drsquid

bomo= *hugs* sorry for such a rough day,


----------



## jchic

bomo - I am sorry :( Hang in there ok? Hoping you are pleasantly surprised


----------



## Pink gerbera

BOMO - I'm sorry you feel this way. Keep positive, hopefully you're just having a rough day xxx


----------



## jchic

Pink - wow! You are going to be 11 weeks already?! TIME FLIES doesnt it?


----------



## Pink gerbera

I know! It's crazy!! How you doing?? Xx


----------



## jchic

Ok! Experiencing alot of MS in the form of ALL DAY nausea. I actually had my obgyn call me in a prescription for zofran for it because I get NO relief :( 

When do you go to the doc next?


----------



## Pink gerbera

Oh that's rubbish. I seem to get it really bad for a whole day and night then it goes away for a couple of days before coming back again. I'm mainly just really tired! I go to bed so early!!

I've got my 12 week appt next week. I'm excited for it :)

How about you? When's your next one? Xx


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Thank you all for your positive words! I'm hoping you are right and that this is just me feeling blue today.


----------



## jchic

Pink - The all day nausea is the worst, isnt it?

I go back on Oct 30th for my 12 week appt. Super excited!

Bomo - hang in there :)


----------



## Pink gerbera

Yeah it's pretty rough but I'm crazy and as soon as it goes away my worry comes back. So I quite like it! It's reassuring!! 

BOMO - hopefully you're just feeling off today and tomorrow you'll feel better 

Xx


----------



## never2late70

Hi Lovely's :hugs:

I really am fine. They said that the 3 eggs split into 8 cells like they were supposed to, but that all 3 were deeply fragmented. Meaning not forming properly. So putting them back in on a 3 day would not have a made any kind of difference. They said they were going to call me today and let me know if the managed to pull themselves together through the night, but it was only a 5% chance that they would. Not holding my breath. :nope: 

I truly am fine. As some of you may know I have already been blessed with 3 beautiful, smart, talented and loving daughters. (24-22-21 years old) as well as blessed with my 4 year old grandson. It is my husband who has no children of his own that I am hurting for. :cry: He is so strong. I know that the news has crushed him, but he cares too much for me to ever let me see him hurt..awe..my love.

Anyway, we will not consider donor eggs for 2 reasons, mostly because we wanted "our biological" child, and 2 it would cost us another $8000.00 on top of the medications and procedures, labs, ultrasounds, donor moms meds..we cannot afford anymore. We have spent almost $18,000.00 in the last 7 months. :nope: Its so frustrating to be paying for failure. So yep, this was pretty much it.

I will be lurking. cheering and praying for you all!

Thanks for everything! Can't wait to see some babies!:happydance:
~Angie


----------



## MrsC8776

Lindsay18 said:


> Ugh today was the worst ever. I had to take my cat for his yearly shots and to get something on his leg looked at. We ended up having to put him down due to a cancerous tumor on his leg. He was only three. Such a shocker and no way to be prepared for that. I just can't stop crying...

:hugs: I'm so sorry. I can't imagine how hard that must have been for you. 



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> prayin:how are you doing?
> 
> Hi Mo!!!!! Im hanging in there....I sure have my days...I just try to keep positive and look forward to my three little embies waiting to meet their mommy :winkwink:.....how are you doing?Click to expand...

I just wanted to say that I love your positive attitude. :hugs: Do you know when you will be doing an FET? 



almosthere said:


> Lindsay I am SO sorry I have a furbaby who is 3 and she is my life!!! I am sorry for your loss *HUGS*
> 
> AFM scan today, finally, yay!! will post photos on my journal tonight!

I can't wait to hear how it goes! 



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Morning All. . .
> 
> Bubu, I'm so sorry. I agree, getting a second opinion sounds like a good idea.
> 
> Angie, I wish I could change how things turned out. Would you consider using donor eggs?
> 
> Lindsay, I'm so sorry. . . losing a pet is so hard!
> 
> MrsC. . . scan tomorrow!!! Hopefully your little ones are cooperative and show their genders.
> 
> Hi to everyone else, I will do more personals later (my kiddos will be here in just a minute).
> 
> AFM, between yesterday and today I have completely convinced myself that this cycle didn't work and that I need to start looking into donor eggs. I know its too early to know that but I feel like AF is coming. Today is a hard day anyway (it's the 3 yr anniversary of my dad's death), and I'm hoping that's what all my negativity is about. <sigh>
> 
> Sorry to be such a downer. . . it's just one of those days!

Please don't give up yet! There is still time for your bfp. Have you tested yet? Sorry that today is a hard day for you. I will keep you in my thoughts. I hope between this post and now you are feeling a little better. :hugs: 



never2late70 said:


> Hi Lovely's :hugs:
> 
> I really am fine. They said that the 3 eggs split into 8 cells like they were supposed to, but that all 3 were deeply fragmented. Meaning not forming properly. So putting them back in on a 3 day would not have a made any kind of difference. They said they were going to call me today and let me know if the managed to pull themselves together through the night, but it was only a 5% chance that they would. Not holding my breath. :nope:
> 
> I truly am fine. As some of you may know I have already been blessed with 3 beautiful, smart, talented and loving daughters. (24-22-21 years old) as well as blessed with my 4 year old grandson. It is my husband who has no children of his own that I am hurting for. :cry: He is so strong. I know that the news has crushed him, but he cares too much for me to ever let me see him hurt..awe..my love.
> 
> Anyway, we will not consider donor eggs for 2 reasons, mostly because we wanted "our biological" child, and 2 it would cost us another $8000.00 on top of the medications and procedures, labs, ultrasounds, donor moms meds..we cannot afford anymore. We have spent almost $18,000.00 in the last 7 months. :nope: Its so frustrating to be paying for failure. So yep, this was pretty much it.
> 
> I will be lurking. cheering and praying for you all!
> 
> Thanks for everything! Can't wait to see some babies!:happydance:
> ~Angie

Angie you are so strong and caring! I can see how this would be very hard on you both. I fully understand your reason for not wanting to go the donor egg route because of your two reasons. I'm sure your DH looks at your kids as his own. So sorry that this hasn't worked for you. :hugs:


----------



## TwoRdue

Never - I hope that little 5% makes it through for you.x

jchic - I have constant all day nausea and really bad in the evenings, sometimes eating helps and sometimes it makes it worse but been hungry all the time I still eat lots ether way. The doc here will not give me anything for it I have been told to deal with it unless I am throwing up all the time. Cant wait till second tri


----------



## never2late70

Just received the call..None survived. :cry:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

MrsC8776 said:


> Lindsay18 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh today was the worst ever. I had to take my cat for his yearly shots and to get something on his leg looked at. We ended up having to put him down due to a cancerous tumor on his leg. He was only three. Such a shocker and no way to be prepared for that. I just can't stop crying...
> 
> :hugs: I'm so sorry. I can't imagine how hard that must have been for you.
> 
> 
> 
> PRAYIN4BABIES said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> prayin:how are you doing?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Mo!!!!! Im hanging in there....I sure have my days...I just try to keep positive and look forward to my three little embies waiting to meet their mommy :winkwink:.....how are you doing?Click to expand...
> 
> I just wanted to say that I love your positive attitude. :hugs: Do you know when you will be doing an FET?
> 
> 
> 
> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> Lindsay I am SO sorry I have a furbaby who is 3 and she is my life!!! I am sorry for your loss *HUGS*
> 
> AFM scan today, finally, yay!! will post photos on my journal tonight!Click to expand...
> 
> I can't wait to hear how it goes!
> 
> 
> 
> BabyOnMyOwn said:
> 
> 
> Morning All. . .
> 
> Bubu, I'm so sorry. I agree, getting a second opinion sounds like a good idea.
> 
> Angie, I wish I could change how things turned out. Would you consider using donor eggs?
> 
> Lindsay, I'm so sorry. . . losing a pet is so hard!
> 
> MrsC. . . scan tomorrow!!! Hopefully your little ones are cooperative and show their genders.
> 
> Hi to everyone else, I will do more personals later (my kiddos will be here in just a minute).
> 
> AFM, between yesterday and today I have completely convinced myself that this cycle didn't work and that I need to start looking into donor eggs. I know its too early to know that but I feel like AF is coming. Today is a hard day anyway (it's the 3 yr anniversary of my dad's death), and I'm hoping that's what all my negativity is about. <sigh>
> 
> Sorry to be such a downer. . . it's just one of those days!Click to expand...
> 
> Please don't give up yet! There is still time for your bfp. Have you tested yet? Sorry that today is a hard day for you. I will keep you in my thoughts. I hope between this post and now you are feeling a little better. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> never2late70 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Lovely's :hugs:
> 
> I really am fine. They said that the 3 eggs split into 8 cells like they were supposed to, but that all 3 were deeply fragmented. Meaning not forming properly. So putting them back in on a 3 day would not have a made any kind of difference. They said they were going to call me today and let me know if the managed to pull themselves together through the night, but it was only a 5% chance that they would. Not holding my breath. :nope:
> 
> I truly am fine. As some of you may know I have already been blessed with 3 beautiful, smart, talented and loving daughters. (24-22-21 years old) as well as blessed with my 4 year old grandson. It is my husband who has no children of his own that I am hurting for. :cry: He is so strong. I know that the news has crushed him, but he cares too much for me to ever let me see him hurt..awe..my love.
> 
> Anyway, we will not consider donor eggs for 2 reasons, mostly because we wanted "our biological" child, and 2 it would cost us another $8000.00 on top of the medications and procedures, labs, ultrasounds, donor moms meds..we cannot afford anymore. We have spent almost $18,000.00 in the last 7 months. :nope: Its so frustrating to be paying for failure. So yep, this was pretty much it.
> 
> I will be lurking. cheering and praying for you all!
> 
> Thanks for everything! Can't wait to see some babies!:happydance:
> ~AngieClick to expand...
> 
> Angie you are so strong and caring! I can see how this would be very hard on you both. I fully understand your reason for not wanting to go the donor egg route because of your two reasons. I'm sure your DH looks at your kids as his own. So sorry that this hasn't worked for you. :hugs:Click to expand...



Hi MrsC :hugs: How are you doing? 

I have a follow up scheduled for next week the 18th with my Doctor...she is going to go over everything and let me know what my future schedule will look like....I'm actually excited to jump in the office to see what she has to say...excited and scared to be honest....I just want it to work  I tried last time to upload a picture of my little bean (before it all happened) but it didn't exactly work...LOL...I have "the beans" still on my fridge...don't have the heart to take it down...for in that short time it made me the happiest person that walked the earth :cry: There's always a reason on why things happen...it just sucks that sometimes we will never get the answer on why.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

never2late70 said:


> Just received the call..None survived. :cry:

I am so sorry sweetie :hugs: Your entire family is in my prayers.


----------



## MrsC8776

never2late70 said:


> Just received the call..None survived. :cry:

:hugs: I am so sorry. 



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Hi MrsC :hugs: How are you doing?
> 
> I have a follow up scheduled for next week the 18th with my Doctor...she is going to go over everything and let me know what my future schedule will look like....I'm actually excited to jump in the office to see what she has to say...excited and scared to be honest....I just want it to work  I tried last time to upload a picture of my little bean (before it all happened) but it didn't exactly work...LOL...I have "the beans" still on my fridge...don't have the heart to take it down...for in that short time it made me the happiest person that walked the earth :cry: There's always a reason on why things happen...it just sucks that sometimes we will never get the answer on why.

I'm doing good and hanging in there. Thanks for asking. :hugs: I'm glad your follow up is soon. Hopefully you can get started again soon or when ever you are ready. I'm sure it is exciting and scary all at the same time. Just do what is best for you and know that your forever baby is waiting for you. I think you should keep your little beans on your fridge for as long as you want. You will always have a little angel looking over you from now on.


----------



## MoBaby

Angie : sooo sorry :(


----------



## Jenn76

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Morning All. . .
> 
> Bubu, I'm so sorry. I agree, getting a second opinion sounds like a good idea.
> 
> Angie, I wish I could change how things turned out. Would you consider using donor eggs?
> 
> Lindsay, I'm so sorry. . . losing a pet is so hard!
> 
> MrsC. . . scan tomorrow!!! Hopefully your little ones are cooperative and show their genders.
> 
> Hi to everyone else, I will do more personals later (my kiddos will be here in just a minute).
> 
> AFM, between yesterday and today I have completely convinced myself that this cycle didn't work and that I need to start looking into donor eggs. I know its too early to know that but I feel like AF is coming. Today is a hard day anyway (it's the 3 yr anniversary of my dad's death), and I'm hoping that's what all my negativity is about. <sigh>
> 
> Sorry to be such a downer. . . it's just one of those days!

Try and remain positive it is still too early to tell. FX this is your BFP!



Pink gerbera said:


> Oh that's rubbish. I seem to get it really bad for a whole day and night then it goes away for a couple of days before coming back again. I'm mainly just really tired! I go to bed so early!!
> 
> I've got my 12 week appt next week. I'm excited for it :)
> 
> How about you? When's your next one? Xx

So excited for your scan, it is amazing how much the babies grow from start to 12 weeks they really look like babies now. Good luck! Hope your MS ends soon.



never2late70 said:


> Hi Lovely's :hugs:
> 
> I really am fine. They said that the 3 eggs split into 8 cells like they were supposed to, but that all 3 were deeply fragmented. Meaning not forming properly. So putting them back in on a 3 day would not have a made any kind of difference. They said they were going to call me today and let me know if the managed to pull themselves together through the night, but it was only a 5% chance that they would. Not holding my breath. :nope:
> 
> I truly am fine. As some of you may know I have already been blessed with 3 beautiful, smart, talented and loving daughters. (24-22-21 years old) as well as blessed with my 4 year old grandson. It is my husband who has no children of his own that I am hurting for. :cry: He is so strong. I know that the news has crushed him, but he cares too much for me to ever let me see him hurt..awe..my love.
> 
> Anyway, we will not consider donor eggs for 2 reasons, mostly because we wanted "our biological" child, and 2 it would cost us another $8000.00 on top of the medications and procedures, labs, ultrasounds, donor moms meds..we cannot afford anymore. We have spent almost $18,000.00 in the last 7 months. :nope: Its so frustrating to be paying for failure. So yep, this was pretty much it.
> 
> I will be lurking. cheering and praying for you all!
> 
> Thanks for everything! Can't wait to see some babies!:happydance:
> ~Angie




never2late70 said:


> Just received the call..None survived. :cry:

:hugs: Angie I'm so sorry :cry: my heart breaks for you and your family. I still think you should get a second opinion before you give up. Praying for you.

MS suffering ladies try Diclectin it worked wonders for me and is totally safe to take. 

MrsC: Good luck tomorrow, I hope the babies cooperate and you get to see the genders. Can't wait to hear.

Almost: How was the scan?


----------



## TwoRdue

Never I am so sorry to hear that.x


----------



## almosthere

angie-I am so sorry you are going through this!! it is so expensive- if only it was free like natural pregnancy right?!

Speaking of mula-I got my bill....only a bit over 2,000-so it seems like a good deal to me-my baby is worth every penny!! Then there is the egg freezing which is 86 a month that will cost over 1,000 by the time we try again-so the sooner we try, financially...the better!!! LOL!

Scan went WONDERFUL today, one strong little bean with a heartbeat measuring as a 8 week baby when my little strong bean is only 7. Official due date may 30th as I already calculated =) I also saw that my eggs collected was under average and considered good-so knowing this all worked even with a below average number of eggs, I feel so much more fortunate 

hope all are well and hugs to those feeling down today <3


----------



## drsquid

yay almost. happy to see your fab us results


----------



## never2late70

Its not that I want to give up Jenn, it's just too expensive we have spent so much already :cry:

Thank you all!


----------



## MrsC8776

never2late70 said:


> Its not that I want to give up Jenn, it's just too expensive we have spent so much already :cry:
> 
> Thank you all!

:hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Never - so sorry to hear none of them made it :hugs:

Almost - great scan, glad to hear all went well and your strong bean is measuring a week ahead! 

baby - keep the PMA! 

AFM - 5th day of lupron tonight.


----------



## almosthere

thanks ash-not in size but the heartbeat which is so nice to see and hear!!! Can't wait to hear the news of your bfp soon ash!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks almost! Will you be finding out the sex of your baby?


----------



## almosthere

yes asap!! which is not as soon as I would like I am sure!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Angie - I am so sorry!


----------



## Lindsay18

Angie- I'm so so sorry:(

Today was really hard for me in dealing with being upset about my kitty, but I kept myself busy. It was also my first OB appointment and they didn't think I would hear the heartbeat on the fetal heart monitor but I did:). That made my week a lot better. My first trimester scan is October 22nd so I'm excited about that :)


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lindsay - We are so close in our dates... My first trimester scan is on Oct 24th!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

That's awesome!!!


----------



## Stinas

Angie - Im sooo sorry! I wish it could be easier! 

Never - Great scan!

Lindsay - ooooo yayyyy for hearing the heartbeat!


----------



## MrsC8776

Stinas how much longer until your FET? Not long right?!?


----------



## Stinas

MrsC - I go for a scan and bloods on tuesday, so I should know then when transfer is! I am guessing a week or so from now...hopefully!


----------



## MrsC8776

:happydance: So exciting! I hope all goes well on Tuesday.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hi all, thank you for reminding me to think positively. I just got home from dinner with my mom, brother, and his family. I got to snuggle my nieces which always makes me happy. 

I tested this afternoon and it was negative. I know it's still early (I'm 3dp5dt) but I'm really feeling like AF is coming. I'm going to try to not test again until Sunday and to believe it might have worked but also start looking at other options. 

Not, I could keep trying with my own eggs but I've already done 4 medicated iuis and 3 ivf cycles plus the sperm for all 6 that I've paid for all completely out of pocket. My insurance covers nothing and its just me paying for all of it (on my teachers salary!!). As much as I hate to say money is a factor... It is. If using donor eggs could help me to be a mom more quickly, I'm ok with that (took a long time for me to get there, but now I'm ok with it). 

I hope that makes sense.

Have a great night!


----------



## MrsC8776

BOMO I'm staying positive for you! I've seen so many posts about ladies feeling like AF was coming when they got their bfp. I think it is good to stay realistic but also stay positive in the process. That makes sense in my head but I don't think it sounds the same when written out. Anyways, my fingers are crossed that this will be it for you. :flower:


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

That completely makes sense to me... I've been saying I'm cautiously optimistic. . 
I'm so excited for your scan tomorrow!! Can't wait to hear what you're having!


----------



## drsquid

*hugs* bomo


----------



## Pink gerbera

Angie - I'm so sorry honey. It's heartbreaking to have this result after all the emotions and money you've put into it :( Big hugs. 

Lindsay - I'm so pleased you got the hear the heartbeat. That's brill news and not long to wait now till first trimester scan. Mine is next week, can't wait :)

Mrs C - cant wait to hear how the gender scan went! 

BOMO - keep positive :) 3dp5dt is really early!!!

Bubu - how you doing??

Almost - Fantastic news on the scan! Congratulations!!

Have a great day everyone!!

Xxxx


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Thank you drs, I can't believe you're already 19 weeks!! Yay!! How are you feeling?

I know it's early pink so I'm not counting myself out yet.


----------



## GettingBroody

Never - I am so so sorry hon :hugs: :hugs:

Ash - when do you go for your scan?

Stinas - not long to go!!

BOMO - 8dpo is sooooo early! I tested negative at 6dpo3dt, not even a hint of a line! Keeping my fx'd for you! :dust:

Almost - yay for fab scan news!! :dance: 

MrsC - good luck today! Hope babies are feeling cooperative!!

Lindsay - thrilled you got to hear the heartbeat! I can't wait for that!


----------



## bubumaci

jchic said:


> bubu - an RE is called a Reproductive Endocrinologist here. I think like Michelle said, a saline sono is necessary at this point. They will be able to see the uterus (not just how they see on an ultrasound) and they can see if there are any polyps or fibroids that may be causing an implantation issue. Also have them run tests like NK cells, etc. To see if your immune system is not allowing the embie to implant. There is a ton of stuff you can do while staying at your clinic. I would look at RMANJ website and also CCRM of Colorado website and even have a free phone consult with CCRM to see what they would suggest. They are the worlds best fertility clinic and their statistics are better than any other. They would at least be able to guide you. Additionally, they also take international patients, and would have you monitor at a place near you, with you only coming to them from ER through ET. I highly suggest just taking a peek at it, because they will tell you that by now, they may be able to pinpoint the issue.

Thanks Jess - I had a quick glance at the sites last night. The last day or two, I have turned off the "Baby thinking" in my head - it was our anniversary on Wednesday and yesterday I had a bnb-free day... This weekend DH and I will have a chat and we will organise an appointment with our clinic. I will have a look at other clinics nearby (even though ours is the best in Europe!). Doing something international really isn't an option. We are paying for everything here out of pocket and that is expensive enough. I looked at CCRM and the prices... that, plus the travel - can't even think about it. We are also in the process of renovating / building. That plus the out of pocket costs we already have pretty much put us at our limits.

I am still confident that we are at the right clinic - but that possibly not enough tests have been done on me ... when they found DH's Azoospermia issue (and everything up until then had been fine with me), I guess they stopped looking. So that has to be the next discussion with our doctor.



never2late70 said:


> None of the 3 embryos are going to make it. They are 8 cell but deeply fragmented and only have a 5% chance of making. :cry:
> 
> I am 41 and she flat out said Donor egg is our only chance :cry:
> 
> So this is it for us..We are done. :cry::cry:

Sweetie - I am so sorry that none of them moved on :( I know you already have three children and you wanted one together with DH... it's so tough and I really feel for you ... and you are so strong :hugs:



Lindsay18 said:


> Ugh today was the worst ever. I had to take my cat for his yearly shots and to get something on his leg looked at. We ended up having to put him down due to a cancerous tumor on his leg. He was only three. Such a shocker and no way to be prepared for that. I just can't stop crying...

:hugs: I am so sorry Linds that you have lost your furbaby :cry: When mine (a sweet doggy, 15 mos) was hit by a car, it was the worst feeling ever. It is just so unfair :hugs:


Wishing everyone a happy Friday :wave:


----------



## Jenn76

almosthere said:


> angie-I am so sorry you are going through this!! it is so expensive- if only it was free like natural pregnancy right?!
> 
> Speaking of mula-I got my bill....only a bit over 2,000-so it seems like a good deal to me-my baby is worth every penny!! Then there is the egg freezing which is 86 a month that will cost over 1,000 by the time we try again-so the sooner we try, financially...the better!!! LOL!
> 
> Scan went WONDERFUL today, one strong little bean with a heartbeat measuring as a 8 week baby when my little strong bean is only 7. Official due date may 30th as I already calculated =) I also saw that my eggs collected was under average and considered good-so knowing this all worked even with a below average number of eggs, I feel so much more fortunate
> 
> hope all are well and hugs to those feeling down today <3

Great news! So glad to hear things went well and you have one strong little bean.



never2late70 said:


> Its not that I want to give up Jenn, it's just too expensive we have spent so much already :cry:
> 
> Thank you all!

:cry: Sorry I was just thinking a second opinion would only cost whatever the visit fee is and if it was reassuring you could decide then. The financial aspect of this just sucks! I would be just devastated if we went for broke and never got success. It's so horrible. Praying you win the lotto. :hugs:



Lindsay18 said:


> Angie- I'm so so sorry:(
> 
> Today was really hard for me in dealing with being upset about my kitty, but I kept myself busy. It was also my first OB appointment and they didn't think I would hear the heartbeat on the fetal heart monitor but I did:). That made my week a lot better. My first trimester scan is October 22nd so I'm excited about that :)

Hearing the HB is the greatest sound ever. You will be amazed on how big you boy is on that scan. Can't wait to hear.



wantbabysoon said:


> Lindsay - We are so close in our dates... My first trimester scan is on Oct 24th!!!

Scans are so exciting, can't wait to hear about your too.



Stinas said:


> MrsC - I go for a scan and bloods on tuesday, so I should know then when transfer is! I am guessing a week or so from now...hopefully!

Good luck on Tuesday, FX for tigger soon.



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Hi all, thank you for reminding me to think positively. I just got home from dinner with my mom, brother, and his family. I got to snuggle my nieces which always makes me happy.
> 
> I tested this afternoon and it was negative. I know it's still early (I'm 3dp5dt) but I'm really feeling like AF is coming. I'm going to try to not test again until Sunday and to believe it might have worked but also start looking at other options.
> 
> Not, I could keep trying with my own eggs but I've already done 4 medicated iuis and 3 ivf cycles plus the sperm for all 6 that I've paid for all completely out of pocket. My insurance covers nothing and its just me paying for all of it (on my teachers salary!!). As much as I hate to say money is a factor... It is. If using donor eggs could help me to be a mom more quickly, I'm ok with that (took a long time for me to get there, but now I'm ok with it).
> 
> I hope that makes sense.
> 
> Have a great night!

I don't think most ladies that have failed cycles get AF for about 10 days. So maybe what you are feeling is preggo signs. You won't see a line until day 5 or 6 at the earliest. I'm hopeful this will be your BFP.


----------



## almosthere

mrsc I can't wait to hear about your scan!

linds-yay for hearing babies heartbeat-the most amazing thing in the world!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Bomo: it's wayyyyyy to early for a positive!!! Don't count yourself out yet!! :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Broody - I go in for my scan whenever my period gets here. She should be here either Tuesday or Wednesday of next week. I'm getting all of my pre-AF symptoms so she should be on time :)

Stinas - yay for starting soon!!!

BOMO - keep up with the PMA, you never know, it is still really early! 

Lindsay - yay for hearing the heartbeat, I'm sure it feels amazing! 

bubu - good luck with everything, I hope you guys can get some more answers! 

MrsC - good luck, can't wait to find out the genders of your LO's!


----------



## MoBaby

I'm getting annoyed b/c its CD 16 and still no positive OPK.... I have had typical ovulation pains but no surge on the CB digi or anything near it :( I cant go by EWCM b/c thats never been a good indicator for me.. Oh well, guess if I don't O soon then my FET will be canceled :( I have bloodwork on Tuesday to be sure. Before IVF treatments, I would O normally on day 13-14.... sigh. Body never cooporates when you need it to!


----------



## jchic

MO - hoping you O within the next couple of days!!!

Linds - glad all went well at the obgyn's office. My scan is on Oct 30th so we are just a few days apart for that!

AFM - feel SO tired, am actually going to go home at 12 for the rest of the day. Also my left ear is completely CLOGGED. I read this is normal during pregnancy, but how freaking annoying! I cant hear!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hi Everyone, Happy Friday! I'm sorry I was in such a cranky mood yesterday. I knew I might be I just didn't expect everything going on to impact how I was feeling about this so much. I'm in a better mood today, still don't know if I feel like this cycle worked but I'm more positive anyway. Thank you for listening to my whining. :o)


----------



## almosthere

Gl bomo!!


----------



## almosthere

afm super crampy like the cramps I had from right before ER-thinking it is from my first ultrasound sicne it was trasnvaginal...that wandy was HUGE and no DTS so it must have given me a rude awakening down there!!! I do still have plenty of fluid from ER so this is prob normal for cramps after us right?


----------



## Jenn76

MoBaby said:


> I'm getting annoyed b/c its CD 16 and still no positive OPK.... I have had typical ovulation pains but no surge on the CB digi or anything near it :( I cant go by EWCM b/c thats never been a good indicator for me.. Oh well, guess if I don't O soon then my FET will be canceled :( I have bloodwork on Tuesday to be sure. Before IVF treatments, I would O normally on day 13-14.... sigh. Body never cooporates when you need it to!

I hope you O soon, good luck on Tuesday.



jchic said:


> MO - hoping you O within the next couple of days!!!
> 
> Linds - glad all went well at the obgyn's office. My scan is on Oct 30th so we are just a few days apart for that!
> 
> AFM - feel SO tired, am actually going to go home at 12 for the rest of the day. Also my left ear is completely CLOGGED. I read this is normal during pregnancy, but how freaking annoying! I cant hear!

That sucks! I'm starting to get through the tired stage so hopefully you aren't too far behind.



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Hi Everyone, Happy Friday! I'm sorry I was in such a cranky mood yesterday. I knew I might be I just didn't expect everything going on to impact how I was feeling about this so much. I'm in a better mood today, still don't know if I feel like this cycle worked but I'm more positive anyway. Thank you for listening to my whining. :o)

Glad you are feeling more positive, are you testing this weekend? FX you get your BFP!


----------



## MrsC8776

almosthere said:


> afm super crampy like the cramps I had from right before ER-thinking it is from my first ultrasound sicne it was trasnvaginal...that wandy was HUGE and no DTS so it must have given me a rude awakening down there!!! I do still have plenty of fluid from ER so this is prob normal for cramps after us right?

I think it's normal for some people. I'm sure everything will be fine. :thumbup:

AFM~ Had my scan today and it looks like we are team :pink: all the way! :cloud9:


----------



## ashknowsbest

MrsC - yay for 2 girls!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

MrsC8776 said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> afm super crampy like the cramps I had from right before ER-thinking it is from my first ultrasound sicne it was trasnvaginal...that wandy was HUGE and no DTS so it must have given me a rude awakening down there!!! I do still have plenty of fluid from ER so this is prob normal for cramps after us right?
> 
> I think it's normal for some people. I'm sure everything will be fine. :thumbup:
> 
> AFM~ Had my scan today and it looks like we are team :pink: all the way! :cloud9:Click to expand...

Yayyyyyyy!!!!!!! so happy for you!


----------



## MoBaby

YAY!! Team pink!!!!!!! Congrats :)


----------



## Pink gerbera

Mrs C woohoo. Yey for team pink! Fantastic news!


Almost - I'm sure everything is fine. I had cramps around 6 weeks which I think was my uterus stretching so it could be that you're experiencing :)

Xx


----------



## TwoRdue

Congrats on girls MrsC


----------



## GettingBroody

MrsC - congratulations!! Time for shopping now!! :D

Almost - I'm sure it's nothing to worry about, probably just another uterus stretching/growing spurt!

Mo - hope ov arrives soon. :hugs: Good luck on Tuesday!

BOMO - how are you doing today?!


----------



## Jenn76

MrsC8776 said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> afm super crampy like the cramps I had from right before ER-thinking it is from my first ultrasound sicne it was trasnvaginal...that wandy was HUGE and no DTS so it must have given me a rude awakening down there!!! I do still have plenty of fluid from ER so this is prob normal for cramps after us right?
> 
> I think it's normal for some people. I'm sure everything will be fine. :thumbup:
> 
> AFM~ Had my scan today and it looks like we are team :pink: all the way! :cloud9:Click to expand...

Congrats MrsC! 



almosthere said:


> afm super crampy like the cramps I had from right before ER-thinking it is from my first ultrasound sicne it was trasnvaginal...that wandy was HUGE and no DTS so it must have given me a rude awakening down there!!! I do still have plenty of fluid from ER so this is prob normal for cramps after us right?

I had cramps last Saturday and I did have a vaginal ultrasound they day before. I never attributed the cramps to the US just assumed they were stretching and growth pains. I had a scan on the Tuesday afterwards and babies are great so it was nothing.


----------



## Lindsay18

Mrs. C- that's awesome!!! Congratulations!! How does DH feel being outnumbered?? Lol


----------



## almosthere

haha I like the outnumbering-cute

and thanks ladies I feel much better about the cramping now!!

working OT today so had to shower at 7am right after waking up and am now trying to shovel down two waffles...after OT for teaching (parent volunteer day so we are basically babysitting the kids for 3 hours), i then have to babysit 2 boys, so 5 hour shift on the weekend...no fun!!

mrsc-yippee for 2 girls, girl power!!!


----------



## jchic

Congrats again Mrs C! Such wonderful news!!!!!!!

Almost- I still sometimes have cramping. Totally normal. Lots going on down there!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Thanks girls!! Hubby is so excited! We are both completely thrilled. :cloud9: The shopping madness begins! We will double check in 4 weeks just in case. 



almosthere said:


> haha I like the outnumbering-cute
> 
> and thanks ladies I feel much better about the cramping now!!
> 
> working OT today so had to shower at 7am right after waking up and am now trying to shovel down two waffles...after OT for teaching (parent volunteer day so we are basically babysitting the kids for 3 hours), i then have to babysit 2 boys, so 5 hour shift on the weekend...no fun!!
> 
> mrsc-yippee for 2 girls, girl power!!!

I hope your day passes quickly so you can get some rest.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Morning! 

MrsC, congrats again! 

Almost, I'm glad you are feeling a little better. Seems like lots of people on here have had crampy feelings. I hope your long day goes well.

Broody, I'm doing ok today. I've decided I'll test tomorrow, that will be 6dp5dt. We'll see how it goes. I've been getting really flushed and warm the past couple days so I think I might be getting sick. :-( How are you doing?

How is everyone feeling? I love that there are so many people in here at different places in their pregnancy. It's fun to hear how everyone is feeling and changing. I hope you all are doing well!

Have a great Saturday!


----------



## wantbabysoon

MrsC - Yay for team Pink!!!


----------



## Pink gerbera

BOMO - let us know how the test goes. The hot flush feelings could be feelings of pregnancy I get hot flushes :) Keep us posted. 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. 

Pink xx


----------



## almosthere

eeek are you testing today BOMO?! GL if so!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Just tested and BFN. :-( I had just started to think it had maybe worked too. <sigh> I can't help but worry that this just isn't going to happen for me. And if I do switch to donor eggs, what if its something about me and they just don't want to implant?


----------



## Jenn76

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Just tested and BFN. :-( I had just started to think it had maybe worked too. <sigh> I can't help but worry that this just isn't going to happen for me. And if I do switch to donor eggs, what if its something about me and they just don't want to implant?

It still might be too early. FX that it is and you'll get your BFP soon. If need be you should ask for more testing on you. Have you been using the same sperm each time?


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

I have, my re said everything was fine with it when I asked her this past time if I should switch. Last cycle I got my af 3 days before I was supposed to test (even on the progesterone) so I've been hoping since it hasn't shown up I would get a different response.


----------



## Jenn76

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> I have, my re said everything was fine with it when I asked her this past time if I should switch. Last cycle I got my af 3 days before I was supposed to test (even on the progesterone) so I've been hoping since it hasn't shown up I would get a different response.

Well it's not over until it's over, so you are still in this. FX for you. :hugs:


----------



## Pink gerbera

BOMO - I'm so sorry it wasn't positive this morning. Lets hope it's just too early. I'm sorry you have to go through this. Big hugs xxx


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Thank you Jenn and Pink!


----------



## jchic

Bomo- Im sorry :( hoping its too early


----------



## MrsC8776

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Just tested and BFN. :-( I had just started to think it had maybe worked too. <sigh> I can't help but worry that this just isn't going to happen for me. And if I do switch to donor eggs, what if its something about me and they just don't want to implant?

I'm really hoping it is just early. Please don't count yourself out yet. Your beta is in a few days so lets just wait until then. :hugs: My fingers are crossed for you.


----------



## almosthere

BOMO-it is still early!! how many dpo will you be at your beta? FX this is still it!!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Thank you all!


----------



## wantbabysoon

BOMO - Hoping it's still early. When is your beta?


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

My beta is Wednesday and that will be 14 days past ER. Today is 11 days past ER. I feel like if it was going to be positive, it would have been today. So, I went ahead and e-mailed about donor eggs today. I'm not 100% counting myself out (in any way! I won't feel that way until my beta on Wednesday) but I would like to see what other options I have. The person I e-mailed is the woman that Ksluice is going through as well and she has had a wonderful experience with her. I feel better knowing that there is something else I can try. I think I will also switch sperm donors (even with donor eggs) because maybe they just aren't working for me.


----------



## almosthere

I think it is smart to get a jump on some research and I also did not get my first bfp until 12dpo, and it was faint on a cheapie I say test one more time another day using a FRER!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Oh, I have a feeling I will be testing everyday until Wednesday. Still hoping. :o)


----------



## TwoRdue

BOMO _ I will keep my fingers crossed for you and that it is just to early


----------



## ksluice

Me too, still hoping for you BOMO!! I too vote for the FRER (if that isn't what your using already) and am sending you lots and lots of good thoughts for an emerging pink line!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

BOMO- we are all pulling for you so much on here!!! Xoxo


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

I know I've said it already, but thank you all so much. Even though I don't know any of you in person its amazing how supported I feel. It is so comforting talking to people who have been through this.


----------



## drsquid

mine was barely barely pos at 6dp5dt and that was twins. im not counting you out either


----------



## MoBaby

Bomo!! Fx for you!!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Are you gonna frer test today BOMO? Good luck if you do! Hope everyone else had a good weekend. Eugh Monday comes round so quick!!

Pink xx


----------



## bubumaci

Morning all :wave:
Had a weekend off bnb and am blown away by the new posts.
How are you all doing?
BOMO... are you testing again today :hugs:


----------



## GettingBroody

Keeping my fingers crossed BOMO! 

Cannot believe it's Monday morning already - going to have to drag myself out of bed!!:sleep:


----------



## almosthere

I agree broody-I am counting the days until thanksgiving break I get 2.5 days off plus the weekend woohoo lets goooo november!! LOL


----------



## jchic

Yup, I hate Mondays too :(


----------



## bubumaci

... I can't wait until week after next! Finally getting some vacation! Three weeks off... haven't had any vacation this year, so I am desperately in need of it! Not going away though, as we have so much going on with the building site.

Oh - have an appointment with one of the other doctors at the clinic tomorrow. DH can't come (can't get out of work that early) and I didn't want to postpone it any longer - so - I am going alone... I will just have to make notes about everything I / we need to ask and hope that I don't go brain dead in there.

:howdy:


----------



## MoBaby

Glad you have a follow up so soon! Will you do fet soon?


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Still BFN on frer this morning. And, I've started spotting which usually means AF is on the way.


----------



## michelle01

MrsC - CONGRATS on team pink :) How exciting!!

BOMO - I am sorry :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Aww bomo :( I'm soo sorry :(


----------



## jchic

Bomo - I am sorry honey :(

Bubu - make sure you ask questions about what they feel the roadblock is. Ask them about fibroids in the uterus, about running bloodwork for genetic issues and immune issues, etc.


----------



## Jenn76

bubumaci said:


> ... I can't wait until week after next! Finally getting some vacation! Three weeks off... haven't had any vacation this year, so I am desperately in need of it! Not going away though, as we have so much going on with the building site.
> 
> Oh - have an appointment with one of the other doctors at the clinic tomorrow. DH can't come (can't get out of work that early) and I didn't want to postpone it any longer - so - I am going alone... I will just have to make notes about everything I / we need to ask and hope that I don't go brain dead in there.
> 
> :howdy:

I hope you get some answers from your doctor. It's good that you got a follow up so soon, sorry your DH isn't able to make it I know how much you wanted him there. Are you building a new home? 



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Still BFN on frer this morning. And, I've started spotting which usually means AF is on the way.

:hugs: Sorry BOMO, I hope it's just implantation spotting.


----------



## jchic

Jenn! I cant believe you are 13 weeks already! Do you have a bump yet? I am dying for one, but nothing really yet. Just bloated a bit :(


----------



## bubumaci

MoBaby said:


> Glad you have a follow up so soon! Will you do fet soon?

We shall have to see whether it is wise to jump right in again this cycle, or to wait and see if they find any issues with me. I will have to see what she says tomorrow.. :)



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Still BFN on frer this morning. And, I've started spotting which usually means AF is on the way.

BOMO :hugs: I am so sorry. You still have a couple of days and the spotting could still be good news (I don't want to give you false hope - but don't give up just yet) :hugs:



jchic said:


> Bomo - I am sorry honey :(
> 
> Bubu - make sure you ask questions about what they feel the roadblock is. Ask them about fibroids in the uterus, about running bloodwork for genetic issues and immune issues, etc.

Thank you! Yes - I need to make a note (and figure out what it is in German :D) - I know that they have done all the genetic and chromosome bloodwork and that was all fine - but they should look at immune issues / other factors which might be influencing implanting.



Jenn76 said:


> I hope you get some answers from your doctor. It's good that you got a follow up so soon, sorry your DH isn't able to make it I know how much you wanted him there. Are you building a new home?

Thank you!
Yes, sort of. In the family there is a plot which had a little house on it. We are completely renovating it and have built on on the ground floor, so we have an additional 40m² downstairs extended living room, opened up the kitchen and it is with a full glass front... upstairs, we had a really steep roof and we have opened up the two rooms a bit with dormers - the roof of the conservatory is now a 40 m² terrace for the bedrooms. Also, we have shortened the master bedroom and added an ensuite bathroom - and the attic is going to be liveable too :)

Completely new piping, electricity, new tiles on the roof, new windows, new front door, completely additionally insulated on the outside / painted - new garage (hUUUUUge garage)...

Today I was there in my lunchbreak and the tiles for the living room look fabulous! So exciting to see it all taking place. We will be working on all the little things during our vacation like light fixtures, bathroom fixtures etc. - and hopefully can move in early December! :happydance:


----------



## Pink gerbera

BOMO - I'm so sorry. Big hugs. I hope you're feeling ok. 

X


----------



## GettingBroody

BOMO - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Swepakepa3

BOMO: :hugs:


This thread moves to quickly.... sometimes it stresses me out so i stay away for a little while!

AFM: I had an ultrasound on sunday: 3 15mm, 2 16mm, 1 13mm, 1 20mm, and about 6 less then 12mm. They decreased my gonal-f... i have another ultrasound tomorrow, I'm assuming i will be going for my ER on wednesday, thursday or friday!! Really trying to stay positive this time. Lots going on in life in general that has me a little down :(

Good luck to all the ladies undergoing testing/procedures this week that I missed :hugs:


----------



## jchic

Swepak - that is great news! Looks like you will have a bunch of mature follies at retrieval. I am thinking you will trigger either tomorrow or Weds with retrieval on Weds or Thursday. Fingers crossed for you! Will you be doing a 3, 5 or 6 day transfer?


----------



## Swepakepa3

I have no idea..... last time my eggs weren't very good, only 3 made it, tranferred two on day 3 (i believe) and the other didn't make it..... they were only able to retrieve 9 eggs.... So i think it depends on what the eggs look like and how many.... they suggested that I transfer 3 this time..... but i'm not sure what i want to do.... we really prefer not to have multiples.... but fiancially this is our last shot so might just go with the 3 egg transfer....


----------



## almosthere

Bomo im so sorry


----------



## MrsC8776

BOMO~ :hugs: I'm so sorry. 

Swep~ Good luck at your scan tomorrow!


----------



## GettingBroody

Swepa - good luck tomor!! How are you feeling?


----------



## never2late70

Bomo: I am just gutted for you. :hugs:

Jenn: Do you know the sex of your babies?:shrug:

Mrsc: Congrats on your twins girlies. Thats what I secretly wanted, even though I have 3 girls and no boys already. Well I have my grandson :thumbup:

Swepka: Great numbers! :happydance:

Lindsey: So sorry about your cat. That hurts so badly, I know :cry:

As for me just updating in my journal. Y'all don't mind if I stick around even if I'm done TTC do you? :shrug:

Prayers and Blessing, and happliy lurking,
~Angie


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Still BFN on frer this morning. And, I've started spotting which usually means AF is on the way.

I'm so sorry BoMo :hugs:


----------



## GettingBroody

Never - of course you must stick around!! :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

MrsC - I sooo thought it would be a boy and girl, but YAY for princesses!!!!

BOMO - :hugs: 

bubumaci - Good luck tom!!! oooooooooooooo the house sounds beautiful!!! You need to post before and after pics for us!! 

Swepakepa3 - Good luck!!! 

never - You better still stick around!!!!! lol 



I hope I got everyone!!! 
It has been a longggggggggggggggg work week/weekend....so I have been MIA and probably will be this week as well. blahhhhhhh I love working because it takes my mind off of all this TTC, but man do I love Mondays lol 

I go in for bloodwork and ultrasound tom. I started taking 3 estrace on sat. I have TONS of CM......is this normal? TMI, but this am i had a long string of cm snot while going to the bathroom......kind of like the ones you get when AF comes, the one you have to wait for to come out lol gross, I know, but this one was clear. TMI, but at least I warned you lol 
I am hoping transfer is not sat since I work allll day. I have decided that on transfer day I will probably take off (if I can) but going back to work next day. I am going to act like nothing ever happened. Last ET I took off for a couple days....made no difference, so I figured this time I switch it up. We shall see I guess.


----------



## MoBaby

Hi Stinas! Cant believe your transfer is soooo soon!! :) 

Angie: Stay :)


----------



## Stinas

Mo - I know! Crazy. How are you?


----------



## MoBaby

Waiting.... That's about it.. Looks like I'll be waiting until jan/feb now as no ovulation and it's cd 19... I go tomorrow for bloods to be sure. I'm fine otherwise! :)


----------



## almosthere

of course i don't mind, stay angie!!!

stinas-sooooo close, keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you!!!


----------



## Jenn76

jchic said:


> Jenn! I cant believe you are 13 weeks already! Do you have a bump yet? I am dying for one, but nothing really yet. Just bloated a bit :(

14 weeks on Wednesday looking forward to ending this first trimester. :happydance: My clothes are getting more snug but I don't feel that I look pregnant yet. Others feel I do, I just feel bloated too. Don't worry you bump will come soon. How are you feeling?



bubumaci said:


> Thank you!
> Yes, sort of. In the family there is a plot which had a little house on it. We are completely renovating it and have built on on the ground floor, so we have an additional 40m² downstairs extended living room, opened up the kitchen and it is with a full glass front... upstairs, we had a really steep roof and we have opened up the two rooms a bit with dormers - the roof of the conservatory is now a 40 m² terrace for the bedrooms. Also, we have shortened the master bedroom and added an ensuite bathroom - and the attic is going to be liveable too :)
> 
> Completely new piping, electricity, new tiles on the roof, new windows, new front door, completely additionally insulated on the outside / painted - new garage (hUUUUUge garage)...
> 
> Today I was there in my lunchbreak and the tiles for the living room look fabulous! So exciting to see it all taking place. We will be working on all the little things during our vacation like light fixtures, bathroom fixtures etc. - and hopefully can move in early December! :happydance:

Wow that is quite the renovation, I love picking out finishes. We built two houses in the last four years. I was very hands on with the second one and I loved it. It sounds like you will have a beautiful home come December. 



Swepakepa3 said:


> BOMO: :hugs:
> 
> 
> This thread moves to quickly.... sometimes it stresses me out so i stay away for a little while!
> 
> AFM: I had an ultrasound on sunday: 3 15mm, 2 16mm, 1 13mm, 1 20mm, and about 6 less then 12mm. They decreased my gonal-f... i have another ultrasound tomorrow, I'm assuming i will be going for my ER on wednesday, thursday or friday!! Really trying to stay positive this time. Lots going on in life in general that has me a little down :(
> 
> Good luck to all the ladies undergoing testing/procedures this week that I missed :hugs:

Good Luck tomorrow, I hope you trigger soon! This cycle will bring you your forever baby. 



never2late70 said:


> Jenn: Do you know the sex of your babies?:shrug:
> 
> As for me just updating in my journal. Y'all don't mind if I stick around even if I'm done TTC do you? :shrug:
> 
> Prayers and Blessing, and happliy lurking,
> ~Angie

:hi: Angie, we love having you here! I'm done TTC too but I still want to support everyone else on here until they get their BFP! My heart is still breaking for you. I know you have a three beautiful daughters but I completely understand you wanting to share a child with your hubby. Sometime life isn't fair. :cry:

Don't know what we are having yet. My next scan isn't until Nov 27 so we won't know until then, unless I can convince my OB to do one at my OB appointment on Nov 1. Dying to know so I can start shopping! 



Stinas said:


> It has been a longggggggggggggggg work week/weekend....so I have been MIA and probably will be this week as well. blahhhhhhh I love working because it takes my mind off of all this TTC, but man do I love Mondays lol
> 
> I go in for bloodwork and ultrasound tom. I started taking 3 estrace on sat. I have TONS of CM......is this normal? TMI, but this am i had a long string of cm snot while going to the bathroom......kind of like the ones you get when AF comes, the one you have to wait for to come out lol gross, I know, but this one was clear. TMI, but at least I warned you lol
> I am hoping transfer is not sat since I work allll day. I have decided that on transfer day I will probably take off (if I can) but going back to work next day. I am going to act like nothing ever happened. Last ET I took off for a couple days....made no difference, so I figured this time I switch it up. We shall see I guess.

I had lots of CM during stimming and all the way up until I finished my progesterone. I had a similar experience to what you described right before ER. Nothing to worry about. FX for ET soon. I returned to work immediately following ET and had no issues so I'm sure you won't either. It's a good distraction during he TWW. Good Luck!


----------



## MrsC8776

never2late70 said:


> Bomo: I am just gutted for you. :hugs:
> 
> Jenn: Do you know the sex of your babies?:shrug:
> 
> Mrsc: Congrats on your twins girlies. Thats what I secretly wanted, even though I have 3 girls and no boys already. Well I have my grandson :thumbup:
> 
> Swepka: Great numbers! :happydance:
> 
> Lindsey: So sorry about your cat. That hurts so badly, I know :cry:
> 
> As for me just updating in my journal. Y'all don't mind if I stick around even if I'm done TTC do you? :shrug:
> 
> Prayers and Blessing, and happliy lurking,
> ~Angie

Thank you! :hugs: I really hope you will stick around. 



Stinas said:


> MrsC - I sooo thought it would be a boy and girl, but YAY for princesses!!!!
> 
> BOMO - :hugs:
> 
> bubumaci - Good luck tom!!! oooooooooooooo the house sounds beautiful!!! You need to post before and after pics for us!!
> 
> Swepakepa3 - Good luck!!!
> 
> never - You better still stick around!!!!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I got everyone!!!
> It has been a longggggggggggggggg work week/weekend....so I have been MIA and probably will be this week as well. blahhhhhhh I love working because it takes my mind off of all this TTC, but man do I love Mondays lol
> 
> I go in for bloodwork and ultrasound tom. I started taking 3 estrace on sat. I have TONS of CM......is this normal? TMI, but this am i had a long string of cm snot while going to the bathroom......kind of like the ones you get when AF comes, the one you have to wait for to come out lol gross, I know, but this one was clear. TMI, but at least I warned you lol
> I am hoping transfer is not sat since I work allll day. I have decided that on transfer day I will probably take off (if I can) but going back to work next day. I am going to act like nothing ever happened. Last ET I took off for a couple days....made no difference, so I figured this time I switch it up. We shall see I guess.

I thought so as well. :haha: Thats ok though, we are soo excited for twin girls. Lots of pink starting around the house now. 

Good luck tomorrow! I can't wait to hear how your scan goes and when you will be doing your FET. :happydance:



MoBaby said:


> Waiting.... That's about it.. Looks like I'll be waiting until jan/feb now as no ovulation and it's cd 19... I go tomorrow for bloods to be sure. I'm fine otherwise! :)

Sorry to hear that you are still waiting. Fx you won't have to wait until Jan/Feb. but it you do we will be here to support you. :hugs:

AFM~ Switching OB's and my first appointment is Friday and Monday (they break the first app. up into two days). I think it is better to be at a hospital with a NICU if twins are coming. Hopefully my OB/Gyno will understand. It's a little over an hour away from home but it needs to be done. :thumbup:


----------



## Swepakepa3

Getting: I'm doing good, a little crampy at times. Other then that I feel like I'm on an emotional roller coaster at times but hey what can you do


----------



## Jenn76

MrsC: Good decision! I don't blame you at all, I would be nervous as well if my hospital didn't have a nicu. I'm sure your old OB will understand.


----------



## Lindsay18

Stinas- holy crap!!! So soon!!! Haven't heard from you in a while so I was so shocked to hear possibly Saturday! How awesome!!


----------



## Stinas

Mo - Oh that stinks! I hope your bloods show that you can do it now instead of waiting! 

MrsC - Its this thread, lots of girls here lol 

Lindsay - I have been super busy at work...busy season yay lol My weekends have been starting on tuesdays....so I have not been doing much. How are you feeling?


----------



## Pink gerbera

Stinas - how exciting that its so soon!! 

Never - I hope you stick around :)

Mrs C - The OB I've chosen is based in them being twin specialists so I recon you've made the right decision :)

Hope everyone has a great day :)

Pink xx


----------



## bubumaci

Stinas ... how exciting :hugs: :)

I will try to get around to before and afters - have taken some during the progress. One of the funniest, was when the concrete was being poured for the conservatory ceiling (and for the garage). Huge truck out on the street and a trunk extending over the house, concrete shooting out of it. :)

Angie : please stay!! I feel like this is like a little family, close and tight-knit... it wouldn't be the same without you! :hugs:


----------



## Lindsay18

So I freaked out a little this morning. I woke up and went to the bathroom and there was some brown spotting. My doctor told me I have a small subchorionic hematoma and that I might spot at times and not to panic but its a little hard not to. I'm going to text my nurse even though I don't go to my clinic anymore and see what she says. This really sucks especially because I have parent tracer conferences until 8pm tonight!!!


----------



## Jenn76

Lindsay18 said:


> So I freaked out a little this morning. I woke up and went to the bathroom and there was some brown spotting. My doctor told me I have a small subchorionic hematoma and that I might spot at times and not to panic but its a little hard not to. I'm going to text my nurse even though I don't go to my clinic anymore and see what she says. This really sucks especially because I have parent tracer conferences until 8pm tonight!!!

I wouldn't worry over it since your doctor did warn you I'm sure that is all it is. Others on here have had spotting in the first trimester as well and everything is fine. I totally understand your concerns though I think all of us will be worried throughout these pregnancies. I hope your day flys by.


----------



## almosthere

your fine Lindsay NO worries!!! =)


----------



## GettingBroody

I'm sure there's absolutely nothing to worry about Lindsay but I can totally understand why you are :hugs: My nurse said spitting is nothing to be concerned about as long as you're not having a lot of pains too. I've had a tiny bit more spotting every now and then but I'm not worried anymore. I do think it seems to coincide with when I do Kegels though!


----------



## MoBaby

Hey! So I received my protocol today!! Good news is if I haven't ovulated by today then I get to start provera to make me have af on time!! Yay!! Depending on my progesterone levels depends on when I start estrace. So I'm glad I'm not out of the game just yet!! I was worried b/c my opk still isn't pos and it's cd 20 :) so that's that!!

Lindsay: I'm sure spotting is fine esp if dr said th expect it. And it's brown which means old. :)


----------



## jchic

Stinas - GREAT news!!!! Fingers crossed for Saturday lady!
Mo - awesome that you got your protocol!

Linds - an SCH (subchronic hemotoma) is somewhat common in pregnancy. Up to 25% of women get them. They will resolve themselves most of the time on their own. Brown blood is ok with an SCH as its old blood from your cervix. As long as its not red, no issues. Usually the SCH can be irritated if you are doing too much like walking around, etc. I would try to sit alot at work and take it easy today. Its totally fine. I would call your obgyn and let her know so she can note your records, but its totally normal!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

mobaby said:


> hey! So i received my protocol today!! Good news is if i haven't ovulated by today then i get to start provera to make me have af on time!! Yay!! Depending on my progesterone levels depends on when i start estrace. So i'm glad i'm not out of the game just yet!! I was worried b/c my opk still isn't pos and it's cd 20 :) so that's that!!
> 
> Lindsay: I'm sure spotting is fine esp if dr said th expect it. And it's brown which means old. :)

Yayyyyyy Mo!!!!! So excited for you sweetie!


----------



## michelle01

Thats great Mobaby! Hope you can start soon instead of waiting.

Lindsay - I have read about others on bnb who have this and the spotting seems to be common; I wouldn't worry, although I know that is hard not to do. I would call your nurse to get some reassurance.

Stinas - YAY for ET; good luck!

Angie - I am so so sorry for you and your DH, but don't leave :) I kinda go MIA from this thread from time to time, but have been following everyone!!


----------



## MoBaby

So I'm starting provera to induce af!!! Yay!!! I didn't ovulate... I already knew that! So should be here in less than 10 days :) and I start meds!! :) yay!!! So still scheduled for nov 12!!!!


----------



## Edamame

Yay Mobaby that is great news!!!


----------



## drsquid

i had a decent sized sch and two different episodes of spotting. it went away completetly by 11 weeks. funny thing is i found it scanning myself and it was gone by the time the ob looked at it. never bothered to tell her til my appt. as frustrating and scary as it is.. it is super common and there is nothing you can really do about it. if it reassures you, give them a call, if you are gonna get frustrated or upset by trying to contract anyone, then dont bother and just mention it at the next appointment.


----------



## TwoRdue

Hi ladies, been so tied the past few days that I'm finding if hard to keep up with all bnb threads I'm on. 
I had a hospital appointment yesterday, had plenty of blood drown as my health in the past has not been that great and need to rule out things popping back up. They did find I have bv yuck!!! But won't treat it till second tri, and I won't get a midwife and have a specialist instead. Good thing is my stap B has gone but they will check again at 32 weeks to make sure it has not returned.
First scan tomorrow Yay it could not come sooner.

Mobaby - that is great news, it continues to amaze me what they can do to help. You will be counting those days down!!!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Two - good luck tomorrow with the scan :)

Lindsay - I totally get the freaking but I'm sure everything is fine. How long till your next scan?? I'm still such a worrier. I worry everyday. Somedays I worry I feel less tired or less sick! I think we're all gonna worry until we're holding our babies in our arms!

Pink xx


----------



## Lindsay18

Thanks everyone:) I stayed pretty calm considering my doctor told me that it could/would happen. I texted my nurse and she said as long as it's brown (old blood) then it's fine and not to even bother calling my OB. It is brown so I am not worried. It pretty much stopped for the most part.

My next scan is on Monday so I am going to mention it to them when I go if nothing else happens before then :)
Thanks for the support everyone!! 
xoxo


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lindsay - I am glad your nurse reassured you. Hope you are feeling better now.


----------



## jchic

I cant believe want, Lindsay and Pink are all in their 11th week! I cant wait to get to 12 weeks. Next scan is Oct 30th at exactly 12 weeks!

Linds - glad you are feeling better girl :)


----------



## GettingBroody

Fantastic news Mo!!!


----------



## drsquid

jchic- it feels like it takes forever then suddenly you cant believe how far along you are


----------



## Jenn76

MoBaby said:


> Hey! So I received my protocol today!! Good news is if I haven't ovulated by today then I get to start provera to make me have af on time!! Yay!! Depending on my progesterone levels depends on when I start estrace. So I'm glad I'm not out of the game just yet!! I was worried b/c my opk still isn't pos and it's cd 20 :) so that's that!!
> 
> Lindsay: I'm sure spotting is fine esp if dr said th expect it. And it's brown which means old. :)




MoBaby said:


> So I'm starting provera to induce af!!! Yay!!! I didn't ovulate... I already knew that! So should be here in less than 10 days :) and I start meds!! :) yay!!! So still scheduled for nov 12!!!!

Yeah! So glad things worked out!



TwoRdue said:


> Hi ladies, been so tied the past few days that I'm finding if hard to keep up with all bnb threads I'm on.
> I had a hospital appointment yesterday, had plenty of blood drown as my health in the past has not been that great and need to rule out things popping back up. They did find I have bv yuck!!! But won't treat it till second tri, and I won't get a midwife and have a specialist instead. Good thing is my stap B has gone but they will check again at 32 weeks to make sure it has not returned.
> First scan tomorrow Yay it could not come sooner.
> 
> Mobaby - that is great news, it continues to amaze me what they can do to help. You will be counting those days down!!!

Yeah finally, excited to hear how your scan goes. 



jchic said:


> I cant believe want, Lindsay and Pink are all in their 11th week! I cant wait to get to 12 weeks. Next scan is Oct 30th at exactly 12 weeks!
> 
> Linds - glad you are feeling better girl :)

Congrats on ten weeks! The 12 week scan is great, they will actually look like little babies and you can see them dancing around, made me cry.


----------



## wantbabysoon

jchic said:


> I cant believe want, Lindsay and Pink are all in their 11th week! I cant wait to get to 12 weeks. Next scan is Oct 30th at exactly 12 weeks!
> 
> Linds - glad you are feeling better girl :)

It's crazy isn't it? You are right behind us :)


----------



## MrsC8776

MoBaby said:


> So I'm starting provera to induce af!!! Yay!!! I didn't ovulate... I already knew that! So should be here in less than 10 days :) and I start meds!! :) yay!!! So still scheduled for nov 12!!!!

:happydance: Great news! I'm so excited for you to get started. 



TwoRdue said:


> Hi ladies, been so tied the past few days that I'm finding if hard to keep up with all bnb threads I'm on.
> I had a hospital appointment yesterday, had plenty of blood drown as my health in the past has not been that great and need to rule out things popping back up. They did find I have bv yuck!!! But won't treat it till second tri, and I won't get a midwife and have a specialist instead. Good thing is my stap B has gone but they will check again at 32 weeks to make sure it has not returned.
> First scan tomorrow Yay it could not come sooner.
> 
> Mobaby - that is great news, it continues to amaze me what they can do to help. You will be counting those days down!!!

Good luck at your scan tomorrow! I can't wait to hear how it goes and if you have one or two! 



Lindsay18 said:


> Thanks everyone:) I stayed pretty calm considering my doctor told me that it could/would happen. I texted my nurse and she said as long as it's brown (old blood) then it's fine and not to even bother calling my OB. It is brown so I am not worried. It pretty much stopped for the most part.
> 
> My next scan is on Monday so I am going to mention it to them when I go if nothing else happens before then :)
> Thanks for the support everyone!!
> xoxo

Sorry you had some spotting but I'm glad all is well. I look forward to hearing how your scan goes on Monday!


----------



## almosthere

jchic i agree-it will be such a nice relief to be 12 weeks and just amazing in general to be 1/3 of the way there!!! But as of right now I will be happy with hitting my 8 week mark...come soon thursday!!! hehehe 

GL at your scan tomorrow twordue!!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

I'm sorry that I haven't done personals the last couple of days. I promise to get on here tomorrow after my bloodowork. I've been feeling a bit sorry for myself. AF came full force today so I called and moved my follow up appointment from November 8th to Thursday. I also asked about starting to look at egg donor profiles and I was told they won't let me log on to do that until after I go through a long screening process. I am so frustrated. I had to go through a screening process to use donor sperm now I have to do it all over again. I just want to start looking, not wait for the 2-4 months they said it might take to get this all started. Makes me so frustrated. 

Sorry to be so negative, like I said I'm just feeling sorry for myself tonight.


----------



## drsquid

bomo- *hugs* im sorry this is going so hard for you. i think in some ways this can be even harder on us who werent trying for a while with a partner and KNOW there is a problem. we go into it (just as "regular" people do) thinking everything will be easy. except we start out paying through the nose


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

I feel the same way drs! I added it up the other day and with all the iuis, ivfs, and meds I've already paid close to 40K out of pocket (well with loans and a little help from my mom). It could be as much as that to do a cycle using donor eggs. If that doesn't work there would be no way I could afford to try adoption. I;m in no way ready to give up my dream of having kids I just don't know how to do all of this and it's hard not having someone ging through it with me. The people in my life try to understand, but they aren't going through the emotions I am.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

BTW, congrats on 20 weeks tomorrow!! Halfway there!


----------



## Stinas

Lindsay - I hope the spotting stopped! At least you know what its coming from...im sure its nothing, but I would be upset too. :hugs:

Mo - Thats great news!!!

Two - Good luck with the scan!

BOMO - :hugs:


I had my apt today! Everything is on track....ET is going to be next wed Oct 24 :happydance:
I am scared and excited....more scared. I need all the prayers that our little embryo defrosts nicely. It made it to freeze when they thought it wouldnt, so hopefully it will be our little miracle baby. 
I start PIO on Friday, which I am DREADING! Doxy and Medrol(sp?) on sat and will be continuing the estrace as well. I will be a walking pharmacy. Yay. This better work!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Stinas. . . GOOD LUCK!!! Finger, toes, and everything else crossed for you that your embryo defrosts nicely and is your miricle baby!!


----------



## Stinas

BOMO - Thank you very much!


----------



## MrsC8776

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> I'm sorry that I haven't done personals the last couple of days. I promise to get on here tomorrow after my bloodowork. I've been feeling a bit sorry for myself. AF came full force today so I called and moved my follow up appointment from November 8th to Thursday. I also asked about starting to look at egg donor profiles and I was told they won't let me log on to do that until after I go through a long screening process. I am so frustrated. I had to go through a screening process to use donor sperm now I have to do it all over again. I just want to start looking, not wait for the 2-4 months they said it might take to get this all started. Makes me so frustrated.
> 
> Sorry to be so negative, like I said I'm just feeling sorry for myself tonight.

:hugs: I'm so sorry. I'm glad you get to go in earlier but that sucks about the extra screening. As if going through it for donor sperm isn't enough. Hopefully you can get started earlier than you were told. 



Stinas said:


> Lindsay - I hope the spotting stopped! At least you know what its coming from...im sure its nothing, but I would be upset too. :hugs:
> 
> Mo - Thats great news!!!
> 
> Two - Good luck with the scan!
> 
> BOMO - :hugs:
> 
> 
> I had my apt today! Everything is on track....ET is going to be next wed Oct 24 :happydance:
> I am scared and excited....more scared. I need all the prayers that our little embryo defrosts nicely. It made it to freeze when they thought it wouldnt, so hopefully it will be our little miracle baby.
> I start PIO on Friday, which I am DREADING! Doxy and Medrol(sp?) on sat and will be continuing the estrace as well. I will be a walking pharmacy. Yay. This better work!

Great news!! I'm so excited for you! Not much longer now. Fx for your little embies. This is going to work! :thumbup:


----------



## Pink gerbera

BOMO - I'm sorry you are feeling so down :( I'm surprised its so expensive to have a donor egg cycle. Have you considered going abroad. It's much cheaper in places like Spain. Just a thought might be worth looking into. I think even with travel it wouldn't be as expensive as $40 thousand. 

Two - good luck with the scan. 

Dr - how exciting to be 20 weeks!! Can't wait to get there!! :)

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## Pink gerbera

Stinas - how exciting. Can't wait to hear you got your bfp!! Xx


----------



## GettingBroody

Stinas - next Wed will be here before you know it!!! Keeping everything crossed that your lil embie defrosts perfectly!

BOMO - I'm so sorry you're going through all this hon :hugs: How frustrating that you have to repeat the screening process - doesn't make much sense when you've been through it already. And I think we can all understand the worry if the financial side of this. Like Pink said, have you looked into maybe travelling to have it done? :hugs:


----------



## bubumaci

Stinas :yay: :) So glad things are moving forward and I am sure this will be your little miracle :)

BOMO :hugs: I am so so sorry. Perhaps they will rethink the screening or something? It sounds like causing administrative work where it is unnecessary (but some organisations like doing that ... capitalism ey!) :hugs:

Mo :happydance: :)

AFM - the doctor yesterday was really nice. She spent a long time with me. She had already looked at everything with my doctor and discussed and they said that everything is pretty normal and on course. It is not unusual to have to try a few times before you get implantation and in fact, it is a rarer case that it works first time around.

EDIT : oh and they also said that the egg retrieval and fertilisation rates are really good too (which is what I have though) so ... we shall see :)

We will be going forward with FET this cycle and when I go for my u/s and bloodwork on Monday (still need to make the appointment), they will take blood to test for all the immunity things. Genetics, chromosomes - all that had already been covered a year ago. And as for the internal examination, they usually only recommend it, if there is suspicion that that something is wrong (if they see a polyp etc.) - but because my periods are completely regular and normal, there is no reason to suspect and to have to put me through an additional operation. ... and that is something we can still do a little bit further down the road if all else fails. 

Finally, if this FET doesn't work, we will then take a break for the rest of this year and then I would probably change doctors within the clinic (there are three seniors and one of them has a son who also works there - apparently he likes to "experiment" a bit - so might have some other ideas)...

But both doctors are in complete agreement that nothing is strange / wrong, that it is all very individual - some women need 1 try, some need 17 - just like in any natural cycle - even if you get fertilisation, there are so many reasons why the egg might not implant / develop further. And for now, we will test to see if there are any immune issues in the background preventing implantation... and I might visit a doctor who practices alternative medicine - acupuncture / other things, to support and aid AC.


----------



## Lindsay18

Bubu- so happy you have a plan moving forward! Fingers crossed that you won't need to experiment and the FET is it!!!

BOMO- I'm so so sorry. As if the trying isn't hard enough- the financial just adds to the stress and difficulty:( I hope everything works out in your favor!!!

Stinas- Ahhh!!!! So excited for you and the little frostie!!! Your BFP is right around the corner!!!!

AFM- the spotting has stopped. It was never red so that's good!! Fingers crossed that is all the spotting I have!


----------



## Jenn76

BOMO: It just isn't fair :cry: I can't believe the screening process! What is wrong with this world where people on welfare can continue to pump out kids they don't want and a mature, responsible, financially stable, single woman needs to be screened. It seems like a needless process. If you are stuck waiting anyway I think you should look into other options. Maybe another clinic? You are the same age as me and unless they told you your egg quality is bad I would get a second opinion. My clinic has a 60% success rate for our age group. The RMA girls loved their clinic as well. It's worth looking into. :hugs:

Drsquid: Congrats on hitting 20 weeks! 

Stinas: Yeah for getting a ET date! So excited for you! This will be your forever baby! 

Bubu: Glad to hear your appointment went well. Also glad to hear you are going forward with your FET. 

Lindsay: Glad to hear your spotting stopped!


----------



## almosthere

Stinas, yay sooo exciting that is SO close!!!

Lindsay so great to hear the spotting stopped, I completely understand how worrying it must be, even with dr's saying it is normal.


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lindsay - Glad the spotting stopped.. How are you feeling?


----------



## Lindsay18

Thank you :) I feel great otherwise! No MS or anything, which is fantastic! How are you feeling??


----------



## MoBaby

I'm glad it stopped also Lindsay!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lindsay18 said:


> Thank you :) I feel great otherwise! No MS or anything, which is fantastic! How are you feeling??

I don't have MS either.. Just slight nausea when I am hungry... When are you planning to start shopping?


----------



## ashknowsbest

BOMO - sorry they're making you go through another screening process, sounds really frustrating, but maybe try another clinic while you're waiting like some of the other girls recommended to get a second opinion about using your eggs. :hugs: You'll get there! 

Bubu - sounds like you and your doctors have a good plan, hoping this FET works for you!

Stinas - yay for ET on Wednesday! Being nervous is normal I'm sure just try to stay relaxed, we're all praying for you!! 

Lindsay - I'm glad the spotting stopped! 

AFM - been on Lupron for 10 days and still no period ... :( 

Sorry if I missed anyone!


----------



## MrsC8776

bubumaci said:


> Stinas :yay: :) So glad things are moving forward and I am sure this will be your little miracle :)
> 
> BOMO :hugs: I am so so sorry. Perhaps they will rethink the screening or something? It sounds like causing administrative work where it is unnecessary (but some organisations like doing that ... capitalism ey!) :hugs:
> 
> Mo :happydance: :)
> 
> AFM - the doctor yesterday was really nice. She spent a long time with me. She had already looked at everything with my doctor and discussed and they said that everything is pretty normal and on course. It is not unusual to have to try a few times before you get implantation and in fact, it is a rarer case that it works first time around.
> 
> EDIT : oh and they also said that the egg retrieval and fertilisation rates are really good too (which is what I have though) so ... we shall see :)
> 
> We will be going forward with FET this cycle and when I go for my u/s and bloodwork on Monday (still need to make the appointment), they will take blood to test for all the immunity things. Genetics, chromosomes - all that had already been covered a year ago. And as for the internal examination, they usually only recommend it, if there is suspicion that that something is wrong (if they see a polyp etc.) - but because my periods are completely regular and normal, there is no reason to suspect and to have to put me through an additional operation. ... and that is something we can still do a little bit further down the road if all else fails.
> 
> Finally, if this FET doesn't work, we will then take a break for the rest of this year and then I would probably change doctors within the clinic (there are three seniors and one of them has a son who also works there - apparently he likes to "experiment" a bit - so might have some other ideas)...
> 
> But both doctors are in complete agreement that nothing is strange / wrong, that it is all very individual - some women need 1 try, some need 17 - just like in any natural cycle - even if you get fertilisation, there are so many reasons why the egg might not implant / develop further. And for now, we will test to see if there are any immune issues in the background preventing implantation... and I might visit a doctor who practices alternative medicine - acupuncture / other things, to support and aid AC.

I'm so glad you are moving forward with the FET. Fx this is it and you won't have to take a break. 



Lindsay18 said:


> Bubu- so happy you have a plan moving forward! Fingers crossed that you won't need to experiment and the FET is it!!!
> 
> BOMO- I'm so so sorry. As if the trying isn't hard enough- the financial just adds to the stress and difficulty:( I hope everything works out in your favor!!!
> 
> Stinas- Ahhh!!!! So excited for you and the little frostie!!! Your BFP is right around the corner!!!!
> 
> AFM- the spotting has stopped. It was never red so that's good!! Fingers crossed that is all the spotting I have!

Great news about the spotting coming to an end!


----------



## jchic

I am so jealous of all of you who have no MS! My MS is BRUTAL. I am nauseous ALL DAY LONG. I actually was so excited because I was able to eat a bagel this AM, well that was short lived because it came right back up at work 30 minutes later :(

I cant wait for this MS to be LONG GONE!


----------



## Lindsay18

Thanks, ladies :)

Want - My mom has already bought me 2 huge bags of clothes etc haha! We have started looking at nursery furniture just to see what is out there. We have also found someone to do a design on one of the walls of the nursery. Super excited!

What about you??

UGH Jess that SUCKS! I hope that it passes ASAP!!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

jchic said:


> I am so jealous of all of you who have no MS! My MS is BRUTAL. I am nauseous ALL DAY LONG. I actually was so excited because I was able to eat a bagel this AM, well that was short lived because it came right back up at work 30 minutes later :(
> 
> I cant wait for this MS to be LONG GONE!

I am so sorry MS is bothering you... Hopefully it will ease up in the next couple weeks!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I will no longer be coming back to this thread. Best of luck to all of the ladies who are starting or already started their IVF cycles or those going through FET's!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lindsay18 said:


> Thanks, ladies :)
> 
> Want - My mom has already bought me 2 huge bags of clothes etc haha! We have started looking at nursery furniture just to see what is out there. We have also found someone to do a design on one of the walls of the nursery. Super excited!
> 
> What about you??
> 
> UGH Jess that SUCKS! I hope that it passes ASAP!!!

I have started looking around too... On the day of my first ultrasound I did get a onesie just because I wanted to buy something but not a whole lot of neutral colors out there especially in clothing so I guess will wait for clothes shopping until Dec when I find out what we are having.. The other stuff we are looking around and may buy during Christmas :)


----------



## wantbabysoon

Had a question for the preggo ladies.. Did any of you experience breakouts on your face? My face looks like a teenager.. it's so annoying since I had a decent complexion overall..


----------



## MoBaby

ashknowsbest said:


> I will no longer be coming back to this thread. Best of luck to all of the ladies who are starting or already started their IVF cycles or those going through FET's!

:( Why?? Dont leave! I must say I have thought of leaving the thread also b/c all the tickers make me sad they are not mine BUT I'm staying optimistic about things and hoping I have a ticker soon!


----------



## jchic

Ash - why are you leaving?

Want - thanks Honey, me too!


----------



## drsquid

ash- *hugs* that would suck. you will be missed. take care of yourself. so many people are pregnant now on this thread i can see where it would get upsetting cause it often does veer into preggo chat rather than ivf

jchic- im sorry that sucks. i was super lucky and only vaguely queasy. maybe talk to your doc about antiemetics, they really work 

mo- *hugs* glad you are staying optomistic.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Ashley, why would you leave? I was thinking the same thing this week because I hate feeling like such a cranky person when everyone else is happily enjoying being pregnant but then I realized how much I would miss all the people who have been here all along.


----------



## drsquid

bomo- please dont feel like you are cranky. weve ALL gone through the same stuff. i know i found i couldnt be happy for people who were pregnant (even on here) but at the same time i didnt mind them posting about mornign sickness etc (shopping for stuff.. that i found more upsetting). even though no one (other than hopefully your doctor) can make it happen for you, we are all here to listen and support you. and crank away. i know i was bitchy and pissy and frustrated and jealous


----------



## jchic

Ash - There are so many different women on this thread at different points in their cycles, etc. Some are starting cycles, waiting to start, in the 2WW, pregnant etc. We have all been on all sides of those at one time or another. Hang in there, this is a great supportive thread, and very informative. If you do choose to leave, best of luck to you in your cycle and I hope it turns out well :)

Stinas - I cant believe your FET is literally RIGHT around the corner, SO AWESOME. Are you going to take any time off or no?


----------



## GettingBroody

Ash - sorry you feel you have to leave... :hugs:

BOMO - I had a look at my clinics price list (I'm in Ireland) and it says &#8364;8000 for a donor cycle and &#8364;6500 for additional donor cycle... That doesn't include meds and I'm sure there'd be a few other charges along the way but even with flights and accommodation it sounds way cheaper than your estimated &#8364;4000.... Could be worth looking into if you do decide to go down the donor route?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Ash I'm sorry you feel you have to leave :( :hugs: 

You have to remember again that the ladies that are here pregnant (if thats the case of why you're leaving) have all been in our shoes. They had to save up enough money for their cycles just as well as we have. Some women get it their first cycles...others it takes YEARS as myself to just be able to have ONE IVF cycle. I'm praying for you....but again they had to wait just like every one of us....so I hope thats not the reason for your leaving.

I pray that your cycle works and you do wonderful and have a baby in around 9-10ish months from now :) :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: <3 <3 <3 hoping you feel better soon!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Ash - I'm sorry you feel like you have to leave. I hope you change your mind. 

Jhic - sorry to hear your MS is still really bad!

Lindsay - so glad the spotting stopped. 

Xx


----------



## MrsC8776

never mind :flower:

EDIT~ I actually do want to say something but not what I had wrote before...

If the pregnancy talk bothers people please say something. I was afraid of this happening but I thought things were going well. So please let others know before you get really upset. We are all here for each other and I would like for it to stay that way. :hugs:


----------



## GettingBroody

I know that I'm now (finally!) one of the pg ladies but up until just over 3 weeks ago I was still on the other side... I can't speak for anyone else and everyone is entitled to their own feelings but I personally loved reading the pregnancy talk, even if sometimes I didn't join in on it. Seeing all the pregnancies progressing here kept me reminded me that there is light at the end of this ivf tunnel...:D


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

MrsC. . . maybe I'm strange but the pregnancy talk doesn't bother me. I enjoy hearing about how everyone is doing and what their pregnacy is bringing. There are days that (I won't lie) I wish it was me, but it still makes me smile for everyone else. Plus, it gives me hope that it will happen for me someday too because I know everyone else struggled to get to their pregnancies just like I am. 

I hope that makes sense.


----------



## ashknowsbest

I think it's okay to hear about every else's pregnancy however I dont think it would be a bad idea to have a seperate thread where all of the ladies on this thread who "graduate" to pregnant could go and the people who are still TTC through IVF on this thread could go over there if they wanted and follow their pregnancy instead of having the TTCer's who want to be on this thread having to see all of the pregnancy talk. I am happy for the pregnant ladies and I'll be there one day but it is hard logging on everyday and having questions about IVF/Lupron/etc but instead of getting my questions answered people are talking about pregnancy related issues. That's the main reason why I want to leave .. because the talk is more steered towards pregnancy lately and I feel like I'm not getting the support I feel I need.


----------



## MrsC8776

Ok but ash there have been so many times I have checked in with you and you don't respond. You want support but to get support you have to be here. Yes there is a lot of pregnancy talk here sometimes. From what I gathered everyone was fine with it and even asking for scan pics, bump pic as well as how everyone was feeling. Like I said if there was an issue I would have liked for it to be dealt with rather than having angry posts in other areas. We have ALL been super supportive of everyone. I can't answer IVF questions but others can and I know they have. We are all on here at different times. I'm not going to tell people to stop talking about pregnancy because we have all worked very hard to get here and we have all been in this struggle together. We have ALL also been in the spot of not having a bfp yet and it is hard, I know that. We all have our own struggles and thats another things we are here for... support. So if there was an issue, like I said I would have rather it be talked about here first. For the girls still trying I come here to cheer you all on and I know that you will all have your bfp. Thats what this thread is for to cheer each other on, thats it.


----------



## jchic

Well said Mrs. C....I support everyone going through IVF, I know how freaking hard it is to wait, and wait and wait, and have roadblocks, and then go through your cycle. I cant answer questions on Lupron as I was on an estrogen priming protocol. I welcome any questions I can answer from IVF. So many protocols are different, and so many women on here are at different points in their journey. I do hope you dont think that people are purposely not answering you. I try to answer to everyone, as many do on here as well, but there are certain protocols and meds I am not familiar with as I am sure is the same with many of the women on here. 
Should you feel the need to find support elsewhere, I certainly wish you the best during your journey and hope you come back to share your BFP announcement - as you are working hard for it, like we all do/are/did.


----------



## ashknowsbest

MrsC - first off, I'm on this site and thread every single day and I have not seen you ask me about anything. 

Like I said in my post about leaving. Congratulations everyone that is pregnant and for everyone else going through IVF best of luck to you!


----------



## wantbabysoon

First of all, I would like to apologize if my conversation offended anyone or if my questions regarding pregnancy triggered the wrong emotions. I was certainly not trying to make anyone feel bad since I assumed we are all here for each other, some trying, some pregnant and some further along. 
I know lately there has been pregnant talk going but like MrC said she has done a damn good job of maintaining 900 pages of this thread (this is one of the longest threads I am subscribed to) and it would only be fair if you would have talked to her about your concerns.
I find these group of ladies totally awesome... I have been on this forum for almost a year now and found out I was pregnant only 6 weeks ago .. But I have been elated with each BFP announcement and to hear their stories and experiences. I know it's hard sometimes but I have faith each and every one of us is destined to be a mom!!
Ash, if you feel you are not getting the support you need then it's your choice but I wish you all the best in your journey!!


----------



## MrsC8776

jchic and want thank you so much! :hugs: Theres no need to apologize. I do wish that the issue would have been brought up but theres nothing I can do about it now. I just wish that in the future if there is an issue someone please let me know or make a post here talking to the girls about it nicely. There is 900+ pages and we have all been through so much since this has started. I did mention to someone a few weeks ago that I worried about this happening but like I said I though it was going well. I'm actually pretty upset that things have turned out this way today and because of other posts I have seen.

ash~ It has been a while but I have asked about you. With all the posts I make in here it would be hard to find out the exact date of the last time. We have all been supportive. I feel like we have all done a very good job of checking up on each other. I think sometimes people have questions and they some how get skipped. It happens but that isn't anything personal. I wish you the best of luck and hope to hear of your bfp soon. I'll keep you on the first page in case you decide to update us with your great news. I don't want this thread to turn bad because of feelings today. If you would like to join us again it is always open to you. I'm sorry for what has happened.


----------



## oneof14

I know I dont post often, but I do follow you ladies, and wish everyone the best! MrsC, you've done a fabulous job with the up-keep! I thank you all for the support you've given to me, and I hope I provided some support for you as well!


----------



## MrsC8776

Thank you One! Are you leaving as well? I'm sorry if you are and wish you the best of luck. :flower:


----------



## jchic

One - I cant believe your cycle is so close now, this is really exciting! I have been following your progress on Michelles journal and cant wait for BOTH of you to get that well deserved, definitely coming up soon BFP!


----------



## drsquid

part of me sees where ash is coming from but... part of me also feels like... i know there are new threads for people doing ivf in october, november etc. many people who are continuing to do ivf join those threads too (i know i did). this thread is basically ivf over the summer. it still applies to those of us who did ivf those dates whether we suceeded or not. it has turned out to be a rather lucky thread and lots of people have suceeded. makes more sense to me to keep bringing new people and new ideas into new monthly ivf threads rather than asking people to leave a thread that is unlikely to pick up any new users. i am on other boards where they start a new thread each month and close the old one. then sure it makes sense to split into "grads" and "non grads". anyone who did ivf or assisted conception in the months above are welcome here (as well as people who didnt) but the hopeful eventual outcome of ivf is pregnancy..


----------



## ashknowsbest

drsquid - thank you for seeing where I was coming from but I do agree with you and didn't think about it this way that ... I should probably just move to a thread where they're doing fresh or fet's in november and december since this thread has members who are mostly finished with their ivf's and are either pregnant or decided to stay because they don't mind the pregnancy posts. You made me see it differently, thank you! I probably will be joining a different IVF thread where people are newly going through the process and haven't already gone through it! 

but like I said before, thanks for having me on this thread, congratulations to all of the pregnant ladies and good luck to those of you getting ready to do FET's or fresh cycles.


----------



## MrsC8776

drsquid I also saw where ash is coming from. I guess other things that I saw upset me more than what was put in this thread. I just figured since we all started together we would all finish together. Now I feel like the ladies who are still moving forward are all going to leave. I don't want that to happen. I really wanted us to all finish together and move into pregnancy together. I felt like I built a friendship with everyone in here. I tried to have it inviting for all and make everyone feel comfortable. Like I keep saying... I just wish something was said before it got to this point thats all. I didn't want to have the girls with bfp's leave because that isn't fair. I didn't want to just limit the thread after everything everyone has been through. Everyday I look at the front page while doing update and get so excited to see that the list of ladies still moving forward to their bfp is shorter and shorter. Ash I'm sorry if something I said today upset you. I should have said that I see where you are coming from instead of trying to figure out why nothing was said earlier. I don't know what else to say... I just hope that everyone stays, continues to support each other and get support from others.


----------



## oneof14

Thanks Jess, I am hoping this time, I will be more relaxed and confident. I have been enjoying this time to just have fun, reconnect with my DH and work-out. My last IVF did a number on my body in terms of weight. I am trying to not make ttc my life, as I have in the past. I'm not quite ready to start thinking of other plans, if IVF doesnt work for me, but my DH and I have started to discuss it, I mean just recently. How are you feeling, aside from the ms? I still can not believe twins!!!! Awesome! Thanks for checking in on me. I follow your journal as well.


----------



## oneof14

MrsC8776 said:


> Thank you One! Are you leaving as well? I'm sorry if you are and wish you the best of luck. :flower:

No, I am sticking around, love you ladies and I need support as well as give all the support I can!


----------



## drsquid

i certainly dont want anyone to leave and hope that anyone that does will check back in and keep us up to date!


----------



## Jenn76

Wow lots of Drama on here today! I just want to give my two cents worth. When I was going through IVF I really appreciated all of the support this group gave me. I wanted to stick around so that I could give the one's still trying the support they gave me. I also want to see everyone get their BFP. My protocol was different then anyone on here so often I can't answer questions asked about specific meds. I read every post and if I can provide some sort of support I do. I tried to join another group but I honestly feel so connected to the ladies in here it's not the same. I enjoy hear everything that you guys have to say. I'm sorry if some of the pregnancy talk upsets some people. I honestly try not to post much about myself for that reason.


----------



## TwoRdue

Ash sorry that you feel that way, I find that know matter what IVF tread you move to will all have there BFP and they will all be talking about it just like this thread here. I have gone through so much with pregnancy losses and my IVF and it always filled me with hope seen so many woman that have become pregnant and are continuing on with it.. Now its made me feel that I cant say what I wanted about my appointment today and I dont think anyone here that is pregnant or becomes pregnant or trying should not have to feel that way.


----------



## ashknowsbest

If I can't voice my opinion about how I feel then I don't know what to say ... I'm sure there are other people that feel the same way about hearing about pregnancy then I do. There are other threads where you can talk about IVF successes, as well as THIS THREAD. I was just saying how it made me feel and that I was going to go elsewhere. You guys can post whatever you'd like about whatever you're feeling but I should be able to do the same. I'm not here to fight ... I was just feeling like I was getting no support for the last week or so, because I'm only on lupron and I'm not stiming so I have no exciting news about how many eggs, or scans. Sorry. I did not mean to offend anyone, that is just how I've been feeling lately.


----------



## Lulu 07

Hey ladies!! I'm sorry I went missing for a week! I've started moving so have been very busy. I've missed chatting with you guys.

As for this thread, I have found this thread to be the most supportive out of all the threads I've thought of joining. I couldn't even get myself to join a 1st trimester thread because I started all this with you wonderful ladies and wanted to continue my journey with you as well. I've only had my BFP for a few weeks so the whole time before that I was still getting support and prayers from you which made it easier for me to keep going. Also, every BFP made me extremely happy and made me feel closer to my BFP. I especially loved getting advice from the ladies who went through this and got pregnant because they might have done something or taken something that helped their little beans stick. Like you MrsC, I always look at the 1st page and get excited to see that the list of ladies still TTC is growing smaller which makes me really excited. It also makes me pray for those ladies that are still trying and I know that they too will get their BFP. I can't wait until everyone that started off on this thread has their BFP. Thank you all for all the support you have given me and forgive me if I haven't supported each and everyone of you the way that I should but know that is not my intention. I love love love this thread and I hope everyone stays the same way they've always been, sweet, loving, caring, and very supportive. 

Two ~ Please don't let anyone discourage you from sharing your wonderful news. We've always been here for each other through the good and bad and I think it's the good that keeps us going with hope that we'll have the same good news one day. please let us know how your scan went and how the little bean or beans are doing!

I'm really sorry for the ladies that didn't have the outcome they hoped for. My prayers are with you and you will have your BFP one way or another. Please stay strong!

I'm sorry not to do personals but I'll try to catch up with everyone if I get a chance soon!


----------



## MrsC8776

oneof14 said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you One! Are you leaving as well? I'm sorry if you are and wish you the best of luck. :flower:
> 
> No, I am sticking around, love you ladies and I need support as well as give all the support I can!Click to expand...

I'm glad you are staying! I love giving you ladies support and can't wait until you get started again. This is going to be your bfp! 



TwoRdue said:


> Ash sorry that you feel that way, I find that know matter what IVF tread you move to will all have there BFP and they will all be talking about it just like this thread here. I have gone through so much with pregnancy losses and my IVF and it always filled me with hope seen so many woman that have become pregnant and are continuing on with it.. Now its made me feel that I cant say what I wanted about my appointment today and I dont think anyone here that is pregnant or becomes pregnant or trying should not have to feel that way.

Please share how it went! I have been wondering if you are having one or two. I want everyone to still be able to share how appointments went because we are all curious. So is it one or two?!?!


----------



## Lulu 07

MrsC ~ I forgot to say congrats on the 2 princesses!! i'm so excited for you! Girls are the sweetest! Also, thank you for working so hard to keep this thread as wonderful as it is!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Lulu 07 said:


> MrsC ~ I forgot to say congrats on the 2 princesses!! i'm so excited for you! Girls are the sweetest! Also, thank you for working so hard to keep this thread as wonderful as it is!!

:hugs: Thank you Lulu! We are so excited. Everyone just pats hubby on the back and says good luck but he is thrilled. Who wouldn't love to have 2 little daddy's girls?

I hope you are doing well and the move isn't difficult. Although moving is never fun.


----------



## jchic

Lulu- you are officially prego with twins is twindom sinking in yet?

Two- i bet there are two am I right?

Bubu- how are you? Hows everything going with the house?? 

Jenn- how are you feeling?

Bomo- how are you? What are the next steps?


----------



## Lulu 07

Haha.. I think dads enjoy having girls more because they are truly daddy's girls. I have never seen one that isn't. 

I'm doing ok but the MS is slowing me down so much. DH is doing most of the work, i'm only doing the little things.. I hate moving!


----------



## Lulu 07

Jess ~ Haha.. The whole preggo thing didn't sink in yet, let alone twins. I think it'll be more real when I see HB's at my scan tomorrow. How are you feeling?


----------



## jchic

Oh good luck tomorrow!!!!! Cant wait for your update. Moving SUCKS, Hopefully all goes smooth with the moving and settling in.


----------



## Jenn76

Two: I want to know too! Please share. 

Jess: I'm good, sorry about your MS. Hopefully it will pass soon.


----------



## drsquid

lulu- yeah it takes a while. that is why im bummed about doign this alone. im a total daddies girl and mine wont have one


----------



## Lulu 07

drs ~ Aww I'm sorry.. I know it must be really difficult to go through this alone! I'm sure you're gonna have a lovely mommy's girl and at least you don't have to be jealous of the dad getting all her attention because i know I would. I hope everything works out great for you once babies are here and you never know what the future holds (hopefully all good stuff).

Jenn ~ How are the babies doing? when do you find out what you're having?


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lulu - Good luck with your scan tomorrow!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Lulu~ Yay for a scan tomorrow. I think everything has just recently became real for me. I took a while but I guess after trying for so long it is so hard to believe that it actually worked.


----------



## TwoRdue

Thanks lady's for that!!!

well I have........... ONE pretty little bean!!! I was wanting twins again but with what happened I am feeling a lot more relaxed with this pregnancy now and so happy to be here, OH was over the moon and proud to be dad.
I had considered changing my screen name but decided not to as my boys will always be a part of me.
Oh and baby is right on time at seven weeks with a heartbeat of 145 yay

Just want to also say that I love this forum and you have all been so great!!! I for one won't be going anywhere: )


----------



## TwoRdue

MrsC I feel the same I still pinch myself and even catch myself looking at my pt still just to make sure lol


----------



## MrsC8776

Two~ I think your screen name is perfect because like you said they will always be a part of you. Congrats on the one healthy little bean!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Two - Yay for a wonderful scan!!!


----------



## azlissie

MrsC, I just wanted to say that I think this thread is awesome! I've been here since the beginning and it is amazing to me to see how many women have gotten their BFPs on this thread! It really gives me hope and I love following everyone's journey. 

Bomo, so sorry this round didn't work out for you - I haven't done as many rounds of IVF as you have but I know that doing this alone and paying for everything makes it even more stressful. I hope you get some good info at your follow up.

Two, congrats on a healthy bean!

Lulu, good luck with the scan tomorrow!

AFM, nothing real exciting going on. I'm 7dpiui and had my progesterone checked yesterday - it's 21.6 so it's technically high enough but I've had numbers in the 40's in the past. Of course, those rounds didn't work so maybe it's good that it's lower this time. I just don't have a very good feeling about this whole round - I was so sick for about a week and then I didn't feel ov cramps until about 17 hours after the iui and frozen sperm doesn't live as long as fresh so I think the timing was off. Ugh.

Hope everyone else is having a good week!


----------



## ashknowsbest

MrsC - let me reiterate I am very appreciative that you have managed this thread, you've done a great job and I appreciate everything you do.


----------



## Jenn76

Lulu: good Luck tomorrow. The beans are good, I find out on Nov 27. Long way off. 

Two: Congrats on one healthy bean!


----------



## Jenn76

azlissie said:


> MrsC, I just wanted to say that I think this thread is awesome! I've been here since the beginning and it is amazing to me to see how many women have gotten their BFPs on this thread! It really gives me hope and I love following everyone's journey.
> 
> Bomo, so sorry this round didn't work out for you - I haven't done as many rounds of IVF as you have but I know that doing this alone and paying for everything makes it even more stressful. I hope you get some good info at your follow up.
> 
> Two, congrats on a healthy bean!
> 
> Lulu, good luck with the scan tomorrow!
> 
> AFM, nothing real exciting going on. I'm 7dpiui and had my progesterone checked yesterday - it's 21.6 so it's technically high enough but I've had numbers in the 40's in the past. Of course, those rounds didn't work so maybe it's good that it's lower this time. I just don't have a very good feeling about this whole round - I was so sick for about a week and then I didn't feel ov cramps until about 17 hours after the iui and frozen sperm doesn't live as long as fresh so I think the timing was off. Ugh.
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a good week!

I have everything crossed for you! I hope you do get your BFP!


----------



## MrsC8776

azlissie said:


> MrsC, I just wanted to say that I think this thread is awesome! I've been here since the beginning and it is amazing to me to see how many women have gotten their BFPs on this thread! It really gives me hope and I love following everyone's journey.
> 
> Bomo, so sorry this round didn't work out for you - I haven't done as many rounds of IVF as you have but I know that doing this alone and paying for everything makes it even more stressful. I hope you get some good info at your follow up.
> 
> Two, congrats on a healthy bean!
> 
> Lulu, good luck with the scan tomorrow!
> 
> AFM, nothing real exciting going on. I'm 7dpiui and had my progesterone checked yesterday - it's 21.6 so it's technically high enough but I've had numbers in the 40's in the past. Of course, those rounds didn't work so maybe it's good that it's lower this time. I just don't have a very good feeling about this whole round - I was so sick for about a week and then I didn't feel ov cramps until about 17 hours after the iui and frozen sperm doesn't live as long as fresh so I think the timing was off. Ugh.
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a good week!

Thank you! You were the first one to join me here and it is exciting to see all these ladies getting their bfp. I know your time will come. I really hope this cycle is it for you. I hate how frozen sperm doesn't live as long. That makes everything so much harder. How long after the trigger do they have you do the IUI? My fingers are crossed for you! 



ashknowsbest said:


> MrsC - let me reiterate I am very appreciative that you have managed this thread, you've done a great job and I appreciate everything you do.

Thank you


----------



## Lulu 07

Two ~ Congrats on your sweet little bean! 

az ~ It happens when you least expect it.. I hope this is it for you!!

Jenn ~ Hopefully the time will pass by quick for you!!

want ~ I can't believe you're almost done with your 1st trimester. How exciting!! Time goes by so fast although for you it probably dragged like mine is right now.


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lulu 07 said:


> Two ~ Congrats on your sweet little bean!
> 
> az ~ It happens when you least expect it.. I hope this is it for you!!
> 
> Jenn ~ Hopefully the time will pass by quick for you!!
> 
> want ~ I can't believe you're almost done with your 1st trimester. How exciting!! Time goes by so fast although for you it probably dragged like mine is right now.

I am pretty excited to move to the second trimester as well but time is definitely dragging.. I still have 2 weeks in this trimester and they can't pass soon enough :)


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Wow, a lot went on in here today! Just to add my two cents, ill tell you all something I was thinking last night but felt silly posting it. I have come to really love this thread. When I'm feeling down, or excited I love to share it in here. So much so that I worry that I won't get pregnant until you all have had your babies and I won't be able to share it with you. This is the only place I feel that people understand what I'm going through... The ups, downs, and everywhere in between. I can completely understand Ash that it is sometimes difficult to have all the pregnancy talk, but I still enjoy it. I love hearing about everyone's appointments and seeing scans and pictures. Gives me such joy!

I hope that didn't sound silly!


----------



## Lulu 07

Want ~ Hopefully the 2 weeks will pass really quick for you.

BOMO ~ That doesn't sound silly at all, it's very sweet. I hope your BFP is right around the corner and you get to share your appointments and scan pics with us as well. i can't wait until your BFP! Just hold on to the faith that it'll happen when it's the best time for it to happen. That kept me going through it as hard as it got at times.


----------



## Stinas

bubumaci - FX this FET will bring your little miracle! 

Lindsay - Sooo happy the spotting stopped! Probably just some old blood coming out to make room for the little prince!

TwoRdue - Yay!! :happydance: 

jchic - I cant believe it either! I am going to take that day off, but thats it. My fresh cycle I had a couple of days off and it didnt work, so I figured I want stay in my normal routine. 


Lots of drama in here today....lol 

I guess ill add my thoughts as well.........
I understand that hearing about everyones pregnancies can offend/upset some of the NEW members of this thread. I totally get it....BUT...I am one of the "older" members of this thread...a NON PREGNANT one....and I have gone through pretty much every pregnant members journey in this thread. I LOVE seeing updates because I know when my time comes I will be going through the same and you will all be here to support me, as you already have through my journey. Mine might have failed, but seeing all of your successes gives me the fuel to keep my chin up high and keep on pushing for my miracle. 

MrsC - I think you have done an AMAZING job keeping this thread updated and very thankful for brining all these wonderful ladies together! 

ALL PREGNANT LADIES - You all BETTER stay on this thread or else! lol :hugs:

To Non Pregnant ladies - I am one of you and I know there are plenty of days where it all just sucks! Just remember, everyone on here has been there before.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

I FULLY agree Stinas!


----------



## MrsC8776

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Wow, a lot went on in here today! Just to add my two cents, ill tell you all something I was thinking last night but felt silly posting it. I have come to really love this thread. When I'm feeling down, or excited I love to share it in here. So much so that I worry that I won't get pregnant until you all have had your babies and I won't be able to share it with you. This is the only place I feel that people understand what I'm going through... The ups, downs, and everywhere in between. I can completely understand Ash that it is sometimes difficult to have all the pregnancy talk, but I still enjoy it. I love hearing about everyone's appointments and seeing scans and pictures. Gives me such joy!
> 
> I hope that didn't sound silly!

That doesn't sound silly at all. It makes me so happy to know that this is still a place you can come to to talk and also vent. I love following you through everything. 



Stinas said:


> bubumaci - FX this FET will bring your little miracle!
> 
> Lindsay - Sooo happy the spotting stopped! Probably just some old blood coming out to make room for the little prince!
> 
> TwoRdue - Yay!! :happydance:
> 
> jchic - I cant believe it either! I am going to take that day off, but thats it. My fresh cycle I had a couple of days off and it didnt work, so I figured I want stay in my normal routine.
> 
> 
> Lots of drama in here today....lol
> 
> I guess ill add my thoughts as well.........
> I understand that hearing about everyones pregnancies can offend/upset some of the NEW members of this thread. I totally get it....BUT...I am one of the "older" members of this thread...a NON PREGNANT one....and I have gone through pretty much every pregnant members journey in this thread. I LOVE seeing updates because I know when my time comes I will be going through the same and you will all be here to support me, as you already have through my journey. Mine might have failed, but seeing all of your successes gives me the fuel to keep my chin up high and keep on pushing for my miracle.
> 
> MrsC - I think you have done an AMAZING job keeping this thread updated and very thankful for brining all these wonderful ladies together!
> 
> ALL PREGNANT LADIES - You all BETTER stay on this thread or else! lol :hugs:
> 
> To Non Pregnant ladies - I am one of you and I know there are plenty of days where it all just sucks! Just remember, everyone on here has been there before.

This FET is going to be it for you. I was hoping that all the success would still give people hope. Maybe it still will. Thank you for your kind words. Also your wonderful threatening words! :haha:

To the both of you... You will get pregnant and we will all share your journey with you as well! Don't think any differently! Thank you for sharing how you feel and sticking around. I love hearing from you both and can't wait to see you get your bfp's. 

For the other ladies still TTC~ I hope you are ok and that you will continue your journey with us. :hugs: to everyone! 

Tomorrow is a new day! :flower:


----------



## Stinas

MrsC - Thank you! Your the best! 

I guess every so often with a thread full of hormonal bit**es drama is a given lol hehe Me being one of those bit**es. hehehe 
You have to laugh at life sometimes. Suck it up and go with the flow ladies! Life has its good times and its bad times...you just have to go with it. There is always someone out there going through much worse.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Oh my goodness so much happened whilst I was sleeping. Well trying to! Couldn't get comfy last night.... Sooo tired now!!

I'm on my phone and can't reply to everyone individually!!
But
Two - huge congrats :)

MrsC - I love this thread and the awesome job you are doing with it!

I've totally forgotten who had a scan today but good luck!! 

Have a good day everyone today. 

Pink xxx


----------



## bubumaci

Just wanted to add quickly (am late for work :haha:)

I am completely with Stinas on this. I joined the thread in May as well and have followed the success stories (which I am thrilled about). I guess, I feel a little stab of pain each time I see that someone is trying IVF for the first time and is successful the first time - happy for them, absolutely, but feeling it is unfair.

I love the women on this thread, love hearing the positives - look forward to having my own negatives and being able to share with you all here to offer and get the support that seems to have an endless source!

And TBH - I feel it would be a huge effort to join a fresh thread (for the autumn, since we are now well into October), introduce the whole story, get to know the new people - when we have followed and supported each other for so long. (I also have that fear that you will long be Mummies, while I am still struggling to get and keep a :bfp: - but that fear aside)...

Ash - I am terribly sorry that you feel you are not getting the support you need. Unfortunately, I am not able to give you advice / tips / experience because I went down a totally different route in the stimming process :hugs:

And to all the pregnant ladies on this thread - I am thrilled that this thread has been such a lucky charm for you and I hope - even if the thread was until September - that that luck might just be extended to a couple of us going into our FETs this / next month... [-o&lt;


----------



## TwoRdue

It shows that this tread is full with, strong, wonderful and caring woman who all share a ivf bond and can't wait to see more BFP


----------



## Jenn76

Bubu: I will follow you until you get your BFP! You have had such a positive attitude throughout this whole process, I know that you will be the best mom ever! I've been in this thread since early on too and I can't wait to share in all of your happiness when you guys get you BFP! 

Stinas: I can't wait to share in your positive as well, I really hope this FET is it for you!

BOMO: I will follow you too until you get your BFP! I know it won't be much longer fo you either. 

I don't blame anyone for feeling jealous from time to time in here. As I struggled to save up for IVF I too was jealous of the ones that had insurance for up to six times. I was just mad at the health care system not them. We all have different reasons that is causing our infertility and unfortunately some will have higher chances of success with IVF for that reason. Myself being one, our only issue was low sperm count all other factors with sperm were great.


----------



## Swepakepa3

Off to ER!!! Have a great day everyone!! :hugs:


----------



## bubumaci

ooooh ... Swepa... how'd it go? Can't wait to hear your report and look after yourself this afternoon Chick... get yourself a nice hot water bottle and be pampered silly by DH (or whoever is looking after you) :) :hugs:

Jenn ... :hugs: thank you!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ok so since I was up pretty much all night crying and upset about what happened on this thread yesterday I figured I'd clear things up one last time and hopefully you will all hear where I'm coming from instead of just hating on how I'm feeling. 

My problem ISN'T that there are still pregnant women on this thread. Yes, it is hard to see them talking about their symptoms and buying clothes, etc. but that IS NOT the problem. The cause of my negative feelings towards this thread came from the fact that I felt like I wasn't getting the support I felt I needed. I would see all of you ladies supporting one another, asking how one was doing, how far a long they were in their cycle, etc. and not once did anyone ask me in the 11 days that I've been on lupron how it was going. I think gettingbroody asked me the other day maybe like 4 or 5 days ago how I was. I'm not going to go through every page of the thread but not one of you asked me how I was doing except her. Call me needy, call me whatever you'd like but it's the truth of how I felt and that is what really upset me. If we're all here to support one another why was I not getting supported. I know there are so many people on here too, I get that but I would respond to other people, just yesterday saying how I was happy Lindsay's spotting stopped, how excited I was and how great it was that stinas was starting her FET cycle and that I wished her the best, and how jchic was having morning sickness ... and how bubu was going to start a FET ... I mentioned how I was on my 11th or 10th day of lupron and nobody asked me how I was doing. 

I then blew up because I felt like I was giving support and encouragement where it was needed and I wasn't getting any in return. 

Let me reiterate, my anger towards this thread is NOT about pregnant ladies. I do love hearing their stories about how they got there and it is very encouraging to see that but I was feeling like I was not getting the support I felt I needed. 

I now feel like I have nowhere to go to get support for my IVF cycle as most of the ladies on here have made it very clear that they do not agree with me in any way however I find that ridiculous. We've all been in my shoes, we've had angry days, hurt days, jealous days, sad days, etc. and I've been having some of those and I seriously feel so alone now. Also, you guys took what I said and ran with it being negative instead of actually hearing what I was trying to say. People assumed first that I was leaving because of the pregnant talk and while that does upset me at times, that IS NOT why I did not want to be a part of this thread anymore. 

I really hope some of you can understand better where I am coming from. I did not mean to hurt anyone's feelings or make anyone feel like they couldn't post about their pregnancy as that is not the issue. 

Sorry for the long post, I just had to get this off of my chest so that I can stop being upset about it.


----------



## Swepakepa3

Thanks bubu!! Last time I was fine actually went to a friends campsite the whole afternoon!! Ill let everyone know as soon as I know anything!


----------



## Swepakepa3

So sorry ash..... I find this thread very hard to follow, the posts move so fast, I can speak for myself.... I do not read every single post, I just skim threw things (for example i missed all of this yesterdsy) and I apologize for not providing you support, it breaks my heart to think you feel this way, I'm sure no one intentionally "ignored" your posts. 

:hugs: again I'm sorry to hear about the way you feel.


----------



## MoBaby

Good luck today swepakepa3!


----------



## jchic

Swepak - Good luck today!!! Cant wait for your report. 

Two - One perfect bean is WONDERFUL! Huge congrats girl! 

Drs - I am sorry you feel this way. Listen, you are going to be a WONDERFUL mom to your 2 gorgeous babies, and they are going to LOVE you for it. So please dont think this way. I am 1,0000000000000 times closer to my mom than my dad :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks swepak and good luck with your ER :)


----------



## michelle01

Swepak - Good luck today :)

I may not post a lot on this thread anymore, however, I read all the posts from yesterday and Ash, I am sorry you feel that way. I have had my days and now starting my 3rd IVF cycle; it seems so unfair that some women have to do multiple cycles, but I figured if this is something that I really want, I have to keep trying. This thread has been wonderful! I feel like I have made so many friends on here and I love hearing about everyones journey, whether you are just starting, in your 2ww, just got your BFP or further in your pg. It gives me hope that this does work! I will be staying and hoping for support during my upcoming cycle. Since I am just in limbo waiting, I just don't post as much. 

Ash - there is a thread that I have been on for IVF oct/nov/dec, that you should check out; most of the women in there are just starting their cycles like myself.

MrsC - I just want to say you have done a FABULOUS job with this thread :)

I am having sort of a dilema and maybe someone has some insight.....Tuesday evening I started having HORRIBLE back pain. It was still bad yesterday and started having pain in my lower right abdomen. I finally went to the walk-in clinic yesterday afternoon and ruled out my SI joint which I thought it was. They sent me to the ER; so I went there, they did an u/s, ct scan, etc... They found a 2cm cyst on my right ovary and some fluid around my uterus. It is causing me so much pain, they had to give me morphine and sent me home with pain meds. This morning my entire back is achy. I have to follow-up with my OB today, but last year I had a 4cm cyst on my left ovary and never felt a thing. SO why would this small cyst bother me this bad and now I am so scared it will post-pone my cycle; I have an appt next Wednesday for blood and to start lupron. Anyone have this before; I am really worried. Thanks in advance!


----------



## MoBaby

michelle with the cyst they will check your e2 levels and if they are okay then you can start. 2cm is small in comparision so I bet it resolves in the next week or so. And being on the lupron will calm things down as well. I hope you feel better soon! That really stinks all the pain :(


----------



## bubumaci

Sweetie,

First of all - I think it is very good, that you have got it off your chest (I am a firm believer in not letting things well up) and I am very very sorry that you had such a bad night!!! :hugs:

Perhaps you can explain something for me - because I am not at all familiar with the protocol you are on / what the procedure will be / is...

What is Lupron? Is it something to do with the down regulation (just reading your signature says wou are doing IVF with down regulation and estimated ER is 29th October) ... or is it a FSH, similar to Gonal-F?

How are you feeling? Do you need to go for check ups? I can't remember what your question was (and to be honest, when I logged on this morning, when I was late for work anyway :haha: I really floated over the 7 (!!!) pages that had built up since my visit. I remember seeing you say something about Lupron :( So I am sorry.

I do understand what you mean, and I have seen you comment on other people (including myself - I have, I believe, always thanked you for your comments?) and be supportive!

And one thing that you mustn't forget - this whole journey doesn't just cost us all money and nerves and maybe be painful, it is a physical and very very emotional journey... perhaps (and I don't want to belittle your "outburst") but perhaps the emotions / the frustration is also that much more overwhelming, because you are putting hormones in yourself and we maybe are a little more sensitive to certain situations than others. ... I hope that's come out right - it's meant to sound understanding (when I re-read it, it sounds condescending though and it's not meant that way!)...

Anyway, what I mean to come out of all this babbling is ...
I am sorry, that you've felt unheard!! And I really do hope that you change your mind and feel OK to stay on this thread, as I would like to know how you are doing!!

:hugs:


----------



## jchic

Michelle,

Hmmm, cysts hurt, I am hoping that it goes away for you with the Lupron and that it doesnt delay your cycle. Your follow up appt is today right? I agree with Mo, have them check your E2 levels as well, just to make sure.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

MrsC8776 said:


> drsquid I also saw where ash is coming from. I guess other things that I saw upset me more than what was put in this thread. I just figured since we all started together we would all finish together. Now I feel like the ladies who are still moving forward are all going to leave. I don't want that to happen. I really wanted us to all finish together and move into pregnancy together. I felt like I built a friendship with everyone in here. I tried to have it inviting for all and make everyone feel comfortable. Like I keep saying... I just wish something was said before it got to this point thats all. I didn't want to have the girls with bfp's leave because that isn't fair. I didn't want to just limit the thread after everything everyone has been through. Everyday I look at the front page while doing update and get so excited to see that the list of ladies still moving forward to their bfp is shorter and shorter. Ash I'm sorry if something I said today upset you. I should have said that I see where you are coming from instead of trying to figure out why nothing was said earlier. I don't know what else to say... I just hope that everyone stays, continues to support each other and get support from others.


Everyone here is a wonderful group of ladies....although my result ended in a miscarriage I didn't want to leave because of the tremendous support I received from this thread. I am still fighting for my BFP and will continue to do so until I get what I want  I love to read everyone's post because it actually helps me to keep fighting for my baby.....it gives me hope.....

Keep up the great work MRsC :hugs: This is an AWESOME thread!


----------



## michelle01

Thanks Mobaby and Jess! I have left a message with the FS; figured I would start with them versus going to my regular OB since they have been treating me and doing my IVF cycles this year. I know this is such a small cyst/overgrown follicle as the dr put it, but the pain it is causing...UGH! I am hoping it resolves itself in the next few days; just taking pain meds now and using the heating pad to help my back. Now I just wait for a call back and see what they want me to do.


----------



## bubumaci

Oh Michelle, I am sorry to hear that you are in so much pain! That sounds really horrible and I hope that it passes quickly!!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Michelle, I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## drsquid

michelle- it may be a small cyst cause it popped and is still deflating the free fluid suggests that. hope you feel better

ash- i often feel ignored on a lot of threads. and honestly these days, when im not getting angry at people for stuff they DO say to me, im almost happy to be ignored (sigh at least 5 people have for some reason felt the need to tell me how i should be delivering, working out, etc). i think the downreg is the hardest part of ivf cause there isnt much to report. you are "doing something" every day but all it does is make you feel crappy and you don't even have the nice developing follicles or ultrasounds to look forward to. it SUCKS!! *hugs* im sorry you ended up spending time crying, please know at least for me i look forward to seeing your posts. you are one of the names ive known for a long time (can't really claim to know "you" but close enough for online). ive been accused of being insensitive and i probably am. im not good at personals. i tend to be better at responding when i have "advice" to give (oh yeah, i was told i'm a know it all too), or medical info i can supply. 

other threads- i wasnt suggesting anyone leave, nor do i want anyone to. but i read lots of different threads for lots of different reasons. im too lazy to start my own journal and kind of abuse someone elses to post stuff that doesn't fit for me anywhere else =)


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Ash. . . I totally get what you are saying and I will be the first to say I have not really been doing any personals because I have been very self absorbed this cycle. I have felt badly about that, but as I've said I have been feeling very sorry for myself (as I'm sure you could tell from some of my posts on here. :o) ). I would still like to be there for you because I know how challenging this has been for you waiting (and waiting) until insurance let you finally get started with IVF. I took lupron last cycle but your question was about itching and or burning (I think) and I never had that so I didn't feel like I could give you any advice. I haven't done icing with any of my injections, so when someone offered you that advice I was happy. 

I can say I will be better about personals, and I will try to be. I know I have a hard time because I am often checking this from my phone and reading through it then trying to get everyone (especially when it goes so fast in here) is difficult. I usually can't write during the day because I have my 18 little helpers all the time (my second graders). So, please know I am here and want to be your cheerleader as everyone has been for me.

Swepak, I hope all goes well today and I can't wait to hear your report.

Michelle, I'm so sorry you hurt so much. I hope you feel better!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

TwoRdue said:


> Thanks lady's for that!!!
> 
> well I have........... ONE pretty little bean!!! I was wanting twins again but with what happened I am feeling a lot more relaxed with this pregnancy now and so happy to be here, OH was over the moon and proud to be dad.
> I had considered changing my screen name but decided not to as my boys will always be a part of me.
> Oh and baby is right on time at seven weeks with a heartbeat of 145 yay
> 
> Just want to also say that I love this forum and you have all been so great!!! I for one won't be going anywhere: )

CONGRATS TWO!!!!! Awesome news! :hugs:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Swepakepa3 said:


> Off to ER!!! Have a great day everyone!! :hugs:

Fx crossed for you! :hugs:


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Congrats on your healthy little bean Two!!!


----------



## Swepakepa3

11 eggs retrieved this morning, possible transfer Sunday..., RE suggested putting back 3 embryo's..,, we shall see what happens


----------



## jchic

11 is great! Fingers crossed for a great fertilization report!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Swepak - congrats on 11 eggs! Looking forward to hearing about the fert report! 

Michelle - thanks for being understanding, I will check out the other threads :) I've never had a cyst on my ovary so I can't really give you any advice but I do hope you feel better soon and that it does not postpone your cycle. FX'd everything goes as planned :hugs:

bubu - Lupron is a suppressor. It calms down my ovaries before I start my gonal F and meonpur. Right now I don't have to go for check-ups. I'm supposed to call them when my period comes but as of today it is late. :( I called the nurse to see if this is normal or what the next steps should be. I haven't heard back but I should by the end of today. You know what, the emotions are running rampant obviously but the girls on this thread go through it they understand why people are overly sensitive, or they should anyways and I just I guess expected more. I don't even want to go into the whole thing again honestly I just would like to be supported like everyone else that's all.

DrS - thanks so much, you really made me feel better and seem to really understand where I'm coming from. I guess it really is better to be ignored :) I have a journal anyways and all of the people over there are very supportive and awesome too so that helps. And you're right about the down regulating process. It's very annoying because I'm giving myself a shot everyday and just not been able to have any excitement like scans or follicle counts etc. You're completely right! I'm mostly insensitive, I mean I get worked up over things but I'm very blunt and I don't beat around the bush about anything and some people can take it and some can't I guess ... who knows! I am who I am ... I do always appreciate all of the medical advice that you give, it really is helpful and informative. I can't believe people said such mean things to you :hugs: People are so mean sometimes.

BOMO - I'm sorry you have been feeling sorry for yourself! Keep your head up! Sometimes you do need to be self absorbed and that is okay, I don't ALWAYS respond to everyone but it's nice to know that you're supported, I know everyone on this thread feels that way. Yeah the icing the spot before the injection has worked like a charm, best advice I have received thus far!


----------



## MrsC8776

Today is a new day and honestly I'm going to try and leave yesterday in the past. I got pretty worked up yesterday but then had to just push it off because life is life and we all have bad days. We all do the best we can and we just have to understand that we can't make everyone happy all the time. This is something that has taken me a long time to understand but I finally do and it has helped me. As much as I try not everyone is going to be happy, thats all there is to it. I've said sorry and I don't know what else I can do. 



michelle01 said:


> Swepak - Good luck today :)
> 
> I may not post a lot on this thread anymore, however, I read all the posts from yesterday and Ash, I am sorry you feel that way. I have had my days and now starting my 3rd IVF cycle; it seems so unfair that some women have to do multiple cycles, but I figured if this is something that I really want, I have to keep trying. This thread has been wonderful! I feel like I have made so many friends on here and I love hearing about everyones journey, whether you are just starting, in your 2ww, just got your BFP or further in your pg. It gives me hope that this does work! I will be staying and hoping for support during my upcoming cycle. Since I am just in limbo waiting, I just don't post as much.
> 
> Ash - there is a thread that I have been on for IVF oct/nov/dec, that you should check out; most of the women in there are just starting their cycles like myself.
> 
> MrsC - I just want to say you have done a FABULOUS job with this thread :)
> 
> I am having sort of a dilema and maybe someone has some insight.....Tuesday evening I started having HORRIBLE back pain. It was still bad yesterday and started having pain in my lower right abdomen. I finally went to the walk-in clinic yesterday afternoon and ruled out my SI joint which I thought it was. They sent me to the ER; so I went there, they did an u/s, ct scan, etc... They found a 2cm cyst on my right ovary and some fluid around my uterus. It is causing me so much pain, they had to give me morphine and sent me home with pain meds. This morning my entire back is achy. I have to follow-up with my OB today, but last year I had a 4cm cyst on my left ovary and never felt a thing. SO why would this small cyst bother me this bad and now I am so scared it will post-pone my cycle; I have an appt next Wednesday for blood and to start lupron. Anyone have this before; I am really worried. Thanks in advance!




michelle01 said:


> Thanks Mobaby and Jess! I have left a message with the FS; figured I would start with them versus going to my regular OB since they have been treating me and doing my IVF cycles this year. I know this is such a small cyst/overgrown follicle as the dr put it, but the pain it is causing...UGH! I am hoping it resolves itself in the next few days; just taking pain meds now and using the heating pad to help my back. Now I just wait for a call back and see what they want me to do.

Have you heard back from the FS? I hope it doesn't delay your cycle. Honestly though you want that thing gone before your next cycle because you do NOT want it during pregnancy! I had a very small cyst before my cycle and then got my bfp. A few weeks into pregnancy I woke up in the worst pain of my life. Ended up in the ER at 11 or 12 at night. They couldn't find anything wrong. The pain slowly went away over a few hours. I went to my RE about a week later for my first scan and found out I had a massive cyst. That tiny thing turned into a cyst bigger than a baseball. It has slowly gone down in size but as of the other day when I had my scan the cyst was still there. All I'm saying is please be careful and even if they want you to take a few extra weeks to make that go away please do it because it is so painful and such a worry. I hope that you won't have to delay your cycle and it goes away on its own. :hugs:



Swepakepa3 said:


> 11 eggs retrieved this morning, possible transfer Sunday..., RE suggested putting back 3 embryo's..,, we shall see what happens

Yay for 11 eggs!! I can't wait to hear your report tomorrow! How do you feel about putting back 3?


----------



## drsquid

ash- mine was late too on lupron by like 4-5 days. i diddnt start stims right away cause i was aiming for a certain ER date. so i had a 2nd bleed about a week later (heh ie heads up lupron thins the lining so until stims get it going you may bleed cause of "atrophy"... they dont warn you about that). heh i wasnt calling you insensitive.. i was calling myself that =) but yeah, im blunt like you and it gets me in trouble


----------



## ashknowsbest

MrsC- there are no hard feelings on my end. What happened happened, you don't need to apologize.

DrS - I hate that it's late! I took off work for the days that were around my estimated ER and now I'm going to have to take more days off :( Lame! TMI but did you bleed a lot since it things you lining, I'm not sure whether to expect a full bleed or spotting? Oh yeah I know you weren't calling me insensitive but I was calling myself that! :haha: Yeah being blunt gets us in trouble but at least it's better than telling people lies or things they just want to hear...


----------



## Swepakepa3

Thanks!!


Ash: how are you doing today?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sorry in advance for the back to back post but I just got a call from my nurse and she said that if I don't get my period by tomorrow to come in on Saturday morning for b/w and ultrasound because she said some girls won't get a period. So since it's been almost 2 weeks that I've been on it they want to see what's going on in there and with my b/w. Yay! So happy to be getting ready to start :happydance:

Swepak - I'm feeling tired from not sleeping well but other than that I'm doing good. I had work this morning and now I'm at home knitting :)


----------



## Swepakepa3

MrsC8776 said:


> Today is a new day and honestly I'm going to try and leave yesterday in the past. I got pretty worked up yesterday but then had to just push it off because life is life and we all have bad days. We all do the best we can and we just have to understand that we can't make everyone happy all the time. This is something that has taken me a long time to understand but I finally do and it has helped me. As much as I try not everyone is going to be happy, thats all there is to it. I've said sorry and I don't know what else I can do.
> 
> 
> 
> michelle01 said:
> 
> 
> Swepak - Good luck today :)
> 
> I may not post a lot on this thread anymore, however, I read all the posts from yesterday and Ash, I am sorry you feel that way. I have had my days and now starting my 3rd IVF cycle; it seems so unfair that some women have to do multiple cycles, but I figured if this is something that I really want, I have to keep trying. This thread has been wonderful! I feel like I have made so many friends on here and I love hearing about everyones journey, whether you are just starting, in your 2ww, just got your BFP or further in your pg. It gives me hope that this does work! I will be staying and hoping for support during my upcoming cycle. Since I am just in limbo waiting, I just don't post as much.
> 
> Ash - there is a thread that I have been on for IVF oct/nov/dec, that you should check out; most of the women in there are just starting their cycles like myself.
> 
> MrsC - I just want to say you have done a FABULOUS job with this thread :)
> 
> I am having sort of a dilema and maybe someone has some insight.....Tuesday evening I started having HORRIBLE back pain. It was still bad yesterday and started having pain in my lower right abdomen. I finally went to the walk-in clinic yesterday afternoon and ruled out my SI joint which I thought it was. They sent me to the ER; so I went there, they did an u/s, ct scan, etc... They found a 2cm cyst on my right ovary and some fluid around my uterus. It is causing me so much pain, they had to give me morphine and sent me home with pain meds. This morning my entire back is achy. I have to follow-up with my OB today, but last year I had a 4cm cyst on my left ovary and never felt a thing. SO why would this small cyst bother me this bad and now I am so scared it will post-pone my cycle; I have an appt next Wednesday for blood and to start lupron. Anyone have this before; I am really worried. Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> michelle01 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Mobaby and Jess! I have left a message with the FS; figured I would start with them versus going to my regular OB since they have been treating me and doing my IVF cycles this year. I know this is such a small cyst/overgrown follicle as the dr put it, but the pain it is causing...UGH! I am hoping it resolves itself in the next few days; just taking pain meds now and using the heating pad to help my back. Now I just wait for a call back and see what they want me to do.Click to expand...
> 
> Have you heard back from the FS? I hope it doesn't delay your cycle. Honestly though you want that thing gone before your next cycle because you do NOT want it during pregnancy! I had a very small cyst before my cycle and then got my bfp. A few weeks into pregnancy I woke up in the worst pain of my life. Ended up in the ER at 11 or 12 at night. They couldn't find anything wrong. The pain slowly went away over a few hours. I went to my RE about a week later for my first scan and found out I had a massive cyst. That tiny thing turned into a cyst bigger than a baseball. It has slowly gone down in size but as of the other day when I had my scan the cyst was still there. All I'm saying is please be careful and even if they want you to take a few extra weeks to make that go away please do it because it is so painful and such a worry. I hope that you won't have to delay your cycle and it goes away on its own. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Swepakepa3 said:
> 
> 
> 11 eggs retrieved this morning, possible transfer Sunday..., RE suggested putting back 3 embryo's..,, we shall see what happensClick to expand...
> 
> Yay for 11 eggs!! I can't wait to hear your report tomorrow! How do you feel about putting back 3?Click to expand...


Nervous..... I don't know what I would do with triplets.... We freaked out last time with the thought of twins..... But this is the last time I want to do this so I looks the three it will be ... Depending on how the eggs develope


----------



## bubumaci

Ah - I understand - I figured it was the down regulator :) Luckily I didn't have to do that. So - once you have had AF, will you start stimming on day 3?

Have you heard back yet Ash?

Yaaay :yipee: for 11 Swepa :) Tomorrow we will hear how they have fertilised - FX'd for you Honey! :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

bubu - yeah I wish I didn't have to suppress but I do. Nurse called cause my period is late and said to come in Saturday morning whether or not AF is here and she said I'll most likely be starting on the gonadotrophins that day. :happydance:


----------



## bubumaci

That is the second time today that I post something, only to suddenly find that I have missed a bunch of posts... glad to hear that you are moving forward Ash :hug:


----------



## TwoRdue

Wow this thread really moved when I was sleeping.
Thank you all for your comments. I am a little disappointed in myself and I was so excited about the scan but as I was so sick and tied I didn't get to fully enjoy it and even had a little cry about it and I think worry is still there and stopping me from fully enjoying this time. After a great night sleep I am feeling more excited.

Swep - that is great need and I hope that all goes well with the transfer.

Michelle - hope you feeling better.

How is everyone today?


----------



## never2late70

Hello Lovely's. Just jumping in real quick to say:

BOMO: I am so sorry that you're feeling down. :hugs: Do something special for yourself. My guilty pleasure are mani-pedi's :thumbup:

SWepka: 11 eggs is amazing. I would have put back all 3 of mine.

Parayinforbabies: I totally missed your loss :nope: I am so so sorry

Michelle: Sounds horrible what you're going through. Atleast they caught it early enough. Stay strong.

DrS: Youre posts ALWAYS make me smile in one way or another :winkwink:

Tworude: Congrats on your sticky bean. Great news! :happydance:

MrsC: I think you're doing an amazing job and I appreciate you. :hugs:

Ash: I can totally relate to what you were feeling yesterday. None the less we got to have faith and these ladies give me that. We all have bad days. Please don't leave! :hugs:

Everyone else: Happy Thursday! lol 

Having said all of that, My husband and I have decided to give it one more go. Yep you heard right. We have an appointment with our RE/FS tomorrow to even discuss donor egg options. I am thrilled. Worried. Concerned about finances. You name it! :wacko:
We both were trying to pretend like we were fine without another try..lol 

So here we go again! I really need you all I am scared to death!

Prayers and Blessings to everyone,
~Angie


----------



## ashknowsbest

Never - so happy you've decided to try again! I'll be here to talk whenever you need and I have my FX'd for you so tight that this one works! :hugs:


----------



## drsquid

never- thanks =) and congrats for giving it another go!

bubu- yeah i tend to look for my last post... which doesnt always end up being THE last post


----------



## TwoRdue

Never - that is great news and I hope it all works well for you.x


----------



## GettingBroody

Swepa - congrats on 11 eggs!! Looking forward to your fert report tomor :D Rest and relax for the evening :hugs:

Ash - fx'd you get to start soon!

Never - good luck with your apt! I'm so excited you're giving it one more chance!

Michelle - so sorry you're in such pain :hugs:

Stinas - good luck with the PIO tomor!

Az - keeping my fx'd for you :dust:


----------



## Pink gerbera

Never - Yey for starting again :) Got everything crossed for you. 

Swepa - congrats on the 11 eggs. Fingers crossed for a good fertilisation report tomorrow. 

Ash - glad you're feeling better and hopefully more supported. Fingers crossed you get to start really soon :)

Pink xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks pink!


----------



## MrsC8776

TwoRdue said:


> Wow this thread really moved when I was sleeping.
> Thank you all for your comments. I am a little disappointed in myself and I was so excited about the scan but as I was so sick and tied I didn't get to fully enjoy it and even had a little cry about it and I think worry is still there and stopping me from fully enjoying this time. After a great night sleep I am feeling more excited.
> 
> Swep - that is great need and I hope that all goes well with the transfer.
> 
> Michelle - hope you feeling better.
> 
> How is everyone today?

Don't be disappointed in yourself. The worry will always be there it just turns into a different kind of worry as time goes on. I'm glad you are more excited and able to enjoy your time now. 



never2late70 said:


> Hello Lovely's. Just jumping in real quick to say:
> 
> BOMO: I am so sorry that you're feeling down. :hugs: Do something special for yourself. My guilty pleasure are mani-pedi's :thumbup:
> 
> SWepka: 11 eggs is amazing. I would have put back all 3 of mine.
> 
> Parayinforbabies: I totally missed your loss :nope: I am so so sorry
> 
> Michelle: Sounds horrible what you're going through. Atleast they caught it early enough. Stay strong.
> 
> DrS: Youre posts ALWAYS make me smile in one way or another :winkwink:
> 
> Tworude: Congrats on your sticky bean. Great news! :happydance:
> 
> MrsC: I think you're doing an amazing job and I appreciate you. :hugs:
> 
> Ash: I can totally relate to what you were feeling yesterday. None the less we got to have faith and these ladies give me that. We all have bad days. Please don't leave! :hugs:
> 
> Everyone else: Happy Thursday! lol
> 
> Having said all of that, My husband and I have decided to give it one more go. Yep you heard right. We have an appointment with our RE/FS tomorrow to even discuss donor egg options. I am thrilled. Worried. Concerned about finances. You name it! :wacko:
> We both were trying to pretend like we were fine without another try..lol
> 
> So here we go again! I really need you all I am scared to death!
> 
> Prayers and Blessings to everyone,
> ~Angie

Thank you! 

:happydance: I'm so glad you guys are going to give it another go. I know there is so much to think about when it comes to going to donor route and also finances but everything will work out. We are all here for you! :hugs: I look forward to hearing how the appointment goes.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Angie... I'm meeting with my RE today to discuss donor egg options. I am feeling very similar!


----------



## MoBaby

yay for 11 eggs swep!! :)

Never: Glad you are trying again. It will happen!!! Maybe they can switch protocols??

AFM: Had my WTH appt with RE today. He said just what I thought he was going to say. I asked if additional testing was necessary for me and he said no as he doesnt think it has anything to do with anything else. He said my uterus is no cause for concern. It could be a hormonal imbalance causing these things not to implant which is where the FET comes into play. He went over all the cycles with me and said everything has been pefect (except the part where I dont take home a baby). He could sense that I was a little annoyed (he said I feel like there is something you want to say) and I HATE I was that way but I had to be that way in order not to cry in front of him again. I didnt want to cry and I didnt. DH wasnt there with me as I went right after work (I work in the same building). I did get caught off guard when he said he only wanted to transfer 1 embryo. Yep, just 1!! He told me its ultimately my choice as we could do 2, 3 or 4 which would probably result in a small crop of children and would be bad (and I would never do more than 2), but he strongly recommends only 1. He said my situation is a little different now. (Yay I am in the multiple failed IVF category now, sigh). He went over all the risk of multiples, which is increased in a patient with a unicornuate uterus. I dont know how I feel about this right now. I have to try to absorb what he said because I have been soooo focused on transferring 2 that I haven't stopped to think about just 1. I told him I would let him know soon (but how do I do that when I never get to talk to him on the phone?? I dont want to tell the nurse!!!). DH is on board with 1. I have had my heart set on twins and maybe thats the problem. He said there is a high chance that if 2 take and I start to miscarry 1 then both would be gone and he does not want to see this happen. I asked him what happens if I transfer all 4 and we dont have a baby?? He said he didnt like to think that because he believes that one of those 4 will be our take home baby but he started talking about what to do briefly and it was to much to take in. So he said he is being very optimistic right now and I should be to. I am trying to be and I am glad he is hopeful. He asked if I needed a break, and I dont. I would be more of a basket case if I had to wait! (And I may have to if miss AF doesnt cooporate)! :)


----------



## michelle01

Thanks for the info MrsC with the cyst! It is good to know and I certainly do not want it if/when I get pg. I hope that yours isn't causing you any more pain or issues.

DrS - I never even thought about that the fluid may be caused by the current cyst that is draining. The pain is still there and hopefully in the next day or so it goes away.

Never - I am glad you are giving it another try; that is great. We are all here for you.

Swepa - Yay on 11 eggs :)

BOMO - Good luck with your appt!

Ash - Definitely check out that other thread. I was on lupron on my first cycle and it took like 7 or 8 days before my AF started and it was more like a normal flow, if I can remember. I am glad you get to continue even if you do not get AF.

Mobaby - Hopefully you have a little time to decide how many you want to transfer; you should think about all the pros and cons and do what you and DH feels right. :hugs:


I talked to the nurse; she said to give it a few days, if the pain is worse or not better they can rescan me. She thinks it may be related to ovulation since I am mid-cycle. Let's hope it goes away by the weekend!


----------



## MrsC8776

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Angie... I'm meeting with my RE today to discuss donor egg options. I am feeling very similar!

Good luck today! Please let us know how it goes. 



MoBaby said:


> yay for 11 eggs swep!! :)
> 
> Never: Glad you are trying again. It will happen!!! Maybe they can switch protocols??
> 
> AFM: Had my WTH appt with RE today. He said just what I thought he was going to say. I asked if additional testing was necessary for me and he said no as he doesnt think it has anything to do with anything else. He said my uterus is no cause for concern. It could be a hormonal imbalance causing these things not to implant which is where the FET comes into play. He went over all the cycles with me and said everything has been pefect (except the part where I dont take home a baby). He could sense that I was a little annoyed (he said I feel like there is something you want to say) and I HATE I was that way but I had to be that way in order not to cry in front of him again. I didnt want to cry and I didnt. DH wasnt there with me as I went right after work (I work in the same building). I did get caught off guard when he said he only wanted to transfer 1 embryo. Yep, just 1!! He told me its ultimately my choice as we could do 2, 3 or 4 which would probably result in a small crop of children and would be bad (and I would never do more than 2), but he strongly recommends only 1. He said my situation is a little different now. (Yay I am in the multiple failed IVF category now, sigh). He went over all the risk of multiples, which is increased in a patient with a unicornuate uterus. I dont know how I feel about this right now. I have to try to absorb what he said because I have been soooo focused on transferring 2 that I haven't stopped to think about just 1. I told him I would let him know soon (but how do I do that when I never get to talk to him on the phone?? I dont want to tell the nurse!!!). DH is on board with 1. I have had my heart set on twins and maybe thats the problem. He said there is a high chance that if 2 take and I start to miscarry 1 then both would be gone and he does not want to see this happen. I asked him what happens if I transfer all 4 and we dont have a baby?? He said he didnt like to think that because he believes that one of those 4 will be our take home baby but he started talking about what to do briefly and it was to much to take in. So he said he is being very optimistic right now and I should be to. I am trying to be and I am glad he is hopeful. He asked if I needed a break, and I dont. I would be more of a basket case if I had to wait! (And I may have to if miss AF doesnt cooporate)! :)

Sounds like a lot to take in. :hugs: I'm glad that you went in there ready to tell him how you feel. They need to know how you are feeling and know you are fighting for this. Maybe it is the hormones that is causing the little ones not to implant. Even if it is it doesn't make it any easier. I really hope that this FET is going to be it for you and you can save the other 3 for siblings. I know you will get your take home baby very soon. I can't wait to see your bfp! Come on AF show up so things can get started!! 



michelle01 said:


> Thanks for the info MrsC with the cyst! It is good to know and I certainly do not want it if/when I get pg. I hope that yours isn't causing you any more pain or issues.
> 
> DrS - I never even thought about that the fluid may be caused by the current cyst that is draining. The pain is still there and hopefully in the next day or so it goes away.
> 
> Never - I am glad you are giving it another try; that is great. We are all here for you.
> 
> Swepa - Yay on 11 eggs :)
> 
> BOMO - Good luck with your appt!
> 
> Ash - Definitely check out that other thread. I was on lupron on my first cycle and it took like 7 or 8 days before my AF started and it was more like a normal flow, if I can remember. I am glad you get to continue even if you do not get AF.
> 
> Mobaby - Hopefully you have a little time to decide how many you want to transfer; you should think about all the pros and cons and do what you and DH feels right. :hugs:
> 
> 
> I talked to the nurse; she said to give it a few days, if the pain is worse or not better they can rescan me. She thinks it may be related to ovulation since I am mid-cycle. Let's hope it goes away by the weekend!

No more pain for me but it did last a while. I could feel it up until a few weeks ago. Hopefully yours goes away within the next few days. I could see how it would be related to ovulation. FX!


----------



## Swepakepa3

Michelle: Best of luck to you!!

Never: i'm so happy your not throwing in the towel yet. I totally understand i might be in the same boat if this cycle doesn't take

MoBaby: go with your heart! try to stay positive (I know easier said then done) best of luck!


----------



## wantbabysoon

So today was the most horrific experience of my life...
I was at work getting ready to leave for lunch with my colleagues... I get up and felt something coming out from down there and rushed to the restroom... And to my horror... it was a gush of blood that had soaked my underwear and pants within the walk from my desk to the bathroom.... Needless to say I panicked... I just picked up my car keys and just started to drive home.. I called my doctor for an emergency ultrasound.. My husband rushed home as well.... We had the ultrasound some time ago and the baby is doing fine but the doctor thinks that the other sac which stopped developing couple weeks back is starting to shed... I still have bleeding but it is nothing like what it was this afternoon...
I am still nervous since for about an hour I had thought it was all over... Thank God the bean is doing ok!! But until this bleeding stops I am going to continue worrying.
I will do personals later.... Just going to put my feet up and rest for a while.


----------



## MrsC8776

wantbabysoon said:


> So today was the most horrific experience of my life...
> I was at work getting ready to leave for lunch with my colleagues... I get up and felt something coming out from down there and rushed to the restroom... And to my horror... it was a gush of blood that had soaked my underwear and pants within the walk from my desk to the bathroom.... Needless to say I panicked... I just picked up my car keys and just started to drive home.. I called my doctor for an emergency ultrasound.. My husband rushed home as well.... We had the ultrasound some time ago and the baby is doing fine but the doctor thinks that the other sac which stopped developing couple weeks back is starting to shed... I still have bleeding but it is nothing like what it was this afternoon...
> I am still nervous since for about an hour I had thought it was all over... Thank God the bean is doing ok!! But until this bleeding stops I am going to continue worrying.
> I will do personals later.... Just going to put my feet up and rest for a while.


So sorry you had that scare. I hope everything continues to be ok. Thinking of you. Just keep your feet up and get some rest. :hugs:


----------



## Swepakepa3

Want: so sorry to hear about your scare, I'm glad that the little bean is ok.... Take it easy and keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## drsquid

want- *hugs * how scary. glad to hear your bean is doing ok in there,


----------



## Jenn76

Michelle: Sorry to hear about your pain from the cyst, my cousin went through that too. Her doctor left it as is and told her it wouldn't interfere with her getting pregnant. I have dermoids ones in my two ovaries, they aren't painful though. I was able to complete IVF with them. I hope they don't delay your cycle. 

Prayin: I'm glad you are still fighting, and I pray that you get your BFP soon. Are you doing another cycle?

Swepakepa: :happydance: 11 is fantastic! Congrats! Are you doing a 3 day or 5 day transfer?

Two: Sorry to hear you weren't feeling well during your scan I know how that feels you want to be excited but you feel like crap. I had a reaaaalllly bad headache at my last one and I could barely focus. This should pass soon. This will be your forever baby! 

Angie: :happydance: I am so glad you are trying again! I was really sad when you said you were done. Everything is crossed for you.

Mobaby: Go for two, if you are ok with twins. My RE really tried to push for one too, but my thought was if I did that and it didn't work I would totally regret it. Not to mention the cost of the failed cycle. FX that AF cooperates. Good luck!

MrsC: You are the glue that holds this thread together, we all appreciate all the work you do here to keep the front page up-to-date. 

Ash: When you posted your update yesterday you didn't give people time to respond it was only an hour later that you said you were leaving. Many of us didn't even see your post since we were at work. I would have replied to say that I hope AF arrives soon. You don't post in here everyday like many of us do and when you do you don't comment on all of us. You never commented once to me when I was stimming and got my BFP. I have commented on many of your posts, and you've never thanked me for my comments. 

This is a busy thread and nobody should take to heart lack of responses to posts, we've all missed things. It is hard to do personals for everyone. I know that this process is hard and we all go through hormonal changes with this. I read through several posts in here and I don't agree that you haven't been supported. Many of us have commented on your posts. I'm sorry you feel this way I know that nobody in hear meant to make you feel unsupported. This is by far the best form in here, I've been in many others reading and I never see as many personals and support as this one has.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Jenn - I wasn't here when you were stiming ... when I joined you had just gotten your bfp but okay. 

Want - so sorry you had that scare :hugs:


----------



## Jenn76

wantbabysoon said:


> So today was the most horrific experience of my life...
> I was at work getting ready to leave for lunch with my colleagues... I get up and felt something coming out from down there and rushed to the restroom... And to my horror... it was a gush of blood that had soaked my underwear and pants within the walk from my desk to the bathroom.... Needless to say I panicked... I just picked up my car keys and just started to drive home.. I called my doctor for an emergency ultrasound.. My husband rushed home as well.... We had the ultrasound some time ago and the baby is doing fine but the doctor thinks that the other sac which stopped developing couple weeks back is starting to shed... I still have bleeding but it is nothing like what it was this afternoon...
> I am still nervous since for about an hour I had thought it was all over... Thank God the bean is doing ok!! But until this bleeding stops I am going to continue worrying.
> I will do personals later.... Just going to put my feet up and rest for a while.

:hugs: Sorry honey, that must have been horrible to go through. I'm glad everything is fine. Rest and relax let your DH pamper you.


----------



## Jenn76

ashknowsbest said:


> Jenn - I wasn't here when you were stiming ... when I joined you had just gotten your bfp but okay.
> 
> Want - so sorry you had that scare :hugs:

Actually you were, when I was posting about my stimming you had just found out your insurance wasn't going to approve your IVF without more IUI's. We were supposed to cycle at the same time. If you look back I commented to you on your insurance issues. I honestly didn't care then and I don't now, I'm just saying if you are going to call us out and say we aren't supporting you I think you should look at the support you have provided us.


----------



## ashknowsbest

I just looked back and I didn't join the thread until around August 20ish something and you found out you were pregnant before that right? You're 14 weeks? I'm not going to argue with you, if you look at the past 2 weeks, there wasn't as much support as there was when I first joined. Period. That's my opinion and I'm entitled to feel how I wish.


----------



## MrsC8776

Jenn~ Thank you so much! :hugs:

ash~ You joined back in June... June 18th to be exact.


----------



## Jenn76

Jenn76 said:


> Hi Ladies, TGIF!!!!
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone.
> 
> *MrsC:* Congrats on getting your official :bfp: great beta too! can't wait to hear what you get on Monday.
> 
> *Haj:* I saw that chalkboard on pintrest it is so cute. I checked out her blog she made that herself. Are you going to do that?
> 
> *Chellesama:* How are you feeling? Do you have any children of your own? I see this is your second surrogacy. I think it's great that you are doing this for these guys that can't do this on their own. It must be hard, that's a lot to go through.
> 
> *Angie:* How did your class today go? Not so bad is it.
> 
> *Blue:* How are you feeling?
> 
> Welcome *Ksluice* :hi: Good Luck!
> 
> *Swepakepa:* Good Luck tomorrow with your appointment, FX for good news.
> 
> *Southaspen:* Congrats on being PUPO :twingirls: I am still amazed in the testing that you can do. That is so interesting and I am excited for you to get your BFP! Rest up, hope you feel better.
> 
> *Oneof:* :yipee: on getting started again. I believe this cycle will give you your BFP!! I think your doctor sounds like he knows what he is doing.
> 
> *Ash:* So sorry to hear about your insurance issues. When I was debating my options my RE said I could do 6 IUI's and have the same likelihood of BFP as 1 IVF. So if that's the same for you odds are you will get your BFP this time or next. You should stick with this group it's about TTC not just IVF we will all support you through this too.
> 
> *Wantababy:* Good luck on Tuesday, I just had mine last week. It was very informative. They also gave us a video explaining everything which I watched before doing my first injection.
> 
> *Michelle:* One month will fly by and you'll be PUPO soon after. :happydance:
> 
> *Babyonmyown:* Good luck on Sunday hopefully you will get to trigger that night.
> 
> *Tella:* Great to hear your results are improving, I hope August brings you great news.
> 
> *TTCwithPCOS: *Good luck on Monday I hope you get a ER date, I can imagine it is uncomfortable having so many follicles that are growing. My nurse indicated that our ovaries can go from the size of walnuts to baseballs through IVF. Crazy :wacko:
> 
> *Kelly:* I bet the line is lingering because you are pregnant. When is your test with your clinic? I know you said they don't do betas, that's too bad. So do you hope to move back home one day?
> 
> *AFM:* So I did my first injection last night. It was harder then I expected. My protocol is 2 vials of Bravelle and 2 vials of Menopur all mixed together. The first part was easy, drawing up 1ml of solution and mixing it with the first vial of Bravelle. Where I found it to get hard was drawing it up and continuing to mix it with the other three vials. Little bits of liquid kept escaping each time :dohh: and by the end I had only about 3/4 of what I started with. I found it so stressful because I kept thinking it won't work if I don't capture all of it. Argh! :growlmad: I'm determined to do a better job of it tonight. Any of you not so novice ladies have any tips? :help:
> 
> Other then that it didn't hurt at all, weird since it did in my injection class.




ashknowsbest said:


> I just looked back and I didn't join the thread until around August 20ish something and you found out you were pregnant before that right? You're 14 weeks? I'm not going to argue with you, if you look at the past 2 weeks, there wasn't as much support as there was when I first joined. Period. That's my opinion and I'm entitled to feel how I wish.

Here's the post I mentioned, page 376. I'm not trying to be a bitch here. I really didn't care. In earlier posts we talked about being cycle buddies. Your cycle got derailed and I completely understand that you were distracted.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yes when my cycle got derailed I didn't come back to the thread until August and at that point your bfp had passed and I'm sure I've congratulated all of women who succeeded in becoming pregnant. Wow this is just getting ridiculous. Drop it. It's over.

Talk about a lot of people ganging up on one person ... very sad.


----------



## MrsC8776

ash you can't get mad at people for expressing their feelings when you were allowed to do it. It's only fair. Yes theres a lot of feeling going around the last couple of days but that should be expected when something hurtful is said. :shrug:

Edit... it's not people ganging up on you. You said something and everyone else is going to chime in. If someone said something hurtful or bothersome to you, you would reply to it correct?


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm not mad that people are expressing their opinions. I'm mad that you guys are like picking on specific dates. I wasn't talking about the entire time I was on the thread, I was talking about in the last 2-3 weeks. Lets get it straight because I will not comment about this bullshit anymore. 

I said my peace this morning, I said there were no hard feelings and it keeps going and going and going. I'm done with this topic of conversation.


----------



## MoBaby

Want: how scary!! I'm glad baby is fine! Sorry you had a scare!

Ash: I hate you feel the way you do about the support.. Sometimes ppl who are not pg yet do get lost on here but dont take it personal!!! There are over 900 pages of info and usually by the time I post/come to catch up there are like 5++ pages of posts. I usually have difficulty catching up on them all. I sometimes feel like im being left out also but I stay b/c everyone on here is great. I really wish we could stop posting argumentive posts (not just you) b/c it derails this thread and adds a negative vibe :( not mrsc intention at all!! I think ppl were just pointing out they did support you . Apologies were given. I hope we all can just move along. No one would ever want to do anything hurtful to anyone on this thread. We all want to see everyone get their bfps :)

Jenn76: the dr has been fine with transferring two all along. But right before last cycle he found my abnormal uterus. I thought at that time he would say let's do one b/c for a person with an unicornuate uterus carrying 2 is equivalent to carrying 3-4. He does think it is risky and I would need a cerclage and other high risk things. So he feels since we were lucky to get frozen this time and never before that going one at a time is best. I totally get where he is coming from. I trust him like no other. I really have to think about it. I'd rather have 1 healthy baby than 2 babies born at 28-30 weeks. Idk.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mobaby - exactly, we need to stop with the nonsense. I said how I was feeling people posted about it yesterday I posted an apology and a very nice explanation that was supposed to be final but no, people have to pick on specific things. So I'm done talking about it, I'm not being rude, but any other posts about this topic and I will not be responding.


----------



## TwoRdue

:hugs:Want - I am so so sorry you are going through this and its great that you have you OH to lean on as you will need it, I hope that you are feeling better and its only fair that you are worried.

Jenn - Thank you:hugs:

Wow this place is full of life at the moment, its like a episode of Corronation Street lol
For time to time a post of mine has been lost in the mist but that dont worry me as I feel there is so much to try and keep up with here and all in all I feel everyone does a great job with the support to others ash sorry to say but I know I have not really said much to you (I dont understand the thing your on) but I have seen a lot of support and convo with you from other ladies here and trying to understand... I feel there support is shared around for all!!! I do hope that you find the support that you are looking for :hugs:


----------



## Jenn76

MoBaby said:


> Want: how scary!! I'm glad baby is fine! Sorry you had a scare!
> 
> Ash: I hate you feel the way you do about the support.. Sometimes ppl who are not pg yet do get lost on here but dont take it personal!!! There are over 900 pages of info and usually by the time I post/come to catch up there are like 5++ pages of posts. I usually have difficulty catching up on them all. I sometimes feel like im being left out also but I stay b/c everyone on here is great. I really wish we could stop posting argumentive posts (not just you) b/c it derails this thread and adds a negative vibe :( not mrsc intention at all!! I think ppl were just pointing out they did support you . Apologies were given. I hope we all can just move along. No one would ever want to do anything hurtful to anyone on this thread. We all want to see everyone get their bfps :)
> 
> Jenn76: the dr has been fine with transferring two all along. But right before last cycle he found my abnormal uterus. I thought at that time he would say let's do one b/c for a person with an unicornuate uterus carrying 2 is equivalent to carrying 3-4. He does think it is risky and I would need a cerclage and other high risk things. So he feels since we were lucky to get frozen this time and never before that going one at a time is best. I totally get where he is coming from. I trust him like no other. I really have to think about it. I'd rather have 1 healthy baby than 2 babies born at 28-30 weeks. Idk.

Sorry mo I didn't understand his reason, but now it makes sense. Tough decision I wish you the best in getting your BFP.


----------



## Swepakepa3

Jenn76 said:


> Michelle: Sorry to hear about your pain from the cyst, my cousin went through that too. Her doctor left it as is and told her it wouldn't interfere with her getting pregnant. I have dermoids ones in my two ovaries, they aren't painful though. I was able to complete IVF with them. I hope they don't delay your cycle.
> 
> Prayin: I'm glad you are still fighting, and I pray that you get your BFP soon. Are you doing another cycle?
> 
> Swepakepa: :happydance: 11 is fantastic! Congrats! Are you doing a 3 day or 5 day transfer?
> 
> Two: Sorry to hear you weren't feeling well during your scan I know how that feels you want to be excited but you feel like crap. I had a reaaaalllly bad headache at my last one and I could barely focus. This should pass soon. This will be your forever baby!
> 
> Angie: :happydance: I am so glad you are trying again! I was really sad when you said you were done. Everything is crossed for you.
> 
> Mobaby: Go for two, if you are ok with twins. My RE really tried to push for one too, but my thought was if I did that and it didn't work I would totally regret it. Not to mention the cost of the failed cycle. FX that AF cooperates. Good luck!
> 
> MrsC: You are the glue that holds this thread together, we all appreciate all the work you do here to keep the front page up-to-date.
> 
> Ash: When you posted your update yesterday you didn't give people time to respond it was only an hour later that you said you were leaving. Many of us didn't even see your post since we were at work. I would have replied to say that I hope AF arrives soon. You don't post in here everyday like many of us do and when you do you don't comment on all of us. You never commented once to me when I was stimming and got my BFP. I have commented on many of your posts, and you've never thanked me for my comments.
> 
> This is a busy thread and nobody should take to heart lack of responses to posts, we've all missed things. It is hard to do personals for everyone. I know that this process is hard and we all go through hormonal changes with this. I read through several posts in here and I don't agree that you haven't been supported. Many of us have commented on your posts. I'm sorry you feel this way I know that nobody in hear meant to make you feel unsupported. This is by far the best form in here, I've been in many others reading and I never see as many personals and support as this one has.

I don't know they said something to my DH about possible transfer on Sunday, but should know more tomorrow


----------



## azlissie

Swepa, congrats on 11 eggs! Fx'd for a great fert report

Mo, I'm really hoping you get your take home baby with this FET. I asked my RE the same thing about maybe there's a problem with my uterus and he said he didn't think that was the problem. It's so frustrating to be "unexplained"!

Angie, that is so exciting that you'll be trying again! I know it's scary to think about how something will be paid for or if it will work, but I think you would regret not trying. My great grandma used to say we don't regret the things we do, we regret the things we didn't do.

Jenn, how are things with your twinkies? Did I see something that you won't find out genders until the end of November? That seems so far away - I hope the times goes by quickly!

Michelle, I don't know much about cysts but I know there are different kinds (dermoid, chocolate, etc) so maybe you have a certain kind that's causing more pain? It sounds horrible - I hope you feel better soon.

Getting, thanks for the baby dust! I need it  I hope you're doing well.

Bomo, how did your follow up go?

Stinas, best of luck with your FET! I'm sending strong baby vibes to your frosty.

To everyone else, hope you're doing well!


----------



## Lindsay18

Holy crap there has been a lot going on the past couple days. I have had parent teacher conferences but have read every single post. I chose to stay quiet about the "discussion" because I was afraid what might come out. I'm choosing to keep it that way too because I'm a little offended personally, Ash. 
That's all I'll say:)

ANYWAY- it would be virtually impossible to do personals after all I've read and caught up on but I am here supporting everyone and want to give hugs to all of you!!! Xoxo


----------



## wantbabysoon

Swepa, yay on 11 eggs! good luck for a great fert report! Keep us posted.

Mo, Good luck with your FET. 

AFM, I am just trying to take it easy but it's so hard not to worry! Does anyone know regarding losing one twin and how long the bleeding lasts?


----------



## TwoRdue

Want - Sorry I cant help you with that but wanted to give you a :hugs:


----------



## azlissie

Want, I have no experience with your situation but I just wanted to tell you I'm so sorry you're having to go through this. I can't imagine how upset you must have been. I hope you can take it easy and things will calm down soon.


----------



## Jenn76

Swepakepa: FX for a good report tomorrow, I can't wait to hear.

Azlissie: yeah November 27, long time but oh well. How are you doing? 

Want: I'm not sure, but I hope it ends fast for you. :hugs:

Everyone: Sorry for adding to the drama in here, I'm not going to post anymore about it. It really wasn't my intention.


----------



## MrsC8776

wantbabysoon said:


> Swepa, yay on 11 eggs! good luck for a great fert report! Keep us posted.
> 
> Mo, Good luck with your FET.
> 
> AFM, I am just trying to take it easy but it's so hard not to worry! Does anyone know regarding losing one twin and how long the bleeding lasts?

I don't have an answer but I hope it doesn't last long. I think sometimes there is no bleeding then other times there is. I would assume it wouldn't be long because the body would hold on to most of the bleeding. Maybe that is wrong though. When will you be going back to the RE or OB? :hugs: Sorry again that you have to go through this.


----------



## almosthere

oh goodness-lindsay I am doing portfolio write ups for parent conferences next week so I am slammed with work at home-us teachers are busy bees!!! lol

and OMGSH WANT I read the most recent threads and I was dreading what I was about to read-I am SO glad your little bean is okay, and sorry for this horrid experience-I hope it ends soon-but so glad you and beanie are healthy and well!!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

MrsC8776 said:


> wantbabysoon said:
> 
> 
> Swepa, yay on 11 eggs! good luck for a great fert report! Keep us posted.
> 
> Mo, Good luck with your FET.
> 
> AFM, I am just trying to take it easy but it's so hard not to worry! Does anyone know regarding losing one twin and how long the bleeding lasts?
> 
> I don't have an answer but I hope it doesn't last long. I think sometimes there is no bleeding then other times there is. I would assume it wouldn't be long because the body would hold on to most of the bleeding. Maybe that is wrong though. When will you be going back to the RE or OB? :hugs: Sorry again that you have to go through this.Click to expand...

I have my first trimester screening next Wednesday but if the bleeding continues through Monday I might call again. She did tell me that the bleeding will most likely go on for a week but it should reduce which is what I am going to look for.


----------



## Lulu 07

Stinas ~ Yaaaay.. You'll be PUPO in less than a week!!! can't wait to hear about your BFP!! Oh, and thanks for that cute threat haha. I know I won't be going anywhere.

Pink ~ I hope you got a better sleep last night! I will also be getting less sleep once I'm no longer able to sleep on my tummy.

Bubu ~ I'm glad you have a plan in place and I hope this FET is the one that gives you your precious baby. Make sure you eat pineapple core and walnuts around transfer time, I feel like that's what made the difference for me. I could be wrong but it doesn't hurt to try. looking forward to your BFP!

Michelle ~ I always had pain around ovulation time and there's times when it would be hard for me to walk because of the pain. the pain would also be in my ovary and in my back but worse in my ovary. For me it was the follicle about to burst and once I ovulated I would feel much better but just a little sore. Hopefully that's all it is for you as well and that cyst is just your follie about to pop out. I hope you feel better!

Prayin ~ How are you doing? When will you be doing you FET?

Swepa ~ 11 follies is great!! Can't wait for the fertilization report.. FX it's a great one!!

Never ~ I'm so happy that you've decided to give it one more try! We are all here for you! FX for you and good luck!

drs ~ How's the nursery coming along?

BOMO ~ I'm sorry you're feeling down but I hope tomorrow's appointment goes really well for you. 

Mobaby ~ FET's have a great success rate and hopefully it's what works for your body since hormones are not as crazy then. Have you done acupuncture? It's great for balancing hormones. I have friend who tried for 3 years and couldn't get pregnant and 3 weeks after she started acupuncture she got her BFP and her infertility was only due to hormonal factors. Whatever you end up doing, I hope it gives you your forever baby. I have a good feeling for you for this FET.

want ~ I'm so sorry you had to go through that fear. I would've been super scared as well. I'm glad your little bean is doing well and I hope your bleeding stops really soon so you could have some peace of mind.

Jenn ~ I hope all is well with you! Have you considered doing a private scan sooner to find out the genders? That is definitely what I'll be doing haha.

az ~ How are you doing? I hope all is well!

Lindsay ~ I hope your parent teacher conferences went well. I hope you and your little bean are doing well.

MrsC ~ How's the girl shopping going?? I love shopping for girls!

Almost ~ Good luck with your preparations for the parent teacher conference. It must be hard doing all that work and having to go through all the pregnancy symptoms as well. 

Ash ~ I also read all the posts and I'm sorry because I can't get myself to give you any support right now because reading what you had written on the other thread really offended me as I am one of the ladies on this thread. I'm not trying to add to the drama but since I've replied to everyone I didn't want you to think, oh here they are doing it again replying to everyone except me. Sorry but this is just how you've made me feel with the other posts.

I'm so sorry if I forgot anyone ladies!

As for me, scan was great and both my little beans were doing well. One with a HB of 127 and the other one with a HB of 118. RE says he wants both heartbeats above 100 so he said that was good.


----------



## azlissie

So glad you had a great scan lulu! Did you get any scan pics?

AFM, nothing really to report. I'm so sure this IUI didn't work that I'm already thinking about what to do next. My RE is pretty firm about doing the IUI 24 hrs post trigger but I'm pretty sure I didn't ov until 41 hrs post trigger so I want to push for a 36 hr gap next time. It sucks because the donor sperm is about $850 per vial & I'm pretty sure I'm going to have to try at least one more time.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Lulu 07 said:


> Stinas ~ Yaaaay.. You'll be PUPO in less than a week!!! can't wait to hear about your BFP!! Oh, and thanks for that cute threat haha. I know I won't be going anywhere.
> 
> Pink ~ I hope you got a better sleep last night! I will also be getting less sleep once I'm no longer able to sleep on my tummy.
> 
> Bubu ~ I'm glad you have a plan in place and I hope this FET is the one that gives you your precious baby. Make sure you eat pineapple core and walnuts around transfer time, I feel like that's what made the difference for me. I could be wrong but it doesn't hurt to try. looking forward to your BFP!
> 
> Michelle ~ I always had pain around ovulation time and there's times when it would be hard for me to walk because of the pain. the pain would also be in my ovary and in my back but worse in my ovary. For me it was the follicle about to burst and once I ovulated I would feel much better but just a little sore. Hopefully that's all it is for you as well and that cyst is just your follie about to pop out. I hope you feel better!
> 
> Prayin ~ How are you doing? When will you be doing you FET?
> 
> Swepa ~ 11 follies is great!! Can't wait for the fertilization report.. FX it's a great one!!
> 
> Never ~ I'm so happy that you've decided to give it one more try! We are all here for you! FX for you and good luck!
> 
> drs ~ How's the nursery coming along?
> 
> BOMO ~ I'm sorry you're feeling down but I hope tomorrow's appointment goes really well for you.
> 
> Mobaby ~ FET's have a great success rate and hopefully it's what works for your body since hormones are not as crazy then. Have you done acupuncture? It's great for balancing hormones. I have friend who tried for 3 years and couldn't get pregnant and 3 weeks after she started acupuncture she got her BFP and her infertility was only due to hormonal factors. Whatever you end up doing, I hope it gives you your forever baby. I have a good feeling for you for this FET.
> 
> want ~ I'm so sorry you had to go through that fear. I would've been super scared as well. I'm glad your little bean is doing well and I hope your bleeding stops really soon so you could have some peace of mind.
> 
> Jenn ~ I hope all is well with you! Have you considered doing a private scan sooner to find out the genders? That is definitely what I'll be doing haha.
> 
> az ~ How are you doing? I hope all is well!
> 
> Lindsay ~ I hope your parent teacher conferences went well. I hope you and your little bean are doing well.
> 
> MrsC ~ How's the girl shopping going?? I love shopping for girls!
> 
> Almost ~ Good luck with your preparations for the parent teacher conference. It must be hard doing all that work and having to go through all the pregnancy symptoms as well.
> 
> Ash ~ I also read all the posts and I'm sorry because I can't get myself to give you any support right now because reading what you had written on the other thread really offended me as I am one of the ladies on this thread. I'm not trying to add to the drama but since I've replied to everyone I didn't want you to think, oh here they are doing it again replying to everyone except me. Sorry but this is just how you've made me feel with the other posts.
> 
> I'm so sorry if I forgot anyone ladies!
> 
> As for me, scan was great and both my little beans were doing well. One with a HB of 127 and the other one with a HB of 118. RE says he wants both heartbeats above 100 so he said that was good.


Hi Lulu.....The doc told me today that she wants me to do a saline sonogram (again..lol) and she would like to check out my uterus (scrape) to make sure all is well....She said by Dec 1st I should be good......they took blood today so Im praying its at zero so I can begin to do all now and not have to wait until Dec :happydance:.....she said she wished she could tell me exactly why I had miscarried but she said had no answer because that Sunday the baby was fine....they cant even say for sure if it was the progesterone shots...(I ended up with an allergic reaction to the oil base of the injection...it was sesame oil) so know they are going to change that to olive oil and I may have to give myself the shots 2x a day....it will be worth it in the end.....:hugs: 

Are you going to post a pic of your babies....I would love to see them :hugs:Im glad your scan came out great....I cant wait to hear my babys heartbeat one day :winkwink:


----------



## TwoRdue

Haha lulu you just made me thread hunt lol, just trying to be noisy I think hehe.

Yay for you scan so happy both are doing well!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

wantbabysoon said:


> So today was the most horrific experience of my life...
> I was at work getting ready to leave for lunch with my colleagues... I get up and felt something coming out from down there and rushed to the restroom... And to my horror... it was a gush of blood that had soaked my underwear and pants within the walk from my desk to the bathroom.... Needless to say I panicked... I just picked up my car keys and just started to drive home.. I called my doctor for an emergency ultrasound.. My husband rushed home as well.... We had the ultrasound some time ago and the baby is doing fine but the doctor thinks that the other sac which stopped developing couple weeks back is starting to shed... I still have bleeding but it is nothing like what it was this afternoon...
> I am still nervous since for about an hour I had thought it was all over... Thank God the bean is doing ok!! But until this bleeding stops I am going to continue worrying.
> I will do personals later.... Just going to put my feet up and rest for a while.

Im so sorry sweatheart....:hugs:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Jenn76 said:


> Michelle: Sorry to hear about your pain from the cyst, my cousin went through that too. Her doctor left it as is and told her it wouldn't interfere with her getting pregnant. I have dermoids ones in my two ovaries, they aren't painful though. I was able to complete IVF with them. I hope they don't delay your cycle.
> 
> Prayin: I'm glad you are still fighting, and I pray that you get your BFP soon. Are you doing another cycle?
> 
> Swepakepa: :happydance: 11 is fantastic! Congrats! Are you doing a 3 day or 5 day transfer?
> 
> Two: Sorry to hear you weren't feeling well during your scan I know how that feels you want to be excited but you feel like crap. I had a reaaaalllly bad headache at my last one and I could barely focus. This should pass soon. This will be your forever baby!
> 
> Angie: :happydance: I am so glad you are trying again! I was really sad when you said you were done. Everything is crossed for you.
> 
> Mobaby: Go for two, if you are ok with twins. My RE really tried to push for one too, but my thought was if I did that and it didn't work I would totally regret it. Not to mention the cost of the failed cycle. FX that AF cooperates. Good luck!
> 
> MrsC: You are the glue that holds this thread together, we all appreciate all the work you do here to keep the front page up-to-date.
> 
> Ash: When you posted your update yesterday you didn't give people time to respond it was only an hour later that you said you were leaving. Many of us didn't even see your post since we were at work. I would have replied to say that I hope AF arrives soon. You don't post in here everyday like many of us do and when you do you don't comment on all of us. You never commented once to me when I was stimming and got my BFP. I have commented on many of your posts, and you've never thanked me for my comments.
> 
> This is a busy thread and nobody should take to heart lack of responses to posts, we've all missed things. It is hard to do personals for everyone. I know that this process is hard and we all go through hormonal changes with this. I read through several posts in here and I don't agree that you haven't been supported. Many of us have commented on your posts. I'm sorry you feel this way I know that nobody in hear meant to make you feel unsupported. This is by far the best form in here, I've been in many others reading and I never see as many personals and support as this one has.



I should start sometime next month....have to take double PIO shots....(wahhhhh...lol) but it will be all worth it in the end....I have three frozen embryos that Im dying to meet 
:winkwink: how are you feeling?


----------



## Lulu 07

az ~ hopefully this is it and you won't need another try but if you do, are you able to split the vial and do back to back IUI's?

Prayin ~ Hopefully you your levels are where they're at and you won't need to wait until december. I'm glad your doc is doing these additional tests to make sure all is ok.

Two ~ :haha: Didn't mean to make anyone go thread hunting but I had to get it off my chest. 

I will post my pics later tonight because we're going out right now and hubby is waiting outside calling me as I write this. :haha:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

never2late70 said:


> Hello Lovely's. Just jumping in real quick to say:
> 
> BOMO: I am so sorry that you're feeling down. :hugs: Do something special for yourself. My guilty pleasure are mani-pedi's :thumbup:
> 
> SWepka: 11 eggs is amazing. I would have put back all 3 of mine.
> 
> Parayinforbabies: I totally missed your loss :nope: I am so so sorry
> 
> Michelle: Sounds horrible what you're going through. Atleast they caught it early enough. Stay strong.
> 
> DrS: Youre posts ALWAYS make me smile in one way or another :winkwink:
> 
> Tworude: Congrats on your sticky bean. Great news! :happydance:
> 
> MrsC: I think you're doing an amazing job and I appreciate you. :hugs:
> 
> Ash: I can totally relate to what you were feeling yesterday. None the less we got to have faith and these ladies give me that. We all have bad days. Please don't leave! :hugs:
> 
> Everyone else: Happy Thursday! lol
> 
> Having said all of that, My husband and I have decided to give it one more go. Yep you heard right. We have an appointment with our RE/FS tomorrow to even discuss donor egg options. I am thrilled. Worried. Concerned about finances. You name it! :wacko:
> We both were trying to pretend like we were fine without another try..lol
> 
> So here we go again! I really need you all I am scared to death!
> 
> Prayers and Blessings to everyone,
> ~Angie


Its ok :hugs: Im hanging in there.....excited for the next steps:winkwink: I am so excited for you!!!! This is awesome news!!! I will be praying for you .....xoxoxo and its ok to be scared.....I was scared today too, but we are going to do great this time around!!!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Swepakepa3 said:


> 11 eggs retrieved this morning, possible transfer Sunday..., RE suggested putting back 3 embryo's..,, we shall see what happens

11eggs is a great number!!!!! So excited for you!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

Swepakepa3 - Yayy!! 11 eggs whoo hooo!!!!! FX this cycle!

Michelle - I hope the cyst does not interfere with your cycle!

Angie - Yayyyyyy for giving it another go!! Super excited for you!

GettingBroody - Thanks for remembering lol I am sooooooo dreading the PIO! :cry:

Mo - I can see how frustrating that can be. I hope you figure it out soon! :hugs:

wantbabysoon - OMG :hugs::hugs: I would have freaked out as well!! Thank goodness the little bean is good! Like the doc said, it probably is the other sac. I hope the bleeding stops soon! :flower:

Lulu - Glad your beans are doing well!

azlissie - You never know until AF comes! Im not sure how IUI's work, but cant they shoot you up with sperm twice?(never done one so sorry if thats a stupid question lol)


Hope I got everyone! 
As for me............the dreaded PIO is tom! :cry: Here we go again!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Honestly, we've all felt how I'm feeling right now at some point and the fact that you can't see at alllll where I'm coming from is disgusting. Good luck in all of your endeavors.


----------



## MrsC8776

wantbabysoon said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantbabysoon said:
> 
> 
> Swepa, yay on 11 eggs! good luck for a great fert report! Keep us posted.
> 
> Mo, Good luck with your FET.
> 
> AFM, I am just trying to take it easy but it's so hard not to worry! Does anyone know regarding losing one twin and how long the bleeding lasts?
> 
> I don't have an answer but I hope it doesn't last long. I think sometimes there is no bleeding then other times there is. I would assume it wouldn't be long because the body would hold on to most of the bleeding. Maybe that is wrong though. When will you be going back to the RE or OB? :hugs: Sorry again that you have to go through this.Click to expand...
> 
> I have my first trimester screening next Wednesday but if the bleeding continues through Monday I might call again. She did tell me that the bleeding will most likely go on for a week but it should reduce which is what I am going to look for.Click to expand...

Fx it won't last until Monday. :hugs:



Lulu 07 said:


> Stinas ~ Yaaaay.. You'll be PUPO in less than a week!!! can't wait to hear about your BFP!! Oh, and thanks for that cute threat haha. I know I won't be going anywhere.
> 
> Pink ~ I hope you got a better sleep last night! I will also be getting less sleep once I'm no longer able to sleep on my tummy.
> 
> Bubu ~ I'm glad you have a plan in place and I hope this FET is the one that gives you your precious baby. Make sure you eat pineapple core and walnuts around transfer time, I feel like that's what made the difference for me. I could be wrong but it doesn't hurt to try. looking forward to your BFP!
> 
> Michelle ~ I always had pain around ovulation time and there's times when it would be hard for me to walk because of the pain. the pain would also be in my ovary and in my back but worse in my ovary. For me it was the follicle about to burst and once I ovulated I would feel much better but just a little sore. Hopefully that's all it is for you as well and that cyst is just your follie about to pop out. I hope you feel better!
> 
> Prayin ~ How are you doing? When will you be doing you FET?
> 
> Swepa ~ 11 follies is great!! Can't wait for the fertilization report.. FX it's a great one!!
> 
> Never ~ I'm so happy that you've decided to give it one more try! We are all here for you! FX for you and good luck!
> 
> drs ~ How's the nursery coming along?
> 
> BOMO ~ I'm sorry you're feeling down but I hope tomorrow's appointment goes really well for you.
> 
> Mobaby ~ FET's have a great success rate and hopefully it's what works for your body since hormones are not as crazy then. Have you done acupuncture? It's great for balancing hormones. I have friend who tried for 3 years and couldn't get pregnant and 3 weeks after she started acupuncture she got her BFP and her infertility was only due to hormonal factors. Whatever you end up doing, I hope it gives you your forever baby. I have a good feeling for you for this FET.
> 
> want ~ I'm so sorry you had to go through that fear. I would've been super scared as well. I'm glad your little bean is doing well and I hope your bleeding stops really soon so you could have some peace of mind.
> 
> Jenn ~ I hope all is well with you! Have you considered doing a private scan sooner to find out the genders? That is definitely what I'll be doing haha.
> 
> az ~ How are you doing? I hope all is well!
> 
> Lindsay ~ I hope your parent teacher conferences went well. I hope you and your little bean are doing well.
> 
> MrsC ~ How's the girl shopping going?? I love shopping for girls!
> 
> Almost ~ Good luck with your preparations for the parent teacher conference. It must be hard doing all that work and having to go through all the pregnancy symptoms as well.
> 
> Ash ~ I also read all the posts and I'm sorry because I can't get myself to give you any support right now because reading what you had written on the other thread really offended me as I am one of the ladies on this thread. I'm not trying to add to the drama but since I've replied to everyone I didn't want you to think, oh here they are doing it again replying to everyone except me. Sorry but this is just how you've made me feel with the other posts.
> 
> I'm so sorry if I forgot anyone ladies!
> 
> As for me, scan was great and both my little beans were doing well. One with a HB of 127 and the other one with a HB of 118. RE says he wants both heartbeats above 100 so he said that was good.

It is going great! We got the bedding all picked out and have decided on what the room will look like. I can't wait until it is all together! Thank you for asking.

I'm so glad your little beans are doing good and have a great heartbeat! How long until you get to see them again? Hopefully before your 12 week scan. 



azlissie said:


> So glad you had a great scan lulu! Did you get any scan pics?
> 
> AFM, nothing really to report. I'm so sure this IUI didn't work that I'm already thinking about what to do next. My RE is pretty firm about doing the IUI 24 hrs post trigger but I'm pretty sure I didn't ov until 41 hrs post trigger so I want to push for a 36 hr gap next time. It sucks because the donor sperm is about $850 per vial & I'm pretty sure I'm going to have to try at least one more time.

:hugs: No giving up on this IUI until the witch shows! Please try to stay positive just in case. I know the DS is so expensive and then add in the shipping... it all adds up but in the end it will be so worth it. Have you asked about coming in at 36 hours after the trigger? 



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Lulu 07 said:
> 
> 
> Stinas ~ Yaaaay.. You'll be PUPO in less than a week!!! can't wait to hear about your BFP!! Oh, and thanks for that cute threat haha. I know I won't be going anywhere.
> 
> Pink ~ I hope you got a better sleep last night! I will also be getting less sleep once I'm no longer able to sleep on my tummy.
> 
> Bubu ~ I'm glad you have a plan in place and I hope this FET is the one that gives you your precious baby. Make sure you eat pineapple core and walnuts around transfer time, I feel like that's what made the difference for me. I could be wrong but it doesn't hurt to try. looking forward to your BFP!
> 
> Michelle ~ I always had pain around ovulation time and there's times when it would be hard for me to walk because of the pain. the pain would also be in my ovary and in my back but worse in my ovary. For me it was the follicle about to burst and once I ovulated I would feel much better but just a little sore. Hopefully that's all it is for you as well and that cyst is just your follie about to pop out. I hope you feel better!
> 
> Prayin ~ How are you doing? When will you be doing you FET?
> 
> Swepa ~ 11 follies is great!! Can't wait for the fertilization report.. FX it's a great one!!
> 
> Never ~ I'm so happy that you've decided to give it one more try! We are all here for you! FX for you and good luck!
> 
> drs ~ How's the nursery coming along?
> 
> BOMO ~ I'm sorry you're feeling down but I hope tomorrow's appointment goes really well for you.
> 
> Mobaby ~ FET's have a great success rate and hopefully it's what works for your body since hormones are not as crazy then. Have you done acupuncture? It's great for balancing hormones. I have friend who tried for 3 years and couldn't get pregnant and 3 weeks after she started acupuncture she got her BFP and her infertility was only due to hormonal factors. Whatever you end up doing, I hope it gives you your forever baby. I have a good feeling for you for this FET.
> 
> want ~ I'm so sorry you had to go through that fear. I would've been super scared as well. I'm glad your little bean is doing well and I hope your bleeding stops really soon so you could have some peace of mind.
> 
> Jenn ~ I hope all is well with you! Have you considered doing a private scan sooner to find out the genders? That is definitely what I'll be doing haha.
> 
> az ~ How are you doing? I hope all is well!
> 
> Lindsay ~ I hope your parent teacher conferences went well. I hope you and your little bean are doing well.
> 
> MrsC ~ How's the girl shopping going?? I love shopping for girls!
> 
> Almost ~ Good luck with your preparations for the parent teacher conference. It must be hard doing all that work and having to go through all the pregnancy symptoms as well.
> 
> Ash ~ I also read all the posts and I'm sorry because I can't get myself to give you any support right now because reading what you had written on the other thread really offended me as I am one of the ladies on this thread. I'm not trying to add to the drama but since I've replied to everyone I didn't want you to think, oh here they are doing it again replying to everyone except me. Sorry but this is just how you've made me feel with the other posts.
> 
> I'm so sorry if I forgot anyone ladies!
> 
> As for me, scan was great and both my little beans were doing well. One with a HB of 127 and the other one with a HB of 118. RE says he wants both heartbeats above 100 so he said that was good.
> 
> 
> Hi Lulu.....The doc told me today that she wants me to do a saline sonogram (again..lol) and she would like to check out my uterus (scrape) to make sure all is well....She said by Dec 1st I should be good......they took blood today so Im praying its at zero so I can begin to do all now and not have to wait until Dec :happydance:.....she said she wished she could tell me exactly why I had miscarried but she said had no answer because that Sunday the baby was fine....they cant even say for sure if it was the progesterone shots...(I ended up with an allergic reaction to the oil base of the injection...it was sesame oil) so know they are going to change that to olive oil and I may have to give myself the shots 2x a day....it will be worth it in the end.....:hugs:
> 
> Are you going to post a pic of your babies....I would love to see them :hugs:Im glad your scan came out great....I cant wait to hear my babys heartbeat one day :winkwink:Click to expand...

Fx for December!! It will be here before you know it. It is hard when there is no answers to what has happened. I'm glad they will be changing things for you this time. 



Stinas said:


> Swepakepa3 - Yayy!! 11 eggs whoo hooo!!!!! FX this cycle!
> 
> Michelle - I hope the cyst does not interfere with your cycle!
> 
> Angie - Yayyyyyy for giving it another go!! Super excited for you!
> 
> GettingBroody - Thanks for remembering lol I am sooooooo dreading the PIO! :cry:
> 
> Mo - I can see how frustrating that can be. I hope you figure it out soon! :hugs:
> 
> wantbabysoon - OMG :hugs::hugs: I would have freaked out as well!! Thank goodness the little bean is good! Like the doc said, it probably is the other sac. I hope the bleeding stops soon! :flower:
> 
> Lulu - Glad your beans are doing well!
> 
> azlissie - You never know until AF comes! Im not sure how IUI's work, but cant they shoot you up with sperm twice?(never done one so sorry if thats a stupid question lol)
> 
> 
> Hope I got everyone!
> As for me............the dreaded PIO is tom! :cry: Here we go again!

:hugs: I hope you get through them ok and they aren't horrible. Wishful thinking huh?!? It will all be worth it in the end.


----------



## Stinas

MrsC - Wishful thinking lol. They are just bad after a few days. Once its all bruised up and you have only a certain amount of space you can do it in. Basically you are sticking the needle in a bruise, so it hurts for a min, but just more dreadful than anything lol But like you said, it will be worth it. 

I was going to go out for drinks tonight, but decided not do...plus DH kind of ruined it for me. I guess hes right...I dk what it would be like drinking with all these pills. OH well. lol


----------



## Pink gerbera

Wow this thread goes soo fast!

Want - I'm so sorry you had a scare but I'm so relieved your little bean is ok :)

Lulu - thanks. Not sleeping on my tummy is definitely something I'm getting used to!!! But it's so not as comfy!!

Mo - I'm with what some other girls have said if you're happy with twins then I'd be putting 2 back. They tried to talk me into 1 ET but I pushed for 2 and I'm so glad I did :)


AFM after the drama on here the last few days, which like Lindsay I've tried to stay out of. I didn't feel like I wanted to write about my 12 week scan yesterday. But we're in this together so.... I had my 12 week scan yesterday and it went really well. Both babies are measuring perfectly and they were both very wriggly! It was amazing!! 

Pink xx


----------



## GettingBroody

Pink - congratulations on a wonderful 12 week scan! Is it time to tell the world now so?! Can we see a photo?!

Mo - wow, that sounds like some meeting with your FS :hugs: I don't envy your decision but I think if I was in your position I'd be leaning towards following the FS's advice. Hope yourself and DH can agree on what's best to do for ye. I know someone already mentioned acu - were u doing that for your other cycles? If not, might be worth trying? I went weekly before my transfer and twice on the day of transfer and for a few more weeks after. Who knows if it made a difference but if I do ivf again in the future then I will definitely be going back!! Fx'd af arrives soon!

Want - oh my god, you poor thing. I can't even imagine how you must have felt.... So glad you got the emergency scan quickly and saw that all is well with baby but totally understand how you'll find it hard to relax until the bleeding stops/eases off. Relax and mind yourself :hugs:

Prayin - so glad your apt went well!! I really hope your bloods come back clear so you can start as soon as you feel ready! :hugs:

Lulu - delighted all went well at the scan! Looking forward to seeing a picture!

Lindsay & Almost - parent teacher meetings - ugh!!! We have ours in about a month. Keep telling myself I should start getting organised now so I won't be swamped with work in the few days beforehand... (like I usually am!:haha:)


----------



## TwoRdue

Pink - that is great news and we all want to hear it!! EVERYONE here is supportive for all no matter what stage you are at..


----------



## bubumaci

Puh ... another 5 pages overnight and I have been trying to remember everyone I want to respond to and find myself suffering from severe amnesia :haha:

Angie : I am soooo happy that you guys are giving it another go!!!
Want :hugs: I am sorry about your scare Sweetie!
Pink - that's wonderful that your scan was so positive two days ago :hugs:

I think I will try with the pineapple core + walnuts (sounds like such a funny idea - but hey, we jab ourselves silly for 10 days and push progesterone inside us ... why not eat some yummy fruit and nuts?!) :) :) I guess we just have to buy a pineapple and cut out the core?

Also - sorry for missing the other posts - I was trying to remember who to answer to and forgot..

Ah.... unicornate uterus (desperate apologies that I can't remember your name right now - my brain is seriously striking on me!!) - that was my first thought, whether it might not be too risky / difficult for you to carry twins... I am sorry that it was so much information to process, but I am glad that you trust your physician so much - he probably knows what he is talking about. 

Also .. for the women in the same boat as me, who have not had implantation yet : it is not unusual!! Think of all the cycles entirely healthy couples often have to go through before they get a pregnancy. OK so we have the advantage that we already have the security of fertilisation - but : nature is a tough cookie and selection of the fittest (good old Darwin) starts right at the beginning. If there is anything wrong with how the cells are developing - the body won't accept it... and even if fertilisation has occurred - there is no guarantee that a) it will continue to develop, b) it will implant etc. etc. etc.
Unfortunately, that forces us to have to have huge amounts of patience, will power, ... money (hmpf) and so on and so forth. We are intervening where nature won't allow us to get pregnant with our partners (or alone, whichever route we are taking) naturally... and then we get to the point, where we can't outsteer nature and have to let her take her course. And of course we get impatient, because - hey - we have overcome the hurdles we thought were in our paths... Mother nature is yet another "hurdle" and one we can't influence...

I firmly believe we will all have our successes here - some more quickly than others and in the meantime, we can just be there for each other and be patient...

My goodness, I sound like I am on my soapbox - time to get down and trundle off to work...

Wishing you all a wonderful Friday out there :hugs: :wave:


----------



## Lulu 07

Prayin and Stinas ~ I hear you guys on the PIO.. I hate those things! Like you said Stinas, it's hard to find a spot that is not bruised or doesn't hurt to poke the next injection in. I am still taking them but I've asked my RE to let me alternate suppositories and injections and he said that is fine.. Yaaay!

MrsC ~ I'm sure the nursery is going to be super cute. Make sure you get before and after pics.

Here are my little beans..


----------



## TwoRdue

Bub - I also did yams, they are meant to thicken the uterus ready for implantation. 

Lulu - love love love the scan pic.x


----------



## GettingBroody

Great photo Lulu!

Bubu - :thumbup: I think you have the most amazing positive attitude to all this!!! :hugs:


----------



## bubumaci

Thanks Getting :hugs:

Yams... I'm not even sure I would be able to get them this time of year :haha: have to investigate. Come to think of it, we're past pineapple season aren't we? Hmm... will have to see how I can come by these things...


----------



## TwoRdue

You may have to eat twice as many nuts :wacko:


----------



## Lindsay18

Lulu- great picture!!! So awesome!

Pink- so happy your 12 week went well! Mine is on Monday:)

Getting- conference week is the worst. I'm so so exhausted. And it's supposed to pour today which really doesn't help!!! Good luck:)


----------



## bubumaci

TwoRdue said:


> You may have to eat twice as many nuts :wacko:

:rofl:


----------



## MoBaby

Broody I did acupuncture my second cycle (and I did get bfp) but I only went maybe 5-6 times and it is $75 a pop and I can't really afford that on top I paying cash for all teae cycles... I also don't know if there is much validity to it... I know some swear by Acu but the whole time I was at my sessions I was like is this working why am I doing this etc.. It felt like the most expensive nap ever!! But I will get a massage the day before transfer this time as I read relaxation from that is good.

Lulu your babies look great!!


----------



## almosthere

wonderful scan lulu!

and congrats on 11 eggies swepka!


----------



## Jenn76

*Lulu:* So happy to hear your scan went well! I didn't get to hear the heartbeats until my NT scan at 12w6d so that's nice you got to hear them. It's such a nice sound. Love the scan pic, so happy for you. I have an appointment in the next two weeks with my OB I will ask her then about an earlier scan. I can pay to have a 3D one done if I want to, but my DH thinks they are creepy, LOL!
*
Prayin:* I hope you can get started now that would be great to get a BFP before Christmas. It sucks that they can't pinpoint what happened, but it sounds like they have a plan. Still so sad that you had to go through that. 

*Stinas:* Trust me I hated the PIO but it is all worth it. Have you tried icing? I never drank during this process. I'm not sure what kind of reaction there may be from the meds, but I'm not a heavy drinker anyway so most likely it would floor me. Probably a good decision. So happy you are almost there, 5 more days!

*Azlissie:* When will you know for sure if the IUI worked? FX for you to get a BFP!

*Pink:* I am so glad to hear your scan went well. I definitely always want to hear any news that anyone has. We started this together and by george we will finish this together.  I won't rest until I see all BFP's on the first page!

*Bubu:* As usual your words are inspiring! You should be a motivational speaker. How are you doing? Any news on your FET?

*Mobaby:* I never tried acupunture, but I think if I did have to pay $75 each time I wouldn't do. I had massages upto my procedure they were great and covered by my insurance. Did AF arrive?

*Want:* I hope the bleeding stops before Monday. Looking forfard to hearing about your scan on Wednesday.

*Swepakepa:* Thinking about you today, I can't wait to hear about your fert report. 

*Jess, Lindsay, Almost, Broody, Two, MrsC, DrS:* Hope you ladies are all doing well, always thinking about you.

*BOMO, Angie, One, Michelle:* Can't wait to hear about your BFP's!


----------



## Lindsay18

Hey Jenn!
Thinking about you too! How are you feeling??? Aww lemon babies LOL! I always think its funny how it goes from a peach to a lemon - thought peaches were bigger LOL!


----------



## jchic

Holy Smokes this thread moves at the speed of lighting! I want to do personals but am slammed at work so sending my love and support to all of you abd hoping you have a great wknd.

Pink- great scan! Linds is on monday and mine is next tues

Want- I just read about your scare. Are you ok mama? Thank GOD everything is ok. Stay positive and pleasr take it easy. When do you go back to doc?

Jenn- are you finding out genders?? 

Lulu- awesome scan girl! 

Bubu- LOVE how positive you are!

Michelle- hows the cyst?

Stinas- Im counting down the days for you!

To all I missed- I read all yur updates and will catch up later, promise! Mo, hang in there. Your appt sounde like some answers were given


----------



## bubumaci

Jenn, Jess - you gals are too sweet :lol: ... I always just think I am being sensible and down to earth... maybe my calling is to be a motivational speaker :rofl: ... that makes me laugh too! Whenever I have gone to presentations for sales execs (I am in finance - revenue recognition for software revenue), I have always thought "do they really believe this xxxx??? I mean - honestly, who buys it?" :D :D It is always so exaggerated and meant to be motivational - and I just can't take it seriously :rofl:

I have my u/s on Monday (so CD 10) to see how the follies are doing and to have a blood test (testing the hormones as usual - and also all the immunology stuff we chatted about last week) ... and then we will just see when I OV, so they can thaw our little babycicles :baby: ... if my cycles are anything like the previous ones, I will probably be OV-ing around day 14/15, so transfer would be the week after... *need to get a crystal ball*

HAPPY FRIDAY EVERYONE :happydance:


----------



## michelle01

Want - I am so sorry about your scare. Hope you are feeling better, keep your feet up and rest :hugs: I would call your FS about how long the bleeding will last; or at least to get some reassurance. 

Jenn - Thanks; it seems like things are still a go with my next cycle. I am still in pain, but I start lupron next week, so that should calm things down in there ;)

Thanks az! They didn't say what kind, but just saw it along with fluid under/near my uterus. I am still in pain today, so I don't know if they misdiagnosed me or what. I cannot even bend my knee into my chest without being in horrible pain. As for your IUI; do you take the OPK to see when you ovulate? If you really ovulate later then 36 hours then you can let them know? Hoping everything works out for you ;)

Happy 12 weeks Lindsay!! :)

Thanks Lulu; I hope that this is all it is and the pain goes away soon. Today is CD15 for me out of 28, so I assume the pain should start to subside soon. It is still pretty painful today :( And what a great scan; congrats on your twins, if I haven't said it already ;) How are you feeling? What a great pic of your little beans; so amazing.
 
Prayin - I am sorry for what you are going through :hugs:

Thanks Stinas! Good luck with the PIO shots; I am sure everything will be just fine ;)

Pink - Congrats on a great scan and to see them wiggling around; how awesome! :)

GettingBroody - Hi! How are you doing and feeling?

Mobaby - Hmmmm, a massage sounds great :) I have my acu consult Monday and your right, it is expensive and my insurance does not cover it, but I am going to try a few sessions for this cycle. I have never done it beore. But a massage before transfer, what a great idea too ;)

Hi bubu :) Hope everything goes great with your upcoming FET!

Jess - how are you? The cyst, well not sure what is going on, but I still in pain! Just glad it is Friday.

Almost - How are you feeling?

Hope everyone else is doing great!! 


I am still in pain today, so working from home again. I wonder if the ER misdiagnosed me? Yea, I have a small cyst, but seriously a 2cm cyst should not be causing me this much pain. If I try to pull my right knee towards my chest, the pain is unbearable! It hurts with anything I do; sit, stand, lay down, walk, etc... I don't know what to do. I keep taking pain meds and using the heating pad, but I have to go back to work Monday. I am at a loss :( Could this possibly be something else. They did a ct scan and ruled out my appendix and other organs. But maybe I tore something in that area that a ct scan and x-rays didn't pick up?


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

michelle01 said:


> Want - I am so sorry about your scare. Hope you are feeling better, keep your feet up and rest :hugs: I would call your FS about how long the bleeding will last; or at least to get some reassurance.
> 
> Jenn - Thanks; it seems like things are still a go with my next cycle. I am still in pain, but I start lupron next week, so that should calm things down in there ;)
> 
> Thanks az! They didn't say what kind, but just saw it along with fluid under/near my uterus. I am still in pain today, so I don't know if they misdiagnosed me or what. I cannot even bend my knee into my chest without being in horrible pain. As for your IUI; do you take the OPK to see when you ovulate? If you really ovulate later then 36 hours then you can let them know? Hoping everything works out for you ;)
> 
> Happy 12 weeks Lindsay!! :)
> 
> Thanks Lulu; I hope that this is all it is and the pain goes away soon. Today is CD15 for me out of 28, so I assume the pain should start to subside soon. It is still pretty painful today :( And what a great scan; congrats on your twins, if I haven't said it already ;) How are you feeling? What a great pic of your little beans; so amazing.
> 
> Prayin - I am sorry for what you are going through :hugs:
> 
> Thanks Stinas! Good luck with the PIO shots; I am sure everything will be just fine ;)
> 
> Pink - Congrats on a great scan and to see them wiggling around; how awesome! :)
> 
> GettingBroody - Hi! How are you doing and feeling?
> 
> Mobaby - Hmmmm, a massage sounds great :) I have my acu consult Monday and your right, it is expensive and my insurance does not cover it, but I am going to try a few sessions for this cycle. I have never done it beore. But a massage before transfer, what a great idea too ;)
> 
> Hi bubu :) Hope everything goes great with your upcoming FET!
> 
> Jess - how are you? The cyst, well not sure what is going on, but I still in pain! Just glad it is Friday.
> 
> Almost - How are you feeling?
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing great!!
> 
> 
> I am still in pain today, so working from home again. I wonder if the ER misdiagnosed me? Yea, I have a small cyst, but seriously a 2cm cyst should not be causing me this much pain. If I try to pull my right knee towards my chest, the pain is unbearable! It hurts with anything I do; sit, stand, lay down, walk, etc... I don't know what to do. I keep taking pain meds and using the heating pad, but I have to go back to work Monday. I am at a loss :( Could this possibly be something else. They did a ct scan and ruled out my appendix and other organs. But maybe I tore something in that area that a ct scan and x-rays didn't pick up?

I hope you feel better real soon :hugs:


----------



## bubumaci

Thanks Michelle :hugs:

You know, I have absolutely no experience with cysts, but that does sound very odd that you are in so much pain from a 2 cm cyst (if I think about how many follicles we have that grow to about that size or even bigger before ER - and it is uncomfortable at most, but not severe pain), it sounds like they may have misdiagnosed and you should perhaps get a second opinion?

Did you make any sudden movements that makes you think that you might have torn something? Where exactly are you feeling the pain?


----------



## michelle01

Bubu - The pain started Tuesday night in my right lower back area; near the SI joint. I went to the walk-in clinic Wednesday and they did x-rays and said my back was fine. Then I started having some pain in my ab area, lower right. The ER tested to make sure it wasn't my appendix. It hurts when I push to go to the bathroom too. If I stay in any one position too long, I am so stiff and it really hurts. It hurts with any movement in my hip area on the right side; if I walk, move my knee towards my chest, etc... They didn't do an MRI, but I wonder if I tore something? I changed my workout routine 3 weeks ago and have been doing more high impact stuff, like jump rope, jumping jacks, jump squats, etc... So right now I don't know what to do or even what dr to call.


----------



## bubumaci

michelle01 said:


> Bubu - The pain started Tuesday night in my right lower back area; near the SI joint. I went to the walk-in clinic Wednesday and they did x-rays and said my back was fine. Then I started having some pain in my ab area, lower right. The ER tested to make sure it wasn't my appendix. It hurts when I push to go to the bathroom too. If I stay in any one position too long, I am so stiff and it really hurts. It hurts with any movement in my hip area on the right side; if I walk, move my knee towards my chest, etc... They didn't do an MRI, but I wonder if I tore something? I changed my workout routine 3 weeks ago and have been doing more high impact stuff, like jump rope, jumping jacks, jump squats, etc... So right now I don't know what to do or even what dr to call.

Hmmm - I am no expert, but I remember when I had a slipped disc, the pain radiated all over the place and I didn't know if it was my back, if it was my tummy ... I was throwing up from pain, couldn't lie, sit, walk ... the doctor who I called out didn't even consider my back, just made me lie on my back to check my tummy... So maybe you should get that checked again - you might have jarred something doing sport (I did it from a too sudden movement in table tennis of all sports! Diving to the left to reach a ball)... I had my appendix out 17 years ago, but they have ruled that out for you...

I really would get your back checked again, it may just be that the pain is radiating out to various areas, because all the nerves are connected. I hope you find out soon what it is and can get it treated!


----------



## michelle01

Thanks bubu! I am going to my primary dr in about 2 hours; I just cannot take it. I wonder too if it really is my back. I saw some swelling there after I got out of the shower. What did they do for your slipped disk? This pain seems to be right above my hip area.


----------



## MrsC8776

Stinas said:


> MrsC - Wishful thinking lol. They are just bad after a few days. Once its all bruised up and you have only a certain amount of space you can do it in. Basically you are sticking the needle in a bruise, so it hurts for a min, but just more dreadful than anything lol But like you said, it will be worth it.
> 
> I was going to go out for drinks tonight, but decided not do...plus DH kind of ruined it for me. I guess hes right...I dk what it would be like drinking with all these pills. OH well. lol

Yikes! Doesn't sound like fun. I hope it goes ok. 



Pink gerbera said:


> Wow this thread goes soo fast!
> 
> Want - I'm so sorry you had a scare but I'm so relieved your little bean is ok :)
> 
> Lulu - thanks. Not sleeping on my tummy is definitely something I'm getting used to!!! But it's so not as comfy!!
> 
> Mo - I'm with what some other girls have said if you're happy with twins then I'd be putting 2 back. They tried to talk me into 1 ET but I pushed for 2 and I'm so glad I did :)
> 
> 
> AFM after the drama on here the last few days, which like Lindsay I've tried to stay out of. I didn't feel like I wanted to write about my 12 week scan yesterday. But we're in this together so.... I had my 12 week scan yesterday and it went really well. Both babies are measuring perfectly and they were both very wriggly! It was amazing!!
> 
> Pink xx

Sounds like things went very well! You ladies better keep showing the scan pics because we all look forward to them. :winkwink: Please don't hide how your appointments go either. 



bubumaci said:


> Puh ... another 5 pages overnight and I have been trying to remember everyone I want to respond to and find myself suffering from severe amnesia :haha:
> 
> Angie : I am soooo happy that you guys are giving it another go!!!
> Want :hugs: I am sorry about your scare Sweetie!
> Pink - that's wonderful that your scan was so positive two days ago :hugs:
> 
> I think I will try with the pineapple core + walnuts (sounds like such a funny idea - but hey, we jab ourselves silly for 10 days and push progesterone inside us ... why not eat some yummy fruit and nuts?!) :) :) I guess we just have to buy a pineapple and cut out the core?
> 
> Also - sorry for missing the other posts - I was trying to remember who to answer to and forgot..
> 
> Ah.... unicornate uterus (desperate apologies that I can't remember your name right now - my brain is seriously striking on me!!) - that was my first thought, whether it might not be too risky / difficult for you to carry twins... I am sorry that it was so much information to process, but I am glad that you trust your physician so much - he probably knows what he is talking about.
> 
> Also .. for the women in the same boat as me, who have not had implantation yet : it is not unusual!! Think of all the cycles entirely healthy couples often have to go through before they get a pregnancy. OK so we have the advantage that we already have the security of fertilisation - but : nature is a tough cookie and selection of the fittest (good old Darwin) starts right at the beginning. If there is anything wrong with how the cells are developing - the body won't accept it... and even if fertilisation has occurred - there is no guarantee that a) it will continue to develop, b) it will implant etc. etc. etc.
> Unfortunately, that forces us to have to have huge amounts of patience, will power, ... money (hmpf) and so on and so forth. We are intervening where nature won't allow us to get pregnant with our partners (or alone, whichever route we are taking) naturally... and then we get to the point, where we can't outsteer nature and have to let her take her course. And of course we get impatient, because - hey - we have overcome the hurdles we thought were in our paths... Mother nature is yet another "hurdle" and one we can't influence...
> 
> I firmly believe we will all have our successes here - some more quickly than others and in the meantime, we can just be there for each other and be patient...
> 
> My goodness, I sound like I am on my soapbox - time to get down and trundle off to work...
> 
> Wishing you all a wonderful Friday out there :hugs: :wave:

Very well said! :flower:



Lulu 07 said:


> Prayin and Stinas ~ I hear you guys on the PIO.. I hate those things! Like you said Stinas, it's hard to find a spot that is not bruised or doesn't hurt to poke the next injection in. I am still taking them but I've asked my RE to let me alternate suppositories and injections and he said that is fine.. Yaaay!
> 
> MrsC ~ I'm sure the nursery is going to be super cute. Make sure you get before and after pics.
> 
> Here are my little beans..
> 
> View attachment 498829

Beautiful picture of your little beans! I will be sure to take pics. 



michelle01 said:


> Want - I am so sorry about your scare. Hope you are feeling better, keep your feet up and rest :hugs: I would call your FS about how long the bleeding will last; or at least to get some reassurance.
> 
> Jenn - Thanks; it seems like things are still a go with my next cycle. I am still in pain, but I start lupron next week, so that should calm things down in there ;)
> 
> Thanks az! They didn't say what kind, but just saw it along with fluid under/near my uterus. I am still in pain today, so I don't know if they misdiagnosed me or what. I cannot even bend my knee into my chest without being in horrible pain. As for your IUI; do you take the OPK to see when you ovulate? If you really ovulate later then 36 hours then you can let them know? Hoping everything works out for you ;)
> 
> Happy 12 weeks Lindsay!! :)
> 
> Thanks Lulu; I hope that this is all it is and the pain goes away soon. Today is CD15 for me out of 28, so I assume the pain should start to subside soon. It is still pretty painful today :( And what a great scan; congrats on your twins, if I haven't said it already ;) How are you feeling? What a great pic of your little beans; so amazing.
> 
> Prayin - I am sorry for what you are going through :hugs:
> 
> Thanks Stinas! Good luck with the PIO shots; I am sure everything will be just fine ;)
> 
> Pink - Congrats on a great scan and to see them wiggling around; how awesome! :)
> 
> GettingBroody - Hi! How are you doing and feeling?
> 
> Mobaby - Hmmmm, a massage sounds great :) I have my acu consult Monday and your right, it is expensive and my insurance does not cover it, but I am going to try a few sessions for this cycle. I have never done it beore. But a massage before transfer, what a great idea too ;)
> 
> Hi bubu :) Hope everything goes great with your upcoming FET!
> 
> Jess - how are you? The cyst, well not sure what is going on, but I still in pain! Just glad it is Friday.
> 
> Almost - How are you feeling?
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing great!!
> 
> 
> I am still in pain today, so working from home again. I wonder if the ER misdiagnosed me? Yea, I have a small cyst, but seriously a 2cm cyst should not be causing me this much pain. If I try to pull my right knee towards my chest, the pain is unbearable! It hurts with anything I do; sit, stand, lay down, walk, etc... I don't know what to do. I keep taking pain meds and using the heating pad, but I have to go back to work Monday. I am at a loss :( Could this possibly be something else. They did a ct scan and ruled out my appendix and other organs. But maybe I tore something in that area that a ct scan and x-rays didn't pick up?

I replied in your journal but I hope you are ok and you are able to get comfortable today. :hugs:

On my way to meet with the new OB nurse at the new hospital. :wacko: I hope it goes well. I'll catch up when I get back. Thinking of you all! :flower:


----------



## Jenn76

Lindsay18 said:


> Hey Jenn!
> Thinking about you too! How are you feeling??? Aww lemon babies LOL! I always think its funny how it goes from a peach to a lemon - thought peaches were bigger LOL!

LOL! I think the same things with many of these fruit, I guess there are many different size variations that they can be. I'm doing great, finally kicked that aweful cold that seems to be going around everywhere. Got my flu shot yesterday so hoping that's it for this winter season. Congrats on 12 weeks!



jchic said:


> Jenn- are you finding out genders??

Hey Jess! Yes I am on November 27th unless I can convince my OB to scan me next appointment, or I might cave and do a 3D scan to find out earlier. How about you, are you planning to find out?



bubumaci said:


> Jenn, Jess - you gals are too sweet :lol: ... I always just think I am being sensible and down to earth... maybe my calling is to be a motivational speaker :rofl: ... that makes me laugh too! Whenever I have gone to presentations for sales execs (I am in finance - revenue recognition for software revenue), I have always thought "do they really believe this xxxx??? I mean - honestly, who buys it?" :D :D It is always so exaggerated and meant to be motivational - and I just can't take it seriously :rofl:
> 
> I have my u/s on Monday (so CD 10) to see how the follies are doing and to have a blood test (testing the hormones as usual - and also all the immunology stuff we chatted about last week) ... and then we will just see when I OV, so they can thaw our little babycicles :baby: ... if my cycles are anything like the previous ones, I will probably be OV-ing around day 14/15, so transfer would be the week after... *need to get a crystal ball*
> 
> HAPPY FRIDAY EVERYONE :happydance:

Good Luck with your scan, I hope everything goes by fast so you can have your transfer on schedule.



michelle01 said:


> Jenn - Thanks; it seems like things are still a go with my next cycle. I am still in pain, but I start lupron next week, so that should calm things down in there ;)
> 
> I am still in pain today, so working from home again. I wonder if the ER misdiagnosed me? Yea, I have a small cyst, but seriously a 2cm cyst should not be causing me this much pain. If I try to pull my right knee towards my chest, the pain is unbearable! It hurts with anything I do; sit, stand, lay down, walk, etc... I don't know what to do. I keep taking pain meds and using the heating pad, but I have to go back to work Monday. I am at a loss :( Could this possibly be something else. They did a ct scan and ruled out my appendix and other organs. But maybe I tore something in that area that a ct scan and x-rays didn't pick up?

Sorry to hear you are still in pain. I agree it doesn't seem right that a small cyst could cause all that pain. I have a lot of back issues and often it feels like it is in my abdomin. It will be interesting to see what your doctor thinks. I am glad to hear your cycle won't be delayed. When do you think ER and ET will be?

MrsC: Good luck at you new OB appointment!


----------



## michelle01

Thanks MrsC and good luck with your appt :)

Jenn - Right now I am due to start stimming around November 7 and ER est is November 18 with an ER of November 23.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Good Morning All!

I am sorry I havent been doing personals the past week or so. As I said earlier, I was being a bit cranky and self absorbed. Im still sad the IVF didnt work but I have come up with a plan and Im happy to be able to move forward on it. Im going to TRY to get all caught up so please excuse the long post! Im sorry if I miss anyone, I am trying to work my way back through the last few pages and get everyone I can. :o)

Bubu. . . sounds like you have a good plan in place. I hope the US on Monday shows everything is as it should be! Thank you for all your positive words.. . . this process is so stressful and its hard to remember that implantation doesnt always happen and this taking a few tries really is normal!

Michelle. . . I dont know anything about cysts, but I agree that does sound like a lot of pain for a small cyst. Oddly enough, your symptoms sound a lot like my brothers did when he had kidney stones. 

Az. . . How are you feeling? When will you test? Have you talked to your Dr about when you think you are ovulating?

Lindsay. . . How did your parent teacher conferences go? Ours arent until the first week of December so I still have awhile to get ready for them.

Pink. . . Im so glad your scan went well! I would love to see the pic of your little ones!

Lulu. . . GREAT pic! So happy to see your little beans!

Want. . . Im SO sorry for your scare! How are you feeling today?!

Mrs. C. . . How did your appointment go with the new ob?

Stinas. . . I havent had to do PIO so I know nothing about it, but I hope it is manageable!

Mo. . . What do you think you will do? I can understand your DRs concern about putting back more than one.

Ash. . . any sign of AF?

Prayin. . . Good Luck that everything gets worked out by Dec. That is when I am going to TRY to do my egg donor cycle so maybe we can be cycle buddies. :o)

Almost. . . good luck getting your portfolios done and at conferences next week!

Jenn. . . How are you feeling?

Drs. . . how is the nursery coming along? Have you decided how you are going to decorate it? How are you feeling?

Two. . . how are you feeling?

Angie. . . When do you go back to your dr to talk about donor eggs? I have started a thread for people using donor eggs if you ever want to come talk about it (I knew I had questions and was hoping someone else who is doing it or had done it would respond. A few people have!) It is https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/1281991-anyone-using-donor-eggs.html 

Im SO sorry if I missed people, you are ALL in my thoughts! How are all the pregnant ladies doing? I cant believe how many are at or close to the 12 week mark now. Im so happy for all of you! 

AFM, this week has been way more stressful than I would have liked. Wednesday right before I got the call from the nurse that the beta was negative I got a call from my brother that they were taking my mom to the ER because they thought she was having a TIA (mini stroke). She had one a couple years ago and my nana had a stroke so we are always watching out for something like this. I left school and went to the ER. Talked to the nurse on the way there. Mom is ok, they THINK it was a strange migraine coming on. Thankfully there was no sign of any problems with her brain or anything else.

Yesterday I had my follow up appointment with my RE. We looked at everything they have on my uterus and hormone levels and everything else and we think the problem is egg quality which we knew was a problem because of my diminished ovarian reserve. So, we talked about the different ways to do donor cycles and because of the cost and timing, I am going to use frozen donor eggs. We are going to try to time the cycle over winter break so I dont have to miss so much school. I had a student tell me yesterday her mom is mad because of all the school I have missed. I would like to miss as little as I can so hopefully the timing will work out. I have an appointment next Thursday with the donor coordinator and a mandatory counseling appointment. Kind of frustrating that people who shouldnt be having kids dont have to go through anything but because I am using donor eggs I have to go to another counseling session (already went through one about using donor sperm). Ah well, at this point I dont care what I have to do do get me to bringing home a baby. 

Sorry for such a LONG post! I hope everyone is having a great day and has a fantastic weekend!


----------



## michelle01

BOMO - Sorry about your mom; glad she is OK. And sorry for everything you are going through. I hope you get your BFP soon and if that means donor eggs, well when you do get your BFP, it will all be worth it ;) And thanks; I wondered about kidney stones, but I thought it was more painful, like earth shattering painful! We shall see what my dr says soon!


----------



## bubumaci

michelle01 said:


> Thanks bubu! I am going to my primary dr in about 2 hours; I just cannot take it. I wonder too if it really is my back. I saw some swelling there after I got out of the shower. What did they do for your slipped disk? This pain seems to be right above my hip area.




michelle01 said:


> BOMO - Sorry about your mom; glad she is OK. And sorry for everything you are going through. I hope you get your BFP soon and if that means donor eggs, well when you do get your BFP, it will all be worth it ;) And thanks; I wondered about kidney stones, but I thought it was more painful, like earth shattering painful! We shall see what my dr says soon!

Well, to be honest, there was not much they could do. Luckily, the disc went back to its place ... my husband's had to be operated out! I was given vitamin B (I think!!) injections, they did the Chiropractor thing to straighten everything and I had pain killers - and with time, it calmed down... At the time (while throwing up, lying down curled up on the bathroom floor, dragging myself back to bed etc.) not knowing what it was, I was convinced that if I ever have chronic pain, that I would want to die ... I also thought - at least if I am in the pain of giving birth, I now why I am doing it and where it is all going .... My Mother in Law has confirmed, that slipped disc was worse than giving birth!

My Dad had kidney stones and that was excrutiating pain - but I can't comment on that ... have you any news?



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Good Morning All!
> 
> AFM, this week has been way more stressful than I would have liked. Wednesday right before I got the call from the nurse that the beta was negative I got a call from my brother that they were taking my mom to the ER because they thought she was having a TIA (mini stroke). She had one a couple years ago and my nana had a stroke so we are always watching out for something like this. I left school and went to the ER. Talked to the nurse on the way there. Mom is ok, they THINK it was a strange migraine coming on. Thankfully there was no sign of any problems with her brain or anything else.
> 
> Yesterday I had my follow up appointment with my RE. We looked at everything they have on my uterus and hormone levels and everything else and we think the problem is egg quality which we knew was a problem because of my diminished ovarian reserve. So, we talked about the different ways to do donor cycles and because of the cost and timing, I am going to use frozen donor eggs. We are going to try to time the cycle over winter break so I dont have to miss so much school. I had a student tell me yesterday her mom is mad because of all the school I have missed. I would like to miss as little as I can so hopefully the timing will work out. I have an appointment next Thursday with the donor coordinator and a mandatory counseling appointment. Kind of frustrating that people who shouldnt be having kids dont have to go through anything but because I am using donor eggs I have to go to another counseling session (already went through one about using donor sperm). Ah well, at this point I dont care what I have to do do get me to bringing home a baby.
> 
> Sorry for such a LONG post! I hope everyone is having a great day and has a fantastic weekend!

I am so sorry to hear about the worries with your Mother and very glad to hear that everything is OK after all! It is a shame that you have Mums complaining - if she knew why you were missing, I bet she would be singing an entirely different tune... :hugs:


----------



## drsquid

lulu- i love the pics i have like that with the panda eyes. 

pink- yay for wiggly beans. they are the most mobile then, jumping all over. well they move on later scans but you cant see the whole body in one go as well. but then it gets cool to see them looking like babies instead of dancing jellybeans. 

pio- i was allergic to the oil too. i switched to crinone. far easier. 

foods- hrm i didnt eat yams, pineapple core or nuts (and i ate pineapple meat and peas.. supposedly no nos). 

jenn- thanks =) im getting lumpy. got someone else to feel a hard baby bump today. im not feelign kicking but i can def feel them move (well more the boy) and i can feel hard lumps under my skin that come and go

michelle- in terms of different types of cyst by us we can realy only say complex or simple. a chocolate cyst is a term for a hemorrhagic cyst which would be complex. dermoids are echogenic on ultrasound (bright) rather than dark or mixed. most likely yours is just a plain old garden variety simple cyst. hrm it could be your hip. i had severe hip pains for a while. (and knee etc downside to working out_). x ray would be useless. mri might point out where the injury is but unless you have a major tear or something they wouldnt do anything for it. rest it, ice and heat etc. disks also are best treated with medical management. the only complication is antiinflamatories with TTC. 

fruit- im a cantaloupe which i think is bigger than a banana

bomo= glad it was just a migraine for your mom. good luck with the donor eggs!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Good Morning All!
> 
> I am sorry I haven&#8217;t been doing personals the past week or so. As I said earlier, I was being a bit cranky and self absorbed. I&#8217;m still sad the IVF didn&#8217;t work but I have come up with a plan and I&#8217;m happy to be able to move forward on it. I&#8217;m going to TRY to get all caught up so please excuse the long post! I&#8217;m sorry if I miss anyone, I am trying to work my way back through the last few pages and get everyone I can. :o)
> 
> Bubu. . . sounds like you have a good plan in place. I hope the US on Monday shows everything is as it should be! Thank you for all your positive words.. . . this process is so stressful and it&#8217;s hard to remember that implantation doesn&#8217;t always happen and this taking a few tries really is normal!
> 
> Michelle. . . I don&#8217;t know anything about cysts, but I agree that does sound like a lot of pain for a small cyst. Oddly enough, your symptoms sound a lot like my brother&#8217;s did when he had kidney stones.
> 
> Az. . . How are you feeling? When will you test? Have you talked to your Dr about when you think you are ovulating?
> 
> Lindsay. . . How did your parent teacher conferences go? Ours aren&#8217;t until the first week of December so I still have awhile to get ready for them.
> 
> Pink. . . I&#8217;m so glad your scan went well! I would love to see the pic of your little ones!
> 
> Lulu. . . GREAT pic! So happy to see your little beans!
> 
> Want. . . I&#8217;m SO sorry for your scare! How are you feeling today?!
> 
> Mrs. C. . . How did your appointment go with the new ob?
> 
> Stinas. . . I haven&#8217;t had to do PIO so I know nothing about it, but I hope it is manageable!
> 
> Mo. . . What do you think you will do? I can understand your DR&#8217;s concern about putting back more than one.
> 
> Ash. . . any sign of AF?
> 
> Prayin. . . Good Luck that everything gets worked out by Dec. That is when I am going to TRY to do my egg donor cycle so maybe we can be cycle buddies. :o)
> 
> Almost. . . good luck getting your portfolios done and at conferences next week!
> 
> Jenn. . . How are you feeling?
> 
> Drs. . . how is the nursery coming along? Have you decided how you are going to decorate it? How are you feeling?
> 
> Two. . . how are you feeling?
> 
> Angie. . . When do you go back to your dr to talk about donor eggs? I have started a thread for people using donor eggs if you ever want to come talk about it (I knew I had questions and was hoping someone else who is doing it or had done it would respond. A few people have!) It is https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/1281991-anyone-using-donor-eggs.html
> 
> I&#8217;m SO sorry if I missed people, you are ALL in my thoughts! How are all the pregnant ladies doing? I can&#8217;t believe how many are at or close to the 12 week mark now. I&#8217;m so happy for all of you!
> 
> AFM, this week has been way more stressful than I would have liked. Wednesday right before I got the call from the nurse that the beta was negative I got a call from my brother that they were taking my mom to the ER because they thought she was having a TIA (mini stroke). She had one a couple years ago and my nana had a stroke so we are always watching out for something like this. I left school and went to the ER. Talked to the nurse on the way there. Mom is ok, they THINK it was a strange migraine coming on. Thankfully there was no sign of any problems with her brain or anything else.
> 
> Yesterday I had my follow up appointment with my RE. We looked at everything they have on my uterus and hormone levels and everything else and we think the problem is egg quality which we knew was a problem because of my diminished ovarian reserve. So, we talked about the different ways to do donor cycles and because of the cost and timing, I am going to use frozen donor eggs. We are going to try to time the cycle over winter break so I don&#8217;t have to miss so much school. I had a student tell me yesterday her mom is mad because of all the school I have missed. I would like to miss as little as I can so hopefully the timing will work out. I have an appointment next Thursday with the donor coordinator and a mandatory counseling appointment. Kind of frustrating that people who shouldn&#8217;t be having kids don&#8217;t have to go through anything but because I am using donor eggs I have to go to another counseling session (already went through one about using donor sperm). Ah well, at this point I don&#8217;t care what I have to do do get me to bringing home a baby.
> 
> Sorry for such a LONG post! I hope everyone is having a great day and has a fantastic weekend!



That would be great if we can be cycle buddies :happydance: I just received my blood results and it's at 101....it's coming down but slowlyyyyy :cry: I just want it at 0 so I can move forward....I'm to anxious now! lol

I'm glad to hear your mom is doing better. <3


----------



## Pink gerbera

Thanks ladies. 

BOMO I'm so sorry about the scare you had with your mum. I'm glad to hear it was nothing serious. Lovely that you and prayin are gonna be cycle buddies. 

Michelle - sorry you're still in so much pain. Hope your doctor is able to give you some help. 

AFM very tired after a busy week. Soo glad it's the weekend. 

Pink xx


----------



## MoBaby

Hey ladies, I think DH and I have decided to put back 1 frostie with our upcoming cycle.... This kind of scares me but my RE is brillant and if this is what he is recommending then this is what I will do...I feel my RE would not present this to me if he really did not feel this is the best option. He has never been so adamant about this previously so obviously he has a reason. So that is what we will do. Now if I can only talk to the RE about this decision and not the nurse!!

BOMO: Glad mum is okay. And sounds like your RE has a good plan for another cycle. 
BUBU: Glad you can cycle soon with FET. FX everything is perfect! As sucky as it is, our journey is simiar during this and its good to see someone have a way positive attitude about things because sometimes I feel like debbie downer. SO by seeing your optimism, I am going to stay focused and optimistic on things to come in the future :) 
Want: Hope its a better day:
Michelle: Any word from dr yet?? feel better!!
sorry if i missed anything!! :) <3


----------



## michelle01

drs - Thanks for the info! They did give me anti-inflammatories, so now I am worried about taking them. I did go and have x-rays done on my hip; just waiting for a call back to see what or if they find anything. I actually started crying at my appt when he asked for me to show where the pain was; I pushed too hard on the area :dohh:

Hopefully I will have my results tonight or by the morning. It is definitely my hip that is causing the pain. 

bubu - Wow, that does sound painful, dragging yourself across the ground. Mine hurts, but I just have to move slow. The pain pills help. 

That is great you made the decision with your DH Mobaby; one less thing to worry about ;)


----------



## almosthere

Michelle thanks for asking!! I had my prenatal apt. yesterday, very long, and will be back to hear my LO's heart beat at 12 weeks. Today I am very stressed with work and very fatigued-thought my MS went away, but long behold almost had to run out on the kids today during their snack-8 or 10 ritz crackers and I was back to normal!! LOL. I hope your pain and discomfort subside michelle!!! I had a cyst on my left ovary in May/June and it was VERY painful, the cramps and shooting pain made me want to cry-it can be especially painful during when ovulation would have taken place if a cyst had not prevented ov!

pink-so glad your scan went well-I do not get a 12 week scan, just get to hear the heartbeat I guess!!

want-I can't wait for your next ET, this has to be it!!

to those i missed I completely stink at personals but I am rooting all you ladies on who are waiting to start next ivf cycle, stimming, awaiting/healing from er and et-hope you are all healthy and doing well!!!


----------



## drsquid

michelle- i can already tell you the x rays will be normal. you didnt break your hip =) i dont know why they bother with them first, they are always normal in this situation. mri would likely show a joint effusion and edema in one muscle or another. perhaps capsular or labral injury. but the treatment is the same. i know mine hurt FOREVER unfortunately but eventually got better. PT helps.


----------



## bubumaci

michelle01 said:


> drs - Thanks for the info! They did give me anti-inflammatories, so now I am worried about taking them. I did go and have x-rays done on my hip; just waiting for a call back to see what or if they find anything. I actually started crying at my appt when he asked for me to show where the pain was; I pushed too hard on the area :dohh:
> 
> Hopefully I will have my results tonight or by the morning. It is definitely my hip that is causing the pain.
> 
> bubu - Wow, that does sound painful, dragging yourself across the ground. Mine hurts, but I just have to move slow. The pain pills help.
> 
> That is great you made the decision with your DH Mobaby; one less thing to worry about ;)

I hope the anti-inflammatories help!! I wasn't really dragging myself - I was curling up in the bathroom (after throwing up) and then going back to the bedroom, curling up there... didn't know what to do with myself, because I just couldn't find a position where I wasn't in pain.... 

Mo : I am glad that you have come to a decision (and even more so if I can somehow help you with my attitude :D) I can understand you being nervous with only one ... I would be too - but your doc will have his reasons and it is good that you feel you can trust his judgement! :hugs:


----------



## MrsC8776

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> AFM, this week has been way more stressful than I would have liked. Wednesday right before I got the call from the nurse that the beta was negative I got a call from my brother that they were taking my mom to the ER because they thought she was having a TIA (mini stroke). She had one a couple years ago and my nana had a stroke so we are always watching out for something like this. I left school and went to the ER. Talked to the nurse on the way there. Mom is ok, they THINK it was a strange migraine coming on. Thankfully there was no sign of any problems with her brain or anything else.
> 
> Yesterday I had my follow up appointment with my RE. We looked at everything they have on my uterus and hormone levels and everything else and we think the problem is egg quality which we knew was a problem because of my diminished ovarian reserve. So, we talked about the different ways to do donor cycles and because of the cost and timing, I am going to use frozen donor eggs. We are going to try to time the cycle over winter break so I dont have to miss so much school. I had a student tell me yesterday her mom is mad because of all the school I have missed. I would like to miss as little as I can so hopefully the timing will work out. I have an appointment next Thursday with the donor coordinator and a mandatory counseling appointment. Kind of frustrating that people who shouldnt be having kids dont have to go through anything but because I am using donor eggs I have to go to another counseling session (already went through one about using donor sperm). Ah well, at this point I dont care what I have to do do get me to bringing home a baby.
> 
> Sorry for such a LONG post! I hope everyone is having a great day and has a fantastic weekend!

Sorry to hear about your mom although I'm glad she is ok. I think it is great that you are moving forward and I'm glad you have a plan. That sucks about the student's mom being mad at you. If she has any idea what was going on I'm sure she would think twice about being mad. 



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> That would be great if we can be cycle buddies :happydance: I just received my blood results and it's at 101....it's coming down but slowlyyyyy :cry: I just want it at 0 so I can move forward....I'm to anxious now! lol
> 
> I'm glad to hear your mom is doing better. <3

Sorry your numbers are still up there. FX they drop quickly. 



MoBaby said:


> Hey ladies, I think DH and I have decided to put back 1 frostie with our upcoming cycle.... This kind of scares me but my RE is brillant and if this is what he is recommending then this is what I will do...I feel my RE would not present this to me if he really did not feel this is the best option. He has never been so adamant about this previously so obviously he has a reason. So that is what we will do. Now if I can only talk to the RE about this decision and not the nurse!!
> 
> BOMO: Glad mum is okay. And sounds like your RE has a good plan for another cycle.
> BUBU: Glad you can cycle soon with FET. FX everything is perfect! As sucky as it is, our journey is simiar during this and its good to see someone have a way positive attitude about things because sometimes I feel like debbie downer. SO by seeing your optimism, I am going to stay focused and optimistic on things to come in the future :)
> Want: Hope its a better day:
> Michelle: Any word from dr yet?? feel better!!
> sorry if i missed anything!! :) <3

I'm glad you have agreed on one. The wait is almost over!


----------



## Lindsay18

BOMO- glad the date was just a scare and she is ok!!!

Mo- that's awesome!!! Exciting!!!

Kathy- I'm anxious for you!!!! Xoxo


----------



## michelle01

Thanks drsquid - I would bet they will come back normal too. Then I will ask him for an MRI; just cause I want to know what this is and I know it isn't nothing cause it hurts way too much. I figure whatever it is, I will just have to deal with it till it heals itself :wacko:

bubu - I kinda feel the same way; cannot find a position to get comfortable.

almost - Sorry about the MS and being tired; hopefully that subsides soon ;)


----------



## almosthere

thanks michelle-I am not complaining though-I am more than happy to be experiencing pregnancy symptoms. 

Bubu and michelle hope you start feeling more comfortable soon!


----------



## Jenn76

*Michelle:* That is great less then three weeks to go!

*BOMO:* Sorry you had a scare with your mom. Sounds like you are well on your way to your next cycle. Glad to hear you were able to get appointments so fast. Once you do the screening how long does it take to get approved?

*Dr:* I'm sure you have a nice bump by now. I can't wait to feel them moving. Actually you are two cantaloupes which I agree is bigger then bananas. LOL! How are the headaches?

*Prayin:* Sorry the number wasn't at zero yet, but glad it is coming down. I hope you can start soon.

*Pink:* Hope you can have a nice relaxing weekend. 

*Mobaby:* Sounds like it is your best option for success. Glad to hear you are ready to move forward. Did AF come?

*MrsC:* How was your appointment?


----------



## MoBaby

nah, AF technically not due until the 25th.... I am on provera until then and AF should arrive the next day or two days after that.... But if AF wants to come sooner, she is more than welcome!! :)


----------



## MrsC8776

My appointment went good. I go back on Monday to meet with the OB. This was just a meeting with the nurse to go over all the info and get me all checked in. :thumbup: Thank you for asking!


----------



## Lindsay18

So glad it went well, Mrs. C!!! I have my first trimester scan on Monday:). It's a good day for both of us!!!


----------



## Swepakepa3

So i had a multi-quote to respond to all the ladies and i closed the window so i'm to lazy to go back...

Lulu (I think) - your scan is amazing!!!

Hmmm i can't remember who else i wanted to respond tooo...... Darn


AFM: I wish i had better news but...... currently 3 eggs have fertilized normally, 5 abnormally for some reason several sperm are attaching to a single egg causing abnormal fertilization, and 3 have yet to fertilize..... They will be calling me back tomorrow at some point and ET will most likely be on sunday 10/21. they suggested we implant 3 eggs so lets hope the 3 little eggs survive.

Good luck everyone!! :hugs: to all


----------



## Stinas

Lulu - your scan looks great!! Yay!! That's a good idea for the pio. Good to know for the future. 

Jenn - ill have a few drinks when I go out....nothing crazy. I'm actually glad I didn't go out. I am sick now. Head cold. DH was right but we won't let him know that lol

Bubm - yay!! 

Michelle - I would go back if the pain continues. Hope u feel better soon. 

Bomo - I hope your mom is doing better. That's rough. I know how u feel nits frustrating seeing people have kids easily that shouldn't. 

Mo - yay for making a decision!!! I feel sometimes the nurses know more and know you better. 

Mrs c - glad your apt went well!!!

Lindsay - hope your apt goes well on Monday. 

SwEp - 3 is not bad. Fx this is it!! 

As for me....I got this head cold and I'm dying at work!!! Tom I work open to close. Just my luck. Hopefully it's gone by transfer. :wacko:


----------



## Swepakepa3

whats going on with all these head colds? I have one as well.... stuffy nose..... blah like we don't have enough going on......


----------



## drsquid

swep- did they not do icsi? would they recommend that? fingers crossed 3 will more than do it for you

weather is changing here. friend went to the er today for her headache (30weeks pregnant) and i had mine back today for the first time in ages. sigh


----------



## azlissie

Lulu, that's a great pic! So cool.

Michelle, I really hope you can get some relief soon! I hate not knowing what's wrong.

Bomo, I agree that making you go to counseling is ridiculous. Like any woman would just rush right into using donor eggs without thinking things through first. I'm glad my clinic didn't make me do anything like that.

Swepa, I'm sending lots of positive vibes to your 3 embies!

Jenn, I think the 3D scans are really amazing and if this is the only time you're planning on being pregnant, it might be worth the extra $$. It would be awful to not do the scan and then regret it later.

Lindsay, glad you made it through parent conferences! I'm pretty lucky because since I teach high school, most parents don't even come to conferences any more and I'm lucky to get 5 people to show up (out of 150 kids).

Stinas, hope you feel better soon! There's definitely a lot of sickness going around right now. Good luck at work!

AFM, official test day is Tuesday but because I can't make it until after school I won't get the results until Weds afternoon. I have absolutely no symptoms though and I don't see how it could have worked. I didn't do OPKs but I did do the trigger shot - maybe I'm wrong about when I ov'd but I was really crampy about 41 hours after trigger and 17 hours after IUI. I'm going to try to convince my RE to do the next one 36 hrs post trigger.

MrsC, glad your appointment went well. How much longer is your hubby here?

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## TwoRdue

Hay all not feeling to greatest today so will read over other post later, just wanted to say hope you all have a great weekend!!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Swepakepa3 said:


> So i had a multi-quote to respond to all the ladies and i closed the window so i'm to lazy to go back...
> 
> Lulu (I think) - your scan is amazing!!!
> 
> Hmmm i can't remember who else i wanted to respond tooo...... Darn
> 
> 
> AFM: I wish i had better news but...... currently 3 eggs have fertilized normally, 5 abnormally for some reason several sperm are attaching to a single egg causing abnormal fertilization, and 3 have yet to fertilize..... They will be calling me back tomorrow at some point and ET will most likely be on sunday 10/21. they suggested we implant 3 eggs so lets hope the 3 little eggs survive.
> 
> Good luck everyone!! :hugs: to all



FX crossed for you!!! Three is a great number <3


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

MrsC8776 said:


> BabyOnMyOwn said:
> 
> 
> AFM, this week has been way more stressful than I would have liked. Wednesday right before I got the call from the nurse that the beta was negative I got a call from my brother that they were taking my mom to the ER because they thought she was having a TIA (mini stroke). She had one a couple years ago and my nana had a stroke so we are always watching out for something like this. I left school and went to the ER. Talked to the nurse on the way there. Mom is ok, they THINK it was a strange migraine coming on. Thankfully there was no sign of any problems with her brain or anything else.
> 
> Yesterday I had my follow up appointment with my RE. We looked at everything they have on my uterus and hormone levels and everything else and we think the problem is egg quality which we knew was a problem because of my diminished ovarian reserve. So, we talked about the different ways to do donor cycles and because of the cost and timing, I am going to use frozen donor eggs. We are going to try to time the cycle over winter break so I dont have to miss so much school. I had a student tell me yesterday her mom is mad because of all the school I have missed. I would like to miss as little as I can so hopefully the timing will work out. I have an appointment next Thursday with the donor coordinator and a mandatory counseling appointment. Kind of frustrating that people who shouldnt be having kids dont have to go through anything but because I am using donor eggs I have to go to another counseling session (already went through one about using donor sperm). Ah well, at this point I dont care what I have to do do get me to bringing home a baby.
> 
> Sorry for such a LONG post! I hope everyone is having a great day and has a fantastic weekend!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your mom although I'm glad she is ok. I think it is great that you are moving forward and I'm glad you have a plan. That sucks about the student's mom being mad at you. If she has any idea what was going on I'm sure she would think twice about being mad.
> 
> 
> 
> PRAYIN4BABIES said:
> 
> 
> That would be great if we can be cycle buddies :happydance: I just received my blood results and it's at 101....it's coming down but slowlyyyyy :cry: I just want it at 0 so I can move forward....I'm to anxious now! lol
> 
> I'm glad to hear your mom is doing better. <3Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry your numbers are still up there. FX they drop quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, I think DH and I have decided to put back 1 frostie with our upcoming cycle.... This kind of scares me but my RE is brillant and if this is what he is recommending then this is what I will do...I feel my RE would not present this to me if he really did not feel this is the best option. He has never been so adamant about this previously so obviously he has a reason. So that is what we will do. Now if I can only talk to the RE about this decision and not the nurse!!
> 
> BOMO: Glad mum is okay. And sounds like your RE has a good plan for another cycle.
> BUBU: Glad you can cycle soon with FET. FX everything is perfect! As sucky as it is, our journey is simiar during this and its good to see someone have a way positive attitude about things because sometimes I feel like debbie downer. SO by seeing your optimism, I am going to stay focused and optimistic on things to come in the future :)
> Want: Hope its a better day:
> Michelle: Any word from dr yet?? feel better!!
> sorry if i missed anything!! :) <3Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad you have agreed on one. The wait is almost over!Click to expand...



I have blood work again on the 29th.....it better be at 0.....or Im going to have to start jumping up and down so AF can come down :haha:......it should be down to 0 by then...lol


----------



## MrsC8776

Lindsay18 said:


> So glad it went well, Mrs. C!!! I have my first trimester scan on Monday:). It's a good day for both of us!!!

Yay for Monday! Lets hope it is a great day! 



Swepakepa3 said:


> So i had a multi-quote to respond to all the ladies and i closed the window so i'm to lazy to go back...
> 
> Lulu (I think) - your scan is amazing!!!
> 
> Hmmm i can't remember who else i wanted to respond tooo...... Darn
> 
> 
> AFM: I wish i had better news but...... currently 3 eggs have fertilized normally, 5 abnormally for some reason several sperm are attaching to a single egg causing abnormal fertilization, and 3 have yet to fertilize..... They will be calling me back tomorrow at some point and ET will most likely be on sunday 10/21. they suggested we implant 3 eggs so lets hope the 3 little eggs survive.
> 
> Good luck everyone!! :hugs: to all

3 is still great! I know it isn't what you were expecting but it is still good. Try to stay positive. :hugs:



Stinas said:


> Lulu - your scan looks great!! Yay!! That's a good idea for the pio. Good to know for the future.
> 
> Jenn - ill have a few drinks when I go out....nothing crazy. I'm actually glad I didn't go out. I am sick now. Head cold. DH was right but we won't let him know that lol
> 
> Bubm - yay!!
> 
> Michelle - I would go back if the pain continues. Hope u feel better soon.
> 
> Bomo - I hope your mom is doing better. That's rough. I know how u feel nits frustrating seeing people have kids easily that shouldn't.
> 
> Mo - yay for making a decision!!! I feel sometimes the nurses know more and know you better.
> 
> Mrs c - glad your apt went well!!!
> 
> Lindsay - hope your apt goes well on Monday.
> 
> SwEp - 3 is not bad. Fx this is it!!
> 
> As for me....I got this head cold and I'm dying at work!!! Tom I work open to close. Just my luck. Hopefully it's gone by transfer. :wacko:

I hope you feel better soon! 



drsquid said:


> swep- did they not do icsi? would they recommend that? fingers crossed 3 will more than do it for you
> 
> weather is changing here. friend went to the er today for her headache (30weeks pregnant) and i had mine back today for the first time in ages. sigh

Fx your headache goes away and stays away. 



azlissie said:


> Lulu, that's a great pic! So cool.
> 
> Michelle, I really hope you can get some relief soon! I hate not knowing what's wrong.
> 
> Bomo, I agree that making you go to counseling is ridiculous. Like any woman would just rush right into using donor eggs without thinking things through first. I'm glad my clinic didn't make me do anything like that.
> 
> Swepa, I'm sending lots of positive vibes to your 3 embies!
> 
> Jenn, I think the 3D scans are really amazing and if this is the only time you're planning on being pregnant, it might be worth the extra $$. It would be awful to not do the scan and then regret it later.
> 
> Lindsay, glad you made it through parent conferences! I'm pretty lucky because since I teach high school, most parents don't even come to conferences any more and I'm lucky to get 5 people to show up (out of 150 kids).
> 
> Stinas, hope you feel better soon! There's definitely a lot of sickness going around right now. Good luck at work!
> 
> AFM, official test day is Tuesday but because I can't make it until after school I won't get the results until Weds afternoon. I have absolutely no symptoms though and I don't see how it could have worked. I didn't do OPKs but I did do the trigger shot - maybe I'm wrong about when I ov'd but I was really crampy about 41 hours after trigger and 17 hours after IUI. I'm going to try to convince my RE to do the next one 36 hrs post trigger.
> 
> MrsC, glad your appointment went well. How much longer is your hubby here?
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!

Fx for Tuesday! 

I think he will be home until the 9th but that isn't for sure. 



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> I have blood work again on the 29th.....it better be at 0.....or Im going to have to start jumping up and down so AF can come down :haha:......it should be down to 0 by then...lol

It should be 0 by the 29th. :hugs:


----------



## Pink gerbera

Swepa - I'm keeping everything crossed for your 3 embryos. Have they given you any idea when they'll put them back??

Lulu - great pictures

MrsC - glad the appointment went well. 

Lindsay - cant wait to hear how your scan on Monday goes :)

Have a great weekend ladies xx


----------



## bubumaci

Almost - I am fine :) Michelle was asking how I was when I had my slipped disc (which was 4,5 years ago :)

... I hope everyone is doing well and I wish everyone a great Saturday ... Roll on weekend :)

Swepa - fingers crossed for your three :hugs: I am surprised they didn't do ICSI?

AZ - good luck for your test in a few days .. :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

swepa: 3 is great! so many on here are pg as result of just 3 so I think your chances are good!!
prayin: stinks about your HCG!! Cant believe it is taking so long to get to 0. After my mc it took 8 weeks for af to show even after d/c so I think my hcg stuck around for 5-6 weeks! its crazy! fx on the 29th for you!!


----------



## almosthere

Hi bubu-sorry for the mix up-I am clearly foggy in my memory already-I think I have super early pregnancy brain!!! And I thought I read something about a cyst as well and a slipped disc so was not sure what was what. 

Anywho, glad to hear all is well now!! LOL


----------



## Swepakepa3

drsquid said:


> swep- did they not do icsi? would they recommend that? fingers crossed 3 will more than do it for you
> 
> weather is changing here. friend went to the er today for her headache (30weeks pregnant) and i had mine back today for the first time in ages. sigh


they might recommend it now.... but what aggervates me is did they not see this happen last IVF cycle, be cause now i'm out of insurance coverage for my meds therefore don't think another IVF cycle is possibe, this is my last shot at it for a while..... so we shall she what happens, waiting for the follow up call this morning.


----------



## Swepakepa3

Pink gerbera said:


> Swepa - I'm keeping everything crossed for your 3 embryos. Have they given you any idea when they'll put them back??
> 
> Lulu - great pictures
> 
> MrsC - glad the appointment went well.
> 
> Lindsay - cant wait to hear how your scan on Monday goes :)
> 
> Have a great weekend ladies xx

Tomorrow (sunday 10/21)


----------



## Swepakepa3

azlissie said:


> Lulu, that's a great pic! So cool.
> 
> Michelle, I really hope you can get some relief soon! I hate not knowing what's wrong.
> 
> Bomo, I agree that making you go to counseling is ridiculous. Like any woman would just rush right into using donor eggs without thinking things through first. I'm glad my clinic didn't make me do anything like that.
> 
> Swepa, I'm sending lots of positive vibes to your 3 embies!
> 
> Jenn, I think the 3D scans are really amazing and if this is the only time you're planning on being pregnant, it might be worth the extra $$. It would be awful to not do the scan and then regret it later.
> 
> Lindsay, glad you made it through parent conferences! I'm pretty lucky because since I teach high school, most parents don't even come to conferences any more and I'm lucky to get 5 people to show up (out of 150 kids).
> 
> Stinas, hope you feel better soon! There's definitely a lot of sickness going around right now. Good luck at work!
> 
> AFM, official test day is Tuesday but because I can't make it until after school I won't get the results until Weds afternoon. I have absolutely no symptoms though and I don't see how it could have worked. I didn't do OPKs but I did do the trigger shot - maybe I'm wrong about when I ov'd but I was really crampy about 41 hours after trigger and 17 hours after IUI. I'm going to try to convince my RE to do the next one 36 hrs post trigger.
> 
> MrsC, glad your appointment went well. How much longer is your hubby here?
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!

Fingers crossed for you!!! :hugs: best of luck!!!



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyOnMyOwn said:
> 
> 
> AFM, this week has been way more stressful than I would have liked. Wednesday right before I got the call from the nurse that the beta was negative I got a call from my brother that they were taking my mom to the ER because they thought she was having a TIA (mini stroke). She had one a couple years ago and my nana had a stroke so we are always watching out for something like this. I left school and went to the ER. Talked to the nurse on the way there. Mom is ok, they THINK it was a strange migraine coming on. Thankfully there was no sign of any problems with her brain or anything else.
> 
> Yesterday I had my follow up appointment with my RE. We looked at everything they have on my uterus and hormone levels and everything else and we think the problem is egg quality which we knew was a problem because of my diminished ovarian reserve. So, we talked about the different ways to do donor cycles and because of the cost and timing, I am going to use frozen donor eggs. We are going to try to time the cycle over winter break so I dont have to miss so much school. I had a student tell me yesterday her mom is mad because of all the school I have missed. I would like to miss as little as I can so hopefully the timing will work out. I have an appointment next Thursday with the donor coordinator and a mandatory counseling appointment. Kind of frustrating that people who shouldnt be having kids dont have to go through anything but because I am using donor eggs I have to go to another counseling session (already went through one about using donor sperm). Ah well, at this point I dont care what I have to do do get me to bringing home a baby.
> 
> Sorry for such a LONG post! I hope everyone is having a great day and has a fantastic weekend!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your mom although I'm glad she is ok. I think it is great that you are moving forward and I'm glad you have a plan. That sucks about the student's mom being mad at you. If she has any idea what was going on I'm sure she would think twice about being mad.
> 
> 
> 
> PRAYIN4BABIES said:
> 
> 
> That would be great if we can be cycle buddies :happydance: I just received my blood results and it's at 101....it's coming down but slowlyyyyy :cry: I just want it at 0 so I can move forward....I'm to anxious now! lol
> 
> I'm glad to hear your mom is doing better. <3Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry your numbers are still up there. FX they drop quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, I think DH and I have decided to put back 1 frostie with our upcoming cycle.... This kind of scares me but my RE is brillant and if this is what he is recommending then this is what I will do...I feel my RE would not present this to me if he really did not feel this is the best option. He has never been so adamant about this previously so obviously he has a reason. So that is what we will do. Now if I can only talk to the RE about this decision and not the nurse!!
> 
> BOMO: Glad mum is okay. And sounds like your RE has a good plan for another cycle.
> BUBU: Glad you can cycle soon with FET. FX everything is perfect! As sucky as it is, our journey is simiar during this and its good to see someone have a way positive attitude about things because sometimes I feel like debbie downer. SO by seeing your optimism, I am going to stay focused and optimistic on things to come in the future :)
> Want: Hope its a better day:
> Michelle: Any word from dr yet?? feel better!!
> sorry if i missed anything!! :) <3Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad you have agreed on one. The wait is almost over!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have blood work again on the 29th.....it better be at 0.....or Im going to have to start jumping up and down so AF can come down :haha:......it should be down to 0 by then...lolClick to expand...

lets hope its down and AF arrives.... there are very few times we wish for AF and thats when she is stubborn!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Hi Girls,
I have been reading all the posts but have been laying low for past couple days....
My bleeding is still on and I am starting to expect the worst... I have an ultrasound on Tuesday to see if the baby is doing ok but at this point with the amount of bleeding I am just not sure what to expect.
I am sorry I cannot do personals now... Need your prayers my friends!


----------



## Lindsay18

Want- you always have my prayers. I'm hoping you won't need them, though. Is the bleeding still as bad as it was? Did they say that it would continue for a certain amount of time???


----------



## MoBaby

want :( Im sorry the bleeding is still on... I really hope everything is okay and seeing your scan was okay the other day I bet you little bean is just fine. Really praying hard for you!! Didnt your doctor say the bleeding would continue for a few days? I thought I read that..


----------



## almosthere

want-sending many prayers to you and little bean-I am hoping your ultrasound shows only good news.

to those waiting for beta-looks like you azlissie-GL-will you be taking a HPT before hand?! so close-and please do not worry about lack of symptoms I basically had none-had I not taking a hpt before, I would have been even more shocked to hear I was pregnant-this could be it for you symptoms or no symptoms!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Want - so sorry to hear you're feeling like this :hugs: I'm sure your little baby is just fine but I can just imagine how worried you must be. Is there any way you could go to ER today and get another emergency scan? 

Swepa - I had only 3 eggs fertilise too... Fx'd for you!!

BOMO - delighted things are moving forward for you again!

Prayin - hope your numbers continue to fall...:hugs:

Michelle - so sorry you're in pain hon, hope the doctor sorts you soon.

Mo - glad yourself and dh have reached a decision :thumbup: Good luck!

Afm, was at a wedding last night and ended up staying way later than I thought I'd be able to. Shattered today!!! :sleep:


----------



## MrsC8776

wantbabysoon said:


> Hi Girls,
> I have been reading all the posts but have been laying low for past couple days....
> My bleeding is still on and I am starting to expect the worst... I have an ultrasound on Tuesday to see if the baby is doing ok but at this point with the amount of bleeding I am just not sure what to expect.
> I am sorry I cannot do personals now... Need your prayers my friends!

:hugs: Thinking of you and your little one hanging on. I'm sure everything is ok but getting a scan will help. I hope the bleeding stops soon. 

Ladies I just want to give you a heads up. I might not be that social for a few days. I will try to keep un on the updates though. I got the results for the testing that is done at 12 and 16 weeks. Some good and some bad. I have my appointment Monday with the new OB so hopefully things will be back to normal for me soon. I'm trying to stay positive but when you get pretty high odds of something possibly being wrong it's a little difficult. Sending :hugs: to you all and I hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Want - I'm so sorry you are experiencing this. I will keep everything crossed that your scan on Tuesday shows that everything is fine with your bean. 

Swepa - hope it goes well tomorrow. How many will you put back? Xx


----------



## Pink gerbera

Mrs C - on no I'm really sorry to hear you've had some bad news. I hope you're ok and you can find some answers from your OB on Monday. 

Pink x


----------



## Lindsay18

Mrs C- I'm so sorry about your news. I'm really hoping everything works out for the best! Take the time you need and know we are all here for you!!


----------



## GettingBroody

MrsC - :hugs: Don't feel under any pressure to keep up on here, just take care of yourself right now. Fx'd you get some reassurance on Monday.


----------



## Swepakepa3

wantbabysoon said:


> Hi Girls,
> I have been reading all the posts but have been laying low for past couple days....
> My bleeding is still on and I am starting to expect the worst... I have an ultrasound on Tuesday to see if the baby is doing ok but at this point with the amount of bleeding I am just not sure what to expect.
> I am sorry I cannot do personals now... Need your prayers my friends!

Sorry to hear this want...... hope you make out well... my thoughts and prayers are with you



Pink gerbera said:


> Want - I'm so sorry you are experiencing this. I will keep everything crossed that your scan on Tuesday shows that everything is fine with your bean.
> 
> Swepa - hope it goes well tomorrow. How many will you put back? Xx

all three



MrsC8776 said:


> wantbabysoon said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls,
> I have been reading all the posts but have been laying low for past couple days....
> My bleeding is still on and I am starting to expect the worst... I have an ultrasound on Tuesday to see if the baby is doing ok but at this point with the amount of bleeding I am just not sure what to expect.
> I am sorry I cannot do personals now... Need your prayers my friends!
> 
> :hugs: Thinking of you and your little one hanging on. I'm sure everything is ok but getting a scan will help. I hope the bleeding stops soon.
> 
> Ladies I just want to give you a heads up. I might not be that social for a few days. I will try to keep un on the updates though. I got the results for the testing that is done at 12 and 16 weeks. Some good and some bad. I have my appointment Monday with the new OB so hopefully things will be back to normal for me soon. I'm trying to stay positive but when you get pretty high odds of something possibly being wrong it's a little difficult. Sending :hugs: to you all and I hope you all have a great weekend.Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## wantbabysoon

Thanks for your concerns ladies. I am so glad I have you guys.
The doctor said the bleeding would continue for few days but should decrease... My bleeding is still really heavy.. one pad per 3-4 hours.... 
They want me to go to ER only if bleeding increases to 1 pad per hour or if I feel dehydrated, so I am still holding off on that.

MrsC - I hope u get good news on Monday .. i wish we could just enjoy being pregnant.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

MrsC... Thinking of you and hoping everything goes well Monday!

Want... Praying for you and your little one.

Swepak... I know those weren't the results you wanted but you only need 1.

I hope everyone else is having a good day. I'm curled up on the couch with a horrible migraine. Waiting for my migraine "cocktail" of pills to kick in.


----------



## Jenn76

MrsC: I hope everything is okay, my prayers are with you.

Want: Sorry to hear the bleeding is still bad, I'm sure your little bean will be okay. My thoughts and prayers are with you. Good luck on Tuesday.

Prayin: I hope your number is at 0 at you next appointment. And that AF comes soon.

Two: Sorry to hear you aren't feeling well, rest up.

Stinas: That head cold is awful, mine lasted for two weeks. I hope yours goes away before your FET.

Swepakepa: Three are good, that's all I had. FX the other three fertilize and you get some frosties.

DrS: Headaches suck I have them too. I hope your go away soon. I bet the cooler weather there would be like beach weather to me, I wake up to frost everyday. We will get snow soon. 

Azlissie: I hope you get your BFP!

BOMO: Sorry to hear you have a migraine, hope it passes soon.


----------



## MoBaby

MrsC: I really hope everything is okay :( Those tests are just screening tests and in the end you cant really tell until the baby is delivered. My neighbor had a really high chance of DS with both of her girls and both were healthy normal babies. Take all the time you need!! Really hope all is okay!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Thanks ladies! I just wanted to let you know in case I seem a little short on the replies. Our numbers for DS came back great at 1:10,000 but for NTD (Neural Tube Defect) it's 1:100. That is very low or high. How ever it is looked at. My new OB has no idea so I have to call first thing in the morning on Monday to let her know so that we can talk about it that afternoon. A genetic counselor called at about 530 last night to let me know so I wasn't able to do anything. I wish the call had come in on a different day but oh well. It is what it is and stressing isn't going to do anything except drive me crazy. I'll see the extra dr's, be high risk and/or do what ever I need to do to make sure these babies are safe. :thumbup:


----------



## michelle01

MrsC - Thinking about you and hope you get good news on Monday :hugs:


----------



## azlissie

MrsC, I'm so sorry you've gotten some upsetting news. I hope your OB can reassure you on Monday and tell you a little more about what that means. A 1% chance is still pretty low so I'm really hoping it all works out okay.

Swepa, good luck with ET tomorrow!


----------



## TwoRdue

MrsC - Just want to say sorry that you have bad news and hope that turns out well.xx


----------



## almosthere

mrsc-are you thinking of doing the amnio to really find out if you are in fact at risk?? I am very nervous as I was told about the DS and other testing at 2 weeks with a scan and how to be sure, you would need a amnio, I am personally not going to test. I am so sorry for your worries I hope they get eased soon with more answers!


----------



## MrsC8776

No, I don't want an amnio. Honestly it isn't going to make a difference anyways. We will love the babies no matter what happens. The testing was just to prepare us just incase something comes up. That and we had to use a donor so we weren't 100% sure of everything. The woman I spoke to last night said that at her office they like to do a scan within 5 days to give peace of mind and also check on the babies. Hopefully Monday this new OB will send me for a scan and also set me up with a genetic counselor as well as a MFM. I'll let you all know how Monday goes and what she says. Until then we just wait. I'm sure everything will be ok in the end. :)


----------



## almosthere

Monday is soon-and I completely agree about loving babies no matter what! BUT I am sure that both of your growing peas will be just fine!!! Glad to hear you get a scan-what a treat (although I understand it will be nerve wrecking until you get the confirmation that all looks well-GL)

I just found out at the dentist today that I have gingivitis which I have never had before until pregnancy!


----------



## MrsC8776

Thanks almost! :) 

What do they do to treat that? Sorry to hear that you have to deal with it. I believe the signs are swollen gums and bleeding?


----------



## almosthere

I didnt have those signs-I think she mentioned it is in one area of my gums but not sure....she was a bit vague about it all. Since my case is not too bad, they just told me to keep using prescribed flouride toothpaste and to switch from using it in the morning to just the night (i also use regular either am or pm lol). So i use that and do not rinse my mouth after brushing so the flouride can attack the ging!! I cant stand not rinsing after brushing so this will be a stinker for me!


----------



## wantbabysoon

MrsC8776 said:


> Thanks ladies! I just wanted to let you know in case I seem a little short on the replies. Our numbers for DS came back great at 1:10,000 but for NTD (Neural Tube Defect) it's 1:100. That is very low or high. How ever it is looked at. My new OB has no idea so I have to call first thing in the morning on Monday to let her know so that we can talk about it that afternoon. A genetic counselor called at about 530 last night to let me know so I wasn't able to do anything. I wish the call had come in on a different day but oh well. It is what it is and stressing isn't going to do anything except drive me crazy. I'll see the extra dr's, be high risk and/or do what ever I need to do to make sure these babies are safe. :thumbup:

Fingers crossed Monday will bring great news and put your mind at ease... 1:100 is still just a 1% chance, right? I am sure your babies will be just fine.


----------



## Jenn76

MrsC my OB says that most of those tests on twins are not accurate. And even so 1:100 is a low number. I really hope your appointment on Monday reassures you. FX for you.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

wantbabysoon said:


> Hi Girls,
> I have been reading all the posts but have been laying low for past couple days....
> My bleeding is still on and I am starting to expect the worst... I have an ultrasound on Tuesday to see if the baby is doing ok but at this point with the amount of bleeding I am just not sure what to expect.
> I am sorry I cannot do personals now... Need your prayers my friends!

Sweetie....prayers are being sent for you....Im so sorry.... <3


----------



## TwoRdue

Want _ I am so sorry that you are going through this and will hope for the best.x

MrC - I hope that al goes well for you on Monday and you get better news, will be thinking of you.x


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

MrsC8776 said:


> wantbabysoon said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls,
> I have been reading all the posts but have been laying low for past couple days....
> My bleeding is still on and I am starting to expect the worst... I have an ultrasound on Tuesday to see if the baby is doing ok but at this point with the amount of bleeding I am just not sure what to expect.
> I am sorry I cannot do personals now... Need your prayers my friends!
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/home.php
> :hugs: Thinking of you and your little one hanging on. I'm sure everything is ok but getting a scan will help. I hope the bleeding stops soon.
> 
> Ladies I just want to give you a heads up. I might not be that social for a few days. I will try to keep un on the updates though. I got the results for the testing that is done at 12 and 16 weeks. Some good and some bad. I have my appointment Monday with the new OB so hopefully things will be back to normal for me soon. I'm trying to stay positive but when you get pretty high odds of something possibly being wrong it's a little difficult. Sending :hugs: to you all and I hope you all have a great weekend.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> MrsC...you are in my prayers <3Click to expand...


----------



## honeycheeks

Hi ladies, how is everyone.
I have been posting regularly as I have been trying to keep my thoughts off TTC so I could keep tabs on my FET stress. It has worked well so far. I had my transfer yesterday . We had 2 blasts put back and 12 more still frozen. I hope they are doing their job inside me. I cant still believe there are 2 alive blips inside of me. OTD is 4th of Nov.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

MrsC8776 said:



> wantbabysoon said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls,
> I have been reading all the posts but have been laying low for past couple days....
> My bleeding is still on and I am starting to expect the worst... I have an ultrasound on Tuesday to see if the baby is doing ok but at this point with the amount of bleeding I am just not sure what to expect.
> I am sorry I cannot do personals now... Need your prayers my friends!
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/home.php
> :hugs: Thinking of you and your little one hanging on. I'm sure everything is ok but getting a scan will help. I hope the bleeding stops soon.
> 
> Ladies I just want to give you a heads up. I might not be that social for a few days. I will try to keep un on the updates though. I got the results for the testing that is done at 12 and 16 weeks. Some good and some bad. I have my appointment Monday with the new OB so hopefully things will be back to normal for me soon. I'm trying to stay positive but when you get pretty high odds of something possibly being wrong it's a little difficult. Sending :hugs: to you all and I hope you all have a great weekend.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> MrsC...you are in my prayers <3Click to expand...


----------



## MrsC8776

honeycheeks said:


> Hi ladies, how is everyone.
> I have been posting regularly as I have been trying to keep my thoughts off TTC so I could keep tabs on my FET stress. It has worked well so far. I had my transfer yesterday . We had 2 blasts put back and 12 more still frozen. I hope they are doing their job inside me. I cant still believe there are 2 alive blips inside of me. OTD is 4th of Nov.

Congrats on being PUPO! Fx for the 4th! Will you be testing before then? 

Thank you to all of you. :hugs:

Swep~ Good luck tomorrow! I can't wait to hear how it goes.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Mrs C - thinking of you. I agree though a 1% chance is pretty low so I'm hopeful all will be fine. 

Swepa - good luck with your transfer today :) Lots of rest after!

Honey - congrats on being PUPO. Lots of rest to let the beans snuggle in.

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## GettingBroody

Hi Honey! :hi: Congrats on being PUPO!!! Sending lots of :dust: Will you test before the 4th?

Swepa - good luck today!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

honeycheeks said:


> Hi ladies, how is everyone.
> I have been posting regularly as I have been trying to keep my thoughts off TTC so I could keep tabs on my FET stress. It has worked well so far. I had my transfer yesterday . We had 2 blasts put back and 12 more still frozen. I hope they are doing their job inside me. I cant still believe there are 2 alive blips inside of me. OTD is 4th of Nov.

Congrats on being PUPO!!:hugs:


----------



## Jenn76

Honeycheeks: Welcome back! :hi: Congrats on being PUPO! FX that Nov 4th brings good news. 

Swepakepa: Good Luck today! I'll be thinking about you.


----------



## Lindsay18

Honey- congratulations on being PUPO with twins!!!!


----------



## Swepakepa3

MrsC: like someone else mentioned those tests aren't 100%, I have a friend who they told the baby had changes of having DS or something else and they baby was just fine, they has my sister all worries Bc her baby had a large head circumference and my nephew is the cutest healthiest baby.... So nothing is set in stone until that little one is born.

Want: hope all well today, thinking of you

Honey: congrats in PUPO with twins!! Healthy and happy TWW!!

Afm: at transfer now just waiting, the plan is to put three little beans back!! Beta is 11/2!!


----------



## almosthere

wow GL swepa so exciting!!!!

honey congrats on being PUPO woohoo!!!


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

have any of u ladies had any experiences with FET xx


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Swepakepa3 said:


> MrsC: like someone else mentioned those tests aren't 100%, I have a friend who they told the baby had changes of having DS or something else and they baby was just fine, they has my sister all worries Bc her baby had a large head circumference and my nephew is the cutest healthiest baby.... So nothing is set in stone until that little one is born.
> 
> Want: hope all well today, thinking of you
> 
> Honey: congrats in PUPO with twins!! Healthy and happy TWW!!
> 
> Afm: at transfer now just waiting, the plan is to put three little beans back!! Beta is 11/2!!

Whoot whoot!!!!! Yeahhhh buddy!!!! So excited for you!!!


----------



## MoBaby

congrats honey!! 12 frosties!! WOW!! You are very lucky!! :)

YAY swepa!!! PUPO with triplets!!! How do they look today??


----------



## Swepakepa3

Ok so just left ET..... Alittle discouraged.....

Only transferee two because 6,5,4 cell embryo's..... So we put the 6 and 5 back they said there would be no benefit of putting the 4 Cell in since it hasn't changed since yesterday..... I did some research and ideally they like 7-10 cell embyro's on day 3..... So we shall see 

Thanks for all the support ladies!!

:hugs:


----------



## bubumaci

Want :hugs: Is it just bleeding, or are you cramping as well? Perhaps (I am completely naive here) ... the bleeding is normal, in that you are shedding out the other LO - and unless you are cramping as well, that your other beany is completely OK... I so hope so - you are in my prayers! :hugs:

MrsC ... big :hugs: to you, my Dear!

Swepa :hugs: congratulations on being PUPO with :baby::baby: Enjoy your TWW as best you can - my fingers are tightly crossed for some serious implanting :hugs:


----------



## azlissie

Honey, I hope this FET works out for you! Best of luck.

Swepa, I'm sure the two that were put back are going to snuggle in and be just fine.

Want, how are you doing today? I really hope your bean is okay.

AFM, almost tested this morning but then I decided to give myself a couple more days of ignorant bliss. Hope you're all having a good weekend!


----------



## wantbabysoon

bubumaci said:


> Want :hugs: Is it just bleeding, or are you cramping as well? Perhaps (I am completely naive here) ... the bleeding is normal, in that you are shedding out the other LO - and unless you are cramping as well, that your other beany is completely OK... I so hope so - you are in my prayers! :hugs:
> 
> MrsC ... big :hugs: to you, my Dear!
> 
> Swepa :hugs: congratulations on being PUPO with :baby::baby: Enjoy your TWW as best you can - my fingers are tightly crossed for some serious implanting :hugs:

It is just bleeding so far.. No cramping. I am being hopeful until my next appointment on Tuesday but really nervous as well.

Congrats on being PUPO swepa and honey!


----------



## MrsC8776

Swepakepa3 said:


> Ok so just left ET..... Alittle discouraged.....
> 
> Only transferee two because 6,5,4 cell embryo's..... So we put the 6 and 5 back they said there would be no benefit of putting the 4 Cell in since it hasn't changed since yesterday..... I did some research and ideally they like 7-10 cell embyro's on day 3..... So we shall see
> 
> Thanks for all the support ladies!!
> 
> :hugs:

Congrats on being PUPO!! 



azlissie said:


> Honey, I hope this FET works out for you! Best of luck.
> 
> Swepa, I'm sure the two that were put back are going to snuggle in and be just fine.
> 
> Want, how are you doing today? I really hope your bean is okay.
> 
> AFM, almost tested this morning but then I decided to give myself a couple more days of ignorant bliss. Hope you're all having a good weekend!

When are you suppose to be testing? Fx for you!



wantbabysoon said:


> bubumaci said:
> 
> 
> Want :hugs: Is it just bleeding, or are you cramping as well? Perhaps (I am completely naive here) ... the bleeding is normal, in that you are shedding out the other LO - and unless you are cramping as well, that your other beany is completely OK... I so hope so - you are in my prayers! :hugs:
> 
> MrsC ... big :hugs: to you, my Dear!
> 
> Swepa :hugs: congratulations on being PUPO with :baby::baby: Enjoy your TWW as best you can - my fingers are tightly crossed for some serious implanting :hugs:
> 
> It is just bleeding so far.. No cramping. I am being hopeful until my next appointment on Tuesday but really nervous as well.
> 
> Congrats on being PUPO swepa and honey!Click to expand...

No cramping is a very good sign. I hope the bleeding lets up for you. Keeping you in my thoughts that everything looks good on Tuesday! :hugs:

Stinas~ Your time is almost here! :happydance:


----------



## jchic

Want- thinking of you and hoping your ok! I am sure LO is fine 

Az and swe- good luck!!!!!


----------



## almosthere

swepa-sorry you are a bit discouraged, but 2 is still GREAT! GL in your TWW!!!!


----------



## Stinas

want - Im sorry you are still bleeding.....I hope its nothing....You are in my thoughts & prayers! :hugs:

MrsC - I hope everything goes well at your apt tom!!

Swepa - Congrats on being PUPO!!!

Honey - FX this is it cycle buddy!!! 

azlissie - FX!

Hope I got everyone! I had a little break from work so I wanted to come check in with everyone!!! 
I am feeling better today. Just tired, but I have been putting in a lot of hours lately, so im sure thats why. Went in this am for bloodwork, which was brutal since I did a 16hr shift(on 4hrs sleep), went to bed at like 4am to wake up at 7...grrrr...im sooo not a morning person. I went back to bed afterwards, but glad I woke up in time for lunch with my friend and her one year old. I missed her...its been like two weeks since I have seen her, which is probably the longest since she was like two months old! 
Anyways....bloods came out fine....I keep taking all the same meds and PIO. My butt hurts, but oh well, got to suck it up. I am going to try doing the same cheek two days in a row....lets see how that works out. 
Hope all is well!!! Off to work I go again lol yay.


----------



## Swepakepa3

Azzie: good luck!!

thanks ladies


----------



## Lindsay18

Ugh Stinas that sucks. Is that the little girl you sent me a pic of?!! She's sooooo cute!!!
Keep your head up and TRY TO RELAX a little lol!!! Xoxo


----------



## Jenn76

Swepakepa3 said:


> Ok so just left ET..... Alittle discouraged.....
> 
> Only transferee two because 6,5,4 cell embryo's..... So we put the 6 and 5 back they said there would be no benefit of putting the 4 Cell in since it hasn't changed since yesterday..... I did some research and ideally they like 7-10 cell embyro's on day 3..... So we shall see
> 
> Thanks for all the support ladies!!
> 
> :hugs:

Congrats on being PUPO! I hope those two beans snuggle in tight. 



azlissie said:


> Honey, I hope this FET works out for you! Best of luck.
> 
> Swepa, I'm sure the two that were put back are going to snuggle in and be just fine.
> 
> Want, how are you doing today? I really hope your bean is okay.
> 
> AFM, almost tested this morning but then I decided to give myself a couple more days of ignorant bliss. Hope you're all having a good weekend!

FX for you! I hope this IUI brings you your BFP.



Stinas said:


> want - Im sorry you are still bleeding.....I hope its nothing....You are in my thoughts & prayers! :hugs:
> 
> MrsC - I hope everything goes well at your apt tom!!
> 
> Swepa - Congrats on being PUPO!!!
> 
> Honey - FX this is it cycle buddy!!!
> 
> azlissie - FX!
> 
> Hope I got everyone! I had a little break from work so I wanted to come check in with everyone!!!
> I am feeling better today. Just tired, but I have been putting in a lot of hours lately, so im sure thats why. Went in this am for bloodwork, which was brutal since I did a 16hr shift(on 4hrs sleep), went to bed at like 4am to wake up at 7...grrrr...im sooo not a morning person. I went back to bed afterwards, but glad I woke up in time for lunch with my friend and her one year old. I missed her...its been like two weeks since I have seen her, which is probably the longest since she was like two months old!
> Anyways....bloods came out fine....I keep taking all the same meds and PIO. My butt hurts, but oh well, got to suck it up. I am going to try doing the same cheek two days in a row....lets see how that works out.
> Hope all is well!!! Off to work I go again lol yay.

Wow, what a crazy work schedule. I hope things calm down once you are PUPO. Not much longer! FX for you.


----------



## wantbabysoon

This weekend has been really stressful... The bleeding has gone down a bit today.. I am hoping it stops by tomorrow or Tuesday... I am really nervous about my scan on Tuesday to find out how the little one is doing... I am holding on to hope since all through the bleeding I did not have any cramping...


----------



## almosthere

you will know baby is safe soon want!! for some reason i thought it was tomorrow, but tuesday is not far at all!


----------



## Stinas

Lindsay - Yes it is her! I think she hit her terrible twos early...terrible ones lol Shes all over the place. Tried taking a good pumpkin pic today, but she would have cared less about me lol 

Jenn - Yeah....its busy season for us, so its pretty crazy....you get used to it after a while, but it hits you bad when you dont feel good. During the week when I am PUPO I am going to try to take it easy, but I have decided I kind of want to keep my normal routine. Last cycle I relaxed too much....so I figured I would let my body stay at its normal routine...just toned down a tiny bit.

wantbabysoon - Glad to hear its slowing down!!! I hope your scan goes well! :hugs:


----------



## Pink gerbera

Want - Hope the bleeding has stopped today. 

Mrs C - hope your appt goes well today. 

Lindsay - hope your scan goes well today. 

Stinas - wow crazy schedule! 

Jhic - how are you doing? How's your MS??

Swepa - good luck in the 2ww. 

Michelle - how's the back pain??

BOMO / bubu - how you ladies doing?

Hope everyone has a good day :)

Pink xx


----------



## bubumaci

Morning Ladies :wave:

Want - that sounds good, that it is calming down - I am sure everything is fine :hugs:
Stinas - that really does sound stressful! I am lucky that it is only really crazy for me every quarter end for about 3-4 weeks and then it calms down again!

Pink - just about to trundle off to my u/s and blood test (at 10 am) to see how we are doing... I am curious to hear about the blood test, although TBH, I am not expecting any bad news, since I was checked out very thoroughly at the beginning of the year to make sure that my glandular fever was completely gone - and they were very happy with the bloods... But - rather test everything and know that it is nature being difficult re. implanting :)


----------



## Jenn76

wantbabysoon said:


> This weekend has been really stressful... The bleeding has gone down a bit today.. I am hoping it stops by tomorrow or Tuesday... I am really nervous about my scan on Tuesday to find out how the little one is doing... I am holding on to hope since all through the bleeding I did not have any cramping...

That's good that it is slowing down, I'm sure everything is fine with your strong little bean.



Stinas said:


> Lindsay - Yes it is her! I think she hit her terrible twos early...terrible ones lol Shes all over the place. Tried taking a good pumpkin pic today, but she would have cared less about me lol
> 
> Jenn - Yeah....its busy season for us, so its pretty crazy....you get used to it after a while, but it hits you bad when you dont feel good. During the week when I am PUPO I am going to try to take it easy, but I have decided I kind of want to keep my normal routine. Last cycle I relaxed too much....so I figured I would let my body stay at its normal routine...just toned down a tiny bit.
> 
> wantbabysoon - Glad to hear its slowing down!!! I hope your scan goes well! :hugs:

When does busy season end? I continued with my regular routine but I have a nice desk job but it's not stress free. 



bubumaci said:


> Morning Ladies :wave:
> 
> Want - that sounds good, that it is calming down - I am sure everything is fine :hugs:
> Stinas - that really does sound stressful! I am lucky that it is only really crazy for me every quarter end for about 3-4 weeks and then it calms down again!
> 
> Pink - just about to trundle off to my u/s and blood test (at 10 am) to see how we are doing... I am curious to hear about the blood test, although TBH, I am not expecting any bad news, since I was checked out very thoroughly at the beginning of the year to make sure that my glandular fever was completely gone - and they were very happy with the bloods... But - rather test everything and know that it is nature being difficult re. implanting :)

Good Luck today!


----------



## honeycheeks

Mrs C - thank you so much for your lovely thoughts and wishes. 4th of Nov seems to be a long way. I hope I can hold off testing till then. It is going to be difficult. Lucky i dont have any HPTs with me. So i cant test anyways unless i get my hands on one.

Goodluck to you too. Im sure your bubs will be fine. These tests quite often cause more worry than is necessary. Your bubs are in my prayers.

getting brrody - thanks for your wishes. How early can i test if i want to see a positive. I do not want to see another negative, but im not sure if i can hold off testing before my beta.

praying4 babies - thank you for your wishes.

Jenn76- thank you so much for your lovely wishes and prayers

Lindsay18- thank you so much.

Swepakepa3- thank you so much and lots of sticky baby dust to you too. FX for your beta. Would you test before OTD?

almostthere - thank you :)

mobaby- it is quite a relief to know i have 12 frosties, esp given that i had the most sever case of OHSS and wouldnt want to go through stims again.

azlissie - thank you for your warm prayers and wishes. good luck for a BFP.

Pink gerbera - thank you so much.

Stinas - thanks buddy and good luck for your transfer. Fingers crossed for your little embie. praying that he thaws beautifully. you do have a crazy schedule girl!


----------



## Jenn76

Honey: Sorry to hear you had sever OHSS, I'm sure you will get your BFP without having to go through that again. As to testing everyone is different, I got my BFP 5 days after my transfer but many get it later then that. If you do decide to test early just remember that it could be negative because of early testing and not to get discouraged by that. I'm assuming since you did a FET you didn't take HCG so if you do get a positive early you will know it is a true positive. Can't wait to hear your results, FX for you!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Bubu - hope the u/a and bloods went well. When will you get results for bloods?? Xx


----------



## michelle01

Honey - Good luck with you FET!

Mrs C - Hope you get your answers today at your appt!

Lindsay - Good luck with your scan! 

Swepa - Yay for ET; good luck during your wait :)

Want - Hope your bleeding slows down.

az - You have so much will power; I would have caved and tested :haha:

WOW Stinas; you sound like you need a break ;)

Hope everyone else is doing great :)

I am still in some pain, but the anti-inflammatories help and a heating pad. I did manage to workout today, just took it easy. So I think within the next week I will be OK! I have my acu consult tonight; excited and so nervous. And my blood draw to start lupron is Wednesay...only 2 days away :)


----------



## honeycheeks

Jenn76 said:


> Honey: Sorry to hear you had sever OHSS, I'm sure you will get your BFP without having to go through that again. As to testing everyone is different, I got my BFP 5 days after my transfer but many get it later then that. If you do decide to test early just remember that it could be negative because of early testing and not to get discouraged by that. I'm assuming since you did a FET you didn't take HCG so if you do get a positive early you will know it is a true positive. Can't wait to hear your results, FX for you!

Jenn, thank you so much for your post . It was very reassuring :flower:
woah...a BFP 5 days after transfer. I wouldnt dream of it. I wont dare to test so early, I wont have any hopes of seeing a positive . And I have seen enough of those negative lines. I dont have any hCG, so atleast i know it would be a true positive. 

I have been experiencing severe fatigue when i am up and about. A tightness in my chest and abdominal area. Not really where my uterus should be, but high above. Also i find myself falling short of breath too often, even just by talking. Is that normal after ET. Should i be worried?

P.S : ET was on 20th.


----------



## TwoRdue

Want - Good luck with your scan.x

MrsC - Hope your appointment goes well.x

How is everyone doing?
Had another scan today and baby is measuring 8 weeks with a heat rate of 153 and all looking well :)


----------



## Jenn76

honeycheeks said:


> Jenn76 said:
> 
> 
> Honey: Sorry to hear you had sever OHSS, I'm sure you will get your BFP without having to go through that again. As to testing everyone is different, I got my BFP 5 days after my transfer but many get it later then that. If you do decide to test early just remember that it could be negative because of early testing and not to get discouraged by that. I'm assuming since you did a FET you didn't take HCG so if you do get a positive early you will know it is a true positive. Can't wait to hear your results, FX for you!
> 
> Jenn, thank you so much for your post . It was very reassuring :flower:
> woah...a BFP 5 days after transfer. I wouldnt dream of it. I wont dare to test so early, I wont have any hopes of seeing a positive . And I have seen enough of those negative lines. I dont have any hCG, so atleast i know it would be a true positive.
> 
> I have been experiencing severe fatigue when i am up and about. A tightness in my chest and abdominal area. Not really where my uterus should be, but high above. Also i find myself falling short of breath too often, even just by talking. Is that normal after ET. Should i be worried?
> 
> P.S : ET was on 20th.Click to expand...

Fatigue is a good sign many of us had that as a first symptom. I had a tightness in my abs, kind of like I did a bunch of situps. I didn't experience a tightness in my chest though. The shortness of breath could be related to the tiredness. I think I'd mention it to your RE just to see what they say. Let's hope it's just those embabies implanting. 



michelle01 said:


> Honey - Good luck with you FET!
> 
> Mrs C - Hope you get your answers today at your appt!
> 
> Lindsay - Good luck with your scan!
> 
> Swepa - Yay for ET; good luck during your wait :)
> 
> Want - Hope your bleeding slows down.
> 
> az - You have so much will power; I would have caved and tested :haha:
> 
> WOW Stinas; you sound like you need a break ;)
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing great :)
> 
> I am still in some pain, but the anti-inflammatories help and a heating pad. I did manage to workout today, just took it easy. So I think within the next week I will be OK! I have my acu consult tonight; excited and so nervous. And my blood draw to start lupron is Wednesay...only 2 days away :)

Sorry to hear you are still in pain, but glad to hear it is improving. Good luck at your consult. Congrats on starting Lupron. Is this a new protocol for you?



TwoRdue said:


> Want - Good luck with your scan.x
> 
> MrsC - Hope your appointment goes well.x
> 
> How is everyone doing?
> Had another scan today and baby is measuring 8 weeks with a heat rate of 153 and all looking well :)

That's great news! So nice that you had another scan so soon, when is your next one?


----------



## TwoRdue

Hi Jenn, I now have to wait four weeks for my 12 week scan but I think it will go fast. How are you doing?


----------



## AnnetteCali

honeycheeks said:


> Jenn76 said:
> 
> 
> Honey: Sorry to hear you had sever OHSS, I'm sure you will get your BFP without having to go through that again. As to testing everyone is different, I got my BFP 5 days after my transfer but many get it later then that. If you do decide to test early just remember that it could be negative because of early testing and not to get discouraged by that. I'm assuming since you did a FET you didn't take HCG so if you do get a positive early you will know it is a true positive. Can't wait to hear your results, FX for you!
> 
> Jenn, thank you so much for your post . It was very reassuring :flower:
> woah...a BFP 5 days after transfer. I wouldnt dream of it. I wont dare to test so early, I wont have any hopes of seeing a positive . And I have seen enough of those negative lines. I dont have any hCG, so atleast i know it would be a true positive.
> 
> I have been experiencing severe fatigue when i am up and about. A tightness in my chest and abdominal area. Not really where my uterus should be, but high above. Also i find myself falling short of breath too often, even just by talking. Is that normal after ET. Should i be worried?
> 
> P.S : ET was on 20th.Click to expand...

Hello ladies...

I have been stalking this thread on and off since my first IVF cycle in May and FET in July. Thanks for all of your support through my failed cycles... I finally got a BFP with my second fresh cycle.. lets hope the little bean sticks!

Honey.... I read a few of your posts.. you mentioned you had severe OHSS. i had mild OHSS.. it was very uncomfortable. One thing the doctor said to look out for was rapid weight gain, pain in the abdomen, severe bloating and shortness of breath. i was worried about you when i heard you are short of breath and have trouble talking at times. I would highly suggest calling the doctor if your symptoms continue. :-( I was miserable..and mine was just mild. I can't imagine how you are feeling. Sending baby dust your way and hope you get your bfp!

xoxo 

Thanks again ladies for all of your support through out my cycles! xoxo


----------



## Swepakepa3

michelle01 said:


> Honey - Good luck with you FET!
> 
> Mrs C - Hope you get your answers today at your appt!
> 
> Lindsay - Good luck with your scan!
> 
> Swepa - Yay for ET; good luck during your wait :)
> 
> Want - Hope your bleeding slows down.
> 
> az - You have so much will power; I would have caved and tested :haha:
> 
> WOW Stinas; you sound like you need a break ;)
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing great :)
> 
> I am still in some pain, but the anti-inflammatories help and a heating pad. I did manage to workout today, just took it easy. So I think within the next week I will be OK! I have my acu consult tonight; excited and so nervous. And my blood draw to start lupron is Wednesay...only 2 days away :)

Thank you!... Sorry to hear you still have pain, i'd try to relax and limit the working out.. good luck!!



honeycheeks said:


> Mrs C - thank you so much for your lovely thoughts and wishes. 4th of Nov seems to be a long way. I hope I can hold off testing till then. It is going to be difficult. Lucky i dont have any HPTs with me. So i cant test anyways unless i get my hands on one.
> 
> Goodluck to you too. Im sure your bubs will be fine. These tests quite often cause more worry than is necessary. Your bubs are in my prayers.
> 
> getting brrody - thanks for your wishes. How early can i test if i want to see a positive. I do not want to see another negative, but im not sure if i can hold off testing before my beta.
> 
> praying4 babies - thank you for your wishes.
> 
> Jenn76- thank you so much for your lovely wishes and prayers
> 
> Lindsay18- thank you so much.
> 
> Swepakepa3- thank you so much and lots of sticky baby dust to you too. FX for your beta. Would you test before OTD?
> 
> almostthere - thank you :)
> 
> mobaby- it is quite a relief to know i have 12 frosties, esp given that i had the most sever case of OHSS and wouldnt want to go through stims again.
> 
> azlissie - thank you for your warm prayers and wishes. good luck for a BFP.
> 
> Pink gerbera - thank you so much.
> 
> Stinas - thanks buddy and good luck for your transfer. Fingers crossed for your little embie. praying that he thaws beautifully. you do have a crazy schedule girl!

Yes, I will prob test early, I can't wait that long....I will try to wait as long as possible... I am hosting a Halloween party on Friday so that will have most of my attention until then, then a birthday party on Saturday and working on Sunday so that leaves me until Monday so we shall see.



TwoRdue said:


> Want - Good luck with your scan.x
> 
> MrsC - Hope your appointment goes well.x
> 
> How is everyone doing?
> Had another scan today and baby is measuring 8 weeks with a heat rate of 153 and all looking well :)

congrats!!!! so exiting!!



Want: best of luck tomorrow, sending my prayers your way.


----------



## wantbabysoon

Thanks for sending all your positive thoughts my way... I need it at the moment... I have the scan tomorrow at 11 am.. I will keep you posted.. LO please be healthy!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Best of luck tomorrow, Want!!!

I had my 12 week scan today and everything went great!!! Nose and neck measured great, baby is measuring right on target, and heart rate is 165!!! I'll post pics tomorrow when I'm on my computer!!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lindsay18 said:


> Best of luck tomorrow, Want!!!
> 
> I had my 12 week scan today and everything went great!!! Nose and neck measured great, baby is measuring right on target, and heart rate is 165!!! I'll post pics tomorrow when I'm on my computer!!!

Great news your scan went well!! You are almost out of the first trimester!!


----------



## almosthere

I thought the first tri was 12 weeks-but I think there is a debate between it being 12 and 13 right??

So happy your scan went well Lindsay!

Want-I have a good feeling your baby is a okay, but still praying for it's health, GL tomorrow!!!

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## MrsC8776

Very quiet in here today! I hope everyone is doing good. 



michelle01 said:


> Honey - Good luck with you FET!
> 
> Mrs C - Hope you get your answers today at your appt!
> 
> Lindsay - Good luck with your scan!
> 
> Swepa - Yay for ET; good luck during your wait :)
> 
> Want - Hope your bleeding slows down.
> 
> az - You have so much will power; I would have caved and tested :haha:
> 
> WOW Stinas; you sound like you need a break ;)
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing great :)
> 
> I am still in some pain, but the anti-inflammatories help and a heating pad. I did manage to workout today, just took it easy. So I think within the next week I will be OK! I have my acu consult tonight; excited and so nervous. And my blood draw to start lupron is Wednesay...only 2 days away :)

Sorry you are still in some pain. I hope it goes away soon. Not much longer! :happydance:



honeycheeks said:


> Jenn76 said:
> 
> 
> Honey: Sorry to hear you had sever OHSS, I'm sure you will get your BFP without having to go through that again. As to testing everyone is different, I got my BFP 5 days after my transfer but many get it later then that. If you do decide to test early just remember that it could be negative because of early testing and not to get discouraged by that. I'm assuming since you did a FET you didn't take HCG so if you do get a positive early you will know it is a true positive. Can't wait to hear your results, FX for you!
> 
> Jenn, thank you so much for your post . It was very reassuring :flower:
> woah...a BFP 5 days after transfer. I wouldnt dream of it. I wont dare to test so early, I wont have any hopes of seeing a positive . And I have seen enough of those negative lines. I dont have any hCG, so atleast i know it would be a true positive.
> 
> I have been experiencing severe fatigue when i am up and about. A tightness in my chest and abdominal area. Not really where my uterus should be, but high above. Also i find myself falling short of breath too often, even just by talking. Is that normal after ET. Should i be worried?
> 
> P.S : ET was on 20th.Click to expand...

Fx it isn't OHSS. I know this can get really bad so please take care of yourself! 



TwoRdue said:


> Want - Good luck with your scan.x
> 
> MrsC - Hope your appointment goes well.x
> 
> How is everyone doing?
> Had another scan today and baby is measuring 8 weeks with a heat rate of 153 and all looking well :)

:happydance: Great news! 



AnnetteCali said:


> Hello ladies...
> 
> I have been stalking this thread on and off since my first IVF cycle in May and FET in July. Thanks for all of your support through my failed cycles... I finally got a BFP with my second fresh cycle.. lets hope the little bean sticks!
> 
> Honey.... I read a few of your posts.. you mentioned you had severe OHSS. i had mild OHSS.. it was very uncomfortable. One thing the doctor said to look out for was rapid weight gain, pain in the abdomen, severe bloating and shortness of breath. i was worried about you when i heard you are short of breath and have trouble talking at times. I would highly suggest calling the doctor if your symptoms continue. :-( I was miserable..and mine was just mild. I can't imagine how you are feeling. Sending baby dust your way and hope you get your bfp!
> 
> xoxo
> 
> Thanks again ladies for all of your support through out my cycles! xoxo

Congrats!! I was wondering what had happened to you. I'm so glad you got your BFP! :happydance:



wantbabysoon said:


> Thanks for sending all your positive thoughts my way... I need it at the moment... I have the scan tomorrow at 11 am.. I will keep you posted.. LO please be healthy!!

Good luck tomorrow! Thinking of you and hoping for really good news. 



Lindsay18 said:


> Best of luck tomorrow, Want!!!
> 
> I had my 12 week scan today and everything went great!!! Nose and neck measured great, baby is measuring right on target, and heart rate is 165!!! I'll post pics tomorrow when I'm on my computer!!!

Great news! Can't wait to see pics. :happydance:

AFM~ I had my appointment today and the babies are looking good. I have a scan with a perinatologist on the 2nd. Everything seems great though.


----------



## drsquid

i dont think you can get ohss from a FET. there was no stim of the ovaries.


----------



## AnnetteCali

drsquid said:


> i dont think you can get ohss from a FET. there was no stim of the ovaries.


Oh.. i didn't realize it was a FET... that's what I get for jumping in mid thread without reading previous pages. oops!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Mrs C and Lindsay - Yey I'm so glad your scans went well yesterday. I had one yesterday too. They were trying to measure the nuchal to test for DS. She was scanning for overscan hour as one baby wouldn't keep still making it tough to get the measurement! Still all looked great, I get official results in about 2 weeks. 

Want - ill be thinking of you today. Keeping everything crossed that everything is ok. 

Pink xx


----------



## honeycheeks

TwoRDue - yay for the beautiful scan

jenn - for me i think the loss of breath may be from fatigue. And it really feels like someone punched me really too hard in my tummy or like i did a million sit ups. I hope it is a positive sign then.

Annette - OHSS was terrible. But this is an FET for me. So i dont think i cant get OHSS. Thank you so much for cautioning me though. wish you a happy 9 months.


goodluck swepakepa. Praying that all the halloween fun is followed by a lovely BFP


----------



## GettingBroody

Annette - :dance: congrats on your bfp!!! :happydance: When are you due?

Lindsay & Pink - delighted your scans went well today!

MrsC - thrilled all looked well today. How are you feeling now?

Want - good luck today, will be thinking of you :hugs:

Honey - I also felt like I'd done a hundred sit-ups! Fx'd it's a good sign!

Michelle - glad you're feeling a bit better. What did they decide was causing the pain in the end?

Afm, 8 week scan in an hour! :D


----------



## GettingBroody

Hey girls, just a quick one cos must fly to work. All looking great - measuring 8weeks 1day with a strong heartbeat and 1.67cm so more than double what it was last time. :D


----------



## Jenn76

Want: Thinking of you today, sending all my positive vibes your way. Good luck at your scan. :hugs:

MrsC: Glad to hear everything looks good. :happydance:

Lindsay: Congrats on a great scan, can't wait to see a pic. :happydance:

Honey: Did you talk to your doctor? Maybe it's a reaction to progesterone or estrogen, assuming you are on those? Hopefully it is all great signs that your BFP is coming!

Broody: Glad to hear your scan went well. :happydance:

Annette: Congrats on your BFP! :happydance:

Pink: My baby "b" was being stubborn and wiggly too. It is so great to see them moving. They gave me results right there on the spot, are you waiting on blood work as well?

Swepakepa: :dust: 

Two: I'm doing great thanks for asking. How are you?

On the first trimester thing, my local children and maternity hospital says it is 13 completed weeks. Week 14 is the start of the second trimester. I've heard otherwise so I think it depends on who you are talking to.


----------



## MoBaby

Mrsc: yay for great scan! Was the ob concerned at all?
Getting: glad baby is measuring on track!!
Annette: congrats
Lindsay and two: glad your scans went well!
Michelle: glad pain is getting better!


----------



## michelle01

TwoRdue - Great scan ;)

Jenn - This protocol is the same as my first cycle, just increasing my follistum even more; the first cycle I was on 225iu and this time will be 525iu. I wasn't a great responder, so hopefully this will do the trick ;) How are you feeling?

MrsC - Great to hear all is going good; at least you have some reassurance :)

YAY Annette!!! I am soooo happy for you! :happydance:

Want - Good luck with your scan today!

Linsday - What a great scan :)

GettingBroody - Yay for a great scan too :) So many having good scans, gives me hope! They never really determined what the cause was; it was/is definitely my hip that is in pain, so with the anti-inflammatories and heating pad, it seems to help.

Hope everyone else is having a great day!

I went for my acu consult last night; WOW! It was such a great experience and had a treatment. I wasn't even worried about the needles; really after going through IVF, how could I be. He treated me all over; had them in my hands, leg/feet, abdomen, head, ears....just all over. Even put a heating lamp over my tummy ;) He wants me to do a weeks worth of food journaling. He recommended herbs for me to take, but I didn't get them last night. Anyone else take any of these and do you recommend them?


----------



## Lindsay18

Hey everyone - finally a second to post the little one LOL These are my pics from my 12 weeks scan!
 



Attached Files:







12 weeks 1.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 12









12 weeks 2.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Pink gerbera

Lindsay brill scan pics :)

Jenn - yeah I'm waiting on bloods. 

Xx


----------



## michelle01

Lindsay - What a beatiful pics you have there ;)


----------



## MrsC8776

GettingBroody said:


> Annette - :dance: congrats on your bfp!!! :happydance: When are you due?
> 
> Lindsay & Pink - delighted your scans went well today!
> 
> MrsC - thrilled all looked well today. How are you feeling now?
> 
> Want - good luck today, will be thinking of you :hugs:
> 
> Honey - I also felt like I'd done a hundred sit-ups! Fx'd it's a good sign!
> 
> Michelle - glad you're feeling a bit better. What did they decide was causing the pain in the end?
> 
> Afm, 8 week scan in an hour! :D

I'm doing ok. Just waiting until the next scan and to hear what the other doc's say. I'm still not stressing about it but I mean they are my babies so I'm always going to worry about them. If anyone else got the same results they would worry as well. 



GettingBroody said:


> Hey girls, just a quick one cos must fly to work. All looking great - measuring 8weeks 1day with a strong heartbeat and 1.67cm so more than double what it was last time. :D

So glad you had a great scan!! 



MoBaby said:


> Mrsc: yay for great scan! Was the ob concerned at all?
> Getting: glad baby is measuring on track!!
> Annette: congrats
> Lindsay and two: glad your scans went well!
> Michelle: glad pain is getting better!

She wasn't overly concerned but she wants her own scan results and to see things for herself. She said for now we will just take it one day at a time and go from there. I do think everything is ok but it's better to be extra cautious. 



michelle01 said:


> TwoRdue - Great scan ;)
> 
> Jenn - This protocol is the same as my first cycle, just increasing my follistum even more; the first cycle I was on 225iu and this time will be 525iu. I wasn't a great responder, so hopefully this will do the trick ;) How are you feeling?
> 
> MrsC - Great to hear all is going good; at least you have some reassurance :)
> 
> YAY Annette!!! I am soooo happy for you! :happydance:
> 
> Want - Good luck with your scan today!
> 
> Linsday - What a great scan :)
> 
> GettingBroody - Yay for a great scan too :) So many having good scans, gives me hope! They never really determined what the cause was; it was/is definitely my hip that is in pain, so with the anti-inflammatories and heating pad, it seems to help.
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a great day!
> 
> I went for my acu consult last night; WOW! It was such a great experience and had a treatment. I wasn't even worried about the needles; really after going through IVF, how could I be. He treated me all over; had them in my hands, leg/feet, abdomen, head, ears....just all over. Even put a heating lamp over my tummy ;) He wants me to do a weeks worth of food journaling. He recommended herbs for me to take, but I didn't get them last night. Anyone else take any of these and do you recommend them?

Sounds like a great appointment!! I never had an issue with acu. The only time it made me flinch a little was when my cycle was about to start because it becomes more sensitive. 



Lindsay18 said:


> Hey everyone - finally a second to post the little one LOL These are my pics from my 12 weeks scan!

:happydance: Great pics!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Hey girls! Here's a pic of my little bean! :D

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q571/derialc/7D8A9430-1EA0-4F58-8C5B-FBFE5830D68B-4429-000007B03A1912F6_zpsc76c5e81.jpg


Michelle - I took herbs while I was on bcp but I decided not to take them once I started the proper meds. 

Lindsay - great photos!!

MrsC - I totally understand, we're going to be worrying about them for the rest of our lives! :hugs:


----------



## Pink gerbera

Getting - fab photo xx


----------



## Lindsay18

Getting - AWWW looks great!!


----------



## michelle01

Getting - Great pic ;) I think I am going to hold off on the herbs; I believe increasing my dosage of follistum, plus with now eating better for the past 4 weeks, along with acu, 3rd time has to be a charm for me :)


----------



## bubumaci

Linds, Getting ... Awwwwwwwww :hugs:

Things looking nice here - u/s and bloods went fine yesterday, doctor wanted to see me again today for another u/s and bloods (as she thought the bloods and u/s results didn't match yesterday) - but found the lead follicle that was hiding yesterday today :) So I will use my CBFM to check on the LH surge and have another appointment Friday morning... looks like we might be having an ET next week if I ovulate around Friday / Saturday :)


----------



## wantbabysoon

Hi Girls,
I just got back from my scan... By the grace of god the little bean in doing great.. She still saw some blood clots around and said I might have spotting for few more days but everything else looked normal... I am so relieved!!
I have my 12 week scan tomorrow!!

Lindsay and Getting - Those are fantastic pics!!


----------



## jchic

Want - so glad everything is ok!!! 

Sorry I havent done personals - but am reading updates and keeping up with all of you! xoxo


----------



## GettingBroody

Want - I am so thrilled for you! You must be so relieved!:hugs:

Bubu - great news!!!

Michelle - I'm sure this will be it for you! :dust:


----------



## MoBaby

yay!!! want!!! soooo glad baby is fine!! you must be sooo relieved!!! :)


----------



## TwoRdue

MrsC - happy to hear your appointment went well.x

Great scan pic loving it.

Want - that is great news

To all others waiting for FET / retrieval or blood teat good luck.

AFM - I won't be on here much but will try to follow and comment where I can, I am so sick this pregnancy. I am only managing to keep half of what I eat down and constancy feeling sick or dry reaching I can early find anything I want to eat, and I sleep almost all day but as long as baby is is fine then I can deal with this. Hope you are all well.x


----------



## MrsC8776

GettingBroody said:


> Hey girls! Here's a pic of my little bean! :D
> 
> https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q571/derialc/7D8A9430-1EA0-4F58-8C5B-FBFE5830D68B-4429-000007B03A1912F6_zpsc76c5e81.jpg
> 
> 
> Michelle - I took herbs while I was on bcp but I decided not to take them once I started the proper meds.
> 
> Lindsay - great photos!!
> 
> MrsC - I totally understand, we're going to be worrying about them for the rest of our lives! :hugs:

Great pic of your little bean! 



bubumaci said:


> Linds, Getting ... Awwwwwwwww :hugs:
> 
> Things looking nice here - u/s and bloods went fine yesterday, doctor wanted to see me again today for another u/s and bloods (as she thought the bloods and u/s results didn't match yesterday) - but found the lead follicle that was hiding yesterday today :) So I will use my CBFM to check on the LH surge and have another appointment Friday morning... looks like we might be having an ET next week if I ovulate around Friday / Saturday :)

Not much longer! I hope everything goes well and you get your surge this weekend. 



wantbabysoon said:


> Hi Girls,
> I just got back from my scan... By the grace of god the little bean in doing great.. She still saw some blood clots around and said I might have spotting for few more days but everything else looked normal... I am so relieved!!
> I have my 12 week scan tomorrow!!
> 
> Lindsay and Getting - Those are fantastic pics!!

Great news! I'm so glad you were able to see whats going on and your healthy little one in there. 



TwoRdue said:


> MrsC - happy to hear your appointment went well.x
> 
> Great scan pic loving it.
> 
> Want - that is great news
> 
> To all others waiting for FET / retrieval or blood teat good luck.
> 
> AFM - I won't be on here much but will try to follow and comment where I can, I am so sick this pregnancy. I am only managing to keep half of what I eat down and constancy feeling sick or dry reaching I can early find anything I want to eat, and I sleep almost all day but as long as baby is is fine then I can deal with this. Hope you are all well.x

:hugs: Sorry you are having horrible ms. Take care of yourself and your little one.


----------



## bubumaci

Want :hugs: :hugs: :)


----------



## jchic

Two - I am RIGHT there with you. I am puking 3xs a day! Hang in there girl :(


----------



## Pink gerbera

Want - great news. Been thinking of you today. 

Xx


----------



## michelle01

want - Awesome update!! Good luck with your scan tomorrow ;)

Thanks GettingBroody! I really hope this time is it!


----------



## jchic

Michelle, I really think this is IT for you!!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Bubu- great news!!!

Two and Jess- so sorry for you:( xoxo

Want- I knew it!!! So excited for you!!! Yay little bean:) xoxo


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

wantbabysoon said:


> Hi Girls,
> I just got back from my scan... By the grace of god the little bean in doing great.. She still saw some blood clots around and said I might have spotting for few more days but everything else looked normal... I am so relieved!!
> I have my 12 week scan tomorrow!!
> 
> Lindsay and Getting - Those are fantastic pics!!

So glad to hear everything is great :hugs:


----------



## GettingBroody

Two & Jchic - you poor things :hugs: I bet you wish you could crawl into bed and hibernate til the end of first tri!:sleep:


----------



## Jenn76

Michelle: That's great, you got a BFP that cycle right? FX for this one to result in a BFP as well, and that you have a sticky bean. I'm feeling good, finally kicked that awful cold that seemed to be hitting everywhere. How's the pain now? Glad you enjoyed the acu, I have never tried it. 

Lindsay: He looks great! Scans are so amazing!

Broody: Great scan pic! Congrats!

Bubu: Great to hear things are moving along for you. Not much longer and PUPO.

Mobaby: How are you doing?

Want: I'm so happy for you. Good Luck tomorrow.

Jess and Two: Sorry to hear you are struggling. I am the same with food but luckily the nausea wore off a couple weeks ago. I hope it wears off soon. Rest up!


----------



## Swepakepa3

To the two ladies who posted pics: Lindsey and Getting i believe what nice beans!!




wantbabysoon said:


> Hi Girls,
> I just got back from my scan... By the grace of god the little bean in doing great.. She still saw some blood clots around and said I might have spotting for few more days but everything else looked normal... I am so relieved!!
> I have my 12 week scan tomorrow!!
> 
> Lindsay and Getting - Those are fantastic pics!!

OMG i am so thrilled everything is ok....have been thinking/worried about you all day!! what a weight lifted off of your shoulders (I could only imagine)

:hugs:


----------



## almosthere

Michelle-I just read your siggy-I also think 3rd time has to be a charm, this is going to be it for you, ahhh!!! so exciting!

want-i am SO relieved for you-yay for a 12 week scan tomorrow!

twordue and jchic so sorry you are throwing up-sounds like no fun at all. The only 2 times I came close were at my schools after school program when I finish up with preschool and go over to see the toddlers and the babies-same baby, two poops-horrid smell made me almost get sick as I was gagging but luckily nothing!

getting-beautiful scan!


----------



## AnnetteCali

GettingBroody said:


> Annette - :dance: congrats on your bfp!!! :happydance: When are you due?
> 
> Lindsay & Pink - delighted your scans went well today!
> 
> MrsC - thrilled all looked well today. How are you feeling now?
> 
> Want - good luck today, will be thinking of you :hugs:
> 
> Honey - I also felt like I'd done a hundred sit-ups! Fx'd it's a good sign!
> 
> Michelle - glad you're feeling a bit better. What did they decide was causing the pain in the end?
> 
> Afm, 8 week scan in an hour! :D

Thanks! This thread moves so fast.. i can hardly keep up!! lol... I'm not sure of my due date yet.. i'm guessing some where around the end of June. I go in for my 6 week ultrasound next Thursday... I'm super nervous as I don't have many symptoms. praying there will be a heart beat. Great pic of your little bean! xoxo



MoBaby said:


> Mrsc: yay for great scan! Was the ob concerned at all?
> Getting: glad baby is measuring on track!!
> Annette: congrats
> Lindsay and two: glad your scans went well!
> Michelle: glad pain is getting better!

Thanks MoBaby! Fingers crossed for your FET! It's just around the corner!



Jenn76 said:


> Want: Thinking of you today, sending all my positive vibes your way. Good luck at your scan. :hugs:
> 
> MrsC: Glad to hear everything looks good. :happydance:
> 
> Lindsay: Congrats on a great scan, can't wait to see a pic. :happydance:
> 
> Honey: Did you talk to your doctor? Maybe it's a reaction to progesterone or estrogen, assuming you are on those? Hopefully it is all great signs that your BFP is coming!
> 
> Broody: Glad to hear your scan went well. :happydance:
> 
> Annette: Congrats on your BFP! :happydance:
> 
> Pink: My baby "b" was being stubborn and wiggly too. It is so great to see them moving. They gave me results right there on the spot, are you waiting on blood work as well?
> 
> Swepakepa: :dust:
> 
> Two: I'm doing great thanks for asking. How are you?
> 
> On the first trimester thing, my local children and maternity hospital says it is 13 completed weeks. Week 14 is the start of the second trimester. I've heard otherwise so I think it depends on who you are talking to.


Thanks! xoxo 



michelle01 said:


> TwoRdue - Great scan ;)
> 
> Jenn - This protocol is the same as my first cycle, just increasing my follistum even more; the first cycle I was on 225iu and this time will be 525iu. I wasn't a great responder, so hopefully this will do the trick ;) How are you feeling?
> 
> MrsC - Great to hear all is going good; at least you have some reassurance :)
> 
> YAY Annette!!! I am soooo happy for you! :happydance:
> 
> Want - Good luck with your scan today!
> 
> Linsday - What a great scan :)
> 
> GettingBroody - Yay for a great scan too :) So many having good scans, gives me hope! They never really determined what the cause was; it was/is definitely my hip that is in pain, so with the anti-inflammatories and heating pad, it seems to help.
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a great day!
> 
> I went for my acu consult last night; WOW! It was such a great experience and had a treatment. I wasn't even worried about the needles; really after going through IVF, how could I be. He treated me all over; had them in my hands, leg/feet, abdomen, head, ears....just all over. Even put a heating lamp over my tummy ;) He wants me to do a weeks worth of food journaling. He recommended herbs for me to take, but I didn't get them last night. Anyone else take any of these and do you recommend them?


Thanks Michelle! xoxo


----------



## Stinas

Jenn - Busy season is from Sept - early Jan....then again from Mid March - July. Crazy, but I love it. lol

AnnetteCali - Yayyyy!! Congrats!!! thats wonderful!

MrsC - :flower: Glad your apt went well!!!

Lindsay - The pics you sent me made my night !

Getting - :happydance:

bubumaci - Great news!

Want - OMG Now thats some AMAZING news!! Im soo happy everything is fine! :flower:

TwoRdue - Sorry the ms is getting to you! I hope you feel better soon!

Jess - You too! Hope the ms settles down soon!


FET is FINALLY here!!! I have to call to give the go ahead to thaw our one embryo tom at 7, then I go in at 11! Please pray it survives the thaw! Im super scared about that, then once thats over im sure ill be scared about it working....ahhhh it never ends lol 
I will update when I get home. I took the day off, but back to my crazy schedule Thursday lol I dont lift things, just stand and walk around a lot for long hours, so I should be fine. 
PS - My ass is KILLING ME! lol Nurse said to do two days in a row on one cheek and then two on the other......lets see how this is going to work, because now both cheeks are killing me lol I bought this heating pad thing for my fresh cycle, but when I heat it up, it smells weird. Makes me gag actually. I cant explain the smell, but I just cant get myself to heat it up again. There goes $30 down the drain lol I went to the mall to get one from those stands where the people harass you.......figures when I want to be harassed, they are not there lol Just my luck.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Stinas said:


> Jenn - Busy season is from Sept - early Jan....then again from Mid March - July. Crazy, but I love it. lol
> 
> AnnetteCali - Yayyyy!! Congrats!!! thats wonderful!
> 
> MrsC - :flower: Glad your apt went well!!!
> 
> Lindsay - The pics you sent me made my night !
> 
> Getting - :happydance:
> 
> bubumaci - Great news!
> 
> Want - OMG Now thats some AMAZING news!! Im soo happy everything is fine! :flower:
> 
> TwoRdue - Sorry the ms is getting to you! I hope you feel better soon!
> 
> Jess - You too! Hope the ms settles down soon!
> 
> 
> FET is FINALLY here!!! I have to call to give the go ahead to thaw our one embryo tom at 7, then I go in at 11! Please pray it survives the thaw! Im super scared about that, then once thats over im sure ill be scared about it working....ahhhh it never ends lol
> I will update when I get home. I took the day off, but back to my crazy schedule Thursday lol I dont lift things, just stand and walk around a lot for long hours, so I should be fine.
> PS - My ass is KILLING ME! lol Nurse said to do two days in a row on one cheek and then two on the other......lets see how this is going to work, because now both cheeks are killing me lol I bought this heating pad thing for my fresh cycle, but when I heat it up, it smells weird. Makes me gag actually. I cant explain the smell, but I just cant get myself to heat it up again. There goes $30 down the drain lol I went to the mall to get one from those stands where the people harass you.......figures when I want to be harassed, they are not there lol Just my luck.



You are in my prayers!!!!! So happy tomorrow is the day!!!! Update as soon as you can!! Cant wait to hear from you <3


----------



## MrsC8776

Good luck tomorrow Stinas!! :happydance:


----------



## GettingBroody

Annette - good luck at your scan! 6 weeks is still early so don't worry at all if you can't see the heartbeat. Enjoy it and bring us back a picture! :D

Stinas - yay for FET day!!! :dance: Can't wait to congratulate you on being PUPO!!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Annette - good luck today at your scan. Exciting!!

Stinas - woo hoo for FET! Be thinking of you. Lots of rest after! The only thing I made sure I did after my transfer was laugh a lot as I'd read that helped. Plus it did make me calmer!

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## Lindsay18

Stinas- AHHHHH!!! I'm so excited for you! I'll have my phone on me all day so feel free to text me whenever!!! You should have told me- you could have borrowed my heating pad. Let me know if you want me to bring it to you if you need it!


----------



## Jenn76

Stinas: Good Luck today! FX for you to have a successful transfer. Can't wait to hear that you are PUPO.

Annette: Good Luck at your scan! Don't worry about the symptoms some people get none. I only started with MS around 5 1/2 weeks, but 25% of people don't get it at all. Did you only transfer 1?

Swepakepa: How's the TWW going? Are you going to test?

Prayin: Not much longer for your appointment either, FX your number is zero and AF arrives soon.


----------



## almosthere

GL today Stinas, can't wait to here about how wonderfully your embryo thaws and trasnfers eeeeek!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jchic

GL Stinas!!!!! Cant wait for your update! thinking of you girl!


----------



## MoBaby

Gl stinas!!! Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Good luck Stinas !!


----------



## michelle01

Good luck Stinas :)

Jenn - Glad you are feeling better; nothing worse then being pg and sick! My pain is minimal now, thank goodness. And yes, my first cycle I got a BFP which resulted in a MC. So we are going back to that protocol, but increasing the follistum dosage, adding lovenox which I did last cycle, but not the first one, and doing acupuncture. Hopefully this will work!

Almost - I really hope 3rd times a charm for me :) Hope all is going well with you!

I have to fast this morning, boy does that stink. I want my coffee so bad :growlmad: But I have blood draw at 9:15am, so just one more hour. Hopefully I will be starting lupron today or tomorrow. I got all my meds yesterday!!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Jenn76 said:


> Stinas: Good Luck today! FX for you to have a successful transfer. Can't wait to hear that you are PUPO.
> 
> Annette: Good Luck at your scan! Don't worry about the symptoms some people get none. I only started with MS around 5 1/2 weeks, but 25% of people don't get it at all. Did you only transfer 1?
> 
> Swepakepa: How's the TWW going? Are you going to test?
> 
> Prayin: Not much longer for your appointment either, FX your number is zero and AF arrives soon.


Hi! Not much longer at all....only until Monday and we are half way through the week....so excited....I'm actually going :wacko: because I am so anxious! :haha: 


How are you feeling?


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

michelle01 said:


> Good luck Stinas :)
> 
> Jenn - Glad you are feeling better; nothing worse then being pg and sick! My pain is minimal now, thank goodness. And yes, my first cycle I got a BFP which resulted in a MC. So we are going back to that protocol, but increasing the follistum dosage, adding lovenox which I did last cycle, but not the first one, and doing acupuncture. Hopefully this will work!
> 
> Almost - I really hope 3rd times a charm for me :) Hope all is going well with you!
> 
> I have to fast this morning, boy does that stink. I want my coffee so bad :growlmad: But I have blood draw at 9:15am, so just one more hour. Hopefully I will be starting lupron today or tomorrow. I got all my meds yesterday!!!

Fx for you that you can start today or tomorrow <3


----------



## jchic

Michelle - UGH, fasting for blood draw is the worst. Hoping you have a fresh cup of brew and something delicious right after!

Praying - excited for your appt! 

Jenn, Pink, getting broody, almost, Linds, Lulu, Mo, Two and all the lovely ladies on here - am thinking of you!

Not much to report here. Have my NT scan on Tuesday and thats about it!


----------



## AnnetteCali

GettingBroody said:


> Annette - good luck at your scan! 6 weeks is still early so don't worry at all if you can't see the heartbeat. Enjoy it and bring us back a picture! :D
> 
> Stinas - yay for FET day!!! :dance: Can't wait to congratulate you on being PUPO!!


Thanks! I go in at 6 weeks and 3 days.. so hopefully there will be a heartbeat. My DH wanted to schedule it on his birthday... I was hesitant because it can either ruin his birthday or make it a very special one. I will make sure I bring the scan pic! xoxo 



Pink gerbera said:


> Annette - good luck today at your scan. Exciting!!
> 
> Stinas - woo hoo for FET! Be thinking of you. Lots of rest after! The only thing I made sure I did after my transfer was laugh a lot as I'd read that helped. Plus it did make me calmer!
> 
> Have a good day everyone xx

Thanks! xoxo 



Jenn76 said:


> Stinas: Good Luck today! FX for you to have a successful transfer. Can't wait to hear that you are PUPO.
> 
> Annette: Good Luck at your scan! Don't worry about the symptoms some people get none. I only started with MS around 5 1/2 weeks, but 25% of people don't get it at all. Did you only transfer 1?
> 
> Swepakepa: How's the TWW going? Are you going to test?
> 
> Prayin: Not much longer for your appointment either, FX your number is zero and AF arrives soon.

I transferred one. The doc highly suggested it as I had symptoms of OHSS. A part of me was tempted to put back two because we've worked so hard to get to this point..and I couldn't imagine going through this again... but.. I decided to go with his recommendation in the end. We have 7 frosties ... 3 that are AA quality.. like the one we put back.. so we are hopeful for a second child in a few years with our frosties.  

Thanks for all of your support ladies! xox


----------



## wantbabysoon

Hi Ladies,
I just got back from my NT scan and overall everything looked good but the doctor did confuse me a little. The baby was measuring couple days ahead 12w5d, HR 155 bpm and the fluid they measure was around 1.6 mm so everything visually looked good.
Now due to the bleeding I had last week and the vanishing twin they like to wait for 4 weeks after the baby was lost before they can draw blood to complete the first trimester screening. We lost the other baby at 9 weeks so I have to wait one more week before they can conclude the tests. They also saw a blood clot in the uterus which they felt might affect the results as well. So right now the plan is to go back next week for a repeat ultrasound and blood draw to complete the first trimester screening.
After that she mentioned something called Harmony test which is a blood draw to apparently give more elaborate risks for any chromosomal issues in the baby. I had never heard of it before. Does anyone have any idea about this?
Also, all those who had NT scan, did you also have an accompanying blood test?
I am slightly confused since I don't want to start freaking out over false positive results especially if results are skewed anyway with the vanishing twin?
Please advise.


----------



## wantbabysoon

Michelle - I am glad you are feeling better than before.


----------



## jchic

want - all NT scans are accompanied by a blood test (a PAPP-A screening) which measure the protein in your blood among other things. The results of that coupled with the actual scan gives your doctor a number (1 in 1,000 etc) of having DS. Some NT scans also have a secondary blood test given at 16 weeks to confirm those results, although not all obgyns do that portion of the test (the 2nd blood test). As for the Harmony test - its like an add on, if you want to do it. Kind of like an amnio or a CVS test. I personally am bypassing all the testing except the NT scan and 1st round blood test that goes with it.


----------



## michelle01

Want - Glad things went well with your scan. I wish I could comment on the other tests, but I am sure everything will be just great ;)

Jess - Oh YES, a hot cup of coffee in my car and was gone in 10 minutes :haha:

Now waiting for my results, but they said I need to get a SA for DH, and the first appt they have is Nov 8, REALLY??? They only do them Tues/Thurs from 10-12; really cause last I checked most people work during the day :growlmad: So I am going to check if we can go to the hospital to do this, cause this is rather an inconvience and now sets me back a few days.


----------



## drsquid

i think the harmony test may be the same as the maternit21 test. it looks for the babies dna in moms blood. if they dont find abnormal chromosomes they can pretty much say yes or no to the major trisomies. it doesnt test for neural tube defects etc. it is non invasive and may supplant cvs and amnio some day (but they wont do it for multiples). as far as the other blood work. the NT test is relatively useless on its own. it is combined with first and sometimes 2nd trimester blood work (and your age etc) to come up with your risk numbers for various abnormalities.

stinas- i was allergic to the pio and couldnt use it. ask about switching to crinone. it costs more and is "icky" but it doesnt hurt


----------



## MrsC8776

jchic said:


> Michelle - UGH, fasting for blood draw is the worst. Hoping you have a fresh cup of brew and something delicious right after!
> 
> Praying - excited for your appt!
> 
> Jenn, Pink, getting broody, almost, Linds, Lulu, Mo, Two and all the lovely ladies on here - am thinking of you!
> 
> Not much to report here. Have my NT scan on Tuesday and thats about it!

Good luck on Tuesday! 



wantbabysoon said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I just got back from my NT scan and overall everything looked good but the doctor did confuse me a little. The baby was measuring couple days ahead 12w5d, HR 155 bpm and the fluid they measure was around 1.6 mm so everything visually looked good.
> Now due to the bleeding I had last week and the vanishing twin they like to wait for 4 weeks after the baby was lost before they can draw blood to complete the first trimester screening. We lost the other baby at 9 weeks so I have to wait one more week before they can conclude the tests. They also saw a blood clot in the uterus which they felt might affect the results as well. So right now the plan is to go back next week for a repeat ultrasound and blood draw to complete the first trimester screening.
> After that she mentioned something called Harmony test which is a blood draw to apparently give more elaborate risks for any chromosomal issues in the baby. I had never heard of it before. Does anyone have any idea about this?
> Also, all those who had NT scan, did you also have an accompanying blood test?
> I am slightly confused since I don't want to start freaking out over false positive results especially if results are skewed anyway with the vanishing twin?
> Please advise.

Waiting the extra week is a good idea because twins really change the results and I think with the vanishing twin it could throw the results off. As for the second part of the testing. It is done around 16-18 weeks. I did this and regret it because the twins REALLY threw it off. The results I was talking about the other day came from this teasing. With a singleton everything should be fine and it just gives an extra in depth results. I think that if you are doing the 12 week testing you might as well do this other one. 



michelle01 said:


> Want - Glad things went well with your scan. I wish I could comment on the other tests, but I am sure everything will be just great ;)
> 
> Jess - Oh YES, a hot cup of coffee in my car and was gone in 10 minutes :haha:
> 
> Now waiting for my results, but they said I need to get a SA for DH, and the first appt they have is Nov 8, REALLY??? They only do them Tues/Thurs from 10-12; really cause last I checked most people work during the day :growlmad: So I am going to check if we can go to the hospital to do this, cause this is rather an inconvience and now sets me back a few days.

FX for good results! I can't believe they just told you that he needs another SA. I'm frustrated for you. I hope they can get him in sooner so that you don't have a delay.


----------



## michelle01

MrsC - I am partially to blame cause they sent me a checklist 2 weeks ago, but when I called and talked to them, they said just get a cup and bring it in; never told me that they have limited hours now!

I will be starting 10 units of lupron tonight, so at least that is going as planned! :)


----------



## MoBaby

Yay for starting Lupron michelle!!
Want: Would wait the week for sure to make sure twin doesnt affect anything. I hope all the bleeding/clots go away soon :) Glad your scan was great!
AFM: I think AF is coming!!! Have the typical spotting today that comes right before AF so tomorrow I can call and get my estrace started for the FET!!!! I had typical cramping yesterday also. This means I will have transfer Nov 13 :) I could not be more happy right now!! :) YAY!!


----------



## Stinas

Well ladies.......I am officially PUPO!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
I was on edge all morning after making the go ahead thaw call. Our embryo thawed nicely. He said out of 100% it was a 70%, which is not great, but it was showing that it was expanding and growing, so thats good. I dont care about the rating, after our 5aa fresh cycle didnt work, I think the grades are a bunch of bs lol Just happy we got this far. I have bloodwork this fri probably to check progesterone levels and then Nov 2 is preg test! I dont know if I will test early or not....I guess time will tell! 
Thank you all for you lovely words this morning!! :flower:

Want - Glad everything went well!!!

Michele - Yay for starting lupron!!! Im sure you can go somewhere else to do the SA. When DH went we did all 3 at different places. Some of those places that draw blood do them as well! Call around. 

Drsquid - I dont think I can shove that stuff up me......I cant do the gooey stuff....but if all works out, doc said I can alternate PIO and them. 
How did you know you were allergic?

Mo - Thats soooo exciting!!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Officially yay!!!! Lol!


----------



## drsquid

stinas- i couldnt walk, i couldnt sit. i couldnt roll over in bed. the skin was bright red and extremely painful to the touch. technically not a true "allergy" but a sensitivity but.. it was about the worst pain ive ever felt. and btw i thought the hsg, sonohysterogram, egg retrieval etc didnt hurt at all. didnt feel one of the amnios and although the second hurt, it was nothing even close.


----------



## azlissie

Well ladies this round is yet another bfn. I am getting so discouraged & I don't know if there's any point to keep doing this to myself. Surely if this was ever going to work it would have by now. I am sick & tired of throwing money down the drain & going through emotional hell - maybe I should just accept that it won't ever happen & I should give up.


----------



## Jenn76

Prayin: I'm doing great, thanks for asking. 

Jess: Congrats on 11 weeks! Good Luck on Tuesday! 

Annette: That's great that you have a football team waiting for you, sounds like you won't ever have to go through a fres cycle again. :happydance:

Want: I had the NT scan but no bloods since my OB says they aren't accurate with twins. I've never heard of a harmony test. It's hard to tell how long it would take for the vanishing twin could effect your blood results. I would trust that your OB knows what they are doing. :hugs:

Michelle: That's frustrating, I hope you don't get delayed. My clinic did SA collection daily, Nov 8th is crazy. Congrats on starting your meds!

Mobaby: So glad to hear you have a timeline now, congrats.

Stinas: Congrats on being PUPO! :hugs: I agree on the rating, neither of mine were perfect. One was 17/20 and the other 10/20. FX for you to get your BFP! Nov 2 is not far off.

Azlissie: :hugs: I'm so sorry to hear your news. You deserve to get your BFP. I hope you can get some answers from your RE, there has to be a way. Please don't give up, I believe you will be a mommy.


----------



## Lindsay18

Lizzie- I'm so so sorry:( I hate to hear that your so discouraged and defeated! Please keep your chin up!!! Whatever you decide will be best for you- xoxo!!


----------



## notoptimistic

Yay stinas! Hope mine thaw ok next week!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Stinas said:


> Well ladies.......I am officially PUPO!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> I was on edge all morning after making the go ahead thaw call. Our embryo thawed nicely. He said out of 100% it was a 70%, which is not great, but it was showing that it was expanding and growing, so thats good. I dont care about the rating, after our 5aa fresh cycle didnt work, I think the grades are a bunch of bs lol Just happy we got this far. I have bloodwork this fri probably to check progesterone levels and then Nov 2 is preg test! I dont know if I will test early or not....I guess time will tell!
> Thank you all for you lovely words this morning!! :flower:
> 
> Want - Glad everything went well!!!
> 
> Michele - Yay for starting lupron!!! Im sure you can go somewhere else to do the SA. When DH went we did all 3 at different places. Some of those places that draw blood do them as well! Call around.
> 
> Drsquid - I dont think I can shove that stuff up me......I cant do the gooey stuff....but if all works out, doc said I can alternate PIO and them.
> How did you know you were allergic?
> 
> Mo - Thats soooo exciting!!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!

That is wonderful news!


----------



## wantbabysoon

azlissie said:


> Well ladies this round is yet another bfn. I am getting so discouraged & I don't know if there's any point to keep doing this to myself. Surely if this was ever going to work it would have by now. I am sick & tired of throwing money down the drain & going through emotional hell - maybe I should just accept that it won't ever happen & I should give up.

I am so sorry.. Take your time to relax and make the best decision :hugs:


----------



## MrsC8776

Stinas said:


> Well ladies.......I am officially PUPO!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> I was on edge all morning after making the go ahead thaw call. Our embryo thawed nicely. He said out of 100% it was a 70%, which is not great, but it was showing that it was expanding and growing, so thats good. I dont care about the rating, after our 5aa fresh cycle didnt work, I think the grades are a bunch of bs lol Just happy we got this far. I have bloodwork this fri probably to check progesterone levels and then Nov 2 is preg test! I dont know if I will test early or not....I guess time will tell!
> Thank you all for you lovely words this morning!! :flower:
> 
> Want - Glad everything went well!!!
> 
> Michele - Yay for starting lupron!!! Im sure you can go somewhere else to do the SA. When DH went we did all 3 at different places. Some of those places that draw blood do them as well! Call around.
> 
> Drsquid - I dont think I can shove that stuff up me......I cant do the gooey stuff....but if all works out, doc said I can alternate PIO and them.
> How did you know you were allergic?
> 
> Mo - Thats soooo exciting!!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!

Congrats on being PUPO!!! FX! 



azlissie said:


> Well ladies this round is yet another bfn. I am getting so discouraged & I don't know if there's any point to keep doing this to myself. Surely if this was ever going to work it would have by now. I am sick & tired of throwing money down the drain & going through emotional hell - maybe I should just accept that it won't ever happen & I should give up.

:hugs: I'm so sorry. Is there any testing that hasn't been done to tell why it isn't working? 



notoptimistic said:


> Yay stinas! Hope mine thaw ok next week!

When is your FET?


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Stinas said:


> Well ladies.......I am officially PUPO!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> I was on edge all morning after making the go ahead thaw call. Our embryo thawed nicely. He said out of 100% it was a 70%, which is not great, but it was showing that it was expanding and growing, so thats good. I dont care about the rating, after our 5aa fresh cycle didnt work, I think the grades are a bunch of bs lol Just happy we got this far. I have bloodwork this fri probably to check progesterone levels and then Nov 2 is preg test! I dont know if I will test early or not....I guess time will tell!
> Thank you all for you lovely words this morning!! :flower:
> 
> Want - Glad everything went well!!!
> 
> Michele - Yay for starting lupron!!! Im sure you can go somewhere else to do the SA. When DH went we did all 3 at different places. Some of those places that draw blood do them as well! Call around.
> 
> Drsquid - I dont think I can shove that stuff up me......I cant do the gooey stuff....but if all works out, doc said I can alternate PIO and them.
> How did you know you were allergic?
> 
> Mo - Thats soooo exciting!!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!


Im so happy for you!!!!! Easier said than done but try your hardest to relax :hugs:


----------



## notoptimistic

Mrsc - I have my lining check on Friday and blood work. If all looks good I think the transfer will be four days later!


----------



## MrsC8776

notoptimistic said:


> Mrsc - I have my lining check on Friday and blood work. If all looks good I think the transfer will be four days later!

Thats exciting!! I can't wait to hear how it goes.


----------



## almosthere

WOOOHOOOO!!! PUPO for you Stinas, congrats...and nov 2nd is not far at all yayy!!!

azlizzie-I am so sorry and understand your frustration-but I hope you don't give up on making a family!!


----------



## TwoRdue

Stinas - Yay to PUPO

azlissie - I am so sorry to hear that, Take care


----------



## Stinas

DrSquid - Oh that sounds awful! I would change if it felt like that too.

azlissie - :hugs::hugs:

notoptimistic - You are in my thoughts for next week!!!


----------



## drsquid

oy fell up the stairs tonight.. good thing im single or no one would believe me.. landed on my right knee and left hand then tipped forward and smacked my eyebrow into a doorknob. didnt hit my belly./ bet im gonna get a black eye.. sigh


----------



## Pink gerbera

Stinas - hooray for being PUPO! Woo hoo! Lots of rest and positive thinking!

Lizzie - I'm sorry. Don't give up, sometimes something just needs to change. I had a few iui and never had any success but ivf worked. Your time will come!

Dr - oh no I hope you aren't too hurt! I'm glad you didn't fall on your belly you'd have been so worried!!

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## bubumaci

Stinas said:


> Well ladies.......I am officially PUPO!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> I was on edge all morning after making the go ahead thaw call. Our embryo thawed nicely. He said out of 100% it was a 70%, which is not great, but it was showing that it was expanding and growing, so thats good. I dont care about the rating, after our 5aa fresh cycle didnt work, I think the grades are a bunch of bs lol Just happy we got this far. I have bloodwork this fri probably to check progesterone levels and then Nov 2 is preg test! I dont know if I will test early or not....I guess time will tell!
> Thank you all for you lovely words this morning!! :flower:

Yayyy... :hugs: Congratulations on being officially PUPO :) All fingers and toes are crossed for you :)



azlissie said:


> Well ladies this round is yet another bfn. I am getting so discouraged & I don't know if there's any point to keep doing this to myself. Surely if this was ever going to work it would have by now. I am sick & tired of throwing money down the drain & going through emotional hell - maybe I should just accept that it won't ever happen & I should give up.

I am so sorry :hugs: .... I am also wondering what a pp asked - about the testing. In your siggy, it says you have done IUI and IVF (+FET) and are now back to IUI ... For us, it is definite that only ICSI will work for example, so they wouldn't even bother with the rest ... have they done all the testing to find out what the fertility issues are? I really hope that you are advised well (certainly understand the money going down the drain point - we are in the same boat) and I know it is easy to be discouraged... I hope you can have a good clarifying talk with your doctor!



drsquid said:


> oy fell up the stairs tonight.. good thing im single or no one would believe me.. landed on my right knee and left hand then tipped forward and smacked my eyebrow into a doorknob. didnt hit my belly./ bet im gonna get a black eye.. sigh

Oh dear, I am sorry you did the falling up the stairs thing (which I most certainly do believe!!) have managed it myself! Luckily didn't end up with any damage - I am sorry that you banged into the doorknob :(


----------



## GettingBroody

Az - I am so so sorry hon :hugs: You know where we are if you need a good rant or a cry... :hugs:

NotOpt - not long to go now! Good luck at your apt!

Mo - yay for af! :dance:

Michelle - yay for starting lupron!! That's very frustrating about the SA - is it going to delay things for ye?

Stinas - congrats on being PUPO!!! So thrilled your little frostie thawed well! That must have been a nerve wracking wait!

DrS - ouch!! Glad you're ok!

Swepa & Honey - how are ye doing?

Everyone else - :hi:!!


----------



## Jenn76

notoptimistic said:


> Yay stinas! Hope mine thaw ok next week!

That's great news, FX for you! I know you had lots of frosties were they blasts?



drsquid said:


> oy fell up the stairs tonight.. good thing im single or no one would believe me.. landed on my right knee and left hand then tipped forward and smacked my eyebrow into a doorknob. didnt hit my belly./ bet im gonna get a black eye.. sigh

It's funny how easy it is to fall up the stairs, I've done that more then falling down them. Glad to hear you are okay. You'll have to come up with a funny tale for work. Tell them there was a riot at babies r us over a sale and all these preggo ladies duke it out.


----------



## almosthere

stinas sorry for the fall and sore eye, but glad to hear baby was not bonked!!!!


----------



## michelle01

Stinas - YAY for being PUPO :happydance:

az - I am so sorry :hugs: Hopefully you get some answers; it is frustrating, I am starting cycle #3 and hoping this one results in a different outcome. I believe after you give youself some time you will be ready to start again and become a mommy!

drsquid - OUCH! Hope you are OK and that you don't end up with a black eye.

GettingBroody - I will be delayed about 3-6 days; not sure when they were going to initially start my stimming, but I was told they won't start until 11/9 or 11/10 now since they have to wait the results of the SA. Just praying that the SA results are still good since I started lupron already. I would hate to be injecting myself for no reason.

Jenn - Yea, 11/8 is insane! They used to do them daily and with the amount of patients they have I am shocked they have not hired anyone else. So aggrevating!

So....after calling and trying to find a place to get the SA done somewhere else for DH before 11/8, I talked to the hospital right across the street from me and they said they could do it. Just bring in the sample before noon! I was so happy and then the tech from my FS calls me back; I explain to her about the hospital being able to do this and she tells me that my doctor wants this done by his staff only. Are you freaking kidding me!!?! I should have called them 2 weeks ago for this, but did not realize that the times for this had changed. I was so aggrevated. I had to tell myself that this is out of my control and just to deal with it; I am trying to not get stressed out this cycle. It is what it is, we just have to make that date work.


----------



## jchic

STINAS - YAY for being PUPO girl!!!!!


----------



## notoptimistic

Jenn - yup, they were all day 5 blasts. Unbelievable that I got so many good ones. I just need one (or two) to stick!!


----------



## drsquid

jenn- scary https://www.mercurynews.com/crime-courts/ci_21852229/san-jose-police-arrest-2-women-shooting-another

michelle- what a pita. good luck


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hello All, sorry for not being more vocal on here this past week. I always have a hard time after a cycle doesn't work and with t his one I have had the added emotions of coming to terms with using donor eggs along with the donor sperm. I always knew that was going to be a possible outcome, but now that it is here I've had to really decide I am ok with it.

I had my mandatory counseling session today which went well. I was a little discouraged because I have been hoping to get started quickly (start bcps with my next cycle) so I could do a de cycle while I was out of school during winter break but I guess their labs close for a little while over the holidays. They are looking in to seeing if we can still make it work so I don't have to keep missing so much school. I am waiting to hear back now.

I hope everyone is doing well. I can't wait to hear how people's transfers and thawing goes. How exciting!!

Have a great day!


----------



## drsquid

bomo= *hugs*


----------



## jchic

bomo - thinking of you honey. Hoping you can get started right away and remember you are building your family, no matter what, who or HOW :) xoxo


----------



## michelle01

bomo - :hug: Hope you can start soon; no matter how you end up getting your BFP, everything you are doing is all worth it in the end!


----------



## Lindsay18

BOMO- glad you took your time to think about everything. Hope you can get everything done before they close!!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Thank you Drs and Jchic. While I think it was a complete waste of my hour (and money) to talk to the counselor this morning, it was also nice to be reminded that it was only a week ago I knew the second ivf cycle didn't work. In my head I have always known I would switch to using donor eggs after 2 cycles, but in all honesty I didn't expect it to get to that. I fully expected one of those two cycles to work. A week is very fast to be expecting myself to be fully ok with everything. I guess her point, and mine with myself is to take it easy on myself (something I don't always do).


----------



## GettingBroody

:hugs: BOMO, you're right - things are moving quickly so make sure you mind yourself... I hope they get your schedule sorted out so you don't miss too much work. :hugs:


----------



## Jenn76

Michelle: Sorry to hear you weren't able to get an earlier appointment. 

DrSquid: That's funny! How's the eye? 

Notopt: That's great that you got so many great embryos, FX for you.

BOMO: I really hope you don't have a delay. :hugs: Glad to hear your session went well, I know how hard it must be coming to this decision. :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Grrrr....AF playing hide and seek!! Spotting went away (it was only a small bit anyways)... I am having AF cramps.. I really hope it shows by saturday!! Come on AF!! 

BOMO: Glad you figured things out.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Hello All, sorry for not being more vocal on here this past week. I always have a hard time after a cycle doesn't work and with t his one I have had the added emotions of coming to terms with using donor eggs along with the donor sperm. I always knew that was going to be a possible outcome, but now that it is here I've had to really decide I am ok with it.
> 
> I had my mandatory counseling session today which went well. I was a little discouraged because I have been hoping to get started quickly (start bcps with my next cycle) so I could do a de cycle while I was out of school during winter break but I guess their labs close for a little while over the holidays. They are looking in to seeing if we can still make it work so I don't have to keep missing so much school. I am waiting to hear back now.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well. I can't wait to hear how people's transfers and thawing goes. How exciting!!
> 
> Have a great day!

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Pink gerbera said:


> Stinas - hooray for being PUPO! Woo hoo! Lots of rest and positive thinking!
> 
> Lizzie - I'm sorry. Don't give up, sometimes something just needs to change. I had a few iui and never had any success but ivf worked. Your time will come!
> 
> Dr - oh no I hope you aren't too hurt! I'm glad you didn't fall on your belly you'd have been so worried!!
> 
> Have a good day everyone xx

Hope you are feeling better Dr. :hugs:


----------



## Swepakepa3

Jenn76 said:


> Swepakepa: How's the TWW going? Are you going to test?

I am doing ok..... However I had a loss in the family today, my husbands grandfather passed away.... I will prob test however trying to hold off until the end of next week due to being highly dissappointment when i got severe positives then had a chemical



drsquid said:


> i think the harmony test may be the same as the maternit21 test. it looks for the babies dna in moms blood. if they dont find abnormal chromosomes they can pretty much say yes or no to the major trisomies. it doesnt test for neural tube defects etc. it is non invasive and may supplant cvs and amnio some day (but they wont do it for multiples). as far as the other blood work. the NT test is relatively useless on its own. it is combined with first and sometimes 2nd trimester blood work (and your age etc) to come up with your risk numbers for various abnormalities.
> 
> stinas- i was allergic to the pio and couldnt use it. ask about switching to crinone. it costs more and is "icky" but it doesnt hurt

Do you find yourself very "wet" using the crinone?



azlissie said:


> Well ladies this round is yet another bfn. I am getting so discouraged & I don't know if there's any point to keep doing this to myself. Surely if this was ever going to work it would have by now. I am sick & tired of throwing money down the drain & going through emotional hell - maybe I should just accept that it won't ever happen & I should give up.


:hugs:



GettingBroody said:


> Az - I am so so sorry hon :hugs: You know where we are if you need a good rant or a cry... :hugs:
> 
> NotOpt - not long to go now! Good luck at your apt!
> 
> Mo - yay for af! :dance:
> 
> Michelle - yay for starting lupron!! That's very frustrating about the SA - is it going to delay things for ye?
> 
> Stinas - congrats on being PUPO!!! So thrilled your little frostie thawed well! That must have been a nerve wracking wait!
> 
> DrS - ouch!! Glad you're ok!
> 
> Swepa & Honey - how are ye doing?
> 
> Everyone else - :hi:!!

See above!!!


----------



## azlissie

Swepa and Honey, I hope the TWW is going well. Are you going to test before your beta?

Stinas, congrats on being pupo! So glad your frostie thawed well. Fx'd!

Mo, if AF doesn't arrive soon does that mess up the timing for your FET? I hope everything works out!

Bomo, I'm glad you got your counseling appt taken care of. It would be great if you could do a DE cycle over the winter break.

AFM, I'm really undecided about what to do next. Part of me wants to just throw in the towel, but I'm 33 - surely it's possible for me to get pregnant! I was thinking about doing another IUI but pushing my RE to let me do the trigger 36 hrs before instead of 24, and I was also thinking about using injectables instead of Clomid. But then if I'm going to spend the money on that (not to mention the $900 for donor sperm!) maybe I should just do another IVF. I don't know - I hate trying to decide this stuff.

So glad tomorrow's Friday!


----------



## MoBaby

yes, b/c the ivf lab closes starting nov 19-jan 1.... so I'd have to wait.. If AF comes tomorrow I'd be at Nov 14th so I guess I have until Sunday for AF to show... I need to have the FET by Nov 16th so I can have 3 days of rest b/c I start a new job nov 19th and I have no time off b/c the end of year is so close. I'd like to have more time off but it really shouldnt make much of a difference. I could do it over that weekend, but I want my Dr to do the transfer and he wont if that weekend and I'm not letting any of the other REs touch me there anymore (unless absolutely necessary) :) 

Im sorry your IUI didnt work :(

Swepa: I dont blame you for waiting to test! Same thing happened to me this last cycle.. BFP at 5dpt-8dpt, no progression, and much ligher hpt morning of beta. Digi went from pos to neg from 7dpt to 8dpt. Was very disappointing. FX for you!


----------



## TwoRdue

Mobaby - I will keep my fingers crossed for you that af shows its face soon.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Azlissa. . . I know it's not me making the decision but being someone in a similar situation I say if you want to have a baby, don't give up yet. i know how hard this is, but it will be worth it when you have a baby.


----------



## never2late70

Hey AZ: If you decide to go the IVF route, hit me up. I have about $2,000.00 worth of unused medications left here. A week of Follistem. A week of Menopur. All of the PIO and all of the Crinone suppositories. My clinic said I was more than welcome to drop them off an donate them to someone who couldn't afford it. I know you and I live in the same town so I'd love to give it all to you. All the pre-packed syringes and all. Don't give up honey! :hugs:

As for me: I turned 42 Monday. Our journey is over for sure this time. We can't afford donor and honestly can't afford a 3rd failure using my own eggs.:nope:
We had our donor consult and it is $8,000.00 cash up front for the donor. Then her medications,labs and office visits. ER, ultrasounds Impossible :nope:

I have been lurking you all and pray for nothing but the best for you all.

God bless,
~Angie

ps..Hubby and I are going on a much needed mini vacation to Vegas. So excited to sip margaritas by the indoor pool :)


----------



## MrsC8776

michelle01 said:


> Stinas - YAY for being PUPO :happydance:
> 
> az - I am so sorry :hugs: Hopefully you get some answers; it is frustrating, I am starting cycle #3 and hoping this one results in a different outcome. I believe after you give youself some time you will be ready to start again and become a mommy!
> 
> drsquid - OUCH! Hope you are OK and that you don't end up with a black eye.
> 
> GettingBroody - I will be delayed about 3-6 days; not sure when they were going to initially start my stimming, but I was told they won't start until 11/9 or 11/10 now since they have to wait the results of the SA. Just praying that the SA results are still good since I started lupron already. I would hate to be injecting myself for no reason.
> 
> Jenn - Yea, 11/8 is insane! They used to do them daily and with the amount of patients they have I am shocked they have not hired anyone else. So aggrevating!
> 
> So....after calling and trying to find a place to get the SA done somewhere else for DH before 11/8, I talked to the hospital right across the street from me and they said they could do it. Just bring in the sample before noon! I was so happy and then the tech from my FS calls me back; I explain to her about the hospital being able to do this and she tells me that my doctor wants this done by his staff only. Are you freaking kidding me!!?! I should have called them 2 weeks ago for this, but did not realize that the times for this had changed. I was so aggrevated. I had to tell myself that this is out of my control and just to deal with it; I am trying to not get stressed out this cycle. It is what it is, we just have to make that date work.

Sorry you have a minor set back. Hopefully everything will be timed correctly and it will all work out. 



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Hello All, sorry for not being more vocal on here this past week. I always have a hard time after a cycle doesn't work and with t his one I have had the added emotions of coming to terms with using donor eggs along with the donor sperm. I always knew that was going to be a possible outcome, but now that it is here I've had to really decide I am ok with it.
> 
> I had my mandatory counseling session today which went well. I was a little discouraged because I have been hoping to get started quickly (start bcps with my next cycle) so I could do a de cycle while I was out of school during winter break but I guess their labs close for a little while over the holidays. They are looking in to seeing if we can still make it work so I don't have to keep missing so much school. I am waiting to hear back now.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well. I can't wait to hear how people's transfers and thawing goes. How exciting!!
> 
> Have a great day!

FX that you can start quickly! The counseling sessions are such a pain. 



MoBaby said:


> Grrrr....AF playing hide and seek!! Spotting went away (it was only a small bit anyways)... I am having AF cramps.. I really hope it shows by saturday!! Come on AF!!
> 
> BOMO: Glad you figured things out.

Hurry up AF! 



azlissie said:


> Swepa and Honey, I hope the TWW is going well. Are you going to test before your beta?
> 
> Stinas, congrats on being pupo! So glad your frostie thawed well. Fx'd!
> 
> Mo, if AF doesn't arrive soon does that mess up the timing for your FET? I hope everything works out!
> 
> Bomo, I'm glad you got your counseling appt taken care of. It would be great if you could do a DE cycle over the winter break.
> 
> AFM, I'm really undecided about what to do next. Part of me wants to just throw in the towel, but I'm 33 - surely it's possible for me to get pregnant! I was thinking about doing another IUI but pushing my RE to let me do the trigger 36 hrs before instead of 24, and I was also thinking about using injectables instead of Clomid. But then if I'm going to spend the money on that (not to mention the $900 for donor sperm!) maybe I should just do another IVF. I don't know - I hate trying to decide this stuff.
> 
> So glad tomorrow's Friday!

I would ask about the trigger before giving up. See what they can do and if you can time it for a little later. I really hope thats all it will take for you. 



never2late70 said:


> Hey AZ: If you decide to go the IVF route, hit me up. I have about $2,000.00 worth of unused medications left here. A week of Follistem. A week of Menopur. All of the PIO and all of the Crinone suppositories. My clinic said I was more than welcome to drop them off an donate them to someone who couldn't afford it. I know you and I live in the same town so I'd love to give it all to you. All the pre-packed syringes and all. Don't give up honey! :hugs:
> 
> As for me: I turned 42 Monday. Our journey is over for sure this time. We can't afford donor and honestly can't afford a 3rd failure using my own eggs.:nope:
> We had our donor consult and it is $8,000.00 cash up front for the donor. Then her medications,labs and office visits. ER, ultrasounds Impossible :nope:
> 
> I have been lurking you all and pray for nothing but the best for you all.
> 
> God bless,
> ~Angie
> 
> ps..Hubby and I are going on a much needed mini vacation to Vegas. So excited to sip margaritas by the indoor pool :)

I was just thinking about you and coming to see how you are doing. So sorry to hear that it is over for you guys. :hugs: I had heard that donor eggs are really expensive but I had no idea it was that much up front. Please enjoy your vacation and get some much needed relaxation. :flower:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

never2late70 said:


> Hey AZ: If you decide to go the IVF route, hit me up. I have about $2,000.00 worth of unused medications left here. A week of Follistem. A week of Menopur. All of the PIO and all of the Crinone suppositories. My clinic said I was more than welcome to drop them off an donate them to someone who couldn't afford it. I know you and I live in the same town so I'd love to give it all to you. All the pre-packed syringes and all. Don't give up honey! :hugs:
> 
> As for me: I turned 42 Monday. Our journey is over for sure this time. We can't afford donor and honestly can't afford a 3rd failure using my own eggs.:nope:
> We had our donor consult and it is $8,000.00 cash up front for the donor. Then her medications,labs and office visits. ER, ultrasounds Impossible :nope:
> 
> I have been lurking you all and pray for nothing but the best for you all.
> 
> God bless,
> ~Angie
> 
> ps..Hubby and I are going on a much needed mini vacation to Vegas. So excited to sip margaritas by the indoor pool :)

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## never2late70

Thank you so much! We will :happydance:


----------



## Stinas

Bomo - :hugs:

Mo - I hope AF stops playing around! 

Angie - Im sooo sorry! :hugs::hugs: Try to have as much fun as possible in Vegas! Get your mind off of things a bit.


As for me...back to work tonight, not a crazy long night...pretty easy. I have had a headache all day....it just wont go away...yay me. Shower soothed it a bit, but its still there like my brain is coming out of my eyes lol Oh well. 

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## never2late70

I. Have had a headache for a week. No fun at all.:nope:


----------



## Pink gerbera

BOMO - hugs. You are right though, you do need to give yourself some time. 

Mo - hope your af stops playing about!!

Never - I'm sorry that you've had to decide to give up especially because of money :( Have a great relax in Vegas, you deserve it!

Stinas - I hope going back to work goes ok?

Have a great day everyone xxx


----------



## GettingBroody

Never - I'm so sorry to hear this :hugs: I'm sure it wasn't an easy decision to make. :hugs: Have a fantastic time in Vegas and totally spoil yourselves - ye definitely deserve the break! xxxx

Mo - grr, come on :witch:, hurry up!

Swepa - sorry to hear about your dh's grandfather. Good luck with testing whenever you decide to! 

Stinas - ugh for going back to work but glad it wasn't too crazy!


----------



## bubumaci

BOMO :hugs: I am glad that you are starting to get your head around things for yourself! I am sure the counselling is a real pain in the xxxx! And as much as I don't like counselling / -ors, I am glad that she has managed to help you get things in persepective a bit ... with everything going on, our wishes, the treatments, the emotional side, the physical side - it all quite quickly gets overwhelming and out of perspective! :hugs:

Angie - I am so sorry that your journey has to end for financial reasons - it is so unfair! I swear, I wish I could win the lottery and then donate to help women who want and deserve to be successful with AC!! Please enjoy your mini break in Las Vegas and ... I am sorry for your DH and you, that you won't be able to have a joint mini! :hugs:

Swepa - my deepest condolences to you and your DH! I am sure you will test when the time is right for you :hugs:

AFM - had my U/S and bloodwork again this morning... lining is nicely built up at 14 mm ... follicle nice and swollen, ready to pop - so we are just waiting for the LH surge. Am curious to hear in a couple of hours, what my blood says... My CBFM has been on high fertility for several days now and I would expect to see the LH surge tomorrow morning. Depending on what my bloods say (if I ovulate today), we will be thawing tomorrow ... or if ovulation is expected tomorrow, then on Monday ... so it definitely looks like (hoping / assuming that they survived the freeze + thaw) transfer some time next week... Please pray for us that the embies are OK, develop well and that it is our time... I will update once I hear back re the bloods :)

:wave: Happy Friday everyone :)


----------



## bubumaci

Sooo... my LH is 60 and my E2 is 191 ... and the two frostembabies will be thawed tomorrow. Praying that they have so far and will survive the whole process and will proceed to develop nicely, so that we can have the transfer next Wednesday... [-o&lt;


----------



## almosthere

so exciting bubu GL!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Bubu- best of luck!!!

Angie- I am so so sorry that its over for you. I truly wish the $ wasn't so substantial!!! Have an amazing time in Vegas!!!

Swepa- I'm so sorry for your loss :(

AFM- finally in the last week of my 1st trimester. Started spotting again but again it's brown and since I still talk to my nurse from the clinic daily (we got really close) she told me no worries since its brown. I still hate it though. And since I have to wait 2 months for my next ultrasound it makes me worry. I just can't wait until I can start to feel him move!!!


----------



## michelle01

Angie - I am sorry that your journey has to come to an end; but Happy Belated Birthday! Enjoy your trip to Vegas and much needed drinks :hugs:

Lindsay - Yay for almost being done with your first trimester! I am sure the spotting is no big deal!

bubu - Good luck; hope all goes great and you will be PUPO soon :)


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lindsay18 said:


> Bubu- best of luck!!!
> 
> Angie- I am so so sorry that its over for you. I truly wish the $ wasn't so substantial!!! Have an amazing time in Vegas!!!
> 
> Swepa- I'm so sorry for your loss :(
> 
> AFM- finally in the last week of my 1st trimester. Started spotting again but again it's brown and since I still talk to my nurse from the clinic daily (we got really close) she told me no worries since its brown. I still hate it though. And since I have to wait 2 months for my next ultrasound it makes me worry. I just can't wait until I can start to feel him move!!!

Yay for peach week and almost the end of first trimester!!

I can understand about the spotting.. After the episode I had last week I am down to spotting brown now and I just want it to end... Doctors say not to worry but anything out of the ordinary makes me nervous!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

bubu - Good luck!

Never - I am so sorry but I hope you can relax at your vacation!


----------



## wantbabysoon

AFM, I am still having some spotting but trying not to think about it too much... DH and I have decided that we will go for the repeat NT scan next wednesday and after the ultrasound we will tell the doctor we are not comfortable doing the bloodwork as I have read a lot of cases of getting false positives with vanishing twin... I am just a huge worrier and I don't wanna do amnio so I will unnecessary be extremely stressed till the 20 week scan...


----------



## Lindsay18

Want- glad to hear the spotting is subsiding. You must have been a nervous wreck. No need to make yourself more nervous xoxo!!!

AFM- got a call from the geneticist and all my bloodwork came back totally normal from my first trimester scan:) yay!


----------



## Jenn76

*Mobaby:* Sorry to hear AF is causing havoc, I really hope she shows up this weekend and you don't get delayed. That seems like a long time for that lab to close. I can understand a couple weeks at Christmas but more then a month is crazy!

*Swepakepa:* Sorry to hear about your loss. I can totally understand your wanting to wait to test. FX that you do get your BFP this cycle.

*Azlissie:* You have a hard decision, it's great that you have time on your side. Do you know the stats for your clinic IUI vs IVF for your age? Have they done additional testing on you to see if there is something that was missed? What about other clinics? If you did do an IUI could you not take OPK's to see when you ovulate and go in that day? You've come to far to not get your BFP, you deserve to be a mommy!

*Angie:* Happy belated birthday! :cake: So heartbroken to hear you can't continue. That is a lot of money so I completely understand. :hugs: I hope you have a fantastic vacation in Vegas. :wine:

*Stinas:* I've had headaches since starting stimming until last week, so frustrating. I hope yours doesn't last. :hugs:

*Pink and Lindsay:* Congrats on hitting 13 weeks, sweet tiny little peaches. 

*Bubu*: :happydance: So happy to hear you are starting your FET. Your frosties are in my prayers. 

*Lindsay:* Sorry to hear the spotting is back. :hugs: I totally understand your frustration I would feel the same. I'm sure the nurse is right and everything is fine. Two months between scans sucks, mine is the same this time I'm half way there now. Great to hear your bloods came back normal, congrats!

*Want:* Glad to hear your bleeding is coming to an end. Hopefully the rest of your pregnancy is easy sailing. Good Luck at you scan next week. I think you made the right decision.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Bubu - Yey for gearing up for your FET! Good luck. Keeping everything crossed!!

Lindsay and want - sorry you are both experiencing spotting. I'm hopeful it's nothing. I honestly think we'll worry till we're holding the babies in our arms! It's so tough to just relax and enjoy it! Although like you said Lindsay maybe once we feel them move it'll be more reassuring!! 

Pink xx


----------



## Pink gerbera

Bubu - Yey for gearing up for your FET! Good luck. Keeping everything crossed!!

Lindsay and want - sorry you are both experiencing spotting. I'm hopeful it's nothing. I honestly think we'll worry till we're holding the babies in our arms! It's so tough to just relax and enjoy it! Although like you said Lindsay maybe once we feel them move it'll be more reassuring!! 

Pink xx


----------



## drsquid

stinas- boo on the headaches. I hate them. ive had them off and on my whole life. yick

never- that sucks. im so sorry

bubu- yay

lindsay- yay for normal, boo for spotting =)


----------



## MrsC8776

bubumaci said:


> Sooo... my LH is 60 and my E2 is 191 ... and the two frostembabies will be thawed tomorrow. Praying that they have so far and will survive the whole process and will proceed to develop nicely, so that we can have the transfer next Wednesday... [-o&lt;

Great news! Fx for your embies! 



Lindsay18 said:


> Bubu- best of luck!!!
> 
> Angie- I am so so sorry that its over for you. I truly wish the $ wasn't so substantial!!! Have an amazing time in Vegas!!!
> 
> Swepa- I'm so sorry for your loss :(
> 
> AFM- finally in the last week of my 1st trimester. Started spotting again but again it's brown and since I still talk to my nurse from the clinic daily (we got really close) she told me no worries since its brown. I still hate it though. And since I have to wait 2 months for my next ultrasound it makes me worry. I just can't wait until I can start to feel him move!!!

Sorry to hear about the spotting. Hopefully it ends soon. Great news about the testing! 



wantbabysoon said:


> AFM, I am still having some spotting but trying not to think about it too much... DH and I have decided that we will go for the repeat NT scan next wednesday and after the ultrasound we will tell the doctor we are not comfortable doing the bloodwork as I have read a lot of cases of getting false positives with vanishing twin... I am just a huge worrier and I don't wanna do amnio so I will unnecessary be extremely stressed till the 20 week scan...

Sorry you are still having spotting as well. I think you made a very good choice about the second part of the testing. Make sure you are firm with your decision and don't let them trick you into the testing.


----------



## azlissie

Want & Lindsay, so sorry about the spotting. After all this work to get the bfp it would be nice to just relax & enjoy the next nine months!

Bubu I'm keeping my fingers crossed for your embies. I'm really hoping this fet will be the lucky one!

Angie I'm so sorry it's not going to work out for you to do a donor cycle. I really appreciate your support & if I decide on another round of ivf I'll definitely talk to you about your meds! I hope you & DH have a good time in Vegas!

Afm no AF yet but I think she's on her way so I'm going to make an apt to see my re on day 3. That way I can jump right in with another iui if that's what I decide I want to do. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend!!


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi guys - had lining check and blood work this morning. FET is scheduled for Wednesday! My lining is 15. Unfortunately, in the beginning of the cycle they switched me from taking estrace orally to taking it vaginally which means that I can't do the progesterone suppositories. I have to do the injections. :( I have to run out soon to pick up the progesterone and syringes because my first one is tonight!


----------



## Stinas

bubumaci - YAY exciting!!! 

Lindsay - I hope you are being a couch potato today!!!

notoptimistic - Sooo sorry you have to do PIO. I HATE them! Just a little tip....do not ice the area and before switching to the injection needle, warm the tube under running hot water, then change needle to inject. It helps it come out easier. 

Speaking of PIO.....changed cheeks today, well I guess i went right into the bruise because once I took the needle out, out comes squirting blood. lol Yummy.


----------



## MoBaby

I hope I dont have to do progesterone IM!!! I cant handle it!! Stinas: That sounds horrid! EEK!!
Not: Why did they change your estrace to take it vaginally?

I just picked mine up!! Should start it tomorrow morning!! :) I'm assuming its oral since it says take twice daily.


----------



## Stinas

Mo - Its pretty gross and painful. The nurse told me today that if estrogen is low even while taking all 3 pills, she would have to put me on the vaginal ones too(bloods came out fine so I dont) so I am guessing thats why she has to do it that way.


----------



## bubumaci

Not - how exciting - we will be having FET the same day (if my little ones survive the thaws) :)


----------



## MoBaby

Stinas said:


> Mo - Its pretty gross and painful. The nurse told me today that if estrogen is low even while taking all 3 pills, she would have to put me on the vaginal ones too(bloods came out fine so I dont) so I am guessing thats why she has to do it that way.

Okay, makes sense. They have me starting with 2mg twice daily... did you increase to 3 times daily? I add vivelle patches in sometime.


----------



## almosthere

so sorry for your loss swepa

want and lindsay sorry you have to experience spotting. i agree that we will probably always worry and until baby i in our arms (even then I will be worrying!! LOL). I had a horrid dream 2 nights ago that I bled like crazy after IVF and did not even get to my beta it felt so real and was so scarey....must be a pregnancy symptom of mine-very specific, vivid dreams...glad it was just a dream!


----------



## MrsC8776

azlissie said:


> Want & Lindsay, so sorry about the spotting. After all this work to get the bfp it would be nice to just relax & enjoy the next nine months!
> 
> Bubu I'm keeping my fingers crossed for your embies. I'm really hoping this fet will be the lucky one!
> 
> Angie I'm so sorry it's not going to work out for you to do a donor cycle. I really appreciate your support & if I decide on another round of ivf I'll definitely talk to you about your meds! I hope you & DH have a good time in Vegas!
> 
> Afm no AF yet but I think she's on her way so I'm going to make an apt to see my re on day 3. That way I can jump right in with another iui if that's what I decide I want to do.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!!

I hope she shows soon so you can get started again. :hugs:



notoptimistic said:


> Hi guys - had lining check and blood work this morning. FET is scheduled for Wednesday! My lining is 15. Unfortunately, in the beginning of the cycle they switched me from taking estrace orally to taking it vaginally which means that I can't do the progesterone suppositories. I have to do the injections. :( I have to run out soon to pick up the progesterone and syringes because my first one is tonight!

Fx for Wednesday! :happydance:



Stinas said:


> bubumaci - YAY exciting!!!
> 
> Lindsay - I hope you are being a couch potato today!!!
> 
> notoptimistic - Sooo sorry you have to do PIO. I HATE them! Just a little tip....do not ice the area and before switching to the injection needle, warm the tube under running hot water, then change needle to inject. It helps it come out easier.
> 
> Speaking of PIO.....changed cheeks today, well I guess i went right into the bruise because once I took the needle out, out comes squirting blood. lol Yummy.

:wacko: Yikes! That sounds horrible. Hopefully that doesn't happen again. 



MoBaby said:


> I hope I dont have to do progesterone IM!!! I cant handle it!! Stinas: That sounds horrid! EEK!!
> Not: Why did they change your estrace to take it vaginally?
> 
> I just picked mine up!! Should start it tomorrow morning!! :) I'm assuming its oral since it says take twice daily.

Yay for moving forward! :happydance:


----------



## drsquid

i dreamt one of the 2 fell out and they picked it up with a paper towel


----------



## notoptimistic

Mo/stinas: I started on estrace pills orally three in the am and three in the pm but my estrodiol was too low so they increased it to four and four. That wasn't good enough either so they told me I had to take them vaginally ( 2 in the am and 2 in the pm). My estrogen shot up in 48 hours from around the 160's to 1962 (numbers may be a little off)! They neglected to tell me that by switching to vaginal I wouldn't be able to do the progesterone suppositories as planned. I guess you can't put estrogen and progesterone up there together!

Bubu- yay! I'm sure they will thaw just fine. I'm also doing two.


----------



## Stinas

Mo - I went from 2 - 3 a day. It says you should eat with them. When its time to take all 3 of them, plus the doxy, plus the other antibiotic 2x a day, it gets confusing lol I had to write notes on the bottles because I lost track of what I took. Even with the estrace, I tend to forget how many I took. 

notoptimistic - ahhhhh makes sense. That just sucks....I wonder why they dont have estrogen in shot form. I would soooooo take anything over these PIO's. Nurse told me as time goes by it will get even harder....I told her thanks for the encouragement lol It will all be worth it though.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Not and Bubu - Yey for Wednesday! Keeping everything crossed for you girls!! :)

Mo- glad you're making progress :) 

Have a lovely Saturday everyone :)

Pink xx


----------



## Jenn76

drsquid said:


> i dreamt one of the 2 fell out and they picked it up with a paper towel

OMG, that's a scary dream! You must have been freaked out.


----------



## MoBaby

drs: what a weird dream!! must have freaked you out!!

Well, today is officially CD1 for me!!!1 :) AF sort of arrived last night around 10pm but it was light so Im counting today as CD1!! I will tell that to the nurse just in case they want to bring me in a day early :) SO I started estrace 2mg twice daily today and I have to call nurse monday to let her know and to get some more dates!! Soooo excited!! So in 19 days I should be PUPO!!!!!!! 
Stinas: How are you feeling??


----------



## GettingBroody

Mo, that is fantastic news!!! Yay!!!! 

Bubu & NotOp - not long til Wed! :D

Everyone else - hi!!!!


----------



## almosthere

not and bubu GL with your FET's!!!!


----------



## Jenn76

MoBaby said:


> drs: what a weird dream!! must have freaked you out!!
> 
> Well, today is officially CD1 for me!!!1 :) AF sort of arrived last night around 10pm but it was light so Im counting today as CD1!! I will tell that to the nurse just in case they want to bring me in a day early :) SO I started estrace 2mg twice daily today and I have to call nurse monday to let her know and to get some more dates!! Soooo excited!! So in 19 days I should be PUPO!!!!!!!
> Stinas: How are you feeling??

Congrat! So glad to hear you won't get delayed. :happydance:


----------



## MoBaby

My poor kitty had to be put down today :( He has had a little problem with his bowels over the past 8-10 months, missing the litter box, and daily oppsy clean-ups for the DH (it was getting very bad)...we took him to the vet a couple months back and they said he had colitis... gave us some meds and him a steroid shot and some high fiber food and said if it didnt stop to come back. DH took him in the morning when I was working call. The vet said the poor kitty was sick :( His heart was bad as he had a severe murmur and his bowels felt very sick.. She said we could have done a biopsy and ultrasound, but he would need anesthesia and didnt think kitty could survive it. She also said he would most likely throw some sort of clot from his heart b/c of the rhythm and that would be very painful for kitty. So we made the decision :*( He was 13 years old. DH had him since he was an iddy bitty kitty.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Mo I'm so sorry, that's really sad :( I hope you're not feeling too awful :( xx


----------



## PollyJo

I just started the lupron, yesterday. Chickened out for the earlier set, and decided perhaps I don't want to go for it...but decided again after a few months that this maybe my last chance. Either way, I'm wondering if anyone else is on this cycle for IVF. My baseline is pretty bad with 19.9 fsh, and 9 E2 and only 2 follicles on each ovary, but the doc decided to go ahead with it using the microflare, max. stim protocol. Honestly, I am scared! but am trying to be optimistic. Ladies, please give me some hope!! Hugs and baby dust!


----------



## Lindsay18

Mo- I'm so so sorry:( we just put our kitty down a couple weeks ago and he was only 3. Just rest assure that he had a long, amazing life with you and DH xoxo!!!

Polly- throwing TONS of baby dust you're way, girl!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

drsquid said:


> i dreamt one of the 2 fell out and they picked it up with a paper towel

:wacko: What a scary dream! I've been having some very weird dreams as well. I thought it was an early pregnancy thing but apparently it will last the whole time for me. 



MoBaby said:


> drs: what a weird dream!! must have freaked you out!!
> 
> Well, today is officially CD1 for me!!!1 :) AF sort of arrived last night around 10pm but it was light so Im counting today as CD1!! I will tell that to the nurse just in case they want to bring me in a day early :) SO I started estrace 2mg twice daily today and I have to call nurse monday to let her know and to get some more dates!! Soooo excited!! So in 19 days I should be PUPO!!!!!!!
> Stinas: How are you feeling??

Yay for CD1!! 



MoBaby said:


> My poor kitty had to be put down today :( He has had a little problem with his bowels over the past 8-10 months, missing the litter box, and daily oppsy clean-ups for the DH (it was getting very bad)...we took him to the vet a couple months back and they said he had colitis... gave us some meds and him a steroid shot and some high fiber food and said if it didnt stop to come back. DH took him in the morning when I was working call. The vet said the poor kitty was sick :( His heart was bad as he had a severe murmur and his bowels felt very sick.. She said we could have done a biopsy and ultrasound, but he would need anesthesia and didnt think kitty could survive it. She also said he would most likely throw some sort of clot from his heart b/c of the rhythm and that would be very painful for kitty. So we made the decision :*( He was 13 years old. DH had him since he was an iddy bitty kitty.

:hugs: So sorry about your kitty. 



PollyJo said:


> I just started the lupron, yesterday. Chickened out for the earlier set, and decided perhaps I don't want to go for it...but decided again after a few months that this maybe my last chance. Either way, I'm wondering if anyone else is on this cycle for IVF. My baseline is pretty bad with 19.9 fsh, and 9 E2 and only 2 follicles on each ovary, but the doc decided to go ahead with it using the microflare, max. stim protocol. Honestly, I am scared! but am trying to be optimistic. Ladies, please give me some hope!! Hugs and baby dust!

Welcome back! :hi: We will all be here for you and cheer you on. Do you have a schedule yet? 

AFM~ Leaving for a 3 day vacation tomorrow morning. I'm taking my computer but won't be on as much. I hope you all are doing well and have a great weekend!


----------



## Lindsay18

Have an amazing vacation!!!


----------



## azlissie

Mo, I'm so sorry to hear about your cat. It sounds like you made the right decision for him but it's so hard. I'm glad your FET will be able to work out before your RE goes on vacation - best of luck!

MrsC, I hope you guys have a great time on your trip!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Mobaby, so sorry to hear about your cat.

MrsC - Have a fun vacation!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi everyone!!!!! enjoy your weekend <3


----------



## drsquid

mo- sorry bout the kitty. mine are both almost 13. only cats ive ever had

polly- good luck. lupron sucks but it is all worth it

dreams- i have weird crazy dreams pretty much every night. ive always had intense dreams but they are def worse. last night it was that i had to paint but the roomkept getting bigger and having more windows and doors etc. oh and that apparently i had a house i forgot it owned (dream that a lot) and i dont know what to do about it or exactly where it is,.


----------



## GettingBroody

Mo - I am so so sorry hon :hugs: We have 3 cats - they are a huge part of our family (along with the 2 dogs and 2 rabbits!) and I dread the thought of them getting old/sick although I know it's inevitable... I'm sure it won't help too much yet but be glad your cat had such a great long life with you and dh and that ye might the right decision for him in the end :hugs::hugs:

Polly - welcome and good luck!! Sending you loads of :dust: What's your schedule?

MrsC - enjoy your break!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Mrs C - have a lovely vacation :). My school is off for a week so lots of sleep and rest for me too :) xx


----------



## GettingBroody

Me too! Really looking forward to just doing nothing!! :thumbup:


----------



## Lindsay18

You're both so lucky lol! With the hurricane coming, out district will probably have to use a couple of our snow days. Hopefully the storm won't be toooooo bad, but I have a feeling it's not going to be pretty...


----------



## almosthere

I am also worried about the storm-and my students first field trip may get cancelled-I will feel horrible as they are all so excited and counting down the days!

I am jealous of all your vacation times being soon-I only have a mini thanksgiving break (2.5) days off-not bad I guess-my 2 week vacation does not start until end of December and I have a feeling I will be needing it!!!!

hope all are well!!!!!


----------



## Jenn76

Mobaby: :hugs: Sorry to hear about your kitty.

Polly: I don't have any experience with Lupron but I did only have four eggs. I know it's stressful but things worked for me so hopefully they will for you as well. Good Luck! :hugs: :dust:

MrsC: Enjoy your mini vacay.

Broody & Pink: Enjoy our week off!

Storm is heading this way too. Hoping it isn't bad or bypasses us. The last week has been beautiful. Hoping that continues for a good Halloween for the kids. Hard to believe Oct is almost over, soon there will be snow. :xmas8:


----------



## almosthere

oh mo-sorry to hear about kitty :( *HUGS*


----------



## bubumaci

Mo - I am sorry about Kitty :hugs:
Mrs C - hope you have a great 3 day break :hugs:


----------



## PollyJo

Thanks, Ladies. Yes I agree Lupron sucks big time. I am already having severe hot flashes on a third dose and woke up several times last night. My schedule is something I am entirely unsure, because they will let me know depending on how the follies grow. I have only about 2, one on each ovary, and my doc has put me on the highest dose of follistem (450/day, 225 morning, and eve). My starting fsh was quite [email protected] 19.9 and E2 was rather low at 9 ; they will have another ultrasound this Wednesday, so I will know better...keeping my fingers crossed and praying ...Your success stories have made me feel better, I was already regretting the whole idea..


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I haven't been on in a while.....hope everyones doing good...

MoBaby I am so sorry about your kitty :(


----------



## PollyJo

MoBaby said:


> My poor kitty had to be put down today :( He has had a little problem with his bowels over the past 8-10 months, missing the litter box, and daily oppsy clean-ups for the DH (it was getting very bad)...we took him to the vet a couple months back and they said he had colitis... gave us some meds and him a steroid shot and some high fiber food and said if it didnt stop to come back. DH took him in the morning when I was working call. The vet said the poor kitty was sick :( His heart was bad as he had a severe murmur and his bowels felt very sick.. She said we could have done a biopsy and ultrasound, but he would need anesthesia and didnt think kitty could survive it. She also said he would most likely throw some sort of clot from his heart b/c of the rhythm and that would be very painful for kitty. So we made the decision :*( He was 13 years old. DH had him since he was an iddy bitty kitty.

Mo am sorry about your kitty. :hugs:I still miss both our kitties, one had to be put down because she had some sort of viral infection that paralyzed it in both hind limbs, the other one, a complete dear died suddenly before we could take her to the vet..


----------



## Pink gerbera

Polly - I can't really help you with Lupron as I didn't have that protocol. But best of luck in your cycle :)

Andrea - that sounds ridiculous to me! How can she have had an ivf cycle and be pregnant having only had a baseline scan and 2 injections!! What about ER and ET??? No I think it's someone talking rubbish which isn't good when so many women read these forums looking for advice and hope! Try not to get worked up though, it's just someone being silly! 

Pink xx


----------



## honeycheeks

Mo- Sorry about your kitty :hugs:

bubu - goo luck for your transfer. Lots of baby dust to you.

Drsquid - that was a freaky dream !

I have been having dreams too. last night i dreamt im having quintuplets. Both the embies split and i had 2 pairs of identicals and also there was one more random embryo that decided to make an appearance in the u/s. It totally freaked me out. And then we had to decide on selective termination and lost more embies than we bargained for.
Then there was another more intense psychic kinda dream about feeling the pain of another spirit and it hosting itself into me.....that totally scared me and I had to wake myself out of it.

I am feeling unusually tired which I guess i because my fluid intake was too less today. But otherwise I dont have sore bbs or anything , so I'm starting to think that maybe it dint work this cycle. Im 8 days past 5 day transfer. Im not planning to test anytime soon as I dont feel pregnant at all. We named the wee ones Mac and Cheese.


----------



## Stinas

Mo - I am soooo excited you have started!!!!!!! :happydance: I feel fine....nothing different really. 
Sorry about your cat.....putting any pet down is hard. :hugs:

Polly - Good luck!!

MrsC - Enjoy your time with DH!!!!!! :hugs::flower::cloud9:

Lindsay - I am really truly hoping this storm wont be as bad as they say. Irene kicked our ass last year....I lost power for a day and my basement got destroyed. Thank god we bought a generator after that. Are you prepared?

Almost - I forget where in NJ you are from...are you prepared? lol

Jenn - I hope it does not ruin Halloween for the kids this year either. Last year we had an ice storm which was a mess here with down trees and power lines, so they "re-scheduled" Halloween.....like really? Who does that. So most of the kids did not have Halloween last year. Sad.

Honey - LOL love the names! I dont fully believe in symptoms......some people have them and some dont. Last cycle and this cycle my boobs were sore.....last cycle they were sore up until ET, now they started to be sore right before ET and still are. You just dont know. With all the meds us IVF ladies are on, you really cant read into them much. You just dont know until you test I guess. 

As for me........Feel the same......night sweats have been going on last few nights....dont know if its related, but weird......andddd......my ass will never be the same......damn you PIO! :dohh:
Felt like a druggie this AM....I had my nephew overnight and I had to sneak my PIO into my bathroom...doors locked and everything lol 
Oh the things we do to have a baby lol


----------



## almosthere

Stinas I am from mass but still nervous although I should not be compared to you ladies in new jersey! Last year we got the aftermath of the storm in jersey and ny and I lost power for 5 days and trees were down everywhere blocking streets! I just hope my power stays on and that nothing gets wrecked!


----------



## Stinas

Almost - Ohhh for some reason I just thought you were in NJ....i lose track of who lives where. 
Yeah, last years storm was a hot mess. I really hope it does not get that bad, even though they say its going to be worse. I lost power last year for a day and a half, which was not bad compared to others, but our basement got wrecked, we got a generator in time to save my furniture(since we put it all up on tables-thank you Cosco lol)....but carpet had to be torn up. Insurance gave me our max pay out, which was a bonus. Top the cake, I got AF that same morning once the power went up, so it was AF + all the pain + puking yay lol


----------



## Jenn76

honeycheeks said:


> Mo- Sorry about your kitty :hugs:
> 
> bubu - goo luck for your transfer. Lots of baby dust to you.
> 
> Drsquid - that was a freaky dream !
> 
> I have been having dreams too. last night i dreamt im having quintuplets. Both the embies split and i had 2 pairs of identicals and also there was one more random embryo that decided to make an appearance in the u/s. It totally freaked me out. And then we had to decide on selective termination and lost more embies than we bargained for.
> Then there was another more intense psychic kinda dream about feeling the pain of another spirit and it hosting itself into me.....that totally scared me and I had to wake myself out of it.
> 
> I am feeling unusually tired which I guess i because my fluid intake was too less today. But otherwise I dont have sore bbs or anything , so I'm starting to think that maybe it dint work this cycle. Im 8 days past 5 day transfer. Im not planning to test anytime soon as I dont feel pregnant at all. We named the wee ones Mac and Cheese.

Tired is a great sign, sounds like Mac and Cheese are snuggling in. I worried about them splitting as well, but it's only about 2% chance. Are you hoping for twins? :dust:



Stinas said:


> Mo - I am soooo excited you have started!!!!!!! :happydance: I feel fine....nothing different really.
> Sorry about your cat.....putting any pet down is hard. :hugs:
> 
> Polly - Good luck!!
> 
> MrsC - Enjoy your time with DH!!!!!! :hugs::flower::cloud9:
> 
> Lindsay - I am really truly hoping this storm wont be as bad as they say. Irene kicked our ass last year....I lost power for a day and my basement got destroyed. Thank god we bought a generator after that. Are you prepared?
> 
> Almost - I forget where in NJ you are from...are you prepared? lol
> 
> Jenn - I hope it does not ruin Halloween for the kids this year either. Last year we had an ice storm which was a mess here with down trees and power lines, so they "re-scheduled" Halloween.....like really? Who does that. So most of the kids did not have Halloween last year. Sad.
> 
> Honey - LOL love the names! I dont fully believe in symptoms......some people have them and some dont. Last cycle and this cycle my boobs were sore.....last cycle they were sore up until ET, now they started to be sore right before ET and still are. You just dont know. With all the meds us IVF ladies are on, you really cant read into them much. You just dont know until you test I guess.
> 
> As for me........Feel the same......night sweats have been going on last few nights....dont know if its related, but weird......andddd......my ass will never be the same......damn you PIO! :dohh:
> Felt like a druggie this AM....I had my nephew overnight and I had to sneak my PIO into my bathroom...doors locked and everything lol
> Oh the things we do to have a baby lol


Butt shots suck, I can imagine it is hard sitting and sleeping. Are you planning on testing? :dust:


----------



## jchic

Hi ladies!

Judt checking in and saying hello. Not much to update on my end, have my nt scan on nov 5th (next monday) bc I had to reschedule bc this shitty storm. Hoping we dont lose power for 5 days like last time. Ugh. To all the ladies in nj and ny with me, be safe tomorrow. Should be fine by tues. 

To all in the 2ww and going through er and et- good luck!

Mo- so so very sorry about your cat :( I know how difficult putting down a pet is. All my love.


----------



## Lindsay18

Welp we just got a call saying school is closed for tomorrow. I'm sure it will be Tuesday also. Ugh. We are prepared enough. We always have tons of water on hand and plenty of food. Plus if we do lose power, which we normally don't, my parents house isn't far and they have a generator if need be. Just so annoying!!


----------



## MoBaby

Be safe!!


----------



## TwoRdue

Mo - I am so sorry about your cat, that would not have been easy. Hope you are OK..

Ahhh a storm I hate them, hope you are all safe and it is not to bad.

MrsC - Have a great time away and enjoy :)

AFM - Its been a long weekend, I have a scan tomorrow morning due to bleeding all weekend, not a period but more than spotting and did not stop until this morning and my next scan was not till week 12 so after some hassle with the hospital I got it all booked.


----------



## MoBaby

Two! That sounds scary.. Im sure all is okay with little bean! Seems a lot of girls have had spotting recently. I'm glad it stopped. Keep us updated!


----------



## Jenn76

TwoRdue said:


> AFM - Its been a long weekend, I have a scan tomorrow morning due to bleeding all weekend, not a period but more than spotting and did not stop until this morning and my next scan was not till week 12 so after some hassle with the hospital I got it all booked.

I'm so sorry to hear you have been experiencing bleeding. :hugs: good Luck tomorrow, I hope everything turns out okay. You will be in my prayers.

Jersey and NY Girls: I hope you don't get hit hard. Stay safe. :hugs:


----------



## wantbabysoon

Stay safe all you Jersey girls.

Two, I know bleeding is scary but glad you got a scan booked for tomorrow. I am sure all will be ok!


----------



## almosthere

oh stinas-fx your basement will be okay! my parents have a generator so we may drive to their house tomorrow if it get really bad and will have to help them with the flooding in their basement as they always get floods!!! Everyone-hope you all stay safe in the storm and I hope the power outages does not affect anyones ivf cycles!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

To all the Ny and Nj ladies.....please be safe <3

Sorry I havent been around to write but I am keeping up with u guys by reading....I havent had a chance for much....I have been painting and moving things to the new house....as soon as im caught up in the house I will be able to talk more  hugs to everyone and I will talk soon ;-)


----------



## Lindsay18

Kathy- yay for getting the house ready!!! 

Two- so sorry for spotting. It's the worst. I've had it on and off for a couple weeks. Let us know how the scan goes xoxo


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Looks like this medicated cycle is a bust....looks like I'm gonna ovulate before I even start my injections....hmph SMH I give up sometimes....
https://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html#22

Found the question at the bottom and it says the Femara shouldn't affect the OPK unless I pee on the OPK right around time I take my meds...haven't took my meds in over 24 hours :( sooo I guess I should call the doc tomorrow....blows my mind...:cry:

I guess if I O I just O lol no way to stop it now!
 



Attached Files:







102812.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## TwoRdue

Thanks everyone

Andrea - I am sorry that you have O, in my medicated cycle I was told that there would be a chance that my body could O on its own I was lucky I didnt but got a BFN for that cycle, in fact the only two times that I got a BFP was on first a natural cycle without progesterone and second one natural with progesterone (had to take it with this one due to miscarriage). Is there a chance you could get pregnant by DTD?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

There is a slight chance...he has low morph an motility and I have one small tube an the other side the ovary is attached to fallopian tube an cannot be removed :( .....we've been trying forever though....but not a cycle of just Femara.....lol 

We did about 5 of Clomid an it didnt work on its own, then was sent to the RE off base. He first started me on Femara and the Follistim and then a trigger first cycle, second cycle I overstimmed and had 8 mature follies an they wouldn't trigger.....now after a break after my cycle was cancelled back in July here we go again with another issue LOL....I normally always O on my own he was just thinking if I had more follies to drop I'd have better chances of getting one of them.....we shall see I might call them in the morning and let them know how dark my OPK is tonight....I haven't even taken my dose of Femara yet...I guess I should go run an do that since I normally take it around 6:30 every night an its 6:40! LOL I stopped birth control on past Monday the 22nd...so who knows...but bad news is I'm withdrawel bleeding right now so no BD'ing :( I'll call tomorrow an see if they want to scan me tomorrow though just in case....but on Friday all my follicles were less than 4 :( so TINY...

I'm TOTALLY wrong my appt wasn't Friday it was Thursday morning....sooo tomorrow morning will have been 4 days but still to go from 4mm to over 18 in 4 days is almost unheard of I'd think....soooo who knows :\


----------



## Vickie

This thread has been cleaned up to remove references to another member thread.

If you have concerns with another member please use the Report Post function rather than going onto another thread and posting about it.


----------



## drsquid

lupron- sorry for the flashes etc. that sucks. hated lupron.

storm - my folks are in philly so.. hope all will go well. i think suburbs and the shore are more likely to have a problem

two- spotting sucks.. i had it a few times


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hi ladies... I know a lot of you are on the east coast so I wanted to say stay safe with the storm out there!! Thinking of all you !


----------



## Stinas

Jenn - I have not decided if I am going to test yet. 

Jess - I hope you dont lose power again! We lost it for almost 2 days with Irene. It was summer then, I can only imagine how cold it would be with out heat for that amount of days. 

Lindsay - We bought a generator last year after borrowing our uncles. Soooo worth the money. 

Two - Glad the spotting has stopped! 

Prayin - Yay for new house!!!


Hope everyone in the East coast braves Sandy! I hope all our power stays on!!!! Goodnight ladies!


----------



## azlissie

Andrea, I think it could be the femara messing with your OPKs. It happened to me when I took Clomid one time - I thought I had a positive OPK on cd9 which was way too early, but then I found out that the meds can show a false positive for something like 3 days after your last dose. I would ask your RE because it just doesn't seem right that you would ovulate this early.

Best of luck with the storm to the east coast ladies! I'll be keeping my fx'd for all of you.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Morning all!

I hope you all stay safe if this storm is heading your way. 

Andrea - I agree it could be the meds giving you a false positive, the only way to know for sure is to go for a scan. Could you call RE and ask for one?

Two - I'm sorry about the spotting, I hope the scan goes ok. Be thinking of you. 

Pink xx


----------



## GettingBroody

Annette - :hugs: I hope it's the meds giving you a false positive and that you'll be able to get confirmation soon!

Two - :hugs:

Honey & Stinas - I had crazy and vivid dreams for a week before my bfp! Fx'd for you both! :dust:

Everyone in the path of the storm - stay safe girls! :hugs:

Afm, no news here - just enjoying the fact that I don't have to get up for work!:dance:


----------



## Jenn76

AndreaFlorida said:


> Looks like this medicated cycle is a bust....looks like I'm gonna ovulate before I even start my injections....hmph SMH I give up sometimes....
> https://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html#22
> 
> Found the question at the bottom and it says the Femara shouldn't affect the OPK unless I pee on the OPK right around time I take my meds...haven't took my meds in over 24 hours :( sooo I guess I should call the doc tomorrow....blows my mind...:cry:
> 
> I guess if I O I just O lol no way to stop it now!

I hope it is just the meds causing a false positive. :hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Thanks so much ladies....I'm gonna do an OPK later today since a website I looked at said make sure you take the OPK far from your dosage time....so we'll see what today holds around 2ish...if it shows dark still I'll call and tell them whats going on an they might want to scan me or something....I am crampy but I kinda think its just the gearing up for O....

Hope all of you on the East Coast are staying safe :) Prayers to you all!


----------



## michelle01

Hope everyone on the east coast is safe!! Be careful!

Mo - Glad that you got AF so you can start! So sorry about your kitty :(

Hope everyone else is good!


----------



## Lindsay18

Morning ladies- storm is starting to show her face. Lots of wind and rain. Friends have sent me pictures from the shore and flooding is ridiculous already and Sandy hasn't even hit yet yikes!

Anyone with their BFP experiencing frequent headaches? It's starting to get really annoying. Usually after every meal and lasting for hours. Ugh.


----------



## almosthere

Oh-keep safe jersey ladies!!!

Lindsay-I get headaches but only at 3:30 from switching over to the infant toddler room lol. Sorry to hear you are experiencing them-getting them from being hungry sounds more on target then after eating that is interesting! hope they ease off soon!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lindsay18 said:


> Morning ladies- storm is starting to show her face. Lots of wind and rain. Friends have sent me pictures from the shore and flooding is ridiculous already and Sandy hasn't even hit yet yikes!
> 
> Anyone with their BFP experiencing frequent headaches? It's starting to get really annoying. Usually after every meal and lasting for hours. Ugh.

Stay safe!!

I usually get headaches in the evening... It's not too strong but lingering for couple hours.. The joys of being pregnant I guess!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Lindsay the whole time I was pregnant with my youngest my head hurt really really bad!!! I mean to the point of tears...but keep an eye on that because thats a possible indicator of high bp :) just keep eyes out for that...mine never got high until the very end of my pregnancy though.....I cannot believe my little boogie is almost 4 years old....I miss when he was tiny :( (thats why I put the pic of him in DH's hands on avatar) lol....Here he is now....he'll be 4 in January!

Also I have a question....

How can you put pics and put spoilers to them??? I keep trying an its just not working....I guess I'm computer illiterate!

 



Attached Files:







trysten2.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 8









TrystenNiceSpongebob.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Jenn76

Lindsay18 said:


> Morning ladies- storm is starting to show her face. Lots of wind and rain. Friends have sent me pictures from the shore and flooding is ridiculous already and Sandy hasn't even hit yet yikes!
> 
> Anyone with their BFP experiencing frequent headaches? It's starting to get really annoying. Usually after every meal and lasting for hours. Ugh.

I have had bad headaches all during my first tri, and now they have eased up but I still get mild ones. The others were all day everyday and nothing worked on them. They suck!



AndreaFlorida said:


> Lindsay the whole time I was pregnant with my youngest my head hurt really really bad!!! I mean to the point of tears...but keep an eye on that because thats a possible indicator of high bp :) just keep eyes out for that...mine never got high until the very end of my pregnancy though.....I cannot believe my little boogie is almost 4 years old....I miss when he was tiny :( (thats why I put the pic of him in DH's hands on avatar) lol....Here he is now....he'll be 4 in January!
> 
> Also I have a question....
> 
> How can you put pics and put spoilers to them??? I keep trying an its just not working....I guess I'm computer illiterate!

Awe cute pics! DrS may know why that isn't working you have the spoilers right just need the image address in between.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I attached them....so I'd have to take them down an upload to another website I suppose to use the spoiler....oopsy....I guess I now know how to do it :)


----------



## MoBaby

I have my lining check schedule nov 8!! Yay! Also spoke to re today about the embryos and thawing 2 for set but he said I have 2 frozen as singles and 2 together so they will that the singles first one at a time!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

PollyJo said:


> Thanks, Ladies. Yes I agree Lupron sucks big time. I am already having severe hot flashes on a third dose and woke up several times last night. My schedule is something I am entirely unsure, because they will let me know depending on how the follies grow. I have only about 2, one on each ovary, and my doc has put me on the highest dose of follistem (450/day, 225 morning, and eve). My starting fsh was quite [email protected] 19.9 and E2 was rather low at 9 ; they will have another ultrasound this Wednesday, so I will know better...keeping my fingers crossed and praying ...Your success stories have made me feel better, I was already regretting the whole idea..

Good luck at your scan on Wednesday!



Stinas said:


> Mo - I am soooo excited you have started!!!!!!! :happydance: I feel fine....nothing different really.
> Sorry about your cat.....putting any pet down is hard. :hugs:
> 
> Polly - Good luck!!
> 
> MrsC - Enjoy your time with DH!!!!!! :hugs::flower::cloud9:
> 
> Lindsay - I am really truly hoping this storm wont be as bad as they say. Irene kicked our ass last year....I lost power for a day and my basement got destroyed. Thank god we bought a generator after that. Are you prepared?
> 
> Almost - I forget where in NJ you are from...are you prepared? lol
> 
> Jenn - I hope it does not ruin Halloween for the kids this year either. Last year we had an ice storm which was a mess here with down trees and power lines, so they "re-scheduled" Halloween.....like really? Who does that. So most of the kids did not have Halloween last year. Sad.
> 
> Honey - LOL love the names! I dont fully believe in symptoms......some people have them and some dont. Last cycle and this cycle my boobs were sore.....last cycle they were sore up until ET, now they started to be sore right before ET and still are. You just dont know. With all the meds us IVF ladies are on, you really cant read into them much. You just dont know until you test I guess.
> 
> As for me........Feel the same......night sweats have been going on last few nights....dont know if its related, but weird......andddd......my ass will never be the same......damn you PIO! :dohh:
> Felt like a druggie this AM....I had my nephew overnight and I had to sneak my PIO into my bathroom...doors locked and everything lol
> Oh the things we do to have a baby lol

I really hope this is it for you and all the shots will be worth it! 



TwoRdue said:


> Mo - I am so sorry about your cat, that would not have been easy. Hope you are OK..
> 
> Ahhh a storm I hate them, hope you are all safe and it is not to bad.
> 
> MrsC - Have a great time away and enjoy :)
> 
> AFM - Its been a long weekend, I have a scan tomorrow morning due to bleeding all weekend, not a period but more than spotting and did not stop until this morning and my next scan was not till week 12 so after some hassle with the hospital I got it all booked.

How did the scan go? Fx everything is ok. :hugs:



AndreaFlorida said:


> There is a slight chance...he has low morph an motility and I have one small tube an the other side the ovary is attached to fallopian tube an cannot be removed :( .....we've been trying forever though....but not a cycle of just Femara.....lol
> 
> We did about 5 of Clomid an it didnt work on its own, then was sent to the RE off base. He first started me on Femara and the Follistim and then a trigger first cycle, second cycle I overstimmed and had 8 mature follies an they wouldn't trigger.....now after a break after my cycle was cancelled back in July here we go again with another issue LOL....I normally always O on my own he was just thinking if I had more follies to drop I'd have better chances of getting one of them.....we shall see I might call them in the morning and let them know how dark my OPK is tonight....I haven't even taken my dose of Femara yet...I guess I should go run an do that since I normally take it around 6:30 every night an its 6:40! LOL I stopped birth control on past Monday the 22nd...so who knows...but bad news is I'm withdrawel bleeding right now so no BD'ing :( I'll call tomorrow an see if they want to scan me tomorrow though just in case....but on Friday all my follicles were less than 4 :( so TINY...
> 
> I'm TOTALLY wrong my appt wasn't Friday it was Thursday morning....sooo tomorrow morning will have been 4 days but still to go from 4mm to over 18 in 4 days is almost unheard of I'd think....soooo who knows :\

Fx for you and I hope your cycle won't get cancelled again. I'm glad you are still hanging around. 

Ladies who are in the storm please be safe! :hugs:


----------



## MrsC8776

MoBaby said:


> I have my lining check schedule nov 8!! Yay! Also spoke to re today about the embryos and thawing 2 for set but he said I have 2 frozen as singles and 2 together so they will that the singles first one at a time!!!

Great news!


----------



## Lindsay18

Awesome, Mo!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

MoBaby said:


> I have my lining check schedule nov 8!! Yay! Also spoke to re today about the embryos and thawing 2 for set but he said I have 2 frozen as singles and 2 together so they will that the singles first one at a time!!!

Thats awesome news...prayers to you!!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Mo - That is great news!

Two - Hope your scan went well.


----------



## almosthere

great news mo!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Yay mo!!!


----------



## almosthere

andrea-your son is adorable-loving the costume!!! LOL


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'll have to get better pics of my older son on Wednesday for Trick-or-Treating :) I didn't get one of him in his outfit the other day he was too busy running around LOL he's very hyper and has ADHD :)....I figured I'd make them really really cute Wednesday I'm gonna go try to find some yellow tights....all I could find were black ones...but they look OK I suppose! My OPK hasn't changed an I felt cervix so I am assuming I'm not gonna O yet, its closed.... YAY :) which is a great thing :) 2 more days and I'll have more answers....

I'm so glad to be back part of this thread I've really missed a LOT of updates....I've often browsed back and seen people get their :bfp: 's how amazing :)


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Morning All, I hope you all had nice, relaxing weekends!

How are all of you on the east coast doing with Sandy out there? I know we have a LOT of NJ women on here. Stay safe!

MrsC. . . I hope you have a wonderful mini vacay with your hubby!

Mo. . . Im so sorry about your kitty! One of my kitties is now 15 and I cant imagine not having him with me. I was devastated when I lost his sister a few years ago. Thats great news about your embryos! Fingers, toes, and everything else crossed that this is your cycle!

Lindsay. . . I hope you feel better! My friend who doesnt normally get migraines had them throughout her entire pregnancy. 

Andrea. . . Your little guys is adorable! Love his costume!

Polly. . . Good luck on Wednesday!

Two. . . how was your scan?

Prayin. . . I hope you are enjoying getting all settled into y our new house!

Azlissa. . . when is your appointment with your RE? Hopefully everything goes as you want and you can get started again.

Pink, Broody, Jenn, Drs, Want, Almost. . . How are you all feeling?

Honey and Stinas. . . fingers crossed for both of you!!

Bubu. . . Fingers crossed for your transfer!

Im REALLY sorry if I missed anyone! I am thinking of all of you!

AFM. . . nothing really new to report. I am hoping to hear back from the finance department on a couple questions I have. I am going to use a program called Attain to pay for the DE cycles. You pay a one time fee and have 3 chances with frozen eggs and unlimited frozen embryo transfers from the donor eggs. I dont know if the fee includes the cost of the eggs though. One sheet says it does, another doesnt say. I also need to get ahold of them to pay the deposit in order to be able to view the donors. I can see basic profiles but not complete. From what I can see there is one donor I would really like to use. She is 52 with red hair and blue eyes. I am 51 with red hair and blue eyes. So far she is the only one I can see who has red hair of any kind and for me, that is something I want.


----------



## michelle01

YAY Mobaby!!

MrsC - Hope you enjoyed your vacation :)


----------



## Stinas

Yay Mo!!!!!

Storm is starting to show her ugly face! Just hoping we dont lose power......generator is all ready to go just in case! Bring it on Sandy!!! lol

I have been having night sweats.....anyone have this before their BFP? Not getting my hopes up, but its becoming a nightly thing now.


----------



## Pink gerbera

BOMO - that's good news you've found a good donor and a way to fund your next treatment. 

Two - how did the scan go?

Mo - great news about embryos!

Mrs C- how was Vegas?

Hope this storm isn't too bad ladies. 

Pink x


----------



## azlissie

Bomo, it sounds like you're getting some really good info about the donor cycle. I hope you can get started soon!

MrsC and Angie, hope you guys had a great time on your vacations!

Mo, it's great that you've got your dates worked out and you'll be able to do this FET right now. Best of luck!

NY & NJ ladies, good luck weathering the storm! It looks like it will be pretty nasty.

AFM, had my follow up/day 3 appt today and we've decided to try one more IUI with a couple changes. We're upping the Clomid to 150 mg and they agreed to do the IUI 36 hrs after trigger instead of 24. Also, I'm going to start on a low dose of prednisone - I have arthritis and apparently some women with autoimmune issues have a hard time conceiving but the pred. helps. So we'll see what happens - IUI is tentatively scheduled for Nov. 9th!


----------



## bubumaci

Hi Ladies :wave: ... I hope you in the Eastern US are OK :hugs:

Received my "time" for Wednesday - transfer is at 2 pm... So at least our frostaembies are developing well enough for our transfer... I am curious how they are :) If transfer is on Wednesday, then the blood tests will be Tuesday and Friday next week (so 6th and 9th)


----------



## notoptimistic

Bubu - I am transferring Wednesday but won't get my time until tomorrow. I'm not sure when they do the thaw for my blasts. Getting anxious!!


----------



## bubumaci

Ah - right, that makes sense - mine were thawed on Saturday, but they were frozen the day after fertilisation... :)


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

bubumaci said:


> Hi Ladies :wave: ... I hope you in the Eastern US are OK :hugs:
> 
> Received my "time" for Wednesday - transfer is at 2 pm... So at least our frostaembies are developing well enough for our transfer... I am curious how they are :) If transfer is on Wednesday, then the blood tests will be Tuesday and Friday next week (so 6th and 9th)

Yayyyy Bubu!!!! Great news!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

notoptimistic said:


> Bubu - I am transferring Wednesday but won't get my time until tomorrow. I'm not sure when they do the thaw for my blasts. Getting anxious!!

So excited for you as well!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

azlissie - Good luck with this IUI!!!

bubumaci & notoptimistic - Yay!!


----------



## MoBaby

yay bubu and not!!!! sooo close!! Az: glad your re is willing to make some change to the protocol! sounds very promising. 

I'm having a weird AF which I guess is normal after provera... Saturday and Sunday only light-medium (at times) AF but a reg tampon was enough (sorry TMI); today barly anything there and then once nothing so I took took tampon out (sorry tmi again) but just went to bathroom and started having cramps again and AF is heavier with clots (sorry tmi)... and I had 2 days of spotting before AF officially began.. Usually I spot some then heavy AF then light flow and cramps throughout. Who knows; my body is all screwed up after IVF's, etc :)


----------



## MrsC8776

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Morning All, I hope you all had nice, relaxing weekends!
> 
> How are all of you on the east coast doing with Sandy out there? I know we have a LOT of NJ women on here. Stay safe!
> 
> MrsC. . . I hope you have a wonderful mini vacay with your hubby!
> 
> Mo. . . Im so sorry about your kitty! One of my kitties is now 15 and I cant imagine not having him with me. I was devastated when I lost his sister a few years ago. Thats great news about your embryos! Fingers, toes, and everything else crossed that this is your cycle!
> 
> Lindsay. . . I hope you feel better! My friend who doesnt normally get migraines had them throughout her entire pregnancy.
> 
> Andrea. . . Your little guys is adorable! Love his costume!
> 
> Polly. . . Good luck on Wednesday!
> 
> Two. . . how was your scan?
> 
> Prayin. . . I hope you are enjoying getting all settled into y our new house!
> 
> Azlissa. . . when is your appointment with your RE? Hopefully everything goes as you want and you can get started again.
> 
> Pink, Broody, Jenn, Drs, Want, Almost. . . How are you all feeling?
> 
> Honey and Stinas. . . fingers crossed for both of you!!
> 
> Bubu. . . Fingers crossed for your transfer!
> 
> Im REALLY sorry if I missed anyone! I am thinking of all of you!
> 
> AFM. . . nothing really new to report. I am hoping to hear back from the finance department on a couple questions I have. I am going to use a program called Attain to pay for the DE cycles. You pay a one time fee and have 3 chances with frozen eggs and unlimited frozen embryo transfers from the donor eggs. I dont know if the fee includes the cost of the eggs though. One sheet says it does, another doesnt say. I also need to get ahold of them to pay the deposit in order to be able to view the donors. I can see basic profiles but not complete. From what I can see there is one donor I would really like to use. She is 52 with red hair and blue eyes. I am 51 with red hair and blue eyes. So far she is the only one I can see who has red hair of any kind and for me, that is something I want.

I really hope you can go through Attain. I know they do financing so hopefully they will get back to you soon. The DE sounds like a great match. 



Stinas said:


> Yay Mo!!!!!
> 
> Storm is starting to show her ugly face! Just hoping we dont lose power......generator is all ready to go just in case! Bring it on Sandy!!! lol
> 
> I have been having night sweats.....anyone have this before their BFP? Not getting my hopes up, but its becoming a nightly thing now.

I don't really remember if I had night sweats but I know I had a hard time sleeping through the night. I woke up so many times before my bfp. Still do but thats beside the point. :winkwink:



Pink gerbera said:


> BOMO - that's good news you've found a good donor and a way to fund your next treatment.
> 
> Two - how did the scan go?
> 
> Mo - great news about embryos!
> 
> Mrs C- how was Vegas?
> 
> Hope this storm isn't too bad ladies.
> 
> Pink x

We are actually in Montana. I believe Never went to Vegas. We are having a nice time but both got a cold on the way here. Might be cutting it short a day so that we can get back home. 



azlissie said:


> Bomo, it sounds like you're getting some really good info about the donor cycle. I hope you can get started soon!
> 
> MrsC and Angie, hope you guys had a great time on your vacations!
> 
> Mo, it's great that you've got your dates worked out and you'll be able to do this FET right now. Best of luck!
> 
> NY & NJ ladies, good luck weathering the storm! It looks like it will be pretty nasty.
> 
> AFM, had my follow up/day 3 appt today and we've decided to try one more IUI with a couple changes. We're upping the Clomid to 150 mg and they agreed to do the IUI 36 hrs after trigger instead of 24. Also, I'm going to start on a low dose of prednisone - I have arthritis and apparently some women with autoimmune issues have a hard time conceiving but the pred. helps. So we'll see what happens - IUI is tentatively scheduled for Nov. 9th!

I'm glad they are listening to you and trying something different. Fx for this IUI! 



bubumaci said:


> Hi Ladies :wave: ... I hope you in the Eastern US are OK :hugs:
> 
> Received my "time" for Wednesday - transfer is at 2 pm... So at least our frostaembies are developing well enough for our transfer... I am curious how they are :) If transfer is on Wednesday, then the blood tests will be Tuesday and Friday next week (so 6th and 9th)

Good luck on Wednesday! 



notoptimistic said:


> Bubu - I am transferring Wednesday but won't get my time until tomorrow. I'm not sure when they do the thaw for my blasts. Getting anxious!!

Good luck on Wednesday as well!



MoBaby said:


> yay bubu and not!!!! sooo close!! Az: glad your re is willing to make some change to the protocol! sounds very promising.
> 
> I'm having a weird AF which I guess is normal after provera... Saturday and Sunday only light-medium (at times) AF but a reg tampon was enough (sorry TMI); today barly anything there and then once nothing so I took took tampon out (sorry tmi again) but just went to bathroom and started having cramps again and AF is heavier with clots (sorry tmi)... and I had 2 days of spotting before AF officially began.. Usually I spot some then heavy AF then light flow and cramps throughout. Who knows; my body is all screwed up after IVF's, etc :)

Sorry about the AF confusion. I guess as long as they call one of the days CD1 you are good to go! :thumbup:


----------



## Swepakepa3

Kinda bummed today, funeral this morning..... Hurricane sandy lurking around us..... But I POS this afternoon and was negative, but other then that just recieved two bills in the mail from out last cycle one is about $200 and the other $800 for the IVF It's self.... Where the heck am I gonna get that $$ from and that's not is not even any bills from
This Ivf cycle such as ultrasound and bloodwork.... Damn this sucks major 

Be safe everyone on the east coast.

Good luck and fingers crossed for everyone



Sorry unable to catch up on all the posts


----------



## MoBaby

when is your OTD swepa?? 
The cost of IVF really stinks! Sorry about the bills :( Did your insurance pay anything? We were out of pocket so if I received a bill for $1000 I'd be super happy! Sorry about your BFN :( Maybe its early??


----------



## Swepakepa3

Friday 11/2..... Yah they pay 90% just wasn't expecting a bill for that much... I thought the first cycle was always paid for, I'm currently over $2750 for out of pocket without these new bills or any bills for this second cycle :(


----------



## TwoRdue

Hi Ladies thanks for your replys. Just got in from my scan, babys is fine but have found a hematoma, they say it will most likely resolve its self but they also say they would not lie to me and say all is ok as im now at a greater risk of mc and the placenta could be coming away from the wall. Any more bleeding and I am to go straight back but apart from that I will wait to see what my 12 week scan says + no sex what so ever that could be for the rest of the pregnancy... AAAHHHH!!!! well as long as baby is fine then that is something I am willing to go without.


----------



## Jenn76

*Andrea:* Glad to hear you didn't O, I hope you get good news in two days. Glad to have you back in the thread.

*BOMO:* So glad to hear you are well on your way again. That's great that you have found a donor that matches you, I would do the same.

*Azlissie:*Glad to hear you are on your way as well. Sounds like you have a good plan in place this time to get your BFP!

*Bubu:* So glad to hear your frosties are doing well. Wishing you a successful transfer on Wednesday. You will be in my prayer and I will have everything crossed for you.

*Notopt:* I hope all goes well wit your thaw. Good Luck with your transfer, FX you get a BFP!

*Swepakepa:* Sorry to hear you didn't get your positive yet, still time for you though. FX for you. :dust:

*MrsC:* Sorry to hear your mini vacation might be cut short. Hope you feel better.

*Two: *I am glad the baby is okay. I hope this passes and you continue having a great pregnancy. :hugs:

Hope all the fellow East Coast Ladies are all safe and sound.


----------



## MoBaby

That's awesome you've only had to pay that much... We are nearly 45k out of pocket (counting this fet we haven't paid for)!

Sorry about the funeral also :( Sounds like you've had a bummed day! Hopefully the next day or do brings you a bfp!!


----------



## PollyJo

Swepakepa3 said:


> Friday 11/2..... Yah they pay 90% just wasn't expecting a bill for that much... I thought the first cycle was always paid for, I'm currently over $2750 for out of pocket without these new bills or any bills for this second cycle :(

Swepa, please stay positive! There may be your baby waiting at the end of all this ordeal. I am right now struggling to stay positive. My meds alone cost $3650-something because I am on 4X900 iu follistem. None is covered by insurance. All this for a tiny tiny chance that you may see your rainbow at the end of it, and you may see it soon. So tonnes of :dust: for you, me and all the ladies here who I am sure are in similar boats!! A prayer and hugs as well.:baby::hugs:


----------



## wantbabysoon

TwoRdue said:


> Hi Ladies thanks for your replys. Just got in from my scan, babys is fine but have found a hematoma, they say it will most likely resolve its self but they also say they would not lie to me and say all is ok as im now at a greater risk of mc and the placenta could be coming away from the wall. Any more bleeding and I am to go straight back but apart from that I will wait to see what my 12 week scan says + no sex what so ever that could be for the rest of the pregnancy... AAAHHHH!!!! well as long as baby is fine then that is something I am willing to go without.

Hi Two - I am glad all is ok with the baby! You must be so relieved.. I had the exact same issue last week along with the vanishing twin but try to stay positive.. I am sure all will be ok.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi everyone....hope all is well....

Swepa...maybe its too early...stay positive <3


AFM....couldnt even make my appointment today because of this horrible storm...now I have to go on Wednesday....whomp..... :-(


----------



## PollyJo

Terrible storm raging here. It seems to much much worse on the east coast. Hope all you ladies are safe!


----------



## Lindsay18

Good luck on Wednesday, ladies!!!

Polly- where are you located? Storm in NJ is terrible!!! I'm afraid what the damage is going to be when it's all said and done...


----------



## drsquid

two- subchorionic hemorrhage is super super common. i had one too. unless they are super huge then they generally arent a big deal. sure they cant tell you that everything will be fine but in general, it really does all turn out fine. 

bills- sigh. i dont even know how much im out. between iuis and ivf. all out of pocket. heh and now i have to buy a new car (which is a good thing i know but is still a big new expense).

bomo- yay on getting going and finding someone with red hair and blue eyes, that rocks =)


----------



## Pink gerbera

Two - I'm glad the scan turned out ok and you continue to have a healthy pregnancy. 

How exciting 2 girls having their FET tomorrow :)

Swepa - sorry you've had a rough day. Hopefully tomorrow will be better. 

Mrs C - sorry you're right it was Never in Vegas. I hope you're enjoying Montana but rubbish you both have a cold!

Girls in ny and nj - seen some footage of the storm on tv, I hope you're all ok, it looks really bad. 

AFM - I got my Downs Syndrome results yesterday. Both babies are low risk with twin 1 1 in 7100 and twin 2 1 in 88000. We're really happy :)

Hope everyone is ok today. 

Pink xx


----------



## drsquid

pink- yay for low risk =)


----------



## Jenn76

Pink gerbera said:


> Two - I'm glad the scan turned out ok and you continue to have a healthy pregnancy.
> 
> How exciting 2 girls having their FET tomorrow :)
> 
> Swepa - sorry you've had a rough day. Hopefully tomorrow will be better.
> 
> Mrs C - sorry you're right it was Never in Vegas. I hope you're enjoying Montana but rubbish you both have a cold!
> 
> Girls in ny and nj - seen some footage of the storm on tv, I hope you're all ok, it looks really bad.
> 
> AFM - I got my Downs Syndrome results yesterday. Both babies are low risk with twin 1 1 in 7100 and twin 2 1 in 88000. We're really happy :)
> 
> Hope everyone is ok today.
> 
> Pink xx

That's great news that both babies are low risk. Congrats!


----------



## GettingBroody

Pink - fantastic news!!! :D

Swepa - :hugs: Sorry everything came at the same time. I hope your test was just too early... How many dpt are you?

BOMO - good luck with your donor search. Glad you've found one possible match!

Bubu - glad your embies are growing nicely!!!! 

NotOp - hope the thawing goes well!


----------



## MoBaby

Yay pink!! Hope all the ladies going trough that nasty storm are okay!!!


----------



## PollyJo

Lindsey- we're in Ohio, Cleveland. The storm hit last night with some fury, it's still raging outside, but much less intensity. Yes, I know NJ and NYC were terribly hit, and have no power. We have some friends and family there... DC area too seems very bad...have yet to check the radar but it seems to have spread out and heading north or something like that! I have to get into work, but am not sure if it's a good idea ... Stay safe and warm.
Pink- I am glad the tests for your babies were okay. 
NotOp- good luck!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Two-- I'm praying hun that everything will be okay!!!

Jenn--I'm glad to be back honestly....just nervous that it might be another failed cycle....praying not...but if it is I have my answer I suppose....

Swepa-- I'm so blessed that my insurance covers it for "non-assisted cycles" so what my doc is doing is ordering way more than I need so I can save it up for my IVF cycle, I pray that you can figure a way to come up with the money for it that stuff is expensive just for 600 I see my insurance pays around 2,300 dollars a pop each refill...which comes with 3 tiny vials...that go in the pen....I couldn't imagine having to pay for that stuff. They said if I do do the IVF next year that the Menopur wouldn't be near as much since I'll have to pay for that out of pocket...

Everyone else :) I hope we all have a lovely day and that those in the storms path are all safe and sound..... <3 <3 <3


----------



## almosthere

Wonderful news pink! And good luck at transfers today ladies!!


----------



## Swepakepa3

Excellent news pink!!!

Thanks for the support ladies!!!! Very helpful!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Pink - awesome news!!!

Good luck with transfer ladies!!

NY & NJ girls - Hope you all are staying safe and warm.

AFM, nothing much going on... I have my repeat NT scan tomorrow but I am going to avoid the blood work... I just want to get scanned to check out if the blood clot has resolved and plus I get to see the baby again :)


----------



## MrsC8776

Pink gerbera said:


> Two - I'm glad the scan turned out ok and you continue to have a healthy pregnancy.
> 
> How exciting 2 girls having their FET tomorrow :)
> 
> Swepa - sorry you've had a rough day. Hopefully tomorrow will be better.
> 
> Mrs C - sorry you're right it was Never in Vegas. I hope you're enjoying Montana but rubbish you both have a cold!
> 
> Girls in ny and nj - seen some footage of the storm on tv, I hope you're all ok, it looks really bad.
> 
> AFM - I got my Downs Syndrome results yesterday. Both babies are low risk with twin 1 1 in 7100 and twin 2 1 in 88000. We're really happy :)
> 
> Hope everyone is ok today.
> 
> Pink xx

That is great news!! 



wantbabysoon said:


> Pink - awesome news!!!
> 
> Good luck with transfer ladies!!
> 
> NY & NJ girls - Hope you all are staying safe and warm.
> 
> AFM, nothing much going on... I have my repeat NT scan tomorrow but I am going to avoid the blood work... I just want to get scanned to check out if the blood clot has resolved and plus I get to see the baby again :)

I hope all goes well tomorrow!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Pink gerbera said:


> Two - I'm glad the scan turned out ok and you continue to have a healthy pregnancy.
> 
> How exciting 2 girls having their FET tomorrow :)
> 
> Swepa - sorry you've had a rough day. Hopefully tomorrow will be better.
> 
> Mrs C - sorry you're right it was Never in Vegas. I hope you're enjoying Montana but rubbish you both have a cold!
> 
> Girls in ny and nj - seen some footage of the storm on tv, I hope you're all ok, it looks really bad.
> 
> AFM - I got my Downs Syndrome results yesterday. Both babies are low risk with twin 1 1 in 7100 and twin 2 1 in 88000. We're really happy :)
> 
> Hope everyone is ok today.
> 
> Pink xx


Thats awesome news Pink!


----------



## MoBaby

Gl tomorrow want!


----------



## michelle01

Hope everyone is safe on the east coast! NJ & NY girls, hope you are all OK!

Pink - Great news :)

Want - Good luck tomorrow!

Swepa - Sorry about your financial issues; insurance companies can stink!

Bomo - Sounds like you may have found a great match ;)

Hope everyone else is doing good!!!


----------



## Swepakepa3

GettingBroody said:


> Pink - fantastic news!!! :D
> 
> Swepa - :hugs: Sorry everything came at the same time. I hope your test was just too early... How many dpt are you?
> 
> BOMO - good luck with your donor search. Glad you've found one possible match!
> 
> Bubu - glad your embies are growing nicely!!!!
> 
> NotOp - hope the thawing goes well!

My transfer was on Sunday 10/21 so i'm 9 DPT, i just did digital test and once again :bfn: at this time last cycle it was a positive then it turned negative so.... at this point i'm taking it as a :bfn:


----------



## TwoRdue

How is everyone?

MrsC - how was/your holiday going?

Pink - great news.

Drs - they said it will most likely resolve it self by weeks 12, they did see it in the seven week scan but I didn't no then and there not sure if that is what caused the bleed. The past few years the OH and I have had the worse luck with health and pregnancy and have always had the OH it won't happen to you and then it does so I always get worried when I'm told there is always a chance of this happening. I look forward to my 12 week scan though and seen all is good.

I hope all are keeping safe in the storm.


----------



## PollyJo

Swepakepa3 said:


> Friday 11/2..... Yah they pay 90% just wasn't expecting a bill for that much... I thought the first cycle was always paid for, I'm currently over $2750 for out of pocket without these new bills or any bills for this second cycle :(




Swepakepa3 said:


> GettingBroody said:
> 
> 
> Pink - fantastic news!!! :D
> 
> Swepa - :hugs: Sorry everything came at the same time. I hope your test was just too early... How many dpt are you?
> 
> BOMO - good luck with your donor search. Glad you've found one possible match!
> 
> Bubu - glad your embies are growing nicely!!!!
> 
> NotOp - hope the thawing goes well!
> 
> My transfer was on Sunday 10/21 so i'm 9 DPT, i just did digital test and once again :bfn: at this time last cycle it was a positive then it turned negative so.... at this point i'm taking it as a :bfn:Click to expand...

:hugs: sometimes the hcg levels can be too low but the implantation and everything else is going well. Perhaps you may want to do the blood test just in case?


----------



## Pink gerbera

Swepa was it a 3 day or a 5 day transfer? I'm still holding out hope for you xx


----------



## TwoRdue

Getting - I will still keep my fingers crossed for you, There are some ladys that have POS everyday and never got there faint BFP until the same day as blood test. Hold in there.x


----------



## GettingBroody

TwoRdue said:


> Getting - I will still keep my fingers crossed for you, There are some ladys that have POS everyday and never got there faint BFP until the same day as blood test. Hold in there.x

Two - presume you meant to address that to Swepa?! :haha:

Swepa - I'm still keeping my fingers and toes crossed... :hugs:

Want - good luck tomor!

Bubu & NotOp - not long til you're both PUPO!!! Good luck tomor!!


----------



## TwoRdue

Oh ha pregnant brain!!


----------



## almosthere

Stay strong swepa still have my fx for you when is beta?! I did not get my bfp until 12dpo I did not test on 10 or 11 but it may have been neg on a cheapie that early on for sure!


----------



## Jenn76

wantbabysoon said:


> Pink - awesome news!!!
> 
> Good luck with transfer ladies!!
> 
> NY & NJ girls - Hope you all are staying safe and warm.
> 
> AFM, nothing much going on... I have my repeat NT scan tomorrow but I am going to avoid the blood work... I just want to get scanned to check out if the blood clot has resolved and plus I get to see the baby again :)

Good Luck tomorrow! 



Swepakepa3 said:


> GettingBroody said:
> 
> 
> Pink - fantastic news!!! :D
> 
> Swepa - :hugs: Sorry everything came at the same time. I hope your test was just too early... How many dpt are you?
> 
> BOMO - good luck with your donor search. Glad you've found one possible match!
> 
> Bubu - glad your embies are growing nicely!!!!
> 
> NotOp - hope the thawing goes well!
> 
> My transfer was on Sunday 10/21 so i'm 9 DPT, i just did digital test and once again :bfn: at this time last cycle it was a positive then it turned negative so.... at this point i'm taking it as a :bfn:Click to expand...

:hugs: I hope your beta proves otherwises.


----------



## Stinas

Swepakepa - I pay out of pocket 100%....ill show you my bill....it will make you feel a ton better lol 
Sorry about the funeral. Sandy hit us hard here too....no power, thank god for the generator we bought after Irene last year!
Digitals usually take longer to come up...try a FRER!

Two - Very happy to hear the baby is well!!!

PRAYIN - Hope you have power and had no damage!! 

Pink - Great news!


Hope all my NJ & NY ladies are well and did not have any damage! That wind was unbelievable! It was like a movie! I have no power, but thats better than damage. Its just crazy what South Jersey looks like...what a shame. My heart and prayers go out to those families. 

I had tons of cramping most of the day yesterday.....and woke up in a puddle of sweat. Mind you.....we lost power around 6pm last night...so my bedroom was mighty cold. Tonight we have decided to come into the basement to sleep lol It feels sooo much warmer, plus we dont have to listen to the buzzing of the generator.


----------



## Lindsay18

Hey ladies! 
I've been trying to keep up on my phone. It's been difficult. Sandy hit here pretty hard (not as hard as the shore). Power is out (no generator)- trees are down everywhere. Several of my friends cars and houses are demolished. Atlantic city boardwalk and seaside are almost non existent. This was a terrible storm and I'm just glad to make it out just losing power. Hoping everyone else is safe.


----------



## bubumaci

I am so sorry to hear about all the damage, Lindsay! :(

Thank you Getting :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

So sorry about your friends damage Lindsay! Power was out for 24 hours finally have it back-very lucky as Irene knocked out our power for 5 days! Hope yours comes back soon Lindsay!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Stinas said:


> Swepakepa - I pay out of pocket 100%....ill show you my bill....it will make you feel a ton better lol
> Sorry about the funeral. Sandy hit us hard here too....no power, thank god for the generator we bought after Irene last year!
> Digitals usually take longer to come up...try a FRER!
> 
> Two - Very happy to hear the baby is well!!!
> 
> PRAYIN - Hope you have power and had no damage!!
> 
> Pink - Great news!
> 
> 
> Hope all my NJ & NY ladies are well and did not have any damage! That wind was unbelievable! It was like a movie! I have no power, but thats better than damage. Its just crazy what South Jersey looks like...what a shame. My heart and prayers go out to those families.
> 
> I had tons of cramping most of the day yesterday.....and woke up in a puddle of sweat. Mind you.....we lost power around 6pm last night...so my bedroom was mighty cold. Tonight we have decided to come into the basement to sleep lol It feels sooo much warmer, plus we dont have to listen to the buzzing of the generator.


Hi Stinas....I havent lost power but my parents did....and they are so stubborn! Tried to get them to stay over and they wouldnt budge! How is the area by you? The gas stations by me are running low on supplies and some closed because they do not have any left.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Lindsay18 said:


> Hey ladies!
> I've been trying to keep up on my phone. It's been difficult. Sandy hit here pretty hard (not as hard as the shore). Power is out (no generator)- trees are down everywhere. Several of my friends cars and houses are demolished. Atlantic city boardwalk and seaside are almost non existent. This was a terrible storm and I'm just glad to make it out just losing power. Hoping everyone else is safe.

Glad to hear u are ok  xoxo


----------



## Stinas

PRAYIN - Most of my town does not have power....our business that is in town like 5 blocks away does....go figure...lol The gas stations around here had lines or were just closed. Its nuts. 
Your parents sound like me and DH. My BIL has plentyyyy of room but we decided to stay home. My in-laws went there, which shocked me. Hopefully we get power soon.

So DH went outside a few min ago to check everything out....little monsters toilet papered the neighborhood. Brats! 
What a shitty day. Last Nov I had to put my dog down because he took a turn for the worst.....the smaller dog I had which grew up with the other dog went downhill after he died. Well today she just had enough and died. Very sad, but glad she is not suffering anymore. She went from a happy 16lbs overweight doggie to a 4lbs blind deaf dog. Sad. No more dogs for me....never again.


----------



## MrsC8776

TwoRdue said:


> How is everyone?
> 
> MrsC - how was/your holiday going?
> 
> Pink - great news.
> 
> Drs - they said it will most likely resolve it self by weeks 12, they did see it in the seven week scan but I didn't no then and there not sure if that is what caused the bleed. The past few years the OH and I have had the worse luck with health and pregnancy and have always had the OH it won't happen to you and then it does so I always get worried when I'm told there is always a chance of this happening. I look forward to my 12 week scan though and seen all is good.
> 
> I hope all are keeping safe in the storm.

It was good. We got really sick so we came home a day early. It's so much nicer to be in your own home and bed when sick. 

I'm glad everything is ok with your little one. This will be your forever baby! :hugs:



Stinas said:


> Swepakepa - I pay out of pocket 100%....ill show you my bill....it will make you feel a ton better lol
> Sorry about the funeral. Sandy hit us hard here too....no power, thank god for the generator we bought after Irene last year!
> Digitals usually take longer to come up...try a FRER!
> 
> Two - Very happy to hear the baby is well!!!
> 
> PRAYIN - Hope you have power and had no damage!!
> 
> Pink - Great news!
> 
> 
> Hope all my NJ & NY ladies are well and did not have any damage! That wind was unbelievable! It was like a movie! I have no power, but thats better than damage. Its just crazy what South Jersey looks like...what a shame. My heart and prayers go out to those families.
> 
> I had tons of cramping most of the day yesterday.....and woke up in a puddle of sweat. Mind you.....we lost power around 6pm last night...so my bedroom was mighty cold. Tonight we have decided to come into the basement to sleep lol It feels sooo much warmer, plus we dont have to listen to the buzzing of the generator.




Stinas said:


> PRAYIN - Most of my town does not have power....our business that is in town like 5 blocks away does....go figure...lol The gas stations around here had lines or were just closed. Its nuts.
> Your parents sound like me and DH. My BIL has plentyyyy of room but we decided to stay home. My in-laws went there, which shocked me. Hopefully we get power soon.
> 
> So DH went outside a few min ago to check everything out....little monsters toilet papered the neighborhood. Brats!
> What a shitty day. Last Nov I had to put my dog down because he took a turn for the worst.....the smaller dog I had which grew up with the other dog went downhill after he died. Well today she just had enough and died. Very sad, but glad she is not suffering anymore. She went from a happy 16lbs overweight doggie to a 4lbs blind deaf dog. Sad. No more dogs for me....never again.

When are you testing!! Fx for you! 

I can't believe someone would go out in the storm just to TP places. :nope: So nice! So sorry to hear about your dogs. Sending my thoughts your way. :hugs:

Good luck tomorrow bubu and not!! 

Sounds like most of the east coast ladies only lost power. That is great news from what I have seen on the reports. Hopefully you get power back soon though.


----------



## TwoRdue

Thank you and sorry to hear you got sick, hope you feel better soon.x


----------



## Pink gerbera

Ladies I'm sorry to hear do many of you lost power but glad you're all safe :)

Stinas - I'm really sorry about your dog, that is really sad :(

Good lunch bubu and not today having transfers :)

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## GettingBroody

Aw Stinas so sorry to hear about your dog :hugs: Take plenty of time to be sad and remember that she had a great life with you...:hugs:


----------



## GettingBroody

Hi Pink!! :hi: We always seem to most around the same time in the morning!! (Well, it's my morning - probably your evening?!)


----------



## honeycheeks

Stinas - Sorry to hear about your dog.

Good luck ladies for the transfers.

AFM - I have blood tinged CM and I think thats is AF announcing her arrival. I glad though that I dint test yet. Negative tests are more depressing than anything else in this world. looks like tww coming to an end finally.

Glad that most of you on the East Coast havent suffered much more than power loss.


----------



## GettingBroody

:hugs: Honey...


----------



## Jenn76

Stinas: Sorry to hear about your dog. 

Good luck Not and Bubu for the transfers!

Honey: :hugs:

Glad that most of you NY and NJ ladies haven't got hit more than power loss. We are experiencing a tropical storm now. Very windy and rainy. Some of the province is without power but we are fine. When Juan hit us we lost power for 9 days, just horrible.


----------



## almosthere

Honey, your not out until full flow!!!

Stinas-so sorry to hear about your dog <3

GL with transfers not and bubu, almost pupo ladies!!!! You must be thrilled!!!


----------



## bubumaci

Honey :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Honey :( lots have spotting... You're not out yet!!

Stinks: sorry for your doggie :(


----------



## Swepakepa3

Well ladies :witch: has arrived in full force..... Looks like ill be taking a break... It's been over a year since diagnostic testing therefore it all needs to be repeated..... Gonna take a time out and enjoy life.... Friend is having a wedding in Hawaii in April so looks like if we can manage financially we will be off to Hawaii!!!! 

Good luck ladies!!! Fingers crossed for you all!!

Ill still go for my beta Friday but I know the outcome

Thanks for all of your support!


----------



## MoBaby

Swepa: soo sorry :(


----------



## wantbabysoon

Stinas: Sorry about your dog. 

Swepa: Sorry hun.

Honey: Spotting is normal. FXed you get a positive result.

AFM, had the scan this morning.. We decided to bypass the bloodtest but they did an ultrasound.. Bug measured on track and the bloodclot is smaller than last week... So she told me to relax and enjoy the pregnancy! Let's see how long that lasts before I come up with something else to worry about :)


----------



## GettingBroody

Swepa - :hugs: I am so so sorry :hugs:

Want - that's great news!! Delighted for you!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Happy Halloween everyone! CRAZY day here in second grade!

Good Luck on the transfers today! Thinking of you and fingers, toes, and all else crossed!


----------



## notoptimistic

Thanks everyone for all the support! Transfer is at 3pm.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Yey want! I'm so pleased your scan went well :) xx


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

I'm so sorry Swepa! 

Yay for a good scan want!


----------



## MoBaby

Good luck not!! You putting 2 back?


----------



## honeycheeks

swepa - so sorry hun
want - glad to know that baby is on track. I hope you are able to relax now.
not - good luck for the transfer

I did a test today evening when I was sure its going to be a negative as I had been spotting and have lot of CM . But it surprised me with a faint pink line. It was a colored line and came up right away . Even DH was able to see it. but it was so faint I dont know if it counts as positive. I havent taken it for a positive yet. I still have some spotting and I hope it doesnt go on to become full fledged AF by tomorrow morning. Beta is on 4th of Nov. What do you ladies think?


----------



## MrsC8776

Swepakepa3 said:


> Well ladies :witch: has arrived in full force..... Looks like ill be taking a break... It's been over a year since diagnostic testing therefore it all needs to be repeated..... Gonna take a time out and enjoy life.... Friend is having a wedding in Hawaii in April so looks like if we can manage financially we will be off to Hawaii!!!!
> 
> Good luck ladies!!! Fingers crossed for you all!!
> 
> Ill still go for my beta Friday but I know the outcome
> 
> Thanks for all of your support!

:hugs: I'm so sorry. 



wantbabysoon said:


> Stinas: Sorry about your dog.
> 
> Swepa: Sorry hun.
> 
> Honey: Spotting is normal. FXed you get a positive result.
> 
> AFM, had the scan this morning.. We decided to bypass the bloodtest but they did an ultrasound.. Bug measured on track and the bloodclot is smaller than last week... So she told me to relax and enjoy the pregnancy! Let's see how long that lasts before I come up with something else to worry about :)

Great news! I'm glad they didn't make you do the second half of the blood work. Time to relax and enjoy your time. 



honeycheeks said:


> swepa - so sorry hun
> want - glad to know that baby is on track. I hope you are able to relax now.
> not - good luck for the transfer
> 
> I did a test today evening when I was sure its going to be a negative as I had been spotting and have lot of CM . But it surprised me with a faint pink line. It was a colored line and came up right away . Even DH was able to see it. but it was so faint I dont know if it counts as positive. I havent taken it for a positive yet. I still have some spotting and I hope it doesnt go on to become full fledged AF by tomorrow morning. Beta is on 4th of Nov. What do you ladies think?

I would say you have your BFP! Congrats! Lots of women have spotting during their first trimester. Do you have a pic? Can you go for a beta a little earlier? 

AFM~ I have my scan and appointment with the perinatologist on Friday. After that we meet with the genetic counselor. It will be a long day but I'm hoping it goes well.


----------



## Jenn76

Swepakepa3 said:


> Well ladies :witch: has arrived in full force..... Looks like ill be taking a break... It's been over a year since diagnostic testing therefore it all needs to be repeated..... Gonna take a time out and enjoy life.... Friend is having a wedding in Hawaii in April so looks like if we can manage financially we will be off to Hawaii!!!!
> 
> Good luck ladies!!! Fingers crossed for you all!!
> 
> Ill still go for my beta Friday but I know the outcome
> 
> Thanks for all of your support!

:hugs: Sorry Swepakepa, enjoy your time off. I hope after you are refreshed you get your BFP!



wantbabysoon said:


> Stinas: Sorry about your dog.
> 
> Swepa: Sorry hun.
> 
> Honey: Spotting is normal. FXed you get a positive result.
> 
> AFM, had the scan this morning.. We decided to bypass the bloodtest but they did an ultrasound.. Bug measured on track and the bloodclot is smaller than last week... So she told me to relax and enjoy the pregnancy! Let's see how long that lasts before I come up with something else to worry about :)

Glad your scan went well. FX that you have no more issues. 



honeycheeks said:


> swepa - so sorry hun
> want - glad to know that baby is on track. I hope you are able to relax now.
> not - good luck for the transfer
> 
> I did a test today evening when I was sure its going to be a negative as I had been spotting and have lot of CM . But it surprised me with a faint pink line. It was a colored line and came up right away . Even DH was able to see it. but it was so faint I dont know if it counts as positive. I havent taken it for a positive yet. I still have some spotting and I hope it doesnt go on to become full fledged AF by tomorrow morning. Beta is on 4th of Nov. What do you ladies think?

Sounds good to me, spotting during TWW could be implanting. I hope this your BFP.


----------



## TwoRdue

Swepa _ Sorry to hear that.

Stinas - Sorry about your dog that much be hard for you and your family.x

Want - That is great news hope all keeps going well.x

And goot luck to all having transfers and been POPA. 

Sorry if I missed anyone but this is the second time writing this out as I push the wrong button and wiped all that I had written. Have a good day all.x


----------



## PollyJo

I went for my second ultrasound after 3-1/2 days of max. stimming. The e2 levels are pretty low still ~65 they say. I am not sure how many follies they saw, but the tech who did the ultra said that there were a few on the left and nothing happening on the right. This is such depressing stuff ...:( I guess I have to continue stimming and go back for another ultra on friday.

Honey: congrats! 
Swepa: :hugs: 
want: glad about the scan
notop: good luck with the transfer and sticky vibes to you.


----------



## MoBaby

polly: on my 2nd IVF cycle my e2 was only 23 after stimming for 3 days and last cycle only 85...I ended up with I think 17 eggs collected 2nd cycle and 22 last cycle... I wasnt on the max dose but after that my e3 began to rise and the follicles began to grow nicely. There is still time :)


----------



## wantbabysoon

I swear to the Lord that this pregnancy will not let me enjoy in peace... After my scan this morning I was relieved and looking forward to 2 weeks of no doctor appointments... I have still been spotting since last week after the bleeding episode and it was mostly brown... This evening though I have some red spotting... I am worried again.. I know the tech at the scan this morning said the clot was still big and might bleed but seriously right after the scan this has to happen!!! I thought reaching the second trimester would end your worries but apparently not!
Ladies that have had spotting recently, was it mostly red or old?


----------



## almosthere

swepa i am so sorry <3

honey-a bfp is a bfp congrats!!!


----------



## TwoRdue

Want my bleeding was red for two days and have had nothing since (touch wood) did you say you also have a hemantoma? I was told anymore red blood and I was to go straight back to ed. Could you ring you doc and see what they feel is best.


----------



## azlissie

Swepa, I'm so sorry - I'm sure you're devastated right now but hopefully the Hawaii trip will give you something to look forward to.

Stinas I'm very sorry about your dog :hugs:

Honey, I think that sounds promising! Test again tomorrow morning and see what happens - I'm keeping my fx'd for you!

Want, I have no advice but just wanted to say I am sorry you're spotting again. Can you call tomorrow morning? But at least you had a great scan and they said everything looked on track so try to remain positive!

Not and bubu, how did the transfers go today?

To the ladies who've used Clomid for IUI before, do you have any tips to make sure my lining doesn't get too thin? That's my concern with upping my dose to 150mg. I've read about red raspberry leaf tea - anyone tried that?

Hope the ladies back East get their power back soon!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Swepa I am sooooo sorry sweetheart :( my goodness.....praying for you!!


----------



## MrsC8776

azlissie said:


> Swepa, I'm so sorry - I'm sure you're devastated right now but hopefully the Hawaii trip will give you something to look forward to.
> 
> Stinas I'm very sorry about your dog :hugs:
> 
> Honey, I think that sounds promising! Test again tomorrow morning and see what happens - I'm keeping my fx'd for you!
> 
> Want, I have no advice but just wanted to say I am sorry you're spotting again. Can you call tomorrow morning? But at least you had a great scan and they said everything looked on track so try to remain positive!
> 
> Not and bubu, how did the transfers go today?
> 
> To the ladies who've used Clomid for IUI before, do you have any tips to make sure my lining doesn't get too thin? That's my concern with upping my dose to 150mg. I've read about red raspberry leaf tea - anyone tried that?
> 
> Hope the ladies back East get their power back soon!

I have heard of red raspberry leaf tea as well. There are some mixed opinions about it online. I tried it one cycle without clomid and it didn't work for me. I used baby aspirin for about a week but I don't know if thats what did it for me. I know baby aspirin does help so maybe look into it. My dr told me it doesn't do anything but it's been proven to help with the lining. I'm not a dr though so I can't really say. :winkwink:


----------



## PollyJo

Thanks so much, Mo. I feel better with that info. I was a upset when I heard the nurse's mssg on the phone...I am such a pessimist that I already was thinking that maybe they will have to cancel this cycle... that would be such a bummer! I hope and pray that is not the case :baby:


----------



## PollyJo

Stinas said:


> PRAYIN - Most of my town does not have power....our business that is in town like 5 blocks away does....go figure...lol The gas stations around here had lines or were just closed. Its nuts.
> Your parents sound like me and DH. My BIL has plentyyyy of room but we decided to stay home. My in-laws went there, which shocked me. Hopefully we get power soon.
> 
> So DH went outside a few min ago to check everything out....little monsters toilet papered the neighborhood. Brats!
> What a shitty day. Last Nov I had to put my dog down because he took a turn for the worst.....the smaller dog I had which grew up with the other dog went downhill after he died. Well today she just had enough and died. Very sad, but glad she is not suffering anymore. She went from a happy 16lbs overweight doggie to a 4lbs blind deaf dog. Sad. No more dogs for me....never again.

Stinas, I somehow missed your post; I am sorry about your fur baby. We lost both our kitties within a span of an year and I still miss them and don't want to have any others.. sending you :hugs:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Stinas said:


> PRAYIN - Most of my town does not have power....our business that is in town like 5 blocks away does....go figure...lol The gas stations around here had lines or were just closed. Its nuts.
> Your parents sound like me and DH. My BIL has plentyyyy of room but we decided to stay home. My in-laws went there, which shocked me. Hopefully we get power soon.
> 
> So DH went outside a few min ago to check everything out....little monsters toilet papered the neighborhood. Brats!
> What a shitty day. Last Nov I had to put my dog down because he took a turn for the worst.....the smaller dog I had which grew up with the other dog went downhill after he died. Well today she just had enough and died. Very sad, but glad she is not suffering anymore. She went from a happy 16lbs overweight doggie to a 4lbs blind deaf dog. Sad. No more dogs for me....never again.

Awww Stinas...im so sorry about your dog :hugs:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Swepakepa3 said:


> Well ladies :witch: has arrived in full force..... Looks like ill be taking a break... It's been over a year since diagnostic testing therefore it all needs to be repeated..... Gonna take a time out and enjoy life.... Friend is having a wedding in Hawaii in April so looks like if we can manage financially we will be off to Hawaii!!!!
> 
> Good luck ladies!!! Fingers crossed for you all!!
> 
> Ill still go for my beta Friday but I know the outcome
> 
> Thanks for all of your support!

Swepa Im so sorry my love :hugs:


----------



## honeycheeks

MrsC - thank you for resassuring me that spotting is normal. I woke up a million times last night to check for AF. Fortunately no more spotting last night. I cant go earlier for a beta at my clinic as it is the holiday season where i live and their labs are closed. Beta is apparently not a medical emergency. I do have a pic, but I was not sure if I could post it here.I will post a pic if it is ok to do so on this thread 

Hope your scan and appointment goes well and there is no reason to worry.

Jenn - I was just thinking that it was too late for implantation bleeding. Maybe I should do another test. But I just bought one HPT that I used last night. I dint even think that it might turn out positive and I might want to test again.

PollyJo - Even my E2 levels were rising too slow in the beginning of stims and then they just suddenly sky rocketed and I ended up with 28 eggs. I hope you have some better results at your next appointment.

want - Sorry that pregnancy comes with a lot of worries . You are in my prayers and I hope all bleeding stops soon and you can sit backa nd relx.

Swepa - I hope you have some wonderful time in hawaii without the stress of TTC.

not, bubu - how did transfer go? congratulations on being PUPO.

How is everyone on the Eas Coast doing?


----------



## MrsC8776

honey~ Many girls have posted their test pics here. If you would like to post it feel free to do so. :thumbup: My fingers are crossed for a strong beta when you go in. Can you buy a few cheap tests and test every day or every other day until your beta? 

Want~ Sorry I missed your post. I hope the bleeding ends soon. :hugs: Maybe just call the dr's office tomorrow and see what they say. You need to know everything is ok so do what ever you have to do.


----------



## honeycheeks

Thanks MrsC - I am planning to test again tomorrow with FMU, that is if I get a chance to buy more tests. And tests are not cheap where I live. I hope I can see a darker line if I test tomorrow.

Here's a pic of my test. What do you ladies make of it.
 



Attached Files:







DSC05680.JPG
File size: 81.3 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Pink gerbera

Honey that looks like a bfp to me!! Huge congrats, test again tomorrow and hopefully the second line will be even stronger!

Swepa - I'm so sorry honey :hugs:

Mrs C - I hope your appointment goes well tomorrow?

Want - I'm confident everything is fine but I know it's very worrying. Try to relax and trust it is what the doc said. I'm sorry you're having to have all this worry. 

Lindsay/ Jenn - how are you ladies doing?

Pink xx


----------



## drsquid

want- yay for smaller and happy bean!!

honey- *hugs*. and... pos is pos regardless of how light. and you didnt get a trigger

stinas- *hugs* my cats are both 12. only cats ive ever had.. dreading the day.. 

swepa- where in hawaii? you should def go. it is gorgeous there no matter where you go. and *hugs*


----------



## GettingBroody

Honey - congrats!! I can certainly see that line!! Definitely test again with fmu and maybe a pink dye test if you have one? :dance:

Want - sorry to hear you have more spotting... Was your scan an internal one? You often hear of bleeding after internals... Or, since the hematoma is still there, its could be that causing the bleeding but I think if I were you I would ring the dr just to reassure myself. :hugs: 

Polly - I never had my E2 levels measured but just wanted to send you some :dust:!

Not & Bubu - how did yesterday go?

Az - I've never taken clomid but hopefully someone else might have some tips for you...

MrsC - good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Jenn76

PollyJo said:


> I went for my second ultrasound after 3-1/2 days of max. stimming. The e2 levels are pretty low still ~65 they say. I am not sure how many follies they saw, but the tech who did the ultra said that there were a few on the left and nothing happening on the right. This is such depressing stuff ...:( I guess I have to continue stimming and go back for another ultra on friday.
> 
> Honey: congrats!
> Swepa: :hugs:
> want: glad about the scan
> notop: good luck with the transfer and sticky vibes to you.

Mine were really slow as well, they had to up my meds twice. It's not about quantity. I only had four and only three were fertilized. I had two blasts on day 5. So quality is what counts.



wantbabysoon said:


> I swear to the Lord that this pregnancy will not let me enjoy in peace... After my scan this morning I was relieved and looking forward to 2 weeks of no doctor appointments... I have still been spotting since last week after the bleeding episode and it was mostly brown... This evening though I have some red spotting... I am worried again.. I know the tech at the scan this morning said the clot was still big and might bleed but seriously right after the scan this has to happen!!! I thought reaching the second trimester would end your worries but apparently not!
> Ladies that have had spotting recently, was it mostly red or old?

Sorry to hear you are spotting again, I'm sure it is just that clot shedding. But I understand how stressful this is on you. :hugs:



azlissie said:


> Swepa, I'm so sorry - I'm sure you're devastated right now but hopefully the Hawaii trip will give you something to look forward to.
> 
> Stinas I'm very sorry about your dog :hugs:
> 
> Honey, I think that sounds promising! Test again tomorrow morning and see what happens - I'm keeping my fx'd for you!
> 
> Want, I have no advice but just wanted to say I am sorry you're spotting again. Can you call tomorrow morning? But at least you had a great scan and they said everything looked on track so try to remain positive!
> 
> Not and bubu, how did the transfers go today?
> 
> To the ladies who've used Clomid for IUI before, do you have any tips to make sure my lining doesn't get too thin? That's my concern with upping my dose to 150mg. I've read about red raspberry leaf tea - anyone tried that?
> 
> Hope the ladies back East get their power back soon!

Sorry I never used clomid so I don't have any info but I would ask your RE. Good Luck with you cycle.



honeycheeks said:


> MrsC - thank you for resassuring me that spotting is normal. I woke up a million times last night to check for AF. Fortunately no more spotting last night. I cant go earlier for a beta at my clinic as it is the holiday season where i live and their labs are closed. Beta is apparently not a medical emergency. I do have a pic, but I was not sure if I could post it here.I will post a pic if it is ok to do so on this thread
> 
> Hope your scan and appointment goes well and there is no reason to worry.
> 
> Jenn - I was just thinking that it was too late for implantation bleeding. Maybe I should do another test. But I just bought one HPT that I used last night. I dint even think that it might turn out positive and I might want to test again.
> 
> PollyJo - Even my E2 levels were rising too slow in the beginning of stims and then they just suddenly sky rocketed and I ended up with 28 eggs. I hope you have some better results at your next appointment.
> 
> want - Sorry that pregnancy comes with a lot of worries . You are in my prayers and I hope all bleeding stops soon and you can sit backa nd relx.
> 
> Swepa - I hope you have some wonderful time in hawaii without the stress of TTC.
> 
> not, bubu - how did transfer go? congratulations on being PUPO.
> 
> How is everyone on the Eas Coast doing?

I can definitely see the positive, wait a day and try a first response one they seem to work best.



Pink gerbera said:


> Honey that looks like a bfp to me!! Huge congrats, test again tomorrow and hopefully the second line will be even stronger!
> 
> Swepa - I'm so sorry honey :hugs:
> 
> Mrs C - I hope your appointment goes well tomorrow?
> 
> Want - I'm confident everything is fine but I know it's very worrying. Try to relax and trust it is what the doc said. I'm sorry you're having to have all this worry.
> 
> Lindsay/ Jenn - how are you ladies doing?
> 
> Pink xx

Hi pink! I'm doing good, have my first real OB appointment today so hoping to hear the HB's. How are you doing?


----------



## GettingBroody

Good luck today Jenn!!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Hey Jenn I'm good thanks. Are they going to use a Doppler to hear the heartbeats? How exciting! Let us know how it goes! 

Xx


----------



## almosthere

clear as day positive honey, congrats again!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Hey ladies. Just read 8 pages of posts. It's been hard to keep up on my phone. 

Stinas- I'm so so sorry, love. Ill text u in a few!!

Swepa- so sorry :(

Honey- congratulations!! Looks positive to me!!

Want- don't stress. I have a tiny hematoma and I spot randomly. My Dr said that irritation could cause slightly larger ones to bleed. The u/s could have caused that. Don't worry (I know you still will lol). 

Sorry if I missed anyone- trying to keep up. 

AFM- still no power:( getting very cold at night. I've been spending the days at my parents house as they got their power back yesterday. Hopefully soon!!! Not sure when I'll be going back to work. Our school was devastated by the storm. Roof came off... We will see.


----------



## MrsC8776

honeycheeks said:


> Thanks MrsC - I am planning to test again tomorrow with FMU, that is if I get a chance to buy more tests. And tests are not cheap where I live. I hope I can see a darker line if I test tomorrow.
> 
> Here's a pic of my test. What do you ladies make of it.

I see a line for sure! Congrats!! Fx for a darker line tomorrow. 



Lindsay18 said:


> Hey ladies. Just read 8 pages of posts. It's been hard to keep up on my phone.
> 
> Stinas- I'm so so sorry, love. Ill text u in a few!!
> 
> Swepa- so sorry :(
> 
> Honey- congratulations!! Looks positive to me!!
> 
> Want- don't stress. I have a tiny hematoma and I spot randomly. My Dr said that irritation could cause slightly larger ones to bleed. The u/s could have caused that. Don't worry (I know you still will lol).
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone- trying to keep up.
> 
> AFM- still no power:( getting very cold at night. I've been spending the days at my parents house as they got their power back yesterday. Hopefully soon!!! Not sure when I'll be going back to work. Our school was devastated by the storm. Roof came off... We will see.

So sorry to hear about the school. That sounds horrible. Hopefully you get your power back soon and they let you know what is going to happen with work. Would they just transfer you if the school will be closed for a long time or how would that work? 

Jenn~ I hope your appointment goes well today. 

Ladies who had their FET yesterday I hope it went well! 

Stinas~ How are you doing? I'm patiently waiting for you to test. :haha:

michelle~ How are you doing? 

MoBabby~ Are you getting excited for your FET in less than 2 weeks?!?! I'm excited for you.


----------



## MoBaby

I am!! I'm waiting for my lining check!! I'm still on AF , CD 6 as AF has been weird.. I'm assuming due to the provera so hopefully that doesn't affect my lining :) so I'm just waiting :) Gl at your appt tomorrow!!

Stinas: im waiting also :) fx for you!!


----------



## michelle01

Hi MrsC! I am doing good, still on lupron waiting for AF to arrive. How are you doing?

Stinas - I am sorry about your dog :hugs: I work with min pin rescue and have been through a few of my own losses; it is never easy. We actually lost 2 of ours back in June 12 days apart. I have a lot of min pins, but still each one is special in their own way.

Swepa - Sorry :hugs: Hawaii sounds amazing; go, enjoy and relax! 

Hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## Lindsay18

Mrs C. - not sure. I guess it depends how many classrooms are affected. We will have to wait and see lol.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hi All. . .I hope you are doing ok.

NJ and NY ladies, how are you all doing? Lindsay, that's horrible about your school! Hopefully there wasn't TOO much damage! How is everyone else doing out there? Power or no power, damage?

Jenn, how was your appointment?

MrsC, is yours today or tomorrow?

How did the FETs go yesterday?

I got a call from my RE's office yesterday saying that before I can get started with my DE cycle I need to go in to see my ob for a pap and physical. I wish they had told me this before (since they have all my records) because I then had to call my ob and BEG her to squeeze me in next week because I would like to get started on my next cycle which should start the week after. UGH!! Thankfully she will stay late for me next Wednesday so I can get in to see her. I am frustrated because I honestly feel like I am jumping through hoops. Sigh, ah well.


----------



## MrsC8776

michelle01 said:


> Hi MrsC! I am doing good, still on lupron waiting for AF to arrive. How are you doing?
> 
> Stinas - I am sorry about your dog :hugs: I work with min pin rescue and have been through a few of my own losses; it is never easy. We actually lost 2 of ours back in June 12 days apart. I have a lot of min pins, but still each one is special in their own way.
> 
> Swepa - Sorry :hugs: Hawaii sounds amazing; go, enjoy and relax!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing good!

I'm hanging in there. Trying to fight this 4 day headache and sore throat. 



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Hi All. . .I hope you are doing ok.
> 
> NJ and NY ladies, how are you all doing? Lindsay, that's horrible about your school! Hopefully there wasn't TOO much damage! How is everyone else doing out there? Power or no power, damage?
> 
> Jenn, how was your appointment?
> 
> MrsC, is yours today or tomorrow?
> 
> How did the FETs go yesterday?
> 
> I got a call from my RE's office yesterday saying that before I can get started with my DE cycle I need to go in to see my ob for a pap and physical. I wish they had told me this before (since they have all my records) because I then had to call my ob and BEG her to squeeze me in next week because I would like to get started on my next cycle which should start the week after. UGH!! Thankfully she will stay late for me next Wednesday so I can get in to see her. I am frustrated because I honestly feel like I am jumping through hoops. Sigh, ah well.

Tomorrow :thumbup: Sorry to hear you are having to jump through hoops right now. I know how frustrating that can be. Hang in there because this will all be worth it in the end. Great news you were able to get in next week for your exams.


----------



## Jenn76

Pink gerbera said:


> Hey Jenn I'm good thanks. Are they going to use a Doppler to hear the heartbeats? How exciting! Let us know how it goes!
> 
> Xx

Yes she used a Doppler, it was amazing how fast she found each baby. 



Lindsay18 said:


> Hey ladies. Just read 8 pages of posts. It's been hard to keep up on my phone.
> 
> Stinas- I'm so so sorry, love. Ill text u in a few!!
> 
> Swepa- so sorry :(
> 
> Honey- congratulations!! Looks positive to me!!
> 
> Want- don't stress. I have a tiny hematoma and I spot randomly. My Dr said that irritation could cause slightly larger ones to bleed. The u/s could have caused that. Don't worry (I know you still will lol).
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone- trying to keep up.
> 
> AFM- still no power:( getting very cold at night. I've been spending the days at my parents house as they got their power back yesterday. Hopefully soon!!! Not sure when I'll be going back to work. Our school was devastated by the storm. Roof came off... We will see.

So sorry to hear you are still without power and that your school is damaged bad. Any idea how long before they can restore power? That really must suck! :hugs:



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Hi All. . .I hope you are doing ok.
> 
> NJ and NY ladies, how are you all doing? Lindsay, that's horrible about your school! Hopefully there wasn't TOO much damage! How is everyone else doing out there? Power or no power, damage?
> 
> Jenn, how was your appointment?
> 
> MrsC, is yours today or tomorrow?
> 
> How did the FETs go yesterday?
> 
> I got a call from my RE's office yesterday saying that before I can get started with my DE cycle I need to go in to see my ob for a pap and physical. I wish they had told me this before (since they have all my records) because I then had to call my ob and BEG her to squeeze me in next week because I would like to get started on my next cycle which should start the week after. UGH!! Thankfully she will stay late for me next Wednesday so I can get in to see her. I am frustrated because I honestly feel like I am jumping through hoops. Sigh, ah well.

That's great that she is fitting you in, sorry to hear you need to have the tests again. FX everything works out and your cycle starts on schedule.

MrsC: Good luck at your appointment tomorrow. 

Bubu & Not: Hoping yesterday went well. 

I hope the other jersey girls are okay, worried about you guys. :hugs:

AFM: Appointment went well, babies HB's were good. She shocked me by saying that I should expect pregnant with twins to be off at 24 weeks on bed rest. :dohh: Not expecting that at all! I intended on working until March. Not happy about that. :nope: Any other twin preggo ladies get told something similar?


----------



## TwoRdue

Jenn - I was told I would of had to from 26 weeks on... but im sure it depends on the type of pregnancy, if you are fine then I dont see why you could not continue. are they identical twins or fraternal? That can make a difference

MrsC Good luck with your appointment tomorrow

Mo _ Hope that your scan goes well and the lining is nice and thick


----------



## MrsC8776

Jenn76 said:


> AFM: Appointment went well, babies HB's were good. She shocked me by saying that she puts anyone pregnant with twins off at 24 weeks on bed rest no matter how you are doing. :dohh: Not expecting that at all! I intended on working until March and that means I'm out the end of December. Not happy about that. :nope: Any other twin preggo ladies get told something similar?

I was not told this. When I asked about her views on bed rest she said that it's a last resort type of thing. 24 weeks seems a little extreme to me. Have you been over to the twin section yet? If not you should venture over there and ask the other ladies their thoughts. I'm 19 almost 20 weeks and I couldn't imagine being on bed rest so soon. I'm glad your appointment went well though.


----------



## MoBaby

Jenn that makes no sense at all. I've seen ppl with twins work until 36 wks. No reason unless you show signs of cervical incompetence or preterm labor or other issues.maybe you can get ob to let you go until 30?


----------



## Jenn76

Two: They are fraternal. 

I googled the bed rest thing and apparently with some doctors it is routine to put you off at 24 weeks. I'm torn about pushing this. I absolutely love working so I think I'd lose my mine being off for three months. But I also want to do what is best for the babies. Going to wait and see what she has to say next appointment. Thanks for the input. Glad to hear I'm not the only one to think this is crazy.


----------



## almosthere

I think I would go crazy being on bed rest for the long!!! hope it won't be the case for all with twins!!

Just popping in to say hello-hope there was not too much damage to your school Lindsay-how horrid this storm was to all nj/new yorkers!

I hope everyone else is doing well....can't wait for your beta honey!!!


----------



## TwoRdue

Oh wow I thought they would only do that if there was a need to, well I hope that is not the case and you are able to work on to when you want to...


----------



## MoBaby

Bubu: how did the transfer go?

Not: you transferred as well right?? how did it go??
GL girls!!


----------



## drsquid

jenn- i think that sounds crazy too... get a second opinion. bed rest is not totally innocuous either (risk of blood clots, deconditioning etc). 

bomo- *hugs* pita. glad your ob could squeeze you in!!


----------



## azlissie

Bomo, it does seem like they're just dreaming up extra stuff to make you do - why does this whole process have to be so stressful and frustrating? It's great that you have such an accommodating OB - I hope this will be the last hurdle.

Lindsay, that is such a bummer about your school! Will they have to add on missed days to the end of the school year? I live in AZ and we never have no-school days for weather related stuff so I don't really know how that works.

Michelle, hope the lupron is treating you well.

Getting, how are things going with your little bean? Any upcoming scans?

Jenn, so glad you had a great appointment! The bed rest thing seems extreme - isn't that why they do stuff like measure cervical length? Surely there are women who need the bed rest and then others who just don't. Hope you can figure out what to do.

MrsC, good luck with the appt tomorrow! It sounds like you'll have a long day but it's great that your DH is still here so he can go.

AFM, feeling pretty bloated and I've still got 2 nights of Clomid - blah. My RE said I don't need to worry about it thinning the lining but it was only 7mm at the last IUI and I just think it should be thicker. So since he's no help I turned to Dr Google and read drink lots of water and take baby aspirin. Guess I'll try it and see what happens!

Hope everyone has a great Friday!


----------



## Stinas

Swepakepa3 - :hugs:

Honey - :happydance::happydance:

MrsC - I hope everything goes well!! I hope you are enjoying all your time with DH!

AFM - Still no power! Getting angry....i know i am lucky to have everything, but its starting to get cold and its just frustrating. I like things certain ways and everything is upside down...im just annoyed. Im wearing two pairs of socks right now and still cold. I have the generator, but gas lines are beyond pathetic, so we are using it wisely. I went to work 3hrs early today lol Ill be spending a lot of time there this weekend....more than normal. lol
As for testing....I kind of did this afternoon, but not counting it. It was second pee, but didnt really have to go, so like 3 drops went on the stick....BFN of course, but its still upsetting. I am not going to count it, but still. I really hope this works ladies...im scared. Im cramping and boobs hurt, I didnt have this fresh cycle. I really dont want to start at square one again. Really freaked out. Lots of prayers needed. I am probably going to test before I go in for the blood test in the am. I hope I get surprised. 

Hope everyone is doing well! xoxo


----------



## MrsC8776

azlissie said:


> Bomo, it does seem like they're just dreaming up extra stuff to make you do - why does this whole process have to be so stressful and frustrating? It's great that you have such an accommodating OB - I hope this will be the last hurdle.
> 
> Lindsay, that is such a bummer about your school! Will they have to add on missed days to the end of the school year? I live in AZ and we never have no-school days for weather related stuff so I don't really know how that works.
> 
> Michelle, hope the lupron is treating you well.
> 
> Getting, how are things going with your little bean? Any upcoming scans?
> 
> Jenn, so glad you had a great appointment! The bed rest thing seems extreme - isn't that why they do stuff like measure cervical length? Surely there are women who need the bed rest and then others who just don't. Hope you can figure out what to do.
> 
> MrsC, good luck with the appt tomorrow! It sounds like you'll have a long day but it's great that your DH is still here so he can go.
> 
> AFM, feeling pretty bloated and I've still got 2 nights of Clomid - blah. My RE said I don't need to worry about it thinning the lining but it was only 7mm at the last IUI and I just think it should be thicker. So since he's no help I turned to Dr Google and read drink lots of water and take baby aspirin. Guess I'll try it and see what happens!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Friday!

Fx this cycle works for you!! 



Stinas said:


> Swepakepa3 - :hugs:
> 
> Honey - :happydance::happydance:
> 
> MrsC - I hope everything goes well!! I hope you are enjoying all your time with DH!
> 
> AFM - Still no power! Getting angry....i know i am lucky to have everything, but its starting to get cold and its just frustrating. I like things certain ways and everything is upside down...im just annoyed. Im wearing two pairs of socks right now and still cold. I have the generator, but gas lines are beyond pathetic, so we are using it wisely. I went to work 3hrs early today lol Ill be spending a lot of time there this weekend....more than normal. lol
> As for testing....I kind of did this afternoon, but not counting it. It was second pee, but didnt really have to go, so like 3 drops went on the stick....BFN of course, but its still upsetting. I am not going to count it, but still. I really hope this works ladies...im scared. Im cramping and boobs hurt, I didnt have this fresh cycle. I really dont want to start at square one again. Really freaked out. Lots of prayers needed. I am probably going to test before I go in for the blood test in the am. I hope I get surprised.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well! xoxo

I have everything crossed for you. :hugs: Keeping you in my thoughts that this is it and you don't have to start all over. I'm sure the no power thing is getting old and irritating. I can't wait to get on here in the morning and see what the results are. I'm a few hours behind you though.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Hey ladies

Jenn I'm glad the appt went well and you got to hear the heartbeats. I agree with the other ladies 24 weeks does seem very soon! I guess when you get to 24 weeks and if you still feel great you could argue the case!

Mrs C - I hope your appt goes well today :)

Have a great day everyone. 

Pink xx


----------



## Pink gerbera

Sorry I missed you stinas - I'm sorry you tested and got bfn. I have everything crossed for you. 

BOMO - :hugs:


----------



## Jenn76

Azlissie: Not much longer now :happydance: Glad to hear the lining isn't an issue. FX for you.

Stinas: It's still early for a positive. Those are some great signs, FX you get your BFP. Sucks that you are still without power. Hopefully yours comes back on soon. :hugs:

Thanks ladies for the reassurance. I have my 20 week scan on the 27th so I will ask the doctor then about the bed rest. My OB is very highly regarded and comes highly recommended for multiples. Both of my cousins had her as their OB-GYN and just rave about her. I need to find out exactly what she means about bed rest. For now I am going to wait this out and see how I feel in the 6 to 8 weeks. Thanks so much for your opinions.


----------



## MoBaby

Stinas: this is for you! https://i.imgur.com/Dyfxxt.jpg ( I found it yesterday randomly)


----------



## GettingBroody

Love it Mo!!! :D


----------



## michelle01

MrsC - Hope you start to feel better! Nothing worse then feeling sick and being pregnant.

Stinas - :hugs: hang in there, your not out yet!

Thanks az! Still waiting for AF and starting to feel the side effects a little from this lupron.

Pink - Happy 14 weeks ;)

Jenn - Glad you had a good scan! And wow, 24 weeks to be put on bed rest?? I would go insane.

Hope everyone else is doing great...HAPPY FRIDAY! I am still waiting for AF, but again, doesn't matter, stims are starting on 11/9 and estimated ER is 11/21, so 19 days away from ER :)


----------



## Pink gerbera

Thanks Michelle :)

Yey for being 19 days away from ER :) xx


----------



## honeycheeks

Hi Ladies, I have been trying to catch up on the thread. I am down with a cold and runny nose today and dont feel so well. Thank you so much all the lovely ladies for their beautiful wishes and prayers for me. Keep it crossed for my beta on 4th. I am not re testing before that. I had some major cramps this morning and thankfully they were nothing.


----------



## GettingBroody

Wow Honey, there's no way I'd be able to resist testing again!!! Good luck on Sunday!! :dust:


----------



## jchic

Hi ladies!!! Just chrcking in :)

Stinas- hang in there. I doubt 3 drops of pee will give anyone a positive! I am pulling SO freaking hard for you!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hi All. . . Happy Friday! I hope everyone is having a great day.

I just got an e-mail from my nurse that was a bit disappointing (ok, a lot!). She said that with the lab's availability, they are looking at late January, early February for the DE cycle for me. I know I can't do it the beginning of February because we have school wide testing that I will not be able to miss. I was REALLY hoping to complete this with this cycle so I could do a possible transfer while I am out of school for winter break. I'm getting SO discouraged. EVerytime I feel like things are on track something else happens that changes that. 

I'm sorry for being grumpy, but thank you all for letting me vent!


----------



## Pink gerbera

BOMO I'm sorry things aren't turning out as you'd like. Come and rant here anytime you'd like xx


----------



## MrsC8776

michelle01 said:


> MrsC - Hope you start to feel better! Nothing worse then feeling sick and being pregnant.
> 
> Stinas - :hugs: hang in there, your not out yet!
> 
> Thanks az! Still waiting for AF and starting to feel the side effects a little from this lupron.
> 
> Pink - Happy 14 weeks ;)
> 
> Jenn - Glad you had a good scan! And wow, 24 weeks to be put on bed rest?? I would go insane.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing great...HAPPY FRIDAY! I am still waiting for AF, but again, doesn't matter, stims are starting on 11/9 and estimated ER is 11/21, so 19 days away from ER :)

Yay for having dates set!! :happydance: I'm so excited for you. 



honeycheeks said:


> Hi Ladies, I have been trying to catch up on the thread. I am down with a cold and runny nose today and dont feel so well. Thank you so much all the lovely ladies for their beautiful wishes and prayers for me. Keep it crossed for my beta on 4th. I am not re testing before that. I had some major cramps this morning and thankfully they were nothing.

I hope you feel better soon. Fx for Sunday! 



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Hi All. . . Happy Friday! I hope everyone is having a great day.
> 
> I just got an e-mail from my nurse that was a bit disappointing (ok, a lot!). She said that with the lab's availability, they are looking at late January, early February for the DE cycle for me. I know I can't do it the beginning of February because we have school wide testing that I will not be able to miss. I was REALLY hoping to complete this with this cycle so I could do a possible transfer while I am out of school for winter break. I'm getting SO discouraged. EVerytime I feel like things are on track something else happens that changes that.
> 
> I'm sorry for being grumpy, but thank you all for letting me vent!

:hugs: Vent anytime. I'm so sorry you have to wait so long. I hope you stick around so that I can cheer you on during your next cycle. 

Stinas!! Where are you? I hope you come on to report some good news soon. :hugs:

AFM~ Appointment went great today. Pics of my scan are in my journal if you would like to see. We are officially team :pink:. We were 80% sure at the last scan but everything was confirmed today. :happydance:


----------



## MoBaby

YAY! glad all is well :) love the pics.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Mrs C - yay glad your appt went well. I'm really pleased for you!

Hope everyone else is good and has a nice weekend. 

Pink xx


----------



## TwoRdue

Hay ladies hope you all have a really great weekend. It's already Saturday night here but at the more it's a case of same thing different day..... enjoy everyone.x


----------



## almosthere

thank 2rdue! It is the wee hours of sat morning...almost 7:30 here...up early as I have open house today, then babysit tomorrow on sunday, trying to pay off my ivf bills and frosties....my frostie bill kicks in this month I think ahhh!!!


----------



## Jenn76

Honey: Crossing everything for you, I have a good feeling that Nov 4th will bring good news! 

Jess: How are you? I was worried since you've been MIA. Did you get hit hard by Sandy?

BOMO: Sorry to hear bout the delays, trust me I know they suck! I had a four month delay waiting on having an MRI and in the end we went forward without surgery. At the time I was upset thinking I could be 4 months further along if they didn't delay me but who knows. Maybe it wouldn't have worked and it was meant to be when it was. It's super hard to have this time perfectly with work and when it comes down to it you future family is more important in the long run. Sorry that it isn't going as planned but it will all be worth it when you get your BFP. :hugs:

Michelle: :happydance: Yeah for getting started! Time will fly by now, third time is the charm!


----------



## jchic

Jenn- thanks, we got slammed. No damage to our home and we finally got power but what a mess. Our offices just reopened Thursday and DHs office is still closed with no power. Gas lines are 3-5 hour lines, its just insanity! Its like a war zone! I will update after NT scan on Mon afternoon. How are you? Saw abt docs orders for bedrest. Hoping you can go longer comfortably and be ok but of course whats best for mom and babies it is!!!

Michelle- YAA!! So happy you are 
started! 

Mo, two, want, pink,bubu, linds, almost, lulu and all the ladies- how is everyone?


----------



## almosthere

jchic-sorry to here you got hit hard by the storm-no fun, no good!! glad you are okay though! 

I am doing well, still no throwing up which is awesome lol but I had three horrid boughts of MS yesterday, once waking up, once at work in the afternoon (that was the worst!) then a third one driving home from work with a horrible head ache. I woke up feeling way better in comparison to yesterday-just hoping to be in 2nd tri soon as I announce then-20 more days left until my parents and sister know!!!


----------



## almosthere

and fantastic you are getting started again michelle!!! GL!!!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Hey ladies- trying to keep up! Cheering for everyone over here!!! BOMO I'm so sorry to hear about your delays. That's so disappointing!!!

Stinas- I've been thinking about you!!! FX for you today. Let me know!!!

AFM- finally got power back. Like Jess said. Gas lines are hours long and they just implemented the even/odd gas days as of today. I am organizing a donation drop this weekend to help everyone down the shore who have lost everything. My friend is driving up from the shore and grabbing everything people are dropping at my house. It's the least I can do considering I didn't physically lose anything. So sad...

How is everyone doing?!


----------



## Lindsay18

Az- forgot to answer your question!- we have 5 snow days built into our year. Since we were off because of the hurricane all week- there went all 5 days. If we are off additional days this week, which looks like we will be, they will start taking away days from our spring break and other holidays throughout the year before they will touch the end of the year. We just never know exactly when we will have vacation taken until right before they take it... Stinks.


----------



## MoBaby

jchic said:


> Mo, two, want, pink,bubu, linds, almost, lulu and all the ladies- how is everyone?

Hi doing okay; fighting this stupid viral illness/cold...ugh. But I'm glad I am sick before the transfer and not during the tww :) U/S thursday to check lining... then a week after that transfer!! :happydance:


----------



## PollyJo

Hi ladies, 
catching up after a while; my scan yesterday showed some 4 folies, 2 smaller and 2 about 10 mm that are growing on the left (Yay!!) but my right ovary is completely sleep. There is increase in the e2 level, and the doc says I should continue stimming so bought another extra vial of meds. Praying that they continue growing stay healthy to make some embies. :baby:

Mo- GL with lining check. Hope your cold resolves by then. 

Michelle- excited for you.

Honey- feel better, and GL for the beta of Sunday. Yes, the pic your posted looked unmistakably positive!!! 

BOMO- you are welcome to vent; I hope a schedule works out for your quickly.

MrsC- glad the scan went well!

Stinas- where are you? hang in there!! Lots of :dust:

How is everyone else?


----------



## Jenn76

almosthere said:


> jchic-sorry to here you got hit hard by the storm-no fun, no good!! glad you are okay though!
> 
> I am doing well, still no throwing up which is awesome lol but I had three horrid boughts of MS yesterday, once waking up, once at work in the afternoon (that was the worst!) then a third one driving home from work with a horrible head ache. I woke up feeling way better in comparison to yesterday-just hoping to be in 2nd tri soon as I announce then-20 more days left until my parents and sister know!!!

Wow how exciting, how are you planning on telling them? 



Lindsay18 said:


> Hey ladies- trying to keep up! Cheering for everyone over here!!! BOMO I'm so sorry to hear about your delays. That's so disappointing!!!
> 
> Stinas- I've been thinking about you!!! FX for you today. Let me know!!!
> 
> AFM- finally got power back. Like Jess said. Gas lines are hours long and they just implemented the even/odd gas days as of today. I am organizing a donation drop this weekend to help everyone down the shore who have lost everything. My friend is driving up from the shore and grabbing everything people are dropping at my house. It's the least I can do considering I didn't physically lose anything. So sad...
> 
> How is everyone doing?!

That's great that you are helping others. Sorry to hear you are losing all your break days because of that. I can imagine that will frustrate everyone.



MoBaby said:


> jchic said:
> 
> 
> Mo, two, want, pink,bubu, linds, almost, lulu and all the ladies- how is everyone?
> 
> Hi doing okay; fighting this stupid viral illness/cold...ugh. But I'm glad I am sick before the transfer and not during the tww :) U/S thursday to check lining... then a week after that transfer!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Sorry to hear you caught that awful cold. Rest up. Not much longer!



PollyJo said:


> Hi ladies,
> catching up after a while; my scan yesterday showed some 4 folies, 2 smaller and 2 about 10 mm that are growing on the left (Yay!!) but my right ovary is completely sleep. There is increase in the e2 level, and the doc says I should continue stimming so bought another extra vial of meds. Praying that they continue growing stay healthy to make some embies. :baby:
> 
> Mo- GL with lining check. Hope your cold resolves by then.
> 
> Michelle- excited for you.
> 
> Honey- feel better, and GL for the beta of Sunday. Yes, the pic your posted looked unmistakably positive!!!
> 
> BOMO- you are welcome to vent; I hope a schedule works out for your quickly.
> 
> MrsC- glad the scan went well!
> 
> Stinas- where are you? hang in there!! Lots of :dust:
> 
> How is everyone else?

Grow follies grow!



jchic said:


> Jenn- thanks, we got slammed. No damage to our home and we finally got power but what a mess. Our offices just reopened Thursday and DHs office is still closed with no power. Gas lines are 3-5 hour lines, its just insanity! Its like a war zone! I will update after NT scan on Mon afternoon. How are you? Saw abt docs orders for bedrest. Hoping you can go longer comfortably and be ok but of course whats best for mom and babies it is!!!
> 
> Michelle- YAA!! So happy you are
> started!
> 
> Mo, two, want, pink,bubu, linds, almost, lulu and all the ladies- how is everyone?

I couldn't imagine waiting hours to fill up. Yeah for NT scan on Monday I hope all is well. The babies change so much you'll love seeing them now they look like babies. 

I'm doing good, starting to get big fast. Lol! Enlarged uterus stating to cause heartburn but it's not that bad yet. I'm picturing my stomach being up in my ribs now, however I have no clue. Going to be a fun ride..... Maybe I will welcome bed rest.


----------



## bubumaci

Swepakepa3 said:


> Well ladies :witch: has arrived in full force..... Looks like ill be taking a break... It's been over a year since diagnostic testing therefore it all needs to be repeated..... Gonna take a time out and enjoy life.... Friend is having a wedding in Hawaii in April so looks like if we can manage financially we will be off to Hawaii!!!!
> 
> Good luck ladies!!! Fingers crossed for you all!!
> 
> Ill still go for my beta Friday but I know the outcome
> 
> Thanks for all of your support!

Swepa - I am so sorry :hugs: ... I hope that you will be able to enjoy Hawaii!

BOMO - that really sucks that the cogs are blocked again ... is there no way they can do it this cycle?

AFM - sorry that I have been MIA since Wednesday ... we have vacation at the moment and have been at the building site (or running around organising things for the building site) and I just needed a break from computers and everything...

Our transfer on Wednesday went - hopefully - well. I was quite dispondent after the transfer, because we again only had morulas. My gut just felt so disappointed... One of them looks quite good, already starting the vacuole for becoming a blast ... and in the computer apparently they were really slow developing on days 3 and 4 and made a humungous jump on day 5 - which I guess is positive (only few cells on day 3, few more on day 4 and morula on day 5, the nurse said was really good development)... I guess we shall just see how the blood test on Tuesday goes. I am not being hopeful (was really quite crushed last month, when we had such a lovely blast) - but not being negative either. I am not symptom spotting (not really *grin*) - whenever I think I am noticing something, I promptly ignore it...

So - thank you all so much for thinking of us and I am sorry that I didn't get back on here earlier to update - but I just felt the need to withdraw a bit... :hugs: to you all!!

And I really hope that everyone is OK despite the storm!

Not - how are you doing?

Honey ... I think congratulations are in order :) :hugs:


----------



## MrsC8776

PollyJo said:


> Hi ladies,
> catching up after a while; my scan yesterday showed some 4 folies, 2 smaller and 2 about 10 mm that are growing on the left (Yay!!) but my right ovary is completely sleep. There is increase in the e2 level, and the doc says I should continue stimming so bought another extra vial of meds. Praying that they continue growing stay healthy to make some embies. :baby:
> 
> Mo- GL with lining check. Hope your cold resolves by then.
> 
> Michelle- excited for you.
> 
> Honey- feel better, and GL for the beta of Sunday. Yes, the pic your posted looked unmistakably positive!!!
> 
> BOMO- you are welcome to vent; I hope a schedule works out for your quickly.
> 
> MrsC- glad the scan went well!
> 
> Stinas- where are you? hang in there!! Lots of :dust:
> 
> How is everyone else?

Fx for good news at your next scan!



Jenn76 said:


> I'm doing good, starting to get big fast. Lol! Enlarged uterus stating to cause heartburn but it's not that bad yet. I'm picturing my stomach being up in my ribs now, however I have no clue. Going to be a fun ride..... Maybe I will welcome bed rest.

I know exactly how you are feeling! It does feel like my stomach is up in my ribs. After eating I know the uncomfortable feeling is coming. I've never had heartburn before so I don't know what that feels like but something has been hurting off and on. It will all be worth it. 



bubumaci said:


> Swepakepa3 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies :witch: has arrived in full force..... Looks like ill be taking a break... It's been over a year since diagnostic testing therefore it all needs to be repeated..... Gonna take a time out and enjoy life.... Friend is having a wedding in Hawaii in April so looks like if we can manage financially we will be off to Hawaii!!!!
> 
> Good luck ladies!!! Fingers crossed for you all!!
> 
> Ill still go for my beta Friday but I know the outcome
> 
> Thanks for all of your support!
> 
> Swepa - I am so sorry :hugs: ... I hope that you will be able to enjoy Hawaii!
> 
> BOMO - that really sucks that the cogs are blocked again ... is there no way they can do it this cycle?
> 
> AFM - sorry that I have been MIA since Wednesday ... we have vacation at the moment and have been at the building site (or running around organising things for the building site) and I just needed a break from computers and everything...
> 
> Our transfer on Wednesday went - hopefully - well. I was quite dispondent after the transfer, because we again only had morulas. My gut just felt so disappointed... One of them looks quite good, already starting the vacuole for becoming a blast ... and in the computer apparently they were really slow developing on days 3 and 4 and made a humungous jump on day 5 - which I guess is positive (only few cells on day 3, few more on day 4 and morula on day 5, the nurse said was really good development)... I guess we shall just see how the blood test on Tuesday goes. I am not being hopeful (was really quite crushed last month, when we had such a lovely blast) - but not being negative either. I am not symptom spotting (not really *grin*) - whenever I think I am noticing something, I promptly ignore it...
> 
> So - thank you all so much for thinking of us and I am sorry that I didn't get back on here earlier to update - but I just felt the need to withdraw a bit... :hugs: to you all!!
> 
> And I really hope that everyone is OK despite the storm!
> 
> Not - how are you doing?
> 
> Honey ... I think congratulations are in order :) :hugs:Click to expand...

Congrats on being PUPO!! Fx for Tuesday! Did you put 2 back?


----------



## MoBaby

bubu: Good to hear from you!! YAY for pupo!!! Sounds good with the one that was starting to develop better :) Cant believe your test is just on tuesday!! Thats only a few days. Everything crossed for you! Its a great sign they were still going strong when they were transferred :) I know its hard to be hopeful after so many BFNs, but keep your chin up! I'm rooting for you!


----------



## honeycheeks

I tested again and it turned out negative:(


----------



## MrsC8776

:hugs: honey. Was it with a long hold? I'm so sorry you had to see a negative test.


----------



## MoBaby

honey: sooo sorry :( it is sooo disappointing when you have a bfp then bfn :( :HUGS:


----------



## bubumaci

Yes, we transferred both ...
Thank you Mo :hugs:

Honey - it is very unusual to have a false positive - but a false negative is quite likely. Did you use a less sensitive test? :hugs:


----------



## honeycheeks

bubumaci said:


> Yes, we transferred both ...
> Thank you Mo :hugs:
> 
> Honey - it is very unusual to have a false positive - but a false negative is quite likely. Did you use a less sensitive test? :hugs:

I used a similar test. the old test still shows positive. im afraid my hCG is falling or not increasing at a good rate. i would have expected a darker positve today. Im trying not to interpret this test in too many ways...just being emotionally ready for either news tomorrow at my beta.


----------



## drsquid

honey- *hugs*

breathing/stomach- im having trouble already. measured at 28 weeks yesterday (im 22). because of my prior fitness im going up instead of out to the sides or front. so the lungs and stomach are squished. i really only like eating spicy foods, but they heartburn is horrible. finally went to the gym today and i am really feeling the 24 lbs ive gained. forget the stomach/boobs just lugging around that much more weight is hard. everyone keeps telling me i look the same other than boobs and belly so i guess that is good but im still freaked about gaining 10 lbs in a month.


----------



## notoptimistic

Bubu - doing ok .. No symptoms yet.. Transferred two blasts that thawed very well and looked great but still notoptimistic even with my clinic having a 90% success rate with frozen blasts.


----------



## bubumaci

Oh - I think the chances for it being your BFP sound really good! :hugs: I will be optimistic for you :)


----------



## MrsC8776

notoptimistic said:


> Bubu - doing ok .. No symptoms yet.. Transferred two blasts that thawed very well and looked great but still notoptimistic even with my clinic having a 90% success rate with frozen blasts.

Congrats on being PUPO! What is your OTD? Fx for you.


----------



## notoptimistic

Mrs- thanks! OTD November 12th and I don't think I'll test before.


----------



## MrsC8776

Sounds good! Fx for your bfp!


----------



## Lindsay18

Not and Bubu- so excited for you!!! Fingers crossed ladies:) xoxo


----------



## almosthere

not and bubu-yay for being pupo I am soooo excited for your betas!! notto-I will also be optimistic for you along with bubu!!!

Honey-I got hardly a positive after lots of them because I tried peeing on a cheapie at my moms but did not have a cup....yes embarrassing i know-as the cheapie needed a cup with a doppler-so if there is not enough urine, if the test is not as sensitive as the other, or if your urine was super super diluted you would get a false neg.....false positives are much more rare than a false neg and you got your positive so I hope you will have happy news tomorrow!


----------



## Jenn76

Bubu: So glad to hear from you, many BFP's come from morulas so don't fret. I hope Tuesday brings some good news. 

MrsC: Saw you scan pics, so amazing. I'm torn about getting 3D scans done. My DH doesn't like them and it costs $175. But it's amazing to be able to see them like that. Hmmmm... Your babies look great! Glad to hear you feel the same, heartburn feels kind of like a burning in your throat. Tums are great for heartburn work well and have calcium in them, win win.

Honey: I really hope the test was false. Good Luck at you beta tomorrow! FX for you.

Notopt: Congrats on being PUPO! Your transfer sounds like it was a success! FX you get your BFP!

Dr: I'm starting to get really uncomfortable too, the pressure on the bladder is bad and I'm much further behind. I can't imagine how it will be when I'm 22 weeks. Glad to hear both your babies are measuring on target and plus. Congrats!


----------



## drsquid

jenn-thanks =) oy tums... had some the other night but it turns into a vicious cycle for me cause after about 10 min the aftertaste of them in my mouth is so foul i have to eat or drink something.. which starts the heartburn back up

mrsc- im jealous.. never had heartburn? wow =)


----------



## Jenn76

I like the berry ones, not as chalky as some. They help with the heartburn so worth it. :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Honey I wish you luck hunny and PRAYERS your way praying your beta surprises you :) and you get a great surprise.....

For me I go Monday to see if I'm ready to trigger....if they let me. I went Friday and I had 6-8 follicles that possibly will be fully mature....I duno how many I'm allowed to trigger with on the natural cycles :( soooo we shall see.....no exciting news my way....

For all of the rest of you PUPO praying baby/babies stick really well :) can't wait to see all of your results :)


----------



## Jenn76

AndreaFlorida said:


> Honey I wish you luck hunny and PRAYERS your way praying your beta surprises you :) and you get a great surprise.....
> 
> For me I go Monday to see if I'm ready to trigger....if they let me. I went Friday and I had 6-8 follicles that possibly will be fully mature....I duno how many I'm allowed to trigger with on the natural cycles :( soooo we shall see.....no exciting news my way....
> 
> For all of the rest of you PUPO praying baby/babies stick really well :) can't wait to see all of your results :)

FX for triggering! I hope this is your time.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Thanks Jenn I hope but I'm not getting my hopes up :( last time cycle was cancelled for too many follies going to take DH with me to the appt. and pray the doctor will trigger me no matter how many follies I really don't think I'd catch but one with all of our fertility issues :( 

But I'm trying to have FAITH IN GOD that it will be our turn someday soon :)


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

bubumaci said:


> Swepakepa3 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies :witch: has arrived in full force..... Looks like ill be taking a break... It's been over a year since diagnostic testing therefore it all needs to be repeated..... Gonna take a time out and enjoy life.... Friend is having a wedding in Hawaii in April so looks like if we can manage financially we will be off to Hawaii!!!!
> 
> Good luck ladies!!! Fingers crossed for you all!!
> 
> Ill still go for my beta Friday but I know the outcome
> 
> Thanks for all of your support!
> 
> Swepa - I am so sorry :hugs: ... I hope that you will be able to enjoy Hawaii!
> 
> BOMO - that really sucks that the cogs are blocked again ... is there no way they can do it this cycle?
> 
> AFM - sorry that I have been MIA since Wednesday ... we have vacation at the moment and have been at the building site (or running around organising things for the building site) and I just needed a break from computers and everything...
> 
> Our transfer on Wednesday went - hopefully - well. I was quite dispondent after the transfer, because we again only had morulas. My gut just felt so disappointed... One of them looks quite good, already starting the vacuole for becoming a blast ... and in the computer apparently they were really slow developing on days 3 and 4 and made a humungous jump on day 5 - which I guess is positive (only few cells on day 3, few more on day 4 and morula on day 5, the nurse said was really good development)... I guess we shall just see how the blood test on Tuesday goes. I am not being hopeful (was really quite crushed last month, when we had such a lovely blast) - but not being negative either. I am not symptom spotting (not really *grin*) - whenever I think I am noticing something, I promptly ignore it...
> 
> So - thank you all so much for thinking of us and I am sorry that I didn't get back on here earlier to update - but I just felt the need to withdraw a bit... :hugs: to you all!!
> 
> And I really hope that everyone is OK despite the storm!
> 
> Not - how are you doing?
> 
> Honey ... I think congratulations are in order :) :hugs:Click to expand...



Fx for you!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

notoptimistic said:


> Bubu - doing ok .. No symptoms yet.. Transferred two blasts that thawed very well and looked great but still notoptimistic even with my clinic having a 90% success rate with frozen blasts.

Congrats on being pupo!!!!


----------



## TwoRdue

3D scans that is great!!! We dont have them anywhere I live or I would go and get one.

Bubu - Good luck for tuesday.

Honey - Good luck and hope that its is a BFP.. My first was a BFP and second a BFN yet I was pregnant so good luck


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies just wanted to pop in and say hi!!! I'm so glad to see so many BFPs!!!


----------



## honeycheeks

hey ladies...I came into my hospital this morning and had blood drawn for my beta....now the wait begins. I am not as nervous as I had expected. thats a first for me. I am ready for all news I guess.


----------



## MrsC8776

Jenn76 said:


> Bubu: So glad to hear from you, many BFP's come from morulas so don't fret. I hope Tuesday brings some good news.
> 
> MrsC: Saw you scan pics, so amazing. I'm torn about getting 3D scans done. My DH doesn't like them and it costs $175. But it's amazing to be able to see them like that. Hmmmm... Your babies look great! Glad to hear you feel the same, heartburn feels kind of like a burning in your throat. Tums are great for heartburn work well and have calcium in them, win win.
> 
> Honey: I really hope the test was false. Good Luck at you beta tomorrow! FX for you.
> 
> Notopt: Congrats on being PUPO! Your transfer sounds like it was a success! FX you get your BFP!
> 
> Dr: I'm starting to get really uncomfortable too, the pressure on the bladder is bad and I'm much further behind. I can't imagine how it will be when I'm 22 weeks. Glad to hear both your babies are measuring on target and plus. Congrats!

I asked her to switch it over during our normal scan so she did for a second. If I book a private scan it will cost us extra for the 3D ones. 



drsquid said:


> jenn-thanks =) oy tums... had some the other night but it turns into a vicious cycle for me cause after about 10 min the aftertaste of them in my mouth is so foul i have to eat or drink something.. which starts the heartburn back up
> 
> mrsc- im jealous.. never had heartburn? wow =)

No never... although my hubby gets the worst heartburn so I can see how it can be so horrible. 



AndreaFlorida said:


> Honey I wish you luck hunny and PRAYERS your way praying your beta surprises you :) and you get a great surprise.....
> 
> For me I go Monday to see if I'm ready to trigger....if they let me. I went Friday and I had 6-8 follicles that possibly will be fully mature....I duno how many I'm allowed to trigger with on the natural cycles :( soooo we shall see.....no exciting news my way....
> 
> For all of the rest of you PUPO praying baby/babies stick really well :) can't wait to see all of your results :)

Good luck Monday! 



haj624 said:


> Hey ladies just wanted to pop in and say hi!!! I'm so glad to see so many BFPs!!!

Hey haj! How are you doing? I hope all is well and the babies are doing great.


----------



## MrsC8776

honeycheeks said:


> hey ladies...I came into my hospital this morning and had blood drawn for my beta....now the wait begins. I am not as nervous as I had expected. thats a first for me. I am ready for all news I guess.

Good luck! Fx for you! :flower:


----------



## TwoRdue

Fx crossed


----------



## haj624

Mrsc I'm doing great! Definitely at the uncomfortable and tired stage. These babies are putting a lot of pressure on just about every part of my body. Thankfully I'm all belly. I've put on about 13 1/2 lbs so far. For 26 weeks with twins I don't think that's too bad. Omg I see you're having 2 little girls!!! How exciting!!! How are u feeling?


----------



## GettingBroody

Bubu & Not - congrats on being PUPO!!! Sending you both loads of :dust:

Honey - when will you have the results? Sending buckets of :dust: your way too... 

Andrea - fx'd for trigger!!

MrsC - loving the pictures!!

Haj - :hi: Delighted to hear all is well with you!! When is your EDD?

Lindsay - that's awful about your school... Enjoy the extra days off since there's nothing you can do to change things. Maybe you'll be on mat leave when they have to make up the days?!:winkwink:

Polly - grow follies grow!! When do you go in next?

Mo - sorry you've been sick :hugs: You must be counting down the days now! Good luck on Thurs!

Michelle - yay for dates!! :dance: Hope the days are passing quickly!

BOMO - so sorry you're facing such a long delay, that really sucks :hugs: Feel free to rant here as much as you need, we all understand....


----------



## Pink gerbera

Not - congrats on being PUPO! I'm feeling positive for you :)

Bubu - congrats to you too on being PUPO. Feeling positive for you :)

Haj - good to hear from you, how you doing?

Sorry to the ladies struggling with heartburn. How many weeks were you when that started?

Lindsay - that's lovely what you're doing for the people affected by sandy. 

Jhic - how you doing?

AFM I'm doing good thanks. My bump is growing which sometime causes it to ache a bit, I think it's how quickly it's growing! I'm still really tired but everything is all good :)

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## honeycheeks

I'm on my way home now...blood test confirmed a negative. I will have to wait another 2 months before another fet


----------



## GettingBroody

Oh Honey, I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Pink gerbera

Honey I'm so sorry :( :hugs: x


----------



## bubumaci

Honey :hugs: I am sorry!


----------



## Lindsay18

I'm so sorry, Honey! Please keep your head up!


----------



## Jenn76

AndreaFlorida said:


> Thanks Jenn I hope but I'm not getting my hopes up :( last time cycle was cancelled for too many follies going to take DH with me to the appt. and pray the doctor will trigger me no matter how many follies I really don't think I'd catch but one with all of our fertility issues :(
> 
> But I'm trying to have FAITH IN GOD that it will be our turn someday soon :)

Are you going to try IVF sometime? Sounds like you'd have success with ER. 



honeycheeks said:


> I'm on my way home now...blood test confirmed a negative. I will have to wait another 2 months before another fet

:hugs: Sorry Honey! Sorry to hear you have to wait two months. Hopefully the new year brings you some better luck. 

MrsC: I don't think our hospital has 3D at least I have never heard of anyone getting it there. That's great that she switched it even for a minute. We have a place called U C Baby that does 3D and 4D. The hospital never used to tell you gender so you had no choice but to go there to find out. Now the hospital will tell you so not as many people go unless they want 3D. I wish I could convince my DH to go. He's dead set against it. I'd go with my mom anyway but he'll freak. But if I decide I want it I wil do it anyway, going to wait until my next scan to see if gender is identified and if not I will go there. He can kiss my ass! lol!


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn that just made me crack up!!! I'd be the same way!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Honey :( sorry :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

Honey :hugs:


----------



## jchic

Im so sorry Honey :(


----------



## haj624

Getting broody-we have our c section scheduled for jan 23. The dr said only 50% of twins make it to their c section date and to expect them up to 2 weeks before.

Pink-I'm good. My bump aches too so no worries!

Honey-I'm sorry!


----------



## jchic

Haj- so glad to see youre back! How many weeks is your C scheduled for? Mine will be at 38 weeks but my doc said with twins it could go either way where you can go early!


----------



## almosthere

Oops sorry I meant to say haj not jchic! Hehe so haj you must be so excited your delivery is so soon! Sorry to hear you have an achey bump!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Honey :( I'm so sorry :hugs: :hug:

Haj----I cannot believe how far along you are OMGOSH time flies :) 26 and a half weeks my goodness!! :) That is amazing :)


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

honeycheeks said:


> I'm on my way home now...blood test confirmed a negative. I will have to wait another 2 months before another fet

Im so sorry Honey :hugs:


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

I'm so sorry honey!!!


----------



## azlissie

Honey I'm so sorry this round didn't work out. I'll be sending you sticky baby vibes in two months!

Bubu and not, congrats on being pupo! Bubu, I can't believe your clinic does the first blood test so early - I'm keeping my fx'd for you!

Not much to report here - finished with Clomid so now I'm just waiting until my scan on Weds. Hope you all have a great rest of the weekend!


----------



## PollyJo

Andrea- GL for the trigger on Monday. 6-8 follies are wonderful. I do believe they will catch at least 2. :dust:
Bubu, Not, Kathy and everyone else PUPO- sticky vibes to you and Fx for BFP.:dust:
Honey- oh, so sorry for your news. Chin up girl! Lots of :hugs:

Jen- lol. Could I take a guess? Its :pink::pink:(33.33%), :blue::blue: (33.33%) and a :blue::pink:(33.33%) perhaps it's team pink.... although I will take anything combo :happydance: . I had a colleague who asked to the docs not to tell her, she wanted it to be a surprise. I'd be the opposite, impatient to know. 
Azlissie- GL for the scans. 
Haj- good to see you again.
Getting  I have my scan tomorrow morning. I started having some mild hot flashes last night, so am worried but keeping fingers crossed.:baby:
Everyone else- hope you all are well, and the lil babies too.


----------



## bubumaci

Haj :hugs: I have been thinking about you :) Nice to hear how things are going!


----------



## haj624

Jchic mine is sched for 38 but the dr said to expect them around 36.

Andrea I know me too!!! How are you?

Bubu thank you...how are you?


----------



## bubumaci

Doing OK Haj, thanks :) .... hoping for a nice surprise on Tuesday :)


----------



## MrsC8776

haj624 said:


> Mrsc I'm doing great! Definitely at the uncomfortable and tired stage. These babies are putting a lot of pressure on just about every part of my body. Thankfully I'm all belly. I've put on about 13 1/2 lbs so far. For 26 weeks with twins I don't think that's too bad. Omg I see you're having 2 little girls!!! How exciting!!! How are u feeling?

You are doing great for weight! I'm not even going to say how much I'm up. Oh well the babies are healthy so thats all that matters. And yes two girls! We are so excited! I'm glad you are doing well. 



honeycheeks said:


> I'm on my way home now...blood test confirmed a negative. I will have to wait another 2 months before another fet

:hugs: I'm so sorry. 



Jenn76 said:


> MrsC: I don't think our hospital has 3D at least I have never heard of anyone getting it there. That's great that she switched it even for a minute. We have a place called U C Baby that does 3D and 4D. The hospital never used to tell you gender so you had no choice but to go there to find out. Now the hospital will tell you so not as many people go unless they want 3D. I wish I could convince my DH to go. He's dead set against it. I'd go with my mom anyway but he'll freak. But if I decide I want it I wil do it anyway, going to wait until my next scan to see if gender is identified and if not I will go there. He can kiss my ass! lol!

We agreed in the beginning we would do a 3D scan even if we had to pay for it. It's just something I've always wanted. I can't wait to hear what you are having! 



azlissie said:


> Honey I'm so sorry this round didn't work out. I'll be sending you sticky baby vibes in two months!
> 
> Bubu and not, congrats on being pupo! Bubu, I can't believe your clinic does the first blood test so early - I'm keeping my fx'd for you!
> 
> Not much to report here - finished with Clomid so now I'm just waiting until my scan on Weds. Hope you all have a great rest of the weekend!

FX for Wednesday! I hope all goes well and this is your cycle.


----------



## MoBaby

hi haj! good to hear from you. my sil who had twins recently went to 38.5 wks that when the dr finally induced her...she was told to expect them b/n 35-36 wks but after delivery the dr said they could have gone longer! so not all twins come early :)
fx for wednesday az!


----------



## never2late70

Hi everyone!

Just checking in to see how you all are doing. :thumbup:

Do any of you have baby names picked out yet? 

Time for some BFP's on this thread! :happydance:

Not much going on here. Just DTD since my positive OPK hoping for that "Natural BFP" post failed IVF. It could happen..lol :shrug:

Also planning out our Vegas trip for next week. So much to do, so little time :dohh:



Prayers and Blessings,
~Angie


----------



## haj624

bubumaci said:


> Doing OK Haj, thanks :) .... hoping for a nice surprise on Tuesday :)

My fingers are crossed...lots of baby dust your way!!!



MrsC8776 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Mrsc I'm doing great! Definitely at the uncomfortable and tired stage. These babies are putting a lot of pressure on just about every part of my body. Thankfully I'm all belly. I've put on about 13 1/2 lbs so far. For 26 weeks with twins I don't think that's too bad. Omg I see you're having 2 little girls!!! How exciting!!! How are u feeling?
> 
> You are doing great for weight! I'm not even going to say how much I'm up. Oh well the babies are healthy so thats all that matters. And yes two girls! We are so excited! I'm glad you are doing well.
> 
> 
> 
> honeycheeks said:
> 
> 
> I'm on my way home now...blood test confirmed a negative. I will have to wait another 2 months before another fetClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs: I'm so sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> Jenn76 said:
> 
> 
> MrsC: I don't think our hospital has 3D at least I have never heard of anyone getting it there. That's great that she switched it even for a minute. We have a place called U C Baby that does 3D and 4D. The hospital never used to tell you gender so you had no choice but to go there to find out. Now the hospital will tell you so not as many people go unless they want 3D. I wish I could convince my DH to go. He's dead set against it. I'd go with my mom anyway but he'll freak. But if I decide I want it I wil do it anyway, going to wait until my next scan to see if gender is identified and if not I will go there. He can kiss my ass! lol!Click to expand...
> 
> We agreed in the beginning we would do a 3D scan even if we had to pay for it. It's just something I've always wanted. I can't wait to hear what you are having!
> 
> 
> 
> azlissie said:
> 
> 
> Honey I'm so sorry this round didn't work out. I'll be sending you sticky baby vibes in two months!
> 
> Bubu and not, congrats on being pupo! Bubu, I can't believe your clinic does the first blood test so early - I'm keeping my fx'd for you!
> 
> Not much to report here - finished with Clomid so now I'm just waiting until my scan on Weds. Hope you all have a great rest of the weekend!Click to expand...
> 
> FX for Wednesday! I hope all goes well and this is your cycle.Click to expand...

You know what though, I am a little over weight to begin with so that ok with me haha



MoBaby said:


> hi haj! good to hear from you. my sil who had twins recently went to 38.5 wks that when the dr finally induced her...she was told to expect them b/n 35-36 wks but after delivery the dr said they could have gone longer! so not all twins come early :)
> fx for wednesday az!


I have a feeling they are going to come early but thats just me :)


----------



## Jenn76

azlissie said:


> Honey I'm so sorry this round didn't work out. I'll be sending you sticky baby vibes in two months!
> 
> Bubu and not, congrats on being pupo! Bubu, I can't believe your clinic does the first blood test so early - I'm keeping my fx'd for you!
> 
> Not much to report here - finished with Clomid so now I'm just waiting until my scan on Weds. Hope you all have a great rest of the weekend!

Yeah! I hope your scan goes well.



PollyJo said:


> Andrea- GL for the trigger on Monday. 6-8 follies are wonderful. I do believe they will catch at least 2. :dust:
> Bubu, Not, Kathy and everyone else PUPO- sticky vibes to you and Fx for BFP.:dust:
> Honey- oh, so sorry for your news. Chin up girl! Lots of :hugs:
> 
> Jen- lol. Could I take a guess? Its :pink::pink:(33.33%), :blue::blue: (33.33%) and a :blue::pink:(33.33%) perhaps it's team pink.... although I will take anything combo :happydance: . I had a colleague who asked to the docs not to tell her, she wanted it to be a surprise. I'd be the opposite, impatient to know.
> Azlissie- GL for the scans.
> Haj- good to see you again.
> Getting  I have my scan tomorrow morning. I started having some mild hot flashes last night, so am worried but keeping fingers crossed.:baby:
> Everyone else- hope you all are well, and the lil babies too.

I'm hoping for one of each, so I can be done in one shot. :thumbup: Good Luck in you scan tomorrow. 



never2late70 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just checking in to see how you all are doing. :thumbup:
> 
> Do any of you have baby names picked out yet?
> 
> Time for some BFP's on this thread! :happydance:
> 
> Not much going on here. Just DTD since my positive OPK hoping for that "Natural BFP" post failed IVF. It could happen..lol :shrug:
> 
> Also planning out our Vegas trip for next week. So much to do, so little time :dohh:
> 
> Prayers and Blessings,
> ~Angie

Names, we're waiting for the gender results. Having a had time agreeing at this point. 

Good luck! I hope you can have a natural BFP! Vegas is amazing, I hope you have a great trip.


----------



## wantbabysoon

Honey - So sorry.

Haj - It is so nice to hear from you!


----------



## haj624

Ladies so we picked Colin for the boy and were torn between Isabella and Lily for the girl....any input on the girls name?


----------



## almosthere

I like both if you pick isabella you can call her bella which i love! I love the name colin!


----------



## MrsC8776

never2late70 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just checking in to see how you all are doing. :thumbup:
> 
> Do any of you have baby names picked out yet?
> 
> Time for some BFP's on this thread! :happydance:
> 
> Not much going on here. Just DTD since my positive OPK hoping for that "Natural BFP" post failed IVF. It could happen..lol :shrug:
> 
> Also planning out our Vegas trip for next week. So much to do, so little time :dohh:
> 
> 
> 
> Prayers and Blessings,
> ~Angie

No names picked out yet. Thinking of a few but it is so hard to decide on them. For some reason this seems like the hardest part. 

I hope you enjoy your vacation. There is always a reason to stay positive for a natural bfp. My fingers will be crossed for you. 



haj624 said:


> Ladies so we picked Colin for the boy and were torn between Isabella and Lily for the girl....any input on the girls name?

The two girls names you have picked I love and we have thought about as well. Actually those two have been at the top of the list since before my bfp. So in other words I love them both. We've also thought about Annabelle.

Has anyone heard from Stinas?


----------



## drsquid

honey- *hugs* im so sorry, and im so sorry you have to wait 2 months. youve waited so long already

haj- im jealous.. im up 24 lbs at 22 weeks. but everyone is telling me they dunno where i put it (other than boobs and belly) and all my skirts etc still fit (i always wore stuff at my hips not belly so..). i like both names and considered both of them but for me they were too popular. im def not going for a "unique" name or anything but as a kim of the 70's i worry about being one of several in a class (my cousins kids are emily, amanda and ethan, all of which are crazy popular and makes them one of several in their classes)

3d- lots of hospitals are getting new machines that offer it. they may not tell you, but they may have it . it is used for other things too not just babies.

twin delivery- my ob said most go into labor between 35-37 weeks but they wouldnt let me go past 39.. beyond that.. she again said she loved doing breech extractions (if B ended up that way) ie.. as long as A is cephalic we are good to go. 

jen- i dindt wanna know... but found out cause B insisted i see his junk too many times to ignore.

never- fingers crossed for you =)


----------



## TwoRdue

Honey sorry to hear that.x

The OH and I have had a girls name pick out for some time now, Charlotte Paige and Charlie for short but a boys is hard to name, it look a lot just to name the twins I wouldn't no where to start if we have a boy.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

haj624 said:


> Ladies so we picked Colin for the boy and were torn between Isabella and Lily for the girl....any input on the girls name?

Hi! I love the name Lily....I have my little girls name picked out for the past two years ...lol..I just cant figure out a middle name....Avary is the name i love and I would call her Ava for short ....


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

LoL, I've had one girls name picked out since I was 12... Kathleen Elizabeth. Since losing my dad I also love Carolina Mae and Henry James for a boy (my dad was William Henry and from North Carolina).


----------



## Pink gerbera

Morning all :)

Jenn I'm like you - one of both would be great as like you say then I'm done. 

I'm also waiting for gender scan to start thinking about names. :)

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## haj624

Drsquid...I'm all belly too (thank god) to be honest I don't feel like my boobs have gotten a lot bigger...mb it's bc I see them everyday. I will tell you lady week they started leaking...which is not fun


----------



## bubumaci

Haj - how funny - those are my fav. names for girls too (Isabella is the name I keep coming back to) :)


----------



## Jenn76

haj624 said:


> Ladies so we picked Colin for the boy and were torn between Isabella and Lily for the girl....any input on the girls name?

I have wanted the name Colin for ages but both my DH and mom didn't want it. :( Both your girl names are on my list, so I love them both.



drsquid said:


> honey- *hugs* im so sorry, and im so sorry you have to wait 2 months. youve waited so long already
> 
> haj- im jealous.. im up 24 lbs at 22 weeks. but everyone is telling me they dunno where i put it (other than boobs and belly) and all my skirts etc still fit (i always wore stuff at my hips not belly so..). i like both names and considered both of them but for me they were too popular. im def not going for a "unique" name or anything but as a kim of the 70's i worry about being one of several in a class (my cousins kids are emily, amanda and ethan, all of which are crazy popular and makes them one of several in their classes)
> 
> 3d- lots of hospitals are getting new machines that offer it. they may not tell you, but they may have it . it is used for other things too not just babies.
> 
> twin delivery- my ob said most go into labor between 35-37 weeks but they wouldnt let me go past 39.. beyond that.. she again said she loved doing breech extractions (if B ended up that way) ie.. as long as A is cephalic we are good to go.
> 
> jen- i dindt wanna know... but found out cause B insisted i see his junk too many times to ignore.
> 
> never- fingers crossed for you =)

Lol! I hope mine flash us too in our scan. I agree with the common names since I'm a Jennifer from the 70's but most of the names I like are popular. It's so hard to come up with names that aren't popular.



TwoRdue said:


> Honey sorry to hear that.x
> 
> The OH and I have had a girls name pick out for some time now, Charlotte Paige and Charlie for short but a boys is hard to name, it look a lot just to name the twins I wouldn't no where to start if we have a boy.

I have a god daughter named Charlotte, she was going to be called Charlie but it never took so she is just Charlotte. Probably change as she gets older. 



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> LoL, I've had one girls name picked out since I was 12... Kathleen Elizabeth. Since losing my dad I also love Carolina Mae and Henry James for a boy (my dad was William Henry and from North Carolina).

That's really nice. We decided, well I decided family names are out. My husband has lost his birth mom and adopted mom and he wanted me to use their names, Lynette Louise. I hate it, feel bad about that but I do. Might use one as a middle name but it would have to be Louise since she raised him. His birth mom was an alcoholic and drug abuser and he was taken away from her at 3 months. I just can't use her name even though they mended their relationship. It was 30 years later and to me it was too late. Yeah I hold grudges.


----------



## Jenn76

PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies so we picked Colin for the boy and were torn between Isabella and Lily for the girl....any input on the girls name?
> 
> Hi! I love the name Lily....I have my little girls name picked out for the past two years ...lol..I just cant figure out a middle name....Avary is the name i love and I would call her Ava for short ....Click to expand...

Thought I added this to my multi quote but I guess it didn't click. Love the name. I had Avery down for a boy.


----------



## Lindsay18

Ladies- love the names!!! We only have a middle name lol. If we had a girl the middle name would have been my husbands mom's name who passed away when he was 12: Emina. And since we are having a boy the middle name will be my dad's name : William. As far as a first name for our boy, we have a few we like, but neither of us want common names at all. So it's been interesting haha.


----------



## haj624

No matter which name I go to I always go back to the other one lol


----------



## almosthere

Praying-Ava is pretty-I know two Avery's are they are a joy!

DH and I are also probably not going to get started on much of anything with planning for baby until our gender scan (which is right before our 20 week mark so beg/mid January!). We do have the name Liam for a boy, I also like Bryce, but DH does not care for it lol. For girl I have Naomi Brooke =) So we have a good head start, but maybe once we know the sex we will get more of a feeling for names! I already picked out aqua and grey with white furniture for baby and elephants theme so pretty gender neutral colors I think =) Too bad we are not in our new house yet-that is also not going to be until next year!!!

Hope alll are doing well today!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

almosthere said:


> Praying-Ava is pretty-I know two Avery's are they are a joy!
> 
> DH and I are also probably not going to get started on much of anything with planning for baby until our gender scan (which is right before our 20 week mark so beg/mid January!). We do have the name Liam for a boy, I also like Bryce, but DH does not care for it lol. For girl I have Naomi Brooke =) So we have a good head start, but maybe once we know the sex we will get more of a feeling for names! I already picked out aqua and grey with white furniture for baby and elephants theme so pretty gender neutral colors I think =) Too bad we are not in our new house yet-that is also not going to be until next year!!!
> 
> Hope alll are doing well today!

Thanks Almost....I'm in the process of moving and the one room which would turn into a nursery one day is being painted gray right now :winkwink: ....we call it the "gray room"...lol...I have it all pictured out in my mind..lol...gray with white and some color to pop :happydance: btw...I loveeeeeeeeee elephants that's a very cute theme....


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Jenn76 said:


> That's really nice. We decided, well I decided family names are out. My husband has lost his birth mom and adopted mom and he wanted me to use their names, Lynette Louise. I hate it, feel bad about that but I do. Might use one as a middle name but it would have to be Louise since she raised him. His birth mom was an alcoholic and drug abuser and he was taken away from her at 3 months. I just can't use her name even though they mended their relationship. It was 30 years later and to me it was too late. Yeah I hold grudges.

My two grandma's were Mildred and Virginia so I didn't want to do those, but Kathleen and Elizabeth are both family names on my mom's side. If I was married and had a boy I would love to do the name Walker for my dad (it's my last name). I find that because I'm a teacher I have a harder time with names, I've had so many kids over the years that I have tried t o come up with names that I haven't seen a lot of. Now, I just have to get pregnant and have the babies to go with the names. :o)

I can completely understand not wanting to use your husband's birth mom's name.


----------



## TwoRdue

Jenn. It was just going to be Charlie Paige as I hate it for a boy but live it for a girl but then someone suggested that we have a more grown up name for when she is older for jobs ect so Charlotte was of cause the pick.... we will probably end up with a boy I feel though lol


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

How is everyone doing today? It is super quiet in here. :o) I hope everyone has had a good start to their week!


----------



## notoptimistic

babyonmyown-Just trying to keep busy at work and avoid symptom spotting. I had my FET 5 days ago and I go in for the blood test next Monday. Don't plan on testing before then.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

That's fantastic! It's so hard not to SS!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Had my doctors appt. this morning it was GRUELING....I don't think I've ever cried so much in my life.....The nurse and tech came and gave me my scan....I still had 6 mature follicles on the right side. 1-20mm, 2-19mm, and 3-18mm.....they said let us talk to the doctor which last time I had 8 follicles like 3 on left and 5 on right...this time they were all on the right side.....so anyways I went and ate lunch the doc was in a consult with a new patient and he would be an hour...so I went got me a salad from McD's and then went back to wait on the phone call...just sat in the parking lot since its an hour from home I didn't wana drive all the way home because my DH won't trigger shot me regardless he's scared of needles an I can't reach my rear end LOL...

Anyways while just pulling back in the parking lot I got a phone call "Andrea where are you"...."I'm sitting outside the office" "Please come back inside the doctor wants to talk to you" ....so as I knew the risks of everything....etc.....he said "Its up to you....but if you get more than 2 we want selective reduction".....so here I am 6 mature follicles later and my trigger shot OMG I can't believe I just lept out like that.....but the tech and nurse said just with all our factors its not likely to get more than 2 really to fertalize...so I would LIKE A TON OF PRAYERS I'm beside myself on this choice it was the HARDEST decision I've EVER made.....so if any babies I want 1 or 2...no more because I don't wanna know how hard it would be to go to the geneticist an let them pick which babies are healthy and which are not and have to end :( the ones that aren't....so just praying we get 1 really but I'll be glad with whatever God blesses us with if ANY...I really have give up on the faith of getting pregnant soooo anyways thats how my day has been...and since then I can't stop crying and praying.....I pray to GOD I didn't make the wrong decision but I prayed before and after and I feel God is watching over us and wouldn't give us more than we could bare.....God bless everyone.....this journey is sooooo hard. 

<3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## Pink gerbera

Andrea I'm sorry you've had a rough day. I think you sound positive and like you've done the right thing. I'm confident you have. Like you say - have faith that the right thing for you and your family is around the corner. I have everything crossed for you. :hugs: xx


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Andrea, I'm so sorry your day has been so stressful. I think you did the right thing.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Thanks ladies I just was scared of what others would think since we took this HUGE leap of faith....I've never prayed so much in my life...prayed all last night, this morning (was up at 4 am with my little guy he's almost 4 he has this mysterious rash keeps coming and going and they said it was a bacterial infection....he woke up this morning at 4 complaining of belly pain but since I gave him Tylenol he's been okay)....I prayed on the way to docs appt. while waiting on the nurse and tech, and then prayed even harder when I got the news I had to wait to see what the doctor said. Anyways he said this was the LAST time we got to try those cycles as I produce too many follicles that mature nicely he said we know what the protocol is for IVF don't we! LOL....I'm nervous because we cant afford the IVF just yet I have other things I really should be paying off first....so this was a leap of FAITH and our last attempt "naturally medicated cycle"....

I was worried about how others would take it that we lept so far....meaning the 6 follicles....but with his low morph. and low motility and my messed up left tube....this was a risk I just felt compelled to take. 

I really appreciate the support....I am truly scared for once!


----------



## Stinas

Hi ladies!!!
Sorry I have been MIA. I have had no power for 6 days and worked like a maniac the past few days. 
Dont have time for personals, but I hope everyone is well!

My FET was a bust..BFN as kind of expected. IVF #2 will be sometime next year. Most likely DH will go on clomid and have another TESE done. I dont really want to use anymore of the frozen sperm we do have left if it is going to result in another BFN. I have to make an apt to see my doc to discuss it further. Not really in the mood at the moment. I just want some time off from TTC. This month will be 2yrs TTC and im at my wits end right now. In full bitch mode today, waiting for AF. Just really tired of all this BFN crap. Like give me a damn break already. I feel awful complaining especially since sooooo many people around me right now are suffering, but I am miserable lol 
I have decided I am going to try to eat a bit better and try to get into my skinny jeans again and pretend im in a normal situation until I get back on the TTC crazy train. 
Ill still be routing you all on and popping in and out. Just because I am frustrated with my situation right now does not mean I am not happy to see all you ladies getting your BFP's! I enjoy every moment seeing people in similar situations get their blessings! So keep them coming ladies! 

Congrats on all the BFP's I missed.....and for all those BFN's....dont worry ladies...just because we have to work a little harder does not mean it wont come to us. It will soon! 
xoxo


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Stinas :( omgosh hunny :( I am so so very sorry.....bless your heart. I'll be praying that whenever you do your FET cycle next that everything will work out just fine and be the biggest blessing ever. :cry: I want this so bad for you :( this breaks my heart to.... :hugs: :hug: soooooo tightly...wish I could give ya a real one instead of a stupid cyber one.....Its just been a rough day for a lot of us it seems :(


----------



## Stinas

Andrea - Thank you very much! I know its hard, but I do have faith our time will come!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Stinas. . . I am SO sorry! This is such a hard thing to be going through. It is so frustrating and hard to understand. I have also decided to spend the next bit of time getting back in my skinny pants since I don't think I will be doing my next cycle until late January or early February.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Me too sweetheart me to....I know God will shine through I just feel my own patience is running out..... <3 <3 <3 lots of hugs your way and praying for a sunshiny day :)


----------



## Stinas

Yeah, my patience is running out to, but what helps is imagining what my baby will look like and I imagine those big eyes looking back at me. That helps me when I am down. Its like I know exactly what he/she will look like....its weird. So deep down, I know it will happen. Might shed a few extra tears getting there, but it will happen. We have to have some sort of faith and hope. Quitters never prosper. I refuse to quit, even though there are many times I want to.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Awww I agree with you 1000000%!!!!!! We will get it, just will take us longer. I had a friend try for 8 years and FINALLY she got her :bfp: just recently :) I'm sooooo over the moon for her!! I can't wait til we all have our success stories :) 

Thanks for your encouragement :) You are an amazing woman :)


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Stinas said:


> Hi ladies!!!
> Sorry I have been MIA. I have had no power for 6 days and worked like a maniac the past few days.
> Dont have time for personals, but I hope everyone is well!
> 
> My FET was a bust..BFN as kind of expected. IVF #2 will be sometime next year. Most likely DH will go on clomid and have another TESE done. I dont really want to use anymore of the frozen sperm we do have left if it is going to result in another BFN. I have to make an apt to see my doc to discuss it further. Not really in the mood at the moment. I just want some time off from TTC. This month will be 2yrs TTC and im at my wits end right now. In full bitch mode today, waiting for AF. Just really tired of all this BFN crap. Like give me a damn break already. I feel awful complaining especially since sooooo many people around me right now are suffering, but I am miserable lol
> I have decided I am going to try to eat a bit better and try to get into my skinny jeans again and pretend im in a normal situation until I get back on the TTC crazy train.
> Ill still be routing you all on and popping in and out. Just because I am frustrated with my situation right now does not mean I am not happy to see all you ladies getting your BFP's! I enjoy every moment seeing people in similar situations get their blessings! So keep them coming ladies!
> 
> Congrats on all the BFP's I missed.....and for all those BFN's....dont worry ladies...just because we have to work a little harder does not mean it wont come to us. It will soon!
> xoxo

I am so sorry to hear that Stinas....as always you are in my prayers and my fingers are crossed for you.....huge :hugs: for you.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

AndreaFlorida said:


> Had my doctors appt. this morning it was GRUELING....I don't think I've ever cried so much in my life.....The nurse and tech came and gave me my scan....I still had 6 mature follicles on the right side. 1-20mm, 2-19mm, and 3-18mm.....they said let us talk to the doctor which last time I had 8 follicles like 3 on left and 5 on right...this time they were all on the right side.....so anyways I went and ate lunch the doc was in a consult with a new patient and he would be an hour...so I went got me a salad from McD's and then went back to wait on the phone call...just sat in the parking lot since its an hour from home I didn't wana drive all the way home because my DH won't trigger shot me regardless he's scared of needles an I can't reach my rear end LOL...
> 
> Anyways while just pulling back in the parking lot I got a phone call "Andrea where are you"...."I'm sitting outside the office" "Please come back inside the doctor wants to talk to you" ....so as I knew the risks of everything....etc.....he said "Its up to you....but if you get more than 2 we want selective reduction".....so here I am 6 mature follicles later and my trigger shot OMG I can't believe I just lept out like that.....but the tech and nurse said just with all our factors its not likely to get more than 2 really to fertalize...so I would LIKE A TON OF PRAYERS I'm beside myself on this choice it was the HARDEST decision I've EVER made.....so if any babies I want 1 or 2...no more because I don't wanna know how hard it would be to go to the geneticist an let them pick which babies are healthy and which are not and have to end :( the ones that aren't....so just praying we get 1 really but I'll be glad with whatever God blesses us with if ANY...I really have give up on the faith of getting pregnant soooo anyways thats how my day has been...and since then I can't stop crying and praying.....I pray to GOD I didn't make the wrong decision but I prayed before and after and I feel God is watching over us and wouldn't give us more than we could bare.....God bless everyone.....this journey is sooooo hard.
> 
> <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3

Andrea...I'm sorry sweetie that you had a rough day....you will be in my prayers. :hugs:


----------



## Jenn76

Almost: Sounds like you will have a beautiful nursery. I'm waiting to find out the genders to pick a theme. 

Prayin: I moved two years ago and had what will be the nursery painted back then in hopes it would be used soon. I hope you get to set yours up soon. 

BOMO: My cousin named her son after her maiden name, Spencer. She is also a teacher and struggled as well. I can imagine it must be hard.

Two: I feel the same, my DH wants use to use the name we intend on calling them by as the birth name but I want the full name. He wants Chris and I want Christopher, or he wants Abbey and I want Abigail. Stupid thing to fight over but we do. Lol!

Notopt: I admire you for not testing, it's so hard not to. I hope you get good news on Monday. :dust:

Andrea: Sounds like a hard decision, but I think you are making a good decision. I really hope you don't get put in the position of reduction, but I agree that it is unlikely. FX for you, you will be in my prayers. 

Stinas: :hugs: I'm so sorry to hear this. A couple months break will probably do you some good. We tried for 3 years before we got our BFP, so I completely know your frustration. It will happen for you too one day. Sounds like you have a good plan for next cycle.


----------



## MrsC8776

AndreaFlorida said:


> Had my doctors appt. this morning it was GRUELING....I don't think I've ever cried so much in my life.....The nurse and tech came and gave me my scan....I still had 6 mature follicles on the right side. 1-20mm, 2-19mm, and 3-18mm.....they said let us talk to the doctor which last time I had 8 follicles like 3 on left and 5 on right...this time they were all on the right side.....so anyways I went and ate lunch the doc was in a consult with a new patient and he would be an hour...so I went got me a salad from McD's and then went back to wait on the phone call...just sat in the parking lot since its an hour from home I didn't wana drive all the way home because my DH won't trigger shot me regardless he's scared of needles an I can't reach my rear end LOL...
> 
> Anyways while just pulling back in the parking lot I got a phone call "Andrea where are you"...."I'm sitting outside the office" "Please come back inside the doctor wants to talk to you" ....so as I knew the risks of everything....etc.....he said "Its up to you....but if you get more than 2 we want selective reduction".....so here I am 6 mature follicles later and my trigger shot OMG I can't believe I just lept out like that.....but the tech and nurse said just with all our factors its not likely to get more than 2 really to fertalize...so I would LIKE A TON OF PRAYERS I'm beside myself on this choice it was the HARDEST decision I've EVER made.....so if any babies I want 1 or 2...no more because I don't wanna know how hard it would be to go to the geneticist an let them pick which babies are healthy and which are not and have to end :( the ones that aren't....so just praying we get 1 really but I'll be glad with whatever God blesses us with if ANY...I really have give up on the faith of getting pregnant soooo anyways thats how my day has been...and since then I can't stop crying and praying.....I pray to GOD I didn't make the wrong decision but I prayed before and after and I feel God is watching over us and wouldn't give us more than we could bare.....God bless everyone.....this journey is sooooo hard.
> 
> <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3

Fx for you! I hope this is it. 



Stinas said:


> Hi ladies!!!
> Sorry I have been MIA. I have had no power for 6 days and worked like a maniac the past few days.
> Dont have time for personals, but I hope everyone is well!
> 
> My FET was a bust..BFN as kind of expected. IVF #2 will be sometime next year. Most likely DH will go on clomid and have another TESE done. I dont really want to use anymore of the frozen sperm we do have left if it is going to result in another BFN. I have to make an apt to see my doc to discuss it further. Not really in the mood at the moment. I just want some time off from TTC. This month will be 2yrs TTC and im at my wits end right now. In full bitch mode today, waiting for AF. Just really tired of all this BFN crap. Like give me a damn break already. I feel awful complaining especially since sooooo many people around me right now are suffering, but I am miserable lol
> I have decided I am going to try to eat a bit better and try to get into my skinny jeans again and pretend im in a normal situation until I get back on the TTC crazy train.
> Ill still be routing you all on and popping in and out. Just because I am frustrated with my situation right now does not mean I am not happy to see all you ladies getting your BFP's! I enjoy every moment seeing people in similar situations get their blessings! So keep them coming ladies!
> 
> Congrats on all the BFP's I missed.....and for all those BFN's....dont worry ladies...just because we have to work a little harder does not mean it wont come to us. It will soon!
> xoxo

:hugs: I have been worried about you. I'm so sorry you got a bfn. I really hope that when you do try again that it will be the cycle for you. This azoo crap is so hard and just adds to the cost. I'll be thinking of you and hoping that you continue to come on here. You have every right to be down, bitchy, sad or anything you want to be. We all understand and are here to support you. :hugs:


----------



## drsquid

stinas= *hugs* im so sorry

bomo= yay for getting in shape except then it is depressing to watch it go even when you are happy to be pregnant. i like my belly but i hate that my thighs etc are getting bigger though no one else seems to see it.

middle names- they are picked. Sadie for the girl and Kasper for the boy. maybe a bit weird cause that was my fathers parents names but they were so cute together and great people. id love to use either as first nmes but sadie has gotten too popular and kasper is a bit cruel


----------



## Stinas

MrsC - Thanks for thinking of me. Now power for 6days had me going bonkers on top of all this crap. This azoo shit has me going crazy! Its been a hell of a year. I am hoping to start nice and fresh for 2013....fresh spermies and all lol


----------



## MrsC8776

Yay for fresh spermies! Will you guys stick with the same urologist and clinic for your next round? I wish there was a cure all for azoo. It isn't fair to anyone and dr's are allowed to charge and arm and a leg for a few pokes. You will get your bfp, then sit back and say you won the azoo battle. I look forward to that day for you.


----------



## PollyJo

I had the scan this morning, and apparently, two follies are growing a bit slowly, but growing- 1=13.5mm 2=11.5mm follies 3 and 4 are lagging badly at 7 mm and 4 mm. Strangely, the endo lining is already 10 mm thick and trilayered, so ready for receiving .... Gee, this is the exact opposite issue as Andrea!

Andrea- sorry it is so rough for you. Hey, 3 should be okay, no? one is joy, two is extra joy and three is so much fun! 3 would be a bit cumbersome to carry, but quite alright. GL, an don't you worry!


----------



## almosthere

Stinas I am sorry to hear this round was not it for you-but I am very hopeful for your next transfer for next year!!

AFM, I have a question. For those of you are are pregnant but have frosties for future babies-are you going to keep them in storage for FET or try for natural ivf again in the future? I feel so confused as to what to do-and feel that a natural cycle will be cheaper than storing my 2 frosties....86 a month (not covered by insurance unfortunately) and it will be like over 2,000 if we store them for a couple years-my natural ivf was about 2,700 from what I can remember....I am just so stuck as to what to do-the bills really stress me out!! :/


----------



## PollyJo

PollyJo said:


> I had the scan this morning, and apparently, two follies are growing a bit slowly, but growing- 1=13.5mm 2=11.5mm follies 3 and 4 are lagging badly at 7 mm and 4 mm. Strangely, the endo lining is already 10 mm thick and trilayered, so ready for receiving .... Gee, this is the exact opposite issue as Andrea!
> 
> All of this is such a bummer because I wonder if they will get more than 2 eggs out of me. I could cry, honestly, but I am all dried up either way :shrug:
> sorry for the weird humor :wacko:


----------



## almosthere

PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> Praying-Ava is pretty-I know two Avery's are they are a joy!
> 
> DH and I are also probably not going to get started on much of anything with planning for baby until our gender scan (which is right before our 20 week mark so beg/mid January!). We do have the name Liam for a boy, I also like Bryce, but DH does not care for it lol. For girl I have Naomi Brooke =) So we have a good head start, but maybe once we know the sex we will get more of a feeling for names! I already picked out aqua and grey with white furniture for baby and elephants theme so pretty gender neutral colors I think =) Too bad we are not in our new house yet-that is also not going to be until next year!!!
> 
> Hope alll are doing well today!
> 
> Thanks Almost....I'm in the process of moving and the one room which would turn into a nursery one day is being painted gray right now :winkwink: ....we call it the "gray room"...lol...I have it all pictured out in my mind..lol...gray with white and some color to pop :happydance: btw...I loveeeeeeeeee elephants that's a very cute theme....Click to expand...

I love that...the gray room!!! :flower:


----------



## PollyJo

Ladies- I apologise- I just realized that I took resort in some whacky humor upon myself that perhaps come across a little strange. I guess I am upset big time by todays' scan. 

Andrea- I owe you an apology please don't be offended by what I wrote, I just wished to humor you with the irony of two opposing situations. Please forgive. A big :hugs:to you. 

Stinas- a big :hugs:to you and hope it works out for you.


----------



## Stinas

MrsC - I am going to stick to the same clinic and urologist. It was not their fault it didnt work....it was just poor embryos made from poor sperm. The urologist was pretty confident that clomid would help the production of sperm. I am praying it could just wake up his production and just come out naturally, but I know thats pretty far fetched. Anything is better than nothing at this point. I wish there was a cure as well. Shame there isnt. 

Almost - I dont have a BFP, but I can say that FET's are a lot easier on your body than a cycle of IVF. I would spend the 2k in a heartbeat.


----------



## almosthere

Thanks stinas-I am pretty set on saving my frosties-and I totally agree on the saving the stress emotionally and physically by not having to go through ER and more shots/meds and such....just so new to this and ugh I just wish I did not get stressed by bills so much =/ It is also kind of weird for me to think that if i had triplets (lets just say) then all 3 embryos would be born and be the same age since they were created the same day-but since i transferred one, it is like oh, I may get to see what my other 2 kiddos will look like years later and they were technically the same age as the oldest at one point. LOL sorry i am probably super confusing right now, god bless to anyone who understands my thought process haha


----------



## Lindsay18

Andrea- I'm so sorry things have been tough for you!!! Xoxo

Stinas- I know we already talked, but keep your head up. You're amazing!!!

Almost- I have 7 frozen. I would rather pay $1,000 a year (that's how much mine are) then go through the whole process again if I don't have to. You know? Just a personal opinion. :)


----------



## Stinas

Almost - I get what you saying lol Trust me....the bills will just keep coming in, 2k wont make a difference. I am around 50k in failed IVF....so I know lol 2k is a walk in the park right now. Take it and run hehe


----------



## azlissie

Stinas, I am so sorry that this FET didn't work out for you - it's just heartbreaking. I am thinking the same thing, that if this IUI doesn't work I'm going to take a few months off, focus on my own health and then try again. I hope you can get some answers with your follow up visit.

Andrea, I don't have any idea what the chances are that all 6 would fertilize and stick but it has to be incredibly low. I've had 5 IUI's, most with 3 or 4 follies, and never even a hint of a bfp so if I had 6 I would definitely want to go ahead. I'm really hoping this is it for you!

I love the names that are floating around - you've all got some great ideas! I have a girl name - Lainey - that I've loved forever but no idea what to do for a boy. I'm like BOMO - as a teacher I think of former students whenever I think of baby names. Like I will never name a boy Jeff because the biggest jerk kid I've ever had was a Jeff!! 

MrsC, how are you and the hubby? Hope you're getting over your cold!

Hope everyone's week got off to a good start!


----------



## Stinas

Lindsay - Thank you!!! xoxoxo Lets do something soon! Maybe ill come down there since it looks like ill need to be looking for a house around there sooner than later lol


----------



## almosthere

Thanks ladies your opinions help me to be more confident in my choice of keeping my sweet little frosties!! LOL. Stinas gald you get what I am saying-just a silly thought in my head!

For one year my 2 frosties will cost 1,032-guess it really is not too bad compared to college bills ;)

Stinas-so sorry to hear about how much money it has cost you-but I know it will all be worth it once you see your bfp!!!


----------



## Stinas

azlissie - Thanks! Did you use donor for your IVF cycle?


----------



## azlissie

Stinas said:


> azlissie - Thanks! Did you use donor for your IVF cycle?

Yes, I'm doing this on my own so I've been using donor sperm each time. I'm now on my 3rd donor - the first one sold out, I started thinking the second one was a dud so here's hoping this one is Mr. Right!!


----------



## MrsC8776

PollyJo said:


> I had the scan this morning, and apparently, two follies are growing a bit slowly, but growing- 1=13.5mm 2=11.5mm follies 3 and 4 are lagging badly at 7 mm and 4 mm. Strangely, the endo lining is already 10 mm thick and trilayered, so ready for receiving .... Gee, this is the exact opposite issue as Andrea!
> 
> Andrea- sorry it is so rough for you. Hey, 3 should be okay, no? one is joy, two is extra joy and three is so much fun! 3 would be a bit cumbersome to carry, but quite alright. GL, an don't you worry!

Fx for your follies! I hope they grow soon and catch up. 



almosthere said:


> Stinas I am sorry to hear this round was not it for you-but I am very hopeful for your next transfer for next year!!
> 
> AFM, I have a question. For those of you are are pregnant but have frosties for future babies-are you going to keep them in storage for FET or try for natural ivf again in the future? I feel so confused as to what to do-and feel that a natural cycle will be cheaper than storing my 2 frosties....86 a month (not covered by insurance unfortunately) and it will be like over 2,000 if we store them for a couple years-my natural ivf was about 2,700 from what I can remember....I am just so stuck as to what to do-the bills really stress me out!! :/

Honestly if we had frozen embies we would save them. Just think how much it would be to do another cycle. Not only meds, scan, ER and ET but also emotionally and physically. It is up to you though and what you can do right now. We are paying to keep swimmers frozen but I have no idea what the charge is yet. :wacko: 



Stinas said:


> MrsC - I am going to stick to the same clinic and urologist. It was not their fault it didnt work....it was just poor embryos made from poor sperm. The urologist was pretty confident that clomid would help the production of sperm. I am praying it could just wake up his production and just come out naturally, but I know thats pretty far fetched. Anything is better than nothing at this point. I wish there was a cure as well. Shame there isnt.
> 
> Almost - I dont have a BFP, but I can say that FET's are a lot easier on your body than a cycle of IVF. I would spend the 2k in a heartbeat.

You have such a great attitude towards everything. You are so right though, it isn't their fault it is just a mix of things. I know your time will come. 



azlissie said:


> Stinas, I am so sorry that this FET didn't work out for you - it's just heartbreaking. I am thinking the same thing, that if this IUI doesn't work I'm going to take a few months off, focus on my own health and then try again. I hope you can get some answers with your follow up visit.
> 
> Andrea, I don't have any idea what the chances are that all 6 would fertilize and stick but it has to be incredibly low. I've had 5 IUI's, most with 3 or 4 follies, and never even a hint of a bfp so if I had 6 I would definitely want to go ahead. I'm really hoping this is it for you!
> 
> I love the names that are floating around - you've all got some great ideas! I have a girl name - Lainey - that I've loved forever but no idea what to do for a boy. I'm like BOMO - as a teacher I think of former students whenever I think of baby names. Like I will never name a boy Jeff because the biggest jerk kid I've ever had was a Jeff!!
> 
> MrsC, how are you and the hubby? Hope you're getting over your cold!
> 
> Hope everyone's week got off to a good start!

We are doing good. He is suppose to be heading back to work on Wednesday but doesn't have flights yet. The colds are gone finally. I can't help but wonder if it was from the flu shot. Although I got mine days before he did. :shrug: Just weird. It was my first flu shot ever though. Thanks for asking. :flower:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Polly I'm not offended hunny :) I take humor and laugh lol :) Anything to make me laugh right now is a + since all I've done today is cry LMAO I'm writing this and crying....I dunoooo thanks HCG for making me emotional :\ LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lindsay thanks hun :) 

Everyone I really thank you for your honest opinions....I just didn't want to ruin this "might be" cycle that could end up giving us a child. It wasn't easy to decide to go on with the trigger I cried to DH for 20 minutes before the doctor's called back....Just scary I wont lie.....but I really don't think if ANYTHING 1 will take....FX 

...and FX for you all and blessings from God as well :) I can't wait to see all of your updates!!! Muahhhhz!!! I <3 LOVE YOU LADIES!


----------



## almosthere

Bless you andrea!! I hope everything works out of course!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Stinas- sounds good, girlie!!! Can't wait!!! Xoxo


----------



## Stinas

azlissie - FX this one is it!!!

MrsC - I am trying to stay as positive as possible. Lots of people are far worse, so when I am complaining I try to think of that. We have our health, so thats really all that matters at the end of the day.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

AzLissie. . . fingers crossed this is your cycle!


----------



## honeycheeks

hi ladies....thank you all for supporting me. your hugs mean a lot to me. my doc said we need to give a break for 2months before another fet. does that make sense. we were hoping to do one earlier . is this standard protocol or should I ask them to do another fet sooner.

p.s..texting on my phone.my computer broke


----------



## Pink gerbera

Stinas - I'm so sorry :hugs: like mrsC says though your attitude is great and if you keep up the positivity I know your time will come :)

Have a good day everyone else xx


----------



## GettingBroody

Stinas - sending so many hugs honey. I'm so sorry :hugs:

Polly - I hope those follies continue to grow and catch up!!

Honey - I've no experience of FET sorry but hopefully someone else can help you...

Andrea - I think you did the right thing. Keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:

Bubu - good luck today!

Almost - we don't have any frosties but if we did I would definitely pay to keep them... (Although this would also be the cheaper option for us since insurance doesn't cover any of it) 

Afm, nothing new here - just enjoying watching my ticker count up the days!!! :D


----------



## Jenn76

drsquid said:


> stinas= *hugs* im so sorry
> 
> bomo= yay for getting in shape except then it is depressing to watch it go even when you are happy to be pregnant. i like my belly but i hate that my thighs etc are getting bigger though no one else seems to see it.
> 
> middle names- they are picked. Sadie for the girl and Kasper for the boy. maybe a bit weird cause that was my fathers parents names but they were so cute together and great people. id love to use either as first nmes but sadie has gotten too popular and kasper is a bit cruel

I have a kitten named Sadie, she is sooo sweet the name suits her. I agree Kasper would get the friendly ghost jokes. Or is that no longer on tv? I'm probably aging myself here. It's pretty sad when we need to think of if kids will make fun of the name when choosing.



PollyJo said:


> I had the scan this morning, and apparently, two follies are growing a bit slowly, but growing- 1=13.5mm 2=11.5mm follies 3 and 4 are lagging badly at 7 mm and 4 mm. Strangely, the endo lining is already 10 mm thick and trilayered, so ready for receiving .... Gee, this is the exact opposite issue as Andrea!
> 
> Andrea- sorry it is so rough for you. Hey, 3 should be okay, no? one is joy, two is extra joy and three is so much fun! 3 would be a bit cumbersome to carry, but quite alright. GL, an don't you worry!

LOL! I was pretty dried up too, but trust me you will always be able to cry through this. Remember you're not the only one that had these results, I had 4 follies and they were slow to respond to Stims as well. It gets more stressful after the ER and you don't know whether they will make it. Two of my three did, and both implanted. So trust me there is always hope. :hugs:



almosthere said:


> Stinas I am sorry to hear this round was not it for you-but I am very hopeful for your next transfer for next year!!
> 
> AFM, I have a question. For those of you are are pregnant but have frosties for future babies-are you going to keep them in storage for FET or try for natural ivf again in the future? I feel so confused as to what to do-and feel that a natural cycle will be cheaper than storing my 2 frosties....86 a month (not covered by insurance unfortunately) and it will be like over 2,000 if we store them for a couple years-my natural ivf was about 2,700 from what I can remember....I am just so stuck as to what to do-the bills really stress me out!! :/

I didn't have any to freeze, but I agree that i thought about the same thing with them all being conceived at the same time and wondering what they would all be like. Can you look at other clinics for storing them? Mine only costs $200 per year to store. $1000 a year seems high to me.



Stinas said:


> MrsC - I am going to stick to the same clinic and urologist. It was not their fault it didnt work....it was just poor embryos made from poor sperm. The urologist was pretty confident that clomid would help the production of sperm. I am praying it could just wake up his production and just come out naturally, but I know thats pretty far fetched. Anything is better than nothing at this point. I wish there was a cure as well. Shame there isnt.
> 
> Almost - I dont have a BFP, but I can say that FET's are a lot easier on your body than a cycle of IVF. I would spend the 2k in a heartbeat.

I hope the clomid works.



azlissie said:


> Stinas, I am so sorry that this FET didn't work out for you - it's just heartbreaking. I am thinking the same thing, that if this IUI doesn't work I'm going to take a few months off, focus on my own health and then try again. I hope you can get some answers with your follow up visit.
> 
> Andrea, I don't have any idea what the chances are that all 6 would fertilize and stick but it has to be incredibly low. I've had 5 IUI's, most with 3 or 4 follies, and never even a hint of a bfp so if I had 6 I would definitely want to go ahead. I'm really hoping this is it for you!
> 
> I love the names that are floating around - you've all got some great ideas! I have a girl name - Lainey - that I've loved forever but no idea what to do for a boy. I'm like BOMO - as a teacher I think of former students whenever I think of baby names. Like I will never name a boy Jeff because the biggest jerk kid I've ever had was a Jeff!!
> 
> MrsC, how are you and the hubby? Hope you're getting over your cold!
> 
> Hope everyone's week got off to a good start!

As a kid I loved the movie She's All That which had a Lainey only time I've ever heard it. Good pick! 



honeycheeks said:


> hi ladies....thank you all for supporting me. your hugs mean a lot to me. my doc said we need to give a break for 2months before another fet. does that make sense. we were hoping to do one earlier . is this standard protocol or should I ask them to do another fet sooner.
> 
> p.s..texting on my phone.my computer broke

It's probably best to go with what the doctor says. Mine makes you wait three months between cycles. Says the body needs to rest. Hoping the new year brings luck!


----------



## almosthere

oh wow jenn that is quite an amazing storage fee deal!! now I want to look into average prices. hope all ladies are well today!


----------



## GettingBroody

Almost, I think our clinic is 300 a year but I'm not at home now. Will check later...


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I think my clinic is around 580 per year :( I am not 100% sure but I'm sure soon we will find out because I might could only pay half a cycle such as (do ER then freeze and wait until I can afford the rest) I duno they have laid it out as an option because I just can't afford it all at once.....but I guess we will find out soon!! Eeeek :) 

I hope you are all doing good today :hugs: God bless and have a great day....looks like the weather is gonna be nice here today :) It totally stormed so bad last night I was kinda scared!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi Ladies  

Hope all are doing well....Thinking of everyone <3 and always keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## jchic

Hi all! Sorry I havent been on, its been a crazy weekend. 

Stinas - I JUST caught up now. I am so freaking sorry girl. UGH, my heart breaks for you, but you are a FIGHTER and please, please do not give up now. Its always darkest before the dawn. Your time will come, it will. I have no doubt in that. I am glad you are meeting with your doctor, evaluating protocol and seeing if anything can be added/changed to improve your next cycle. You have my support and I am pulling so very hard for you. This TTC business is so hard. I swear, noone gets tested like the ones that struggle like us, you know? I went through every emotion possible. Anger, Sadness, jealousy, self pity, hope, etc. It really throws you for a loop when you are on this rollercoaster ride. I KNOW next years cycle will bring you your take home baby or babies. All my love.


----------



## godskid

hi there everyone , I did ICSI in October and the clinic did froze all embies . the reason for cancelling my fresh cycle was that my lining thickness the day before my HCG trigger shot was 14.5 . They said it was a bit too thick . They said ideal lining thickness they wanted to see was somewhere between 9 to 13. 
Have any of you heard of this ? Or any success with this " extra" thick lining ?


----------



## bubumaci

Hey Honey - I was allowed to do FETs two months in a row after my failed fresh cycle and this FET was again after a failed fresh cycle ... because all they really do is the transfer and you are not exposing your body to the harsh hormone treatment (only progesterone) ... at my clinic that was OK...

... sadly, none of our prayers went answered - today's blood test was again negative. I still have to go in again on Friday morning for the 9dp5dt test ... but my heart is a little broken, as it really would be wishful thinking for that test to say anything else.

@ godskid - I have no idea about too thick lining! I know mine was measured at around 14mm the day before my frosties were thawed this time around and they didn't say anything about too thick! :hugs:


----------



## GettingBroody

Oh Bubu, I am so sad for you.... :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Bubu :( :hugs:


----------



## Pink gerbera

Bubu I'm so sorry :hugs: xx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Prayers your way Bubu :( :hugs: :hug:


----------



## wantbabysoon

Bubu, i m so sorry :hugs:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Im sorry Bubu


----------



## jchic

Oh Bubu, that is awful news. I am so very sorry :(


----------



## michelle01

Bubu - I am so sorry :hugs:

Stinas - I am sorry :hugs: Life is so unfair sometimes and I hope that 2013 brings you your BFP!


----------



## MrsC8776

bubumaci said:


> Hey Honey - I was allowed to do FETs two months in a row after my failed fresh cycle and this FET was again after a failed fresh cycle ... because all they really do is the transfer and you are not exposing your body to the harsh hormone treatment (only progesterone) ... at my clinic that was OK...
> 
> ... sadly, none of our prayers went answered - today's blood test was again negative. I still have to go in again on Friday morning for the 9dp5dt test ... but my heart is a little broken, as it really would be wishful thinking for that test to say anything else.
> 
> @ godskid - I have no idea about too thick lining! I know mine was measured at around 14mm the day before my frosties were thawed this time around and they didn't say anything about too thick! :hugs:

:hugs: I'm so sorry. I do hope Fridays test shows something different.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Bubu, I'm SO sorry!


----------



## Stinas

bubumaci - Im sorry!! I HATE AZOO!!! We will get our azoo babies soon and then we can tell azoo to shove it! It will work eventually, we just have to fight this battle with all our swords lol Hang in there....im here for you! We need to stick together! xoxoxooxo

Jess - Thank you very much! That was really sweet of you. 


AF came today....HOLY CRAMPING!!!!! FML! I was hoping to get some cleaning done today, but instead I am curled up on the couch...didnt even get to finish my coffee I felt like puking soo much. grrrrr!
Hope all you ladies are doing much better! 
BTW - WHERE ARE ALL THE SONOGRAM PICS?!?!? Helllooo ladies....you are all slacking!!! I need some pics to keep my spirit up lol

PS .....I have decided to go get my MacBook pro....I am kind of miserable so that will cheer me up lol.....plus DH said go ahead hehe Hopefully I can go pick one out today....still debating on getting the Top MacBook Pro 15in or the lower 15in new retina display one. hmmmmm lol


----------



## MoBaby

Stinas: Me, you and bubu are all going to have our azo babies!!!!!! AZO SUCKS! But its not going to beat us!! :)


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

I agree on the scan pics Stinas!!


----------



## Stinas

FU AZOO!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Jenn76

bubumaci said:


> Hey Honey - I was allowed to do FETs two months in a row after my failed fresh cycle and this FET was again after a failed fresh cycle ... because all they really do is the transfer and you are not exposing your body to the harsh hormone treatment (only progesterone) ... at my clinic that was OK...
> 
> ... sadly, none of our prayers went answered - today's blood test was again negative. I still have to go in again on Friday morning for the 9dp5dt test ... but my heart is a little broken, as it really would be wishful thinking for that test to say anything else.
> 
> @ godskid - I have no idea about too thick lining! I know mine was measured at around 14mm the day before my frosties were thawed this time around and they didn't say anything about too thick! :hugs:

Awe :hugs: it's not fair! I'm so sorry! :hugs:



Stinas said:


> bubumaci - Im sorry!! I HATE AZOO!!! We will get our azoo babies soon and then we can tell azoo to shove it! It will work eventually, we just have to fight this battle with all our swords lol Hang in there....im here for you! We need to stick together! xoxoxooxo
> 
> Jess - Thank you very much! That was really sweet of you.
> 
> 
> AF came today....HOLY CRAMPING!!!!! FML! I was hoping to get some cleaning done today, but instead I am curled up on the couch...didnt even get to finish my coffee I felt like puking soo much. grrrrr!
> Hope all you ladies are doing much better!
> BTW - WHERE ARE ALL THE SONOGRAM PICS?!?!? Helllooo ladies....you are all slacking!!! I need some pics to keep my spirit up lol
> 
> PS .....I have decided to go get my MacBook pro....I am kind of miserable so that will cheer me up lol.....plus DH said go ahead hehe Hopefully I can go pick one out today....still debating on getting the Top MacBook Pro 15in or the lower 15in new retina display one. hmmmmm lol

Sorry to hear AF is being a :witch: Yeah for a new toy, you deserve it!


----------



## Lindsay18

Bubu- I am soooooo sorry, girl :( xoxo

Godschild- I have only heard of problems if a lining is too thin. But I guess it would apply if it is too thick too. What is your plan moving forward??

Stinas- I forgot to post my pics!!! I will:) as far as the computer I have the MacBook Air and am obsessed!!!


----------



## PollyJo

Bubu, Stinas,_ I'm so sorry ... big  to both of you

Stinas- I love mackbook air, it's just to sleek and sexy! I like the small one better than ipad even, but don't own either. 
_
Godskid- I don't know much about extra thick lining. I looked some info on google just now, and it seems to me that it may indicate hyper-stimming. But this article here says that >12 mm was not correlated with pregnancy outcome https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...6GGXo_&sig=AHIEtbTGgEc2710pRBbmfvbAp_AoNjAjAw


----------



## almosthere

Loving the FU azoo!! LOL

Bubu I am so sorry-but hoping friday brings a miracle!!


----------



## azlissie

Bubu, I am so sorry - this just doesn't make sense. I hope your RE can suggest some new things to try. But maybe the next blood test will show something different - I'll be hoping for that!

Stinas, sorry to hear AF is being such a [email protected]!*# - that sucks. But a new gadget would help take your mind off it at least!

I'm heading off to an election party with some of my high school students - should be interesting! Hope everyone had a great day.


----------



## Stinas

Well ladies I am typing you from my new MacBookPro 15in! I had a MacBookPro 15in from 2006, so this is superrrr fast compared to my old one. Super exciting! Made me feel a lot better today lol Syncing all my stuff from my old one to the new one now.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

DH went shopping and came home and surprised me :) Here is what I got!

Kindle Fire HD and then he got us an ipad 4th generation :) the brand new one just got them in at the BX on base today :) OMGOSH :) He made my day special :)
 



Attached Files:







playtoys.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Stinas

Andrea - YAYYYYYYY It has been a very apple day for us!!! lol Have as much fun as I am playing with your new toys!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Stinas~ Did you get the newest one? It's really slim. I've seen the ad's for it and was curious if it actually has a disk drive in it. Look to skinny to have one but you never know. Yay for a new computer!! I love my Mac and I will never go back to anything else. 

Andrea~ So exciting!! 

It is a very Apple day! Hubby just got me a iPad mini and I love it. I didn't want the big one like he has. Plus I will use it more for reading than anything else.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

LOL all of us APPLE people :) thats awesome!!! Yay Stinas and MrsC :) thats sooo awesome!!! I'm downloading books for my lil man :) Hes sooo sick still so hes not sleeping so its another sleepless night here....and I should be BD'ing LOL but no lil mans in my bed LMAOOOOOO this is kinda hilarious!!! I can't believe my lil guy in my avatar is almost 4 :( breaks my heart!


----------



## drsquid

i love apple stuff... and yay election party =) had a sip of champagne (first alcohol since may 30)


----------



## Pink gerbera

Morning all

How exciting on all the apple goods! I've yet to see an iPad mini! Wondering what they're like!

Hope you all have a good day. 

Pink xx


----------



## honeycheeks

I'm so sorry bubu. ...:hugs: I'm still hoping you have some better news at your next blood test.
afm AF came and I'm super crampy. I have been passing clots.
I'm planning to back to the clinic after AF and ask if I can do an fet sooner.


----------



## michelle01

I had my baseline this morning...and already starting better this cycle with a total of 17 follicles! Last cycle I started with 13 which wasn't bad, but hoping this one is better all around. Maybe the acupuncture is helping after all!

Hope everyone is doing good today!


----------



## bubumaci

Oh my - nearly page 1000 in the thread!!
Thank you for your wishes ladies :) It's sweet and warms the cockles of my heart :)

I haven't any new Apple things, but do own an iMac (2009), MacBook Air (2010), Apple TV x 2 (living room + bedroom), iPhone 4 (and 4S for work :D), and DH has an iPhone and an iPad ... and I LOVE Apple! :)

I am not sure how all you are politically - but I am very pleased with the results I woke up to this morning. I hope that most of you are celebrating and are happy with the results and :hugs: to those of you who aren't so happy.

Honey - I really hope that they can come back to you with a different answer! There is absolutely no physical reason, why you shouldn't go ahead with the FET this cycle! :hugs:


----------



## jchic

Good Luck Michelle and great on the 17 follies at baseline. WOW! When do you go back?


----------



## michelle01

Thanks Jess! If I start stims Friday, as I suspect I will, then I will go back on Monday. I am so glad I decided to do acupuncture this cycle; even if it is just to help me relax, it is definitely doing something ;)


----------



## TwoRdue

Hi all, sorry have not had much of a chance to read back but hope that everyone is doing well..

Honey - I hope that you can do you fet, I got my bfp straight after a failed manufactured cycle I went back without a break in between..


----------



## wantbabysoon

Good luck michelle!!

MrsC - Yay for almost 1000 pages!

AFM, I am excited as my hubby just agreed to a private gender scan and we will find out on 23rd Nov... little over two weeks!!


----------



## michelle01

How exciting want!! Do you have any feelings toward boy or girl?


----------



## jchic

want, we have a private gender scan that night too! WOOHOO!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Michelle - I feel it's a boy!

jchic - Yay!! What is your guess for your twins?


----------



## jchic

I am totally torn. I really dont know. When I thought it was 1, I thought for sure it would be a boy, but now I am not sure!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Michelle - yay for getting going. Got everything crossed for you!

Jhic and want - how exciting. I've been thinking of getting a private gender scan too! Do you think this sat (ill be 15 weeks) is too early?

Pink x


----------



## Lindsay18

Michelle- how awesome!!! That's great news!!!

Want and Jchic- Ahhh!!! So exciting! I can't wait to hear! That's fantastic!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lindsay18 said:


> Michelle- how awesome!!! That's great news!!!
> 
> Want and Jchic- Ahhh!!! So exciting! I can't wait to hear! That's fantastic!

I am excited too!! How is the second trimester treating you?


----------



## Lindsay18

Want- I feel great! I have basically the whole pregnancy so far:) thank goodness! How about you?! Naval orange next hahaha!!!


----------



## jchic

Pink, I dont think thats too early! I will be 15w3d during mine :)


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lindsay18 said:


> Want- I feel great! I have basically the whole pregnancy so far:) thank goodness! How about you?! Naval orange next hahaha!!!

I am doing good overall.. but the spotting from the episode a few weeks ago has not stopped yet.. so it's kind of annoying but what can you do? Luckily I did not have severe morning sickness.. I am kinda getting excited to start some shopping after my 20 week mark :)


----------



## wantbabysoon

Pink - My place accepts anyone over 16 weeks. I will be 16w4d at mine.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Wow its chatty in here today :) awesome! 

Hope everyone is doing well....I'm still a tad bit crampy but I do think I already ovulated :) sooooo we shall see if this "testing the waters with craziness" actually will work....I'm so nervous! Was anyone else as nervous as I am....I just cannot believe I did what we did....it doesn't seem real....just pray to God ONE of them catch!


----------



## Lindsay18

Want- that is annoying. Hopefully it will stop soon! Happy shopping!! I'm waiting until after the holidays for the major stuff:)


----------



## MrsC8776

honeycheeks said:


> I'm so sorry bubu. ...:hugs: I'm still hoping you have some better news at your next blood test.
> afm AF came and I'm super crampy. I have been passing clots.
> I'm planning to back to the clinic after AF and ask if I can do an fet sooner.

Sorry to hear AF is being so rough. I think going back to speak to them is a great idea. Hopefully they let you try again sooner. You have waited long enough to have your embies back. 



michelle01 said:


> I had my baseline this morning...and already starting better this cycle with a total of 17 follicles! Last cycle I started with 13 which wasn't bad, but hoping this one is better all around. Maybe the acupuncture is helping after all!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing good today!

:happydance: Great news!! 



wantbabysoon said:


> Good luck michelle!!
> 
> MrsC - Yay for almost 1000 pages!
> 
> AFM, I am excited as my hubby just agreed to a private gender scan and we will find out on 23rd Nov... little over two weeks!!

So exciting for you to find out! 



jchic said:


> want, we have a private gender scan that night too! WOOHOO!

You to jchic! I can't wait to hear what you ladies are having. 



Pink gerbera said:


> Michelle - yay for getting going. Got everything crossed for you!
> 
> Jhic and want - how exciting. I've been thinking of getting a private gender scan too! Do you think this sat (ill be 15 weeks) is too early?
> 
> Pink x

15 weeks might be a little early but it isn't unheard of. We found out at 16w5d the first time although the scan tech was a little unsure of baby B. Found out for sure at 19w5d. Hopefully they will be able to tell you. 



AndreaFlorida said:


> Wow its chatty in here today :) awesome!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well....I'm still a tad bit crampy but I do think I already ovulated :) sooooo we shall see if this "testing the waters with craziness" actually will work....I'm so nervous! Was anyone else as nervous as I am....I just cannot believe I did what we did....it doesn't seem real....just pray to God ONE of them catch!

Fx for you on this cycle! 

Not, MoBaby, azlissie and one how are you doing?


----------



## MoBaby

Well, ultrasound tomorrow to check lining. Will let you all know how it goes.


----------



## Stinas

MrsC - I got the "older" MacBookPro because it has the disk drive. The new Retina Display one does not have one. 
I saw the iPad mini and think its too cute! I want one now....I have the original iPad....time for an upgrade by Christmas lol
I am 100% Apple....have been since 2004. LOVE Apple!

Michelle - Great news!

Want & Jess - Cant wait to see what you are having !!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Prayers Mo :) and Michelle :) awesome news :)


----------



## azlissie

So I'm afraid this is going to be a bit of a rant - I had a message from my re that they had to reschedule my appt until tomorrow. I'm worried because today is cd12 and I was hoping to get the go ahead to do the trigger tonight with IUI Friday afternoon. We're supposed to be trying the 36 hr gap this time but now it's going to be all messed up. I'm afraid I'm going to ovulate too soon now. And they called me 2 hrs before my appt time - talk about short notice. I'm just worried that this round is going to be a bust. 

Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

azlissie-- I will be praying that God has another idea in mind and that the new time might even be better to catch your eggy :) PRAYING hunny....don't give up....we can't do that :) :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I have faith it'll all work out just fine and work wonderfully :)


----------



## MrsC8776

MoBaby said:


> Well, ultrasound tomorrow to check lining. Will let you all know how it goes.

I hope it goes well. 



Stinas said:


> MrsC - I got the "older" MacBookPro because it has the disk drive. The new Retina Display one does not have one.
> I saw the iPad mini and think its too cute! I want one now....I have the original iPad....time for an upgrade by Christmas lol
> I am 100% Apple....have been since 2004. LOVE Apple!
> 
> Michelle - Great news!
> 
> Want & Jess - Cant wait to see what you are having !!!

I didn't think it did but wasn't sure. Thanks for letting me know. Enjoy the new computer! 



azlissie said:


> So I'm afraid this is going to be a bit of a rant - I had a message from my re that they had to reschedule my appt until tomorrow. I'm worried because today is cd12 and I was hoping to get the go ahead to do the trigger tonight with IUI Friday afternoon. We're supposed to be trying the 36 hr gap this time but now it's going to be all messed up. I'm afraid I'm going to ovulate too soon now. And they called me 2 hrs before my appt time - talk about short notice. I'm just worried that this round is going to be a bust.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day!

:hugs: I hope that it isn't going to mess anything up. Maybe whats happening is happening for a reason. Fx for your bfp on this IUI. That is pretty horrible of them to call two hours before your appointment and move it. As a patient we aren't allowed to do that so why can they?!?


----------



## Jenn76

michelle01 said:


> I had my baseline this morning...and already starting better this cycle with a total of 17 follicles! Last cycle I started with 13 which wasn't bad, but hoping this one is better all around. Maybe the acupuncture is helping after all!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing good today!

Great news Michelle! 



wantbabysoon said:


> Good luck michelle!!
> 
> MrsC - Yay for almost 1000 pages!
> 
> AFM, I am excited as my hubby just agreed to a private gender scan and we will find out on 23rd Nov... little over two weeks!!

That's great news, can't wait to hear.



jchic said:


> want, we have a private gender scan that night too! WOOHOO!

More good news, I'm going to be four days behing you guys. I'm waiting for my 20 week scan.



Pink gerbera said:


> Michelle - yay for getting going. Got everything crossed for you!
> 
> Jhic and want - how exciting. I've been thinking of getting a private gender scan too! Do you think this sat (ill be 15 weeks) is too early?
> 
> Pink x

I was told 16 weeks, but I know people that found out at 13 so you never know.



AndreaFlorida said:


> Wow its chatty in here today :) awesome!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well....I'm still a tad bit crampy but I do think I already ovulated :) sooooo we shall see if this "testing the waters with craziness" actually will work....I'm so nervous! Was anyone else as nervous as I am....I just cannot believe I did what we did....it doesn't seem real....just pray to God ONE of them catch!

FX for you Andrea! I hop you get you BFP this round.



MoBaby said:


> Well, ultrasound tomorrow to check lining. Will let you all know how it goes.

Good luck!



azlissie said:


> So I'm afraid this is going to be a bit of a rant - I had a message from my re that they had to reschedule my appt until tomorrow. I'm worried because today is cd12 and I was hoping to get the go ahead to do the trigger tonight with IUI Friday afternoon. We're supposed to be trying the 36 hr gap this time but now it's going to be all messed up. I'm afraid I'm going to ovulate too soon now. And they called me 2 hrs before my appt time - talk about short notice. I'm just worried that this round is going to be a bust.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day!

That sucks, I hope everything works out. I'm sure your RE wouldn't risk this of it was a problem.

So not only 1000 pages now over 10000 posts. Here's to the next 1000, by then we will all be expecting and the front page will be full of BFP's!


----------



## azlissie

Does anyone have experience interpreting cheapie OPKs? I just did one and it's definitely not positive yet but it's getting there and I don't know when I might ovulate. If I'm going to ovulate before Saturday morning then there's no way I can do the trigger shot 36 hours in advance since I won't even have my scan until tomorrow afternoon. Can anyone tell me when they think I'll ov based on this test?? Thanks!
 



Attached Files:







photo (6).jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MrsC8776

I would say you still have a good few days. Do you have any past pics of OPK's from your own cycles? The challenge here is that you took clomid and clomid changes cycles. Usually makes them longer so thats a plus for you right now.


----------



## almosthere

Wonderful news michelle and want!!!

GL tomorrow mo!


----------



## haj624

bubu-im so sorry!!! :hugs:

jchic i def felt a boy the whole time...i thought it was going to be 2 boys actually


----------



## PollyJo

I had another followup ultrasound and blood work today. The lining is great! between 12-12.7... the follicles are another thing- only 3 and very very sleepy even though I wake up against all my instincts to sleep on, early in the morning and feed 'em some high quality FSH. Only the 7 mm grew rather quickly to 10 mm, but the doc does'nt know if it will catch up. The others grew about 1 mm each, from 11.5 to 12.5 and 13.5 to14.5, just awfully slow and duh! The bummer is that my doc thinks they may be empty, and this will be an immense failure. She tells me if I cancel that will be fine, if I go ahead I should expect it to fail, or something to that effect. I have already pumped some $6000 worth of drugs into me, and today is day11 of the stims; still more pumping to go that I have trouble finding spots on me ...feel like a regular Folli-junkie :wacko:
Sorry for the long winding rant. All I am looking for is a tiny glimmer of hope. 
Jen- thanks for the understanding. I was wondering it took you longer than day 12 which the latest the docs like to trigger for good quality eggs (or so I read).

Michelle- am excited for you! 
Andrea- Fx to a bfp
Mo- GL with the lining
Azlissie- hope everything works out for you! But dont worry, I found some info that even if your LH triggers you will ovulate between 24-36 hrs, and that egg is viable upto 24 hrs. So you have anywhere between 2-3 days even on your own. But I believe some of the meds are we use, such as Lupron can suppress the LH surge from the pituitary upto a week. 

Everyone- keep happy and chatty! :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Polly :hugs: if I were in your shoes I'd keep on finding pumping holes LOL....I ran out this cycle to and I only did 5 days of it!!! I poked one hole an hit a nerve an had to pull out an do another one and ANOTHER one....It will all someday soon be worth all the "pin cushioned holes" :) FX for you this cycle :) I pray that they take off and GROW FAST the next few days :) Sometimes the slower my RE says that they grow the more healthy they are ;) Just a thought :)


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hi All. . . I hope everyone is doing well!
Azlissie. . . I&#8217;m so sorry they delayed your appointment. Hopefully everything will still work out when you go in tomorrow.

Michelle. . .great news!

Mobaby. . . good luck tomorrow!

Want and Jess. . . so excited to hear what you are having and see more scan pics!

Andrea. . . fingers, toes, and everything else crossed that this is it for you!

Lindsay. . . are you back in school? 

Honey. . . I hope they will let you move forward without waiting.

Stinas. . . how are you enjoying yor new toy? I&#8217;m thinking about buying myself an IPad for school.

MrsC. . . Are you feeling better? has your hubby got travel plans?

Polly. . . I&#8217;m sorry your follicles are being slow. Do you go back in for another scan soon or does your dr just want you to decide what you want to do now?

Drs. . . how are you feeling?

Haj. .. its nice to see you on here! I can&#8217;t believe how far along you are!! Yay!

AFM. . . I had a pap and cervical biopsy done today. Hopefully that will get me the go ahead and I can get going with this cycle wth DE. The coordinator told me they will most likely put it off until the end of January or beginning of February but when I saw my ob today she told me I should nicely push them to do it sooner. They are open 365 days a year and can most likely fit me in. We&#8217;ll see I guess.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I wish DH would hurry up an get home my OPKs have NEVER ever ever been this dark...and my tummy is so bruised and its never bruised before...and my arse hurts to sit last trigger shot I had didn't hurt this one hurts like ever living He***** lol.....OUCH!

I hope you don't mind the pics :) as you can see left side of my belly is a lil bruised an my OPK's have NEVER been this dark even last cycle with trigger that I did...come on :bfp: 

Praying for all of our :bfp: soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::kiss::kiss:
 



Attached Files:







tonightsbelly.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 8









tonights.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Stinas

BOMO - I say get it!! Its the best! 

Andrea - My belly was a little bruised like that too!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi ladies!!!! <3

Bomo...I have to go for a biopsy as well...along with a saline sonogram. once all the test come back saying I have the green light I can move forward with my FET....Time is precious for me as My counts are at 20 and it still has to go to 0....Im here for you with my Fx .....Im certain all will turn out perfect for the both of us. 

Mo...good luck tomorrow <3

Michelle..awesome and positive news!!!! 

Lindsay...Jchic...Want....Stinas...MrsC...hope you are all doing well ....xoxo <3


----------



## drsquid

want- yay for finding out, hope baby cooperates

bubu- im certainly happy. not just for the president but also the number of women who were elected and the rather liberal social issues that passed/

pink- if it is a boy then you can generally be pretty sure at 15 weeks. girls are iffier, no one wanted to 100% say girl on mine til like 16-17 weeks

andrea- fingers crossed.. waa i lost my ivf crazy bruise photos when i had some phone issues. 

az- sorry that sucks. fingers crossed


----------



## Pink gerbera

Thanks girls maybe ill wait another week for my gender scan!

Polly I'm sorry your follicles are being slow. Why does the RE think they are empty? I'm wondering how they can tell. I hope you're not feeling too disheartened. 

Azlissie that would have made me soo mad to have an appt cancelled at the last minute. I think if the 36 hour trigger can't work out now then you should be talking to them about giving you a free go seems as its their mistake!

Hope everyone else is good. Yey for making 1000 pages!! 

Pink xx


----------



## GettingBroody

Az - that is such bad form of them to cancel, especially when you're so close to the end when timing is so important. My experience with opks is that they usually went positive within about 24 hours from when the line first appeared but everyone is different... Once a line appeared I always tested a few times a day so that I wouldn't miss the positive because it started lightening very quickly afterwards too. I agree with Pink that they should be giving you a refund/free try if the delay messes things up for you but I really hope that doesn't happen. Like others have said - some things happen for a reason so maybe this is your path to a bfp!!!

Michelle - yay for 17 follies! Great number!!!

Mo - good luck today!

Prayin - hope your numbers continue to fall :hugs:

BOMO - fx'd you can get started sooner...

Andrea - good luck!!!! :dust:

Polly - :hugs: Sorry things aren't working out as planned. Sending your follies lots of growing dust to give them a boost! :dust: 

All you girls who have booked gender scans - yay!!!!! :dance: So exciting!!!


----------



## drsquid

i never got a pos on opks (well i did the one month before i started...)

bomo- im good thanks. getting big, lots of heartburn (but i refuse to stop eating ridiculously spicy food so...). and my new car is coming in the next few days =) cervical biopsy? did you have an abnormal pap>


----------



## Jenn76

PollyJo said:


> I had another followup ultrasound and blood work today. The lining is great! between 12-12.7... the follicles are another thing- only 3 and very very sleepy even though I wake up against all my instincts to sleep on, early in the morning and feed 'em some high quality FSH. Only the 7 mm grew rather quickly to 10 mm, but the doc does'nt know if it will catch up. The others grew about 1 mm each, from 11.5 to 12.5 and 13.5 to14.5, just awfully slow and duh! The bummer is that my doc thinks they may be empty, and this will be an immense failure. She tells me if I cancel that will be fine, if I go ahead I should expect it to fail, or something to that effect. I have already pumped some $6000 worth of drugs into me, and today is day11 of the stims; still more pumping to go that I have trouble finding spots on me ...feel like a regular Folli-junkie :wacko:
> Sorry for the long winding rant. All I am looking for is a tiny glimmer of hope.
> Jen- thanks for the understanding. I was wondering it took you longer than day 12 which the latest the docs like to trigger for good quality eggs (or so I read).
> 
> Michelle- am excited for you!
> Andrea- Fx to a bfp
> Mo- GL with the lining
> Azlissie- hope everything works out for you! But dont worry, I found some info that even if your LH triggers you will ovulate between 24-36 hrs, and that egg is viable upto 24 hrs. So you have anywhere between 2-3 days even on your own. But I believe some of the meds are we use, such as Lupron can suppress the LH surge from the pituitary upto a week.
> 
> Everyone- keep happy and chatty! :)

I think I triggered on day 12 they grow more after trigger. I know they say 17.5 for mature eggs but I've heard of others getting them out of smaller. I think I had 5 follies, one was empty so four eggs all mature but one didn't fertilize. I'm pretty sure not all were over 17.5mm. I think I'd proceed but I guess you should ask you RE what's best. 



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Hi All. . . I hope everyone is doing well!
> Azlissie. . . Im so sorry they delayed your appointment. Hopefully everything will still work out when you go in tomorrow.
> 
> Michelle. . .great news!
> 
> Mobaby. . . good luck tomorrow!
> 
> Want and Jess. . . so excited to hear what you are having and see more scan pics!
> 
> Andrea. . . fingers, toes, and everything else crossed that this is it for you!
> 
> Lindsay. . . are you back in school?
> 
> Honey. . . I hope they will let you move forward without waiting.
> 
> Stinas. . . how are you enjoying yor new toy? Im thinking about buying myself an IPad for school.
> 
> MrsC. . . Are you feeling better? has your hubby got travel plans?
> 
> Polly. . . Im sorry your follicles are being slow. Do you go back in for another scan soon or does your dr just want you to decide what you want to do now?
> 
> Drs. . . how are you feeling?
> 
> Haj. .. its nice to see you on here! I cant believe how far along you are!! Yay!
> 
> AFM. . . I had a pap and cervical biopsy done today. Hopefully that will get me the go ahead and I can get going with this cycle wth DE. The coordinator told me they will most likely put it off until the end of January or beginning of February but when I saw my ob today she told me I should nicely push them to do it sooner. They are open 365 days a year and can most likely fit me in. Well see I guess.

FX for you to be able to start ASAP. 



AndreaFlorida said:


> I wish DH would hurry up an get home my OPKs have NEVER ever ever been this dark...and my tummy is so bruised and its never bruised before...and my arse hurts to sit last trigger shot I had didn't hurt this one hurts like ever living He***** lol.....OUCH!
> 
> I hope you don't mind the pics :) as you can see left side of my belly is a lil bruised an my OPK's have NEVER been this dark even last cycle with trigger that I did...come on :bfp:
> 
> Praying for all of our :bfp: soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::kiss::kiss:

Ouch! That looks like a good sign, hopefully no little one interruption last night. I feel a BFP coming soon.



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Hi ladies!!!! <3
> 
> Bomo...I have to go for a biopsy as well...along with a saline sonogram. once all the test come back saying I have the green light I can move forward with my FET....Time is precious for me as My counts are at 20 and it still has to go to 0....Im here for you with my Fx .....Im certain all will turn out perfect for the both of us.
> 
> Mo...good luck tomorrow <3
> 
> Michelle..awesome and positive news!!!!
> 
> Lindsay...Jchic...Want....Stinas...MrsC...hope you are all doing well ....xoxo <3

Wow still not at zero, sorry to hear that. I hope you get to start soon. :hugs:



drsquid said:


> i never got a pos on opks (well i did the one month before i started...)
> 
> bomo- im good thanks. getting big, lots of heartburn (but i refuse to stop eating ridiculously spicy food so...). and my new car is coming in the next few days =) cervical biopsy? did you have an abnormal pap>

It's funny the only craving I have had is nacho's and worst heartburn ever after thoses yet babies keep asking for them. Why can't I crave toast. Lol!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

drsquid said:


> i never got a pos on opks (well i did the one month before i started...)
> 
> bomo- im good thanks. getting big, lots of heartburn (but i refuse to stop eating ridiculously spicy food so...). and my new car is coming in the next few days =) cervical biopsy? did you have an
> 
> Congrats on the new car!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Jenn76 said:


> PollyJo said:
> 
> 
> I had another followup ultrasound and blood work today. The lining is great! between 12-12.7... the follicles are another thing- only 3 and very very sleepy even though I wake up against all my instincts to sleep on, early in the morning and feed 'em some high quality FSH. Only the 7 mm grew rather quickly to 10 mm, but the doc does'nt know if it will catch up. The others grew about 1 mm each, from 11.5 to 12.5 and 13.5 to14.5, just awfully slow and duh! The bummer is that my doc thinks they may be empty, and this will be an immense failure. She tells me if I cancel that will be fine, if I go ahead I should expect it to fail, or something to that effect. I have already pumped some $6000 worth of drugs into me, and today is day11 of the stims; still more pumping to go that I have trouble finding spots on me ...feel like a regular Folli-junkie :wacko:
> Sorry for the long winding rant. All I am looking for is a tiny glimmer of hope.
> Jen- thanks for the understanding. I was wondering it took you longer than day 12 which the latest the docs like to trigger for good quality eggs (or so I read).
> 
> Michelle- am excited for you!
> Andrea- Fx to a bfp
> Mo- GL with the lining
> Azlissie- hope everything works out for you! But dont worry, I found some info that even if your LH triggers you will ovulate between 24-36 hrs, and that egg is viable upto 24 hrs. So you have anywhere between 2-3 days even on your own. But I believe some of the meds are we use, such as Lupron can suppress the LH surge from the pituitary upto a week.
> 
> Everyone- keep happy and chatty! :)
> 
> I think I triggered on day 12 they grow more after trigger. I know they say 17.5 for mature eggs but I've heard of others getting them out of smaller. I think I had 5 follies, one was empty so four eggs all mature but one didn't fertilize. I'm pretty sure not all were over 17.5mm. I think I'd proceed but I guess you should ask you RE what's best.
> 
> 
> 
> BabyOnMyOwn said:
> 
> 
> Hi All. . . I hope everyone is doing well!
> Azlissie. . . Im so sorry they delayed your appointment. Hopefully everything will still work out when you go in tomorrow.
> 
> Michelle. . .great news!
> 
> Mobaby. . . good luck tomorrow!
> 
> Want and Jess. . . so excited to hear what you are having and see more scan pics!
> 
> Andrea. . . fingers, toes, and everything else crossed that this is it for you!
> 
> Lindsay. . . are you back in school?
> 
> Honey. . . I hope they will let you move forward without waiting.
> 
> Stinas. . . how are you enjoying yor new toy? Im thinking about buying myself an IPad for school.
> 
> MrsC. . . Are you feeling better? has your hubby got travel plans?
> 
> Polly. . . Im sorry your follicles are being slow. Do you go back in for another scan soon or does your dr just want you to decide what you want to do now?
> 
> Drs. . . how are you feeling?
> 
> Haj. .. its nice to see you on here! I cant believe how far along you are!! Yay!
> 
> AFM. . . I had a pap and cervical biopsy done today. Hopefully that will get me the go ahead and I can get going with this cycle wth DE. The coordinator told me they will most likely put it off until the end of January or beginning of February but when I saw my ob today she told me I should nicely push them to do it sooner. They are open 365 days a year and can most likely fit me in. Well see I guess.Click to expand...
> 
> FX for you to be able to start ASAP.
> 
> 
> 
> AndreaFlorida said:
> 
> 
> I wish DH would hurry up an get home my OPKs have NEVER ever ever been this dark...and my tummy is so bruised and its never bruised before...and my arse hurts to sit last trigger shot I had didn't hurt this one hurts like ever living He***** lol.....OUCH!
> 
> I hope you don't mind the pics :) as you can see left side of my belly is a lil bruised an my OPK's have NEVER been this dark even last cycle with trigger that I did...come on :bfp:
> 
> Praying for all of our :bfp: soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Ouch! That looks like a good sign, hopefully no little one interruption last night. I feel a BFP coming soon.
> 
> 
> 
> PRAYIN4BABIES said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!!!! <3
> 
> Bomo...I have to go for a biopsy as well...along with a saline sonogram. once all the test come back saying I have the green light I can move forward with my FET....Time is precious for me as My counts are at 20 and it still has to go to 0....Im here for you with my Fx .....Im certain all will turn out perfect for the both of us.
> 
> Mo...good luck tomorrow <3
> 
> Michelle..awesome and positive news!!!!
> 
> Lindsay...Jchic...Want....Stinas...MrsC...hope you are all doing well ....xoxo <3Click to expand...
> 
> Wow still not at zero, sorry to hear that. I hope you get to start soon. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> drsquid said:
> 
> 
> i never got a pos on opks (well i did the one month before i started...)
> 
> bomo- im good thanks. getting big, lots of heartburn (but i refuse to stop eating ridiculously spicy food so...). and my new car is coming in the next few days =) cervical biopsy? did you have an abnormal pap>Click to expand...
> 
> It's funny the only craving I have had is nacho's and worst heartburn ever after thoses yet babies keep asking for them. Why can't I crave toast. Lol!Click to expand...




Its funny though...im not at zero yet AF is here .....lol....my body is all messed up! Lmao...I go for blood and ultrasound tomorrow and then start my two weeks of bcp...booooooo..hate those dam pills...hehe


----------



## michelle01

Good luck today Mobaby!

Polly - Hopefully those follies catch up and you can keep things on track; remember it only takes one!

az - I hope that things work out for you with this cycle. I have no experience with OPK's on the cheapie tests.

Bomo - Hope all your tests go smoothly and you can start again!

Hi Haj! How are you doing? 

Prayin - Hope your appt goes good tomorrow and you can get started. I think going through everything we do, it messes us up! It took 11 days on lupron this cycle for AF to show; so frustrating when you are waiting for her to show.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

What kind of car did you end up going with drs? I had an abnormal pap over a year ago then a biopsy that was fine. I had to do a pap yesterday and my ob decided to do the biopsy just in case and to save time. I've had abnormal paps in the past with nothing showing up specifically as why they are abnormal and biopsies are always clear. My body is weird. Sorry you have heartburn. My sister in law had horrible heartburn no matter what she ate the whole time she was preggo.


----------



## MoBaby

Hey girls, I wanted to update here as well!

Went to my scan this morning.... so the U/S tech comes in and says I hope today is my day for endometrial lining scans because yesterday was not... Great that makes me feel so comfortable with her! Well, she scans a couple parts and finds the thickness part to be at 7.5mm, which the nurse said is good so scheduled me for Friday the 16th for the FET!!! But I am very worried about the scan because one measurement was only 6mm and the next was 7.5mm.. Well if she isnt comfortable doing the endometrial lining scans WHY the heck is she working at a fertility clinic?? I am worried she did it wrong or something. Ugh. She took pics so I am assuming my dr will read them and make sure all is fine and dandy.

I also just picked up my endometrin.... UMMMM $375 for 4 week supply! WTH??? My insurance doesnt cover them at all BUT if thats all i need to pay for meds then thats okay considering the meds are usually 3K!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Prayers Mo :) I hope the doc does double check her work but at least you were comfy with her :) thats always nice :)


----------



## Jenn76

Kathy: It's great that you are getting started. It's funny how often BCP's are in the IVF protocol. Good Luck tomorrow.

Michelle: How are you doing?

BOMO: I hope your tests come back good, it must be frustrating to have abnormal paps for no reason.

Mobaby: I hope she did measure correctly, sounds frustrating. I'm sure your dr will review it. Congrats on getting a date, not long now!


----------



## MrsC8776

PollyJo said:


> I had another followup ultrasound and blood work today. The lining is great! between 12-12.7... the follicles are another thing- only 3 and very very sleepy even though I wake up against all my instincts to sleep on, early in the morning and feed 'em some high quality FSH. Only the 7 mm grew rather quickly to 10 mm, but the doc does'nt know if it will catch up. The others grew about 1 mm each, from 11.5 to 12.5 and 13.5 to14.5, just awfully slow and duh! The bummer is that my doc thinks they may be empty, and this will be an immense failure. She tells me if I cancel that will be fine, if I go ahead I should expect it to fail, or something to that effect. I have already pumped some $6000 worth of drugs into me, and today is day11 of the stims; still more pumping to go that I have trouble finding spots on me ...feel like a regular Folli-junkie :wacko:
> Sorry for the long winding rant. All I am looking for is a tiny glimmer of hope.
> Jen- thanks for the understanding. I was wondering it took you longer than day 12 which the latest the docs like to trigger for good quality eggs (or so I read).
> 
> Michelle- am excited for you!
> Andrea- Fx to a bfp
> Mo- GL with the lining
> Azlissie- hope everything works out for you! But dont worry, I found some info that even if your LH triggers you will ovulate between 24-36 hrs, and that egg is viable upto 24 hrs. So you have anywhere between 2-3 days even on your own. But I believe some of the meds are we use, such as Lupron can suppress the LH surge from the pituitary upto a week.
> 
> Everyone- keep happy and chatty! :)

:hugs: I hope you and the dr can figure out what to do. I'm sure it is a difficult decision. 



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Hi All. . . I hope everyone is doing well!
> Azlissie. . . Im so sorry they delayed your appointment. Hopefully everything will still work out when you go in tomorrow.
> 
> Michelle. . .great news!
> 
> Mobaby. . . good luck tomorrow!
> 
> Want and Jess. . . so excited to hear what you are having and see more scan pics!
> 
> Andrea. . . fingers, toes, and everything else crossed that this is it for you!
> 
> Lindsay. . . are you back in school?
> 
> Honey. . . I hope they will let you move forward without waiting.
> 
> Stinas. . . how are you enjoying yor new toy? Im thinking about buying myself an IPad for school.
> 
> MrsC. . . Are you feeling better? has your hubby got travel plans?
> 
> Polly. . . Im sorry your follicles are being slow. Do you go back in for another scan soon or does your dr just want you to decide what you want to do now?
> 
> Drs. . . how are you feeling?
> 
> Haj. .. its nice to see you on here! I cant believe how far along you are!! Yay!
> 
> AFM. . . I had a pap and cervical biopsy done today. Hopefully that will get me the go ahead and I can get going with this cycle wth DE. The coordinator told me they will most likely put it off until the end of January or beginning of February but when I saw my ob today she told me I should nicely push them to do it sooner. They are open 365 days a year and can most likely fit me in. Well see I guess.

Feeling much better thank you! Hubby still doesn't have flights. His company says they can't afford tickets right now. They say they can only buy one ticket a day. :shrug: Multi billion dollar company and still no money. It's complicated though. 



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Hi ladies!!!! <3
> 
> Bomo...I have to go for a biopsy as well...along with a saline sonogram. once all the test come back saying I have the green light I can move forward with my FET....Time is precious for me as My counts are at 20 and it still has to go to 0....Im here for you with my Fx .....Im certain all will turn out perfect for the both of us.
> 
> Mo...good luck tomorrow <3
> 
> Michelle..awesome and positive news!!!!
> 
> Lindsay...Jchic...Want....Stinas...MrsC...hope you are all doing well ....xoxo <3

So sorry that your levels are not at zero yet. I hope it gets there quickly. 



MoBaby said:


> Hey girls, I wanted to update here as well!
> 
> Went to my scan this morning.... so the U/S tech comes in and says I hope today is my day for endometrial lining scans because yesterday was not... Great that makes me feel so comfortable with her! Well, she scans a couple parts and finds the thickness part to be at 7.5mm, which the nurse said is good so scheduled me for Friday the 16th for the FET!!! But I am very worried about the scan because one measurement was only 6mm and the next was 7.5mm.. Well if she isnt comfortable doing the endometrial lining scans WHY the heck is she working at a fertility clinic?? I am worried she did it wrong or something. Ugh. She took pics so I am assuming my dr will read them and make sure all is fine and dandy.
> 
> I also just picked up my endometrin.... UMMMM $375 for 4 week supply! WTH??? My insurance doesnt cover them at all BUT if thats all i need to pay for meds then thats okay considering the meds are usually 3K!!

:happydance: Great news!! FET will be here in no time.


----------



## azlissie

Hello ladies! I'm on my phone so can't reply to everyone who answered my OPK question but thanks for your help! Had my scan this afternoon & I have 3 big follies on the right and one on the left. I'm going to do the trigger tonight and then IUI is scheduled for Saturday morning! This will be my 8th medicated attempt so really hoping it works!! If not I'm taking a few months off of this crazy ride. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## MoBaby

yay! good luck AZ!! :) FX for you!


----------



## MrsC8776

azlissie said:


> Hello ladies! I'm on my phone so can't reply to everyone who answered my OPK question but thanks for your help! Had my scan this afternoon & I have 3 big follies on the right and one on the left. I'm going to do the trigger tonight and then IUI is scheduled for Saturday morning! This will be my 8th medicated attempt so really hoping it works!! If not I'm taking a few months off of this crazy ride. Hope everyone is doing well!

Good luck!! Have you had this many follicles during past cycles? Fx this is it and you won't have to go through it again.


----------



## Lindsay18

Good luck Az!!

Kath- I can't believe you're not at 0 either! Hopefully really soon!!!

Mo- is the endometrin the suppositories???


----------



## MoBaby

Kinda, its the progesterone pills that go up in there... apparently the crinone (cream supps) do not work for a FET and I have to do 3 pills up there a day. Lovely. I have to figure out how to the mid day one done at work. I'm just glad I dont have to do the shots but I guess they will check progesterone with first beta and possibly change it :)


----------



## Lindsay18

I had them too. They're not bad. I would smuggle it to the bathroom like a tampon lol. I was asking because I have a spare box that I never used. There are 6 in there if you want them??


----------



## MoBaby

Yeah I do :) I have to pay full price! I can pay postage! I'll PM you.


----------



## Lindsay18

I got the postage:) no problem!! Just messaged you back:)


----------



## drsquid

bomo- got the cx5. it apparently arrived today but i was sleeping (worked nights last night). so ill go get it this weekend =) ah.. pita with the abn paps. i had one, then a biopsy then a leep but luckily the leep was normal (apparently they got everything on the biopsy) and since then all has been neg. fingers crossed for you


----------



## Lindsay18

How is everyone doing? Had to speed read what I've missed so far lol. We are FINALLY back in school after 2 weeks of being shut down from the hurricane. Just Teacher's went back to my specific school today for inventory and clean up since the roof blew off the school and there was tons of water damage. They wouldn't let me anywhere near the classrooms so I helped in the office. Students come back tomorrow. Phew!!!

Pretty boring over here. Had a gyno appointment 2 days ago to check in. Nothing exciting lol. Gained 1 pound so far. Got to hear his heartbeat on the Fetal Heart Monitor which I love. Going to start checking out pediatricians soon to get a jump on things. What else is going on with you ladies??


----------



## Stinas

azlissie - yay! Good luck sat!

Mo - Woohooo!! Good luck tom!!

Lindsay - How nice is it getting back to normal? Its nice seeing shorter lines at the gas station. Im tried of all this crazyness. lol Yay for hearing his heartbeat!! :cloud9:

Hope everyone is doing well!!!


----------



## Jenn76

azlissie said:


> Hello ladies! I'm on my phone so can't reply to everyone who answered my OPK question but thanks for your help! Had my scan this afternoon & I have 3 big follies on the right and one on the left. I'm going to do the trigger tonight and then IUI is scheduled for Saturday morning! This will be my 8th medicated attempt so really hoping it works!! If not I'm taking a few months off of this crazy ride. Hope everyone is doing well!

:happydance: Congrats on triggering! Praying that this is your time. 



Lindsay18 said:


> How is everyone doing? Had to speed read what I've missed so far lol. We are FINALLY back in school after 2 weeks of being shut down from the hurricane. Just Teacher's went back to my specific school today for inventory and clean up since the roof blew off the school and there was tons of water damage. They wouldn't let me anywhere near the classrooms so I helped in the office. Students come back tomorrow. Phew!!!
> 
> Pretty boring over here. Had a gyno appointment 2 days ago to check in. Nothing exciting lol. Gained 1 pound so far. Got to hear his heartbeat on the Fetal Heart Monitor which I love. Going to start checking out pediatricians soon to get a jump on things. What else is going on with you ladies??

Glad to hear your school is open again. I hope you didn't lose many vacation days. Hearing the heatbeat is so reassuring between scans. One pound is great, I was up two as of my appointment last week. It's funny how the belly can grow so much early and people not gain weight. I think I'm staring to gain now though.


----------



## drsquid

jealous of the no weight gain people. i gained 10 lbs last month alone. i was up 24 at my 22 week appt/. but im being more careful now. but.. everyone keeps telling me they dont know where it is so... i guess that is good. funny thing about us pics.. cause i know what im looking at i take ones that i think are cute that no one gets. took one last night of B's knee with A's fingers on it (on the other side of the membrane of course) but... you have toknow what you are looking at.. at least it made me smile. still didnt manage to get a look to see what the heck B is doing when he stretches or something on my side.. it is pretty uncomfy so im curious


----------



## Pink gerbera

Az - good luck :) Got everything crossed for you :)

Lindsay - wow you've only gained 1 pound!! I dread to think what I have! My tummy has gotten real big although luckily I don't seem to have put weight on anywhere else. That's great you got to hear heartbeat :) woo hoo we're oranges now!

Have a good day everyone. 

Pink xx


----------



## GettingBroody

Lindsay18 said:


> I had them too. They're not bad. I would smuggle it to the bathroom like a tampon lol. I was asking because I have a spare box that I never used. There are 6 in there if you want them??


Girls, on the same note I have an untouched menopur in my fridge if it's any good to anyone? The government covers our meds so it didn't cost me a penny but it seems a waste to just throw it away... If anyone needs it you are more than welcome to it....?


----------



## Lindsay18

Thanks everyone:) yay Pink!!! I love oranges haha!!!


----------



## almosthere

yay az you get to relax tonight..big day for you tomorrow, rest up!!!! eeekk!


----------



## Jenn76

drsquid said:


> jealous of the no weight gain people. i gained 10 lbs last month alone. i was up 24 at my 22 week appt/. but im being more careful now. but.. everyone keeps telling me they dont know where it is so... i guess that is good. funny thing about us pics.. cause i know what im looking at i take ones that i think are cute that no one gets. took one last night of B's knee with A's fingers on it (on the other side of the membrane of course) but... you have toknow what you are looking at.. at least it made me smile. still didnt manage to get a look to see what the heck B is doing when he stretches or something on my side.. it is pretty uncomfy so im curious

Do you post the pics? I haven't seen an updated one for a while. I wish I could look at them and make out things. So some people say that having too many ultrasounds aren't good for the babies. I'm guessing that's not true. Right?! 



Lindsay18 said:


> Thanks everyone:) yay Pink!!! I love oranges haha!!!

Congrats on 15 weeks ladies. I'm an onion which again I picture it as big as an orange but I guess they mean a big onion.


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn - That's what I would assume LOL a really big onion. What fruit was 16 weeks?


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lindsay - Yay for 15 weeks! And glad you are back to school after all the chaos last week.

Pink - Happy Orange week!

AFM, I had my Obgyn appointment today... got to see the bub and hear the heartbeat... Doctor says everything seems normal except my blood sugar levels are slightly elevated so I may have to start insulin... Not a big fan of more medication but gotta do what is best for the baby!


----------



## Lindsay18

Want - I am very happy to start getting back to normal! UGH - these last 2 weeks were brutal.
Glad you got to see the baby!!! That stinks, but after everything else you've been through, what's a little insulin LOL!!


----------



## tiffttc

hey girls!!:flower: its been a very long time since i have been on this......
just a quick update from me iam now 23 weeks pregnant and iam having a lil boy:blue: i have had my 20 week scan and everything is perfect baby is healthy which is the best news!!!:cloud9: 
Iam due the 4th of march so hopefully the rest of the time will fly but iam suffering with alot of back pain......
Is anyone else due round the same time as me??? 
I hope everyone is well.....and mrsc i see you got your :bfp: congrats:happydance: how far along are you now??


----------



## Jenn76

Lindsay18 said:


> Jenn - That's what I would assume LOL a really big onion. What fruit was 16 weeks?

Avacado. Which I picture as bigger than an onion.


----------



## Jenn76

tiffttc said:


> hey girls!!:flower: its been a very long time since i have been on this......
> just a quick update from me iam now 23 weeks pregnant and iam having a lil boy:blue: i have had my 20 week scan and everything is perfect baby is healthy which is the best news!!!:cloud9:
> Iam due the 4th of march so hopefully the rest of the time will fly but iam suffering with alot of back pain......
> Is anyone else due round the same time as me???
> I hope everyone is well.....and mrsc i see you got your :bfp: congrats:happydance: how far along are you now??

Congrats! DrSquid is close to you. I have bad back pain as well. Glad to hear you scan went well.



wantbabysoon said:


> Lindsay - Yay for 15 weeks! And glad you are back to school after all the chaos last week.
> 
> Pink - Happy Orange week!
> 
> AFM, I had my Obgyn appointment today... got to see the bub and hear the heartbeat... Doctor says everything seems normal except my blood sugar levels are slightly elevated so I may have to start insulin... Not a big fan of more medication but gotta do what is best for the baby!

Glad to hear your appointment went well. I had heard that when you have gestational diabetes that they mostly just monitor your diet not use insulin. My test is in 5 weeks, so we shall see. I hope you can avoid insulin, after all the meds we took it's nice to be down to just prenatals.


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn76 said:


> Lindsay18 said:
> 
> 
> Jenn - That's what I would assume LOL a really big onion. What fruit was 16 weeks?
> 
> Avacado. Which I picture as bigger than an onion.Click to expand...

Oh ok - that's true. I guess they mean a very large onion LOL


----------



## MrsC8776

wantbabysoon said:


> Lindsay - Yay for 15 weeks! And glad you are back to school after all the chaos last week.
> 
> Pink - Happy Orange week!
> 
> AFM, I had my Obgyn appointment today... got to see the bub and hear the heartbeat... Doctor says everything seems normal except my blood sugar levels are slightly elevated so I may have to start insulin... Not a big fan of more medication but gotta do what is best for the baby!

Hopefully your blood sugar can get under control. I think it might be best to wait until the GD test. :thumbup:



tiffttc said:


> hey girls!!:flower: its been a very long time since i have been on this......
> just a quick update from me iam now 23 weeks pregnant and iam having a lil boy:blue: i have had my 20 week scan and everything is perfect baby is healthy which is the best news!!!:cloud9:
> Iam due the 4th of march so hopefully the rest of the time will fly but iam suffering with alot of back pain......
> Is anyone else due round the same time as me???
> I hope everyone is well.....and mrsc i see you got your :bfp: congrats:happydance: how far along are you now??

Congrats on team :blue:!! I'm due with twin girls on March 24th but they usually come early so I think we will be due about the same time. Currently 20 weeks soon to be 21 weeks. :happydance:


----------



## drsquid

tiff- im due march 6 but twins so... feb sometime. 

jenn- yeah i havent posted pics in a bit. been lazy. us risk ... well there is controversy. i found a great review article that looked at thousands of studies and concluded no real associated risks (only thing they found was a soft connection with non righthandedness in boys, hearing. growth etc all disproven). doppler can be a risk and i dont use that (it can cause heating.. supposedly home dopplers are different than the ones on us machines but... i avoid doppler). every us tech ive ever spoken to has scanned the crap out of their kids, as have the obs. 

meds- handed off my meds to a coworker today. box of crinone, 6 boxes of cetrotide and a 450 box of gonal. her doc told her what it was all worth which i wouldn't have done but whatevs. glad someone i know is using it.,, and when it works i get to feel involved =)


----------



## bubumaci

Congratulations Tiff!

... I so did not want to post today, because it just makes it real... blood test this morning was again negative :( :( :(

Not sure whether we will be able to try again this year - so despite being an utter optimist, I am not a happy bunny :(


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

I'm SOOOOO sorry bubu! I was so hoping for other results for you! 

I'm sorry not to do personals for everyone but I just have a minute before I have to go do a training for the teachers. . . I just had to tell someone I just picked my ED! It ended up not being the person I thought I wanted but I found someone else who was PERFECT for me! I have submitted my request and gotten the gotten the go ahead to start BCP's next week when I get my period. I only had to threaten to go to another clinic to get that done, but ah well. :o)


----------



## Lindsay18

Bubu- I am so sorry, girl:(. I was so hoping for you. 

Bomo- that's fantastic!!! Must be such a relief!


----------



## drsquid

bomo- YAY!!!!! congrats

bubu- im so so sorry


----------



## MrsC8776

bubumaci said:


> Congratulations Tiff!
> 
> ... I so did not want to post today, because it just makes it real... blood test this morning was again negative :( :( :(
> 
> Not sure whether we will be able to try again this year - so despite being an utter optimist, I am not a happy bunny :(

:hugs: I'm so sorry. I hope you guys do try again and get your bfp with the next cycle. 



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> I'm SOOOOO sorry bubu! I was so hoping for other results for you!
> 
> I'm sorry not to do personals for everyone but I just have a minute before I have to go do a training for the teachers. . . I just had to tell someone I just picked my ED! It ended up not being the person I thought I wanted but I found someone else who was PERFECT for me! I have submitted my request and gotten the gotten the go ahead to start BCP's next week when I get my period. I only had to threaten to go to another clinic to get that done, but ah well. :o)

Great news! See what can be done by just saying you will go somewhere else? So exciting to pick your ED and start BC next week.


----------



## bubumaci

BOMO - that's fabulous news - really excited for you :)

... well, I just don't think that we will get an appointment (together) with the doctor in time for this coming cycle and in December there is no point because the clinic is closed for the holidays.

DH goes back to work Tuesday and only then can he see his work schedule and only then can he (I have asked him to ring the clinic and make an appointment - because if I do, I don't know that I will get an appt. that suits him and I am sooo tired of going by myself)... and then it is definite that it won't be in time to start stimming with the new cycle...

But perhaps it is better - he can take some Orthomol Fertile to see if that boosts his fertility and perhaps take some other things to get better :spermy: and even though it depresses me no end to not try again this year (kinda feels like sand slipping through my fingers), maybe, in the long run, it will have been worth it... :(


----------



## MoBaby

I'm sooo sorry bubu :( hopefully things can come together for early next year.


----------



## GettingBroody

bubumaci said:


> BOMO - that's fabulous news - really excited for you :)
> 
> ... well, I just don't think that we will get an appointment (together) with the doctor in time for this coming cycle and in December there is no point because the clinic is closed for the holidays.
> 
> DH goes back to work Tuesday and only then can he see his work schedule and only then can he (I have asked him to ring the clinic and make an appointment - because if I do, I don't know that I will get an appt. that suits him and I am sooo tired of going by myself)... and then it is definite that it won't be in time to start stimming with the new cycle...
> 
> But perhaps it is better - he can take some Orthomol Fertile to see if that boosts his fertility and perhaps take some other things to get better :spermy: and even though it depresses me no end to not try again this year (kinda feels like sand slipping through my fingers), maybe, in the long run, it will have been worth it... :(

I'm so sorry Bubu :hugs: My dh had really low scores on all counts and my acupuncturist had him take Macca - 6 tablets a day. He hasn't got a SA since so I don't know if it actually made a difference but we got our bfp so maybe...! Acupuncture is also recommended for sperm issues if he'd go for that? Sending loads of :hugs:


BOMO - yay!! :happydance: Congrats on picking your ED!! Was it a hard decision in the end? It's great that you're starting bcp so soon too! Fx'd for you! :hugs:


----------



## GettingBroody

Meant to say - Congrats Tiff!!!!! Fantastic news!!! :wohoo:


----------



## PollyJo

I had another scan this morning. 2 follies at 16.5 mm and one at 12mm; e2 =950; and a nice whopping 13mm trilayered endometrium . But its day13 today, and all is rather slow... more stims, one more scan tomorrow, maybe more stims. Until the docs decide what to do with it all . In the meanwhile, something funny happened: The second ovary that was on vacation seems to have come and now has a tiny 2-4 mm follie so weird like one :wacko:isnt enough here 
Azlissie- GL with the trigger, and Fx to you 

Mo- lots of sticky vibes with FET
Drs- lovely pics!! Thanks!
Bubu- a big big hug!!! 
Bomo-yay! GL!!!

Preggo ladies- I love to see the avacados, onions oranges and watermelons  vegetables are so awfully good! Please keep the real baby pics coming!


----------



## Jenn76

bubumaci said:


> Congratulations Tiff!
> 
> ... I so did not want to post today, because it just makes it real... blood test this morning was again negative :( :( :(
> 
> Not sure whether we will be able to try again this year - so despite being an utter optimist, I am not a happy bunny :(

:hugs: Sorry Bubu! Hopefully the break till the new year will help with DH's swimmers. And give your body a rest from all the meds. 2013 will be your year.



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> I'm SOOOOO sorry bubu! I was so hoping for other results for you!
> 
> I'm sorry not to do personals for everyone but I just have a minute before I have to go do a training for the teachers. . . I just had to tell someone I just picked my ED! It ended up not being the person I thought I wanted but I found someone else who was PERFECT for me! I have submitted my request and gotten the gotten the go ahead to start BCP's next week when I get my period. I only had to threaten to go to another clinic to get that done, but ah well. :o)

Great news! Did the redhead not work out? I'm sure you made a good choice. So glad that you are starting. :happydance:



PollyJo said:


> I had another scan this morning. 2 follies at 16.5 mm and one at 12mm; e2 =950; and a nice whopping 13mm trilayered endometrium . But its day13 today, and all is rather slow... more stims, one more scan tomorrow, maybe more stims. Until the docs decide what to do with it all . In the meanwhile, something funny happened: The second ovary that was on vacation seems to have come and now has a tiny 2-4 mm follie so weird like one :wacko:isnt enough here
> Azlissie- GL with the trigger, and Fx to you
> 
> Mo- lots of sticky vibes with FET
> Drs- lovely pics!! Thanks!
> Bubu- a big big hug!!!
> Bomo-yay! GL!!!
> 
> Preggo ladies- I love to see the avacados, onions oranges and watermelons  vegetables are so awfully good! Please keep the real baby pics coming!

Hopefully the 12 one catches up and you have some great eggies to transfer. I wish I had a new pic to share, it's been seemingly forever since my last scan. I will have new pics in 3 weeks. I hope you trigger soon.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Bubu :( so sorry hun....don't give up hope though.... <3 :hugs: your way!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

bubumaci said:


> BOMO - that's fabulous news - really excited for you :)
> 
> ... well, I just don't think that we will get an appointment (together) with the doctor in time for this coming cycle and in December there is no point because the clinic is closed for the holidays.
> 
> DH goes back to work Tuesday and only then can he see his work schedule and only then can he (I have asked him to ring the clinic and make an appointment - because if I do, I don't know that I will get an appt. that suits him and I am sooo tired of going by myself)... and then it is definite that it won't be in time to start stimming with the new cycle...
> 
> But perhaps it is better - he can take some Orthomol Fertile to see if that boosts his fertility and perhaps take some other things to get better :spermy: and even though it depresses me no end to not try again this year (kinda feels like sand slipping through my fingers), maybe, in the long run, it will have been worth it... :(


Bubu....Im sorry sweetheart....:hugs:


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Thank you all, Im excited to have been able to see the full profiles of the donors and get the go ahead.
Polly, hopefully your follies will all catch up! 

Lindsay, yay for being back at school and life getting back to normal!

MrsC. . . I felt a little bad making threats and I probably wont be able to do the thaw and transfer until early January but thats a month earlier than they were saying. Im so glad youve had some extra time with your hubby!

Bubu, again I am so sorry! Im hoping you will be able to get back in to see your dr.

Mo. . .I love your fortune!

Broody. . . The decision was surprisingly much easier than I expected. I thought I was going to chose one (the first red head) I have been looking out for awhile now but then when I got to see her full medical history I decided she wasnt the right person for me. I looked at the second donor with the coloring I was looking for (fair skin, red hair, 51) which is very similar to me. Her medical history was good but I wanted to look at some others too so I looked at some with similar characteristics of me, but I kept going back to the one with red hair. When I read her personal answers to the questions it just felt right. I was the same way when picking a sperm donor. I went with the one that felt right. I dont know if that makes any sense or not, but I hope so.

Jenn. . . its funny how much more relaxed I am now that I have chosen one and am ready to more forward. How are you feeling?

Want. . . hopefully you wont hav eto do the insulin.

Tiff. . . CONGRATULATIONS!!

Drs. . . Yay for picking up your new car this weekend!

How is everyone else doing? Hopefully feeling well. :o) I hope you all have amazing weekends!


----------



## azlissie

Bubu, I am so sorry this round didn't work - I am so frustrated for you. I hope your RE will suggest some different tests or something before you try again because it just doesn't seem fair to keep putting you through this.

Tiff, congrats!

Bomo, I'm so glad you've picked an ED and will be able to get started soon! Are you going to stick with the same sperm donor?

MrsC, glad the hubby will be home for a few more days!

Lindsay, I am glad to hear you were able to get back in your school and things are getting fixed up.

AFM, I haven't felt any ov cramps yet so I'm really hoping the timing for this works out. My IUI is scheduled for 9:30 tomorrow morning - here's hoping for a good sample and an easy procedure!

Hope everyone has a nice weekend!


----------



## MrsC8776

Good luck tomorrow azlissie!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Good luck tomorrow Azlissie, I can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## GettingBroody

Good luck Az!!! :dust:


----------



## Pink gerbera

Bubu - I'm soo sorry for you. As others have said 2013 will be your year!!

BOMO - Yey for finding an ED. your explanation earlier sounds perfect :)

Az- good luck today :)

Tiff - congratulations. 

Hope everyone else is good and has a nice weekend :)

Pink xx


----------



## bubumaci

AZ ... good luck :)


----------



## Lindsay18

MoBaby- I just wanted to let you know that I shipped the meds yesterday:) let me know when you get them. I'm on my phone so PMs are difficult haha.


----------



## Jenn76

Azlissie: Good Luck! FX for this to be your time!

BOMO: Was this donor a donor before? I assume they would give you their success history if they had donated before. The whole process is amazing. Unfortunately in Canada we don't have donor options unless it's someone that is doing it for free. Some clinics won't even do it ever. It's frustrating.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

AZ---FX for you today :) 

As for me I go Monday for my prog. check I guess I'll linger around til they can give me a number in case they put me on suppositories :) an let you all know my number....praying its over 15 at least :(


----------



## almosthere

GL today AZ!

GL with your prog. level check today andrea!

bubu-GO 2013!!! =)


----------



## almosthere

and congrats tiff!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Kayla-- my checks Monday but thank you darling :) sooo sweet :) 

How are the rest of you today? Yesterday I was soooo crampy but today is MUCH better just little twinges here an there...still hurts a little but not near like yesterday :)


----------



## MoBaby

Thank you lindsay!!! :)


----------



## sekky

Hello ladies, been a while I posted in here but I ve always pop in once a while keeping up with the trends. 

Congrats to all ladies with d bfp and sending fairy dust to all those still waiting to test. 

Afm still on my break from meds. All d best everyone


----------



## azlissie

Thanks for the good luck wishes everyone! The IUI went well - the sample was 20 million with 50% motility so not awesome but it should be enough. I've had ov cramps all morning so I think the timing should work out really well. Please keep your fingers crossed for me!

Hope everyone is having a good weekend!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

AZ FX tightly :dust: come on :bfp: :)


----------



## MrsC8776

:hi: sekky

azlissie Fx for you!! So what is your test date? Do they have you come in for betas or just test at home?


----------



## azlissie

Thanks ladies! MrsC, I'll do a prog test next Thursday and then beta the Friday after Thanksgiving. I don't know if I'll test at home or not - maybe if I have some symptoms.


----------



## Jenn76

AndreaFlorida said:


> AZ---FX for you today :)
> 
> As for me I go Monday for my prog. check I guess I'll linger around til they can give me a number in case they put me on suppositories :) an let you all know my number....praying its over 15 at least :(

Good Luck Andrea! I hope your appointment goes well. :dust:



sekky said:


> Hello ladies, been a while I posted in here but I ve always pop in once a while keeping up with the trends.
> 
> Congrats to all ladies with d bfp and sending fairy dust to all those still waiting to test.
> 
> Afm still on my break from meds. All d best everyone

Hi sekky! Have you been on a break since we last saw you? When do you plan on starting again?



azlissie said:


> Thanks for the good luck wishes everyone! The IUI went well - the sample was 20 million with 50% motility so not awesome but it should be enough. I've had ov cramps all morning so I think the timing should work out really well. Please keep your fingers crossed for me!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good weekend!

Glad to hear it went well, FX for you! :dust:


----------



## almosthere

GL in your tww AZ!!!


----------



## drsquid

completely OT but... i bought a foscam internet security cam. been putting off setting it up cause i heard it was complicated... omg sooo not true. thing works awesome. i wanted it as a baby monitor that i could access from work or my phone. $100, pan zoom audio etc.


----------



## Jenn76

drsquid said:


> completely OT but... i bought a foscam internet security cam. been putting off setting it up cause i heard it was complicated... omg sooo not true. thing works awesome. i wanted it as a baby monitor that i could access from work or my phone. $100, pan zoom audio etc.

Sounds cool, never heard of it before. Just googled it, my DH would love it. I just want a baby monitor though. It would be easier for my parents to use if they were babysitting. My dad struggles with remotes so I highly doubt I could teach him to use my iPad to monitor the babies. Lol! Did you get two cameras?


----------



## drsquid

no.. wanted to make sure i liked it. besides it pans pretty far. i jsut work a lot and nights and my parents are far.


----------



## wantbabysoon

bubu - so sorry hun

AZ - Yay for being PUPO!


----------



## wantbabysoon

AFM, this bleeding thing is starting to take a toll on me... Today i went out for lunch to my fav place and all of a sudden I felt a gush coming out (luckily i was wearing a pad since my brown spotting hasn't stopped in 3 weeks).. I went to the bathroom to check and there was some red blood on it and I passed a small clot but after that no more bleeding... I know this is still from the clot but seeing blood freaks me out all the time.... I don't have an appointment for another 4 weeks but I might call on Monday to just inform them and see if they want to see me earlier!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I would DEFINITELY call them an see if you can get seen sooner!! Prayers I can only imagine how scary that is!


----------



## sekky

Jenn76 said:


> AndreaFlorida said:
> 
> 
> AZ---FX for you today :)
> 
> As for me I go Monday for my prog. check I guess I'll linger around til they can give me a number in case they put me on suppositories :) an let you all know my number....praying its over 15 at least :(
> 
> Good Luck Andrea! I hope your appointment goes well. :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> sekky said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, been a while I posted in here but I ve always pop in once a while keeping up with the trends.
> 
> Congrats to all ladies with d bfp and sending fairy dust to all those still waiting to test.
> 
> Afm still on my break from meds. All d best everyoneClick to expand...
> 
> Hi sekky! Have you been on a break since we last saw you? When do you plan on starting again?
> 
> 
> 
> azlissie said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the good luck wishes everyone! The IUI went well - the sample was 20 million with 50% motility so not awesome but it should be enough. I've had ov cramps all morning so I think the timing should work out really well. Please keep your fingers crossed for me!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good weekend!Click to expand...
> 
> Glad to hear it went well, FX for you! :dust:Click to expand...

Yes I have and don't know when I will start using medications. I have already made an appointment with my new clinic and may do all the blood work this month. But as regards starting proper medication, I haven't decided yet.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Want I'm sorry you had this experience. Like you say the clot will be what you know about already but I understand the worrying must be really hard. 

I worry constantly. I need to snap out of it. Sometimes I can almost freak myself out with worry but deep down I know everything is fine. 

Pregnant with twins girls - when did you first feel the babies move?

Dr - that sounds awesome!!

Have a good day everyone. Pink xx


----------



## drsquid

i didnt feel anything til umm 19-20 weeks i think (heh already dont remember). i kniw it was around when i popped. i thought itd be earlier cause of two but when i scan them they are mostly pummeling each other rather than me. i felt the boy stretching a lot before i felt them kicking (he likes to push out or something.. all i know is i get a weird ridge along my side and it feels kinda creepy),. the kicks are cool, decided they feel like when you get eye twitches. ie like a little not painful muscle spasm or something,. neat


----------



## GettingBroody

Az - delighted the IUI went well!!! Keeping everything crossed and sending loads of :dust:

Want - so sorry you're going through this. Even when you know exactly what it is it's still stressful and worrying. Hopefully this gush and clot might have been the end of it? :hugs:

Sekky - :hi:

DrS - that monitor sounds cool, must google!


----------



## Jenn76

DrSquid: So can you put it up in the corner of the room and be able to zoom into each crib? Your schedule must be hard to find child care, I assume you'd be looking for a nanny. 

Want: I'm so sorry that the bleeding is still happening. I hope your doctor will see you sooner. I imagine the more clots that you can pass the sooner it will be over, but I'd be stressed too. 

Pink: No movement for me yet, so looking forward to it. I was wondering the same thing as to when I could expect it. 

Sekky: I hope you can get started again soon. You are another one of he ladies that has been here from the start and I'm truly hoping to see BFP's by everyone's names on this front page.


----------



## almosthere

want I am so sorry i hope you can get in this week!

afm, I have been experiencing these dry chicken skin type bumps on my legs right under my tush and also hive like bumps on my buttocks...anyone else on here ever heard of this in pregnancy? I was exposed to fifths disease and am not immune so kind of worried....noticed it was worse friday but no chance to call the doctor so will call Monday...they are not itchy which is odd...


----------



## Jenn76

almosthere said:


> want I am so sorry i hope you can get in this week!
> 
> afm, I have been experiencing these dry chicken skin type bumps on my legs right under my tush and also hive like bumps on my buttocks...anyone else on here ever heard of this in pregnancy? I was exposed to fifths disease and am not immune so kind of worried....noticed it was worse friday but no chance to call the doctor so will call Monday...they are not itchy which is odd...

Have not experienced that. Are you allergic to anything? I know when my cousin was pregnant she had splotches all on her face. I guess caused from hormones. With hives I would think allergic reaction.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey everyone :) wanted to check in....If you got sore boobs before you found out you were pregnant how early dpo was it? If you remember? Last cycle I did meds I had sore bb's at 2dpo...and all the way to AF so bad DH couldn't touch them.....now though they don't hurt at all does that mean my progesterone isn't high enough?? I'm now freaking out about my progesterone check in the morning...I've never been so freaked out :( my bb's ALWAYS hurt.....I wonder if I even truly ovulated :( I am sure I did with all the pain I had but....I duno :( :cry: Did anyone get preggo without sore bb's??? Just need some reassurance I suppose.....the doctor said this was our last Femara/Follistim cycle sooo if this is a bust its IVF next I'm sure of it :(


----------



## tiffttc

drsquid- OMG!!! twins tats brill!!:happydance: do you know if its boys or girls ???.....or are you going to find out?? your soooo lucky you know your going to go a bit early were i live they will leave you ten days over due which is way to long arrh!! twins are soooo exciting tho!!:baby::baby:

Mrsc- OMG twin girls tat is soo cute you can dress them in the same clothes and everthing iam 24 weeks tommorrow so we will prob b due the same time have you started to gather anything yet :baby????......BIG CONGRATS:happydance:

BU- IAM SOOOOO SORRY i really hope your next cycle is the one for you there is always set backs on this journey but once you get your :bfp: it will all be worth it :hugs:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

wantbabysoon said:
 

> AFM, this bleeding thing is starting to take a toll on me... Today i went out for lunch to my fav place and all of a sudden I felt a gush coming out (luckily i was wearing a pad since my brown spotting hasn't stopped in 3 weeks).. I went to the bathroom to check and there was some red blood on it and I passed a small clot but after that no more bleeding... I know this is still from the clot but seeing blood freaks me out all the time.... I don't have an appointment for another 4 weeks but I might call on Monday to just inform them and see if they want to see me earlier!

Im sorry you are going through this big big:hugs: to you.


----------



## tiffttc

Hey andrea- i didnt have sore boobs the cycle i found out i was pregnant i just had some cramping which made me think AF was coming but it didnt....i actully had no syptoms of pregnancy at all untill i was 7 weeks pregnant and they stopped when i was 12 weeks even know i dont even feel pregnant just back pain thats it but the kicks reassure me hes still ok in there LOL!!! Dont count yourself out iam hoping and praying that this is your month lots of baby dust to you :dust:


----------



## almosthere

Andrea no sore boobs for me not even the slightest bit still no noticable breast changes. And jenn what I have is not hives as it does not itch so no sure I will keep you updated with my situation tomorrow after speaking with my nurse!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

You ladies give me HOPE OMgoshhhhh I usually am DYING with my bb's being so sore before AF usually from 1dpo...but this cycle NOTHING but lots of cramping IM SO NERVOUS.....PRAYING TO GOD I finally might get my husband a baby of his own :( IM PRAYING SO HARD.....Thanks for all the answers!! Sorry I wasn't here when you wrote them I was watching Evan Almighty and crying for absolutely no reason....

Before you ladies replied I just knew this cycle was a bust :( I would :cry: and tell DH that I just know I'm not pregnant (which still may be true of course) but you ladies did make me feel a WHOLE lot better.....THANK YOU for saving my HOPES :)


----------



## Jenn76

Andrea: No sore boobs here either. Still not sore to this day. FX for you, :dust:


----------



## MrsC8776

drsquid said:


> completely OT but... i bought a foscam internet security cam. been putting off setting it up cause i heard it was complicated... omg sooo not true. thing works awesome. i wanted it as a baby monitor that i could access from work or my phone. $100, pan zoom audio etc.

Thats exactly what we were looking for before we got the cameras we have now. We wanted something hubby could watch in Afghanistan while in his room there so he could see the girls. We might still look into something. 



wantbabysoon said:


> AFM, this bleeding thing is starting to take a toll on me... Today i went out for lunch to my fav place and all of a sudden I felt a gush coming out (luckily i was wearing a pad since my brown spotting hasn't stopped in 3 weeks).. I went to the bathroom to check and there was some red blood on it and I passed a small clot but after that no more bleeding... I know this is still from the clot but seeing blood freaks me out all the time.... I don't have an appointment for another 4 weeks but I might call on Monday to just inform them and see if they want to see me earlier!

:hugs: I'm so sorry you are still dealing with the bleeding. I really hope it ends soon for you so that the worry can end. I do think you should call and at least let them know. At your last scan didn't they saw there was still an area that was bleeding and there was a clot? I hope thats what it was and there will be no more bleeding from now on. 



Pink gerbera said:


> Want I'm sorry you had this experience. Like you say the clot will be what you know about already but I understand the worrying must be really hard.
> 
> I worry constantly. I need to snap out of it. Sometimes I can almost freak myself out with worry but deep down I know everything is fine.
> 
> Pregnant with twins girls - when did you first feel the babies move?
> 
> Dr - that sounds awesome!!
> 
> Have a good day everyone. Pink xx

I actually felt movement very early. I just looked back and counted the weeks. I was 14 weeks when I first felt them. I think it all depends on what position they are in and things like that. I did officially feel them on the outside the last night. :happydance: That was exciting! It will happen though and when it does it might take a few times for you to notice it. 



almosthere said:


> want I am so sorry i hope you can get in this week!
> 
> afm, I have been experiencing these dry chicken skin type bumps on my legs right under my tush and also hive like bumps on my buttocks...anyone else on here ever heard of this in pregnancy? I was exposed to fifths disease and am not immune so kind of worried....noticed it was worse friday but no chance to call the doctor so will call Monday...they are not itchy which is odd...

I haven't had that or heard about it. It does sound like you might be allergic to something. I did notice that my skin became very sensitive once I did get pregnant. Are you using a new soap or laundry detergent? 



AndreaFlorida said:


> Hey everyone :) wanted to check in....If you got sore boobs before you found out you were pregnant how early dpo was it? If you remember? Last cycle I did meds I had sore bb's at 2dpo...and all the way to AF so bad DH couldn't touch them.....now though they don't hurt at all does that mean my progesterone isn't high enough?? I'm now freaking out about my progesterone check in the morning...I've never been so freaked out :( my bb's ALWAYS hurt.....I wonder if I even truly ovulated :( I am sure I did with all the pain I had but....I duno :( :cry: Did anyone get preggo without sore bb's??? Just need some reassurance I suppose.....the doctor said this was our last Femara/Follistim cycle sooo if this is a bust its IVF next I'm sure of it :(

All I had was very sore nips. Actually still do. It comes and goes but not really any sore bb's. Fx for your bfp! Everyone is different. 



tiffttc said:


> drsquid- OMG!!! twins tats brill!!:happydance: do you know if its boys or girls ???.....or are you going to find out?? your soooo lucky you know your going to go a bit early were i live they will leave you ten days over due which is way to long arrh!! twins are soooo exciting tho!!:baby::baby:
> 
> Mrsc- OMG twin girls tat is soo cute you can dress them in the same clothes and everthing iam 24 weeks tommorrow so we will prob b due the same time have you started to gather anything yet :baby????......BIG CONGRATS:happydance:
> 
> BU- IAM SOOOOO SORRY i really hope your next cycle is the one for you there is always set backs on this journey but once you get your :bfp: it will all be worth it :hugs:

Thank you! :hugs: We have got all the furniture. My husband works 6 weeks on and 6 weeks off out of country so we have to get things as soon as possible. It's all put together and the room is almost all set up. Now it's time to start buying clothes. I can pick that stuff out and get it home by myself of course. :winkwink: What about you? Have you started getting stuff yet? 

Stinas~ How are you doing?

Not~ Will you be testing before tomorrow? Fx for you!!

Mo~ FET this week!!! :wohoo:


----------



## azlissie

Want, I'm so sorry you're still having bleeding. I hope this was the last of it and you can start to relax and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy!

Almost, I've never had bumps like you're describing but a friend of mine had something called PUPPP - she was covered in red blotches. I think hers was itchy though, so that might not be the same thing.

AFM, I'm feeling pretty positive about this cycle so far. I definitely had ov cramps yesterday so I know that the sperm was still alive and I'm hopeful that being on prednisone will help overcome any issues with my arthritis. I'm going to be so tempted to test on Thanksgiving because that would be such an amazing thing to be thankful for, but if it's bfn it will kind of ruin my day. So we'll see what happens!


----------



## MoBaby

Yes fet this week but I've had spotting (since Monday on and off and not everyday) so I have to call in the morning to make sure everything is okay to proceed. I did have the same thing when I was stimming last cycle and it was all cervical so maybe it's just that.. But I don't want to risk anything so I'm calling :) hopefully they won't cancel. ugh. If not one thing then another with all this stuff!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Did anyone test out their trigger? What day did it go out and come back as a real positive....?? My blue handle tests were negative at 5dpt and this morning...took one tonight and its positive again....I duno if I wanna believe it of course...but something is up so thats why I'm asking just curious if its EVEN POSSIBLE to be real again...just odd how its gone 2 days then wham positive again....I duno....I'm probably crazy LOL


----------



## MrsC8776

I would give it at least 10 days... at least. Thats a safe number and it is semi close to the end of your tww. Those tests can be difficult to read sometimes. I used the wondfo and it never went fully negative. 

Mo~ I remember you having spotting before. Hopefully it isn't a big deal but best to be safe and ask. 

azlissie~ Yay for being positive! I'm excited for you!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm using 2 types of tests so I guess we shall see thanks for the reply :) :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Yes, andrea give it at least a week (you did 250 ovidrel, right??) but maybe even 10 days. Its too early for a pregnancy to show just yet as little bean wont implant until around 6dpo then 2 days of so for HCG to be secreted and reach urine and you are only still 5dpo. So I would give it just some more time :) It its darkening up after about 7-8dpo then Id say new :)

GL with your progesterone check tomorrow!


----------



## almosthere

Thanks for all the thoughts ladies-very anxious to find answers from my nurse tomorrow...

Hope all are well!!


----------



## Jenn76

azlissie said:


> Want, I'm so sorry you're still having bleeding. I hope this was the last of it and you can start to relax and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy!
> 
> Almost, I've never had bumps like you're describing but a friend of mine had something called PUPPP - she was covered in red blotches. I think hers was itchy though, so that might not be the same thing.
> 
> AFM, I'm feeling pretty positive about this cycle so far. I definitely had ov cramps yesterday so I know that the sperm was still alive and I'm hopeful that being on prednisone will help overcome any issues with my arthritis. I'm going to be so tempted to test on Thanksgiving because that would be such an amazing thing to be thankful for, but if it's bfn it will kind of ruin my day. So we'll see what happens!

FX for you! :dust: :dust:



MoBaby said:


> Yes fet this week but I've had spotting (since Monday on and off and not everyday) so I have to call in the morning to make sure everything is okay to proceed. I did have the same thing when I was stimming last cycle and it was all cervical so maybe it's just that.. But I don't want to risk anything so I'm calling :) hopefully they won't cancel. ugh. If not one thing then another with all this stuff!

I know others had spotting as well. I'm sure everything will work out. FX for a successful FET next week. 



AndreaFlorida said:


> Did anyone test out their trigger? What day did it go out and come back as a real positive....?? My blue handle tests were negative at 5dpt and this morning...took one tonight and its positive again....I duno if I wanna believe it of course...but something is up so thats why I'm asking just curious if its EVEN POSSIBLE to be real again...just odd how its gone 2 days then wham positive again....I duno....I'm probably crazy LOL

Mine was negative at 9 days, very faint on day 8. I'd give it a few more days to be sure. :dust: :dust:

Notopt: Good Luck tomorrow!

Almost: I hope you find out tomorrow what is causing that breakout.


----------



## drsquid

tiff- thanks.. it is one of each. i didnt wanna find out but the boy insisted.

jenn- im not sure it has zoom but it does pan around. yeah im going to have to get a live in nanny, not what i want to do but.. it just doesnt otherwise make sense (ie worrying about them being late for me getting to work.. or when i do nights). 

andrea- i got boob pain everytime i took progesterone, so all of my failed cycles too. i never really got many symptoms, just tired. never did get sick. id also get pink tests. ive heard too much bad stuff about blue. and i dindt get a pos til 11dpo (mind you i didnt test prior but it was sooo faint on 11dpo that i doubt it was pos sooner).


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I did Novarel.....10,000 iu's....last cycle it was out by 11dpo...this cycle its out a LOT sooner for some weird reason same dose etc...I duno how that happens but it did lol Pinks are almost completely negative...an then my blue ones were out 2 days ago an tonight turned darker positive again...I know its a wait and see thing I'm just soooo impatient LOL

Thanks for all the tips and answers you ladies are the BEST!


----------



## Stinas

bubumaci - :hugs: It has been a shitty year for us both! Hopefully next year brings us better luck with this whole TTC/IVF process.

BOMO - Yay for a new donor!!!!!

Tiff - Congrats!

azlissie - FX!

Want - I would make an apt too....just for a piece of mind.


Hope everyone is doing well!!!
No news here really....just working like crazy. Feels kind of nice even though I am losing my mind lol 
DH's prescription should be coming in the mail tom....so he will start that right away. He has an apt a month from now to see if they made a difference....then we will know where we are going from there. I dont know how they will tell since his hormones are all normal, but we shall see. Deep down I am hoping the sperm will just come out normally, but I know thats all just a dream.....but heck, who said we cant dream a little?


----------



## Pink gerbera

Mo - I hope the spotting stops and the RE can reassure you that it's nothing to worry about and your cycle can still go ahead :)

Andrea - I'd still be waiting as 5 dpo is very early to get a positive especially in the evening when urine is more diluted. Give it a few more days then see. 

Want and Almost - I hope you get some good answers today. 

Have a good day ladies xx


----------



## bubumaci

Stinas :hugs: :)


----------



## MoBaby

The spotting seems to have stopped after starting the progesterone... I had a bit on Saturday then Sunday am I had just old stuff and did the progesterone and had no spotting all day and so far none today (it's only 6am lol)... So if none by 3 I won't call. Obviously if I see anymore I will call to make sure okay. 

Stinas: good to hear from you! Glad dh rx is almost here!! What rx is it?? My dh was never given an option even though he has slightly low testosterone, elevated fsh and I don't remember about lh. Doc said its unexplained but never offered a solution :(


----------



## Jenn76

Stinas said:


> bubumaci - :hugs: It has been a shitty year for us both! Hopefully next year brings us better luck with this whole TTC/IVF process.
> 
> BOMO - Yay for a new donor!!!!!
> 
> Tiff - Congrats!
> 
> azlissie - FX!
> 
> Want - I would make an apt too....just for a piece of mind.
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!!!
> No news here really....just working like crazy. Feels kind of nice even though I am losing my mind lol
> DH's prescription should be coming in the mail tom....so he will start that right away. He has an apt a month from now to see if they made a difference....then we will know where we are going from there. I dont know how they will tell since his hormones are all normal, but we shall see. Deep down I am hoping the sperm will just come out normally, but I know thats all just a dream.....but heck, who said we cant dream a little?

I hope it makes a difference. Azoo sounds horrible! You would think after going through the hassle of getting the sperm and doing ICSI it would be an easy BFP. Very frustrating. :hugs:


----------



## bubumaci

That's just it Jenn - you think you have overcome *the* hurdle, only for it not to work :(


----------



## almosthere

Stinas :hugs: Hope dh's apt brigns wonderful news-sorry if I missed it, but is he taking a certain med to increase sperm count?? I really feel for you azo ladies as my dh has a genetic defect preventing sperm from coming out in enough amounts, fast enough, and in the right directions I think too. He was originally diagnosed with the one slightly better than azo (olgiosperma i think), but I wonder if he is considered azo after they found his genetic defect from his scrotal ultrasound..now I want to call the docs and ask lol

az-how wonderful it would be to get a bfp on thanksgiving! i say take the risk ;) if bfn , at least you have yummy food to munch on all day right!? hehe but it will be bfp!!

thanks pink and jen-I plan on calling soon!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Docs appt went well got my blood drawn for progesterone I wont know numbers til tomorrow b/c it was a Holiday the lab tech wasnt there....darn....I did find out I ovulated 4 out of the 6 :) so thats good news to not as many as there could have been...also told my nurse how my bb's didnt hurt for the first cycle in 3 and a half years....she said that was a GREAT sign :) so gonna call tomorrow afternoon for my progertone numbers just waiting around I hate TWW LOL time couldn't go any slower!


----------



## wantbabysoon

So I called my doctor and she said she is not worried as the bleeding was a one time thing and did not continue. So no appointment for me :(
Although I called my private scan place and they were able to move my gender scan from friday of next week to Monday - 19th Nov. So I will get to see the bub then! I am excited!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Aww I can't wait to see what you're having :) :happydance:


----------



## drsquid

want- yay for the 19th.. fingers crossed for uncrossed legs =)


----------



## wantbabysoon

drsquid said:


> want- yay for the 19th.. fingers crossed for uncrossed legs =)

yep!! Luckily the scan place allows a free visit if baby does not co-operate!


----------



## Jenn76

AndreaFlorida said:


> Docs appt went well got my blood drawn for progesterone I wont know numbers til tomorrow b/c it was a Holiday the lab tech wasnt there....darn....I did find out I ovulated 4 out of the 6 :) so thats good news to not as many as there could have been...also told my nurse how my bb's didnt hurt for the first cycle in 3 and a half years....she said that was a GREAT sign :) so gonna call tomorrow afternoon for my progertone numbers just waiting around I hate TWW LOL time couldn't go any slower!

That's great news Andrea. This will be it or you. Can't wait to hear that you got you BFP.



wantbabysoon said:


> So I called my doctor and she said she is not worried as the bleeding was a one time thing and did not continue. So no appointment for me :(
> Although I called my private scan place and they were able to move my gender scan from friday of next week to Monday - 19th Nov. So I will get to see the bub then! I am excited!

Yeah for Monday! Can't wait to hear what you are having!


----------



## Stinas

Mo - After the TESE the doc told us he wants to put DH on meds, possibly clomid to "wake" his production up. When he called for a followup we told him we were going ahead with IVF and using whatever sperm they found in the tissue, so he said to call him if it didnt work and he will automatically give dh a rx. So, dh called. Not sure exactly what they are giving him. No mail today due to the holiday, so hopefully it will come tom. 
All my DH's levels are normal, he just has that cyst in his prostate which we thought was causing a blockage, when we did the TESE doc was 99% sure he was going to find loads of sperm. It was shocking when he didnt. So I am really praying this is going to do the trick. 

Jenn- You have no idea how horrible azoo is. Its a freaking nightmare. You always come back to asking yourself why me? Granted, with infertility im sure everyone asks themselves that, but this is just like WTF. 

Almost - He is going to go on the meds now to see if it will help his production system wake up and start producing. During the TESE they only found a couple fully developed sperm. Doc seemed confident it will work. 

Andrea - Great news!!

Want - Thats a good sign if the doc is not worried!!! I know its still scary....but yay for upping the gender scan!!! :happydance:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

The greater news is my tests I swear by it are getting darker :) I know its still too early but its giving me some hope this cycle :) and the fact that in 3 and a half years my bb's have ALWAYS hurt an they totally dont hurt at all makes me even more ecstatic :) Don't have a pregnancy test at the docs until the 20th...that is if AF isn't showed up by then!


----------



## Stinas

Andrea - FX!!!!!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

:hugs: Thanks Stinas I cannot wait til you do your next IVF :) I'm gonna be soooo stalking :)


----------



## almosthere

stinas what great news to hear the doctor feels very confident in your next ivf cycle-add me to your stalker list as well LOL!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Stinas said:


> bubumaci - :hugs: It has been a shitty year for us both! Hopefully next year brings us better luck with this whole TTC/IVF process.
> 
> BOMO - Yay for a new donor!!!!!
> 
> Tiff - Congrats!
> 
> azlissie - FX!
> 
> Want - I would make an apt too....just for a piece of mind.
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!!!
> No news here really....just working like crazy. Feels kind of nice even though I am losing my mind lol
> DH's prescription should be coming in the mail tom....so he will start that right away. He has an apt a month from now to see if they made a difference....then we will know where we are going from there. I dont know how they will tell since his hormones are all normal, but we shall see. Deep down I am hoping the sperm will just come out normally, but I know thats all just a dream.....but heck, who said we cant dream a little?

So glad your dh's dr is sending some meds. I truly hope it helps. 

On another note I seriously think you need a journal! :winkwink: I've thought that for a while but decided it is time to let you know. :haha: 



MoBaby said:


> The spotting seems to have stopped after starting the progesterone... I had a bit on Saturday then Sunday am I had just old stuff and did the progesterone and had no spotting all day and so far none today (it's only 6am lol)... So if none by 3 I won't call. Obviously if I see anymore I will call to make sure okay.
> 
> Stinas: good to hear from you! Glad dh rx is almost here!! What rx is it?? My dh was never given an option even though he has slightly low testosterone, elevated fsh and I don't remember about lh. Doc said its unexplained but never offered a solution :(

Yay for no more spotting! Fx it stays away. 



AndreaFlorida said:


> Docs appt went well got my blood drawn for progesterone I wont know numbers til tomorrow b/c it was a Holiday the lab tech wasnt there....darn....I did find out I ovulated 4 out of the 6 :) so thats good news to not as many as there could have been...also told my nurse how my bb's didnt hurt for the first cycle in 3 and a half years....she said that was a GREAT sign :) so gonna call tomorrow afternoon for my progertone numbers just waiting around I hate TWW LOL time couldn't go any slower!

Great news about the appointment. Fx for your testing! 



wantbabysoon said:


> So I called my doctor and she said she is not worried as the bleeding was a one time thing and did not continue. So no appointment for me :(
> Although I called my private scan place and they were able to move my gender scan from friday of next week to Monday - 19th Nov. So I will get to see the bub then! I am excited!

I'm glad the bleeding was a one time thing. sorry you couldn't get in to see them. Great news about the early private scan. I hope you can reveal the gender after the scan!

*Not* how did the beta go?


----------



## almosthere

just read your post andrea-sounds promising this round!!!! FX!!!!


----------



## notoptimistic

Mrs - the beta went fantastic - I am pregnant! Beta 915!


----------



## almosthere

AHHHH!!!! congrats notop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! =)


----------



## almosthere

and that beta is super high for a first beta how many dpo? possibility of twins?!


----------



## MrsC8776

:yipee: Congrats!!! So exciting! When do you go back for your second beta? :happydance:


----------



## notoptimistic

Thanks almost! My transfer of my 5 day blasts was oct 31st so the beta is 17dpo!


----------



## notoptimistic

Mrs- thanks! I think I go back Wednesday but I need to double check because when the nurse called and told me I was pregnant I started crying and don't remember too much else - I think she said Wednesday!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Congratulations NOTOP!!!!!!! OMGOSH!!!!!!!!!! HOW EXCITING!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## almosthere

notop that is making me want to cry hearing you cried! i was shocked that i did not cry, think because i still couldnt believe it!! soooo excited for you still!!! GO FET!!!! :)


----------



## MrsC8776

notoptimistic said:


> Mrs- thanks! I think I go back Wednesday but I need to double check because when the nurse called and told me I was pregnant I started crying and don't remember too much else - I think she said Wednesday!

Wednesday would make sense. I'm so excited for you! I can't believe you didn't test before the beta. Have you POAS yet just to see the lines? That was my first obsession after getting my bfp. :winkwink:


----------



## haj624

congrats notoptomistic!!!:baby::baby::baby:


----------



## PollyJo

My follies have finally managed to reach the trigger line, tortoise pace! yay for them! ... tonight's the night, and Wed. is ER. Don't have just 2 right now though which is a bummer, but guess that's what it is..... I hope they are good and have a rainbow at the end of each :baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:

Stinas, Bubu- hey sweetie, Fx for 2013. Azoo is bad, but then "an-ova" is also equally bad I guess. My DH was given some anti-oxidants as well, and he has just a tiny marginal morphology issue; then they discovered that my amh was crappy low, almost menopausal. Well, with azoo the clinic here has a success story in finding just one sperm, and the couple had their baby !!! so, I guess it just takes one of each. Having said that I completely feel the frustration.... as if the entire world depends on random chance, and that is so much more random with some of us... unfair!... 

Andrea- hope you get your bfp- perhaps twins!! :thumbup:
Want, Mo- glad the bleeding/spotting is resolved. take care... excited for the gender scan.
Everyone else- take lots of good care


----------



## PollyJo

Notop- congratulations!!!yay!!!


----------



## notoptimistic

Mrs - I was too scared to see a bfn that I had to wait for the blood test! Until yesterday when I started to feel a little pregnant I really thought this cycle was a bust.


----------



## MoBaby

Im so glad it worked Not!! This give me hope for my FET!!! :) YAY!


----------



## drsquid

notop-yay!!!! congrats. that is pretty high for single... congrats (betabase.info has averages etc)


----------



## MrsC8776

Polly~ Yay for triggering tonight and ER on Wednesday! They may get more than they can see so I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. Are you doing ICSI? 

BOMO~ Any news on AF or when she might show this week? 

michelle and Prayin~ How are you ladies doing?


----------



## notoptimistic

Thanks girls! Maybe it is twins? I'm still nervous about miscarriages.

Mobaby-fets are sooo much easier! I hope it works for you too!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hi Ladies, this thread has been busy this weekend! 

Congrats Not, I am SO happy for you! 

Andrea. . . fingers crossed that this is your cycle!

Stinas. . . yay for your dh's meds coming soon!

Want, I am so glad the nurse said not to worry. Hopefully your little one will cooperate next week and we can find out what you are having!

Polly, Yay for triggering!

Mo. . . fingers crossed for your FET!

How are all my favorite pregnant people doing?? 

MrsC. . . I haven't been on much this weekend, did hubby get a flight?

AFM, after getting to pick out my donor on Friday I celebrated with a friend Sat. night. . . actually drank for the first time in ages and felt like poop afterwards! I got a call today saying I had been been approved both for the donor (and eggs were being put aside for me) and the Attain program I want to use for cycle. I was super excited until I realized I now have to come up with $34,000 in the next two weeks. Ack!!! I'm scrambling to figure this out. AF hasn't shown up but I feel like it will soon. I start taking BCP's on day 3 of my cycle then start lupron on December 2nd, have some blood work and ultrasounds in there then they have a thaw date for Jan 2nd with a transfer sometime between 1/5-1/7. I am thrilled because I will only have to take 1 maybe 2 days off of school so I won't have parents or my principal making any comments. However, I am freaking out because of the money! I already borrowed from my mom for the IVF's I did before that didn't work. I am now looking into loans for this one. I have to have it all figured out by this Friday.


----------



## drsquid

bomo= yikes *hugs* good luck. but great to hear the ball is finally rolling. and yay for so few days off. i honestly felt better being distracted. i got straight on public trans after my transfer and you see how that turned out =) sorry you felt poopy. drinking always seems like abetter plan before and during... that being said... i miss being able to do it (though i dont actually feel like drinking. if that makes any sense). mind you i keep having dreams where im drinking and thinking.. hrm i dont think i was supposed to do that.


----------



## wantbabysoon

notoptimistic said:


> Mrs - the beta went fantastic - I am pregnant! Beta 915!

Wooo hoo!!


----------



## azlissie

Not, huge congrats!!! That is so exciting - that's a great beta!

Polly, yay for triggering! Good luck with ER.

Want, can't wait to hear about the scan!

Bomo, I can't believe you need $34,000 - that's so unfair. I can't understand why more fertility stuff isn't covered by insurance. I hope you can work everything out and get started soon!

Andrea, I'm hoping this is your bfp! Keep testing. Fx'd

Stinas, I really hope the meds will help. Any idea how long he'll have to take them before you know if they're working?

AFM, nothing exciting going on here - I'm only 2dpiui so nothing to report. Just eating my pineapple core and trying to think happy baby thoughts! Hope you all have a great week.


----------



## MrsC8776

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Hi Ladies, this thread has been busy this weekend!
> 
> Congrats Not, I am SO happy for you!
> 
> Andrea. . . fingers crossed that this is your cycle!
> 
> Stinas. . . yay for your dh's meds coming soon!
> 
> Want, I am so glad the nurse said not to worry. Hopefully your little one will cooperate next week and we can find out what you are having!
> 
> Polly, Yay for triggering!
> 
> Mo. . . fingers crossed for your FET!
> 
> How are all my favorite pregnant people doing??
> 
> MrsC. . . I haven't been on much this weekend, did hubby get a flight?
> 
> AFM, after getting to pick out my donor on Friday I celebrated with a friend Sat. night. . . actually drank for the first time in ages and felt like poop afterwards! I got a call today saying I had been been approved both for the donor (and eggs were being put aside for me) and the Attain program I want to use for cycle. I was super excited until I realized I now have to come up with $34,000 in the next two weeks. Ack!!! I'm scrambling to figure this out. AF hasn't shown up but I feel like it will soon. I start taking BCP's on day 3 of my cycle then start lupron on December 2nd, have some blood work and ultrasounds in there then they have a thaw date for Jan 2nd with a transfer sometime between 1/5-1/7. I am thrilled because I will only have to take 1 maybe 2 days off of school so I won't have parents or my principal making any comments. However, I am freaking out because of the money! I already borrowed from my mom for the IVF's I did before that didn't work. I am now looking into loans for this one. I have to have it all figured out by this Friday.

Still no travel. We are thinking tomorrow and a flight out on Wednesday. 

Great news on getting approved for the donor and the Attain! Sucks about the money but I hope you can figure out a way to make it work. Not much longer and you will be PUPO on your way to a bfp!


----------



## Stinas

MrsC - lmao! I have been tempted to do a journal...just to get all my bitching out lol I need to come up with a clever title and ill do it.

notoptimistic - YAYYYYYY CONGRATS!!!!! I agree with the girls...thats a high number! Twins? :happydance:

Polly - Yay for trigger!!! Good luck for wed! 

azlissie - The doc said one month, then he will go in for a check up. I hear they need to be on the meds for like 3 months, but maybe i am wrong.


----------



## MrsC8776

I would love to follow your journal, bitching and all. :haha: Hmm a good title... I'll have to think about that one and get back to you. I'm sure you will come up with something clever though!


----------



## Stinas

MrsC - I am going to make one by next week. I have been off and on trying to think of a name.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Not - yeyyyyyy congratulations!!! Fantastic news :) I'm thinking twins. 

BOMO - yikes that is a lot of money but I've got everything crossed it'll be worth every penny!

Polly - Yey for trigger and ER on Wednesday. 

Andrea - I feel positive for you :)

Sorry if I missed anyone, on my phone.

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## GettingBroody

Oh wow!!!! Am running really late this morning but had to take a minute to congratulate NotOp!!!!!!!!! :dance: Wohooooooooo! :happydance: So thrilled for you!!! :yipee: When is your EDD? We've been due some bfps around here! Now that you've got us starting again I'm sure they'll be pouring in! Who wants to be next?!!! :D


----------



## bubumaci

Andrea - my fingers are so crossed for you (I am also called Andrea, btw. :) ) :hugs:

Not - there you go honey - huge congratulations to you :hugs: ... I am glad that I remained optimistic for you :dance:

BOMO - that is .... wow .. expensive, but I am so excited for you!!!

Polly - good luck :)


----------



## Jenn76

AndreaFlorida said:


> The greater news is my tests I swear by it are getting darker :) I know its still too early but its giving me some hope this cycle :) and the fact that in 3 and a half years my bb's have ALWAYS hurt an they totally dont hurt at all makes me even more ecstatic :) Don't have a pregnancy test at the docs until the 20th...that is if AF isn't showed up by then!

Sounds promising! :dust: :dust:



notoptimistic said:


> Mrs - the beta went fantastic - I am pregnant! Beta 915!

:happydance: Congrats! I'm guessing twins too! Great number, so happy for you!



PollyJo said:


> My follies have finally managed to reach the trigger line, tortoise pace! yay for them! ... tonight's the night, and Wed. is ER. Don't have just 2 right now though which is a bummer, but guess that's what it is..... I hope they are good and have a rainbow at the end of each :baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:
> 
> Stinas, Bubu- hey sweetie, Fx for 2013. Azoo is bad, but then "an-ova" is also equally bad I guess. My DH was given some anti-oxidants as well, and he has just a tiny marginal morphology issue; then they discovered that my amh was crappy low, almost menopausal. Well, with azoo the clinic here has a success story in finding just one sperm, and the couple had their baby !!! so, I guess it just takes one of each. Having said that I completely feel the frustration.... as if the entire world depends on random chance, and that is so much more random with some of us... unfair!...
> 
> Andrea- hope you get your bfp- perhaps twins!! :thumbup:
> Want, Mo- glad the bleeding/spotting is resolved. take care... excited for the gender scan.
> Everyone else- take lots of good care

Congrats on trigger! I bet those two are great quality and that is all you need. Good Luck with your ER.



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Hi Ladies, this thread has been busy this weekend!
> 
> Congrats Not, I am SO happy for you!
> 
> Andrea. . . fingers crossed that this is your cycle!
> 
> Stinas. . . yay for your dh's meds coming soon!
> 
> Want, I am so glad the nurse said not to worry. Hopefully your little one will cooperate next week and we can find out what you are having!
> 
> Polly, Yay for triggering!
> 
> Mo. . . fingers crossed for your FET!
> 
> How are all my favorite pregnant people doing??
> 
> MrsC. . . I haven't been on much this weekend, did hubby get a flight?
> 
> AFM, after getting to pick out my donor on Friday I celebrated with a friend Sat. night. . . actually drank for the first time in ages and felt like poop afterwards! I got a call today saying I had been been approved both for the donor (and eggs were being put aside for me) and the Attain program I want to use for cycle. I was super excited until I realized I now have to come up with $34,000 in the next two weeks. Ack!!! I'm scrambling to figure this out. AF hasn't shown up but I feel like it will soon. I start taking BCP's on day 3 of my cycle then start lupron on December 2nd, have some blood work and ultrasounds in there then they have a thaw date for Jan 2nd with a transfer sometime between 1/5-1/7. I am thrilled because I will only have to take 1 maybe 2 days off of school so I won't have parents or my principal making any comments. However, I am freaking out because of the money! I already borrowed from my mom for the IVF's I did before that didn't work. I am now looking into loans for this one. I have to have it all figured out by this Friday.

Congrats on getting approved! Wow that's a lot of money :dohh: I realized it is expensive but wow! I hope you are able to secure a loan. :hugs:



azlissie said:


> Not, huge congrats!!! That is so exciting - that's a great beta!
> 
> Polly, yay for triggering! Good luck with ER.
> 
> Want, can't wait to hear about the scan!
> 
> Bomo, I can't believe you need $34,000 - that's so unfair. I can't understand why more fertility stuff isn't covered by insurance. I hope you can work everything out and get started soon!
> 
> Andrea, I'm hoping this is your bfp! Keep testing. Fx'd
> 
> Stinas, I really hope the meds will help. Any idea how long he'll have to take them before you know if they're working?
> 
> AFM, nothing exciting going on here - I'm only 2dpiui so nothing to report. Just eating my pineapple core and trying to think happy baby thoughts! Hope you all have a great week.

FX for you, :dust: :dust:


----------



## almosthere

wow polly, tomorrow is ER you must be so excited!!!!! GL!!!

BOMO sorry you have to dish out that much....I couldn't afford that in one pop!


----------



## jchic

Hi ladies, just checking in! Work has been so busy, so cant catch up with personals just yet :(

Hoping you all are doing great! Good luck to those going through ER and ET this week, woohoo! 

To all my pregos - hope you are all feeling good! I am feeling better, still getting sick, but not as often so thats good. We find out the genders next Weds and are having the bakery make a cake with double filling (either double pink, double blue or blue and pink) and surprising our family on Thanksgiving for dessert with it! We also wont know until the cake cutting as we are having the ultrasound tech write in on a piece of paper and in an envelope it goes to the bakery!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Test darker this morning :shock: I'll call round 2 pm Central time to get my progesterone results :)


----------



## michelle01

MrsC - I am doing good, thanks! I am on day 5 of stims. I went yesterday for a scan and blood; my e2 was only 153, so they increased my follistum to 450 at night. I have 18 follicles, largest was 9.6. Just hoping the increase helps. How are you doing?

Notop- YAY, congrats :happydance:

Jchic - OMG, what a cute idea, but I would be so tempted to see what the tech writes down ;) Cannot wait to find out what you are having...I think one of each :)

Polly - Good luck tomorrow!

bomo - Oh my, that is quiet a lot of money in such a short time. I hope things work out; you deserve so much to get your BFP!!!

Andrea - FX'ed for you ;) It sounds so promising!!

Hope everyone else is good!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

MrsC8776 said:


> Polly~ Yay for triggering tonight and ER on Wednesday! They may get more than they can see so I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. Are you doing ICSI?
> 
> BOMO~ Any news on AF or when she might show this week?
> 
> michelle and Prayin~ How are you ladies doing?

Hi MrsC :hugs: I'm good....the crappy part is that I have been spotting/bleeding since last Saturday....all due to my levels....Friday's numbers were at 15 so tomorrow we better be at 0! lol...knowing my luck the nurse will call back and say my number is 1! hahahaa....the pharmacy already called me with my new meds and bcp that I will take for the next 10 days if my number is at 0 tomorrow. The call from the pharmacy gave me new hope and made it exciting again...so we shall see :thumbup: 

How are you doing?


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi ladies <3

Want - so excited for you. Can't wait to hear details once you see the bub 

Andrea - Fx for you!!!!

Stinas - Fx for you!!!!! 

Notop - congrats!!!! so happy for you!

Polly - Good luck with ER! So excited for you and can't wait to hear results.

Bomo - so excited for you <3 I know how the feeling is with loans...yuck! I had to get one for the additional testing that was not covered by my insurance. Fx for you sweetie!

Jchic - AWESOME IDEA!!! I was going to do cupcakes with colored filling for the girls at work ....if all goes well I may still be able to do just that next year <3 Can't wait to hear the reactions. 

Lindsay....where are you woman? hehehehe....hope all is well sweetie! 

To everyone else....HI!!!!!! and hope all is well!!!


----------



## jchic

Andrea - GREAT news and sounds so promising!

Michelle - 18 follies? Holy Smokes girl! That is awesome! Hoping they grow, grow and GROW!

Want - cant wait for your scan!!! 

Polly - good luck!

Not op - CONGRATS!


----------



## notoptimistic

Thanks everyone. I never thought I would be able to announce a bfp after going so long without a BFP after my last miscarriage. I thought that there may have been an undetected problem with my uterus preventing implantation (maybe scarring from my d&c's after the miscarriages) although my doctor told me it was very unlikely.I'm so relieved no know that I can actually get pregnant again but I am still very worried that this one, like the others, won't last.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

notop I'm gonna be saying lots of prayers for a sticky :baby: LOTS OF :hugs: :hug: your way!


----------



## MrsC8776

AndreaFlorida said:


> Test darker this morning :shock: I'll call round 2 pm Central time to get my progesterone results :)

:dust:



michelle01 said:


> MrsC - I am doing good, thanks! I am on day 5 of stims. I went yesterday for a scan and blood; my e2 was only 153, so they increased my follistum to 450 at night. I have 18 follicles, largest was 9.6. Just hoping the increase helps. How are you doing?
> 
> Notop- YAY, congrats :happydance:
> 
> Jchic - OMG, what a cute idea, but I would be so tempted to see what the tech writes down ;) Cannot wait to find out what you are having...I think one of each :)
> 
> Polly - Good luck tomorrow!
> 
> bomo - Oh my, that is quiet a lot of money in such a short time. I hope things work out; you deserve so much to get your BFP!!!
> 
> Andrea - FX'ed for you ;) It sounds so promising!!
> 
> Hope everyone else is good!

Fx they grow grow grow!! I think this is going to be a great cycle for you. I'm doing great, thank you! Just hanging out until my ob appointment in a week. 



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Polly~ Yay for triggering tonight and ER on Wednesday! They may get more than they can see so I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. Are you doing ICSI?
> 
> BOMO~ Any news on AF or when she might show this week?
> 
> michelle and Prayin~ How are you ladies doing?
> 
> Hi MrsC :hugs: I'm good....the crappy part is that I have been spotting/bleeding since last Saturday....all due to my levels....Friday's numbers were at 15 so tomorrow we better be at 0! lol...knowing my luck the nurse will call back and say my number is 1! hahahaa....the pharmacy already called me with my new meds and bcp that I will take for the next 10 days if my number is at 0 tomorrow. The call from the pharmacy gave me new hope and made it exciting again...so we shall see :thumbup:
> 
> How are you doing?Click to expand...

:hugs: I really hope your levels are at 0 tomorrow. This has gone on for a long time for you and you deserve a break. Yay for getting new meds and bc! 



notoptimistic said:


> Thanks everyone. I never thought I would be able to announce a bfp after going so long without a BFP after my last miscarriage. I thought that there may have been an undetected problem with my uterus preventing implantation (maybe scarring from my d&c's after the miscarriages) although my doctor told me it was very unlikely.I'm so relieved no know that I can actually get pregnant again but I am still very worried that this one, like the others, won't last.

This is truly your rainbow baby/babies! :winkwink: I can't wait to see if you have one or two growing in there!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

My progesterone level is IN..... 

33.1 :happydance: 

Last time at this stage of my cycle it was only a 14!


----------



## Lindsay18

Wow so much going on!!! I had a busy day at work (got observed by my principal and it went awesome) so I couldn't read the gazillions of new pages until now haha. 

Notop- I am SOOOOOO excited for you, girl!!! Congratulations!'

Jess- I can't freaking wait to find out what you are having!!!

Prayin- here I am haha!! Feeling really good. Belly growing lol!!!

Stinas- how about just calling it "My Bitchy Journal" hahahaha!


----------



## Jenn76

jchic said:


> Hi ladies, just checking in! Work has been so busy, so cant catch up with personals just yet :(
> 
> Hoping you all are doing great! Good luck to those going through ER and ET this week, woohoo!
> 
> To all my pregos - hope you are all feeling good! I am feeling better, still getting sick, but not as often so thats good. We find out the genders next Weds and are having the bakery make a cake with double filling (either double pink, double blue or blue and pink) and surprising our family on Thanksgiving for dessert with it! We also wont know until the cake cutting as we are having the ultrasound tech write in on a piece of paper and in an envelope it goes to the bakery!

That's a great idea! I couldn't resist opening the envelope for even an hour. I plan or driving right from my scan to shop. Can't wait to hear what you are having.



michelle01 said:


> MrsC - I am doing good, thanks! I am on day 5 of stims. I went yesterday for a scan and blood; my e2 was only 153, so they increased my follistum to 450 at night. I have 18 follicles, largest was 9.6. Just hoping the increase helps. How are you doing?
> 
> Notop- YAY, congrats :happydance:
> 
> Jchic - OMG, what a cute idea, but I would be so tempted to see what the tech writes down ;) Cannot wait to find out what you are having...I think one of each :)
> 
> Polly - Good luck tomorrow!
> 
> bomo - Oh my, that is quiet a lot of money in such a short time. I hope things work out; you deserve so much to get your BFP!!!
> 
> Andrea - FX'ed for you ;) It sounds so promising!!
> 
> Hope everyone else is good!

That's fantastic that you have so many follies, I'm sure the increase will do the trick. Grow, follies grow.



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Polly~ Yay for triggering tonight and ER on Wednesday! They may get more than they can see so I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. Are you doing ICSI?
> 
> BOMO~ Any news on AF or when she might show this week?
> 
> michelle and Prayin~ How are you ladies doing?
> 
> Hi MrsC :hugs: I'm good....the crappy part is that I have been spotting/bleeding since last Saturday....all due to my levels....Friday's numbers were at 15 so tomorrow we better be at 0! lol...knowing my luck the nurse will call back and say my number is 1! hahahaa....the pharmacy already called me with my new meds and bcp that I will take for the next 10 days if my number is at 0 tomorrow. The call from the pharmacy gave me new hope and made it exciting again...so we shall see :thumbup:
> 
> How are you doing?Click to expand...

Wow I can't believe it is still not at zero. I really hope tomorrow you get good news. Good luck!



notoptimistic said:


> Thanks everyone. I never thought I would be able to announce a bfp after going so long without a BFP after my last miscarriage. I thought that there may have been an undetected problem with my uterus preventing implantation (maybe scarring from my d&c's after the miscarriages) although my doctor told me it was very unlikely.I'm so relieved no know that I can actually get pregnant again but I am still very worried that this one, like the others, won't last.

FX for sticky bean(s). 



AndreaFlorida said:


> My progesterone level is IN.....
> 
> 33.1 :happydance:
> 
> Last time at this stage of my cycle it was only a 14!

Congrats Andrea!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Hope all you ladies are doing good!!

I finally mustered the courage to start a Pregnancy Journal.. Link in my signature!!


----------



## almosthere

so exciting jchic!


----------



## PollyJo

Thank you, ladies, for tomorrow. I am a nervous nelly; but I am not too worried about my surgery as about the 2 bittie follies and their health .:baby::baby::baby:I wish I knew how to pray better!
Almost- Im excited, but have this lump in the throat as well.
Jen- thank you; I do hope and pray that you are right
Michelle- the e2 catches up quickly. Mine was very slow but I only had some 2 follies follies at baseline that disappeared and replaced with another 3 or soyours should catch up soon in a day or 2 I am thinking with 18 follies.
Notop- sending lots of prayers and sticky vibes for you too may this be your little miracle!
Andrea- for progesterone; Fx to you! Hope its a bfp!!
Praying- I hope your spotting resolves soonswooooooop doooooown to base Zero, by tomorrow sorry, just trying to humor you sweetieGL!!
Azlissie-lots of baby dust your way may it be a bfp!! more
Bomo- congrats for the approval; yes its a bummer that this should be so expensive. Good luck with it though, its well worth it!
Stinas- yes, I second the journal

Everyone- keep well, and warm if you are in the north-eastern the temps have dropped to sub-zero already here.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Polly I hope it warms up a lil wow I'm glad I'm in Florida!


----------



## almosthere

you will do fabulously polly!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Polly- best of luck- so excited for you!!! You'll do fantastic!


----------



## MrsC8776

PollyJo said:


> Thank you, ladies, for tomorrow. I am a nervous nelly; but I am not too worried about my surgery as about the 2 bittie follies and their health .:baby::baby::baby:I wish I knew how to pray better!
> Almost- Im excited, but have this lump in the throat as well.
> Jen- thank you; I do hope and pray that you are right
> Michelle- the e2 catches up quickly. Mine was very slow but I only had some 2 follies follies at baseline that disappeared and replaced with another 3 or soyours should catch up soon in a day or 2 I am thinking with 18 follies.
> Notop- sending lots of prayers and sticky vibes for you too may this be your little miracle!
> Andrea- for progesterone; Fx to you! Hope its a bfp!!
> Praying- I hope your spotting resolves soonswooooooop doooooown to base Zero, by tomorrow sorry, just trying to humor you sweetieGL!!
> Azlissie-lots of baby dust your way may it be a bfp!! more
> Bomo- congrats for the approval; yes its a bummer that this should be so expensive. Good luck with it though, its well worth it!
> Stinas- yes, I second the journal
> 
> Everyone- keep well, and warm if you are in the north-eastern the temps have dropped to sub-zero already here.

Good luck tomorrow! Please let us know how it goes when you feel up to it. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## azlissie

Good luck tomorrow Polly!!


----------



## haj624

jchic omg love the idea!


----------



## Stinas

Andrea - :happydance:

Lindsay - LMAO that sounds about right!!! hehe

Polly - Good luck tom!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Good Luck tomorrow Polly!!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Good luck today Polly :)

Jhic - I love your idea that is awesome!! I'm like Jenn I'd have to know :)

Andrea - great news :) 

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## GettingBroody

Polly - good luck today!!! 

Prayin - crossing my fingers for a zero! :hugs:

Jchic - that is one the cutest ideas I've heard! Ye will be so excited cutting the cake!! If I was you I'd be tempted to have dessert before dinner!!:haha:

Mo - how are you? Nearly there!!!

Andrea - great progesterone result, fx'd!

Az - :dust:

Michelle - I don't know much about e2 cos mine was never checked but fx'd it catches up soon!!


----------



## bubumaci

Good luck today Polly (I apologise, I must have missed the post in which you said what you were having done)...

Michelle - wow 18!! :)

DH has made an appointment at the clinic with a different doctor this time (the one recommended to me by the doctor I was seeing whilst mine was out) and the appointment is on November 30th ... we shall see what he has to say / what ideas he might have... shame that we have to wait over two weeks and my tiny hopes of trying again this year have been extinguished, but I am hoping that the break and the new year will bring us some luck.
And perhaps it is better this way, what with the building site and all. Three weeks' vacation (in the third this week) and I am completely exhausted and feel mentally and physically out of it - because I haven't been able to relax for one day and it doesn't look like I will be able to, before I go back to work next week.
The kitchen came on Monday and looks fabulous, so that is really exciting - but it really sucks going a whole year without taking a holiday / going away somewhere! :(
Not sure we will get to move in this year - but once the house stuff is behind us, perhaps that is what fate is waiting for, to give us our baby...


----------



## Jenn76

wantbabysoon said:


> Hope all you ladies are doing good!!
> 
> I finally mustered the courage to start a Pregnancy Journal.. Link in my signature!!

Yeah for a Journal! 



PollyJo said:


> Thank you, ladies, for tomorrow. I am a nervous nelly; but I am not too worried about my surgery as about the 2 bittie follies and their health .:baby::baby::baby:I wish I knew how to pray better!
> Almost- Im excited, but have this lump in the throat as well.
> Jen- thank you; I do hope and pray that you are right
> Michelle- the e2 catches up quickly. Mine was very slow but I only had some 2 follies follies at baseline that disappeared and replaced with another 3 or soyours should catch up soon in a day or 2 I am thinking with 18 follies.
> Notop- sending lots of prayers and sticky vibes for you too may this be your little miracle!
> Andrea- for progesterone; Fx to you! Hope its a bfp!!
> Praying- I hope your spotting resolves soonswooooooop doooooown to base Zero, by tomorrow sorry, just trying to humor you sweetieGL!!
> Azlissie-lots of baby dust your way may it be a bfp!! more
> Bomo- congrats for the approval; yes its a bummer that this should be so expensive. Good luck with it though, its well worth it!
> Stinas- yes, I second the journal
> 
> Everyone- keep well, and warm if you are in the north-eastern the temps have dropped to sub-zero already here.

Good Luck today! I hope you get two beautiful eggs.



AndreaFlorida said:


> Polly I hope it warms up a lil wow I'm glad I'm in Florida!

Lucky you, I'd love to live in Florida.


----------



## Jenn76

bubumaci said:


> Good luck today Polly (I apologise, I must have missed the post in which you said what you were having done)...
> 
> Michelle - wow 18!! :)
> 
> DH has made an appointment at the clinic with a different doctor this time (the one recommended to me by the doctor I was seeing whilst mine was out) and the appointment is on November 30th ... we shall see what he has to say / what ideas he might have... shame that we have to wait over two weeks and my tiny hopes of trying again this year have been extinguished, but I am hoping that the break and the new year will bring us some luck.
> And perhaps it is better this way, what with the building site and all. Three weeks' vacation (in the third this week) and I am completely exhausted and feel mentally and physically out of it - because I haven't been able to relax for one day and it doesn't look like I will be able to, before I go back to work next week.
> The kitchen came on Monday and looks fabulous, so that is really exciting - but it really sucks going a whole year without taking a holiday / going away somewhere! :(
> Not sure we will get to move in this year - but once the house stuff is behind us, perhaps that is what fate is waiting for, to give us our baby...

I hope your DH gets some answers! FX you can still start this year but if it doesn't happen I think the break will be a blessing for you to get some R&R.


----------



## MoBaby

Jenn I'm not going to lie, Florida is pretty amazing :) I don't live there anymore but lived in South Florida for several years... I want to move back but DH says no :(


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Polly wishing you best of luck today sweetheart :) :hugs:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

GettingBroody said:


> Polly - good luck today!!!
> 
> Prayin - crossing my fingers for a zero! :hugs:
> 
> Jchic - that is one the cutest ideas I've heard! Ye will be so excited cutting the cake!! If I was you I'd be tempted to have dessert before dinner!!:haha:
> 
> Mo - how are you? Nearly there!!!
> 
> Andrea - great progesterone result, fx'd!
> 
> Az - :dust:
> 
> Michelle - I don't know much about e2 cos mine was never checked but fx'd it catches up soon!!

Thank you!!!! :hugs: 

How are you feeling?


----------



## MoBaby

Getting: Nervous, excited, etc.... I just pray this works... There is no reason why it shouldn't... Have to get past the thaw part :) I'm hoping for an excellent blast Friday and they don't have to thaw but 1. Hopefully I get a pic of it :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

FX Mo :)


----------



## michelle01

Good luck Polly!

bubu - Hope you get some answers at your appt! And I am sending you tons of :dust: and :hugs: that you get your miracle baby in the new year ;)

Hope everyone else is doing good!

I have my next scan tomorrow; this time around I feel crappy, nauseated and these darn headaches! I am sure the nausea is from the doxy meds, but I wonder if I may be getting this stomach bug that is going around too?! Just looking forward to having next week off work and getting through ER and ET!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm just stuck in the never ending tww!!!!!! Ehhh.....so blaming frustrating....My test this morning was positive again :) and slight darker than yesterday....I duno I give up ya can't tell on pee sticks LOL....not unless they stay this way or get WAY darker by 14dpo....just waiting and waiting and waiting EHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!! This is gonna be the death of me!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Andrea, when is your beta?

Mo... Fingers crossed!

Azlissie... How are you feeling?

Michelle... I hope you feel better!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I think Tuesday the 20th @ 10 AM (just went an checked calendar).....blah...but AF is due that day...so not sure I'm gonna make it that far!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

MoBaby said:


> Getting: Nervous, excited, etc.... I just pray this works... There is no reason why it shouldn't... Have to get past the thaw part :) I'm hoping for an excellent blast Friday and they don't have to thaw but 1. Hopefully I get a pic of it :)

Mo....FX crossed for you!!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## PollyJo

Thank you so much for your support all of you! and a tonne of :dust:your way, and happy pregnacies for all of your preggos.
I just got back from the ER. No eggs for me. Nothing there at all, so it's a complete fracasse.... a huge bummer:cry: but I guess this is the end of the road for us. Good luck to all the rest of you ttc still in the coming days and 2013...I will stalk for a little while though!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

OMGOSH Polly :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :cry: I'm sooooo sorry hunny :( bless your heart....I'll be saying lots of prayers for you! ......I feel so bad :(


----------



## michelle01

Oh Polly, I am sooo sorry :hugs: I wish there was something that could make this all better. Life can certainly be so unfair!


----------



## MoBaby

Polly :( soo sorry :(


----------



## Pink gerbera

Polly I'm so sorry :( :hugs: wish there was something I could say to make you feel better :( :hugs:

Xx


----------



## TwoRdue

Good luck Andrea.x

Mo how exciting to getting to the tww not much longer to wait.

Polly - wanted to say sorry and big hugs

AFM Its been a wile since I have been on here and wanted to see how all was going. I'm finally 11 weeks today and had a scan yesterday and baby is very happy and snug in there, ms is getting better but has been replaced with a cold at the moment and the worst part is I have lost my since of taste and smell so I crave something but can't taste it.. how is everyone doing??


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

PollyJo said:


> Thank you so much for your support all of you! and a tonne of :dust:your way, and happy pregnacies for all of your preggos.
> I just got back from the ER. No eggs for me. Nothing there at all, so it's a complete fracasse.... a huge bummer:cry: but I guess this is the end of the road for us. Good luck to all the rest of you ttc still in the coming days and 2013...I will stalk for a little while though!

Polly...I am so so sorry sweetie :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## GettingBroody

Oh no Polly :hugs: I know words won't help but I am so so sorry hon :hugs: Take care of yourself and know we're all here to listen if you need us... :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

Polly I am so so sorry 

Michelle I. Noticed in your siggy you will be doing er next week so exciting I hope this is your cycle!!! Gl!


----------



## michelle01

Thanks almost!! I am currently on day 6 of stims, so hoping that I am third time lucky ;) I have another scan tomorrow and just keeping my FX'ed my e2 went up and I still have 18 or so follies :)

How are you doing? How is the pg going; you didn't have much MS, right?


----------



## bubumaci

Polly - I am sooo very sorry for you! :( That must be devastating :( :(
Are you really stopping? Is there no hope? I am sad for you :hugs:


----------



## MrsC8776

bubumaci said:


> Good luck today Polly (I apologise, I must have missed the post in which you said what you were having done)...
> 
> Michelle - wow 18!! :)
> 
> DH has made an appointment at the clinic with a different doctor this time (the one recommended to me by the doctor I was seeing whilst mine was out) and the appointment is on November 30th ... we shall see what he has to say / what ideas he might have... shame that we have to wait over two weeks and my tiny hopes of trying again this year have been extinguished, but I am hoping that the break and the new year will bring us some luck.
> And perhaps it is better this way, what with the building site and all. Three weeks' vacation (in the third this week) and I am completely exhausted and feel mentally and physically out of it - because I haven't been able to relax for one day and it doesn't look like I will be able to, before I go back to work next week.
> The kitchen came on Monday and looks fabulous, so that is really exciting - but it really sucks going a whole year without taking a holiday / going away somewhere! :(
> Not sure we will get to move in this year - but once the house stuff is behind us, perhaps that is what fate is waiting for, to give us our baby...

I hope your next appointment goes well. Try and enjoy the break before starting again. Sounds like the house is coming along nicely! 



MoBaby said:


> Getting: Nervous, excited, etc.... I just pray this works... There is no reason why it shouldn't... Have to get past the thaw part :) I'm hoping for an excellent blast Friday and they don't have to thaw but 1. Hopefully I get a pic of it :)

Fx for Friday! Will they start the thaw tomorrow? 



michelle01 said:


> Good luck Polly!
> 
> bubu - Hope you get some answers at your appt! And I am sending you tons of :dust: and :hugs: that you get your miracle baby in the new year ;)
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing good!
> 
> I have my next scan tomorrow; this time around I feel crappy, nauseated and these darn headaches! I am sure the nausea is from the doxy meds, but I wonder if I may be getting this stomach bug that is going around too?! Just looking forward to having next week off work and getting through ER and ET!

Good luck tomorrow! I can't wait to hear how it goes. Not much longer! 



PollyJo said:


> Thank you so much for your support all of you! and a tonne of :dust:your way, and happy pregnacies for all of your preggos.
> I just got back from the ER. No eggs for me. Nothing there at all, so it's a complete fracasse.... a huge bummer:cry: but I guess this is the end of the road for us. Good luck to all the rest of you ttc still in the coming days and 2013...I will stalk for a little while though!

:hugs: I'm so sorry. I wish that things like this never happened. It just isn't fair. :hugs:



TwoRdue said:


> Good luck Andrea.x
> 
> Mo how exciting to getting to the tww not much longer to wait.
> 
> Polly - wanted to say sorry and big hugs
> 
> AFM Its been a wile since I have been on here and wanted to see how all was going. I'm finally 11 weeks today and had a scan yesterday and baby is very happy and snug in there, ms is getting better but has been replaced with a cold at the moment and the worst part is I have lost my since of taste and smell so I crave something but can't taste it.. how is everyone doing??

Yay for 11 weeks! Sorry to hear about your cold.


----------



## MoBaby

Mrsc: same day thaw I believe since vitrification was used. It's only about a 3-4 hour process to thaw them.


----------



## MrsC8776

Ahh ok. I hope it goes well. Fx for some pics! :thumbup:


----------



## GettingBroody

Andrea - this is beginning to sound very promising!!! My trigger was totally gone by 9dpo... Fx'd for you that this is it!! :dust:


----------



## drsquid

polly- im so sorry. that sucks


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi <3

Here's my sucky update...lol...well Beta is down to where they want it...but guess what...estradial (or however you spell it) is up which could mean that I developed a cyst. More blood work tomorrow and an ultrasound. Hopefully it's nothing...This just plain sucks! 

Hope everyone is having a great day!!!! xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Lindsay18

Polly- I am so so sorry. I'm sure you are so disappointed. Is there anything moving forward or are you definitely out? I can't imagine how you must feel. Here for you!!! Xoxo

Praying- good and bad news huh? Ugh I'm sorry. I'm hoping that the ultrasound goes well and they can figure everything out, girl!!!


----------



## jchic

Prayin :( Hoping the cyst goes away quickly and you can get ready to start again!!!

Polly - so sorry honey!!!!

Lindsay - we need to catch up! Will call you this week - have much to chat about!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Polly - so sorry :hugs:

Michelle - GL tomorrow.. 

Praying - I hope the cyst goes away soon.

Andrea - Sounding positive!! FXed for you!

Two - Glad to hear from you... boo on the cold.

Lindsay & jchic - How are you girls doing??

AFM, nothing much going on except work is really busy.... I can't wait for Monday to find out what we are having!!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Want- doing great!!! How are you girlie?! I can't wait to hear from you on Monday!!! So exciting!!!


----------



## Jenn76

MoBaby said:


> Jenn I'm not going to lie, Florida is pretty amazing :) I don't live there anymore but lived in South Florida for several years... I want to move back but DH says no :(




MoBaby said:


> Getting: Nervous, excited, etc.... I just pray this works... There is no reason why it shouldn't... Have to get past the thaw part :) I'm hoping for an excellent blast Friday and they don't have to thaw but 1. Hopefully I get a pic of it :)

That is one thing that sucks with Canada, no warm provinces, lot's of snow. Good Luck with your thaw and transfer. Friday will be here soon.



michelle01 said:


> Good luck Polly!
> 
> bubu - Hope you get some answers at your appt! And I am sending you tons of :dust: and :hugs: that you get your miracle baby in the new year ;)
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing good!
> 
> I have my next scan tomorrow; this time around I feel crappy, nauseated and these darn headaches! I am sure the nausea is from the doxy meds, but I wonder if I may be getting this stomach bug that is going around too?! Just looking forward to having next week off work and getting through ER and ET!

That sucks that you are feeling bad, hopefully it passes before ER.



AndreaFlorida said:


> I'm just stuck in the never ending tww!!!!!! Ehhh.....so blaming frustrating....My test this morning was positive again :) and slight darker than yesterday....I duno I give up ya can't tell on pee sticks LOL....not unless they stay this way or get WAY darker by 14dpo....just waiting and waiting and waiting EHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!! This is gonna be the death of me!

Sounds positive to me! 



PollyJo said:


> Thank you so much for your support all of you! and a tonne of :dust:your way, and happy pregnacies for all of your preggos.
> I just got back from the ER. No eggs for me. Nothing there at all, so it's a complete fracasse.... a huge bummer:cry: but I guess this is the end of the road for us. Good luck to all the rest of you ttc still in the coming days and 2013...I will stalk for a little while though!

:hugs: Awe Polly, I am so sorry! :hugs:



TwoRdue said:


> Good luck Andrea.x
> 
> Mo how exciting to getting to the tww not much longer to wait.
> 
> Polly - wanted to say sorry and big hugs
> 
> AFM Its been a wile since I have been on here and wanted to see how all was going. I'm finally 11 weeks today and had a scan yesterday and baby is very happy and snug in there, ms is getting better but has been replaced with a cold at the moment and the worst part is I have lost my since of taste and smell so I crave something but can't taste it.. how is everyone doing??

Glad to hear your scan went well. I had that cold too right after my ms ended too, it's so not fair.



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Hi <3
> 
> Here's my sucky update...lol...well Beta is down to where they want it...but guess what...estradial (or however you spell it) is up which could mean that I developed a cyst. More blood work tomorrow and an ultrasound. Hopefully it's nothing...This just plain sucks!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!!!! xoxoxoxoxoxo

Glad to hear beta is finally there. I hope the cyst doesn't delay you. :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

18 follies is awesome michelle!! not that you did not know ;) My pregnancy is fantastic-although lifted a table with a coworker at work and am having aches and a sharp shooting pain in the vag-makes me worry about baby! But yes, hardy any morning sickness-I did have to shove a ton of cheezits in my mouth at work b.c I got pukey-turns out it is because i missed my morning snack-oops! So I really can't complain, and 2nd tri tomorrow so very excited!!!!


----------



## almosthere

want-how exciting about monday-you find out early-I do not find out the sex until 20 weeks!!!! Thats next year! oh man! LOL


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lindsay18 said:


> Want- doing great!!! How are you girlie?! I can't wait to hear from you on Monday!!! So exciting!!!

I am doing good... Easing up a little now that I am in the second trimester.. The spotting and bleeding seemed to have stopped (knock on wood).. Now I am just waiting to find out what we are having and start my visits to baby stores.. LOL!


----------



## wantbabysoon

almosthere said:


> want-how exciting about monday-you find out early-I do not find out the sex until 20 weeks!!!! Thats next year! oh man! LOL

My official scan with the doctor is at 20 weeks on 21st Dec... I could not wait so found a private place that does scans!! LOL


----------



## MrsC8776

PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Hi <3
> 
> Here's my sucky update...lol...well Beta is down to where they want it...but guess what...estradial (or however you spell it) is up which could mean that I developed a cyst. More blood work tomorrow and an ultrasound. Hopefully it's nothing...This just plain sucks!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!!!! xoxoxoxoxoxo

Great news about the beta but sorry about the possible cyst. I hope things go well tomorrow. Please let us know. Are you hoping to do a FET cycle as soon as this is all cleared up? 



wantbabysoon said:


> Polly - so sorry :hugs:
> 
> Michelle - GL tomorrow..
> 
> Praying - I hope the cyst goes away soon.
> 
> Andrea - Sounding positive!! FXed for you!
> 
> Two - Glad to hear from you... boo on the cold.
> 
> Lindsay & jchic - How are you girls doing??
> 
> AFM, nothing much going on except work is really busy.... I can't wait for Monday to find out what we are having!!!!

Yay for Monday! I can't wait to hear. 



almosthere said:


> 18 follies is awesome michelle!! not that you did not know ;) My pregnancy is fantastic-although lifted a table with a coworker at work and am having aches and a sharp shooting pain in the vag-makes me worry about baby! But yes, hardy any morning sickness-I did have to shove a ton of cheezits in my mouth at work b.c I got pukey-turns out it is because i missed my morning snack-oops! So I really can't complain, and 2nd tri tomorrow so very excited!!!!

I have the shooting pain in the vag area on occasion sometimes too. I know many pains are common in pregnancy so I'm not worrying about it. I hope it ends for you soon.


----------



## azlissie

Polly I am so sorry - what a huge disappointment. Did your RE measure your E2 levels before retrieval? It's just so frustrating.

Michelle, good luck with your scan tomorrow!!

Praying, I hope you don't have a cyst - I know they can sometimes delay things.

Mo, best of luck for Friday! I'll be sending lots of :dust: your way!

Bomo, are you having luck figuring out the financing? I can't wait to see how your DE cycle goes!

MrsC, I hope the hubby's job works out okay.

AFM, nothing real exciting going on. I'm going tomorrow for my prog test but I won't get the results until Friday afternoon. I wish this 2ww would go faster! I'm going to a double feature tomorrow night - Breaking Dawn parts 1 and 2 so that will help pass some time :haha:

To the ladies bummed about the snow, come to AZ!! It was 83 degrees here today - I was wearing short sleeves and running the A/C in the car. I hope it's a little cooler by next week because it's hard to feel in the Thanksgiving mood when it's this warm!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

MrsC8776 said:


> PRAYIN4BABIES said:
> 
> 
> Hi <3
> 
> Here's my sucky update...lol...well Beta is down to where they want it...but guess what...estradial (or however you spell it) is up which could mean that I developed a cyst. More blood work tomorrow and an ultrasound. Hopefully it's nothing...This just plain sucks!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!!!! xoxoxoxoxoxo
> 
> Great news about the beta but sorry about the possible cyst. I hope things go well tomorrow. Please let us know. Are you hoping to do a FET cycle as soon as this is all cleared up?
> 
> 
> 
> wantbabysoon said:
> 
> 
> Polly - so sorry :hugs:
> 
> Michelle - GL tomorrow..
> 
> Praying - I hope the cyst goes away soon.
> 
> Andrea - Sounding positive!! FXed for you!
> 
> Two - Glad to hear from you... boo on the cold.
> 
> Lindsay & jchic - How are you girls doing??
> 
> AFM, nothing much going on except work is really busy.... I can't wait for Monday to find out what we are having!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yay for Monday! I can't wait to hear.
> 
> 
> 
> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> 18 follies is awesome michelle!! not that you did not know ;) My pregnancy is fantastic-although lifted a table with a coworker at work and am having aches and a sharp shooting pain in the vag-makes me worry about baby! But yes, hardy any morning sickness-I did have to shove a ton of cheezits in my mouth at work b.c I got pukey-turns out it is because i missed my morning snack-oops! So I really can't complain, and 2nd tri tomorrow so very excited!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I have the shooting pain in the vag area on occasion sometimes too. I know many pains are common in pregnancy so I'm not worrying about it. I hope it ends for you soon.Click to expand...


As soon as Im in the clear we will do the fet..the office shuts down for a couple of weeks in december so time is precious right now and this new roadblock might delay it further:cry:..I will update as soon as they let me know whats going on...


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

azlissie said:


> Polly I am so sorry - what a huge disappointment. Did your RE measure your E2 levels before retrieval? It's just so frustrating.
> 
> Michelle, good luck with your scan tomorrow!!
> 
> Praying, I hope you don't have a cyst - I know they can sometimes delay things.
> 
> Mo, best of luck for Friday! I'll be sending lots of :dust: your way!
> 
> Bomo, are you having luck figuring out the financing? I can't wait to see how your DE cycle goes!
> 
> MrsC, I hope the hubby's job works out okay.
> 
> AFM, nothing real exciting going on. I'm going tomorrow for my prog test but I won't get the results until Friday afternoon. I wish this 2ww would go faster! I'm going to a double feature tomorrow night - Breaking Dawn parts 1 and 2 so that will help pass some time :haha:
> 
> To the ladies bummed about the snow, come to AZ!! It was 83 degrees here today - I was wearing short sleeves and running the A/C in the car. I hope it's a little cooler by next week because it's hard to feel in the Thanksgiving mood when it's this warm!

Hi! hopefully its nothing big and we can move ahead with the process.....i have my tickets for tomorrow night too! Cant wait to see it!


----------



## Stinas

bubumaci - I think some time off will be good. I was sad but now im kind of glad to pretend im normal for a little while. lol 
I hope DH gets some answers soon!

Mo - FX !!!

Michele - I hope you dont get the bug! Feel better!

Andrea - I hope this TWW goes by faster for you!!!

Polly - Oh no! I am sooo sorry! Did they give you a reason why? :hugs::hugs:

Prayin - I hope the ultrasounds goes well! Thats a bit of a bummer...hopefully it changes!

azlissie - I am going to see it after work too!!! lol A bunch of us from work are going....of course I am the last to get out, but one of the ladies is saving 12 seats for us lol 
83!! I am jealous!! I can see my breath here! Its 38!

As for me.....DH took his first clomid pill today!!! :happydance: He picked them up today and started them today. One a week. Weird....but thats what the doc said. Dh freaked out when he read the package "Clomid for women" lol Hes like "im not taking this shit....ill end up growing boobs"....so I went on to tell him we can share bras lol He went on to call the doc, who then went on to tell him that it has been proven to boost testosterone. 
So next month we will find out if it has done the trick I guess. Much prayers needed!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Stinas - that just made me laugh out loud that you told you dh you could share bras!!!


Almost - Yey for being 12 weeks :)

Want so exciting to find out the sex! I'm gonna try and get a private scan too over the weekend :)

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## GettingBroody

Prayin - keeping everything crossed that your scan goes well and you can start moving towards your FET as soon as possible :hugs:

Michelle - good luck today!!!!

Az - glad you're finding things to distract you! 2WW is a killer! When will you test? :coffee:

Want - so excited for you for Monday!! I bet you can't wait!!

Stinas - yay for DH getting started! Fx'd it makes a big difference! 

Andrea - looking forward to today's update!!

Mo - only one more sleep to FET!! :sleep:

BOMO - hope you managed to get your financing sorted out... This is all hard enough withough throwing money worries into the mix. 

Afm, no news really. Just waiting for a letter from the hospital with the apt for my scan - should be in the next week or two, feels like aaaages since I saw lo!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

azlissie said:


> Polly I am so sorry - what a huge disappointment. Did your RE measure your E2 levels before retrieval? It's just so frustrating.
> 
> Michelle, good luck with your scan tomorrow!!
> 
> Praying, I hope you don't have a cyst - I know they can sometimes delay things.
> 
> Mo, best of luck for Friday! I'll be sending lots of :dust: your way!
> 
> Bomo, are you having luck figuring out the financing? I can't wait to see how your DE cycle goes!
> 
> MrsC, I hope the hubby's job works out okay.
> 
> AFM, nothing real exciting going on. I'm going tomorrow for my prog test but I won't get the results until Friday afternoon. I wish this 2ww would go faster! I'm going to a double feature tomorrow night - Breaking Dawn parts 1 and 2 so that will help pass some time :haha:
> 
> To the ladies bummed about the snow, come to AZ!! It was 83 degrees here today - I was wearing short sleeves and running the A/C in the car. I hope it's a little cooler by next week because it's hard to feel in the Thanksgiving mood when it's this warm!

Good luck at your test tomorrow! Have fun at the movie! I might drag hubby to see it if he is still home next week. I'll give it time to settle down before I try to see it. 



Stinas said:


> bubumaci - I think some time off will be good. I was sad but now im kind of glad to pretend im normal for a little while. lol
> I hope DH gets some answers soon!
> 
> Mo - FX !!!
> 
> Michele - I hope you dont get the bug! Feel better!
> 
> Andrea - I hope this TWW goes by faster for you!!!
> 
> Polly - Oh no! I am sooo sorry! Did they give you a reason why? :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Prayin - I hope the ultrasounds goes well! Thats a bit of a bummer...hopefully it changes!
> 
> azlissie - I am going to see it after work too!!! lol A bunch of us from work are going....of course I am the last to get out, but one of the ladies is saving 12 seats for us lol
> 83!! I am jealous!! I can see my breath here! Its 38!
> 
> As for me.....DH took his first clomid pill today!!! :happydance: He picked them up today and started them today. One a week. Weird....but thats what the doc said. Dh freaked out when he read the package "Clomid for women" lol Hes like "im not taking this shit....ill end up growing boobs"....so I went on to tell him we can share bras lol He went on to call the doc, who then went on to tell him that it has been proven to boost testosterone.
> So next month we will find out if it has done the trick I guess. Much prayers needed!

Yay for your DH starting clomid. Weird he only has to take it once a week. Hopefully it works. Question... are they trying to see if it will actually make swimmers show in a SA or are they just hoping for a better result with a TESE? 



GettingBroody said:


> Prayin - keeping everything crossed that your scan goes well and you can start moving towards your FET as soon as possible :hugs:
> 
> Michelle - good luck today!!!!
> 
> Az - glad you're finding things to distract you! 2WW is a killer! When will you test? :coffee:
> 
> Want - so excited for you for Monday!! I bet you can't wait!!
> 
> Stinas - yay for DH getting started! Fx'd it makes a big difference!
> 
> Andrea - looking forward to today's update!!
> 
> Mo - only one more sleep to FET!! :sleep:
> 
> BOMO - hope you managed to get your financing sorted out... This is all hard enough withough throwing money worries into the mix.
> 
> Afm, no news really. Just waiting for a letter from the hospital with the apt for my scan - should be in the next week or two, feels like aaaages since I saw lo!!!

Fx for a letter soon!


----------



## honeycheeks

just dropped in to say hi to everyone. I am on my phone so couldn't catch up with all the posts. I had been feeling quite down and lonely after losing Little Mac and Cheese.I was already feeling like family with them. now I have sort of come to terms with our loss. just praying that I stay strong to brave whatever difficulties might arrive next. I would hopefully have our next embryo transfer by mid January. I have some serious catching up to do when I get on my computer.


----------



## Jenn76

almosthere said:


> 18 follies is awesome michelle!! not that you did not know ;) My pregnancy is fantastic-although lifted a table with a coworker at work and am having aches and a sharp shooting pain in the vag-makes me worry about baby! But yes, hardy any morning sickness-I did have to shove a ton of cheezits in my mouth at work b.c I got pukey-turns out it is because i missed my morning snack-oops! So I really can't complain, and 2nd tri tomorrow so very excited!!!!

I have sharp pains from time to time as well but not shooting up from my vag. I asked my OB and she said it was normal but to contact her if it was coming from my vagina. I would call your OB even though it's probably just from over exerting yourself. Congrats on 12 weeks, have you told the world yet?



wantbabysoon said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> want-how exciting about monday-you find out early-I do not find out the sex until 20 weeks!!!! Thats next year! oh man! LOL
> 
> My official scan with the doctor is at 20 weeks on 21st Dec... I could not wait so found a private place that does scans!! LOLClick to expand...

I decided to wait for the 20 week scan, seems like time is standing still, two weeks to go. Good luck on Monday, I hope baby cooperates. What do you think it will be?



azlissie said:


> Polly I am so sorry - what a huge disappointment. Did your RE measure your E2 levels before retrieval? It's just so frustrating.
> 
> Michelle, good luck with your scan tomorrow!!
> 
> Praying, I hope you don't have a cyst - I know they can sometimes delay things.
> 
> Mo, best of luck for Friday! I'll be sending lots of :dust: your way!
> 
> Bomo, are you having luck figuring out the financing? I can't wait to see how your DE cycle goes!
> 
> MrsC, I hope the hubby's job works out okay.
> 
> AFM, nothing real exciting going on. I'm going tomorrow for my prog test but I won't get the results until Friday afternoon. I wish this 2ww would go faster! I'm going to a double feature tomorrow night - Breaking Dawn parts 1 and 2 so that will help pass some time :haha:
> 
> To the ladies bummed about the snow, come to AZ!! It was 83 degrees here today - I was wearing short sleeves and running the A/C in the car. I hope it's a little cooler by next week because it's hard to feel in the Thanksgiving mood when it's this warm!

Jealous, but I have to admit the snow can be nice when you don't have to shovel it and drive in it. I love snuggling up by the fire on a snowy night. Good Luck tomorrow.



Stinas said:


> bubumaci - I think some time off will be good. I was sad but now im kind of glad to pretend im normal for a little while. lol
> I hope DH gets some answers soon!
> 
> Mo - FX !!!
> 
> Michele - I hope you dont get the bug! Feel better!
> 
> Andrea - I hope this TWW goes by faster for you!!!
> 
> Polly - Oh no! I am sooo sorry! Did they give you a reason why? :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Prayin - I hope the ultrasounds goes well! Thats a bit of a bummer...hopefully it changes!
> 
> azlissie - I am going to see it after work too!!! lol A bunch of us from work are going....of course I am the last to get out, but one of the ladies is saving 12 seats for us lol
> 83!! I am jealous!! I can see my breath here! Its 38!
> 
> As for me.....DH took his first clomid pill today!!! :happydance: He picked them up today and started them today. One a week. Weird....but thats what the doc said. Dh freaked out when he read the package "Clomid for women" lol Hes like "im not taking this shit....ill end up growing boobs"....so I went on to tell him we can share bras lol He went on to call the doc, who then went on to tell him that it has been proven to boost testosterone.
> So next month we will find out if it has done the trick I guess. Much prayers needed!

Yeah for DH starting his meds! I hope this help.



Pink gerbera said:


> Stinas - that just made me laugh out loud that you told you dh you could share bras!!!
> 
> 
> Almost - Yey for being 12 weeks :)
> 
> Want so exciting to find out the sex! I'm gonna try and get a private scan too over the weekend :)
> 
> Have a good day everyone xx

Yeah for finding out the sex, I can't wait to hear.



GettingBroody said:


> Prayin - keeping everything crossed that your scan goes well and you can start moving towards your FET as soon as possible :hugs:
> 
> Michelle - good luck today!!!!
> 
> Az - glad you're finding things to distract you! 2WW is a killer! When will you test? :coffee:
> 
> Want - so excited for you for Monday!! I bet you can't wait!!
> 
> Stinas - yay for DH getting started! Fx'd it makes a big difference!
> 
> Andrea - looking forward to today's update!!
> 
> Mo - only one more sleep to FET!! :sleep:
> 
> BOMO - hope you managed to get your financing sorted out... This is all hard enough withough throwing money worries into the mix.
> 
> Afm, no news really. Just waiting for a letter from the hospital with the apt for my scan - should be in the next week or two, feels like aaaages since I saw lo!!!

Are you having the NT scan? I hope your letter arrives soon.



honeycheeks said:


> just dropped in to say hi to everyone. I am on my phone so couldn't catch up with all the posts. I had been feeling quite down and lonely after losing Little Mac and Cheese.I was already feeling like family with them. now I have sort of come to terms with our loss. just praying that I stay strong to brave whatever difficulties might arrive next. I would hopefully have our next embryo transfer by mid January. I have some serious catching up to do when I get on my computer.

:hugs: I hope 2013 is your year.


----------



## almosthere

Thanks ladies

Jen I will let my doctor know tuesday as that is my "12 week apt." we will hear baby on doppler. I feel fine today so I really think it was just from the lifting and rest did me well! I am announcing to my parents and sister at thanksgiving, 1 more week, ahhh!!! then to friends the day after and a month later we surprise dh's family when we step off the plane with my belly!


----------



## michelle01

almost - Happy 12 weeks ;) Glad things are going well; the pain is probably normal in that area, hope it gets better for you!

Jenn - How are you doing??

az - My parents and sister live in Arizona! I LOVE it there; my son and I are visiting them in December. If I didn't have such a good job in IL and didn't have a ton of dogs from rescue I would move there in a heartbeat :) Enjoy the double feature!

Stinas - You are so funny about the bra :haha: Had to chuckle out loud with that! That is great though you are getting started again ;)

Honey - I am so sorry :hugs: hopefully 2013 will be your lucky year ;)

Pink & what - YAY for getting gender scans ;) how exciting! hope you are both doing well!

Mobaby - Tomorrow is the day ;) Good luck!!!

Prayin - Hope that your cyst goes away soon so you can get started again! 

MrsC - How are you doing?

Hi GettingBroody :hi: Hope your doing well!

Lindsay - How are you doing?

AFM - Scan is just a little over an hour away! Still feeling pretty nauseated, so strange cause I didn't have any of this the last two cycles; maybe it is a good sign ;) In any case, getting closer to ER!


----------



## michelle01

I just got back from my scan; 10 follies on each side...WOOT WOOT! That is more then I have ever had with any previous cycle and she also said there looks like there could be a few more. The largest is 12, there are 11's and 10's as well and they are growing evenly on each side; something that didn't happen before either; I always had a couple dominent ones before!! Just waiting for the call now this afternoon on my estrodial level.


----------



## wantbabysoon

That is an awesome number michelle...


----------



## Pink gerbera

Great news Michelle xx


----------



## drsquid

michelle- yay

vag pain- do a search for "lightening bolt vagina" lots and lots of people mention it. i had it a bunch first and early 2nd trimester. likely a variant of ligament pain

so.. slightly off topic but.. a girl at my gym has also been trying to get pregnant. was going to do ivf and icsi etc. we had been talking about it a bunch. i didnt see her for a bit. ran into her last night... her husband died suddenly of a heart attack at 38 years old. so horrible.


----------



## Jenn76

almosthere said:


> Thanks ladies
> 
> Jen I will let my doctor know tuesday as that is my "12 week apt." we will hear baby on doppler. I feel fine today so I really think it was just from the lifting and rest did me well! I am announcing to my parents and sister at thanksgiving, 1 more week, ahhh!!! then to friends the day after and a month later we surprise dh's family when we step off the plane with my belly!

So exciting! I told my family at Thanksgiving as well. How are you doing it? I really like the belly plan, how is your bump are you showing now?



michelle01 said:


> I just got back from my scan; 10 follies on each side...WOOT WOOT! That is more then I have ever had with any previous cycle and she also said there looks like there could be a few more. The largest is 12, there are 11's and 10's as well and they are growing evenly on each side; something that didn't happen before either; I always had a couple dominent ones before!! Just waiting for the call now this afternoon on my estrodial level.

That's great news! Sounds like this is going to be your time! I'm doing good, just suffering from horrible back pain. It's pre-existing so it was to be expected, just sucks since I can't have it treated.


----------



## almosthere

Michelle 20 follies or more?! Amazing!


----------



## Jenn76

drsquid said:


> michelle- yay
> 
> vag pain- do a search for "lightening bolt vagina" lots and lots of people mention it. i had it a bunch first and early 2nd trimester. likely a variant of ligament pain
> 
> so.. slightly off topic but.. a girl at my gym has also been trying to get pregnant. was going to do ivf and icsi etc. we had been talking about it a bunch. i didnt see her for a bit. ran into her last night... her husband died suddenly of a heart attack at 38 years old. so horrible.

OMG, that is horrible. I work with a woman that the same thing happened to her husband at 27 years of age. She had a five month old at the time. So sad and unexpected. Makes you really happy to have everyday that you do.


----------



## MoBaby

Drs that's horrible! I think that's why I'm on dh so much.... He is overweight (60-80 lbs) and has heart disease in his family and he is inactive except whatever he does at work and when he coaches...I told him I don't want him to have a HA and die when our kids are little or ever!! He is 32 now but makes me worry :( and he won't do anything about it. Frustrates me!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Michelle great news :happydance:

honey :( :hugs: :hugs: and more :hugs: I'm so sorry you're feeling so down right now....prayers sent your way ......and my tears flowing for you as well :( I cannot imagine how bad you feel.....hang in there sweetheart! 

AFM---Lots of crampiness....can't tell if the FRER is darkening or about the same....but I guess a day or two shall show....I still have a line :) and thats exciting! Last cycle this far NO lines what so ever!


----------



## michelle01

drs - OMG, that is so heartbreaking. I could not even imagine what she is going through. It definitely makes you appreciate what you have; cause it can be gone so quickly.

Jenn - Sorry about your back pain; once you have your little ones it will be all worth it ;)

Andrea - A line is a line :) Sounds like you got yourself a BFP!! :happydance:


----------



## MrsC8776

honeycheeks said:


> just dropped in to say hi to everyone. I am on my phone so couldn't catch up with all the posts. I had been feeling quite down and lonely after losing Little Mac and Cheese.I was already feeling like family with them. now I have sort of come to terms with our loss. just praying that I stay strong to brave whatever difficulties might arrive next. I would hopefully have our next embryo transfer by mid January. I have some serious catching up to do when I get on my computer.

:hugs: Fx for January and a bfp! 



michelle01 said:


> almost - Happy 12 weeks ;) Glad things are going well; the pain is probably normal in that area, hope it gets better for you!
> 
> Jenn - How are you doing??
> 
> az - My parents and sister live in Arizona! I LOVE it there; my son and I are visiting them in December. If I didn't have such a good job in IL and didn't have a ton of dogs from rescue I would move there in a heartbeat :) Enjoy the double feature!
> 
> Stinas - You are so funny about the bra :haha: Had to chuckle out loud with that! That is great though you are getting started again ;)
> 
> Honey - I am so sorry :hugs: hopefully 2013 will be your lucky year ;)
> 
> Pink & what - YAY for getting gender scans ;) how exciting! hope you are both doing well!
> 
> Mobaby - Tomorrow is the day ;) Good luck!!!
> 
> Prayin - Hope that your cyst goes away soon so you can get started again!
> 
> MrsC - How are you doing?
> 
> Hi GettingBroody :hi: Hope your doing well!
> 
> Lindsay - How are you doing?
> 
> AFM - Scan is just a little over an hour away! Still feeling pretty nauseated, so strange cause I didn't have any of this the last two cycles; maybe it is a good sign ;) In any case, getting closer to ER!

I'm doing good. Just feeling these little girls and waiting for my appointment on Tuesday. 

Replying to your other post as well. Yay for so many follies! Fx for some good eggs at ER! 



drsquid said:


> michelle- yay
> 
> vag pain- do a search for "lightening bolt vagina" lots and lots of people mention it. i had it a bunch first and early 2nd trimester. likely a variant of ligament pain
> 
> so.. slightly off topic but.. a girl at my gym has also been trying to get pregnant. was going to do ivf and icsi etc. we had been talking about it a bunch. i didnt see her for a bit. ran into her last night... her husband died suddenly of a heart attack at 38 years old. so horrible.

That is horrible and so sad. She must be so devastated in so many ways. 



AndreaFlorida said:


> Michelle great news :happydance:
> 
> honey :( :hugs: :hugs: and more :hugs: I'm so sorry you're feeling so down right now....prayers sent your way ......and my tears flowing for you as well :( I cannot imagine how bad you feel.....hang in there sweetheart!
> 
> AFM---Lots of crampiness....can't tell if the FRER is darkening or about the same....but I guess a day or two shall show....I still have a line :) and thats exciting! Last cycle this far NO lines what so ever!

Great news that you still have a line!


----------



## azlissie

Michelle your scan sounds great! 20 follies is impressive!

Jenn, sorry about the back pain. I have arthritis in my back do I'm a little worried about having lots of pain if I ever get pg. hope you feel better!

Andrea I've got everything crossed for you!

So I've had a mild headache all day and some weird pains behind my belly button. I'm only 5dpiui so I'm sure it's all in my head!!


----------



## Jenn76

AndreaFlorida said:


> Michelle great news :happydance:
> 
> honey :( :hugs: :hugs: and more :hugs: I'm so sorry you're feeling so down right now....prayers sent your way ......and my tears flowing for you as well :( I cannot imagine how bad you feel.....hang in there sweetheart!
> 
> AFM---Lots of crampiness....can't tell if the FRER is darkening or about the same....but I guess a day or two shall show....I still have a line :) and thats exciting! Last cycle this far NO lines what so ever!

Sounds like you have a BFP. :) 



azlissie said:


> Michelle your scan sounds great! 20 follies is impressive!
> 
> Jenn, sorry about the back pain. I have arthritis in my back do I'm a little worried about having lots of pain if I ever get pg. hope you feel better!
> 
> Andrea I've got everything crossed for you!
> 
> So I've had a mild headache all day and some weird pains behind my belly button. I'm only 5dpiui so I'm sure it's all in my head!!

Thanks! I'm hoping a pregnancy belt helps, you'll probably need one too. I imagine you won't be able to take arthritis meds. Back pain sucks! FX you are on your way to BFP! :dust:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I hope so but not gonna get my hopes up yet :)


----------



## michelle01

My estrogen level is only 524...so frustrating. He increased my follistum again tonight and in the morning. I am praying it goes up. I go back Saturday for another scan. Keep your FX'ed for me.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

FX tightly Michelle!! Hang in there praying the upping Follistim works miracles.....


As for me IM CRAMPING like AF is here :( I keep going to toilet to check :( its not time but this hurts.....and my lower back is killing me :(


----------



## almosthere

Hi jenn-sorry I did not ignore your post-I just saw you posted right before me!! I am showing-but hardly to other people yet-I actually just posted my photo from today in my journal, feel free to take a peek!!! Still have my nausea if I forget to snack often enough...have gained about 6/7lbs already eeeeek!


----------



## almosthere

Baby dust andrea!!!!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Very crampy and feeling completely out :(


----------



## drsquid

andrea- you are getting pos tests right? most people have felt crampy. when is your test?


----------



## Pink gerbera

Andrea don't feel out yet. I cramped so bad I had to take pain killers and got my bfp. I'm feeling positive for you :)

Jenn I'm sorry you're having back pain!

Dr - that's really sad. 

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## GettingBroody

Andrea - the night before my bfp I had the worst af cramps ever, was doubled over! Also had severe leg cramps the same night which for me has always been a sure sign that af is coming. So don't give up hope yet. Why can't pregnancy have a totally different set of symptoms to af?! - it's very confusing for us poor ladies!!! :wacko: Sending you loads of :dust:

Az - loads of :dust: for you too!!

Michelle - sorry your levels were low, fx'd crossed very tightly for Sat!

Mo - Happy FET Day! :dance: Good luck! Update us soon!

Almost - just had a look at your new bump pic, very cute!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

michelle01 said:


> almost - Happy 12 weeks ;) Glad things are going well; the pain is probably normal in that area, hope it gets better for you!
> 
> Jenn - How are you doing??
> 
> az - My parents and sister live in Arizona! I LOVE it there; my son and I are visiting them in December. If I didn't have such a good job in IL and didn't have a ton of dogs from rescue I would move there in a heartbeat :) Enjoy the double feature!
> 
> Stinas - You are so funny about the bra :haha: Had to chuckle out loud with that! That is great though you are getting started again ;)
> 
> Honey - I am so sorry :hugs: hopefully 2013 will be your lucky year ;)
> 
> Pink & what - YAY for getting gender scans ;) how exciting! hope you are both doing well!
> 
> Mobaby - Tomorrow is the day ;) Good luck!!!
> 
> Prayin - Hope that your cyst goes away soon so you can get started again!
> 
> MrsC - How are you doing?
> 
> Hi GettingBroody :hi: Hope your doing well!
> 
> Lindsay - How are you doing?
> 
> AFM - Scan is just a little over an hour away! Still feeling pretty nauseated, so strange cause I didn't have any of this the last two cycles; maybe it is a good sign ;) In any case, getting closer to ER!

Hey Michelle - Congrats on 20 follies!!! That's such a great number! I'm doing really good. Starting to try to plan for the next few months (OCD kicking in LOL). Other that that just taking it one day at a time and enjoying every minute :). Can't wait to see your ticker in your signature soon!!!


----------



## almosthere

pulling for you andrea!!!

GL MICHELLE with your numbers rising!!! FX!!

MO GL TODAY SO EXCITINGG!!! =)


----------



## Jenn76

Michelle: They had to up my meds twice as well, I'm sure this last increase will bring you to where you need to be. Good Luck on Saturday.

Kayla: Your bump is adorable! 

Lindsay and Pink: Happy 16 weeks! How are you ladies feeling?

Andrea: Cramps could be pregnancy related as well. Praying for you!

Mobaby: Good Luck today!!!!!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Today is here!! Yay!! Okay I need lots and lots of baby dust and prayers and whatever else anyone can think of!!!!!! I don't go for another 5 hours (get to center at noon 130 procedure)... I will update!! Please thaw baby and be good!! I only want one to have to be thawed :)


----------



## michelle01

GOOD LUCK Mobaby ;) I bet this will be the cycle for you!!! Massive :dust: your way!!!!

Thanks everyone; I am just paranoid and although I have a lot of follicles, if the e2 level doesn't conicide, I am terrified of not getting good quality embies again. Hopefully the increase will do the trick. Hope everyone is doing good ...HAPPY FRIDAY!


----------



## MrsC8776

Good luck today MoBaby!!!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

FX Mo!!!

:bfn: :( :cry: oh well.....still no sore bb's so thats way diff. out of EVERY cycle for 3 and a half years I've had sore bb's ....not this one?!?!?! So I might not be out yet I suppose....gonna think about getting some FRER tonight :) I can't stop POAS :)


----------



## MrsC8776

Andrea~ No counting yourself out until the witch shows. Fx for you!


----------



## GettingBroody

:hugs: Andrea. Still keeping my fx'd for you!

Mo - only 2 hours to go! Sending your embie warm thawing thoughts!!!!

Afm, got the appointment letter from the hospital today. Dating scan next Wed, then back in the following Tues for first official antenatal visit. Can't believe they fit me in next week - was convinced it wouldn't be til week 13 or 14 because I was so late sending in my referral... Yay!!


----------



## Jenn76

AndreaFlorida said:


> FX Mo!!!
> 
> :bfn: :( :cry: oh well.....still no sore bb's so thats way diff. out of EVERY cycle for 3 and a half years I've had sore bb's ....not this one?!?!?! So I might not be out yet I suppose....gonna think about getting some FRER tonight :) I can't stop POAS :)

I agree with MrsC you're not out until AF shows! 



GettingBroody said:


> :hugs: Andrea. Still keeping my fx'd for you!
> 
> Mo - only 2 hours to go! Sending your embie warm thawing thoughts!!!!
> 
> Afm, got the appointment letter from the hospital today. Dating scan next Wed, then back in the following Tues for first official antenatal visit. Can't believe they fit me in next week - was convinced it wouldn't be til week 13 or 14 because I was so late sending in my referral... Yay!!

Glad to hear they are getting you in so soon! Good Luck at your scan.


----------



## MrsC8776

GettingBroody said:


> :hugs: Andrea. Still keeping my fx'd for you!
> 
> Mo - only 2 hours to go! Sending your embie warm thawing thoughts!!!!
> 
> Afm, got the appointment letter from the hospital today. Dating scan next Wed, then back in the following Tues for first official antenatal visit. Can't believe they fit me in next week - was convinced it wouldn't be til week 13 or 14 because I was so late sending in my referral... Yay!!

Great news! If you want the NT testing done make sure to mention it so that they can schedule you for that. It's usually done around 12 weeks. :thumbup:

Edit: Just remembered you are having twins. The scan and first set of blood work should be ok but in all honestly I would try to avoid the second set of testing.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Getting that's great news! Can't wait to hear how you get one!

Jenn thanks I'm good. Starting to feel better so enjoying my second trimester. Still get tired but its no way near as bad as before :)

Xx


----------



## Lindsay18

Pink- happy avacado week LOL! Yay guacamole!!!

Mo - FINGERS CROSSED FOR YOUUUUU!!!!

Andrea - same feelings here - you're not out yet! Don't get down!! xoxo

Happy Friday everyone! How are all of you feeling?!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

MoBaby said:


> Today is here!! Yay!! Okay I need lots and lots of baby dust and prayers and whatever else anyone can think of!!!!!! I don't go for another 5 hours (get to center at noon 130 procedure)... I will update!! Please thaw baby and be good!! I only want one to have to be thawed :)


Good Luck <3


----------



## michelle01

Happy 16 weeks Pink & Lindsay ;)

Getting - Yay for a scan next week!!

Thinking about you Mobaby; how did your FET go?

Andrea - FX'ed for you; your not out till the witch shows! :hugs:


----------



## Pink gerbera

Thanks Lindsay happy advocado week to you too xx


----------



## drsquid

heh.. last night i was thinking how much i liked being pregnant... today not so much.. cranky etc. i am totally paranoid about my cervix (cause i had a leep) even though it has been totally normal. i think ive been getting a lot of braxton hicks, plus since i mentioned the lightening bolt vag pains yesterday online i started getting them again. thank goodness i could get it check at work today and it is over 3 so... all good. you know you are cranky when the babies kicking gets annoying. it doesnt even hurt yet but... plus boy is cramming his head into my ribs already.


----------



## MoBaby

Ladies transfer was great!!! Embryo looked like it had never been frozen and was perfect!! And it started to hatch after thaw!!!! It had hatched more from the time the embryologist talked to me to when they transferred it (about 30 min time frame).. My dr was great and we all were joking around before the transfer and talking about thanksgiving.... I'm leaving here in about 30mins.. Pic of baby later.... Dr also said I could go back to normal activities when I leave here if I wanted to. He said they only restrict activities due to ovarian enlargement and since I didn't stim there is no risk. But I'm going to take it easy and lie around all weekend and not do much. I'm excited! He said implantation should start by tomorrow b/c it's hatched!!!!!!


----------



## drsquid

mo = yay congrats. being lazy is always fun =)


----------



## Pink gerbera

Mo Yey fingers crossed! Watch a funny movie, I heard laughing helps with implantation and even if it doesn't it makes you feel good :) 

Xx


----------



## michelle01

YAY Mobaby...how awesome :happydance: :yipee:


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hello All! Sorry for the lack of responses lately, I have been crazy busy trying to get report cards done, figuring out financing, and having meetings EVERY day this week. I&#8217;m so ready for a short week next week for Thanksgiving! I hope everyone is doing well. 

Mo. . . yay, so glad it went well!!

Andrea. . . just like everyone else has said, don&#8217;t count yourself out yet!

Azlissie. . . how are you feeling?

Pink and Lindsay. . . Happy week 16!

Broody. . . yay for getting in! GL at your scan!

Drs. . . I&#8217;m sorry you aren&#8217;t feeling it today. 

Michelle. . . wow, 20 is great! FX your numbers keep rising!

Jenn. . .how are you doing?

Almost. . . I just went to look at your bump picture. . . .SO sweet!

Want. . . yay for gender scan!!

Honey. . . thinking of you and hoping 2013 is your year!

Prayin. . . I&#8217;m sorry if I missed it, but did you find out if you have a cyst or if everything is clear to go ahead?

Polly. . . I am SO sorry! Have you looked into donor eggs?

Stinas. . . I literally LOL with your bra comment! I&#8217;m so excited for you to get started again. FX the clomid does its job!

MrsC. . . I saw on your journal that hubby is going into work there now. How is that going?

I am REALLY sorry if I missed anyone. I&#8217;m trying to get all caught up. :o) AFM, I am still trying to figure out the finance piece of my DE cycle. I have a whole new appreciation for the phrase beg, borrow, and steal! I am refinancing my house and applying for a loan for part of it and I think borrowing money from my mom for the other part. I have been pushed back a week which at first disappointed me, but that gives me another week to come up with money so I am ok with it. I started another thread about using donor eggs which is nice, but two of the women on there just had cycles with DE and they both got BFN. Hearing that completely upset me. I think I keep thinking that if I&#8217;m not using my crappy eggs it&#8217;s going to work. That was a reality check that there is no guaranteeing it will.


----------



## MoBaby

Heres the baby pic:

https://i.imgur.com/6jFvut.jpg
Bomo: wow! That's a lot going on!!! Busy busy!!! I think the stats from DE are pretty good so don't get discouraged reading other stories!!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Thank you Mo. . . I'm trying!

LOVE the picture! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## MrsC8776

drsquid said:


> heh.. last night i was thinking how much i liked being pregnant... today not so much.. cranky etc. i am totally paranoid about my cervix (cause i had a leep) even though it has been totally normal. i think ive been getting a lot of braxton hicks, plus since i mentioned the lightening bolt vag pains yesterday online i started getting them again. thank goodness i could get it check at work today and it is over 3 so... all good. you know you are cranky when the babies kicking gets annoying. it doesnt even hurt yet but... plus boy is cramming his head into my ribs already.

I was pretty bitchy yesterday. Hubby kept making cat noises at me. :growlmad: He was trying to be funny but I went from being bitchy to wanting to cry in 30 seconds. Thats just his way of trying to make me smile but I was obviously not in the mood. I hope your day gets better and you have someone who can cheer you up. Are you still working? Maybe a nap would help. That always helps me! 



MoBaby said:


> Ladies transfer was great!!! Embryo looked like it had never been frozen and was perfect!! And it started to hatch after thaw!!!! It had hatched more from the time the embryologist talked to me to when they transferred it (about 30 min time frame).. My dr was great and we all were joking around before the transfer and talking about thanksgiving.... I'm leaving here in about 30mins.. Pic of baby later.... Dr also said I could go back to normal activities when I leave here if I wanted to. He said they only restrict activities due to ovarian enlargement and since I didn't stim there is no risk. But I'm going to take it easy and lie around all weekend and not do much. I'm excited! He said implantation should start by tomorrow b/c it's hatched!!!!!!

Yay for being PUPO!! Love the pic of your little embie! Fx for you. What is your OTD? EDIT: I see your OTD in your signature. :)



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Hello All! Sorry for the lack of responses lately, I have been crazy busy trying to get report cards done, figuring out financing, and having meetings EVERY day this week. I&#8217;m so ready for a short week next week for Thanksgiving! I hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Mo. . . yay, so glad it went well!!
> 
> Andrea. . . just like everyone else has said, don&#8217;t count yourself out yet!
> 
> Azlissie. . . how are you feeling?
> 
> Pink and Lindsay. . . Happy week 16!
> 
> Broody. . . yay for getting in! GL at your scan!
> 
> Drs. . . I&#8217;m sorry you aren&#8217;t feeling it today.
> 
> Michelle. . . wow, 20 is great! FX your numbers keep rising!
> 
> Jenn. . .how are you doing?
> 
> Almost. . . I just went to look at your bump picture. . . .SO sweet!
> 
> Want. . . yay for gender scan!!
> 
> Honey. . . thinking of you and hoping 2013 is your year!
> 
> Prayin. . . I&#8217;m sorry if I missed it, but did you find out if you have a cyst or if everything is clear to go ahead?
> 
> Polly. . . I am SO sorry! Have you looked into donor eggs?
> 
> Stinas. . . I literally LOL with your bra comment! I&#8217;m so excited for you to get started again. FX the clomid does its job!
> 
> MrsC. . . I saw on your journal that hubby is going into work there now. How is that going?
> 
> I am REALLY sorry if I missed anyone. I&#8217;m trying to get all caught up. :o) AFM, I am still trying to figure out the finance piece of my DE cycle. I have a whole new appreciation for the phrase beg, borrow, and steal! I am refinancing my house and applying for a loan for part of it and I think borrowing money from my mom for the other part. I have been pushed back a week which at first disappointed me, but that gives me another week to come up with money so I am ok with it. I started another thread about using donor eggs which is nice, but two of the women on there just had cycles with DE and they both got BFN. Hearing that completely upset me. I think I keep thinking that if I&#8217;m not using my crappy eggs it&#8217;s going to work. That was a reality check that there is no guaranteeing it will.

You have so much going on! I really hope the financing comes through for you. So far everything sounds good! The week set back may seem like a pain but like you said it gives you an extra week to get that money. Hearing about bfn's is always hard. I have a feeling this is going to work for you. With DE do you only get the one shot? I thought with Attain they have a package deal. Is that still offered with DE? 

Hubby did manage to go to work in town today. So far so good. Still no word on when he will head back overseas making his normal pay.


----------



## michelle01

BOMO - Wow you have been busy! And at least you have another week to get your finances in order. I wouldn't dwell on others who have had DE; everyone is different!! And I would check to see if they have a packaged deal, like MrsC mentioned.

Mobaby - Great pic ;)


----------



## GettingBroody

Mo - congrats on being PUPO!!!! Love the photo! thats amazing that it was hatching while ye were talking! Nov 30th is aaaages away! When is your PTD?!:haha:

BOMO - fx'd you get the money sorted out soon a d can concentrate on the actual cycle!


----------



## Stinas

MrsC - I am hoping the swimmers will come out in a SA, but not holding my breath.....I think they are just hoping it will kick start his production of swimmers to find in TESE. We dont know why he didnt have loads of them in last TESE...there is pretty much no reason what so ever...except for that V vein which could be making the balls too hot and killing the swimmers, BUT we would have found some dead swimmers in last TESE, which we didn't....so who knows whats wrong. All his bloods came out totally normal, no surgeries as a child which could have caused anything, his balls are normal size, hanging normal.....so all of this is just confusing and flat out annoying lol

Honey - I am hoping 2013 is our year!!!

Michele - Yayy!

DrSquid - OMG! My heart goes out to that girl! How horrible! :hugs:

Andrea - :hugs:

Mo - YAYYY for PUPO!!!!!! FX!! We need another azoo baby!!!!!!

Lindsay & Pink - Happy 16 weeks!!!

BOMO - Dont get discouraged! DE cycles are successful....everyones bodies are different. Keep your head up, it will work! Plus you have all of us cheering you on!


Thank you all for your support! I love you ladies! I have been busy with work lately so I have not been on much. Plus im in the Christmas spirit and trying to get some of my decorations out when I have some time. Being a busy bee helps me not remember all the TTC crap. Its nice lol 
I pray to god this clomid works. I keep dreaming his swimmers will come out normal.....who said we cant dream? lol


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

I have done the package program. . . I get three "fresh" cycles with the DE and unlimited frozen embryos with any that come from the DE cycles. I'm just feeling discouraged. . . I know it will pass. Thank you all for the positive words and encouragement. I had someone I work with ask when I'm going to "call it quits and decide it just isn't going to happen" I know she didn't mean it to be hurtful but I couldn't help but take it that way. I can't give up on something that isn't just something I want or a dream I have. Being a mom is this unexplainable need. I wish I could explain it better, but I can't.


----------



## Stinas

BOMO - Just remember, no one understands unless they are going through this. Ignorant comments will always be there because they have no clue what hurt we feel on a daily basis. Its a shame, but we need to learn how to not let them bother us. We will get our babies no matter which way we decide to have them....no one can hold us back from that. Never give up. F all the morons that say give up. Infertility may make us go crazy, but in ways it makes us much stronger than others....we dont give up.

A few days ago I realized this Thanksgiving I will be TTC'ing for 2yrs. Kind of sad....I am not a fan of Thanksgiving, but this will probably make it worse. Bring on the wine! lol I plan on getting a bit tipsy that day. I know it will take a while because I also plan on stuffing my face lol


----------



## MrsC8776

Stinas said:


> MrsC - I am hoping the swimmers will come out in a SA, but not holding my breath.....I think they are just hoping it will kick start his production of swimmers to find in TESE. We dont know why he didnt have loads of them in last TESE...there is pretty much no reason what so ever...except for that V vein which could be making the balls too hot and killing the swimmers, BUT we would have found some dead swimmers in last TESE, which we didn't....so who knows whats wrong. All his bloods came out totally normal, no surgeries as a child which could have caused anything, his balls are normal size, hanging normal.....so all of this is just confusing and flat out annoying lol
> 
> Honey - I am hoping 2013 is our year!!!
> 
> Michele - Yayy!
> 
> DrSquid - OMG! My heart goes out to that girl! How horrible! :hugs:
> 
> Andrea - :hugs:
> 
> Mo - YAYYY for PUPO!!!!!! FX!! We need another azoo baby!!!!!!
> 
> Lindsay & Pink - Happy 16 weeks!!!
> 
> BOMO - Dont get discouraged! DE cycles are successful....everyones bodies are different. Keep your head up, it will work! Plus you have all of us cheering you on!
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your support! I love you ladies! I have been busy with work lately so I have not been on much. Plus im in the Christmas spirit and trying to get some of my decorations out when I have some time. Being a busy bee helps me not remember all the TTC crap. Its nice lol
> I pray to god this clomid works. I keep dreaming his swimmers will come out normal.....who said we cant dream? lol

I'll keep you in my thoughts about the clomid and swimmers. :hugs: That would be the best news ever if they came out in a SA. If not then at least you guys now you tried it and move back to the TESE with the next cycle. I'm sure the clomid will help with the amount even if they don't come out on their own. On another note. Yay for Christmas stuff!! My favorite time of year (for the most part). 



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> I have done the package program. . . I get three "fresh" cycles with the DE and unlimited frozen embryos with any that come from the DE cycles. I'm just feeling discouraged. . . I know it will pass. Thank you all for the positive words and encouragement. I had someone I work with ask when I'm going to "call it quits and decide it just isn't going to happen" I know she didn't mean it to be hurtful but I couldn't help but take it that way. I can't give up on something that isn't just something I want or a dream I have. Being a mom is this unexplainable need. I wish I could explain it better, but I can't.

:growlmad: First of all why would someone say that!?!? That makes me angry for you. Yes, I'm sure she didn't mean for it to hurt your feelings but as a woman how can you say that to another woman. :hugs: I understand how you feel and I think everyone else does as well. No need to try and explain the want/need/dream for a child. I'm glad you got the package deal. You will only need the first try though. :winkwink: I'm excited for you to get started! Did I miss the AF update or has she still not shown? How long will you be on BC before you start the next step?


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

MoBaby said:


> Ladies transfer was great!!! Embryo looked like it had never been frozen and was perfect!! And it started to hatch after thaw!!!! It had hatched more from the time the embryologist talked to me to when they transferred it (about 30 min time frame).. My dr was great and we all were joking around before the transfer and talking about thanksgiving.... I'm leaving here in about 30mins.. Pic of baby later.... Dr also said I could go back to normal activities when I leave here if I wanted to. He said they only restrict activities due to ovarian enlargement and since I didn't stim there is no risk. But I'm going to take it easy and lie around all weekend and not do much. I'm excited! He said implantation should start by tomorrow b/c it's hatched!!!!!!

Congrats sweetie.....:hugs:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Hello All! Sorry for the lack of responses lately, I have been crazy busy trying to get report cards done, figuring out financing, and having meetings EVERY day this week. Im so ready for a short week next week for Thanksgiving! I hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Mo. . . yay, so glad it went well!!
> 
> Andrea. . . just like everyone else has said, dont count yourself out yet!
> 
> Azlissie. . . how are you feeling?
> 
> Pink and Lindsay. . . Happy week 16!
> 
> Broody. . . yay for getting in! GL at your scan!
> 
> Drs. . . Im sorry you arent feeling it today.
> 
> Michelle. . . wow, 20 is great! FX your numbers keep rising!
> 
> Jenn. . .how are you doing?
> 
> Almost. . . I just went to look at your bump picture. . . .SO sweet!
> 
> Want. . . yay for gender scan!!
> 
> Honey. . . thinking of you and hoping 2013 is your year!
> 
> Prayin. . . Im sorry if I missed it, but did you find out if you have a cyst or if everything is clear to go ahead?
> 
> Polly. . . I am SO sorry! Have you looked into donor eggs?
> 
> Stinas. . . I literally LOL with your bra comment! Im so excited for you to get started again. FX the clomid does its job!
> 
> MrsC. . . I saw on your journal that hubby is going into work there now. How is that going?
> 
> I am REALLY sorry if I missed anyone. Im trying to get all caught up. :o) AFM, I am still trying to figure out the finance piece of my DE cycle. I have a whole new appreciation for the phrase beg, borrow, and steal! I am refinancing my house and applying for a loan for part of it and I think borrowing money from my mom for the other part. I have been pushed back a week which at first disappointed me, but that gives me another week to come up with money so I am ok with it. I started another thread about using donor eggs which is nice, but two of the women on there just had cycles with DE and they both got BFN. Hearing that completely upset me. I think I keep thinking that if Im not using my crappy eggs its going to work. That was a reality check that there is no guaranteeing it will.


Hi Bomo....I have to go back again on Tuesday for another ultrasound and blood work....but it doesnt look good....she said that im ovulating on my own...she said she wasnt sure if it was a cyst or follicle to which i said so why the hell did i do an uktrasound for...wasnt it to determine if it was in fact a cyst....i felt as though she was giving me the runaround because she said maybe it was his or it could have been that.......and when i ask her a question she seems (nurse) as though she is annoyed...im just really upset about the whole thing...i told her that i had my period last week and she refused to believe me ....stating maybe its leftover from the miscarriage....Feeling a bit down..but i will get over it....


----------



## MrsC8776

Prayin~ :hugs: I'm so sorry they are giving you the runaround. They should be able to tell if it is a cyst or not. I hope Tuesday goes better for you at the appointment. Can you see someone else in the office?


----------



## almosthere

Yay mobaby-what an amazing picture!!! i bet this is it for you yayy!!! GL with your TWW!!!

Thanks BOMO! And keep positive hunny!!!!

HAppy 16 weeks Pink & Lindsay 

To everyone who I missed-Hope you are all doing well!!! Babydust to all others in the tww....you find out soon andrea, so excited for you!


----------



## almosthere

Oh Dr. rib pain sounds no fun at all!!! Hope it subsides!!!


----------



## azlissie

Mo congrats on a great fet!! The pic is very cool. 

Praying sorry that nurse is so horrible. Is there someone else you can see instead?

Bomo I'm sorry about the delay but it sounds like you've got the financing all figured out so that's great! So sorry your co-worker was so rude - why would she think this was something you could just forget about? A friend of mine had two unplanned pregnancies & hates her life so whenever I bring up my plans she tells me not to have kids because I'll regret it. 

Michelle I hope that estrogen level rises soon!

AFM, got my prog results and it's 35.3 so that's reassuring. No real symptoms yet but I'm feeling pretty positive about this cycle. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend!!


----------



## PollyJo

Azlissie- GL the progesterone levels are high! 
-My e2 levels were hovering somewhere between 956-1013 the lat 3 days, and one of follies was 18.5 while the other way 17.6
BOMO- I hope everything works out well for you though. Fx and lots of good luck your way. 
-My dh isnt into DE. I asked him because I dont mind it. Hes pretty cool with not having kids at all.
-Honestly, people who have had babies quite easily have no clue what we go through One of my friends was rather hard on her own sister whos ttc for 10 yrs, and she didnt mean harm. I have had people ask me about babies all the time, until I simply told them that we are trying but it aint happening. (so back off ;))
Michelle- Your E2 levels will catch up. it seems they do once the follicles start to mature and produce estrogen, read in an ivf text book from the library. Fx for you.
Mo- awww thats a lovely baby  hope it grows and grows .congrats 
Praying- I am sorry sweetie big hug,:hugs: and hope it resolves quickly whatever it is its a pain in the wrong place.
Stinas- cracking up about the bras.wishing you lots and lots of luck, and baby dust your way. Yes, I know about Thanksgiving, and feel for you. The hardest time is Christmas for me, because it's so kid-centric.

MrsC- DrSquid - awww, take care ladies; Id love to be able to place my hand on our bellies, if I may say so. I didnt get a chance with sisters two preggos, a bummer. I bet you talk to your babies it apparently calms them down or so my mother would say. 
Andrea- hope its bfp cramps!!! Fx
Want- Almost- apparently its possible to say the sex just from the way you look but its too early for the belly to show I guess
Everyone  take care 
Afm, havent gone for a follow up yet. I guess the docs explanation was poor ovarian response. The doc was preparing me for it, even before the ER. It is possible that they didnt manage to retrieve eggs because there were only 2, but this is a good technical team. But it seems to me that they will not want to start another cycle. Now am worried about all the extra bills that come in the post :(


----------



## MoBaby

Az that's a great progesterone!!! Fx for you!!!! 

Getting: my PTD is next week sometime.... Wed is 5dpt.... Maybe then?? Idk... I'm nervous to test! Since I have none here I'd have to make a trip to the store which makes it a little easier!


----------



## Lindsay18

Mo- congrats!!! So awesome that you had an amazing ET!!!

BOMO- I'm so sorry for the speed bump. Hopefully things will be smooth sailing for you soon!! Unfortunately not everyone is positive for other people. It's pretty sad actually to think people can be so insensitive. Makes you feel bad for them doesn't it? Chin up love!! Of COURSE you're not giving up:)

Kath- I'm so sorry!! Text me tomorrow. I can't believ she's being like that. It's awful!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Mo - Yay for being PUPO!! I would say just take it easy this weekend and do something fun with DH!! movie at home snuggled on the couch maybe :) The pic of the embie is adorable!

Michelle - I hope the E2 levels rise.

Andrea - I have my fingers crossed for your BFP! Cramping is a good sign.. 

Getting - Yay for getting in early

BOMO - I hope everything falls in place finance wise and you get your BFP real soon!! Some people have no idea what we ladies go through so just ignore them - I know easier said than done.

Praying - I hope next week brings better news

Lindsay and Pink - Yay Avacado week!! 

Stinas - Hope clomid does the trick for your hubby!

AZ - your levels look good.

Sorry if I missed anyone... this thread grows very rapidly each day..

AFM, I had my appointment with the Diabetes specialist today (more details in my journal if anyone is interested) and the bottom line is I have to start insulin. For now its twice a day and monitoring the blood sugar levels after every meal.. I thought the process of poking myself was over... oh well!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

MrsC8776 said:


> Prayin~ :hugs: I'm so sorry they are giving you the runaround. They should be able to tell if it is a cyst or not. I hope Tuesday goes better for you at the appointment. Can you see someone else in the office?

I think Im going to request a different nurse...I feel bad because I dont want her to get in any trouble but Im so done with her :-(


----------



## drsquid

bomo- my AUNT said that about me.. sigh. people can suck.. oh and once i got pregnant apparently made some sorta comment to my cousins wife about whether or not she thought it was a good idea (ie implying it wasnt). and my cousins wife was like... of course. it is wonderful.. love her

polly- oddly i dont.. well other than to tell the boy to stop when he crams his head into my ribs. i am a radiologist so i spend all day dictating. figure they hear my voice all day... sorry you arent nearer... id totally get you to feel the boogers. ive made people at work.. downside to not having a partner..


----------



## Pink gerbera

Morning ladies!

Want have you been diagnosed with gestational diabetes? 

BOMO - I really hope you get your finances sorted. I feel positive for you with a DE. I've had many comments similar to you over the past 3 years. They do really hurt but unfortunately it is just people's ignorance. You don't need to try and explain to us about the want or need for a baby :) :hugs: I'm sure your bfp is just round the corner!

Polly - I hope you're doing ok?

Prayin - big hugs for you that everything can get sorted out ASAP. Sometimes you just catch a nurse on a bad day!

Andrea - did you do the FRER? I'm still keeping everything crossed!

Hope you other ladies have a great weekend!

Pink xx


----------



## wantbabysoon

Pink - Yes gestational diabetes


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I did one :( but not sure there is much there...the one I did last night was CLEAR when I shone a light through...this one maybe has a hint of pink...but I truly am cramping so bad I think :witch: is gonna show soon :( an the stupid headache that comes along with her....I duno :( maybe I'm wrong....but I don't wanna get my hopes up!

FX for all of you ladies ;) Getting really exciting in here :)


----------



## Jenn76

Mobaby: Congrats on being PUPO! So happy to hear your FET was so promising. Sounds like a BFP is in your future. :happydance: Love the pic! :dust:

MrsC: Glad to hear your hubby is able to work until things get worked out. 

BOMO: Sorry to hear the finances are so complicated, it really sucks to be in this position. I truly believe this will work for you. It's great that you get multiple tries and I hope you can use them to conceive your second child. It will all be worth it when you have your beautiful baby in your arms. I'm so excited for you to get started. And totally that woman had no business saying that!!!! :growlmad: Why should anyone that wants to be a mom not have that opportunity. I would never give up, and neither should you! :hugs:

Stinas: Many dreams come true! I'm sure the doctor knows what they are doing and I pray it makes a difference. 

Kathy: I feel your frustration, the same thing happened to me. I had to go for an MRI before I could start IVF to determine if they were cysts. It delayed me 4 months and in the end we went forward without surgery. Felt like I wasted four months, but I have to believe the timing was right when I finally got to start. It all worked out after all. I guess it is better to be safe then sorry. I hope you don't get delayed long and they figure out what it is. :hugs:

Azlissie: I hate it when people warn you off about having kids, just because they didn't/don't want them has nothing to do with anyone else. I'm glad your results came back good, FX this I your time! :dust:

Polly: I hope your follow up brings you some hope. I worried I'd have the same thing happen and I wondered if I had tried another month would there have been more follies? If it didn't work out I would have tried again to see if really was my poor reserves or just a bad month. I would have always wondered. I really hope here is some hope. :hugs:

Want: Sorry to hear you have to go on insulin, after all the meds and needles it sucks to have to take more. My test is in a few weeks and my OB warned me that gestational diabetes is common with carrying twins. Good news is once you have the baby you most likely won't have to continue on insulin. 

DrSquid: I wish I could feel a kick or even a flutter. I'd even take a head in my ribs just to feel reassured that everything is ok. I was sleeping last night and felt a flutter and got all excited to then find out it was my kitten sleeping on my tummy. :dohh: Sorry to hear about the Braxton hicks, I'm glad everything is ok.

Andrea: I hope things work out. Maybe your trigger really stuck with ou and it's too early for a BFP. :hugs:


----------



## michelle01

Hope everyeone is having a great weekend! Just a quick update....I have 25 follicles now and my e2 went to 1447 :) My ER is going to be Wednesday and follow-up Monday morning!


----------



## almosthere

yay michelle you can rest up for thanksgiving!!


----------



## drsquid

jenn- once they start they dont stop =) i was getting desperate to feel something too.. i reallydo think twins spend a ton of time booting each other before they start booting mom.i think i started feeling them for sure... um 21.. 22 weeks something like that but it was mostly the boy stretching or something. id get a hard ridge in my side. the kicks didnt start til umm last week maybe


----------



## Jenn76

Michelle that's great news!!!!!

DrSquid, thanks good to know you didn't feel anything this early either. I'm looking forward to the kicking even if it is non stop. I'll be on bed rest soon anyway.


----------



## MoBaby

Are you still having to do bed rest at 24 weeks??


----------



## MrsC8776

michelle01 said:


> Hope everyeone is having a great weekend! Just a quick update....I have 25 follicles now and my e2 went to 1447 :) My ER is going to be Wednesday and follow-up Monday morning!

Yay for Wednesday!!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Yay michelle!!


----------



## drsquid

i still dont understand the bed rest if there are no signs of problems. there are so many health risks associated with immobility


----------



## Pink gerbera

Want - I went and checked your journal. Although its a pain for more injections I'm glad they've caught it early so you can be monitored closely :)

Michelle - Yey great news. Got everything crossed :)

AFM - I got myself a gender scan yesterday :) :) :) We found out we're having...... A girl and a boy :) :) Feel like crying writing it as we're so pleased :) Woo hoo team purple for me. 

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## GettingBroody

Pink - yaaaaaay!!!! :dance: Congratulations!! Time for name picking now!

Michelle - fantastic news, not long to go now!


----------



## MrsC8776

Pink~ Yay for team purple!! :oneofeach:


----------



## Jenn76

Pink: Congrats! That is fantastic news!

DrS & Mobaby: I haven't seen my OB since she told me bed rest at 24 weeks but I'm pretty sure I will need it. My back has been horrible for the past few years and since I have been pregnant I have stopped physio, massages, and chiro so it is getting worse. The bump is adding to my pain so I imagine I will welcome the rest. I'm hoping it just means off my feet and that I can sit up and things. I see an OB (not mine) on Thursday so I will ask then. I'm actually afraid she may put me out sooner. On Thursday it was so bad just walking from my car to my office made me so nauseous that I threw up as soon as I got to my Office. I went Christmas shopping last Monday for three hrs and couldn't walk the rest of the day. Imagine what it will be like in a couple of months. Oh well small price to pay for the end result.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Jenn that's not good that you are in so much pain. I've found my back aching a few times and I've never had a bad back before so I can only imagine what it must be like if you've had previous problems to add to it xx


----------



## Lindsay18

Pink- that is amazing news!!! I am so so excited for you!!!

Jenn- that really stinks about your back. I did gymnastics for 15 years and broke by back once in a competition and once again in a car accident. I usually have occasional back pain and am hoping it doesn't get TOOOO much worse as I progress!


----------



## Lindsay18

Hey ladies- so 2 nights ago I was laying in bed on my side and I felt a butterfly flutter feeling in my lower stomach!!! I was so excited to feel him move for the first time!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Yey Lindsay :) How exciting!!


----------



## almosthere

Oh Pink congrats that is just fantastic!!!!!

Lindsay-SO exciting yay!!!


----------



## MoBaby

PINK!!! Congrats!! That is amazing!

Jenn: sorry you are in so much pain :( rest does sound good if your back is killing you that bad


----------



## almosthere

Jenn I second what mo says!!! <3


----------



## Jenn76

Thanks guys, I'm pretty used to the back thing as it has been on and off since a car accident 16 years ago. I reinjured it a few years back and have been in therapy ever since. 

Lindsay I can't believe you broke your back twice. I hope you don't experience issues now. So jealous that you felt a flutter, I'm almost 19 weeks and still nothing. Maybe it is happening but my back pain masks it. 

Mobaby: How are you feeling?


----------



## MoBaby

Feeling fine; only 2dpt!! IDK if I am considered a 5dt or a 6dt??? I think they were frozen on day 6... ANYWAYS...not feeling much. some cramping on and off. Last night had some left pelvic pain that was dull but constant for 3-4 hours (my uterus is only in my left pelvis) nothing else... I keep poking my BBs and I'm like are they sore, LOL.. But not much. I have this urge to POAS now but I have no HPTs and I have to work all week (except on thursday for US thanksgiving)... so hopefully I can hold out until Friday.I am just relaxing up through today b/c I know I will be on my feet at work all day tomorrow. Its a new job as well so I'm excited to start!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Pink gerbera said:


> Want - I went and checked your journal. Although its a pain for more injections I'm glad they've caught it early so you can be monitored closely :)
> 
> Michelle - Yey great news. Got everything crossed :)
> 
> AFM - I got myself a gender scan yesterday :) :) :) We found out we're having...... A girl and a boy :) :) Feel like crying writing it as we're so pleased :) Woo hoo team purple for me.
> 
> Have a good day everyone xx

Woo hoo!! That is so awesome!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lindsay - Yay for first flutter!!
I have felt some sensations last week as well but can't tell if it was the baby!!

Jen - so sorry about your back.


----------



## PollyJo

Pink- congratulations!! that's awesome!!:happydance:
DrS- guess the two have playtime, having a ball in there :winkwink:much to your discomfort.

Pink, Jen- thank you. Jen, you are lucky, because it first time does'nt work for most people. I was hoping mine would at least go up to embryo transfer, but my doc kept telling me that I should cancel the cycle because they would be empty. IDK if she already knew from experience or she was worried that just 2- 3 eggs are a pain in the retrieval process.... while I felt that their team was excellent I also feel that they won't let me know of any technical difficulties... I will try and go for a follow up, but am not yet ready for her give me only the donor egg option, and am not sure if I want to go through this again. I was also wondering if your doc or you yourself too any meds, like CoQ before the ivf, and at what doses for what time?
Pink- I am a bit numb, I still wake up sometime in cold sweat, but I will get over it.


----------



## MoBaby

polly im so sorry about the failed ret but i bet your dr has some good things to say. how can they just go onto donor without the change of protocols first? what protocol were you on? Ive read that DHEA is good but I do not know all that much about it. Maybe you can research. :( :hugs:


----------



## TwoRdue

Hi all how is everyone? I am slowly reading through the post..

Mobaby Yay for having the transfer and happy to see you have great embryo, my last on ended been the same... as for getting back into things or taking it easy I think it a personal choice, I always took it easy until the last transfer as we were driving home we stopped in a town that sell cloths, shoes and lingerie at wholesale price so we had to go shipping and did a bit of walking around and moving lots and the next day was back into cleaning the house, just make sure to keep warm and I wish you all the best xx


----------



## azlissie

Pink, congrats on your boy/girl twins! That is so exciting. Do you have any ideas for names?

Lindsay, so exciting that you felt your little guy moving around!

Jenn, the back thing sounds like a major problem. I hope you can get some answers and maybe some relief. My regular dr was telling me that they can give steroid injections during pregnancy and it doesn't cross the placenta - maybe they would help you?

AFM, just killing time - this tww is so slow!! Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## MoBaby

two: i have been taking it easy since I got home. Staying bundled in the blankets :) Today I ventured downstairs and am cuddled up in the recliner. DH brought home some lunch that was yummy. I'm going to work tomorrow so soaking up the R&R as much as I can :) I still have 11 days until beta day! that is forever away!


----------



## TwoRdue

Pink - Congrats on a boy and girl what wonderful news


----------



## almosthere

az hold in there, the tww is torture but it will be over before you know it!!


----------



## TwoRdue

Mobaby movies became my friend so I could pass the time... It feels like forever but well worth the wait.x


----------



## Jenn76

MoBaby said:


> Feeling fine; only 2dpt!! IDK if I am considered a 5dt or a 6dt??? I think they were frozen on day 6... ANYWAYS...not feeling much. some cramping on and off. Last night had some left pelvic pain that was dull but constant for 3-4 hours (my uterus is only in my left pelvis) nothing else... I keep poking my BBs and I'm like are they sore, LOL.. But not much. I have this urge to POAS now but I have no HPTs and I have to work all week (except on thursday for US thanksgiving)... so hopefully I can hold out until Friday.I am just relaxing up through today b/c I know I will be on my feet at work all day tomorrow. Its a new job as well so I'm excited to start!!

Congratulations on the new job! I had a long wait before my beta too, thank god for hpt's I would have went insane. Since your blast was hatching and you didn't trigger I would guess it wouldn't be long before you could start testing. I'm so excited for you! :dust:



PollyJo said:


> Pink- congratulations!! that's awesome!!:happydance:
> DrS- guess the two have playtime, having a ball in there :winkwink:much to your discomfort.
> 
> Pink, Jen- thank you. Jen, you are lucky, because it first time does'nt work for most people. I was hoping mine would at least go up to embryo transfer, but my doc kept telling me that I should cancel the cycle because they would be empty. IDK if she already knew from experience or she was worried that just 2- 3 eggs are a pain in the retrieval process.... while I felt that their team was excellent I also feel that they won't let me know of any technical difficulties... I will try and go for a follow up, but am not yet ready for her give me only the donor egg option, and am not sure if I want to go through this again. I was also wondering if your doc or you yourself too any meds, like CoQ before the ivf, and at what doses for what time?
> Pink- I am a bit numb, I still wake up sometime in cold sweat, but I will get over it.

I didn't take any meds. I have three dermoids cysts in my ovaries, two in the right and one in the left. My RE was skeptical of me doing IVF without removing them. The issue is that removing them would have delayed me months and I could lose my ovaries in the surgery. I told my RE that I wasn't willing to take my chances and I wanted to start anyway. So I knew from the start I probably wouldn't have many follicles and they may even struggle removing them during ER. He lectured me on donor options which would have been way harder as it is illegal in canada to buy donor eggs. I would have had to have someone donate them for free and they really scrutinize you both before agreeing to take you on. Never underestimate a woman's determination to have children. After three years of trying to conceive I wasn't going to give up the chance to have a biological child without at least trying. And I knew donor would be there if nothing else worked, So against his recommendation I started and succeeded. 

The whole cycle was stressful, always wondering if they would get anything and then worrying if they would make it to transfer. But I am a very positive person so I believed it would work from he start. Sometime you just need to forget about the odds and just believe that this is meant to be. I would never accept that I wasn't meant to be a mom. I don't think any of us should. 

I hope you can get some answers from a follow up. Maybe even a second opinion would be best. Just don't count yourself out yet, you have options.



TwoRdue said:


> Hi all how is everyone? I am slowly reading through the post..
> 
> Mobaby Yay for having the transfer and happy to see you have great embryo, my last on ended been the same... as for getting back into things or taking it easy I think it a personal choice, I always took it easy until the last transfer as we were driving home we stopped in a town that sell cloths, shoes and lingerie at wholesale price so we had to go shipping and did a bit of walking around and moving lots and the next day was back into cleaning the house, just make sure to keep warm and I wish you all the best xx

How are you feeling? 



azlissie said:


> Pink, congrats on your boy/girl twins! That is so exciting. Do you have any ideas for names?
> 
> Lindsay, so exciting that you felt your little guy moving around!
> 
> Jenn, the back thing sounds like a major problem. I hope you can get some answers and maybe some relief. My regular dr was telling me that they can give steroid injections during pregnancy and it doesn't cross the placenta - maybe they would help you?
> 
> AFM, just killing time - this tww is so slow!! Hope everyone is having a good weekend.

I haven't talked to my OB except to ask about me resuming massages. I'm afraid if I tell her how bad it is she might put me out sooner. She out of town this week so I'm seeing another doctor and I am going to ask them. I found out my insurance covers a pregnancy belt with a doctors note so I'm going to get that. I've never heard of steroid injections before..... Hmm I will mention that as well. Thanks or the info. 

Are you going to test? How are you feeling? :dust:


----------



## TwoRdue

Hi Jenn:flower: I am feel so much better, cold is almost gone as well as the ms :happydance: still get some in the evenings but still nowhere near what it was so I am now going to start going for a walk daily walks and get some well overdue fresh air lol!! How are you going?


----------



## drsquid

two- yay for feeling better.. such a relief

jen- that sucks about your back. make sure you do stretching etc even on bedrest as studies have shown back stuff heals slower with immobility (not that you are in the healing phase per se). as long as you get a "pregnancy" massage... ie no lying on your back or bump then i dont see why you couldnt get massages. i had one early when i tweaked my shoulder but in general i just dont go that much

pink- yay team purple

afm- baking a pie for a coworkers (well she took my job but whatevs, not her fault) pre holiday get toghether.. ill get to see a bunch of people i havent seen in ages. forgot how many steps there were in this pie https://spoonful.com/recipes/triple-layer-chocolate-pumpkin-pie ... oops may not get done in time


----------



## MoBaby

yum drsquid! that looks delicious! i bookmarked it :)


----------



## TwoRdue

Oh that looks like heaven!


----------



## almosthere

yum dsquid that looks delish!!! torture!! LOL


----------



## michelle01

Jenn - Your back pain seems so awful; hope it gets better for you or they can figure something out to help relieve some of the pain.

Pink - How amazing...go team purple ;)

Lindsay - How awesome to feel him move :)

Hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## drsquid

it is really easy just time consuming.. oh and i tripled the seasonings cause otherwise it doesnt taste real strong pumpkin spicy.


----------



## Jenn76

Two: I'm good, ms came back this week only every second day :wacko: Glad to hear you are feeling better. Are you going to get a gender scan?

DrSquid: Yummy! I'm going for a neck and shoulders massage, but unfortunately I need a deep tissue lower back massage which I can't have. I did go to physio last week to get some exercises that can be done in bed. I'm going back in a week to get more. I have a tens machine that I used to wear prepregnancy at work daily which really helps with my pain, so I'm sure once I have the babies I can get back to normal with it. 

Michelle: Trigger must be soon for you. Sounds like you will get some nice frosties as well.


----------



## TwoRdue

I sure will be.. I have my 12 week scan on Wednesday and I will be getting scans every two to three weeks in the second tri so as soon as something is seen I so want to know.

Sorry to hear that the ms has come back as it can really pull you down, I hope it dont say around for long.x


----------



## azlissie

Have any prego ladies had increased thirst as a symptom? It just came on today - I am so thirsty all the time!! Even right after I take a drink I feel like I need another one. I've never noticed this before so was just wondering if anyone else had experienced it.


----------



## TwoRdue

It sure is, I was like that from the word go and still am...


----------



## Swepakepa3

Anyone know of any sites I could try and sell my unopened gonal F?


----------



## MoBaby

are you not going to try again? IF so its good until expiry date in the fridge. Also maybe able to donate to the clinic... I dont know about selling it though.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Pink gerbera said:


> Want - I went and checked your journal. Although its a pain for more injections I'm glad they've caught it early so you can be monitored closely :)
> 
> Michelle - Yey great news. Got everything crossed :)
> 
> AFM - I got myself a gender scan yesterday :) :) :) We found out we're having...... A girl and a boy :) :) Feel like crying writing it as we're so pleased :) Woo hoo team purple for me.
> 
> Have a good day everyone xx

Awesome news!!!!! Congrats :happydance:


----------



## Stinas

Michele - Thats great news!! :happydance:

Pink - YAYYYYYYYYYYY I love it when its a boy and a girl! Best of both worlds congrats!

Lindsay - Thats sooo exciting!!!

Mo - I am routing for you!!! 


As for me...no news here. Same old...work work work. I am not a fan of Thanksgiving....so not looking forward to the house hopping.....from my MIL's to my grandmas(45min distance). Tiring, especially after all the food. Oh well. 
Hope everyone had a relaxing weekend! Normally I would say I am glad the weekend is over, but im not off until Thanksgiving, so I feel like thats when its over. lol Lucky me


----------



## Pink gerbera

Az - yeah I did get really thirsty. I still struggled to get through the night without needing a drink. Fingers crossed :) When are you gonna start testing? We have been talking names since we found out. :)

Swepa - I'm sorry I don't. 

Mo - how's it going? How many days until you start testing? 

Hope everyone has a good day :) 

Xxx


----------



## bubumaci

Mo - what a beautiful blast! Congratulations on being PUPO :) ... I would wait until a few more days past transfer. My clinic does the first blood test at 6dp5dt - and it takes longer to be in your urine ... so if you can wait, perhaps just a couple days longer? :)

Pink - ahhh - congratulations on being team purple. :)

Michelle - that is a fantastic number! So exciting that you have ER day after tomorrow! My fingers are tightly crossed for you :)

Jenn - I am so sorry that you are suffering so badly with your back :( I once had a slipped disk (L4/L5) and that was complete torture (I remember, in between throwing up from pain - and at the time not yet knowing what it was causing my pain - that child birth must be better, at least you know why you are going through it and ... you know it has an end. I also remember thinking that there is no way that I could cope with constant chronic pain) so you have my deepest sympathies! I hope that you find some way to get through it more easily! :hugs:


----------



## Jenn76

Two: Good Luck in you scan! That's great that you will be having scans every two to three weeks. I had my last scan at 12w6d and next one is at 19w6d, it feels like forever. 

Azlissie: Yes I have that, for me mostly at night when I don't want to be drinking. And it's juice that I am craving. This started in TWW as well. FX for you! 

Swepakepa: How are you? Can you not use it next cycle? I'm sure you could probably sell it in the assist conception form if you start a new thread. 

Stinas: I know what you mean about house hopping, been there. Now we only go to one diner so it's much better. Sorry you have to work until then. It's this Thursday right? Does everyone get Friday off too? I've always wanted to go to the US for black Friday to get some great deals for Christmas. Unfortunately here our huge sale day is the day after Christmas :wacko:

Bubu: Thanks! How are you? When is DH's appointment? How's the house? I hope you make it in before the new year.


----------



## almosthere

azlissie said:


> Have any prego ladies had increased thirst as a symptom? It just came on today - I am so thirsty all the time!! Even right after I take a drink I feel like I need another one. I've never noticed this before so was just wondering if anyone else had experienced it.

Hi az! I experienced this. Even now, I try not to drink in the middle of the night because it would make me have to pee even more lol but I am dying for water and then still thirsty after a drink. It is sounding very promising for you-is your beta tomorrow already or did I get that day out of thin air?! lol GL!:flower:


----------



## MoBaby

Um.... Omg???? Really?? Is this real??? I didn't get a trigger this time!


Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/iSgmMl.jpg


----------



## almosthere

EEEEK Mobaby yes it is!!!! Did you test your trigger out??? CONGRATS!!!


----------



## MoBaby

I didnt have a trigger!!!!! Eek!!! Only estrogen and progesterone!!


----------



## almosthere

bahahaha I realized after that it was a FET YAY!!! SO AMAZING!!! =)


----------



## bubumaci

Mo, Honey, I think that's your :bfp: :) :hugs: :dance: Congratulations :)

Jenn - the house is coming along nicely. Our kitchen was installed last Monday (just a couple of things being installed on Wednesday) and looks fabulous. We have our dining table + chairs, our living room main wall furniture and two sideboards... the screen for our beamer is already mounted and working :)
I doubt we will manage to move in this year though - still need the stairs up to the attic and after that the carpets can be put down. Second bathroom is now finally tiled, so we can get the bathroom installations done this week... that'll be exciting.

It is not explicitly a DH appointment, but one where we are going to the clinic together to have a chat with the physician (with a new physician)... that's next week Friday.


----------



## Jenn76

MoBaby said:


> Um.... Omg???? Really?? Is this real??? I didn't get a trigger this time!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i.imgur.com/iSgmMl.jpg
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> :happydance: :dance: :yipee: Yeah Mobaby that is a fantastic second line for only a few days past transfer! Congratulations!!!!!
> 
> [quote="bubumaci, post: 23191891"]Mo, Honey, I think that's your :bfp: :) :hugs: :dance: Congratulations :)
> 
> Jenn - the house is coming along nicely. Our kitchen was installed last Monday (just a couple of things being installed on Wednesday) and looks fabulous. We have our dining table + chairs, our living room main wall furniture and two sideboards... the screen for our beamer is already mounted and working :)
> I doubt we will manage to move in this year though - still need the stairs up to the attic and after that the carpets can be put down. Second bathroom is now finally tiled, so we can get the bathroom installations done this week... that'll be exciting.
> 
> It is not explicitly a DH appointment, but one where we are going to the clinic together to have a chat with the physician (with a new physician)... that's next week Friday.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Great I hope you get some answers! I'm glad your DH is going this time. I know how hard it is going through this without the total support of having them there for everything. My DH was and still is embarrassed about it all. He gets upset when I tell people we did IVF. But people keep asking if twins run in our family so I usually tell them. He only came to my ER since he had to give his sample. I think he was afraid to be seen there, or afraid of what people would think. Funny how men feel that male factor is a blow to their manhood but when the issue is us we don't feel like lesser of a woman. Silly men! :haha:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Congratulations MO :) that is amazing!!!

As for me ladies I am assuming I'm out negative tests today at 13dpo and 14dpT....soooo I am out.....I've come to accept this might never be.....Our truck died again 2nd time in a 2 month period. We just had to trade it in for a brand new car....and car payment went up $60....so....well....anyways the truck broke about 2 months ago an I had to get a $3,000 loan to fix it....so honestly all our income tax is now going to the loan because I don't want the interest sooo wont be able to do IVF unless I win the lotto.....

Things happen for reasons I suppose...maybe our adoption will go through although we've been waiting since MAY for it to happen....with all the classes we did etc...its just a pain in the butt!!

Well I wish you alllllll the best an I'm gonna be stalking every one of you in here :) FX for sticky babies ;) an H&9 months and IVF's, IUI's, ICSI's and FET's :) lol...I think I covered them all!!

Anyway wish you all the best :hugs: and maybe I'll be back sooner than later ;)


----------



## wantbabysoon

Mo - YAY!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Lindsay18 said:


> Hey ladies- so 2 nights ago I was laying in bed on my side and I felt a butterfly flutter feeling in my lower stomach!!! I was so excited to feel him move for the first time!

:happydance: Yay for movement!! It's such a great feeling! 



PollyJo said:


> Pink- congratulations!! that's awesome!!:happydance:
> DrS- guess the two have playtime, having a ball in there :winkwink:much to your discomfort.
> 
> Pink, Jen- thank you. Jen, you are lucky, because it first time does'nt work for most people. I was hoping mine would at least go up to embryo transfer, but my doc kept telling me that I should cancel the cycle because they would be empty. IDK if she already knew from experience or she was worried that just 2- 3 eggs are a pain in the retrieval process.... while I felt that their team was excellent I also feel that they won't let me know of any technical difficulties... I will try and go for a follow up, but am not yet ready for her give me only the donor egg option, and am not sure if I want to go through this again. I was also wondering if your doc or you yourself too any meds, like CoQ before the ivf, and at what doses for what time?
> Pink- I am a bit numb, I still wake up sometime in cold sweat, but I will get over it.

Please don't let them talk you into donor already. I would see if they can change things a bit with the protocol before moving on to other options. I hope you are doing ok. :hugs:



azlissie said:


> Have any prego ladies had increased thirst as a symptom? It just came on today - I am so thirsty all the time!! Even right after I take a drink I feel like I need another one. I've never noticed this before so was just wondering if anyone else had experienced it.

I'm always this way but I do think it came on more when I first got my bfp. Fx for you! I can't wait for you to test! 



Swepakepa3 said:


> Anyone know of any sites I could try and sell my unopened gonal F?

Not sure but I hope you are doing well. :flower:



Stinas said:


> Michele - Thats great news!! :happydance:
> 
> Pink - YAYYYYYYYYYYY I love it when its a boy and a girl! Best of both worlds congrats!
> 
> Lindsay - Thats sooo exciting!!!
> 
> Mo - I am routing for you!!!
> 
> 
> As for me...no news here. Same old...work work work. I am not a fan of Thanksgiving....so not looking forward to the house hopping.....from my MIL's to my grandmas(45min distance). Tiring, especially after all the food. Oh well.
> Hope everyone had a relaxing weekend! Normally I would say I am glad the weekend is over, but im not off until Thanksgiving, so I feel like thats when its over. lol Lucky me

Ugh I'm not looking forward to Thanksgiving either. My family has fallen to pieces so everyone is doing their own thing when we usually all have a gathering. The holidays are getting weird in my family. I hope yours isn't to bad and you are able to enjoy it at least a little bit. 



MoBaby said:


> Um.... Omg???? Really?? Is this real??? I didn't get a trigger this time!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i.imgur.com/iSgmMl.jpg
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> :yipee: If you didn't have a trigger there is no way that can be wrong! Omg Mo I'm so excited for you!!! Can you ask the clinic to get you in for a beta sooner than the 30th? Congrats!!
> 
> [quote="bubumaci, post: 23191891"]Mo, Honey, I think that's your :bfp: :) :hugs: :dance: Congratulations :)
> 
> Jenn - the house is coming along nicely. Our kitchen was installed last Monday (just a couple of things being installed on Wednesday) and looks fabulous. We have our dining table + chairs, our living room main wall furniture and two sideboards... the screen for our beamer is already mounted and working :)
> I doubt we will manage to move in this year though - still need the stairs up to the attic and after that the carpets can be put down. Second bathroom is now finally tiled, so we can get the bathroom installations done this week... that'll be exciting.
> 
> It is not explicitly a DH appointment, but one where we are going to the clinic together to have a chat with the physician (with a new physician)... that's next week Friday.[/QUOTE]
> 
> I hope next Friday goes as well as can be and they give you some answers. Please keep us updated on whats going on. :hugs:
> 
> [quote="AndreaFlorida, post: 23194071"]Congratulations MO :) that is amazing!!!
> 
> As for me ladies I am assuming I'm out negative tests today at 13dpo and 14dpT....soooo I am out.....I've come to accept this might never be.....Our truck died again 2nd time in a 2 month period. We just had to trade it in for a brand new car....and car payment went up $60....so....well....anyways the truck broke about 2 months ago an I had to get a $3,000 loan to fix it....so honestly all our income tax is now going to the loan because I don't want the interest sooo wont be able to do IVF unless I win the lotto.....
> 
> Things happen for reasons I suppose...maybe our adoption will go through although we've been waiting since MAY for it to happen....with all the classes we did etc...its just a pain in the butt!!
> 
> Well I wish you alllllll the best an I'm gonna be stalking every one of you in here :) FX for sticky babies ;) an H&9 months and IVF's, IUI's, ICSI's and FET's :) lol...I think I covered them all!!
> 
> Anyway wish you all the best :hugs: and maybe I'll be back sooner than later ;)[/QUOTE]
> 
> :hugs: Sorry about the negative test. I hope something works out for you.


----------



## wantbabysoon

Andrea - I am sorry about the BFN :hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I guess it'll be okay :cry: after almost 4 years of TTC :( I just wanna be "done" ya know :( soooo well I just called the doc an cancelled the appt for tomorrow....DH doesn't understand why I'm so upset :( but....I've made it thus far....I'll eventually be 100% okay with it...just gonna take time...but I will get there!


----------



## Lindsay18

Mo- YAY!!!!! That is definitely a BFP!!! Fantastic!

Andrea- I am so sorry girl. I hope everything works out for the adoption. My good friend is going through that now and listening to all of the steps is so overwhelming! Best of luck xoxo!!!


----------



## Jenn76

Sorry Andrea :hugs: I hope you can come up with the money for IVF. It sounds like it would be your best hope for a BFP. :hugs:


----------



## GettingBroody

Mo - ohmygod, I am smiling like the Cheshire Cat here!!!!! :D I am so so thrilled for you!!! :dance: CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! :wohoo: 

Andrea - I am so sorry you are testing negative now. I had everything crossed for you. :hugs: I hope you'll be ok and that things work out for you...xx


----------



## Pink gerbera

Mo - I knew it :) Congratulations. Wonderful news. 

Andrea - I'm really sorry about the bfn. I hope the adoption works for you if ivf is definitely off the cards!

Michelle - exciting for tomorrow. 

Bubu - glad to hear the house is going well :)


----------



## TwoRdue

Mo I am so happy for you, you must be in a daze...

Andrea I'm so sorry that it has not worked for you x guys to you x

Jenn that is a long wait but I'm sure it will come around in no time


----------



## jchic

MO - WOOOHOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that is a BFP Darlin! Congrats, huge huge congrats!!!!!

Andrea - ugh, sometimes life is just not easy :( I am sorry you are going through all this. Know that your family will happen, whether its through IVF, adoption, however or whatever it is, it will be. Hang in there. Remember its always the darkest before dawn xxoo


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

MoBaby said:


> Um.... Omg???? Really?? Is this real??? I didn't get a trigger this time!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i.imgur.com/iSgmMl.jpg
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Those are two beautiful lines! Congrats sweetheart!:happydance:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

AndreaFlorida said:


> Congratulations MO :) that is amazing!!!
> 
> As for me ladies I am assuming I'm out negative tests today at 13dpo and 14dpT....soooo I am out.....I've come to accept this might never be.....Our truck died again 2nd time in a 2 month period. We just had to trade it in for a brand new car....and car payment went up $60....so....well....anyways the truck broke about 2 months ago an I had to get a $3,000 loan to fix it....so honestly all our income tax is now going to the loan because I don't want the interest sooo wont be able to do IVF unless I win the lotto.....
> 
> Things happen for reasons I suppose...maybe our adoption will go through although we've been waiting since MAY for it to happen....with all the classes we did etc...its just a pain in the butt!!
> 
> Well I wish you alllllll the best an I'm gonna be stalking every one of you in here :) FX for sticky babies ;) an H&9 months and IVF's, IUI's, ICSI's and FET's :) lol...I think I covered them all!!
> 
> Anyway wish you all the best :hugs: and maybe I'll be back sooner than later ;)

I'm so sorry love. Big Big :hugs: to you.


----------



## MoBaby

Andrea im super sorry :hugs:


----------



## drsquid

mo- yay!!!! that is what mine looked like at 6dp5dt

jenn- omg there is nothing in the world id wanna do less than deal with black friday. im planning on painting (heh like ihave been planning for ages now). but i know there is no where i wanna go that day.. people are NUTS.. i tell people cause yeah i get asked about family etc.. heh plus then i get to torture them telling them that it was all my stupid doctors fuckup

andrea- im so sorry


----------



## almosthere

Andrea:hugs:

Mo i am still so thrilled for you :flower:


----------



## MrsC8776

Mo I put your :bfp: on the first page! Just wondering was the embie a 5 or 6 day?


----------



## MoBaby

6 day embie.... But maybe 7??? It was frozen on day 6 then thawed and transferred the same day?? So I dont know if that means day 6 or 7?? It was hatching when transferred.


----------



## Lucie73821

:wave: Hi ladies, I've been MIA for quite some time. An update on me- my Sept iui was cancelled because I had too many follies. :(. We are now getting ready to start IVF #2. I stop BC next Monday, then stims start the following Friday (the 30th)! I've really got high hopes for this cycle-we've got a new Dr and a new protocol. :).


----------



## Lindsay18

Hi Lucie! That's awesome!!! Excited for you:) where in Florida are you?? A good amount of my family lives in Naples.


----------



## MrsC8776

MoBaby said:


> 6 day embie.... But maybe 7??? It was frozen on day 6 then thawed and transferred the same day?? So I dont know if that means day 6 or 7?? It was hatching when transferred.

Ok I put down 6 but if that changes just let me know and I will fix it. :thumbup: So exciting!! 



Lucie73821 said:


> :wave: Hi ladies, I've been MIA for quite some time. An update on me- my Sept iui was cancelled because I had too many follies. :(. We are now getting ready to start IVF #2. I stop BC next Monday, then stims start the following Friday (the 30th)! I've really got high hopes for this cycle-we've got a new Dr and a new protocol. :).

:hi: Long time no see! Sorry to hear your IUI cycle was canceled. Great news that you are starting IVF #2 though. Fx the switch is all that is needed for your bfp!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Prayin~ Do you have a date you would like me to put in for your FET or is that unknown right now? 

BOMO~ Have you started BC? 

Michelle~ Tonight is trigger right?!? :happydance:

I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Lucie73821

Lindsay, I live outside Fort Myers, just north of Naples. :)


----------



## azlissie

Mo that's a great looking test!! I'm so excited for you - I definitely think you should call and get your beta moved up.

Andrea, I'm so sorry - I was really hoping this was it for you. I really hope the adoption works out soon.

My beta isn't until next Monday but I don't think I'm going to be able to wait that long to test. I'm thinking about testing on Thurs - on the one hand, I don't want to ruin my Thanksgiving with a bfn but on the other hand it would be a great day to get a bfp!!


----------



## Jenn76

drsquid said:


> mo- yay!!!! that is what mine looked like at 6dp5dt
> 
> jenn- omg there is nothing in the world id wanna do less than deal with black friday. im planning on painting (heh like ihave been planning for ages now). but i know there is no where i wanna go that day.. people are NUTS.. i tell people cause yeah i get asked about family etc.. heh plus then i get to torture them telling them that it was all my stupid doctors fuckup
> 
> andrea- im so sorry

Oh I assumed you had painted already, still going with purple? I'm super excited to get the nursery set up. It's like that here on boxing day. I worked it for 12 years in a row, it's insane. So glad to be out of retail now. I don't think I will ever venture out in that madness. 



Lucie73821 said:


> :wave: Hi ladies, I've been MIA for quite some time. An update on me- my Sept iui was cancelled because I had too many follies. :(. We are now getting ready to start IVF #2. I stop BC next Monday, then stims start the following Friday (the 30th)! I've really got high hopes for this cycle-we've got a new Dr and a new protocol. :).

Hi Lucie! Welcome back! Sorry to hear your IUI was a bust! Congrats on getting started on IVF again. I hope this protocol leads to your BFP!


----------



## Jenn76

azlissie said:


> Mo that's a great looking test!! I'm so excited for you - I definitely think you should call and get your beta moved up.
> 
> Andrea, I'm so sorry - I was really hoping this was it for you. I really hope the adoption works out soon.
> 
> My beta isn't until next Monday but I don't think I'm going to be able to wait that long to test. I'm thinking about testing on Thurs - on the one hand, I don't want to ruin my Thanksgiving with a bfn but on the other hand it would be a great day to get a bfp!!

Tough call, you could wait until Friday and enjoy your day. In any case I wish you luck! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Lindsay18

Lucie- that's where I fly into when I visit!! So awesome!!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

So ladies, we are having a little BOY!!! DH is over the moon :cloud9:
The little guy was not completely co-operating so I get a repeat scan in two weeks but she said it was positively a boy...


----------



## michelle01

Yay want :)

Congrats again Mobaby ;)

MrsC- I am actually triggering tomorrow night; today was day 11 but I think the dr wants to give it one extra day and hopefully that's what I need! My e2 was 2822 today, higher then its ever been and lining was at 12. I still have lots of follies :) ER will be turkey day!


----------



## MrsC8776

azlissie said:


> Mo that's a great looking test!! I'm so excited for you - I definitely think you should call and get your beta moved up.
> 
> Andrea, I'm so sorry - I was really hoping this was it for you. I really hope the adoption works out soon.
> 
> My beta isn't until next Monday but I don't think I'm going to be able to wait that long to test. I'm thinking about testing on Thurs - on the one hand, I don't want to ruin my Thanksgiving with a bfn but on the other hand it would be a great day to get a bfp!!

Tough call on when to test. I think I would be tempted to test on Thanksgiving but would still try to enjoy the day if nothing showed. It could always be early if the test is blank, although if it was positive you would have an amazing day. So hard to say. Fx for you! 



wantbabysoon said:


> So ladies, we are having a little BOY!!! DH is over the moon :cloud9:
> The little guy was not completely co-operating so I get a repeat scan in two weeks but she said it was positively a boy...

Congrats again on team :blue:!! 



michelle01 said:


> Yay want :)
> 
> Congrats again Mobaby ;)
> 
> MrsC- I am actually triggering tomorrow night; today was day 11 but I think the dr wants to give it one extra day and hopefully that's what I need! My e2 was 2822 today, higher then its ever been and lining was at 12. I still have lots of follies :) ER will be turkey day!

Yay for triggering tomorrow and ER on Thanksgiving!


----------



## drsquid

jenn- i painted 1 wall... then stopped. oops.

want-congrats on the boy!!

mo- so how many days post transfer are you>?


----------



## Stinas

Jenn - Most people go back to work on friday....I dont work a normal 9-5 job so i am not sure lol Ill be going back to work friday. 
Black friday I dont even dare to go near the malls. I feel like the deals are still there the next day...and the ones that are not, I would rather pay more than freeze outside lol 

Mo - I am sooooo excited for you!!! Yayyyy for azoo baby 2013!!!:happydance:

Andrea - Im sorry its not working out for you. Finances suck! I truly do not understand why IVF is not covered for everyone. Those prices make me cringe(I am also not covered). I wish you all the best and please stay here and chat with us!

MrsC - That sucks that your family is in pieces. I can imagine how weird it could be. Mine are all together...just my uncle is a weirdo and really not looking forward to his stupidity. I think we went through this in your journal...hes the drunk thats a total moron. Besides that, everything usually runs smoothly. 

Lucie - Good luck!!!!!!!

Want - Yayyyy for team blue!!!!!!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Want - yay for team blue!! Congratulations! 

Lucie - welcome back good luck on the starting ivf 

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## GettingBroody

Want - congrats on your little boy!!! :D Do you have some names picked out?!

Az - that really is a tough call... How many dpo will you be on Thurs? :dust:

Michelle - Yay for ER on Thursday!! I'm sure you'll have loads of great quality eggs to be thankful for! :thumbup:

Lucie - welcome back :hi: So sorry your iui had to be cancelled. Sending you loads of :dust: for this cycle - hope it brings your bfp! :hugs:


----------



## Lindsay18

Want- yay!!!! That's so fantastic! I think we are the only ones on team blue together lol!!!

Michelle- best of luck for trigger tonight!


----------



## bubumaci

Welcome back Lucie :wave: :) Wishing you lots of luck and sending endless :dust: for this cycle :)

Michelle - hope your trigger went well last night ... all the luck in the world for your ER tomorrow! Your stats sound really promising :) :hugs:

Want : congratulations on being team blue (so many ladies were right with their guesses ;) ) :) :hugs:

Andrea - :hugs: I am so sorry! 

Yeah Jenn - I am glad that we are going together. It is not that he doesn't want to come with me, but the appointments are not that easy to get (if you want one quickly, you have to be flexible) and he needs to see the work schedule to say he is coming in later / leaving early etc because they have shifts - so once the shifts are fixed, he is not really flexible to work it around a docs appt. ... if you see what I mean. And I usually don't want to wait longer for an appointment, because of all the "time" constraints we have with our cycles. Pushing it back a week could mean having to skip a cycle with the treamtent... IYKWIM... :)


----------



## Jenn76

wantbabysoon said:


> So ladies, we are having a little BOY!!! DH is over the moon :cloud9:
> The little guy was not completely co-operating so I get a repeat scan in two weeks but she said it was positively a boy...

Congrats Want! :happydance:



michelle01 said:


> Yay want :)
> 
> Congrats again Mobaby ;)
> 
> MrsC- I am actually triggering tomorrow night; today was day 11 but I think the dr wants to give it one extra day and hopefully that's what I need! My e2 was 2822 today, higher then its ever been and lining was at 12. I still have lots of follies :) ER will be turkey day!

Good luck with trigger! And what a great thing to be thankful for this year having your little beans start their development. Good Luck with your ER 



bubumaci said:


> Welcome back Lucie :wave: :) Wishing you lots of luck and sending endless :dust: for this cycle :)
> 
> Michelle - hope your trigger went well last night ... all the luck in the world for your ER tomorrow! Your stats sound really promising :) :hugs:
> 
> Want : congratulations on being team blue (so many ladies were right with their guesses ;) ) :) :hugs:
> 
> Andrea - :hugs: I am so sorry!
> 
> Yeah Jenn - I am glad that we are going together. It is not that he doesn't want to come with me, but the appointments are not that easy to get (if you want one quickly, you have to be flexible) and he needs to see the work schedule to say he is coming in later / leaving early etc because they have shifts - so once the shifts are fixed, he is not really flexible to work it around a docs appt. ... if you see what I mean. And I usually don't want to wait longer for an appointment, because of all the "time" constraints we have with our cycles. Pushing it back a week could mean having to skip a cycle with the treamtent... IYKWIM... :)

I can understand how hard that is, both my DH and I worked varying shifts at our last job. Never saw each other.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

MrsC8776 said:


> Prayin~ Do you have a date you would like me to put in for your FET or is that unknown right now?
> 
> BOMO~ Have you started BC?
> 
> Michelle~ Tonight is trigger right?!? :happydance:
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well!

Hi MrsC.....Everything was cancelled for this year....Dr told me Jan 2 or 3 we will begin...aa bit broken about the whole thing because of the way it happened but I have the new year to look forward to I guess....how are you feeling? 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

wantbabysoon said:


> So ladies, we are having a little BOY!!! DH is over the moon :cloud9:
> The little guy was not completely co-operating so I get a repeat scan in two weeks but she said it was positively a boy...

Congrats!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## MoBaby

want!! A baby boy!! congrats!! I love baby boys! they are soo precious and stinking cute!

Any pg ladies have any symptoms in the tww??

I couldnt test this morning. My stupid urine was dilute and I went again and still too clear so I decided to hold off... UGH. Now I have to go to work and I can't test there. Maybe tomorrow. 

Have a good day ladies!


----------



## almosthere

mo i hardly had any never would have known it was preg related...all I can remember was being gassy from both ends, and bloated so I couldnt button my pants anymore lol


----------



## almosthere

and thirsty!!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Mo - before my bfp I only had little pinching pains and really vivid dreams. From 12dpo I started getting a really sore throat and my stomach muscles ached as if I'd done 100 sit-ups!! Also had sore bbs but I had them even before ET because of the progesterone...


----------



## wantbabysoon

GettingBroody said:


> Want - congrats on your little boy!!! :D Do you have some names picked out?!
> 
> Az - that really is a tough call... How many dpo will you be on Thurs? :dust:
> 
> Michelle - Yay for ER on Thursday!! I'm sure you'll have loads of great quality eggs to be thankful for! :thumbup:
> 
> Lucie - welcome back :hi: So sorry your iui had to be cancelled. Sending you loads of :dust: for this cycle - hope it brings your bfp! :hugs:

We are thinking about some names... We are from India and are looking at a traditional name!


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi ladies. Had my first ultrasound today, and despite my high beta numbers there's only one in there! The gestational sac measures 5 weeks 5 days (a day ahead) and they saw the yolk sac but too early to see anything else. Fingers crossed this one becomes my take home baby. It's going to be a long anxious road. Next scan is Dec 7th.


----------



## drsquid

not- congrats on the scan!!! so exciting you get another one so soon, be nice to see the little bean =)


----------



## GettingBroody

That's great news Not! Hope the wait between now and the next scan passes quickly! :coffee:


----------



## notoptimistic

Thanks. I'm so nervous. I just got to find ways to distract myself from all the negative thoughts,


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Just got a call from the docs an they want us to do IUI or IVF next....I think DH has agreed to IVF as long as NO more TTC talk until then which will be March-ish of next year :) 

I'll be checking in to see how you're all doing been busy with my little guy as his rash as come back :( and doctors appts like CRAZY....he has a "mysterious" rash ;) anyways love you ladies :hugs: thanks for all the support you've all given means the WORLD to me!


----------



## drsquid

not- heh this is why early scans are such a bad idea. even I (who obsessively scans) waited til 7 weeks cause i know otherwise you freak yourself out. the presence of a yolk sac is a great sign. very rarely do you get one and then not get a fetal pole.


----------



## Lindsay18

Not- that's wonderful!! Stay as positive as possible:)

Andrea- what great news! It will be good for you to take time off talking about it. Especially since you have a plan in place xoxo!!!


----------



## michelle01

Not - sounds like you had a great scan!!! Keep your chin up, I bet you will see a beautiful bean next scan.

Andrea - great you have a plan ;)

I am triggering tonight!!! ER is at 6:30 turkey day! I have lots of follies all growing together, largest is now 21. My e2 is at 3634, highest its ever been!! So excited and nervous.


----------



## Jenn76

PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Hi MrsC.....Everything was cancelled for this year....Dr told me Jan 2 or 3 we will begin...aa bit broken about the whole thing because of the way it happened but I have the new year to look forward to I guess....how are you feeling?
> 
> How is everyone doing?

Sorry to hear about your delay, 2013 will be your year! 



MoBaby said:


> want!! A baby boy!! congrats!! I love baby boys! they are soo precious and stinking cute!
> 
> Any pg ladies have any symptoms in the tww??
> 
> I couldnt test this morning. My stupid urine was dilute and I went again and still too clear so I decided to hold off... UGH. Now I have to go to work and I can't test there. Maybe tomorrow.
> 
> Have a good day ladies!

I had tightness in my abs (felt like I did a bunch of sit ups), my boobs felt fuller and heavier, and I was tired. Good Luck with your test tomorrow. 



notoptimistic said:


> Hi ladies. Had my first ultrasound today, and despite my high beta numbers there's only one in there! The gestational sac measures 5 weeks 5 days (a day ahead) and they saw the yolk sac but too early to see anything else. Fingers crossed this one becomes my take home baby. It's going to be a long anxious road. Next scan is Dec 7th.

Congrats! That's great that you have another scan so soon. Your high beta must mean a strong little bean. Try not to worry this will be your forever baby. :hugs:



AndreaFlorida said:


> Just got a call from the docs an they want us to do IUI or IVF next....I think DH has agreed to IVF as long as NO more TTC talk until then which will be March-ish of next year :)
> 
> I'll be checking in to see how you're all doing been busy with my little guy as his rash as come back :( and doctors appts like CRAZY....he has a "mysterious" rash ;) anyways love you ladies :hugs: thanks for all the support you've all given means the WORLD to me!

Enjoy your break, I'm sure it is much needed. March will be here in no time. Keep in touch.


----------



## Jenn76

michelle01 said:


> Not - sounds like you had a great scan!!! Keep your chin up, I bet you will see a beautiful bean next scan.
> 
> Andrea - great you have a plan ;)
> 
> I am triggering tonight!!! ER is at 6:30 turkey day! I have lots of follies all growing together, largest is now 21. My e2 is at 3634, highest its ever been!! So excited and nervous.

That's great news! Excited to hear how many eggs you get. Good Luck!


----------



## PollyJo

Michelle- GL with the trigger and ER! that sounds wonderful with the numbers.

Andrea- so sorry about the negative; happy for the plan though! sending positive vibes your way.:dust:

Want- congrats with team blue. :blue:

notop- congrats, positive vibes your way ..

Mo- Congratulations!!! that's fantastic! am so happy for you :happydance:


----------



## wantbabysoon

michelle01 said:


> Not - sounds like you had a great scan!!! Keep your chin up, I bet you will see a beautiful bean next scan.
> 
> Andrea - great you have a plan ;)
> 
> I am triggering tonight!!! ER is at 6:30 turkey day! I have lots of follies all growing together, largest is now 21. My e2 is at 3634, highest its ever been!! So excited and nervous.

Yay Michelle!! Keep us posted and good luck with the ER.


----------



## notoptimistic

Drsquid - I think the ultrasound tech was new - maybe she missed a twin? I think she's new bc she first tried to do an abdominal scan before transvaginal!


----------



## almosthere

GL Michelle!!!!


----------



## azlissie

Michelle, yay for trigger! Hope ER goes well Thursday.

Want, congrats on team blue! That's so exciting.

Andrea, I think it's great that DH is on board with IVF - it will be hard to try to put it out of your mind for the next few months but the break will be so nice. Best of luck!

Not, sounds like everything was exactly like it should have been at your scan. The next one should be really exciting!

AFM, haven't tested yet but I'm feeling rather optimistic about this round. I'm still pretty thirsty all the time and I'm so tired - like yawning, can't keep my eyes open tired even though I got the same amount of sleep I always do. I can't wait to test but then I am enjoying this positive vibe so much I hate to end it!


----------



## MrsC8776

PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Prayin~ Do you have a date you would like me to put in for your FET or is that unknown right now?
> 
> BOMO~ Have you started BC?
> 
> Michelle~ Tonight is trigger right?!? :happydance:
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well!
> 
> Hi MrsC.....Everything was cancelled for this year....Dr told me Jan 2 or 3 we will begin...aa bit broken about the whole thing because of the way it happened but I have the new year to look forward to I guess....how are you feeling?
> 
> How is everyone doing?Click to expand...

:hugs: I'm sorry, I didn't know they wanted you to wait. I'm trying to think back and now wondering if I just forgot you said that. :dohh: Fx for Jan!! I'm doing good. Hanging in there and counting down the days. 



MoBaby said:


> want!! A baby boy!! congrats!! I love baby boys! they are soo precious and stinking cute!
> 
> Any pg ladies have any symptoms in the tww??
> 
> I couldnt test this morning. My stupid urine was dilute and I went again and still too clear so I decided to hold off... UGH. Now I have to go to work and I can't test there. Maybe tomorrow.
> 
> Have a good day ladies!

I was just very emotional and also had a hard time sleeping. Other than that nothing really out of the norm. Can't wait to see your test tomorrow! 



notoptimistic said:


> Hi ladies. Had my first ultrasound today, and despite my high beta numbers there's only one in there! The gestational sac measures 5 weeks 5 days (a day ahead) and they saw the yolk sac but too early to see anything else. Fingers crossed this one becomes my take home baby. It's going to be a long anxious road. Next scan is Dec 7th.

Great news! Your scan was early but they will be able to see so much more at the next one. 



AndreaFlorida said:


> Just got a call from the docs an they want us to do IUI or IVF next....I think DH has agreed to IVF as long as NO more TTC talk until then which will be March-ish of next year :)
> 
> I'll be checking in to see how you're all doing been busy with my little guy as his rash as come back :( and doctors appts like CRAZY....he has a "mysterious" rash ;) anyways love you ladies :hugs: thanks for all the support you've all given means the WORLD to me!

Yay for future IUI or IVF! 



michelle01 said:


> Not - sounds like you had a great scan!!! Keep your chin up, I bet you will see a beautiful bean next scan.
> 
> Andrea - great you have a plan ;)
> 
> I am triggering tonight!!! ER is at 6:30 turkey day! I have lots of follies all growing together, largest is now 21. My e2 is at 3634, highest its ever been!! So excited and nervous.

Yay for triggering tonight! I can't wait to read your update on Thursday! 



azlissie said:


> Michelle, yay for trigger! Hope ER goes well Thursday.
> 
> Want, congrats on team blue! That's so exciting.
> 
> Andrea, I think it's great that DH is on board with IVF - it will be hard to try to put it out of your mind for the next few months but the break will be so nice. Best of luck!
> 
> Not, sounds like everything was exactly like it should have been at your scan. The next one should be really exciting!
> 
> AFM, haven't tested yet but I'm feeling rather optimistic about this round. I'm still pretty thirsty all the time and I'm so tired - like yawning, can't keep my eyes open tired even though I got the same amount of sleep I always do. I can't wait to test but then I am enjoying this positive vibe so much I hate to end it!

Ahh I'm dying for you to test! Any thoughts on when you will?


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

michelle01 said:


> Not - sounds like you had a great scan!!! Keep your chin up, I bet you will see a beautiful bean next scan.
> 
> Andrea - great you have a plan ;)
> 
> I am triggering tonight!!! ER is at 6:30 turkey day! I have lots of follies all growing together, largest is now 21. My e2 is at 3634, highest its ever been!! So excited and nervous.

So excited for you!!!!


----------



## Stinas

notoptimistic - Yayy!

Andrea - Glad you have decided to continue your TTC journey! I hope you little guy's rash goes away soon!!

Michele - Good luck!!!!


----------



## drsquid

not- it isnt terribly likely but it does happen. in addition most pelvic us is performed transabdominal first. then when/if you cant see then you go transvaginal. yes it is pointless this early to go transabdominal but if you were at a regular us place (not a fertility clinic) then they assume you may not exactly know your dates etc


----------



## Pink gerbera

Not - congrats on the scan. Hope the time passes quickly until the next. Not long to wait!

Michelle - good luck today. Keep us posted. 

Andrea - hooray for iui or ivf next year. The break will be good. Hope your little one gets better and his rash clears up!

Mo - looking forward to you test results today :)

Az - when are you testing?? 

Have a good day everyone xxx


----------



## bubumaci

Not - congratulations on your scan :)

Michelle - all fingers and toes crossed for your ER today - can't wait to hear how it's gone!

Jenn - We see each other every day in the morning and in the evening when we get home from work. That's no issue. Just when it comes to making an appointment, the appointment needs to be far enough in advance that he can enter himself for a later shift / an earlier shift so he can leave early. And when I have rung to make an appointment, we don't have the pick of the crop so to speak - they tell us when we can have a slot. My office is OK - I can just leave, go to the appt. and then go back to work (if it's during the day) / I just start later or leave earlier. DH doesn't have that flexibility :)


----------



## GettingBroody

Andrea - so glad you have a plan! Onwards and upwards to ivf! Enjoy the break - your bfp will be waiting for you in March! :hugs:

Mo - can't wait for today's test!

Michelle - happy triggering!

Az - keeping everything crossed!!

Praying - hope the time between now and Jan passes quickly :hugs:

Afm, 12 week scan today! Can't remember who asked if we were getting the NT scan done - they don't do any testing like that here unless there's family history etc


----------



## Jenn76

notoptimistic said:


> Drsquid - I think the ultrasound tech was new - maybe she missed a twin? I think she's new bc she first tried to do an abdominal scan before transvaginal!

Jchic didn't find out twins until I think her third scan so it is possible with early scans. My scan was at 8 weeks and I could see the two sacs very clearly myself.



azlissie said:


> Michelle, yay for trigger! Hope ER goes well Thursday.
> 
> Want, congrats on team blue! That's so exciting.
> 
> Andrea, I think it's great that DH is on board with IVF - it will be hard to try to put it out of your mind for the next few months but the break will be so nice. Best of luck!
> 
> Not, sounds like everything was exactly like it should have been at your scan. The next one should be really exciting!
> 
> AFM, haven't tested yet but I'm feeling rather optimistic about this round. I'm still pretty thirsty all the time and I'm so tired - like yawning, can't keep my eyes open tired even though I got the same amount of sleep I always do. I can't wait to test but then I am enjoying this positive vibe so much I hate to end it!

All the power to you for being able to wait this long, I think that's great. It's great that you are feeling positive about this cycle. Enjoy your Thanksgiving, test after. 



GettingBroody said:


> Andrea - so glad you have a plan! Onwards and upwards to ivf! Enjoy the break - your bfp will be waiting for you in March! :hugs:
> 
> Mo - can't wait for today's test!
> 
> Michelle - happy triggering!
> 
> Az - keeping everything crossed!!
> 
> Praying - hope the time between now and Jan passes quickly :hugs:
> 
> Afm, 12 week scan today! Can't remember who asked if we were getting the NT scan done - they don't do any testing like that here unless there's family history etc

Good Luck at your scan! 

Jess: Good Luck at your gender scan! You'll have to take a picture of the sliced cake tomorrow to post for us. I'm so excited for you!


----------



## almosthere

Andrea-Enjoy your break!!! <3

AZ-I am pulling for you, think this is def. your time, eeek!

Jess...gender scan today?! GL!!!

AFM I had a horrid scare last night when babys HB was not found on the doppler...I was sent for an emergency viability scan at 12 weeks 5 days and....BABY WAS OK!!! I balled when she went right to the heart pumping, thank GOD <3 So of course, I am now going to be super worried at my next apt in a few weeks as I beleive dr. will do doppler again...on a bright note, I got a early gender prediction but not holding her to it as it was hard to tell and still early...predicted a BOY by the nurse =) We will just have to wait until next year to find out for sure but I was thrilled!!! My sweet little baby is my new avatar =) Not sure if he/she is flicking me off, or pointing with that long finger HAHA.


----------



## almosthere

And michelle...no injections today, enjoy your day off before your ER!!! :) <3


----------



## Lindsay18

Kayla- that's fantastic!!! Welcome to team blue!!! Yay!!!

Jess- can't wait to find out!!!


----------



## jchic

Hey all! Just wanted to pop on to wish you ALL a very very Happy Thanksgiving! May it be filled with tons of family, food and most importantly, LOVE! 

Not optimistic - They didnt catch my twins until I was almost 9 weeks!!! Baby B was hiding behind Baby A!!!

We find out the genders today, will post, CANNOT FREAKING WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Michelle - Happy triggering honey! SOOOO excited for you! 

Kayla -YAY TEAM BLUE!!!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Jess- are you posting them today or tomorrow?!


----------



## notoptimistic

Jchic - I assume the babies are fraternal so there were two gestational sacs and one sac couldn't be seen on the first scan?


----------



## MrsC8776

GettingBroody said:


> Andrea - so glad you have a plan! Onwards and upwards to ivf! Enjoy the break - your bfp will be waiting for you in March! :hugs:
> 
> Mo - can't wait for today's test!
> 
> Michelle - happy triggering!
> 
> Az - keeping everything crossed!!
> 
> Praying - hope the time between now and Jan passes quickly :hugs:
> 
> Afm, 12 week scan today! Can't remember who asked if we were getting the NT scan done - they don't do any testing like that here unless there's family history etc

Good luck today!! Will you be finding out the gender at some point? Maybe they can make an early guess. :winkwink: Please share pics!! 



almosthere said:


> Andrea-Enjoy your break!!! <3
> 
> AZ-I am pulling for you, think this is def. your time, eeek!
> 
> Jess...gender scan today?! GL!!!
> 
> AFM I had a horrid scare last night when babys HB was not found on the doppler...I was sent for an emergency viability scan at 12 weeks 5 days and....BABY WAS OK!!! I balled when she went right to the heart pumping, thank GOD <3 So of course, I am now going to be super worried at my next apt in a few weeks as I beleive dr. will do doppler again...on a bright note, I got a early gender prediction but not holding her to it as it was hard to tell and still early...predicted a BOY by the nurse =) We will just have to wait until next year to find out for sure but I was thrilled!!! My sweet little baby is my new avatar =) Not sure if he/she is flicking me off, or pointing with that long finger HAHA.

:hugs: So sorry about the scare. I'm glad everything was ok but it is best to be safe. Yay for possibly being team :blue:!! 



jchic said:


> Hey all! Just wanted to pop on to wish you ALL a very very Happy Thanksgiving! May it be filled with tons of family, food and most importantly, LOVE!
> 
> Not optimistic - They didnt catch my twins until I was almost 9 weeks!!! Baby B was hiding behind Baby A!!!
> 
> We find out the genders today, will post, CANNOT FREAKING WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Michelle - Happy triggering honey! SOOOO excited for you!
> 
> Kayla -YAY TEAM BLUE!!!!!

Good luck today! :happydance:


----------



## michelle01

almost - So sorry about your scare, but glad all is good! And yay for team blue ;)

Jess - SO freaking excited for you today ;) I still say one of each :)

az - Hope this is your bfp!! Have my FX'ed for you.

I will post tomorrow after ER; it's at 6:30am, gonna be a long day :wacko: Hope everyone has a Happy Thanksgiving ;)


----------



## MoBaby

Hey I did poas today and yesterday... I think the one at 3dpt was a fluke or something b/c my urine was super super concentrated. I've continued to get a bfp but not as dark but there is progression from yesterday so I'll take it :) no pic today. I notices my smu and tmu are way better for these tests.


----------



## MrsC8776

michelle~ Good luck tomorrow! 

MoBaby~ I'm so glad the tests are progressing!! :happydance: Have you called the clinic yet or are you just going to wait until the 30th for your beta?


----------



## MoBaby

I want to go early..I'm afraid of another chemical or miscarriage :( when will that fear go away??


----------



## azlissie

Kayla that sounds so scary - I'm glad everything turned out all right. It will be interesting to see if the nurse was right about team blue at your gender scan. 

Michelle good luck for ER tomorrow - hope you get lots of mature eggies!

Jess can't wait to see your gender reveal! So exciting. 

I think I'll test Friday - I don't want to be in a bad mood tomorrow! I'll be 13dpo so that should be fairly accurate. 

Hope everyone has a great thanksgiving!


----------



## MrsC8776

MoBaby said:


> I want to go early..I'm afraid of another chemical or miscarriage :( when will that fear go away??

:hugs: Sorry you are in fear. I hope they can get you in sooner. Your question is probably a rhetorical one but I'll go for an answer anyways. :) The fear of something going wrong will probably go down after your first scan where they see a heartbeat (or two :winkwink:). After that the fear changes a little bit. I don't really know how to explain it. I guess it's like a mothers fear for her child rather than something being wrong. 



azlissie said:


> Kayla that sounds so scary - I'm glad everything turned out all right. It will be interesting to see if the nurse was right about team blue at your gender scan.
> 
> Michelle good luck for ER tomorrow - hope you get lots of mature eggies!
> 
> Jess can't wait to see your gender reveal! So exciting.
> 
> I think I'll test Friday - I don't want to be in a bad mood tomorrow! I'll be 13dpo so that should be fairly accurate.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great thanksgiving!

Friday sounds like a great day! I can't wait to see your bfp!


----------



## GettingBroody

Jchic - can't wait to see the pics of your cake!!!!

Mo - :hugs: This one is here to stay, I'm sure of it!! Happy testing tomor!

Az - good luck on Fri! :dust:

Michelle - good luck with ER! Looking forward to your update!!

Afm, scan was fab today!! Baby was really active, it was so lovely to see! :D We are staying team yellow but all guesses are welcome!!:winkwink: Although not sure if that's a nub in the photo or just a leg at a funny angle...!!!!!

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q571/derialc/1CF1F1A0-8993-4E8B-A502-86516A85E855-5249-00000777F2C76379_zps2ad2f2de.jpg


----------



## michelle01

Great pic Getting ;) Are you going to find out the gender? I will say team blue for you ;)


----------



## MrsC8776

GettingBroody said:


> Jchic - can't wait to see the pics of your cake!!!!
> 
> Mo - :hugs: This one is here to stay, I'm sure of it!! Happy testing tomor!
> 
> Az - good luck on Fri! :dust:
> 
> Michelle - good luck with ER! Looking forward to your update!!
> 
> Afm, scan was fab today!! Baby was really active, it was so lovely to see! :D We are staying team yellow but all guesses are welcome!!:winkwink: Although not sure if that's a nub in the photo or just a leg at a funny angle...!!!!!
> 
> https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q571/derialc/1CF1F1A0-8993-4E8B-A502-86516A85E855-5249-00000777F2C76379_zps2ad2f2de.jpg

Great scan pic!! You are so strong for staying team yellow. I couldn't do it!


----------



## GettingBroody

I think the majority of Irish people stay team yellow although it is becoming more common to find out now. Before it was really really unusual...


----------



## AndreaFlorida

HAPPY EARLY THANKSGIVING!! I probably wont be on much tomorrow so wanted to say it now ;) Have a great day everyone!


----------



## almosthere

yay for a progression mo-hcg must be going up up up yay!!!!! =)

thanks so much ladies-I am not going to tell family its def a boy and might keep it a secret although I blurted out at work it MAY be a boy as I was just so excited LOL so we will see how tomorrow goes...I'll ask DH what he would like to say about the whole gender prediction. I think if we have a girl growing in there, that we will be surprised at our gender scan!! LOL. And not sure if I will be on tomorrow either, although I am pretty addicted to this site...so in case I am gone, HAPPY EARLY THANKSGIVING!! =)


----------



## almosthere

And GL tomorrow AZ-SO CLOSE soooo exciting!!!!


----------



## jchic

Soooo - we are having a BOY and a GIRL !!!! :)


----------



## jchic

Not op- yes, they are fraternal :)


----------



## MrsC8776

jchic congrats again on :oneofeach: :happydance:


----------



## notoptimistic

Jchic - congrats!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Jess- congrats officially on here lol!!! Best of both worlds. Now my little man will have a friend and a girlfriend!!


----------



## drsquid

jchic- congrats/ welcome to team purple

mo- this is why i didt pee on sticks after i got a pos, the density of the line often has more to do with the individual test than the real level of hcg. they are meant to be qualitative (ie pos or neg) not quantitative (ie what level of hcg there is). i think people stress themselves out more over the "lack of progression" than anything else. a pos is a pos =)


----------



## MoBaby

I am so sorry girls for not doing personals sooner!! New job + hpts keeping me too busy!! Sorry for being a slacker!!

Kayla!! That sounds absolutely horrid!! Glad baby is fine and you are having a BOY!!
AZ: FX for you! This sounds like the cycle that worked!! FX!
Michelle: GL tomorrow!! I know you have lots of good eggies in there! 
Jchic! Team purple! How perfect!! :) That would be what I would hope for with twins!
Getting!! What a great scan pic!!! YAY!
Drs: Thanks for that. 
I think this is a good sign for me because with the last cycle I never had any progression. When I line up my PM sticks the lines have double or more since 3dp6dt... my lines tonight are darker than this am which must mean bean is behaving in there! I had more cramps today so that must mean baby is latching on well :) I just hope for a more impressive beta this time around than 30-ish with my BFP cycle . Why do I obsess over stupid HPTS?? DH even said STOP TESTING!!! :)


----------



## MrsC8776

Testing is an addiction!!! I think even after my first scan I POAS. :blush: We pee on those sticks for a long time and something finally shows. We deserve to see those lines get darker!! :winkwink:


----------



## jchic

Thanks ladies!!!!!!! Much appreciated :)

Mo- congrats on those
Dark lines!!! 

Linds- yes! We will marry them up haha


----------



## PollyJo

Happy Thanksgiving, Ladies. 
Michelle- GL for the trigger
Mo- a pos is a pos, and rise is wonderful! your fear is understandable. It will be fine though, and sending lots of good vibes your way. Your beta should be next week, no?
Jchic- team purple is amazing!!!
Jen- I forgot to add in the last post, but thanks so much for the pep talk. I have'nt yet managed to get to the doc, was terribly busy at work due to the usual deadlines. I will go for the follow up though. I guess I will also get in touch with another institute in NY and see if they have different ideas. 
Not- hang in there. I hope you are having twins. All tests have errors and ultrasounds have errors too, especially with the settings that techs use and such. 
Az- Fx for you!!!


----------



## Jenn76

almosthere said:


> Andrea-Enjoy your break!!! <3
> 
> AZ-I am pulling for you, think this is def. your time, eeek!
> 
> Jess...gender scan today?! GL!!!
> 
> AFM I had a horrid scare last night when babys HB was not found on the doppler...I was sent for an emergency viability scan at 12 weeks 5 days and....BABY WAS OK!!! I balled when she went right to the heart pumping, thank GOD <3 So of course, I am now going to be super worried at my next apt in a few weeks as I beleive dr. will do doppler again...on a bright note, I got a early gender prediction but not holding her to it as it was hard to tell and still early...predicted a BOY by the nurse =) We will just have to wait until next year to find out for sure but I was thrilled!!! My sweet little baby is my new avatar =) Not sure if he/she is flicking me off, or pointing with that long finger HAHA.

Sorry you had a scare, I'm glad it all worked out. Cute pic! Looks like he was giving everyone the finger :haha: Congrats on team blue!



MoBaby said:


> Hey I did poas today and yesterday... I think the one at 3dpt was a fluke or something b/c my urine was super super concentrated. I've continued to get a bfp but not as dark but there is progression from yesterday so I'll take it :) no pic today. I notices my smu and tmu are way better for these tests.

You are preggo! This is real and you are going to be a mommy. So happy for you! Try not to worry about the tests, mine varied for darkness. Dr is right about the tests. 



GettingBroody said:


> Jchic - can't wait to see the pics of your cake!!!!
> 
> Mo - :hugs: This one is here to stay, I'm sure of it!! Happy testing tomor!
> 
> Az - good luck on Fri! :dust:
> 
> Michelle - good luck with ER! Looking forward to your update!!
> 
> Afm, scan was fab today!! Baby was really active, it was so lovely to see! :D We are staying team yellow but all guesses are welcome!!:winkwink: Although not sure if that's a nub in the photo or just a leg at a funny angle...!!!!!
> 
> https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q571/derialc/1CF1F1A0-8993-4E8B-A502-86516A85E855-5249-00000777F2C76379_zps2ad2f2de.jpg

Congrats, great pic! Glad to hear your scan went well. 



jchic said:


> Soooo - we are having a BOY and a GIRL !!!! :)

Yeah! So happy for you! That's perfect, exactly what I am hoping for. Congrats!


----------



## michelle01

Congrats again Jess ;) I am SO happy for you!!!!

Mobaby - I am so happy for you too; I bet you will see a great beta! However obsessing I think is something we cannot help; after all we have went through, you just cannot help it. This is your time ;)


----------



## wantbabysoon

Wishing all you ladies a very HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!

Jess - That is awesome news!! Team purple ... woo hoo!

michelle - Good luck tomorrow!! Hope you get lots of eggies.

Mo - Great news on the progression. The worry unfortunately never goes away... although it gets less with each milestone... I am 16 weeks and I still worry :)

Getting - You are a strong willed person to stay team yellow!

AFM, looking forward to 4 days of no work and lots of food tomorrow :)


----------



## MoBaby

Here is this mornings test vs 6pm test. Morning was 2mu. Think it looks okay?? I dont think I can realistically compare it to my siggy test because my urine was literally almost orange! And the test dried orange! I guess I forgot to drink water the day before :) I know, I am a total spaz right now!! I forgot this morning if I took my estrace and progesterone... so I ended up counting the pills 3 times before I could figure it out AND I had to re-take the progesterone supp because I couldnt remember! LOL. Oh and the pic is big which is why it in a spoiler :) 

Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/xi3Z8l.jpg


----------



## almosthere

mo they pretty much look the same...CONGRATS I just love seeing those lines on this thread especially!!! =)


----------



## almosthere

And happy thanksgiving ladies-thanks for the well wishes-today is a much better day than yesterday! 

AZ dying for you to testt!! hahaha


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

jchic said:


> Soooo - we are having a BOY and a GIRL !!!! :)

What a wonderful surprise!!!!!! Thats awesome news Jchic! Congrats!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Happy thanksgiving everyone!!!!!!! <3


----------



## Stinas

Want - OMG how scary!! Glad everything turned out to be ok!!!

Jess - Sooooo exciting!!!! oooooo I LOVE it when there is one of each! Best of both worlds! Yay! Congrats!

Michele - Best of luck tom!!!

Getting - Love the scan!! I cant tell...so im going with team yellow lol

Mo - i would be testing like crazy too lol

Hope everyone is well! 
No news here. Made my journal last night.......My Journal

I hope everyone has a wonderful Thanksgiving!!! Eat a lot because I know I am! lol 
xoxo


----------



## azlissie

So it's really late and I can't tell anyone else yet...
 



Attached Files:







bfp.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Pink gerbera

Jhic - Yey!! Welcome to team purple!!! It's very exciting! 

Getting - great scan pic :) I think it's amazing when you see them moving! We saw our boy opening and closing his jaw last sat drinking the amniotic fluid! It was magical!

Want - that sounds scary! I'm so glad everything turned out great and what a brill picture!!

Mo - congrats to you :) Try not to obsess on strength of lines. Mine wasn't very strong and I'm having twins :)

Happy thanks giving everyone :)

Have a good day. Pink xx


----------



## MrsC8776

MoBaby said:


> Here is this mornings test vs 6pm test. Morning was 2mu. Think it looks okay?? I dont think I can realistically compare it to my siggy test because my urine was literally almost orange! And the test dried orange! I guess I forgot to drink water the day before :) I know, I am a total spaz right now!! I forgot this morning if I took my estrace and progesterone... so I ended up counting the pills 3 times before I could figure it out AND I had to re-take the progesterone supp because I couldnt remember! LOL. Oh and the pic is big which is why it in a spoiler :)
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i.imgur.com/xi3Z8l.jpg

They are looking great to me! 



Stinas said:


> Want - OMG how scary!! Glad everything turned out to be ok!!!
> 
> Jess - Sooooo exciting!!!! oooooo I LOVE it when there is one of each! Best of both worlds! Yay! Congrats!
> 
> Michele - Best of luck tom!!!
> 
> Getting - Love the scan!! I cant tell...so im going with team yellow lol
> 
> Mo - i would be testing like crazy too lol
> 
> Hope everyone is well!
> No news here. Made my journal last night.......My Journal
> 
> I hope everyone has a wonderful Thanksgiving!!! Eat a lot because I know I am! lol
> xoxo

Stalking your journal! I'm so excited you made one. :happydance:



azlissie said:


> So it's really late and I can't tell anyone else yet...

Oh do you have some big news!?!?! :)


----------



## Pink gerbera

Az what can't you tell anyone!?? Did you POAS???? Xx


----------



## Pink gerbera

Az - I see the picture! I see the second line!! Congratulations!! I believe you have your bfp!! X


----------



## MrsC8776

OMG congrats azlissie!! I knew it! :yipee:

The pic just came through.


----------



## azlissie

Yes my willpower completely vanished!!
 



Attached Files:







bfp2.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## azlissie

Holy cow I think I'm going to faint!! I'm in so much shock - I can't believe try #8 finally worked!! Why did I have to test tonight, though - now I'll never be able to sleep 

Thank you ladies for your positive baby vibes - I think they worked!


----------



## MrsC8776

Just think... that is a night time test. Some people get darker lines at night but still. For a PM test that is a great line!! I'm over the moon for you! 

2 bfp's this week and more to come. :happydance:


----------



## drsquid

az- yay congrats. im so so happy for you. as ive said before.. a line is a line is a line. i waited 2 days to test again so id see areal difference (and the 2nd was the only other one i did )


----------



## GettingBroody

Ohmygod, this thread is having a great week!!!!!!!

Az - I am so thrilled for you!!! :dance: Sending so many congratulations!!! :wohoo: We all know what you'll be thankful for over your turkey! Bet you won't sleep a wink tonight! Yaaaaaay!

Mo - your tests look great :thumbup: I was afraid to test with anything other than fmu until a least a week after my bfp! Cramping is a great sign, little baby is snuggling in!!

Jchic - congrats on team purple! Can we see a pic of the cake?!

Afm, going to tell the rest of my work colleagues today! (a few know already) Spent last night phoning & texting people I wanted to tell personally. Loved hearing their excitement! :D Parent Teacher Meetings all day today from when the kids go home at 2.30 til 7 - going to be a long day!! :sleep:

Happy Thanksgiving to all you ladies across the Atlantic!


----------



## bubumaci

Jess - Congratulations Lady - soooo happy for you.
If I were to finally get pregnant ... and if it were to be twins .... and if I could then have a choice about the genders .... that would be my choice :) :dance:

AZ .... :hugs: Yaaayyy... congratulations Sweetie - I am thrilled for you!! Wonderful news :)

Mo - it is a :bfp: it is a :bfp: it is a :bfp: :hugs: :)

Michelle.. FX'd for your ER today Honey! :) Hope all goes well and that your recovery goes well - take it easy today :hugs:


----------



## Jenn76

Happy Thanksgiving to the ladies that happen to be celebrating that today!

Azlissie: :happydance: :yippee: Congrats on your BFP!!!!!!

Michelle: Good Luck today!!!!

Broody: Congrats on spreading the news!


----------



## Lindsay18

Az- that is your positive!!! Congratulations!!! 

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Enjoy your day!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Omg az!!! We are bump bubbies!!! :) yay!! I knew it!!

Afm:

Spoiler
Finally a line that counts!!
https://i.imgur.com/ZtArql.jpg


----------



## michelle01

Congrats Mo and az...how exciting :)

I am back home, not feeling so great. I woke up with hiccups and a barf cup...ugh. I am so sore, but got 12 eggs :) 

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

michelle01 said:


> Congrats Mo and az...how exciting :)
> 
> I am back home, not feeling so great. I woke up with hiccups and a barf cup...ugh. I am so sore, but got 12 eggs :)
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving everyone!

12 is a FABULOUS number!!!!!! Congrats. Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## azlissie

Michelle, 12 is great! Hope you feel better soon!

I am so glad we got our bfps at the same time, Mo!! Have you figured out when you are due? I'm somewhere around the first week of August I think.

This morning's test:
 



Attached Files:







bfp3.jpg
File size: 53.3 KB
Views: 19


----------



## MoBaby

azlissie said:


> Michelle, 12 is great! Hope you feel better soon!
> 
> I am so glad we got our bfps at the same time, Mo!! Have you figured out when you are due? I'm somewhere around the first week of August I think.
> 
> This morning's test:

Aug 3 or 4th.. I looked it up earlier but cant remember!!! :) YAY!!! :happydance: I will go before that though. Women with unicornuate uterus normally deliver around 37 weeks. And I will get a section b/c of my surgery so I'm thinking mid-late july :)


----------



## almosthere

AAAAH AZ CONGRATSSS!!! EEEK what a wonderful thanksgiving for you!!

Michelle-sorry you do not feel so well-but the hardest part is over, yay!!! GL...grow eggies grow!!!

AFM announcing today, super nervous!!!!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Michelle hooray for 12 eggs! Look forward to your fertilisation report tomorrow. :)

Almost - hope telling everyone goes well today :)


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Az and Mo..... Congrats!!! I am beyond happy for you guys!! 

Michelle... Rest up and feel better! 12 eggs is fantastic!

Jess.... Congrats on team purple!

Almost.... Have fun telling people today!

I'm sorry to not do more personals, I'm on my cell and can only see back so far. I'm thinking of all of you though. I was thinking this morning how incredibly thankful I am to have found this thread and all of you. Thank you to each of you for your words of encouragement and listening to me complain and bring the most amazing cheerleaders when I get down. I don't know what I would do during this process without you all. I wish all of you a very happy thanksgiving.


----------



## Lindsay18

Az- that's awesome!!!

Michelle- 12 is wonderful! Rest up and feel better soon!!! Xoxo


----------



## MrsC8776

MoBaby said:


> Omg az!!! We are bump bubbies!!! :) yay!! I knew it!!
> 
> Afm:
> 
> Spoiler
> Finally a line that counts!!
> https://i.imgur.com/ZtArql.jpg

Great lines!! 



michelle01 said:


> Congrats Mo and az...how exciting :)
> 
> I am back home, not feeling so great. I woke up with hiccups and a barf cup...ugh. I am so sore, but got 12 eggs :)
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving everyone!

Yay for getting 12 eggs! Get some rest and enjoy your Thanksgiving! 



azlissie said:


> Michelle, 12 is great! Hope you feel better soon!
> 
> I am so glad we got our bfps at the same time, Mo!! Have you figured out when you are due? I'm somewhere around the first week of August I think.
> 
> This morning's test:

Great lines and love the digital! 



almosthere said:


> AAAAH AZ CONGRATSSS!!! EEEK what a wonderful thanksgiving for you!!
> 
> Michelle-sorry you do not feel so well-but the hardest part is over, yay!!! GL...grow eggies grow!!!
> 
> AFM announcing today, super nervous!!!!

Yay for announcing today! Let us know how it goes. 

Happy Thanksgiving ladies! I hope you all enjoy your families today. Thank you all for your support during everything we all go through. :flower:


----------



## drsquid

aw... maybe it is being pregnant but.. you all have made me tear up.. congrats again mo and az.. a little something extra to add to your list of things to be thankful for

michelle- yay 12

bomo- take care of yourself.. thnking about you


----------



## TwoRdue

Congrats for all the BFP that is so great to see you must be so excited.x

Michelle 12 that is great and cant wait to hear how they all go.

We dont have thanks giving here but I just wanted to say Happy Thanks Giving to all that do and have a great time.x


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Thank you Drs... I hope you have a great day today!


----------



## GettingBroody

Mo - that's a great progression!!! Are you beginning to believe it's real now?!!

Az - there's no doubting that digi!!

Michelle - congrats on a great number! :dance: Can't wait for your fert report! Rest up and let dh spoil you tonight!


----------



## MoBaby

I am!!! I can't believe it!!! I'm excited :) I was just holding my 4 mo old niece (she's a twin!!) and I was thinking omg! Next thanksgiving I'm going to be a mom and I keep tearing up at everything!! My fam is all here!! I wish I could announce it!!!


----------



## notoptimistic

Mo - I wish I had your optimism .. I'm working on it!


----------



## MoBaby

Not: I'm for sure scared but I need to try and enjoy this b/c last times I got bfp I didn't. So I'm trying. Heart is guarded still :) i haven't had beta yet so things could change.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hope everyone had a wonderful day!! I sure did...and well AF is now almost 2 days late LOL....if I hit midnight ;) without it....my tests are negative...but I did have a Wondfo have a faint line so I'm really confused...just waiting on my :witch: LOL!


----------



## Jenn76

michelle01 said:


> Congrats Mo and az...how exciting :)
> 
> I am back home, not feeling so great. I woke up with hiccups and a barf cup...ugh. I am so sore, but got 12 eggs :)
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving everyone!

Congrats Michelle! Rest up!



MoBaby said:


> Omg az!!! We are bump bubbies!!! :) yay!! I knew it!!
> 
> Afm:
> 
> Spoiler
> Finally a line that counts!!
> https://i.imgur.com/ZtArql.jpg

Beautiful line!



azlissie said:


> Michelle, 12 is great! Hope you feel better soon!
> 
> I am so glad we got our bfps at the same time, Mo!! Have you figured out when you are due? I'm somewhere around the first week of August I think.
> 
> This morning's test:

Looks great! Congrats!



almosthere said:


> AAAAH AZ CONGRATSSS!!! EEEK what a wonderful thanksgiving for you!!
> 
> Michelle-sorry you do not feel so well-but the hardest part is over, yay!!! GL...grow eggies grow!!!
> 
> AFM announcing today, super nervous!!!!

Good Luck!


----------



## jchic

Happy Thanksgiving ladies!!!!

AZ- yeahhhhhhh girl!!!! Great line! So excited for you!!!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Congratulations AZ :) :happydance: awesome lines :)


----------



## almosthere

Thanks Jenn!! My parents already managed to put baby's US pic on their phone, LOL!


----------



## almosthere

And they offered to pay our condo fee this month which will cover 1/3 of our IVF cost basically =)


----------



## Stinas

azlissie - YAYYY Congrats! :happydance:

Mo - Thats sooo much darker!!! Yay!! :happydance:

Michelle - Yay for a dozen eggs!!! Woohooo!!!!! Hope you feel better soon!

MrsC - Yes, I finally did my journal! lol Had to do it eventually...its time.

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!!

It went ok today. Too much driving and lots of food lol Today marks 2 years since starting TTC. Kind of upsetting, but we are hopeful 2013 will be a better year for us!

Question for you ladies.....Can all these fertility meds cause a hemorrhoid? TMI I know, but im DYING! I was fine all day yesterday until mid-way through work I got really uncomfortable....Im not going to lie, I thought my thong went too far up my butt lol When I got home I was like OUCH! Today i am still uncomfortable....little marble sized thingy right there. This sucks lol 
Sorry for the TMI, but just curious if its related to the meds leaving my system. I know I have been stressed out too, so im sure thats a relation, but just curious.


----------



## MrsC8776

Stinas about your question... I don't know but I'm having the same _issue_ even without the meds. :blush: It's pretty embarrassing actually. It's not any fun and I have no idea what to do about it. Actually I was just doing some reading on the issue when I clicked over here and saw your post. You're right though, this sucks!


----------



## Stinas

Mrs C - I know its common with pregnancy...but wtf...im not pregnant lol It is embarrassing! Its super uncomfortable. I got those preparation wipes today lol Grrrr this sucks lol 
My mom said I have to watch what I eat....things can effect it. Meanwhile while she was telling me this and naming everything I shouldnt eat, I was drinking coffee. lol which was on the list. I drink it black too, so I think that can make it worse since I have to have it daily. Oh well lol


----------



## MrsC8776

I hope something works for you soon. If you find a magic cure please let me know! Theres quite a few things listed that you can try at home to help with relief. A sitz bath being one of them. :thumbup:


----------



## Pink gerbera

Hope everyone had a great thanksgiving :)

Michelle - looking forward to your report today!

Stinas/ mrs C - eek I've suffered with this before. I found it was diet related. I no longer eat white bread! It's the worst though!

Lindsay - happy 17 weeks, our babies our onions! :)

Quick question for the pregnant ladies - do you all have trouble sleeping? I can fall asleep really early but I'm waking at about 5am and not getting back off! This is making my teaching job soo tough because I just don't have the energy. Just wondering if anyone else was experiencing this??

Have a good day everyone x


----------



## GettingBroody

Pink - I do! Same as you - I have no problems going to sleep at night but no matter what time I go to bed at I'm awake by about 6am the next morning and can't get back to sleep. On a good day I manage til 630, lol!


----------



## MrsC8776

Pink gerbera said:


> Hope everyone had a great thanksgiving :)
> 
> Michelle - looking forward to your report today!
> 
> Stinas/ mrs C - eek I've suffered with this before. I found it was diet related. I no longer eat white bread! It's the worst though!
> 
> Lindsay - happy 17 weeks, our babies our onions! :)
> 
> Quick question for the pregnant ladies - do you all have trouble sleeping? I can fall asleep really early but I'm waking at about 5am and not getting back off! This is making my teaching job soo tough because I just don't have the energy. Just wondering if anyone else was experiencing this??
> 
> Have a good day everyone x

I have had a hard time sleeping since the very beginning. There has only been one day that I have really slept in. I'm now up early in the morning and waking many times a night.


----------



## drsquid

stinas- what you have sounds like a thrombosed hemorrhoid. (basically one of the prominent veins clots off). they hurt like a bitch. i got them a few times before i got pregnant. i found as weird and gross as it sounds that kinda lightly squeezing them (to pain tolerance) etc helped them break up and shrink faster. ive had a bit of bleeding during pregnancy from rhoids but not the painful thrombosed ones https://www.colonandrectalsurgeons.com/crsli/Hemorrhoids.html


----------



## bubumaci

Michelle - congratulations on your 12 eggies!! I hope you rested up yesterday and are feeling more comfortable - looking forward to your fertility report today :hugs:

AZ & Mo - :hugs: and congrats to you both again :)

Andrea ... perhaps Mmme :witch: isn't coming after all ;) :)


----------



## Jenn76

almosthere said:


> Thanks Jenn!! My parents already managed to put baby's US pic on their phone, LOL!

So sweet, my mom carries pics of her future grandbabies too and loves to show them off. It's great that they are helping you out with your finances, gotta love mom and dad. 



Stinas said:


> azlissie - YAYYY Congrats! :happydance:
> 
> Mo - Thats sooo much darker!!! Yay!! :happydance:
> 
> Michelle - Yay for a dozen eggs!!! Woohooo!!!!! Hope you feel better soon!
> 
> MrsC - Yes, I finally did my journal! lol Had to do it eventually...its time.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!!
> 
> It went ok today. Too much driving and lots of food lol Today marks 2 years since starting TTC. Kind of upsetting, but we are hopeful 2013 will be a better year for us!
> 
> Question for you ladies.....Can all these fertility meds cause a hemorrhoid? TMI I know, but im DYING! I was fine all day yesterday until mid-way through work I got really uncomfortable....Im not going to lie, I thought my thong went too far up my butt lol When I got home I was like OUCH! Today i am still uncomfortable....little marble sized thingy right there. This sucks lol
> Sorry for the TMI, but just curious if its related to the meds leaving my system. I know I have been stressed out too, so im sure thats a relation, but just curious.

I've had them when not pregnant, had to suffer through. My doctor said they could be stress related. Not fun at all but they didn't last long. Hope yours don't either.



MrsC8776 said:


> Stinas about your question... I don't know but I'm having the same _issue_ even without the meds. :blush: It's pretty embarrassing actually. It's not any fun and I have no idea what to do about it. Actually I was just doing some reading on the issue when I clicked over here and saw your post. You're right though, this sucks!

My OB suggested taking stool softner to prevent them but I don't know if that will help after you get them. Sorry to hear you got them. 



Pink gerbera said:


> Hope everyone had a great thanksgiving :)
> 
> Michelle - looking forward to your report today!
> 
> Stinas/ mrs C - eek I've suffered with this before. I found it was diet related. I no longer eat white bread! It's the worst though!
> 
> Lindsay - happy 17 weeks, our babies our onions! :)
> 
> Quick question for the pregnant ladies - do you all have trouble sleeping? I can fall asleep really early but I'm waking at about 5am and not getting back off! This is making my teaching job soo tough because I just don't have the energy. Just wondering if anyone else was experiencing this??
> 
> Have a good day everyone x

Every night! Started going to bed earlier since I was waking up at 2 every morning and staying awake for 2 to 3 hours. Part of my problem is waking up to pee, and having a hard time getting back to sleep because of DH's snoring. Also I am so uncomfortable now, only going to get worse. At most I probably get 5 hrs sleep a night. I feel for you having to go and teach, I have an office job so I sit most days.



AndreaFlorida said:


> Hope everyone had a wonderful day!! I sure did...and well AF is now almost 2 days late LOL....if I hit midnight ;) without it....my tests are negative...but I did have a Wondfo have a faint line so I'm really confused...just waiting on my :witch: LOL!

Hmmmm....... Are you sure it didn't work?


----------



## Lindsay18

Stinas and Mrs- that really stinks. I'm so sorry. Something I've definitely been dreading!

Pink- yes and no lol. The thing is I wake up at 5am during the week for teaching so I usually sleep fine during the week. However, on the weekends, I usually can't sleep past 6am. There are also nights that I wake up to pee and don't fall back to sleep. I have an issue with DH snoring sometimes too but I've basically threatened his life lol!!! That definitely doesn't help with my sleeping difficulties.


----------



## almosthere

yay happy oinion week lindsay and pink!

pink-I have had trouble since early on in my pregnancy regarding sleep. Part of it is that I have had to wake up at odd hours to go pee-usually around 5:30/6:30/7 if i am lucky. I can go to bed NO PROBLEM 9:30...which used to be to early for me, or even 11 like last night, but then I wake up even if not to pee, just because I can't sleep. It is hard for me teaching the little tots as well because I am SO tired :/ I also feel uncomfortable in bed as well which could be part of the early wake up0I am always tossing and turning-body pillows are known to help but I just use DH LOL


----------



## almosthere

And yes Jenn, loving mom and dad! haha BUT we told them please do not pay for our IVF because we want to be the one to pay for our child. So it is nice they are paying our condo fee for a month. Now maybe I can afford my pricey crib from potter barn LOL


----------



## AndreaFlorida

....and AF is 2 days late...hmmm where oh where is my Aunt Flo...oh where oh where can she be......?!?!?!?!


----------



## bubumaci

far, far away .... far far away... *lalala* :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

LOL I'm confused....shes never been late but since my progesterone was higher maybe its taking longer to go out of my system for the estrogen to come an grab me an take me to :witch: land LOL!!!


----------



## never2late70

Hello everyone :hi:

I know it has been a while, but I have been lurking in the wings. 
AZ and MO: I literally cried yesterday when I saw you BFP's :happydance:
So so thrilled for you both!

Michelle: Great job on getting a dozen eggies. Can't wait for your report.

Hi BUBU, Andrea, BOMO and everyone else :hugs:

All you baby mama's its time for some bump pictures :happydance:

Bless you all!
~Angie


----------



## GettingBroody

You must be feeling like this Andrea - :wacko:!! Hope she gets lost and never shows up! Are you still testing?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Shes here shes here!! LOL....never been so excited to see her :( although I was having that last tad bit of hope....oh well :) maybe I shall get a :bfp: all on my own with NO trying lol....hmph ya never know I suppose! :)


----------



## almosthere

Sorry AF showed Andrea-that last tid bit of hope is always so hard! Hope you do get a BFP soon <3 HUGS

Question ladies-my siggy was deleted for being too long-and I do not know how to put my bnb journal on it again. I know how to insert the html, but then I only want the title not the html as my title you click on. If anyone got what I need help with please share how to do this, thanks! LOL


----------



## AndreaFlorida

^^ I have no clue how to do that :) but once you find out maybe you can tell me too LOL!! I am thinking about creating a parenting journal and I'll want the name etc. on there :) Anyone?!?! I guess most of us are out shopping today LOL I was broke thankfully so I saved lots of money but shopping at home LMAO! I did get the boys some clothes :) that match too so its gonna be adorable ;) can't wait to get their stuff I gotta get some wrapping paper today though because my oldest comes home an I have NOTHING wrappe dup yet eeek! Hes 9 so he knows where mom n dads hiding spots are LOL


----------



## MoBaby

This is what you are trying to do, correct??

My Blog

So here is how you do it (just fill in the right parts :) ) Take out the space in front of [ URL= and also the space at the end before [/URL]

[ URL="URL OF YOUR JOURNAL"]TITLE YOU WANT TO SHOW UP [/URL]

OR you can click the little icon on top that looks like a world with a sideways 8.... enter the URL of you site and when the link pops up, change the second url to the title you want to show up for people to click on. Hope I makes sense!! :)


----------



## azlissie

Hi Angie! How have you been?

Andrea, so sorry the witch showed. Hopefully you can get your bfp on your own!

AFM, my beta was originally scheduled for Monday but I went in this morning and had it done - 76.2!! It's really real! I had this panicky moment last night thinking what if the trigger shot is just lingering for a really long time but I feel better now.

They've set me up for an u/s next Friday when I'll be 4w6d - is there even going to be anything to see yet? That seems really early.


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats az!! I'm going in Monday at 16dpo!! I'm nervous!!!!

Hey Angie!!! Nice to hear from you!!!


----------



## Jenn76

never2late70 said:


> Hello everyone :hi:
> 
> I know it has been a while, but I have been lurking in the wings.
> AZ and MO: I literally cried yesterday when I saw you BFP's :happydance:
> So so thrilled for you both!
> 
> Michelle: Great job on getting a dozen eggies. Can't wait for your report.
> 
> Hi BUBU, Andrea, BOMO and everyone else :hugs:
> 
> All you baby mama's its time for some bump pictures :happydance:
> 
> Bless you all!
> ~Angie

Hi Angie! How are you? 



AndreaFlorida said:


> Shes here shes here!! LOL....never been so excited to see her :( although I was having that last tad bit of hope....oh well :) maybe I shall get a :bfp: all on my own with NO trying lol....hmph ya never know I suppose! :)

We're your other two conceived naturally? Anything can happen, FX for you.



azlissie said:


> Hi Angie! How have you been?
> 
> Andrea, so sorry the witch showed. Hopefully you can get your bfp on your own!
> 
> AFM, my beta was originally scheduled for Monday but I went in this morning and had it done - 76.2!! It's really real! I had this panicky moment last night thinking what if the trigger shot is just lingering for a really long time but I feel better now.
> 
> They've set me up for an u/s next Friday when I'll be 4w6d - is there even going to be anything to see yet? That seems really early.

Great Beta! That is early, you won't see baby yet but they will be able to see the sac. I'm not sure why some clinic scan so early, mine waits till 8 weeks and I got to see the babies as well as the hearts beating. I imagine you will get a couple scans though and I only had one. Congrats on being official! It is so great to see your BFP since you are member number 2 in this group. So happy for you!


----------



## GettingBroody

Congrats on your beta Az! That does sound very early for a scan! I went for my first one at 6 weeks and then another at 8...

Andrea - so sorry af was just teasing you :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

13dpo PM test!! Line came up immediately!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

https://i.imgur.com/nHMID.jpg


----------



## Lindsay18

Yay Az!!! That's awesome that its official!!

Mo- that is MOST DEFINITELY a dark line!! Congrats!

Andrea- sorry AF was being a sneaky Biotch!


----------



## azlissie

Okay, ladies, I know this has been discussed multiple times on this forum but I need your reassurance. Earlier this afternoon I had a fair amount of cramping, almost like AF on the first day, and then just now I had some brown spotting. Of course I panicked but I'm assuming it's probably not a big deal - right??


----------



## Lindsay18

Don't panic if its brown. I had spotting a few times. I was told if its brown its old blood. If its red then I would just call your nurse/doctor. But still don't panic.


----------



## MrsC8776

never2late70 said:


> Hello everyone :hi:
> 
> I know it has been a while, but I have been lurking in the wings.
> AZ and MO: I literally cried yesterday when I saw you BFP's :happydance:
> So so thrilled for you both!
> 
> Michelle: Great job on getting a dozen eggies. Can't wait for your report.
> 
> Hi BUBU, Andrea, BOMO and everyone else :hugs:
> 
> All you baby mama's its time for some bump pictures :happydance:
> 
> Bless you all!
> ~Angie

:hi: I hope you are doing well! 



AndreaFlorida said:



> Shes here shes here!! LOL....never been so excited to see her :( although I was having that last tad bit of hope....oh well :) maybe I shall get a :bfp: all on my own with NO trying lol....hmph ya never know I suppose! :)

Sorry about af showing up 2 days late. I hope you get a natural bfp soon! 



azlissie said:


> Hi Angie! How have you been?
> 
> Andrea, so sorry the witch showed. Hopefully you can get your bfp on your own!
> 
> AFM, my beta was originally scheduled for Monday but I went in this morning and had it done - 76.2!! It's really real! I had this panicky moment last night thinking what if the trigger shot is just lingering for a really long time but I feel better now.
> 
> They've set me up for an u/s next Friday when I'll be 4w6d - is there even going to be anything to see yet? That seems really early.

Great beta!! 4 weeks is very early. Around 7 weeks was when I had my first scan and I was able to see heartbeats as well as hear them. Just no panicking when nothing but the sac is seen ok? :thumbup:



MoBaby said:


> 13dpo PM test!! Line came up immediately!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/nHMID.jpg

Great tests!! 



azlissie said:


> Okay, ladies, I know this has been discussed multiple times on this forum but I need your reassurance. Earlier this afternoon I had a fair amount of cramping, almost like AF on the first day, and then just now I had some brown spotting. Of course I panicked but I'm assuming it's probably not a big deal - right??

Brown blood is ok. Thats old blood so really nothing to stress about. Although I'm sure it is scary. I hope it goes away.


----------



## Jenn76

Mobaby: The line looks great! So happy for you!

Azlissie: Spotting is normal, try not to stress. Do you have a second beta scheduled?


----------



## drsquid

az- great beta... may wanna ask them to push your us back, all you are going to do is freak yourself out. that early there is a chance that even the sac wont be able to be confirmed as a true sac. as hard as it is to wait, late 6 weeks or 7 is better (even i waited and i can scan myself) 

mo- yay!!! gorgeous


----------



## azlissie

My RE doesn't do a second beta - now I'm really wishing he did!

Mo, your latest test looks awesome!! Can't wait to hear your beta on Monday!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving!!

az - that is wonderful news!! I am so happy for you.

michelle - 12 is great! Let us know the fert report.

Pink - I wake up 2 or 3 times at night to pee and falling back to sleep again is soooo hard.

Angie - How have you been?

Mo - that is an awesome line!!


----------



## michelle01

Congrats az!

Hi Angie :hi:

Sorry Stinas and MrsC for your pain...hope you find some relief soon.

I had 10 of the twelve mature and today 8 were still going. A little worried they won't make it to day five, so I will see what they say tomorrow. Just worried if they decide to do a three day transfer it won't work. Sorry for being so down, just after two failed already I wanted this to be my last.


----------



## MrsC8776

michelle 8 is a great number! Try your best to stay positive. Anything is possible and your embies are probably doing great as we speak.


----------



## MoBaby

8 is great Michelle!! Don't worry :) and 3 dt are very successful as well!


----------



## drsquid

there is no dif in success rates between day 3 and day 5. the reason to go to day 5 is to allow differentiation between the embryos. if there are too many that look equally good at day 3 it is worth going to day 5 to see which are the best. if it is clear at day 3 which are doing best, then embryos do better inside than out. so it is really more of a numbers game than any real difference. with 8 embryos they will likely go to day 5 if they all look good (i had 11 embryos of which 8 were great on day 3, by day 5 although all made it to blast, 4 were grade 1, 2 grade 2 and 5 grade 3.. couldnt tell that on day 3)


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Michelle... 8 is great!! I can't wait to hear how they progress.

I'm sorry to not do personals again... I spent 2+hours at urgent care today. I have bronchitis which has aggravated my asthma and horrible laryngitis. Ugh!! I've been on the couch all day and plan on being here most of tomorrow too.

I hope you all are doing well!


----------



## MrsC8776

BOMO sorry to hear you are so sick. I hope you feel better soon. :hugs:


----------



## michelle01

Thank you everyone; your support means a lot!!

Bomo - sorry you are feeling so lousy, hope you got some good meds and get lots of rest!


----------



## Stinas

DrSquid - Your the best! I tried squeezing it thinking maybbeee it could be like an ingrown hair(gross I know, but no im not a hairy beast lol).....kind of expected it to pop like a pimple, but nothing. I have been taking Alieve which seemed to help with the pain, but it only shrunk a bit. 

MrsC - I hope our butts feel better soon lol Im afraid to poop lol

azlissie - oOoooo nice beta!

Mo - Thats a nice dark line! :happydance:

Michele - 8 is great!!!

BOMO - i hope you feel better soon!

As for me....no news really, besides my butt hurting lol Tom I actually have off, but rather be working. I have my 10yr HS reunion and a annual dance in NY. So I will be driving allllll over the place tom. Of course I have not had time to dye my hair, so thats in the works for tom as well. grrrrr work will sound lovely tom....i knew I should have not taken off lol


----------



## Pink gerbera

Az - great beta :) The cramping is a good sign. I never get af cramping but got bad cramping after my bfp. It's just beans snuggling in :) As others have said brown spotting is nothing to worry about. Loads of us had it. 

Michelle - 8 is great :) I only had 6 going after fertilisation and I'm having twins with 3 frosties so I think 8 is great :)

BOMO sorry to hear you're feeling so unwell. Hope you feel better soon. 

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## GettingBroody

Az - I had brown spotting at about 5 and half weeks and again a few weeks later. The nurse wasn't a bit concerned when I told her - she said as long as its not prolonged, red and accompanied by painful cramping then it's nothing to worry about (so red spotting is ok and cramps are ok but both together might mean there's something up) Hope it stops soon though - I know I was worried the first time. Even though I kept telling myself it was normal you just can't help yourself... :hugs:

BOMO - you poor thing, hope you feel better soon!

Mo - fabulous line!! It's great when they start appearing immediately! :D 

Stinas - enjoy your party tonight!

Michelle - congrats on a great fert report!! I had only 3 fertilise and only one made it to day 3 (even though they put two back but the second one hadn't grown in 12 hours so that one was a total long shot...) So don't worry if you have to do a 3dt - mine worked! Like DrS said if its clear by day 3 which are the strongest then there's no great advantage to waiting. And sometimes the embies just want to come back home to mamma where they belong!!! :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

Mo incredible line!! yayayay!!!

AZ-your spotting sounds normal-so many woman get it during pregnancy-my SIL got a full period for 3 or 4 months of pregnancy and she had a healthy baby boy!!! =)

hi Angie hope all is well!

Michelle 8 is FANTASTIC I got 11 in the beginning then 8 fert then wala---preggo! =) I also ended up with 2 frosties! GL <3


----------



## airotciv

Hey, can I join you please? This seems like a lucky thread :) fingers crossed! IVF referral for ICSI on 6th December so not quite there yet, but fingers crossed things will start to get moving after that! xxx


----------



## Jenn76

michelle01 said:


> Congrats az!
> 
> Hi Angie :hi:
> 
> Sorry Stinas and MrsC for your pain...hope you find some relief soon.
> 
> I had 10 of the twelve mature and today 8 were still going. A little worried they won't make it to day five, so I will see what they say tomorrow. Just worried if they decide to do a three day transfer it won't work. Sorry for being so down, just after two failed already I wanted this to be my last.

8 is great! More than double me. DrS is right about the 3 day verses 5 day. At day 3 my three were all the same but by day four they started to separate. With 8 I am sure you'll make it to day 5. Grow embries grow!



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Michelle... 8 is great!! I can't wait to hear how they progress.
> 
> I'm sorry to not do personals again... I spent 2+hours at urgent care today. I have bronchitis which has aggravated my asthma and horrible laryngitis. Ugh!! I've been on the couch all day and plan on being here most of tomorrow too.
> 
> I hope you all are doing well!


Sorry to hear you are sick. Rest up!



Stinas said:


> DrSquid - Your the best! I tried squeezing it thinking maybbeee it could be like an ingrown hair(gross I know, but no im not a hairy beast lol).....kind of expected it to pop like a pimple, but nothing. I have been taking Alieve which seemed to help with the pain, but it only shrunk a bit.
> 
> MrsC - I hope our butts feel better soon lol Im afraid to poop lol
> 
> azlissie - oOoooo nice beta!
> 
> Mo - Thats a nice dark line! :happydance:
> 
> Michele - 8 is great!!!
> 
> BOMO - i hope you feel better soon!
> 
> As for me....no news really, besides my butt hurting lol Tom I actually have off, but rather be working. I have my 10yr HS reunion and a annual dance in NY. So I will be driving allllll over the place tom. Of course I have not had time to dye my hair, so thats in the works for tom as well. grrrrr work will sound lovely tom....i knew I should have not taken off lol

Have fun at your reunion, my school has never had one I think it would be nice to see some people again. 

Weather forecast say possible snow for tomorrow, so long fall hello winter! Wishing I was in Florida or Arizona now. Lol! Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## Jenn76

airotciv said:


> Hey, can I join you please? This seems like a lucky thread :) fingers crossed! IVF referral for ICSI on 6th December so not quite there yet, but fingers crossed things will start to get moving after that! xxx

:hi: Welcome! This is a pretty lucky thread. Good luck at your appointment. I hope you are able to start soon.


----------



## azlissie

Michelle, 8 are still going strong - try to focus on that. I'm sure your RE will make the best choice and this round will give you your bfp!

Bomo, so sorry you are sick - that sounds awful!!

Stinas, that sounds really painful. I hope it goes away soon. Have fun at the reunion!

Jenn, I can't believe you're getting snow and it's still 85 degrees here! It was so warm on Thanksgiving that we had to have A/C going in the house.

Welcome Airotciv! Best of luck.

I don't think I told you guys how I told my mom but it was fun. I had gotten her a T-shirt a long time ago that says "Grandma to Be 2013" (I was starting to think I would need a new shirt with 2014!) She came over to my house Thurs morning because I had been thawing the turkey in my fridge and I told her there was also a bag that she needed to take. She opened the bag, pulled out the shirt and just burst into tears. She kept asking me "Are you sure?" over and over again. It was great - she was so excited.

Hope everyone has a great weekend!!


----------



## azlissie

And thank you all for your reassurances - I know many of you have been through something similar and even though I know it all worked out I just needed to hear it again. The spotting is mostly gone and now it's more like just a tiny amount of brown discharge. I'm just going to try to enjoy this time and not get all stressed out!


----------



## almosthere

oh az-happy 4 weeks today, yay officially one month in!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Glad we could help Az! I had brown discharge for about another 24 hours once the spotting stopped... That is so cute about how you told your mum! Her excitement almost made my tear up here!! Happy 4 weeks!

Welcome Airotciv! This has indeed been a lucky thread - I hope it's lucky for you too! Dec 6th will be here before you know it! :dust:


----------



## MoBaby

Argh so I have some pink spotting... Felt a gush (not uncommon after the progesterone insert) and went to bathroom and spotting on liner.... I tried to call re but no answer from call service. I think it's from my cervix from the progesterone but obviously worried it could be low progesterone. Af due today so that worries me. I did another progesterone just incase ( a bunch had leaked out this morning) so now waiting for bloodwork on Monday. Ugh why can't this be easy??


----------



## azlissie

I know exactly how you feel, Mo! This is nerve-wracking and there's just not much we can do about it. Maybe your RE can check your prog at your beta Monday and do some adjusting if it's too low. I'm thinking about calling my RE and asking if they'll do a second beta Monday even though they usually don't. Surely if I'm willing to pay for it they'll do it. I hope your spotting stops soon!


----------



## MoBaby

Yours as well! I'm just worried b/c in FET there is no progesterone from the body because there are no follicles, so everything is dependant on the progesterone and estrogen supplements... so if the progesterone or estrogen is low then that is bad. But I dont know how they check it b/c the progesterone inserts dont show on blood tests...IDK, will see, I am asking for a check anyways.

During my last IVF transfer (not the FET) RE told DH to tell me not to freak out if I started spotting b/c my cervix was very irritable... so I am thinking its probably that because that was just september and I tend to have an angry cervix, lol so if i hit it just right with the insert it would bleed. Sigh. They should check your beta if you are paying for it!!


----------



## drsquid

az- aww that is so sweet.. i had all kinds of plans on what i was gonna do.. then just called and told them.. oh well =)

michelle- glad you are feeling better about it

stinas- heh yeah id just kinda squeeze at it whenever i went to the bathroom or sat in the tub... it wont pop but.. heh made me feel like i was doing something.. they sure do suck though

bomo= feel better

mo- from what i understand that is pretty common with progesterone. it is somewhat irritating. (both to you and your lady bits).


----------



## MrsC8776

Stinas said:


> DrSquid - Your the best! I tried squeezing it thinking maybbeee it could be like an ingrown hair(gross I know, but no im not a hairy beast lol).....kind of expected it to pop like a pimple, but nothing. I have been taking Alieve which seemed to help with the pain, but it only shrunk a bit.
> 
> MrsC - I hope our butts feel better soon lol Im afraid to poop lol
> 
> azlissie - oOoooo nice beta!
> 
> Mo - Thats a nice dark line! :happydance:
> 
> Michele - 8 is great!!!
> 
> BOMO - i hope you feel better soon!
> 
> As for me....no news really, besides my butt hurting lol Tom I actually have off, but rather be working. I have my 10yr HS reunion and a annual dance in NY. So I will be driving allllll over the place tom. Of course I have not had time to dye my hair, so thats in the works for tom as well. grrrrr work will sound lovely tom....i knew I should have not taken off lol

I hope so too! Sounds like you have a busy day today. I hope it is going well. 



airotciv said:


> Hey, can I join you please? This seems like a lucky thread :) fingers crossed! IVF referral for ICSI on 6th December so not quite there yet, but fingers crossed things will start to get moving after that! xxx

Welcome :hi: The 6th will be here so soon. 



Jenn76 said:


> michelle01 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats az!
> 
> Hi Angie :hi:
> 
> Sorry Stinas and MrsC for your pain...hope you find some relief soon.
> 
> I had 10 of the twelve mature and today 8 were still going. A little worried they won't make it to day five, so I will see what they say tomorrow. Just worried if they decide to do a three day transfer it won't work. Sorry for being so down, just after two failed already I wanted this to be my last.
> 
> 8 is great! More than double me. DrS is right about the 3 day verses 5 day. At day 3 my three were all the same but by day four they started to separate. With 8 I am sure you'll make it to day 5. Grow embries grow!
> 
> 
> 
> BabyOnMyOwn said:
> 
> 
> Michelle... 8 is great!! I can't wait to hear how they progress.
> 
> I'm sorry to not do personals again... I spent 2+hours at urgent care today. I have bronchitis which has aggravated my asthma and horrible laryngitis. Ugh!! I've been on the couch all day and plan on being here most of tomorrow too.
> 
> I hope you all are doing well!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear you are sick. Rest up!
> 
> 
> 
> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> DrSquid - Your the best! I tried squeezing it thinking maybbeee it could be like an ingrown hair(gross I know, but no im not a hairy beast lol).....kind of expected it to pop like a pimple, but nothing. I have been taking Alieve which seemed to help with the pain, but it only shrunk a bit.
> 
> MrsC - I hope our butts feel better soon lol Im afraid to poop lol
> 
> azlissie - oOoooo nice beta!
> 
> Mo - Thats a nice dark line! :happydance:
> 
> Michele - 8 is great!!!
> 
> BOMO - i hope you feel better soon!
> 
> As for me....no news really, besides my butt hurting lol Tom I actually have off, but rather be working. I have my 10yr HS reunion and a annual dance in NY. So I will be driving allllll over the place tom. Of course I have not had time to dye my hair, so thats in the works for tom as well. grrrrr work will sound lovely tom....i knew I should have not taken off lolClick to expand...
> 
> Have fun at your reunion, my school has never had one I think it would be nice to see some people again.
> 
> Weather forecast say possible snow for tomorrow, so long fall hello winter! Wishing I was in Florida or Arizona now. Lol! Hope everyone is having a great weekend!Click to expand...

I would love snow right now! It's getting colder but where I live snow doesn't happen very often. I'm secretly crossing my fingers for some this year. 



azlissie said:


> Michelle, 8 are still going strong - try to focus on that. I'm sure your RE will make the best choice and this round will give you your bfp!
> 
> Bomo, so sorry you are sick - that sounds awful!!
> 
> Stinas, that sounds really painful. I hope it goes away soon. Have fun at the reunion!
> 
> Jenn, I can't believe you're getting snow and it's still 85 degrees here! It was so warm on Thanksgiving that we had to have A/C going in the house.
> 
> Welcome Airotciv! Best of luck.
> 
> I don't think I told you guys how I told my mom but it was fun. I had gotten her a T-shirt a long time ago that says "Grandma to Be 2013" (I was starting to think I would need a new shirt with 2014!) She came over to my house Thurs morning because I had been thawing the turkey in my fridge and I told her there was also a bag that she needed to take. She opened the bag, pulled out the shirt and just burst into tears. She kept asking me "Are you sure?" over and over again. It was great - she was so excited.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!!

Such a great idea! I'm glad you were able to use the 2013 shirt and she was so excited. 



MoBaby said:


> Argh so I have some pink spotting... Felt a gush (not uncommon after the progesterone insert) and went to bathroom and spotting on liner.... I tried to call re but no answer from call service. I think it's from my cervix from the progesterone but obviously worried it could be low progesterone. Af due today so that worries me. I did another progesterone just incase ( a bunch had leaked out this morning) so now waiting for bloodwork on Monday. Ugh why can't this be easy??

Sorry about the spotting. I'm sure it is very stressful but try to remember that it can be normal for some people. I can't wait for your results on Monday! 



azlissie said:


> I know exactly how you feel, Mo! This is nerve-wracking and there's just not much we can do about it. Maybe your RE can check your prog at your beta Monday and do some adjusting if it's too low. I'm thinking about calling my RE and asking if they'll do a second beta Monday even though they usually don't. Surely if I'm willing to pay for it they'll do it. I hope your spotting stops soon!

They should check again if you are paying for it. All they have to do is draw your blood real quick. If not you could always call your family dr and see if they will do it. :shrug:

AFM~ Scan on the 30th. Hubby left yesterday so I'm adjusting again to him being away. The girls are kicking around like crazy. Yesterday I was actually able to see the kicks from the outside!


----------



## Jenn76

Azlissie: What a great way to announce your news! Glad your spotting is stopping. I hope they do a second beta for you, just to give you some peace of mind.

MoBaby: Sorry you also have some spotting, the continuously getting darker line is reassuring that your beta is raising. I think Monday will bring you a high beta result.

MrsC: I love having snow especially at Christmas time. We don't usually get much before January. Sorry your Husband is gone again, but happy that he's back to his normal salary. Will he make it back this year? So awesome that you can see the kicks. I finally started to feel movement but it isn't that often, feels weird to have something moving inside of me.


----------



## MrsC8776

Thanks Jen! He was suppose to be home on Dec. 21st but with everything that happened he won't be home until Jan. 4th. So he will miss our anniversary, Christmas and New Years. Same as last year. It sucks but it is what it is. I think the scary part is he will only be home for another 3 weeks until the babies get here. :shock: I'll have to call him when it is time and try to keep them in until he gets here.

It is different feeling movement but I think it's something I will miss when they are here.


----------



## bubumaci

Mo - I just wanted to say, that you do have progesterone even when you do FET ... because you will have (presumably) ovulated and therefore your body will automatically be in the phase when it is producing progesterone - and once your body is producing HCG, then you will continue to produce progesterone. The supplements just ensure that it is higher to help sustain pregnancy, should it occur (which it has in your case :hugs:)

Airo :howdy: welcome and good luck :dust: :)


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Thank you all! I am back on the couch today watching movies. I've had my dog and one of my cats here with me most of the day. I'm hoping that if I take it easy I will be ok for school on Monday (fingers crossed anyway!). 

Az... I love the way you told your mom! So cute!

Mo... I'm sorry you're having some spotting. I'm sure you're right and it's just your cervix being "angry"

Drs... How are you feeling? I don't know if I've ever asked this, but where do you work in SF? My best friends wife is doing her residency in SF right now.

Mrs... I'm sorry hubby will be missing your anniversary, Xmas, and New Years. Do you have family near where you are that you will be with for the holidays?

Bubu... How are you?

Airo... Welcome!

Jenn, Lindsay, broody, almost... How are you all? 

I know I missed people and I'm sorry! Trying to catch up from my phone drives me nuts. Other than being sick I have nothing really to report. I took the rest of my consent forms in to my clinic on Wednesday. I think I have the money aspect figured out (I hope). Do now I'm just waiting for Dec 9th to get here so I can start the Lupron and get started. 

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## MoBaby

bubumaci said:


> Mo - I just wanted to say, that you do have progesterone even when you do FET ... because you will have (presumably) ovulated and therefore your body will automatically be in the phase when it is producing progesterone - and once your body is producing HCG, then you will continue to produce progesterone. The supplements just ensure that it is higher to help sustain pregnancy, should it occur (which it has in your case :hugs:)
> 
> Airo :howdy: welcome and good luck :dust: :)

I never ovulated. They prevented it. I did a medicated cycle. But I hope my body is producing some.

Bomo feel better!


----------



## MrsC8776

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Thank you all! I am back on the couch today watching movies. I've had my dog and one of my cats here with me most of the day. I'm hoping that if I take it easy I will be ok for school on Monday (fingers crossed anyway!).
> 
> Az... I love the way you told your mom! So cute!
> 
> Mo... I'm sorry you're having some spotting. I'm sure you're right and it's just your cervix being "angry"
> 
> Drs... How are you feeling? I don't know if I've ever asked this, but where do you work in SF? My best friends wife is doing her residency in SF right now.
> 
> Mrs... I'm sorry hubby will be missing your anniversary, Xmas, and New Years. Do you have family near where you are that you will be with for the holidays?
> 
> Bubu... How are you?
> 
> Airo... Welcome!
> 
> Jenn, Lindsay, broody, almost... How are you all?
> 
> I know I missed people and I'm sorry! Trying to catch up from my phone drives me nuts. Other than being sick I have nothing really to report. I took the rest of my consent forms in to my clinic on Wednesday. I think I have the money aspect figured out (I hope). Do now I'm just waiting for Dec 9th to get here so I can start the Lupron and get started.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well!

I'm glad you are resting. Sounds like things are going well with the cycle coming up. Im excited for you to get started! The 9th is just around the corner. 

I do have some family near by but really I'm used to all this. It's not a big deal anymore. Does it suck? Yes, of course it does but complaining and being sad about it isn't going to get me anywhere. I'll just make him make it up to me when he gets home. :haha: Just kidding. :)


----------



## Jenn76

MrsC: I hope your babies stay put until he is home. That's really challenging with twins hard to tell when they will arrive. It will probably be worse when the girls are older and your DH is away at Christmas, on him more then you. Hopefully he can be home for that.

BOMO: I'm good, just enjoying a relaxing weekend. December 9th will be here soon. So excited for you to start. Glad you worked out your finances. When will transfer be?


----------



## drsquid

bomo= i actualy work in the east bay now. was at ucsf though for fellowship. now im in pleasanton and walnut creek

yeah it is hard being away from family. i have cousins here but they have 3 kids so they are busy. gotta figure out the timing to get my folks out. id hate to sit around staring at each other before the babies get here.. but i want my mom there for delivery . plus she wants to get to see me huge and feel the babies kick etc. finally finished painting today.. yay. some bits may be a bit uneven but there is no way im doing a 2nd coat (went from light yellow to light purple). hopefully the tape wont pull too much off and hopefully i didnt get too much paint where it didnt belong. so glad for wood floors... i got paint everywhere despite drop cloths


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Drs...my friends wife is at ucsf doing her pathology residency. They have been there for a couple years now.

Mrs... If you are ever back up in the Seattle area or want to come up for anything you are always welcome... I have an extra room. My dad was in the Air Force growing up so we spent lots of time with him gone and us being away from all family.

Jenn... Relaxing weekends are nice. As of right now the plan is for me up have a transfer the second weekend in January. The donor coordinator has been great about trying to get is scheduled without me missing a lot of school. I'm just impatient and want to get started now. I hate the waiting around. I was going to start with the Lupron on Dec 2nd and do the transfer the first weekend in Jan but it got pushed back a week. Part of my problem with waiting is it gives me more time to think and worry about it not working.


----------



## MrsC8776

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Drs...my friends wife is at ucsf doing her pathology residency. They have been there for a couple years now.
> 
> Mrs... If you are ever back up in the Seattle area or want to come up for anything you are always welcome... I have an extra room. My dad was in the Air Force growing up so we spent lots of time with him gone and us being away from all family.
> 
> Jenn... Relaxing weekends are nice. As of right now the plan is for me up have a transfer the second weekend in January. The donor coordinator has been great about trying to get is scheduled without me missing a lot of school. I'm just impatient and want to get started now. I hate the waiting around. I was going to start with the Lupron on Dec 2nd and do the transfer the first weekend in Jan but it got pushed back a week. Part of my problem with waiting is it gives me more time to think and worry about it not working.

:hugs: Thanks! I don't come up that way very often but if I do I'll let you know.


----------



## TwoRdue

Mo - they were able to tell in my blood how my levels were going and able to tell me when to stop as blood's showed my body was supporting the pregnany on it's own.. good luck with you beta test xx


----------



## Lindsay18

airotciv said:


> Hey, can I join you please? This seems like a lucky thread :) fingers crossed! IVF referral for ICSI on 6th December so not quite there yet, but fingers crossed things will start to get moving after that! xxx

Welcome!! This is a very lucky thread:) tons of support and amazing women!!



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Thank you all! I am back on the couch today watching movies. I've had my dog and one of my cats here with me most of the day. I'm hoping that if I take it easy I will be ok for school on Monday (fingers crossed anyway!).
> 
> Az... I love the way you told your mom! So cute!
> 
> Mo... I'm sorry you're having some spotting. I'm sure you're right and it's just your cervix being "angry"
> 
> Drs... How are you feeling? I don't know if I've ever asked this, but where do you work in SF? My best friends wife is doing her residency in SF right now.
> 
> Mrs... I'm sorry hubby will be missing your anniversary, Xmas, and New Years. Do you have family near where you are that you will be with for the holidays?
> 
> Bubu... How are you?
> 
> Airo... Welcome!
> 
> Jenn, Lindsay, broody, almost... How are you all?
> 
> I know I missed people and I'm sorry! Trying to catch up from my phone drives me nuts. Other than being sick I have nothing really to report. I took the rest of my consent forms in to my clinic on Wednesday. I think I have the money aspect figured out (I hope). Do now I'm just waiting for Dec 9th to get here so I can start the Lupron and get started.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well!

Hey!!! Doing really well. Got almost all of my Christmas shopping done:) That always feels good! How about you? Feeling good???


----------



## Pink gerbera

Welcome airo. I hope this thread brings you good luck :)

BOMO - great that you'll be transferring in jan, 2013 is your year!

Quick question about movement. I thought I felt fluttering a about two days ago and nothing since, is that what happens at first? You feel them then don't for a while? Just wondering when you started feeling them regularly?

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## Jenn76

BOMO: Switch your thoughts to it will work. From the time I started down reg I calculated out EDD and started thinking about all positive stuff. Mind you there were all kinds of things during IVF that made me stress that it may not work but I kept holding on to that positive picture in my head and it helped. My mom also supported me through it all and she always believed it would work. This will work for you. Just need to believe in that. :hugs:

Pink: I felt a few flutters around week 18 but then nothing for days. The next thing I felt was at late 18 weeks and it was almost like baby was doing flips in my stomach. That happened for two days fairly often but since then I don't feel much. I'm sure in a couple weeks it will be more constant.


----------



## Lindsay18

Pink- I felt a fluttering at week 16. Nothing since. And I've been laying in bed hoping it would happen haha. I'm sure it will happen again soon - I just wish he would hurry :)!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Lindsay - I've been doing the exact same! Lying waiting for flutters!! Haha. You're right, we'll be feeling them stronger soon xx


----------



## almosthere

Regarding fluttering-it may be too early and its my first pregnancy so not sure whatto even expet-but I was sitting up in my car at a red light and I felt flutters! IT was like sizzling bubbles in my stomach-it was so weird-but i don't think it was baby because wouldn't flutters just be babies feet and legs kicking? this felt like i had a bunch of babies partying in there! LOL


----------



## Lindsay18

Haha Almost. You're not able to feel whether its specifically arms and legs so I would put money on it that it was your baby! I was laying in bed and it felt like a crazy little hamster was running in my belly haha!!!


----------



## Stinas

airotciv - Welcome!

Jenn - I didnt want to go, but it ended up being fun seeing some people! Too bad it was not at a nicer place!

azlissie - Thats such a nice surprise!!! 

Mo - I know your scared but try to enjoy this time. Im sure its just from the progesterone. If you dont feel like the inserts are doing anything, ask for the PIO. It will probably make you feel better mentally.

MrsC - Thats cool that you are able to see them kick now! Sorry it was time for DH to go back. It sucks he cant be home for the holidays, but you are probably used to it now. Your more than welcome to come to NJ and enjoy it with us!


As for me....Reunion was nice. Funny to see all the smart asses in HS turned out to be the biggest losers that ended up back in town living with their parents & jobless. Just made me giggle. lol


----------



## Jenn76

Stinas: Always great to hear that people peaked in high school, or the jerks made nothing of themselves. LOL! Glad you had fun!


----------



## almosthere

love the reuniun info stinas, hehe.

lindsay-that's a good way to describe it-I think a bunch of butterflies moving around sounds good too-it is so neat-but only got this once!


----------



## azlissie

I think it's amazing that some of you are starting to feel movement! That is so exciting. I bet it's very strange the first couple of times it happens.

Glad you had a good time, Stinas! I think for the most part the same thing has happened with the people I went to high school - the "popular" kids aren't that cool anymore!

AFM, the fatigue and constant trips to the bathroom have definitely set in. I'm getting up at least 3 times in the night and there's not even a baby sitting on my bladder yet! And I'm so tired during the day I can hardly keep my eyes open.

I'm anxious to make it through tomorrow because that's when AF should start - I feel like once I've actually missed a period it will make it all seem more real.

Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## MoBaby

Beta in the morning; I am super anxious right now. I think I may request the beta to be kept a secret from me because the last thing I need it to stress over the number. I only want to know if my progesterone is okay. Why can't this process be stress free? 

Az your symptoms sound great! I dont really have any right now. Maybe soon?


----------



## azlissie

Mo, does your RE do two betas? Maybe you could ask to not tell you the first one until after you've had the second one done or something. But I'm sure it won't matter because everything will be fine!! Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## MoBaby

They do 2-3. With my first BFP i had good lines and only a 86 at 16dpo and that pg ended :( and I spent everyday researching low betas, etc so I think your idea is a great idea. I think I tell the nurse to let me know Wednesday both of the numbers but to let me know if my progesterone/estrogen is okay. Sigh. Thanks for the GL! You as well! And AF is not coming for you!


----------



## MrsC8776

Pink gerbera said:


> Welcome airo. I hope this thread brings you good luck :)
> 
> BOMO - great that you'll be transferring in jan, 2013 is your year!
> 
> Quick question about movement. I thought I felt fluttering a about two days ago and nothing since, is that what happens at first? You feel them then don't for a while? Just wondering when you started feeling them regularly?
> 
> Have a good day everyone xx

It's possible you are feeling movement. I felt the first movement at 14 weeks and then for sure jabs at 17 weeks. There was long breaks at first but I would say 17 weeks it started happening all the time for me. 



Stinas said:


> airotciv - Welcome!
> 
> Jenn - I didnt want to go, but it ended up being fun seeing some people! Too bad it was not at a nicer place!
> 
> azlissie - Thats such a nice surprise!!!
> 
> Mo - I know your scared but try to enjoy this time. Im sure its just from the progesterone. If you dont feel like the inserts are doing anything, ask for the PIO. It will probably make you feel better mentally.
> 
> MrsC - Thats cool that you are able to see them kick now! Sorry it was time for DH to go back. It sucks he cant be home for the holidays, but you are probably used to it now. Your more than welcome to come to NJ and enjoy it with us!
> 
> 
> As for me....Reunion was nice. Funny to see all the smart asses in HS turned out to be the biggest losers that ended up back in town living with their parents & jobless. Just made me giggle. lol

Thanks! I am used to it by now and the one good thing about it is he is guaranteed next year off for the holidays. That means he will get to be here for the girls first Christmas. :thumbup: I'm glad the reunion went well! 



azlissie said:


> I think it's amazing that some of you are starting to feel movement! That is so exciting. I bet it's very strange the first couple of times it happens.
> 
> Glad you had a good time, Stinas! I think for the most part the same thing has happened with the people I went to high school - the "popular" kids aren't that cool anymore!
> 
> AFM, the fatigue and constant trips to the bathroom have definitely set in. I'm getting up at least 3 times in the night and there's not even a baby sitting on my bladder yet! And I'm so tired during the day I can hardly keep my eyes open.
> 
> I'm anxious to make it through tomorrow because that's when AF should start - I feel like once I've actually missed a period it will make it all seem more real.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week!

Missing AF for the first time was weird for me. :haha: It really does make it more real! 



MoBaby said:


> Beta in the morning; I am super anxious right now. I think I may request the beta to be kept a secret from me because the last thing I need it to stress over the number. I only want to know if my progesterone is okay. Why can't this process be stress free?
> 
> Az your symptoms sound great! I dont really have any right now. Maybe soon?

Good luck tomorrow! You won't need it because you got this. :hugs: Az's idea sounds like a great one. I didn't really have symptoms early on either. Just really sore bbs and unable to sleep. That may have been from being excited though. I can't wait to hear how it goes tomorrow.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Mo good luck today :) I'm sure your beta is gonna be great and that's a good suggestion about not knowing the numbers if its going to stress you out. 

Michelle - how's you? Any more news on your embies?

Yuk it's Monday again! Can't wait to break up for the Christmas holidays - need a break! 

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## GettingBroody

Good luck today Mo!!! Don't worry, everything will be fine :hugs:

Az - it only occurred to be me the other day that I haven't had af in 3 months! That's definitely one of the huge perks of being pg!!:haha:

Hi to everyone else!! :hi:


----------



## Stinas

Mo - Good luck with the Beta tom!!! I wish all of this was easy, but preg or not, its always stressful...we tend to think about every little thing!


----------



## drsquid

getting... i ike the no period.. i dread the bleeding after


----------



## GettingBroody

drsquid said:


> getting... i ike the no period.. i dread the bleeding after

That's far away enough still that I can ignore it for another while!!!:haha:


----------



## bubumaci

Oooh - good luck today Mo! I am sure you will be fine and it does sound like a good idea to just get one set of results (to keep your mind at ease)...

BOMO - doing OK thanks :) This Friday is our doctor's appointment - I don't expect any spectacular revelations, but am really happy that we are going there together!

I really have such a sweet DH... as you ladies know, I was so stressed out during our "vacation" because I didn't have any time off ... and he surprised me on Friday by taking me out to dinner (and I had to pack an overnight bag) ... to the place we were married, and we stayed in the room that we slept in on our wedding night. Even though it was a short getaway and we couldn't sleep in on Saturday (nor yesterday, because the boys had a gocart competition and we had to be there early), it was a very welcome change of scenery and just showed me again, what a sweet, caring husband I have the luck to have :)


----------



## MoBaby

So I didn't sleep all night. Stomach in knots. Terrible urge to vomit this morning which has settled some now. Okay just had blood taken. Results around noon. I didn't tell them not to tell me. Eek!! Told the clinic about the 2 spotting episodes and nurse said a lot of women on the endometrin inserts have been having the same thing so not to worry. She will tell the dr. But they aren't checking my estrogen or progesterone. I asked and they said its not necessary. Okay. I'll update with the number. Has to be better than my bfp cycle before (it was like 86 on 16dpo). My heart is pounding! Eek!


----------



## Lindsay18

Bubu- that is sooooo sweet!!!

Mo- you'll be fine!!! Can't wait to hear what your high beta is!


----------



## almosthere

GL with your beta today mo yay!!


----------



## bubumaci

Mo - I have fingers and toes crossed that the results will put your mind at ease! :hugs:


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Good Luck Mo!!!!

Bubu, that is so sweet. Glad you had a nice night!


----------



## Jenn76

Good Luck Mobaby! I'm betting on a high number. You deserve this! 

Bubu: Awe :cry: so sweet. Sounds like you have a great DH!


----------



## bubumaci

I do :) You can see my sweetheart in my avatar :cloud9:


----------



## wantbabysoon

Mo - Good luck with beta!

bubu - so sweet of your hubby!

How is everyone else doing? Hope you all had a nice break!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I decided I couldn't give up an we are doing Soy and hubby is getting new "vitamins" in the mail soon I can't remember the names but one was Maca its good for morphology an motility an the other was something else that increases "volume" lol....so we shall see what really happens I'm kinda excited :) just doing the 80mg of the Soy Iso's so we'll see what happens I just want my :bfp: an if it means doing things on our own again I will try anything that has good reviews :)

Mo praying for great Beta numbers!!

bubu your hubby is soooo sweet :)


----------



## MoBaby

Omg!!!! 379!!!! Omg!!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Mo - congrats!!!! Fab number!! There's no going back now!!!! :haha: 

Andrea - my DH took macca too. My acupuncturist advised it. He was on 2 tablets 3 times a day. It stinks!!! Was very glad I wasn't the one taking it - I can't imagine it tastes very good!!

Bubu - I'm intrigued, must scroll back a few pages and see what your DH did!!


----------



## MrsC8776

AndreaFlorida said:


> I decided I couldn't give up an we are doing Soy and hubby is getting new "vitamins" in the mail soon I can't remember the names but one was Maca its good for morphology an motility an the other was something else that increases "volume" lol....so we shall see what really happens I'm kinda excited :) just doing the 80mg of the Soy Iso's so we'll see what happens I just want my :bfp: an if it means doing things on our own again I will try anything that has good reviews :)
> 
> Mo praying for great Beta numbers!!
> 
> bubu your hubby is soooo sweet :)

Good luck!



MoBaby said:


> Omg!!!! 379!!!! Omg!!!!

:happydance: I knew it would be a great one! I'm so happy for you! How many dpt are you today? 

AFM~ sitting here getting the 2 hour glucose test done. It's packed here and this isn't any fun at all. Oh and I'm starving. I don't think this is healthy. :wacko:


----------



## MoBaby

2 hr gtt.. Yuck!!

I'm 10dp6dt (16 dpo)


----------



## MrsC8776

Ok I got it right on the front page!! That's a great beta for 16dpo!

Yeah yuck is an understatement! Not to mention all the sick people around me and others wearing face masks. Maybe I'm missing something here.


----------



## Jenn76

AndreaFlorida said:


> I decided I couldn't give up an we are doing Soy and hubby is getting new "vitamins" in the mail soon I can't remember the names but one was Maca its good for morphology an motility an the other was something else that increases "volume" lol....so we shall see what really happens I'm kinda excited :) just doing the 80mg of the Soy Iso's so we'll see what happens I just want my :bfp: an if it means doing things on our own again I will try anything that has good reviews :)
> 
> Mo praying for great Beta numbers!!
> 
> bubu your hubby is soooo sweet :)

Sounds like a good plan, I hope it helps. 



MoBaby said:


> Omg!!!! 379!!!! Omg!!!!

Congrats, that is a great number! 



MrsC8776 said:


> AndreaFlorida said:
> 
> 
> I decided I couldn't give up an we are doing Soy and hubby is getting new "vitamins" in the mail soon I can't remember the names but one was Maca its good for morphology an motility an the other was something else that increases "volume" lol....so we shall see what really happens I'm kinda excited :) just doing the 80mg of the Soy Iso's so we'll see what happens I just want my :bfp: an if it means doing things on our own again I will try anything that has good reviews :)
> 
> Mo praying for great Beta numbers!!
> 
> bubu your hubby is soooo sweet :)
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> Omg!!!! 379!!!! Omg!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance: I knew it would be a great one! I'm so happy for you! How many dpt are you today?
> 
> AFM~ sitting here getting the 2 hour glucose test done. It's packed here and this isn't any fun at all. Oh and I'm starving. I don't think this is healthy. :wacko:Click to expand...

Yeah I'm so looking forward to mine as well. I hate sitting around the collection clinic. I always go super early so I can get to work on time and it rots me because there are mostly older retired people there that don't have anywhere else they need to be. I swear some of them just go there to socialize. My doctor told me to eat normally before I go, were you told to not eat?


----------



## MrsC8776

Yeah mine is a fasting one. Maybe because its the 2 hour test. I haven't eaten since 9 last night.


----------



## TwoRdue

Mo that is great!! I am so happy and excited for you.x

MrcC I hope that the time goes fast and that you can eat soon, I think when we are pregnant and hungry is when we most love the taste of food or that could just be me.


----------



## GettingBroody

For those of you in the UK - there is a new series starting tonight called The Baby Makers. It's about couples going through ivf etc. Might be interesting... On at 10.40 on BBC1.


----------



## almosthere

ooo twins in there mo? Hehe congrats on the great beta!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Mo - congrats on the amazing beta! I knew it :)

Mrs C - I hope it went well and you got something tummy to eat after. 

Getting - I'm in the uk and I've looked and don't seem to see it on bbc1 tonight. Maybe it's a local thing?

Xx


----------



## MoBaby

I only transferred one :) no twinnies (unless it split!)


----------



## MrsC8776

^ It's happened! :winkwink: JennyLynn is having ID girls which means one split.


----------



## TwoRdue

I did to so you never no


----------



## azlissie

Congrats Mo!! That's a great beta. I'm sure you're relieved now!

Bubu I'm glad you got a little break - that was so sweet of DH!

Can't remember who said it but I'm looking forward to some time off at Christmas also. We get two weeks & the way it worked out this year we don't have to come back until January 7 which is awesome. 

Hope you pass the test MrsC!!


----------



## Stinas

bubumaci - awww thats super sweet!

Andrea - Good luck! I hope this does the trick!

Mo - YAYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!! Happy Azoo baby!!! Wooohoooo!!!!! :happydance::cloud9: Im sooo excited for you!!!

MrsC - That sounds dreadful! I hope its over soon!


----------



## GettingBroody

Pink - just checked again and it's on BBC1 NI...


----------



## bubumaci

Mo - I am so happy for you :hugs: what a wonderful Beta :)


----------



## MoBaby

Thanks ladies!! I was so sick this morning worried about things! Then there was the voicemail... I was talking to myself, saying okay, 200 is fine so if its close to 200 then its okay. I was not expecting 379! I am sooo happy! DH and I are going to celebrate despite me being exhausted from lack of sleep last night :)

Stinas: You are next on the azoo baby list! I know this sounds cliche but it will happen! 
Bubu: that was very sweet of DH :) AWW..


----------



## almosthere

MrsC8776 said:


> ^ It's happened! :winkwink: JennyLynn is having ID girls which means one split.

yes it can! one couple from my center put only one in and ended up with 5 :haha: crazyy!! they split naturally! I did read that IVf with icsi can cause an increase chance in embryos splitting!!


----------



## MoBaby

My re would have a fit if that happened!! Lol :) how did 1 split I to 5 babies??? Omg!! I would die!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Mo - thats a great beta!! Woo hoo!!

MrsC - I hope all went well with the test.. When do you find out the results?


----------



## MrsC8776

almosthere said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> ^ It's happened! :winkwink: JennyLynn is having ID girls which means one split.
> 
> yes it can! one couple from my center put only one in and ended up with 5 :haha: crazyy!! they split naturally! I did read that IVf with icsi can cause an increase chance in embryos splitting!!Click to expand...

Holy crap! Like Mo said, how does that happen?!?! I would for sure freak out. It must have been meant to be though. :) 

Thanks ladies! Everything went well. I'm hoping the results will be in tomorrow. I'm so impatient when it come to any kind of test results. I called and asked how long it would take and the girl didn't know so she was sending a note back to an OB there. 

Michelle~ Good luck at ET tomorrow!! :happydance:


----------



## almosthere

haha one split, then the next, and so on! i was shocked when I heard the story LOL


----------



## TwoRdue

Well had my spec appointment today and found out that I had a almost 50% chance of a mc in the first tri and I m so glad they didnt tell em before as I would have been worse than I already was.. There now happy with how baby is doing and not looking at doing a stitch at this point as the cervix length is looking great but will re check it at my 16 week scan. They did say that due to the bleeding and been a IVF baby there are still risk at the moment but I am just happy that all is well and hope to get the sex in three weeks :)


----------



## TwoRdue

Holy 5!!! That is insane with it been only one.. My twins was a split egg and they said it only happens in about one in every 700 woman in that clinic but Mo I think you will have one beautiful baby but we will see


----------



## almosthere

crazy i know! haha and so sorry to hear about your mc rate-is this known due to testing or the doctors prediction based on your medical records? You are almost in 2nd tri, yay!!


----------



## TwoRdue

Its due to doctors prediction due to medical records and second tri loss but I was really happy with what they did say today and I am keeping my hope high for this LO


----------



## Jenn76

Almost: Split to five, OMG! Was this recent? I had one at my clinic that transferred two and they both split. Apparently that was very rare. I could not imagine 5. 

Michelle: Good Luck tomorrow! 

Two: Those odds are scary, I'm glad you are doing well. Yeah for an early Gender Scan.

MrsC: FX for good results. I hope you hear soon.

Mobaby: I'm guessing one strong bean. It's great to have beat azoo, hopefully the beginning of many azoo BFP's. Do you repeat beta on Wednesday?

AFM: My 20 week scan is tomorrow, finally!!!! Very excited to find out what we are having, praying they cooperate.


----------



## MoBaby

Yes, wednesday. I'm thinking just one bean as well :)

yay for gender scan tomorrow!! I think me and dh decided against it.... mainly due to the fact we may never be able to do this again so we want some surprises :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Mo that is so wonderful! Congratulations!!!


----------



## almosthere

Wow SO exciting Jenn congrats!! =) can't wait to hear!! nd my US tech told me-she did not give details so not sure how recent!


----------



## michelle01

Hi Pink! I am doing good, nervous about my et tomorrow. I called today and they let me know all 8 are still progressing. Just praying that I get some good quality embies too. Depending on quality will depend on how many we transfer.

Thanks MrsC! I am soooo nervous for tomorrow.

Jenn - Thanks! I am so excited for your gender scan tomorrow....good luck.

Hope everyone else is doing good.


----------



## almosthere

GL with your ET tomorrow michelle-it is easy peasy comapared to ER physical wise-you will do great!


----------



## azlissie

Good luck with ET tomorrow Michelle! FX'd for a smooth transfer and maybe even a couple of frosties!

Jenn, I can't believe you're having your gender scan tomorrow! I'm sure it doesn't feel as fast for you but I feel like you just got your bfp yesterday. I really hope the babes cooperate and let you get a good look!

AFM, called the nurse to tell her about the spotting I had over the weekend so she's having me come in tomorrow. I didn't ask specifically but I'm assuming they'll do another beta and maybe check my prog too. My test this morning was pretty dark so I'm assuming everything is okay but it will be nice to have some reassurance.


----------



## MrsC8776

TwoRdue said:


> Well had my spec appointment today and found out that I had a almost 50% chance of a mc in the first tri and I m so glad they didnt tell em before as I would have been worse than I already was.. There now happy with how baby is doing and not looking at doing a stitch at this point as the cervix length is looking great but will re check it at my 16 week scan. They did say that due to the bleeding and been a IVF baby there are still risk at the moment but I am just happy that all is well and hope to get the sex in three weeks :)

I'm glad they didn't share that bit of info earlier. Thats the last thing pregnant women need is more worry. Great news that everything is looking good though. Yay for gender scan in 3 weeks!! 



Jenn76 said:


> Almost: Split to five, OMG! Was this recent? I had one at my clinic that transferred two and they both split. Apparently that was very rare. I could not imagine 5.
> 
> Michelle: Good Luck tomorrow!
> 
> Two: Those odds are scary, I'm glad you are doing well. Yeah for an early Gender Scan.
> 
> MrsC: FX for good results. I hope you hear soon.
> 
> Mobaby: I'm guessing one strong bean. It's great to have beat azoo, hopefully the beginning of many azoo BFP's. Do you repeat beta on Wednesday?
> 
> AFM: My 20 week scan is tomorrow, finally!!!! Very excited to find out what we are having, praying they cooperate.

Good luck tomorrow! I can't wait to hear what genders are. 



MoBaby said:


> Yes, wednesday. I'm thinking just one bean as well :)
> 
> yay for gender scan tomorrow!! I think me and dh decided against it.... mainly due to the fact we may never be able to do this again so we want some surprises :)

I think one as well! 



azlissie said:


> Good luck with ET tomorrow Michelle! FX'd for a smooth transfer and maybe even a couple of frosties!
> 
> Jenn, I can't believe you're having your gender scan tomorrow! I'm sure it doesn't feel as fast for you but I feel like you just got your bfp yesterday. I really hope the babes cooperate and let you get a good look!
> 
> AFM, called the nurse to tell her about the spotting I had over the weekend so she's having me come in tomorrow. I didn't ask specifically but I'm assuming they'll do another beta and maybe check my prog too. My test this morning was pretty dark so I'm assuming everything is okay but it will be nice to have some reassurance.

Good idea on calling. Reassurance is always a good thing so thats great they are having you come in.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Sorry I haven't been on much lately :( just lots going on. The day before Thanksgiving my Great Uncle (my moms uncle) was put in the hospital...he was diagnosed at that time with heart failure....then we found out the worse news....He has brain cancer, lung cancer in both lungs, and now stomach cancer. They can't really save him but they today started him on radiation for his brain because its swelling and he won't live much longer if they don't slow the swelling down an it causes a lot of pain if it gets out of control so they want him comfortable to say the least. Well the day after Thanksgiving (Friday morning) my mom got a phone call and it was the nurse saying that my Aunt Sue (his wife) had passed away in his room while spending the night. She had said the day before how she didn't feel good and just wanted to rest...so my mom and everyone else left (I didn't go that day) but they said she looked okay...but she passed in her sleep that night. We were all dumbfounded nothing was wrong with her...and here my uncle is with stage 4 cancer all over his body :( an shes the one who goes....ya never know I suppose when your time is, but its caused crazyness on my end. Hospital visits, funeral preparations for two people one this week an the other sooner than we want....I have been ever so busy with things and helping out my mom since my uncle doesn't have any other family available than just me and my mom.....the funeral expenses are expensive :( an neither of them had or have life insurance....so we are dealing with that as well. He had to sign the papers this morning in front of his case worker for his wifes burial and everything....so thats why I haven't been on much lately :cry: and I'm sorry I don't do personals very often...but I'm gonna do my best to get on an read at least an catch up nightly :) :hugs: to all of you ladies!! I miss you all!!

Mo---CONGRATULATIONS on your Betas :) I knew they'd be great so happy for you :hugs:

Everyone else :) FX for egg retrievals (Michelle) and cycles :) I hope an pray this will be the one for us all!!


----------



## Stinas

Mo - Thank you!! I hope I really am next!...until then ill be an azoo auntie! :happydance:

TwoRdue - wow...im glad they didnt tell you...no one needs that added stress! I am happy to hear everything is good!!

Jenn - How exciting!! I say two girls!

Michele - Good luck tom!!! 

Andrea - Im sooo sorry! My prayers are with you and your family during this rough time! xoxooxo


----------



## MrsC8776

Andrea~ So sorry to hear about what is going on. :hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Thanks so much :hugs: we need all the prayers we can get for both sides of the family...thank you doesn't even tell you how much the prayers mean. The chaplain (female) came in and prayed with me an mom today and I sat there just bawling my eyes out...she made my day she said I was really sweet an touched my heart....its really hard but I know through God we'll all make it!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Andrea - I'm so sorry. You sound like you've had an awful time. Prayers are with you. :hugs:

Michelle - good luck today :)

Jenn - I'm sooo excited for you! My 20 week scan is still 2 weeks away and feels like I've got forever to wait!! Can't wait to hear the genders! 

Have a good day everyone. 

Pink xx


----------



## GettingBroody

Michelle - good luck with your ET! So delighted to hear that all 8 are still doing well :D I found the day before ET to be the most stressful in this whole process... Once the embies were put back I totally relaxed - felt much happier knowing they were back in their natural environment, if that makes sense? :dust: Keeping everything crossed for you!

Jenn - good luck with the gender scan!!! Can't wait to hear the news!

Two - I agree, they were right not to tell you those stats earlier. The added stress would not have helped you in any way. Delighted they are happy with how everything is looking so far! Yay for gender scan soon!

Az - has your spotting stopped? Great that you're going in for an early beta - it'll put your mind at ease!

Andrea - you poor thing, that's an awful lot to have to deal with at one time... Sending many :hugs: to you and your family.

Afm, first official hospital visit today. Hope the waiting time won't be too long! :coffee:


----------



## Pink gerbera

Getting - how exciting! Good luck xx


----------



## bubumaci

Andrea - you and your family have my deepest, most heartfelt condolences! I am so sorry to hear that you have been hit so hard with your Greataunt + -uncle! Wishing you and yours much strength through these painful times!

@ Michelle - all fingers and toes crossed for a nice ET today and hopefully a couple of :cold: too!

... it's interesting, deciding whether or not to find out about the gender. Personally, I think I would prefer to find out after the birth, but I know that DH would prefer to know... We'll see how we feel about it, if and when we get to the stage that we can make such a decision :)

Azoobabies 2013, here we come! :)


----------



## Jenn76

Michelle: Great news that all 8 are still progressing, I hope you get some nice blasts and frosties.

Andrea: I'm so sorry for what your family is going through. Cancer is a horrible disease. I've heard of perfectly healthy people dying immediately after their spouse, I always like to think that they are meant to be together in the next life. I guess she just wants to be there to greet him. It's very sad though. Prayers are with you.

Mobaby: I think it's great to have that surprise, that's what my DH wanted. I am the opposite, I like to plan. I find that stores are making it harder and harder to buy generic stuff now too. When I found out I was pregnant I went out to get a cute little outfit and couldn't find anything that didn't look girlish or boyish. 

Azlissie: I'm glad you may be able to get a second beta just for peace of mind. Good Luck at your appointment!

Pink: Half way in two weeks, congrats! It feels great hitting that 20 mark. It's been 7 weeks since my last scan so it has been forever. I'm super excited to see how much they have grown. 

Broody: Good Luck at your appointment today. Is this just an OB appointment or are you having a scan and tests done? Every appointment I have is around three hours waiting to spend 10 minutes with the nurse and 5 minutes with the doctor. I hope yours goes faster.


----------



## MoBaby

Andrea :( soo sorry for what you are going through :hugs:


----------



## GettingBroody

Thanks Pink!

Jenn - today was just a booking-in with the nurse (or maybe she was a midwife, not sure...!) Filled in lots of paperwork, blood pressure, weight etc. Nothing too exciting! It's usually done on the same day as the scan but because I was so late getting organised they ended up splitting the appointments to fit me in. So the scan was last week and the paperwork was today! Didn't have much waiting time either :thumbup: No testing, that isn't routinely done in Ireland unless there is a family history of something like Downs etc. 

Mo - every time I see your ticker it makes me smile!!! :D


----------



## almosthere

Andrea I am so sorry-that is a lot to handle all at once. I hope he stays comfortable <3


----------



## wantbabysoon

Andrea - so sorry hun :hugs:

michelle - GL with transfer today!

az - I am glad they are letting you come in today.

Jenn - so excited to find out what you are having :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Michelle soooo excited for you today :)


----------



## jchic

Andrea - massive hugs girl. Thinking of you!

Michelle - GL with transfer and accu! Cant wait for your update. Sticky, sticky vibes!!

Az - let us know how it goes today!

Mo - how are you feeling?

Jenn - I am going for Team Blue for you!!!!


----------



## michelle01

Andrea - I am so sorry for what your family is going through. Sending lots of prayers and :hugs:

Getting - Good luck today with your apt and happy 13 weeks ;)

Jenn - good luck, cannot wait to hear the genders ;)

Thanks everyone for the well wishes today. I am home now and just exhausted. Was up at 3:45am, got acu at 5:30, transfer was at 7:15 and then acu again at 8am. Now the rest of today to relax and do nothing!!! So I was so sure we'd put back three, then the embriologist came in and told us we had two that were 3bb and blasts. I am a little confused still with the grading. So the dr came in and mentioned putting three could cause triplets, he would do what we wanted, but did not recommend it. He said if I got pg with three he would recommend reduction. I went with his recommendation and we put the two back. He said they were great quality and right were he wanted them to be. Now the waiting begins.... My otd is 12/10 and I have to do hcg boosters.


----------



## MrsC8776

GettingBroody said:


> Michelle - good luck with your ET! So delighted to hear that all 8 are still doing well :D I found the day before ET to be the most stressful in this whole process... Once the embies were put back I totally relaxed - felt much happier knowing they were back in their natural environment, if that makes sense? :dust: Keeping everything crossed for you!
> 
> Jenn - good luck with the gender scan!!! Can't wait to hear the news!
> 
> Two - I agree, they were right not to tell you those stats earlier. The added stress would not have helped you in any way. Delighted they are happy with how everything is looking so far! Yay for gender scan soon!
> 
> Az - has your spotting stopped? Great that you're going in for an early beta - it'll put your mind at ease!
> 
> Andrea - you poor thing, that's an awful lot to have to deal with at one time... Sending many :hugs: to you and your family.
> 
> Afm, first official hospital visit today. Hope the waiting time won't be too long! :coffee:

Good luck today! 



michelle01 said:


> Andrea - I am so sorry for what your family is going through. Sending lots of prayers and :hugs:
> 
> Getting - Good luck today with your apt and happy 13 weeks ;)
> 
> Jenn - good luck, cannot wait to hear the genders ;)
> 
> Thanks everyone for the well wishes today. I am home now and just exhausted. Was up at 3:45am, got acu at 5:30, transfer was at 7:15 and then acu again at 8am. Now the rest of today to relax and do nothing!!! So I was so sure we'd put back three, then the embriologist came in and told us we had two that were 3bb and blasts. I am a little confused still with the grading. So the dr came in and mentioned putting three could cause triplets, he would do what we wanted, but did not recommend it. He said if I got pg with three he would recommend reduction. I went with his recommendation and we put the two back. He said they were great quality and right were he wanted them to be. Now the waiting begins.... My otd is 12/10 and I have to do hcg boosters.

Congrats again on being PUPO!! :baby::baby: 

*Lucie~* If you are still hanging around will you still be starting stims in a few days? 

*AFM~* I found out last night that I passed my testing! :happydance: Thats such a relief because I didn't need anything else to stress about. 

I hope you are all doing well. I'm getting lost on the updates so I'm sorry if I missed someone. :flower:


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Good Morning all, I hope everyone is having a good day!

Andrea. . . I am SO sorry to hear what you and your family is going through. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family during this time.

MrsC. . . Yay for passing the glucose test!

Michelle. . . I am so glad things went well today!

Jenn. . . So excited to find out what you are having!

Mo. . . Congratulations!!! I was so excited to see you got your BFP!!!

Az. . . how did it go when you went in today?

Broody. . . Im glad it all went well today at the hospital.

Two. . . How scary, I am so glad they didnt tell you that before!

Jchic, Want, Lindsay, Pink, Almost, Drs. . . How are you feeling?

Almost. . . OMG, wow I havent heard of any splitting that many times! My RE got upset when I said at this point I would love to get preggo with twins. To them 1 is all they are looking for.

Stinas. . . how are things going?

Bubu. . . How are you?

Whew, I THINK (hope) I got everyone. Im trying to catch up while my class is in Library. :o)

AFM, I turned in my paperwork with Attain this morning (my payment) so hopefully everything is clear to get going. I should be starting the Lupron on December 9th if all things go as planned. So, not really much to report other than that. Im still sick (but back at school). I would love to not be coughing but from what Ive seen with everyone else who has had this I will most likely be coughing and have no voice for awhile still. I hope you all have a GREAT day today!


----------



## almosthere

Reduction is not a fun thing I don't think I could do it and glad you are in recovery now michelle...let the torturous tww begin!a


----------



## TwoRdue

Michelle - good luck with the tww and hope it don't feel to long foe you.. my emby was a grade 2bb and they said was perfect and been a fresh cycle for you there is a right chance they will take..

Jenn - can't wait to hear what you are having 

Andrea - I am so so sorry your family have had to go through this. Take care xx


----------



## GettingBroody

Michelle - congrats on being PUPO!!! Sounds very promising! If you're getting hcg boosters does that mean you can't test early?

BOMO - congrats on getting another hurdle out of the way!!! Not long now!

MrsC - great news about the diabetes test!! :thumbup:


----------



## azlissie

Andrea, I'm so sorry to hear about your family. It all happened so fast I'm sure your family is in shock. Sending positive vibes your way. 

Michelle, so glad to hear ET went well! If your re thinks you have a good chance with the two I'm sure he is right. 

MrsC, so glad you passed the test!!

Bomo, things are getting very close for you! I'm really hoping this DE cycle does the trick - have you figured out about when you'll be transferring?

My appt isn't until 3:30 - the wait is killing me!


----------



## jchic

Az - I wonder if you have one or two in there! EEK! Cant wait to find out!!!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hi Az. . . I believe my transfer will be around Jan 11-13th. At least that is the plan now provided everything goes as it is supposed to. :o)

Keep us posted how your appointment goes!


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats Michelle!! I think you made the right choice.

Bomo yay for starting soon!!
Az: can't wait to hear about the scan :)
Mrs c: yay for passing!!


----------



## Jenn76

*Michelle:* Congrats on being PUPO!!!!!! I think you made the right decision, I'm sure the doctor wouldn't steer you wrong. Rest up!

*MrsC:* Glad to hear your results came back clear. 

*BOMO:* Sorry you are still sick. This bug really seems to linger for weeks. Glad to hear you got your finances all worked out and are ready to start. I'm very excited for you.

*Azlissie:* How was your appointment?

*AFM:* We are having a boy and a girl!!!! Both babies are doing great. I am going back in three weeks for another scan because the boy was moving around too much for them to get a good shot of his spine. He actually was doing somersaults, which we got to see on the screen.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Michelle congrats on being PUPO. Lots of rest now :)

Jenn - hooray welcome to team purple!! My boy is more active too!! I bet you're so excited! I was when we found out. You can start shopping now!


----------



## TwoRdue

Jenn that is great to hear congrats on team Purple!!!

MrsC happy to hear that all went wellx


----------



## GettingBroody

Congrats Jenn - great news!! :D

Good luck Az!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Jenn. . . Congrats on Team Purple!!!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

michelle - Yay for being PUPO!! 

Jenn - That is so exciting!!! :blue: :pink:


----------



## bubumaci

Michelle - wohooo - that sounds like a fantastic transfer and I am so excited, because this will work for you this time around :hugs: :dance: :)

Jenn - soooo exciting, little boy and little girl :) :) :hugs:

BOMO - thank you for asking ... doing OK - working away, as we now trundle towards year end - and on Friday we have our appt. with the doc :) That is really exciting that you have got the paperwork out and I hope that all the other hurdles can be overcome, so that you can get your DE :)


----------



## MrsC8776

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Good Morning all, I hope everyone is having a good day!
> 
> Andrea. . . I am SO sorry to hear what you and your family is going through. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family during this time.
> 
> MrsC. . . Yay for passing the glucose test!
> 
> Michelle. . . I am so glad things went well today!
> 
> Jenn. . . So excited to find out what you are having!
> 
> Mo. . . Congratulations!!! I was so excited to see you got your BFP!!!
> 
> Az. . . how did it go when you went in today?
> 
> Broody. . . Im glad it all went well today at the hospital.
> 
> Two. . . How scary, I am so glad they didnt tell you that before!
> 
> Jchic, Want, Lindsay, Pink, Almost, Drs. . . How are you feeling?
> 
> Almost. . . OMG, wow I havent heard of any splitting that many times! My RE got upset when I said at this point I would love to get preggo with twins. To them 1 is all they are looking for.
> 
> Stinas. . . how are things going?
> 
> Bubu. . . How are you?
> 
> Whew, I THINK (hope) I got everyone. Im trying to catch up while my class is in Library. :o)
> 
> AFM, I turned in my paperwork with Attain this morning (my payment) so hopefully everything is clear to get going. I should be starting the Lupron on December 9th if all things go as planned. So, not really much to report other than that. Im still sick (but back at school). I would love to not be coughing but from what Ive seen with everyone else who has had this I will most likely be coughing and have no voice for awhile still. I hope you all have a GREAT day today!

Great news about turning paperwork in. I'm sure everything will go great and you will be on your way soon. :) I hope your cold goes away soon. 



Jenn76 said:


> *Michelle:* Congrats on being PUPO!!!!!! I think you made the right decision, I'm sure the doctor wouldn't steer you wrong. Rest up!
> 
> *MrsC:* Glad to hear your results came back clear.
> 
> *BOMO:* Sorry you are still sick. This bug really seems to linger for weeks. Glad to hear you got your finances all worked out and are ready to start. I'm very excited for you.
> 
> *Azlissie:* How was your appointment?
> 
> *AFM:* We are having a boy and a girl!!!! Both babies are doing great. I am going back in three weeks for another scan because the boy was moving around too much for them to get a good shot of his spine. He actually was doing somersaults, which we got to see on the screen.

Congrats on :oneofeach:!! 



bubumaci said:


> Michelle - wohooo - that sounds like a fantastic transfer and I am so excited, because this will work for you this time around :hugs: :dance: :)
> 
> Jenn - soooo exciting, little boy and little girl :) :) :hugs:
> 
> BOMO - thank you for asking ... doing OK - working away, as we now trundle towards year end - and on Friday we have our appt. with the doc :) That is really exciting that you have got the paperwork out and I hope that all the other hurdles can be overcome, so that you can get your DE :)

I hope the appointment goes well on Friday!


----------



## azlissie

Jenn, congrats on a boy & girl!! That is so exciting. There have been a lot of boy/girl twins on this thread. Are you excited to start shopping?

AFM, appt went okay. They drew blood to check hcg & prog and gave me a script for prog supps if necessary. He did a scan but there wasn't anything to see. He wants me back on Friday for another scan - hopefully there will at least be a sac by then!


----------



## michelle01

Bubu - Good luck Friday ;) 

Jenn - How awesome!! Congrats and how exciting :)

Getting - The hcg booster will be tomorrow and saturday, so it is hard to test early. It takes my body about six days for that to be gone, so I could test on the 7th or 8th and see what happens. Last cycle a few days before beta I tested and it was so faint and got lighter, so I knew it failed. I am more nervous this time around to test and I stressed myself out so badly last cycle.

Az - Good luck Friday and hope you get to see a sac then ;)


----------



## MoBaby

michelle: I tested way less this time around due to the stress factor. DH wanted me to do another FRER and a digital the night before beta but I told him NO that I wanted to enjoy every last moment of the pregnancy and I didnt want to stress :) My last test was 2 days ago (a cheap IC) and I am done!! No more for me!! GL girl!! I am crossing everything for you!! This is NOT going to fail!!!!!!!!!!!

Did you have frosties or do you know yet?


----------



## Lindsay18

Andrea- I am so sorry for what you are going through:(. Like you said you really don't know when anyone's time is, but you're never really prepared for it. Big hugs your way- you know we are all there for you!!! Xoxo

Michelle- congrats on a wonderful transfer! Those are great grades!!!

Jenn- how perfect! A boy and a girl!!! Congratulations. 

Hi to everyone else!!! Work has been insanely busy lately so I've been keeping up but had a hard time writing. Thinking if you all!!! :)


----------



## almosthere

congrats jenn such wonderful news! silly little boy already twirling around in there! must have been so fun to see!


----------



## Jenn76

Just went and bought a bunch of onesies to give to my parents, DH's dad and DH for Christmas. They have cute sayings like "Daddy's little girl" "What happen's at Grammy's stays at Grammy's" etc.... Now to start shopping for nursery stuff. 

Azlissie: Glad your appointment went good. Figured it would be too early to see anything, I hope you can see more on Friday.

Bubu: Good Luck at your appointment on Friday.


----------



## jchic

Jenn- YAY!!!!!!!!!! What a perfect combo! Welcome to team purple girly!


----------



## MoBaby

team purple!! yay! thats awesome!

question ladies: when did you start having pregnancy symptoms? I have nausea sometimes but not really that bad. No sore BBs either. Just wondering :) 2nd beta tomorrow!


----------



## Lindsay18

Eeeeeek I felt him kick again!!! Just thought I'd share before I go to bed:)


----------



## TwoRdue

I started feeling sick around week five but really kicked in a week seven answer started to feel better at about week 12 just still exhausted all the time


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Awesome news Michelle :)

Jenn how awesome for team *PURPLE* :)


----------



## Stinas

Michele - Congrats on being PUPO!!! I wouldnt stress out too much about the grading. You just never know what will and wont stick. 

MrsC - Yayyy for being free and clear!! :happydance:

BOMO - Glad to hear you are getting things rolling!! Back on the crazy train you go! lol I am doing good, thanks for asking! Taking a little break for now...DH is on clomid once a week, so we will see how that goes. His apt is in a couple weeks. I will know better in 2 weeks where we are at and whats next. 

Jenn - YAYYYYYY!!!!! Best of both worlds!

Lindsay - :happydance: How exciting!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

michelle01 said:


> Andrea - I am so sorry for what your family is going through. Sending lots of prayers and :hugs:
> 
> Getting - Good luck today with your apt and happy 13 weeks ;)
> 
> Jenn - good luck, cannot wait to hear the genders ;)
> 
> Thanks everyone for the well wishes today. I am home now and just exhausted. Was up at 3:45am, got acu at 5:30, transfer was at 7:15 and then acu again at 8am. Now the rest of today to relax and do nothing!!! So I was so sure we'd put back three, then the embriologist came in and told us we had two that were 3bb and blasts. I am a little confused still with the grading. So the dr came in and mentioned putting three could cause triplets, he would do what we wanted, but did not recommend it. He said if I got pg with three he would recommend reductiin. I went with his recommendation and we put the two back. He said they were great quality and right were he wanted them to be. Now the waiting begins.... My otd is 12/10 and I have to do hcg boosters.


Yayyyyyy for being PUPO!!!!! So excited for you....


----------



## MrsC8776

azlissie said:


> Jenn, congrats on a boy & girl!! That is so exciting. There have been a lot of boy/girl twins on this thread. Are you excited to start shopping?
> 
> AFM, appt went okay. They drew blood to check hcg & prog and gave me a script for prog supps if necessary. He did a scan but there wasn't anything to see. He wants me back on Friday for another scan - hopefully there will at least be a sac by then!

I'm glad it went well. It is very early to see anything. Hopefully Friday will be better. I hate early scans. :hugs:



Jenn76 said:


> Just went and bought a bunch of onesies to give to my parents, DH's dad and DH for Christmas. They have cute sayings like "Daddy's little girl" "What happen's at Grammy's stays at Grammy's" etc.... Now to start shopping for nursery stuff.
> 
> Azlissie: Glad your appointment went good. Figured it would be too early to see anything, I hope you can see more on Friday.
> 
> Bubu: Good Luck at your appointment on Friday.

Yay for shopping! 



MoBaby said:


> team purple!! yay! thats awesome!
> 
> question ladies: when did you start having pregnancy symptoms? I have nausea sometimes but not really that bad. No sore BBs either. Just wondering :) 2nd beta tomorrow!

I don't really think I ever had real pregnancy symptoms. I felt sick off and on but never actually got sick. I had a lot of cramping in the beginning and felt hungry all the time. Symptoms come and go though. If you don't have any yet I wouldn't worry. Maybe you will get lucky and not have any bad symptoms. :)



Lindsay18 said:


> Eeeeeek I felt him kick again!!! Just thought I'd share before I go to bed:)

Great news!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

AndreaFlorida said:


> Sorry I haven't been on much lately :( just lots going on. The day before Thanksgiving my Great Uncle (my moms uncle) was put in the hospital...he was diagnosed at that time with heart failure....then we found out the worse news....He has brain cancer, lung cancer in both lungs, and now stomach cancer. They can't really save him but they today started him on radiation for his brain because its swelling and he won't live much longer if they don't slow the swelling down an it causes a lot of pain if it gets out of control so they want him comfortable to say the least. Well the day after Thanksgiving (Friday morning) my mom got a phone call and it was the nurse saying that my Aunt Sue (his wife) had passed away in his room while spending the night. She had said the day before how she didn't feel good and just wanted to rest...so my mom and everyone else left (I didn't go that day) but they said she looked okay...but she passed in her sleep that night. We were all dumbfounded nothing was wrong with her...and here my uncle is with stage 4 cancer all over his body :( an shes the one who goes....ya never know I suppose when your time is, but its caused crazyness on my end. Hospital visits, funeral preparations for two people one this week an the other sooner than we want....I have been ever so busy with things and helping out my mom since my uncle doesn't have any other family available than just me and my mom.....the funeral expenses are expensive :( an neither of them had or have life insurance....so we are dealing with that as well. He had to sign the papers this morning in front of his case worker for his wifes burial and everything....so thats why I haven't been on much lately :cry: and I'm sorry I don't do personals very often...but I'm gonna do my best to get on an read at least an catch up nightly :) :hugs: to all of you ladies!! I miss you all!!
> 
> Mo---CONGRATULATIONS on your Betas :) I knew they'd be great so happy for you :hugs:
> 
> Everyone else :) FX for egg retrievals (Michelle) and cycles :) I hope an pray this will be the one for us all!!


Im so sorry....you and your family are in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Jenn76 said:


> *Michelle:* Congrats on being PUPO!!!!!! I think you made the right decision, I'm sure the doctor wouldn't steer you wrong. Rest up!
> 
> *MrsC:* Glad to hear your results came back clear.
> 
> *BOMO:* Sorry you are still sick. This bug really seems to linger for weeks. Glad to hear you got your finances all worked out and are ready to start. I'm very excited for you.
> 
> *Azlissie:* How was your appointment?
> 
> *AFM:* We are having a boy and a girl!!!! Both babies are doing great. I am going back in three weeks for another scan because the boy was moving around too much for them to get a good shot of his spine. He actually was doing somersaults, which we got to see on the screen.


Wonderful news!!!!!!!!! Congrats my friend!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I know this is kinda awkward but if you were stuck in a hospital an couldn't go to a loved ones funeral....like hubby or wifey or well siblings or close friends....would you watch a live telecast online of the service? Its an option I have to offer my uncle tomorrow....but I duno if I wanna ask but then again I'll feel guilty if I dont....but well its an option so I guess I'll ask tomorrow I had NO CLUE until just now that they did this til I read the website tonight and the funeral is 10 AM tomorrow so I'm gonna call them first thing in the morning an see if its even possible to set it up in case he says "yes" to it all.....I hope he does I really think he needs that final "goodbye" even if it is telecasted....but anyways I hope you're all doing well I've been so stinking busy...it isn't even funny!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hi Andrea... I haven't been in the position of not being able to go to a loved ones funeral, but we lost 5 people in a short period of time and I know for me, it was nice to have that closure. With my dad, he passed away in October but we couldn't have his funeral until December. It didn't sink in that it was all real until the funeral. That all said, if they offer live telecast I would off it. Or, if they can telecast it, they can also video tape it and that might be an offer too. I hope all that made sense.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yes yes yes :) thank you :) I just don't wanna make it sound bad of us just to ask him but he will NEVER get this chance again...so I think its best in a way.....

OMGOSH I'm sooooo sick.....Soy Iso's are making me HORRID nauseated...I normally just take the 80mg...but tonight got brave an added another 40 making it 120mg the max dose as far as I know....but tomorrow the last dose gonna just do 80 since this 120 made me ooooober sick...I think its bedtime now...lol....

Tomorrow is gonna be a rough day and I so appreciate all the thoughts and prayers and to my mom especially this is really hard on her...My dads name was Buddy and this is our Uncle Buddy (my great uncle my moms uncle) and my dad passed away from complications of lung cancer...and now my uncle an his wifey passing its just a lot to take in...she was only 54 years old as well and has a daughter in her late teens she needs a lotta prayers to :( as she wasn't even near here when it happened she lives in AL now.....so glad she got to come home to get to be at her moms funeral. 

Anyways I gota get up really early and I'm tuckered out we were at the hospital most of the day...I'm ready to knock out :) :hugs: Thanks again for all the well wishes an prayers means a WHOLE lot :) to my ENTIRE family!!! <3 <3 <3 night ladies cannot wait to see tons of new :bfp: 's soon!! Dont EVER give up :) God gives miracles :) 

Oh that brings me to my cousins had a baby today :) They named him Jase...he was 8lb 4oz and 22in long :) HE IS A MIRACLE...she had cervical cancer and well....they were about to do a hysterectomy (she is 24 years old and has a little girl who is 5) anyways she went to her consult after being told they would never have anymore children...her daughter was from previous and then anyways they did a preggo test an she was PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!! Anyways :) My cousin got to have his son he always dreamt of after I told my mom I felt like I was the only one who was fertile (barely fertile though) in the whole family....a lot of cancer runs in our family as shes not related but he is...and his brother has cancer and had radiation an well :( he can't have kids either. They are both in their early-mid 30's and are brothers (S my cousins wife was the one with cervical cancer, then T is the cousin with cancer...then my cousin J's wife has had cervical cancer and cant have any and then my cousin CJ has one of her own....but probably can't have anymore she has PCOS....so yes MIRACLES HAPPEN! :) so I was glad we got a surprise baby added to our wonderful family :) Its a MIRACLE and thats why I say NEVER give up and never say never :) Ya really NEVER KNOW :) :hugs: to you all!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Andrea - I hope you and your family are doing ok. The new miracle baby helps I'm sure. 

Lindsay - Yey for feeling him again. I'm getting flutters regularly. I wasn't sure if they were too high (as in just below my skin) but I've been told that's what it feels like. I was expecting a deeper feeling but apparently at this point they are wriggling on nerve ending hence the fluttery feeling :)

Michelle - try not to stress too much about testing. I didn't do it at all and found that a relief!

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## drsquid

even now it mostly feels like muscle twitches


----------



## Jenn76

MoBaby said:


> team purple!! yay! thats awesome!
> 
> question ladies: when did you start having pregnancy symptoms? I have nausea sometimes but not really that bad. No sore BBs either. Just wondering :) 2nd beta tomorrow!

Still no sore bb's, nausea started around 6 weeks. Good Luck today!



AndreaFlorida said:


> I know this is kinda awkward but if you were stuck in a hospital an couldn't go to a loved ones funeral....like hubby or wifey or well siblings or close friends....would you watch a live telecast online of the service? Its an option I have to offer my uncle tomorrow....but I duno if I wanna ask but then again I'll feel guilty if I dont....but well its an option so I guess I'll ask tomorrow I had NO CLUE until just now that they did this til I read the website tonight and the funeral is 10 AM tomorrow so I'm gonna call them first thing in the morning an see if its even possible to set it up in case he says "yes" to it all.....I hope he does I really think he needs that final "goodbye" even if it is telecasted....but anyways I hope you're all doing well I've been so stinking busy...it isn't even funny!

My thoughts are with you and your family today. I hope you can arrange to have him see the funeral. I am assuming the hospital couldn't arrange for him to go? I've seen them take patients before with a nurse, but not if they are not safe in doing so. My grandmother wouln't go to my grandfathers funeral, we had a memorial a few months later for her to attend once she came to terms and wanted the closure. 

That's great that your cousin got her miracle baby. I hope she is doing okay now.


----------



## jchic

Mo, dont stress. I had basically NO symptoms except cramping on and off for a long time. Then I got MS around 8 weeks or so? Its different for everyone. Dont worry :)

Linds - YAY!


----------



## drsquid

mo- i had boob stuff but... i never got morning sickness... headaches yes, cramps yes


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lindsay - yay for getting kicked :haha:


----------



## michelle01

Yay for feeling kicks Lindsay :)

Mo - I know the stress of testing is awful; and when I tested last cycle and it was a bfn, I was even more stressed out! I may wait until the day before beta which is a sunday and would have been my beta morning, but they do it on a weekday, so that pushes it to Monday. And I didn't freeze any of my embies. My insurance covers 4 cycles, this was the third, but my last, honestly. I don't think I could do another one, but we will see if this one works and I won't have to worry about that ;)


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Andrea. . . thinking of you and your family today!


----------



## almosthere

Yay for kicks lindsay!

Mo I have yet to get sore bbs although had sensitive nips for a few days. No throwing up for me but ms hit me at about 8 weeks and eased off almost completely at 13 weeks

Andrea hope today brings kind closure for you and your family


----------



## MoBaby

New beta.... Ummm... Errrr...
2274

So 16dpo 379
18 dpo 2274

Doubling time just over 18 hours... Wow... Ummm... :)


----------



## michelle01

WOOT WOOT Mobaby :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: I would bet it split ;) When will they do a scan? I thought once your hcg was over 1000 they could see a sac?


----------



## MoBaby

Dec 19 but I'm movIng it to dec 20 b/c I have orientation on the 19an dh is off the 20th


----------



## wantbabysoon

Wow Mo... thats great!! Maybe there are 2 in there :)


----------



## MrsC8776

MoBaby said:


> New beta.... Ummm... Errrr...
> 2274
> 
> So 16dpo 379
> 18 dpo 2274
> 
> Doubling time just over 18 hours... Wow... Ummm... :)

Holy crap! :happydance: Thats a great beta!! Mine wasn't going up that fast with twins. I can't wait to hear about your scan. I wish we didn't have to wait so long to know. I bet you feel the same way though. I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Wow Mo!!! :shock:


----------



## TwoRdue

Wow that is a amazing beta and same as MRC mine didnt go up that fast either, maybe triplets lol


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Wow Mo, that's fantastic!


----------



## Stinas

Mo - OMG YAYYYYY!!!!!! Thats an amazing beta!!!!!!!! Woohooooo azoo babyyyy!!!! Super excited to see if there are 2 in there!


----------



## MoBaby

When she said the number I was like omg! I still think its one (don't want to set my heart on two :) ) but we will see!! 3 weeks away!


----------



## Jenn76

MoBaby said:


> New beta.... Ummm... Errrr...
> 2274
> 
> So 16dpo 379
> 18 dpo 2274
> 
> Doubling time just over 18 hours... Wow... Ummm... :)

Wow! That's high, congrats! Maybe we have our own multiple split here....... Could it be 2 or 3 or 4........ Can't wait to hear.


----------



## azlissie

Mo, that's an awesome beta! I can't wait for the 20th to find out what's going on in there!

Andrea, I hope you were able to figure out what to do about telecasting the service. My thoughts are with your family.

Second beta is back and at 17dpo it's 307. I'm thinking I'm firmly in the singleton camp but that's fine with me because I'm doing this on my own! It's doubling almost exactly every 48 hours and both of my numbers have been just barely higher than the median for that day posted on betabase so I think I have one very average baby in there!

Also, RE's office called because the dr will be out of the office Friday so they wanted to reschedule my scan for tomorrow. I told them I'd rather wait until Monday because I already had one scan where I couldn't see anything and I didn't want two. So now I'll go in Monday afternoon.

My prog came back greater than 40 so no need for the prog supps. No real explanation for the spotting either but I haven't had any the past three days so I think it's all going to be okay!


----------



## MoBaby

TwoRdue said:


> Wow that is a amazing beta and same as MRC mine didnt go up that fast either, maybe triplets lol

No, No No triplets!!


----------



## MoBaby

Jenn76 said:


> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> New beta.... Ummm... Errrr...
> 2274
> 
> So 16dpo 379
> 18 dpo 2274
> 
> Doubling time just over 18 hours... Wow... Ummm... :)
> 
> Wow! That's high, congrats! Maybe we have our own multiple split here....... Could it be 2 or 3 or 4........ Can't wait to hear.Click to expand...

LOL. Its probably just 1. Just a super sticky baby!!! But you never know! I sure hope its not 3 or 4!! I think 2 would be fine (although my RE was trying to avoid that!!)


----------



## jchic

Yay MO!!!!! Soooooo excited for you!!!!!!!!! I think 1 or 2.


----------



## MrsC8776

azlissie said:


> Mo, that's an awesome beta! I can't wait for the 20th to find out what's going on in there!
> 
> Andrea, I hope you were able to figure out what to do about telecasting the service. My thoughts are with your family.
> 
> Second beta is back and at 17dpo it's 307. I'm thinking I'm firmly in the singleton camp but that's fine with me because I'm doing this on my own! It's doubling almost exactly every 48 hours and both of my numbers have been just barely higher than the median for that day posted on betabase so I think I have one very average baby in there!
> 
> Also, RE's office called because the dr will be out of the office Friday so they wanted to reschedule my scan for tomorrow. I told them I'd rather wait until Monday because I already had one scan where I couldn't see anything and I didn't want two. So now I'll go in Monday afternoon.
> 
> My prog came back greater than 40 so no need for the prog supps. No real explanation for the spotting either but I haven't had any the past three days so I think it's all going to be okay!

Thats a great second beta! I'm so glad you told them Monday rather than tomorrow. Waiting a few extra days will make it more likely to see something. I'm excited for your next scan! 



MoBaby said:


> Jenn76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> New beta.... Ummm... Errrr...
> 2274
> 
> So 16dpo 379
> 18 dpo 2274
> 
> Doubling time just over 18 hours... Wow... Ummm... :)
> 
> Wow! That's high, congrats! Maybe we have our own multiple split here....... Could it be 2 or 3 or 4........ Can't wait to hear.Click to expand...
> 
> LOL. Its probably just 1. Just a super sticky baby!!! But you never know! I sure hope its not 3 or 4!! I think 2 would be fine (although my RE was trying to avoid that!!)Click to expand...

I'm going to say a really strong one in there. If there is two that is even better but lets say one for now. As we all know betas don't say much for multiples but it is a great number. I'm excited for your scan next month! You will be far enough along to see and possibly hear a heartbeat. :happydance:


----------



## MoBaby

Az: just saw your update!! Yay!!! Congrats on great beta :) I'm jealous you get an early scan!! Glad the bleeding stopped and your progesterone is great!! I have to keep using those things for another 6-8 weeks!! Ick :)


----------



## Jenn76

Congrats Azlissie! That's a great beta. I think you made the right decision on delaying the scan, by Monday there will be more to see.


----------



## PollyJo

Mo, Az hey congratulations!!! so happy for both of you! yay!


----------



## TwoRdue

Mo I understand why they say its better to have just one in there and more so that you only had a single embryo transfer.. My clinic freaked at the fact mine split... When do you have a scan?? 

Az - Great beta and wow that is super early for a scan


----------



## MoBaby

Nov 19th as of now. Its at 830 but I asked to move it until 1 b/c of schedule conflicts... Waiting for a call back :)


----------



## TwoRdue

Wow not to far away... excited!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Az- so awesome your scan is soon!!! 

Mo- that's fantastic!!! Can't wait to hear about your ultrasound!!!


----------



## drsquid

yay for great betas!!! cant wait to see the scan results =) super early scans can see how many sacs but can sometimes be fooled (a smaller sac may look like a small bleed and vice versa... and you cant confirm viability). yay lucky november

afm- crazy dream right before i woke up that i was having heavy bleeding but oddly not freaking out. trying to figure out whether to call the ob or just go to the hospital... then i woke up only to get a phone call to schedule at appt with the perinatology nurse to learn how to identify preterm labor etc. the day was less stressful after that =)


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

MoBaby said:


> New beta.... Ummm... Errrr...
> 2274
> 
> So 16dpo 379
> 18 dpo 2274
> 
> Doubling time just over 18 hours... Wow... Ummm... :)

Fabulous number! Dam girl! Lol......congrats sweetie!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi everyone!!!!!

Love reading about all the exciting news going on here! Havent been writing much as this week is crunch time for moving and Im beat! Friday I will be all moved in!!! 

Afm....I called the nurse for my numbers and FINALLY I dropped to zero! Almost two months! The cyst is getting smaller and my lining is thinning....so I have to go back on friday to check the lining and if its where they want it to be I will be able to schedule the two tests I need and then start my fet!!!!!! New Year is looking good ;-) anyone done with their xmas shopping yet? Lol...sweet dreams my friends and talk to you soon!


----------



## drsquid

prayin= yay =) fingers crossed


----------



## Stinas

azlissie - Nice beta!!!

Mo - I think its two azoo babies! :happydance::cloud9::cloud9: Im sooooo the virtual godmother lol :haha:

Prayin - Thats good news!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Drs... You've been having lots of crazy dreams, haven't you?

Az... Great beta! I can't wait for your scan Monday.

Prayin... Yay for being back at 0. 

I hope everyone has a great night, I'm off to bed.


----------



## GettingBroody

Prayin - fantastic news! Sending buckets of :dust: your way! Roll on the New Year!!

Az - great beta! I agree, good choice on putting the scan off til Monday!

Andrea - hope today went well and wasn't too hard :hugs:


----------



## Pink gerbera

Az great news look forward to your scan!

Mo hooray what an awesome beta. Strong bean you have there!

Praying glad it dropped. 2013 is your year :) xx


----------



## drsquid

baby- i always have had lucid dreams. (ie i know im dreaming but dont really have any real control). but yeah they are crazy intense these days and generally bad rather than good which sucks. not really nightmares per se but.. disturbing at best. how you doing?


----------



## Lindsay18

Kathy- that is so great! Your lining will thin out in no time:)
Yep- all done with my Christmas shopping. I tend to finish very early lol!


----------



## Jenn76

drsquid said:


> yay for great betas!!! cant wait to see the scan results =) super early scans can see how many sacs but can sometimes be fooled (a smaller sac may look like a small bleed and vice versa... and you cant confirm viability). yay lucky november
> 
> afm- crazy dream right before i woke up that i was having heavy bleeding but oddly not freaking out. trying to figure out whether to call the ob or just go to the hospital... then i woke up only to get a phone call to schedule at appt with the perinatology nurse to learn how to identify preterm labor etc. the day was less stressful after that =)

I'd freak out. My OB warned me about bleeding because my girl's placenta in down and she is still below my belly button. Kind of freaked me out so now I check for bleeding constantly. They said to go right to emerg if it happens. If I had a dream about it I would be freaked. I have weird dreams but not usually scary.



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Hi everyone!!!!!
> 
> Love reading about all the exciting news going on here! Havent been writing much as this week is crunch time for moving and Im beat! Friday I will be all moved in!!!
> 
> Afm....I called the nurse for my numbers and FINALLY I dropped to zero! Almost two months! The cyst is getting smaller and my lining is thinning....so I have to go back on friday to check the lining and if its where they want it to be I will be able to schedule the two tests I need and then start my fet!!!!!! New Year is looking good ;-) anyone done with their xmas shopping yet? Lol...sweet dreams my friends and talk to you soon!

Yeah! I can't believe how long that took! 2013 will be a great year! Almost done, now the part I dread wrapping stuff. I totally suck at wrapping. 



Lindsay18 said:


> Kathy- that is so great! Your lining will thin out in no time:)
> Yep- all done with my Christmas shopping. I tend to finish very early lol!

I wish I could be like that, I scramble most years and I hate being out when it is busy.


----------



## bubumaci

Mo... my eyes nearly popped out of my skull when I saw the increase from two days ago ...! :) wow :)

AZ - nice, standard, singleton - sounds perfect :) :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Bubu: mine also!! 

Prayin: how exciting you are startig again soon!! What a great feeling!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn - 
Yea I'm pretty OCD about stuff LOL! I wish you lived closer! I would wrap them for you - I love wrapping presents!


----------



## michelle01

Prayin - That is great news and hope you get your BFP in 2013!

Lindsay - You can wrap all my xmas gifts :haha: Too bad I live in IL! I finished all my shopping too; I hate crowds of people especially rude ones around the holidays!

az - Great beta and good luck on Monday ;)


----------



## Lindsay18

HAHA Michelle! I totally would :)


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Drs. . . I'm the same way with dreams. I always have really involved dreams and I usually remember them. I know when I was on the progesterone they got way more vivid so I have no idea what they will be like when I finally get pregnant.

I'm doing ok. I can't kick this bug. I've had bronchitis in the past and I know I have a harder time kicking it because my asthma gets all involved, but teaching second graders with little to no voice is NO fun. Thank goodness my students have been AMAZING about it!

I have a black tie X-mas ball to go to this Saturday and my date (a good friend) very nicely bailed on my yesterday so I've been a bit cranky. I hate going to things alone when everyone else is with someone, but I think I am going to anyway since I have bought a dress, paid to get it hemmed, and paid for the event. My family will be there so I know I will still have fun but it will be lame to be there alone. Ah well, what can you do, right?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Congrats Mo....

Congrats LZ...

and....LINDSAY AWESOME FOR KICKS...

To everyone else if I missed I'm sorry I've been ever so busy.....we actually just got the service recorded since the internet in the hospital is slow...as molasses...but he will get to see it they didnt want him to yesterday his heart rate was bouncing all over the place....so gonna wait til its stabalized...I really miss being on here all the time :( man I miss so much :( 

Love you ladies though and thanks for all the thoughts an prayers :)

I haven't given up though I've been taking Soy Iso's and em well we got this stuff for hubby its called Tribulus its suppose to help morphology an motility :) lol...and VOLUME haha so we shall see if it actually works :) but he's taking them like a champ even though they smell TERRIBLE!!!

Hope everyone has a great day I gotta get off here think today we are gonna finish up our Christmas shopping an some other errands I gotta run and tomorrow back up to the hospital lol....its gonna be a long 4 weeks of this radiation gahhhh!! But we are a week down an 4 weeks to go :) (well he's down only 3 days but he thinks its a week so thats what we keep saying :) lol)


----------



## Lindsay18

Andrea - keep your chin up, girl! You're being amazing with your family!!!

BOMO - I can't STAND when people cancel last minute. It's one of my pet peeves and it seems to happen way too often! Have a great time xoxo


----------



## Pink gerbera

Jenn where did they say the babies should be by now? I'm 18 weeks tomorrow where will they likely be, any idea?? Xx


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Me too Lindsay!! It drives me crazy! I'm so impressed that you are done with your xmas shopping! I wish! I have a few things but have also told everyone that they won't be getting much from me, I just can't afford it with shelling out all the $$ I just did for my next cycle. Luckily they all understand. I'll get stuff for my nieces because I love spoiling them but thats about it. :o)


----------



## Jenn76

Pink: I was told around 20 week they should both move up above my belly button. My boy has moved further up, but he girl is still low and I'm now 20 weeks. I actually think she may be moving up now at least my bump seems to be shifting. 

Bubu: Good Luck tomorrow!

Lindsay: I would totally take you up on that.

Michelle: I agree people can be so rude this time of year. I hated it when I worked in retail and people would leave their shopping till the last minute and come in and yell at us because we were sold out of all the hot stuff. How are you feeling?

BOMO: That sucks that someone cancelled last minute like that, I hope you have a good time anyway.

Andrea: I'm glad to hear he will be able to see the service when he is better. You are such a great niece for doing all of this.


----------



## Lindsay18

BOMO- it's just so disrespectful!!! I'm sure your family understands completely and I'm sure your nieces are appreciative!!! Lol:)


----------



## wantbabysoon

Hi Ladies,
Hope everyone is doing well! I have had a rough couple of days as I have been sick since sunday. 

Congrats to the recent BFPs!! This thread rocks!!

Preggo ladies - Question for you... From this morning I am noticing an increased watery like discharge.. anyone else had that? It's not too much just feels wet down there (Sorry TMI)


----------



## MrsC8776

PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Hi everyone!!!!!
> 
> Love reading about all the exciting news going on here! Havent been writing much as this week is crunch time for moving and Im beat! Friday I will be all moved in!!!
> 
> Afm....I called the nurse for my numbers and FINALLY I dropped to zero! Almost two months! The cyst is getting smaller and my lining is thinning....so I have to go back on friday to check the lining and if its where they want it to be I will be able to schedule the two tests I need and then start my fet!!!!!! New Year is looking good ;-) anyone done with their xmas shopping yet? Lol...sweet dreams my friends and talk to you soon!

Great news!! Good luck tomorrow. 



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Drs. . . I'm the same way with dreams. I always have really involved dreams and I usually remember them. I know when I was on the progesterone they got way more vivid so I have no idea what they will be like when I finally get pregnant.
> 
> I'm doing ok. I can't kick this bug. I've had bronchitis in the past and I know I have a harder time kicking it because my asthma gets all involved, but teaching second graders with little to no voice is NO fun. Thank goodness my students have been AMAZING about it!
> 
> I have a black tie X-mas ball to go to this Saturday and my date (a good friend) very nicely bailed on my yesterday so I've been a bit cranky. I hate going to things alone when everyone else is with someone, but I think I am going to anyway since I have bought a dress, paid to get it hemmed, and paid for the event. My family will be there so I know I will still have fun but it will be lame to be there alone. Ah well, what can you do, right?

Sorry you are still sick and that your date canceled on you. I hate when people do that last minute. I hope you are still able to have a good time and enjoy yourself. 



wantbabysoon said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Hope everyone is doing well! I have had a rough couple of days as I have been sick since sunday.
> 
> Congrats to the recent BFPs!! This thread rocks!!
> 
> Preggo ladies - Question for you... From this morning I am noticing an increased watery like discharge.. anyone else had that? It's not too much just feels wet down there (Sorry TMI)

I got to your journal before here so my response is over there. :thumbup:


----------



## drsquid

bomo-that sucks. i hate when people flake!!!

want- the discharge still freaks me out. i still worry it is blood (or amniotic fluid) everytime


----------



## Pink gerbera

Want - yeah I've had that for a couple of weeks. It worried me at first but now I'm not so worried. 

I've just had the worst night sleep ever! I think I got about 4 hours! I'm bring watched teaching today and couldn't get it out of my mind. Plus I'm still not sure if I've drily the babies move. I thought I'd felt flutterings but in not convinced so was awake worrying about it! I want to book another private scan for peace of mind but my DH thinks its a waste of money as he thinks everything is fine. I guess I am getting bigger each week! I just want to feel them and know for sure that's what I felt!

Sorry for the grumble!

Have a good day everyone. 

Pink x


----------



## drsquid

pink= heh yeah you do get desperate for reassurance from the boogers.. now that the boy spends his time doing someweird pushups under my ribs ive actually yelled at him to knock it off =) i honestly didnt def feel anything til after 20 weeks and felt from the outside for the first time at 22 (at the ob office oddly enough)


----------



## Jenn76

wantbabysoon said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Hope everyone is doing well! I have had a rough couple of days as I have been sick since sunday.
> 
> Congrats to the recent BFPs!! This thread rocks!!
> 
> Preggo ladies - Question for you... From this morning I am noticing an increased watery like discharge.. anyone else had that? It's not too much just feels wet down there (Sorry TMI)

I get the discharge as well, depending on the colour of my underwear sometimes it looks like blood and freaks me out. I'm only going to wear light colors for now on since my doctor warned me of bleeding. 



Pink gerbera said:


> Want - yeah I've had that for a couple of weeks. It worried me at first but now I'm not so worried.
> 
> I've just had the worst night sleep ever! I think I got about 4 hours! I'm bring watched teaching today and couldn't get it out of my mind. Plus I'm still not sure if I've drily the babies move. I thought I'd felt flutterings but in not convinced so was awake worrying about it! I want to book another private scan for peace of mind but my DH thinks its a waste of money as he thinks everything is fine. I guess I am getting bigger each week! I just want to feel them and know for sure that's what I felt!
> 
> Sorry for the grumble!
> 
> Have a good day everyone.
> 
> Pink x

I still don't feel too much. It mostly feels like a twinge and rarely do I feel both babies on a given day. I worry too since I can't really tell if it is a baby moving or if it is just a twinge. During my whole ultrasound the boy was moving like crazy and I really couldn't feel him. When is your next planned scan?


----------



## Lindsay18

Ladies- has anyone purchased that pregnancy body pillow? I'm starting to have a hard time getting comfortable throughout the night and am wondering if it works??


----------



## Lindsay18

Pink- happy sweet potato/ yam day!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Want- not TMI at all. I'm in the exact same boat and have been for several weeks. I wear panty liners everyday!!


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies! I have finished my christmas shopping-always like to finish early and relax during christmas break.

lol Lindsay I feel like I have needed one since weeks ago-and I do not have a big bump yet but am trying not to do my usual sleep on my belly so it is hard to get comfortable half the time :/ 

prayin-yay for dropping to zero!!! game on!! ;)


----------



## Lucie73821

Quick update as I'm on my phone, but we are good to start meds tonight! In other awesome news, the office donated a 900 iu vial of Follistim! 

Hope you ladies are doing well!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lucie73821 said:


> Quick update as I'm on my phone, but we are good to start meds tonight! In other awesome news, the office donated a 900 iu vial of Follistim!
> 
> Hope you ladies are doing well!

Yay for starting!

Thanks for all the reassurance ladies... really appreciate it!


----------



## Lindsay18

Lucie73821 said:


> Quick update as I'm on my phone, but we are good to start meds tonight! In other awesome news, the office donated a 900 iu vial of Follistim!
> 
> Hope you ladies are doing well!

Yay, Lucie!!! Never thought you'd be so excited to start medication, right?!
Congrats!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Good morning everyone!

Lucie. . . Yay for getting started!

I hope everyone is doing well!

I had a phone consultation with my RE yesterday that then followed with a really lengthly e-mail from her about number of embryos to put back. I would like to put 2 back, regardless of when we do the transfer (day 3 or Day 5) or if I have one exceptional embryo. She wants me to "be open" to the possibility of just putting one back. In their practice, they consider twins a failure and since I will be using donor eggs, they should be better quality so that increases the chances of twins. I am at the point where if I got pregnant with twins, yes it would be had but I would be completely ok with that. I know that I will not have the money to do this again and I would ideally like to have 2 kids. My plan wasn't to have them both at the same time but then again my "plan" wasn't to be doing this alone in this way. She said ultimately it is my decision (unless I wanted to put a whole bunch back) but she wants me to really think about only putting 1 back. 
Am I crazy to be feeling the way I do?


----------



## MrsC8776

Pink gerbera said:


> Want - yeah I've had that for a couple of weeks. It worried me at first but now I'm not so worried.
> 
> I've just had the worst night sleep ever! I think I got about 4 hours! I'm bring watched teaching today and couldn't get it out of my mind. Plus I'm still not sure if I've drily the babies move. I thought I'd felt flutterings but in not convinced so was awake worrying about it! I want to book another private scan for peace of mind but my DH thinks its a waste of money as he thinks everything is fine. I guess I am getting bigger each week! I just want to feel them and know for sure that's what I felt!
> 
> Sorry for the grumble!
> 
> Have a good day everyone.
> 
> Pink x

:hugs: Sorry you are sleeping so crappy. I know it's hard to not worry about the babies. I bet you will feel movement very soon! Hopefully you get some reassurance. Do you have a doppler? 



Lindsay18 said:


> Ladies- has anyone purchased that pregnancy body pillow? I'm starting to have a hard time getting comfortable throughout the night and am wondering if it works??

I haven't. I just got a big body pillow and I use that on one side and pillows on my other side. :thumbup:



Lucie73821 said:


> Quick update as I'm on my phone, but we are good to start meds tonight! In other awesome news, the office donated a 900 iu vial of Follistim!
> 
> Hope you ladies are doing well!

GReat news!! :happydance:



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Lucie. . . Yay for getting started!
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> I had a phone consultation with my RE yesterday that then followed with a really lengthly e-mail from her about number of embryos to put back. I would like to put 2 back, regardless of when we do the transfer (day 3 or Day 5) or if I have one exceptional embryo. She wants me to "be open" to the possibility of just putting one back. In their practice, they consider twins a failure and since I will be using donor eggs, they should be better quality so that increases the chances of twins. I am at the point where if I got pregnant with twins, yes it would be had but I would be completely ok with that. I know that I will not have the money to do this again and I would ideally like to have 2 kids. My plan wasn't to have them both at the same time but then again my "plan" wasn't to be doing this alone in this way. She said ultimately it is my decision (unless I wanted to put a whole bunch back) but she wants me to really think about only putting 1 back.
> Am I crazy to be feeling the way I do?

I don't think you are crazy! You have fought long and hard for this. You are paying up the ass for a cycle (sorry). You should get to decide if you want one of two put back. I say if you can handle twins put the two back. If you are scared of them only do one. It is your choice and you need to follow your heart on what you want to do. Maybe just tell her that you will see how they look when the time comes. I always worry that people who put one back will regret not putting two back. It is totally up to you and what ever you want to do though. :hugs:


----------



## Lindsay18

BOMO - You're not crazy at all!!! Like Mrs. said - you're paying AN INSANE AMOUNT and putting 2 back is actually a better idea to me! Personally speaking, I had 2 put back and only 1 took. So if I had put only 1 back, there was a 50/50 chance of it not working at all! Stick to your guns and do what is best for you - I think you are thinking perfectly clear for what you want, girl!! xoxo


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Thank you both! I have been thinking 2 all along and then started second guessing myself after er phone cal and e-mail. I appreciate the reasurance!


----------



## MoBaby

Bomo I'd be doing 2 as well :)

Lucie that is awesome that gave you the meds!! Yay!


----------



## drsquid

lindsey- i was given a snoogle. i love it but i dont know if i woulda coughed up the money for it. but i wasnt having too much trouble. i still dont really tuck it under my belly or anything

lucie- yay for meds

bomo- supposedly 2 only increases your risk for twins but not your chance for success that being said, even though i only wanted 1 and ended up with 2... if i had to do it again,. i think idve still put back 2


----------



## michelle01

BOMO - You are NOT crazy! I would have put 3 back in this past cycle, but my dr said exactly what drquid is saying...it just increases my chances of triplets. BUT I did put 2 back and have put 2 in every cycle. Don't doubt yourself; you know what you want and if you can handle twins, then I think you should not let them talk you out of putting 2 back! Good luck ;)

YAY Lucie for starting and a bonus on the meds ;)


----------



## Pink gerbera

Thanks Jenn and Dr

Mrs C - I don't have a Doppler but I went to see my midwife today and she used a Doppler and heard both heartbeats really strong. This has reassured me. 

Lindsay - happy sweet potato day :) I've been out and bought a maternity pillow today. Ill let you know in the morning if I sleep better. 

Lucie - exciting that you're starting the drugs :)

BOMO - I don't think you're mad! They tried to get me to put 1 back but I insisted on 2 and I'm so glad I did. Couldn't be happier that I'm pregnant with twins :)

Xx


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lindsay - I have been thinking of getting one for a while now....

Pink - Let us know how you like yours? :)

BOMO - I think you should do what your heart tells you. If you can handle twins, let the doctor know about it and don't let them talk you out. You have put lots of $$ into this.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Again, thank you all. I emailed my RE back and said (basically) this. . . I hope she understands what I meant. :o)

Thank you very much for the response. I will, of course, be open to listening to what the MD and embryologist have to say when the time comes. I just wanted to know whether or not it would be possible if I chose something different. I have thought about this WAY more than I wish I had. I know that there isn't anyway I will be able to go through this process again with the amount of money I have spent so far so this is pretty much it. I have always wanted to have 2 kids, though no the idea wasn't to have them at the same time. Of course, the "plan" wasn't to be doing this alone the way I am either (or having it be this difficult). I have adjusted my thoughts on what my "plan" was many times throughout this process. I'm comfortable with the idea of twins, like I said not what I would have originally planned, but if it happens I am not just ok with it but comfortable especially knowing I won't be doing this again a couple years down the road. I hope all that makes sense. 

I am happy to listen to suggestions in either way, and might even change my thinking when the time comes so I am not dead set in it. That's just how I am leaning right now.


----------



## Jenn76

Lindsay18 said:


> Ladies- has anyone purchased that pregnancy body pillow? I'm starting to have a hard time getting comfortable throughout the night and am wondering if it works??

I bought the snoogle and I love it, helps with my back as well as getting comfortable.



Lucie73821 said:


> Quick update as I'm on my phone, but we are good to start meds tonight! In other awesome news, the office donated a 900 iu vial of Follistim!
> 
> Hope you ladies are doing well!

Congrats on getting started! Yeah for free meds!



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Lucie. . . Yay for getting started!
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> I had a phone consultation with my RE yesterday that then followed with a really lengthly e-mail from her about number of embryos to put back. I would like to put 2 back, regardless of when we do the transfer (day 3 or Day 5) or if I have one exceptional embryo. She wants me to "be open" to the possibility of just putting one back. In their practice, they consider twins a failure and since I will be using donor eggs, they should be better quality so that increases the chances of twins. I am at the point where if I got pregnant with twins, yes it would be had but I would be completely ok with that. I know that I will not have the money to do this again and I would ideally like to have 2 kids. My plan wasn't to have them both at the same time but then again my "plan" wasn't to be doing this alone in this way. She said ultimately it is my decision (unless I wanted to put a whole bunch back) but she wants me to really think about only putting 1 back.
> Am I crazy to be feeling the way I do?

My clinic really try's to push single transfers as well. I felt the same as you, I wanted this to work and if I got twins then that would be great since I want two kids and I don't want to go through this again two years later. I pushed for my two and couldn't be happier. You put so much into this, you have to follow you heart. I got a really cute picture sent to me this week which had Twins in shirts that had one that said "Buy One" and the other said " Get One Free". So true!


----------



## Lindsay18

Pink & Jenn- just got home from buying the snoogle. Fingers crossed!!! 
Jenn- how do you usually sleep with it- opening by your belly or back?


----------



## drsquid

lindsay- it is a pita to flip so.. both =)


----------



## Pink gerbera

Morning all slept better with my maternity pillow until 5:30am but that's much better than the night before :) xx


----------



## Jenn76

Lindsay18 said:


> Pink & Jenn- just got home from buying the snoogle. Fingers crossed!!!
> Jenn- how do you usually sleep with it- opening by your belly or back?

I switch back and forth, if I have it behind me I snuggle a pillow in my front. 

Pink: Glad you had a better sleep!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Whooot whoot!!!!! Nurse just called me and my saline sonogram and biopsy are scheduled for Wed. Im on my wayyyyy!!!!! Got to catch up to all u ladies <3

Bomo......Your choice sweetie....I put two the first time and Im putting two this time as well!!! I shocked the doctor when I told her. ;-)


----------



## TwoRdue

Bomo I never got a choice, here you are only allowed to put one back till the age of 35 then it's two that get put back... there is two much of a thing here with stopping people having multiples + be open minded about possible three or four as its always possible that a embryo or both can split as there is a higher chance in ivf transfer due to the double handling... good luck wish you all the best in this transfer


----------



## drsquid

heh i slept 15 hrs last night. (working night shift tonight so... i didnt wanna get out of bed... and it was rainy). yay... normal glucose test.. boo slightly anemic so i gotta start taking iron pills.. i may never poo again


----------



## Pink gerbera

Dr - I'm envious of you getting 15 hours! I'm still waking at around 5:30 even though I have no work today!! Haha you made me laugh about never pooing again! You will it might just be very dark! Xx


----------



## GettingBroody

Prayin - Yaaaaaaaay!!! Fantastic news, full steam ahead!! :D


----------



## Pink gerbera

I agree prayin - it's gonna be your time xx


----------



## Jenn76

PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Whooot whoot!!!!! Nurse just called me and my saline sonogram and biopsy are scheduled for Wed. Im on my wayyyyy!!!!! Got to catch up to all u ladies <3
> 
> Bomo......Your choice sweetie....I put two the first time and Im putting two this time as well!!! I shocked the doctor when I told her. ;-)

Yeah for getting started! When can you start meds?



drsquid said:


> heh i slept 15 hrs last night. (working night shift tonight so... i didnt wanna get out of bed... and it was rainy). yay... normal glucose test.. boo slightly anemic so i gotta start taking iron pills.. i may never poo again

I have had low Iron most of my life, my OB suggested taking Colace but that didn't help so I switched to Senokot S which worked within 24 hours. Great that you got 15 hours of sleep.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

GettingBroody said:


> Prayin - Yaaaaaaaay!!! Fantastic news, full steam ahead!! :D

Thank you <3 Im so excited  how are you feeling


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Pink gerbera said:


> I agree prayin - it's gonna be your time xx

Thank u <3


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Jenn76 said:


> PRAYIN4BABIES said:
> 
> 
> Whooot whoot!!!!! Nurse just called me and my saline sonogram and biopsy are scheduled for Wed. Im on my wayyyyy!!!!! Got to catch up to all u ladies <3
> 
> Bomo......Your choice sweetie....I put two the first time and Im putting two this time as well!!! I shocked the doctor when I told her. ;-)
> 
> Yeah for getting started! When can you start meds?
> 
> 
> 
> drsquid said:
> 
> 
> heh i slept 15 hrs last night. (working night shift tonight so... i didnt wanna get out of bed... and it was rainy). yay... normal glucose test.. boo slightly anemic so i gotta start taking iron pills.. i may never poo againClick to expand...
> 
> I have had low Iron most of my life, my OB suggested taking Colace but that didn't help so I switched to Senokot S which worked within 24 hours. Great that you got 15 hours of sleep.Click to expand...




Hi:hugs: they havent mentioned anything about the meds yet...guess they want to see the results of my test first to make sure all is well and then they will start me on my meds. How are you doing?


----------



## drsquid

oy good thing i got all that sleep. NO sleep on night shift at all. busy the WHOLE night. at least there were a few good traumas which were interesting


----------



## almosthere

Speaking of sleep after dh left for work early this am I snagged his pillow and it really made sleeping much easier and comfortable sleeping sideways, even on my back, I probably looked so silly holding his pillow on my belly! LOL I think I know what I am going to ask for this christmas!! 

GL this cycle prayin!!!


----------



## Jenn76

Almost: I sleep with five pillows besides my snoogle, I build a tower and climb on. Lol! I alway snuggles pillow on my belly. 

Kathy: I'm good, about ready to hibernate for the winter. Went shopping yesterday and it was insane out.


----------



## almosthere

oooo pillow tower-that sounds very lovely and cozy!! LOL I am going to research maternity sleeping pillows now!!! hehe


----------



## MrsC8776

Lucie73821 said:


> Quick update as I'm on my phone, but we are good to start meds tonight! In other awesome news, the office donated a 900 iu vial of Follistim!
> 
> Hope you ladies are doing well!

How are the meds going? I hope you are doing well. When do you go in for your next scan? 



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Whooot whoot!!!!! Nurse just called me and my saline sonogram and biopsy are scheduled for Wed. Im on my wayyyyy!!!!! Got to catch up to all u ladies <3
> 
> Bomo......Your choice sweetie....I put two the first time and Im putting two this time as well!!! I shocked the doctor when I told her. ;-)

Great news!! Good luck on Wednesday! 



drsquid said:


> heh i slept 15 hrs last night. (working night shift tonight so... i didnt wanna get out of bed... and it was rainy). yay... normal glucose test.. boo slightly anemic so i gotta start taking iron pills.. i may never poo again

15 hours! I wish. I'm lucky if I can stay asleep for more than 5 hours. Lately I'm up at 430 and trying to go back to sleep.


----------



## Lucie73821

MrsC the meds are going well. I go in for a scan Tuesday morning.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

This not tracking everything is kinda nice :) I'm O'ing already an its just CD 10 :) (if I do O on the day of peak as usually...but usual O day is CD 12 so its early I think the Soy Iso's did it) :) sooooo here we go an I emmm....well got brave an injected 2 75mu's of Follistim every day and a half so 2 shots of 75 just to help mature the eggy :) hmm if this works I'm deffo NOT telling the doctor what I did LOL....it just "happened naturally" LOL


----------



## azlissie

Lucie and Prayin, best of luck! I hope this round brings you your well deserved bfp.

Andrea, I know what you mean! I was tempted to add injectables after my clomid on this most recent cycle but then I chickened out, but if I had I definitely wouldn't have told my RE!

MrsC, happy viability day!! Such a milestone - you're getting close!

DrS, I hope the iron pills don't back you up too badly. They didn't think you could just incorporate more iron into your diet? I know the Red Cross has a list of iron-rich foods.

AFM, I have a scan tomorrow afternoon - I'll be 5w2d so really hoping there's at least a sac to see. My only real symptoms at this point are constant trips to the bathroom and fatigue. Spent two hours today putting up my Christmas lights - I really like to go all out!

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## MoBaby

az: I'm the same as you; feel like peeing all the time. Sometimes I feel a bit queasy but overall, nothing much. Glad I'm not the only one!! Good luck tomorrow! I'm jealous you get such an early scan!


----------



## Lindsay18

Az- good luck on your scan tomorrow!

Prayin- I'm so happy you're back on track! Yessssss!!!

So I bought the snoogle and its amazing! I have slept so much better with it(minus DH's snoring last night). It's so comfortable and I like all of the position suggestions it has even for when you're not sleeping/ after birth. Worth $60!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Lucie73821 said:


> MrsC the meds are going well. I go in for a scan Tuesday morning.

I look forward to hearing about how it goes. I'm glad the meds are going well so far! 



AndreaFlorida said:


> This not tracking everything is kinda nice :) I'm O'ing already an its just CD 10 :) (if I do O on the day of peak as usually...but usual O day is CD 12 so its early I think the Soy Iso's did it) :) sooooo here we go an I emmm....well got brave an injected 2 75mu's of Follistim every day and a half so 2 shots of 75 just to help mature the eggy :) hmm if this works I'm deffo NOT telling the doctor what I did LOL....it just "happened naturally" LOL

I know you want your bfp but please be careful. Good luck.



azlissie said:


> Lucie and Prayin, best of luck! I hope this round brings you your well deserved bfp.
> 
> Andrea, I know what you mean! I was tempted to add injectables after my clomid on this most recent cycle but then I chickened out, but if I had I definitely wouldn't have told my RE!
> 
> MrsC, happy viability day!! Such a milestone - you're getting close!
> 
> DrS, I hope the iron pills don't back you up too badly. They didn't think you could just incorporate more iron into your diet? I know the Red Cross has a list of iron-rich foods.
> 
> AFM, I have a scan tomorrow afternoon - I'll be 5w2d so really hoping there's at least a sac to see. My only real symptoms at this point are constant trips to the bathroom and fatigue. Spent two hours today putting up my Christmas lights - I really like to go all out!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend.

Thank you! :hugs: It truly is a milestone and I'm happy to be 24 weeks today. 

Good luck at your scan tomorrow!! I can't wait to hear about it. Please share pics if you get any. Prepare for many trips to the bathroom and plenty of naps! 



Lindsay18 said:


> Az- good luck on your scan tomorrow!
> 
> Prayin- I'm so happy you're back on track! Yessssss!!!
> 
> So I bought the snoogle and its amazing! I have slept so much better with it(minus DH's snoring last night). It's so comfortable and I like all of the position suggestions it has even for when you're not sleeping/ after birth. Worth $60!!!

I'm glad you ladies are sleeping better with those pillows. I find it hard to get out of bed with just the big body pillow next to me. I don't think I could manage a pregnancy pillow!


----------



## wantbabysoon

I am sorry I have been MIA lately but I have been so sick for the last week that I am really frustrated now. Just lots of congestion in the nose and chest.

On a positive note, we had our repeat gender scan on Friday and she confirmed we are having a little BOY! 

Sorry for not doing personals, I hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## Jenn76

Lucie73821 said:


> MrsC the meds are going well. I go in for a scan Tuesday morning.

Good luck at you scan.



AndreaFlorida said:


> This not tracking everything is kinda nice :) I'm O'ing already an its just CD 10 :) (if I do O on the day of peak as usually...but usual O day is CD 12 so its early I think the Soy Iso's did it) :) sooooo here we go an I emmm....well got brave an injected 2 75mu's of Follistim every day and a half so 2 shots of 75 just to help mature the eggy :) hmm if this works I'm deffo NOT telling the doctor what I did LOL....it just "happened naturally" LOL

Good luck I hope you get a BFP!



azlissie said:


> Lucie and Prayin, best of luck! I hope this round brings you your well deserved bfp.
> 
> Andrea, I know what you mean! I was tempted to add injectables after my clomid on this most recent cycle but then I chickened out, but if I had I definitely wouldn't have told my RE!
> 
> MrsC, happy viability day!! Such a milestone - you're getting close!
> 
> DrS, I hope the iron pills don't back you up too badly. They didn't think you could just incorporate more iron into your diet? I know the Red Cross has a list of iron-rich foods.
> 
> AFM, I have a scan tomorrow afternoon - I'll be 5w2d so really hoping there's at least a sac to see. My only real symptoms at this point are constant trips to the bathroom and fatigue. Spent two hours today putting up my Christmas lights - I really like to go all out!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend.

Good luck at your scan I hope you can see the sac this early.



Lindsay18 said:


> Az- good luck on your scan tomorrow!
> 
> Prayin- I'm so happy you're back on track! Yessssss!!!
> 
> So I bought the snoogle and its amazing! I have slept so much better with it(minus DH's snoring last night). It's so comfortable and I like all of the position suggestions it has even for when you're not sleeping/ after birth. Worth $60!!!

I have the same problem keeping me up at night :haha: I keep poking him awake but he can fall back to sleep in seconds so it doesn't help. Glad you like the snoogle, I agree it is worth the money.


----------



## Jenn76

wantbabysoon said:


> I am sorry I have been MIA lately but I have been so sick for the last week that I am really frustrated now. Just lots of congestion in the nose and chest.
> 
> On a positive note, we had our repeat gender scan on Friday and she confirmed we are having a little BOY!
> 
> Sorry for not doing personals, I hope everyone is doing great!

Congrats on having a boy! Sorry you are still not better! I hope it passes soon. :hugs:


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn- thanks!!

Mrs- I put the opening if the pillow at the edge if the bed so I CAN get out hahahaha!

Want- get better soon!!! I think you and I are the only ones having 1 boy!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

want :) congrats on team :blue:


----------



## azlissie

Want, congrats on being team blue!!

A friend of mine recommended the Boppy brand pregnancy pillow - have any of you tried that one?


----------



## Stinas

Lindsay - I am jealous that your done doing your shopping! I literally have NO time to do anything!!! 

Lucie - Yay for starting!!!

BOMO - I would put back two too!!

Prayin - Yay for being on your way!!

Want - Yay for team blue!!!


Hope all you ladies are doing well!!!
I have been super crazy busy at work. Doing 7 days a week and i will not tell you my hours because you might puke! lol Its a love hate relationship I tell you! hehe

Did anyone catch Guliana & Bill, the episode where they had the baby? I dont cry much, but I found myself balling my eyes out. I just couldnt stop. Was it only me or is it because we can all somewhat connect to them? It really helped me have some more hope that it will work out for me. This waiting game sucks big time! Wed is DH's last clomid pill until he goes back to the doc. I dont like being in limbo. 
On a good note, I did somehow manage to get the day off tom(For now at least lol)!! :happydance: My mom is coming by and we are putting up my monster tree! I will try to post pics tom night if I dont pass out afterwards.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Want - sorry you've been feeling sick but Yey for team blue!

Lindsay - I'm so glad you are sleeping better with your pillow. 

Mrs C - congrats on the 24 weeks :) Exciting stuff. 

Lucie - hope the scan goes well. 

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## bubumaci

Want - I hope you feel better soon! :hugs: .... and congrats on now being sure of the sex :)

Lucie - good luck to you! Hope the scan goes well!!

BOMO - I think I would opt for two too. We have put back 2 each of our cycles (except the third, were we transferred three). The important thing is that you are comfortable with your decision and happy with the outcome, whichever it is. My plan was pretty much the same as yours - two, not at the same time ... but TBH - right now I would take anything! :) :hugs:

Prayin - soooo good to be on your way :)

AFM - sorry that I have been MIA - sometimes it is nice to just take a break from the computer.
Our appointment on Friday was really good - the new doctor is nice and we both got a good feeling with him. We had a really long appointment, discussed our options.
His view was that - since we are getting to the fertilisation, that we probably not only have my DH's infertility, but that my egg quality is probably not that good (since they are not developing so well and from a total of 18 fertilised eggs over the two ICSI cycles, we have only had two blasts). So for the next couple of months, I am taking some tablets to try and improve their quality and my DH is going to take Tamoxifen again (as well as Orthomol fertile, which is supposed to also improve quality).
The doctor hopes that we will then, when we do the ER, manage to get a similar SA, as the one in May, when the sperm was frozen. Then, they would definitely do IMSI (so under 6000 microscope enlargement) which would again increase our chances of picking :spermy: that look better (which you can't tell under the ICSI microscope).
Finally, they will then put them under video observation to be able to observe the development every second, to see where the issues lie - and then (if we have good development, "excess" blasts can still be frozen) we know that anything we transfer will be the best quality we could have had.

Due to how they have developed so far, last go in October, at day 3 they weren't looking so good and then they suddenly spurted - which indicates egg quality, since the sperm apparently only affects after day 3 ... In the go before that, they had one that had developed really far (so was 10 cell on day three, when it ought to be 8 cell) ... which indicates that that probably had chromosome issues.

So interesting and really good discussion we had!

He also wants to increase my Gonal-F to 225 for the next session (in February) in the hope that we get more eggs too...

So, all in all, I feel comfortable with this approach. I have always stressed at the thought of "losing time" - but I guess trying to optimise our seeds (*grin*) makes sense and even if we have nothing to freeze - like the doctor said - it really is only pseudo comfort and it is our aim to get pregnant and not just mentally feel secure.

Wishing you all a happy first advent week :)


----------



## Jenn76

Bubu: So glad to hear your appointment went well, and it sounds like they have a really good plan this time. Praying that this cycle leads to your BFP! 2013 is going to be a great year!

Stinas: Wow 7 days a week is crazy! I'm glad you are getting a day off, but you must be exhausted! Glad to hear DH is done his meds, when will he get tested to see if they helped?

Azlissie: I have never heard boppy, my DH googled the pillows and told me that the snoogle was rated high.


----------



## bubumaci

Oh and I forgot to mention, that based on studies, where the course of the treatment was similar to ours (taking into account the woman's age) etc. apparently, it took 7 blasts to get pregnant ... so only another 5 to go ... :D :lol:


----------



## Lindsay18

Bubu - so happy for you that you are comfortable and happy with your new doctor! I am glad you are on your way to your BFP!

Stinas - any less hours and it wouldn't sound like you LOL! When are you going to the doctor next? I haven't heard from you in FOREVER!! Miss you!!!

Finally got a better night's sleep last night (DH wasn't snoring - lucky for him!) and my pillow is amazing! Mondays are never easy but at least I slept well.
Funny story - not sure if I told you all already, but I had a baby shower to go to this past Saturday and the soon-to-be mom wasn't able to attend due to the fact that she had her baby the day before her own shower! She was 4 weeks early (mom and baby are doing fine). I just thought it was so crazy that she wasn't even able to attend her shower - probably never see that again! It was cute though - both grandma's opened all of the gifts for her and people kept sending her pictures in the hospital.


----------



## almosthere

Stinas hi! I did see that episode and cried as well-it was so emotional and amazing!!

I had a horrid sleep, tossing and turning....I need my boppy!!! LOL


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

wantbabysoon said:


> I am sorry I have been MIA lately but I have been so sick for the last week that I am really frustrated now. Just lots of congestion in the nose and chest.
> 
> On a positive note, we had our repeat gender scan on Friday and she confirmed we are having a little BOY!
> 
> Sorry for not doing personals, I hope everyone is doing great!

Hope you feel better real soon!!! Boys are awesome! :hugs:


----------



## GettingBroody

Want - congrats on team blue!! :blue:

Bubu - that sounds like a really thorough plan! :thumbup: I bet your bfp is just around the corner! 

Lindsay - that's too funny about the shower without the mother!!!


----------



## jchic

Linds - that happened to one of my friends! She went into labor last year 5 weeks early on the night of her shower!!


----------



## Lindsay18

OMG how funny! And my other friend just gave birth 2 days ago - 6 WEEKS early! Crazy!


----------



## MoBaby

Hi girls! Had a 3rd beta this am after a scary a scary Saturday and this morning with more spotting but it had red in it so I freaked out! I walked into the clinic this am... Beta at 23 dpo is 12,305 so it's great . I'm switching my progesterone to PIO to see if that's the reason for the spotting. Nurse said not to worry (yeah right). They won't scan me early! Boo :(


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

MoBaby said:


> Hi girls! Had a 3rd beta this am after a scary a scary Saturday and this morning with more spotting but it had red in it so I freaked out! I walked into the clinic this am... Beta at 23 dpo is 12,305 so it's great . I'm switching my progesterone to PIO to see if that's the reason for the spotting. Nurse said not to worry (yeah right). They won't scan me early! Boo :([/QUO
> 
> Sorry for your scare :hugs: but the numbers you got back are awesome!!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

wantbabysoon said:


> I am sorry I have been MIA lately but I have been so sick for the last week that I am really frustrated now. Just lots of congestion in the nose and chest.
> 
> On a positive note, we had our repeat gender scan on Friday and she confirmed we are having a little BOY!
> 
> Sorry for not doing personals, I hope everyone is doing great!

I hope you feel better soon. Yay for confirming the gender of your little boy! 



Stinas said:


> Lindsay - I am jealous that your done doing your shopping! I literally have NO time to do anything!!!
> 
> Lucie - Yay for starting!!!
> 
> BOMO - I would put back two too!!
> 
> Prayin - Yay for being on your way!!
> 
> Want - Yay for team blue!!!
> 
> 
> Hope all you ladies are doing well!!!
> I have been super crazy busy at work. Doing 7 days a week and i will not tell you my hours because you might puke! lol Its a love hate relationship I tell you! hehe
> 
> Did anyone catch Guliana & Bill, the episode where they had the baby? I dont cry much, but I found myself balling my eyes out. I just couldnt stop. Was it only me or is it because we can all somewhat connect to them? It really helped me have some more hope that it will work out for me. This waiting game sucks big time! Wed is DH's last clomid pill until he goes back to the doc. I dont like being in limbo.
> On a good note, I did somehow manage to get the day off tom(For now at least lol)!! :happydance: My mom is coming by and we are putting up my monster tree! I will try to post pics tom night if I dont pass out afterwards.

Enjoy your day off and putting up the tree. Sounds like a fun day planned! 



bubumaci said:


> Want - I hope you feel better soon! :hugs: .... and congrats on now being sure of the sex :)
> 
> Lucie - good luck to you! Hope the scan goes well!!
> 
> BOMO - I think I would opt for two too. We have put back 2 each of our cycles (except the third, were we transferred three). The important thing is that you are comfortable with your decision and happy with the outcome, whichever it is. My plan was pretty much the same as yours - two, not at the same time ... but TBH - right now I would take anything! :) :hugs:
> 
> Prayin - soooo good to be on your way :)
> 
> AFM - sorry that I have been MIA - sometimes it is nice to just take a break from the computer.
> Our appointment on Friday was really good - the new doctor is nice and we both got a good feeling with him. We had a really long appointment, discussed our options.
> His view was that - since we are getting to the fertilisation, that we probably not only have my DH's infertility, but that my egg quality is probably not that good (since they are not developing so well and from a total of 18 fertilised eggs over the two ICSI cycles, we have only had two blasts). So for the next couple of months, I am taking some tablets to try and improve their quality and my DH is going to take Tamoxifen again (as well as Orthomol fertile, which is supposed to also improve quality).
> The doctor hopes that we will then, when we do the ER, manage to get a similar SA, as the one in May, when the sperm was frozen. Then, they would definitely do IMSI (so under 6000 microscope enlargement) which would again increase our chances of picking :spermy: that look better (which you can't tell under the ICSI microscope).
> Finally, they will then put them under video observation to be able to observe the development every second, to see where the issues lie - and then (if we have good development, "excess" blasts can still be frozen) we know that anything we transfer will be the best quality we could have had.
> 
> Due to how they have developed so far, last go in October, at day 3 they weren't looking so good and then they suddenly spurted - which indicates egg quality, since the sperm apparently only affects after day 3 ... In the go before that, they had one that had developed really far (so was 10 cell on day three, when it ought to be 8 cell) ... which indicates that that probably had chromosome issues.
> 
> So interesting and really good discussion we had!
> 
> He also wants to increase my Gonal-F to 225 for the next session (in February) in the hope that we get more eggs too...
> 
> So, all in all, I feel comfortable with this approach. I have always stressed at the thought of "losing time" - but I guess trying to optimise our seeds (*grin*) makes sense and even if we have nothing to freeze - like the doctor said - it really is only pseudo comfort and it is our aim to get pregnant and not just mentally feel secure.
> 
> Wishing you all a happy first advent week :)

Sounds like everything is going to work out great! This new doctor really sounds like they know what they are doing and will do everything to help you. Smart move! This is going to be it for you. 



Lindsay18 said:


> Bubu - so happy for you that you are comfortable and happy with your new doctor! I am glad you are on your way to your BFP!
> 
> Stinas - any less hours and it wouldn't sound like you LOL! When are you going to the doctor next? I haven't heard from you in FOREVER!! Miss you!!!
> 
> Finally got a better night's sleep last night (DH wasn't snoring - lucky for him!) and my pillow is amazing! Mondays are never easy but at least I slept well.
> Funny story - not sure if I told you all already, but I had a baby shower to go to this past Saturday and the soon-to-be mom wasn't able to attend due to the fact that she had her baby the day before her own shower! She was 4 weeks early (mom and baby are doing fine). I just thought it was so crazy that she wasn't even able to attend her shower - probably never see that again! It was cute though - both grandma's opened all of the gifts for her and people kept sending her pictures in the hospital.

Yikes! Thats why I wanted my shower early rather than later. It's this weekend and I think that is great timing for twins. 



MoBaby said:


> Hi girls! Had a 3rd beta this am after a scary a scary Saturday and this morning with more spotting but it had red in it so I freaked out! I walked into the clinic this am... Beta at 23 dpo is 12,305 so it's great . I'm switching my progesterone to PIO to see if that's the reason for the spotting. Nurse said not to worry (yeah right). They won't scan me early! Boo :(

:hugs: Sorry about the scare. I'm glad you went in and got your beta done. Booo for no scan though! Umm when you said your beta my eyes came out of my head a little bit. :haha: Just for reference at 20dpo my beta was 4202 so yours at 23dpo is beyond amazing. Not that I'm thinking anything of your number or anything like that. :winkwink: Come on scan day!!


----------



## MoBaby

Yeah it's high... Idk why lol. I only put 1 in there!!


----------



## Jenn76

Mobaby: That beta is crazy high, congrats! Sorry you had a scare, I hope the bleeding stops with your progesterone change. Excited for you to have a scan, interesting to see if you are having identical twins. 

I've had a shower rescheduled because she went into labour, never been to one without the mom. It was more fun going and actually having the baby there. Let's hope that doen't happen to any of us.


----------



## azlissie

Bubu, I'm so glad your RE had some ideas for different things to try. What supplements did he suggest for your egg quality? I've heard royal jelly, CoQ-10 and DHEA are supposed to help.

Mo, that is so scary but I'm glad you were able to get a 3rd beta. That is so high!! The 19th can't get here soon enough so we can figure out what's going on in there!

AFM, scan went great! One perfectly adorable baby. We were able to see the yolk sac and it's measuring exactly 5w2d. I have another scan next Monday and he said we should be able to see the heartbeat.
 



Attached Files:







5w2d-us.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MrsC8776

MoBaby said:


> Yeah it's high... Idk why lol. I only put 1 in there!!

I don't know but it is great!! This truly is your forever take home baby! 



azlissie said:


> Bubu, I'm so glad your RE had some ideas for different things to try. What supplements did he suggest for your egg quality? I've heard royal jelly, CoQ-10 and DHEA are supposed to help.
> 
> Mo, that is so scary but I'm glad you were able to get a 3rd beta. That is so high!! The 19th can't get here soon enough so we can figure out what's going on in there!
> 
> AFM, scan went great! One perfectly adorable baby. We were able to see the yolk sac and it's measuring exactly 5w2d. I have another scan next Monday and he said we should be able to see the heartbeat.

:happydance: Beautiful scan pic!! I look forward to hearing how it goes next Monday.


----------



## Lindsay18

Az- fantastic scan!!!

Mo- holy beta, girl!!! Can't wait to see your scan results!

Mrs- aww yay for your shower!! Have an awesome time!!! Mine is March 3:)


----------



## MoBaby

az: beautiful pic!! i wish they would have scanned me today. I think I will cheat friday and do one at work :) it would be abdominal so may be hard to do. will see. 

DH just did my first PIO injection... much less than I was prepared for. Glad its over; only 48 more of those to go! LOL.


----------



## wantbabysoon

az - beautiful scan pic!


----------



## drsquid

got pics today

Spoiler
boy only girl was tucked down too far... first attempt failed due to the boy's arms, legs and the girls legs all in they way.. igot about 8 but these are my fav https://img689.imageshack.us/img689/1541/photo23s.jpghttps://img35.imageshack.us/img35/8919/photo13ep.jpg


----------



## Pink gerbera

Dr - what amazing photos. I love them :) Bet you can't stop looking at them!

Mo - great beta - I can't wait for your scan!! Sorry you had a scare. 

Mrs C/ Lindsay - exciting about baby showers. What are you ladies doing for your showers? I've not thought about it yet. 

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## drsquid

pink- i planned my own (heh well i invited people over).. doing a combo of hanukah party and shower. doing it the 16th. im making latkes and getting petit fours... dunno what else. i dont really have anything to register for... got all the big stuff.. i want cute clothes and books


----------



## GettingBroody

Az - great scan!!! My nurse told me that at early scans you should see what looks like a diamond ring and I can see yours perfectly! :thumbup:

Mo - sorry you had a scare but fab numbers!!!! Roll on your scan! 

DrS - what fab pictures! Look at that little smile in the second photo! Too cute!

MrsC - can't believe your shower is here already!!


----------



## bubumaci

azlissie said:


> Bubu, I'm so glad your RE had some ideas for different things to try. What supplements did he suggest for your egg quality? I've heard royal jelly, CoQ-10 and DHEA are supposed to help.

Well, I am now taking CoQ10 (you are right :) ) Pycnogenol (not quite sure what that is), Vitamin D (which I was already taking ... but not that regularly :blush:) and a higher dosage of Folic Acid (apparently, I don't absorb it that well, so I am now taking the supplement with not only the Folic Acid, but also L-Methylfolat / Metafolin - and a bunch of other vitamins are in there too)

The CoQ10 is bright orange and looks really poisonous :wacko:

Mo - wow ... I am really looking forward to hearing the results of your scan on the 19th! :) Fabulous Beta results there :happydance:

Drs - What a beautiful couple of scan pictures! So cute :) I was already on :cloud9: looking at them - so you must be soaring way up there :)


----------



## sekky

Hello ladies. Just a quick one. Has anyone use tamoxifen with clomid before? Or heard anyone used it? Possible side effects? I might be using it next cycle


----------



## bubumaci

Hi Sekky,

Sorry - can't really give you feedback there. My husband was prescribed Tamoxifen and it actually worked (he has azoospermia and after taking it for 7 weeks, they actually were able to freeze some of his sperm - increase from 0 / max 200.000 with 0 Morphology to 13 Million and 8% Morphology).
Tamoxifen is an oestrogen blocker, so for a woman I would imagine that it is counter productive, when trying to support follicle production / ovulation. For a man, I guess it can (seeing the results in my husband) improve sperm production?

Not sure whether the side effects would be when combining the drugs - but when taking Tamoxifen, you should check the liver values - apparently, when taken for a long time, can have a bad effect (in men, can also lead to breast growth).


----------



## Jenn76

Azlissie: Congrats on a great scan! Good Luck on Monday!

DrS: Love the pics! It totally makes me want to get 3D ones done. It is so amazing to look at them, you must be so happy.

Mobaby: So I guess you work in a hospital, that's great if you can scan yourself. Enquiring minds want to know how that goes, can't wait to hear.

Sekky: :hi: Sorry I have no information on those meds. I hope they help and bring you a BFP!

MrsC and DrS: Enjoy your showers, I can't wait to have one. Baby showers are the best.


----------



## michelle01

az - GREAT scan pic!!! ;)

drs - Awesome 3d pic of your boy, too bad your girl wasn't cooperating!


----------



## wantbabysoon

drs - The pic is gorgeous!


----------



## MoBaby

Love the pic drs!!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Michelle - how are you doing? :hugs: and :dust:

Sekky - was never on either, sorry!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

drsquid said:


> got pics today
> 
> Spoiler
> boy only girl was tucked down too far... first attempt failed due to the boy's arms, legs and the girls legs all in they way.. igot about 8 but these are my fav https://img689.imageshack.us/img689/1541/photo23s.jpghttps://img35.imageshack.us/img35/8919/photo13ep.jpg

Dr.....Amazing and Gorgeous pictures!!!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Pink gerbera said:


> Dr - what amazing photos. I love them :) Bet you can't stop looking at them!
> 
> Mo - great beta - I can't wait for your scan!! Sorry you had a scare.
> 
> Mrs C/ Lindsay - exciting about baby showers. What are you ladies doing for your showers? I've not thought about it yet.
> 
> Have a good day everyone xx

I'm not sure how it's going to go. My grandmother is giving me the baby shower. I'll find out on Saturday. I think with twins it is best to have a baby shower earlier because anything can happen and bed rest is more likely as well as early delivery. 



sekky said:


> Hello ladies. Just a quick one. Has anyone use tamoxifen with clomid before? Or heard anyone used it? Possible side effects? I might be using it next cycle

I know nothing about it but I wanted to wish you luck! How are you doing?


----------



## michelle01

Hi Getting :hi: I am doing good, just going mad waiting for my beta ;) The 2ww is just sheer torture!! How are things going with you?

MrsC - Good idea to do the baby shower early, cause you just never know! And you want to be there to enjoy it. With DS I wound up in the hospital a week before my baby shower and the day of the shower I told the doctor I WAS leaving that day! I had been in the hospital for one week and they released me 3 hours before my shower :wacko: I had just enough time to get home and take a shower. By the time I arrived, most of the guests were already there. Hope you have a great time :)


----------



## wantbabysoon

Hi michelle, when is your beta?


----------



## michelle01

Hi Want ;) My beta is Monday, 12/10. It seems like time is just crawling :wacko: I hate this wait more then anything. I told myself NO testing before Thursday and I caved this morning :dohh: And I had an hcg booster this past Saturday, so I have to test it out. I tested with a wondfo this morning, but I really don't care for those tests, so at lunch I picked up 6 FRER's to test out with those. How are you feeling?


----------



## wantbabysoon

Fingers crossed for you!! I am sure you will get your BFP this time :)

I am feeling better... was sick for the last week with cough and cold but better now.


----------



## michelle01

Nothing worse then being pg and sick :( But glad your feeling better!!


----------



## almosthere

Loving the scan pics dr! And yay for showers starting soon for some of you ladies I can't wait for mine! :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Dr- cute pictures!!! Makes it so much more real!!!

Michelle- hope the time goes by quickly!!!

As far as the shower- I just know the date and place as of now. I didn't want it to be a surprise just like I didn't want my wedding shower to be a surprise. Excited for it though. Registering after the holiday craziness.


----------



## azlissie

DrS, awesome pics! I definitely want to do the 3-D scan - they look so amazing!

Michelle, I'm sending you lots of positive sticky baby vibes. I can't wait to hear about your bfp!

MrsC, that's so exciting about your shower! I hope you get lots of great stuff.


----------



## wantbabysoon

Question for my preggo friends:

Babies r us is doing a great deal on diapers this Friday and Saturday... Buy 2 packs of Pampers diapers (88 ct or higher) and one pack of baby wipes (448 ct or higher) and get a $35 gift card. I would like to know what size should I stock up on? Maybe Size 2 or 3 to be safe or size 1? I know they grow out of newborn sizes pretty quick... Any suggestions?


----------



## Stinas

bubumaci - Thats sounds like a great plan!! I am also going to have DH ask his urologist about Tamoxifen!

Jenn - Yeah, its going to be a crazy few weeks! I had off yesterday, but was busy all day decorating my house, so it felt like I was at work. My legs hurt! 
DH goes to his urologist in a couple weeks, so I am not sure exactly how they will tell if its working since his blood levels were always normal. 

Lindsay - lol I Know! Its worse this month...its just plain old madness! I miss you too! Once this crazyness is over lets do lunch/dinner! 
I wont be going to the doc until the new year. I am kind of enjoying my time "off" lol
Thats sooo crazy that the girl had her shower and gave birth day before....guess the baby wanted to attend as well lol Glad to hear they are doing ok!

Mo - Glad everything is ok!!! Maybe PIO will be better for you! I found that doing it two days in a row in one cheek then going to the next helped the one side heal....worked for me.

azlissie - super cute little bean!!!

Drsquid - Those are sooo cool!!!! What a cutie! They look like real life! Amazing technology we have these days!

Michele - FX this is your time!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Want - I'm not too sure really. I'm gonna stock up on newborn and the next size up. The thing is if you buy too many you can always sell them on :)

I've seen an offer to get 75% off a 4d/ 3d scan. Thinking of going for it. Does anyone know the difference between a 3d and a 4d scan?

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## Jenn76

Want: Sounds like a great deal! I'm already getting nb and size 1 which I think goes up to 14 lbs. I imagine I am safe with those for awhile. I have heard you can exchange diapers for different sizes without receipts. Many people have told me that.

Pink: I think 3D is just an image and 4D allows you to see movement like a video.


----------



## MoBaby

Hey ladies only 1 baby in my uterus! I had an early ultrasound today finally after I woke up at 1 am and 5 am with bleeding and clots... I knew it was over. But it wasn't. Clinic got me right in and baby measuring perfect! Yolk sac was nice as was gestational sac. No source of bleed in uterus. Dr said may happen again. Keep on pio and do endometrin today as well. I don't have a pic b/c I was too distraught to get it.


----------



## MrsC8776

MoBaby said:


> Hey ladies only 1 baby in my uterus! I had an early ultrasound today finally after I woke up at 1 am and 5 am with bleeding and clots... I knew it was over. But it wasn't. Clinic got me right in and baby measuring perfect! Yolk sac was nice as was gestational sac. No source of bleed in uterus. Dr said may happen again. Keep on pio and do endometrin today as well. I don't have a pic b/c I was too distraught to get it.

:happydance: Great news! Sorry to hear you had another scare but I'm so glad you got a scan and got to see your LO! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## jchic

Mo, that is WONDERFUL news! So glad all is ok


----------



## MoBaby

I'm still freaked out. Really stinks all this bleeding mess!Obviously worried still something is wrong.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Mo - I totally get that it was scary but quite a few ladies on here had early bleeding and they're still doing really well. If ultrasound showed everything was great, I'm try and stay positive xxx


----------



## Lindsay18

Mo- so glad you got a scan! Bleeding sucks!!! I'm so sorry:( seems to be pretty common- not saying that will make you worry less:)

Want- thanks for the tip! I'm going to go too! I think a size or 2 up from newborn is a good idea. No telling how small/big the baby will be:)


----------



## wantbabysoon

Mo - yay for scan! Bleeding sucks and I myself had a few scares about a month ago.. Just relax with ur feet up and lots of fluid.. It will all be fine


----------



## MoBaby

Thanks! Unfortunately I work in a hospital so I can't put my feet up until after work. Things seem to be calm for now.... Just scared b/c who knows when this will happen again. But reassuring I got to see my little bean today :) well don't look much like a bean yet but it will!


----------



## GettingBroody

Aw Mo you poor thing :hugs: You must have got an awful fright. So glad you got in for a scan and that all looks well. Try not to stress, the 19th will be here before you know it!


----------



## Jenn76

MoBaby said:


> Hey ladies only 1 baby in my uterus! I had an early ultrasound today finally after I woke up at 1 am and 5 am with bleeding and clots... I knew it was over. But it wasn't. Clinic got me right in and baby measuring perfect! Yolk sac was nice as was gestational sac. No source of bleed in uterus. Dr said may happen again. Keep on pio and do endometrin today as well. I don't have a pic b/c I was too distraught to get it.

Sorry to hear you are having bleeding, but glad everything is okay. I think you have a strong bean in there and everything will be okay. :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

so happy to hear all is okay mo-when i did not hear baby on doppler it scared the **** out of me! now im super nervous for 2nd doppler attempt next tuesday


----------



## azlissie

Mo, that sounds horrible! They can't tell you any reason why that might be happening? I hope it doesn't continue - that must be nerve-wracking. But it's great that you got an early scan! I'm amazed it's just one with your crazy high betas. Congrats!!

My RE told me he doesn't listen for the heartbeat at all - he just looks at it on the screen. I was pretty bummed because now I won't hear it until I see the OB and he told me to make that appt for around 12 weeks. I might go over the Christmas break, though, because I have two weeks off school. That would put me closer to 10 weeks and maybe let me hear the heartbeat a little sooner. Does it seem weird that the RE doesn't listen for it?


----------



## drsquid

ive NEVER listened to it and ive had a zillion scans.


----------



## TwoRdue

Never have heard heat beat with scan not even in last pregnant, only when I saw my midwife she did it on the doppler 

Mo sorry to hear of your night and happy that baby is fine..


----------



## Stinas

Mo - Im sorry you keep having that scary bleeding...but super happy you got to see the little bean and everything this ok!!!


----------



## Pink gerbera

I'm the same with heartbeats don't hear it on scans only with a Doppler. 

Hope you all have a great day xx


----------



## GettingBroody

I haven't heard the heartbeat yet either...


----------



## Jenn76

almosthere said:


> so happy to hear all is okay mo-when i did not hear baby on doppler it scared the **** out of me! now im super nervous for 2nd doppler attempt next tuesday

My last OB appointment the nurse told me before she tried that sometimes with twins it is hard to get both HB's. Made it seem like he would try but if she couldn't get it not to worry hat was normal. I was beside myself, had she not managed to find both she would have had a crazy pregnant woman on heir hands. Lol! I hope you have success on Tuesday!



azlissie said:


> Mo, that sounds horrible! They can't tell you any reason why that might be happening? I hope it doesn't continue - that must be nerve-wracking. But it's great that you got an early scan! I'm amazed it's just one with your crazy high betas. Congrats!!
> 
> My RE told me he doesn't listen for the heartbeat at all - he just looks at it on the screen. I was pretty bummed because now I won't hear it until I see the OB and he told me to make that appt for around 12 weeks. I might go over the Christmas break, though, because I have two weeks off school. That would put me closer to 10 weeks and maybe let me hear the heartbeat a little sooner. Does it seem weird that the RE doesn't listen for it?

Mine did the same, told me it was too early to hear it. I did manage to get them to let me hear it at my 12 week scan only for a second. It wasn't measured until my 16 week OB appointment.


----------



## almosthere

It is interesting regarding the hb, but hey, as long as we all get to see the little heart pumping or hearts for some hehe then all is well!!!

Hope everyone is feeling great and having a good day so far <3


----------



## honeycheeks

Mo - The bleeding was scary. Im glad you got a scan right away and you have a strong little bean in there. I hope it doesn't happen again and you can sit back and enjoy your pregnancy.


----------



## Lindsay18

I'm surprised you ladies don't hear the heartbeat with your scans. I think I heard mine at 7 weeks the first time and have heard it with every u/s since with my clinic and my OB. I have heard that with twins though. That its sometimes difficult to get both.


----------



## drsquid

eh, if i see it beating, and they measure the rate, i dont need to hear it. there is no "added" medical value to hearing it. since im pretty visual and used to looking at heart rates and never hearing them... it doesnt bother me any. i could see where people would want to hear it though especially as what they are seeing on the screen is less clear to them than it is to me


----------



## MrsC8776

We were able to see and hear the heartbeats at the first scan (7 weeks). The RE always listened to them during scans. My first OB didn't ever listen to them but the scan tech measured them both. I think it really depends on how new the machine is. With all that said I do have a doppler at home and have listened to both the babies since 9 or 10 weeks. I don't do it often now since I can feel them. I do think it is something everyone should experience because the sound is amazing and who knows if the opportunity will ever come again (being pregnant). Last but not least I think for some people that is the moment it becomes real and they fall in love with their LO(s). :cloud9:

Prayin~ How did things go yesterday? 

Honey~ How are you doing? 

Lucie~ How did the scan go? 

BOMO~ Not much longer until you start meds! :happydance: I hope you are doing well.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

MrsC8776 said:


> We were able to see and hear the heartbeats at the first scan (7 weeks). The RE always listened to them during scans. My first OB didn't ever listen to them but the scan tech measured them both. I think it really depends on how new the machine is. With all that said I do have a doppler at home and have listened to both the babies since 9 or 10 weeks. I don't do it often now since I can feel them. I do think it is something everyone should experience because the sound is amazing and who knows if the opportunity will ever come again (being pregnant). Last but not least I think for some people that is the moment it becomes real and they fall in love with their LO(s). :cloud9:
> 
> Prayin~ How did things go yesterday?
> 
> Honey~ How are you doing?
> 
> Lucie~ How did the scan go?
> 
> BOMO~ Not much longer until you start meds! :happydance: I hope you are doing well.



Hi MrsC.....things on my end just plain SUCK lately!!!! I went in for the saline sonogram yesterday and they found a polyp...which now has to be removed and will delay everything further...sorry that I'm letting it all out... but I went to call my nurse and again she is out for the remainder of the week...so I called a different nurse and she told me that the girl who schedules the surgeries is out of the office until next week again...I basically asked her if that one girl was the only person who can set up an appointment and that no other soul in the place can cover? I'm just beyond frustrated with the entire process. I had this surgery in August to remove a polyp...and they told me that there was nothing there and the one that I had was removed...I don't understand in the little time since then I have another one which could be the cause of the miscarriage, and yet they never saw it. Who's to say that I go through this entire process again and not develop another polyp which may cause another miscarriage? Beyond upset with all of it....:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


Again..sorry for spilling it all out but I feel as though it's a never ending circle and I'm not receiving answers for all of my questions I ask them. 

xoxoxoxo big hugs :hugs: to you for thinking of me...thank you <3 All of the ladies here are amazing!


----------



## MrsC8776

:hugs: I'm so sorry you are having a rough time. Don't be sorry for expressing how you feel though. I totally understand why you are so upset. Honestly I would be a little more than pissed off that these people who are so highly needed are always out of the office for periods at a time. So sorry to hear about the polyp also. I'm sure that is very frustrating and maddening! I don't know much about them. Is there something that causes polyps or do they just happen like cysts? 

Things will work out for you. Everything will come together and work. I know it doesn't seem that way right now but it will. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## drsquid

well pregnancy and increased estrogen can cause polyps to grow.. so this may be a new one. sorry you are going through this. and yes total PITA when only 1 person is allowed to schedule which is fine when they are there but...


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Thats exactly what it was....estrogen...and then the pills i take caused for it to grow.... so basically a can be February now.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Dr you just made me chuckle.......PITA is a nickname for a close friend of mine.... and the meaning for it is that exactly...lol


----------



## azlissie

Prayin, so sorry you're having to go through all this. It seems so unprofessional to only have one person scheduling appts! I hope you can get it taken care of soon - best of luck!

Almost, you're getting close to the right time for a gender scan, right? Are you going to find out?

I definitely want to try to hear the heartbeat some time - it's just been part of the whole pregnancy thing that I've always thought was cool. When I was little my mom had a cassette tape that had a recording of my heartbeat and I wanted to listen to it all the time. So hopefully at some point I'll get the chance!


----------



## Lindsay18

Kath- even though we talked about it earlier it makes me so sad and frustrated to read it again. I'm so so sorry. Really hoping they figure it out...


----------



## almosthere

prayin-I am so sorry, I can't even imagine how frustrated you must be! I hope they can get rid of this and do something to prevent further growth-perhaps there is some type of medication? Best of luck to you!!!

az-yes, I think gender is clear for my baby pretty soon-however, my apt next tuesday is just a reg apt with doppler, my next scan will not be until Jan 9th, but it doesnt seem so far away anymore-def finding out as long as my little one isnt too shy! haha


----------



## Jenn76

Kathy: Sorry to hear about your delay. I agree it's crazy that more than one person can't schedule these appointments. I hope things get worked out soon and you can start soon. Trust me when you do get your BFP it will have been worth the wait. :hugs:


----------



## drsquid

prayin- pain in the ass =)


----------



## Pink gerbera

Prayin - that sounds so unbelievably frustrating! I'm really sorry for you having to deal with uncooperative people as well as the emotional stress!

Hope everyone is doing ok? 

Happy mango week Lindsay :)

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## GettingBroody

Prayin - I'm so so sorry you've hit another delay... :hugs: I can only imagine how pissed off and upset you must be feeling right now :growlmad: (PS Don't be sorry for letting it all out in here, that's what we're here for and we all understand!)

DrS - I always thought you meant "What a pity" when you said "What a PITA"!! :haha: Feeling a bit stupid now!!!:dohh:


----------



## bubumaci

Prayin :hugs: I am soooo sorry! And it really is bad that they don't have anyone else who can schedule. I find that it is inconsiderate, as it just puts extra pyschological pressure on the patients! (We of course don't know the reason why this one person is out .... might be personal reasons - but it is the responsibility of the clinic to make sure that everyone has a back-up - same as in any business / job)


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Thank you so much everyone <3 I will be on here one day saying I got my BFP!!!! That much I know...I'm just so worried that I may miscarry again if another forms after the transfer. Trying to stay positive at the moment....but I feel bad if this chick doesn't call me back by Wednesday of next week! hehehehehe.... 

This forum does miracles I will tell you that much....I always seem to just want to throw in the towel but you ladies keep me on my toes and make me want that BFP that much more! Thank you again for always being there for me <3


----------



## wantbabysoon

Pink gerbera said:


> Prayin - that sounds so unbelievably frustrating! I'm really sorry for you having to deal with uncooperative people as well as the emotional stress!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok?
> 
> Happy mango week Lindsay :)
> 
> Have a good day everyone xx

Pink & Lindsay - Happy Mango week! I love mangoes :)


----------



## wantbabysoon

PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Thank you so much everyone <3 I will be on here one day saying I got my BFP!!!! That much I know...I'm just so worried that I may miscarry again if another forms after the transfer. Trying to stay positive at the moment....but I feel bad if this chick doesn't call me back by Wednesday of next week! hehehehehe....
> 
> This forum does miracles I will tell you that much....I always seem to just want to throw in the towel but you ladies keep me on my toes and make me want that BFP that much more! Thank you again for always being there for me <3

Kathy...... YES you will get your BFP soon!!!


----------



## michelle01

Prayin - Sorry for what you are going through. I cannot believe they have nobody else to do scheduling when that one person is out of the office, seriously, it is a doctor's office! Hang in there ;)

Almost - Your gender scan is only a month away, how awesome ;)

Hope everyone else is doing good! My OTD is Monday, so nervous, but I started poas earlier this week ;) My test results are in my journal.


----------



## GettingBroody

Eeek, Michelle!!!!! Looks like you've got yourself a :bfp: So thrilled for you!!!! :happydance: Looking forward to tomorrow's test!! :D


----------



## drsquid

michelle- yay!!!! congrats =)


----------



## michelle01

Thanks Getting and drs!! I am cautiously excited :) But I will continue POAS till Monday morning :haha:


----------



## Pink gerbera

Michelle - huge congrats!! You def look like you have your bfp! Xx


----------



## never2late70

Michelle! :happydance:

Now I am more stoked than ever that my husband and I decided to go ahead with one more round of IVF using "MY" eggs! :happydance:

so so so thrilled for you! :hugs:

~Angie


----------



## michelle01

Thanks Angie! Hoping third times a charm for you too ;) Have you considered or did you do acupuncture with either of your other cycles? I honestly believe that made a huge difference this time for me. Even the guy who I go too said it really does increase your chances! I started going about 4 weeks before my stimming, went twice on ET day, before and after and now go once a week. Just a thought!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Good Morning All! Im sorry to have been MIA this week, we had parent/student/teacher conferences and I was crazy busy getting ready for and then participating in those. We also have some out of town guests right now because my niece is getting baptized tomorrow.

Michelle. . . Congratulations!! What a wonderful x-mas gift!

Angie. . . Im so glad you are trying again. When will you get started? 

Drs. . . Dont remember if I already told you this, but I love the new pics of your little man!

Prayin. . . Im so sorry you are having to deal with all that! You will get your BFP soon! I fully agree with you, this thread is AMAZING!!! I was just telling our house guest about how much it has meant for me to be able to express my feelings and know people understood what I was going through.

Az. . . I agree, when I get preggo I would also like to hear the heartbeat. At least once. Seems like it would make the whole experience more real. I remember being younger (I think I was 10 or 11) and going with one of our babysitters to an appointment and hearing her babys heart beat. It was so cool!

Almost. . . Wow, I cant believe your gender scan is only a month away. Its funny how fast all of your pregnancies are going (at least to me) when it feels like the waiting Im doing is taking FOREVER. Just shows how the same time frame can feel so different. &#61514;

Pink, Lindsay, Jenn, Want, Broody, Two, Jchic. . . How are you all feeling? Are the little ones being nice to you?

MrsC. . . Im doing well, thank you for asking. How are you doing? Still uncomfortable in the evenings/nights?

Mo. . . Im so sorry for your scare but SOOOO happy to hear your scan showed a healthy bean! How are you doing now?

Stinas. .. how are things going?

Bubu. . . Im so hopeful for you with the changes youve made!

Im SUPER sorry if I missed anyone!

AFM. . . I got the calendar from my nurse on Monday. I start taking Lupron next Monday, then estrogen patches a little while later (has anyone used them before? What kind of side effects do they have?), then they are planning my transfer either 1/12 or 1/14 provided my body does what it is supposed to. My RE okd the whole putting back two thing so we are all good. Now I am just waiting, waiting, waiting!


----------



## michelle01

YAY BOMO for getting started again :) I did not use the patches, so sorry I cannot comment on that. Glad you get to put back 2 ;) I have my FX'ed this is your time ;)


----------



## never2late70

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Good Morning All! Im sorry to have been MIA this week, we had parent/student/teacher conferences and I was crazy busy getting ready for and then participating in those. We also have some out of town guests right now because my niece is getting baptized tomorrow.
> 
> Michelle. . . Congratulations!! What a wonderful x-mas gift!
> 
> Angie. . . Im so glad you are trying again. When will you get started?
> 
> Drs. . . Dont remember if I already told you this, but I love the new pics of your little man!
> 
> Prayin. . . Im so sorry you are having to deal with all that! You will get your BFP soon! I fully agree with you, this thread is AMAZING!!! I was just telling our house guest about how much it has meant for me to be able to express my feelings and know people understood what I was going through.
> 
> Az. . . I agree, when I get preggo I would also like to hear the heartbeat. At least once. Seems like it would make the whole experience more real. I remember being younger (I think I was 10 or 11) and going with one of our babysitters to an appointment and hearing her babys heart beat. It was so cool!
> 
> Almost. . . Wow, I cant believe your gender scan is only a month away. Its funny how fast all of your pregnancies are going (at least to me) when it feels like the waiting Im doing is taking FOREVER. Just shows how the same time frame can feel so different. &#61514;
> 
> Pink, Lindsay, Jenn, Want, Broody, Two, Jchic. . . How are you all feeling? Are the little ones being nice to you?
> 
> MrsC. . . Im doing well, thank you for asking. How are you doing? Still uncomfortable in the evenings/nights?
> 
> Mo. . . Im so sorry for your scare but SOOOO happy to hear your scan showed a healthy bean! How are you doing now?
> 
> Stinas. .. how are things going?
> 
> Bubu. . . Im so hopeful for you with the changes youve made!
> 
> Im SUPER sorry if I missed anyone!
> 
> AFM. . . I got the calendar from my nurse on Monday. I start taking Lupron next Monday, then estrogen patches a little while later (has anyone used them before? What kind of side effects do they have?), then they are planning my transfer either 1/12 or 1/14 provided my body does what it is supposed to. My RE okd the whole putting back two thing so we are all good. Now I am just waiting, waiting, waiting!

Hello:

Start BCP on this Sunday Blah..hate that part makes me feel yucky:nope:
Start stims on 31st and estimated ET Jan 9th :) 
Thanks for asking :hugs:
Never used the patch here either..sorry, but yay for getting started again. Were starting together! :hugs:

~Angie


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

I have a weird question for you all. As you know, I am going through this on my own. My best friend is a guy I have known since I was 12. I have never had a hard time talking to him about anything before I started this process. He is trying to be supportive but doesn't understand why this is such a big deal to me. If he had his way I would be working harder at trying to find someone than trying to get preggo. Not in a bad way, just because he loves me and wants me to be happy. He would is married and he and his wife have not started trying yet so he isn't in the position of knowing he has a fertility problem. I am. Any advice on how to better help him understand all this?


----------



## drsquid

bomo- i know he is a good friend but.. quite frankly it likely isnt worth the effort. you will just frustrate yourself. people have set ideas. i had people say the same to me.. and while it would be nice not to be single, the baby was far more important. when you are ready to have kids that can make it harder to find someone cause your judgement may be off (ie too picky or not picky enough). i decided the two issues werent mutually exclusive. if i find someone, great but if not i still get my kids. and what ive always found to be more of an issue for people dating with kids is the former partner not the kids themselves


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

never2late70 said:


> Michelle! :happydance:
> 
> Now I am more stoked than ever that my husband and I decided to go ahead with one more round of IVF using "MY" eggs! :happydance:
> 
> so so so thrilled for you! :hugs:
> 
> ~Angie

:happydance::happydance::happydance: whohoooo!!!! so excited for you to try another round :hugs:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

michelle01 said:


> Prayin - Sorry for what you are going through. I cannot believe they have nobody else to do scheduling when that one person is out of the office, seriously, it is a doctor's office! Hang in there ;)
> 
> Almost - Your gender scan is only a month away, how awesome ;)
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing good! My OTD is Monday, so nervous, but I started poas earlier this week ;) My test results are in my journal.

huge HUGE HUGGGGGEEEEEE CONGRATS AND A BIG HUG!!!! TO YOU :hugs: I am truly happy for you!


----------



## MoBaby

I cheated today and did abdominal ultrasound at work. Baby measures exactly 5w6d! 

https://i.imgur.com/J6X1ml.jpg


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

LOVE the scan picture Mo!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Thats exactly what it was....estrogen...and then the pills i take caused for it to grow.... so basically a can be February now.

Sorry to hear that you will have to wait until Feb. We will be here cheering you on! :hugs: 



michelle01 said:


> Prayin - Sorry for what you are going through. I cannot believe they have nobody else to do scheduling when that one person is out of the office, seriously, it is a doctor's office! Hang in there ;)
> 
> Almost - Your gender scan is only a month away, how awesome ;)
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing good! My OTD is Monday, so nervous, but I started poas earlier this week ;) My test results are in my journal.

Just wanted to give to official congrats over here. I'm so happy for you and can't wait for your beta! 



never2late70 said:


> Michelle! :happydance:
> 
> Now I am more stoked than ever that my husband and I decided to go ahead with one more round of IVF using "MY" eggs! :happydance:
> 
> so so so thrilled for you! :hugs:
> 
> ~Angie

Yay for getting started again soon!! 



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Good Morning All! Im sorry to have been MIA this week, we had parent/student/teacher conferences and I was crazy busy getting ready for and then participating in those. We also have some out of town guests right now because my niece is getting baptized tomorrow.
> 
> Michelle. . . Congratulations!! What a wonderful x-mas gift!
> 
> Angie. . . Im so glad you are trying again. When will you get started?
> 
> Drs. . . Dont remember if I already told you this, but I love the new pics of your little man!
> 
> Prayin. . . Im so sorry you are having to deal with all that! You will get your BFP soon! I fully agree with you, this thread is AMAZING!!! I was just telling our house guest about how much it has meant for me to be able to express my feelings and know people understood what I was going through.
> 
> Az. . . I agree, when I get preggo I would also like to hear the heartbeat. At least once. Seems like it would make the whole experience more real. I remember being younger (I think I was 10 or 11) and going with one of our babysitters to an appointment and hearing her babys heart beat. It was so cool!
> 
> Almost. . . Wow, I cant believe your gender scan is only a month away. Its funny how fast all of your pregnancies are going (at least to me) when it feels like the waiting Im doing is taking FOREVER. Just shows how the same time frame can feel so different. &#61514;
> 
> Pink, Lindsay, Jenn, Want, Broody, Two, Jchic. . . How are you all feeling? Are the little ones being nice to you?
> 
> MrsC. . . Im doing well, thank you for asking. How are you doing? Still uncomfortable in the evenings/nights?
> 
> Mo. . . Im so sorry for your scare but SOOOO happy to hear your scan showed a healthy bean! How are you doing now?
> 
> Stinas. .. how are things going?
> 
> Bubu. . . Im so hopeful for you with the changes youve made!
> 
> Im SUPER sorry if I missed anyone!
> 
> AFM. . . I got the calendar from my nurse on Monday. I start taking Lupron next Monday, then estrogen patches a little while later (has anyone used them before? What kind of side effects do they have?), then they are planning my transfer either 1/12 or 1/14 provided my body does what it is supposed to. My RE okd the whole putting back two thing so we are all good. Now I am just waiting, waiting, waiting!

Thanks for asking. I'm hanging in there. The uncomfortable feeling is now lasting pretty much all day with major aches at night. I just wish she would change positions because where she is now is killing me. Kicking from my ribs to my back all day long. I will live though. :) 

Yay for getting your calendar! Not long until you will be PUPO! Do they give birth stats with ED's like the do with SD's? Also I'm glad the RE said ok to putting two back. You can always change your mind but it is good to have the ok. 

As for your other question I think what drsquid said is perfect! :hugs:



MoBaby said:


> I cheated today and did abdominal ultrasound at work. Baby measures exactly 5w6d!
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/J6X1ml.jpg

Beautiful picture!! I'm glad you cheated. :haha:


----------



## MoBaby

I hope the sac looks okay!!:)

angie: so glad to see you back!!


----------



## almosthere

yay michelle congrats!!!


----------



## Jenn76

Michelle: :happydance: Congrats on your BFP!!!!! Hope you have a happy and healthy nine months.

Angie: So happy to hear you are going to try again. This will be your time. 

BOMO: Yeah, transfer is so close! I'm so excited for you. This process is really hard to make people understand. I'm sorry your friend isn't fully supporting you. I think most men don't feel the need for children as we women do. I have always wanted to be a mother and if I were single I would have done this on my own just like you. As we all know battling infertility can be a long and grueling process and the sooner you start the better, there will be plenty of time to find mr right later. 

Mobaby: Great scan pic! So happy for you.


----------



## Lindsay18

BOMO- thanks for asking;) feeling great!!

Pink- happy Mango week to you too!!!

Mo- yay for cheating and scanning! 

Michelle- cant wait for your beta, but congrats on your BFP!!!


----------



## azlissie

Michelle, I went and looked at your tests and those FRER definitely look darker! I'm so excited for you!

Bomo, I don't know if you can ever make your friend understand your perspective. I've found the most resistance among my friends and family to be from men and I think it's because they don't like feeling like they aren't part of the equation. Like, if women can get pregnant on their own then what's their role. My dad is definitely way more skeptical and doesn't totally support my plan.

Mo, that's a great looking scan! I don't know anything about what the sac should look like but it looks good to me. I can't believe we'll be 6 weeks tomorrow.

Angie, best of luck with your round in January. I'm really hoping this will be it for you!

I have been having some weird pains today that go across my abdomen like where my diaphragm is. It's not constant and it's never really bad but it's just annoying and uncomfortable. I've never really had gas pains before - could it be that?

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## drsquid

mo= yay

az- get used to weird pains =) dont sneeze or laugh or cough lying on your back unless you wanna feel a special level of pain =)


----------



## Pink gerbera

Az - I agree with dr. You're gonna get more pains, twinges and bizarre feelings! They're all good, it's everything growing and stretching :)

BOMO - great you get to start so soon. I agree with the others I don't think it's fully worth trying to get anyone to understand. Unless they've been through infertility no one fully gets it. 

Mo - great scan pic! If I could I'd cheat all the time too :)

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## jchic

Hey all! Just checking in. So glad everyone is doing so well and we have had so many success stories here, I love it!

All is good here :) Felt the babies move for the first time on Thursday, it felt like a rolling pin inside my top right stomach! Hoping to feel them move again soon


----------



## GettingBroody

Yay for movement Jchic!!! :dance: I can't wait for that!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

jchic said:


> Hey all! Just checking in. So glad everyone is doing so well and we have had so many success stories here, I love it!
> 
> All is good here :) Felt the babies move for the first time on Thursday, it felt like a rolling pin inside my top right stomach! Hoping to feel them move again soon

It is one of the most beautiful feelings <3 enjoy :hugs:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend <3


----------



## drsquid

oy.. walked around a ton today.. all of a terrible stitch like pain in my side.. been paranoid since the stupid preterm labor class... only hurt when i moved but gettingback to my car SUCKED. stomach felt soft, babies were wiggling but yikes.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

drsquid said:


> oy.. walked around a ton today.. all of a terrible stitch like pain in my side.. been paranoid since the stupid preterm labor class... only hurt when i moved but gettingback to my car SUCKED. stomach felt soft, babies were wiggling but yikes.

Hope u feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## Pink gerbera

Jhic - Yey for movement. I've started feeling my twinnies too :) It's amazing! I was freaking last week that I couldn't feel them but then after hearing them again on the Doppler I chilled out and a few days later they start making themselves known :)

Dr - oh no that sounds scary. I hope the pain has stopped now :)

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## MoBaby

Drs: that sounds terrible! Hope it doesn't happen again!!

I saw the hb yesterday :) I went to the hospital where my sil works and had a quick scan b/c I was nervous due to spotting I had Friday.. It's amazing how they change from one day to the next! But there was a strong hb and my little pea looked good!! No more scans for a bit- I know it's said not to be harmful but still have to wonder. 6 week abdominal scan. 

Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/p5lf6l.jpg


----------



## sekky

Hello ladies. So much success stories happening here. Hoping I get to post a BFP too soon. So am going back to meds with my next cycle (starting later dis month) my protocol will be clomid and gonal f with timed BD. Yeah no IUI. Hoping it will work for us


----------



## GettingBroody

So exciting Mo!!! :dance:

Sekky - I'm sure you'll be posting your bfp really soon!!! Sending loads of :dust:


----------



## almosthere

jchic-yay for feeling babies move, so exciting!

dr-I have been suffering from sciatic nerve pain from baby putting pressure on it i am sure on my right side-pains in leg and buttocks-could that be a reason for your pain? hope it goes away soon!

michelle-only one more day til beta, your confirmation day hehe soooo exciting!!!


----------



## almosthere

GL sekky!


----------



## michelle01

drs - Hope your feeling better!

Sekky - good luck ;)

Mobaby - how amazing to hear the hb and great pics ;)

Hope everyone else is doing great! My beta is tomorrow :)


----------



## Pink gerbera

Mo - how exciting :) Yey for seeing heartbeat. 

Michelle I'm looking forward to your number tomorrow xx


----------



## azlissie

Mo, that is so exciting that you saw the heartbeat! I'm hoping to see mine at the scan tomorrow.

Drs, that sounds miserable. I hope you were able to rest and feel better.

Best of luck Sekky!

Good luck with your beta tomorrow, Michelle! I have a good feeling about it.

Jchic, yay for feeling movement! It's so interesting the way you described it - it sounds like it must be kind of a weird feeling.


----------



## drsquid

thanks guys.. yeah that went away but... up late with upset stomach (but luckily i could hear the rumbles so i knew it wasnt"pseudo" stomach upset.. it still isnt happy today.. and i pulled something in my foot... when it rains it pours

almost= it was like a stitch (you know when you run too much or something...) but lower. not sciatic but likely stretching pains etc. i should get a support belt

mo- yay =) at the beginning it is so fun cause they do change so much.. i stayed away from doing doppler (on the us machine) but scanned the crap out of them otherwise


----------



## Jenn76

Jess & Pink: Yeah for feeling movement!

Dr: I hope you feel better soon.

Michelle: Good luck tomorrow! I hope you have a high number.

Mo: Yeah for seeing the HB, glad you were able to get another scan to ease your mind.

Sekky: Good Luck with your medicated cycle, I hope to see your BFP soon.

Almost: Sorry to hear you have been having pain as well. 

MrsC: How was your shower?


----------



## jchic

Mo- yay! Sounds like little bean is healthy and happy!

Dr S- is it sciatic pain? Can you take anything?

Jenn, Pink, almost, linds, prayin- how are you all????

Jenn- I only felt it once! Dying to feel them again!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

MoBaby said:


> Drs: that sounds terrible! Hope it doesn't happen again!!
> 
> I saw the hb yesterday :) I went to the hospital where my sil works and had a quick scan b/c I was nervous due to spotting I had Friday.. It's amazing how they change from one day to the next! But there was a strong hb and my little pea looked good!! No more scans for a bit- I know it's said not to be harmful but still have to wonder. 6 week abdominal scan.
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i.imgur.com/p5lf6l.jpg

Great scan pic and yay for seeing the hb! 



sekky said:


> Hello ladies. So much success stories happening here. Hoping I get to post a BFP too soon. So am going back to meds with my next cycle (starting later dis month) my protocol will be clomid and gonal f with timed BD. Yeah no IUI. Hoping it will work for us

Fx for you! I hope this works and you won't have to try anything else. 



michelle01 said:


> drs - Hope your feeling better!
> 
> Sekky - good luck ;)
> 
> Mobaby - how amazing to hear the hb and great pics ;)
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing great! My beta is tomorrow :)

Good luck tomorrow! 



drsquid said:


> thanks guys.. yeah that went away but... up late with upset stomach (but luckily i could hear the rumbles so i knew it wasnt"pseudo" stomach upset.. it still isnt happy today.. and i pulled something in my foot... when it rains it pours
> 
> almost= it was like a stitch (you know when you run too much or something...) but lower. not sciatic but likely stretching pains etc. i should get a support belt
> 
> mo- yay =) at the beginning it is so fun cause they do change so much.. i stayed away from doing doppler (on the us machine) but scanned the crap out of them otherwise

Glad you are feeling better for the most part. :thumbup:



Jenn76 said:


> Jess & Pink: Yeah for feeling movement!
> 
> Dr: I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Michelle: Good luck tomorrow! I hope you have a high number.
> 
> Mo: Yeah for seeing the HB, glad you were able to get another scan to ease your mind.
> 
> Sekky: Good Luck with your medicated cycle, I hope to see your BFP soon.
> 
> Almost: Sorry to hear you have been having pain as well.
> 
> MrsC: How was your shower?

Jen thank you for asking and remembering. It went good. The bakery screwed up my cake big time but other than that everything was good. Got a lot of cute outfits for the girls. How are you doing?


----------



## Jenn76

I still don't feel them a lot. It still feels like a muscle spasm. Occasionally it feels like a head or butt pushing at my side. I will have hours and sometimes a day without feeling anything. I guess that'd normal. Soon we will all have them keeping us up with their activity. 

I'm feeling good. How about you?


----------



## Jenn76

MrsC: Sorry to hear they messed up your cake. What happened? I'm good, looking forward to Christmas. I've mostly asked for baby stuff. How are you feeling, still uncomfortable?


----------



## MrsC8776

Not feeling them for periods of a time is normal. I guess I think of it as we don't move every second and as babies I doubt they do as well. Some movement does still feel like muscle spasms and then others I see my stomach pop. Baby A still has her feet up in my ribs so yes thats uncomfortable. Other than that just back aches and being tired again because I'm up at 4:30 every morning for some reason. Oh and the cake issue was interesting. They gave us a spice cake with raspberry filling rather than champagne cake and raspberry filling. :dohh:


----------



## michelle01

MrsC - Other then the cake mess up, glad you had a great shower! Little girls clothes are cute to shop for :) Did you get to show DH through skype?


----------



## MrsC8776

michelle01 said:


> MrsC - Other then the cake mess up, glad you had a great shower! Little girls clothes are cute to shop for :) Did you get to show DH through skype?

Thank you! I was able to show him some of the stuff through pictures and email. Skype is way to blurry because of the bad connection over there.


----------



## Lindsay18

Mrs- so glad your shower was awesome. Besides the cake lol

Jess- yay for movement!!! It's so awesome. I haven't felt him move in a while:(

Michelle- cant wait for your beta tomorrow!!!


----------



## michelle01

MrsC - At least he is able to see some of the things for them :)


----------



## MrsC8776

Exactly! We have done a lot of shopping together and will do some more when he gets home in January. Until then I just have small things to grab.


----------



## Stinas

Michele - :happydance::happydance: omg YAYYYY!!! Third time was the charm! Super excited for you!

Never - Thats great news!!

BOMO - Im doing good.....working like a crazy person...more than usual so im pretty shot by the time I get home. 
You will be injecting as soon as you know it! I feel like time has been flying lately!
Its kind of hard to explain infertility to someone who does not have that issue or its not a factor in their life at the moment. I have realized when trying to explain it to a friend, before and even after telling them my problem. The first time she and her husband tried, she got preg that same night. So she has no clue what we go through. She is supportive, but does not understand. So I think your friend being a man to top it all off (lol)....really wont get it. 
If you feel this is the way to go, whoever you meet later in life should love you fully, which means your baby as well......so thats that and he should get it through his scull and realize this is hard in general...even harder on your own. Does this make sense? Sorry...im on four hours sleep and just finished a 17hr shift....work with me here lol My preaching is not too great at this hour lol

Mo - Seeing that scan makes me have such a super amount of hope!!! Proud Azoo Antie here! :cloud9:

prayin - Sorry you have to wait until Feb, but maybe we can do it together! I am not sure when I am starting again, but I am hoping for around then too! 

DrSquid - 27 weeks! wow I cant believe it...time flew! 

Jess - Yay for feeling the babies move!! How exciting!!

Lindsay - Promise Jan we will get together....Jess you too!

Sekky - Good luck!!!

bubumaci - How are you??

I miss you ladies!!! Work has been crazy to say the least! No days off until Christmas...and doing doubles every single day except for tom! I feel like a zombie!...but I secretly love it lol 
DH goes to see his urologist tom....so I am hoping to have some info as to what is next for us. I am also having him ask the doc about Tamoxifen (thanks to bubumaci) Hoping it makes a difference in my DH as well. 
As of right now, kind of at the waiting around period. Blahhhhhh I told a girl at work this week about our situation. We spend a ton of time together and we have become pretty close. Before we found out about DH's azoo, we talked about my frustration about not getting pregnant, so she just happened to ask me again at dinner and I just told her. It really made me feel like some weight was lifted off my shoulders....felt kind of nice actually. She was great about it, shocked, but very supportive. 
Other than all that...nothing new on my end. 
Hope I got everyone! Hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Stinas - wow you do sound very busy!! I agree with you no matter how much you try to explain until someone experiences infertility they don't get it. 

Mrs C. - I'm glad the shower was great apart from the cake! 

On the movement front. For me it just feels like a bubble/popping most of the time although occasionally feels like a roll. I get it more on one side than the other but then in scans my boy is much much more active than my girl. So I'm guessing its the boy I feel more. 

Hope everyone is feeling good xx


----------



## bubumaci

Michelle - I am loving the pictures in your journal! Sooo looking forward to hearing your numbers today :) :hugs:

Stinas - doing OK, thank you. Not thinking about it all that much right now, taking my tablets every day... will start looking into acupuncture in the new year I think. Hey - if I am doing everything to optimise our situation, why not add in a little acupuncture? :) I will be interested to hear what they say about the Tamoxifen for your DH. It is not a medication that is usually prescribed to men - but the andrologist here has had some great results (where the cause of the male infertility is unexplained - i.e. no blockages, no damage, no illnesses, hormone levels all normal etc. etc. - sometimes producing some but not always etc.). His advice was to take it for 6-7 weeks (and it was at 7 weeks that we had the SA with the phenominal results). That is what we are going to do this time around as well - DH will take the Tamoxifen for 6-7 weeks up until the ER (in the hope that we get the same or similar results again, and that we can then do IMSI). BTW I love how you call yourself Azoo Auntie :) 

Other than that ... stairs to the attic have gone in to day, the driveway is finished (except for 9 square metres, ... too few tiles were ordered), the other tiles are all down, garage door is fabulous, beamer is up on the ceiling (and the picture looks fab on our 3 metre screen) ... once the doors are in (next couple of days), the carpeting will be laid. Then, we are more or less done with the big work. Only things missing are the basins (which the company messed up on - the fax with the order went through, less one page ... and it didn't occur to them to say anything) - so they will come in 5 weeks.

Oh - and very wintery greetings here ... several centimetres - about 20 - snow and still falling) :)


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Good Morning All! Jst a quick check in before I pick up my kiddos. We had a crazy busy weekend with my niece's baptism on Saturday and out of town guests here all weekend. I kept my nieces yesterday because my brother was horribly sick and my sister in law was dealing with him. I start lupron tonight and continue with BCP's until Friday when I start something else (I don't have it in front of me so I don't remember). I KNOW the time is going to fly by with winter break and the holidays and everything but right now it feels like ET is ages away on Jan 14th. :o)

I hope you all are doing well! I will check back in later today.


----------



## drsquid

jenn- even now when i can see it move it still feels like a muscle spasm. of course the babies start dancing when ive plugged my phone in across the room and cant video it for my folks (and me) 

stinas- yikes doubles no fun. nice thing about hospitals... this is when they get slow, not busy. glad you could tell a friend what was going on =) 

bubu- glad to hear stuff is getting done so frustrating when that kinda hangs and nags in the back of your head especially when it isnt something you could just DO and get it done 

bomo- yay for getting started!! hope you dont get sick too and hope your bro feels better

sigh... went to a hanukah party last night... sigh. met a cute jewish english guy, looks like jason statham, smart etc.. i have fab timing right? had fun talking to him at least. oh and got a curtain to try out in the room... wasnt sure if the color worked... now i just gotta get 5 more
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 9


----------



## michelle01

Love the purple drsq! And oh Jason Statham, he is so cute ;) At least you had fun talking to they guy you met :)

BOMO - YAY for starting!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Drs - OMG I love Jason Statham!!! He's my absolute favorite! GO FOR IT!!! xoxo


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Drs. . . its crazy how timing works. I say go for it. . . you have nothing to lose. :o)

Stinas. . . I'm sorry you've been working so much, how exhausting! Will things slow down at all in the future? 

I love hearing how you all are starting to feel movement (or have been for awhile!). It always makes me smile. :o)

Bubu. . . sounds like the house is really coming along! 

Thank you all for your advice on talking to my friend. As weird as it sounds, I think he might be starting to get it. He and his brother both started TTC with their respective wives. His brother got pregnant the first month they tried (3 weeks aftr going off BCPs). My friend and his wife have not concieved yet. DOn't get me wrong, they JUST started trying 3 months ago so I don't think he fully gets it but he still freaked out that his brother and sister in law are pregnant. It will be interesting to see how things go. He has been trying to understand what is going on, but he has been married for 7 yrs and thinks that by doing this I am saying I don't want to meet someone anymore. SO not true! I just want to get going on the baby. :o)


----------



## michelle01

So my beta is in .....610 :cloud9:


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

YAY!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## notoptimistic

Congrats Michelle! That's a nice strong beta!


----------



## drsquid

baby- exactly... not mutually exclusive things

jason statham- same accent too... sigh... didnt get his info though. and he is apparently actively looking to find someone to date... oh well

michelle- yay!!! i think the only person being cautiously optomistic was you... the rest of us were like... dude total BFP. great to have a great number


----------



## azlissie

Congrats Michelle!! That's a great beta.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Congrats Michelle :) Great beta xx


----------



## michelle01

Thanks everyone, I am still in shock! I remember from my first cycle after I got my beta, which was MUCH lower back then, that I could resume my workouts, just light duty. Did anyone go back after their beta and all is still good? I want to go back tomorrow, to help with my energy, I have been extremely tired these past 2 weeks. I am just nervous and scared too; especially after taking 3 cycles to get here!


----------



## never2late70

michelle01 said:


> Thanks everyone, I am still in shock! I remember from my first cycle after I got my beta, which was MUCH lower back then, that I could resume my workouts, just light duty. Did anyone go back after their beta and all is still good? I want to go back tomorrow, to help with my energy, I have been extremely tired these past 2 weeks. I am just nervous and scared too; especially after taking 3 cycles to get here!

Wahoo! :happydance: Gives me sooo much hope, since I believe you are only two years younger than me :hugs:

So so happy! Now take it easy on the workouts lady! :dohh: haha

~Angie


----------



## MoBaby

Michelle!! Yay!! I'm not going back to workouts except walking b/c of all the spotting issues I've had but a lot of women do and it's fine. Ask your dr :)


----------



## bubumaci

Woooohoooo Michelle!! Was already privately celebrating for you - but not it is official :) Congratulations on your lovely Beta and wishing you H&H :) :hugs:


----------



## GettingBroody

Congrats Michelle!! :D So thrilled for you! :yipee: I had great intentions of doing yoga and going swimming at the start of first tri but then I had a tiny bit of spotting and that was enough for me to decide to play it safe until I was past the 10/11 week mark... I did loads of walking though.


----------



## Jenn76

Michelle: :happydance: Congrats! That is a great beta number. Personally I think I'd stay away from the gym for now. You're probably exhausted because you are preggo. Talk to your doctor first.

Bubu: Yeah for so much progress on your house, you must be so excited! 

Stinas: I can't believe how many hours you are putting in. I hope you can relax after Xmas.

DrS: Go for it, he sounds like a good catch! Someone must have his info. Love the colour, I think it looks great with the walls. 

Angie: This will be your time too! 

Pink: My boy is more active too! it will be interesting if they exhibit those traits after they are born. 

BOMO: I'm glad your friend is starting to understand. Single parents are so common nowadays that he shouldn't worry that you won't find someone to share your life with. Jan 14th will be here before you know it.


----------



## almosthere

already said this on your journal but congrats again so excited and happy for you michelle! I am such a lazy bum I need to start walking on my treadmill...I am just so tired working 40 sometimes over 40 hours a week and I get out of breath easy...I am going to ask my doctor tomorrow about working out....

so yes, doctors tomorrow....hoping babys hb will work on the doppler this time...nervous!!


----------



## michelle01

Good luck tomorrow almost!

The nurse told me I can go back, just have to take it easy. Maybe just some slow walking or doing the bike where I can sit? No heavy weight lifting of course. I just feel like I have to move even if its just a short walk.


----------



## Lindsay18

WOOOOO HOOOOOO Michelle!!!! So happy for you officially!!! Xoxo

Haven't felt my little boy move in a couple weeks :( makes me sad. I'm really hoping I feel him again soon.


----------



## azlissie

Stinas, I can't imagine working that many hours! I don't know how you do it. Hope your hubby's appointment goes well and you get some good news!

MrsC, I'm glad your shower was fun but that stinks about people not showing up. Common courtesy just seems to be a thing of the past these days. Are you still have rib pain from one of the baby's feet?

Drs, I say if you're still thinking about that guy today you should try to track down his info. You never know if you never try!

Almost, hope your appt goes well tomorrow! It will be so much fun to hear the heartbeat.

Lindsay, maybe your little boy has moved to a different position and that's why you're not feeling him as much? Some women don't seem to feel the baby moving until 21-22 weeks so I'm sure it will start back up soon!

Bubu, the house sounds like it's coming along great! Once it's all put together you'll have to show us some pics. It can't really hurt anything to try acupuncture so give it a shot! Some women find it very relaxing, I guess.

Michelle, congrats again on a great beta! I'm so happy for you.

Angie, I can't wait to hear how your next cycle goes! Are you doing any supplements right now to get ready?

AFM, had another scan today. Because they kept me waiting in the exam room so long my bladder was kind of full and it made the picture pretty blurry but we did see the little flicker of a heartbeat! I had to have the nurse point it out to me twice because I couldn't see what she was looking at but it was definitely there. I go back next week so hopefully they won't make me wait as long and I'll get a good look at it.

Jenn, when are you doing your shower? Are you going to try to do it early?

Hope everyone's week got off to a good start!


----------



## MrsC8776

Stinas said:


> Michele - :happydance::happydance: omg YAYYYY!!! Third time was the charm! Super excited for you!
> 
> Never - Thats great news!!
> 
> BOMO - Im doing good.....working like a crazy person...more than usual so im pretty shot by the time I get home.
> You will be injecting as soon as you know it! I feel like time has been flying lately!
> Its kind of hard to explain infertility to someone who does not have that issue or its not a factor in their life at the moment. I have realized when trying to explain it to a friend, before and even after telling them my problem. The first time she and her husband tried, she got preg that same night. So she has no clue what we go through. She is supportive, but does not understand. So I think your friend being a man to top it all off (lol)....really wont get it.
> If you feel this is the way to go, whoever you meet later in life should love you fully, which means your baby as well......so thats that and he should get it through his scull and realize this is hard in general...even harder on your own. Does this make sense? Sorry...im on four hours sleep and just finished a 17hr shift....work with me here lol My preaching is not too great at this hour lol
> 
> Mo - Seeing that scan makes me have such a super amount of hope!!! Proud Azoo Antie here! :cloud9:
> 
> prayin - Sorry you have to wait until Feb, but maybe we can do it together! I am not sure when I am starting again, but I am hoping for around then too!
> 
> DrSquid - 27 weeks! wow I cant believe it...time flew!
> 
> Jess - Yay for feeling the babies move!! How exciting!!
> 
> Lindsay - Promise Jan we will get together....Jess you too!
> 
> Sekky - Good luck!!!
> 
> bubumaci - How are you??
> 
> I miss you ladies!!! Work has been crazy to say the least! No days off until Christmas...and doing doubles every single day except for tom! I feel like a zombie!...but I secretly love it lol
> DH goes to see his urologist tom....so I am hoping to have some info as to what is next for us. I am also having him ask the doc about Tamoxifen (thanks to bubumaci) Hoping it makes a difference in my DH as well.
> As of right now, kind of at the waiting around period. Blahhhhhh I told a girl at work this week about our situation. We spend a ton of time together and we have become pretty close. Before we found out about DH's azoo, we talked about my frustration about not getting pregnant, so she just happened to ask me again at dinner and I just told her. It really made me feel like some weight was lifted off my shoulders....felt kind of nice actually. She was great about it, shocked, but very supportive.
> Other than all that...nothing new on my end.
> Hope I got everyone! Hope everyone is doing great!

I hope the appointment went well. It really does feel good to tell someone in real life about the troubles going on. I'm glad she was so supportive and understanding. 



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Good Morning All! Jst a quick check in before I pick up my kiddos. We had a crazy busy weekend with my niece's baptism on Saturday and out of town guests here all weekend. I kept my nieces yesterday because my brother was horribly sick and my sister in law was dealing with him. I start lupron tonight and continue with BCP's until Friday when I start something else (I don't have it in front of me so I don't remember). I KNOW the time is going to fly by with winter break and the holidays and everything but right now it feels like ET is ages away on Jan 14th. :o)
> 
> I hope you all are doing well! I will check back in later today.

Yay for starting meds!! Jan. will be here in now time. Like you said especially with all the holidays. I'm excited for you! 



drsquid said:


> jenn- even now when i can see it move it still feels like a muscle spasm. of course the babies start dancing when ive plugged my phone in across the room and cant video it for my folks (and me)
> 
> stinas- yikes doubles no fun. nice thing about hospitals... this is when they get slow, not busy. glad you could tell a friend what was going on =)
> 
> bubu- glad to hear stuff is getting done so frustrating when that kinda hangs and nags in the back of your head especially when it isnt something you could just DO and get it done
> 
> bomo- yay for getting started!! hope you dont get sick too and hope your bro feels better
> 
> sigh... went to a hanukah party last night... sigh. met a cute jewish english guy, looks like jason statham, smart etc.. i have fab timing right? had fun talking to him at least. oh and got a curtain to try out in the room... wasnt sure if the color worked... now i just gotta get 5 more

I think if he was interested as well you should try to get his info. He may not care about you being pregnant or anything like that. Just think about it. :winkwink:



michelle01 said:


> So my beta is in .....610 :cloud9:

Congrats again!! 



almosthere said:


> already said this on your journal but congrats again so excited and happy for you michelle! I am such a lazy bum I need to start walking on my treadmill...I am just so tired working 40 sometimes over 40 hours a week and I get out of breath easy...I am going to ask my doctor tomorrow about working out....
> 
> so yes, doctors tomorrow....hoping babys hb will work on the doppler this time...nervous!!

Good luck tomorrow! 



Lindsay18 said:


> WOOOOO HOOOOOO Michelle!!!! So happy for you officially!!! Xoxo
> 
> Haven't felt my little boy move in a couple weeks :( makes me sad. I'm really hoping I feel him again soon.

Movement can be very random in the early days. n a few weeks he will be waking you up and kicking you throughout the day. Have you thought of investing in a doppler? I have one and loved it in the very beginning. 



azlissie said:


> Stinas, I can't imagine working that many hours! I don't know how you do it. Hope your hubby's appointment goes well and you get some good news!
> 
> MrsC, I'm glad your shower was fun but that stinks about people not showing up. Common courtesy just seems to be a thing of the past these days. Are you still have rib pain from one of the baby's feet?
> 
> Drs, I say if you're still thinking about that guy today you should try to track down his info. You never know if you never try!
> 
> Almost, hope your appt goes well tomorrow! It will be so much fun to hear the heartbeat.
> 
> Lindsay, maybe your little boy has moved to a different position and that's why you're not feeling him as much? Some women don't seem to feel the baby moving until 21-22 weeks so I'm sure it will start back up soon!
> 
> Bubu, the house sounds like it's coming along great! Once it's all put together you'll have to show us some pics. It can't really hurt anything to try acupuncture so give it a shot! Some women find it very relaxing, I guess.
> 
> Michelle, congrats again on a great beta! I'm so happy for you.
> 
> Angie, I can't wait to hear how your next cycle goes! Are you doing any supplements right now to get ready?
> 
> AFM, had another scan today. Because they kept me waiting in the exam room so long my bladder was kind of full and it made the picture pretty blurry but we did see the little flicker of a heartbeat! I had to have the nurse point it out to me twice because I couldn't see what she was looking at but it was definitely there. I go back next week so hopefully they won't make me wait as long and I'll get a good look at it.
> 
> Jenn, when are you doing your shower? Are you going to try to do it early?
> 
> Hope everyone's week got off to a good start!

Thanks! I do think one of the girls still has her feet up in my ribs. There are times where I'm like "yes she finally moved." Nope the pain is back. :dohh: My next scan isn't until the 28th. Well I have a quick one at every ob appointment and thats on the 26th so maybe we can see how they are positioned. 

I'm glad you were able to see the hb at your scan today. Sorry about them waiting forever to see you. I hate that! hopefully the next scan will be better.


----------



## Lindsay18

Mrs- I was thinking about it originally, but my OB is a couple if blocks from me and I can pop in whenever I want to heart the HB:) I think I will go in tomorrow just to make myself feel better.


----------



## MrsC8776

Lindsay18 said:


> Mrs- I was thinking about it originally, but my OB is a couple if blocks from me and I can pop in whenever I want to heart the HB:) I think I will go in tomorrow just to make myself feel better.

Oh that is very nice!


----------



## Stinas

bubumaci - Our urologist is pretty confident it is the cyst causing the blockage, I agree, but also think it is a bit of a production issue.
He said that the Tamoxifen is similar to clomid....he prefers the clomid and thinks it will do the trick on dh. I dk.
I would love to see pics of the house!!!!

Drsquid - Thats great that you met someone at the party! Timing with things always suck, but who cares....if you thought he was interesting, pursue him!
I like the curtains!

BOMO - It will slow down a bit after the New year...then slowly kick back up in March until Aug. 

Michelle - :cloud9::happydance::happydance: Yayyy! Congrats!!!





Hey ladies!!! 
I updated my journal with DH's urology results...copy paste because im too tired to repeat....
"Thought I would give an update since DH went to the urologist today. 
He has been on clomid once a week for a month now. Doc says he really thinks having the original procedure he suggested to us is the way to go. He is pretty confident that the cyst is causing the blockage, especially since he did find some sperm during the TESE. He wants to go in from the tip and scrape basically a "tunnel" for the sperm to go under the cyst and out. He says we would be able to see sperm in a week. DH will continue taking the clomid to improve the sperm and help make more. 
When this was first brought up to us we were more scared than anything. The risks are leakage from the penis as well as anus....but its a very very small percentage. It freaked us out so we opted out of it. The doc told DH he has done a ton of them with out complications. 
I think at this point its more logical for us to try it. We pay for IVF out of pocket, so its worth trying this surgery since its actually covered and has a good chance of making us have a baby the old fashioned way. 
What do you ladies think?"

Oh and I also added my Christmas tree pics in my journal!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Stinas - it sounds complicated with your dh but I'd do whatever the RE suggests. It's worth a shot :)

Lindsay - my movement doesn't seem to have a pattern to it yet. I'd be going to the ob everyday if I could! 

Almost - hope the appt goes well today :)

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## Lindsay18

Stinas- does sound like it would make me nervous too, but if they think this is the way to go I would definitely do it! 

Pink- it's tempting hahahaha!


----------



## bubumaci

Stinas - ah, I didn't realise that Clomid and Tamoxifen have similar effects :) I think we would be scared of the procedure too (poor DH will be sore for a while after), but if it could "cure" the issue and let you maybe have a baby the old-fashioned way (how funny to call it that - Hey guys ... IVF is the new way to go *gg* ... sorry, couldn't resist) - naturally - then perhaps it is worth the risk. Especially if the doctor is confident and the complications are sooo unlikely!

Oh and the stairs to the attic are soooo nice :) I will definitely post some pictures once we are done :) But it is really exciting to see the end nearing (the little hiccups along the way - well, I guess we have had fewer than we could have had) and hopefully, we can move in mid-January.

Greetings from a totally snowed in Munich :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Bubu - wow how exciting that you can move in that soon! I feel like that didn't take nearly as long as you had expected!!! Either that or it took exactly as long as you had expected and that's rare!!! So awesome - can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## MoBaby

Stinas I think that sounds like a great plan from the urologist!


----------



## bubumaci

Yes, it is exciting - but we had actually hoped to be ready by the end of November, but there was a delay on the tiles for one of the bathrooms (as well as the delivery of the stairs and doors) ... so - our next aim had been mid-December (to be in before Christmas and so I could work on year end from the new house) - but because the basins didn't get ordered for bathrooms + guest toilet (and they will only be delivered in about 5 weeks), that hope went down the drain. But all in all, we are not under pressure to move, as we are not selling - so it is OK. Just a real shame that I can't enjoy my new desk to do the year end *sniff*... At least by the time we get going with the next stimming cycle, we ought to be in the new house and have that one less worry / pressure on our shoulders :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Bubu - glad it worked out in the end!!!


----------



## bubumaci

... we shall see :) It is our "hope" to move in mid-Jan :D


----------



## michelle01

Stinas - That sounds complicated, but like everyone else said, trust your RE, they have experience with this and anything is worth trying ;) Good luck!

bubu - Hopefully you get to move in next month, at least to get settled in before you start stimming :) And definitely one less thing to worry about; stay as stress-free as possible with your next cycle ;)


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Good Morning Ladies <3

Michelle - CONGRATS ON A FABULOUS NUMBER!!!!!! xoxoxoxo

Stinas - Sounds very promising with how the doc explained it all! Wishing you all the best <3

Bomo - So excited for your start! whooohhooo!!!!

Dr. - Purple is my favorite color! Looks great.

Az - Yay for seeing the flicker  So happy for you 

Bubu - It will be easier once you are all moved in...trust me  All will fall into place after that <3 I'm glad I am done with unpacking and all is well on my end...now just to wait for my transfer.... 

Lindsay - hey girl <3 

For all the remaining lovely ladies here.... big xoxoxoxoxo....Hope everyone has a great day!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Hey Kath!!!
How are you doing?! Feel like I haven't talked to you in forever!!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Lindsay18 said:


> Hey Kath!!!
> How are you doing?! Feel like I haven't talked to you in forever!!!

Hi :hi: how are you feeling :hugs: I'm good...just patiently (sarcastic :haha:) waiting for my appointment.....they just told me by the end of this week I should hear something...but on the flip side...I will be picking up a baby this week.....hehehe....a puppy!!! It's actually a surprise for my husband...Our beloved boxer past away this past June...She was our baby (12 yrs old)...so I am going to buy him another one....he will get it before Christmas so this should be fun..hahahaha....


----------



## Jenn76

Almost: I hope your appointment went well. 

Stinas: Sounds complicated, I would trust your RE. 

Bubu: I can't wait to see pictures, do you have before ones as well. I love renovations. January isn't far off it will be so great when you finally get settled.

Lindsay: That's great you can drop in and see your OB any time. I have a Doppler and it is reassuring.

Azlissie: Glad you got to see the heart beat. Each scan will get better and better. I'd like to have a shower in February. My best friend lives in Toronto and is planning to visit around then so I'd like to have it when she is here. How are you feeling?


----------



## Lindsay18

Kathy!!!! That is so awesome! I want a boxer so bad. When we get a bigger yard for sure. Right now I have a 4lb yorkie(you've probably seen pictures) lol!!!

I feel great! Back is really starting to bother me. I knew it would considering I've broken it twice. I was just hoping it wouldn't start up this soon! Lol


----------



## Lindsay18

Ok pg ladies... Anyone having dry nipples??


----------



## almosthere

Lindsay-yorkies are the cutest puppies!! my parents have a boy and girl =) I have a 3 yr old munchkin cat she is a mac tabby, this biggest princess ever!! haha

And lindsay no dry nipples, but sore pains here and there which is a new symptom for me!

jenn thanks for asking-my apt. was a success...after a while of searching, my patient doctor found babys heartbeat!!! So we finally heard babys hb on the doppler for the first time-the transvaginal def. had better sound results but still so glad to hear all is well!

prayin-hope you dont have to wait to get things rolling too much sooner! I cant stand waiting!!!! ;)


----------



## azlissie

Stinas, while I cringe for your hubby's sake it does sound like that might fix your problem right up! It would be great if you could get your bfp the old fashioned way - fx'd it works out.

Lindsay, sorry about the back pain -that's one of the worst to tolerate, I think. I have arthritis in my back and have to go off my meds for the duration and I'm worried about how bad the pain might get. Hope you feel better!

Michelle, do you have another beta tomorrow? Do you know when your first scan will be?

Bubu, I hope you can move in to your new house as soon as possible. It sounds really nice - I would love to be able to pick out all the fixtures and finishes.

Getting, how are you doing these days? Any appts coming up?

Almost, so glad you got to hear the heartbeat today! I'm sure that was a big relief!!

Prayin, I love boxers! My dog is actually a boxer/mastiff mix and he's such a great dog. Are you getting a boy or a girl?

Jenn, a shower in Feb sounds great! And it would be really nice for your friend to be there. I'm feeling great! Thanks for asking. So far I'm mostly noticing fatigue and constant peeing as my main symptoms, but the past two days I have had brief periods of nausea and today the thought of eating veggies really made me feel gross! I set my first appt with my new OB for Jan 2nd so that will be fun.


----------



## drsquid

my nipple issue has been pain with the current cold weather.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

azlissie said:


> Stinas, while I cringe for your hubby's sake it does sound like that might fix your problem right up! It would be great if you could get your bfp the old fashioned way - fx'd it works out.
> 
> Lindsay, sorry about the back pain -that's one of the worst to tolerate, I think. I have arthritis in my back and have to go off my meds for the duration and I'm worried about how bad the pain might get. Hope you feel better!
> 
> Michelle, do you have another beta tomorrow? Do you know when your first scan will be?
> 
> Bubu, I hope you can move in to your new house as soon as possible. It sounds really nice - I would love to be able to pick out all the fixtures and finishes.
> 
> Getting, how are you doing these days? Any appts coming up?
> 
> Almost, so glad you got to hear the heartbeat today! I'm sure that was a big relief!!
> 
> Prayin, I love boxers! My dog is actually a boxer/mastiff mix and he's such a great dog. Are you getting a boy or a girl?
> 
> Jenn, a shower in Feb sounds great! And it would be really nice for your friend to be there. I'm feeling great! Thanks for asking. So far I'm mostly noticing fatigue and constant peeing as my main symptoms, but the past two days I have had brief periods of nausea and today the thought of eating veggies really made me feel gross! I set my first appt with my new OB for Jan 2nd so that will be fun.

Hi! Its a boy....and he is just adorable! I cant wait. Just cant agree on a name...lol..your dog must be huge! I love the mastiff breed. They r gorgeous.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Lindsay18 said:


> Kathy!!!! That is so awesome! I want a boxer so bad. When we get a bigger yard for sure. Right now I have a 4lb yorkie(you've probably seen pictures) lol!!!
> 
> I feel great! Back is really starting to bother me. I knew it would considering I've broken it twice. I was just hoping it wouldn't start up this soon! Lol

Oh wow! Twice!!!!!! My lord! Hope u feel better soon  I saw pics of Fin and he is gorgeous! My Hollywood looks just like him. He is going to love the new puppy. Hehehe...Boxers are awesome with kids too!


----------



## Stinas

bubumaci - I guess you learn something new every day lol Doc said this procedure is much less painful than the TESE.....so DH is relieved. Only gross thing is that he will need to have a catheter in for 2 days. I guess its worth it if it all works out.
oooooo I hope you get to move in next month! How exciting!


Thanks for your opinions ladies!
We are still thinking about it. Its scary thinking about those risks, but they are really slim.....BUT then again....so is azoo and we got stuck with it. Its something we are going to decide really soon. 
Doc called back with his blood results and everything is normal!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Almost I'm so glad to read your appt went well and they found babies heartbeat :)

Boxer puppies are very cute. I have a miniature schnauzer called Murray. He's ace! 

Jenn a baby shower in feb sounds great! In still undecided about having one! They aren't that common in the uk. 

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## bubumaci

Stinas - that is a relief that it is much less painful (the time afterwards)! My DH had to have something checked out in his bladder last year and had a catheter and was in hospital again this year in the summer with a catheter ... it is uncomfortable (he won't want to move around much with it) :( Poor thing. But is sounds sooo tempting that it might be like a cure!! I wish you so much good luck!!

Yaayy for doggies (really want to get another one - my last was just an adorable doberman labrador mix with a bit of rottweiler - she was the sweetest, had the kindest nature - and was hit by a car when she was 15 months old :cry: ... so we both want a doggie, but feel that it is so unfair, since we are both at work all day ... perhaps when we have at least one of us staying at home because of a LO? :) :) )...

Yay for hearing babies' heartbeats :) I can't even begin to imagine what a feeling that must be!!

And the house ... yes, we have some before pictures and some progress pictures - I look forward to sharing with you ladies :) And I am soooo looking forward to living there! (One huge advantage, currently, my car stands outside and DH has a singleton garage ... I spent 20 minutes this morning digging my car out of snow and scraping the ice off the windshield ... she gets to stand in the garage at the new house, since we have a huge double garage :D :D) ... and there is of course the new kitchen I am in love with (fridge coming tomorrow) ... and the beamer and screen ... and oh ... it is so exciting :) :) Floor heating downstairs and in the upstairs bathrooms (which I love).... The patio and driveway look so nice... :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Jenn76

Kathy: I love puppies! Got three dogs now, they are my babies! Glad to be out of the puppy phase now. 

Lindsay: I feel you pain with the back. I am wearing a support belt from babies r us and it helps a lot. No change to my nipples, but I never get sore even during o. My DH wants a yorkie one day, we have a shih tzu now.

Almost: Glad to hear your appointment was successful. Yeah for getting an appointment with an OB I found it felt more real for me when I switched.

Stinas: Glad to hear the bloods came back normal.

Pink: No showers, wow. I love that tradition here. I suppose those that are close to you would still buy a gift but it is so much fun having a shower. I hope you do have one.

Bubu: can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies hope all are well-I think I have wax build up in my ear rather than an ear infection, so need to get it removed before a long flight I'll be on next week.....and by long I mean one of the 3 flights is 10 hours....ugh!!! Took an extra strength tylenol last night in hopeso f not waking up with a headache and still woke up with one! hoping caffeinated tea does the trick! ;)

Sorry to hear of your back pains Lindsay-let me know if those back band.braces work!


----------



## Lindsay18

Thanks :) I think I am going to get one of those girdles from Babys R Us or Buy Buy Baby in the next day or so. I hear they help - and Jenn it's good to hear yours does! I am also looking into a prenatal massage and getting a prescription from my OB to get one. Fingers crossed!


----------



## michelle01

Lindsay - Sorry about your back pain, and ouch, you broke it twice! Hope you start feeling better soon.

Almost - YAY for hearing the hb; so amazing :)

Jenn - How are you? :) Shower in February, sounds great...it will be here so fast!

az - How are things going with you?? How are you feeling? I do have another beta today; nervous to see what is going on. I have to say the few things I am having is major exhaustion (like fell asleep at 7:30 last night), dizziness bad since ET and sore boobs. Do you have another beta? If all is good today, my first scan will be next Wednesday, 12/19; that one I am soooo nervous for since my first cycle they didn't see anything. I just want to see something this time!

And all this puppy talk...I love my miniature pinschers :) I have 13 of them :haha: Yep, been doing rescue since 2003 and I love my doggies!!! Although one day I would love a boxer :)


----------



## Jenn76

Lindsay: I do massages as well, they are nice and relaxing but unfortunately I need a deep tissue massage to help my pain and they can't do that. I bought two belts one by jolly jumper and the other is a babies r us name brand. They both work but I like the babies r us one it is wider and has a strap that goes up to the top of your bump as well for more support. I hope it works for you too.

Michelle: It's great that you rescue dogs, do you adopt them out? I would get too attached and want to keep them all. I find 3 to be a handful so I can't imagine what 13 must be like. You must have a large property. 

Almost: That's a crazy amount of flying to do. Is This is where your DH's family is? If I remember correctly you are surprising them with your pregnancy. Sorry to hear you are having problems with your ear. I have tinnitus in both ears, one developed since pregnancy. Apparently it is common to develop it when pregnant.


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn - do you go to someone certified in prenatal massages? IDK why I'm so nervous about them! I called one today and she said she is certified in them and that she has been doing them for a long time, but I'm still nervous. LOL
Thanks for the input about the bands. I think I'll get the one with the strap above the belly. Do you put it on over a layer of clothes (like a tank top you wear under something)? Or just on your bare belly?


----------



## michelle01

Jenn - Yes, I do foster on top of my 13, and that is why we have so many, you get attached. However once you get so many, you just don't want to keep anymore cause it gets overwhelming and honestly, the best thing in rescue is being able to save them and find them a great home. The only ones I would consider taking in and keeping now are the seniors; since they seem to not find a forever home like the younger ones do. The last one we kept was earlier this year and he is now 15 years old; his owner dumped him at the shelter and he was going to be put down. He is as sweet as can be and only 6 pounds. Most of mine are now 12 and older, a few younger ones, so with as many as we have they are just lazy and cuddly now :) Just gets expensive when they get sick as they age. And we really don't have a large property; most of our dogs are 8 pounds and under ;)


----------



## jchic

Jenn - YAY for baby showers! Mine is the last week in January I think. My mom is not telling me anything but has promised to tell me the date when we get closer, haha. I also have 2 dogs and they are my BABIES. I love, love, love them. I swear I dont know what I would do without them! They are both rescues and I adopted one as a pup (she is 2 now) and the other when he was a year old. 

Linds - OUCHIE! Sorry for the back pain. I also have heard the BRU one is good too, hope that helps. Have you tried calling a spa for a prenatal massage? I am getting one right after Christmas at a spa by me that I used to go to for regular massages. 

Almost - when do you fly out?

Mo, Pink and all the lovely ladies - how is everyone?

AFM - all is good! Have my anatomy scan on the 20th, excited! It is going to take like 2 hours, but worth it for the twinkies!


----------



## michelle01

I got my second beta result... 1143! I go in next Tuesday now for another blood test and a scan ;)

Yay for a scan Jess, too bad it is gonna take so long ;) But awesome to see your babies :)


----------



## wantbabysoon

yay michelle!! so exicted for you.

jess - next week is scan week!! 

AFM, have my anatomy scan on 18th... looking forward to that :)


----------



## michelle01

Awesome want ;) Our scans are on the same day :) well mine is just the first of hopefully many!


----------



## MrsC8776

Lindsay18 said:


> Ok pg ladies... Anyone having dry nipples??

Not dry just still really sore. Mine have been sore since the day after my trigger shot though. Talk about fun times! :nope:



almosthere said:


> Lindsay-yorkies are the cutest puppies!! my parents have a boy and girl =) I have a 3 yr old munchkin cat she is a mac tabby, this biggest princess ever!! haha
> 
> And lindsay no dry nipples, but sore pains here and there which is a new symptom for me!
> 
> jenn thanks for asking-my apt. was a success...after a while of searching, my patient doctor found babys heartbeat!!! So we finally heard babys hb on the doppler for the first time-the transvaginal def. had better sound results but still so glad to hear all is well!
> 
> prayin-hope you dont have to wait to get things rolling too much sooner! I cant stand waiting!!!! ;)

I'm so glad you got to hear the hb. Transvaginal us do allow for a better hb but with time it will get better. 



jchic said:


> Jenn - YAY for baby showers! Mine is the last week in January I think. My mom is not telling me anything but has promised to tell me the date when we get closer, haha. I also have 2 dogs and they are my BABIES. I love, love, love them. I swear I dont know what I would do without them! They are both rescues and I adopted one as a pup (she is 2 now) and the other when he was a year old.
> 
> Linds - OUCHIE! Sorry for the back pain. I also have heard the BRU one is good too, hope that helps. Have you tried calling a spa for a prenatal massage? I am getting one right after Christmas at a spa by me that I used to go to for regular massages.
> 
> Almost - when do you fly out?
> 
> Mo, Pink and all the lovely ladies - how is everyone?
> 
> AFM - all is good! Have my anatomy scan on the 20th, excited! It is going to take like 2 hours, but worth it for the twinkies!

Good luck on the 20th! 



michelle01 said:


> I got my second beta result... 1143! I go in next Tuesday now for another blood test and a scan ;)
> 
> Yay for a scan Jess, too bad it is gonna take so long ;) But awesome to see your babies :)

Congrats again on a great beta. I'm excited for your scan!



wantbabysoon said:


> yay michelle!! so exicted for you.
> 
> jess - next week is scan week!!
> 
> AFM, have my anatomy scan on 18th... looking forward to that :)

I look forward to hearing how the 18th goes!


----------



## Lindsay18

Haha ladies- my scan is on the 18th too!!! Lol such a great date!!

Jess- called 2 places about prenatal massages today. Just making sure they're fully qualified. They both sounded great!!! One I need a prescription to go to her. Leaning in that direction since she seems so thorough.


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lindsay18 said:


> Haha ladies- my scan is on the 18th too!!! Lol such a great date!!
> 
> Jess- called 2 places about prenatal massages today. Just making sure they're fully qualified. They both sounded great!!! One I need a prescription to go to her. Leaning in that direction since she seems so thorough.

Next week will be lots of scan updates... Jess is couple days after us :)


----------



## michelle01

Lindsay - I am hoping its a great day next Tuesday! My first cycle when I went for my scan they didn't see anything, but I have a feeling this time will be better :) My numbers are significantly higher this cycle. Good luck with your scan ;)


----------



## Lindsay18

Michelle- you will!!! Great number!! Xoxo


----------



## Jenn76

Lindsay: My massage therapist is certified for prenatal massages, my OB approved me getting them. I wear the belt on my bare belly, by end of day the strap does itch a bit so maybe a tank would work better. 

Michelle: I didn't realize they were so small. I can imagine the vet bills really ad up, can you claim them on you income tax? Great second beta how many days past O are you?

Jchic: Mine are the same to me. I hope they cope well when the babies come. I have one that was a rescue and she is very attached to me. Yeah for scan week! So amazing to see them growing so much.

Want, Michelle and Lindsay: My next scan is on the 18th too!


----------



## bubumaci

Michelle - Congratulations on such lovely numbers!! :) :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Michelle!! Congrats!!!

AFM: more bleeding today, like a lot. I have continued to have almost daily light pink spotting (I did go almost 2 days with none!) and last night it was a little darker, but nothing much. Today I felt a gush and it was bright red. Okay, no panic. Then a bit later I went to the bathroom and it was a whole lot of blood with clots... I called the clinic and went for a scan. Everything looked fine and I heard the heartbeat. It measured at 117bpm at 6w3d (I thought I was 6+4 but according to RE 6+3). Looks like a tiny bleed in the uterus between the GS and uterus, but not putting the baby in danger. But its very small and RE doesnt know if thats causing the bleeding. Its just annoying because I have light cramps as well. But the doctor is concerned I may have antiphospholipid syndrome which can cause unusual first trimester bleeding and complications down the road, so he went ahead and tested me for those immune issues. If so, I will start lovenox which he said could make the bleed a little worse initially but I would need it to save the pregnancy. I will know tomorrow. Otherwise, he said looking at everything my risk of miscarriage at this point is around 5% because everything otherwise looks like a normal, healthy pregnancy. I have to continue the PIO and endometrin inserts. Ugh. I wish this would stop!


----------



## michelle01

Jenn - Today I am 20 DPO :) We do write-off some of the rescue stuff like mileage, but nothing for my own dogs. I stopped taking them for annual vaccines as they got older; they are inside dogs and we don't go anywhere with them. So unless they get sick, the vet bills are not too bad. I have one that is 13 and has kidney failure, but the IV meds and needles are not bad and I give him the fluids three times a week. I had my care credit card paid off the beginning of this year, then I had 3 of them get REALLY sick, 2 of which passed away in June and that cost me about $1600. And yes, the average size is about 10-12 pounds; I just have a couple around 14 pounds, but most of them are smaller.

Looks like next Tuesday is gonna be a great day of scans :) Yay for joining the party Jenn ;)


----------



## MrsC8776

MoBaby said:


> Michelle!! Congrats!!!
> 
> AFM: more bleeding today, like a lot. I have continued to have almost daily light pink spotting (I did go almost 2 days with none!) and last night it was a little darker, but nothing much. Today I felt a gush and it was bright red. Okay, no panic. Then a bit later I went to the bathroom and it was a whole lot of blood with clots... I called the clinic and went for a scan. Everything looked fine and I heard the heartbeat. It measured at 117bpm at 6w3d (I thought I was 6+4 but according to RE 6+3). Looks like a tiny bleed in the uterus between the GS and uterus, but not putting the baby in danger. But its very small and RE doesnt know if thats causing the bleeding. Its just annoying because I have light cramps as well. But the doctor is concerned I may have antiphospholipid syndrome which can cause unusual first trimester bleeding and complications down the road, so he went ahead and tested me for those immune issues. If so, I will start lovenox which he said could make the bleed a little worse initially but I would need it to save the pregnancy. I will know tomorrow. Otherwise, he said looking at everything my risk of miscarriage at this point is around 5% because everything otherwise looks like a normal, healthy pregnancy. I have to continue the PIO and endometrin inserts. Ugh. I wish this would stop!

Ugh so sorry to hear this! I wish it was easy for you. I am glad that the baby is doing good and you got to hear the hb. Sounds like a strong one as well. The good news is that the RE is doing everything they can to figure out what is going on and to help you. I will keep my fingers crossed that the bleeding stops so you can relax a little bit. :hugs: Any idea on when the results will be in for the test?


----------



## Lindsay18

No- so glad the baby looks good and you heard the heartbeat!!! I am sorry that you have the additional worry of this. I'm glad the doctor is working hard to figure it out for you. Please take it easy!!!


----------



## MoBaby

My doctor said results would be in tomorrow. Thats the perks of a clinic that used the hospital lab b/c they are part of the hospital system. The hospital lab processes everything for them "stat" so everything comes back rather quick. As much as I dont want the added diagnosis of a clotting disorder, I do want an explaination for this bleeding. Maybe if I had a diagnosis I wouldnt worry as much. 

My "offical" scan is next wednesday :) Please hold on little bean!! Only 34 weeks to go (I'd take bean sticking in there for another 30 weeks; that would be fine too!)


----------



## Lucie73821

I've been lurking around. Just wanted to give a quick update on me. I triggered tonight, ER is set for first thing Friday morning. At my last US yesterday I had 9 follies on the right and 17 on my left. Dr. is predicting that I'll have 20 mature eggs. I'll update more after ER!


----------



## Lindsay18

Best of luck on Friday, Lucie!!! I had 21 retrieved so be ready with your heating pad after:) xoxo


----------



## MrsC8776

Lucie73821 said:


> I've been lurking around. Just wanted to give a quick update on me. I triggered tonight, ER is set for first thing Friday morning. At my last US yesterday I had 9 follies on the right and 17 on my left. Dr. is predicting that I'll have 20 mature eggs. I'll update more after ER!

:happydance: Great news!! I was wondering how things were going but didn't know if you were still around. I can't wait to hear how it goes. Good luck!!


----------



## almosthere

GL Lucie!!!!

Mo-I am so sorry you are having to deal with this kind of scare-I hope your results come back fine!


----------



## wantbabysoon

best of luck Lucie!

Mo - I am sorry you have this worry... Having gone through it personally I know how stressful it is but I have my fingers crossed for you.. So glad the baby is doing good :)

Holy moly on the number of scans on 18th :)


----------



## MoBaby

want: How did your bleeding present? I know you had a twin. Was that the cause of the bleed? Has it let off?


----------



## wantbabysoon

MoBaby said:


> want: How did your bleeding present? I know you had a twin. Was that the cause of the bleed? Has it let off?

For the first couple weeks (starting at 11 weeks) it was the twin but later they found a blood clot as well and the bleeding continued up until 15 weeks or so... Luckily it has been calm lately...
I am sure you will be fine but it's hard not to worry.


----------



## azlissie

Mo I am so sorry you've had more bleeding. I'm sure it's the scariest thing to go through. I hope your results come back clear tomorrow - try to not stress too much.


----------



## Jenn76

Mo: Sorry to hear about the bleeding. I can imagine how scary it is. I'm glad the baby is doing great, you have a tough little bean there. 

Lucie: Congrats on triggering, good luck with ER! More then 20 follies is fantastic, I'm sure you will get lots of mature eggs. Are you doing a 5 day transfer?


----------



## bubumaci

Oh Mo, you poor thing! I am glad that the RE is able to reassure you in some way and that he is doing everything!

Lucie - that is exciting! 26 follies!! Good luck with the ER tomorrow and take care afterwards (as Lindsay said), have a hot water bottle / heating pad at hand, it works wonders!!


----------



## drsquid

lind- biggest thing is you have to lie on your side. 

jenn- hrm ive been considering a belt. the bottom of the bump is starting to get sore. 

bubu- so totally dont miss that. 

baby shower- mine is sunday. sigh my friend who was gonna "cohost" has done NOTHING but asked well, what do you want etc, not planned anything, not done anything etc. oh well. i finally registered for like 11 things just so people would stop whining. 

michelle- yay congrats 

the 18th- i have my next ob appt that day

mo- sorry about all the bleeding that sucks. glad you got to see the baby was ok

lucie- good luck


----------



## Pink gerbera

Dr - Yey for the baby shower this weekend even if your friend hasn't helped too much!

Mo - I'm so sorry you're having all this bleeding but I'm glad the bean is ok!

Lucie - good luck Friday with your ER! Keep us posted. 

Have a good day everyone!

Xx


----------



## Stinas

bubumaci - I was not sure about how they would go about it with the catheter.....I was hoping they would keep him at the hospital with it.....i would have no clue how to clean that and change it. 
Poor DH! I agree.....at this point if I see a glimmer of hope to take the azoo diagnoses away I am going for it!

Almost - I hope your ear gets better!!!! As a child I had TONS of ear infections...mostly in the summer from the pool...so I know how painful they can be! :hugs:

Michele - Im sooo happy for you!!! :happydance:

Mo - Im sorry you keep having all these scares....BUT happy my little azoo niece/nephew is doing good!!! :hugs:

Lucie - Yayyy!! Good luck!!!


Yayy for anatomy scans ladies!!!!!!!!! Cant wait to hear all about them all!!

As for me...still work work work! I am super excited to have sat morn off. FINALLY going to TRY to get some shopping done. I have promised myself I would wake up at 9 to get to the mall once it opens to avoid the killer chaos that we call Sat shoppers. Our county has blue laws which all stores close on sundays. I used to HATE it when dh and I were dating, but now living here, I LOVE it! Its nice to get places faster with no traffic. My friend lives 10 min away from me, it once took me over an hour to get to her house around the holidays. Crazy I tell you! 
As for baby news....DH and I have decided we will go ahead with the surgery. Going to call doc on monday to set up and apt and try to schedule it for Jan. I am scared, but excited to start the new year hopefully normal! 2012 has been hell from the start, hopefully this time next year I can be expecting a baby! :cloud9: Thats all I ask for Christmas!


----------



## GettingBroody

Wow, loads of news on here!

Stinas - congrats on making your decision! It sounds like a big (and painful! Ouch!) procedure but if it works it'll be worth every minute...(I hope your DH agrees since he's the one who'll be suffering!) Has the dr said how long you must wait after the surgery before you can start ttc?

Prayin - aw, puppy time!!!! Make sure you post a pic for us! We have 2 big dogs that are our babies too. (They're a German shepherd mix) They're nearly 8 now so more or less past the hyper stage, except when they're out playing and then...!!! Can't remember who it was that said they'd love a dog but would feel guilty leaving it on its on all day? Our solution to that was to get two!!!!! :D

Lucie - yay for trigger! All the best for Friday! Hope they get loads of good quality eggs and that you don't feel too sick or sore afterwards.... :flower:

Michelle - fab numbers, I'm sure all will look great at your scan next week! Can't wait to see the pic!

Anatomy scan ladies - can't believe how many of you are on the same day!) Enjoy the scan!

Bubu - the house sounds fab! Hope you get in by Jan!

Mo - :hugs:, :hugs: and more :hugs: You poor thing. So delighted to hear that baby is doing well but can only begin to imagine the fright you must have gotten. It sounds like your RE is doing all he (she?) can to get to the bottom of it though so I hope you get some answers and peace of mind soon :hugs:

Jenn & Lindsay (& maybe Jess?) - so sorry your backs are giving such trouble. Hope the combination of supports and massages do the trick!

Hi to everyone else! :hi:

Afm, no real news here. Next doctors apt is on Mon (nearly got to join the 18th club!!!:haha:) so just waiting for that. Haven't been able to eat dinner in the evenings for the last few weeks sick:) but it seems to be improving the last few days so fx'd! Oh, and I bought my buggy at the weekend and got a really good deal because it was second-hand :D But the girl who owned it only bought it last March so it's practically in new condition still! The wheels don't even look like they ever saw the outside world:haha: Been keeping an eye out for this particular buggy for weeks now so am thrilled to have got it!


----------



## bubumaci

Stinas - :hugs: Congratulations on making the decision Sweetie! My gut tells me it is the right one (and the one we would have made if we had that option). I soooo hope that you get your Christmas wish and that we can expect a winter baby together next year :) Would make me so happy!! Re the catheter - of course I am no expert, but I am guessing that you wouldn't have to change the catheter itself (only medical personnel should do that). It is attached to the bag, which you can detach to empty and then reattach. That should be no problem, I watched the nurses do it for my DH it and is done in a matter of seconds (should you have DH at home post OP).


----------



## Lindsay18

Stinas- so glad you can relax a little now that you've made the decision! Text me when you get up!

Drs- funny you should say that. I've realized sleeping on my side helps so much but no matter what I try (wedging the pillow under my back etc) I still end up on my back which kills me in the morning. Sucks so much!!!


----------



## Jenn76

Dr: I hope you have a great shower, sorry your friend isn't helping. I find my belt helps with the weight of my bump.

Stinas: Glad you have made a decision and it sounds like the best decision. I hope it works for you. 2013 will be your year, baby by Christmas!

Broody: I hope your sickness wears off. I'm finally through it, even the heartburn is better so there is hope. Yeah for a sweet deal on your buggy. I'm buying mine second hand too and it also is like new. 

Lindsay: I used to always sleep on my side, but since pregnant and my bad back I actually flip to my back most nights. OB said I would have trouble breathing eventually on my back but so far no issues. I guess it is what it is.


----------



## drsquid

lind- i was always more of a stomach sleeper. i can still lay kinda on my belly with one leg tucked up. i have been using the snoogle. i always tuck my legs around the thing... i wake up to roll over which kinda sucks (usually have to dislodge a cat or two too). but i wake up exactly how i fell asleep. downside... i get itchy wrikles in my skin from the sheets. and hip pain.

cramps- leg variety. so ive always given myself cramps in my left calf (bad tendancy to hyperflex my foot for no clear reason while lying around in bed). i got a cramp in my whole leg the other day (without any contribution from me)... walking for a few seconds helped (previously just wiggling my foot/leg helped). yesterday omg. horrible cramp, just kept getting worse while i tried to walk it off.. sigh, gotta love pregnancy. oh and my zantac seems to not help anymore grrr.. 

bought myself a hanukah present... new mac book pro. my old one was from 2007. plus with the folks coming out i knew my dad would have issues trying to use my old slow one especially as the keyboard is acting up. plus i dont share computers well (and my dad is a computer hog). he can play with the new one... im used to the old one... and even better present... guy gave me a corporate discount (dunno if i really qualified.. heh shoulda lied and said school buti think you need id for that one). save me 200 on the computer and 110 on apple care. yay


----------



## Lindsay18

Drs - sucks about the cramping!!! But buying yourself present is the BEST. Enjoy it! Plus the discount makes it even better!
I used to be a stomach sleeper too - I do what you do with sleeping with one leg up still sometimes, but so weird that I wake up on my back all the time! And the funny thing is I wake up on my back on top of the snoogle. LOL!


----------



## Jenn76

drsquid said:


> lind- i was always more of a stomach sleeper. i can still lay kinda on my belly with one leg tucked up. i have been using the snoogle. i always tuck my legs around the thing... i wake up to roll over which kinda sucks (usually have to dislodge a cat or two too). but i wake up exactly how i fell asleep. downside... i get itchy wrikles in my skin from the sheets. and hip pain.
> 
> cramps- leg variety. so ive always given myself cramps in my left calf (bad tendancy to hyperflex my foot for no clear reason while lying around in bed). i got a cramp in my whole leg the other day (without any contribution from me)... walking for a few seconds helped (previously just wiggling my foot/leg helped). yesterday omg. horrible cramp, just kept getting worse while i tried to walk it off.. sigh, gotta love pregnancy. oh and my zantac seems to not help anymore grrr..
> 
> bought myself a hanukah present... new mac book pro. my old one was from 2007. plus with the folks coming out i knew my dad would have issues trying to use my old slow one especially as the keyboard is acting up. plus i dont share computers well (and my dad is a computer hog). he can play with the new one... im used to the old one... and even better present... guy gave me a corporate discount (dunno if i really qualified.. heh shoulda lied and said school buti think you need id for that one). save me 200 on the computer and 110 on apple care. yay

Yeah for a new computer, happy Hanukkah to you! That's great that your family is coming for a visit. Is your sister coming too? I remember she wasn't being very supportive, has she come around yet?


----------



## wantbabysoon

I got my doppler in the mail today but after trying for half an hour or so I still could not find the heartbeat... any suggestions ladies?


----------



## MrsC8776

Stinas said:


> bubumaci - I was not sure about how they would go about it with the catheter.....I was hoping they would keep him at the hospital with it.....i would have no clue how to clean that and change it.
> Poor DH! I agree.....at this point if I see a glimmer of hope to take the azoo diagnoses away I am going for it!
> 
> Almost - I hope your ear gets better!!!! As a child I had TONS of ear infections...mostly in the summer from the pool...so I know how painful they can be! :hugs:
> 
> Michele - Im sooo happy for you!!! :happydance:
> 
> Mo - Im sorry you keep having all these scares....BUT happy my little azoo niece/nephew is doing good!!! :hugs:
> 
> Lucie - Yayyy!! Good luck!!!
> 
> 
> Yayy for anatomy scans ladies!!!!!!!!! Cant wait to hear all about them all!!
> 
> As for me...still work work work! I am super excited to have sat morn off. FINALLY going to TRY to get some shopping done. I have promised myself I would wake up at 9 to get to the mall once it opens to avoid the killer chaos that we call Sat shoppers. Our county has blue laws which all stores close on sundays. I used to HATE it when dh and I were dating, but now living here, I LOVE it! Its nice to get places faster with no traffic. My friend lives 10 min away from me, it once took me over an hour to get to her house around the holidays. Crazy I tell you!
> As for baby news....DH and I have decided we will go ahead with the surgery. Going to call doc on monday to set up and apt and try to schedule it for Jan. I am scared, but excited to start the new year hopefully normal! 2012 has been hell from the start, hopefully this time next year I can be expecting a baby! :cloud9: Thats all I ask for Christmas!

I'm glad you guys are going through with it. Fx for a great surgery and fast recovery! 



GettingBroody said:


> Wow, loads of news on here!
> 
> Stinas - congrats on making your decision! It sounds like a big (and painful! Ouch!) procedure but if it works it'll be worth every minute...(I hope your DH agrees since he's the one who'll be suffering!) Has the dr said how long you must wait after the surgery before you can start ttc?
> 
> Prayin - aw, puppy time!!!! Make sure you post a pic for us! We have 2 big dogs that are our babies too. (They're a German shepherd mix) They're nearly 8 now so more or less past the hyper stage, except when they're out playing and then...!!! Can't remember who it was that said they'd love a dog but would feel guilty leaving it on its on all day? Our solution to that was to get two!!!!! :D
> 
> Lucie - yay for trigger! All the best for Friday! Hope they get loads of good quality eggs and that you don't feel too sick or sore afterwards.... :flower:
> 
> Michelle - fab numbers, I'm sure all will look great at your scan next week! Can't wait to see the pic!
> 
> Anatomy scan ladies - can't believe how many of you are on the same day!) Enjoy the scan!
> 
> Bubu - the house sounds fab! Hope you get in by Jan!
> 
> Mo - :hugs:, :hugs: and more :hugs: You poor thing. So delighted to hear that baby is doing well but can only begin to imagine the fright you must have gotten. It sounds like your RE is doing all he (she?) can to get to the bottom of it though so I hope you get some answers and peace of mind soon :hugs:
> 
> Jenn & Lindsay (& maybe Jess?) - so sorry your backs are giving such trouble. Hope the combination of supports and massages do the trick!
> 
> Hi to everyone else! :hi:
> 
> Afm, no real news here. Next doctors apt is on Mon (nearly got to join the 18th club!!!:haha:) so just waiting for that. Haven't been able to eat dinner in the evenings for the last few weeks sick:) but it seems to be improving the last few days so fx'd! Oh, and I bought my buggy at the weekend and got a really good deal because it was second-hand :D But the girl who owned it only bought it last March so it's practically in new condition still! The wheels don't even look like they ever saw the outside world:haha: Been keeping an eye out for this particular buggy for weeks now so am thrilled to have got it!

Good luck Monday! Great deal on the stroller. 



drsquid said:


> lind- i was always more of a stomach sleeper. i can still lay kinda on my belly with one leg tucked up. i have been using the snoogle. i always tuck my legs around the thing... i wake up to roll over which kinda sucks (usually have to dislodge a cat or two too). but i wake up exactly how i fell asleep. downside... i get itchy wrikles in my skin from the sheets. and hip pain.
> 
> cramps- leg variety. so ive always given myself cramps in my left calf (bad tendancy to hyperflex my foot for no clear reason while lying around in bed). i got a cramp in my whole leg the other day (without any contribution from me)... walking for a few seconds helped (previously just wiggling my foot/leg helped). yesterday omg. horrible cramp, just kept getting worse while i tried to walk it off.. sigh, gotta love pregnancy. oh and my zantac seems to not help anymore grrr..
> 
> bought myself a hanukah present... new mac book pro. my old one was from 2007. plus with the folks coming out i knew my dad would have issues trying to use my old slow one especially as the keyboard is acting up. plus i dont share computers well (and my dad is a computer hog). he can play with the new one... im used to the old one... and even better present... guy gave me a corporate discount (dunno if i really qualified.. heh shoulda lied and said school buti think you need id for that one). save me 200 on the computer and 110 on apple care. yay

Sorry about the leg cramps. Hopefully they don't last long. Yay for a new computer!! 



wantbabysoon said:


> I got my doppler in the mail today but after trying for half an hour or so I still could not find the heartbeat... any suggestions ladies?

Mine worked best on an empty bladder. Try empty and then full. Where are you looking? Try starting clear down at your pubic bone. Also what kind of doppler do you have? It took me a while to find the hb's and I gave up a lot but one night I was determined. You will find it. :thumbup:

*Lucie~* Good luck tomorrow!!

*BOMO~* How are meds going?

*Never~* How are you doing?


----------



## wantbabysoon

MrsC - I got the sonoline B doppler.... I was looking mainly around the belly button ... I tried with a full bladder... maybe tomorrow I will try with an empty bladder.


----------



## MrsC8776

Ok start clear down at the pubic bone. I know it sounds crazy but they really can still be down that low. Trust me! One of my girls feels like she is about to fall out she is so low. :haha: Start there and work around. Just know that your ovaries will also give off the sound of your pulse. :winkwink: I hope to hear good news tomorrow. Maybe start off with a full bladder and if you can't find baby empty it and try again.


----------



## Lindsay18

Want- don't stress:). My OB found the HB REALLY low. And we heard mine quite a few times before finding his. You'll definitely hear the difference.


----------



## MrsC8776

https://news.yahoo.com/two-inch-feather-emerges-babys-neck-212722115--abc-news-topstories.html :shock:


----------



## Lindsay18

That's insane, Mrs!!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

I am just stunned how it got there... kinda scary.

Also, I tried the doppler again and I did hear a heartbeat --- just for a couple seconds though but it was definitely the hb since i have heard it at the doctors :happydance:


----------



## MrsC8776

I know! How crazy is that?!?! One thing is for sure though I wouldn't have waited to take her in. Although I'm sure at that point there was nothing that could be done. I'm a little shocked that they just think she ate it and the body rejected it. 

want~ Yay for finding the hb!!! :happydance: I knew it would happen. Where did you find baby?


----------



## wantbabysoon

MrsC8776 said:


> I know! How crazy is that?!?! One thing is for sure though I wouldn't have waited to take her in. Although I'm sure at that point there was nothing that could be done. I'm a little shocked that they just think she ate it and the body rejected it.
> 
> want~ Yay for finding the hb!!! :happydance: I knew it would happen. Where did you find baby?

I was looking in the wrong place before :dohh: I found him 2 inches below the belly button... little above the pelvic bone..
Thanks for your advice :)


----------



## MrsC8776

Great news!!


----------



## almosthere

owch i am nervous I keep getting pain in my left side almost at my back but not quite-like on my side-its throbbing/shooting pain :( And I saw that a few hours ago about the poor little girl-so crazy it was a full feather!


----------



## MrsC8776

almosthere said:


> owch i am nervous I keep getting pain in my left side almost at my back but not quite-like on my side-its throbbing/shooting pain :( And I saw that a few hours ago about the poor little girl-so crazy it was a full feather!

Almost do you think it could be round lig. pain? So sorry to hear that you are hurting. If you are really worried about it you should go in.


----------



## almosthere

well its not in my uterus or stomach so it seems odd....can round lig pain be that far off?? The lower LEFT (sorry I said right, but its my left-right wehre the top of my baby bump is so way above belly button height...) side of my side? lol its still throbbing :/ I thought sciatic was bad but at least it is not long lasting like this! I will research round lig. pain some more!


----------



## drsquid

yup sounds like round ligament. 

feather- the story doesnt exactly make sense. i doubt she swallowed it (ie really ate it) im guessing she had it in her mouth, maybe stuck under her tongue. 

sister- i dunno what she thinks these days.. but she isnt coming out (and i honestly dont want her to. i dont really have the space etc.


----------



## almosthere

Dr-I meant to say my left side I did some quick reading and it said it shouldn't last more than 3 minutes and if it does to call a doctor but perhaps it is back pain from my growing baby bump or just extra long round lig. pain throbs...I'll give it another 9 minutes and see what happens! 

Edit-now that i just read more-I found this site I like much more and it actually says it can last for hours! https://www.whattoexpect.com/pregnancy/symptoms-and-solutions/abdominal-achiness.aspx

Time for me to relax on the couch and put my feet up-GN ladies! :)


----------



## azlissie

Almost, I'm glad you found that info - I guess as long as you don't have any other symptoms it's probably okay. Rest up!!

When did you ladies tell friends/family members you were pregnant? I've told my parents and two close friends, but I'm really tempted to tell my extended family on Christmas. It just seems like a Christmas-y thing to do but then I worry that it's too early and things could still go wrong.


----------



## MrsC8776

almost~ I hope you feel better and the pain stops. If not make sure to take care of yourself. :hugs:

drsquid~ It does seem pretty weird.


----------



## MrsC8776

azlissie said:


> Almost, I'm glad you found that info - I guess as long as you don't have any other symptoms it's probably okay. Rest up!!
> 
> When did you ladies tell friends/family members you were pregnant? I've told my parents and two close friends, but I'm really tempted to tell my extended family on Christmas. It just seems like a Christmas-y thing to do but then I worry that it's too early and things could still go wrong.

I told right away and didn't hide it. I did wait to put it on Facebook until I was 8 weeks when hubby got home. I figured if anything did happen I would want their support rather than trying to hide it.


----------



## azlissie

MrsC, I noticed on your ticker that your second anniversary is coming up! Congrats! Will you and DH celebrate when he comes home?


----------



## MrsC8776

azlissie said:


> MrsC, I noticed on your ticker that your second anniversary is coming up! Congrats! Will you and DH celebrate when he comes home?

Thank you! It is in a few day. I'm not sure what we will do when he gets home. I would like to say we will make up for lost time when he gets in but there is so much to do in so little time. He will only be home for about 3 weeks. It's crazy to think that those 3 weeks will be the last time we have an extended period of time together without little ones. I'm sure we will do dinner or something though. We have really learned to deal with times like these and send each other stuff in the mail. :thumbup:


----------



## drsquid

i had a pain the other day that i felt everytime i moved.. it sucked. i also have a pain on the left that i dont notice unless i push on it.. then wowzers that hurts.. as long as it doenst come and go in waves etc, no bleeding you are probably ok. it never hurts to ask your ob


----------



## Stinas

Getting - The doc said we could be able to see sperm within a week, so I am guessing the recovery time is very small. 

bubumaci - Thank you! I really hope we can be bump buddies! I hope this is going to work. You know how tough this whole azoo thing is. It feels like a never ending battle sometimes.

DrSquid - I just got my new pro too! Love it!!


Got an update today!!!
DH has an apt for Jan 7th for Colonoscopy and then the following tuesday he will do the surgery!!! So Jan 15th! 
So thats our plan for now! Lets hope this works ladies! I want to finally be normal!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Almost - I hope your pain has gone away? 

Want - so glad you found the heartbeat. :) I've not bought a Doppler as I know I'd get obsessed with it and be panicky!!

Dr - happy Hanukkah. Would love a new apple laptop. I have an old one too but it's still going so all good :)

Lindsay - happy cantaloupe week :)

AFM - I'm slightly ahead of those of you having scans on the 18th. Had mine yesterday. Everything looking perfect with both babies so really happy. I only have 3 more days left at school till we break for the Christmas holidays. Can not wait!!! 

Have a great day everyone xx


----------



## Pink gerbera

Stinas I have everything crossed for you that this works :) Xx


----------



## bubumaci

Stinas - that is just sooo exciting and I have everything possible crossed for two of you!! :hugs:

AZ - I guess it really is up to you, what you feel comfortable with. I know for a fact that I would not be able to keep quiet until second tri... 

Congratulations on finding the HB want :)


----------



## GettingBroody

Stinas - that's fantastic that you have a date!! :dance: It's the same date as my next OB apt too!

Az - we told our parents, siblings (& my brothers gf) and a couple of close friends on the day we found out. We told a few more friends after the 6 week scan and then we waited til 12 weeks to tell everyone else. Like MrsC I knew I would want the support if anything did go wrong rather than going through it alone so that was kind of my general rule of thumb - I told those I would also feel comfortable turning to/leaning on after a mc (if that makes sense?)

MrsC - we were talking about that feather story at work yesterday too, very strange!!!

Almost - ouch! Hope you feel better today!

Want - yay for finding the heartbeat! :D I'm like Pink - I'm very tempted to get a Doppler but I know I would get totally obsessed with it so I'm resisting for now!:haha:


----------



## sekky

Hello ladies. 

Michele01 congrats on your BFP wishing you a H&H 9months

Stinas keeing everything crossed for you

How is everyone doing? I guess well though. 

AFM- I have decided to do a medicated cycle without iui with my next cycle as I said sometimes ago. Here's the plan - Start clomid 100mg day 2-5, gonal f 75iu day 5-9. Depending on the response I might take gonal f on day 10 and 11. I start folliclar tracking on cd5 till follicles are mature and ready to pop so I will do the trigger and BD. So hoping this gets me a healthy baby in 2013


----------



## MoBaby

Stinas!! That's great!! Yat!!

Az: I'm telling my mom and dad at Christmas. I broke down and told my twin sis the other day.. I found out she is naming her baby after me so I had to.. My brother knows b/c him and his wife have been there for us. And only 2 friends know. If everything is okay at the scan next week I'll tell them :) but not on fb until end of first.


----------



## almosthere

thanks for the support ladies-unfortunately I hardly slept and called the on call obgyn after midnight-she said the pain im describing could be related to kidney stones....but I think its the sudafed I took last night as I had chills and that pain which I still have two hours after taking the medication that I was told was safe in pregnancy by my own obgyn and the pharmacist, then I threw up this am. So I am trying to get old of my regular doctors for my ear blockage and side pain....hoping to get in soon :( I just hope baby is ok


----------



## Lucie73821

25 eggs! More later when not so sleepy.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Lucie73821 said:


> 25 eggs! More later when not so sleepy.

Lucie!!! 25 EGGS IS AWESOME!! :happydance: CONGRATS!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Stinas - so happy for you!!!!! 

Good Morning everyone!!!!!! <3


----------



## MrsC8776

Stinas said:


> Getting - The doc said we could be able to see sperm within a week, so I am guessing the recovery time is very small.
> 
> bubumaci - Thank you! I really hope we can be bump buddies! I hope this is going to work. You know how tough this whole azoo thing is. It feels like a never ending battle sometimes.
> 
> DrSquid - I just got my new pro too! Love it!!
> 
> 
> Got an update today!!!
> DH has an apt for Jan 7th for Colonoscopy and then the following tuesday he will do the surgery!!! So Jan 15th!
> So thats our plan for now! Lets hope this works ladies! I want to finally be normal!

Great news about the appointments!! I'm excited for you and can't wait to hear how it goes when the time comes. 



Pink gerbera said:


> Almost - I hope your pain has gone away?
> 
> Want - so glad you found the heartbeat. :) I've not bought a Doppler as I know I'd get obsessed with it and be panicky!!
> 
> Dr - happy Hanukkah. Would love a new apple laptop. I have an old one too but it's still going so all good :)
> 
> Lindsay - happy cantaloupe week :)
> 
> AFM - I'm slightly ahead of those of you having scans on the 18th. Had mine yesterday. Everything looking perfect with both babies so really happy. I only have 3 more days left at school till we break for the Christmas holidays. Can not wait!!!
> 
> Have a great day everyone xx

I'm glad everything looked good with the babies. Are you doing a gender scan? If so when?



sekky said:


> Hello ladies.
> 
> Michele01 congrats on your BFP wishing you a H&H 9months
> 
> Stinas keeing everything crossed for you
> 
> How is everyone doing? I guess well though.
> 
> AFM- I have decided to do a medicated cycle without iui with my next cycle as I said sometimes ago. Here's the plan - Start clomid 100mg day 2-5, gonal f 75iu day 5-9. Depending on the response I might take gonal f on day 10 and 11. I start folliclar tracking on cd5 till follicles are mature and ready to pop so I will do the trigger and BD. So hoping this gets me a healthy baby in 2013

Good luck! Fx the medicated cycle is all it takes. 



almosthere said:


> thanks for the support ladies-unfortunately I hardly slept and called the on call obgyn after midnight-she said the pain im describing could be related to kidney stones....but I think its the sudafed I took last night as I had chills and that pain which I still have two hours after taking the medication that I was told was safe in pregnancy by my own obgyn and the pharmacist, then I threw up this am. So I am trying to get old of my regular doctors for my ear blockage and side pain....hoping to get in soon :( I just hope baby is ok

So sorry that you are in so much pain. :hugs: Hopefully they can get you in soon so that you know what is going on. Sudafed shouldn't be causing anything so I would bring that up as well. 



Lucie73821 said:


> 25 eggs! More later when not so sleepy.

:happydance: Great report!! Get some rest and take care of yourself.


----------



## Lindsay18

Stinas- hoooooray!!! Love when there's dates to look forward to :)

Lucie- woo hoo!!! Rest up girl!

As far as telling people, my parents knew through the whole process and DH's sister (as she's basically like our child). Other than that we had to tell everyone a little earlier than planned because I started showing early. So around 11 weeks:)


----------



## Lindsay18

Pink- So confused!!! On here it says size if a cantaloupe but on the bump.com it says banana?!! Lol


----------



## MrsC8776

Lindsay the ticker will start messing up now that you are 20 weeks. Once you get to a papaya it will start to stay there for 2-3 weeks. Same thing with the eggplant. So now I start looking at the bump for what the change is. :thumbup:


----------



## Lindsay18

ugh so annoying lol!!!


----------



## almosthere

Lucie-25 eggies, wow that is amazing!!!

Stinas-wonderful news, I hope dh's surgery goes well!


----------



## drsquid

pink= mine is from 2007 and is having some issues.. i kept running out of hard drive space without much on there so something is eating the space. and i thnk i deleted something i shouldnt cause it is not running programs it used to have no problem with. i should wipe it and start over but... i dont know where the disks are. doubt itd like the new OS. my folks are gonna be at my house for a long time. mom has an ipad but dad is a computer hog. no way i could share with him... and with the issues with this one (freezing up, sticky dirty keyboard etc) id hear about it too much... so... i ll let him use the new one (also means i dont have to worry about him deleting anything or messing anything up).

stinas- yay for dates =) and laptop

telling- all my friends knew i was trying. told my folks the day i got a pos hpt (and a few friends etc). announced on fb at 10 or 11 weeks dont remember. (cause i had too cute of a pic and wanted to post it).

lucie- wow yay

linds- on what to expect (the app) im a head of cauliflower... heh that cracks me up for some reason

bought petit fours for sunday... hopefully they dont get stale. already sampled all 3 flavors. a bit bummed it is all xmas colors but what can you do (i dont celebrate xmas and other times of year it is more pastel colored)
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## sekky

YAY for 25 eggs @lucie

Hope the pain goes away @ almosthere


----------



## GettingBroody

Fab number Lucie!!! Congrats! How are you feeling? Looking forward to your fert report tomor! :dust:

Sekky - sounds like a good plan - Best of luck! :dust:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey ladies I've been MIA....I have a lump so...going tonight to see whats going on....I can't wait until the appt next Wednesday I'll never get any rest....hope your all doing well :) Miss you ladies ;)


----------



## Pink gerbera

Lucie. Wow 25 eggs. Well done you! Look forward to your fertilisation report xx


----------



## Jenn76

Want: I have the sonoline b as well, I like it. My girl is always very low practically on my pelvic bone. I have a hard time each try at getting her HB. My boy on the other hand is higher up and I can find him in second. I also have both the 2ghz wand and the 3ghz one and prefer the 2. I find it to be more clear. Glad you got it to work, it gets easier each try.

Azlissie: We told our parents and siblings immediately. I also told two ladies at work immediately as they knew I was doing IVF. I waited till 12 weeks to tell everyone else. That just happened to fall in line with Thanksgiving so it worked well for me. I can understand wanting to use a holiday to spread the news so I would be tempted in your case as well.

Stinas: So happy to hear your have appointment dates so soon. And that's great that the surgery will work so fast. So once it is done if all goes well are you going to try naturally for awhile?

Pink: Glad to hear you scan went well. Happy 20 weeks, halfway through..... Actually we know the second half will be shorter so it must feel great.

Lindsay: happy 20 weeks to you too!

Sekky: Good Luck with your cycle! 

Almost: I hope you are able to find out what the pain is soon. Try not to worry like others have said the baby is probably safe and sound if there is no bleeding. :hugs:

Lucie: Wow congrats on 25 eggs that is amazing! Rest up!

Dr: Looks yummy, I hope your shower/Hanukkah party is a success. 

MrsC: Crazy story on the feather, scary! 

Andrea: I hope all is okay with your lump. :hugs:

So sad to hear the news today about all those poor little children that were killed. Such a horrible thing to happen. I can't even begin to think of how all those families must be feeling right now. :cry: :cry: It must touch home for some of the ladies here that are teachers. :hugs:


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi girls - anyone have any experience with a low tsh level? I'm so worried .. 9 weeks and I found out that my tsh level is .05 - I've never had a thyroid problem before. They are running more tests on my blood.


----------



## almosthere

thanks ladies! the pain has finally stopped since about 3/4 hours ago. What I am more worried about it my throwing up this am but it was only once and my chills last night and on and off today-It must be from the sudafed i took last night and now i feel guilty i hope baby is okay from it!


----------



## Lucie73821

Anyone have any crinone tips to share? I have to start using it tomorrow.


----------



## almosthere

sorry notto-cant help you there-i hope all is okay!


----------



## almosthere

crinone gel? Just tap the long part of the tube to let all the gel get to the tip and squeeze to let it all in. It is icky but you'll get used to it. Dizziness is normal-I felt horrid on it but its normal to feel off. Its easy peasy compared to shots though! =)


----------



## MrsC8776

drsquid said:


> pink= mine is from 2007 and is having some issues.. i kept running out of hard drive space without much on there so something is eating the space. and i thnk i deleted something i shouldnt cause it is not running programs it used to have no problem with. i should wipe it and start over but... i dont know where the disks are. doubt itd like the new OS. my folks are gonna be at my house for a long time. mom has an ipad but dad is a computer hog. no way i could share with him... and with the issues with this one (freezing up, sticky dirty keyboard etc) id hear about it too much... so... i ll let him use the new one (also means i dont have to worry about him deleting anything or messing anything up).
> 
> stinas- yay for dates =) and laptop
> 
> telling- all my friends knew i was trying. told my folks the day i got a pos hpt (and a few friends etc). announced on fb at 10 or 11 weeks dont remember. (cause i had too cute of a pic and wanted to post it).
> 
> lucie- wow yay
> 
> linds- on what to expect (the app) im a head of cauliflower... heh that cracks me up for some reason
> 
> bought petit fours for sunday... hopefully they dont get stale. already sampled all 3 flavors. a bit bummed it is all xmas colors but what can you do (i dont celebrate xmas and other times of year it is more pastel colored)

Have fun Sunday! Sorry to hear that they only had Christmas colors though. 



AndreaFlorida said:


> Hey ladies I've been MIA....I have a lump so...going tonight to see whats going on....I can't wait until the appt next Wednesday I'll never get any rest....hope your all doing well :) Miss you ladies ;)

I hope everything is ok. 



Jenn76 said:


> Want: I have the sonoline b as well, I like it. My girl is always very low practically on my pelvic bone. I have a hard time each try at getting her HB. My boy on the other hand is higher up and I can find him in second. I also have both the 2ghz wand and the 3ghz one and prefer the 2. I find it to be more clear. Glad you got it to work, it gets easier each try.
> 
> Azlissie: We told our parents and siblings immediately. I also told two ladies at work immediately as they knew I was doing IVF. I waited till 12 weeks to tell everyone else. That just happened to fall in line with Thanksgiving so it worked well for me. I can understand wanting to use a holiday to spread the news so I would be tempted in your case as well.
> 
> Stinas: So happy to hear your have appointment dates so soon. And that's great that the surgery will work so fast. So once it is done if all goes well are you going to try naturally for awhile?
> 
> Pink: Glad to hear you scan went well. Happy 20 weeks, halfway through..... Actually we know the second half will be shorter so it must feel great.
> 
> Lindsay: happy 20 weeks to you too!
> 
> Sekky: Good Luck with your cycle!
> 
> Almost: I hope you are able to find out what the pain is soon. Try not to worry like others have said the baby is probably safe and sound if there is no bleeding. :hugs:
> 
> Lucie: Wow congrats on 25 eggs that is amazing! Rest up!
> 
> Dr: Looks yummy, I hope your shower/Hanukkah party is a success.
> 
> MrsC: Crazy story on the feather, scary!
> 
> Andrea: I hope all is okay with your lump. :hugs:
> 
> So sad to hear the news today about all those poor little children that were killed. Such a horrible thing to happen. I can't even begin to think of how all those families must be feeling right now. :cry: :cry: It must touch home for some of the ladies here that are teachers. :hugs:

I was a mess this morning/afternoon watching the news. We just had the mall shooting the other day and then this happens. So many families destroyed for nothing. It just isn't fair. I don't even know how to put in to words how I feel about this whole thing. 



notoptimistic said:


> Hi girls - anyone have any experience with a low tsh level? I'm so worried .. 9 weeks and I found out that my tsh level is .05 - I've never had a thyroid problem before. They are running more tests on my blood.

I haven't but I hope someone can help. 



almosthere said:


> thanks ladies! the pain has finally stopped since about 3/4 hours ago. What I am more worried about it my throwing up this am but it was only once and my chills last night and on and off today-It must be from the sudafed i took last night and now i feel guilty i hope baby is okay from it!

I'm glad the pain is gone. Please don't feel bad. It could have been anything. The pain could have even made you feel sick like that. I'm sure baby is ok. :hugs:



Lucie73821 said:


> Anyone have any crinone tips to share? I have to start using it tomorrow.

Hopefully what Almost said is what you were looking for. I can't wait to hear your report tomorrow! Did you do ICSI or just let them fertilize naturally?


----------



## wantbabysoon

almost - Hope you are better now!

Pink - I was nervous myself and hence did not buy it until now... But my DH bought is for me as a christmas present as I have been giving him subtle hints for a while :haha: Yay for a great scan!

Lindsay & Pink - Happy cantaloupe week! I am right behind you :)

Stinas - that is great news and fingers crossed for you and DH!

lucie - 25 eggs is great!!

Hope all you ladies are doing well!

AFM, I tried my doppler again today and was able to hear the heartbeat within 10 mins... Hopefully it gets better with each try.

I was really upset today with the news of the shooting. Innocent people and kids lost their lives for no reason... I wish the affected families can find strength in this horrific time :(


----------



## Pink gerbera

Mrs C - we had our gender scan at 16 weeks. I'm team purple. I need to change my signature actually to say. 

Almost - glad you are feeling better. I doubt it was sudafed that made you sick. Lets hope the sickness and pain has gone for good!

Jenn - I know it's crazy to think I'm past half way now! It's starting to get exciting as I feel I can start buying stuff. Wow baby furniture is sooo expensive!

Lucie - I can't help on the gel! Sorry hope you get some answers. 

Andrea - I hope you're ok?

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## GettingBroody

Andrea - will be thinking of you, hope all is ok :hugs:

Not - I've no experience of that sorry. Hopefully someone else does though...

Lucie - no experience of crinone either, sorry! I had pessaries, yuk!

Almost - don't worry, I'm sure baby is absolutely fine! :hugs:

All our newly pg ladies - how are ye feeling?!

Hi everyone else! :hi:


----------



## Jenn76

Notopt: My TSH was 4.6 back before IVF and they put me on Synthroid to lower that level. Last tested it was 0.6 which they were happy with. I was told it should be between 0.5 and 5.0 but for TTC below 3 is preferred, hence I went on meds. I'm not sure what they do when you are below the range I assume meds as well. They are safe to take pregnant, I am still taking mine and they worked fast for me. It took thee weeks to drop to the 0.6. I'm sure it is nothing to worry about they probably just want to be sure before giving you meds.

Almost: Glad to hear the pain has passed. I don't think the sudafed would hurt the baby. 

Lucie: Sorry I used other meds so I can't help. 

Want: I find the HB's in the same areas each time, depending on their position it can take a bit longer but eventually you will become a pro. I only use mine every few weeks now between OB appointments. Or if I don't feel them move for awhile. It's nice to have it on hand.

Pink: It sure does add up. Cribs plus change table plus mattresses and bedding, $$$$$$$. I just bought the two infant car seats as well. Luckily most of my other stuff I am getting second hand so I'm saving there. Happy shopping!


----------



## Lindsay18

Notop- I had mild thyroid level issues. I have been taking Synthroid once a day since getting pregnant and still so- not a big deal. Super common in pregnancy. Didn't have thyroid issues before getting pregnant. Don't stress. They'll put you on meds which are totally safe:)

As for the tragedy in Connecticut, I'm still in shock. That is my friends hometown and she now lives next door to me. She can't believe what she's seeing. It's just so unimaginable that someone can be that sick. We've been getting a lot of up to the minute information from her dad who is a Superintendent in a neighboring district. Just disgusting.


----------



## Lucie73821

Just got the call. I actually had 26 eggs retrieved, and we now have 21 "growing in culture" (nurse's words). I'm assuming that means we have 21 embryos? If so, we are elated! I was told they would be calling Monday to tell me when my transfer will be. Is it Monday yet?


----------



## MrsC8776

wantbabysoon said:


> almost - Hope you are better now!
> 
> Pink - I was nervous myself and hence did not buy it until now... But my DH bought is for me as a christmas present as I have been giving him subtle hints for a while :haha: Yay for a great scan!
> 
> Lindsay & Pink - Happy cantaloupe week! I am right behind you :)
> 
> Stinas - that is great news and fingers crossed for you and DH!
> 
> lucie - 25 eggs is great!!
> 
> Hope all you ladies are doing well!
> 
> AFM, I tried my doppler again today and was able to hear the heartbeat within 10 mins... Hopefully it gets better with each try.
> 
> I was really upset today with the news of the shooting. Innocent people and kids lost their lives for no reason... I wish the affected families can find strength in this horrific time :(

Great news that you were able to find it sooner than before. It will get easier as baby gets bigger. 



Pink gerbera said:


> Mrs C - we had our gender scan at 16 weeks. I'm team purple. I need to change my signature actually to say.
> 
> Almost - glad you are feeling better. I doubt it was sudafed that made you sick. Lets hope the sickness and pain has gone for good!
> 
> Jenn - I know it's crazy to think I'm past half way now! It's starting to get exciting as I feel I can start buying stuff. Wow baby furniture is sooo expensive!
> 
> Lucie - I can't help on the gel! Sorry hope you get some answers.
> 
> Andrea - I hope you're ok?
> 
> Have a good day everyone xx

:dohh: I knew that. Sorry I forgot and should have checked before asking. 



Lucie73821 said:


> Just got the call. I actually had 26 eggs retrieved, and we now have 21 "growing in culture" (nurse's words). I'm assuming that means we have 21 embryos? If so, we are elated! I was told they would be calling Monday to tell me when my transfer will be. Is it Monday yet?

:happydance: Amazing report!! I'm so happy for you that you got more eggs than you were told and for such a great fertilization report. I'm assuming they are going for a 5dt? Either that or do you think they would have you come in some time on Monday even though that is the day they will call? I'm sure you will have many :cold:


----------



## Lucie73821

Mrs. C, my Dr. said he is aiming for a 5dt.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Lucie - fantastic report :) xx


----------



## drsquid

with 21 embryos unles something goes horribly wrong.. there is no way you arent doing 5 day. congrats =) you should def get frosties too


----------



## MrsC8776

Lucie73821 said:


> Mrs. C, my Dr. said he is aiming for a 5dt.

:thumbup: Great news! Do you know how many you will put back?


----------



## Lucie73821

I'm guessing 2. Dh and I are just so excited how much better this cycle is going. Our first cycle (with another doctor) we had 19 eggs retrieved, 13 mature, and only 9 embryos. I'm just praying we have some really good looking embryos come Monday!


----------



## GettingBroody

Fantastic report Lucie!!! :happydance:


----------



## MrsC8776

I'm sure everything will look great on Monday and you will have many still growing strong. I can't wait to hear what they have to say!


----------



## Jenn76

Congrats Lucie!!!!!! :happydance: 21 is fantastic!!!! Can't wait to hear how many blasts you will get.


----------



## azlissie

Congrats Lucie! That's a great number - sounds like the new RE knows his stuff. Best of luck with ET!


----------



## Stinas

Lucie - 25 eggs is great!!!

Jenn - We will try naturally for a while if it works. All the docs say I am perfectly fine, so if he didnt have azoo we would have been preg by now. 


I cant believe that shooting! People are just crazy! I do believe all schools should be locked down....like only parents and such should be allowed in. The elementary school I went to has doors locked, but has a buzzer with video camera that connects to the office. If your not there for a reason they wont let you in. I think all schools should have that. I have no clue if they already do, but it should be a law. 
Such a sad tragedy. My heart goes out the families of those babies!


----------



## Lindsay18

Stinas- so so sad:( looks like he broke in though. Shot out a window - they were saying. Scary to think at my school people can walk in and the security guard has them sign in. No ID checked. And they're told to go to the main office - who knows where they actually go. So scary to think.


----------



## Pink gerbera

I agree ladies the news of the school shooting is awful. I work in a school in the uk and we're pretty strict on security because about 15 years ago a similar thing happened at a tiny school in Scotland. Although if like you say Lindsay he broke in then it's difficult to know how that can be prevented. 

Lucie - looking forward to your report on Monday! I'm confident you'll have lots of great embryos!

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## almosthere

The shooting had me on tears while I was out sick from work friday due to a flu like reaction to taking sudafed-will never try that again during pregnancy! I know a lot of us are teachers here, and that event was just horribly tragic and was very upsetting. So many innocent angels in heaven.


----------



## almosthere

Lucie-21 is AMAZE! Good luck with your call Monday-although I am 99.9% positive you will for sure be doing the 5dt!


----------



## bubumaci

Lucie - Congratulations on such a successful retrieval and I really look forward to hearing how your fertility report goes! Concerning the Crinone - it really isn't very difficult, as almost already described - it's a bit like putting in a tampon with an applicator. Holding it down with the end that has the cream, tap the other end to get it all down. Then, holding it in the middle, insert and press the plunger. It should push all the cream in. If a tiny bit stays in the applicator, it doesn't matter, you should have given yourself the necessary dose.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Good luck today Lucie :)

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## Jenn76

Lucie: Hoping today brings good news! Can't wait to hear how your embabies are doing.

Dr: How was the party?

Happy scan week ladies with scans!


----------



## MrsC8776

Lucie~ I hope you got a great call today! Can't wait to hear the update!

BOMO~ How are you doing? 

drsquid~ I hope the shower went well. 

Honey, Prayin, never, sekky and Bubu~ How are you all doing?

Yay for all the scans tomorrow!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hi All, I hope everyone is doing well. I'm so ready for Winter Break (tomorrow is our last day in school) so I can finally slow down! I haven't started X-mas shopping but have been baking away to take baked goods to a bunch of my nana's friends and family. I am BEYOND sorry to have not been commenting in here much. Now that I don't have a student teacher I don't have much time during the day and I have only been checking on my phone when I go to bed. So, I have been keeping up to date on everyone just quietly stalking until Wednesday. :o)

AFM, I have a couple minutes while my kids are at PE so I wanted to say hi. I started the Lupron last week, had a slight panic attack because I didn't see the notice that it needed to be in the fridge after opening until the day after I opened it. I hope it is still ok! I quit taking BCP's Friday and have had a very mild AF start Saturday. I go in Wednesday for ultra sound and blood work then start estrace (I think) patches that day. Nothing else really to report from me. As I said, I hope you all are doing well. Don't think I don't care or am not thinking of you if I don't get a chance to respond as quickly as I would like.


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi all

Sorry I haven't been on in ages. Been a bit miserable and down since our first attempt at ivf resulted in a fail. It's been 3 months and it still hurts (I'm sure you ladies can relate)

My follow up is tomorrow after a horrible long wait - what questions should I ask?


----------



## Lucie73821

Well I was anxiously checking my phone all day waiting for the call from the Dr. At 4:40 when I hadn't heard anything (they close at 5) I called. I was told I have an arrival time Wednesday of 11:45am (they usually have you arrive 15-30 mins before your actual procedure time). When I asked about how our 21 embies were doing, they said they really don't give updates. They told me that the embryologist doesn't like to check on them daily. I guess I can understand that, but I was really hoping to hear how they are doing.

When I told Dh I was a bit disappointed, be told me that while I was still groggy from ER, he heard the Dr. and nurses scheduling other ETs. He said that they scheduled them according to how many embryos you had, the fewer, the earlier. So I guess it's good news that we're later in the morning?

I am just so astonished how differently this cycle is going. Last cycle on day 3 we had 9 embryos. We transferred 3, and the other 6 weren't suitable for freezing. I can't believe we ended up with 21 this time! I'm starting to believe we may actually end up with some to freeze!!!!

Is it Wednesday yet?


----------



## MrsC8776

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Hi All, I hope everyone is doing well. I'm so ready for Winter Break (tomorrow is our last day in school) so I can finally slow down! I haven't started X-mas shopping but have been baking away to take baked goods to a bunch of my nana's friends and family. I am BEYOND sorry to have not been commenting in here much. Now that I don't have a student teacher I don't have much time during the day and I have only been checking on my phone when I go to bed. So, I have been keeping up to date on everyone just quietly stalking until Wednesday. :o)
> 
> AFM, I have a couple minutes while my kids are at PE so I wanted to say hi. I started the Lupron last week, had a slight panic attack because I didn't see the notice that it needed to be in the fridge after opening until the day after I opened it. I hope it is still ok! I quit taking BCP's Friday and have had a very mild AF start Saturday. I go in Wednesday for ultra sound and blood work then start estrace (I think) patches that day. Nothing else really to report from me. As I said, I hope you all are doing well. Don't think I don't care or am not thinking of you if I don't get a chance to respond as quickly as I would like.

Hopefully the meds are still ok. Good luck on Wednesday at the scan. Not much longer and the meds will be started! 



Likklegemz said:


> Hi all
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on in ages. Been a bit miserable and down since our first attempt at ivf resulted in a fail. It's been 3 months and it still hurts (I'm sure you ladies can relate)
> 
> My follow up is tomorrow after a horrible long wait - what questions should I ask?

I don't have any suggestions on what to ask but I'm so sorry you are still hurting. :hugs: I wish this was easier for everyone and that it always worked. Please check in tomorrow after your appointment and let me know what they say. :hugs:



Lucie73821 said:


> Well I was anxiously checking my phone all day waiting for the call from the Dr. At 4:40 when I hadn't heard anything (they close at 5) I called. I was told I have an arrival time Wednesday of 11:45am (they usually have you arrive 15-30 mins before your actual procedure time). When I asked about how our 21 embies were doing, they said they really don't give updates. They told me that the embryologist doesn't like to check on them daily. I guess I can understand that, but I was really hoping to hear how they are doing.
> 
> When I told Dh I was a bit disappointed, be told me that while I was still groggy from ER, he heard the Dr. and nurses scheduling other ETs. He said that they scheduled them according to how many embryos you had, the fewer, the earlier. So I guess it's good news that we're later in the morning?
> 
> I am just so astonished how differently this cycle is going. Last cycle on day 3 we had 9 embryos. We transferred 3, and the other 6 weren't suitable for freezing. I can't believe we ended up with 21 this time! I'm starting to believe we may actually end up with some to freeze!!!!
> 
> Is it Wednesday yet?

Thats a little weird that you had to call them. Sounds like since you have a later ET that things are still going well. I do think you most likely have quite a few still growing strong. With 21 to begin with I'm betting you will have plenty to freeze for siblings! :winkwink: 2 more sleeps until you get your embies back and you are PUPO!! I'm sure that makes you want to go to bed right now. :haha:


----------



## azlissie

Good evening, ladies! I hope everyone's week got off to a good start. Mine was great - I had another scan today and got a really good look at the heartbeat this time! The baby was almost twice as long as last week and it's measuring at exactly 7w2d. I asked the RE how fast the heartbeat was and he said he didn't want to figure it out because then I would just stress about was it fast enough, too fast, etc. Apparently he thinks ignorance is bliss but I just wanted to know! Oh well - I have my first appt with the OB Jan 2nd so maybe she'll tell me how fast it is.

Bomo, best of luck with the meds. I'm sure the Lupron is fine. Sending you lots of :dust: for this round!

Good luck Weds, Lucie! Sounds like you've got quite a few embies going strong - that's so exciting.

Good luck with all the scans tomorrow!! I have a dentist appt tomorrow - I'd rather have a scan!
 



Attached Files:







7w2d-us.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MoBaby

yay!! your baby looks perfect :)


----------



## azlissie

Thanks Mo! How are you doing - any more bleeding episodes? When is your next scan? Hope you're feeling better!


----------



## Jenn76

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Hi All, I hope everyone is doing well. I'm so ready for Winter Break (tomorrow is our last day in school) so I can finally slow down! I haven't started X-mas shopping but have been baking away to take baked goods to a bunch of my nana's friends and family. I am BEYOND sorry to have not been commenting in here much. Now that I don't have a student teacher I don't have much time during the day and I have only been checking on my phone when I go to bed. So, I have been keeping up to date on everyone just quietly stalking until Wednesday. :o)
> 
> AFM, I have a couple minutes while my kids are at PE so I wanted to say hi. I started the Lupron last week, had a slight panic attack because I didn't see the notice that it needed to be in the fridge after opening until the day after I opened it. I hope it is still ok! I quit taking BCP's Friday and have had a very mild AF start Saturday. I go in Wednesday for ultra sound and blood work then start estrace (I think) patches that day. Nothing else really to report from me. As I said, I hope you all are doing well. Don't think I don't care or am not thinking of you if I don't get a chance to respond as quickly as I would like.

I'm sure it's probably fine, good to hear you have started. Time will fly now!



Likklegemz said:


> Hi all
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on in ages. Been a bit miserable and down since our first attempt at ivf resulted in a fail. It's been 3 months and it still hurts (I'm sure you ladies can relate)
> 
> My follow up is tomorrow after a horrible long wait - what questions should I ask?

Are you doing a FET next? I hope you can get started soon. Sorry to hear you are still feeling down. I really hope this next cycle will bring you your forever baby.



Lucie73821 said:


> Well I was anxiously checking my phone all day waiting for the call from the Dr. At 4:40 when I hadn't heard anything (they close at 5) I called. I was told I have an arrival time Wednesday of 11:45am (they usually have you arrive 15-30 mins before your actual procedure time). When I asked about how our 21 embies were doing, they said they really don't give updates. They told me that the embryologist doesn't like to check on them daily. I guess I can understand that, but I was really hoping to hear how they are doing.
> 
> When I told Dh I was a bit disappointed, be told me that while I was still groggy from ER, he heard the Dr. and nurses scheduling other ETs. He said that they scheduled them according to how many embryos you had, the fewer, the earlier. So I guess it's good news that we're later in the morning?
> 
> I am just so astonished how differently this cycle is going. Last cycle on day 3 we had 9 embryos. We transferred 3, and the other 6 weren't suitable for freezing. I can't believe we ended up with 21 this time! I'm starting to believe we may actually end up with some to freeze!!!!
> 
> Is it Wednesday yet?

I really think you will have lots of great embryos this time, some frosties too. Wednesday will be here in no time. Wishing you the best for a successful transfer. Are you doing three again?



azlissie said:


> Good evening, ladies! I hope everyone's week got off to a good start. Mine was great - I had another scan today and got a really good look at the heartbeat this time! The baby was almost twice as long as last week and it's measuring at exactly 7w2d. I asked the RE how fast the heartbeat was and he said he didn't want to figure it out because then I would just stress about was it fast enough, too fast, etc. Apparently he thinks ignorance is bliss but I just wanted to know! Oh well - I have my first appt with the OB Jan 2nd so maybe she'll tell me how fast it is.
> 
> Bomo, best of luck with the meds. I'm sure the Lupron is fine. Sending you lots of :dust: for this round!
> 
> Good luck Weds, Lucie! Sounds like you've got quite a few embies going strong - that's so exciting.
> 
> Good luck with all the scans tomorrow!! I have a dentist appt tomorrow - I'd rather have a scan!

I never got a reading either until I went to the OB. Congrats on a great scan! I'd rather a scan then dentist too.


----------



## MoBaby

I had bleeding wednesday at 6w4d (i dont remember if I posted here) and went to RE and baby was fine and heard the heartbeat. I had only 1 episode of spotting saturday since then and then today some brown spotting so I had an unofficial scan. The tech said there looks to be a small SCH below the sac and a tiny one above/to the side. (but this was not an OB tech). So, I wonder if I will have another bleed. Official scan on Wednesday and I hope the sch is gone. I will ask my RE about it. But today baby looked amazing and strong heartbeat!!! I heard it last week and it was absolutely amazing :) I cant wait to see my little bean Wednesday!


----------



## azlissie

Good luck with your scan Weds, Mo! I'm jealous you've heard the heartbeat - I'm hoping I'll get to hear it at my first appt with the OB. I hope you don't have bleeding issues the whole time - fx'd the sch goes away!


----------



## Lindsay18

Yay Mo!!! I had/have an SCH. Annoying!!! I go for another scan tomorrow. So hopefully it will be gone by now. Haven't had bleeding in several weeks.


----------



## MoBaby

lindsay: I didnt even know you had bleeding at all! Did you ever have a big bleed or mostly spotting??

I wish I would have snapped a pic today but I forgot my phone!


----------



## MrsC8776

azlissie said:


> Good evening, ladies! I hope everyone's week got off to a good start. Mine was great - I had another scan today and got a really good look at the heartbeat this time! The baby was almost twice as long as last week and it's measuring at exactly 7w2d. I asked the RE how fast the heartbeat was and he said he didn't want to figure it out because then I would just stress about was it fast enough, too fast, etc. Apparently he thinks ignorance is bliss but I just wanted to know! Oh well - I have my first appt with the OB Jan 2nd so maybe she'll tell me how fast it is.
> 
> Bomo, best of luck with the meds. I'm sure the Lupron is fine. Sending you lots of :dust: for this round!
> 
> Good luck Weds, Lucie! Sounds like you've got quite a few embies going strong - that's so exciting.
> 
> Good luck with all the scans tomorrow!! I have a dentist appt tomorrow - I'd rather have a scan!

Great news about the scan!! Sorry they wouldn't measure the hb for you. :( The ob should tell you. I don't like the whole ignorance is bliss thing when it comes to pregnancy. Actually when it comes to a lot of things! Good luck at the dentist tomorrow. 



MoBaby said:


> I had bleeding wednesday at 6w4d (i dont remember if I posted here) and went to RE and baby was fine and heard the heartbeat. I had only 1 episode of spotting saturday since then and then today some brown spotting so I had an unofficial scan. The tech said there looks to be a small SCH below the sac and a tiny one above/to the side. (but this was not an OB tech). So, I wonder if I will have another bleed. Official scan on Wednesday and I hope the sch is gone. I will ask my RE about it. But today baby looked amazing and strong heartbeat!!! I heard it last week and it was absolutely amazing :) I cant wait to see my little bean Wednesday!

Fx for no more bleeding! I look forward to you scan on Wednesday. Tomorrow and Wednesday will be busy in here I assume. 

I love that you both are due on the same day! :flower:


----------



## drsquid

bomo- i didnt fridge my lupron. i think it only needs to be when it is used over a long time period not the month or so... only stuff i had that NEEDED fridge was cetrotide. the gonal i kept in the fridge cause that way it is good til expiration date (and meant i got to pass it along to a friend). otherwise it has a much shorter life even unmixed. 

az- yay.. amazing how fast they grow.. and i didnt get a heart rate either. there really is no point... it doenst mean much that early (it starts out slow, then speeds up, then eventually slows down again). heart beat being present is the important part =) 

mo- yay for happy bean

shower- it went really well. got lots of great stuff.. lots of people showed up (some bug is going aorund so a few people didnt make it). had insane numbers of kids there (most around 7-8).. many of them have been there severaltimes and so far despite running around like loons. throwing stuffed animals etc. . and nothing (and no one) has yet broken. all the food got snarfed down with the exception of a few cookies and petit fours. house is a mess..

the blanket is for car seats. my friend made em, one pink one blue. and my sister made the squid picture
 



Attached Files:







photo(20).jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 7









photo(19).jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Pink gerbera

Dr - Yey for a great shower :)

Mo - sorry you're still experiencing bleeding but Yey for swing strong heartbeat. 

Az - great picture. Glad your scan went well. I hate the dentist too!

Likkle - sorry you're feeling down. Like Jenn said are you doing a FET?

Lucie - weird they didn't update you but like you say if they are leaving you until later on Wednesday I'd take that as a good sign!

Good luck with all the scans today ladies!


----------



## Jenn76

Mobaby: Good luck on Wednesday, I hope the bleeding goes away and you can rest easy for the rest of this pregnancy.

Dr: Glad to hear your shower was a success. Love the pics! I wish I had talent to make things like your friend and sister.


----------



## Lindsay18

Drs - so glad you had a nice shower! Presents are always awesome :)

Mo - Yeppers - they found the SCH around 7-8 weeks and it was always small. I never had red bleeding, just brown, but still scares the crap out of you!!! The spotting has stopped for several weeks now and I am hoping it's gone completely. I was told they tend to shrink throughout the pregnancy and disappear if small enough. I'll find out today :) Hopefully yours will too!!!


----------



## michelle01

az - GREAT pic ;) Glad everything is on track!

drs - Glad your shower went good; LOVE the picture and blankets :)

Hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Hi Ladies,
I am back from my scan.. Everything looks good.. Baby was measuring a couple days ahead and they confirmed a boy!!


----------



## Lindsay18

YAY, Want!!! We are only 3 days apart and boy team blue :) So happy for you!!!


----------



## michelle01

CONGRATS Want; so exciting :)

I go in for my scan in just over an hour and I don't remember being this freaked out and scared during this cycle like I am right now! PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE see something today!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Michelle - you will!! Best of luck! Can't wait to hear all about it :)


----------



## bubumaci

Michelle, Sweetie, you will :) :hugs:


----------



## wantbabysoon

michelle - you will see something for sure!! It's obvious to get nervous before but once you see your little bean it will all be worth it :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Yay!!! I get to see my little man in 2 1/2 hours!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lindsay - can't wait to hear your update! Yours is an anatomy scan as well, right?


----------



## Lindsay18

Want - I'm sure they'll still point it out haha but we had the chromosome testing done so we have known it was a boy since like 4-5 weeks :). I can't wait to see "it" on the screen though!!!


----------



## Likklegemz

HI all just a quick update following fu

Our doctorn was very good. He stated that I was probably under stimmulated at first which was why my dosage changed drastically part way thru so next time for a fresh cycle I'd start on a much higher dosages, also could explain why half fertilised abnormally - said usually would expect 6 to be ok. Apparently the neck of my womb is very narrow and with it being inverted, that ill need to have my cervix dilated next time (which apparently can help) big thing was thou I'm being referred to another doctor to have a lap within next 8-12 weeks. Wants to have a look inside and see if there's anything else at fault (possibly endo). Seems to think that I should be ok to start april / may probably with our frozen ones. 

He said that they have an 80% chance of defrosting fine, and the chances of conceiving are just as good - sometimes better as your body hasnt got all those drugs in your system.

A bit of a relief to know what's going to happen next, although the decision now is whether i have the lap at that hospital or the other one my GP referred me to? Not sure which option to do. Still feel like a bit of a mess, but hubby wants us to go on holiday during his February half term - reckons we've put our life on hold waiting for results / clinics etc that to get away from it all might be a good thing.

I'm glad i know what's my next step but part of me is slightly disappointed that if we do this route we wont be in a position to try until at least April / May so we wont have a baby next christmas (which we were both hoping that we would have our first family christmas next year

mixed emotions i think x x x


----------



## bubumaci

Hey Likkle - I can so understand how you feel :hugs: It is good, that there is a plan to go forward with. And as much as you don't feel like you want to do it (speaking from experience) : take the break. It will do you good!! You need to get away from it physically and mentally. I never would have believed it - I just wanted to keep going and was scared of every moment "missed" - and now I am completely at peace that we will be starting again in February - it has done me good and I wouldn't have thought it in a million years!! :hugs:

Maybe it won't be next Christmas - but once you have had everything checked and done and are ready to go - your starting situation will be a different one : way ahead of where you are now ... and then you will have your 2014 Christmas with your baby :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Likkle - Bubu couldn't have put it better! Whether it's next Christmas or the Christmas after, just find comfort in the fact that you will have your baby - IT WILL HAPPEN :) xoxo


----------



## michelle01

I agree with the other girls Likkle! Unfortunately things never seem to happen according to *our* plan, but as long as you know it will happen and when it does happen, it will not matter cause you will hold your baby and nothing else matters ;)

I had my scan :happydance: I am so relived, well, I still have a ways to go, but they saw a sac AND a yolk sac ;) I put a pic in my journal. I did mention to them I was traveling for 4 1/2 days next week to Arizona and the tech just looked at me and said "He will not be happy to hear that" (meaning the FS). I think they want you to be close to home the first 12 weeks in case something happens. So now I am worried...do I still go, not go??


----------



## Lindsay18

Michelle- yessssss!!! That's awesome! About traveling- I've never heard of restrictions like that. Maybe ask them what they think? I wouldn't stress.


----------



## MrsC8776

drsquid said:


> bomo- i didnt fridge my lupron. i think it only needs to be when it is used over a long time period not the month or so... only stuff i had that NEEDED fridge was cetrotide. the gonal i kept in the fridge cause that way it is good til expiration date (and meant i got to pass it along to a friend). otherwise it has a much shorter life even unmixed.
> 
> az- yay.. amazing how fast they grow.. and i didnt get a heart rate either. there really is no point... it doenst mean much that early (it starts out slow, then speeds up, then eventually slows down again). heart beat being present is the important part =)
> 
> mo- yay for happy bean
> 
> shower- it went really well. got lots of great stuff.. lots of people showed up (some bug is going aorund so a few people didnt make it). had insane numbers of kids there (most around 7-8).. many of them have been there severaltimes and so far despite running around like loons. throwing stuffed animals etc. . and nothing (and no one) has yet broken. all the food got snarfed down with the exception of a few cookies and petit fours. house is a mess..
> 
> the blanket is for car seats. my friend made em, one pink one blue. and my sister made the squid picture

I'm glad you had a good baby shower. Cute stuff that was made! 



wantbabysoon said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I am back from my scan.. Everything looks good.. Baby was measuring a couple days ahead and they confirmed a boy!!

Great news! Congrats on the official team :blue:! 



Likklegemz said:


> HI all just a quick update following fu
> 
> Our doctorn was very good. He stated that I was probably under stimmulated at first which was why my dosage changed drastically part way thru so next time for a fresh cycle I'd start on a much higher dosages, also could explain why half fertilised abnormally - said usually would expect 6 to be ok. Apparently the neck of my womb is very narrow and with it being inverted, that ill need to have my cervix dilated next time (which apparently can help) big thing was thou I'm being referred to another doctor to have a lap within next 8-12 weeks. Wants to have a look inside and see if there's anything else at fault (possibly endo). Seems to think that I should be ok to start april / may probably with our frozen ones.
> 
> He said that they have an 80% chance of defrosting fine, and the chances of conceiving are just as good - sometimes better as your body hasnt got all those drugs in your system.
> 
> A bit of a relief to know what's going to happen next, although the decision now is whether i have the lap at that hospital or the other one my GP referred me to? Not sure which option to do. Still feel like a bit of a mess, but hubby wants us to go on holiday during his February half term - reckons we've put our life on hold waiting for results / clinics etc that to get away from it all might be a good thing.
> 
> I'm glad i know what's my next step but part of me is slightly disappointed that if we do this route we wont be in a position to try until at least April / May so we wont have a baby next christmas (which we were both hoping that we would have our first family christmas next year
> 
> mixed emotions i think x x x

Sounds like they really think highly of the FET. The success rates for FET are great so try to stay positive for that. I do think a vacation before the transfer is a good idea. It will help you both relax. Not only that but it will be the last one for a long time since you will be pregnant soon after. :winkwink:



michelle01 said:


> I agree with the other girls Likkle! Unfortunately things never seem to happen according to *our* plan, but as long as you know it will happen and when it does happen, it will not matter cause you will hold your baby and nothing else matters ;)
> 
> I had my scan :happydance: I am so relived, well, I still have a ways to go, but they saw a sac AND a yolk sac ;) I put a pic in my journal. I did mention to them I was traveling for 4 1/2 days next week to Arizona and the tech just looked at me and said "He will not be happy to hear that" (meaning the FS). I think they want you to be close to home the first 12 weeks in case something happens. So now I am worried...do I still go, not go??

Again great news on the scan and I'm so glad it went well. You could always call and ask what would happen if you _need_ to travel.


----------



## Lindsay18

So I had my scan. Got to see his little "business" lol. Everything measured great! HB 138, he is weighing 14oz already! Only possible concern is the little tube thing attached to his kidneys are measuring 4 mm and normal is 3-4 mm. He said in isolation this isn't anything to worry about but wants me to come back for a third trimester scan to make sure it's resolving itself. He said if not after he's born it will most likely resolve itself then otherwise there may need to be a procedure but unlikely. He said he's thankful we had the chromosome testing done because it helps rule out possibilities. But that would only be if this concern was associated with other measurements that are off and he is measuring perfectly otherwise. So obviously I'm concerned just trying to stay positive.


----------



## michelle01

Lindsay - Stay positive! If they were really concerned they would have you come back for a follow-up or maybe see another doctor. I am sure when you go back, all will be great ;) So glad you got to see him :)


----------



## MrsC8776

Lindsay~ I'm glad your little man is doing good. Sounds like they are keeping an eye on things. That is a plus so please try to stay positive. With the testing that was done they should be able to rule a lot of things out. I know it is hard not to stress though.


----------



## Jenn76

wantbabysoon said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I am back from my scan.. Everything looks good.. Baby was measuring a couple days ahead and they confirmed a boy!!

Congrats on a great scan! 



Likklegemz said:


> HI all just a quick update following fu
> 
> Our doctorn was very good. He stated that I was probably under stimmulated at first which was why my dosage changed drastically part way thru so next time for a fresh cycle I'd start on a much higher dosages, also could explain why half fertilised abnormally - said usually would expect 6 to be ok. Apparently the neck of my womb is very narrow and with it being inverted, that ill need to have my cervix dilated next time (which apparently can help) big thing was thou I'm being referred to another doctor to have a lap within next 8-12 weeks. Wants to have a look inside and see if there's anything else at fault (possibly endo). Seems to think that I should be ok to start april / may probably with our frozen ones.
> 
> He said that they have an 80% chance of defrosting fine, and the chances of conceiving are just as good - sometimes better as your body hasnt got all those drugs in your system.
> 
> A bit of a relief to know what's going to happen next, although the decision now is whether i have the lap at that hospital or the other one my GP referred me to? Not sure which option to do. Still feel like a bit of a mess, but hubby wants us to go on holiday during his February half term - reckons we've put our life on hold waiting for results / clinics etc that to get away from it all might be a good thing.
> 
> I'm glad i know what's my next step but part of me is slightly disappointed that if we do this route we wont be in a position to try until at least April / May so we wont have a baby next christmas (which we were both hoping that we would have our first family christmas next year
> 
> mixed emotions i think x x x

Sounds like your doctor has a great plan for your next cycle. Sorry to hear you can't start sooner. I understand how I feels to get delayed. Try not to let it get you down. It will all be worth it when you get your BFP.



michelle01 said:


> I agree with the other girls Likkle! Unfortunately things never seem to happen according to *our* plan, but as long as you know it will happen and when it does happen, it will not matter cause you will hold your baby and nothing else matters ;)
> 
> I had my scan :happydance: I am so relived, well, I still have a ways to go, but they saw a sac AND a yolk sac ;) I put a pic in my journal. I did mention to them I was traveling for 4 1/2 days next week to Arizona and the tech just looked at me and said "He will not be happy to hear that" (meaning the FS). I think they want you to be close to home the first 12 weeks in case something happens. So now I am worried...do I still go, not go??

Glad to hear your scan went well. I've never heard that you can't travel. I would think as long as you aren't over exerting yourself then it should be fine. 



Lindsay18 said:


> So I had my scan. Got to see his little "business" lol. Everything measured great! HB 138, he is weighing 14oz already! Only possible concern is the little tube thing attached to his kidneys are measuring 4 mm and normal is 3-4 mm. He said in isolation this isn't anything to worry about but wants me to come back for a third trimester scan to make sure it's resolving itself. He said if not after he's born it will most likely resolve itself then otherwise there may need to be a procedure but unlikely. He said he's thankful we had the chromosome testing done because it helps rule out possibilities. But that would only be if this concern was associated with other measurements that are off and he is measuring perfectly otherwise. So obviously I'm concerned just trying to stay positive.

I'm sure they are just telling you everything as a precaution. I know several people that were told similar things and everything always worked out. If they were really concerned they would bring you back sooner. My OB warns me about everything that could possibly happen as well, it is scary. Glad to hear all else is well with your little man

AFM: My scan went great, both babies are doing perfect. I also had my glucose test and my results came back as elevated. :dohh: So I need to get retested on Thursday. Sounds like I won't need insulin just diet changes and monitoring. All the joys of pregnancy. Hope all is well with all the lovely ladies on here.


----------



## Lindsay18

Thanks ladies:). It is probably just precautions. Just stinks to have anything additional to worry about. 

Jenn- glad your scan went well! Hopefully you'll be able to steer clear from insulin:)


----------



## MoBaby

yay want! and lindsay glad scan went well. im sure the finding today is nothing. and you know chromosomal that nothing is wrong :) im sure is will be fine. 
Likkle: that sounds like a long time away but it will be worth the wait. i felt the same when i needed surgery in june and had to wait until september when i had already waited since February to get to the summer cycle.. time will pass fine and if they find something on the lap and fix it it would be better for you. They found I had an abnormal uterus and had to have my abnormal tube/side of uterus removed because if pg would have occurred on this side i would have lost my entire uterus. :)

Scan at 1:30 EST tomorrow for me... say prayers!! i hope baby is doing well.


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lindsay - I am sure everything will be fine... The doctors give all the information which sometimes I don't agree with since we as ladies worry about every little thing... but I guess that is part of their jobs... I am sure at the next scan all will be well!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Can someone help me try to figure out how to upload images on here?


----------



## MrsC8776

Jenn76 said:


> AFM: My scan went great, both babies are doing perfect. I also had my glucose test and my results came back as elevated. :dohh: So I need to get retested on Thursday. Sounds like I won't need insulin just diet changes and monitoring. All the joys of pregnancy. Hope all is well with all the lovely ladies on here.

I'm glad the scan went well. Hopefully the next glucose test comes back with a better result. Was it a fasting test? 



MoBaby said:


> yay want! and lindsay glad scan went well. im sure the finding today is nothing. and you know chromosomal that nothing is wrong :) im sure is will be fine.
> Likkle: that sounds like a long time away but it will be worth the wait. i felt the same when i needed surgery in june and had to wait until september when i had already waited since February to get to the summer cycle.. time will pass fine and if they find something on the lap and fix it it would be better for you. They found I had an abnormal uterus and had to have my abnormal tube/side of uterus removed because if pg would have occurred on this side i would have lost my entire uterus. :)
> 
> Scan at 1:30 EST tomorrow for me... say prayers!! i hope baby is doing well.

Good luck tomorrow! Although you won't need it because everything is going to be great! 



wantbabysoon said:


> Can someone help me try to figure out how to upload images on here?

Are you trying to upload from your computer or from a website? If computer what kind do you have?


----------



## wantbabysoon

MrsC - I am trying to upload from my computer... I have a Dell with Windows Vista OS.


----------



## MrsC8776

Ok if it isn't a picture size issue you should be able to do the same I do on my Mac. 

Once you hit reply or you are in the screen for a reply if you scroll down there is a "button" or what ever you want to call it that says manage attachments. Click that and it will allow you to attach a picture from your computer. Let me know if that works for you. 

If there is a size issue (I have that all the time) then you just have to make it smaller then attach it as I mentioned above. I hope this helps. :flower:


----------



## wantbabysoon

MrsC8776 said:


> Ok if it isn't a picture size issue you should be able to do the same I do on my Mac.
> 
> Once you hit reply or you are in the screen for a reply if you scroll down there is a "button" or what ever you want to call it that says manage attachments. Click that and it will allow you to attach a picture from your computer. Let me know if that works for you.
> 
> If there is a size issue (I have that all the time) then you just have to make it smaller then attach it as I mentioned above. I hope this helps. :flower:

I figured it out.... thanks so much!! pic in my journal... thank you again!


----------



## azlissie

Want, glad to hear the scan went well and congrats again on being team blue!

Jenn, sounds like you had a great scan also! It's a bummer about the elevated glucose but if you can just manage it with diet maybe it won't be too bad. And maybe the test was off and the re-test will show normal levels!

Michelle, so glad you got to see the yolk sac today! I'm sure that was a huge relief for you. I have no idea about the traveling - definitely talk to the dr directly.

Drs, your shower sounds like a lot of fun! The squid picture and blanket are amazing - it's so great to know that people care enough to spend time to make something themselves.

Lindsay, I think my friend had the same thing with her little boy - something was off with one of his kidneys at the anatomy scan but there was no sign of a problem when he was born and apparently it just fixed itself. Fx'd that happens for you as well!

Mo, best of luck for your scan tomorrow, although I'm sure everything will be just fine!

Likkle, sorry you have to wait to get going again - I understand how disappointed you are. Enjoy the mental break, though, and try to not think about TTC and enjoy your vacation!

AFM, I am feeling very bloated today and my pants were pretty uncomfortable all day. I know that it's just bloat, though, so I'm hoping it eases up. Still having pretty bad heartburn - if anyone has any natural remedies they've tried that work I'm all ears!


----------



## drsquid

lind- hydronephrosis is super common in boys and generally is see by itself. generally 4 or under is considered normal. my boy's were 3.7mm


----------



## Pink gerbera

Michelle - I'm glad your scan went well. I see from your signature you're back again soon for another scan :)

Jenn - Yey for a great scan. Sorry to hear about the glucose. Hopefully diet can fix it though :)

Lindsay - I'm glad your boy was doing well. Reading your post, although I'd be worrying, it does sound really positive. If 3-4 is normal then 4 is in the normal category. Plus like you say everything else is measuring perfectly do I think it's all precautions. The great news is you get to have another scan to check out your little man :)

Want - Yey for another great scan. And congrats on being confirmed team blue :)

Have a great day ladies xx


----------



## GettingBroody

Hey girls, just a quick one cos I'm late for work but just wanted to say Good Luck today Mo and Lucie!!! And congrats on a great scan Michelle!! :D

Have a lovely day everyone!


----------



## bubumaci

Yay Michelle :) Glad to hear you got to see everything! :) I wouldn't worry about the travelling too much, but if you are, then have a chat with the doctor.

Linds - sounds like everything is in the normal range and that they are not too concerned, but just keeping an eye on things...

Mo, Lucie :flower:


----------



## Lulu 07

Hey Ladies!! I haven't been here in forever but I miss you all! I had a rough 1st trimester due to the morning sickness and so I was never in the mood to do anything and that's why I went MIA. I also had a pretty big subchorionic hematoma that caused 2 huge bleeding episodes at around 8 weeks and went to the ER for it but thankfully that seems to have resolved. I still get slight brown spotting but that's mainly due to my placenta previa. It seems as soon as one problem resolves I get another to worry about but the previa does not worry me as much as the hematoma so I won't complain. 

I was really pleased to come back to a few BFP's!! CONGRATS LADIES!!! I'm super excited for all of you and can't wait until the rest of our group gets their BFP's. I have faith that everyone on this thread will get their BFP soon! Hang in there ladies!

I hope all you wonderful ladies are doing really well!!


----------



## michelle01

Want - What a GREAT scan pic :) 

Jenn - Yay for a great scan; glad your babies are doing good. Hopefully you won't have to worry about taking insulin!

az - Sorry about the heartburn; I just started getting a little of that myself. I remember you can take Tums to help.

Good luck today Mo :)

Hi MrsC :hi: Hope all is good with you!!!

Hope everyone has a great day!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Good luck today Lucie!



Lulu 07 said:


> Hey Ladies!! I haven't been here in forever but I miss you all! I had a rough 1st trimester due to the morning sickness and so I was never in the mood to do anything and that's why I went MIA. I also had a pretty big subchorionic hematoma that caused 2 huge bleeding episodes at around 8 weeks and went to the ER for it but thankfully that seems to have resolved. I still get slight brown spotting but that's mainly due to my placenta previa. It seems as soon as one problem resolves I get another to worry about but the previa does not worry me as much as the hematoma so I won't complain.
> 
> I was really pleased to come back to a few BFP's!! CONGRATS LADIES!!! I'm super excited for all of you and can't wait until the rest of our group gets their BFP's. I have faith that everyone on this thread will get their BFP soon! Hang in there ladies!
> 
> I hope all you wonderful ladies are doing really well!!

:hi: nice to have you back!! I'm glad things are going well for you now. 

Thanks michelle :hugs: things are going good. Nothing going on until the week of Christmas for me.


----------



## michelle01

I just got my blood results back; my hcg for 26DPO / 21dp5dt was at 5633. That seems low to me? I don't want to worry if it isn't necessary, but I would have assumed at this point my level would be around 10,000.


----------



## GettingBroody

Michelle, I just had a quick look at betabase.info and the average for 26dpo is about 5700 so I'm sure all is fine! :D


----------



## MoBaby

Michelle: your doubling time is still around 44 hours so that's perfect! And you saw your bean :) why did you have another beta after the ultrasound? i think you are just fine!!


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

When did u ladies start testing after a fet x


----------



## michelle01

Thanks guys! I don't know why I am freaking out, but I need to stop :haha: 

Mobaby - They will do blood work now with every scan; I almost wish they wouldn't cause that just gives me something else to worry over. I will get another one next Wednesday too, but as long as I see something I am good with that!


----------



## MoBaby

Hi ladies!!

Here's my bud: 7w4d

Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/vm8A5l.jpg

I am worried now b/c the heartbeat was the same as last week and I thought it would be much higher. But RE isn't concerned and says mc rate less than 5%. Honestly I think the u/s tech measured it wrong because she is the one I've had issues with before. I will have a scan at work for reassurance.


----------



## GettingBroody

Yay Mo, congrats!!! Isn't it amazing how much the scan pics change?! What did they say about the sch?


----------



## Lucie73821

An update: Out of the 26 eggs retrieved, 5 were unusable. 8 were fertilized with ICSI, but 13 fertilized on their own! Our last dr. led us to believe that we needed ICSI. As of now we have 4 expanded blastocysts (grade A), 2 early blastocysts ( I think he called these A- or B), and 9 more he said may make it to blast. He also said our grade As may begin to hatch, and if they did, they would be A+s. The rest weren't expected to catch up. He predicts we will have at least 4 to freeze, but probably more. We transferred 2 of the grade As. OTD is Dec 28th!


----------



## MoBaby

Lucie! Thats fantastic! When is your OTD?

Getting: No evidence of SCH :) I am still worried about the HR, but I shouldnt be if RE wasnt, right?? I was just expecting like 130's and it was 115- same as last week. He said baby maybe "sleeping". But he expects everything to be fine. I should have asked for a recalculation. Sigh. If its not one thing, its another.


----------



## azlissie

Mo, great pic! I guess that's why my RE wouldn't even calculate the heartrate - he didn't want me to stress out about it. He just said it looked fast and that's what we want.

Lucie, congrats on a great ET! Sounds like you'll have several frosties, too. Fx'd for you!


----------



## MoBaby

Now I wish they would not have calculated it. But all is going to be fine!! I would be more worried if baby was measuring small and the HB was small or the sac was deformed or something or there was blood around it. So all is well :) I'm putting it down to misread by the ultrasound tech (which is probable since she is not the best)... My next appt is dec 31st at 8am so hopefully I get the US tech I like :) 

When is your next scan?


----------



## MrsC8776

jkhkjnjhb8879 said:


> When did u ladies start testing after a fet x

I think quite a few ladies started testing at 5dp. I could be wrong though. When did you have your FET and on what day were they frozen? 

Hopefully someone can help. 



MoBaby said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> Here's my bud: 7w4d
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i.imgur.com/vm8A5l.jpg
> 
> I am worried now b/c the heartbeat was the same as last week and I thought it would be much higher. But RE isn't concerned and says mc rate less than 5%. Honestly I think the u/s tech measured it wrong because she is the one I've had issues with before. I will have a scan at work for reassurance.

Great scan pic! I think if the dr saw something wrong they would say something. Try not to think about the heart rate. It really doesn't tell you much. I know a lot of people think it can tell genders but that doesn't work either. As long as there is a heart beat your baby is great!! 



Lucie73821 said:


> An update: Out of the 26 eggs retrieved, 5 were unusable. 8 were fertilized with ICSI, but 13 fertilized on their own! Our last dr. led us to believe that we needed ICSI. As of now we have 4 expanded blastocysts (grade A), 2 early blastocysts ( I think he called these A- or B), and 9 more he said may make it to blast. He also said our grade As may begin to hatch, and if they did, they would be A+s. The rest weren't expected to catch up. He predicts we will have at least 4 to freeze, but probably more. We transferred 2 of the grade As. OTD is Dec 28th!

:happydance: Yay for being PUPO!! The 28th will be here in no time! Do you plan to test early? Sounds like you have so many that will freeze. This cycle was so much better than you last one. I'm very happy for you and your DH. Do they freeze tomorrow?

*BOMO~* I hope your scan went well today!


----------



## Lindsay18

Mo- that sounds awesome!!! Don't worry about the heart rate. It's definitely there and sounding good!! 

Lucie- hooray!!! Sounds very promising!!!

BOMO- waiting to hear from you!!!


----------



## Lulu 07

Michelle ~ Your hcg should be just fine so don't worry about it. My 2nd hcg had doubled in about 36 hours and the 3rd one doubled in I think 42 or 43 hours and that's with 2 babies producing hcg. The doubling time starts to slow down as the pregnancy progresses. I'm sure you have a very healthy little bean in there. 

Lucie ~ That's a great report. Congrats on being PUPO!! Looking forward to hearing how many frosties you get.

Mo ~ I love the pic! Your little bean looks perfect! Don't worry about the heart rate, it always starts off slow. At my 7 week scan, one of the babies had a hb of 127 and the other one was 118 and my RE said he just wants to see them over 100 so you're perfectly fine. 

Jk ~ I didn't do a FET but with my fresh transfer I was testing out the trigger from the day of transfer and started getting positives at 4dp5dt. Good luck!

MrsC ~ thanks for the welcome! How are your princesses doing?

I hope everyone else is doing great!!


----------



## Lulu 07

Lindsay ~ I just went back a few pages and noticed you had your 20 week scan. I'm glad everything looked good. I'm sure the tube measurement is nothing but it's good that they're keeping an eye on it. It must have been great to see your little man again.


----------



## MrsC8776

Lulu 07 said:


> Michelle ~ Your hcg should be just fine so don't worry about it. My 2nd hcg had doubled in about 36 hours and the 3rd one doubled in I think 42 or 43 hours and that's with 2 babies producing hcg. The doubling time starts to slow down as the pregnancy progresses. I'm sure you have a very healthy little bean in there.
> 
> Lucie ~ That's a great report. Congrats on being PUPO!! Looking forward to hearing how many frosties you get.
> 
> Mo ~ I love the pic! Your little bean looks perfect! Don't worry about the heart rate, it always starts off slow. At my 7 week scan, one of the babies had a hb of 127 and the other one was 118 and my RE said he just wants to see them over 100 so you're perfectly fine.
> 
> Jk ~ I didn't do a FET but with my fresh transfer I was testing out the trigger from the day of transfer and started getting positives at 4dp5dt. Good luck!
> 
> MrsC ~ thanks for the welcome! How are your princesses doing?
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing great!!

:) They are doing great! Thank you for asking. I have an OB appointment on the 26th and a scan on the 28th. They may be doing great but I think they might break me soon. :wacko: No matter what I do my back is killing me and a little someone is making my ribs ache like no other. My husband decided he would remind me how bad I will ache in 3-4 weeks since I'm already aching now. :dohh: Thanks for the reminder! 

How are you doing? When will you find out genders if you are doing so?


----------



## Pink gerbera

Lucie - what a great report. Im so sure this is it for you this time :)

Mo - great scan photo and I think your HR sounds good. I agree with what others have said, if it was anything to worry about they'd have told you. When are you able to retest at work?

Lulu - I'm not sure if I congratulated you on getting your BFP! Yey for joining the twins club :)

BOMO - I hope your scan went well?

Not optimistic - were you having a scan too? I can't remember but if you were hope it went well. 

Mrs C - not long to wait to see your girls again. I'm sorry they are causing pain. It'll all be worth it! At least that's what I'm telling myself when I'm wide awake in the middle of the night!!

H


----------



## Pink gerbera

Oops sent before I'd finished! Just gonna say hope everyone has a good day. 

Pink x


----------



## GettingBroody

Mo - the nurse never calculated the hb at any of my scans, just said it looked great. I'm sure all is fine and they'd have recalculated if they thought it was a concern...

Lucie - congrats on being PUPO with twins!!:baby::dance::baby: Sounds like everything is going perfectly this cycle and I'm sure you'll have the perfect result soon too! :dust: Are you going to test early or wait?

Jkhk - I didn't do an FET so can't help I'm afraid. Good luck!

Lulu - hi! Welcome back! :hi: Sorry you've been so sick :-( How are you doing now?

MrsC - bold baby, tell her to get her feet out of her mamma's ribs! 

Afm, all went fine at the dr on Tues and got to hear the heartbeat for the first time...:D Next apt is at the hospital on Jan 15th.


----------



## Lulu 07

MrsC ~ I'm sorry you're so achey.. I'm not looking forward to that! I guess they're already showing you who's boss lol. Hubbies are so great at making us feel better (NOT). When I'm walking in front of hubby, he starts quacking behind me because I waddle a little like a duck :haha:. He's definitely enjoying it! Did you try using the pregnancy support belt? Maybe it'll help with your back pain a little. Yaaay for a scan soon!!

AFM ~ My back is definitely achey and having trouble sleeping at night. Also, for the past few days I've been getting headaches which are no fun. Other than that I feel ok. My babies have been kicking for the past week and I started to feel their kicks from the outside right away as opposed to feeling them from the inside 1st. I absolutely love the feeling and hubby has been able to feel both babies as well which was awesome. As for genders, I went for a private scan at 13 weeks and was told that it was a BOY and a GIRL!!! I immediately started buying the cute little clothes. Then I started getting scared that since it was so early, maybe they were wrong. I ended up going for another private scan at 15 weeks and it confirmed boy and girl.:happydance:

Pink ~ Yes you did but thanks again!:hugs:

Broody ~ Thanks for asking! I'm feeling much better since my morning sickness is pretty much gone. I'd rather deal with aches and pain anytime as opposed to morning sickness. I'm glad your appointment was great. It's always amazing to hear the heartbeat. Do you get to find out the gender at your next appointment?


----------



## bubumaci

Lucie :flower: congratulations!! What a perfect report :) Sounds like you will definitely have plenty of :cold: and the chances are soooo good that you will get your :bfp: - I am really happy for you :)

FK : I have done FET, but my clinic does blood tests (6dp5dt and 9dp5dt) so I don't bother doing FRERs. I figure that the first blood test is early enough and I don't need to stress myself more by getting depressed early... Since the normal progression would be transfer of Blast on day 5, you would get hatching the next day and implantation begins after that, you can probably expect to see reliable results from 8/9 dpo - so three to four days after your transfer... I know of plenty of women have tested earlier and got their results though :)


----------



## Pink gerbera

Getting Broody - hooray for a great appt and hearing the heartbeat.


----------



## Jenn76

Lucie: Congrats on a great transfer! So glad to hear you got a bunch of great blasts and hopefully more to come.

Welcome back Lulu! Congrats on team purple! Sorry to hear you had a rough first trimester. Glad to hear you are feeling better now!

Broody: Glad to hear you had a good appointment and got to hear the heatbeat.

MrsC: Welcome to the back pain club, try a support belt it does help. My boy is up by my ribs too, but he is in and out. My husband keeps reminding me of how much worse it will be as well, so nice of him!

Michelle: I think you number sounds great, try not to worry about the numbers the range is so broad.


----------



## Lulu 07

Jenn ~ Thanks and congrats on your team purple as well!! How are you feeling?


----------



## MoBaby

Pink: I can check everyday!! Lol:) I think I'll check today just to be sure... I know all is fine but still wanna see baby!


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

ahhh having such a negative day

i did an opk and it was totally negative so im now convinced its not wrked x


----------



## MoBaby

Opk doesn't always pick up pregnancy hormone. How many days post transfer are you??


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

3dp5dt xx


----------



## MoBaby

Girl you are tooooooooooo early!!!! Way too early!!!! Wait a couple days!! Don't get down.


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

i was gunna test in the morning,, ill be 4dp5dt x


----------



## michelle01

jk - You are definitely way too early!! Wait another day or so and test again ;)

Getting - YAY for hearing the hb :)

Lulu - Awesome, boy and girl :)

MrsC - Sorry about your back pain, I am sure that is no fun. But I bet after your girls are born, you will forget all about it ;)

Hope everyone else is doing good! We are supposed to get a snow storm here in Chicago today; first one, so I know its gonna be a fun commute home later :wacko:


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

So do u think 4dp5dt is too early or is ok x


----------



## michelle01

jk - Everyone is different, some get it four days after and for others it takes a few days longer for the hcg to be picked up by a hpt. There is a girl from another thread that kept testing, kept getting bfn and was around the same time you are now and then a few days later got her bfp! So until you get a negative beta, you are not out!!! I would say keep testing for the next few days and hopefully you will get that second line! Also what are you testing with...FRER's? I found those to be more reliable then any other tests especially early on!


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

I'll be using superdrug tests which can be used bfore af is due
Iv for a frer too.


----------



## Lindsay18

JK - if you are going to be testing before your beta, I would test daily. I didn't want to test before mine just because I knew I would drive myself crazy LOL. Don't stress about it being negative now - you are definitely too early. Test once a day first thing in the morning if you definitely want to test before your beta. When is your beta again???


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

We don't have betas
Otd is the 30th December x


----------



## Lindsay18

That's not that far away!!! That's awesome! Are you going to keep testing? Like others have said FRER's are the best! Don't use digitals whatever you do.


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

I won't be using digis x


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hi Ladies... Just a quick check in to let you know ultrasound went well. No cysts so I start the patches today. I've had my 2yr old niece since yesterday and I have her 6month old sister now as well. We are going to see Santa today, hopefully they do ok. Next year (fingers crossed) I'll have my own Lo to take too. 

I hope you all have an AMAZING day!!


----------



## Lucie73821

Just got the call from the Dr's office- we have 6 frosties!!!:happydance:


----------



## michelle01

BOMO - That is great news :) So happy you are starting again!!

Lucie - YAY :happydance:


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Ahhhh just had a little bit of pink spotting I'm devestated
I'm only 3dp5dt x


----------



## MrsC8776

Pink gerbera said:


> Lucie - what a great report. Im so sure this is it for you this time :)
> 
> Mo - great scan photo and I think your HR sounds good. I agree with what others have said, if it was anything to worry about they'd have told you. When are you able to retest at work?
> 
> Lulu - I'm not sure if I congratulated you on getting your BFP! Yey for joining the twins club :)
> 
> BOMO - I hope your scan went well?
> 
> Not optimistic - were you having a scan too? I can't remember but if you were hope it went well.
> 
> Mrs C - not long to wait to see your girls again. I'm sorry they are causing pain. It'll all be worth it! At least that's what I'm telling myself when I'm wide awake in the middle of the night!!
> 
> H

They will be more than worth it! 



GettingBroody said:


> Mo - the nurse never calculated the hb at any of my scans, just said it looked great. I'm sure all is fine and they'd have recalculated if they thought it was a concern...
> 
> Lucie - congrats on being PUPO with twins!!:baby::dance::baby: Sounds like everything is going perfectly this cycle and I'm sure you'll have the perfect result soon too! :dust: Are you going to test early or wait?
> 
> Jkhk - I didn't do an FET so can't help I'm afraid. Good luck!
> 
> Lulu - hi! Welcome back! :hi: Sorry you've been so sick :-( How are you doing now?
> 
> MrsC - bold baby, tell her to get her feet out of her mamma's ribs!
> 
> Afm, all went fine at the dr on Tues and got to hear the heartbeat for the first time...:D Next apt is at the hospital on Jan 15th.

I'm glad you got to hear the heartbeat and all is good. The 15th will be here in no time! 



Lulu 07 said:


> MrsC ~ I'm sorry you're so achey.. I'm not looking forward to that! I guess they're already showing you who's boss lol. Hubbies are so great at making us feel better (NOT). When I'm walking in front of hubby, he starts quacking behind me because I waddle a little like a duck :haha:. He's definitely enjoying it! Did you try using the pregnancy support belt? Maybe it'll help with your back pain a little. Yaaay for a scan soon!!
> 
> AFM ~ My back is definitely achey and having trouble sleeping at night. Also, for the past few days I've been getting headaches which are no fun. Other than that I feel ok. My babies have been kicking for the past week and I started to feel their kicks from the outside right away as opposed to feeling them from the inside 1st. I absolutely love the feeling and hubby has been able to feel both babies as well which was awesome. As for genders, I went for a private scan at 13 weeks and was told that it was a BOY and a GIRL!!! I immediately started buying the cute little clothes. Then I started getting scared that since it was so early, maybe they were wrong. I ended up going for another private scan at 15 weeks and it confirmed boy and girl.:happydance:
> 
> Pink ~ Yes you did but thanks again!:hugs:
> 
> Broody ~ Thanks for asking! I'm feeling much better since my morning sickness is pretty much gone. I'd rather deal with aches and pain anytime as opposed to morning sickness. I'm glad your appointment was great. It's always amazing to hear the heartbeat. Do you get to find out the gender at your next appointment?

I haven't tried a belt yet but I plan on picking one up very soon. The thing is I don't do much standing and apparently thats what they are good for. Oh well I'll try it and see. Congrats on team purple!! I was just thinking that no one is having two boys yet. Either two girls or one of each. 



michelle01 said:


> jk - You are definitely way too early!! Wait another day or so and test again ;)
> 
> Getting - YAY for hearing the hb :)
> 
> Lulu - Awesome, boy and girl :)
> 
> MrsC - Sorry about your back pain, I am sure that is no fun. But I bet after your girls are born, you will forget all about it ;)
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing good! We are supposed to get a snow storm here in Chicago today; first one, so I know its gonna be a fun commute home later :wacko:

Yikes be careful getting home! Things have been pretty nasty around here. Got our first snow fall the other day but it never stays very long. I love the snow though! 



jkhkjnjhb8879 said:


> We don't have betas
> Otd is the 30th December x

Fx for a bfp! I know you just said you were having some spotting but please don't give up. It is still very early. 



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Hi Ladies... Just a quick check in to let you know ultrasound went well. No cysts so I start the patches today. I've had my 2yr old niece since yesterday and I have her 6month old sister now as well. We are going to see Santa today, hopefully they do ok. Next year (fingers crossed) I'll have my own Lo to take too.
> 
> I hope you all have an AMAZING day!!

Yay for getting started!! Next year you will have your own LO to take with you and it will be the best Christmas ever! Have fun today :)



Lucie73821 said:


> Just got the call from the Dr's office- we have 6 frosties!!!:happydance:

:happydance: Wonderful news!!


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Is 3dp5dt too late for ib x


----------



## MrsC8776

I'm not sure. I think some people have ib and some people don't. I never did so I can't answer that question correctly.


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Anyone else x


----------



## michelle01

I never got ib either so I am not sure. Have you called the dr to see what they might think?


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi Ladies!

Mo- Beautiful baby you have there!!!

Lucie- Wonderful News-- the 28th is around the corner!!!

Lindsay, MrsC, Dr, Michelle, Jenn, Lulu - and anyone I have missed....Enjoy the holidays and wishing you all the BEST OF THE BEST FOR THE NEW YEAR!!!! 


<3 Kathy


----------



## Lindsay18

Kath- enjoy your holiday too!!!

Lucie- yay!!!!

BOMO- great news! Excited for you to start.


----------



## Jenn76

Lulu 07 said:


> Jenn ~ Thanks and congrats on your team purple as well!! How are you feeling?

Feeling good, just tired looking forward to the holidays to get some rest.



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Hi Ladies... Just a quick check in to let you know ultrasound went well. No cysts so I start the patches today. I've had my 2yr old niece since yesterday and I have her 6month old sister now as well. We are going to see Santa today, hopefully they do ok. Next year (fingers crossed) I'll have my own Lo to take too.
> 
> I hope you all have an AMAZING day!!

Glad to hear your scan went well. This will be your time, next year you will be taking your little one to meet Santa. 



Lucie73821 said:


> Just got the call from the Dr's office- we have 6 frosties!!!:happydance:

Congrats Lucie!!! What a great cycle.


----------



## MoBaby

Bad news today. Baby died. Thats all. No reason. Doctor was wrong or I'm just that unlucky 5%. Guess its not going to happen for us. 

I'm probably done with this thread also. Bye.


----------



## drsquid

mo- omg im so so sorry *hugs* 

prayin= thanks =)

lucie= yay =) 

afm- folks bought plane tickets for the 12th of jan. im off work as of the 25th (well i work the 24th overnight). so excited to see them.


----------



## MrsC8776

MoBaby said:


> Bad news today. Baby died. Thats all. No reason. Doctor was wrong or I'm just that unlucky 5%. Guess its not going to happen for us.
> 
> I'm probably done with this thread also. Bye.

:cry: :hugs: I have no words. Just extreme sadness for you. I am so very sorry MoBaby. :hugs:


----------



## Lindsay18

Mo!!! I'm so sorry!!! I wish there was something else I could say. Please don't give up! :( xoxo


----------



## azlissie

Mo, I am so very sorry. I just feel awful for you. Wish I could give you a hug right now. Take care :hugs:


----------



## wantbabysoon

Mo - I am so sorry.. Please take care.


----------



## TwoRdue

Mo -I have no word that will make you feel better. I am so sorry that this is happened and just make sure you take all the time you need to grieve and all the support that you can get.. I know that you will get there even though it dont feel like it at the moment. Take care and if you ever need to talk pls message me xxxx


----------



## Stinas

Lucie - Congrats on being PUPO!!

BOMO - Yay for getting started!!

Mo - Oh no....im really sorry! I just dont get it!:hugs:


Hope everyone is doing well!! :hugs:


----------



## Pink gerbera

Mo - I'm so sorry for you :( Take the time you need. Know we are all thinking of you :(


----------



## Pink gerbera

Lindsay - happy banana week :) x


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Mo.... I am so sorry!


----------



## bubumaci

Mo ... I don't know if you are reading all our wishes for you, but if you are, please know that I am desperately sorry! I felt so sad when I read your words, it felt like little bit of my heart was breaking for you! As Two has said - please take the time to grieve and to take care of yourself / yourselves. No words will bring comfort now, I am sure :( I am so, so sorry!! :(


----------



## GettingBroody

Mo - I know no words will help right now but I am so so sorry... I cannot even begin to imagine how you must be feeling. Please take care of yourself and know that we are all here to listen if ever you need us. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Lulu 07

Mo ~ I am so sorry to hear this.. My heart broke for you when I read your post. You've been through so much already and it has only made you stronger so please hang on and don't lose hope.. You will have your forever baby soon! Please take care of yourself!! :hugs:


----------



## Lindsay18

Pink- happy banana week to you too. This ticker is making me mad though lol!!! On the Bump, last week was banana week!!! This week is Pomegranate week lol!!!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Lindsay I'd have thought a banana was bigger than a pomegranate! Who knows!! Xx


----------



## Jenn76

MoBaby said:


> Bad news today. Baby died. Thats all. No reason. Doctor was wrong or I'm just that unlucky 5%. Guess its not going to happen for us.
> 
> I'm probably done with this thread also. Bye.

Mo I am so sorry to hear this :cry: :hugs: I know you must be devastated right now. I really hope that this isn't the end of you TTC. There is still hope and I really do pray that you do have your forever baby one day. Take some time for yourself right now and just know that we are here and will be here if you need the support.


----------



## wantbabysoon

Pink gerbera said:


> Lindsay I'd have thought a banana was bigger than a pomegranate! Who knows!! Xx

The ticker is weird.. last week was Cantaloupe ... Isn't that bigger than a banana... bananas r so skinny!! haha


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Mo - my heart is in pieces....I'm so very sorry. No words will be of comfort and I understand, but please know that you are in my heart and prayers. <3

xoxoxo
Kathy


----------



## Pink gerbera

Morning all. Hope you're all busy preparing for holidays. I've broken up from school. Hooray! 2 weeks rest! 

Had a letter from the hospital. I'm B Neg blood group so gotta have an anti d injection at 28 weeks then again after birth. Anyone else in this situation?

Haj - wondering how you're getting on?

Have a good day all. 

Pink x


----------



## GettingBroody

Lulu - I'm glad you're feeling better! No, we won't be finding out the gender - staying team yellow!!

BOMO - fantastic news!!! Yay for being on the road to your bfp!

Lucie - how are you feeling? 6 frosties is great - congrats!!!

Pink - no I'm B+ so won't have to get that. I bet it'll be a piece of cake compared to all the injections we've had to give ourselves! Proper group of junkies we are!!:haha:

Afm, we're painting the nursery (and a few other rooms) today! Can't wait to start setting it up!! :D


----------



## Sunshine15

Mo, no words can express the sadness we feel for your loss. Reading your post brought tears to my eyes. My best advice is give yourself some time to deal with this but don't give up. Your frosties are waiting and you never know your miracle may be amongst them. :hug: my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Sunshine15

Pink gerbera said:


> Morning all. Hope you're all busy preparing for holidays. I've broken up from school. Hooray! 2 weeks rest!
> 
> Had a letter from the hospital. I'm B Neg blood group so gotta have an anti d injection at 28 weeks then again after birth. Anyone else in this situation?
> 
> Haj - wondering how you're getting on?
> 
> Have a good day all.
> 
> Pink x

Pink, I'm also going to get the 28 week shot. DH is A+ & I'm O-. Hopefully it's a small needle but like broody said after all the needles we've had to handle this will be nothing. Anything to get these miracles safe & sound in our arms :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Mo I am truly sorry for your loss :( Words just cannot say how bad I feel for you....I would go back to the doctors and demand they find out WHY this keeps happening to you. I'm so sorry :hugs: but like the other ladies have said DONT give up, that is not the answer to it trust me :( I have felt that way NUMEROUS times.....it just makes you feel worse that you aren't trying. 

Prayers your way and I hope things begin looking brighter your way, Lord knows you deserve it!


----------



## MoBaby

sunshine and pink: the rhogam shot doesnt hurt. I had it with my last mc and when i pass this one I will have to call the clinic to have it b/c im o neg. it goes into your arm like a flu shot and no big deal. 
thanks for all your kind words. I am still in disbelief; hoping this happens au natural. scheduled d/c dec 31st just in case this week nothing happens. I figure dh and I will do a transfer in the summer b/c he cant get time off work until then even though its only 1 day. but right now i have no hope that it will work because i feel like this batch is bad embryos or something. whats the chance of a chemical then mc. If I can get the material tested then we will know if there is an obvious issue. if i have the d/c i will; if its at home i dont think i could bring myself to collect the material and bring it in. 

Merry Christmas everyone. Wrapping gifts now. Probably will take a while since I waited until last minute. I have to go back out and get something for my brother because the sports socks I bought him from amazon came and they are crap so I have to return them. Traffic was a bit crazy earlier; I bet its worse.


----------



## drsquid

mo- *Hugs* hopefully you will have some really nice time with the family

getting- yay painting. im so glad i got taht done.. ive done nothing else but.. the folks are better at it than me.. i mean ill have to hear shit about what a disorganized slob i am (which i cant blame on pregnancy.. it is just me) but.. itll get done. they come out the 12th of jan and im hopeful not to deliver for another month after that so..


----------



## TwoRdue

Mo - I hope that you can have a great christmas. I am happy to hear that you will give it another go, after I lost my twins it took till the last embryo to work and I still have to be careful.. I hope you get some answers so that this will never happen again and you get your little blessing.x


----------



## Pink gerbera

Getting broody - how exciting that you are painting! We're starting straight after Christmas :)

Sunshine - I'll let you know how I get on with the shot. It's not for a few weeks though. 

Mo - glad to hear you're gonna have another go :) Hope you have a good Christmas. 

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

well ladies i got my bfp yesterday at 5dp5dt.. but since then iv been spotting alittle,, brown and pink,, should i be worried... xx


----------



## Jenn76

jkhkjnjhb8879 said:


> well ladies i got my bfp yesterday at 5dp5dt.. but since then iv been spotting alittle,, brown and pink,, should i be worried... xx

:happydance: Congrats on the BFP!!!!!! Spotting in early pregnancy can be normal. A few ladies on here have had that and all is well with them. Just take it easy and get some rest.


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

its only been pink and brown atm but man its hard to get excited about it x

im hoping its just irratated cervix from the progesterone
or old ib

if it was a chemical,, would my hpts stil get darker x


----------



## GettingBroody

Congrats Jk!! Lots of us (myself included) have had spotting and been fine. Stay positive!! :bfp:


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

when did ur spotting start and finish if u dont mind me asking
what was it like,, x


----------



## GettingBroody

It was brown and lasted for a few hours, and then very faint for another few hours. Happened at about 5 and half weeks...


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

its now just turned red,, i think this is over for me x


----------



## honeycheeks

@jkh - oh hun , im so sorry for you. :hugs:


----------



## honeycheeks

Mo - I am so sorry for you. I cant express the pain I feel over your loss. I know words cant bring comfort to you, but as the other ladies have said, take your time to grieve, only then you can overcome the loss. And be sure to ask your doctor to run some tests. My doctor just sent me for a detailed RPL testing(Recurrent Pregnancy Loss). And I hope it gives some answers. And dont give up, Im sure you and I will someday soon have a little bundle of joy in our arms.


----------



## honeycheeks

Hey Ladies, I know I have been MIA for a while. I have been taking some time off to grieve the loss of our little embies. This time the loss was really hard to take in. But now we are better. I had my appointment with my doctor a couple of days ago and I am getting a detailed investigation to find out the reason for my several miscarriages. I am glad Im getting tested so we can do the best for our remaining embies. But it is also frustrating that these tests take quite a long time. I am asked to come with for the results by the end of January. Which also means we cant have our next FET until all the results come back and God knows what the results say. I hope, with Xmas and New year around the corner, time flies.

Our wait is just getting longer :(


----------



## Jenn76

Honey: Glad to hear hey are doing more tests and I hope you get some answers. 2013 will be you year. :hugs:

Jkh: Don't count yourself out yet, it could be many things. You should call your doctor and see if they can get you in sooner then your OTD. FX that it's just a clot or something. :hugs:

Dr: Great to hear your parents are coming, will they return when the babies arrive?

Broody: Have fun painting, what color are you doing the nursery?


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

They have asked me to up my progesterone
But my clinic isn't open how til after Xmas so ill just have to hope and pray x


----------



## MrsC8776

GettingBroody said:


> Lulu - I'm glad you're feeling better! No, we won't be finding out the gender - staying team yellow!!
> 
> BOMO - fantastic news!!! Yay for being on the road to your bfp!
> 
> Lucie - how are you feeling? 6 frosties is great - congrats!!!
> 
> Pink - no I'm B+ so won't have to get that. I bet it'll be a piece of cake compared to all the injections we've had to give ourselves! Proper group of junkies we are!!:haha:
> 
> Afm, we're painting the nursery (and a few other rooms) today! Can't wait to start setting it up!! :D

I hope the painting went well! Those are some exciting times. 



MoBaby said:


> sunshine and pink: the rhogam shot doesnt hurt. I had it with my last mc and when i pass this one I will have to call the clinic to have it b/c im o neg. it goes into your arm like a flu shot and no big deal.
> thanks for all your kind words. I am still in disbelief; hoping this happens au natural. scheduled d/c dec 31st just in case this week nothing happens. I figure dh and I will do a transfer in the summer b/c he cant get time off work until then even though its only 1 day. but right now i have no hope that it will work because i feel like this batch is bad embryos or something. whats the chance of a chemical then mc. If I can get the material tested then we will know if there is an obvious issue. if i have the d/c i will; if its at home i dont think i could bring myself to collect the material and bring it in.
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone. Wrapping gifts now. Probably will take a while since I waited until last minute. I have to go back out and get something for my brother because the sports socks I bought him from amazon came and they are crap so I have to return them. Traffic was a bit crazy earlier; I bet its worse.

I'm glad that you will be trying again. I truly hope that in some way they can give you some answers. Did you do testing on the embies in the beginning? I wasn't sure if your clinic did that testing that the other girls had talked about. 



jkhkjnjhb8879 said:


> well ladies i got my bfp yesterday at 5dp5dt.. but since then iv been spotting alittle,, brown and pink,, should i be worried... xx

Congrats on the bfp!! Sorry about the spotting. It doesn't mean it's over though. 



honeycheeks said:


> Hey Ladies, I know I have been MIA for a while. I have been taking some time off to grieve the loss of our little embies. This time the loss was really hard to take in. But now we are better. I had my appointment with my doctor a couple of days ago and I am getting a detailed investigation to find out the reason for my several miscarriages. I am glad Im getting tested so we can do the best for our remaining embies. But it is also frustrating that these tests take quite a long time. I am asked to come with for the results by the end of January. Which also means we cant have our next FET until all the results come back and God knows what the results say. I hope, with Xmas and New year around the corner, time flies.
> 
> Our wait is just getting longer :(

Glad to see you back. Sounds like the testing is a good thing to do. I hope the results come back soon. I'm sure with everything going on the time will pass quickly.


----------



## MoBaby

MrsC: we didnt test them because me and dh didnt want to know if they were abnormal or not because we felt like the process was already to "unnatural" so we would just let nature do its thing. BUT if we ever have to do another full IVF cycle I would test them because I can't take this anymore. I am pretty sure this baby has something chromosomally wrong with it. We are hoping to have it tested. We have the 3 frosties and I PRAY the next one we use becomes our take home baby. Pregnancy is stressful enough and I am only going to do one full term pregnancy I've decided because its just to much.


----------



## Lindsay18

Mo- I think that's a good idea. If you're able to go ahead with chromosome testing- it will only help you. I struggled a little with it in the beginning and then we decided to do it. One of mine was chromosomally abnormal and the Dr said if it would have stuck, I would have miscarried for sure. That very well could have been what happened. Best of luck to you! Take your time doing whatever you want to do!


----------



## MrsC8776

Mo~ I understand what you are saying. I truly hope that you and your dh won't have to do another full cycle. In a way I wish that things happen naturally for you so that you can avoid another d&c. Then again I want you to have answers and I know the only way to do that is by going in on the 31st. Infertility and azoo are the worst together and this on top of it isn't fair at all. I'm thinking of you and wishing on everything that your next FET is your take home baby. :hugs:


----------



## azlissie

Mo, I really hope your take home baby is one of your frosties and you won't have to do another full cycle. But if you do another round, maybe the chromosome testing wouldn't be a bad idea - there just has to be a reason that this keeps happening. Best of luck with whatever you decide.

Getting, I hope the painting went well! What color are you doing for the nursery?

I've got another question for the ladies who've been pregnant for awhile - do your symptoms kind of come and go? I've been having the worst heartburn and now I haven't had any since yesterday, and today I went 4 hours without peeing for the first time in weeks. It just has me a little nervous, although I'm sure symptoms can't just stay the same all the time. Any insight would be appreciated!

Wishing everyone who celebrates a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## MrsC8776

azlissie~ I do remember that things kinda came and went. I didn't have very many symptoms. Enjoy the break from seeing the inside of the bathroom while you can. At the moment I feel like every commercial break I have to get up to pee. :haha: Oh and not to mention every two hours while trying to sleep! Symptoms are just one of those things that are not a for sure thing. They may come back or other ones may show up. :thumbup: Merry Christmas to you as well!


----------



## TwoRdue

Azlissie - It is normal for all your symptoms to come and go and sometimes you may even get a day or two feeling great. Try and enjoy it while you can..


----------



## Stinas

jkhkjnjhb8879 - Congrats! Dont stress out about the spotting! Pretty much all the BFP ladies here spotted.

Honey - :flower:

Mo - Im sorry this has become a never ending battle. I wish it could be easier. Try to be strong! Future azoo auntie is only a message away!


I want to wish everyone a very Merry Christmas!!! and to those who do not celebrate....have a great day off! 
:hugs:


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Hpt seems to be getting darker so I feel a little better xxx


----------



## Pink gerbera

Jk - great news that your bfp is getting darker :) Congratulations. 

Mo - I'm still so sorry for you. What you are going through happened in my last cycle so I know how much your heart is breaking. I'm glad to hear you will have another go though :)

Az - like the other ladies have said things do come and go and I often get new symptoms that replace old ones. My latest is the constant need to drink! They've checked me for gestational diabetes and at the moment I'm clear but I'm constantly thirsty!

We're starting painting our nursery in a couple of days. I'm excited! We're going with a creamy colour. Ordered our furniture couple of days ago too. It comes at the end if feb! Exciting :)

Pink x


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

My clinic isn't open til the 27th ahhhhhh x


----------



## Lindsay18

Az- symptoms definitely were sporadic that early on. I didn't have frequent bathroom breaks until around week 18 or so. 

Pink- that's exciting! I get my furniture this Wednesday!!! Yay!!!

Merry Christmas Eve to everyone who celebrates!


----------



## drsquid

jenn- it is pretty unclear on when they will come (the babies that is). folks are coming the 12th of jan and staying til the end of march. 

honey= welcome back./ good luck. i hope you get some helpful answers

az- i never had much in the way of symptoms (no real morning sickness etc). so yeah. stuff comes and goes (or never comes). 

jkh- i know you wanna get in there and see them but/./ there isnt much they can do at this point. the longer the delay/.. the greater liklihood that an us could actually show you something etc. so think of it as a positive


----------



## TwoRdue

Merry Christmas all.. Christmas brekkie here I come this baby is starving..


----------



## Lindsay18

Welp- new pregnancy side effect- nosebleeds. Yayyyyyy! Lol. Had 4 in the past 24 hours. Bought a warm humidifier to try tonight. That and saline rinse hopefully will help. Anyone else lucky like me?


----------



## Jenn76

Mo: I hope you get some answers, and I am glad to hear you are going to try again. I have a friend that had 5 unexplained MC's and finally had her forever baby. We don't have chromosome testing here but I think I would have done it if given the choice and our first round had failed. 

Jkh: Getting darker is a great sign! Did the spotting stop?

Azlissie: My symptoms come and go. I had been Heartburn free for two weeks and then it came back three days ago. Nausea comes and goes as well. I always feel like I have to pee even though I don't, that's so frustrating! 

Pink and Linsay: Yeah for getting the nursery started. I got my cribs a couple weeks ago. It makes things feel more real.

DrS: That's fantastic that they are staying or so long. It will be nice to have them dote on you during the end of he pregnancy, and help with the twins when they arrive. My mother has been my saving grace she completely dotes on me and helps me out, while my husband is the complete opposite. 

Lindsay: No to the nose bleeds, that must suck. 

Merry Christmas to everyone that celebrates it :xmas6:, this time next year I hope we all have our little ones with us or on the way. :xmas9:


----------



## GettingBroody

Jenn76 said:


> Merry Christmas to everyone that celebrates it :xmas6:, this time next year I hope we all have our little ones with us or on the way. :xmas9:

^^wss!!!^^ Hope everyone has a lovely day! &#127877;&#127876;&#127873;&#127881;&#127880;


----------



## Pink gerbera

Merry Christmas to all who celebrate :)

To me Christmas is a time to share and with you all I'd like to share a massive thank you for being my complete rock through the past 6 months. Even though we've never met, I feel fondly of you all :)

Have a great day everyone. 

Pink xx


----------



## Lulu 07

Hey Ladies!! 

I hope you are all doing well!! I had to disappear for a few days because my DH was going on a camping trip with his school and I decided the morning he was leaving that I wanted to go with him. It was a nice change but sleeping on bunk beds was no fun for my back at all. I will catch up with everyone later!

Merry Christmas to all who celebrate it!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Merry Christmas everyone! As Pink said- I am soooo thankful to have had you here for me through my journey. I continue to look forward to talking to you all each day and feel like we all have such a special connection to one another. Xoxo! Enjoy the holiday!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Merry Christmas to all of you who celebrate! As Pink and Lindsay said... Thank you for being here. I am so happy to have all of you here who have been through this crazy journey with me. I don't know what I would have done this last year or would do as I continue to move forward without you all!!


----------



## michelle01

Happy holdiays everyone! Thanks for being here, this is such a supportive group and thankful for all of you.


----------



## honeycheeks

Wishing everyone happy holidays and a wonderful new year. This thread has been my biggest source of support in the last couple of months or for the good part of last year. without the support I received from you ladies I would have been able to come this far. Thank you so much and May God bless us all with out little bundles of joy in the year 2013.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Have a lovely day everyone.


----------



## MoBaby

Gl today Michelle.


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Well I thought spotting had stopped
But no
Had a red bleed today so I'm scared. X


----------



## MrsC8776

jkh~ Have you called your dr? Just call and tell them that you got your bfp and you are spotting. 

Good luck today michelle! 

I hope you all had a great holiday!


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

There not open til tomorrow x


----------



## michelle01

jk - Can you go to the ER to get checked out? Hope it is nothing serious!

I had my scan today; saw the hb 141, baby measured 6w4d today :cloud9:


----------



## drsquid

michelle- congrats

jkh- theoretically going to the er will at least get you a beta which will give you some idea of where the numbers are but... beyond that unfortunatly there isnt much they can do. it is too early to see much by us and you will likely hear the dreaded... threatened miscarriage. the nice thing is it is pretty slow in hospitals today so the wait may not be too bad but... i know people end up complaining that they dont get much sympathy in the er with early pregnancy bleeding (which i dont doubt, and think in part it is cause er docs like to help people and there isnt much they can do for you). your best bet really is waiting til tomorrow and seeing the docs that know you and may have recommendations. if i remember correctly they already suggested upping progesterone etc. im sorry if i upset you (im not real good at phrasing things) but i want you to know im rooting for you and hope all will be well when you see the doc tomorrow, just dont want you to end up feeling worse if you go to the er and they upset you


----------



## Jenn76

Congrats Michelle!

Jkh you are in my prayers, I hope everything is ok :hugs:

Hope everyone had a great holiday.


----------



## GettingBroody

Fab news Michelle!!! :D When is your next apt?

Jkhk - keeping everything crossed for you :hugs: Keep us posted tomorrow...


----------



## Stinas

Hello everyone!

Michelle - Yayy! great news!


----------



## azlissie

Michelle, congrats on a great scan! Sounds like things are progressing perfectly.

Fx'd everything turns out okay, jkh.

I hope everyone had a great holiday! I have my last scan with my RE this Friday and then I'm off to the OB next week - so exciting!!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Yey Michelle - so happy for you :) xx


----------



## Jenn76

Azlissie: Good Luck tomorrow. That's great that you start with your OB next week. That will make the transition easier.


----------



## bubumaci

Hi Everyone :wave: sorry I was MIA for a couple of days - went to Budapest for Christmas to be with family (Grandma = 100 and Ma etc.) and got back last night.
Was unfortunately ill the whole trip, but managed to pull myself together for Christmas Eve. Christmas Day had to spend half the day in bed, but it is slowly going uphill again... Working hard on the Year End now ... *sniff*

Soooo... belatedly wishing you lovely ladies all a wonderful Christmas Season!!!

Michelle :hugs: congratulations lovely - that's great!
JK -fingers crossed for your results today Sweetie!

And - I ditto all the comments about what a wonderful group of ladies we have here - really supportive!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Jk- best wishes today, girl!!! Xoxo

Michelle- that's fantastic!!!

Bubu- I'm so sorry you are sick that whole time! Rest up and get better!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi Ladies <3

Michelle - Wonderful News!!!!!! 

JK - xoxo Easier said than done, but try not to stress...I'm sure everything will be fine.

Lindsay - Hi! Hope you're feeling better & no more nose bleeds ...xoxoxoxo

Bubu - Hope you're feeling better as well.

How is everyone else doing? Any plans for New Years Eve? 

Just wanted to say Thank you for always being there when I need answers!!!! Haven't been on as much lately due to the Christmas and settling down in the house with the new puppy....I will tell you this...it's great practice..because that lil booger gets up between 2:30 and 3:30 every night because he has to go to the bathroom....I don't remember much because my son is 18 now ...but boy is this a reality check! lol...


----------



## Lindsay18

Kathy- hahaha! That's so cute!!! We are having people here for NYE. I love to cook and we have a "family dinner" once a month here with all of our friends (usually 10-13 people). So there are about 15 people coming here for NYE:). You??


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Lindsay18 said:


> Kathy- hahaha! That's so cute!!! We are having people here for NYE. I love to cook and we have a "family dinner" once a month here with all of our friends (usually 10-13 people). So there are about 15 people coming here for NYE:). You??

NICE!!!!! I just finished making plans right now with the in-laws to go to this restaurant in Clifton...Music...food...and I'm most certain some entertainment..hehehehehehe...Can't wait! :haha:


----------



## Lucie73821

Didn't even make it to beta. AF arrived this am.


----------



## MrsC8776

bubumaci said:


> Hi Everyone :wave: sorry I was MIA for a couple of days - went to Budapest for Christmas to be with family (Grandma = 100 and Ma etc.) and got back last night.
> Was unfortunately ill the whole trip, but managed to pull myself together for Christmas Eve. Christmas Day had to spend half the day in bed, but it is slowly going uphill again... Working hard on the Year End now ... *sniff*
> 
> Soooo... belatedly wishing you lovely ladies all a wonderful Christmas Season!!!
> 
> Michelle :hugs: congratulations lovely - that's great!
> JK -fingers crossed for your results today Sweetie!
> 
> And - I ditto all the comments about what a wonderful group of ladies we have here - really supportive!!

I hope you feel better soon. 



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Hi Ladies <3
> 
> Michelle - Wonderful News!!!!!!
> 
> JK - xoxo Easier said than done, but try not to stress...I'm sure everything will be fine.
> 
> Lindsay - Hi! Hope you're feeling better & no more nose bleeds ...xoxoxoxo
> 
> Bubu - Hope you're feeling better as well.
> 
> How is everyone else doing? Any plans for New Years Eve?
> 
> Just wanted to say Thank you for always being there when I need answers!!!! Haven't been on as much lately due to the Christmas and settling down in the house with the new puppy....I will tell you this...it's great practice..because that lil booger gets up between 2:30 and 3:30 every night because he has to go to the bathroom....I don't remember much because my son is 18 now ...but boy is this a reality check! lol...

No plans here! Just getting some much needed rest and looking forward to the new year. 



Lucie73821 said:


> Didn't even make it to beta. AF arrived this am.

:hugs: I'm so sorry Lucie. The whole thing is just unfair. I truly hope one of your frosties will be it for you.


----------



## drsquid

lucie= im sorry *hugs*

bubu- ooh budapest. i liked it in the summer but... =) glad you are starting to feel better

jk= hope all goes well today


----------



## Jenn76

Lucie73821 said:


> Didn't even make it to beta. AF arrived this am.

:hugs: So sorry Lucy. Many people have better success with FETs I hope 2013 brings you your BFP.


----------



## GettingBroody

Lucie - I'm so so sorry :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Lindsay18

Lucie- I'm so so sorry honey:(. Xoxo


----------



## azlissie

Lucie, so sorry this round didn't bring you your bfp. I'm sure one of your frosties is your take home baby!


----------



## Stinas

Lucie - Im sorry!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Lucie, I'm so sorry!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Lucie - I'm so sorry :hugs: 2013 will bring your BFP. 

X


----------



## Pink gerbera

Lindsay - Happy papaya week :) xx


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

awww so sorry lucie x


----------



## GettingBroody

Jk - how did you get on yesterday?


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

its my otd on the 30th
i just rang the clinic to tell them about the spotting thats all xxx


----------



## bubumaci

Lucie - I am sorry to hear that! :hugs: My fingers are crossed for you, that at least one of your six :cold: will bring you your :bfp: !!

JK - and what did the clinic say?


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

just calle,, and they let today be otd, im to call next friday if still pg they will get me in for a scan,, or if i bleed over the weekend togo to a& e x


----------



## bubumaci

How do you feel about that - or has the spotting subsided? Congratulations on being officially PG :) :hugs:


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Just wish te spotting would stop x


----------



## Lindsay18

Pink- happy papaya!!! How are you feeling, girl?!


----------



## almosthere

Lindsay18 said:


> Welp- new pregnancy side effect- nosebleeds. Yayyyyyy! Lol. Had 4 in the past 24 hours. Bought a warm humidifier to try tonight. That and saline rinse hopefully will help. Anyone else lucky like me?

Hi ladies-just read through 3 or 4 pages trying to still catch up since I have been away on vacation. Lindsay-yes I am lucky like you! LOL After landing in Brazil from the 91/2hr flight, I got a horrid nose bleed-although I did not cal the doc as I have a bad history of long lasting and excessive blood loss. I had a NB for 10/15minutes with TMI ALERT clots and all. Have not had one since, but am very nervous to fly back home and get more nose bleeds. I have also noticed I have horrid MS triggered by hour long drives and small planes that are bumpy in landing...so got sick 3 days on vacation...no fun! Yes...threw up on my first flight landing in washington dc...lovely, not embarrassing at all or anything :haha::blush:

Anywho-wanted to say hi and wish those well who are in the IVF process...I am so sorry to those who have gotten a neg. beta.....your time will come soon!! :hugs:


----------



## Lindsay18

Almost- that's awful! I feel your pain with the NB though. I have had about 8 in the past week ugh.


----------



## drsquid

ive been lucky this winter so far.. i usually get them every winter


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hi All. . . I'm just checking in, don't have much to report. I went in for bloodwork the other day and they said they like to see a persons estrogen level above 50 and mine was 108. So, everything is going like it should. I am upping the Vivelle (sp) patches today and that makes me a little nervous as everytime I switch them (every other day) I get a migraine. If this cycle works I will be using 4 patches every other day for the first 10 weeks. I know it will all be worth it, but I'm not enjoying the headaches.

How is everyone else doing? Did you all have good holidays?


----------



## Jenn76

Jkh: Congrats on being officially pregnant, I hope the bleeding stops.

Almost: Welcome back, sorry to hear the traveling was bad. How was the big reveal? 

BOMO: Glad to hear you ar on track to your BFP. I had headaches from the start of meds until 12 weeks, they suck but worth it.


----------



## azlissie

Hello everyone! Happy weekend! I had a scan today - things are looking good!


Spoiler
It finally is starting to look like a baby!! RE pointed out arms and legs and the heartbeat was flickering away. I took my mom since she had never seen a live ultrasound before and she got a little choked up - it was cute. Here's the latest pic - baby is measuring one day ahead. https://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o750/azlissie/photo11_zpse2a0a0fc.jpg


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

I agree Jenn, if it works the headaches will all be worth it! 

Awwww Az, love seeing your LO!


----------



## MrsC8776

jkhkjnjhb8879 said:


> just calle,, and they let today be otd, im to call next friday if still pg they will get me in for a scan,, or if i bleed over the weekend togo to a& e x

Fx for no more bleeding and a great scan in the near future! Congrats again! 



almosthere said:


> Lindsay18 said:
> 
> 
> Welp- new pregnancy side effect- nosebleeds. Yayyyyyy! Lol. Had 4 in the past 24 hours. Bought a warm humidifier to try tonight. That and saline rinse hopefully will help. Anyone else lucky like me?
> 
> Hi ladies-just read through 3 or 4 pages trying to still catch up since I have been away on vacation. Lindsay-yes I am lucky like you! LOL After landing in Brazil from the 91/2hr flight, I got a horrid nose bleed-although I did not cal the doc as I have a bad history of long lasting and excessive blood loss. I had a NB for 10/15minutes with TMI ALERT clots and all. Have not had one since, but am very nervous to fly back home and get more nose bleeds. I have also noticed I have horrid MS triggered by hour long drives and small planes that are bumpy in landing...so got sick 3 days on vacation...no fun! Yes...threw up on my first flight landing in washington dc...lovely, not embarrassing at all or anything :haha::blush:
> 
> Anywho-wanted to say hi and wish those well who are in the IVF process...I am so sorry to those who have gotten a neg. beta.....your time will come soon!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Yikes at all the nose bleeds ladies. I have heard of it being associated with pregnancy. Honestly the only time I had an issue was when I was blowing my nose. Other than that I've never had a bloody nose. 



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Hi All. . . I'm just checking in, don't have much to report. I went in for bloodwork the other day and they said they like to see a persons estrogen level above 50 and mine was 108. So, everything is going like it should. I am upping the Vivelle (sp) patches today and that makes me a little nervous as everytime I switch them (every other day) I get a migraine. If this cycle works I will be using 4 patches every other day for the first 10 weeks. I know it will all be worth it, but I'm not enjoying the headaches.
> 
> How is everyone else doing? Did you all have good holidays?

Sounds like things are going great! I'm excited for you to do your transfer! Sorry about the headaches. Is there a different patch or something they can recommend to do about the headaches? 



azlissie said:


> Hello everyone! Happy weekend! I had a scan today - things are looking good!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> It finally is starting to look like a baby!! RE pointed out arms and legs and the heartbeat was flickering away. I took my mom since she had never seen a live ultrasound before and she got a little choked up - it was cute. Here's the latest pic - baby is measuring one day ahead. https://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o750/azlissie/photo11_zpse2a0a0fc.jpg

Beautiful! So glad everything is looking great. Good luck with the OB switch over.

*Mobaby~* If you are still checking in here I just wanted to say that I'm thinking of you. Also thanks for the other day. :hugs:

*Lucie~* How are you doing? I hope you are ok. :hugs:


----------



## Pink gerbera

Az - congrats on seeing your little one :) Fantastic news.

BOMO - hooray for getting closer to your bfp. Sorry the headaches are bad though 

Lindsay - I'm doing good thanks how are you? Had lots of shop vouchers for Christmas presents so I've enjoyed looking round for stuff for the babies :) As baby showers aren't really done over here I'm thinking of organising a baby afternoon tea. I'd like my DH to be involved too as he's gone on this hard journey with me. So I'm thinking of inviting couples rather than just girls. Not too sure when to organise it for though. 

Have a good day everyone x


----------



## Jenn76

Great picture Azlissie! Congrats on a great scan.

Pink: We call those Jack and Jill showers here. I had one for my wedding shower. My baby shower is going to be just women as I know my DH wouldn't enjoy it. I hope you get lots of great stuff, all new parents deserve a shower it's amazing what gifts the more experienced moms will get you that you'd never think of.


----------



## Lindsay18

Pink- that sounds fun! My shower is planned for March 3. I am having a separate "beer and diaper party" for DH that same day at a nearby sports bar. Wings, pizza, beer etc. where all the guys bring a pack of diapers lol. We are calling it a "Dadchelor Party" lol. You definitely deserve to get some gifts and be recognized for this amazing journey!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Lucie darling :( I'm so sorry that it didn't work this cycle :( bless your heart...it has got to happen soon though and I'm gonna be saying extra special prayers for you!


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

I hope I'm not speaking out of turn but I'm saw lucie we t for beta an it was 33 x
Wishing her all the luck in the world x


----------



## Lucie73821

I am massively confused. Went for beta yesterday, got the results today. It was 33. Nurse said they won't know if it is viable or not until repeat beta Monday. I'm just concerned because I've been bleeding since Thursday morning. Most of Thursday it was dark brown. Friday it was red, but not a lot. Today its barely there. Is there any hope that this could turn out positively?


----------



## GettingBroody

Lucie - I will be keeping every single finger and toe crossed that you have a little fighter in there who is determined to snuggle in! I'm sure there's no point in telling you to try and relax and not stress but I hope the wait passes quickly for you.... :dust:

Jkhk - how are you? Are you still spotting or has it stopped? :dust: for you too!


----------



## MrsC8776

Lucie73821 said:


> I am massively confused. Went for beta yesterday, got the results today. It was 33. Nurse said they won't know if it is viable or not until repeat beta Monday. I'm just concerned because I've been bleeding since Thursday morning. Most of Thursday it was dark brown. Friday it was red, but not a lot. Today its barely there. Is there any hope that this could turn out positively?

Ohhh I'm starting to think this could be a good thing. Lots of women spot or even bleed in the very beginning. I'm going to hold on to hope for you and cross my fingers for a rising beta on Monday. Secretly doing a little happy dance for you.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Fingers crossed this is it Lucie!!!


----------



## azlissie

Well Lucie I don't have any personal experience that will make you feel better but I just wanted you to know that I'm really hoping you get some good news with your second beta!! Sending you sticky baby vibes.


----------



## drsquid

lucie- wow fingers crossed.. cant wait to see the 2nd one

linds- that is my bday =) 

mine was coed.. didnt do any games. just had food, etc. opened gifts at some point which the guys were cool with


----------



## Lindsay18

Drs- oh fun!! Ill be thinking of you that day then!!


----------



## drsquid

linds- my 40th... yikes.. but ill have the babies so... (due date is the 6th but.. they wont let me go past 39 weeks so.. ). have some cake for me.. i love cake


----------



## Lindsay18

Aww thats exciting!!! Any names picked out yet?!!! And no problem about the cake!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Hi Ladies,
I have been seriously missing in action for the past couple weeks... Just too much going on with work wrapping up year end crap and then the holidays..... and I have been busy with shopping as well...

I hope everyone had a great Christmas (if you celebrate) and Happy New Year to all of you!!!

Lucie - I have my fingers crossed for you.
az - That's great news.
Pink & Lindsay - Happy Papaya Week girls!

Everyone else - Hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Drs. . . .your b-day is right before mine! I'm on the 7th. :o)


----------



## Stinas

Lucie - I hope its nothing and your second beta turns out better! 

Hi ladies! I have been reading up on everyone....no news here yet. Just hanging around. DH colonoscopy is on the 7th, then his surgery is 22 or so....i forget exact date....crazy I know. Trying to not over think it. Just praying this is our answer! 
Hope everyone is doing well!!! 
I cant believe how far along most of you ladies are....crazy how time flies!!!


----------



## drsquid

stinas- it goes so fast it really does. even while you are struggling to get the bfp and it feels like forever,,, it is amazing how many months slip by

bomo= yay pisces =) im hoping the boogers hold out for feb 20 to get pisces (i dont believe in any of that but.. fish rock). 

names- i actually am pretty sure i know what im using but im not tellng anyone til they are born. middle names are sadie for the girl and kasper for the boy (my grandparents names). not sure i think the first names i like go with the middle or the last but... quite frankly you only call them by their first name most of the time.... and these names have been stuck inmy head for a while so... it kinda balks at thinking of any others. but... who knows. may not suit them when they are born


----------



## Pink gerbera

Lucie - I'm keeping everything crossed for you that the beta rises on Monday. 

You ladies are having done lovely ideas about the coed shower. Just need to find a date now and get invites out :)

Are you ladies planning on returning to work full time once your maternity runs out? 

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## Lindsay18

Pink- I'm hopefully going to make it to the 3rd week of April then stay out for the remainder of the school year (end of June) - not get paid for 1/2 of May and June. Then use my 6 weeks of maternity leave in September so I won't come back until mid October. With the teaching position I'm in, I spend most of September and some of October doing paperwork and spreadsheets and don't start to see students until mid October anyway. So it won't affect the kids. What about you?


----------



## Jenn76

Lucie: I really hope it was just implantation bleeding. The fact that it stopped is a great sign. FX that your second beta is great. I think you do have your BFP!

Stinas: I agree time seems to fly but it also seems to stand still at the same time, if that makes sense. :wacko: I can't believe that 2012 is ending, seems to have gone so fast. Wishing you the bes with your DH's surgery, I hope this solves your azoo. 

Pink: My maternity leave is 1 year and I will definitely be going back at that time. We have already arranged daycare, which won't be cheap, but still worth it to go back. I love working, my DH on the other hand would love to not work. I wouldn't let him stay home though, he could never keep up the house and children at the same time.


----------



## michelle01

Stinas - glad things are moving along for you :)

Lucie - I am holding out hope for you ;)

az - great pic!

Hope everyone else is doing great!


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn- a year is great!!! I'm lucky to have my mom to watch him full time when I go back to work. Since I'm a teacher, I can be at her house to pick him up by 2:45 in the afternoon. So it's not too bad:)
Was it you that told me about the support band to help my back? If so, it's AMAZING!!! Idk what I would do without it! Thank you! I also went for a prenatal massage that was fantastic as well. 
However, I painted the entire nursery today and set myself back a little with my back pain. Oh well at least the nursery is painted and the furniture is here lol.


----------



## Lindsay18

Stinas-so happy everything is happening soon! I'm sure this will be your first step to your BFP!! Xoxo miss you!


----------



## Jenn76

Yes that is the belt I wear and it does work well. I think being a teacher would be great for raising a family. You'd have most of he same time off as your kids. It's great that your mom is able to look after your son. My parents actually live in our basement apartment so we have lots of support from them. I'd be lost with out my moms help, she does so much for me now that I'm pregnant. I'm starting to get a ton of hand-me-down stuff and my house is becoming over powered with baby stuff. It's crazy how much stuff two little babies need. Do you have a theme for your nursery?


----------



## Lindsay18

Aww that's so sweet!!! I painted the walls a light grey and my friend is an artist and is doing a tree with shelves as branches. And I love elephants so that will be the theme more or less:). You???


----------



## bubumaci

Well ... not sure I will be getting on here tomorrow - since we are going to a wedding ... sooo..

Wishing you all a fabulous New Year's Eve (I will have drinks for the pregnant ladies :D) and that the New Year brings those :bfp:s to all of us still waiting :)

Lucie - I have a good feeling for you and hope the second beta brings the "right" results :)

xxx over and out for 2012 xxx Bubu.


----------



## drsquid

yay grey love that color

leave- i think i get 6 weeks disability from the state (and 8 if it is a section) no paid leave from work. im taking 3 months off. stop the end of jan and go back in may. currently my contract says i work 8-10 weekdays and 4 nights which is pretty much what ive been doing so... but ill have to get a nany


----------



## Pink gerbera

I'm thinking of stopping work near the end if Feb as I'm already so tired and my feet swell if I've been on them all day! Then I'll return to work in September when the kids come back for a new year. I'm really hoping to go back 3 1/2 days a week but we'll see if they'll let me. I'm really hopeful that between my DH parents and my parents that I'll have enough child care. Need to get that sorted really!

We're painting the nursery this week. I'm just going very neutral cream. We have a gorgeous store called mamas and papas and they have a fabulous range of interiors so we're kitting it out in one of their ranges :)

Lucie - keeping everything crossed for you today :)

Hope you ladies all have a fantastic New Year's Eve! I'm seriously concerned that I won't ale midnight as I struggle to stay up past 10pm but we'll see! 

Have a great day/ night everyone x


----------



## GettingBroody

Yay for all the painting that's going on! It's so exciting getting ready for the :baby:!! (or :baby::baby: for some of you!!!) 

Lucie - good luck today! :dust:


----------



## wantbabysoon

Pink - yay for painting... I told my DH to bring take out instead of hotel reservations caus I myself can't stay awake past 10 pm.. Oh the joys of being pregnant! :haha:


----------



## Jenn76

I'm doing my nursery in a winnie the pooh theme. We had the walls painted a gender neutral green color when we moved in two years ago. I've ordered some wall decals that have yet to arrive. Below is a picture of our dogs testing out one of the new cribs. We also have the mobiles now which aren't in the picture. So it is still a work in progress.



Dr it must suck only getting 6 to 8 weeks. And I can totally understand the shift work problems with doing child care. We would have needed a nanny as well if I didn't change jobs last year. 

Pink it's nice that your family is able to help with the child care, that would be a huge savings. How much time do you get in the UK for maternity?

Happy New Year to all the lovely ladies on here!! I hope 2013 brings you all good things.... BFP's for the ladies still TTC and healthy births for all the pregnant ladies. This past year has been great getting to know all of you. I really appreciate all of the support that each of you has provide me. I feel so blessed to have met such great friends on here. Here's hoping that next year we all have our prayers answered.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi Everyone!

I received the call last night to start to take my BCP in order to prepare for the surgery on the 7th....Never got a full flow this month just some heavy spotting every other day or so for the past 2 1/2 weeks ....blah! weird ass body that I have! hehehe.....

Wishing all the lovely ladies here a wonderful New Years and endless blessings for the year to come <3 

xoxoxox


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Good luck today Lucie!!!


----------



## Jenn76

Yeah Kathy!!! So happy for you, it's all happening fast now! Congrats!!

Lucie, prayers are with you today I hope you have great news. :hugs:


----------



## azlissie

Good luck today, Lucie.

Mo, how are you doing today? You're in my thoughts.

Jenn, the nursery is looking great! And the dogs seem excited about it, too 

I'm so glad to have found all the wonderful ladies on this forum - thank you all so much for all the advice, support and encouragement you've given me!! It really does make a huge difference to talk about this stuff with others who are going through it. Hope everyone has a great New Year's Eve and a wonderful 2013!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lucie, good luck today!


----------



## Lucie73821

*My beta is 99!!!!!!*


----------



## MrsC8776

:yipee::wohoo::yipee: So this makes for an official BFP yes?!?!?! Did the dr's say anything about the bleeding? I'm beyond excited for you. It's so crazy how things just work out sometimes. :flower:


----------



## Lucie73821

Yes, this is an official BFP! I haven't had any bleeding since Friday/early Saturday. I go for another beta on the 7th! I may actually pee on a stick now, I've been too nervous to before now!


----------



## MoBaby

I updated my blog. I won't lie this sucks more than the last mc because I saw and heard the heartbeat this time several times and dr gave me such hope. He said today I can't be totally jinxed but I guess I am. Sent baby away for testing so I pray it comes back abnormal so I can get closure. If it comes back normal again like last time then he said he would have to figure out what is going on. Anyways, it is what it is and it can't be changed. I hope that God has mercy on me at some point because this is just unfair. Nothing against most of you girls but I dont understand why me, a healthy, active young lady, can't carry a baby without miscarrying or get pregnant on the first attempt with IVF. Why was this brought onto me? I hate this and can't wait for our child to be born someday. I've decided I only want 1 child (used to think twins or 2) but now after going through this, I am only willing to go through 1 pregnancy and hopefully I will be allowed to have that someday. We have 3 frosties left so hopefully our forever baby is in there. 

I cant wait until all your lovely babies are born! There will be a lot in a short time span :)


----------



## wantbabysoon

Yay Lucie!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Lucie73821 said:


> Yes, this is an official BFP! I haven't had any bleeding since Friday/early Saturday. I go for another beta on the 7th! I may actually pee on a stick now, I've been too nervous to before now!

Yes POAS time!! I look forward to hearing about your beta on the 7th. Have they set you up for a scan at some point? 



MoBaby said:


> I updated my blog. I won't lie this sucks more than the last mc because I saw and heard the heartbeat this time several times and dr gave me such hope. He said today I can't be totally jinxed but I guess I am. Sent baby away for testing so I pray it comes back abnormal so I can get closure. If it comes back normal again like last time then he said he would have to figure out what is going on. Anyways, it is what it is and it can't be changed. I hope that God has mercy on me at some point because this is just unfair. Nothing against most of you girls but I dont understand why me, a healthy, active young lady, can't carry a baby without miscarrying or get pregnant on the first attempt with IVF. Why was this brought onto me? I hate this and can't wait for our child to be born someday. I've decided I only want 1 child (used to think twins or 2) but now after going through this, I am only willing to go through 1 pregnancy and hopefully I will be allowed to have that someday. We have 3 frosties left so hopefully our forever baby is in there.
> 
> I cant wait until all your lovely babies are born! There will be a lot in a short time span :)

Thank you for checking in. :hugs: I'm so sorry that this is happening to you. It isn't fair for anyone to go through this. I do hope that you can get some answers with the testing and it will provide you with some closure. I've been thinking of you. I wish there was something I could say to make things better or to help you feel better but I know that isn't possible. Please lean on your DH right now and support each other during this difficult time. :hugs:


----------



## Jenn76

Yeah Lucie, Congrats!!!!!!!!! :happydance: So happy for you!!! Time to change you signature to say BFP!!

Mobaby: :hugs: I think we all understand how you are feeling, I'd be feeling the same. Hope the testing gives you some peace, and I truly believe your forever baby will come in 2013. You are in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs:


----------



## Lucie73821

MrsC-They said they will set me up with a scan after the next beta.


----------



## MoBaby

Jenn76 said:


> Yeah Lucie, Congrats!!!!!!!!! :happydance: So happy for you!!! Time to change you signature to say BFP!!
> 
> Mobaby: :hugs: I think we all understand how you are feeling, I'd be feeling the same. Hope the testing gives you some peace, and I truly believe your forever baby will come in 2013. You are in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs:

that would be great but it will be until 2014 until baby would be born :) we have to wait 3 months or so to try again.... but if I can make it though the first trimester in 2013 that would be great! :)


----------



## MrsC8776

Lucie73821 said:


> MrsC-They said they will set me up with a scan after the next beta.

Sounds great! Is your DH shocked? I bet you both were a little shocked with the first beta since you thought it didn't work.


----------



## Lucie73821

We are both pretty shocked right now. :)

With the betas, the important thing is that they double, right? I've done a bit of googling (which I know is dangerous) and can't help put think my numbers are on the low side?


----------



## MrsC8776

The important part is that they are doubling. The number itself doesn't matter. If you go here https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/beta_doubling_calculator.php it says your doubling time is about 30 hours. That is great! Your lo could have just implanted late. I bet it will just a lot between now and your next beta.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Congratulations Lucie, I am so happy for you!

Mo, I am so sorry you are going through this! I can't say I understand any if the mc stuff, but I do understand the not getting pregnant part. I also do a lot of questioning and not understanding how everyone I know has gotten pregnant so easily while I am struggling away. I wish I could come up with a reason why, but I've learned there isn't really one. Please know I'm thinking about you and wishing you the best!!

Happy New Years Eve everyone. I hope 2013 brings lots of healthy los and BFPs!! Much love!


----------



## MoBaby

Lucie the numbers are on the low side BUT its doubling that matters. I think one girl had a 20 at 14-15 dpo and just had her bean in november. My re said he has seen numbers in the teens and a fine outcome. With my 1st mc my first beta was a 30 or 31 then it went to an 84 then 246 but then this one my betas were very high but doubling and just seeing everyone elses betas throughout this thread some start high, some low. Like Haj who had just 69 and she has twins on board!! If it was single it would have been right where you are. So dont worry until the RE says to :)

PS: Stop googling. You will only hear great positive stories and great negative stories. And you will find research articles that will drive you mad. I have been there done that. So dont do it because it only stresses you out. Enjoy being pregnant!!!


----------



## michelle01

Just wanted to wiah everyone a happy new year!

Will catch up with personals later; I flew home from arizona today and am a bit wiped out.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Lucie - hooray for the official BFP :) So happy for you. Try not to obsess over the numbers (easier said than done, I know) I'm feeling good for you :)

Mo - I'm sorry you're having this hard time :( I hope 2013 brings you some answers and you'll be well into your second trimester this time next year. 

Jenn - it's complicated in my maternity. I'm allowed a year off but only 5 months of it is with any pay and the percentage of pay decreases regularly. I would love to take the year but there is no way we can afford it hence why I'll take 6 months at the most. 

Happy new year everyone. Looking forward to all the new BFPs we'll get and all of our lovely babies born healthy and happy. 

Pink x


----------



## Jenn76

We don't get that much either, 55% of your salary but the salary is capped at $45,900. So if you make more then the cap you only get $485 per week before tax. Daycare will cost me $380 per week for the twins so if I was to go back earlier the difference in getting my salary over the cap wouldn't be enough to make it worth while. Now if I had family that could look after my kids then going back to work would make sense. 

Happy 2013 everyone! I didn't manage to stay awake to ring the new year in, and neither did DH. Probably the first time since I was a kid that I couldn't stay awake. Lol! I hope you all had a great time.


----------



## MoBaby

I didn't stay awake either! well i went to bed around 1145-1200 but I didnt watch anything on tv or any celebrations...

Also something that is irritating me that is not even related to this thread: Why when you comment on pregnancy test in the testing section and are truthful but still hopeful towards ppl do they get all over your case??? So irritating! I think there is too much false hope with ppl on those threads seeing lines and such when they are not there... UGH. Please tell me the truth! Sorry I needed to get that off my chest lol. Have a good day. I'm off to see my grandparents; my grandma was dx with cancer last week so not doing so well :(


----------



## Lindsay18

Mo- fingers crossed that you will get some answers! Xoxo

Lucie- congratulations! I agree with Mo- STOP GOOGLING! 

Happy New Year ladies! We had about 15 people over last night. So between hosting (tons of food and drinks), cleaning up throughout, and babysitting a drunk DH lol- I'm exhausted!!! Didn't go to bed until close to 3am. DH is paying for it today though! Lol


----------



## Jenn76

I think sometimes it's hard to get the lines to show in a picture. I've seen posts before where I couldn't see anything but everyone else seemed to. I always wondered are they just being nice or are they seeing something I'm not. I just always assume the line is there and the pic doesn't do it justice. 

Sorry to hear about your grandmother. :hugs:

Lindsay sounds like a good time. I think if my DH got stupid drunk I'd leave him to sleep wherever he crashed. Back in his bachelor days he would wake up on the floor in he kitchen from time to time. I could never stay up until 3am while sober and pregnant, you must have been exhausted.


----------



## Lindsay18

Lol, Jenn- he wasn't toooooo bad but bad enough for sure. Lol. Definitely can't drink like he used to!!! It was exhausting. People didn't leave until around 2 then we were cleaning up- hate waking up to a messy house!! So yes, today I am VERY tired!


----------



## Pink gerbera

I'm impressed you stayed up so late Lindsay! Like you Jenn I didn't make midnight :)


----------



## Stinas

Happy New Year ladies!!!!!! 
May 2013 bring us all babies, lots of love, health and happiness to all!
Super happy to see 2012 gone! Ok ladies....time to see a bunch of BFP's! We can do it! Bring it on 2013!!!!!

Lucie - :happydance::happydance::happydance: Super excited for you!

Lindsay - I promise we will get together soon! Things are slowing down a bit now, so I should have a day or two off a week lol

Mo - I truly hope your forever baby is in the near future. I understand your pain and want you to know I am here for you whenever you like to vent! It truly does suck, but I am hoping this year will be it for us! I as well always imagined 3 babies, but now I will be happy with just one. 
About those threads with the test lines.....I think people like to be lied to sometimes to make themselves feel better. Most of them are neg, but they want you to "see" a line....but dont want you to say when you dont lol Weird.

Glad everyone had a good time last night!!! I was at work until 330am......we stayed and had a couple drinks after we closed....its was nice....but im too tired to do anything today lol Glad I have today and tom off. Finally! lol


----------



## drsquid

mo- it is strange isnt it.. someone started a thread about that once but it got locked. it is silly cause then they end up thinking they had chemicals etc when in reality it was just negative. there is no benefit to saying you see something that isnt there.. 

nye- i actually stayed out at a bar til last call. latest ive been out in ages (but i work 5-10pm tonight then nights the next two days so... it makes sense to do it). met some cool people. some weird gangsta looking kid asked for my number... i had to say no a few times. icko


----------



## wantbabysoon

Happy New Year everyone!!

Lindsay - that sounds like a night of fun! I barely made it to midnight, and crashed at around 12:05.. haha


----------



## Jenn76

Lol DrS that must have been funny. He probably wanted to be your baby daddy. I couldn't imagine being as pregnant as I am and having a guy hit on me. 

Stinas 2013 will be your year! I'm looking forward to everyone getting their BFP's on the front page.

I've never actually visited the testing pic section before so I decided to check it out, I see what you mean Mo. I couldn't see lines for many and it is sad to see people post day after day and there be no change and people claim they see it getting darker. I wouldn't want the false hope given to me. I saw where they can post the picture on another site and people can vote, that's probably more honest results.


----------



## MrsC8776

MoBaby said:


> I didn't stay awake either! well i went to bed around 1145-1200 but I didnt watch anything on tv or any celebrations...
> 
> Also something that is irritating me that is not even related to this thread: Why when you comment on pregnancy test in the testing section and are truthful but still hopeful towards ppl do they get all over your case??? So irritating! I think there is too much false hope with ppl on those threads seeing lines and such when they are not there... UGH. Please tell me the truth! Sorry I needed to get that off my chest lol. Have a good day. I'm off to see my grandparents; my grandma was dx with cancer last week so not doing so well :(

I see a lot of those threads as well. It's frustrating because there are people who get told they see a line on a test and like drsquid said, think they have a chemical every month. Sorry to hear about your grandmother. Mine was dx with breast cancer last year. It's a tough road but there are things that can be done. :hugs:



Lindsay18 said:


> Mo- fingers crossed that you will get some answers! Xoxo
> 
> Lucie- congratulations! I agree with Mo- STOP GOOGLING!
> 
> Happy New Year ladies! We had about 15 people over last night. So between hosting (tons of food and drinks), cleaning up throughout, and babysitting a drunk DH lol- I'm exhausted!!! Didn't go to bed until close to 3am. DH is paying for it today though! Lol

Sounds like a fun evening! Although I don't think I could have managed to stay awake until 3am. :wacko:



Stinas said:


> Happy New Year ladies!!!!!!
> May 2013 bring us all babies, lots of love, health and happiness to all!
> Super happy to see 2012 gone! Ok ladies....time to see a bunch of BFP's! We can do it! Bring it on 2013!!!!!
> 
> Lucie - :happydance::happydance::happydance: Super excited for you!
> 
> Lindsay - I promise we will get together soon! Things are slowing down a bit now, so I should have a day or two off a week lol
> 
> Mo - I truly hope your forever baby is in the near future. I understand your pain and want you to know I am here for you whenever you like to vent! It truly does suck, but I am hoping this year will be it for us! I as well always imagined 3 babies, but now I will be happy with just one.
> About those threads with the test lines.....I think people like to be lied to sometimes to make themselves feel better. Most of them are neg, but they want you to "see" a line....but dont want you to say when you dont lol Weird.
> 
> Glad everyone had a good time last night!!! I was at work until 330am......we stayed and had a couple drinks after we closed....its was nice....but im too tired to do anything today lol Glad I have today and tom off. Finally! lol

You had a long night too! Yikes at working until 330! I hope you are having a relaxing day today. 



drsquid said:


> mo- it is strange isnt it.. someone started a thread about that once but it got locked. it is silly cause then they end up thinking they had chemicals etc when in reality it was just negative. there is no benefit to saying you see something that isnt there..
> 
> nye- i actually stayed out at a bar til last call. latest ive been out in ages (but i work 5-10pm tonight then nights the next two days so... it makes sense to do it). met some cool people. some weird gangsta looking kid asked for my number... i had to say no a few times. icko

:haha: It's always the weird ones that ask for the phone number! Have a good night at work. 

AFM~ I didn't do anything last night. I was in bed by 10 and woken at midnight to all the noise outside. Other than that it was a normal day for me. We don't ever go out anyways since neither of us drink (maybe a glass of wine 1-2 times a year) so the only thing different about this NYE was hubby wasn't home.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Mo - totally agree with you on those threads! I've often wondered if it was just me being blind not seeing anything!

Mrs C - how much longer until your DH is back? 

Have a good day everyone x


----------



## bubumaci

Hello ladies :wave:

Our NYE was actually spent at a wedding ... which was a lovely event (meant that we couldn't spend NYE with the group of friends we usually do ... but hey - there's always this year :) ) - and we celebrated in style... by about 2 am we were ready to leave (tried calling a cab from about 1:30) - but to no avail. A couple of hours later, DH and friend were given a lift by another couple, picked up the car and came and got me and our other friend (they were staying at our place so we could catch a cab there and back together!) ... so, it was around 5:30 is that we got to bed! 

But it was nice - got up around 10-ish yesterday morning and had a lovely breakfast with our friends...

Stinas - my fingers and toes are so crossed for you and your DH ... and I really hope that the surgery will mean an end to the IVF and that you can get a beautiful natural :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## MrsC8776

Pink gerbera said:


> Mo - totally agree with you on those threads! I've often wondered if it was just me being blind not seeing anything!
> 
> Mrs C - how much longer until your DH is back?
> 
> Have a good day everyone x

He gets back on Friday! I'm beyond excited, it's been a long 6 weeks! 



bubumaci said:


> Hello ladies :wave:
> 
> Our NYE was actually spent at a wedding ... which was a lovely event (meant that we couldn't spend NYE with the group of friends we usually do ... but hey - there's always this year :) ) - and we celebrated in style... by about 2 am we were ready to leave (tried calling a cab from about 1:30) - but to no avail. A couple of hours later, DH and friend were given a lift by another couple, picked up the car and came and got me and our other friend (they were staying at our place so we could catch a cab there and back together!) ... so, it was around 5:30 is that we got to bed!
> 
> But it was nice - got up around 10-ish yesterday morning and had a lovely breakfast with our friends...
> 
> Stinas - my fingers and toes are so crossed for you and your DH ... and I really hope that the surgery will mean an end to the IVF and that you can get a beautiful natural :bfp: :hugs:

Sounds like a wonderful evening. Except for the no cab part! I bet the wedding was a ton of fun though. 

*Never~* If you are still hanging around how are the stims going?


----------



## michelle01

YAY MrsC for DH coming home :) 

I had my appt today, I have officially graduated from my FS and now onto my OB! My first OB appt is 1/21. The baby's hb today was 133 and she said everything looked great.

Hope everyone else is doing great!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Happy New Year everyone :) I'm still around just been really sick with Bronchitis an can't seem to kick it lately :( I hope you're all doing really well :)


----------



## azlissie

MrsC, I'm glad your hubby will be home soon! Is he going to be able to time one of his 6 week stretches at home for when the girls come?

Andrea, hope you feel better soon!

Michelle, that's awesome that you're moving on to your OB! Great heart rate.

AFM, had my first appt today with my new OB and I really like her a lot. She's not all touchy-feely, cry on my shoulder at all which is great for me because I can't stand that kind of doctor. She's very efficient, seems very smart and she told me that she delivers over 99% of her own babies. Last year she had 270 babies and delivered all but 5 of them herself, so that's reassuring.

I got to hear the heartbeat today!! It was 186 bpm which she said was great for where I am. They did a bunch of labs and they're going to set me up with an appt for the nuchal translucency scan here in a couple of weeks. It's all starting to feel very real!!

Hope everyone is having a great 2013 so far!


----------



## michelle01

Sounds like a great appt az!! What is the nuchal translucency scan? I am sure I had it with my son, but its been so long, I don't remember. Is this the 12 week scan?


----------



## azlissie

My understanding is that they are looking at a part of the baby's neck and it helps indicate whether the baby might have Downs but it's just to determine risk, not actually diagnose. And I think there's some lab work that goes along with it, too. I need to do a little more research on it.


----------



## MrsC8776

michelle01 said:


> YAY MrsC for DH coming home :)
> 
> I had my appt today, I have officially graduated from my FS and now onto my OB! My first OB appt is 1/21. The baby's hb today was 133 and she said everything looked great.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing great!

Congrats again on such a great appointment! 



azlissie said:


> MrsC, I'm glad your hubby will be home soon! Is he going to be able to time one of his 6 week stretches at home for when the girls come?
> 
> Andrea, hope you feel better soon!
> 
> Michelle, that's awesome that you're moving on to your OB! Great heart rate.
> 
> AFM, had my first appt today with my new OB and I really like her a lot. She's not all touchy-feely, cry on my shoulder at all which is great for me because I can't stand that kind of doctor. She's very efficient, seems very smart and she told me that she delivers over 99% of her own babies. Last year she had 270 babies and delivered all but 5 of them herself, so that's reassuring.
> 
> I got to hear the heartbeat today!! It was 186 bpm which she said was great for where I am. They did a bunch of labs and they're going to set me up with an appt for the nuchal translucency scan here in a couple of weeks. It's all starting to feel very real!!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great 2013 so far!

Hubby will be home for 3 weeks. Unless they can't afford a plane ticket again. :dohh: I'm 28 weeks right now (almost 29 when he gets home) so him only being home for 3 weeks puts me 32 weeks. By my calculations he will be in Afghanistan during the normal delivery times for twins. :wacko: Things are about to get a little crazy in my world! I'm hoping for a c section or induction date so that I can get him home in time for him to be here for the delivery. No matter what he will find a way to be home for 6 weeks with the girls. I'm just freaking out a little bit. 

Sounds like you had a great appointment! The NT testing is no big deal. Just a long scan but no one ever complains about that. :winkwink: They do measure the fold in the neck and a few other things along with blood work. Put everything into the computer and it spits out your odds for downs and a few other things I believe. I'm sure it will all be great!


----------



## michelle01

Oh MrsC - I can totally understand why you are a bit freaked out, but I bet that everything will work out and he will be able to be there for you and the girls! It is great he gets to be there for the 6 weeks. Hang in there, you don't want to stress out too much!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Mrs C - great that he's coming home soon. I bet he'll find you looking really different!! I can understand your nervous about him not being home when your girls come but like you say hopefully he'll get some time off with them soon after!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hi All! I hope everyone has had a good start to the New year. &#61514; My NYE was very uneventful and Im not pregnant. My 2 yr old niece stayed with me and we watched cars and had ice cream and popcorn. I was in bed and watching TV by 10 but did manage to stay up until midnight.

Stinas. . . yikes, I cant imagine working the schedules you and Drs do! Do you have to work that late often? Your husbands surgery is coming up soon! I hope all goes as planned and you get your BFP!

Drs. . . Im impressed you stayed out so late! One thing I do not miss about going out to the bars on the weekends is getting hit on by strange people. 

Lindsay. . . sounds like you had a fun NYE with people over! How are you doing? Still getting the nosebleeds?

Want, Pink, Jenn . . . How are you all doing?

Bubu. . . A NYE wedding?! How fun! Sounds like it was a late night though!

MrsC. . . just a couple more days until hubby gets home! I bet you are beyond excited! When will they let you know if you are going to have a c-section?

Michelle. . . Im so glad your scan went well!

Andrea. . . I hope you feel better soon!

Mo. . . I had never been to the testing pic section so I went and looked. I completely agree, I couldnt see lines in a lot of them either. I know for me, I would rather people tell me honestly that they see nothing than get my hopes up for no reason.

Az. . . Sounds like a great appointment, Im so glad you like your new ob! Yay for hearing the heartbeat!
AFM, I had my ultrasound and bloodwork today. My lining was 7.65 and estradiol level was at 655. They said both of those are good for where I am in my cycle. I quit using Lupron on the 7th and they do the thaw and ICSI on the 9th. I will find out on the 11th if they will do the transfer on the 12th or the 14th. I finally have started to feel like this cycle is happening. &#61514;


----------



## MrsC8776

BOMO~ I'm not sure. I have an appointment with the OB on the 14th so I'm going to speak with her about it. I need someone to work with me because I don't want to do this alone. Since I have to deliver in an OR I really want my one person to be my husband. I'm just not comfortable with anyone else being in there. Both the girls are heads down so I think they are really trying to hold off on the c section talk. 

Sounds like things are going great for you! Not much longer until things start moving quickly! I'm so excited for you and I have everything crossed that this ET works.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

I can understand why you want him to be your one person in the OR with you! That makes total sense! Hopefully they will work with you and get everything all figured out so you know what will be going on before he goes back!

Thank you on having everything crossed! I had my acupuncturist add some stress ponts today because now that it is getting closer. I want this to work so badly but keep worrying that it won't. I love that I have everyone here to be optimistic for me when I'm feeling unsure. It helps get me back on track.


----------



## azlissie

Bomo, sounds like things are going great! Do you know how many eggs you'll have from the donor? The 12th or 14th will be here before you know it. Fx'd!!

MrsC, I hope your dr will work with you to ensure that your delivery goes smoothly and I'm really hoping your dh will get to be there! I'm sure everything will work out.

Stopped at the mall on my way home from the OB and bought a really cute little yellow striped giraffe sleeper - I just couldn't resist! I've been doing a ton of research on cribs, car seats, etc. and it's got me completely overwhelmed. Why must babies have so much stuff??


----------



## Stinas

Michelle - awww thats great news!!! Yayyy!!!

Andrea - I hope you feel better soon!!!

azlissie - :flower: Ill go shopping for all your baby stuff! lol I cant wait for all of that! 

MrsC - Sorry your getting a bit freaked out. Im sure once you will get a C-section date, DH will assure you he will make it home in time. 

BOMO - Its crazy hours I know...but its our normal I guess. On the weekends its usually until 2am sometimes earlier...it all depends really, every week is different....during the week it could be from 10pm to 1am....again it varies. Im a night owl so it doe not bother me...just dont try waking me up in the am lol 
Yes, DH surgery is coming up soon! I cant wait. Next week is his colonoscopy and after that the 22nd will be right around the corner. Im excited as weird as that sounds!
Your NYE sounded relaxing! I hope I am lounging in bed next year too! Thats my plan!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Az - it sure is an expensive business! But I love all the baby shopping! 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## GettingBroody

Az - I can't believe you're nearly ten weeks already!! Have you told many people yet? Congrats on your first buy! Once you start it's hard to stop!:blush:

Michelle - love your scan pic! The baby's arm is so clear in it! Yay for graduating from the FS!

BOMO - wow, you're nearly there!! Keeping everything crossed for you and sending buckets of :dust:

Stinas - I totally understand why you are excited for dh's surgery! It's another step closer to your bfp! Yay! :dance:

MrsC - really hope your dh manages to be there with you...:hugs:

Andrea - feel better soon :flower:

Lucie - Congrats on your second beta!! :dance: I can't remember if you said you were going for another this week?

Mo - hope you are doing ok :hugs: Totally agree with you about those test pics - most of the time I can't even see a glimmer of a line and then I see loads of posts from people who say they can see it...Reminds me of the Emperors New Clothes story!

Glad everyone had a nice NYE, whether ye were out partying or at home relaxing! (like me!)

Afm, am beginning to feel tiny movements! It's so exciting! :D Put the cot together this week and set the Moses basket up (although that just involved putting the basket on the stand, lol!) Things are beginning to take shape! Wall decals arrived too but have to let the paint "cure" for another few weeks before putting them up. Today I'm finally giving in and going shopping for some maternity jeans - my own just won't do anymore!


----------



## bubumaci

BOMO - oooh.... things are really moving now! That's so exciting :) :)


----------



## Lindsay18

BOMO- yay for getting your cycle underway!!!

Stinas- glad things aren't going to be quite as crazy for you!!! We will get together soon for sure!

Getting- yay for feeling movement! It's the best!!

Baby shopping- super addictive! It's been really hard for me to watch my spending lol!!

AFM- my little man has been moving around SO much. I feel him throughout the day which is awesome! I painted the whole nursery and the crib and dresser are in. My parents and I ordered the bedding (not from where I am registering so we just bought it). Can't wait for it to get here to see it!!! I love elephants so its a white and light grey pattern with sweet little elephants on it. We are spending next weekend registering. I figure that gave the stores plenty of time to restock after the holidays and they won't be so crazy busy anymore. It is very overwhelming to look for the different "baby necessities" so I hope I have fun lol!!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

michelle01 said:


> YAY MrsC for DH coming home :)
> 
> I had my appt today, I have officially graduated from my FS and now onto my OB! My first OB appt is 1/21. The baby's hb today was 133 and she said everything looked great.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing great!

Awesome news Michelle!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Great start to the New Year


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

GettingBroody said:


> Az - I can't believe you're nearly ten weeks already!! Have you told many people yet? Congrats on your first buy! Once you start it's hard to stop!:blush:
> 
> Michelle - love your scan pic! The baby's arm is so clear in it! Yay for graduating from the FS!
> 
> BOMO - wow, you're nearly there!! Keeping everything crossed for you and sending buckets of :dust:
> 
> Stinas - I totally understand why you are excited for dh's surgery! It's another step closer to your bfp! Yay! :dance:
> 
> MrsC - really hope your dh manages to be there with you...:hugs:
> 
> Andrea - feel better soon :flower:
> 
> Lucie - Congrats on your second beta!! :dance: I can't remember if you said you were going for another this week?
> 
> Mo - hope you are doing ok :hugs: Totally agree with you about those test pics - most of the time I can't even see a glimmer of a line and then I see loads of posts from people who say they can see it...Reminds me of the Emperors New Clothes story!
> 
> Glad everyone had a nice NYE, whether ye were out partying or at home relaxing! (like me!)
> 
> Afm, am beginning to feel tiny movements! It's so exciting! :D Put the cot together this week and set the Moses basket up (although that just involved putting the basket on the stand, lol!) Things are beginning to take shape! Wall decals arrived too but have to let the paint "cure" for another few weeks before putting them up. Today I'm finally giving in and going shopping for some maternity jeans - my own just won't do anymore!


Yay for feeling movements! One of the best feeling ever!!!! :hugs:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Bomo - eveything is moving quick now  

Hi everyone!!!!!


----------



## jchic

Hey ladies!!! Just checking in and saying hi! Life has been crazy here, so I have barely had time to catch up. Hope everyone is well :) All is good on my end!

Linds - is that a set from Pottery Barn Kids???? We looked at that set too! We went with the Leigh Bedding Set from there for the twins, and my Mom is ordering it too, but how funny if it is the set you are talking about, because I loved that one too!


----------



## azlissie

Getting, that's so exciting that you're feeling movement! I can't wait for that. You'll have to post a pic once you get the wall decals up.

Lindsay, the bedding set sounds really cute! I love elephants.


----------



## sekky

Hello ladies. Compliments to everyone

MRS C - how time flies talking delivery already. Glad you don't have to wait much to meet Ama and Emma

Lucie - congrats on the bfp. And pls let dr google be

Azlissie - glad things r moving along

BOMO- sending lots of fairy dust your way

AFm - cd 1 was on xmas day and I started with 150mg of clomid cd 1 thru cd 5. Then from cd 5 to cd 9 gonal f 75iu. Scan today cd 10 6 follies (3 on each side) right ovary btw 12mm to 16mm and left ovary btw 8mm to 10mm. Am having another follicle check in 48hrs and probably trriger afterwards and the the BD. 

Am so exicted and really hoping this is my bfp


----------



## Lindsay18

Jess- yes! It is from Pottery Barn kids!!! Lol! It arrived today and I LOVE IT. Are you registered there?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Thanks ladies :) I am feeling a tad better still wheezing really badly but the inahler stops it every 4 hours or so....I'm in the TWW I hope something will happen since I'm so sick LOL maybe my body is busy fighting everything off an I'll surprisingly get pregger on my own LOL...its a thought anyways!! I hope everyone had a lovely Holidays! I know we did, the boys got way too many toys this year!! Its hard to believe my oldest is 9 now (his birthday is October 17) an Trysten my lil man will be 4 January 17th man does time fly or what!


----------



## GettingBroody

Sekky - I'm excited for you too!! Sending buckets of :dust:!!

Andrea - ...and some for you too!! :dust:


----------



## drsquid

meh way behind... sorry =( hope everyone is having a good new year so far. im on my last few weeks of work... everyone at work seems to think im crazy to still be here, but yay hopefully that means when i come back ill finally get on the partner track.. last day (well night really) is jan 24. folks come the 12th. tomorrow is my next growth scan,, im gonna make sure they do a good measurement of my cervix as it didnt make it to the report last time and my ob said im 50% effaced which i dont believe.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

I can't believe how quickly your pregnancy has gone (for me anyway! :o) ) Wow!!


----------



## drsquid

bomo- trust me it has gone fast for me too


----------



## Pink gerbera

Dr - how exciting that you're getting so near the end! How many weeks will you be when you stop working? I'm impressed I'm only 23 weeks and already finding it super tough! 

Andrea/ Sekky - fingers crossed for you both!

Have a good day everyone x


----------



## GettingBroody

Girls, just a quick question - overbump or underbump jeans?!


----------



## drsquid

i told work 35 weeks but my last night is the 24th which will be just over 34. so excited... got weighed and havent gained any weight since the last appt (only 2 weeks ago but still..) total of 32 lbs. all in all i feel ok. im super grunty if i have to sit up from leaning back, pick something up off the floor etc. but otherwise ok.


----------



## Lindsay18

Drs- that's awesome that you're almost done with work!! I'm hoping to make it to 38 weeks at work. We will see. 

Getting- I prefer over bump. The one with the bigger panel. I think they stay up better.


----------



## drsquid

lind- i dont even know if my pregnancy will go 38 weeks so... this is sorta the twin equivalent. getting absolutely killed at work tonight. so over it even though the scans are positive (which in some ways makes them take LESS time to read cause you find the problem right away) but... still exhausting. hoping to get a good cervix idea tomorrow (hopefully still nice and long). 

jeans- heh i am not a big jeans fan under the best of circumstances but... im wearing underbump scrubs. i usually wear long skirts at work cause they are easy and most of them still fit (again underbumb) but... i also HATE anything going over my belly anyway (low rise jeans were the best thing that ever happened for me in the jeans world) so my clothes are more sized to fit at my hips rather than waist anyway


----------



## Lindsay18

Happy Friday ladies!

So excited- I'm going to visit my nurse from the clinic today! We still text weekly and I miss her a lot. So we planned a visit for after work today:)


----------



## Lindsay18

Drs - very true! I am hoping to last that long but with how my back has been, I'm not sure if I will make it!


----------



## jchic

Lindsay18 said:


> Jess- yes! It is from Pottery Barn kids!!! Lol! It arrived today and I LOVE IT. Are you registered there?

Hey!

Not registered there, I am at Buy Buy Baby and BabiesRus, but I LOVED the bedding from PBK, so my Mom bought it - its the Leigh Bedding Set :) I loved the elephants one too, but went with the other set for the twins

Getting - I prefer overbump - full panel. I agree they stay up longer

Dr - I am SO jealous you are almost done with work!!! I am trying to make it as long as I possibly can. My doctor will schedule my C section for 38 weeks. I dont know if I will make it at work that long though. I guess we have to see


----------



## Lindsay18

jchic - soooo funny! I am registering at Buy Buy Baby and Babys R Us too!! And I loved the bedding from Pottery Barn Kids too LOL!!! I just looked at the Leigh set - SO cute! My bedding came in yesterday - LOVE IT!


----------



## michelle01

Oh wow drs, it did seem to go quickly :) 

Hope eveyone else is good! Happy Friday!


----------



## bubumaci

I find it really amazing, how different countries have such different approaches! I remember a colleague of mine in Canada saying that she worked practically worked right up to when she went into labour.
Over here (Germany) you *have* to stop working (it is the law) 6 weeks before your EDD (and I think you have 8 weeks after delivery, after which you can go on Maternity Leave for up to 2?? (I think) years - unpaid of course, but the company has to take you back.
For the six weeks before EDD you are at lower pay (60% I think)....


----------



## Lindsay18

I would love to have 6 weeks before at a reduced rate!!! I am allowed to take 4 weeks before (but I have to use my own sick days) and I get paid full amount. And I'm allowed to take 4 weeks after (same with sick days) and THEN I can use my 6 weeks maternity leave or 8 weeks if C-section. I am choosing to only use 1 week before and 2 weeks after so I don't use all of my sick days. Then I am going to take off about a month with no pay until the end of the school year and use my 6 weeks at the start of September so I have off until mid October (6 months home with him). We have the same thing - we CAN take off 2 years with no pay and still have a job.


----------



## jchic

Linds - you are so lucky you can take off 6 months with him, that is awesome!!!! 
I will be taking 10 weeks, (I can take up to 12 if necessary, but once you do FLI in NJ, it doesnt "guarantee" your job back, which is ridiculous, unless you are in a Union, then its different set of rules, wish I was :( And I wont be taking FMLA bc its upaid). I have 4 weeks vaca, so I may take an additional week off, but would like to hold the 3 weeks in case they are sick and I need to stay home during the year, or if we go on vaca. Then off to Grandma's they go (My Mom is a teacher so she has summers off) for the summer, then in Sept they will start daycare 3xs a week and I will work from home 1 day a week and my MIL will come over 1 day a week to watch them.


----------



## Stinas

Jess & lindsay - LOVE LOVE LOVE Pottery Barn Kids! They have super cute stuff! I have already mentally shopped for everything I plan on putting on my registry lol sad but true!

Drsquid - I cant believe that its almost time! I feel like that flew by!

Lindsay - Thats great that you will be home with him that much! Lucky!

I am super happy that when the time comes for all of that I dont have to worry about taking time off. Ill be permanently off lol


----------



## jchic

Stinas! When is DH's procedure? Next week right?


----------



## azlissie

DrS, things are really getting close! Do you have the nursery all finished?

MrsC, hope hubby got home on time! Enjoy your 3 weeks together - it will be the last time that it's just the two of you!

AFM, had another scan today. Between the OB and the RE, I feel like all I ever do is go to appointments!


Spoiler
The baby was measuring 10w3d so a little ahead, and he was sucking his thumb!! Cutest thing ever. https://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o750/azlissie/9w6d_zps0cf9599c.jpg


----------



## michelle01

Wow, Lindsay, 6 months :) That is awesome! I am taking 12 weeks, that is what we get with vacation time and I get 8 weeks with my c-section. If I could take more, I certainly would!

az - AWESOME scan pic; LOVE LOVE LOVE the thumb sucking ;)

Stinas - Hi! How are you doing?

MrsC - I bet you are so happy DH is home; hope he made it safely and you are enjoying your time together :)

Jess - You are lucky to have help from your mom and MIL; my mom lives in Arizona and my MIL even though retiring this month lives about 30 minutes from us and my SIL who doesn't work lives about 1 hour from us. So I have my sitter who lives across the street and is an older lady that currently watch my son. She is like a second mom to me; raised 6 kids of her own (3 which were adopted).


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lindsay - that's so great that you can take 6 months...

Our company only allows 12 weeks ... basically whenever I want to start.. I am trying to use all 12 weeks after delivery and maybe after 36 weeks I will just work from home since my boss is very flexible. My mom will come over from India to help when the baby is born but once she leaves we have no family support :( so the baby will go to daycare... I wish I could take atleast a year off even without pay but guarantee my job back...


----------



## Lindsay18

Yeah I'm super excited about the amount of time I will get to have! Then my mom will be watching him while I'm at work, which is great! Since I teach, I can be at her house to get him by 2:45 so it's not that bad for her either. Part of me is a little jealous that she gets to spend so much time with him. Can't help it!!!


----------



## drsquid

i dont get paid squat from work when i dont work.. we dont have vaca or sick days. state apparently gives you some. unfortunatly because im taking some time off in advance that comes out of the time off.. jealous of all of you that get paid.. i keep telling my dad i wanna get to 37-38 weeks and he keeps saying i wont be able to walk. boogers got measured today, A is again bigger 3lbs 12 oz 31 weeks 2 days, and B is 3lbs 9 oz 31 weeks 0. so pretty much dead on. 

nursery- ha.. ive done nothing since before. hung 1 curtain... off 3 days this week but.. family comes a week from saturday so.. they will help.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Mrs C - I hope your DH arrived safely and you're having an amazing time :)

I am gonna take 6 months off with some pay but not all of it. My job are already suggesting I think about going sooner rather than later. I can go now and be paid sick pay but I'm not ready to do that yet! It's confusing to know what to do for best really!

Dr - that's great that your babies are measuring so well :)

Have a good day everyone x


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies-Looks like I have lots of reading to do-but I am back from vacation and very glad to be home after getting a horrid stomach bug then being constipated for 4 days and having to take the stool softner route.....oyy!!! 

p.s. I LOVE pottery barn =)


----------



## Lindsay18

Glad you're home safe, but sorry you were sick!!! That stinks:(.


----------



## almosthere

Thanks lindsay! I am much better now-but still have morning sickness-its dif. than first tri though-worse! I want to throw up from some food smells and I also have horrid motion sickness in the car that makes me want to throw up too. Also, baby must be very low as I am feeling constant pelvic pressure...I was worried but then felt baby kick SIX times tonight, omgsh!! It was amazing!


----------



## Jenn76

Almost: Welcome back! Sorry to hear you have MS still. Congrats on feeling kicks! 

Pink: I feel the same with going early. My body is getting really worn down and I am really uncomfortable but I enjoy working. I know my Doctor wants me to take sick leave, which I can and I want to do what is best for the babies but I also don't want to inconvience my work place. My next OB appointment is the 17th so I will determine then if I am going out. 

DrS: That's great that your babies are both measuring so well. You have done so well with this pregnancy. I wouldn't be able to work your hours. Exciting that you parents will be here next week. 

Want: That's great that you boss is so flexible, I'd love to work from home. Sorry to hear your family is so far away. I am very lucky my parents live in our basement apartment so they are going to be a huge support to me when the babies come. However I will still need to put them in daycare after my year off.

Michelle: How are you feeling?

Azlissie: Enjoy the appointments while you have them, eventually they usually get spaced out more and you miss them. I went 7 weeks between my 13 and 20 week appointments and it felt like forever much harder then since I wasn't feeling much movement. How are you feeling?

MrsC: I'm glad your DH is home. I hope everything works out with the timing of he arrival of the girls. If he is still gone and you go into labour do you have anyone that can be there for you? I know how stressful this must be on you. 

Jess: How are you? That sucks that they don't guarantee your job if you take leave. I feel so blessed that Canada supports new mom's so much. 

Stinas: Good Luck with DH's procedure! I hope this solves all of your problems.

Mobaby: Not sure if you are still keeping up with this thread but I am still thinking of you and I hope you get some answers soon and that the put you at peace.

BOMO: How are you? Not much longer for you and you will be PUPO again. So excited for you!

Lindsay: I love PBK I wish we had one here. Your nursery sounds like it will be so cute. I think it is great that you mom will be with you son so much. I'd love to get off work at 2:45, you will get to spend so much time with him as well.

Sekky: I hope your scan went well today and that you get to trigger tonight. It sounds like this cycle is going great, hopefully you will be one of the first BFP's for 2013!

Andrea: How are you feeling now? Any luck with your TWW? I hope you do have a natural surprise BFP.

Broody: Do you have a theme for your room? I ordered wall decals as well, can't wait for them to arrive. Great to hear you are feeling movement, soon it will get more noticeable. 

Kathy: How are you? Good luck on Monday! How's the doggie?


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Jenn76 said:


> Almost: Welcome back! Sorry to hear you have MS still. Congrats on feeling kicks!
> 
> Pink: I feel the same with going early. My body is getting really worn down and I am really uncomfortable but I enjoy working. I know my Doctor wants me to take sick leave, which I can and I want to do what is best for the babies but I also don't want to inconvience my work place. My next OB appointment is the 17th so I will determine then if I am going out.
> 
> DrS: That's great that your babies are both measuring so well. You have done so well with this pregnancy. I wouldn't be able to work your hours. Exciting that you parents will be here next week.
> 
> Want: That's great that you boss is so flexible, I'd love to work from home. Sorry to hear your family is so far away. I am very lucky my parents live in our basement apartment so they are going to be a huge support to me when the babies come. However I will still need to put them in daycare after my year off.
> 
> Michelle: How are you feeling?
> 
> Azlissie: Enjoy the appointments while you have them, eventually they usually get spaced out more and you miss them. I went 7 weeks between my 13 and 20 week appointments and it felt like forever much harder then since I wasn't feeling much movement. How are you feeling?
> 
> MrsC: I'm glad your DH is home. I hope everything works out with the timing of he arrival of the girls. If he is still gone and you go into labour do you have anyone that can be there for you? I know how stressful this must be on you.
> 
> Jess: How are you? That sucks that they don't guarantee your job if you take leave. I feel so blessed that Canada supports new mom's so much.
> 
> Stinas: Good Luck with DH's procedure! I hope this solves all of your problems.
> 
> Mobaby: Not sure if you are still keeping up with this thread but I am still thinking of you and I hope you get some answers soon and that the put you at peace.
> 
> BOMO: How are you? Not much longer for you and you will be PUPO again. So excited for you!
> 
> Lindsay: I love PBK I wish we had one here. Your nursery sounds like it will be so cute. I think it is great that you mom will be with you son so much. I'd love to get off work at 2:45, you will get to spend so much time with him as well.
> 
> Sekky: I hope your scan went well today and that you get to trigger tonight. It sounds like this cycle is going great, hopefully you will be one of the first BFP's for 2013!
> 
> Andrea: How are you feeling now? Any luck with your TWW? I hope you do have a natural surprise BFP.
> 
> Broody: Do you have a theme for your room? I ordered wall decals as well, can't wait for them to arrive. Great to hear you are feeling movement, soon it will get more noticeable.
> 
> Kathy: How are you? Good luck on Monday! How's the doggie?


Hi sweetie....Im good...have a small cold and my asthma is acting up....so it's making me nervous for Monday....doggie is a character!!!! Finally getting along with the yorkie  how are you feeling?


----------



## MrsC8776

azlissie said:


> DrS, things are really getting close! Do you have the nursery all finished?
> 
> MrsC, hope hubby got home on time! Enjoy your 3 weeks together - it will be the last time that it's just the two of you!
> 
> AFM, had another scan today. Between the OB and the RE, I feel like all I ever do is go to appointments!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> The baby was measuring 10w3d so a little ahead, and he was sucking his thumb!! Cutest thing ever. https://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o750/azlissie/9w6d_zps0cf9599c.jpg

I said the exact same thing to him today! It's our last extended time together without lo's and we have a ton to do! Many appointments set up for the next 3 weeks. 

Beautiful scan pic! In the beginning it does seem like a ton of appointments. As time goes on they will slow down so enjoy them while you have them. :thumbup:



almosthere said:


> Hi ladies-Looks like I have lots of reading to do-but I am back from vacation and very glad to be home after getting a horrid stomach bug then being constipated for 4 days and having to take the stool softner route.....oyy!!!
> 
> p.s. I LOVE pottery barn =)

I hope you feel better soon and the ms fades. 



Jenn76 said:


> Almost: Welcome back! Sorry to hear you have MS still. Congrats on feeling kicks!
> 
> Pink: I feel the same with going early. My body is getting really worn down and I am really uncomfortable but I enjoy working. I know my Doctor wants me to take sick leave, which I can and I want to do what is best for the babies but I also don't want to inconvience my work place. My next OB appointment is the 17th so I will determine then if I am going out.
> 
> DrS: That's great that your babies are both measuring so well. You have done so well with this pregnancy. I wouldn't be able to work your hours. Exciting that you parents will be here next week.
> 
> Want: That's great that you boss is so flexible, I'd love to work from home. Sorry to hear your family is so far away. I am very lucky my parents live in our basement apartment so they are going to be a huge support to me when the babies come. However I will still need to put them in daycare after my year off.
> 
> Michelle: How are you feeling?
> 
> Azlissie: Enjoy the appointments while you have them, eventually they usually get spaced out more and you miss them. I went 7 weeks between my 13 and 20 week appointments and it felt like forever much harder then since I wasn't feeling much movement. How are you feeling?
> 
> MrsC: I'm glad your DH is home. I hope everything works out with the timing of he arrival of the girls. If he is still gone and you go into labour do you have anyone that can be there for you? I know how stressful this must be on you.
> 
> Jess: How are you? That sucks that they don't guarantee your job if you take leave. I feel so blessed that Canada supports new mom's so much.
> 
> Stinas: Good Luck with DH's procedure! I hope this solves all of your problems.
> 
> Mobaby: Not sure if you are still keeping up with this thread but I am still thinking of you and I hope you get some answers soon and that the put you at peace.
> 
> BOMO: How are you? Not much longer for you and you will be PUPO again. So excited for you!
> 
> Lindsay: I love PBK I wish we had one here. Your nursery sounds like it will be so cute. I think it is great that you mom will be with you son so much. I'd love to get off work at 2:45, you will get to spend so much time with him as well.
> 
> Sekky: I hope your scan went well today and that you get to trigger tonight. It sounds like this cycle is going great, hopefully you will be one of the first BFP's for 2013!
> 
> Andrea: How are you feeling now? Any luck with your TWW? I hope you do have a natural surprise BFP.
> 
> Broody: Do you have a theme for your room? I ordered wall decals as well, can't wait for them to arrive. Great to hear you are feeling movement, soon it will get more noticeable.
> 
> Kathy: How are you? Good luck on Monday! How's the doggie?

Honestly I don't really have a backup plan at the moment. We have to get that in place just incase. We will have hospital bags packed and carseat bases in the car before he goes back to Afghanistan in 3 weeks. Everything will be ready by then. All I need to figure out is how I'll get to the hospital and if he can't make it who will be in the OR with me. I have a feeling this is going to be a big family issue though.

How are you doing?


----------



## Pink gerbera

Almost - I was just thinking we hadn't heard from you for a while! Sorry you've been feeling unwell, that's rubbish. Hoping you're all better now. 

Jenn - it's so tough to know what to do for best. Like you I can be signed off sick but I'll be bored! I did buy a back support yesterday that is really helping with my back and legs so I think that may have bought me some time!

Mrs C - glad hubbies home, enjoy your busy 3 weeks getting everything sorted!!

Hope everyone else is good? 

Pink x


----------



## Jenn76

Kathy: I'm doing good. I have three dogs myself, a Shih tzu, Cavalier King Charles Spaniel, and a Golden Retriever. They all get along for the most part but do fight over toys sometimes. They are a handful. I'm sure tomorrow will go great. I hope you feel better by then.

MrsC: Well I hope it doesn't come into play and you get a date for a csection or induction in time for him to make it back. Do you have any friends or family that are close to you? 

Pink: The support belt helps me but my back keeps getting worse so I am still in so much pain. I feel like I am 50 years older everytime I get up and start walking. Once I am up it isn't so bad except the constant pressure on my bladder and pelvic area. Small price to pay in order to get an instant family though. Glad to hear it is helping you. I have stocked up on magazines and puzzle books just incase I do go on bed rest. I'm sure if your doctor does put you on it you will enjoy the rest.


----------



## GettingBroody

Jenn76 said:


> Broody: Do you have a theme for your room? I ordered wall decals as well, can't wait for them to arrive. Great to hear you are feeling movement, soon it will get more noticeable.

We don't officially have a theme but we're both animal crazy so everything we've got so far has been animal-related! So I guess our theme is animals! The wall decals we got were relatively cheap and unfortunately I don't think they're going to want to stay on the walls :nope: (just tested one of the small ones and it started to curl at the edges...) Going to have to get some spray adhesive to help them stay put. Apparently if you spray the glue on the stickers and then let it dry for 15-20 mins before sticking them up then they won't be stuck permanently...worth a try anyway!! Sorry to hear you're in so much pain with your back :flower: I was standing around a lot yesterday helping at a fundraiser and my back has been aching since. I find some of the yoga stretches really help to relieve things...

Prayin - sorry you're feeling sick :hugs: I'm sure all will be fine though!:thumbup:

MrsC - really hope all works out for you and that dh will be there...

Hi everyone else! Hope you all had (or are having!) a nice day!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

UGH, ok I've typed out a nice long post twice now and my computer has freaked out so I am going to wait awhile and try again. Just wanted to say hi and see how everyone is doing. I hope you are all having good weekends!

I have 2 more days of Lupron then they will do the thaw and ICSI on the 9th. Hopefully I get a few good embryos for transfer!


----------



## azlissie

Best of luck, Bomo!! I'm really hoping this one works for you. :dust:


----------



## GettingBroody

You're nearly there BOMO!!! :dance:

Az - forgot to say I love your new scan pic! :D


----------



## MoBaby

GL Bomo...I have f/u appt feb 5th to figure out what went wrong. WAY to far away but its not like I will even have AF by then and the results wont be back until the end of the month anyways. :)


----------



## almosthere

eeeek very exciting bomo-GL!!!


----------



## drsquid

bomo- so exciting!!! cant wait to hear


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Thank you all!! 

OMG, is anyone else watching Dateline or did you? It's about a couple that had the wrong couple's embryos transfered and got pregnant.


----------



## MoBaby

That was on dateline!! OMG!!! I worry about that sometimes. LOL. I told DH what if they mixed up the sperm and the wrong ethniticy comes out!! I wouldnt mind but would be shocked!! Maybe I can go back and record it...

I just realized you are in a different TZ than me! Wonder if I can see it online...do I want to see it?


----------



## drsquid

heh yeah my donor is vietnamese... will be interestng


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

It was crazy!! Right after the woman found out she was pregnant her dr told her it wasn't theirs. She ended up being an "accidental" surrogate and carried the baby boy then used a surrogate herself (she had very high risk pregnancy) and ended up having twin girls via a surrogate in 2011. What a crazy story!


----------



## Stinas

Jess - His procedure is the 22nd. Tom he goes in for a colonoscopy. Poor guy lol

azlissie - Super cute scan!!! Love it!

michelle01 - im doing good!! Thanks for asking! How are you feeling!?!?

Almost - That stinks to be sick like that on vacation! You need a vacation from your vacation lol

Jenn - Thank you very much!

BOMO - I am excited for this round!!! :flower:
Thats a crazy story, but seemed to work out for both couples? Hmmm...im going to see if I can find that on my fios.

Mo - HI!! Feb 5 is around the corner!


Hope all you ladies are doing well!!!
DH goes in for his colonoscopy tom. Poor guy! He is going to be super cranky! Surgery is the 22nd...so right around the corner!! :happydance:


----------



## Pink gerbera

BOMO - how exciting its just round the corner for you! Keeping everything crossed :)

Have a good day everyone x


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Happy Monday everyone! I hope you all had fantastic weekends and start the week off with a great day!


----------



## GettingBroody

Hey girls! Hope all is well! Had a bit of a worrying day today - had some brown spotting during the night and earlier today :-( Had dr apt for bloodwork and flu shot so she checked me over and we heard the heartbeat so that was a big relief!! Back to the hospital next Tues for 20 week apt so at least I don't have to wait too long to hear it again! Bold baby giving me a fright!! :baby:


----------



## Lindsay18

Getting - the brown spotting is the worst. I had it a few times! Glad you're reassured though!!!


----------



## drsquid

getting- sorry bout the spotting. always scary. 

bomo- grr monday. discovered i forgot to go to a friend's brunch yesterday... and today got horrible heartburn from granola of all things. napped yesterday so i didnt sleep last night. coworker was late (as always... dude stop blaming the traffic, you are ALWAYS late and i can see the pillow marks on your face). and then a ton of the work is left from the weekend (same guy was on as above)... 

hope everyone else is having a good monday


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Boo. . . I'm sorry your day isn't going well Drs! I couldn't sleep llast night either. . . actually I haven't been sleeping well the past few nights. 

I've decided I need to stay away from the computer for the next few weeks (It will never happen, but I should anyway!). I keep googling frozen donor egg success rates and stories (thinking I will find something I haven't already read ;o) ) and am just so worried about this not working. I know nothing is guaranteed and suddenly I am having all this anxiety about never being a mom. <sigh> I know I need to relax and stop thinking about it but it is SO hard to do!!

I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## drsquid

bomo= well luckily, stressing or not stressing wont effect the outcome, but it does make sense to try not to for your own peace of mind... heh i know better and i keep googling stuff too (baby A has a big old melon head... normal ventricles). it is human nature. *hugs*


----------



## Lucie73821

Sorry I've been MIA...had a bit of a crazy weekend. My beta last Monday was 99, and today's came back at 1,869!!!:happydance: We go for a scan tomorrow...can't wait! 


I hope all you lovely ladies are doing well!


----------



## Stinas

BOMO - Its hard not to Google....its a sickness I tell ya! lol 

Lucie - Yayyy! Thats great news! Glad everything is going well!

DH had his ...what we thought would be a colonoscopy, but ended up going through the penis not the butt. lol Poor guy! Doc said hes really sure the cyst is causing the blockage. There is almost no room for anything to go through. Surgery on the 22nd is a go and doc says it looks like its going to be a success. Not getting excited until I see sperm!


----------



## drsquid

stinas- oh my.. that just struck me funny 

lucie= yay congrats


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Yay Lucie!

Yikes Stinas. . . poor hubby!!


----------



## MoBaby

stinas: sorry DH had a scope in there.... But we are always getting things shoved in our V's so cant feel too sorry for him lol. No just kidding :), i'm sure it was very uncomfortable! Hope he has no side effects from it! Good thing about the doctor thinking the cyst is the cause and it can be fixed!! YAY!


----------



## azlissie

Stinas, yikes! I'm hurting for your poor dh but it sounds like you got some great news out of it! Best of luck on the 22nd.

Getting, I'm sorry you had spotting - I'm sure it was a big worry. But it's great that you got to hear the heartbeat!!

Lucie, congrats on another strong beta! Good luck with your scan.

Almost, hope you feel better soon. That's such a drag to get sick on vacation.

Bomo, I understand what you mean about googling too much. But don't leave the computer completely - you have to keep us updated!!

AFM, not much exciting going on. I have my NT scan on Thurs and I'm a little worried that it's too early and they won't be able to see anything. Most of what I've read online says it's supposed to be done in weeks 11-14 and I'll be 10w5d. I'm taking the day off work so I really hope they don't tell me I need to come back in a week.


----------



## Stinas

Mo - Funny you say that because thats what I told him lmao!


----------



## almosthere

lucie congrats!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Jenn76 said:


> MrsC: Well I hope it doesn't come into play and you get a date for a csection or induction in time for him to make it back. Do you have any friends or family that are close to you?

Yes and no. My mother lives close but I don't know if I trust her to stay calm. As bad as that sounds I know it's true. We will figure something out though. 



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> UGH, ok I've typed out a nice long post twice now and my computer has freaked out so I am going to wait awhile and try again. Just wanted to say hi and see how everyone is doing. I hope you are all having good weekends!
> 
> I have 2 more days of Lupron then they will do the thaw and ICSI on the 9th. Hopefully I get a few good embryos for transfer!

Not much longer! I'm so excited for you! I caught up on the rest in your journal. :winkwink:



MoBaby said:


> GL Bomo...I have f/u appt feb 5th to figure out what went wrong. WAY to far away but its not like I will even have AF by then and the results wont be back until the end of the month anyways. :)

The 5th will be here in no time. I truly hope they will have some answers for you at the appointment. 



GettingBroody said:


> Hey girls! Hope all is well! Had a bit of a worrying day today - had some brown spotting during the night and earlier today :-( Had dr apt for bloodwork and flu shot so she checked me over and we heard the heartbeat so that was a big relief!! Back to the hospital next Tues for 20 week apt so at least I don't have to wait too long to hear it again! Bold baby giving me a fright!! :baby:

Sorry about the spotting. I'm sure that was scary. Glad all looked ok and baby is doing good. 



drsquid said:


> getting- sorry bout the spotting. always scary.
> 
> bomo- grr monday. discovered i forgot to go to a friend's brunch yesterday... and today got horrible heartburn from granola of all things. napped yesterday so i didnt sleep last night. coworker was late (as always... dude stop blaming the traffic, you are ALWAYS late and i can see the pillow marks on your face). and then a ton of the work is left from the weekend (same guy was on as above)...
> 
> hope everyone else is having a good monday

Boo to a bad Monday. Hopefully the week gets better. Just think... you are almost done working! 



Lucie73821 said:


> Sorry I've been MIA...had a bit of a crazy weekend. My beta last Monday was 99, and today's came back at 1,869!!!:happydance: We go for a scan tomorrow...can't wait!
> 
> 
> I hope all you lovely ladies are doing well!

:happydance: Great news!! I can't wait to hear how the scan goes and see a pic! 



azlissie said:


> Stinas, yikes! I'm hurting for your poor dh but it sounds like you got some great news out of it! Best of luck on the 22nd.
> 
> Getting, I'm sorry you had spotting - I'm sure it was a big worry. But it's great that you got to hear the heartbeat!!
> 
> Lucie, congrats on another strong beta! Good luck with your scan.
> 
> Almost, hope you feel better soon. That's such a drag to get sick on vacation.
> 
> Bomo, I understand what you mean about googling too much. But don't leave the computer completely - you have to keep us updated!!
> 
> AFM, not much exciting going on. I have my NT scan on Thurs and I'm a little worried that it's too early and they won't be able to see anything. Most of what I've read online says it's supposed to be done in weeks 11-14 and I'll be 10w5d. I'm taking the day off work so I really hope they don't tell me I need to come back in a week.

Did they say why they are doing the NT scan so early? I've never heard of it being done that early. I think 12 weeks is about average. 

I hope you all are doing well! some of you I have caught up with in journals. Nothing new to report here.


----------



## Jenn76

Lucie: Congrats, that's a great number! Good luck at your scan.

Broody: Sorry you had spotting, I know how scary that must have been. Glad to hear everything is ok.

Stinas: Glad to hear the doctor is thinking the cyst is your issue. Sounds very promising. Sorry to hear what DH had to endure. 

Azlissie: I'm sure they wouldn't book it early if they didn't think they could do the measurements. But i Understand your concern, most get tested around 12-13 weeks. I hope everything works out for you.

Mobaby: Feb 5th will be here in no time, but I understand how that feels so far away. 

BOMO: You've gone through so much to get to this point, this will be your time. It is so hard not to google things, you just have to take everything you read with a grain of salt.


----------



## almosthere

Yes-sorry stinas for your DH-I hope a BPF is in your VERY near future since it sounds like things are getting sorted! GL! <3


----------



## Pink gerbera

Getting - sorry about the spotting but hearing the heartbeat must have been a huge relief!

Lucie - yay great beta. Look forward to news from your scan!

Stinas - yikes your poor hubby. At least the docs recon they can do something about the cyst and you guys can get your bfp :)

Az - like Jenn said I'm sure they wouldn't book it if they thought they'd see nothing. Look forward to hearing how it goes. 

Have a good day everyone x


----------



## GettingBroody

Thanks girls. No more spotting during the night so fx'd that's the end of it!

Lucie - fantastic news!!! :dance: I'm thrilled for you!

Stinas - ow, ow, ow!!! Your poor dh!! Great to hear the dr sounded so positive though!

Prayin - did you have an apt yesterday? How did it go?

Az - good luck with your scan! It does sound early but I presume they know your dates and wouldn't have booked it if they thought it was too soon. You could always give them a ring to check they know you'll only be 10+5 just in case there's been a mix-up...?


----------



## bubumaci

Lucie - Congratulations, such great numbers!! :) :hugs:

Stinas - poor poor DH!! (Mine has had to have a couple of those, because of a growth in his bladder year before last and last year his UTI ... they are really uncomfortable - not painful, apparently, but uncomfortable). I am so happy for you that your doctor is confident to have found the problem and that within a few months, you may be well on your way towards a natural :bfp: :) :happydance:

With the internet providing such an abundance of information (in fact, in many cases, too much information) it is easy to go crazy googling everything and ... getting overwhelmed by what we find. My Dad is always amazed by how much I know about our treatment, what is going on, why / how etc. etc. because I can explain it in so much detail. For me, it's normal to want to know as much as I can and understand it all - but I guess some people either don't want to, or do get overwhelmed / can't understand.

BOMO - it is natural to be worried and to try to find statistics - but please don't forget, you are an individual and no matter what the "statistics" say, they may or may not apply to you. Believe that this is going to be a success (I do strongly believe that PMA helps in many situations - not in all, but many), trust, that you are getting good "material" - everything with you is in good shape... I look forward to reading, how well it has gone ;) :hugs:


----------



## GettingBroody

Same spotting again today :-( Dr told me as long as it stays brown it should be fine and to "keep an eye on it." Not sure what I should be doing...


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

GettingBroody said:


> Thanks girls. No more spotting during the night so fx'd that's the end of it!
> 
> Lucie - fantastic news!!! :dance: I'm thrilled for you!
> 
> Stinas - ow, ow, ow!!! Your poor dh!! Great to hear the dr sounded so positive though!
> 
> Prayin - did you have an apt yesterday? How did it go?
> 
> Az - good luck with your scan! It does sound early but I presume they know your dates and wouldn't have booked it if they thought it was too soon. You could always give them a ring to check they know you'll only be 10+5 just in case there's been a mix-up...?

Hi  wanted to post an update yesterday but this surgery took a toll on me....I got really sick from the meds...felt really bad because it was my sons birthday and I couldnt even lift my head from the pillow....the doc told my husband everything looks good and polyps have been removed,but this time it felt more intense. I think they ended up doing a d&c to make sure they got everything. I didnt even know what went on....lol..my husband said that he would explain today. I was up for five seconds to sing happy birthday and have been sleeping since then  will be able to provide a better update later...the drugs were no joke!!!! Im a softee lol....didnt know if I was coming or going....hehehe a mess:haha: 

How are you feeling today?


----------



## almosthere

Kathy I hope you heal up soon you are a trooper! And you are so close to a bfp now!! :)


----------



## MoBaby

Getting I would want an ultrasound. Can you ask for one? I'm sure it's fine.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

almosthere said:


> Kathy I hope you heal up soon you are a trooper! And you are so close to a bfp now!! :)

Hi...thank you!!! almost there :happydance: lol....I have a follow up on the 16th and they should be able to provide me with an accurate date for my fet by then:winkwink:...


How are you doing....I have to read thru a bit of pages...want to catch up with everyone!


----------



## jchic

Praying - cant wait for your update on your FET! 
Getting - if you are nervous, I agree with MO and ask for a scan...I am sure you and the baby are just fine, and it could be the baby growing and stretching things down there.


----------



## sekky

Getting - an ultrasound will put your mind at peace

Lucie - YAY for the beta numbers and goodluck with your scan

BOMO - its ok to be nervous. throwing fairy dust your way

Stinas - poor dh. A step closer to your :bfp:

AFM - ovulation started early than we thought and i didn't do the trigger again. Had an ultrasound on Monday which reveals ovulation has occurred. :sex: now to catch all of them


----------



## Lucie73821

Scan did not go well. Nothing in uterus. Dr thinks miscarriage or tubal pregnancy. Having blood drawn tomorrow, results should provide more info.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Oh Lucie, I am SO sorry!!!


----------



## jchic

Lucie, I am sooo sorry :( Hoping you get answers from these tests...hang in there and stay strong.


----------



## MrsC8776

GettingBroody said:


> Same spotting again today :-( Dr told me as long as it stays brown it should be fine and to "keep an eye on it." Not sure what I should be doing...

Maybe try to get your feet up and get some rest. Fx it stops soon! 



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> GettingBroody said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls. No more spotting during the night so fx'd that's the end of it!
> 
> Lucie - fantastic news!!! :dance: I'm thrilled for you!
> 
> Stinas - ow, ow, ow!!! Your poor dh!! Great to hear the dr sounded so positive though!
> 
> Prayin - did you have an apt yesterday? How did it go?
> 
> Az - good luck with your scan! It does sound early but I presume they know your dates and wouldn't have booked it if they thought it was too soon. You could always give them a ring to check they know you'll only be 10+5 just in case there's been a mix-up...?
> 
> Hi  wanted to post an update yesterday but this surgery took a toll on me....I got really sick from the meds...felt really bad because it was my sons birthday and I couldnt even lift my head from the pillow....the doc told my husband everything looks good and polyps have been removed,but this time it felt more intense. I think they ended up doing a d&c to make sure they got everything. I didnt even know what went on....lol..my husband said that he would explain today. I was up for five seconds to sing happy birthday and have been sleeping since then  will be able to provide a better update later...the drugs were no joke!!!! Im a softee lol....didnt know if I was coming or going....hehehe a mess:haha:
> 
> How are you feeling today?Click to expand...

I hope you are feeling better. I'm glad things went well ut that sucks about the way you were feeling afterwards. 



sekky said:


> Getting - an ultrasound will put your mind at peace
> 
> Lucie - YAY for the beta numbers and goodluck with your scan
> 
> BOMO - its ok to be nervous. throwing fairy dust your way
> 
> Stinas - poor dh. A step closer to your :bfp:
> 
> AFM - ovulation started early than we thought and i didn't do the trigger again. Had an ultrasound on Monday which reveals ovulation has occurred. :sex: now to catch all of them

Fx for you! 



Lucie73821 said:


> Scan did not go well. Nothing in uterus. Dr thinks miscarriage or tubal pregnancy. Having blood drawn tomorrow, results should provide more info.

:hugs: I'm so sorry! Is it at all possible that it is just to early to see anything? I may be grabbing at straws here but it's a thought. I hope tomorrow gives some answers one way or another.


----------



## Jenn76

Lucie: :hugs: I am so sorry. :hugs:

Kathy: Sorry to hear the surgery was rough, I hope it was very successful. 

Sekky: Good Luck!

Broody: Sorry to hear you are still spotting. I hope you can have an ultrasound for reassurance. :hugs:


----------



## Lindsay18

Lucie- I am so so sorry!!! I hope you get some answers as to what happened!

Kathy- I was so glad when I talked to you earlier! I was worried but didn't want to text you. I get like that for any procedure lol. You're son is so handsome by the way!! I hope he had a great birthday! Can't wait for the 16th for you!!! Xoxo

Getting- spotting is the worst. My nurse told me brown blood is old blood so def no worries with it. If they can do a scan that would be great though. Maybe they will see what is causing it. Maybe a subchorionic hematoma like I had. Mine totally resolved itself within a few weeks.


----------



## almosthere

lucie-praying than your little bean is in there safe and sound!


----------



## azlissie

Lucie, I'm so sorry - I hope you can get some answers soon.

Getting, that's such a bummer that you're still having spotting. I'm sure it's worrisome even if the dr is telling you everything is okay. Hope it stops soon!

Kathy, glad you are recovering well. Good luck with your FET!

Bomo, best of luck!!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lucie, I'm so sorry :hugs:

Praying - GL with your FET

Getting - I am sure you are worried but try to stay positive... I too had brown bleeding for almost 3 weeks at around 12 weeks pregnant and it was from a SCH. Like everyone else said, maybe ask for a scan to ease your mind.

Bomo, Good luck!

Stinas - poor DH... But I hope you get your BFP soon and then all this will be distant memory.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Thank you! I don't know if I will hear anything tomorrow about how many thaw but I will get a call Thursday to tel me how many fertilize. I'm hoping they thaw well and fertilize nicely so I have plenty to work with.

Prayin. . . I hope you are feeling ok and that you find out about your FET soon.

Getting. . . try to stay positive. I can't imagine how scary spotting would be but I'm thinking its your LO moving and stretching things.

Sekky. . . GL!!

I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Stinas

Thank you ladies for being sooo supportive!!! We really hope this is it for us....but with azoo, you really never know whats next. If this is the problem, he said we can see sperm within a week! DH is still on clomid once a week as well.....looks like he could continue it as well. Im willing to do anything at this point!

Getting - Worrying never ends! I hope the spotting ends soon!

Prayin - I hope you get back to normal soon!!! happy Birthday to your son!

Lucie - OMG im sorry! :cry::hugs:

Sekky - FX!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Lucie73821 said:


> Scan did not go well. Nothing in uterus. Dr thinks miscarriage or tubal pregnancy. Having blood drawn tomorrow, results should provide more info.

Im so sorry Lucie :hugs:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Had to give an update to see what you ladies think.....Im pretty upset to find out that I had not one but 4 polyps total!!!!! One of them was big the dr told me today! I was in shock! I dont understand how this happened when they said I had one and how all of them grew in such a short time. I just pray that none grow back by the time I get to do my FET :-(


----------



## Pink gerbera

Lucie - I'm so sorry for you :( :hugs: As others have said hopefully you can get some answers. 

Prayin - oh no! Have they given you any idea why they were there?

Hope everyone has a good day x


----------



## GettingBroody

Oh Lucie, I am so so sorry. I can only imagine how you are feeling. Know we're all thinking of you... :hugs:


----------



## bubumaci

Lucie - I have no words :hugs: I have been so excited by your rising HCG levels!! I *really *hope that there is a mistake in the scan, that it is too early! :( :hugs:

Kathy - my goodness, 4??? First of all, I hope that you recover quickly! Secondly - I hope that the doctors are able to give you something to prevent them developing. Do you know what causes it / if there is any preventive measure you can take? I guess it does perhaps give you a little closure to know what caused your LO not to be able to stick with you this time around! I really hope they can make them stay away - there seems to be no other reason, why your FET shouldn't work :hugs:

I haven't done my sprinkling for a long time (since we have so many people where it worked already!!) ...

:dust::dust::dust: to all of us without our :bfp: - that 2013 may be a kind year to us and give us our dreams.

The other day I got really depressed (I know how silly it is - and how selfish). DH's brother wrote to him, asking whether his issue was genetic (for a short while, he and his new wife have apparently been trying) and what to say if he got himself tested - whether it is genetic or something like that - which it isn't: the doctors have no explanation for his infertility.
I already had a dream back in November, that at his birthday celebration (just him, his wife, us and the boys' parents) they announced that they were pregnant. And that I congratulated them and apologised, but that I had to leave (and got up and ran out).
I know that I shouldn't begrudge anyone else a :bfp: I know how terribly selfish that is - it's just (some of you perhaps remember my story) : when you have pinned your hopes on something for so long (coming from a screwed up family, always bouncing between parents - different countries) - I kept going because I told myself, that once I have my own little family, my own unit, everything will be OK. That is how I coped with all the crap. Don't get me wrong, it is not the one thing for me to be happy - but it has been this "candle in the window" that would somehow make up for my past and crappy childhood (giving my child a real childhood) making a family the way it should (in my eyes) be.
My Dad (who lives in England) won't (if we have a baby) really get much out of it... My Dad and his wife adopted two girls a few years after I was sent to live with my Mum (they live in England) - the younger had her first daughter 5,5 years ago (aged 19) and just now in October her second daughter. My Dad is besotted with them - breaks my heart not to be able to do this / have this for my child ...
DH's parents are dying to become grandparents ... and now I imagine them doting over their grandchild (from brother-in-law) ... and ... I just feel my heart breaking.
I haven't wanted or asked for much in my life - and taken pretty much anything thrown my way with grace and acceptance. And TBH - many people have it much worse than I do. I know that! Health-wise, financially ... etc. etc. etc. - but this one thing, for my soul - I don't understand why life is being so cruel in this one respect :(

I am sooo sorry for pouring this out... I hope that I am not insulting anyone in anyway :(


----------



## Jenn76

Awe Bubu! :hugs: I'm so sorry you are feeling this way. I completely understand your frustration, I'd feel the same way. I think we all understand feeling the need to be mom. Your journey has been tougher then most and it isn't fair. This is a great place to come and vent, everyone here are rooting for you. I really hope that 2013 is your year. :dust: :dust: 

Kathy: :hugs: I hope your doctor can give you something to prevent the polyps from coming back. That does seem crazy that four formed so fast. 

BOMO: So exciting! Did they tell you how many eggs they have? FX they all thaw perfectly and fertilize.


----------



## Lindsay18

Bubu - I can't imagine how frustrated you must feel. Don't think for a second that you are downplaying or insulting anyone with a BFP because that's not the case at all. You have to think of yourself and your own situation and no one will take offense to that! We all love you on here and are pulling for you SOOO much! Life isn't fair sometimes and you will never forget this difficult journey even when your little angel arrives. It will only make you and DH stronger. Until that time happens, you know that we are here for you to vent whenever you want!!!

XOXO!!!


----------



## bubumaci

Thank you girls! Now I just want to bawl my eyes out, because you are so sweet!!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Oh - and I think it sounds in my post like my BIL and his wife are already :bfp: - but they aren't : was just the dream I had in November... *lol* ... and I don't know if they really are having trouble, only having tried for a couple of months - but I guess he is concerned, because of DH's infertility... I mean we were trying for about 3/4 year, and I was using the CBFM - which is why my instinct told me that something was wrong - because I knew _the timing_ was right (and due to age, I didn't want to waste any more time, if there were issues)... Of course, I hope for them that they are not facing the issues we are : wouldn't wish this xxxx on anybody :hugs:

You know, it's funny - at a birthday celebration this summer, I was having a quiet moment with a baby - he was in his Mother's arms, but sort of leaned towards me and we were tête à tête for a few moments (perhaps I was exuding some sort of calm) and afterwards, BIL's wife said to me, that it would be so unfair if we couldn't have children, because I seem to have such a calming effect on them...
Just now in December, I was holding my adopted sister's baby after she had been dressed - and she was grumbling a bit, so I sat by the window, found a position she liked, and then softly hummed to her - just singing something I made up at the time... she calmed down and after a while fell asleep. I was dead chuffed when my Dad told me that she's not so easy to settle :) :)

And then : you get me recognising that it is soooo different, when you have someone else's child just for a short while - you are not the one with the sleepless nights - you are not the one that has to deal with all the bad with the good and have patience for everything : it is easy to be fantastic with children just for a short while : and oh so different, if it's your child 24/7, every week, every month, every year .... for ... years :D

But : still want it :)

Thank you again for your comforting words - was just a momentary meltdown (still in year end stress) ... I guess, I am trying to somehow mentally prepare myself for it not working and right now, I don't know how I will cope with having to accept remaining childless and, on top of that, having to cope with others living my dreams...

:flower:


----------



## jchic

Bubu - hang in there....I completely understand, as I think most of us do, the deep yearn to be a mother. I am praying that 2013 is filled with wonderful things for you, and that you get that BFP. You deserve it so much!!!

Praying - Ugh, I am sorry they found 4, but at least they are gone now! Hoping recovery is smooth for you!


----------



## michelle01

Oh bubu :hugs: You will be a mom and you cannot feel bad for the way you are feeling; we have all been there! Lots of prayers that this is your year ;)

Prayin - Oh my! At least they are all removed and even though you are feeling/felt crummy, it is a great step in the right direction and I know you will get your BFP!! Hang in there.

Getting - How are you doing?

Hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## GettingBroody

Bubu - Don't have much time to write now but just wanted to send you a big :hugs:

Also, Prayin - 4!!! :shock:


----------



## jchic

Praying - did they do a laprascopy to remove them? thats what they did for me when they removed my endometriosis - and the IVF cycle after my lap, I got my BFP. Hoping that they cleaned everything up and you are GOOD to go!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Bubu. . . I have faith that you will be a mom. This is such an emotional roller coaster to be going through!

Kathy. . . did they have any idea of why there were 4? What can they do to keep you from having more when the time comes?

Jenn. . . to answer your question, each cycle they thaw 6 eggs. I am hoping they will call me today to let me know how many survived the thaw. They will do ICSI then call me tomorrow to let me know how many fertilize. I will then get a call on Friday to find out if they want to do a day 3 (saturday) or day 5 (monday) transfer.

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## Lindsay18

BOMO that's so exciting!!! Can't wait to hear!!!


----------



## michelle01

YAY BOMO, so close now ;)

So for all your ladies that are currently pg, have any of you had the flu or a bad cold and if so, were you able to take anything? I am coming down with something; have had a horrible headache for 2 days now, chills, drained with no energy/feel like I was hit by a train, runny nose and no appetite. I have a dr appt this afternoon cause I am so scared of it getting worse, but I am worried they won't be able to do anything for me.


----------



## Lindsay18

Michelle - that stinks!! I'm so sorry!! Did you get a flu shot? (Not that it will help you now - just wondering). I have had what I thought was some sort of a cold, but it passed. I didn't take anything. I'm not sure if they will be able to give you anything or if you will just have to wait it out :( 
Feel better!!!


----------



## michelle01

Thanks Lindsay! I did get the flu shot back in October. I just know what is coming, been sick way to many times and I have a feeling they will tell me rest and push fluids. But at least this way if I go, then when I tell work I need to stay home to work, they won't give me a hard time.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Bubu - I think you have just described how everyone of us has felt at some point on the TTC/IVF rollercoaster. I had the same things as you with my husbands brother and his wife. I was so worried they'd get their BFP and we wouldn't. As it happens they announced their pregnancy a week before my first failed cycle of IVF. I got really messed up about it. However now I adore their baby boy and I'm closer to them than ever. So sometimes things feel worse in your mind than they are in reality. I hope you know what I mean :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Michelle - good plan! Rest up, girl!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

jchic said:


> Praying - did they do a laprascopy to remove them? thats what they did for me when they removed my endometriosis - and the IVF cycle after my lap, I got my BFP. Hoping that they cleaned everything up and you are GOOD to go!

Hi :winkwink: They did a hysteroscopy to remove all of them. Dr. Kim said he cleaned everything out....I honestly wished my follow up was sooner than next Wednesday now. HOpefully they got everything like they say. I'm in a bit more pain today than yesterday, and I started to bleed. They said it could be bleeding from Monday because I didn't take my BCP and only took it yesterday. So hopefully by tomorrow the bleeding will stop with me taking it tonight again. I go two steps forward and 5 backwards :wacko: 

How are you feeling? Getting closer and closer now :winkwink:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Bubu. . . I have faith that you will be a mom. This is such an emotional roller coaster to be going through!
> 
> Kathy. . . did they have any idea of why there were 4? What can they do to keep you from having more when the time comes?
> 
> Jenn. . . to answer your question, each cycle they thaw 6 eggs. I am hoping they will call me today to let me know how many survived the thaw. They will do ICSI then call me tomorrow to let me know how many fertilize. I will then get a call on Friday to find out if they want to do a day 3 (saturday) or day 5 (monday) transfer.
> 
> How is everyone doing today?

Hi Bomo...They did not realize they were going to get that much when they went in....they only saw the one big one during the saline sonogram and when they went in to remove it came across all of them. I knew something was wrong by the way I woke up. I couldn't do anything! I was completely knocked out and my eyes were all over the place :haha: I was lost! The last time I had this procedure I went out to eat right after. I just finished eating my first meal just now since Monday. They can't do anything from preventing them to come back, it's almost like a race now. They are trying to get me in for the fet before any grow back. They usually grow because of too much estrogen. That's what produces them, and probably with all the hormones I was taking before the ER made them grow even faster and by the time I had my transfer they didn't check and low and behold I had 5 in there. They cut off the supply of blood and that's why my baby didn't survive. 

So excited to hear your news!!!! Can't wait to hear updates :happydance:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Pink gerbera said:


> Lucie - I'm so sorry for you :( :hugs: As others have said hopefully you can get some answers.
> 
> Prayin - oh no! Have they given you any idea why they were there?
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day x

Hi Pink, Polyps they say are caused by high levels of estrogen in some women...but what I don't get is why give me estrodial pills if I produce more than enough estrogen? I'm confused and have a list of questions for the doctor on Wednesday.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

bubumaci said:


> Lucie - I have no words :hugs: I have been so excited by your rising HCG levels!! I *really *hope that there is a mistake in the scan, that it is too early! :( :hugs:
> 
> Kathy - my goodness, 4??? First of all, I hope that you recover quickly! Secondly - I hope that the doctors are able to give you something to prevent them developing. Do you know what causes it / if there is any preventive measure you can take? I guess it does perhaps give you a little closure to know what caused your LO not to be able to stick with you this time around! I really hope they can make them stay away - there seems to be no other reason, why your FET shouldn't work :hugs:
> 
> I haven't done my sprinkling for a long time (since we have so many people where it worked already!!) ...
> 
> :dust::dust::dust: to all of us without our :bfp: - that 2013 may be a kind year to us and give us our dreams.
> 
> The other day I got really depressed (I know how silly it is - and how selfish). DH's brother wrote to him, asking whether his issue was genetic (for a short while, he and his new wife have apparently been trying) and what to say if he got himself tested - whether it is genetic or something like that - which it isn't: the doctors have no explanation for his infertility.
> I already had a dream back in November, that at his birthday celebration (just him, his wife, us and the boys' parents) they announced that they were pregnant. And that I congratulated them and apologised, but that I had to leave (and got up and ran out).
> I know that I shouldn't begrudge anyone else a :bfp: I know how terribly selfish that is - it's just (some of you perhaps remember my story) : when you have pinned your hopes on something for so long (coming from a screwed up family, always bouncing between parents - different countries) - I kept going because I told myself, that once I have my own little family, my own unit, everything will be OK. That is how I coped with all the crap. Don't get me wrong, it is not the one thing for me to be happy - but it has been this "candle in the window" that would somehow make up for my past and crappy childhood (giving my child a real childhood) making a family the way it should (in my eyes) be.
> My Dad (who lives in England) won't (if we have a baby) really get much out of it... My Dad and his wife adopted two girls a few years after I was sent to live with my Mum (they live in England) - the younger had her first daughter 5,5 years ago (aged 19) and just now in October her second daughter. My Dad is besotted with them - breaks my heart not to be able to do this / have this for my child ...
> DH's parents are dying to become grandparents ... and now I imagine them doting over their grandchild (from brother-in-law) ... and ... I just feel my heart breaking.
> I haven't wanted or asked for much in my life - and taken pretty much anything thrown my way with grace and acceptance. And TBH - many people have it much worse than I do. I know that! Health-wise, financially ... etc. etc. etc. - but this one thing, for my soul - I don't understand why life is being so cruel in this one respect :(
> 
> I am sooo sorry for pouring this out... I hope that I am not insulting anyone in anyway :(

BUBU sweetie...you are not insulting anyone......it's going to happen for you. :hugs: That's what we are here for....to comfort and support each other :hugs:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Lindsay18 said:


> Lucie- I am so so sorry!!! I hope you get some answers as to what happened!
> 
> Kathy- I was so glad when I talked to you earlier! I was worried but didn't want to text you. I get like that for any procedure lol. You're son is so handsome by the way!! I hope he had a great birthday! Can't wait for the 16th for you!!! Xoxo
> 
> Getting- spotting is the worst. My nurse told me brown blood is old blood so def no worries with it. If they can do a scan that would be great though. Maybe they will see what is causing it. Maybe a subchorionic hematoma like I had. Mine totally resolved itself within a few weeks.

Lindsay...I let my son read your comment about being handsome and he had a smile from ear to ear :haha: He is a character!!!!!! He had an awesome birthday!!! I just felt like poop that I couldn't do much but sing Happy Birthday from the bed! hehehe...he is a great kid so he knows I will make it up to him.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Getting

How are you feeling today?


----------



## MoBaby

Bubu: I feel the same as you :( I kind of regret not wanting sooner as well. I'm only 30 but we've been married 11 yrs and I never wanted kids until 2 years ago. I feel like if we started trying when dh was ready maybe we could have had a better outcome or something. I feel like I wasted time not wanting kids and now I want them its not going to happen. Our situation is similar (dh w/ unexplained infertility). My mon doesnt know about our IF but keeps saying things to my sister like your sister should already have a baby and such.... My heart is absolutely broken and I don't know how to fix it. Every time we get pg I lose it so I feel like I'm broken too. :hugs:


----------



## GettingBroody

Mo - :hugs: You will get there. Don't give up hope. :hugs:


----------



## GettingBroody

Thanks girls for all your replies! I'm doing good today. No spotting in over 24 hours and :baby: just had a very active half hour with lots of tiny kicks :D Hoping it was just one of those things and won't happen again. Definitely looking forward to my apt on Tues though!

Prayin - Good luck with your follow-up. I'd be looking for answers about the estrogen too. Fx'd your FET will go perfectly now that the polyps have been removed! Hope you're not still in a lot of pain :flower:

Michelle - I had a really sore throat and my voice totally vanished when I was only about 5 weeks. The dr said he couldn't give me anything for the sore throat but that if I had any sign of a high temperature then I should take paracetemol because they really don't like pg women to develop a fever... Hope that helps. Feel better soon!

BOMO - so exciting!! Can't wait for your updates! :dust:


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Just wanted to pop in before I go to an afternoon meeting. My donor cordinator emailed to answer a couple questions and she told me I won't hear anything about the thaw or fertilization until tomorrow. So I will know more then. 

I hope you are all having a terrific day!


----------



## sekky

Oh Lucie. Hope you find some answers.


----------



## sekky

Oh Lucie. Hoping you find some answers


----------



## TwoRdue

Hi all.. it's been awhile since I have popped in here. Hope everyone is doing well.

Lucie - I hope all goes well for you. With my ectpoics I was told that your number won't really rise and that they stay consistent and not double. I hope that they can give you the answer you need today.x

Praying wow that is not Cool and I hope they can get it sorted. I have one polyp they were going to remove when doing the fet but I wouldn't let then do it then as I felt it would compromise the out come, I did have bleeding from it on and off the first 12 weeks but nothing since. I will be having other removed as soon as lo is here. I hope they can stop them from growing back 

Mo how are you doing hun.x always he if you ever need to talk or rant.x have been thinking of you.


----------



## bubumaci

Mo :hugs: Actually, it wasn't that I didn't want children - I always have ... but the partners before weren't right (and I don't regret not having tried with them) and as soon as we were married with DH, we started trying ... Please don't feel broken: hugs: ... And I know it doesn't feel like it, but at 30, you do still have so much time (I know - I hated hearing it, because I kept thinking - yeah, first meet the man, then spend time together and by the time we start trying ... years have passed. How right I was, sadly) - even at 37, I know that in theory, we still have time too (just doesn't feel like it sometimes) :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

I'm not sure how much time we have as the women in my fam start menopause mid 30s.... Scary!! Dr says I have years but who knows so I feel like I only have 5 yrs or do left. But it is what is is right?? But we are going to have our forever baby :) me and you 2013!


----------



## bubumaci

Gosh, that is freaky!!! I think my Mum and her sister were somewhere mid-forties... 
Yup, you are so right : and yes, we will!!! Big :hugs: to you :)

Have you had the results back yet from the testing?


----------



## MoBaby

They havent called. Its just been 10 days and dr said up to a month... Should be there by f/u on Feb 5th. I doubt I will have AF by then; did OPK (no HPTs) and it is still as dark as it could possibly be... no change from a week ago either. Oh well. When AF comes I want to get this ball rolling :) Hopefully I will get lucky on this next FET and have 2 snow babies left just in case I go into early menopause!


----------



## MrsC8776

michelle01 said:


> YAY BOMO, so close now ;)
> 
> So for all your ladies that are currently pg, have any of you had the flu or a bad cold and if so, were you able to take anything? I am coming down with something; have had a horrible headache for 2 days now, chills, drained with no energy/feel like I was hit by a train, runny nose and no appetite. I have a dr appt this afternoon cause I am so scared of it getting worse, but I am worried they won't be able to do anything for me.

I had a really bad cold in the beginning. I was told that robitussin was ok to take as well as benadryl for congestion and sleep. So sorry you are sick. I hold you feel better soon. 



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Just wanted to pop in before I go to an afternoon meeting. My donor cordinator emailed to answer a couple questions and she told me I won't hear anything about the thaw or fertilization until tomorrow. So I will know more then.
> 
> I hope you are all having a terrific day!

Fx for a great report tomorrow!! 

*Bubu~* I'm sorry that you are having a hard time. I do believe that it will happen for you and when it does you will so overjoyed that you will forget about the tough times. :hugs:

*Lucie~* I hope you were able to get some answers today. Please let us know as soon as you get a chance. :hugs:


----------



## Jenn76

Michelle: I was sick for three weeks at around 12 weeks, my OB said I couldn't take anything so I suffered through. I was allowed to take Tylenol for headaches though. Sorry to hear you are getting sick. :hugs:

Bubu: I was late meeting DH as well. I always thought I'd have my perfect family by my mid twenties. So when we started trying and three years passed with no luck I started feeling that it may never happen. It sucks to have a ticking clock to make things worse. Almost everyone around me were having babies and it just killed me to see everyone succeeding. I like to believe that all of us will become mommies one day. It will happen for you. :hugs:

Mobaby: I hope your levels get down to zero soon so you can get started again. One of those frosties will be your forever baby.

BOMO: Good Luck tomorrow! I hope you hear great news.

Broody: Glad to hear the spotting stopped, it's so great to feel the constant movement. 

Two: How are you?


----------



## Lucie73821

Beta today only went up to a little more than 2,000, in the doctor's words it has "plateaued". We have an apt tomorrow morning to figure out what's next. 

I'm devestated this is the outcome. I'm terrified about what comes next. I'm wondering what dh and I did to deserve this. I have no idea where we will go from here.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Lucie73821 said:


> Beta today only went up to a little more than 2,000, in the doctor's words it has "plateaued". We have an apt tomorrow morning to figure out what's next.
> 
> I'm devestated this is the outcome. I'm te:hugs:rrified about what comes next. I'm wondering what dh and I did to deserve this. I have no idea where we will go from here.

Im so sorry sweetie.:hugs:


----------



## Jenn76

:hugs: Lucie, I can't imagine how you must feel. They should be able to tell you what is going on and what happened. I hope you do get some answers. Praying that your BFP is coming with your first FET. :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

Prayin - Thats crazy! At least they got them all!

bubumaci - :hugs::hugs: I completely understand. It just overall sucks sometimes, but we just have to continue to hope for the best. Thats all we can really do honestly. I wish it were easy, but for some reason I believe there is a reason we were chosen to go through all of this crap. Maybe to make us stronger super moms when we do get our babies? 

BOMO - Cant wait to hear the news tom!

Michelle - I think EVERYONE has the flu right now! I wash my hands like a crazy person to begin with, but lately I have been doing it even more. 
Hope you feel better soon!

Lucie - :hugs:


----------



## TwoRdue

Lucie so sorry to hear that.

Hi Jenn I'm not to bad thanks, you will probably here more from me as I have been put on bed rest as two scans showed my cervix shortening and funneling but the last on show length back to normal so I'm back for another scan next week to check that all is ok.. we are having a heat wave here so not really liking been stuck at home and can go out to Cool off.

How are you Jenn?


----------



## Pink gerbera

Lucie I'm so sorry :(

Hope you all have a good day x


----------



## GettingBroody

Lucie, I am really really sorry. Was hoping for better news for you today... :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## bubumaci

Stinas : I hope you're right and that that's the overall plan! :)

Lucie : :hug:


----------



## drsquid

lucie= i know you know this but... it is nothing you or your husband did.. it isnt karma etc etc. it is just damn shitty luck. im so so sorry *hugs* 

two- sorry to hear bout the cervix glad it is looking better again. 

flu- folks both got the shot (and tdap) for the babies. yay folks.. plus they are in their 70s. this is a bad one this year!! 

afm- had a fail day. tried to put the crib together but my friends who gave it to me took it apart at different spots than the directions so i got confused.. then short of breath and gave up. tried to program the remote for my new car (it is on the rear view mirror...) but my garage door opener is a rollng one so you have to push the button on the opener, which is on the ceiling of the garage. so i scrambled up on my miata to reach it... but still couldnt get it to progrma (dunno if it was too far away or it took me too long). then pulled all the crap off my miata,.. only to find the battery is dead.. sigh.. at least i had a nice dinner with a friend. =) 

hope everyone is well


----------



## michelle01

Thanks everyone; the doc said it was viral, so really just rest and fluids. I had to take a tylenol this morning as my head is going to blow up today. I did stay home to work, so at least I could save my energy and not get ready for work. I know there is some nasty stuff going around and don't wish it on anyone!

Two - Sorry to hear you are on bedrest; hope everything gets better soon for you ;) And heat wave, where are you located?

Lucie - :hugs:

Oh drs - glad you had a good dinner. Hope you get the other things worked out; maybe there is something online about how to get the crib put together?

Hope everyone else is good!


----------



## azlissie

Lucie, I am very sorry you didn't get better news yesterday. This whole process can be so unfair but I think one of your frosties will end up being your take home baby.

Bubu, I'm sorry you were feeling down but I think it's good to get that kind of thing off your chest every now and then - feel free to vent here! It just doesn't make sense with all of the technological advances and medical inventions that there's still this "unexplained" fertility. Best of luck with your next round.

Two, hope you can get off bed rest soon!

AFM, leaving in about an hour for my nuchal translucency scan! Hoping it goes well, although I won't get the results today since they're doing blood work, too.

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## TwoRdue

Thanks all and michelle I am in New Zealand, last night was 30 degrees for most of it and that's normally our day temps ( I think that's 22 F) everyday seems to get hotter. 

Az good luck with your scan.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Morning All. . . I hope you are all doing well today!

Two. . . Im sorry you are on bed rest. I cant imagine thats a lot of fun.

Lucie. . . I am so sorry. I have faith that one of your frosties will be your take home baby!

Az. . . Good luck at your scan!

Bubu. . . Im really sorry you are struggling with this. It makes total sense to have good and bad days emotion wise (I feel like I have been like that non-stop since I started this process!). Please know if you ever want to vent or chat Im here.

Michelle. . . I hope you feel better soon!

Drs. . . Im glad you had a good dinner but sorry you had an unsuccessful day. Hopefully your parents can help get everything figured out when they get there (if you dont do it before).

Broody, Lindsay, Jenn, MrsC, Jchic, Pink. . . how are you all feeling? Have the nose bleeds stopped for those who were getting them? LOs treating you nicely? ;o)

Stinas. . . how are things going? How is hubby doing?

Mo. . . hopefully everything will get moving again soon!

Sekky. . . how are you doing?

Prayin. . . How are you feeling? Good luck with your follow up. Hopefully you can get some answers.

Im REALLY sorry if I missed anyone. I was trying to respond while my kids are in PE but I have to go get them now. I hope everyone has a great day!

I just got an e-mail from my donor coordinator. Of the 6 eggs they thawed, 4 survived the thaw and fertilized. They will let me know how they are progressing and if we will be doing a day 3 or day 5 transfer. Im a little worried since with my last cycle I had 5 eggs and only one made it to transfer. I know my eggs were crappy eggs but I still know a lot can happen. OIY!!


----------



## Lindsay18

BOMO- fingers crossed for your eggies!!! The nosebleeds have stopped. Thank you for asking! I got a humidifier for the bedroom which seems to help tremendously. Haven't had one since right after Christmas! 
Can't wait to find out when your transfer is! Xoxo


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

I'm so glad your nose bleeds have stopped. I've only had one (ever) and I really didn't like it. I love humidifiers! I have one in my bedroom and one in my living room. I've been using them every since I started having my heat on.

As crazy as it sounds I would really prefer a day 3 transfer this time. I have a district training on Monday (day 5) on our new literacy curriculum. The district is paying for a sub for me so if I don't go I have to turn in a form to my principal and switch the funding that pays the sub AND explain to the district that I am not going to a mandatory training. Way more stress than I want to deal with! But, if a day 5 transfer would be better I don't want to mess anything up by saying day 3 instead.


----------



## jchic

Lucie - so sorry :( I am hoping your doctor is able to give you more answers and I pray that your first FET is a success. It is NOTHING you did, please, please dont think that way and whatever you do, DONT GIVE UP.


----------



## Lindsay18

BOMO- totally understand that. I guess just wait and see and roll with whatever the doctor says:). 

Jess- hi!!! Xoxo


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Morning All. . . I hope you are all doing well today!
> 
> Two. . . Im sorry you are on bed rest. I cant imagine thats a lot of fun.
> 
> Lucie. . . I am so sorry. I have faith that one of your frosties will be your take home baby!
> 
> Az. . . Good luck at your scan!
> 
> Bubu. . . Im really sorry you are struggling with this. It makes total sense to have good and bad days emotion wise (I feel like I have been like that non-stop since I started this process!). Please know if you ever want to vent or chat Im here.
> 
> Michelle. . . I hope you feel better soon!
> 
> Drs. . . Im glad you had a good dinner but sorry you had an unsuccessful day. Hopefully your parents can help get everything figured out when they get there (if you dont do it before).
> 
> Broody, Lindsay, Jenn, MrsC, Jchic, Pink. . . how are you all feeling? Have the nose bleeds stopped for those who were getting them? LOs treating you nicely? ;o)
> 
> Stinas. . . how are things going? How is hubby doing?
> 
> Mo. . . hopefully everything will get moving again soon!
> 
> Sekky. . . how are you doing?
> 
> Prayin. . . How are you feeling? Good luck with your follow up. Hopefully you can get some answers.
> 
> Im REALLY sorry if I missed anyone. I was trying to respond while my kids are in PE but I have to go get them now. I hope everyone has a great day!
> 
> I just got an e-mail from my donor coordinator. Of the 6 eggs they thawed, 4 survived the thaw and fertilized. They will let me know how they are progressing and if we will be doing a day 3 or day 5 transfer. Im a little worried since with my last cycle I had 5 eggs and only one made it to transfer. I know my eggs were crappy eggs but I still know a lot can happen. OIY!!


HI! I'm feeling much better today, thanks....just dizzy at times...lol but nothing bad. I honestly can't wait for next Wednesday...I am really anxious right now! ha! I can't wait to hear about your updates!!! So excited for you :happydance:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi Ladies....

Question....how does this whole FET process work anyway? What are the chances of my eggs surviving? Didn't really think a whole lot about that until just this second! Now I'm worried.

I am sure they are going to explain to me on Wednesday. Just wanted to have a slight understanding of what the next steps would be


----------



## sekky

BOMO - i am doing great. Good Luck with your eggs

Lucie - so sorry. Hope you get a comforting answer

Az - Goodluck @ your scan

Prayin - try not to be worried.throwing :dust: your way

MrsC - How are you doing? Hope you are maximizing DH's time home

AFM - the waiting continues.

hope everyone else is doing great


----------



## TwoRdue

Bomo I have everything crossed that all goes well for you.

Prayin I think they should be fine, there is always a small small chance that they don't survive but out of my five I had know problems and the last embryo thawed the best..


----------



## bubumaci

BOMO - I have everything crossed for you!! :)


----------



## azlissie

Bomo, four embies is great! I hope everything works out with doing the transfer and your training. At least you're already set up to have a sub so that part is nice.

AFM, the scan went okay - the baby looked great and was very active, but they couldn't ever get it into the position they wanted to do the measurements. Instead of facing up the baby was facing down and they tried for about twenty minutes, and then had me go wait in the lobby for awhile and tried again and still no luck. So I have to go back and try again, but I already had a scan set up for my RE's office next week so I set the new appt for two weeks from now. I'm a little worried because one of the measurements they did get was kind of high, but they weren't able to get multiple measurements so it could be an error. It just didn't reassure me quite as much as I was hoping for!


----------



## drsquid

bomo= there is no dif in success rates between day 3 and 5. the reason to go to day 5 is to sort out the stronger of the embryos. so if there are 2-3 on day 3 and you wanna put them all back, no reason not to do it then. they do better inside than out... think of the petri dish like a weedout course in college... the ones that make it through are the "better" ones.. but if you put them back in day 3... then youd still have the better ones inside.. so when there are a lot.. it is worth waiting, when there arent... fingers crossed for you =) 

michelle- the problem is that where the crib was taken apart differs from the order in which you put it together.. so i was getting confused because they directions would describe attaching a part to the side... but it was left attached to the back etc. plus i was having trouble manhandling the parts.. today was better.. cleaned out the trunk of my car, put the spare tire back in and went and bought jumper cables. ran out of energy at that point (well plus shopping at trader joes) so im going to wait to jump it til i head to work tomorrow. i dont have to be in til 9:30 so that gives me time.. but i need gas too, so i gotta leave early enough to get a jump at the gas station too if the short drive isnt long enough to juice the battery enough to restart after fueling (the battery is fine, the car wasnt driven for 2 months). glad you are feeling better!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey ladies,

I've not been very active here but im always reading!, We are starting treatment soon. Got any tips for pre-treatment jitters?? lol


----------



## Jenn76

TwoRdue said:


> Lucie so sorry to hear that.
> 
> Hi Jenn I'm not to bad thanks, you will probably here more from me as I have been put on bed rest as two scans showed my cervix shortening and funneling but the last on show length back to normal so I'm back for another scan next week to check that all is ok.. we are having a heat wave here so not really liking been stuck at home and can go out to Cool off.
> 
> How are you Jenn?

Sorry to hear you experienced your cervix shortening, that is my biggest fear. Glad to hear it improved. I'm not far behind you for bed rest, been having dizzy spells lately so I think my time is near. I'm actually glad it is winter here I couldn't bare the heat while preggo. Hope your scan goes well next week.



drsquid said:


> lucie= i know you know this but... it is nothing you or your husband did.. it isnt karma etc etc. it is just damn shitty luck. im so so sorry *hugs*
> 
> two- sorry to hear bout the cervix glad it is looking better again.
> 
> flu- folks both got the shot (and tdap) for the babies. yay folks.. plus they are in their 70s. this is a bad one this year!!
> 
> afm- had a fail day. tried to put the crib together but my friends who gave it to me took it apart at different spots than the directions so i got confused.. then short of breath and gave up. tried to program the remote for my new car (it is on the rear view mirror...) but my garage door opener is a rollng one so you have to push the button on the opener, which is on the ceiling of the garage. so i scrambled up on my miata to reach it... but still couldnt get it to progrma (dunno if it was too far away or it took me too long). then pulled all the crap off my miata,.. only to find the battery is dead.. sigh.. at least i had a nice dinner with a friend. =)
> 
> hope everyone is well

I couldn't imagine building my cribs at my stage of pregnancy so I can imagine how hard it would be for you. 



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Morning All. . . I hope you are all doing well today!
> 
> Two. . . Im sorry you are on bed rest. I cant imagine thats a lot of fun.
> 
> Lucie. . . I am so sorry. I have faith that one of your frosties will be your take home baby!
> 
> Az. . . Good luck at your scan!
> 
> Bubu. . . Im really sorry you are struggling with this. It makes total sense to have good and bad days emotion wise (I feel like I have been like that non-stop since I started this process!). Please know if you ever want to vent or chat Im here.
> 
> Michelle. . . I hope you feel better soon!
> 
> Drs. . . Im glad you had a good dinner but sorry you had an unsuccessful day. Hopefully your parents can help get everything figured out when they get there (if you dont do it before).
> 
> Broody, Lindsay, Jenn, MrsC, Jchic, Pink. . . how are you all feeling? Have the nose bleeds stopped for those who were getting them? LOs treating you nicely? ;o)
> 
> Stinas. . . how are things going? How is hubby doing?
> 
> Mo. . . hopefully everything will get moving again soon!
> 
> Sekky. . . how are you doing?
> 
> Prayin. . . How are you feeling? Good luck with your follow up. Hopefully you can get some answers.
> 
> Im REALLY sorry if I missed anyone. I was trying to respond while my kids are in PE but I have to go get them now. I hope everyone has a great day!
> 
> I just got an e-mail from my donor coordinator. Of the 6 eggs they thawed, 4 survived the thaw and fertilized. They will let me know how they are progressing and if we will be doing a day 3 or day 5 transfer. Im a little worried since with my last cycle I had 5 eggs and only one made it to transfer. I know my eggs were crappy eggs but I still know a lot can happen. OIY!!

4 is great, I only had three so it is quality over quantity. If they can go to day five you will have a better chance to establish which are the better ones. All three of mine were at the same stage on day three but on day four one started to lag and by day five it stopped progressing. So even if you could ask for a day four you might know then which are the best. How many are you transferring?



azlissie said:


> Bomo, four embies is great! I hope everything works out with doing the transfer and your training. At least you're already set up to have a sub so that part is nice.
> 
> AFM, the scan went okay - the baby looked great and was very active, but they couldn't ever get it into the position they wanted to do the measurements. Instead of facing up the baby was facing down and they tried for about twenty minutes, and then had me go wait in the lobby for awhile and tried again and still no luck. So I have to go back and try again, but I already had a scan set up for my RE's office next week so I set the new appt for two weeks from now. I'm a little worried because one of the measurements they did get was kind of high, but they weren't able to get multiple measurements so it could be an error. It just didn't reassure me quite as much as I was hoping for!

Too bad they couldn't get more accomplished but more opportunities for you to see your little one. Don't stress over the measurement they got, since baby wasn't cooperating it was probably inaccurate. 



xMissxZoiex said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I've not been very active here but im always reading!, We are starting treatment soon. Got any tips for pre-treatment jitters?? lol

Congrats on getting started! I found that this form helped me through my treatment. The ladies on here can probably answer any questions you may have. Best of luck on your journey!


----------



## Lucie73821

Had another scan. Still nothing could be found. We've decided to wait until Monday and repeat the beta. He still can't confirm that it's a miscarriage, and not ectopic. I'm praying my numbers go down, and I will miscarry and not need a d&c. I'm hating that we are still in limbo.


----------



## drsquid

lucie- hugs.. im so sorry you are going through this.


----------



## Pink gerbera

BOMO great news on the embies :) Hope they can transfer when it's best for you. 

Lucie - I'm so sorry- I've been there and know how you feel :hugs:

Az - sorry they couldn't get all the measurements but at least you'll get to see baby again soon!

Dr - like Jenn said I'm impressed with you building furniture at this stage in your pregnancy!

Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## bubumaci

xMissxZoiex said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I've not been very active here but im always reading!, We are starting treatment soon. Got any tips for pre-treatment jitters?? lol

Hi there :howdy: and congratulations on becoming a Mrs :)
Is there something in particular you are concerned about? Or just generally the medication / the results ...?
When do you start and what exactly is your treatment / protocol? We are all pros at stabbing our bellies here :)
Anyway, good luck and if you have any questions, you have the top girls on this thread to answer and support you :) Welcome!



Lucie73821 said:


> Had another scan. Still nothing could be found. We've decided to wait until Monday and repeat the beta. He still can't confirm that it's a miscarriage, and not ectopic. I'm praying my numbers go down, and I will miscarry and not need a d&c. I'm hating that we are still in limbo.

Sweetie - I am so sorry that you are going through this!!:flower: I am still hoping that they just have a crappy scan machine, so that you can get out of this nightmare! But ... if it is the worst... then I hope for you that it does happen naturally ... Perhaps it is very naive of me, but I would have thought that in this day and age, you wouldn't have to be in limbo for so long (technology etc. etc.) and I am really sorry that you still have no answers as to where you are / what is happening :hug:


----------



## Jenn76

Lucie: I'm so sorry :hugs: like Bubu said I can't believe with today's technology that they can't tell you what is going on. I would have thought that if it were ectopic that they could see that from your scan. And if it was a miscarriage you would have had excessive bleeding or some signs of a sac there. I just don't get it, and I can imagine how frustrated you must be. I hope you get answers on Monday. :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

I am still keeping hope for you Lucie-I hope Monday comes fast for you so you do not have to deal with waiting so long to get answers. Prayers to you, and your LO <3


----------



## drsquid

well... early on it can be hard to tell. because of the risk of ectopic people may be unwilling to say it is DEF not present. so what ends up happening is the us reports read.. no ectopic seen however it is not excluded without intrauterine pregnancy, followup ultrasound or beta hcg is recommended. if the beta starts dropping then it is likely a miscarriage, if it goes up but slowly then ectopic remains of concern. 

furniture- ha... attempting to build... did not build. yesterday i wore myself out. cleaned out the trunk of my car (mostly) put the spare tire back in, went and bought jumper cables and some food at trader joes... then nap time. this am i managed to jump my miata (yay for having two cars) and put gas in it (and it restarted) and cleaned (mostly) the passenger seat... and i was 3 min early for work (coworker was worried though cause im usually 15-20 min early). 

hope everyone else is doing ok *hugs* to all that need it


----------



## TwoRdue

Lucie - I hope you don't mind me saying, for both of my ectopics they were never seen until I was rushed in for surgery because of this I spent two weeks in and out of hospital for blood test and scans to make sure the diagnosis was correct. On my last one they were going to give me the injection but I refused as my tube was so blocked I would most likely end up with another ectopic so I had them remove it so I could start my ivf with know worry of it happening again. A choice I have never regreted as it was near bursting anyway.. I do hope that you have a good out come but don't let the doc try to decide what is best for you but do what you feel most comfortable with. Good luck hun. X


----------



## Lucie73821

Thanks drsquid, you explained it just like my dr. did. I just hate being stuck in limbo. I've had some brown spotting the last few days so I'm really hoping things start happening. 

I'm just still so sad. My dr. said to us yesterday that this is the farthest we've ever gotten before, and we should just take comfort from that. But honestly, at this time, I can't. I wish we'd just gotten a BFN. To have a BFP and then have it ripped away so quickly just seems cruel.

I'm sorry to bring the doom and gloom....


I hope you ladies are well.


----------



## TwoRdue

Were all here for support just like so many of us have needed it before to.x


----------



## MrsC8776

sekky said:


> BOMO - i am doing great. Good Luck with your eggs
> 
> Lucie - so sorry. Hope you get a comforting answer
> 
> Az - Goodluck @ your scan
> 
> Prayin - try not to be worried.throwing :dust: your way
> 
> MrsC - How are you doing? Hope you are maximizing DH's time home
> 
> AFM - the waiting continues.
> 
> hope everyone else is doing great

I'm doing good. Just enjoying the time with hubby until he has to leave again. We are staying busy. I'm trying to rest as much as possible though. 



azlissie said:


> Bomo, four embies is great! I hope everything works out with doing the transfer and your training. At least you're already set up to have a sub so that part is nice.
> 
> AFM, the scan went okay - the baby looked great and was very active, but they couldn't ever get it into the position they wanted to do the measurements. Instead of facing up the baby was facing down and they tried for about twenty minutes, and then had me go wait in the lobby for awhile and tried again and still no luck. So I have to go back and try again, but I already had a scan set up for my RE's office next week so I set the new appt for two weeks from now. I'm a little worried because one of the measurements they did get was kind of high, but they weren't able to get multiple measurements so it could be an error. It just didn't reassure me quite as much as I was hoping for!

This happened to me as well. I had to jump up and down two different times and even then she couldn't get all the measurements she needed for both babies. They will get them at the next scan. Don't worry yourself because this happens all the time. We finally just got the clear pictures of baby b's heart and measurements from a few appointments ago. 



Lucie73821 said:


> Had another scan. Still nothing could be found. We've decided to wait until Monday and repeat the beta. He still can't confirm that it's a miscarriage, and not ectopic. I'm praying my numbers go down, and I will miscarry and not need a d&c. I'm hating that we are still in limbo.




Lucie73821 said:


> Thanks drsquid, you explained it just like my dr. did. I just hate being stuck in limbo. I've had some brown spotting the last few days so I'm really hoping things start happening.
> 
> I'm just still so sad. My dr. said to us yesterday that this is the farthest we've ever gotten before, and we should just take comfort from that. But honestly, at this time, I can't. I wish we'd just gotten a BFN. To have a BFP and then have it ripped away so quickly just seems cruel.
> 
> I'm sorry to bring the doom and gloom....
> 
> 
> I hope you ladies are well.

:hugs: So sorry you are having to go through this. I'm sure it is even harder without answers. We are all here to support you in every way so don't ever apologize. You are not bringing doom and gloom so no worries. :hugs:


----------



## Lindsay18

Lucie- there have been negatives with the positives discussed here before. Don't think you're bringing us down. We are here for you! I am so sorry that you had your hopes so high and then had it taken away. As many have said, I so wish you could have a clear answer so you could have some closure. That only makes it worse for you. I am glad that you did get further this time and hopefully they will have an answer as to what can be done differently so your next BFP will be a worry-free (as if that's possible) experience for you. We are all here for you an are thinking if you!
Xoxo


----------



## drsquid

lucie- *hugs* again i wish i could make this different for you. fertility and medicine are just so complicated and there are so many uncertainties, but the worst thing in fertility is people blame themselves which they dont with other medical issues. i know you know this, but none of this is your fault, or your husbands fault. im glad your doctor is explaining things well (heh to give myself a pat on the back, since we apparently concur). know you arent bringing any of us down and we are all rooting for you


----------



## Lucie73821

Thanks everyone for your kind words.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Lucie never apologise for telling us how you feel. There are people on here who really understand (me for one). I know how cruel it was in my first cycle to get a BFP and then be told it wasn't going to have the outcome we wanted. It was heartbreaking :( So I know the sadness and unfairness you are feeling. But try to take comfort in that you WILL have your baby :) I'm confident one of your frosties is your take home baby :hugs:


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Morning all! 

Lucie, I am so sorry! Please know you never have to apologize for how you feel! This is a place to be open about how you feel. 

Afm, I had a bit of a stressful day yesterday waiting until 2:00 to hear how my embryos were doing and when my transfer is. Finally got news that all 4 embryos were still developing and they will do the transfer today at 2:00. I have to be there at 1:00 for acupuncture and then I will meet with the acupuncturist again after the transfer. I'm hoping all goes well!


----------



## wantbabysoon

GL BOMO!!!

Lucie - We are all there for you.. :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

How exciting bomo-GL!!! <3


----------



## MoBaby

Gl bomo!!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Lucie, I am so sorry! Please know you never have to apologize for how you feel! This is a place to be open about how you feel.
> 
> Afm, I had a bit of a stressful day yesterday waiting until 2:00 to hear how my embryos were doing and when my transfer is. Finally got news that all 4 embryos were still developing and they will do the transfer today at 2:00. I have to be there at 1:00 for acupuncture and then I will meet with the acupuncturist again after the transfer. I'm hoping all goes well!

Good luck today! So glad you were able to get the acupuncture set up for before and after. I can't wait to hear how it goes! Are you putting one or two back?


----------



## azlissie

Best of luck today, Bomo!! This is going to be your bfp - I can feel it!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

I'm putting 2 back. I just hope there are still 2 developing like they are supposed to!


----------



## GettingBroody

Yay BOMO!!!! Very soon you'll be PUPO with twins! So exciting! :dance: I had acu before and after also...who knows if it made a difference but all that relaxation definitely can't be a bad thing!! Sending you buckets and buckets of :dust:!!!!!

Lucie - :hugs: As the others have said there is no need to apologise hon. We are all here to support each other through the highs and lows of this journey. I'm so sorry you've had to go through this awful low, especially when it's so unclear what's actually going on, but I am looking forward to celebrating with you when you come out the other side with your rainbow baby.... :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Getting did the spotting stop?


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Lucie, I am so sorry! Please know you never have to apologize for how you feel! This is a place to be open about how you feel.
> 
> Afm, I had a bit of a stressful day yesterday waiting until 2:00 to hear how my embryos were doing and when my transfer is. Finally got news that all 4 embryos were still developing and they will do the transfer today at 2:00. I have to be there at 1:00 for acupuncture and then I will meet with the acupuncturist again after the transfer. I'm hoping all goes well!

Yayyyyyy!!!! Bomo! So excited for you.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Lucie73821 said:


> Thanks drsquid, you explained it just like my dr. did. I just hate being stuck in limbo. I've had some brown spotting the last few days so I'm really hoping things start happening.
> 
> I'm just still so sad. My dr. said to us yesterday that this is the farthest we've ever gotten before, and we should just take comfort from that. But honestly, at this time, I can't. I wish we'd just gotten a BFN. To have a BFP and then have it ripped away so quickly just seems cruel.
> 
> I'm sorry to bring the doom and gloom....
> 
> 
> I hope you ladies are well.

Hi sweetie lots of hugs for you.:hugs: please know that you do not have to apologize. We are here for you.


----------



## GettingBroody

MoBaby said:


> Getting did the spotting stop?

Yeah, nothing since Tuesday!:thumbup: Will ask them about it at my apt on Tues but the baby's been kicking a good bit the last few days (even though they're still only teeny kicks) so hopefully it was just a once off...


----------



## Jenn76

Lucie: :hugs: Like everyone has said this is what this form is about and we are all here for you.

BOMO: :dust: Good luck today!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drsquid

bomo-yay.. seemed so far away and now... cant wait to hear


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

I just got back from my transfer. They put one 7 cell and one 8 cell embryo back. The other two are still growing so they said they would let me know Tues. if they make it to be frozen. Everything went really smoothly so now I wait.

I'm a little concerned because I feel a little sick, I don't think my lunch likes me. I don't want to actually get sick and have my tummy muscles all clenched or anything. LoL, the things you worry about going through all this. :o)


----------



## drsquid

bomo- even if you get sick... nothing is gonna expel those embryos.


----------



## azlissie

Sounds great Bomo!! Just sit back & try to relax now. Hope you don't get sick!


----------



## MrsC8776

Congrats BOMO! Yay for being PUPO with twins! :winkwink: What is your OTD?


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Wednesday, the 23rd. I'm going to have to see if they will let me go somewhere else for my blood test (or go late) because we are doing standardized testing at school that week and there is no way I can miss. Hopefully they will work with me. :o)


----------



## MrsC8776

So exciting! Fx for you! Hopefully they can have you come a few days earlier so you can do the beta.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> I just got back from my transfer. They put one 7 cell and one 8 cell embryo back. The other two are still growing so they said they would let me know Tues. if they make it to be frozen. Everything went really smoothly so now I wait.
> 
> I'm a little concerned because I feel a little sick, I don't think my lunch likes me. I don't want to actually get sick and have my tummy muscles all clenched or anything. LoL, the things you worry about going through all this. :o)

Whoot whoot!!!!! :happydance: yay for being pupo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TwoRdue

Congrats on been pupo ... look forward to the reaults


----------



## sekky

BOMO - YAY for been PUPO. Keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## Pink gerbera

BOMO - Yey for being PUPO with twins :) Got everything crossed. 

Getting - glad to hear the spotting has stopped and Yey for feeling movement :)

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## GettingBroody

BOMO - woohoo BOMO!!! Hope the next 2 weeks don't go too slowly for you!

Sekky - how are you doing?

Has anybody got any tips for getting a good nights sleep?! My hips have started to get really sore and achy during the night and even with a pillow between my legs I'm still waking every 20-30 mins or so to turn over onto the other side... Last night felt sooooo long! (although I'm also sick with a cold and really sore throat so that probably isn't helping either! Poor me, lol!!)


----------



## Jenn76

BOMO::happydance: Congrats on being PUPO! FX the other two make it to blast!

Broody: I had the same problem. I would get numb sleeping on my side and the hips hurt. I started sleeping on pillows. I use three under my head, two under my middle, and one under my thighs. Then I put my snooggle on top and that goes between my legs. I probably only get up twice a night now and it is less painful. If it wasn't for having to pee I may be able to sleep right through.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Morning All! I hope everyone is having a good weekend! I'm trying really hard to be optimistic about yesterdays transfer but I am having a hard time being positive when every other time has not worked and I've had my hopes squashed. :o( Then, this morning when I got up I'm feeling like AF is coming (crampy, sore boobs, and a headache). I am hoping it's just the estrogen and progesterone that I am on, but this cycle is so unlike any of the others because I haven't been stimming that I don't know when it should come. UGH!!


----------



## TwoRdue

I was the same when I was on estrogen and progesterone, it always felt like af was due.. keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Thank you Two!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Bomo- so exciting!!! Congratulations!! Can't wait to hear about your BFP!!

AFM- spent 7 hours registering yesterday. I'm SOOOO exhausted. I was overwhelmed at first but we ended up having a really good time!!! Now to wait and see what I get LOL!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Lucie, So sorry you are going though this :hugs: :hugs:


BOMO, Congrats on being PUPO with Twins!! :D




bubumaci said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> 
> I've not been very active here but im always reading!, We are starting treatment soon. Got any tips for pre-treatment jitters?? lol
> 
> Hi there :howdy: and congratulations on becoming a Mrs :)
> Is there something in particular you are concerned about? Or just generally the medication / the results ...?
> When do you start and what exactly is your treatment / protocol? We are all pros at stabbing our bellies here :)
> Anyway, good luck and if you have any questions, you have the top girls on this thread to answer and support you :) Welcome!Click to expand...


I'm nervous about the actual treamtment but more than anything im scared of how i will cope if its a failed cycle, a failed natural cycle is hard enough. I've got to loose the weight i put on over christmas to start, i was under the weight they asked me to be before and silly me didnt think i could put on that much enjoying myself over christmas, boy i was wrong lol!. As soon as i'm back to target we will get started, I'm doing long protocol because im Egg sharing. Anyone else an egg sharer?.


----------



## Stinas

xMissxZoiex - Good luck!!! Try to keep your mind busy...a good read always helps me! Dont be scared of the needles...its a piece of cake! Once you do it you will be like OMG I freaked for nothing. Thats what I did lol

Lucie - I am sorry you are going through this :hugs: Hope you get some answers soon!

BOMO - Yay for being PUPO!!!!! :happydance:

Lindsay - yayyyy for registering!!! Super fun!!!!


Hope everyone is doing well!!!!! One more week until DH's surgery!!! :happydance:


----------



## Pink gerbera

BOMO try to keep positive. I know things haven't worked before but this cycle is totally different for you. I'm feeling positive :)

Broody I've had the painful hips too at night. I didn't really find a cure but they are hurting less now, I recon it was partly the pressure of me lying on them and partly them widening and stretching. My new night time issue is leg cramps!!

Miss X Good luck on your cycle :) Hope you manage to shed the Christmas pounds quickly. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## bubumaci

BOMO :flower::hugs::happydance: PUPO :) :) My - didn't check up on BNB over the weekend and was so thrilled to read that they have transferred. Fingers and toes crossed that they keep developing nicely and burrow away! :)




xMissxZoiex said:


> I'm nervous about the actual treamtment but more than anything im scared of how i will cope if its a failed cycle, a failed natural cycle is hard enough. I've got to loose the weight i put on over christmas to start, i was under the weight they asked me to be before and silly me didnt think i could put on that much enjoying myself over christmas, boy i was wrong lol!. As soon as i'm back to target we will get started, I'm doing long protocol because im Egg sharing. Anyone else an egg sharer?.

Being a needle-phobe I can completely understand your being nervous about the treatment. But in the end - we all so want our LO's, that we are ready to go through anything to get there. Keeping that in mind does help with the treatment and it - honestly - isn't that bad! :)
As for the other fear (as you can see in my siggy - I have had plenty of failed cycles) it is heartbreaking and each time, you have to hope, that the next one will be it. You have to believe that it will work (for some, it works sooner than for others) and trust, that the cycles that do fail are nature's way of making sure that we - and our offspring - remain as healthy as possible and it is (even though it makes us feel so very crappy) better that way.
It is important to go into the whole thing with a positive attitude - believe that it will work ... and you just have to cross that bridge if and/or when you come to it. (And again - you have an amazing bunch of women here for support for the whole journey!) :)

Good luck with the weight loss!! :)

As for the egg-sharing, sorry, I can't comment on that...


----------



## Jenn76

BOMO: This will be your time! Like Pink said this cycle is a complete change from your last ones, try and relax and just enjoy being PUPO.

Zoie: Bubu is right about going into it with a positive attitude. Do you mind me asking what your fertility diagnosis is? Mine was male factor, low sperm count. So IVF was our best chance, and it worked. Often your clinic can give you the stats for the different fertility problems, mine was 73% for under 35 years of age. I was over 35 so it was lower but it did give me a lot more confidence going in. On being over weight, my clinic feels that weight is not a factor that changes success rates. My RE told me that studies had been done and there wasn't lower success with women that were over weight. So try not to stress over that. I hope you achieve your goal weight soon, and that this cycle brings you your BFP.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thank you so very much ladies, I will keep thinking of that little baby i have been dreaming of for so many years and I will get through it :D.

Jenn we also have MFI, DH has low motility. I'm only 22 so the FS think we have a good chance but don't know exact %s.


----------



## Jenn76

Zoie: Sounds like you have nothing to worry about, you'll get your BFP! FX for you.


----------



## Lucie73821

Still in limbo... Last Monday's beta was 1869. Wednesday was 2085. Today's 3190. I have an apt tomorrow at 8 am. I just want to be able to move on.

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Lindsay18

MissZ- sounds like you'll be fine! Fingers crossed!!!

Lucie- that's crazy they still haven't helped figure this out yet. What's next??? Do you have a date to speak with the doctor?


----------



## Lucie73821

I go in tomorrow at 8 am. Praying that we will get a plan in place.


----------



## Lindsay18

I really hope you do too girl. Keep us updated! Ill be thinking about you xoxo


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Thank you all for being positive for me! Its nice to know that when I am feeling discouraged I can come here and you help me to be more positive. 

Lucie. . . I am sorry you are going through all this. Hopefully the Dr will be able to tell you something tomorrow.

Zoie, sounds like you guys have an idea of what you need to be doing.

How is everyone doing today? Hopefully well! I spent the day in a district training. LONG day with a pounding headache, but it was helpful!

Have a great night everyone!


----------



## MrsC8776

Lucie73821 said:


> Still in limbo... Last Monday's beta was 1869. Wednesday was 2085. Today's 3190. I have an apt tomorrow at 8 am. I just want to be able to move on.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well.




Lucie73821 said:


> I go in tomorrow at 8 am. Praying that we will get a plan in place.

:hugs: So sorry you are having to go through this. I truly hope you get some answers soon. Is there anything about a slow rising beta?



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Thank you all for being positive for me! Its nice to know that when I am feeling discouraged I can come here and you help me to be more positive.
> 
> Lucie. . . I am sorry you are going through all this. Hopefully the Dr will be able to tell you something tomorrow.
> 
> Zoie, sounds like you guys have an idea of what you need to be doing.
> 
> How is everyone doing today? Hopefully well! I spent the day in a district training. LONG day with a pounding headache, but it was helpful!
> 
> Have a great night everyone!

Boo to the headache but I'm glad you had a good training day.


----------



## azlissie

I hope you finally get some answers tomorrow, Lucie.

Hope everyone's week got off to a good start! We are having record cold temps down here - it was 23 degrees when I left for work this morning! We are not equipped to deal with this kind of weather and the furnace at my school was out, so my classroom was 58 degrees all day long. The kids just sat there shivering - it was miserable. They'd better get it fixed because tomorrow is supposed to be just as cold!


----------



## Stinas

Lucie - I just dont get it....if there is nothing in there why are your numbers going up? Im sorry you are going through this!

How is everyone?


----------



## drsquid

lucie- hugs. hopefully now they can possibly see something (even if it turns out to be ectopic which i have my fingers crossed it isnt, but at least that would give you an answer) sorry you are still going through this

bomo- oy sorry. HATE headaches. feel better

az- we are having crazy cold here in california. my parents keep whining and i said... but you live on the east coast... but they left their heavy coats at home. add in im having weird electric problems and my breaker keeps tripping it is a giant hassle. got hvac, and plumbing coming tomorrow (limited hot water and pressure in the shower they are using and a leaking toilet) then an electrician weds... wheee


----------



## Pink gerbera

Lucie - I'm really sorry you are going through this. I hope you get some answers with the doc. Keep us posted.

Dr - oh no to the home problems. I hope you can get it fixed soon. 

Az - they close the schools here if the heating isn't working. Hope it gets fixed for you soon. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## GettingBroody

Lucie - so sorry to hear you still don't know what's going on... Are they going to do another internal scan to try and get some answers? Really hope this gets sorted out for you soon :hugs:

MissZ - like the others have said if your only problem is MF (which ours was too, it's so common) then given your age I'd say your bfp isn't too far away! Good luck! When do you start?

Az & DrS - Brrrr, wrap up warm you two!!

Afm, 20 week apt today :D They don't do anomaly scans here so not really sure what to expect from the apt! :shrug:


----------



## drsquid

heh well we are whiny here it is only going down to like 30... supposed to be mid 60 by the mid week./ running the heat is making me crazy cause it makes my throat hurt, my lips dry etc. 

afm- having the folks here rocks!!! i slept this am (working night shift tonight) and they started cleaning my garage, and cleaned out my car. we put together a baby diaper thingie https://www.target.com/p/munchkin-baby-care-cart/-/A-10426131#prodSlot=medium_1_23&term=munchkin which while not as easy as they say, went pretty well (if you do get one... use a hammer to put the legs together, im not sure how you could do it otherwise but they dont mention a hammer in the directions). and hung this in the closet https://www.walmart.com/ip/Delta-24...5290695-2&adid=1500000000000036337720&veh=cse. also went to a fabulous clothing swap. $5 to get in (lady in front of us gave us something to swap so it wasnt $10). after an hour we had 2 full bags and were tired. people were still coming in with stuff. tons of clothes, msot looked brandnew and some had tags. lots of gear (i got an inflatable my breastfriend, saw an arms reach cosleeper, lots of exersaucers, breast pump etc). i got a few stuffed animals, a brand new stuffed toy and blanket combo https://www.amazon.com/Snuggle-Me-Sherpa-Miracles-Blanket/dp/B005O2441K and some maternity clothes.


----------



## TwoRdue

Lucie - Sorry they have not got any answers as of yet, if it is a ectopic it can hide and not show in a scan and your levels will still slowly rise. I hope that they can sort this asap for you.x wishing for a miracle for you

Getting - Oh no anatomy scan that is different but im sure if they saw something wrong they would let you know.x

AFM - I had my 20 week scan today and baby looks perfect and happy with what they said. The cervix is 35mm and looking good, the funnelling has not got any better but know worse, I can now get up and go about my day with limitations and go for small slow walk. I have to have a scan weekly till I am 24 weeks and only a couple after that till my due date as long as all is well but I dont know how I am going to handle the NO SEX :wacko: I was told this could be till after baby is due :growlmad:I was just starting to get my grove back for wanting it to.


----------



## bubumaci

Lucie - I so hope that they can give you answers today! I am with Stinas on this : what is making your HCG numbers rise?? (*in secret still hoping that the office just had a crappy scanning machine*) :hugs:

Gosh - yesterday I had to leave work early, as I had a migraine coming on (well, not really early, as I had done my hours and was already onto overtime at 16:35 - but I don't usually leave that early) - I forced myself to finish my last report for the year end, but cancelled teaching English in the evening (which I do Mondays 19:00-21:00). 

Wishing everyone a happy Tuesday :wave:


----------



## Jenn76

Lucie: Good Luck today I hope you get some answers. This is such a horrible thing to have to endure. :hugs:

DrS: Glad to hear your parents arrived and are helping you out. I love your nursery picks, especially the closet organizer. I could have really used that but I ended up buying a second dresser and putting it in the closet on the weekend. It matches my cribs so I figured eventually when I do separate them to their own rooms each will have a dresser,mind you that won't be until they are toddlers. I can't believe how close you are to your due date, so exciting. I can understand your parents being disappointed with the temps, us east coasters hate to go down south and not experience warm weather. Funny thing is the last few days have been mild here, actually above zero and snow is all gone. 

Azlissie: That sucks that your school has no heat. I hope they cancel school if they can't fix it.

BOMO: Headaches suck, I had them from the start of IVF until about 16 weeks. I think it was the meds and then I had a bad cold. Take some Tylenol, it is safe for the beans. Are you planning on testing before your OTD? :dust:

Broody: Good luck at your appointment! Weird that they don't anatomy scans, maybe that's just a North American thing. 

Two: Glad to hear your scan went well and you are able to do more. I've been on the no sex restriction since my 20 week scan as well, honestly I don't mind. I worry already about my cervix so I'd rather not risk it. That plus I feel horrible now, it hurts to do anything. I feel like I'm stuck in an eighty year old body. LOL!


----------



## Lucie73821

So apparently I'm some big medical mystery. Third scan still shows nothing. But there is something growing somewhere. Plan is to treat as if ectopic. They drew blood and depending on when the results come back, I will be given methotrexate either this afternoon or tomorrow.


----------



## bubumaci

Oh Lucie, I am so so sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## wantbabysoon

Lucie - :hugs:


----------



## michelle01

BOMO - YAY for being PUPO!!!

Lucie - I am sorry for what you are going through.

Two - Glad your scan went well.

I am still sick :( I cannot shake whatever I caught and actually took yesterday off work and slept most of the day. Here I am back at work and still feeling drained and wiped out. When does this crap go away!!!


----------



## Jenn76

Lucie: :hugs: Found this thread sounds like your situation. https://www.medhelp.org/posts/Pregnancy-35/slow-rising-HCG-levels/show/995755

Michelle: Mine lasted about 3 weeks, felt like forever. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hi All!

Lucie. . . I know I have said it before but I will say it again, I am so sorry you are having to go through this!

Bubu. . . how are you doing? Is your migraine better? They are NO fun!

Michelle. . . I am sorry you are still sick. That is no fun! Hopefully you will start to feel better soon!

Jenn, Want, Pink, Lindsay, MrsC. . . how are you all doing? Are you sleeping better? The Los being good to you?

Stinas. . . how are you doing? 

Drs and Az. . . we have had really cold temps up here as well. I cant believe they kept you at school with it that cold Az! Hopefully you get everything worked out at your house Drs! Yay for your parents being there and helping out!

Broody. . . How did your appointment go?

Two. . . yay for a good scan and being able to get up (at least a little). :o)

Hi to everyone else! I hope you all are having good weeks!

AFM, I am just chugging along. I go back and forth between whether or not I feel optimistic about this cycle. I am TRYING really hard not to SS as I know the progesterone and estrogen can cause pregnancy type symptoms. I have had crazy sore nipples the past two days and am exhausted. I dont know if Im coming down with something or what is going on as my head is still bugging me (thankfully the migraine is gone now its just a headache) and Ive been in bed by 9 the past few nights (totally not like me at all!). Im so far staying away from all things google and the goal is to test on Monday. My OTD is Wednesday so I am hoping that isnt too early but I have no school on Monday so I would rather try that day than when I am doing standardized tests with my kiddos all week.


----------



## TwoRdue

Jenn you are right, the risk is not worth it, I find it funny that in the first tri I didn't want to even be touched when we could do something and now that I'm not allowed I want it more than ever lol.

Michelle sorry you are still feeling sick. When I was sick for a week in first tri it made my ms so much more worse. O hope you feel better soon.

BOMO I started testing from 5dp5dt and got much first bfp the following day and this on two days after I started, I'm just to impatient lol


----------



## Lindsay18

BOMO- feeling great thanks for asking. My back isn't terrible and I have been sleeping pretty good aside from having to pee all the time lol

Glad you're staying off Google!! And I like this positive attitude!! Maybe those ARE some symptoms?! Can't wait to hear about Monday I don't blame you for testing then- we are off too. Ill be looking for your post! Xoxo


----------



## wantbabysoon

BOMO - I am doing well... Just trying to enjoy the pregnancy as much as I can... I have my fingers crossed for your BFP this cycle!


----------



## Lucie73821

Got my 2 shots of methotrexate this afternoon. The one dose was two big for the syringe, so I got to have two intramuscular shots, one on each side, woo hoo! Now my poor bottom is so sore! They also did another beta today and it's gone up 700 since yesterday. They will do another beta Saturday, and the dr said not to be concerned if the number goes up. Then another beta (and a few more levels...not sure of them) on Tuesday. If the number has not decreased by Tuesday, then I will for sure need surgery. I'm praying it doesn't come to that. 

Hope you all are well!


----------



## TwoRdue

Hope all works well with the shots and that you dont have to have surgery. Take care.x


----------



## MrsC8776

GettingBroody said:


> Lucie - so sorry to hear you still don't know what's going on... Are they going to do another internal scan to try and get some answers? Really hope this gets sorted out for you soon :hugs:
> 
> MissZ - like the others have said if your only problem is MF (which ours was too, it's so common) then given your age I'd say your bfp isn't too far away! Good luck! When do you start?
> 
> Az & DrS - Brrrr, wrap up warm you two!!
> 
> Afm, 20 week apt today :D They don't do anomaly scans here so not really sure what to expect from the apt! :shrug:

How did the scan go? 



drsquid said:


> heh well we are whiny here it is only going down to like 30... supposed to be mid 60 by the mid week./ running the heat is making me crazy cause it makes my throat hurt, my lips dry etc.
> 
> afm- having the folks here rocks!!! i slept this am (working night shift tonight) and they started cleaning my garage, and cleaned out my car. we put together a baby diaper thingie https://www.target.com/p/munchkin-baby-care-cart/-/A-10426131#prodSlot=medium_1_23&term=munchkin which while not as easy as they say, went pretty well (if you do get one... use a hammer to put the legs together, im not sure how you could do it otherwise but they dont mention a hammer in the directions). and hung this in the closet https://www.walmart.com/ip/Delta-24...5290695-2&adid=1500000000000036337720&veh=cse. also went to a fabulous clothing swap. $5 to get in (lady in front of us gave us something to swap so it wasnt $10). after an hour we had 2 full bags and were tired. people were still coming in with stuff. tons of clothes, msot looked brandnew and some had tags. lots of gear (i got an inflatable my breastfriend, saw an arms reach cosleeper, lots of exersaucers, breast pump etc). i got a few stuffed animals, a brand new stuffed toy and blanket combo https://www.amazon.com/Snuggle-Me-Sherpa-Miracles-Blanket/dp/B005O2441K and some maternity clothes.

Great news about your parents being there! Sounds like you guys are getting stuff done. 



TwoRdue said:


> Lucie - Sorry they have not got any answers as of yet, if it is a ectopic it can hide and not show in a scan and your levels will still slowly rise. I hope that they can sort this asap for you.x wishing for a miracle for you
> 
> Getting - Oh no anatomy scan that is different but im sure if they saw something wrong they would let you know.x
> 
> AFM - I had my 20 week scan today and baby looks perfect and happy with what they said. The cervix is 35mm and looking good, the funnelling has not got any better but know worse, I can now get up and go about my day with limitations and go for small slow walk. I have to have a scan weekly till I am 24 weeks and only a couple after that till my due date as long as all is well but I dont know how I am going to handle the NO SEX :wacko: I was told this could be till after baby is due :growlmad:I was just starting to get my grove back for wanting it to.

Great news about the scan! Sounds like they have you on pelvic rest. :wacko: Hopefully they lift it soon. 



bubumaci said:


> Lucie - I so hope that they can give you answers today! I am with Stinas on this : what is making your HCG numbers rise?? (*in secret still hoping that the office just had a crappy scanning machine*) :hugs:
> 
> Gosh - yesterday I had to leave work early, as I had a migraine coming on (well, not really early, as I had done my hours and was already onto overtime at 16:35 - but I don't usually leave that early) - I forced myself to finish my last report for the year end, but cancelled teaching English in the evening (which I do Mondays 19:00-21:00).
> 
> Wishing everyone a happy Tuesday :wave:

I hope the headache is gone and you are feeling better. 



michelle01 said:


> BOMO - YAY for being PUPO!!!
> 
> Lucie - I am sorry for what you are going through.
> 
> Two - Glad your scan went well.
> 
> I am still sick :( I cannot shake whatever I caught and actually took yesterday off work and slept most of the day. Here I am back at work and still feeling drained and wiped out. When does this crap go away!!!

Feel better soon. I can't believe how long it is hanging around for. 



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Lucie. . . I know I have said it before but I will say it again, I am so sorry you are having to go through this!
> 
> Bubu. . . how are you doing? Is your migraine better? They are NO fun!
> 
> Michelle. . . I am sorry you are still sick. That is no fun! Hopefully you will start to feel better soon!
> 
> Jenn, Want, Pink, Lindsay, MrsC. . . how are you all doing? Are you sleeping better? The Los being good to you?
> 
> Stinas. . . how are you doing?
> 
> Drs and Az. . . we have had really cold temps up here as well. I cant believe they kept you at school with it that cold Az! Hopefully you get everything worked out at your house Drs! Yay for your parents being there and helping out!
> 
> Broody. . . How did your appointment go?
> 
> Two. . . yay for a good scan and being able to get up (at least a little). :o)
> 
> Hi to everyone else! I hope you all are having good weeks!
> 
> AFM, I am just chugging along. I go back and forth between whether or not I feel optimistic about this cycle. I am TRYING really hard not to SS as I know the progesterone and estrogen can cause pregnancy type symptoms. I have had crazy sore nipples the past two days and am exhausted. I dont know if Im coming down with something or what is going on as my head is still bugging me (thankfully the migraine is gone now its just a headache) and Ive been in bed by 9 the past few nights (totally not like me at all!). Im so far staying away from all things google and the goal is to test on Monday. My OTD is Wednesday so I am hoping that isnt too early but I have no school on Monday so I would rather try that day than when I am doing standardized tests with my kiddos all week.

I think you will be ok to test on Monday. My fingers are crossed for you! I'm doing good. Sleep is still a pain but I'll deal with it. Now if the girls would be nice to each other that would be great. :haha:



Lucie73821 said:


> Got my 2 shots of methotrexate this afternoon. The one dose was two big for the syringe, so I got to have two intramuscular shots, one on each side, woo hoo! Now my poor bottom is so sore! They also did another beta today and it's gone up 700 since yesterday. They will do another beta Saturday, and the dr said not to be concerned if the number goes up. Then another beta (and a few more levels...not sure of them) on Tuesday. If the number has not decreased by Tuesday, then I will for sure need surgery. I'm praying it doesn't come to that.
> 
> Hope you all are well!

:hugs: I can't believe that this is so complicated. I hope that something happens one way or another soon. Aren't ectopics very very rare with IVF? Since the egg is put in the right spot and doesn't have to travel? Sorry for the questions. Feel free to ignore them if you don't feel like answering. 

Sorry if I missed anyone. I'm trying to keep up but I think I'm lost at where everyone is and what is going on with you all. :flower:


----------



## Lucie73821

MrsC I don't mind the questions! My dr. says that ectopics only happen in 1-2% of ivf cases. He explained that even though they don't have to go anywhere, unfortunately sometimes they do.


----------



## drsquid

Lucie- sorry bout the butt shots. That sucks you had to get two. Hope it works

Bomo- hugs. I tested on a day i knew I was going out with friends so I had support and or people to celebrate with. Fingers crossed for you. 

Az- hope it has warmed up for you. Hvac guy came today and did stuff to the heater and now it works much better and apparently warmed up outside cause now it is in the 60's. yay. 

Mrsc- having them here is amazing. They rock. Mom and I made the crib today and put the monster stickers up.


----------



## MrsC8776

Lucie~ I thought the chances of it happening were really low. I hope within the next week they help you in any way they can. 

drsquid~ Yay for getting the crib together.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Drs. . .post pics of the nursery!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Oh yeah, and for all of you. . . bump pics?


----------



## Pink gerbera

Lucie I really hope you don't face surgery and things start working for you. 

BOMO I'm doing great thanks. Still not sleeping amazingly and finding work exhausting but other than that all good :) 

I would post a bump pic but I've not yet mastered how to upload photos. I'll look into it :)

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## GettingBroody

Lucie - :hugs: so sorry it had to come to this but I really hope the injections work so you don't have to go through surgery :hugs:

BOMO - Monday will be here before you know it!!! :dust:

Apt yesterday went great. The dr did a quick scan and all is looking exactly as it should :thumbup: He wasn't hugely concerned about the spotting but said to ring them if it happens again. Starting to feel a lot more movement over the past day or two as well :D


----------



## bubumaci

BOMO - thanks for asking. It really was only on Monday, I took some strong painkillers once I got home and a few hours later started feeling less zombie-like :)
It takes such will power not to test early (I never have - but then again, our blood tests are done so early, I don't have to hold out that long :D) - I have my fingers crossed that they are :bfp: symptoms :) :)

Lucie :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lindsay18

BOMO- Ill see if I can get a pic or 2 up here lol


----------



## Lindsay18

21 weeks was Christmas - 22 weeks was New Years - and 24 weeks is my most recent:)
 



Attached Files:







21 weeks.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 20









22 weeks.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 22









24 weeks.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 19


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Great pics x


----------



## bubumaci

Lovely pictures Linds! :) xxx


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Love the pics Lindsay!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Thanks, girls :) - Easy way to keep my family that is far away updated.


----------



## michelle01

Lindsay - Awesome pics :) Love it!

Lucie - :hugs:

I am feeling a little better today; thank goodness! I am gonna try to go for a workout; it is so hard to determine if this tiredness is from being sick or being pregnant, or a combo of both! I just need a little energy back!!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Lindsay - such cute pics!!!

Jkhk - just saw your siggie! Twins!!! :baby::baby: Huge congrats!! :dance:

Michelle - glad you're feeling a bit better. First tri is exhausting enough without being sick too!

Afm, have passed my cold/flu onto dh and he didn't sleep a wink last night with pains in his legs. So maybe the pains I had last weekend weren't the baby's fault after all!


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Thnks broody x


----------



## Lindsay18

jkh - OMG I didn't realize that!!! Congratulations! When is your due date?!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Congrats jkhk!!


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

I haven't been told yet iv got midwife app next week so I'm assuming she will sort it
I worked it out to be 5th sept x


----------



## GettingBroody

So exciting! :D


----------



## Pink gerbera

Jkhk huge congrats! Welcome to the twin club :)

Lindsay - love the pics and the board with the writing that is ultra cute :)


----------



## jchic

JK - HUGE congrats! Awesome news! Welcome to twindom!!


----------



## notoptimistic

jkh - so the FET worked!!! Congrats!


----------



## drsquid

linds- what a cute way to take the pics. i take crappy ones with my unhung mirror in the same gym bra and shorts for each one.. 33 weeks today so.. picture time when i get home.

jhk- congrats!!! look for twins groups in your area, can save you a TON of money

bomo- thinking of you

mrsc- still need to get the junk outta the room


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hi All! I got an email from my donor coordinator this morning that they took the two other embryos to day 7 (I've never heard of them doing that) and one qualified to be frozen. Now I have an e-mail into them asking if this cycle doesn't work (which I'm feeling like it didn't today) can we do another cycle using 6 more eggs or do they automatically do the FET. I would rather do another cycle with 6 eggs and possibly get another frozen one before doing a FET.


----------



## michelle01

YAY jkhk! Awesome news :) So excited to for you!


----------



## almosthere

Jkh congrats on twins! And lindsay very cute photo updates...

Hope all are doing well...loads of babydust to those in the ivf process currently! Hoping your shots are painless and the twws go by fast! Hugs!


----------



## GettingBroody

BOMO - yay for a frostie!! Don't give up on this cycle yet!!! I bet we'll be seeing a :bfp: on Monday!! :dust:

NotOpt - you need to change your profile description from TTC to PG!!!! :D Happy 12 weeks! (or maybe it's 13? I'm too lazy to work it out properly!)


----------



## notoptimistic

Getting - ok fine - I'll do it! ;) Thanks - I am actually 13 weeks and 5 days today!


----------



## MrsC8776

GettingBroody said:


> Lucie - :hugs: so sorry it had to come to this but I really hope the injections work so you don't have to go through surgery :hugs:
> 
> BOMO - Monday will be here before you know it!!! :dust:
> 
> Apt yesterday went great. The dr did a quick scan and all is looking exactly as it should :thumbup: He wasn't hugely concerned about the spotting but said to ring them if it happens again. Starting to feel a lot more movement over the past day or two as well :D

I'm glad the appointment went well. Yay for more movement! 



Lindsay18 said:


> 21 weeks was Christmas - 22 weeks was New Years - and 24 weeks is my most recent:)

Great pics and lovely bump! 

*Jkh~* Congrats on the twins! 

*BOMO~* Congrats again on the one :cold: You'll only need it for a sibling. :winkwink:

Has anyone heard from haj? It's got to be getting close to her due date.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Thank you!

I checked Haj's blog this morning and she hasn't updated it since December. I was thinking the same thing MrsC!


----------



## MrsC8776

I looked as well and hadn't see an update. I will check around and see if anyone talks with her outside of BnB. :thumbup:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

GettingBroody said:


> Lucie - so sorry to hear you still don't know what's going on... Are they going to do another internal scan to try and get some answers? Really hope this gets sorted out for you soon :hugs:
> 
> MissZ - like the others have said if your only problem is MF (which ours was too, it's so common) then given your age I'd say your bfp isn't too far away! Good luck! When do you start?
> 
> Az & DrS - Brrrr, wrap up warm you two!!
> 
> Afm, 20 week apt today :D They don't do anomaly scans here so not really sure what to expect from the apt! :shrug:

As soon as i shift this christmas weight, we have done really well this week going to weigh in again tomorrow or Friday :)

Linds - I LOVE those photos! Thats brilliant! :D


----------



## Jenn76

Lindsay: Love the pics! 

Jkh: Congrats on the twins!!!

BOMO: Congrats on the frostie! Try to remain positive until Wednesday, it's not over yet and I still believe this is your time. :hugs:

MrsC: I was wondering the same thing about Haj. So exciting to think we are getting to that point that people are starting to have their babies. Dr will be next, and then you. 

Broody: Glad to hear your appointment went great!

Michelle: Glad you are feeling better. First tri is exhausting so rest up.


----------



## Lindsay18

Funny I was thinking about Haj today too!!!

Thanks everyone- I take a picture every week with the updated chalkboard! It's fun:)


----------



## drsquid

yikes... im next oy... signed up today for the L&D tour... they were like... how about feb 23.. i said./. um i dont think ill be pregnant anymore. going next weds night. Doing the newborn care class on feb 7. decided not to bother with birthing classes etc


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

So exciting Drs!!!


----------



## TwoRdue

That is exciting.. I bet you can wait.


----------



## Stinas

Lindsay - Love love love the pics! I press like on fb on all of them! Its a great idea and cant wait to use it myself!

jkhkjnjhb8879 - aww yayyyy for twins!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Girls that's so funny I was thinking about haj too! Like you say Jenn, exciting that we're starting to have ladies have their babies :) Soo exciting!

Quick question re movement. Do you ladies find that some days your little ones are really active but others they are quieter? I'm noticing mine can vary so much from one day to the next with how many kicks I get. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## bubumaci

JKH - Congratulations on being PG!! That is wonderful news :)

BOMO - Assuming this try hasn't worked (which we don't) and assuming you have to go at it again (which we won't) ;) I think that your approach with the 6 additionals to see if you can get pg from that, plus upping the chances of more :cold: sounds sensible and I would probably want to do that too ... but that is under an assumption that we won't need anyway ;)

*lol* I was thinking about Haj recently too! :)

Funny how quickly time flies... I have made it into the last cycle before starting again ... so somewhere mid-February, I will be jabbing my belly all over again. I really need to find an acupuncturist!! Just with the planned move (I really wanted to be moved before I start the treatment again) and year end, I didn't have the time to find one nor would I have had the time to go to one! :)


----------



## Jenn76

Pink gerbera said:


> Girls that's so funny I was thinking about haj too! Like you say Jenn, exciting that we're starting to have ladies have their babies :) Soo exciting!
> 
> Quick question re movement. Do you ladies find that some days your little ones are really active but others they are quieter? I'm noticing mine can vary so much from one day to the next with how many kicks I get.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.

Definitely, my little girl is usually consistent with her movement each day but my boy is all over the place. Sometimes I go almost all day without feeling him and then the next day he is kicking me rotten all day. I think he is just as active as her but moves around positions more so at times I can't feel him. 



bubumaci said:


> JKH - Congratulations on being PG!! That is wonderful news :)
> 
> BOMO - Assuming this try hasn't worked (which we don't) and assuming you have to go at it again (which we won't) ;) I think that your approach with the 6 additionals to see if you can get pg from that, plus upping the chances of more :cold: sounds sensible and I would probably want to do that too ... but that is under an assumption that we won't need anyway ;)
> 
> *lol* I was thinking about Haj recently too! :)
> 
> Funny how quickly time flies... I have made it into the last cycle before starting again ... so somewhere mid-February, I will be jabbing my belly all over again. I really need to find an acupuncturist!! Just with the planned move (I really wanted to be moved before I start the treatment again) and year end, I didn't have the time to find one nor would I have had the time to go to one! :)

So excited to hear you are moving in your house soon. And of course ecstatic that you will be starting again as well. Hopefully the house will bring you good luck.

I checked Haj's ticker she is 37 weeks. I remember she had a csection booked for 38 weeks. She hasn't posted since December. So I'm guessing the babies are here or she is hibernating until they are. 

Dr I booked my labour and delivery class 11 weeks ago and it is this weekend. I was shocked at how long it took to get in a class. That's great that they got you in next week.


----------



## bubumaci

Thanks Jenn. Yep - we have our moving dates! 31.1. we start, packing and maybe moving somethings, and 1.2. we will be sleeping in our new house *hooray* :)
Have slightly mixed emotions. Our current house, while small, we made really cosy. The new house is lovely and we will make it cosy too - but still... we will sigh when we close the door behind us.
Last week we bought a whole bunch of light fixtures for the new house :) Ground floor is done (well, they aren't put up yet) ... first floor we will be using fixtures from the current house - the attic we still have to do, but the light bulbs up there suffice for the time being. Our mailbox is arriving tomorrow ... our new doorbell should come soon... sooo exciting :)


----------



## MoBaby

jkjk thats exciting you are pg with twins! Did they figure out what the spotting was from before?? Congrats.


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

No and I'm still spotting a little after I do the crinone gel so I'm putting it down to that for now x


----------



## jchic

Pink - my boy and girl are the same way...Girl is more consistent with movement, and the boy is more quiet, then BAM! He starts up again the next day. I asked my doc about this and thats completely normal!


----------



## sekky

Evening Ladies.

Hope everyone is doing ok.

Lucie sorry about the final verdict

Jkhjk - congrats on the twins.

Dr S - you must be so excited

BOMO - Have some faith

AFM - nothing yet. Just waiting. As i have no symptom i have decided not to test till 18DPO. Will prefer seeing the witch than a BFN on a test stripe


----------



## Jenn76

sekky said:


> Evening Ladies.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok.
> 
> Lucie sorry about the final verdict
> 
> Jkhjk - congrats on the twins.
> 
> Dr S - you must be so excited
> 
> BOMO - Have some faith
> 
> AFM - nothing yet. Just waiting. As i have no symptom i have decided not to test till 18DPO. Will prefer seeing the witch than a BFN on a test stripe

FX for you!!!! How many days past O are you?


----------



## azlissie

Congrats on the twins, jkh!

Bomo, try to keep that PMA going! I have a good feeling about this round for you. You're testing at home this weekend, right? Good luck!

Bubu, I don't envy you having to pack and move, but the new house sounds lovely. You'll have to post some pics once it's all put together. And I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for your Feb cycle!

That's interesting how the girls twins are moving more consistently than the boys - I wonder why that is?

They did finally get the heat going at my school, but we were without for two days and it was getting down to 20 degrees in the morning so it was miserable. Unfortunately it was just my hallway - the rest of the school was fine. I think if the admin building had been that miserably cold they would have sent us home but because it was just the English and social studies teachers they didn't worry about it!

Somebody asked about bump pics awhile back - I wish I had one! I am on the heavy side to start with so there's no sign at all yet, which on the one hand is fine because that gives me more time to hide it at work, but on the other hand I would love a physical sign that there was a baby in there!

AFM, I had my last appt with the RE today. It was kind of strange knowing I'll never go back to that office again, but I wasn't sad at all - I'm relieved! Had a great ultrasound and got to see the baby do a big jump which was super cute. I go back for the re-try on the nuchal scan next Thursday and then I think it will be awhile before my next ultrasound - I've gotten so spoiled having one a week!

Hope everyone has a great Friday and a nice, relaxing weekend - I love having Monday off!


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies sorry I have been Mia....the twins actually came early and made an appearance 2 weeks ago at 35 weeks. My son Colin came out of nicu Saturday and my daughter Lily is still in the hospital. I will post pics and a full birth story tomorrow!!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Oh boy Haj... I can't wait to see pics and hear all about it!!


----------



## MrsC8776

drsquid said:


> yikes... im next oy... signed up today for the L&D tour... they were like... how about feb 23.. i said./. um i dont think ill be pregnant anymore. going next weds night. Doing the newborn care class on feb 7. decided not to bother with birthing classes etc

I'm not doing a birthing class either. It's way to long and I think most of the classes are filled up already. I hope the tour and newborn class goes well. 



Pink gerbera said:


> Girls that's so funny I was thinking about haj too! Like you say Jenn, exciting that we're starting to have ladies have their babies :) Soo exciting!
> 
> Quick question re movement. Do you ladies find that some days your little ones are really active but others they are quieter? I'm noticing mine can vary so much from one day to the next with how many kicks I get.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.

I get days (like today) where there isn't much movement and then there are days where it's like the girls are beating the crap out of each other. :haha: I'm sure it is totally normal. Weird but normal. I did find that when I'm normally sleeping they are moving quite a bit. Found this out by not sleeping well the other night. 



bubumaci said:


> JKH - Congratulations on being PG!! That is wonderful news :)
> 
> BOMO - Assuming this try hasn't worked (which we don't) and assuming you have to go at it again (which we won't) ;) I think that your approach with the 6 additionals to see if you can get pg from that, plus upping the chances of more :cold: sounds sensible and I would probably want to do that too ... but that is under an assumption that we won't need anyway ;)
> 
> *lol* I was thinking about Haj recently too! :)
> 
> Funny how quickly time flies... I have made it into the last cycle before starting again ... so somewhere mid-February, I will be jabbing my belly all over again. I really need to find an acupuncturist!! Just with the planned move (I really wanted to be moved before I start the treatment again) and year end, I didn't have the time to find one nor would I have had the time to go to one! :)

I hope the move goes well. You will be getting started in no time! 



jkhkjnjhb8879 said:


> No and I'm still spotting a little after I do the crinone gel so I'm putting it down to that for now x

I hope the spotting stops soon! 



sekky said:


> Evening Ladies.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok.
> 
> Lucie sorry about the final verdict
> 
> Jkhjk - congrats on the twins.
> 
> Dr S - you must be so excited
> 
> BOMO - Have some faith
> 
> AFM - nothing yet. Just waiting. As i have no symptom i have decided not to test till 18DPO. Will prefer seeing the witch than a BFN on a test stripe

Fx for you! 



azlissie said:


> Congrats on the twins, jkh!
> 
> Bomo, try to keep that PMA going! I have a good feeling about this round for you. You're testing at home this weekend, right? Good luck!
> 
> Bubu, I don't envy you having to pack and move, but the new house sounds lovely. You'll have to post some pics once it's all put together. And I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for your Feb cycle!
> 
> That's interesting how the girls twins are moving more consistently than the boys - I wonder why that is?
> 
> They did finally get the heat going at my school, but we were without for two days and it was getting down to 20 degrees in the morning so it was miserable. Unfortunately it was just my hallway - the rest of the school was fine. I think if the admin building had been that miserably cold they would have sent us home but because it was just the English and social studies teachers they didn't worry about it!
> 
> Somebody asked about bump pics awhile back - I wish I had one! I am on the heavy side to start with so there's no sign at all yet, which on the one hand is fine because that gives me more time to hide it at work, but on the other hand I would love a physical sign that there was a baby in there!
> 
> AFM, I had my last appt with the RE today. It was kind of strange knowing I'll never go back to that office again, but I wasn't sad at all - I'm relieved! Had a great ultrasound and got to see the baby do a big jump which was super cute. I go back for the re-try on the nuchal scan next Thursday and then I think it will be awhile before my next ultrasound - I've gotten so spoiled having one a week!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Friday and a nice, relaxing weekend - I love having Monday off!

Yay for moving on from the RE! I'm sure Thursday will go great. Maybe try drinking some orange juice before you go in. Apparently this wakes baby up and gets them going. 



haj624 said:


> Hey ladies sorry I have been Mia....the twins actually came early and made an appearance 2 weeks ago at 35 weeks. My son Colin came out of nicu Saturday and my daughter Lily is still in the hospital. I will post pics and a full birth story tomorrow!!!

Congrats haj!!! :happydance: I can't wait to read your birth story. I hope your babies are doing ok. Did you have any warning that they were coming early?


----------



## azlissie

Congrats, haj! Love the names. Can't wait to hear the details!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

jkhkjnjhb8879 said:


> No and I'm still spotting a little after I do the crinone gel so I'm putting it down to that for now x

Congrats on twins!!! Awesome news!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

haj624 said:


> Hey ladies sorry I have been Mia....the twins actually came early and made an appearance 2 weeks ago at 35 weeks. My son Colin came out of nicu Saturday and my daughter Lily is still in the hospital. I will post pics and a full birth story tomorrow!!!

Congrats Haj. Cant wait to see pics. How do you feel?


----------



## Stinas

bubumaci - Yay for getting started again and moving back into your house!!! How exciting that must be!!

Haj - OMG YAYYYY Congrats!!!! Cant wait to see pics and hear the story! I hope your little girl comes home soon!!

BOMO - How are you feeling??!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Haj - huge congratulations! I can't wait to hear your story and see pics :) Hope you're doing well? How exciting our first thread babies are here!!

Thanks for the responses re movement. It seems we all experience similar patterns as I think my girl is more active than my boy but when he gets going he goes for it!

Have a good day everyone x


----------



## Pink gerbera

Happy eggplant week Lindsay :)


----------



## GettingBroody

Woohoo Haj!!!! Huge congrats!!!! :flower::flower: Delighted your little boy is home and hope Lily gets to join him soon. Can't wait to see pics when you're up to posting them. :dance:

Az - don't worry your bump will be here before you know it!


----------



## TwoRdue

Haj Congrats that is great news.


----------



## bubumaci

Haj - Congratulations!! How are you doing? Glad that Colin is home and I hope that Lily will be joining you at home soon too!! Really look forward to hearing your birth story! xx :hugs:


----------



## Jenn76

Congrats Haj!!!!! I hope Lily gets released soon. Can't wait to see pics and hear the birth story.

Azlissie: it's so great to see them moving on the ultrasound. Good luck on Thursday. 

Bubu: Good luck with the move! I'm sure you will feel totally at home in no time. 

On the movement topic, I feel my girl more but from all of our ultrasounds he is more active and I don't feel him moving. Within 30 mins yesterday he went from head down above his sister on my left side to horizontal across the top of my uterus with the head on the left to head down far on my right side. I didn't feel him move at all. When he does kick me it is always in different spots where she stays in the same spot and has been there since our 12 week ultrasound. Who could blame her with her brother moving around so much she probably wants to hang on to her space, she is head down in my pelvic area. I guess she wants to be the older twin. 

Overall my appointment went well, she is 2lbs 3oz and he is 2lbs 9 oz. I am concerned about my cervix. 7 weeks ago it was 4.5 cm and then 4 weeks ago it was 4.4 cm and yesterday it was 3.6 cm. I know that is still good but it stresses me to see it drop so much since last time. The doctor said it's fine as long as it stays above 3 until 32 weeks. That's 5 weeks away so it worries me. I've already been on restrictions for the past 7 weeks so now she is putting me on full bed rest. Which I am welcoming since I don't want these babies coming at 32 weeks. 

Hope all is well with everyone. TGIF!


----------



## Lindsay18

Pink - happy eggplant week to you too!

Haj - congratulations! That is so great that Colin is able to come home already. I'm sure you'll be bringing Lily home ASAP! I am so excited to see pictures!

Jenn - I understand you being nervous. At least he has you on full bed rest so you can relax a little. Fingers crossed that they stay in there for a few more weeks!! xoxo


----------



## almosthere

Congrats haj! Hoping you can take miss lilly home soon! I really love your names you have chosen!!! <3


----------



## Lindsay18

Happy Friday everyone!! How is everyone doing?!


----------



## jchic

Haj - I have been thinking about you!!!! HUGE HUGE Congrats to you and your new family! Cant wait to see pics and hear all about it!


----------



## jchic

Jenn, I totally get you being nervous. Don't worry too much. Mine has at the most been 4, and now it is 3.78. My doctor said that was happy with the 3.78 and that was fine. She also mentioned anything above 3 is good. Try to relax while you are on bedrest. Did she put you on specifically for the cervix thing?


----------



## michelle01

Jenn - I know you are nervous, but I am sure everything is going to be good. Just relax on bedrest and take it easy as much as possible. I cannot believe how far along everyone is; I am just lagging behind ;)

Haj - HUGE CONGRATS!!! Love the names and cannot wait to see pictures and hear all about your experience. Hope that Lily gets to come home soon too :hugs:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi Ladies!

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend <3


----------



## wantbabysoon

Haj - congrats!!

AFM I am having one hell of a day.. My regular scan turned into me being admitted to the hospital right now. Full details in my journal... Sorry cant type the whole thing since I am on my phone. Please pray for me and the LO friends!


----------



## michelle01

Oh want....I just read what you are going through; have my FX'ed for you and your LO!! Hang in there :hugs:


----------



## drsquid

movement- my boy tends to be more active (well he is more superficial so... i think i may just feel him more) but i can feel limbs etc now so i can poke them and get them to move around etc so... that is reassuring. mom wanted to feel them and i know they move more when i lie down. so we were kinda lying around cuddling with her leg against my belly and the girl punched and kicked the crap out of her

l&d tour- yeah the tour is easy to get into. i think the birthing classes are more booked but i wasnt interested. mom keeps bugging me to try to get a sooner newborn class booked even though i keep telling here there arent any... 

flu etc- so i worked with my coworker weds and he was clearly ill and got sicker throughout the day.. i stayed away from him and made sure to wash my hands... yesterday he went to the er in the am for shortness of breath and ended up in the icu, intubated, on dialysis and 3 meds to increase his blood pressure. so scary. it is likely something viral. now mind you he has some underlying medical issues but nothing that serious and he went from working but feeling crappy to near death in 24 hours. so scary. next week are my last 2 days at work,. i feel bad not agreeing to work one of my days off to cover. im just dragging so much at work

bubu=- congrats for moving. it is always hard. i always have a few weeks of wondering if i made the right decision. 

az- im reasonably slim (or was) and had no bump til about 19 weeks

haj- congrats!!!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

wantbabysoon said:


> Haj - congrats!!
> 
> AFM I am having one hell of a day.. My regular scan turned into me being admitted to the hospital right now. Full details in my journal... Sorry cant type the whole thing since I am on my phone. Please pray for me and the LO friends!


Prayers being sent your way :hugs:


----------



## TwoRdue

Want sorry to here that and hope you are fine to go home.. I had a scare about three weeks ago when I was told I would be lucky to get to 22 weeks and they were going to much me to surgery, I just cried as I thought this is it!! But after some regular monitoring things are looking good and I get regular scans every week till I'm 24 weeks and was told they won't continue with scans after that's as if baby was going to come they can deliver from 24 weeks (that didn't make me to happy) .. my cervix was opening, funneling and shorten and was shown like that on two scans but by the third scan there was just slight funneling. I do hope you and Bubs are well.


----------



## wantbabysoon

Two - r u currently on bed rest?


----------



## TwoRdue

I was on bed rest for two weeks but at the moment I can do little amounts and on full pelvic rest, they also prescribed me progesterone


----------



## MrsC8776

Jenn76 said:


> Congrats Haj!!!!! I hope Lily gets released soon. Can't wait to see pics and hear the birth story.
> 
> Azlissie: it's so great to see them moving on the ultrasound. Good luck on Thursday.
> 
> Bubu: Good luck with the move! I'm sure you will feel totally at home in no time.
> 
> On the movement topic, I feel my girl more but from all of our ultrasounds he is more active and I don't feel him moving. Within 30 mins yesterday he went from head down above his sister on my left side to horizontal across the top of my uterus with the head on the left to head down far on my right side. I didn't feel him move at all. When he does kick me it is always in different spots where she stays in the same spot and has been there since our 12 week ultrasound. Who could blame her with her brother moving around so much she probably wants to hang on to her space, she is head down in my pelvic area. I guess she wants to be the older twin.
> 
> Overall my appointment went well, she is 2lbs 3oz and he is 2lbs 9 oz. I am concerned about my cervix. 7 weeks ago it was 4.5 cm and then 4 weeks ago it was 4.4 cm and yesterday it was 3.6 cm. I know that is still good but it stresses me to see it drop so much since last time. The doctor said it's fine as long as it stays above 3 until 32 weeks. That's 5 weeks away so it worries me. I've already been on restrictions for the past 7 weeks so now she is putting me on full bed rest. Which I am welcoming since I don't want these babies coming at 32 weeks.
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone. TGIF!

I'm glad they are keeping an eye on you and have you on full bed rest now. When will you be getting checked again? I hope the bed rest works and you can keep those babies in for as long as possible. 



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend <3

:hi: I hope you have a good weekend as well. How are you doing? 



wantbabysoon said:


> Haj - congrats!!
> 
> AFM I am having one hell of a day.. My regular scan turned into me being admitted to the hospital right now. Full details in my journal... Sorry cant type the whole thing since I am on my phone. Please pray for me and the LO friends!

:hugs: Replied in your journal. Thinking of you. :flower:


----------



## Jenn76

jchic said:


> Jenn, I totally get you being nervous. Don't worry too much. Mine has at the most been 4, and now it is 3.78. My doctor said that was happy with the 3.78 and that was fine. She also mentioned anything above 3 is good. Try to relax while you are on bedrest. Did she put you on specifically for the cervix thing?

She likes her patients with twins to rest after 24 weeks, she believes it reduces preterm labour. I wanted to work longer so she has been supportive of that. So technically I am resting because of the cervix but I think she would have put me out soon anyway. How long did it take yours to go from 4 to 3.78?



wantbabysoon said:


> Haj - congrats!!
> 
> AFM I am having one hell of a day.. My regular scan turned into me being admitted to the hospital right now. Full details in my journal... Sorry cant type the whole thing since I am on my phone. Please pray for me and the LO friends!

:hugs: in my prayers :hugs:



drsquid said:


> movement- my boy tends to be more active (well he is more superficial so... i think i may just feel him more) but i can feel limbs etc now so i can poke them and get them to move around etc so... that is reassuring. mom wanted to feel them and i know they move more when i lie down. so we were kinda lying around cuddling with her leg against my belly and the girl punched and kicked the crap out of her
> 
> l&d tour- yeah the tour is easy to get into. i think the birthing classes are more booked but i wasnt interested. mom keeps bugging me to try to get a sooner newborn class booked even though i keep telling here there arent any...
> 
> flu etc- so i worked with my coworker weds and he was clearly ill and got sicker throughout the day.. i stayed away from him and made sure to wash my hands... yesterday he went to the er in the am for shortness of breath and ended up in the icu, intubated, on dialysis and 3 meds to increase his blood pressure. so scary. it is likely something viral. now mind you he has some underlying medical issues but nothing that serious and he went from working but feeling crappy to near death in 24 hours. so scary. next week are my last 2 days at work,. i feel bad not agreeing to work one of my days off to cover. im just dragging so much at work
> 
> bubu=- congrats for moving. it is always hard. i always have a few weeks of wondering if i made the right decision.
> 
> az- im reasonably slim (or was) and had no bump til about 19 weeks
> 
> haj- congrats!!!!

Scary. I'm in awe that you made it so long. Enjoy your time off.



MrsC8776 said:


> Jenn76 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Haj!!!!! I hope Lily gets released soon. Can't wait to see pics and hear the birth story.
> 
> Azlissie: it's so great to see them moving on the ultrasound. Good luck on Thursday.
> 
> Bubu: Good luck with the move! I'm sure you will feel totally at home in no time.
> 
> On the movement topic, I feel my girl more but from all of our ultrasounds he is more active and I don't feel him moving. Within 30 mins yesterday he went from head down above his sister on my left side to horizontal across the top of my uterus with the head on the left to head down far on my right side. I didn't feel him move at all. When he does kick me it is always in different spots where she stays in the same spot and has been there since our 12 week ultrasound. Who could blame her with her brother moving around so much she probably wants to hang on to her space, she is head down in my pelvic area. I guess she wants to be the older twin.
> 
> Overall my appointment went well, she is 2lbs 3oz and he is 2lbs 9 oz. I am concerned about my cervix. 7 weeks ago it was 4.5 cm and then 4 weeks ago it was 4.4 cm and yesterday it was 3.6 cm. I know that is still good but it stresses me to see it drop so much since last time. The doctor said it's fine as long as it stays above 3 until 32 weeks. That's 5 weeks away so it worries me. I've already been on restrictions for the past 7 weeks so now she is putting me on full bed rest. Which I am welcoming since I don't want these babies coming at 32 weeks.
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone. TGIF!
> 
> I'm glad they are keeping an eye on you and have you on full bed rest now. When will you be getting checked again? I hope the bed rest works and you can keep those babies in for as long as possible.Click to expand...

Thanks! I'm being tested again in 4 weeks. I will do whatever possible to keep them in until at least 36 weeks.


----------



## drsquid

two and want- sorry you are going through this. so scary. fingers crossed for both of you

jenn- it has only really gotten hard in the last week or so. im tired and i get winded fast. also i like standing, walking around etc, and i notice now after a few minutes im desperate to sit down. baby shower at work today was soo sweet
 



Attached Files:







photo(1).jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 19









photo(2).jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 30


----------



## Jenn76

Wow that's a great cake and invite they really went all out. My work had my shower last Friday, so nice to work with such great people.


----------



## TwoRdue

Dr that is awesome and looks so yummy


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

drsquid said:


> two and want- sorry you are going through this. so scary. fingers crossed for both of you
> 
> jenn- it has only really gotten hard in the last week or so. im tired and i get winded fast. also i like standing, walking around etc, and i notice now after a few minutes im desperate to sit down. baby shower at work today was soo sweet

Very cute!!!!!! The cake looks delicious!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Want - just read your journal. I'm so sorry you are experiencing this. When are they scanning again to let you know if things have stopped to see if you can go home??

Dr - what a cute cake! Wow bet you can't wait for the rest now. I have 4 more weeks at work and I can't wait to finish!!

Lindsay - another cute bump pic! I'm doing good thanks :) 

Have a good weekend everyone x


----------



## jchic

Jenn- ok gotcha. My cervix went from 4 to 3.78 in about 4 weeks. Cervix is still closed, etc. I am sure your babies will be here btwn 36-38 weeks so dont worry, just rest :). I think your doc is being cautious so your in 
good hands mama!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Pink gerbera said:


> Want - just read your journal. I'm so sorry you are experiencing this. When are they scanning again to let you know if things have stopped to see if you can go home??
> 
> Dr - what a cute cake! Wow bet you can't wait for the rest now. I have 4 more weeks at work and I can't wait to finish!!
> 
> Lindsay - another cute bump pic! I'm doing good thanks :)
> 
> Have a good weekend everyone x

They will do a scan sometime mid morning and take it from there. I am keeping my fingers crossed that the cervix does not dialate more or closes so they can let me go home today or tomorrow.


----------



## Lindsay18

Want- I have everything crossed for you! Keep us updated! Thinking of you!


----------



## azlissie

Want, I hope your scan goes well and you are able to go home soon. I'm sure it's scary but it's great that they caught it in time to do something about it.

DrS, the cake and invite are great. That's very nice of your work. Hope your last two days go well and then enjoy your time off!

Jenn, I hope that the bedrest will keep those babies in there for a nice, long time. Do you have Netflix or something to help you pass the time?

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend! It has warmed up here - it's 70 degrees right now and I got a little too hot when I was outside. I prefer that over being cold any day!


----------



## TwoRdue

azlissie said:


> Want, I hope your scan goes well and you are able to go home soon. I'm sure it's scary but it's great that they caught it in time to do something about it.
> 
> DrS, the cake and invite are great. That's very nice of your work. Hope your last two days go well and then enjoy your time off!
> 
> Jenn, I hope that the bedrest will keep those babies in there for a nice, long time. Do you have Netflix or something to help you pass the time?
> 
> Hope everyone is having a nice weekend! It has warmed up here - it's 70 degrees right now and I got a little too hot when I was outside. I prefer that over being cold any day!

When you said 70 I was like "holy cow" but then realised that that must be 70F so that is 21C where I am lol, at the moment we are sittling at 95F + some days and thats just way to hot but the little paddle pool I have comes in handy


----------



## xMissxZoiex

You ladies are so lucky to have good warm weather! lol, Its Between Zero and minus Two degrees C here!, everywhere is covered in snow lol


----------



## Jenn76

It was minus 20C here yesterday. Colder with the wind chill, and it has snowed the last four days. I'd love to be down south right now. Went to L&D class today pretty much things I already knew. Went in thinking epidural all the way but they really seemed to frown upon it. Said 80% of people get it but feel that it is overused. Now thinking I will go for natural but switch if I find it too difficult. What is everyone else's plans? Thoughts?

Azlissie: We have net flicks and the movie network. DH downloads a lot too. I'm looking forward to getting more sleep. I haven't been sleeping well at night and love naps so looking forward to that. How are you doing?

Want: Just replied in your journal. Sorry to hear the news. Thinking of you. Hugs!

Two: It's summer there now isn't it? What are your winters like?

Jess: How are you feeling? Any Braxton hicks yet? 

Pink: I hope the four weeks fly by for you.


----------



## jchic

Jenn- I think if natural is what you want to do, do it. You can always ask for the epi If you need it and dont be scared to ask for it! I think as long as your birth plan is what you want thats whats important :) If the babies arent head down I assume your doc will schedule a C section right? Napping is amazing! You deserve some good nap time so enjoy it :) 
BH has started! Felt so weird!!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Drsquid looks like they had a great shower for you. The cake looks amazing! 

Jenn you might want to check with your OB about the epidural. Mine requires you to have it if you are having twins. Just like delivery is required to be in the OR. Reason being... anything can happen with twins and that epidural could become a must. Just because the class frowned upon it doesn't mean you should rethink what you want to do. I was going to get one anyways just because being this far along and this uncomfortable I know that delivery would be miserable for me.


----------



## TwoRdue

Jenn the winter here is pretty cold for what we are use to but looking at your winter temp it will probably feel warm to you lol we sit around 2 to -2 at night and 5C to 8 in the day. 
I am thinking natural for labour, I already know what labour pains feel like just not the huge head coming through, my younger sister was in labour for 24 hours and just used the gas. They push for epidrual here


----------



## Pink gerbera

Want - how did the scan go?

Jenn - you're very brave opting to go natural! We can have an elective c- section or natural. I'm undecided at the moment. I want the experience of birth but I also want what's best for the babies and a c section may cause them less stress! I'm unsure what to do!

I'm off to a class today, I'll let you know what they say. 

Have a good day everyone x


----------



## Jenn76

jchic said:


> Jenn- I think if natural is what you want to do, do it. You can always ask for the epi If you need it and dont be scared to ask for it! I think as long as your birth plan is what you want thats whats important :) If the babies arent head down I assume your doc will schedule a C section right? Napping is amazing! You deserve some good nap time so enjoy it :)
> BH has started! Felt so weird!!!!

If baby A is head down they won't do C section unless it is necessary because of labour not progressing or a problem with the babies. My OB prefers natural, but unfortunately she is not going to be there. She is going on a sabbatical March 1. So I am going to be stuck with whoever happens to be on duty when I go in labour. Just found this out on Thursday and I am not happy at all, I picked her since she has experience with multiples. 



MrsC8776 said:


> Drsquid looks like they had a great shower for you. The cake looks amazing!
> 
> Jenn you might want to check with your OB about the epidural. Mine requires you to have it if you are having twins. Just like delivery is required to be in the OR. Reason being... anything can happen with twins and that epidural could become a must. Just because the class frowned upon it doesn't mean you should rethink what you want to do. I was going to get one anyways just because being this far along and this uncomfortable I know that delivery would be miserable for me.

We never discussed an epidural only vaginal verses c section, hmmm. I should ask her since that class was designed for people carrying one. I agree with the uncomfortable statement I honestly don't think I could do it with my back in this state so an epidural would help. DH feels strongly that we don't have one but that's easy for him to say. 

So when does your DH leave? I can imagine this time will be the hardest goodbye. But think of how exciting it will be when he returns your girls will finally be here, and hopefully he makes it on time.



TwoRdue said:


> Jenn the winter here is pretty cold for what we are use to but looking at your winter temp it will probably feel warm to you lol we sit around 2 to -2 at night and 5C to 8 in the day.
> I am thinking natural for labour, I already know what labour pains feel like just not the huge head coming through, my younger sister was in labour for 24 hours and just used the gas. They push for epidrual here

They mentioned gas too and said it is better for the baby so that is an option. Your winters sound ideal. We spend most of ours below zero but not often in th minus twenties thankfully. 



Pink gerbera said:


> Want - how did the scan go?
> 
> Jenn - you're very brave opting to go natural! We can have an elective c- section or natural. I'm undecided at the moment. I want the experience of birth but I also want what's best for the babies and a c section may cause them less stress! I'm unsure what to do!
> 
> I'm off to a class today, I'll let you know what they say.
> 
> Have a good day everyone x

Interested in hearing what they say in your class. That is what I would tink too. I would imagine going through natural child birth would be traumatic on the babies. Yet they say unassisted childbirth is better for them and they recover quicker and develop better. Sounds wrong to me.


----------



## drsquid

Honestly I've never seen anything that shows a real issue for babies from epidurals and a mom who is not out of her head with pain is more able to bond with the babies etc. nitrous has been shown to end up in the cord blood Etc and does have some risks. I think it is wrong for classes to push agendas and "natural" childbirth. The important thing is healthy babies and healthy mommy. If the first hour was really the determinant of bonding then explain adoption Etc. do what you think will work for you. Stay open to all your options and feel free to change your mind at any point.


----------



## azlissie

Can I ask a serious question of those of you who are further along? Is there ever a point where you stop feeling like things are going to go wrong and you can just relax? I feel like I am not able to be that excited yet because I keep waiting for something bad to happen and it's wearing me out. Sometimes I think I'm just being paranoid and other times I think it's intuition telling me something's not right. You would think with the number of scans I've had it would help me calm down, but I just still have this weird feeling. It kind of makes me sad because this should be such a happy time and it just isn't yet. Am I crazy or is this just how pregnant women feel?


----------



## Stinas

Want - :hugs:


----------



## Jenn76

azlissie said:


> Can I ask a serious question of those of you who are further along? Is there ever a point where you stop feeling like things are going to go wrong and you can just relax? I feel like I am not able to be that excited yet because I keep waiting for something bad to happen and it's wearing me out. Sometimes I think I'm just being paranoid and other times I think it's intuition telling me something's not right. You would think with the number of scans I've had it would help me calm down, but I just still have this weird feeling. It kind of makes me sad because this should be such a happy time and it just isn't yet. Am I crazy or is this just how pregnant women feel?

Before I could feel movement I would worry they would just stop developing and I would miscarry. Now that I feel them it much better but I still worry about preterm labour. I don't think I will be completely at ease until 32 weeks. I did have a Doppler so in the early weeks that help ease the nerves. It's completely natural for us to feel this way after all we went through to get pregnant. It is hard to be excited before you feel the movement, I think you will find things change at that point. I never let my nerves over power me and tried to feel that everything would work out. Just remember that everyone is different and most pregnancies go off without a hitch. This will be your forever baby, things will work out. :hugs:


----------



## drsquid

until i could feel them... everytime i scanned them i was almost surprised to see them both alive. now i still poke them all the time to make em move. moms check on the babies to watch them breath. im not sure it ever gets better. i def feel better now. im only almost 34 weeks but now i know they will be ok (most likely) even if they were born now... i was terrified from 24-30 weeks cause the outcomes arent great (yes it happens and some are fine but...)


----------



## Lindsay18

Az- I agree with Drs and Jenn for sure. I felt 100% better once I felt him moving. I am not worried or paranoid at all now to be honest with you. It will get better:)


----------



## almosthere

I am also sooo much better now that my little one kicks here and there! I worry a bit if its been days since I have felt kicks-but then I think of how much he moves on the scans and with the doppler and he must be moving even when I am not feeling him move =)


----------



## almosthere

Dr-that cake is adorable!!! looks delicious too!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Az I agree with the others. At your stage I was still incredibly nervous. I had a complete freak out at 18 weeks but once you feel movements (this was at about 20 weeks for me) you def do start to relax and enjoy it :)

Went to my twins antenal class yesterday. It was good although a little scary! They talked at length about pros and cons of c- section or vaginal birth. They said its our choice and the babies, as they position of the babies is the main reason we'd be told we have to have a ceasarean. I'm still undecided if I have the choice. I'm gonna wait to see how they're lying in 6 weeks as then I may not have a decision to make!

Have a good day everyone. I have a bonus day off as school is closed because of heavy snow :)


----------



## drsquid

pink[- yay for day off!!!

c section vs vag- mine are both cephalic so... it realy is up to me. ive decided vaginal (as long as everything looks ok) with extremely low threshold for section. i just want healthy babies (and healthy me) i just feel like i might have an easier recovery vaginal but who knows. so... im planning on epidural when i walk in the door, and see where it goes from there. my ob knows that my birth plan consists soley of... healthy outcome and whatever it takes to get there. i keep stressing that cause i do live in a "crunchy" area and i dont want anyone fucking around because they are worried i wont want some intervention or other. 

cake- it was really good (though there was some confusion) .i said i like the sweet icing not the greasy one... and it was perfect but for some reason they thought that meant nothing between the layers. never had a layer cake before when it was just two slabs of cake on top of each other, but it was nice moist cake. shoulda taken some home. oy the person who was supposed to write stuff down so i could send thank you notes was an IDIOT. she wrote down everyone's name and what they do... but not what they gave me.. oy


----------



## Lindsay18

Drs- I am cracking up with your oy cake comments lol! Glad it was tasty!!! Gotta love incompetent people lol- just write thank you for contributing to my wonderful shower- it's much appreciated! Play it safe hahaha!!!


----------



## azlissie

Thanks for your replies, ladies - it makes me feel better to think that I'll start feeling movement in the next few weeks. Then hopefully after that I can relax and just enjoy being pregnant!

DrS, I can't believe your co-worker didn't write down what people actually gave you! How frustrating. I agree with Lindsay, just write something generic.

MrsC, how much longer is your DH home? Did he for sure decide to come back when you're 36 weeks? That would be so nice and then you won't have to worry about him trying to get back when you're in labor!


----------



## Stinas

I cant believe how far along you guys are!! It went super fast!!!

Super excited/nervous! DH's surgery is tom!!! I feel like I have been waiting forever for this day!!!


----------



## MoBaby

GL stinas!!!!! Please upddate us as soon as you can!! :)


----------



## Jenn76

LOL DrS!!! That is hilarious that they would write down what they do but not what they gave. Also funny that it was a double layered cake without icing in the middle. Very cute story! 

Stinas: Praying that your DH's surgery goes well tomorrow. Can't wait to hear an update. 

Mobaby: How are you? Have you heard anything yet?


----------



## Lindsay18

Stinas- ahh! That went fast. Hope everything goes smooth for him!! Text me tomorrow!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Stinas said:


> I cant believe how far along you guys are!! It went super fast!!!
> 
> Super excited/nervous! DH's surgery is tom!!! I feel like I have been waiting forever for this day!!!

Good luck tomorrow sweetie!!!! Update as soon as you can :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

Lindsay - I will!!! Ill be at the hospital most of the day, so I will need a texting buddy lol 

I will update tom! I have my iPad Mini fully charged and ready to go!


----------



## jchic

Stinas- good luck to DH tomorrow!!! Praying all goes well!


----------



## drsquid

stinas- good luck tomorrow!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Jenn: feb 5 is appt. 2 more weeks. Ugh.


----------



## almosthere

Stinas-this came up so fast!! Time flies! GL to your husband-I wish him a quick recovery and a safe surgery! <3


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Stinas.... GL tomorrow!


----------



## azlissie

Good luck tomorrow, Stinas! How long after the surgery will they be able to do another SA and see if it worked? I've got my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## MrsC8776

azlissie said:


> Can I ask a serious question of those of you who are further along? Is there ever a point where you stop feeling like things are going to go wrong and you can just relax? I feel like I am not able to be that excited yet because I keep waiting for something bad to happen and it's wearing me out. Sometimes I think I'm just being paranoid and other times I think it's intuition telling me something's not right. You would think with the number of scans I've had it would help me calm down, but I just still have this weird feeling. It kind of makes me sad because this should be such a happy time and it just isn't yet. Am I crazy or is this just how pregnant women feel?

I do agree with the other ladies. Movement helped a lot. Have you got a doppler? That helped me when I started to worry. Other than that just stay off google and other sites that may make you worry. Do your best to stay positive and look forward to each week of your ticker changing. Thats what keeps me positive. Even with our scare I found things to keep me from stressing too much. 



azlissie said:


> MrsC, how much longer is your DH home? Did he for sure decide to come back when you're 36 weeks? That would be so nice and then you won't have to worry about him trying to get back when you're in labor!

We are thinking he will be leaving around the 28th. He has told work that he needs to be home at my 36 week mark. We will see for sure when his ticket comes in for him to leave if they listened. If not he will change it. I just hope I can keep these girls in until then. Thank you for asking. :flower:



Stinas said:


> I cant believe how far along you guys are!! It went super fast!!!
> 
> Super excited/nervous! DH's surgery is tom!!! I feel like I have been waiting forever for this day!!!

:happydance: Good luck to you and your DH tomorrow!! I can't wait to hear how it goes. Fx for a quick recovery. 

I hope all you ladies are doing well! :hugs:


----------



## Pink gerbera

Stinas good luck. Hope your DH has a quick recovery and you see positive results. 

Hope everyone else has a good day.


----------



## GettingBroody

Stinas - sending loads of luck to you and your DH today!!! One step closer to your :bfp:!!


----------



## bubumaci

Stinas - thinking of you and your DH today. I really hope that the surgery is successful and that you can leave this azoo-camp :hugs: all fingers and toes crossed and wishing DH a speedy recovery, so you can get going on that natural :bfp: HUGE :hug: Sweetie!! :)


----------



## michelle01

Good luck today Stinas; hoping all goes smoothly and DH has an easy recovery!!

az - I feel the same as you, I want to get excited, but still very nervous! However, I am trying to just enjoy it and not worry so much!

Hope everyone else is doing good! I had my OB appt yesterday, all is good. I got a scan and baby measured 10w4d.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hi All, I hope everyone had a good weekend. Just wanted to update. . . I tested all weekend, yesterday, and today BFN. I go in tomorrow aftrnoon for bloodwork soI will hear back Thursday but I'm thinking its still goig tobe BFN if it is so far. On to FET I guess.

Hope you all have a GREAT day!


----------



## GettingBroody

:hugs: BOMO... How many dpo are you now?


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

10dp3dt and 13dpo


----------



## Pink gerbera

BOMO - I'm sorry you're not seeing a bfp yet. Keeping everything crossed for you. I hope you're ok? X


----------



## michelle01

I am keeping everything crossed for you BOMO! Hope you get a nice surprise with your blood work :hugs:


----------



## jchic

EVERYTHING crossed for you BOMO!!!!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Thank you all! 

Pink, I'm doing somewhat ok. I'm just feeling very discouraged and there isn't much I can do about it. I asked my RE before if there could be a problem with implantation and she said she thought it was just my cappy eggs (my word not hers) but this time they weren't my eggs, they were suppsed to be better and they still didn't take. I want to talk to her again about it. I got in an argument with my brother about it last night. He said as long as I have 3 tries this way why am I stressing so much abut it. I don't think he gets how emotionlly draining each cycle really is. The being hopeful and positve then the disapointment. 

There is still a small part of me that is hoping the bloodwork shows something different tomorrow but it is a very small part.


----------



## TwoRdue

Bomo I am so sorry that you are going through this and your brother should not be stressing you out as it is so draining going through this.. I wish you all the luck tomorrow xx


----------



## sekky

QUICK UPDATE - testing in 10hrs(HPT) if BFN then am moving to IVF in March. will do personals later


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I have everything crossed for you BOMO

Good luck Sekky!!!. xxx


----------



## GettingBroody

Good luck Sekky!! :dust:


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Good Luck Sekky!!


----------



## Jenn76

BOMO: :hugs: Sorry to hear you didn't get your BFP yet, FX that tomorrow brings good news. I know how stressful this has been for you, I hope your RE can give you some answers. 

Sekky: Good Luck testing!

Michelle: Glad to hear your scan went well.

Stinas: How did today go?


----------



## azlissie

Bomo, I am so sorry you've had BFNs all weekend. Have you ever been tested for natural killer cells or any other autoimmune condition? The reason that I ask is that for this last round, my RE put me on a low dose of prednisone (2.5mg 2xday) because it was the only thing we hadn't tried yet. After 5 failed IUI's, 1 IVF and 1 FET, this round somehow worked! Since the prednisone is the only thing we changed I feel like maybe it was enough to knock down anything in my body that was attacking the embryo. I'm easing off of it now since I hit 12 weeks - maybe it wouldn't hurt to ask about it.

Stinas, hope everything went okay today!

Sekky, good luck!


----------



## Lucie73821

Quick update on me. Saturday's beta went up to 5400, Today's was 6100. Dr. was finally able to see something on the us. It's on the right, but he can't be sure if it's in the tube or my abdomen. I'm going in for a lap tomorrow to remove it. :(.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Lucie73821 said:


> Quick update on me. Saturday's beta went up to 5400, Today's was 6100. Dr. was finally able to see something on the us. It's on the right, but he can't be sure if it's in the tube or my abdomen. I'm going in for a lap tomorrow to remove it. :(.

Im so sorry sweetheart.:hugs:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Thank you all!
> 
> Pink, I'm doing somewhat ok. I'm just feeling very discouraged and there isn't much I can do about it. I asked my RE before if there could be a problem with implantation and she said she thought it was just my cappy eggs (my word not hers) but this time they weren't my eggs, they were suppsed to be better and they still didn't take. I want to talk to her again about it. I got in an argument with my brother about it last night. He said as long as I have 3 tries this way why am I stressing so much abut it. I don't think he gets how emotionlly draining each cycle really is. The being hopeful and positve then the disapointment.
> 
> There is still a small part of me that is hoping the bloodwork shows something different tomorrow but it is a very small part.

I have everything crossed for you Bomo :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

Gl Sekky! 

So sorry for the BFN's BOMO

Lucie-I am so sorry, I wish there was a way they could move your misplaced LO surgically-I thought I have read they can do it sometimes but it is probably risky and rare.


----------



## MrsC8776

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Hi All, I hope everyone had a good weekend. Just wanted to update. . . I tested all weekend, yesterday, and today BFN. I go in tomorrow aftrnoon for bloodwork soI will hear back Thursday but I'm thinking its still goig tobe BFN if it is so far. On to FET I guess.
> 
> Hope you all have a GREAT day!

I know I caught up with you in your journal but my fingers are crossed that something shows tomorrow. If you truly believe it didn't work this time I hope the FET can be soon and brings you your bfp. 



sekky said:


> QUICK UPDATE - testing in 10hrs(HPT) if BFN then am moving to IVF in March. will do personals later

Good luck! 



Lucie73821 said:


> Quick update on me. Saturday's beta went up to 5400, Today's was 6100. Dr. was finally able to see something on the us. It's on the right, but he can't be sure if it's in the tube or my abdomen. I'm going in for a lap tomorrow to remove it. :(.

:hugs: So so sorry. :( This has been a long road for you. I'm sure in a way it was nice to finally be able to see something on the scan but the end result is never any fun. I will be thinking of you tomorrow and hoping that no matter what it is thats going on that you have a quick recovery. :hugs: Please update us when you feel up to it and of course when you can.


----------



## wantbabysoon

Just wanted to thank you ladies for your wishes and wanted to let you know I am doing ok but still at the hospital. The first couple days were really hard but I am preparing myself that me being here longer is good for the baby and I am ready to do whatever it takes to keep this LO cooking. My mom is here with me now and DH comes in the evening after work so I am hanging in there! I will update details in my journal shortly.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Want/ Lucie/ BOMO. I'm sorry all you ladies are having a rough time :( I'm hopeful it'll al work out for the best in the end for everyone. 

Lucie hope the lap goes ok. Keep your chin up. I know how vile you feel :(

Sekky good luck!

Stinas I hope it went well for your DH. 

Hope everyone else is ok? Have a good day


----------



## almosthere

:hugs: to all the ladies struggling today-we are here for you-I am so sorry you are going through rough times right now-chin up ladies-you are all amazing, strong woman :flower:


----------



## Jenn76

Lucie: So sorry to hear you are still going through this. I read of a similar thing happening to another woman and she actually went 32 weeks with the baby developing outside of her uterus. I think it was found late and against doctor's advice she continued with the pregnancy. It was very dangerous and she could have lost her own life. Such a rare thing to happen and I know how horrible it must be to go through this. Sending you lots of prayers. :hugs::hugs:

Want: I really hope things improve and you can go home on bed rest. But until then the hospital is the best place to be. I'm glad to hear your DH can visit daily and that mom is there as well.


----------



## jchic

Lucie - big hugs girl. Hoping all is ok....stay strong

Want - thinking of you mama!!!!!


----------



## notoptimistic

Lucie - So sorry to hear about your misplaced embryo. :( It's good they are going to find it though and get rid of it so you can move on. Good luck with the lap today!

wantbabysoon- I've visited your journal. I'm so sorry you are going through this, but it is good that your baby is still cooking in there! I can't imagine being in the hospital on full bedrest. That's tough - not being able to use the bathroom, stuck in bed, hospital food- you are a very strong woman! 

azlissie - Regarding your comment on the worry that something will go wrong - I am totally with you, although I attribute my concern to my prior two miscarriages. I am not sure how worried I would be had I not had those prior losses. I feel like I will not be able to relax at all until I start feeling the baby move. I am 14 weeks and 5 days pregnant and it feels like an eternity waiting for my next dr's appointment and ultrasound. Who knows what's going on inside my body right now? It's unsettling.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

What does a typical cycle for FET look like? I'm trying to figure out what my next plan is and how long I will have to wait to get started on it (if today's BETA is negative like my hpts have shown).

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## chellesama

Here's what my donor FET cycle looked like, BOMO. I've been hoping you wouldn't need to see it. It followed right on the heels of a failed fresh donor cycle, so there was so there was no suppression. No pill, no lupron, just right back in the saddle.

May 6th CD 1 - call and report
May 8 CD 3 - trial transfer, lining check, follicular ultrasound, e2 levels

May 8 - May 17, estrace 4xdaily, 1 baby aspirin daily

May 17, lining recheck, follicular ultrasound

May 17-May 22, estrace 4xdaily, 1 baby aspirin daily, crinone 2xdaily

May 22 ET!!!

May 22 - 1 June, estrace 4xdaily, 1 baby aspirin daily, crinone 2xdaily

1 June, Beta test! Positive, so I continued all meds until July 18th. If it had been negative, I would have discontinued the meds and waited for the next FET cycle.


Ladies, I know most of you have joined the baby train, congratulations! For those of you haven't YET, please know that I still think of you and hope fervently for your BFPs. Every time I think my ribs need a vacation, I am reminded of how lucky J,H, and I are that they do. Here's hoping that when baby Andrea comes out that she'll aim some of her baby dust your way! :hugs:


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Thank you Chelles! I'm frustrated because my clinic wants you to be on the pill 3 weeks and I don't know why. Most people I've talked to haven't had to do that. They keep telling me not to plan on the negative until my blood test but my hpts have all been BFN so I'm not holding my breath. They will book a fu with my re when they call tomorrow.


----------



## chellesama

Point out to them that they didn't stimulate you this last cycle so there's no medical reason for you to wait to try again. The only reason they could have is "that's what we do" and that's crap. 

Feel free to tell them about my donor FET cycle and that it worked with no complications. Maybe they'll give it a shot!


----------



## TwoRdue

Lucie - Sorry to hear that.x hugs

BOMO - I will still keep my fingers crossed for you.x


----------



## Lucie73821

Quick update. Able to save the tube. Something else in tube that may have been second embryo. Will know more after tests. Also found stage 2 endo and removed some of it......also apparently I have a small heart murmer now!

More later when not so loopy from pain pills. Thanks for all your well wishes.


----------



## drsquid

bomo= hugs. sorry your bro isnt getting it. people dont get how quickly it is so upsetting.

michelle- yay ad they are so much fun to see then too cause they are all over the place

sekky- good luck

lucie= oy sorry you are going through this. glad they saved the tube. 

want= thinking of you. 

afm - i think im more busy not at work. folks dragged me to a million stores yesterday. found a new dresser for me, and the one my mom bought for me as a newborn is going in the babies room. got a liquor cabinet for the kitchen. etc etc etc etc. had my first NST today which was boring which is fine. it was funny cause the lady kept saying she usually worked at L&D not NST and since i said i was a radiologist was asking me where to measure the amniotic fluid. since i know it is fine i dindt really care she dindt know what she was doing. the boogers kept almost kicking the sensors off. tonight is the L&D tour. currently trying to be lazy for a big while my mom bugs me to put stuff together (need to assemble the ikea dresser etc). all in all good. wish i could pass dust and easy pregnancy along to everyone!!!


----------



## Stinas

Thank you all for your wonderful/thoughtful wishes! Really means a lot to me! :hugs::flower:


(Pasted from my journal because im too lazy to re-type :wacko:)

Hi everyone!!!! Sorry I didnt update sooner!
Surgery went great! Easy in and out. DH is not too happy about the catheter at all. No sleep last night at all. They prescribed him sleeping pills for tonight. Its just really uncomfortable for him. Pretty gross if you ask me. Things like this usually do not bother me, but I almost fainted in the hospital when they were showing me the different bags. I shocked DH and myself. Just turned pure white, dizzy, hot, couldnt hear....all I remember saying is "i need to sit down". We were there for DH, but he was more worried about me. lol
So there were 2 signs when we were at hospital. His anesthesiologist's cap pattern was dice (DH is a gambler)...and her ID card holder strap was bedazzled (I am obsessed with everything bedazzled and sparkly).......his recovery nurse had one too! 
I also saw our priest in the lobby....i feel guilty too since I lied to him when he asked me if everything was ok....I told him yes and I was visiting a friend....but he soooo knew I was lying. 
So, DH gets his catheter out fri am....thank goodness.....i feel guilty that hes uncomfortable. Next week we will go into docs office for a semen analysis and thats where the true test is. Lets hope this works!


BOMO - :hugs: Im sorry! This whole process is just frustrating when it does not work. I just dont get it....like give me a break already?! 
Just remember....no one truly understands IVF unless they go through it or have been through it themselves. NO ONE! ALL the people who have NOT been through it ALWAYS seem to have EVERY SINGLE ANSWER for you, which is all a bunch of BS! So plug your ears when they all talk! 
My FET was SUPER easy! I did pretty much the same as chellesama...minus the crinone and baby asprin...I did PIO.

sekky - Good luck!!!

lucie - Im sorry! I wish they could just move it to where it should be! You just cant seem to catch a break! I hope you feel better soon!

Want - Think of this as a little bonding time with him! Just you two...little vacation lol

Drsquid - Cant believe its almost time!! :happydance:

Linsday - :hugs: Thanks for the sweet texts! Totally getting together within these next few weeks! Its been FOREVER!


----------



## Pink gerbera

BOMO - how did the bloods come back?? 

Stinas - I'm glad the op went well although sorry your DH is uncomfortable and not sleeping. I'd have felt funny I think like you! Fingers crossed this works. 

Lucie - I'm glad they saved the tube. Hopefully you can recover quickly from the op and put all this behind you. Onwards and upwards! 

Have a good day everyone x


----------



## MrsC8776

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> What does a typical cycle for FET look like? I'm trying to figure out what my next plan is and how long I will have to wait to get started on it (if today's BETA is negative like my hpts have shown).
> 
> THANK YOU!!!

Fx for a positive on your beta results tomorrow! :hugs:



Lucie73821 said:


> Quick update. Able to save the tube. Something else in tube that may have been second embryo. Will know more after tests. Also found stage 2 endo and removed some of it......also apparently I have a small heart murmer now!
> 
> More later when not so loopy from pain pills. Thanks for all your well wishes.

:hugs: I'm glad they were able to save your tube. So sorry about everything else though. I didn't realize until last night (snuck into your journal real quick) how things were looking for you and I can't imagine having to go through that. You are a strong woman and I know you will have your forever/take home baby soon. 



drsquid said:


> bomo= hugs. sorry your bro isnt getting it. people dont get how quickly it is so upsetting.
> 
> michelle- yay ad they are so much fun to see then too cause they are all over the place
> 
> sekky- good luck
> 
> lucie= oy sorry you are going through this. glad they saved the tube.
> 
> want= thinking of you.
> 
> afm - i think im more busy not at work. folks dragged me to a million stores yesterday. found a new dresser for me, and the one my mom bought for me as a newborn is going in the babies room. got a liquor cabinet for the kitchen. etc etc etc etc. had my first NST today which was boring which is fine. it was funny cause the lady kept saying she usually worked at L&D not NST and since i said i was a radiologist was asking me where to measure the amniotic fluid. since i know it is fine i dindt really care she dindt know what she was doing. the boogers kept almost kicking the sensors off. tonight is the L&D tour. currently trying to be lazy for a big while my mom bugs me to put stuff together (need to assemble the ikea dresser etc). all in all good. wish i could pass dust and easy pregnancy along to everyone!!!

Yay for getting lots done! Try to get some rest though. 



Stinas said:


> Thank you all for your wonderful/thoughtful wishes! Really means a lot to me! :hugs::flower:
> 
> 
> (Pasted from my journal because im too lazy to re-type :wacko:)
> 
> Hi everyone!!!! Sorry I didnt update sooner!
> Surgery went great! Easy in and out. DH is not too happy about the catheter at all. No sleep last night at all. They prescribed him sleeping pills for tonight. Its just really uncomfortable for him. Pretty gross if you ask me. Things like this usually do not bother me, but I almost fainted in the hospital when they were showing me the different bags. I shocked DH and myself. Just turned pure white, dizzy, hot, couldnt hear....all I remember saying is "i need to sit down". We were there for DH, but he was more worried about me. lol
> So there were 2 signs when we were at hospital. His anesthesiologist's cap pattern was dice (DH is a gambler)...and her ID card holder strap was bedazzled (I am obsessed with everything bedazzled and sparkly).......his recovery nurse had one too!
> I also saw our priest in the lobby....i feel guilty too since I lied to him when he asked me if everything was ok....I told him yes and I was visiting a friend....but he soooo knew I was lying.
> So, DH gets his catheter out fri am....thank goodness.....i feel guilty that hes uncomfortable. Next week we will go into docs office for a semen analysis and thats where the true test is. Lets hope this works!
> 
> 
> BOMO - :hugs: Im sorry! This whole process is just frustrating when it does not work. I just dont get it....like give me a break already?!
> Just remember....no one truly understands IVF unless they go through it or have been through it themselves. NO ONE! ALL the people who have NOT been through it ALWAYS seem to have EVERY SINGLE ANSWER for you, which is all a bunch of BS! So plug your ears when they all talk!
> My FET was SUPER easy! I did pretty much the same as chellesama...minus the crinone and baby asprin...I did PIO.
> 
> sekky - Good luck!!!
> 
> lucie - Im sorry! I wish they could just move it to where it should be! You just cant seem to catch a break! I hope you feel better soon!
> 
> Want - Think of this as a little bonding time with him! Just you two...little vacation lol
> 
> Drsquid - Cant believe its almost time!! :happydance:
> 
> Linsday - :hugs: Thanks for the sweet texts! Totally getting together within these next few weeks! Its been FOREVER!

I'm glad the surgery went well. I hope your DH is resting and healing well. I'm sure it isn't pleasant for either of you. Fx for a good SA next week! 

*Sekky~* How did testing go? 

*AFM~* Scan on Friday and then starting Monday I will do NST's twice a week. Every Monday and Thursday until I deliver. This really makes me feel like I'm closer to the end.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Thank you Chelles! I'm frustrated because my clinic wants you to be on the pill 3 weeks and I don't know why. Most people I've talked to haven't had to do that. They keep telling me not to plan on the negative until my blood test but my hpts have all been BFN so I'm not holding my breath. They will book a fu with my re when they call tomorrow.

Hi Bomo....they had me on BCP as well for 2 weeks...but then again my situation was a little different...right now I'm only on estrace 2x a day and then starting on Monday it will be 3x a day until February first...if the lining and bloodwork come back perfect, they will schedule me for the FET. and then from there I'm back to those dreadful PIO shots...hehehehe... big :hugs: to you


----------



## sekky

Thanks ladies. My HPT was BFN. No AF yet and today is CD31 and 17DPO. My last medication was since January 6 (gonal f 75iu). 

Stinas - wishing DH a quick recovery and goodluck with the SA. keeping everything crossed for you two.

Lucie - Atlast you can move on. secretly wishing the embie was in the right place though

BOMO - Has the clinic called yet with your result?


----------



## michelle01

I am sorry sekky :hugs: When will you get to start your IVF cycle? Or will you have a follow-up first?

BOMO - Thinking about you!

Stinas - OUCH is all I have to say!! At least he gets that thing out tomorrow and hoping after all this, it brings you your BFP ;)

Hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## sekky

Thanks Michelle. If AF shows up I will do a repeat of all my Blood works (did it last in 2010). Then meet the RE and discuss my options with IVF for march or April cycle. Will actually be using a new clinic close to my work place.


----------



## GettingBroody

:hugs: Sekky...


----------



## Jenn76

Lucie: Glad to hear you didn't lose your tube. Sorry about the heart murmur. :hugs:

Sekky: Sorry to hear you didn't gey tour BFP, :hugs: Glad to hear you are moving on to IVF. 

Dr & MrsC: My OB has never mentioned NST, I wonder if they do those tests here? Going to ask at my next appointment. Glad to hear you both are getting started, the end is near! :happydance:

Stinas: Glad to hear the procedure went as expected. Good Luck with the SA next week, I hope the results are great!


----------



## MrsC8776

Jenn76 said:


> Lucie: Glad to hear you didn't lose your tube. Sorry about the heart murmur. :hugs:
> 
> Sekky: Sorry to hear you didn't gey tour BFP, :hugs: Glad to hear you are moving on to IVF.
> 
> Dr & MrsC: My OB has never mentioned NST, I wonder if they do those tests here? Going to ask at my next appointment. Glad to hear you both are getting started, the end is near! :happydance:
> 
> Stinas: Glad to hear the procedure went as expected. Good Luck with the SA next week, I hope the results are great!

They usually don't start until after 31 or 32 weeks so you have some time to ask about it. Some places don't even do them I guess. :shrug:

Sekky~ sorry about the bfn but fingers still crossed!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Sekky. . . I'm so sorry about the BFN!

I hope everyone is doing well today!

I am doing ok. I did some total retail therapy then had dinner with my brother last night after my blood draw. I'm a little annoyed that I haven't heard from my clinic about the results. I want to schedule my follow up if its needed. I spent a lot of time wishing/hoping/praying last night that the hpts were wrong. Probably not the best way for me to spend my time, but ah well. :o)

Have a GREAT day/evening!!


----------



## Lindsay18

BOMO- thinking about you today!!

Lucie- I'm so sorry this process has been so rough and full of so many road blocks for you. Really pulling for you!!!

Stinas- mwah!!! Xoxo

Prayin- loved our talk the other day! So happy for you that this process is moving in the right direction!

Mrs&Drs- can't believe you are both so close!! I'm so excited for you!!!

AFM- feeling a little run down today:( congested, throat is irritated,headache but I'll live. Nosebleeds got so bad that my last one lasted an hour and 15 minutes. I had to go to a specialist where they cauterized both sides of my nose. So that's healing now. Blah- so annoying!!!


----------



## michelle01

Oh man Lindsay! Sounds like you are having a rough day. And that sounds painful cauterizing both sides of your nose. Hope you start to feel better soon!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Yikes Lindsay! I hope you start to feel better!

I just got a call from the clinic. Beta was in fact negative. I have a fu with my RE next Tuesday. I am to stop meds tonight then let them know when AF comes. They said I have to take BCPs for 2 weeks at least to help with the timing. They only do a certain number of FETs each day and they need to find one that works with the timing of when I will be ready for it. I'm going to ask my RE more questions about it on Tuesday. I would like to get in as soon as I can. So, now I guess I just hope AF comes soon.


----------



## TwoRdue

Bomo sorry to hear that and hope that you can get in asap


----------



## Lindsay18

Sorry BOMO:( I'm glad you're looking to move forward however. Thinking of you, girl!!!


----------



## almosthere

Bomo so sorry to hear...hope the next round is it for you!! HUGS <3

Lindsay-Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## MoBaby

BOMO :( sooo sorry!


----------



## azlissie

Bomo, I'm so sorry this round didn't work. Definitely ask your RE some really tough questions - I think he owes you some answers. Sending you positive vibes.

Lindsay, the nosebleeds don't sound fun at all! I can't imagine getting your nose cauterized felt very good - hope they go away soon.

Stinas, glad to hear everything went well with DH. I hope he heals up fast and then you guys can get started the old-fashioned way!

AFM, was supposed to have my second attempt at the nuchal scan today but got a call yesterday saying my insurance wouldn't cover it unless it was a medical necessity. My OB said it was completely optional and it would have cost around $1000 to pay for it out of pocket so I cancelled the appt. Really bummed because that was supposed to be my last chance to see the little one for awhile. And it was a last chance to confirm that everything looked good before I tell the rest of my family on Saturday - I really wish I could have had the reassurance but $1000 is a bit much for peace of mind.

Hope everyone has a great Friday!


----------



## drsquid

az- sorry that sucks. amnio out of pocket is less than that, crazy theyd charge that much

llinds- ick. i hate nosebleeds. i do better now in ca cause it isnt as dry but my parents run the heat constantly in my house so i am drying out more than i used to,. 

bomo- *hugs* yeah you need some answers. 

afm- stayed up late last night to try to sleep in for my last night shift... meh no dice.. ended up puttin gtogether half my new ikea dresser (dude those things have gotten complicated https://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50121250/) my dad was putting together my new liquor cabinet in the kitchen https://www.target.com/p/windham-ac...864640&LID=PA&ci_src=17588969&ci_sku=13864640 . went to work early and luckily got a nap for 3 hrs (and there was pizza in the caf and good soup yay). last night.. fingers crossed i survive


----------



## Pink gerbera

BOMO I'm do sorry :) :hugs: I hope you get some answers on Tuesday. 

Lindsay sorry you are suffering with nosebleeds that sounds painful! 

Have a good day everyone x


----------



## GettingBroody

BOMO - so sorry hon :hugs:

Lindsay - feel better soon! :flower:

Lucie - so glad they were able to save the tube but still so sorry you had to go through all of this....:hugs: How are you?

Az - that's a pity about the scan but enjoy telling your family on Saturday!! :D


----------



## Lindsay18

Drs- I love IKEA, but I hate the assembly! I can't tell you how many things I've put together from there. So frustrating yet so rewarding when you're done lol. 

Thanks for the well wishes ladies. Nosebleeds have stopped from the cauterization and seems to have healed nicely. Staying home from work today. Seem to have a head cold and haven't slept well for the last several nights. I haven't taken a day off in over a year lol. Feels good actually! Cuddling on the couch with my 4lb yorkie, Finnegan who is on cloud 9 to have me home (he has a slight attachment issue) hahahaha! 
Hope everyone has a great day!!!


----------



## Jenn76

Lindsay: Glad to hear the nosebleeds have subsided, I hope it stays that way. My three dogs are on cloud nine now as well since I am home on bed rest. It feels nice to have them at my side. Yorkie's are so cute.

BOMO: :hugs: I'm so sorry the beta came back negative. I hope you get some answers in your follow up. I agree with an earlier post from Azlissie you should ask them if there could be anything preventing the embryo's from implanting. You have gone through so much and made so many changes it doesn't make sense. Praying that your FET brings you your BFP. :hugs:

DrS: I hope you are surviving your last shift, it must almost be over by now. Love the dresser, it doesn't look like one that would require assembly. Ikea closed out of here over twenty years ago and I remember most of their dressers being nowhere near as nice. I can't understand why they didn't succeed here, wish they would come back.

Azlissie: Sorry you had to cancel your scan. I had to go from 12w6d to 19w6d itch out a scan which sucked! My Doppler got me through. Good Luck telling your family!


----------



## drsquid

yeah they have some nice stuff. and i actually enjoy assembling it. it is a lot more sturdy than it used to be etc. it can be frustrating to shop there but theyve started putting up signs saying how to shortcut from one section to another which is nice cause otherwise the endless maze just sucks.


----------



## Lindsay18

Drs- I love that. The little arrows in the floor with the secret shortcuts lol! Great store!


----------



## michelle01

BOMO - :hugs: you definitely deserve some answers and I hope you get them! I am sorry.

drs - Love the dresser! I have not been to Ikea in a long time, but I may need to stop there since I will need dressers for the babys room.

Lindsay - Glad no more nosebleeds and how awesome to get a snuggle day ;) My dogs love when I stay home. Rest up and feel better.

az - Sorry that they won't cover it, but things have been going great so far, so have fun telling your family ;)


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Yikes Lindsay! I hope you start to feel better!
> 
> I just got a call from the clinic. Beta was in fact negative. I have a fu with my RE next Tuesday. I am to stop meds tonight then let them know when AF comes. They said I have to take BCPs for 2 weeks at least to help with the timing. They only do a certain number of FETs each day and they need to find one that works with the timing of when I will be ready for it. I'm going to ask my RE more questions about it on Tuesday. I would like to get in as soon as I can. So, now I guess I just hope AF comes soon.

I'm very sorry Bomo :hugs:


----------



## notoptimistic

BOMO- Sorry about your beta but please know that FETs do work and they are soooo much easier. I can't remember the exact details of my protocol but I know it was just estrogen vaginally twice a day starting a couple days after AF started and then a few days before the transfer I had to start PIO shots once a night, and then because I got pregnant, had to continue the estrogen and PIO through 10 weeks. I was supposed to do estrogen orally and progesterone suppositories but because they had to switch me to estrogen vaginally(orally wasn't getting my estrogen high enough), I had to do the PIO shots instead of the suppositories. That was the only pain in the butt about the FET cycle! The FET cycle only involved a couple blood tests and I think one ultrasound midway through. Also, I know at least for my clinic, they have a very high success rate for FETS using blastocysts!


----------



## MoBaby

Hi ladies hope you are all doing well today! I wanted to show something weird... So I've been testing with ics since 2 wks b/c I want to track when Hcg is gone from mc... Today is day 25 and while I didn't ever get a neg I never thought the line would get darker again... This has to be crappy ics right??? There is no way I am pg b/c dh has no sperm and it would mean I ovulated like 12 days after d/c (we only bd once 12 days after d/c)....soo all things say there is no way so I think it's these ics being meanies!! Anyways the top 1 is 23 days past am or pm (I can't recall) then 24 am/pm then 25 am/pm/pm... Weird huh!!

Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/ed92grJl.jpg


----------



## almosthere

Mo-do you think a miracle is in store for you?? If not-I am so sorry the IC's are being so mean!!!


----------



## almosthere

When is af due for you or are you unsure do to a wacky cycle?!


----------



## MoBaby

Isn't it wacky!! I have no clue when af is due... Monday is 4 weeks post d/c.... Yesterday was 5 weeks post fetal demise.... Last af was oct 27 and it was a "forced" af.....


----------



## MrsC8776

:shock: I think you should make a phone call on Monday to get in to the dr's office to see whats going on. Fingers crossed it's a real one!


----------



## MoBaby

I highly doubt it though :( I'll test in am and see what it brings :)


----------



## MrsC8776

I can't wait to see what tomorrow brings! I'm sure with whats going on and the azoo that you are completely confused but there has to be an answer for why you are getting those lines. It's not like they are getting lighter either. :)


----------



## GettingBroody

Mo, that is so strange! And it's not like you just have one faulty ic either - they are clearly getting progressively darker! I don't know anything about hcg levels after a d&c and when it should stop registering on a hpt but I definitely wouldn't expect them to be getting darker :shock: I'll be looking forward to your next update...(and secretly praying for a miracle - you definitely deserve one!:hugs:)


----------



## Pink gerbera

BOMO - I'm so sorry. I was typing on my phone in my last post to you and it accidentally had a smiley face when I meant to put a sad one :( I hope you're doing ok?

Mo - how strange!! I'm really hoping you get a miracle out of this!! That would be awesome!!

Lindsay - love sofa cuddle days :) My poochie loves me being home too. I'm breaking up from work at 30 weeks as so tired and big now. I know he'll be so chuffed to have me home. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MoBaby

Took one this am... Same as yesterday am... No darker.. So idk... Will see how things look later :)


----------



## Jenn76

Mo that is weird. There was a full moon last night here. Now I'm not really a spiritual person but after working in retail for many years I can say it definitely seems to alters people, so maybe?! It really doesn't make sense that it would be getting darker unless a miracle happened. FX for you!


----------



## Lindsay18

Mo- that is crazy! I have no idea how to "read" that! Definitely get into your dr ASAP. That would be the most amazing miracle ever! Fingers crossed.


----------



## almosthere

yay for another pos MO-I agree-get your booty over to that dr. of yours! 

afm got the stomach bug AGAIN...had it in brazil on vacation and now I am getting it here at home in the US...a coteacher had it as well as my boss just out the other day so I def. got it from them :(


----------



## GettingBroody

Oh no Almost, you poor thing :hugs: A lot of teachers in my school have also had it - so far I've escaped, fx'd it stays that way!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Oh no Almost... Feel better!!

Mo.... Hoping this is your miracle!!


----------



## Jenn76

Almost, I hope you feel better soon. That sucks that you were sick on vacation too.


----------



## drsquid

almost- bummer =( feel better


mo- those things are qualitative (ie pos or neg) not quantitative (ie what level of hcg) yes they get darker but to some extent that has to do with the amount of dye etc. talk to your doc.. perhaps your man had 1 good swimmer in there =)


----------



## almosthere

Thank you ladies-turns out it was not as bad as the one on vacation thank goodness!!

getting-I am glad you have jumped the fire on the bug so far! Hope it stays that way!

mo-dying to hear the news from your doctor!!


----------



## MoBaby

Almost: my hubby just had that bug :( lasted a day... He's never sick. Feel better soon!!
Drs: yeah I know that's why I'm not getting hopes up. Too many bad factors for anything to happen. Ics are not really reliable either... I'll see what it's like when I f/u.


----------



## drsquid

no no i meant it the other way!! meaning just cause you dont see it getting darker doesnt mean anything (ie that it isnt progressing...). it has progressed from almost nothing to pretty darn dark, it may not get darker... but def get it checked soon and fingers crossed for you =)


----------



## Pink gerbera

Almost - glad the bug wasn't too bad! 

Mo - I think you wise not to get too excited but I have everything crossed!

Have a good day everyone x


----------



## wantbabysoon

Hi ladies,
Hope everyone is doing well... Sorry for no personals just wanted to update you ladies about things at my end.

Today is Day 10 at the hospital. I am still pregnant which is a blessing!! 

Tomorrow I will hit one more milestone - 26 weeks!!! 
Also, just looked at my ticker.. Down to double digits!!!

I know many ladies had showers planned for today.. Have fun at your showers and don't forget to post pics!


----------



## almosthere

Yay for showers ladies!!!

Mo-sorry to hear your dh also got the bug-no fun! Still keeping my FX for you! <3

Want-I hope all is well with you and your LO and that you two get to leave the hospital soon! Yay for hitting 26 weeks-baby is quite viable outside of the womb now I believe!!


----------



## Jenn76

Want: So happy to hear you are hanging in there. Congrats on 26 weeks and count down in the double digits. Any change with your cervix?


----------



## GettingBroody

Jenn76 said:


> Any change with your cervix?

:rofl: The questions we ask each other on here!! :D


----------



## TwoRdue

Ha getting now you have me laughing.:haha:


----------



## TwoRdue

Mo - Hope you are doing ok while waiting to see your doc and find out what is going on..

Want - months that is great. Keep up the cooking you are doing great


----------



## MoBaby

Im good :) I'm not preggo... I think HCG just taking sweet time leaving my system! But F/U very soon.. I cant wait!!!


----------



## Jenn76

LOL Getting, so true. TMI warnings really aren't necessary on here.


----------



## TwoRdue

I hope that you can get some answers then.x


----------



## MoBaby

Problem solved about if im preggo (yeah, right) or not.... I just started AF!! I was getting some cramps and I was like what in the world, why am I cramping and BAM! Hello lady. BUT thats good news because now I can do FET in March!!!!! :) :happydance: I took a HPT at the same time and its still positive, but maybe the HCG is just low enough now that it still registers (test are 10) but not high enough to keep AF away?? IDK... I though AF was coming 3-4 days ago as I had a small amt of brown spotting and cramps.... SO Here is to March FET!!!!!!!!!! YAY!


----------



## almosthere

Only a little over a month away-sooo close to your FET yay!

And you can still be pregnant and have your period-but I understand not wanting to get too excited-I wish it was your miracle baby giving you that pos ic test! But I wish you the best of luck with your FET!! Yippee!!


----------



## MrsC8776

almosthere said:


> yay for another pos MO-I agree-get your booty over to that dr. of yours!
> 
> afm got the stomach bug AGAIN...had it in brazil on vacation and now I am getting it here at home in the US...a coteacher had it as well as my boss just out the other day so I def. got it from them :(

So sorry you are sick again. I hope it passes quickly! 



wantbabysoon said:


> Hi ladies,
> Hope everyone is doing well... Sorry for no personals just wanted to update you ladies about things at my end.
> 
> Today is Day 10 at the hospital. I am still pregnant which is a blessing!!
> 
> Tomorrow I will hit one more milestone - 26 weeks!!!
> Also, just looked at my ticker.. Down to double digits!!!
> 
> I know many ladies had showers planned for today.. Have fun at your showers and don't forget to post pics!

I love your positive attitude about the whole thing! Keep counting those days and LO will be here in no time. Of course not too soon though. :winkwink:



MoBaby said:


> Problem solved about if im preggo (yeah, right) or not.... I just started AF!! I was getting some cramps and I was like what in the world, why am I cramping and BAM! Hello lady. BUT thats good news because now I can do FET in March!!!!! :) :happydance: I took a HPT at the same time and its still positive, but maybe the HCG is just low enough now that it still registers (test are 10) but not high enough to keep AF away?? IDK... I though AF was coming 3-4 days ago as I had a small amt of brown spotting and cramps.... SO Here is to March FET!!!!!!!!!! YAY!

Thats just crazy about the tests. Yay for a March FET!!! :happydance: I'm keeping everything crossed for you!

*Lucie~* How are you doing? I hope the recovery is going as well as possible.


----------



## drsquid

want- glad to hear you are holding in there. everyday counts. great job =) 

mo- sorry bout af but yay fet


----------



## Lucie73821

I'm doing ok. Thanks for asking Mrs C. Going back to work tomorrow. Not in too much pain. I'm anxious for my follow up with the dr, but that isn't until the 19th. I'm hoping we get a plan in place for FET then.


----------



## drsquid

lucie- cant wait to hear =)


----------



## Pink gerbera

Mo - I'm sorry you didn't have a miracle but glad you can move forward in march :)

Want - I'm glad to hear things are still going ok and hopefully you'll be out of hospital soon!

Afm - I'm doing ok although finding my bump becoming increasingly achey! I'm struggling to sleep with it at night again! Still it'll all be worth it, I just never knew being pregnant could be so painful! I'm hoping its my LOs growing and my skin stretching that feels uncomfortable. 

Have a good day everyone


----------



## drsquid

i laid down for a bit today and i swear when i got up they looked lower. i wanna try to make it to 37 weeks... just over 2 weeks more


----------



## GettingBroody

Mo - yay for a March FET, it'll be here before you know it!

Lucie - :hugs: Hope going back to work goes ok and isn't too much for you :hugs:

Want - keep up the good work! One thing I've been wondering, when you're on full bed rest do you still have to lie on your side all the time instead of your back? :shrug: If so, your poor hips! Ouch!

Pink - night time is definitely the worst for the aches and pains!

DrS - hope they hang in there for another 2 weeks. Just give them a stern talking to and tell them to stay put!


----------



## michelle01

Mo - Glad you got af so you can move forward with your FET in March! 

Almost - Sorry to hear about your stomach bug; there is just so much stuff going around! And makes it worse when your pg. Hope you feel better soon.

Want - Happy 26 weeks :) 

Hope everyone else is good! I have my NT scan this Friday :) Excited to see my LO again.


----------



## Jenn76

Mo: Glad to hear that you are on your way to your FET. March is so close, time will fly. :happydance:

Lucie: Glad to hear you are recovering well. I hope your follow up goes as planned and you too are on your way to starting your FET.

Pink: I know how you feel. Since I have been on bed rest my back has improved but my hips and leg joints are so sore. It kills just to lift my legs to put on pants. The bump feels like a dead weight strapped to me, hard to roll at night and get up from a chair. Not much longer though, and so worth it.

DrS: it's crazy that you are so close to the end. I hope you make it to 37 plus weeks, that is my goal as well. 

MrsC: You are getting so close too, I hope DH was able to arrange his flights. How are you feeling?


----------



## michelle01

Question ....Does anyone have/or had a hard time eating in the beginning of your pregnancy or even still? It seems if I eat, a normal meal/amount, my stomach HURTS! And I mean, like this morning I had 2 pop tarts and I am hurting, very uncomfortable and feel like I just want to crawl in bed and not move. This seems to be all the time too. Yesterday we got chicken; I could only eat 1 chix strip, 1 biscuit and a few fries and I was completely stuffed. I have tried taking tums, it helps a little, and I don't have MS. I just wonder if I have to really cut back the amount of food I eat or try to eat?


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

wantbabysoon said:


> Hi ladies,
> Hope everyone is doing well... Sorry for no personals just wanted to update you ladies about things at my end.
> 
> Today is Day 10 at the hospital. I am still pregnant which is a blessing!!
> 
> Tomorrow I will hit one more milestone - 26 weeks!!!
> Also, just looked at my ticker.. Down to double digits!!!
> 
> I know many ladies had showers planned for today.. Have fun at your showers and don't forget to post pics!

Hi Want! Glad you are doing well.... :hugs: Hang in there..


----------



## Jenn76

michelle01 said:


> Question ....Does anyone have/or had a hard time eating in the beginning of your pregnancy or even still? It seems if I eat, a normal meal/amount, my stomach HURTS! And I mean, like this morning I had 2 pop tarts and I am hurting, very uncomfortable and feel like I just want to crawl in bed and not move. This seems to be all the time too. Yesterday we got chicken; I could only eat 1 chix strip, 1 biscuit and a few fries and I was completely stuffed. I have tried taking tums, it helps a little, and I don't have MS. I just wonder if I have to really cut back the amount of food I eat or try to eat?

Yes, yes, yes!!! And I still have little to no appitite even now. At first it was because of nausea but that passed by 14 weeks. Now I still eat way smaller portions then before BFP and rarely snack between meals. Babies are developing fine but I'm lacking in energy. I wish I could eat more but I just feel full all the time. Dr says everything is fine that the babies are like parasites and will take what they need. Both are average in size for their weeks of gestation. I just try to eat as healthy as possible when I do eat. I'm on Ranitidine for heart burn and it works great but doesn't increase my appitite.


----------



## Lindsay18

Michelle - YES! In the beginning I couldn't eat much at all and I got full really fast! It ends I promise!!!


----------



## michelle01

THANKS Jenn & Lindsay! I thought I was going crazy, thinking I have something wrong with me. I get to this point of feeling SO incredibly hungry, I take a few bites and I am full. But I want to keep eating cause it tastes so good. And then I went for my workout today; my stomach was growling fiercly when I was done, come back to work and here I go again, one chix strip and stomach ache! It took me 1 1/2 hours to eat all 3 of them, but I got them down and feel like someone socked me in the stomach.


----------



## GettingBroody

Michelle - absolutely!!! Sometimes it wasn't even related to how much I ate but what I ate. I had to stop eating any kind of nuts because they really made my stomach hurt! It didn't feel like indigestion, more like a stomach ache...


----------



## michelle01

Thanks Getting! That is exactly how I feel; not so much indigestion, but a stomach ache. I know that anything spicy triggers it and haven't really pin-pointed any other foods yet, but just stinks! I am used to eating 5-6 small meals a day and now I am lucky if I eat 3.


----------



## sekky

Hello Ladies,

Mo - so glad you can move on now that AF has come

BOMO - sorry its a BFN. Hope you 've reached and agreement with you clinic on how the FET will go

Lucie - Wish the days goes fast for you. FX a FET plan to be made then

Dr s - Not so long again. keeping everything crossed for 37 weeks

Want - hang in the babe.

Michele01 - sorry about the aches. hope it stops soon

Mrs C - How are you doing?

AFM - shopping for a new clinic. I think I have found one already but will be sure tomorrow when I visit the clinic. Oh and AF finally showed up today (CD34) 21DPO.


----------



## Jenn76

Sekky: Good Luck tomorrow I hope you like the clinic. Do you think you can start right away with this AF?


----------



## azlissie

I definitely get uncomfortable if I have a big meal, but my pain is actually in my rib cage. It's so weird but it feels like I need to stretch my upper body so my ribs can be further apart or something. I don't know how to describe it but I've definitely noticed it. And my appetite is pretty weak these days, too - I really didn't want my lunch today at all.

Hope you had an okay day back at work, Lucie.

Good luck with the new RE Sekky!

To the ladies on bed rest - I give you a lot of credit! You're doing what needs to be done even at a cost to yourself and I just think you deserve a high five!


----------



## Stinas

Hey ladies! 
Just wanted to stop by and say hi! 
Hope everyone feels better (Those who have cold)......i am in the same boat. Just figures my day off I spend dizzy and with a stupid cough! Just my luck. 

DH is all healed up! Probably going in for a SA this week or next week to see if this all worked out. 

Sorry for no personals....too light headed..... xoxo


----------



## Lindsay18

Stinas- it's because you work too damn much!!! Get better! Miss ya!


----------



## almosthere

Oh stinas I hope you get better soon and I REALLY hope DH's surgery worked ahhh!!!! GL GL GL with the SA! My DH did two SA, no fun we know!!

To all other ladies-I hope you are all feeling well and staying away from all the icky sicky going around!


----------



## Jenn76

Stinas: I hope you feel better tomorrow. Lindsay is right you work too much, take a sick day if you still feel bad tomorrow. :hugs: Yeah for DH being healed. Good luck with th SA I hope all this effort worked.


----------



## Stinas

haha Thanks ladies....i know i do work too much...I wish I could take a sick day hehe Im off tom too, so thats a start!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Stinas I hope you start to feel better soon! Can't wait to hear your DH SA. Got everything crossed for you. 

Lucie how you doing?

Mrs C hope you're doing ok?

Dr I can't believe how close you're getting. It's so exciting!!!

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MrsC8776

Lucie73821 said:


> I'm doing ok. Thanks for asking Mrs C. Going back to work tomorrow. Not in too much pain. I'm anxious for my follow up with the dr, but that isn't until the 19th. I'm hoping we get a plan in place for FET then.

I hope your first day back was ok. Fx for a FET plan soon. Sorry the follow up is so far away. 



Pink gerbera said:


> Mo - I'm sorry you didn't have a miracle but glad you can move forward in march :)
> 
> Want - I'm glad to hear things are still going ok and hopefully you'll be out of hospital soon!
> 
> Afm - I'm doing ok although finding my bump becoming increasingly achey! I'm struggling to sleep with it at night again! Still it'll all be worth it, I just never knew being pregnant could be so painful! I'm hoping its my LOs growing and my skin stretching that feels uncomfortable.
> 
> Have a good day everyone

Have you tried using a pillow under your bump? It may feel weird but it does help! At least for a little while. Make sure to use tons of lotion on your belly to keep the moisture in. I know it doesn't help with stretch marks but it sure does help with a aches a little bit. 



drsquid said:


> i laid down for a bit today and i swear when i got up they looked lower. i wanna try to make it to 37 weeks... just over 2 weeks more

Fx for 2 more weeks!! Not much longer! :happydance:



michelle01 said:


> Mo - Glad you got af so you can move forward with your FET in March!
> 
> Almost - Sorry to hear about your stomach bug; there is just so much stuff going around! And makes it worse when your pg. Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Want - Happy 26 weeks :)
> 
> Hope everyone else is good! I have my NT scan this Friday :) Excited to see my LO again.

Good luck Friday! Can't wait to hear how it goes. 



Jenn76 said:


> Mo: Glad to hear that you are on your way to your FET. March is so close, time will fly. :happydance:
> 
> Lucie: Glad to hear you are recovering well. I hope your follow up goes as planned and you too are on your way to starting your FET.
> 
> Pink: I know how you feel. Since I have been on bed rest my back has improved but my hips and leg joints are so sore. It kills just to lift my legs to put on pants. The bump feels like a dead weight strapped to me, hard to roll at night and get up from a chair. Not much longer though, and so worth it.
> 
> DrS: it's crazy that you are so close to the end. I hope you make it to 37 plus weeks, that is my goal as well.
> 
> MrsC: You are getting so close too, I hope DH was able to arrange his flights. How are you feeling?

I'm hanging in there. I would like to say I'm great but that would be a lie. Things are getting very difficult and walking takes a lot of effort sometimes. My hips and pelvic bone are not dealing with all this very well. Not going to complain though! I wouldn't trade any of it for the world. Every stretch mark and every ache will be worth it in the end. 



sekky said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Mo - so glad you can move on now that AF has come
> 
> BOMO - sorry its a BFN. Hope you 've reached and agreement with you clinic on how the FET will go
> 
> Lucie - Wish the days goes fast for you. FX a FET plan to be made then
> 
> Dr s - Not so long again. keeping everything crossed for 37 weeks
> 
> Want - hang in the babe.
> 
> Michele01 - sorry about the aches. hope it stops soon
> 
> Mrs C - How are you doing?
> 
> AFM - shopping for a new clinic. I think I have found one already but will be sure tomorrow when I visit the clinic. Oh and AF finally showed up today (CD34) 21DPO.

Sorry about AF. Finding a new clinic sounds like a good plan. I hope you can find somewhere that you like. Good luck at the appointment. 



Stinas said:


> Hey ladies!
> Just wanted to stop by and say hi!
> Hope everyone feels better (Those who have cold)......i am in the same boat. Just figures my day off I spend dizzy and with a stupid cough! Just my luck.
> 
> DH is all healed up! Probably going in for a SA this week or next week to see if this all worked out.
> 
> Sorry for no personals....too light headed..... xoxo

Get better soon and FX for you and your DH!! 

AFM~ In addition to what I posted above I have some great news. Hubby has told work that he will be staying home with me until after the girls are born. They were more than understanding which was nice. I feel SO much better knowing I won't have to rush to get him home when the time comes. Not only that but they don't have funds for travel anyways so he didn't even get his ticket for a flight yesterday. I'm doing NST's twice a week until I deliver, OB every 3 weeks until the end of Feb. and scans every 4 weeks still. Other than that... not much going on here. 

I hope you ladies are doing well!! :flower:


----------



## Jenn76

MrsC that's great news!!!!!!!!:happydance: I'm so glad things worked out for you and DH. Is he able to work here until they come? Sorry to hear you are in pain. I'm in that same boat. I've had massages done to my leg joints and they help loosen them up. Immediately following I have some mobility back but it is short lived. But it is nice to be able to put on a pair of pants without agony for a few days.


----------



## Lindsay18

Mrs C - YAY! I am so happy for you that his job is letting him stay home until they are born! That relieves so much stress for you having to worry about rushing him home! That's fantastic! xoxo

I have been feeling achy too. Have you ladies been feeling your stomach tightening every so often? I mentioned it to my doctor and he said it is probably just my uterus contracting (most women dont feel it, but some do) and as long as it's not on a regular basis or too often, its ok. Still makes me worried though. It probably happens about 5x a day or so. Never TOO painful, but uncomfortable. Wondering if any of you have had this too???


----------



## michelle01

sekky - Sorry about AF, but hope you find a new clinic to get started soon!

Stinas - Hope your feeling better and you do need to take a break ;) Hope all goes well with DH's SA!!!

Lindsay - Sorry about the aches your having, hopefully it will ease up for you.

MrsC - FANTASTIC news about DH!!! I am so happy you don't have to worry anymore; definitely one less stressor for you both. And I can only imagine how much pain/aches you are having; will all be worth it once your beautiful daughters are born!

drsq - OMG, I cannot believe you only have a few weeks left; hope everything goes smoothly with your delivery!!!

Jenn - Sorry you are aching too; all you girls are getting so close! Hope the time passes quickly!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

MrsC8776 said:


> Lucie73821 said:
> 
> 
> I'm doing ok. Thanks for asking Mrs C. Going back to work tomorrow. Not in too much pain. I'm anxious for my follow up with the dr, but that isn't until the 19th. I'm hoping we get a plan in place for FET then.
> 
> I hope your first day back was ok. Fx for a FET plan soon. Sorry the follow up is so far away.
> 
> 
> 
> Pink gerbera said:
> 
> 
> Mo - I'm sorry you didn't have a miracle but glad you can move forward in march :)
> 
> Want - I'm glad to hear things are still going ok and hopefully you'll be out of hospital soon!
> 
> Afm - I'm doing ok although finding my bump becoming increasingly achey! I'm struggling to sleep with it at night again! Still it'll all be worth it, I just never knew being pregnant could be so painful! I'm hoping its my LOs growing and my skin stretching that feels uncomfortable.
> 
> Have a good day everyoneClick to expand...
> 
> Have you tried using a pillow under your bump? It may feel weird but it does help! At least for a little while. Make sure to use tons of lotion on your belly to keep the moisture in. I know it doesn't help with stretch marks but it sure does help with a aches a little bit.
> 
> 
> 
> drsquid said:
> 
> 
> i laid down for a bit today and i swear when i got up they looked lower. i wanna try to make it to 37 weeks... just over 2 weeks moreClick to expand...
> 
> Fx for 2 more weeks!! Not much longer! :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> michelle01 said:
> 
> 
> Mo - Glad you got af so you can move forward with your FET in March!
> 
> Almost - Sorry to hear about your stomach bug; there is just so much stuff going around! And makes it worse when your pg. Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Want - Happy 26 weeks :)
> 
> Hope everyone else is good! I have my NT scan this Friday :) Excited to see my LO again.Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck Friday! Can't wait to hear how it goes.
> 
> 
> 
> Jenn76 said:
> 
> 
> Mo: Glad to hear that you are on your way to your FET. March is so close, time will fly. :happydance:
> 
> Lucie: Glad to hear you are recovering well. I hope your follow up goes as planned and you too are on your way to starting your FET.
> 
> Pink: I know how you feel. Since I have been on bed rest my back has improved but my hips and leg joints are so sore. It kills just to lift my legs to put on pants. The bump feels like a dead weight strapped to me, hard to roll at night and get up from a chair. Not much longer though, and so worth it.
> 
> DrS: it's crazy that you are so close to the end. I hope you make it to 37 plus weeks, that is my goal as well.
> 
> MrsC: You are getting so close too, I hope DH was able to arrange his flights. How are you feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm hanging in there. I would like to say I'm great but that would be a lie. Things are getting very difficult and walking takes a lot of effort sometimes. My hips and pelvic bone are not dealing with all this very well. Not going to complain though! I wouldn't trade any of it for the world. Every stretch mark and every ache will be worth it in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> sekky said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Mo - so glad you can move on now that AF has come
> 
> BOMO - sorry its a BFN. Hope you 've reached and agreement with you clinic on how the FET will go
> 
> Lucie - Wish the days goes fast for you. FX a FET plan to be made then
> 
> Dr s - Not so long again. keeping everything crossed for 37 weeks
> 
> Want - hang in the babe.
> 
> Michele01 - sorry about the aches. hope it stops soon
> 
> Mrs C - How are you doing?
> 
> AFM - shopping for a new clinic. I think I have found one already but will be sure tomorrow when I visit the clinic. Oh and AF finally showed up today (CD34) 21DPO.Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry about AF. Finding a new clinic sounds like a good plan. I hope you can find somewhere that you like. Good luck at the appointment.
> 
> 
> 
> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!
> Just wanted to stop by and say hi!
> Hope everyone feels better (Those who have cold)......i am in the same boat. Just figures my day off I spend dizzy and with a stupid cough! Just my luck.
> 
> DH is all healed up! Probably going in for a SA this week or next week to see if this all worked out.
> 
> Sorry for no personals....too light headed..... xoxoClick to expand...
> 
> Get better soon and FX for you and your DH!!
> 
> AFM~ In addition to what I posted above I have some great news. Hubby has told work that he will be staying home with me until after the girls are born. They were more than understanding which was nice. I feel SO much better knowing I won't have to rush to get him home when the time comes. Not only that but they don't have funds for travel anyways so he didn't even get his ticket for a flight yesterday. I'm doing NST's twice a week until I deliver, OB every 3 weeks until the end of Feb. and scans every 4 weeks still. Other than that... not much going on here.
> 
> I hope you ladies are doing well!! :flower:Click to expand...

MRSC......I'm very happy for you! That is AWESOME NEWS!!! :happydance:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Lindsay18 said:


> Mrs C - YAY! I am so happy for you that his job is letting him stay home until they are born! That relieves so much stress for you having to worry about rushing him home! That's fantastic! xoxo
> 
> I have been feeling achy too. Have you ladies been feeling your stomach tightening every so often? I mentioned it to my doctor and he said it is probably just my uterus contracting (most women dont feel it, but some do) and as long as it's not on a regular basis or too often, its ok. Still makes me worried though. It probably happens about 5x a day or so. Never TOO painful, but uncomfortable. Wondering if any of you have had this too???


Hoping the aches go away quickly for you :hugs: I felt that with my son....just can't remember what I did for it exactly...hahahha...that was a long time ago! lol


----------



## GettingBroody

Lindsay - I have the exact same thing! Was going to ask about it too! Kind of feels like all my "bump muscles" are tensing up of their own accord for about 30 seconds and then they relax again. Not sure how often it happens, must start keeping track! 

MrsC - fab news!!! That'll be one less thing for you to worry about when the big day comes!

Sekky - good luck with the new clinic!

Stinas - sorry you're sick, I'm the same - totally choked up for about two weeks now, getting very sick of it! It's hard to teach when you can't really hear your own voice properly and are constantly coughing!:growlmad: Yay for your DH recovering though! I'm so excited to hear his SA results!! (no pressure!!)


----------



## MrsC8776

Thanks so much ladies!! 



Jenn76 said:


> MrsC that's great news!!!!!!!!:happydance: I'm so glad things worked out for you and DH. Is he able to work here until they come? Sorry to hear you are in pain. I'm in that same boat. I've had massages done to my leg joints and they help loosen them up. Immediately following I have some mobility back but it is short lived. But it is nice to be able to put on a pair of pants without agony for a few days.

He will work here in town for a while. I think he said something about going back next week. He is making me rest all the time lately so he is doing a bunch of stuff around the house. I think he's nesting. :haha:



Lindsay18 said:


> Mrs C - YAY! I am so happy for you that his job is letting him stay home until they are born! That relieves so much stress for you having to worry about rushing him home! That's fantastic! xoxo
> 
> I have been feeling achy too. Have you ladies been feeling your stomach tightening every so often? I mentioned it to my doctor and he said it is probably just my uterus contracting (most women dont feel it, but some do) and as long as it's not on a regular basis or too often, its ok. Still makes me worried though. It probably happens about 5x a day or so. Never TOO painful, but uncomfortable. Wondering if any of you have had this too???

What you are probably feeling is braxton hicks. They are completely normal and will most likely continue. Just make sure to drink plenty of water because that helps relieve them a little bit. They are nothing to worry about unless you get 4 or more in an hour. Mine are getting stronger and I've had a few days where I was worried but resting and water helps the most. Also a warm bath or shower if you are able to take one.


----------



## drsquid

yup braxton hicks. they are annoying.. feel like someone is squeezing my neck. sometimes i have a lot, sometimes i dont. plus i had a week or 2 with nearly none, ob said the uterus probably got used to a certain stretch for a bit.

sorry bout the achy bump too... i find i get a sore and pulling sensation under the bump mostly when i get up to pee at night. not as bad during the day. i admit i think ive gooed my belly at most 3-4 times total.. just isnt my thing (and ihate touching goo). 

got to hold a 7 week old baby yesterday.. soo cute but still doesnt feel like ill soon have 2 of my own. installed the carseats today (went to california highway patrol and did them with the guy, so i know they are right). mom fits between the two bases. hard to say how well she will fit with the actual seats in too..


----------



## Jenn76

Lindsay: I have Braxton hicks too, sometimes it feels like a hard ball in my uterus and other times it feels like my entire bump has hardened into a rock. MrsC is right I find they go away if I take a bath. And drink lots of water helps too. 

Dr: Yeah for getting the seats installed. I'm doing mine in two weeks, since I'm on bed rest my car isn't being used so I figured may as well get them installed now. I know it's hard to believe after all these years of TTC that soon our babies will be here in our arms. 

MrsC: I jealous, I wish my DH would catch the nesting bug. He did set up the cribs but after he finished he turned to me and said " you're welcome" I was livid.


----------



## Lindsay18

Thanks ladies. That's what I figured. My nurse at my OB said to call if I get more than 1 in a day and they will check to make sure my cervix isn't thinning. I definitely get more than 1 in a day but I just feel that they aren't happening THAT often and I shouldn't worry. Plus I have my OB appt next Tuesday so I will see how they are by then. I will try drinking more water but as I am a teacher, going to the bathroom the amount I go now is hard enough!!! Lol!!!


----------



## Stinas

MrsC - Thats GREAT news!!!! :happydance: That must have lifted a bunch of weight off your shoulders!!!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Mrs C that's great that hubby is around and helping you around the house. My DH has been helpful since the beginning - not letting me lift the Hoover etc!

Afm - my poor doggie was at the vet again yesterday. We've discovered he has diabetes :( He's going in today to be monitored on insulin and then the poor thing will be on insulin injections for the rest of his life :( 

Hope everyone has a good day x


----------



## Jenn76

Pink: Sorry to hear about your dog, I had a diabetic cat that we gave injections to daily. It wasn't that bad and he lived a long time after being diagnosed. I hope your doggie does as well.


----------



## Lindsay18

Pink - I'm sorry :( I hope everything is ok with him and that the insulin is just another daily thing for you to make his life return back to normal! It's an inconvenience, but if it means getting him healthy, I know you won't mind it :)


----------



## michelle01

Pink - Sorry about your doggie! I had a diabetic doggie before and the shots are not that big of a deal. You do those and put him/her on a special diet and they can live a long life :hugs:


----------



## sekky

Jenn76 said:


> Sekky: Good Luck tomorrow I hope you like the clinic. Do you think you can start right away with this AF?

Nope. Staying this cycle out


----------



## sekky

UPDATE - went to the new clinic and had a discussion with them. They seems nice(as always on first appointments). Had a second thought about my taking my blood works now decided to take them with next cycle.

As for February, me and dh are planning a trip to paris for a week or two so am fully off active ttc for next month.

Mrs C - such great news about DH been home for the rest of the pregnancy.

Hope everyone else is doing ok


----------



## Lindsay18

Sekky- good for you taking some time to breathe!!! I am so excited for you to go to Paris!!! Have the best time and focus on you and DH!!


----------



## Jenn76

Sekky: Enjoy your vacation, I would love to go to Paris one day. Relax and enjoy your month off from TTC.


----------



## almosthere

Sekky sounds like a nice plan-rest that body and enjoy Paris-super jealous!!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Sekky - sounds good enjoy Paris :)

Michelle - did your dog have to have walks at the same time and of the same length everyday after becoming diabetic? Xx


----------



## michelle01

Sekky - ENJOY Paris! I think it is great idea to take a break, you will come back relaxed and in a better mental state to start again :)

Pink - No we didn't have to do any walks with him. But unfortunately with our boy we had a hard time getting him regulated; later on we found out he had other health issues going on that no matter what we did, we couldn't save him. Another rescue friend had a diabetic dog that lived 10 years with it and this boy lived to be 20 years old!!! For a small dog that is really great. So I think the key is getting your doggie regulated and put on the diet or doggie food the vet recommends.


----------



## Lucie73821

Got the pathology report back. The other object in my tube was the second embryo. My Dr said never in his 26 years has he had a double ectopic. Until me of course. :( Now I'm really anxious for my follow up appointment on the 19th!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Lucie73821 said:


> Got the pathology report back. The other object in my tube was the second embryo. My Dr said never in his 26 years has he had a double ectopic. Until me of course. :( Now I'm really anxious for my follow up appointment on the 19th!


Im so sorry Lucie for what you are going through...:hugs: the 19th will be here in no time.


----------



## almosthere

Lucie I am sorry for your losses. I hope next time is a charm! Can't wait for your apt either!


----------



## Jenn76

Lucie73821 said:


> Got the pathology report back. The other object in my tube was the second embryo. My Dr said never in his 26 years has he had a double ectopic. Until me of course. :( Now I'm really anxious for my follow up appointment on the 19th!

Wow Lucie I'm so sorry you had to go through this. I hope the 19th brings you some answers, as well as a plan for a FET.


----------



## MoBaby

Lucie!! Soo sorry :( gl at your f/u..


----------



## TwoRdue

Lucie Sorry that this has happened.x


----------



## Lindsay18

Lucie I am so so sorry:(


----------



## azlissie

Lucie, I am so sorry. Best of luck with your follow up.

Sekky, enjoy your time off!


----------



## drsquid

oy im so sorry. no wonder your numbers were so crazy. *hugs*


----------



## MrsC8776

Pink gerbera said:


> Mrs C that's great that hubby is around and helping you around the house. My DH has been helpful since the beginning - not letting me lift the Hoover etc!
> 
> Afm - my poor doggie was at the vet again yesterday. We've discovered he has diabetes :( He's going in today to be monitored on insulin and then the poor thing will be on insulin injections for the rest of his life :(
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day x

Sorry about your dog. :( Hopefully the insulin will help him. 



sekky said:


> UPDATE - went to the new clinic and had a discussion with them. They seems nice(as always on first appointments). Had a second thought about my taking my blood works now decided to take them with next cycle.
> 
> As for February, me and dh are planning a trip to paris for a week or two so am fully off active ttc for next month.
> 
> Mrs C - such great news about DH been home for the rest of the pregnancy.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok

Enjoy the break and vacation! 



Lucie73821 said:


> Got the pathology report back. The other object in my tube was the second embryo. My Dr said never in his 26 years has he had a double ectopic. Until me of course. :( Now I'm really anxious for my follow up appointment on the 19th!

:hugs: I'm so sorry that this has happened. This has got to be very rare. I do hope that you will try again after your follow up and when you are ready. You will have your forever baby!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Lucie I'm really sorry :( Things can only start to get better for you. Keep positive, I'm looking forward to hearing of your bfp and forever baby :)


----------



## Pink gerbera

It was quiet on here yesterday!! Just to fill everyone in I had to go for the glucose tolerance test on Thursday as I was showing glucose in my urine at my 24 week scan. I got the results back yesterday and they show I do have gestational diabetes. 

I'm not entirely sure what this all means and hope beyond all hope it won't have a negative impact on my babies. 

I've got to go in in Wednesday next week to find out more. 

Hope everyone is well? Have a good day/ weekend.


----------



## Lindsay18

Hey Pink- that stinks but it seems to be pretty common. As far as I know they would just tell you to watch your diet and maybe put you on insulin depending on your levels. It's not something you want to hear but hopefully they will get it under control without any problem and your little babies will be just fine!!


----------



## almosthere

Pink sorry to hear of your results but your lo's will be just fine!!!


----------



## azlissie

Pink, so sorry to hear about the GD. I know there's a very specific diet they can put you on so maybe that will be enough to get it under control, and if not you might have to do insulin. I don't think it should have a negative effect on the babies, though. Just one more thing to worry about!

AFM, had my second OB appt last week and it went really well. Baby's heart rate was 168 and she said everything is going just fine. I told the principal at my school and he was great - he told me I can take the whole first semester off and still be guaranteed my same position when I come back. I don't have 18 weeks of sick time so I'm going to do some with FMLA, but it's worth it to have so much time home.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## Jenn76

Pink: I failed my initial test and they made me do a second one with more glucose and two blood draws an hour apart each. I passed those test so I didn't have to change my diet. My OB said I would need to go to a dietician if I did fail and they would give me a glucose meter to record my levels daily. I would record them and report them in once a week. As long as the diet worked I wouldn't need insulin. I know a few friends that had GD and none had to go on insulin and their babies were all born heathy. So I don't think you need to worry too much about it. Good luck on Wednesday.

Azlissie: That's great that your principal is being so supportive. I feel so bad for people that have to use up the little time they get before the babies come for bed rest. Glad to hear your OB appointment went well.


----------



## drsquid

The reason they test for and treat gestational diabetes is because elevated glucose levels raises the risk of the babies being too big as well as a risk of hypoglycemia in the babies at birth because their bodies are geared up to deal with high sugar levels. All of which is avoided by controlling moms levels. In addition some small percentage of women end up with diabetes later on so it is something to make sure doctors know about (but not worth worrying about)


----------



## Pink gerbera

Thanks ladies

I've stopped stressing too much and I'll just have to go with the flo! Hopefully on Wednesday they'll give me more info so it'll seem less scary!

Az that's great news that your principal is being so supportive. 

Have a good day girls xx


----------



## Pink gerbera

Morning ladies. 

Hope you all had a good weekend!?

Have a good day.


----------



## honeycheeks

Hey ladies, Im back on here again after being MIA. Honestly, I have been stalking this thread, but not posting much , as I really dint have any update or news.
We are now starting our next FET cycle , in February. ET would be towards March i suppose.
While we were on a break from IVF , I had some tests done to investigate the cause for recurrent pregnancy loss. Nothing much came up other than elevated blood sugar/ glucose in the A1c test. Does anyone know about it ? My doctor just said my levels were higher than normal, I think it was 6.3. Does it mean I will have GD when I'm pregnant? Does it affect chances of proper implantation? I was on Metformin for over an year, but had gone off it in the few weeks before the test was done. I dont know if that makes a difference. Also my doctor mentioned that this test measures blood glucose over the last 3 months or so. I dont know if my results are very bad or what it means.


----------



## michelle01

Pink - Sorry to hear you have GD, but looks like what everyone else is saying that with a proper diet hopefully you can get it under control.

az - Glad you had a good appt and your principal is so understanding; how awesome to get the first semester off too!!!

Hi honey - good luck with your FET! I am not sure about the GD, but hopefully someone else can answer that for you.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

honeycheeks said:


> Hey ladies, Im back on here again after being MIA. Honestly, I have been stalking this thread, but not posting much , as I really dint have any update or news.
> We are now starting our next FET cycle , in February. ET would be towards March i suppose.
> While we were on a break from IVF , I had some tests done to investigate the cause for recurrent pregnancy loss. Nothing much came up other than elevated blood sugar/ glucose in the A1c test. Does anyone know about it ? My doctor just said my levels were higher than normal, I think it was 6.3. Does it mean I will have GD when I'm pregnant? Does it affect chances of proper implantation? I was on Metformin for over an year, but had gone off it in the few weeks before the test was done. I dont know if that makes a difference. Also my doctor mentioned that this test measures blood glucose over the last 3 months or so. I dont know if my results are very bad or what it means.

Hi Honey,

Good Luck with your FET!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Lindsay18

Hi ladies - hope everyone had a great weekend!
Honey - best of luck with your FET!!!!

AFM - had to go to the doctor on Friday due to random contractions I was having. He just wanted to make sure I wasn't dilated at all. Luckily, my cervix is nice and thick and I'm not dilated at all! PHEW! Just have to up my fluids and learn to balance out being active and relaxing (not very good at that all all - I'm always doing something haha).
Nursery is almost completely put together - DRS - I went to IKEA yesterday and thought of you LOL! I bought 2 lamps from there.
Hope everyone is doing great! xoxo


----------



## drsquid

Linds- awww. Heh congrats on surviving weekend ikea but I guess it doesn't count during Super Bowl. Glad to hear you aren't dilating

Honey- ask your doc. But as you aren't pregnant it would point towards "regular" diabetes not gd. And welcome back!!!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi Ladies <3

Just wanted to let it out that PIO SHOTS SUCK!!!!! My butt is sore! lol

Enjoy your day


----------



## GettingBroody

Honey - :hi: Good luck with your FET!! :dust:

Pink - sorry about the GD... Hopefully a change of diet is all you'll need to control it. Or maybe you'll pass the next test!

Lindsay - glad all is well, looks like your body is just getting you ready for the real thing!

Prayin - boo for painful PIO but you're one step closer to your FET!

Mo - am I right in thinking your follow-up was today? How did it go? :hugs:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

GettingBroody said:


> Honey - :hi: Good luck with your FET!! :dust:
> 
> Pink - sorry about the GD... Hopefully a change of diet is all you'll need to control it. Or maybe you'll pass the next test!
> 
> Lindsay - glad all is well, looks like your body is just getting you ready for the real thing!
> 
> Prayin - boo for painful PIO but you're one step closer to your FET!
> 
> Mo - am I right in thinking your follow-up was today? How did it go? :hugs:

I am starting to think that my husband is doing it all wrong..hahahaha....It's true I am that much closer to my FET and it will all be worth it, but while it's happening right now it's not that much fun....hehehehe...

How are you feeling?


----------



## notoptimistic

prayin - I did the PIO shots for my FET and had to keep going with the shots until I was ten weeks pregnant! Here are some tips that helped me:

1) lean over a countertop/vanity when receiving the injection- it will make skin more "taut" so needle will go in smoother

2) keep your "butt muscles" relaxed on the side you are receiving the shot on by putting all of your weight on the opposite leg.

3) apply pressure to injection site with gauze pad immediately after and apply a warm compress to the site for a couple minutes. For a compress we used a sock filled with rice and just threw it in the microwave for a short time. 

Hope this helps! 

;)


----------



## drsquid

I was allergic to the pio (ok not true allergy in that I didn't swell up, get hives etc). I couldn't walk, sit, stand etc. butt was bright red etc. switched to crinone (then found out my progesterone was 279 on its own...)


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

notoptimistic said:


> prayin - I did the PIO shots for my FET and had to keep going with the shots until I was ten weeks pregnant! Here are some tips that helped me:
> 
> 1) lean over a countertop/vanity when receiving the injection- it will make skin more "taut" so needle will go in smoother
> 
> 2) keep your "butt muscles" relaxed on the side you are receiving the shot on by putting all of your weight on the opposite leg.
> 
> 3) apply pressure to injection site with gauze pad immediately after and apply a warm compress to the site for a couple minutes. For a compress we used a sock filled with rice and just threw it in the microwave for a short time.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> ;)

Thank you so much!!!!! I will try this out tomorrow!!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

drsquid said:


> I was allergic to the pio (ok not true allergy in that I didn't swell up, get hives etc). I couldn't walk, sit, stand etc. butt was bright red etc. switched to crinone (then found out my progesterone was 279 on its own...)

Hi Dr ....I was actually allergic to the pio shot with sesame oil....I got the hives plus all the other things you listed :cry: so now I have the shot with olive oil....this is only my third day, but boy is my butt sore!!!!! lol 

that was the problem with my first pregnancy before my miscarriage....my progesterone was low...not below the norm but only a couple of digits above it....It was like my body was taking it but not at the same time.


----------



## Lindsay18

Kath- that suuuuuuuucks! But I'm saying Go Kathy!!! You're almost there girl!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Nope f/u tomorrow... I was hoping to try and do FET very soon as I started AF on time BUT i am still bleeding 8.5 days later so I am thinking not a good idea... My thought process was I could do a natural FET and mointor for ovulation but thinking not such a great idea...Will discuss with RE :)

Kathy yes PIO really stinks!!! I found out from DH (apparently he forgot to mention this to me) that I have to do PIO the whole time next FET! I dont get to do the vaginal supp b/c of the bleeding I had with the pregnancy. I feel your pain!!


----------



## Jenn76

Lindsay: Sorry to hear you were having contractions, but glad to hear your cervix is thick. Try and rest more, I know it is hard but I find if I do try and do stuff I get more Braxton hicks. 

Kathy: PIO sucks but yeah for getting started on your FET. :happydance:

Honey: Good Luck with your FET. Sorry I don't know much about diabetes, but I thought between 5 and 8 was ideal if you aren't pregnant. You should ask your doctor to explain it better. 

Mobaby: Good Luck a your appointment tomorrow! I hope you get answers as well as a plan for your FET.


----------



## almosthere

Sorry for the painful shots prayin-no fun but TOTALLY worth it ;)

Lindsay I am so glad you and baby are A-OKAY!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Lindsay I'm sorry you had a bit of a scare with the contractions but good news your cervix remains thick :)

Kathryn that suck that the pio shots are bad. Hang in there! 

Mo sounds very sensible to me not to push forward with the FET transfer if your period is lasting so long. Maybe next month??

Have a good day ladies x


----------



## Stinas

Pink - I hope your doggie gets better soon!

Sekky - ooooo Paris!!! Always wanted to go! I heard it is amazing! 

Lucie - Thats just crazy...im sorry it had to be you. Hope your next apt goes better!

Honey - Yay for getting started again!! 

Lindsay - Glad everything is ok! 

Prayin - I found it better to do PIO in the same cheek for two or three days in a row, then switch to the other side. Helps give each cheek time to heal.

Mo - Good luck with your apt tom!!! 


Hope everyone is doing well!! I have been busy lately so I havent had time to come on much. 
DH is going for his SA this wed....so hopefully we will find out if this surgery worked soon. Im super scared. I just hope everything worked out for us this time. Im truly tired....just wish life was a tiny bit easier.....just a tiny bit thats all I ask for. Like what in the world did we do wrong to deserve all of this? grrrrr....sorry had to do a quick vent. 
DH's dad might have had a heart attack last night, so he is in hospital. He is 80 with other health issues (2 strokes in past and on blood thinners).....so if it was an acute heart attack, we will have to consider all our options before deciding on doing surgery, because there is a higher chance he would not survive the surgery. 
One more thing on our plate. My poor MIL. This woman may drive me nuts from time to time, but boy is she a strong trooper. 
Hopefully it was not a heart attack.....we will find out tom when the results are in. Hope for the best I guess.


----------



## bubumaci

Stinas - all fingers and toes crossed for DH's Spermiogramme tomorrow!! :) And I am sorry to hear about your FIL - I really hope that he will be OK and am sending much strength to MIL + DH + you!

Big hugs to everyone out there! We survived our move last Thursday - Friday and are loving living in the new house. Still busy unpacking, but I should be done by tomorrow *phew* After that, I will take some photos and upload them (are getting the mirrored bathroom cabinets beginning of March).
Oh - and I guess I need to make a clinic appointment this week, since I am expecting AF at the beginning of next week ... which means ... belly jabbing again :)

:howdy: sorry for the lack of personals, I feel like I have just read through hundreds of posts catching up, but I am thinking of all of you!! xxx


----------



## Lindsay18

Bubu - good luck on your soon-to-be shots!!! Glad to hear your move went well and that you are working on getting settled in! So exciting!

Stinas - UGH I am so sorry about your FIL! I really hope that everything turns out ok and you don't have to make any tough decisions. 
Best of luck for tomorrow and the SA! I really hope that it turns out amazing and that you will be able to move on to your natural BFP! XOXO


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

MoBaby said:


> Nope f/u tomorrow... I was hoping to try and do FET very soon as I started AF on time BUT i am still bleeding 8.5 days later so I am thinking not a good idea... My thought process was I could do a natural FET and mointor for ovulation but thinking not such a great idea...Will discuss with RE :)
> 
> Kathy yes PIO really stinks!!! I found out from DH (apparently he forgot to mention this to me) that I have to do PIO the whole time next FET! I dont get to do the vaginal supp b/c of the bleeding I had with the pregnancy. I feel your pain!!


Hi Mo! They told me I have continue to take them until 10 weeks....Today's hurt so bad I thought I had incorrect needle on....lol...I saw stars today! My husband thinks he is a comedian ...he says I dont' know why you are saying owwww...it doesn't hurt me! I told him keep it up and you may just see how one feels! hehehehehehe..... wow.....the entire FET? It will def be worth it in the end. :hugs:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Jenn76 said:


> Lindsay: Sorry to hear you were having contractions, but glad to hear your cervix is thick. Try and rest more, I know it is hard but I find if I do try and do stuff I get more Braxton hicks.
> 
> Kathy: PIO sucks but yeah for getting started on your FET. :happydance:
> 
> Honey: Good Luck with your FET. Sorry I don't know much about diabetes, but I thought between 5 and 8 was ideal if you aren't pregnant. You should ask your doctor to explain it better.
> 
> Mobaby: Good Luck a your appointment tomorrow! I hope you get answers as well as a plan for your FET.

Thank you Jen :hugs: How are you feeling?


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

almosthere said:


> Sorry for the painful shots prayin-no fun but TOTALLY worth it ;)
> 
> Lindsay I am so glad you and baby are A-OKAY![/QUO
> 
> Yes!!! Totally worth it! :hugs:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Stinas said:


> Pink - I hope your doggie gets better soon!
> 
> Sekky - ooooo Paris!!! Always wanted to go! I heard it is amazing!
> 
> Lucie - Thats just crazy...im sorry it had to be you. Hope your next apt goes better!
> 
> Honey - Yay for getting started again!!
> 
> Lindsay - Glad everything is ok!
> 
> Prayin - I found it better to do PIO in the same cheek for two or three days in a row, then switch to the other side. Helps give each cheek time to heal.
> 
> Mo - Good luck with your apt tom!!!
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!! I have been busy lately so I havent had time to come on much.
> DH is going for his SA this wed....so hopefully we will find out if this surgery worked soon. Im super scared. I just hope everything worked out for us this time. Im truly tired....just wish life was a tiny bit easier.....just a tiny bit thats all I ask for. Like what in the world did we do wrong to deserve all of this? grrrrr....sorry had to do a quick vent.
> DH's dad might have had a heart attack last night, so he is in hospital. He is 80 with other health issues (2 strokes in past and on blood thinners).....so if it was an acute heart attack, we will have to consider all our options before deciding on doing surgery, because there is a higher chance he would not survive the surgery.
> One more thing on our plate. My poor MIL. This woman may drive me nuts from time to time, but boy is she a strong trooper.
> Hopefully it was not a heart attack.....we will find out tom when the results are in. Hope for the best I guess.


Really?? Never thought of doing that....maybe I will try that out as well....Thanks Pink! :hugs:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Stinas said:


> Pink - I hope your doggie gets better soon!
> 
> Sekky - ooooo Paris!!! Always wanted to go! I heard it is amazing!
> 
> Lucie - Thats just crazy...im sorry it had to be you. Hope your next apt goes better!
> 
> Honey - Yay for getting started again!!
> 
> Lindsay - Glad everything is ok!
> 
> Prayin - I found it better to do PIO in the same cheek for two or three days in a row, then switch to the other side. Helps give each cheek time to heal.
> 
> Mo - Good luck with your apt tom!!!
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!! I have been busy lately so I havent had time to come on much.
> DH is going for his SA this wed....so hopefully we will find out if this surgery worked soon. Im super scared. I just hope everything worked out for us this time. Im truly tired....just wish life was a tiny bit easier.....just a tiny bit thats all I ask for. Like what in the world did we do wrong to deserve all of this? grrrrr....sorry had to do a quick vent.
> DH's dad might have had a heart attack last night, so he is in hospital. He is 80 with other health issues (2 strokes in past and on blood thinners).....so if it was an acute heart attack, we will have to consider all our options before deciding on doing surgery, because there is a higher chance he would not survive the surgery.
> One more thing on our plate. My poor MIL. This woman may drive me nuts from time to time, but boy is she a strong trooper.
> Hopefully it was not a heart attack.....we will find out tom when the results are in. Hope for the best I guess.

Pink..I'm so sorry to hear about your FIL....Prayers being sent out to you and the family :hugs:


----------



## Jenn76

Stinas: I hope everything works out with your FIL, hopefully it's not a heart attack. He sounds like a fighter. :hugs: Good Luck tomorrow! Will DH get his results same day? Praying you get lots of healthy active swimmers!

Kathy: If you have a spare needle and some saline I'd be jabbing that into DH's ass! :haha: Mine's always making smart ass comments too, I wish they could feel what we are going through. I'm good, just counting down the weeks. 

Bubu: It must feel so great to finally be in your new home. Glad to hear you are getting settled so quickly. Yeah for beginning to jab again. So excited for you!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Jenn76 said:


> Stinas: I hope everything works out with your FIL, hopefully it's not a heart attack. He sounds like a fighter. :hugs: Good Luck tomorrow! Will DH get his results same day? Praying you get lots of healthy active swimmers!
> 
> Kathy: If you have a spare needle and some saline I'd be jabbing that into DH's ass! :haha: Mine's always making smart ass comments too, I wish they could feel what we are going through. I'm good, just counting down the weeks.
> 
> Bubu: It must feel so great to finally be in your new home. Glad to hear you are getting settled so quickly. Yeah for beginning to jab again. So excited for you!

bahahahahahahaha!!!! those are my thoughts exactly! hehehe :haha:


----------



## sekky

:hi: ladies. Just popping in to say hello.


----------



## MoBaby

Hey all spoke to re today.. Got a cycle plan...

Unfortunately the miscarriage was unexplained. Completely normal female fetus. He didn't tell me female but he told me they couldn't 100% it wasn't maternal containment so that means it was xx or else they would have reported xy....

Anyways all my testing has been normal and all dh testing is normal and all the miscarriage blood testing for me is normal.... So we really have no explanation except hormonal and possible decreased blood flow to uterus. SO ....

Plan is a natural fet so my body does all the work and no artificial hormones except progesterone in the luteal phase with Crinone. He is also doing baby aspirin (don't know if it will help) and also do a through ultrasound of my abnormal shaped uterus to make sure the blood supply is okay. Re is sure its fine. Only bad thing about natural fet is no early testing because I'll take 3 Hcg shots!! That sucks! Lol... Anyways next af due feb 24 with o around march 8/9/10 so fet transfer around march 15 at latest I think.


----------



## GettingBroody

Will be keeping absolutely everything crossed for you Mo! Hopefully March won't be too long coming! :coffee:


----------



## azlissie

Best of luck for the FET, Mo. I'm sure it's frustrating that you don't know what went wrong last time but hopefully that means all your frosties are completely healthy. The baby aspirin might really help. Sending positive vibes your way.


----------



## MoBaby

Yeah re said good thing is we know we make healthy embryos (last mc unexplained also) and genetically we are all normal (we both were karyotuped) do he doesnt have any reason to believe the embryos are jacked up.


----------



## Jenn76

Mobaby, so sorry you couldn't get any answers as to why you had a mc. March has to be your time. :hugs: Sounds like your RE is confident, and has a good plan.


----------



## Stinas

bubumaci - Thank you!! Wooohoooo for finally moving in!!!!! :happydance:

Lindsay - :hugs::flower: thank you!

Jenn - Not sure when he will get his results. Hopefully within a few days. I cant remember how long it took last time. 

Mo - Sorry you didnt get any reason as to why it happened...but at least you know you make good embryos! Good luck with this FET! Im routing for you!


Thank you all for your well wishes for my FIL! He's a trooper! He is coming home tom! No heart attack! They idiots at the hospital (a top hospital too may I add) compared his current results to previous results.....which apparently is normal, BUT they read the ones BEFORE his pacemaker was put in, thats why they came out abnormal & looking like he had a heart attack. Morons. He is staying in tonight just to keep an eye on things and he will be coming home tom. To top all this madness the poor guy has bronchitis. At least he is ok. 
Besides that....tom is DH's SA! I hope this worked!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Glad fil is okay!! Fx for you and dh tomorrow!!!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Stinas glad your fil is ok. Best of luck today with the SA. Got everything crossed. 

Mo I'm pleased everything is normal for you but I imagine it could be frustrating not having answers. I have everything crossed for your FET. Not long to wait now!

Bubu I'm glad you're all moved in! Look forward to the pics :)

Have a good day everyone x


----------



## GettingBroody

Good luck today Stinas!!! We're all routing for those little swimmers! Really glad your fil is going to be ok! :D

Bubu - congrats on the house move!! :flower: Enjoy settling in!


----------



## almosthere

So glad to hear your FIL can come home stinas-and wow the SA is today already?! Best of luck!!! FX!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Mo - I am so so sorry about you not receiving any answers. That must be so hard for you! I hope that it just wasn't meant to be at that moment and that March is your month for your BFP!!!

Stinas - AHH it's today!!! What time is he going/what time are you getting results?!


----------



## MrsC8776

Sorry for being MIA ladies! Hopefully I can get caught up. 



Pink gerbera said:


> It was quiet on here yesterday!! Just to fill everyone in I had to go for the glucose tolerance test on Thursday as I was showing glucose in my urine at my 24 week scan. I got the results back yesterday and they show I do have gestational diabetes.
> 
> I'm not entirely sure what this all means and hope beyond all hope it won't have a negative impact on my babies.
> 
> I've got to go in in Wednesday next week to find out more.
> 
> Hope everyone is well? Have a good day/ weekend.

Good luck today! Normally if you fail the first one they will have you do a longer test. Fx you pass that one. 



honeycheeks said:


> Hey ladies, Im back on here again after being MIA. Honestly, I have been stalking this thread, but not posting much , as I really dint have any update or news.
> We are now starting our next FET cycle , in February. ET would be towards March i suppose.
> While we were on a break from IVF , I had some tests done to investigate the cause for recurrent pregnancy loss. Nothing much came up other than elevated blood sugar/ glucose in the A1c test. Does anyone know about it ? My doctor just said my levels were higher than normal, I think it was 6.3. Does it mean I will have GD when I'm pregnant? Does it affect chances of proper implantation? I was on Metformin for over an year, but had gone off it in the few weeks before the test was done. I dont know if that makes a difference. Also my doctor mentioned that this test measures blood glucose over the last 3 months or so. I dont know if my results are very bad or what it means.

Welcome back! I'm glad to hear you will be getting started again. Not sure about the glucose but hopefully you got your questions answered. 



Lindsay18 said:


> Hi ladies - hope everyone had a great weekend!
> Honey - best of luck with your FET!!!!
> 
> AFM - had to go to the doctor on Friday due to random contractions I was having. He just wanted to make sure I wasn't dilated at all. Luckily, my cervix is nice and thick and I'm not dilated at all! PHEW! Just have to up my fluids and learn to balance out being active and relaxing (not very good at that all all - I'm always doing something haha).
> Nursery is almost completely put together - DRS - I went to IKEA yesterday and thought of you LOL! I bought 2 lamps from there.
> Hope everyone is doing great! xoxo

I think it was smart that you went and got checked out. Great news that all was ok. Try to take care of yourself and get some rest. 



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Hi Ladies <3
> 
> Just wanted to let it out that PIO SHOTS SUCK!!!!! My butt is sore! lol
> 
> Enjoy your day

I can imagine those are very painful. Do you have a schedule yet for your FET? 



Stinas said:


> Pink - I hope your doggie gets better soon!
> 
> Sekky - ooooo Paris!!! Always wanted to go! I heard it is amazing!
> 
> Lucie - Thats just crazy...im sorry it had to be you. Hope your next apt goes better!
> 
> Honey - Yay for getting started again!!
> 
> Lindsay - Glad everything is ok!
> 
> Prayin - I found it better to do PIO in the same cheek for two or three days in a row, then switch to the other side. Helps give each cheek time to heal.
> 
> Mo - Good luck with your apt tom!!!
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!! I have been busy lately so I havent had time to come on much.
> DH is going for his SA this wed....so hopefully we will find out if this surgery worked soon. Im super scared. I just hope everything worked out for us this time. Im truly tired....just wish life was a tiny bit easier.....just a tiny bit thats all I ask for. Like what in the world did we do wrong to deserve all of this? grrrrr....sorry had to do a quick vent.
> DH's dad might have had a heart attack last night, so he is in hospital. He is 80 with other health issues (2 strokes in past and on blood thinners).....so if it was an acute heart attack, we will have to consider all our options before deciding on doing surgery, because there is a higher chance he would not survive the surgery.
> One more thing on our plate. My poor MIL. This woman may drive me nuts from time to time, but boy is she a strong trooper.
> Hopefully it was not a heart attack.....we will find out tom when the results are in. Hope for the best I guess.

Good luck today!!! So sorry to hear about your FIL. I'm glad he is ok and will be coming home. 



bubumaci said:


> Stinas - all fingers and toes crossed for DH's Spermiogramme tomorrow!! :) And I am sorry to hear about your FIL - I really hope that he will be OK and am sending much strength to MIL + DH + you!
> 
> Big hugs to everyone out there! We survived our move last Thursday - Friday and are loving living in the new house. Still busy unpacking, but I should be done by tomorrow *phew* After that, I will take some photos and upload them (are getting the mirrored bathroom cabinets beginning of March).
> Oh - and I guess I need to make a clinic appointment this week, since I am expecting AF at the beginning of next week ... which means ... belly jabbing again :)
> 
> :howdy: sorry for the lack of personals, I feel like I have just read through hundreds of posts catching up, but I am thinking of all of you!! xxx

Yay for getting all moved! I'm sure thats a big relief and also very exciting! Yay for belly jabbing again! 



sekky said:


> :hi: ladies. Just popping in to say hello.

:hi: How are you doing? 



MoBaby said:


> Hey all spoke to re today.. Got a cycle plan...
> 
> Unfortunately the miscarriage was unexplained. Completely normal female fetus. He didn't tell me female but he told me they couldn't 100% it wasn't maternal containment so that means it was xx or else they would have reported xy....
> 
> Anyways all my testing has been normal and all dh testing is normal and all the miscarriage blood testing for me is normal.... So we really have no explanation except hormonal and possible decreased blood flow to uterus. SO ....
> 
> Plan is a natural fet so my body does all the work and no artificial hormones except progesterone in the luteal phase with Crinone. He is also doing baby aspirin (don't know if it will help) and also do a through ultrasound of my abnormal shaped uterus to make sure the blood supply is okay. Re is sure its fine. Only bad thing about natural fet is no early testing because I'll take 3 Hcg shots!! That sucks! Lol... Anyways next af due feb 24 with o around march 8/9/10 so fet transfer around march 15 at latest I think.

Sorry that there was not really any answers. The good news is that there was nothing wrong with your LO. Fx for your natural FET next month! I have everything crossed for you!


----------



## michelle01

Mobaby - March is your time! Sorry they didn't have any answers at your appt. I believe you have done acu in the past, right? That does help with blood flow. And I am still on baby asprin, so at least they are adding that. 

Bubu - YAY for getting moved in :) I hate the packing/unpacking, but in the end it will all be worth it!

Stinas - GOOD LUCK with DH's SA today :) And glad you FIL is going to be OK; how scary!!

How are you feeling Lindsay; still having contractions? Hope they have simmered down and that LO of yours stays put ;)

Kathy and Prayin - I cannot imagine how hard the PIO shots are, but in the end...ALL WORTH IT :)

Getting, Pink, Almost, MrsC and everyone else...how are you doing?


----------



## Lindsay18

Michelle & Mrs - thanks :) Contractions are definitely calmer if I am calmer LOL. I had 2 pretty intense ones today. So bad that I had to have my students read to me instead of me reading to them. Deep breaths and feet up seemed to loosen it up, but it's really annoying. 
On a positive note, I got my results back from my sugar test and I passed with flying colors. So that's good!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

MrsC8776 said:


> Sorry for being MIA ladies! Hopefully I can get caught up.
> 
> 
> 
> Pink gerbera said:
> 
> 
> It was quiet on here yesterday!! Just to fill everyone in I had to go for the glucose tolerance test on Thursday as I was showing glucose in my urine at my 24 week scan. I got the results back yesterday and they show I do have gestational diabetes.
> 
> I'm not entirely sure what this all means and hope beyond all hope it won't have a negative impact on my babies.
> 
> I've got to go in in Wednesday next week to find out more.
> 
> Hope everyone is well? Have a good day/ weekend.
> 
> Good luck today! Normally if you fail the first one they will have you do a longer test. Fx you pass that one.
> 
> 
> 
> honeycheeks said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, Im back on here again after being MIA. Honestly, I have been stalking this thread, but not posting much , as I really dint have any update or news.
> We are now starting our next FET cycle , in February. ET would be towards March i suppose.
> While we were on a break from IVF , I had some tests done to investigate the cause for recurrent pregnancy loss. Nothing much came up other than elevated blood sugar/ glucose in the A1c test. Does anyone know about it ? My doctor just said my levels were higher than normal, I think it was 6.3. Does it mean I will have GD when I'm pregnant? Does it affect chances of proper implantation? I was on Metformin for over an year, but had gone off it in the few weeks before the test was done. I dont know if that makes a difference. Also my doctor mentioned that this test measures blood glucose over the last 3 months or so. I dont know if my results are very bad or what it means.Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome back! I'm glad to hear you will be getting started again. Not sure about the glucose but hopefully you got your questions answered.
> 
> 
> 
> Lindsay18 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies - hope everyone had a great weekend!
> Honey - best of luck with your FET!!!!
> 
> AFM - had to go to the doctor on Friday due to random contractions I was having. He just wanted to make sure I wasn't dilated at all. Luckily, my cervix is nice and thick and I'm not dilated at all! PHEW! Just have to up my fluids and learn to balance out being active and relaxing (not very good at that all all - I'm always doing something haha).
> Nursery is almost completely put together - DRS - I went to IKEA yesterday and thought of you LOL! I bought 2 lamps from there.
> Hope everyone is doing great! xoxoClick to expand...
> 
> I think it was smart that you went and got checked out. Great news that all was ok. Try to take care of yourself and get some rest.
> 
> 
> 
> PRAYIN4BABIES said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies <3
> 
> Just wanted to let it out that PIO SHOTS SUCK!!!!! My butt is sore! lol
> 
> Enjoy your day Click to expand...
> 
> I can imagine those are very painful. Do you have a schedule yet for your FET?
> 
> 
> 
> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> Pink - I hope your doggie gets better soon!
> 
> Sekky - ooooo Paris!!! Always wanted to go! I heard it is amazing!
> 
> Lucie - Thats just crazy...im sorry it had to be you. Hope your next apt goes better!
> 
> Honey - Yay for getting started again!!
> 
> Lindsay - Glad everything is ok!
> 
> Prayin - I found it better to do PIO in the same cheek for two or three days in a row, then switch to the other side. Helps give each cheek time to heal.
> 
> Mo - Good luck with your apt tom!!!
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!! I have been busy lately so I havent had time to come on much.
> DH is going for his SA this wed....so hopefully we will find out if this surgery worked soon. Im super scared. I just hope everything worked out for us this time. Im truly tired....just wish life was a tiny bit easier.....just a tiny bit thats all I ask for. Like what in the world did we do wrong to deserve all of this? grrrrr....sorry had to do a quick vent.
> DH's dad might have had a heart attack last night, so he is in hospital. He is 80 with other health issues (2 strokes in past and on blood thinners).....so if it was an acute heart attack, we will have to consider all our options before deciding on doing surgery, because there is a higher chance he would not survive the surgery.
> One more thing on our plate. My poor MIL. This woman may drive me nuts from time to time, but boy is she a strong trooper.
> Hopefully it was not a heart attack.....we will find out tom when the results are in. Hope for the best I guess.Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck today!!! So sorry to hear about your FIL. I'm glad he is ok and will be coming home.
> 
> 
> 
> bubumaci said:
> 
> 
> Stinas - all fingers and toes crossed for DH's Spermiogramme tomorrow!! :) And I am sorry to hear about your FIL - I really hope that he will be OK and am sending much strength to MIL + DH + you!
> 
> Big hugs to everyone out there! We survived our move last Thursday - Friday and are loving living in the new house. Still busy unpacking, but I should be done by tomorrow *phew* After that, I will take some photos and upload them (are getting the mirrored bathroom cabinets beginning of March).
> Oh - and I guess I need to make a clinic appointment this week, since I am expecting AF at the beginning of next week ... which means ... belly jabbing again :)
> 
> :howdy: sorry for the lack of personals, I feel like I have just read through hundreds of posts catching up, but I am thinking of all of you!! xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Yay for getting all moved! I'm sure thats a big relief and also very exciting! Yay for belly jabbing again!
> 
> 
> 
> sekky said:
> 
> 
> :hi: ladies. Just popping in to say hello.Click to expand...
> 
> :hi: How are you doing?
> 
> 
> 
> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> Hey all spoke to re today.. Got a cycle plan...
> 
> Unfortunately the miscarriage was unexplained. Completely normal female fetus. He didn't tell me female but he told me they couldn't 100% it wasn't maternal containment so that means it was xx or else they would have reported xy....
> 
> Anyways all my testing has been normal and all dh testing is normal and all the miscarriage blood testing for me is normal.... So we really have no explanation except hormonal and possible decreased blood flow to uterus. SO ....
> 
> Plan is a natural fet so my body does all the work and no artificial hormones except progesterone in the luteal phase with Crinone. He is also doing baby aspirin (don't know if it will help) and also do a through ultrasound of my abnormal shaped uterus to make sure the blood supply is okay. Re is sure its fine. Only bad thing about natural fet is no early testing because I'll take 3 Hcg shots!! That sucks! Lol... Anyways next af due feb 24 with o around march 8/9/10 so fet transfer around march 15 at latest I think.Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry that there was not really any answers. The good news is that there was nothing wrong with your LO. Fx for your natural FET next month! I have everything crossed for you!Click to expand...

Hi MrsC :winkwink: actually my transfer will be scheduled for tomorrow...I'm just waiting for my nurse to call me and let me know what time I need to be in.....my lining looked beautiful according to the doctor :happydance: so i will give you times later....SO EXCITED!!!!!!

How are you doing?


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Lindsay18 said:


> Michelle & Mrs - thanks :) Contractions are definitely calmer if I am calmer LOL. I had 2 pretty intense ones today. So bad that I had to have my students read to me instead of me reading to them. Deep breaths and feet up seemed to loosen it up, but it's really annoying.
> On a positive note, I got my results back from my sugar test and I passed with flying colors. So that's good!

:hugs: hope the day goes better. Yay for passing the test :happydance:


----------



## michelle01

Oh wow Lindsay - Definitely take it easy ;) And Love the new pic, with your doggie too...adorable!

Kathy - GOOD LUCK tomorrow ;)


----------



## Lindsay18

Thanks, Michelle!! 

Kathy - YAYYYYY!!! It's official because it's on here now LOL! Super excited for you for tomorrow! You deserve this so much after everything you've gone through lately! You will have your BFP so soon!!!


----------



## drsquid

yay linds and prayin =)


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hi everyone, I'm so sorry for being MIA lately. I'm going to try and get caught up in here this afternoon. I had an appointment with my RE awhile ago and FET is scheduled for March 8th (I hate that it is so far away!). They put me on BCP for timing with their clinic. It was a very frustrating appointment but ah well.

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Hi everyone, I'm so sorry for being MIA lately. I'm going to try and get caught up in here this afternoon. I had an appointment with my RE awhile ago and FET is scheduled for March 8th (I hate that it is so far away!). They put me on BCP for timing with their clinic. It was a very frustrating appointment but ah well.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well!

Yayyyyyyy bomo for having a set date!!!! It seems far but it will be here in a blink of a eye. Trust me!!!! Im really excited for you.


----------



## azlissie

Stinas, hope everything went well with DH today. Can't wait to hear the results!

Lindsay, that sounds scary but at least you know you're not actually dilating or anything yet. Try to rest whenever you can!

Bomo, I think the next month will go by really fast! It feels like it was just barely New Year's and now we're a week into February so the days just speed by. 

Praying, best of luck with your FET! I'm sure those PIO shots will pay off soon with a bfp!

MrsC, you're getting pretty close! How are the twice-weekly NST going?

AFM, nothing exciting going on. I'm looking into doing an elective u/s to determine gender in the next few weeks - did any of you have one? 20 weeks is when I'll have the anatomy scan but it would be fun to find out sooner.


----------



## Stinas

Hey ladies!!!
Thanks again for all the well wishes! 
DH brought his SA to the clinic today...we should have the results by next week he said. I thought it would be faster, but whatever. DH did say that it looked a little different from normal, more white and just "different". Hopefully thats a good sign!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Stinas- that's great girl!!! Xoxo fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## drsquid

az- if it is a boy it might be pretty clear (depending on position) if it is a girl they may not be willing to say 100%. i know it was pretty suggestive one of mine was a girl but until 17 weeks they didnt wanna say def


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Stinas said:


> Hey ladies!!!
> Thanks again for all the well wishes!
> DH brought his SA to the clinic today...we should have the results by next week he said. I thought it would be faster, but whatever. DH did say that it looked a little different from normal, more white and just "different". Hopefully thats a good sign!!

Fingers crossed for :hugs:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Stinas said:


> Hey ladies!!!
> Thanks again for all the well wishes!
> DH brought his SA to the clinic today...we should have the results by next week he said. I thought it would be faster, but whatever. DH did say that it looked a little different from normal, more white and just "different". Hopefully thats a good sign!!

Fingers crossed for you and dh :hugs:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

azlissie said:


> Stinas, hope everything went well with DH today. Can't wait to hear the results!
> 
> Lindsay, that sounds scary but at least you know you're not actually dilating or anything yet. Try to rest whenever you can!
> 
> Bomo, I think the next month will go by really fast! It feels like it was just barely New Year's and now we're a week into February so the days just speed by.
> 
> Praying, best of luck with your FET! I'm sure those PIO shots will pay off soon with a bfp!
> 
> MrsC, you're getting pretty close! How are the twice-weekly NST going?
> 
> AFM, nothing exciting going on. I'm looking into doing an elective u/s to determine gender in the next few weeks - did any of you have one? 20 weeks is when I'll have the anatomy scan but it would be fun to find out sooner.


Thank you Az!!!! Xoxo


----------



## Pink gerbera

Stinas fingers crossed for your results next week!

Az I had an elective us at 16 weeks and they were able to see sec of babies. 

Kathy best of luck today with your transfer. 

Hope everyone else is good. I'll reply more later in a bit of a rush :)


----------



## GettingBroody

Prayin - woohoo!! Can't believe it's your FET already! You'll be PUPO before you know it! How many are ye putting back?

BOMO - that's great that you have a date! Hope the time flies by!

Lindsay - ouch! Make sure you take it easy!

Stinas - sounds promising! Fx'd!

Afm, nothing major to report. Kicks are getting stronger everyday :D Head cold seems to almost gone (finally! Had it for 3-4 weeks!) so I've started on a bit of an exercise kick - going to try and do prenatal yoga or go for a swim 5-6 days a week. Hoping if I get into a routine now I'll be able to keep it up until the end...(or as close to the end as possible!) 

Have a nice day everyone!


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Hello ladies x


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

GettingBroody said:


> Prayin - woohoo!! Can't believe it's your FET already! You'll be PUPO before you know it! How many are ye putting back?
> 
> BOMO - that's great that you have a date! Hope the time flies by!
> 
> Lindsay - ouch! Make sure you take it easy!
> 
> Stinas - sounds promising! Fx'd!
> 
> Afm, nothing major to report. Kicks are getting stronger everyday :D Head cold seems to almost gone (finally! Had it for 3-4 weeks!) so I've started on a bit of an exercise kick - going to try and do prenatal yoga or go for a swim 5-6 days a week. Hoping if I get into a routine now I'll be able to keep it up until the end...(or as close to the end as possible!)
> 
> Have a nice day everyone!



Hi! I'm anxiously waiting for my call....couldn't sleep last night....lol....I'm putting back two:happydance:

Don't know what time I need to go in until they call...this sucks.....hehehe


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

jkhkjnjhb8879 said:


> Hello ladies x

Hi Jk....how are you doing?


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

I'm fine just waiting for next scan now x


----------



## Jenn76

Kathy: Good Luck today!!!!!!!!!

Stinas: FX for you nd DH!

BOMO: That's only one month away. BCP'S sucks but if it helps with the timing then that's good. 

Broody: Glad to hear you are feeling better. Swimming is great for pregnancy. I wish I had the energy to do some exercise, maybe if I had earlier things would be better now. I get out of breath just walking up a flight of stairs. Gotta love feeling those kicks!

Azlissie: I waited for my 20 week scan since I had heard there are no guareentees they can tell much earlier. I think after 16 weeks they usually can though. It's tough waiting. I think MrsC found out at 16 weeks but reconfirmed at 20. Good Luck if you do opt to have one. Any guesses?

DrSquid: Happy 36 weeks! Only one more until your goal! How are you feeling?

MrsC: Your bump if fabulous! I imagine it is causing you a lot of pain. I think it is great that both babies are doing so well size wise. Have you decided on C-section? My OB said if baby B is a pound bigger it would be advised, I think I am heading that way too. I think I'd rather natural though. 

Michelle: How are you feeling now?

Almost: How are you feeling?

Pink: How did the appointment go yesterday?

Lindsay: Cute bump pic, especially cute dog. How are you feeling now? If these contractions continue can you take sick time without interfering with your planned leave?

Bubu: Looking forward to seeing some pics!

Jk: Hi, how are you? Good Luck at you scan, let us know how it goes.

Notopt: How are you feeling?

Mobaby: I hope AF has finally ended. Not much longer for you to start.

Two: How are you? 

Want: Haven't seen you in here lately, I hope all is well with you and the baby. 

Hope everyone else is doing well. It's been very cold here, and lots of snow, glad to be off work.


----------



## Lindsay18

Kathy - wooooo hooooo!!!! I can't wait to hear all about it later!

JK - HI!!!

Jenn - Whatever leave I take right before my due date comes out of my sick time. I'm allowed to use 4 weeks before my due date and 4 weeks after my due date of my own sick time if I want it. Then I can use my 6 weeks off whenever I want. Since I am a teacher and am due May 3, I am only using 2 weeks of my sick time before my due date (of as of April 15) and 1 week after my due date of my sick time (until May 10). Then I am opting to not get paid (will still have benefits) from May 10 - the end of the school year which is June 27. Then I am off for the summer and am using my 6 weeks in September so I will come back October 14th. Since I do not have an actual classroom, (I work with struggling students on a rotating basis) and do not get my students until mid to late October. So I figure why come back in September for paperwork?! I can do that from home LOL!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Lindsay18 said:


> Michelle & Mrs - thanks :) Contractions are definitely calmer if I am calmer LOL. I had 2 pretty intense ones today. So bad that I had to have my students read to me instead of me reading to them. Deep breaths and feet up seemed to loosen it up, but it's really annoying.
> On a positive note, I got my results back from my sugar test and I passed with flying colors. So that's good!

Great news about the testing! 



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Hi everyone, I'm so sorry for being MIA lately. I'm going to try and get caught up in here this afternoon. I had an appointment with my RE awhile ago and FET is scheduled for March 8th (I hate that it is so far away!). They put me on BCP for timing with their clinic. It was a very frustrating appointment but ah well.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well!

Not much longer until you will be PUPO! I have faith in FET's so I think this is going to be it for you. :winkwink:



azlissie said:


> Stinas, hope everything went well with DH today. Can't wait to hear the results!
> 
> Lindsay, that sounds scary but at least you know you're not actually dilating or anything yet. Try to rest whenever you can!
> 
> Bomo, I think the next month will go by really fast! It feels like it was just barely New Year's and now we're a week into February so the days just speed by.
> 
> Praying, best of luck with your FET! I'm sure those PIO shots will pay off soon with a bfp!
> 
> MrsC, you're getting pretty close! How are the twice-weekly NST going?
> 
> AFM, nothing exciting going on. I'm looking into doing an elective u/s to determine gender in the next few weeks - did any of you have one? 20 weeks is when I'll have the anatomy scan but it would be fun to find out sooner.

Thanks for asking. They are going good. I'm about to head to one here in a few and also an OB appointment. Baby B seems to cause a lot of trouble at the NST's but she's been the trouble maker since day one. :haha: Nothing serious so thats good. 

As for the scan I think I would at least wait until 16 weeks to do an elective one. Even then it might be too early but theres a good chance you would be able to see if you are having a girl or a boy. 



Stinas said:


> Hey ladies!!!
> Thanks again for all the well wishes!
> DH brought his SA to the clinic today...we should have the results by next week he said. I thought it would be faster, but whatever. DH did say that it looked a little different from normal, more white and just "different". Hopefully thats a good sign!!

Fx for some good results! 



Jenn76 said:


> MrsC: Your bump if fabulous! I imagine it is causing you a lot of pain. I think it is great that both babies are doing so well size wise. Have you decided on C-section? My OB said if baby B is a pound bigger it would be advised, I think I am heading that way too. I think I'd rather natural though.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well. It's been very cold here, and lots of snow, glad to be off work.

Thanks you so much! :hugs: I'm very uncomfortable but it is worth it. My bump is freakin huge though and gets in the way of everything. I'm actually scared to see what it's measuring today. 3 weeks ago it was measuring 39 weeks. :shock: We will talk about the delivery options today. I've been leaning towards a c-section since day one and the weight difference just makes me feel like thats the best option. Just remember no matter how you decided to deliver it's the end result that matters. Vaginal or c-section you will still be a mom in the end and the only difference is recovery time. :flower:

Kathy~ Good luck today!! 

Sorry if I missed anyone but I have to head out now. I hope you all have a wonderful day. It's almost Friday!


----------



## michelle01

Good luck with your appt MrsC!

Kathy - Thinking about you :) Hope all goes great today.

Lindsay - Sounds like you will get some quality time home with your little man once he arrives :)

Jenn - I am feeling OK; just tired still and these headaches just never go away! How are you doing? It is raining here today, a lot, but we are supposed to get some snow. It was bitter cold for a few days, but now it is back in the mid-30's for now.

JK - How are you doing?

az - I have been asked if I am going to get an early scan for the gender, but I am waiting till 20 weeks. When I was pg with DS on my 20 week scan they told me "he" was a "she", so I am skeptical to get one done early after that happened. I am holding out till my 20 week one! Good luck with whatever you decide :)

Hope everyone else has a great day!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Kathy. . . can't wait to hear how it goes today!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Lindsay. . . wow, your district is awesome on leave!! We get 6 weeks maternity leave but if it falls during the summer you are just SOL. One of my friends had me sign up for short term disability and I can use that and some of my sick leave if I want (when I finally get preggo).


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi ladies!!!!!! 

Im home resting up! I have a very good feeling about this......I was relaxed this time and held up really well with not wanting to pee in the middle of the process like last time that we had to stop in the middle of it all....hehehehe....cant wait for my results!!! Going to rest now...have a great night everyone...and for all the ladies on the east coast...please be careful getting around tomorrow with the storm <3 if you don't have to go out stay in under the covers <3


----------



## Lindsay18

BOMO- technically we just get the 6 weeks too but we can postpone them. Otherwise I have to use my sick time or not get paid for any additional time off. But it is nice and I feel fortunate that I can take 6 months to be with him!!!

Kathy- I have the BEST feeling about this transfer! Can't wait to talk about your BFP!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Hi ladies!!!!!!
> 
> Im home resting up! I have a very good feeling about this......I was relaxed this time and held up really well with not wanting to pee in the middle of the process like last time that we had to stop in the middle of it all....hehehehe....cant wait for my results!!! Going to rest now...have a great night everyone...and for all the ladies on the east coast...please be careful getting around tomorrow with the storm <3 if you don't have to go out stay in under the covers <3

Congrats on being PUPO!! What is your OTD?


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

MrsC8776 said:


> PRAYIN4BABIES said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!!!!!!
> 
> Im home resting up! I have a very good feeling about this......I was relaxed this time and held up really well with not wanting to pee in the middle of the process like last time that we had to stop in the middle of it all....hehehehe....cant wait for my results!!! Going to rest now...have a great night everyone...and for all the ladies on the east coast...please be careful getting around tomorrow with the storm <3 if you don't have to go out stay in under the covers <3
> 
> Congrats on being PUPO!! What is your OTD?Click to expand...

Thank you MrsC!!!! I need to go in on saturday just for a progesterone check....because I was low the last time... then on the 16th I will have my beta...:happydance:


----------



## MrsC8776

PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRAYIN4BABIES said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!!!!!!
> 
> Im home resting up! I have a very good feeling about this......I was relaxed this time and held up really well with not wanting to pee in the middle of the process like last time that we had to stop in the middle of it all....hehehehe....cant wait for my results!!! Going to rest now...have a great night everyone...and for all the ladies on the east coast...please be careful getting around tomorrow with the storm <3 if you don't have to go out stay in under the covers <3
> 
> Congrats on being PUPO!! What is your OTD?Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you MrsC!!!! I need to go in on saturday just for a progesterone check....because I was low the last time... then on the 16th I will have my beta...:happydance:Click to expand...

So exciting!! :happydance: Fx for you!


----------



## Stinas

Prayin - Yayy for being PUPO!!!!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Prayin - Yey for being PUPO! Got everything crossed for you. 

Jenn my appointment went well thanks I'm just trying to figure out my diet to lower my blood sugars (which I'm testing 7 times a day!). Had another scan both babies look great so that's good news :)

Lindsay glad you seem to have contractions under control! 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## GettingBroody

Woohoo Prayin!!! Congrats on being PUPO!! :baby::baby: Sending truckloads of :dust: your way!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Pink - Happy 28 weeks!!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Thank you everyone!!!!!!!! <3 Feeling amazing today!


----------



## jchic

Just wanted to catch up with everyone! 
Kathy - congrats on being PUPO!!! Positive thoughts coming your way!

Jenn, Getting, Az, Linds, Pink - how is everyone doing?? 

AFM - things are good. Just starting to get tired and work has been so very busy this past week! We are getting a huge blizzard today through tomorrow so looking forward to just being at home and catching up on DVR!


----------



## Lindsay18

Jess - Feeling pretty good. I agree on the tired aspect. I am getting more and more tired. I just pushed my maternity leave back a week so instead of my first day out being April 22, I made it April 15. I just don't think I'll make it to the end of April.
Be careful with the storm. I am at work now, but we have an early dismissal. My principal came to find me today to tell me to leave when it starts snowing bad though. She is so sweet. She's my "work mom" LOL!


----------



## Jenn76

Lindsay18 said:


> Kathy - wooooo hooooo!!!! I can't wait to hear all about it later!
> 
> JK - HI!!!
> 
> Jenn - Whatever leave I take right before my due date comes out of my sick time. I'm allowed to use 4 weeks before my due date and 4 weeks after my due date of my own sick time if I want it. Then I can use my 6 weeks off whenever I want. Since I am a teacher and am due May 3, I am only using 2 weeks of my sick time before my due date (of as of April 15) and 1 week after my due date of my sick time (until May 10). Then I am opting to not get paid (will still have benefits) from May 10 - the end of the school year which is June 27. Then I am off for the summer and am using my 6 weeks in September so I will come back October 14th. Since I do not have an actual classroom, (I work with struggling students on a rotating basis) and do not get my students until mid to late October. So I figure why come back in September for paperwork?! I can do that from home LOL!!!

So if you could take 4 weeks of sick leave after the baby arrives why not take the other three weeks and less unpaid time? 6 months is great since so many on here only get 6 weeks. I'm still so astonished that people are expected to go back after that short of a time. Happy 28 weeks!



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Hi ladies!!!!!!
> 
> Im home resting up! I have a very good feeling about this......I was relaxed this time and held up really well with not wanting to pee in the middle of the process like last time that we had to stop in the middle of it all....hehehehe....cant wait for my results!!! Going to rest now...have a great night everyone...and for all the ladies on the east coast...please be careful getting around tomorrow with the storm <3 if you don't have to go out stay in under the covers <3

Congrats on being PUPO! Rest up! Can't wait to hear that you got your BFP! I know this will be your time! FX!



Pink gerbera said:


> Prayin - Yey for being PUPO! Got everything crossed for you.
> 
> Jenn my appointment went well thanks I'm just trying to figure out my diet to lower my blood sugars (which I'm testing 7 times a day!). Had another scan both babies look great so that's good news :)
> 
> Lindsay glad you seem to have contractions under control!
> 
> Have a good day everyone.

Wow! 7 times a day! Just when you thought your were done poking yourself :dohh: Glad to hear the babies look great. Happy 28 weeks! 



jchic said:


> Just wanted to catch up with everyone!
> Kathy - congrats on being PUPO!!! Positive thoughts coming your way!
> 
> Jenn, Getting, Az, Linds, Pink - how is everyone doing??
> 
> AFM - things are good. Just starting to get tired and work has been so very busy this past week! We are getting a huge blizzard today through tomorrow so looking forward to just being at home and catching up on DVR!

I'm glad to be home too, expecting 30-40 cm of snow between tonight and tomorrow. And it has been so cold, -23 when I woke up this morning. However I am loving that, I sleep with the window open every night, I would hate to be pregnant in the summer. :haha: How are you doing?


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn - I considered that. However, I would rather hold on to more of my sick days (we don't lose them - they keep adding up and adding up LOL). So I would rather hold on to them and just take the unpaid time. We are using our income tax $ and my husband's bonus to supplement what I am not making. If I lost them at the end of each year, I would have definitely taken the sick days, but I'd rather only use minimal.


----------



## jchic

Jenn - OMG, I know! I am constantly HOT!!!! I literally drive with one window 1/2 down and sleep with our ceiling fan on! Poor DH is always so cold because of me, hahaha. I would HATE, and I truly mean HATE to be this pregnant in the summer. I would die!


----------



## michelle01

Happy 28 weeks Lindsay and Pink!

YAY Kathy for being PUPO!! Got my FX'ed for you ;)

Ladies on the east coast be careful today/tomorrow. Enjoy being home and having a day to rest :)


----------



## Jenn76

Lindsay: That's great that you can keep them each year, it makes sense to save them then. Mine are use them or lose them. 

Jess: My DH moved into the other room and has a portable heater in there. LOL. I sleep with two windows open and just one sheet that is usually not on me. DH thinks I am crazy. Glad to hear I'm not the only crazy one. :haha:


----------



## azlissie

Yeah I'm not really looking forward to being hugely pregnant during June & July - most days will be well over 100 degrees & July gets super humid. So glad my house has A/C - I don't think I'll leave home those last couple months!!

Everyone back East, be safe!


----------



## Lindsay18

That's one thing that I'm not experiencing - being extra hot.
I had that issue when I was doing my stims, but ever since, I've been totally normal with my temperature. I can tell this, for the most part, because I share a classroom with another teacher who is 90lbs and needs the heat on more than me usually, but so far we have agreed on room temp!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Lindsay! How cute are you??? Love your bump picture. Happy 28 weeks lady!


----------



## Stinas

Hi ladies!!! Just a quick shitty update...(C&P from my journal)

Well....got the results today....not what we expected, but then again, not shocked. 
DH still has Azoospermia. SA came back same as before...0. He has a follow up apt with urologist to see whats next. Most likely we will go back on the IVF train with whatever sperm is left from last years biopsy. I will be asking urologist about sperm retrieval through needle aspiration. I wonder if that can get us some more since he has been on the clomid for a while now.

All my East coast people....be careful...stay off the roads...saw a bunch of people who spun out and are on the curbs. Not worth venturing out...even if your bored. 
Did I say how much I hate snow and cant wait for august?


----------



## MoBaby

Stinas :( soo sorry! I hope they have some solution for you. If they found spern before they should be able to again..


----------



## Lindsay18

Stinas- I am so so sorry!!! I was really thinking you would have better results. :(

Daisy- thanks, girl!!! How are you?!! Miss hearing from you! How are you feeling?!!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Stinas...Im so so sorry love. I hope they have answers for you <3


----------



## jchic

Stinas :( im so sorry!!!!! Hoping the follow up gives you some insight and that this next IVF is successful. When about are you Planning on doing IVF?


----------



## DaisyQ

Stinas, I'm sorry for your news. Hopefully the sample they have from last year, or another new biopsy will be your ticket.

Lindsay, I feel well, thanks! Just have horrendous horrendous heart burn and acid reflux, but otherwise I'm feeling good. :friends:


----------



## Lindsay18

Ugh that really stinks!!! Do TUMS help at all??


----------



## DaisyQ

Only a little. I graduated from Tums to Mylanta, and then I started Zantac once a day, and now I'm on it twice a day. Still having bad issues at night with stomach acid coming all the way up on my sleep, and choking on it in my sleep. NOT nice.


----------



## Lindsay18

Ugh that must be so nasty. I'm sorry:(. I get heartburn when I'm hungry. But nothing that bad!


----------



## Jenn76

Daisy: Welcome back! Ask your OB for Ranitidine, it is a double dose of the OTC Zantac. I take two a day, one late at night and it has stopped me from getting woken up at night with HB and acid reflux. Basically they are fantastic. 

Stinas: :hugs: So sorry to hear the procedure didn't end DH's azoo. FX your next IVF brings you your forever baby.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Stinas.... I'm so sorry!


----------



## GettingBroody

Stinas - I am so so sorry hon :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## GettingBroody

Daisy - :hi:


----------



## Pink gerbera

Stinas I'm so sorry for you and dh :( I really hope you can get more sperm from another biopsy or your babies sperm is waiting for you in the vial you already have. 

Lindsay happy 28 weeks. 

I hope the storm coming to you ladies isn't too bad and you all stay safe. 

Afm - starting to learn about my diet and blood sugars. I'm basically learning I can't eat bread as it sends my blood sugars too high. Gonna have the biggest juiciest subway once the babies are born! Our baby furniture is arriving tomorrow which is very exciting :) Off out tonight to celebrate my dads 60th! Hoping I stay awake!!

Have a great day lovely ladies xxx


----------



## azlissie

Stinas, sorry you didn't get the results you were hoping for. Is there any chance things just haven't healed up yet and maybe waiting another month or so would help?

Hope everyone has a safe, warm weekend!


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies sorry for lack of personals-just got over the flu-threw up for at least 12 hours straight it is horrid and I truly hope it stays away from you all!

Stinas-I am keeping hope that IVF will work for you sorry your results were not what you would have liked to seen. I am keeping the faith for you!!!


----------



## Jenn76

Almost: Sorry to hear you had that flu, I hope you feel better now. 

Pink: Yeah for setting up the nursery! Do you have a theme?


----------



## Pink gerbera

Hey Jenn

Yeah we have a theme. We have a store over here called mamas and papas and we're going with their interior theme of zeddy and parsnip. It's really cute :) You can prob see it online. You got your nursery ready now? You got your hospital bag ready? That's my job over the next few weeks but I'm unsure what to pack. Mainly how much of everything to take!

Stinas sorry you've had flu. Not nice at all!

How's the snow been ladies on Americas east coast? We've got snow again but roads and footpaths aren't cleared making them icy and scary! I'm so scared of falling on the ice! 

Hope everyone has had a good weekend?


----------



## Lindsay18

Almost- sorry you had the flu!!!

Pink- packing your bag already? Making me anxious now lol!! Idk what the heck to pack. Are you on Pinterest? There is a pin that has everything you need in a hospital bag. If not, send me your email address and ill send you the link.


----------



## Lindsay18

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## drsquid

my mom has packed stuff for her and the babies.. i got nothing... im thinking a long t shirt or 2... some boxers.. tooth brush and toothpaste... my laptop and a few books. 

walked a ton today and carried 20 lbs of cat food... out babies out


----------



## Pink gerbera

Hey Lindsay I read in my twins book I should have my bag packed at 26 weeks! Oops! Gonna do it within the next few weeks. I've not heard of Pinterest. I'll message you my email after work :)

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Jenn76

I'm packing my bag up this week, the hospital gave me a list. The only other thing besides washing all the baby stuff is getting the car seats installed. We had an appointment on Saturday but that was cancelled because of the storm, we rebooked for the 23rd. My baby shower is on the 24th so hopefully after that I will be ready. 

DrS: LOL! Right now my focus is resting to keep them in, when I am at your point I too will be doing the opposite. My OB doesn't want to induce them she said they will let me go until 40 weeks if they don't come on their own before then. She doesn't think I stand a chance of making it to 40 weeks so it looks like I am just going to be waiting for them to decide to come. My goal is 36-38 weeks. I hope yours decide to come on their own as well, my guess February 21st will be the day.


----------



## bubumaci

Stinas ... I am so desperately sorry that the surgery didn't get you the results we all hoped for! I really feel for you both and am sending huge hugs!! I hope that you will still manage to get your ICSI-Baby and have all fingers and toes crossed for you Sweetie!! :hug:

Almost - I hope that you are feeling better now!!

Daisy :howdy: long time no see :)

AFM ... I was expecting to get AF today or tomorrow, but she showed up on Saturday, so I quickly made an appt. for this morning ... got the prescriptions, got the meds and have already jabbed the first 225 UI/L Gonal-F into my tummy. Suddenly got here so fast! Triggering is likely to be next Tuesday or Wednesday - so ER Thursday / Friday! Kinda overwhelmed right now that we have started up again!


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Silly question but did any of u twin mammas had scans where the sacs looked like different shapes x


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

bubumaci said:


> Stinas ... I am so desperately sorry that the surgery didn't get you the results we all hoped for! I really feel for you both and am sending huge hugs!! I hope that you will still manage to get your ICSI-Baby and have all fingers and toes crossed for you Sweetie!! :hug:
> 
> Almost - I hope that you are feeling better now!!
> 
> Daisy :howdy: long time no see :)
> 
> AFM ... I was expecting to get AF today or tomorrow, but she showed up on Saturday, so I quickly made an appt. for this morning ... got the prescriptions, got the meds and have already jabbed the first 225 UI/L Gonal-F into my tummy. Suddenly got here so fast! Triggering is likely to be next Tuesday or Wednesday - so ER Thursday / Friday! Kinda overwhelmed right now that we have started up again!


BUBU....I am super super excited for you!!!! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Good Morning <3

I have a question....did anyone have any itching on the injection spots where you had the PIO shots? I couldn't take the sesame seed oil because I caught and allergic reaction to it, but now that I am on the Olive Oil progesterone shots I noticed this morning I am starting to itch...I'm thinking maybe it's just the whole process on my end and how my body is...(at least that is what I am trying to tell myself anyway.) I'm really starting to get worried that maybe my body is rejecting the medicine. I called my nurse this morning and I am waiting to hear back from her.....my progesterone number yesterday was 15. Do you think that is ok? -noticed it was more than one question..hehehehe...sorry


----------



## almosthere

Kathy if after a shot you continue to have a prolonged period of itching/swelling/redness-I would call your nurse asap. I have no experience with this reaction with myself personally-GL!

bubu-so excited for you!!


----------



## michelle01

Stinas - I am sooo sorry :hugs: Hopefully you can get some answers and hopefully since they got sperm last time, they can again this time.

Almost - Sorry about the flu; hope your feeling better!!

Bubu - YAY for getting started ;) I am so excited for you!!!

drsq - Get those babies out ;) Your too funny!!!

I have been fighting this stomach virus what feels like off and on for months now; it pretty much hits for a few days where I cannot eat and feel so sick all the time, but after 3 days I am back to normal and eating again. It struck again Thursday last week however I still have it :( This time is different, it gave me horrible diahhrea yesterday, and I can barely eat a thing; I have lost 3.5 pounds this time too. My DH is giving me a hard time for not eating, but I am so scared. I try to eat and my stomach starts hurting instantly! He told me I should go to the dr, but I know they cannot do anything for me. Did anyone else deal with this, is there anything you can take? I tried Immodium yesterday, it helped, but then again, I was only eating crackers after that for the rest of the day.


----------



## Lindsay18

BUBU - YAY! That did seem to go fast! So exciting!

Kathy - I would call for sure since you did have the allergy to the other kind last time and you are concerned about your progesterone levels. You shouldn't wait until Saturday - at least if it's nothing, you'll have some peace of mind!


----------



## Lindsay18

Michelle - UGH that stinks! I would go to the Dr anyway. Maybe it's not the flu exactly since it it keeps coming and going and maybe they'll be able to do something about it. Give it a shot - FEEL BETTER!!!


----------



## almosthere

michelle is it just a form of MS? I mean I have had two diarrhea bugs (one in dec, one in jan) then in feb this month I got the vomitting virus-prob the flu-so perhaps our immune systems are just very weak causing us to get sick more so than when we were not preg. it is that time of year unfortunately :/ Call your doctor if your concerned I always call mine when I am worrying!


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Can anyone answer my question please xxx


----------



## michelle01

Thanks Lindsay! And thanks Almost, I don't think this is MS; I had horrible MS with my DS and it was very different. It is my actual stomach that is hurting, nothing that is making me vomit. I just get this tightening feeling in my stomach after I eat anything and then it just hurts really really bad.


----------



## Lindsay18

JK - Wish I could :( One of my beans didn't stick - so I only have one little man. I would have to say that both sacs wouldn't look identical though. How different were they?


----------



## michelle01

jkhkjnjhb8879 said:


> Can anyone answer my question please xxx

I think it is normal; at least from what I remember on posts from before. I don't know personally since I am having a singleton.


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Thanks Hun
Anyone else x


----------



## Jenn76

:happydance: Yeah Bubu!!!! PUPO in no time!!! I'm so happy for you!

Michelle: I've struggled with eating this entire pregnancy. First trimester I barely got food into me, not even crackers. I lost 13lbs, my OB told me not to worry since the babies would be fine. They developed completely on par. Since then I can eat but I have such a small appitite that I'm definitely not eating enough to supply all three of us. They take what they need and continue to develop like they should. I have low energy, but as long as they are good my OB doesn't seem concerned. I sometimes try and force more food in and that gives me stomach pains, the babies seem to always react when I have them. I guess they can feel the pain I am in and they react. So I stopped trying to force it and increased my vitamins. My energy has improved and I feel better. Try not to worry about the baby, you eat what you can eat and trust that the baby will be just fine. I would ask the doctor but I am guessing you can't take much for it. I hope you feel better soon! :hugs:

Jk: I couldn't really tell you based on a doctor pointing out anything to me, or me seeing from a scan. I know my boy has the ability to move around 3/4 of my uterus and the girl stays within the other 1/4 as to whether their sacs are different sizes or shapes I have no clue. Oh where art thou DrSquid, the wise one who probably could better answer this question. 

Kathy: I never did the shot so I can't help you there. They also never tested my progesterone once I was pregnant so I don't know much about the levels. Maybe you can switch to the vaginal suppositories? They are still a pain in the ass but not literally :haha: You should talk to your doctor.


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

On ur scan piks does one sac look smaller than the other x


----------



## GettingBroody

Bubu - yay for starting again!!!!! ER will be here before you know it! When is your first scan?

Michelle - if you're not even keeping down water I would definitely give your dr a ring. They might want to put you on fluids or advise you to increase your vitamins like Jenn said.

Jkhk - only one baby in here so can't answer your question I'm afraid...

Prayin - I had the suppositories instead of PIO so no idea about that, sorry. Given that you've had similar allergic reactions before I would definitely follow it up and see what your nurse says...

Afm, just sitting waiting for my 24 week apt. The dr seems to be running very late, my apt was supposed to be 45 mins ago :coffee: Other than that, nothing new to report. Trying to figure out what's the best due date to put down on official forms to give me the maximum time off. Think I might push it out to June 9th (instead of the 4th) if the dr agrees which will give me an extra week at the other side...


----------



## michelle01

Thanks everyone; my stomach was hurting sooo bad, so I called and talked to the nurse, they got me an appt at 3:15 today. So although that is 4 hours from now, I am just trying to sip on some water. I feel very dizzy and lightheaded, so going to try some crackers in a few. After I ate 1/2 muffin this morning it took 2.5 hours before my stomach stopped hurting. I hope whatever this is, it goes away soon!!!

Getting - good luck with your appt ;)


----------



## Lindsay18

Getting- good luck with your appt. I hate when they run late like that!

Michelle - GOOD! It's definitely a good idea to get in there and see what's going on! Keep us updated!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

HI Michelle...hope you feel better soon <3

Getting....I hate when doctors run late....hopefully they get you in quickly.


----------



## almosthere

good luck with your apts today ladies! <3


----------



## bubumaci

Michelle, I hope you get some answers - I have no idea of course, but I wouldn't have thought that you should be in quite so much discomfort!

Getting .... are you in yet? :)
On Friday morning I have the next U/S to see whether I have to start the orgalutran on day 5 or later (to suppress ovulation) ... :)


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies, sorry it took me forever to get back on here. Raising twins is exhausting. I can't believe my babies will be 6 weeks old on Wednesday already! Well here is my birth story as promised!

My C-section date was January 23rd. The weekend before new years my stomach had just been bothering me and felt achey. Then on new years eve literally at 12:02 I had a pain and a lot of pressure in my vagina which went as quickly as it came. The next day I still had the achey feeling and was continuing to have the Braxton hicks I was having for weeks. On Wednesday I was 35 weeks. Every 2 weeks I has been going in for preterm labor scans at a clinic my Dr was sending me to. My last one was supposed to be 34 weeks but because of the holiday I had one the day I turned 35 weeks. I went to my appt and they hooked me up to the contraction belt. The woman had told me that I had 7 contractions in 45 min and I should call my dr. It was weird though because aside from my stomach feeling a little tight it was just like the Braxton hicks I had been feeling for weeks. We called up my doctor and he said grab your bags and go to the hospital and we'll see whats going on. DH and I both got frantic at that point because we were still supposed to have 3 more weeks till my csction. We arrived at the hospital around noon. They put me on the contraction belt and started giving me fluids because they all were convinced my contractions were just from something like dehydration. And of course just like when you take your car to the mechanic, my contractions had subsided. Though that didn't last long. My contractions kicked back into high gear and I sat there as my dh and mom kept asking me did you feel that as they climbed higher and higher. Odd thing was I didn't. I just kept feeling that tightening. After 2 bags of fluid, I guess they kind of assumed they weren't helping because my contractions kept progressing. My doctor came in to check if I was dialated and I was at 3cm...I was at 1 cm less then a week before. At that moment the dr said looks like its baby day. I immediately burst into tears. I was so overwhelmed. I was really excited and scared all at the same time because they were 5 weeks early. I had to wait like 2 hours after that to go in for my csection because I had ate earlier that morning. They ended up taking me earlier then they were supposed to because my doctor was afraid of my water breaking. As they were getting me ready to go in I stayed true to my hormones and just kept crying. DH was so excited (and scared im sure) and my mom was right there with me up until the moment I went in. Before I knew it I was walking down the hall to the operating room .I walked in and let me tell you those tables are not as big as they are on tv! I was having a spinal and I was super nervous. I kept asking if it was going to hurt and they said and IV was worse. So the doctor went to administer my spinal and it definitely pinched but I started to relax. With that he stuck me again and I almost jumped off the table. He was like oh you cant move and I wanted to be like you could've told me you were sticking me again. With that I actually felt him moving the needle around in my back. In a split second my right leg shot out and I got the worst pain I ever experienced shooting down it and I let out a yell...2 seconds later it happened again but even worse and I started to cry. He said he mustve hit a membrane (aka he messed up). He told me to lay down and I would start to feel numb up to my belly button. Of course he was being as sweet as pie at the time because he knew he had messed up. So I felt my legs getting numb and it creeped up and it got to my belly button like the dr said but it just didn't stop there...it went into my chest and my arms. I said to him I cant breathe...he was like what do you mean you cant breathe I said my chest is numb he said you feel in your chest what you feel in your legs and I said yes and he yelled for someone to turn it down. (Mistake number 2 they had clearly given me too much) with that I got instantly nauseous and started throwing up everywhere and they were trying to suction it out of my mouth so I didn't choke. DH wasn't even in there yet at this point. So needless to say before they even cut me open it was quite tramatic. DH got in and they started the surgery after they got me all situated. My son Colin came out first and the second I heard him cry my life literally changed forever. Lily came out 30 seconds and I felt the same way all over again. They were both born at 5:39 PM on January 2nd. Colin was 4lbs 12oz and Lily was 4lbs 7oz I didn't get to hold them or really even see they because they were both brought right down to the NICU. In the NICU they both needed assistance with breathing and eating. Lily went down to 4lbs and Colin went down to 4lbs 6oz. Colin spent 10 days in NICU and Lily spent 19. It was so hard to leave her there when Colin left. Having babies in NICU is heartbreaking and exhausting. Especially when one leaves. The babies are doing much better now they will be 6 weeks on Wednesday. As of 2 weeks ago Colin was 6lbs 4oz and today Lily was 5lbs 14oz. Lily still has some issues. She went back into the ER 2 days after she was home because in the NICU she started having and issue where she stopped breathing when she was feeding. Because she was premature she doesn't have her whole suck swallow breathe down. They let her go home but she continues to have some of these episodes at home. They are super scary but shes seeing a specialist and they are getting better. Hope all you ladies are doing well. I will post pictures later on!!!


----------



## azlissie

Haj, that's a wild birth story but it has such a happy ending! I'm glad everything worked out in the end.

Michelle, I hope you get some answers at the dr. That sounds really weird - have you ever had any gall bladder problems? I've heard that pregnancy can aggravate any minor gall bladder issues.

Bubu, so glad you've gotten started again! Best of luck with this cycle.

Jkh, I think you should ask your dr if it's normal - I have no idea.

Almost, hope you feel better soon!

Getting, hope you eventually got in to see your dr! 24 weeks - that's amazing!

Hello to everyone else!


----------



## Jenn76

Michelle: How was your appointment? 

Jk: I only remember seeing the sacs at my 8 week appointment and the looked similar. After that the babies were hard to get in one screen shot. I'm sure if there was an issue your doctor would tell you. Do you have a pic?

Haj: OMG what an ordeal! I would have been freaking out. So glad everything turned out okay. Can't wait to see pics. 

Getting: My OB is always behind, average appointment is 3 hours long with only 15 mins with the OB. Did you have a scan? Hope your appointment went well.


----------



## Lindsay18

Haj- holy crap!!! That must have been so scary and seemed like such a whirlwind as you weren't exactly prepared for it! Congratulations on 2 healthy babies!!! I can not WAIT to see pictures of them!!!


----------



## Stinas

Hey ladies!!!
Thank you all for your kind words! 

DH went to urologist today.......apparently the blockage is much lower. We can do more reconstructive surgery to bi-pass the blockage, but he said its better we do another round of IVF before resorting to more surgery. The risks of that surgery are much less than the last one. 
We have an apt with IVF wed morning, so as of right now we are going ahead with another round of IVF. 
I wish things were easier, but it is what it is. At least I know what I am getting myself into this time. 

Hope everyone is doing well! I will do more personals tom! :hugs::flower:


----------



## Pink gerbera

Haj - what a story! I'm so glad everything worked out for you and you have your two beautiful babies home :) Can't wait to see pics!

Bubu - exciting that you're starting again! I have everything crossed. 

Jk - like Jenn said I only saw both sacs together fairly early on but I think they were similar in size. I never worried they weren't. Are you worried yours aren't the same. Do you have a pic to show us? 

Michelle - I hope your appt went well and you're starting to feeling better. 

Getting - I hope your appt went well too. 

Stinas - fingers crossed this next cycle does the trick :)

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## GettingBroody

Haj - wow, that's a lot of drama!! But so worth it in the end!!! Looking forward to hearing all about the twins as they grow and can't wait for pics! (oh, and your story about the spinal has reminded me why I want to avoid an epidural if at all possible!) 

Stinas - good luck with your apt on Wed!

Afm, all was well at the dr ystrdy. This was just a visit to my regular gp (we see the gp at 24 & 28 weeks, back to the hospital at 32 weeks) so no scan (although I don't think I'll be getting any more of those in the hospital either unless there's a problem) Took ages to find the hb because the sound of the fetal blood flow from the placenta was so loud it was drowning everything else out...Wasn't worried while she was looking though cos baby had been kicking like crazy 10 mins before so I knew it'd stop hiding eventually!! At the moment lo is transverse with its head on my left and all is looking well! :D

Have a great day everyone, must get up and go for my swim now!

Edit: 24 weeks! Happy V-Day to me!!


----------



## almosthere

Haj-congrats on your babies!!! woohoo! will read your story when I am feeling better-I till feel SO icky recovering from this flu :/

stinas this might be it for you-eeek!! And yes-why does ttc have to be so hard? It really doesn't seem fair but I think all us ladies will truly appreciate the life we create more than if we did not go through this experience so let's take that from all this!

jenn and getting-haha my pb is ALWAYS behind too-and I can always hear her chatting with someone FOREVER and I am thinking what in the world is she doing doesnt she know she has been making me wait forever?! Ive waited up to 45 mins late/60 mins for an apt!!

have a lovely day all!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Stinas - glad to see you have a plan! Fingers crossed that this is it for you and DH doesn't have to get another surgery!!! Keep us updated!


----------



## bubumaci

Haj - my, you poor thing, that really sounds quite traumatic but ... congratulations on your sweet babies (I love the names!) and I really look forward to seeing some pictures :)

Stinas - all fingers and toes are crossed that this round of IVF will work!! Would you consider doing the surgery anyway, to see if you can also get pregnant naturally later on?

Getting :) :hugs: happy V-Day :)


----------



## michelle01

Haj - WOW! What a crazy thing that happened, but worth it in the end for your beautiful babies. Congrats and cannot wait to see pictures ;)

Stinas - Good luck tomorrow morning!

Getting - Happy V-Day :)

So my doctor appt....I saw the nurse practioner and she thinks it is not a stomach virus, thank goodness. She thinks it is a dairy & wheat intolerance I never had this before so she wants me for 1 week to eat a bland diet, and for 3 weeks stick with a gluten free diet. I have never done this before so now I have to spend time to figure out what I can/cannot eat. Even drinking tea bothers my stomach....UGH!

I did get to hear LO's heartbeat, so that was reassurning; it was 154 :)


----------



## Jenn76

Getting: Happy V Day! 

Almost: Rest up, I hope you feel better soon.

Michelle: You can get many gluten free products at the grocery store. Even many restaurants have gluten free items on their menus. I haven't been able to stomach caffeine during this pregnancy so I had to give up my morning coffee. I went through a phase where only chicken and potatoes didn't bother me. It wore off, hopefully yours will too.

Stinas: Good Luck tomorrow! I hope you can get started again soon. Hopefully this cycle will give you a BFP and no further surgery is necessary.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Good Morning 

Stinas....FX for you!! Whishing you all the best!

Haj - Although scary at first it turned out to be a wonderful moment!! Congrats again! and I'm glad the babies are well now...Can't wait to see pictures.

Getting - Glad to hear all is well with the lil one 

Michelle - I was going to ask you about wheat products because the way you described it was the same way a friend of mine was going through. Now all she eats are gluten free products and she is doing great! Hope the change in diet has you feeling better <3

Hi Lindsay!!!! 

AFM....I just had a really bad dizzy spell...had to put my head down on the desk...felt as if I just woke up with a hangover! My Lord!!! Drinking some OJ right now...hoping this goes away quick!


----------



## Lindsay18

Kathy - Hey girl!!! Are you eating enough?! Do I need to text you and remind you?! LOL

Michelle - let me know if you need any recipes/ ideas. One of my best friends has a gluten intolerance and I have learned a lot cooking for her haha! Hope this works for you and it's temporary!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Lindsay18 said:


> Kathy - Hey girl!!! Are you eating enough?! Do I need to text you and remind you?! LOL
> 
> Michelle - let me know if you need any recipes/ ideas. One of my best friends has a gluten intolerance and I have learned a lot cooking for her haha! Hope this works for you and it's temporary!



lol....I'm eating...no problems in that area...lol...I'm just really dizzy and don't feel to good...feel like a head cold and my ear is clogged! (like when you are in a plane)...just plain weird....:shrug:


----------



## michelle01

Thanks everyone!

Lindsay - Any recipes/ideas would be appreciated. Hopefully this does go away, but for now I will stick with whatever I have to in order to eat without stomach issues!


----------



## jchic

Haj- I responded in other thread but WOW! Congrats though on 2 perfect babies and cant wait to see pics girl! How was the C section recovery?

Jk- I never really noticed sac size but do remember mine not being the same at all. 

Stinas- hoping this IVF is the charm and that DH doesnt need to go through another surgery. 

Linds, Jenn, Getting, Pink, bubu, bomo, Almost, Dr S, Mo and all the ladies- how 
are you guys??

Afm- have glucose test tomorrow and obgyn appt. Scan on Tues! Every 2 weeks Scan until its showtime now! Woohoo


----------



## Lindsay18

Hey girl!!! I'm good how are you?! I'm going every 2 weeks now too until 32 weeks then I go every week. Getting close!!!!


----------



## drsquid

Haj- congrats!!!

I'm good. 37 weeks tomorrow. Out babies out


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Wow Drs, how are you already at 37 weeks?!?! I'm so excited for your little ones to get here!!


----------



## drsquid

Went fast somehow. Yeah I like the idea of 2/13/13. Not so fond of valentines day... See how they look on nst tomorrow. I bet I end up induced.


----------



## Stinas

bubumaci - Thank you! Right now we are thinking of still doing the surgery down the line. The doc said while he is reconstructing he can also take more tissue/sperm when he is in there....so we can avoid another TESE. Problem with that is that the IVF place I go to does not allow you to do both procedures at the same time....I have no clue why, so I would have to change clinics. I am going to ask tom at my apt if maybe with our case they can bend the rules a bit since its somewhat "rare" and not as easy for us to get sperm. Worth a shot.....plus im sure they dont want to lose a client? Who knows. 
I think we would do it anyways just to have more sperm. 

Michelle - I am obsessed with Pinterest....they have tons of recipes on there...check it out!

Prayin - Maybe you are getting sick? I feel like EVERYONE is sick lately. I have been sanitizing EVERYTHING!

Lindsay & Jess - I cant believe how time flew by! We need to do a lunch date soon!

Drsquid - Ooooo how exciting! I am not a fan of V day either! Never was! I think its cute for little kids at school. I always enjoyed making little mail boxes at my desk and getting those little cards.....and thats about it lol


----------



## Pink gerbera

Dr - you seem to have gotten to 37 weeks very quickly all of a sudden!! How you feeling? You still getting about ok?

Michelle - hopefully the changed in diet will fix things for you. 

Jhic - I'm good thanks :) Hope you're doing well? Good luck with your glucose tolerance test. I failed mine so I'm trying to control blood sugars with diet but it's not that easy! Still as we say it'll all be worth it :)

Have a good day ladies :)


----------



## drsquid

yeah im fine... pelvis is sore and rolling over is tough. still walking a ton. put slipcovers on the sofa (the old one got destroyed by the cats) and carried the cushion outside (and back in) to air it out in the sun. belly is huge. i just feel bad my parents are waiting.. as much as i dont want to get induced... 38 weeks 5 days.. now that would be impressive with twins

stinas= fingers crossed they let yiou. what a pita you guys have been through, you deserve a break


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies glad to hear all are well-stinas gl with looking into clinics who will do both surgeries at the same time! That is great that his surgery can kill 2 birds with one stone with the TESE and all!! <3

Haj-I am doing well thanks for asking-finally recovered as of today I would say from the flu I got Saturday. I am just dying to get into third tri already and go to the dr's more. Is it bad I like to get to go into work late/leave work early to listen to babys HB? hehe....Just waiting for my belly to get bigger!!!! =)


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Stinas said:


> bubumaci - Thank you! Right now we are thinking of still doing the surgery down the line. The doc said while he is reconstructing he can also take more tissue/sperm when he is in there....so we can avoid another TESE. Problem with that is that the IVF place I go to does not allow you to do both procedures at the same time....I have no clue why, so I would have to change clinics. I am going to ask tom at my apt if maybe with our case they can bend the rules a bit since its somewhat "rare" and not as easy for us to get sperm. Worth a shot.....plus im sure they dont want to lose a client? Who knows.
> I think we would do it anyways just to have more sperm.
> 
> Michelle - I am obsessed with Pinterest....they have tons of recipes on there...check it out!
> 
> Prayin - Maybe you are getting sick? I feel like EVERYONE is sick lately. I have been sanitizing EVERYTHING!
> 
> Lindsay & Jess - I cant believe how time flew by! We need to do a lunch date soon!
> 
> Drsquid - Ooooo how exciting! I am not a fan of V day either! Never was! I think its cute for little kids at school. I always enjoyed making little mail boxes at my desk and getting those little cards.....and thats about it lol



LOL...everyone here at work wants to kill me....everytime I hear a sneeze I spray some Lysol...hahahahaha.. I don't think I'm getting sick...don't feel it anyway...I think it could be all related to stress....this 2ww is for the birds! :wacko: Last night and as of this moment I have a headache...nothing to bad but it's there... 

If you love pinterest....check out punchfork.com!!!! NOTHING BUT RECIPES! drinks - desserts - and meals! and they have pictures....which I love! hehe


----------



## Lindsay18

Stinas - that stinks they won't do both surgeries. We've discussed this before - but look into the clinic I go to (you know I've been wanting you too lol). If yours won't do it, then they will have to lose a client!!!

Drs - My coworker had twins through IUI last year and they let her go until 41 weeks! I thought that was ridiculous!


----------



## Jenn76

Kathy: I hope you are feeling better. The meds gave me headaches and it is possible they are what caused you to feel light headed. It will be all worth it when you get your BFP! 

DrS: Happy 37 weeks! I hope they do come before induction, but FYI February 25th is a good bday, it happens to be mine :). You said you wanted them to be Pisces right, you wish might be granted. 

Stinas: I hope you can get things worked out, it makes sense to do it at the same time. I'd check out Lindsay's clinic, isn't that where Jess went too? They seem to have a good success rate.

Jess: Good Luck with your glucose test. I failed my first one but passed the retest. Scans every two weeks is great, do you have NST as well? I have a scan tomorrow, last one was four weeks ago. Apparently they should be starting weekly tests that involve ultrasound to check fluid, breathing, and movement soon. I am hoping to hear more tomorrow. Packing my hospital bag today just incase. Feeling good though, hoping everything is normal.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hello all! I hope everyone is doing well. I am sorry I haven't been checking in much, I have been stalking but not real active on B&B lately. I had a rough couple weeks with things going on with friends (I explained all of it in my journal and don't want to make those who have already read it do so again) and with a not so encouraging follow up with my RE. I'm trying to put all that behind me and remember that I can't change people, they are who they are AND I am doing everything I can be on this journey to get preggo so I shouldn't beat myself up when it isn't working.

That all said, I've been thinking about you all alot! I'm so excited to see your tickers changing and you all getting closer and closer!

Stinas I hope your clinic will make an exception for you! 

Haj, that sounds like a crazy experience but I am so happy you have Colin and Lily home with you now! I can't wait to see pictures.

How are you all feeling? Hopefully well!

AFM, I had my supression check yesterdayafter being on BCPs for almost 2 weeks. Shockingly I had 4 follicles that were almost to 10! Go figure, when I want them I can't get them to grow when I don't want them (if they were 10 or bigger I wouldn't have been able to continue with the FET) I get them! My body doesn't know what t wants! Luckily they were just under and I can continue. I start estrace tonight and reduce my lurpron go for bloodwork next week, and ultrasound and blood workthe following week, then if all goes as planned FET on March 8 (the day after my b-day). I will then be scheduled for testing on St. Patrick's day. Maybe the luck of the Irish will be with me and I will get the BEST b-day gift ever! At least that is my hope!

I hope you all have a great day today!


----------



## Lindsay18

BOMO - I'm so sorry for rough times :( I hope all will get better soon. But on a much happier note - I am so excited things are progressing for you!!! You won't need the luck, but it doesn't hurt!!!


----------



## Stinas

Hi everyone!!! 
Just came back from IVF office! Depending on my blood work I could be starting BCP's tonight! I could start stimming as early as first week of March! I need to do a saline thing to my tubes(forget the name) last week of this month. She said its not nearly as bad as the dye one(thank god!). 

As far as the surgery for DH....its the hospitals policy for some reason as to why they wont allow both procedures at once. 
For now we have decided to go with the sperm we have frozen. If this cycle works...or even if it does not, as of now we will go through with the surgery after this cycle sometime. We can go to another clinic (RMA, same as Lyndsay & Jess).....depending on if they will allow our Urologist to do procedure there. BUT....not going to worry about all of this right now....IVF #2 right now, ill worry about the rest of this crap later lol 

BOMO - Glad you are able to continue with this FET!


----------



## michelle01

Stinas - WOOHOO!! Sounds like a great plan you have there ;) And for the saline they do, it is a piece of cake compared to the dye! I was so nervous for the saline after I had the dye test done (which was HORRIBLE for me), but when he did it, I was like "thats it"?! You will breeze through it :) And your have a great attitude going into this; hopefully the frozen sperm will do that trick ;)


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Yay for moving forward Stinas! 

Thank you Lindsay, I am excited to be moving forward! How are you feeling?


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Awesome News Stinas!!!! Very excited for you <3 Can't wait for all of your updates!


----------



## Stinas

Michelle - The dye test was horrible for me too!! Evil! So once she said that I was like oh noooo! lol Glad its going to be a breeze! I was scared for a min there. 

Thanks everyone! I am nervous, scared and anxious! 
If anyone has any Menopur or Gonal F laying around let me know!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Let me check what I have when I get home Stinas. . . I might have some.


----------



## GettingBroody

I have menopur here that you would be more than welcome to except that it's supposed to be refrigerated and it's a long way from me (in Ireland) to you! If you can figure out a way to get it there without affecting it let me know and it's all yours!


----------



## Stinas

BOMO - oooo thanks that would be very helpful!!

Getting - ahhhh...I think it may be too far! booo! Thank you very much for offering though! 

I was talking to Lindsay earlier about this too.....I dont get why the clinics do not tell the patients to donate them back if they would like. 5-8k is a lot for meds out of pocket....it really helps lessen the load we have to pay. I got pretty much all my meds donated last cycle...I cant tell you how much it helped!


----------



## michelle01

Stinas - I think I have 4 bottles of the menopur at home; I was going to donate them back to my clinic, but I haven't had a chance to get back there. Your welcome to them if you want?


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

I was thinking the same thing just the other day! My clinic KNOWS I am paying all this out of pocket by myself and they never said anything but they are happy to take what I have left to donate to other patients. If they were going to take mine back why didn't they think of offering any to me?!

I know for sure I have Braevile but I don't know what else I have. I will be home between 5 and 6 tonight so I will look then.


----------



## MrsC8776

bubumaci said:


> Stinas ... I am so desperately sorry that the surgery didn't get you the results we all hoped for! I really feel for you both and am sending huge hugs!! I hope that you will still manage to get your ICSI-Baby and have all fingers and toes crossed for you Sweetie!! :hug:
> 
> Almost - I hope that you are feeling better now!!
> 
> Daisy :howdy: long time no see :)
> 
> AFM ... I was expecting to get AF today or tomorrow, but she showed up on Saturday, so I quickly made an appt. for this morning ... got the prescriptions, got the meds and have already jabbed the first 225 UI/L Gonal-F into my tummy. Suddenly got here so fast! Triggering is likely to be next Tuesday or Wednesday - so ER Thursday / Friday! Kinda overwhelmed right now that we have started up again!

Yay for getting started again!! I'm excited for you! Not long until ER. 



jkhkjnjhb8879 said:


> Silly question but did any of u twin mammas had scans where the sacs looked like different shapes x

Mine were different size sacs in the beginning. Not sure now since they are so big. Often the sacs look different at different angles. I wouldn't worry about it though. Fraternal's can measure differently the whole pregnancy. If I can I'll find where I posted a pic of my scan pic in the beginning. 



GettingBroody said:


> Haj - wow, that's a lot of drama!! But so worth it in the end!!! Looking forward to hearing all about the twins as they grow and can't wait for pics! (oh, and your story about the spinal has reminded me why I want to avoid an epidural if at all possible!)
> 
> Stinas - good luck with your apt on Wed!
> 
> Afm, all was well at the dr ystrdy. This was just a visit to my regular gp (we see the gp at 24 & 28 weeks, back to the hospital at 32 weeks) so no scan (although I don't think I'll be getting any more of those in the hospital either unless there's a problem) Took ages to find the hb because the sound of the fetal blood flow from the placenta was so loud it was drowning everything else out...Wasn't worried while she was looking though cos baby had been kicking like crazy 10 mins before so I knew it'd stop hiding eventually!! At the moment lo is transverse with its head on my left and all is looking well! :D
> 
> Have a great day everyone, must get up and go for my swim now!
> 
> Edit: 24 weeks! Happy V-Day to me!!

Glad all went well at the appointment! Fx for a scan before the end. 



michelle01 said:


> Haj - WOW! What a crazy thing that happened, but worth it in the end for your beautiful babies. Congrats and cannot wait to see pictures ;)
> 
> Stinas - Good luck tomorrow morning!
> 
> Getting - Happy V-Day :)
> 
> So my doctor appt....I saw the nurse practioner and she thinks it is not a stomach virus, thank goodness. She thinks it is a dairy & wheat intolerance I never had this before so she wants me for 1 week to eat a bland diet, and for 3 weeks stick with a gluten free diet. I have never done this before so now I have to spend time to figure out what I can/cannot eat. Even drinking tea bothers my stomach....UGH!
> 
> I did get to hear LO's heartbeat, so that was reassurning; it was 154 :)

Great news about not having a stomach virus. Sucks that you have to change your diet though. Hopefully it isn't horrible. Great heartbeat! 



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Good Morning
> 
> Stinas....FX for you!! Whishing you all the best!
> 
> Haj - Although scary at first it turned out to be a wonderful moment!! Congrats again! and I'm glad the babies are well now...Can't wait to see pictures.
> 
> Getting - Glad to hear all is well with the lil one
> 
> Michelle - I was going to ask you about wheat products because the way you described it was the same way a friend of mine was going through. Now all she eats are gluten free products and she is doing great! Hope the change in diet has you feeling better <3
> 
> Hi Lindsay!!!!
> 
> AFM....I just had a really bad dizzy spell...had to put my head down on the desk...felt as if I just woke up with a hangover! My Lord!!! Drinking some OJ right now...hoping this goes away quick!

I hope you are doing ok. Try to take it easy. 



jchic said:


> Haj- I responded in other thread but WOW! Congrats though on 2 perfect babies and cant wait to see pics girl! How was the C section recovery?
> 
> Jk- I never really noticed sac size but do remember mine not being the same at all.
> 
> Stinas- hoping this IVF is the charm and that DH doesnt need to go through another surgery.
> 
> Linds, Jenn, Getting, Pink, bubu, bomo, Almost, Dr S, Mo and all the ladies- how
> are you guys??
> 
> Afm- have glucose test tomorrow and obgyn appt. Scan on Tues! Every 2 weeks Scan until its showtime now! Woohoo

Yay for a scan soon! You will be getting a ton of them. I'm getting scans every 4 weeks until delivery. Although with the way things are going I may not make it to my next one. Hopefully the glucose test went ok today. 



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Hello all! I hope everyone is doing well. I am sorry I haven't been checking in much, I have been stalking but not real active on B&B lately. I had a rough couple weeks with things going on with friends (I explained all of it in my journal and don't want to make those who have already read it do so again) and with a not so encouraging follow up with my RE. I'm trying to put all that behind me and remember that I can't change people, they are who they are AND I am doing everything I can be on this journey to get preggo so I shouldn't beat myself up when it isn't working.
> 
> That all said, I've been thinking about you all alot! I'm so excited to see your tickers changing and you all getting closer and closer!
> 
> Stinas I hope your clinic will make an exception for you!
> 
> Haj, that sounds like a crazy experience but I am so happy you have Colin and Lily home with you now! I can't wait to see pictures.
> 
> How are you all feeling? Hopefully well!
> 
> AFM, I had my supression check yesterdayafter being on BCPs for almost 2 weeks. Shockingly I had 4 follicles that were almost to 10! Go figure, when I want them I can't get them to grow when I don't want them (if they were 10 or bigger I wouldn't have been able to continue with the FET) I get them! My body doesn't know what t wants! Luckily they were just under and I can continue. I start estrace tonight and reduce my lurpron go for bloodwork next week, and ultrasound and blood workthe following week, then if all goes as planned FET on March 8 (the day after my b-day). I will then be scheduled for testing on St. Patrick's day. Maybe the luck of the Irish will be with me and I will get the BEST b-day gift ever! At least that is my hope!
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today!

Taking a break and stalking is ok. No worries. :winkwink: I'm so excited that you are starting again! I can't wait for you to be PUPO and start testing!! 



Stinas said:


> Hey ladies!!!
> Thank you all for your kind words!
> 
> DH went to urologist today.......apparently the blockage is much lower. We can do more reconstructive surgery to bi-pass the blockage, but he said its better we do another round of IVF before resorting to more surgery. The risks of that surgery are much less than the last one.
> We have an apt with IVF wed morning, so as of right now we are going ahead with another round of IVF.
> I wish things were easier, but it is what it is. At least I know what I am getting myself into this time.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well! I will do more personals tom! :hugs::flower:




Stinas said:


> Hi everyone!!!
> Just came back from IVF office! Depending on my blood work I could be starting BCP's tonight! I could start stimming as early as first week of March! I need to do a saline thing to my tubes(forget the name) last week of this month. She said its not nearly as bad as the dye one(thank god!).
> 
> As far as the surgery for DH....its the hospitals policy for some reason as to why they wont allow both procedures at once.
> For now we have decided to go with the sperm we have frozen. If this cycle works...or even if it does not, as of now we will go through with the surgery after this cycle sometime. We can go to another clinic (RMA, same as Lyndsay & Jess).....depending on if they will allow our Urologist to do procedure there. BUT....not going to worry about all of this right now....IVF #2 right now, ill worry about the rest of this crap later lol
> 
> BOMO - Glad you are able to continue with this FET!

Yay for getting started! You ladies are all going to see bfp's in the very near future! Sorry to hear that they won't work with you on DH's surgery. I'm sure the frozen ones will thaw great and you won't have anything to worry about. Will you be getting the HSG? If so that one isn't bad at all. Just that damn balloon thing is annoying. 

Haj~ Thank you for sharing your birth story. Sorry it wasn't the best experience but in the end it is all worth it. I hope you and the babies are doing great! 

AFM~ Sorry for being MIA. I ended up in L&D for the night on Monday. Contracting every 1-5 minutes. I'm 2.5cm dilated but at home now. I don't think it will be much longer. Cramping and contracting a ton still. So if I go MIA again please know I'm following you all but just not able to post since it takes forever from my phone.


----------



## MrsC8776

Prayin~ When will you be testing? Are you waiting until the 16th?


----------



## sekky

Was just about to ask where you have been Mrs C. Wishing you a hitch and drama free delivery.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

MrsC8776 said:


> Prayin~ When will you be testing? Are you waiting until the 16th?

Hi MrsC.....I was going to wait until the 16th.....but I think I will be taking a peak tomorrow....plus it would be a cute Lil Valentines gift for my husband......just praying it comes out positive. Im just really nervous....I dont want to be disappointed :-( ....

Do u think its still too early?


----------



## michelle01

Kathy - When is your beta and how many dpt will you be tomorrow? I think it would be an awesome surprise for your DH tomorrow!!


----------



## Jenn76

BOMO: Sorry your fu wasn't more positive. Your RE really shouldn't insinuate that it won't work. I haven't heard of many cases where the embryo doesn't survive the thaw so my fingers and toes at crossed for you. Ignore the RE and try to enter this cycle with a positive attitude, this could be your time and that RE has no clue what they are saying. :hugs:

MrsC: I hope those girls stay snuggled in for awhile longer. I know they are already good weights so no matter what it will be okay but I know you want to avoid NICU if possible. Keep us posted! :hugs:

Kathy: I think you are good to test, you're 7 days past transfer tomorrow right? Just don't count yourself out if it is a BFN. FX for you!!!!!!! 

Stinas: Yeah for getting started so fast! I hope the bloods work out and you do start tonight!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi Jenn & Michelle.....tomorrow is day 7dpt....Im really nervous testing.I just want to see it come back positive.....


----------



## Stinas

michelle - Yes ill take whatever you got! 

BOMO - I was lucky my doc gave me the meds the first time. It seemed today like she does it often to out of pocket payers. She told me for some reason stock is low, no one has returned anything lately. 
I dont know why they wouldnt offer it to you? Weird, but ill take whatever you would like to donate! 

MrsC - I cant wait for you to have the babies!! :happydance::happydance: 
I already did a HSG last year, this one is similar but with saline, apparently its less painful she said. Thank god!!! 

Prayin - I am praying this is it for you! Im excited! 


Took my first BCP today!! Cant believe how fast I am getting started! Crazy. Ill probably be stimming by the end of the month or first week of March! Crazy!


----------



## Lindsay18

Prayin- text me tomorrow with whatever you decide to do - test or not. I'm here for you!!! Fingers crossed you'll get that positive even before your beta on Saturday!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Mrs- Ahhh!!! So soon! Can't wait!!!


----------



## drsquid

stinas- hysterosonogram. i found it more crampy than hsg but i dindt find either to be that bad. 

prayin- fingers crossed for you. 

bomo- sorry they arent being encouraging. that sucks

afm- nothing here. normal nst today... nothing else going on


----------



## Lindsay18

Drs- every time you post lately- all I hear is "Out, babies! Out!!!"


----------



## Stinas

Dr - Yup, thats what it is! My doc says she does not use that clamp thing.....so lets see. I am going the 27th...yippe


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Thank you everyone <3


----------



## azlissie

Stinas, best of luck with the next round! I'm sure your hubby would appreciate being able to skip the surgery! I don't have any stim meds but I have some PIO if you'll be needing it.

Bomo, sorry your RE wasn't more positive but at least you know all of us are rooting for you! Did you ever ask him about possible implantation problems?

MrsC, that's crazy that you're so close! Sounds like those babies might be here by the weekend. 

DrS, those babies just enjoy making you wait - you might have a couple of stubborn kids on your hands! I'm sure they'll make their appearance soon.

Jenn and Want, how's the bed rest going? I hope it's not too boring.

AFM, been fighting a cold for about a week and I'm so ready for it to be over. I am still waiting to get a bump and feel movement - it's easy to forget I'm even pregnant sometimes!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Stinas I have one box of 75 iu menopur and one box of multi dose 450 iu gonal-f. You are more than welcome to it just message me your info!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Mrs C - how exciting that you're getting so close! How you feeling? It's wonderful to think you're gonna meet your girls soon :)

I also think its exciting we may have another influx of bfp soon! Fingers crossed for you bubu, stinas and BOMO. 

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## Pink gerbera

Prayin - very excited for your test! Got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## GettingBroody

Fx'd Prayin!!! The dizziness a few days ago sounds like a good sign!! :dust: :dust:

Stinas - no problem. The cost of meds isn't a problem here because the government covers them so there isn't really any donation scheme if you have some left over. Not really sure what to do with the menopur except get the pharmacist to dump it which seems like a total waste when it's so expensive!

Stinas - yay for bcp! Won't be long now!

BOMO - sorry to hear you've been having some problems. Try and push them to the side and just worry about minding yourself for now! :hugs:

DrS - your babies have done so well to stay in for so long! I'm very impressed with all three of you! :thumbup:

MrsC - hope you're not too uncomfortable :hugs: 

Afm, night sweats have started with a vengeance! Not much fun!!


----------



## Jenn76

Azlissie: Movement should come soon, at first it is hard to tell but by 22 weeks it was very consistent and noticeable. My bump took awhile too, probably 16 to 18 weeks before I really thought I was looking preggo. I just started watch criminal minds on bed rest. I heard it was good and now in it's 8th season (I think) so I have lots to keep me busy. That plus crossword puzzles are also keeping me occupied. The days actually go by pretty fast, which seems weird.

Broody: I got those too! I actually woke up once and thought my water broke since I was soaked. My DH thought I had a fever since I was so hot to the touch. Now I sleep with two windows open, all heat vents closed, and no blankets. It works, drove DH to the other room, but that's great for me since I don't have to listen to his snoring anymore. :haha:

Kathy: Good luck today !!!!!

Stinas: Glad to hear you did get to start, so excited for you. I had the saline test done, but never the dye test so I can't compare. I'm not sure if what I had is the same but they only checked my uterus by blowing up a balloon with saline. I have to say it did hurt, but I went right back to work no problem. Good Luck!

Happy V Day everyone! We're not much into celebrating it, to me it's a greeting card holiday. I am excited because I have a scan in a couple hours so I get to see my babies today. Other then that I am doing nothing as per usual. For those that are into it I hope your DH's spoil you rotten.


----------



## GettingBroody

Jenn - strangely enough I don't feel hot at all, just soaked in sweat!! We don't really do Valentine's either. We did buy cards but that's it. Very glad your days on bedrest are passing quickly - if you're looking for light and easy boxsets you should try Downton Abbey and Once Upon A Time :thumbup: Myself and dh have also just started watching Breaking Bad which seems really good so far... Enjoy seeing your little ones today!!


----------



## drsquid

jenn- i like criminal minds, and the mentalist, and law and order and csi =) jsut started watching elementary which is good too

ha thanks everyone yup they are stubborn apparently.. it is more i feel bad my folks are waiting. im really not that uncomfy though id like to meet them. bummed i wasted any time worrying (though glad ireally didnt worry much) about preterm. 

stinas- yikes no one should use a tenaculum these days that is just poor technique. i do hsgs and we dont even have them on the tray. sorry you went through that


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

I keep checking in expecting to hear it's time Drs. They are quite comfy in there and just hanging out.


----------



## michelle01

Jenn - Good luck with your appt today!!

Stinas - I have 3 vials of menopur; send me a PM with your info and I can get them to you. Will you be using endometrium too? I have a box of that as well.

drsq - They are just too cozy and don't want to make an appearance yet ;) Hopefully soon for you and your parents sake!!

Happy Valentines Day everyone xx


----------



## MrsC8776

PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Prayin~ When will you be testing? Are you waiting until the 16th?
> 
> Hi MrsC.....I was going to wait until the 16th.....but I think I will be taking a peak tomorrow....plus it would be a cute Lil Valentines gift for my husband......just praying it comes out positive. Im just really nervous....I dont want to be disappointed :-( ....
> 
> Do u think its still too early?Click to expand...

I would think it's been long enough. Fx for you! 



Stinas said:


> michelle - Yes ill take whatever you got!
> 
> BOMO - I was lucky my doc gave me the meds the first time. It seemed today like she does it often to out of pocket payers. She told me for some reason stock is low, no one has returned anything lately.
> I dont know why they wouldnt offer it to you? Weird, but ill take whatever you would like to donate!
> 
> MrsC - I cant wait for you to have the babies!! :happydance::happydance:
> I already did a HSG last year, this one is similar but with saline, apparently its less painful she said. Thank god!!!
> 
> Prayin - I am praying this is it for you! Im excited!
> 
> 
> Took my first BCP today!! Cant believe how fast I am getting started! Crazy. Ill probably be stimming by the end of the month or first week of March! Crazy!

Yay for getting started on the BC! 



azlissie said:


> Stinas, best of luck with the next round! I'm sure your hubby would appreciate being able to skip the surgery! I don't have any stim meds but I have some PIO if you'll be needing it.
> 
> Bomo, sorry your RE wasn't more positive but at least you know all of us are rooting for you! Did you ever ask him about possible implantation problems?
> 
> MrsC, that's crazy that you're so close! Sounds like those babies might be here by the weekend.
> 
> DrS, those babies just enjoy making you wait - you might have a couple of stubborn kids on your hands! I'm sure they'll make their appearance soon.
> 
> Jenn and Want, how's the bed rest going? I hope it's not too boring.
> 
> AFM, been fighting a cold for about a week and I'm so ready for it to be over. I am still waiting to get a bump and feel movement - it's easy to forget I'm even pregnant sometimes!

I'm thinking they will be here this weekend as well! 

Like you I have been fighting a cold. Hopefully we can all get past this cold season very soon. I bet you will have a lovely bump soon! 



Pink gerbera said:


> Mrs C - how exciting that you're getting so close! How you feeling? It's wonderful to think you're gonna meet your girls soon :)
> 
> I also think its exciting we may have another influx of bfp soon! Fingers crossed for you bubu, stinas and BOMO.
> 
> Have a good day everyone xx

Feeling ok for the most part. Everything is just very sore and I'm cramping a lot so that isn't helping. Walking takes a lot of effort and stairs make me feel like I just ran 5 miles. :haha: Other than that just feeling massive and swollen! 

I had my follow up ob appointment today. Still 2.5 cm dilated but she could feel baby A's head! That was crazy to hear! Back home now and just playing the waiting game. :thumbup:


----------



## almosthere

prayin-dying to hear of your results!!!

dr-hope those too snuggly siblings come out soon for you!!!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Mrs C - wow how exciting!! It's gonna be really soon. You'll have to keep us posted :)

Dr - hopefully not long for you now either. And I love elementary - brill show!

Jenn - sounds like you're passing the time well. Won't be long till you're in mrs C and Dr book just wanting them to come!

Today is my last day at work! We have a weeks holiday and I'm not going back to school after the holiday. It feels very strange to think I won't be going back to work now until sept!!

Have a good day everyone


----------



## bubumaci

:) I'm a big Criminal Minds, CSI, Navy CIS, Bones, Fringe .... all those kinds of series fan. Also watching Once Upon a Time with DH and we really enjoy that too :)

Had my first U/S today - seems that even though the Gonal-F dosage is higher, that I am not responding that quickly. Have lots of follies, but small (on the right ovary there were a couple of bigger ones). So tomorrow I start with the Orgalutran and next Wednesday I have the next U/S (I wonder whether I will end up triggering that night??)...

Wishing you all a happy Friday :)


----------



## almosthere

GL Bubu I hope next Wed they give you the go!!!

Pink-how exciting you start your leave-enjoy your last day!


----------



## GettingBroody

Bubu - hope the change in meds does the trick! Grow grow little follies!!!

Pink - yay for maternity leave! You are starting quite early...is that because of the fact that it's twins?


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Does anyone know how low the babies are ATM
Just asking cos I got hit in the tummy x


----------



## Jenn76

MrsC: Sounds like your going to be a mommy anytime now. Good luck! Praying for you to have a great deliver and that both girls are heathy and get to go home with you.

Pink: Congrats on being off work. It does feel weird being off work but I'm sure you body will appreciate the rest. 

Bubu: I'm sure the other follies will catch up, can't wait to hear about your next appointment. Hope you trigger on schedule.

Jk: One of mine has always been very low in my pelvic area. Both were below my belly button until about 20 weeks. What happened? Was it a hard hit? You should caution on the safe side and get checked out. I hope you and babies are ok!

Kathy: Everything is still crossed for you, hope to hear good news soon.

Michelle: I hope your stomach is feeling better.

DrS: Out Babies Out! Hoping your LO's arrive safe and sound soon. 

AFM: Thanks for the show ideas! Appointment went well, looks like I may have time to watch lots more. Both babies are measuring bigger then average. Baby girl is 3lbs 11oz and baby boy is 4lbs. Since they feel everything is going really well they delayed the stat of my weekly scans until 35 weeks. Happy that I don't have to go there weekly but bummed because I wanted the reassurance. Both babies are head down now so it's looking like natural is in my future, at least I hope.


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

I went to a &e wed when it happened
But cos of spotting now midwife wants me to go back but I feel so silly
It was a metal pole hit my belly near my belly button area


----------



## GettingBroody

Jk - it's always better to err on the safe side. Don't feel a bit silly! Those babies deserve the best care you can give them! A metal pole? Yikes! Sounds sore :-(

Jenn - :D that's great that the babies are doing so well but I know what you meaning about wanting the extra reassurance. It's always nice to get a sneaky peek at them!


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

It was at the time but its fine now
I'm just worried about my babies
I duno what to do for the best x


----------



## Jenn76

If you are spotting go back and get it checked out. Better safe then sorry. I'm sure it is probably fine, the babies are well protected.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi ladies...I did take the hpt yesterday afternoon and it said "NOT Pregnant"....devastated ...shocked....and just feeling as though I want to be alone...Can't wait for 5:30 because I just want to get out of this office....I have my appointment tomorrow morning, but I am not looking forward to it....

Have a wonderful weekend ladies <3


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

I am so sorry Kathy! Those words are the worst things to see/hear! 

Jkhk. . . I think if you are worried you should get checked. 

Jenn. . . I would have suggested most of those shows already suggested. 

Pink. . . get lots of rest in your time off!

Bubu. . . I'm hoping you get to trigger as scheduled! Grow follies, grow!

MrsC and Drs. . . I can't wait to hear your little ones have arrived and see pics! I'm still amazed that it is already time for you guys!

Lindsay, Broody, Almost. . . how are you all doing?

AFM. . . I am just waiting, waiting, waiting. FET is supposed to be 3 weeks from today so hopefully that time goes quickly. I have next week off for our Mid-Winter break and I am ready to take it easy. 

I hope everyone else is doing well!!


----------



## bubumaci

Oh Kathy, I am so very sorry for you :( :hugs::flower:

Gosh ... soon we will have the next set of babies from this thread arriving ... that is just so exciting :)


----------



## michelle01

I am sooo sorry Kathy :hugs: Take all the time you need and we are here for you! It just doesn't seem fair.

Jk - I would call and get checked out to be safe and put your mind as ease.

BOMO - 3 weeks will go so fast ;) So excited for you!!!

Hopefully there will be some great birth stories to be sharing soon from drsq and MrsC :)

Hope everyone else is doing good!!! Happy Friday!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Prayin - I'm really sorry about the test result. I hope your beta shows something different :hugs:

Getting - yeah I'm going off early as its half term next week so the following week I'll be 31 weeks and its getting exhausting and my belly is getting very heavy. So decided to stop at feb half term and not go back after. I'm getting as much rest as I can :)


----------



## GettingBroody

Prayin - :hugs: I am so so sorry hon :hugs:


----------



## jchic

Kathy, I am sorry :( Know that the digital tests are not very sensitive, so maybe try with a FRER or wait for the blood test....hang in there mama.


----------



## Lindsay18

Kathy- been thinking about you today. I already told you what Jess said, but like you said I would just wait for your beta now. Xoxo
Call/text whenever you can!!!


----------



## Jenn76

Sorry Kathy :cry: :hugs: I hope things change with your beta tomorrow. Thinking of you.


----------



## MrsC8776

Pink gerbera said:


> Mrs C - wow how exciting!! It's gonna be really soon. You'll have to keep us posted :)
> 
> Dr - hopefully not long for you now either. And I love elementary - brill show!
> 
> Jenn - sounds like you're passing the time well. Won't be long till you're in mrs C and Dr book just wanting them to come!
> 
> Today is my last day at work! We have a weeks holiday and I'm not going back to school after the holiday. It feels very strange to think I won't be going back to work now until sept!!
> 
> Have a good day everyone

Yay for your last day at work! I hope it's an easy one



bubumaci said:


> :) I'm a big Criminal Minds, CSI, Navy CIS, Bones, Fringe .... all those kinds of series fan. Also watching Once Upon a Time with DH and we really enjoy that too :)
> 
> Had my first U/S today - seems that even though the Gonal-F dosage is higher, that I am not responding that quickly. Have lots of follies, but small (on the right ovary there were a couple of bigger ones). So tomorrow I start with the Orgalutran and next Wednesday I have the next U/S (I wonder whether I will end up triggering that night??)...
> 
> Wishing you all a happy Friday :)

Sorry to hear that your follies are growing so well at the moment. Fx by Wednesday they start to grow a lot better. 



jkhkjnjhb8879 said:


> Does anyone know how low the babies are ATM
> Just asking cos I got hit in the tummy x

They should still be pretty low. Like hip level low. I hope you are doing ok. 



Jenn76 said:


> MrsC: Sounds like your going to be a mommy anytime now. Good luck! Praying for you to have a great deliver and that both girls are heathy and get to go home with you.
> 
> Pink: Congrats on being off work. It does feel weird being off work but I'm sure you body will appreciate the rest.
> 
> Bubu: I'm sure the other follies will catch up, can't wait to hear about your next appointment. Hope you trigger on schedule.
> 
> Jk: One of mine has always been very low in my pelvic area. Both were below my belly button until about 20 weeks. What happened? Was it a hard hit? You should caution on the safe side and get checked out. I hope you and babies are ok!
> 
> Kathy: Everything is still crossed for you, hope to hear good news soon.
> 
> Michelle: I hope your stomach is feeling better.
> 
> DrS: Out Babies Out! Hoping your LO's arrive safe and sound soon.
> 
> AFM: Thanks for the show ideas! Appointment went well, looks like I may have time to watch lots more. Both babies are measuring bigger then average. Baby girl is 3lbs 11oz and baby boy is 4lbs. Since they feel everything is going really well they delayed the stat of my weekly scans until 35 weeks. Happy that I don't have to go there weekly but bummed because I wanted the reassurance. Both babies are head down now so it's looking like natural is in my future, at least I hope.

Great news that both babies are head down! Sounds like the babies have some great weights. Is A or B the bigger one? I wish I had weekly scans at the end. I'm still getting them every 4 weeks so I have no idea what I'm looking at for weights. Suppose to have a scan on Thursday if I make it that far. 



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Hi ladies...I did take the hpt yesterday afternoon and it said "NOT Pregnant"....devastated ...shocked....and just feeling as though I want to be alone...Can't wait for 5:30 because I just want to get out of this office....I have my appointment tomorrow morning, but I am not looking forward to it....
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend ladies <3

:hugs: I'm so sorry. I hope the digital just wasn't sensitive enough. 



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> I am so sorry Kathy! Those words are the worst things to see/hear!
> 
> Jkhk. . . I think if you are worried you should get checked.
> 
> Jenn. . . I would have suggested most of those shows already suggested.
> 
> Pink. . . get lots of rest in your time off!
> 
> Bubu. . . I'm hoping you get to trigger as scheduled! Grow follies, grow!
> 
> MrsC and Drs. . . I can't wait to hear your little ones have arrived and see pics! I'm still amazed that it is already time for you guys!
> 
> Lindsay, Broody, Almost. . . how are you all doing?
> 
> AFM. . . I am just waiting, waiting, waiting. FET is supposed to be 3 weeks from today so hopefully that time goes quickly. I have next week off for our Mid-Winter break and I am ready to take it easy.
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well!!

Fx the 3 weeks pass quickly but you enjoy your week off from work.


----------



## almosthere

Kathy so sorry-but if it was only at 7dpo that is so early-I did not get a pos then either-i got a bfn on a frer at 7dpo so there is def. still hope!!


----------



## Jenn76

MrsC: Baby B is the bigger one. They will only measure them every four weeks for me too. The weekly scans are just to check fluid, movement and breathing. They don't even check my cervix anymore. I was surprised. I guess at this point there isn't much they can do. Have you had anymore contractions?

BOMO: Enjoy your break, time will fly and you will be PUPO in no time.


----------



## MrsC8776

Jenn76 said:


> MrsC: Baby B is the bigger one. They will only measure them every four weeks for me too. The weekly scans are just to check fluid, movement and breathing. They don't even check my cervix anymore. I was surprised. I guess at this point there isn't much they can do. Have you had anymore contractions?
> 
> BOMO: Enjoy your break, time will fly and you will be PUPO in no time.

My baby B is the bigger one for me as well. :wacko: I get the same weekly scans at my NST. Just checking the fluid and trying to find out who is where. They tend to have a VERY difficult time knowing who is who (HB's are often the same) and who is where. I think they get frustrated. Yesterday for the NST I was there for an hour and a half. Still having contractions but nothing has changed from before so I'm just hanging out at home. When is your next growth scan?


----------



## drsquid

prayin- im sorry. fingers crossed though

def makes it easier when one is a boy and one is a girl and they are stuck on their own sides.. ob today said she thought id be soon. but.. i felt like crap this am and feel better now so im losing hope again. im gonna have to start slipping their homework through my belly button cause they arent ever coming out


----------



## Pink gerbera

Dr - haha that made me laugh about the homework! They'll be here soon I'm sure of it :)

Prayin - good luck for the beta today! 

My last day at work was good, the other teachers and children spoilt me so I got some lovely little gifts for the babies!

Have a good Saturday everyone.


----------



## MrsC8776

drsquid~ I hope they arrive for you soon! 

Pink~ I'm glad you had a great last day! 

MoBaby~ It's been a little while. How are you doing? 

Lucie~ Same goes for you. How are you doing?

Kathy~ Wishing you tons of luck for tomorrow.


----------



## Lucie73821

Thanks for thinking of me. I'm trying to hang in there. Beta Thursday came back at 2.3 so Dr is happy and no more betas for me. Still no AF though. I wish she'd just show up already! (It feels so wrong to say that!) I'm anxiously waiting for my follow up with the dr. Tuesday to get a plan in place for FET. 

I hope you all are well. I've been keeping up with the thread, sorry I haven't been commenting. Just busy with school and other things.


----------



## Jenn76

MrsC8776 said:


> Jenn76 said:
> 
> 
> MrsC: Baby B is the bigger one. They will only measure them every four weeks for me too. The weekly scans are just to check fluid, movement and breathing. They don't even check my cervix anymore. I was surprised. I guess at this point there isn't much they can do. Have you had anymore contractions?
> 
> BOMO: Enjoy your break, time will fly and you will be PUPO in no time.
> 
> My baby B is the bigger one for me as well. :wacko: I get the same weekly scans at my NST. Just checking the fluid and trying to find out who is where. They tend to have a VERY difficult time knowing who is who (HB's are often the same) and who is where. I think they get frustrated. Yesterday for the NST I was there for an hour and a half. Still having contractions but nothing has changed from before so I'm just hanging out at home. When is your next growth scan?Click to expand...

I don't have a date yet but it should be at 35 weeks. I'm guessing that will be my last one. My hospital doesn't do NST unless they have an issue with the other scan they do. Can you feel your contractions? What scares me is that I keep hearing of people going for NST and hearing that they are having contractions without feeling them and finding out they are dilating. Without the tests I guess I would just go without knowing, Make the evening news as delivering my twins in a taxi cab or something. LOL. 



drsquid said:


> prayin- im sorry. fingers crossed though
> 
> def makes it easier when one is a boy and one is a girl and they are stuck on their own sides.. ob today said she thought id be soon. but.. i felt like crap this am and feel better now so im losing hope again. im gonna have to start slipping their homework through my belly button cause they arent ever coming out

Next week will be your week.



Pink gerbera said:


> Dr - haha that made me laugh about the homework! They'll be here soon I'm sure of it :)
> 
> Prayin - good luck for the beta today!
> 
> My last day at work was good, the other teachers and children spoilt me so I got some lovely little gifts for the babies!
> 
> Have a good Saturday everyone.

That's nice of them. Mine did the same, makes you feel so appreciated.



Lucie73821 said:


> Thanks for thinking of me. I'm trying to hang in there. Beta Thursday came back at 2.3 so Dr is happy and no more betas for me. Still no AF though. I wish she'd just show up already! (It feels so wrong to say that!) I'm anxiously waiting for my follow up with the dr. Tuesday to get a plan in place for FET.
> 
> I hope you all are well. I've been keeping up with the thread, sorry I haven't been commenting. Just busy with school and other things.

Good Luck on Tuesday! This has to be your time, after everything you have been through you deserve a BFP that gives you your forever baby.


----------



## bubumaci

Drs - your homework comment made me laugh too :)

Lucie - nice to see you :) Good luck on Tuesday!! And I hope that AF shows up soon, so that you can get started :)


----------



## MrsC8776

Lucie73821 said:


> Thanks for thinking of me. I'm trying to hang in there. Beta Thursday came back at 2.3 so Dr is happy and no more betas for me. Still no AF though. I wish she'd just show up already! (It feels so wrong to say that!) I'm anxiously waiting for my follow up with the dr. Tuesday to get a plan in place for FET.
> 
> I hope you all are well. I've been keeping up with the thread, sorry I haven't been commenting. Just busy with school and other things.

I hope Tuesday goes well! Good news is that your beta is lowering so you can get started again when you are ready. Fx AF shows up for you soon. :hugs:



Jenn76 said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenn76 said:
> 
> 
> MrsC: Baby B is the bigger one. They will only measure them every four weeks for me too. The weekly scans are just to check fluid, movement and breathing. They don't even check my cervix anymore. I was surprised. I guess at this point there isn't much they can do. Have you had anymore contractions?
> 
> BOMO: Enjoy your break, time will fly and you will be PUPO in no time.
> 
> My baby B is the bigger one for me as well. :wacko: I get the same weekly scans at my NST. Just checking the fluid and trying to find out who is where. They tend to have a VERY difficult time knowing who is who (HB's are often the same) and who is where. I think they get frustrated. Yesterday for the NST I was there for an hour and a half. Still having contractions but nothing has changed from before so I'm just hanging out at home. When is your next growth scan?Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have a date yet but it should be at 35 weeks. I'm guessing that will be my last one. My hospital doesn't do NST unless they have an issue with the other scan they do. Can you feel your contractions? What scares me is that I keep hearing of people going for NST and hearing that they are having contractions without feeling them and finding out they are dilating. Without the tests I guess I would just go without knowing, Make the evening news as delivering my twins in a taxi cab or something. LOL.Click to expand...

I can feel the contractions. It's like a tightening all over your stomach. You will know! At this point I'm having to breathe through them. It's really hard to explain though. LOL when I was in L&D for the night and they sent me home I told them that I was scared I was going to deliver on the way back there when it is time. She said that she promised me that wouldn't happen.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Mrs C - I keep expecting to see your girls have arrived! When are you heading back into L&D? Exciting!

Lucie - I hope your af shows soon so you can start again for your forever baby. 

Prayin - how did the beta go? 

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## MoBaby

Hey all...sorry I havent updated here in a while.....

I dont remember the last thing I posted here b/c I am on a few other threads sorry if this is duplicate.. ANYWAYS I had to go to the RE on Wed because AF was still around and that was CD17...They did a scan and it wasnt good- my lining was very thick at 15mm and I have a 54mm right ovarian cyst...my progesterone was 0.7 (so I didnt ovulate even though CB digi ovulation had a smiley at CD 14 when neg the days before) and my HCG was still 9.6....SO he started me on provera to stop the bleeding, control the cyst and get the lining from stop growing which thankfully after 3 days on it AF seems to have stopped (no bleeding since yesterday afternoon).... So I take the provera until friday and then wait for AF. Based on when AF should have come vs when it will, I will be just a few days or so behind. BUT I dont know if RE will let me proceed with FET now in March due to all this stuff that came about. He wants me to do a natural FET but I kind of want to do medicated because of time off work. I have days set aside but now with the delay IDK if its going to work out. Will see. So I am waiting for AF to come then I have to call. I know medicated will work but RE is wondering if for some reasons I didnt respond to the estrogen/progesterone supplements...the medicated is way easier than the natural in terms of mointoring, etc. So here I am, in freaking limbo one more time. Sigh.


----------



## Lindsay18

Mo- I'm so sorry things didn't turn out the way you had hoped. I'm hoping the RE knows what they're talking about and you're next transfer will be a success since they'll be aware of everything going on. Fingers crossed, girl!!!!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Mo - I'm sorry you're going through this. I hope between you and your RE that you can find a way to make everything work :hugs:


----------



## honeycheeks

Started Estogen supplements today. ET is likely to be in first week of March. Im a nervous wreck this time. I just want to stay away from the world until this is over.


----------



## bubumaci

Oh Mo, I am sorry that you are being confronted with all these complications! I hope, that the bad run is over and that you will be able to proceed with your FET (medicated / or not) as planned!

Hey Honey! All fingers and toes are crossed for your FET :) :dust:


----------



## almosthere

Mo so sorry you are going through all of this-I hope you can get started soon! *HUGS* <3

GL honey!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Pink gerbera said:


> Mrs C - I keep expecting to see your girls have arrived! When are you heading back into L&D? Exciting!
> 
> Lucie - I hope your af shows soon so you can start again for your forever baby.
> 
> Prayin - how did the beta go?
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day.

Hopefully soon! :haha: I thought they would be here over the weekend but I guess they are comfortable in there. It's weird how she can be so low and I can be this dilated yet nothing is happening. 

How are you doing? 



MoBaby said:


> Hey all...sorry I havent updated here in a while.....
> 
> I dont remember the last thing I posted here b/c I am on a few other threads sorry if this is duplicate.. ANYWAYS I had to go to the RE on Wed because AF was still around and that was CD17...They did a scan and it wasnt good- my lining was very thick at 15mm and I have a 54mm right ovarian cyst...my progesterone was 0.7 (so I didnt ovulate even though CB digi ovulation had a smiley at CD 14 when neg the days before) and my HCG was still 9.6....SO he started me on provera to stop the bleeding, control the cyst and get the lining from stop growing which thankfully after 3 days on it AF seems to have stopped (no bleeding since yesterday afternoon).... So I take the provera until friday and then wait for AF. Based on when AF should have come vs when it will, I will be just a few days or so behind. BUT I dont know if RE will let me proceed with FET now in March due to all this stuff that came about. He wants me to do a natural FET but I kind of want to do medicated because of time off work. I have days set aside but now with the delay IDK if its going to work out. Will see. So I am waiting for AF to come then I have to call. I know medicated will work but RE is wondering if for some reasons I didnt respond to the estrogen/progesterone supplements...the medicated is way easier than the natural in terms of mointoring, etc. So here I am, in freaking limbo one more time. Sigh.

:hugs: Sorry things are so difficult right now. I hope that AF shows for you soon so that you can go on to the next cycle. Why does he want you to do a natural cycle instead of a medicated one? Is it to just give your body a break from meds? 



honeycheeks said:


> Started Estogen supplements today. ET is likely to be in first week of March. Im a nervous wreck this time. I just want to stay away from the world until this is over.

Fx for you! March will be here before you know it!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Mo.... I'm sorry you are going through this. Hopefully you and the RE can come up with a plan.

Honey... I'm doing a FET March 8th.


----------



## drsquid

Mo- what a pain so so sorry 

Honey and bomo- yay early march!!! As I've said before my bday is march 3 so... Lucky month.


----------



## GettingBroody

Mo - so sorry you're having to deal with all this on top of everything else you've been through :hugs: 

Honey - :hi: March will be here before you know it! (Same to you BOMO!!!)

Prayin - hope you're doing ok :hugs:

Lucie - fx'd for af really soon... :flower:

MrsC - hope you're a bit more comfortable this evening...

DrS - nearly 38 weeks! :shock:


----------



## MoBaby

I'm going to ask for medicated. He said something about me not absorbing the meds, etc but I really don't think that's the issue.. I seriously think something was wrong with the baby as how things happened but he's worried b/c the bleeding but I really new a schedule..


----------



## Jenn76

Mo:Sorry to hear about the delay. :hugs: I hope everything works out with the RE.

Honey: Good luck with your FET! 

MrsC: Good luck with your appointment tomorrow. Hopefully the girls come soon. Are your contractions regular? 

DrS: This week will be your week, I'm still guessing Thursday for you. Keep us updated!


----------



## MrsC8776

Jenn76 said:


> Mo:Sorry to hear about the delay. :hugs: I hope everything works out with the RE.
> 
> Honey: Good luck with your FET!
> 
> MrsC: Good luck with your appointment tomorrow. Hopefully the girls come soon. Are your contractions regular?
> 
> DrS: This week will be your week, I'm still guessing Thursday for you. Keep us updated!

Thank you! They aren't regular during the day but at night they tend to be pretty regular. During the day it's like 5 minutes here, 10 minutes there and so on. It's very confusing. :dohh:


----------



## Stinas

BOMO - Thank you! :happydance::flower:



drsquid said:


> stinas- yikes no one should use a tenaculum these days that is just poor technique. i do hsgs and we dont even have them on the tray. sorry you went through that

uggg I know! That stupid HORRIBLE gyno sent me there! Bitch! grrrr

Michelle - I think she is going to put me on the same meds as last time....Gonal F and Menopur.......and possibly the one that is similar to them....cant think of name.
Thank you sooooo much! :hugs::flower:

Pink - Yayyy for time off!!!!

bubumaci - I feel like they get bigger towards the end.

prayin - im sorry! :hugs:

Mo - This whole thing just sucks....Good luck with FET!!

Honey - Yayy for getting started!!!


Hope everyone is doing well!!! Nothing new to report here....BCP's and thats it so far. Feb is flying by......soon I will be poking myself away!


----------



## azlissie

Mo, I hope you can still do a FET in March. Best of luck!

Bomo, I really hope this FET does the trick. March 8th will be here soon and I'll be sending you positive vibes!

Bubu, sounds like you're off to a good start for this round!

Stinas, I'm pulling for you! I know you're disappointed to be facing IVF again but I think it's great that you can get started so quickly.

DrS and MrsC, I'm sure those babies will be making their appearance soon! Don't forget to post some pics as soon as you can. Try to enjoy what will hopefully be the last few days of your pregnancy.

Jenn, have you seen White Collar? I think there are 3 seasons on Netflix and I really like it.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Honey - how exciting to be starting again :) 

Mrs C - I'm doing good thanks. I can't believe I'm heading towards 30 weeks! It seems crazy to me! Probably not as crazy as you feel with the girls expected any day! Are you all ready for them? Nursery done? Etc? 

BOMO - march 8th really will be here in no time. I have everything crossed for you. 

Have a good day ladies.


----------



## bubumaci

Stinas - yes, if my feeling is anything to go by ... I feel like I am swelling up a bit and feeling a bit sore. So I am praying that I have lots of eggies and that there will be lots of ripe ones (really really hope so!!) and that the Tamoxifen does its magic, so we can do IMSI. I will find out tomorrow, how it is looking.

Hehe, if we do trigger tomorrow and ER on Friday, transfer will be 26th and first blood test March 3rd ... *FX'd*


----------



## Jenn76

Good Luck tomorrow Bubu! Things are going so fast for you, I can't wait to hear an update.

Stinas things are flying by so fast for you too. Only a little over a week until March is here, and hopefully a bunch of BFP's.

Thanks Azlissie I'll check that one out. I'm still engrossed in Criminal Minds, almost done season two. 

Has anyone heard from wantbaby? I'm Worried because she hasn't updated her journal for a week. I hope that both her and baby Aarav are doing well.


----------



## bubumaci

No Jenn, I haven't (and I've been wondering too) ... Hope everything is OK!!


----------



## Lindsay18

I was just thinking the same about Want. I've been stalking her journal too. I hope everything is ok since we've last heard from her!

Wow March is going to be an amazing month of BFP's!!!
Stinas, Bubu, BOMO, and Honey - I can't wait to hear about everything (I think I got everyone right???)
Mo - fingers crossed that your FET will be in March as well!
Drs and Mrs - I can't believe your little ones are going to be here any day!!!

AFM - feeling pretty well. Getting bigger and bigger lol. Can't believe 30 weeks is Friday already and then my shower is the following Sunday on March 3! Going so so fast! 
How is everyone else doing?!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi everyone

My blood results were a negative last week. I'm sorry I didn't update sooner, but I am still trying to come to terms with all of this and understand why, how and all the other questions that are unanswered. I have a follow up appointment on the 28th with my doctor...It's even harder for me this time around as I had a good feeling when we were doing the transfer. I noticed this time around I was sick again as if my body was fighting off a virus and low and behold they told me I was not pregnant....it was the same exact feeling as the last time but I was 5wks but the same sick and feverish feeling happened to me. Not sure if it's my body fighting my pregnancies off as if it is a sickness or what....hopefully they can give me some answers this time instead of the "we are not certain why it happened" explanation. Not sure if I can take that explanation this time around....

Thank you ladies for always being there rooting me on...you have been nothing but a great support to me <3

Lindsay...you are a true friend...thank you for always calming me down and bringing me back to being positive...my fight is not over...I will get there one day <3


----------



## MrsC8776

Pink gerbera said:


> Honey - how exciting to be starting again :)
> 
> Mrs C - I'm doing good thanks. I can't believe I'm heading towards 30 weeks! It seems crazy to me! Probably not as crazy as you feel with the girls expected any day! Are you all ready for them? Nursery done? Etc?
> 
> BOMO - march 8th really will be here in no time. I have everything crossed for you.
> 
> Have a good day ladies.

Yeah we have everything ready. We've been ready for a while because I was worried that hubby would be gone until it was time and I needed his help. So the nursery has been set up for a couple months now. Things really go fast until the last couple weeks! 



bubumaci said:


> Stinas - yes, if my feeling is anything to go by ... I feel like I am swelling up a bit and feeling a bit sore. So I am praying that I have lots of eggies and that there will be lots of ripe ones (really really hope so!!) and that the Tamoxifen does its magic, so we can do IMSI. I will find out tomorrow, how it is looking.
> 
> Hehe, if we do trigger tomorrow and ER on Friday, transfer will be 26th and first blood test March 3rd ... *FX'd*

Fx for triggering tomorrow!! 



Jenn76 said:


> Good Luck tomorrow Bubu! Things are going so fast for you, I can't wait to hear an update.
> 
> Stinas things are flying by so fast for you too. Only a little over a week until March is here, and hopefully a bunch of BFP's.
> 
> Thanks Azlissie I'll check that one out. I'm still engrossed in Criminal Minds, almost done season two.
> 
> Has anyone heard from wantbaby? I'm Worried because she hasn't updated her journal for a week. I hope that both her and baby Aarav are doing well.

I haven't heard from her either. Last update is in her journal. I hope everything is ok. 

Criminal Minds is a great show! I just got hooked on that one myself. 



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> My blood results were a negative last week. I'm sorry I didn't update sooner, but I am still trying to come to terms with all of this and understand why, how and all the other questions that are unanswered. I have a follow up appointment on the 28th with my doctor...It's even harder for me this time around as I had a good feeling when we were doing the transfer. I noticed this time around I was sick again as if my body was fighting off a virus and low and behold they told me I was not pregnant....it was the same exact feeling as the last time but I was 5wks but the same sick and feverish feeling happened to me. Not sure if it's my body fighting my pregnancies off as if it is a sickness or what....hopefully they can give me some answers this time instead of the "we are not certain why it happened" explanation. Not sure if I can take that explanation this time around....
> 
> Thank you ladies for always being there rooting me on...you have been nothing but a great support to me <3
> 
> Lindsay...you are a true friend...thank you for always calming me down and bringing me back to being positive...my fight is not over...I will get there one day <3

:hugs: I'm so sorry about the negative beta. I hope they can give you some real answers at your follow up. You deserve to have some real answers and not just the generic one. We are all here for you and we will always be cheering you on.


----------



## Lindsay18

Kathy- I'm here for you girl as you know- every step of the way!!! I'm really hoping for some answers for you too. I hope they can figure out why this is happening to you. It's so frustrating to see you go through this. The 28th needs to hurry up and get here!!!


----------



## Lucie73821

Hope you all are well. 

Had my follow up with the dr today. He wants me to have 2 AFs before FET. He says AF could arrive anytime in the next 5 weeks. So it looks like we will be doing FET in May. I'm not happy that we have to wait that long. :(


----------



## MoBaby

Lucie sorry you have to wait but with the methotrexate shot you should wait 3 months to conceive b/c the risks of birth defects. Sorry about the wait :( it sucks! I'm in limbo also as bleeding started back yesterday.. I hope this provera is working!

Kathy soo sorry :(


----------



## MrsC8776

Lucie73821 said:


> Hope you all are well.
> 
> Had my follow up with the dr today. He wants me to have 2 AFs before FET. He says AF could arrive anytime in the next 5 weeks. So it looks like we will be doing FET in May. I'm not happy that we have to wait that long. :(

So sorry you have to wait so long. May is going to be your month and the wait will be worth it all. 



MoBaby said:


> Lucie sorry you have to wait but with the methotrexate shot you should wait 3 months to conceive b/c the risks of birth defects. Sorry about the wait :( it sucks! I'm in limbo also as bleeding started back yesterday.. I hope this provera is working!
> 
> Kathy soo sorry :(

Sorry you are still in limbo. Fx that the provera is working for you. 

:hugs:


----------



## drsquid

prayin- im so sorry

lucie- *hugs* sucks about the wait.


----------



## GettingBroody

Lucie, Mo & Prayin - :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## bubumaci

Kathy - I am so so sorry that your beta was another negative! I really hope that this time they will be able to give you some answers! :hugs: to you Sweetie!!

Lucie - I am sorry that you have to wait a couple of months before proceeding with your FET! I know, when we are desperate to get going / keep going, that it feels like forever - but in the big picture of things, it is only 3 months :hugs: and that time will fly by, I promise (like it did for me from November to now). May will be here before you know it!

Mo ... :hug:


----------



## Pink gerbera

Prayin- I'm so sorry about your beta. I hope you can get proper answers on the 28th. A friend of mine was told she had a high immune system that was attacking the embryos. She took some extra tablets and she's now 18weeks preg so hopefully if they think that's what it is they can do the same for you :hugs:

Lucie - rubbish you're having to wait so long but it'll all be worth the wait in the end :)

Mo - hope things are ok with you. 

I was wondering about want as well. I hope she's ok? 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Mamali

wow Ladies,its been rough and bumpy. read the thread from beginning to end, those that got their bfp's and are expecting, congrats, and those still trying hang in there, our bfp's are close by. we are starting our first ivf, am seeing my dr saturday to start on lupron, has anyone here had lupron injections? any experiences will be helpful, my dr told me am doing the injections my self :wacko:


----------



## bubumaci

Pink - yes, she updated her journal today (well, my time today :) ). Her c-section site got infected, so that is now sorting itself out and LO has been on the off side too - so she has been really busy and not getting on FB much - but you can check out her journal :)

Mamali - :howdy: - welcome :)
Good luck with your IVF!! You will find this thread is full of incredibly supportive women :) I can't advise on the lupron I'm afraid, as I've never had to down reg...

AFM - U/S today and the doctor has said that we have about 11 big ones in there and very many smaller ones. Due to our situation, he said that - irrespective of what the blood results are today - that I shall trigger tomorrow evening and ER will be on Saturday morning. I have already jabbed the Gonal-F since getting home, so hopefully they won't suddenly move the trigger to tonight :D ... I am happy to give them an extra day to try to optimise.
The doctor did say that we have another option - of not doing a fresh transfer and doing a biopsy (which apparently increases the chance of implantation when doing the transfer) ... but since we are taking all embies to day 5 (and my history of blastocysts is not that great) I was too nervous that I wouldn't have any blasts to freeze on day 5 and that all the injections, op etc. would have been for nothing (not to mention the costs). So he agreed and said that I was a borderline candidate. I did say that if we don't get pregnant and do manage to have more blasts to freeze, that we could do the biopsy before the FET...


----------



## Lindsay18

Lucie - I am so sorry you have to wait :(. But maybe that's exactly what you need for your BFP!!!

Mamali - welcome!!! I haven't used Lupron, but as far as injections go, they're not as bad as you anticipate. It's not fun, I'm not going to lie, but they're not that bad and just keep telling yourself HOW IT'S SOOOO WORTH IT! Best of luck to you and we can't wait to hear your story. This is an amazing group of women that you found!

Bubu - YAY for ER already!!! I don't blame you about being cautious at all. You know your situation the best and if you are borderline then being a little extra careful might be a good idea! Can't wait to hear how it goes!!!


----------



## Mamali

Am already feeling at home. Thanks ladies.


----------



## Jenn76

Just read Wants journal myself, so glad to hear that both mommy and baby are doing ok. 

Kathy: I'm so sorry to hear you beta was negative. This process can be so heart wrenching. :hugs: Praying for you to get some answers, hopefully they can do some more testing. You have a great spirit, and that will make you a great mom one day. Hopefully your next cycle will bring you your BFP.

Lucie: Delays truly suck, my clinic makes you wait three months between all cycles. But they have a fantastic success rate so I believe they know what they are doing. I'm sure your RE is doing what is best to bring you your BFP. :hugs:

Bubu: Yeah for triggering tomorrow! Going to day five is a touch call, but I believe in it. I really hope this cycle brings you more blasts! It's nice that your RE does have more options in mind. I don't think I have ever heard of them doing biopsy on embryos. That's great that you have options like that available. Good Luck with your ER I hope some more of the smaller follies progress and you get lots of eggs. 

Mamali: :hi: Wow, props for reading through this whole thread!!!! I can imagine that took forever. Like the others have said this thread has the most amazing ladies in it. This whole process would have been impossible to go through without them. I never used Lupron but as to injections I was completely freaked out on giving them to myself. Not afraid of needles just afraid I would screw it up. Luckily the ladies on here helped me through it and in the end it wasn't bad at all. Congrats on getting started. Looking forward to following you on your journey to BFP!


----------



## michelle01

Stinas - I got your message! I will head to the post office Saturday to get the menopur sent to you ;)

drsq & MrsC - You both are almost there!!!

Mamali - Welcome! Congrats on starting ;) I did lupron, it was one of the easiest of all my injections. I always iced for 30 seconds before and after to help numb the area first. I was so scared with my first injection, but like Linsday said, it really isn't that bad. I went through 3 rounds of IVF too last year, so I did a lot of injections! Good luck!

Kathy - I am sooo sooo sorry :hugs: I know that this process is so hard and draining, but glad to hear you are not giving up...keep fighting!! It will happen! Sometimes for some of us, it just seems to take longer, and it is so unfair, but it will and can happen for you!!! I hope you get some answers at your follow-up!!

Bubu - Yay for triggering tomorrow and ER on Saturday ;) I am sure everything will go smoothly; I did day 5 on all my cycles and this last was success, so I am rooting for you ;)

Lucie - Sorry you have to wait so long; when I had my d&c, it took me 4 months to start again and it felt like forever, but I felt like I was in a much better place after having time to let my body recooperate and get back to normal. Keep busy and time will go by quickly for you!!! :hugs:

Mobaby - Hope things get better for you soon!

Hope everyone else is good! It is freezing here in Chicago for the past couple days! I am so ready for Spring weather. I have my high risk appt setup for March 22 and will get to find out the gender too :) My poor DS is so sick now too; so last night was rough, I have been up since 3am cause he was burning a 101.5 fever and has an ear infection. Being pg and not getting sleep sucks :wacko:


----------



## MoBaby

Jenn I think the biopsy means PGD ...my clinic does it then bring you back for fet as well. 

Yay for triggering soon bubu!! This has to be your turn!!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hi everyone! 

Kathy, I am so sorry! This processes is such a difficult one to be going through! Hopefully when you see your RE you will get some answers.

Bubu... Yay for ER!!! Fingers, toes, and everything else crossed that this is it for you!


Mamali... Welcome! I am currently on Lupron and don't find the injections to be as bad as I was expecting.

Stinas... I got your message and am sending your meds today.

Lucie, I'm sorry you have to wait so long.

How is everyone else? Hopefully doing well!!

AFM, I'm enjoying my week off. I took my nieces to a play date with a friend yesterday and have a blood draw in a little while then I'm getting my hair cut and having lunch with a friend today. The estrace patches are giving me headaches again but ah well.


----------



## Mamali

BabyOnMyOwn really? I hope mine won't be also. But what of mood swings or reactions to it? And how far along are you with the injections? We could be IVF buddies yayyyy :happydance:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Thank u ladies <3


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Welcome Mamali.....you joined a great thread....awesome ladies on here.


----------



## bubumaci

Actually, perhaps it was easy to misunderstand what I wrote - my transfers have always been day 5. But the past two ICSIs they froze fertilised eggs on day one and we used those for the FETs.

The biopsy is not on the embryos - it's on me (my lining). Apparently, women who have been biopsied produce something that makes them get pregnant in the following cycle when doing FET...??

Sooooo - my doctor rang me and we have one further complication. Today, my progesterone was 1,6. It is apparently my reaction to the Gonal-F I have been injecting (last time I did the ICSI, it was 1,7 day before triggering and first time was 1,3 the day I triggered). There are statistics which show that if the progesterone is high right before triggering (and it only goes up), that there is a lower chance of getting pregnant (the endometrium is "older" and not as healthy). So what we have now agreed is :
We see how the eggs are doing on day 5. If there are blasts, they will be frozen and they will do a biopsy on me on day 5. If there are no blasts, then we will transfer the two best ones and hope for the best.

In my heart I am now hoping that we do have blasts even more than I have in the past (I have always prayed for blasts), that we can freeze them and that we do the biopsy. That can give us some good insight into perhaps other reasons why we have not been successful so far with our last 5 tries.

Since we will be flying to the US the first weekend of April for a wedding (over for a week), I think it would make sense to skip the next cycle, since transfer would be right before travelling ... but I need to discuss with the doctor, if we do the biopsy next Thursday, whether we would still see the positive effects two cycles later ...


----------



## drsquid

Mamali- I did Lupron. Shots didnt hurt but I felt like crap on it. Made you essentially menopausal. So I was tired cranky etc. gonal and the stims (heh sounds like a band) I felt fine.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Mamali, I agree with what drs said. I feel like crap on the Lupron! Moody, I cry at everything and tired. 

I am doing a FET this cycle and as of now it is scheduled for March 8th.


----------



## Mamali

O my, just read a lot about it. The side effects are scary, and the moods are :wacko: . One lady almost left her marriage when she was having the injections. I told my hubby to read up on it so he knows what to expect, emotions and all.


----------



## Mamali

drs did u get pregnant after the lupron?


----------



## michelle01

Mamali - I cannot begin to tell you how many fights I got into with DH after starting injections. The hormones really mess with you and when it is happening you know it, but you cannot control it. I told DH when I started the third cycle he may want to move out for 2 weeks :haha: At least prepare him of what may come ;)

And lupron is to essentially shut things down....then you will start your stimming meds which will get your follicles growing and then they monitor you closely to see when you will be ready for egg retrieval.


----------



## drsquid

Yup. I had amazing results with ivf (however I likely never needed it, doc kept not testing my sperm bank sperm and claiming it was just my eggs cause of my age 39... Found out the donor was crap). Once I got changed donors and did ivf I got pregnant first try but I don't want to claim my results were typical (I'm single, did not have a history of trying to get pregnant and failure other than the 4 rounds of iui with terrible sperm).


----------



## michelle01

drsq - When are those babies coming xx


----------



## GettingBroody

Welcome Mamali!!! :hi: Wow, I can't believe you read the whole thread!! :shock: I was on Buserelin for down reg instead of Lupron but I found it fine. Menopur stings though! What stimm will you be using? Hope we'll be reading about your bfp really soon!!! :dust:

Bubu - fx'd for lots of blasts!! I hadn't heard of that procedure before - it sounds interesting...! Happy triggering!! :dust:


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies here are my little miracles at 7 weeks!!!
 



Attached Files:







536883_420719184679153_1958967297_n.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 23


----------



## bubumaci

Ahhhhhhh *swoon* hello Colin and Lily :) :hugs:


----------



## Lindsay18

Haj- omg!!!! They are so precious!!! Congratulations. What beautiful babies!!!


----------



## michelle01

OMG Haj!!! Absolutely precious; sleeping babies are just something so amazing to stare at :) So so happy for you! How are they doing?


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi girls

Sorry I've not been on in a while, I had my follow up in December following our BFN in September 2012, the doctors have arranged a laparoscopy to check tubes and get rid of the fluid before we try again. As I'm waitin on the NHS my lap is not u til1st May (although I'm on standby for a cancellation) before we can use our frozen embies - so might not be able to try again until June.

The waiting but praying that this time it works. I've been following everyone's journeys, but its been so hard keeping up with everyone when I feel stuck in limbo.

Does anyone know how Long after the lap I have to wait until we can try again? Or anything we can ask the doctors to while I'm under? X x x


----------



## GettingBroody

Oh wow Haj, thay are just too sweet for words!!! :D

Likkle - :hi: Sorry you're kind of stuck in limbo land :hugs: It'll all be worth it in the end when you see those 2 pink lines though!! :D I don't know anything about laps I'm afraid, hopefully someone else can answer your questions...


----------



## Likklegemz

Thanks hun, it's so frustrating, just notified you BFP was on my birthday!


----------



## Mamali

Michelle01 I told my hubby to expect a totally different me :wacko: for the next one month or so.
Drs wish u a 'funtastic' delivery.
Gettingbroody thanks, and am glad I did. Read such amazing and inspiring experiences.
Haj congrats :hugs: they are adorable :kiss:


----------



## MoBaby

Haj your babies are amazing!! Wow!


----------



## drsquid

Haj- yay gorgeous. 

Sigh I dunno. Monday I'm getting induced if they don't turn up by then. 38 weeks today.


----------



## GettingBroody

Likklegemz said:


> Thanks hun, it's so frustrating, just notified you BFP was on my birthday!

Well, my birthday is July 1st so depending on when your FET is in June maybe you'll get your bfp on mine!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Haj they are gorgeous!! How are you all doing?


----------



## michelle01

Wow drsq, they must be really comfy in there :). At least you know they will be here by Monday!!!


----------



## drsquid

70% effaced 1 cm dilated. Ob did a sweep. Fingers crossed. And she is the one on call Saturday so that would be perfect


----------



## Lindsay18

Yay, Drs!!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## almosthere

Haj-they are BEAUTIFUL!....not that you didn't know that already! ;) congrats again

Dr-yippee-getting close!!! How was the sweep? It sounds so uncomfortable...

welcome and gl mamai


----------



## Stinas

bubumaci - Yay for ER already!!! That sounds like a really good plan! Come on azoo baby!!! 

Mamali - Welcome!!! There are AMAZING ladies here! Over the almost past year we have all become pretty close (IMO). My favorite thread!

michelle - You are the BEST! Thank you very much!! Its going to be a GREAT help! :hugs:
OMG im soooo sick of this cold weather too! I was miserable today...spring fever is in full effect! I even did my nails a spring color because I have just had enough with this 20 degree weather! grrr!
Yay for gender scan!!!!! What do you "feel" it will be?

BOMO - :hugs: Thank you sooo much!!! You guys mean soo much! Took some stress off of us! I really appreciate it! 
Grrrr for headaches! All worth it though! :hugs::flower: I always found drinking a nice cold unsweet iced tea helps for some reason! 

Haj - OMG!!!!!!! SUPER DUPER CUTE!!!!!! :baby::baby::flower:

Likklegemz - Hii!!! I know being in limbo sucks, but for me at least, I found it nice not to have to worry about TTC/IVF......i got to clear my mind a bit. Little time out from my TTC life.

Dr - Apparently you have a comfy womb lol


----------



## azlissie

Haj, your babies are adorable! I love how they are all cuddled up together.

Likkle, I did an IUI the month after my lap - I don't know if different dr's have different wait times but mine wanted to jump right back in. My RE found several spots of endo, a cyst on one ovary, and then a polyp in my uterus. Be prepared to have some shoulder pain after the lap - they use some kind of gas to inflate your abdomen and for some reason it makes your shoulder hurt for a few days.

Welcome, mamali! Best of luck with your upcoming cycle.

AFM, nothing real exciting going on. We had snow here, which only happens about once every 10 years, so my students were completely goofy all afternoon - they were so excited there was no teaching them anything!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Yay Drs. . . getting closer!!


----------



## haj624

Were doing great!!! Sorry I haven't been on much but twins is A LOT of work! Its all soooo worth it though!!! Glad to see everyone is doing so well


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

OMG Haj....they are absolutely breath taking. Congrats and God bless!!!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Haj congratulations they are amazing :)

Mamali welcome to a great supportive thread!

Bubu Yey for ER already :) 

Have a good day all


----------



## GettingBroody

DrS - you're getting closer!!! :dance: 

Afm, had a small bit of spotting during the night so up in the hospital now for a quick check. Baby kicking fine this morning so hopefully it's nothing to worry about. Just saw the midwife and heard the hb which sounds perfect. Waiting to see the ob now. Will update ye later!


----------



## GettingBroody

Quick update - all looking fine during internal exam and on ultrasound (although the technician did say the baby's head is very low down, not sure if that's a worry or just a fact?!) Because this isn't my first spotting incident they've decided to keep me in overnight just to be safe. Also gave me the steroid injection for the baby's lungs as a precaution. Hoping to be home tomor but in the meantime just going to put my feet up and enjoy a bit of r&r! Just hope the food here is nice!:haha:


----------



## Lindsay18

Getting - Glad to hear that everything looks ok and that they are keeping you just for precaution! I was told that my baby was head down around how far along you are, but idk if they meant low or not. I'd ask just to make sure :) Rest up!


----------



## Mamali

GeettingBroody good to hear everything is ok, and enjoy the food :haha:


----------



## Jenn76

Michelle: Sorry to hear DS is sick, I hope he feels better soon. Yeah for getting a gender scan appointment. Happy 15 weeks!

BOMO: Glad to hear you are enjoying your break. I had a "Me" day yesterday too, got my hair cut, lunch with DH and a massage. It was nice to get out of the house. Headaches suck I had them too, I hope they go away soon. Not much longer for your FET! 

Bubu: I hope you do get a bunch of Blasts! The biopsy sounds like a good option. FX for you.

Haj: Adorable! Congrats! So nice to see the first babies of this thread.

Likkle: Welcome back! Sorry to hear you are in limbo. May will be here before you know it. Sorry I don't know anything about laps, but I have heard others on here getting them and not getting delayed long. FX for you!

DrS: Ooooh, so close! Hoping Saturday is your day.

Azlissie: Wow I can't believe you have snow down there. Our weather here keeps shifting one day it feels like spring next it is minus twenty and two feet of snow. 

Broody: Glad to hear everything looks good and that they are keeping you as a precaution. My girl has been low since the beginning her head can't get any lower. OB isn't concerned so I'm sure it's fine for you as well. Rest up and enjoy the hospital food!


----------



## michelle01

Stinas - Your welcome ;) Glad I can help!! I really have been thinking girl....and really I just care that this LO is healthy, however IF I had a choice, I would love another boy ;)

Getting - Glad you are doing better and LO is good! Not sure about the head down, but maybe ask for some reassurance! I had those injections for the lungs with DS; did they do them in your bum?? I had to have two, one in each side 24 hours apart; I ended up in the hospital for a week with him around 33 weeks or so. Hang in there and get some rest :) Oh and I saw your bday is July 1; that is my DS's bday too ;)

drsq - Those babies are coming :) Cannot wait to hear your update!!!

MrsC - Hope your appt goes well today!!

Jenn - Thanks!! DS is finally starting to feel better....when he is sick I get so worried that I am gonig to catch it, but I have been lucky to avoid it. How are you feeling?

az - This weather is CRAZY!!!! We are supposed to get more snow today/tomorrow and I thought we were done with it.


----------



## sekky

Haj your little ones are so cute


----------



## sekky

Getting - rest up and enjoy the food:winkwink:

Mamali - Welcome. This is an amazing thread with very supportive ladies. (Sent you a personal message.)

Dr - :happydance: meeting you cuties soon. I bet you can't wait

Mrs C - How are thou doing? Are they here yet?:wacko:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

GettingBroody said:


> Quick update - all looking fine during internal exam and on ultrasound (although the technician did say the baby's head is very low down, not sure if that's a worry or just a fact?!) Because this isn't my first spotting incident they've decided to keep me in overnight just to be safe. Also gave me the steroid injection for the baby's lungs as a precaution. Hoping to be home tomor but in the meantime just going to put my feet up and enjoy a bit of r&r! Just hope the food here is nice!:haha:

Good Morning Getting :winkwink:

Glad to hear all is looking good.....Enjoy the R&R :hugs:


----------



## never2late70

Hi Lovely's I'm Back! 
Wow so much to catch up on. I have been stalking, because I know so many of you are so close to delivery. :happydance:

AS for me: We have our egg donor. She's a beauty. Educated, musically talented and most importantly a "proven donor" meaning her donations have resulted in live births.

We have one little snag which I'm hoping to get solved today. we're 6k (cash) short. I'm going this morning to see if I can get a loan on my truck. I will get this..Like my journal says..This whole process is about 18k and I'm a measly 6k short..such a small number in my head..lol

So many of you have been along with me for the ride this last year..I LOVE seeing all of your successes and pray for those of us still waiting.

Haj! Beautiful babies!

Prayers and Blessings'
~Angie


----------



## MoBaby

Angie that's great! Sorry about the cash shortage ; having to have all this $$ to have a baby is crazy! But well worth it! Dh and I have spent thousands and we are back at square one.... More off the roll, right? Luckily we had been saving to pay off the suv so we are okay for 2 more fets and a full round of ivf if needed.. 

Getting: scary but glad all is okay!! Rest up!
Drs: babies soon!! 

Afm I'm gonna call re today/tomorrow as last provera tomorrow and af will come 3-5 days after that... Af was due sat but since I never ovulated this cycle and had bleeding most days over the last 3 weeks it's a provera period! I'm hoping that re will say its okay AND let me do medicated vs natural. I am stressed just looking at the natural cycle instructions.. Opks 3 times daily; come in with lh surge and if it's on weekend all on call dr, have bloods to confirm lh surge, ultrasound and trigger then transfer... I don't have time for that!!! :)


----------



## GettingBroody

Thanks girls! I asked one of the midwives about the baby's low position and she said it was nothing to worry about. Dh is just gone home now to walk the dogs and he'll be back up again later. My mum is planning on calling up too. We're very lucky in that the hospital is only about 10-15 mins from our house...


----------



## jchic

Getting - dont worry, hoping all is just fine. My little girl is also head down, I think that most just get in that position around this time, so dont worry unless they told you it was something to worry about. I think its more of a precaution, so hang in there and make sure to rest up!

Hoping all you ladies are fantastic! Thinking of all of you and sending all my love and well wishes. Work has been so very busy and by the time I get home I am POOPED! Had my scan today and Baby Girl is 2lbs 9oz and Baby Boy is 2lbs 10oz. She is head down and he is laying sideways. All growth is perfect and normal. They think they are able to see another kidney at this point (as I posted before, on the boy they were only able to see 1 kidney) but its in the wrong place (pelvis). The right kidney is normal and functioning at 100%. We went to see a specialist who is not in the slightest bit concerned and all is ok. He will be there when the babies arrive and will take the boy for an u/s to see definitively what the situation is. If the 2nd kidney (functioning or not) is not interfering or blocking anything they will leave it at is as there is no need to remove it. Next growth scan is in 2 weeks. 
Cant wait to meet my two little miracles!!!!!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

HI Jchic! Glad to hear all is well!!!!


----------



## jchic

Kathy! How are you doing mama?


----------



## almosthere

Welcome back angie! must be so exciting to have found an egg donor and have a new plan set in place! GL with your loan!

getting-do not worry about the low position-my little one is so low that at my ultrasound a couple days ago i had to get an internal US because his head was blocking my cervix LOL I think he is on my bladder today too...peeing like crazy! Like others said-it is normal for baby to get into birthing position at this point in pregnancy! 

jchic glad to hear your scan went well!

hope all others are doing well....I am 26weeks today and just dying to meet baby already!


----------



## azlissie

Happy 26 weeks, Almost! You're further along than I realized.

Angie, welcome back!! I'm so glad to hear you've found a donor. Best of luck coming up with the funds - does your RE do any kind of financing or payment plans?

Getting, relax and enjoy that hospital food


----------



## drsquid

jchic- yeah "wandering" kidneys is relatively common and people do fine with just 1 anyway. glad to hear the growth was good etc

yay for good (great ) donors =)

built the 2nd glider today, and baked cookies and took a nap.. still nothing.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

jchic said:


> Kathy! How are you doing mama?

Its rough I will not lie...but I will get there one day....I have a follow up next week and should be able to try again soon enough :happydance:.....


----------



## Stinas

Getting - Glad everything is ok!! Enjoy that R&R!

Angie - HIIII!!! Happy to see you back and back with a plan! Grrr I HATE that all this crap is soooo much money! Its such a shame its sooo hard to get the money for all of this. grrr! 

Jess - Glad to hear all is well!!! 

Almost - Happy 26 weeks!

Dr - lol glad your being productive while waiting for the babies to come!


----------



## GettingBroody

Jchic - delighted all looks well with your two! It's great that they can tell about your little boy's kidneys at this stage so that there is a specialist ready and waiting to give him a once over when he gets here. But if the specialist isn't concerned at this stage then I'm sure you don't need to be either :thumbup:

Angie - :hi: Good to see you! Delighted you've found a great donor but so sorry you're falling short on the money side. Hope you get it sorted soon. This whole process is hard enough without having to worry about financial stuff too... :hugs:

Prayin - hang in there hon, your bfp is waiting for you... :hugs: :flower: :hugs:

Thanks for all the reassurances about the baby's position ladies. And about the steroids Michelle :thumbup: Slept fine most of the night but woke up about 430 and couldn't get comfy enough to get back to sleep. Wake up around that time at home most nights at the moment too but it's easier to drift back off in your own bed... Finally gave up at about 5. Very glad I have the iPad here so I can read and go online without disturbing the other lady in the room by turning on a light - otherwise I'd have been staring at the wall in darkness for hours!!


----------



## Mamali

GettingBroody :hugs: but you are going home today, right?


----------



## GettingBroody

Hopefully! Have to wait for the doctors to come do their morning rounds and see what they say though... Midwife was just in checking bp, hb etc and all still looking fine there.


----------



## bubumaci

Angieeeee :) Glad to see you're back and very glad to hear that you have a plan in place. All fingers and toes are crossed that you manage to get the last couple of K!

Don't know about you ladies, but I really think that here, where we have a negative development in the birth rate, and where it is in the state's interest that more people have children, that people like us who have to pay out of pocket (because of the insurance companies' policy of "whomever's fault it is has to pay" - which means, because it is DH, my private insurance doesn't pay a cent and his pays only his costs ... 40 EUR???)) end up having to spend a fortunate trying to get pregnant and have a baby - that there should be some sort of fund / state support. *sniff*

Oh ... triggered last night at 11 pm and I have to be at the clinic at 9 tomorrow morning. Am really wondering, what will happen on Thursday!

Wishing you all a happy Friday :)


----------



## GettingBroody

Yay congrats on triggering Bubu!!! :dance: Totally agree with you about the funding! The Irish government covers all of our meds which was is a big chunk of the costs and was a great relief to us since not one of the insurance companies here makes any provisions for fertility treatments - grrrr!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Angie - great to see you back and getting going again :) I hope you manage to find the money. It totally sucks having to pay. We have a postcode lottery here, some places in the uk get 3 goes free some only one. I only got one free so we paid for our cycle but that did mean we were able to choose the clinic which was a bonus for us. 

Bubu - Yey for triggering :) Can't wait to hear about your bfp. 

Dr - it's so close now! I bet you can't wait!

MrsC - how's everything going with you????

Lindsay - happy 30 weeks :)

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Getting - I hope they let you home today!


----------



## bubumaci

Getting meds paid for would be a huge financial relief for us too - unfortunately ... nope, meds don't get paid for either :(


----------



## GettingBroody

Thanks! Although the last midwife in said that they often don't let you home until you've had 24 hours spotting free and I had a tiny bit again this morning. Really light though so we'll see...!


----------



## bubumaci

Thanks Pink ... can't wait for our bfp either (although, if we have some blasts this cycle, then it might be a while before we get the bfp, because we would go for it cycle after next, since we are flying to the US for a wedding on April 5th)...

Or do you guys think it would be OK to go for the transfer next cycle?
We would probably be flying on the day of the beta, so it would be wiser I think to wait until the cycle after. Just hope that the positive effects of the biopsy last for two cycles...?


----------



## Jenn76

Michelle: Glad to hear DS is on the mend. How have you been with your stomach pains? Is the change in diet working? I'm doing well, just counting down the days! 

Angie: Welcome back, you have been missed! That's great news that you found a donor, I hope the finances get sorted out soon. When will you be starting? I'm excited to follow your journey.

Jess: Glad to hear both babies are doing great! I'm not sure how I missed it but this is the first I have heard of your kidney issues. :hugs: I just read through you journal, sorry to hear you have been going through this ordeal. I'm so happy to hear that it won't affect your sons life and praying for the birth scan to go well. Hopefully it can stay where it is without harming anything and without needing surgery. 

Mobaby: FX that you can do your medicated cycle soon. Natural does sound like a pain. Having to test at work and then rush to have bloods not convenient at all. I hope AF comes on cue and you can get started.

Almost: Congrats on 26 weeks!!!! 

Broody: Gotta love the iPad, I'm having trouble sleeping tonight too and lying here on mine. It will go to the hospital with me when it is time as well. I hope you get to sleep in your own bed tonight.

Bubu: Yeah for triggering :happydance: Good Luck tomorrow! I agree that fertility should be covered by more insurance or health plans. It's not like we are asking that cosmetic surgeries be covered! It sucks that some places cover it and others don't. And it is crazy that some companies only cover it if the primary holder is the issue. if you are paying for a family insurance plan all members should be covered the same. 

AFM: Long night for me last night. Noticed my dog was in pain just as the regular clinics closed, so had to take her to the all night emergency hospital. Turns out it was an impacted anal gland, yuck! It was ready to rupture so good that we got her in. They had to put her under to do the procedure so we were stuck there late and it cost $400. Fun times! Today I have an OB appointment, just found out recently that my OB is leaving on a sabbatical next week so now I need to find another. :dohh: Not really happy since I picked her for her experience in multiples. And since frustration always seems to come in three, at least for me, I just got my appointment card for my next ultrasound and it isn't until March 18. I'll be 35w5d then! It freaks me out that I'm not getting the weekly fluid checks that my OB said I would. They usually start after 28 weeks. I don't get NST tests either so my only check ups are with my OB. They said they would start my weekly scans the week after March 18, I'll probably have the babies by then. I'm sure everything will be fine just a little paranoid first pregnancy and all. So that's my rant! Been up since 4am, it's now 5:30 and DH's alarm will go off in 30 mins so I guess I'm not getting back to sleep, lol! Oh on a positive note... Just got the iPhone5 for my Bday :happydance: 

Hope all is well with everyone else. Happy Friday!!!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Jenn - sorry you've had a run of bad news! Very glad you spotted your dogs trouble before it turned into something serious (and possibly even more expensive!) though... That's a pity about your OB particularly since you picked her specially. Hope you find someone else you like! Yay for the iPhone 5 - I think I may be due some sort of an upgrade soon, constantly checking my plan but nothing yet! And yes I <3 my iPad! Got it from dh for my 30th birthday a few years back - best present EVER!!! 

Afm, since I had that bit of spotting this morning I'm here tonight again I'm afraid. Don't really mind to be honest. Would rather be here where they are keeping an eye on things then to go home now and then have to come back in again in a few hours if there's more. I'm sure I'd be a bit more worried if I was at home too. Right now I'm very relaxed so that's the way I want to keep it! My brother is calling up later with his netbook full of movies and series for me so that'll be another thing to keep me entertained :thumbup: Going to get dh to bring up my own pillow later too, think that may have been part of my problem getting back to sleep this morning...


----------



## Lindsay18

Getting - glad you're doing better!

Jenn - That's terrible about your OB AND your puppy. My puppy was just at the vet on Saturday for a ruptured anal gland actually. He's only 4lbs so I was really worried. He's ok now - on meds, was on pain pills and wipes etc. I hope your dog feels better soon!

Jess - so glad to hear the scan went well! I can't believe how soon it is until we are due! When is your shower?! Mine is next Sunday - March 3.

Pink - Happy 30 weeks to you too!!!

Bubu - So exciting that it's happening already for you! I feel like it's happening so fast!!! I think whatever you choose as far as which cycle to do the transfer is totally up to you as you know your situation best. If traveling is going to make you nervous etc, then wait a cycle. xoxo


----------



## jchic

Jenn - That is terrible about the OB! Is there someone else in the same practice group that you feel comfortable with? I think you will have these babies by March 18th :) 
Also so happy your dog is ok....I know its so hard (and expensive!!!) to see them in pain. You are a great mama! Happy Birthday and enjoy that new iphone girl! Thanks for the kind words xoxo

Bubu - Happy triggering WOOHOO! Praying for a BIG FAT POSITIVE for ya!

Getting - hoping you can go home soon, but you are being monitored so closely which is such a nice relief

Linds - my shower was Jan 27th! Cant wait to hear all about yours. You are literally going to be so overwhelmed with gifts, its great! We came home and the nursery was like stockpiled half way up to the ceiling! Its nice though because we dont need much of anything, just little things. Happy 30 weeks, you look awesome! Miss you!!!!

Pink - Happy 30 weeks!

DrS - hoping your babies come this weekend. FINGERS CROSSED!!!!

Az, Mo, Kathy and everyone else - TGIF! xoxo


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Good Morning <3

Bubu - Yay for trigger!!!!!!!! So excited for you!!!! 

Jenn- Happy Happy Birthday! Glad to hear that you were able to get the dog to the dr. in time.

Jchic....TGIF it is ...whoot whoot! lol.....xoxo

Getting....I agree with you I would rather be there because at home I would be a worry wart! lol....Glad your spirits are up...xoxoxo


Hugs and kisses to all! Have a wonderful weekend ladies!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Jess - OMG I had no idea it was that long ago!! LOL We need to talk more! That's so great that you got so much stuff! So happy for you :) You need to text me a new bump pic ASAP! 

Kath - hey girl!!! XOXO


----------



## MrsC8776

Hey ladies just a quick update. Been in L&D since yesterday. The girls should be coming today. 

Sorry for no personals but I'll try to catch up with you all when I can. :flower:


----------



## Lindsay18

AHHHHHH YAY MRS!!!! Can't wait to hear the official news and see pictures!!! I hope you have a very smooth delivery and am so excited for you that you get to meet your sweet baby girls soon!!! xoxo


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

MrsC8776 said:


> Hey ladies just a quick update. Been in L&D since yesterday. The girls should be coming today.
> 
> Sorry for no personals but I'll try to catch up with you all when I can. :flower:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

So excited for you!!!!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Lindsay18 said:


> Jess - OMG I had no idea it was that long ago!! LOL We need to talk more! That's so great that you got so much stuff! So happy for you :) You need to text me a new bump pic ASAP!
> 
> Kath - hey girl!!! XOXO

heyyyyyyy!!!! lol....I will be sending you an interesting text in about 10 minutes :winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## Mamali

Mrs wish u a safe delivery dear :hugs:


----------



## GettingBroody

:yipee:


----------



## Jenn76

Broody: Sorry you are stuck there but it's great they are watching you so close.

MrsC: Yeah!!!!!!! Wishing you the best of luck for a safe delivery!!! Can't wait to hear the news!!! :happydance:

Back from my OB appointment and it looks like I am getting referred back to my RE. I debated on asking him to be my OB in the beginning but he only works at the hospital one day a week and only sees 6 patients so I figured it would be easier to go with someone else.


----------



## michelle01

Lindsay & Pink - Happy 30 weeks girls :)

Almost - Happy 26 weeks :)

MrsC - I am stalking your journal today!! So excited for you and DH!

Bubu - That is great for triggering ;) 

Getting - Even though you are stuck there, you are right in at least they can monitor you closely! And enjoy your time to rest ;)

Jenn - I am glad your doggie is OK; it is scary and late night vet visits are no fun and certainly get so expensive! And that stinks about your OB;but so great you get to go back to your RE, at least they treated you from the beginning and have the experience. I cannot believe how close you are getting ;) I am doing better; I went back to my clean eating, so all healthy for the most part and what a difference! When I started this pregnancy I was craving carbs, so probably ended up being a shock to my system. The other day I ate some bad salad (it was starting to go bad and thought I would be OK eating it)....BAD BAD BAD idea, I was so sick for 8 hours. 

Happy Friday girls :)


----------



## sekky

MrsC8776 said:


> Hey ladies just a quick update. Been in L&D since yesterday. The girls should be coming today.
> 
> Sorry for no personals but I'll try to catch up with you all when I can. :flower:

:happydance::yipee::wohoo: Mrs C - wishing a safe delivery. stalking your journal. Bet DH is so excited like you are too


----------



## MoBaby

Mrsc yay! Finally here!! 

Getting sorry about the hosp stay but good place to be for baby :) hope all settles down soon!

Jenn: sorry for all the troubles you are having! I tried to get my re to keep me for entire pregnancy but he said he hasn't delivered a baby in years so probably I don't want him to deliver me but I figure if he can remove a 10cm fibroid from my uterus without damaging anything he can do a simple c section.... Didn't work. He won't let me stay after the first tri... I'm gonna ask again lol! I love my RE though!


----------



## drsquid

Mrsc is apparently being sectioned at some point today (too lazy to do the time math). 

Doggie and Ob (sorry on phone, Jen I think)- poor bugger. My boy cat got bladder stones twice both times of course on holiday weekends. 

Bubu- flights should be no big deal but if you think you'd blame yourself later or worry too much about it then skip it. But it is truly unlikely to be a problem

Afm- still nothing. Spotting still from the stripping. Went grocery shopping with dad to get out of the house. Tomorrow would rock cause my Ob will already be the one on but I'm not that hopeful. Still haven't even packed any hospital stuff for me.


----------



## Jenn76

LOL Dr I packed a couple weeks ago and I'm 6 weeks behind you. FX they come soon. 

Just saw in MrsC's journal the babies are here and she is recovering. :happydance:


----------



## GettingBroody

MrsC - :yipee:!!!!

DrS - ugh, bladder stones, dangerous business for male cats... Did they have to operate or were they able to clear him with just medication/flushing? All my 3 cats have suffered on and off with bladder crystals. They're on a special diet now to stop them from developing - expensive stuff!!


----------



## Mamali

Mrs yayyyyy congrats :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Gettingbroody how are you feeling :hugs:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Congrats MrsC!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## almosthere

Congrats mrsc woohoo!!! <3


----------



## drsquid

He got better with flushing. I used the special food for a while. But I got a water fountain thing and he has been fine ever since (like 5 yrs or so). He drinks out of the toilet too which I don't discourage cause anything that gets enough water into him. They are both 13 and doing great.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

How are you feeling Dr?


----------



## drsquid

I'm ok. Back hurts at the moment from doing hours of latch hook on the couch. Otherwise I've got nothing. Occasional Braxton hicks but nothing more. The other problem is I can't pee. Totally annoying.


----------



## GettingBroody

Can't pee? Is that a sign of things progressing?! That's great that your cats didn't have any more bouts. We tried to wean ours off the food once or twice and were back to the vet for meds a few weeks later :dohh: Think it's because 2 of them don't particularly get on so that causes tension which apparently increases crystal formation (strange creatures!!:wacko:) They only need the special food once a day now though which is good cos it is seriously high in calories - they got really overweight when they were on it for 2 meals!!!


----------



## drsquid

I dunno. It sucks. Your bladder is full but nothing happens. Feel like an old dude with prostrate problems. Sometimes rocking and changing position works sometimes you just gotta wait sucks in the middle of the night. 

Yeah cats aren't sure how they feel about each other... It has only been 13 yrs... Umm btw I posted pics on twin bumps yesterday and they are pretty close to the end of the thread likely still on the last page. Still not on my computer only my phone.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Mrs C - congratulations!! Can't wait to see pics and hear the story :) Hope you and the girls are doing well. 

Dr - you next :) Sorry about the peeing. 

Jenn - you've had a real time of it! I hate to see our doggies in pain. Still not stabilised my dogs diabetes but he's much better than he was!

Jchic - wow didn't know you'd had the baby shower already. How exciting :)

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Jenn76

DrS: Yikes another thing to look forward to in the late stages of pregnancy. Do you know yet whether you will be doing a section or vaginal?

Broody: My cat had the crystal blockage too, we just switched to low ash food. Is that what you have yours on? We ended up getting it at the grocery store and I don't think it cost more. Only had the issue once too so the food worked.

Pink: Thanks! Doggie is much better now that we removed the ecollar. She was so bothered by it she kept thrashing around and banging into walls. I hope your doggie stabilizes soon. It going to be weird when our babies come, up to now the dogs have been my babies. I cry everytime something happens to them, even when I know they will be fine. I'm going to be a mess when one of my babies gets sick. 

MrsC: Can't wait to see some pics! I hope you and the girls get to go home soon.


----------



## Lindsay18

Mrs- so exciting!!! 

Drs- you're soooo close!!!

AFM- idk if anyone can relate, but lately when I wake up in the middle of the night to pee, I've had bad right lower back pain kind of near my kidney. After I go to the bathroom it doesn't go away and I am in super pain while laying in bed regardless of position. It goes away after a little while but last night I almost woke DH to take me to the ER. Anyone else have this? The pain doesn't come back during the day etc so I don't think it's a UTI (I used to get them chronically so I don't think this is that).


----------



## GettingBroody

Jenn - no they're on a special food from the vets that dissolves struvites if they form... They do very well on and have ended up on meds the few times we stopped so they're on it for good now... Better to have them safe and healthy even if the food does cost a bit more!

Lindsay - no experience of that I'm afraid... Hope you figure it out!

Afm, sent home this morning :D Still spotting a small bit but they've checked everything out and all seems fine so they were happy for me to go home because I live so nearby. I'm to take the week off work to relax, not on bed rest but must just take it easy. Back up to the hospital Tuesday week for check-up...


----------



## almosthere

Lindsay-could it be sciatica?


----------



## Mamali

Getting its good u are back home, also better that you live close to the clinic. 
Drs I had a friend who couldn't pee sitting on the toilet when she was about to give birth, she had to put her legs on either side of the toilet and just let it out :D

Afm, so today i went in for my first lupron injection, they were supposed to show me how to do the injection with the first one, so i do the rest myself, but after my doctor scanned for my baseline, she changed the injections from lupron to zoladex. It's done only once for a span of 21 days. She gave me one today, no more injections till the 16th of march. I go back for another baseline, if the lining has shed enough I move on to the next injection, if not, they do another zoladex. I think my lining is 7, they want it below 5.


----------



## sekky

Congrats Mrs C

Mamali - Taken your injection yet? How did it go?

Lindsay - sorry about the pain. Hope you get some answers from the ER


----------



## Mamali

I have Sekky, she gave me a shot so that I don't feel anything before giving me the zoladex. I guess it's really painful, and the needle is quite big :wacko:


----------



## GettingBroody

Mamali - I've never heard of that injection before. Has that delayed your whole protocol or are you still on track?


----------



## MoBaby

Lindsay18 said:


> Mrs- so exciting!!!
> 
> Drs- you're soooo close!!!
> 
> AFM- idk if anyone can relate, but lately when I wake up in the middle of the night to pee, I've had bad right lower back pain kind of near my kidney. After I go to the bathroom it doesn't go away and I am in super pain while laying in bed regardless of position. It goes away after a little while but last night I almost woke DH to take me to the ER. Anyone else have this? The pain doesn't come back during the day etc so I don't think it's a UTI (I used to get them chronically so I don't think this is that).

Hey Lindsay, this many not be it but could you have hydronephrosis from the pregnancy? Sometimes the pregnancy can block one of the ureters and then urine basically backs up in the kidney (hydronephrosis) and it causes a lot of pain. I've seen several pregnant women in our radiology clinic with the problem. I think you should get it checked out. Any other symptoms associated with it?? Sorry you are having this pain!


----------



## Mamali

Gettingbroody I never heard of it too, but I read a bit on it and it does the same as lupron, the only difference is you take a shot only once, that's on cd21, then after 21 days you do another baseline, then start stims. It's not like lupron that you have to take a shot every day.


----------



## Mamali

And yes, am still on track.


----------



## bubumaci

MrsC ... Congratulations Honey!! So happy for you :) :) :) Will check out your journal and am dying to see piccies!!

Linds - sorry to hear that you are in pain - Mo's tip sounds good, perhaps you should get it checked out!

AFM ... ER went *too* well! They retrieved 23 eggs (I totally baffled them as they were not expecting nearly so many) so that is good... Down side : they say it is overstimulation. They wanted me on a drip every three days and I definitely have to take it easy. Also - the other decision has been taken from me - definitely no transfer on Thursday, no matter how it goes, so now we have postponed the biopsy to the next cycle, as I need to recover from the OHSS and we are going the utmost safe route re our trip in April. Usually the next cycle after stimulation and ER is a bit longer, so it would be very borderline as to whether or not we would transfer before the flight.

Finally, we need to call them tomorrow morning to hear how many were ripe and how many fertilised. We may well decide to freeze one portion tomorrow and let the rest go to day 5/6. My absolute nightmare would be to take all to day 5 and then not have anything to freeze. Since we are not doing the transfer, all would get thrown away and I would be devastated...

:hugs: to you all.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

drsquid said:


> I'm ok. Back hurts at the moment from doing hours of latch hook on the couch. Otherwise I've got nothing. Occasional Braxton hicks but nothing more. The other problem is I can't pee. Totally annoying.

Cant pee? I have never heard of that while pregnant.....i hope it gets better. Cant wait to hear when its your turn.:happydance:


----------



## never2late70

MrC I am so excited for you! Can't wait to see your girls. Praying all goes smoothly for you!

Drs Anytime now..Sorry you can't pee..ouchie

BUBU what an amazing number. I'm just thrilled!

Happy Saturday everyone! 

I update in my journal mostly. I don't want to bombard people by double or triple posting on threads..lol

Prayers and Blessings,
~Angie


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Awesome number Bubu!!!!!! Hope u feel better soon <3


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Drs... I'm sorry you are having a hard time peeing, that doesn't sound fun at all. Hopefully the babies come soon!

Broody... I'm glad you are back home!

Lindsay... What Mo said sounds like it could be what's going on. Hopefully you can get it figured out.

Bubu... Wow, that's a great number of eggs! I can't wait to hear the fertililization report! Sorry you are having to wait, but better to be safe!

Jenn... I'm sorry about your dog! How are you doing?

Mamali... Glad you are getting started!

Almost, Pink, Sekky, Mo, Az... How are you all doing? Hopefully well!

How is everyone else doing?

AFM, I have started upping my Vivelle patches (3 today then 4 Mondsy and every other day from then on). All things are still a go for FET on the 8th provided the embryo survives the thaw. I hope you all have a terrific weekend!


----------



## drsquid

Bubu- wow that is a lot. Given you were on the fence about transfer anyway that is great. 

Bomo- yay starting!!!

Crystals- I just use iams now. They don't seem to care what "flavor" so I usually get hair ball weight control. 

Peeing- yeah it isn't fun. Also I got the same thing. Id wake up having to pee and my belly etc hurting. Walking to the bathroom hurt and it took a while to ease. I counted it as a weird contraction or something from my bladder being over full. You may also be getting mild hydronephrosis (dilation of the collecting system in the kidney). As it only happens at night etc it is likely not stones.


----------



## GettingBroody

Bubu - congrats on your 23 eggs!!! Thats an amazing number!! Hope you won't suffer too much from OHSS though :hugs: Can't wait for the fert report!! :dust:

Mamali - delighted you aren't being delayed! Yay for only one injection too!

BOMO - not long to go!!!! :D


----------



## Lindsay18

Bubu- that's a great outcome!!!

Mo and Drs- thank you for the response. I will definitely get it checked out to see if that's what it is. Do you know what The treatment would be for that?


----------



## Mamali

Bubu :hugs: so sorry about the overstimulation, and fingers crossed for you they get to day 5. 

BabyOnMyOwn fingers crossed for you the embryo survives the thaw. 

:dust: to everyone.


----------



## drsquid

Well if it is just hydro it is not uncommon. If it is only happening at night it might be hard to check but they can do a urine dip and make sure there is no blood etc. us to look at the kidney. But it goes away with delivery and is really only treated if it is causing significant blockage.


----------



## jchic

Linds- could it be a
Combination of round ligament pain and the babys position? I know my back hurts alot and its usually because of just the growing in there and the babies positions. Does tylenol help at all? Ask your doc about it and maybe go in to get a urine sample in case its a UTI or
Kidney thing like drs suggested.


----------



## MoBaby

bubu that is a great report!! YAY!! :) sorry about the ohss...was your protocol changed? i cant remember

drs: babies soon! then you can pee!!! thats the worse feeling ever...

AF arrived today...I thought it was more of the spotting/bleeding I have been having since AF came on Jan 27th but then the horrid cramps started and all that goes along with AF...my last provera was yesterday am so I wasnt expecting AF until Monday...I'm glad its here; now to talk with RE monday to see if this cycle is a go or if I need to wait. I will start the estrace on Monday CD3 if its a go with transfer the week of the 18th :)


----------



## Mamali

MoBaby Wish you all the best.


----------



## michelle01

Lindsay - When I was pg with DS, I remember waking up to HORRIBLE pain on my right side; thought I had a kidney stone. I was 32 weeks I believe at that point. It would come and go and when the pain was there it was so bad it had me to my knees. I drove myself to the hospital, thinking I would go there before work as it was on my way; I ended up there for 1 week. They never figured out what it was, they did scans, blood work, etc.... I would get it checked out; better to be safe then sorry!

Mo - YAY for AF :)

Bubu - WOOHOO, that is absolutely amazing :) SO excited for you!!!

drsq - Sorry you are having trouble peeing....time to get your LO's here ;)

Mamali - Yay for starting ;)

Hi Angie :hi:

MrsC - Congrats again; cannot wait for pictures :)

Hope everyone else is enjoying their weekend!!


----------



## azlissie

DrS, that sounds really annoying and uncomfortable! You're being induced Monday if the babies haven't shown up yet, right? Can't wait to meet them!

Bubu, congrats on a great ER! Sorry about the OHSS, though - I think I read somewhere to drink fluids with electrolytes to help. I hope you get a great fert report tomorrow!

Mamali, congrats on getting started! That's a different protocol that I've never heard of but it sounds way easier than doing Lupron! Good luck.

Bomo, I am thinking this FET should work out really well for you. Did you ever ask your RE about taking prednisone just in case you have any inflammation or killer cells? I really do think that was what made the different in my last round.

Lindsay, that sounds really painful! I have no idea what could be going on but I would definitely get it checked out. Hope you feel better soon!

MrsC, huge congrats on the arrival of your little girls!! I am so happy for you and DH.

AFM, nothing real exciting going on. I have my next OB appt this coming Thursday and I should get scheduled for my 20 week scan at that point. I'm planning on having a little gender reveal with just my family afterwards - I'm so excited to find out!!


----------



## drsquid

mo- fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Drs- that's good to know its probably temporary. I will get it checked out to make sure. Thank you!

Michelle- yikes - I will definitely ask about it so they check me out. Thanks so much!!


----------



## Jenn76

Mamali: Congrats on getting started! That new protocol sounds much better then the Lupron. 

Lindsay: Sorry to hear you are having pain. I hope everything checks out okay and they can do something to help you.

Mobaby: FX that you can start this cycle.

Bubu: Yeah for 23!!!! Sorry to hear you have OHSS, rest up and drink lots of Gatorade. FX for a great update today! 

DrS: Looks like babies will need to be evicted after all. At least they should be able to avoid the NICU. Good Luck tomorrow! 

BOMO: So close for you, everything will go smooth and FX this will be your BFP.

Azlissie: Yeah for getting a gender scan so excited to hear what you are having!

Broody: Glad to hear you are home. Rest up, hopefully the spotting stops soon.


----------



## GettingBroody

Mo - yay for af!!! Fx'd they let you go ahead with this cycle!!!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Bubu - congrats on the 23 eggs :) Sorry about the ohss but with your flight plans maybe its working out for the best :) 

Lindsay - sorry to hear this. I get pain when I get up to per in the night but mine is my hips hurting! I recon like other ladies have said that you go get it checked out. 

Mo - hope they let you go for it this cycle :)

Dr - your induction date is nearly here! Well done you for keeping the babies in so long :) Can't wait to hear. 

Broody glad you are home. Rest up and hopefully everything will settle down. 

Mamali - congrats on getting started :)

BOMO how you doing? 

Hope everyone else is good?

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Az - so excited to find out what you're having :)


----------



## bubumaci

Sooo - we rang the embryologist this morning. Of the 23 eggs, 18 were ripe and 15 were fertilised. We have had 10 frozen at day 1 and are letting the other 5 go to day 5/6 in the embryscope. Hopefully we will get a couple of blasts there to freeze as well.
Doing OK, drinking lots - am quite swollen and am loving my hot water bottle.
Unfortunately, my parents-in-law are invited over for lunch today. So I already prepared the veal for Vitello Tonnato last night for the starters, as well as the Tiramisu for desert. The duck and side dishes and the sauce for the Vitelle Tonnato are today's work... DH didn't want to cancel, although I would have preferred to...


----------



## bubumaci

Can someone please post me the link to MrsC's journal? I can't find it...


----------



## GettingBroody

Here you go...
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-journals/1099187-mrsc-baking-some-baby-cs.html

Ugh, cooking a proper meal like that was the last thing I felt like after ER! Could you not just have them over as planned but get a take-away or something instead? I'm sure they'd understand!!


----------



## bubumaci

Definitely the last think I feel like (even having people over - I would prefer to just be able to lie around with my hot water bottle). They would have understood - they even offered yesterday to postpone, but DH didn't want to.
About to go peel the potatoes for the mashed potatoes and get the red cabbage ready, so that can be ready once we have finished with the starter...

Thank you for the link :hugs:


----------



## GettingBroody

Have DH do all the prep and cooking and you put your feet up... :hugs:


----------



## Lindsay18

Bubu- I would have told DH to do the cooking if he didn't want to cancel. He didn't just have 23 eggs retrieved from his body! Lol. Good luck today and take it easy as much as you can!!!

AFM- last night I got up 4 times to pee probably because I was afraid to hold it too long and get the pain in my kidney area again. It happened a little. Nothing like the night before but it was still there. I have an OB appt on Tuesday already so I'm wondering if I can just make it to then or if I should call tomorrow morning. We are supposed to go on the hospital tour tomorrow so idk about time. Ugh. This is annoying.


----------



## Jenn76

Bubu: I agree with the others, go rest and make DH entertain his family and do the cooking. I couldn't cook a meal like that in my best condition, after my ER at most I would order a pizza! :haha: 

Lindsay: Since you will be at the hospital anyway could you see someone in emergency? The hospital I go to has nurses on duty in admitting, so if I have any complications I can go there and they will assess me and decide if I need to see a doctor or go to L&D. That service is 24/7 and not publicly known, I just heard about it when I went in to pre-register for my delivery. Not sure if other hospitals have the same system, mine is strictly a women's hospital.


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn- Interesting. Maybe I can. Maybe I'll call my OB tomorrow and see if he can refer me to the hospital for an U/S to check things out before the tour. Good idea. Thanks! Wow an all women's hospital- that's awesome!


----------



## almosthere

Lindsay GL I hope they can get to the bottom of your pain and get you all healed up!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Bubu awesome fertilisation report :) Fingerscrossed you get some blasts in 5-6 days :) Im with the others you should get DH to cook etc if he wants to still invite his family over!

Lindsay I'm glad the pain was less but you do need to get it seem to whether that's tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## Lindsay18

Thanks ladies. I def want to get it checked out ASAP. I'm going to call tomorrow.


----------



## almosthere

bubu congrats on getting all those eggies-wow you ladies sure do get a lot compared to me! lol Hope you have plenty of blasties ready to go for you!


----------



## bubumaci

Puh ... I survived and the meal went very well :)
But in between (when we were showing them the projector and screen) I did ask if it was OK that I laid down with my water bottle, as I was starting to be in quite a bit of pain.
But other than that, I was a very good hostess. But I have got out of tidying up - DH can do that :D


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Az... Thank you for asking. They did a bunch of bloodwork when I saw the RE last time (and asked about that) and don't think that's an issue. She did repeat that she wants me taking baby aspirin but that's about it.


----------



## MoBaby

bomo when are you to start the baby aspirin? my re told me to take it but wasnt clear on instructions and since I think I started af (i say that because all signs are gone this morning? weird) but I want to make sure I start it on time.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

She didn't say! I've been taking one a day but ran out yesterday so I need to go get some more. I hope I haven't started too early or too late. When do you talk to your RE?


----------



## MoBaby

I guess tomorrow... I'm a little confused with the instructions and if af is here or not (although yesterday was horrible with cramps and bleeding ; had to be af starting) so I guess it's cd3 tomorrow... I can call them or show up early. Don't know what to do.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

I would go in even if it doesn't feel like AF is still here.


----------



## MoBaby

Doesn't hurt to go in. I'll bring my estrace with me so I can take it if they so go. Worse they can say is I don't need to be there but I'd hate to mess things up!!


----------



## Stinas

Bubumaci - yay!! That's great news!!!

Mrsc - yayyyy!!! Congrats!! The girls are perfect!!!

Mo - yay for af!!!


Hope everyone is well!!! I will do more personals Tom. I am on iPad right now. Just got home from a never ending day. 
Xoxo


----------



## Pink gerbera

Mo and BOMO I'm on baby aspirin. Have been all the way through. It's absolutely fine :) 

Mrs C can't wait for pics!


----------



## GettingBroody

DrS - today's the day!!! :dance: Good luck!!! Can't wait to hear that the babies have arrived!!

Pink - there are some photos of the babies in MrsC's journal...:thumbup:

Mo - good plan to go in. No harm done if it turns out to be too early...

No spotting for me since yesterday morning :D And even that was so pale brown I'd hardly call it spotting... Looking forward to a relaxing week with my feet up!


----------



## drsquid

getting- yay for no spotting

pics- mrsc's babies are adorable!!! 

wish it was "today" already here.. it is 11.30 pm.. going to sleep should be interesting, now that it is finally nearly here im torn. as uncomfy as i am... this is the only pregnancy im going to ever have.


----------



## Mamali

drs wish u all the best :hugs:, can't wait to see them babies :happydance:


----------



## Pink gerbera

Dr - It's today for you here too!! Very exciting! Can't wait to hear how it goes :)

Mrs C - looked at your pics of your beautiful girls. Congratulations :) 

Thanks getting for telling me about the pics!


----------



## MrsC8776

Oh my goodness I'm so far behind... Hopefully I can catch up with you all and if I miss something please let me know. :flower:



Mamali said:


> wow Ladies,its been rough and bumpy. read the thread from beginning to end, those that got their bfp's and are expecting, congrats, and those still trying hang in there, our bfp's are close by. we are starting our first ivf, am seeing my dr saturday to start on lupron, has anyone here had lupron injections? any experiences will be helpful, my dr told me am doing the injections my self :wacko:

Welcome! Can't believe you got through all the pages, you are amazing for reading it all. 



haj624 said:


> Hey ladies here are my little miracles at 7 weeks!!!

So beautiful Haj! Thank you for sharing. 



Likklegemz said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Sorry I've not been on in a while, I had my follow up in December following our BFN in September 2012, the doctors have arranged a laparoscopy to check tubes and get rid of the fluid before we try again. As I'm waitin on the NHS my lap is not u til1st May (although I'm on standby for a cancellation) before we can use our frozen embies - so might not be able to try again until June.
> 
> The waiting but praying that this time it works. I've been following everyone's journeys, but its been so hard keeping up with everyone when I feel stuck in limbo.
> 
> Does anyone know how Long after the lap I have to wait until we can try again? Or anything we can ask the doctors to while I'm under? X x x

Welcome back! I don't have an answer to your question but I hope you found out. I truly hope you are able to try again before June. 



never2late70 said:


> Hi Lovely's I'm Back!
> Wow so much to catch up on. I have been stalking, because I know so many of you are so close to delivery. :happydance:
> 
> AS for me: We have our egg donor. She's a beauty. Educated, musically talented and most importantly a "proven donor" meaning her donations have resulted in live births.
> 
> We have one little snag which I'm hoping to get solved today. we're 6k (cash) short. I'm going this morning to see if I can get a loan on my truck. I will get this..Like my journal says..This whole process is about 18k and I'm a measly 6k short..such a small number in my head..lol
> 
> So many of you have been along with me for the ride this last year..I LOVE seeing all of your successes and pray for those of us still waiting.
> 
> Haj! Beautiful babies!
> 
> Prayers and Blessings'
> ~Angie

Welcome back Angie! Sounds like things are moving forward. I hope you are able to get the rest of the money and figure something out. 6k is small compared to the total cost. You have such a great attitude about everything. I love it! 



GettingBroody said:


> Afm, sent home this morning :D Still spotting a small bit but they've checked everything out and all seems fine so they were happy for me to go home because I live so nearby. I'm to take the week off work to relax, not on bed rest but must just take it easy. Back up to the hospital Tuesday week for check-up...

I hope all is ok and you are doing well. Please try to rest as much as you can. 



Mamali said:


> Afm, so today i went in for my first lupron injection, they were supposed to show me how to do the injection with the first one, so i do the rest myself, but after my doctor scanned for my baseline, she changed the injections from lupron to zoladex. It's done only once for a span of 21 days. She gave me one today, no more injections till the 16th of march. I go back for another baseline, if the lining has shed enough I move on to the next injection, if not, they do another zoladex. I think my lining is 7, they want it below 5.

Great news about getting started! 



bubumaci said:


> AFM ... ER went *too* well! They retrieved 23 eggs (I totally baffled them as they were not expecting nearly so many) so that is good... Down side : they say it is overstimulation. They wanted me on a drip every three days and I definitely have to take it easy. Also - the other decision has been taken from me - definitely no transfer on Thursday, no matter how it goes, so now we have postponed the biopsy to the next cycle, as I need to recover from the OHSS and we are going the utmost safe route re our trip in April. Usually the next cycle after stimulation and ER is a bit longer, so it would be very borderline as to whether or not we would transfer before the flight.
> 
> Finally, we need to call them tomorrow morning to hear how many were ripe and how many fertilised. We may well decide to freeze one portion tomorrow and let the rest go to day 5/6. My absolute nightmare would be to take all to day 5 and then not have anything to freeze. Since we are not doing the transfer, all would get thrown away and I would be devastated...
> 
> :hugs: to you all.

Great report bubu! I'm so excited that you got so many eggs! Sorry to hear about the OHSS though. that can be pretty rough so please take care of yourself. The waiting part is hard but it is best to be safe and not end up getting horribly sick. 



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> AFM, I have started upping my Vivelle patches (3 today then 4 Mondsy and every other day from then on). All things are still a go for FET on the 8th provided the embryo survives the thaw. I hope you all have a terrific weekend!

:happydance: So excited for you!! The 8th will be here in no time! 



MoBaby said:


> AF arrived today...I thought it was more of the spotting/bleeding I have been having since AF came on Jan 27th but then the horrid cramps started and all that goes along with AF...my last provera was yesterday am so I wasnt expecting AF until Monday...I'm glad its here; now to talk with RE monday to see if this cycle is a go or if I need to wait. I will start the estrace on Monday CD3 if its a go with transfer the week of the 18th :)

Yay for AF showing up! Fx this cycle can still move forward! Can't wait to hear what they have to say. 



bubumaci said:


> Sooo - we rang the embryologist this morning. Of the 23 eggs, 18 were ripe and 15 were fertilised. We have had 10 frozen at day 1 and are letting the other 5 go to day 5/6 in the embryscope. Hopefully we will get a couple of blasts there to freeze as well.
> Doing OK, drinking lots - am quite swollen and am loving my hot water bottle.
> Unfortunately, my parents-in-law are invited over for lunch today. So I already prepared the veal for Vitello Tonnato last night for the starters, as well as the Tiramisu for desert. The duck and side dishes and the sauce for the Vitelle Tonnato are today's work... DH didn't want to cancel, although I would have preferred to...

Once again great report! I'm glad the dinner mentioned above went well. 



Lindsay18 said:


> AFM- last night I got up 4 times to pee probably because I was afraid to hold it too long and get the pain in my kidney area again. It happened a little. Nothing like the night before but it was still there. I have an OB appt on Tuesday already so I'm wondering if I can just make it to then or if I should call tomorrow morning. We are supposed to go on the hospital tour tomorrow so idk about time. Ugh. This is annoying.

Please call them tomorrow and just mention what you are feeling. They may have you come in a little earlier. I hope you are ok and not in too much pain. 



drsquid said:


> wish it was "today" already here.. it is 11.30 pm.. going to sleep should be interesting, now that it is finally nearly here im torn. as uncomfy as i am... this is the only pregnancy im going to ever have.

Once again good luck tomorrow! Everything will go great and I can't wait to hear about it. Thinking of you!! Try to get sleep tonight. 

AFM~ I've updated a lot in my journal. I'll add a few pics in here for you ladies. Things are going well. The girls are in the NICU and I should be discharged tomorrow. I'll stay here in a boarding room so that we can still be with the girls. It is so hard leaving them at night though. Not seeing them for the first 24 hours was hard and still makes me cry just thinking about it all. It's been a long and hard few days but we are doing the best we can. At birth Ava was 4lbs 15oz and Emma was 6lbs 3oz.
 



Attached Files:







Emma1.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 23









Ava1.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 21









Emma2.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 21









Ava2.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Mamali

thanks Mrs, your girls are adorable. congrats once again, hope the girls feel better soon. just hang in there for them, you've already done the hard part.


----------



## GettingBroody

New pics!!! Yay!!! They look so relaxed and happy in the last 2! Hard to believe there's such a size difference - its not that obvious from the photos...


----------



## MrsC8776

Thanks girls! Tomorrow I'll get a picture of them side by side (need one for myself anyways) to show their size difference.


----------



## bubumaci

MrsC - more adorable piccies :) Thank you for the comments (and you had a lot to catch up on!!!) xxx

DrS - thinking of you :hugs: you will do fine, you will be a great Momma (I am sorry you are getting the last minute jitters, I have absolutely no doubt that is normal and I would feel the same way). Will be looking forward to hearing reports of how you are doing and seeing piccies of mister and miss :) :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Mrsc: beautiful!! Congrats. Thanks for sharing!

Drs: babies today!! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## Lindsay18

Mrs. - your daughters are absolutely gorgeous!!! Really great sizes for twins! Did they say how long and why they have to stay in the NICU? Hopefully you can all go home ASAP!!! And yes, I am calling my Dr. today. Thanks :)

Drs - your last comment about savoring your pregnancy made me tear up a little. I don't blame you for wanting to hold onto it as long as possible and while you can still tell yourself "it will be worth it when they get here" I totally get it! Take in the last few hours before they arrive and then when they get here you will have new moments to savor and hold onto! Best of luck today and I can't wait to see them!!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Drs.... Thinking of you today. I can't wait to see pics and hear that your LOs are here!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Good Morning <3

MrsC...keep posting those pics!!!!! I love baby pictures and your girls are absolutely precious!!!! Congrats again!

Drs.....Can't wait to hear your update! I will be stalking this thread allllllllllll day ;-) 

To everyone else...Happy Monday!!


----------



## Jenn76

MrsC: Love the new pics! They definitely look alike, sooooo cute!!!! Sucks to have to stay in a boardroom but at least you are with your girls. 

DrS: I imagine you are at the hospital now, praying for you to have a safe delivery. I think once they are here you will be so happy that the pregnancy is over. This is probably going to be my only pregnancy too, but I am counting the days for it to be over and having my babies here. 

Bubu: FX your embabies are growing away. Are you feeling better today?

AFM: Had my shower yesterday, it was so nice to get out of the house and see everyone. Going to have two super spoiled babies! Car seats are now installed and one more trip to babies r us should be it, and we are ready! Turned 37 today :cry: I wish someone could discover a way to stop aging at 30. Had to dye my hair this weekend to get rid of the overwhelming amount of grey hair coming in. Didn't want to look bloated and old in the babies first pics! LOL! Had a nice Bday dinner on Saturday night so today is just about relaxing. :cloud9: 

Hope everyone else had a great weekend!


----------



## michelle01

Drsq - GOOD LUCK!!! Once you are holding your precious babies in your arms, you will forget all about what it was like being pg ;) 

MrsC - They just get cuter by the day ;) So happy all is going well; amazing on the weight differences! Hope you all get to go home soon.

How are you feeling Lindsay?


----------



## michelle01

Happy Birthday Jenn...today is also my mom's bday!!! And I wish I could have turned 37 last month ;) I am sure you will look amazing for your pictures!! And as for grey hairs....I am scared to have my hair colored being pg! But my grey hair is starting to show again!!! Glad you had a great shower too!!!! People are always so generous!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Jenn76 said:


> MrsC: Love the new pics! They definitely look alike, sooooo cute!!!! Sucks to have to stay in a boardroom but at least you are with your girls.
> 
> DrS: I imagine you are at the hospital now, praying for you to have a safe delivery. I think once they are here you will be so happy that the pregnancy is over. This is probably going to be my only pregnancy too, but I am counting the days for it to be over and having my babies here.
> 
> Bubu: FX your embabies are growing away. Are you feeling better today?
> 
> AFM: Had my shower yesterday, it was so nice to get out of the house and see everyone. Going to have two super spoiled babies! Car seats are now installed and one more trip to babies r us should be it, and we are ready! Turned 37 today :cry: I wish someone could discover a way to stop aging at 30. Had to dye my hair this weekend to get rid of the overwhelming amount of grey hair coming in. Didn't want to look bloated and old in the babies first pics! LOL! Had a nice Bday dinner on Saturday night so today is just about relaxing. :cloud9:
> 
> Hope everyone else had a great weekend!



Happy Birthday :hugs: I am sure you do not look a day over 25! Glad you had a good time at your shower! Are you going to post some pictures? I colored my hair on Saturday...needed to go back to my old self and it felt great!!! Enjoy the rest of the week :hugs:


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! I am so happy your shower went well! I am so excited for mine on Sunday! 

AFM - Michelle - Thanks for asking! I am experiencing a little pain today in my kidney and called my OB. They faxed a prescription over to the hospital for me to get an ultrasound today at 3 (since I'll be at the hospital anyway for the tour - it makes sense). I am hoping everything is fine, but I definitely need to get it checked out for precautions.
I'll let you all know how it goes!!!


----------



## michelle01

Lindsay - Glad you are getting a scan! Better to be safe then sorry especially if you are still having some pain. Hope you get some answers ;)


----------



## AnnetteCali

Hello Ladies...

I have been stalking this thread on and off since my first failed IVF cycle in May. I am a bit behind in my pregnancy as it took 3 cycles for me to get my bfp. 

I just wanted to congratulate everyone who has had their little gifts of love... and look forward to seeing the photos of the upcoming births! 

It brings tears to my eyes to see everyone's progress. We've all worked sooo hard to get to this place! 

Keeping everyone in my thoughts and prayers . xoxo


----------



## Lindsay18

Annette - congratulations to YOU!!! How far along are you?!


----------



## bubumaci

Happy Birthday Jenn!!!! :hugs:
Am feeling OK-ish ... quite sore, so am loving my hot water bottle, bit of swelling going on, but I am OK. Cancelled teaching English this evening though and am off work this week, so I can relax.
DH started getting sick last night, so I did the cleaning up today - but it's OK. Glad that we have a dishwasher :D

Drs ... thinking of you, thinking of you, thinking of you (still) :)


----------



## bubumaci

Annette ... nice to see you back!! And huge congratulations to you :)


----------



## jchic

Happy Birthday JENN!!!!!!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hi Everyone!

Lindsay, I am glad you are getting a scan to try to figure out what is going on.

Jenn. . . Happy Birthday! You are 10 days older than I am. I will be turning 37 next week.  I hope you have a wonderful day!

Drs. . . I am thinking of you and hope all goes smoothly!

I hope everyone else has a great day, I need to go get my class.


----------



## AnnetteCali

Lindsay18 said:


> Annette - congratulations to YOU!!! How far along are you?!


Thanks for the welcome back ladies. I am 23 weeks and expecting a boy :)


----------



## Lindsay18

YAY!!! I'm having a boy too!!! So exciting!!! Congratulations!


----------



## michelle01

CONGRATS Annette!!! How exciting! It took me 3 cycles too, third time's a charm ;)


----------



## MoBaby

So I went In this am.... Apparently it's not cd3 yet. Lining 12.6. There was some fluid in the uterus so I should have proper af soon. Right cyst half the size. One popped up on left but small (under 2cm). I have 41 antral follicles!! That's the most ever. I told dh we should do a full ivf and he said we should. Maybe I'll inquire. I'm sure there won't be that many in a couple days. Anyways labs are still pending which should confirm if af is here or not...probably get the call in an hour or so. Been crampy all day and last night so maybe things are happening soon. I'll update.

Congrats Annette!

Happy birthday Jenn!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Wow 41 AFC?! That's awesome! If they will let you I would totally do the full IVF cycle.


----------



## MoBaby

I'm not pcos either :) I'd be worried about fresh b/c of the cyst... I've heard they can suck up the meds :) and it cost 13-15k vs 3k for the frosties :) but I'd love to have more embryos on ice to work with. 

Anyways I just got called from my re. Dr doesn't like the endometrim so he's making me start birthcontrol pills. The nurse said he doesn't want to do another d/c and wants to see if that works. He doesn't want me to wait for the provera. So now that means no freaking transfer in march..... Damn! So they want to repeat everything after 1 month of bcp. I guess if not normal in a month then I'll have to do a d/c or something. Idk. In so pissed now. So April or may for fet.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Oh Mo, I'm sorry! I know how frustrating all the "hurry up and wait" stuff can be!


----------



## GettingBroody

Oh, Mo :hugs: So sorry you've hit this delay. Can just imagine how frustrated you must be feeling :growlmad:


----------



## MoBaby

I don't know what to do. I'm not getting a good answer from the clinic . I thought i would be getting better. I want a better explanation on what's going on. He freakig scraped my uterus so everything should be back to normal. I really just want to freakig cry right now.


----------



## bubumaci

Mo, Sweetie, I am so sorry! :hugs:
If it is any consolation, we probably will be having our transfer at around the same time, so we will get our :bfp:s together and can be bump buddies :hugs::flowers:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

I'm so sorry Mo...I know it's tough but keep your head up. In my heart I know you will have your BFP after all this....It's just one more speed bump. You will get there....

xoxoxo


----------



## Lindsay18

Mo- so so sorry for the delay etc:(. You will get there, girl!!!


----------



## Jenn76

Awe Mo I am so sorry to hear of the delay :cry: I'm sure the doctor is just doing what is best to give you a BFP. :hugs:

Lindsay: Good Luck today! I hope they figure out what is causing your pain and that it can be fixed easy enough. Can't wait to hear about your shower next week. I hope you clean up like I did. 

Annette: Congrats on team blue! And welcome back! 

Michelle: I know what you mean on the hair dye thing when pregnant, I was worried about it too. Apparently there I no evidence of it doing any harm. My OB said it was fine after the first trimester. I dyed my hair back to it's natural colour before my transfer so I wouldn't have roots and grey hair. 

BOMO: That's funny that we are so close in age. Happy early birthday to you too! So your FET is going to be a great Bday present when you get that BFP!

Thanks for all the Bday wishes ladies!


----------



## michelle01

Mo - So sorry for what you are going through; just remember when you get your BFP, this will all just be a faint memory! :hugs:

Jenn - Thanks; I may consider doing mine then; I have heard after the first trimester, but I have been so cautious with what I do. With DS I just waited till after he was born, but this time I need to do something a little sooner!


----------



## Lindsay18

Thanks ladies- just had the kidney and bladder ultrasound. They said I won't have results probably until Wednesday.


----------



## Stinas

Getting - Yay for no spotting!!!

Dr - Exciting!!!! I cant wait to see them!!!!

MrsC - the girls are just too cute!!! Yay for going home!! :happydance::cloud9:

Jenn - Happy Birthday! YAYYYY for gifts!!!! 

Lindsay - I hope you are feeling better!! Let us know what they say!

AnnetteCali - Hiii! Congrats!!!

Mo - Im sorry you have to wait now! Thats a bummer! Soooo frustrating being in limbo


----------



## almosthere

Mrs C they are just adorable! dolls!! congrats again! <3

Jenn-happy birthday!

Lindsay-I hope you receive good results wed!

Annette-congrats and welcome to team blue!! =)


----------



## Jenn76

No word from DrS yet????? Dying to hear how everything went.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Has anyone heard from Drs??


----------



## Pink gerbera

Still waiting to hear from Dr!!! So excited!!

Mrs C loving the new pics. Have they given you any indication how long before the girls will be home with you?? 

Jenn hope you had a fab birthday :)

Mo I'm sorry this is so crappy for you. Keep your chin up, you will get your bfp. 

Lindsay hope you aren't still in too much pain. Hope the results on Wednesday are all good :)

Loving that you ladies are having showers. I'm not having one. It's not the done thing really over here so not happening but my mum and sis are taking my for a nice lunch on march 16th so looking forward to that. 

Have a good day ladies.


----------



## MrsC8776

Thank you ladies! :cloud9: 



Lindsay18 said:


> Mrs. - your daughters are absolutely gorgeous!!! Really great sizes for twins! Did they say how long and why they have to stay in the NICU? Hopefully you can all go home ASAP!!! And yes, I am calling my Dr. today. Thanks :)
> 
> Drs - your last comment about savoring your pregnancy made me tear up a little. I don't blame you for wanting to hold onto it as long as possible and while you can still tell yourself "it will be worth it when they get here" I totally get it! Take in the last few hours before they arrive and then when they get here you will have new moments to savor and hold onto! Best of luck today and I can't wait to see them!!!

I'm glad you called the dr. I'm thinking we will be out of here very soon! 



Jenn76 said:


> MrsC: Love the new pics! They definitely look alike, sooooo cute!!!! Sucks to have to stay in a boardroom but at least you are with your girls.
> 
> DrS: I imagine you are at the hospital now, praying for you to have a safe delivery. I think once they are here you will be so happy that the pregnancy is over. This is probably going to be my only pregnancy too, but I am counting the days for it to be over and having my babies here.
> 
> Bubu: FX your embabies are growing away. Are you feeling better today?
> 
> AFM: Had my shower yesterday, it was so nice to get out of the house and see everyone. Going to have two super spoiled babies! Car seats are now installed and one more trip to babies r us should be it, and we are ready! Turned 37 today :cry: I wish someone could discover a way to stop aging at 30. Had to dye my hair this weekend to get rid of the overwhelming amount of grey hair coming in. Didn't want to look bloated and old in the babies first pics! LOL! Had a nice Bday dinner on Saturday night so today is just about relaxing. :cloud9:
> 
> Hope everyone else had a great weekend!

Yay for having your shower! Happy belated birthday! I hope you had a good one. Age is just a number so don't let it get to you. :winkwink:



AnnetteCali said:


> Hello Ladies...
> 
> I have been stalking this thread on and off since my first failed IVF cycle in May. I am a bit behind in my pregnancy as it took 3 cycles for me to get my bfp.
> 
> I just wanted to congratulate everyone who has had their little gifts of love... and look forward to seeing the photos of the upcoming births!
> 
> It brings tears to my eyes to see everyone's progress. We've all worked sooo hard to get to this place!
> 
> Keeping everyone in my thoughts and prayers . xoxo

:hi: Congrats on your pregnancy and expecting a boy! :flower:



bubumaci said:


> Happy Birthday Jenn!!!! :hugs:
> Am feeling OK-ish ... quite sore, so am loving my hot water bottle, bit of swelling going on, but I am OK. Cancelled teaching English this evening though and am off work this week, so I can relax.
> DH started getting sick last night, so I did the cleaning up today - but it's OK. Glad that we have a dishwasher :D
> 
> Drs ... thinking of you, thinking of you, thinking of you (still) :)

Fx the swelling goes down soon. Enjoy your time and try your best to relax. Sorry to hear your dh is sick. 



MoBaby said:


> I'm not pcos either :) I'd be worried about fresh b/c of the cyst... I've heard they can suck up the meds :) and it cost 13-15k vs 3k for the frosties :) but I'd love to have more embryos on ice to work with.
> 
> Anyways I just got called from my re. Dr doesn't like the endometrim so he's making me start birthcontrol pills. The nurse said he doesn't want to do another d/c and wants to see if that works. He doesn't want me to wait for the provera. So now that means no freaking transfer in march..... Damn! So they want to repeat everything after 1 month of bcp. I guess if not normal in a month then I'll have to do a d/c or something. Idk. In so pissed now. So April or may for fet.

:hugs: So sorry to hear about the delay. I know you have been through so much. I'm here cheering you on until your forever baby is in your arms! :flower:



Pink gerbera said:


> Still waiting to hear from Dr!!! So excited!!
> 
> Mrs C loving the new pics. Have they given you any indication how long before the girls will be home with you??
> 
> Jenn hope you had a fab birthday :)
> 
> Mo I'm sorry this is so crappy for you. Keep your chin up, you will get your bfp.
> 
> Lindsay hope you aren't still in too much pain. Hope the results on Wednesday are all good :)
> 
> Loving that you ladies are having showers. I'm not having one. It's not the done thing really over here so not happening but my mum and sis are taking my for a nice lunch on march 16th so looking forward to that.
> 
> Have a good day ladies.

Yay for a nice lunch! I know not all places do showers but I hope you have an amazing time out with your sister and mom. 

For the ladies asking about when we will be out of the NICU... should be very soon!! I was discharged today from the mother baby unit and was told I could keep my room as a boarding room. Basically I am on my own and can come and go as I please. Came down to see the girls after everything was done and the pediatrician came in. He said that a family was possibly being discharged today and we could get into the family room. This is a room where hubby, myself and the girls could all together. The great news about this room is once you are in here it means you are close to going home!! So the girls just have to pass their car seat test and then hopefully we will get to leave tomorrow! We are in the middle of the test as I type this. 20 minutes to go and all is looking well. I'm so excited and nervous but the girls are doing so well.


----------



## Mamali

Mrs that's great news :happydance: hope they pass the test.


----------



## GettingBroody

Fantastic news MrsC!!! What exactly is the car seat test? Do they just check that the girls are big enough to be safely supported by the seat, straps etc?


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

What beautiful babies mrs x


----------



## MrsC8776

You girls are all so sweet! Thank you so much! :hugs:

Getting~ A car seat test is done normally on preemies. We had to bring the car seats in and the girls are strapped in as if they are going in the car. They sit in there like that for 60-90 minutes. What they look for is a major change in breathing, neck support and heart rate. If they can't hold their neck up and still breathe then we try again the next day. If they fail two days in a row we get what is called a car bed. I guess this straps them in like a car seat but is flat like a bed. :shrug: Hospitals have these to loan out to parents. They just keep trying until they pass. 

We don't have to worry though because both girls passed their car seat test!! :happydance: I'll post about it in my journal tomorrow and of course add more pics. I've become one of those people that doesn't put down the camera. :haha:


----------



## GettingBroody

MrsC8776 said:


> I've become one of those people that doesn't put down the camera. :haha:

I think we're all going to become those people very very soon!!!:haha:

Yay for the girls passing their test!!!:happydance:


----------



## bubumaci

Yay MrsC for your girls passing their "driving" test :D

Am anxious to hear how our Dr is doing... any news?


----------



## MrsC8776

I've been watching for an update all over from drs but haven't seen anything. :( I'm sure all is well and she is just busy with babies! :)


----------



## Mamali

MrsC8776 said:


> You girls are all so sweet! Thank you so much! :hugs:
> 
> Getting~ A car seat test is done normally on preemies. We had to bring the car seats in and the girls are strapped in as if they are going in the car. They sit in there like that for 60-90 minutes. What they look for is a major change in breathing, neck support and heart rate. If they can't hold their neck up and still breathe then we try again the next day. If they fail two days in a row we get what is called a car bed. I guess this straps them in like a car seat but is flat like a bed. :shrug: Hospitals have these to loan out to parents. They just keep trying until they pass.
> 
> We don't have to worry though because both girls passed their car seat test!! :happydance: I'll post about it in my journal tomorrow and of course add more pics. I've become one of those people that doesn't put down the camera. :haha:


yayyyy they passed :happydance::happydance: hugs and kisses to them.


----------



## Lindsay18

Mrs- so glad they passed their test! Excited for you to be able to take your girls home!!!

Hopefully we will hear from Drs soon!!!

AFM- Happened really badly last night. Mix of kidney pain and I think hip pain. So excruciating in any position! Hoping I hear something soon. It's so bad! Ugh


----------



## Jenn76

Yeah MrsC!!!!!! So happy the test went well and you are getting released!!!!!!! 

Pink: Do friends and family give baby gifts? Showers are so huge here, especially for first babies. People rely on them in order to get a lot of the stuff you need. 

Lindsay: I hope you hear soon about your tests yesterday. I'm sorry you are in so much pain. :hugs:

DrS: Still thinking about you!!!!! I hope all went well yesterday. 

Went out last night and got the rest of the things we need for the babies. So now it's just a dozen loads of laundry to wash everything and we are set. :happydance:


----------



## Pink gerbera

Mrs C hooray for the girls passing their tests and you all being allowed to go home :)

Jenn - yeah people still buy gifts but there's no list or anything, people just buy what they want (mainly clothes) so we've had to get most things ourselves. 

Still waiting on Dr......


----------



## almosthere

Mrsc-so glad your sweet little girls get to go home today-congrats!!!

dr's-can't wait to hear from you!

Lindsay-sorry to hear you are still going through so much pain-one more day until you get answers!! *HUGS*

Hope all others are doing well


----------



## michelle01

Oh Lindsay - I am so sorry your in that much pain and hope you hear something soon about your results!

MrsC - YAY about the car seat test and so awesome that you all may be headed home soon! Cannot wait to see more pictures ;)

So excited to hear how things went with drsq!!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Lindsay - I'm sorry you're still experiencing this much pain. I hope it can get fixed quickly for you.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

MrsC8776 said:


> You girls are all so sweet! Thank you so much! :hugs:
> 
> Getting~ A car seat test is done normally on preemies. We had to bring the car seats in and the girls are strapped in as if they are going in the car. They sit in there like that for 60-90 minutes. What they look for is a major change in breathing, neck support and heart rate. If they can't hold their neck up and still breathe then we try again the next day. If they fail two days in a row we get what is called a car bed. I guess this straps them in like a car seat but is flat like a bed. :shrug: Hospitals have these to loan out to parents. They just keep trying until they pass.
> 
> We don't have to worry though because both girls passed their car seat test!! :happydance: I'll post about it in my journal tomorrow and of course add more pics. I've become one of those people that doesn't put down the camera. :haha:

Congrats MrsC on the girls passing their test!! About those people that do not put the camera down....18 years later and I am still snapping the camera in my sons face :haha: (this is his senior year and the camera just may die on me this time :haha:) It NEVER ends....lol...keep snapping away!!! Can't wait to see more pictures of the girls.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Lindsay18 said:


> Mrs- so glad they passed their test! Excited for you to be able to take your girls home!!!
> 
> Hopefully we will hear from Drs soon!!!
> 
> AFM- Happened really badly last night. Mix of kidney pain and I think hip pain. So excruciating in any position! Hoping I hear something soon. It's so bad! Ugh

I'm so sorry that it happened again last night :hugs: Hoping it goes away real soon for you.


----------



## Lindsay18

Thanks ladies - having a rough day. Probably because I am so exhausted with being up a lot last night. My mom is bringing me a fruit smoothy (been craving them) to work today to try to make my day better:). I love my mom!


----------



## Jenn76

Strawberry smoothies has been my only craving this entire pregnancy, lol! Hope your day passes fast so you can go home and rest.


----------



## jchic

Hey all!

Ugh, Linds I am so sorry you are still feeling shitty. I wonder if its a kidney infection? Its common during pregnancy and can hurt. I would call your obgyn and let them know you are in pain, so they speed up the process of reviewing your u/s. Hoping the smoothie makes you feel better though! Remember, tons of water, that will help too!

Any word from Dr. S?


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn - It was whole milk for a couple months. I'm over that now LOL! Now it's Strawberry Banana Frosties (no yogurt in them). YUMMMMM Just finished it and it made my day a little more bearable LOL


----------



## Lindsay18

Jess - I did call my OB and they are calling the hospital since I have a 3pm OB appointment. They would like to have the results by then. I used to get chronic UTI's and Kidney Infections. This is very different. So hard to describe. Hoping I get some answers though. My frostie definitely helped!!! As far as water goes, I've been drinking SO much - it's difficult though because as a teacher its so difficult to go to the bathroom as often as I would like HAHAHA!

How are you feeling girl?! I'm due for another bump pic soon!!!
xoxo


----------



## jchic

OK well at least you have an appt today and hopefully it all gets figured out :)
Yes! Will send you one! Text me after your appt so I know how everything turned out. HOMESTRETCH now Linds! WOOT!


----------



## Lindsay18

Will do girl!! Miss ya!


----------



## MrsC8776

Lindsay :hugs: I hope you are ok and you start feeling better. 

Quick update... Not making it home today die to weight. Taking it one day at a time. :thumbup:


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Haha, Lindsay your comment about the bathroom made me laugh. I have tried to explain to people why I can't just get up and go to the bathroom any time I want. I have the worlds smallest bladder (I can only imagine how bad it will be when I get pregnant) and people don't get that I can't leave a classroom full of children unattended no matter how badly I need to pee. 

I hope you get some answers from the Dr about what is going on!


----------



## Lindsay18

Haha BOMO so true!!! It's so annoying sometimes!!!

AFM- went to my OB appointment and they got the results back from the hospital. All looks ok with my kidneys thank goodness. It could be his positioning against my bladder and kidneys at times and the combination of my hips hurting me at night. He's getting big lol. They're sending my urine sample out to make sure there's nothing else. Wish there was an explanation but glad nothing was obviously wrong!


----------



## Jenn76

That sucks that they couldn't pin point it to something other then normal pregnancy pains, but happy to hear it's not your kidneys. The hip pain is awful! I have to roll every hour and never really feel comfortable. 

I also feel for you ladies not being able to go to the bathroom when needed. Especially being pregnant and on your feet a lot. I feel like I have to pee anytime I am on my feet even immediately after using the bathroom.


----------



## azlissie

Lindsay and Bomo, I can totally relate! I have to wait for passing periods in between classes, and then it's a mad dash down the stairs to the bathroom and back up in less than 5 minutes. It can be kind of a pain. Lindsay, I hope they can figure out a way to get you some relief.

Jenn, glad to hear the shower went well! I'm trying to remember - did you post nursery pics awhile back? If not, I'd love to see it!

Bubu, I hope the OHSS clears up soon and you start feeling better.

Mo, so sorry you have to deal with another delay. This process is so frustrating.

MrsC, that's great that the girls passed their car seat tests! I hope you guys can all go home tomorrow.

Getting, Almost, Pink, Michelle, Stinas - hi!! Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## almosthere

I can also relate to the bathroom issue-even co-teaching-we have a huge class and are so busy that we hardly have time to pee! It is SUCH a relief every time I get to go-like a special treat bahhahaha

Lindsay-glad to hear your results came back normal-but totally understand wanting answers still-I hope the pain subsides!

Hope everyone else is well-I am doing good..just counting down the months til baby will be here!


----------



## Lindsay18

Thanks ladies. It's annoying to not know why, but I'm thankful it's nothing major. Fingers crossed I have a good night. Going to bed early!!!


----------



## Stinas

Lindsay - That sounds super painful! I hope it ends soon!

Jenn- :happydance: 

MrsC - Glad the girls passed their tests!! Sorry your stuck there another night! Im sure you will be home as soon as you know it!


----------



## Mamali

Lindsay glad its nothing serious, but not having to sleep well really sucks. Hope you feel better soon. 

Hope everyone is good? Any news from drs? It's been two days now, i hope everything went well and she is holding her babies right now.


----------



## Mamali

Ash good luck with the ER.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Lindsay I'm glad it's nothing serious but shame you can't find some way of making it better! Every night for me is an early night!!!

Hope you get to go home today mrs C and hope we hear from dr today!!


----------



## michelle01

Lindsay - That can be frustrating! I hope you start feeling better to get some rest, but glad to hear it wasn't anything major. Hang in there xx

Hi az! I am doing good, how are you, how are you feeling?

Hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## Lindsay18

Thanks everyone! Had a much better night last night - how much better I feel when I sleep decent!!! LOL

DRS!!!! We are dying over here!!! Hoping everything is amazing with your 2 little ones and yourself!


----------



## never2late70

Im on pins and needles waiting to see pictures of MrsC and Drs babies...eek
I love this thread...it brings mecso much joy and hope!
Prayers and blessings,
Angie


----------



## Stinas

Hey ladies!
Little update from me.....did a saline sonogram today. They found just a couple polyps that need to be removed before starting my cycle. I go into surgery friday. Im scared and dont want to do it. blahhhhh just my luck. grrr! 
Should only push my cycle back a week or so. 
Has anyone had this done? Im a little freaked out about it. 

Lindsay - HOpe you get some sleep tonight!

Dr - I hope you update soon! We are anxious!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Stinas I've not had it done but I'm sure it'll be fine and it's great that it will only put your cycle back by a week!

Still no news from Dr.....


----------



## Lindsay18

Stinas- that stinks but you'll be fine!!! Kathy has had that done too (Prayin) a couple times. It will only increase your chances that everything works!!!


----------



## bubumaci

Stinas :hugs: I hope Lindsay is right and that it means an increase in your chances :)

Wonder how Drs is doing.... Hopefully just really busy with her little ones....

AFM - rang the embryologist this morning and of the 5, four were beginning Morulas - so they are taking them 'till tomorrow in the hope that we will have some blasts to freeze. I have to ring again tomorrow... (Bit disappointed that again we have no blasts on day 5 - I don't think it is such a good sign) :(


----------



## Lindsay18

Bubu - you never know what can happen in a day! I was told that only 4 of mine made it to the stage they needed to be and when I got to the transfer the next day, they told me 10 made it. So don't stress! You only need one, love :)


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Stinas said:


> Hey ladies!
> Little update from me.....did a saline sonogram today. They found just a couple polyps that need to be removed before starting my cycle. I go into surgery friday. Im scared and dont want to do it. blahhhhh just my luck. grrr!
> Should only push my cycle back a week or so.
> Has anyone had this done? Im a little freaked out about it.
> 
> Lindsay - HOpe you get some sleep tonight!
> 
> Dr - I hope you update soon! We are anxious!

Hi....you will still be nervous but it is not bad....I have had it done twice...it's a good sleep:haha: trust me you will do just fine.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Good morning ladies


----------



## michelle01

Bubu - Like Lindsay said, anything can happen in a day!! I know this is so stressful, but I have everything crossed you have some blasts to freeze :hugs:

Stinas - Sorry to hear; I had polyps removed and it wasn't a big deal. I actually went in to get my tubes untied and while they were in there, they found cysts and polyps. Are they doing it with a robotic machine? BTW....you should be getting the package I sent you soon ;)

Drsq - WE NEED AN UPDATE :)

I started out having a horrible headache yesterday, woke up with it this morning and now realized, I am getting sick...BLAH! My DS has been sick off and on and I have managed to not get it, but I think it finally has caught up with me. I took some tylenol this morning, but that isn't doing anything. I feel sooooo tired and worn out; sitting at work isn't helping either!


----------



## bubumaci

Lindsay18 said:


> Bubu - you never know what can happen in a day! I was told that only 4 of mine made it to the stage they needed to be and when I got to the transfer the next day, they told me 10 made it. So don't stress! You only need one, love :)

mhhhmm - I know that - but by day 5 they really should be further and with our history, the statistics are pretty bad (out of 18 fertilised in the previous two ICSI's, I have had only two beginning blasts). Your transfer would have been on day 5?
Oh well, we shall see how they do and then when we do the transfer in April, we will thaw five of the other 10, see how they develop. If we do have some blasts this time *hope**hope**hope* then we will have something to fall back on if the April lot don't thaw well.

Also, they are in the Embryoscope, so the embryologist is going to take a look and see where they are developing poorly...


----------



## Lindsay18

FINGERS CROSSED!!! Mine was actually a day 6 transfer.


----------



## bubumaci

Oooh, ooh - you had a 6 day transfer? :happydance: OK, then I feel a bit better :)


----------



## Lindsay18

HAHA I thought you might :)


----------



## Jenn76

Stinas: That sucks that they found polyps but it is good that they can remove them so fast. Also glad to hear your cycle won't be delayed much because of it. FX this cycle will bring you your BFP!

Bubu: The fact that your embryos are still progessing is a good sign, I hope they do make it to blasts tomorrow. How are you feeling? 

Michelle: Sorry to hear you aren't feeling well. I hope you can go home soon and get some rest. 

Still no update from Dr :( I'm sure she is busy. Praying everything went okay and mamma and babies are home resting today.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hello all!

Bubu. . . I have everything corssedfor you!

Stinas. . . I'm glad your cycle won't be too delayed! I haven't had that done so I don't know what to tell you. 

Feel better Michelle!

Lindsay. . . how are you feeling? Did you get some sleep last night?

How is everyone else doing?

AFM, I had my bloodwork and ultrasound done yesterday. My lining was too thin (only at 6) so they added estrace to the Vivelle I am already doing, I have to go for another Ultrasound Monday morning (which means another sub), and they have moved my transfer to Tuesday the 12th. I already put in for a sub on the 8th so I have that day off for nothing now. UGH!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Hey BOMO! 
I did have a better night last night and the night before thank goodness!!! My family is coming up from Florida tomorrow and I really didn't want to be extra tired and cranky for their visit LOL!! My shower is on Sunday and I really want it to be great without added stress of being exhausted. So fingers crossed for another couple of good nights!!!

That stinks about having to push it back, but it's good that they have you on something to thicken your lining! Can you cancel your sub for the 8th and work that day and switch it for the 12th? I know we are able to cancel calling out as long as it's before the day of. That would be good because then you can just switch one day for the other!
Good luck!!!

Michelle - I hope you feel better! That really stinks that you've been sick so much!!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

I'm so glad you had a better night Lindsay! How exciting that your shower is Sunday! Fun!

As for cancelling the sub, the district would do it if I really pressed the issue but since it is the day after my birthday, my friend has decided to call in sick too and we will do something fun. It's more time off school which I don't like (I HATE getting ready for subs) but things at school are crazy stressful so a day off without a drs appointment will be nice.


----------



## Lindsay18

Perfect! Then enjoy your day!!! And happy early birthday!!!


----------



## bubumaci

Feeling OK Jenn, thanks. Still quite a bit of pressure, but I think it is all going to be OK.

Glad to hear that you had a better night Linds!! :)


----------



## drsquid

i went into labor at 3am on monday. waited to wake the folks til 5:30 and finally went in at around 7:30 am.. i was at about 3cm but they had trouble measuring because i was 100% effaced. that exam was one of the most painful things ive ever felt. anyway, they finally got me a room at 11:45 am and i was unchanged. at which point i said i wanted an epidural. the anesthesiologists was awesome. super nice guy. anyway. he put it in, no problem, first test dose, no problem.. 2nd.. i start feeling dizzy. then dizzier etc pressure dropped to 60/30... oops. my folks were freaked but doc was calm and all over it so i wasnt worried. apparently it was because i was dehydrated. dropped about 3 more times but never as significantly and never again after the very beginning. anyway i spent the after noon hanging out on fb etc etc. the boy had dropped his heart rate when my pressure dropped but then after that it was pretty high so they didnt wanna give me pit... but as it turns out, i was having contractions every 2-3 minutes anyway. they checked me again at about 4 something when i was having pain again, and i was at 8cm. my doc wasnt available til after 5:30 but... it was all good. got to complete maybe an hour later and they had me push in the labor room to +2 station. i also had a few ice chips at this point (first thing i had since 5 am)... bad idea, puked the whole way to the or.. but once they got me dosed up again on the epidural i was fine. pushed for 30 min in the or (for a total of 45 min) and had Lila at 7:19 pm. 19.5 inches 5 lbs 7 oz. The boy was head down but... sunnyside up. Had a horrible time getting him under the pubic bone. I thnk the fact i stayed in such good shape really helped me here. I had to keep getting them to topup the epidural because i couldnt cope with the pain at all. Theyd have me push 3 times with each contraction and Id push 1 time then couldnt keep going, the pain was just too insane. Once the epidural was topped up, figured out where/how to push was harder but at least i could do it. Slept between contractions. Took over 2 more hours to push him out, and they had to use the vacuum. I knew if i didnt give it everything i was getting both a long labor and a section... luckily he was a trooper and kept his heart rate good etc. Oliver was born at 9:50 pm 20 inches, 6 lbs 3 oz. Both passed their hearing tests and had low to intermediate bili... so we got to go home wednesday. been pumping but still have colostrum so im only getting maybe a cc at a time. they nursed all night (was having good luck getting them to latch but theyd then they wouldnt suck). got a 2nd degree perineal tear and "skid marks" but other than that ive been fine.. only been taking motrin for it.. and ive picked up all the swelling i didnt get during pregnancy from all the fluids they pumped into me.. only lost 13lbs (weighed myself when i came home but... i wasnt weighed at the hospital and i dont know how high it went with all the fluids). so we will see...
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 31









photo 3.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 28









photo 4.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 29


----------



## Lindsay18

Holy story, Drs!!!! Congratulations they are beautiful!!! I'm so glad you were able to deliver naturally as you had wanted but I'm so sorry about the pain!!! Great sizes!!! Happy to hear they are doing well as are you! How do you feel to not be pregnant anymore and to have them here?! Ps I love their names. Oliver is one of the names we were considering!


----------



## azlissie

Congrats, DrS!! The babies are amazingly cute. That's a pretty wild birth story - I've never heard of twins being two and a half hours apart! Glad to hear you're all home and everyone is doing well.


----------



## MoBaby

CONGRATS!! Beautiful babies :)


----------



## Jenn76

Yeah Dr so glad to hear you are all home! :happydance: Babies are adorable and such great weights. Sorry you struggled with the birth but it is great that you went in to labour naturally and managed to go vaginally. I can't believe they were more than two hours apart, that must have been grueling.


----------



## never2late70

Drs they are absolutely gorgeous! Great job mama!


----------



## almosthere

You did it mama-congrats on your beautiful twins DR!!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Congratulations Drs!!! Wow what a birth story! So happy to hear you are all are well and home! Love the names!!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Congrats Dr...they are beautiful!!!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Yay, DrS!! Well done you!!! :dance: Congrats on two beautiful babies - they are absolutely adorable!!! Funny that you went into labour yourself on the day you were to be induced - looks like they wanted to pick their own arrival time after all! Sorry you were in such pain :hugs: but I bet you think it was worth it now! How have you settled in at home? Can't wait to see more pics!

Now, who's next....?!!! :baby:


----------



## Mamali

ohhhhh Drs they are sooooo adorable. congrats dear!!!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Congratulations Dr!! What a story :) They are gorgeous! Great news that you are home already. 

Lindsay how exciting your shower is this weekend! It seemed a long way off when you first told us you were having it!!

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Getting - It'll be Jenn next :)

Lindsay - happy 31 weeks!


----------



## bubumaci

Yay Drs - Congratulations :happydance: and welcome to little Lila and Oliver (love the names! They are just gorgeous!

AF us ... we were thrilled to hear today that two of our 5 (that we took to day 6) actually made it to blast and are being frozen today. It really makes me think that perhaps, if we had been doing 6 day transfers instead of 5, that we might have had different results already... But now we have two little blast :cold: and 10 others frozen.

Linds - thank you for making me believe :) :hugs:
And :hugs: to everyone else for praying for us!!


----------



## Mamali

bubu congrats you got two that made it to blast :happydance:, am happy for you, and fingers croosed they will be your babies God's willing dear :hugs:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

bubumaci said:


> Yay Drs - Congratulations :happydance: and welcome to little Lila and Oliver (love the names! They are just gorgeous!
> 
> AF us ... we were thrilled to hear today that two of our 5 (that we took to day 6) actually made it to blast and are being frozen today. It really makes me think that perhaps, if we had been doing 6 day transfers instead of 5, that we might have had different results already... But now we have two little blast :cold: and 10 others frozen.
> 
> Linds - thank you for making me believe :) :hugs:
> And :hugs: to everyone else for praying for us!!

Bubu what wonderful news!!!!!!! Im thrilled for you. Congrats!


----------



## almosthere

Congrats Bubu that is wonderful!!! 2 blasties to add to the freezer crew-woohoo!

Hope all are well-can't wait to hear about some more IVF successes.....bring on the BFPS ladies!

Also-can't wait to hear our next birth story!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Yay Bubu, that's fantastic!!! :dance:


----------



## MoBaby

Yay bubu!!!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Yay bubu great news :)


----------



## michelle01

drsq - CONGRATS ;) They are just so precious!!! 

Bubu - :happydance: I am sooo happy for you that you have a couple blasts!!

Linsday - How are you feeling? Hope you have a wonderful shower this weekend :)

Pink & Lindsay - Happy 31 weeks :)

I was talking to DH last night and he told me he didn't want to find out the gender even though this is our second one. So I agreed we will wait; team :yellow:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

michelle01 said:


> drsq - CONGRATS ;) They are just so precious!!!
> 
> Bubu - :happydance: I am sooo happy for you that you have a couple blasts!!
> 
> Linsday - How are you feeling? Hope you have a wonderful shower this weekend :)
> 
> Pink & Lindsay - Happy 31 weeks :)
> 
> I was talking to DH last night and he told me he didn't want to find out the gender even though this is our second one. So I agreed we will wait; team :yellow:

Wow Michelle...you are good!!!! I wouldn't be able to wait :haha: hell no! lol


----------



## GettingBroody

Welcome to team yellow Michelle!! :yellow: We're very much in the minority - gotta stick together!! :winkwink:


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Yay Bubu!!! That is awesome news!!


----------



## MoBaby

Yay!! Even though I'm not pg anymore I am totally team yellow!! The way I see it is I'm probably only going to have 1 child soni want it to be as special as it can be. I already can't experience child birth/labor due to my surgery and uterus so that's all that is left for me :)


----------



## michelle01

Glad I am not the only one Getting and Mo! And Mo....you will be able to be getting your sticky bean soon ;) And I am there with you on not being able to experience child birth/labor, so I am glad we made this decision :)


----------



## Jenn76

:wohoo: Bubu so glad to hear you have two blasts! Congrats, and can wait for your FET!

Michelle: My DH wanted to stay team yellow too but I couldn't do it. I managed to convince him to find out, but had he won I know I would have caved and asked my OB. Are you hoping for a DD? 

It's hard to believe it has been over a year since this thread began and now little ones are arriving, seems like just yesterday people started getting their BFP. Looking forward to the upcoming BFP's and birth stories to come. 

Who's next??? Could be me but my hospital won't induce so I might go full term, doubtful but possible. Pink and Lindsay are only two weeks behind so could be one of you...... I'm hoping to make it to 37-38 weeks. Only time will tell.


----------



## bubumaci

:)
If I were PG, then I would want to be team yellow. But I know that DH would want to know in advance. I think both ways have their advantages :)


----------



## sekky

DR S - those babies are so beautiful. Congrats. so good you are all home. 

Stinas - good your cycle wont be delayed by the pocedure. keeping things crossed for you.

BOMO - sorry abt the lining but good you get to take something to help out and its just a day later. Happy early Birthday

Michelle - How are you feeling now. Hope you are much better? Cant believe you can wait till birth to know what you are having. I definately cant and i will want to know as early as possible

BUBU - YAY for the blasts. FX they will be your forever babies

Lindsay - Hope you are good?

Mamali, Jen, getting, prayin, mo baby, pink how are you all doing? 

AFM - AF showed up yesterday so i went in for my day 2 blood work. Result to be ready in 2 weeks as well as my next appointment. If all goes as planned my next cycle will be my treatment cycle.


----------



## michelle01

Jenn - I honestly would love another DS! And I think that DS would love a brother too, but healthy is first priority! And wouldn't you know it, DH sent me a text saying he was joking....NOT FUNNY! In any case, he is now waiting :) I am actually all for it!!! Seeing as we have all our big items, and our bedding for DS was neutral anyhow, there isn't any reason to find out.

I agree Bubu; there are advantages/disadvantages! Like today I had to get a baby shower gift for my niece, while I was in Babies R US they had racks of clothes on sale....and I only got one jumper that was neutral color. Knowing the gender I could have bought more, but I think it will make the excitement of delivery that much more special for us!!


----------



## michelle01

sekky said:


> DR S - those babies are so beautiful. Congrats. so good you are all home.
> 
> Stinas - good your cycle wont be delayed by the pocedure. keeping things crossed for you.
> 
> BOMO - sorry abt the lining but good you get to take something to help out and its just a day later. Happy early Birthday
> 
> Michelle - How are you feeling now. Hope you are much better? Cant believe you can wait till birth to know what you are having. I definately cant and i will want to know as early as possible
> 
> BUBU - YAY for the blasts. FX they will be your forever babies
> 
> Lindsay - Hope you are good?
> 
> Mamali, Jen, getting, prayin, mo baby, pink how are you all doing?
> 
> AFM - AF showed up yesterday so i went in for my day 2 blood work. Result to be ready in 2 weeks as well as my next appointment. If all goes as planned my next cycle will be my treatment cycle.

Hi Sekky! I am doing good; have a little bit of a head cold, but other then that, feeling pretty good lately. I was all for finding out, but now that I have had time to let it set in on waiting, I am all for waiting now ;)

YAY for AF and getting the show on the road ;)


----------



## Lindsay18

Hi ladies!!! Thanks for asking- I am doing much better. I try not to drink anything too close to bed time and go as frequently to the bathroom as I can. Been sleeping pretty good. My 2 aunts and cousin (she's like a best friend to me) are here from Florida for my shower on Sunday so I'm super excited!!! 

Jenn- omg that's crazy!!! You me and Pink!!!

Pink- happy 31, love!!!

Bubu- so so so happy about your results. I'm glad I could help with easing your mind a little :)

Michelle and Getting- good for you with team yellow!!! I originally wanted to wait but since we did the chromosome testing we ended up finding out when I was like 4 weeks pregnant hhahaha!!! So much for waiting! Definite pros and cons to both!

How is everyone else doing?! Wish we all lives super close to each other so we could all hang out!!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Have a great shower this weekend Lindsay! I was just thinking today how cool it would be if we were close enough to meet in person.


----------



## bubumaci

Linds - enjoy your shower this weekend :) :)

I think it would be nice too ...
We are coming over to the US for one week (I get to be groomsmaid at one of my closest friends' wedding) in April (fly in to Chicago, wedding in Des Moines and then few more days in Chicago before flying back)...


----------



## Jenn76

Sekky: So glad to hear you are going to start again soon! FX this cycle brings you your BFP.

Michelle: The shopping thing was a huge factor for me wanting to find out. I find it really hard to find gender neutral clothing. My cousin waited with her daughter and got all gender neutral stuff and even though her daughter is now one she still sometimes gets mistaken for a boy because she doesn't have much hair. 

Lindsay: Hope you have a great shower, it is so nice that so many of your family are coming into town for it. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## azlissie

Lindsay, glad you are feeling better. FX'd for more good nights and good sleep. Have a great time at your shower!

Bomo, that's such a pain about the sub thing. I can't imagine why your district would be so strict about rescheduling but I'm sure it will all work out in the end. Happy early birthday!

Jenn, that's so exciting that you might be our next delivery! Are you still on strict bedrest? I hope that's not driving you crazy.

Sekky, best of luck with your next cycle!

Stinas, I had a polyp removed as part of a combo laparoscopy/hysteroscopy. I didn't really have much pain afterwards but I did have spotting for maybe a week or so.

Michelle, you have way more willpower than I do! I will definitely be finding out - in fact, my anatomy scan is scheduled for March 14th. I'm going to have the tech write the gender on a card and I'm taking that to a bakery, and they're going to fill cupcakes with either blue or pink filling and then I'll have my family and a couple friends over that Saturday for the big reveal. I can't wait!!

DrS and MrsC, once again congratulations on the new arrivals. I'm so happy for both of you!


----------



## Jenn76

Thanks azlissie! I'm Still on bed rest but not as strict now that I am past 32 weeks. I for the most part only leave the house to go to appointments so yeah it is boring. However I tire really fast so even without the restrictions I think I'd mostly stay home. I'm slowly pegging away at the nursery. Everything is in there just trying to wash everything, and set things up. Goal is to complete it this weekend. 

How are you feeling? Not long until gender scan, you must be excited. And movement should be soon too! So exciting!!!!


----------



## Stinas

Michele - I got the package yesterday!!! Thank you soo much! I was at work most of the day yesterday and didnt get on the computer to thank you!! :hugs:
grrr sorry your getting sick! Hopefully it goes away soon!
Yay for team Yellow!

bubumaci - :happydance::happydance: Yay!!! 

BOMO - Sorry about the delay in your cycle! That stinks! Frustrating! At least they are paying close attention to things! 
Girls night sounds like fun!!! Perfect time to do it!

Drs - Congrats! The twins are cutie pies! Sounds like you were a super trooper! :happydance: Glad you and your new family are home! How does it feel not being pregnant? I know you were upset about it. 

Lindsay - Yay for baby shower!!!! Take a ton of pics!


Hope all is well with everyone!!!

Surgery was this am. They removed a couple polyps and irregular lining. I was super scared....but......thank god..no pain at all. I am just very light headed and tired. Super light spotting too....piece of cake. What hurt the most was the iv...she used the vein everyone seems to like. 
My cycle should start March 7. Thats when I go in for my post op and doc said we will probably start everything then! :happydance: Bring it on IVF #2!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Stinas said:


> Michele - I got the package yesterday!!! Thank you soo much! I was at work most of the day yesterday and didnt get on the computer to thank you!! :hugs:
> grrr sorry your getting sick! Hopefully it goes away soon!
> Yay for team Yellow!
> 
> bubumaci - :happydance::happydance: Yay!!!
> 
> BOMO - Sorry about the delay in your cycle! That stinks! Frustrating! At least they are paying close attention to things!
> Girls night sounds like fun!!! Perfect time to do it!
> 
> Drs - Congrats! The twins are cutie pies! Sounds like you were a super trooper! :happydance: Glad you and your new family are home! How does it feel not being pregnant? I know you were upset about it.
> 
> Lindsay - Yay for baby shower!!!! Take a ton of pics!
> 
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone!!!
> 
> Surgery was this am. They removed a couple polyps and irregular lining. I was super scared....but......thank god..no pain at all. I am just very light headed and tired. Super light spotting too....piece of cake. What hurt the most was the iv...she used the vein everyone seems to like.
> My cycle should start March 7. Thats when I go in for my post op and doc said we will probably start everything then! :happydance: Bring it on IVF #2!

Im glad you are doing fine! so excited your next cycle is around the corner!!!:happydance:


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

I'm staying team yellow too xxx


----------



## Pink gerbera

Jenn - yikes it could be me, you or Lindsay next!!!

BOMO - hope you have a great birthday!

Stinas - I'm glad it went well and you're looking at number 2 now :) Bring on your bfp!! :)

Lindsay - Yey for the shower and how exciting that your family have travelled to come. I agree take pics :)

Michelle - I was all for team yellow but DH really wanted to know especially as we're having twins :)

Bubu - how you doing?

Hope everyone has a good day. Sorry if I've missed anyone, on my phone!


----------



## bubumaci

Stinas - glad to hear that the surgery went well and that you are doing well :) All fingers and toes crossed for your start next week :)

Am doing OK thanks Pink!
I was so thrilled yesterday, that we had two blasts to freeze. And I really don't know what is wrong with me. My Brother-in-Law (+ wife) got married last August and after a couple of months of "trying" (she was out of town most the time) they started asking us questions about infertility. I said that just "trying" for two or three months, when she isn't even in town on the right days shouldn't make them worry ... she got checked out, all good. Last night, DH told me that BIL had a fantastic SA report (something like 40 MIO and 90% morphology) and what does stupid Bubu do? Goes and gets all depressed. I mean of course I would be happy for them - but I just felt like it was such a slap in the face! Going through the treatment and finally getting some good news yesterday with the two blasts and then he tells me that and I really don't know what is wrong with me :( And he doesn't understand why it upsets / depresses me. He keeps saying it would be so great if they can have kids, 'cos then his parents will be happy and the pressure is off him.
Am I just being really selfish? What is wrong with me? :cry:


----------



## Lindsay18

Bubu- I totally understand what you're thinking. You're not a bad person for thinking it either!!! You've been through a really rough journey and its hard to hear such great news for your BIL. Deep down I'm sure you're happy for them but at the same time you're still dealing with your struggles. Don't come down on yourself so hard. It's natural to feel that way!! Definitely look at the positives to your situation though. You have great blasts waiting for you!!! Thinking of you today!!!

Stinas- so so happy the surgery went well and you're not in a lot of pain!!!


----------



## jchic

Jenn- thinking of you! I was just released from hospital yesterday and put on bed rest. I have what they call irritable uterine activity so basically my uterus is angry lol and contracting. Not real contractions though. My cervix is also shortening when I walk etc so bed rest city for me. I can get up to go to doc, shower and eat that's it. My doctor says they are definitely coming early. 6 weeks max she thinks!!!


----------



## jchic

Have a great shower linds!

So happy surgery went well Stinas!!


----------



## azlissie

Stinas, glad to hear the surgery went well! Rest up and you'll be good to go by the 7th!

Bubu, I am so sorry you're feeling upset. It makes sense to me why you would be upset - just try to focus on your two little blasts instead!

Jchic, sorry to hear you're going on bed rest as well. I've never heard of an irritable uterus before but it doesn't sound fun! Take care of yourself and those babies.


----------



## bubumaci

Jess - look after yourself and rest up. Sounds similar to what Want had?


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

J. Glad to hear you are ok....rest well and keep those feet up.


----------



## almosthere

Stinas-so glad your surgery went well-take care of yourself and relax! Can't wait til you start your next cycle <3

Lindsay-hope your shower went well!

AFM had my glucose test today-glad that is (hopefully if I pass) over and done with!


----------



## jchic

Hi Bubu! Hoping you feel better. Thinking of you and I totally get why you would be upset. Sometimes men don't get it. 

Sort of but not really. My cervix shortens when I walk too much but then lengthens again once I relax and lay so this is a precaution. Hoping babies stay in there a while longer. Doc thinks so so that's good. 

Um, my nipples are starting to leak a bit! Getting wet spots on my shirt!! Crazy!!

Kathy - how are you??


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

jchic said:


> Hi Bubu! Hoping you feel better. Thinking of you and I totally get why you would be upset. Sometimes men don't get it.
> 
> Sort of but not really. My cervix shortens when I walk too much but then lengthens again once I relax and lay so this is a precaution. Hoping babies stay in there a while longer. Doc thinks so so that's good.
> 
> Um, my nipples are starting to leak a bit! Getting wet spots on my shirt!! Crazy!!
> 
> Kathy - how are you??


Hi sweetie...Im good....waiting for my next set of instructions to begin again.....my last transfer I found out after my follow up from my doctor that I was suppose to take metformin but she never said anything nor did she order the medication when she ordered my other meds. So basically she (nurse) messed up.


----------



## never2late70

Bubu..sorry youre feeling so blue. Im so excited to her about your blasts!
Jen..jchic..cant wait to meet your babies!
Almost..lindsey..time seems to have whipped by..yay for baby boys!
Prayin..hi sweetie! Hang in there!
Az hi fellow tucsonian. Cant wait to here what your having. Lovecthe cupcake idea
Mo,bomo,michelle and all you lovely moms and moms to be..Hi!!
Sorry if i missed anyone. On my tiny phone!
AFM: we are just 4k shy of our gol..eeekk so excited and nervous..5 long years ttc so close! I kno we are all in the same boat, but im reaching out to all of you to share my link via facebook, twitter word of mouth!! Thank you! 
Prayers and blessings 
Angie
www.gofundme.com/24wb98


----------



## Jenn76

Stinas: So glad to hear the surgery went well and that you can start so soon. :happydance:

Bubu: :hugs: It's totally understandable the way you are feeling. My DH's best friends wife is pregnant too and even though I am pregnant it bugs me how easy it was for them and how they keep saying they weren't even trying just not preventing. They only met last January, married in July and announced they were pregnant in November shortly after we announced. It seemed like they were trying to steal our thunder since she was only 5 weeks pregnant when they announced it. It really frustrated me and I don't really know why I can't just be happy for them. It will happen for you, I truly believe that and when it does your baby will that much more special. :hugs:

Jess: Welcome to my world, I guess we have a new contender for who could be next. Sorry to hear you are bed ridden. It's not that bad I find my body really needs the rest so it is nice to have an excuse to lay around. Last check up they didn't check my cervix so I have no clue if the bed rest is helping. They just said since I am over 32 weeks it doesn't matter. I'm allowed to move around my house but I am most comfortable propped up in bed. Unfortunately I need to get ready for babies and DH is useless with that stuff, luckily my mom is helping me tons! Are you ready yet? 

Kathy: That sucks that he nurse messed up, will that delay you at all?

Almost: Good luck, I hope the results come back negative. 

Lindsay: Hope you have a great time tomorrow, can't wait to hear how it goes.

Angie: Wow that is great that you are so close!!!! Congrats!!!!!! Going to go check out your page.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Jchic - sorry you're on bed rest now. Had you stopped working already? Jenn's right you're def in our contender for who's next now! I hope you've got some good movies etc to watch. What were your symptoms on what you've got? I've been getting pretty bad braxton hicks for over two weeks now. I get a strong hardening lump on the too right of my bump. All the docs I've spoken to say its normal but at times it takes my breath away!!


----------



## drsquid

Sorry I haven't been responding. Needless to say, my life is a little busy at this point. Glad to see everyone is doing at least pretty well. Babies sleep all day and are up all night. Oliver had to get a bili blanket for his jaundice but it appears to be getting better. Both also lost too much weight so I've been stressing. @[email protected] to everyone


----------



## Lindsay18

Jess- omg I had no idea you were in the hospital!!! I'm glad to hear you're ok but so sorry you're on bed rest:(. Rest up and keep them cooking!!!

Drs- so sorry they're sleep schedule isn't ideal and that they're losing some weight. I'm sure it will all balance out!

Thanks for the wishes ladies! I'm super excited for my shower in about 5 hours! Kathy- ill see you later, girl!!! Xoxo


----------



## Jenn76

DrS: Sorry to hear the babies have their days and nights mixed up. I hope Oliver's jaundice goes away fast. Also sorry to hear the babies are losing weight. Are you BFing? How much have they lost? Try not to stress, it is normal for them to drop in weight after birth. I'm sure things will improve soon. :hugs:

Pink: I get lots of BH's when I am not resting, and sometime it feels like a rock in my uterus. They aren't that painful though. But it does sound like yours are normal as well, especially since your doctor isn't concerned. I hope they calm down, are you on bed rest now?


----------



## jchic

DrS- im sorry about the jaundice and the weight but the babies are resiliant and will be just fine. So excited for you that theyre here and cant wait to see pics and updates!!!! You are doing great mama :)

Linds- have a great time today!!! Cant wait for yur update. Its insane how much stuff you will get, we were so overwhelmed LOL. 

Jenn- my mom is helping alot and DH is pretty good too. Nursery is all set and everything is put together and washed. Just have to work on their bathroom a bit (the have the 2nd onsuite master in our house so they have their own bathroom that I was in the process of decorating. Now DH will do it LOL)

Pink- those BH sound normal dont worry!!! My symptoms were just cramping then they monitored and measured and came to the irritable uterus thing. Im still working- am all set up for a home office from bed.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Jenn76 said:


> Stinas: So glad to hear the surgery went well and that you can start so soon. :happydance:
> 
> Bubu: :hugs: It's totally understandable the way you are feeling. My DH's best friends wife is pregnant too and even though I am pregnant it bugs me how easy it was for them and how they keep saying they weren't even trying just not preventing. They only met last January, married in July and announced they were pregnant in November shortly after we announced. It seemed like they were trying to steal our thunder since she was only 5 weeks pregnant when they announced it. It really frustrated me and I don't really know why I can't just be happy for them. It will happen for you, I truly believe that and when it does your baby will that much more special. :hugs:
> 
> Jess: Welcome to my world, I guess we have a new contender for who could be next. Sorry to hear you are bed ridden. It's not that bad I find my body really needs the rest so it is nice to have an excuse to lay around. Last check up they didn't check my cervix so I have no clue if the bed rest is helping. They just said since I am over 32 weeks it doesn't matter. I'm allowed to move around my house but I am most comfortable propped up in bed. Unfortunately I need to get ready for babies and DH is useless with that stuff, luckily my mom is helping me tons! Are you ready yet?
> 
> Kathy: That sucks that he nurse messed up, will that delay you at all?
> 
> Almost: Good luck, I hope the results come back negative.
> 
> Lindsay: Hope you have a great time tomorrow, can't wait to hear how it goes.
> 
> Angie: Wow that is great that you are so close!!!! Congrats!!!!!! Going to go check out your page.



Hi Jen...it may delay it depending on my results I get back Monday.....The Dr was pretty Pissed that I was not informed to take it....I cant let the thought beat me up but I cant get it out of my head thinking what if I would have been told...would I be pregnant now because I needed to take that medication according to doc. I truly want to strangle that dam nurse.


----------



## jchic

Kathy I'm hoping it doesn't delay anything for you !!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Prayin - ugh! I would be so frustrated too if I were you! Fx'd it does the trick next time and helps bring you your bfp!

Lindsay - have a great shower!!! Can't wait to hear all about it!

(by the way, Prayin & Lindsay - I've been wondering, did ye know each other before BnB or did ye just meet on here? If it's the second one then how cool that ye are so friendly now! Do ye live close to each other? Hmmm, apologies if I sound a bit stalkerish!!!!:haha:)

Stinas - delighted to hear the surgery wasn't too painful... You're one step closer now!

Jess - sorry to hear you're on bed rest :hugs: Hope the days aren't too long for you...

DrS - no need for apologies, I'm sure we'll all be the same once our :baby:s get here! 

Never - :hi: Fx'd for you!

Bubu - you're not a bit selfish :hugs: Ltttc is just a very emotional process and don't forget you've been injecting yourselves with extra hormones for the last few weeks so they're going to make you extremely sensitive too.... Your time will come and we will all be here to celebrate with you when it does! :hugs:

Az - love the cupcake idea!

Everyone else - :hi: Hope ye're all doing well!

Afm, spotting seems to have stopped. Had virtually none since Thursday night and today it's just more like creamy cm so yay! Staying off work til after the hospital on Tues... (did I say that on here already? I lose track!) Got three big bags of baby clothes from a friend today :thumbup: She had loads more but I tried to be strict with myself and just take the neutral stuff... So hard to resist the cute girlie things but I just about managed!:haha:


----------



## Jenn76

Jess: That's great that you have an ensuite for the babies, I wish I had known we would have twins when we built this house I would have asked or a Jack and Jill bathroom. As it stands right now I use the master ensuite and DH uses the main bath since we both get up for work at he same time. Going to be hard sharing the ensuite when the time comes. 

Kathy: I feel your frustration I'd be pissed too! I hope it doesn't delay you, that would be just cruel. 

Broody: Glad to hear the spotting stopped. :happydance: We've been really lucky to get a ton of hand me downs as well. Honestly we have too much stuff that I'm sure they won't wear it all before they outgrow it. 

DrS: I believe today might be your Birthday, and a pretty significant one at that. So Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!! :cake: 

Well I think I am ready!!!! Spent all weekend organizing the baby stuff, my body is broken. We moved one of the cribs to our bedroom for the babies to sleep in for the first while, not sure how long though. It feels great to be done so now I can just relax until they arrive. Hope everyone else had a nice weekend.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Jenn - I'm not on bed rest but I have stopped working so trying to rest as much as possible :)

Thanks Jchic. 

Bubu - I don't think you should beat yourself up about the way you were feeling. I've cried many tears over other people's happy news. It's so difficult. I always used to think you wouldn't announce your good health to a poorly person yet people announce their fertility to those of us struggling with it and its tough. Hope that makes sense! Basically I've felt how you're feeling but focus on your family and your frosties that will be your forever babies :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Aww, Congratulations on the new arrivals!!, Its so lovely to hear about IVF babies being born!! :) xxx


----------



## Lindsay18

Shower was AMAZING!!! I feel so fortunate to have an entire room STUFFED full of baby things for our little man!!! Super overwhelming let me tell you!!!

Getting- nope- we met through here!!! <3 her!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Delighted shower went well!! That's brilliant that you met on here!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Lindsay - Yey for a great shower :) xx


----------



## Lindsay18

So as a special event for DH I threw him his own little party at a sports bar during my shower time with about 20 guys. We called it a "Dadchelor Party" with beer and food and all the guys had to bring diapers. He said he had a fantastic time but my poor DH was up ALLLLLL night with food poisoning!!! It was terrible. I didn't sleep either. I'm calling the place today to let them know how upset we are about it. I spent a lot of $ on that party and the guest of honor got sick! 
Well today should be fun for me considering I have to be at school until 8pm for parent teacher conferences and I slept about 2 hours tops!


----------



## GettingBroody

Oh no Lindsay, your poor DH! Was anyone else sick? Poor you too - parent teacher days are tiring enough at the best of times!! Good luck!


----------



## Jenn76

Lindsay: Glad to hear your shower was great! Sorry the same can't be said of the after results for DH's party. I feel so bad for you having to work such a long day on no sleep. I hope the time fly's by today and you can get some much needed rest tonight. I also hope DH is feeling better.


----------



## bubumaci

Aww - what a lovely idea - a Dadchelor party :) I am so sorry that DH got sick after it and you are running low on sleep :(


----------



## jchic

Linds - so glad you had a great shower!!! Told you you would get so much stuff. After my shower, when things were brought back to my house, I was so overwhelmed with all the stuff!!! 
UGH!!! that sucks that DH got sick :( Hoping he feels better ASAP! 

Miss ya girl!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Oh Lindsay I hope you make it through the day on with so little sleep! I'm glad you had a good shower! Sorry DH got so sick! I hope he is feeling better!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

GettingBroody said:


> Prayin - ugh! I would be so frustrated too if I were you! Fx'd it does the trick next time and helps bring you your bfp!
> 
> Lindsay - have a great shower!!! Can't wait to hear all about it!
> 
> (by the way, Prayin & Lindsay - I've been wondering, did ye know each other before BnB or did ye just meet on here? If it's the second one then how cool that ye are so friendly now! Do ye live close to each other? Hmmm, apologies if I sound a bit stalkerish!!!!:haha:)
> 
> Stinas - delighted to hear the surgery wasn't too painful... You're one step closer now!
> 
> Jess - sorry to hear you're on bed rest :hugs: Hope the days aren't too long for you...
> 
> DrS - no need for apologies, I'm sure we'll all be the same once our :baby:s get here!
> 
> Never - :hi: Fx'd for you!
> 
> Bubu - you're not a bit selfish :hugs: Ltttc is just a very emotional process and don't forget you've been injecting yourselves with extra hormones for the last few weeks so they're going to make you extremely sensitive too.... Your time will come and we will all be here to celebrate with you when it does! :hugs:
> 
> Az - love the cupcake idea!
> 
> Everyone else - :hi: Hope ye're all doing well!
> 
> Afm, spotting seems to have stopped. Had virtually none since Thursday night and today it's just more like creamy cm so yay! Staying off work til after the hospital on Tues... (did I say that on here already? I lose track!) Got three big bags of baby clothes from a friend today :thumbup: She had loads more but I tried to be strict with myself and just take the neutral stuff... So hard to resist the cute girlie things but I just about managed!:haha:

Good Morning Getting :winkwink:

Lindsay and I met on here....The shower was awesome!!! I had a great time! She is an awesome person...and will be an even better mom!!!! Glad that we became friends.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Lindsay18 said:


> Shower was AMAZING!!! I feel so fortunate to have an entire room STUFFED full of baby things for our little man!!! Super overwhelming let me tell you!!!
> 
> Getting- nope- we met through here!!! <3 her!!!

awwww....Lindsay!!!! love ya too!!! (I'm all late!) Didn't see any of this until this morning!!! You're the best! :hugs:


----------



## never2late70

Lindsay so glad you had such a great shower! So sorry your husband got sick..That blows..no pun intended..

Hope you get some rest this evening.

~Angie


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

I had my follow up ultrasound to check my lining and somehow my lining has SHRANK since last week so it looks like they are going to completely cancel this cycle. 

I haven't heard from the nurse or doctor yet but according to the Ultrasound tech (who very nicely measured 4 or 5 times in different places) said that sometimes when you are on estrogen for long periods of time your lining basically gets to where it is going to and then kind of gives up or quits. I'm a little confused because I haven't had any bleeding but who knows. I will hopefully be able to figure out more when I do hear back from someone.

I'm so beyong frustrated and upset right now. I hate feeling this discouraged!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Thanks ladies! Yeah, it does stink - poor DH is working from home today barely able to function, but he feels better thank goodness. I am running on fumes right now as I am exhausted and still have 3 more hours of work. Then RIGHT home to bed!!!
I don't think anyone else at the party got sick as far as I know. (Let's hope not)!!!
Miss ya too, Jess!!!

BOMO - I am so so sorry that they may have to cancel this cycle! That is so disappointing :(.


----------



## bubumaci

BOMO, as a lady in your journal wrote, I really don't understand how the lining can measure less, unless you have a bleed. :( I am really very very sorry for you :hugs:


----------



## azlissie

I just had a very upsetting phone call and I'm hoping someone can offer a little reassurance. I had blood work done at my last appt and it turns out it had a positive result for spina bifida. I know that this is just a screening test but I'm freaking out. I guess they're going to refer me to a genetic counselor and I'll have some kind of ultrasound and possibly an amnio. Anyone had a false positive result on this test and had everything turn out okay? I'm a wreck.


----------



## Lindsay18

Az - I am so sorry that you got news that's upsetting you! I haven't had this myself, as I had chromosome testing done, however I am here if you need to talk or anything! Hopefully it will just be nothing and you will have been worried for nothing!! xoxo


----------



## jchic

AZ, alot of times those tests are just markers and are not 100% accurate. It could mean there is a chance of that but its not definitive. 
When is your appt with the counselor? Breathe. Its going to be ok honey xoxo


----------



## never2late70

azlissie said:


> I just had a very upsetting phone call and I'm hoping someone can offer a little reassurance. I had blood work done at my last appt and it turns out it had a positive result for spina bifida. I know that this is just a screening test but I'm freaking out. I guess they're going to refer me to a genetic counselor and I'll have some kind of ultrasound and possibly an amnio. Anyone had a false positive result on this test and had everything turn out okay? I'm a wreck.

I can only imagine what you may be feeling right now, but try to stay calm, and stay positive..I will be praying for you and your baby..:hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

AZ: I think best is the meet with the genetic counseler and get the amnio done... Maybe they can repeat the bloodwork first before you have to go through any procedure or anything?? This may make you feel better. According to mayo clinic, most mothers who had + screening had perfectly normal babies. So dont freak out just yet. I'm sure all will be perfect with the little one!

https://www.mayoclinic.com/health/spina-bifida/DS00417/DSECTION=tests-and-diagnosis


----------



## MrsC8776

I'm sure I have more catching up to do but just wanted to pop in real quick. 



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> I had my follow up ultrasound to check my lining and somehow my lining has SHRANK since last week so it looks like they are going to completely cancel this cycle.
> 
> I haven't heard from the nurse or doctor yet but according to the Ultrasound tech (who very nicely measured 4 or 5 times in different places) said that sometimes when you are on estrogen for long periods of time your lining basically gets to where it is going to and then kind of gives up or quits. I'm a little confused because I haven't had any bleeding but who knows. I will hopefully be able to figure out more when I do hear back from someone.
> 
> I'm so beyong frustrated and upset right now. I hate feeling this discouraged!!

:hugs: I'm so sorry to hear that there may be a set back. It just seems like one thing after another. I hope that you can continue with this cycle even though things are a little different. 



azlissie said:


> I just had a very upsetting phone call and I'm hoping someone can offer a little reassurance. I had blood work done at my last appt and it turns out it had a positive result for spina bifida. I know that this is just a screening test but I'm freaking out. I guess they're going to refer me to a genetic counselor and I'll have some kind of ultrasound and possibly an amnio. Anyone had a false positive result on this test and had everything turn out okay? I'm a wreck.

I hope I can give some reassurance. We did this testing and it came back at a very high risk. Like 1 in 100. Needless to say I freaked out. Those tests can be totally wrong though. Our girls are perfect and there isn't any signs of NTD, which is what your test is saying just like mine was. Meet with the genetic counselor. They can help and really explain things. I'm sure you will also be sent for more scans. This is a good thing. All those things can be seen on scans so you will know if there is something off. :hugs: I'm not going to sit here and tell you not to worry because thats impossible and I heard it enough when I had my scare, it doesn't help. I do understand the scare and hope that all turns out well for you. When do you meet with the genetic counselor? As always please try to stay off google. :flower: :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

bubumaci - Dont feel bad...your not a bad person for thinking like that. Its natural for us that have been trying with no success for sooooo long. I completely agree and feel the same. Your happy for them, but frustrated with your situation. 

Lindsay - Yayyy for shower gifts!! :happydance: Poor DH! That sucks!

Jess - Sorry you are stuck on bed rest!


BOMO - I really hope the tech was wrong!

azlissie - I dont know anything about that but... :hugs:


Hope everyone is doing well! 
My start date has been pushed to March 12. I need to go back this wed for bloods because my prolactin was high....im sure its because they never told me to fast before going in, so im sure thats it. Did you know breast massage/any type of over touching can make the prolactin levels go up? I found it weird, thought I would share. lol 
I said earlier that the surgery went off with out a hitch, well....I pushed myself too much and started bleeding a bit more sat night...cramping a bit last night and today. Yay me. Just my luck. Its not bad though, so I guess I shouldnt complain.


----------



## jchic

AZ- I agree with Mrs C here. Stay off google!!! Your genetic counselor will be able to give you much more info. Hang in there mama. 

Stinas- the 12th is so close, yay! Please take it easy!!!


----------



## azlissie

Thanks for the emotional support, ladies. This has been an awful day but there's just nothing I can do about it right now so I'm trying to not obsess. My OB's office faxed over the order to the specialist this afternoon and they said to expect a call with an appointment by tomorrow. I'm hoping I can get in sometime this week - I can't have this hanging over my head too long or I'll go crazy. The thing that scares me the most is that my chance was 1 in 44 - that seems really high. I know that means that 43 babies will be perfectly healthy but the odds are pretty bad. This is the worst feeling - there's this helpless little person depending on me to take care of him/her and I feel like I have let them down.

Thanks for the link, Mo - that does make it sound like there are quite a few false positives. Hopefully I'm one of the lucky ones!


----------



## Jenn76

BOMO: :hugs: Sorry to hear this cycle may get cancelled. I hope things change and you can go through with the FET.

Azlissie: :hugs: Try to remain positive often these screening tests give false positives. Like the others have said wait and see what the counselor has to say. And please don't feel that you in anyway let your baby down. I believe everything will work out and you will be the best mommy ever! 

Stinas: Yeah for starting March 12th!!!! Rest up until then!!!!


----------



## Pink gerbera

BOMO that's rubbish that they may have to cancel :( I guess the positive stance is if your lining is too thin it wouldn't have worked so best to cancel now than have an unsuccessful cycle even though its really frustrating. Hope you get some answers :hugs:

Az I'm really sorry you're going through this. It won't be anything you've done so please don't think that. As others have said, try to stay positive and stay off google. :hugs:

Stinas Yey the 12th is really soon. Don't overdo it anymore! Lots of rest ready for your bfp!


----------



## bubumaci

AZ - I can't offer any tips, as I have absolutely no idea - but :hugs: and I hope that the genetic counsellor will be able to put your mind at ease!

Stinas - take it easy Lady and look after yourself. The 12th is just a week away :) :happydance:


----------



## GettingBroody

Az - I didn't have any of that testing done so I can't really offer any advice but wanted to send loads of :hugs::hugs::hugs: I hope you get an apt with the genetics counsellor really soon.

BOMO - :hugs: for you too. I really hope they don't have to cancel your cycle but at the same time I can understand them wanting the conditions to be absolutely right before going ahead. Hang in there :flower:

Stinas - ooh, the 12th is just around the corner! No more overdoing things!

:hi: everyone else! Off to the hospital this morning for my follow-up apt after the spotting. Hope all is looking good in there!


----------



## Jenn76

Good Luck Boody!!!!!


----------



## jchic

BOMO - I am so sorry :( Try and stay positive and hopefully you get some answers ASAP!

Good luck Broody!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Thanks girls. Home now and all was looking great. Baby was really active and placenta is perfectly safe. Consultant said there's no need for me to be resting and I can go back to my usual routine whenever I like. So back to work tomor - ugh!!! Feel like I haven't been there in aaaaages! Only 2 and a half weeks to the Easter hols though so I'm sure I'll survive til then! 

One thing I totally forgot to ask the consultant (I really must start writing stuff down!!!) - just yesterday when I got up from the couch I felt a pain in my pubic bone (or is it pelvic bone?!) Anyway, when I walk it feels a bit like it's bruised (like when you're younger and fall off the saddle of a bike onto the crossbar - ow!!!!) It's not very bad, just a big niggling. Anybody else have that? Any tips? Kicking myself for not asking the dr - I thought of it as I was following him into the room and then of course he did the scan and I forgot all about it til I was back in the car!!:dohh:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Good Morning everyone

Stinas - The 12th will be here in no time! It's right around the corner  

Bomo - I'm sorry they canceled. I know it's frustrating but you want everything to be perfect for the big day. <3

Good Luck Getting!

Az - I'm sorry you are going through this....stay positive <3 (easier said than done..I know but you have to try).....everything will come out fine <3

Jchic...Lindsay..MrsC...Drs...Jenn...Bubu...and anyone else I may have missed...Have a great day <3


----------



## Lindsay18

Hey ladies!!!
Stinas - yay for the 12th!!! One week away!! Woo hooooo!!!!
Getting - not sure about that. I don't think I've had that yet. I bet the Dr would have just told you that it's typical pains associated with being PG LOL! That's what I seem to get most of the time!

Hi to everyone on here - hope you are all feeling well!

AFM - Got a GREAT night sleep last night considering DH and I were up all night the night before. He is feeling better (although you know how the world comes to an end when a man gets sick LOL!!) And I feel much more rested today. Today is my last ultrasound :( I am happy to see my man again, but sad to know that this is it until he is in my arms (yay!!!). This is the ultrasound to check the measurements of the ureters connecting his kidneys. When we went for our 3D/4D ultrasound the tech looked for me "unofficially" and said everything looked fine so I am hoping that proves true today! We will see.

Have a great Tuesday everyone!


----------



## bubumaci

Love your pictures Linds! :)


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Lindsay18 said:


> Hey ladies!!!
> Stinas - yay for the 12th!!! One week away!! Woo hooooo!!!!
> Getting - not sure about that. I don't think I've had that yet. I bet the Dr would have just told you that it's typical pains associated with being PG LOL! That's what I seem to get most of the time!
> 
> Hi to everyone on here - hope you are all feeling well!
> 
> AFM - Got a GREAT night sleep last night considering DH and I were up all night the night before. He is feeling better (although you know how the world comes to an end when a man gets sick LOL!!) And I feel much more rested today. Today is my last ultrasound :( I am happy to see my man again, but sad to know that this is it until he is in my arms (yay!!!). This is the ultrasound to check the measurements of the ureters connecting his kidneys. When we went for our 3D/4D ultrasound the tech looked for me "unofficially" and said everything looked fine so I am hoping that proves true today! We will see.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday everyone!



YAYYYY For Ultrasound today!!! BOOOOO for it being the last one though :hugs: Lil man will be here in no time! Can't wait to meet him :happydance:


----------



## michelle01

Hi girls! Sorry I have been MIA; been fighting a horrible sinus infection :( Finally took yesterday off and got some antibiotics and a nasal spray. Today I am home working, I cannot seem to stop coughing, it is just ridiculous! I finally just took some mucinex cough, and sending DH later for robitussin. We are in the middle of getting snow dumped on us; up to 10 inches today!

Stinas - Glad you got the package :) And glad your surgery went well!!!

BOMO - So sorry about this cycle! 

Lindsay - Glad you had a great shower, sorry DH got so sick, food poisoning stinks! But glad you got a good nights rest; makes a big difference ;)

Getting - Glad things are going better for you!

Hi Angie - Hope all is well with you! 

az - I am sorry for what your going through. A girl I work with had testing done when she was pg with her daughter; it came back high for down's syndrome and they wanted her to terminate, she refused. And now she has a healthy, beautiful baby girl! Those tests are not 100% so meet with the consoler and hopefully that will put your mind at ease!

Drsq and MrsC - Hope all is good with you both and your beautiful babies :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Thanks girls!

Michelle - I am so sorry that you aren't feeling well! I really hope the medicine helps and you kick this cold! That's a lot of snow :( We are looking to get about 3-6 inches overnight Wednesday>Thursday, but the weather people aren't that reliable! LOL


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Lindsay I love the new bump pic!! 

Michelle, oh no I hope you start to feel better!

Az, I am so sorry for what you are going through! 

Stinas. . . the 12th is so soon!

Broody. . . I'm glad everything is ok!

Drs and MrsC, how is everything going?

Hi everyone else, I hope you all are doing well!! I'm so excited for more babies to start coming!


AFM, I finally heard back from the nurse last night. They have not fully given up on this cycle (although for all practical purposes I have). They have upped my Estrace to 2 mg a night and I go back next Tuesday for an Ultrasound to see what is going on. My RE will be doing the ultrasound instead of a tech and they said she will have time to answer any questions I might have at that time. 

So, help me come up with the questions I need to ask! )

In the mean time, my acupuncturist has changed the herbs I am taking. She has given me a list of foods and supplements I should be eating and taking and she wants me to do "legs up the wall" for 10 minutes in the morning and 10 minutes at night. I'm going to Whole Foods this afternoon to get some of the things I need to be putting in Juice/smoothies. We'll see if any of this helps.

In my mind, I have pretty much given up on this and to soem extent I wish theyw ould just stop the meds so AF can come and I can get started again. My acupuncturist would like to take 3+ months off to give my body a rest but I REALLY don't want to do that. I guess I will know more next Tuesday when I see the RE.


----------



## Lindsay18

BOMO - I'm so sorry for you being so disappointed in this round :(. Hopefully they will have a more definite route for you to take at your next u/s appointment. I think if you aren't happy with what your acupuncturist is telling you about taking time off, discuss it with your RE when you see them! They are the experts :). Hopefully then you will know exactly what to do!!! xoxo


----------



## sekky

Good Evening my beautiful ladies.

Az - sorry about what you are going thru. Hoping you get booked an appointment ASAP so you get some answers. Cant tell you not to worry as i know you won't but pls stay calm.

Stinas its just a week and its here before you know it

Broody - glad you are fine.

lindsay - YAY for a great shower. poor dh. Wishing him a quick recovery

Michel- Oh sorry. Hope you feel better soon

Its been a while Mamali was here. I do hope she's ok though.

AFM - still waiting on the results. DH goes for his by weekend. Got news from a friend today about her BFP and am really thrilled for. Shes been trying for 2 years now and she got to know 6 days ago. Seeing a BFP in my future:thumbup:


----------



## Jenn76

Broody: Glad to hear your appointment went well, shitty you have to go back to work though. I have been getting occasional discomfort in my groin, not sure if that is that you are feeling as well. When I stand up it hurts and feels numb on my left side. It has to do with how baby A is positioned, probably a nerve. It comes and goes. I've mentioned it to my OB and she said it was normal.

Lindsay: How was your scan? Sucks that it was your last. Glad to hear DH is feeling better and that you survived yesterday and got some rest last night. 

Michelle: Sorry to hear you are sick. I have been lucky to avoid all those bugs going around since I am on bed rest. I just started snowing here too.

BOMO: I'm glad to hear you aren't out for this cycle yet. Good luck at your next ultrasound I hope you get good news!

Sekky: Good Luck I hope you hear good news soon.


----------



## Lindsay18

Hey ladies- scan went great!! Kidneys should be measuring less than 7mm and they are around 5.3-5.7. He is also weighing about 3lbs 14oz and is in the 45th percentile. We couldn't be more thrilled!!! What a great last scan!!! 
Just sorted and organized clothes, toys, and tons of other things from the baby shower - phew!! I'm exhausted lol. See you all tomorrow!


----------



## Stinas

Getting - Glad your apt went well! Maybe you can just call and ask?

Michelle - I hope you feel better soon!

BOMO - Im glad they didnt give up on this cycle! Im sorry its sooo frustrating, I still have hope for you this cycle! 

sekky - Thats wonderful news about your friend! Hearing things like that always makes me feel more positive!

Lindsay - :happydance: I cant believe its almost time!


A little TMI on my end....holy constipation! OMG Im DYING here! You think its from the anesthesia? Its been since the surgery, but today was just...i dont know, words cannot describe what I went through lol 
I never took laxatives or stool softeners, but I bought some tonight....as well as anything I thought could help. Can you say uncomfortable?! Top it all off I cant have anymore water now since its midnight and I have to go in the am to repeat my prolactin levels. Yay me! This just keeps getting better and better. grrrrr


----------



## Pink gerbera

Stinas - yukky with the constipation. I've had it on and off for years and its so uncomfortable! Hope you're all sorted soon. 

Lindsay - Yey for a great scan :) Sounds like you we're truly spoilt at the shower :) Have fun organising everything. 

Michelle - sorry you feel sicky. I hope you feel better soon. 

Mrs C and Dr how are you ladies? Have you recovered from having the babies and how are your bundles of joy?

BOMO - I hope you can get some answers. This is unfair that your cycle isn't going as planned :(

Have a good day lovely ladies!


----------



## bubumaci

Stinas :hugs: I am sorry about the constipation. I know how uncomfortable it can be! I hope that you *get going* again soon!!

Michelle - I really hope you feel much better soon!! Poor thing!


----------



## aimiB

Hello ladies, I hope you don't mind me jumping in 

Im on 11dpo after my first IVF cycle and was wondering when my pregnyl shot should leave my system? 

I'm a POaS addict and did 2! The first yesterday at 10dpo and the second today at 11dpo. Todays is the darkest but today's was also FMU and yesterday's was lunch time. What do you think? I'm going insane!!

Thanks
Aimi
Xx


----------



## aimiB

I've tried to post the pic but don't know how to do it 

Xx


----------



## bubumaci

Hi Aimi :howdy: welcome to one of the friendliest groups I know :)
All fingers and toes crossed that you are seeing a :bfp: .. by this time, your trigger shot should be out of your system. My clinic does Betas 6 + 9 days past 5 day transfer - so they start on 11 dpo... :)


----------



## aimiB

Bubumaci thanks for your reply! That has given me some hope  

Did you have the 10000 pregnyl shot too?

Thanks for the welcome 

Xx


----------



## bubumaci

:) Oh, and the other ladies can give you tips on how to upload the photos (I haven't tried it yet).
I have used 10000 Predalon each time - but the trigger shots are all a high dose of the same hormone, so I would expect that the time it takes to leave the body should be the same :)


----------



## Pink gerbera

Welcome aimi sounds like you have your bfp to me :)


----------



## aimiB

Hi pink, do you know how to upload pics?

Xx


----------



## almosthere

aimi-def a bfp! Especially if your line was darker the second day...congrats!!! =) 

Stinas-sorry about the constipation, I had it really badly beg. of jan-no fun!! 

AFM got my glucose test back-I passed! My vitamin b-12 was great, BUT I was told I have slight anemia-anyone else find this out about themselves after anemia/glucose testings? I am obviously freaked out as I know someone who didnt know she was anemic until it was too late and had a still born, and so now I am super nervous about this. Going to my prenatal apt today and will ask what amount of iron I need to get and will go right to the pharmacy once I know and take that suppliment right down! haha

Hope all others are holding in there and doing well!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Hi Aimi!!! Welcome!!! This is the best thread ever lol!!! 
To upload pictures, you have to click "Go Advanced" under where you type your post. Then click on the little paperclip next to the smiley face (above where you are typing). Choose a file, then upload it :)
Hope this helps!!!


----------



## aimiB

Thanks almostthere and Lindsay 

Your all soooo confident that it's a BFP! Do you honestly not think that it could still be the pregnyl?

Xx


----------



## GettingBroody

Hi Aimi! Welcome!! I used ovitrelle instead of pregnyll but it was totally out of my system by 6dpo (possibly earlier but I didn't check before then...) I think it is fairly safe to say you're looking at a real :bfp: Congratulations!!!! :dance:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Good Morning Familia <3



Welcome Aimi!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Almost - it's possible that your iron levels have been fine up to now - have they taken blood samples before this? I've been on iron supplements for the last few months - just don't take them with milk as it can stop the iron from being absorbed...


----------



## GettingBroody

Afternoon Prayin!!! :D


----------



## Jenn76

Stinas: Been there! I've had constipation this entire pregnancy. I took Senokot S to help and without giving TMI I lost 3 lbs the next day. Not a pleasant day and luckily I was a home. Since then I take it twice a week to help keep me regular. Yours may be a one time thing, hopefully!

Almost: My iron test came back low as well. I was told to increase my iron through food since it wasn't that bad. You can take a supplement for it, I didn't because of constipation. Both my babies are fine, very active. I'm getting retested next week. 

Aimi: Welcome! My trigger was out by 8dpo, sounds like a BFP for you. Especially since it is getting darker. Congrats!!!!! When is your Beta?


----------



## GettingBroody

I missed a few days of my iron supplements last week because I was too lazy to go out and buy a new pack. Lost almost 3lbs too, presumably because my "movements" returned to normal without the extra iron!


----------



## azlissie

Stinas, so sorry to hear you're uncomfortable! I hope things get moving for you soon. I think it probably was the anesthesia - that can cause issues.

Welcome, Aimi. I'm pretty sure my trigger shot was always gone by 8 or 9dpo - re-test again tomorrow and see what happens!

Sorry for missing people - I haven't been keeping up very well the last couple of days. I didn't hear back from my OB yesterday so I called this afternoon and I have an appt with the genetic counselor next week Thurs. That's so far away!! I don't know how I'm supposed to keep my sanity that long. It's the same day that I already had my anatomy ultrasound scheduled, just two hours earlier, and they're at the same place so I'm assuming I'll just have both on the same day. I would have loved to get into see the counselor this week, but I guess really the scan is going to actually give more info. This is just the worst feeling in the world.


----------



## almosthere

yes aimi I really think its your bfp because of the dpo and because you mentioned the line getting darker rather than the opposite. Also, I took the same pregnyl shot as you and got a bfp at 9dpo!

And thanks ladies-it is possible it just recently occured (the low iron). I just got tested for anemia sat. prior to drinking the glucose drink so not sure! Started a slow absorbing one a day fiber pill today supposidly has stool softener built in for constipation lol. 

Hope all are well!


----------



## Stinas

aimiB - Welcome!!! Sounds like a BFP!

Almost - Yayy for passing glucose!!

Jenn - I might have to look into that. It got a bit better today, but still there. :shrug:

azlissie - I was thinking thats what it was from as well. Its annoying trying to get back to normal! I am eating everything under the sun to help things move along! lol


Hope everyone is doing well! :hugs::flower:


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Should I be worried that I weigh 6 pounds less then I did per pregnancy x


----------



## GettingBroody

Az - :hugs: So sorry your apt isn't this week but hang in there...:flower:

Jkhk - I didn't gain much weight during first tri and if you've been having ms then I think it's common to lose some. Also, the ivf meds can be very bloating so if you're basing your pre-pregnancy weight on when you were also taking them then it mightn't be very accurate... (if you know what I mean? That last sentence is a bit confused!!)


----------



## aimiB

Hi everyone 

Sorry I can't say hello and thank everyone personally but I'm on my I phone so I cant see the thread and where I'm typing at the same time so it has to be a group Hello 

I've done another test this morning at 12dpo and it's darker still do im starting to believe that it really is a BFP!!!

Xx


----------



## Pink gerbera

Morning ladies

Aimi congratulations! Sounds like you have your bfp!!

Michelle - I wouldn't worry about the iron. Just start taking supplements now and you'll be fine. 

Az - I'm sorry you've got to wait a week for your appt. I know a week feels like an eternity when you're feeling anxious. Keep your chin up :)

Hope everyone else is good and has a good day :)


----------



## bubumaci

Congratulations Aimi - it sounds like good news :) 

Happy Thursday everyone.
I think I might have a slipped / protruding disc in my neck :( A few days ago, my left arm / shoulder really hurt to lift and now my back / neck is really sore (has been since Tuesday), I can't really turn my neck, look down, move without pain. When lying down, I couldn't find a position that it didn't hurt in (so slept with my much loved hot water bottle on my neck, which did sooth a bit). Am taking Ibuprofen in the hope that the irritated area / inflammation goes down and am keeping moving to a minimum. My DH had to be operated on 3 years ago, so I am quite wary of the symptoms and am hoping it goes away by itself. Had it not quite so bad a few weeks ago, right after we moved in and it went away after a day or two. Now it is more pronounced, but I am hoping that it will just go away again...


----------



## Lindsay18

Bubu - ouch! I'm so sorry!!! Neck and back pain are the worst! I broke my back 2 times - once when I was 16 in a gymnastics competition and once when I was 19 in a car accident so I know all about that type of pain. You can't do anything without it hurting! Hopefully it's not something major and you'll feel better really soon!!!

Az - sorry you have to wait so long :( I would want answers immediately too. Hopefully the time will go by fast and you'll find out everything is perfectly fine!!! xoxo

Aimi - definitely sounds like a BFP!!! Sorry if I missed it, but when is your official beta?

JK - I wouldn't worry - my friend had MS during the beginning of her pregnancy and she lost 17lbs. Doctor said as long as the baby was getting nutrients, it's nothing to worry about!!!

How is everyone else doing today?! Stinas - getting close!!!

This week is parent/teacher conferences so we have to stay at work until 8pm on Monday, Wednesday, and Thursday. However, because of the position I have at work (not my own classroom - just have a group of about 200 students that I see on a rotating basis to help them) I don't have scheduled conferences. Because of this and the impending bad weather, my principal will probably not want me here. She is like a work mom to me LOL! So we will see!!!

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Jenn76

Azlissie: Sorry to hear about the wait, but I think the best test is the anatomy scan. Everyone I have known to have their blood test come back with questionable results has always been negative in the end. I opted not to have the blood work done since with twins it is even more unreliable. And I figured in the end of it all it is what it is and I would never terminate my pregnancy based on a possible chance of something genetic being wrong. You could opt to have an amino done if the counselor feels you should. That would be more accurate. Try and remain positive, like MrsC said she had similar results and both her babies are beautiful and healthy. :hugs:

Jkh: I lost 13lbs in my first trimester, both babies have always been in the mid to upper percentiles for measurements. As long as you at taking your prenatal vitamins and eating healthy everything should be fine. 

Aimi: :happydance: Congrats!!!!!!! Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months. How many embryos did you transfer? When is your OTD?

Bubu: Wow that sucks! I hope you do recover on your own. Rest up!


----------



## aimiB

Hi everyone. 

My beta isn't until the 13th so 18dpo but my AF would be due on the 9th so I don't know why they make us wait 18days??


I had 2 embies transferred in day 3. One was 7 cell and 1 was 8cell 

Xx


----------



## Lindsay18

Aimi - that is a long time to wait, but my clinic only has us wait 8 days after transfer so anything longer than that seems like forever to me LOL!!! It is almost here! Not sure about the cell # (our clinic goes by grades of embies like 6B, 5A, etc). I'm assuming 7 and 8 cell are really good though! That's wonderful!


----------



## MoBaby

Jkh: I had already lost 5-6 lbs by the time I hit 7 wks b/c I could only eat a small bit of food 1 time per day. My re said to eat small meals frequently but easy for him to say whe you feel like puking! It's fine as long as your OB isn't concerned. You will start gaining and be thankful of the 6 lb loss. ESP with those twinnies :)


----------



## michelle01

Congrats Aimi!! Sounds like you got your BFP!

Bubu - Oh no! I hope it isn't anything serious :( 

Jk - I am 17 weeks today and I have only gained 5 pounds; and didn't even have much of MS. And with my DS I lost 7 pounds in the first 12 weeks because of MS, so as long as your OB isn't worried, then everything should be fine.

az - Sorry you have to wait; hoping the week goes quick for you so you can get some answers. But again, don't solely count on just the one test because so many of them are not accurate!!! :hugs:

Linsday - Wow, that is long days till 8pm, but hopefully you won't have to be there ;)

I am starting to feel better, thank goodness! I feel like my bump is shrinking cause I just started getting my appetite back yesterday after being so sick. I updated my Pregnancy Journal with today's pictures!! Just looking forward to the upcoming, low key weekend!!!


----------



## aimiB

Lindsay....wouldn't the pregnyl shot still be in your system by 8dpt? Or is it out quicker than I thought?

They are graded 1,2,3 and 4 at my clinic. Mine were both grade 2.

Xx


----------



## GettingBroody

Aimi - my trigger was gone 3 days after my transfer (and mine was a 3 day transfer too...)

Bubu - oh you poor thing!!! :hugs: Hope you feel better soon :flower:

Lindsay - fx'd you'll get to go home and avoid all those meetings!!!


----------



## bubumaci

Aimi - generally, on day 3, you should have an 8-cell, day 4 developing towards a morula and day 5 a blastocyst (if the world were perfect, that would be the development) - so your cells sound like they were pretty much on track :)


----------



## Jenn76

Aimi: Most triggers should be gone by 10 days after taking them. I had to wait 16 days after my 5 day transfer (21dpo) for my beta which is a crazy long time to wait. I had my BFP by 10dpo and still had to wait 11 more days for my OTD. I tested everyday leading up to the beta. 

Michelle: Cute bump!!! My bump doesn't change week to week even now but babies continue to grow. Glad to hear you are feeling better!


----------



## Lindsay18

Aimi- probably would be an issue if it were a regular pee test but since its a beta they can tell from that. It's nice to not wait as long but testing at home is difficult:( lol. 

Unfortunately I had to stay at work until 8. Blah. Have a horrible headache and am heading to bed. Talk to you tomorrow ladies!!!


----------



## jchic

Hey girls!! Back in hospital on bed rest :(
Went for my scan and cervix length was the same but I've started to funnel so they want to take the precaution and watch me here for 2 weeks and if all stays the same I get to go home on bed rest And wait it out there


----------



## MoBaby

sorry jchic!! in the hosp for 2 weeks! Id go crazy but at least babies will be safe!! hope all calms down and you can get home soon!


----------



## azlissie

Jchic, so sorry to hear you're back in the hospital. The good news is they're keeping a really close eye on things so that has to be reassuring. Two weeks is a long time, though - I hope it passes quickly and you get to go home!

Lindsay, sorry you had to work late. That's awful on a school night - I'm usually in bed by 8!!

Aimi, you just did the one trigger shot, right? Some women get HCG boosters a few dpo so then they can't really test early. As long as your trigger was just a one time thing over 10 days ago I'd say you can be pretty confident!

Bubu, that back pain sounds awful!! Are you going to get into the dr's office soon? Feel better.

Michelle, glad to hear you're feeling better finally!

Stinas, how are you holding up with your wait? Time seems to be going by really fast for me - I hope it is for you also!

Angie, how are things going with the fundraising? Hope you're getting close!

Getting, how are you doing? Hope you're getting along okay.

Pink & Almost, any new pregnancy aches or pains as you get closer? 

AFM, trying to be in a more positive mood today. There's this part of me that is not stressed out about this blood test result because I think it's wrong - that's what I'm trying to focus on. I still have those nagging fears but I just don't want to let them occupy my mind. One week from today and hopefully I'll know more!

Happy Friday, everyone!


----------



## never2late70

Jchic at least youre in good hands. Rest up mama!
Az thanks for asking. Its slow going. I dont know why none of my fb friends will share my link :( thats how the site works by networking...im getting ready to vent in my journal.
Not giving up!

Hey all you baby mamas and soon to pregger mamas. I pray for you all!
Angie


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

jchic said:


> Hey girls!! Back in hospital on bed rest :(
> Went for my scan and cervix length was the same but I've started to funnel so they want to take the precaution and watch me here for 2 weeks and if all stays the same I get to go home on bed rest And wait it out there

Hey sweetie...sorry to hear that u are back in the hospital....but it is the safest place to be. Feel well soon <3 :hugs:


----------



## Pink gerbera

Jchic - sorry you're back in hospital but at least they can keep a close eye on you in there!

Angie - rubbish your friends won't share. I hope you reach your goal soon. 

Bubu - ouch. I hope you start to feel better soon!

Lindsay- rubbish they didn't let you home earlier from school! Happy 32 weeks :)

Az- I'm glad you're trying to stay more positive :) I'm good thanks. Been getting some pretty strong braxton hicks but other than that all is good :)

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## GettingBroody

Jchic - sorry to hear you're back in hospital :hugs: I hope you've a good stock of books and movies to keep you going! Fx'd you'll be home in 2 weeks :flower:

Az - :hugs: Well done on the positive attitude!

Never - hope you get the money you need soon...

Afm, nothing new to report. Woke really early this morning tossing & turning with very achy hips, couldn't get back to sleep - the joys!! I've been looking into hypnobirth and think it looks fascinating. The videos on youtube are amazing! Ordered the book & cd last night, definitely going to give it a try! Anyone else considering it?


----------



## bubumaci

Jess, you poor thing - hope you have lots to read and watch! :hugs:

AZ - I haven't made a doctor's appointment. Am hoping that the inflammation or whatever it is will just calm down by itself. If I start getting numbness and tingling in my arms / fingers, then I will be at the doctor's right away. But for now, I am just eating pain killers and trying to keep movement limited. Woke up quite a few times from pain, but did manage to find a position, if I stayed completely still, that I wasn't too sore. xxx


----------



## aimiB

Jchic, hope your doing ok 

I've done yet another this morning and it's as dark as the test line so I believe it now! I just have to wait 5more days for a beta!! Such a long time to wait!

Xx


----------



## bubumaci

Congratulations Aimi - that's great news!
I guess now it'll just be a question of 1 or 2 :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Aimi - that's great! So exciting!

Getting - never heard of that! What's involved?

Jess - UGH I'm so sorry! If you're bored today text away - I don't have students all day :)

Pink - Happy 32 weeks, love!! xoxo

Az - hope the time passes fast for you! Happy that you're trying to stay positive!

Never - that's such a shame! All they have to do is share it and your word will get out there much faster! 

Bubu - how are you doing, girl?!

Kathy - hey! You hanging in there?!

Hope everyone else on here is doing well! Weather here is pretty terrible. Surprised they didn't cancel school or at least give us a delay. It was awful driving here this morning. Last day of conferences, but I only have to be here until normal time (2:30) then home - thank goodness!!! Hopefully sorting through more of the baby shower items this weekend and getting my house back in order! Have a great day!


----------



## Jenn76

Jess: Sorry to hear you are back in the hospital, but like the others said it is the best place to be. I hope you do get to go home in two weeks. There was a girl in the twin thread that had the same thing happening and was in and out of the hospital for it over a 10 week period. Hopefully the rest will allow you to prolong the pregnancy until it is safer as well. She ended up delivering early 30 weeks, but the funneling started at 20 weeks. Both babies are happy, healthy, and home now. The key is to rest, rest, rest and if you do go home don't do anything but rest and let DH spoil you. My thoughts are with you, Keep us update! :hugs:

Azlissie: One week will be over in no time! I'm am very certain you will hear good news. :hugs:

Angie: Fingers crossed that you reach your goal in time! :hugs:

Broody: I've never heard of hypnobirthing before, just googled it seems quite interesting. Unfortunately my DH is completely against that kind of stuff. I have always believed in mind over matter and it totally has worked for me, but he argues everytime I talk about it. I'd be really interested in hearing if it does work though. As for the hip pain, I am finding that unbearable as well. I sleep part of the night on my back now, propped up with pillows to avoid waking every hour needing to shift because of the pain. 

Lindsay and Pink: Happy 32 weeks!! That was my first real milestone since my OB said if I made it till then the babies would be fine, less health issues. Now my goal is 36 weeks, then 38. 

Aimi: Yeah for the line getting darker! When will you have your first ultrasound to see if it is one or two????

Bubu: :hugs: I'm sorry you are still in so much pain. I hope the doctor can help without surgery.


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn - thanks! Yes - I am happy with this milestone! I am having the hip pain too! It's awful! I noticed that sleeping on my back helps too because sometimes it's just unbearable! I'll have to try the pillow technique LOL. I'm so over the pain and not sleeping!


----------



## never2late70

Great morning! 
Jenn, pink, broody,,lindsey: its one thing that they wont even share it,but whats worse is theyre not even acknowledging it..i mean maybe 2 or 3 like the page but not family, not friends, nothing. Not even a good luck or hey thinking about you or even are you guys nuts! Nothing...its a real painful eye opener..but i woke up to a couple of unexpected surprises from a couple of you lovelys :) it was the kick in the butt i needed to remind myself to not give up, that this about me and my husband! Most of all to keep on practicing random acts of kindness, because damn they feel good.
Bu bu im still wiping thectears my love. Thank you!

Ami congrats! Morning Kathy!
Have a blessed day,
Angie


----------



## Lindsay18

Angie - how much more $ to your goal???


----------



## bubumaci

Jenn - I have heard and read quite a bit about hypnobirthing and - if I ever get there - would be completely for it. Perhaps, instead of arguing about it, you could get DH to look at a couple of videos, where the women are completely calm and have a very serene birth. There are several on YouTube. If it is a question of "seeing is believing" then perhaps he would become Pro : you having a relatively pain free birth / at least calm and manageable.

Pain is under control - loving the Ibuprofen :D :D

Angie :hugs: You're welcome!!


----------



## michelle01

Angie - I am surprised none of your friends/family are sharing the link for you. I am rooting for you and hoping you get the rest of the $ you need!!

Happy 32 weeks Lindsay and Pink xx

Aimi - YAY for a darker line ;)

Getting - I assume the hypnobirthing is for those having a natural birth? I will have to take a look, but I know I am having a c-section, so probably cannot look into this. Would be interested to hear how it goes for you if you do it ;)

drsq & MrsC - Hope you girls are doing good and things are well at home with your newborns :) I can only imagine how busy you both must be!!!

Bubu - Hope the pain goes away for you soon!!! 

And for you girls having pain and not being able to sleep, I hope that passes soon!!! I am not looking forward to that point in pregnancy!

TGIF!!! So happy it is Friday! Got love waking with a headache :nope: And for some reason I am starting to get charlie horses in my right leg when I wake up; never really had them before, maybe a one a year or so, and now it is 2 in a week!


----------



## Lindsay18

Michelle - those are the worst! Hope they don't last for you! I have had a 2 day headache myself. Tylenol isn't doing ANYTHING for it either. Hoping it doesn't turn into a migraine! Hope yours goes away quickly!


----------



## never2late70

Lindsay18 said:


> Angie - how much more $ to your goal???

About $3,000 the link is in my journal. 
I realy think i can do this
Thanks for asking :)


----------



## never2late70

Michelle: not half as surprised as i am..lol thank you so much!
I cant wait to be up all night because of a fiesty baby in my belly instead of up from stress..bahaha! Get some rest lovelys:hugs:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Lindsay18 said:


> Aimi - that's great! So exciting!
> 
> Getting - never heard of that! What's involved?
> 
> Jess - UGH I'm so sorry! If you're bored today text away - I don't have students all day :)
> 
> Pink - Happy 32 weeks, love!! xoxo
> 
> Az - hope the time passes fast for you! Happy that you're trying to stay positive!
> 
> Never - that's such a shame! All they have to do is share it and your word will get out there much faster!
> 
> Bubu - how are you doing, girl?!
> 
> Kathy - hey! You hanging in there?!
> 
> Hope everyone else on here is doing well! Weather here is pretty terrible. Surprised they didn't cancel school or at least give us a delay. It was awful driving here this morning. Last day of conferences, but I only have to be here until normal time (2:30) then home - thank goodness!!! Hopefully sorting through more of the baby shower items this weekend and getting my house back in order! Have a great day!


Hi  I'm hanging....lol....medicine is not ageering with my stomach....other than that doing great! Any plans for the weekend?


----------



## Jenn76

Michelle: I had Charlie horses in earlier pregnancy as well, thankfully it went away. 

Bubu: I'm going to research it more but my OB says they like to use epidurals with twins since things can turn at a moments notice. DH would prefer no epidural so maybe he would believe in the hypnobirthing. He doesn't believe in mind over matter, karma, psychics, or mediums though. I'm not really a spiritual person myself but I'm not closed minded to these things either. I'll have to watch more videos of the births. I'm not fully understanding how it works, is it something you can self teach and just follow if the opportunity presents itself? The only video I watched the woman had a coach with her during the birth. Gotta go google again. 

Angie: Unfortunately I think many people don't understand fertility issues unless they have experienced it themselves. I worked with a girl that set up a similar page on FB as well and people were really rude about it. The amount of times I have heard people say "well maybe it's just not meant to be" about someone struggling. Argh!!!! It frustrates me!!! I hope you make it to your goal soon.

Lindsay: Not much longer is all I keep telling myself. I'm seriously hoping as soon as these babies come out I can sleep again without the pain. Not like we won't be woken up more often for other reasons but that is different. How is your back doing?? Mine is off and on at points unbearable as well. I imagine yours must be bad considering you are still working.


----------



## never2late70

Jenn76 said:


> Michelle: I had Charlie horses in earlier pregnancy as well, thankfully it went away.
> 
> Bubu: I'm going to research it more but my OB says they like to use epidurals with twins since things can turn at a moments notice. DH would prefer no epidural so maybe he would believe in the hypnobirthing. He doesn't believe in mind over matter, karma, psychics, or mediums though. I'm not really a spiritual person myself but I'm not closed minded to these things either. I'll have to watch more videos of the births. I'm not fully understanding how it works, is it something you can self teach and just follow if the opportunity presents itself? The only video I watched the woman had a coach with her during the birth. Gotta go google again.
> 
> Angie: Unfortunately I think many people don't understand fertility issues unless they have experienced it themselves. I worked with a girl that set up a similar page on FB as well and people were really rude about it. The amount of times I have heard people say "well maybe it's just not meant to be" about someone struggling. Argh!!!! It frustrates me!!! I hope you make it to your goal soon.
> 
> Lindsay: Not much longer is all I keep telling myself. I'm seriously hoping as soon as these babies come out I can sleep again without the pain. Not like we won't be woken up more often for other reasons but that is different. How is your back doing?? Mine is off and on at points unbearable as well. I imagine yours must be bad considering you are still working.

You're absolutely right, and yes I have heard that dang expression often..blah
Thank you so much!


----------



## bubumaci

As far as I understand, you can also teach a lot of it to yourself. There is one thread on here, where the woman also had the hypnosis tapes and fell asleep to them and somehow trained herself - she would go into a deep relaxed hypnotic state when she had her contractions and had an amazing birth.


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn- so true. I just wish the pain would stop. My back hasn't been as bad as I'd expect actually. I thought with breaking it twice in the past, it would be terrible. It's been on and off depending how much strain I put on it during the day. Night time is the worst. I only have 19 more days that I actually have to teach. Not counting spring break. So that's not terrible. It's coming up pretty quickly. I need to start thinking about packing my hospital bag lol!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Yikes!! I get so far behind now. So sorry ladies. Lets see if I can once again catch up with you all. I know some of this is old news but still I feel the need to reply. :flower:



Stinas said:


> My start date has been pushed to March 12. I need to go back this wed for bloods because my prolactin was high....im sure its because they never told me to fast before going in, so im sure thats it. Did you know breast massage/any type of over touching can make the prolactin levels go up? I found it weird, thought I would share. lol
> I said earlier that the surgery went off with out a hitch, well....I pushed myself too much and started bleeding a bit more sat night...cramping a bit last night and today. Yay me. Just my luck. Its not bad though, so I guess I shouldnt complain.

The 12th is literally right around the corner!! I'm so excited for you. 



Lindsay18 said:


> Hey ladies- scan went great!! Kidneys should be measuring less than 7mm and they are around 5.3-5.7. He is also weighing about 3lbs 14oz and is in the 45th percentile. We couldn't be more thrilled!!! What a great last scan!!!
> Just sorted and organized clothes, toys, and tons of other things from the baby shower - phew!! I'm exhausted lol. See you all tomorrow!

Thats a great weight! Sounds like everything is going well for you. 



Pink gerbera said:


> Stinas - yukky with the constipation. I've had it on and off for years and its so uncomfortable! Hope you're all sorted soon.
> 
> Lindsay - Yey for a great scan :) Sounds like you we're truly spoilt at the shower :) Have fun organising everything.
> 
> Michelle - sorry you feel sicky. I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Mrs C and Dr how are you ladies? Have you recovered from having the babies and how are your bundles of joy?
> 
> BOMO - I hope you can get some answers. This is unfair that your cycle isn't going as planned :(
> 
> Have a good day lovely ladies!

I'm doing good. Thank you for asking. Still recovering from the c section but things seem to be healing well. I think most of the pain is from bruising but I'm not really sure. It's weird. The girls are keeping me on my toes and people seem shocked that I have been up walking around for as long as I have been. You kinda have to be when theres two little ones with needs. 

I hope you are doing well! 



aimiB said:


> Hello ladies, I hope you don't mind me jumping in
> 
> Im on 11dpo after my first IVF cycle and was wondering when my pregnyl shot should leave my system?
> 
> I'm a POaS addict and did 2! The first yesterday at 10dpo and the second today at 11dpo. Todays is the darkest but today's was also FMU and yesterday's was lunch time. What do you think? I'm going insane!!
> 
> Thanks
> Aimi
> Xx

Welcome! :hi: Sounds like a bfp to me! Congrats!! 



almosthere said:


> aimi-def a bfp! Especially if your line was darker the second day...congrats!!! =)
> 
> Stinas-sorry about the constipation, I had it really badly beg. of jan-no fun!!
> 
> AFM got my glucose test back-I passed! My vitamin b-12 was great, BUT I was told I have slight anemia-anyone else find this out about themselves after anemia/glucose testings? I am obviously freaked out as I know someone who didnt know she was anemic until it was too late and had a still born, and so now I am super nervous about this. Going to my prenatal apt today and will ask what amount of iron I need to get and will go right to the pharmacy once I know and take that suppliment right down! haha
> 
> Hope all others are holding in there and doing well!!

Congrats on passing the glucose test! Thats always a big relief. Taking extra iron should help out a ton. 



azlissie said:


> Stinas, so sorry to hear you're uncomfortable! I hope things get moving for you soon. I think it probably was the anesthesia - that can cause issues.
> 
> Welcome, Aimi. I'm pretty sure my trigger shot was always gone by 8 or 9dpo - re-test again tomorrow and see what happens!
> 
> Sorry for missing people - I haven't been keeping up very well the last couple of days. I didn't hear back from my OB yesterday so I called this afternoon and I have an appt with the genetic counselor next week Thurs. That's so far away!! I don't know how I'm supposed to keep my sanity that long. It's the same day that I already had my anatomy ultrasound scheduled, just two hours earlier, and they're at the same place so I'm assuming I'll just have both on the same day. I would have loved to get into see the counselor this week, but I guess really the scan is going to actually give more info. This is just the worst feeling in the world.

I'm glad you were able to get in fairly soon. I know it's still a long wait but just remember that the extra week gives time for baby to grow and help see things more clearly on the next scan. During my genetic counseling appointment not much was done. I was confused about what the purpose actually was. The lady just talked to me about what each thing was and asked if I had any questions. So write down questions if you have them. You may feel overwhelmed and forget so writing them down will help a lot. I'm sure all will go well. When is your next scan? 



jchic said:


> Hey girls!! Back in hospital on bed rest :(
> Went for my scan and cervix length was the same but I've started to funnel so they want to take the precaution and watch me here for 2 weeks and if all stays the same I get to go home on bed rest And wait it out there

I know I said it in your journal but I'm sorry to hear you are in the hospital. I hope the time passes quickly. 

Bubu~ I'm sorry if I missed it somewhere but what dates are you looking at now? 

Everyone else that I missed, I hope you all are doing well. :hugs:


----------



## never2late70

Lindsay18 said:


> Jenn- so true. I just wish the pain would stop. My back hasn't been as bad as I'd expect actually. I thought with breaking it twice in the past, it would be terrible. It's been on and off depending how much strain I put on it during the day. Night time is the worst. I only have 19 more days that I actually have to teach. Not counting spring break. So that's not terrible. It's coming up pretty quickly. I need to start thinking about packing my hospital bag lol!!!

This sounds so exhausting :nope: You're almost in the home stretch!
(and you look amazing)


----------



## bubumaci

Hi Mrs :wave: :) :)
I don't yet know. Five days after my next ovulation we are going to do the biopsy of the lining and get that checked out (killer cells, progesterone etc) - and then on April 5th we will be flying to the US for one week - I get to be Groomsmaid for one of my best friends. In the cycle, after we come back, we will be doing the transfer :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Mrs- so glad you're feeling better. Heal up quickly!!!

Never- thanks girl. Came home from work early with a nasty 2 day headache that turned into a migraine... Yay... Lol. After sleeping for a couple hours and eating a little it's getting better thank goodness. Had a tough week but hoping this weekend will make everything better:) feel great for the most part otherwise. Maybe it's because everything has been so easy up until this time!!! :)


----------



## almosthere

Sounds like you are getting close to your bfp bubu!

Lindsay-so exciting that you can start packing up that hospital bag-woohoo!!!

MrsC-hope your two little girls are doing well and thriving!!! =)

AFM-my left part of my stomach is so achey-I think I pulled a muscle-it always happens on the side that my anterior placenta is on-the left lol. I think it is from cleaning off my car as I had to work today =O...well, an all day teacher conference....at least the food was good ;)


----------



## Lindsay18

Girls that are going to be breastfeeding-
I forgot to mention this earlier. I found out that many insurance carriers offer to pay in full for a really nice breast pump! I actually took my breast pump off my baby shower registry and I'm glad I did. I called the provider that my insurance company referred me to and I just have to call back within a month of my due date. It is covered in full! Pretty much the exact one that I had on my registry!!! Worth a call!!!


----------



## almosthere

My breast pump will be free too!woohoo! we need "freebies" after what we all paid for baby!!! lol


----------



## never2late70

Hi almost Hi MrsC! Have posted pictures of your girls yet?


----------



## Pink gerbera

Hi everyone. 

Wow you're super lucky that your insurance will cover your breast pumps! I don't have anything like that so I have to pay out. Oh well. Are the twins mummas going to try breast feeding? I think I am but I'm not going to put too much pressure on myself. 

Can't believe I've only got 5-6 weeks to go! My OB delivers twins at 37-38 weeks! That's of course if my bambinos don't decide they want out sooner!!

I hope everyone has a good weekend. Those of you that are working super hard deserve it!


----------



## jchic

Pink! Youre in the home stretch now! I was thinking of pumping and supplementing with formula but not sure. I dont know if I will bf- Im assuming I wont though. How are you feeling???


----------



## bubumaci

I just realised in MrsC's thread, that probably Kelly9 with Tulip will be next - she is at 38 weeks :)


----------



## Jenn76

Pink:I'm going to try and breast feed without formula if possible. 

Lindsay: You are so lucky to have that coverage. I called my insurance and my coverage is 100% but....... It has a maximum cap at $50......... WTH!!!!! What a joke!!! So basically I don't have coverage since any pump worth buying would be way more then that. 

Angie: There are pics of MrsC's girls on here and in her journal. They are adorable!

Bubu: That's true Kelly must be close. I also saw that Blue had her twins. 

Jess: How are you holding up?

Almost: Ouch! It kills when I cough, sneeze and laugh so I can imagine that must hurt. 

MrsC: Glad to hear the girls are doing well! It sucks that DH is leaving soon, but I think you will handle it just fine.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Jchic - I know it's getting closer now! I'm kinda scared but majorly excited too :) I'm unsure how to feed the babies when they come. I had a dream I was breastfeeding and I loved it so maybe that's a sign!

Jenn - good for you gonna go for breast feeding. You're planning a natural delivery too aren't you? Is twin 1 head down for you now? My twin 1 is breech so they're talking about a section unless she turns.


----------



## GettingBroody

It's all getting so close now girls!!!

I'm back up in the hospital this afternoon because there was some mucus mixed in with spotting today. The spotting doesn't bother me anymore but the mucus is new so I thought it'd be best to play safe and get it checked... Could think of better ways to be spending my Saturday though!!! :grr:


----------



## Jenn76

Pink: Yes I am shooting for a natural delivery with an epidural. Baby A has been head down and in the same position since my 12 week scan. Last scan baby B was head down as well but he's my active one so who knows if he will stay that way. My next scan is on the 18th so we will see then. Baby B is also my bigger twin so depending on his next weight estimate we might have no choice to go Csection because they don't want to go natural if he is over a pound bigger. I hope your baby A gets into proper position so you can have a choice.


----------



## Jenn76

GettingBroody said:


> It's all getting so close now girls!!!
> 
> I'm back up in the hospital this afternoon because there was some mucus mixed in with spotting today. The spotting doesn't bother me anymore but the mucus is new so I thought it'd be best to play safe and get it checked... Could think of better ways to be spending my Saturday though!!! :grr:

Sorry to hear you are back at the hospital, I hope you don't get stuck there long. Keep us updated.


----------



## GettingBroody

Me too! Just met the midwife (for blood pressure etc) and she started off by telling me that mucus discharge is perfectly normal at this stage and kind of looked at me as if I was crazy for coming up (the midwife I spoke to on the phone earlier was the one who made the decision about whether I should come in or not, not me!) She then went on to be perfectly nice for the rest of the exam...it is very busy up here today so maybe she's just bit frazzled!:shrug: Waiting for the dr now....


----------



## MrsC8776

bubumaci said:


> Hi Mrs :wave: :) :)
> I don't yet know. Five days after my next ovulation we are going to do the biopsy of the lining and get that checked out (killer cells, progesterone etc) - and then on April 5th we will be flying to the US for one week - I get to be Groomsmaid for one of my best friends. In the cycle, after we come back, we will be doing the transfer :)

I hope the time passes quickly for you! I can't wait to see you get your bfp!! 



Lindsay18 said:


> Girls that are going to be breastfeeding-
> I forgot to mention this earlier. I found out that many insurance carriers offer to pay in full for a really nice breast pump! I actually took my breast pump off my baby shower registry and I'm glad I did. I called the provider that my insurance company referred me to and I just have to call back within a month of my due date. It is covered in full! Pretty much the exact one that I had on my registry!!! Worth a call!!!

My insurance is the same way. It changed at the first of the year. I just had to pay for the pump and then submit a claim then they will pay me back. I just had a chance to submit it yesterday so we will see how long it takes to get my money back. They cover the pump, supplies and accessories. :thumbup:



never2late70 said:


> Hi almost Hi MrsC! Have posted pictures of your girls yet?

As Jen said (Thanks Jen!) theres tons of pictures in my journal and a few in this thread. Heres the few posts I know of that have pics. :flower:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/a...3-w-twins-1-w-triplets-1236.html#post25686813 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-journals/1099187-mrsc-baking-some-baby-cs-242.html (Not the best pictures but it's what was going on at the time)

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...rsc-baking-some-baby-cs-249.html#post25736131




Pink gerbera said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Wow you're super lucky that your insurance will cover your breast pumps! I don't have anything like that so I have to pay out. Oh well. Are the twins mummas going to try breast feeding? I think I am but I'm not going to put too much pressure on myself.
> 
> Can't believe I've only got 5-6 weeks to go! My OB delivers twins at 37-38 weeks! That's of course if my bambinos don't decide they want out sooner!!
> 
> I hope everyone has a good weekend. Those of you that are working super hard deserve it!

You are getting so close! Not much longer for you! 

As for the breastfeeding. I'm pumping 100% of the time. I'm doing it this way because with the issues the girls had/have we need to know exactly what goes in and what comes out. So this way I can pump then feed them a certain amount of ML. Also hubby gets to help and have some bonding time. I had the same thought as you. I would try it and if it didn't work out I would be ok. So far so good though. In the beginning we had to add in formula because I wasn't producing enough or any at all. Within a few days of the c section I was producing at least some. Now we are down to just using breast milk. 



Jenn76 said:


> Pink:I'm going to try and breast feed without formula if possible.
> 
> Lindsay: You are so lucky to have that coverage. I called my insurance and my coverage is 100% but....... It has a maximum cap at $50......... WTH!!!!! What a joke!!! So basically I don't have coverage since any pump worth buying would be way more then that.
> 
> Angie: There are pics of MrsC's girls on here and in her journal. They are adorable!
> 
> Bubu: That's true Kelly must be close. I also saw that Blue had her twins.
> 
> Jess: How are you holding up?
> 
> Almost: Ouch! It kills when I cough, sneeze and laugh so I can imagine that must hurt.
> 
> MrsC: Glad to hear the girls are doing well! It sucks that DH is leaving soon, but I think you will handle it just fine.

Thank you! :hugs:



GettingBroody said:


> Me too! Just met the midwife (for blood pressure etc) and she started off by telling me that mucus discharge is perfectly normal at this stage and kind of looked at me as if I was crazy for coming up (the midwife I spoke to on the phone earlier was the one who made the decision about whether I should come in or not, not me!) She then went on to be perfectly nice for the rest of the exam...it is very busy up here today so maybe she's just bit frazzled!:shrug: Waiting for the dr now....

I hope all is well and you don't get stuck there for long. There was a period of time where the amount of discharge freaked me out. It's perfectly normal to be worried when things change. Better to be safe than sorry is the way I look at it.


----------



## GettingBroody

MrsC - did you have mucus discharge at this stage too? I looked it up online but most sites say that watery-creamy discharge is normal and that mucus could be a sign that you're losing some of your mucus plug...:shrug: 

Oh, was talking to other people in the waiting room and everyone was giving out about the same midwife so I don't feel so stupid now!!! :rofl:


----------



## MrsC8776

GettingBroody said:


> MrsC - did you have mucus discharge at this stage too? I looked it up online but most sites say that watery-creamy discharge is normal and that mucus could be a sign that you're losing some of your mucus plug...:shrug:
> 
> Oh, was talking to other people in the waiting room and everyone was giving out about the same midwife so I don't feel so stupid now!!! :rofl:

I'm not sure at what week it was but there was a bunch of discharge a day or two in a row. Never any blood in it so I didn't think anything of it. I never noticed my mucus plug so the discharge could have been it. I believe if it's lost early on it can regenerate. 

Sounds like the MW is having a bad day!


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn- that's such a waste!!! $50 will get you NOTHING!!!

Mrs- that's great that they reimburse you! Mine gets shipped for free as long as its within a moth of my due date. It's a really nice one worth around $300. 

Getting- sorry you're in the hospital but better safe than sorry!!!

Spent the day sorting everything from my shower and exchanging some clothes for size. I'm exhausted!!! Tomorrow We are putting together the pack n play and swing and stroller. So exciting:)


----------



## GettingBroody

Finished up with dr about 20 mins ago... They found a clot on my cervix so that's what's been causing the problems. Keeping me in tonight :growlmad: He said they may decide to keep me in until the clot "falls out" (his very technical description, lol!) but that it'll be reviewed in the morning. No idea how long that might take though!:shrug:


----------



## MoBaby

I would want to know why is there a clot and what is behind the clot and what will happen once the clot falls out?
Sorry you are in again! Why cant pregnancy just be easy?? LOL.


----------



## Jenn76

Sorry to hear they are checking you in. Hopefully they will send you home tomorrow. It suck that you have a clot, but at least you know it is there so when you pass it you won't freak out.

Hi Mo how are you doing? Any new news?


----------



## MoBaby

Jenn thanks for asking. I have 8 more days of BCP after tonight so hoping AF is here is the next 12-13 days so I can have an ultrasound then start my estrace for the next FET.... So hopefully in a little over 2 weeks I can have FET process started! The bleeding I have been having has eased off except when I exercise sometimes which I need to ask about...SOOO Hopefully my body is calming down and I can do FET third week in April...If I do it by then it is still possible to have a baby by the end of the year :)


----------



## never2late70

Lindsey that all sound so much fun and exciting. So happy for you.
Broody i agtee with mo..do they have any answers for you? Glad your safe and in great hands :)


----------



## jchic

Broody! Oh sucks youre im hospital, so sorry :( hoping the clot passes quickly and you can go home. We are hospital buddies! 

Hi everyone!!! Xoxo


----------



## azlissie

Broody, sorry to hear about the clot but at least they finally figured out what was causing the spotting. I hope you can get some answers and go home soon!

Mo, I'm really hoping you can get in for an April FET! Sending you positive vibes.

Lindsay, glad you're having a fun weekend sorting baby stuff! You'll have to post pics of your nursery once you get it all set up.

AFM, did a 2 mile fundraiser walk this morning and now I'm so exhausted and my legs are a little sore. It's awful how out of shape I have gotten - I quit going to the gym when I was doing IVF in July, and I have been really inconsistent ever since. It's a bummer to think of all the ground I've lost, but I did it once so I know I can do it again. 2 miles shouldn't be that hard!


----------



## Jenn76

Mo: I hope everything works out as planned.

Azlissie: Wow congrats!!! I can barely walk around my house without getting short of breath 2 miles is impressive. 

Jess: How are you making out at the hospital? 

Lindsay: We did all the same things last weekend, it is good to get it done early.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Broody - oh no they're keeping you in. I hope you get some answers and the clot passes quickly so you can get back on your feet. 

Mo - that'd be great if you can do the transfer in April. 2013 will still be your baby year. :)

Lindsay- that's exciting! We built our pram last week when it arrived. Ours is huge! But I love it :) 

Jchic - hope you're not too bored in hospital. 

Mrs C - I'm thinking of doing the same with expressing. Like you say I like the idea of my DH being able to feed the babies and bond with them too :) Do you have a manual breast pump or an electric one? How's your sleeping going? 

Hope everyone else is doing good? It's Mother's Day here in the uk today so to all of us who are either mums already or mums to be (which is everyone of us on this thread) have a good day xx


----------



## Jenn76

Happy Mother's Day!!! I had no idea you guys celebrated a different time of the year then us. Before joining BnB I never knew anyone from the uk and therefore never really got exposed much to the culture there. Now I find myself regularly googling stuff so I can figure out what certain things are. The first time I heard someone reference "dummy" I couldn't for the life of me figure out what they meant. It is so weird how the same word can have totally different meanings depending on where you live. Same goes for "cot" the first time I heard someone saying their baby was gong to be sleeping on a cot I thought they were crazy and the baby would roll off it. :dohh: Then I come to learn it is a crib. It's all very interesting. Well I hope you all have a great Mothers Day.


----------



## GettingBroody

Going home :dance: Dr this morning was happy to let me pass the clot at home instead of waiting around here for it to make an appearance! Because I live so near I can come straight back up if things worsen. Spotting I'm having is fine for now and should stop once clot is gone but if it reoccurs once the clot is passed then I need to come back. No reason for the clot, just one of those pregnancy things... Apparently while its not normal it can be common enough (if that makes sense!) According to Dr Google doctors vary a lot in how they treat it - some like you to rest and others say go about life as normal (second one kind of makes more sense to me - surely if you're resting it'll take longer for the clot to pass? Or maybe it makes no difference :shrug:)


----------



## GettingBroody

Happy Mothers Day all!!! I agree Jen, it's funny how much the words vary! And the traditions too - no one I've ever known has had a baby register but they're so common for you guys at the other side of the pond!


----------



## almosthere

Happy Mothers day to all UK mom's to be/mothers!!! =) <3


----------



## jchic

Happy Mothers Day to the UK MOMS!!!!! <3

Great news you are going home Broody!!!! WOOOHOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Happy Mothers Day to all the UK ladies!!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Broody hooray for being allowed to go home xx


----------



## Lindsay18

Getting- yay for going home!!!!

Happy Mother's Day UK mommies and mommies to be!!!

Welp we put together our stroller, pack n play, and baby swing. Took FOREVER!!! Happy it's done though. And another exciting (sarcastic) event today- my boobs started leaking. Ugh. Good times. Anyone else? Are you wearing nursing pads in your bra?


----------



## jchic

Linds- yes! I started leaking 2 weeks ago. Its called colustrum :) I wear nursing pads in my bra. Welcome to the leakage club LOL


----------



## Lindsay18

Yeah I've been waiting for it to start. Lol!!! Do you wear a bra all the time then? I enjoy coming home from work and remaining braless for the night haha!


----------



## almosthere

I wish I had boob leakage...I am beginning to think my boobs havent gotten the memo that I am having a baby...no growth change and its making me worry I have no colostrum being produced =(


----------



## Lindsay18

Almost- I've had no growth change at all. And today was the first day of leakage and I'm over 32 weeks. I was worried too lol.


----------



## almosthere

Haha I of course wished for the breast growth-but nope, no luck for these little 32b's! LOL As long as I can breast feed I will be a happy camper!! =)


----------



## Lindsay18

I'm happy without the growth!!! 36D's didn't need any help lol!!!


----------



## almosthere

haha OH then yes that is good-I feel so badly for ladies who already have big chests grow even more as it seems so heavy and painful!


----------



## never2late70

I love this thread! I cant wait to be an active perticipant in ivf again and share my journey. I have followed most of you from day 1 :)
Please pray for my husband and I. I cant wait for this chapter to be done and to move on!
Angie


----------



## never2late70

Drs and MrsC..i just finally got a look at your beautiful babies..oh my..what amazing little blessings
Xoxo


----------



## Pink gerbera

Never - of course. Pray for you and your DH and all the ladies still awaiting their bfp. 

Lindsay - I'm still awaiting any leakage! My boobs have grown but no leakage yet. Guess I should be grateful at the moment, sure there'll be plenty of leakage once I start feeding the babies!

Have a good day everyone x


----------



## MrsC8776

MoBaby said:


> Jenn thanks for asking. I have 8 more days of BCP after tonight so hoping AF is here is the next 12-13 days so I can have an ultrasound then start my estrace for the next FET.... So hopefully in a little over 2 weeks I can have FET process started! The bleeding I have been having has eased off except when I exercise sometimes which I need to ask about...SOOO Hopefully my body is calming down and I can do FET third week in April...If I do it by then it is still possible to have a baby by the end of the year :)

Fx AF shows up on time so you can get things started! I'm excited to follow you through your next cycle to your bfp!! 



azlissie said:


> Broody, sorry to hear about the clot but at least they finally figured out what was causing the spotting. I hope you can get some answers and go home soon!
> 
> Mo, I'm really hoping you can get in for an April FET! Sending you positive vibes.
> 
> Lindsay, glad you're having a fun weekend sorting baby stuff! You'll have to post pics of your nursery once you get it all set up.
> 
> AFM, did a 2 mile fundraiser walk this morning and now I'm so exhausted and my legs are a little sore. It's awful how out of shape I have gotten - I quit going to the gym when I was doing IVF in July, and I have been really inconsistent ever since. It's a bummer to think of all the ground I've lost, but I did it once so I know I can do it again. 2 miles shouldn't be that hard!

Great job on doing the 2 miles! Towards the end a flight of stairs felt like a mile to me. :haha:



Pink gerbera said:


> Broody - oh no they're keeping you in. I hope you get some answers and the clot passes quickly so you can get back on your feet.
> 
> Mo - that'd be great if you can do the transfer in April. 2013 will still be your baby year. :)
> 
> Lindsay- that's exciting! We built our pram last week when it arrived. Ours is huge! But I love it :)
> 
> Jchic - hope you're not too bored in hospital.
> 
> Mrs C - I'm thinking of doing the same with expressing. Like you say I like the idea of my DH being able to feed the babies and bond with them too :) Do you have a manual breast pump or an electric one? How's your sleeping going?
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing good? It's Mother's Day here in the uk today so to all of us who are either mums already or mums to be (which is everyone of us on this thread) have a good day xx

I have a double electric pump. Heres what I ordered https://www.diapers.com/p/medela-pump-in-style-advanced-on-the-go-tote-solution-set-788359 and it's working great! Sleep? What is this sleep you speak of?!? :haha: It's going ok. I get about an hour of sleep between feedings, diapering and pumping. They are on a 3 hour schedule from the NICU and we've just kept it the same since getting home. I'm getting used to it but for some reason the 6am feeding is the hardest for me to get up for. 



GettingBroody said:


> Going home :dance: Dr this morning was happy to let me pass the clot at home instead of waiting around here for it to make an appearance! Because I live so near I can come straight back up if things worsen. Spotting I'm having is fine for now and should stop once clot is gone but if it reoccurs once the clot is passed then I need to come back. No reason for the clot, just one of those pregnancy things... Apparently while its not normal it can be common enough (if that makes sense!) According to Dr Google doctors vary a lot in how they treat it - some like you to rest and others say go about life as normal (second one kind of makes more sense to me - surely if you're resting it'll take longer for the clot to pass? Or maybe it makes no difference :shrug:)

Yay for getting to go home! Hopefully the rest of your pregnancy is a smooth one. 



Lindsay18 said:


> Getting- yay for going home!!!!
> 
> Happy Mother's Day UK mommies and mommies to be!!!
> 
> Welp we put together our stroller, pack n play, and baby swing. Took FOREVER!!! Happy it's done though. And another exciting (sarcastic) event today- my boobs started leaking. Ugh. Good times. Anyone else? Are you wearing nursing pads in your bra?

Great job on getting things put together. I never had any leaking. Actually yesterday was the first time I have leaked anything at all and it was only a small amount. I've have no issues with supply so don't let leaking/no leaking discourage anyone. 



never2late70 said:


> I love this thread! I cant wait to be an active perticipant in ivf again and share my journey. I have followed most of you from day 1 :)
> Please pray for my husband and I. I cant wait for this chapter to be done and to move on!
> Angie




never2late70 said:


> Drs and MrsC..i just finally got a look at your beautiful babies..oh my..what amazing little blessings
> Xoxo

Thank you! We will all be here cheering you on through your cycle. You will get there!


----------



## Mamali

hello everyone, sooooooo sorrrrry i've been silent. The past few days were very tough, i lost a very dear aunt, she was like a mother to me.

am sorry i can't do personals but those who got their bfp yayyyy :happydance:, congrats and wish u a H & H 9 months.

those in 2ww fingers crossed and praying hard for your bfp :hugs: 

those starting/stimming wish you all the best :hugs: 

Afm, didn't see AF when it was supposed to show so i called my doctor and she asked me to see her, which i did. she did a baseline, and gave me provera 5mg for 5 days, which i finished today. she said i should expect AF tomorrow or next. am going back on the 16th for another baseline, then i start stimms.


----------



## Lindsay18

Mamali - I am so so sorry for your loss! We are here for you if you need to talk! Hopefully everything will work out with AF so you can get started ASAP!!! xoxo


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Mamali said:


> hello everyone, sooooooo sorrrrry i've been silent. The past few days were very tough, i lost a very dear aunt, she was like a mother to me.
> 
> am sorry i can't do personals but those who got their bfp yayyyy :happydance:, congrats and wish u a H & H 9 months.
> 
> those in 2ww fingers crossed and praying hard for your bfp :hugs:
> 
> those starting/stimming wish you all the best :hugs:
> 
> Afm, didn't see AF when it was supposed to show so i called my doctor and she asked me to see her, which i did. she did a baseline, and gave me provera 5mg for 5 days, which i finished today. she said i should expect AF tomorrow or next. am going back on the 16th for another baseline, then i start stimms.

I'm very sorry for your loss....My prayers are with you and your family :hugs:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Good Morning <3

Never - Prayers being sent your way 

Getting - I'm sorry that you're back in the hospital again <3 The doctor is making the right decision in making sure all is well before letting you go home. I hope it passes quickly so you can get home 

Jchic - How are you feeling?

Pink - Happy Belated Mother's day <3

Hi Lindsay!

AFM....I am on my fourth day of provera and just started taking my Metformin 2x a day and my Lord is this killing my stomach!!! My stomach has been queazy and it just sucks!!! Dreading to think that I have to start taking them 3x a day on Thursday :-( Once I'm done with provera I should see AF and then onto BCP....by the looks of it I will be on Metformin through out the transfer process as well as (FX) pregnancy....I will deal with whatever comes my way just to ensure that all works out the way it's suppose to <3 

To everyone else I have missed hope all is well...everyone is ALWAYS in my prayers and have a wonderful day <3


----------



## Lindsay18

Kathy - hey girl!!! Ugh that stinks that you aren't feeling well :(. I wish it didn't come with side effects! I always hate when people tell me how it's so worth it. It's like - I know that, but it doesn't mean it doesn't suck!!! LOL! Feel better xoxo


----------



## never2late70

Mamali, Im so so sorry for your loss. Praying for you and your family.

Thank you ladies for the well wishes and prayers. Each new day brings new hope.
Angie


----------



## michelle01

Getting - Glad you are home now! Hopefully the clot passes soon for you ;)

Kathy - Sorry you are feeling so sick :(

Pink and all UK ladies - Happy Belated Mothers Day!!!

Mamali - I am so sorry for your loss.

Lindsay - Sounds like a very productive weekend :)

Hope everyone else is good!

This weekend went too fast! I spent a lot of time Saturday cleaning. I cleaned EVERY drawer cabinet in my bathroom and hall closet; three garbage bags of crap to get rid of. Just amazes me how much stuff I didn't need! And poor DS had the stomach flu Saturday; he had a few episodes of getting sick, thankfully that is done. I hope all the sickness, colds, flu, etc... are done now with our house for awhile!


----------



## Jenn76

Angie: You are in my prayers, I hope everything works out as planned and you do get your BFP soon!

Mamali: Sorry for your loss :hugs: Glad to hear you are getting started soon. Wishing you the best of luck!
Kathy: Meds suck! My down reg meds and the estrace and progesterone made me miserable. I feel you pain. Hopefully it wears off soon. Praying for you to get your BFP!

Leakage Club and wannabe members: No changes here either. I never had sore boobs or any growth (I'm a D or DD as is) and no signs of leakage. I kind of like it this way, got enough going on with my body as it is. I think most people don't start producing until they deliver but I don't know any statistics on it. I'm not really worried I don't think my boobs will let me down, lol! At least I am praying for that. I haven't planned at all for bottles and formula feeding. DH will be running out if necessary.


----------



## Lindsay18

Michelle - you were really productive too!!! Aww poor DS! Hope he is 100% soon!

Jenn - that made me LOL. I haven't had sore boobs or change in size either. All of a sudden I was sitting on the couch last night and I'm like why is my shirt wet? I thought my puppy had gotten a drink of water and gotten it on me or something haha! Then I was like uh oh - wait a second LOL! Oh well, I have to deal with it regardless! I just wasn't prepared for it!


----------



## jchic

jenn you are too funny!!! Leaking has nothing to do with supply, so you are all good lady, dont worry!! 

im sorry for your loss M - prayers and thoughts are with you! 

Hi everyone!


----------



## almosthere

Sorry for your loss mamali and I hope all others are doing well. To the ladies currently on the ivf train with meds I hope you are getting through them smooth as possible you are almost there! And to the ladies awaiting ivf cycle..praying you can get started asap!


----------



## sekky

Hello ladies. 

Lind- welcome to leaking club and yay for setting up part of the nursery.

Getting - glad u r able to go home

Mamali - sorry for ur loss. My prayers with u and ur family. I sent u a private message

Jchic - how r u doing?

Mrs C- weldone mama. Miss emma and ava really appreaciate ur efforts

Never - prayers for u and dh

Hope everyone is doing ok. 

Afm - going to the clinic on thursday or friday to discuss my result. DH doing his SA on wednesday too


----------



## Jenn76

Michelle: Missed your post earlier, I hope DS gets better soon and you don't catch it. I wish I had the energy to clean out my drawers. I keep shoving stuff in drawers everytime I clean and have now gone from one junk drawer to junk in every drawer. :dohh:

Sekky: Good luck at your appointment. I hope DH's goes well also!

AFM: Had my first OB appointment with my new OB old RE today. He mentioned induction by 38 weeks. I am happy about that'll since my old OB didn't plan to induce until 40 weeks. I am glad to now see an end in sight. So if the babies don't come on their own we will probably induce in three weeks. :happydance:


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn- eeeeeeeeeeeek!!! So exciting!!!


----------



## Stinas

Hey ladies!!!
Just stoping by to say hi! No time for personals tonight! Been super busy with work lately. FINALLY got 2 days off in a row....i feel like im on vacation! FINALLY got time to have a cleaning lady come by tom...super excited for that.....sad, I know. I just hope she does not go running lol Got most of my tree down.....yes, I still have it up. I get one day off every almost two weeks or so....so i have been looking at it and saying "ahhh f it, next week"....its now march and i think its time I take it down lol 
Anyways....I go in tom for bloods and most likely starting to stim tom! Scared and excited to be starting again. Saw 2 sets of twins on sat and a set of triplets on sunday...all at work, so I feel like thats a sign! 
I am still bleeding since the surgery. It goes from liner to pad.....nothing super heavy, but im SICK of wearing a pad. Stopped BCP's on sat, so period is probably going to start, so Ill probably be wearing a pad for two weeks...yay me. Oh well.
Ill try to update on personals tom! 
Hope everyone is well! 
xoxo


----------



## GettingBroody

Hey girls, just a quick update on me. Started having contractions yesterday morning so I'm in the High Dependancy Unit of the Labour Ward. On constant monitoring and meds to try and stop them... Baby not showing any signs of distress and is completely oblivious to the drama it's causing! Am feeling fairly calm and relaxed myself, panicking isn't going to stop labour and certainly won't do me and lo any good so just have to go with the flow now.... I'm crossing everything lo stays put but we just have to wait and see. Not sure when I'll be on next - sockets are a bit scarce here because of all the monitors so trying to save the phone battery... :hugs: to you all!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Broody - I hope they can halt labour for you. Thinking of you :hugs:

Mamali - I'm so sorry for your loss. Thoughts with you and your family. 

Sekky/ mo- Yey ladies for getting ready to start again :)

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Pink gerbera

I meant stinas/ mo for starting again. 

Sekky I hope the SA comes back good.


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Broody hope ur lo stays put for now

Quick question
When did u ladies notice ur bump getting firm
Mine still looks and feels like fat x


----------



## Mamali

Thanks a lot ladies, really appreciate you guys :hugs: :flower:.

prayin i took provera for 5 days too, but not metformin. wish you all the best dear :hugs:

michelle hope DS is feeling better?

sekky yayyyy for starting, and we are using the same clinic :happydance::happydance:, which dr are you seeing? wish you all the best dear :hugs:

Jenn it's almost here, you'll soon hold your bundles of joy :happydance:

oh brooody :hugs:, hope they are able to stop the contractions, and the baby stays put. It's a good thing the baby is not showing any signs of distress. get well soon dear.


----------



## bubumaci

Mamali :hugs: I am so sorry for your loss :(

Stinas :lol: I think I win with the Xmas tree though - one year (several years ago), my Dad visited me at Easter and helped me take it down, because I hadn't got around to doing it :)

Broody - I hope that they manage to stop the contractions! It is very good that LO is not getting distressed and is oblivious to it all and hats off to you for staying calm - great attitude you have there :)

Jenn ... :happydance:

And the ladies talking about leakage ... :)


----------



## bubumaci

Oh - and I have dug out that thread with the Natal Hypnotherapy, where it sounds just perfect : 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...zing-birth-experience-natal-hypnotherapy.html


----------



## Jenn76

Stinas: Congrats on starting! As you have heard from us time and time again, you work too much!!!!! My tree needs to be down by New Years Day! I hope you can slow things down once you get your BFP, your body will need the rest. And I really hope your company appreciates you. 

Broody: I'm praying that your contractions stop and that baby keeps baking for a few more weeks. :hugs: You will be in my thoughts, keep us updated.

Jkh: I can't really remember exactly but it was quite a bit later then what I expected. Probably around 18 weeks. Before that I thought I looked bloated not pregnant. 

Bubu: That was an interesting story, I could not imagine being in labour and continuing my work day. I also give her credit for having a home birth as well. Midwives aren't as common here, they are hard to get since there aren't too many of them. You have to put you name on a waiting list as soon as you get your BFP.


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Thanks
Iv got dry skin on my belly so maybe that means babies are having a growth spurt x


----------



## Lindsay18

JK - I started showing really early. I had a pretty firm bump at 12 weeks, but that's not normal LOL~

Stinas - that would drive me INSANE!!! My tree is down the day after christmas - I know, I know LOL! Yay for starting!!!

Getting - goodness! I'm so sorry you're going through the drama you are! I hope everything stays put for a while sooner and you are in too much discomfort! xoxo

Hi ladies!!!

AFM - Leaking isn't bad - just annoying LOL! I don't have any nursing pads as of yet, so I cut a panty liner in half and stuck it in my bra - can't even feel it. I'm hoping to stop today on my way home and pick some up, as well as baby detergent so I can was my little man's clothes soon :)


----------



## MoBaby

stinas: glad you are starting soon!! Its not bad you still have tree up :) we just put ours away a few weeks back and we still have some gifts sitting in the living room and a few things that need to go up in the attic. I have no excuse really :) i hired a cleaning lady in nov/dec last year and she comes every other week- best decision ever! i love it! she probably thinks we are slobs but oh well :)


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Good Morning!

Stinas - Yayyy!!! I'm excited for you to start your stims! You're that much closer to your BFP!

Jenn - I can't wait until you have those babies!!! 

Getting - You're in my prayers. Hope they can stop those contractions. xoxoxo

Mamali - Metformin sucks for me! lol...

Hope everyone has a WONDERFUL day!!!!


----------



## jchic

Broody - all my thoughts are with you and I am hoping they can keep the baby in just a tad longer. Stay calm as you are now, best way to be. You are in the best hands possible in the hospital. Are they giving you precardia to stop contractions and did they give you the steroid shots for lungs/magnesium? 

Stinas - great news for getting started! Hoping you join me in twindom!!! xoxo


----------



## michelle01

YAY stinas for getting started and having a few days off ;)

Broody - Thinking about you :hugs: Hope they get things under control for you and your LO!!

And thanks everyone else; DS is doing good now, just slow to start eating again, but I cannot blame him for that!

jk - I just noticed my bump getting more firm and I am over 17 weeks. I started showing very early but the doc said that was cause this is my second. I am sure over the next week or so you will start to notice a difference ;)

Jenn - WOW, your LO's will be here so soon :) How exciting!!!!


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Thanks ladies xx


----------



## MoBaby

Broody I missed your post! OMG! I am sorry you are having contractions! Hopefully they can keep baby in for a lot longer. I imagine you are in the hospital now until delivery? I had a friend deliver at 28.5 weeks and the baby is perfectly healthy now would never be able to tell it was a premie. Praying for you!!


----------



## bubumaci

Re- the tree, I guess it is common to put it up earlier in North America?
In Europe, we generally don't put the tree up until Christmas Eve (or perhaps the day before), so if it came down one day later, that would be a bit of a waste. The rule of thumb is to keep it up for two weeks, and to take it down after January 6th (the three kings, which is celebrated here).

For many years I have had someone come clean. I work a lot (although at the moment it is actually OK), but I had phases where I was only coming home to sleep. It was then that I decided that my free time was just far too precious to spend it cleaning. I keep kitchen and bathrooms clean anyway, do the washing etc. but a real clean gets done once a fortnight (and she does a fabulous job and is really sweet) :) ... one of the best decisions of my life! :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Bubu - Yeah, we put our trees up earlier in the US generally. I usually put mine up sometime around the second week of December or so. I also take mine down really early like a crazy person haha! I just cant take my house being out of order lol. 
A cleaning lady must be sooo nice! I can't complain, though. DH does the cleaning in our house since I do a ton of cooking (which I love) and laundry etc.


----------



## bubumaci

Hehe, I am rolling on the floor laughing (well, in my mind I am - can't do it 'cos of the neck) ... DH doesn't even make the bed! I love cooking too and I do most the cooking. Only I do the laundry (he does put his away though). In our last home, he did the lawn mowing - but once we have done the landscaping, we will be getting one of those robots, that mow all the time (healthier grass and ... well ... neater too), so he won't have that job any more. And when there is ironing, that's my job too...

I am just thinking, look at your avatar ... that must one big pineapple in there ;) But it is a beautiful bump (so jealous ;) ) :)


----------



## MoBaby

Wait there is a robot that cuts the grass?? What!! Don't tell my dh; that's like his only form of exercise lol :) 

Tree: we don't always put one up and when we do it's usually a week before the holiday.. This year we did it early b/c we were excite about the baby but when we lost it taking it down wasn't a priority. It's usually away buy the end of first week January.


----------



## Lindsay18

LOL Bubu!!! It is a large pineapple! LOL I have to update my avatar to 32 weeks. I got really big really fast, but he is measuring in the 45th percentile, so at least I know he is normal size hahaha! You will be there so soon, girl! I know it!


----------



## Lindsay18

Avatar updated LOL!


----------



## Mamali

Lindsay i like your avatars, it's really creative.


----------



## Lindsay18

Thanks, Mamali! I make a chalkboard every week with a food comparison and post it on my Facebook to keep my distant family updated :). So I figured I would post them on here too!


----------



## aimiB

Hi everyone  hope everyone is doing ok.

I haven't even back for a while because on Mother's Day I went for a pee and had a bleed :-( it wasn't red but bright pink and lasted around 4 hours......I really thought/think it was all over. I haven't had any bleeding since and am still getting very bold positive hpts.

I'm just worried that because I'm on progesterone supplements it will stop the bleeding and stop my hcg levels dropping!

My clinic won't do a blood test either so I ave to wait another 2weeks for a scan!

And advice?

Xx


----------



## aimiB

I meant any advice 

Xx


----------



## Lindsay18

Aimi - don't panic with the bleeding. Many girls on here have had bleeding on and off in the beginning/during their pregnancy. If you're still getting positives, that great! Is there any way you can go to your normal doctor and get a blood test? Say you want to confirm pregnancy etc? Not sure if that would work, but maybe try? That really stinks that they won't get you in for a test until 2 weeks from now!


----------



## MoBaby

ami: a lot of women have bleeding during the first tri esp moreso after any assisted reproduction. 

You could go to the ER and tell them you are pregnant and bleeding and they would have to do HCG and a scan. 

I just saw you are not in US; will they do the same procedures at the hospital there? Can you ring the early pregnancy unit? If you are still getting strong positives I wouldnt worry to much. Did you call your clinic?


----------



## Jenn76

Tree: Most people here put it up the first weekend in December and it comes down after new years day. 

Cleaning: I'd love to hav a cleaner come in but don't feel justified in spending money on that when we owe on other things. My DH doesn't help either besides mowing the lawn with a ride on tractor and clearing snow with the snow blower. I would love it if he would help me out but he won't. 

Lindsay: Love the weekly bump pics! 

Aimi: Like Lindsay said bleeding in the first trimester is very common and many times it is nothing. That sucks that your doctor won't do blood tests to see if the HCG is increasing. Good Luck at your scan! :hugs:


----------



## bubumaci

Aimi, I wouldn't worry too much. The Progesterone does not influence your HCG levels at all - so if you are getting nice positive HPTs, then everything should be OK. If you are feeling very concerned, then MO's suggestion sounds like a good one! :)


----------



## drsquid

So far behind.... But just read all of the pages. 

Broody- hope the contractions stop

Pelvic pain- I got that at the end. It is likely the relaxin hormone working on your pubic symphysis. It went away as soon as I delivered 

Bomo- sorry bout the likely canceled cycle so frustrating. 

Breast feeding- I've been breast feeding and pumping. Mom feeds them the pumped milk when I nap cause they've mostly been up all night. I've given some formula. The girl sometimes won't nurse but then will after I've given her some from the bottle. They lost a bunch of weight and aren't gaining well. But other than that they are fine. Wetting plenty of diapers etc. the boy is a poop machine. It is amazing g how fast the day goes and you realize you've done nothing. Can't wait for all of your to have yours. 

Pain control- I've heard of people disappointed with hypnobabies not living up to its promise. I loved my epidural and couldn't have delivered without it. I have a good pain tolerance but... (Taking only Motrin for my 2nd degree tear). Keep an open mind to all options and never judge yourself for what you end up choosing.


----------



## Lindsay18

Drs- so good to hear from you! I'm sure your days FLY!! Glad mom is helping out:)


----------



## Jenn76

Nice to hear from you drS. Sorry to hear the babies are losing weight, but I hear that is normal in the beginning. It's great that you have your mom there supporting you. Glad to hear the pelvic pain goes away after delivery, something to look forward to.


----------



## sekky

Hi ladies,

Thank everyone. DH is fine actually his past SA are perfect. The clinic just want a repeat to rule out any new development.

mamali - that excites me as well. Am presently seeing dr Arati.

Stinas - yey for starting 

Jenn - let the countdown begin

Broody - hope you are good and baby still ok.

Aimi - Sorry you are having scare. Hoping your lo is fine. Try staying calm(i know that sounds crazy)

AFM - still as things stands.


----------



## GettingBroody

Hi girls! Thanks for the replies. Just a very quick update - need to sleep now! At about 730 this morning lo decided she'd had enough of the meds and shot into the world 2 hours later. She weighs 2lbs 10oz and they are pleased with her condition so far. Took her off the ventilator this evening. She might end up back on it but delighted they considered her strong enough to try! I'm doing good too, on a bit of an adrenalin high all day - starting to crash now, definitely sleeping time! We've called her Fia which is an Irish name meaning Little or Gentle Deer. Will update more and with a photo tomor, PhotoBucket not working now for some reason... Night night!


----------



## Stinas

Getting - Congrats!!! Glad to hear shes a strong little one!!! :cloud9::hugs:

bubumaci - lol Yeah, you passed me! Its just that its soooo big, you look at it and get lazy. lol OH well. Its down now. Cleaning lady didn't seem phased by it lol

Jenn - I know...i like to keep busy! Once I get my BFP I will slow things down. 

Lindsay - I know I wish I had the patience and time to take it down early, im just too lazy to do it on my days off. I feel like I waste my day off by doing it lol as stupid as that sounds. haha 

Mo - Its a good investment! I am a clean freak, but not much of a duster or like to mop, so I figured I would have them come every 4-5 weeks to do the annoying things I dont feel like doing. 

Jess - I hope I do join the twin clan! I keep dreaming about it!

I hope I got everyone!
Went in for a scan and bloods today. I will be starting stimms tom she said. She wanted to give my body a break since apparently I have AF now. grrr cant wait to stop bleeding already....cramp central today.


----------



## Mamali

Oh my broody u've given birth? Congrats dear :happydance:. Hope she keeps getting better and better. Wish you a quick recovery hun. Have a good night rest :hugs:


----------



## Mamali

Sekky we are seeing the same dr, yeyyyy :happydance:. How cool is that :haha:


----------



## bubumaci

Getting!! Wow ... welcome to little Fia! :) My goodness - you're a Mommy! Congratulations and rest up :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Getting- I can't believe what I just read!!! Congratulations! What a strong, tiny little peanut! Fia is a beautiful name! I am so happy for you!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Getting! I can't Believe it! Congrats! Fia sounds like a little strong fighter!


----------



## never2late70

Wahoo Getty! :happydance::happydance:
Sending all of my positive energy your way. She will be fine. What a lovely name :hugs:

So much to catch up on when I get home

~Angie


----------



## Jenn76

GettingBroody said:


> Hi girls! Thanks for the replies. Just a very quick update - need to sleep now! At about 730 this morning lo decided she'd had enough of the meds and shot into the world 2 hours later. She weighs 2lbs 10oz and they are pleased with her condition so far. Took her off the ventilator this evening. She might end up back on it but delighted they considered her strong enough to try! I'm doing good too, on a bit of an adrenalin high all day - starting to crash now, definitely sleeping time! We've called her Fia which is an Irish name meaning Little or Gentle Deer. Will update more and with a photo tomor, PhotoBucket not working now for some reason... Night night!

Wow!!!!! Wasn't expecting that update, Congrats!!!!!!!!! The name is beautiful. That is fantastic that she is doing so well. Glad to hear you are doing well too! Rest up, you are going to need it. Can't wait to see pics. Thoughts are with you, keep us updated. :hugs:


----------



## Jenn76

Sekky: Glad to hear your DH's SA came back great!!! :happydance:

Stinas: I hope AF passes soon and no more bleeding for a long, long time. Congrats for starting Stims!!! :happydance:


----------



## MrsC8776

PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Good Morning <3
> 
> Never - Prayers being sent your way
> 
> Getting - I'm sorry that you're back in the hospital again <3 The doctor is making the right decision in making sure all is well before letting you go home. I hope it passes quickly so you can get home
> 
> Jchic - How are you feeling?
> 
> Pink - Happy Belated Mother's day <3
> 
> Hi Lindsay!
> 
> AFM....I am on my fourth day of provera and just started taking my Metformin 2x a day and my Lord is this killing my stomach!!! My stomach has been queazy and it just sucks!!! Dreading to think that I have to start taking them 3x a day on Thursday :-( Once I'm done with provera I should see AF and then onto BCP....by the looks of it I will be on Metformin through out the transfer process as well as (FX) pregnancy....I will deal with whatever comes my way just to ensure that all works out the way it's suppose to <3
> 
> To everyone else I have missed hope all is well...everyone is ALWAYS in my prayers and have a wonderful day <3

I hope you are feeling better today. 



Jenn76 said:


> Michelle: Missed your post earlier, I hope DS gets better soon and you don't catch it. I wish I had the energy to clean out my drawers. I keep shoving stuff in drawers everytime I clean and have now gone from one junk drawer to junk in every drawer. :dohh:
> 
> Sekky: Good luck at your appointment. I hope DH's goes well also!
> 
> AFM: Had my first OB appointment with my new OB old RE today. He mentioned induction by 38 weeks. I am happy about that'll since my old OB didn't plan to induce until 40 weeks. I am glad to now see an end in sight. So if the babies don't come on their own we will probably induce in three weeks. :happydance:

:happydance: Your LOs will be here before you know it! Are you all ready? 



aimiB said:


> Hi everyone  hope everyone is doing ok.
> 
> I haven't even back for a while because on Mother's Day I went for a pee and had a bleed :-( it wasn't red but bright pink and lasted around 4 hours......I really thought/think it was all over. I haven't had any bleeding since and am still getting very bold positive hpts.
> 
> I'm just worried that because I'm on progesterone supplements it will stop the bleeding and stop my hcg levels dropping!
> 
> My clinic won't do a blood test either so I ave to wait another 2weeks for a scan!
> 
> And advice?
> 
> Xx

Try to keep your feet up as much as possible. Fx everything is ok. :hugs:



drsquid said:


> So far behind.... But just read all of the pages.
> 
> Broody- hope the contractions stop
> 
> Pelvic pain- I got that at the end. It is likely the relaxin hormone working on your pubic symphysis. It went away as soon as I delivered
> 
> Bomo- sorry bout the likely canceled cycle so frustrating.
> 
> Breast feeding- I've been breast feeding and pumping. Mom feeds them the pumped milk when I nap cause they've mostly been up all night. I've given some formula. The girl sometimes won't nurse but then will after I've given her some from the bottle. They lost a bunch of weight and aren't gaining well. But other than that they are fine. Wetting plenty of diapers etc. the boy is a poop machine. It is amazing g how fast the day goes and you realize you've done nothing. Can't wait for all of your to have yours.
> 
> Pain control- I've heard of people disappointed with hypnobabies not living up to its promise. I loved my epidural and couldn't have delivered without it. I have a good pain tolerance but... (Taking only Motrin for my 2nd degree tear). Keep an open mind to all options and never judge yourself for what you end up choosing.

Sorry to hear about their weight loss. Are the dr's concerned? Sounds like everything else is going well. Keeping an open mind when it comes to delivery is a must! It's great to hear from you. :) 



sekky said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Thank everyone. DH is fine actually his past SA are perfect. The clinic just want a repeat to rule out any new development.
> 
> mamali - that excites me as well. Am presently seeing dr Arati.
> 
> Stinas - yey for starting
> 
> Jenn - let the countdown begin
> 
> Broody - hope you are good and baby still ok.
> 
> Aimi - Sorry you are having scare. Hoping your lo is fine. Try staying calm(i know that sounds crazy)
> 
> AFM - still as things stands.

Yay for a good SA! 



GettingBroody said:


> Hi girls! Thanks for the replies. Just a very quick update - need to sleep now! At about 730 this morning lo decided she'd had enough of the meds and shot into the world 2 hours later. She weighs 2lbs 10oz and they are pleased with her condition so far. Took her off the ventilator this evening. She might end up back on it but delighted they considered her strong enough to try! I'm doing good too, on a bit of an adrenalin high all day - starting to crash now, definitely sleeping time! We've called her Fia which is an Irish name meaning Little or Gentle Deer. Will update more and with a photo tomor, PhotoBucket not working now for some reason... Night night!

Congrats!! I'll be thinking of you and your little girl. Get as much rest as possible. 



Stinas said:


> Getting - Congrats!!! Glad to hear shes a strong little one!!! :cloud9::hugs:
> 
> bubumaci - lol Yeah, you passed me! Its just that its soooo big, you look at it and get lazy. lol OH well. Its down now. Cleaning lady didn't seem phased by it lol
> 
> Jenn - I know...i like to keep busy! Once I get my BFP I will slow things down.
> 
> Lindsay - I know I wish I had the patience and time to take it down early, im just too lazy to do it on my days off. I feel like I waste my day off by doing it lol as stupid as that sounds. haha
> 
> Mo - Its a good investment! I am a clean freak, but not much of a duster or like to mop, so I figured I would have them come every 4-5 weeks to do the annoying things I dont feel like doing.
> 
> Jess - I hope I do join the twin clan! I keep dreaming about it!
> 
> I hope I got everyone!
> Went in for a scan and bloods today. I will be starting stimms tom she said. She wanted to give my body a break since apparently I have AF now. grrr cant wait to stop bleeding already....cramp central today.

Yay for starting stims tomorrow!!


----------



## azlissie

Getting, congrats on your baby girl! It sounds like great news that they took her off the ventilator already - she is a tough little thing. Good thing you were already in the hospital since it sounds like she was a little impatient! Can't wait to see pics.

Stinas, good luck with the stims! I'll be sending you positive vibes for this cycle.

Aimi, I had some spotting the day my BFP was confirmed with the beta and it freaked me out. It lasted two days and then nothing since, and so far everything is going great. I think it's pretty common because when the embryo implants it can dislodge part of your lining.

DrS, great to hear from you! I hope the babies start putting on weight soon.

Jenn, three weeks?!?!? That's amazing - it seems like everyone else's pregnancies are going so much faster than mine! Are you just about ready? Can't wait to meet your little ones!

MrsC, love your new avatar! Are you and the girls getting settled into a routine yet? When does hubby leave?

AFM, just anxiously awaiting my genetic counseling appt and anatomy ultrasound on Thursday. I am really hoping that I'm one of those lucky "false positive" women and everything looks perfect - if it doesn't I'm not sure how I'll cope.


----------



## never2late70

Hey AZ said a prayer for you and will continue to do so everyday. I literally have all of your names in a list and pray everyday!

Xoxo to you all,
Angie


----------



## Pink gerbera

Wow ladies! So much to catch up on!

Getting - congratulations on the birth of Fia. What a beautiful name. She sounds like a strong little one. Look forward to pics and an update. 

Stinas Yey for starting. Be great if you joined us in twindom. 

Dr - great to hear from you! Sorry the babies are losing a little weight but as others have said its normal so hopefully they'll be putting it back on soon. I glad to hear the pelvic pain goes away. 

Jenn - woo hoo it's getting so close :)

Az- got everything crossed for you with the genetic counselling/ testing. 

On the Christmas tree front. Mine goes up the first week in December and come down the first week in January. It's driving me mad after a month!

I know I've missed people- sorry those of you I've missed but I'm on my phone and can't go back over past pages. 

Lots of love ladies x


----------



## GettingBroody

Morning girls! Fia had a good night. They've taken her off the ventilator and put her on the sipap instead (little nose mask) Bit jaundiced so she's under photo therapy...

Here's her first photo (apologies if its huge, can't resize on my phone...)

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q571/derialc/5ac49128a4aca8700371e247f71f0dbd_zpsfc7c4e93.jpg


----------



## GettingBroody

PS Jess - yeah I got 2 doses of steroids when I came in at 25 weeks and they gave me another dose on Monday night. Also got the magnesium sulphate on Monday so she got all the advantages they could offer her :thumbup:


----------



## Lindsay18

Getting - no picture showed up :(
Glad to hear she's doing good!!!


----------



## sekky

Yey broody for fia's arrival. So happy she's here


----------



## Mamali

oh broody she is an angel :cloud9: :hugs:. and she is strong too, glad she had a good night. she is a fighter, hope you are good too dear? the photo size is ok :haha:


----------



## jchic

Gettng - congratulations on your beautiful little girl!!! I am so very happy that she is healthy. You are going to be a wonderful Mom. Stay strong and you and Fia are in my prayers. XOXOXOXO


----------



## MoBaby

She is precious!!!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

I can see the picture on my phone (not my computer for some reason)... She is so adorable!!!


----------



## michelle01

Getting - WOW! Congrats on the birth of your daughter; what a beautiful name!!! And she looks like a fighter, very strong. Thinking about both of you xx

Az - Good luck Thursday; I know this has been a long wait for you :hugs:

Hi drsq!! I can only imagine how fast your days are going with 2 little ones at home now; surprised if you even remember what day it is ;) Hopefully they both start gaining some weight soon for you!!

Hi MrsC! Hope all is good with your and your girls :)

Stinas - Yay for stims!!!

Hi to everyone else; hope things are going good xx


----------



## Lindsay18

Stinas - thinking of you today! So excited that you're getting started!!!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Getting - aw she's adorable. I hope you're doing well too? Huge congratulations xx


----------



## never2late70

Broody!! What a sweet baby girl. Shes gonna be just fine. Oh what a doll.


----------



## bubumaci

Getting - what a cutie pie! :) Hi Fia :wave:
How are you doing?

Stinas *THINKING OF YOU* :)


----------



## Jenn76

Broody: You have one strong little fighter there. Considering her gestation she is doing amazing. She'll be going home with mommy in no time. 

Azlissie: Good Luck tomorrow! I think you are going to hear good news. I'll be stalking awaiting your update. 

Angie: :hugs: You are the best!!!!!! I am praying for you to get a BFP soon. 

MrsC & Az: I think I am ready physically that is. Starting to get a bit scared at the prospect of the pending delivery. Certain I want to try vaginal, not certain I want to be induced. Torn between my old OB's viewpoint and my new ones. I am hoping they stay put until after 36 weeks and then come naturally after that. The babies are still very active and I have had no changes to indicate they are coming anytime soon. If we make it to 38 weeks I am going to have to decide on whether or evict them. Such a hard decision, I want to what is best for them not me. Part of me feels that inducing would be best for only me unless medically my weekly tests say otherwise. Going to play it by ear.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Getting...CONGRATS!!!!!! The name is beautiful!!! I am glad to know she is doing well and is strong.... <3 xoxoxoxo


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Broody. . .congrats, she is beautiful! 

I am sorry I don't have time to do personals right now (I will come on and do them when my kids go to recess) but I wanted to give you all an update. I am copying and pasting this from my journal so if you have been in there you probably already saw this. Yesterday was not the best day. . . mom is out of town and her bathroom upstairs flooded into the downstairs kitchen and the RE cancelled my cycle because my lining wasn't what it needed to be. 

Thank you all for sharing in my frustration. ) I just got an e-mail from my donor coordinator, she is lookig into whether or not I have to pay for it. I have re-read the contract about 50 times now and I am hoping that this is just if I withdrawl from the program which I am not planning on doing.

The way I understand it (the best to my ability anyway) is that with the 100% money back refund program through Attain I get 3 tries with eggs from My egg bank. With that I am given 6 eggs and guaranteed that at least 4 survive the thaw. If I get any frozen embryos I have to transfer any and all of them in between the 3 tries with new eggs and have as many FETs as there are embryos for. If I chose to opt out of that and instead try for another cycle with My egg bank eggs rather than do a FET then my refund will only be 70% AND they won't pay for any FETs. That would mean if this doesn't work and I do move to the refund part I would lose $10,200. I simply can't afford to do that since I know I have no guarantee that this will work.

As for my lining, they aren't really sure what happened. This is the first cycle I have done (of 4 iuis, 2 ivfs with my eggs, 1 ivf with DE, and now this FET cycle) that my lining wasn't AT LEAST 7.5 two weeks ago. The RE is hoping that it is just a fluke and that sometimes people have bad cycles. SHe decided that she wants to switch the way I do the estrogen next time and I will do estrogen injections instead of the patches and see how that goes. Hopefully this was just my body being a pain in the ass and next time will be better. They did test my estrogen levels and they are SKY HIGH so I'm not that upset to be off of that for awhile.

So, as of now I started the Provera last night and will take that for a week. I should get a withdraw bleed a few days after that (maybe, because my lining was thin they aren't sure if I will) then call them the first day I do or 3 days after I quit taking it if no bleed. They will start me on BCP's basically for the timing (there isn't really a medical reason). I will be on those for 2-3 weeks (they didn't tell me) then start the cycle again for an FET. My head is still spinning a little bit and I'm not sure how I am feeling. I want to be hopeful and excited but I'm just not right now. I am feeling frustrated and angry. I don't understand why my body is being so difficult. This isn't supposed to be this hard. Of course after everything else last night I had 2 more friends announce that they are pregnant. I don't even know how many preggo people I have in my life now (I've lost count). UGH!!

As for my moms house, we got ahold of her in India last night and told her because she needs to call her insurance company to give us permission to deal with them (they won't accept the power of atterny that we have) and told her what happend. I guess the shower knob fell off when her house sitter turned it on and water was GUSHING out of it when I got there (like a fire hydrant that has been turned on). The bathroom was full of water and it went through the floor and down to the kitchen. LUCKILY we kept the hardwood floors all dry. The contractor has said that she will have to replace the bathroom and the dry wall in the kitchen ceiling and one wall downstairs. We are hoping to get as much of it done as we can BEFORE she comes home. 

That all said, I am determined to have a better day today than yesterday! I'm sorry for the somewhat gloomy post I am going to try to be as upbeat and positive as I can. I know I can't control any of this I just have to roll with it.

Have a super HAPPY humping day!


----------



## Lindsay18

BOMO - first of all, don't apologize for your post. Everyday can't be a great day unfortunately :(. I am so sorry about your mom's house. Homeownership is such a pain in the ass especially when there are problems (and double especially when it's a water issue). I hope you get the majority of it taken care of before she gets back!

I am keeping my fingers crossed for you that you will have 100% coverage with no issues for your cycle! That stinks that your lining/body isn't being cooperative, but I agree with your RE and hope that it's just a bad cycle for you. Maybe the injections will make all of the difference as well as the time off for this cycle! Before I found out that the cycle worked for me, I had like 4 people tell me they were pregnant (2 of which were not even in a relationship and OOOOOPSSSS!!!). That was so discouraging and upsetting and you can't help but let it affect you. 
We are here for you and all of your venting!!! Keep us updated!


----------



## MrsC8776

azlissie said:


> Getting, congrats on your baby girl! It sounds like great news that they took her off the ventilator already - she is a tough little thing. Good thing you were already in the hospital since it sounds like she was a little impatient! Can't wait to see pics.
> 
> Stinas, good luck with the stims! I'll be sending you positive vibes for this cycle.
> 
> Aimi, I had some spotting the day my BFP was confirmed with the beta and it freaked me out. It lasted two days and then nothing since, and so far everything is going great. I think it's pretty common because when the embryo implants it can dislodge part of your lining.
> 
> DrS, great to hear from you! I hope the babies start putting on weight soon.
> 
> Jenn, three weeks?!?!? That's amazing - it seems like everyone else's pregnancies are going so much faster than mine! Are you just about ready? Can't wait to meet your little ones!
> 
> MrsC, love your new avatar! Are you and the girls getting settled into a routine yet? When does hubby leave?
> 
> AFM, just anxiously awaiting my genetic counseling appt and anatomy ultrasound on Thursday. I am really hoping that I'm one of those lucky "false positive" women and everything looks perfect - if it doesn't I'm not sure how I'll cope.

Thank you! We are still working on a routine. They were on a good schedule in the NICU but I seem to be slipping a little bit. Now it seems like as soon as one goes down the other wakes back up. The girls like to cuddle up next to each other when sleeping but my little miss Emma is a very loud sleeper so she seems to wake up Ava. It's funny because I'll put them far apart when they sleep but then I'll look back over at them and they have rolled next to each other. And yes they are rolling which scares the crap out of me. Hubby leaves around the 26th so I'm starting to stress a little bit. :wacko:

I have everything crossed for you on these coming up appointments. It is very scary to think about what could be but please try not to stress. Easier said than done I know. I'm sure at the scan they will do a whole bunch of measuring and taking a much closer look at everything. :hugs:



GettingBroody said:


> Morning girls! Fia had a good night. They've taken her off the ventilator and put her on the sipap instead (little nose mask) Bit jaundiced so she's under photo therapy...
> 
> Here's her first photo (apologies if its huge, can't resize on my phone...)
> 
> https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q571/derialc/5ac49128a4aca8700371e247f71f0dbd_zpsfc7c4e93.jpg

She is beautiful!! Sounds like things are going well for her. How are you doing? I know the NICU journey can be very tough. Theres a premie/NICU section on the boards if you want to check it out. I'm thinking of you and Fia during this time. 



Jenn76 said:


> Broody: You have one strong little fighter there. Considering her gestation she is doing amazing. She'll be going home with mommy in no time.
> 
> Azlissie: Good Luck tomorrow! I think you are going to hear good news. I'll be stalking awaiting your update.
> 
> Angie: :hugs: You are the best!!!!!! I am praying for you to get a BFP soon.
> 
> MrsC & Az: I think I am ready physically that is. Starting to get a bit scared at the prospect of the pending delivery. Certain I want to try vaginal, not certain I want to be induced. Torn between my old OB's viewpoint and my new ones. I am hoping they stay put until after 36 weeks and then come naturally after that. The babies are still very active and I have had no changes to indicate they are coming anytime soon. If we make it to 38 weeks I am going to have to decide on whether or evict them. Such a hard decision, I want to what is best for them not me. Part of me feels that inducing would be best for only me unless medically my weekly tests say otherwise. Going to play it by ear.

It's hard to be fully ready. Physically and emotionally it's a tough ride at the end. No matter which way you deliver or when you deliver know that you did an amazing job. Being induced isn't always a bad thing. With twins it is sometimes a must because so much can go wrong if they stay in. This is why most OB's say 38 weeks. Both my girls were very active in there and they came early. They were both very active until a few hours before delivery. No matter what happens, when the time comes you will do what is best for both you and the babies. :flower:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Broody. . .congrats, she is beautiful!
> 
> I am sorry I don't have time to do personals right now (I will come on and do them when my kids go to recess) but I wanted to give you all an update. I am copying and pasting this from my journal so if you have been in there you probably already saw this. Yesterday was not the best day. . . mom is out of town and her bathroom upstairs flooded into the downstairs kitchen and the RE cancelled my cycle because my lining wasn't what it needed to be.
> 
> Thank you all for sharing in my frustration. ) I just got an e-mail from my donor coordinator, she is lookig into whether or not I have to pay for it. I have re-read the contract about 50 times now and I am hoping that this is just if I withdrawl from the program which I am not planning on doing.
> 
> The way I understand it (the best to my ability anyway) is that with the 100% money back refund program through Attain I get 3 tries with eggs from My egg bank. With that I am given 6 eggs and guaranteed that at least 4 survive the thaw. If I get any frozen embryos I have to transfer any and all of them in between the 3 tries with new eggs and have as many FETs as there are embryos for. If I chose to opt out of that and instead try for another cycle with My egg bank eggs rather than do a FET then my refund will only be 70% AND they won't pay for any FETs. That would mean if this doesn't work and I do move to the refund part I would lose $10,200. I simply can't afford to do that since I know I have no guarantee that this will work.
> 
> As for my lining, they aren't really sure what happened. This is the first cycle I have done (of 4 iuis, 2 ivfs with my eggs, 1 ivf with DE, and now this FET cycle) that my lining wasn't AT LEAST 7.5 two weeks ago. The RE is hoping that it is just a fluke and that sometimes people have bad cycles. SHe decided that she wants to switch the way I do the estrogen next time and I will do estrogen injections instead of the patches and see how that goes. Hopefully this was just my body being a pain in the ass and next time will be better. They did test my estrogen levels and they are SKY HIGH so I'm not that upset to be off of that for awhile.
> 
> So, as of now I started the Provera last night and will take that for a week. I should get a withdraw bleed a few days after that (maybe, because my lining was thin they aren't sure if I will) then call them the first day I do or 3 days after I quit taking it if no bleed. They will start me on BCP's basically for the timing (there isn't really a medical reason). I will be on those for 2-3 weeks (they didn't tell me) then start the cycle again for an FET. My head is still spinning a little bit and I'm not sure how I am feeling. I want to be hopeful and excited but I'm just not right now. I am feeling frustrated and angry. I don't understand why my body is being so difficult. This isn't supposed to be this hard. Of course after everything else last night I had 2 more friends announce that they are pregnant. I don't even know how many preggo people I have in my life now (I've lost count). UGH!!
> 
> As for my moms house, we got ahold of her in India last night and told her because she needs to call her insurance company to give us permission to deal with them (they won't accept the power of atterny that we have) and told her what happend. I guess the shower knob fell off when her house sitter turned it on and water was GUSHING out of it when I got there (like a fire hydrant that has been turned on). The bathroom was full of water and it went through the floor and down to the kitchen. LUCKILY we kept the hardwood floors all dry. The contractor has said that she will have to replace the bathroom and the dry wall in the kitchen ceiling and one wall downstairs. We are hoping to get as much of it done as we can BEFORE she comes home.
> 
> That all said, I am determined to have a better day today than yesterday! I'm sorry for the somewhat gloomy post I am going to try to be as upbeat and positive as I can. I know I can't control any of this I just have to roll with it.
> 
> Have a super HAPPY humping day!


Hi Bomo first off much :hugs: to you.....Lindsay is right no need to apologize...We are here for you and will always listen and try to help you along. 

Sorry about all the added issues with the home....with all you are going through I feel bad that you now have to handle this as well....Just know that you will get through this and you will have good and bad days....The good will be more than the bad because in my heart all will work out for you. I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you as well as say my prayers for you <3 

I work for Toys R Us and I swear to you that's theres something in the water...I keep drinking it but my belly hasn't popped yet....from a baby anyway...hehehhe...Don't be discourage....a small bump in the road and soon enough you will have your BFP :hugs: xoxoxo


----------



## michelle01

Oh BOMO, I am sorry about your mom's house; that really is a pain to deal with on top of everything else you have going on. I hope things get resolved quickly! And I agree with the others, no need to apologize! I am so sorry your body is not cooperating for this cycle; hopefully it is just a fluke. Hang in there, we are here for you :hug:


----------



## Jenn76

BOMO: :hugs: Sorry to hear you are having such a rough time. I felt like my body was letting me down through this whole process as well. It is so hard, and it is next to impossible not to resent people getting their BFP's without a struggle. You have been through so much more than most, and you have always continued to remain strong and positive, I truly admire you. You deserve to be a mom, and I believe you are meant to be a mom. And when the time is right your body will come through and you will be the best mom ever! It sucks that this cycle got cancelled, praying that your next one will be it for you. :hugs:

MrsC: That's Great that your LO's are rolling, it shows that they are strong just like their mommy. Routines are hard in the first few months with one child let alone two. It will be tough with your DH gone but you are a strong lady and will do just fine. Do you have any family close by that could come and help once in a while? It is so nice to hear your girls have such a great bond so early, they are going to grow up being best friends. Thanks for your kind words to my post, feeling better about the induction now. Still looking forward to hearing your birth story. Hope you are healing well.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Mrs C - I think it sounds like you're doing an amazing job :) It's lovely that the babies are so close and like to be next to each other. 

BOMO - like the other girls have said dont apologise for feeling the way you do and telling us. I'm sorry your body isn't cooperating and does next time. :hugs:


----------



## Lindsay18

Welp... The feet and ankle swelling has officially started. This sucks.


----------



## Jenn76

Lindsay18 said:


> Welp... The feet and ankle swelling has officially started. This sucks.

Lol! I hear ya, and second that. I also have had carpal tunnel In both hands for weeks now. I have to sleep with splints on. Counting down the days!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

That sucks!!! I have had issues with my left arm today. Like a losing feeling/ nerve issue or something. Good lord lol


----------



## azlissie

Bomo, I am so sorry they cancelled your cycle - I'm sure you're crushed right now. But it sounds like your RE has a plan to prevent the thin lining next time and that will help. And then you had to deal with the mess at your mom's on top of everything else! Hoping you can find some time to de-stress and just take it easy.

Getting, your lo is adorable! I love the hat. It sounds like she's doing really well and I'm so happy for you.

MrsC, I'm impressed that the girls are rolling by themselves already! Sounds like you've got a couple of overachievers on your hands. I hope the 6 weeks while hubby is gone go by quickly.

Thank you everyone for the positive thoughts for tomorrow - I really appreciate it! I haven't told anyone but my mom about the blood test results because I don't want to talk about it, but I know you ladies have a better idea what it's all about and I don't have to explain myself over and over. It's been very helpful to be able to vent to everyone here. I'll let you know tomorrow how everything looks on the scan and then over the weekend when I find out the gender!!


----------



## Mamali

Bomo no need to apologize, we are all here to give support to each other cos we understand what you are going through, just hang in there and stay strong, everything will turn good God's willing :hugs:. sorry about your mom's house, i can only imagine how you felt when you first saw leak :growlmad:.

azlissie my thoughts and prayers are with you dear, and hope everything turns out good for you and the baby tomorrow :hugs:.

lindsay urgh, sorry about the feet and arm, i guess this means you are almost there(holding your bundle of joy in your arms) hun :hugs:.

has anyone heard from Ash? i saw from her sig she got a bfn, sooo sorry dear, we are here if you need to talk :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Pink gerbera

Az best of luck today. Got everything crossed for you that the scan shows your lo is fine :)

Lindsay/ Jenn - I've had the swollen ankles/ feet for a few weeks. They swell worst if I sit a lot. I either have to be active or have my feet up when I'm sitting. It is strange to look at your legs and they be huge! 

Hope everyone else is good


----------



## bubumaci

AZ - fingers and toes crossed for you today!!! xxx


----------



## Lindsay18

Az- thinking of you today!!!

Pink- huh- that's good to know. Maybe I should walk around more and see if it helps:)


----------



## Jenn76

Thinking of you today Azlissie! :hugs: Good Luck.


----------



## jchic

Az - good luck today!!!

Broody - been thinking of you and Fia! Hoping all is going well!!! Cant wait for your update

Bomo - Hang in there mama, I know this is a long, crazy, unfair rollercoaster and I am hoping you get answers on your agreement asap. 

Never - how are you?

Kathy - how are you feeling? when do you get started?

Stinas - Hows this cycle going?

Pink and Jenn - how are you ladies? Excited to meet your LOs?

Linds - the swelling sucks! Try buying compression socks, they help ALOT with the swelling. My doctor recommends them and they are amazing.

Dr. S - SO SO good to hear from you!!!! Hoping you and the babies are fabulous!

AFM - released from hospital and back home on bedrest, WOOHOO! It sucks, but honestly, its better than the hospital. When they did my scan they found no more funneling and my cervix had extended a bit meaning the bedrest is working. Going back Tues for Scan and Weds for obgyn. They will schedule my Csection that day for 37 weeks or so, but they are certain I will go before. I want to make it to 34 at least which is when I am thinking I will go. Doc says my cervix can only hold on so long. Going to ask if I could get a mani/pedi next week so I feel more normal!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi Everyone....

Hope everyone has a wonderful day!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Az..my thoughts are with you today xoxoxo


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Thinking of you today Az!!


----------



## never2late70

Jchic: im ok. Slow going on the website. Im trying to come to terms with the possibikify of not being able to raise 2000.00 in two weeks, and having to wait until August when my donor gets back from summer break..so close, yet so far it seems.

Bomo: crushing news... im so sorry you were canceled, and your moms house..ugh

Az im praying for you my fellow Tucsonian :)

Hope everyone else is well. Have a blessed day!

Angie


----------



## Jenn76

Jess: :happydance: Glad to hear you are home!!!! Rest up and don't over do it and hopefully you will be able to stay home until you deliver. 

Kathy: I'm glad to hear you are adapting to the meds, I hope the increase won't make you sick. It has been a long road for you but time should start flying now. 

Angie: Praying for you to come up with the money in time. It really sucks that your donor is unavailable for the summer. Is there anyone in your family that can loan you the money? 

Broody: Thinking of you and Fia, I hope both of you are doing well.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

jchic said:


> Az - good luck today!!!
> 
> Broody - been thinking of you and Fia! Hoping all is going well!!! Cant wait for your update
> 
> Bomo - Hang in there mama, I know this is a long, crazy, unfair rollercoaster and I am hoping you get answers on your agreement asap.
> 
> Never - how are you?
> 
> Kathy - how are you feeling? when do you get started?
> 
> Stinas - Hows this cycle going?
> 
> Pink and Jenn - how are you ladies? Excited to meet your LOs?
> 
> Linds - the swelling sucks! Try buying compression socks, they help ALOT with the swelling. My doctor recommends them and they are amazing.
> 
> Dr. S - SO SO good to hear from you!!!! Hoping you and the babies are fabulous!
> 
> AFM - released from hospital and back home on bedrest, WOOHOO! It sucks, but honestly, its better than the hospital. When they did my scan they found no more funneling and my cervix had extended a bit meaning the bedrest is working. Going back Tues for Scan and Weds for obgyn. They will schedule my Csection that day for 37 weeks or so, but they are certain I will go before. I want to make it to 34 at least which is when I am thinking I will go. Doc says my cervix can only hold on so long. Going to ask if I could get a mani/pedi next week so I feel more normal!




Hi...not sure what the heck I did with my previous response, but deleted it while I wanted to add something else...

Getting better with the meds...should see tonight when I have to switch to 3x a day.... :cry: lol...I'm pretty nervous about this one...never reached 3x a day...lol...This Friday is my last day for Provera and then AF should spring up sometime after. Hopefully really quickly as I have to start BCP pills on the 3rd day and then from there get my insulin checked again....and praying that all turns out perfect where I would be able to begin again :wacko: <- that's exactly how I feel...I'm a bit anxious and it feels like this time around it is taking forever...going by my calculations I think I would start the entire process either by the first or second week of April...

I'm glad to hear that you are home and resting :hugs: hopefully they will let you get your mani/pedi...those always make me feel better ...lol...


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Jenn76 said:


> Jess: :happydance: Glad to hear you are home!!!! Rest up and don't over do it and hopefully you will be able to stay home until you deliver.
> 
> Kathy: I'm glad to hear you are adapting to the meds, I hope the increase won't make you sick. It has been a long road for you but time should start flying now.
> 
> Angie: Praying for you to come up with the money in time. It really sucks that your donor is unavailable for the summer. Is there anyone in your family that can loan you the money?
> 
> Broody: Thinking of you and Fia, I hope both of you are doing well.

Thank you Jenn :hugs: I'm getting a bit anxious...lol....it feels like this time around the process is taking forever! Each time I think of why I'm going through this makes me angrier at that darn nurse for messing up! 

how are you feeling?


----------



## michelle01

Thinking about you today az xx

Jess - So happy you get to be home now; I am sure it is a huge differnce then the hospital!

Lindsay - :( So sorry about the swelling, that doesn't sound like any fun.

Jenn - OUCH with the splints and issues with your hands. I had carpal tunnel in both hands and had to have surgery it was so bad; best thing I ever did! Easy recovery too. It was so bad one time I was driving and lost complete feeling in my hand and almost got in an accident. 

Kathy - When you get your BFP which is going to happen for you, all these issues, sickness, etc... you will forget about ;) Hang in there xx

Hi everyone else!! Hope you are having a great day!


----------



## never2late70

I dont reallly have any family on my side, but my husbands parents started off the donation with $2500.00 I am so blessed to have them..:hugs:


----------



## Jenn76

Michelle: Apparently it is common with pregnancy because of swelling and water retention. It's hard to function with it, I feel like I lost all strength in my arms. It's weird just opening a bottle top is a challenge. The splints only need to be worn when I sleep and they help. My OB thinks it should go away within 6 weeks of giving birth. FX this is true. That is horrible that it almost caused you to be in an accident. Glad to hear the surgery fixed it. 

Kathy: April will be here in no time, you can still have a Christmas baby. I'm so excited for you. It does seem like forever ago that you were waiting for your beta to drop to zero. It has been a long wait for you and I'm so glad it is coming to an end. :hugs:

Angie: That's amazing to have such generous in laws. Hopefully more generosity will come your way in time. :hugs:


----------



## Lindsay18

Kathy- yay for April! My bday is the 2nd:)

Jess- glad you're home! Hoping you get that mani pedi and they stay put long enough!!!

Az- xoxo

AFM- took the day off and bought a new SUV! Lol. My family and I have the tendency to do that pretty spontaneously lol. With a lot of walking around the dealership, my swelling actually improved- thanks, Pink!!! So that's good news:)


----------



## MrsC8776

Jenn76 said:


> BOMO: :hugs: Sorry to hear you are having such a rough time. I felt like my body was letting me down through this whole process as well. It is so hard, and it is next to impossible not to resent people getting their BFP's without a struggle. You have been through so much more than most, and you have always continued to remain strong and positive, I truly admire you. You deserve to be a mom, and I believe you are meant to be a mom. And when the time is right your body will come through and you will be the best mom ever! It sucks that this cycle got cancelled, praying that your next one will be it for you. :hugs:
> 
> MrsC: That's Great that your LO's are rolling, it shows that they are strong just like their mommy. Routines are hard in the first few months with one child let alone two. It will be tough with your DH gone but you are a strong lady and will do just fine. Do you have any family close by that could come and help once in a while? It is so nice to hear your girls have such a great bond so early, they are going to grow up being best friends. Thanks for your kind words to my post, feeling better about the induction now. Still looking forward to hearing your birth story. Hope you are healing well.

Thank you, I do have some family close by but none that I can rely on for help. Sounds bad I know but it's the truth. 



Pink gerbera said:


> Mrs C - I think it sounds like you're doing an amazing job :) It's lovely that the babies are so close and like to be next to each other.
> 
> BOMO - like the other girls have said dont apologise for feeling the way you do and telling us. I'm sorry your body isn't cooperating and does next time. :hugs:

Thank you! 



Lindsay18 said:


> Welp... The feet and ankle swelling has officially started. This sucks.

The swelling is horrible isn't it! I'm still very swollen and it's been a few weeks since delivery. I hate to say it but it can get so much worse after you deliver. Mine has been bad since before delivery and even painful at times. Nothing I do makes it go down. 



azlissie said:


> Bomo, I am so sorry they cancelled your cycle - I'm sure you're crushed right now. But it sounds like your RE has a plan to prevent the thin lining next time and that will help. And then you had to deal with the mess at your mom's on top of everything else! Hoping you can find some time to de-stress and just take it easy.
> 
> Getting, your lo is adorable! I love the hat. It sounds like she's doing really well and I'm so happy for you.
> 
> MrsC, I'm impressed that the girls are rolling by themselves already! Sounds like you've got a couple of overachievers on your hands. I hope the 6 weeks while hubby is gone go by quickly.
> 
> Thank you everyone for the positive thoughts for tomorrow - I really appreciate it! I haven't told anyone but my mom about the blood test results because I don't want to talk about it, but I know you ladies have a better idea what it's all about and I don't have to explain myself over and over. It's been very helpful to be able to vent to everyone here. I'll let you know tomorrow how everything looks on the scan and then over the weekend when I find out the gender!!

The rolling may be by accident but it's still scary! I also hope the 6 weeks go quickly. 

Best of luck to you today! I fully understand not wanting to talk about it and or answer any questions. I can't wait to hear your gender news! 



Mamali said:


> Bomo no need to apologize, we are all here to give support to each other cos we understand what you are going through, just hang in there and stay strong, everything will turn good God's willing :hugs:. sorry about your mom's house, i can only imagine how you felt when you first saw leak :growlmad:.
> 
> azlissie my thoughts and prayers are with you dear, and hope everything turns out good for you and the baby tomorrow :hugs:.
> 
> lindsay urgh, sorry about the feet and arm, i guess this means you are almost there(holding your bundle of joy in your arms) hun :hugs:.
> 
> has anyone heard from Ash? i saw from her sig she got a bfn, sooo sorry dear, we are here if you need to talk :hugs::hugs:

I do believe Ash moved to another thread quite some time ago. Sorry to hear that she got a bfn. 



jchic said:


> Az - good luck today!!!
> 
> Broody - been thinking of you and Fia! Hoping all is going well!!! Cant wait for your update
> 
> Bomo - Hang in there mama, I know this is a long, crazy, unfair rollercoaster and I am hoping you get answers on your agreement asap.
> 
> Never - how are you?
> 
> Kathy - how are you feeling? when do you get started?
> 
> Stinas - Hows this cycle going?
> 
> Pink and Jenn - how are you ladies? Excited to meet your LOs?
> 
> Linds - the swelling sucks! Try buying compression socks, they help ALOT with the swelling. My doctor recommends them and they are amazing.
> 
> Dr. S - SO SO good to hear from you!!!! Hoping you and the babies are fabulous!
> 
> AFM - released from hospital and back home on bedrest, WOOHOO! It sucks, but honestly, its better than the hospital. When they did my scan they found no more funneling and my cervix had extended a bit meaning the bedrest is working. Going back Tues for Scan and Weds for obgyn. They will schedule my Csection that day for 37 weeks or so, but they are certain I will go before. I want to make it to 34 at least which is when I am thinking I will go. Doc says my cervix can only hold on so long. Going to ask if I could get a mani/pedi next week so I feel more normal!

Yay for being home and a mani/pedi coming soon! 



never2late70 said:


> Jchic: im ok. Slow going on the website. Im trying to come to terms with the possibikify of not being able to raise 2000.00 in two weeks, and having to wait until August when my donor gets back from summer break..so close, yet so far it seems.
> 
> Bomo: crushing news... im so sorry you were canceled, and your moms house..ugh
> 
> Az im praying for you my fellow Tucsonian :)
> 
> Hope everyone else is well. Have a blessed day!
> 
> Angie

Fx you are able to get enough money by the time you need it. Never give up on your goal!


----------



## jchic

Mrs C- patiently waiting your update in your journal!!! Hoping you and the girls are wonderful!


----------



## never2late70

Lindsey How cool! What kind did you get?

Thanks ladies. Someone donated 25.00 and then an hour later I received an another donation for $100.00 :happydance:

I will never give up! I may not get the money in two weeks, and have to wait until July/August to cycle, but I will never give up..besides I am getting pretty good at waiting.

Yes my in-laws are amazing people. They do a lot of mission work in Mexico building homes for people. My mother in law was there two weeks ago, and this little girl who was going to live in the house they were building grabbed on to her and would'nt let go. She was so attached. My mil asked the little girl, if you could have one thing from the store right now what would it be? The little girl said " a rug" ( they live on dirt floors) then said "wait a bed" just big enough for me and my brother and sister..well my mil went into town and bought them a twin bed and two bunk beds and also an area rug for the floor. She said the little girl cried so hard with joy..sorry to ramble..but yes my in laws are amazing..:hugs: 

Eagerly awaiting everyone's updates!!
:thumbup:
Prayer and blessings,
~Angie


----------



## never2late70

HI Mrs C :hugs:

Hi Drs :hugs:


----------



## azlissie

Hello everyone! Thank you so much for keeping me in your thoughts today - it means so much. Mostly good news at the scan - baby shows absolutely no signs of spina bifida! They checked the spine & brain really closely and it all checked out great. The one bit of bad news is that it looks like lo has a cleft lip & possibly cleft palate. It could be linked to the prednisone which makes me feel absolutely horrible. I really think that the prednisone is what finally allowed me to get pregnant as it suddenly worked on the 8th try & that was the only thing we did differently. Now to think that by taking it I might have caused my baby to be disfigured just makes me feel sick. But it's not a developmental issue & can probably be fixed surgically, so I know I should be happier but I'm a little down this evening. 

Thanks again all of you for being so supportive - I appreciate your friendship so much.


----------



## never2late70

Oh AZ im so sorry to hear that, but also relieved that there is no spinal bifida. I know your feeling down, but you have to know that it is nothing that you did. No one wants their babiez to have to go through surgery, but that surgery can be done with very minimal scarring..
Praying for you love! Do you still go for your gender scan this weekend??

Massive hugs and praysrs for you.
Angie


----------



## Lindsay18

Az- I'm so happy the spina bifida was a false alarm! Hopefully the cleft palette will be minimal if anything and easily fixed! Please don't blame yourself!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Az...Please do not blame yourself..you have no fault sweetheart....xoxoxo..keep faith and I am most positive all will be ok. Many hugs to you.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Az I'm pleased by your scan results :) what a relief spina bifida came back clear :) the cleft palette can easily be fixed. Don't think it's anything you did these things can just happen x


----------



## Pink gerbera

Lindsay - happy 33 weeks :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Happy 33 weeks, Pink!!! Xoxo


----------



## almosthere

az-yes, great results-cleft lip and palate is nothing-it can be fixed no problem which is good news-your LO will be just fine <3


----------



## Mamali

Az glad no spinal bifida, as all the ladies said, cleft lift and palate can be fixed no worries. just hang in there for your baby dear :hugs:

Lindsay and Pink happy 33 weeks :flower::hugs:

afm waiting for tomorrow to go see my dr and have another baseline, to see when i start stimms. can't wait already, af showed on wednesday and i hope by tomorrow she is gone.

hope evryone is doing good!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Mamali - hopefully you can start soon!!


----------



## jchic

Az - great news about the scan! Listen, like the other girls said, the cleft is not a huge deal and none of this is your fault!!! My boss's daughter has a cleft and went through 2 very minimal surgeries and is perfect! Sending you all my love!


----------



## MoBaby

az not your fault! Dont blame yourself! im am so relieved to hear lo is fine otherwise!! yay :) cleft lip can be fixed so easy these days!!


----------



## bubumaci

AZ - thrilled to hear that SB is ruled out! Please don't worry about the cleft lip / cleft palate - your LO will be perfect (with - as the above ladies have said - only minimal work). :hugs: to you :)


----------



## Jenn76

Azlissie: :hugs: I agree with the other ladies, with today's technology your lo will be just fine. :hugs:

Angie: You MIL story brought tears to my eyes what an amazing thing to do for that family.

MrsC: I hope the swelling goes down soon. 

Mamali: Good Luck tomorrow! I hope you can start soon.


----------



## jchic

Jenn - how are you doing on bedrest? I am going out of mind, even though I am working from my bed. UGH, its the worst and daytime tv sucks!


----------



## GettingBroody

Hey girls!! Just logging on very quickly to let you know that Fia is still doing well  They've upped her milk feeds and are reducing her respiratory help gradually. Right now she is on room air (so no added oxygen) with a little nose mask providing pressure 20 times a minute to remind her. Yesterday it was at 30bpm so she's doing well. They put a long line in her today for meds etc. - it's preferable to a drip for long term use. Today I'm being discharged which will be really strange I'm sure. At least she will still only be about 15mins away so that'll make visiting much easier. I feel so bad for parents who live hours from the hospital... Sorry for lack of personals, have a bit of a one track mind at the moment! Hope you are all well. :hugs:


----------



## GettingBroody

My tiny rascal! (mask on her face because she was under photo therapy lights for a while)

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q571/derialc/8FC6DD8D-0DE5-4AE3-B412-DCF6A1F3470C-1430-000000FD5A0F5047_zps1d1de45d.jpg


----------



## jchic

Broody - so very good to hear from you and I am really glad that Fia is doing so well. This is AMAZING news! I know being discharged will be hard still having Fia there in nicu, but stay strong and know that your daughter is a fighter and will be home soon enough! Have you been able to hold her?


----------



## Lindsay18

Jess - I love daytime trashy tv!!! lol

Getting - so glad to hear the good news about Fia! That's great that you're going home and only live 15 minutes away! Hopefully she will come home soon too!!! xoxo


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Good Morning All, Happy Friday! I am going to try to get all caught up since I haven&#8217;t been able to the past week with Report Cards and everything going on at my mom&#8217;s house. My report cards are done, printed, and stuffed in envelopes so I am not so worried about them and the contractor is working away at mom&#8217;s house so I just have to go over after school to check on them. Whew! Crazy week. :o)

Az. . . like everyone else has said, don&#8217;t blame yourself! Today&#8217;s medical teams are so good with things like that, your LO will be perfect!

Broody. . . good to hear from you. I am so glad Fia is doing well. What a tiny little princess! I&#8217;m sure it will be hard to leave the hospital with her still there but thankfully you are still close!

Drs. . . How are you and the babies doing? 

MrsC. . . Hopefully the swelling will go down soon. I wish I was closer, I would absolutely come help you out while DH is gone!

Pink and Lindsay. . . Happy 33 weeks! How are you guys doing? Lindsay, what kind of SUV did you get?

JChic. . . Yay for being home!

Jenn, Almost, Michelle. . . how are you all feeling?

Mamali. . . hoping you can get started soon!

Angie. . . I have everything crossed you raise the amount you need to soon! Your MIL sounds like an amazing person!

Prayin. . . how are you doing?

Bubu. . . How are you? When is your friend&#8217;s wedding?

AFM. . . my donor coordinator got back to me and said I don&#8217;t have to pay (thankfully!). It isn&#8217;t them who has that rule, it&#8217;s attain. They said that since I have unlimited FET&#8217;s as long as they list it that I did the FET then I don&#8217;t have to pay anything. My clinic has been wonderful to work with, I just wish I understood all the ins and outs of the Attain stuff before I signed it. I have been doing a lot of &#8220;what ifs&#8221; and &#8220;I should have&#8221; lately. Part of me is wishing I hadn&#8217;t chosen to do the frozen egg bank cycles but h ad instead done fresh. I know I can&#8217;t change now but I don&#8217;t know if I made the right choice anymore. 

I am REALLY sorry if I missed you, it is not in any way because you aren&#8217;t in my thoughts! I hope everyone is doing well and has a wonderful weekend!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Getting...so happy to hear Miss Fia is doing well! She is just precious!


----------



## Lindsay18

BOMO and Never - I got a 2013 GMC Acadia. I LOVE IT!!! I had the GMC Terrain and I decided to get an upgrade LOL!!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Good Morning All, Happy Friday! I am going to try to get all caught up since I havent been able to the past week with Report Cards and everything going on at my moms house. My report cards are done, printed, and stuffed in envelopes so I am not so worried about them and the contractor is working away at moms house so I just have to go over after school to check on them. Whew! Crazy week. :o)
> 
> Az. . . like everyone else has said, dont blame yourself! Todays medical teams are so good with things like that, your LO will be perfect!
> 
> Broody. . . good to hear from you. I am so glad Fia is doing well. What a tiny little princess! Im sure it will be hard to leave the hospital with her still there but thankfully you are still close!
> 
> Drs. . . How are you and the babies doing?
> 
> MrsC. . . Hopefully the swelling will go down soon. I wish I was closer, I would absolutely come help you out while DH is gone!
> 
> Pink and Lindsay. . . Happy 33 weeks! How are you guys doing? Lindsay, what kind of SUV did you get?
> 
> JChic. . . Yay for being home!
> 
> Jenn, Almost, Michelle. . . how are you all feeling?
> 
> Mamali. . . hoping you can get started soon!
> 
> Angie. . . I have everything crossed you raise the amount you need to soon! Your MIL sounds like an amazing person!
> 
> Prayin. . . how are you doing?
> 
> Bubu. . . How are you? When is your friends wedding?
> 
> AFM. . . my donor coordinator got back to me and said I dont have to pay (thankfully!). It isnt them who has that rule, its attain. They said that since I have unlimited FETs as long as they list it that I did the FET then I dont have to pay anything. My clinic has been wonderful to work with, I just wish I understood all the ins and outs of the Attain stuff before I signed it. I have been doing a lot of what ifs and I should have lately. Part of me is wishing I hadnt chosen to do the frozen egg bank cycles but h ad instead done fresh. I know I cant change now but I dont know if I made the right choice anymore.
> 
> I am REALLY sorry if I missed you, it is not in any way because you arent in my thoughts! I hope everyone is doing well and has a wonderful weekend!


Hi Bomo :hugs: I'm glad to hear that you do not have to pay now! That's great news! Easier said than done but don't let the "what if" and other thoughts stress you....all will fall into place...and you will be letting us know in no time that you have a BFP <3 

I'm holding up...trying to stay away from sweets is not an easy task for me....I'm a cupcake fanatic...and they bought all types of sweets including cupcakes to the office today....I may just have to steal one since I have been really good for the past three weeks! hehehehe...I'm excited as today is my last day of provera...so next step is AF...I'm actually pretty happy to have her come back. lol...and she will be gone in no time..and praying that I don't see her until another 9 months! ha!


----------



## Jenn76

Broody: So glad to hear Fia is doing so well. You've got one strong little fighter there. Congrats on going home, it's good you live so close to the hospital. 

Jess: It's really boring resting all day. I'm allowed to putter around the house but my body doesn't allow me to do much anyway. Between watching tv, playing games on my iPad, crossword puzzles, and Internet my days pass by faster than expected. In another week I should be off all restrictions since I will be 36 weeks and they won't care if they come. I have an OB appointment and an ultrasound on Monday so I should hear more then. That's great that you can work from home. I hope those babies will keep baking for a few more weeks.

BOMO: Glad to hear it won't cost you anything. Can't wait until you get to have your FET!

Lindsay: Yeah fo a new suv, we have the Terrain and love it. Before that we had two cars so going to the suv was great for DH and I still have my car.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Happy 33 weeks Lindsay! whoot whoot!!!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Getting such good news. She's a little fighter :) I hope it won't be too long before she can join you at home xx


----------



## bubumaci

Oh, Getting - what a lovely little princess you have there! It really is a blessing that you live so close to the hospital!

BOMO - we fly over on the 5th, the wedding is on the 6th :) (Fly into O'Hare, drive to Des Moines, where the wedding is, stay there until Monday, and then back to Chicago for a couple of days, flying back on the 12th).
And that is FANTASTIC news that you don't have to pay!! :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn - the Terrain IS great! I was a little sad to see it go :( I know what you mean about the added space an SUV gives you :)

Bubu - too bad you're no where near NJ - I would have loved to say hi!!!


----------



## Jenn76

Kathy: I love cupcakes too, I was watching the office last night and they were eating a bunch that looked so good I tried to make DH go get me some but he refused :( 

Glad to hear you are finishing meds today, hope AF shows up soon. And if all works out you may not see her again for longer then 9 months, BFing can keep her away for months. Fx!!!!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Prayin. . . did you have any side effects from the provera? This is the first time I have been on it and I haven't been feeling well. The pharmasist said it could cause "mild nausea and mild vomitting". It has, though I am not sure there is any such thing as MILD vomitting!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hehe, Lindsay I was thinking the same thing about saying hi to Bubu, but it's a little far from Seattle. :o)

I wish all of you were closer to me, it would be so great to actually meet you all. I feel like I have gotten to know you and share things with you I don't with most people in my day to day life.

Yay for a new car Lindsay! I got a Nissan Murano a couple years ago (had a Camry) and LOVE having the SUV!

Kathy. . .I am the same way with sweets. Someone brought in fresh from the bakery croissants this morning and even though I shouldn't eat Gluten I had one (my tummy is not happy with me now but boy did it taste good!).


----------



## Lindsay18

Kathy - HIIIII!!!!

BOMO - That made me LOL about the unhappy tummy. It was worth it at the time, right?! I wish crappy food made me skinny!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Prayin. . . did you have any side effects from the provera? This is the first time I have been on it and I haven't been feeling well. The pharmasist said it could cause "mild nausea and mild vomitting". It has, though I am not sure there is any such thing as MILD vomitting!

Yes...at first I was sick to my stomach but it passed then with the metformin it just came back...but it's going away little by little...how many days do you have to take it? I had to take it for 10 days. (don't get worried if you spot in between just in case you do). I did for two days but my doctor said no worries..

About those sweets....well I went downstairs for lunch today and they made fresh cupcakes (St. Patty's Day) and I could not resist! so I said what the hell and bought one...it was such a pretty cupcake but it didn't last one second on my desk! :haha: now I am feeling a bit nauseas because it was straight sugar...that's the joy of taking meds...hehehehehe...so worth it though..hahahaha..hope your tummy is feeling better :hugs:


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

I am on it for a week. The RE said that I might or might not get AF (or withdrawl) bleeding afterwards. They aren't sure because my lining was so thin. So, if I don't get any bleeding 2 or 3 days after I quit taking it I call them and they will start my bcps.


----------



## michelle01

Lindsay - My DH wanted to get the terrain! I have a hummer now, but we are selling that and in the meantime taking my moms suv; not what I wanted, but will be good for us for a few years financially!! Then I am going to be looking again at the GMC. Happy 33 weeks :)

Pink - Happy 33 weeks :)

Bubu - Where are you staying when you come to Chicago?? I am in the southern suburbs about 40 minutes from O'Hare.

Az - Glad things went well and no SB!!! I agree with all the other girls, the cleft pallete can be fixed easily!!!

Getting - Glad things are going well :) Fia is beautiful :flower:

Oh you girls are all making me want a cupcake! We are having cookies here this afternoon :)


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> I am on it for a week. The RE said that I might or might not get AF (or withdrawl) bleeding afterwards. They aren't sure because my lining was so thin. So, if I don't get any bleeding 2 or 3 days after I quit taking it I call them and they will start my bcps.

I have to start BCP's as well...praying mid week that I can start. 

I'm hoping Af comes by no later than Monday. I have the whole schedule planned out in my head..not that my body has ever gone by any schedule :haha: hey by the looks of it....we may just be on the same schedule :happydance:


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

LoL I hear you on your body not following the "schedule". I am HOPING mine does what it is supposed to as well. Do you know how long they will have you on BCPs? It sounds like if we aren't at the same time we will be pretty close. I will be doing a FET (if my body does what it is supposed to this time).


----------



## never2late70

I too, wish I was closer to all of you..

BUBU: wish you were coming closer to AZ so I could give you the tightest hug ever and have lunch with you..:hugs: You managed to surprise/shock my hubby with your donation to us and he's generally pretty expressionless :haha:

Fia is beautiful :flower:

Hope all of you lovey moms and moms to be are having a rockin Friday :thumbup:

Lindsey: Yay for new wheels!



Prayers and Blessings,
Angie


----------



## jchic

Angie- I am praying for
You that you reach your goal asap! You WILL get there, I KNOW it!!!!

TGIF girlies!!!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> LoL I hear you on your body not following the "schedule". I am HOPING mine does what it is supposed to as well. Do you know how long they will have you on BCPs? It sounds like if we aren't at the same time we will be pretty close. I will be doing a FET (if my body does what it is supposed to this time).

I will also be doing an FET. According to my calculations (hehe) I should be on them for about a week and a half....They had me on them a very short time the last time as well....All I know is that they BETTER have me on for only that time...my doctor told me a total of 4 to 5 weeks...I will be going on my third next week.


----------



## never2late70

Thanks J, but you know what? I am finally allowing myself to calm down, and just accept that I may not reach my goal in two weeks and have to wait another 3 months to start (donor is a college student who goes home for summer break) I mean, heck I have waited years, whats another couple of months :thumbup:

I'm still going to give it all I have this weekend, I made up cool fliers to put on windsheilds, but I'm not going to stress if I just can't make it happen when I want it too..Like I said in my journal, I have always had trouble accepting that things happen on God's time not mine..lol :dohh:

Thanks for the positive energy! :hugs:
~Angie


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

I am hoping to only be on BCPs 2 weeks (that's about the time I was on last time). I don't have a calendar or protocol or anything yet and won't until I get AF.


----------



## Lindsay18

Fingers crossed, Angie!! Xoxo

Thanks ladies!
Michelle- I miss my Terrain, but I LOVE my new Acadia:)


----------



## never2late70

BOMO!!! I am literally crying at my desk :cry: but happy tears! :hugs:
I can't tell you the little joint of happiness I get when I get the email alert that someone has donated..:hugs::hugs:

Thank you seems so small, but THANK YOU!!
My hubby is going to kill over..bahaha 

<3 my BNB


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> I am hoping to only be on BCPs 2 weeks (that's about the time I was on last time). I don't have a calendar or protocol or anything yet and won't until I get AF.

I'm praying AF comes for a visit real soon for you....It's frustrating that the body will not coorperate even with medication. These are just small bumps for us....soon enough we will be telling everyone we got our BFP's :hugs:


----------



## never2late70

From your lips, to God's ears rayin :happydance:


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

You're welcome Angie! I know it's not much, but it's something. I am really hoping you can meet your goal!

Exactly Kathy! Hopefully both our body's respond like we want them to and we can cycle together. :o)


----------



## azlissie

Getting, sounds like little Fia is doing great! I'm sure it will be nice for you to be back home and it sounds like you can visit the hospital fairly easily.

Bomo and Prayin, it would be great if you could cycle together! Best of luck to you both.

Lindsay, congrats on the new car! I upgraded to a Honda CR-V from a Civic two years ago and the extra space is awesome.

Now you guys have me craving cupcakes but fortunately I'll be having one tomorrow for my gender reveal party! I wish I could be more excited - obviously I want to know the gender and I'm still thrilled to be expecting, but the ultrasound yesterday definitely got me down. I don't think I told you guys, one other issue is the baby possibly only has one umbilical artery instead of two - the ultrasound tech was "unable to confirm" a second artery. That can lead to growth restriction so I think between the cleft and the cord I'll be fairly closely monitored the rest of the pregnancy. So I'm not feeling as happy as I know I should be but hopefully that will disappear tomorrow.

I hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## Lindsay18

Az- I totally understand. You can't help but be a little sad and concerned about news that isn't optimal. Hopefully the worrying will be for nothing: the cleft palette/lip won't be as bad as you're thinking and they will be able to confirm both arteries. You'll take some time to process everything, I'm sure. I'm so happy for your gender reveal party though! Maybe that's the first step to what you need to get back on the positive track:) xoxo


----------



## Jenn76

Azlissie: :hugs: Sorry you had such frightening results at your ultrasound. I'm praying that it all works out in the end. Try and hold on to that hope because many times these things don't end up being anything. It's good that they will probably be monitoring you more closely. Hopefully in your next scan things will be more clear and this will all be a misunderstanding. Enjoy your gender reveal party. I can't wait to hear what you are having.


----------



## MrsC8776

azlissie said:


> Hello everyone! Thank you so much for keeping me in your thoughts today - it means so much. Mostly good news at the scan - baby shows absolutely no signs of spina bifida! They checked the spine & brain really closely and it all checked out great. The one bit of bad news is that it looks like lo has a cleft lip & possibly cleft palate. It could be linked to the prednisone which makes me feel absolutely horrible. I really think that the prednisone is what finally allowed me to get pregnant as it suddenly worked on the 8th try & that was the only thing we did differently. Now to think that by taking it I might have caused my baby to be disfigured just makes me feel sick. But it's not a developmental issue & can probably be fixed surgically, so I know I should be happier but I'm a little down this evening.
> 
> Thanks again all of you for being so supportive - I appreciate your friendship so much.




azlissie said:


> Getting, sounds like little Fia is doing great! I'm sure it will be nice for you to be back home and it sounds like you can visit the hospital fairly easily.
> 
> Bomo and Prayin, it would be great if you could cycle together! Best of luck to you both.
> 
> Lindsay, congrats on the new car! I upgraded to a Honda CR-V from a Civic two years ago and the extra space is awesome.
> 
> Now you guys have me craving cupcakes but fortunately I'll be having one tomorrow for my gender reveal party! I wish I could be more excited - obviously I want to know the gender and I'm still thrilled to be expecting, but the ultrasound yesterday definitely got me down. I don't think I told you guys, one other issue is the baby possibly only has one umbilical artery instead of two - the ultrasound tech was "unable to confirm" a second artery. That can lead to growth restriction so I think between the cleft and the cord I'll be fairly closely monitored the rest of the pregnancy. So I'm not feeling as happy as I know I should be but hopefully that will disappear tomorrow.
> 
> I hope everyone has a good weekend!

I'm so sorry to hear about the cleft lip they possibly found on your LO. Is there a chance it could be wrong? No matter what though thats your LO and you are going to love him/her with all your heart. Your LO is going to be perfect and so loved. Like the other ladies have said, this isn't your fault. It's just one of those things that can happen. The positive side of things is that it can be fixed and theres plenty of women on this forum who have had great success with the surgery for their LO. With the umbilical artery they probably will keep a close eye on you and your LO but thats great news because you will know whats going on every step of the way. As hard as it is please try to keep your head up and know we are all here for you. Enjoy your day tomorrow and I look forward to hearing your very exciting news!! 



Mamali said:


> Az glad no spinal bifida, as all the ladies said, cleft lift and palate can be fixed no worries. just hang in there for your baby dear :hugs:
> 
> Lindsay and Pink happy 33 weeks :flower::hugs:
> 
> afm waiting for tomorrow to go see my dr and have another baseline, to see when i start stimms. can't wait already, af showed on wednesday and i hope by tomorrow she is gone.
> 
> hope evryone is doing good!!!

Good luck tomorrow! 



GettingBroody said:


> Hey girls!! Just logging on very quickly to let you know that Fia is still doing well  They've upped her milk feeds and are reducing her respiratory help gradually. Right now she is on room air (so no added oxygen) with a little nose mask providing pressure 20 times a minute to remind her. Yesterday it was at 30bpm so she's doing well. They put a long line in her today for meds etc. - it's preferable to a drip for long term use. Today I'm being discharged which will be really strange I'm sure. At least she will still only be about 15mins away so that'll make visiting much easier. I feel so bad for parents who live hours from the hospital... Sorry for lack of personals, have a bit of a one track mind at the moment! Hope you are all well. :hugs:

Fia is beautiful!! Sounds like she is doing really well. It will be hard being discharged but thats great that you live so close. Try to get as much rest as you can while you are at home. Hopefully the time will pass quickly until Fia is able to come home. 



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Good Morning All, Happy Friday! I am going to try to get all caught up since I havent been able to the past week with Report Cards and everything going on at my moms house. My report cards are done, printed, and stuffed in envelopes so I am not so worried about them and the contractor is working away at moms house so I just have to go over after school to check on them. Whew! Crazy week. :o)
> 
> Az. . . like everyone else has said, dont blame yourself! Todays medical teams are so good with things like that, your LO will be perfect!
> 
> Broody. . . good to hear from you. I am so glad Fia is doing well. What a tiny little princess! Im sure it will be hard to leave the hospital with her still there but thankfully you are still close!
> 
> Drs. . . How are you and the babies doing?
> 
> MrsC. . . Hopefully the swelling will go down soon. I wish I was closer, I would absolutely come help you out while DH is gone!
> 
> Pink and Lindsay. . . Happy 33 weeks! How are you guys doing? Lindsay, what kind of SUV did you get?
> 
> JChic. . . Yay for being home!
> 
> Jenn, Almost, Michelle. . . how are you all feeling?
> 
> Mamali. . . hoping you can get started soon!
> 
> Angie. . . I have everything crossed you raise the amount you need to soon! Your MIL sounds like an amazing person!
> 
> Prayin. . . how are you doing?
> 
> Bubu. . . How are you? When is your friends wedding?
> 
> AFM. . . my donor coordinator got back to me and said I dont have to pay (thankfully!). It isnt them who has that rule, its attain. They said that since I have unlimited FETs as long as they list it that I did the FET then I dont have to pay anything. My clinic has been wonderful to work with, I just wish I understood all the ins and outs of the Attain stuff before I signed it. I have been doing a lot of what ifs and I should have lately. Part of me is wishing I hadnt chosen to do the frozen egg bank cycles but h ad instead done fresh. I know I cant change now but I dont know if I made the right choice anymore.
> 
> I am REALLY sorry if I missed you, it is not in any way because you arent in my thoughts! I hope everyone is doing well and has a wonderful weekend!

You're so sweet! I think it would be great to get together one of these days. Not so you could help but just to get together and visit. 

Thats great news that you don't have to pay for the testing done on this cycle. I can understand sitting there thinking about the what if's but once this works, and it will very soon, you won't even be thinking that anymore. You'll forget about all the what if's and I should have's . :hugs:

Stinas~ How is this cycle treating you so far? 

MoBaby~ I hope you are doing well. 

Has anyone heard from Honeycheeks?


----------



## almosthere

So sorry AZ-only natural to feel that way! Keep staying strong and enjoy tomorrow as much as possible <3 HUGS <3

Yay for new car linds!

Woohoo-angie-you are getting SO close to your goal almost ready for IVF!!!!!! =)

BOMO-getting closer for you two---FX!!!


----------



## never2late70

Lindsey!!! Eeeeek....just got another email alert on the donation site!:happydance:
Thank you!! Thank you!! Happy tears:cry::happydance: my husbans is freaking beside himself, he knew that we all had some kind of bond on her, but had no idea how strong.

Im feeling so truly blessed...thank you!

AZ praying for you doll. If you ever want to meet up and talk im here for you.

Im just overcome with emotion and cant wait to pay all my blessings forward. I know this may sound so premature, but i cant wait to tell my child how many amazing people wanted him/her here! Who all made it possible!
Angie


----------



## TwoRdue

Hay ladies, it's been so long since I have been here and want to say Congrats to you all who have had your beautiful little lo. It's so exciting to see.

Hope everyone is doing well.x enjoy the weekend


----------



## Pink gerbera

BOMO/Angie you're getting close now. Each day is another day closer to your BFP :) 

Lindsay - great news on the car. I've just sold my car. It was tiny (smaller than a mini) so def not suitable for twins! Haven't found a replacement yet! 

Az - how exciting for your gender reveal! Can't wait to hear. As others have said being monitored closely is not a bad thing as you know every step of the way :)

Mrs C - no not heard from honeycheeks. Hope she's ok! Hope you and the girls are doing well!?

Broody - are you home now? Hope Fia had another good night. 

Have a good day ladies x


----------



## Lindsay18

Angie- you are so welcome! You deserve it! There's no reason why you shouldn't have your BFP too! Xoxo


----------



## Jenn76

Two: :hi: How are you? 

MrsC: Haven't heard from Honey but I think she was supposed to transfer early this month, I hope she got her BFP. I am also worried about Want she hasn't updated her journal for almost a month, I hope everything is okay. Sometimes I like to read back through the early pages in this thread and check out people's signatures to see how they are doing. I see that Blue and Kelly had their babies as well, I'm so happy for them.

Pink: LOL Pink I think you are right a new car is in order. DH and I both had Civics before he got the SUV and we now feel that even my Civic won't work for us but it is only two years old. We would take a big loss to sell it so we're going to wait until it is paid off and just use the Terrain for family purposes. Our main issue is we have three dogs and a cottage that we like to go to in the summer. Now when you put two babies plus all the baby gear into the SUV there is no room for doggies. Hoping our golden can sit between the two car seats and the two little dogs can sit on my lap. If not two cars will be required :dohh:


----------



## bubumaci

Michelle - we will be staying fairly centrally, at a hotel near the Water Tower Palace :)

@ Angie - I would love to meet up too!! With all of you - this is a very special little family! And I am so glad that a few more donations are coming in, bringing you a step closer to your + DH's dreams! :)


----------



## never2late70

Hi Two!

AZ I predict a girl. Enjoy your day!!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Hey ladies having said we don't do baby showers in the uk, my mum and sister threw me a surprise one today! :) 

It had many of my friends and I had a really amazing time. Still feeling very surprised :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Pink- that's amazing!!! Good for you, girl xoxo


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Pink gerbera said:


> Hey ladies having said we don't do baby showers in the uk, my mum and sister threw me a surprise one today! :)
> 
> It had many of my friends and I had a really amazing time. Still feeling very surprised :)

Pink....thats an awesome surprise!!!


----------



## Jenn76

Pink: That is so nice of them. Did you get a lot of stuff?


----------



## azlissie

Well, it looks like I'm going to be mom to a bouncing baby boy!! I am so surprised - I really thought it was a girl. So much for my intuition!! Feeling much more positive about things tonight. 

Pink, glad you had such a nice surprise! Hope everyone is having a good weekend!


----------



## never2late70

Ive been waiting all day AZ:happydance: im always wrong..lol
Glad your feeling better and congrats!!!

Pink what a lovely surprise 
<3 Angie


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

azlissie said:


> Well, it looks like I'm going to be mom to a bouncing baby boy!! I am so surprised - I really thought it was a girl. So much for my intuition!! Feeling much more positive about things tonight.
> 
> Pink, glad you had such a nice surprise! Hope everyone is having a good weekend!

Yayyyy...boys are awesome!!!!!! Congrats sweetie


----------



## honeycheeks

Hey ladies, 
I know a lot of good stuff has been happening on this thread. I do snoop around sometimes, but not too often. I never usually post and thats mostly because I dont have any good news. 
Ok, we has our FET this month. We had 12 day1 embryos which I thought was a lot. But they all needed to be thawed and we got one passable embryo and 2 more which they felt could be transferred, with assisted hatching. Miniutes before transfer we were told they would transfer 3. It was a shock because we always thought only 2. Anyways we transferred 3. Transfer was on 4th March. OTD is tomorrow. I have been on Clexane injections everyday this time along with Prednoslone(spelling?) and baby aspirin, Metformin, Estrogen tablets, Progesterone suppositories, Folic acid. I had major pregnancy symptoms just like last time. But I have been cramping and spotting since the last 2 days. Now it is a little more than spotting and I'm sure by the end of the day AF would be here. Maybe we are no longer thinking a 2013 baby. Still it doesn't make it easier to hear the words like " I'm sorry....Unfortunately this time....." from the doctor. Trying to be as strong as I can be for tomorrow. We should be on for a fresh IVF cycle soon.


----------



## Stinas

Hi ladies!!! I'm on my iPad...so personals as a bit hard and annoying to do on here. .just got home from a long day at work.....just wanted to check in with you amazing chicks! Was thinking about most of you today so I wanted to check in. 

I am going on day 5 of stimms. So far so good. Getting a bit bloated tonight, felt full by the end of the night, but I've been up since 7 and its now 2:30am. Anyways....I have been having twin fever lately. I see them everywhere now and dream about them. Hopefully it's a sign! 

I'm off Tuesday so I will for sure do more personals. I did read up on everything and please know I am thinking of you all!!! :hugs:


----------



## Pink gerbera

Jenn - I got loads of cute clothes which was great :)

Az - I'm so glad you're feeling more positive and congratulations on a boy! So exciting. 

Honey - keeping everything crossed for you that you're experiencing implantation bleeding and cramping. Good luck tomorrow. 

Stinas - glad everything is going well and that'd be awesome if you joined us at twins club! 

Have a good day everyone x


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Honey just so u know I spotted from 5dp5dt til about 8 weeks x


----------



## GettingBroody

Az - :dance: congrats on your little boy!!!! :blue:

Honey - I'm so so sorry :hugs:

Pink - sounds like a lovely surprise!! 

Afm, in the neo right now sitting with my little girl. She's sound asleep :D


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Broody I'm so happy that ur little one is ok xx


----------



## Mamali

Honey sooo sorry dear :hugs:

Getting glad to hear your baby is doing ok, :hugs:

Az glad yayyy for a bou, and happy you are feeling positive. Everything will turn out good God's willing. Just stay strong :hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing good?


----------



## jchic

Az- congrats on team blue! Fab news :)

Honey- hoping its not AF, but hoping and praying if it is that a fresh Cycle does the trick. Stay strong!

Getting- yayyyyy for Fia doing so wonderful. Blessings!! 

Pink- nice surprise!!!! Woohoo!

Stinas- nearing ER if on day 5 of stims! Woop! Maybe its a twin sign?? A few days After my transfer I saw a
Bumper sticker on a car that had 2 peas in a pod and said " Proud Mom of Twins". Car was next to me. Well, I thought it was a sign and it was! AND 2 peas in a pod was my baby shower theme!


----------



## Jenn76

Azlissie: Congrats on team blue!!!!!

Honey: FX for you that this cycle still works out. :hugs: Good Luck tomorrow. 

Stinas: So excited for you, I hope you get a ton of follies and lots of options for transferring your future twins. 

Broody: How's Fia? How was the birth? How are you feeling?


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Pink.... What a fun surprise!

Az... Yay for team blue! I'm glad you are feeling more positive.

Stinas... I'm hoping all your twin sightings are a sign!

Honey... I have everything crossed for you that this cycle still works!

I hope everyone else has a wonderful day!


----------



## GettingBroody

Just had an hour and a half long cuddle! :dance:


----------



## TwoRdue

Hi jenn. I'm nit to bed. Spent the lsay month in hospital as my cervix is down to 3mm and was having contractions but I did get to spend this weekend at home on bed rest and find out tomorrow if I do my weeks in hospital and weekends at home. I almost had my lo at 24 weeks so it's great to get to 28 and still have him where he should be.
How are you?


----------



## never2late70

Hi Two: im glad your boys all snuggled in. How scary..

Hi Honeycheeks: i hope youre ok today. Praying for you.

Excited for stinas!!

Not much going on here today..lazy Sunday.

Broody glad you got to snuggle baby fia :)

Hope all is well lovelies

Angie


----------



## Lindsay18

Getting- so glad Fia is doing well!!!

Az- welcome to team blue xoxo!!!

Honey- I'm really hoping and praying that the spotting is nothing to be concerned with and you will come out positive!!! Keep us updated. 

Stinas- going so fast! That's great! Miss you :)


----------



## Jenn76

Two: Sorry to hear you have been in the hospital, I hope you do get to go home for the weekends. Glad to hear your lo is still baking away, hopefully he stays in for a few more weeks. I'm doing good, having a growth scan tomorrow. Excited to see how big they have gotten. 

Broody: Yeah for cuddle time!!!


----------



## azlissie

Two, sorry to hear you've been in the hospital. Hope your lo hangs in there for a few more weeks!

Broody, I bet the cuddle time was awesome. Are they able to give you any idea when Fia might be able to go home?

Honey, keeping my fingers crossed for you - I also had some spotting right around the time I got my bfp.

Stinas, sorry you're feeling bloated but at least the end of stims is in sight! Best of luck.

Angie, your Sunday sounds like mine - nice and relaxing!

I did a little boy shopping today - now that I can finally buy stuff I'm afraid I might go over board! Found an adorable onesie that I just couldn't resist:
 



Attached Files:







photo (24).jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## GettingBroody

Az - obviously it'll depend on lots of things like her weight, breathing, feeding etc but possibly around the time when she should have been 36 or 37 weeks...


----------



## Pink gerbera

Two - sorry to hear you've been in hospital but glad your little one is hanging on. :)

Az- cute baby outfit!

Getting - sounds fabulous cuddling Fia for so long and that she's doing so well :)

Have a good day everyone


----------



## honeycheeks

Hi ladies...Im still at my clinic and its a BFN. But I was totally broken to be told that they wouldn't do a new cycle for me for another 6 months. Looks like we are talking about a 2015 baby


----------



## bubumaci

Oh Honey, why is that? I am so sorry! :hugs: But even if you do start again in the latter part of 2013, it could still be a 2014 baby... :)

Had my U/S and blood work done this morning, to see where we are - expecting ovulation at the end of the week, so biopsy some time mid-next week. I was told that the two blasts that we had frozen were really good. One was an AB the other an AC. I asked about doing a 6 day transfer - because when we go for it at the end of next month, I want to make sure that we transfer the best possible embryos - and the doctor said that we would still do a 5 day transfer ... thaw one set of 5 that we had frozen on day 1 and then take them to day 5 (also under the embryoscope). At least then we know that we should still be transferring the best two. The others will be taken to day 6 if they are Morulas and if we have any blasts, they would get frozen on day 6. He said that it seemed that we got much better quality cells this time around, so that is comforting...

Edit - just realised ... the blasts weren't AB and AC ... they were AC and BC ... but the doctor was really satisfied and showed me the pictures ... the AC looks really beautiful, like it is right before expansion :)


----------



## Jenn76

Azlissie: Adorable! I was the same way once we knew the genders, actually bought more boy stuff then girl stuff. Kept seeing all these cute little boy outfits on clearance and couldn't resist. Somehow I thought it would be the opposite.

Honey: That's insane! Why would you need to wait six months??? I've heard of three but six seems too long. I'd get another opinion, is there another clinic you can go to? Sorry about the BFN, I was really hoping your spotting was implanting. :hugs:

Bubu: So exciting!!! I really hope the biopsy helps. Praying you get a couple good blasts from the next thaw as well. Sounds like you will be PUPO in no time. :happydance:

AFM: Off to spend my entire day at the hospital, I have a growth scan at 9:30 and then an OB appointment at 1:30. Next week I start weekly biophysical profile tests plus have weekly OB appointments. Ah the end is near!!!! 

Happy Monday Everyone!!!! I imagine some of you are expecting bad weather, it is heading here tomorrow. Let's hope this is the end of winter!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Bubu - that sounds fantastic!! Good for you :)

Honey - I am so sorry. I was really hoping that the bleeding was nothing to worry about. I agree with Jenn - that's a really long time to wait and seems strange. I would confirm that it is necessary!

Az - I was the same way LOL. As soon as we knew it was a boy (which was REALLY early because we had the chromosome testing done), I started buying cute little boy clothes immediately! Boy clothes have gotten really adorable over the years!

AFM - Swelling isn't that bad in my ankles and feet - Like Pink said - it helps to walk around a lot actually. Sleeping at night is still a pain (literally) especially if I sleep on my left side for some reason. So I spend most of the night on my right side and sometimes my back. The breast leaking is manageable and I bought some nursing bras yesterday, which are super comfy! Hospital bag is almost completely packed - Any tips from others who have packed theirs??? I feel like I'm forgetting necessities, but I'm an over packer to begin with! LOL!!


----------



## honeycheeks

Thank you all ladies who have been thinking of me. I thought I was holding up pretty well when I got the negative result. But when they told me I had to wait another 6 months it was a shock. I couldn't hold my tears back. I just walked away from the desk. I dint even make my appointment, 6 months or whatever. I must have looked really stupid, but who do I think cares about me. They just told me today that it is a standard protocol that the clinic follows- to have a 6 month break before a fresh IVF cycle. I have no idea why they do it. And there is no other place I could go or get a second opinion. Its kinda like the NHS in the UK. 
The doctor I saw today was not my regular doctor. She was not in today. So I'm thinking I should go and see her once I start thinking clearly and then make an appointment 6 months or whatever. The doctor din't tell me anything why it failed this time too, she just said there is no reason, it just happened.

I am fairly sure that babies are a myth, and I am going to stick with that for a while.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Good Morning Ladies <3

Bubu - Fx that everything works out for you <3

Honey - I'm so very sorry. 

Az - Very cute little onesie

Jenn - So excited for you...the end is in deed very near!!! 

Hey Lindsay!!! I'm sure you have all the proper necessities in your bag...You're always one step ahead  

Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend. xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## michelle01

Honey - I am so sorry for you :hugs:

Jenn - Good luck ;) Hope your appts go well!!

Bubu - Those embies sound great!!! :)

Lindsay - I am sure you will be well prepared with your bag! And I bet even if you forgot something, you can have DH bring it to you ;)

Pink - What a great surprise with the shower :) I bet you got a lot of nice things!!

Az - Team Blue :) YAY, so happy for you, boys are the best!!

Getting - Awesome for some cuddle time; so happy things are going well ;)

Stinas - WOOHOO, 5 days already, this is going so fast ;) I am rooting for you!!!

Two - Sorry about your hospital stay; take it easy and I hope things get better for you.

Hi Almost - How are you doing? How are you feeling?

I had my 4 week OB appt this morning; all went well. So far 5 pound gain this pregnancy! And heartbeat was 157 :) I elected to get the blood test for spinal bifida and I have my 20 week scan on Friday. The dr mentioned a scan of the babys heart at 22-24 weeks since this was an IVF pregnancy; did anyone else get this? I am going to ask Friday to see what they say at the Fetal Medicine clinic.


----------



## Lindsay18

Michelle - true LOL we live like 6 minutes from the hospital LOL.
I have never heard of a heart scan specifically for and IVF baby, but who knows LOL. They always take a look at the heart when I go for my u/s, but nothing too in depth. I'd be curious to see what they say... Glad your scan went well though!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

michelle01 said:


> Honey - I am so sorry for you :hugs:
> 
> Jenn - Good luck ;) Hope your appts go well!!
> 
> Bubu - Those embies sound great!!! :)
> 
> Lindsay - I am sure you will be well prepared with your bag! And I bet even if you forgot something, you can have DH bring it to you ;)
> 
> Pink - What a great surprise with the shower :) I bet you got a lot of nice things!!
> 
> Az - Team Blue :) YAY, so happy for you, boys are the best!!
> 
> Getting - Awesome for some cuddle time; so happy things are going well ;)
> 
> Stinas - WOOHOO, 5 days already, this is going so fast ;) I am rooting for you!!!
> 
> Two - Sorry about your hospital stay; take it easy and I hope things get better for you.
> 
> Hi Almost - How are you doing? How are you feeling?
> 
> I had my 4 week OB appt this morning; all went well. So far 5 pound gain this pregnancy! And heartbeat was 157 :) I elected to get the blood test for spinal bifida and I have my 20 week scan on Friday. The dr mentioned a scan of the babys heart at 22-24 weeks since this was an IVF pregnancy; did anyone else get this? I am going to ask Friday to see what they say at the Fetal Medicine clinic.

Glad all is well with LO :hugs: 5 pound weight gain is AWESOME!


----------



## MoBaby

I just read Michelle after you posted this that the major birth defects for ivf/icsi babies include heart and urogenital tract malformations. I never knew that!


----------



## michelle01

Interesting, thanks Mobaby for the info! I am going to ask Friday about getting that setup. I just don't remember anyone on bnb mentioning it before.


----------



## Jenn76

Michelle: I've never heard of that before either, my visits have been the same as Lindsay mentioned they just look at the heart. I was never aware of heart defects being a concern with IVF. Great weight gain, I gained 4lbs in the last week alone. :dohh:

Lindsay: I'm worried about my bag as well, but I'm sure I will survive. One thing I was just told about was disposable underwear. Apparently they give you a set after you deliver but it was recommended to me to buy extras which they sell in the hospital gift shop. I bought some today, let me tell you these are damn sexy!!! One size fits all, mesh granny ones that resemble depends. I had originally planned on bringing my pre preggo ones, which apparently would have been a mistake. Not sure if all hospitals have these available. 

Appointments went great today, both babies are doing fantastic. Baby girl is measuring at 5lbs 12oz (64th percentile) and baby boy 6lbs 3oz (82nd percentile). Both are head down still so it looks like I will be able to deliver vaginally. Only potential issue is that baby boy has one big noggin! Ouch! It measures about 3 weeks ahead, but he is baby B so hopefully once she is out it won't be that bad. They did the biophysical profile on them today and they both scored 8/8. :happydance:


----------



## s08

Hi ladies. I was one of the original members around here, so am still subscribed and check in from time to time. I'm just piping up now because I have some info. for Michelle regarding the heart u/s. According to my OB, fetal echocardiograms are now recommended for all IVF babies in the US due to a slight increase in heart defects. I had mine around 22 or 24 weeks, I believe. Hope this gives you some reassurance that your care is totally routine, and it sounds like your dr. is on top of things!


----------



## never2late70

Hi Lindsey-Kathy-AZ-Michelle- MrsC- Drs and -S08 :) and all of you amazing lovelies. :hugs:

Honey: I have no words...:hugs:

BUBU: Fan-Freaking-Tastic :happydance: 

Jenn: Great news from your appt today :thumbup:

Nothing new going here..Bad case of PMS :growlmad: Not sure if I wanna be a cry baby all week or a pshyco Biiaaatchh! :winkwink:

Happy Monday Loves!

Prayers and Blessings,
Angie


----------



## jchic

S08- so good to hear from you and congrats! Almost time now :)

I had an echo as well- my doctor said it was standard at her practice. 

Jenn- great news!!!!!


----------



## TwoRdue

Thanks ladies. Had my appointment today with my specialist and he is happy for me to stay home on bed rest yay but any change or concerns to head back in so they can check all is ok and have 48 hour monitoring. So excited to be home.

Jenn - wow not long to go, you must be so excited. My OH is like a little kid running around and getting all his things ready and he can't stop smiling, if he sees something cute he get or goo goo it's so Sweet.

MrsC - your twins look just gorgeous and so tiny. 

Honey - sorry to hear about your wait and I hope it flys by. In nz it would have been about a 12 month wait but that is due to funding times.


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn- sounds HOTTTTT! I may need to get me some of those lol! I was just going to get cheap cotton ones and throw them out. I'll have to see if I can find those. Good news about the scan! Not so much about his noggin lol! 

s08- thanks for the info! Never heard that!

Hi, Never!!! Xoxo

Two- so glad you're home and can relax!


----------



## almosthere

So interesting about the heart info with ivf babies-my ob seems to have no worries and sees no need for that as I am way past the testing date for that!

Twordue-woohoo-finally home, so happy for you!

Nice to hear from you S08!

afm I officially got approved for a house so I move mid. next month-SO excited....now just hoping my condo sells ASAP!!!


----------



## never2late70

Almost: Great news how exciting! :happydance:


----------



## Lindsay18

Almost- congrats on the house approval!!! Hopefully your move will be ASAP!!!


----------



## Jenn76

S08: :hi: How are you? 

Angie: Go for the latter, more fun then crying all week, LOL! Hope the PMS passes soon.

Two: My DH is like that too! If we go to any stores that have baby sections in them he sneaks off and buys stuff even though we have too much stuff already. It's sweet that you hubby is so excited. Happy to hear you you can stay home, praying lo stays in for a long time.

Almost: Congrats on the house, FX your condo does sell fast.


----------



## drsquid

az- sorry to hear about the cleft but yay for no spina bifida. you cant blame yourself (well you can but...). it isnt uncommon and the repairs are fabulous these days. *hugs* it is still hard i know. congrats on the boy!

pink= yay baby shower. that is awesome. feels weird though doesnt it.. i know i hate being the center of attention and even though it is stuff for the baby... =)

honey- *hugs* im so so sorry

lindsay- i didnt take ANYTHING out of my hospital bag. wore the gown from the hospital, didnt have time to read, use my computer etc. i was either sleeping, someone was in the room or whatever. they gave me tons of the mesh undies.. brought some home too

swelling and carpal tunnel- hope you guys feel better!! yay for it decreasing while walking and yay for suv 

broody- fia is adorable!! hope all is well

mrsc- wow rolling.. my two pick their heads up like crazy and oliver flings his legs around which makes him roll some especially when swaddled. cute they wanna be next to each other. mind dont seem to care

afm- trying to find a nanny. i meet with a lady from a service tomorrow. just realized itll cost more but i am incapable of doing what needs to be done to screen and find one on my own. dad leaves tomorrow, sister comes the next day. mom is leaving the 9th. it is going ok. keep having to go for weight checks every few days. lila gained well this past time and is now back to 5lbs 2 oz. oliver didnt gain anything and is 5lbs 12oz. if they dont get close to birth weight by friday then im getting referred to nutritionists. oliver poops a zillion times a day so.. who knows if that is part of it. i have to fight with lila to get her to latch. in the evening i nap and my mom feeds them. they eat as much pumped milk as i can get, then supplement with formula. started nursing them until they stop and giving them formula after. im finding that a lot more upsetting than i expected. i feel like a failure cause i just dont know what is going wrong. i guess i should see the lactation people but i just feel like thatd be a waste. i know my latch is fine. sigh, silly problems i know. 

jenn- hope the mani pedi was good

bedrest- *hugs* to those of you stuck on it.. cant imagine. 

cupcakes- i only like mini ones.. otherwise too much cake to icing ratio =) i only really like icing

heart scan- i didnt have one..


----------



## Lindsay18

Drs- so good to hear from you! I know you're going to hear don't feel like a failure which is the truth, but I understand. I would feel the same way. As long as your babies are healthy that's the most important thing!!! Good luck with the nanny process. That must be stressful but I'm sure it will be worth it in the end! Xoxo


----------



## azlissie

Honey, I'm very sorry - I hope you can get some better answers when you talk to your actual doctor. Hopefully the 6 months will go by quickly.

Almost, that's great news about the house! Moving while pregnant doesn't sound fun but I'm sure it will be worth it to have the new place.

Two, glad you can do the bedrest at home.

Angie, I vote no crying - just let your inner witch out to play!

DrS, good to hear from you! I'm sure it's worrisome that Oliver isn't gaining weight and Lila isn't up by much. Maybe seeing a nutritionist wouldn't be so bad - I bet they would be able to reassure you about your supply.

Getting, I'd love to see more pics of Fia when you get the chance! She's adorable.

MrsC, how are the girls doing? Are you able to get any sleep yet?

Bomo, how are you doing?

AFM, told my students today that I'm team blue and they were excited. One student offered to crochet a baby blanket and I got lots of "helpful" suggestions for boy names. Of course, all the boys suggest their own name as the best. I think it would be creepy if a single 33 yr old teacher named her little boy after one of her high school students! Probably won't go that route.


----------



## MrsC8776

Pink gerbera said:


> Hey ladies having said we don't do baby showers in the uk, my mum and sister threw me a surprise one today! :)
> 
> It had many of my friends and I had a really amazing time. Still feeling very surprised :)

Yay for a shower! How exciting!! 



azlissie said:


> Well, it looks like I'm going to be mom to a bouncing baby boy!! I am so surprised - I really thought it was a girl. So much for my intuition!! Feeling much more positive about things tonight.
> 
> Pink, glad you had such a nice surprise! Hope everyone is having a good weekend!

Congrats on team :blue:!! I was wrong on my intuition as well. 



honeycheeks said:


> Hey ladies,
> I know a lot of good stuff has been happening on this thread. I do snoop around sometimes, but not too often. I never usually post and thats mostly because I dont have any good news.
> Ok, we has our FET this month. We had 12 day1 embryos which I thought was a lot. But they all needed to be thawed and we got one passable embryo and 2 more which they felt could be transferred, with assisted hatching. Miniutes before transfer we were told they would transfer 3. It was a shock because we always thought only 2. Anyways we transferred 3. Transfer was on 4th March. OTD is tomorrow. I have been on Clexane injections everyday this time along with Prednoslone(spelling?) and baby aspirin, Metformin, Estrogen tablets, Progesterone suppositories, Folic acid. I had major pregnancy symptoms just like last time. But I have been cramping and spotting since the last 2 days. Now it is a little more than spotting and I'm sure by the end of the day AF would be here. Maybe we are no longer thinking a 2013 baby. Still it doesn't make it easier to hear the words like " I'm sorry....Unfortunately this time....." from the doctor. Trying to be as strong as I can be for tomorrow. We should be on for a fresh IVF cycle soon.




honeycheeks said:


> Hi ladies...Im still at my clinic and its a BFN. But I was totally broken to be told that they wouldn't do a new cycle for me for another 6 months. Looks like we are talking about a 2015 baby

I'm so sorry. :hugs: I don't understand the whole 6 month waiting time. I hope it passes quickly for you so that you can get started again. 



Stinas said:


> Hi ladies!!! I'm on my iPad...so personals as a bit hard and annoying to do on here. .just got home from a long day at work.....just wanted to check in with you amazing chicks! Was thinking about most of you today so I wanted to check in.
> 
> I am going on day 5 of stimms. So far so good. Getting a bit bloated tonight, felt full by the end of the night, but I've been up since 7 and its now 2:30am. Anyways....I have been having twin fever lately. I see them everywhere now and dream about them. Hopefully it's a sign!
> 
> I'm off Tuesday so I will for sure do more personals. I did read up on everything and please know I am thinking of you all!!! :hugs:

Your time is almost here!! I can't wait for you to be PUPO! 



GettingBroody said:


> Just had an hour and a half long cuddle! :dance:

:cloud9: Amazing news! I'm so happy you are able to have cuddles. 



bubumaci said:


> Oh Honey, why is that? I am so sorry! :hugs: But even if you do start again in the latter part of 2013, it could still be a 2014 baby... :)
> 
> Had my U/S and blood work done this morning, to see where we are - expecting ovulation at the end of the week, so biopsy some time mid-next week. I was told that the two blasts that we had frozen were really good. One was an AB the other an AC. I asked about doing a 6 day transfer - because when we go for it at the end of next month, I want to make sure that we transfer the best possible embryos - and the doctor said that we would still do a 5 day transfer ... thaw one set of 5 that we had frozen on day 1 and then take them to day 5 (also under the embryoscope). At least then we know that we should still be transferring the best two. The others will be taken to day 6 if they are Morulas and if we have any blasts, they would get frozen on day 6. He said that it seemed that we got much better quality cells this time around, so that is comforting...
> 
> Edit - just realised ... the blasts weren't AB and AC ... they were AC and BC ... but the doctor was really satisfied and showed me the pictures ... the AC looks really beautiful, like it is right before expansion :)

Sounds like you have a good plan in place. You will be transferring before you know it. 



Lindsay18 said:


> AFM - Swelling isn't that bad in my ankles and feet - Like Pink said - it helps to walk around a lot actually. Sleeping at night is still a pain (literally) especially if I sleep on my left side for some reason. So I spend most of the night on my right side and sometimes my back. The breast leaking is manageable and I bought some nursing bras yesterday, which are super comfy! Hospital bag is almost completely packed - Any tips from others who have packed theirs??? I feel like I'm forgetting necessities, but I'm an over packer to begin with! LOL!!

I used a lot of stuff out of my hospital bag but I was also there for a while. One thing I would pack is some slippers or those slipper socks, The hospital has some but they are not comfortable at all. I also brought my robe which was nice for walking and after showers. 



michelle01 said:


> I had my 4 week OB appt this morning; all went well. So far 5 pound gain this pregnancy! And heartbeat was 157 :) I elected to get the blood test for spinal bifida and I have my 20 week scan on Friday. The dr mentioned a scan of the babys heart at 22-24 weeks since this was an IVF pregnancy; did anyone else get this? I am going to ask Friday to see what they say at the Fetal Medicine clinic.

Sounds like a great appointment. Good job on the weight gain and nice heartbeat! Will you still be staying team yellow? Fx your results come back good for the testing. 



Jenn76 said:


> Lindsay: I'm worried about my bag as well, but I'm sure I will survive. One thing I was just told about was disposable underwear. Apparently they give you a set after you deliver but it was recommended to me to buy extras which they sell in the hospital gift shop. I bought some today, let me tell you these are damn sexy!!! One size fits all, mesh granny ones that resemble depends. I had originally planned on bringing my pre preggo ones, which apparently would have been a mistake. Not sure if all hospitals have these available.
> 
> Appointments went great today, both babies are doing fantastic. Baby girl is measuring at 5lbs 12oz (64th percentile) and baby boy 6lbs 3oz (82nd percentile). Both are head down still so it looks like I will be able to deliver vaginally. Only potential issue is that baby boy has one big noggin! Ouch! It measures about 3 weeks ahead, but he is baby B so hopefully once she is out it won't be that bad. They did the biophysical profile on them today and they both scored 8/8. :happydance:

They told you to buy those underwear?? Both hospitals I was in gave them away like they were nothing. Honestly they were the best option for post delivery because you just toss them in the trash. Both hospitals even sent a bunch with me when I left. 

Sounds like you had a great appointment today as well! Your babies are going to be great sizes and I bet they will do amazing. Having baby B be the bigger one is scary but it sounds like they are much closer together than mine were/are. 



s08 said:


> Hi ladies. I was one of the original members around here, so am still subscribed and check in from time to time. I'm just piping up now because I have some info. for Michelle regarding the heart u/s. According to my OB, fetal echocardiograms are now recommended for all IVF babies in the US due to a slight increase in heart defects. I had mine around 22 or 24 weeks, I believe. Hope this gives you some reassurance that your care is totally routine, and it sounds like your dr. is on top of things!

:hi: I hope you are doing well! 



TwoRdue said:


> Thanks ladies. Had my appointment today with my specialist and he is happy for me to stay home on bed rest yay but any change or concerns to head back in so they can check all is ok and have 48 hour monitoring. So excited to be home.
> 
> MrsC - your twins look just gorgeous and so tiny.

Yay for getting to be home! Hopefully you get to stay there. 

Thank you! They are still very tiny but starting to seem normal to me now. 



almosthere said:


> Yay for moving!! I hope the move is an easy one.
> 
> 
> 
> drsquid said:
> 
> 
> mrsc- wow rolling.. my two pick their heads up like crazy and oliver flings his legs around which makes him roll some especially when swaddled. cute they wanna be next to each other. mind dont seem to care
> 
> afm- trying to find a nanny. i meet with a lady from a service tomorrow. just realized itll cost more but i am incapable of doing what needs to be done to screen and find one on my own. dad leaves tomorrow, sister comes the next day. mom is leaving the 9th. it is going ok. keep having to go for weight checks every few days. lila gained well this past time and is now back to 5lbs 2 oz. oliver didnt gain anything and is 5lbs 12oz. if they dont get close to birth weight by friday then im getting referred to nutritionists. oliver poops a zillion times a day so.. who knows if that is part of it. i have to fight with lila to get her to latch. in the evening i nap and my mom feeds them. they eat as much pumped milk as i can get, then supplement with formula. started nursing them until they stop and giving them formula after. im finding that a lot more upsetting than i expected. i feel like a failure cause i just dont know what is going wrong. i guess i should see the lactation people but i just feel like thatd be a waste. i know my latch is fine. sigh, silly problems i know.
> 
> Good to hear from you. Emma lifts her head and throws it around so I have to keep my eye on her. Sounds like your two are doing well. Sorry to hear about the weight issues still. Which formula are you supplementing with? NeoSure has a high calorie count and great vitamins. Thats what we supplement with and the girls have done great with their weight ever since. Please don't beat yourself up over the breast feeding. No matter what you are doing your best for your babies.
> 
> 
> 
> azlissie said:
> 
> 
> MrsC, how are the girls doing? Are you able to get any sleep yet?
> 
> AFM, told my students today that I'm team blue and they were excited. One student offered to crochet a baby blanket and I got lots of "helpful" suggestions for boy names. Of course, all the boys suggest their own name as the best. I think it would be creepy if a single 33 yr old teacher named her little boy after one of her high school students! Probably won't go that route.Click to expand...
> 
> I get naps here and there but nothing more than 2-3 hours at a time. The girls are doing good. Thank you for asking. They both have something going on with their eyes. Possibly eye infections but it could also be just blocked tear ducts. Either way it's sad to see them suffering and struggling to open their eyes through the goop. We have newborn pictures tomorrow so hopefully that goes well.
> 
> I hope all you ladies are doing well and had a good Monday! :flower:Click to expand...


----------



## Pink gerbera

Jenn - fantastic scan with great weights. Not long now :)

Mrs C - good to hear from you. Sorry about the eye infections hope they're better soon. 

Dr - great to hear from you too. Try not to beat yourself up over breastfeeding. All my friends who've had 1 baby have told me it was the one thing that really stressed them out. One friend gave up after 4 days altogether. 

Almost - Yey for the house move :) exciting!

Hope everyone else has a good day!


----------



## MrsC8776

Thanks Pink! How are you doing?


----------



## Mamali

hellooooo everyone. hope y'all are doing good?
Drs good to hear from you, sorry about the weight issue with the babys.

Almost yayyy for the house, moving is exciting.

honey sorry for the bfn, and the fact that you have to wait 6 months to start again, but praying for you to get your baby even before then.

sorry if i missed anyone, work is a bit hectic these days i hardly find time to check in.
afm, i have officialy started stimming :happydance::happydance:. started yesterday with pergoveris 150IU/75IU, my next scan and bloods is saturday. can't wait to be PUPO already!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Mamali - yay for starting!!! You will be PUPO so soon!

Stinas - how is it going girl?!

Mrs. and Drs (and anyone else that has an opinion) - do you have the babies in a crib(s) or a separate sleep area? We are struggling with what to do as far as where he should sleep initially. We were thinking the napper in the pack n play, but it doesn't fit through doorways (great design) and I want to be able to have it in the living room during the day so since it's so hard to move, I'd rather just leave it in the living room and decide what to do as far as night time. His nursery is RIGHT next to our room, but I feel like the crib is soooo big at first...


----------



## jchic

Hey Linds- we got 2 Bassinets for our room for when they first come home. The pack n play is downstairs in the living room and then we will transfer them to their nursery once they are alittle older. Their nursery is next to our room too. I think all options are ok, its just based on mommy preference and convenience.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Mrs C....can't wait to see those newborn pictures! They are so creative now!!! Have fun! 

Az..that's cute that your students are trying to help out

DRS..I'm most positive that you are doing great as a mom! It's nice to hear from you  

Congrats Almost!!

TWO ...glad to hear that you are home! 

How is everyone else doing??? 

AFM...will not start the entire process until after April 11th and that's only if my insulin is where it's suppose to be....when the doctor called me with my original insulin report she said 4 to 5 weeks...well she didn't mention to multiply it...because from the call to when I may have a transfer is almost 3 months....it is what is and there's nothing I can do to change it. Just frustrated with this whole darn process and the delays I keep having...there I vented for the day! 
~
Hope everyone has a great day <3 Mucho carino to all you ladies <3


----------



## almosthere

Thanks ladies-VERY excited =)


----------



## jchic

Almost- congrats! Hope u find a house soon!

Drs- SO good to hear from you and so glad youre doing well. Hang in there and hopefully they gain weight asap. How are they eating?

Two- YAY for being home!!!!!


----------



## almosthere

praying-april 11th will be here soon but I totally understand how much delays stink on top of you already waiting for your BFP so long prior to the IVF process! 

mam-so exciting to have started stims, your bfp will be here before you know it!!!


----------



## michelle01

Lindsay - With DS I had a bassinet in my room for nighttime sleeping and a pack-n-play downstairs; that worked out well. I will be doing the same thing for this LO.

Hi S08 :) Thank you for the info; that is exactly when I am supposed to schedule the heart scan, between 22-24 weeks. I go this Friday for the first high-risk scan and supposed to ask them about scheduling the heart one. 

Jess - Thanks; glad to know that others are getting the scan/echo as well!! She didn't seem concerned about it either, just that I should have it!!

drsq - Sorry your having problems with the weight gain, but you cannot feel like a failure either with supplementing in formula; you are feeding 2 babies!!! Hang in there and I hope things get better for you ;) Good luck finding a nanny!!!

Thanks MrsC! Not sure yet if we are staying team yellow; the closer it gets to my scan the more anxious/excited I am getting, so I may end up caving :wacko:

Jenn - Sounds like a great appt; what amazing weights on your LO's!!! And my DS always had a big noggin ;) As he got older his body caught up, but it was hard with shirts cause they would barely fit over his head :haha: I did have a c-section with him, so I didn't have to worry about trying to push him out!!!

Kathy - Sorry about your delay; April 11 will be here before you know it ;) Hang in there xx

Two - So glad you get to be home on bed rest!!

Almost - Congrats on the house ;)

Hi Angie :flower:

Mamali - Yay for starting stims; time is going to fly by now for you ;)


----------



## Jenn76

MrsC: Apparently they give you one set of two in labour and delivery and if you ask the nurses on the floor you go to after for some they tell you to go to the gift shop. Someone said online that if you ask the nurses in L&D for extra they will give you some but I didn't want to chance forgetting to do that. My two are only 7% difference now so they think I will be fine as long as they are below 20%. Your two must have been closer to that 20%. How is your recovery from your CSection going? And how is the schedule going for Ava and Emma are they getting back on track? 

DrS: Good to hear from you. Sorry to hear the babies aren't gaining much weight. It is very common to go through this and most women do. That is why so many give up on BFing. Aparrently it's best to just be patient and keep trying after a month or so it gets easier. Just keep doing what you are doing and it should get easier. It's great that you still have your family there for you. I can understand your hesitation on picking a nanny, I would rather pay more to have the agency as well. Anyone could gather good references to give but the ones that work for an agency couldn't hide bad references. With your hours and job you want someone you can trust. Good Luck!

Lindsay: We moved a crib to our room, it wasn't that hard only had to remove a few screws from the front to get it through the doorways without taking it all apart. Our nursery is right next door as well and we did put in a good video monitoring system so they could stay in there from the start, which was the plan. Then we went to prenatal classes and they said that sleeping the baby in your room for the beginning significantly reduces the chances of SIDS. So we decided to put them in our room. I would have gone with bassinets but we want to try and keep them together for awhile. I thought of the pack and play as well but the bassinet part only can hold a certain weight and if we just slept them in the there without it wouldn't be as comfortable as the crib. Plus I planned on keeping it downstairs so like you I don't want to move it daily. 

Kathy: Sorry about all the delays! I had four months of delays before my cycle too. It is so frustrating when all you can think about is starting. Cycle after cycle I would calculate out dates in hopes of getting the green light and no go. Finally I got the okay from my RE on day 20 of my cycle and down reg meds had to start on day 21. It was meant to be, if my test results arrived one day later I would have been delayed another month. So now I consider my delays a blessing, had I started earlier who knows if I would have had the same results. I know it sucks but hopefully theses delays result in a BFP like mine did. 

Mamali: :happydance: Yeah for starting! You will be PUPO in no time, so excited for you!!!!!!!

Michelle: All the power to you if you plan on staying team yellow, I would cave in a heartbeat, lol! The thought of being surprised at delivery would be great but I just couldn't wait.


----------



## jchic

Just got back from my scan! All looks good and the babies are looking perfect! Both are head down and Baby Ava weighs 4lbs 2oz and Baby Michael weighs 4lbs 1oz so far. Both are head down. The amniotic fluid looks good, cervix is closed and no longer funneling but its definitely getting shorter. Bedrest is helping though! 

Doctors appt tomorrow and we will schedule my section then! I think it will be for 36 weeks so cant wait!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

jchic said:


> Just got back from my scan! All looks good and the babies are looking perfect! Both are head down and Baby Ava weighs 4lbs 2oz and Baby Michael weighs 4lbs 1oz so far. Both are head down. The amniotic fluid looks good, cervix is closed and no longer funneling but its definitely getting shorter. Bedrest is helping though!
> 
> Doctors appt tomorrow and we will schedule my section then! I think it will be for 36 weeks so cant wait!

So excited for you!!! That's awesome that everything is turning out better now. :hugs:

Love the name Ava....that would have been my little girls name <3


----------



## bubumaci

Love the names Jess :) That is so good that the bedrest has done its job! :)


----------



## never2late70

Thats exciting news Jchic :happydance:

Hello Everyone :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

Jess - I hope its all a sign!!! Praying away!

Honey - Im sorry again! I never heard of it being 6months until another fresh cycle. I was told two entire full periods. 

bubumaci - Thats sooo exciting!!! :happydance::flower:

Almost - Yayyy for the approval! 

Lindsay - Lets get together soon!!! Im going to start taking two days off a week because I have no time for anything! So lets plan something! 

As for me...doc said ER could be as early as Friday....so I am guessing sometime this weekend. I cant believe its almost here! Crazy! 
I am sick as a dog right now, so I am hoping it wont delay anything. Doc does not seem to think it will. All she said mon am was that she does not want me to have a fever, so once I feel like I do, take tylenol. Yay me...bugger central! lol 

Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## almosthere

great news jchic

stinas friday is almost here....sooo exciting!!!! <3


----------



## Lindsay18

Thanks ladies! I think we are going to go with a bassinet. I would just really feel better and more at ease. 

Jess- that's so great! Ahhhh 4 weeks?! Can't wait to hear the exact date!!

Stinas- I would love that!!! Get better soon! I'm off next week for spring break. When are you off?!


----------



## MrsC8776

Mamali said:


> hellooooo everyone. hope y'all are doing good?
> Drs good to hear from you, sorry about the weight issue with the babys.
> 
> Almost yayyy for the house, moving is exciting.
> 
> honey sorry for the bfn, and the fact that you have to wait 6 months to start again, but praying for you to get your baby even before then.
> 
> sorry if i missed anyone, work is a bit hectic these days i hardly find time to check in.
> afm, i have officialy started stimming :happydance::happydance:. started yesterday with pergoveris 150IU/75IU, my next scan and bloods is saturday. can't wait to be PUPO already!!!

Yay for getting started!! You will be PUPO very soon. 



Lindsay18 said:


> Mamali - yay for starting!!! You will be PUPO so soon!
> 
> Stinas - how is it going girl?!
> 
> Mrs. and Drs (and anyone else that has an opinion) - do you have the babies in a crib(s) or a separate sleep area? We are struggling with what to do as far as where he should sleep initially. We were thinking the napper in the pack n play, but it doesn't fit through doorways (great design) and I want to be able to have it in the living room during the day so since it's so hard to move, I'd rather just leave it in the living room and decide what to do as far as night time. His nursery is RIGHT next to our room, but I feel like the crib is soooo big at first...

Honestly we haven't even made it to our bedroom yet. We are still sleeping in the living room. It's not the way I had planned it nor the way it should be but it is what it is. I plan on making the move upstairs within the next few days. Having the c section really threw things off and sleeping downstairs was/is the most comfortable sleeping area for the recovery. They do sleep in their twin pack and play though. They will sleep in our room for quite a while, especially with my husband leaving for 6 weeks next wednesday. 



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Mrs C....can't wait to see those newborn pictures! They are so creative now!!! Have fun!
> 
> Az..that's cute that your students are trying to help out
> 
> DRS..I'm most positive that you are doing great as a mom! It's nice to hear from you
> 
> Congrats Almost!!
> 
> TWO ...glad to hear that you are home!
> 
> How is everyone else doing???
> 
> AFM...will not start the entire process until after April 11th and that's only if my insulin is where it's suppose to be....when the doctor called me with my original insulin report she said 4 to 5 weeks...well she didn't mention to multiply it...because from the call to when I may have a transfer is almost 3 months....it is what is and there's nothing I can do to change it. Just frustrated with this whole darn process and the delays I keep having...there I vented for the day!
> ~
> Hope everyone has a great day <3 Mucho carino to all you ladies <3

Sorry to hear that things are put off a little bit. April 11th will be here so soon. Fx for no more delays. 



Jenn76 said:


> MrsC: Apparently they give you one set of two in labour and delivery and if you ask the nurses on the floor you go to after for some they tell you to go to the gift shop. Someone said online that if you ask the nurses in L&D for extra they will give you some but I didn't want to chance forgetting to do that. My two are only 7% difference now so they think I will be fine as long as they are below 20%. Your two must have been closer to that 20%. How is your recovery from your CSection going? And how is the schedule going for Ava and Emma are they getting back on track?

Thats crazy about the underwear. It actually makes me laugh that they limit them to patients. We pay thousands ( and thousands) of dollars to deliver a baby and they limit throw away things. :dohh: Yeah my girls had a 25% difference at the scan the day before delivery. Thats huge and they still pushed for me to deliver vaginally. No thank you!! I do recall them saying anything over 20% and it would be a c section. Apparently L&D didn't mind. I never once saw my OB or anyone I had seen in the past my whole time in L&D or even after delivery. 

Recovery is going well. Better than I expected honestly. I'm still sore and the incision itches like no other but all in all things are going pretty well. Still taking it easy and I'm not suppose to lift anything heavier than one baby at a time. The girls are still on a bit of a crazy schedule. I'm hoping to straighten that out very soon. Waking one when the other wakes up is a must! 



jchic said:


> Just got back from my scan! All looks good and the babies are looking perfect! Both are head down and Baby Ava weighs 4lbs 2oz and Baby Michael weighs 4lbs 1oz so far. Both are head down. The amniotic fluid looks good, cervix is closed and no longer funneling but its definitely getting shorter. Bedrest is helping though!
> 
> Doctors appt tomorrow and we will schedule my section then! I think it will be for 36 weeks so cant wait!

Sounds like a great scan! Great news about the fluid and cervix. 



Stinas said:


> Jess - I hope its all a sign!!! Praying away!
> 
> Honey - Im sorry again! I never heard of it being 6months until another fresh cycle. I was told two entire full periods.
> 
> bubumaci - Thats sooo exciting!!! :happydance::flower:
> 
> Almost - Yayyy for the approval!
> 
> Lindsay - Lets get together soon!!! Im going to start taking two days off a week because I have no time for anything! So lets plan something!
> 
> As for me...doc said ER could be as early as Friday....so I am guessing sometime this weekend. I cant believe its almost here! Crazy!
> I am sick as a dog right now, so I am hoping it wont delay anything. Doc does not seem to think it will. All she said mon am was that she does not want me to have a fever, so once I feel like I do, take tylenol. Yay me...bugger central! lol
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone!

:happydance: ER is so close!!! I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Lindsay18

Mrs- aww I'm sorry:(. I don't envy you having stairs after surgery. It doesn't matter that you're not going off of your original plan. As long as everyone is happy:). When is DH officially going? :(


----------



## MrsC8776

Lindsay18 said:


> Mrs- aww I'm sorry:(. I don't envy you having stairs after surgery. It doesn't matter that you're not going off of your original plan. As long as everyone is happy:). When is DH officially going? :(

The stairs and platform bed are just too much for a mommy in recovery. :winkwink: Hubby is due to leave on the 26th or 27th. :( It will be very hard on everyone.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Stinas said:


> Jess - I hope its all a sign!!! Praying away!
> 
> Honey - Im sorry again! I never heard of it being 6months until another fresh cycle. I was told two entire full periods.
> 
> bubumaci - Thats sooo exciting!!! :happydance::flower:
> 
> Almost - Yayyy for the approval!
> 
> Lindsay - Lets get together soon!!! Im going to start taking two days off a week because I have no time for anything! So lets plan something!
> 
> As for me...doc said ER could be as early as Friday....so I am guessing sometime this weekend. I cant believe its almost here! Crazy!
> I am sick as a dog right now, so I am hoping it wont delay anything. Doc does not seem to think it will. All she said mon am was that she does not want me to have a fever, so once I feel like I do, take tylenol. Yay me...bugger central! lol
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone!


Im so excited for you Stinas!!!! Friday is around the corner!


----------



## Lindsay18

Aww Mrs I'm so so sorry. Enjoy every last minute and then begin a new countdown until you're back together as a family. You and your girls are so strong!


----------



## Jenn76

Stinas: Yeah, that's great that you are so close. Can't wait to hear about your ER. 

Jess: Glad to hear your appointment went well, and the funneling stopped. 4 more weeks that's great, you must be excited. 

MrsC: We actually don't pay to deliver here it is covered under provincial health plans so all you need to be is a resident. So that's probably why they are stingy with supplies. They only thing I need to have insurance for is the stay after delivery otherwise it would be out of pocket. Glad to hear your recovery is going great, hope you can move upstairs soon. I have a high bed as well so I hope I don't need a Csection. I struggle as it is getting into it. It really sucks that DH is leaving next week, it must be really hard for him to be so far from his family all the time. This time will be so much harder. We have a lot of military families here and I know how tough the separation is.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Mrs C - I can only imagine how tough it will be once your DH has to go :( Do you have other people around you to support you?

Stinas - how exciting that you ER could be on Friday. Can't wait to hear how it goes!

Jess - fantastic news that everything is looking on track. 4 weeks - so exciting!

Jenn - how long are you looking at now? Will they let you go to 40 weeks?

AFM I can a scan yesterday too :) My babies are both measuring 5lb 3oz :) They have booked my section for 4 weeks tomorrow. Jess our babies are going to be really close! I have no choice but to have a section as my baby girl is footling breech and she's the lower twin. It feels really close now! My DH is off for 2 weeks Easter holiday starting on Monday then he'll be back for 1 week then it's here! So excited :)


----------



## bubumaci

Oooooh Stinas ... the day after tomorrow.... I am so excited for you and really hope that it goes better than well :D :hugs:

Pink - that is so exciting that you have the date.... my oh my, all the babies are coming. I so hope that the luck that this thread brought some of us will be merciful and bestow its luck on us other wishful thinkers! :hugs:

Haven't sprinkled in a while so : :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Lindsay18

Pink- yay for having a date!!! I'm hoping I go a little early! Then you, Jess, and I will all have our babies around the same time :)


----------



## jchic

Pink that is SUCH great news!!!! What date is your section? I find out today so definitely will post once I know. WOW 5lbs 3oz?! That is AMAZING!!!! What fabulous weights Pink, that is stellar, really! I am so happy for you!


----------



## Lindsay18

Jess & Pink - I can't wait to hear the official C Section dates!!!


----------



## michelle01

OMG so many are getting so close :) Jess, Pink, Jenn, Lindsay...WOW!!! 

Pink - Glad your appt went well; what GREAT weights!!!

MrsC - Sorry your DH is leaving soon :( I cannot imagine how hard that is, but I bet the time before he comes back home will go quickly cause I am sure Emma and Ava will keep you busy!!

Jess - Cannot wait to find out when you are being scheduled ;)

Stinas - SO close to ER :) I hope you start feeling better!!

Yesterday when I picked up DS from the sitter, we got home and situated, he looks at me and says "Oh mommy, why is your tummy so big" :haha: Gotta love the innocence and honesty of a 3 year old!!!

Everyone else, hope you are doing great & have a wonderful first day of Spring.


----------



## jchic

Stinas - best of luck mama. Im rooting for you!!

Bubu - how are you doing?

Linds - yes, I will definitely let you know!! xxoo

Michelle - awww, LOL. Kids say the funniest things, honestly


----------



## Pink gerbera

Hey girls date is April 18th :) x


----------



## jchic

Pink!!! OMG thats awesome and SO close!!!!!!!!! less than 4 weeks girlie! The end is near!


----------



## Lindsay18

PINK - that is amazing!!! Wow to have a date must REALLY make it real LOL!!!


----------



## Mamali

Awesome Pink!!! a day before my birthday. It's close, am sure you are anxious now.


----------



## bubumaci

Wohooo Pink - we will be back from the US, so I will await the news with baited breath :)

Jess - I am doing OK, thanks! Just waiting to see when I ovulate, so that 5 days later we can do the biopsy. I wonder whether they will find anything to change the way we do the transfer next month! ... I also wonder whether we will be successful...

Do you girls know what I mean when I say, that I am also kind of afraid of success? I know that sounds schizophrenic, but - after wishing and wanting for so long (and getting used to the disappointments), I have absolutely no idea with how I will cope (I am saying will, because it will happen someday) when the blood test comes back with a positive ... I mean ... we will actually be pregnant and a baby will come along (perhaps two) and our lives will never ever ever be the same again. I have so longed to be a Mummy ... and ... will I, will we do it right? I am crazy, I know. ....


----------



## Lindsay18

Not crazy AT ALL, Bubu!!! I still, to this day, think about how everything will be so different shortly and it took a while to adjust to being pregnant and all the changes. I can only imaging how it is for you, who has waited even longer! It will happen, of course, and you will surprise yourself with how you will react, I'm sure :) So happy for you to be PUPO soon!!!


----------



## michelle01

Wow Pink...that is soooo close!! How exciting!!

Bubu - Absolutely NOT crazy! It took me 3 rounds for my second which I never thought we would get a positive and now that I am about half-way there, I am starting to freak out. And I already have a 3 1/2 yr old at home. My freaking out is about starting over, the sleepless nights, back to diapers, etc... I am so used to my DS who is so good and I mean, was sleeping through the night at 3 months, still takes 2-3 hour naps everyday, potty trained and keeps himself entertained when playing with his toys. I think this is a natural feeling and you will get your positive ;)


----------



## drsquid

I have them in an arms reach cosleeper next to the bed. I pull them in and out of my bed all night and often end up with one on my chest for a few hours. In the living room I have 2 bouncy chairs and a rock and play. I have a crib in their room that they've never been in and a pack and play I've never used.


----------



## MoBaby

Bubu doesn't sound crazy!! I was at my bros house yesterday and he ha 8.5 mo old twins who don't sleep through night just yet and I was like they are up at night at that age still?? The thought is soo overwhelming! But we are all made to be mamas! I understand how you feel!

Afm: REAL AF is here!!! Yay!! It's bcp induced so I know it's real :) I called clinic for instructions.

Pink how exciting! A few more weeks!


----------



## michelle01

YAY Mo on AF; I know you have been waiting forever for her to show! So this means your FET in April is still on, right? How exciting :)


----------



## MoBaby

I have a scan Friday am.... If lining is back to normal then it a go!! And if the cysts are gone (I had 2). I'm am really hoping! If not I will be extremely disappointed


----------



## Mamali

Hello ladies, pls I have a question


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Yay Mo!!! Fingers crossed all goes well at your scan!


----------



## Mamali

Crap I just pressed enter without finishing, sorry :dohh:. As I was saying, when stiming, pls when is :sex: ok. Am all new to this and I don't wat to get anything wrong.


----------



## michelle01

Mo - I will be keeping everything crossed for good news on Friday ;)

Mamali - I didn't have :sex: until after beta; I refrained during stimming just in case something could go wrong. My FS was very cautious on anything during that time.....including working out as anything strenuous could cause something to rupture. Others may have been given the go ahead but not me. And I figured if I got my BFP, then it would have been worth it!!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Yayyyy Mo!!!!!! FX for you!!! 

Pink...such exciting news! April 18th is just around the corner! More babies!!! Love it! 

Bomo- how are you doing? 

Mamali...I have been feeling crappy today but your little icon just cracked me up! I swear some times it's just the little things! I wish I could remember that far back...but I am going to say no....only because it may be uncomfortable especially during stimming. 

How is everyone else? <3


----------



## Mamali

Prayin glad my icon helped :haha:, and thanks.


----------



## Jenn76

Pink gerbera said:


> Mrs C - I can only imagine how tough it will be once your DH has to go :( Do you have other people around you to support you?
> 
> Stinas - how exciting that you ER could be on Friday. Can't wait to hear how it goes!
> 
> Jess - fantastic news that everything is looking on track. 4 weeks - so exciting!
> 
> Jenn - how long are you looking at now? Will they let you go to 40 weeks?
> 
> AFM I can a scan yesterday too :) My babies are both measuring 5lb 3oz :) They have booked my section for 4 weeks tomorrow. Jess our babies are going to be really close! I have no choice but to have a section as my baby girl is footling breech and she's the lower twin. It feels really close now! My DH is off for 2 weeks Easter holiday starting on Monday then he'll be back for 1 week then it's here! So excited :)

4 weeks to go that's great!!! April 18th is the day after my ODD. For my inducing we are playing it by ear. I go in next Monday to have another BPP test and if all still looks good I think we are planing on inducing the following week. OB said he needs to have my cervix checked possibly late next week to see if it is still closed. If it is they may give me meds as an out patient and send me home for an couple days until my labour progresses. If the cervix is partially open then he said we will book a date to have my waters broken. I am hoping for the latter as the thought of labouring for a few days sucks! In any case we should have babies by April 4th or 5th at the latest. 



bubumaci said:


> Wohooo Pink - we will be back from the US, so I will await the news with baited breath :)
> 
> Jess - I am doing OK, thanks! Just waiting to see when I ovulate, so that 5 days later we can do the biopsy. I wonder whether they will find anything to change the way we do the transfer next month! ... I also wonder whether we will be successful...
> 
> Do you girls know what I mean when I say, that I am also kind of afraid of success? I know that sounds schizophrenic, but - after wishing and wanting for so long (and getting used to the disappointments), I have absolutely no idea with how I will cope (I am saying will, because it will happen someday) when the blood test comes back with a positive ... I mean ... we will actually be pregnant and a baby will come along (perhaps two) and our lives will never ever ever be the same again. I have so longed to be a Mummy ... and ... will I, will we do it right? I am crazy, I know. ....

Not crazy at all! I'm scared at this point as well, I keep thinking about how much our lives will change. We've talked about going down south for a few years and now I realize we can't do that. Next trip will have to be family friendly not an all inclusive party trip. I've dreamt of having a baby for years and now I wonder how am I going to handle two. I guess when it happens we will figure it all out and laugh at our doubts. I hope your biopsy can give them some insight to why your previous attempts didn't succeed and that you can make the necessary changes to get a BFP!



MoBaby said:


> Bubu doesn't sound crazy!! I was at my bros house yesterday and he ha 8.5 mo old twins who don't sleep through night just yet and I was like they are up at night at that age still?? The thought is soo overwhelming! But we are all made to be mamas! I understand how you feel!
> 
> Afm: REAL AF is here!!! Yay!! It's bcp induced so I know it's real :) I called clinic for instructions.
> 
> Pink how exciting! A few more weeks!

Yeah for AF!!!! I hope everything works out with you lining and you can start as planned in April.



Mamali said:


> Crap I just pressed enter without finishing, sorry :dohh:. As I was saying, when stiming, pls when is :sex: ok. Am all new to this and I don't wat to get anything wrong.

We withheld (A) I didn't want it, felt bloated and had bad headaches and (B) DH had to abstain for a certain amount of days before giving his sample. There would be a point during the stimming phase where your DH would have to release his sperm to have the optimal ones for the ER day so I guess if you feel up to it you could help him with that, lol! By that point I felt like I had ovaries the size of basketballs and I had a low follie count so I can imagine people who had lots of follies felt much worse. This whole process can kill your sex drive that's for sure. :haha:


----------



## bubumaci

Ahhh - thanks Ladies :) Glad to hear that my sanity is not in question :D

Mamali - I think it really depends on where in stimming cycle you are. The first times, I think at the beginning we did ... the last time would have been just before DH had to start abstaining. But I remember feeling bloated and swollen and "feeling it".

This time around we didn't, maybe right at the beginning but later definitely not - I was much more uncomfortable (ended up having 23 eggs retrieved) and definitely felt like I was full of golf balls.

I wasn't advised against it - then again, I didn't ask....


----------



## Lindsay18

Mo- yay for AF!!!

Jenn- April 2 is my birthday!!! That would be awesome!!!

Mamali- we didn't. Like Pink said my ovaries were huge and I had a TONNNN of follicles growing. I was uncomfortable and also didn't want to mess anything up. We held off for a really long time actually. I was like 5/6 months pregnant when we did and now it freaks him out because he can see the baby moving in my stomach so much hahaha!!!


----------



## never2late70

Pink April 18th Is my momma's birthday! Yay!

Stinas Man the time just flew by..Wahoo.

Lindsey, back in the day I kept a bassinet by our bed as well.

Michelle: Kids say the best things.

Jess wwahoo for April 2nd!

MrsC I am so sorry your hubby has to go away :(

Drs How are you?

Mamli: No sex for me during stims or after transfer. I was too bloated and to nervous.

Mo Hurray for AF..lol (weird saying that)

BOMO: How are you love?

BUBU: Not crazy at all..I feel that way everyday!! 

Almost: How are you feeling?

AZ still baby boy shopping? yippee :) 

Gosh I hope I didnt miss anyone. I apologize if I did. I cant believe I did this from my phone..waaaahhhooo>

AFM nothing new AF hit full force and today I have been pretty much a cry baby..lol..Question, is it just me, or is it always the rich people who say "Money can't buy you happiness" Bahahaha!!

Prayers and Blessings <3
~Angie


----------



## Pink gerbera

Jenn how exciting its really close for you now :) 

Mamali we were told to hold off until we were 7 weeks. But like Lindsay I held off for ages for fear of doing some damage! Crazy I know!

Never - only people with money would say that! 

Have a good day everyone x


----------



## Jenn76

Lindsay: April 2nd is the date we want if given the choice. My OB was suggesting the 1st but I'd rather avoid April fools if possible. My anniversary is April 4th so the 2nd or 3rd would be my preference. In any case it looks like we will be spending our first anniversary in the hospital, not like I feel much like celebrating anyway. 

Angie: I wish I were rich so I could find out if money could buy happiness, lol! Actually I'm quite happy with my life, money would probably complicate things. How is the fund raising going? 

Pink: I'm going to end up like DrS screaming out babies out every day. I have absolutely no signs of them coming. No contractions, no extra or change in discharge, their movement hasn't decreased..... No babies!! I just keep telling myself that this is for the better, I want them healthy and free of the NICU.


----------



## never2late70

Hi Jenn: yep keep them babies in as long as possible. The fund raising is pretty slow going, but going. I kind of feel like whoever was going to donate, already have. Just gotta hustle out more fliers this weekend and pray for the kindness of strangers. :)

Im up and out early today. We had our youngest pancreatic cancer patient yesterday. Shes only 11 :( working with cancer patients is so bittersweet. I love them all and get so easily attached...

Have a great day loves!
<3 Angie


----------



## Jenn76

That must be hard working there. I volunteered at the local children's hospital when I was younger and was placed on the cancer and kidney failure floor. It was so hard seeing the kids going through this at such a young age. I hope your 11 year old recovers fast. Praying for your flyers to do the trick and jump start your donations again.


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn- that's so awesome! I'd be honored to share a birthday with your little angels!!!


----------



## never2late70

Thanks Jenn. Most of our patients are 50+ The Dr's I work for do all of the cancer staging, biospies and so forth, then refer them out to oncology or surgery..It is hard :( But they need me, and that is a great feeling :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

never-that is so sad about the poor young girl-I hope she can get into remission asap and fight this cancer! My sister got brain cancer before I was even born-she was affected very much by the radiation..but, she survived! =) <3 And I am doing well thanks-my stomach is getting bigger and heavier and really starting to pull now though.

Hope everyone else is doing well....babydust to my ladies waiting for their bfps!!! <3


----------



## Pink gerbera

Almost - I know the heavy pulling feeling! My tummy feels so heavy at times it really hurts! Still not long to go :)

Have a good day everyone x


----------



## Pink gerbera

Lindsay - happy 34 weeks x


----------



## Lindsay18

Happy 34 weeks, Pink!!! Xoxo


----------



## Jenn76

Jess: I was waiting to hear about your section date, saw in your Journal they are dragging it out until 38 weeks. Sorry to hear that. I am in the exact same agony as you. My groin and hips kills with every step I take, my ankles are now what you would call Cankles (swollen to the point I can't even wear the shoes I bought for pregnancy), my back continues to throb all day....... I could go on but I think you probably get the point. In your case I imagine your babies will come before your induction. I just keep thinking its best for them to stay in as long as possible and that helps me deal with the pain. Carrying twins is hard! I promise you won't die if they do decide to stay in for awhile longer and I'm truly hoping that once they come out all this agony will be a distant memory. :hugs:


----------



## jchic

Thanks Jenn! It totally is hard work, and at this point in the pregnancy I am beyond miserable. Hoping they come a bit earlier, but I can deal 5 weeks to 38 if I need to. Are you excited your babies will be here soon? This will all be worth it then!!!! xoxo


----------



## Lindsay18

Morning ladies!
My coworkers threw me a surprise baby shower this morning and it was beyond amazing! Our school is very divided and people don't really come together for anything. There were over 50 women at my shower all for me and I felt so special! I got SOOOO many gifts and everyone contributed to a Buy Buy Baby gift card worth $350!!! That's the most anyone has ever gotten BY FAR from a group gift. I am so lucky to work with such amazing people! They all signed different parts of a book with various sayings and quotes instead of a group card too. I almost cried!


----------



## bubumaci

Ahhh - Lindsay, that is so lovely! :)
Jenn is getting near her date no doubt (I have forgotten ... sorry)... and Jess, I am sorry that you are feeling so miserable! I know so many women who are ready for the baby to come when it's just one in there - can't imagine how tough it must be with two ... :hugs:


----------



## michelle01

Happy 34 weeks Lindsay and Pink :)

Awww Lindsay, that is sooo nice of your work to do! How sweet!

Angie - So sad about that young girl; it would just break my heart :( My BIL has stage 4 brain cancer, they gave him up to 2 years to live and he just passed the 3 year mark, but unfortunately the end is in sight for him. It is so sad to watch him go through this; he just turned 38 in December too. I am just praying/hoping he is still around for the birth of this LO; at least to meet him/her!

Jenn & Jess - When your LO's get here, this WILL be a distant memory of the pain you are feeling now :hugs: Hang in there xx

Hope everyone else is doing good! I updated my journal with my 19 week bump pic; I swear I feel huge, but I cannot even complain as I am not near the end like many of your ladies. I have my high risk/gender scan at 10 :) We decided to have them seal the gender in an envelope and do the reveal on Easter Sunday with all our family! Last year on good Friday I had my d&C after we miscarried :( I did NOTHING for Easter, so this year we are so thankful to celebrate it with both sides of our family (my parents live in Arizona and will be flying her next Friday). This is bittersweet for us, as last Easter was such a sad time and this year we have so much to celebrate!


----------



## Lindsay18

Michelle - that's a great idea! Now Easter will be a happy holiday for you!!!


----------



## jchic

Linds - awesome about the shower!!!

C section date is scheduled for April 30th (exactly 38 weeks) at 12:45PM! At least I know there is an end in sight, LOL


----------



## Jenn76

Jess: Yeah for getting a date!!! You can start the count down now. I don't have an official date hopefully next week I will know more. But yes I am very excited for their arrival but scared to deliver. Friends of ours due the day after us just delivered their baby and went through 63 hours of labour after the water broke!!!! :dohh: 

Lindsay: Yeah for a second shower!! My work had one for me too, it was so nice. That gift card will come in handy. 

Bubu: Hopefully you will feel our pain soon enough. I think after all your efforts two are due! 

Michelle: Bump looks great!! Good luck at your scan!! I am so glad you decided to find out the gender and do a fun reveal. We have an Easter gathering at my place every year with all our family. I wasn't going to do it this year given I will be almost 38 weeks by then but decided last week to have it anyway. My moms doing all the work so I just need to sit and enjoy. I love seeing all the kids at Easter and this year feels so much more special. I can't wait to do Easter egg hunts with my LO's.


----------



## bubumaci

You know - I have always been terrified of the idea of twins (I think it is hard enough with just one, with the feeding, nappy changing etc. etc.) and to have it all in a twin-pack (and to have that much bigger a stretch and so on and so forth) ... and yet, I would love it too, to become a family of four!

And I hope you are right, that we will get there soon :)


----------



## jchic

bubu - you definitely WILL get there!!!! xoxoxoxo I have all the faith you will!


----------



## never2late70

Jess! Yay for the delivery date!! :happydance:

Lindsey that is so freaking sweet..How cool! :thumbup:

BUBU: It's gonna be our turn here real soon love. :hugs:

Michelle: I can't wait to here the gender..I'm guessing girl :winkwink:

Happy Friday everyone! :flower:

AS for me: Woke up in a panick because I had very real dream that I had boy/girl twins! Avery and Aiden :hugs: When I woke up they were'nt with me and I balled my eyes..:cry: Funny thing, my husband called me shortly after to tell me he had a baby dream (boy only) he has never had a baby dream before..I'm so anxious!! :happydance:

ps..we are just $61.00 short of $5000.00 today!! :happydance:

Prayers and Blessings loves
xoxo <3 Angie


----------



## Lindsay18

Angie - that is SOOOO amazing!!! Dreams have meaning :) I had a dream I delivered on April 29th. We will see!!!

Jess - that's awesome you have a date! But like you said you probably won't make it that far hahaha! How awesome would it be if we delivered around the same time?!


----------



## michelle01

Jess - Glad you have a date set but I don't seeing you making it till the end of April ;)

Angie - YAY for getting closer to your goal :) And dreams do mean something, and you and DH will soon have your miracle to prove it ;) And EVERYONE is saying girl for us :) Including me!!

Jenn - Glad you are still having Easter, you won't have any regrets now :) This is the first year we are taking DS for an easter egg hunt; I am really looking forward to it!

Bubu - By next Easter you will have your little miracle too :) I am counting on it ;)

So scan went great!!! Everything came back normal/healthy! Bean is 9 ounces, breech (go figure), and was dancing around like mad during the entire scan! I got some great pictures; uploaded them to my journal (7 of them). At first she wasn't sure of the gender, but then she knew and had the dr confirm it. So it's in the car and just killing me NOT to know ;) Next scan (heart) is April 19!


----------



## jchic

Michelle what a great update!!!! Hoping onto your journal now :)

Linds - it would be so fun if we delivered around the same time! Cant wait to have playdates :)


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Jchic- April 30th will be here in no time. yayyy!!!

Michelle - Can't wait to hear all about it after Easter....Don't know how you are doing it because I would die just knowing it's within reach! you are good!!! lol

Bubu - No doubt about it! You will be get there sooner than you know it <3

Never - I can imagine how attached one can get...It's wonderful work you are doing!

Hi ...almost..Bomo...Drs..MrsC...Lindsay...Pink..Jenn...and for anyone else I may have missed...have a wonderful weekend!!! <3 mucho carino to you all! xoxoxo


----------



## Jenn76

Angie: It's a premonition that you had!!! Yeah for almost hitting the $5000 mark. You will get there soon! :hugs:

Michelle: Love the new pics! I have a very similar one of my son looking right at us. Glad to hear your scan went great! My boy also shifted for every ultrasound but is head down now, you still have plenty of time for him/her to cooperate.


----------



## michelle01

Oh Kathy, I am dying over here wanting to rip into that darn envelope :haha: I just need to get it out of hands reach and won't be as tempted. I just keep telling myself, one more week :)

Jenn - I hope this one doesn't stay breech! I know I still have to have a c-section, but when DS was breech, it was hard! He was literally lodged up under my rib cage and I had a hard time breathing most of the time! And would kick me in my whoo-ha ALL the time!


----------



## never2late70

Michelle: There is no way I could keep myself from ripping that envelope open..:dohh:

Thank you all for the kind words..In my dream I could even smell the babies..It was so dang real..

PRAYING (KATHY) I have a sneaky feeling that you just donated, and if it was you THANK YOU SOOO FREAKIN MUCH :happydance: :hugs:

I don't knoiw why I am so obessessed with seeing the amount roll over to $5000.00 but I am!!! (maybe because it seems like we were stuck at $4000.00 and some, for what felt like forever) $16.00 shy of now! :happydance:

<3 you all xoxox
~Angie


----------



## michelle01

Oh and the tech that did my scan, she was telling me that her sister had twins, both naturally, one was 8 pounds, other was 7 pounds :shock: She was carrying around 15 pounds of baby and delivered at 38 weeks!! I couldn't believe that they let her go that long; the tech said she was holding her belly up at that point she was so big!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

never2late70 said:


> Michelle: There is no way I could keep myself from ripping that envelope open..:dohh:
> 
> Thank you all for the kind words..In my dream I could even smell the babies..It was so dang real..
> 
> PRAYING (KATHY) I have a sneaky feeling that you just donated, and if it was you THANK YOU SOOO FREAKIN MUCH :happydance: :hugs:
> 
> I don't knoiw why I am so obessessed with seeing the amount roll over to $5000.00 but I am!!! (maybe because it seems like we were stuck at $4000.00 and some, for what felt like forever) $16.00 shy of now! :happydance:
> 
> <3 you all xoxox
> ~Angie

glad I could be a part of getting you closer to your bfp


----------



## almosthere

You will totally get your bfp soon enough bubu!!!! <3

Jess-yay for setting a date-exciting!!

Lindsay-that is so sweet that they surprised you with such a wonderful day!

Angie-yay for being so close to your goal!!

Michel-loving your new photo of baby in your icon or w.e it is called lol avatar? very cute!!!

hope all others I missed are doing fantastic!! =)


----------



## azlissie

Michelle, glad to hear the scan went well! I can't wait to find out what you're having. Hopefully the next week goes by super fast!

Angie, so glad you are getting closer to your goal!

It's amazing to me that some of you are getting your dates already - I know we've been on this thread over a year but somehow I feel like it hasn't been that long. Can't wait to see some newborn pics!

I think it makes perfect sense to be nervous, especially now that you're getting so close. It would be a little weird to not be nervous! But I'm sure you'll do great.

As of tomorrow, I will have completed more weeks than I have left! That just blows my mind. A couple of times I have felt little tiny movements that might be the baby, but I'm not 100% sure yet. I found out at my last scan that I have an anterior placenta so she said it would take me longer to feel movement. I'm getting impatient, though!

Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Morning ladies

Michelle loving your new avatar and you're so good waiting! We found out as soon as we could at 16 weeks then had it confirmed at 20 :)

Angie great you're getting closer to your goal and your bfp. I hope your dream means something :) I've been having some totally messed up dreams lately! 

Jess great you have a date but like the others have said I'm not sure you'll get there! I'm still hoping I make 18th April but in starting to feel very heavy so we'll see :)

Hope all you other ladies are good?

Was it stinas having her ER yesterday? If it was hope it went well?

Happy Saturday. X


----------



## Pink gerbera

Az exciting that you're starting to feel movement :) won't be long before the kicks get pretty strong!


----------



## bubumaci

Yes ... Stinas... how did it go? I really hope the ER went well and that you have some fabulous fertilisation results :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

AZ-I also have an anterior placenta but it is only left sided so I feel most all movements in my right side of my tummy and now sometimes way off to the left or above my belly button. They are like big waves-you will feel baby soon enough and so will dh-you will even see the movements still so dont worry!!! =)

stinas hope all went well with your ER!!!!


----------



## Jenn76

Azlissie: Yeah for making it past the halfway mark!!! Movement wasn't strong for me until around 22 weeks. You'll start feeling more soon.

Stinas: Thinking of you! Hope your ER was a great success! Can't wait to hear an update.


----------



## jchic

Stinas- hope ER went well!!


----------



## never2late70

Thinking about you Stinas <3

Happy Saturday!!


----------



## MrsC8776

MoBaby said:


> I have a scan Friday am.... If lining is back to normal then it a go!! And if the cysts are gone (I had 2). I'm am really hoping! If not I will be extremely disappointed

How did the scan go? 



Lindsay18 said:


> Morning ladies!
> My coworkers threw me a surprise baby shower this morning and it was beyond amazing! Our school is very divided and people don't really come together for anything. There were over 50 women at my shower all for me and I felt so special! I got SOOOO many gifts and everyone contributed to a Buy Buy Baby gift card worth $350!!! That's the most anyone has ever gotten BY FAR from a group gift. I am so lucky to work with such amazing people! They all signed different parts of a book with various sayings and quotes instead of a group card too. I almost cried!

How wonderful for them to do that for you!! Sounds like you work with a great group of people. 



jchic said:


> Linds - awesome about the shower!!!
> 
> C section date is scheduled for April 30th (exactly 38 weeks) at 12:45PM! At least I know there is an end in sight, LOL

:happydance: Yay for having an end date. The longer the better but I know how uncomfortable you are. It will be over very soon. :hugs:



michelle01 said:


> Jess - Glad you have a date set but I don't seeing you making it till the end of April ;)
> 
> Angie - YAY for getting closer to your goal :) And dreams do mean something, and you and DH will soon have your miracle to prove it ;) And EVERYONE is saying girl for us :) Including me!!
> 
> Jenn - Glad you are still having Easter, you won't have any regrets now :) This is the first year we are taking DS for an easter egg hunt; I am really looking forward to it!
> 
> Bubu - By next Easter you will have your little miracle too :) I am counting on it ;)
> 
> So scan went great!!! Everything came back normal/healthy! Bean is 9 ounces, breech (go figure), and was dancing around like mad during the entire scan! I got some great pictures; uploaded them to my journal (7 of them). At first she wasn't sure of the gender, but then she knew and had the dr confirm it. So it's in the car and just killing me NOT to know ;) Next scan (heart) is April 19!

Ca't wait to hear if you have a little girl or boy in there! 



never2late70 said:


> Michelle: There is no way I could keep myself from ripping that envelope open..:dohh:
> 
> Thank you all for the kind words..In my dream I could even smell the babies..It was so dang real..
> 
> PRAYING (KATHY) I have a sneaky feeling that you just donated, and if it was you THANK YOU SOOO FREAKIN MUCH :happydance: :hugs:
> 
> I don't knoiw why I am so obessessed with seeing the amount roll over to $5000.00 but I am!!! (maybe because it seems like we were stuck at $4000.00 and some, for what felt like forever) $16.00 shy of now! :happydance:
> 
> <3 you all xoxox
> ~Angie

Great news on getting so much money collected so far! You are so close! 

Stinas~ I hope you are doing well and you had a great ER yesterday. 

AFM~ Newborn pictures are in my journal. The girls had their weight check yesterday. Both have gained about 2lbs since birth. Ava is at 6lbs 12.5oz and Emma is at 8lbs 5oz. :thumbup:


----------



## never2late70

Oh MrsC the girlies are just precious!! <3


----------



## Jenn76

MrsC: The girls are adorable!!!! The pictures came out amazing. And congrats on the excellent weight gains.


----------



## MoBaby

I am sorry. This is going to be a long post. 

The scan I am not sure what to think. It was CD3 and lining was at like 6.4mm when usually at cd3 its under 4mm...There was something in my uterus that looked funky, assuming more thickened tissue, and the sonographer was focusing on that area and when I asked what it was she said it looked like lining that was going to shed. I think she was lying. But, I only had AF for 2 days (1.5 days of spotting before hand) and no more bleeding since the scan so I know thats not going to happen. AF is usually 6 days for me. The cysts were gone and my AFC was 32! (I had 41 at last scan a month ago). Too bad this isnt a full stim cycle. 

Okay now the long story: When I was there the nurse was like Oh by the way, you need to come in on Monday at 10 am for a saline sonogram. I was like umm, what?? I was scheduled to work an hour away and since when I work at a smaller hospital I am the only provider covering the dept, I cant just leave for 3 hours. So I told her that my dr said he didnt need me to come in for that when we talked about it but she said b/c of all the issues he needs to make sure nothing in inside my uterus. I asked the nurse when she knew he wanted me to have the hydrosonogram, she said last time I was there he told her. WEll, that was a month ago and this is the first time I am finding out?? I was pissed to say the least. I told her that I can't just come in for that and I work an hour away. I told her to schedule me at lunchtime, 1130, because thats my only time it would work IF I could find coverage for my hospital dept. So I had to scurry around work and ask 2 other providers if they would switch coverage so I could work at the larger hospital where there are several other people and where I get a lunch hour. Anyways, I worked that out. 

And my RE wasnt even in the office on friday. So he wasnt even there to look at the stupid ultrasound they did. My hormones were perfect for day 3 according to the nurse. Apparently he called and said it was fine to be worked in at 1130. Well, yeah, accomodate me because I am tired of being pulled around. So depending on what this test on Monday says depends on the next step. If there is nothing there then I can proceed and start estrace on CD6. If uterus is not clean, then guess I am going to the OR for another d/c and will have to wait a while because my body responds poorly to having my uterus scrapped. I am not a happy camper and I am voicing my concerns on monday regarding the lack of communication from the office more specifically my RE not calling me to discuss the abnormalities. I dont want to talk to his nurse. I have been a patient at this clinic for going on nearly 2 years. I think I deserve a little better treatment than what I have been getting. Most of RE patients are there for a few months, get their babies and leave. I am not any closer than I was on day 1. In fact, I am worse off. I now have uterine problems, lining problems, ovulation problems and no baby. Besides the unicornuate uterus, I have 100% normal 28 days cycles beforehand and no other issues. And the fact I have had 4 transfers. I must be an idiot for staying at this clinic. I keep getting answers like I dont know or Bad luck or Not sure, etc. Its really wearing on me now. Anyways, to make a long story short, I doubt I will be able to proceed. Unless by some miracle I start bleeding again tomorrow and the rest of whatever is there comes out. I am pretty sure that tissue was left behind. I actually was researching it and it said prolonged bleeding after d/c (when I started bleeding again it lasted more than 17 days until provera), uterine lining over 5mm (mine was 15mm) were diagnostic of retained products. Wish he would just have done it 2 months ago. Sorry for the rant and long post! :)


----------



## MoBaby

I just wanted to add also. Sorry if I am not very active on this thread. I am having a difficult time with it because I should be close to delivering a baby from my cycle that was a chemical. Its very difficult for me to see most on here who started this thread deliver their babies and me not have one yet even after so many IVF cycles. I dont understand why I cant have success, why try 1 didnt work when it seems to work for most others who go through IVF. Everyone else I know who did IVF did it once and it worked. I am having a difficult time believing that I will ever have a take home baby and I will just keep miscarrying. I know that sounds very selfish. I am sorry :(


----------



## azlissie

Mo, I am so sorry for the hassle you've been through with your RE. I totally agree that you should hear from the actual dr and the lack of communication is so unprofessional. Are there other clinics in your area that you could check out? I think it's time to get a second opinion if that's possible. I've read about women having several failed cycles who switch clinics & get their bfp the first cycle. You deserve much better treatment than what you've been getting. 

I understand why it would be hard for you to check in here very often, but you have a lot of women here rooting for you & we want to be there in support. Please keep us updated.


----------



## TwoRdue

I don't think you sound selfish at all. It's taken me six years and a few losses to get here and I have also had a pretty ruff time with the pregnancy. You constancy feel that you are hitting a brick wall and each time gets harder and slower to get back from. I hope that you can have it all sorted and get back on the road to a BFP soon. As azli said maybe looking at a second opinion is a good idea if possible, you need to be able to trust your doctor and the care with something so fragile. I can't believe how they have been and know matter what you should be getting the whole truth from them. I hope you get your answers soon.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Mo I'm really sorry you're facing this. I do believe you will get your bfp. I agree with az are there other clinics you could check out. I don't think the stress of a bad clinic helps. I had endless problems at a clinic, moved to a fabulous one and had success. 

Hope everyone else has a good day x


----------



## Stinas

Hi ladies!!! 
Will do personals later today. Sorry I have been MIA.... Was super sick all week! ER is today! Going in a half hour. Will update later today!!! 
Xoxo


----------



## MoBaby

Yay Stinas!! Can't wait for your update!

As far as other clinics: mine has a good success rate stats on sart website. The other clinic in town has similar success but about 10% lower on sart. I'm giving this clinic my frosties to use then after that I'm done and will go to the other clinic. I know a couple of people from the other clinic who were successful.


----------



## Stinas

15 eggs!! Woohoo! 3 more than last time. 
Going to sleep now. I'll be back on later for personals!! Xoxo


----------



## almosthere

great news stinas!!! grow blasties grow!!! =)


----------



## Jenn76

Congrats Stinas!!!!!!!!! That is fantastict news!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## jchic

Stinas- yay cant wait for your update!!!

Mo- Im sorry :( I think changing clinics might be a good idea or is there another RE you can see at yours? Doctors should be able to communicate clearly to you and I would be frustrated also. You will get your BFP for sure. I remember I switched REs, changed obgyns, had to have surgery, had my cycle put on hold etc. and it was brutal. All my thoughts are with you, you are strong and will get your bfp!


----------



## jchic

Woohoo for 15 Stinas!!!! Great #!


----------



## never2late70

Stinas That's fantastic news. rest up!

Mo: You're not selfish at all. I completely understand where you're coming from. :hugs: It's so hard to go through this month after month. Year after year. May trying a new clinic will get you better results. Sounds like the clinic you're at has put you through the ringer. :growlmad:

Not much going on with me..:coffee:

I hope everyone has a great Sunday :flower:
~Angie


----------



## almosthere

Mo-I also understand your frustration-communication is so important with this process-I hope if you switchyou find an amazing RE!


----------



## bubumaci

Mo - I can fully understand your frustration! I would have hoped to be well and truly pregnant by now, after 5 tries ... but it just hasn't been in the stars for us. We switched doctors within the clinic and are very happy with the new doctor. It is so important, I think, to feel comfortable - and communication is vital! So maybe it really would be worth switching doctors within the clinic.

Stinas - that is so great, that you have 15 eggies! Can't wait to hear the fertilisation report tomorrow. Rest up sweetie - you have done a great job! :hugs:


----------



## Pink gerbera

Stinas - hooray for 15 eggs :) Can't wait for fertilisation report tomorrow. Get lots of sleep now. Well done your ovaries xx


----------



## Lindsay18

Mo- it's not selfish for you to be frustrated at all. I can't handle lack of communication. It's one of my biggest pet peeves. Ask Kathy (Prayin) as she has had some terrible communication issues with her nurse etc. I would absolutely express your concerns and maybe it's time to not sound so patient :)

Stinas- that's fantastic! Sleep well and I can't wait to hear your fertilization report!! Xoxoxo


----------



## azlissie

Congrats, Stinas! 15 is great - can't wait to hear the fertilization report!

Mo, I'm sure it's hard to think about switching when the other clinic has a lower SART success rate, but they have had some success and there's no reason to think they wouldn't be able to help you! How many frosties do you have?


----------



## MoBaby

We have 3. 1 is a single frostie and 2 that are together.Our next fet is planned to use the single assuming it survives the thaw.

Stinas: excellent report!! Yay! Congrats!


----------



## Lindsay18

Hey ladies
Anyone experiencing carpel tunnel symptoms? My left arm is sore pretty often, down into my hand. Like nerve pain. I don't have virtually any strength in my left hand either. My right arm/hand isn't really painful but I've noticed decreased strength in It lately.


----------



## Jenn76

Lindsay18 said:


> Hey ladies
> Anyone experiencing carpel tunnel symptoms? My left arm is sore pretty often, down into my hand. Like nerve pain. I don't have virtually any strength in my left hand either. My right arm/hand isn't really painful but I've noticed decreased strength in It lately.

I have it in both arms/hands. Started about 6 weeks ago. OB recommended physiotherapy and getting splints for sleeping. I decided just to buy splints from the drug store and they help. Before those I couldn't even open a bottle of water on my own and now my hands are just a bit sore. I clench my fists repeatedly through out the day as well and that helps. Apparently it can last for several weeks after delivery so it makes it worth getting the splints.


----------



## Lindsay18

Thanks, Jenn. That really sucks. It's been going in for about 4 weeks now. My mom had carpel tunnel from sewing and had a splint. She gave it to me so I will start wearing it tonight. It's primarily my left but will start using the right one too if I feel it's getting worse. This little man better grow up to realize how much I went through for him hahaha!!


----------



## Jenn76

LOL! I've been trying to bribe mine out, don't think I can take another week of the pain. They just don't want to cooperate. Praying my OB will give me an induction date tomorrow.


----------



## Lindsay18

I hope so for your sake!!! What is your official due date as of now?


----------



## Pink gerbera

Lindsay sorry you're suffering with carpel tunnel! I hope it goes away soon!

Jenn I'm like you. In another weeks time I'll be ready to have the babies. The pain is getting quite insane now. Still they're obviously not quite cooked or they'd be out. I'm sure it'll all be worth it and we'll forget this really uncomfortable stage!


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Does anyone else worry between scans xx


----------



## Jenn76

Lindsay: ODD is April 17th, I'm 37 weeks this Wednesday. That was my goal to make it between 37-38 weeks. I was coping pretty well with the pain but over the weekend things got worse. So I just want this over now, however if they can't come between now and Wednesday I'm hoping they stay in until next week, so I don't miss Easter with my family. 

Pink: Sorry to hear you are in pain too. I keep telling myself not to be selfish and let them stay as long as they need no matter what pain I am in. I go through pity sessions where I want to ask my OB to induce sooner and then moments later I convince myself to cope. I had a bad day yesterday so I just stayed in bed. Going to the hospital this morning for hopefully my last check up and then bed until they come. 

Jkh: I think everyone worries between scans. I used a Doppler to ease my mind in the earlier weeks until I could feel them moving. Even once they started moving I would worry whether I felt them both move or not so I still used the Doppler from time to time. And even now although I feel them move constantly I worry about fluid levels. Unfortunately I don't think there is anyway to avoid the worry but I don't let it overwhelm me.


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Well iv been having a few pains in my belly and funky coloured discharge so I'm now off to maternity assessment unit to get checked over x


----------



## Lindsay18

Jk- absolutely! Worrying is all part of the process for sure. I hope your scan goes well and
All is fine! I had discharge earlier on that was brownish for a while. But you'll feel much better when they give you the ok!!!


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

It's yellow and green
Just worried iv got an infection x


----------



## Lindsay18

That's good you're able to get in there then. When are you going?


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Iv got an app for 1.00pm so just waiting for hubby to get home then leaving
Don't know what they are gunna do x


----------



## Lindsay18

Keep us updated! Probably a u/s to make sure everything looks good? Maybe a blood sample? Idk let us know!


----------



## almosthere

gl jk hope all is well-i am guessing they will take a swab for infection purposes-and yes worrying is normal but once you have gotten to your last scan it is more exciting-because you should feel movement and at least for me that was reassuring enough knowing baby was doing okay-so as long as I feel movement, I am A OK no worrying for this mama LOL!


----------



## Jenn76

Good luck Jkh! I'm sure it's all normal, but better safe than sorry! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## jchic

Good luck JK! I am sure its just a little infection, maybe a bladder or UTI type of thing. Keep us posted!


----------



## bubumaci

Good luck at your appointment JK!

AFM - have my biopsy appointment Thursday morning.
Received the results of the EmbryoScope (for the first 5 we let grow after fertilisation) and - well, four of them weren't really that great quality (they have A-E ... for A's, the pregnancy rate is 66%, going down to 8% for E's. We had four E's the day they wrote the notes and one B- ... the one that is a nice blastocyst. Two ended up frozen as blasts and as I say, one of them was classed as B- on whichever day that was). So perhaps that is going to be our baby? Anyway, next month before the transfer, we will be thawing 5 of the day 1 :cold:s ... they will also go under the EmbryoScope, so that - since it will be a day 5 transfer (not day 6), hopefully they will at least see which ones are developing best ... and if we have nothing good, then one of our (or both??) blasts will be thawed.

I guess we should get the results of the biopsy next week, in case I need to take some other supporting medication. Bit scared of the biopsy (pain-wise) ... but hey, what I won't go through to get to my :bfp:

Stinas, Honey, how are you doing? Dying to hear the fert. report :)


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Good Morning <3

Mo - I understand completely...Like Lindsay had stated I have a HUGE problem with my nurse....her communication sucks balls! (lately she has been on point because I did yell the last time (need to update you on that Lindsay...lol) told her a couple of things)

I too hurt because my original due date would have been in May...but I can't help but be happy for everyone else especially since they were all there for me through my ups and downs...(and I have had more downs than anything)...I know for certain I will have my baby one day...Everyone handles things differently and that's just fine. don't give up sweetie...you have come this far and you will get even further and we will be there when you tell us that you have your BFP...I'm still fighting along side of you for mine....my road has been nothing but speed bumps...lol...frustrating and not having the support of your nurses/doctors will make anyone go mad.... From the words of Lindsay....Change your RE.... You deserve all answers when you ask and if you want more details they NEED to provide you with what you ask! 

Stinas - FABULOUS number girl! 

Jenn.....Yayyyy for April 17th! 

JK...good luck sweetie <3

Bubu - My fingers ....toes....and anything else I can cross for you I'm doing!!!! One day and step closer to your BFP! 

Everyone else...I hope you had a wonderful weekend!!! <3 Mucho carino to you all


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Well I'm home
They thjbk it's just babies moving position xxxx


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Glad all is well JK!!!!


----------



## notoptimistic

jk - and what did they say about the green discharge? That can't also be related to the babies moving!


----------



## azlissie

Bubu, I hope the biopsy goes well and isn't too painful. I think it's pretty quick so hopefully the pain is over quickly, also. Good luck!

Stinas, any news?

Jenn, I'm sorry you're in so much pain - that doesn't sound fun at all. But you've done great to get this far!! Surely the babies will be here in the next week or two! Tell them it's time to come out and say hi!

Pink, you're getting really close also! Just a couple more weeks probably - hang in there!


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

They said it could be a mild uti but there not worried just said to drink more to flush it out x


----------



## jchic

Pink gerbera said:


> Lindsay sorry you're suffering with carpel tunnel! I hope it goes away soon!
> 
> Jenn I'm like you. In another weeks time I'll be ready to have the babies. The pain is getting quite insane now. Still they're obviously not quite cooked or they'd be out. I'm sure it'll all be worth it and we'll forget this really uncomfortable stage!

Pink and Jenn - I am WITH YOU on the pain front! Carrying twins is freaking HARD work!!!!! It hurts to walk or even get up sometimes:wacko:
Jenn - I am also bribing mine to come out! If they arent out by 36 weeks I feel like I will SCREAM, LOL.


----------



## Lindsay18

Finished up the nursery today. Couldn't take things not being ready!! Lol. Excited - tomorrow going to see BlueStorm's sweet little twins and bringing lunch! I'm sure I will look funny holding a baby with a huge stomach lol!!!


----------



## bubumaci

which reminds me ... we need an update piccie :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Me??? Lol


----------



## notoptimistic

jkh- glad everything is ok and that they aren't concerned!


----------



## Lindsay18

Done:)


----------



## never2late70

BUBU I am so excited for you..This is going to be your time :hugs:

I'm on my phone so bare with the short post..

Sorry about all you very soon to be mama's that are in pain..Keep you eye on the prize! :haha:

Glad that your home JK and that all is well

I got a huge donation today from my husbands sister! :happydance:

We're so close!!

Love you all!
Angie


----------



## MrsC8776

Mo~ I'm sorry to hear that your clinic is giving you the run around and not giving you all the info when you need it. I truly hope that what they saw isn't left over tissue. :hugs: No need to apologize for being MIA sometimes. 

Stinas~ Congrats on 15! Thats a great number. Can't wait to hear your next report. 

Lindsay~ My hands hurt pretty bad during the pregnancy but it slowly faded after delivery. It took some time but it does go away. 

Pink, Jenn and jchic~ Hang in there. I know it's hard but keeping those babies in for as long as possible is best. Seeing them in the NICU is very hard in every single way so the longer you keep them the less likely they will need to go there. During pregnancy I didn't see it that way. I just wanted them out! Once they are here you will forget all about the discomfort and miss this time. Trust me! :winkwink:

jk~ I'm glad all is well. 

Bubu~ Good luck on Thursday! I'm so excited for you to be PUPO once all that is over with! 

Prayin~ :hugs:

Never~ Great news on the big donation! Hopefully you won't have to wait much longer for the next cycle! 

AFM~ Yesterday was the girls' official due date. It's weird to look at them and think that they should just be a day old.


----------



## michelle01

Stinas - YAY for 15 eggies :) Hope your resting up!

Mo - I am so sorry for everything your going through; you truly deserve to get your sticky bean ;) 

JK - Glad everything is OK :)

Jenn / Jess / Pink - Agree with what MrsC said ;) I know how hard the end is and you girls are amazing with your twinnies!! I know after I delivered DS I really missed being pg although I think I hated it most of the time (if that makes sense :haha:)

Bubu - You are getting so close ;)

MrsC - How are you ;) Even though their official due date was yesterday, you can look at them and realize that you have done an amazing job with them; you are a wonderful mom ;)

Cute pic Lindsay ;)

Angie - How amazing of DH's sister; you are so close!!! xx

Its been a crazy day today, got up at 4:15 to get to work early, we had a migration over the weekend (I work in IT) and I am ready to drop right now :wacko: I am exhausted!! Our envelope is still sealed in my car ;) I have been so tempted, but as more days go by, the easier it gets :) Sunday will be the day we reveal!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

michelle01 said:


> Stinas - YAY for 15 eggies :) Hope your resting up!
> 
> Mo - I am so sorry for everything your going through; you truly deserve to get your sticky bean ;)
> 
> JK - Glad everything is OK :)
> 
> Jenn / Jess / Pink - Agree with what MrsC said ;) I know how hard the end is and you girls are amazing with your twinnies!! I know after I delivered DS I really missed being pg although I think I hated it most of the time (if that makes sense :haha:)
> 
> Bubu - You are getting so close ;)
> 
> MrsC - How are you ;) Even though their official due date was yesterday, you can look at them and realize that you have done an amazing job with them; you are a wonderful mom ;)
> 
> Cute pic Lindsay ;)
> 
> Angie - How amazing of DH's sister; you are so close!!! xx
> 
> Its been a crazy day today, got up at 4:15 to get to work early, we had a migration over the weekend (I work in IT) and I am ready to drop right now :wacko: I am exhausted!! Our envelope is still sealed in my car ;) I have been so tempted, but as more days go by, the easier it gets :) Sunday will be the day we reveal!!

Girlllllll...you are WAY TO GOOD!!!! You are my hero...I would be bonkers by now! :haha: I can't wait for the news!!!


----------



## bubumaci

Yay Linds - yes, that is what I meant :) :flower:

Thank you girls - I really hope you are right ...


----------



## MoBaby

Okay, so I have an update. I copied this from the other thread I am on. Its long again and I am sorry. I am pissed. You girls are gonna get a kick from this.

Spoiler
(This is very long; its a rant!): I havent been able to update sooner as I was working. But, I am pissed. Even more than I was. And I feel like a jerk because of how I let it out today at the clinic. SO I went into the room for my saline sonogram. The tech says you are here for a trial transfer. I said no I'm here for this because my uterus has been abnormal and the dr isnt sure what is going on so he said I needed this. She said okay. Then she left the room and my nurse came in and said, (Oh this is good): Your doctor had to go do a surgery so he cant do your saline sonogram today. So the other doctor who is here is going to do it. Is that okay? I said are you serious? She said yes, she was sorry, but he had a surgery and she didnt realize that when she booked me in (although she told me he said it was fine to see me at 1130). I said I have no option because I rearranged everyones schedule so I could be here today at this time. Anyways, an assistant walks in and I am talking to her about it and she said my RE was not happy about the schedule mess up and he expressed that to her. THEN the other RE walks in (I have seen him before; he did one of my transfers. My RE is the only one who did successful transfers on me). And the nurse says is it okay and I say it is fine. BUT I am very frustrated. I tell them NO ONE is bothering to tell me what is going on. I have been dealing with this for almost 2 months and not ONCE have I heard from my doctor. I tell them how I feel and how I expected my doctor to be here so we could discuss everything that had been going on these past several weeks since he cant call me. The other RE understands my frustrations and tries to explain something which made no sense at all and I interrupted him and said that doesnt explain what is going on with my uterus. Not at all. Then he was like if you let me I can do this and go over it in detail with your RE then I will have him call you today when he is done in surgery. He even said I will bet you $50 he will call you later. OKAY SO WHERE IS MY $50? Its after 6pm here and still no call. 
I let him do the procedure, and its not normal. This RE does the procedure completely different than my RE (which I didnt like); we see there is a small amount of abnormal uterine lining and he says everything but that area looks good to go. HE said this would warrant a hysteroscopy to get a better look but since he is not my RE he will have to discuss it with him. I felt bad for going off when he got in the room as this isnt his fault. MAYBE he will tell my dr about my frustration and how I was in tears telling them how I feel. 
Then I go see the nurse who says if I can start she will have him call me later with instructions and will have him call me to discuss the ultrasound. I told her that I appreciated her calling me but it really isnt helpful because all she has is instructions and no explanation. Well, I know I am not starting the FET cycle. I still freaking bleed when I exercise so clearly my uterus is still messed up and the ultrasound wasnt normal so DUH I am not starting. So here I sit, 15 past 6, with no call from my doctor or the nurse. So now here I am with no answers, no baby, no FET in my future. All this clinic is giving me is the run around. I really am at my end here. If I didnt have frosties, I would leave the clinic. I dont want to risk transferring them to another clinic at the moment.


----------



## Stinas

Fertilization Update! 
Out of the 15 eggs, 13 were mature. So far we have 6 embryos!!! 
Super excited! Last time we barley had 2 and the third we froze, they only froze because of our situation. 
I feel soo much better about this cycle. 

Will do personals when I get home, on my phone at the moment. 
Xoxo


----------



## MoBaby

Stinas!! That is great!!!! :) YAY

SOOOO after I wrote my long post my RE called me..... He was apologetic for not being there today. And he also said he didn't think there was any more abnormal endometrium... What he thinks happened is the RE who did the trial transfer nicked the endometrium which caused the appearance of abnormal uterine lining. I told him my frustrations over the phone and he apologized and said anytime I need more info or anytime I need to speak to him and not the nurse tell the nurse I want to be put through to him and I will. He confirmed that there was tissue left in there which is now gone. I wish he would have done the test still.

ANYWAYS- i am starting estrace tonight. Its CD6. He said the cycle is a go. I told him that i bleed when I exercise and he said really? He said recently, well as of yesterday I did. We discussed if any unusual bleeding during this cycle before the transfer or if anything just doesnt seem right or seems off then we will cancel. Looking at my pic there was no reason for this to happen. Maybe last night was it? SO I have been dedicated to training for this half marathon the past little while and I am supposed to run it the week before the transfer but since this cycle is a go, I am stopping my exercise since that brings about the bleed. No risk here! So the nurse will call me tomorrow with instructions on when to come in. He said if the estrace isnt enough we will add patches. I am scared now. I want this soo bad but I want everything to be 100% perfect.


----------



## jchic

Stinas- awesome update!!!

Mo- im glad your
RE called you back and
Was able to make you feel more comfortable. Yay for starting! Praying hard for you!!


----------



## azlissie

Stinas, that's a great report! Are you looking at a 3 day or 5 day transfer?

Mo, what an awful day! I'm so sorry - the people at your clinic sound completely incompetent. I hope this cycle can still work out but I understand why you're concerned. Best of luck!


----------



## Stinas

bubumaci - I think thats good news! I wouldnt read in too much with the grades. I had a perfect hatching one first cycle and nothing happened. You just never know once they are in I guess. 

Lindsay - Yay! Cant wait to see pics!

JKH - Glad everything is ok!

Never - thats great news!

Michelle - :happydance:

Mo - Im glad you got good news! 

azlissie - 5 day transfer....Friday is the day. Just wondering now if I would transfer 2 or 3.....she will probably only want to do two.


----------



## Jenn76

Jkh: Glad everything is okay!

Bubu: Good Luck on Thursday. I hope the next batch has some A grades in it so you can save your frostie for baby number 2. 

Angie: Glad to he you are getting closer!

MrsC: I'm with you on the NICU thing. Unless they come on their own I am going to be over the 38 weeks when I get induced so hopefully they are going to be healthy enough to avoid the NICU. It is crazy to think those babies were supposed to come four weeks later. Emma would have been 9lbs probably by then. 

Michelle: Stay strong! Easter is almost here! So excited to hear your gender results!

Stinas: Congrats on a great fert report. So excited for you!!!!

Mo: :hugs: I'm sorry you've been getting such a run around. Glad to hear things seem to be looking up and you are back on track. Praying for this cycle to bring you a BFP. 

Jess/Pink: I know it sucks but you can do it. It's best to get over 37 weeks if possible. I keep having these selfish moments where I just want the pain to end but then I feel guilty wanting to evict them before they are ready. Try and hold out as long as you can. 

AFM: Spent the day at the hospital (BPP Test and OB Appt) everything was great with the babies. I tested positive for Strep B but it sounds like that is no big deal, just need to get antibiotics when I am in labour. Waiting until next week when I will be 37w6d to decide on induction. OB thinks it will be recommended that we start it as soon as it can be scheduled after that. Depending on my cervix we could have babies anytime between that Wednesday and early the following week. So that will make me between 38w and 39w. :happydance: Unfortunately I am now coming down with something :dohh: feeling like a bag of #%$& hoping it doesn't stay long. Going to rest, rest, rest.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

MoBaby said:


> Stinas!! That is great!!!! :) YAY
> 
> SOOOO after I wrote my long post my RE called me..... He was apologetic for not being there today. And he also said he didn't think there was any more abnormal endometrium... What he thinks happened is the RE who did the trial transfer nicked the endometrium which caused the appearance of abnormal uterine lining. I told him my frustrations over the phone and he apologized and said anytime I need more info or anytime I need to speak to him and not the nurse tell the nurse I want to be put through to him and I will. He confirmed that there was tissue left in there which is now gone. I wish he would have done the test still.
> 
> ANYWAYS- i am starting estrace tonight. Its CD6. He said the cycle is a go. I told him that i bleed when I exercise and he said really? He said recently, well as of yesterday I did. We discussed if any unusual bleeding during this cycle before the transfer or if anything just doesnt seem right or seems off then we will cancel. Looking at my pic there was no reason for this to happen. Maybe last night was it? SO I have been dedicated to training for this half marathon the past little while and I am supposed to run it the week before the transfer but since this cycle is a go, I am stopping my exercise since that brings about the bleed. No risk here! So the nurse will call me tomorrow with instructions on when to come in. He said if the estrace isnt enough we will add patches. I am scared now. I want this soo bad but I want everything to be 100% perfect.


Im praying for you <3 fingers and toes crossed for u sweetie! Im glad your RE listened to you and apologized....Im excited for you starting!!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Awesome report Stinas!!!!!!!


----------



## Stinas

Jenn - I hope you get well soon! I cant believe its almost time!


----------



## Lindsay18

Michelle- I completely understand the migration comment. My husband does IT. As a matter of fact he's working right now well through the night. Ugh.

Mo- that's great news - everything crossed that it will be perfectly successful and the speed bump was nothing to worry about!!!

Stinas- that's amazing!!! When is your transfer?!

Jenn- ugh that stinks you're coming down with something. Hoping its not that bad for you.


----------



## Stinas

Lindsay - transfer is Friday!!


----------



## honeycheeks

Stinas - Good luck for your transfer on Friday. I'll have everything crossed for you. I know this is going to be your take home baby/ babies. I'm secretly hoping that you join the twin club.

Mo- I hope some rest and no exercise helps. I hope everything goes just perfect this time.

bubu - good luck for your transfer. I have been a little off color after yet another BFN. Looking forward to my next cycle. I have an appointment next month. I hope to start a new cycle then.

I also need to do my pap smear this cycle. Do you know if it affects IVF in any way?


----------



## bubumaci

Stinas - I am over the moon for you about your fert. report! I so hope that they grow nicely, that you have a wonderful transfer on Friday and that you get your long-deserved :bfp: !!! <3

Mo - that is more than frustrating, what you have been going through. Even though you have not had any satisfactory answers, I am glad that they are listening to you and taking your feelings seriously! :hugs:

.... I know I shouldn't take the grading too seriously, but there is such a clear correlation in the statistics and well - ours just don't seem to develop well. I really hope that we have another good one in our two day 1 frozen batches, so that we can save the other one. 
Nervous about the biopsy on Thursday :(

Honey - I remember that you had severe OHSS - didn't you have more :cold: over for more FETs? I am so sorry that you got another negative :hugs: .... I know only too well how that feels :( I hope that you get to start a new cycle soon and have fingers and toes crossed for you, that this time goes smoothly with the right results! :flower:


----------



## Mamali

hello everyone :flower:

lindsay, pink, jenn, and jchic sorry about your pains, i guess when they are almost here everything becomes a bit harder. can't wait to see dem babies :happydance::happydance:

jkhk glad there is nothing to worry about.

never yayy :happydance: on the donations, you'll soon be there dear :hugs:

Mrs the girls look cute :hugs:

Michelle wow, i don't i can go an hour knowing i could just pop open the envelope already, :thumbup: to you dear.

Mo sorry you are going through all that, i hope this transfer will be it for you dear :hugs:

Stinas yayy :happydance: for 6 embryos, that's fantastic, FX for you dear :hugs:

bubu, praying, honey and anyone i may have left out hope you are all doing good :hugs:

Afm, had my scan and bw, the dr saw 5 follies on the left and 5 on the right, she said she wants more so she upped my injection with 75iu gonal f for yesterday and today, will go in tomorrow for another scan and bw. BTW does anyone experience any pain during the scan?


----------



## Pink gerbera

Stinas hooray for a great fertilisation report! I have a really good feeling for you :)

Mo - I'm so sorry for all of your frustrations but as the cycle is go now I think you put all your energy into positive thoughts and we're all right behind you praying this is your bfp :hugs:

Mamali - sounds like things are moving along nicely. 

Bubu - try not to get hung up on grades. Lots of clinics don't tell you them because of the extra stress it causes. I've known people put perfect hatching embryos back and it not work and some put below average back and it work so just keep positive. :hugs:

Michelle - super excited to hear on Sunday what you're having!

Never - hooray for more donations :)

Honey - I hope you're ok? I don't think a Pap smear will affect your ivf as they take from the cervix not the uterus. 

Jenn - it's getting so close! Glad your appt went well yesterday :)

Jess - hope you're finding ways to be more comfy. 

Have a great day everyone x


----------



## honeycheeks

Pink, I'm OK, thank you. While doing my transfer my doctor said my cervix looks very very unhealthy and asked me to do a pap as soon as possible if I got a BFN. I just hope I can start another round of IVF soon. The wait kills me. I have always been the lucky girl all through my life and got everything I wanted. And now, I dont have the tiniest amount of luck on me it seems. Send me the lucky vibes ladies.


----------



## Mamali

awww honey :hugs:, :dust: your way dear.


----------



## Jenn76

Honey: My clinic won't let you start if you have an abnormal PAP result. I assume they would need to treat you first if it really was abnormal. Often they recheck the results and they are fine. Good Luck!! I hope you test comes back okay.

Mamali: I had a stubborn right ovarie that was hard for them to see on scan for measuring the follies so it was quite painful for me. Congrats on the 10 follies so far, that is a great number to have. 

Bubu: Niether of mine were scored perfect, they were scored out of 20 and one of mine was 17/20 and the other was 10/20. I had been reading forms for my clinic before my transfer and it seemed most people transferred 20/20 and had success. So I was praying my 17 would stick, and as you know both did. So try not to get overwhelmed with the scores. 

Stinas: So excited for your transfer, BFP by this time next week :happydance:


----------



## Lindsay18

Mamali- glad the process is moving!!! 

Honey- I had a Pap smear RIGHT before the process. They wanted to make sure I did it before I was pregnant. So nothing to worry about. 

Stinas- I can't wait to hear how Friday goes!!! Promise me that you'll RELAX and not go into work like a mad woman after!!! You'll be 15 min from me since you'll be at the new facility!

AFM- heading out in a little bit as I am painting a wooden sign for my little man's nursery worth the lyrics of "you are my sunshine" on it. I need to get the supplies. I need a project since the nursery is pretty much done. Lol! I have a hard time sitting and doing nothing. Then going to see BlueStorm's sweet twin babies! Can't wait!

Hope everyone has a great day!!!


----------



## bubumaci

Mamali - yes, when you have follies growing there and they push to see as well as they can, then it can be quite sore.

Honey :dust::dust::dust: and :hugs:

Jenn & Pink ... :hugs: thank you - I am trying not to get hung up on the statistics, but they are not very comforting. I do believe that one of the two blasts we have is a future baby :) And I am hoping that the five we thaw for the next transfer will develop well (history does not make me feel optimistic, but hey - we did get an almost perfect blast, so perhaps history is prepared to change)...


----------



## michelle01

Bubu - It is hard not to obsess about the grading, but I really don't think it makes that much of a difference! With my first transfer and my third they were graded almost identical; the third worked. I also did acu with my third, along with blood thining injections, so I think it can be a combination of things. 

Jenn - Sorry you are feeling so crummy :( I cannot believe you are making it that long with twinnies in there ;) You are super mom ;) Not too much longer though!

Linsday - How sweet, love the idea of the wooden sign! Yea, working in IT can be stressful; luckily things have gotten better at my work, I used to get a lot of 4am wake up calls!

Mamali - You are getting so close ;)

Hope everyone has a great day :)


----------



## MoBaby

Honey: I think its best you make sure your cervix is okay before starting another IVF cycle. If your cervix isnt okay then it wont be able to hold baby in when you do get your BFP. I am sure all would be fine but better to be safe and have the pap. Sorry this is causing a delay!

Bubu: sorry about the quality of the embbies. I am sure its nothing to worry about. Some with perfect have BFN and some with really bad end up with BFP. Rooting for you!!! :)


----------



## bubumaci

... and it's happened. DH just heard from his brother, that they are "a little bit pregnant"... I'm heartbroken. With no effort at all. We were out on Saturday night and she was drinking and smoking ... even though she had apparently quit for 4 weeks, she was smoking again... and pregnant... and I just feel that everything is crumbling around me. It is so unfair. Couple of months trying ... and ... :cry: :cry: :cry: and do you think DH understands even a bit why it upsets me so much? He just feels that "the pressure to give his parents a grandchild is off"... ... ...

Sorry... going to play a bit of WOW and then drown my sorrows...


----------



## michelle01

Oh bubu I am so sorry :( It really can be so unfair and sometimes I think our DH's just really don't fully understand. You don't need to apologize for anything either. Your turn is coming up :hugs:

Mo - I meant to say I am sorry for what you are going through earlier! Your clinic has put you through so much.

Stinas - Any updates on your eggies ;)


----------



## azlissie

Bubu, I'm so sorry. Life can be really unfair sometimes. Just think about how loved and appreciated your lo will be when they get here - you would never do something as risky as smoke and drink while TTC and you'll be a wonderful mom. Think positive thoughts for your little frosties and I'll send you as many positive vibes as I can.


----------



## Lindsay18

Bubu- ugh that's so frustrating!!! I'm so sorry. I think all of us would feel the exact same way if we were in your shoes. It's like it's great they're pregnant yet with no effort and seem to be taking such advantage of it...


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

bubumaci said:


> ... and it's happened. DH just heard from his brother, that they are "a little bit pregnant"... I'm heartbroken. With no effort at all. We were out on Saturday night and she was drinking and smoking ... even though she had apparently quit for 4 weeks, she was smoking again... and pregnant... and I just feel that everything is crumbling around me. It is so unfair. Couple of months trying ... and ... :cry: :cry: :cry: and do you think DH understands even a bit why it upsets me so much? He just feels that "the pressure to give his parents a grandchild is off"... ... ...
> 
> Sorry... going to play a bit of WOW and then drown my sorrows...

Hey sweetie...I understand completely!!!! Everything will turn out great for you....don't give up....:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jenn76

Bubu: :hugs: I'm sorry you're feeling down. I'd be frustrated as well. It is so hard when you're trying to conceive for so long hearing about people having no issues and sometimes even bragging about it. I think for us women wanting to have a child is a need in our minds and often to men they can accept whatever happens. I believe you will get you BFP soon and your LO will be that much more special.


----------



## MoBaby

bubu :( that stinks. I knew when my bro/his wife were pg but in 2011 thanksgiving they decided to announce it at my house..and they had twins...my cycle has just failed 2 days before. I was devastated. I was also devastated when my sister found she was pg with #2 as she wasnt trying at all. I had a full on panic attack. Then one of my "friends" tells me she is 11 weeks off after I just finished bawling my heart out about my mc... My DH doesnt know how to respond but he doesnt feel the hurt like I do. I dont think the men fully know what it feels like to have that desire, that want to be a mom. Im sorry you are dealing with this now :( 

I have a lining scan on April 8th (day 15 after estrace) then schedule the transfer. It will be the week of the 15th for sure if lining is good. Im thinking the 16 or 17th.Im excited but very nervous/scared now!! :)


----------



## jchic

Oh Bubu, I am sorry honey. I know how you feel - its so hard when you are doing everything you can and then you get that news. Its like, you are happy for them, but its SO hard to deal with all those feelings....I understand. Stay strong and HOPEFUL. This cycle will be positive for you and you will have your baby....chin up love.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Oh Bubu. . . I'm so sorry! It's so hard to handle those things. My brother and sister in law announced they were pregnnt with number 2 a couple weeks after I found out I have DOR and that the chances of me having my own baby were about 5%. 

Ths past month (after my lining decided not to cooperate) I found out 3 couples I know are pregnant with twins. They all started trying in October or later. I tried to talk to one of my friends about it and she said that I shouldn't let things going on in other people's lives influence how I feel, but when you have been dealing with this as long as we have it is hard to notbe influenced by outside things. Not to mention the fact that we have been pumping all sorts of hormones into out systems for AGES!!

I believe you will get your BFP soon and you will be taking home your forever baby!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Bubu :hugs: I know exactly how you feel. It's so hard to hear and although in time you will be happy for them it's really hard to hear. But keep your focus on one of your frozen blasties being your forever baby. I found focussing on us and what we were going to have helped when other people announced their pregnancy! X


----------



## never2late70

BuBu: I am literally a big blubbering idiot after reading that :cry:
It does seem so unfair..SMOKING!! DRINKING!! :growlmad: ugh!
I get so infuriated when I see or hear that crap or here that a 19 yr old is pregnant with #3 from baby daddy #3..ugh 

Praying for you love and you have us all for support! :hugs:

~Angie


----------



## Stinas

Honey - Thank you! The pap does not make a difference. My IVF doc did mine because it just expired and I couldnt get an apt with my doc. 

Mamali - My last few scans I did feel pain. I feel its because your getting really full in there. 

Lindsay - You will be proud of me....I have been sick last week, so I was off mon-wed, then had sunday off, then mon and tue off, and fri for transfer! lol I feel like a bum....but then again, dont want to go back to work. lol
Im off fri and will go back sat for a double, but off sunday since we are closed. :happydance:

bubumaci - aww im sorry....I TOTALLY understand what you feel like! Pretty much all my married friends are going on #2. So I get it. Men just dont get it, what can I say. We will get our babies soon....we just need to work a bit harder at it than normal people. We will become super mommies with out even trying...unlike these "normal" gals!

Michelle - No news today. DH was annoying me to call today, but I might tom. I guess I dont want to hear anything bad. I am happy with the 6 they told me. Last time my doc called me from vacation directly, this time it was the nurse. 

Mo - Thats a good week! Week of my birthday!


----------



## bubumaci

Thank you ladies for understanding <3
Poor DH just kept apologising, for being "kaputt" ... that I should have had him tested right at the beginning, since having a baby is so important to me ... and that just made me even more angry. The whole time, having to stifle my emotions and frustrations about everything, because he then takes it personally - even though I have not once, not once agreed with him that it is his fault, because I don't see it that way. He has done nothing wrong and it's not his fault.
So last night, I finally exploded ... had a really bad night too - couldn't go to sleep ... and have been working since 7:20 ...
This Sunday we're meant to be going to the parents to have Easter lunch with them and with BIL / SIL ... and I said to him that I can't go. I just can't face it. Can't face seeing the parents so happy - and feel really bad, because I can't get excited for BIL / SIL (and I can't fake it). I just want to go away...

Oh ... and I have that in the family too (Angie). My Dad and his wife adopted when I was 18 (I had been living with Daddy, when he remarried and a year later it was decided I should move to Germany to live with my Mother ... 3 years later they adopted). The younger had her first baby when she was 19 and had her second (from a different Father) last year. Doesn't have a job ... etc. etc. Daddy is of course completely besotted with his Granddaughters.

And I feel terrible, because I am usually a generous soul, who is there for everybody - and I just feel so very selfish right now, almost depressed, and want to withdraw into myself ... I just don't know how to cope with Sunday or with any of it right now :(

Stinas - I have a good feeling for you Sweetie! And what could go wrong on Good Friday with your transfer? :) :dust:


----------



## Mamali

oh bubu so sorry you are going through that, its really not easy to see everyone around you getting pregnant (without even trying), while you have to put your self through a lot. just hang in there hun, your bfp will be here soonest :hugs::flower:


----------



## almosthere

bubu you will make it through and be okay! I got depressed I would say during my IVF cycle and had so many struggles when I learned about family and friends close to me fell pregnant. you are so strong and have been trying so hard for so long-you will have your miracle baby one way or another-keep pushing with IVF!!! <3


----------



## bubumaci

Thanks girls. Having a very weepy day - but I am a firm believer in "it has to come out". And DH is being super sweet today. He feels so sorry for me and wants to make me feel better. Asked if he should cook something / take me out (don't want to go out) - that we can do whatever I want tonight ... He even got in touch with his brother and asked, that it not be a topic in front of us, that I am really not taking it well and that it is hard for us - especially since they have not been trying long and the girl doesn't look after her health (while I take tablet after tablet trying to improve mine) ... we met up shortly after we moved and went out to dinner. I couldn't believe her cheek, when she said that they had only been trying a couple of months, but that it really got on her nerves and she was already impatient.
And I was really supportive - saying, that she had been away most that time and if they try every other day, then they probably will catch the eggy etc. etc. (while not believing her cheek!!)...
DH said to his brother, that especially taking into consideration our situation, that comments like that are out of order (especially since now, one month later, she seems to be pregnant). Since we have been trying since 2010 and have invested a fortune already...
His brother was apparently really understanding and said that he had thought it would be tough for me...

Anyway ... am starting to feel a teeny bit better - but still feel like an emotional wreck. I guess it'll just take some time. Even though I knew it would come sooner or later (and had hoped it would be later *gg*) ... You are right, I will get through it (have got through everything life has thrown at me so far) - but I need to allow myself to feel the sorrow too.

And as for how long we keep pushing with ICSI ... at some point, the funds will run dry ... our money is not endless and right now, it feels like we are throwing the money into a bottomless pit... after a point, we will have to give up, even if we don't want to :(


----------



## Lindsay18

Bubu- don't think that way about when funds may run out. Take it one step at a time. You only need it to work once and you'll forget how much money was spent. And you definitely need to get it out! Being stressed and keeping it in isn't healthy for you on top of everything else. I'm glad DH said something and his brother is being understanding. It would be one thing if they didn't know you were struggling but they did know. Keep your chin up! You're extremely strong and you need to focus on yourself. Be selfish!!!


----------



## bubumaci

I know, I know - and perhaps the :cold:s waiting for us are our miracle ... if not, we will have to see... (said the blind man ;) )...
Sorry, that I don't sound that positive right now. I have been crying on and off all day so far. I will get on top of it, I will, I promise!
Selfish Bubu ... now that's a first, but I agree, I need it.

I skyped earlier with my Dad and he was telling me that I must do this and I must do that (like putting a brave face on it) - and I told him, I don't must have to do anything! I have been doing that all my life and right now, I am not in a good place emotionally and TBH I don't care what they think of me because of it! I need to take care of me for once. Even DH said that his parents would be so sad if I didn't go on Sunday to the lunch, that they are looking forward to it ... and I said that right now, how I feel and how I am coping is more important to me and for once, I am going to put myself first. And I don't think that makes me into a bad person - I am human!

And now I want to give you all a big :hug: for listening to me! <3


----------



## Jenn76

Bubu: I am glad to hear your husband is finally starting to get some of your frustration. I struggled with mine in a similar way when we were trying to conceive. I'd be crushed month after month when the hpt came up negative and he'd never even ask me if I tested or if it worked. I'd constantly had to remind him of the days we needed to be trying. All through IVF he never offered to come to my appointments and only went to the ER since they needed his sperm. Given that our fertility problem was his sperm I expected more support. At one point I brought up using donor sperm if his wasn't going to do the trick and he flat out refused to discuss it. So I know if we did have repeated failed cycles he would have just accepted that we won't have kids. It's really sad, he's even adopted and his adopted parents are the world to him. I could understand how he couldn't consider a donor, he'd rather just be childless. Luckily he has changed and is very proud and excited about our babies coming. He comes to all of the ultrasounds, talks to my belly, bought their baby books and writes in them, posts his excitement on Facebook, ect. He finally gets it!!! Men are just slower then us.

I hope your DH continues to realize what you are going through and learns to support you more. I'm praying that this last cycle has your BFP in it. Please don't give up, after all that you have put yourself through you deserve to be a mommy!!!


----------



## bubumaci

Oh Jenn - that is just so it! It is the same with us, with the sperm issue and his only coming to the clinic on ER days... 
And that is fantastic to hear that he is so excited about your babies! I think that is so lovely, when the Daddies-to-be become so involved and excited! My DH would also talk to my belly and our baby(ies) ... don't know about coming to all the U/S because of having to take the time off work - but I can see him getting proud and excited and I think that must just be the best feeling! :)

I guess to some extent, I am at fault, because I haven't really shown how I have been feeling, so it is probably that much more of a shock, when I crumble the way I have done now.

Thank you all again!! I love you and this thread for its warmth and support!
<3


----------



## jchic

bubu - Im glad you were able to express to DH how much you need his support. Stay strong and make sure you continue to tell him how much you need his continued support while you both go through this journey together!


----------



## never2late70

Bubu: im on my phone, but i just wanted you to know that i have read every word, and even though we have never met I <3 you!!!! I will try to add my two cents from work.

Angie xoxo


----------



## Pink gerbera

Bubu :hugs: I think you have every right to be selfish. I don't think you should feel like you have to bounce back for everyone else. You're so right, at times in the TTC process you do need to be selfish! You do need to protect yourself. I didn't attend dinners etc when I knew it would be all baby talk and I couldn't take it. It's torture not knowing when it's going to be your turn but I really believe it soon will be your turn! 

I'm glad your DH is being more supportive. Mine was brill when we were trying but he never fully got my sadness at other people announcing their pregnancy. 

We get it though and are here for you every step of the way. :hugs:


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Bubu. . . I don't think it is the least bit unreasonable for you to be "selfish" as you say. This TTC stuff is NOT easy! I don't think people get how hard it can be and how much even things like conversations can play with our emotions.

I am glad your DH is starting to hear your frustrations and is being super sweet today. I have faith that this will work out for you. Know that we are all here if you need anything!! I have found this is the one place I feel completely safe/comfortable expressing my feelings and emotions.


----------



## Jenn76

Bubu: I kept my feelings in as well, mostly because my DH won't listen to things he doesn't want to hear. If I tell him I really need to talk because I am really upset he will listen but I mostly don't do that until I am beyond frustrated. We go through so much with these cycles and men can never understand the meds and emotions we put our bodies through. That's why I love this form, and the support we give each other. You will always have us to vent to anytime you need it.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Bubu..... big hugs to you...Keep your head up and stay strong...you are already being strong as you are sticking up for yourself <3 <3


----------



## Stinas

bubu - Lots of hugs to you!!! I wish we all lived closer and we could have our little IVF get togethers/group....we would rule the world I tell you! 
I understand how you feel. It is frustrating! DH actually told me the same about testing him. He calls himself "broken". Anytime I make a dirty comment towards his junk, he goes whatever, they dont work anyways. It breaks my heart. 
I dont blame you for not going on easter. I wouldnt be able to go either. I had a baby shower to go to right after my failed FET, I just couldnt go. My mom got pissed at me, then felt bad because she kind of started understanding why i couldnt go. 

My transfer is still for Friday! I am hoping Good friday helps me along...even though my easter is in May ( Orthodox). So I had ER Palm Sunday and ET is Good Friday. So far I feel like Palm sunday helped me out....praying for Good friday to do the same. I feel better about this cycle, but then again, I dont want to get my hopes up or jinx it.


----------



## bubumaci

Stinas - that's what DH says too - that he is "kaputt" (which means "broken" in German) :( It is heartbreaking :(

I wish we lived closer too ... but funnily enough, we are really quite close-knit and I don't feel the distance (if that makes sense?).

My fingers are so tightly crossed for you for Good Friday (toes too - so I am waddling when I walk :D) ... I so wish it for you! :)


----------



## MrsC8776

Sorry for not being able to post a long reply as usual. Hubby left today so I'm on my own and it's almost time for the girls to wake up. 

Bubu~ Sending you massive hugs! :hugs: Azoo is the worst and theres so many added feelings when it comes to ttc. Please know that we are all here for you. We are cheering not only you on but also your DH. This is going to work for you guys!

Stinas~ I have everything crossed for you! Do you have any more updates or do they make you wait until Friday to know whats going on? 

I'll try to catch up a little more later. 

:hugs: to everyone! :flower:


----------



## azlissie

Bubu, I am so sorry you've been feeling down lately. It's totally understandable to us and it sounds like your DH is trying - it was great of him to talk to his brother. I can see why you wouldn't want to go to Easter with the family. But try to think about your little frosties instead - I'm sure one of them will be your take home baby. 

Stinas, I think having ET on Good Friday is definitely a sign that this round is going to work! I've got my fingers crossed for you!!

MrsC, sorry DH had to leave - I'm sure the next 6 weeks will be hard. Are your grandparents able to help at all? I bet the time will go by quickly, though!

AFM, OB appt this afternoon. I'm hoping to find out more about the cleft issue and also the possible single umbilical artery. I did get the Harmony results back and they were very low risk - less than a 1 in 10,000 chance that the baby has DS or any other trisomies. So that was some good news!

Hope everyone is having a good week.


----------



## bubumaci

Oh AZ - that is good news about the Harmony results :)

MrsC ... how long before DH is back home again? :hugs:


----------



## MrsC8776

Azlissie~ Great news about the other testing! 

Bubu~ He is gone for 6 weeks at a time. Thats the downside of working out of country.


----------



## bubumaci

And how long do you have with him when he comes back?


----------



## Jenn76

MrsC: :hugs: Sorry DH had to leave, I know how hard that will be. I worry about being alone 8 hrs a day and that doesn't even begin to compare to your situation. I hope you do have some friends and family that can at least come for a visit from time to time to give you a break. I know you are a strong lady and that you will do great. 

Azlissie: Glad to hear your results came back great. I hope your appointment went well this afternoon.


----------



## azlissie

My OB appt went well - she recommended a plastic surgeon who she said does wonderful work with clefts and she wants me to arrange a meeting with him pretty soon. She said my abnormal quad screen results could be an indication that I'll develop hypertension or the placenta will fail early, so I'm going to have growth scans every 4 weeks and starting at 32 weeks I'll have twice-weekly non-stress tests. The single umbilical artery could cause growth restriction so we'll just have to monitor the little guy pretty closely and she said it's possible that he could have to come early. I'm now classified as a "high risk" pregnancy which is just crazy to me - I never thought I would have issues. But she's not super concerned about any of it and told me to just relax.


----------



## Jenn76

Glad to hear your appointment went great, sounds like your OB has a good plan for the remainder of your pregnancy. I hope this takes some of the stress off you. I think in the end everything will work out. :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

bubumaci - Thank you :hugs::hugs: I do feel really close to you all too....like we are all real life friends! 

MrsC - They never called me with another update....kind of upset about that, but they never said they would :dohh:


----------



## Pink gerbera

Az sounds like a great appt and that everything is coming together nicely. It's great that you will be monitored so closely, that'll put your mind at rest :)

Anyone heard from want or getting broody recently?

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Jenn76

Stinas: Hopefully no news is good news. Good Luck tomorrow, I hope you get some great blasts to choose from! Can't wait to hear an update. 

Pink: Broody hasn't been on for the past 10 days, I hope everything is okay. I'm still worried about Want as well, her last post was a month ago. Hopefully they are both just busy mommies.


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Help,,, my boons have just started leaking? X


----------



## Lindsay18

Bubu- love you too girl!!! Xoxo

Stinas- can't wait to hear from you tomorrow. I'm off all day so if you're feeling up to it, give me a call!!! 

Mrs- ugh I'm so sorry he had to go again:(. You're such an inspiration to every mom out there with what you have to go through on your own. I wish we lived closer to one another so we could be a physical support group on top of the support that we all give each other now. I love this thread!!!

Az- so glad you have steps moving forward and such a great laid plan!! I hope you feel a little better??

Everyone else- I hope you have a wonderful day!!! Starting a sign that I'm making for the nursery today. Hopefully it will turn out well! I need a project to keep me busy once I go out on maternity leave. I have a hard time sitting around all day doing nothing. Lol!!! Love you all!!!


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Anyone lol xx


----------



## Lindsay18

Jk- mine started around 31/32 weeks. Start wearing nursing pads so your bras don't get ruined.


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

I'm worried its too soon and something is wrong xx


----------



## almosthere

jk-if you are worried-call your doctor! You are expecting twins, right? So, I would not compare the timing of your preg. symptoms with those with singletons as it may differ!


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

I have just rang and waiting for a call back
I'm sure all is ok x


----------



## jchic

JK, everyone is different. All preg symptoms vary from person to person depending on the pregnancy. Im sure all is ok :)


----------



## michelle01

Bubu - You are such a strong person, and you have to be selfish and do what is right for you!! I am glad DH is being more supportive. It amazes me how clueless they can be sometimes. 

MrsC - Sorry DH had to leave :( Hope the time passes quickly before he is back home again with you and your girls!

az - Glad your appt went well; sounds like your OB has a great plan to monitor and make sure things are OK with your LO.

Hope everyone else has a great day :)


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

It's normal apparently :)
Yay x


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Az. . . I'm so happy to hear your ob appt. went well. Sounds like you have a great plan in place and they will be watching your LO very closely! 

How is everyone else doing? Hopefully you all are doing well. I can't wait to start seeing more new baby pictures. You all are getting so close!!


----------



## bubumaci

JK - glad to hear that your mind has been set at rest!


----------



## drsquid

I found myself too busy and less interested after the babies were born. Didnt get on for a week or two. I'm just starting to do more stuff. The whole day just goes by some how. Tried to take a nap today and I could hear my mom and sister playing with the babies and I couldn't sleep cause I felt guilty and wanted to spend time with them and felt like I should be feeding them or pumping (I let them nurse then need to supplement. Using pumped and formula which I'm still upset about)


----------



## Jenn76

I can imagine how busy you are, great that you have support there. I can't really see myself sleeping when the babies are awake either, too afraid I might miss out on something. As to the BFing you are doing the best you can which is all you can do so don't get down about it. Things will get better it just takes time. :hugs:


----------



## never2late70

Hey Drs!! Gorgeous babies :happydance:

Glad you're doing well. Make sure you get some rest though.


----------



## MoBaby

Hey drs! Good to hear from you :) glad babies are doing well and so are you!


----------



## never2late70

Hey Mo :flower:

How are you? What's your next plan of action?


----------



## MoBaby

Hey Never:I went to the dr on Monday (I wrote a whole long story a few pages back 1304) and the Dr called and said my uterus looked good to go so I started estrace and I go in April 8th for lining check :) Hopefully transfer April 16th/17th!

Stinas!! Tomorrow is transfer day!! EEK!! GL!! Rooting for you!


----------



## almosthere

exciting mo and GL tomorrow stinas, very exciting day woohoo!!


----------



## azlissie

DrS, glad to hear you're settling into mommyhood. I'm sure it's hard to produce enough supply for twins so try to not beat yourself up about supplementing.

Good luck tomorrow, Stinas!!


----------



## never2late70

Wahoodle Mo!!!
Good luck tomorrow Stinas!
 
Xoxo to all!


----------



## Lindsay18

Good to hear from you, Drs!! Don't beat yourself up. You have 2 amazing babies and aside from the help your family is giving you, you're on your own with this and that is amazing in itself. The point is, they're healthy and growing. That's all that matters xoxoxo 

Stinas- thinking about you!!! Another night of excruciating kidney area pain. Definitely his positioning at night directly on my kidney. It's to the point where I can't sleep unless I'm sitting up. So here I am on the couch "sleeping". Ugh. And if ONE MORE person tells me "it's just your body preparing you for less sleep after he's born" I'm going to scream. No it's not- it's my body in horrible pain not just awake. Sorry. It's getting really frustrating when no one understands. I shouldn't bother telling anyone but you ladies haha. 
Anyway, Stinas- I'm up so text me when you can!!!


----------



## bubumaci

Linds ... PICTURE UPDATE :D :D :D
But I am really sorry that you are suffering so much from his positioning... I'm sure it's just your body preparing you for ... *runs and hides* :) Which side is he pressing on? I hope that he does move, so that you can get some much-needed sleep!

Drs - I think you are doing an amazing job - and please don't forget. You are a Mother, not a machine! Even though you want to be there for them the whole time, if you are completely exhausted and don't get any rest (which you can because you have help), you won't be any good to them... And I so understand your wish to be able to feed fully from BF - but as others have said : you have had twins!! Many Mothers struggle to have enough supply just for one baby - so please don't beat yourself up about having to supplement with formula. I do get it, really I do and I am sure I would feel the same (and I am sure you know it too, but can't get over the emotion of wanting to be able to do it), so I will stop bleating :) :hugs:

Stinas ... I am thinking of you!!! Good luck today, it is Good Friday and they will be transferring fabulous embryos and I can't wait to read while I am in the US, that you have your :bfp: I am praying for you!!! :flowers:

Mo ... Oh, good luck Sweetie! I am excited for you that you are starting up again! :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Bubu that just made me crack up lol. I needed that. I can only comfortably lay on my right side so that's the kidney area that KILLS me most nights. I can't lay on my left as it really hurts my hips and if I lay on my back he thrashes around so the right side is my only option. I've been sitting on the couch trying to sleep but he is unbelievably active and won't settle down so looks like I'm up. Ugh. Having a bowl of cereal and watching some tv. This should be a fun day... I'll be taking a new picture tomorrow;)
Xoxoxo


----------



## bubumaci

Glad I could help :) Well, I guess there isn't much you can do, other than try to get comfortable and hope he calms down, so that you can get some rest! I hope he does!
Look forward to seeing your new piccie later one :)

As you guys can see, I am in a much better frame of mind. Had my biopsy yesterday morning - man, that was uncomfortable (well, quite painful) and was quite sore for the rest of the day ... had trouble falling asleep, because somehow lying down, I felt it much more than I had sitting all day.

I also wrote BIL + wife a long congratulating mail yesterday - apologising for not having been there right away congratulating them and that I was quite ashamed, as it is not my usual manner. I also said that I am really happy for them, but asked them to forgive me, that I couldn't be happy with them ... and explained a little bit as to how I am feeling and why. Also said that I was glad they hadn't been confronted by the issues we had and that I hoped that everything else would go smoothly ... (well - that's it in a nutshell - my mail was really long). So it felt good to at least do the right thing and I am almost thinking, that the way I feel right now, I am OK to go over for Easter lunch on Sunday. I guess I really needed to have that mini-break down and to get it out of my system.

Anyway, she wrote back (in both their names) thanking me for my mail, saying that I really needn't apologise and to take the time however I need it - and that they appreciated my openness and honesty (and that she didn't think she could be as courageous as I have been) ...

Thank you all again for being so supportive and loving and great on Tuesday - I really needed it and it did a tremendous amount of good!

<3 to you all :)


----------



## Jenn76

Lindsay: I wish I could tell you it will get better, but it won't until he arrives. For me the pain get worse everyday, and I am miserable. Here is the difference in lack of sleep from carrying baby verses caring for baby. With carrying you're suffering from not sleeping and every part of your body is in agony. With caring all that pain will go away and your just suffering from lack of sleep. I welcome the sleepless nights from caring, it will be a nice break from this. :hugs:

Stinas: Thinking of you today!!!! Good Luck!!!

Happy Good Friday Everyone!!!!!


----------



## bubumaci

Oh Jenn - I am sorry you are so miserable. And I think you are right - ... and of course you are doing this part all by yourself - the next part there will be two of you for the four of you!
Can't say much more than that - just sending you hugs and strength!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Lindsay - sorry to hear you're in do much pain at night. When I'm sat in some positions I think one of my babies uses my bladder as a trampoline and it kills! So I think I can sympathise with your pain a little. Happy 35 weeks!!

Stinas - big day today :) How exciting!! Sending you lots of bfp thoughts :)

Mo - so glad things are starting up for you again, very exciting! 

Dr- great to hear from you and that the babies are doing well :) I think you need to do whatever you can to get by at this point, that's my philosophy on when my twins arrive. I'll do whatever I can to make all of us healthy and happy and it sounds like you're doing just that :)

Michelle - only 2 more days till we know if its a boy or girl!! 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lindsay18

Bubu- that's awesome! I am so glad you're feeling better and were able to write to them and be honest!!! Good for you and remember we are ALWAYS here for you!

Jenn- thats EXACTLY how I feel. I wish I could just bottle up the supportive comments on here and take them with me to show off to everyone that feeds me lines of crap as "support" lol. It really is agonizing. I dread bed time honestly. I welcome normal pain-free sleepless nights!!!


----------



## Pink gerbera

This must have updated whilst I was writing!! 

Bubu - I'm so glad you're feeling happier and the email sounds like it was a good way to let your feelings be heard and I'm so glad you had a positive response. Good for you if you do decide to go on Sunday :)

Jenn - I'm sorry you're struggling. Not long now :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Pink- happy 35 weeks:)


----------



## Jenn76

Bubu: We posted at the same time there, I missed you. I think that's great that you mended things with BIL/SIL. Have a few relaxing drinks before you go to Easter, I'm sure it will be required when surrounded by baby talk. I'm the last in my family to get preggo, constantly have to deal with the well it's about time comment at family functions. Or the I bet your parents thought they would never have grand kids comment. We didn't reveal our fertility problems to everyone so people just seem to think I wanted to wait until I'm this old. Anyway at the best of times family functions can be hard so I think that you are such a strong lady to decide to go after all. I hope you do have a good time.


----------



## Jenn76

Lindsay: I dread nights as well, they seem so long when lying awake while everyone is sleeping. Last night I had a coughing fit for over an hour while DH snored away beside me. I wanted to take my pillow and smoother him! This cold has really got me down, coughing hurts so much with this huge bump. I get so dry at night that I cough most of the night. That added to the hip pain, back pain, groin pain, BH's, sharp abdominal pains, and baby on the bladder pain makes my nights unbearable. Are you off work yet?


----------



## Lindsay18

Aww Jenn... That really does suck. I feel your pain minus the cold so that doubly sucks for you :(. I started using a warm air humidifier a few months back which really helps with dryness at night. I'm on Spring break right now until Tuesday (which happens to be my birthday lol- yay back to work on my birthday ugh). Then I work for 2 more weeks and I'm off for maternity leave for 6 months. However, if these sleepiness nights continue- I may have to take leave earlier.


----------



## bubumaci

Jenn76 said:


> Bubu: We posted at the same time there, I missed you. I think that's great that you mended things with BIL/SIL. Have a few relaxing drinks before you go to Easter, I'm sure it will be required when surrounded by baby talk. I'm the last in my family to get preggo, constantly have to deal with the well it's about time comment at family functions. Or the I bet your parents thought they would never have grand kids comment. We didn't reveal our fertility problems to everyone so people just seem to think I wanted to wait until I'm this old. Anyway at the best of times family functions can be hard so I think that you are such a strong lady to decide to go after all. I hope you do have a good time.

Well, there wasn't anything really to mend as such. I just hadn't said anything to them yet.
And she wrote back saying that since it is so early, and the first three months are so uncertain anyway, that they weren't going to do the reveal at easter / won't be talking about it the whole time. We shall see (said the blind man).
I haven't quite decided yet, I will see how I feel on Sunday morning - but currently, I am feeling OK about going... :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Bubu- that would make Easter a lot more enjoyable to not have to discuss it! Hope that's how your holiday goes!


----------



## Jenn76

Lindsay: I admire you, my only saving grace is that I am off work. I could not imagine working as long as you have. But things are easier here in Canada for taking leave prior to maternity. I'm on sick leave until I deliver and only start mat leave then. We get as much sick time that we need as long as we have the medical to support it. So I'm at about 50 days of sick leave so far and I have upto 100 days before I would need to apply for long term disability. Then when the babies come I still get my one year off for mat leave and they have to hold your job or provide you with an equal one when you return.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Good Morning <3

Stinas - Thinking of you today <3 

Bubu - Glad you're feeling better now <3

Lindsay and Jen - So sorry that you ladies are going through pain <3 <3

Happy Friday to everyone else <3


----------



## almosthere

Lindsay-I feel you-I am working still and it is so tiring-just being on the floor with the preschoolers and toddlers and carrying heavy infants....but I have to work up to the birth of my son-reconsidering if I can afford to take off a couple extra weeks before baby comes!!!


----------



## Stinas

I love you ladies!!! Thanks for always being here and always supporting me!! 

Getting ready for ET now! Drinking my Gatoraid now! Still no update on my embryos, but I guess sometimes no news is good news? We shall see! I'll update a little later! 
Xoxo


----------



## bubumaci

Ooooh Stinas.... I am so excited for you!! Can't wait to hear the news. Good luck Sweetie! :) xxx


----------



## jchic

Jenn76 said:


> Lindsay: I dread nights as well, they seem so long when lying awake while everyone is sleeping. Last night I had a coughing fit for over an hour while DH snored away beside me. I wanted to take my pillow and smoother him! This cold has really got me down, coughing hurts so much with this huge bump. I get so dry at night that I cough most of the night. That added to the hip pain, back pain, groin pain, BH's, sharp abdominal pains, and baby on the bladder pain makes my nights unbearable. Are you off work yet?

ALL of this is me, minus the cold! I totally get it!!!!

Stinas - GL today! Cant wait for your update!!!


----------



## Jenn76

jchic said:


> Jenn76 said:
> 
> 
> Lindsay: I dread nights as well, they seem so long when lying awake while everyone is sleeping. Last night I had a coughing fit for over an hour while DH snored away beside me. I wanted to take my pillow and smoother him! This cold has really got me down, coughing hurts so much with this huge bump. I get so dry at night that I cough most of the night. That added to the hip pain, back pain, groin pain, BH's, sharp abdominal pains, and baby on the bladder pain makes my nights unbearable. Are you off work yet?
> 
> ALL of this is me, minus the cold! I totally get it!!!!
> 
> Stinas - GL today! Cant wait for your update!!!Click to expand...

And I left out the heartburn and acid reflux. Lol! How's your bed rest going?


----------



## bubumaci

hmmm ... don't they say that bad news comes in threes? I dread to hear what the third thing will be, but just received the second.
My Dad rang from England (because my Grandma is back in hospital again - where she has been in and out for the past year or so). I am very lucky and I have two very old Grandmas .. still, when the news comes, it doesn't make it any better (I just find it shocking, that the hospital / the personnel seem to be so incompetent). They have given her a maximum of 9 months to live - she has cancer. Apparently, 5 months ago they would have given her 14 months, due to the deterioration, she is now down to about 9. I have never understood that she has spent weeks at a time in the hospital (and they have money and presumably the best specialists) and they weren't ever able to figure out what was wrong with her... today ... her body is riddled with cancer...

So either in May (depending how the transfer goes) or perhaps in August (worried that it's too far away), I will probably take a week or two and stay somewhere in London, so that I can visit with her and spend time with her...

My poor Granny :(


----------



## michelle01

Bubu - I am soooo sorry about your grandma :hugs: It is never easy, no matter who, what age or why! My BIL has a brain tumor, they gave him less then 2 years, but he is over 3 right now, however not doing so good. And I wanted to say I think it is great you are feeling better about the deal with BIL/SIL. 

Stinas - GOOD LUCK!!! :)

Jenn/Jess/Lindsay - Sorry for all the pain your in! Hang in there!

Drsq - You are doing an amazing job and if you have the chance to rest, don't feel guilty about it!!

Hope everyone else enjoys their weekend!!! Two more days till our gender reveal :)


----------



## jchic

Bubu - Im sorry! All my thoughts and prayers are with your grandma!!!

Jenn - Ugh, bedrest SUCKS! I made a hair, eyebrow and pedicure appt for April 10th and will be going. I mean, I sit longer waiting in my doctors office so I figured its fine. I will be over 35 weeks so all good, LOL. 

Drs - so good to hear from you!!! Cant wait to see pics of those babies. Rest when you can, you deserve it is right!

Michelle - only a few more days until your reveaL!!!!!!! EEEKKKK!!!!


----------



## Jenn76

Bubu: So sorry to hear about your grandmother. Cancer is a horrible disease. I hope you are able to go visit her soon and bring along some good news for her.

Jess: I got my hair cut a month ago and that was the best feeling ever. I also used a store bought dye to mask my grey. Usually I get it all done at the salon but sitting there for three hours would be hard on my back. It makes me feel much better about having the babies now. So silly I know but true.

Michelle: So excited to hear what you are having.


----------



## bubumaci

Thank you ladies. I am OK, I think. It's a shock of course - but I know that she has been suffering and in pain for a long time and I was just so frustrated that they never could figure out what was causing her a) pain b) her episodes... (fainting spells, throwing up etc. etc.). Well we have an answer now. She doesn't know yet ... don't know when she will be told, or if she will just find out ... but I am glad that they will be able to give her drugs to make her feel more comfortable.
My poor Auntie (with Down's) ... hates the thought of death and is terrified of when Sugar Plum isn't around any more :( She is 57 (which is pretty impressive for a Down's! Apparently - from her hip operation - her body is that of a lady well over 70).

Michelle - I am sorry to hear about BIL!! That can't be easy :( He must still be quite young!! ... Can't wait to hear about your gender reveal :)


----------



## honeycheeks

Stinas - I'm all excited for you. Hope your ET went well.

Bubu - Glad to hear that you feel better about visiting on Easter. Sorry to hear about your Grandma. I hope she isn't in a lot of pain and hope you can soon spend some time with her.when is your transfer?

Lindsay and Jenn - Wish I could do something to ease your pain and make you feel better.

AFM- I have been a mess the last 2 days. I have been crying inconsolably and I wish I hadn't been so weak. I am embarrassed of myself and am unable to help my weepiness. I feel so weak that I am unable to plan anything in my life and nothing was as per our plan in the last few years. I am a sucker for planning and I feel totally out of control of my life at the moment. My life is in such a mess I don't even know what I am doing in the next few months or when I can visit my family. I feel like a complete loser.


----------



## bubumaci

honeycheeks said:


> Stinas - I'm all excited for you. Hope your ET went well.
> 
> Bubu - Glad to hear that you feel better about visiting on Easter. Sorry to hear about your Grandma. I hope she isn't in a lot of pain and hope you can soon spend some time with her.when is your transfer?
> 
> Lindsay and Jenn - Wish I could do something to ease your pain and make you feel better.
> 
> AFM- I have been a mess the last 2 days. I have been crying inconsolably and I wish I hadn't been so weak. I am embarrassed of myself and am unable to help my weepiness. I feel so weak that I am unable to plan anything in my life and nothing was as per our plan in the last few years. I am a sucker for planning and I feel totally out of control of my life at the moment. My life is in such a mess I don't even know what I am doing in the next few months or when I can visit my family. I feel like a complete loser.

Thank you Honey for your thoughts! Transfer will be end of April some time - so I would want to wait for the results before I start planning anything. If it doesn't work, then we would probably do the next thaw and transfer end of May - but ... that is all in the stars!

I am sorry you have been feeling so down! You are not being weak! You are allowing yourself to feel your sorrow, your grief... it is a terribly stony road we are on and it plays havoc with our emotions, or souls, .... I too am a planner and it is terrible, to have to be subjected to not having control - which is what this situation does to us :( Because of treatment / etc. etc. often plans get put on hold ... I know where you are coming from and really feel with you!! But please, don't for a moment think you are being weak for letting your emotions out, for crying, screaming, being angry, being frustrated, being sad, being confused ... Please let it out, it is a form of grieving and we must allow ourselves to feel it! And it may take a day or two, it may take longer - but I promise, you will feel better and you will start (to a certain degree) taking control again. This response, is the healthy one! Bottling it in would be unhealthy and - like with any form of grief - if it is suppressed, it will come back to bite you in the xxxx later!
Am thinking of you and sending you huge hugs :kiss:


----------



## Stinas

Officially PUPO!!!!!!!!!!
We transfered 2 embryos....5AB and 4BB! He said these are the best embryos we have yet and he was super happy with the rest as well. We had two more 3AA/AB and one 2, which could all get better by end of day. 
I am super excited and positive about this cycle! I feel a lot more positive. I did end up peeing after transfer...after the 20min wait. I had to let some go...once again DH was like drink drink drink. lol They just dont get it. I was planning not to, because first fresh cycle I did too, but nurse reassures you that there is no way they can slide out. lol 
I go in monday for progesterone check and April 8th is Beta! I probably will test before that though lol :happydance:


bubumaci - aww im really sorry about your grandmother! :hugs:

Drsquid - Nice hearing from you! Glad the twins are doing well!! Im sure you will get into a routine soon!

Honey - Your NOT a loser! Everyone hits rough patches in their lives, it just makes them stronger in the long run! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## bubumaci

Yaaaaay :happydance: Oh Stinas, my heart leapt when I saw that you had updated :)
I am so thrilled to hear that the results are so good - and am extra happy that you feel so positive ... work on those positive Mummy vibes, to get them nestling in in there :)
Your Beta is one day before DH's birthday ... and we will be in the US ... but I will be following and stalking away to hear how it's gone :hugs:


----------



## Jenn76

Honey: :hugs: It's perfectly normal to feel what you are feeling, but it's not your fault and you are not a loser!!! We all need to cry it out sometimes, TTC is such an emotional roller coaster all on its own and then throw fertility treatments into the mix. :cry: I know how frustrating it is to be in limbo, you feel helpless. Keep your chin up, September is not that far off and you will be on your way again. :hugs:

Stinas: :happydance: So happy to hear your little embabies did so well!!! Congrats on being PUPO!!!! I ran for the bathroom the second my RE finished my transfer, don't worry they are snug in there. Can't wait to hear that you got your BFP!!!


----------



## michelle01

Oh honey, you are allowed to let yourself feel whatever you want and not feel bad about it! :hugs:

bubu - I am excited to reveal Sunday :) And yea, unfortunately my BIL is only 38, just a year younger then me. Really very sad!

YAY Stinas :) Those are some amazing embies; hope they are snuggling in for the long haul ;)


----------



## Pink gerbera

Stinas - This is so it for you!! I just know it :) I can't wait to hear about your BFP really soon. Like Jenn I pee'd as soon as the transfer was done and everything was fine. Hooray, excited for you :hugs:

Honey - we've all felt like you at some point on the TTC journey. It's horrible but if does get better then you can focus on what's next. Remember every turn in the road still brings you closer to your final destination of holding your baby :)


----------



## Stinas

bubumaci - :hugs: Thank you!!! aww Happy early birthday to DH...April 9th is my moms birthday too! 

Jenn - Oh good...that makes me feel a ton better!!! I got there super early and started drinking about an hour before ET...so I was pretty full when it was time...doc let me go a little before the procedure, which helped, but after the legs up for 20min after, I just had to go lol


----------



## bubumaci

I find that really interesting that it seems to the practice over there... here, you can drink something, if you want - and they ask you to go to the loo before the transfer! :)


----------



## Stinas

They say its easier to see when they put in the catheter? Who knows lol


----------



## Lindsay18

Bubu- I'm so sorry about your grandma. You really can't catch a break lately :( love ya xoxo

Honey- like Bubu said. You need to let it out. Be ridiculously upset. Feel whatever it is that YOU feel because you are the only one the understands it. And of course vent away on here. <3

Stinas- yayyyyy!!!! I'm so excited! These are definitely your best results as far as embryos go! Can't wait for April 8!!! 

AFM- my parents felt terrible with my nighttime pain and issues sleeping so they brought their recliner over to my house for me to sleep in at night since sitting up some seems to help. I really appreciated it considering its my dads favorite chair lol. But it's super comfy so fingers crossed that this is just what I needed! Because I don't know what else to try. No plan B that I know of...


----------



## almosthere

Stinas-amazing news!!!

Bubu-I hope some positive news comes your way soon! HUGS

Lindsay-thats so sweet of your parents to do!!! Enjoy the comfy chair lol!


----------



## almosthere

Honey let it all out girl and dont be embarrassed-BIG hugs <3


----------



## Jenn76

Good luck Lindsay! Can't wait to hear if that works.


----------



## Stinas

Lindsay - aww that was super nice of them!! I hope you get a good nights sleep!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Stinas......whoot whoot for being pupo!!! 

Lindsay...I have my fx that you get some nice rest tonight.

Honey....let it all out. <3 

Bubu...sorry to hear about your grandma <3


----------



## Pink gerbera

Bubu so sorry to hear about your grandma :(

Lindsay hope you slept better!!

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lindsay18

Morning ladies. Hallelujah!!! The recliner worked!!! 100% pain free last night!!! Wasn't the BEST night if sleep I've ever had considering I have to get used to sleeping in a recliner, but there was no pain and there was some sleeping involved!!! Lol. Phew!


----------



## Jenn76

That's great to hear Lindsay!


----------



## bubumaci

Yaaayy - I am so glad that your parents did that! I was going to ask whether you might consider a recliner! :hugs:


----------



## jchic

Honey- like the others said, you have every right to feel this way! Let it out and vent away. We have all felt those feelings and its totally normal and natural. Hang in there and stay strong. Remember its always the darkest before dawn <3

Linds- yayyy for the chair!!! Hoping it helps a ton :) um, plan B is for baby to come LOL. 

AFM- all good just the cramps, not sleeping etc suck. All is ready for the babies so that makes me feel good. Going on Maternity leave officially as of friday April 12th and return Monday July 1!


----------



## azlissie

Honey, I am very sorry you are feeling so down. This whole process seems to be nothing but delays and problems. Feel free to vent here - a lot of women can relate!

Bubu, I am very sorry to hear about your grandma. I hope you can make it out to see her in the next couple of months. I have only one grandparent left and I worry about losing him all the time - it's so hard.

Lindsay, so glad to hear you had a better night! It's good to know that a recliner might help - I'll keep that in the back of my mind as I get further along.

Angie, is it looking like you'll meet your goal in time for a round before your donor leaves for the summer or are you going to have to wait until August? I'm sure the time will fly if you do end up waiting.

Getting, hope things are going okay with little Fia!

Stinas, sounds like a couple of great embryos!! Sending you lots of sticky baby dust.

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## never2late70

BuBu: So sorry to hear about your gramma :hugs:

Honey..Let it all out. You're completely normal to feel this way :hugs:

Stinas: yay for being PUPO :happydance:

Linds: Hooray! for a good nights sleep!:thumbup:

Michelle: So anxious for your reveal. I predict girl, but I;m never right..lol

AZ: We won't make our April deadline..Looks like June/July..You're right whats a couple more months at this point..:shrug: Please continue to share our link, thats a HUGE help!!

Hi Kathy, Almost, Jchic, Pink, Broody, Drs, MrsC, Mo, BOMO and all my loves!

Happy Saturday :flower:
xoxox Angie


----------



## Mamali

Hello everyone :flower:

Bubu sooo sorry about your grandma dear, hope positive news comes your way soon :hugs:

Stinas yayy on being PUPO :happydance:, can't wait to hear your BFP :hugs:

Lindsay glad the recliner helped, thanks to your dad.

Afm, had my last shot of pergoveris and gonal f this afternoon, my dr said am good to go, so I trigger 11pm. ER is Monday morning, can't wait already :happydance:


----------



## Jenn76

Mamali: Yeah for trigger!!!!! :happydance: Good Luck on Monday I hope you get lots of eggs!

Jess: That's great that you have your dates for mat leave and that you are all ready for your LO's arrival. Are you doing an elective C-Section, or was it recommended?


----------



## jchic

Hi Jenn! How are you feeling? Soooo close now for you woohoo! 
My doctor only does sections for twins, but it would have been elective anyway for me. I have no desire to labor with two LOL. Im a chicken haha


----------



## Lindsay18

Mamali- yay for ER soon!!!

Jess- we are going on maternity leave the exact same day hahaha!!! July 1 isn't bad. You'll have a good amount of time:) we will have "play dates" haha!


----------



## Jenn76

jchic said:


> Hi Jenn! How are you feeling? Soooo close now for you woohoo!
> My doctor only does sections for twins, but it would have been elective anyway for me. I have no desire to labor with two LOL. Im a chicken haha

To be honest just miserable. Dying to be rid of this cold and I want these babies out! Whole family is coming over tomorrow for Easter, which will be nice. Praying my OB can set me up for induction ASAP when I go see him on Tuesday. All depends on my cervix and whether it is opened or closed. If it is open I am hoping we can induce on Wednesday which will be exactly 38 weeks. If not I guess they have to use some sort of gel to start the dilating and I hear that can take a couple of days. At this point right now I don't feel like I can make it that long. No sleep and all this pain is really destroying me. I can barely walk and get all out of breath just getting up to go to the bathroom.


----------



## Lindsay18

Aww Jenn I'm so sorry. I hope Wednesday is it!!! Think of how close that is! Crazy! Try to enjoy tomorrow. It will be your last holiday without the little ones!


----------



## jchic

Jenn- I totally hear you!!!!!! Carrying twins is beyond hard. Im praying when you go this week they will induce asap! The gel sometimes takes only a day-hoping you dont need it though!


----------



## jchic

Lindsay- yayyyy for playdates!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Ladies with BH- how often and how intense do they get for you? Mine seem to be a lot worse the last several days.


----------



## jchic

Mine are bad too and they hurt! Sometimes its consistent!!! If the pain is bad definitely call your doc or if it doesnt subside


----------



## Jenn76

Lately mine are constant if I am standing. I have had lower abdominal pain along with them since last Saturday. Mentioned it to my OB and he said it is normal at this stage.


----------



## Lindsay18

Thanks girls. Mine aren't constant but definitely more frequent and intense. I've had lower abdominal pain as well lately. I have OB on Thursday (they wanted
Tuesday originally but it's my birthday Tuesday hahahahaha) so ill definitely ask then! Xoxoxo. Here's to hoping for another good night of sleep. Night ladies!


----------



## never2late70

I hope all of you soon to be momma's stick around for awhile after you deliver your babies. Im going to need you all when i get pregnant this summer..:happydance:

It makes me sad to think some of you may move on. :cry: Ive been on here over a year and so many have come and gone. I feel so close to you all.:hugs:

Happy Easter!
Angie


----------



## MrsC8776

Stinas~ Congrats on being PUPO!! The 8th will be here in no time. Try not to work to hard and let those embies snuggle in. 

Bubu~ I'm so sorry that you have had more bad news. :hugs: I hope you are doing ok. 

Honey~ Tons of hugs! :hugs: I'm sorry that you are having a difficult time. Don't ever feel embarrassed for your emotions or feelings. You have been through a lot and I think you are very strong. 

Lindsay~ I'm so glad you were finally able to get some sleep. It's crazy how difficult sleep becomes at the end. 

Mamali~ Yay for ER on Monday!! 

Jenn~ I'm amazed that you are still going! You have done an amazing job. Hopefully those babies make their way out soon so that you can get some relief. Do you know how many weeks you are measuring? 

Pink~ How are you doing? You are pretty far along with your twins as well! 

Never~ I'll still be here cheering you and the other ladies on! :winkwink:

Mo~ How are you doing? 

I hope I didn't miss anyone. If I did I'm so sorry. :hugs: :flower:


----------



## almosthere

Lindsay I have about 2 BH an hour, sometimes painful depending on the day/night. Baby also gets in my ribs and it is quite painful when feeling those movements. If you have 4 or more in an hour I think it is suggested you call your dr-especially if they do not subside after that and get more frequent and close together as can be false labor!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

I've been thinking the same thing Angie!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Hi girls! Hope you are all well! Been trying to keep up on here but I just can't seem to find the time (or maybe the energy!) Anyway just wanted to post really quickly to let you all know that we are getting on fine! Fia is back to her birth weight this week so hopefully will keep gaining weight now. She is still on her cpap machine and has occasional apnoeas and desats but these are all things she should grow out of as her lungs mature. Thinking of you all!!! :hugs:


----------



## Pink gerbera

Hey broody - great to hear from you and that Fia is doing so well :) she really is a little fighter :)

Mrs C - I'm doing good thanks. Like Jenn and Jess I'm feeling uncomfortable most of the time but not ready to meet babies yet so happy to stay this way for another week or so until I know they can hopefully avoid NICU. I'm wondering how I'll cope with the tiredness as I feel exhausted most of the time now!!

Lindsay - I get terrible BH especially in the evening. They take my breath away sometimes! My mum says its a good sign because people with BH usually find their uterus shrinks back fairly quickly. We'll see!!!

Jess/ Jenn - feeling your pain ladies! Jenn I hope they induce you Wednesday. Crazy this time next week you'll be holding your babies!! :)

Never - no I plan to stick around. This thread has become really important to me :) 

Happy Easter everyone. Hope you all have a good day x


----------



## Lindsay18

Thanks girls:) Pink- mine increase in the evening too. 

Getting- great news! So glad to hear from you!!!

Never- it's funny you say that. My mom asked me how long I planned to stay on this forum and I told her leaving had never crossed my mind. I know there are other threads for new moms etc but I just can't picture me leaving here. We've all gotten sooo close! So no worries. You're stuck with me at least lol!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Happy easter ladies!!!


----------



## Jenn76

Angie: I'll be here rooting you on!! I love everyone on this thread and I truly want to be here to see all of you become mommies! 

MrsC: Thanks for the kind words! I've been so miserable this week that feel like I'm on the verge of a nervous breakdown. Probably not that dramatic but definitely on the verge of tears daily. Last checked I was measuring 48 weeks. I'm not sure how that stacks up to the average twin bump. I feel huge, and it is dificult to get around. How are things going since your hubby left? I'm sure you are handling it as you are a strong lady but I can imagine how tough it must be.

Broody: So glad to hear from you! That's great that Fia is back to he birth weight and doing so well. Been thinking of you guys a lot. 

Pink: I hope to be holding them too! I felt the same about the NICU, I figure by now they should be developed enough to avoid that. That's really the only thing keeping me going.

Michelle: Good Luck today!!!!! Dying to hear what you are having. 

AFM: Tested Bubu's theory this week and bad luck does come in threes!
1) Tested positive for Group b strep
2) Came down with a nasty flu/cold bug
3) Had to go to emergency last night because my eye was bothering me and it turns out to be pink eye!!! 

Beginning to think I am cursed! I've never had pink eye before and it sucks! I've got his horrible white discharge poring out of my eye. Add that to my runny nose, constant cough and headaches I just feel like death. No sleep again last night and having a really hard time breathing today. Makes me glad the babies are safe and sound in my womb. I'm worried they could come and get exposed to my cold and pink eye. By Wednesday the meds should have cleared up my eye enough to not be contagious anymore. This also screws my family Easter plans going to have to stay away from everyone. 

So there's my rant for the day. I'm having a one person pity party for myself. 

I hope everyone else has a great Easter today!!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Aww Jenn!! You rant away! You deserve it. Pink eye is the worst. As long as you've been on meds for 24 hours, you'll be fine as far as being contagious. I really hope everything clears up ASAP for you and those babies get here so you can go back to being so much more comfortable! Don't worry about Easter I'm sure your family understands. Keep looking to that light at the end of the tunnel- you've come SO far. It just sucks that the end has to be soooo difficult!!!!


----------



## Jenn76

Thanks Lindsay!!! I hate to rant on here but you guys understand how I'm feeling and DH really doesn't get it. He's trying to be sweet and helpful but he's just not good at it. He ends up frustrating me more.


----------



## Lindsay18

I tell DH that all the time. That you girls are the only ones that understand. He tries... Lol. Sometimes I just want to kick him in the stomach and say- that's a small example of how I feel in a nutshell lol.


----------



## jchic

Angie- I dont plan on leaving either!!

Pink- feel better girl!

Broody- yayy for Fia doing so well :)

Jenn- like Linds said- rant away! Group B strep just means they will give you antibiotics before and during labor, so dont worry about that. Also if you go into labor dont wait and go straight to hospital. Pink eye sucks but hopefully you get that cleared in a day or two. My DH tries too, but ends up annoying
Me bc although hes so helpful, they dont get it LOL. 
Hang in there!!!!! Your doc appt is right around the corner! 

Happy Easter to all you ladies xoox


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Michele.....so excited for u today!

Jenn...I hope u feel better soon.

Mamali....yayyyy for trigger! 

Hey Lindsay....hope your sleep was comfortable again...xoxo

How has everyone else been? Happy Easter to you all! Xoxo <3


----------



## Lindsay18

Kathy-
I did have a good night sleep thank you!!! Made some awesome deviled eggs this morning. They were a PAIN but came out pretty cool!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 48.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## bubumaci

Angie ... that thought has been popping up in my head too .... I hope that our ladies do stick around for us - if and when we get there!

Mamali .. ooooh - what time do I have to think of you tomorrow? :hugs:

Jenn :hugs::hugs::hugs: I hope you feel better soon and that the pink eye buggers off again! What does it think it's doing, bothering our Mama to be this coming week??!!!

I survived the Easter get-together! :happydance:

And Linds ... where is the 35 week picture that you promised me?! Two nights in a recliner now : you have no excuse :D :D :p :hugs:


----------



## Lindsay18

Bubu- I am cracking up!!! I LITERALLY just took it. Uploading now!! Xoxo


----------



## bubumaci

:D :hugs:
Lookin' good :)


----------



## Jenn76

Lindsay: I have the same counters in my kitchen and bathrooms. Cute bump pic! I've only taken a few bump pics the plan was to take a final bump pic when in labour. Now DH wants to take them today and I'm just so cranky I don't think I can muster up a smile. You always have such a nice glow. 

Bubu: Glad to hear you survived your Easter gathering. And no worries I fully intend on being there for you when you get your BFP too! Eventually we will have to start a new group in the parenting form so we can always stay connected. I'd miss you guys so much if everyone moved on. 

Thanks for the well wishes everyone. Feeling a bit more positive now. The eye is already starting to improve. I wish I knew how I managed to catch this seeing as how I am on bed rest and only go out to appointments and nobody has been by to visit with me. Hopefully none of you have this same luck when you're this pregnant.


----------



## Lindsay18

Aww Jenn I feel so bad for you:( I want to see a bump pic of you!!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Happy Easter everyone! I hope you all have great days today!

Bubu.... I'm so sorry to hear about your grandmother. I'm glad to hear you got things out in the open with your BIL and his wife. I'm having to do that with a few of my friends. I went to a children's Easter egg hunt/brunch. It's so frustrating to see friends of my parents and grandparents who always ask when I'm going to find a nice man to settle down with and start a family of my own. I want to scream and kick them half the time and cry the other half.

Lindsay... You look great! I am so glad the recliner has helped. My kitchen counters look just like yours. 

Jenn.... I'm so sorry you are uncomfortable, sick, and now have Pink eye on top of that. Hopefully your dr will induce when you see him this week!

Broody.... So nice to hear from you. Yay for Fia being back up to her birth weight!

Mamali...yay for trigger!

Prayin... How are you?

Angie... Like I said I have been thinking/feeling the same way about everyone being gone when I finally get my BFP. I haven't really wanted to go to a new thread because I already feel like I am comfortable and have my place in here. 

MrsC... How are things going without your hubby home? Did the girls still sleep better in the crib last night?

Drs.... I hope you are doing well! I'd love to see another pic of your LOs!

Pink, Almost, Jchic... How are you guys feeling/doing?

Stinas... I hope those babies are getting all snuggled in and comfy!

Az... How's it going?

Honey... I'm so sorry you are having a hard time. Fertility struggles are so much harder than anyone who is not going through them could understand. I saw a quote on Pinterest last night that really hit home "It's the kind of sadness to where you cry all the time, but more of like the sadness overwhelms your entire body, leaving your heart aching and your stomachs empty. Making you feel weak and tired. And yet you can't sleep because the sadness is in your dreams too. It's almost a sadness you can't escape." It seems to me that during different times during all this that is completely true.

Michelle.... I can't wait to hear what you are having!!!

Mo.... How are you?

AFM...I'm sorry I don't post in here all the time. I love reading and keeping up with you all. I am so excited that more of you will be having your babies soon and will hopefully be posting baby pics for us to see. I am in limbo right now on BCPs. I stop them on April 14th and get started with my second attempt at a FET. I'm hoping my lining decides to cooperate. I've been struggling with a lot of my pregnant friends that I see all the time. I look back on this past 17 months and get frustrated because I am no closer now than when I started. I'm trying to be positive and upbeat but its hard when the people in my life just really don't get it. 

Oiy... Sorry for the negativity. Im having dinner with my family so i get to snuggle with my nieces tonight. That always puts me in a better mood. 

I hope you all are doing really well!


----------



## Jenn76

Thanks! I have always hated having my picture taken. I'm one of those people that always blink, or make an awkward face just as they snap the pic. We will see how they come out. I have a hard time posting pics on here because 99% of the time I am on my iPad and it won't let me post from it.

BOMO: :hugs: I hope you feel better soon! I think you are closer to your BFP! Praying for you.


----------



## Lindsay18

BOMO- no worries. You know we get it! We all go through the negativity girl!! Xoxo

Jenn- that made me laugh lol!! Take one anyway!

Bubu- where in Germany do you live? My mom was born there and my grandma was asking. She lived there until she moved here when my mom was 3. In Kappeln.


----------



## Stinas

Happy Easter to all!!

Jenn - I hope you get better soon!!!

BOMO - FET time will be here faster than you think....its already April tom! Crazy! Enjoy the day with your family. 

Lindsay - Those eggs look great!!!


Question to all you pregnant ladies.......after transfer, how many days bed rest did you do? 
I only did the day of, yesterday I worked a double at work(16hrs)....I made sure I took it easy, sat a lot and didnt lift anything, or even bend much. Have off today and tom. I know a lot of people go directly to work right after transfer and some take a few days off. I am curious if it makes a difference. I figured if its going to stick, its going to stick, regardless of what you do, but just curious. 
First fresh round, I stayed home day of in bed, next few days I had off and didnt do much, but did go out and about. That didnt work, so going to work this time didnt sound too bad. 
Just thought I would ask and see your input on it.


----------



## Lindsay18

Thanks:)
I rested the day of and that's it. My transfer was on a Friday and the next day I went bridesmaid dress shopping with my friend and the other bridesmaids. I honestly don't think it matters. Just like you can't pee it out hahaha!!


----------



## Stinas

lol I didnt think so! I cant just sit there for days on the couch....it gets boring after a while.


----------



## bubumaci

Linds - we live in Munich :)


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

I did 4 days bed rest
Just getting u


----------



## Lindsay18

Bubu- oh ok. That's way south from where they lived:) just figured I would ask!


----------



## almosthere

Stinas-I was told no need for bedrest but to jus relax and not do anything that day really...well that sounds quite like bed rest hehe. I basically moped on the couch and in bed as much as possible but did get up and down as I pleased as I go crazy sitting too long and I felt pretty dang good! I think I was not as achey as soe because I did not have that many eggies retrieved...16 I think it was..

Bomo-I am doing well although had a horrid bout of morning sickness and almost threw up yesterdy. I was in the grocery store on my own and it just hit me out of no where! And BOMO please-no need for sorries-I completely understand, as I feel many of us on this blog do, about the stuggle of seeing friends, family, and EVEN strangers pregnant. I also feel that holidays and each AF just is a stuggle in the process of LTTTC. I truly hope this next round works for you!!!! HUGS <3


Hope all are having a relaxing day today! <3


----------



## MoBaby

Hey bomo thanks for asking. Not much going on here; lining scan in a week (apr 8)... Just taking my estrogen and waiting :) I stopped exercise because I'm afraid I'll start bleeding/spotting again so it's not worth it. I can't believe that in 2 weeks I'll be pupo!


----------



## Lindsay18

Mo- that's fantastic!!! Omg that's so soon!


----------



## Jenn76

Stinas: I went immediately back to work. I do have a desk job so it wasn't strenuous on me. 

Mobaby: So exciting!!!! Two weeks will fly by. Good Luck at your appointment.

AFM: Had a nice day with family. Exhausted after they left and clean up was done. I went and curled up in bed and started to have abdominal pains. They seemed constant so I wasn't thinking contractions. At the same time I felt some discharge come out. Still figured it is nothing so I just decided to sit up and see if it went away, and it did so I figured it ws nothing as per usual. Then about a half hour ago I got up to go pee and noticed a fairly large clear (I think) wet spot in my underwear, even soaked through my pants. I smelled it and it's not urine, basically had no strong smell kind of sweet. It's hard to say since I just had a bubble bath prior to putting the underwear on. So now I am totally confused..... I don't think I am having contractions, but baby A is very active right now so It is hard to tell with her poking me rotten. That plus I keep having coughing fits which make my bump feel like a rock. 

So I just put on a panty liner to see if I have more fluid leak, and I can see the colour. Not sure what to do. Could this be labour????? My loving DH just rolled over and said to wake him if I do think I should go to the hospital! :growlmad: Now he is snoring away beside me. So frustrating!!!!!!! Ahhhh so confused and google is not helping that much. So just going to sit here and wait :coffee:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Lindsay....those eggs look awesome. I love me some deviled eggs! Lol

Bomo....Im doing good thanks.....I stop my bcps on the 6th....the metformin no longer bother my stomach like they use to...I get an upset stomach here and there but nothing close to how I was in the beginning...I know how you feel....I went to church today and there was a couple in front of me with the cutest little boys...well the dad kept getting back up taking turns with each one because they were a bit restless. he turns to me after about the fifth time of getting up and smiles and says you want one....lol..I so bad wanted to tell him more than you know it....hehehehe...they were absolutely adorable! We will be there one day....and sooner than you know it <3

Has anyone heard from Michelle? 

Hope everyone had a great weekend! <3


----------



## MrsC8776

Jenn76 said:


> Stinas: I went immediately back to work. I do have a desk job so it wasn't strenuous on me.
> 
> Mobaby: So exciting!!!! Two weeks will fly by. Good Luck at your appointment.
> 
> AFM: Had a nice day with family. Exhausted after they left and clean up was done. I went and curled up in bed and started to have abdominal pains. They seemed constant so I wasn't thinking contractions. At the same time I felt some discharge come out. Still figured it is nothing so I just decided to sit up and see if it went away, and it did so I figured it ws nothing as per usual. Then about a half hour ago I got up to go pee and noticed a fairly large clear (I think) wet spot in my underwear, even soaked through my pants. I smelled it and it's not urine, basically had no strong smell kind of sweet. It's hard to say since I just had a bubble bath prior to putting the underwear on. So now I am totally confused..... I don't think I am having contractions, but baby A is very active right now so It is hard to tell with her poking me rotten. That plus I keep having coughing fits which make my bump feel like a rock.
> 
> So I just put on a panty liner to see if I have more fluid leak, and I can see the colour. Not sure what to do. Could this be labour????? My loving DH just rolled over and said to wake him if I do think I should go to the hospital! :growlmad: Now he is snoring away beside me. So frustrating!!!!!!! Ahhhh so confused and google is not helping that much. So just going to sit here and wait :coffee:

Stopping in real quick... any spotting? Is it a lot of fluid? When is your next appointment? Sorry about your DH :growlmad:


----------



## Pink gerbera

Jenn I'm not sure. The only thing I'd say is if you were labouring I think you'd def know about it. Some people can have a 'show' of fluid a couple of hours/days before labour starts maybe that's what it was? 
Hope everyone had a good Easter and a good day today. Desperate to hear from Michelle...


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn- idk! I would be concerned too! I guess see how you feel in the next little bit and if anymore liquid or contractions I would just go! Worst case they see you home but maybe that will push the doctor to say now is the time!! Let us know!

Michelle- ????? !!!


----------



## bubumaci

Hihi ... I know what Michelle is having.... (check her journal) :) :)
But where are you Michelle?! Hope everything is OK! :hugs:


----------



## Jenn76

Thanks ladies! MrsC, It was about an inch and a half in diameter in my underwear and enough to soak through that as well as my yoga pants, so not a lot and No spotting. I have a BPP test tomorrow at 2:30 and my OB asked me to have him paged so he can check my cervix and come up with an induction plan. I had really bad pains most of the night all up my bump but I was also coughing for 3 hours straight. It's super hard to tell if my coughing is causing the contractions or labour. I'm now sitting up more and the coughing is spaced out more and the pain is now just lower abdomin and not as bad. No more fluid leaking but I have had to pee a lot last night and I feel like the baby is lower, almost like I can feel her. So I'm just playing it by ear. I'll go in if I have more discharge or the contractions get stronger.

Ahh I just checked Michelle's journal, thanks Bubu! Congrats Michelle! Love the reveal method! Was DS excited to be part of the big reveal?


----------



## jchic

Jenn, is this amniotic fluid? EEKKK!!! I think you may be really close and your body is gearing up to have those babies :)

So excited for your appointment! I have been having tons of pain and cramping too, I know it hurts, so hang in there.


----------



## Jenn76

Jess: I think it was amniotic fluid. I've had discharge in varying colours through out the entire pregnancy and sorry for TMI but they always smell like really strong urine, kind of like cat urine. This was clear and watery, just left a large wet spot on my underwear as if I peed. It has a sweet smell to it not at all like urine. But I haven't had any since to make me think it is a small leak. I'm still having cramps but I have had them off and on for a week now. The one good thing is that this is giving me hope that my cervix is dilating and then I won't need the gel, they can just break my water. We shall see tomorrow. 

Sounds like you aren't that far off either, fx that you have your lo's in a couple weeks.


----------



## jchic

I think thats what it is too. They will check your cervix tomorrow and check your Amniotic Fluid levels I am sure and you will go from there. I get that too. Sometimes my leaking I think is also urine, but the other times the spots are like you are describing, but when I went they said it wasnt leaking, I was closed and levels were good in the sacs. You are further along than I am though, so I bet this is what it is. The cramps can also be your cervix contracting down low and softening and preparing for delivery by starting to dilate! I hope this is the case and you can get started. At this point, your babies are completely healthy and ready to meet their mama, so lets get them out! What time is your appt?


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn I think it's going to happen sooner than you thought! Tomorrow is my birthday- heard its a good day to have those babies!!! :)


----------



## michelle01

Hi girls!! Sorry I just posted in my journal last night; I was on my phone and it was near dead. I was also soooo exhausted from the weekend to the point of my legs about to give out :wacko: 

So I know some of you checked my journal ;) I wanted to do the balloon with confetti and they just couldn't; and couldn't guarantee that it would not pop. So I went to Carters, got a blue and pink outfit and she wrapped the one it was in a fedex box. We had DS open it yesterday. We are team :blue: And BNB won't let me upload a video :nope: We are so excited; I will admit I was in complete shock! I would have bet money that we were having a girl. DH was happy, but I think he really wanted a girl ;) Now to figure out a name; DH is soooo darn stubborn. He doesn't like anything I do. And we have always had a girls name picked out, no disagreeing there!! And DS, we kept telling him he was going to have a baby brother and he didn't get it...LOL

Jenn - I hope all is OK!! I am sure you LO's are coming soon...hopefully this week and glad the pink eye is getting better :hugs:

Stinas - YAY for being PUPO :)

Angie - You are also stuck with me; not leaving here as I feel we have all become close ;)

Lindsay - How sweet of your parents and happy you are getting some sleep and more comfortable ;) 

Getting - So nice to see you on here again; glad things are going well with Fia!!

Hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## Lindsay18

Michelle- as I said in your journal congratulations on team blue!!! DH and I were the SAME WAY!!! Had girls name all picked out. Then when we knew it was a boy it was QUITE a struggle! Not a fun experience actually. I hope you have more fun picking a name out then we did... Lol! So happy for you!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Congrats Michelle!!!!!


----------



## azlissie

Congrats on being team blue, Michelle! I've been having a really hard time thinking of a name, too - I was so set on my girl name that I barely even thought about a boy. Our little guys will probably be born pretty close together!

I definitely plan on sticking around this board - I want to see everyone get their BFPs!!


----------



## michelle01

Thanks everyone; I have a feeling it is going to be a fight to pick a name :( DH won't agree with ANYTHING I like! And I am not being difficult at all; he has ONE name picked out and I don't care for it. I am thinking the middle name will be Philip after DH's brother; he is the one with the brain tumor and I think it would special if we did that. DH said "I don't know" UGH! So the fun begins!


----------



## Jenn76

Jess: Appointment is at 2:30

Michelle: I had the same problem with my DH. I had two names picked out for my future children since I was quite young. I kept them to myself and two years ago my cousin had a daughter and used my name :dohh: And then DH refused the name I had for my son. He keeps suggesting family names from his family and I don't want to name them after people, plus I hate the names. It took us a long time to agree. Very frustrating process so I feel for you. It sucks that they won't let you post the video. Congrats again!!!!


----------



## jchic

Michelle - congrats on TEAM BLUE!!!!! I am so excited for you!


----------



## michelle01

Jenn & Lindsay - What names did you decide on? Or is that a secret still?

Oh and DH doesn't want any traditional names :dohh: Really, I don't get it. MEN!


----------



## drsquid

sorry for not commenting... i read many pages in 1 batch. 

stinas- i did no rest at all and they stuck

names- up and downside to being single is i didnt have to get anyone to agree but i had to come up with names by myself, no one to screen them. 

so exciting for all of you who are so close. enjoy the kicks etc, you will miss them. it is so weird when you are holding the bsby and get a gas grumble or whatever and thnk it is the baby

afm- still struggling with breastfeeding. they will fight it sometimes. or they will nurse for ages then take a ton from the bottle. went to a lactation person last week but the babies wouldnt wake up. trying again today. cant wait to see their weight as oliver feels quite heavy now. they both spit up a ton and have gotten it down my shirt and grandmas. oliver also has repeatedly peed and pooped on grandma. he is otherwise a mellow dude. lila goes from calm to hysterical in seconds. neat to see different personalities already


----------



## MoBaby

HI DRS! Nice to hear from you :) Glad babies are doing well. Sorry BF has been an issue. Hopefully as they get stronger they BF better :)


----------



## Jenn76

Michelle: Our names are Emma and Christopher. We both agreed that we wanted non original names that you can easily say and spell. I wasn't into trying to come up with original names to avoid them being in school with kids with the same name. I was born in the 70's and Jennifer was very popular and it never bothered me. With girls we actually came up with a few that we agreed on and then really struggled to narrow it down. With boys we literally had two completely different lists and could not agree on any. So we had to go through a name book and list them all. Finally we got to Christoper and both said we didn't mind that. With middle names I let him name Emma after his mom that passed away in 2006, Louise. Cant say I'm fond of the name but how could I say no. For Christopher we argued and argued and argued over it. He was so stubborn! I wanted a short name since his first is longer so I picked Ryan, he wanted Stanley after his grandfather. I refused because that's not fair for his family to get both middle names after them and my family to get nothing. So it went undecided until recently when DH finally gave in. I was at the point where I was just going to do it anyway. Fighting over middle names is so pointless they are rarely going to use them. I like your Phillip idea it's a nice name and I would have thought your DH would appreciate the Gesture. 

DrS: Sounds like both Oliver and lila are doing great. I hope the lactation person will be able to help with he BFing. Good luck at your appointment I hope both have gained decent weight.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Jenn. . . sounds like you are getting close! 

Drs. . . It must be great to see your LO's personalities coming out. 

Michelle. . . congrats again on team blue!

Mo. . . not much longer for your lining check. I can completely understand the not working out. 

Almost. . . I hope you are feeling better today and your MS isn't so bad!

Kathy. . . I can't remember, are you doing a FET or fresh cycle? Sounds like you quit taking BCPs a week before I do.

Hi everyone else! I am SO glad to hear that many of you will be hanging around still. I am looking forward to being able to share when I get my BFP with all of you. 

Thank you all for listening to my frustration yesterday. I am constantly going up and down with my emotions and get frustrated that there is no one I know to really talk to who understand. I have a few friends who have gone through fertility treatments but they had they DH there with them. I feel like it's a slightly different thing to be doing it by yourself (not easier or harder, just different). I have also been sick for the past week and I am a big baby (emotion wise) when I get sick. I cry at EVERYTHING!! I'm finally feeling a little better.

Only 5 days of school until Spring Break. I haven't decided what I am going to do besides the busy stuff I have to do (get my carpets cleaned, put new tires on the car, dentist, ob, have the car detailed) all that fun stuff. 

I hope you all have TERRIFIC days!!


----------



## Stinas

Jenn - uhhhh...ALL men are the same!!! Did you call the doc?

Michelle - YAYYYYY for team blue!!!!! :happydance::happydance:

Drsquid - I kept you in mind when I worked a double sat....I knew you worked, so Im like I should be fine...but you always have it in back of you mind. Im sorry BF is easier for you. When do you go back to work?

BOMO - uhhh...i hate colds!!! I still have my stupid annoying cough that does not want to let go...super frustrating! 

I agree with BOMO.......you pregnant ladies better stick around after the babies come! We will be here until we are ALL pregnant....then we can make our own pregnancy thread! :thumbup::flower:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi Bomo...I am doing an FET ....it all depends on my results from my blood work on the 11th (insulin levels)....and that's only if I get my AF on the 6th...hopefully my body goes according to plan. Other than that...they never told me the rest of the schedule..lol


----------



## MoBaby

Hi Stinas how are you feeling??? :)


----------



## Mamali

Hello everyone, had ER today. They got 5 eggs :nope:, am really feeling down right now, not happy with the number. To top it all off DH's sperm was not good, he had to give again and they were still not really that good. Maybe they might do icsi, I don't know. I don't even know what am feeling right now:cry::cry: I guess we will know tomorrow


----------



## bubumaci

Oh, Sweetie - please don't feel down. If the sperm isn't good, then they probably will do (ought to do) ICSI and there the chances of fertilisation are really good! :hugs:
But you've had an operation today, relax, get a hot water bottle, and be pampered!! <3


----------



## MrsC8776

GettingBroody said:


> Hi girls! Hope you are all well! Been trying to keep up on here but I just can't seem to find the time (or maybe the energy!) Anyway just wanted to post really quickly to let you all know that we are getting on fine! Fia is back to her birth weight this week so hopefully will keep gaining weight now. She is still on her cpap machine and has occasional apnoeas and desats but these are all things she should grow out of as her lungs mature. Thinking of you all!!! :hugs:

I'm so glad to hear things are going well. I was actually thinking of you and Fia the other day. You are doing great! :flower:



Jenn76 said:


> MrsC: Thanks for the kind words! I've been so miserable this week that feel like I'm on the verge of a nervous breakdown. Probably not that dramatic but definitely on the verge of tears daily. Last checked I was measuring 48 weeks. I'm not sure how that stacks up to the average twin bump. I feel huge, and it is dificult to get around. How are things going since your hubby left? I'm sure you are handling it as you are a strong lady but I can imagine how tough it must be.
> 
> AFM: Tested Bubu's theory this week and bad luck does come in threes!
> 1) Tested positive for Group b strep
> 2) Came down with a nasty flu/cold bug
> 3) Had to go to emergency last night because my eye was bothering me and it turns out to be pink eye!!!
> 
> Beginning to think I am cursed! I've never had pink eye before and it sucks! I've got his horrible white discharge poring out of my eye. Add that to my runny nose, constant cough and headaches I just feel like death. No sleep again last night and having a really hard time breathing today. Makes me glad the babies are safe and sound in my womb. I'm worried they could come and get exposed to my cold and pink eye. By Wednesday the meds should have cleared up my eye enough to not be contagious anymore. This also screws my family Easter plans going to have to stay away from everyone.
> 
> So there's my rant for the day. I'm having a one person pity party for myself.
> 
> I hope everyone else has a great Easter today!!!!

First of all good luck at your appointment today! Hopefully you have some progress. Second, try not to worry about the group B test. Some penicillin and you are good to go. If you are allergic they have another medicine that will work the same. Can't remember what it is called but I had to have it. Sorry to hear you also have a cold and pink eye. Doesn't sound like fun at all. I hope it all clears up soon. 

I'm doing good. Raising two babies on my own with no help is a little challenging but we are making it work. All those people who said you don't need two of everything were crazy! I'm glad I do because otherwise I'd lose my mind. It's stressful and honestly not easy at all. On top of everything else I fell down the stairs yesterday and messed up my knee pretty good. :wacko: Gotta keep on going though.



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Happy Easter everyone! I hope you all have great days today!
> 
> Angie... Like I said I have been thinking/feeling the same way about everyone being gone when I finally get my BFP. I haven't really wanted to go to a new thread because I already feel like I am comfortable and have my place in here.
> 
> MrsC... How are things going without your hubby home? Did the girls still sleep better in the crib last night?
> 
> AFM...I'm sorry I don't post in here all the time. I love reading and keeping up with you all. I am so excited that more of you will be having your babies soon and will hopefully be posting baby pics for us to see. I am in limbo right now on BCPs. I stop them on April 14th and get started with my second attempt at a FET. I'm hoping my lining decides to cooperate. I've been struggling with a lot of my pregnant friends that I see all the time. I look back on this past 17 months and get frustrated because I am no closer now than when I started. I'm trying to be positive and upbeat but its hard when the people in my life just really don't get it.
> 
> Oiy... Sorry for the negativity. Im having dinner with my family so i get to snuggle with my nieces tonight. That always puts me in a better mood.
> 
> I hope you all are doing really well!

You better stay in here!! Everyone has a place in here and we are suppose to stick together until the end. Some of us even beyond that. 

:hugs: So sorry you are having a rough time. We all understand and we are here for you. I hope you had a good dinner and got some good snuggles in. :) 



MoBaby said:


> Hey bomo thanks for asking. Not much going on here; lining scan in a week (apr 8)... Just taking my estrogen and waiting :) I stopped exercise because I'm afraid I'll start bleeding/spotting again so it's not worth it. I can't believe that in 2 weeks I'll be pupo!

You will be PUPO in no time!! 



drsquid said:


> sorry for not commenting... i read many pages in 1 batch.
> 
> stinas- i did no rest at all and they stuck
> 
> names- up and downside to being single is i didnt have to get anyone to agree but i had to come up with names by myself, no one to screen them.
> 
> so exciting for all of you who are so close. enjoy the kicks etc, you will miss them. it is so weird when you are holding the bsby and get a gas grumble or whatever and thnk it is the baby
> 
> afm- still struggling with breastfeeding. they will fight it sometimes. or they will nurse for ages then take a ton from the bottle. went to a lactation person last week but the babies wouldnt wake up. trying again today. cant wait to see their weight as oliver feels quite heavy now. they both spit up a ton and have gotten it down my shirt and grandmas. oliver also has repeatedly peed and pooped on grandma. he is otherwise a mellow dude. lila goes from calm to hysterical in seconds. neat to see different personalities already

I hope the LC can help you. I know that if I were 100% BF I would be having troubles as well. Ava needs to have premie nipples on her bottles otherwise she chokes. She doesn't always stay latched on to her bottles either. Fully pumping is most likely the only reason my girls are getting any breast milk at all. 

Michelle~ Congrats again on expecting a little boy! 

Mam~ I hope ER went well today!! 

Sorry if I missed anyone. I had a list of replies but I've had to stop this reply about 5 times so I've lost my train of thought. :dohh:


----------



## MoBaby

Prayin; We will have our FETS close! FX for us both :)

Mam: Dont worry about the sperm. My DH has just enough sperm per sample and they are crappy and we make good embryos. They will ICSI them just to be sure. Im sure those eggies were fantastic they retrieved!
Hi MrsC good to hear from you. Glad to here babies are well. I can only imagine what raising 2 newborns alone would be like. You are very strong!


----------



## Lindsay18

Wow so much since I read last!!! Well our name is a secret, but I'll tell you ladies:) we decided on Reiken William. We wanted something unique but not like "Apple" or "Blue Ivy" lol. William is my dads name and it wasn't even a discussion. We are super close with my parents. Not DH's. 

Mrs- so good to hear from you! Glad the ladies are well!!!

Mamali- if you're not sure about the ICSI I would ask for peace of mind but I'm sure they will and then you'll be fine!

BOMO- we are all here for you:) xoxo

Kathy- how u doing girl?!


----------



## Stinas

Mo - I am doing good. PIO shots are starting to lump, but thats about it. Beta is monday. 
How are you? FET is coming up...lucky day, my birthday:happydance:!

Mamali - Try to stay positive! All you need is one! ICSI is great! Dont put yourself down over the sperm....my dh's sperm was from tissue taken from his balls, and we got pretty good results this time.....so dont think you won't!!! 

Lindsay - oooooo cute name!!!


----------



## Jenn76

BOMO: Sounds like a productive spring break. I love busy work, it makes you feel accomplished once it is completed. 

Stinas: I'm waiting this out on my own I figure my body will tell me when it is time. How are you feeling? Tired? Crampy? Peeing on any sticks? :dust:

Kathy: Getting so close! I hope AF arrives on schedule! 

Mamali: I only had 4 eggs retrieved so 5 isn't bad. Three of mine fertilized and two made it to day 5 blasts. So don't fret over that number you can still get a few great embryo's. ICSI is probably your best bet for fertilization. I'm surprised they didn't discuss that with you right away. And like Mo said you can still get great embryos even if the sperm isn't the best. FX for you. :dust:

MrsC: Ouch! I actually fell from the stairs the other day too, landed on my knees on ceramic tiles. I didn't tell DH because he would get mad at me for going downstairs when I am so sick. I was trying to get laundry done incase we do get induced tomorrow. :dohh: Glad to hear you do need two of everything since we went that way as well. One week down five to go, right? I really do feel for you. :hugs: it's one thing to handle all the feedings, diapers, naps, etc but to have to pack up two newborns just to run to the store to get a loaf of bread if you needed one. You take those kind of things for granted before you have kids. You are a champion!

Mobaby: how are you? Getting really close for you too. Can't wait to hear you are PUPO.

Lindsay: I love the name! I don't get some of the names celebrities are coming up with. I heard a name recently that I thought was crazy, L-a (pronounced Ladasha). I just don't get it, I guess I'm too old to understand how these things are cool.


----------



## Lindsay18

Thanks ladies!! 
Jenn- love yours too!!!
Mrs- I can't believe you fell down the stairs!!! Omg glad you're ok!


----------



## Stinas

Jenn - I am tired and crampy, but, im blaming it on the PIO. No POAS yet. I am only 3dp5dt, so im sure it will be BFN, so I wont waste my time. I am scared to test....I dont want to be disappointed. 

All pregnant ladies.......when did you feel any different and when did you test?


----------



## Lindsay18

Stinas- you know I didn't test. I'm a chicken. Lol. I didn't feel different really at all. I was so bloated from the shots etc that I really didn't have "symptoms".


----------



## jchic

Stinas- I tested at 5dp6dt and was soooo certain I wasnt prego bc I
Only felt crampy like my period was coming! Testing is hard. You had a 5 day transfer right? Maybe test in 4 days? 

Jenn- I loveeeee those names! They were on my short list! We settled on michael (dh's name) and Ava. Im so excited for your appt tomorrow!!! You better update! I have an appt too. One at 9am (scan) and then 10:30am with obgyn

Linds- happy early bday! Hope u have a great one!


----------



## jchic

Kathy- soooo close now!

Mamali- please dont worry icsi is great! My fingers are crossed tight!

Mo- almost time!

Bomo- yayyy for break!!!!


----------



## almosthere

WOW! Busy day on here today! 

Stinas-I really did not think my IVF with ICSI worked...I was bloated but that was about it! IVF meds mask pregnancy symptoms because you get lots of "false preg. symptoms" anyways from it...so I wouldn't even worry about having or not having symptoms. SO excited for you to test if you are testing before beta, eeek!

Lindsay-I LOVE that name!!! Mine is also secret-Liam Michael B. =)

Mam-you have a good shot-please dont be down on yourself! The ICSI worked for me I got 11 eggs compared to some who got 30 or 40 which made me worry that something was wrong but I got 2 frosties and 1 lucky embryo which is now a baby boy ready to meet the world soon! It can work for you too chin up girl!!! =)


----------



## almosthere

mrsc-glad to hear all is going well!!

mo-you are getting super close so excitingg ahh!!

for those who I may have missed I hope you are all doing...FABULOUS =)


----------



## Jenn76

Stinas: I started testing on day 3 after 5dt, I knew it would be negative so I didn't let it bother me. I actually wanted to see the negative so that when it changed to positive I would know it was real not trigger. On day 4 it came up negative but after ten minutes a faint line appeared but disappeared again. On day 5 I got my BFP! The important thing with testing is not to let it get to you and know that it could take several days for the HCG to register so you are not out until beta! 

Jess: Michael is my brothers name, and Ava was on my list too. Good Picks! Good luck at your scan tomorrow! 

Almost: Good pick as well!


----------



## Lindsay18

Thanks Jess!!

Thanks Almost!!! I love your name too!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Love all the names!


----------



## Stinas

Jess - Yeah, I had a 5dt. 

Jenn - I know but its soooo hard, especially after going through this already. Im scared of another BFN. 

Love everyones names!!! 

We go by tradition, which is naming after the fathers parents. I dont mind either of my in-laws names.....FIL is John, which is my brothers and my fathers fathers name(died when I was small,so I didnt know him really)....my MIL is Angeliki....Angela in english. Only thing is that by BIL has 4 kids, so he kind of took all the names already lol We were thinking if we had a boy to name him after my BIL, since he has been helping us with IVF finances. Its the only way I can think of a better thank you. 
I have been driving DH nuts! In the car I was like "slow down, theres 4 of us in here you know?!" lol "were hungry" lol Im letting the embryos know they are welcomed, maybe they will decide to stick around.....as silly as that sounds, it cant hurt right? :flower::winkwink:


----------



## Jenn76

Gotta think positive!!!! This will be your time. :dust:


----------



## Lindsay18

Just finished the 3 pieces of wall art I was making for my baby boy's nursery!!! Thought I would share:)
1 of 3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Lindsay18

2 of 3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Lindsay18

3 of 3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

MoBaby said:


> Prayin; We will have our FETS close! FX for us both :)
> 
> Mam: Dont worry about the sperm. My DH has just enough sperm per sample and they are crappy and we make good embryos. They will ICSI them just to be sure. Im sure those eggies were fantastic they retrieved!
> Hi MrsC good to hear from you. Glad to here babies are well. I can only imagine what raising 2 newborns alone would be like. You are very strong!

Whooohoooo!!!! Yayyyyyyy! Fingers and toes crossed for all of us <3


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Very nice!!!!! Lindsay


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

jchic said:


> Kathy- soooo close now!
> 
> Mamali- please dont worry icsi is great! My fingers are crossed tight!
> 
> Mo- almost time!
> 
> Bomo- yayyy for break!!!!

It felt so far away when all the delays kept popping up and now its right around the corner!!!! 

I am also anxious about the next group of girls and when each of you give birth! It gives me so much hope! How are u feeling?


----------



## Stinas

super cute Lindsay!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Stinas said:


> super cute Lindsay!

How are u feeling stinas?


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Those are super cute Lindsay! I love all of the names you all have picked out. I have one boy name and 2 girl names I love already picked out.


----------



## Stinas

PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> super cute Lindsay!
> 
> How are u feeling stinas?Click to expand...

Im good...just getting anxious lol 
How are you?


----------



## bubumaci

Wow - Linds - you really are good at art! :)

So many pages appeared overnight! 
Mrs - what are you doing falling down stairs ... and J : you shouldn't be falling down stairs, you're sick! :hugs:

I'm loving all the names :) We have our two secret favourite first names (well, I do) : Isabella and Aaron. I have said to DH, that since our surname is German, I would like to have English and Hungarian first names :D (Besides, I really don't like how German names sound - Hungarian names are really beautiful - but then, I don't know if his parents would be able to pronounce them .. my MIL has trouble with my Stepmum's name : Joan :D) ...

Mamali - how are you doing? Do you have your fertility report? :hugs:


----------



## Mamali

hello everyone, and thanks a million for your support, it really helped me through yesterday :hugs::flower:

Bubu still waiting for their call hun, DH keeps saying he is going to call them, i told him to wait but i don't think he can :haha:

pls a quick question, i was given cyclogest pessaries yesterday, and i inserted it at night but it just melted and leaked out of me. maybe am not putting it right, help please :blush:. how do i insert it, lying on my back or squatting down?


----------



## bubumaci

That is sweet, that DH is raring to go :) "down boy" :D :D

I wouldn't worry about the progesterone. I have used utrogest (which are little balls) as well as a different type of progesterone (inserted with an applicator). The balls "melt" as you say - a bit like the little oil balls we can put in the bath :) But it doesn't all leak out, only some does. The rest is inside, lining everything and being absorbed. You can insert them however you feel comfortable (bit like a tampon) - if you find it easier lying down / squatting down - then do that. But don't worry, it is not all leaking out and it will be doing its job :) :hugs:


----------



## Mamali

Thank you bubu :hugs::flower:

some how i was able to stop DH from calling :haha:. They just called, and four eggs have fertilised, so we are doing a 3dt which is thursday :happydance:


----------



## Pink gerbera

Mamali great news! Hooray for Thursday. I had cyclogest too and they always leaked. When I asked doc she said the progesterone is absorbed in 30 mins then the substance leaks out so no need to worry. 

Lindsay - loving the art work :)

Loving all the names girls. We're waiting to see them although we have got some names we love picked out :)

Stinas - I'm so sure this is your turn :)


----------



## bubumaci

Congratulations on such a great fertilisation report Mamali :) See :hugs: All fingers and toes are crossed for nice 3dt on Thursday :)


----------



## Jenn76

Happy Birthday Lindsay!!! :cake: I would love to have my babies share this day with you, but I'm thinking even if I can get induced today they wont arrive until tomorrow at the earliest. Love the wall art, you are so talented! 

Mamali: Congrats on an excellent fertilization report!!! Good Luck on Thursday!!

Bubu: Love the names as well! It's so funny with the pronouncing thing I often forget on here that we are all from different countries and I always picture everyone sounding like me. Obviously I know that's not true but as you read posts you hear your own voice. Sometimes I go to the name thread and when I see the names I think why would you name them that nobody could pronounce it, not thinking that in their country it is probably as common as Christopher is here.


----------



## bubumaci

Oooh .. I forgot ... Happy Happy Birthday Lindsay :) :) :hugs: :cake:

Jenn - well, it really is just the pronunciation that bothers me here - the names are the same. I love the name Christopher, for example (in fact, that is my first favourite, before Aaron) - the English pronunciation! But in Germany, it would either end up being Kristoph (and is quite a hard pronunciation) or Kristopher - but again still sounding much harder :( Like David for example - in English, it is "day-vid" in Germany the a is more like the a in mad (UK English, not US English) or even a u (somewhere between the two) *lol* And Hungarian names are so beautiful, I find - Laszló, Gábor, Sándor, Tamás, Attila, Zoltán - but try getting them to pronounce those names here (or in an English speaking country) :D :D wouldn't do that to the poor dear :D
I think they would struggle with Aaron too - but I think the name is so nice. I like Aidan too - and Graham I like (my Dad's middle name) - but I can't imagine them getting their heads around that over here *loool* 

Oh, Jenn ... good luck - I wonder whether you will get going today... Oooooh how exciting... :) :hugs:


----------



## sekky

Hello ladies. 

I have been MIA here for a while. Its because there is nothing new happening with me.

Mamali - yay for a great fertilization report. Fx crossed for a 3 day transfer. 

Jenn, jess and pink - no long now before you wonderful ladies meet your babies and forget all the discomfort.


----------



## sekky

Lindsay - happy bday. Those are lovely work of art u have there.

Kathy - time have a way of flying by faster than we think

Mrs C - sorry about the stairs. I believe you are coping fine with girls in DH's absence.

Dr S - good to hear from you and to know your babies are doing well too

Stinas - keeping everything crossed for you that they snuggle in fine. Stick embies stick


----------



## sekky

Bubu - when is your trip? Or are you there already? And yay for a nice easter lunch with your in-laws

BOMO and MO- how are you ladies doing

Angie - how are you too dear

Broody - hope fia is doing better and you are fine too. 

Honey - thinking of you and hope time flies fast for you too.

AFM - AF showed up on the 30th. Called the clinic yesterday and my next appoint is April 3.


----------



## Jenn76

:hi: Sekky! What kind of cycle ar you doing this time??


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Happy Birthday Lindsay!!

Yay Mamali!!!!

Good Luck at your appt today Jenn!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hi Sekky... I'm doing ok. Broke out in hives yesterday UGH!! I'm still a little itchy but not as bad. How are you?


----------



## michelle01

I LOVE all the names :) I am getting my list ready for DH; plan to give him about 30 or so names so he has no choice to either pick one of come up with his own list! I have a few favorites...like Aiden, Gavin, Cole, Parker. So we shall see; at least we have a few months to figure that out.

Jenn - GOOD LUCK today ;) I am hoping we hear some good news on your LO's!!!

Lindsay - LOVE the wall art; you are so talented ;) Happy Birthday!!!!

Hi Sekky :hi:

Bomo - OUCH, how did you get the hives??

Mamali - Great report; good luck Thursday!

I want to try to breastfeed this LO; I didn't with DS, he had issues when he was born, acid reflux and we found at 7 weeks he had a blockage in his stomach that required surgery :( But I really want to try for this one and I know that others have called their insurance company for the pump. When do I call them to get this?


----------



## bubumaci

Hi Sekky :wave: oooh - you start tomorrow, that's exciting. What is the plan?
We are still in cold Germany ... flying out to almost equally cold Chicago on Friday :)


----------



## sekky

Michelle - baby am so sorry I didn't ask about you. I love the revealing method you used. And sweet I appauld you for over coming the temptation of opening the envelope earlier. 

Jenn - am going down the ivf route this time

Bomo - hugs. Hope its gets better soon

Bubu - don't know the plan yet. But I think I will be starting fully on cd21. Will find out tomorrow when I visit the clinic. We don't get that much cold here in Nigeria. In fact its still hot here


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Good Morning <3

Stinas...I can imagine how anxious you must be!! Are you going to POAS? 

Great News Mamali!!

Sekky - I agree with you. I never thought it would get here as quickly as it did. Can't wait to hear your update tomorrow!

_*HAPPY BIRTHDAY LINDSAY!!!!!!!!!!*_!


----------



## Lindsay18

Thanks for the art compliments and birthday wishes, ladies!!! 30 isn't so bad so far HAHAHA!!!

Mamali - the progesterone inserts were gross LOL I leaked all the time. But it's better than the shots as far as I'm concerned!!!

Michelle - What insurance do you have? I have Horizon and they gave me a list of medical providers to call for the pump. I am covered 100% if I get one from their providers. Basically, I called and they told me that they reserved one for me (after receiving the faxed prescription from my OB) and that I have to wait until he is born to pick it up or have it shipped. The one I got it from is close enough to pick it up though. However, I got a call yesterday from the provider (which is a pharmacy) and they told me that they received new information from the insurance company stating that I can pick it up anytime now. SO I will be getting the pump this week :) It's definitely worth a call to your insurance company!!!


----------



## Mamali

really Lindsay, i was thinking the shots would be better :haha:. Happy birthday dear :cake:


----------



## Lindsay18

Thank you!!!
NO WAY As far as I heard about how painful they are (since you have to do them in your butt muscle), I'd rather the gross leaking. I just wore a pad and called it a day LOL!


----------



## bubumaci

Oh - you don't know how I am envying your warm weather! I am so fed up of snow and winter and cold :cold: ... am a sun worshipper! And my DH (this is where we are north pole and south pole) hates the heat and as soon as it's a bit warmer, asks "when's it going to snow" ... and I promptly snap "way too soon for me" :D :D
The year I lived in Australia, I was in heaven :)

Linds ... I knew you were looking young in your pictures :) Welcome to the 3-in-the-front-group :) :hugs: I don't know about anyone else, but so far I have found my thirties to be pretty much the best decade yet :)


----------



## bubumaci

and I agree with Lindsay on that one - much happier with the little balls / with the applicator than having to jam any more needles in me :D


----------



## Lindsay18

HAHA Bubu - 3 in the front group - that made me laugh! You look young too!!! How old could you possibly be?! (If you don't mind me asking LOL)


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

I have no idea what has caused the hives! A friend thinks it's stress. . . I'm not sure. No new meds, foods, soups, detergents or anything.

The benadryl is helping but I am still itchy.

I have never done the PIO shots always inserted them. I hate the goopiness but I did the same thing Lindsay. . . put on a pad and called it good. 

This cycle I will be doing estrogen in oil shots and I'm a little nervous about that. It's not at all as easy to give yourself a shot in the butt (it's hard to reach!) as it is to do one in the belly.


----------



## Stinas

Happy Birthday Lindsay!!! 

On my phone... Will do personals later! 

Mamali - that's great report!!!!


----------



## bubumaci

:) Lindsay ... going on 38 in August ;) But I am lucky and you are right - I look much younger and am usually estimated to be in my late twenties to max. early thirties. Have inherited good genes :D (and wasn't one of those kids always desperate to look older ... but was happy to know that, if it says like this, I will be looking younger in my older age *grin*) :)

btw - in the picture I was 35 :) (so as old as you are weeks with LO :) )


----------



## Lindsay18

Awww Bubu - so cute! I look young for my age too. Always guessed to be much younger - as are my mom and Grandma - must be a German thing ;) right?! That's the German side of my family LOL!

Thanks, Stinas :)!!!

BOMO - I'm sorry you're dealing with that!! Hives are the worst because there's not much you can do about it besides taking some meds and hoping they work :( Feel better!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Mamali....Lindsay...Bubu....as much as I hate those darn PIO shots....can't wait to start them! it means I'm that much closer! hahahahaha...Never thought I would say that and I am sure after I'm being jabbed I will think differently! lmao!!!!

Would love the inserts instead! 

Bomo...hope you feel better soon...xoxoxo


----------



## bubumaci

*lol* Prayin' ... that's just how I have felt when starting the treatment (and I am a needle-a-phobe - so that's really saying something) :)

@ Lindsay - actually, I am not at all German! I was born in England. Pretty much my whole family is from Hungary. Maternal side all Hungarian. Paternally, my Dad was born in Scotland, Hungarian Dad and Viennese Mom, Grandparents on his maternal side were from Hungary and the Czech Republik (well Czechoslovakia back then)... so I am guessing that with me, it is the Eastern European genes. My DH is 100% Bavarian though :)


----------



## michelle01

Lindsay - I have Blue Cross Blue Shield, PPO; really good insurance plan. So I will call them this week and find out! Even if this LO won't latch, I can at least pump!! I wish I had done that with DS. However I was so afraid of pumping having breast implants several years ago. But I am going to try. And great you are close to get it and before your LO is born. How do they expect you to wait till birth; you would want it with you at the hospital so you could start right away!!!

Bomo - Hopefully the itching stops soon; I have never had them, but I could only imagine how uncomfortable that is.

Mamali - NO WAY I would want those PIO shots!! The inserts may leak, but the pad does the trick for that.


----------



## jchic

Happy Birthday Linds!

Michelle - def check with the insurance company. Mine covered a hospital grade double electric pump at 100% and I got it last week. Most insurance companies cover it, and by 2014 all insurance companies have to cover it so definitely check!

How is everyone today??


So went for a scan today and they couldnt even do a cervical check because I was literally screaming bloody murder the minute the probe even went in. Everything is SO sensitive down there!!!! Amniotic Fluid in both sacs is perfect, membrane is intact and Mikey weights 5lbs and Ava is 4lbs 120z!!! Went to obgyn after scan and she said all looks good. Next appt is 36 weeks (so April 16th) and she will do an internal exam then. Next scan will be that week as well. She is taking me off bedrest next week because she says if they come, they come! I am hoping I dont make it to my next appt as I am MISERABLE, she said she didnt think I would, but I have heard that song and dance before LOL


----------



## Lindsay18

Bubu - that's funny! Then we will go with "It's a European thing". LOL! Covers a wide range of backgrounds then! LOL!!

Michelle - I have Blue Cross Blue Shield too (but HMO - however theres no difference with the pump coverage). Definitely call them :) You'll be covered!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Jess we must have posted at the same time LOL! Thank you!!!

UGH! I hope you get those babies out soon then if you're in that must discomfort! Glad they're looking good though!


----------



## michelle01

Thanks Lindsay and Jess! I am definintely calling this week! 

And Jess I posted in your journal, but I hope they don't plan to stay in too long, or you will have to give them both an eviction notice/date :haha:


----------



## Pink gerbera

Happy birthday Lindsay :)

Jess I'm with you on the uncomfortable now! Had a scan today too. Baby girl is measuring 5lb 12oz and baby boy is measuring 6lb 8oz. Great they're measuring so well but I know I'm carrying over 12lb of baby right now!!


----------



## michelle01

WOW Pink they are great weights :) Did they give you any indication of when they may come?


----------



## jchic

Pink, OMG that is amazing that they weigh that!!!! You are going to have big babies girl! 
Ugh, I hear you. I am so uncomfortable, I want these babies OUTTTTTT


----------



## bubumaci

... I'd like to see a few more bumps before we get to see the babies :) :)
Twin ladies... *call for bump piccies* :)


----------



## Pink gerbera

Michelle I have a section booked for April 18th unless they decide to make an appearance sooner :)

I know Jess and I'm not a very big person. Someone said to me today I'm as round as I am tall!!! I'm all bump too, no wonder my legs are struggling with the weight!


----------



## michelle01

WOW, so it looks like Pink, Jess and Jenn are all going soon! So excited for more babies to arrive :)


----------



## Stinas

Jess - awww! Hold out until April 19!!!! lol

Kathy - I HATE PIO!!!! My ass is killing me.....and I have juicy one lol 
I want to test, but im scared. I did pee on a digital OPK today, no smiley but there is a line, but there always is lol Too early anyways.

BOMO - I get hives from head to toe when im stressed out. They are as round as a softball.....like a bunch of big bee stings...i look like a freak not to mention they get beyond itchy that they burn. grrr.
I hope they go away soon! Benadryl works wonders!
Im sure the estrogen in oil will be just like PIO....its the oil thats hard to get out of the syringe. I run my syringe under hot water before changing the needle and inserting. 

Im sooo excited you ladies are almost ready!!!! :happydance:

PS - Why arent most of us friends on FB? or is it just me? lol Im only friends with Lindsay!


----------



## Lindsay18

I'm cracking up, Kristina!!! Juicy ass hahaha


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi ladies - I'm already experiencing some back pain (not just lower back) and I am only 24 weeks 4 days. Does that seem early to you guys? Anyone else start feeling uncomfortable this early on?


----------



## Lindsay18

Not early at all!!! My back started around 21/22 weeks. Maybe earlier. Lol. It stinks. It did get better for a little and started up again but take advantage of a prenatal massage!!! Worked wonders!!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

I fully agree on the fb question stinas! I know I got to be friends with some people not too long ago from my journal but I also couldn't find some people. I would love to be FB friends with anyone who is interested! 

As for the hives, OMG they are driving me crazy. Thankfully I don't have them all over right now (I think I still have some benadryl in my system) but it is mostly worn off now. I thought I had some in my desk that I could take but I don't so I have to wait until I get home. I HATE being itchy! I can deal with migraines, tummy ache, any of that but itchy hives drives me nuts! I am hoping they go away soon!

Thanks for the tip on running the syringe under hot water! Onlyone week until I start the Lupron, 11 days until I quit taking BCPs and 17 days until I start the Estradiol Valerate. . . but who's counting. ;-)


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

BTW. . . I agree. . . we need to see more bump pics!!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

For those of you that want to be FB friends!!! My name is Lindsay Salaj and it's the same picture as my avatar:).


----------



## bubumaci

... so far, I am friends with BOMO on FB <3 ... but would love to be friends with any / all of you : Andrea Obermüller (and my piccie is also the same as my avatar) :)
Linds - am adding you now :) :)


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

I'm Laurie Walker and my pic is one of me with my neice in a pink fuzzy bear outfit.


----------



## jchic

I dont have facebook :( 
Ugh im such a loser hahaha


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Stinas said:


> Jess - awww! Hold out until April 19!!!! lol
> 
> Kathy - I HATE PIO!!!! My ass is killing me.....and I have juicy one lol
> I want to test, but im scared. I did pee on a digital OPK today, no smiley but there is a line, but there always is lol Too early anyways.
> 
> BOMO - I get hives from head to toe when im stressed out. They are as round as a softball.....like a bunch of big bee stings...i look like a freak not to mention they get beyond itchy that they burn. grrr.
> I hope they go away soon! Benadryl works wonders!
> Im sure the estrogen in oil will be just like PIO....its the oil thats hard to get out of the syringe. I run my syringe under hot water before changing the needle and inserting.
> 
> Im sooo excited you ladies are almost ready!!!! :happydance:
> 
> PS - Why arent most of us friends on FB? or is it just me? lol Im only friends with Lindsay!



lmaooooooooooo!!!! You are too funny!!!! 

I'm on Facebook....and friends with Linsday as well :winkwink:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

I found you Bubu....but I can't find Bomo :-( Bomo see if I come up easier...I'm listed as Kathy Vega-Coello

Sign up Jess! lol


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> I'm Laurie Walker and my pic is one of me with my neice in a pink fuzzy bear outfit.

I found you! lol....just sent you a friend request. :thumbup:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Stinas...what is your FB name?


----------



## jchic

Any word from jenn? I wonder if she got induced at this appt!!! Eeekkkkk!!!!! :)


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

I was wondering about Jenn too!!!


----------



## Jenn76

Sekky: Yeah for starting IVF, I hope things fly by for you and you get your BFP this time!!!!

BOMO: Sorry about the hives! I hope they go away soon. 

Jess: I know how you feel, been on pelvic bed rest for a long time and haven't had my cervix checked for 10 weeks so today killed when they checked me. Wow possibly one more week I'm so excited for you! Great weight too! Seriously no FB?! I thought everyone under 50 are on there! Lol! It's a great way to keep connected with old friends. I like seeing pics of their families. 

Pink: Wow big babies! I've probably got about 14lbs in me now so I know how it feels. Shouldn't be much longer now.

Stinas: Hoping you see a smiley face tomorrow! :dust:

Notopt: I had back issues since about 16 weeks. I found my pregnancy pillow worked great back then. As the bump grew I needed massages, more pillows and constantly had to shift positions.

I'll friend request you guys mine is hard to find apparently, Jenn Gillis profile pic is my cat we lost last year. So I am in the hospital!!!! :happydance: My doctor swept my membrane, let me just say OUCH!!!!!!!!! I'm 1-2 cms dilated so they admitted me and put me on the gel to assist with dilating. I'm having contractions but I don't feel them that much, however I am uncomfortable feeling crampy. Getting checked around 5 am to see how I progressed, if I make it to 3-4cm then I will go to L&D to get induced. So hopefully I will progress and tomorrow will be baby time!!!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Jenn76 said:


> Sekky: Yeah for starting IVF, I hope things fly by for you and you get your BFP this time!!!!
> 
> BOMO: Sorry about the hives! I hope they go away soon.
> 
> Jess: I know how you feel, been on pelvic bed rest for a long time and haven't had my cervix checked for 10 weeks so today killed when they checked me. Wow possibly one more week I'm so excited for you! Great weight too! Seriously no FB?! I thought everyone under 50 are on there! Lol! It's a great way to keep connected with old friends. I like seeing pics of their families.
> 
> Pink: Wow big babies! I've probably got about 14lbs in me now so I know how it feels. Shouldn't be much longer now.
> 
> Stinas: Hoping you see a smiley face tomorrow! :dust:
> 
> Notopt: I had back issues since about 16 weeks. I found my pregnancy pillow worked great back then. As the bump grew I needed massages, more pillows and constantly had to shift positions.
> 
> I'll friend request you guys mine is hard to find apparently, Jenn Gillis profile pic is my cat we lost last year. So I am in the hospital!!!! :happydance: My doctor swept my membrane, let me just say OUCH!!!!!!!!! I'm 1-2 cms dilated so they admitted me and put me on the gel to assist with dilating. I'm having contractions but I don't feel them that much, however I am uncomfortable feeling crampy. Getting checked around 5 am to see how I progressed, if I make it to 3-4cm then I will go to L&D to get induced. So hopefully I will progress and tomorrow will be baby time!!!!



Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!! So excited!!! Yayyyy more babies <3


----------



## azlissie

Jenn, how exciting! I can't wait to see pics of your lo's. I hope things go smoothly - here's hoping for a fast and easy delivery! Good luck.

Stinas, hang in there! You'll be getting your bfp very soon.

Mama, sounds like a great report! Good luck with your transfer.

Happy birthday, Lindsay! Love the new avatar.

Michelle, I like Parker too! The problem is I have a relative named Park and I don't want people to think I named the baby after him because he's definitely not worthy!!

All this talk about cold weather - it was almost 90 degrees (Fahrenheit) here today! AZ has pretty short winters and about 360 days of sunshine a year, and I love it!

I'm impossible to find on FB because I'm Lisa Jones (there are millions of us!) but I think if you do facebook.com/azlissie you can find me that way.

Hope everyone's week got off to a good start!


----------



## MoBaby

Jenn!! Babies!! EEk! You are going to be a mamma tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn- i just saw on FB!!! Yay!!! Almost my birthday lol close enough!!! Keep us updated!


----------



## Jenn76

Thanks guys! Going to be a long night. Contractions have started and I'm even more uncomfortable. Severe pain in my spine, no clue why. And it really hurts to pee. Super dry in the hospital so lots of water which means more peeing. Praying that my cervix reaches where they want it when they check me at 5 am otherwise another 12 hours of meds. We're hoping they arrive tomorrow as Thursday is our first anniversary. I'll keep you updated!


----------



## jchic

Jenn!!!!! Sooooo excited for youuu!!!! Ahhhh I will be stalking like crazy! I cant wait to hear about these babies journey. Not long now. Oh my, Ive heard stripping the membranes can hurt :( glad its over though and now its baby time!!!! Xoxoxo. All my love and luck girl!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Yay Jenn!!!! I'm so excited for you!

I love finding you all on fb!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Whoooohoooooo!!!!! Jenn!!!! So excited...Im with Jess...we are going to be stalking! Lol


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Me too!!!


----------



## Jenn76

They just did my NST, contractions are 1 1/2 to 2 mins apart so they decided to recheck my cervix. Unfortunately still only 1-2cm but it did thin out from 50% to 100% and I am 100% effaced. Did another sweep as well. Off to try and get some rest.


----------



## MrsC8776

Sorry for not catching up on everyone right now. 

Lindsay~ happy birthday!

Jenn~ I can't wait to hear your updates. Get rest while you can because soon it will be hard to come by. :winkwink: I'll be watching for your big news!


----------



## MrsC8776

Mamali said:


> Thank you bubu :hugs::flower:
> 
> some how i was able to stop DH from calling :haha:. They just called, and four eggs have fertilised, so we are doing a 3dt which is thursday :happydance:

Great report!! Fx for Thursday! 



sekky said:


> Bubu - when is your trip? Or are you there already? And yay for a nice easter lunch with your in-laws
> 
> BOMO and MO- how are you ladies doing
> 
> Angie - how are you too dear
> 
> Broody - hope fia is doing better and you are fine too.
> 
> Honey - thinking of you and hope time flies fast for you too.
> 
> AFM - AF showed up on the 30th. Called the clinic yesterday and my next appoint is April 3.

:hi: I hope you are doing well. Is there anything you'd like me to put on the first page? 



michelle01 said:


> I LOVE all the names :) I am getting my list ready for DH; plan to give him about 30 or so names so he has no choice to either pick one of come up with his own list! I have a few favorites...like Aiden, Gavin, Cole, Parker. So we shall see; at least we have a few months to figure that out.
> 
> Jenn - GOOD LUCK today ;) I am hoping we hear some good news on your LO's!!!
> 
> Lindsay - LOVE the wall art; you are so talented ;) Happy Birthday!!!!
> 
> Hi Sekky :hi:
> 
> Bomo - OUCH, how did you get the hives??
> 
> Mamali - Great report; good luck Thursday!
> 
> I want to try to breastfeed this LO; I didn't with DS, he had issues when he was born, acid reflux and we found at 7 weeks he had a blockage in his stomach that required surgery :( But I really want to try for this one and I know that others have called their insurance company for the pump. When do I call them to get this?

I just called my insurance company and they told me what to do/what I needed. I actually ordered my pump off diapers.com and sent in the receipt. 



Pink gerbera said:


> Happy birthday Lindsay :)
> 
> Jess I'm with you on the uncomfortable now! Had a scan today too. Baby girl is measuring 5lb 12oz and baby boy is measuring 6lb 8oz. Great they're measuring so well but I know I'm carrying over 12lb of baby right now!!

Pink those are great weights! Remember they aren't always accurate but I think you are doing great. Not huge and not tiny. Just perfect! :) my girls were 4 and 6 pounds when born. It seems like a lot but they will still be so tiny!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Morning everyone. 

Jenn how exciting that its baby time for you :) Can't wait to hear more! 

I'm on FB. My profile pic is me and DH on our wedding day looking at each other. I have blonde hair, he's wearing glasses. My name is Lucy ward. I'll see if I can find you all xx


----------



## Pink gerbera

I've only been able to find Lindsay and Bubu!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

I can't find you either!


----------



## bubumaci

Hehe - logged on this morning and had four new friend requests on FB :D
Lucy found me, I am guessing that the lovely lady from Nigeria is Mamali? Jenn found me and Lisa ... took me a while to figure out who Lisa is on here - but ... AZ? :) :) Was quite the guessing game to start the day with :D

Morning ladies. I am so knackered! Worked from 08:30 - 22:30 yesterday ... and wasn't feeling too good - today, I am just exhausted, but have to keep going, to get everything for quarter end done in time (since we are leaving on Friday for the US and the close would be next week too) ... *sniff*


----------



## Lindsay18

Oh boy... Tired of bad nights. Literally. No pain, but been up since 2:30. Can't sleep. BH, baby in the rib cage, can't lay down. Recliner is helping as far as no kidney pain, but it's not the ideal sleeping position... It will all be worth it...It will all be worth it!!! Wish I was on maternity leave already though.


----------



## sekky

Jenn - woohooo for baby time. Will be joining the girls to stalk you.

Bubu - that's me. Hope you feel better

Can't find anyone else except bubu. Am listed as sekinat sagaya-mustapha. 

How are you all amazing ladies doing today?


----------



## Pink gerbera

I've only been able to find Lindsay and Bubu!


----------



## Jenn76

Lindsay and Bubu are easy to find, I just typed in Azlissie in the friends search and she came up no problem. From there I just looked at the recently added friends to Bubu to find the ones with harder names to find. 

Lindsay: Sucks to not sleep! This cough is keeping me up still, so it is going on a week with very little sleep. I couldn't imagine having to go to work though. 

Bubu: What a long day! Not much longer until your vacay, you must be getting excited to get some R&R.

AFM: I didn't sleep a wink last night, coughed all night non stop because it is so dry in here. DH slept like a baby and is still asleep now! I'm in limbo waiting for my morning cervix check. They did the NST and contractions are still 2 mins apart but lasting longer. Praying I progressed with my cervix. The doctors have been too busy to check me because a women had an allergic reaction last night and coded. They rushed her to the OR to deliver her baby, and last I heard they were still there. It freaked me out to hear a code blue page, I am praying she is okay and so is her baby. I'm on a floor where people are at all stages of their pregnancy mostly on bed rest so I have no clue how far along she was.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Just a quick one ladies. We've not told anyone except parents (and you ladies) the sex of our babies so if we're Facebook friends please don't accidentally say! :)


----------



## bubumaci

Oh, Sekky - sorry (I didn't realise that you are in Nigeria too) :) :hugs: thank you for finding me :)

Hehe - just use me to find the recent adds :D :D *smile*

Unfortunately, today and tomorrow I can't really let up - but I am happy to put myself through this to be able to attend the wedding on Saturday :)
TBH - am not really thinking about the ET at the end of April just yet and ... what is R&R? :blush:

Poor Jenn! That really sucks with the coughing (on top of everything else)! How are you doing with the contractions? That must be so scary, hearing the code blue!!

@ Pink - wouldn't dream of it! :)

It was so fun this morning, chatting with Lindsay and Laurie - going back and forth :) really nice!


----------



## Jenn76

Pink: What happens on BnB stays on BnB! I think we've all posted more info to each other then what we would post on FB. No worries secrets are safe with us!


----------



## Jenn76

Rest and Relaxation. The contractions hurt but I can handle them, what sucks is coughing at the same time it intensifies them.


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn - UGH that really sucks! I can't imagine coughing and the contractions! When I have one and barely move it makes it 10x worse! Wow I couldn't imagine hearing the code blue call! That must have been so scary. I hope everything is ok with her and the baby! 

Pink - no worries I wouldn't dare say! - we haven't told ANYONE the name either so no one slip with that either LOL!!!

Bubu - it WAS nice talking to you today too!

At work, but not feeling great as I didn't sleep much so we will see how the day goes! Have a good one, ladies!


----------



## Mamali

Hello ladies :flower:

Jenn:happydance:, babys on the way. can't wait to see pix. sorry about the cough, wish you a safe delivery dear :hugs:.

Am on facebook too, will add all of you. my name there is Rabi Sambo.


----------



## bubumaci

Sekinat - I should have realised Sekky - I'm sorry :) :hugs:
Mamali - about to go looking for you on FB :)


----------



## jchic

Jenn, ugh the coughing sounds brutal! What do your contractions feel like? Different from the cramping we always complain we have? I am wondering what they feel like so I can tell the difference! I hope that the woman and her baby are ok. Code Blues are scary, but she was in the best place possible so I am praying they ended up just fine. 
when are they coming to check you in the AM? I am sorry you didnt sleep! Cant wait for your update, been thinking of you!!!

Hi Ladies! Hope you all have a great day! xoxo


----------



## almosthere

GL Jenn so exciting although the cough sounds like a stinker!

Lindsay-baby is also all up in my ribs LOL I also get painful stretching and poking in my lower pelvic region as well. I hope it stops for the both of us! I also hope you can get a better nights sleep tonight!

Off to the museum for a field trip with the kiddos!!! Hope there isn't too much walking hahaha.

Have a nice day ladies!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Jenn so exciting. Can't wait to hear good news :)


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Morning All!! Seems like it was a night for little to no sleep. I was itchy and couldn't get to sleep!

Jenn... I'm so sorry to hear about your cough! I'm excited to hear what the drs say when they are able to see you. I hope that woman and her baby are both ok. How scary!

Lindsay... I hope you feel better. I'm glad you can maybe go home from work if you need to!

Pink... Good point... I don't talk about any of the ivf stuff on fb and won't unless I get pregnant and have news to share.

Almost have a good day at the museum!

Bubu... It was great talking to you too!

For those of you on fb do any of you know how the groups on there work? We could start a secret one for everyone from here.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Good Morning <3

Mrs.C ..Hope all is well!!! How are the girls doing?

Bubu...hope you feel better today  

Lindsay...sorry to hear you didn't get much sleep <3

Sekky....I'm going to look for you now on FB

Jenn....sorry to hear about the cough....excited that today could be the day!!! whoot whoot!!!!

Pink...your secret is safe with me <3

Mamali...just accepted your friend request <3

Hey Jess!!! Hope you have a great day as well! How are you feeling?

Have fun at the museum today Almost!

Bomo....the group idea is great! but I have the slightest idea on how to work it! I will ask my son later...hehehehehe

Have a great day ladies!!! xoxoxoxo


----------



## Lindsay18

BOMO - that's true! We definitely could do that! I have a bridesmaid group for a wedding I am in and the bride can't see anything we post about LOL!!!
And yes, I am leaving work in a few minutes I think. My principal thinks I should go home - she's like my work mom LOL always yelling at me for not taking care of myself FIRST. She's the best.


----------



## bubumaci

BOMO - great idea ... and I have gone ahead and created (and invited the 5 of you I am already linked with) ... you are all admins, so anyone else who should be in the group, please bring them on board :) <3


----------



## michelle01

Jenn - YAY babies are coming :) Will be stalking all day!

I found a few of you, but for those I couldn't find, my pic is of my u/s...Michelle Leonard (DeBenedictis). Will catch up with everyone in a bit; heading to the gym for my workout now :)


----------



## Mamali

Thanks bubu, the group is a good idea :hugs:

Michelle :hugs:. have a great work out session.

Jenn how are you doing hun? :hugs::kiss:

hello evryone :flower:


----------



## Jenn76

Jess: It does feel like cramps in my lower abdomin. They are quite painful. My pain is shooting through my back so I wonder if this is back labour. I keep putting a heat pack on my back and it helps but isn't comfortable. I can't get in any position and feel comfortable. It really sucks! 

I'm still in limbo from this morning the nurses switched shifts and my new one has no idea when I will be checked by a doctor. She came to do a NST and said she'd be back in 20 mins and never returned. After an hour I called the nurses station and asked them to come remove me from the machine. The meds they inserted only last for 24 hours and that is 5 hours away so they should show up soon.


----------



## jchic

Jenn, hoping the pain isnt too unbearable and that the doctor comes to check you soon. Those NST machines are SO annoying. I hate when they leave them on too long! 
I am sure your doctor will come in to check you soon. Are you able to eat?


----------



## Stinas

Hey ladies!!!
On my phone....just wanted to say I added a few of you that I could find.....so if u see a Kristina with a mutual friend with Lindsay...it's me lol 
I agree with Pink about keeping low key about ttc stuff. 
Yay! I'll update later. Going to mall soon


----------



## bubumaci

Ahhh - that was you :) :) :hugs:


----------



## never2late70

I am so far behind :dohh:

Pulled a muscle in my should and underneath my shoulder blade. They gave me a toradol shot and Flexerill muscle relaxers and I have been pretty much out of it for 2 days :nope:

I will try to catch up later loves :flower:

PS I am totally down with being friends with you all on Facebook! :happydance: Angela Evans

Happy Hump day,
<3 Angie


----------



## Jenn76

Jess: I'm allowed to eat, just having a hard time eating. 

Angie: Sorry to hear you got injured, I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hope you get better soon Angie! 

Jenn....have the doctors come to check on you?


----------



## Lindsay18

Angie- I'm sorry! 
Looking for u on FB. What's your profile picture? Or look for me - Lindsay Salaj. Same picture from my avatar.


----------



## michelle01

I tried looking for you too Angie; it seems to be a common name :)


----------



## sekky

Hello ladies. Am so loving being fb friends with all you amazing ladies. :happydance:

Sorry angie. Get well soon :hugs:

Update on me - Went for my appointment today and i start BCP tonight. DH is placed on some antibiotics for a week starting today too. next appointment is April 20. so am really getting started.:happydance:

NB-i guess the BCP is because of my PCOS


----------



## Lindsay18

Yay Sekky!!!! Awesome to get started officially!!!


----------



## bubumaci

Hmmm I have found loads of you too, Angie;) Thought you might be the one with Peterson at the end .... but didn't want to add, in case you're not. If you add me (Andrea Obermüller) it might be easier (also same piccie as my avatar here) :hugs:


----------



## bubumaci

Ooooh - Sekky's getting started :happydance:


----------



## never2late70

I found Lindsey and Bubu :happydance:


----------



## never2late70

Found Michelle, Bubu and Lindsey! Wahoo!


----------



## Lindsay18

I also added her to the group:)


----------



## bubumaci

:happydance:


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

I now officially think I am allergic to my school (wouldn't be shocking the air filters are HORRIBLE) and it is an older school. I woke up this morning with no more hives so I didn't take a benadryl or anything, get to school and before we went to lunch a couple of my students looked at me and said "you're getting the red spots back all over your neck and face." Sure enough, hives again!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

I had horrible headaches from my classroom last year. Only when I was at school. Turns out there was mold from the old ceiling/roof. They still swear it was unrelated. I call bull$%#!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

yayyyyyy Sekky!!!!!!!


----------



## bubumaci

:( you poor thing! I really hope they go away soon!!


----------



## Pink gerbera

BOMO oh no. That's awful if you are allergic to something at school!


----------



## michelle01

Oh BOMO :( sorry they are coming back.


----------



## Lindsay18

BOMO- if you really think its your school, each state has a number you can call anonymously and the school has to be checked for any health hazards. I would go to the doctor and see if they can determine what's causing them. You might have to get samples of various things at your school??? Just a thought.


----------



## MrsC8776

Lindsay18 said:


> Jenn - UGH that really sucks! I can't imagine coughing and the contractions! When I have one and barely move it makes it 10x worse! Wow I couldn't imagine hearing the code blue call! That must have been so scary. I hope everything is ok with her and the baby!
> 
> Pink - no worries I wouldn't dare say! - we haven't told ANYONE the name either so no one slip with that either LOL!!!
> 
> Bubu - it WAS nice talking to you today too!
> 
> At work, but not feeling great as I didn't sleep much so we will see how the day goes! Have a good one, ladies!

I hope you have a better night tonight! Those last few weeks are the worst. Hang in there. Have you tried taking baths to relax your muscles a bit before bed? 



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Good Morning <3
> 
> Mrs.C ..Hope all is well!!! How are the girls doing?
> 
> Bubu...hope you feel better today
> 
> Lindsay...sorry to hear you didn't get much sleep <3
> 
> Sekky....I'm going to look for you now on FB
> 
> Jenn....sorry to hear about the cough....excited that today could be the day!!! whoot whoot!!!!
> 
> Pink...your secret is safe with me <3
> 
> Mamali...just accepted your friend request <3
> 
> Hey Jess!!! Hope you have a great day as well! How are you feeling?
> 
> Have fun at the museum today Almost!
> 
> Bomo....the group idea is great! but I have the slightest idea on how to work it! I will ask my son later...hehehehehe
> 
> Have a great day ladies!!! xoxoxoxo

The girls are doing great! Thanks for asking. I feel like they are growing so much lately. 

How are you doing? 



Jenn76 said:


> Jess: It does feel like cramps in my lower abdomin. They are quite painful. My pain is shooting through my back so I wonder if this is back labour. I keep putting a heat pack on my back and it helps but isn't comfortable. I can't get in any position and feel comfortable. It really sucks!
> 
> I'm still in limbo from this morning the nurses switched shifts and my new one has no idea when I will be checked by a doctor. She came to do a NST and said she'd be back in 20 mins and never returned. After an hour I called the nurses station and asked them to come remove me from the machine. The meds they inserted only last for 24 hours and that is 5 hours away so they should show up soon.

Do they not leave you hooked up to the monitors? If not... lucky you!! I was stuck on those monitors the whole entire time. Talk about difficulty sleeping. Oh and having to page someone every time I had to get up to pee. :dohh:



never2late70 said:


> I am so far behind :dohh:
> 
> Pulled a muscle in my should and underneath my shoulder blade. They gave me a toradol shot and Flexerill muscle relaxers and I have been pretty much out of it for 2 days :nope:
> 
> I will try to catch up later loves :flower:
> 
> PS I am totally down with being friends with you all on Facebook! :happydance: Angela Evans
> 
> Happy Hump day,
> <3 Angie

I hope you feel better soon. Having a pulled muscle is never fun. I'm sure it's horrible in the shoulder. 



sekky said:


> Hello ladies. Am so loving being fb friends with all you amazing ladies. :happydance:
> 
> Sorry angie. Get well soon :hugs:
> 
> Update on me - Went for my appointment today and i start BCP tonight. DH is placed on some antibiotics for a week starting today too. next appointment is April 20. so am really getting started.:happydance:
> 
> NB-i guess the BCP is because of my PCOS

:happydance: Yay for getting started!! 



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> I now officially think I am allergic to my school (wouldn't be shocking the air filters are HORRIBLE) and it is an older school. I woke up this morning with no more hives so I didn't take a benadryl or anything, get to school and before we went to lunch a couple of my students looked at me and said "you're getting the red spots back all over your neck and face." Sure enough, hives again!!!

It's got to be something in the school. If it's going away during the night and showing back up while you're there it only makes sense. Did you switch laundry detergents or anything like that? That would make sense because you could change into freshly washed clothes before work and then your skin reacts a few hours later. :shrug: No matter what it is I hope you can figure it out soon and it goes away.


----------



## azlissie

Bomo, so sorry to hear about the hives! That sounds so uncomfortable.

Sekky, glad to hear you're getting started! Good luck.

Angie, I hope your shoulder feels better soon - that sounds painful.

Lindsay, so sorry you're not sleeping well. But you're getting really close! Hang in there a few more weeks.

Almost, hope you had fun on the museum trip!

MrsC, your girls are so beautiful! Are they pretty much recovered from their eye infections? How are you handling things with DH gone?

Michelle, hope you had a good workout. I admire you for keeping up your routine - I've completely quit going to the gym.

Praying, you've got a very handsome son - it looks like you guys have a great relationship and that's awesome. I hope I can achieve the same thing with my little guy!

Pink, I promise I won't say anything about your babes on FB. I think all my stuff is out there so you guys don't have to worry about spilling the beans with me.

Stinas, how are you doing? Are you going to test?

Bubu, thanks for setting up the FB group! I think that's a great idea.

Mama, how are you doing?

AFM, I'm having a rough time lately. My back is in so much pain I can hardly stand it. I have a form of arthritis that affects my spine and I had to go off my meds because of the pregnancy, and I was doing okay but the past few days have been awful. I get these really sudden, super painful cramps that feel like charley horses in my upper back and then they spread around my ribs - it's the worst thing I've ever felt. I can't sleep at all and I'm just feeling really pathetic - I don't think I'm one of those women who is "built" for pregnancy. Going to call the OB tomorrow to see if she has any idea what could help.

Hope everyone's week is going well!


----------



## bubumaci

Mamali, isn't it your transfer today? Good luck!!!! :)


----------



## Mamali

Hello ladies,

Bomo sorry about the hives, you really should find out the cause. 

Never muscle pull is nasty, sorry dear.

Am am at the clinic waiting for my bladder to fill up before they can transfer:wacko:. Will keep you updated :winkwink:


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Good Luck Mamali!!!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Good luck mamali :)

I've just come back from the hospital. I have really bad painful swelling in one leg so when I called in they said to go in to be examined. They think its just the weight of the babies and nothing more serious. Gotta stay home with my feet up all day now, not the walking is exactly easy!


----------



## Lindsay18

Yay Mamali!!!

Pink- ouch!!! Hopefully that will make it all better!


----------



## almosthere

Mam-how exciting, GOOD LUCK!

Bomo-sorry to hear about the hives-NO fun at all-I hope you figure out the cause of it!

Pink-Hope your leg feels better soon!

All other ladies-have a beautiful day!!!


----------



## jchic

Bomo! I am hoping the hives calm down and that you get answers from a doctor so you are more comfortable :( How are you feeling today?

Mama - WOOHOO!!!

Almost - Im sorry you are in pain! I know how that goes :(

Pink - Swelling SUCKS! Rest your feet elevated and ice them every 30 minutes or so!!

Linds, Kathy, Ang, Bubu and all the ladies- how are you?

Stinas - how are you feeling? Have you decided to test or no?

Jenn - are the babies here???!!!!!

AFM - FML this wrist pain SUCKS! I totally get what you girls are saying now. I am lefty and typing on the laptop for work is KILLING ME! DH went and bought me a brace to wear for now. Pregnancy symptoms are no fun sometimes!


----------



## bubumaci

Hi there :wave: ... still wading through quarter end work, to get it all done, so I can leave tomorrow with a clean conscience. Being super tired (due to several > 12 hour days), I found myself making so many mistakes with the current analysis (dumping the wrong data, preparing the data, realising it's wrong ... I have redone the data about 3 times, cost me most of yesterday and most of this morning) - but I am almost done! TG! After that, I still have another review to do, which I hope I will get done in time.
Then - packing this evening and off to US tomorrow... :)

JEEENNNN ... haven't seen any FB updates recently, I hope you are OK and I hope the babies are OK :hugs::hugs:

*edit* 11 hours ago, DH posted that they have been moved to L&D ...9 hours ago, that 1 water has broken and Jenn has been medicated, is feeling a bit better, but very tired and was going to try and nap ....

Jenn honey, all fingers and toes are crossed for you.


----------



## bubumaci

After my asking, DH has replied that Jenn has been able to get some sleep with the epidural, and that they are back to waiting... Poor things.... *hugs*


----------



## Mamali

Well ladies am officially PUPO :happydance::happydance:. We put back :baby::baby::baby:, and OTD is 19/04/2013, which is my birthday :thumbup:.

Pink sorry for the pain dear :hugs:

Azlissie :hugs:


----------



## bubumaci

Wooohoooo :happydance: Yay Mama :) :) Congratulations on being PUPO!! And - all fingers and toes are crossed for just the most perfect birthday pressie ever!! :hugs:


----------



## Mamali

Awww Jenn wish you all the best dear :hugs:

Bubu :hugs:


----------



## jchic

Mama - PUPO! Excited for you!

Bubu - thanks for the update! She must be exhausted, this is a long labor! Hopefully she goes soon so we can get an update and see those babies!


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats mamali! FX for you!

Jenn: YAY BABIES SOON!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

MrsC - I'm hanging in there ...thanks for asking...Just praying that my insulin level is where they want it to be so I can begin the process again.

AZ - You made me tear when I read your comment. Thank you so much!!! I'm very proud to be his mom. His smile is what motivates me everyday! Don't know what I would do without him. He is an awesome kid! I'm most positive you will have that same exact relationship!!!! Hope you're feeling better <3

Pink - Feel better sweetie <3

Jess - I hope you feel better! I'm good. This last week is going slow as hell for me! lol.

Thanks for the update BUBU!!!

Jenn - Hope you were able to nap for a bit! Hang in there sweetie <3

Yayyyyy Mamali for being PUPO!!!!! 

Hi MO! How are you doing? 

Lindsay - Were you able to get some sleep? 

Hi Almost <3

Hope everyone has an awesome day <3


----------



## MoBaby

Hi doing fine. Apparently my clinics lab is closed until the week of the 22nd so I am going to be on estrace before PIO for a long time...transfer for april 23rd now which is cd36! i called to make sure this was okay because it seems to far out and the nurse said since RE is controlling my cycle this is fine and lining wont get too thick since I am not ovulation. I still go monday for lining check and the good side is if I need more time to thicken then we have plenty of time. So it stinks its another week waiting but good that lining will be perfect :)


----------



## Stinas

Hi everyone!!!
I'm writing you all from my car quickly...running a whole bunch of errands before work...in other words..things I should have done a whole ago lol
So this am I pos a CBD OPK because that's all I have and I got a smiley!!! Does this mean anything?!! I did it the other day and nothing, I have done it my other cycles and nothing. Should I get excited? I am going out to buy FRER now. Lol. I will test tonight and in am.


----------



## notoptimistic

Stinas - I'd be excited! You wouldn't be having an LH surge at this point, so I think it is likely HCG that caused the smiley face!!


----------



## sekky

ouch pink - make sure you rest sweetie:flower:

Mamali is PUPO with 3:baby: :yipee:

oh bubu. sorry you have to work this hard before your trip

Stinas - Fx crossed that smiley is a BFP:flower::flower:

AFM - taking my second BCP in an hour:thumbup:


----------



## Mamali

Stinas FX for you dear :hugs:


----------



## jchic

Stinas! I hope this is it for you. PLEASE RUN to get an FRER and go POAS asap! Cant wait for your update!!!!


----------



## bubumaci

Oh Stinas... I hope so, I really really hope so!! :hugs:


----------



## michelle01

Mamali - YAY for being PUPO!

Stinas....POAS POAS POAS :) 

Jenn - Where are those babies :)

Sorry I have been MIA today, work is CRAZY!!! Will check back in a bit after I get home tonight!


----------



## Stinas

Mamali - YAY For being PUPO!!! Your beta is on my birthday!


Went to the store and just my luck.....NO FRER!!!!! GRRRR I had to buy stupid EPT's. I might go to supermarket down the street to buy some. I am afraid to take them lol


----------



## Mamali

Really Stinas? It's on my birthday too! We are birthday mates :happydance: the epts are often accurate, test already!!!!

Hello Michelle

I have been taking lemon water (its a drink that replaces lost water and electrolytes in the body, it contains vitamin c), since EC, I don't know if it's safe to continue taking that now?


----------



## Lindsay18

Mamali- yay for being pupo!!!!

Jess- uh that sucks! I have it bad in my left hand too!

Stinas- omg hurry up and test already!!! I'm freaking out!

AFM- had OB appt and he checked me as I have been having lower stomach and back pains lately. He felt baby boy's head and said my cervix has come down. Yay! He is sending me for an ultrasound on the 17th to check how big he is and hopefully induce the week of the 22nd- no later than the 29th!!! I see the light at the end of the tunnel!!!

And yes, I did sleep better last night thank goodness. Lets hope tonight too!!!


----------



## Mamali

Lindsay glad you slept well, hope tonight will be better. You are almost there!!! That's awesome.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Lindsay....that is some exciting news!!!!!! Can't wait to meet lil man! 

Has anyone heard any updates from Jenn?


----------



## MoBaby

Stinas that is how I knew I was pg last cycle!! Omg!!!! I bet you are preggo!!!


----------



## jchic

Linds- yayyy! Omg we will be having our babies literally SO close together! Its fate ;) cant wait for our playdates!!!!!!

Stinas- testtttt youre prego!


----------



## never2late70

Stinas:test!!!! Wahoo.
Michelle: yay for team blue. I told you I was always wrong.lol
Mam: Ya for being pupo!!
Hey Sekky!!
Lindsey your time is coming!
Hi Kathy, Jenn, Jchi, az, mrsc, drs, honey , mo, bomo, bubu!!

Hello anyone i may have missed..on my stupid phone because we dont have computer at home.heh

Nothing exciting going on here at all. My shoulder and back feel a little better. Took the day off for myself. I could get use to this. :winkwink:
No action on our website in over week. Trying not to stress about it. Just want to get in the game :haha:

Love you all,,
Angie


----------



## Lindsay18

Thanks girls. Definitely, Jess!! 

Angie- so glad you're better. I took the day too:) how much $ are you short?


----------



## never2late70

Just under 2k. Sounds so small, but in reality its a lot :dohh:

Patience..bahaha!


----------



## Lindsay18

Doesn't sound small! It's a lot of money but you HAVE come so far!!!


----------



## almosthere

Stinas that is how I found out I was pregnant-the most pos OPKS I had ever had...I am 99% sure you are preggo eeek!!! Now take those EPTS already!!! hahaha

Lindsay that is super exciting to know when you will be induced most likely-sooo close!!! Sleep well tonight missy!!!

angie-yay sooo close to your financial goal for IVF-super awesome! 

mam-you must be thrilled that you are PUPO----grow embies groww and stick stick stick!


----------



## MoBaby

STINAS!!! :) We are all waiting. LOL :) :coffee::coffee::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## azlissie

Mamali, congrats on a smooth transfer! Did you get to see a pic of your embies? I thought that part was really cool.

Stinas, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!! The pos OPK sounds like a really good sign.

Mo, that stinks about waiting another week but like you said, you want to have things be perfect. It will go by fast!

Pink, hope your leg feels better soon!

Lindsay, the 22nd isn't that far away! Wow - you'll be a mom by the end of the month!

Angie, I really hope you make your goal.

Hello to everyone else!


----------



## Mamali

Azlissie yeah I was watching on the screen when they were put in, it was awesome!!! Thanks. 

Angie hope you reach your goal soonest dear. 

I am!!! Almost, wishing these 2WW just flies by!!!


----------



## bubumaci

Last post before we head off to the airport... so - :hugs: to you all and Stinas, I have fingers and toes crossed <3


----------



## Pink gerbera

Mamali Yey for a successful transfer :)

Stinas - did you do any tests??? Dying to hear!

Jenn - how are you?? Can't wait to hear from you either ...


----------



## Mamali

Bubu wish you a safe flight :hugs::flower:

Pink hope you are feeling much better now :hugs::flower:

Hello everyone :flower:


----------



## almosthere

have a safe flight bubu!

mam-time flies-so it will-just enjoy the journey-no more shots right? woohoo!


----------



## Mamali

There are Almost! Still taking Gestone twice a week till OTD!


----------



## jchic

Stinas, any update?? Thinking of you!!!!


----------



## Stinas

Thank you ladies for thinking of me!!! 
Well guess what....BFP!!! Finally!! Third time was the charm!! 
I took the ept last night and the line came up right away! Me and dh were waiting for the wrong line to get dark lmao 
This am I woke up super early and made him get a frer and a digital. Frer has a line, not as dark as I would like, but you can clearly see it with out holding it to the light andddddd the digital came up yes + before the frer did. 
Super excited right now. We are not telling family until we know beta results.


----------



## Lindsay18

AHHHH!!!!! Yay it's official!!! The lines were TOTALLY dark enough! Clearly a BFP!!!! So happy for you right now!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Stinas said:


> Thank you ladies for thinking of me!!!
> Well guess what....BFP!!! Finally!! Third time was the charm!!
> I took the ept last night and the line came up right away! Me and dh were waiting for the wrong line to get dark lmao
> This am I woke up super early and made him get a frer and a digital. Frer has a line, not as dark as I would like, but you can clearly see it with out holding it to the light andddddd the digital came up yes + before the frer did.
> Super excited right now. We are not telling family until we know beta results.

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!! Congrats sweetie!! So excited for you!


----------



## Mamali

Stinas :happydance::happydance::happydance: congrats hun, you deserve it :hugs:


----------



## jchic

CONGRATS Stinas! So happy for you and cant wait for those beta results! Such a special miracle :) You are now in pregnancy land girl! xoxoxo


----------



## MoBaby

Yay!! Azo baby!!!! Me and bubu are next azo babies:) sooo happy for you!!!


----------



## Stinas

Thank you everyone!! It's still early, but I still can't believe it. I have been waiting a long time. 

Mo - you guys are totally next!!! It's an azoo baby cycle!!!


----------



## never2late70

Stinas said:


> Thank you everyone!! It's still early, but I still can't believe it. I have been waiting a long time.
> 
> Mo - you guys are totally next!!! It's an azoo baby cycle!!!

Stinas!! I am simply over joyed for you and your hubby!!:happydance:


----------



## notoptimistic

Yay Stinas! Congrats!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Wohoooo Stinas!!!! I am so happy for you!!!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Yay stinas. What awesome news :) Im confident it's the first of many BFPs to come to the azoo ladies :) So pleased for you stinas xx


----------



## Lindsay18

Pink - happy 36 weeks:)
How are you feeling??


----------



## Pink gerbera

Happy 36 weeks Lindsay. I'm feeling good although I am very uncomfortable now, walking has become a real problem. I'm getting really intense BH contractions in the evening but they go in the day so I know it's not labour. I can't believe how close we are now! It's very exciting!! Can't wait to meet them now. 

How are you feeling?


----------



## Lindsay18

Pretty much the same way lol. I am still working and it's getting really rough. I don't know how I am going to make it for another week to be honest. Been having pretty intense pains in my lower stomach that feel totally different than the previous BH and it spreads to my back, which makes it very difficult to function at all. I am trying to alternate sitting and walking as much as possible LOL. ONE MORE WEEK then no more work :)


----------



## MrsC8776

On my phone so I'll have to come back for other updates but wanted to say congrats to Stinas!!! I'm so excited for you!! :happydance:


----------



## jchic

Pink/Linds - I know what you mean! I am the same way. It hurts to physically MOVE at this point. BRUTAL. We are in the homestretch girls!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Jess - we can see the light at the end of the tunnel LOL! I think what makes it 10x worse for me at times is the fact that I've broken my back twice in my life and man am I feeling it now!!! I will probably take a day off next week during the middle of the week just so that I can make it LOL!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Lindsay - the lower pain spreading to your back is exactly what I'm experiencing too! I don't know how you're still working. You're a hero, I've not been able to work for 5 weeks now!!

Jess - I totally know what you mean. I find getting I'm and out of chairs tough now. The getting out of bed in the night to pee is sooo uncomfortable! But you're right home stretch now. It's crazy that my babies will be a day old 2 weeks today!! Can't wait.


----------



## Lindsay18

Pink OMG realizing that they're almost here for you just gave me chills!!! So exciting! PS 18 is my lucky number - always has been :) Hopefully Jess and I will be right behind you!!!


----------



## jchic

2 more weeks for youuuu!!!! AMAZING! 

Linds - you broke your back?? HOLY SMOKES! I bet it makes the pain worse at times for sure. Hang in there. Maybe a warm bath will help? If I was physically able to get in and out of a tub, I would do it!


----------



## Stinas

Thanks ladies!! 
Michelle & BOMO - Special thanks to you both for helping me with my meds.....they sure were lucky ones!! 

I cant believe its almost time for you ladies to deliver! Crazy!!!


----------



## michelle01

Hi everyone! Sorry these past few days at work have been BRUTAL!!! Just glad to go home soon; I am even cramping I think cause of the stress...UGH; trying to relax, but it is so hard.

Stinas - WOOHOO :happydance: I am soooo super excited for you and you are so welcome on the meds ;) I was third time lucky too, so it sounds like this is your sticky bean!

Happy 36 weeks Lindsay and Pink....so close both of you ;)

And Jess - hang in there :hugs: Hopefully those twinkies are coming soon!

Hope everyone else is doing good!!!


----------



## sekky

Pink/Lind & Jess - sure you all are so close now. fewer days of discomfort till you meet your lo's. so hang it there ladies :hugs:

Mamali - time does fly. Just hang in there girl:hugs:

Stinas - I know i posted in your journal but i still want to shout it here too :wohoo::yipee::yipee:

Bubu - hope you arrived safely:flower:


----------



## Lindsay18

Thanks ladies xoxo 

Jess- yep broke my lower back twice. Suuuucks. Lol!!


----------



## sekky

Never - you have come a long way. you will get there soon :flower:

Mrs C - how are you and the girls doing?

Michele - I do hope you are fine too:flower:

BOMO/MO BABY & KATHY - How is the wait going? Thinking of you all:flower:

Any news from Jenn yet? I hope she is ok and the babies too:flower:

Sorry if i forgot anyone:hugs:

AFM - 3rd day of BCP :happydance:


----------



## MoBaby

If any women have any lucky PIO and/or endometrin they want to send me :) LOL. I need some luck meds!


----------



## never2late70

MoBaby said:


> If any women have any lucky PIO and/or endometrin they want to send me :) LOL. I need some luck meds!

I have PIO left.


----------



## MoBaby

but you are gonna need it soon!! youll use it for donor cycle


----------



## jchic

Mo! I wish I had any leftovers to send you :( all my extras I gave away already. Im sorry!


----------



## MrsC8776

Pink gerbera said:


> Good luck mamali :)
> 
> I've just come back from the hospital. I have really bad painful swelling in one leg so when I called in they said to go in to be examined. They think its just the weight of the babies and nothing more serious. Gotta stay home with my feet up all day now, not the walking is exactly easy!

How are you doing with the swelling? I know how bad that can be. 



Mamali said:


> Well ladies am officially PUPO :happydance::happydance:. We put back :baby::baby::baby:, and OTD is 19/04/2013, which is my birthday :thumbup:.
> 
> Pink sorry for the pain dear :hugs:
> 
> Azlissie :hugs:

Congrats on being PUPO!!! Fx for you! 



MoBaby said:


> Hi doing fine. Apparently my clinics lab is closed until the week of the 22nd so I am going to be on estrace before PIO for a long time...transfer for april 23rd now which is cd36! i called to make sure this was okay because it seems to far out and the nurse said since RE is controlling my cycle this is fine and lining wont get too thick since I am not ovulation. I still go monday for lining check and the good side is if I need more time to thicken then we have plenty of time. So it stinks its another week waiting but good that lining will be perfect :)

Not much longer now. That does suck about the extra week wait but it will pass so quickly. 

If I had done PIO and had some left I would send it to you. :hugs:



Lindsay18 said:


> Mamali- yay for being pupo!!!!
> 
> Jess- uh that sucks! I have it bad in my left hand too!
> 
> Stinas- omg hurry up and test already!!! I'm freaking out!
> 
> AFM- had OB appt and he checked me as I have been having lower stomach and back pains lately. He felt baby boy's head and said my cervix has come down. Yay! He is sending me for an ultrasound on the 17th to check how big he is and hopefully induce the week of the 22nd- no later than the 29th!!! I see the light at the end of the tunnel!!!
> 
> And yes, I did sleep better last night thank goodness. Lets hope tonight too!!!

:happydance: You are so close! 



bubumaci said:


> Last post before we head off to the airport... so - :hugs: to you all and Stinas, I have fingers and toes crossed <3

I hope you had a good flight. 



sekky said:


> Never - you have come a long way. you will get there soon :flower:
> 
> Mrs C - how are you and the girls doing?
> 
> Michele - I do hope you are fine too:flower:
> 
> BOMO/MO BABY & KATHY - How is the wait going? Thinking of you all:flower:
> 
> Any news from Jenn yet? I hope she is ok and the babies too:flower:
> 
> Sorry if i forgot anyone:hugs:
> 
> AFM - 3rd day of BCP :happydance:

We are doing good. Just very tired. Trying to set a routine but it isn't as easy as it sounds. 

Stinas congrats again! I can't wait to hear what your beta is.


----------



## azlissie

Stinas, huge congrats!! I'm so happy for you. Your beta is Monday, right? Can't wait to hear!

Anyone here had a prenatal massage? My back is so bad so I made an appt for one tomorrow - we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Lindsay18

Az- yep I had one at 6 months pregnant. It was amazing!!! Then I went and ruined it by spending the next day painting the whole nursery. Lol. But the massage was DEFINITELY worth it!!! Enjoy!


----------



## Stinas

Mo - whatever PIO I don't use I will be more than happy to send you!!!! 

Any PIO ladies have any good methods for the painful lump? My right side is not too happy right now.


----------



## Jenn76

sekky said:


> Hello ladies. Am so loving being fb friends with all you amazing ladies. :happydance:
> 
> Sorry angie. Get well soon :hugs:
> 
> Update on me - Went for my appointment today and i start BCP tonight. DH is placed on some antibiotics for a week starting today too. next appointment is April 20. so am really getting started.:happydance:
> 
> NB-i guess the BCP is because of my PCOS

Yeah Sekky glad to hear you are getting started so soon.



azlissie said:


> Bomo, so sorry to hear about the hives! That sounds so uncomfortable.
> 
> Sekky, glad to hear you're getting started! Good luck.
> 
> Angie, I hope your shoulder feels better soon - that sounds painful.
> 
> Lindsay, so sorry you're not sleeping well. But you're getting really close! Hang in there a few more weeks.
> 
> Almost, hope you had fun on the museum trip!
> 
> MrsC, your girls are so beautiful! Are they pretty much recovered from their eye infections? How are you handling things with DH gone?
> 
> Michelle, hope you had a good workout. I admire you for keeping up your routine - I've completely quit going to the gym.
> 
> Praying, you've got a very handsome son - it looks like you guys have a great relationship and that's awesome. I hope I can achieve the same thing with my little guy!
> 
> Pink, I promise I won't say anything about your babes on FB. I think all my stuff is out there so you guys don't have to worry about spilling the beans with me.
> 
> Stinas, how are you doing? Are you going to test?
> 
> Bubu, thanks for setting up the FB group! I think that's a great idea.
> 
> Mama, how are you doing?
> 
> AFM, I'm having a rough time lately. My back is in so much pain I can hardly stand it. I have a form of arthritis that affects my spine and I had to go off my meds because of the pregnancy, and I was doing okay but the past few days have been awful. I get these really sudden, super painful cramps that feel like charley horses in my upper back and then they spread around my ribs - it's the worst thing I've ever felt. I can't sleep at all and I'm just feeling really pathetic - I don't think I'm one of those women who is "built" for pregnancy. Going to call the OB tomorrow to see if she has any idea what could help.
> 
> Hope everyone's week is going well!

Sorry to hear you are having a rough time. Hope you feel better soon.



jchic said:


> Bomo! I am hoping the hives calm down and that you get answers from a doctor so you are more comfortable :( How are you feeling today?
> 
> Mama - WOOHOO!!!
> 
> Almost - Im sorry you are in pain! I know how that goes :(
> 
> Pink - Swelling SUCKS! Rest your feet elevated and ice them every 30 minutes or so!!
> 
> Linds, Kathy, Ang, Bubu and all the ladies- how are you?
> 
> Stinas - how are you feeling? Have you decided to test or no?
> 
> Jenn - are the babies here???!!!!!
> 
> AFM - FML this wrist pain SUCKS! I totally get what you girls are saying now. I am lefty and typing on the laptop for work is KILLING ME! DH went and bought me a brace to wear for now. Pregnancy symptoms are no fun sometimes!

The braces help and it doesn't go right way after birth



MoBaby said:


> Hi doing fine. Apparently my clinics lab is closed until the week of the 22nd so I am going to be on estrace before PIO for a long time...transfer for april 23rd now which is cd36! i called to make sure this was okay because it seems to far out and the nurse said since RE is controlling my cycle this is fine and lining wont get too thick since I am not ovulation. I still go monday for lining check and the good side is if I need more time to thicken then we have plenty of time. So it stinks its another week waiting but good that lining will be perfect :)

Good Luck, I hope the cycle leads to your BFP.



Pink gerbera said:


> Good luck mamali :)
> 
> I've just come back from the hospital. I have really bad painful swelling in one leg so when I called in they said to go in to be examined. They think its just the weight of the babies and nothing more serious. Gotta stay home with my feet up all day now, not the walking is exactly easy!

Sorry to hear you are in more pain, not much longer.



Lindsay18 said:


> Mamali- yay for being pupo!!!!
> 
> Jess- uh that sucks! I have it bad in my left hand too!
> 
> Stinas- omg hurry up and test already!!! I'm freaking out!
> 
> AFM- had OB appt and he checked me as I have been having lower stomach and back pains lately. He felt baby boy's head and said my cervix has come down. Yay! He is sending me for an ultrasound on the 17th to check how big he is and hopefully induce the week of the 22nd- no later than the 29th!!! I see the light at the end of the tunnel!!!
> 
> And yes, I did sleep better last night thank goodness. Lets hope tonight too!!!

Yeah!!!!! Not much longer!



bubumaci said:


> Last post before we head off to the airport... so - :hugs: to you all and Stinas, I have fingers and toes crossed <3

Have a great trip.



Stinas said:


> Thank you ladies for thinking of me!!!
> Well guess what....BFP!!! Finally!! Third time was the charm!!
> I took the ept last night and the line came up right away! Me and dh were waiting for the wrong line to get dark lmao
> This am I woke up super early and made him get a frer and a digital. Frer has a line, not as dark as I would like, but you can clearly see it with out holding it to the light andddddd the digital came up yes + before the frer did.
> Super excited right now. We are not telling family until we know beta results.

:happydance: Congrats Stinas!



Mamali said:


> Well ladies am officially PUPO :happydance::happydance:. We put back :baby::baby::baby:, and OTD is 19/04/2013, which is my birthday :thumbup:.
> 
> Pink sorry for the pain dear :hugs:
> 
> Azlissie :hugs:

Yeah for being PUPO!!!!!



azlissie said:


> Stinas, huge congrats!! I'm so happy for you. Your beta is Monday, right? Can't wait to hear!
> 
> Anyone here had a prenatal massage? My back is so bad so I made an appt for one tomorrow - we'll see how it goes.

I went every two to three weeks and I loved them.


----------



## MrsC8776

Jenn~ Did you have babies!!?!?!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Jenn - how are you? How are your gorgeous babies? Did everything go as planned?

Mrs C - hope you're doing well? I can imagine setting a routine is a challenge. 

I'm still quite swollen and legs are fairly painful but not too bad! Not long to go :)


----------



## GettingBroody

Wow, lots of excitement on here at the moment!!!

Mamali - PUPO with triplets!!!!!! Woohoo!!!! Looking forward to hearing about your bfp in a few weeks!

Stinas - YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!!!! :dance: :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: I am absolutely thrilled for you!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! :D

Jenn - can't believe you just posted that big long post and still left us in suspense!!!!! Are the babies here?!!! Hope all is well!! :D

Afm, my little miss is still doing great. Getting bigger everyday! (but still tiny!:haha:)


----------



## jchic

Jenn- OMG you typed that entire thing but no update????? How are those babies??!!!

Getting- so glad you and Fia are doing well!


----------



## Jenn76

Sorry, Yes babies are here. They are healthy, perfect little babies. Emma and Chris born on April 4th, 2:18pm and 2:20pm. Emma weighted 6lbs 6oz and Chris 6lbs 11oz. Neither required any medical assistance and they are doing great. Now the delivery, We had a huge ordeal with their delivery. As you all know I was determined to do this vaginally and both were head down, also I was sick for a week leading up to this. Well I was induced and went through 43 hours of contractions. During this I ended up having a seziure, I guess it was from being worn down, no sleep, endless contraction. I only lost consciousness for about 15 seconds and I was fine and continued with labour. Finally they told me I could push 1 1/2 hours later the doctor comes in and checks to see how I was doing and says we have made no progress. I nearly had a breakdown all that pushing feeling like I was giving it my all and nothing to show for it. So I opted for a C-Section. Off to the OR 10 mins later, yeah babies are coming!!!

We get to the OR and they start to give me the meds and it caused me to have another seziure and this time my heart stopped. Yes I coded! Poor DH was freaking out as they called for a crash cart and began CPR on me while taking him out of the room. I came to while they were doing CPR which was really freaky. I was surrounded by about 30 people it was nuts. Anyway I awoke to them telling me they are putting me under and removing the babies and within seconds I was unconscious. All in all a crazy day, we're still all in the hospital they are monitoring me really closley and I need to see a cardiologist about my episodes. I'm feeling fine now, I think it was just a freak thing that happened but I'm famous around this hospital now. Apparently they never saw anything like this happen before. I guess I made their work day exciting, lol!


----------



## GettingBroody

Ohmygod Jenn!!! Can't believe all that happened! Your poor dh must have got an awful fright. And poor you too having to go through all that :hugs: So so glad both you and the babies are ok :flower:

Edit: :dohh: Forgot to say Congratulations!!!!!!! :dance:


----------



## MoBaby

Jenn!! Omg that sounds horrible! But I'm glad babies are here and safe and everyone is doing well. Hopefully they can find a reason why the seizures happened and why you had that episode. And hopefully it's just a freak thing that was related to the birthing experience. Congrats!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Holy crap Jenn!!! I'm so glad you're ok. DH must have been freaking out. I'm glad they're ok. They're beautiful!!! Keep us updated with your health xoxo


----------



## jchic

Jenn!!!! OMG hoping you are ok. Thats so scary! Glad they did what they needed to do. Sometimes all that pushing when its stalled labor puts your body into a tailspin. So glad youre ok! 
Congratsssss on the babies!!!!!!!!!!! So happy for you!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Oh Jenn you poor thing with that experience! I wonder what caused the seizures? I'm sorry you didn't get the birth you wanted but glad you and babies are all ok xx


----------



## azlissie

Wow, Jenn, I think that's the craziest birth story I've ever heard! I really hope the seizures were just a combination of you being sick plus being in labor that long and not something that you're going to have to deal with regularly. How scary - I can't imagine how your poor DH must have felt. So glad it all worked out in the end! Your children are beautiful - congratulations!


----------



## never2late70

Jen: have mercy!! Your story litteraly gave me chills. Im so sorry you went through that, and so happy that Chris and Emma and you are going to be fine. Perfect example of going through awful, to get to great. Ill pray for your continued strength and health.
Congrats momma! Great job!
xoxo
Angie


----------



## Mamali

OMG Jenn, and you were telling us about a lady that coded the other day!!! Glad you and the babies are all doing fine. BTW they are adorable, congrats dear.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Im glad you are well Jenn....that's one crazy story! The babies are GORGEOUS!!!!!!! Congrats again my friend!


----------



## Jenn76

Thanks guys. I was monitored by cardiologists for several hours after the birth and all my test came back normal. They want me to follow up with them after everything gets settled with my new family life. Which I agreed. It was nice to see how concerned everyone was for me. Because of this I was assigned my own personal nurse to stay in my room and help with the babies. It was nice to have a personal one on one baby nurse to help me with breast feeding and everything else. We will always look back on that day as being extra special.


----------



## Lindsay18

Wow. I'm glad the end result was good for you!!! How is breast feeding


----------



## MrsC8776

Jenn~ Congrats!! I'm so glad you and the babies are ok. I'm sure it was a terrifying experience for everyone though. Having a rough birth can sometimes be difficult on the emotions for awhile. Just make sure to take it easy. That's so great that you have a one on one nurse! Get all the help you can while you're there.


----------



## almosthere

WOOOHOOO!!!! Stinas-SO happy and excited for you yes yes yes...I knew once you mentioned the pos opk hehe!!!! You must be over the moon <3 GL with your beta!!!

Jenn-have you ever had seizures before? I hyperventilate and have these panic attack/seizure like attacks out of no where....had one with ivf process....I am so worried that what happened to you may happen to me at birth. I am SO happy you and babies are okay. <3


----------



## Stinas

Jenn - omg!!! I'm sooo happy that your all ok! That's just crazy!! 
Congrats on the babies. Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Jenn76

Almost: Yes I have I have had them before since I was young but I always classified them as fainting spells. Anytime I have the flu and get sick to my stomach I would pass out for about 30 second and throw up unconscious. I did use to hyperventilate first but that wore off as I got older. It doesn't happen often since I became an adult. They called it a seizure because my eyes rolled back into my head and I went unconscious. It's possible my heart always stops but who would know since I've never been hooked up to a heart monitor before. I've been to doctors but they always classified it as a phobia. So I guess now they will have to look at it more closely but like I said it doesn't happen to me often so it's hard for them to test on. The last time it happened before this week was two years ago since I rarely get the flu. 

Lindsay: Breastfeeding is dificult I'm producing colostrum but only small amounts. Both babies can latch but they won't stay long as it is hard to get the goods. I started pumping and I'm really not producing much and no milk yet so I am supplementing with formula while still trying to get my milk up to par.


----------



## almosthere

Thanks for sharing jenn-it sounds a lot like what happens with me-no fun and very scarey!! Congrats on your babies-and I hope your breast feeding gets better!


----------



## haj624

Hi ladies...so glad to see so many bavies will be here soon!!! Can you believe mine were 3 months last week???


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn- hopefully that will improve soon for you:)

Haj- that's crazy!!! I can't believe they're that old already. How are they/you?!!

My husband threw me a surprise 30th birthday dinner tonight with about 25 of my friends. It was amazing!!! Jess- I told you I thought he had something up his sleeve ;)


----------



## Pink gerbera

Jenn I'm so glad everything is ok with you and that you got a nurse to help you. That sounds great :)

Haj - good to hear from you! How's things? How are the babies? Are you in a routine yet? 

Hope everyone else is good.


----------



## jchic

Jenn- BF is hard!!!! Noone ever tells you those things. Hoping it gets better and remember whatever it is (pump, breast, formula)- happy mommy equals happy baby. :)

Linds- awesome!!!! How was it? Mike threw me one when I turned 30 too but I had no idea LOL. You caught on!

Haj- how are the twins??


----------



## almosthere

Yay for the surprise party lindsay-sounds like a good time!

glad to hear everyone else is doing well-

haj time flies--before you know it your babies will be having their 1 year birthdays!!!


----------



## Lulu 07

Hey Ladies!! It's been forever since I've posted on here but I did get caught up with almost all the posts. I was so happy to see so many beautiful babies were born and are happy and healthy. Congrats to all the new mommies!! Also, I was so excited to see so many preggo ladies.. congrats to all the BFP's and good luck to all that are still trying and going through IVF! I have faith that each one of you still TTC on here will have your BFP soon. You are all in my prayers! :hugs:


----------



## honeycheeks

Thank all the ladies on here who have supported me through this rough journey. I have been feeling better, I have been trying so hard to feel better and happy. I haven't visited this thread much after my last post, I was in my coping and grieving phase and needed to be away from all things TTC.

Here's my update, I just pasted it from my other thread.
I had my appointment today with my FS. It didn't go exactly the way I had planned. The dim wit at the reception had booked me in for a follow up appointment , which means I can only "talk" with the doctor and not start a "new treatment cycle". Anyways I managed to sneak in another appointment for Thursday. I better be a little more smarter sneaking my way in. 

My blood karyotyping results were not in yet. The doctor checked with the lab and still couldn't get the results. FS promised to call me later when the results come in. I hope the results are not lost and we don't have to do it again. The results of karyotyping take painfully long.

Anyhow, I had a good chat with my FS. She thinks it is not a good sign that I have the same thing repeating over and over again with so many implantation failures, 7 failures officially, huh! She tends to think something might come up in the karyotype results. Then we would do PGD in the next cycle. PGD is Pre implantation Genetic Diagnosis. It is basically a Biopsy done on the embryo on day 3 after fertilization. Any genetic abnormalities suspected are ruled out and the good ones are saved for transfer. Sounds like a great deal for an embryo to go through. I also suspect that it further reduces the chances of the embryo growing, as it is already invaded, but we'll see.

But if nothing come up in the karyotyping results, then we have no leads and nothing to make the chances better.


----------



## Lindsay18

Hi Lulu! So good to hear from you!

Honey- I'm so sorry you have to deal with idiots. It's such a shame because this is their job and what an important one!!! I'm not sure if PGD is the same thing as the chromosome testing I had done, but I was so happy I had it done!!! We are able to see the quality of each embryo, we knew only healthy ones would be transferred, and we also know the sex of all of ours. If it helps you in your process, than great!!! Fingers crossed your blood results come back ASAP and you can get started!!!


----------



## honeycheeks

Thanks Lindsay. I think its the same test you had. They test for any genetic defects in the embryo and it can also tell you the gender of them.Why did you have the test done. Was it recommended by your FS for some reason. I cant remember if you already mentioned on this thread.

Now , hours after today's appointment, I feel emotionally drained. I feel I am in some ugly race that I don't deserve to win. Right from negotiating with the dim wits at the reception, to getting the FS not to delay my cycle any longer, waiting for all the test results and whats in them for me, the medicines, they all drive me crazy. It is weighing me down to my knees. I literally feel like I have been caught in a whirlpool and clutching at straws.
P.S: I can't swim.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Honey - I'm sorry you feel like you are fighting a losing battle. I think the chromosome testing is a good idea if they're offering it. 

Hope everyone else is doing well?


----------



## Lindsay18

Honey- I'm so sorry you are feeling that way. It definitely doesn't help to not have a clear set of steps to make you feel more comfortable! Yes- the chromosome testing was awesome! I was actually asked to participate in a temperature study and they would do the chromosome study free of charge (normally $5,000). They took 1/2 of my embryos and stored them at the normal temp and the other 1/2 at 1 degree difference. That was the study though- yours will just be tested. They say that with the chromosome testing that it definitely ups your chances at implantation and viability. We did have one abnormal and if it had been transferred it would not have been viable. You get A LOT of information from the testing. We had discussed the fact that if they werent paying for it/ offered us the study we would have done it anyway. It's a good thing :)


----------



## MoBaby

Honey: Sorry you are feeling this way. We havent done the genetic testing on the embryos out of personal preference. We wanted "nature" to do the selecting per se. But after what I have gone through so far I am tired of having miscarriages so if one of our frosties isnt our forever baby then we are going to do the genetic testing (PGD) if we have 4 or more quality embryos to test. One thing I will not want to know is the sex of the baby. It is expensive but according to my RE, embryos that are genetically normal and transferred almost always end up with BFP. So that was reassuring to me. I think its worth it if you have repeated early miscarriages. I know a girl who had 3 mcs in a row and did PGD and now is pregnant with twin boys. 

AFM: Had lining scan just a bit ago. Lining measuring 10-11 mm :) And looks good! Also the RE wanted to make sure the blood flow to my uterus was adequate because of the abnormality I have and according to the nurse and ultrasound person it is great. So now I wait for the call when the tranfer is. And also waiting to see if I have to do PIO to start with or if the vaginal progesterone. I told the nurse the RE told me I was to do the shots with next cycle and she was like I thought you wanted to vaginal. I said no I want whatever the RE wants and I am sure that is what he did so please discuss with him and let me know. So I will find out later. :)


----------



## michelle01

Hi everyone! Hope you all had a great weekend!

Jenn - I am glad you and your LO's are doing good. What you went through was certainly scary, but glad you had such great care. Hope you DH is feeling better after everything too; poor guy! 

Mo - If you do need endometrin I have a box! I was actually going through my closet this weekend, cleaning up and noticed I had one. So just let me know ;)

Honey - I am sorry for what you are going through and you will get your BFP ;) Hang in there and hope your appt on Thursday goes better for you.

Last Friday/Saturday I am not sure what I did, or if I overdid it, but I almost went to the ER Friday night. I was in sooo much pain, I was in tears. My lower abdomen was in constant pain, no matter if I was standing, sitting or moving. I finally tried sitting on my side and eventually it eased up, but WTH! I am not sure if it was his position, or if I was having some round ligament pain or what. Even bowling yesterday wasn't very good.


----------



## MoBaby

Michelle! That would be perfect... I will let you know when the nurse calls :hugs: are you going to call the dr regarding the pain? Sounds like it was terrible!!


----------



## michelle01

Mo - Just let me know ;) I was going to call if the pain continued today, but it seems to be gone. I really think it was his position; he is breech and the pain was worse on my lower left side where his feet are. If it comes back, then I am definitely calling. I couldn't even get up and walk Friday night without tears :(


----------



## Lindsay18

Mo - so glad things are moving forward!

Michelle - that sounds terrible! I am so sorry! My pain is much worse on the side where his feet are too. Mine seem to be contractions that spread into my back - fun times... I have definitely realized that his positioning tends to cause my bad pain and it's just something I have to deal with. So I really hope you don't have any more!


----------



## jchic

Michelle - :( Hope the pain is better. It could very well be his positioning! There are times where I could scream in pain from where their limbs are.


----------



## honeycheeks

Thanks everyone for reassuring me. I feel my spirits are lifted half a millimetre.
Pink- DH and I have done karyotyping, but our results just disappeared somewhere. Once they can find them, the chromosome testing would depend on our results. if one of the parents has some chromosomal defect, then they would do it on the embryos. I have my pap tomorrow. I am terrified of that too. I am being such a chicken.

Lindsay - Its great that you didn't have to pay for the test. Im sorry that you and pink are quite uncomfortable now. I hope the next few weeks fly by and you'll soon have bubs in your arms.

Mo- i would also not ike to know the gender of the embryos, because I just want to find out only after a succesful pregnancy is established, in the gender scan. My FS feels after the repeated chemical pregnancies, there is no sense moving forward without finding where the problem lies. So it makes sense in doing it. And we have no more frosties. Its an all new cycle, so we'd rather do all we can possibly do. Hearing stories of high success rates of others who did the testing should be reassuring, but no amount of anything can reassure me right now. I guess it will, once I'm no longer in panic mode.

Mo, Good luck for you transfer. You are i my prayers.

Michelle- Sorry that you were in terrible pain. I hope you feel better now. Where I live, pregnant women are not allowed at bowling and I always thought it's the same everywhere.


----------



## Jenn76

Lulu: Nice to hear from you! How is your pregnancy going? Almost 32 weeks now that's great! Not much longer now. 

Honey: That's definitely frustrating, if you have a follow up you should be able to arrange for your next appointment. That testing is amazing! It's not available where I had my IVF done. I hope that between the karyotype results and testing they figure out what has been going on and find you some great embryos to transfer! 

Stinas: Is your beta test today? If so wishing you the best of luck and hoping you get a nice high number. 

Lindsay: Very sweet of DH to throw you a surprise party. My 30th was quite uneventful. 

Looking forward to a few new arrivals over he next few weeks....... Lindsay, Pink, Jess you will see everything is sooooo worth it! FYI my back is no longer in constant pain, only hurts when I bend over too long and that would be true with most people. Heartburn is gone. C-Section recovery so far is good. I never felt any pain from my inscision, it only hurt when you first get up from sitting. The worst thing was the gas you get in your belly after, it literally feels like baby moving in there. You can actually see the bubbles moving and they are huge. Looking forward to hearing about your LO's arrivals.

Baby Update: Both my LO's are doing great. Christopher was approved to be released yesterday. Emma will be released today just need one last blood test for her jaundice. Both are on formula as my milk is still not in but I was able to pump a very small amount last night so it looks like it is coming now. The formula has helped them both gain some weight back. So by two pm we should be on our way home. :happydance:


----------



## honeycheeks

Jenn - Its great news that the little ones are ready to go home. it must be such a lovely feeling to be back home with your little pink and blue bundles. Glad that you are recovering fast and without pain after the C section.


----------



## michelle01

Thanks girls; hopefully it was only the position and I am sure I will be dealing with that again as he gets bigger.

Honey - I bowled up until 8 months with DS; the OB said I could continue with anything I was doing before I was pg. We bowl our league till second week of May, then I have a womens tournament in Michigan the first weekend in June and then I am done! Of course that is as long as I am able to still bowl that long without being in any pain.

Hi Jenn - Great both of them are doing good and being released :) Just move slowly and in a week or so you should start feeling better!!! Cannot wait to see more pictures of them!


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn - that is SOOOO fantastic! I am so happy you are all going home already!

Stinas - IDK what time you will be finding out, but I CAN NOT WAIT to hear your number!!! xoxoxo


----------



## Jenn76

Mobaby: Great to hear you will be transferring soon!!!!! I'm so excited for you.

Michelle: Sorry to hear about the pain. Rest up, and try not to over do it.


----------



## honeycheeks

Michelle -Thats great. Enjoy bowling while you can. I was never a great fan of bowling. Not that I don't enjoy it, its just that my nails always break off in the most painful manner, that I decided i'd better stay off bowling.


----------



## MoBaby

Jenn: I'm scared!!! Lol :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Honey - that made me laugh LOL! My nails break with bowling too!


----------



## jchic

Jenn - sooooo happy to hear from you and glad that Chris and Emma are going to be on their way home with Mommy. How wonderful is that???? 
Also, so good to hear your section recovery is going well, that is one of the things I am most scared of!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi Ladies....Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend!!!

Jenn....great news that babies will be home!!!! Glad you are feeling better. 

Jchic...how are you feeling? 

Mo...Glad to hear all is working out the way it should <3 

Honey..I hope they can provide you with the answers quickly.... <3

Feel Better Michelle.


----------



## MoBaby

Re called . I'm doing pio all the way through 12 weeks. Transfer officially scheduled for wed April 24th. Further out than I wanted but the lab is closed next week so that's the best they can do. They did reassure me that they wouldn't do anything unless they thought it would work. The nurse said the re wanted to be there for my scan. I was there at 630 and when I was done at 7am I saw him in the hall! She said he was bummed he don't make it on time but is satisfied with all the results. If I knew that he wanted to be there I would have gone later. The pio is cheaper than telhe vaginal stuff; just literally a pain in the butt!!! Lol. :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Mo - that's great you have a date!!! Stinks that you have to wait longer than you wanted, but at least you have a date to look forward to and it's only 2 weeks away!!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Mo..that is AWESOME news!!!!!! Let the countdown begin!! yayyyyy!!!!! the 24th is around the corner!


----------



## Jenn76

Mobaby, this has to be your time! I have a good feeling that this will be.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Mo - great that you have a date! Bring on the 24th :)

Jenn - so good to hear from you. Like Jess said I'm glad to hear the c-section recovery isn't too bad as that is something I'm worried about. 

Michelle - sorry about your pain! I hope it has gone now. 

Hope all you other ladies are good?

Stinas - do we have beta numbers??


----------



## Stinas

We have beta numbers!!!!
651!!!!!!!! 
Super excited! Doc thinks its two, but I might be able to find out next week. Second beta is Thursday. 

Mo - yayyy!!!! PIO sucks, but we can do it together!!! 

Michelle - sorry you got that scare. I would go to do if it does continue. 

I'll do better personals when I'm on computer. Just got call from doc and off phone with my mom.


----------



## Lindsay18

Ahhhhhh!!!!! It's official!!! So happy for you! Love you girl!!!


----------



## Lulu 07

Honey ~ I'm sorry you're feeling down. I think pgd testing is a good idea.I know how you feel about the embryo being invaded.. I felt the same way with ICSI and didn't do it the 1st time for that reason but it turns out that's what we needed to get good embryos. Hang in there, you'll have your BFP and take home baby before you know it!

Lindsay ~ how are you and the little prince doing? You're almost there!!!! Are you starting to get nervous?

Michelle ~ Sorry you've been in so much pain! I hope that pain stays away but if it comes back then you should probably get it checked out.

Mo ~ I'm glad the lining is where it should be.. FX this is it for you!

Jenn ~ Sorry about what you had to go through during your labor and delivery, it must've been really scary, but glad you and babies are doing well. AFM, I'm hanging in there.. Details below

AFM ~ I've been on bedrest pretty much most of my pregnancy. It started at 8 weeks because of the sub chorionic hematoma. Once that was gone it turns out I had placenta previa so I had to continue bedrest but that moved up on it's own within a few weeks and then my BH contractions started at 17 weeks. At around 23 weeks my contractions were becoming a lot more frequent and up until this point I wasn't following the complete bedrest too strictly since we were moving since I was about 20 weeks. Well, at 23 weeks I was puton strict bedrest and had to follow it this time. The contractions continued at about 6 an hour and then eventually I started getting more than 6. At 27 weeks my fetal fibronectin test came back positive and since I was having the contractions as well they decided to give me the steroid shots for the babies lungs. My cervix was nice and long this whole time but on my last doctor's appointment, which was march 28th, my cervical length had gone from 3.7 the previous week to 1.6 so my doctor said that I'm going straight to the hospital for hospital bedrest and so they wheeled me across to the hospital since his office is across the street and I've been here since. Nothing has really stopped my contractions except indocin but that can only be given for 48 hours so they stopped that a few days ago and the contractions are back with a lot of pain. I've been having the painful contractions for the past few days but today seems a little worse and i ended up bursting in tears today because I'm just really tired of being in pain. doc doesn't want to put me on magnesium just yet because of the horrible side effects of it as long as my cervix is not changing with all these contractions. As of 2 days ago my cervix was still the same so i just have to deal with the pain for now.. Sorry for the long post!

I hope everyone else is doing well!!


----------



## Lulu 07

Stinas ~ Congrats!!!!! That's a great beta.. I think it's 2 as well!!


----------



## michelle01

YAY WOOHOO!!! Congrats Stinas ;) So excited for you; what a great number!!! 

WOW Lulu -you have sure been through a lot! Sorry for all the pain your in; hopefully your LO's stay in a little longer. Its probably good your at the hospital though so they can monitor you!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Fabulous news Stinas!!!! Congrats again!


----------



## Mamali

Congrats Stinas!!! It's official, wish you a H and H 9 months.

:hi: hope everyone is doing good :flower:. This 2WW is killing me :growlmad:, it's as if the days are not moving at all.


----------



## jchic

Great news Stinas!!! We shall see how many you have in there baking! Cant wait for an update. 

Lulu - carrying twins is hard work! I am on bedrest as well and the pain SUCKS! Hang in there, you are in the home stretch~


----------



## Lindsay18

Aww Lulu!!! How awful! I'm so sorry about your pain and the fact that you've been so restricted throughout your pregnancy:(. I'm sure the hospital is the best place for you to be right now but I know I wouldn't want to be there either lol. I hope your pain calms down and the babies cook as long as they can. 

I'm doing well. So ready, though lol!!! This is my last week of work so only 4 more days then I'm off for 6 months. Can't come soon enough!!! The contractions and back pain make work really difficult!!! I'm also getting tired of repeating the SAME thing 100 times a day. Our school is really big so there are a lot of teachers and I get the same ?'s over and over. When are you due? When is your last day? How are you feeling? Sleeping? Etc. and then I get to hear 100 different stories about their labor/birth story hahaha. I know they mean well but I'm over it. Lol


----------



## honeycheeks

Stinas - I have always been thinking its going to be twins for you. Hoping there are 2 in there.

AFM- I had a talk with DH regarding my appointment today and what we need to do/plan going forward. Not feeling my best after the conversation. I just want to cry out loud. But I have decided to try my best not to shed a tear in front of DH. He told me it is very heart breaking for him to see in tears. So I have given up all desire to break his heart.All is not well with me. I feel I am going to break.


----------



## Lindsay18

Aww Honey! Don't hold anything in. It may be difficult for him but look how difficult this is for you. DH needs to be supportive regardless of what emotion you're experiencing. You may be upset or frustrated or pissed off - it's going to happen. Let it out! Lol. Especially to us because you know we are here- no judgements. Explain that to him!


----------



## sekky

Hello Ladies

WOOHOOOOOO Stinas that's a great beta. Happy for you and DH girl :happydance:

Honey - sorry you are in a limbo now. I hope things work out for you sooner:hugs:

Lulu - sorry about the pains. So much to go thru for those little ones :hugs:

Mo - so good you have a date. keeping everything crossed for a great transfer.:thumbup::flower:

Mamali - its past 4 days already sweetie.:hugs:

AFM - still taking my BCP. Its day 6 already. 15 more to go and 12 days to my next appointment:happydance:


----------



## sekky

Lindsay - Good you are going on leave soon


----------



## sekky

Honey - Pls don't hold anything in. We are here for you and we understand. :hugs: Its difficult for people to actually understand how this journey is. My DH is yet to get it too and that sometimes pisses me off. He sees assisted conception as giving away money. He has actually made us wait this long to try IVF(we should have since May 2012).

Hoping this ends with us having our little precious ones. And we will become super mommies without even trying:flower:


----------



## Stinas

Thank you all sooooo very much!!!! I really appreciate all your support. I love my bnb family!!!! 

Honey - Please dont lose hope!! Its all such a hard process, but it will happen. Look at me, originally the stupid ass OB told me donor was my only route.....and now look! Dont put yourself down.


----------



## GettingBroody

Jenn - that's fantastic that you'll all be going home today!! :dance:

Michelle - you poor thing, sounds awful. Hope the pain doesn't come back..

Mo - the countdown is on! The 24th will be here really soon! 

Stinas - woohoo!!!! :wohoo:

Mamali - hang in there, the 2ww won't last forever! When are you going to test?!

Honey - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Sekky - not long to go now!!

Lulu - so sorry to hear you've been having a tough time. Really hope your babies stay put for another while. Well done on hanging onto them for this long! What are the side effects of the magnesium? I had it when my contractions started, didn't notice anything....:shrug: Oh, actually it made me really hot and flushed!

Afm, Fia's been doing really well. She's had a few hours off her cpap (breathing mask) today and yesterday and is up to 3lbs 2oz... :D


----------



## sekky

GettingBroody said:


> Jenn - that's fantastic that you'll all be going home today!! :dance:
> 
> Michelle - you poor thing, sounds awful. Hope the pain doesn't come back..
> 
> Mo - the countdown is on! The 24th will be here really soon!
> 
> Stinas - woohoo!!!! :wohoo:
> 
> Mamali - hang in there, the 2ww won't last forever! When are you going to test?!
> 
> Honey - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Sekky - not long to go now!!
> 
> Lulu - so sorry to hear you've been having a tough time. Really hope your babies stay put for another while. Well done on hanging onto them for this long! What are the side effects of the magnesium? I had it when my contractions started, didn't notice anything....:shrug: Oh, actually it made me really hot and flushed!
> 
> Afm, Fia's been doing really well. She's had a few hours off her cpap (breathing mask) today and yesterday and is up to 3lbs 2oz... :D


:happydance: that is good to know she doing fine and the weight too


----------



## Stinas

Lindsay - Next week lets plan something since your off!!!!! Ill try to figure out my schedule soon, but either way, I dont work during the day weekdays.


----------



## sekky

Bubu - thinking of you. Hope you are having nice time:flower:


----------



## Lindsay18

Getting- that's fantastic!!!

Stinas- yes!!! Next week it is!!! I miss u!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Getting...so happy Fia is doing well!! That's awesome news!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi LuLu! I'm so sorry about all the pain you are going through. Hope the contractions ease up for you. <3


----------



## azlissie

Wow - this thread was busy today!! Glad to hear so much exciting news.

Stinas, huge congrats on the awesome beta!! That does seem pretty high - I can't wait for your first scan!

Mo, the 24th does seem far away right now but I think it will get here before you know it. Just spend the next two weeks thinking positive thoughts and visualizing your little babe snuggling in for the next 9 months.

Getting, great to hear from you! Sounds like Fia is doing really well - I'd love to see more pics when you get the chance.

Michelle, so sorry to hear about the pain - that sounds awful. I haven't had any abdominal pain like that so no idea what to tell you but if it happens again I think you should call the OB.

Mama, I hope time speeds up for you! Sending you sticky baby vibes.

Sekky, you're getting so close to starting stims! Good luck.

Honey, I'm so sorry you are feeling so weighed down by all this TTC stuff. It's such a nightmare and it seems like one frustration after another so I totally understand where you're coming from. I hope you can get some better info from your RE at your next appt.

Lindsay, congrats on starting mat leave! It will be so nice to have that much time off, although it won't exactly be "time off" once LO arrives! Good luck with the last 4 days.

Pink, Jchic - which one of you is going to go first? I can't wait to see pics of your little ones.

Jenn, glad to hear you guys got to go home today. The pic you posted today on FB is absolutely adorable - they are amazing! And they will be friends - I think that's one of the coolest things about twins.

Kathy, how are you doing?

MrsC, hope you're hanging in there okay with DH gone. Thinking about you and the girls!

Lulu, I'm so sorry to hear about the struggles you've had - you are a very strong woman to go through all that without complaining! Keep those babes cooking just a couple more weeks and you'll be good to go!

AFM, nothing exciting going on. My back pain is easing up a little, but unfortunately I had to increase my prednisone dose to get that to happen. I really wish I could make it through this pregnancy without taking a lot of meds but it's either take the stuff or be so crippled I can hardly walk. I feel bad but I'm still on a super low dose (10mg a day) that my OB assures me it won't cause any problems.

Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## Lulu 07

Sorry for no personals but just wanted to update really quick..

The contractions I was feeling this morning just kept getting worse so they decided to check me. It turns out I am 2 cm dilated, so they gave me a shot of terbutaline to stop contractions and they will be starting the magnesium at midnight in hopes it will stop labor for a bit. Please pray that I could keep babies cooking longer!!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Lulu I hope the shot works and you can keep the babies in for a little while longer. 

Getting - great news that Fia is doing so well. Someone mentioned more pics - yes please!!

Mamali - not long to go! When are you going to test??

Stinas - I'm going to go twins for you! Such a great beta number!

Honey - my DH hated seeing me sad too but I found keeping my emotions from him made me more emotional. It's best to go through it together, this isn't easy for you so talk to him rather than protect him. You really don't want to feel isolated and that no one understands. You and DH are a team and you will get there. It's just a very bumpy road for some of us. :hugs:

I know I've missed lots of you but on my phone. Hope everyone else is good. I ended up sleeping on the sofa last night as I thought I was going to cry in bed with the pain. I managed 3 hours straight! Woo hoo. All just preparing me for next week I'm sure :) Can't believe I only have 9 more days! Can't come soon enough!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Az- I'm so sorry about the back pain. I can totally relate:(. Hopefully the meds will help!!

Lulu- hopefully those babies will stay in there and keep cooking!!! Hoping everything the doctors are doing help to make you more comfortable too. 

Pink- I can't believe its only 9 days!!! Omg!!! I'm so sorry about the no sleep. I feel your pain! Fingers crossed you get as much sleep as possible before they come!!!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Lindsay - I know it feels crazy to be so close now!! I've wanted this for 4 years and in 9 days my dreams will come true!! (If not before) !


----------



## GettingBroody

Lulu - hope you're not in too much pain :hugs: Fx'd those babies stay in a bit longer but even if they don't they are a good age and will be fine :hugs:


----------



## jchic

getting - I am so happy little Fia is doing so well. What a strong little girl you have! 

lulu - I hope the terb and mag help stop the labor. Stay positive, your babies are at a good gestational age and should they come early, alittle nicu time and they will be just fine. Thinking of you! 

Az, Pink, Jenn, Linds, Kathy, Angie,Mo, Bubu and all the lovely ladies - hope you are doing great today!!! xoxo


----------



## Stinas

How high was all the twin betas around 15 dpo?


----------



## MoBaby

My single 16dpo beta was 380! So I think you are cooking 2!!


----------



## jchic

Stinas, my betas werent high and actually didnt double. My first beta was three hundred something and the next one was 500 something. I think its individual based, thats why betas arent the best determining factor if its one or two. They will be able to tell by your scan though for sure! They didnt discover twin b for me until 9 weeks because he was hiding behind his sister (it was the first twin pregnancy my doctor at RMA said she had missed in over 5 years, LOL)! Your betas are great, so whether its one or two, you definitely have a sticky, happy bean!


----------



## michelle01

Lulu - Hope the shot works for you :hugs: keep those Lo's cooking just a little longer!

Pink - Wow, 9 days!!! Sorry about no sleep, maybe preparing you for what is to come ;)

Stinas - I am so excited for you :)

Getting - Glad Fia is doing so well :) How are you doing?

MrsC - How are you doing and your girls??

So I called BCBS asking about breast pumps; they say I don't have them covered..WTH! Seriously, I really thought that would be the case; I have such great insurance! 

And we had a wicked storm at 2:30 this morning, the thunder made my house shake....so going on not much sleep either. Not to mention, I couldn't get comfy last night to fall asleep; I thought this wouldn't start happening till around 7 months or so :growlmad:


----------



## Lindsay18

Really, Michelle??? I have BCBS too and it is covered 100%. That is crazy! I would call back and double check - I have had a lot of varieties of answers from them unfortunately!!!
And the no sleep thing started for me around 20 weeks. That's when I got the "snoogle" pregnancy pillow. It worked WONDERS until about 31 weeks when I couldn't lay down anymore. So now I'm in a recliner lol!!!


----------



## michelle01

Thanks Lindsay; I may try calling back today and talking to someone else. I don't understand why it wouldn't be covered. I have great insurance! And the no sleep...UGH! I was tossing and turning like crazy last night, literally sucks. I have a long pillow, maybe I will try that tonight. All I feel like doing is crawling into an empty office today and falling asleep :haha:


----------



## MoBaby

The coverage is state specific and even employer specific. So one BCBS policy may not cover it and the other will. BCBS covers infertility in some states but none in my state and thats who I have. Insurace companies should have the same benefits no matter what state! Really stinks. I think mine will cover it if there is an extended period of time away from baby like mom has to stay in the hospital longer or something like that.


----------



## Lindsay18

Mo - that's what I figured. That really stinks!!! I agree - I think that any one insurance company should have the same coverage. That's terrible...

Michelle - not sure how you feel about it, but a friend of mine found a Medela FreeStyle practically brand new on Amazon for very cheap! You would just have to get separate tubing, but no milk etc gets into the pump pieces - that's protected. Just a thought.


----------



## MoBaby

This may be only my opinion but I couldnt purchase a used breast pump unless it was hospital grade. I will use the one I bought for my twin sister a couple of years back because I know she is germ free and nothing on the machine cant get contaminated. But, here is why (I know everyone doesnt have this opinion as me. Hope this doesnt upset anyone :) :

Breast pumps are actually regulated by the FDA, and the party line is that personal pumps are designed for single users (kind of like a toothbrush), but hospital-grade ones may be used by multiple women.

Most breast pumps are made up of an "open system" where the breastmilk flows through the breast shields, tubing and collection containers, but milk particles may also come into contact with parts of the machine. Multi-user pumps are "closed systems," in which the milk cannot enter the machine itself, and the tubing and other pieces may simply be changed between users.

If you plan to rent a pump or buy or borrow a used one, it's best to be sure it is the closed-system kind. Although viruses such as HIV cannot survive on surfaces for more than a few hours, there are other germs that can live for several weeks or years, even on dry objects. While it is normal for a baby to be exposed to his own mother's germs, it's important to minimize any unnecessary contact with other viruses or bacteria.


----------



## Lindsay18

That's my opinion 100% also - the one I suggested is a hospital grade, closed system pump. I wouldn't buy a non-hospital grade one either.


----------



## michelle01

I agree with the insurance companies carrying the same coverage no matter where you are. I called again and it is not covered, but I did email our HR coordinator to get more information as to why. I am not sure what I am going to do right now, at least I have a few months to figure it out! 

Thanks for your input and info Mobaby! I tried getting DS to latch when he was born, but he ended up having REALLY bad reflux and also found out at 7 weeks he had a blockage in his tummy; which he ended up in surgery for. So BF never happened with him.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

azlissie said:


> Wow - this thread was busy today!! Glad to hear so much exciting news.
> 
> Stinas, huge congrats on the awesome beta!! That does seem pretty high - I can't wait for your first scan!
> 
> Mo, the 24th does seem far away right now but I think it will get here before you know it. Just spend the next two weeks thinking positive thoughts and visualizing your little babe snuggling in for the next 9 months.
> 
> Getting, great to hear from you! Sounds like Fia is doing really well - I'd love to see more pics when you get the chance.
> 
> Michelle, so sorry to hear about the pain - that sounds awful. I haven't had any abdominal pain like that so no idea what to tell you but if it happens again I think you should call the OB.
> 
> Mama, I hope time speeds up for you! Sending you sticky baby vibes.
> 
> Sekky, you're getting so close to starting stims! Good luck.
> 
> Honey, I'm so sorry you are feeling so weighed down by all this TTC stuff. It's such a nightmare and it seems like one frustration after another so I totally understand where you're coming from. I hope you can get some better info from your RE at your next appt.
> 
> Lindsay, congrats on starting mat leave! It will be so nice to have that much time off, although it won't exactly be "time off" once LO arrives! Good luck with the last 4 days.
> 
> Pink, Jchic - which one of you is going to go first? I can't wait to see pics of your little ones.
> 
> Jenn, glad to hear you guys got to go home today. The pic you posted today on FB is absolutely adorable - they are amazing! And they will be friends - I think that's one of the coolest things about twins.
> 
> Kathy, how are you doing?
> 
> MrsC, hope you're hanging in there okay with DH gone. Thinking about you and the girls!
> 
> Lulu, I'm so sorry to hear about the struggles you've had - you are a very strong woman to go through all that without complaining! Keep those babes cooking just a couple more weeks and you'll be good to go!
> 
> AFM, nothing exciting going on. My back pain is easing up a little, but unfortunately I had to increase my prednisone dose to get that to happen. I really wish I could make it through this pregnancy without taking a lot of meds but it's either take the stuff or be so crippled I can hardly walk. I feel bad but I'm still on a super low dose (10mg a day) that my OB assures me it won't cause any problems.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week!

Hi Az....I am doing pretty good....just waiting for AF to arrive...so I can begin the process again :happydance: 
So sorry that you are going through pain :hugs: hope it eases up for you.


----------



## Jenn76

Stinas: :happydance: Congrats!!!!!! So happy for you, I guess twins as well. I had a really late beta at 21dpo which was 4675 so couldn't compare it to yours. So excited to hear if it is one or two.

Lulu: :hugs: Sorry to hear you have had so many complications with this pregnancy. I really hope they can keep those babies in that oven baking for a few more weeks. You are in the best place to be, although I know it sucks to be in the hospital. Thoughts and prayers are with you. 

Mamali: :dust: :dust: FX for you!!! 

Honey: Let it all out!!! My DH hates to see me cry too and I always tried to spare him of it, but why? This past week I have cried more then our 5 plus years together. He's been great, very supportive. These fertility issues are not singular they they affect you both and it's not right that us women have to take the brunt of it. Tell him how you feel, don't keep it in. And always feel free to vent here we all understand. 

Sekky: Two more weeks of BCP'S that's great! Time will fly after that.


Broody: So glad to hear Fia is doing great! That's great that she is over three pounds. I hope she can come home soon.

Azlissie: I had to increase my pain control in the later part of pregnancy I just couldn't bare the agony. OB said it was fine and it was, so don't feel bad. Trust me you need to look after yourself too, going through labour while sick is horrible. 

Pink: 9 more days, Wow how exciting!!! You are going to forget about that pain once you see your two LO's. I'm just so in love with mine! 

Michelle: My Insurance covers $50 so basically nothing, I understand your frustration. I second Lindsay on the snoogle it worked great until the last 6 weeks or so. 

MoBaby: I got the Medela Freestyle and I love it. The hospital one is the symphony and it isn't available through retail and if it was it is something like $3000. Mine was $450 and worth buying. I figured renting the other one would be $60 a month plus you need to buy a kit of tubes for $40 after 4 months it is cheaper to buy. I also wouldn't want a used one, just not my kind of thing.

Phew! All caught up! AFM, home at last!!! It's soooo much better being home. Actually got some sleep last night! We're all doing well. I'll post some pics soon, just can't do it from my iPad for some reason. When I try from my phone it says the size is too big. Just too lazy to pull out my laptop. Milk is finally coming in slowly but surely, still going to pump though as when I latch the babies they seem to struggle getting anything and I want to know what they are getting. 

Hope everyone else is doing well!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

I bought my sis the medela freestyle...and thats the one I would use also :) It was expensive but she loves it. Actually something happened a couple weeks ago and it wouldnt charge up so she called medela and they sent her a free replacement the whole thing brand new!


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn- so good to hear from you!!! Glad your milk is coming in and you're now able to sleep a little'!!! Can't wait to see more pictures. The ones on Facebook are soooo cute!!!


----------



## michelle01

Glad you are home now Jenn ;) And sleep, even better!!! Cannot wait to see more pictures of those cuties; they are absolutely adorable.


----------



## GettingBroody

As requested...!

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q571/derialc/c13b268b6f67ed1fe6da6e0ca7a8de4c_zpsc3bf9d26.jpg https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q571/derialc/E9D8830A-B8EB-4E48-A7DF-D9DDABEFF92D-8016-000007EA53ED95CA_zps9619094d.jpg


----------



## MoBaby

She is just precious!!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Getting- she is ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

honeycheeks said:


> Thanks Lindsay. I think its the same test you had. They test for any genetic defects in the embryo and it can also tell you the gender of them.Why did you have the test done. Was it recommended by your FS for some reason. I cant remember if you already mentioned on this thread.
> 
> Now , hours after today's appointment, I feel emotionally drained. I feel I am in some ugly race that I don't deserve to win. Right from negotiating with the dim wits at the reception, to getting the FS not to delay my cycle any longer, waiting for all the test results and whats in them for me, the medicines, they all drive me crazy. It is weighing me down to my knees. I literally feel like I have been caught in a whirlpool and clutching at straws.
> P.S: I can't swim.

:hugs: I know I'm a little late at my reply but I hope you are doing ok. I'm so sorry that this has been so hard. Don't ever give up though. It is going to happen for you. 



MoBaby said:


> AFM: Had lining scan just a bit ago. Lining measuring 10-11 mm :) And looks good! Also the RE wanted to make sure the blood flow to my uterus was adequate because of the abnormality I have and according to the nurse and ultrasound person it is great. So now I wait for the call when the tranfer is. And also waiting to see if I have to do PIO to start with or if the vaginal progesterone. I told the nurse the RE told me I was to do the shots with next cycle and she was like I thought you wanted to vaginal. I said no I want whatever the RE wants and I am sure that is what he did so please discuss with him and let me know. So I will find out later. :)




MoBaby said:


> Re called . I'm doing pio all the way through 12 weeks. Transfer officially scheduled for wed April 24th. Further out than I wanted but the lab is closed next week so that's the best they can do. They did reassure me that they wouldn't do anything unless they thought it would work. The nurse said the re wanted to be there for my scan. I was there at 630 and when I was done at 7am I saw him in the hall! She said he was bummed he don't make it on time but is satisfied with all the results. If I knew that he wanted to be there I would have gone later. The pio is cheaper than telhe vaginal stuff; just literally a pain in the butt!!! Lol. :)

Yay for a great lining! I'm so excited for you to get started again and to be PUPO!! 



Jenn76 said:


> Looking forward to a few new arrivals over he next few weeks....... Lindsay, Pink, Jess you will see everything is sooooo worth it! FYI my back is no longer in constant pain, only hurts when I bend over too long and that would be true with most people. Heartburn is gone. C-Section recovery so far is good. I never felt any pain from my inscision, it only hurt when you first get up from sitting. The worst thing was the gas you get in your belly after, it literally feels like baby moving in there. You can actually see the bubbles moving and they are huge. Looking forward to hearing about your LO's arrivals.
> 
> Baby Update: Both my LO's are doing great. Christopher was approved to be released yesterday. Emma will be released today just need one last blood test for her jaundice. Both are on formula as my milk is still not in but I was able to pump a very small amount last night so it looks like it is coming now. The formula has helped them both gain some weight back. So by two pm we should be on our way home. :happydance:

I'm glad to hear you are doing well. I know the c section recovery can feel like nothing but once you over do it the pain is pretty bad so try to take it easy even though you feel ok. The gas was the worst part for me as well. 

Great to hear that the babies are doing great as well and you guys are now home.



Stinas said:


> We have beta numbers!!!!
> 651!!!!!!!!
> Super excited! Doc thinks its two, but I might be able to find out next week. Second beta is Thursday.

Congrats again!! At 15dpo exactly my beta was 550.6! I know number have nothing to do with it but I'm excited for your scan. It is still early when they do you scan but hopefully you will be able to see something. 



Lulu 07 said:


> AFM ~ I've been on bedrest pretty much most of my pregnancy. It started at 8 weeks because of the sub chorionic hematoma. Once that was gone it turns out I had placenta previa so I had to continue bedrest but that moved up on it's own within a few weeks and then my BH contractions started at 17 weeks. At around 23 weeks my contractions were becoming a lot more frequent and up until this point I wasn't following the complete bedrest too strictly since we were moving since I was about 20 weeks. Well, at 23 weeks I was puton strict bedrest and had to follow it this time. The contractions continued at about 6 an hour and then eventually I started getting more than 6. At 27 weeks my fetal fibronectin test came back positive and since I was having the contractions as well they decided to give me the steroid shots for the babies lungs. My cervix was nice and long this whole time but on my last doctor's appointment, which was march 28th, my cervical length had gone from 3.7 the previous week to 1.6 so my doctor said that I'm going straight to the hospital for hospital bedrest and so they wheeled me across to the hospital since his office is across the street and I've been here since. Nothing has really stopped my contractions except indocin but that can only be given for 48 hours so they stopped that a few days ago and the contractions are back with a lot of pain. I've been having the painful contractions for the past few days but today seems a little worse and i ended up bursting in tears today because I'm just really tired of being in pain. doc doesn't want to put me on magnesium just yet because of the horrible side effects of it as long as my cervix is not changing with all these contractions. As of 2 days ago my cervix was still the same so i just have to deal with the pain for now.. Sorry for the long post!
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well!!




Lulu 07 said:


> Sorry for no personals but just wanted to update really quick..
> 
> The contractions I was feeling this morning just kept getting worse so they decided to check me. It turns out I am 2 cm dilated, so they gave me a shot of terbutaline to stop contractions and they will be starting the magnesium at midnight in hopes it will stop labor for a bit. Please pray that I could keep babies cooking longer!!

Sounds like you have had a bit of a rough time. Fx babies can keep cooking for a little bit longer! As for the Mag... it's a horrible thing to be on but just know it will be over soon. I was on it for my delivery and thats what kept me from my babies for the first 24 hours. Thinking of you! :hugs:



Mamali said:


> Congrats Stinas!!! It's official, wish you a H and H 9 months.
> 
> :hi: hope everyone is doing good :flower:. This 2WW is killing me :growlmad:, it's as if the days are not moving at all.

Will you be testing early? 



GettingBroody said:


> Afm, Fia's been doing really well. She's had a few hours off her cpap (breathing mask) today and yesterday and is up to 3lbs 2oz... :D




GettingBroody said:


> As requested...!
> 
> https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q571/derialc/c13b268b6f67ed1fe6da6e0ca7a8de4c_zpsc3bf9d26.jpg https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q571/derialc/E9D8830A-B8EB-4E48-A7DF-D9DDABEFF92D-8016-000007EA53ED95CA_zps9619094d.jpg

Yay for weight gain and going without assistance for a little while! She is just beautiful and oh so tiny! She's a little fighter for sure. 



azlissie said:


> MrsC, hope you're hanging in there okay with DH gone. Thinking about you and the girls!
> 
> AFM, nothing exciting going on. My back pain is easing up a little, but unfortunately I had to increase my prednisone dose to get that to happen. I really wish I could make it through this pregnancy without taking a lot of meds but it's either take the stuff or be so crippled I can hardly walk. I feel bad but I'm still on a super low dose (10mg a day) that my OB assures me it won't cause any problems.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week!

We are doing good. Having some rough days but we are making it through them. Thanks for thinking of us. :flower:

I hope your back pain eases up a bit. Thats never a fun thing to deal with. 



Pink gerbera said:


> I know I've missed lots of you but on my phone. Hope everyone else is good. I ended up sleeping on the sofa last night as I thought I was going to cry in bed with the pain. I managed 3 hours straight! Woo hoo. All just preparing me for next week I'm sure :) Can't believe I only have 9 more days! Can't come soon enough!!!

Yay for getting some sleep! Sorry to hear you are in so much pain though. 



michelle01 said:


> MrsC - How are you doing and your girls??
> 
> So I called BCBS asking about breast pumps; they say I don't have them covered..WTH! Seriously, I really thought that would be the case; I have such great insurance!
> 
> And we had a wicked storm at 2:30 this morning, the thunder made my house shake....so going on not much sleep either. Not to mention, I couldn't get comfy last night to fall asleep; I thought this wouldn't start happening till around 7 months or so :growlmad:

I hope that you can find some loop hole so that you can get a pump covered. It really does help. Hopefully you can get some better sleep tonight. 


Sorry for such short replies... just replying took me over an hour. :dohh: Thinking of you all and hoping you are doing well. :hugs::flower:


----------



## jchic

Getting- she is PRECIOUS!!!!! Oh God bless!


----------



## almosthere

Wow I have missed so much.

Honey---HUGS

Lulu-hope babies stay in there a bit longer for you!!! relax <3

Stinas-twins mybe?! hehe very exciting-congrats on the fabulous beta!!!

To all others-hope you are all well-so hard to catch up on here as so much has gone on since I last logged in!!!


----------



## azlissie

Getting, she's adorable! She looks so alert and interested in what's going on in that second picture. Congrats again!


----------



## never2late70

Wow! I have soooo much catching up to do. Sadly, i am on my stupid phone so its really hard. I will catch up tomorrow.
Thinking about yuall!
<3 Angie


----------



## Pink gerbera

Getting - she is adorable. She really is so precious. Have they told you how big they want her to be before she can come home? 

Jenn - Yey for being home and I'm impressed you got some sleep :) Be great to see more pics when you are on your laptop. I'm so glad to hear all your pain stopped after the babies arrived :)

Mrs C- good to hear you are doing well too. Can we see some more recent photos?

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Mamali

Jenn glad you are home and the little ones are doing great.

Getting Fia looks adorable! Really happy that she is getting on very good.

Lindsay, Pink, Jchic, Lulu, how are you all going? You are almost there! Can't wait to see your cuties!

Sekky dear, how are the bcps going? Can't wait for you to start stimming!

Praying hoping AF shows soon so that you can start already. 

Angie congrats on reaching your goal, hoping you'll get your little miracle soonest.

almost, Azlissie, Mo, Michelle, Mrs, Stinas, :hugs::hugs:

Bubu where are you??? We miss you :hugs:

Afm woke up today feeling really crappy and confused :wacko:. Never felt like this before, except when AF is about to show which is not as much as this. Been crying all morning, DH has been asking me and I just can't explain to him what am feeling. He just won't get it. I feel it's only someone that has gone through or is going through this that will understand. Ohhh, I just feel like disappearing into thin air, if you get what I mean :wacko:. Sorry for the rant, which might not even make sense, I feel this is the only place I can let it out and get massive hugs. Thinking of when to test :haha:, I don't want to test too early, maybe over the weekend, that's if I can bring myself to do it. Refused to buy hpts so I don't get tempted.


----------



## almosthere

Oh Getting I saw Fia's photo yesterday and meant to comment!-beautiful little girl!!! Congrats again =)

mam-hope your spirits brighten up soon-maybe the emotions are from some HCG?! ;) FX!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Mamali - I am so sorry you are feeling so down :(. Do you have an official beta coming up? If so, when???


----------



## Mamali

Thanks Almost I hope they are too :winkwink:

Lindsay thanks, my clinic dosent do beta, just HPT then scan at 8 weeks I guess. But I'll beat them to it :haha:. I think I'll test over the weekend when am 9dp or 10dp. Am 6dp3dt today.


----------



## Mamali

Sorry my official test date is 19th of April.


----------



## Lindsay18

Oh ok! That's not TOOOOO Far away lol but I don't blame you for testing early! I couldn't bring myself to test LOL! I waited until my beta, but that was only 8 days away. Since you are waiting longer, I don't know if I could hold out either!!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Mamali....You can tell us anything...we will always be here for you. Sorry you have been feeling down, hope you feel better soon <3

Good Morning Everyone <3


----------



## Mamali

Oh 19th seems like eternity right now :haha:


----------



## Lindsay18

Aww I know!!! Try to keep yourself busy! Once you hear that you got a BFP, you'll forget the annoying wait! haha


----------



## michelle01

Getting - She is so precious and beautiful! You have a fighter indeed ;) Thanks for posting her pictures!!!

Mamali - Let it out; and I tested early every time, I couldn't wait ;) We are here to listen anytime ;)

Hope everyone else is doing good :) 


So a friend offered to send me her pump; not sure how I feel about that. It is the medela freestyle one. I think Mobaby, you mentioned this one. She said I could just buy the replacement parts for it since of course I wouldn't want to reuse hers. Do I take it or is that not a good idea? I am so new to this bf stuff!!


----------



## MoBaby

I would use my close friend's pump. I would not purchase a used one though. It would probably be fine and not and issue. My sister has the freestyle that I bought for her and she really likes it! I think Jenn said she had the freestyle as well. It does a good job apparently. Hopefully I can find out at the end of this year :)


----------



## MoBaby

Mamali said:


> Oh 19th seems like eternity right now :haha:

Yes it does! This is when I start PIO and was just counting that its 9 days away! SOOOO FAR away! :)


----------



## michelle01

Thanks Mobaby! I am going to try it; better then buying it new and she is a friend of mine, and yea, I would not want to buy it used, not knowing who/where it came from. Thanks ;)


----------



## Jenn76

Broody: Fia is Adorable! 

Michelle: I did buy the Freestyle and I like it better then the hospital one. It is much more compact and portable. Works just as well too! I paid $600 once I got additional supplies and taxes on it so if she is giving it away that is awesome!


----------



## Lindsay18

Michelle- that's the pump I got and it is a closed system. I would for sure.


----------



## michelle01

Thanks girls! She is going to send it to me in July; she is pumping through June and then done. I will look up the parts I need, but definitely beats spending over $500 for everything :) And I noticed this pregnancy that my girls are growing a lot! I never had to buy a new bra with DS, but mine are starting to get too tight....UGH! And they are still killing me even to the touch. Joys of pregnancy...loving every minute.


----------



## Lindsay18

Lol that's awesome, Michelle!!!


----------



## Mamali

Yeah it is :haha: but before you know it it'll be here.


----------



## Jenn76

Mamali: Good luck with your hpt, I hope you see a BFP!


----------



## Stinas

mamali - Dont feel down. Vent as much as you like! We are all here for you! Your OTD is my birthday :happydance:

Michelle - Thats nice of your friend!! My friend rented hers from the hospital. Personally, i am a germ freak, so no matter what I would buy a new one....but thats my weird self. I buy Purel in bulk :wacko:


----------



## Stinas

I have a question.......i need to dye my hair ASAP. Doc said I would have to tell my hair dresser, which is ok because she is a friend, but if I can avoid it, i would like that. She said its ok and to use a vegetable based dye. I read in a ton of places that it does not matter if you dye it or not. Nothing was proven that its bad for you or baby. 
These black roots are getting worse and worse.....who has dyed their hair?!! Help! lol


----------



## MrsC8776

Stinas~ I got highlights while pregnant. I talked with her about a full dye job and she said it's totally fine. 

Good luck at your second beta tomorrow!


----------



## Lindsay18

Stinas- same here. Got highlights throughout and dyed half my hair several times throughout the pregnancy. Go for it.


----------



## Jenn76

Stinas said:


> I have a question.......i need to dye my hair ASAP. Doc said I would have to tell my hair dresser, which is ok because she is a friend, but if I can avoid it, i would like that. She said its ok and to use a vegetable based dye. I read in a ton of places that it does not matter if you dye it or not. Nothing was proven that its bad for you or baby.
> These black roots are getting worse and worse.....who has dyed their hair?!! Help! lol

I dyed mine twice during pregnancy, but used a store bought one rather then the salon. Mostly because my hair is super thick and it takes 3 hours to get it done in the salon because I always get highlights and colour the rest to hide grey. With the store bought I just dyed my hair to my original colour to eliminate the highlights and had to do it again to get rid of grey in my third tri. It only takes 20 mins for the store stuff so I chose that rather then being exposed to the fumes in the salon and the difficulty of sitting that long in those chairs. There is no evidence to say that dying your hair can cause harm, but I was told to use a Demi-permanent in first tri.


----------



## Lulu 07

Hey ladies!! Thank you all so much for all the support! Sorry for the lack of personals again. I promise I'll get caught up as soon as I'm not feeling so icky!

Another quick update: On Monday my contractions continued to get worse as the day went on. They got really painful and were 3 min apart so finally at around 7pm they Chechen my cervix and said I was 2-3 cm dilated. They started me on magnesium drip right away and let me tell you, that is the worst medication ever. I felt like a zombie up until yesterday morning when I woke up feeling a little better since they reduced the dose twice throughout the night. I'm still super drowsy and need help walking to the restroom and seeing doubles a lot of times. The on-call perinatologist came in yesterday and said that she thinks babies will be here within a few days and doesn't think i'll last a week since I'm still having some contractions (and they're getting painful again) even on the magnesium. I hope she's wrong and they stay in there for at least another week.

I hope all you wonderful ladies are doing better than I am!! :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

Thanks for the info ladies! I cant wait until second tri to do my hair. I dye it blonde and my natural is pretty much black....as my hair dresser says, no grey/white, but it gets darker and darker lol 
I am going to try to make an apt next week....i feel ugly when its like this. Gross! lol

Lulu - I hope those babies stay in a bit longer! But yay for it almost being time!!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Lulu - I'm so sorry you're having such a crappy few days/weeks! That magnesium sounds AWFUL!!! Hoping that the babies stay in there AS LONG AS POSSIBLE :)


----------



## michelle01

Stinas - I asked about this at my last OB appt and she said it was OK to have it done! I get lighter highlights as my hair is pretty dark brown naturally. I am trying to wait till July to get it done, before this LO is here. Good luck with your beta ;)

Lulu - I hope they stay in a bit longer, but you are in good hands if they decide they want out. Hang in there xx


----------



## never2late70

Good morning loves!!

Getting: Fia is adorable. What a beauty.

Stinas: Congrats! I see twins in your future! Hehe if your bleaching your hair cover your nose and mouth with a cloth. Coloring should be just fine.

Mamali: vent all you need love. We got you! Positive hpt coming your way!

Michelle: i would totally take the bp. Those things cost a fortune.

Lulu: Hi honey. Sorry youre going through this. Hang in there. You got this!!

Jenn & MrsC: your babies are so flippin cute. They look so big all ready.

Lindsey: Sounds like your little man is working his way on down. Wahoo!!

Mo & Bomo & Kathy: Where are you giys in your cycles? Whats happening?

AZ: hows your back love? Back pain is the worst!

Bubu: How was your trip? When do you do your transfer?

Almost: whats new and exciting?

Honey: I feel your pain love. So sorry you have to put up with all that bs.

Hope I got to you all. Lord knows youre all in my heart and prayers.
AFM: Signed our contracts and cut the check for the DE cycle! We got a copy of our donors physical. Her antral follicle count was 15 on the left and 21 on the right!! Hope it stays that way in June. Oh to be 25 again...ha!!
I have been super busy at work which is good i guess for passing the time. Not sleeping to well because im too excited..

Have a great day everyone.
<3 Angie


----------



## michelle01

YAY Angie on getting things going :) Sounds like you have a great donor too....here comes your BFP ;)


----------



## Stinas

aww Angie thats sooo exciting!!!!!


----------



## Mamali

Stinas 19th is my birthday too :happydance:

Lulu dear hope they stay in for a bit longer :hugs:

Angie that's good news, can't wait for you to start :happydance:

Hello everyone :flower:


----------



## Lindsay18

Angie - that's fantastic! So have they given you details as to what is happening when??? When you are all starting the process/what steps are going to be taken?! This is your BFP - I just KNOW it!!! xoxo


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Good Morning Ladies <3

Stinas...thanks for the info!! I was worried about the color in my hair and if I could dye it once I'm pregnant! whooohoooo!!! How are you feeling? 

LuLu...hoping the babies stay in as long as needed <3 can't wait to see them!!! 

Never...I'm truly excited for you!!! <3 <3 

Lindsay..how are you feeling today?

Bomo...where are you? <3 how are you doing?

Hi Mamali...Michelle...Jchic....Jenn....MrsC <3

AFM...went in for my bloodwork and ultrasound today...now just waiting for my results....according to the dr....ultrasound was perfect...some good news...now just waiting for my nurse to call  

Hope everyone else has an awesome day <3


----------



## jchic

Kathy - cant wait for an update on the u/s! WOOHOO!

Stinas - I dye my hair and have been doing it my entire pregnancy! Go for it!

Angie - that is SO exciting!!! I am praying so hard for you and June is so close!!!

Linds - how you feeling today girl?


----------



## Mamali

Praying hope you hear more good news from the nurse.


----------



## Stinas

Prayin - woohhooo!!!!! Im good. Waiting for second beta numbers to come in! Are you excited to start?!??

Mamali - oh yeah....i forgot lol Too bad we are far apart, we could do lunch!!!!


----------



## Mamali

Yes, we could have!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Kathy - so glad to hear that the u/s looked good. You better be on your nurse like white on rice today, girl!!! Don't let me find out that she messed up or forgot to call you again - I WILL drive up there LOL!!!

Stinas - yay! Can't wait to hear the second beta!

I am feeling a little better today. Slept pretty good last night which really seems to help with my back pain/frequency of my contractions probably because it's so much worse when my body is tired! Making it through the whole day of work today (reluctantly) but I need to get my students completed with their assessment for the district before I leave. Tomorrow is my last day of work!!! UGH FINALLY! Can't wait to not have to set an alarm (not that I won't wake up early anyway) and not have to be on a time schedule anymore! 6 months off will probably fly by, but I am so fortunate to get that much time!

Hope everyone is doing well! I wish we all lived closer LOL We could all go out for eachother's birthdays and have play dates!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Stinas said:


> Prayin - woohhooo!!!!! Im good. Waiting for second beta numbers to come in! Are you excited to start?!??
> 
> Mamali - oh yeah....i forgot lol Too bad we are far apart, we could do lunch!!!!

Can't wait to hear your numbers :happydance::happydance:

I'm excited but I'm actually more scared than I have ever been this time around...do not want anything to go bad this time around. I think anxiety is getting the best of me today as I wait for my nurse to call lol....


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Lindsay18 said:


> Kathy - so glad to hear that the u/s looked good. You better be on your nurse like white on rice today, girl!!! Don't let me find out that she messed up or forgot to call you again - I WILL drive up there LOL!!!
> 
> Stinas - yay! Can't wait to hear the second beta!
> 
> I am feeling a little better today. Slept pretty good last night which really seems to help with my back pain/frequency of my contractions probably because it's so much worse when my body is tired! Making it through the whole day of work today (reluctantly) but I need to get my students completed with their assessment for the district before I leave. Tomorrow is my last day of work!!! UGH FINALLY! Can't wait to not have to set an alarm (not that I won't wake up early anyway) and not have to be on a time schedule anymore! 6 months off will probably fly by, but I am so fortunate to get that much time!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well! I wish we all lived closer LOL We could all go out for eachother's birthdays and have play dates!

LINDSAYYYY!!!!! OMG....I just laughed out loud here at work! you crack me up :haha: !! I don't think from the last call she will slack on any information....:haha: There is no room for F*** ups this time! 

Glad to hear you're feeling better today :hugs: Lucky ass for tomorrow being your last day at work :haha: One day I will be there! hahaha


----------



## never2late70

Thanks Linds! :flower: Awesome 6 months off! What a blessing. 

Over the next two weeks our donor will be getting all of her tests done. Like genetic disease, drugs, nicotine, labs, transvaginal US, Counseling. After that is complete her and I will start BCP together. (for around 4-6 weeks) They estimate her starting her stims on June 7th with EC somewhere between June 21st-24th. Then he willl do a 5 day transfer. He only does 5 day. We will be using ICSI again of course. :happydance: 

Stinas: Anxious for your beta!!

Hi loves :hugs:

~Angie


----------



## Lindsay18

LOL Kathy!!! I'm just saying - I'll have to hurt her if she F's up again!!!
And don't be jealous!!! Take off a day of work and come visit me!! LOL That way we both get the benefits from my maternity leave!!! And you will be there VERY shortly. :)


----------



## Stinas

Prayin - I understand the anxiety! Still waiting on my beta numbers! grrr! 
Dont worry....just go with the flow. I kind of did this time. I was mentally thinking of when we would do surgery on DH after this cycle didnt work....i got a nice surprise huh. You just never know I guess. 

Lindsay - OMG I would be dying to get out of school!!! It was never something I liked to begin with, but I know when I do my doubles at work....I pretty much push the last people out so I can leave! lol 

Still waiting for beta results! grrrr!!! I did take another test just to see if they are still in there...lol...yes they....I have my mind set towards twins. Did a FRER....the second line was much darker than the control and came up before the control line did.....so, I am guessing they decided to stick around. hehe


----------



## Lindsay18

Angie - that sounds fantastic!!! So awesome to have a date to look forward to :)

Stinas - I KNOW! I am so over other people's kids right now LOL!!! 5th grade is a rough age especially in the district that I am in (pretty rough area), but I do love it. It's like a challenge and I tend to gravitate towards the "discipline issues" lol. You know how I feel about your work habits!!! YOU WORK TOO MUCH! Let me know when you are available next week! OMG the last time we got together, I was just about as far along as you are right now!!!!


----------



## Stinas

Spoke too soon! Beta #2 is 1,773!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Stinas

Lindsay - Your right!! OMG how crazy is that?! Im free during the day any day.....have to be home by 3:30 to get ready for work, thats about it.


----------



## michelle01

So excited for you Stinas ;) I bet twins too!!!

Kathy - You better make sure that nurse calls or she will have to deal with the wrath of Lindsay :haha: Hope you get your call soon ;)

Angie - Soooo exciting!! How awesome in just over 2 months you will be PUPO ;)

And Lindsay - Jealous your last day is tomorrow and 6 months off! I am ready to have a break now ;)


----------



## Lindsay18

STINAS YAY!!!! Such great news!!!! Ok great - want to do Monday???


----------



## Lindsay18

Michelle - cracking up!!! Her nurse drives me INSANE!!! At times, I think I get as mad as her DH LOL!!!
Do you get any time off being in IT? My husband doesn't really except major holidays.


----------



## michelle01

WOW :shock: Stinas....AWESOME AWESOME beta ;) You have your sticky bean girl!


----------



## Stinas

Monday is good! I will be up early....i will be going for first ultrasound!!


----------



## michelle01

Lindsay - I will get 12 weeks for maternity leave and we have a pretty good holiday/time off package; since I have been here 10 years this year, I get 30 days vacation and we have 10 holidays since I work for a Corporate Credit Union. And too funny, Kathy's nurse just needs to be on top of things ;)


----------



## Lindsay18

Stinas - AHHH YAY!!! I get to hear all about it in person!!! Ok great! I'll text you in a minute and we can figure out details :) xoxo love ya!

Michelle - that's great!!! They better give you a lot of time considering you've been there so long!


----------



## Mamali

Stinas congrats again!!! :happydance: and they aren't going nowhere :haha:


----------



## jchic

Michelle thats a great time off package, nice! 

Stinas - great beta! Thats your sticky bean or beans! Good Luck Monday


----------



## MoBaby

Stinas!!! Great beta!!! Maybe twinkies!!! Sticky baby!!


----------



## Jenn76

Lulu: My thoughts are with you! I really hope you can keep your LO's in for another week or more. Good news is that you are far enough along that that they should be fine after a short NICU stay. The magnesium sounds aweful sorry you have to go through that. :hugs:

Angie: :happydance: That's fantastic that you have everything arranged! Not much longer now! So excited for you!!!!! 

Stinas: :happydance: Fantastic number!!!! Gotta be twins baking in there! Congrats!!!!

Lindsay: Yeah for last day of work. I do have to say it was nice being off before the babies arrived. Not that I got much rest but it was better then working and using energy I didn't have.


----------



## never2late70

Stinas! TWINS!!! I just know it! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lindsay18

Mrs- definitely! So happy to have some time away from work and people lol!!!

Went to the OB just now. Cervix has come down and forward and is soft now so that's good. They want to see me Tuesday as my next ultrasound to see how big he is, is Wednesday. Then back to the OB Friday to discuss results/ possible induction. I really hope they decide to induce at like 38 1/2 weeks because my doctor is going away for 3 days when I'm exactly 39 weeks. FREAKING out about that!!! So hopefully my little man will be nice and big Wednesday so they will induce me the week of the 22nd.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Lindsay18 said:


> Mrs- definitely! So happy to have some time away from work and people lol!!!
> 
> Went to the OB just now. Cervix has come down and forward and is soft now so that's good. They want to see me Tuesday as my next ultrasound to see how big he is, is Wednesday. Then back to the OB Friday to discuss results/ possible induction. I really hope they decide to induce at like 38 1/2 weeks because my doctor is going away for 3 days when I'm exactly 39 weeks. FREAKING out about that!!! So hopefully my little man will be nice and big Wednesday so they will induce me the week of the 22nd.[/QUOTE
> 
> Such exciting news :happydance::happydance::happydance: whoot whoot!!!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Update for me......received the green light to start my estrace today and a zpack...back to the doctor on Tuesday for additional bloodwork and ultrasound...

I'm on my way!!!!!!!


----------



## jchic

GREAT news Kathy!!!!!!


----------



## Jenn76

Lindsay: Excited to hear how your appointments go.

Kathy: Yeah for getting the green light and starting. FX for you!!


----------



## never2late70

Excellent news kathy!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mamali

FX crossed for you Praying and wishing you all the best.


----------



## MoBaby

Kathy do you know when you'll transfer?


----------



## Stinas

Lindsay - How exciting!!!!!!

Kathy - Thats great news!!!!


----------



## almosthere

yay kathy!!!

yay lindsay!!!

yay stinas!! 

haha in a cheery mood. Just became an official home owner today....working on the house and hoping to move in next weekend if not the one after that!!!


----------



## azlissie

Angie, that's so exciting that things are happening now! I can't wait to hear more about how things go with the donor - sounds like she should have some good quality eggs for you. Best of luck.

Stinas, awesome second beta! Your numbers are way higher than mine, so maybe both are sticking around. You'll find out soon.

Kathy, yay for starting!! This will be your round - just think positively.

Lindsay, hope you have a great last day of work! I'm going to finish this semester and then I'm taking the whole fall semester off, so I'll be off June through December - it's going to be great!

Almost, congrats on the house! Hope you can get all moved in and ready to go before LO arrives.

Lulu, I'm so sorry you've been having such a rough time. Hang in there!

Signed up for childbirth prep classes today - they're in June but I was afraid the Saturday slots would fill up early. It's such a weird feeling because that seems like something that happens at the end of pregnancy and I'm already planning it! I also had to fill out my pre-admission paperwork with the hospital. The last four months feel like they're going to go by fast - we'll see.


----------



## MrsC8776

Lulu 07 said:


> Hey ladies!! Thank you all so much for all the support! Sorry for the lack of personals again. I promise I'll get caught up as soon as I'm not feeling so icky!
> 
> Another quick update: On Monday my contractions continued to get worse as the day went on. They got really painful and were 3 min apart so finally at around 7pm they Chechen my cervix and said I was 2-3 cm dilated. They started me on magnesium drip right away and let me tell you, that is the worst medication ever. I felt like a zombie up until yesterday morning when I woke up feeling a little better since they reduced the dose twice throughout the night. I'm still super drowsy and need help walking to the restroom and seeing doubles a lot of times. The on-call perinatologist came in yesterday and said that she thinks babies will be here within a few days and doesn't think i'll last a week since I'm still having some contractions (and they're getting painful again) even on the magnesium. I hope she's wrong and they stay in there for at least another week.
> 
> I hope all you wonderful ladies are doing better than I am!! :hugs:

:hugs: So sorry to hear that you had to be put on Mag. it truly is the worst. Sounds like those babies will be here anytime. I think they will do ok but I will be thinking of you. Do they have estimated weights for them? Hang in there. 



never2late70 said:


> Good morning loves!!
> 
> Getting: Fia is adorable. What a beauty.
> 
> Stinas: Congrats! I see twins in your future! Hehe if your bleaching your hair cover your nose and mouth with a cloth. Coloring should be just fine.
> 
> Mamali: vent all you need love. We got you! Positive hpt coming your way!
> 
> Michelle: i would totally take the bp. Those things cost a fortune.
> 
> Lulu: Hi honey. Sorry youre going through this. Hang in there. You got this!!
> 
> Jenn & MrsC: your babies are so flippin cute. They look so big all ready.
> 
> Lindsey: Sounds like your little man is working his way on down. Wahoo!!
> 
> Mo & Bomo & Kathy: Where are you giys in your cycles? Whats happening?
> 
> AZ: hows your back love? Back pain is the worst!
> 
> Bubu: How was your trip? When do you do your transfer?
> 
> Almost: whats new and exciting?
> 
> Honey: I feel your pain love. So sorry you have to put up with all that bs.
> 
> Hope I got to you all. Lord knows youre all in my heart and prayers.
> AFM: Signed our contracts and cut the check for the DE cycle! We got a copy of our donors physical. Her antral follicle count was 15 on the left and 21 on the right!! Hope it stays that way in June. Oh to be 25 again...ha!!
> I have been super busy at work which is good i guess for passing the time. Not sleeping to well because im too excited..
> 
> Have a great day everyone.
> <3 Angie




never2late70 said:


> Thanks Linds! :flower: Awesome 6 months off! What a blessing.
> 
> Over the next two weeks our donor will be getting all of her tests done. Like genetic disease, drugs, nicotine, labs, transvaginal US, Counseling. After that is complete her and I will start BCP together. (for around 4-6 weeks) They estimate her starting her stims on June 7th with EC somewhere between June 21st-24th. Then he willl do a 5 day transfer. He only does 5 day. We will be using ICSI again of course. :happydance:
> 
> Stinas: Anxious for your beta!!
> 
> Hi loves :hugs:
> 
> ~Angie

Yay for getting started soon!! I'm so happy you have reached your goal and you don't have to put this process off any longer. I'm sorry I wasn't able to donate but please know I have everything crossed for you and I'm cheering you on! 



Stinas said:


> Spoke too soon! Beta #2 is 1,773!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:

Congrats again on such a great beta!! :happydance:



Lindsay18 said:


> Mrs- definitely! So happy to have some time away from work and people lol!!!
> 
> Went to the OB just now. Cervix has come down and forward and is soft now so that's good. They want to see me Tuesday as my next ultrasound to see how big he is, is Wednesday. Then back to the OB Friday to discuss results/ possible induction. I really hope they decide to induce at like 38 1/2 weeks because my doctor is going away for 3 days when I'm exactly 39 weeks. FREAKING out about that!!! So hopefully my little man will be nice and big Wednesday so they will induce me the week of the 22nd.

Sounds like your little man will be here any time! I can't wait for your updates on Tuesday and Friday. 



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Update for me......received the green light to start my estrace today and a zpack...back to the doctor on Tuesday for additional bloodwork and ultrasound...
> 
> I'm on my way!!!!!!!

:happydance: Yay for getting started!! 



almosthere said:


> yay kathy!!!
> 
> yay lindsay!!!
> 
> yay stinas!!
> 
> haha in a cheery mood. Just became an official home owner today....working on the house and hoping to move in next weekend if not the one after that!!!

Congrats on the new home! Hubby and I are in the process of trying to find a home to buy. It's so expensive here though.


----------



## Stinas

Almost - Yay! Congrats!!!! Welcome to home ownership!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

MoBaby said:


> Kathy do you know when you'll transfer?

They never said exactly when because they were waiting on my results....I checked back and according to how I was taking my meds the last time my transfer should be somewhere the week of the 21st... But of course that could change...lol...hopefully on Tuesday they will be able to give me an exact date...


----------



## GettingBroody

Stinas - woohoo!! Fantastic beta!! When is your scan? Can't wait to find out how many are in there!

Lulu - how are you doing? Thinking of you and your lo's! Sorry to hear about all those side effects - sounds awful! I was on magnesium sulphate - is that the same as what you had? I had no side effects other than major hot flushing and high temp for the first ten mins or so... Maybe I was just lucky :shrug:

Lindsay - yay for finishing work! Can't believe your lil boy will be here so soon!!

Prayin - full steam ahead!!!! :dance:

Angie - :dance: for you too!! You're nearly there!

Almost - congrats on the house!!! &#127969; (this thread is full of good news today!)

Mamali - how are you doing?!

Everyone else - hi!!! Sorry I'm not too good at personals right now. So busy with trips to the hospital that I can just about manage to keep up on here!!!

Edit: Mo - just read your blog!! The 24th will be here before you know it! :D


----------



## Mamali

Almost congrats on the new home :flower:

Getting am good, thanks :hugs:. How is Fia doing? My :hugs: to her.

Stinas I like your ticker :haha:, can't wait to hear how many you got in there. 

Hello everyone :flower:. 

Afm, am almost there, slowly but surely :winkwink:. Still holding myself from testing, can't believe my strength :haha:. Am 8dp3dt today.


----------



## Lindsay18

Thanks ladies! Enjoying my last day of work today:) Not doing a whole lot besides making sure everything is in place. One of the perks of not having my own class and working with small groups from several classes is that I canceled all of my classes today so I can finish up everything and walk around and say good bye to all of the teachers and students. There are very few I will miss HAHAHA!

Almost - congrats on your new home!!! DH and I decided we will start looking for a bigger house in about 2-3 years (I'll try for earlier lol!)

Kathy - I know I already told you this but how weird is it that you will be transferring around the time I will be having my boy. It was meant to be - this one is it for you!!!

Mrs and Jenn - your babies are so adorable! I love seeing pictures, but you both need to post more!!! LOL

Mamali - Congratulations on holding out on testing! I know it's hard! I waited until my beta and then did a HPT at home just to have one LOL! Do you think you will be testing this weekend???

Getting - how is Fia doing? The last picture was just toooo cute! She really looks like she is doing well!

Lulu - how are you feeling? I can't imagine how you must feel being stuck in the hospital and on the magnesium. I'm so sorry :(

Angie - Can't wait to start hearing the details of your cycle. You have waited a long time for this BFP and now it's going to happen!

AZ - YAY for classes!!! It's funny - I was just talking to my mom about this the other day - I feel like this pregnancy is flying now, but I also feel like I've been pregnant FOREVER LOL! Weird how it's a mix of both.

Mo - How are you doing, girl?!

Jess & Pink - How are you ladies?! We are all almost there xoxo

If I missed anyone, it's not because I don't love you!!!! Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## almosthere

Morning ladies! 

Stinas-WOW amazing second beta-I am still thinking twinsies for you <3

Lulu-sounds like a tough time-I hope you do not go into labor for another week too!

Mam-yay for beta soon-soooo excited to hear your results!!!

Lindsay-aw, enjoy your day-I am sure you will miss your class but you must be super excited to get to RELAX almost completely, right? haha

MrsC-yes, it is a sellers market right now, not a buyers-and our house was more than we planned on spending, plus we realized it needs a new window and door right after we closed bahahah. That is life-we shall replace with all new updated doors and get a new window in our bedroom. Lots of other work needs to be done and we need a patio set-I am going to be a VERY busy shopper. I hope you find a good buy soon!!!! Best of luck <3

AZ-sooo exciting you signed up for birthing class-you are getting closer, believe it!!! =)

I am running late to get ready for work, so to those who I missed-have an AMAZING day!!! <3 =)


----------



## MoBaby

PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> Kathy do you know when you'll transfer?
> 
> They never said exactly when because they were waiting on my results....I checked back and according to how I was taking my meds the last time my transfer should be somewhere the week of the 21st... But of course that could change...lol...hopefully on Tuesday they will be able to give me an exact date...Click to expand...

Maybe we will be the same day! Im the 24th. Only 12 days to go!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

MoBaby said:


> PRAYIN4BABIES said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> Kathy do you know when you'll transfer?
> 
> They never said exactly when because they were waiting on my results....I checked back and according to how I was taking my meds the last time my transfer should be somewhere the week of the 21st... But of course that could change...lol...hopefully on Tuesday they will be able to give me an exact date...Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe we will be the same day! Im the 24th. Only 12 days to go!Click to expand...

I will update you with my exact date as soon as I find out. Imagine it is on the same day :happydance: I just hope that I don't encounter any more bumps in the road before this transfer :winkwink:


----------



## michelle01

YAY Kathy! Glad things are moving along for you.

Mamali - WOW, you are strong for not testing ;) Good for you!!

Lindsay - Enjoy your last day today ;)


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

almosthere said:


> yay kathy!!!
> 
> yay lindsay!!!
> 
> yay stinas!!
> 
> haha in a cheery mood. Just became an official home owner today....working on the house and hoping to move in next weekend if not the one after that!!!

Congrats Almost!!


----------



## Jenn76

Almost: Congrats on the house!!! 

Mamali: Wow you have a strong willpower I would have tested by now. Good Luck if you do decide to test.

Lindsay: Yeah for last day! Sorry I've been bad with the pictures, it's hard looking after two babies. They aren't in sync yet and I couldn't handle it if they were, so I basically get no sleep right now. DH has my sickness which is thankfully almost gone for me now, so he's not able to help too much plus he's back to work. Chris lost weight since leaving the hospital so they are making me bring him in daily for check ups which is a pain in the ass. But he gained today so yeah!!!! We will take pics this weekend and post.


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn - that's a whole lot of sucky-ness!!! I'm so sorry! When it rains, it pours, right?! I'm glad Chris has gained though! Maybe the daily pain-in-the-ass visits will subside now! Hopefully DH will get better soon so he can help you out! You need to get your rest too!!! I've said it 100x before - I really wish we lived closer - you'd have a lot of help!!!


----------



## michelle01

Almost - Congrats on your new home!

Oh Jenn - YUK! Sorry for your DH getting sick and the daily trips to check the weight for Chris, but glad he gained some! I could only imagine how busy you are; hang in there xx

Hi MrsC! How are you? I noticed your journal link isn't in your siggy anymore?? I thought maybe I accidentally unsubscribed??

Drsq & Haj - How are you both doing? And babies??


----------



## Stinas

Getting - My first scan is this monday!! :happydance:

Mamali - When do you think you will test? I dk how 3dt's work....when is the earliest and latest you can test?


----------



## never2late70

Stinas said:


> Getting - My first scan is this monday!! :happydance:
> 
> Mamali - When do you think you will test? I dk how 3dt's work....when is the earliest and latest you can test?

Thats so exciting!!!


----------



## Mamali

Wow Stinas excited for your scan on Monday. I don't really know earliest and latest either, but am thinking of testing maybe Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Jenn76

So excited to hear Stinas about your scan, one or two...... I say two! Good Luck.

Mamali I got my BFP 10dpo, you'd be 11dpo now, I would guess you would be safe to test Monday.


----------



## GettingBroody

Jenn - :hugs: Sounds exhausting! Hope you're managing to get some rest otherwise you'll burn yourself out and be no good to anyone! :flower:

Stinas - eek, Monday!!! That's so soon!!! :dance:

Mamali - I got my bfp at 9dp3dt... Can't wait for you to test!!

Afm, Fia was weighed on Thursday night and is now just under 3lbs 6oz! (1.52kg) She's getting so big! :D She's had another eye test and brain scan and all looks normal there. They are hoping to switch her to a nasal cannula today which is the next step down from the cpap machine that she is currently on because she's not ready to go from cpap to no support at all. The cannula is far more comfortable for their noses than the cpap so hopefully that'll go ahead today...

Edit: Just realised I was supposed to have my first antenatal class yesterday - totally forgot to ring them :dohh: The hospital said they would cancel all my appointments, hope they cancelled that one too!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Hi ladies

Just a quick post - sorry no time for personals. 

My baby boy Finley James Christopher and my baby girl Ava Madison Iris were born at 3.45 and 3.46 on Thursday 11th April. Finley weighed 5lb 15oz and Ava weighed 5lb 7oz. 

They delivered me because they discovered I had preeclampsia and a blood clot. I'm hopefully getting better now babies are here. 

They're perfect :)


----------



## sekky

Congrats pink. They are so adorable!!!!!! Xoxo


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats pink!! 

Glad fia is strong broody!! :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Getting- great news about Fia!!!

Pink yay!!!!! They're beautiful!!! I hope you rest up and recover quickly!


----------



## almosthere

Congrats pink!!!!!! =)


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Thats great news Getting <3

Pink...congrats.....the babies are Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Stinas

Getting - great news!

Pink - congrats!! They are adorable!


----------



## GettingBroody

Wow Pink!!! Fantastic news! Congratulations!!! :dance: Can't wait to see photos!


----------



## bubumaci

We're back :) :) :)
My oh My, just spent an hour reading all the posts since we left (I am sorry that I wasn't online while we were away ... but I only had WiFi at the hotel and only briefly would go onto FB on my mobile)...

Stinas ... I am sooooo happy for you honey - :happydance: that is just so wonderful!!

Mamali - not long until your testing date, how are you feeling? :hugs:

Mo ... our transfers will be around the same day :) I am expecting ovulation around the 19th/20th - so 5dt will be around when you have yours :) We will be thawing some of the 1day frosties (I so hope that they develop nicely, so that we get a good transfer) ... that would be so exciting if we could have three azoo :bfp:s this month :) Wouldn't that just be amazing?

Lulu - I am so sorry that you are feeling so uncomfortable! My fingers are crossed for you!

Jenn .... that must have been so terrifying for your DH ... you poor things. Your babies are absolutely gorgeous!

Pink ... I had seen on FB :) Huge congratulations here as well, Honey! They are just so darling! :) :hugs:

Kathy - :hugs: to getting started again - you will be in the same week as us too :) :) :)

Angie - I am so excited that you managed to get it all together! All fingers and toes are crossed!!!

I am sorry if I have missed anyone ... been up for - oh, I can't count, but about a day and a half and feel as if I were on a boat - but I am thinking of you and am so excited about the developments during my absence :)


----------



## jchic

HUGE congrats Pink on your twins!!!!! All my love! Hoping you recover quickly!


----------



## never2late70

Getting: so happy to hear that Fia is doing sooo well!

Pink: your babies are beauiful, great job mama!

Bubu: welcome back!


----------



## azlissie

Getting, sounds like Fia is putting on weight very nicely. I hope things go well with the cannula. I'm sure the class will understand why you didn't make it!

Pink, congrats on your little ones' arrival! Those are great weights for being a little early. It was such a surprise to see that on FB yesterday!

Mama, good luck with testing. Fingers crossed!

Mo, Bubu and Kathy - sounds like you're all going to be pretty close with this next cycle. Sending huge amounts of baby dust and positive thoughts your way - I can't wait to hear about everyone's bfp! I think Stinas got this thread started on a lucky roll again!

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## MoBaby

Yay bubu!!! That would be exciting!! Us two girls get out bfps!


----------



## Mamali

Pink congratulations :happydance::flower:. So happy for you to have your twins in your arms. 

Getting glad Fia is doing great :hugs:

Bubu welcome back, we missed you :hugs:. Am buying HPT tomorrow, and maybe test Monday :winkwink:


----------



## Jenn76

Broody: Great to hear Fia is doing so well. Hopefully in a short amount of time she will be home where she belongs.

Pink: :happydance: They are adorable, congrats!!!!!! I hope you are doing well.

Bubu: Welcome back!


----------



## MrsC8776

michelle01 said:


> Almost - Congrats on your new home!
> 
> Oh Jenn - YUK! Sorry for your DH getting sick and the daily trips to check the weight for Chris, but glad he gained some! I could only imagine how busy you are; hang in there xx
> 
> Hi MrsC! How are you? I noticed your journal link isn't in your siggy anymore?? I thought maybe I accidentally unsubscribed??
> 
> Drsq & Haj - How are you both doing? And babies??

Heres the link. I took it out of my siggy since I'm not pregnant anymore. :) https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...rsc-baking-some-baby-cs-274.html#post26711747



GettingBroody said:


> Jenn - :hugs: Sounds exhausting! Hope you're managing to get some rest otherwise you'll burn yourself out and be no good to anyone! :flower:
> 
> Stinas - eek, Monday!!! That's so soon!!! :dance:
> 
> Mamali - I got my bfp at 9dp3dt... Can't wait for you to test!!
> 
> Afm, Fia was weighed on Thursday night and is now just under 3lbs 6oz! (1.52kg) She's getting so big! :D She's had another eye test and brain scan and all looks normal there. They are hoping to switch her to a nasal cannula today which is the next step down from the cpap machine that she is currently on because she's not ready to go from cpap to no support at all. The cannula is far more comfortable for their noses than the cpap so hopefully that'll go ahead today...
> 
> Edit: Just realised I was supposed to have my first antenatal class yesterday - totally forgot to ring them :dohh: The hospital said they would cancel all my appointments, hope they cancelled that one too!

Great update! I'm so glad that she is doing so well. Are you guys having to do the blue light still? I think I remember her having to be under that. 



Pink gerbera said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Just a quick post - sorry no time for personals.
> 
> My baby boy Finley James Christopher and my baby girl Ava Madison Iris were born at 3.45 and 3.46 on Thursday 11th April. Finley weighed 5lb 15oz and Ava weighed 5lb 7oz.
> 
> They delivered me because they discovered I had preeclampsia and a blood clot. I'm hopefully getting better now babies are here.
> 
> They're perfect :)

Congrats!! I can't wait to see pics! Great weights for both of them. How are you doing? 



Mamali said:


> Pink congratulations :happydance::flower:. So happy for you to have your twins in your arms.
> 
> Getting glad Fia is doing great :hugs:
> 
> Bubu welcome back, we missed you :hugs:. Am buying HPT tomorrow, and maybe test Monday :winkwink:

Good luck testing!!

Stinas~ I can't wait to hear about your scan on Monday! 

Bubu, Mo and Prayin~ How great that your transfers will all be around the same time! There will be more BFP's to add to the first page. :happydance:

Lindsay~ I'll add more pics again soon. :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Heading to bed ladies, but wanted to say I hope everyone is having a great weekend and has a wonderful night! Xoxo


----------



## GettingBroody

MrsC - no, she was on and off the blue light every few days at the start but hasn't had it in about 3 weeks now :thumbup:


----------



## MrsC8776

GettingBroody said:


> MrsC - no, she was on and off the blue light every few days at the start but hasn't had it in about 3 weeks now :thumbup:

That's great to hear! :thumbup:

Lindsay~ I hope you enjoy the rest of your weekend and that you maternity leave is going well.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hi All.... Sorry to have been MIA lately, I went away for spring break and only took my phone. I am still on my phone so I will try to catch up and do personals tomorrow.


----------



## Mamali

Hi BOMO enjoy your spring break :hugs:.

Hello beautiful ladies :flower:.


----------



## bubumaci

BOMO :hugs: ... it is sometimes good to reduce the iNet (even if it means hours of catch up, once you're back online) ... hope your spring break was good! :)

Mama... will you be testing tomorrow? :)

Happy Sunday to my favourite girlies :flower:


----------



## Mamali

Thinking about it Bubu, I hope I don't chicken out :haha:


----------



## jchic

Bubu- welcome back!

Bomo- how was your trip?? Where did you go? Hope it was relaxing :)

Mama- hope you test!!!! 

Xo to all!


----------



## almosthere

congrats pink!!! your a mom now!!

bubu-I have a great feeling about your ivf cycle this round!!! This thread is on such a good roll right now!

lindsay-hope you are enjoying your mat. leave-super jealoussss!! Back to work for me on Tuesday.

BOMO-yes, where did you go?! I hope you enjoyed yourself!!!

mam-testt!!! =)

To any missed-enjoy your day today!


----------



## bubumaci

Thank you Almost ... I hope you're right :)

I agree : Mama ... :test: :D


----------



## sekky

Mama - test test test


----------



## sekky

Bubu - welcome back. Hope you enjoyed the trip

bomo - hope the spring break was good for you.

Broody - good to know fia is doing ok


----------



## sekky

Bubu - welcome back. Hope you enjoyed the trip

bomo - hope the spring break was good for you.

Broody - good to know fia is doing ok


----------



## Mamali

OK ladies, I'll test!!! eventually :haha::haha:


----------



## sekky

Lindsay - how are you? You have been quiet all day


----------



## Lindsay18

Hey!! Thanks for asking Sekky!! I'm doing well. Went to lunch with DH and a bunch of friends. Grocery shopping etc. just went for a long walk with him and our puppy which caused some pretty intense contractions. Hopefully a few more walks will do it hahaha!!

Also funny thing I meant to tell you ladies. There's a restaurant in Georgia that I heard of that has an eggplant parm recipe that's supposed to induce labor. The whole story is on the website. Well they posted their recipe and my mom made it for me for dinner. Ill be eating it in an hour or so. It would be pretty awesome if it jump started my labor like the myth says!!! Ill give it a shot;)
Here's the website if you are interested:
https://www.scalinis.com/eggplant_parmigiana_babies.htm


----------



## MrsC8776

Lindsay there's a pizza place in California that says a pizza of theirs does the same thing. Dr squid posted about it and went there. :) I don't think it worked for her but it's still fun.


----------



## Lindsay18

It is fun! If it doesn't work, the recipe looked DELICIOUS and I will at least have a yummy dinner lol.


----------



## jchic

Such a neat story Linds! I just sent to my
Mom :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Ok so the eggplant was DELICIOUS!!! Now let's just hope it works!


----------



## Jenn76

Mamali: I can't believe your willpower, I agree with everyone :test:

Lindsay: Good luck inducing labour! Hope you meal is deelish!

MrsC: How are you doing? I have a new found respect for you having to do this all on your own these past weeks. I'm struggling with help, and my babies are really easy going. I hope you are hanging in there!

Jess: How are you feeling? Shouldn't be much longer for you too!


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn- worth a shot right?? Lol! Hope things get easier for you soon!
And yes- props to Mrs C for being super mom!!! Good for you!


----------



## MrsC8776

Lindsay18 said:


> Ok so the eggplant was DELICIOUS!!! Now let's just hope it works!

Fx it works!! 



Jenn76 said:


> Mamali: I can't believe your willpower, I agree with everyone :test:
> 
> Lindsay: Good luck inducing labour! Hope you meal is deelish!
> 
> MrsC: How are you doing? I have a new found respect for you having to do this all on your own these past weeks. I'm struggling with help, and my babies are really easy going. I hope you are hanging in there!
> 
> Jess: How are you feeling? Shouldn't be much longer for you too!

:hugs: Thank you! It is very hard but I just take it one day at a time. I often don't think people fully understand how hard it actually is to take care of two babies on your own. I saw a post on the stuff 4 multiples facebook page the other day and couldn't like it enough. It said " Some days your biggest accomplishment will be brushing your teeth. You know what? That's just fine." This is seriously my biggest accomplishment some days because it's hard to find just those few minutes to do anything. You know what though... it's the most rewarding job in the world and I wouldn't trade it for anything. :cloud9: My biggest piece of advice is to not stress over things. The babies have a schedule right now and you just have to go with it. Wake one when the other wakes up and feed them at the same time. Otherwise you will do nothing but feed and change them all day long.


----------



## jchic

Hey Jenn! 2 weeks max, I cant wait! How are the babies and you doing?


----------



## Lindsay18

Mrs- that's so well put. No one is judging trust me! You're doing an amazing job!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Thank you Lindsay! I know no one is judging. I'm not worried about that. You girls are all wonderful. :flower:


----------



## Stinas

Lindsay - I never heard of that!!! Interesting!!! Can't wait for brunch Tom!!!

Mrsc - your doing an amazing job and don't ever feel like your not!


First ultrasound Tom!!!!! :happydance::happydance:
I wonder what we are going to be able to see!! 
Twin moms - when did u see it was twins? 
And everyone when did u see heartbeats?


----------



## MrsC8776

Thanks Stinas! :hugs: 

I had my first scan at 6w5d (because I waited on hubby to get home) and we saw both babies as well as heartbeats on both. I've heard of some babies not having heartbeats until well into the 7th week though. I can't wait to hear about your scan!! :happydance:


----------



## sekky

Stinas - its already monday here around 8am now. 

Mrs c - super mummy. You are doing great

Linds - can't wait to know it works for you. Fx

Mamali - hoping you didn't chicken out and its a BFP


----------



## Lindsay18

Stinas- can't wait for brunch too!!! And to hear all about your scan! 

No baby yet for me lol! We will see if it happens in the 48 hour timeframe that is part of the myth lol!


----------



## jchic

Stinas- I saw a hb at 7weeks 3 days but RMA didnt see my other twin until 8weeks 6days. When they discovered twin b, we saw that hb right away same scan. Good luck today!


----------



## bubumaci

Mama... :test::test::test: :D :)

Mrs - I agree, you are supermom :)

Stinas... can't wait to hear the results of your scan today :) xxx


----------



## MoBaby

Stinas!!! Today!! Yay!!

I think I ovulated through the fet meds :( nurse said its not possible and I didn't have a follicle last week but I had positive opks all day yesterday. Opk was neg the day before and then this morning do I obviously had a lh surge. I tested because I felt like I was going to be ovulating. So in tomorrow for u/s and labs. Cycle may now be canceled :( I am so upset! This didn't happen before so I don't know what's up.


----------



## jchic

Mo, your body can be gearing up to ovulate, giving positive OPKS etc but the meds should stop that. When I did my IVF cycle, I thought FOR SURE I had/was ovulating but the meds equaled it out and even though I thought I was, I wasnt. Wait until tomorrow and see what the u/s and labs show, ok?


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Good Morning Ladies <3

Mamali can't wait to hear your results....

Stinas ...so excited for you!!

Lindsay....it would be pretty cool if it did work! or maybe lil man is saying he would like another taste of the same dish before coming out to meet you! hehehehe...hope you are doing great today!

Jchic.....you're almost there! How are you feeling?

Jenn...Pink.....how are the babies...and how are you doing? 

MrsC...a friend of mine had triplets and she said that same exact comment about the teeth....I am most positive you are doing a job beyond awesome with the girls! Can't wait to see more pics <3

How are you doing Bomo....Mo & Bubu? 

Hope everyone else enjoys the day! Talk to you soon <3


----------



## michelle01

Congrats Pink; they ARE perfect!!

Getting &#8211; Glad to hear that Fia is getting stronger and doing better! Did they give you any indication on how long she would need to stay in the hospital? 

Welcome back bubu!! Hope you had a great trip ;)

Thanks MrsC! I found it; time to start a pregnancy journal :) And I think you are doing an AMAZING job with your girls all by yourself!!!

Stinas &#8211; YAY for a scan ;) Good luck and cannot wait to see how many are in there!

Mobaby &#8211; I hope your cycle isn&#8217;t canceled and like Jess said, you may not have ovulated. The meds for fertility really have a way of messing with your body! :hugs:

BOMO - Hope you had a great spring break!!!

Mama - You have some seious will power!! I never could wait to test!!

Jess, Kathy, Jenn, Az, Sekky, Almost & anyone else I missed, hope your doing good!!

I have my monthly check-up today, then scan Friday for the echo. Today I am beyond exhausted and it just hurts to walk; I overdid it yesterday. I spent 1.5 hours cleaning out DS&#8217;s room/closet and then we went bowling for 2 hours, then walked through home depot for 3 hours to get stuff for the house&#8230;.$860 later! I told DH if we stayed there any longer they may offer us a job :haha: We seriously have so much work to get done in the next 4 months around the house!!


----------



## Lulu 07

Hey ladies! I hope everyone is doing well!

A quick update.. I went into labor on the 13th despite the magnesium and had the babies about 30 some hours later at around 1:00 pm yesterday at 32 weeks and 2 days. They were born vaginally and are both doing great. Youssef weighed 3lbs 14 ounces and Yasmeen weighed 3lbs 5 ounces. They are breathing room air on their own without any assistance (not even oxygen cannula). They are on a nutrition IV right now and I think they will get them on a feeding tube today because they're too small to know how to nipple feed just yet. I'm so happy with the outcome we had and I am so in love with them already! I will post a detailed birth story later. Now I have to go catch up on some sleep!


----------



## michelle01

Congrats Lulu and glad they are doing so great!! Cannot wait to hear more about the birth story and see some pictures :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Kathy- I do have leftovers!!!

Michelle- damn girl! Be careful!!! Don't go too crazy! Lol

Lulu- oh my goodness! Congratulations!!! They sound like they are strong little babies and doing so well! I love the names! I have a student named Youssef! So happy for you- get some rest girl! Xoxo


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats lulu!!!


----------



## jchic

LULU HUGE congrats!!!!! So happy for you and the twins!!!!!!! Please keep us posted and get some well needed rest


----------



## GettingBroody

Lulu - congratulations!!!! :dance: So delighted that they are doing so well! Can't wait to see a picture of them! I hope your stay in the neo flies by and you all get to come home soon! Is the hospital near your house or will you have to sort out accommodation while they're in there? Make sure you rest up for the next few days - you deserve it!!!

Mo - I hope the others are right and your system was just preparing to ovulate but it didn't actually happen... :hugs:

Stinas - good luck today! Can't wait to hear!

Mamali - did you test yet?!

Lindsay - any sign of the dish working its magic?! Loved reading the stories on that site!

MrsC - love that quote about washing your teeth! I can easily imagine that situation!

Jenn & Pink - how is motherhood treating ye?! Would love to see some photos when ye have a chance.

Michelle - originally they said that most babies go home at about 36-37 weeks but there's no specific date planned for her yet. Today they're giving her a blood transfusion because she's a bit anaemic. It's quite common in babies born at 28 weeks and less because they haven't had enough time to build up the iron supply they need to make their own red blood cells... Might help with her breathing too since red blood cells are the ones that carry the oxygen. Not sure if I already posted that she was weighed again ystrdy and is now 1.63kg?(almost 3lbs 10oz) :D


----------



## Mamali

Congrats Lulu, Youssef and Yasmeen are nice names. So happy for you. 

Mo :hugs:

Sekky and Bubu I've chickened out :blush::haha: I've decided to test tomorrow morning. I've bought the hpts today. So the countdown begins. 

Hope everyone else is doing great? :flower:


----------



## michelle01

Lindsay - How are you enjoying your maternity leave ;) I wish I didn't have to work today or much less the next several! And yea, no more of that activity again in one day! I am trying to clean one room each weekend, so that by the time this LO is born I won't be thinking about trying when I am home on leave. So far I am doing good, but it is exhausting. And just with DS's room, I managed to have 1 full black garbage bag and another 1/2 one :wacko:


----------



## almosthere

Congrats LULU so excited for you and happy to hear they are healthy little fighters!!!!

Mo-I feel your frustration-I hope it is a false alarm with the ovulation...keep us all updated!


----------



## bubumaci

Lulu - welcome to Youssef and Yasmeen (love the names) :) Congratulations!! Look forward to reading your birth story.

Mama - that's fine! None of the times did I bother with a HPT before my beta (true, I didn't have to wait long for it though) - I look forward to the results tomorrow though :D :D

AFM - just rang the clinic, since I am on day 10 of my cycle and I will be going in for first U/S and bloodwork on Wednesday, to prepare for our FET ... nothing exciting happening yet :)

Mo - I really think that the meds should suppress ovulation and it is quite possible, that your oestrogen has gone up a lot / FH, due to the meds, but the suppression will be doing its job and you should be fine :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

Hi ladies!!!! 
At lunch with Lindsay right now ...just wanted to say so far I am having twinkies!!!! I'll update more later!!! Xoxo


----------



## Mamali

Bubu :hugs:, fingers crossed for you this will be your BFP dear. 

Stinas yayy for twins, that's awesome :happydance::happydance:. Enjoy your lunch ladies.


----------



## MoBaby

Yay Stinas!!!!! Twins!!!! You deserve it!


----------



## MrsC8776

MoBaby said:


> Stinas!!! Today!! Yay!!
> 
> I think I ovulated through the fet meds :( nurse said its not possible and I didn't have a follicle last week but I had positive opks all day yesterday. Opk was neg the day before and then this morning do I obviously had a lh surge. I tested because I felt like I was going to be ovulating. So in tomorrow for u/s and labs. Cycle may now be canceled :( I am so upset! This didn't happen before so I don't know what's up.

:hugs: I hope it's just a false alarm and you didn't ovulate. Is it possible that any of the meds gave made the tests turn positive? 



michelle01 said:


> Congrats Pink; they ARE perfect!!
> 
> Getting  Glad to hear that Fia is getting stronger and doing better! Did they give you any indication on how long she would need to stay in the hospital?
> 
> Welcome back bubu!! Hope you had a great trip ;)
> 
> Thanks MrsC! I found it; time to start a pregnancy journal :) And I think you are doing an AMAZING job with your girls all by yourself!!!
> 
> Stinas  YAY for a scan ;) Good luck and cannot wait to see how many are in there!
> 
> Mobaby  I hope your cycle isnt canceled and like Jess said, you may not have ovulated. The meds for fertility really have a way of messing with your body! :hugs:
> 
> BOMO - Hope you had a great spring break!!!
> 
> Mama - You have some seious will power!! I never could wait to test!!
> 
> Jess, Kathy, Jenn, Az, Sekky, Almost & anyone else I missed, hope your doing good!!
> 
> I have my monthly check-up today, then scan Friday for the echo. Today I am beyond exhausted and it just hurts to walk; I overdid it yesterday. I spent 1.5 hours cleaning out DSs room/closet and then we went bowling for 2 hours, then walked through home depot for 3 hours to get stuff for the house.$860 later! I told DH if we stayed there any longer they may offer us a job :haha: We seriously have so much work to get done in the next 4 months around the house!!

Sounds like you are making great progress. Try to get some rest!



Lulu 07 said:


> Hey ladies! I hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> A quick update.. I went into labor on the 13th despite the magnesium and had the babies about 30 some hours later at around 1:00 pm yesterday at 32 weeks and 2 days. They were born vaginally and are both doing great. Youssef weighed 3lbs 14 ounces and Yasmeen weighed 3lbs 5 ounces. They are breathing room air on their own without any assistance (not even oxygen cannula). They are on a nutrition IV right now and I think they will get them on a feeding tube today because they're too small to know how to nipple feed just yet. I'm so happy with the outcome we had and I am so in love with them already! I will post a detailed birth story later. Now I have to go catch up on some sleep!

Congrats on the arrival of your twins! Great weights for their age and wonderful news that they are doing so well! 



GettingBroody said:


> Lulu - congratulations!!!! :dance: So delighted that they are doing so well! Can't wait to see a picture of them! I hope your stay in the neo flies by and you all get to come home soon! Is the hospital near your house or will you have to sort out accommodation while they're in there? Make sure you rest up for the next few days - you deserve it!!!
> 
> Mo - I hope the others are right and your system was just preparing to ovulate but it didn't actually happen... :hugs:
> 
> Stinas - good luck today! Can't wait to hear!
> 
> Mamali - did you test yet?!
> 
> Lindsay - any sign of the dish working its magic?! Loved reading the stories on that site!
> 
> MrsC - love that quote about washing your teeth! I can easily imagine that situation!
> 
> Jenn & Pink - how is motherhood treating ye?! Would love to see some photos when ye have a chance.
> 
> Michelle - originally they said that most babies go home at about 36-37 weeks but there's no specific date planned for her yet. Today they're giving her a blood transfusion because she's a bit anaemic. It's quite common in babies born at 28 weeks and less because they haven't had enough time to build up the iron supply they need to make their own red blood cells... Might help with her breathing too since red blood cells are the ones that carry the oxygen. Not sure if I already posted that she was weighed again ystrdy and is now 1.63kg?(almost 3lbs 10oz) :D

Yay for weight gain!! How is your recovery going? 



bubumaci said:


> Lulu - welcome to Youssef and Yasmeen (love the names) :) Congratulations!! Look forward to reading your birth story.
> 
> Mama - that's fine! None of the times did I bother with a HPT before my beta (true, I didn't have to wait long for it though) - I look forward to the results tomorrow though :D :D
> 
> AFM - just rang the clinic, since I am on day 10 of my cycle and I will be going in for first U/S and bloodwork on Wednesday, to prepare for our FET ... nothing exciting happening yet :)
> 
> Mo - I really think that the meds should suppress ovulation and it is quite possible, that your oestrogen has gone up a lot / FH, due to the meds, but the suppression will be doing its job and you should be fine :hugs:

I hope the us and bw go well on Wednesday. It won't be much longer for you!



Stinas said:


> Hi ladies!!!!
> At lunch with Lindsay right now ...just wanted to say so far I am having twinkies!!!! I'll update more later!!! Xoxo

Congrats on twins!!! :happydance:


----------



## michelle01

WOOHOO Stinas ;) How exciting!!! I bet DH is excited too. 

Just got back from my monthly check-up; all is good. This little guy didn't want her checking his hb; he was not very cooperative ;) But in the 140's and all on track; 13 pound weight gain so far. Next app on 5/6 with the glucose test :wacko:


----------



## Lindsay18

Stinas- lunch was awesome! Missed you! Love that I can officially say congratulations for you 2 little babies on here now!!! Xoxo

Getting- the weight gain sounds great! So glad she's doing well!

Bubu- don't say nothing exciting yet!! It's very exciting! You're on the track for your BFP so soon!!!

Michelle- maternity leave is great (day one so far but I got to have lunch with Stinas so that's a good start!) I'm excited to have off. Feeling a little fidgety right now as I don't like to sit. But going for a pedicure with my mom tomorrow, picking up a bridesmaid dress that I have to squeeze into shortly LOL, and OB appt so I'm somewhat busy:). I'm glad you realized you over did it yesterday! I was just telling Stinas it takes some getting used to when you think you can do a million things because you feel great but then you realize your restrictions lol. It sucks sometimes. 

Jess - how are you feeling, girl?!

Pink, Jenn, Mrs- how are your angels?!

Mamali- no judging here! I didn't test before my beta. But if you do, we want to be the first to know about your BFP (after your fam of course lol)

Everyone else- hope you're having a wonderful day!!! Xoxo


----------



## michelle01

Lindsay - I am sure just not being on your feet all day is great ;) And not having to get out of bed in the morning if you don't want too; however that will change very soon ;) And I can relate to the no sitting thing ;) It does take some getting used too, to not overdo it! I was even talking to my OB about this just a little while ago. And she did tell me that with second pregnancies you feel more pregnant and more aches/pains then the first and I agree cause I don't remember all this pain, cramping with DS. But I have some time so I can work on our house a little at a time!


----------



## sekky

Congrats LULU:happydance::happydance: can't wait to see youssef and yassmen's pictures. you deserve the rest. take your time

Mo - hoping the meds did it job and its just a false LH surge. fx for you:flower:

Mama - "you fall my hand o" (Nigerian slang):haha: buzzed your phone it didn't deliver. Hoping you get your BFP tomorrow sis

Linds - wanted to ask if the eggplant is doing its alleged job but seems you are enjoying stinas's company:thumbup:

Stinas - yay for twinkies:happydance: So happy for you and DH you both deserve it :thumbup:to azoo babies

Bubu, Mo and Kathy - Not long anymore. Bring on the BFP gals :kiss::flower:

Broody - hope all goes well with the transfusion and it help with her breathing. she's a pretty little fighter:kiss:

AFM - my appointment is Saturday and am on day 13 of BCP. So not much happening with me.:shrug:


----------



## Lindsay18

Michelle- that makes sense. As long as you know your limitations right?! Lol. Glad tour appointment went well! Must be a boy thing- mine is never cooperative either lol. 10 minute ultrasound appt turned into an hour long one once hahaha. 

Sekky- cracking up. Nope eggplant isn't working yet. Having leftovers for dinner though. There's an alleged 48 hour window it's supposed to work in so I'm finishing it up tonight!!!


----------



## Stinas

Lulu - CONGRATS!!!!! Glad to hear they are doing well!!!

Mo - I wouldnt worry about the +OPK....dont let yourself get down....its just the meds!


Yes, twinkies are on board!!! 2 saks and yolks....one sak is "irregular"....but has a yolk, so he said it could be ok or could just go away. Looked ok to me, but what would i know. Its still early....I go in again on my Anniversary, April 25 for another scan and bloods. Nurse said everything looked great! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lindsay18

Oh my goodness idk if you've all seen what's going on in Boston- but 2 explosions at the finish line of the Boston marathon. How insane!!!


----------



## MoBaby

What? I have friends up there! Omg!

Stinas: do u have a pic for us to see :)


----------



## michelle01

I saw that Lindsay; what is wrong with people?? Very scary and I hope everyone that was near the explosions is OK.


----------



## Lindsay18

Ok ladies!!!!
Posting on behalf of Jchic!!
She is currently in labor and is having a c-section around 5pm!!! She's doing well- tons of contractions and uncomfortable, but is so excited! Ill let you know if I hear anything else:)
Wooooo hoooo!!!!


----------



## sekky

Really insane linds. watching on cnn


----------



## michelle01

OMG OMG, WOOHOO babies are coming :) Thanks Lindsay. 

GOOD LUCK JESS :) So excited for you, Mike and the twinnies ;) I will be stalking all night now....so Lindsay, you better post updates ;)


----------



## Lindsay18

Haha Michelle- anything I hear you will all hear!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Congrats Lulu!!!

Stinas...AWESOME AWESOME AWESOME news my friend!!! So happy for you!!

Hi Sekky!!!

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!! more babies!!!! whoot whooot!!! Can't wait to hear an update form you Jchic!~!!!!!!

Hi Lindsay!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Congratulations Stinas. . . that's fantastic!

Thank you for posting for Jess!! Exciting times around here!

Bubu. . . when do they think your FET will be? SOunds like we might be close.

Mo. . . I hope it is a false alarm and you are still good to go!

Lulu. . . love the names, I'm glad your little ones are doing well!

Broody. . . yay for weight gain!

Kathy. . . did you already tell me when they are hoping to do your FET? WIth being gone and not on here I feel like I can't remember anything going on with anyone!

Hi everyone else! I hope you all are doing well!


----------



## Stinas

Yay for Jess!!!!! Woohooo

Mo - will post a pic when I get home.


----------



## Lindsay18

Hey Kathy!!! How are you girl?! So many babies happening on this site right now. Super exciting. There are plenty more BFPs on the way too!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Update from Jchic!!!!

Michael Anthony born at 6:03PM 
weighing 4lbs 13 oz and 18inches

Ava Mercedes born at 6:02PM
Weighing 4lbs 12oz and 17 3/4 inches 

Both are healthy and NO nicu!!!! Im on recovery and babies are in nursery!


----------



## Jenn76

Lulu: Congrats on the arrival of your babies! Can't wait to hear your birth story and see pics!

Stinas: Congrats on twins!!!!! So happy for you!

Jess: Good Luck!!!!! I can't wait to hear an update. Such exciting news!

Michelle: Sounds like you have a lot of work ahead of you, I cringed at the thought. Remembering the state I was in during late pregnancy I couldn't even clean a drawer out. Lol! Try and take it easy, that's wha DH is for.

Mobaby: Praying your cycle doesn't get cancelled.

Broody: Glad to hear the updates on Fia and that her weight keeps climbing, she really is a fighter.

MrsC: Funny on the brushing teething thing. Yesterday my mom watched the babies while I showered, I was ecstatic to be able to get more then a 2 minute shower for a change.


----------



## MrsC8776

Jenn~ it's amazing how good a two minute shower feels! I was just telling hubby that I finally got half a leg shaved today. :rofl: bouncy chairs are my best friend during shower time. 

Congrats to jchic!! Such great news that the babies are doing well and don't need any NICU!!


----------



## almosthere

Lindsay-yes, I am only an hour away from there, VERY upsetting and scarey news =( 

Jchic-congrats on your healthy baby boy and girl!!!

Lindsay-are you next to bring a baby to the thread??? =)


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Congrats Jess.... So happy to hear the babies are here and doing well!


----------



## azlissie

Wow - what a busy day on our thread!

Congrats to Lulu and Jchic on the birth of your LOs - I'm so glad to hear everyone is doing well. Post pics when you get the chance!

Stinas, huge congrats on the twins! I'm betting they both stick around for the long haul.

MrsC, I think it sounds like you're doing a great job with the girls - you're very strong to be doing that by yourself!

Lindsay, I'm thinking your little guy wants to hang out in there just a little longer. Hope he makes an appearance soon!

Bomo, when is your FET again? I'm trying to remember if you, Bubu, Kathy and Mo are all going to be cycling together. It would be great if you could all get your bfps at the same time!

Mo, I'm hoping it was just meds or something weird that gave you a pos OPK. Best of luck!

Mama, you've got more self-control than I do! I was testing each round by about 10dpo.

Sekky, good luck with this cycle.

Almost, how's the move into the new house going?

So sad about what happened today in Boston. This world just seems to be getting crazier and crazier and it's so scary.


----------



## Mamali

Wow Jess so happy for you, congratulations :happydance:, and glad the babies are doing good. Hugs and kisses to them :flower:.

Lindsay thanks for keeping us updated, you are next :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Lindsay18

Ava!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 26


----------



## Lindsay18

Mikey!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 26


----------



## Lindsay18

Can't sleep so I figured I'd post pics of Jchic's babies lol!!!

Yep I'm next!!! Hoping its soon!!!


----------



## Mamali

Awwww they are adorable. 

Well I've done the test!!!! The second line was there, but it was very faint, I thought my eyes were playing tricks on me, but it was there. Don't know what to make of it, bfp or bfn.


----------



## MrsC8776

Thanks Lindsay! They are so cute! 

Mamali~ two lines is a BFP no matter what! Congrats!!!


----------



## sekky

Those babies are adorable. Thanks linds

Az - glad your ok

Mama - that's your BFP. A line is a line. Yey


----------



## GettingBroody

Jchic - woohoo!!!! Congratulations!! :wohoo: They are beautiful! Delighted they are doing well!!

Lindsay - thanks for the updates! Can't believe how many babies have been born recently! 8 in just over a week?! Hope your leftovers do the trick!

Mamali - a line is a line!!! :yipee: Congratulations!!! :dance: Wishing you a wonderful 9 months!! :bfp:


----------



## Lindsay18

Mamali- agreed with the other ladies. Doesnt matter how dark!!! You're preggo!!! Congratulations :)


----------



## Jenn76

Thanks Lindsay! So happy to hear Ava and Mikey are healthy and no NICU. They are adorable Jess, I hope you are recovering well. 

Mamali: :happydance: Congrats!!!! Hope you have a happy, healthy nine months!

Definitely a crazy baby boom going on the past week and a half! Lindsay you are next! And we now have the start of a BFP boom as well. Mo, Bubu, Sekky, Kathy and Angie are next. So exciting!!! 

AFM: Babies are doing well, both gaining weight on par now, phew! Still supplementing with formula but they are getting more breast milk then formula at this point. I have to say I've been blessed so far with very good babies. They only cry when they wake up and are hungry. They are getting in sync for feedings, which gives mommy more sleep time. I just love them so much, it's crazy how happy they make me. I can hold them for hours and just stare at them sleeping.


----------



## Lindsay18

Aww Jenn that's so fantastic!!! I love that- made my heart melt! I can't wait to have those moments! I'm so glad their being cooperative for you. How are you feeling?


----------



## almosthere

beautiful babies jchic!! 

mam-congrats!!


----------



## michelle01

They are so beautiful Jess :) Congrats and so happy no nicu; what great weights for both of them! 

Mamali - A line is a line ;) You ARE pregnant!! Congrats.

Jenn - So glad things are going good for the twins! How are you doing?

So I have been freaking out just a little since last night....I was sitting on the couch and out of nowhere my heart starts racing, feeling like I am going to have a panic attic/adrenaline rush. My stomach got rock hard! This happened 3 times in one hour...WTH! I ended up just going to bed because it was freaking me out. Now this morning, it happened again. Has anyone had this happen before? I had cramping yesterday morning and mentioned to the doctor at my OB appt, but she said it can be normal, as long as no bleeding; which I have had none of. But she said not to brush it off either if it was frequent.


----------



## Mamali

Thanks ladies!!! Went out and bought clear blue digital test today, am gonna test again first thing tomorrow morning.

Jenn glad the babies are adding weight, I can only imagine the bliss you are in right now watching your little angels. 

Lindsay you are almost there.


----------



## Mamali

Michelle I think you should call her and tell her about it,just to be safe.


----------



## MoBaby

Dr this am. Had a corpus luteum so yep I ovulated. Waiting on bloodwork to come back (maybe around 1130 est).... So I'm thinking this cycle is a bust. Nurse said may not be if bloodwork okay... I need to talk to my re and when she calls I will ask to speak with him.


----------



## michelle01

So sorry Mobaby! That is whacky that you could ovulate because I thought the meds would make you stop? Did they give you any indication as to how/why that could happen? Hoping this cycle isn't a bust for you!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi Ladies <3

Bomo...I should know by today when they will set me up for the transfer...the dr this morning said 7-10 days from now...but that my dr would confirm with me....

Congrats J!!!! The babies are beautiful <3

Congrats Mama!!! That is wonderful news!!! 

Jenn...so glad to hear all is well. Post more pictures!! hehehe

Mo...I'm praying for you sweetie and that all turns around for you and you can still proceed <3 <3

Hi Michelle...Hope you're feeling better!

Lindsay ...I can't wait!!! you are next!! whoot whoot!!!! 

Hope everyone else is doing good <3 always have you ladies in my heart <3


----------



## Stinas

Here are my twinkies! The one on the right is the "abnormal" sak. What do ladies think? 

[URL=https://s48.photobucket.com/user/StinasEmail/media/image_zps13018a35.jpg.html][IMG]https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f241/StinasEmail/image_zps13018a35.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

Sorry for the size. I didn't even know it would work from my phone. 

Mamali - congrats!!! I knew it!!!!

Mo - I'm sorry! I thought it does not matter if you o or not? 

Jess - cutie pies!!

Lindsay - your next!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Michelle- I haven't had the heart racing portion of that. The stomach tightening, yes. I would call and ask. 

Mo- that's crazy. I wouldn't think that would happen. Hoping you can proceed!!!

Kathy- cant wait for your news!

Stinas- I love it! I don't think you should worry. 

I can't believe I'm next! I have my OB appt at 2:30. Hopefully I will have made SOME progress!


----------



## michelle01

Kathy - Hope you hear something soon ;) So exciting!

Lindsay - Good luck today! You are next ;) You may need more of that eggplant :)

Awwww Stinas :) I wouldn't worry, the tech shouldn't have even said that; there is plenty of time for development ;) I think they both look perfect!

I called and talked to a nurse, she said to monitor the episodes and if I have 3 or more in an hour, then call them back. Everything yesterday was great too, blood pressure, hb, etc... so hopefully this was just some kinda fluke thing! I just worked out so hopefully that will help and drank a ton of water.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Thanks for asking Az. . . I started lupron last week, last BCP was Sunday, I go Friday for my first ultrasound (and start Estrogen), next Friday for bloodwork, the following Friday for ultrasound and blood work, then IF all goes well, transfer on May 13. It still seems like FOREVER away but I know it will go quickly.

How is everyone doing this morning?


----------



## Lindsay18

Michelle- that's good. Keep an eye on it. I ate so much of that eggplant AND got a pedicure today hoping that would help hahaha. 

BOMO- yay!!! That's not that far! Less than a month. So so exciting!!!


----------



## Stinas

Bomo - woohooo it's right around the corner!!! Don't think about the dates so much. I didn't and all of a sudden it was beta time. Crazy! 

PIO ladies - how long did u do it for? I can't take it anymore!!! 23 days and counting. Nurses say 2 more weeks, but the day of my first beta doc said 4. My ass is KILLING me! I can't inject my right side anymore. I have a hive like thing that is a bit swollen and burns plus it kills when I injected in it yesterday. Gross. BUT all worth it.


----------



## Lindsay18

Stinas- take out the "possible" from your signature. It's twins!!!


----------



## never2late70

I'm going to have a lot of catching up to do, but later! work is nuts! :dohh:

Real quick though..Mamli! Wahoo doll! so happy for your bfp :happydance:

Stinas: Yay for twins!!! :happydance:

Jchic Congrats on your two little beauties!:happydance:

Thinking about you all!

<3 Angie :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Stinas!! Thanks for the pic! I see what you mean by misshaped but I bet its fine. I think the fact you can see the yolk sac in both and it measures correctly is great!!!

Bomo! Yay for starting!! SOON!

Okay, so I got the final verdict. After me freaking out-- the RE is able to convert to a natural FET after all since we caught ovulation when we did. One day later and it would be a wash. The nurse said its rare that one would ovulate on the estrace (yeah, I know). Progesterone was 2.8 (which is low, but since its the day of ovulation it hasnt risen yet. It rises around 7dpo apparently). But tonight I take HCG IM and then in a few days take more then in a few days after that one more dose. The HCG forces the corpus luteum to make progesterone. I also continue the estrace and start vaginal progesterone after the transfer. And then pg test 2 weeks after transfer...And I cant freaking test early because of the stupid trigger! UGH! LOL. But I am glad we could convert. My RE will call me later and I want to confirm with him this is the best thing to do and make sure he believes, without a doubt in his mind, that this will work. He must or he would not have scheduled me, right??? EEK! Soooo close now!!!


----------



## bubumaci

Stinas - I am so amazingly excited for you :) congratulations Sweetie!!! :hugs:

Mama ... Yaaaaayyyyyy :) :) :happydance: that is just so great! :)

Jess - my goodness! Welcome to little Ava and Mikey - they are just perfect! :)

Mo - woohooo - that they were able to catch! If he says this will work, it will work :) :hugs:

BOMO - I expect that I will be ovulating in the next 2-3 days - so we will thaw on O-Day and transfer 5 days later (I am guessing towards the end of next week)....

:dust::dust::dust: :)


----------



## michelle01

bubu & BOMO - You are both getting so close ;)

Mobaby - That is GREAT you are able to do a natural FET :) But still so bizarre you ovulated with the meds! Keeping my FX'ed for you! And I can relate to the no early testing, even though I had tested everyday; I had 2 booster shots after my ET.


----------



## Lindsay18

Mo- yayyyyyy!! So glad it worked out!!

BOMO and Bubu- yay for more soon-to-be BFPs!!!

Kathy- you're so close too!!! Any news from them??

AFM- just got back from the Dr- 1cm dilated and making some nice progress!!! Hoping next week will be the week! Growth scan tomorrow:)


----------



## michelle01

YAY Lindsay, not much longer ;)


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

This is such an exciting thread today!!!! busy busy busy! hehehehe..

AFM...my bloodwork / Ultrasound came back perfect today...they have me starting estrace 3x a day now and I go back in on Friday for more BW/US....according to the nurse I should start PIO on the 25th and have a transfer on the 30th....to me it seems so far out because of my past transfers,the meds I was taking and from what the doc told me this morning I would have thought my transfer was next week but what the hell do I know....It is what it is I guess for now


----------



## Lindsay18

Kathy- that's awesome! The 30th is 2 weeks from today!!!


----------



## Stinas

Mo - yayyyy!!! Super great news!!! 

Kathy - that's right around the corner!!

Lindsay - I think I'll feel better on the 25 when I see them again. 
Yay for being dialated!!


----------



## michelle01

Great news Kathy ;) The 30th will be here before you know it.


----------



## Kelly9

Wow I totally forgot about this thread! I haven't posted in ages.

Jess the twins are so cute!

Congrats to those who are pregnant and those who've just gotten bfps! Good luck to those cycling.

I had my ICSI baby March 13! A little girl Lexi Serena.... who is currently crying..... so gtg!


----------



## Mamali

Mobaby glad you could go ahead with a FET :happydance:, wish you all the best. 

Kathy 30th will be here before you know it. FX for you dear. 

Bubu can't wait for your transfer, :hugs:

Lindsay you are almost there :winkwink:

Jenn saw the babies pictures on Facebook, they are adorable. Hope you are doing good?

Sekky :hugs::kiss:

Afm took the test this morning and 'pregnant' showed, then 2-3 showed within minutes, am sooooo happy and relieved :happydance::happydance:. Thanks everyone for the encouragement :hugs:. Can't upload the picture, don't know why :shrug::wacko:


----------



## bubumaci

Yaaayyy - Mama, that's so great :) So now, we just have to wait until Friday to get the beta results, right? :happydance:


----------



## sekky

YAY mamali. I just knew this was it. Can't wait for the official result on friday. Is it friday yet?


----------



## Lindsay18

Mamali- that's fantastic!!! Can't wait until your first scan to see how many!!!

Kelly- yay!!! Congratulations!!!

Have my growth scan today at 10:) My OB said they're looking more for the head size being above 90 and to see what the weight is around. Going to breakfast with my mom and then she is coming with me:) have a great day ladies!!!

Jchic update: she and the babies are doing GREAT and they are being released Friday:)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 22


----------



## bubumaci

That's wonderful news about Jess :) Yay!

Well just got back from my U/S and bloodwork. Dr said that there is nothing going on yet, so we will see what the blood test says. Next appt. on Monday. We will be thawing all 10 (not just 5) - as he says, we want a pregnancy, not just a row of transfers - so by thawing all that we have, we will be maximising our chances. 
Also, the results of my biopsy are back and he said that they were a bit weird - since we did the biopsy 4-5 days after my ovulation and the results said that the lining was 2-3 days post ovulation. So I will be getting PIO shots every 5 days this time around (I think on top of the other progesterone I am taking). Bit scared of them, but all of you have survived, so so will I. I might have to get DH to do them though and make sure I have plenty of ice :) :) Happy for any other tips you ladies have!
But anyway - since my ovulation seems to be a bit later this cycle, that pushes back the tentative thaw and transfer dates a bit - probably transferring weekend after next.

xxx


----------



## Lindsay18

Bubu- that makes sense- you DO want a pregnancy lol. That's true. Weekend after next isn't bad at all!!! So so close! I haven't had to do the PIO shots so I can't offer advice but there are plenty of brave ladies that can lol! Xoxo


----------



## MoBaby

Yay mama!!!! Woot!!! Sorry about the delay bubu but glad they were able to look at the results and come up with a plan. Will they refeeze any blasts you have left after transfer?


----------



## bubumaci

I am OK with the delay really, it is only a question of a few days (I was always mentally prepared for the end of the month) :)
Definitely, transfer will be day 5 (regardless of whether we have reached blast or not, just like in the past cycles) but they will take the remaining eggies to day 6 (like in February) and if we have blasts, they will be frozen. This time we will again use the Embryoscope, so they will very closely follow the development to ensure that we really get the best quality embies for the transfer :)

(However, due to past experience, I would be very surprised if we did have anything to freeze - since our history hasn't been that great ... but if we did, that would be a nice little present)


----------



## almosthere

mam-fantastic news-congrats again and can't wait for your beta!!!

lindsay-sounds like a wonderful morning! I love going to my apts. I am off work 2 hours early to head to my regular pre-natal apt.....wondering when my cervical checks will begin!!! 

Has anyone had the RH factor bloodwork tests done yet??? 

Bubu mo and kathy-you are almost there!!

Hope all are doing well =)


----------



## Mamali

Bubu I don't think my clinic do beta, they only do urine, then scan. But will find out Friday. Hope you hear good news from the tests. Have you thought about how many to transfer? I've been doing the PIO shots every Monday and Thursday since my transfer, I don't do them myself, I go to the clinic to take them. They ache a bit but since there are days in between they get better before the next, plus I alternate sides :haha:. Wish you all the best dear :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Does any ladies who got their bfp have extra Crinone?? The re prefers Crinone but said I could use endometrin if I had it. I just spent $145 on pio and now won't need it (unless I have issues). If anyone does please pm me!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Good morning Ladies <3

Mamali...congrats!!!!

Lindsay ....those two angels are precious...absolutely beautiful! - How do you feel today? 

Hi Almost! 

The countdown begins Bubu <3 

How are you doing Sekky?


----------



## bubumaci

We will be transferring two @ Mama. We have transferred two each time, except once, when (second FET after the first ICSI) we transferred all three.
Yup - the bloodwork reflected what the doctor saw in the u/s - so I will be going to the next u/s and bloodwork on Monday (using my Clear Blue Fertility Monitor in the meantime).

I haven't yet decided whether to do the shots at home or to go to the clinic... :)

Mo - sorry, the first times I used Crinone, but have none left. Am on Utrogest for the other tries...


----------



## MoBaby

awww!!! Jenns babies are so freaking adorable! :) <3


----------



## Jenn76

Kathy: Wow two more weeks! I can't wait to hear that you're PUPO! Time will start flying by soon enough.

Mamali: Congrats again! When is your ultrasound? Can't wait to hear if you are having one or two.

Jess: Glad to hear you will be going home on Friday, Ava and Mikey are so cute! 

Lindsay: FX your scan goes well today and you can arrange for eviction. It's good that you started to dilate hopefully labour won't be that long for you. 

Stinas: I think everything looks great, you are having twins!!!!

Michelle: I hope you are feeling better and no more episodes. 

Mobaby: Glad your RE is able to work this cycle out. PUPO in no time!!!

Bubu: This will be your time as well! Sounds like you have a good plan this time and your forever baby(ies) are amongst those ten.

Sekky: Not much longer for you too! So many future PUPO ladies to look forward to!

Kelly: :hi: Congrats on the arrival of your daughter! Hope all is well with you both. 

Almost: They did cervix checks with me from 20 weeks until 30 weeks and then stopped as they said it was fine to start shortening after that. Good Luck at your appointment.

Pink and Lulu: I hope all is going well with you and the babies. 

Angie: Not much longer for you too! Going to be a lot of BFP's in the next few months!

For those that asked about me, I'm feeling great. I have 5 appointments in May for Cardiology tests to follow up on my little heart stopping incident during birth. I feel perfectly fine so I am thinking my tests will all go well. Had a rough night last night, Christopher was wide awake for 5 hours straight. By the time I got him down Emma was up. It seems like every second night they won't sleep. I've got to nap more during the day. Other then the sleep thing we are all doing great.


----------



## Mamali

Mo sorry am using cyclogest. 

Bubu sorry about the test results, hope the next one is better. 

Jenn, will know when am going to have the ultrasound on Friday. Glad you and the babies are doing ok.


----------



## Lindsay18

Hey ladies:) 
Scan went great! He is measuring around 6lbs 13oz. OB appt on Friday:)


----------



## bubumaci

Mama - it was just a hormone test to see where in my cycle I am (whether about to ovulate etc.) - so there was no good / bad news to get :)


----------



## michelle01

Lindsay - Awesome appt and your LO is going to be a great weight :) Did they have any indication as to how much longer?

Jenn - Sorry about the sleep schedules; that has to be rough and hopefully things progress better for you! But glad you are feeling good otherwise; and I am sure your tests in May will come back just fine ;)

Jess - BEAUTIFUL babies :) They look so perfect and YAY for getting to go home Friday!

Hi Kelly :hi: Congrats on Lexi! How are things going and how is your son with her?

bubu - WOW so close and I think your FS has a great plan to thaw them all out and give you the best chance!!

YAY Mamali - So happy for you ;)

Pink - How are you doing? And your LO's? 

Hope everyone else is doing good! I have not had any more episodes; thank goodness! I think I was dehydrated. I realized the days I don't go to the gym I don't drink as much water; since I went yesterday and today, I have been better.


----------



## never2late70

Hello loves! 

Just popping in real quick from work..

I take my fisrt BCP tonight!! Wahoo! :happydance:

Silly I know, but I'm so excited!!

Happy Hump Day my loves! :haha:

Let's do this ladies!!! Let's bringon the next wave of BFP's and Babies! :happydance:

<3 Angie


----------



## Lindsay18

Ang- that's not silly!! That's so exciting! It means you're starting xoxo

Michelle- my u/s was at the hospital where I get my scans- not my OB. So hopefully I will have some answers on Friday am when I go to my OB:)


----------



## MoBaby

Yay never!


----------



## Mamali

Ah Bubu I didn't realized you said it reflected what was on your scan, I was thinking it was the biopsy you were referring to, cos you said it was a bit weird. All the best then.


----------



## Stinas

Mamali - yayy! Its super nice seeing that Pregnant on the stick! 

bubumaci - Woohooo! Its great to have a set plan! 
No ice for PIO!! You need a warm compress after you do it and massage it in. The PIO tends to form a lump in your butt....so the warm compress and soaks help break it up a bit. 
I cant wait to finish them! Every 5 days is not bad at all! 


Jenn - Thanks! I think I will feel better when I see them on the 25th!
Sorry about the lack of sleep....im sure once they get in a routine you will get more sleep!

Lindsay - Yay! :cloud9:

Angie - Yay for starting!!! :happydance:


----------



## Pink gerbera

Wow ladies so much has happened since I checked in last week!!

Jess congratulations on the arrival of Ava and Michael :) Great you're heading home soon too. 

Stinas hooray for twins! They're the best :)

Mamali huge congratulations. 

Mo glad your cycle is still going ahead :)

Bubu it's all starting to happen now which is great :) 

Never - Yey for making a start :)

Lindsay - you're next! 

Lulu - congratulations on the birth of your babies :)

I know I've missed people but its taken me all day to catch up as I've had to keep coming back to the thread so I've struggled to remember everything! Next time I'll use a paper and pen and keep notes as I read. 

Afm - we arrived home on Sunday and are all settling in :) I didn't have an amazing time in the hospital after the section. I was in oral morphine and it was so strong it just totally spaced me out and I felt awful! I found the breastfeeding tough when I couldn't concentrate but I kept at it. Both babies struggled to stabilise their blood sugars in hospital following my gestational diabetes so we had to use formula too. I'm still doing that breastfeeding and topping up with formula. Seems to be going ok so far. 

Anyway hope everyone else is doing great.


----------



## Lindsay18

Pink- so sorry your hospital stay was yucky! Glad you're home though and doing better with your bundles!!! Xoxo


----------



## MrsC8776

michelle~ I'm so glad you called your dr. Hopefully all is well now and what was going on doesn't happen again. I could see hoe being dehydrated would make all that happen though. 

MoBaby~ Great news about the natural FET! Sorry you ovulated even on the meds though. I'm sure that was stressful. Only a few days to go!! 

Stinas~ I think your twins look great! The sacs will continue to change shape for a while. YOu could always post a pic in the twin section and see if any other ladies had their dr say the sac was "abnormal." 

BOMO~ I can't wait to hear how things are looking on Friday! The 13th will be here in no time! We can count down together because thats around the time hubby _should_ be home. :winkwink:

Lindsay~ Yay for making progress!! Great weight on him too! 

Prayin~ You will be PUPO before you know it! 

Mamali~ Congrats again!! 

Bubu~ I think thats a great idea to thaw them all and go for the best ones. Your dr is right... the one goal is for a BFP! So many of you will be PUPO soon!! 

almost~ Don't they normally do that in the beginning? 

Jenn~ I'm missing out on seeing babies?!?! Where do you have pics posted? Thats great news that all has been well. I'm sure your appointments will show that everything is ok. We are having the same sleep issues. I feel like I'm going to lose my mind sometimes. Instead of sleeping my girls are screaming... literally screaming! :wacko:

Never~ Yay for starting BCP!! 

Pink~ Sorry things didn't go well in the hospital. I hope it gets better for you. I'm still adding in formula everyday. I think that can be pretty normal with twins. Be easy on yourself. 

AFM~ No time for an update :( ... babies are waking and theres not long between waking and screaming mode.


----------



## sekky

Hello ladies i guess everyone is well:flower:

BOMO - good things are moving for ya:thumbup:

Stinas - cant remember if i have congratulated you on the twin :shrug: anyway congrats and d sacs does look normal to me:winkwink:

Kathy - the 30th is just around the corner. not long anymore for you to be pupo:happydance:

Jess - Glad to know you and your babies are fine and get to go home soon:flower:

Almost - How are you doing? Hoping your cervix check starts soon

Kelly - thanks for checking on us:hugs:

Getting - how is litu fia doing? and you too?:flower:

Lulu - guess you, DH, youssef and yasmeen are all ok:flower:

Michelle - Thank God no more episodes :wacko:. Hope you get hydrated enough from now on

Linds - thats a good result. looking to get your update about OB visit in 2 days. Out Baby Out:happydance:

Mo - so happy your Dr. was able to turn things around. Hoping this is what does the trick:thumbup:

Bubu - Yeah all you want is a sticky bean. Great plan in place. The delay will be well worth it in the end you will see:thumbup:

Never - YAY for starting BCP.:happydance:

AFM - wish i was less busy today to go give mamali a big :hugs::hugs: from all of us. Its BCP day 15 for me and 60 hours from my next appointment on the 20th :happydance::happydance:. Its night here and drowsy already. Have a great day everyone:flower:


----------



## sekky

Pink - so sorry you didnt have a great time at the hospital. Glad you and babies are home now. A lot of new moms here have been supplementing too.


----------



## Lindsay18

Sekky- lol out, baby, out! You're next appointment is so close!!! Go rest up:)


----------



## almosthere

sekky thanks for asking- am super worried now, as my 34 week prenatal apt was today and I was told I am measuring 1-2 weeks behind due to no growth since last appt and need to go in for an ultrasound tomorrow afternoon.. This wait is killing me and I just hope he is okay and getting enough amniotic fluid as that was my dr's concern...


----------



## Lindsay18

Almost- I'm sure it's so hard NOT to worry. At least the ultrasound is tomorrow and you don't have to wait long. Hopefully everything is totally fine and he is just a little small and will catch up over the next few weeks!! Please keep us posted xoxo


----------



## azlissie

Almost, is the no growth thing based on the fundal height or is there some other way they measure at your OB? Because it seems to me like there could be a small amount of user error in taking those measurements - hoping everything is okay.

Mama, huge congrats! The positive digi is so much fun.

Pink, sorry to hear the hospital stay wasn't great but you're home with your LO's now and I'm sure it will fade from your memory. How's life as a mommy?

Jchic, congrats on the beautiful babies! I love the pic of them cuddling together.

Sekky, can't wait to hear how your next appt goes!

Angie, I'm so glad you were able to get started now instead of having to wait until August. Hope the time on BCP's flies by!

Lindsay, that's a great weight for your little guy! Love the pic you posted on FB.

MrsC, so sorry to hear that the girls are screaming so much - that sounds like it would be incredibly stressful. Have you asked the pediatrician about it?

Michelle, I definitely think being dehydrated can cause some weird things to happen. I actually downloaded an app on my phone to help me keep track of how much water I am drinking every day - it's called Waterlogged.

Mo, best of luck with the natural FET!

Stinas, when is your next scan? It's so nice at the beginning because you get to see them so many times. 

Question: what do you ladies think of Dawson as a name? I've been trying to think of a way to incorporate a family name but there are a lot of them that are too old-fashioned or I just don't like. My great-grandma's maiden name was Dobson, which isn't really a first name, but then I thought of Dawson. So it's kind of a nod to the family name without being exact. I'm just letting it roll around in my mind right now but I'm kind of liking it.

Hope everyone's having a good week!


----------



## Stinas

MrsC - thank you! Posting in the twin thread is a good idea! I feel like it will change also! 

azlissie - Next scan is actually on my 3yr anniversary, April 25.


----------



## bubumaci

Stinas - thanks for the tip!! :) :)

Mama - oh, sorry, I misunderstood. The biopsy results (from last month) were weird, because we did the biopsy 4-5 days after ovulation, but they said that it was 2-3 days after ovulation. So perhaps it has something to do with the progesterone values... anyway, doc has decided that I need to get PIO shots to support the progesterone phase. But they won't be doing that test again (because you wished me better luck next time) ;) That's why I thought you meant the blood test I had yesterday ;)

Almost - I hope they are able to put your mind at ease at your next visit!! Have you been feeling everything OK?

AZ - I think Dawson sounds nice. It is original, but not weird or anything ;) Reminds me of Titanic :D


----------



## Lindsay18

Az- I like Dawson:) I would just talk to him all the time calling him the name. That's what I did with a few names. If I got tired of saying it or hearing it I knew it wasn't the name for us lol!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Az I think Dawson is a lovely name :)

Almost - hope everything goes ok with your scan. Keep us posted


----------



## Lindsay18

Pink- how are your sweet little babies doing?!!


----------



## almosthere

thanks ladies-sorry for not doing personals last night or this morning-I am already running late to work. I am just a bagful of worry! They said I hadn't gained any weight and I didn't even see her measure my belly!!! It was a very different, odd appt....she didnt even tel me the babys heart rate...will keep you all updated once I get home tonight, I hope he is measuring on spot and that my belly is just a bit small...


----------



## Lindsay18

Almost- I've never even had my belly measured lol. Hoping its just a user error from your appt. what time is your scan today???


----------



## almosthere

i didnt think they did that either but they use a tape meaasure at my office!!! LOL and it is at 2:30 so I miss half a day of work plus I missed 2 hours for yesterdays apt....I think my boss officially is ticked off at me but I have no choice!!! =(


----------



## Lindsay18

You definitely have no choice. Priorities, sister!!! Please let us know as soon as you find out. Try not to clock-watch all day. I think doctors all are just trying to be cautious and freak us out in the meantime! Thinking about you :)


----------



## MoBaby

I just received a text from my brother saying my grandmother is in hospice care :( she was diagnosed with cancer a few months back and the meds arent working and her kidneys are failing and she doesnt have much longer. The rest of the family is going to see her on saturday but I have the transfer scheduled. I feel so selfish now :( I am debating on if I should call into work tomorrow to go see her before the transfer because I want to see her before she passes. No one knows how much longer she has but its just comfort measures now. She had always been healthy her whole life and then the cancer took over. I feel awful for my granddad and for her. Ugh.


----------



## Lindsay18

Mo- I am so so sorry about your Grandmother!!! Don't let that make you feel guilty about your transfer! I'm sure she would want you to move ahead towards your BFP. I would understand wanting to take a day off work to go see her. If that's feasible, maybe that would be the best option? Thinking of you and your family during your difficult time :(


----------



## AnnetteCali

MoBaby said:


> I just received a text from my brother saying my grandmother is in hospice care :( she was diagnosed with cancer a few months back and the meds arent working and her kidneys are failing and she doesnt have much longer. The rest of the family is going to see her on saturday but I have the transfer scheduled. I feel so selfish now :( I am debating on if I should call into work tomorrow to go see her before the transfer because I want to see her before she passes. No one knows how much longer she has but its just comfort measures now. She had always been healthy her whole life and then the cancer took over. I feel awful for my granddad and for her. Ugh.

Hello Ladies...

I keep up with this thread, and love hearing about everyone's progress..... I just don't seem to post much. Hope everyone is doing well!

Mo, your post really touched my heart. I went through something similar during one of my transfers, although, it was with my mother. I know the feeling of feeling selfish... and torn between visiting or not. If at all possible, I think it would be a great idea for you to visit before your transfer. It will sort of be bitter sweet... but... in the end you want to do what makes your heart feel better. It sounds like you are really close to your grandmother, I'd hate for you to miss an opportunity to spend precious time with her and your family. If it doesn't work out, I'm sure your grandmother will understand. You've worked so hard to get to this point!

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. xoxox


----------



## bubumaci

MoBaby said:


> I just received a text from my brother saying my grandmother is in hospice care :( she was diagnosed with cancer a few months back and the meds arent working and her kidneys are failing and she doesnt have much longer. The rest of the family is going to see her on saturday but I have the transfer scheduled. I feel so selfish now :( I am debating on if I should call into work tomorrow to go see her before the transfer because I want to see her before she passes. No one knows how much longer she has but its just comfort measures now. She had always been healthy her whole life and then the cancer took over. I feel awful for my granddad and for her. Ugh.

Oh Mo - I so understand how you are feeling!! I am almost in exactly the same boat (recently I posted that I had just heard that my Grandma's body is riddled with cancer) ... well last night I heard from Daddy that she is back in hospital, as she is so weak. I really want to go and see her (means a flight to the UK), but I don't really have time before the transfer (some time next week, like you) and even though I believe it would be safe to fly, I don't want to chance doing anything that might make it not work (if it has worked) for the first few months! So - since I am assuming that we will be getting our BFPs this round, it would only be some time in July, that I would feel OK to get on a plane ... and I had been planning to go over for a couple of weeks in August... but now that she is so weak, I am scared that she won't last those few months and that I won't get over to see her :( (And two of my cousins from South Africa have been over already) .... Last year, she gave us a generous contribution towards the first ICSI try - I know that she would want us to prioritise the pregnancy ... but that doesn't make it easier for us.

I am so so sorry that you are confronted with this too now and I really hope that you do get to take some time off to go and see her. It will definitely do your heart good if you can go : but I firmly believe that your Grandma will also want you to do everything possible to get your LO (Grandmas are like that :hugs:) ...

<3 <3


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Good Morning <3

Az - Dawson is an adorable name <3

Almost - thinking of you today <3 ....and tell your boss from me to go scratch! they can handle a couple of hours by themselves....

My heart goes out to you Mo....I'm so sorry to hear about your grandmother <3 <3

Pink....Jenn...Jchic...MrsC...Getting....Drs...how are the babies doing? xoxoxoxo

Hi Lindsay...bubu...Stinas...Bomo ....Sekky...Mama......

AFM...nothing new on my end...told my nurse today that I want her to schedule me for a saline sonogram before moving forward with the transfer...I want to make sure that no polyps returned :-(


----------



## Lindsay18

Kathy- good! I'm glad you told her that. When do you go in??


----------



## michelle01

Thanks az; will have to check out that app. And I like Dawson :)

Thinking about you Almost :hugs: My OB measures my belly every visit too with a tape measure. I hope it was just error on their part and all is OK with your little guy! And like Kathy said, tell them to go scratch ;) You and your LO are more important!

Oh gosh Mo, I am so sorry to hear about your grandma. Whatever you decide, you cannot feel selfish for :hugs:

So not sure if anyone has been watching the news, but we are under extreme flooding :wacko: I tried to get to work, but ended up coming home and now working from home. The lightning/thunder kept me up pretty much from 2am till my alarm went off at 5am. UGH, so ready to crash, but at least I am home! They have reported around 6.5 inches of water in just my town and some surrounding ones up to 9 inches of rain.


----------



## Jenn76

Almost: I actually had a period where I lost weight in my third trimester and my belly didn't grow however the babies each gained over a pound each in that same 4 week period. Hope your scan goes well.

Mobaby: Sorry to hear about your grandmother. :hugs: Like the others have said I'm sure your grandmother would want you to have the transfer on schedule. If you can go before that would be best. My thoughts are with you.

Azlissie: I like the name Dawson, I think it would be a nice way to incorporate your family name.

Michelle: Yikes! That's pretty scary. Hope you can stay safe and sound at home untl it passes. Glad to hear you are feeling better

Lindsay: Glad to hear your little man is measuring a great size, can't wait to hear about your appointment friday.

Kathy: Good call, you are better safe then sorry since you waited this long to get started again. I hope none have returned and you can transfer on schedule.

MrsC: The pics are on FB, I will post some here soon. I feel your pain, my babies just fuss not scream but it still means no sleep for me just less stress then I imagine you feel. My DH is here but he doesn't wake to their crying so I deal with the nights all by myself. Sadly DH is willing to help when I need him but will not do anything unless I tell him to. So pretty much I care for the babies all by myself and he only helps when I am desperate for a second set of hands. I wasn't expecting this I totally thought he'd come home from work and want to just be with us. So I kind of feel alone as well, I know not the same but in a way it's kind of worse because I'm sure your DH will come home soon and want to be with your babies unlike mine. :cry:


----------



## michelle01

Jenn - Yea, it is really bad here; surrounding towns are using canoes/boats to rescue people/animals. They have already called emergency disaster state for many towns :( And so many have flooded homes, tons of school closings. And they say no end in sight, more rain through tonight. UGH

I am sorry you are having a hard time too with DH and your babies. It is not easy; I remember when I came home with DS, that my DH was very much like yours Jenn, but I only had one baby. I recall very clear in my mind, one night at like 1am, DH was sound asleep, DS was crying and nothing I could do would stop him. I finally had a break down and woke DH and told him I just cannot do this alone anymore. He did help that night, but for the most part, I did everything. I don't even think he changed his first diaper till DS was 2 or so months old! Hang in there, as they get older, it will get easier, they will sleep for longer periods of time :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

Mo - I am really sorry about your grandmother! I do agree with lindsay....you cant feel selfish....she would want this for you in a heartbeat! :hugs:

Prayin - Hi!! Thats a good idea about the sonogram! I really think getting rid of the polyps and irregular lining helped me get my BFP this cycle!

Michelle - Thats crazy!


----------



## never2late70

MO: I am so sorry that you are going through this..That is such a hard thing to do. I think if you are able to get the day off to see her than maybe you should..:hugs: I don't think you should feel guilty or selfish one bit for moving forward with your transfers. Gramma's are amazing and I'm sure your happiness is what matters to her..Praying for you and yours. :hugs:


Sorry just took a minute from work! Hi EVERYONE!!

<3 Angie


----------



## Jenn76

Finally I had a few minutes to post a few pics of Emma and Christopher.
 



Attached Files:







Chris.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 10









Emma.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 11









profile pic.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## bubumaci

Oh my, they are just so darling Jenn!! :) <3


----------



## never2late70

Jenn: They're beautiful <3


----------



## Mamali

Wow this thread is busy, so much catching up to do. hello ladies :flower:

Mo sorry about your grandma, hope you can find time to go visit her before your transfer, if not am sure she'll understand. Hang in there for her dear, it's not easy to know you are loosing a dear one :hugs:

Michelle that sounds awful. Hope the rain stops soon. Stay safe please. 

Jenn your babies are adorable, sorry about DH's behavior. Maybe you should tell him how you feel, men can sometimes behave like babies too :shrug:.

Lindsay how are you? 

Afm I went to the clinic to have my Gestone Injection and the doctor decided I should take my test today. So am officially pregnant, am continuing with the Gestone and cyclogest and some tons of other drugs. Just hoping it sticks and everything moves on fine. My next appointment is early next month to have a scan and know how many I have in there. My clinic does not do beta so I won't know the progress of my little one(s) till scan date, that sucks a bit :growlmad:


----------



## Jenn76

Mamali congrats on being official! Early next month is not far off, cant wait to hear about it.


----------



## Lindsay18

Mamali- congratulations!!!! Can't wait to hear if its 1, 2, or 3!!!
I'm doing ok thanks for asking! Doctor appt is tomorrow - ill let you know how it goes:)

Jenn- I'm so sorry that DH is being an ass. I would definitely let him know how you feel. It sucks that we always have to spell everything out for them. Ugh!!!


----------



## Mamali

Jenn me too. Linds thanks, and wish you all the best tomorrow.


----------



## Lindsay18

Almost- thinking of you!! How did your scan go?!


----------



## almosthere

Jenn they are just darling!

So excited to hear how many little ones are brewing in there mam!

Lindsay-excited to hear about your appt. tomorrow!

AFM I ended up being crampy and achey almost all day at work so when I let my dr. know, she said it was possible that I was experiencing contractions already and to get monitored after my U.S at the hospital. My US went fabulous-baby is measuring in the 51st percentile-5.5lbs, so normal growth range and he has plenty of amniotic fluid! I am so relieved. Also, I went for the non-stress test and of course my cramps and aching stopped-so they only saw one contraction in the beginning which is normal according to them. I am so relieved my boy is not comming yet as we just had floors finished in our house and would not be able to bring him home to his nursery until next tuesday/wednesday!!! Our bedroom was also just stripped and still needs to be sanded washed and painted. Sorry for the long rant. Thanks for all the support ladies you are all truly the best-have an amazing evening!


----------



## Lindsay18

Oh thank goodness! I was thinking about you all day! Glad it was a false alarm and little man is doing great!!! Xoxoxo


----------



## almosthere

Mo I am so sorry to hear about your grandmother <3


----------



## azlissie

Mo, I am very sorry to hear about your grandma. I hope you can take tomorrow off to go see her. :hugs:

Almost, so glad to hear everything is alright with your LO! Sounds like they overreacted or something. Hope you can relax now - enjoy the last few weeks!

Mama, congrats on the official bfp! Can't wait to hear about your scan.

Jenn, you've got two beautiful babes! I love the pic of the two of them together.

Michelle, the flooding sounds awful! Glad you are able to work from home.

It's almost Friday!!


----------



## almosthere

Az-dh was so angry! He says my dr. is bad (it was my np who is great though!) and that she wasted our time, lol. He was like, you're tiny so of course your growth is below average. Sometimes I wish he would be more understnading and supportive though. I am hoping he is just stressed and tired and nervous between moving and fixing up the new house and having finals due for two courses this week and a baby on the way soon. I just think my dr. was being safe than sorry which is my style anyhow although it did freak me out needing this US! I was also surprised the other np thought it was contractions-that was over-reacting I think!

Jenn-I hope DH is just nervous and will warm up to your gorgeous little ones soon.

So my cramping and achiness is back-I am wondering what is going on in my belly to cause this! Has anyone else had this symptom on and off starting around 34 weeks too??? hmmm...


----------



## bubumaci

Mama ... Congratulations :) So happy that it is now official and like Lindsay, can't wait to hear whether 1, 2 or 3 :) :)

Michelle ... that is so scary with all the rain! (and when I think that I was grumpy because we had the fog and drizzle when we were there last week and couldn't really do sightseeing!! .... *ugh*). DH looked at the forecast and he said the rain should be easing up - so FX'd that that happens soon!!!

Almost - what a relief! I am happy to hear that your LO is doing so well :) :)

Jenn - that is a shame that DH is not as on board as you had hoped! A singleton new baby is difficult enough when left on your own, let alone having the double package! IMHO you really ought to have clear words with him. You have gone through the pregnancy, you have gone through the birth (all of which can take a toll postpartum anyway) on your own. This is where his job begins and you must support each other! True - night wakings are more natural for a Mother, I think we are more in tune with what goes on around us even when sleeping ... He is probably just overwhelmed by the new situation, but he needs to get his finger out. Please make that clear to him - otherwise is is likely to take its toll on you! :hugs: <3


----------



## Mamali

Thanks ladies. Can't wait to find out too :happydance:. I hope the weeks go by fast :haha:.

Almost am glad your US was fabulous and your LO is still comfortably snuggled in. 

Stinas happy birthday (it's 9:16am here), :cake: :flower:. Wish you many happy returns of the day. As for me I got the best birthday gift anyone could ask for :happydance:.


----------



## bubumaci

Ooooh ... Stinas ... Happy Birthday Sweetie :) :cake: :flower:


----------



## Lindsay18

Mamali and Stinas-
HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! Both of you getting your BFP's right before your birthday is so amazing!!! Enjoy your special day! You deserve it!:)


----------



## almosthere

Happy birthday mam and stinas!!! <3


----------



## MoBaby

Happy birthday Stinas!


----------



## Jenn76

Almost: Glad to hear everything is fine with your LO. It seems your OB is being very cautious with your pregnancy, no harm in that. Men can be so impatient. 

Stinas & Mamali: Happy Birthday!!!! That is so great that you both got your BFP's so close to your birthdays. 

Thanks for the DH advice ladies! It's great to hear others have similar experiences. Mine has been sick since we were in the hospital, he's got that dreaded sickness I had before I had the babies. I'm hoping that is why he is acting like he is. He started new meds yesterday so hopefully that will help. The other day I gave him Emma to hold while I went and pumped and when I returned 20 mins later he asked me to make him a bottle while he went and changed him. I said you mean her? And he looked down and said oh I thought I had Chris. WTF!!!! How can you hold her for 20 mins and not once look down at her??? When I blasted him he said he doesn't have that parental instinct that I have and he doesn't feel the need to just stare at them like I do. I don't know maybe it will change when they become more animated. I think he wants to appear like he is this perfect husband and father on paper but in reality he rather spend all his time in the computer room surfing the net and playing online video games. I feel more sadness for my kids then myself. I've wanted to be a mom for so long that I love spending every minute with them. I hate thinking they will eventually pick up on the fact that Daddy doesn't really feel the same as I do. Maybe he has postpartum depression. Lol! Eventually I will try and talk to him but for now I'm not going to try and force him to feel something he doesn't. When he is no longer sick I will get him to help more and see if he starts to turn around.


----------



## Stinas

Thank you everyone!!!

Mamali - Happy Birthday !!!! Yes we did get the best gifts ever!!!!


----------



## michelle01

Mama and Stinas - Happy Birthday and what a way to celebrate; the best gift you could ask for ;)

Jenn - Hopefully it is just cause DH is sick and things get better. I have been dealing with my DH acting like he doesn't give a shit that I am pg! Drives me so nuts sometimes and makes me so sad; I feel he didn't/doesn't want this one as much as I do and sometimes I just hope it is the hormones of mine making me feel that way! :hugs:

Almost - So glad everything is OK! How scary and it is better to be safe then sorry. And the stress of a new home, baby, and exams is a lot for anyone! 

The rain did let up here, but it took me 1 hour to get to work; normally takes me about 22 minutes. Roads are still closed and blocked off; so many people had flooding in their homes/basements. At least we didn't have that to deal with as well.

Today I have my scan for the heart/echo! Looking forward to see my little bean again ;)


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn and Michelle- I wish I could slap some sense into your DHs. Lol. Hopefully things will turn around and they'll realize that they're being asses. Michelle- glad you don't have damage from the water!!

So I just got back from the doctor. Still 1cm but about 25% effaced:) he said that if I don't go into labor this weekend, then another check up Monday and he will probably admit me Monday night to put the balloon thing in there to dilate me a little more then induce me- looks like baby on Tuesday at the latest!!!! Holy crap!!!
Only telling my parents, DH, and you ladies this. I don't want the world to know until it's definite:)


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Happy Birthday Stinas and Mamali!

Yay Lindsay!!!

Jenn and Michelle, I'm sorry your DHs aren't being more supportive! Hopefully they come around!

Mo... I'm so sorry about your grandma.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Jenn...sorry to hear about what you are going thru. Keep your head up <3 Maybe is he going through his own postpartum like you stated. Seeing how much you are in love with those gorgeous babies do you think he may feel a little jealous and is acting out on his own? Men are so confusing!!! He will come around sweetie...you keep being an awesome mom and everything will turn out just fine....xoxoxoxo

Michelle - Glad to hear the rain let up and that you are safe <3 Can't wait to hear an update on your lil bean 

Lindsay....come out come out come out!!! lol....Lil man is sure comfy in there..hehehe <3 

Almost - glad to hear all is well <3 xoxoxoxo


----------



## michelle01

Thanks girls ;) Sometimes I wonder why he acts like that, but then I try not to let it get me stressed; not worth it! 

Lindsay - YAY, OMG, baby boy coming soon ;) So excited for you!! 

I had my scan today, all looks great :) Definitely confirmed it is a boy, she showed me! No mistaking what I saw ;) Just so glad he is healthy, heart looks great and 16 weeks to go!!! And now I know why a few weeks ago my bump looked like it had dropped; he is now head down.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hi everyone.... Just got home from my ultrasound and blood work. The tech said everything looked good to move forward. I'm waiting for the bloodwork to come back but if it does I start the valerate estrogen tonight and decrease the Lupron. Fingers crossed it comes back where they want it!!


----------



## michelle01

Sounds like a great appt BOMO :) Keeping my FX'ed your bloodwork shows what they expect ;)


----------



## sekky

Mo - sorry about you grandma. Hope she has enough time to give you time to visit

Linds - Baby's day not far any more:happydance:

Mrs C - How are you and the girls? when is DH coming?

Mama + Stinas - happy birthday. Guess this is the best birthday you 've both ever had:happydance::happydance:

Jenn - sorry about DH. Give the benefit of doubt that its his sickness that is causing this

BOMO, Kathy, Angie, Bubu, How are you all doing?:flower:

Almost - glad you lo is fine

Michelle - thinking of you as well:flower:

AFM - 17 hours to my appointment :happydance::happydance:


----------



## sekky

Lulu - how is yasmeen and youssef? how are you doing as well?


----------



## MoBaby

I wasnt able to get off to see my grandmother today. Unfortunately not everyone in the group can cover one of the hospitals I work at and there was already someone off who could so I didnt take the day.....BUT I am going to see her next week, maybe thursday or friday. I pray she holds on for that long. My sister and brother are going to see her tomorrow so I will get a report from them on her condition. Thank you all for your kind words! My brother knows what I have been going through but no one else in my family does. I had originally made plans with my sister and I told her I had to cancel because my dr appt was moved from wed to saturday...she was like an appt on saturday? I was like yep and changed the subject. Maybe I will tell her someday. 

I am nervous nelly here. I didnt sleep at all last night. And the clinic gave me steroids to take for several days and thankfully today was my last because they are making me have to pee every 30 mins or so... I was up at least 4 times last night and the night before. Ugh. I just hope our frostie survives and none of the other two have to be. The embryologist said last time it was a strong frostie so I am very confident that it will just like the first one did. I am trying not to worry and just let what will happen, happen. Tomorrow starts literally my TWW because I have to take HCG tonight and monday (I took a dose tuesday) so no early testing for me :(


----------



## never2late70

Hello Everyone..Hhas the world gon ecrazy or is it just me? :wacko:

Mamli and Stinas: Happy birthday loves! Hope you have a great ones!

Michelle: Your sono pictures are freaking adorable.

Lindsey: It's go time! Haha

Almost: So glad everything is just fine.

Bomo: Sounds like the wheels are turning again for you! Yay

Sekky: Hi doll! Do you have you protocol and dates scheduled for May yet?

Az: Love the name Dawson! Great choice.

Bubu: I am probably as anxious for you this go around as I am for me..lol

Mo: Saying prayers for your Gramma everyday.

Kathy: When is your transfer? Is it a FET?

Lulu, Getting, Pink, MrsC: Love seeing the gorgeous baby photos! 

Jchic: How are you holding up love?

Jenn: Dear sweet Jenn, I am frustrated for you. Sad for you. Do men go through post pardom depression? You both and especialy you have been through so much. I agree with Bubu, talk to him, tell him how you're feeling. Just gave him a virtual slap to he back of the head for you..lol Stay strong.

Sorry if I missed anyone. I sure am thinking about you all! 

AFM: Just on day 3 of BCP. Sitting here eating my umpteenth salad longing for a philly cheese steak and ranch fries. Come on pregnancy, I may eat one when I'm pregnant! Bahaha. I'm going to try to update in my journal. The hubby and I also want to add some video diaries :)

Happy Friday loves..Praying for the world
<3 Angie


----------



## michelle01

Mo - Good luck tomorrow ;) I hope you get to say good-bye to your grandma, but whatever happens, you have to know she would want you to keep moving foward and the best thing you could do is try not to stress. I will be keeping my FX'ed for your frosties ;)

Hi Angie ;) Thanks! So amazing to see how much growth there is in just one month...you will see your own very very soon ;) And yep, I think everyone in this world has gone mad!!! You cannot seem to go anywhere these days, it just isn't safe!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

never2late70 said:


> Hello Everyone..Hhas the world gon ecrazy or is it just me? :wacko:
> 
> Mamli and Stinas: Happy birthday loves! Hope you have a great ones!
> 
> Michelle: Your sono pictures are freaking adorable.
> 
> Lindsey: It's go time! Haha
> 
> Almost: So glad everything is just fine.
> 
> Bomo: Sounds like the wheels are turning again for you! Yay
> 
> Sekky: Hi doll! Do you have you protocol and dates scheduled for May yet?
> 
> Az: Love the name Dawson! Great choice.
> 
> Bubu: I am probably as anxious for you this go around as I am for me..lol
> 
> Mo: Saying prayers for your Gramma everyday.
> 
> Kathy: When is your transfer? Is it a FET?
> 
> Lulu, Getting, Pink, MrsC: Love seeing the gorgeous baby photos!
> 
> Jchic: How are you holding up love?
> 
> Jenn: Dear sweet Jenn, I am frustrated for you. Sad for you. Do men go through post pardom depression? You both and especialy you have been through so much. I agree with Bubu, talk to him, tell him how you're feeling. Just gave him a virtual slap to he back of the head for you..lol Stay strong.
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone. I sure am thinking about you all!
> 
> AFM: Just on day 3 of BCP. Sitting here eating my umpteenth salad longing for a philly cheese steak and ranch fries. Come on pregnancy, I may eat one when I'm pregnant! Bahaha. I'm going to try to update in my journal. The hubby and I also want to add some video diaries :)
> 
> Happy Friday loves..Praying for the world
> <3 Angie


Hi Angie :hugs:

Yes, I will be doing an FET on the 30th....the nurse just called me to confirm. All was perfect with bloodword and ultrasound today so we move forward with the transfer.....I ordered my new supply of PIO...can't you just tell I am thrilled about those :haha: I'm a trooper....so I will be fine hehehe...

How long do you have to take the BCP's?


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Yay Kathy!!! That is so close now!

Good Luck tomorrow Mo!!


----------



## Jenn76

Michelle: Sorry to hear your DH is acting like mine! Men, can't live with them can't live without them! I hope they both come around. 

Mobaby: Good Luck tomorrow!

BOMO: Yeah!!! Not much longer now!

Sekky: Good Luck at your appointment!!!!

Angie: Go enjoy a pre-pregnancy Philly cheese steak! You deserve it!


----------



## Lindsay18

Hey ladies!! Thanks for the wishes!!! Love you all!

Mo- glad you have a plan for visiting your grandma. Good luck tomorrow!

Michelle- love your sonogram pictures :)

Sekky- good luck!!!

BOMO- you are so close, girl!! Xoxo

Angie- eat a damn cheesesteak!!!

Kathy- so excited for you to start soon. Can't wait to hear about your BFP!

Booooooo for sucky DH's. 

And yes this world is insane! I've been watching the coverage soooo much! I hope they don't kill him. I want him to pay for everything he did.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Lindsay18 said:


> Hey ladies!! Thanks for the wishes!!! Love you all!
> 
> Mo- glad you have a plan for visiting your grandma. Good luck tomorrow!
> 
> Michelle- love your sonogram pictures :)
> 
> Sekky- good luck!!!
> 
> BOMO- you are so close, girl!! Xoxo
> 
> Angie- eat a damn cheesesteak!!!
> 
> Kathy- so excited for you to start soon. Can't wait to hear about your BFP!
> 
> Booooooo for sucky DH's.
> 
> And yes this world is insane! I've been watching the coverage soooo much! I hope they don't kill him. I want him to pay for everything he did.


Insane is right. The sister lives right around the block from my parents! Cops up and down the blocks...this is crazy!


----------



## almosthere

i hope they get that jerk-my friends live right in watertown and I am less than an hour away-lots of towns were on lock down today-so crazy!

angie-yay for bcps-you are SO close now!!!


----------



## almosthere

and thanks again for all the support ladies.

I just read that you are going to have your son in your arms by tuesday, OMGSH soooo exciting lindsay!!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Stinas said:


> MrsC - thank you! Posting in the twin thread is a good idea! I feel like it will change also!
> 
> azlissie - Next scan is actually on my 3yr anniversary, April 25.

I saw you posted in there. I'm glad you could get some reassurance. :flower: I think everything will be great though. 



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Good Morning <3
> 
> Az - Dawson is an adorable name <3
> 
> Almost - thinking of you today <3 ....and tell your boss from me to go scratch! they can handle a couple of hours by themselves....
> 
> My heart goes out to you Mo....I'm so sorry to hear about your grandmother <3 <3
> 
> Pink....Jenn...Jchic...MrsC...Getting....Drs...how are the babies doing? xoxoxoxo
> 
> Hi Lindsay...bubu...Stinas...Bomo ....Sekky...Mama......
> 
> AFM...nothing new on my end...told my nurse today that I want her to schedule me for a saline sonogram before moving forward with the transfer...I want to make sure that no polyps returned :-(

Babies are doing good. Finally resting. They seem to take 20-30 minute cat naps. Hopefully you can get in for your saline sonogram asap! 



Jenn76 said:


> MrsC: The pics are on FB, I will post some here soon. I feel your pain, my babies just fuss not scream but it still means no sleep for me just less stress then I imagine you feel. My DH is here but he doesn't wake to their crying so I deal with the nights all by myself. Sadly DH is willing to help when I need him but will not do anything unless I tell him to. So pretty much I care for the babies all by myself and he only helps when I am desperate for a second set of hands. I wasn't expecting this I totally thought he'd come home from work and want to just be with us. So I kind of feel alone as well, I know not the same but in a way it's kind of worse because I'm sure your DH will come home soon and want to be with your babies unlike mine. :cry:

First of all your babies are just beautiful! They look so much alike. 

:hugs: I'm so sorry you are having a difficult time with getting help from your DH. I do hope it gets better for you. I'm sure it is hard having to do it on your own while he is sitting there. I remember when hubby was home and he would some how sleep through the crying at night... I seriously wanted to throw something at him and tell him to get his ass up. :haha: I didn't do it but I was SO close! 



Mamali said:


> Afm I went to the clinic to have my Gestone Injection and the doctor decided I should take my test today. So am officially pregnant, am continuing with the Gestone and cyclogest and some tons of other drugs. Just hoping it sticks and everything moves on fine. My next appointment is early next month to have a scan and know how many I have in there. My clinic does not do beta so I won't know the progress of my little one(s) till scan date, that sucks a bit :growlmad:

Congrats!! :happydance: I hope the day of your scan hurries up and gets here! 



almosthere said:


> AFM I ended up being crampy and achey almost all day at work so when I let my dr. know, she said it was possible that I was experiencing contractions already and to get monitored after my U.S at the hospital. My US went fabulous-baby is measuring in the 51st percentile-5.5lbs, so normal growth range and he has plenty of amniotic fluid! I am so relieved. Also, I went for the non-stress test and of course my cramps and aching stopped-so they only saw one contraction in the beginning which is normal according to them. I am so relieved my boy is not comming yet as we just had floors finished in our house and would not be able to bring him home to his nursery until next tuesday/wednesday!!! Our bedroom was also just stripped and still needs to be sanded washed and painted. Sorry for the long rant. Thanks for all the support ladies you are all truly the best-have an amazing evening!

I'm glad to hear that everything went well and that your LO is ok in there. Better to be safe than sorry in the long run. 



Lindsay18 said:


> So I just got back from the doctor. Still 1cm but about 25% effaced:) he said that if I don't go into labor this weekend, then another check up Monday and he will probably admit me Monday night to put the balloon thing in there to dilate me a little more then induce me- looks like baby on Tuesday at the latest!!!! Holy crap!!!
> Only telling my parents, DH, and you ladies this. I don't want the world to know until it's definite:)

Not much longer!! :happydance:



michelle01 said:


> Thanks girls ;) Sometimes I wonder why he acts like that, but then I try not to let it get me stressed; not worth it!
> 
> Lindsay - YAY, OMG, baby boy coming soon ;) So excited for you!!
> 
> I had my scan today, all looks great :) Definitely confirmed it is a boy, she showed me! No mistaking what I saw ;) Just so glad he is healthy, heart looks great and 16 weeks to go!!! And now I know why a few weeks ago my bump looked like it had dropped; he is now head down.

Great news about your scan! I did see your bump pics and there was a major change. Makes sense now.



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Hi everyone.... Just got home from my ultrasound and blood work. The tech said everything looked good to move forward. I'm waiting for the bloodwork to come back but if it does I start the valerate estrogen tonight and decrease the Lupron. Fingers crossed it comes back where they want it!!

:happydance: Everything will come back great! I'm so excited for you to be getting started! 



sekky said:


> Mrs C - How are you and the girls? when is DH coming?
> AFM - 17 hours to my appointment :happydance::happydance:

Good luck at your appointment (if you are still waiting.) 

Hubby is due home in 3 weeks today. there is a chance he could have to stay an extra week but time will tell. 



MoBaby said:


> I wasnt able to get off to see my grandmother today. Unfortunately not everyone in the group can cover one of the hospitals I work at and there was already someone off who could so I didnt take the day.....BUT I am going to see her next week, maybe thursday or friday. I pray she holds on for that long. My sister and brother are going to see her tomorrow so I will get a report from them on her condition. Thank you all for your kind words! My brother knows what I have been going through but no one else in my family does. I had originally made plans with my sister and I told her I had to cancel because my dr appt was moved from wed to saturday...she was like an appt on saturday? I was like yep and changed the subject. Maybe I will tell her someday.
> 
> I am nervous nelly here. I didnt sleep at all last night. And the clinic gave me steroids to take for several days and thankfully today was my last because they are making me have to pee every 30 mins or so... I was up at least 4 times last night and the night before. Ugh. I just hope our frostie survives and none of the other two have to be. The embryologist said last time it was a strong frostie so I am very confident that it will just like the first one did. I am trying not to worry and just let what will happen, happen. Tomorrow starts literally my TWW because I have to take HCG tonight and monday (I took a dose tuesday) so no early testing for me :(

So sorry about your grandmother :hugs: I'm glad you are making a plan to go see her. Don't feel guilty about tomorrow. I'm sure she would want you to do everything you can to make this happen. 

Sorry for being MIA so much. I'm silently stalking during feedings but it's so hard to find the time to post. So if theres updates I'll change it on the front even if I'm unable to type out a huge reply. For the ladies cycling or almost there can you check the front page in a little while and tell me if I'm missing anything? I would greatly appreciate it. :flower:

While typing this they finally got the horrible guy who has been apart of this huge mess. Hopefully it's finally over and people can finally get some rest around there.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Just go an email from my nurse... Everything looks good so I start the estrogen tonight and decrease the Lupron. I go back next Friday for more blood work and maybe an ultrasound ten the following Friday for ultrasound and blood work and we'll see how things go from there.


----------



## Lindsay18

Yay BOMO!!! Such good news!!!

Mrs- fingers crossed that's it's 3 weeks and not 4!!!

Almost- crazy right?!!! You're not far behind:)

The son of a bitch was captured. He better speak up and start answering some questions. Kathy- that's crazy she lives by your parents!!! 

Hoping to have a decent night tonight. Got my hair done today and nails tomorrow at 9. Then out baby out!!!! Lol. Ill be all ready after nails hahaha. Depending on how much cramping I have tonight I may go for another exam tomorrow at the OB. Ill see what they say when I call them. If not and no labor then I go in on Monday.


----------



## azlissie

Mo, best of luck with your FET - this one will be it, I can just feel it!

Jenn, so sorry to hear about DH but hopefully it's just a temporary thing because he's sick. I agree that once he's over this illness you should talk to him if he doesn't get his act together!

Bomo, sounds like you're right on track! Sending positive vibes your way.

MrsC, I'm sorry the girls aren't sleeping for longer stretches at a time - that must be so hard. Hang in there - you're doing an amazing job!

Lindsay, I'm sure you're getting super excited for Tuesday!! That is so soon. Can't wait to see pics of your little guy!

Kathy, hope you can get the saline sono scheduled quickly. Best of luck with this round.

Bubu, when are they thawing your frosties? I hope you get a couple of really strong blasts this time!

Stinas and Mama, hope you both had wonderful birthdays. What a great gift you've been given!

Angie, hope the BCPs are going well. Did you know a third clinic has opened up in town? A friend of mine went there - she just found out today the IVF didn't work. I told her there were two others in town with a lot more experience but I guess her gyno referred her to this new guy.

Pink, how's life as a new mama? Are you guys figuring out a routine?

Getting, I can't wait to hear that Fia is going home - she's doing a great job putting on weight.

Michelle, I've got the opposite of what happened to you - my bump has gotten higher! Suddenly today it's all the way up to the bottom of my bra - it's moved a couple of inches since yesterday! So weird how they can shift like that.

Hope everyone has a nice weekend!


----------



## never2late70

AZ: yes i have heard. Hes so new that he doesnt even have stats on sart yet. I checked out his webite too...crazy expensive. Im sorry her ivf didnt work out :(


----------



## Mamali

Hello ladies, thank you so much for the birthday messages on here and on Facebook, I really felt loved :hugs::kiss:

Lindsay woohoo your little man will be here by Tuesday!

BOMO glad bloodwork came back ok, wish you all the best. 

Sekky dear, good luck at your appointment today :hugs:

Have a nice day everyone :flower:.


----------



## almosthere

BOMO you are well on your way!! woohoo!

Mo-I hope you get to see your grandmother asap. <3

to all other ladies-baby dust to those who need and and I hope the rest of you brewing a little one or taking care of your lo(s) are doing well!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Mo- best of luck with your transfer today!!!


----------



## bubumaci

[-o&lt;G'Day Ladies :)

Lindsay, that is so exciting - he's almost here! :) :)

In a bit of a rush right now, just wanting to wish you all a happy Saturday ...

AZ - that depends on when I ovulation, when they thaw. One day after ovulation (since they were frozen at 1 day, to keep on track with "natural development). I am guessing that I will be ovulating tomorrow or Monday. My next check up is on Monday (u/s and blood work) and I will probably have an answer by then as to thaw + subsequent transfer, but I think I will probably be PUPO this time next weekend ;) ... we are also praying for some strong blasts [-o&lt;

Mo ... all the luck in the world for a successful transfer and ... that they snuggle in :) :)


----------



## almosthere

GL with your transfer today mo!!! <3


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Good Luck with your transfer today Mo!!

Sekky... How was your appt?


----------



## sekky

Updating on my phone. My appointment went well. I started burseline immediately so my next appointment is May 11. Plus will be injecting my self oouch


----------



## Lindsay18

Yay Sekky!!!! Great news!!! Xoxo


----------



## Lindsay18

Bubu- fantastic!!! You will be pupo soooo soon!!


----------



## MoBaby

Just had transfer of one beautiful hatching blast! I'll post a pic later... The clinic usually thaws the two that are together first b/c one isn't as good and one didn't fully expand but we are refeezing it b/c it may be okay according to embryologist and re. So we have 1 strong frostie and 1 so so left for siblings :) rest time! I'll post pic later. I'm preggo :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Congrats, Mo!!! That's such great news! Go rest:)


----------



## MoBaby

I just got some great news! My other blast reexpanded completely when the embryologist went to freeze it so it was refrozen and is a great frozen blast!! Yay! 2 perfect blasts on ice still!


----------



## sekky

Thanks ladies:flower:

MO - yay:happydance: that's good news. Sending you lots of sticky vibes:dust:

Az - how are you doing sweet?:hugs:

Linds - Having contractions yet?:winkwink:

Mrs C - sorry the girls sleeps short. Hoping as they grow they take longer naps. FX crossed DH comes home ASAP:hugs:

Bomo - keeping everything crossed for your transfer:dust:

Bubu - not long anymore for you to be PUPO:happydance:


----------



## MrsC8776

Mo~ Congrats on being PUPO!! Great news about the other one being frozen. 

Sekky~ I'm glad your appointment went well today.


----------



## Lindsay18

Sekky- still random contractions. Nothing regular unfortunately. At the dr now waiting. They want to check me again. Terrible night sleep last night. Blahhhhhh


----------



## sekky

Mo - good news for two ice babies

Mamali - Thanks sweet. How are you doing?


----------



## sekky

Sorry Linds about the uncomfy nite. take comfort in the fact thats its the final countdown:winkwink::thumbup:


----------



## Mamali

Mo congrats on being PUPO, and yayyy for having two frosties. 

Sekky glad your appt. went well. So you've started down regulating right? Wish you all the best. 

Lindsay sorry for having a rough night, I guess that's what happens at the end of it all. You'll hold your DS soon, and it'll be all worth it. 

Hello everyone.


----------



## sekky

never2late70 said:


> Hello Everyone..Hhas the world gon ecrazy or is it just me? :wacko:
> 
> Mamli and Stinas: Happy birthday loves! Hope you have a great ones!
> 
> Michelle: Your sono pictures are freaking adorable.
> 
> Lindsey: It's go time! Haha
> 
> Almost: So glad everything is just fine.
> 
> Bomo: Sounds like the wheels are turning again for you! Yay
> 
> Sekky: Hi doll! Do you have you protocol and dates scheduled for May yet?
> 
> Az: Love the name Dawson! Great choice.
> 
> Bubu: I am probably as anxious for you this go around as I am for me..lol
> 
> Mo: Saying prayers for your Gramma everyday.
> 
> Kathy: When is your transfer? Is it a FET?
> 
> Lulu, Getting, Pink, MrsC: Love seeing the gorgeous baby photos!
> 
> Jchic: How are you holding up love?
> 
> Jenn: Dear sweet Jenn, I am frustrated for you. Sad for you. Do men go through post pardom depression? You both and especialy you have been through so much. I agree with Bubu, talk to him, tell him how you're feeling. Just gave him a virtual slap to he back of the head for you..lol Stay strong.
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone. I sure am thinking about you all!
> 
> AFM: Just on day 3 of BCP. Sitting here eating my umpteenth salad longing for a philly cheese steak and ranch fries. Come on pregnancy, I may eat one when I'm pregnant! Bahaha. I'm going to try to update in my journal. The hubby and I also want to add some video diaries :)
> 
> Happy Friday loves..Praying for the world
> <3 Angie

Angie - Well as i have updated started buserelin already. So officially am doing long protocol hopefully i get to start stims around 12/13 of May


----------



## Lindsay18

So just left the doctor. Looks like if he doesn't come on his own, they are admitting me Monday night!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

:happydance: great news Lindsay!! Do you have everything ready?


----------



## MoBaby

yay lindsay! baby soon!!

Pic of my baby :) (both are same embryo)
https://i.imgur.com/35pR9s9l.jpg

sorry pic is so big!


----------



## never2late70

Mo its simply beautiful!

Wahoo linds!!


----------



## Jenn76

Mobaby: Congrats on being PUPO!!!! The blast looks perfect, babies first pic!

Lindsay: Yeah for getting induced, hopefully that goes faster then mine did. Can't wait to hear an update!

Sekky: Glad to hear things are going well.

Bubu: So happy to hear you will be PUPO this time next week!

MrsC: Trust me I have the same thoughts of throwing things at my husband when he is snoring away while I'm up all night. Hoping your DH is home on schedule in 3 weeks. 

BOMO: Yeah for starting!!!!


----------



## sekky

MrsC8776 said:


> Mo~ Congrats on being PUPO!! Great news about the other one being frozen.
> 
> Sekky~ I'm glad your appointment went well today.

Mrs C - I don't have an update on the first page.


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Just a little update
Had my 20 week scan and all is good
They aren't sure if babies are sharing a placenta cos they could only see one but they didn't seem comderned
Still team yellow :) x


----------



## MrsC8776

MoBaby said:


> yay lindsay! baby soon!!
> 
> Pic of my baby :) (both are same embryo)
> https://i.imgur.com/35pR9s9l.jpg
> 
> sorry pic is so big!

Beautiful baby! :flower:



sekky said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Mo~ Congrats on being PUPO!! Great news about the other one being frozen.
> 
> Sekky~ I'm glad your appointment went well today.
> 
> Mrs C - I don't have an update on the first page.Click to expand...

:dohh: I'll go fix that right now. Thank you for checking. 



jkhkjnjhb8879 said:


> Just a little update
> Had my 20 week scan and all is good
> They aren't sure if babies are sharing a placenta cos they could only see one but they didn't seem comderned
> Still team yellow :) x

Will they be looking again any time soon? It does change things a bit if they are sharing a placenta so it's a good thing to know.


----------



## MrsC8776

Mo~ What is your OTD?


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Iv got another scan in 4 weeks but I'm gonna ask my consulatant on Tuesday
How does it change thing dx x


----------



## MrsC8776

It changes the type of twins you have. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monochorionic_twins Most of the time twins from IVF are DI/DI (picture #1) where theres two sacs and two placentas. It's always important to find out what kind of twins you have just so that they know what to look for during scans. Are they in two different sacs? It doesn't mean anything bad so don't think that. :)


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Yeah it two totally different sacs they think the plants just fused together
I'm worried x


----------



## MoBaby

MrsC8776 said:


> Mo~ What is your OTD?

May 3rd. Soo long! But I have to take another Hcg booster in 2 days do thats why. Re said I could do urine test on april 29 or 30 if I wanted.


----------



## MrsC8776

jkhkjnjhb8879 said:


> Yeah it two totally different sacs they think the plants just fused together
> I'm worried x

No need to be worried. No matter what kind of twins you have everything will be great. As you know, with twins theres a lot of scans so they always check everything. Plus since they are in two different sacs they would be considered lower risk twins. ID's are classed as higher risk because they share a sac and a placenta. :thumbup: 



MoBaby said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Mo~ What is your OTD?
> 
> May 3rd. Soo long! But I have to take another Hcg booster in 2 days do thats why. Re said I could do urine test on april 29 or 30 if I wanted.Click to expand...

Time for a ticker of the count down. :) I hope it passes quickly for you!


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Ill ask my consulatant for more info on Tuesday 
Xx


----------



## bubumaci

Mo - what a beautiful babyembiepiccie!!! :hugs: congratulations on being PUPO :)

I have just spoken with my Dad - my Grandma is going really rapidly downhill. So I have decided that once I have been to my appointment on Monday morning (and I really do think I will be ovulating tomorrow / Monday), that I will fly over to London on Tuesday for one or two days, so that I can see her. I am sure that my boss will be OK with that (he had suggested that I could work in London for a couple of days if I wanted). I am optimistic that our transfer this month will be successful ( :) :)) and even though I do believe that flying in the first trimester would be OK, we have invested way too much for me to take that risk. Since she is deteriorating so rapidly, I am concerned that July / August would be too late ... so this is really my only chance.
Please keep fingers crossed that I do have my ovulation tomorrow / Monday, so that I can get over to see her Tuesday / Wednesday....

xxx


----------



## MoBaby

bubu: soo sorry :( i think its good you will see her soon. i hope ovulation cooperates with you so you can make it there.


----------



## almosthere

Lindsay-so exciting, now Monday instead of Tuesday, woohoo!

Mo-congrats on your successful transfer...what a beaut of a blast!! =)


----------



## azlissie

Bubu, I'm so sorry to hear you're grandmother is deteriorating. I hope everything works out with the timing so that you can get to London to see her. FX'd!

Mo, congrats on a great transfer! Your embie looks perfect. Hope the next two weeks go by fast for you!

Sekky, glad you're getting started.

Lindsay, good luck Monday!!

Hope everyone is having a good weekend!


----------



## Lindsay18

Mo- beautiful first baby pic!!!! Your OTD is on my actual due date:)

Bubu- I'm so so sorry about your grandma:( hoping you're able to see her ASAP!

Almost- I would be admitted Monday night for them to put that balloon thingie in my cervix to dilate me further but he will be born on Tuesday if everything goes as planned:)

Very excited!!!!


----------



## azlissie

Lindsay, I am sure you posted about it before, but why doesn't your dr want you to go to 40 weeks? I can't remember.


----------



## Stinas

At work but just wanted to pop in and say congrats for being pupo mo!!!

I'll do more personals Tom!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

I'm not sleeping so always exhausted- plus my contractions are settling so hard into my back for several months now. Just a lot if discomfort. Plus I had a scan and he's plenty big and development is fine so really no reason to make me wait. Also he is going away for 3 days when I'm 39 weeks and I do NOT want a random doctor delivering my guy lol


----------



## Lindsay18

<<< my last chalkboard update picture!!!


----------



## almosthere

oh lindsay you are funny-the balloon thingy! I will have to research this as I am not sure what that tool is to start labor. So tuesday-still so exciting and SO SOON!!! ahhhhh


----------



## Lindsay18

It is exciting!!! Yeah it's some balloon that is put in my cervix. Helps to dilate me. He says I really won't feel it so I'm good with that!!! OUT, BABY, OUT!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Stinas- happy 6 weeks, love!!! Xoxo


----------



## MrsC8776

Bubu~ So sorry to hear your grandmother is going quickly. :hugs: I'm glad you will be able to go see her sooner than you had planned. 

Lindsay~ Yay for your last chalkboard!! Will you be having someone giving updates while you are in the hospital or do we have to be patient? :haha:


----------



## Lindsay18

Haha!! I pretty much ONLY go in here from my phone so I will absolutely keep you all updated!!!


----------



## sekky

Its been quiet in here today. Hope everyone is having a good Sunday.:flower:

Mo - i hope you are getting all the rest you need for that beautiful embie:thumbup:

Bubu - FX ovulation cooperate with you and you get to see you grandma:hugs:

Linds - YEY:happydance::happydance: baby in less than 48 hrs. So excited for you and DH

Mrs C - Thanks for the first page update:kiss:

Jenn, Pink, Lulu, Jchic - Hope you all are doing well and your babies too. Thinking of all of ya:flower::flower:

Stinas & Mamali - How are you both doing with your early birthday presents:haha::baby:

Az, Almost, Jk - Thinking of you gals as well:flower:

Kathy, Angie and Bomo - My thoughts with you too:flower:

AFM - will be doing my first injection on my own in few hours and am dreading it :wacko::wacko: wish DH was home to encourage me:dohh:


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Good Luck Sekky!! Is it one in your belly or somewhere else? I found that the first time freaked me out and now I can do the belly shots without even batting an eye!


----------



## bubumaci

Jepp - real pros with the belly jabs :D (and that's coming from a needle-a-phone) :) ... just scared of the butt-shots now! :D


----------



## sekky

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Good Luck Sekky!! Is it one in your belly or somewhere else? I found that the first time freaked me out and now I can do the belly shots without even batting an eye!

Yeah BOMO its on my belly. I don't have a choice today gotta to do it on my own. I made the nurse put it in yesterday:wacko:


----------



## sekky

Ok first belly jabbing went well. I did it:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lindsay18

Yay, Sekky!!!! Knew you could do it :)


----------



## Mamali

Hello ladies.

Yayy Sekky, good luck with the rest. 

Lindsay I like your new pic. 

Pls ladies, has anyone had AF like cramps and cramps like the one you have during stimms after a BFP? Am having those on and off, told my dr but she just said to drink lots of water. Am a bit worried.


----------



## sekky

A quick question for ladies who have used suprefact/burselin. I get this burning sensation after the injection (the two i have taken so far) is there anything i can do to reduce/prevent that?


----------



## Lindsay18

Sekky- sorry haven't used them:(. Maybe see if you can ice it first? I iced the area of my belly shots to numb it before I did them and that really helped with any burning/ stinging. 

Mamali- I did have cramping early on. Lack of water can definitely cause cramping though. See if drinking more does help!


----------



## Stinas

Mamali - Your ovaries are still swollen, so you will still feel crampy. Doc told me the same, plus your still on progesterone, which will make you feel that way. If they get super bad and unbearable, then thats a different story. 

Lindsay - I can always update if its easier for you!

Sekky - Yayyy!


----------



## Lindsay18

Stinas- I will def take you up on that if I need you to, girl!!! Thank you:)


----------



## michelle01

Will do personals tomorrow...just wanted to wish you luck tomorrow Lindsay :) Hope everything goes smoothly and you have an easy delivery ;)

Congrats on being PUPO Mo :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Thanks Michelle!!! Ill be posting from the hospital I'm sure since I will just be hanging out with the balloon thing in my crotch hahaha!!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

OMG Lindsay that just totally made me LOL!! "I wil just be hanging out with a balloon thing in my crotch." Is that all?!?!

Sorry Sekky I never used that.

You get to rest up yesterday/today Mo?

How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## MoBaby

Good luck tomorrow Lindsay! :) You make the balloon thing sound so delightful :haha: Can't wait to see a pic of your little man :) 

I've been just laying around since yesterday... Not doing much at all. I have been having left side pains on and off for the past several days but today (more recently over past couple hours) it hurts more and is different...I had this last time with my BFP so I am hoping :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Lol BOMO and Mo. I try to add some humor where I can:)

Mo- sounds good!!! 

Going to attempt to sleep now. Not that I have over the past month or so and not that I have ANYTHING on my mind hahaha!! Hopefully I will get a couple of hours in:)
Night ladies!


----------



## Stinas

Lindsay - Tons of luck tom!!! Text me!!! Super excited!!!!


----------



## bubumaci

Hope that you are snoozing away Lindsay! :)

I am going to leave for the doctor's in about 20 minutes. Didn't have a peak on my CBFM, so I am wondering what he will see on the u/s (need to discuss my flight options for the UK) ... will let you know later :) xx


----------



## Lindsay18

Morning ladies:)
It's 5:40am here. While its early and I'm up, I actually slept pretty good last night! Aside from getting up 3 times to use the bathroom, I was out like a light from 9ish- now. Ill take it! Lol. 
I have my OB appt at 10am and will let you know what happened right after I leave. Thanks for all the support-love you all! Xoxo


----------



## bubumaci

OK ... so it looks like ovulation will be Thursday / Friday (next appt. is on Thursday morning for u/s and blood work) ... been given the green light, flight for tomorrow is booked (going over tomorrow morning, coming back Wednesday afternoon) ... expected transfer will be next week Tuesday / Wednesday :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Bubu- that's fantastic!!! You get to take your flight AND it won't affect your transfer. So happy it worked out for you:)


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

I'm so happy you are able to go Bubu!!!


----------



## Jenn76

Bubu: Sorry to hear your grandmother has taken a turn for the worse. I'm glad you were able to work out your travel plans. Wishing you a safe trip, my thoughts are with you and your family. 

Lindsay: Happy Eviction day!! The count down begins to your little mans arrival. Are you gong vaginal? Can't wait to hear updates!

Sekky: Congrats on surviving your first jab! So excited to hear you are on your way! I used Superfact but it was as a nasal spray not an injection. My only issues with it was headaches. 

Mobaby: Rest up! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn- that's the plan:) but as you know anything can happen. But the plan is to go vaginal. I would prefer not to have a c-section but if its necessary then that's what I'll get!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Good Morning <3

Bubu - Yay for the transfer being next week! It's going to be a fabulous week <3 I'm glad you will be able to see your grandmother <3

Mo - CONGRATS CONGRATS CONGRATS!!!!! on being pupo <3

How is everyone else feeling today?


----------



## bubumaci

Lindsay... Update... :) :) How are you, what is happening? <3

Hey Kathy ... do I remember right, that your transfer is the 30th? Then I will either be the same day as you or the day after :) <3

Jenn - thank you so much for your kind words ... thank you all of you <3


----------



## Lindsay18

Hey girls! So looks like I have a small leak of amniotic fluid and a little protein in my urine and am 2cm 75% effaced so they are admitting me at 2:30!!! They are probably still doing the balloon thing to move me along a little but I will probably have him by tomorrow morning!!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

bubumaci said:


> Lindsay... Update... :) :) How are you, what is happening? <3
> 
> Hey Kathy ... do I remember right, that your transfer is the 30th? Then I will either be the same day as you or the day after :) <3
> 
> Jenn - thank you so much for your kind words ... thank you all of you <3



Yes you are correct :happydance::happydance: I will be having my transfer on the 30th!!! so excited! 

Do you know when they will confirm for you which day exactly? :hugs:


----------



## bubumaci

Lindsay18 said:


> Hey girls! So looks like I have a small leak of amniotic fluid and a little protein in my urine and am 2cm 75% effaced so they are admitting me at 2:30!!! They are probably still doing the balloon thing to move me along a little but I will probably have him by tomorrow morning!!!

Oh my, oh my!! Lindsay, am thinking of you and wishing you luck that it all goes smoothly! I look forward to reading some more updates once I get home from teaching English this evening (bout to pop out now) :) xxxx 



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Yes you are correct :happydance::happydance: I will be having my transfer on the 30th!!! so excited!
> 
> Do you know when they will confirm for you which day exactly? :hugs:

Yay :) :happydance: :) Probably will be confirmed on Thursday. If I ovulate on Thursday, they will thaw on Friday and transfer on Tuesday. If it looks like I am about to ovulate and the blood work says that ovulation is Friday, then they will thaw Saturday and transfer on Wednesday.
Oh, I asked about the PIO shots - will only have to do three in total. 1 the day after the thaw and then two more at 5 day intervals. So I guess that will be survivable :D


----------



## michelle01

WOOHOO Lindsay!! So excited for you ;) 

Bubu - So sorry for your grandma, but I am happy you get to go visit before your transfer. I am sure it will mean a lot to her. Have a safe trip!

Sekky - YAY for your first jab! I remember mine, I almost passed out :haha: Literally the site of needles would make me faint and now I could do it with my eyes shut; amazing what we put ourselves through!

Mama - How are you doing; did you drink more water and did that help? I know the progestrone definitely plays tricks with your body too, but just a few weeks ago when I was dehydrated I was cramping really bad. Hope your doing better!

Hi Kathy, BOMO, MrsC, Jenn, Almost, Az and everyone else - hope your doing well :)


----------



## Stinas

Bubu - yayyyy!!!!! 

Lindsay - woohoooo how exciting is this?!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Thanks ladies!!! I'm so excited! My mom and I went out to lunch:)
Going in about a half an hour!! ;)


----------



## MoBaby

GL lindsay!! You get to meet your little man tomorrow!! OMG!! awww :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Such bullshit. The hospital is disagreeing with my doctor and saying that they don't know if I should be induced. Doing bloodwork now and will send me home if everything is normal.


----------



## MoBaby

WHAT?? Doesn't your doctor have the say so?? IF your doctor gave orders for you to be there they have to follow it! Plus if you are leaking fluid baby needs to come out! Can you call your doctor and clear things up?? The hospital cant just send you away against the advice of your doctor. They cant send you home!


----------



## MrsC8776

Lindsay18 said:


> Such bullshit. The hospital is disagreeing with my doctor and saying that they don't know if I should be induced. Doing bloodwork now and will send me home if everything is normal.

:nope: I went through this as well and I was SO pissed off. I hope they let you stay and that this all gets cleared up. Try telling them that you don't feel comfortable going home. Since you are leaking fluid that wouldn't be a lie.


----------



## Lindsay18

My doctor called me. Basically a law was passed that unless absolutely medically necessary they (the hospital) don't want to induce before 39 weeks. Even though I'm only 4 days short!!! 3 if I have him tomorrow!!!

I will say that about the fluid though.


----------



## MoBaby

well nice of your doctor to tell you that yesterday right! Well maybe you can get them to take you because of the leak. I wouldnt feel comfortable going home. i would worry too much about the chance for infection.


----------



## MrsC8776

As Mo said... so nice of her to tell you that yesterday. I can see why they don't like to induce before 39 weeks but not everyone is having a small leak. I know that some people do constantly leak fluid and they are ok so if by any chance they make you go home please know that you will be ok. I 100% know thats not what you want... I was in tears when they sent me home the first time because I was so upset. Just think that if it isn't today it will be this week for sure! :hugs:


----------



## Lindsay18

Thanks girls. He did say they give a hard time before 39 weeks but when I got here my blood pressure was normal- which it was high earlier today. And they don't seem to care about the leak. I will say something but it sounds like its a law they have to follow. This is very upsetting. I'm so uncomfortable and not sleeping. It's starting to wear on me.


----------



## michelle01

Oh Lindsay, that is just crap :( I am so sorry they are doing that to you and seriously, WTF! I know how upsetting this is, just know that your little man will be here this week no matter what and hopefully sooner rather then later ;) Hang in there :hugs:


----------



## never2late70

Lindsey: What a bunch of crap they're putting you through sorry...:hugs:

BUBU: I am so glad you get to see your gramma :happydance:

Sorry just popping in real quick to say hello :flower:

So excited for you all that are about to transfer. Can't wait for you to test MO!!

Happy stinkin MondaY..sucks so far for me here at work :growlmad:

<3 Angie


----------



## Stinas

Lindsay - Im sorry! I guess they just have to go with protocol. boooo


----------



## jchic

Lindsay - Im sorry :(

All, HII!!!!! Michael and Ava are here and OMG I am in LOVE, LOVE, LOVE! They are perfect. We are home and I am exhausted, and the babies are so good. They do not fuss or cry. they eat every 3 hours and right back down again until its time to eat. I mean, they couldnt be more wonderful but Mommy and Daddy here are TIRED. 3 hour feeding spans is exhausting. I swear I dont even know what day it is. I have my mom, grandma and everyone helping and I am still tired. The C section recovery is rough, but I am getting there. Will post more later, just wanted to say hi and let you all know that I am thinking of you! MUAH!


----------



## Lindsay18

Jess love that you were able to get on here and say hi:) love u

Ladies:
On my way home. OB appt tomorrow. Ugh. Holding back tears right now. The head nurse was pretty bitchy and super nasty to my OB.


----------



## MoBaby

I just dont see how a nurse has say over what the doctor ordered. IF the doctor thinks its necessary for you to go in then so be it. I just dont understand that! I really dont! Im sooo sorry you have to go home :( maybe you will go on your own tonight.


----------



## Stinas

Jess - Nice to hear from you!!!!! Glad to hear your twinkies are doing well!!!


----------



## Jenn76

Lindsay: Man that sucks! I'm so sorry to hear you got sent home! FX that baby boy decides to come on his own soon. I totally know the pain you are in and it really does make things hard on you. 

Jess: So glad to hear you are doing well. That's great that your babies don't fuss or cry. Mine don't that much either but they do like to keep me up from time to time. I second the three hour feedings suck, at most you can get two hours of sleep in a row. 

AFM: Chris is finally more then his birth weight :happydance: and I now have one week until his next appointment. It's hard being restricted from driving and having to go to multiple dr appointments in a week just to get him weighed. So I'm happy he has made so much progress. Emma continues to do great with her growth.


----------



## michelle01

Oh Lindsay I so sorry. Why did that nurse feel the right to be so bitchy? Hopefully you will go on your own. I hear taking a long walk or even dtd can help ;) big :hugs:

Hi Jess :). Glad that Ava and Mikey are doing good; I could only imagine how tired you both are.


----------



## Lindsay18

Mo- I agree completely. It's not the nurse necessarily that has the say it's their protocol but she definitely didn't have to be SO nasty to my dr or so bitchy to me!!!

Michelle- if my husband would then that would be great lol. He just can't do it lol. Ill see if I can convince him. 

My nurse at my OB told me to do an Enema which I just did- nasty!!!!! And take a hot bath which I am doing now. So hopefully that will help a little. She also said she would poke around in there tomorrow and see if she can break my water. I love her.


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn- it really is hard. I had my moment where I broke down and cried. Messes with your head to think you'll be holding your baby and then someone says nope nevermind. It's not about him coming early. It's just that my dr is going away Friday when I am officially 39 weeks and I've had a really rough few weeks with sleeping, contractions, my back pain etc. his lungs are fine, size and head size are great, so wtf?!!!


----------



## azlissie

Lindsay, I am so sorry about your nightmare of a day. I hadn't heard that about inducing before 39 weeks - you'd think it would be flexible depending on individual circumstances. Hoping he comes on his own before your OB leaves town!

Jess, great to hear from you! Sounds like you're loving mommyhood 

Bubu, I'm so glad you're going to be able to see your grandmother and still do your transfer! What a huge relief. Best of luck.

Did you guys have to fast before your one hour glucose test? My OB wants me off food and water for 4 hours before the test - I'm going in Weds afternoon. Should I try to drink a whole lot of water before the four hour cut off or just make up for the lack of water after the test? Any tips?


----------



## Lindsay18

I didn't have a one hour test. Just a blood one but I couldn't eat 2 hours before my test so sounds about right. My dr told me that it didn't really affect the test w water but watch carbs and sugar the night before and day of.


----------



## Lindsay18

Back in my recliner attempting to get a few hours if sleep... Super disappointing and stressful day. OB appt at 12 tomorrow. Hopefully ill get some good news. Night ladies- love you all!!!


----------



## Jenn76

Azlissie: I had to fast from 10pm until my test at 8am and it was a two hour test that turned into a three hour one. I was starving and totally dehydrated by the end. Cruel thing to do to a pregnant woman. I got a chocolate milk immediately after to help get my sugars back up. 

Lindsay: I had similar frustration when they induced me. My OB said I only had to be 2cm to have my water broken and I was 1cm when I arrived so it seemed like it should be easy. I was only supposed to have the cervix meds inserted for 12 hours but I couldn't get a doctor to check me for another 12 hours after that. I cried and cried because I was having contractions every 1 minute and the thing they inserted was uncomfortable. Everytime the nurse came in to update me that they still couldn't get a doctor to check me I would get more upset. I just kept thinking I could be delivering by now. By the time they checked me I was 5cm and totally could have been in delivery hours before that. So what should have been about a 20 hour process took 43 hours. I also had so much pain and no sleep for over a week. Such a stressful situation to be in. I hope your OB can break your water tomorrow so they need to admit you. Hopefully you have your litte boy by Wednesday.


----------



## bubumaci

Linds - I am so sorry you had that disappointment yesterday! :( I really don't understand why some people seem to milk "being in power" and like doing it aggressively - instead of understanding that they are in a field where people feel out of control, uncertain, vulnerable and that if protocol forces this onto them, it can be done kindly instead of nastily. Something I have never understood and never will. I think it is not uncommon not to induce unless medically necessary (i.e. if Mother and / child are in danger - waters are broken - I believe a trickle needs to be monitored but is not considered to be a risk - or if seriously over term) but I am so sorry that they treated you that way yesterday!

Wishing you all a lovely Tuesday ... just packing some things together and then off to the airport.

xxx


----------



## Mamali

hello everyone :flower:

Lindsay sorry to hear all that happened, it really sucks when you are disappointed like that, but hopefully your nurse breaks your water and you get to hold your LO soon. Hang in there hun :hugs:

Bubu wish you a safe trip dear, glad you are able to go see your grandma, and yayyy for transfer soon.

praying you are almost there, wish you all the best dear :hugs:

hi Jenn and Jess, glad your LOs are doing good, :hugs: and :kiss: to them.

afm, went in for my gestone injection yesterday and complained to the dr about my cramps, cos they seem to be increasing on left, and it hurts when i pee. she prescribed an antibiotic, augmenting, and am having 2 betas :happydance:. they took the first sample yesterday and the second one tomorrow.


----------



## Lindsay18

Thanks girls:)
Slept pretty well last night and feeling a little more positive today. Hoping that my water breaks at my doctor... Trying not to get my hopes too high though. 

Jenn- that sounds terrible!!! What an unnecessarily long process! 

Bubu- I just feel like if the nurse wasn't so bitchy it wouldn't have been so bad. She criticized me for always sleeping sitting up and in my back even after I explained the excruciating pain I get when laying in my sides. She STILL made me lay on my side for "a half an hour" - I flipped into my back after 10 minutes because I couldn't take it. Ugh

Mamali- that's great! When do you get results???


----------



## Mamali

in the midst of all the excitement i forgot to ask :haha:. I don't think they'll call me, i'll just wait till tomorrow when i go in for the second sample.


----------



## Lindsay18

And when is your scan to see how many?!


----------



## michelle01

Lindsay - I hope they can break your water today! The nurse that was bitchy, all I have to say is CHARMA! Who is she to tell you how you can/cannot sleep?? I mean if sleeping sitting up gets you several hours of rest, the tell her to go F*&^ herself ;) And look how many babies are born before 39 weeks and still in the safe zone?? Keeping my FX'ed today is the day ;) 

az - I have my 2 hour test on 5/6, the nurse just told me not to have sugar in the morning, but nothing about fasting. It seems they are all different with that.

Jenn - How are you doing and Emma/Chris??

Mama - Cannot wait to hear your results ;)


----------



## Lindsay18

Michelle- that made me lol!!! Totally AGREE!!! I really hope it happens today! We will seeeeeeee


----------



## Jenn76

Lindsay: When I told my nurse I had to sleep sitting up in the end she said that was common. You do what you need to in order to get what rest you can. Screw her for being a bitch, that's just inappropriate. 38 weeks is considered full term with any babies so the 39 week rule just seems stupid. Praying your appointment today brings on good news.

Michelle: They look like little angel babies but I think they plot against me every second night. Lol! Last night Emma woke at 10pm for her usual 3 hour feeding but Chris slept until 11. I decided to get my pumping over with before waking him so I let him sleep. He decided that he wanted to be up after his feed and fussed everytime I tried to put him in his crib until 2am when I finally got him to settle on the bed in a boppy pillow. Then Emma woke for her next feeding and did the same thing however she wouldn't settle anywhere but my chest. So that went on until 4am when I finally got her in the crib and of course Chris woke up. It was 5:30am when I finally got them both in the crib and I could get some sleep. Then of course up by 7am for the day. It can be so frustrating, I wonder how octomom managed. Lol! 

So after my rotten night last night I am determined to get this breast feeding thing going. It is so exhausting prepping bottles, feeding two babies by myself at night and then having to pump and clean up after pumping only to get an hour sleep before the next feed on a good night where they cooperate. On the other nights I stress over getting my pumping done and sometimes can't. I think I'm going to get a lactation specialist to come out and help me. I also got my doctor to prescribe me pills that will increase my supply. So now that both babies are over their birth weights this seems like a good time to try and push the breast on them..... Wish me luck!


----------



## Jenn76

Mamali said:


> hello everyone :flower:
> 
> Lindsay sorry to hear all that happened, it really sucks when you are disappointed like that, but hopefully your nurse breaks your water and you get to hold your LO soon. Hang in there hun :hugs:
> 
> Bubu wish you a safe trip dear, glad you are able to go see your grandma, and yayyy for transfer soon.
> 
> praying you are almost there, wish you all the best dear :hugs:
> 
> hi Jenn and Jess, glad your LOs are doing good, :hugs: and :kiss: to them.
> 
> afm, went in for my gestone injection yesterday and complained to the dr about my cramps, cos they seem to be increasing on left, and it hurts when i pee. she prescribed an antibiotic, augmenting, and am having 2 betas :happydance:. they took the first sample yesterday and the second one tomorrow.

Can't wait to hear what your betas are! Good Luck at your appointment!


----------



## Mamali

Lindsay around 9th May.


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn- sorry you had such a crappy night. Lol plotting against you. I think it's a great idea to push the boob on them and get a specialist out there. That will get them into a good routine. Then maybe with a good pumping routine, DH can help more!!!

Mamali- sounds great!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Ladies!!!!
My water broke!!! Going to the hospital in a few:) wanted to update you. Hope that nurse is there so I can say- see biotch!!!?

Lol update you in a little. Xoxoxo


----------



## michelle01

Lindsay - WOOHOO :happydance: I hope that nurse is there so you can just smile at her....and she will know that you will be thinking "dumb biotch" :haha: Cannot wait for your update ;) GOOD LUCK!!!

Jenn - I had to lol at "plotting against me" statement! I am sure it is hard and you wonder why they do it just every few nights! Hopefully they get on a similiar schedule to make it easier on you ;)


----------



## MrsC8776

:happydance: I knew it would with the leak!! Yay so exciting!!


----------



## MoBaby

yay lindsay! suck that stupid bitch nurse! :)


----------



## bubumaci

Yaaaay Lindsay for waters breaking :) :D :p to nurse :D
Good luck Sweetie, my fingers and toes are crossed for a smooth labour and delivery. 

Mama, can't wait to hear the results of the scan :)

I had to lol at the plotting comment too :) 

So I got here OK, my Granny pretty much sleeps 23 hours out of 24 now. So I can say that I was really blessed to get around one hour twenty minutes where she was awake and more or less alert. While waking, she didn't recognize me - I think that bothered my Father more than me (he tried waking her / keeping her awake when her eyes fluttered open). I was happy to just sit there and hold her hand. Once waking more of her own accord, she did know who I was and was more or less alert. I managed to feed her a few morsels of her lunch and got her to drink a little. 
I think the timing to come over was right. I will see how she is tomorrow. I am glad I got over here - and she was so pleased to see me! And somehow, when I think of her, it is still the lady full of vitality that I see in my mind's eye, not the frail little lady she has become. 

Love to you all from London xxx


----------



## MrsC8776

bubumaci said:


> OK ... so it looks like ovulation will be Thursday / Friday (next appt. is on Thursday morning for u/s and blood work) ... been given the green light, flight for tomorrow is booked (going over tomorrow morning, coming back Wednesday afternoon) ... expected transfer will be next week Tuesday / Wednesday :)

Sorry I missed this yesterday. Yay for transfer soon!!



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> bubumaci said:
> 
> 
> Lindsay... Update... :) :) How are you, what is happening? <3
> 
> Hey Kathy ... do I remember right, that your transfer is the 30th? Then I will either be the same day as you or the day after :) <3
> 
> Jenn - thank you so much for your kind words ... thank you all of you <3
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are correct :happydance::happydance: I will be having my transfer on the 30th!!! so excited!
> 
> Do you know when they will confirm for you which day exactly? :hugs:Click to expand...

You both are so close! I'm excited for you both. :happydance:



jchic said:


> Lindsay - Im sorry :(
> 
> All, HII!!!!! Michael and Ava are here and OMG I am in LOVE, LOVE, LOVE! They are perfect. We are home and I am exhausted, and the babies are so good. They do not fuss or cry. they eat every 3 hours and right back down again until its time to eat. I mean, they couldnt be more wonderful but Mommy and Daddy here are TIRED. 3 hour feeding spans is exhausting. I swear I dont even know what day it is. I have my mom, grandma and everyone helping and I am still tired. The C section recovery is rough, but I am getting there. Will post more later, just wanted to say hi and let you all know that I am thinking of you! MUAH!

Great news on so much help! Hang in there and get rest when you can.



azlissie said:


> Lindsay, I am so sorry about your nightmare of a day. I hadn't heard that about inducing before 39 weeks - you'd think it would be flexible depending on individual circumstances. Hoping he comes on his own before your OB leaves town!
> 
> Jess, great to hear from you! Sounds like you're loving mommyhood
> 
> Bubu, I'm so glad you're going to be able to see your grandmother and still do your transfer! What a huge relief. Best of luck.
> 
> Did you guys have to fast before your one hour glucose test? My OB wants me off food and water for 4 hours before the test - I'm going in Weds afternoon. Should I try to drink a whole lot of water before the four hour cut off or just make up for the lack of water after the test? Any tips?

I didn't have the one hour. Here they go straight to the three hour. I did have to fast from 10pm until the testing was done (10am start time the next day). No food or water. I think it's best to eat normal and drink normal the day before the test. As for the water I think you will be ok to just make up for it after the test is done. Good luck!



Mamali said:


> hello everyone :flower:
> 
> Lindsay sorry to hear all that happened, it really sucks when you are disappointed like that, but hopefully your nurse breaks your water and you get to hold your LO soon. Hang in there hun :hugs:
> 
> Bubu wish you a safe trip dear, glad you are able to go see your grandma, and yayyy for transfer soon.
> 
> praying you are almost there, wish you all the best dear :hugs:
> 
> hi Jenn and Jess, glad your LOs are doing good, :hugs: and :kiss: to them.
> 
> afm, went in for my gestone injection yesterday and complained to the dr about my cramps, cos they seem to be increasing on left, and it hurts when i pee. she prescribed an antibiotic, augmenting, and am having 2 betas :happydance:. they took the first sample yesterday and the second one tomorrow.

Yay for betas!! I'm surprised they are doing them two days in a row. It's best to do it with a day between. 



Jenn76 said:


> Lindsay: When I told my nurse I had to sleep sitting up in the end she said that was common. You do what you need to in order to get what rest you can. Screw her for being a bitch, that's just inappropriate. 38 weeks is considered full term with any babies so the 39 week rule just seems stupid. Praying your appointment today brings on good news.
> 
> Michelle: They look like little angel babies but I think they plot against me every second night. Lol! Last night Emma woke at 10pm for her usual 3 hour feeding but Chris slept until 11. I decided to get my pumping over with before waking him so I let him sleep. He decided that he wanted to be up after his feed and fussed everytime I tried to put him in his crib until 2am when I finally got him to settle on the bed in a boppy pillow. Then Emma woke for her next feeding and did the same thing however she wouldn't settle anywhere but my chest. So that went on until 4am when I finally got her in the crib and of course Chris woke up. It was 5:30am when I finally got them both in the crib and I could get some sleep. Then of course up by 7am for the day. It can be so frustrating, I wonder how octomom managed. Lol!
> 
> So after my rotten night last night I am determined to get this breast feeding thing going. It is so exhausting prepping bottles, feeding two babies by myself at night and then having to pump and clean up after pumping only to get an hour sleep before the next feed on a good night where they cooperate. On the other nights I stress over getting my pumping done and sometimes can't. I think I'm going to get a lactation specialist to come out and help me. I also got my doctor to prescribe me pills that will increase my supply. So now that both babies are over their birth weights this seems like a good time to try and push the breast on them..... Wish me luck!

Great news on Chris gaining weight! I also feel like my children plot against me. This whole waking up when the other one goes to sleep is not fun at all! Good luck breast feeding! If I could get them to latch I would be trying that as well. With your pump parts are you washing them after each time? I was doing that and killing myself with the amount of time it all took. I then learned that you can keep the parts in the fridge for 24 hours as long as they are in a sealed container or zip lock bag. Huge life saver!!



bubumaci said:


> Yaaaay Lindsay for waters breaking :) :D :p to nurse :D
> Good luck Sweetie, my fingers and toes are crossed for a smooth labour and delivery.
> 
> Mama, can't wait to hear the results of the scan :)
> 
> I had to lol at the plotting comment too :)
> 
> So I got here OK, my Granny pretty much sleeps 23 hours out of 24 now. So I can say that I was really blessed to get around one hour twenty minutes where she was awake and more or less alert. While waking, she didn't recognize me - I think that bothered my Father more than me (he tried waking her / keeping her awake when her eyes fluttered open). I was happy to just sit there and hold her hand. Once waking more of her own accord, she did know who I was and was more or less alert. I managed to feed her a few morsels of her lunch and got her to drink a little.
> I think the timing to come over was right. I will see how she is tomorrow. I am glad I got over here - and she was so pleased to see me! And somehow, when I think of her, it is still the lady full of vitality that I see in my mind's eye, not the frail little lady she has become.
> 
> Love to you all from London xxx

I'm so glad you are getting to visit. :flower:

Mo~ How is the 2ww going?

BOMO~ I hope the meds are going well. Thinking of you! 

Sekky and Never~ How are you ladies doing? 

Lindsay~ Best of luck with delivery!


----------



## michelle01

Awwww bubu, so glad you got to spend that time with your grandma! I am sure it meant so much to her.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Just have a minute, on the bus back to school from our field trip. Yay Lindsay!!! I can't wait to hear you are holding your LO!!

Bubu... I'm so glad you got there to see your grandma!

Jenn.. I'm sorry you had a tough night!

Meds are going pretty well MrsC! How are you guys doing?

I hope everyone else is having a great day!!


----------



## MoBaby

Bubu Im glad you got to spend some time with your grandma. So sweet.

MrsC: TWW is torture. Today I have felt a little blah on the stomach...headache on and off. I hope the blah on the stomach is a good thing :) Otherwise, torture since I can't reliably test for another week. :) I just want to know what the little embryo is doing!! :)


----------



## never2late70

Hello Loves! :flower:

Wahho Lindsey! I can't wait to see him :happydance:

Mamali: Yay for Betas! :happydance:

Jenn: You totally cracked me up with the "plotting against me" line :haha:

Bubu: I am so happy that you got out to see your gramma! :hugs:

I hope everyone else doing well :thumbup:

Not much going on here..Just wondering if the BCP are making me fatigued and so freaking hungry?? Ugh..

<3 Angie


----------



## GettingBroody

Lindsay - yaaaaaay!!! Good luck! Can't wait for your update and to hear all about your little boy!

Bubu - :hugs: hon

Mo - I know I'm a bit late but congrats on being PUPO!!! :dance:

Afm, Fia got to try bf-ing for the first time today! She did very well for her first go (although I'm not sure she actually got much milk!) She needs to learn to coordinate breathing and sucking at the same time which is a lot of hard work - she was exhausted after just a few minutes!


----------



## Lindsay18

Hey ladies
Sorry for no personals. Got my epidural about an hour ago. Made things so much better!!! I'm about 4cm dilated and 80% effaced. Woo hoo!!!


----------



## MoBaby

hey getting! glad fia is well! i was wondering about you guys today :)

lindsay yay for epidural :) baby in a few hours!


----------



## michelle01

Hi Getting! Glad things are going good with Fia :) how are you feeling?

Yay Lindsay, not much longer ;)


----------



## Stinas

Hey ladies!!

Just got an update from Lindsay....emergency c-cection. I dont know why....I replied a few minutes after she texted me, so I think I might have missed her......ill update when I get an update! Unless she beats me to the punch.


----------



## Jenn76

Lindsay: I hope everything is okay, my thoughts are with you! :hugs:

Broody: Yeah Fia! BFing is hard. That's great that she latched and tried it can only get better.


----------



## MrsC8776

Thank you for the update Stinas. I hope everything is ok.


----------



## Stinas

Phone is next to me....ill post once I hear from her!


----------



## never2late70

Thank you Stinas. Praying for you lindsey.


----------



## MoBaby

I hope all is okay!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hope everything is ok Lindsay.... Thinking of you!


----------



## almosthere

Lindsay hope all is well with you and your son! 

AFM-I was told I need ANOTHER ultrasound, but it was on voicemail after the office was closed so not sure if it is a measurement scan to see if baby is still growing or not but now I am worried of course-will update you all tomorrow night after I get answers!


----------



## azlissie

Lindsay, hope you and your little boy are cuddling and resting together by now!

Getting, that is great news about Fia. What an amazing little girl you've got there!


----------



## Mamali

wow missed a lot!!! Lindsay thinking of you, and hoping everything went well.

Bubu glad you had the chance to see your grandma :hugs:

Mrs there is a 48 hours gap in between actuall. am giving the second sample today.

almost hang in there hun :hugs:

getting nice to hear Fia is doing good, how you?

hello everyone :flower:


----------



## bubumaci

Linds, I am thinking of you. Can't wait to hear that you little boy is in your arms and to see pictures (I really hope all went OK)!!

Sorry not to write more... Off to see Granny again shortly xx


----------



## Mamali

no update from Lindsay?


----------



## Lindsay18

Hey girls!!!
All is ok. Ill give you details of the section later. 
Reiken William is 7lbs 2oz 20inches long!!!
He's a natural at breastfeeding and I'm obsessed with him!!! More to come shortly! Xoxo


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Omg congrats Hun xxx


----------



## Mamali

Awww congrats Linds :hugs:, soooo happy for you :happydance::happydance:. Can't wait to see pictures!!!


----------



## Jenn76

Congrats Lindsay!!! That's a great weight!!! I hope both mom and baby are recovering well.


----------



## Jenn76

almosthere said:


> Lindsay hope all is well with you and your son!
> 
> AFM-I was told I need ANOTHER ultrasound, but it was on voicemail after the office was closed so not sure if it is a measurement scan to see if baby is still growing or not but now I am worried of course-will update you all tomorrow night after I get answers!

I'm sure it is just a precaution and all is well. Good luck at your ppointment.


----------



## almosthere

Lindsay amazing news!!!! Congrats =)

Thanks for the support ladies-I am calling my doctor on my way into work today to make sure it is just a measurement scan again. I wonder if he is going to be coming early or not! My appt. is a week from today.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Good Morning <3

Getting...it's nice to hear that Fia is doing well <3

Hi Bomo...how are you doing?

Almost - I'm most positive that you and Lo are perfect <3

Mamali...thinking of you...can't wait to hear an update!

How are you feeling MO?

Hi Stinas!! Any symptoms yet? 

How is everything with you Angie...are you feeling better today? 

Hi MrsC...The girls are gorgeous and getting big already <3

Hey Jenn...That's great to hear that the babies are doing well with their weights..how are you feeling?

Lindsay...CONGRATS CONGRATS CONGRATS!!!!!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## michelle01

Awwww Lindsay, he is PERFECT :) Congrats!

Almost - Sounds like they just want to keep an eye on your LO and I am sure all is good! I believe you are next for having your LO :)

Hope everyone else has a great day!


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats Lindsay!


----------



## Stinas

Yay Lindsay!!! He's soooo beautiful!!! Too cute for words!!! Woohoo !!

Prayin - nope, nothing lol

I go in Tom for another scan!! Super excited for that. I hope we see heartbeats!!


----------



## azlissie

Huge congrats Lindsay!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Fantastic news Lindsay!!! Huge congrats!!! :dance: Enjoy getting to know each other! :D


----------



## Jenn76

Lindsay: He is adorable!! So happy for you and DH! 

Kathy: I'm doing great. Not much longer for you, April 30th will be here in no time.

Stinas: Good luck tomorrow! I hope everything is great with both your little ones.

Mamali: Any update????? What were your betas??? 

Almost: Maybe it is for a biophysical profile, I started those at 35 weeks and they are done weekly. 

MrsC: I can't believe the girls are two months already, my how time flies! I only wash my suction cups and bottles between pumping the tubing doesn't come in contact with anything. It's still a PITA though, especially in the middle of the night. How much milk are you able to get on average in a pump session? Do you have to supplement at all? 

Mobaby: :dust: :dust: I hope you are doing well.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Congratulations, He is perfect Lindsay! 

Almost. . . I'm sure they are just being extra careful! Keep us posted!

Broody. . . Yay for Fia getting to try BFing! 

Stinas. . . can't wait to hear how your scan goes tomorrow!

Bubu. . . How are you doing? I know how hard it can be to visit someone who isn't doing well! (my nana, papa, dad, aunt, sister in laws brother, and cousin all passed away in a 3 ½ yr period). Much love sent to you!

Prayin. . . I'm good, thank you for asking! How are you doing? Not much longer now until your transfer!!! 

Jenn. . . how are the babies? Still plotting against you? :o)

Angie. . . are you feeling any better today?

Az. . . how are you?

Morning MrsC. . . hope you are the girls had a good night last night!

Mama. . . you go for your second beta today, right? When will you get the results from them?

Jkhk, Michelle, . . . how are you guys doing?

Mo. . . how are you feeling? You surviving the TWW?

Jess, Haj, Lulu, Drs. . . how are you and your Los doing?

Im sorry if I missed anyone, I tried to get caught up with everyone!

AFM, things are going pretty well. I gave myself my second Valerate shot Monday night. I had an AWFUL migraine yesterday, was up sick with it last night. I have had similar problems every time I take estrogen and from what my RE said the Estrogen in Oil (thats what the Valerate is) gets into your system stronger than some others. I up the dose again tomorrow night so well see how that goes.

I hope you all have fantastic days today!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Stinas....NICE!!!! LOL.....Can't wait to hear all about your scan tomorrow <3

Jenn...Bomo....Not much longer at all...but I'm more nervous than I was for the other 2 transfers I've had....Not to sound like a baby, but I've had my days where I just cry because I'm truly scared this time around. 

Hope everyone has a wonderful day today <3


----------



## michelle01

Stinas - Good luck tomorrow :)

Kathy - TTC is a scary thing and having to go through it multiple times makes it so much harder! BUT when you get your BFP and you will this time, you kinda forget about all that; at least enough to enjoy having a miracle growing inside of you. I have everything crossed for you ;)


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

michelle01 said:


> Stinas - Good luck tomorrow :)
> 
> Kathy - TTC is a scary thing and having to go through it multiple times makes it so much harder! BUT when you get your BFP and you will this time, you kinda forget about all that; at least enough to enjoy having a miracle growing inside of you. I have everything crossed for you ;)

Thank you so much Michelle :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Kathy, I would be lying through my teeth if I didn't tell you I burst into tears all the time! Between the hormones, fears, and everything else I get ubber emotional! I think it is completely normal (well as normal as things are when TTC!).


----------



## never2late70

Wahoo Lindsay! I can't wait to hear all about how little Reiken (sp) got into this world..:happydance:

Kathy: I feel ya doll..I am having a rough time emotionally and physically right now. You are human love :hugs:

BOMO and BUBU: you both must be so excited :happydance:

Stinas: I can't wait to hear all about your scan tomorrow

Almost: I am sure everything will be fine. You're in good hands.

Hi everyone else!

I can't believe I came in to work today. I feel absolutely miserble..ick

Prayers and Blessings
~Angie


----------



## sekky

Just popping in to say congrats lindsay. Been dealing with a very bad cold and chest pain since sunday.


----------



## MoBaby

sorry about your cold sekky :(
GL tomorrow stinas! Cant wait for your update! EEK! Have you been feeling okay?
Kathy I get emotional all the time. This is a tough thing we are all going through!

AFM: This TWW is KILLING ME! Stupid HCG booster shot. I cant really test and believe it just yet. I am 4dp5dt (or maybe 6dt?)....Dr said I could test Monday. I will be 14dpo then. :)


----------



## Jenn76

BOMO: Sorry to hear the meds are making you sick, I wish there was something they could give you that wouldn't have that effect. I struggled with estrogen as well.

Kathy: I totally understand feeling scared. You had a traumatic experience last time you cycled and it would only be natural to be scared again this time. I believe this time will stick and bring you your forever baby. April has been a great month so far many positive things happening. Your time is next!

Angie: Sorry you are still sick. Hope it passes soon.

Sekky: Sorry you are sick, I hope it passes soon. 

Mobaby: Can't wait to hear how the test goes, fx for you.


----------



## never2late70

Jenn: Your babies make me smile :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

Mo - I am feeling fine. Getting tired at work a bit easier. Starting to wonder how much longer I can do my crazy hours. 
I can't wait for u to test!!

Super excited for Tom scan!!! I hope we see heartbeats!!! 
How early did you ladies see them??


----------



## MrsC8776

almosthere said:


> Lindsay hope all is well with you and your son!
> 
> AFM-I was told I need ANOTHER ultrasound, but it was on voicemail after the office was closed so not sure if it is a measurement scan to see if baby is still growing or not but now I am worried of course-will update you all tomorrow night after I get answers!

Were you able to make an appointment or figure out whats going on? I'm sure everything is ok though. 



Lindsay18 said:


> Hey girls!!!
> All is ok. Ill give you details of the section later.
> Reiken William is 7lbs 2oz 20inches long!!!
> He's a natural at breastfeeding and I'm obsessed with him!!! More to come shortly! Xoxo

He is absolutely precious! Congrats! 



Jenn76 said:


> Lindsay: He is adorable!! So happy for you and DH!
> 
> Kathy: I'm doing great. Not much longer for you, April 30th will be here in no time.
> 
> Stinas: Good luck tomorrow! I hope everything is great with both your little ones.
> 
> Mamali: Any update????? What were your betas???
> 
> Almost: Maybe it is for a biophysical profile, I started those at 35 weeks and they are done weekly.
> 
> MrsC: I can't believe the girls are two months already, my how time flies! I only wash my suction cups and bottles between pumping the tubing doesn't come in contact with anything. It's still a PITA though, especially in the middle of the night. How much milk are you able to get on average in a pump session? Do you have to supplement at all?
> 
> Mobaby: :dust: :dust: I hope you are doing well.

I exclusively pump since neither of my daughters would latch on. I think it has to do with them being early, missing the first 24 hours with them, and all the bottles in the NICU. Anyways... I get about 120-180 ml in one session. The NICU got me stuck on ml so not sure how many oz that is. I pump for 15 minutes about every 2-3 hours. I do supplement formula because I have to. To be honest with you I'm looking into stopping the pumping. I'm in so much pain it isn't even funny and they are getting more formula than breast milk as it is. Plus trying to juggle the pumping and the girls on my own is an all day task. I think they sense when I'm pumping because without fail one starts screaming two minutes in. :)



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Congratulations, He is perfect Lindsay!
> 
> Almost. . . I'm sure they are just being extra careful! Keep us posted!
> 
> Broody. . . Yay for Fia getting to try BFing!
> 
> Stinas. . . can't wait to hear how your scan goes tomorrow!
> 
> Bubu. . . How are you doing? I know how hard it can be to visit someone who isn't doing well! (my nana, papa, dad, aunt, sister in laws brother, and cousin all passed away in a 3 ½ yr period). Much love sent to you!
> 
> Prayin. . . I'm good, thank you for asking! How are you doing? Not much longer now until your transfer!!!
> 
> Jenn. . . how are the babies? Still plotting against you? :o)
> 
> Angie. . . are you feeling any better today?
> 
> Az. . . how are you?
> 
> Morning MrsC. . . hope you are the girls had a good night last night!
> 
> Mama. . . you go for your second beta today, right? When will you get the results from them?
> 
> Jkhk, Michelle, . . . how are you guys doing?
> 
> Mo. . . how are you feeling? You surviving the TWW?
> 
> Jess, Haj, Lulu, Drs. . . how are you and your Los doing?
> 
> I&#8217;m sorry if I missed anyone, I tried to get caught up with everyone!
> 
> AFM, things are going pretty well. I gave myself my second Valerate shot Monday night. I had an AWFUL migraine yesterday, was up sick with it last night. I have had similar problems every time I take estrogen and from what my RE said the Estrogen in Oil (that&#8217;s what the Valerate is) gets into your system stronger than some others. I up the dose again tomorrow night so we&#8217;ll see how that goes.
> 
> I hope you all have fantastic days today!

Sorry about the migraine. I hope your day was good and you got through headache free. :flower:



MoBaby said:


> sorry about your cold sekky :(
> GL tomorrow stinas! Cant wait for your update! EEK! Have you been feeling okay?
> Kathy I get emotional all the time. This is a tough thing we are all going through!
> 
> AFM: This TWW is KILLING ME! Stupid HCG booster shot. I cant really test and believe it just yet. I am 4dp5dt (or maybe 6dt?)....Dr said I could test Monday. I will be 14dpo then. :)

So will you be testing Monday then?!?!? I'm excited for you! 



Stinas said:


> Mo - I am feeling fine. Getting tired at work a bit easier. Starting to wonder how much longer I can do my crazy hours.
> I can't wait for u to test!!
> 
> Super excited for Tom scan!!! I hope we see heartbeats!!!
> How early did you ladies see them??

First scan at 6w5d we saw both heartbeats! If I can remember right you will be 6w5d tomorrow. I've seen some ladies not see a heartbeat until mid way through the 7th week. I'll be stalking for your update tomorrow!! I'm sure everything will look great! 

AFM~ The girls have been very good today. Almost too good. I'm scared for tonight! I feel like its the calm before the storm. :haha:


----------



## MoBaby

Mrs c: 30ml is 1 oz so you pump 4-6 oz. 

Testing Monday. I've been testing trigger out.


----------



## bubumaci

I know I have already written on FB - but I would like to write again in this special circle of ladies : Lindsay - congratulations Honey! And the photos are just fantastic :)

My trip to the UK was a "success" ... as far as we can call it a success. I was lucky in that on both days (especially yesterday) we were able to have a bit of a conversation. Yesterday was particularly emotional for me, when she asked, when she would be seeing me again ... *sniff* Her second eldest son has arrived from New Zealand (right about now) so that is good. She gets confused (is not really eating or drinking), is not in any pain, thank goodness. Cannot understand more complicated sentences (tried to get my Dad to speak more simply because she kept asking me to explain what he was saying). So a sentence like "Ray here tomorrow" is OK ... Ray is coming tomorrow is already too much!
I thanked her for being my Granny ... she told me that I mustn't worry ... and that I mustn't grieve! (Daddy was amazed, because she hasn't spoken with anyone like this apparently) ... whether on some subconscious level she knew it was goodbye? She is in a good place right now ... kind of like a twilight zone. It was very tough ... it is tough - but I am glad that I had that opportunity and, that I got in on that 1-2 hour window she is awake and receptive on both days!!

Appointment this morning went well ... had my LH surge this morning and the blood tests confirmed. So they are thawing tomorrow. On Saturday I will learn how many have survived the freeze / thaw ... and I have to go in to have my progesterone shots. I asked about that this morning and they said it was too dangerous to do at home - to go to a GP or to them. So I will go to them. ... Transfer will be Tuesday, 30th :happydance: ... bit nervous, I must admit. My doctor wasn't there today, so I saw a different one - he was surprised that we are thawing them all and asked what we would do if there were no blasts ... and supposed that then we could still thaw the ones we already have. I need to speak with my doctor to see what his plan is - he definitely wants to do a day 5 transfer, but our history shows that we hardly ever have a blast on day 5 (the two that are frozen are day 6 blasts) ...


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

bubumaci said:


> I know I have already written on FB - but I would like to write again in this special circle of ladies : Lindsay - congratulations Honey! And the photos are just fantastic :)
> 
> My trip to the UK was a "success" ... as far as we can call it a success. I was lucky in that on both days (especially yesterday) we were able to have a bit of a conversation. Yesterday was particularly emotional for me, when she asked, when she would be seeing me again ... *sniff* Her second eldest son has arrived from New Zealand (right about now) so that is good. She gets confused (is not really eating or drinking), is not in any pain, thank goodness. Cannot understand more complicated sentences (tried to get my Dad to speak more simply because she kept asking me to explain what he was saying). So a sentence like "Ray here tomorrow" is OK ... Ray is coming tomorrow is already too much!
> I thanked her for being my Granny ... she told me that I mustn't worry ... and that I mustn't grieve! (Daddy was amazed, because she hasn't spoken with anyone like this apparently) ... whether on some subconscious level she knew it was goodbye? She is in a good place right now ... kind of like a twilight zone. It was very tough ... it is tough - but I am glad that I had that opportunity and, that I got in on that 1-2 hour window she is awake and receptive on both days!!
> 
> Appointment this morning went well ... had my LH surge this morning and the blood tests confirmed. So they are thawing tomorrow. On Saturday I will learn how many have survived the freeze / thaw ... and I have to go in to have my progesterone shots. I asked about that this morning and they said it was too dangerous to do at home - to go to a GP or to them. So I will go to them. ... Transfer will be Tuesday, 30th :happydance: ... bit nervous, I must admit. My doctor wasn't there today, so I saw a different one - he was surprised that we are thawing them all and asked what we would do if there were no blasts ... and supposed that then we could still thaw the ones we already have. I need to speak with my doctor to see what his plan is - he definitely wants to do a day 5 transfer, but our history shows that we hardly ever have a blast on day 5 (the two that are frozen are day 6 blasts) ...

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy BUBU!!!!!!! We are going in on the same day :happydance::happydance:

This is our time to shine :hugs: Everything is going to be perfect!!


----------



## almosthere

Lindsay-how are you and baby boy??!

Ladies-I called the dr. and was told my US next Wednesday is a AFI scan. So basically looking at the same things as a measurement scan-size of baby and amniotic fluid.

Hope all are well-super busy will do more personals later!


----------



## Lindsay18

Wow Bubu!!! What a trip you've had! I'm do glad you were able to see her and communicate with her. I'm just sorry it was such a sad occasion:(

I know a few of you were asking about my c section experience and I wanted to tell you it was rough!!! I would be more details and do more personals but I can't get to my computer right now- so on my phone:

Reiken wasn't handling the contractions after the Pitocin at all. His heart rate plummeted 3 times so they had to do the section. 
He was fine. It was supposed to be 30-45 minutes start to finish. He came out after like 15-20 which was perfect then they had complications with scar tissue on my uterus from an appendix surgery from when I was 16. I was on the table for 2 1/2 hours!!!
It was so scary. I was awake the whole time. They said the normally use 7ish needles when putting back together. They used over 17 with me. Very scary. 
I'm better today. Able to get up for the bathroom with help from the nurses and have been off of pain meds, by choice, for about 8 hours. Reiken is doing amazing!!! He is a natural at breast feeding and only cries when he needs to be fed or to have his diaper changed. Fingers crossed this keeps up!!! My DH is at work because I'd rather him take his week off when we get home not while we are in the hospital. My mom is coming by to visit in a little:)

Hope everyone is doing great!!!


----------



## MoBaby

yay lindsay! sorry your section was scary and took a while. Glad baby is perfect and BFing really well!

Bubu: yay for ovulating! Transfer soon! Exciting!


----------



## michelle01

Oh bubu, it is so hard to say good-bye, but so glad you got the time to spend with her and that she was awake during that time. :hugs: And so excited for you, transfer is less then a week away ;)

Lindsay - Yikes! That doesn't sound very fun, but glad that both you and Reiken are doing good.

Mobaby - Only 4 more days till Monday ;) Are your test lines getting lighter or darker?

Sekky - Sorry you are feeling so crappy :( Hope you feel better soon!

BOMO - How are things going?? 

Hope everyone else is good! It's almost Friday :) I keep thinking how am I going to survive another 15 weeks of work :haha: By 2pm I am so exhausted I can barely function and that is after a good night sleep and my workout :wacko:


----------



## bubumaci

Linds - I am sorry you had that scare! And so happy that Reiken is doing so well :)

Thank you all for your support re Grandma! <3

Kathy... yup we are both going in on Tuesday... I hope you are right and everything is going to be perfect :) That would be so exciting to have exactly the same due dates :D :D :happydance:


----------



## MoBaby

slighty lighter..i just had 2500 hcg 74 hrs ago...the ICs are getting lighter but the same today as last night. My FRER from this morning looks the same as the one from yesterday.The line is too dark for it to be a real BFP this early I think (HCG would only be around 25-50 now) but I am believing that some HCG is mixed in there from me :) LOL. Hopefully these lines do not fade away! I feel like I did last FET so I'm keeping everything crossed.


----------



## michelle01

Mo - I remember going through that, I had 2 hcg boosters with this last cycle. It got to a point where the lines were the same, and eventually got darker! Hoping that is the case for you ;) It is so exciting!!


----------



## MoBaby

Michelle how long did that take for them to start being the same??? I hope this is a great sign for me!!! :)


----------



## bubumaci

Ooooho ... Mo... fingers and toes crossed for you :) xxx


----------



## michelle01

Mo - So I went back to my TTC journal to look. My beta was on 12/10, on 12/5 (8dp5dt - pg 25) I had 175 of hcg, that was my first test I posted. On 9dp5dt, pg 26, I have a pic of them compared and it started getting darker, then on 10dp5dt 12/7 it definitely started getting darker, pictures are on pg 28.


----------



## Stinas

Well we officially have twinkies!!!
Saw two nice heartbeats!! Everything looks great! I go back next week, Friday I think. I was hoping to stop PIO, but looks like I'm stuck doing it for another week. Boo! 

I'll do more personals after my nap.


----------



## michelle01

AMAZING stinas :) How awesome and I am sooooo happy for you!!


----------



## MoBaby

Stinas!! Sooo exciting!! Congrats!! 

Michelle going to look at journal :) Hcg booster is just torture!


----------



## bubumaci

Yay Stinas :wohoo:


----------



## Pink gerbera

Hey ladies!! Wow April has been such a busy month for us!!

Huge congratulations Lindsay! Reiken is gorgeous :) I know the c-section is rough but I'm 2 weeks past today and feel absolutely great again. Plus it's amazing being able to move about and sleep on my back and tummy (when my treasures let me!)

Stinas - so exciting you saw 2 heartbeats! 

Mo - I really hope this is it for you :)

Jenn/mrs c - my bfeeding isn't going too well! The babies were latching quite well but I had no milk so we had to use formula as Finley's blood sugars were dropping because of my gestational diabetes and now they get frustrated feeding from me and want a bottle. I've tried pumping but I'm only getting about 30ml in 20 minutes! Any suggestions how to up my milk?! 

Bubu - I'm so sorry to hear about your grandma but I'm glad you got over here to see her :) Anazing news in your transfer!

Kathy/BOMO/never - exciting that things are getting closer ladies. It is totally emotionally draining. 

Getting - great that Fia is still getting stronger and able to try breast feeding :) Hope you are doing well!

Hope all you other ladies are great? 

Much love x


----------



## Jenn76

Bubu: Your story about visiting your Grandma had me in tears. It reminded me of my last visit with one of my grandmothers before she died. I'm glad you had a great visit. Excited for you to have your transfer, not much longer now.

MrsC: I'm having latching issues too, neither will latch long enough to feed. So I am exclusively pumping as well. I probably get around the same each pumping session as well. I figured by now I would have enough for both babies but no luck there. Now they are eating more and I am increasing the formula. I get very frustrated pumping as well and often miss times that I should be doing it because of being busy with the babies. I totally understand the desire to just give it up and go with formula. Especially where you don't have the support to watch the babies while you pump. It is stressful.

Lindsay: Sorry to hear you had a scare and a difficult delivery. It's funny how similar our pregnancy experiences have been. From the bad backs, carpal tunnel, and other bad pains to the vaginal turned to Csection with difficulties. Hopefully you recover fast from your section and little Reiken continues to be a sweet angel baby. 

Mobaby: Sounds very promising, excited to hear it is official. 

Stinas: :happydance: Congrats on two healthy babies!


----------



## Jenn76

Pink: It should start increasing with time, are you double pumping? I was told that helps and I am doing that. I also had my doctor prescribe meds to increase my flow however I just started them two days ago and I'm not seeing an increase yet. It's best to pump every three hours but I have to admit it is really hard to do that. I'm also drinking a tea that is supposed to help increase my milk production. Not sure if that is helping but it did increase after I started taking it, but could be a fluke. I'm still trying to latch the babies but they get frustrated and won't stay latched. I had the same issue as you with delayed milk and having to start bottles of formula. Bottles are nice for when I have support but I'd love to be able to BF at night to avoid pumping and having to get up to warm a bottle. 

Other then that how are you doing?


----------



## Mamali

hello ladies :flower:. Sorry no personals, just wanted to update you guys. Got my results back and they are fab!!! :happydance:. The dr even gave me a sneak peak :haha:, saw a sac. my beta 18dp3dt is 2438, and 20dp3dt is 4726.


----------



## Lindsay18

Yay Mamali!!! That's fantastic!!!

Jenn- really is scary how similar our pregnancies were!!! That's nuts! 

Pink- that sounds very reassuring! I'm so happy you're feeling that much better after only 2 weeks!!!

As far as the BFing, Reiken is doing an amazing job latching but seems to slip down onto my nipple while feeding making my nipples SO SORE. Any suggestions??


----------



## Lindsay18

Stinas- already said how excited I was, but wanted to say it again!!! Yay!!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Here's my baby boy!!! Have to send 3 separate messages. It won't let me Attach all 3 pics. 

Reiken William
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Lindsay18

2/3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Lindsay18

3/3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

He is absolutely gorgus x


----------



## Lindsay18

Thanks, Jkhk!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Lindsay - he's fab! Is he falling asleep on your nipple when he's coming off? Mine were doing that and I was told if they start dropping off to take them off the nipple, wake them and put them back on. See if that helps.


----------



## GettingBroody

Stinas - woohoo!!! Congrats again!

Bubu - :hugs:

Mo - keeping everything crossed for you...!!

Pink - if you can manage to pump every 2-3 hours that should help your milk... (Although I can't imagine it's easy to find the time for that and mind two babies!!)

Edit: Pink - the lactation consultant here told me to eat lots of oats (porridge, flapjacks etc) and almonds (I put ground almonds in my porridge) to increase milk supply... Can't hurt to try!


----------



## Lindsay18

Pink- yes he does do that! But even when he's wide awake he tends to only get my nipple and not enough boob lol. Nurse told me to hold my boob higher just now so that seemed to work better. Freaking hurts!!!


----------



## MoBaby

lindsay your little man is precious. congrats mama! thanks for the pics!

mama: congrat on 1 little bean! betas nice and strong!


----------



## Stinas

Thank you ladies!! Its exciting!! I always knew that when I do get my BFP it would be twins...just always had that feeling, plus I just know its boys... is that weird? DH says it is lol 
Got my message from the doc and I can do PIO every other day!!! I feel like having a party right now!!!!! My left ass cheek has a golf ball size hard thing that hurts like hell and the right cheek is a bleeder no matter where I inject. Ahhhh the joys of fertility drugs! Well worth it though!!! 
I go back next friday which could be my last time there. I might become a big girl then....even though I wish we could stay the entire time there....I love it there. 

Lindsay - I just love him....hes too cute! Once you get settled back home I want to come smush his little face!!!


----------



## bubumaci

Yay Mama - what wonderful Beta results :) xx


----------



## bubumaci

Ahh -Stinas :) <3


----------



## Stinas

Mamali - Woohoooo!!!!!!!!! Great numbers!!! We are a week apart! Bump buddies!!!!!


----------



## Jenn76

Mamali: Congrats those are great numbers!!!

Lindsay: He is adorable!!!! 

Stinas: Yeah for being able to reduce your pio it sounds horrible. I did the vaginal suppositories for 13 weeks, they suck too but not as much.


----------



## never2late70

Mamali: Wahoo Great Beta! :happydance:

Lindsay so happy everything is going well and that little boy is a doll.

Stinas: Wahoo :happydance:

MO, Bubu, Kathy and Bomo everything crossed for you all. :hugs:


Hello everyone. :winkwink:

I'm still feeling completely wiped out...ugh.. just drained. This is so weird. 

~Angie


----------



## MrsC8776

Bubu~ I'm glad you had a nice time and got to visit. So sorry it had to be under those circumstances though. :hugs: Yay for Tuesday!!! 

almost~ Sounds like the scan is nothing major and they are just checking things out. :thumbup: Thats great news!

Lindsay~ Sounds like a very long c section. I'm sorry you had to be there for so long. I hope you are doing ok and recovering well. 

Mo~ things sound promising! I can't wait for your official line! 

Stinas~ Yay!! Congrats on official twins! I knew everything would be great. 

Pink~ I wish I had advice on milk supply increase. Pumping with a double electric for 15-20 minutes every 2-3 hours hasn't done anything for my supply. I wish you the best of luck on getting an increase though. Check out the BFing section they had tons of advice over there. :)

Mamali~ Great betas!! 

Never~ I hope you feel better soon. :hugs:


----------



## Lindsay18

Thanks so much ladies!! I love him so much!

Stinas- absolutely!!!! Can't wait!


----------



## almosthere

bubu HUGS

stinas-twinkies, yayyy!!!

lindsay-sorry to hear your c-section was so rough-but your little man is just beautiful!!!


----------



## azlissie

Bubu, I am so glad you got to spend some quality time with your grandmother. It's so hard to see people we love as they decline but I'm sure you have lots of memories together. Best of luck on the 30th!

Lindsay, your LO is absolutely adorable!! I love the pics. I'm sorry to hear about your ordeal with the C-section and I hope you will heal up fast!

Mama, congrats on your great betas! Those are awesome numbers. Very cool of your RE to do a quick scan, also. When do you see him again?

Never, I'm so sorry the bcps are giving you such a hard time. It sounds miserable. How much longer do you have on them? Feel better.

Almost, you're getting so close! 35 days remaining! That's amazing. Good luck with the scan next week.

Pink, great to hear from you! I love the pics on FB with your LOs cuddling with the dog. They will be great friends.

MrsC, I hope the girls give you a break tonight. Will they ever try to figure out if they're identical or does it just not matter that much?

Stinas, that's awesome that you saw both heartbeats today! Sounds like you've got two strong sticky babies in there! It will be amazing if you're right about them being boys.

Kathy, best of luck on the 30th for your also. This is your round!

Mo, I hope those tests start getting darker soon! Sending lots of positive vibes.

Getting, is Fia still gaining weight well? I'm sure you're very anxious for her to come home.

Sekky, any update from you?

AFM, I scheduled a 3D ultrasound for this Saturday. I can't wait to see my little guy again and I'm hoping to maybe be able to get an idea about the severity of his cleft lip. Hopefully he'll cooperate and not have his hands in front of his face the whole time!


----------



## bubumaci

Thanks AZ :) Good luck for your scan tomorrow - FXd that he just waves at you but doesn't cover his face :) xx


----------



## Mamali

Thanks ladies, am now starting to believe am pregnant :cloud9:

Lindsay, Reiken is adorable and he is big too. Congrats again!

Stinas yayyyy for twins :happydance:, glad your scan went well. Yeah we are just a week apart, would love to be bump buddies, already birthday mates :haha:. 

Bubu and Kathy got everything crossed for you, your bfp's will be next after Mo's. wish you all the best dearies :hugs:.

Mo :hugs:, hope you see darker lines dear, can't wait for another bfp :happydance:.

Sekky hope you are feeling better hun :hugs:.

Angie and BOMO :hugs:.

Mrsc, Jenn, Jchic, Getting, and Pink :hugs: and :kiss: to your LOs. Pink i don't think we are friends on facebook, whats your name there? let me add you, i've not seen your babies.

Az my next scan is in two weeks, hopefully will see a heartbeat then.

sorry if i've missed anyone :blush:. Hoping everyone is doing great.


----------



## bubumaci

Just in case any of you remember Tella, who was on this thread just under a year ago ... I have been following her journal and I read yesterday that she got her :bfp: naturally :) :happydance:


----------



## MoBaby

Omg! I was thinking about her yesterday!! Awesome bubu thanks for sharing!


----------



## MoBaby

Hey ladies, my grandmother passed this morning :( So sad. I was planning to go tomorrow to see her but she passed around 5am. I will call my granddad later to see if he wants me to come over there to comfort him and to help with things. This is a lot to handle for a man almost 80. Also I am scared this morning for some reason. I just want a take home baby and I am scared. Sad morning for me.


----------



## bubumaci

Oh, Mo, I am desperately sorry! I so feel with you! Sending you huge hugs of comfort and you have my deepest condolences. Wish I could give you a real hug :(

:hug::flower:


----------



## Lindsay18

Mo- I am so sorry!!! My thoughts are with you and your family today. Keep your head up, girl. It's easy to say to be positive and a whole other thing to do it, but you WILL have your take home baby.


----------



## bubumaci

Linds - I think you need to change your status ;)


----------



## Lindsay18

Haha very true!!! Always looking out for me, girl! Thanks xoxo!!!


----------



## MoBaby

..


----------



## almosthere

az-I know I am starting to get nervous and super excited!!!!! FX you little one cooperates for you at your scan <3

Mo-I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mamali

Mo so sorry for loss :hugs:.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Good Morning <3

My apologies...I have been off track...I am able to read but haven't been able to update or talk with anyone...work has me going nuts here! 

Stinas....Wonderful News!!! Congrats sweetie..I'm very happy for you....and you're a lucky ass (no pun intended..hehehe) you get to do your PIO shots everyother day!!! lol

Pink...Hi sweetie ~ wish I had some suggestions for you but I never breast fed Anthony....Hope all turns out well for you <3 how is everyone doing?

Hey Jenn <3 how are those gorgeous babies doing? 

Congrats Mamali <3 <3 fantastic numbers!!!!

Lindsay ~ how is my little gorgeous man doing today? Can't wait to meet him! How are you feeling today? 

How are you JK?

Getting ~ How are you and pretty Fia doing <3

Angie - Did you ask your doctor if you could change the Bcp's? Hope you feel better soon <3
 
Hi Mrs C...How is the family doing?

Hi Almost...how are you doing?

Thank you so much Az <3 HOpe lil man cooperates this time and gives you a little wave <3

Mo - I'm so sorry- My prayers are with you and your family <3 Keep your head up my love..stay positive...everything is going to work out for you <3

Jchic~ How is the family doing? 

AFM...took my first PIO shot last night...whoot whoot!! The funny thing is that it didn't hurt me last night when I took it....but this morning I was reminded of where exactly my shot was located! bahahahahaha....good times!!! I have given in and bought myself a pill box with the days of the week on it because I keep forgetting what pills I took and which ones I didn't....hehehehe...I have to take 8 pills each day until Tuesday :0) Now I am good to go <3


----------



## bubumaci

Yay Kathy for the butt shots (I start tomorrow - but have already started with the Utrogest - taken vaginally) :) :hugs:

Mo ... I have a good feeling about your pictures sweetie!! I think that the HCG booster has been replaced by pregnancy HCG (but I am not one of a POAS-ers, so I might not be the best judge) :hugs:


----------



## Jenn76

Mobaby: :hugs: Sorry to hear about your grandmother. :hugs:

Azlissie: Good luck at your scan tomorrow.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

bubumaci said:


> Yay Kathy for the butt shots (I start tomorrow - but have already started with the Utrogest - taken vaginally) :) :hugs:
> 
> Mo ... I have a good feeling about your pictures sweetie!! I think that the HCG booster has been replaced by pregnancy HCG (but I am not one of a POAS-ers, so I might not be the best judge) :hugs:

Bring on the butt shots :haha: lol :hugs:


----------



## MrsC8776

azlissie said:


> MrsC, I hope the girls give you a break tonight. Will they ever try to figure out if they're identical or does it just not matter that much?
> 
> AFM, I scheduled a 3D ultrasound for this Saturday. I can't wait to see my little guy again and I'm hoping to maybe be able to get an idea about the severity of his cleft lip. Hopefully he'll cooperate and not have his hands in front of his face the whole time!

I keep wondering this myself. Theres no testing they will do and for the life of me I can't get anyone to tell me their blood type. A few weeks after delivery I got an email with some pretty crazy info in it from the lab. They had tested the placenta(s) for a different reason but in the report they kept saying placenta rather than placentas which makes me wonder if there really was only one. :shrug: Since I was at two different hospitals it's pretty hard to get any info about the birth. 

I hope you get a clear view on Saturday! Not only because the pictures are amazing but also so you can have some answers. Do you have to find a dr for him before he's born or will you wait a little while? 



bubumaci said:


> Just in case any of you remember Tella, who was on this thread just under a year ago ... I have been following her journal and I read yesterday that she got her :bfp: naturally :) :happydance:

:happydance: Amazing news!! Congrats to Tella!! 



MoBaby said:


> Hey ladies, my grandmother passed this morning :( So sad. I was planning to go tomorrow to see her but she passed around 5am. I will call my granddad later to see if he wants me to come over there to comfort him and to help with things. This is a lot to handle for a man almost 80. Also I am scared this morning for some reason. I just want a take home baby and I am scared. Sad morning for me.

:hugs: I'm so sorry for your loss. Thats very sweet of you to offer to go help. I hope you and your family are doing ok. 



MoBaby said:


> I wanted to share this mornings pics with you girls. I know I need to wait another day or two for an answer but I am hating this! I am 6dp5dt..All lines are "appropriate" for 11dpo but that stupid booster I took 4days ago! It was just 2500 (actually it was to be 1 cc and there was only 3/4 cc left in the bottle)...so here they are.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> sorry these pics are huge. i used my iphone to take and upload them and cant resize much.
> ICs have nothing exciting going on. Not getting darker or lighter since yesterday. FMU is bottom one.https://i.imgur.com/pXUsQjZ.jpg
> FRER from 2pm yesterday (good urine) and FMU. Line looks the same.https://i.imgur.com/T5lM9hG.jpg
> Last walmart .88 test. These things are great! Line looks darker this morning but who knows https://i.imgur.com/NH1vVRd.jpg

I think your lines are looking really good. I can't wait to see the line on the official test day (or Monday :winkwink: )!! 



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Good Morning <3
> 
> Hi Mrs C...How is the family doing?
> 
> AFM...took my first PIO shot last night...whoot whoot!! The funny thing is that it didn't hurt me last night when I took it....but this morning I was reminded of where exactly my shot was located! bahahahahaha....good times!!! I have given in and bought myself a pill box with the days of the week on it because I keep forgetting what pills I took and which ones I didn't....hehehehe...I have to take 8 pills each day until Tuesday :0) Now I am good to go <3

We are doing good thank you for asking. Just waiting on hubby to get back. 

Yay for starting the shots! One step closer! :winkwink:


----------



## michelle01

Oh Mo, I am so sorry for your loss :hugs: It is never easy! And your lines are looking good; you should get a better indication by this weekend, but I am thinking this is it for you ;)

az - Good luck tomorrow! Hopefully your little guy cooperates; somehow I think they do it on purpose to cover their faces, mine did for both of my scans :haha:

bubu - Thanks for sharing about Tella; that is AWESOME! I know she has struggled for quiet some time, but what an amazing gifl ;)

Kathy - Yippee for butt shots :haha:

Lindsay - Your little guy, ADORABLE :) So happy you made it home to get some rest ;)

Mama - Congrats; what great betas!

Sekky - Are you feeling any better?


----------



## Lindsay18

Kathy- yay for shots!!!

Az- that's so awesome 3D scans are the best!!! Can't wait to hear about it. 

Mo- I feel so terrible still :(

Hi everyone else!! Xoxo
We are home!!! He looked so tiny in the car seat!!! Lol. So far so good. Finnegan- my Yorkie LOVES him but isn't obsessing over him which is good!!! Just so in love.


----------



## sekky

Hello ladies.:flower: Been MIA here for couple of days dealing with a very bad cold. Mo, jenn, Michelle, Az and Mama thank you ladies feeling much better now:kiss::kiss:. 

Mo - fx crossed you have some real hcg on those sticks and so sorry for your loss. Sending you and your grandpa lots of :hugs::hugs:

Kathy, Bomo and Bubu - things are really close for you ladies:happydance::happydance:

Az - good luck with your scan. Keeping everything crossed that you get to see his face:thumbup::cloud9:

Mamali - YAY for great beta and a sac:cloud9::happydance:. Now it's sooooooooo real. Any symptoms yet? 

Stinas - congrats on the heart beats. I never doubt you are having a set twins baking in there:winkwink::winkwink:

Jenn how is your family doing? :flower: 

Michelle - am doing great thanks for asking. How are you too?:hugs::flower:


Never - how are you doing with your shots?

Mrs C - I guess you should be counting down to dh being home. Did he get the additional one week extension? I hope not:wacko:

AFM - done with BCP on tuesday and 7 buruselin shots down :happydance:. So far not side effect just that I still freak out at the sight of needle. Hubby has been doing my shots these past 3 days since he's been home and he's like a pro. 

Hope everyone is having a good day. Sorry if I missed anyone:flower::flower:


----------



## sekky

Lindsay - good to be home. How is your c- section recovery going? Hope it doesn't hurt as much any more? Just reading your birth story now. Wow that was a long stay in the OR. Glad you and Reiken are ok


----------



## Lindsay18

Sekky- it's great to be home!!! It was a tough surgery but I'm feeling much better today.

My nipples are killing me though!!!!!

If anyone has any suggestions- much appreciated !!! Ugh!


----------



## MrsC8776

sekky said:


> Hello ladies.:flower: Been MIA here for couple of days dealing with a very bad cold. Mo, jenn, Michelle, Az and Mama thank you ladies feeling much better now:kiss::kiss:.
> 
> Mo - fx crossed you have some real hcg on those sticks and so sorry for your loss. Sending you and your grandpa lots of :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Kathy, Bomo and Bubu - things are really close for you ladies:happydance::happydance:
> 
> Az - good luck with your scan. Keeping everything crossed that you get to see his face:thumbup::cloud9:
> 
> Mamali - YAY for great beta and a sac:cloud9::happydance:. Now it's sooooooooo real. Any symptoms yet?
> 
> Stinas - congrats on the heart beats. I never doubt you are having a set twins baking in there:winkwink::winkwink:
> 
> Jenn how is your family doing? :flower:
> 
> Michelle - am doing great thanks for asking. How are you too?:hugs::flower:
> 
> 
> Never - how are you doing with your shots?
> 
> Mrs C - I guess you should be counting down to dh being home. Did he get the additional one week extension? I hope not:wacko:
> 
> AFM - done with BCP on tuesday and 7 buruselin shots down :happydance:. So far not side effect just that I still freak out at the sight of needle. Hubby has been doing my shots these past 3 days since he's been home and he's like a pro.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day. Sorry if I missed anyone:flower::flower:

No sekky he didn't get the week extension. It got crappier (if thats even a word). I'm waiting on him to come home early for a week of so and then he goes back for 6 more weeks. They don't have money for him to get home so we are playing the waiting game. 

Yay for no more BCP! I'm glad your hubby is helping with the shots.


----------



## MrsC8776

Lindsay18 said:


> Sekky- it's great to be home!!! It was a tough surgery but I'm feeling much better today.
> 
> My nipples are killing me though!!!!!
> 
> If anyone has any suggestions- much appreciated !!! Ugh!

Lanolin! Helps protect and heal your nipples. Safe for baby too!:thumbup:


----------



## Lindsay18

I've been using that. I need something to work NOW!!! Lol!


----------



## sikis15

Hi ladies, first I would like to congratulate every one of you who finally had defeated the infertility and became moms. For the rest of us, I am sure that very soon we will be holding our babies as well. 
I am sorry to pop up into your tread, but I am planning IVF this July and I am very confused about the whole procedure and I thought that you girls would be able to give me some advices and make it more clear for me, since you already have been gone through this.
My husband and I have been trying to conceive for almost four years with no luck so far. I have done two HSGs, laparoscopy and hysteroscopy, two IUIs and clomid cycles. None of this worked. So far all the results show that there is no problem with me. However my husband's numbers are low. Our IVF will take a place in another country, because of a financial matter. I have been going back and forth with one of the clinic's international patients representatives, who is very nice and helpful by the way, and I have chosen a doctor who is going to do the IVF. The problem is that there is a seven hours time difference between us and the clinic and I have never spoken with the doctor. Everything happens through e-mails. Anyway, I was told by the doctor that I have to take for a month before the stimulations birth control pills and then to start the stims. I am a little concerned about taking BP, because I have never taken any and I dont know how I am going to react. I am scared that I will mess up my perfect cycle (26-27 days). After I told them that I have concerns about it, the doctor suggested to not take them. Then I read that younger girls and girls who do not have any infertility problems and react good to the medications take BP before IVF. Now I am confused. Should I shut my ovaries down for a month or not? The doctor had told me that this is done only to prevent from getting a cyst, but I have never had one, or so I think. What do you think I should do? 
Thank you ladies.


----------



## Lindsay18

Hi Sikis!!
First of all don't apologize for joining! This is THE MOST AMAZING group of women ever and we always welcome new ladies!!! So... Welcome! :)

As far as the birth control pills, I took them as part of my cycle as it is the procedure that my clinic uses. It's really so that they have full control of your body for your cycle. I would really talk about all of your options with your doctor - can you get up during the night to speak to him live? You definitely want a clear idea about what is going to happen. 
Hoping everything works out with communicating with him so you have more information!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Hey ladies so I drove out to spend the day with my granddad today and am back home now. He is sooo sad and it breaks my heart. I called him and asked if he wanted me to come and he said just call me to make sure hea okay later so I went anyways and he was so happy. We cried together, talked about their life together ate some lunch and walked around his yard looking at the lovely bushes trees and flowers and he talked about how she loved their yard and which plants etc. i feel bad for him. There is some other family staying with him so he won't be alone. Ugh. Breaks my heart :(


----------



## bubumaci

Welcome Sikis :howdy: As Lindsay says, you will find yourself amongst the loveliest women here! Unfortunately, I can't comment on the BCP thing, since I never had to take them in my cycles - but I certainly wish you good luck and hope that you can discuss all concerns, pros and cons with your doctor, to come to a decision that you feel comfortable with!

Lindsay's home :) :hugs:

Mo ... I think that is wonderful that you went out to be with your Granddad - I am sure it did his soul a huge amount of good that you were there (and probably yours too, being able to talk with him, spend some "soul" time together). Sending you huge hugs Sweetie! :hugs:

... my Dad wrote this evening and said that Granny has been moved down to the hospice today. So I guess this really is it :( I was very very fortunate that I got over there on Tuesday and could spend those few hours with her on Tuesday and Wednesday....

Oh ... and I received the results of the thaw : 10 thawed and 10 vital :) So they all survived the freeze / thaw. Now they just have to grow nicely... and I get my first butt-shot in just a few hours *am scared*

G'night sweet ladies, wherever you are <3


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats on all 10 surviving! That's great!


----------



## sikis15

Lindsay18 said:


> Hi Sikis!!
> First of all don't apologize for joining! This is THE MOST AMAZING group of women ever and we always welcome new ladies!!! So... Welcome! :)
> 
> As far as the birth control pills, I took them as part of my cycle as it is the procedure that my clinic uses. It's really so that they have full control of your body for your cycle. I would really talk about all of your options with your doctor - can you get up during the night to speak to him live? You definitely want a clear idea about what is going to happen.
> Hoping everything works out with communicating with him so you have more information!!![/QUOTE
> 
> Lindsay, thank you for the response. It is great to know that there are other ladies out there who have struggled getting PG and now are a proud mommies of beautiful babies. Your stories have given me so much hope and strenght to keep on trying and not give up. Your baby is beautiful and so cute. When did you give birth? If you dont mind could you tell me a little bit more about your IVF cycle. Thanks again.


----------



## sikis15

Thanks for the response bubumaci. I see in your signature that you are waiting for your embryo transfer. I wish you luck with all my heart. I will pray for you. Could you tell me why you did not take BCP and did you do any injectables to shut down your ovaries, or you just went straight to stims. 

And ladies, also I would like to ask you what is the best number of eggs collected. I know that the quantity reflects on the quality.


----------



## azlissie

Mo, I am very sorry about your grandma. And my heart breaks for your grandpa - I remember how much mine struggled 5 years ago and he still gets choked up talking about her sometimes. I think it's great that you were able to spend some time with him.

Lindsay, glad to hear you're home! Have fun settling in.

Sikis, I don't think you need to worry too much about messing up your cycles because IVF is so tightly controlled timing-wise that everything will be done exactly when it should be. And honestly, my cycles got more messed up after my laparoscopy than from any meds. But maybe it would be worth setting the alarm for the middle of the night some time to try to talk to the dr in person.

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## bubumaci

Sikis - thank you for your wishes!
Well, I have had 3 ICSI cycles so far. Never had to do the pre-cycle suppression. Always started stimming on day three of my cycle with Gonal-F. First cycle injecting 150 IU/L, second cycle 175 and last cycle 200. After a few days, I would have to also inject Orgalutran (to suppress ovulation) and my trigger shot was 10.000 I.E. of Predalon.
First cycle we retrieved 14 eggs, 12 were mature and 11 were fertilised. Second cycle = 11 retrieved, 10 mature and 7 fertilised and this last cycle 23 were retrieved, 18 were mature and 15 fertilised.

They put me on the aggressive protocol right away, because they said they had better results with that. They do do a longer protocol, with a nose spray already in the previous cycle to suppress ovulation at my clinic - I guess that would be the equivalent of using BCPs where you are. I think it depends on the type of cycle the woman has, perhaps also her age - I am not sure. But for me, it just was never necessary to do the suppression in the previous cycle - but I wasn't told why.

And as for quality / quantity ... I have had two fresh transfers and three FETs so far (due to OHSS danger this last time around, we haven't had a transfer yet, last month we did a biopsy of my uterus lining - so this Tuesday will be our first transfer) ... but sadly they haven't developed well and only twice did we have a beginning blastocyst at transfer. You can get pregnancies with slower development - but so far we have had no success. It might also have to do with my hormone levels. When the biopsy was done, it was discovered that my lining did not reflect the number of days after ovulation I was. This is why I am getting PIO shots on top of the Utrogest I am taking this time around. Maybe that it was my lining that prevented implantation in the last cycles ... In fact, off shortly for my butt-shot :)


----------



## MoBaby

I think I'm out this cycle. Frer was a little lighter this am where I'd expect it to be the same or darker than yesterday. This really sucks. I'm 7dp5dt .


----------



## almosthere

Lindsay-I cant remember the name of them-but at my breast feeding class the teacher showed me these nice circular gel pads that looked like heaven for sore nipples-check them out!!! GL


----------



## bubumaci

Mo - I don't think that necessarily means anything. You clearly still have HCG in your body, otherwise the FRER would not be showing a second line at all. I would have thought that the booster would be out of your system by now - so if you have a second line, I don't think you are out :) :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

But it's no darker and lighter than yesterday. I guess time will tell; feeling low at the moment. And dh was so insensitive about it. maybe he doesn't care.


----------



## bubumaci

Oh, Sweetie - I am sure DH cares! As far as I understand, the FRER's don't measure how much HCG is there, just if it is there - so really how light or dark the lines are doesn't mean anything. Please don't feel downhearted. I am not sure how long it takes the HCG booster to leave - but I had thought that by 7 dp transfer it should have gone...


----------



## MoBaby

..


----------



## Jenn76

Sikis: Welcome :howdy: My protocol didn't call for BCP's so I can't comment there. I wouldn't worry about your cycle getting off track since assuming IVF works your cycle will be messed up anyway. My issue was low count as well and my first cycle worked for me so i think you made the right decision to move on to ivf. Congrats on getting started, wishing you the best of luck with your cycle. Excited to hear about your journey.

Bubu: Sorry to hear you grandmother has taken another turn, it's so hard going through this. :hugs: Congrats on your successful thaw, now grow embabies grow.

Mobaby: You're not out yet! :dust:

Lindsay: My nipples hurt when I pump too! I move the cups around until I get a good flow and if it hurts it hurts. I believe a lactation specialist would say he's not latched properly but like I said I can see my flow and it still hurts. I guess it's just a price we have to pay to give them breast milk. Maybe MrsC can share her experience here too since she is pumping as well. Maybe it shouldn't be hurting but when I move the cups the flow slows so I don't see a way around it.


----------



## GettingBroody

Mo - Sending you loads of :dust: and :hugs: Keeping everything crossed for you!

Bubu - :hugs: for you too... Great news about your 10 embies! Hope thy are all growing away nicely!

Lindsay - welcome home!! Newman's All Purpose Nipple Ointment is supposed to be fantastic... It's only available on prescription but I'm sure your dr would write you one if you're in pain! Have you had any blocked ducts yet? Oooooooooowwwwww!!! They hurt! :brat:

Jenn - if your nipples are hurting a lot when pumping maybe you need a different funnel size? Apparently the one that comes with the pump is the wrong size for lots of women. Also, one thing I read that really helped is that you don't need to turn up the power to the max to get the most milk - just turn it up gradually until the suction is strong enough to get your milk flowing and then there's no need to turn it up anymore. I only turn mine up to a third of the power now and I get the same amount of milk as when I was squirming with the full suction!

Sikis - welcome! I took bcps for just over a month before starting and had no problems with them... I only had 8 eggs collected and only 3 fertilised normally but I got my bfp so don't worry about the numbers. You only need one! Sending you loads of :dust: - I hope everything works out for you!

Everyone else - :hi: Fia moved from her incubator to a cot yesterday! :dance:


----------



## sikis15

Ladies thank you so much for your responses. You girls are awsome. Im so confused which protocol to choose, since my doctor had told me that it is up to me. If you dont mind, could you tell me what to expect with either protocol. Im so excited and so scared at the same time. I am so happy that there are boards like this one where I could share my concerns and filings.Thank you


----------



## never2late70

Hello loves. Sorry to be mia. Im still only feeling about 20% This sucks so bad, but i see the light at the end of the tunnel.

Mo, bubu, so soory for what youre both going through in regards to your grammys. xoxo
Mo dont throw the towel in yet for this cycle. Keep positive.

Welcome Sikis15 im not well right now or i would offer up my 2 cents :/

Love you all!
Angie


----------



## azlissie

Had my 3D scan this morning and baby wouldn't cooperate at all! He kept his hand and foot up in front of his face almost the whole time - we got a couple of pics but they're not very good. He is definitely a boy, so we got that confirmed  The nice thing is they're letting me go back in 3 weeks to try again for free. Let's hope he'll cooperate next time!
 



Attached Files:







26w-3D.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Jenn76

Broody: Thanks for the tips, I am going full force so I'll try reducing the speed. I bought the lansinoh lanolin cream and that helps as well. Glad to hear Fia is out of the incubator that is fantastic news!!!! A few more weeks and she should be home where she belongs! 

Azlissie: Sorry baby boy wasn't cooperating I hope next time you can see him better. 

Sikis: My clinic does the long protocol I don't think short protocol is an option. I was on Superfact prior to my down reg check and then stimulated with Menopur and Bravelle. I think I'm the only one in this thread that had that combo of meds. Basically the Superfact stops you from ovulating and it is taken for approximately 2 weeks prior to starting the stimulating drugs. I think with the short protocol you skip the down reg and just start stimulating meds. I don't think it changes how soon you can start but it would be less meds to pay for. With my cycle the Superfact was covered by my insurance since it has other uses besides fertility so it didn't cost me more. Does the clinic you are going to have stats on their success using each protocol? If so I'd go with the higher success rate. Not sure if this helps.


----------



## almosthere

Mo when is your OTD/Beta? I think you are still in based on those FRERS-they do vary in intensity so I wouldn't worry!


----------



## Lindsay18

Thanks ladies:)

Getting- that's fantastic news about Fia!!! No blocks ducts yet. Hoping to not get one lol!!

As far as BF- my OB and pediatrician said it would wt better as soon as my milk came in. Well it came in today and boy were they right!!! Sometimes it's a little sore when he starts to suck but it goes away in a matter of seconds thank goodness!!! Apparently the pain is the number 1 reason why women quit BF. I don't blame them!!!

Jenn- as per usual we are doing the same thing lol. I bought the same lanolin cream and love it!!! I haven't pumped yet but hopefully it won't hurt too bad. 

Az- that's awesome they're letting you go back again! Congrats on an official boy!

Mo- I remember Drs specifically saying that FRERs are a yes or no kind of test. There is no scale determined by how light or dark they are. It's either there is a line or there isn't. So I wouldn't say you're out. :)

Angie - I'm so sorry you're still so sick!!! How were your KFC mashed potatoes lol?!

AFM- Reiken is doing amazing. We went to the pediatrician today to have his weight checked and for his first shot (hep B). He barely squirmed with the shot and he's up 5oz in 24hrs of leaving the hospital!! I'm thrilled!! 

Today (Sunday) are his newborn photos - photographer is coming to the house to pose him etc. I am so excited:).


----------



## bubumaci

Oh Linds, I can't wait to see the newborn piccies!

Angie - please feel better soon :flower:

Sikis - my clinic does both protocols, but they decide which one is better suited to the patient. I have only had the short protocol, so I can't comment on the long one, I'm afraid!

Mo - how are you today, love?

Just received my transfer appointment on Tuesday : 13:40 ... (and the PIO shot yesterday went well - am glad that they do it for me at the clinic!) :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Bubu- that's awesome!!! Can't wait to hear about your BFP!!! How long after do you have your beta?

Another AWFUL night lol. Reiken slept until 1:00 and then woke up until 5:00 between wanting to eat, pooping, just being difficult - we finally went back to sleep at 5 and am up again now at 6:30. Omg I'm so tired.


----------



## honeycheeks

Hey ladies, I have been busy with studies and exams are coming up soon. I am a lot behind on schedule, so add stress there. Also we moved to a new house. Add more stress there.

There has been a lot of good things happening on this thread. I got to do lots and lots of catching up.

Lindsay, Congratulations on your little baby boy. He looks perfect.I would love to snuggle him. I hope you feel better after the tough delivery. Cant wait to see his newborn pics.

Stinas - congratulations on the twins, officially! I hope you will be off the PIO soon.

Bubu - good luck for your transfer.

Mo- I am sure it is going to stay positive.Just dont worry about the light lines for now.

Mamali - wonderful beta. Wish you a happy 9 months.

Pink - Glad to hear you are feeling better and sleeping more comfortable in just 2 weeks.

Az- congrats on the boy. I hope you get a better look at him on your next scan.

AFM - I got my appointment for my next IVF cycle in August. Seems too far away. But then I am not even exactly looking forward to starting again for fear of failure...we'll see. I know I don't have to worry about it for another 4 months.But almost everyone I know has had their BFP or babies by now, so that isn't helping that I won't have any buddies the next time around.

Also I have some swelling around my jawline that looks like a swollen lymph. It has been very slowly increasing in size over the last couple years. So slow that I only recently noticed it. But it now makes my face look asymmetrical and like I have a double chin on one side.Well, now , I'm skinny with a double chin. Trying to settle into our new place and study while we wait for August to come.

I had my pap and karyotyping results come in. Both were normal, no news.


----------



## MoBaby

I'm out 100%. My test was nearly negative this morning. I'm going to call clinic tomorrow to ask about going into next cycle medicated for fet. I am really over this. 5 transfers and nothing to show for it except 2 dead babies. I just don't understand all of this. I'm not going for my beta Friday b/c I don't see the point of wasting gas (45 min drive so 1.5 hrs) and money. I'll call and see if I can stop estrace and progesterone and call with next af. I don't need to see my re. I know what he will say and honestly I'm over it. I'm also going to seek another opinion b/c this is all crap.


----------



## almosthere

Mo-so sorry


----------



## Jenn76

Mobaby: :hugs: I'm sorry!!! I know how much this sucks and I think it would be good to get a second opinion. There has to be something your current RE is not testing for, or adjusting your protocol for. Hopefully you can get some answers soon. :hugs:

Lindsay: Great weight gain! Were you supplementing until your milk came in? Glad to hear the pain isn't as bad. Broody's advice worked for me plus the cream is god sent! So excited to see your newborn photos! Welcome to the sleepless nights club. I have started to sleep fussy babies in bed with me just so I can get some sleep on those bad nights. I swore I wouldn't do that but at 2am when a baby won't settle it seems like the only choice. 

Honey: Welcome back! August isn't that far off, hopefully the time goes by fast. 

Bubu: Yeah for getting a transfer time! Also glad to hear the pio was not as bad. FX you get some blasts. This is it for you I feel it!


----------



## bubumaci

Linds - Blood test 1 is 6 days after transfer, blood test 2, 9 days after. ...
Mo - Sweetie - there is no such thing as almost negative :hugs: There is either positive or negative. Please don't do anything rash, even if you feel so strongly right now. Make sure that is a clear negative before making that sort of decision :hugs: If it does turn out to be a negative, then I think it might make sense to get a second opinion. You clearly do not feel as if you are in good hands right now :hugs:

Jenn - I hope you're right :)


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Mo...Im so very sorry but I still think you should see the doctor...they need to give you answers. Xoxo


----------



## sekky

Mo so sorry:hugs:. And as Bubu said don't take any decision till you see it as negative.

Bubu yay for a transfer date. Keeping everything crossed for you. :happydance::happydance:

Az good they are letting you have another scan for free. Hope he cooperate at your next trial.:thumbup:

Honey sorry about being stressed lately. August will be here in no time and I can assure their will be several other amazing ladies to share your journey with:hugs:

Getting good news about fia. She's just an amazing little fighter. Hoping you get to take her home soon:kiss::flower:

Jenn glad getting's suggestion was of help to you. I have a question for you as it seems am traveling almost same protocol as you did. When did you get AF during down reg and how was the flow?

AFM - started bleeding yesterday but am confused whether to call it AF or not. It's very lite like what I will get on day 4-5 of my normal cycle. Does BCP and suprefact give lite AF?:shrug::wacko:


----------



## sekky

Lindsay - welcome to the sleepless nights again. Only this time it's duty call and not pains. Hoping he gets to adjust to sleeping at nights soon so you get some rest mooma


----------



## sekky

MrsC8776 said:


> sekky said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies.:flower: Been MIA here for couple of days dealing with a very bad cold. Mo, jenn, Michelle, Az and Mama thank you ladies feeling much better now:kiss::kiss:.
> 
> Mo - fx crossed you have some real hcg on those sticks and so sorry for your loss. Sending you and your grandpa lots of :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Kathy, Bomo and Bubu - things are really close for you ladies:happydance::happydance:
> 
> Az - good luck with your scan. Keeping everything crossed that you get to see his face:thumbup::cloud9:
> 
> Mamali - YAY for great beta and a sac:cloud9::happydance:. Now it's sooooooooo real. Any symptoms yet?
> 
> Stinas - congrats on the heart beats. I never doubt you are having a set twins baking in there:winkwink::winkwink:
> 
> Jenn how is your family doing? :flower:
> 
> Michelle - am doing great thanks for asking. How are you too?:hugs::flower:
> 
> 
> Never - how are you doing with your shots?
> 
> Mrs C - I guess you should be counting down to dh being home. Did he get the additional one week extension? I hope not:wacko:
> 
> AFM - done with BCP on tuesday and 7 buruselin shots down :happydance:. So far not side effect just that I still freak out at the sight of needle. Hubby has been doing my shots these past 3 days since he's been home and he's like a pro.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day. Sorry if I missed anyone:flower::flower:
> 
> No sekky he didn't get the week extension. It got crappier (if thats even a word). I'm waiting on him to come home early for a week of so and then he goes back for 6 more weeks. They don't have money for him to get home so we are playing the waiting game.
> 
> Yay for no more BCP! I'm glad your hubby is helping with the shots.Click to expand...

Coming home for just a week and no money for his trip? That's really crappy. Hoping the money aspect get sorted out on time and you, Ava and Emma get to see daddy soon even if its just for a week. Sure it will do you girls a lot of good.


----------



## MoBaby

Ladies thanks for your concern. However, as going though this crap multiple times as I have not been one of the lucky ones who this works for, I unfortunately know when its a bust. So will test in the morning again just for closure I guess. Even if I was pg the amount of HCG would be way less than when I even was pg with a 30 of day 14 and we all know that it would not work out. So, unfortuately I know I am out and its a crappy feeling. 

I have requested an appt with the other clinic in town. I asked to see the dr my friend went to and her friend went to who is pg with twins after just 1 cycle (she had 3 unexplained mcs, did pgd and transferred 2 and both took!). I filled out all the forms online and they should call with an appt tomorrow or tuesday. My crappy week continues tomorrow with my Grandmothers funeral. Ugh. And I am getting a cold. So this really sucks big time. I hate it! Anyways, congrats all you new mammas and enjoy it. I'm sorry if I'm not very active in this thread. I hope someday god allows us all to be mothers.


----------



## Jenn76

Sekky: I had AF about a week into the Superfact and from what I remember it was normal. I only have a heavy flow for one day and then three light days. 

Mobaby: Don't worry about venting on here we all understand and know what you're going through. You will be a mom one day, I think the new clinic with a fresh perspective will be good for you. :hugs:


----------



## sekky

Jenn76 said:


> Sekky: I had AF about a week into the Superfact and from what I remember it was normal. I only have a heavy flow for one day and then three light days.
> 
> Mobaby: Don't worry about venting on here we all understand and know what you're going through. You will be a mom one day, I think the new clinic with a fresh perspective will be good for you. :hugs:

Thank you jenn. How long were you on BCP and suprefact? If you can remember anyway:shrug:

Mo - totally get how you feel. Hoping the new clinic gets to call you soon and they get you your deserve BFP. :hugs:


----------



## sekky

Siksi15 - welcome. Sorry I can't be of any help as am just starting the journey. I didn't question my DR's decision about going long protocol because I feel she knows best. Even when she gave me daily suprefact against a one dose substitute I still trust her decision. Second guessing your DR is not a good idea and only get you confused and disturbed.


----------



## Jenn76

sekky said:


> Jenn76 said:
> 
> 
> Sekky: I had AF about a week into the Superfact and from what I remember it was normal. I only have a heavy flow for one day and then three light days.
> 
> Mobaby: Don't worry about venting on here we all understand and know what you're going through. You will be a mom one day, I think the new clinic with a fresh perspective will be good for you. :hugs:
> 
> Thank you jenn. How long were you on BCP and suprefact? If you can remember anyway:shrug:
> 
> Mo - totally get how you feel. Hoping the new clinic gets to call you soon and they get you your deserve BFP. :hugs:Click to expand...

I never did BCP's. I started Suprefact on day 21 and did it for 15 days before down reg check. After that I continued on it for the entire 11 days of stimulating at a lower dose. So in total I was on it for 26 days.


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn- I supplemented an ounce or less along with BF just to make sure. Doesn't seem to need it anymore though thank goodness. 

As far as sleepless nights- it's really frustrating. He is the BEST behaved baby in the world during the daytime and a nightmare at night lol.


----------



## azlissie

Mo, I am so, so sorry - I can't believe this round didn't work for you. I definitely think getting a second opinion is a good idea. Hang in there.


----------



## MrsC8776

sikis15 said:


> Hi ladies, first I would like to congratulate every one of you who finally had defeated the infertility and became moms. For the rest of us, I am sure that very soon we will be holding our babies as well.
> I am sorry to pop up into your tread, but I am planning IVF this July and I am very confused about the whole procedure and I thought that you girls would be able to give me some advices and make it more clear for me, since you already have been gone through this.
> My husband and I have been trying to conceive for almost four years with no luck so far. I have done two HSGs, laparoscopy and hysteroscopy, two IUIs and clomid cycles. None of this worked. So far all the results show that there is no problem with me. However my husband's numbers are low. Our IVF will take a place in another country, because of a financial matter. I have been going back and forth with one of the clinic's international patients representatives, who is very nice and helpful by the way, and I have chosen a doctor who is going to do the IVF. The problem is that there is a seven hours time difference between us and the clinic and I have never spoken with the doctor. Everything happens through e-mails. Anyway, I was told by the doctor that I have to take for a month before the stimulations birth control pills and then to start the stims. I am a little concerned about taking BP, because I have never taken any and I dont know how I am going to react. I am scared that I will mess up my perfect cycle (26-27 days). After I told them that I have concerns about it, the doctor suggested to not take them. Then I read that younger girls and girls who do not have any infertility problems and react good to the medications take BP before IVF. Now I am confused. Should I shut my ovaries down for a month or not? The doctor had told me that this is done only to prevent from getting a cyst, but I have never had one, or so I think. What do you think I should do?
> Thank you ladies.

Welcome! I don't know anything about the IVF cycles but it sounds like you got some great answers. 



bubumaci said:


> Welcome Sikis :howdy: As Lindsay says, you will find yourself amongst the loveliest women here! Unfortunately, I can't comment on the BCP thing, since I never had to take them in my cycles - but I certainly wish you good luck and hope that you can discuss all concerns, pros and cons with your doctor, to come to a decision that you feel comfortable with!
> 
> Lindsay's home :) :hugs:
> 
> Mo ... I think that is wonderful that you went out to be with your Granddad - I am sure it did his soul a huge amount of good that you were there (and probably yours too, being able to talk with him, spend some "soul" time together). Sending you huge hugs Sweetie! :hugs:
> 
> ... my Dad wrote this evening and said that Granny has been moved down to the hospice today. So I guess this really is it :( I was very very fortunate that I got over there on Tuesday and could spend those few hours with her on Tuesday and Wednesday....
> 
> Oh ... and I received the results of the thaw : 10 thawed and 10 vital :) So they all survived the freeze / thaw. Now they just have to grow nicely... and I get my first butt-shot in just a few hours *am scared*
> 
> G'night sweet ladies, wherever you are <3

A little late on my end but i'm sorry about your granny. :hugs: thinking of you! 



Jenn76 said:


> Sikis: Welcome :howdy: My protocol didn't call for BCP's so I can't comment there. I wouldn't worry about your cycle getting off track since assuming IVF works your cycle will be messed up anyway. My issue was low count as well and my first cycle worked for me so i think you made the right decision to move on to ivf. Congrats on getting started, wishing you the best of luck with your cycle. Excited to hear about your journey.
> 
> Bubu: Sorry to hear you grandmother has taken another turn, it's so hard going through this. :hugs: Congrats on your successful thaw, now grow embabies grow.
> 
> Mobaby: You're not out yet! :dust:
> 
> Lindsay: My nipples hurt when I pump too! I move the cups around until I get a good flow and if it hurts it hurts. I believe a lactation specialist would say he's not latched properly but like I said I can see my flow and it still hurts. I guess it's just a price we have to pay to give them breast milk. Maybe MrsC can share her experience here too since she is pumping as well. Maybe it shouldn't be hurting but when I move the cups the flow slows so I don't see a way around it.

My nipples have hurt from day one and honestly they have only gotten worse. I only put my pump on the 3rd power setting (the third big dot on the dial?) and I have XL cups for the pump. I've heard cabbage straight out of the fridge helps. Weird but apparently very true! 



azlissie said:


> Had my 3D scan this morning and baby wouldn't cooperate at all! He kept his hand and foot up in front of his face almost the whole time - we got a couple of pics but they're not very good. He is definitely a boy, so we got that confirmed  The nice thing is they're letting me go back in 3 weeks to try again for free. Let's hope he'll cooperate next time!

Great pic! Hopefully he cooperates next time. 



bubumaci said:


> Oh Linds, I can't wait to see the newborn piccies!
> 
> Angie - please feel better soon :flower:
> 
> Sikis - my clinic does both protocols, but they decide which one is better suited to the patient. I have only had the short protocol, so I can't comment on the long one, I'm afraid!
> 
> Mo - how are you today, love?
> 
> Just received my transfer appointment on Tuesday : 13:40 ... (and the PIO shot yesterday went well - am glad that they do it for me at the clinic!) :)

:happydance: Not much longer! 



Lindsay18 said:


> Bubu- that's awesome!!! Can't wait to hear about your BFP!!! How long after do you have your beta?
> 
> Another AWFUL night lol. Reiken slept until 1:00 and then woke up until 5:00 between wanting to eat, pooping, just being difficult - we finally went back to sleep at 5 and am up again now at 6:30. Omg I'm so tired.

Oh Lindsay... I hate to say it but it might get worse before it gets better. I wish I could say it gets better but it has only gotten worse for me. Ava screams seriously all day long. She finally just fell asleep/passed out. It's so hard for me and now hubby as he is seeing what it's like. She does this all day and night. Emma wakes 3 times a night for feeding as well. I've realized there is so many different kinds of being tired! 



honeycheeks said:


> Hey ladies, I have been busy with studies and exams are coming up soon. I am a lot behind on schedule, so add stress there. Also we moved to a new house. Add more stress there.
> 
> There has been a lot of good things happening on this thread. I got to do lots and lots of catching up.
> 
> Lindsay, Congratulations on your little baby boy. He looks perfect.I would love to snuggle him. I hope you feel better after the tough delivery. Cant wait to see his newborn pics.
> 
> Stinas - congratulations on the twins, officially! I hope you will be off the PIO soon.
> 
> Bubu - good luck for your transfer.
> 
> Mo- I am sure it is going to stay positive.Just dont worry about the light lines for now.
> 
> Mamali - wonderful beta. Wish you a happy 9 months.
> 
> Pink - Glad to hear you are feeling better and sleeping more comfortable in just 2 weeks.
> 
> Az- congrats on the boy. I hope you get a better look at him on your next scan.
> 
> AFM - I got my appointment for my next IVF cycle in August. Seems too far away. But then I am not even exactly looking forward to starting again for fear of failure...we'll see. I know I don't have to worry about it for another 4 months.But almost everyone I know has had their BFP or babies by now, so that isn't helping that I won't have any buddies the next time around.
> 
> Also I have some swelling around my jawline that looks like a swollen lymph. It has been very slowly increasing in size over the last couple years. So slow that I only recently noticed it. But it now makes my face look asymmetrical and like I have a double chin on one side.Well, now , I'm skinny with a double chin. Trying to settle into our new place and study while we wait for August to come.
> 
> I had my pap and karyotyping results come in. Both were normal, no news.

Sorry you have a long wait. I hope it passes quickly and your next cycle is a success. 



MoBaby said:


> I'm out 100%. My test was nearly negative this morning. I'm going to call clinic tomorrow to ask about going into next cycle medicated for fet. I am really over this. 5 transfers and nothing to show for it except 2 dead babies. I just don't understand all of this. I'm not going for my beta Friday b/c I don't see the point of wasting gas (45 min drive so 1.5 hrs) and money. I'll call and see if I can stop estrace and progesterone and call with next af. I don't need to see my re. I know what he will say and honestly I'm over it. I'm also going to seek another opinion b/c this is all crap.

:hugs: I'm so sorry Mo. I truly hope that you get your bfp with this new clinic and they help you get your take home baby. You have fought for so long and I can't wait to hear about your success. You truly deserve this and happiness. 



sekky said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sekky said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies.:flower: Been MIA here for couple of days dealing with a very bad cold. Mo, jenn, Michelle, Az and Mama thank you ladies feeling much better now:kiss::kiss:.
> 
> Mo - fx crossed you have some real hcg on those sticks and so sorry for your loss. Sending you and your grandpa lots of :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Kathy, Bomo and Bubu - things are really close for you ladies:happydance::happydance:
> 
> Az - good luck with your scan. Keeping everything crossed that you get to see his face:thumbup::cloud9:
> 
> Mamali - YAY for great beta and a sac:cloud9::happydance:. Now it's sooooooooo real. Any symptoms yet?
> 
> Stinas - congrats on the heart beats. I never doubt you are having a set twins baking in there:winkwink::winkwink:
> 
> Jenn how is your family doing? :flower:
> 
> Michelle - am doing great thanks for asking. How are you too?:hugs::flower:
> 
> 
> Never - how are you doing with your shots?
> 
> Mrs C - I guess you should be counting down to dh being home. Did he get the additional one week extension? I hope not:wacko:
> 
> AFM - done with BCP on tuesday and 7 buruselin shots down :happydance:. So far not side effect just that I still freak out at the sight of needle. Hubby has been doing my shots these past 3 days since he's been home and he's like a pro.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day. Sorry if I missed anyone:flower::flower:
> 
> No sekky he didn't get the week extension. It got crappier (if thats even a word). I'm waiting on him to come home early for a week of so and then he goes back for 6 more weeks. They don't have money for him to get home so we are playing the waiting game.
> 
> Yay for no more BCP! I'm glad your hubby is helping with the shots.Click to expand...
> 
> Coming home for just a week and no money for his trip? That's really crappy. Hoping the money aspect get sorted out on time and you, Ava and Emma get to see daddy soon even if its just for a week. Sure it will do you girls a lot of good.Click to expand...

He got home today! He will be here for 8-9 days. I won't be on much during this time but wanted to catch up real quick. We are going to soak up his time to the fullest!


----------



## Lindsay18

Mrs- appreciate your honesty and hate the truth haha!!! Fingers crossed it gets better for both of us xoxo. 

Enjoy your time with your hubby!!! Can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## MrsC8776

Lindsay~ I know and I'm sorry. :hugs: Someone's gotta be truthful though. I do hope your little man starts doing better though.


----------



## Stinas

Getting - yay!!! :happydance:

Mo - :hugs:

Sikis - welcome!! This is the best thread ever!!! Have truly met amazing ladies here!! Great friends. 
My doc never specified what protocol I was on. I was not the problem, dh was, he has azoospermia, so we used his frozen sperm from a TESE. 

Az - yay for team blue!!

Lindsay - cant wait to see the pics!!!

Bub - yay!!!! :happydance:

Honey - don't be afraid to start again. You will be ok!!

Sekky - it's just from the bcp

Mrsc - enjoy this time with dh!!!


----------



## bubumaci

Mo :hugs: I am so sorry! Still hoping that today's test says something different! And I really hope that the doctors can help and get it right! 

Mrs - you enjoy having DH home!! :hugs:


----------



## GettingBroody

MrsC8776 said:


> Jenn76 said:
> 
> 
> Lindsay: My nipples hurt when I pump too! I move the cups around until I get a good flow and if it hurts it hurts. I believe a lactation specialist would say he's not latched properly but like I said I can see my flow and it still hurts. I guess it's just a price we have to pay to give them breast milk. Maybe MrsC can share her experience here too since she is pumping as well. Maybe it shouldn't be hurting but when I move the cups the flow slows so I don't see a way around it.
> 
> My nipples have hurt from day one and honestly they have only gotten worse. I only put my pump on the 3rd power setting (the third big dot on the dial?) and I have XL cups for the pump. I've heard cabbage straight out of the fridge helps. Weird but apparently very true!Click to expand...

Just a word of warning about the cabbage - apparently it is very soothing but lots of women use it to help dry up their milk supply so personally I won't be risking it until I'm finished with bf'ing...


----------



## sekky

Stinas said:


> Getting - yay!!! :happydance:
> 
> Mo - :hugs:
> 
> Sikis - welcome!! This is the best thread ever!!! Have truly met amazing ladies here!! Great friends.
> My doc never specified what protocol I was on. I was not the problem, dh was, he has azoospermia, so we used his frozen sperm from a TESE.
> 
> Az - yay for team blue!!
> 
> Lindsay - cant wait to see the pics!!!
> 
> Bub - yay!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Honey - don't be afraid to start again. You will be ok!!
> 
> Sekky - it's just from the bcp
> 
> Mrsc - enjoy this time with dh!!!


Thanks stinas. Just difficult not to bother about as I have never had it this lite


----------



## Lindsay18

Oh my goodness!!! We had a great night last night!!! My friend recommended I get the Miracle Blanket (it's like a swaddle on steroids) and an ambient noise machine. Well they worked!!! Reiken only woke up at 1 and 4!!! I actually slept last night. Ladies having the same problems- I highly recommend giving it a shot !


----------



## bubumaci

Lindsay, that's great that you were able to get some sleep! And little Reiken too :)
I had heard that white noise has a calming effect! :)


----------



## MoBaby

Test today looked like yesterday's; no darker and at 9dp5dt is should be darker. With my first mc with beta at 30 it was still darker but I am still taking meds ubtil it's negative for sure. If the meds delay af then that would prob work out better anyways for scheduling another fet with work and all. Ugh. 
Bubu did you get any update on your embryos yet after the first one?


----------



## GettingBroody

I'm so sorry Mo. You really deserve a break at this stage. Life is so unfair :hugs:


----------



## bubumaci

Mo - I know you know your body better than anyone else - but I am also convinced : if you are still seeing a line, then there is HCG in your body ... and the booster ought to have gone by now. Do you have any current pictures for us? The tests aren't quantitative, they only measure yes or no for HCG. But I am glad that you aren't going to stop taking the meds until you get a definite answer :) :hugs: and I still have fingers and toes crossed for you that you aren't out :)

Actually, I only get feedback on how many are vital and never how they are until the transfer. But I did call today because I had some questions and did want to hear how the embybabies are doing - but they were busy in the lab and asked that I call back later. I haven't called back yet, but I will. It is tough, but for all the other 5 tries I never found out until we did the transfer. Since this lot are in the EmbryoScope again, I think I will ring and find out how they are doing ... kinda scared of the answer though :(


----------



## MoBaby

8dp5dt on top; 9dp5dt on bottom both fmu.
not very exciting. Idk what to think at this point. My RE told me to test today.

Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/D6a3f7f.jpg (sorry so big!!)


----------



## bubumaci

Well, to me, it looks like you have your positive. As they say, a line is a line ;) And if your doctor told you to test today, then the booster would not be showing any more. I am going to :hug: you and say that I think you have your :bfp: :hugs: and am going to keep fingers and toes crossed, that I am right ;)

Just spoke with the lab ... well - the development is just as I had thought it would be. Not good. It is day 4 and of the 10, 3 are "many cells" - so not even a Morula :( He wasn't able to tell me whether they would be thawing the blasts from February, or taking the best cells from here. There is still a chance that they will develop to blast for tomorrow, but I am not very confident. I have asked that my doctor call me back, as I would like to hear his feedback on it.
Weird as it may sound - when I saw the picture of our blast that was frozen, I remember thinking / feeling "that's our baby" - even though I knew we had these 10 others that were going to be thawed. Wonder whether fate is going to really make that our baby. Right now, I feel like the odds are against us though...


----------



## michelle01

Oh Mobaby! I hope that this is your true BFP! I would still go in and get your beta drawn; a line is a line. I understand after many transfers of heartache how hard it is. I didn't have as many as you, but it still took 3 fresh and it just stinks no matter what way you look at it. I am crossing everything for you; you truly deserve a break :hugs:

bubu - Hang in there, anything can happen in 24 or more hours :hugs: The waiting game stinks! 

MrsC - Glad DH made it home; hope you enjoy your time together!

Lindsay - Do you have a link to the swaddle your talking about? Sounds great and I may want to get one :)

Hi everyone else! Hope you enjoyed your weekend.


----------



## bubumaci

Thanks Michelle - I know. Actually, it's much less time. It is 5 pm here now and the transfer is at 1:40 tomorrow afternoon - so not even 24 hours. But I was just called back by my doctor and he said that they would make the decision tomorrow morning between 10 and 11. Please keep fingers crossed that we have something good to transfer and that it works. We have put everything on one card now (including the endometrial biopsy last month) and I can't handle the thought of doing round 4 of ICSI (after having had 6 transfers) ... bit wobbly right now, after having been stoic for so long :(


----------



## Lindsay18

Michelle- "Miracle blanket" https://www.miracleblanket.com/

Sold at buy buy baby. Not sure about baby's r us.


----------



## michelle01

I am crossing everything for you bubu ;) I know how hard all this is; so many of you deserve your take home babies! :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

Mo - Thats totally a BFP! The booster should be way out by now. Go do a beta!


----------



## Jenn76

Lindsay: Thanks for sharing, going to try and find that blanket. I hope Reiken stays good during the day I'm now seeing what MrsC eluded to. Both my babies who used to be angels during the day have been fussing and crying non stop for the past two days. We've been up since 5:30 and it has been non stop! So tired, yawn! 

Mobaby: It's still a positive and that's great news. I agree with Bubu I think you have a BFP here. 

MrsC: Glad to hear DH made it home safe and sound, sorry it is for such a short time. Hopefully you can get some alone time while he is here. A nice long bubble bath always makes me feel better. Go lock yourself in the bathroom and let him deal with the babies for a few hours. 

Bubu: It's too bad they can't delay your transfer until day 6 since you have had blasts appear then. I hope by tomorrow you do have blasts. Then you can save your others for siblings. 

Broody: I know cabbage can dry up milk my cousin used it to dry up hers and let me just say it was very unpleasant for her. The cabbage stinks as it thaws. I've had less painful sessions using your advice. Thanks so much!


----------



## Jenn76

Lindsay18 said:


> Michelle- "Miracle blanket" https://www.miracleblanket.com/
> 
> Sold at buy buy baby. Not sure about baby's r us.

Just found one called mum 2 mum dream swaddle and it is similar with a dual zipper so you can change diapers without removing the swaddle. OMG I want that one. Emma needs to be swaddled to sleep and we have been using swaddle me but she manages to get her arms free quite often so I liked the look of this miracle blanket but I love the idea of the zipper. Don't think it's available in Canada though looks like just New Zealand. :(


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn - Reiken can break free of any swaddle. Even the ones w the Velcro. He can't budge out of this one!!! Yeah you have to remove it to change him but it says they should have a little break for their arms anyway. And he would freak when I used to swaddle him. Now when I put this on he doesn't make a peep. It's like he knows that he likes it and wants to wear it lol.


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Mo baby lovely bfp xxx


----------



## Pink gerbera

The miracle blanket looks great. Don't think I can get it in the uk!

Mo - my test wasn't much stronger than yours at 9dp5dt and I have twins! I remember being worried about it. Got everything crossed for you :)

Mrs C - yey for she being home, enjoy every second :)

Hope everyone else is good?


----------



## never2late70

Hello My beautiful loves!!:flower:

So I am feeling probably about 45% ish :winkwink: I'm able to eat now, and I know its probably TMI, but I was only able to eat after finally breaking down and taking a laxative! I was so backed up that everything I ate just sat in my chest and I threw it back up. Felt like a new woman after :dohh: Now I am just super sleepy and have dull headaches. My pharmacy had to special order my new script, so for the time being I am just doubling up on the old medication. Thyroid disease sucks balls! :haha:

So here I go. Please forgive me if I miss anyone :thumbup:

Mo: Looks like a BFP to me! I hope you stay strong and positive, and if you have to move forward to another cycle with a different RE than so be it! Never give up doll! You got this :hugs:

BUBU: I am just so anxious for you to hear back. I agree, anything can happen in the next 24 hours! Have you ever had a fresh transfer or have they all been FET? Crossing evrything for you love! :hugs:

Sekky: I am so excited for you? What protocol are you doing? What is your IVF schedule? :happydance:

Sikis15: I have tried both long and short protocol and failed with both, but please keep in mind that I turned 41 last October. My eggs are old, which is why we are moving on to DE (donor egg) cycle. Trust your Doctor. Stay strong and stay in communication even if that means setting your alarm..lol

BOMO: Your transfer is right around the corner. I am so excited for you :happydance: Your niece is adorable. 

Almost: How did the second scan go? How are you feeling?

Getting Broody: Great breast feeding advise. I have breast implants and I'm freaking out thet there will be an issue. I breast fed all 3 of my daughters 20+ years ago had no issues. Although none of them BF for over 6 months.

Michelle: Seems like time has just flown by for you. Seems to me like you just got started, but here you are at 24 weeks already. Wahoo!

Jenn: I'm happy to hear that the babies are doing well and are eating and sleeping better.

MrsC: I am so happy that your husband is back, even if just for a bit. You are such a strong woman!

Lindsay: That swaddler looks amazing! I can't believe you're already out walking after such a difficult c-section. You go girl!

Kathy: Is tomorrow your transfer? How many eggies did you retrieve? I'm so far behind..lol

Stinas: Did you get sonogram pictures of your little twins? I had a dream that I had twin boys a couple of times. I named them Aiden and Avery :)

AZ: I love the 3D pictures. That's so cool that you get to go again. 

Pink, JK: Hello loves!!

So my husband has a potentially, amazing job oppurtunity and I am just praying he gets it, because it would mean that financially we would be ok and I could stay home with our baby/babies. I pray pray pray that it happens. I mean it kills me to think that I went through all of this trouble, heartache and financial burden to have our child, just to hand him/her over to someone else for 9 hours a day..I just can't. If I had a family member or someone I trusted 1000000% that would be different, I just want to be with our baby..I'm selfish.

I hope you're all having a blessed day!
<3 you all!
~Angie


----------



## bubumaci

Hey Angie :) I am glad that you are starting to feel better :) :)
The first two ICSIs I also had a fresh transfer. So I had ICSI #1 in June, fresh transfer followed by FET #1 and FET #2. In September ICSI #2 with fresh transfer and FET #3 in October. In February we couldn't do the fresh transfer because of the danger of OHSS ... March Biopsy ... April is where we are now. So it is my 6th transfer, 4th FET. Well, I will find out when I go into the transfer room - can't change anything anyway and I know they will do what they believe has the best chances....


----------



## Mamali

How is everyone doing? Sorry I've been MIA, I was admitted into the hospital. I had serious excruciating cramps to the extent that I couldnt breath, the dr said I had mild OHSS, ang the pregnancy increased it, so I have been put on an iv and given injections. Hopefully everything calms down soon. Sorry I cant do personals but you are all in my thoughts and prayers, :hugs: and :kiss: to you all.


----------



## never2late70

Mamali: I forgot to mention you earlier love! My apologies :hugs: I am so glad that everything is ok. You know that happened to Kim Kardashian..lol! She thought the she was having a MC :/ So glad you're fine :hugs:

BUBU: Eeeeeeekkk you and Kathy transfer tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## GettingBroody

Bubu - keeping everything crossed for you!! :dust:

Mo - I agree with the others. If the RE said to test today then that means the booster must be out of your system by now. So looks like you've got yourself a bfp!!!

Never - really hope your DH gets that job! I would love to be able to stay home too but it's not an option got us unfortunately. 

Jenn - so glad I could help! :D

Edit: Mamali - so sorry to hear you were in hospital but delighted all is well with lo :flower:

Prayin - good luck tomor!!! :dust:


----------



## never2late70

Thanks! Just so you all know, I was a working mom with all 3 of my girls back in the day, so not passing any judgement at all. Just a personal preference for me this time around.. :winkwink:


----------



## michelle01

Angie - Glad you are starting to get back to feeling better; being sick like that is NO fun! And got everything crossed that your DH gets the job ;) I so wish I could stay home with my LO's, but unfortunately that cannot happen. I am lucky enough to have a wonderful sitter who my son adores and hoping LO does as well. And yes, just past 24 weeks, it is crazy how fast it is going! I also have implants and looked online about BF and it shoudn't be an issue to do from what I read ;)

Kathy & Bubu - will be thinking about you both tomorrow; GOOD LUCK!

Hi Getting :hi: Hope all is good with you and Fia :)

Mama - Oh my, hope you are feeling better :hugs:


----------



## Mamali

Angie I thought I was having a miscarriage too, until the dr scanned and told me it was my ovaries.


----------



## bubumaci

Mama - so sorry to hear that you are suffering with OHSS! It is nasty!! :hugs: that you feel better soon!

Kathy - :hugs: much luck tomorrow love <3 will be thinking of you :) xxx


----------



## sekky

never2late70 said:


> Hello My beautiful loves!!:flower:
> 
> So I am feeling probably about 45% ish :winkwink: I'm able to eat now, and I know its probably TMI, but I was only able to eat after finally breaking down and taking a laxative! I was so backed up that everything I ate just sat in my chest and I threw it back up. Felt like a new woman after :dohh: Now I am just super sleepy and have dull headaches. My pharmacy had to special order my new script, so for the time being I am just doubling up on the old medication. Thyroid disease sucks balls! :haha:
> 
> So here I go. Please forgive me if I miss anyone :thumbup:
> 
> Mo: Looks like a BFP to me! I hope you stay strong and positive, and if you have to move forward to another cycle with a different RE than so be it! Never give up doll! You got this :hugs:
> 
> BUBU: I am just so anxious for you to hear back. I agree, anything can happen in the next 24 hours! Have you ever had a fresh transfer or have they all been FET? Crossing evrything for you love! :hugs:
> 
> Sekky: I am so excited for you? What protocol are you doing? What is your IVF schedule? :happydance:
> 
> Sikis15: I have tried both long and short protocol and failed with both, but please keep in mind that I turned 41 last October. My eggs are old, which is why we are moving on to DE (donor egg) cycle. Trust your Doctor. Stay strong and stay in communication even if that means setting your alarm..lol
> 
> BOMO: Your transfer is right around the corner. I am so excited for you :happydance: Your niece is adorable.
> 
> Almost: How did the second scan go? How are you feeling?
> 
> Getting Broody: Great breast feeding advise. I have breast implants and I'm freaking out thet there will be an issue. I breast fed all 3 of my daughters 20+ years ago had no issues. Although none of them BF for over 6 months.
> 
> Michelle: Seems like time has just flown by for you. Seems to me like you just got started, but here you are at 24 weeks already. Wahoo!
> 
> Jenn: I'm happy to hear that the babies are doing well and are eating and sleeping better.
> 
> MrsC: I am so happy that your husband is back, even if just for a bit. You are such a strong woman!
> 
> Lindsay: That swaddler looks amazing! I can't believe you're already out walking after such a difficult c-section. You go girl!
> 
> Kathy: Is tomorrow your transfer? How many eggies did you retrieve? I'm so far behind..lol
> 
> Stinas: Did you get sonogram pictures of your little twins? I had a dream that I had twin boys a couple of times. I named them Aiden and Avery :)
> 
> AZ: I love the 3D pictures. That's so cool that you get to go again.
> 
> Pink, JK: Hello loves!!
> 
> So my husband has a potentially, amazing job oppurtunity and I am just praying he gets it, because it would mean that financially we would be ok and I could stay home with our baby/babies. I pray pray pray that it happens. I mean it kills me to think that I went through all of this trouble, heartache and financial burden to have our child, just to hand him/her over to someone else for 9 hours a day..I just can't. If I had a family member or someone I trusted 1000000% that would be different, I just want to be with our baby..I'm selfish.
> 
> I hope you're all having a blessed day!
> <3 you all!
> ~Angie

Angie - glad you are feeling much better:hugs: hoping you get to 100% soon. DH also in my prayer to get that job. :thumbup:

Am doing extra long protocol (if there is anything like that:shrug:) done with 3 weeks of BCP and now am day 10 of down reg. I think am starting Stims May 11.


----------



## sekky

MoBaby said:


> 8dp5dt on top; 9dp5dt on bottom both fmu.
> not very exciting. Idk what to think at this point. My RE told me to test today.
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i.imgur.com/D6a3f7f.jpg (sorry so big!!)

Looks much like a BFP to me too. Please don't count yourself out yet till you have your beta:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sekky

bubumaci said:


> Well, to me, it looks like you have your positive. As they say, a line is a line ;) And if your doctor told you to test today, then the booster would not be showing any more. I am going to :hug: you and say that I think you have your :bfp: :hugs: and am going to keep fingers and toes crossed, that I am right ;)
> 
> Just spoke with the lab ... well - the development is just as I had thought it would be. Not good. It is day 4 and of the 10, 3 are "many cells" - so not even a Morula :( He wasn't able to tell me whether they would be thawing the blasts from February, or taking the best cells from here. There is still a chance that they will develop to blast for tomorrow, but I am not very confident. I have asked that my doctor call me back, as I would like to hear his feedback on it.
> Weird as it may sound - when I saw the picture of our blast that was frozen, I remember thinking / feeling "that's our baby" - even though I knew we had these 10 others that were going to be thawed. Wonder whether fate is going to really make that our baby. Right now, I feel like the odds are against us though...

Bubu - keeping everything crossed for you and sending prayers to your embies. Hoping they turn out ok and your clinic makes a good decision for you:hugs::hugs: you deserve a take home baby sweetie


----------



## sikis15

Hey girls thanks for being supportive. Your group is awsome and I would like to catch up with your stories, so for my next day off I have the task to read the entire thread. I think I can learn a lot from your stories. My prayers go to Mo- I really hope that you get the darkest possible BFP next time when you test. I wish good luck to all of us, whether current moms or for sure future awsome moms.


----------



## Jenn76

Lindsay: Thanks! I think I will try the miracle blanket then. I found it on amazon, I don't think it is available here in stores. 

Angie: Glad to hear you are a bit better. Good luck to DH I hope he gets the job.

Mamali: Sorry to hear you have OHSS, glad LO is okay though. 

Bubu: Good Luck tomorrow, my thoughts will be with you. 

Kathy: So glad your wait is finally over, wishing you te best of luck tomorrow. 

AFM: Just returned from the doctors Christopher is now 7lbs 9oz up from 6lbs 12oz last Monday and Emma is 7lbs 6oz up from 7lbs 0.5oz last Monday. I knew Chris was going through a growth spurt since he has been cluster feeding like crazy so I expected a big change but this was fantastic. Emma on the other had is kind of disappointing she should have gained a bit more then that. Now I have to focus more on her feeding. 

Today was rotten for me, both babies were really fussy and cried a lot. I couldn't even pump at all from 7 am until 2pm and even then after a few mins Chris was crying so I had to stop. So stressful since they need the milk and I feel like I'm supplementing to much formula as it is. I can handle the fussing and crying but the engorged boobs and lack of pumping I hate. I need to figure out how I can fit these sessions in every three hours otherwise I will lose my milk. As per usual DH is no help :dohh: He comes home at lunch everyday and refuses to help with the babies so I can pump. I'm pumping now while he has the babies and he's yelling from the other room for me to hurry up. FML!


----------



## never2late70

:growlmad: I just want to pop your hubby upside the damn head! :growlmad:


----------



## Stinas

Angie - Glad to hear you are feeling better! Yes, I do have two scans and doing a third this friday. Pics are in my journal!

Mamali - Im sorry! I hope you feel better soon!!

BUBU & Kathy - TONS of luck tom!!! 

Jenn - All men are morons I tell ya! lol


----------



## azlissie

Angie, I'm glad you're feeling a little better. Sending your DH good luck vibes!

Kathy and Bubu, best of luck tomorrow! I'm sure everything will go great.

Mo, surely a 2500 booster would be out by now? I hope you get a darker test tomorrow - fx'd!

Mama, that sounds awful - I'm so sorry you ended up in the hospital! Hope you feel better soon.

MrsC, glad the hubby made it home! Enjoy your time together.

Jenn, what is up with your DH? I can't understand his behavior at all. So sorry you have to deal with that on top of being a new mom to twins. Do you think it's some kind of resentment thing now that you can't give him all of your attention?

Pink, how are your LOs doing?

Getting, hope little Fia is still packing on the weight so she can go home soon!

Michelle, how are you doing? Have you been feeling better since you started upping your water intake?

Sekky, how much longer do you have on meds?

Stinas, are you moving on to an OB soon? That's when it felt "official" for me - like I was really, definitely pregnant!

Hope everyone else is doing well!

AFM, found out today that I failed the one hour glucose test :-( I have to do the 3 hour test next Monday which sounds completely horrible - I have to fast for 12 hours leading up to the test and then wait another 3 hours before I can have anything to eat. Why would they do that to a pregnant woman?? And I'm slightly anemic so have to start taking iron but I kind of knew that was coming since beef has been so completely gross to me for the past 3 months or so. I swear, every time I have a test or screen of some sort, it comes back abnormal - just once I would like to hear that "everything looks great!" on a test result!!


----------



## notoptimistic

Az-I also just found out I am slightly anemic! I need to start iron supplements too. I had the one hour glucose test Friday and passed that (barely) but I do now have high blood pressure. Always something wrong at every appointment! Last one four weeks ago I had trace protein in my urine. They keep telling me not to worry about the blood pressure etc but that's not going to happen!


----------



## azlissie

I know - they say stress is bad but then give us scary things to worry about all the time! They're keeping a pretty close eye on my blood pressure but so far so good. I hope we both have easy babies since we've had such stressful pregnancies!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

I don't have time to do personals, but I wanted to tell Kathy and Bubu good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## Jenn76

Azlissie: I failed the first test as well and had to do the two hour test which ended up being three hours and I did have to fast before it as well. I'm also anemic so I know how you feel. I did pass that test so there is hope that you will as well. Good luck! As for DH, nah he's not jealous to be honest he has always spent most of his time playing games online not trying to be with me.


----------



## MoBaby

bubu good luck tomorrow (or today if its already "tomorrow" there :) ) I'm sure you will have good embryos to transfer!


----------



## Stinas

azlissie - I have a feeling this will be my last apt at the fertility center. I am going to be a big girl and move on to the OB. I wish I could stay where I am. I think everyone feels the same though. 
Sorry you failed the test....the 3hr test sounds awful! Not looking forward to all of that!


----------



## notoptimistic

Az - hope your test is scheduled for the morning so you can fast while you are fast asleep the night before.


----------



## Lindsay18

Sitting here pumping for the first night - need to give my boobs a rest from nursing. They're so sore!!!

Az- that stinks about the glucose test but I heard most women pass it when they fail the shorter test. So annoying

Mamali- oh no! I'm sorry about OHSS. Get better soon! That's not something to mess with!!!

Stinas- yay for ob!!!

Kathy + BUBU- I wish you all the best for your transfers. Can't wait to hear details!!!

Jenn- I'm so confused by your DH. I showed my DH what you had said and he got SOOO pissed off at him. I seriously can't fathom how you must be feeling!!! Have you told him directly how you feel? I have been super weepy lately especially about the BF situation. I couldn't imagine what I would feel like if DH wasn't supportive. 
Love ya girl!


----------



## Jenn76

I had it out with him a week ago last Sunday. Basically I broke down in tears and he had no choice but to listen to me. He has made more of an effort this past week of spending time with the babies and helping when he is free to do so but the difference is that with me the babies come first and with him he comes first. He knows I need to pump and he knows I'm struggling so I feel he should make an effort to help me. Whether it means he watches the kids at lunch and eats a peanut butter sandwhich so I can pump or he has to get up 30 mins earlier in the morning so he can help then. But he won't because that would mean a crappy lunch or less sleep for him. My mom and dad offered to help me more but I just feel more and more anger towards him about it. As I am pumping now my mom is out helping with Chris and I took Emma with me. She started to cry and DH came and agreed to take her but when I pointed at her bottle he said I can't give her that I need to eat my breakfast. :dohh: I just wish the kids wold be a higher priority then himself in his mind. I would always feed the babies before myself. He would never miss a meal, or a shower to look after them.


----------



## Lindsay18

Wow Jenn. I don't know what to say. Was he like this before? Did you have a feeling he would be like this? I just don't get why he would have wanted to go to such measures to have babies that clearly aren't his priority. It boggles my mind. You're up taking care of 2 babies virtually 24 hours a day with a few "naps" and he's concerned about getting all of his sleep. That really sucks!!! I'm assuming he's not going to "change" though. Hopefully he will make them more of a priority!!

How is pumping going for you??


----------



## MoBaby

Test this am: BFN. At least I have my answer. Will call clinic with I structions. No more meds and I refuse to waste $$ on a beta. So hopefully they let me start when af arrives. I'm also calling the other clinic in town today for a consult b/c I didn't hear from them yet and I want to be seen ASAP so that if my current clinic says no I can start there.


----------



## almosthere

oh jenn that is just horrible-I am so sorry he isn't putting your children first-they need mommy AND daddy =( I hope he get the message real soon and changes fast!


----------



## Mamali

Jenn that's just annoying, so sorry DH is being difficult. 

Mo so sorry abou the bfn, hopefully you'll get answers from this new clinic. Hang in there dear.

Az that sounds horrible, hope you pass the test this time around.

Bubu and Kathy wishing you all the best today :hugs:

Angie glad you are feeling better, and FX crossed for your DH.

Sikis welcome dear, there are such amazing ladies here and am sure you'll get the support you need here. I did long protocol but was not on bcp, but am sure your doctor should know the best protocol for you. Wish you all the best.

Am still on ivs, but the pain has reduced a lot. They want to observe me for a few days.

Hello to anyone I might have missed :flower:


----------



## MoBaby

mama: sorry about the OHSS! YUCK!! My ovaries were huge when I was pg the first time and I was sooo uncomfortable! I didnt have OHSS so to have all that on top of big ovaries stinks. Im sorry and hope you feel better soon! 

Az: Sorry about failing the 1 hr. Im sure the 3hr will be fine. Why cant having a baby just be easy, right??

Jenn: sorry DH is being unsupportive. I would probably have killed DH by now. I hope he turns around soon :( Men can be so dumb sometimes. 

Prayin: Hope all goes well today! 
Bubu: cant wait for your update. 

AFM: I have my second opinion appt next thursday. Its with the DR. that several ppl I know used and are pg so that makes me happy. They want all my records. I am afraid to ask my clinic to fax them over but I think I will just so they know that I am looking elsewhere in hopes they get their act together. I have to have some sort of second opinion, some other gameplan. I can't continue to have failed cycles, miscarriage and money spent without any answers. Its time for more investigation/a new perspective on things. I called my clinic as well telling them I want to start the FET process as soon as AF arrives and asked to be called back. So hopefully I hear from the RE nurse ASAP. I think I will do the FET with my current clinic. I am going to ask the new RE if I should do a full IVF or another FET. I kind of want to to a full IVF because I only have 2 (probably 1) frostie left. I feel like I am just in limbo once again. I hate this game. I put my stats into an IVF success calculator the other day and it said I only have a 25% chance per cycle to conceive. I dont know why I did that :( That upset me. Anyways, time to get agressive! I need a doctor who isnt afraid to be agressive and my current RE.

ETA: Just heard from the nurse. She said I cant do the FET until JULY because they arent doing IVF in June. Are you freaking kidding me??? So they did no IVF the first three weeks of april then no IVF the entire month of June? How can you operate an IVF clinic like that??? Insane. So I told her that I needed my records faxed over to the new clinic because I have an appt next thursday. She told me I needed to go through medical records for that. Great. I told her its time to get answers and she said they are all there for the same reason, to help me get, pg. I told her I wasn't coming for beta and she said well you need to because you can get a false negative on HPT. I told her that I have done 5 transfers and I know when its over and she said she has to check with the dr to make sure that is okay. Well, i really dont care what the dr has to say, I am not going.


----------



## michelle01

Wow Jenn, I am sooo sorry that your DH is being so insensitive and not helping like he should. I know that all us mommies put our children first over everything. My DH gets that way and it drives me crazy; he just doesn't get it. And I know once this LO comes it will get worse. For instance, every morning I have to get ready for work, not only take care of all our dogs, but also get DS up, dressed and ready for the sitter. My DH, well he gets up, gets his coffee, lunch, showers and leaves; never helps! Then last night I had to take DS to the doctor; he has been having some issues with his stomach and DH asked me to take him. I asked DH to go with us because this was a new ped dr that we switched too for DS and the LO; he says "I need some me time". Are your friggin kidding me..WTF! He had all day Sunday to himself. I will never understand how men think or why they do these kind of things. But I just want you to know I can totally relate; it SUCKS! I am glad you have your mom there to help and I really hope that he starts stepping up because I cannot imagine how hard this is on you with 2 babies....big :hugs:

Bubu & Kathy - GOOD LUCK :)

Welcome Sikis!

Mama - Glad all is good with LO and hopefully you get to go home soon ;)

Mobaby - I am so so sorry, but I think a second opinion is a great idea at this point. And I wouldn't care what the dr thought either! You have to do what is in the best interest for you!!! 

Lindsay - Ouch on the BF/soreness :( Hopefully pumping will give you some relief ;)

az - Sorry about the test; hopefully after the 3 hour one, you will pass that and no more worries ;)

Hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Mo - I'm really sorry about the BFN. This TTC process is so cruel :(

Jenn - your DH is being do selfish and unkind :( You need all the support you can get especially from him! Maybe you should go out for a few hours to be pampered and leave him with the kids so he knows what hard work it is then he might support you more!

Az - we're doing good thanks! My DH. Went back to work yesterday, it was a little nerve wracking having them to myself yesterday but I'm coping better today :) I failed the 2 hour glucose test but the gestational diabetes wasn't so bad. It stopped me putting on loads of weight! Had both my babies weighed this morning they both weigh 6lb 5oz now which is great :)

Kathy and Bubu - hope today goes well!

Lindsay- hope the pumping helps!


----------



## Jenn76

Mobaby: Glad to hear you are getting a second opinion. That's crazy that your current clinic doesn't do cycles all year. I can understand closing for xmas but in the summer doesn't make sense. I hope you get answers and can start a fresh cycle soon. I'm so sorry to hear about the BFN :hugs: 

Pink: How are you and the babies doing?

Lindsay: He's always put himself first over our dogs so I figured it might be similar with the babies. Every morning I would get up and put the dogs out before I would start getting ready for work. On my days off I would tell him to do it but he only will after he has showered and had breakfast. I know they want out as soon as we wake so I look after them first. I know they are just dogs but to me they are my babies too. 

I pushed for IVF not him. He only came to the ER and his SFA. My mom had to come to the ET with me because he booked a meeting at the same time even though I told him when our transfer would be. He seemed excited during my pregnancy so I had hoped he would prove me wrong but he didn't. He really is trying harder since My blow up so maybe things will improve. 

Pumping is getting better but it's so unreliable. Sometimes I get 200ml and other times I get 100ml. If I go hours beyond the three I can get close to 300ml. Both babies are eating about 120ml every 3 hours so I'm supplementing about 30% when I can pump regularly and more like 50% lately. It's disappointing since I had hoped to be off formula by now. How's pumping going for you?


----------



## Jenn76

michelle01 said:


> Wow Jenn, I am sooo sorry that your DH is being so insensitive and not helping like he should. I know that all us mommies put our children first over everything. My DH gets that way and it drives me crazy; he just doesn't get it. And I know once this LO comes it will get worse. For instance, every morning I have to get ready for work, not only take care of all our dogs, but also get DS up, dressed and ready for the sitter. My DH, well he gets up, gets his coffee, lunch, showers and leaves; never helps! Then last night I had to take DS to the doctor; he has been having some issues with his stomach and DH asked me to take him. I asked DH to go with us because this was a new ped dr that we switched too for DS and the LO; he says "I need some me time". Are your friggin kidding me..WTF! He had all day Sunday to himself. I will never understand how men think or why they do these kind of things. But I just want you to know I can totally relate; it SUCKS! I am glad you have your mom there to help and I really hope that he starts stepping up because I cannot imagine how hard this is on you with 2 babies....big :hugs:
> 
> Bubu & Kathy - GOOD LUCK :)
> 
> Welcome Sikis!
> 
> Mama - Glad all is good with LO and hopefully you get to go home soon ;)
> 
> Mobaby - I am so so sorry, but I think a second opinion is a great idea at this point. And I wouldn't care what the dr thought either! You have to do what is in the best interest for you!!!
> 
> Lindsay - Ouch on the BF/soreness :( Hopefully pumping will give you some relief ;)
> 
> az - Sorry about the test; hopefully after the 3 hour one, you will pass that and no more worries ;)
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing good!

Thanks Michelle I really like hearing I'm not alone in this boat! Your DH sounds a lot like mine. It will be the same when I return to work, I will need to get up much earlier to look after the kids and dogs because I know DH won't help. I don't know what it is I think it might be how he was raised. I think his mom did everything for him and he seems to think all women should be like that. I work longer hours then him so I refuse to come home and cater to him. Things will change once we start having family meals with the kids, I'll have no choice but to come home and prepare meals. I just feel that since he is home by 4:30 each day and me not until about 6 that he should make meals. I do all the house work so it's only fair in my eyes. Men suck!


----------



## bubumaci

Mo - I am so very sorry!!! :hugs: And I would be so angry at the clinic for not being there for their patients the whole year around (love that about my clinic ... doesn't matter whether weekend / public holiday - we come first). I hope that you get a good feeling at the new clinic (sounds like you are optimistic about it) and that they can give you a different perspective and different options / chances. As for the statistics : 25% is pretty much standard, not just for you :hugs: getting pregnant is not easy - we just have a bit a of a head start on those who go for it naturally, in that we transfer something already fertilised - but the development, implantation ... there, nature will not be beaten :hugs:

Jenn - I would be seeing red by now. That is plain disgusting! I am sorry, I can't put it any other way. You have more work anyway, because you have the feeding - and ... I am at a loss for words! You asking him to feed Emma and then him putting his breakfast first :( *steamcomingoutofmyears* ... I agree - you should go out, get pampered and MAKE him look after them (or do you think that he would still neglect them, even if his the only one there to look after them?). Hugs hugs :hugs:

Mama - glad that you are feeling a bit better - I hope it's not long before you're off the IV.

Kathy ... I am thinking of you!!! :hugs::dust:

OK ... so.... basically, I trust my doctor!
Out of the three that I found out about yesterday, one was a beginning Morula and the other a beautiful Morula ... and he went and had one of my blasts thawed (the not so pretty one, but he said the picture was taken before it expanded and that it is a good quality one- even though I remember that it wasn't graded as well as the other one) and we have transferred three.

Normally, my beta would be on Monday, but because I have to go in on Tuesday anyway for the PIO (the third shot - second is this Thursday), they told me that I didn't need to come in Monday + Tuesday and to just come in, get the blood drawn for the beta and get my PIO shot .... Please please please keep all fingers crossed! I made DH get down on his knees with me last night in front of the bed and pray (he kept kissing me *shysmile*)....


----------



## MoBaby

SO you guys transferred all 3?? :) Sounds like you are going to have a great outcome!!!


----------



## bubumaci

Yup - we have transferred three. I hope you are right about the outcome. We have done everything we can to maximise our chances and still have the pretty blast frozen :)

xxx


----------



## MrsC8776

Lindsay~ Did you have another good night last night? 

Jenn~ I would love to be able to go up and take a long bath. Not going to happen though. Ava seriously screams all the time and hubby can't handle that right now. I don't blame him, she's quite the handful and makes a sane person lose their mind in less than 5 minutes. Plus I don't want to just throw the girls at him the minute he gets home. He's told me so many times that he doesn't know how I do it and that he is very sorry that I have to do this alone most of the time. I think he finally sees how hard this truly is. 

Great weight on your babies. Sorry Emma isn't gaining like she should but hopefully she catches up! So so sorry about your DH. :nope: I think sometimes we think a change in life will change people but most times it doesn't. I feel for you, I truly do. When you mentioned that your DH said he can feed the baby because he has to eat his breakfast shocked me. She is so small and needs to eat before he does. Hell, learn to hold the bottle with one hand and eat with the other! I've learned how to hold two bottles with one hand feeding them at the same time while also eating my meal. Multiples, even one baby, comes with learning how to multi task. 

Never~ How are you feeling? I don't blame you for wanting to be home all the time. That was all I wanted as well and I don't think I could handle it any other way. 

Mamali~ OHSS is seriously no joke. I hope you are doing ok! 

Azlissie~ I had to do the 3 hour as well. It really isn't as bad as it sounds. The fasting part sucks but make sure to take something to eat so that you can get something in your stomach as soon as you are done! Good luck on the 3 hour. 

Mo~ I'm so sorry. :hugs: Saying sorry seems like crap but I truly am. I hope this new clinic can get you your forever baby. Is there any way to transfer your frozen embies to this new clinic? 

Bubu~ Yay for being PUPO with triplets!! Can't wait for you to test! 

AFM~ staying busy and trying to adjust to hubby being home for a few days. It sounds nice to have the extra hands but after doing it by myself for these past few weeks having the extra help is oddly enough a little challenging sometimes. I'll take it though!


----------



## MoBaby

Possibly. I need to discuss that with them. And also do I do fresh cycles before using the frosties? I will get answers next week.


----------



## Jenn76

I don's trust DH alone right now with them because he can sleep through their crying and if he gets frustrated with their crying he would put them in their crib and walk away. He can't handle the heavy crying and admits that he will always walk away. He's done it once so far when I was in the kitchen prepping bottles and I went to them and let him do the bottles. I did go out once but left my dad with him. 

MrsC: I need to learn how you can feed two babies plus yourself at he same time!! I can understand how even having hubby home will be difficult since it would alter routines you have tried hard to establish. I have a lot of milatary friends and they say the same thing, that it is hard to cope on your own but some times harder to have a 50% parent involved.

Is Ava catching up to Emma in her weight? I think your girls look a lot alike. I tried to find out blood types with mine too and they didn't have them. Apparently if you are a positive blood type they won't test the babies.


----------



## michelle01

Jenn - It truly sucks all the way around! Honestly sometimes I just want to smack DH and get him to wake up, but I wouldn't trade the time I have had with DS for anything. When he was an infant he was fairly easy, there were a few breakdowns that I got DH to help with, but overall, I feel like I have been the one taking care of him alone. Now that DS is almost 4, you can see that he is a mamma's boy and he doesn't want much to do with DH; it is sad, but I think after all the time DH has not wanted to help, DS sees that. Last night DS wouldn't even give DH a hug good night, he kept saying "no, go away". There is a special bond with me and DS; and I love it! I am the one who took him for 1.5 years to swim class twice a week, I take and pick him up from pre-school, I take him to all dr or any other appts he has; DH only seems to do this stuff when he absolutely has too!

I think DS would be closer to him if he just acted like he gave a crap once in awhile! If DH raises his voice or yells at me for something, DS yells at him saying "stop yelling at mommy"! MEN DO SUCK!

bubu - YAY for transferring all 3 :) 

Hi MrsC - Hopefully you are enjoying DH being home; I am sure it is hard having your routine down and then trying to alter so he can assist. And poor Ava with screaming fits; that is rough :(


----------



## Lindsay18

Michelle- the pumping has definitely helped with the nipple soreness. Thank goodness. It's weird though. I really want to be actually breast feeding and I'm finding it a lot harder than I thought to not be breastfeeding. I didn't think it would bother me so bad. Hopefully ill wt back to it. 

Jenn- you don't have to explain that to me !! I have a 4lb Yorkie that is my first baby lol. I don't blame you for not wanting to leave him alone with them. I wouldn't trust him either. 

Mrs- the night was definitely better for Reiken but I had to get up 3x to pump. So I need to build up my stores supply so I only need to pump maybe once at night. 

Ladies that are pumping- how often do you pump/ how much do you get out of it. I'm only getting 2oz total when I pump every 2-3 hours. 

Bubu- how exciting!!! You're pupo!!! Congratulations 

Kathy- waiting to hear!!!


----------



## Stinas

Jenn - Im sorry DH is being a jerk! He needs to face reality and realize his entire life changed the day you got pregnant. He should come last. As a mother no matter what you will always put them first, men seem to hesitate, they are a bit slow in understanding this whole process, but he should get it by now. He needs a kick in the face! 

Mo - Im sorry things are not working out the way they should! It sucks! :hugs:

BUBU - Congrats on being PUPO!!!!! Woohhooo!!


Hope everyone is doing well!

Twinkie ladies - When did you start to pop/gain some weight/jeans get tight? I have a tiny waist, so I feel like I have been noticing under my belly button its like a hard bloat, dh confirmed it lol. BTW holy gas! It gets worse as the days go by!


----------



## Mamali

Bubu yayy on being PUPO with triplets, have everything crossed for you dear.

Kathy thinking of you.

Hello lovely ladies!


----------



## Jenn76

Michelle: I think the same thing will happen with our kids, they will have a much stronger bond with me. Our dogs all stick to me like glue and fear him. I wish for his sake he doesn't allow that to happen. I would like to see him have a good bond with our kids but like you said they pick up on things and they will know who is their primary care giver is. Only time will tell. Like you I would never change a thing because I have my wonderful babies and with or without his support they mean the world to me. It sucks that your DH has that kind of relationship with your DS. I would just bawl hearing my child ask daddy not to yell at me, so sad. I hope your DH makes a better effort with this DS. 

Lindsay: Pumping Is a challenge with me, I try every three hours but it is so hard when babies need me. If I do every three hours I will get on average 70-100ml per breast. If I delay to 5 or more hours between pumping I will get between 100-150 per breast. Night pumps suck, I'm so exhausted after spending hours feeding and settling two fussy babies that I often skip it. I know I shouldn't skip but I also know I need some sleep to keep my supply up too. 

Stinas: I was bloated up to 12 weeks and did find my pants tight but I'd say my true bump started showing after 16 weeks. 

Bubu: Congrats on being PUPO with triplets! I'm so excited to hear how Tuesday goes! :dust:


----------



## sekky

bubumaci said:


> Mo - I am so very sorry!!! :hugs: And I would be so angry at the clinic for not being there for their patients the whole year around (love that about my clinic ... doesn't matter whether weekend / public holiday - we come first). I hope that you get a good feeling at the new clinic (sounds like you are optimistic about it) and that they can give you a different perspective and different options / chances. As for the statistics : 25% is pretty much standard, not just for you :hugs: getting pregnant is not easy - we just have a bit a of a head start on those who go for it naturally, in that we transfer something already fertilised - but the development, implantation ... there, nature will not be beaten :hugs:
> 
> Jenn - I would be seeing red by now. That is plain disgusting! I am sorry, I can't put it any other way. You have more work anyway, because you have the feeding - and ... I am at a loss for words! You asking him to feed Emma and then him putting his breakfast first :( *steamcomingoutofmyears* ... I agree - you should go out, get pampered and MAKE him look after them (or do you think that he would still neglect them, even if his the only one there to look after them?). Hugs hugs :hugs:
> 
> Mama - glad that you are feeling a bit better - I hope it's not long before you're off the IV.
> 
> Kathy ... I am thinking of you!!! :hugs::dust:
> 
> OK ... so.... basically, I trust my doctor!
> Out of the three that I found out about yesterday, one was a beginning Morula and the other a beautiful Morula ... and he went and had one of my blasts thawed (the not so pretty one, but he said the picture was taken before it expanded and that it is a good quality one- even though I remember that it wasn't graded as well as the other one) and we have transferred three.
> 
> Normally, my beta would be on Monday, but because I have to go in on Tuesday anyway for the PIO (the third shot - second is this Thursday), they told me that I didn't need to come in Monday + Tuesday and to just come in, get the blood drawn for the beta and get my PIO shot .... Please please please keep all fingers crossed! I made DH get down on his knees with me last night in front of the bed and pray (he kept kissing me *shysmile*)....

:happydance: :happydance: yay for 3 transferred. Keeping everything crossed you and sending up prayers for you.:hugs:

I typed this long reply with everyone in it but somehow it didn't upload:cry::cry:

Mamali - thinking of you and glad you and your lo are fine

Jenn - sorry about DH. Sure he will show more interest in your little ones soon.

Linds - hope the blanket keeps helping with reiken

Mrs C - hope you get to adjust to DH been home for few days


----------



## sekky

azlissie said:


> Angie, I'm glad you're feeling a little better. Sending your DH good luck vibes!
> 
> Kathy and Bubu, best of luck tomorrow! I'm sure everything will go great.
> 
> Mo, surely a 2500 booster would be out by now? I hope you get a darker test tomorrow - fx'd!
> 
> Mama, that sounds awful - I'm so sorry you ended up in the hospital! Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> MrsC, glad the hubby made it home! Enjoy your time together.
> 
> Jenn, what is up with your DH? I can't understand his behavior at all. So sorry you have to deal with that on top of being a new mom to twins. Do you think it's some kind of resentment thing now that you can't give him all of your attention?
> 
> Pink, how are your LOs doing?
> 
> Getting, hope little Fia is still packing on the weight so she can go home soon!
> 
> Michelle, how are you doing? Have you been feeling better since you started upping your water intake?
> 
> Sekky, how much longer do you have on meds?
> 
> Stinas, are you moving on to an OB soon? That's when it felt "official" for me - like I was really, definitely pregnant!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well!
> 
> AFM, found out today that I failed the one hour glucose test :-( I have to do the 3 hour test next Monday which sounds completely horrible - I have to fast for 12 hours leading up to the test and then wait another 3 hours before I can have anything to eat. Why would they do that to a pregnant woman?? And I'm slightly anemic so have to start taking iron but I kind of knew that was coming since beef has been so completely gross to me for the past 3 months or so. I swear, every time I have a test or screen of some sort, it comes back abnormal - just once I would like to hear that "everything looks great!" on a test result!!

Thanks for asking. Still a pin cushion for now:haha::wacko: . 10 more days on suprefact and then whatever days stimming takes. Thereafter trigger and PIOs:wacko:


----------



## Lindsay18

Hey girls!!
Posting for Kathy (Prayin):
She had her transfer. She had a beautiful 6BB perfectly hatched embryo transferred!!!

She wants to thank everyone for the well wishes also:)
Ill keep you updated as she won't be near a computer until Thursday!


----------



## never2late70

Wahoo Bubu and Kathy!!!:happydance:


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Yay Kathy and Bubu!!!


----------



## azlissie

Congrats Kathy and Bubu!! Sending you both lots of happy baby vibes!


----------



## Stinas

Wooohooo PUPO ladies!!!!!

Jenn - Oh good...that makes me feel better!! lol


----------



## GettingBroody

Woohoo - congrats Bubu and Lindsay on being PUPO!!!! Hope the next 2 weeks fly by for ye!!! :dust:

Lindsay - for the first 3 weeks I was pumping every 3 hours (including during the night) but now that my supply is established its every 4 hours. I usually get between 6-7 oz. (I think! About 200ml) The booklet the hospital gave me said to aim for 600-800ml when your baby is 10 days old. It also said its really important to pump (or feed!) at least once during the night because you get much more milk at night time... (strange but true!!! I wonder why that is?! :shrug:)


----------



## sekky

Lindsay18 said:


> Hey girls!!
> Posting for Kathy (Prayin):
> She had her transfer. She had a beautiful 6BB perfectly hatched embryo transferred!!!
> 
> She wants to thank everyone for the well wishes also:)
> Ill keep you updated as she won't be near a computer until Thursday!

:happydance: thanks Lindsay for the update.

Hello everyone.

Getting - how is princess fia? Guess she's doing fine. Sending her lots of :hugs: and :kiss:


----------



## Lindsay18

Ugh I'm definitely not getting that much right now. He's 8 days old and I can only pump a Maximum of 3oz total from both. That's when I pump every 3-4 hours including nighttime. Idk why I'm not getting more!!!


----------



## almosthere

Lindsay-perhaps you should call a lactation consultant if you are worried. However-newborns only need a small amount of milk as their tummy's are so small and you may be pumping enough for now =) Perhaps your milk flow will increase as baby's appetite does! GL

Congrats on the transfers bubu and kathy-rest up!


----------



## GettingBroody

Lindsay - if you're getting 3oz each time and you pump about 7 times a day then that's 630ml so sounds like you're right on track!


----------



## Lindsay18

Thank you! That's true. I seem to get about 3oz now and am pumping 7-8 times a day.


----------



## DaisyQ

I almost never come to this thread any more (not sure why, it's just so hard to keep up with), but I just wanted to congratulate Stinas! Woohoo!!

Linds, are you pumping exclusively or pumping and BFing? Again, happy to pass along my doula's info to you who is also a LC. I'm sure she'd be able to answer any questions you may have. :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

Daisy - Thank you!!


----------



## Jenn76

Kathy: Congrats on being PUPO! :dust:


----------



## Lindsay18

Daisy- hey!!! Right now just pumping. I'd love her info!!! Text me.


----------



## almosthere

posted this from my journal since I am short on time: so I had my strep b test done today and it was SO painful and I've peed twice since and it burns and hurts so bad I want to cry.....did not expect the pain and discomfort! Anyone else have this happen to them?

also, I was told at my ultrasound that my amniotic fluid looked fine, but then my dr. told me she wants me to do weekly ultrasounds and then follow up after with her for my weekly apts to make sure his fluid is high enough. She mentioned it is at 8 and it should be 10 or higher and wants to be safe than sorry. I never expected to need so many scans toward the end of my pregnancy-I just hope he is okay! Has anyone else needed these AFI (amniotic fluid) checks toward the end???


----------



## Lindsay18

I had to get an extra scan at the end to check my fluids because I had a slow leak. Not as many but an extra scan for sure. It's good that they're checking though. Just to make sure. You're getting close!!!


----------



## almosthere

yes i can totally appreciate the being extra cautious! =)


----------



## MrsC8776

Jenn76 said:


> I don's trust DH alone right now with them because he can sleep through their crying and if he gets frustrated with their crying he would put them in their crib and walk away. He can't handle the heavy crying and admits that he will always walk away. He's done it once so far when I was in the kitchen prepping bottles and I went to them and let him do the bottles. I did go out once but left my dad with him.
> 
> MrsC: I need to learn how you can feed two babies plus yourself at he same time!! I can understand how even having hubby home will be difficult since it would alter routines you have tried hard to establish. I have a lot of milatary friends and they say the same thing, that it is hard to cope on your own but some times harder to have a 50% parent involved.
> 
> Is Ava catching up to Emma in her weight? I think your girls look a lot alike. I tried to find out blood types with mine too and they didn't have them. Apparently if you are a positive blood type they won't test the babies.

Ava is catching up a little bit. She is still 2 lbs behind which is ok because she seems to have a smaller frame. I'm 100% convinced that her growth has to do with her umbilical cord issue that was discovered after birth. Ava is weighing 10 lbs and Emma is 12 lbs. The pediatrician is very happy with their weight! 



Stinas said:


> Jenn - Im sorry DH is being a jerk! He needs to face reality and realize his entire life changed the day you got pregnant. He should come last. As a mother no matter what you will always put them first, men seem to hesitate, they are a bit slow in understanding this whole process, but he should get it by now. He needs a kick in the face!
> 
> Mo - Im sorry things are not working out the way they should! It sucks! :hugs:
> 
> BUBU - Congrats on being PUPO!!!!! Woohhooo!!
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> Twinkie ladies - When did you start to pop/gain some weight/jeans get tight? I have a tiny waist, so I feel like I have been noticing under my belly button its like a hard bloat, dh confirmed it lol. BTW holy gas! It gets worse as the days go by!

I just looked back at pictures and it looks like around 11-12 weeks I started to pop. The bloat hit right away though. 



Lindsay18 said:


> Ugh I'm definitely not getting that much right now. He's 8 days old and I can only pump a Maximum of 3oz total from both. That's when I pump every 3-4 hours including nighttime. Idk why I'm not getting more!!!

What kind of pump do you have and how long are you pumping for? 



almosthere said:


> posted this from my journal since I am short on time: so I had my strep b test done today and it was SO painful and I've peed twice since and it burns and hurts so bad I want to cry.....did not expect the pain and discomfort! Anyone else have this happen to them?
> 
> also, I was told at my ultrasound that my amniotic fluid looked fine, but then my dr. told me she wants me to do weekly ultrasounds and then follow up after with her for my weekly apts to make sure his fluid is high enough. She mentioned it is at 8 and it should be 10 or higher and wants to be safe than sorry. I never expected to need so many scans toward the end of my pregnancy-I just hope he is okay! Has anyone else needed these AFI (amniotic fluid) checks toward the end???

I don't recall any pain after the strep b test but then again I was getting cervix check for dilation at the same time and that hurts like hell. I'm sure the scan and fluid will be ok. Better safe than sorry just like you said. :hugs: If there was an issue they would tell you.

AFM~ Emma rolled over for the first time on Monday and Ava rolled over today! So exciting and I'm so glad hubby could be here for that.


----------



## Lindsay18

Mrs - that's awesome about their weight and rolling over!!! Crazy how fast it's happening! So glad your hubby could see:)

I am using the Medela Freestyle (double electric pump) for about 15-20 min per session every 3-4 hours. I'm getting about 3oz total right now it seems. Wish it were more but that's about what he drinks in a sitting. I just wish I could get double that so I could freeze one too.


----------



## MrsC8776

Lindsay18 said:


> Mrs - that's awesome about their weight and rolling over!!! Crazy how fast it's happening! So glad your hubby could see:)
> 
> I am using the Medela Freestyle (double electric pump) for about 15-20 min per session every 3-4 hours. I'm getting about 3oz total right now it seems. Wish it were more but that's about what he drinks in a sitting. I just wish I could get double that so I could freeze one too.

Can you manage to fit in a pumping say every 2 hours sometimes? Think of pumping as baby feeding. The more often you pump the more your body will produce. Be careful though because you don't want a huge over supply. My supply just dropped a ton going from 6 oz + a session down to 2.5 or 3 oz. it's ok though because I was looking at stopping. Just goes to show how fast it can change v


----------



## Lindsay18

I probably can fit that in sometimes. It's just so demanding! Right now I'm feeding him breast milk at one feeding and formula at the next just so I can build up some breast milk in the fridge as I was planning on stopping formula altogether. I didn't realize how demanding/ difficult this would be!


----------



## almosthere

Mrs. C-yay for the rolling, so exciting!!! And my peeing is finally almost painless now woohoo!!! haha 

Hope all are having a wonderful day today!


----------



## Jenn76

Almost: I didn't experience any discomfort with the step b test. I had weekly fluid scans from 36 weeks on which was just normal procedure because I always had a ton of fluid. 

MrsC: that's exciting to hear the girls rolled over when daddy was home. I don't think I heard of the umbilical cord issue you had, not that I can remember. I know you had a scare but I don't think I heard your birth story. 

Lindsay: I've given up on the thought that I can get enough milk to freeze, I still can't feed both babies on my supply. I've supplemented with formula for entire days to try and build up a supply and it depletes in two days once I stop supplementing. Hopefully since you have only one mouth the feed you can get a supply. I have the same pump and it works great.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi Fabulous Ladies <3

Thank you so very much for all the well wishes!!! They truly meant the world to me...sorry that I couldn't update but my son downloaded music on my laptop and then it ended up getting a virus...dam teenagers...lol! Can't even turn it on! I am at work now so I can say hi :0) 

Bubu...how do you feel? 

Bomo...how is everything going on your end?

Thank you Lindsay for updating my message!!! love ya! 

Hope all is well with everyone <3


----------



## bubumaci

Kathy!! Yaaayyy :) :hugs:

How are you feeling? I hope that you get your laptop sorted out soon!

Me ... went in for my second PIO shot today. I have been really feeling the progesterone this time, getting quite tired and bloated. I daren't "feel" - I have at times thought that I am feeling something in my abdomen, but then I try not to think about it. I have had really bizarre dreams the past two nights *lol*

<3


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

bubumaci said:


> Kathy!! Yaaayyy :) :hugs:
> 
> How are you feeling? I hope that you get your laptop sorted out soon!
> 
> Me ... went in for my second PIO shot today. I have been really feeling the progesterone this time, getting quite tired and bloated. I daren't "feel" - I have at times thought that I am feeling something in my abdomen, but then I try not to think about it. I have had really bizarre dreams the past two nights *lol*
> 
> <3

I'm ok...trying not to think about it much...but that's way easier said than done....I had cramping yesterday and just an uncomfortable feeling today...but that's nothing....

how are you with the PIO shots? I take mine faithfully every night at 9 p.m.....last nights shot hurt like hell...but the pain went away fairly quickly....do you by any chance itch where the injection was placed? I tend to itch in those spots but every once in a while....I was allergic to the sesame oil progesterone shots and ended up getting some hives from it...just worried that this will turn into that as well.... :shrug:


----------



## bubumaci

*lol* that's just how I am too :D light cramping in my abdomen / pressure - and trying not to think about it :)

They are OK (as far as injections go) - I only have to have them every 5 days and have to get them done at the clinic (and I have to have the vaginal Utrogest, which I insert 3x2 a day). Bit sore today - but not noticed any itching. I hope that you aren't allergic!!

FX'd for us :) <3


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn- I know what you mean. I've been alternating feedings with formula and breast milk and only have a few bottles in the fridge. If I were to stop supplementing I would pump just enough for him to eat and that would probably not last either. I started taking the herb "Fenugrass" as I heard it helps with milk supply. I think it is definitely helping as I went from pumping 2oz- 4oz in just over 24 hours after starting them. However (sorry TMI) - it gives me slight diarrhea after taking it which is NOT fun. I'm at the stage where I'm questioning what I'm going to do. I feel like a dairy cow living off the clock of when I have to pump and when I have to feed him. And this is while I'm home and not going anywhere. What happens when I start going out?? I know I don't have to pump THIS frequently forever, but it's so damn demanding. 

Kathy- welcome! Love you too! So happy for you:)

Bubu- happy for you also- you'll both be posting about your BFP's soon!!! Xoxo


----------



## never2late70

Bubu and Kathy: praying for you both day and night. When do you test?
Bomo: good luck tomorrow. So excited to hear how your labs and scan go!

Hello everyone!
Angie


----------



## azlissie

Good luck tomorrow, Bomo! This is your cycle 

Kathy and Bubu, I'm really rooting for you both! 

Angie, is your thyroid getting better? Hope you're feeling ok.

Lindsay, the pics of your LO are adorable! He's a major cutie.

Almost, sounds like your doc is just keeping a really close eye on things - better safe than sorry!

MrsC, that's amazing about the girls rolling over! I didn't realize babies did that so young. Glad DH got to see it.

Mama, how are you feeling? Still in the hospital? Feel better soon!

Michelle, Getting, Pink, Sekky, Stinas and everyone else: Hi!! Hope you're all doing well.


----------



## Stinas

Kathy - Sorry about the virus! Thats a bummer! It happens to us all lol 
My PIO spot itches sometimes! Actually a lot more the last two weeks. It could be a bit of an allergic reaction. Keep an eye on it and then tell the nurses when you go in for your visits. 

BUBU - :flower:


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Thank you!! I'm terrified to go tomorrow. This was the appt last cycle when there was first a hint that my lining was going to be difficult. I can't get over worrying that they are going to tell me the same thing tomorrow.


----------



## Stinas

Good luck tom BOMO! I am routing for you and your lining!!!!


----------



## Jenn76

BOMO: I've got my fingers crossed for everything to go well today, good luck. 

Lindsay: That's great that your supply has increased. I know what you mean about the pumping. I hate having to pump every 3 hours, it is stressful when you can't pump and need to. I really hate these middle of the night pumps. I just finished feeding Chris and now I'm pumping and then need to feed Emma. I have been up for an hour already and Chris is still wide awake beside me while I pump and it will probably be another hour to feed Emma and then get them back to sleep. Can't wait for the feeds to decrease at night. 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: Best wishes for Bubu and Kathy :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## sekky

Mamali - thinking of you. Hope you feel better soon.

Good luck today BOMO

Bubu & Kathy - looking forward to seeing your BFPs

Jenn & linds - sorry I can't comment on your BF issues. Hoping to get there soon too

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Lindsay18

BOMO- yay for today girl!!! Ill be thinking of you!!! Xoxo

Jenn- seriously. Ugh lol. We didn't have a great night. I'm not sure what was wrong w Reiken but after his 2am feeding he wouldn't go back to sleep and kept wiggling and crying. Thinking maybe it was gas??? What kind of formula are you supplementing with??
Did u get back to sleep???


----------



## Jenn76

I'm using enfamil but according to the literature I have you can use anything and it is basically the same since the ingredients are government regulated. So we are buying no name brand for now on. I hate formula! It stinks, stains clothes, doesn't last long. I throw tons out because they won't eat it within the hour. 

I did get back to sleep only because I let both babies come to bed with me. Not until about 5am so 3 hours after Chris woke and he was still wide awake at 5. Emma woke at 4 and wouldn't go back to sleep either so I put her in a boppy pillow and Chris slept in my arms. I really hope I can break this habit before they get used to it. I just can't stay up all night right now I'm too exhausted. Looking forward to them feeding less at night and sleeping through. Probably a long way off though, lol!


----------



## bubumaci

Awww - thank you for the wishes :) You are all so sweet :)
I have my first blood test on Tuesday (normally would be Monday, but because I get my last PIO shot on Tuesday, they said I don't need to come in twice) and the second one on Thursday. They always do them 6dp5dt and 9dp5dt. I am not sure whether I will stick to my resolve and not test - I have not tested the last 5 times. Maybe a quick POAS Tuesday morning? :)

Kathy ... how are you feeling? :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn- that stinks!!! I know what you mean about breaking the habit but you have to do what you have to do! And where is DH during all of this... Going to the pediatrician today for his 10 day check up. I want to ask them they're opinion on bottles. He seems to be choking ever time he eats. Scares the shit out of me!!!

So excited:) today Reiken gets to meet my nurse from the clinic that helped us in having him! She bought him a present and is coming over to meet him!


----------



## bubumaci

BOMO - good luck today :) :) :dust: :flower:


----------



## MrsC8776

Jenn76 said:


> Almost: I didn't experience any discomfort with the step b test. I had weekly fluid scans from 36 weeks on which was just normal procedure because I always had a ton of fluid.
> 
> MrsC: that's exciting to hear the girls rolled over when daddy was home. I don't think I heard of the umbilical cord issue you had, not that I can remember. I know you had a scare but I don't think I heard your birth story.
> 
> Lindsay: I've given up on the thought that I can get enough milk to freeze, I still can't feed both babies on my supply. I've supplemented with formula for entire days to try and build up a supply and it depletes in two days once I stop supplementing. Hopefully since you have only one mouth the feed you can get a supply. I have the same pump and it works great.

I haven't written a birth story and sadly I don't think I will be able to. I don't remember much and that breaks my heart. Damn the Mag! I will share that about a week or two after their birth I got test results in my email for the placentas. I didn't know they would be testing anything so when it came in I was a little shocked. Then I looked it over and got pissed, scared and thankful all in a matter of minutes. Apparently Ava (Twin A) had a pretty bad blockage in her umbilical cord. Heres a section of the results... 

Final Pathologic Diagnosis:
Dichorionic twin placentas, delivery:
- Twin A with velamentous three vessel cord and features suggestive of
chronic obstruction
- Twin B with three vessel umbilical cords without funisitis
- Third trimester placentas with accelerated villous maturation

Comment: Twin A cord was inserted into the membranes and sections from the
chorionic plate show medial calcification and fibrosis of fetal vessels
suggestive of mild chronic cord obstruction (slide A4). This may lead to
relative fetal growth restriction. Clinical correlation is recommended.

I then went and googled Velamentous cord insertion since no one was contacting me about these results. Turns out I could have lost Ava had things progressed any further and/or had I delivered them vaginally. I talked to the pediatrician about this at their last appointment and he said there is a very good chance it was seen during my pregnancy but no one said anything because they didn't want me to worry. :dohh: He also said that deliveries likes these are the reason his hair is gray! Anyways, I'm over the shock factor of it and just thankful they are both here and well. That is the umbilical cord issue and most likely the reason she was so much smaller than Emma. Sorry for the long response on that one. 



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Thank you!! I'm terrified to go tomorrow. This was the appt last cycle when there was first a hint that my lining was going to be difficult. I can't get over worrying that they are going to tell me the same thing tomorrow.

Good luck today! You will be PUPO so soon!! 

Mo~ How are you doing? :hugs:

Bubu and Kathy~ I hope those babies are snuggled in and growing! :winkwink:

Lindsay~ We use the dr brown bottles. Loved them at first but now they are just pissing me off. They leak ALL the time! Even if they are put together right they somehow leak. I've lost so much milk because of these bottles. 

To everyone else I hope you are all doing well. :hugs:


----------



## Mamali

BOMO wish you all the best today. 

Kathy and Bubu you are in my thoughts and prayers. 

Hello everyone, am out of the hospital today. Will need to take a week off from work and anything stressful. Hope you guys are all doing good?


----------



## MoBaby

BOMO! GOOD LUCK!! :) Rooting hard for you!!

Mama: glad you are out of the hospital! Feel better! 

I went for my beta this morning and the clinic just called...They told me I had a chemical pregnancy again :( How sad. So that makes 2 chemicals and 2 miscarriages. I did stop the meds before they told me and the re said it would not have made any difference because I was making enough progesterone on my own. So now I am even more sad than I was before. Another baby gone :( Ugh. I don't know what all this means. I am seeing him on the 21st. New RE consult on May 9th.


----------



## MrsC8776

Mamali~ I'm glad you are out of the hospital now. 

Mo~ :hugs: I'm so so sorry.


----------



## MoBaby

I guess that explains the crazy heavy period right now and the crazy bad cramps. Sigh. I felt better thinking it was a BFN. Now I question me stopping the meds too early even though RE said it would not have made a difference.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Oh Mo.... I am SO sorry!!!! I'm glad you have a consult with the new RE soon!

AFM.... Just left my appt... My lining is at 7.35 which isn't as close to 8 or higher as they would like, but it's better than the 6 it was this time during last cycle. I'm waiting for my e2 levels to see if they want to push the FET back a week or if it is still on May 13.

I hope you all have an AMAZING Friday!!


----------



## Jenn76

Lindsay: Have you tried Dr Brown's with a premie nipple? We had the same issue with Chris plus power spit ups from drinking too fast and these help. 

MrsC: That's crazy that they did those tests without telling you. I wonder if they did notice during your pregnancy but did keep it from you. I'd be pissed too. Glad it all worked out. 

Mobaby: :hugs: I'm sorry this has happened to you again. I hope you do get answers in you fu. Good luck at your second opinion appointment I hope they can give you a different plan that will finally give you a forever baby. 

Mamali: Glad to hear you're home. Rest up and drink lots of fluids. 

BOMO: Glad to hear your appointment was better then the last one. FX this cycle goes as planned.


----------



## michelle01

Hi girls! TGIF! What a long exhausting week.

About the bottles - I used Dr Brown ones for DS and will again for this LO; had to switch the nipple, but I loved these bottles!

Mo - :hugs: so unfair!

Mama - Glad you are home, rest up and take it easy.

az - How are you??

Lindsay - Good luck with the 10 day appt and how awesome your nurse coming to meet Reiken :)

BOMO - That is great your lining was better this time :)

Kathy & Bubu - Thinking of your girls; cannot wait for you to test/get your betas ;)

MrsC - Hi! Hope things are good with you! When is DH having to leave; I know he wasn't there that long this time.

Jenn - I am sure you can break that sleeping pattern, but you also have to think about you too; you need to get some sleep!! 

Almost - How are you? Sounds like they are monitoring you closely and that is a great thing ;)

Angie - Hi girl ;)

Sekky, Pink, Stinas & everyone else, how are you?

I am so glad this week is coming to an end; its been crazy. I have been so stressed out. And I think I am having braxton hicks :wacko: And oh, the back pain, HOLY MOLY, how can I alleviate this or can I? I have had to cut my workouts down to 3 days because it is getting harder to do 4 days, my back is always hurting :( Any suggestions?


----------



## Stinas

Hi ladies! 
Ultrasound didn't go we'll today. I don't know what to think. I'm super upset but still holding on to hope. 
She found heartbeats again but said they were really slow. She seemed surprised that I was not spotting or bleeding and continued on talking about a D&C. One baby was measuring on point and the other slightly smaller. 
I go back again on Sunday. She didn't seem too positive. 

I'm really upset. Like wtf can't we catch a break?! 
I'm really hoping everything turns around. 
Does anyone know anything about this?


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Oh no Stinas!!! I'm hoping that things look better on Sunday!!! Big hugs!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Stinas said:


> Hi ladies!
> Ultrasound didn't go we'll today. I don't know what to think. I'm super upset but still holding on to hope.
> She found heartbeats again but said they were really slow. She seemed surprised that I was not spotting or bleeding and continued on talking about a D&C. One baby was measuring on point and the other slightly smaller.
> I go back again on Sunday. She didn't seem too positive.
> 
> I'm really upset. Like wtf can't we catch a break?!
> I'm really hoping everything turns around.
> Does anyone know anything about this?

Stinas...I'm praying for you sweetie...stay positive! I know easier said than done but try to stay as calm as you can....did she give you any other details on why she feels that way...


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Mo...Im so sorry sweetie <3


----------



## MrsC8776

Stinas said:


> Hi ladies!
> Ultrasound didn't go we'll today. I don't know what to think. I'm super upset but still holding on to hope.
> She found heartbeats again but said they were really slow. She seemed surprised that I was not spotting or bleeding and continued on talking about a D&C. One baby was measuring on point and the other slightly smaller.
> I go back again on Sunday. She didn't seem too positive.
> 
> I'm really upset. Like wtf can't we catch a break?!
> I'm really hoping everything turns around.
> Does anyone know anything about this?

:hugs: Anything is possible so don't give up hope! Do you know what the HB's were?


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

never2late70 said:


> Bubu and Kathy: praying for you both day and night. When do you test?
> Bomo: good luck tomorrow. So excited to hear how your labs and scan go!
> 
> Hello everyone!
> Angie

Heyyyyy....Im trying to do this update from my phone and it sucks....lol...I test on May 9th....I'm a bit scared though...lol

How are you feeling?


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

bubumaci said:


> Awww - thank you for the wishes :) You are all so sweet :)
> I have my first blood test on Tuesday (normally would be Monday, but because I get my last PIO shot on Tuesday, they said I don't need to come in twice) and the second one on Thursday. They always do them 6dp5dt and 9dp5dt. I am not sure whether I will stick to my resolve and not test - I have not tested the last 5 times. Maybe a quick POAS Tuesday morning? :)
> 
> Kathy ... how are you feeling? :)

Hi!!! Tuesday is right around the corner!!!!! So excited to hear your update... How are you feeling? 

I had a terrible headache last night and for pretty much all morning....feel a little bit better now...the headache seems to be going away....


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Oh Mo.... I am SO sorry!!!! I'm glad you have a consult with the new RE soon!
> 
> AFM.... Just left my appt... My lining is at 7.35 which isn't as close to 8 or higher as they would like, but it's better than the 6 it was this time during last cycle. I'm waiting for my e2 levels to see if they want to push the FET back a week or if it is still on May 13.
> 
> I hope you all have an AMAZING Friday!!

Yayyyy! I'm glad your appointment was positive!!!! I can't wait for three 13th for you!!! Have everything crossed that the plan still holds for the 13th <3


----------



## MoBaby

Oh God Stinas. Oh my. I dont even know what to say.I just want to cry for you! How slow are we talking??. I will pray that everything continues to go smooth.


----------



## michelle01

Oh Stinas.....why would she even talk to you about a d&c?? What were the hbs and what where they measuring at? I am praying so hard for you :hugs:


----------



## Jenn76

Stinas: :hugs: Hold strong and try and remain positive it doesn't sound to me that you have no hope. I've heard of slow HB's improving before and if the babies aren't measuring that far behind I think they will improve. It's still so early and I can't believe they mentioned a d&c. When do you go back again. I'm praying for you and your LO's


----------



## bubumaci

Mo ... :hugs: ... I really feel for you! :(


----------



## never2late70

Stinas: I am absolutely crushed to even think that something may be going wrong :cry:, but I will pray for you and your babies :hugs:


----------



## never2late70

MO: I am so sorry..:hugs:

BOMO: keep the faith :hugs:


----------



## bubumaci

Stinas ... I am a bit shocked by your doctor's attitude! :hugs: My fingers are crossed that they were just having a slower moment!!

Kathy - I have been sleeping heaps! *lol* I asked to be written off for the rest of the week after the transfer. Wednesday was a bank holiday and so I had yesterday and today off. When DH has got up in the mornings I have read a few chapters and then slept! This afternoon I laid down to watch an episode of Law and Order and decided to doze afterwards. Other than that, really crazy dreams - and pressure / cramping in my abdomen and I keep praying that it is a good sign!


----------



## never2late70

I have a question, after embryo transfer are you supposed to stay off of work, or on bed rest? Like what activity level should you be at? Just trying to plan if I need time off work other than the transfer date?


----------



## notoptimistic

Stinas - was it a doctor who did the ultrasound or just a tech? Have you spoken to your doctor yet?


----------



## notoptimistic

Never - I was told no bed rest required and I could resume all regular activity. Despite that I did take it easy and get a lot of rest after the transfer but went back to work the next day!


----------



## bubumaci

Angie - you can do everything normally. You don't need time off. In the past, I haven't even taken time off after retrieval - nor after transfer, except in August. This time, I just wanted to take it easy both after retrieval in February, as well as now - but that was my personal decision - nothing medical necessitated it :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Mo- I am so so sorry. Thinking of you xoxo

Stinas- are you serious?! They saw heartbeats and still mentioned a D&C?! That's ridiculous!!! I really hope whoever you talked to is just a moron and you get better news Sunday. 

Mrs, Jenn, and Michelle- so funny before I read your responses , I went to the store and bought the Dr Browns bottles. I hope I don't have the leaking experience. He just had his first one and did pretty well but still choked lol. Maybe ill try the premie nipples. 

His appt went great! He is measuring in the 75th percentile for length at 21 inches and the 25th percentile for weight at 7lbs 9oz. They're thrilled with his stats!! Yay:)


----------



## MrsC8776

Lindsay18 said:


> Mo- I am so so sorry. Thinking of you xoxo
> 
> Stinas- are you serious?! They saw heartbeats and still mentioned a D&C?! That's ridiculous!!! I really hope whoever you talked to is just a moron and you get better news Sunday.
> 
> Mrs, Jenn, and Michelle- so funny before I read your responses , I went to the store and bought the Dr Browns bottles. I hope I don't have the leaking experience. He just had his first one and did pretty well but still choked lol. Maybe ill try the premie nipples.
> 
> His appt went great! He is measuring in the 75th percentile for length at 21 inches and the 25th percentile for weight at 7lbs 9oz. They're thrilled with his stats!! Yay:)

Ava had to use the premie nipples as well. I just got her off them. I think I ordered mine from diapers.com. I get everything from there because its 1-2 days shipping. That works best because... Well getting to the store can be difficult sometimes. Now if only the grocery store would deliver! :haha:


----------



## Lindsay18

Haha Mrs! Get that hubby if yours out to the store while he's home:) or you take a trip to get out of the house lol.


----------



## azlissie

Mo, I am so sorry - I'm sure it's much harder to know that it was a failed pregnancy instead of it just not happening in the first place. I'm really hoping the new RE has some insight for you.

Stinas, I can totally see why you're upset - that woman sounds kind of insensitive. My RE told me he didn't measure heartbeats at first because it made people more nervous than they needed to be. He was just happy that there was a heartbeat and that was good enough. I hope you get better news on Sunday!

Bubu, I think it sounds promising that you've got some abdominal pains, especially since this was a FET. Fx'd!

Mama, glad to hear you're home from the hospital. Rest up!

Lindsay, sorry Reiken isn't doing so well at night but it sounds like he's growing well and he's totally adorable so I'm sure it's easy to forgive a little fussiness.

Michelle, I totally feel you on the back pain. I ordered a maternity belt from Amazon that will hopefully be delivered soon - I figured it was worth a shot for $15. I did a prenatal massage that felt great but the results didn't last very long. I'm using much firmer pillows to prop myself when I sleep and I quit sitting on my soft, smooshy couch so things have been a little better the last couple of days. Hope you can find some relief!

AFM, a couple friends at work threw me a shower today and it was great. It really meant a lot to me that my co-workers would show up, especially since I'm not exactly real outgoing and sociable at work. I got some great kids' books, a couple cute outfits and toys, and a ton of diapers - I think I ended up with about 15 packages! Mostly size 1 but I'm sure they'll come in handy.

Hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## Stinas

Thanks for all your positive thoughts! 
It was actually my doc, I wish it was a tech. 
I go back in Sunday morning. What a way to start off my Easter weekend. Hoping for an Easter miracle is all I can do I guess. 
Dh went to work and came back within twenty min, took us both off the schedule for the night. 

She didn't say what the heartbeats were. Just that they are not as strong as they should be or that she would like them to be. 
One was measuring on point but was hard to find the beat, the other was smaller and easier to find the beat. 

I'm sooo upset and frustrated. 
Sorry for the no personals. Being a couch potato on my phone right now.


----------



## MrsC8776

Lindsay~ hubby does go to the store thankfully. He also does all the cooking so that's nice. When he's gone is when it becomes difficult. 

Azlissie~ that's great that they threw you a shower!

Stinas~ I think it's crap that she didn't tell you what they were. Some hb's are just slower. Please try to stay strong and see what they say on Sunday. You are in my thoughts. :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

Thank you MrsC! I really hope they were just being lazy.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Mo - I'm really sorry your cycle ended the way it did :( I hope you're new RE can offer you some answers and new options. 

Stinas - I hope things turn around on Sunday for you. My first cycle the fetal pole was measuring really small and the heartbeat was slow. They said to me it was about 70 bpm. I think if its over 90 bpm then you're in with a good chance. Got everything crossed for you. I know how awful you're feeling :hugs:

To all the ladies struggling with bf/ pumping. I've given up! I do feel bad as my babas are only 3 weeks but I also feel like I need to get some rest and I really want to enjoy them and don't wanna miss this time by being exhausted.

Bubu - I had crazy dreams on my bfp cycles :)

Hope everyone else is doing well?


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Good Morning all!

How are you all doing today? Hopefully well! It is gorgeously sunny and Opening Day of boating here this weekend so I'm heading out on the water in a little while.

I heard from the nurse last night. My e2 level was 745 and my lining was 7.35. My FET was confirmed for May 13. I'm feeling pessimistically optimistic.


----------



## Jenn76

Lindsay: That's great growth, he is that same as Chris at 3w4do. Definitely get the preemie nipples they help with the gulping. 

Stinas: My clinic won't check HB's that early, I went in at 8 weeks and they would only show me them not measure them. I'm really hoping it is too soon to be concerned and that tomorrow brings a better scan. :hugs:

Azlissie: Yeah for a surprise shower, so nice that your co-workers did that. 

Pink: I've considered giving up too but I'm still pumping. I do skip sessions a lot and usually only pump every 4 hours at most. I'm exhausted too and it's really starting to take a toll on me. 

BOMO: That's great news that you have a date, not much longer now!!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Good Morning all!
> 
> How are you all doing today? Hopefully well! It is gorgeously sunny and Opening Day of boating here this weekend so I'm heading out on the water in a little while.
> 
> I heard from the nurse last night. My e2 level was 745 and my lining was 7.35. My FET was confirmed for May 13. I'm feeling pessimistically optimistic.

Awesome news Bomo!!!!!! Thats right around the corner!


----------



## honeycheeks

Hi everyone, I have just spent the last one hour reading up on all posts.

Yay for all the amazing babies who are doing great.

Mo - Im sorry it happened again. I hope you can find some answers. I had 4 chemical pregnancies too and don't have any answers. We did all the testing and nothing came out wrong. 

Bubu - how have you been. Fingers crossed for your beta. I have a very positive feeling about this time.

Stinas - I cant believe your doc was being so insensitive. I hope things take a positive turn on Sunday. 

AFM - this last time , after the transfer my food preferences changed and the worst thing happened. I HATE CHOCOLATE now. I cant even believe that. Chocolate is like the love of my life. I would give anything for the finest dark chocolate and now I cant stand it. It has been 2 months since and I still cant eat chocolate. I feel like a changed person and am not loving it. I miss the old me. Add that that to the frustrations of all the failed IVF cycles.

With each of my earlier (chemical) pregnancies I have had weird food cravings / aversions and they usually went away when the chemical happened. This time though has been a chocolate disaster. Ah! I forgot to mention, add coffee to that list. So I hate all that once used to be my favorite.


----------



## Stinas

Thanks everyone!
I really do hope its nothing! I feel its still early. Pray things turn around for tom.


----------



## Jenn76

Honey that is weird! I loved sweets prior to pregnancy and during pregnancy didn't want them at all but now I'm back to loving them again. I kind of wish it had stuck with me because lord knows I don't need the sweets. My biggest weakness is caramel anything. How are you doing? Are you cycling again soon?

AFM: Emma and Chris are 1 month today! Hard to believe a month has passed already. I had another episode yesterday where I got nauseous and passed out. It really freaked me out because minutes earlier I was holding Chris and when it happened it was so quick I did not realize I was going to pass out. I guess I'm just worn out and the lack of sleep is getting to me. After that my parents watched the babies so I could take a nap yesterday. :happydance: DH and I decided to stop the bed sleeping after hearing about someone my cousin knows smothering their baby to death that way. It freaked me out so as of tonight I'm not going to let them sleep with us anymore. Praying they won't keep me up all night.


----------



## azlissie

Jenn, I can't believe the babies are 1 month old already! They're doing so well. I have read a few stories about babies getting smothered so I think I'll be too nervous to co-sleep, but like you said, you have to get a good night's sleep somehow. Good luck!

Bomo, best of luck on the 13th!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Pink- I do not blame you at all!!! I've thought about giving up pumping but it's going ok right now. I'm just not sure how its going to work when I start taking him out and doing things. We will see. 

Jenn- I can NOT believe they're a month already!!! Omg another episode?! You need to get more rest girl!!! That's not good at all. When do you go to get checked out?!

Honey- that SUCKS!!! I'm so sorry! Hopefully it will pass and soon! 

Stinas - thinking about you for tomorrow. Xoxo

Kathy- love u girl! 

Our newborn slideshow came in!!! 
https://tanyacharlesworthphoto.myshowit.com/reiken/index.html


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Stinas.....my heart is with you...xoxoxo


----------



## honeycheeks

Weird how the body changes so much with each pregnancy. I know I dont need all the chocolate in this world, but I still miss not being able to enjoy them. And weird still, I keep trying a chocolate every other day hoping to like it . So its not even like I am staying away from chocolate lol.

Jenn. I just cant believe its a month already, I remember them just being born. Its scary that you suddenly passes out. I hope you get the needed sleep and rest.

Lindsay - Reiken is so adorable.

Stinas - Fingers crossed for your appointment today.

AFM- I will be starting again in August. I have my semester finals before that . So I guess I will be busy studying until then.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Jenn - I hope you are ok? I was thinking about you earlier- you had a pretty tough labour with your heart and everything and then you DH hasn't been supportive since and you've had to do everything. I think it's probably all too much for you and the passing out is your bodies way of saying I can't cope. I know as a twin mummy that you want to do everything for the babies and get it right but you also have to look after you. If you're not ok then you don't have the energy to look after them. This is why I gave up breast feeding and pumping. I have to be ok to make sure I have the energy to make them ok. I hope that makes sense. I guess what I'm trying to say is you need to look after yourself too and give yourself a break. Can you get a friend or your folks to come and do a night for you with the babies so you can get a proper sleep? My DH did the 11pm feeds last night and I slept from 9-3 and feel totally different today. Look after yourself too :hugs:

Stinas - got everything crossed for you today girl.


----------



## MoBaby

Stinas! Everything crossed for you!!


----------



## bubumaci

Honey - thank you! I hope you are right :) I've been OK - still having the abdominal pressure / light cramping and bizarre dreams, but other than that - I daren't try to interpret (although I must admit, I have a good feeling). That's interesting that you still don't like chocolate! Even if it is not beneficial to the figure, it definitely is good for the "feelgood" feel :)

Stinas - thinking of you today xxx


----------



## Jenn76

Bubu: I hope those feelings are all good signs of a positive result on Tuesday!

Lindsay: Reiken is adorable. My appointments are all this month starting on the 13th.

Pink: I'm afraid my episodes are linked with BFing. I've had constant headaches since my milk came in and I think they are making me nauseous so I'm torn about continuing to pump. For now I'm going to continue but talk to my doctor. I'm having testing done starting the 13th so if I have an episode while on the 24hr monitor that would actually help. My parents are going to give me a break again today so I can sleep. I want to have DH take on a feeding at night too but since he's been sick and tired as well he usually goes to bed before that 11pm feeding. 

Honey: Sept will be here in no time. 

So last night was a flop, went to bed at 11 and woken at 12. Couldn't get Emma asleep so after hours of trying I accidentally fell asleep with her in my arms. :dohh: hoping tonight goes better. I'm determined to get these babies sleeping in their crib at night!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Thinking of you today Stinas!!!!


----------



## never2late70

Stinas: praying for you love.


----------



## bubumaci

Just wondering - has anyone heard anything from DrS? We haven't heard from her for ages...

Stinas ... still thinking of you :flower:


----------



## MrsC8776

Honey~ it's good to hear from you. I hope the time passes quickly for you so that you can get started again. 

Jenn~ how scary to have another episode! I hope you are ok. About the sleeping issues... We have them sometimes as well. Not as many as before but it still happens. Have you tried a white noise machine? I have an app on my phone that was a huge help! There's one setting on there that is a heartbeat. Emma only fell asleep to that for the first month and a half. I think it's because age was closer to my heart so the noise calmed her and helped her sleep. You should give it a try. 

Stinas~ I hope you got some better news today. Thinking of you! 

BOMO~ not much longer!!

Lindsay~ the pictures are amazing! Such a happy little man! 

Sorry if I missed anyone I'm on my phone and trying to play catch up. Thinking of you all! :hugs: hubby leaves on the 8th so we don't have much longer but trying to enjoy every hectic minute. :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Thanks Jenn and Mrs!!

I second the noise machine. We bought one w a few noises. We use the white noise one but there are others to choose from. Puts him right to sleep. And DH too lol. 

Jenn- if it's linked to BFing- then NOT WORTH IT. You need to be 200% with all you're dealing with at home. 

Mrs- the baby pics are adorable!!! I love the one with your hubby in uniform!!!


----------



## Jenn76

Thanks! We have a white noise machine and do use it at night. I'm not sure if it does make any difference as we have used it since day one. I know I can't put an awake baby in the crib and turn it on and have them suddenly settle. Both my babies need to be sleeping prior to going in the crib and Emma has to be in deep sleep. I think my main issue is that they have their days and nights mixed up.


----------



## never2late70

I have been on here at least 50 times, waiting for a report from Stinas. Im worried sick :(


----------



## Tella

Bubumaci, I love your chart! Fxd for good news soon! When is your beta? 

Stinas, fxd for you!

Gl to all you other ladies :hugs:


----------



## bubumaci

I keep looking for a report from Stinas too ... :flower:

Tella :hugs: thank you! Normally would have a blood test tomorrow, but because I need to get the progesterone shots done at the clinic, they said I can come in on Tuesday for the first blood test (so at 7dp5dt) - they usually do 6dp5dt and 9dp5dt (so for me Tuesday and Thursday) ... :)


----------



## bubumaci

Lindsay, how can I look at all Reiken's pictures? I get the front page, but can't watch the slideshow... xxx


----------



## Mamali

I've been checking in too, even though not posting, for an update from Stinas. Thinking of you dear. 

Bubu hope to hear your BFP dear, can't wait already. 

Kathy you too, when are you testing?

BOMO yayy for an official date, have everything crossed for you.

Hello everyone, sorry I don't post much. The 'morning sickness' is just kicking in. I've been nauseous, exhausted, very moody, and feeling sick, all day not just in the mornings. So pls know that am here rooting for you all even if you don't see my posts, but i'll try to post as much as i can when am feeling ok, so sorry about that. Massive :hugs: and :kiss: to you all.


----------



## Lindsay18

Bubu- you have to have an updated flash and java script. I had to update mine too lol. Let me know!

UPDATE FROM STINAS:
She said she wouldn't be able to get on here until later so I will update for her:
Same news really. They are measuring 6w5d one 6w3d and the doctor didn't really see heartbeats. Her HSG went up from 55k to 77k, so she wants her to go to another place for another scan, but most likely will be doing a D&C by Wednesday. She's pretty much 90% sure they are not viable, but for piece of mind wants her to go get a more advanced scan since her levels are increasing by a good amount.


----------



## MoBaby

:( I feel so bad for Stinas! So sad. Hopefully the more advanced scan shows hbs.


----------



## never2late70

Stinas: im so so sorry:cry:
Still praying for the best


----------



## almosthere

praying for you and your little beans stinas <3 xoxoxxo


----------



## Mamali

Oh my God Stinas, that's just awful :cry:. Hoping for a miracle for you dear :hugs:.


----------



## Jenn76

OMG I truly hope this is all just a mistake and both babies are fine. I'm so sorry that you have to go through this Stinas, all my thoughts and prayers are with you. :hugs:


----------



## GettingBroody

Oh Stinas.... I'm so so sorry. Sending so many :hugs: and praying for better news from the next scan.


----------



## Stinas

Thanks Lindsay for updating for me! 
Thank you all for your kind words. I think
I'm more mad than upset at this point. Like why can't I just catch a freakin break?! 
I tried my hardest to find a heartbeat, but I saw myself, nothing. She does not know why my HSG is going up that much, but getting another advanced scan will help with piece of mind. 
These babies were just not meant to be I guess. I wish they were, oh god I do, but if they are not healthy I would not want to bring them into the world.


----------



## azlissie

Stinas, I am so very sorry. I have no words to make you feel better, but know that you are in my thoughts. :hugs:


----------



## MrsC8776

Stinas I'm so very sorry. :hugs: When is the next scan? I hope they find a reason for your HCG continuing to rise.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Stinas...my heart breaks for you sweetheart....you're in my prayers <3


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Oh Stinas, I'm so sorry!!!


----------



## honeycheeks

Oh Stinas - Thats so awful. But I hope the second opinion says something better. Hope the hCG rising is a good thing and the little ones were just hiding their hbs.


----------



## Stinas

Thanks everyone! 
I have to call this other place Tom am to see if they can take me right away. Hopefully they can so I can get this all figured out.


----------



## bubumaci

Stinas, I am at a loss for words! I am so very sorry that you are having to go through this! All fingers and toes are crossed that your special scan today can give you better results! Sending huge hugs your way xxx


----------



## bubumaci

Lindsay, I have tried that - updated everything, but I still get to look in awe at the first picture ;) Oh well, I have enjoyed quite a few of your little sweetiepie on FB :)


----------



## Pink gerbera

Stinas - I'm so unbelievably sorry :( This is EXACTLY what happened to me in my first cycle. My hormones continued to rise too but our outcome wasn't good :( Please take comfort and faith that you got pregnant so can again and my next cycle was the one that worked. They told me the d&c helped my lining so the next babies implanted better. I really feel for you because I truly know how you feel and it's so cruel and unfair. :hugs:

Bubu - got everything crossed for you for tomorrow :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Bubu- oh man! I will be posting the pictures from the sideshow as soon as I get the disc!


----------



## honeycheeks

Lindsay - I couldn't see the entire slideshow either.but he is a real cutie pie.

Bubu good luck for tomorrow

Stinas- I am praying for the little ones to grow healthy.


----------



## michelle01

Stinas - I am soooo very sorry :hugs: I am praying that things turn out better with a more advanced scan. But like Pink said, you got pg once, you can again! This also happened to me my first IVF cycle, so I know how you are feeling; it is so unfair.

Lindsay - He is adorable, but I could only see the first pic as well! Cannot wait to see the others.

Jenn - Hope you are doing better! You do have to worry about YOU too!!! 

Bubu - Good luck tomorrow ;)

Hope everyone else is doing good! I go in today for my glucose test; just praying it goes well.


----------



## honeycheeks

Good luck michelle for the glucose tolerance test


----------



## bubumaci

Good luck Michelle!
I am sure you all won't think I'm crazy!! I have been "praying" almost non-stop the past couple of days ... goes like this "please let the feelings I am feeling be our baby/babies". It is insane! Every little thing could be a symptom (like need to go to the loo so much more often, but not that much coming out - even during the night ... my temperature curve is doing the right thing - but it always does, more or less, with Progesterone supplements - although this curve does seem to be more promising - the "cramping" ... feeling tired .. which progesterone supplements causes too) and I just keep wishing that it is not wishful thinking. And then the cramping / pressure feeling goes away, and I wonder whether or not I imagined it ... or if it is just early signs for AF after all.

You all can associate - some have had to struggle more than others, but the feelings won't be different ... I want this so much ... I have been feeling positive and had a good-ish feeling the past few days. And yet I am terrified of that blood test tomorrow, in case it says what I don't want it to say ...

Stinas Honey - when do you get that advanced scan and opinion? I am really so hoping that everything is going to be OK!! :hugs:


----------



## Lindsay18

Michelle- best of luck with the sugar test!!!

Bubu- you're adorable. We can all relate and everything you're doing helps! I have a really good feeling you will be reporting your BFP tomorrow. Can't wait to hear!!! Xoxo

AFM- Reiken was up since 12:30am seemed super gassy and has bad diaper rash. I'm so exhausted and feel so bad that I couldn't do much but hold him (which calmed him down a bit). Called the dr and am bringing him in at noon. Hoping for something to help!


----------



## azlissie

Bubu, all those symptoms sound good to me! I think there's definitely some amount of intuition involved - if you just "feel different" this time as opposed to the others, there's probably a good reason for that. On my last round I had a much more positive feeling and I just knew the test was going to be positive. Keeping my fx'd for you!

For Lindsay's slide show, it didn't work for me in Google Chrome but it worked just fine in Internet Explorer - maybe try a different browser?

Stinas, thinking about you today. :hugs:


----------



## honeycheeks

Bubu- Az is right. If you feel different or more positive then I think this definitely is it. We have gone through this more than a couple of times to know when it feels right. I am praying for you too honey! I just cant wait to hear you shout that you are a teeny bit pregnant. And I really have a great positive feeling for you. And my intuitions are quite strong and I like to believe I am right this time too. 

Lindsay -I tried Internet Explorer and Chrome. Dint work for me. Its upsetting that Reiken is not so well. I hope he calms down to a happy baby pretty soon.


----------



## MoBaby

Bubu: I think that all sounds promising!! I know you dont normally POAS but maybe you could :) I know you have a blood test tomorrow. FX for you!!!!


----------



## bubumaci

To be honest, I am trying to remember. In one of the previous cycles I felt quite positive - pretty sure that I felt some cramping (woke up from it) one time... but I don't remember it being as consistent as now. And I don't remember having to go to the loo as frequently (for so little) *lol*
I've compared my temperature curve with previous FETs (and ICSI cycles) and even though my temperature is always higher in the luteal phase, it hasn't been such a nice curve as this cycle. But again, I don't want to read too much into it. Fertility friend has said today (it might change it's mind tomorrow *lol*) that it is possibly triphasic on day 28 which was 8 dpo (3dp5dt).
The one thing that I think is rather strange and even DH has asked me "what's up with that" ... he has a habit of rubbing my tummy quite "aggressively" and has done for quite some time (years) ... his way of telling me that my belly is too big (on top of all the verbal comments he has made over the years). I have actually become incredibly sensitive about it and have in the past hit his hand away, because I am so fed up about the comments. Especially, since I have not been able to influence my weight yo-yo-ing since taking the hormones. Since about Thursday or Friday, if I am lying down in bed / on the couch and he comes near to sit by me, my arm / hand automatically wanders to my belly subconsciously, so that he can't touch me there! He actually asked me yesterday I think, why I'm doing that and I told him that I'm not doing it consciously. It's almost like I feel the need to protect my belly... *or is that wishful thinking again*?

Mo .. I have been toying with the idea of POAS tomorrow morning - I only have a digital and I am concerned that it is not sensitive enough. But I might do it anyway. Checked the date today and *LOOOL* it has actually expired. That's how long I've had it. There were two in the pack and I have one left. So I am thinking - what the heck. Might as well and might even get a nice surprise. My main concern is, because of all the weeing I've been doing (TMI), even getting up during the night - there is not that much coming out and I don't know if I can get a 5 second stream going :D :D :D

Oh ... didn't we say that all bad things come in threes? And how I had already had the two things (sister in law getting pregnant ... my Grandma being really sick) ... my Mother was in hospital all last week getting checked out ... and received the results today. She has lung cancer and it has metastasized to her liver. (We are talking unfortunately about a medium smoker and medium drinker). She has a very positive mental attitude, is not interested by it and is convinced that she can fight it with alternative medicine and her mental state. Since I know there is no point in trying to force anything else onto her, I am supporting her approach .... she goes in some time this week to have her lungs checked out (probably biopsy).

So ... it really would be nice from the Universe to give me some positive news tomorrow...

Anyway ... off to teach, my lovelies. xxx


----------



## MoBaby

Sorry about your mom :( hopefully they can offer her some good treatments. Bad things do come in 3s; ive had my 2 and still waiting for 3. I'm worried it's going to be thursday at my new re when he says he can't help me or something. Lol at expired test.


----------



## sekky

Hello ladies. MIA these past few days but I have been stalking. Nothing new happening with me.

Bubu hoping tomorrow brings good news for you.

Stinas really wish ttc can be drama free. You deserve your forever babies sweetie. Praying you get good news soon.

Mamali glad you are out of the hospital and feeling so much better

Mrs, pink, jenn, lulu and linds how are you baby mamas doing?

Kathy how is the tww going for ya. When is your beta?

Az, almost and Michelle hope you and your LOs are doing great.

BOMO your transfer in on 13th right? Hoping I got that right and this cycle brings you your BFP. 

Angie - how are you too dear? Hope work isn't as hectic again

If I forgot anyone my apologies but know that am thinking of all you amazing ladies


----------



## sekky

Oh Bubu sorry about your mom and hoping her belief helps in fighting it.

Tella congrats on your BFP so happy for you and DH


----------



## Jenn76

Bubu: Sorry to hear about your mother, cancer is such a horrible disease. :hugs: I hope she gets treatment and recovers from it. I also hope the feelings are intuition. That's horrible that your DH makes comments about you belly like that, men are morons! Man all the crap you have put your body through with these IVF cycles he should commending you not making you feel bad. Praying for you to get a BFP tomorrow. 

Michelle: Good luck with your glucose test! 

Lindsay: I hope Reiken is okay. Both of my babies had bad rashes from the ointment I was using on them I switched to another brand and everything is good now. 

AFM: I went to the dr today about my episodes, had three in total this weekend, so she is ordering some blood work. We both think it's just my bodies way of saying I'm over doing it. I managed to get about 4 hours sleep last night. I talked to DH about him looking after the babies for the 10pm feeding by himself and he agreed. This way I can go to bed at about 8 and sleep until the 2am feeding. Praying this works, because it really scares me to keep fainting. The shitty thing is that because of this I still can't drive and I have to get people to drive me to all these appointments. 

On a good note Emma is able to hold her head up now and look in all directions. Chis's neck is still a bit weak but he can hold it briefly. Looking forward to them both hitting that milestone. Took some one month pics this weekend, posted them on FB and will add a few here to see. They wouldn't quite cooperate but after taking like 200 pics we did get a few good ones.


----------



## Jenn76

Here they are.
 



Attached Files:







Emma and Chris.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 16









Chris and Emma.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 13









Cranky Babies.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 15









Sleepy Babies.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## MoBaby

Jenn babies are absolutely adorable!! <3! sorry about your episodes :(


----------



## Lindsay18

Back from the Dr. She gave us some paste for his diaper rash and I got drops for the gas. Really hoping it all helps. I hate seeing him in pain. 

Jenn- what brand did you use ? The pictures are amazing! So cute!!! So glad DH is doing the 10pm feeding!

Bubu- ugh you really are dealing with enough!!! I am so so sorry about your mom. Hopefully they'll find something she is willing to do to get better! You should rub DH's belly right back lol. That's so insensitive.


----------



## never2late70

BUBU and Kathy: You two are soooo strong! I would have been peeing on a stick from day 1..bahahaha!! :dohh:


----------



## Stinas

Thank you ladies! I go in tom at 9:30. I am most likely doing the D&C wed afternoon, depending on tom scan that is. 
I am kind of ok about it all. It just was not meant to be. I would much rather have it now than later or after birth find out something was wrong. It sucks, but I cant be selfish about it, wanting something that was just not meant to be. 
We will try again Aug/Sept. I need a little break, plus I believe after D&C she said 4-6weeks for your uterus to relax/heal. 

Jenn - They are just too cute!


----------



## MoBaby

Stinas you have a great attitude about everything. I hate this for you :( I'd say to wait 3 months after d/c to try again. I've had 2 and my uterus wasn't ready until then. I think that's why I just had a chemical; I needed 1 more cycle but I didn't want to wait.


----------



## MrsC8776

michelle01 said:


> Stinas - I am soooo very sorry :hugs: I am praying that things turn out better with a more advanced scan. But like Pink said, you got pg once, you can again! This also happened to me my first IVF cycle, so I know how you are feeling; it is so unfair.
> 
> Lindsay - He is adorable, but I could only see the first pic as well! Cannot wait to see the others.
> 
> Jenn - Hope you are doing better! You do have to worry about YOU too!!!
> 
> Bubu - Good luck tomorrow ;)
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing good! I go in today for my glucose test; just praying it goes well.

Good luck today! 



bubumaci said:


> To be honest, I am trying to remember. In one of the previous cycles I felt quite positive - pretty sure that I felt some cramping (woke up from it) one time... but I don't remember it being as consistent as now. And I don't remember having to go to the loo as frequently (for so little) *lol*
> I've compared my temperature curve with previous FETs (and ICSI cycles) and even though my temperature is always higher in the luteal phase, it hasn't been such a nice curve as this cycle. But again, I don't want to read too much into it. Fertility friend has said today (it might change it's mind tomorrow *lol*) that it is possibly triphasic on day 28 which was 8 dpo (3dp5dt).
> The one thing that I think is rather strange and even DH has asked me "what's up with that" ... he has a habit of rubbing my tummy quite "aggressively" and has done for quite some time (years) ... his way of telling me that my belly is too big (on top of all the verbal comments he has made over the years). I have actually become incredibly sensitive about it and have in the past hit his hand away, because I am so fed up about the comments. Especially, since I have not been able to influence my weight yo-yo-ing since taking the hormones. Since about Thursday or Friday, if I am lying down in bed / on the couch and he comes near to sit by me, my arm / hand automatically wanders to my belly subconsciously, so that he can't touch me there! He actually asked me yesterday I think, why I'm doing that and I told him that I'm not doing it consciously. It's almost like I feel the need to protect my belly... *or is that wishful thinking again*?
> 
> Mo .. I have been toying with the idea of POAS tomorrow morning - I only have a digital and I am concerned that it is not sensitive enough. But I might do it anyway. Checked the date today and *LOOOL* it has actually expired. That's how long I've had it. There were two in the pack and I have one left. So I am thinking - what the heck. Might as well and might even get a nice surprise. My main concern is, because of all the weeing I've been doing (TMI), even getting up during the night - there is not that much coming out and I don't know if I can get a 5 second stream going :D :D :D
> 
> Oh ... didn't we say that all bad things come in threes? And how I had already had the two things (sister in law getting pregnant ... my Grandma being really sick) ... my Mother was in hospital all last week getting checked out ... and received the results today. She has lung cancer and it has metastasized to her liver. (We are talking unfortunately about a medium smoker and medium drinker). She has a very positive mental attitude, is not interested by it and is convinced that she can fight it with alternative medicine and her mental state. Since I know there is no point in trying to force anything else onto her, I am supporting her approach .... she goes in some time this week to have her lungs checked out (probably biopsy).
> 
> So ... it really would be nice from the Universe to give me some positive news tomorrow...
> 
> Anyway ... off to teach, my lovelies. xxx

:hugs: Sorry about your mom. I hope that theres something that can help her. Good luck tomorrow! 



Jenn76 said:


> Bubu: Sorry to hear about your mother, cancer is such a horrible disease. :hugs: I hope she gets treatment and recovers from it. I also hope the feelings are intuition. That's horrible that your DH makes comments about you belly like that, men are morons! Man all the crap you have put your body through with these IVF cycles he should commending you not making you feel bad. Praying for you to get a BFP tomorrow.
> 
> Michelle: Good luck with your glucose test!
> 
> Lindsay: I hope Reiken is okay. Both of my babies had bad rashes from the ointment I was using on them I switched to another brand and everything is good now.
> 
> AFM: I went to the dr today about my episodes, had three in total this weekend, so she is ordering some blood work. We both think it's just my bodies way of saying I'm over doing it. I managed to get about 4 hours sleep last night. I talked to DH about him looking after the babies for the 10pm feeding by himself and he agreed. This way I can go to bed at about 8 and sleep until the 2am feeding. Praying this works, because it really scares me to keep fainting. The shitty thing is that because of this I still can't drive and I have to get people to drive me to all these appointments.
> 
> On a good note Emma is able to hold her head up now and look in all directions. Chis's neck is still a bit weak but he can hold it briefly. Looking forward to them both hitting that milestone. Took some one month pics this weekend, posted them on FB and will add a few here to see. They wouldn't quite cooperate but after taking like 200 pics we did get a few good ones.

I'm glad your DH is helping with the 10pm feeding. Hopefully more sleep will help with fainting. Some people may think this is a no brainer question but are you eating? Finding time to eat with twins seems impossible sometimes so please make sure you are eating. Love the pics! Your babies are so cute! The crying picture is usually how mine are as well. :dohh:



Lindsay18 said:


> Back from the Dr. She gave us some paste for his diaper rash and I got drops for the gas. Really hoping it all helps. I hate seeing him in pain.
> 
> Jenn- what brand did you use ? The pictures are amazing! So cute!!! So glad DH is doing the 10pm feeding!
> 
> Bubu- ugh you really are dealing with enough!!! I am so so sorry about your mom. Hopefully they'll find something she is willing to do to get better! You should rub DH's belly right back lol. That's so insensitive.

I'm glad you got something to help him. Hopefully it helps. 



Stinas said:


> Thank you ladies! I go in tom at 9:30. I am most likely doing the D&C wed afternoon, depending on tom scan that is.
> I am kind of ok about it all. It just was not meant to be. I would much rather have it now than later or after birth find out something was wrong. It sucks, but I cant be selfish about it, wanting something that was just not meant to be.
> We will try again Aug/Sept. I need a little break, plus I believe after D&C she said 4-6weeks for your uterus to relax/heal.
> 
> Jenn - They are just too cute!

You always have such a great attitude about everything. :hugs: Just incase, I'm not changing anything on the first page until you know for sure.


----------



## bubumaci

Jenn - your babies are just gorgeous! :)

Linds - yep - I have an incredible amount of patience, but I find the comments unacceptable. Especially since I can in no way be described as overweight! True, I have put quite a few kilos on since we started with the treatment, but still have a better figure than most our friends' partners / girlfriends and I find it really disrespectful. It has been the one point where I really get angry.

Stinas - I am totally blown away by your attitude! Huge respect for you! Nevertheless, I do hope still that the D&C will not be necessary on Wednesday morning! :hugs:

Thanks for your wishes ladies! Off to bed. I came home so tired after teaching and could have gone to bed a 9, but decided to play + woke up again! *lol*

xxx tomorrow with hopefully some good news :) (One thing that I find a bit disconcerting is that my boobs don't feel any different whatsoever ... how early one does one / should one feel something?)


----------



## MoBaby

My boobs never hurt or felt different


----------



## almosthere

stinas GL tomorrow <3

jenn-stop it, they are too cute!!! i love the one of them crying together! LOL


----------



## azlissie

Bubu, I'm so sorry to hear about your mom. I hope she can find a good course of treatment. Best of luck with your beta tomorrow!

Stinas, you are amazingly strong. I understand what you are saying about it being better to have this happen now, but it's still just so upsetting. It does sound like taking a break might be good for a couple of months.

Lindsay, I hope little Reiken has a better night! I'm sure the gas and diaper rash made him pretty miserable so hopefully he'll feel better soon.

Kathy, when is your OTD? Good luck!

Hello to everyone else!

AFM, I did the three hour glucose test today. It honestly wasn't bad - it was just boring! I wrote thank you cards to people who came to my work shower and then read most of a new book. I didn't have any nausea or dizziness like I've read some women talking about. Now I just have to hope I pass!! I should know by Weds.

Michelle, how was your test?


----------



## Lindsay18

Bubu- I just want to smack him lol. Best of luck tomorrow - not that you'll need it :)

Az- thanks! Hoping it works!!! The gas medicine already seems to working. Thank goodness!!!

Stinas- xoxo <3


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn- it's 8:00! You better be in bed until 2am and DH better be taking care of that 10pm feeding!!!


----------



## almosthere

Gl tomorrow bubu!


----------



## Stinas

BUBU - Good luck tom!!!!

MrsC - Thanks! Im not ready to take down my ticker yet either....that might take a couple days.

Thanks ladies. I try to be as positive as possible or else I would go nuts. I feel like I have cried enough this year, im over it....plus im not much of a crying person. 

DH & I have decided we are going to do FET in Aug, but not tell family at ll....just kind of say we are doing it later. A good amount of people know (DH's big mouth, plus BIL got excited and told as well).....I dont mind, but now that they know its not working, everyone is all "concerned" about me, which is nice, but they are acting like im going to slit my wrists! like hello people, ive been through the ringer already, if I was going to do something drastic I would have by now dont u think? lol Oh well, I know its just out of the kindness of their heart, but I am kind of a loner when it comes to dealing with things....I like to deal with it alone and in my own way....AKA...SHOPPING! It really does help. lol 
Re reading what I just wrote makes me sound like I do have problems lol oh well.

PS
DH and I just came back from seeing Iron Man 3 in IMAX 3D......I HIGHLY suggest going to see it....only in 3D. I enjoyed it very much!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

azlissie said:


> Bubu, I'm so sorry to hear about your mom. I hope she can find a good course of treatment. Best of luck with your beta tomorrow!
> 
> Stinas, you are amazingly strong. I understand what you are saying about it being better to have this happen now, but it's still just so upsetting. It does sound like taking a break might be good for a couple of months.
> 
> Lindsay, I hope little Reiken has a better night! I'm sure the gas and diaper rash made him pretty miserable so hopefully he'll feel better soon.
> 
> Kathy, when is your OTD? Good luck!
> 
> Hello to everyone else!
> 
> AFM, I did the three hour glucose test today. It honestly wasn't bad - it was just boring! I wrote thank you cards to people who came to my work shower and then read most of a new book. I didn't have any nausea or dizziness like I've read some women talking about. Now I just have to hope I pass!! I should know by Weds.
> 
> Michelle, how was your test?



Hi Az....I test on Thursday.....Im just really nervous....glad u made it through your testing!!!


----------



## bubumaci

Morning Ladies!
Stinas - I wish you all the luck in the world at your appointment today!

Linds - funnily enough, I think he might have taken to heart what I have said recently. He has been really sweet! 

So - I did dig out that clear blue digital test this morning after lying awake in bed for an hour. That is something really bizarre recently - for the past 4-5 days I have been waking up at all hours! Anyway, it came up "Not Pregnant" but somehow I am not too bothered. I had actually really expected it to say something else - but it didn't. It was the only test I had at home (and it had expired in January) and even though it was negative, somehow I still feel confident about the blood test telling us something different (if that makes any sense?).
Did any of you have the waking up in the night / earlier than your normal rhythm?

So, I will be getting ready to drive off to the clinic. All fingers crossed that my morning test was just too early for the digi :)


----------



## MrsC8776

bubumaci said:


> Morning Ladies!
> Stinas - I wish you all the luck in the world at your appointment today!
> 
> Linds - funnily enough, I think he might have taken to heart what I have said recently. He has been really sweet!
> 
> So - I did dig out that clear blue digital test this morning after lying awake in bed for an hour. That is something really bizarre recently - for the past 4-5 days I have been waking up at all hours! Anyway, it came up "Not Pregnant" but somehow I am not too bothered. I had actually really expected it to say something else - but it didn't. It was the only test I had at home (and it had expired in January) and even though it was negative, somehow I still feel confident about the blood test telling us something different (if that makes any sense?).
> Did any of you have the waking up in the night / earlier than your normal rhythm?
> 
> So, I will be getting ready to drive off to the clinic. All fingers crossed that my morning test was just too early for the digi :)

Good luck today! Lets says the result you got is because it's an expired test. :thumbup: Early on I was waking up at all hours. Not being able to go back to sleep after waking at like 3 or 4 in the morning. I can't wait to hear your beta results!! Will you get it today?


----------



## bubumaci

Thanks MrsC.
It was really funny - I saw "Not Pregnant" in the window and promptly thought - that's rubbish, it's wrong, I am :D *hehe* *LOL*
I wonder whether that is a symptom ... really, every night I wake up at all hours ... 3, 4, 5 - sometimes getting back to sleep - or not like this morning.
Also, I feel really hot most of the time and am sweating even more easily than I usually do, but I put that down to the progesterone.

Yup - I will get the results in the online portal in a few hours...


----------



## honeycheeks

Bubu- can't wait to hear your results. I am nervous sick at the moment. 

Stinas when is your advanced scan. I wish I could stay as positive and level headed as you are.

Jenn they are so amazingly cute. I want to hug them.


----------



## bubumaci

Thanks Honey. And you don't know how much I hope that your intuition is right ;)


----------



## bubumaci

... HCG was 2,30 IU/L. :( Still have to go for the second blood test - but it looks like this just isn't meant to be.


----------



## sekky

Oh Bubu. So sorry really hoping this is it for you


----------



## bubumaci

Thanks Sekky - but I just don't believe it any more. :(


----------



## honeycheeks

Oh bubu. I was hoping you have some great levels. :hugs: honey. I dont want to give you false hopes but I stay pray and hope that your levels just began to rise.


----------



## MoBaby

Bubu I'm soo sorry :(


----------



## Jenn76

Lindsay: I was using this hospital formulated stuff called Buttocks Paste and switched to Zincofax. It cleared up in a couple days after using Zincofax. What were the drops they gave you? Prescription or OTC? I think Chris is uncomfortable from gas as well.

MrsC: I do eat my three meals a day but that's about it. I started eating granola bars when I am pumping in between meals and I assume I will be told to start taking iron pills once my bloodwork comes back. I think it's just lack of sleep and stress. As to the crying pic, sometimes you just gotta sit there and laugh when they are both like that. I had one day where nothing I would do would settle them so I shot a video of them screaming at me, I'll torture them with it when they are older. Lol!

Stinas: Wow I'm so proud of you for being able to maintain such a great attitude. You are such a strong lady! I don't think I could go through the same thing and not be a complete mess. A break will do your body good and when you do your cycle in August it will work, and you will be the best mom ever! :hugs:

Bubu: :hugs: I'm still hoping that the next test will give you a better result. It's tough because I feel as if your clinic does the betas very early and there could be hope for the result improving. So I'm praying fir you! Also I'd like to kick your DH in the stomach for trying to make you feel insecure! You look amazing the way you are and he's a jerk for saying anything.

So the 10pm feed was an epic fail, stupid me for actually thinking DH could or would do it. I went to bed at 8:30pm and awoke at 11:30 to Emma crying. DH was asleep on the couch and Christopher was asleep in the swing beside him. As I went to grab Emma's bottle DH woke up and asked me if I had a good sleep. I told him it wasn't long enough, and explained again how I need him to do this feeding. He didn't respond and actually went back to sleep. WTF! So I fed Emma and while doing that Chris woke up and was crying in his swing, DH never even stirred. I was so frustrated and angry!!! I finished with Emma and went to put her in the crib and had another episode. So I called my mom in tears and her and my father came to help me. DH heard me on the phone with them and got up and took Emma from me asking why I didn't wake him. OMG!!!! Argh!!!!! I almost had Emma asleep and after he took her he unswaddled her and got her wide awake. So I was up until 2am trying to settle the babies. If I had just done it myself I could have had them settled by 12:30am.


----------



## bubumaci

Thanks Jenn! 
Actually even if it does seem early - if implantation was going to happen, it would have happened by now, so the results should be 6,5 at a minimum (which is at implantation). Being day 7 after 5 dt, we definitely should be seeing better results. The only reason they need the second test a couple of days later, is to ensure that there has been no ectopic implantation.

As for DH, he was really sweet today, came home early from work with a huge bunch of flowers and some chocolates (because the other day I said that I would like some chocolates). He hasn't made any figure comments in the past couple of days and has been really loving. It is not his intention to make me feel insecure and I have asked him why he says things, when he knows they are insulting and I know that he loves me - he says he doesn't want to upset me, but at that moment it bothers him (that I am pushing my belly out ... which I have also argued about, because I wanted to know what woman in her right mind actually pushes the belly out to make herself look fatter!!) and it just comes out. I have tried to get him to think before he says something and if nothing nice is going to come out, to not say anything at all.
The past week or so, he has been saying that he doesn't deserve me, that I am just too sweet and kind and loving and he thinks these horrible things.

Oh well, he is making an effort at the moment.

As for your DH - I am fuming right now! Really :( :( If I were a cartoon character, steam would be pouring out of my ears! Somehow it must be made clear to him that this is taking a very serious toll on your health and it is to be taken seriously. It is hard work with babies and this work needs to be shared and he has to bloody well pull his weight and get his finger out! Otherwise I will come over and smack him!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Jenn: DH is being a complete JERK! OMG! If my DH did that I would be fuming and like bubu said have steam coming from my ears! Wow. Did he think that having babies was going to be a walk in the park?? Ummm NO. He cant expect you to do everything esp with twins! You made them together time for him to step up to the plate! Maybe he needs to go to some counseling or something with you so he understands how much this is taking out of you and how hurtful he is being. Soo sorry you are dealing with this on top of the health problems.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Jenn....a nice pot of cold water would have helped his ass to get up off the couch once it hit him the face....he would have been wide awake!!! hey...it worked getting my son out of bed one time! he was constantly making me late to work until I had the last straw and threw a cup of cold water on him ....he jumped straight out of bed...I said well the next time it will be a pot...NEVER again did I have a problem....hehehehe....all I have to do is remind him or rattle a pot! and poof he is up! hehehehe...

Wish I could help you with those babies!!! I would have loved tooo!!! hang in there sweetie <3 <3


----------



## MoBaby

Prayin: will you be testing at home before beta? How are you feeling?


----------



## Pink gerbera

Bubu - I'm soo sorry :( I really had everything crossed for you. Don't give up hope, you will be a mummy one day. 

Jenn - seriously your DH is being so awful to you. I really do feel so cross at him! I don't know how you are coping! I'm glad your parents are able to help you but he's just not stepping up. You must feel so torn from wanting him to help but now you have the issue of trusting him to help! I hope you get him to see sense soon!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Bubu. . . I am so sorry! 

Jenn. . . I am so angry at your DH!!! I know I don't know him but oh my goodness!!!


----------



## Stinas

BUBU - Im sorry! Life just works in mysterious ways sometimes. I just dont get it, but we just need to be strong and show them we can make it work! 

Jenn - Do u want me to come kick DH's ass for you? Because I will! lol

Went for my scan today....got the results we were expecting. No HB's and they were still measuring small. D&C scheduled for tom. 
Im glad my doc got me in for tom, I just want it over with. It is what it is, we will try again in Aug I think. 
What makes me mad is that if it was a chromosome thing, like dont even implant and grow....right? grrr....it would have been easier if it was just a BFN. 
We both kind of already had it in our heads that even though we got a BFP, this road was not going to be easy....just because of our history. So I think that alone is making us cope a bit easier. Or maybe we are just both losing it and don't realize it lol 
Got to love life sometimes.


----------



## DaisyQ

Stinas, :hugs: I'm so sorry.


----------



## MoBaby

Stinas: will you be sending off to pathology to confirm a chromosome issue? It has to be, for both of them to be gone. I am so sorry you are dealing with this. Seems like you are holding up very well. Glad you are positive and are looking forward to your next cycle. I am with you with rather have a BFN than deal with BFP then mc. You are right, it is what it is and gotta love what life gives us. Everything happens for a reason, even if we do not agree and unfortunately we cant change most of life's outcomes. Will be thinking about you and praying for you tomorrow.


----------



## MrsC8776

Bubu~ I'm so sorry. I truly hope that your next cycle results in a bfp. 

Stinas~ I was really hoping today would show something different. I'm so sorry you have to go through this. 

:hugs: to both of you ladies

Jenn~ I'm glad your parents are helping you. I often wonder how men can sleep through a crying baby. It happens in my house as well. Hopefully your DH comes around and really sees that you need this rest and help. :hugs:


----------



## michelle01

bubu &#8211; I am sooo very sorry about your mom; but so glad she has such a good attitude. And so sorry about your beta :hugs:

Jenn &#8211; I am so mad that your DH did that to you; what would happen if you ended up in the hospital and he had to take care of both babies??? Seriously, what you are going through, he needs to be supporting and helping you :hugs: And what CUTE pictures; love them. And glad you are getting some tests ran, you need to figure out why you are having the fainting episodes!

Stinas &#8211; I am so very sorry for what you are going through; it just isn&#8217;t fair! Glad you get to get in tomorrow and move on. You are so strong and giving yourself a break is a good idea.

Az &#8211; FX&#8217;ed you pass your 3 hour test ;) My test was ok; not sure if I passed or failed. They told me if I didn&#8217;t hear anything in 48 hours, then I was good. So hopefully no calls ;)

Hope everyone else is good! I have been super busy at work, so I haven't had a lot of time for bnb lately.


----------



## Jenn76

Stinas: I'm so sorry! :hugs: I wish I lived closer so I could invite you over to take out some of that frustration on my DH :haha: You will be in my thoughts and prayers tomorrow, I truly wish things worked out differently. I hope you can atleast get some answers. August will be your time. 

Thanks Ladies!!! I'm loving the water suggestion Kathy! Pink you nailed it I don't feel I can trust him anymore to help even if he was willing to. The babies come first. Mobaby I don't think it's possible for him to not know what I'm going through physically as he witnessed and caught me when I fainted twice. I think he just thinks I should do everything since I am on mat leave and he works. He thinks I can sleep more during the day but they don't sleep a lot at the same time and I use that time to eat, pump, get bottles ready, ect. 

Unfortunately my DH is very selfish, and the kids and me come in second. I know he loves us and maybe one day things will change. He is adopted and his parents world revolved around him so I think that's why he is the way he is. When he got older he learned that his birth mom was an alcoholic and drug addict and messed up the entire pregnancy. She didn't want him and gave him up. She was so out of it during that time that she didn't know who the father was. All of this has changed his life because he grew up thinking his mom was young and wanted to give him a better life. You'd think this would make him want to give his kids the best father ever but i think he now thinks he is defective. 

So anyway I know I get frustrated and make him appear awful but I do think he just needs help. I've mentioned counseling before but he's never agreed to go. If things don't improve I will push more for that.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

MoBaby said:


> Prayin: will you be testing at home before beta? How are you feeling?

Hi Mo....I learned my lesson the last time testing at home....I refuse....lol...too dam chicken to do it....:haha:

I'm doing ok...how are you?


----------



## MoBaby

I'm doing okay. New RE consult in two days. I am trying to compile a list of questions I can print out and bring with me because it will be sooo overwhelming that I need to stay focused! 

Can you ladies help me add questions I may be forgetting?? I havent had to do this before and I have learned all this stuff over the past 2 years with my current RE. I am scared of the new consult! I hope he has a solution and doesnt say we are hopeless :(

Spoiler
IVF questions:

1) Protocol. I responded best to the microdose protocol. In all cycles estrogen was noted to be low after stimming for a few days. Estrogen does respond appropriately but I feel like it should be higher initially. Can we do something to increase the low estrogen? Is this affecting egg quality? We always end up with a good amount of mature eggs. I usually see a good deal of growth after stimming for 5-6 days. 
- I feel like the BCP over-suppress me. Can we avoid birthcontrol pills? 

-How can we ensure more blasts on day 5?

2) Miscarriage. Is there any more testing that needs to be done? I feel like something is missing and we need to find out what that is. Do you only recommend genetic testing on the embryos even though we both have normal karotypes/genetics? 
- Immune testing?
- Clotting testing?
- Uterine biopsy?

3) Sperm. 

-Can we use ejaculated sperm as we have been in the past. We have had enough sperm per sample to fertilize all the eggs. We have a back up supply at current RE. We can leave back-up sample if needed. Current RE was okay with this and we used fresh ejaculated sperm for all 3 IVF cycles. 
- Is the sperm the reason for the miscarriages/failed cycles?
-Do you recommend donor sperm? 
- Who can we see as a second opinion at a urologist. We were not very satisfied with the current urologist. We are not willing to undergo testicular sperm extraction at this time. Are there any further testing that DH needs to have? He has not had an ultrasound. Bloodwork revels only slightly elevated FSH with low testosterone. Should we see an endocrinologist? 
-Testicular torsion/hernia repair: is this most likely the cause for the oligospermia? 
- Repeat SA

4) Embryologist/lab: 
-What methods does the lab use to freeze/thaw. 
- Who is the embryologist? Is there more than one embryologist who work with the IVF lab? 
-What is the success rate of thawing embryos? 
- What percentage per patient do you see blast rate with your lab on average? 

5) Success rate. What is your success rate? I have seen SART but want to know personally your success rate. Success rate in cases like ours?

6) Do you think I can be successful at another full round of IVF? Should I transfer the frozen embryos first before looking into other options?

7) Should we consider IUI with donor sperm vs IVF? 

8) My uterus.
-Do you see any reason why I can't carry a baby with my uterus? Current RE says uterus should not be an issue. Is this the reason why I can't stay pregnant? Current RE says blood flow is perfect to uterus and size is relatively normal compared to someone with a normal uterus.
-Do I need a HSG. Would prefer not to do this. Have had multiple saline sonograms. Most recent March 25th, 2013. 
-How many embryos would you be willing to transfer with UU. We have transferred 2 with each fresh IVF and 1 with each FET. Can we transfer more since I have had multiple failed cycles or would that be too much of a risk?


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Stinas....I'm so sorry sweetie <3 I'm broken hearted just hearing this news...but with your strength you will be at it again and telling us you have your BFP...love ya girl xoxoxo...loved the picture of you on instagram with your hubbie! that was adorable <3

Bubu - I'm so sorry to hear about the results <3


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Mo. . . that is a GREAT list of questions! I don't know if it is only used with FETs, but my RE switched me to Valerate estrogen since I didn't respond as well to the patches last time. It is similar to PIO only estrogen. It seems to be helping with my estrogen levels this time. Might be something to ask about.


----------



## MrsC8776

Mo I think you have a great list of questions...

How is your DH's view on the DS? Would he be ok with that if the new RE says it might help? 

Also you ovulated while on the meds. I would bring that up and ask why that might have happened. If nothing else they need to know that it did happen.


----------



## MoBaby

Dh is against Ds now but I think if it's coming from the re he may open up about it. We do not have expendible income so we really only have 2 more ivfs left but if it's a sperm issue then I don't won't to waste $$. He said he'd rather adopt but I do not want to adopt. I'm not into adoption or my entire life being investigated to see if I can take care of a child.

I ovulated on the meds because the nurse started them too late in the cycle. I researched it and there is a small window to start it, by day 3, and she waited until day 6 b/c of my saline sonogram. With my first fet started day 1 and no issue. But I'm going to ask the new re what's up with that. I was on oral and read its not the greatest form of estrogen.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

This is the first time I haven't been on the estrogen patches (Vivelle) and then also estrogen vaginally towards the end (estrace). I don't know if it makes a huge difference, but it seems to be helping.


----------



## Lindsay18

Holy cow so much to catch up on!!!

Jenn- Stinas and I will be more than happy to take a trip out there and teach DH a lesson. You are going to continue to get worse with less and less rest. Is it an option to stop pumping? I know how demanding and time consuming that is. Just a thought. Otherwise I think counseling us necessary for sure girl. Regardless if how he "feels" the babies need his help and you especially.


----------



## sekky

Jenn - sorry about DH still being the way he is and the stress you are currently under. Hope the babies cooperate soon and relax so you can rest more as it seems DH will never come around.

Stinas wishing you all the best tomorrow. Glad you are handling this well xoxo

Kathy when is your beta?

Mamali - hope you are doing great and catching all the rest you need

Mo good luck with your appointment 

AFM just 3 days left to my appointment and hopefully starting Stims. Can't wait


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

sekky said:


> Jenn - sorry about DH still being the way he is and the stress you are currently under. Hope the babies cooperate soon and relax so you can rest more as it seems DH will never come around.
> 
> Stinas wishing you all the best tomorrow. Glad you are handling this well xoxo
> 
> Kathy when is your beta?
> 
> Mamali - hope you are doing great and catching all the rest you need
> 
> Mo good luck with your appointment
> 
> AFM just 3 days left to my appointment and hopefully starting Stims. Can't wait


I have my beta on Thursday....i am excited for you to start your stimms!!! So close now <3


----------



## almosthere

I am so sorry stinas

sorry to you as well bubu

BIG hugs for you both <3


----------



## Jenn76

Good Luck at your appointment Sekky! Things will start flying by now that you are starting Stims. 

Mobaby I think you have some great questions prepared. I always sucked at the questions so it's great that you are prepared. It will be interesting to see what they have to say about everything. I'm excited to hear all about it!

Kathy: Good Luck at your beta! I hope you hear a great number.


----------



## Stinas

Thanks everyone. I am very grateful for all the things I have. As snooty as it sounds, so called "friends" have always been jealous/envious of dh and I. Not only for the materialistic things, but we are best friends, and everyone knows it. As time goes by I realize a lot of people either get married to get married, marry/date for emotional support or financial support. We have everything from the outside....from the inside as we'll except we are lacking something they all take for granted. 
Sorry for the preach. A friend of mine was over today. She pissed me off, nothing out of the norm, but she made me feel like I should feel bad for her because "it's not that easy again, I've been trying for 3 months!!!" Like are u fucking kidding me right now?!!! I told her to get her head out of her ass and appreciate what she has, not jump on her dh just because people around her are preg again. Grrrrrr I'm sooo pissed. 
I'm feeling a little emotional tonight. I dk why it's hitting me right now, but I'm just annoyed. Like why us?...all of us here?! I don't get it. Grrrrr 
Wish we all lived in the same town so we can go grab some drinks together! 

Mo - yes, my doc is going to send them out to see/confirm the chromosomal issue. 

Kathy - thank you!! We had fun on our little date/fuck the world night lol.


----------



## bubumaci

Stinas, Sweetie - I am so sorry that your little ones :( I have a really silly question, but, what is D&C short for? I know what the procedure is, just not what the abbreviation is. I am sending you huge hugs and support today xxx

As for your rant last night - I totally get you!!! In fact, my DH and I are similar to the two of you (and I had never in a million years expected the proposal as I knew he didn't want to get married ... but apparently I changed his mind and he wanted to be able to call me his wife!) xxx Your friend would have pissed me off too. Remember how mad I got at my BIL's wife (well about what she said) when we were out in February. They had only been trying a couple of months and she had the gall to complain and say it was getting on her nerves already. A month later they are pregnant. Really pissed me off!

Thing is - sometimes people just don't think! And I think it is absolutely normal for us to get frustrated with this process, to get angry ... even to grieve. Each time I have a transfer I know that we are transferring fertilised eggs / embryos and each time it doesn't work, I feel a sense of loss. So for you - you even had heartbeats my Sweet! So in a way, even though you have rationalised it all - you are bound to feel the grief somewhere and I would just love to go and get that drink with you! xxx


----------



## sekky

Kathy thank you am excited myself

Jenn I really hope it flies most importantly the TWW

Stinas and Bubu big hugs to you two. People who haven't travel this road of several injections/hormones don't have an idea what it is like hence they are so insensitive.


----------



## bubumaci

You're absolutely right Sekky. And it is not just the injections / hormones. Apart from the fact that we had to get to that point in the first place, thanks to Azoospermia ... you actually think that if you get over that hurdle, the rest should fall into place ... but no ... so we go through the injections, the hormones, the operation, the emotional rollercoaster ... will they fertilise, will they develop - and they do (or in my case they don't develop as well as we'd like) ... we get to the transfer ... I mean, I don't even know if I can get pregnant - not even a whiff of a bfp after 6 ICSI transfers (and 14 embryos) and my poor darling Stinas and Mo - were allowed to think and believe that it has worked, only to have it ripped from them (I really am so devastated for both of you, I can't imagine what it must feel like) ... Right now, I am so angry at the universe. In fact, I am angry at most things (in a passive way - that doesn't make sense, I know) - I am angry at those ignorant people, especially the ones who are aware of the rocky road we are on, who have the gall, the nerve, to complain about a couple of months of trying - I mean, how dare they?! :( Or women that have had a child naturally and then moan that they can't get pregnant as quickly the second time... When there are so many wonderful people who have to struggle so hard to try to even get that one "wish-child"...

Sorry girls - just really angry and frustrated for my lovelies who are struggling here... for myself ... I don't understand why :( I have to go in to the clinic for my second blood test tomorrow ... Kathy - I pray that you come away with a huge smile on your face :hugs:

Sekky - just a couple more days and you are on your way to stimming :) :hugs:


----------



## Mamali

Bubu am sooo sorry, I wanted this so much for you :hugs:. People really can be insensitive about this whole TTC stuff, but I've learnt to just ignore them. Sorry about your mum too, hope she fights this and comes out the victor. 

Stinas dear, I cried when I saw your update. Am so sorry, this must be heart wrenching for you and DH. You are so strong, this journey has not been easy for you guys at all. My heart is with you :hugs:.

Sekky wish you all the best starting stimms. 

Kathy hope we hear good news from you tomorrow :hugs:.

Az hope you pass your test, and glad it went smooth for you. 

Our mamas in the house how are you and you LOs? :hugs: and :kiss: to them. 

How is everyone else doing? :flower::hugs:


----------



## sekky

bubumaci said:


> You're absolutely right Sekky. And it is not just the injections / hormones. Apart from the fact that we had to get to that point in the first place, thanks to Azoospermia ... you actually think that if you get over that hurdle, the rest should fall into place ... but no ... so we go through the injections, the hormones, the operation, the emotional rollercoaster ... will they fertilise, will they develop - and they do (or in my case they don't develop as well as we'd like) ... we get to the transfer ... I mean, I don't even know if I can get pregnant - not even a whiff of a bfp after 6 ICSI transfers (and 14 embryos) and my poor darling Stinas and Mo - were allowed to think and believe that it has worked, only to have it ripped from them (I really am so devastated for both of you, I can't imagine what it must feel like) ... Right now, I am so angry at the universe. In fact, I am angry at most things (in a passive way - that doesn't make sense, I know) - I am angry at those ignorant people, especially the ones who are aware of the rocky road we are on, who have the gall, the nerve, to complain about a couple of months of trying - I mean, how dare they?! :( Or women that have had a child naturally and then moan that they can't get pregnant as quickly the second time... When there are so many wonderful people who have to struggle so hard to try to even get that one "wish-child"...
> 
> Sorry girls - just really angry and frustrated for my lovelies who are struggling here... for myself ... I don't understand why :( I have to go in to the clinic for my second blood test tomorrow ... Kathy - I pray that you come away with a huge smile on your face :hugs:
> 
> Sekky - just a couple more days and you are on your way to stimming :) :hugs:

You don't need apologies sweetie rant as you want. We all get it:hugs: 

Mama thank you. You get to have your scan tomorrow right? All the best sweetie


----------



## Mamali

Yes I do Sekky, thanks.


----------



## almosthere

stinas I totally understand!!! my best friend really upset me with her comment of "well a year isn't a long time"-she doesnt know I did ivf but she does know it took me a year and how badly I was ready to be a mommy right away. I know one year doesnt seem long, but it was to me when I thought it would only take a few months since dh and I are only in our early 20s and healthy. anywho-I hear ya, let it all out girl!!! I really hope august works for you =)


----------



## Lindsay18

Ugh people are so ignorant. I can't stand it. I guess you just have to chalk it up to stupidity!

Stinas & Bubu- xoxo

Mamali- how are you feeling?!!

Jenn- any other episodes? How was your night?

Sekky- so excited for you to start!!!

Kathy- tomorrow!!!

Mrs- how us it going? How many more days with DH home?


----------



## Mamali

Am feeling much better Lindsay, thank you. How is Reiken? Hope his rash is gone? Couldn't see the slide show of his pics too, can't wait for you to upload them!


----------



## sekky

Linds thank you.

Mrs how are doing?

Sikis15 any update from you on your cycle? Haven't read your update in a long while

Kathy good luck tomorrow will be waiting for your beta and will also pray its a good one sweetheart.

Angie how are you doing with your injections?

Az, almost, Jk, and Michelle how are you preggo ladies doing. Hope not much discomfort yet. Thinking of all of ya.

Mamali hoping you have 2 little ones growing strong in there. Can't wait for the news. GL


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

bubumaci said:


> You're absolutely right Sekky. And it is not just the injections / hormones. Apart from the fact that we had to get to that point in the first place, thanks to Azoospermia ... you actually think that if you get over that hurdle, the rest should fall into place ... but no ... so we go through the injections, the hormones, the operation, the emotional rollercoaster ... will they fertilise, will they develop - and they do (or in my case they don't develop as well as we'd like) ... we get to the transfer ... I mean, I don't even know if I can get pregnant - not even a whiff of a bfp after 6 ICSI transfers (and 14 embryos) and my poor darling Stinas and Mo - were allowed to think and believe that it has worked, only to have it ripped from them (I really am so devastated for both of you, I can't imagine what it must feel like) ... Right now, I am so angry at the universe. In fact, I am angry at most things (in a passive way - that doesn't make sense, I know) - I am angry at those ignorant people, especially the ones who are aware of the rocky road we are on, who have the gall, the nerve, to complain about a couple of months of trying - I mean, how dare they?! :( Or women that have had a child naturally and then moan that they can't get pregnant as quickly the second time... When there are so many wonderful people who have to struggle so hard to try to even get that one "wish-child"...
> 
> Sorry girls - just really angry and frustrated for my lovelies who are struggling here... for myself ... I don't understand why :( I have to go in to the clinic for my second blood test tomorrow ... Kathy - I pray that you come away with a huge smile on your face :hugs:
> 
> Sekky - just a couple more days and you are on your way to stimming :) :hugs:


Bubu. . . I fully hear what you are saying! I've not been dealing with the Azoospermia (as it is just me) but I fully believed that when I decided to do this it would be pretty straight forward getting pregnant. Well, 4 iui's, 2 IVF with my eggs, one IVF with donor eggs, a failed FET cycle and I'm no closer than I was when I started. I have no idea if I can actually get pregnant at this point. Then I have people in my life who I know aren't trying to be hurtful who make comments like "when are you going to decide it's not going to happen and move on?" (should I have to give up on wanting to be a mom?)and "once you relax it will happen" (I'm sorry but how is IVF ever relaxing?) and my favorite. . . "Why don't you just adopt" (because adoption is such an easy process anyway, especially as a single person). OIY!!! I really don't think people think at all before they say things, especially if they have never dealt with any kinds of fertility problems. Sorry for all that. . . I got the adoption comment again last night so all of this is fresh on my mind. 

That said, it makes me even more thankful to have everyone in here. People who understand my frustrations and at times, anger. :o)


----------



## bubumaci

Just popping out but wanted to quickly give you a hug ... :hug:


----------



## jchic

HI LADIES!!!!!

OMG how I have missed so much and how I have missed you ALL! Life is INSANE around here. Having twins is NO JOKE! Taking a shower is a luxury so as you can imagine, logging on is near impossible. How are you all? Thinking of you every day!

Mikey and Ava BOTH weigh 5lbs 9oz and are doing awesome. They are gaining like 1/2 lb a week! CRAZY!!!


----------



## never2late70

BOMO: you had a failed donor egg cycle? I didn't now that :nope:
I'm so freakin out..


----------



## Jenn76

Bubu, BOMO, Stinas: :hugs: People can be so insensitive when it comes to TTC! I think we all thought it would be easier then this, nobody assumes they will not conceive. In my three years of trying I got all the same comments as BOMO mentioned plus the if you start the process for adoption you'll probably get pregnant. Funny how everyone says thoses things. 

Lindsay: My mom took Emma last night until 10 and DH took Chris so I got to sleep from 7 until 11. Unfortunately the rest of the night wasn't great but 4 hours is more then I have gotten any other night all together and never in a row. How are your nights going? I haven't had an episode for the past day and a half so I really think it was lack of sleep. Oddly enough just getting 4 hours made a huge difference. How's pumping going now? Is Reiken still doing well on those drops? What was it they prescribed for him? 

Jess: Glad to hear from you. That's great that the babies are gaining weight. I know how hard it can be to get a moment for yourself. I come on here when I am pumping but find it hard to get a shower and get dressed. Are you BFing? How are you feeling? Getting much sleep? How are the nights going?

Pink: How are things now that you aren't expressing? Are you getting more rest? How are the babies?

Mamali: Good luck at your appointment tomorrow!

Kathy: I'll be stalking waiting for your update. :dust: :dust:

MrsC: How are you doing? I think you mentioned DH was leaving today or tomorrow, sorry this time had to be so short.


----------



## azlissie

Bubu, I think you expressed the feelings of just about everyone here exactly. This really is the most frustrating process I could imagine going through and other people just don't understand. And it's frustrating that there's no definitive way to find out if we're capable of even getting pregnant - with all the medical advances you'd think they would have figured that one out by now.

Stinas, I am so upset that the special scan didn't turn up any good news. I'm sure it will be a lengthy process for you to grieve and try to recover emotionally. So sorry :hugs:

Jenn, I'm glad you haven't had any more episodes - that sounds really scary. I can't understand how your DH could be so indifferent when he's been the one to catch you when you've fainted! He should be waiting on you hand and foot and taking care of the babes. I hope things will get better.

Best of luck tomorrow, Kathy!

Hello to everyone else!


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn- 4 hours is better than none!!! You still need more during the night though clearly! I'm glad you didn't have another episode though. Pumping is going really well. I'm doing every other feeding with breast milk and formula and storing and freezing some BM for the future. This allows me to catch up a little. Reiken is doing great at night. I got him in a great routine and he wakes up around 2 and 5 to eat and that's it. Right back to sleep after both feedings usually. Unless the gas is an issue but the drops have helped a LOT. It wasn't a prescription. It's the little remedies gas relief drops. Over the counter. They're simethicone- so any brand. They really work!


----------



## almosthere

sekky hope you are doing well! I am good thanks for asking-amniotic fluid is staying stable since last week so great news and I am just getting this horrible stretching pain in my inner right thigh-my dr. says its stretching pains but it is so bad its like my muscle is going out on me and i have to sit asap! haha other than that and indigestion issues-doing very well! =)


----------



## Stinas

Bubu - thank you! That really helped. I have no clue what it means lol. 
It's ok to get mad. I do all the time. Only thing that makes me feel better is to laugh.... As stupid as it sounds, it helps. 


D&C went well today. Got my fav nurses....yes, I have fav nurses, that's how many times we have been up there lol. I have a collection of socks....bet your ass I kept them, heck, I paid thousands for them lol plus they are pretty comfy :thumbup:
No bleeding so far. She said it will probably start Tom or so. She said its almost same as when I did polyp & lining removal. 


Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Jenn76

Stinas: Glad to hear things went ok today. I hope you get some answers as to what happened. :hugs:


----------



## Jenn76

almosthere said:


> sekky hope you are doing well! I am good thanks for asking-amniotic fluid is staying stable since last week so great news and I am just getting this horrible stretching pain in my inner right thigh-my dr. says its stretching pains but it is so bad its like my muscle is going out on me and i have to sit asap! haha other than that and indigestion issues-doing very well! =)

Hmmm I had pain on the left which was sciatic but on the right it couldn't be that. Seems weird that he would say stretching I would guess more that the baby is on another nerve. Does it come and go? The joys of pregnancy, Zantac helps with heartburn I had the prescription dose and could not live without it.


----------



## MoBaby

stinas glad everything went well and you got your fav nurses. I hope they find answers for you.


----------



## Jenn76

Lindsay18 said:


> Jenn- 4 hours is better than none!!! You still need more during the night though clearly! I'm glad you didn't have another episode though. Pumping is going really well. I'm doing every other feeding with breast milk and formula and storing and freezing some BM for the future. This allows me to catch up a little. Reiken is doing great at night. I got him in a great routine and he wakes up around 2 and 5 to eat and that's it. Right back to sleep after both feedings usually. Unless the gas is an issue but the drops have helped a LOT. It wasn't a prescription. It's the little remedies gas relief drops. Over the counter. They're simethicone- so any brand. They really work!

Thanks! Great to hear your routine is working. I'm struggling with getting into one. The babies are starting to wake each other which sucks! They used to sleep through everything. Today they were cranky and fussy all day without much sleep so I am hoping they will sleep tonight. I just had a three hour nap thanks to DH and grandma. I'm excited to pick up some drops tomorrow I really think they could help.


----------



## Jenn76

Mobaby: Good luck at your appointment tomorrow! I hope the new clinic can give you a new outlook on your best road to take.


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn- hope the drops help!!! Good thing is you can give them to them up to 12x a day so I give them at every feeding. He loves the berry flavor lol. Glad you got a nap!!!

Mo- good luck!!!

Stinas- I'm so glad it went well! Text me tomorrow.


----------



## sekky

Hello ladies.

Stinas glad your D&C went well. ( that sounds weird doesn't it?)

Good luck today mamali can't wait to know how many you've got in there.

Hoping for some good news today Kathy. Good luck

AFM my appointment is in 48 hrs wooooohooooo


----------



## bubumaci

Stinas - I am relieved to hear that it went well and that you had your fav nurses! Funny, how we do have fav. nurses :)

Mamali ... how many? :)

Kathy - all fingers and toes crossed for you today :)

Sekky... not long now!! :) 

:hugs: to you all


----------



## bubumaci

Oh and just got my results from my test this morning - 1,90 IU/L .... :( So definitely no BFP.

What I really don't get is that my progesterone this time around wasn't significantly higher than all the other tries. It was 20 on day 1 - even though I am having the shots on top of the Utrogest. Must ask the doctor to explain how that is possible!


----------



## MoBaby

Bubu I'm sorry :( maybe you need the shots daily as well as the vaginal. This really stinks. Do you have another frozen ?


----------



## sekky

Sorry Bubu. When do you plan to try again?


----------



## honeycheeks

:hugs: bubu. We will fight it real hard and one day we will all be mothers. We really dont deserve it.

I heard some shocking news from a friend. She is not a real close friend but a fellow IVFer I met at my clinic. She did her first IVF when I did one of my cycles in Feb. She got pregnant in the first try and I was very happy for her. She had an earlier miscarriage a couple years ago and they have been trying for 5 years. She then find out later they were having twins. But at her 18th week she miscarried and lost both of them. For the most part it happened because of sloppy treatment.

The clinic she visits does u/ scans only in 10th week and 22nd week. She had one of her appointments where they just checked hb and told everything was fine. A couple days later she found a tinge of red when she wiped and rushed to ER. At the ER they did a scan and found out that one baby was lying too low and that cervix was open and the sac bulging. They tried to push the sac back in the ER room. They were not experts in the matter and accidentally broke the sac. The she was rushed to the speciality ward. The she caught an infection, WBC count rose dangerously high and they said , nothing could then be done to save the babies. She had very high temperature and her life itself was in danger. Then she had to undergo 10 hours of labour and deliver them little tiny bubs. The healthy little one was still alive when born and was shown to her , just to die in a few minutes before her eyes. She is so heartbroken, furious and frustrated at what happened. Poor little girl. She hasn't slept in days. One mistake cost 2 innocent lives who were so eagerly awaited by their parents. And she had to endure all this alone. This is a conservative country and they dont allow men to the "Women's hospital". So her husband had no choice but wait passively with no news, while she was going through all this.


----------



## almosthere

Stinas-so glad to hear your procedure went well...BIG HUGS <3

Bubu-BIG HUGS to you too! I am so sorry <3

Jenn-I get sciatic as well-the leg sciatica stopped but now its the at night in my bum cheeks bahahaha. Also, I agree it could be a nerve causing my inner thigh pain as it does come and go a lot like sciatica.


----------



## Lindsay18

Honey- omg!!! That's terrible!!! Which country is this in? I can't believe her husband couldn't be there for her:(. I really hope she goes after the hospital for their negligence. Ugh how awful...

Bubu- I'm so sorry again... Definitely ask about your progesterone. That's very strange. 

Kathy- thinking of you as always!!!

Mamali- HOW MANY HOW MANY?!!!!


----------



## honeycheeks

Huh, any of you ladies had developed severe lactose intolerance with all the iVF medications. My tummy is terribly upset and I have diarrhea and severe pains if I have just the tiniest amount of anything that has milk in it. Its terrible. And now I cant have chocolate or coffee or anything with milk in it. I just broke off one tiny square from a bar of milk chocolate and ate it after lunch. I was in so much pain for an hour. It feels like all my comfort foods have been taken away from me. How much I crave for something to give me the feel good feeling.

Lindsay - It is pathetic that they don't allow men in the women's areas of the hospital. It is Qatar , a country in the middle east.


----------



## Lindsay18

That really is pathetic. I'm so sorry for her. :(
Can't relate to the lactose issue. Sorry. That really stinks though- hopefully it will pass!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Going to try and play catch up real quick while I have a minute (I think). 



sekky said:


> Jenn - sorry about DH still being the way he is and the stress you are currently under. Hope the babies cooperate soon and relax so you can rest more as it seems DH will never come around.
> 
> Stinas wishing you all the best tomorrow. Glad you are handling this well xoxo
> 
> Kathy when is your beta?
> 
> Mamali - hope you are doing great and catching all the rest you need
> 
> Mo good luck with your appointment
> 
> AFM just 3 days left to my appointment and hopefully starting Stims. Can't wait

By now your appointment is tomorrow!! Fx you get to start stims. 



almosthere said:


> sekky hope you are doing well! I am good thanks for asking-amniotic fluid is staying stable since last week so great news and I am just getting this horrible stretching pain in my inner right thigh-my dr. says its stretching pains but it is so bad its like my muscle is going out on me and i have to sit asap! haha other than that and indigestion issues-doing very well! =)

I'm so glad the fluid is staying the same. Hopefully it continues to and you make it to the end without any more concerns. 



Stinas said:


> Bubu - thank you! That really helped. I have no clue what it means lol.
> It's ok to get mad. I do all the time. Only thing that makes me feel better is to laugh.... As stupid as it sounds, it helps.
> 
> 
> D&C went well today. Got my fav nurses....yes, I have fav nurses, that's how many times we have been up there lol. I have a collection of socks....bet your ass I kept them, heck, I paid thousands for them lol plus they are pretty comfy :thumbup:
> No bleeding so far. She said it will probably start Tom or so. She said its almost same as when I did polyp & lining removal.
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!

:hugs: I'm glad it went as well as possible. Good job for keeping the couple thousand dollar socks. :winkwink:



bubumaci said:


> Oh and just got my results from my test this morning - 1,90 IU/L .... :( So definitely no BFP.
> 
> What I really don't get is that my progesterone this time around wasn't significantly higher than all the other tries. It was 20 on day 1 - even though I am having the shots on top of the Utrogest. Must ask the doctor to explain how that is possible!

:hugs: I'm so sorry Bubu. 



honeycheeks said:


> :hugs: bubu. We will fight it real hard and one day we will all be mothers. We really dont deserve it.
> 
> I heard some shocking news from a friend. She is not a real close friend but a fellow IVFer I met at my clinic. She did her first IVF when I did one of my cycles in Feb. She got pregnant in the first try and I was very happy for her. She had an earlier miscarriage a couple years ago and they have been trying for 5 years. She then find out later they were having twins. But at her 18th week she miscarried and lost both of them. For the most part it happened because of sloppy treatment.
> 
> The clinic she visits does u/ scans only in 10th week and 22nd week. She had one of her appointments where they just checked hb and told everything was fine. A couple days later she found a tinge of red when she wiped and rushed to ER. At the ER they did a scan and found out that one baby was lying too low and that cervix was open and the sac bulging. They tried to push the sac back in the ER room. They were not experts in the matter and accidentally broke the sac. The she was rushed to the speciality ward. The she caught an infection, WBC count rose dangerously high and they said , nothing could then be done to save the babies. She had very high temperature and her life itself was in danger. Then she had to undergo 10 hours of labour and deliver them little tiny bubs. The healthy little one was still alive when born and was shown to her , just to die in a few minutes before her eyes. She is so heartbroken, furious and frustrated at what happened. Poor little girl. She hasn't slept in days. One mistake cost 2 innocent lives who were so eagerly awaited by their parents. And she had to endure all this alone. This is a conservative country and they dont allow men to the "Women's hospital". So her husband had no choice but wait passively with no news, while she was going through all this.

that is horrible! I couldn't even begin to imagine. :( 

AFM~ Hubby left yesterday morning. Ava and I had the absolute worst day ever! shes starting again... I'll be back for an update.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi ladies!!!!!!

BETA IS 134!!!!!!!! Im in complete shock because I truly believed it didnt work!!! I have an awful allergic.reaction to the pio shots....I have been getting really bad hives all over the place.....so i will be switching to vaginal supp....and let me tell you I HAD NO SYMPTOMS WHAT SO EVER!!!! I still havent told my husband because i am going to take a ride to his work.... 

I just want to thank all of you for being so positive for me especially when I didnt believe so myself...truly love you girls....xoxoxo <3


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

OMG. . . .YAY Kathy!!! I am SO happy for you!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Eeeeeeeek!!!! I'm so excited!!! Congratulations!!! Jess says congrats too- she wanted me to tell you! 
Love you so much girl! You deserve it xoxo


----------



## MoBaby

Kathy!! YAY!! How far out are you now?? Great BETA!! 

Update from my appt. It went well I think. RE is optimistic but there is a lot to consider and we have to consider which route we want to take. I liked the doctor was upfront and honest. He didn't sugar coat anything and told us like it is. Main problem is DH sperm. Sperm is why we are getting crappy embryos. DH is now open to IUI with DS. I think in summary what I want to do is FET with the remaining embryos we have and if nothing THEN go onto DS IUI. (maybe do 1 more IVF with TESE and PGD)Here are all the details:


Spoiler
-First of all, my current RE has done everything correctly. There is some bloodwork that the new RE wants that the current RE didnt check but as far as the cycles, meds, stims, etc everything was pretty much like he would have done. New RE says I get plenty of eggs and fertilize but there is a problem with the quality of the embryos and the number we have gotten. We should have had about 50% blasts from the cycles and it hasn't happened. So, he made it clear that:
-Our #1 problem is the sperm. He said bad sperm=bad embryos and we have heard all along that the sperm once fertilizes the egg is not an issue but the new RE said clearly it is and the sperm will dictate how many good quality blasts we have on day 5. 
-DH has mild testicular failure. So a long shot here, but he is trying clomid at 25 mg daily and HCG injections at 1500 units 3xweekly to see if we can boost his testosterone up and get some better swimmers. We would use them in an IVF cycle.
-My eggs are fine from what he believes. Only problem is my uterus.
-Doesnt think the uterus is an issue because of the two pregnancies. I can have implantation and a fetus can develop. He feels pretty confident I can carry a baby of my own.
-Confirmed my two miscarriages were female. He believes that the second was a chromosomal issue and since it was not sent to the specialized lab they could not rule out the material was me.
-Gave us several options. 

-He said the best case scenario would be to use donor sperm with a surrogate carrier. He said if we had unlimited funds that is what he would recommend because of my uterus and the sperm. BUT he said that is not the only option and he thinks other options would work.
-Back to back IVF cycle; get a bunch of embryos to PGD; freeze all and do FET cycle with normal embryos. Possibly use my already frozen two as well to test.
-We would do a testicular biopsy (TESE) at time of ER. They do a less invasive TESE which cost $1500 compared to my old RE office which was $7000
-Mixed fertilization with donor sperm and DH sperm (we dont want to do this; I feel its either all DH or all donor; dr said psychologically it would help DH even if he didnt fertilize the egg). 
-IUI with donor sperm. (Cheapest, easiest way.) My good side is left so I would take clomid/injections to ensure follicles on that side. Pick out donor from sperm bank. We would use the frozen embryos first. 
-Adoption (not yet)

He said he will give it his best shot and would not try anything if he didnt think it would work. 

-DH at the end of the meeting said we should just go to donor sperm and stop putting ourself through all this. I think we should also but it breaks my heart knowing that DH has always wanted to father a child and there is nothing he can do to make that happen. He obviously would be daddy for all purposes but IDK. I am okay with donor sperm but I know he is heart broken.
We will discuss tonight and see what we come up with. Obviously we have spent thousands trying to make our dream come true. What I am thinking is do the two FETs and if nothing then go to donor IUI for 3-4 months then if nothing back to IVF with DH and TEST for 1-2 more rounds and if nothing then call it quits. 
-I have to decide to do donor IUI with my current clinic or with the new clinic.


----------



## bubumaci

Kathy - that's great news! Congratulations! I am really happy for you Sweetie! :flower:

Mo - that is interesting that this doctor has said this! Ours said that once the eggs were fertilised if the embryos weren't developing well the first days (as ours don't) that that is due to bad quality eggs ... So do you think that applies to us too? xxx Glad that you were satisfied with your doctor's appointment!


----------



## MoBaby

I bet since we are basically in the same boat :)


----------



## never2late70

Kathy!!! Wahoo! I am so freaking happy for you. I was just about to take a BNB hiatus because it was getting so hard to read about everyones sad news. Just heart breaking.. Thank you Jesus for something good. :happydance:

Gives me renewed faith for the rest of us!:thumbup:

I love you all!
<3 Angie


----------



## bubumaci

Hmmm - because interestingly enough, DH asked that at our appointment in November - whether it would make sense to take DS. And our doctor then said, that it is their experience, that once the eggs get fertilised, that it is due to the quality of the egg if they don't develop. However whenever they have tested me for everything, it has all been OK, so I would have though there would be some sign, if the eggs are bad quality / lower ovarian reserve or something like that.
Wonder how it's possible that the doctors can have such differing opinions. When DH wondered if it made sense to carry on using his sperm, the doctor said that it was highly unlikely that DS would make any difference...


----------



## never2late70

BUBU and MO: I had a friend with a similiar experience and her Dr said the same as what I think yours did BUBU..That once the egg was fertilised that it was egg quality that mattered if it was going to take or not. They tried with DS just to see and still no luck..She moved on to DE and her husbnads sperm and now they have beautiful baby girl :) 

Crazy how different Dr's are and scary..:dohh:


----------



## MoBaby

I know.. My current RE said the same thing; after fertilization then the sperm has done its job but the RE said you can fertilize an egg with a speck of dust and it will divide a couple times before realizing its bad then it stops. I really dont know who to believe; its all we have to go on! I think we will do the FET 1st, then DS IUI, then IVF with TESE if IUI fails. RE said 70% success rate with FETs now. IDK. I am overwhelemed this week!!


----------



## MrsC8776

PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Hi ladies!!!!!!
> 
> BETA IS 134!!!!!!!! Im in complete shock because I truly believed it didnt work!!! I have an awful allergic.reaction to the pio shots....I have been getting really bad hives all over the place.....so i will be switching to vaginal supp....and let me tell you I HAD NO SYMPTOMS WHAT SO EVER!!!! I still havent told my husband because i am going to take a ride to his work....
> 
> I just want to thank all of you for being so positive for me especially when I didnt believe so myself...truly love you girls....xoxoxo <3

:happydance: Congrats!!!! 



MoBaby said:


> Kathy!! YAY!! How far out are you now?? Great BETA!!
> 
> Update from my appt. It went well I think. RE is optimistic but there is a lot to consider and we have to consider which route we want to take. I liked the doctor was upfront and honest. He didn't sugar coat anything and told us like it is. Main problem is DH sperm. Sperm is why we are getting crappy embryos. DH is now open to IUI with DS. I think in summary what I want to do is FET with the remaining embryos we have and if nothing THEN go onto DS IUI. (maybe do 1 more IVF with TESE and PGD)Here are all the details:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> -First of all, my current RE has done everything correctly. There is some bloodwork that the new RE wants that the current RE didnt check but as far as the cycles, meds, stims, etc everything was pretty much like he would have done. New RE says I get plenty of eggs and fertilize but there is a problem with the quality of the embryos and the number we have gotten. We should have had about 50% blasts from the cycles and it hasn't happened. So, he made it clear that:
> -Our #1 problem is the sperm. He said bad sperm=bad embryos and we have heard all along that the sperm once fertilizes the egg is not an issue but the new RE said clearly it is and the sperm will dictate how many good quality blasts we have on day 5.
> -DH has mild testicular failure. So a long shot here, but he is trying clomid at 25 mg daily and HCG injections at 1500 units 3xweekly to see if we can boost his testosterone up and get some better swimmers. We would use them in an IVF cycle.
> -My eggs are fine from what he believes. Only problem is my uterus.
> -Doesnt think the uterus is an issue because of the two pregnancies. I can have implantation and a fetus can develop. He feels pretty confident I can carry a baby of my own.
> -Confirmed my two miscarriages were female. He believes that the second was a chromosomal issue and since it was not sent to the specialized lab they could not rule out the material was me.
> -Gave us several options.
> 
> -He said the best case scenario would be to use donor sperm with a surrogate carrier. He said if we had unlimited funds that is what he would recommend because of my uterus and the sperm. BUT he said that is not the only option and he thinks other options would work.
> -Back to back IVF cycle; get a bunch of embryos to PGD; freeze all and do FET cycle with normal embryos. Possibly use my already frozen two as well to test.
> -We would do a testicular biopsy (TESE) at time of ER. They do a less invasive TESE which cost $1500 compared to my old RE office which was $7000
> -Mixed fertilization with donor sperm and DH sperm (we dont want to do this; I feel its either all DH or all donor; dr said psychologically it would help DH even if he didnt fertilize the egg).
> -IUI with donor sperm. (Cheapest, easiest way.) My good side is left so I would take clomid/injections to ensure follicles on that side. Pick out donor from sperm bank. We would use the frozen embryos first.
> -Adoption (not yet)
> 
> He said he will give it his best shot and would not try anything if he didnt think it would work.
> 
> -DH at the end of the meeting said we should just go to donor sperm and stop putting ourself through all this. I think we should also but it breaks my heart knowing that DH has always wanted to father a child and there is nothing he can do to make that happen. He obviously would be daddy for all purposes but IDK. I am okay with donor sperm but I know he is heart broken.
> We will discuss tonight and see what we come up with. Obviously we have spent thousands trying to make our dream come true. What I am thinking is do the two FETs and if nothing then go to donor IUI for 3-4 months then if nothing back to IVF with DH and TEST for 1-2 more rounds and if nothing then call it quits.
> -I have to decide to do donor IUI with my current clinic or with the new clinic.

Sounds like things went very well. I'm glad you have options now and a second opinion. 

Mamali~ I hope your scan goes well. 

AFM~ I'll try this again. I don't know whats going on with little miss Ava but yesterday was the worst day we have ever had. She screamed from 3-9 with a 20 minute break. It got so bad that she was choking and eventually threw up her bottle.:cry: Thankfully my mom came over because I was about to have a meltdown myself. Nothing helped her and honestly thats the worst feeling in the world. I think I'm going to have to find a way to record hubby's voice because the last few days he was home thats the only way she would settle down. Fx for a better day today!


----------



## Lindsay18

Mo- how overwhelming! I think your game plan is a good one though!! Good luck moving forward.

Angie- you're not going anywhere!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Aww Mrs. That's so sad!!! I'm sorry:( definitely record his voice if it helps! I don't remember if you said but have you tried ambient noise? Pretty loud near her? Calms Reiken down if need be. Or a car ride?? Just a thought.


----------



## michelle01

Congrats Kathy :) How many dpt are you? And when will you go for your second beta?

Honey - WOW, how scary for your friend; I couldn't even imagine :(

MrsC - I am so sorry Ava is having a hard time; it is so hard to see them like that. The voice recording is a great idea! And glad your mom came to help you :hugs:

Mo - Sounds like the appt went very well! It is nice to get a fresh prespective too. 

Jenn - Glad you got some rest, even if it was 4 hours; any little bit helps, right! 

Hi everyone else! Hope you are all doing great :)

I have a half day off tomorrow; need to take DS to see the gastro doc. Poor thing has been having these episodes with his tummy so I am hoping it is nothing serious!


----------



## MrsC8776

Lindsay18 said:


> Aww Mrs. That's so sad!!! I'm sorry:( definitely record his voice if it helps! I don't remember if you said but have you tried ambient noise? Pretty loud near her? Calms Reiken down if need be. Or a car ride?? Just a thought.

I tried everything yesterday from the swing, dancing, singing, rocking, walking, music and white noise. This little girl was having a horrible day. I'm chalking it up to missing daddy. :winkwink: We had just got in from driving him to the airport and once she woke up it all started. Luckily the airport is an hour and a half drive so she did sleep for a good 3 hours before it started. Thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## sekky

PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Hi ladies!!!!!!
> 
> BETA IS 134!!!!!!!! Im in complete shock because I truly believed it didnt work!!! I have an awful allergic.reaction to the pio shots....I have been getting really bad hives all over the place.....so i will be switching to vaginal supp....and let me tell you I HAD NO SYMPTOMS WHAT SO EVER!!!! I still havent told my husband because i am going to take a ride to his work....
> 
> I just want to thank all of you for being so positive for me especially when I didnt believe so myself...truly love you girls....xoxoxo <3

:happydance: great numbers darling. Wishing you a H & H 9 months

Mrs sorry you are having a hard with her. Hopefully she calms down and get use to him being away:hugs:

Mama - ok you need to give an update here. I know how many but am not telling:haha: will let you break the news

Bomo your transfer is 13? Not long again

Seems only Angie and I are the last to be doing anything in here:nope:


----------



## bubumaci

Um - Sekky ... no you're not ...


----------



## MoBaby

No not at all seky! I'm back at square 1 w/ new re so here my adventure goes!


----------



## Jenn76

Yeah Kathy!!!!! :happydance: I'm so happy for you!!!! Congrats, hope you have a happy and healthy nine months. 

Mo it sounds like a great appointment and many great options. The sperm thing seems confusing but I think it makes sense that better sperm could make better embryos. 

Oh MrsC I feel for you, our babies seem to be in sync. Mine were the crankiness babies ever yesterday. Emma was screeching on and off all day and each time she settled Chris would fuss. I think it's gas so I bought drops today to try, fingers crossed it works. I hope Ava feels better soon and gives you a break. 

Michelle: I hope DS is okay, poor little guy. 

Honey: That's horrible I feel so bad for your friend. I can't believe her poor husband couldn't be there with her. 

Excited for you guys to start: Angie,BOMO, Sekky. Mo and Bubu I hope you guys get started again soon as well. Bubu sorry today's result wasn't better. 
:hugs:

Gotta go Chris is spazzing so this pump session is over! Sorry if I missed anyone.


----------



## Stinas

Kathy - yay!!!! Congrats!!!! Amazing news!!! Yeah, symptoms come later lol 

Sekky - no your not, I think I'm probably the last one doing something now lol


----------



## never2late70

Sekky: There are a lot of still going at it :winkwink:


----------



## Lindsay18

Mrs- fingers crossed today was just a bad day!!!

Mamali- come on!!!


----------



## almosthere

congrats praying!!

babydust to those awaiting there next ivf cycles and bfps!! love you all!!!! BIG HUGS <3


----------



## Mamali

So sorry for the late update ladies, my Internet is a bit crappy today. 

Kathy :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: am sooo happy for you girl! Congrats, and that's a nice beta. Wish you a H&H 9 months. 

Bubu and Stinas :hugs:

Mrs and Jenn sorry you and LOs are having a hard time, :hugs:

Honey that's scary, sad and unfair what your friend went through, some drs can be quite ignorant. 

Michelle hope your appt. for your DS goes well tomorrow and he gets better soon. 

Lindsay how is Reiken, sorry for the suspense :haha:

The scan went well, I saw a sac, my little blessing, and a very good heartbeat. So we are having a DS or a DD :D. Seeing the heart beat was the best feeling ever, and I hope and pray for each and everyone of you amazing ladies to feel that :hugs:


----------



## Mamali

Forgot to add, my follies are still there and quite big. Bigger than the sac, but the doctor said not to worry about it and to get some rest, and take plenty of fluids. I counted about five. Still having some cramps but not serious ones, hope they go down soon.


----------



## almosthere

wonderful update mam!!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Mamali- that's fantastic!!! Worth the suspense!! Congratulations!! Reiken is doing great thank you for asking!!!


----------



## azlissie

Kathy, huge congrats!! That is so exciting - I am very happy for you. When is your first scan?

Mama, congrats on seeing the heartbeat! Glad you are feeling better. 

Michelle, I hope the dr can help your son - good luck. 

Stinas, hope you're feeling ok today. 

Angie are you the next person to start stims? How's the thyroid?

Mo, I'm glad you liked the new re. I've heard people talking about DNA fragmentation - is that a sperm issue? I hope your next fet is your lucky one!

MrsC & Jenn, I'm sorry you're having a rough time. It has to get better or no one would ever have more than one child, right? I'm sure that's not real helpful right now but I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you'll both get some relief soon. 

Honey, I'm so sorry about your friend - how awful. 

Sekky, good luck at your appt. 

Bomo, how are you doing? I'm glad your lining is doing better this round. 

AFM, I haven't heard anything about the 3 hr glucose test so I'm assuming that means I passed it  the results should have been back by yesterday so surely they would have been in touch right away if I failed it. Otherwise, nothing going on over here.


----------



## never2late70

No stims for me AZ. My donor starts stims June7th. Egg collection is June 19 th and embryo transfer is June 24th. Im super excited. Happy to hear your glucose went well.

Mamali: excellent report.

Thinking about you all!
<3 Angie


----------



## azlissie

Angie - duh. I swear my brain just isn't functioning these days - I know you're not doing stims! Sorry about that. Well, I'm just excited for your next round to get started! Best of luck.


----------



## GettingBroody

Hey girls! Haven't had a chance to post the last few days so will try my best to catch up...

Stinas & Bubu - I am so so sorry. I can't imagine how you both must be feeling, you are both so strong and really deserve beautiful babies to shower with love :hugs: :hugs:

Mo - ditto for you :hugs: I'm glad you got on well with the new RE. Fx'd for everything.

Honey - that poor poor woman. I cannot get the image of her tiny baby dying in her arms out of my head. Life is hard enough as it is without such unnecessary tragedies...

MrsC & Jenn - honestly I don't know how ye do it! My day is full enough looking after one baby and I have a team of nurses on hand at all times! Hope things will get easier for you both! :flower:

Mamali - yay!!!! Congrats! Photo?!

Kathy - wohoo!!!!! :dance: So so thrilled for you!!! :happydance: Wishing you a wonderful 9 months! :yipee:

Sekky, BOMO, Never - looking forward to more BFPs from you ladies!!!!

Everyone else - hi!!!! :hi:

Afm, Fia has been off oxygen since Monday and so far so good. :thumbup: Still has desatts at times (they're almost always after feeds)(but not after every feed) but she's so good the rest of the time that they're happy to leave her off. Taking a few feeds with a bottle everyday too. So thrilled with her! :D


----------



## GettingBroody

My little smiler! (although it was probably just gas!:haha:)

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q571/derialc/42EEB444-9E8E-4BEB-A0CA-F6FE4A6298C1-4954-0000073858597A13_zps94505987.jpg


----------



## sekky

GettingBroody said:


> My little smiler! (although it was probably just gas!:haha:)
> 
> https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q571/derialc/42EEB444-9E8E-4BEB-A0CA-F6FE4A6298C1-4954-0000073858597A13_zps94505987.jpg

Wow she so beautiful. :happydance: she will soon be going home.

Mo, Bubu, Stinas and Angie :hugs: 

Az fx their silence means you passed.

Almost happy 37 weeks:happydance::flower:

Mamali congrats again sis. Very happy for you:happydance::haha:

Linds how is your little man?

Mrs hope miss Ava is calm. Thanks for asking but it's on Saturday. Just going to call the Dr now for the time she wants me in:haha:


----------



## Lindsay18

Getting- so sweet!!! Glad she doing so well!!!

Az- I'm sure that means you're fine! Congrats!

Sekky- he's doing great! Thanks for asking. Still has some gas but the drops are definitely helping thank goodness!! How are you doing?! What exactly is happening on Saturday? What's the next step towards your BFP?!


----------



## Jenn76

Broody: Fia is getting so big, what a cutie! Glad to hear she is doing so well, I hope she can go home soon.

Mamali: Congrats on a great scan! My ovaries were still huge at my 12 week ultrasound. 

Almost: Wow 37 weeks already! Congrats! I guess you are next! How are you feeling?

Azlissie: Yeah for passing he 3hr test. How are you feeling?

Angie: Time seems to be flying by, for me atleast, I can't believe you are so close to your transfer!!! Don't you dare think about leaving us we need to hear about your cycle, this will be the one!!!

Sekky: Good Luck at your appointment, can't wait to hear an update. 

AFM: Had a doctor appointment yesterday, all of my blood work came back normal so no explanation for my fainting spells besides exhaustion and possibly my heart condition. My testing for my heart begins Monday so it will be interesting to see if they find anything wrong. 

Chris now weighs 8lbs 7oz and Emma is 8lbs 3oz. Both had good gains since last visit so I now have 3 entire weeks that they don't need to see a doctor. :happydance: 

Happy Friday everyone!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn- the baby weight gain is fantastic!!! I really hope they're able to figure out what the spells are from. Obviously the exhaustion sparks it, but who knows if it's something else. I honestly think that the exhaustion itself is overwhelming and is enough to cause it for you. How can you not be affected by it?! How was last night?


----------



## almosthere

Fia is adorable!!!

Also excited for you to get started angie!!

getting-fia is so cute-loving the pic!

Jenn I am ready for this little guy to come meet his mama!!! I had a huge nesting experience last night-but it could have just been because we recently moved in and the house needing major decluttering and cleaning haha =)


----------



## sekky

Lindsay18 said:


> Getting- so sweet!!! Glad she doing so well!!!
> 
> Az- I'm sure that means you're fine! Congrats!
> 
> Sekky- he's doing great! Thanks for asking. Still has some gas but the drops are definitely helping thank goodness!! How are you doing?! What exactly is happening on Saturday? What's the next step towards your BFP?!

Am having my baseline scan and probably starting stimms. It will be three weeks of down reg for me after tonight's shot


----------



## Lindsay18

Yay for starting!!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Getting: Love love fia!! She is adorable :) glad all is well with her!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Good Morning Ladies <3

BuBu - I am truly sorry about your results....I always have you in my heart and prayers and I know you will have your BFP... many hugs to you sweetie <3

Stinas - How are you doing sweetie <3

Bomo - 13th is around the corner!! whoot whoot!!! How do you feel?

Lindsay - Tell Jess I said Thank you <3 btw...I told Hubby that you knew before him...lol...he didn't mind because he loved how I surprised him at work! and it's soooooooo hard to pull off surprises with him! How is the prince doing?? Loved hearing him yesterday over the phone <3

Mo - I'm very happy that your appt went well. Is this new Dr. going to have you do any new testing that you have not done prior? 

Angie - We will hunt you down woman!!! No escaping <3 <3 you can't leave! hehe...how are you feeling? 

MRS C - I hope Ava had a good night. How are you doing?

Michelle - How is your son feeling today? 

Hi Jenn! How are the babies doing today? did the drops work? Nice weight gain btw <3

Mamali - yayyyy for seeing the little bean <3

Hi AZ - No news is good news <3 glad the testing went well!

Getting - So happy Fia is doing well! She is a gorgeous little princess <3 Love that smile!

As for me...still have these lovely hives alllllllll over the place! I had to take a shot last night because my medicine was not ready until today...I try not to scratch but that doesn't help...lol...I have a wedding to go to next weekend so I'm praying that all my flare ups are gone by then. 

I go back tomorrow for my second beta, but I don't remember when they said I had my first scan....I was in such shock yesterday that I couldn't get past her saying congrats....

I still do not have my computer so I try to update as much as I can by my phone but it sucks! Couldn't wait to get to work today so I can update... I am always in here reading though <3 hope everyone has a great weekend! 

xoxoxo <3


----------



## Lindsay18

Kathy- hey girl! The prince is doing great! Lol I love all of his little noises haha. Hubby had to work until 5:30am last night ugh. And still go into work today!!! So I was up doing the 5am feeding when he came home. Poor guy lol

I'm glad your DH wasn't mad at me for knowing first hahaha!!!


----------



## Jenn76

Lindsay: Last night started okay I went to bed at 9, babies woke at 11 back to bed by 12:30. Then awake at 2 until 2:30 only to be back up at 4 for the day. Two tired and fussy babies today. They slept the morning away but woke up cranky. 

Kathy: I'm quite certain the fussiness is from tummy aches but only gave them the drops three times so far so I can't say yet if they are helping. it's hard seeing them so uncomfortable. Soon this will be you. 

Almost: Let's hope it's a sign of labour pending.


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn- ugh that stinks. I give him the drops at every feeding and you can hear his belly gurgling and him passing gas which seems to relieve him a lot. Maybe give them more frequently?


----------



## MoBaby

Kathy: Yes, I think I forgot to mention that! LOL. I was so overwhelmed... 

He did a recurrent pregnancy loss panel. It will repeat 2 tests I have had already (antilupus, aPL) but it also test for a bunch of other clotting disorders and things that could contribute to mc. Dr thinks they are all going to be normal but he said it could make the difference between taking aspirin or heparin, etc. Also he did some genetic testing on me (really it was unnecessary but he wont do IVF without it) to see if I have anything genetic. He checked for fragile x gene due to my family history of early menopause (apparently its related) because if I have that then apparently Im at risk for premature ovarian failure. My FSH and AMH are all fine now. There is no treatment (and probably a waste of $$ to have done it) but it may point to my fertility potential. There may have been some stuff in there I missed but that all I remember lol. 
With my next period I will have day 3 labs and possibly a baseline ultrasound. IF we do a full IVF (me and DH haven't agreed if we do FET first or IVF or straight to donor IUI; I thought we had it settled but we really don't) I will start BCP in July and do the antagonist protocol but then do a FET (freeze all cycle). 

Sorry for the long response!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

MoBaby said:


> Kathy: Yes, I think I forgot to mention that! LOL. I was so overwhelmed...
> 
> He did a recurrent pregnancy loss panel. It will repeat 2 tests I have had already (antilupus, aPL) but it also test for a bunch of other clotting disorders and things that could contribute to mc. Dr thinks they are all going to be normal but he said it could make the difference between taking aspirin or heparin, etc. Also he did some genetic testing on me (really it was unnecessary but he wont do IVF without it) to see if I have anything genetic. He checked for fragile x gene due to my family history of early menopause (apparently its related) because if I have that then apparently Im at risk for premature ovarian failure. My FSH and AMH are all fine now. There is no treatment (and probably a waste of $$ to have done it) but it may point to my fertility potential. There may have been some stuff in there I missed but that all I remember lol.
> With my next period I will have day 3 labs and possibly a baseline ultrasound. IF we do a full IVF (me and DH haven't agreed if we do FET first or IVF or straight to donor IUI; I thought we had it settled but we really don't) I will start BCP in July and do the antagonist protocol but then do a FET (freeze all cycle).
> 
> Sorry for the long response!

That was a perfect response...it sounds like this Dr. has everything lined up correctly and will be able to help you along! I'm very happy that he is testing like he is to make sure nothing was missed. one BFP on its way!! <3


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi all, I haven't posted in a while as there's been nothing new to report on my end, but I've been keeping tabs as much as I can.

Afm, well I've actually got some good news to report on. I had my laparoscopy last week, and my tubes arn't as damaged as the HSG said they were. My doctor seems to think that there is no reason why we couldn't get pregnant naturally! It's been such a shock to the system. Hubby and I have decided to try naturally for 3 months before we use our frosties. Hoping that the lap has cleared things a bit and well get lucky, but if not its a relief to know that there's no fluid in my tubes and this won't cause problems when we start our next round of IVF.

Love and hugs to all x x x


----------



## never2late70

I'm not going anywhere..That was PMS talking :winkwink: I tend to get a tad emo when AF is due..I just needed someone to have some damn good news..bahaha! :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

Mamali - Yayy!! :happydance:

Getting - Thats AMAZING news!!! When can she come home? Shes precious!

Kathy - I am doing well! Took some time off of work....bored, but I like having me time. 
Im soooo excited to hear what your second beta is going to be!!! :happydance:

Mo - Sounds like this doc has a great plan! 

Likklegemz - Lots of luck TTC naturally!! I soooo wish that was an option for us...even though we do pretend sometimes lol


Hope everyone and all the babies are doing well!!!! 
I seriously dont know how people can stay home all the time....im bored lol 

Whoever had D&C......I am waiting for a ton of bleeding....am I going to get it? I started bleeding a little last night, but now its just a little more. What should I expect? I am still super bloated....maybe even more than before the D&C. Not to mention these damn allergies are giving me a permanent migraine since wed!


----------



## MoBaby

Stinas I didnt have a lot of bleeding with either. It was maybe moderate for a day and then very light/spotting for 1-2 weeks. And mostly when I wiped. I was bloated as well. AF was ******* the first round (8 weeks to the day) and 2nd time it was 27 days. Im sorry you are dealing with this :(


----------



## Stinas

Mo - Thanks! She said it was going to be similar to when I got the polyps and irregular lining removed, but she did say I was going to bleed a bit more this time. 
I stayed home from work this weekend because I was expecting the worst, not to mention, I really didnt feel ready to go back...especially to get all the "im sorry" from the people who know. 
Im sorry you are going through all of this crap too! This sucks, but it is what it is. I am happy I got a step ahead....as stupid as that sounds. We did get pregnant, we did see heartbeats, so I have some hope for our :cold: DH on the other hand, not so much. Today he told me he is sorry he cant make me happy. That just made me even more depressed than I already am.


----------



## never2late70

Stinas said:


> Mamali - Yayy!! :happydance:
> 
> Getting - Thats AMAZING news!!! When can she come home? Shes precious!
> 
> Kathy - I am doing well! Took some time off of work....bored, but I like having me time.
> Im soooo excited to hear what your second beta is going to be!!! :happydance:
> 
> Mo - Sounds like this doc has a great plan!
> 
> Likklegemz - Lots of luck TTC naturally!! I soooo wish that was an option for us...even though we do pretend sometimes lol
> 
> 
> Hope everyone and all the babies are doing well!!!!
> I seriously dont know how people can stay home all the time....im bored lol
> 
> Whoever had D&C......I am waiting for a ton of bleeding....am I going to get it? I started bleeding a little last night, but now its just a little more. What should I expect? I am still super bloated....maybe even more than before the D&C. Not to mention these damn allergies are giving me a permanent migraine since wed!

I had mild cramping and then what appeared to be a normal period. I remember being bloated and uncomfortable, but no pain or gushing :hugs:


----------



## sekky

Just popping in to say hello to everyone and happy weekend to all.

Leaving for the clinic in few minutes. Will let you all know how it goes. XXX


----------



## Lindsay18

Good luck today, Sekky!!!

AFM - worst night yet. I don't even think I slept an hour. Poor Reiken was up the majority of the night from what seems to be gas. The drops I give him have been working- so I thought but not last night obviously. I'm running on fumes right now and trying to stay awake while I sit here and pump. Ugh. By the time I would calm him down and get him to sleep, he would wake up because it was time to eat. DH tried to help with the 2am feeding but I could hear the baby screaming and couldn't sleep anyway. Then I got up for the 5am feeding and apparently my dog was upset from all of this and pooped on the floor which I proceeded to step in. Great way to start the weekend!


----------



## Mamali

Sekky wish you all the best dear. 

Lindsay sorry for a crappy night, but the gas is persistent, shouldn't you see a doctor about it? Or is it normal for newborns?


----------



## Jenn76

Lindsay: Oh my, I'm sorry you had a rotten night. Don't think the drops are working for me either. I did manage to sleep from 8-12 thanks to my dad and DH. Then pretty much up from then until now. I laughed out loud at the poop story because my little shih tzu has been known to poop on our floor and I've stepped in it at night. 

Sekky: Good Luck!!

Tomorrow is mothers day, so happy mothers day to all the moms in here. All I want for mothers day is a good night sleep and a day of fuss free babies.


----------



## Jenn76

Mamali said:


> Sekky wish you all the best dear.
> 
> Lindsay sorry for a crappy night, but the gas is persistent, shouldn't you see a doctor about it? Or is it normal for newborns?

Ha ha :haha: This made me laugh, she had a "crappy night" literally!!!! :rofl: Sorry Lindsay had to point that out.


----------



## Lindsay18

Hahahaha just cracked up. "Crappy night" lol!!!

Idk I thought the drops were working but now I'm not so sure. I'm going to see what the pediatrician says. Jenn have you asked yours???


----------



## Mamali

:haha: didn't even notice Jenn, yeah she did :haha:


----------



## sekky

Sorry linds, hope you get to know what is really wrong with him so you can both get some rest.

Jenn wouldn't it be great so have your request granted. Hahaha

Mamali thanks sis

Just returned from the clinic and my first shot of stimm is down. Am stimming with menopur 150iu and I continue with the suprefact but at a very low dose. I guess am antagonist all the way.


----------



## Lindsay18

Yay, Sekky!!! You're on your way to your BFP!!!


----------



## Mamali

Yayy Sekky, you are almost there. Hope stimms goes by before you know it. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## almosthere

Sekky how exciting, wishing you the BEST of luck this cycle!!

Lindsay-no, not a good way to start your weekend--hoping it only gets better from here on out!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Lmaooooooo!!!!! That was a great laugh!!! I'm so sorry sweetie about Reiken...I hope he feels better soon and you are able to get some sleep! 

Good luck Sekky!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Good luck Sekky!

Stinas - :hugs: I've no experience of this so can't help I'm afraid but want to let you know I'm thinking of you :flower;

Not sure if you guys heard this story about the twins who were born 87 days apart? Saw them on the tv last week - so amazing!!!
https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/real-life-stories/miracle-twins-born-record-87-1857782


----------



## Jenn76

Lindsay: She recommended the drops as well and I also bought gripe water so were trying that out today. So far they are both still fussy but they only had one dose each. Only time will tell.

Sekky: Yeah for starting Stims, when is your first scan?


----------



## Jenn76

GettingBroody said:


> Good luck Sekky!
> 
> Stinas - :hugs: I've no experience of this so can't help I'm afraid but want to let you know I'm thinking of you :flower;
> 
> Not sure if you guys heard this story about the twins who were born 87 days apart? Saw them on the tv last week - so amazing!!!
> https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/real-life-stories/miracle-twins-born-record-87-1857782

I saw that what a crazy story.


----------



## sekky

Jenn76 said:


> Lindsay: She recommended the drops as well and I also bought gripe water so were trying that out today. So far they are both still fussy but they only had one dose each. Only time will tell.
> 
> Sekky: Yeah for starting Stims, when is your first scan?

Thank you so much ladies:hugs:

Jenn I go in 9am for e2 then 1 pm for scan.


----------



## Mamali

Getting read about it. She broke world record, the other one before her was 84 days. 

Sekky are you taking the shots at home?


----------



## Stinas

Lindsay - aww im sorry!!! I know giving them some chamomile with a drop of honey could soothe their belly. Pretty much everyone I know has been doing it for years. Kind of an old remedy I guess? My mom swore by it because my brother was a nightmare lol

Sekky - Yay for getting started!!!


----------



## sekky

Mamali yeah doing the shots at home. But as usual hubby is the home nurse hahaha


----------



## Likklegemz

Stinas congrats on BFP - I know I'm late! Just seen your signature I remember we went thru IVF last August at the same time. So pleased for you x x x


----------



## Stinas

Likklegemz - Thanks but unfortunately it didnt work out...lost them at 8wks.


----------



## Mamali

Bubu so sorry about you grand ma, just saw it on facebook. You are in my thoughts dear.


----------



## MrsC8776

First off just wanted to say sorry to Bubu for the loss of your granny. :hugs: I hope you are doing ok. Also that people don't give you a hard time about your post this morning. 



Mamali said:


> So sorry for the late update ladies, my Internet is a bit crappy today.
> 
> Kathy :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: am sooo happy for you girl! Congrats, and that's a nice beta. Wish you a H&H 9 months.
> 
> Bubu and Stinas :hugs:
> 
> Mrs and Jenn sorry you and LOs are having a hard time, :hugs:
> 
> Honey that's scary, sad and unfair what your friend went through, some drs can be quite ignorant.
> 
> Michelle hope your appt. for your DS goes well tomorrow and he gets better soon.
> 
> Lindsay how is Reiken, sorry for the suspense :haha:
> 
> The scan went well, I saw a sac, my little blessing, and a very good heartbeat. So we are having a DS or a DD :D. Seeing the heart beat was the best feeling ever, and I hope and pray for each and everyone of you amazing ladies to feel that :hugs:

:happydance: Great news!! When is your next scan? 



azlissie said:


> Kathy, huge congrats!! That is so exciting - I am very happy for you. When is your first scan?
> 
> Mama, congrats on seeing the heartbeat! Glad you are feeling better.
> 
> Michelle, I hope the dr can help your son - good luck.
> 
> Stinas, hope you're feeling ok today.
> 
> Angie are you the next person to start stims? How's the thyroid?
> 
> Mo, I'm glad you liked the new re. I've heard people talking about DNA fragmentation - is that a sperm issue? I hope your next fet is your lucky one!
> 
> MrsC & Jenn, I'm sorry you're having a rough time. It has to get better or no one would ever have more than one child, right? I'm sure that's not real helpful right now but I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you'll both get some relief soon.
> 
> Honey, I'm so sorry about your friend - how awful.
> 
> Sekky, good luck at your appt.
> 
> Bomo, how are you doing? I'm glad your lining is doing better this round.
> 
> AFM, I haven't heard anything about the 3 hr glucose test so I'm assuming that means I passed it  the results should have been back by yesterday so surely they would have been in touch right away if I failed it. Otherwise, nothing going on over here.

Exactly! I know it will get better. We just have some hard days but its all worth it. 

I hope your testing all comes back great. No news is good news. Although I always tell them to call because it drives me crazy waiting and wondering. 



GettingBroody said:


> Hey girls! Haven't had a chance to post the last few days so will try my best to catch up...
> 
> Stinas & Bubu - I am so so sorry. I can't imagine how you both must be feeling, you are both so strong and really deserve beautiful babies to shower with love :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Mo - ditto for you :hugs: I'm glad you got on well with the new RE. Fx'd for everything.
> 
> Honey - that poor poor woman. I cannot get the image of her tiny baby dying in her arms out of my head. Life is hard enough as it is without such unnecessary tragedies...
> 
> MrsC & Jenn - honestly I don't know how ye do it! My day is full enough looking after one baby and I have a team of nurses on hand at all times! Hope things will get easier for you both! :flower:
> 
> Mamali - yay!!!! Congrats! Photo?!
> 
> Kathy - wohoo!!!!! :dance: So so thrilled for you!!! :happydance: Wishing you a wonderful 9 months! :yipee:
> 
> Sekky, BOMO, Never - looking forward to more BFPs from you ladies!!!!
> 
> Everyone else - hi!!!! :hi:
> 
> Afm, Fia has been off oxygen since Monday and so far so good. :thumbup: Still has desatts at times (they're almost always after feeds)(but not after every feed) but she's so good the rest of the time that they're happy to leave her off. Taking a few feeds with a bottle everyday too. So thrilled with her! :D

Sounds like she is doing very well! I hope you guys get to go home soon.



Jenn76 said:


> Broody: Fia is getting so big, what a cutie! Glad to hear she is doing so well, I hope she can go home soon.
> 
> Mamali: Congrats on a great scan! My ovaries were still huge at my 12 week ultrasound.
> 
> Almost: Wow 37 weeks already! Congrats! I guess you are next! How are you feeling?
> 
> Azlissie: Yeah for passing he 3hr test. How are you feeling?
> 
> Angie: Time seems to be flying by, for me atleast, I can't believe you are so close to your transfer!!! Don't you dare think about leaving us we need to hear about your cycle, this will be the one!!!
> 
> Sekky: Good Luck at your appointment, can't wait to hear an update.
> 
> AFM: Had a doctor appointment yesterday, all of my blood work came back normal so no explanation for my fainting spells besides exhaustion and possibly my heart condition. My testing for my heart begins Monday so it will be interesting to see if they find anything wrong.
> 
> Chris now weighs 8lbs 7oz and Emma is 8lbs 3oz. Both had good gains since last visit so I now have 3 entire weeks that they don't need to see a doctor. :happydance:
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!!!

Great weights!! I feel like a have a couple of chunky monkeys over here. :haha: They are growing so fast! I hope your testing Monday goes well. 



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Good Morning Ladies <3
> 
> BuBu - I am truly sorry about your results....I always have you in my heart and prayers and I know you will have your BFP... many hugs to you sweetie <3
> 
> Stinas - How are you doing sweetie <3
> 
> Bomo - 13th is around the corner!! whoot whoot!!! How do you feel?
> 
> Lindsay - Tell Jess I said Thank you <3 btw...I told Hubby that you knew before him...lol...he didn't mind because he loved how I surprised him at work! and it's soooooooo hard to pull off surprises with him! How is the prince doing?? Loved hearing him yesterday over the phone <3
> 
> Mo - I'm very happy that your appt went well. Is this new Dr. going to have you do any new testing that you have not done prior?
> 
> Angie - We will hunt you down woman!!! No escaping <3 <3 you can't leave! hehe...how are you feeling?
> 
> MRS C - I hope Ava had a good night. How are you doing?
> 
> Michelle - How is your son feeling today?
> 
> Hi Jenn! How are the babies doing today? did the drops work? Nice weight gain btw <3
> 
> Mamali - yayyyy for seeing the little bean <3
> 
> Hi AZ - No news is good news <3 glad the testing went well!
> 
> Getting - So happy Fia is doing well! She is a gorgeous little princess <3 Love that smile!
> 
> As for me...still have these lovely hives alllllllll over the place! I had to take a shot last night because my medicine was not ready until today...I try not to scratch but that doesn't help...lol...I have a wedding to go to next weekend so I'm praying that all my flare ups are gone by then.
> 
> I go back tomorrow for my second beta, but I don't remember when they said I had my first scan....I was in such shock yesterday that I couldn't get past her saying congrats....
> 
> I still do not have my computer so I try to update as much as I can by my phone but it sucks! Couldn't wait to get to work today so I can update... I am always in here reading though <3 hope everyone has a great weekend!
> 
> xoxoxo <3

Thanks! I'm doing good. I'm actually sitting here trying to figure out why I have nothing to do. :dohh: I feel lost since they are both sleeping, bottles are pre made, house is clean and laundry is done. Its actually quite shocking! Sorry about the hives. Hopefully they go away soon! Can't wait to hear about your second beta results! 



Likklegemz said:


> Hi all, I haven't posted in a while as there's been nothing new to report on my end, but I've been keeping tabs as much as I can.
> 
> Afm, well I've actually got some good news to report on. I had my laparoscopy last week, and my tubes arn't as damaged as the HSG said they were. My doctor seems to think that there is no reason why we couldn't get pregnant naturally! It's been such a shock to the system. Hubby and I have decided to try naturally for 3 months before we use our frosties. Hoping that the lap has cleared things a bit and well get lucky, but if not its a relief to know that there's no fluid in my tubes and this won't cause problems when we start our next round of IVF.
> 
> Love and hugs to all x x x

Great news! I wish you the best of luck ttc naturally. 



Lindsay18 said:


> Good luck today, Sekky!!!
> 
> AFM - worst night yet. I don't even think I slept an hour. Poor Reiken was up the majority of the night from what seems to be gas. The drops I give him have been working- so I thought but not last night obviously. I'm running on fumes right now and trying to stay awake while I sit here and pump. Ugh. By the time I would calm him down and get him to sleep, he would wake up because it was time to eat. DH tried to help with the 2am feeding but I could hear the baby screaming and couldn't sleep anyway. Then I got up for the 5am feeding and apparently my dog was upset from all of this and pooped on the floor which I proceeded to step in. Great way to start the weekend!

:hugs: Sorry for the rough night/morning. Have you tried this stuff called colic calm? Hubby got some for Ava and it seems to help when she takes it. It in't cheap but we were up for anything that might work. One down side to it... it's black! It does stain clothing so if you get some make sure to catch when ever he spits back out. 



sekky said:


> Sorry linds, hope you get to know what is really wrong with him so you can both get some rest.
> 
> Jenn wouldn't it be great so have your request granted. Hahaha
> 
> Mamali thanks sis
> 
> Just returned from the clinic and my first shot of stimm is down. Am stimming with menopur 150iu and I continue with the suprefact but at a very low dose. I guess am antagonist all the way.

Yay for getting started!! 

AFM~ We have had two good days now! It's so nice to be able to enjoy the days with my girls without being stressed over screaming. I've started swaddling Ava again. She hated it once we got home but she loves to be bundled up in the soft blanket so I figured I would try a swaddle one more time. Sure enough last night I wrapped her up tight, gave her her paci and put her down on the couch with me. She went right to sleep! :happydance: Now if only Emma wasn't baby houdini! Happy mothers day to the mommies, mommies of angels and mommies-to-be. 

As a side note I got curious last night and checked something. Do you ladies know we have the longest thread in the assisted conception area? By quite a few thousand posts. Just a random thing I figured I'd share.


----------



## azlissie

I think the success of this thread is all due to you, MrsC! You started a great group and I really appreciate it.

Bubu, I'm very sorry for your loss. I'm so glad you were able to go see her recently.

To all the new mamas, I hope your little babes give you some peace and relaxation for Mothers' Day!

Oh, and I definitely passed the 3 hr test - no GD for me!


----------



## MoBaby

bubu soooo sorry about your grandma :(


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Awesome news Az!!! 

Mrs C.....glad you were able to catch up to everything  
My second beta today was 336! I'm so so so nervous though....Im crampy and it scares the shit out of me :-( I go again on Wednesday and then the first U/S is next Saturday....


----------



## MrsC8776

Az~ Yay for passing! 

Kathy~ Thats a great second beta! Cramping is totally normal. It's also normal to be scared but please try to enjoy every minute! :winkwink:


----------



## MoBaby

YAY! How far along are you now?? Congrats!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

MoBaby said:


> YAY! How far along are you now?? Congrats!

If Im not mistaken and according to the fet calculation I used I should be 4weeks and 2days  

Mrs C....thats what I told myself that I was going to enjoy this but these pesky cramps have me on edge....lol....


----------



## Lindsay18

Bubu- I an so so sorry. Thinking about you and your family xoxo

Jenn- it's like we are in the same boat lol. Did the drops and bought gripe water today lol. He likes the taste so hopefully it will work!!!

Mrs- if this doesn't work I will try that!!! The gas almost feels like something I can deal with compared to his diaper rash. It's gotten worse. The pediatrician recommended triple paste medicated cream and it got worse since using it. I went out today and bought butt paste as I heard it really works. I also gave him a bath and soaked his tush in some warm water which he liked. So hoping this provides relief because I think that's partially why we were up all night.


----------



## Mamali

PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Awesome news Az!!!
> 
> Mrs C.....glad you were able to catch up to everything
> My second beta today was 336! I'm so so so nervous though....Im crampy and it scares the shit out of me :-( I go again on Wednesday and then the first U/S is next Saturday....

Yayyy Kathy second beta sounds good, cramps are normal dear. I worried sick too cos I had them, I still do on and off, aside the OHSS ones I have. I was scared something was wrong, and no matter how many people told me they are normal I was still :wacko: :haha:. And as mrsc said try to enjoy every minute. 

Thanks Mrsc, my next scan is in two weeks time. And yeah the thread is the longest!!! Just checked, thanks to you and all the amazing ladies on here. You guys really helped me and are still helping me through a lot :hugs:. Ema the baby Houdini cracked me up :haha:.

Lindsay hope the drops and gripe water works, and yeah I know warm baths in the evenings helps babies sleep right through the night except for feedings. Hope it works with Reiken. 

Happy mothers day to all the wonderful mommas on here :hugs:.


----------



## Mamali

Az yayy for passing :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

BUBU - Im sorry about your grandma! My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family right now :hugs:

Kathy - :happydance: All the ladies here got cramping...I think its normal!!! 

MrsC - I agree with azlissie....BIG thanks to you for this thread! I dont know what I would do with out you ladies! :hugs:
Yay for having two great nights!!! Love seeing the FB pics too!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Bubu - I'm so sorry hon :hugs:

MrsC - that's cool about the thread!!! Great little bunch we have here!

Az - great news! :thumbup:

Kathy - yay! Enjoy the cramping, it's just lo settling in!! :winkwink:


----------



## sekky

So sorry Bubu. My condolence to you and your family.:hugs:

Kathy that's a great beta. Congrats:happydance:

Mrs C congrats on making the longest thread here. You really worked hard to make it so:thumbup:

Happy Mother's Day to everyone of us.:flower:


----------



## Lindsay18

Happy Mothers Day to all the current mommies, soon to be mommies, mommies of angel babies, and not so distant future mommies!!! Xoxo love you all!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Happy Mother's Day ladies!!!


----------



## Jenn76

Kathy: Congrats on a great second beta! I had some pain as well, probably just the LO settling in and causing your uterus to stretch.

Bubu: I'm so sorry to hear of your grandmothers passing :hugs:

MrsC: Glad to hear you have had a couple good days I hope that continues. We need to swaddle Emma at night in order for her to sleep better. And if it isn't done real tight she manages to escape it so she is my Houdini as well, lol! Have you tried using a nipple to give the colic stuff? We use one with the grip water, just put a bit in the nipple and let them suck it out. Then none gets spit out, well it is harder to spit out then using a dropper or spoon.

Lindsay: I'm not so sure if this gripe water is any better, they like it and it calms them for a few mins. It is supposed to relieve hiccups and that doesn't work I know that. Last night wasn't as bad as the past two so maybe it is working. However they still seem to be so uncomfortable and in pain at times. I'm going to look into MrsC's suggestion. 

On the Best Thread Ever: I agree MrsC you are the glue that keeps this thread going. I love all the ladies in here and I'm glad we have been able to keep it going for so long. It would be a sad day if we allowed this thread to die, unless it is because we all got our BFP's and started a parenting thread instead. 

Ditto on what Lindsay said, she put it so perfectly and I couldn't top it, Happy Mother's Day to all!


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn- I think the gripe water is helping him more than the drops were. His days have been better. But it's hard to tell because of his terrible diaper rash - I think some of the screaming was from that. I started him on butt paste yesterday and he's already not screaming as much when I change him so fingers crossed its working. Hoping yours have more relief soon!!! What are you doing for Mother's Day?!


----------



## Jenn76

Lindsay18 said:


> Jenn- I think the gripe water is helping him more than the drops were. His days have been better. But it's hard to tell because of his terrible diaper rash - I think some of the screaming was from that. I started him on butt paste yesterday and he's already not screaming as much when I change him so fingers crossed its working. Hoping yours have more relief soon!!! What are you doing for Mother's Day?!

DH gave me a spa package which has a 90 minute massage plus a mani and a pedi. He also made me breakfast in bed this morning and is getting dinner for me now. He made me three cards one from Chris, another from Emma, and one from him and the pets. All in all a great day, he did much more then I expected. Babies have also been good today. 

How about you, how was your first Mother's Day? Did DH spoil you?

Sorry about the rash, did you try Zincofax or penaten? The butt paste gave my kids a rash and Zincofax cleared it.


----------



## Likklegemz

Stinas I'm so sorry hun, didn't see that on signature, and now just noticed it. Hope your ok, really sorry x x x


----------



## Stinas

Happy Mother's Day to all of you mommies! Hope you enjoyed the day!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn76 said:


> Lindsay18 said:
> 
> 
> Jenn- I think the gripe water is helping him more than the drops were. His days have been better. But it's hard to tell because of his terrible diaper rash - I think some of the screaming was from that. I started him on butt paste yesterday and he's already not screaming as much when I change him so fingers crossed its working. Hoping yours have more relief soon!!! What are you doing for Mother's Day?!
> 
> DH gave me a spa package which has a 90 minute massage plus a mani and a pedi. He also made me breakfast in bed this morning and is getting dinner for me now. He made me three cards one from Chris, another from Emma, and one from him and the pets. All in all a great day, he did much more then I expected. Babies have also been good today.
> 
> How about you, how was your first Mother's Day? Did DH spoil you?
> 
> Sorry about the rash, did you try Zincofax or penaten? The butt paste gave my kids a rash and Zincofax cleared it.Click to expand...

Wow!!! DH did a lot for u!!! That's fantastic!!!

My day was really nice! DH got me a beautiful diamond necklace to match my engagement ring- he spent WAY too much!!! We took Reiken to my grandparents house and spent the day there with my parents. Very nice:) then we took Reiken for a walk in the stroller when we got home. 

The butt paste seems to be making it a little better. I will see over the next few days. If it doesn't clear it up I will try one of those. At least he lets me change him without freaking lol.


----------



## Jenn76

That's great that it seems to be working. I had heard it was the best and works better for most babies. I found it weird that both of my babies had a bad reaction to it. Poor little Emma 's butt was even bleeding from it. Did you have a good night last night?

I let Emma sleep with me because she was flipping out and would only settle for me. Poor DH tried to settle her so I could sleep but she wouldn't even take her bottle from him. Luckily she settled quickly with me and we both snuggled in together and got 3 hours of solid sleep before Chris woke us. I needed my sleep last night so I figured they can sleep with me rather then spend hours trying to settle them in their crib. Got my stress test this morning and after 10 weeks on bed rest and 5 weeks of C-Section recovery I'm not looking forward to using the treadmill for an hour I might just have a heat attack. Lol!


----------



## Lindsay18

Oh no! That is weird that they had a reaction. I'm hoping it works better quickly!!! 

So what about them sleeping with you for your sanity?? You need to do what works and no one is judging you for that. I'm not surprised she would only settle for you. Lol. ;). They're seriously going to put you on a treadmill for an hour?! They should just follow you around your house for an hour lol!!!

My night wasn't awful. Reiken had a hard time getting to sleep initially and when he got up for his 2am feeding I was pretty pissed because DH was supposed to do that feeding and he just laid there staring at us as I got up to feed him. I got pissed off and told him that in order for him to do the feeding he needs to get his ass out of bed. Lol be felt bad but I didn't care lol. Reiken went back to bed pretty well and then woke at 5 to eat. I just hate pumping at night as it is time consuming and really wakes me up. So I went back to sleep around 6 and just up now.


----------



## Jenn76

Men are so funny, they offer to help but don't respond immediately to their crys so we end up getting up. I hate pumping at night too. I have been skipping the 2am. It's not great for my 6am pumping I'm usually engorged but it passes fast.


----------



## Lindsay18

Same here. I hate the 2am shift lol. The last thing I want to do is pump and stay up for an extra 20 min+. So I wait to pump until 5/6am. My boobs hurt but they get better. Idk how he can sleep through him crying. He's in the room with us!!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Thinking of you Bomo <3


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Thank you Kathy!! I have acupuncture at 12:30, transfer at 1:30, then acupuncture again after. I'm hoping everything goes ok with the thaw!


----------



## GettingBroody

Good luck BOMO!!! Can't wait to hear that you're PUPO!!

Lindsay - are you bf'ing or pumping & bottle feeding? I'm hoping to be fully bf'ing by the time we get home and wondering if I should still shell out for one of the more expensive pumps...? Will I need it much?!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

I'm sure everything will be perfect with the thaw!!!! Can't wait to hear all about it!!!! sending you endless hugs!!! xoxoxoxo! So excited for you!


----------



## Jenn76

Good Luck BOMO!!!! 

Broody: Have you been using the hospital pump? You could rent one at first to see how things go. I ended up buying one because by the time I paid to rent one and buy the tubing and stuff it would have been 20% of the cost to buy for just the first month. I knew my babies weren't latching well at the hospital so I wanted the pump. I got the Medela freestyle and it works well and is nice and small for carrying around. I believe lindsay has the same one. I know many people end up pumping and BFing in order to keep their supply good plus being able to leave bottles for others to feed. A suggestion that was made to me was to take the tubes from the hospital and use them with the rental unit that could save about $40 apparently. Or you could use a cheaper pump if you would only be expressing the extra milk that Fia wasn't taking when she feeds. You should check out the BFing section on here I bet this has a thread already that you could read.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Well, transfer just got cancelled. The embryo didn't survive the thaw. I'm SO frustrated right now!


----------



## Lindsay18

Getting- 
I have the same pump as Jenn. I stopped nursing because i was miserable in pain and I didn't know how much he was drinking. So now I am pumping and giving him formula (every other feeding). Idk what I would do without my pump lol!!! It's a personal choice but I wanted it even if I was nursing because of being able to feed while going out and not having to nurse. It is an expensive pump but my insurance company paid for it 100%. I would have purchased it myself if they hadn't though.


----------



## Lindsay18

BOMO- oh no!!! I am so so sorry!!! Was that your only frostie?!


----------



## bubumaci

BOMO - have already posted in your journal ... I am so so very sorry!!
....
:flower:


----------



## never2late70

Bomo: This is just crushing news:cry:..Sorry just doesn't even cut it. :hugs:

damn damn damn!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Yes Lindsay, that was the only frostie. Because I went with the option I did, I still have a total of 12 frozen eggs (6 per cycle) and 2 more cycles already paid for. I'm waiting to hear back on what the next steps are. My RE said that I have to continue with the progesterone, I just don't know for how long. Then back on BCPs and more waiting. 

I just feel like I can't catch a break here.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Well, transfer just got cancelled. The embryo didn't survive the thaw. I'm SO frustrated right now!

Bomo...I'm so sorry love :hugs: I just don't understand how they do not survive the thawing process....I'm truly sorry sweetie...


----------



## Mamali

Aww BOMO am so sorry dear, this just awful :hugs:. Glad you have frozen eggs, hang in there hun, your BFP will be here soon.


----------



## michelle01

Getting &#8211; Fia is absolutely beautiful :)

Jenn &#8211; What great weights on both Chris and Emma! Good luck with your heart testing; hopefully they have some answers for you.

Almost &#8211; You are sooooo close now! Make sure you are resting and taking care of yourself; I know it is hard not to want to nest/clean and declutter! I have been doing that myself now for the past month ;)

Sekky &#8211; Woohoo for starting ;)

Az &#8211; YAY for passing the 3 hour test! What a relief, huh :)

Kathy &#8211; That is a great second beta! Cramping is totally normal. And it is hard not to worry, but enjoy it too ;)

MrsC &#8211; How great to have a good couple of days with the girls; bet it makes all the difference ;) And how awesome about this thread; you have done a wonderful job starting this and I think we have an amazing group here ;)

Bubu &#8211; I am so sorry hun! Thinking about you and your family :hugs:

Bomo &#8211; Oh no, I am sooo sooo sorry :hugs:

Lindsay &#8211; Hope Reinken is feeling better; the diaper rashes are the worst!! DS still gets them when he has episodes even wearing underwear :( And just screams; it breaks my heart.

Mama &#8211; Hope you are doing well!

Stinas - Thinking about you! Also my bleeding after the d&c was just light; it took about 5 weeks for my first AF to come too.

And a belated happy mothers day to everyone on this thread! Everyone WILL become a mommy here and deserves it!

AFM &#8211; Had a very long, stressful Friday with DS. I got to work and my sitter called; he was having a tummy episode again. I had to leave work and took him to the ER. They ran blood, urine test and x rays; found nothing. Then took him to the ped GI appt that afternoon, he ordered more blood work, an ultrasound and starting him on laxatives for up to four days to clean him out. So the laxatives started today :wacko: And then miralax after that until our follow-up appt on the 28th. The ultrasound is scheduled Wednesday morning. He thinks it could be his bowels backing up and threw a few other things out there, but I am hoping it is nothing serious. Talk about stress! I am just so physically exhausted and tired; feel like I haven&#8217;t slept in days. And not to mention it is getting really hard to workout; went today and felt so much pressure down below!


----------



## Mamali

Michelle am good, thanks for asking. So sorry DS is still sick, I wish him quick recovery, and hope they find out what's wrong with him and it's nothing serious. :hugs: and :kiss: to him.


----------



## MoBaby

Bomo :( that's terrible! I am sooo sorry :(


----------



## Lindsay18

Michelle- diaper rash seems to be improving slowly but it's just so heartbreaking to see him in pain. I'm so sorry DS is so sick. I really hope they're able to figure it out and that it won't be serious. Xoxo

BOMO- you will catch a break for sure!!! You're such a strong woman to go through this and you deserve your BFP ASAP! Keep your head up and know we are here for you, girl!!!


----------



## Jenn76

BOMO: :hugs: I am so sorry to hear your update, I know how frustrated you must be. I hope you can start your next cycle soon. 

Michelle: Sorry to hear your son is still in pain, I hope they can figure it out soon and he gets some relief from his discomfort. I admire your dedication to the gym, I could never make it as long as you have. Let your body have some rest it sounds like you need it.


----------



## azlissie

Bomo, I am so sorry to hear your news. I can't imagine how crushing it must have been. I'm so glad you have two full cycles left - you will get your bfp!!

Michelle, that's so scary about your son. I hope the gi dr can figure it out. 

Feeling like crap lately - my stomach has been kind of upset & I just don't feel good. I don't know what's going on - I almost thought yesterday that I was coming down with something but it never got any worse. Just a general blah feeling.


----------



## Lindsay18

Az- I'm sorry you're not feeling well!!! Hoping you feel 100% soon.


----------



## Stinas

BOMO - Im pissed off for you! I just dont get why life is soooo frustrating at times. Try to stay positive! :hugs:

Michelle - I hope DS feels better soon!! :hugs:


----------



## GettingBroody

BOMO - I am so sorry hon :hugs: :hugs:

Michelle - hope your little boy is better soon

Az - you poor thing, hope it doesn't last :hugs:


----------



## Jenn76

Azlissie: I hope you are feeling better now, being pregnant and sick sucks!


----------



## michelle01

Lindsay - I know what you mean, no matter how old they are, when they are in pain, it is so heartbreaking!

Jenn - The days I do go to the gym I feel so much better, especially the next day, so that is what keeps me going. However I do have to cut back, so I attempting 3 days a week now; will see how long that lasts! Did you go for your testing of your heart yesterday? Did they figure out what is going on?

az - Sorry you are not feeling good; it is so hard feeling sick and being pg.

DS has an ultrasound scheduled tomorrow morning. In the meantime we started the laxative yesterday, poor little guy was crying/apologizing to me yesterday when he had an accident. I felt so bad for him; trying to explain he is taking medicine for his tummy and it was OK he couldn't hold it :( Just hoping we get this figured out and soon.


----------



## Lindsay18

Michelle- aww he apologized?! How sweet is he. I'm so sorry he's suffering like that:(

Jenn- any results?? Hoping its nothing major! But I hope you get an answer. 

Hi to all the ladies! Hope you're having a great day! Xoxo


----------



## Jenn76

Awe Michelle, poor little guy. How old is he? It must be hard for him laxatives are hard enough for adults. 

Regarding the tests I didn't survive the stress test not because of my heart I am just so tired and worn down. After 10 weeks of bed rest and 5 weeks of csection recovery I knew it would be hard. So at the point where I needed to run I stopped. There were no signs of heart issues and they said they had enough recorded anyway. I felt horrible though this old man was beside me running that was twice my age. He lasted much longer then me. Then I had to wear a monitor for the next 24 hours which sucked. There was 7 pads taped to me so I was covered in wires which is not convienient with babies at home. Emma kept pulling on them. I have to wait two weeks to hear how that went but I know it was fine. Next week I have an ultrasound of my heart so if anything I think that could show something. But I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## never2late70

Hi everyone :flower:

Michelle: My baby, who is now 22 use to have terrible gastric issues. It's great that your son is passing stool, at least that way you know there at least isn't a blockage. 

AZ: I hope you feel better soon love. I hate feeling bad..yuck

Lindsey: Welcome to parenting..Ugh hurts so bad to see your baby in pain. You're doing a great job!

BoMo: I just wish i could wave a magic wand and get things going for you, for all of us. Stay strong.

Stinas: I love your attitude girlfriend.

Jenn: I am thrilled that you're getting all of your tests done. You have to take care of yourself just as well as you take care of those babies.

Mamali: So glad you're home and feeling better. I can't wait to hear about your scan.

Mo: How are you love. Any news on your next plan of action?

Broody: Fia is a doll! Is she home now? What is her middle name? 

Almost: Whats new and exciting? The coutdown is on!

Bubu: You have taken some really hard knocks lately love and I pray for something great to come your way soon. Stay strong. 

MrsC: I love all of the pictures of the babies. Man you are tough doing this all alone. I know you miss your hubby as much as he misses you.

Hi Sekky! Hi Likklegemz! Where are you both in your cycles?

Kathy!! I didn't mean to forget you!! Yay for both beta's when is your scan? Do you mind me asking how old you are? I notice you have an older child like me. I am 41.

Hope I didn't miss anyone.

Well Not much going on with me. Just started the AF from hell on Sunday the 12th..Bled so bad..Ick..

Start my last round of BCP tonight. Take the last pill on June 3rd. Go in for my baseline labs and vaginal US on the 7th. Donor starts stims on the 7th. Go in for last vaginal US and labs on the 17th, egg collection on the 19th. Transfer on the 24th. Blood test on July 5th. Of course I will probably POAS everday after transfer Bahahaha!!

I hope all of you are well.
Prayers and Blessing,
~Angie <3


----------



## MoBaby

Hey Angie- im waiting for af then I get cd3 labs. Tonorrow is cd14 so hopefully only 2 weeks longer. Waiting for RPL blood panel. DH started clomid and Hcg and has bloods and sa in one month (long shot but may help quality if no quantity)....with my next af I can start bcps for the antagonist protocol ivf (maybe he will let me start sooner.. Idk) so not much going on here until August at the earliest.


----------



## never2late70

MoBaby said:


> Hey Angie- im waiting for af then I get cd3 labs. Tonorrow is cd14 so hopefully only 2 weeks longer. Waiting for RPL blood panel. DH started clomid and Hcg and has bloods and sa in one month (long shot but may help quality if no quantity)....with my next af I can start bcps for the antagonist protocol ivf (maybe he will let me start sooner.. Idk) so not much going on here until August at the earliest.

I'm glad you have a plan, but sad that it's always hurry up and wait :coffee:


----------



## MoBaby

and what stinks even more is after that EC I have to wait for a FET because we are doing a freeze all cycle with PGD/PGS! UGH! I think if my labs are back on time I may be able to convince the dr to move things up a bit :) I f/u with my old RE 1 week from today..I am extremely nervous b/c I have to tell him that I am doing another full IVF cycle but not with him and when I am ready to use my frosties I will call. :( Bittersweet since I do adore the man! But he unfortunately hasnt been successful with me and since its a numbers game I really dont have a choice. The new RE has lower prices as well and since I am well invested in this any little bit of reduced cost helps a lot! I wish I could raise $$ like you did but I am not willing to be vulnerable and put myself out there. My mom has no idea what I have been through or my sister or hardly anyone for that matter.


----------



## almosthere

Angie-thanks for asking! Actually, my work threw me a surprise shower today which was amazing, and tomorrow is my ultrasound and prenatal appt....only have one more appt. scheduled omgsh I am getting close eeek!! I am so glad that you are so close to your bfp can you believe it?!

Mo-so sorry-I hope your new RE will be the right one for you your next cycle!

AZ-hope you feel better-I have horrid allergies right now-coughing, phlem, stuffed up all day and all night-no fun at all being sick and so pregnant! 

Hope all others are doing well! <3 xoxo


----------



## never2late70

mo I understand ..choosing to go public with fund raising was super hard, but time is not on my side..lol..

How exciting Almost!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi Angie....my baby is 18 & graduating high school this year....Im going to be a hot mess at that graduation. Lol...Im 37.....I go in for bloodwork tomorrow and then first scan on Saturday....I'm really really nervous though...

You're almost there!!! How are the meds treating your stomach?


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hey there lovely ladies!! How are you all doing today? Hopefully well. :o)
Az. . .How are you feeling? Hopefully better!
Jenn, MrsC, Lindsay. . . I LOVE seeing pictures of your LOs on fb!!
Jenn. . . I am impressed that you were able to do the stress test at all after the bedrest, c-section recovery, AND not getting any sleep! 
Almost. . . Yay for the surprise shower! How fun! I am so excited for you, SO soon!
Mo. . . I am so sorry that you are having to wait. The whole hurry up and wait stuff that goes along with all things fertility truly drive me up the wall!
Angie. . . how are you doing? Im excited for you to get started!
Michelle. . . how is DS feeling? I hope they get things figured out tomorrow with the ultrasound!
Kathy. . . how are you feeling?
Broody. . . Fia is beautiful! She is such a little fighter!
Stinas. . .How are you doing?
Mamali. . . how are you doing?
Bubu. . . I dont know if I have said it yet, but I am so sorry about your grandma! 
Hi Sekky. . how are you doing?
Has anyone heard from Drs?? I was thinking about her today.
I am REALLY sorry if I missed anyone. . . I am typing this on my phone (which I hate doing).
AFM. . . I am doing ok. Better today than I actually expected to be doing. I am still incredibly disappointed, but I still have 2 more cycles already paid for so I am not giving up yet. I will probably take all of that back tomorrow and be super cranky but at least for right now I am doing ok. The plan as of now is to wait for AF, go on BCPs for at least 2 weeks then see when they can fit me in to thaw the eggs and fertilize them then do the transfer. Im guessing it will be July. Im working on figuring a few things out about what donor I want to use so Im trying to process my way through all that.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Hey there lovely ladies!! How are you all doing today? Hopefully well. :o)
> Az. . .How are you feeling? Hopefully better!
> Jenn, MrsC, Lindsay. . . I LOVE seeing pictures of your LOs on fb!!
> Jenn. . . I am impressed that you were able to do the stress test at all after the bedrest, c-section recovery, AND not getting any sleep!
> Almost. . . Yay for the surprise shower! How fun! I am so excited for you, SO soon!
> Mo. . . I am so sorry that you are having to wait. The whole hurry up and wait stuff that goes along with all things fertility truly drive me up the wall!
> Angie. . . how are you doing? Im excited for you to get started!
> Michelle. . . how is DS feeling? I hope they get things figured out tomorrow with the ultrasound!
> Kathy. . . how are you feeling?
> Broody. . . Fia is beautiful! She is such a little fighter!
> Stinas. . .How are you doing?
> Mamali. . . how are you doing?
> Bubu. . . I dont know if I have said it yet, but I am so sorry about your grandma!
> Hi Sekky. . how are you doing?
> Has anyone heard from Drs?? I was thinking about her today.
> I am REALLY sorry if I missed anyone. . . I am typing this on my phone (which I hate doing).
> AFM. . . I am doing ok. Better today than I actually expected to be doing. I am still incredibly disappointed, but I still have 2 more cycles already paid for so I am not giving up yet. I will probably take all of that back tomorrow and be super cranky but at least for right now I am doing ok. The plan as of now is to wait for AF, go on BCPs for at least 2 weeks then see when they can fit me in to thaw the eggs and fertilize them then do the transfer. Im guessing it will be July. Im working on figuring a few things out about what donor I want to use so Im trying to process my way through all that.



HI Bomo :hugs: I'm doing well.....waiting for my results from today's bloodwork. 

I'm glad you are doing better....and don't you worry you can be happy or cranky and we will still love you...you have every right to feel up and down.... I'm also glad that there is a plan. Does the doctor provide you with donors that are good for you? I'm sorry I don't know how the process works.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Michelle....how is your son doing?


----------



## almosthere

Bomo-def. sounds like you have lots to process and think about-I hope you find a fantastic donor and have a super lucky cycle this July!!

Hope all others have a lovely day! Kisses, hugs, loves, and baby dust!


----------



## Jenn76

Angie: So excited to follow this journey with you, you're finally almost there! 

Mobaby: I'm sure your RE will understand after all you have been through it makes sense to get a second opinion and possibly a fresh approach is all you need. Plus the fact you are saving money with the other clinic he has to understand your motive for switching. I hope you can start sooner but if not August will be here in no time. 

BOMO: You're amazing I think it's great that you are remaining positive I truly believe having a positive attitude helps in achieving success. Good luck in your donor search. This will be your time, you will get your BFP with these next six eggs and have your forever baby. I'm so excited for you to start this next cycle.


----------



## MrsC8776

Jenn76 said:


> Kathy: Congrats on a great second beta! I had some pain as well, probably just the LO settling in and causing your uterus to stretch.
> 
> Bubu: I'm so sorry to hear of your grandmothers passing :hugs:
> 
> MrsC: Glad to hear you have had a couple good days I hope that continues. We need to swaddle Emma at night in order for her to sleep better. And if it isn't done real tight she manages to escape it so she is my Houdini as well, lol! Have you tried using a nipple to give the colic stuff? We use one with the grip water, just put a bit in the nipple and let them suck it out. Then none gets spit out, well it is harder to spit out then using a dropper or spoon.
> 
> Lindsay: I'm not so sure if this gripe water is any better, they like it and it calms them for a few mins. It is supposed to relieve hiccups and that doesn't work I know that. Last night wasn't as bad as the past two so maybe it is working. However they still seem to be so uncomfortable and in pain at times. I'm going to look into MrsC's suggestion.
> 
> On the Best Thread Ever: I agree MrsC you are the glue that keeps this thread going. I love all the ladies in here and I'm glad we have been able to keep it going for so long. It would be a sad day if we allowed this thread to die, unless it is because we all got our BFP's and started a parenting thread instead.
> 
> Ditto on what Lindsay said, she put it so perfectly and I couldn't top it, Happy Mother's Day to all!

I haven't tried using a nipple to give her the meds. I think my brain is to tired to think of stuff like that. :haha: I'll give that a try tonight. 



azlissie said:


> Bomo, I am so sorry to hear your news. I can't imagine how crushing it must have been. I'm so glad you have two full cycles left - you will get your bfp!!
> 
> Michelle, that's so scary about your son. I hope the gi dr can figure it out.
> 
> Feeling like crap lately - my stomach has been kind of upset & I just don't feel good. I don't know what's going on - I almost thought yesterday that I was coming down with something but it never got any worse. Just a general blah feeling.

I hope you feel better soon. 



michelle01 said:


> Lindsay - I know what you mean, no matter how old they are, when they are in pain, it is so heartbreaking!
> 
> Jenn - The days I do go to the gym I feel so much better, especially the next day, so that is what keeps me going. However I do have to cut back, so I attempting 3 days a week now; will see how long that lasts! Did you go for your testing of your heart yesterday? Did they figure out what is going on?
> 
> az - Sorry you are not feeling good; it is so hard feeling sick and being pg.
> 
> DS has an ultrasound scheduled tomorrow morning. In the meantime we started the laxative yesterday, poor little guy was crying/apologizing to me yesterday when he had an accident. I felt so bad for him; trying to explain he is taking medicine for his tummy and it was OK he couldn't hold it :( Just hoping we get this figured out and soon.

Poor DS. I hope he is ok and they figure out what is going on. It sounds like he is very uncomfortable. :hugs:



Jenn76 said:


> Awe Michelle, poor little guy. How old is he? It must be hard for him laxatives are hard enough for adults.
> 
> Regarding the tests I didn't survive the stress test not because of my heart I am just so tired and worn down. After 10 weeks of bed rest and 5 weeks of csection recovery I knew it would be hard. So at the point where I needed to run I stopped. There were no signs of heart issues and they said they had enough recorded anyway. I felt horrible though this old man was beside me running that was twice my age. He lasted much longer then me. Then I had to wear a monitor for the next 24 hours which sucked. There was 7 pads taped to me so I was covered in wires which is not convienient with babies at home. Emma kept pulling on them. I have to wait two weeks to hear how that went but I know it was fine. Next week I have an ultrasound of my heart so if anything I think that could show something. But I'm not holding my breath.

Great news about there being no sign of heart issues. Although that still leaves whats happening a big mystery. Maybe the results from the monitor will show whats going on. I'm guessing you didn't have any episodes while wearing it? 



never2late70 said:


> Hi everyone :flower:
> 
> Michelle: My baby, who is now 22 use to have terrible gastric issues. It's great that your son is passing stool, at least that way you know there at least isn't a blockage.
> 
> AZ: I hope you feel better soon love. I hate feeling bad..yuck
> 
> Lindsey: Welcome to parenting..Ugh hurts so bad to see your baby in pain. You're doing a great job!
> 
> BoMo: I just wish i could wave a magic wand and get things going for you, for all of us. Stay strong.
> 
> Stinas: I love your attitude girlfriend.
> 
> Jenn: I am thrilled that you're getting all of your tests done. You have to take care of yourself just as well as you take care of those babies.
> 
> Mamali: So glad you're home and feeling better. I can't wait to hear about your scan.
> 
> Mo: How are you love. Any news on your next plan of action?
> 
> Broody: Fia is a doll! Is she home now? What is her middle name?
> 
> Almost: Whats new and exciting? The coutdown is on!
> 
> Bubu: You have taken some really hard knocks lately love and I pray for something great to come your way soon. Stay strong.
> 
> MrsC: I love all of the pictures of the babies. Man you are tough doing this all alone. I know you miss your hubby as much as he misses you.
> 
> Hi Sekky! Hi Likklegemz! Where are you both in your cycles?
> 
> Kathy!! I didn't mean to forget you!! Yay for both beta's when is your scan? Do you mind me asking how old you are? I notice you have an older child like me. I am 41.
> 
> Hope I didn't miss anyone.
> 
> Well Not much going on with me. Just started the AF from hell on Sunday the 12th..Bled so bad..Ick..
> 
> Start my last round of BCP tonight. Take the last pill on June 3rd. Go in for my baseline labs and vaginal US on the 7th. Donor starts stims on the 7th. Go in for last vaginal US and labs on the 17th, egg collection on the 19th. Transfer on the 24th. Blood test on July 5th. Of course I will probably POAS everday after transfer Bahahaha!!
> 
> I hope all of you are well.
> Prayers and Blessing,
> ~Angie <3

Thanks Angie! It is tough but we make it work. :) I do count down the days until hubby gets home though! 

Yay for having a schedule and it being so close to PUPO time!! 



MoBaby said:


> Hey Angie- im waiting for af then I get cd3 labs. Tonorrow is cd14 so hopefully only 2 weeks longer. Waiting for RPL blood panel. DH started clomid and Hcg and has bloods and sa in one month (long shot but may help quality if no quantity)....with my next af I can start bcps for the antagonist protocol ivf (maybe he will let me start sooner.. Idk) so not much going on here until August at the earliest.




MoBaby said:


> and what stinks even more is after that EC I have to wait for a FET because we are doing a freeze all cycle with PGD/PGS! UGH! I think if my labs are back on time I may be able to convince the dr to move things up a bit :) I f/u with my old RE 1 week from today..I am extremely nervous b/c I have to tell him that I am doing another full IVF cycle but not with him and when I am ready to use my frosties I will call. :( Bittersweet since I do adore the man! But he unfortunately hasnt been successful with me and since its a numbers game I really dont have a choice. The new RE has lower prices as well and since I am well invested in this any little bit of reduced cost helps a lot! I wish I could raise $$ like you did but I am not willing to be vulnerable and put myself out there. My mom has no idea what I have been through or my sister or hardly anyone for that matter.

I hope the clomid helps things a bit! :hugs: Is there any chance of using your frostie while waiting for the cycle to start at the other clinic? Or would it just be better to wait and try the new clinic first? I think you are doing a really good thing about switching clinics. Your old RE should be fully understanding. You have shelled out so much money to them and if he doesn't understand that something needs to change he wasn't really looking out for you. Even if that means going to a different RE. 



almosthere said:


> Angie-thanks for asking! Actually, my work threw me a surprise shower today which was amazing, and tomorrow is my ultrasound and prenatal appt....only have one more appt. scheduled omgsh I am getting close eeek!! I am so glad that you are so close to your bfp can you believe it?!
> 
> Mo-so sorry-I hope your new RE will be the right one for you your next cycle!
> 
> AZ-hope you feel better-I have horrid allergies right now-coughing, phlem, stuffed up all day and all night-no fun at all being sick and so pregnant!
> 
> Hope all others are doing well! <3 xoxo

How did things go today? Yay for a shower at work!! 



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Hey there lovely ladies!! How are you all doing today? Hopefully well. :o)
> Az. . .How are you feeling? Hopefully better!
> Jenn, MrsC, Lindsay. . . I LOVE seeing pictures of your LOs on fb!!
> Jenn. . . I am impressed that you were able to do the stress test at all after the bedrest, c-section recovery, AND not getting any sleep!
> Almost. . . Yay for the surprise shower! How fun! I am so excited for you, SO soon!
> Mo. . . I am so sorry that you are having to wait. The whole hurry up and wait stuff that goes along with all things fertility truly drive me up the wall!
> Angie. . . how are you doing? Im excited for you to get started!
> Michelle. . . how is DS feeling? I hope they get things figured out tomorrow with the ultrasound!
> Kathy. . . how are you feeling?
> Broody. . . Fia is beautiful! She is such a little fighter!
> Stinas. . .How are you doing?
> Mamali. . . how are you doing?
> Bubu. . . I dont know if I have said it yet, but I am so sorry about your grandma!
> Hi Sekky. . how are you doing?
> Has anyone heard from Drs?? I was thinking about her today.
> I am REALLY sorry if I missed anyone. . . I am typing this on my phone (which I hate doing).
> AFM. . . I am doing ok. Better today than I actually expected to be doing. I am still incredibly disappointed, but I still have 2 more cycles already paid for so I am not giving up yet. I will probably take all of that back tomorrow and be super cranky but at least for right now I am doing ok. The plan as of now is to wait for AF, go on BCPs for at least 2 weeks then see when they can fit me in to thaw the eggs and fertilize them then do the transfer. Im guessing it will be July. Im working on figuring a few things out about what donor I want to use so Im trying to process my way through all that.

:hugs: I hope you are having a good day so far. Keep your head up and try to stay strong. This is going to work! No matter how you are feeling, know that we are always here for you.


----------



## michelle01

Lindsay - I felt so bad and kept telling DS he didn't need to apologize. I told him the medicine made his tummy upset and if he has an accident, it is OK ;) 

Jenn - DS will be 4 on July 1. He has been such a trooper through all this, but I know he isn't feeling great.

Kathy - Thanks for asking; he seems a little better today. :)

Almost - YAY, you are sooooo close and what a great surprise on the shower ;) 

BOMO - Glad you are staying so positive :hugs:

I took DS for his scan this morning, just have to wait for the results. If they find something, he will call me, otherwise I wait until the follow-up appt. I am hoping not to hear from them, but we shall see. I took DS to get breakfast afterwards and bought him some new sandals cause he did such a great job :)


----------



## sekky

Hello ladies. I have tons to catch up on but a quick update on me. Went in for my BW and scan today. Couldn't get my e2 result till I left for work. The dr saw 10 follies all under 10mm so my menopur dose was increased to 225iu I go in on Friday again.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hi Everyone. . . I don't know if any of you will see this, but I have a phone follow up with my RE at 3:30 (PST) today and I'm trying to think of all the questions I need to ask. . . Please let me know if you can think of any others!

1. Thoughts on switching sperm donors again? Does she recommend only proven donors or would one that is new work too?

2. Same thing with Egg donor?

3. Why crinone (vaginal) instead of PIO?

4. The nurse said they have a new protool they are using, would that be something for me to think about?

5. What can I do to help with implantation since in all the cycles I have never had a hint of a BFP?

6. WOuld my chances increase if we put back 3 instead of 2 like we have been doing?

Anything I am missing anything? Thank you!


----------



## Jenn76

BOMO: I'm not sure I'm understanding the egg donor process completely. Originally My understanding was that she was going to do three fresh cycles and however many eggs you get from each can be fertilized and bought to Day 5. You transfer the best ones and if there are any additional blasts they can be frozen. Then after you have used the frozen ones if you still didn't get your BFP then she would do the second cycle and so on. But you mentioned you have 12 more frozen eggs already so I'm confused. Does the egg collection just happen once and those eggs get divided into 3 cycles? Is there an option to switch the egg donor without costing more? Was the donor a proven success for prior BFP's. 

Your questions are good. I don't really have anything to add. I was just curious on the process. I know you explained it before but I may have misunderstood. 

Michelle: Glad to hear DS did well at the scan, I hope you hear good results. 

Sekky: 10 so early is great, the increased meds will get them to where tey need be and hopefully bring a few more into the mix. Good luck on Friday. 

MrsC: I haven't had any episodes since last week so I'm quite sure they won't see anything on the report. Did you have a good Mothers Day? I was thinking about you since I knew DH was gone I hope you did have a chance to celebrate.


----------



## never2late70

PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Hi Angie....my baby is 18 & graduating high school this year....Im going to be a hot mess at that graduation. Lol...Im 37.....I go in for bloodwork tomorrow and then first scan on Saturday....I'm really really nervous though...
> 
> You're almost there!!! How are the meds treating your stomach?

Awe..Graduation! How exciting! My girls are 25-23-22 years old. People keep asking me why I want to sart all over and I just want to punch them in the face..It's not about me starting over, it's about my husband starting at all, and us having a child together. He has no children and no previous marriages.

BOMO: Your questiona are good, but I need to go back and read what it is that you're doing exactly. Do you have frozen eggs or frozen embryos?


----------



## MoBaby

bomo those are great questions! I forgot- did you have the biopsy before??

DH and I have been having our strike of bad luck recently.... First my grandmother dies, then my chemical, then something happened at my work, then DH found out friday his contract wasnt being renewed (thats okay; he has been looking for a new position anyways and already has several leads and went on several interviews; just waiting; he has until August or september to get a job. Not a big deal)... BUT anyways, through all this madness we have been going through we just learned that DH is going to be getting some extra cash in that almost pays (well at least more than half) for our IVF/ICSI/PGS/FET cycle!!!!!! YAY!! I am excited now :) Now I know its the right move to do that. Glad my prayer has been answered on how to proceed next.


----------



## sekky

MoBaby said:


> bomo those are great questions! I forgot- did you have the biopsy before??
> 
> DH and I have been having our strike of bad luck recently.... First my grandmother dies, then my chemical, then something happened at my work, then DH found out friday his contract wasnt being renewed (thats okay; he has been looking for a new position anyways and already has several leads and went on several interviews; just waiting; he has until August or september to get a job. Not a big deal)... BUT anyways, through all this madness we have been going through we just learned that DH is going to be getting some extra cash in that almost pays (well at least more than half) for our IVF/ICSI/PGS/FET cycle!!!!!! YAY!! I am excited now :) Now I know its the right move to do that. Glad my prayer has been answered on how to proceed next.

Isn't that great Mo :happydance: one more thing to be thankful for dear. I always think of people going thru infertility and don't have funds to even do the preliminary testing let alone the actual treatment. So happy for the news


----------



## sekky

Oh Bomo sorry about your embryos. I know this is coming late. I wish you all the best with your phone consult. Sorry I can't help with the questions as I have no idea about them


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

never2late70 said:


> PRAYIN4BABIES said:
> 
> 
> Hi Angie....my baby is 18 & graduating high school this year....Im going to be a hot mess at that graduation. Lol...Im 37.....I go in for bloodwork tomorrow and then first scan on Saturday....I'm really really nervous though...
> 
> You're almost there!!! How are the meds treating your stomach?
> 
> Awe..Graduation! How exciting! My girls are 25-23-22 years old. People keep asking me why I want to sart all over and I just want to punch them in the face..It's not about me starting over, it's about my husband starting at all, and us having a child together. He has no children and no previous marriages.
> 
> BOMO: Your questiona are good, but I need to go back and read what it is that you're doing exactly. Do you have frozen eggs or frozen embryos?Click to expand...


I get the same question....i ignore them and basically say why do you think....i don't let them get to me....to hell with them ;-)


----------



## Stinas

BOMO - I am doing well. Thanks for asking. Light spotting, but shooting pains here and there, especially when I have gas or sneeze.....but nothing crazy. Go back to work tom. 
Would you be able to just switch donors before your new cycle? 
Those look like great questions! 

Kathy - awww hes all grown up now!!! I just got back from my cousins(who is like my twin sister, much skinnier and younger though lol) college graduation. Very emotional day. She was the first one to graduate college out of all of us. Very proud day!

Angie - I HATE people that are that stupid. First of all its none of their business!!! Its just like people saying why wont we all adopt. Like F YOU!!! You do what you feel is right and the hell with anyone else! 

Mo - More IVF money is amazinggggg!!!! :happydance:


I go in tom for my WTF apt. Yay. Is it bad that I cant wait to start our FET? I like want to start it now. End of July is when we will probably start, but im anxious. I have a good feeling about it. 
DH has his mind on business. Sept looks like we will be buying more shares of the fam business....which means we will not have to worry about a cent. Its HUGE. Im excited but nervous....you never know when and if they change their mind. It looks like a go.......i pray every day it is. This will put all our financial worries out the window. 
So far, thats that about me lol Besides the shooting pains I have been getting, this is what has been on my mind.
Hope everyone is doing well!
xoxo


----------



## never2late70

Oh My goodness! I hear the "Why don't you just adopt" almost ever time we tell someone what we're doing :growlmad: ugh!!

I'm glad we all have eachother <3


----------



## almosthere

thanks ladies-I got my first cervical check today and NADA...no dilation and baby has yet to drop.....I am so ready for him...come on little Liam!!!


----------



## drsquid

sorry for disappearing, the longer it was the less i wanted to see how far behind i was etc. all has been good. twins turned out to have tongue tie (after asking 3 differnt lc if they did, sigh) they were clipped about a week ago and we are still working on breast feeding. my folks left (dad march 19 mom april 9, and my sister visited and was actualy super helpful). i went back to work may 1. i found a great nanny. the babies are great, they dont really sleep all that well (they go down easy but often wake up in 1-2 hrs). but i get enough to function. they only cry if they are wet, hungry or want to be held. theyve also decided they like baths which is nice. this is a pic from mothers day
 



Attached Files:







photo(3).jpg
File size: 63.5 KB
Views: 25


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Its nice to hear you are doing well Dr......those babies are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## azlissie

DrS, great to hear from you! Your LOs are adorable - they both look so curious in the pic. Glad to hear things are going well!

Stinas, I am glad you aren't having major bleeding or pain - that would just make everything worse. I totally understand you about being eager to try the FET - it will work!

Michelle, sounds like your son is a pretty tough little kid - I hope you guys can figure out what's going on soon.

Almost, I'm sure you're more than ready for Liam to make his appearance! I hope he shows up soon.

Angie, I'm sure it gets old having people question your decision all the time. Why do people think it's any of their business? I had a woman at work ask me if I got pregnant on purpose - I wish I had the guts to have said "Why do you want to know?"

Bomo, I hope you got some answers with your phone call. Have you asked your dr about trying prednisone? I can't remember if you were the one I mentioned it to before, but I think it really helped me with implantation because I had 7 failed tries without even a hint of a bfp and then on 5 mg of prednisone a day, suddenly it worked. I think it suppressed my immune system just enough so it didn't attack the embryo.

Sekky, sounds like you're off to a good start! Good luck with your next appt.

Kathy, did you get your latest results?

Pink, MrsC, Jenn, Lindsay - how are the LO's? Are you all hanging in there?

AFM, had an appt with my OB today - nothing real exciting, but I'm now seeing her every two weeks. She said baby is growing on track and is currently head down but I'm sure that will change a few times between now and when he comes. She also said if my back pain gets to be too unbearable we might induce early - it's been pretty bad lately so we'll see what happens with that.

Hope everyone is having a good week!


----------



## MoBaby

drs! babies are adorable. my nephew was tongue tied and my sister's dr would not clip the tongue...They made her wait an entire year! it was ridiculous. He did fine after but would have been much better earlier on. Sorry about the lack of sleep. Im glad you have a nanny you like. Nice hearing from you.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Sorry for the repeat if you already read this in my journal, I am just going to Copy and paste here.

So, my RE called me almost an hour late today! UGH!! Of course by the time she called I only had 5 minutes until I needed to walk in to my acupuncture appointment. I stayed in the car an extra 5 minutes to make sure I got all the info I wanted to. 

She brought up switching to PIO shots without me mentioning it. She said my progesterone levels have been ok but it's something to try that could make it better if I was willing. I told her that as much as I don't look forward to the idea of PIO shots everyday and the estrogen in oil every 3 days all in the butt (and since I can't reach the left side all in the right side of my butt) I am willing to do ANYTHING that could help with this.

She wants me to look for a new donor. She doesn't like that I was the first person who used the donor I did and even if the other person who is using her this month gets a BFP she would still like me to use one that has had multiple BFPs from her eggs. She would not like me to switch sperm donors. Since I still have vial left that I have already paid for and he is a known donor she doesn't want to play with that.

She doesn't recommend PGD testing because it is donor egg and donor sperm so it shouldn't need the testing.

Given her choice, she would not like to put anymore than 2 back in. She said it doesn't increase my odds in any way other than to make a multiple pregnancy more likely (I am ok with that!).

She doesn't want to use the new protocol because what it is is using estrace the whole time (no vivelle and no valerate). Since we KNOW the valerate works for me she wants to stick with that.

After looking at all my test results (uterine scans, ultrasounds, blood work, hysteroscopy and everything she does not want me to use any kinds of steroids. She doesn't think they would help me, plus I haven't had the best reaction in the past to steroids.

I think that was all of it.

To answer the question about how my "plan" or program works. . . Back in December I talked to my RE about what kind of plan I wanted to do. By using frozen eggs from Myeggbank, I was able to go through a company called Attain and get a 100% money back guarantee. What that means is that I get 3 cycles plus all the FET that result from those and if at the end of that I don't bring home a baby I get my 34K back. Each cycle they thaw 6 eggs. I am guaranteed at least 4 eggs to be fertilized. As I have now learned, I do not have to use the same donor each time but I can if I want to.

So, now I wait for AF to arrive (I think I am going to invent some kind of AF dance like a rain dance to bring her on NOW! hehe). Then, I go on BCPs until they can figure out when they can get me in for a thaw and fertilization then the transfer. So, let's go AF I want to get this going!

Now that I have babbled away, how are you all doing today?


----------



## Lindsay18

BOMO- glad you got your questions answered. The money back guarantee is awesome!!! I love your idea about the AF rain dance lol. Ill be happy to do one for you to help lol. 

Michelle- how is your son doing?!

Drs- so good to hear from you! I'm sorry the babies were tongue tied and had to have it clipped. I give you credit for breast feeding twins! Good for you!

Jenn- how has the sleep been for you? Has DH helped out any more?

How is everyone doing??

AFM nights have gotten a little better. Reiken seems to get up most nights around 2 and 5. DH does the 2am feeding and I get up at 5am pretty much for the day. I have a hard time going back to sleep after feeding and changing him and then pumping. Such a process lol. His diaper rash is definitely getting better and while he still has gas pains, the gripe water is getting it out at least. 
My husband's sister is graduating college today and I wish I could be there but unfortunately I can't. My husband took of work to go which I good because his dad and step mom are the most useless, unsupportive people ever. We are more like her parents then them (helping pay her way through college etc). And we just found out she got a great job in her field of chemistry. So proud!!!


----------



## Jenn76

Mobaby: That's great news that your finances worked out, I agree it does sound like everything is meant to be this round. Can't wait for you to start. 

Stinas: Good luck at your WTF appointment. I think it's great that you are excited and positive about starting your FET, July is right around the corner. Sorry to hear about the pains I hope they pass soon. I hope the business works out, it sounds like a great opportunity for your family. 

Almost: Sorry to hear Liam is taking his time, sounds like he is quite content in there like mine were. If I hadn't given them the eviction I think they would have gone full term. You are so close now soon he will be in your arms.

Dr: The babies are adorable! I'm glad to hear you figured out why they weren't feeding well. Sorry to hear you are back to work already but glad you found a great nanny. 

Azlissie: Sorry to hear about your back pain, I remember how horrible that was for me too. Head down is great, they don't often flip much in the third trimester so maybe he will stay put. Not much longer for you. 

BOMO: Wow it sounds like you have a really good RE and the plan you are on is great with that money back guarantee. I think I'd want a proven donor as well since you are investing so much in this. I'd help you with the AF dance but I don't want mine to return so just know I'm supporting you emotionally with that one. Lol!

Lindsay: Glad to hear Reiken's rash is getting better. That's great that DH is doing the 2am feeding and you are able to get more sleep. I'm loving how the gripe water settles the babies down, I'm not 100% convinced that it is relieving their tummy pains but it does settle them down. Yeah for your big girl graduating, sorry you can't go. Sad that her parents aren't more supportive but that's great that her big brother is. 

I had a great sleep last night DH did the 10pm feeding so I got to sleep from 8 until 1, yes a whole 5 hours uninterupted!! Then at 1 I was able to feed both babies and get them back to sleep and pump all within 1 hour and 15 mins. So back to sleep from 2:15 until 4am. Then I got 45 mins from 5:15 until 6 then up for the day. For a grand total of 7.5 hours last night. :happydance:


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn- nice!!! That's awesome! I hope you have many more nights like that!!!


----------



## michelle01

Lindsay - Tyler is doing better; I really think the laxatives are helping!!! Thanks for asking ;) And glad to hear you are getting some sleep and Reiken is doing better!!

Jenn - That is awesome; hope you get many more nights like that ;)

drsq!!! Hi; your twinnies are so adorable!! Glad you found a good nanny too.

Mama - How are you doing/feeling?

BOMO - Glad you got to get your questions answered and have a plan in place :)

Stinas - Good luck today at your appt!

Hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi Ladies <3

Bomo...so happy that they have answered alot for you and have a protocol ready....I will join you and Lindsay in your special dance!!! Only want the best for you <3

Jenn...glad to hear it all worked out for you last night! 

Hey Lindsay <3 

Az....My beta yesterday was 2334 ...estrogen was perfect according to the nurse but my progesteron was really low....which had me nothing but a bucket of tears. I have a horrible allergic reaction to the PIO shots so they stopped me but the suppository is not doing that well...and I still have the hives...so all in all it's just the added progesterone in my body. I begged if I could take a shot at least once a week. I don't care if I look like one big hive, I just don't want to lose this baby. So tomorrow I get to do my one shot and then on Saturday I have my first scan....I'm basically just a hot mess right now because of this progesterone level....

Mo...that's awesome news!! So happy for you.

Stinas...I saw the pictures yesterday and she does look like your twin!!! How did your follow up go today? 

Michelle...glad to hear your son is doing better <3 

Hi MrsC...how are the girls doing? and how are you?


----------



## sekky

Drs so good to hear from you. Your babies are adorable

BOMO so glad you got your answers. Fx AF shows up soon

Great you had a good night rest. Hoping you will get more of that

Kayla how are you doing? Final lap hmmm. Out baby out, momma is ready to meet ya

Mrs how is miss Emma and Ava and yourself?

Linds glad Reiken's rash is getting better. 

Michelle hope DS is better now

Kathy how was the graduation? Hope it's better than you had hoped

Az sorry about your back aches hope it feels better and your baby cooks longer


----------



## sekky

Oh Kathy. Your baby will fine sweetie. Hoping the level affects nothing and the PIO boost it for you.


----------



## michelle01

Kathy - That is a great beta! What was your progestrone? Glad they are letting you have a shot still once a week to help! Good luck Saturday ;)

Sekky - Thanks; he seems better today, so hopefully just a few follow-up appts for him and keeping him on a softener is all we need to do!! How is stimming going for you?

Almost - Your LO seems very content! Hopefully things start to progess soon for you ;)


----------



## Jenn76

Kathy: That sucks that you are having a bad reaction to the progesterone. Soon your body should be producing enough that you won't need the injections. Congrats on a great beta score. I don't think you have to worry much about the progesterone. Many people go without it and have healthy pregnancies and babies. This is your forever baby!

Michelle: Glad to hear that the suppositories are working for DS. 

Sekky: Good luck tomorrow, grow follies grow!!!!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Sekky...My son's graduation is not until next month...hehehe...

Michelle...my progesterone went from a 33 to an 8...and I am just uncomfortable....it's just very upsetting that I still have the hives.....like I said I don't care I'm still taking my shot once a week...everyone will just have to deal with my hives...hehehe...

Jenn...that's exactly what my nurse said....and she said that all of my other levels are great....it just has me nervous as anything...hopefully on Saturday I will be less nervous <3


----------



## MoBaby

Were you on vaginal progesterone at the 8? It doesn't Show in blood levels all that well. Can they switch formulations of pio for you? I'm soo sorry you are upset. Don't worry! I bet next time the levels will be just fine.


----------



## Stinas

Jenn - glad you got more sleep and DH was helpful!!!

Kathy - Im sorry your P is low.........I started getting hives towards the end. Cant they change the PIO...maybe PIO in Olive Oil or something different to sesame....maybe thats it? 
Thanks! Shes my baby! All grown up now...but still needs her stina...shes the one that named me that 22yrs ago! Very proud of her! Shes very emotional, but super smart and hard working. Her father is a complete waste of life, always negative, but she put all that and turned it into energy which drove her to be the best....she knew it was the only way to better her life and to pretty much push him out of her life. Shes a great kid. 

My apt went very well! She said I will only have a tiny bit of bleeding left. Uterus is still large, so my boobs and belly will take a few more weeks to go down. I will need to go in weekly to watch my HSG go down. Once its at zero she wants to do a re accruing loss panel on me, even though I have only had this one loss, she wants to check everything before the FET. I will also do a saline ultrasound again once AF comes in 6 weeks or so. Then I will be put on BCPs mid July and will start FET end of July/early Aug. Glad I have a plan! I love my Doc!
Oh and the PGD results came in. Everything came back normal, but said my blood cells were in them? Something like that.....I think thats why she is doing all the testing on me. She still says that the testing cant tell her about y and xy(?) chromosomes, so thats something that could have been wrong...but we will never really know....which we knew this before testing. We talked about transferring all 3, which she did not recommend, she recently did it and said she nows 32wks preg with triplets....so she really wants to avoid that....which I would like to as well....so we are on same page. I just had to ask. She seemed confident about the FET. Oh, testing also came back neg for any syndrome, which we were both happy about! 
I think the apt went well! I am happy to be moving along again.


----------



## MoBaby

Your blood cells will be In b/c of the d&c.... Because of that the samples had maternal cells so if one was xx they can't rule out they only tested maternal cells. Does that make sense?


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi Mo...at first I was with the oil....and then the vaginal ones which resulted in the number 8 :0( I hope my levels go up by tomorrow....


Stinas....I was originally on the sesame oil pio shots and then changed to olive oil and I still get the hives...not sure what it is....but I'm taking my shot tomorrow! this whole level thing is freaking me out!!! I'm happy to hear that you have a plan <3


----------



## never2late70

PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Hi Mo...at first I was with the oil....and then the vaginal ones which resulted in the number 8 :0( I hope my levels go up by tomorrow....
> 
> 
> Stinas....I was originally on the sesame oil pio shots and then changed to olive oil and I still get the hives...not sure what it is....but I'm taking my shot tomorrow! this whole level thing is freaking me out!!! I'm happy to hear that you have a plan <3

I will be doing the PIO shot and the Crinone suppository everyday for several weeks..:dohh:


----------



## sekky

Kathy oh sorry for the mix up. Thought it was today

Oh stinas glad you appointment went well and your DR sees things same way as you. 

Angie how is your donor cycle coming along?

AFM follie check tomorrow . Hope everyone is doing fine

Mamali been a while you checked in here.


----------



## drsquid

stinas- sorry i missed your updates. and sorry for your loss

prayin- the reason they like pio is becuase it shows up in your blood. crinone is thought to possibly be more effective because it is local to the uterus. but doesnt show up well on blood tests. i had problems with pio too. no hives just extreme pain and swelling in my butt. couldnt stand up, couldnt sit down etc. fingers crossed for you

bomo- im sorry things are still all over the place for you *hugs* it isnt fair

jen- congrats on sleep. i pay my nanny to come for 5 hrs on days im not working so i can sleep. expensive nap but worth it. 

lindsay- sorry for the lack of sleep

sorry for everyone else ive missed


----------



## Jenn76

Stinas: Great that you have a plan, I hope your HCG decreases at a fast rate. 

DrS: I thought you were planning on having a live in nanny, does she just come when you are working besides the days off? I'd love to have someone come to and give me a nap daily.


----------



## drsquid

yeah planned on livein,, that didnt happen. when im not working i have her come 5 hrs mon wed and fri. yeah she comes when im working, ive already done 2 overnight shifts which the babies didnt like much,, they slept ok the 2nd time apparently but they were out of sorts the whole next day. she was with her last family for 13 yrs so she hasnt worked with babies in a while but she seems to realy love them and she is reliable and punctual and sweet. she speaks to them in french. it is a crazy expensive nap but.. given that it is otherwise me 24/7


----------



## Jenn76

I know how hard twins can be so I don't blame you at all for having the nanny help everyday. I'd do the same if my parents weren't such a great help. Thankfully for me they come for free. She sounds like a great find and I'm sure it will all come back to her with regards to looking after babies.


----------



## almosthere

Ahhh ye ladies he seems very content!!, unfortuantly I had no dilation when checked on Thursday....just nada nada nada....although yesterday I got several comments from coworks and my mom saying i look like i dropped! I have had stomach aches, cramps, diahreah and gas, which I heard can mean body is preparing for baby-my guess is next saturday the earliest! =)


----------



## sekky

Hey ladies. Just got checked for follie growth and I have about 12 now and all still below 10 mm and lining is 7.3


----------



## michelle01

Stinas - Glad your appt went well and you have a plan to move forward!!

Kathy - I have everything crossed for you, but I bet at your scan things will be just great ;)

Almost - You are in the home stretch; things will progress soon for you!!!

Sekky - Sounds like a great follie check ;) Things are moving along for you!

It seems like the laxatives have really helped DS! Started the miralax today and we have gotten through one week of no episodes!


----------



## Lindsay18

Kathy- can't wait to see a scan pic!

Sekky- sounds great!!! Definite progress!

Almost- you'll get there:) I delivered at 38 weeks 4 days. So hopefully you'll be there soon!!!

Michelle- so glad it's helping!!! You must be so relieved!!!


----------



## michelle01

Definitely Lindsay! I hated seeing him in so much pain and so happy it isn't anything serious either.


----------



## sekky

Am on day 6 of stimm and they are still below 10mm. Another blood work tomorrow and follie check. So depending on what tomorrow says I might change dose or some additional stimm to the menopur.


----------



## Lindsay18

Where do they want them at this point?


----------



## MoBaby

Mine were always under 10/at 10 day 6 then major growth after that point. Stim for 10 days total but I did add menopur in after 4 days.


----------



## almosthere

So the BH contractions have been at it last night and even more so all day today and tonight..think I am finally making some slow progress here! LOL.


----------



## Jenn76

Sekky: Mine were slow to grow too, they increased me twice. I had Bravelle with the menopur. Hopefully you see more progress tomorrow. It's fantastic you have so many follies. 

Michelle: So happy to hear DS is doing well and feeling better. How are you feeling now?

Almost: Hopefully you did drop and those Braxton hicks are helping to dilate you. Shouldn't be much longer now.


----------



## almosthere

Aw Michelle glad your lo is doing well now =) Hope you are well too!!

So sharp shooting pains in the hoo-haw last night twice, OWCH it made me jump and was not pleasant! This sleeping on my left side only is really starting to get to me, so uncomfortable!


----------



## Lindsay18

Kayla- I had those pains a few times at the end too! Why only on the left side??


----------



## Jenn76

Lindsay you need a new ticker :)


----------



## sekky

Jenn76 said:


> Sekky: Mine were slow to grow too, they increased me twice. I had Bravelle with the menopur. Hopefully you see more progress tomorrow. It's fantastic you have so many follies.
> 
> Michelle: So happy to hear DS is doing well and feeling better. How are you feeling now?
> 
> Almost: Hopefully you did drop and those Braxton hicks are helping to dilate you. Shouldn't be much longer now.

Thanks jenn and Mo. Am waiting for the scan now. Am begining to feel pains from my ovaries. It hurts when I work. Hopefully its because they are bigger now

Almost not long anymore hmmm?


----------



## almosthere

Lindsay-They say the left side is the best for blood flow to the baby, although I have been sleeping on both sides my whole pregnancy. However, whenever I lay on my right side and try to cuddle with dh it is very crampy and achey like baby is in a bad spot for me lol. It is so hard for me to turn over in bed too. I hope you little man is doing well!


----------



## azlissie

Almost, I hope these are some good signs that things are going to start happening soon! I know what you mean about only being able to sleep a certain way - for me it's on my right side.

Michelle, glad LO is feeling better!

Sekky, hope your follies start getting bigger!

Everyone else, have a great weekend! I'm re-doing the 3D ultrasound today since baby was so uncooperative last time - hopefully I'll get some good pics!


----------



## sekky

Az good luck at your scan. Looking forward to seeing some pictures.

My scan went well. Dr said their are about 6-8 follies in each ovary with the lead at 11mm. My menopur upped to 300iu another scan and e2 on Monday.

Hope everyone else is doing fine.


----------



## Stinas

MoBaby said:


> Your blood cells will be In b/c of the d&c.... Because of that the samples had maternal cells so if one was xx they can't rule out they only tested maternal cells. Does that make sense?

Not really lol I have no clue. I am going to ask more questions when I go back on the 30th.

Almost - Yay!!

Lindsay - I agree...new ticker time!

So my HSG is now 887! Going down! Light spotting still....no biggie. Im back to work. Funny how many people I saw preg last night...kind of annoying lol OH well. 
So my bitch friend that was complaining about trying for 3 months, the night before I had my D&C......yeah shes finally noticing I am avoiding her lol WHy are people soooo stupid?? I just dont get it.


----------



## Jenn76

Azlissie: I hope you get better pics this time around. 

Sekky: Great progress! Hopefully the increase gets you closer to trigger! Grow follies grow!!

Stinas: Did she know you were having a D&C?


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Stinas said:


> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> Your blood cells will be In b/c of the d&c.... Because of that the samples had maternal cells so if one was xx they can't rule out they only tested maternal cells. Does that make sense?
> 
> Not really lol I have no clue. I am going to ask more questions when I go back on the 30th.
> 
> Almost - Yay!!
> 
> Lindsay - I agree...new ticker time!
> 
> So my HSG is now 887! Going down! Light spotting still....no biggie. Im back to work. Funny how many people I saw preg last night...kind of annoying lol OH well.
> So my bitch friend that was complaining about trying for 3 months, the night before I had my D&C......yeah shes finally noticing I am avoiding her lol WHy are people soooo stupid?? I just dont get it.Click to expand...


The stupid gene people carry is more common than we think....hehehe...glad your levels are coming down <3


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

3rd beta is 6700 and progesterone jumped back up to 17.....saw the yolk sac...but the dr made me nervous again because she said the embryo implanted lower in the uterus....so now Im worried about that? Has anyone heard of that? 

The progesterone shot I took last night did the trick 

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## MoBaby

Was she concerned with the location of the embryo? There is such thing as a cervical ectopi but doesn't sound like its that. Sometimes drs should just not say anything unless there is a real problem to be concerned with. Glad your progesterone is back up.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

MoBaby said:


> Was she concerned with the location of the embryo? There is such thing as a cervical ectopi but doesn't sound like its that. Sometimes drs should just not say anything unless there is a real problem to be concerned with. Glad your progesterone is back up.


Exactly my thoughts! She said we will keep an eye on it.....its not close to the cervix but its not in the higher part of the uterus where they would like to see it...The nurse that called me said everything is perfect....so Im going to go with what the nurse said lol...Lets see what the doctor says on Monday.


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn and Stinas- I know... Lol!!! I'm always on here on my phone and it doesn't let me for some reason so I need to get on my computer and get a new ticker!!!

Almost- I feel you! When I laid on my left side my hips would kill me and when I laid on my right side he would lay on my kidney so I had to sleep in a recliner for months. Do whatever is comfortable. Reiken is doing great!!! Thank you!!!

Az- really hoping you got a good look on the 3D!!!

Stinas- I hate people lol. Not all of them- but the stupid ones- which is most of them lol. Miss ya girl!!!

Kathy- whoever told you that today is included in the "stupid people that I hate" category. Lol!!! They need to stop making people worry for no definite reason. 

Sekky- glad your scan went well!!! Making progress:)

hi everyone else!!! Xoxoxo 

AFM- had a bridal shower today for a wedding I'm in on July 13. It's also DH's 30rh birthday and I got him a 2 hour massage while I was at the shower so my mom watched Reiken. I'm finding it a lot easier to have her babysit then I thought. Thank goodness!!!

I'm also struggling to continue pumping as often as I am. I'm not pumping as much as he's eating anymore and I'm struggling to keep up with my iron levels and upped calorie intake so I'm tired all of the time. I have been doing alternate formula and breast milk feedings since day 1 so I know he can handle formula so I think I'm going to slowly stop pumping and work off of what I have stored until its gone. I'm feeling so guilty for some reason but I guess breast feeding for a month is better than nothing...


----------



## never2late70

Great news Kathy.
Linds do not feel bad. I wont be breast feeding at all...too hard..lol

Happy Saturday loves!


----------



## azlissie

Lindsay, I think a month is great - you know he's gotten the really important immunities by now and if it's wearing you out, you'll be too exhausted to be the mommy you want to be. I think it's fine to ease off!

Kathy, I've never heard anything about that but I'm sure everything will work out just fine. Can't wait to hear about your next scan!

AFM, baby was being super stubborn again today and wouldn't get his feet and hands out of his face. The tech tried for 45 minutes and didn't get any decent pics at all. I wish I could have gotten a better look at the cleft - I still don't know if it's on one side or both, but I guess at this point I only have 11 more weeks to wait. The tech felt really bad and gave me a free heartbeat bear, but I wasn't really that surprised - I think he's just got a mind of his own!
 



Attached Files:







ALREADY ADORABLE LJ_1_6.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Jenn76

Kathy: Great beta! Does that have to do with where the placenta attached? One of mine was low and they were concerned but it moved up after several weeks. I'm not sure of thats the same thing. I don't think you need to worry. glad your progesterone improved.

Azlissie: Sorry to hear you couldnt get a good look. My boy was like that too every scan. We always got great shots of Emma but Chris would never cooperate. Stubborn men!! 

Lindsay: Don't feel bad it is super hard. You always hear that but until you actually do it most people wouldn't understand. I think my supply is starting to decrease. Probably because I have been pumping less as well. I just really struggle to get the sessions in. My parents have been babysitting for me as well since I had to go to the hospital for all that testing I asked my mom to take work off rather then DH. It was a nice break and when I returned Christopher immediately turned towards me and smiled. It was like I could hear him thinking yeah mommy is home.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

azlissie said:


> Lindsay, I think a month is great - you know he's gotten the really important immunities by now and if it's wearing you out, you'll be too exhausted to be the mommy you want to be. I think it's fine to ease off!
> 
> Kathy, I've never heard anything about that but I'm sure everything will work out just fine. Can't wait to hear about your next scan!
> 
> AFM, baby was being super stubborn again today and wouldn't get his feet and hands out of his face. The tech tried for 45 minutes and didn't get any decent pics at all. I wish I could have gotten a better look at the cleft - I still don't know if it's on one side or both, but I guess at this point I only have 11 more weeks to wait. The tech felt really bad and gave me a free heartbeat bear, but I wasn't really that surprised - I think he's just got a mind of his own!


I LOVEEEE baby feet <3 guess he is trying to tell you he wants to be a surprise ....hehehe...cant wait to see him!! 11weeks will be here before you know it!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Jenn76 said:


> Kathy: Great beta! Does that have to do with where the placenta attached? One of mine was low and they were concerned but it moved up after several weeks. I'm not sure of thats the same thing. I don't think you need to worry. glad your progesterone improved.
> 
> Azlissie: Sorry to hear you couldnt get a good look. My boy was like that too every scan. We always got great shots of Emma but Chris would never cooperate. Stubborn men!!
> 
> Lindsay: Don't feel bad it is super hard. You always hear that but until you actually do it most people wouldn't understand. I think my supply is starting to decrease. Probably because I have been pumping less as well. I just really struggle to get the sessions in. My parents have been babysitting for me as well since I had to go to the hospital for all that testing I asked my mom to take work off rather then DH. It was a nice break and when I returned Christopher immediately turned towards me and smiled. It was like I could hear him thinking yeah mommy is home.

Im guessing thats what she was trying to hint at....she says a comment and then wouldnt explain further besides we will keep a close eye on it....I swear my foot was in range to kick her! Lol...and I asked questions but she would not say anything besides we have to watch it. 

That was my favorite when my son was a baby....the way they recognize you and smile! Its a beautiful feeling!!! How are you feeling?


----------



## Lindsay18

Thanks girls. That does make me feel a little better. Jenn- that is so sweet!! I can't wait for that! 
My friend had a baby 2 days after me and is in the same boat as far as wanting to start to end pumping so we are doing it together lol. Sounds stupid I'm sure but it's helpful to have someone to do it with. Helps me not feel as guilty. I'm a formula baby and I turned out healthy and smart!!! Lol! And I agree. You don't know how hard it is until you do it!!!


----------



## Jenn76

Kathy: The only thing we were told was no sex until it was higher and to beware that I may experience spotting. I didn't have any spotting so everything was good. I'm good, getting more sleep and starting to feel better. Do you have any morning sickness yet? 

Lindsay: I'm a formula baby too, as were most babies from that time. I think we all turned out great. Glad to hear you have support. I'm sure it won't be long before Reiken starts smiling at you when he hears your voice or sees you. Only Chris does it for me. Emma looks at me when she sees me or hears me but she doesn't smile like Chris does. However she can sit up better and hold her head better then him.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Jenn76 said:


> Kathy: The only thing we were told was no sex until it was higher and to beware that I may experience spotting. I didn't have any spotting so everything was good. I'm good, getting more sleep and starting to feel better. Do you have any morning sickness yet?
> 
> Lindsay: I'm a formula baby too, as were most babies from that time. I think we all turned out great. Glad to hear you have support. I'm sure it won't be long before Reiken starts smiling at you when he hears your voice or sees you. Only Chris does it for me. Emma looks at me when she sees me or hears me but she doesn't smile like Chris does. However she can sit up better and hold her head better then him.

Glad you are getting more sleep.....I havent had any morning sickness *knock on wood* it stays that way too! Lol...the only thing I have is cramping....other than that I feel great!


----------



## Lindsay18

Yay for feeling great, Kathy!!! Xoxo

Jenn- very true about the formula:). I can't wait until he's like that! Chris and Teiken seem very similar! I'll crack up if he is the same weight as Chris' appointment!


----------



## GettingBroody

All going well we might be going home on Wednesday!!! :dance: Keep your fingers and toes crossed ladies!! :D


----------



## Lindsay18

Getting- that's fantastic!!! How much does she weigh now?!


----------



## Jenn76

Broody: I'm so happy for you. :happydance: Things are so much better when you get to bring the baby home. You must be so excited.


----------



## sekky

Linds so sorry you are finding BF hard. I thought pumping should make it easier

Kathy glad you are feeling awesome

Angie how are you?

Mrs seems you've not been here in a while. Hope the little misses and you are ok.

Things seems a little quiet in here lately.

Bubu, Bomo, az, Michelle, almost thinking of everyone


----------



## MoBaby

Broody! That is amazing!! YAY for Fia! Glad she is doing so great and you can finally have her where she belongs- at home! :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Thanks, Sekky. Pumping was DEFINITELY easier than nursing but now that he needs more its getting difficult too. I have quite a bit stored so after I am done pumping, he will continue getting breast milk for a little bit. More difficult than I thought. Very demanding.


----------



## michelle01

Getting - That is fantastic news!!! Everything crossed that Fia comes home :)

Lindsay - I could only imagine how hard the BF is! I didn't do it with DS and now getting scared to do it with this LO. You do what you can!! And sometimes switching to formula is what is best for everyone.

Sekky - Your getting close; when do they expect ER to be?

Almost - How are you feeling?? 

Kathy - Great beta and glad your progestrone is rising :) I don't think you have anything to worry about!!!

Hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Getting...that's awesome news!!!!! Way to go Fia!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Sorry for not being around as much these days. These little girls keep me very busy! When they are sleeping I have so much to do around here so not much time to catch up on everyone. I'm going to try to catch up real quick though. 



michelle01 said:


> Lindsay - I felt so bad and kept telling DS he didn't need to apologize. I told him the medicine made his tummy upset and if he has an accident, it is OK ;)
> 
> Jenn - DS will be 4 on July 1. He has been such a trooper through all this, but I know he isn't feeling great.
> 
> Kathy - Thanks for asking; he seems a little better today. :)
> 
> Almost - YAY, you are sooooo close and what a great surprise on the shower ;)
> 
> BOMO - Glad you are staying so positive :hugs:
> 
> I took DS for his scan this morning, just have to wait for the results. If they find something, he will call me, otherwise I wait until the follow-up appt. I am hoping not to hear from them, but we shall see. I took DS to get breakfast afterwards and bought him some new sandals cause he did such a great job :)

How is DS? Have you heard anything yet? I hope you both are doing well.



Stinas said:


> Jenn - glad you got more sleep and DH was helpful!!!
> 
> Kathy - Im sorry your P is low.........I started getting hives towards the end. Cant they change the PIO...maybe PIO in Olive Oil or something different to sesame....maybe thats it?
> Thanks! Shes my baby! All grown up now...but still needs her stina...shes the one that named me that 22yrs ago! Very proud of her! Shes very emotional, but super smart and hard working. Her father is a complete waste of life, always negative, but she put all that and turned it into energy which drove her to be the best....she knew it was the only way to better her life and to pretty much push him out of her life. Shes a great kid.
> 
> My apt went very well! She said I will only have a tiny bit of bleeding left. Uterus is still large, so my boobs and belly will take a few more weeks to go down. I will need to go in weekly to watch my HSG go down. Once its at zero she wants to do a re accruing loss panel on me, even though I have only had this one loss, she wants to check everything before the FET. I will also do a saline ultrasound again once AF comes in 6 weeks or so. Then I will be put on BCPs mid July and will start FET end of July/early Aug. Glad I have a plan! I love my Doc!
> Oh and the PGD results came in. Everything came back normal, but said my blood cells were in them? Something like that.....I think thats why she is doing all the testing on me. She still says that the testing cant tell her about y and xy(?) chromosomes, so thats something that could have been wrong...but we will never really know....which we knew this before testing. We talked about transferring all 3, which she did not recommend, she recently did it and said she nows 32wks preg with triplets....so she really wants to avoid that....which I would like to as well....so we are on same page. I just had to ask. She seemed confident about the FET. Oh, testing also came back neg for any syndrome, which we were both happy about!
> I think the apt went well! I am happy to be moving along again.

Sounds like things went pretty good at your appointment. July/August will be here before you know it! 



sekky said:


> Az good luck at your scan. Looking forward to seeing some pictures.
> 
> My scan went well. Dr said their are about 6-8 follies in each ovary with the lead at 11mm. My menopur upped to 300iu another scan and e2 on Monday.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing fine.

Have they given you a date for ER? Looks like you will get quite a few eggs! Good luck at your appointment today! 



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> 3rd beta is 6700 and progesterone jumped back up to 17.....saw the yolk sac...but the dr made me nervous again because she said the embryo implanted lower in the uterus....so now Im worried about that? Has anyone heard of that?
> 
> The progesterone shot I took last night did the trick
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend!

Thats a great 3rd beta!! When is your next scan? 



Lindsay18 said:


> Jenn and Stinas- I know... Lol!!! I'm always on here on my phone and it doesn't let me for some reason so I need to get on my computer and get a new ticker!!!
> 
> Almost- I feel you! When I laid on my left side my hips would kill me and when I laid on my right side he would lay on my kidney so I had to sleep in a recliner for months. Do whatever is comfortable. Reiken is doing great!!! Thank you!!!
> 
> Az- really hoping you got a good look on the 3D!!!
> 
> Stinas- I hate people lol. Not all of them- but the stupid ones- which is most of them lol. Miss ya girl!!!
> 
> Kathy- whoever told you that today is included in the "stupid people that I hate" category. Lol!!! They need to stop making people worry for no definite reason.
> 
> Sekky- glad your scan went well!!! Making progress:)
> 
> hi everyone else!!! Xoxoxo
> 
> AFM- had a bridal shower today for a wedding I'm in on July 13. It's also DH's 30rh birthday and I got him a 2 hour massage while I was at the shower so my mom watched Reiken. I'm finding it a lot easier to have her babysit then I thought. Thank goodness!!!
> 
> I'm also struggling to continue pumping as often as I am. I'm not pumping as much as he's eating anymore and I'm struggling to keep up with my iron levels and upped calorie intake so I'm tired all of the time. I have been doing alternate formula and breast milk feedings since day 1 so I know he can handle formula so I think I'm going to slowly stop pumping and work off of what I have stored until its gone. I'm feeling so guilty for some reason but I guess breast feeding for a month is better than nothing...

I can totally relate to how hard pumping is! I have fully stopped now and I couldn't be happier. Thats great that you have a supply for when you do stop. I was never able to do that. Please don't feel guilty! You did everything you could and even if you weren't able to pump for that first month you would still be a great mom! Happy mommy equals happy baby. Just do what you have to do. :) 



azlissie said:


> Lindsay, I think a month is great - you know he's gotten the really important immunities by now and if it's wearing you out, you'll be too exhausted to be the mommy you want to be. I think it's fine to ease off!
> 
> Kathy, I've never heard anything about that but I'm sure everything will work out just fine. Can't wait to hear about your next scan!
> 
> AFM, baby was being super stubborn again today and wouldn't get his feet and hands out of his face. The tech tried for 45 minutes and didn't get any decent pics at all. I wish I could have gotten a better look at the cleft - I still don't know if it's on one side or both, but I guess at this point I only have 11 more weeks to wait. The tech felt really bad and gave me a free heartbeat bear, but I wasn't really that surprised - I think he's just got a mind of his own!

He wants his appearance to be a surprise! I'm glad they tried to get a better look. It won't be much longer until you see him in your arms. 



GettingBroody said:


> All going well we might be going home on Wednesday!!! :dance: Keep your fingers and toes crossed ladies!! :D

Great news!!

Almost~ Not much longer!! 

Bubu, Mo, BOMO, Never~ How are you doing? 

AFM~ Nothing really new going on here. The girls will be 3 months on Wednesday. I can't believe how fast the time is going. For the first time the girls slept through the night last night. I'm not sure if it was because they were really grumpy yesterday evening so they didn't nap or if this is a change in their sleeping pattern. Either way I loved it! Lately They have been eating at 10, 2 and 6/630 when we wake up to start the day. It was nice going from 10 to 6! Ok gotta go, Ava is waking up from her nap. 

I hope you all are doing well.


----------



## Swepakepa3

Has anyone tried acupuncture? Seems as if our trouble is with the fertilization of the egg and sperm.... next cycle we are trying a couple different things after the ER to try to get the egg and sperm to fertilize more "normal".... thinking of trying acupuncture but not sure that will help us... any thoughts?


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi MrsC.....next scan is next Tuesday...they just changed it on me from this Saturday....my doctor will be giving me my scan so Im happy about that  cant wait for Tuesday <3 

Thats awesome that the girls slept through the night!!!


----------



## michelle01

Hi MrsC! DS seems better; however he hasn't really "gone" to the bathroom since Thursday, so I am worried that something is causing this backup. He is eating plenty of foods that should make him go, but after 4 days on the laxative, he is now on Miralax and this morning said his tummy hurt; which I am sure is cause he needed to go. I am glad the girls slept through the night and hope you get some more of those nights soon. I cannot believe they are gonna be 3 months...where is the time going!!?!?!

Hi Swepa! I did acu with my 3rd cycle and that is the one that got me my BFP ;) I am sure it helped and they were also more aggressive with my stimming meds. I started it from 6 weeks before my stimming till I was 9 weeks along. It certainly doesn't hurt to do it and I know it also helps with your lining.


----------



## Jenn76

Swepakepa: Welcome back! I didn't do acupuncture but I hear it's great. Wishing you good luck with your next cycle.

MrsC: There is a light at the end of the tunnel, so glad to hear the girls slept through the night. You keep hearing things magically improve at 3 months and it's great to hear stuff like this. I hope it continues!

Kathy: Good luck at your scan, I hope your doctor can answer your questions. 

Michelle: Sorry to hear DS isn't feeling well again. Maybe he will need a daily stool softener or more laxatives. I hope the doctor can help.


----------



## Swepakepa3

Michelle and Jenn!!! Thanks so much!! I have an appointment tomorrow night... I plan to do my 3rd IVF in July. Will call the RE with my next period in june


----------



## Lindsay18

Swepa- I have heard great things about acupuncture. I actually did 2 sessions of laser acupuncture- 1 right before my transfer and 1 right after!

Mrs- thank you:) that's how I feel now! I did all I can for sure. How did you stop pumping/nursing and what kind of formula are you using? So glad the ladies are sleeping better for you now!!! Reiken is fed at 10, 2, and 5/6 also:)


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hi All. . . My kiddos are at lunch right now so I am going to TRY to get all caught up. &#61514;

MrsC. . . YAY for the girls sleeping through the night! That is fantastic! Hopefully they keep it up!

Michelle. . . Im so sorry DS isnt feeling well. Hopefully everything gets figured out soon!

Lindsay. . . I dont think you should feel bad at all for not pumping anymore. I am glad you have someone doing it at the same time with you.

AZ. . . Sorry your LO wasnt more cooperative but it sounds like he has a mind of his own already. &#61514;

Swepak. . . I have been doing acupuncture weekly for over a year now and I love it! My clinic also does acupuncture before and after transfers. Good luck!

Broody. . . Yay for hopefully going home soon!!

Jenn. . . How are you? Have you had any more incidents?

Sekky. . . how are you doing? When do they think ER is going to be?

Almost. . .how are you doing? Pretty soon now!!

Kathy. . . Yay for a good Beta!! When is your next scan?

Mamali. . . How are you feeling?

Never, Sinas, Mo. . . Thinking of you all!

Im sorry if I missed anyone, please know you are all in my thoughts!

AFM. . . I started BCPs again this morning. I am HOPING to hear from my coordinator about a schedule today (tomorrow at the latest) and if I havent I will e-mail her tomorrow to touch base. I know my clinic only does a certain number or thaws each day so I want to get on the books soon! Im in a very blah mood today and Im not sure why. Im hoping its just the estrogen and progesterone working their way out of my system.


----------



## Jenn76

Swepakepa: Good luck at your appointment, July will be here in no time. 

BOMO: I hope you can get your schedule worked out soon. Did you decide to change donors? It's Monday most people feel blah on Monday's. It's a Hoilday here today so it feels like Sunday. Nice to have an extra day with DH home. I've been incident free for two weeks now. Getting more sleep although Emma was up 5 times last night :wacko: she did however sleep in the crib until 5am. Chris on the other hand slept for 5 hours straight :happydance: Too bad I can't get them both there but it will happen soon enough.


----------



## MrsC8776

Swepakepa3 said:


> Has anyone tried acupuncture? Seems as if our trouble is with the fertilization of the egg and sperm.... next cycle we are trying a couple different things after the ER to try to get the egg and sperm to fertilize more "normal".... thinking of trying acupuncture but not sure that will help us... any thoughts?

Welcome back! I think acu is a great idea and can help a lot. I wish you the best of luck during your next cycle. 



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Hi MrsC.....next scan is next Tuesday...they just changed it on me from this Saturday....my doctor will be giving me my scan so Im happy about that  cant wait for Tuesday <3
> 
> Thats awesome that the girls slept through the night!!!

Only a week away! Sorry to hear they moved it but just think... now you have something to look forward to on Monday! :winkwink:



michelle01 said:


> Hi MrsC! DS seems better; however he hasn't really "gone" to the bathroom since Thursday, so I am worried that something is causing this backup. He is eating plenty of foods that should make him go, but after 4 days on the laxative, he is now on Miralax and this morning said his tummy hurt; which I am sure is cause he needed to go. I am glad the girls slept through the night and hope you get some more of those nights soon. I cannot believe they are gonna be 3 months...where is the time going!!?!?!
> 
> Hi Swepa! I did acu with my 3rd cycle and that is the one that got me my BFP ;) I am sure it helped and they were also more aggressive with my stimming meds. I started it from 6 weeks before my stimming till I was 9 weeks along. It certainly doesn't hurt to do it and I know it also helps with your lining.

I hope your DS feels better. Very sorry to hear that he is having troubles again. 



Jenn76 said:


> Swepakepa: Welcome back! I didn't do acupuncture but I hear it's great. Wishing you good luck with your next cycle.
> 
> MrsC: There is a light at the end of the tunnel, so glad to hear the girls slept through the night. You keep hearing things magically improve at 3 months and it's great to hear stuff like this. I hope it continues!
> 
> Kathy: Good luck at your scan, I hope your doctor can answer your questions.
> 
> Michelle: Sorry to hear DS isn't feeling well again. Maybe he will need a daily stool softener or more laxatives. I hope the doctor can help.

Me too!! I know everyone says this but it does get better. Now I need to see if they sleep all night again tonight. 



Lindsay18 said:


> Swepa- I have heard great things about acupuncture. I actually did 2 sessions of laser acupuncture- 1 right before my transfer and 1 right after!
> 
> Mrs- thank you:) that's how I feel now! I did all I can for sure. How did you stop pumping/nursing and what kind of formula are you using? So glad the ladies are sleeping better for you now!!! Reiken is fed at 10, 2, and 5/6 also:)

Well I got AF back 27 days after birth even thought I was pumping like crazy! I noticed that my supply dropped a huge amount during this time so the second cycle I figured it would be best to start cutting back at that time since I was getting very little to begin with. I cut out the night pumps for 3 days and then the next 3 days I pumped every 6 hours. Then I went down to just one pumping session a day. Usually an hour or two after waking up. After a few days I was only getting one oz so I figured screw it and just stopped. I've never had a leaking problem but I did notice that if I try to get something out there is still a little milk left. There was never any horrible pain or anything like that. I did feel full for a few days but that went away pretty fast. 

For formula I'm using Similac Advance. I bought the dr browns formula pitcher because I HATE the clumps. It's a complete life saver and I can premake all my bottles.



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Hi All. . . My kiddos are at lunch right now so I am going to TRY to get all caught up. &#61514;
> 
> MrsC. . . YAY for the girls sleeping through the night! That is fantastic! Hopefully they keep it up!
> 
> Michelle. . . Im so sorry DS isnt feeling well. Hopefully everything gets figured out soon!
> 
> Lindsay. . . I dont think you should feel bad at all for not pumping anymore. I am glad you have someone doing it at the same time with you.
> 
> AZ. . . Sorry your LO wasnt more cooperative but it sounds like he has a mind of his own already. &#61514;
> 
> Swepak. . . I have been doing acupuncture weekly for over a year now and I love it! My clinic also does acupuncture before and after transfers. Good luck!
> 
> Broody. . . Yay for hopefully going home soon!!
> 
> Jenn. . . How are you? Have you had any more incidents?
> 
> Sekky. . . how are you doing? When do they think ER is going to be?
> 
> Almost. . .how are you doing? Pretty soon now!!
> 
> Kathy. . . Yay for a good Beta!! When is your next scan?
> 
> Mamali. . . How are you feeling?
> 
> Never, Sinas, Mo. . . Thinking of you all!
> 
> Im sorry if I missed anyone, please know you are all in my thoughts!
> 
> AFM. . . I started BCPs again this morning. I am HOPING to hear from my coordinator about a schedule today (tomorrow at the latest) and if I havent I will e-mail her tomorrow to touch base. I know my clinic only does a certain number or thaws each day so I want to get on the books soon! Im in a very blah mood today and Im not sure why. Im hoping its just the estrogen and progesterone working their way out of my system.

Yay for starting BC again! You are on your way! I hope your day gets better. :hugs:


----------



## Lindsay18

Mrs- perfect! I cut out night pumping and am going every 5-6 now for about 10 minutes instead of 20. I'm cutting it shorter tomorrow. They get full and a little sore so I'm going to let my body tell me how long I can wait each day from here on out. Hoping to stop completely soon. I'm using the Enfamil Gentlease Pre- made formula right now but I'm hoping to switch him to powder at some point soon. Pre-made is so expensive and thick! But he loves it and when I tried powder last time it didn't go well lol. So hopefully soon. I'll keep that pitcher in mind. Never heard of it. I use the dr brown bottles though and love them!


----------



## MrsC8776

Oh yes I forgot about that part. I did cut down from 20 minutes to 10 minutes as soon as I started cutting back. That helped a ton!


----------



## sekky

Thank ladies. My ER is on Friday. I do the trigger on Wednesday. 

Sorry linds. Glad you get tips on how to make stopping easy for you.

Bomo glad you are back on the road again. Wishing it leads to your BFP and forever baby.

Kathy excited for you about your next scan. 

Swep welcome back


----------



## sekky

Mrs glad the babies are sleeping better. Hoping that becomes their regular pattern


----------



## Stinas

Jenn - Yes, she did know I was having a D&C in the am. Shes just a bitch. Shes been inviting me daily to do things and I am still blowing her off. Ill probably hang out with her soon, but just for the little one. I cant go too long with out seeing her.

Kathy - I wouldnt worry about it.....next scan you will see a big difference, they will let you know if its really a problem next scan or two.

azlissie - lol love the foot shot!!!

Lindsay - a month of bf is better than nothing!! You cant beat yourself up about it. 
Might have off wed.....do you have plans? Ill text you tom to let you know for sure if im off or not!

Getting - OMG yay!!! :happydance:

MrsC - WOW I cant believe they are 3 months already!!! Crazy how fast time goes by!

BOMO - Yay for starting BCPs!!!!!

Sekky - yay!!! :happydance:

No news on my end. Started bleeding again last night. Went from spotting to light bleed. I guess im passing whatever she saw on the scan. Oh well. 
I really cant wait until my FET. I just have a good feeling again. Lets hope. Had the priest come and bless our house today. We have had it for over 3yrs now and had yet to do it....figured this was the right time. He kept saying its time to make 3 babies for the 3 spare bedrooms we have.....little does he know how hard it is trying to fill one. lol ahhhhhh the joys of infertility. 
DH picked up his new car today, so that made him happy. 
Thats that.


----------



## Jenn76

Lindsay: I was told not to give powder formula until after two months of age since it is not sterile and can put them at higher risk of infection. I guess it is probably good Reiken didn't take to it, maybe he's just not ready. 

Sekky: Not much longer! Can't wait to hear how your ER goes, FX for lots of eggs. 

Stinas: Wow that's bad!!! I was hoping she was unaware of your struggles and D&C. Some people can be so insensitive. It is time to start filling those rooms, your next FET will work and your prayers will be answered.


----------



## Stinas

Jenn - I am really starting to re think who I am friends with. We have been friends for at least 15yrs, but we are approaching 30, so the stupid comments are getting to me. At this age and point in our life she should know what to say and not to, I cant keep making excuses for her or ignoring the ones that annoy me.


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn- really? That's so interesting. I'm so glad you told me!!! Thanks!

Stinas- friends are coming over at 5 but I'm free before that!!! We would love to see you!!! Let me know!!!


----------



## almosthere

BOMO I am doing well...thinking of telling my boss I will work until May 31st (A friday to finish off the full work week if possible that is lol and then I am calling it quits until baby comes-it would be a day after my EDD). I think that is fair enough as I am getting really tired and ready for this baby to come out!!!! 10 days until my DD and I feel like I am going to have a June baby at this point but we will see....may would be nice! As for your schedule-I totally understand wanting to know it asap-I hope you hear from your nurse tomorrow!!!

Stinas-sorry to hear about your friend-my bff has not been a very good one lately either....she needs to grow up along with your friend!! We can only hope, right? :/

Hope all others are well-i am wiped out and ready for bed!!


----------



## azlissie

Getting, that's great news about Fia!! Fx'd everything works out and she comes home.

Bomo, I'm sure blah days are to be expected with the amount of hormones you've been on. Really hoping this next cycle brings you your long-awaited bfp!

Swepa, no experience with acupuncture but it can't hurt, right? May as well give it a shot!

Sekky, good luck on Friday!

MrsC, that's great that the girls slept through the night! Hope it's their new routine and not just a one-time thing.

Stinas, so sorry about your friend - talk about insensitive. I have a friend who's had 2 unplanned pregnancies and as a result is pretty negative about having kids - when I told her about my bfp she said "Well, your life is going to suck now." Why do people say such dumb things?

Angie, hope the days are passing quickly - June will be here soon!

Jenn, glad to hear you haven't had any more episodes. Hopefully it was just exhaustion. Tell those LO's they need to get on the same sleep schedule - preferably Chris's!

Mama, how are you doing? Are you over the OHSS?

Almost, I'm very impressed that you're planning on working through the end of next week! Maybe he'll surprise you and show up a little early.

Michelle, I hope the dr can find out what's causing your son's issues. It sounds like some kind of blockage or something - have they done any x-rays?

Hello to everyone else!

AFM, Friday is the last day of the school year - we started Aug 2nd because it gets so hot here we can't really have school in June. So after that I'm technically on maternity leave since I'm not starting the semester in the fall - I won't be back to work until January! It feels really silly to have 10 weeks off before the baby gets here, but it's not like I'm going to go find a second job or something. I plan on decorating/organizing the nursery and reading some parenting books!


----------



## Lindsay18

Az- that's great!!! Awesome amount of time off! Enjoy it - it's been flying for me!


----------



## Jenn76

Azlissie: I had 10 weeks off before mine arrived and it was great! You'll enjoy the rest. So isn't August just as hot as June??? I'm confused by the school year there. Doesn't the school have Air Conditioning? I've never heard of that before but I am a Canadian and it is never that hot up here, lol!

Almost: That's great if you can work up until your due date. Let's hope he does come sooner then June. Out baby out!!!!!!

So last night Emma was up every hour again :dohh: Chris went back to his every 3 hours. I hope MrsC had better luck. So I'm cranky this morning. I have a sonogram for my heart this afternoon and that will mark the end of my testing, next week I meet with the cardiologist to see what he thinks.


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn- ugggggg that stinks!!! I'd be cranky too! I didn't sleep well, myself and am pretty cranky. Lol. Hope your night is better tonight!


----------



## almosthere

az-that will be so nice to have all that time off-enjoy!!

jenn-sorry to here you and emma were up all night. And yes, come baby come!! I am a bit worried too as I have not been able to gain the last bit of weight, I hope he is growing still..hmm.it's like one week I gain some then the next I gain nothing....my weight has been staying quite consistent the past month now....


----------



## Jenn76

Almost: I had lots of weeks where I didn't gain and the babies always grew more then the goals. I actually lost two pounds over one four week period towards then end and they had a measurement scan at the same time and they grew a pound each. Mind you I had excess weight going into this pregnancy so as I gained belly I lost in other areas. If your OB is concerned they will send you for a scan. 

Lindsay: Sorry to hear you didn't sleep well either was Reiken fussy?


----------



## michelle01

az - Wow, that is nice to get that much time off! Enjoy it ;) And yes, they did do an x ray for DS when we ended up in the ER and didn't find anything. He finally went yesterday 2 times and a lot! Hopefully the miralax just needs a week or so to get him regulated, so we shall see.

Jenn - UGH on the sleeping :( Hopefully you can get caught up tonight or nap after your appt today.

Stinas - Sorry your friend is so insensitive; there is no excuse for that!

Lindsay - Hope you get some sleep today/tonight too ;)


Hope everyone is doing good! I finally went and got my hair done last night; felt so good to get it highlighted (it had been almost 11 months) and got a good cut for it!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Michelle- isn't it nice to feel human again?! Lol

Jenn- yeah - he went to sleep at 10:45 then woke up again at 12:30 for an hour then ate at 1:30 an was up until 2:30 then up at 4 to eat and I got up for the day at that point. Regardless of how many hours I get added together, it's still interrupted sleep and really messes with you as I know you understand!!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi Ladies <3

Sekky ... So close now! Yayyy!!!

Stinas ... <3 the new car! Gorgeous! Tell your friend the reason why you are avoiding her.....maybe she will think twice about the way she says things! I got your back!!! <3

Almost ... Wow! up until the last minute! You go girl! 

Az ... That's a nice chunk of time off :0) 

MrsC ... As much as I dislike Mondays...I'm sure as heck looking forward to the next one <3

Jenn ... Sorry to hear about Emma...maybe today will be a better night <3 btw..my nurse called and told me everything looks perfect and the baby is just fine! now I really wished I kicked that doctor...hhehehehehe...

Michelle ... How is your son doing? It's always a wonderful feeling to get your hair done! 

Lindsay ... heyyyyyy <3 sorry Reiken was a little fussy last night..hoping tonight is better for you guys...love ya!

Bomo ... Have you heard any updates? Been thinking of you <3


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Morning All!

Sorry that a few of you didn't get much sleep last night. Hopefully your lo's are more cooperative tonight!

I never heard from my cycle coordinator yesterday so I am trying to decide when I want to e-mail her today. I hate to bug her, but I hate not knowing when things are going on either! I have the end of school next month, a bachelorette party, a wedding, and we are supposed to go out on the boat for the 4th of July. I really just want to know if I need to start re-arranging plans! Is it being obnoxious of me to e-mail this morning? I'm not sure if I should wait until this afternoon or just go for it.


----------



## Jenn76

Michelle: There is nothing better then getting your hair done! Makes you feel like a whole new person. 

Lindsay: Ugh! Hopefully we both get a better night tonight. I'm going to try a cosleeper bassinet that goes on the bed with you but still keeps the baby safe. I hope that helps. 

Kathy: I'm glad everything is okay with the baby, so frustrating to have them worry you for nothing.

BOMO: You paid a ton of money for this cycle and you have every right to contact them as much as you want so email away!!! You deserve to know the schedule, I hope it all works out with your other plans.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Wow, I'm glad I e-mailed! They just got back to me and are really working to squeeze me in quickly rather than making me wait. This is what I have so far. . . 

The next thaw date I have available is June 20th with the schedule looking like this:
Lupron start &#8211; 5/26
Suppression check ultrasound &#8211; 6/3
Blood draw &#8211; 6/10
Blood draw and ultrasound &#8211; 6/17
Thaw &#8211; 6/20
Transfer dates &#8211; 6/23 or 25

I am SOOOOO excited that I don't have to change any travel plans or classes!


----------



## michelle01

Kathy - I would kick that doctor :haha: You wonder why they say stupid and insensitive things to us girls going through infertility; don't they know we are already worried enough, we don't need them to add to it!!! And DS is doing better; thanks ;)

Jenn & Lindsay - It is a GREAT feeling to get your hair done :) Wish I had the money to pamper myself more!!!

BOMO - Absolutely email her! You should never feel like your bothering them; you paid them, so you have every right to find out ;)


----------



## Jenn76

Yeah BOMO!!!! Tha is great news! :happydance:


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn- great idea!!!

Bomo- so glad you contacted them!


----------



## michelle01

That is great BOMO :)


----------



## sekky

Bomo so glad you got the info you need. Happy you get to ride again soon and don't have to wait longer. 

Jenn sorry about the rough night with miss Emma. Hoping you don't have more of that.

Kayla if your dr isn't worried I don't think you should too. Baby please come momma is ready to ya

Haven't seen Bubu here for a while hope you are doing ok.

AFM still feeling uncomfortable on my left ovary. Can't wait to see their growth tomorrow and ER on Friday


----------



## never2late70

BOMO! This is it love! Wahoo :happydance:

BUBU: Where are you?:hugs: 

Sorry so swift..super busy at work.

Thinking about you all! <3

~Angie


----------



## Jenn76

Sekky: Good Luck tomorrow! I hope all goes well and you do get to trigger.


----------



## almosthere

yay bomo-your transfer date of the 23rd is my birthday eeek! SO soon-GL!

thanks ladies-and jenn I did have one measurement scan so I doubt they will send me again at this point, but who knows! I have weekly scans anyways for AFI....go in tomorrow afternoon (get to leave work 2 hours early wooho! haha) for my scan and prenatal apt-busy busy!


----------



## MoBaby

Hey Ladies- My WTF appt went surprisingly well today... Actually, I think I am sticking with my current RE for now....

Here is the plan: He recommends doing the FET first with the 2 blasts left. BUT the cycle before; on CD 10 we would do hysteroscopy with endometrial scratch biopsy which has been shown to enhance IVF success greatly. Hysteroscopy mainly because I have unusal bleeding on/off since the MC (I started bleeding today 4DPO). Checked Estradiol and P4 today with results of 130 and 9.6 respectively so AF coming on time (in about 10 days). No hormonal issues there. He said he would not be opposed to doing a 4th IVF with PGS this round (we would only do a full cycle with the new RE) but since we have embryos there is no rush to do that and why do it if we have embryos? And since it is very expensive to do the full cycle and since DH is looking for work now it makes sense to do the more afforable option. Since he is trying something new I think its worth a shot. He has no idea about the bloodwork I had done at the new RE so I will wait for that to come back also to see if anything comes back. If it does I will let my RE know. So thats that for now. I cant believe he changed my mind! He didnt say anything about the new RE either.


----------



## MrsC8776

sekky said:


> Thank ladies. My ER is on Friday. I do the trigger on Wednesday.
> 
> Sorry linds. Glad you get tips on how to make stopping easy for you.
> 
> Bomo glad you are back on the road again. Wishing it leads to your BFP and forever baby.
> 
> Kathy excited for you about your next scan.
> 
> Swep welcome back

Good luck tomorrow!! 



Stinas said:


> Jenn - Yes, she did know I was having a D&C in the am. Shes just a bitch. Shes been inviting me daily to do things and I am still blowing her off. Ill probably hang out with her soon, but just for the little one. I cant go too long with out seeing her.
> 
> Kathy - I wouldnt worry about it.....next scan you will see a big difference, they will let you know if its really a problem next scan or two.
> 
> azlissie - lol love the foot shot!!!
> 
> Lindsay - a month of bf is better than nothing!! You cant beat yourself up about it.
> Might have off wed.....do you have plans? Ill text you tom to let you know for sure if im off or not!
> 
> Getting - OMG yay!!! :happydance:
> 
> MrsC - WOW I cant believe they are 3 months already!!! Crazy how fast time goes by!
> 
> BOMO - Yay for starting BCPs!!!!!
> 
> Sekky - yay!!! :happydance:
> 
> No news on my end. Started bleeding again last night. Went from spotting to light bleed. I guess im passing whatever she saw on the scan. Oh well.
> I really cant wait until my FET. I just have a good feeling again. Lets hope. Had the priest come and bless our house today. We have had it for over 3yrs now and had yet to do it....figured this was the right time. He kept saying its time to make 3 babies for the 3 spare bedrooms we have.....little does he know how hard it is trying to fill one. lol ahhhhhh the joys of infertility.
> DH picked up his new car today, so that made him happy.
> Thats that.

I'm glad you have a good feeling about this FET. Hopefully the bleeding stops soon. 



azlissie said:


> Getting, that's great news about Fia!! Fx'd everything works out and she comes home.
> 
> Bomo, I'm sure blah days are to be expected with the amount of hormones you've been on. Really hoping this next cycle brings you your long-awaited bfp!
> 
> Swepa, no experience with acupuncture but it can't hurt, right? May as well give it a shot!
> 
> Sekky, good luck on Friday!
> 
> MrsC, that's great that the girls slept through the night! Hope it's their new routine and not just a one-time thing.
> 
> Stinas, so sorry about your friend - talk about insensitive. I have a friend who's had 2 unplanned pregnancies and as a result is pretty negative about having kids - when I told her about my bfp she said "Well, your life is going to suck now." Why do people say such dumb things?
> 
> Angie, hope the days are passing quickly - June will be here soon!
> 
> Jenn, glad to hear you haven't had any more episodes. Hopefully it was just exhaustion. Tell those LO's they need to get on the same sleep schedule - preferably Chris's!
> 
> Mama, how are you doing? Are you over the OHSS?
> 
> Almost, I'm very impressed that you're planning on working through the end of next week! Maybe he'll surprise you and show up a little early.
> 
> Michelle, I hope the dr can find out what's causing your son's issues. It sounds like some kind of blockage or something - have they done any x-rays?
> 
> Hello to everyone else!
> 
> AFM, Friday is the last day of the school year - we started Aug 2nd because it gets so hot here we can't really have school in June. So after that I'm technically on maternity leave since I'm not starting the semester in the fall - I won't be back to work until January! It feels really silly to have 10 weeks off before the baby gets here, but it's not like I'm going to go find a second job or something. I plan on decorating/organizing the nursery and reading some parenting books!

Yay for so much time off before that baby arrives! It will give you time to rest. 



Jenn76 said:


> Azlissie: I had 10 weeks off before mine arrived and it was great! You'll enjoy the rest. So isn't August just as hot as June??? I'm confused by the school year there. Doesn't the school have Air Conditioning? I've never heard of that before but I am a Canadian and it is never that hot up here, lol!
> 
> Almost: That's great if you can work up until your due date. Let's hope he does come sooner then June. Out baby out!!!!!!
> 
> So last night Emma was up every hour again :dohh: Chris went back to his every 3 hours. I hope MrsC had better luck. So I'm cranky this morning. I have a sonogram for my heart this afternoon and that will mark the end of my testing, next week I meet with the cardiologist to see what he thinks.

Sorry you had a long night last night. I hope it starts getting better for you. 



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Wow, I'm glad I e-mailed! They just got back to me and are really working to squeeze me in quickly rather than making me wait. This is what I have so far. . .
> 
> The next thaw date I have available is June 20th with the schedule looking like this:
> Lupron start &#8211; 5/26
> Suppression check ultrasound &#8211; 6/3
> Blood draw &#8211; 6/10
> Blood draw and ultrasound &#8211; 6/17
> Thaw &#8211; 6/20
> Transfer dates &#8211; 6/23 or 25
> 
> I am SOOOOO excited that I don't have to change any travel plans or classes!

Yay for a schedule!!! 



MoBaby said:


> Hey Ladies- My WTF appt went surprisingly well today... Actually, I think I am sticking with my current RE for now....
> 
> Here is the plan: He recommends doing the FET first with the 2 blasts left. BUT the cycle before; on CD 10 we would do hysteroscopy with endometrial scratch biopsy which has been shown to enhance IVF success greatly. Hysteroscopy mainly because I have unusal bleeding on/off since the MC (I started bleeding today 4DPO). Checked Estradiol and P4 today with results of 130 and 9.6 respectively so AF coming on time (in about 10 days). No hormonal issues there. He said he would not be opposed to doing a 4th IVF with PGS this round (we would only do a full cycle with the new RE) but since we have embryos there is no rush to do that and why do it if we have embryos? And since it is very expensive to do the full cycle and since DH is looking for work now it makes sense to do the more afforable option. Since he is trying something new I think its worth a shot. He has no idea about the bloodwork I had done at the new RE so I will wait for that to come back also to see if anything comes back. If it does I will let my RE know. So thats that for now. I cant believe he changed my mind! He didnt say anything about the new RE either.

Great news that he has a plan. As long as you are comfortable with it I say go for it. The new RE will always be there. Do you have a plan of when you would be getting started?

AFM~ The girls slept pretty good again last night. 10-5, they ate and we went back to bed until about 8-830! With that being said Ava did have a screaming fit yesterday evening so it seems like the evenings are much harder for me than the middle of the nights.

Oh and I do know Bubu was away from home for a few days. I'm sure she is just taking some time. Thinking of you Bubu! :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

guess I left out those details! lol. hysteroscopy and biopsy would be june 10 (CD10) and FET would be the following cycle on CD20 (so 40 days after biopsy)


----------



## Jenn76

Congrats Mobaby it sounds like you have a good plan and it makes sense. Like MrsC said the new RE will still be there. Can't wait for you to start.

MrsC: Glad to hear you had another good night! Emma is taking fits several times daily too now but not in the middle of the night. Usually after 7pm and lately shortly after we wake up. Its so difficult to see her so upset, I imagine you feel the same with Ava.


----------



## MrsC8776

Jenn you're right. It's very hard! I have no idea what's wrong with her and nothing I do helps. So now we just dance around until she falls asleep. Often there's screaming involved but I've found that if she focuses on something she falls asleep. Lately it's been the light on the ceiling. We use Los so it's not like she's staring at the light itself. I also just got one of those turtles that puts stars on the ceiling for bed time. Her fits usually peak around 7 as well. Our babies are in sync'


----------



## bubumaci

Hi Ladies,

Sorry that I have been MIA ... I haven't really felt like saying much, but I have been keeping up with everything that's been going on! I am excited for you BOMO that you will be moving forward so soon - and Mo, that's great that you have a plan that you feel comfortable with (weird that your RE could change your mind *smile*)...
The burial on Monday was very beautiful. I had written a poem - the words had been whirring around in my head every night after Granny's death and I wasn't really sleeping - until I put pen to paper mid last week - after that, I felt more at peace. The place of the burial (called woodland burial) was very peaceful, surrounded by nature and I am sure that it is just the place for her.

On the other front, we have an appointment (together) on Monday afternoon at the doctor's to discuss the next steps ... but something really weird is going on! Usually, after stopping the progesterone, I get my period within 2-4 days. It still hasn't come! (so we are talking about 15 days since the last PIO shot and 13 days since the last Utrogest in the morning). I had figured, since we did the PIO shots in addition, that it would take longer. Last week Thursday I thought "this is it" - but I had only a very very light bleed and by light I mean the colour as well as the flow - really more like a stronger spotting. I had put in a tampon overnight, thinking it was needed - but next morning, there was practically nothing on it and Thursday night and Friday (TMI) morning only some tissue ...??? Each day after that, very very mild spotting - only dark brown, visible on tissue when wiping or a tiny bit in panty liners - and that's it. And if you look at my chart, my temperature hasn't really gone down at all. So I am not sure whether that mini-bleed last week (which is nothing like I usually have : 1 day very heavy and then a few days lighter) was my period or what is going on. I had always been told to count day 1 as the one with proper flow and I haven't had proper flow. Oh well, I was thinking that I might buy a pregnancy test during my lunch break - that perhaps that will bring AF on ;)

So - I have been thinking of you all and have been reading, but emotionally I haven't been in the best place - but I am with you all!

xxx


----------



## Jenn76

Hi Bubu! Glad to hear from you. You've been through so much lately it is completely understandable that you need a break from this. :hugs: Weird that AF hasn't showed up yet, hmmmmm.......... May be a miracle from last cycle???? It's so nice that you were able to write a poem in honor of your grandmother. I'm sure the service was beautiful. Great that you have a follow up on Monday I hope your RE can give you some answers and plan a next step to get you your BFP. 

MrsC: I feel the same with Emma, she screeches and screeches and I can't figure out what to do for her. We have tried drops, gripe water, rocking, swinging, vibrating, burping, feeding, diaper change, bathing, every other colic thing on the market and nothing. To settle her I have to take her in the bedroom and curl up with her. She will focus on my face and fall asleep. Then after awhile she wakes in a good mood eats and then starts again. That can go on some days all day. Others she seems good most of the day until 7 and wham! I've tried three different formulas besides my breast milk and nothing changes so I think it isn't her food just tummy pains. It's heartbreaking.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Hey ladies. I'm sorry I've been MIA recently. I hope everyone is ok??

I started reading back to catch up but then the babies needed me and before I knew it 3 days had passed and I'd now got 15 pages to catch up on. Hopefully I'll get time later to go back and catch up. 

MrsC / Jenn - sorry your babies are colicky :(

Bubu - I'm sorry about your grandma :hugs:

Hope everyone else is good?


----------



## bubumaci

... I am really not sure how to cope any more...
My Stepdad just rang and said that I should make my way to Hungary ASAP - my Mother has max. 1 month left to live. She is not able to eat, can't walk and they will only be able to keep her alive on a drip in the hospital she is being moved to now...


----------



## Lindsay18

Omg Bubu! I was just preparing to respond to your last post and saw this. There are no words to express how sorry I am for what you are going through!!! I wish I lived closer so I could truly be there for you. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. Xoxo.


----------



## michelle01

OMGOSH bubu, I am so sorry. I was about to respond to your other post too, but then read about your mom. You have certainly had so much to deal with lately and to get news like this. I cannot remember, was your mom sick? We are all here for you and I am truly sorry for everything you are going through :hugs:

Mo - That is great and hopefully with the plan in June, you will get your miracle ;)

Hi Pink! Your pics on FB, ADORABLE :)


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

bubumaci said:


> ... I am really not sure how to cope any more...
> My Stepdad just rang and said that I should make my way to Hungary ASAP - my Mother has max. 1 month left to live. She is not able to eat, can't walk and they will only be able to keep her alive on a drip in the hospital she is being moved to now...

BUBU....my heart breaks for you....I'm so so sorry sweetheart. Please know that you and your family are in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Mo...that's awesome that a plan is in place <3

Sekky....so excited....two more days!!!


----------



## Jenn76

Bubu :hugs: No words can capture how sorry I am to hear what you are going through. My mom means the world to me and if I were in the same situation I would be devastated. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. :hugs:


----------



## michelle01

OK girls, I need some advice! I am having horrible BH, or what I think are them. I started timing them and had 3 since 9 am, so 3 within 35 minutes. I have drank an entire bottle of water and it isn't helping. I feel super dizzy and crampy, and to top it off the past 2 days, TMI, having diahhrea :( Is there anything else I can do to relieve this? I have my feet up at work, but I am SO uncomfortable.


----------



## Lindsay18

Michelle- my dr always said drink plenty of water and relax. If that's not helping then you might want to call your dr and maybe go in. Just to be safe.


----------



## michelle01

Thanks Lindsay! I drank 16 ounces of water in the past hour and have had my feet up, but now had another one. Just so confusing, and I hate to go in it is nothing serious.


----------



## Lindsay18

I was the same way but you would be so mad at yourself if something was going on and you didn't catch it. Be overly cautious. I thought mine were BH and they turned into regular contractions. So I would definitely go in girl.


----------



## michelle01

I called and have an appt in 30 minutes; hopefully it isn't anything to worry about! The only thing they were concerned with is that I was pre-term with Tyler and at 30 weeks with him, ended up in the hospital for a week having contractions :wacko: So hopefully this is nothing, but I guess better to be safe then sorry!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Way better to be safe than sorry!!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Bubu. . . I have no words to express how sorry I am!


----------



## Lindsay18

Good, Michelle!! Keep us posted xoxo


----------



## Jenn76

Michelle I hope it isn't preterm labour just pesky BH's, glad you are getting looked at. Keep us posted!!!


----------



## michelle01

Thanks girls ;) I am doing better; they checked me, cervix is tightly closed :thumbup: And they did a swab, should get the results tomorrow. And hooked me up the monitors to make sure all was good, and was sent home for bedrest today and tomorrow! They think I am very dehydrated and no matter how much water I seemed to drink it wasn't enough, but now that I am home and feet up, I feel so much better.....thank goodness ;)


----------



## Lindsay18

Thank goodness!!! Rest up and drink!


----------



## sekky

Bubu so sorry about your mum. Wish I can really be there for you.


----------



## sekky

Ok ladies no trigger today but one more day of stim. I trigger tomorrow for Saturday ER.

Michelle glad everything is fine.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

That's great to hear Michelle.....rest up!!!!! <3


----------



## never2late70

Bubu: This is just all way too much for one person to bare, but you can do it. You are strong. I can't help but to think, that all of this bad is leading to something really good for you. It just has too. :hugs: I wish I could just jump on a plane and be with you through this..sigh <3


----------



## Pink gerbera

Bubu I'm so sorry for you. You have been through so much. My thoughts are with you. 

Michelle I'm glad you're ok.


----------



## Jenn76

Michelle: Glad everything is okay, rest up!

Sekky: Sorry you couldn't trigger today good luck tomorrow! Looking forward to hearing how Saturday goes. 

Broody: I hope you got good news today and are home with Miss Fia. 

Pink: How are you and the babies?


----------



## almosthere

bubu I am so sorry-I hope you can make it out to see her and spend time with her.

I had my appt. today and was told I have high blood pressure, amniotic fluid dropped to a 6 whereas last week it was a 9, so almost at the low point, and I was told no more work for me. I worked as much as I could and I am relevied to be able to relax before baby comes now, but also a bit sad as I never got to say an official goodbye to my class (which was bound to happen anyway). I go in friday for another ultrasound and non-stress test and if fluid level is lower or still have high blood pressure I may be induced. It is exciting but also scarey! I wish he could just come on his own, and that could still happen, but I just want him to be okay and healthy. I'm freaking out-this all feels so real now....so nervous about labor (copied this from my journal as so tired dont want to reword)


----------



## azlissie

Bubu, I am so sorry to hear about your mom. I wish you could have an easier time of it for a change. :hugs:

Almost, sounds like you're getting very close! I'm glad they're going to be keeping a close eye on you from here on out - you don't want to mess around with high blood pressure. Hope everything goes ok Friday and he comes on his own time!

Michelle, I'm glad you got checked out. Rest up!

AFM, had my growth ultrasound today - my little guy is measuring kind of small, but not dangerously so. They estimated his weight at 2lbs13oz, which puts him in the 34th percentile. I just have a feeling he's not going to be a big baby so I wasn't really surprised. But everything else looks good and I go back for another scan in 4 weeks!


----------



## almosthere

thanks az-good luck at your next scan!


----------



## Jenn76

Almost: Not much longer for you :happydance: hopefully your little man decides to appear on his own but if you do get induced don't worry he will be just fine. Sorry to hear you couldn't say good bye to your class, but hope you enjoy your time off. Get lots of rest now while you can. 

Azlissie: 34th percentile isn't that bad my boy was 14th last doctors appointment. I was a big baby and weighed as much as he does now at birth and he's 7 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## Lindsay18

Almost- eeeek you're getting so close!!! Rest up and your time will be here before you know it!!!

Az- don't worry about the measurement. Reiken was in the 25th percentile for weight at his last appointment. When asked if that was bad, they said as long as he's on the scale, that's all that matters.


----------



## Stinas

Bubu - :hugs: Happy your grandma is in a beautiful resting place. Sometimes sitting down with a good old fashion pen and paper, getting it all out helps a ton! 
Thats super weird about the PIO and period. Did you call your doc and ask?

OMG tons of :hugs::hugs::hugs: Im sooo sorry you have to go through all of these things all at once! If you need some shoulders to virtually lean on, you know we are all here for you!!!!

Mo - I am happy you have a great plan ahead!! 

Michelle - If you had your son early....I dont blame you for calling the doc! Glad it was nothing!

Sekky - Yay!!!

Almost - Sounds like your almost there!!! Yay!!

Az - :flower:

Linsday - Sorry I was not able to come down today! Hopefully next week! 

No news here. Same old boring stuff....only nice thing is that my cousin in Cali asked me to be her bridesmaid!! :happydance: She was also one of mine. We live on opposite sides of the country, but once we start talking we are like bff's all over again! I am super excited! I was worried about not being able to make the wedding, since I would have been due around the same time....sad about not being due at all, but excited to be able to make it. Weird huh.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Hey jenn! I'm good thanks :) Some days are easier than others but generally really loving it :)

The babies are great. It's tough when they're both screaming and I'm on my own with them but with the help of a vibrating chair things can generally calm down! In trying to keep my mantra to stay calm. Sometimes easier said than done! How about you, how are you getting on??


----------



## michelle01

Almost - Sounds like your little man is coming VERY soon ;) Glad they are keeping a close watch on you; you don't want to mess with high blood pressure. And good thing you are done working, rest up and as scary as it all seems, when he is here, you will forget all about being scared ;)

az - I am sure your LO will catch up with his weight! How are you feeling?

Stinas - That is great for your cousin to ask you! Your turn will come; you deserve to bring home your miracle ;)

Pink - Glad the babies are doing good; I am sure it is so hard taking care of 2 on your own. 

AFM - Waiting for the results from yesterdays test, but I am sure it will be fine. I feel a little better today, but woke up with some cramping. I am working from home with my feet up :) I have realized the past few days I don't have much of an appetite :wacko: I could barely eat any dinner and I seem to feel full all the time. When they weighed me yesterday I haven't gained anything in 2 weeks and the previous 4 weeks I had gained 5 pounds. Hopefully my weight is just leveling out?? They didn't seem concerned, so I am not. I jsut want to make sure I am eating enough for my little guy!


----------



## almosthere

Michelle-I gained 5 lbs in 2 weeks before, then nothing before those weeks and after-I would not worry since 5 is more than enough to make up the non weight gain weeks! I am sure you will put on more weight soon!


----------



## Lindsay18

Stinas- that works xoxo!!!

Had to take Reiken to the dr today as we are having issues with the formula. Screaming while eating it, spitting up, super frustrated etc. and also his diaper rash. Got a prescription for the rash and am trying a different nipple then formula if need be. We will see. 
He current weighs 9lbs 7oz!!! Crazy how fast. He is one month today:)


----------



## azlissie

Wow - I can't believe Reiken is a month old already! Hope you get the formula/bottle thing figured out.

Michelle, sounds like a good idea for you to work from home today. I'm feeling okay - if it wasn't for the major back pain I would be really enjoying being pregnant but my back is just killing me. I stole Lindsay's idea and have started sleeping in my recliner at night - it's helping. My OB told me if the back pain just gets to be too unbearable we might induce - I want to wait for him to come on his own time but some days I just want him out so I can get back on my meds for my back!

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Jenn76

Stinas: That's great that you get to be there for the wedding although it is under sad circumstances that you now get to go :( Hopefully by then you will be expecting your miracle baby. 

Pink: Glad to hear you are doing well. For some reason neither of mine have taken to the vibrating chairs yet. I'm doing good had a nice nap today and got decent sleep last night. 

Michelle: I'm sure your LO is getting enough, I struggled with food during my pregnancy and both babies did great. The OB told me that they will take what they need from me and it would be me not getting everything I need. I started taking protein drinks to increase my vitamins and it seemed to help. 

Lindsay: Sounds like what Emma has going on. She starts screaming shortly after starting to feed and pushes the bottle away even though she is still hungry. I tried different formulas and still she is seemingly in so much pain. I took her to the doctor today as well and fed her there to show him what happens and he prescribed Prevacid for her. It apparently works wonders for GERD. When I googled the symptoms of GERD it sounds exactly like Emma's problem. I wonder if that's what Reiken has. Great weight I think he has bypassed Chris now. I think Chris is just over 9lbs. Crazy how fast a month goes by. Mine are 7 weeks today!!!


----------



## michelle01

Thanks Jenn! Wow, 7 weeks :) Time goes soooo quickly!!! 

Lindsay - Sorry about Reikens rash and bottle issues, hopefully changing the nipple helps. And happy 1 month old :) What a great weight too.

az - Sorry about your back pain :( And hopefully it eases up so you don't have to get induced. Have you tried a heating pad on low heat? 

I am glad I stayed home today, I feel so much better! I have been pretty much on the couch, feet up. And my swab came back negative, so back to work tomorrow. Then a much needed 3 day weekend of NOTHING ;)


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn - just looked it up. Some of the symptoms are similar to what is going on with him. The only thing is that I still have some of my breastmilk that I am giving him throughout the day and he doesn't do it when I feed him that. So it's weird that it happens while eating formula, but not breastmilk. His Dr. suggested that I try a different nipple on the bottle. A latex one for him to grasp onto better and if that doesn't work, to try a different formula. It's just so frustrating!! At least he's still eating, though. I hope Emma gets relief from the Prevacid!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

One of the photos of Reiken's 1 Month pictures that I took :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0463.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 15


----------



## azlissie

Adorable pic, Lindsay! Very creative - where did you get the blocks?


----------



## Jenn76

Michelle: Glad everything is okay with you, hope you enjoy your long weekend. 

Lindsay: Adorable pic!! It does sound like your issue is formula, did you recently switch kinds? I hope you can find something that he doesn't react badly to. I'm hoping the Prevacid works for Emma we start it tomorrow so we shall see. She has been great tonight and for the most part of the day, hopefully that doesn't mean I will have a bad night.


----------



## Lindsay18

Thanks girls:)
Az- ordered them on Etsy.com. Obsessed with that website!!!

Jenn- no! That's the crazy thing! He's been drinking this as well as breast milk since 2 days after he was born. I don't get it. The 2 formula feelings after the doctor with the different nipple went great!!! Fingers crossed this does it!!! And fingers crossed you have a good night. Behave yourself Miss Emma!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Hey girls!
No time for a long post but just wanted to let you all know that Fia is home! :dance: Will try and catch up and do personals later. Have a great day! :D


----------



## Jenn76

GettingBroody said:


> Hey girls!
> No time for a long post but just wanted to let you all know that Fia is home! :dance: Will try and catch up and do personals later. Have a great day! :D

Congrats Broody!!!! I'm so happy to hear such great news!!!!!


----------



## almosthere

Lindsay cuuuuuute!!! 

Good luck continuing with the feedings lindsay I hope the new nipple shape helps long term!

AFM may or may not be induced today depending on my fluid levels and blood pressure. If you don't hear from me by this evening, it is probably because of induction!

Hope all are well!


----------



## Lindsay18

Broody- that's fantastic!!!!

Almost- omg exciting!!!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Broody!! Yay!! 

Almost! Gl today!!


----------



## michelle01

YAY Getting :) So happy she is finally home!!!

Good Luck Almost ;)


----------



## azlissie

Getting, I'm so glad to hear that Fia is home! I'm sure that's a huge relief for you and your family.

Almost, good luck today!

AFM, I think I have stomach flu - I was throwing up all night. But I'm also a little worried about preeclampsia since I had those bad test results awhile back so I think I'm going to call the OB. I haven't felt this horrible in a long time - I just want to have one good day where I could really enjoy being pregnant but I guess that's not going to happen.


----------



## michelle01

Oh no az :( I am sorry that you cannot seem to enjoy being pg, but I guarantee when your LO arrives, you will forget that!! Call your OB and hopefully everything is ok ;)


----------



## Lindsay18

Az- as if pregnancy wasn't a struggle when you're well... I'm sorry girl:( rest up!!! Let us know what the OB says.


----------



## MoBaby

Az I'm sorry!


----------



## Jenn76

Almost: Good Luck today!!!! Can't wait to hear an update!

Azlissie: I'm sorry to hear you aren't well, it just sucks being sick while verrrrry pregnant!! I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## MrsC8776

bubumaci said:


> ... I am really not sure how to cope any more...
> My Stepdad just rang and said that I should make my way to Hungary ASAP - my Mother has max. 1 month left to live. She is not able to eat, can't walk and they will only be able to keep her alive on a drip in the hospital she is being moved to now...

:hugs: I'm a little late and I apologize for that. I'm so sorry to hear about your mom. Have you heard anything else? I hope you are doing ok. You've had so much to deal with lately. 



michelle01 said:


> Thanks girls ;) I am doing better; they checked me, cervix is tightly closed :thumbup: And they did a swab, should get the results tomorrow. And hooked me up the monitors to make sure all was good, and was sent home for bedrest today and tomorrow! They think I am very dehydrated and no matter how much water I seemed to drink it wasn't enough, but now that I am home and feet up, I feel so much better.....thank goodness ;)

I'm glad everything looked good. Try to drink as much as possible and stay hydrated! 



sekky said:


> Ok ladies no trigger today but one more day of stim. I trigger tomorrow for Saturday ER.
> 
> Michelle glad everything is fine.

Good luck tomorrow!



azlissie said:


> Bubu, I am so sorry to hear about your mom. I wish you could have an easier time of it for a change. :hugs:
> 
> Almost, sounds like you're getting very close! I'm glad they're going to be keeping a close eye on you from here on out - you don't want to mess around with high blood pressure. Hope everything goes ok Friday and he comes on his own time!
> 
> Michelle, I'm glad you got checked out. Rest up!
> 
> AFM, had my growth ultrasound today - my little guy is measuring kind of small, but not dangerously so. They estimated his weight at 2lbs13oz, which puts him in the 34th percentile. I just have a feeling he's not going to be a big baby so I wasn't really surprised. But everything else looks good and I go back for another scan in 4 weeks!

Your little man will be perfect! Please try not to worry. Easier said than done I know. :hugs: I hope you feel better and its not the stomach flu. Were you able to get in touch with the OB? 



Lindsay18 said:


> Stinas- that works xoxo!!!
> 
> Had to take Reiken to the dr today as we are having issues with the formula. Screaming while eating it, spitting up, super frustrated etc. and also his diaper rash. Got a prescription for the rash and am trying a different nipple then formula if need be. We will see.
> He current weighs 9lbs 7oz!!! Crazy how fast. He is one month today:)

What kind of formula is he on? Yay for such a great weight! 



Jenn76 said:


> Stinas: That's great that you get to be there for the wedding although it is under sad circumstances that you now get to go :( Hopefully by then you will be expecting your miracle baby.
> 
> Pink: Glad to hear you are doing well. For some reason neither of mine have taken to the vibrating chairs yet. I'm doing good had a nice nap today and got decent sleep last night.
> 
> Michelle: I'm sure your LO is getting enough, I struggled with food during my pregnancy and both babies did great. The OB told me that they will take what they need from me and it would be me not getting everything I need. I started taking protein drinks to increase my vitamins and it seemed to help.
> 
> Lindsay: Sounds like what Emma has going on. She starts screaming shortly after starting to feed and pushes the bottle away even though she is still hungry. I tried different formulas and still she is seemingly in so much pain. I took her to the doctor today as well and fed her there to show him what happens and he prescribed Prevacid for her. It apparently works wonders for GERD. When I googled the symptoms of GERD it sounds exactly like Emma's problem. I wonder if that's what Reiken has. Great weight I think he has bypassed Chris now. I think Chris is just over 9lbs. Crazy how fast a month goes by. Mine are 7 weeks today!!!

Jenn I just started Ava on Prevacid solutab because she was throwing up the other meds. She loves it and it seems to be doing a great job. We haven't had any issues! Is this the same kind Emma is on now? I thought it would be hard holding a pill on her mouth until it melts but it isn't bad at all. :thumbup:



GettingBroody said:


> Hey girls!
> No time for a long post but just wanted to let you all know that Fia is home! :dance: Will try and catch up and do personals later. Have a great day! :D

:happydance: Great news!! Enjoy having her home! 



almosthere said:


> Lindsay cuuuuuute!!!
> 
> Good luck continuing with the feedings lindsay I hope the new nipple shape helps long term!
> 
> AFM may or may not be induced today depending on my fluid levels and blood pressure. If you don't hear from me by this evening, it is probably because of induction!
> 
> Hope all are well!

Ohhh good luck today!! So exciting that you are so close.


----------



## Jenn76

MrsC: Ours is a liquid form that we just drop in her mouth. I haven't actually picked it up yet they had to make it and it took a day. Praying it works. Glad to hear it is working for Ava. I got it for Chris too because he has started doing the same thing as well. I wasn't aware there was a pill format that you could get.


----------



## never2late70

Hi loves!

Sorry I haven't been respondingmuch, but I have been reading and hitting "Thanks" which means "I like it" in my world. :thumbup:

Almost: Great news ..What are you gonna name you son?

Getting: so happy Fia is home.

Michelle: I am happy to hear that your son and yourself are doing fine.

Linds: Those pictures are so sweet I got a cavity..lol

Jenn and Mrsc: So glad you're both (all) getting some rest finally. 

AZ: cute sono pictures. I'm obsessed with baby toes!

Hi Sekky, Stinas, Mamali, Mo, BOMO, Kathy, Pink and BuBu :hugs: Sorry to have left anyone out.

AFM: BIG NEWS!! 
First of all, just found out an hour ago that my oldest daughter Ciera is going to have a baby! I'm gonna be a Gramma again :happydance:

Second of all, my husband got the job!!! :happydance::happydance:

Today has been amazing! I'm going to be more specific about things in my journal later.

PS:: Ciera isnt telling anyone publicly until 6 more weeks have passed, so please no FB congrats yet :) 

Happy Friday loves <3 
~Angie


----------



## Lindsay18

Angie - that's fantastic!!! Congrats all around!!!

Mrs- he is on the ready to feed enfamil gentlease. 
Great news- the switching of the nipples worked. For whatever reason the silicone nipples slip when he eats since the formula is thicker and harder to get. He can latch on to the latex ones much better and every feeding since switching has been a breeze. Who would have known?! Lol


----------



## azlissie

Thanks for the get well wishes! I called my OB and she's pretty sure it's a virus, so all I can do is rest and drink lots of fluids. She did call in a prescription for an anti-nausea med but I haven't actually been sick since early this morning so I think the worst of it is over. I'm just wiped out, though - moving from bed to recliner is about all the energy I can muster.

I hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## Jenn76

Angie: Congrats on all your great news. 

Lindsay: So happy to hear the nipple worked. We went through that with Chris as soon as we got home from the hospital. It's amazing how just switching a nipple will change so much. 

Azlissie: Glad to hear the worst of this is over. Rest up and hopefully you will be back to good health tomorrow.


----------



## MoBaby

bubu i missed all this about your mom! i amm sooo sorry :( do they know what is wrong??? 

never sounds like you had a great day!


----------



## almosthere

angie that is AMAZING!

As for me, no induction-bittersweet! I was excited to think I could have my bundle in my arms by today, BUT induction is not the way I want to go-especially with having no dilation since it would lead to an increase risk in c-section. Plus, no induction today means great news as my blood pressure went back down to normal and my fluid level went from a 6 to a 8.5. It was so close to induction if it was a 5, so I am happy all is healthy with baby! He is making me antsy and making me wait-he is a cozy bug!!


----------



## Jenn76

almosthere said:


> angie that is AMAZING!
> 
> As for me, no induction-bittersweet! I was excited to think I could have my bundle in my arms by today, BUT induction is not the way I want to go-especially with having no dilation since it would lead to an increase risk in c-section. Plus, no induction today means great news as my blood pressure went back down to normal and my fluid level went from a 6 to a 8.5. It was so close to induction if it was a 5, so I am happy all is healthy with baby! He is making me antsy and making me wait-he is a cozy bug!!

I'm glad your BP went down and he fluid increased, I guess the is determined to stay in there a bit longer. I'm surprised you haven't started to dilate yet. How far will they le you go before inducing you?


----------



## bubumaci

Good Morning Ladies,
Thank you all for your kind, sweet words of support! I will be driving to Budapest this morning. My Dad was meant to fly over yesterday so I wouldn't have to do the drive, the state I'm in - but due to horrendous traffic, missed his flight and we couldn't get another one. So he is flying directly to Budapest getting in tonight.
Not having spoken with any doctors, I am not entirely sure what it is that is terminal - we know she has cancer in her lungs which has metastasised to her liver. Her liver is not working any more, she is very yellow, hasn't been able to eat properly for quite a while now and is incredibly weak. Can't walk etc. is mainly sleeping. Based on that, the doctors gave her at the absolute maximum one month on Wednesday. However the huge tumour in her lungs is pressing on a vein which can influence the blood circulation. Which could really mean any day it will be over.
Yesterday, my Stepdad took her home - there is nothing more they can do for her in hospital. We have to try and get her to drink - will have to help her with everything as she has no energy. She will be at home, surrounded by loved ones (my Aunt flew in yesterday, but leaves Monday, as she was on vacation in the UK ... I am getting in today and my uncle gets in from the US on Wednesday) and we will care for her until she no longer wakes up. Since she is not eating and not really drinking, I don't suppose that will be long.

Angie - thrilled to hear about becoming Grandma again! And also about Brent's job! Yay!!!

And every one else - I am thinking of you, but a bit preoccupied to write everything. Just wanted to give you a status update before I prepare for the long journey. Am really exhausted from all the crying, talking with everyone, organising, stress yesterday with Daddy's flight ... and to top it, was ill last night, so had a bad night.

I will be reading intermittently, but probably won't be writing much at the moment - but know I am also thinking of you and have my fingers crossed for everybody baby-waiting and new mommies. 

xxx


----------



## Jenn76

Bubu :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Please drive safe, I'm so sorry your dad didn't make it there to drive with you. I can't imagine how hard these next few days will be on you. It's more then any one person should have to handle. I'm praying for you and your family. I hope your mother finds peace soon.


----------



## Lindsay18

Bubu- please know you are constantly in my thoughts! Please drive safely!!! I'm sorry your dad isn't able to take the drive with you :(. As Jenn said, I hope that your mom will be able to find peace soon! Xoxo


----------



## almosthere

Yes drive safe and enjoy your time with your mom <3 Thinking of you both!

Thank you Jenn! My dr. told me I can go anywhere up to 2 weeks passed my EDD...boooo haha. But I feel it's best for him to give the say as to when to come out instead of the dr.'s-although if other complications arise by going past my EDD I am sure they would induce immediately.


----------



## never2late70

Bubu: I pray God wraps his arms of peace and comfort around your mom. Please drive safe and know we are all here for you.
<3


----------



## azlissie

Bubu, I am so sorry for everything you've had to deal with lately - you definitely deserve a break. Have a safe trip and know that our thoughts are with you.

Almost, great news about the bp going down and fluid going up! It does sound like he's pretty happy in there but hopefully you won't have to wait too much longer.

I think I'm over the worst of this stomach flu, although I was sick again last night after I tried to eat some soup. I am as weak as a newborn kitten and am so glad that I was already finished with work so I don't have to try to teach on Monday!

Hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## sekky

Bubu my thoughts with you and your family. Hoping your mum finds peace soon.


----------



## sekky

Angie so happy with your news. 

Kayla hoping your little man makes his appearance soon on his own.

AFM had my retrieval this am and things went smoothly. 22 retrieved


----------



## sekky

Angie so happy with your news. 

Kayla hoping your little man makes his appearance soon on his own.

AFM had my retrieval this am and things went smoothly. 22 retrieved


----------



## Lindsay18

Sekky- that's a great retrieval!!! Can't wait to hear your fert report!!!!


----------



## Jenn76

Sekky: Wow 22!!!! That is fantastic!!!!! Congrats!!!! Sounds like you will get some great Blasts and have some frosties for the future siblings.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Bubu....please know that you and your family are in my prayers <3


----------



## sekky

The embryolist forgot to call. ( very annoying) so I called and we have 12 embryos. All 12 were fertilized normally. So depending on their development it's either day 3 or 5. They will call me on Tuesday to let me know.

Hope everyone is fine


----------



## almosthere

Sekky that is fantastic news-aside from the fact they did not call and you had to! But yay you are ALMOST there!!!! =)

AFM no signs of baby coming anytime soon....waiting waiting =)


----------



## Jenn76

Sekky: Congrats 12 is great!!! Will you get daily updates? I'm sure with 12 you will make it to day 5. 

Almost: Out baby out!!!

Azlissie: I hope you are feeling better today!


----------



## sekky

Jenn76 said:


> Sekky: Congrats 12 is great!!! Will you get daily updates? I'm sure with 12 you will make it to day 5.
> 
> Almost: Out baby out!!!
> 
> Azlissie: I hope you are feeling better today!

Thanks almost and jenn. DH doesn't see 12 out of 22 as great:wacko: but am more than happy with it. Most importantly that they were fertilized on their own so that gives me comfort that they will all be of good quality with plenty blast to :cold:


----------



## Jenn76

sekky said:


> Jenn76 said:
> 
> 
> Sekky: Congrats 12 is great!!! Will you get daily updates? I'm sure with 12 you will make it to day 5.
> 
> Almost: Out baby out!!!
> 
> Azlissie: I hope you are feeling better today!
> 
> Thanks almost and jenn. DH doesn't see 12 out of 22 as great:wacko: but am more than happy with it. Most importantly that they were fertilized on their own so that gives me comfort that they will all be of good quality with plenty blast to :cold:Click to expand...

12 is great, I only had three and two went to blasts, Christopher and Emma. Hard to believe those clusters of cells I saw on the screen are here now. This will be you in 9 more months.


----------



## almosthere

Sekky I had 11 I think, and 3 that made it to the final stages so we used our lucky one for that day and froze the other 2 lucky siblings hanging out together now in the freezer LOL. I hope you get some frosties along with another one or two lucky embryos-how many are you transfering?


----------



## azlissie

Sekky, I think 12 fertilized is great! Can't wait to hear how your transfer goes.

Jenn, I am feeling better - thanks! Fortunately it appears to have been a 24 hour bug so now it's just about resting and getting some energy back.

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend! Happy Memorial Day to the U.S. ladies - enjoy the three day weekend!


----------



## MrsC8776

never2late70 said:


> Hi loves!
> 
> Sorry I haven't been respondingmuch, but I have been reading and hitting "Thanks" which means "I like it" in my world. :thumbup:
> 
> Almost: Great news ..What are you gonna name you son?
> 
> Getting: so happy Fia is home.
> 
> Michelle: I am happy to hear that your son and yourself are doing fine.
> 
> Linds: Those pictures are so sweet I got a cavity..lol
> 
> Jenn and Mrsc: So glad you're both (all) getting some rest finally.
> 
> AZ: cute sono pictures. I'm obsessed with baby toes!
> 
> Hi Sekky, Stinas, Mamali, Mo, BOMO, Kathy, Pink and BuBu :hugs: Sorry to have left anyone out.
> 
> AFM: BIG NEWS!!
> First of all, just found out an hour ago that my oldest daughter Ciera is going to have a baby! I'm gonna be a Gramma again :happydance:
> 
> Second of all, my husband got the job!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Today has been amazing! I'm going to be more specific about things in my journal later.
> 
> PS:: Ciera isnt telling anyone publicly until 6 more weeks have passed, so please no FB congrats yet :)
> 
> Happy Friday loves <3
> ~Angie

Congrats on your great news and DH's job! 



almosthere said:


> angie that is AMAZING!
> 
> As for me, no induction-bittersweet! I was excited to think I could have my bundle in my arms by today, BUT induction is not the way I want to go-especially with having no dilation since it would lead to an increase risk in c-section. Plus, no induction today means great news as my blood pressure went back down to normal and my fluid level went from a 6 to a 8.5. It was so close to induction if it was a 5, so I am happy all is healthy with baby! He is making me antsy and making me wait-he is a cozy bug!!

I hope baby comes son so you can get some relief and have him in your arms. 



bubumaci said:


> Good Morning Ladies,
> Thank you all for your kind, sweet words of support! I will be driving to Budapest this morning. My Dad was meant to fly over yesterday so I wouldn't have to do the drive, the state I'm in - but due to horrendous traffic, missed his flight and we couldn't get another one. So he is flying directly to Budapest getting in tonight.
> Not having spoken with any doctors, I am not entirely sure what it is that is terminal - we know she has cancer in her lungs which has metastasised to her liver. Her liver is not working any more, she is very yellow, hasn't been able to eat properly for quite a while now and is incredibly weak. Can't walk etc. is mainly sleeping. Based on that, the doctors gave her at the absolute maximum one month on Wednesday. However the huge tumour in her lungs is pressing on a vein which can influence the blood circulation. Which could really mean any day it will be over.
> Yesterday, my Stepdad took her home - there is nothing more they can do for her in hospital. We have to try and get her to drink - will have to help her with everything as she has no energy. She will be at home, surrounded by loved ones (my Aunt flew in yesterday, but leaves Monday, as she was on vacation in the UK ... I am getting in today and my uncle gets in from the US on Wednesday) and we will care for her until she no longer wakes up. Since she is not eating and not really drinking, I don't suppose that will be long.
> 
> Angie - thrilled to hear about becoming Grandma again! And also about Brent's job! Yay!!!
> 
> And every one else - I am thinking of you, but a bit preoccupied to write everything. Just wanted to give you a status update before I prepare for the long journey. Am really exhausted from all the crying, talking with everyone, organising, stress yesterday with Daddy's flight ... and to top it, was ill last night, so had a bad night.
> 
> I will be reading intermittently, but probably won't be writing much at the moment - but know I am also thinking of you and have my fingers crossed for everybody baby-waiting and new mommies.
> 
> xxx

:hugs: Thinking of you! 



azlissie said:


> Bubu, I am so sorry for everything you've had to deal with lately - you definitely deserve a break. Have a safe trip and know that our thoughts are with you.
> 
> Almost, great news about the bp going down and fluid going up! It does sound like he's pretty happy in there but hopefully you won't have to wait too much longer.
> 
> I think I'm over the worst of this stomach flu, although I was sick again last night after I tried to eat some soup. I am as weak as a newborn kitten and am so glad that I was already finished with work so I don't have to try to teach on Monday!
> 
> Hope everyone has a good weekend.

I'm glad you are feeling a bit better. Being sick and pregnant is not fun at all. 



sekky said:


> Angie so happy with your news.
> 
> Kayla hoping your little man makes his appearance soon on his own.
> 
> AFM had my retrieval this am and things went smoothly. 22 retrieved




sekky said:


> The embryolist forgot to call. ( very annoying) so I called and we have 12 embryos. All 12 were fertilized normally. So depending on their development it's either day 3 or 5. They will call me on Tuesday to let me know.
> 
> Hope everyone is fine

Great ER and fertilization report!! Fx for some good ones on transfer day! I can't wait to hear what they have to say tomorrow.


----------



## almosthere

Thanks MrsC-how are you and your adorable little twins?!


----------



## Stinas

Just wanted to stop by and say hello!! 

Bubu. - lots of hugs and prayers your way!!! 

Will do more personals Tom. Busy season is in full effect, so I have been working a lot again. Doc apt thurs to see what's going on. Light spotting still. 

Hope everyone is well!! Xoxo


----------



## sekky

Hello ladies. A quick update I got a call from the clinic and my transfer is now. Am confused and my day is in disarray because am in the middle of a work day. Glad I was able to shift things around and made it there. So waiting to see the FS and Embryologist to ask why the sudden decision to go day 3. Trying to calm myself that's things are alright


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Good Morning Ladies <3

Sekky...fingers and toes crossed for you <3 can't wait to hear on an update <3

Angie...congrats to you and your husband! 

Hey Jenn & MrsC. How are those adorable babies doing <3

Almost...any updates? How are you feeling?

Az...how are you feeling...hope you are feeling better <3

Hi Stinas and Lindsay! <3 How is little man doing Lindsay?

Bomo...hope all is well <3

Bubu....thinking of you <3


----------



## michelle01

Almost - How are you? Hopefully your LO will be making his appearance soon ;)

Sekky - 12 is great, and I know how scary it seems that they called you to come in today, but they know what they are doing!! Have my FX'ed for you ;)

Hi Stinas! Hope you get some answers on Thursday!

Hope everyone else is doing good!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Sekky - don't worry at all about it being day 3, Fia was a day 3 transfer too :D Good luck!!! You'll be PUPO before you know it!!!


----------



## almosthere

Sekky-you will do great-no worries on a day 3 that is great!

thanks for asking about me ladies-NO dilation as of today still...I am so confused....doesn't baby want to come meet mommy? =( My next appt. is an ultrasound and follow up at the hospital as my dr. is on call that day-so I am hoping she might just induce me if he is not there 4 days passed my due date...but perhaps that is just wishful thinking...I really dont want to wait more than a week passed my dd since there are risks to babies going passed 40 weeks :/


----------



## Lindsay18

Sekky- thatso exciting!!! I'm sure it caught you off guard but best of luck!! Let us know!

Almost- fingers crossed!! I hope you don't go much longer


----------



## michelle01

Kathy - How are you doing?


----------



## almosthere

I just wanted to apologize for the whining as I know ladies on here on still awaiting their bfps-I probably sound like a biatch! I am so greatful and I realize my wait is not as aggravating as a wait to a bfp-sending baby dust your way ladies!! love you all!!!! <3


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi Michelle! I'm doing ok....I tend to get nauseous between 1-4 each day...but nothing really bad....just an icky feeling....I heard the heartbeat today....125 and the baby is measuring 6 weeks and 5 days <3 That sound was an amazing sound!! Brought back so many amazing feelings and memories from my first son <3 I was really nervous going in...my husband kept saying WOWWW! LOL....
How are you feeling?

Almost...you are not whining and you don't sound like a biatch!!! that's what we are all hear for...to listen and comfort each other regardless of the different stages we are in.....This is an awesome group <3


----------



## Jenn76

Almost: This form is to support each other through everything. I hope your LO makes his way into the world this week! Have you tried :sex: I know it was the last thing on my mind when I was 38 weeks pregnant but I hear it can induce labour. 

Sekky: I have everything crossed for you, can't wait to hear about your transfer!!!

Michelle: How are you? Have the BH's calmed down?

Kathy: The babies are good, just going through a stage of colic. How are you feeling?

Stinas: Your work always seems to be busy, I hope you aren't working as much as before. You deserve some time off to rest. Good Luck at your appointment on Thursday. I hope your HSG is coming down as expected and you hear good news.


----------



## almosthere

Thanks ladies!! Honestly DH and I haven't been in the mood....the one workable position is getting pretty boring and I get so sore after! BUT I will try to be a trooper and see if it works if he is willing! LOL


----------



## michelle01

Kathy - That is amazing ;) Hearing the hb no matter which stage you are at, it is just wonderful! I am glad things are progressing for you. I am doing OK; hanging in there at this point. The warmer weather is starting to suck a bit :haha:

Hi Jenn! I only get them once in awhile now, thankfully! I did really try to relax this past weekend, so it was nice putting my feet up and not doing much, but I feel like I should be doing more. I have had these bouts of nausea lately after I eat; sucks, but not sure why I am getting them now. How are those beautiful babies ;)

Almost - No need to apologize! We have an amazing group of women here who although are at different stages, we are here for each other ;) I think if I were at the stage you are now, I would be stating my opinions too ;) Heck, I am a little 11 weeks behind you and not feeling so great!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Jenn76 said:


> Almost: This form is to support each other through everything. I hope your LO makes his way into the world this week! Have you tried :sex: I know it was the last thing on my mind when I was 38 weeks pregnant but I hear it can induce labour.
> 
> Sekky: I have everything crossed for you, can't wait to hear about your transfer!!!
> 
> Michelle: How are you? Have the BH's calmed down?
> 
> Kathy: The babies are good, just going through a stage of colic. How are you feeling?
> 
> Stinas: Your work always seems to be busy, I hope you aren't working as much as before. You deserve some time off to rest. Good Luck at your appointment on Thursday. I hope your HSG is coming down as expected and you hear good news.



awww...I'm sorry to hear that :hugs: Hopefully it goes away quickly. My son was colic and it sucked!!! 

At this time each day I tend to be feeling icky....it usually lasts until around 4 in the afternoon....oh and I can take a nap almost anywhere :haha: my head almost rolled onto my desk a few minutes ago....:haha: other than that I'm ok <3


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

michelle01 said:


> Kathy - That is amazing ;) Hearing the hb no matter which stage you are at, it is just wonderful! I am glad things are progressing for you. I am doing OK; hanging in there at this point. The warmer weather is starting to suck a bit :haha:
> 
> Hi Jenn! I only get them once in awhile now, thankfully! I did really try to relax this past weekend, so it was nice putting my feet up and not doing much, but I feel like I should be doing more. I have had these bouts of nausea lately after I eat; sucks, but not sure why I am getting them now. How are those beautiful babies ;)
> 
> Almost - No need to apologize! We have an amazing group of women here who although are at different stages, we are here for each other ;) I think if I were at the stage you are now, I would be stating my opinions too ;) Heck, I am a little 11 weeks behind you and not feeling so great!!



Bring on the heat!!!! I LOVE IT! :haha:


----------



## michelle01

LOL Kathy!! I love the heat/warmer weather, but only if I were in Arizona; I could certainly do without the humidity here in IL!


----------



## almosthere

aw michelle i hope you feel better soon!!

I just painted my nails-it smelled like crazy since i have super human smell right now, but so happy as I finally feel like a woman again hahaah i havent pampered myself this whole pregnancy and have not had painted nails since 1st trimester!!!


----------



## sekky

Thank you ladies. The call did catch me off guard true but glad things went smooth. Am PUPO with 3. Yes 3. The embryologist said the best ones showed themselves early enough so there is no reason to wait till day 5. So I have 2 eight cell and 1 seven cell on board. So I will get an update on the other ones if they made it to freeze.

Kayla fx your doctor takes a decision that suit you and your baby at your next appointment


----------



## Lindsay18

Omg Sekky! Congratulations on bring PUPO with 3!!! When is your beta?! Will you be testing at home?


----------



## sekky

Lindsay18 said:


> Omg Sekky! Congratulations on bring PUPO with 3!!! When is your beta?! Will you be testing at home?

I will definitely test at home on June 6 that's my wedding anniversary and hoping to get a surprise/anniversary gift. My OTD is not until June 12.

How is Mr. Reiken doing


----------



## Lindsay18

That would be awesome!!! June 6 is so close!!! 
He's doing great! Diaper rash is still present but he's on a prescription cream now so fingers crossed. 

Reiken 1 month visit- he weighs 10lbs and is 22 inches:) dr says he's going through a growth spurt and is doing fantastic. He's already rolled from his stomach to his back!!! Dr said this is very early but his muscle tone is excellent so it doesn't shock her lol.


----------



## sekky

Fx the cream does the trick. Great news on his growth spurt seems he's a healthy young man afterall.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Congrats on being Pupo with 3 Sekky!!!!!!


----------



## michelle01

Congrats Sekky on being PUPO ;)

Great news Lindsay; sounds like Reiken is doing great and hope the rash starts getting better with the prescription cream!


----------



## almosthere

Lindsay-hope his rash clears up well and fast! YAY for growth spirts and great muscle tone-what an over achiever!! hehe

Sekky-THREE wow exciting-this has to be it for you....Roll on June 6th!!!


----------



## azlissie

Sekky, congrats on a great transfer! Good luck on the 6th!

Almost, I was hoping your little guy would make his grand entrance by now! How long past your due date will your OB let you go?

Lindsay, glad to hear Reiken's 1 month appt went well! That's pretty impressive that he can roll already - I wonder if he'll be advanced with other milestones, as well. He's adorable in all your pics!

Kathy, sounds like you had a great appt! Hearing the heartbeat is pretty overwhelming - it really starts to sink in.

Bomo, I'm glad you're getting started on your next round so quickly. Best of luck with the new donor!

Hi to everyone else!!

AFM, I have an appt with my OB today and I'm going to ask her if she has any tips for dealing with restless legs. I've had two nights lately where I just could not fall asleep because my stupid legs were so antsy and I couldn't stay still - it's awful. Otherwise it's just a routine appt. Tomorrow I'm meeting with a pediatrician who came highly recommended from several co-workers - I'm hoping I like him so I can have that decision made!

Have a great rest of your week!


----------



## GettingBroody

Yay Sekky! PUPO with triplets!!! :shock: :dance:

Sounds like Reiken is doing really well Lindsay! What a clever little boy!!


----------



## never2late70

Hi everybody!! :flower:

Sekky: congrats on being PUPO :happydance:

AZ: I hope you get some answers and find some relief. RLS sucks :nope:

Sorry I'm in a rush..Busy busy but I'm always on here, checking on you all and thinking about you all!

<3 Angie


----------



## Lindsay18

Az- good luck! It's a great thing to check off your list. Hope you can get some relief from RLS though!!!


----------



## almosthere

AZ-up to TWO WEEKS passed my DD...I was like really, even though it is IVF and we KNOW the exact due date? haha. So I go in Monday if I make it that long-FX I don't! And I am going to ask about induction for 7/8days passed my DD as I don't want to risk a C-section due to big baby/tearing.


----------



## azlissie

Wow, two weeks seems like a really long time! Surely he won't make you wait that long to meet him! I can see where you'd be worried about him getting too big - I'll be keeping my fingers crossed that he makes his big arrival before Monday.

OB appt went fine, but unfortunately she didn't have any great ideas for the RLS. Apparently the meds that can be used to treat it aren't safe right now. She's had it, too, and said the only thing that really helps her is to do some leg exercises about half an hour before bedtime to try to wear the muscles out. Guess it's worth a shot!


----------



## michelle01

Has anyone had any constant pain on either side before? It started this morning and it is constant. Hurts more to walk or move; when laying down it hurts awful when i lay on my left side. It just on the side, and isolated. I think maybe ligament pain but never felt anything like this not even with DS. I didn't call the ob cause I don't want to bother them with every ache and pain.


----------



## michelle01

Az - what about trying to soak them in a warm bath before bed to relax them?


----------



## azlissie

That's a good idea, Michelle. Maybe I'll try that tonight.

And I can't help with the pain you're describing - I'd say if it hasn't let up by morning though maybe you should go ahead and call. It doesn't seem like it should be that constant.


----------



## michelle01

Thanks az, this pain is horrible. I have been in tears pretty much all night, nothing is helping and it hurts even when I sit now. I just have no clue what it is. 

Hope the bath/soaking helps.


----------



## Jenn76

Sekky: :happydance: Congrats on being PUPO!!!!! :dust:

Azlissie: I call it Jimmy Legs and I had it, warm bath helped me. It's so frustrating I used to get it from time to time before I was pregnant and then often during pregnancy. I hope the bath helps.

Lindsay: Great weight! You've got a big growing boy there. I can't wait to have my next check up to see how much mine have gained. 

Michelle: Sorry to hear you are in so much pain. I did have different pains but never constant mostly only an hour or so and it would change when I moved. I'd go see a doctor if it continues in the morning.

Almost: I hope you LO comes soon!


----------



## never2late70

Michelle are you able to go to the ER or urgent care. Better safe than sorry..sounds just awful:(


----------



## GettingBroody

Michelle - no advice here I'm afraid. Just wanted to send some :hugs: I agree with the others, if is stays that painful I think u should give someone a ring...


----------



## sekky

Thank you ladies. 

Michelle so about your pain. Can you check with your oby/gyn? Just to be sure it's nothing serious.

Kayla I hope you don't have to wait that long.

A quick question ladies. How much rest should I get post transfer? Read so many articles about it and it seems opinions varies. My nurse said I should move around to get blood circulated well to the uterus and not seat doing nothing. They also did not recommend me taking time off work. Though am not working till Monday. What do you ladies think?


----------



## Pink gerbera

Hey girls!

So I'm in hospital having my check up glucose test to check my gestational diabetes has gone. Fingers crossed! But because I've been here sat down for over an hour I've finally managed to catch up!!

Bubu - I'm thinking if you. I hope your mum finds peace soon. 

Sekky - I read so much too that I was really confused! I think just do whatever you feel will not stress you out. I watched lots of funny moviesas if heard laughing helps! But I walked about a bit still taking my dogs out. 

Lindsay - he's doing great!! My babies have their 8 week postnatal next week I can't wait to see how much they weigh now!

Almost - I hope your boy makes an appearance soon!

Michelle - I'm sure it's just pregnancy pain but if it hasn't gone then I'd get it checked out just to be sure. 

Never - lovely news about your daughter and husbands job :)

Jenn/ Mrs C - how are my fellow twin mummies doing??? To answer your question from weeks ago Jenn. Life has become easier since I stopped expressing and bf. I hate not bf them but I'm enjoying them more as not so unbelievably exhausted!

Az - I had that a little with my legs and a warm bath did help. 

Afm - we're doing well. Babies are so cute! Night times are a bit hit and miss!! Some nights I get great sleep (as in 4 hours without waking) others not so much!! They have great little personalities! 

Hope all you lovely ladies are doing well?


----------



## Lindsay18

Hey Pink!!!
So good to hear from you! Hope all goes well with your testing! I hear you about BFing. It's nice not to be so tired! And being able to give him more attention without pumping! But I miss it too. Xoxo

Michelle- as you know I had bad pains but primarily at night. Warm baths definitely helped. And trying to find a position to sleep - any position! Mine was sitting and on an angle in the recliner. Try Tylenol too since you can take it. But if it continues - definitely call. It's what they're there for.


----------



## GettingBroody

Sekky - I took a few days of work and took it easy but I didn't spend the entire time lying on the couch either. To be honest I'd say it doesn't make much difference :shrug: DrS had a good analogy about the uterus being like a peanut butter sandwich and the embryos being like a tiny poppy seed stuck into the peanut butter - no matter what you do it's not going to unstick and fall out of the sandwich!!!!!

Pink - delighted all is going well with your two! Good luck with the GD test!

Have any of you ladies heard of the Wonder Weeks for babies? A friend was telling me about them today, they're kind of like milestones but it's more about mental development, it's very interesting :thumbup: https://www.thewonderweeks.com/


----------



## almosthere

Sekky I just took the day of the ER and the day of the ET off, then I worked the next days....GL!

GL with your test today pink!!!


----------



## michelle01

Thanks girls! Last night I got to the point I just went to bed cause I couldn't take the pain anymore. Sleeping was a little bit challenging, but by the time I got up this morning, the pain is now more dull; so I wonder what is causing it. It is around the area on my left side of where your love handles would be :haha: It is just so strange. Gonna see how today goes and if it gets worse again, then I will call.

Sekky - I was told the day of transfer to do NOTHING, rest and after that I could return to work. I think each FS has their own opinion on what you should do.

Hi Pink :hi: Good luck with your GD test today ;) And glad things are going well for you and your twins ;)

Almost - Happy DD ;) So no progress yet, huh? How are you feeling?

Az - How did last night go; were you able to get some sleep?


----------



## almosthere

michelle-nope no progress.....I was having soft stools for a while which I read was a sign-well now I am a bit backed up-able to go go but no more soft easy stools. 

I am also off to get a skin growth checked-it used to be a normal flat mole in my scalp behind my ear, and it is now this huge growth-very abnormal looking-very stressed and worried over it and going to see a dermatologist today for hopefully some peace of mind-either way, I want it removed ASAP.


----------



## Stinas

Sekky - Congrats on being PUPO with triplets!!! I took the day of transfer off, but the next day I did a 18hr work shift...and im on my feet most of the day. 

Pink - Glad to hear the LO's are doing well!!! :flower:



hope everyone is well!!!!

Its my first day off in like ten days......trying to get things done, but found myself on the couch lol

Went for my beta today. Results 35! I go back June 11. 
No ultrasound...that was a waste of a shave lol


----------



## Lindsay18

Stinas I am cracking up right now!!! How many times I shaved for no reason lol!!!


----------



## almosthere

hahaha i have been keeping up with shaving lately for the big labor day-i shaved the day i thought i might have been induced and said what a waste-it takes so much effort now!! LOL....


----------



## Stinas

I hate shaving lol .....but I cant grow it out to get waxed because of these appointments!!! grrr!


----------



## Lindsay18

Omg I did the same thing!! Shaving all the time at the end. So hard to do!!!


----------



## Jenn76

Hilarious! I only shaved for ultrasounds too! It was sooo hard reaching everything. Fun times!!!

Sekky: I didn't rest at all! Went right back to work 15 mins after transfer. :dust:

Pink: Good luck at your appointment. Glad to hear the babies are doing well.

Stinas: Glad to hear your HSG is coming down, not much longer. 

Broody: Never heard of it, going to check it out though. How's being home?

Michelle: Hope you are better today.

Almost: out baby out!

AFM: All my cardiology appointments turned up nothing as expected so they want to do more extensive testing now :wacko: Not so happy but I know I should be grateful that they are trying to find out what happened. Babies are good, Emma is still very colicky. Sleep is as Pink said sometimes okay others not so much. Ahh one more month until they should start to sleep more, counting the days!!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn- I am glad they seem to be really proactive about figuring it out! No more episodes? Has DH been helping more? I hope so!!! I am in the countdown with you. Reiken is so inconsistent with his good/bad nights. Some nights he's fantastic some he won't go to sleep! I guess it's better to be inconsistent rather than consistently bad lol. Xoxo


----------



## never2late70

Yall Got me busting up at my desk..:rofl:


----------



## michelle01

oh my, the shaving...it is hard to do ;) And I have a mirror in the shower to help :haha:

Thanks Jenn; today seems to be MUCH better!! Thank goodness too cause I leave tomorrow for Michigan for my bowling tournament. Sorry to hear about Emma and their sleeping patterns, hopefully you get some relief in a month. And sorry they haven't been able to pin point why you had/have those episodes. Have you had anymore of them?


----------



## Jenn76

No more episodes, thankfully! DH not so much, I'm still frustrated with him. Thankfully he's away right now, I needed the break which I'm sure sounds weird considering I would have more work with the babies. For some reason it feels better doing it all when there are no options rather then doing it all with him here if that makes sense. 

Sorry to hear you are in the same boat with Reiken. Hopefully we will all get more sleep soon.


----------



## michelle01

Glad you have had no more episodes and I TOTALLY get what you mean by needing a break ;) I am getting mine this weekend just being able to leave town for 2 1/2 days :) Unfortunately that means leaving him with DS who I know is going to be crying for me to come home, so I took Monday off work to spend with DS!


----------



## azlissie

Jenn, it's good news that they don't think there's anything wrong with your heart. I hope they can figure out what caused those fainting spells, though. I'm sure your LO's will get better about sleeping soon!

Michelle, I'm glad you're not in as much pain today. You should probably at least still mention it the next time you see your OB.

Stinas, I'm glad to hear your numbers are going down. Did you say you guys were thinking August for your next round?

Angie, June 7th is getting close! When does DH start the new job?

Almost, have you tried any of these "natural" methods for starting labor, like going for long walks, eating spicy food, bouncing on a ball, etc? They probably don't work but it might make you feel like you were at least trying to do something.

AFM, met with the pediatrician today and I really like him a lot. He was highly recommended by several co-workers and I can see why. He's in a practice with 4 other pediatricians, they're open half days on Saturdays for emergencies, and they always get you in for same day appointments when the child is sick. And he's very pro-vaccine which I like - it makes me more comfortable to know that the other kids sitting out in the waiting room aren't sick with whooping cough or something else really bad. So I think the pediatrician decision is made!


----------



## MoBaby

I always shave too for these appts!! I'm extra careful when I know my re will be down under... I don't need more embarrassment :)


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

LOL!!! I am cracking up over all the shaving conversation! I ALWAYS shave the morning I have ultrasounds and everything. I'm kind of anal retentive about shaving though I tend to shave more often than most. . . I hate any kinds of prickles! I have been curious for those of you that have had the babies. . . how did you manage bikini area when pregnant? I know, silly thing to wonder about since I'm not even pregnant yet but I was thinking about that the other day.


----------



## Lindsay18

BOMO- bikini area while pregnant was difficult. I didn't shave nearly as often there, but made sure to for appointments and a lot at the end just in case lol. But basically I would shave the best I could and tmi- I would use a mirror when I got out and touched up as I needed to hahaha. 

Jenn- he really pisses me off... I'm actually glad you're getting a break from him and I totally understand why it's easier though. Hopefully you'll "enjoy your time " lol

Ladies with recent babies- did you transition your LO's into their crib yet? If so, are you using any wedges under the sheets or just flat? Are you using the breathable mesh bumpers ?? Thinking of transitioning Reiken from his bassinet soon and am nervous lol. He's currently in a Fisher Price Rock and Play 
https://m.fisher-price.com/en_US/m/brands/babygear/products/66596
And is on an angle so idk how he will do in a flat crib...


----------



## GettingBroody

Lindsay18 said:


> I guess it's better to be inconsistent rather than consistently bad lol. Xoxo

So true!!! :thumbup:

Fia is still in her Moses basket so can't answer your cot question I'm afraid...:shrug:


----------



## almosthere

Mo-I do the same as lindsay!! hahaah mirrors work wonders. I was too scared to have dh try for me and cut me as those cuts down there KILLLLL owchiee 

amf-no tricks are working-spicy food didnt work, licorice didnt work, banananas didnt work, long walks have yet to work-did one today in the sweltering hot weather-yick, so I am just playing the waiting game!


----------



## never2late70

Im not going to be able to sleep much over the next 25 days..so anxious.
AZ Brent starts the new job June 10 :)


----------



## Stinas

azlissie - Yeah end of July/early Aug. Once AF comes I will go on BCP's. Going to do multiple miscarriage testings once beta is neg.


----------



## almosthere

stinas-hope you find answers through your tests! GL!

afm woke up at 6:00am which I never do....aside for having to pee. I just cant sleep I have hives all over my stomach-must be pupps it is crazy itchy!!!


----------



## michelle01

Oh no Almost :( I couldn't imagine, not only does your LO seem content, but the hives! I have everything crossed he comes soon for you!!!

az - Glad you found your ped dr! I will most definitely mention the pain on Tuesday at my appt. I was fine all day yesterday and BAM, last night started again :( I really think it is LO moving/turning for some reason, but will ask to see what the dr thinks.

Lindsay - When I transitioned Tyler to his crib, we just had the padded crib bumper on the inside and layed him in there flat and he was just fine. I didn't move him in there till he was 6 months though; he spent the first 6 months in a bassinett and he was on the smaller side (at 3 months he only weighed 7.8 pounds) so he had plenty of room in the bassinett. 

So last night I bought an iPad :) So excited; it was expensive, but I felt like I deserved it and I am sure Tyler will be taking it from me to play games on anyhow :haha: He kept saying it was his bday present...quiet expensive for a 4 year old!! And I am leaving to Michigan this afternoon for my bowling trip :) A much needed weekend away!!


----------



## bubumaci

Hello Ladies,

Just popping on to say: it's over. Very tough week, I am sure she felt the love we poured into her. 

Congrats on being PUPO Sekky! Everything crossed for you Sweetie!

xxx
Andrea. 

Might sound weird, but as tiring as it is, emotionally and physically, caring for a loved one who is on their way out (carrying, cleaning, feeding, washing etc. ) - it is the easiest thing in the world. I never would have thought, how strong my love would make me. Both for Mama, but also for her Mother, my Grandmother, who we have had to carry through this too.


----------



## sekky

bubumaci said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Just popping on to say: it's over. Very tough week, I am sure she felt the love we poured into her.
> 
> Congrats on being PUPO Sekky! Everything crossed for you Sweetie!
> 
> xxx
> Andrea.
> 
> Might sound weird, but as tiring as it is, emotionally and physically, caring for a loved one who is on their way out (carrying, cleaning, feeding, washing etc. ) - it is the easiest thing in the world. I never would have thought, how strong my love would make me. Both for Mama, but also for her Mother, my Grandmother, who we have had to carry through this too.

Oh Bubu many :hugs::hugs: may she find eternal rest.


----------



## michelle01

Oh bubu :hugs: I was thinking about you yesterday and know you have so much support here. Sounds like you mom was surrounded by many loved ones and having everyone there to see her through this.


----------



## Jenn76

Michelle: I love my ipad it's way more convienient then my laptop. Sounds like a fun weekend I hope you enjoy yourself and don't worry about DH and DS. I know it's wrong to to find enjoyment out of a DH struggling with a child that is missing mommy but when it's because that DH isn't enough of a part of their lives I'd enjoy seeing them in pain (DH that is). I know it will be like that for me once my kids are old enough. It's already like that with the dogs, they sit by the door waiting for me to come home verses when DH is out they are wherever I am in the house. Sometimes they don't even go greet him. I hope the pains stay away and you have a great time bowling. 

Azlissie: Glad you liked the pediatrician. For some reason we can't get them here unless your child has behavioral problems. I never knew that until I tried to get one. 

BOMO: It's not easy maintaining the bikini area especially if you end up with twins. I wish I thought of going for a waxing before it was too late. I tried my best but I'm afraid it was not very presentable. At the point of delivering I didn't care anymore you check your dignity at the door. :blush:

Lindsay: Chris has been in a crib since we came home. I don't have the wedge even though he spits up, he is sleeping flat on his back. I do have the breathable mesh bumpers. The crib is in our room and I plan on keeping it there for a while longer, maybe 3-4 months old. They say 4 months to reduce SIDs. I follow a blog of a girl that lost her baby just after 4 months to SIDs it has really made me aware of possibilities. She has a second child now and posts about everything you can do to reduce the chances of it happening to your child. It's a fantastic blog. 

Angie: So excited for you to start!!!! What an exciting journey you are about to embark on. 

Stinas: I hope the testing gives you some answers. 

Almost: Sorry about the hives! I got pink eye days before my labour started. I guess your getting close!!!!

Andrea: :hugs: You are such a strong lady!! I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm sure your mom went peacefully and knew you were at her side. I'm glad you found the strength to get through this, many couldn't cope. :hugs:


----------



## azlissie

Bubu, I am very, very sorry for your loss. You are a very strong woman to have been there for your mom and I'm sure she really appreciated it. My thoughts are with you and your family. :hugs:


----------



## never2late70

BUBU: I am so proud of you and your strength. I am so sorry for your loss' 
:hugs:

<3 Angie


----------



## GettingBroody

Bubu - sending you so many hugs right now. I cannot even imagine what you've gone through & are still going through. I'm sure it meant the world to your mum for you to be there to take care of her... :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn- that's what I was concerned with too. I can't keep him in my room though since he squirms and wakes me up every 5 minutes(he's very noisy when he sleeps) so he is in the bassinet in his nursery which is immediately next to our room. I am debating about when to move him to his crib... Conflicted. 

Bubu- I am so so sorry. No one should have to go trough so much loss at one time. She was a very lucky woman to have a daughter as amazing as you! Xoxo


----------



## Pink gerbera

Bubu I'm so sorry for your loss. I can't believe all you've had to go through recently. You are an incredibly strong lady. You're in my thoughts. 

Lindsay - we've just moved our into a cot although they struggle to fall asleep in it but seem fine once they are asleep. 

Great news - my gestational diabetes has gone! Hooray! I'm no longer diabetic :)


----------



## GettingBroody

Yay Pink, great news!!!

Michelle - I <3 my iPad! Enjoy it!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

almosthere said:


> Thanks MrsC-how are you and your adorable little twins?!

We are doing good. Thank you for asking! The girls are growing like weeds. Emma has learned how to roll from her back to her stomach so she is all over the place now! I think Ava is right behind her in this new discovery. 



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Hi Michelle! I'm doing ok....I tend to get nauseous between 1-4 each day...but nothing really bad....just an icky feeling....I heard the heartbeat today....125 and the baby is measuring 6 weeks and 5 days <3 That sound was an amazing sound!! Brought back so many amazing feelings and memories from my first son <3 I was really nervous going in...my husband kept saying WOWWW! LOL....
> How are you feeling?
> 
> Almost...you are not whining and you don't sound like a biatch!!! that's what we are all hear for...to listen and comfort each other regardless of the different stages we are in.....This is an awesome group <3

Great heartbeat! Sounds like your LO is growing right on track. 



sekky said:


> Thank you ladies. The call did catch me off guard true but glad things went smooth. Am PUPO with 3. Yes 3. The embryologist said the best ones showed themselves early enough so there is no reason to wait till day 5. So I have 2 eight cell and 1 seven cell on board. So I will get an update on the other ones if they made it to freeze.
> 
> Kayla fx your doctor takes a decision that suit you and your baby at your next appointment

Congrats on being PUPO with triplets!! 



michelle01 said:


> Has anyone had any constant pain on either side before? It started this morning and it is constant. Hurts more to walk or move; when laying down it hurts awful when i lay on my left side. It just on the side, and isolated. I think maybe ligament pain but never felt anything like this not even with DS. I didn't call the ob cause I don't want to bother them with every ache and pain.

I didn't have a pain like this but I hope you are doing better now. (I know this was a few days ago) 



Stinas said:


> Sekky - Congrats on being PUPO with triplets!!! I took the day of transfer off, but the next day I did a 18hr work shift...and im on my feet most of the day.
> 
> Pink - Glad to hear the LO's are doing well!!! :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> hope everyone is well!!!!
> 
> Its my first day off in like ten days......trying to get things done, but found myself on the couch lol
> 
> Went for my beta today. Results 35! I go back June 11.
> No ultrasound...that was a waste of a shave lol

Great news that its going down. Not much longer until you will be PUPO again! 



Jenn76 said:


> Hilarious! I only shaved for ultrasounds too! It was sooo hard reaching everything. Fun times!!!
> 
> Sekky: I didn't rest at all! Went right back to work 15 mins after transfer. :dust:
> 
> Pink: Good luck at your appointment. Glad to hear the babies are doing well.
> 
> Stinas: Glad to hear your HSG is coming down, not much longer.
> 
> Broody: Never heard of it, going to check it out though. How's being home?
> 
> Michelle: Hope you are better today.
> 
> Almost: out baby out!
> 
> AFM: All my cardiology appointments turned up nothing as expected so they want to do more extensive testing now :wacko: Not so happy but I know I should be grateful that they are trying to find out what happened. Babies are good, Emma is still very colicky. Sleep is as Pink said sometimes okay others not so much. Ahh one more month until they should start to sleep more, counting the days!!!!

Sorry to hear that you have to have more testing done. Hopefully they figure out whats going on. I also hope your Emma's colic ends soon. You are almost to the point of (hopefully) longer stretches of sleep! 



azlissie said:


> Jenn, it's good news that they don't think there's anything wrong with your heart. I hope they can figure out what caused those fainting spells, though. I'm sure your LO's will get better about sleeping soon!
> 
> Michelle, I'm glad you're not in as much pain today. You should probably at least still mention it the next time you see your OB.
> 
> Stinas, I'm glad to hear your numbers are going down. Did you say you guys were thinking August for your next round?
> 
> Angie, June 7th is getting close! When does DH start the new job?
> 
> Almost, have you tried any of these "natural" methods for starting labor, like going for long walks, eating spicy food, bouncing on a ball, etc? They probably don't work but it might make you feel like you were at least trying to do something.
> 
> AFM, met with the pediatrician today and I really like him a lot. He was highly recommended by several co-workers and I can see why. He's in a practice with 4 other pediatricians, they're open half days on Saturdays for emergencies, and they always get you in for same day appointments when the child is sick. And he's very pro-vaccine which I like - it makes me more comfortable to know that the other kids sitting out in the waiting room aren't sick with whooping cough or something else really bad. So I think the pediatrician decision is made!

Great news on deciding on a pediatrician. Thats one thing I didn't do before the girls were born but thankfully the NICU pediatrician referred us to a get one. Sounds like yours has great hours which is an added bonus to liking him. 



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> LOL!!! I am cracking up over all the shaving conversation! I ALWAYS shave the morning I have ultrasounds and everything. I'm kind of anal retentive about shaving though I tend to shave more often than most. . . I hate any kinds of prickles! I have been curious for those of you that have had the babies. . . how did you manage bikini area when pregnant? I know, silly thing to wonder about since I'm not even pregnant yet but I was thinking about that the other day.

Haha! A mirror! But honestly with a twin bump even that became impossible. I finally just went with the method of blind shaving and hoped for the best. :haha:



Lindsay18 said:


> BOMO- bikini area while pregnant was difficult. I didn't shave nearly as often there, but made sure to for appointments and a lot at the end just in case lol. But basically I would shave the best I could and tmi- I would use a mirror when I got out and touched up as I needed to hahaha.
> 
> Jenn- he really pisses me off... I'm actually glad you're getting a break from him and I totally understand why it's easier though. Hopefully you'll "enjoy your time " lol
> 
> Ladies with recent babies- did you transition your LO's into their crib yet? If so, are you using any wedges under the sheets or just flat? Are you using the breathable mesh bumpers ?? Thinking of transitioning Reiken from his bassinet soon and am nervous lol. He's currently in a Fisher Price Rock and Play
> https://m.fisher-price.com/en_US/m/brands/babygear/products/66596
> And is on an angle so idk how he will do in a flat crib...

The girls went into a twin pack n play but that didn't work out well. So I moved a crib in our room and they have been in the same crib since they were a month old. No bumper and no wedge. Just flat on their backs (well Ava sleeps on her side) with a small blanket each. 



almosthere said:


> Mo-I do the same as lindsay!! hahaah mirrors work wonders. I was too scared to have dh try for me and cut me as those cuts down there KILLLLL owchiee
> 
> amf-no tricks are working-spicy food didnt work, licorice didnt work, banananas didnt work, long walks have yet to work-did one today in the sweltering hot weather-yick, so I am just playing the waiting game!

Fx your baby comes soon!! 



bubumaci said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Just popping on to say: it's over. Very tough week, I am sure she felt the love we poured into her.
> 
> Congrats on being PUPO Sekky! Everything crossed for you Sweetie!
> 
> xxx
> Andrea.
> 
> Might sound weird, but as tiring as it is, emotionally and physically, caring for a loved one who is on their way out (carrying, cleaning, feeding, washing etc. ) - it is the easiest thing in the world. I never would have thought, how strong my love would make me. Both for Mama, but also for her Mother, my Grandmother, who we have had to carry through this too.

:hugs: Thinking of you and your family through these difficult times.


----------



## almosthere

posted this in two other threads bc yes i am that lazy and tired...but my update for the day: 

So I either have the start of pupps or a heat rash. I ended up having to go in for blood pressure check since I mentioned my rash on the phone along with my now 3 day long headache that even tylenol isnt stopping completely. My BP was the highest it has ever been and they are concerned about preeclampsia. I had to go to the hospital after my appt. for bloodwork and to get a giant pee jug that I start peeing in tomorrow morning after I wake up until sunday morning then I am off to bring that to the hospital. THEN I am back in the hospital monday for my regular US and prenatal appt and may or may not be induced based on my bloodwork and urine results and perhaps even based on sizeo f baby-i am going to ask about induction for next thursday if they dont do it monday....

hope all are well!


----------



## azlissie

Almost, I'm so sorry - it seems like at this point in pregnancy you shouldn't have to put up with any new symptoms! A friend of mine had pupps and it sounded horrible. I did the 24 hour urine collection thing - they wanted to get a baseline in case I started having bp issues or protein later on. It's a pain but not too bad. I'm sure you must be getting really uncomfortable at this point and it would be so nice if your LO would decide to be cooperative and show up on his own, but it's kind of looking like he wants to be induced! Best of luck for Monday and I hope you can get some relief from the rash over the weekend.


----------



## MoBaby

bubu sooo sorry about your loss :(


----------



## Lindsay18

Almost- ugh that stinks! I'm really surprised that they aren't automatically inducing you especially with the new symptoms and difficulties! Hopefully it will be REALLY soon!!!


----------



## almosthere

Yes when I saw my BP rose even higher than last time I thought this is it, they are going to induce me-but only talk of possible induction monday after my appts-we will see-my Dr. is on call at the hospital that day in labor in delivery so I have this weird feeling it may happen Monday-but if not I am staying strong to getting induced by thursday if they will allow it! So yesterday I got my rash and today i woke up at 2am and still have it-ringing in my left ear and its all blocked-its like each day passed my dd something irritating arrises...

hope all are well-stay cool its a hot one out there for lots of us!


----------



## MoBaby

Sorry almost! I think they should have just induced as well. Maybe b/c your not dilated enough?? Idk. I'd think if they were thinking preeclampsia and you are at your dd then why not risk it. Sorry about the annoying rash!


----------



## almosthere

Thanks-the rash is only itchy late at night and when i wake up and thats it-it isnt as bad as this constant blocked/ringing ear! haha-I feel like I am just a mess. Starting a CEU course for my work too-8 weeks long with one week break between. I wish I did not have to take it as it is basically an online college course and is 5 assignments a week plus a newborn on the way-but I need to do good at this job as I am only one year into it so far!


----------



## almosthere

How is everyone else doing???


----------



## azlissie

Wow, it has been quiet in here this weekend! I hope it's because everyone is outside enjoying the summertime or something. It's already super hot here, like 105 yesterday, so I've been staying indoors.

Had my first childbirth preparation class yesterday. It was really interesting but nothing too shocking or new. The next class includes the maternity ward tour so I'm looking forward to that. My biggest thing is I want to find out about the various pain management strategies because I already am worried about how awful labor is going to be.

Almost, good luck with your appt tomorrow - maybe you'll finally meet your LO!!


----------



## Jenn76

Pink: Glad to hear your GD is gone! :happydance:

Almost: Sorry to hear you are going through this and they still aren't inducing you. I hope things work out on Monday and your LO arrives. 

Azlissie: I found the classes boring, I have learned much more in BnB then I did there. I was looking forward to the tour as well when I found out they don't do it anymore and you can watch it online. Yours sounds more interesting though, glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## almosthere

I agree-my class was kind of a waste aside from my tour...I did not learn much new...oh well-at least I can say I tried! haha


----------



## GettingBroody

We never made it to the classes because a certain someone decided to arrive before them! :D Dh was so thrilled that we didn't have to go! :haha:


----------



## Lindsay18

Hey ladies!!!

Hope everyone had a great weekend. It was super hot here in Jersey! I have my OB follow up appointment today to see how I'm doing after the healing process. Hopefully I'll be cleared to start exercising soon! Lost all the baby weight and more but need to tighten it all up lol!!! Then I'm going for a much-needed massage this afternoon to relax a bit!!! Thank goodness! 
How are you all doing?!


----------



## almosthere

GL lindsay i hope you get the clear! nice on losing all your weight! =)

I am off to my ultrasound soon and then my follow up appt-going to ask if we can get things moving along with come gel or a sweep-if I am dilated that is-and then try to get an induction scheduled! =)


----------



## never2late70

Hello..Hello..Hello. Tap tap tap..Is this thing on? :haha:

It's a ghost town around here. Heck on all the threads.

Thinking about you all <3

~Angie


----------



## Lindsay18

Angie cracking up lol!!!

Kayla- what happened?! Anything???


----------



## MrsC8776

azlissie said:


> Wow, it has been quiet in here this weekend! I hope it's because everyone is outside enjoying the summertime or something. It's already super hot here, like 105 yesterday, so I've been staying indoors.
> 
> Had my first childbirth preparation class yesterday. It was really interesting but nothing too shocking or new. The next class includes the maternity ward tour so I'm looking forward to that. My biggest thing is I want to find out about the various pain management strategies because I already am worried about how awful labor is going to be.
> 
> Almost, good luck with your appt tomorrow - maybe you'll finally meet your LO!!

I passed on all the classes. I knew I'd end up with a c section anyways so maybe thats why it didn't bother me. You will do great in labor! Once baby is out you will focus only on LO. 



Lindsay18 said:


> Hey ladies!!!
> 
> Hope everyone had a great weekend. It was super hot here in Jersey! I have my OB follow up appointment today to see how I'm doing after the healing process. Hopefully I'll be cleared to start exercising soon! Lost all the baby weight and more but need to tighten it all up lol!!! Then I'm going for a much-needed massage this afternoon to relax a bit!!! Thank goodness!
> How are you all doing?!

How did your appointment go? Great job on losing all the weight already. 



never2late70 said:


> Hello..Hello..Hello. Tap tap tap..Is this thing on? :haha:
> 
> It's a ghost town around here. Heck on all the threads.
> 
> Thinking about you all <3
> 
> ~Angie

:haha: It has been very quite everywhere! 



Lindsay18 said:


> Angie cracking up lol!!!
> 
> Kayla- what happened?! Anything???

I just found her journal (sorry almost, I didn't know you had one!) and it looks like they will be attempting to induce tonight!! 

Good luck!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Lindsay18

Yay Almost!!! Thanks Mrs C!!!

Appt went great! Been cleared for everything- exercise, sex etc. (DH is THRILLED lol). He just said to start back at exercising slowly but I'm good to go:)


----------



## MrsC8776

Great news Lindsay! We were thrilled when all restrictions were lifted as well. :haha: Now if I could only find the time or energy to start working out!


----------



## Lindsay18

Same here!!! Getting clearance for that doesn't do much for me right now lol!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

As I'm sure you already know... Just be careful because it might not be the easiest (or comfortable) at first but it will get better.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

LoL Angie!! I was out of town at a bachelorette party. It was a crazy weekend, by far crazier than any I have had since starting this process. I came back and had my baseline ultrasound this morning. Everything looked good to go so I decrease my Lupron dose and start the valerate injections tonight. 

I hope you all are doing well!!


----------



## azlissie

Glad to hear you got some good news, Bomo! The bachelorette party sounds like fun - I haven't been to one of those in a couple years but they can get pretty crazy!

Lindsay, I'm glad you had a good appt! I've just given up on exercising for now with all my back pain but I'm planning on getting back into it eventually.

MrsC, how are the girls doing with their sleep patterns? Are they giving you longer stretches now?

Angie, saw on FB your A/C went out - that's awful!! Why did it have to happen right when we started hitting the 105, 110 degree days? Ugh - I feel for you. Everything still on track for June 7th?

I signed myself and my mom up for an infant CPR class today - I know I learned it in high school but I think the techniques have changed and I really don't remember it that well anyway. I think it's mostly just for peace of mind but I know I'll feel better after I take the class.

Good luck with the induction, Almost! Hope everyone else has a good week


----------



## michelle01

Hi everyone! I was in Michigan this past weekend and now back to work. It was sooo nice getting away; definitely needed that. I have my OB appt in a little bit :)

Lindsay - That is great on being cleared, just start slowly ;) 

Almost - Good luck! I didn't know you had a journal either; I will have to go find it now ;)

Angie - How are you? I saw that about your air too...UGH! It has been quiet cool here in IL, so we can send some of that your way ;)

Bomo - Glad to see things are moving along again for you ;)

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Jenn76

Kayla: Thinking of you, hope everything is going okay and excited to hear an update. 

Lindsay: Glad to hear your got the all clear. I'm too exhausted to exercise, kudos to you for wanting to get right back at it. :thumbup: Great that you lost all the weight so fast. I know what you mean about needing to tighten it up my belly is so jiggly, I call it my jelly belly. :haha:

BOMO: Glad to hear your appointment went well. So did you decide to switch your ED this time? I'm excited to hear how it goes. 

Azlissie: I was thinking about doing that too, it's been a while since I was trained as well. It does make sense to have a refresher, not so sure I'd be good under pressure though. 

Michelle: Glad you had a great weekend. How did DH make out with DS?


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi Ladies <3

Bubu - <3 <3 big hugs and love being sent your way <3 

Kayla - Can't wait to hear an update!!!!

Angie - your post was hysterical!!! <3 How are you?

Bomo - Awesome news about your appointment!!! 

Lindsay - Great News on the doctor giving you the green light so you can jump back into your extracarricular activities! hehehehehe ...how are you and the baby doing?

Michelle - That is great that you got to get away! Can't wait to hear an update!

Az - I need to sign myself up for those classes...it's always good to know! How are you feeling?

MrsC. & Jenn - How are you and the babies doing? 

Getting - How is Ms. Fia doing <3

Hope everyone has a great day <3 <3


----------



## michelle01

Jenn - Things seemed to go pretty well with DH and DS; thankfully! DS was happy to see me when I came home Sunday night ;)

Hi Kathy! How are you feeling? Any MS?

OB appt went well; everything right on track! Doc said "Looks perfect" :) So back in 2 weeks and my countdown to 39 weeks starts :haha: He said that pain was either LO moving positions or even scar tissue from my previous c-section stretching. Luckily the last time I had pain was Saturday night, so hopefully it doesn't come back!


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn- jelly belly lol! Exactly!!! I'm definitely still too tired to TRULY start exercising! Maybe start some sit ups etc. definitely no 2-piece anytime soon!!!

Kathy- how are you and the growing nugget?! How are you feeling?! we are great! Went out shopping today and he was fantastic! Probably because I used the Ergo baby carrier which e seems to be obsessed with. 

On that note- Reiken hates everything lol. I've returned his swing, bouncy seat, etc etc! I have $500+ to buy buy baby from returns. Any other ladies in the same boat? The only thing he likes to lay in is his rock and play for nighttime and the boppy lounger during the day. It's not a big deal but I was shocked lol!!!


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi girls been a while since I've been on since we had our IVF fail last August, and then quickly came around to moan about my lap. Well I've finally got some news to share.... I've just gotten a :bfp: 

For it to happen straight after my lap is simply amazing. It's early days so I'm trying not to get carried away, but fingers crossed this time next year well have our family.

Love to all x x x


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Michelle - No MS for me (knocking on wood)!!! Just that I can fall asleep standing up! hehehe...Glad your appt went well <3

Lindsay - Nugget is great!!! The cramping I have is scary and annoying but I'm dealing with it. Wow!! $500 can go towards diapers and other things...not bad!!! hehehehe...he is a simple baby <3 doesn't need all of them but likes one the best! <3 him! 

You know what has me stressed!!! Those dam cicadas flying all around!!! I truly have a phobia with bugs...it's not just ok I see a bug I don't like, I'm freaking terrified!!!!! I was running through the parking lot at work flipping out because they were everywhere!!! and they are sooooo loud! I could care less who sees me running looking a fool, because I am so scared...I know they do nothing...I just can't deal with them! lol...I laugh at myself but to hell with that! My girlfriend had one stuck in her hair the other day and when she was telling me I went pale! Hellllllllll no!!!! I will stay my chunky ass inside until those things are back in their holes for the next 17 years!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Likklegemz said:


> Hi girls been a while since I've been on since we had our IVF fail last August, and then quickly came around to moan about my lap. Well I've finally got some news to share.... I've just gotten a :bfp:
> 
> For it to happen straight after my lap is simply amazing. It's early days so I'm trying not to get carried away, but fingers crossed this time next year well have our family.
> 
> Love to all x x x

CONGRATS LIKKLE!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## michelle01

Congrats Likkle!!

Oh Kathy, we had those here back in 2007, it was awful :( I hate bugs too and my DH at the time had a convertible...UGH!! And yep, they are so darn noisy!!

Wow Lindsay - Easy baby for sure :) However I can easily see spending that money on clothes, diapers, etc... ;)


----------



## azlissie

Congrats Likkle! Best wishes for a h&h 9 months 

Lindsay, that's really interesting that Reiken doesn't like swings or bouncers - I thought babies usually loved them! But it's great that you've been able to return a few things.

Kathy, glad to hear things are going well! I hear you on the tired thing - it comes back in the 3rd tri!

Michelle, sounds like your OB wasn't too worried about that pain so that's good. The thought of stretching scar tissue makes me hurt just thinking about it - that sounds awful! But if it's not dangerous I guess that's all that matters.

Pink, Getting - how are your LOs doing? Are you getting settled into a routine?

Stinas, Bomo, Angie - I'm sending you all lots of positive vibes for your next rounds!

Sekky, how are you doing post transfer?

Hope everyone is going well!


----------



## Lindsay18

Yes he is pretty simple when it comes to "contraptions" lol!!! Hopefully when he gets a little older he will like the activity centers and walkers etc. 

Kathy- I am CRACKING up! You are hysterical! 

Likkle- omg!!! Congratulations!!! I am so happy for you!!!! Xoxo


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats Likkle!! Love stories like this :)

I forgot to share a pic of my new baby here I got on Wednesday:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## michelle01

Awwwww Mobaby; so adorable!!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

ADORABLE MO!!!!!! What is his/her name?


----------



## MoBaby

Larry :) lol


----------



## sekky

azlissie said:


> Sekky, how are you doing post transfer?
> 
> Hope everyone is going well!

Well am doing great. Just that I don't feel different but am still staying positive. Thanks for asking.

Congrats likkle. Wishing you a H & H 9 months:happydance:

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Likklegemz

Thanks everyone, still on :cloud9:

Mo baby he's beautiful, have you got any more pics, I love cats our cat is getting older now (she's still quite young though at 4)


----------



## GettingBroody

Wow Likkle congratulations!!! :dance: So, was it a natural bfp in the end?! Such fantastic news!! Wishing you a wonderful 9 months! :D

Mo - oh he is just adorable!!! Absolutely gorgeous!!

Sekky - :dust: When do you test?


----------



## MoBaby

I do. I'll put up a other a little later :)


----------



## never2late70

I have just been swamped and exhausted by the time I get home, but know that I am following along and I will be slowing down here soon to do personals. :hugs:

Congrats on your BFP LikK :happydance:

MO: I love your baby! 

Prayers and Blessings,
Angie


----------



## azlissie

Mo, that is one of the cutest kittens I've ever seen! I love cats with blue eyes.


----------



## MoBaby

here he is last wednesday...the night I got him. Had him at the vet friday and he was 5 wks old so almost 6 now. He is an itty bitty for sure! He does have beautiful blue eyes! this kitten has soo much energy and I have to get up early and make his food. I started giving him some kitty milk yesterday b/c hes not eating a whole lot. He only take a small amount but it makes me feel better :) other kitty isnt really digging him yet but they will get along soon!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## GettingBroody

What kind of cat is he? Love his colouring.


----------



## MoBaby

Just a cat. Nothing fancy :) Your standard kitten. The vet says siamese/tabby mix.


----------



## MrsC8776

azlissie said:


> Glad to hear you got some good news, Bomo! The bachelorette party sounds like fun - I haven't been to one of those in a couple years but they can get pretty crazy!
> 
> Lindsay, I'm glad you had a good appt! I've just given up on exercising for now with all my back pain but I'm planning on getting back into it eventually.
> 
> MrsC, how are the girls doing with their sleep patterns? Are they giving you longer stretches now?
> 
> Angie, saw on FB your A/C went out - that's awful!! Why did it have to happen right when we started hitting the 105, 110 degree days? Ugh - I feel for you. Everything still on track for June 7th?
> 
> I signed myself and my mom up for an infant CPR class today - I know I learned it in high school but I think the techniques have changed and I really don't remember it that well anyway. I think it's mostly just for peace of mind but I know I'll feel better after I take the class.
> 
> Good luck with the induction, Almost! Hope everyone else has a good week

We are doing good. The girls are still STTN so thats wonderful for me! They sleep from 10-6 or 630. We have difficulties with some naps during the day but it is better than before. 

Taking an infant CPR class is a great idea. We took one before the girls were born and it was a great refresher class. Sadly I've already had to use some of the things that were tough on Ava. :( 



michelle01 said:


> Hi everyone! I was in Michigan this past weekend and now back to work. It was sooo nice getting away; definitely needed that. I have my OB appt in a little bit :)
> 
> Lindsay - That is great on being cleared, just start slowly ;)
> 
> Almost - Good luck! I didn't know you had a journal either; I will have to go find it now ;)
> 
> Angie - How are you? I saw that about your air too...UGH! It has been quiet cool here in IL, so we can send some of that your way ;)
> 
> Bomo - Glad to see things are moving along again for you ;)
> 
> How is everyone else doing?




michelle01 said:


> Jenn - Things seemed to go pretty well with DH and DS; thankfully! DS was happy to see me when I came home Sunday night ;)
> 
> Hi Kathy! How are you feeling? Any MS?
> 
> OB appt went well; everything right on track! Doc said "Looks perfect" :) So back in 2 weeks and my countdown to 39 weeks starts :haha: He said that pain was either LO moving positions or even scar tissue from my previous c-section stretching. Luckily the last time I had pain was Saturday night, so hopefully it doesn't come back!

I'm glad you had a nice little break! Great news being right on track. Will you be having another c section or trying for VBAC?



Lindsay18 said:


> Jenn- jelly belly lol! Exactly!!! I'm definitely still too tired to TRULY start exercising! Maybe start some sit ups etc. definitely no 2-piece anytime soon!!!
> 
> Kathy- how are you and the growing nugget?! How are you feeling?! we are great! Went out shopping today and he was fantastic! Probably because I used the Ergo baby carrier which e seems to be obsessed with.
> 
> On that note- Reiken hates everything lol. I've returned his swing, bouncy seat, etc etc! I have $500+ to buy buy baby from returns. Any other ladies in the same boat? The only thing he likes to lay in is his rock and play for nighttime and the boppy lounger during the day. It's not a big deal but I was shocked lol!!!

It took the girls a little while to warm up to different things. Ava is just now starting to like the swing. I'm so glad we got two of everything and decided to hang on to it all. I think they say that babies don't really take to swings and bouncers until 2 months. The bouncers are my life saver! It's the only way I get a shower. :haha: Hopefully he stays content with just the baby carrier. :) 



Likklegemz said:


> Hi girls been a while since I've been on since we had our IVF fail last August, and then quickly came around to moan about my lap. Well I've finally got some news to share.... I've just gotten a :bfp:
> 
> For it to happen straight after my lap is simply amazing. It's early days so I'm trying not to get carried away, but fingers crossed this time next year well have our family.
> 
> Love to all x x x

Congrats!! 



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Michelle - No MS for me (knocking on wood)!!! Just that I can fall asleep standing up! hehehe...Glad your appt went well <3
> 
> Lindsay - Nugget is great!!! The cramping I have is scary and annoying but I'm dealing with it. Wow!! $500 can go towards diapers and other things...not bad!!! hehehehe...he is a simple baby <3 doesn't need all of them but likes one the best! <3 him!
> 
> You know what has me stressed!!! Those dam cicadas flying all around!!! I truly have a phobia with bugs...it's not just ok I see a bug I don't like, I'm freaking terrified!!!!! I was running through the parking lot at work flipping out because they were everywhere!!! and they are sooooo loud! I could care less who sees me running looking a fool, because I am so scared...I know they do nothing...I just can't deal with them! lol...I laugh at myself but to hell with that! My girlfriend had one stuck in her hair the other day and when she was telling me I went pale! Hellllllllll no!!!! I will stay my chunky ass inside until those things are back in their holes for the next 17 years!

:rofl: I'm the same way! We don't have them here but my first trip to GA to visit hubby's family I noticed them. Yeah no thanks... I won't be moving there anytime soon! 



MoBaby said:


> Congrats Likkle!! Love stories like this :)
> 
> I forgot to share a pic of my new baby here I got on Wednesday:

He is so cute! 



sekky said:


> azlissie said:
> 
> 
> Sekky, how are you doing post transfer?
> 
> Hope everyone is going well!
> 
> Well am doing great. Just that I don't feel different but am still staying positive. Thanks for asking.
> 
> Congrats likkle. Wishing you a H & H 9 months:happydance:
> 
> How is everyone doing?Click to expand...

Fx for you!! :flower:


----------



## Lindsay18

Mrs- interesting about them not taking to them until 2 months! I didn't know that. I still have the bouncy seat. Maybe I should hang onto it for a little. He likes the boppy lounger a lot. I lay him in that on the couch while I take a shower now. As long as there is somewhere to put them right?!

Ps I really need to change my ticker!!! Haha


----------



## michelle01

Sekky - Hang in there, have you tested at home yet?

MrsC - Yes, I have to have a c-section again due to my myomectomy surgery years ago. I was told I could rupture trying naturally.

Mo - He is absolutely adorable ;)

Lindsay - Tyler LOVED his bouncy seat when he got a little older; it was my lifesaver, but every baby is different. He did not like the lounger as much.

Hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## Stinas

Hope everyone is well!! Busy with work....miss everyone!!!!!! 
Just wanted to stop in and say hello!!!
xoxoxo


----------



## Likklegemz

MoBaby said:


> here he is last wednesday...the night I got him. Had him at the vet friday and he was 5 wks old so almost 6 now. He is an itty bitty for sure! He does have beautiful blue eyes! this kitten has soo much energy and I have to get up early and make his food. I started giving him some kitty milk yesterday b/c hes not eating a whole lot. He only take a small amount but it makes me feel better :) other kitty isnt really digging him yet but they will get along soon!

Mobaby, he's beautiful! X


----------



## Likklegemz

GettingBroody said:


> Wow Likkle congratulations!!! :dance: So, was it a natural bfp in the end?! Such fantastic news!! Wishing you a wonderful 9 months! :D
> 
> Mo - oh he is just adorable!!! Absolutely gorgeous!!
> 
> Sekky - :dust: When do you test?

Hey hun, yeah it was natural in the end. I literally had my first period 2 days after my lap and bingo pregnant on first try! X x x


----------



## never2late70

Test Sekky! Test!! :happydance:


----------



## GettingBroody

Likklegemz said:


> GettingBroody said:
> 
> 
> Wow Likkle congratulations!!! :dance: So, was it a natural bfp in the end?! Such fantastic news!! Wishing you a wonderful 9 months! :D
> 
> Mo - oh he is just adorable!!! Absolutely gorgeous!!
> 
> Sekky - :dust: When do you test?
> 
> Hey hun, yeah it was natural in the end. I literally had my first period 2 days after my lap and bingo pregnant on first try! X x xClick to expand...

Amazing!!! :happydance:


----------



## azlissie

Anyone hear anything from Almost? I hope her induction went well and she's busy with her little boy!


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Hope all u lovely ladies are ok x


----------



## honeycheeks

How is everyone?

Congratulations Likklegemz. Wish you a happy 9 months.

I have been really busy with studying for my semester finals. It helps to kill the time until August.


----------



## michelle01

Hi Honey! August will be here before you know it ;)

Hi JK; how are things going? How are you feeling?

Almost hasn't updated her journal, so hopefully that means her little boy is here now!

I woke up with the worst sciatic pain today :( Seriously this just stinks; all the aches/pains are coming out now and it is getting harder to do things!


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Michelle sorry ur in pain Hun
I'm fine just really struggling with woth and sleeping now lol x


----------



## michelle01

The pain sucks; thats for sure! And I sympathize with the insomnia!! I had it so bad that last night I slept so good from pure exhuastion. Obviously I slept funny cause of this sciatic pain I woke up with. I just keep saying...9 weeks to go :haha:


----------



## Stinas

Likklegemz - :happydance::happydance: CONGRATS!!!

Mo - What a cute kitty!!!

Michelle - Hope your pain goes away soon!


Hope everyone is well!!:flower:


----------



## Likklegemz

Thanks stinas how's you? 

Got regnacy confirmed at hospital so I'm officially on cloud 9!


----------



## Jenn76

Likklegemz: Congrats!!!! Hope you have a happy healthy 9 months!!! What great news to hear.

Lindsay: Mine love their swings and sleep for the longest intervals in them. They still haven't taken to the bouncy chairs yet but each time I try them it seems to get better so I haven't given up hope that they will like them eventually. 

Sekky: Did you test??? I just remembered you said you would today. Enquiring minds want to know..... :test:

Mobaby: He's adorable!!! My baby just turned one and she is still very much like a kitten. My other cat acts like a daddy to her, even bathes her. Kittens are so sweet.

Broody: How are you and Fia doing??? How's BFing going?
Michelle: I definitely don't miss the sciatic pain, sorry to hear you are getting it. Hopefully the next 9 weeks fly by. 

Honey: August will be here in no time. Are you doing a FET or a fresh cycle?

Jk: The sleepinging thing sucks and unfortunately it will be a while until you will sleep well again..... I'm still waiting. 

Stinas: I hope you get some time off soon. 

Almost: Hoping all is well with you and your LO. 

Azlissie: How are you feeling?

MrsC: Glad to hear the girls are still sttn it gives me hope that in a month mine might too. Loved the Emma rolling video she is so cute!!!!

Kathy: Glad to hear you haven't had MS. Lmao about the bugs, I don't think I have ever seen them although my DH says they have been here. I googled them and yeah they are creepy!!! 

AFM: Emma and Chris had their two month check ups today and both got gold stars! Emma is 9lbs 9oz and Chris is 10lbs 5oz, which puts both in the 20th percentile. Considering they started in percentiles below 10 I'm happy that they are gaining some ground. They also had their first shots which they took like troopers. Sleep on the other hand is still horrible! Emma is still waking every hour at night. :dohh: Praying this passes soon.


----------



## never2late70

Thinking about you Kayla <3


----------



## azlissie

Michelle, the sciatic pain sounds awful! Does heat or ice help at all? I hope it eases up some and you don't have it this bad for 9 more weeks!

Likkle, congrats on the official bfp! Very exciting.

Jenn, I'm sorry your LO's still aren't sleeping very well. Do they nap during the day and are you able to take naps when they do? I think I read somewhere that sleep patterns often improve around 3 months?? I'm sure that's not real encouraging right now but they have to get better at some point. I put the Happiest Baby on the Block book on my registry - someone told me it has good tips for sleeping.

Almost, can't wait to hear how you're doing with your LO!

How's everyone else doing? 

AFM, I'm doing fine - my back hurts all the time but it's higher up in my back, like just below my bra strap, and it's more my rib cage than my back. It makes it really hard to bend down so I actually bought one of those long-handled grabber things today. It makes me feel ridiculous because that seems like such an old person thing to have, but I was tired of dropping stuff and just having to leave it on the floor all the time! I can't wait to get back on my pain meds - it wouldn't bother me if the little guy wanted to show up early!


----------



## Jenn76

Azlissie: sorry to hear about your back pain, I know how that feels mine was horrible as well. I had a pre-existing Injury from a car accident that I was still getting treatment for and had to stop when I got pregnant. Good news is once the babies were born my back improved. As to sleeping during the day I can sometimes but often they sleep at different times. So usually I have one up with me at all times. I have watched the happiest baby on the block videos they are great. They didn't really focus on night time help it was about how to settle a baby. I guess I should check out the book.


----------



## michelle01

az - Sorry about the back pain :( Hope that eases up for you.

Jenn - Great appt for the twins! Sorry about Emma not sleeping, is she being colicky?

Hi Stinas :hi: how are you?

How is everyone else doing?

My sciatica pain is gone :happydance: I went to the gym yesterday, streched it out, did a little weights, walked and feel a MILLION times better today! I slept great last night, had more energy during the day...so off to go there again today; amazing what 30 minutes can do for you both physically and mentally!


----------



## Lindsay18

Hey girls!!! Kayla (Almost) wanted me to update you!!!

Her son Liam arrived Wednesday finally weighing a big 7.9 and 21 inches long! Needed vacum and episiotomy and got horrible tearing - she is still in the hospital. 
I will update you with any other news I hear!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## never2late70

Awe...He's Beautiful! Liam is one of my boy name choices! :hugs:

Michelle: glad your pain is gone! :thumbup:

AZ: I think it's awesome you got a grabber. Less stress the better.

Thinking about you all! :hugs:

AFM: Baseline scan and labs for both my donor and I. Her appt is right now and mine is at 11:30. I can't wait to hear how many follicles she has :happydance: I will update you all asap!

Happy Friday loves!
<3 Angie


----------



## GettingBroody

Beautiful pic Almost!!! Congrats! :dance:

Never - good luck!!! :dust:

Michelle - yay for no pain! :thumbup:

Jenn - sorry to hear you're not getting much sleep, fx'd things improve soon. :sleep:


----------



## michelle01

Congrats Kayla!!! He is beautiful ;) Thanks for sending the update Lindsay!

Good luck Angie ;) So exciting.....

Hi Getting! How is Miss Fia doing??


----------



## azlissie

Congrats Almost! Sounds like you had kind of a rough time but he's adorable and I'm so happy for you!

Thanks Lindsay for sharing!

Michelle, that's awesome that your pain is gone. Wish I could find some relief from mine but nothing I've tried so far has helped.

Good luck with your appt, Angie!!

Hi Getting! How's everything going with Fia?


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Liam is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!! Congrats and I hope you feel better soon <3 <3


----------



## sekky

Wow he's gorgeous. Worth every inch of the wait. Hoping you recover well Kayla

How is everyone doing? 

Haven't poas yet for fear of not seeing the second line. Maybe i will on monday Monday as my OTD is Wednesday but may be moved to Tuesday when I go in for my PIO

Bubu how are you holding up sweetie? Thinking of you


----------



## sekky

Praying when do we see a ticker in your signy:haha::haha:


----------



## never2late70

Hi loves, popping in real quick to let you know, all systems go! :happydance:
My lining is great, her labs and scan are great. She had 12 follicles on the left and 11 on the right! She starts stims tomorrow and I start Etrace. I couldn't be happier!

<3


----------



## michelle01

Hi Sekky!

Great news Angie :) This will be your turn!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

YAYYYYYYYYYYY ANGIE!!!!!!!!!! AWESOME NEWS! 


Sekky
Maybe I will put one on soon....I had another ultrasound yesterday and it was awesome!!! Baby was flipping all around <3 heartbeat was 164 <3 Dr. said baby is right on track and everything seems perfect! I can't wait to hear an update from you!!!! POAS already!!!! hehehehehehehe... how are you feeling?


----------



## Jenn76

Yeah Kayla what a cutie. Congrats!!!! Thanks for the update Lindsay!

Kathy it is time for a ticker! Lindsay is super pregnant in hers, lol! (Congrats on 45 weeks Lindsay!!!) Glad to hear you had a great scan, pics?????

Congrats Angie that's a fantastic starting number. :happydance:

Sekky I give you props for not testing yet. Can't wait to hear how it goes. :dust:


----------



## Lindsay18

Omg jenn I'm cracking up!!! I look great for 45 weeks!!!
I never go on here on my computer lol always my phone. I'll have to go on tomorrow and fix it. Pretty funny how it keeps counting though!!!


----------



## sekky

Well ladies I caved in and tested this AM and it's a BFN. Am 11 dp3dt that's 14dpo


----------



## MrsC8776

honeycheeks said:


> How is everyone?
> 
> Congratulations Likklegemz. Wish you a happy 9 months.
> 
> I have been really busy with studying for my semester finals. It helps to kill the time until August.

I hope the time passes quickly for you!! 



Stinas said:


> Likklegemz - :happydance::happydance: CONGRATS!!!
> 
> Mo - What a cute kitty!!!
> 
> Michelle - Hope your pain goes away soon!
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is well!!:flower:

Stinas how are you doing? 



Jenn76 said:


> Likklegemz: Congrats!!!! Hope you have a happy healthy 9 months!!! What great news to hear.
> 
> Lindsay: Mine love their swings and sleep for the longest intervals in them. They still haven't taken to the bouncy chairs yet but each time I try them it seems to get better so I haven't given up hope that they will like them eventually.
> 
> Sekky: Did you test??? I just remembered you said you would today. Enquiring minds want to know..... :test:
> 
> Mobaby: He's adorable!!! My baby just turned one and she is still very much like a kitten. My other cat acts like a daddy to her, even bathes her. Kittens are so sweet.
> 
> Broody: How are you and Fia doing??? How's BFing going?
> Michelle: I definitely don't miss the sciatic pain, sorry to hear you are getting it. Hopefully the next 9 weeks fly by.
> 
> Honey: August will be here in no time. Are you doing a FET or a fresh cycle?
> 
> Jk: The sleepinging thing sucks and unfortunately it will be a while until you will sleep well again..... I'm still waiting.
> 
> Stinas: I hope you get some time off soon.
> 
> Almost: Hoping all is well with you and your LO.
> 
> Azlissie: How are you feeling?
> 
> MrsC: Glad to hear the girls are still sttn it gives me hope that in a month mine might too. Loved the Emma rolling video she is so cute!!!!
> 
> Kathy: Glad to hear you haven't had MS. Lmao about the bugs, I don't think I have ever seen them although my DH says they have been here. I googled them and yeah they are creepy!!!
> 
> AFM: Emma and Chris had their two month check ups today and both got gold stars! Emma is 9lbs 9oz and Chris is 10lbs 5oz, which puts both in the 20th percentile. Considering they started in percentiles below 10 I'm happy that they are gaining some ground. They also had their first shots which they took like troopers. Sleep on the other hand is still horrible! Emma is still waking every hour at night. :dohh: Praying this passes soon.

Thank you! She loves rolling onto her tummy! No matter where she is that girl is determined to get on her tummy. 

Sounds like you had a great appointment!! They both have great weights! I hope sleep starts getting better. 



azlissie said:


> Michelle, the sciatic pain sounds awful! Does heat or ice help at all? I hope it eases up some and you don't have it this bad for 9 more weeks!
> 
> Likkle, congrats on the official bfp! Very exciting.
> 
> Jenn, I'm sorry your LO's still aren't sleeping very well. Do they nap during the day and are you able to take naps when they do? I think I read somewhere that sleep patterns often improve around 3 months?? I'm sure that's not real encouraging right now but they have to get better at some point. I put the Happiest Baby on the Block book on my registry - someone told me it has good tips for sleeping.
> 
> Almost, can't wait to hear how you're doing with your LO!
> 
> How's everyone else doing?
> 
> AFM, I'm doing fine - my back hurts all the time but it's higher up in my back, like just below my bra strap, and it's more my rib cage than my back. It makes it really hard to bend down so I actually bought one of those long-handled grabber things today. It makes me feel ridiculous because that seems like such an old person thing to have, but I was tired of dropping stuff and just having to leave it on the floor all the time! I can't wait to get back on my pain meds - it wouldn't bother me if the little guy wanted to show up early!

Sorry to hear you are in so much pain. I hope you can get some relief soon. 



michelle01 said:


> az - Sorry about the back pain :( Hope that eases up for you.
> 
> Jenn - Great appt for the twins! Sorry about Emma not sleeping, is she being colicky?
> 
> Hi Stinas :hi: how are you?
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> My sciatica pain is gone :happydance: I went to the gym yesterday, streched it out, did a little weights, walked and feel a MILLION times better today! I slept great last night, had more energy during the day...so off to go there again today; amazing what 30 minutes can do for you both physically and mentally!

Yay for no more pain! You are such a trooper still going to the gym! You should be proud. 



Lindsay18 said:


> Hey girls!!! Kayla (Almost) wanted me to update you!!!
> 
> Her son Liam arrived Wednesday finally weighing a big 7.9 and 21 inches long! Needed vacum and episiotomy and got horrible tearing - she is still in the hospital.
> I will update you with any other news I hear!

He is so cute! Look at all that hair. Congrats to Kayla!! 



never2late70 said:


> Hi loves, popping in real quick to let you know, all systems go! :happydance:
> My lining is great, her labs and scan are great. She had 12 follicles on the left and 11 on the right! She starts stims tomorrow and I start Etrace. I couldn't be happier!
> 
> <3

:happydance: Great news!! 



sekky said:


> Well ladies I caved in and tested this AM and it's a BFN. Am 11 dp3dt that's 14dpo

:hugs: I'm so sorry. I wish this was so much easier.


----------



## GettingBroody

Oh Sekky, I'm so sorry... :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Sekky I'm sorry :( 


I have my hysteroscopy and biopsy Monday.... The surgery center called and said I'm getting general anesthesia and I questioned it. The nurse said that's what I'm booked in for but to discuss with anesthesiologist if I want something different. I only want sedation. My uterus is more than likely clear (last saline u/s normal) so I'll be under for like 30 mins-1hr. I want to go see my re after recovery as I won't remember what he tells me and recovery from sedation is quick vs anesthesia which is a couple hours :( hopefully they change it.


----------



## never2late70

Sekky: I am so so sorry love. :hugs:


----------



## Jenn76

Sekky: I'm so sorry :hugs: This process just sucks! I hope the next time is your time. :hugs:

Mobaby: Good Luck on Monday! I hope you get things sorted out.


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies! That was Liams bath time photo with a mohawk hahaha here is a super cute one.



Also, finally home with a catheter due to my vaginal and rectal tearing :( His heart rate dropped to half what it should be which is why we had to do the vacum after 1.5 hours of pushing. Will catch up on personals later-thanks for all the congrats!!!
 



Attached Files:







Baby and nursery! 116.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MoBaby

Ouch almost :( he is cute. Rest up and heal! Sorry about the cath. Will it be out in 1-2 wks?


----------



## GettingBroody

MoBaby - good luck on Monday! Hope you'll be able to avoid the general anaesthetic...


----------



## almosthere

The catheter comes out monday morning woohoo!!! =)


----------



## MoBaby

woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

MoBaby said:


> Sekky I'm sorry :(
> 
> 
> I have my hysteroscopy and biopsy Monday.... The surgery center called and said I'm getting general anesthesia and I questioned it. The nurse said that's what I'm booked in for but to discuss with anesthesiologist if I want something different. I only want sedation. My uterus is more than likely clear (last saline u/s normal) so I'll be under for like 30 mins-1hr. I want to go see my re after recovery as I won't remember what he tells me and recovery from sedation is quick vs anesthesia which is a couple hours :( hopefully they change it.

Good luck on Monday! I hope it goes well and the way you would like it to. 



almosthere said:


> The catheter comes out monday morning woohoo!!! =)

Great news! 

BOMO~ I hope all goes well with your blood work on Monday! 


Nothing really new on my end. Emma has started lifting her butt and tucking her legs in while on the floor doing tummy time. I think she is wanting to crawl! :shock: Can someone please remind her that she is only 3 months old?!? She doesn't seem to want to listen to me.


----------



## never2late70

Mo: I will be thinking you Monday! :hugs:

Almost: Owie! Liam is beautiful. Good job Mama!:happydance:

Sekky: I hope you're okay honey. I wish this didn't all have to be so damn difficult! :cry:


----------



## never2late70

That's so funny MrsC! They do grow up so fast!

Jenn: How the babies? More importantly, how is your hubby lol

Getty: So happy that Fia is doing so well.

Kathy: Ticker time doll :)

BUBU: I am always thinking about you love.:hugs:


----------



## Lindsay18

Sekky- I am SOOOOO sorry:( xoxo

Mo- good luck!! Hope it works out in your favor!

Mrs- cracking up!!!

Kayla- yay!!! Rest up and heal. Love ya!!!

AFM- Reiken has been increasingly more fussy - starting to take a toll on me. Ugh!!! Nighttime is hit or miss and daytime seems to be filled with longer spurts of fussy.


----------



## MrsC8776

Lindsay I can totally relate! Ava cries non stop. If she isn't sleeping or eating she is crying. She'll do 20 minutes of tummy time and its all starts again. It does take a toll on a person. It has to get better right?!? There's times where I just sit and cry right along with her. She is finally taking her first nap of the day right now and I'm completely drained! I hope his fussiness is a short phase and he is back to his happy self soon! Just always remember that it will get better at some point. :hugs:


----------



## Lindsay18

Omg I don't know how you do that!!! Is she considered colicky then?! It's so draining. It's progressively getting worse. I cry at times too. I'm trying so hard not to get frustrated with him but its so hard!


----------



## MrsC8776

The dr hasn't said that inso many words but yes I do think she's colicky and has reflux. It's hard to deal with but I some how make it through each day. She's a very high needs baby but I just tell her that we will get through it as we pace around the house. It's difficult to not get frustrated. Sometimes I have to put her down so I can breath for a minute. I don't do the whole cry it out thing. I just don't believe in it so she's only put down for a minute. Poor Emma just watches me care for Ava and smiles the whole time. I soak up my Emma time when Ava finally goes to sleep. 

Speaking of miss Ava she is waking so it's time to go!


----------



## never2late70

I feel your pain ladies. My first two babies that were so quiet and slept the whole night through after 1 month home, but my baby, she cried and screamed for a full year! I agree MrsC just keep telling yourselves, they wont be crying and fussy forever. Ask for and take any help offered. Naps are better than sex and chocolate combined with a newborn in the house! 
Youre not a failure or a bad mom if you ask for a little help/ break. Youre human. Gotta take care of yourselves in order to take care of those babies!

<3
Angie


----------



## azlissie

Almost, I'm so sorry about the tear and the catheter - that sounds awful. I hope you heal up quickly! Liam is precious.

Mo, I hope you can get everything straightened out with the anesthesia. Good luck!

Lindsay, sorry to hear Reiken is getting fussier - I'm sure it can be very frustrating. Does he seem to be in pain or is he just upset for no apparent reason?

MrsC, I'm so sorry you're having a rough time with Ava. She must be so uncomfortable to cry like that all the time. At least Emma gives you a break! You're doing great - hang in there!

Sekky, how are you doing? Do you have a follow up appt scheduled?

AFM, I went to the second of my 3 childbirth classes today. This one included the tour of the maternity ward so that was really interesting. The l&d rooms are really nice and completely updated in the past year, and then all of the mommy/baby rooms are private and really clean. It definitely seems like a great place to have a baby!


----------



## sekky

My OTD is still not till Wednesday the 12th. The best thing I can do is have an Hysteroscopy or Lap done and if all cleared then I know what next. But am certainly not doing IVF again. At least not again this year. It's just so hard not getting what you want so badly. 

And to make it worse non of the embies made it to freeze. Maybe they are all poor embies afterall including the transferred ones. Maybe that's why they didn't take them to blast. Just wondering what went wrong? Now I hope everything goes back to normal as soon as possible and the shots didn't mess my body up too much. 

TTC sucks and sometimes I wish am one of those ladies who doesn't want kids so I won't have to be trying so hard to have any.


----------



## GettingBroody

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Jenn76

Awe Sekky!!! This just sucks!!!! You can't give up hope. I can understand taking a break but you will get your forever baby one day. So sorry about the embryo's I hope you can get some answers in a follow up with your RE. :hugs: :hugs:

Azlissie: All private rooms that is great!! My hospital has semi private and wards (4 per room) as well and it doesn't matter what you ask for they put you where they want to. I per-registered months in advance for a private room and they still stuck me in a semi. I had to complain over and over again to get moved the second day. Sounds like a great hospital!

Lindsay: The same thing is happening with Chris, he used to be my easy going quite baby but each week he gets more fussy. Maybe he got tired of watching me deal with Emma all day and has decided to now demand his own attention. My nights are bad and horrible. Last night horrible which means basically no sleep. On the bad nights I am getting about 1.5 hours between feeds. So I know how you're feeling. I'm praying along with you that it will end soon. [-o&lt;

MrsC: They say premature babies can take longer by however early they are to hit milestones, I guess Emma didn't get that memo either. That's great that she can roll over and push herself into a crawl position. Oh my you are going to have your hands full sooner than expected. Better start baby proofing. Sorry to hear Ava is still fussy. My hospital gave us a video about how babies can have this fussiness for up to 5 months for no reason. They say it's best to put the baby down in a safe place if you are frustrated and walk away and catch your breath. It's not the cry it out method it's just doing what is best for mommy and baby. If you are frustrated they will sense that and they won't calm anyway. So you are doing the right thing. As per usual you are a fantastic mom and I don't know how you do it all by yourself. :hugs:

Angie: As I mentioned above I have two fussy babies but they are so adorable. When Chris throws a fit his arms and legs flail about and he squeeks rather then cries, he looks like a bobble head because he shakes his head back and forth. It is really cute!!! Emma just screeches which is so much harder to watch she is just so upset. I do my best to remain calm always reminding myself that they are okay and it will pass and to just try my best to sooth them. DH totally sucks with dealing with these fits. He sticks them in the crib and walks away all the time. I can understand doing that sometimes but he does it after only a few minutes of a baby fussing. One time I went in after him putting Chris in the crib and I gave him his soother and he stopped. So basically he doesn't try to calm them before he walks away. So yeah things still suck with DH but I am coping. Thanks for asking! How are you doing??

Kayla: Liam is adorable!!! Sorry to hear about the tear and cath, good that it is coming out soon. I had a full head of hair like Liam and I never lost it. Many babies lose their hair after birth I doubt yours will. :thumbup:


----------



## Lindsay18

Sekky- I am so sorry. I really wish things were easier for you. Please don't give up though! This is something that you truly want and you are SO STRONG!!! Xoxo!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn- I think I hate the fact that its for NO reason the most lol. If there was a clear reason I would understand it but it seems like its just "because he can" lol!

Good news however!!! Idk if it was a fluke but last night I fed Reiken at 10:30 and decided to try swaddling him again in the miracle blanket. HE SLEPT UNTIL 5:30am!!!! Hallelujah!!! Lol. He tends to like his hands held when he's fussy so I figured I would swaddle him again (he used to hate it) and it worked!!! He ate a bottle and is STILL SLEEPING!!! Fingers crossed it happens again tonight!


----------



## Jenn76

That's great, I bought the miracle blanket for Emma and my little Houdini can wiggle her way out of it. She is very strong for her size and every night she wiggles her way out of stuff. I wake up and go to change her and her legs are out of her sleepers every morning. She can do that while swaddled. :shrug: I still swaddle her every night anyway. Here's hoping Reiken continues to sleep through the night.


----------



## Lindsay18

She can get out of the miracle blanket?! That thing is like a straight jacket!!! Lol. He can get out of all of the other swaddles except that one lol.


----------



## Likklegemz

Mobaby hope everything goes well tomorrow. Big :hugs: x x x


----------



## Mamali

wow, don't even know where to start from. I've missed a lot. Am soooo sorry i've been MIA for so long.

Bubu am so sorry about your mum, sorry its coming late. You are in my thoughts and prayers :hugs:

BOMO wish you all the best in your cycle, :dust:

Getting glad Fia is back home, you are one strong lady. :hugs: and :kiss: to her.

Sekky am so sorry, the process just sucks, hope you find out what went wrong soonest. hang in there hun and don't give up till you get your LO :hugs:

Michelle how are you, and how is DS? glad working out did the trick for the sciatica pain. 

Almost congrats :happydance:, Liam is adorable :kiss: sorry about the catheter, it can be quite uncomfortable, glad its coming off today.

Mo wish you all the best today dear :hugs:

Angie how are you? Congrats on being a Gramma again, and glad everything is right on track for you, :dust:

Az sorry you got the flu

Praying hello dear, am so happy everything is going smooth for you. It's time for a ticker :haha:. congrats to your DS on his graduation.

Congrats Likklegemz, wish you a H & H 9 months.

Lindsay, Mrs, Jenn how are your LO's doing, sorry about the crankiness and lack of sleep, i guess its a phase they'll soon outgrow. :hugs: and :kiss: to them.

Stinas how are you?

sorry if i forgot anyone, hope everyone else is doing great.

Afm am almost through with first tri, amazing how time flies. Almost all the MS i had are gone, just exhaustion and a bit of nausea. Going in for my next ultrasound next week thursday, and then saying goodbye to my dr and ivf nurses. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Hey Mamali!!! Missed you! So glad you're feeling better. Time really does fly!!! Wow! When is your due date?


----------



## michelle01

Lindsay - Happy to hear you got a full nights sleep! It really makes a difference.

Mama - HI!!! Was thinking about you and wondered how you were doing. Happy 12 weeks :) Time sure does fly by.

Sekky - :hugs: I am sooo sooo sorry.

Mo - Good luck today ;)

Hope everyone else is doing good. I am heading to the gym soon; I am in need of energy :wacko:


----------



## Mamali

Thanks Lindsay, December 23rd. How is Reiken, saw his pictures on facebook, he is growing fast!!!

Thanks Michelle :hugs:


----------



## MrsC8776

Great to hear from you Mamali! 

Mo good luck today!! I hope all goes well. 

AFM I'm heading out in a few hours to take Emma to the dr to get her throat scoped. I'm dreading this appointment.


----------



## Mamali

Thnanks Mrs, from the name, the procedure sounds uncomfortable. hope she pass through it like a trooper.


----------



## GettingBroody

Happy 12 weeks Mamali!!

MrsC - hope Emma's apt goes well, poor little mite! 

Mo - good luck today!

Lindsay - yay for a good nights sleep!

Michelle - enjoy the gym!

We're busy trying to correct Fia's latch at the moment. She's started 'clicking' when she's feeding and swallowing a lot of air. Then at the end of the feed she brings up the air in a huge burp and all the milk comes with it. :-( Doesn't happen every feed but often enough. Found a good video on YouTube about latching and have had mostly click free feeding today with no vomits so fx'd!


----------



## michelle01

Good luck today MrsC! 

Getting - hopefully she will get the hang of it and continue doing good with latching ;)


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Im worried ladies
Only felt top baby move about 4 times all day??? Xx


----------



## michelle01

jk - have you tried eating something with sugar in it? I know during the day my LO is very quiet, sometimes I am lucky to feel him move a few times and then at night..BAM! Also if I do eat something sugary or sweet, he starts moving.


----------



## Lindsay18

JK- I agree with Michelle. See if something sugary helps. As long as you felt movement that should be ok!

Mamali- I know. He's growing too fast!!!

Getting- sometimes google really helps!!! Good for you!

Mrs- what is that procedure for? Do you already say and I missed it?? If so, I'm sorry!


----------



## notoptimistic

jkh - Assuming you are working today, maybe you've just been too busy to notice other movements? Nighttime is usually the best time to feel for movements, when you can lay down on the couch or bed in silence and really focus.


----------



## MoBaby

(realized how long this was as I was typing....SORRY!!)
Copied from the other thread aldo.

Okay I am home now so I can update. I currently have no pain from the procedure. Just some spotting. I am kinda mad though because they gave me an injection of demerol right in recovery so I am still feeling it! And I was extremely naseous :( But I did clear up the anesthesia issue. The procedure was posted with general but the RE only wanted heavy sedation. What happened is a new person at his office is booking the surgery and she booked it with the wrong anesthesia. Easy issue to clear. The CRNA giving me the drugs was upset I questioned it but she agreed if I could get by on less its fine. 

So the RE thinks I am crazy I think (and the nurses). About 2 hours or less after I left the surgery center I saw RE. I asked if I could come go over the results if he wasnt busy and he said no problem to come at 4pm b/c he would be finishing up with his last patient then. I felt fine except for the effects of the demerol still (like if you take too much cold medicine). I also thought the nurse said something about something DH was saying and I said oh I would smack him but then I realized she was talking about the RE and lets just say I am embarrased. The nurse said she could not believe I was there so soon after surgery. I told her I had no pain and was good to go and I recover very quickly. 

Findings of hysteroscopy: RE didnt want to find anyting major and he did not. He found a band of maybe scar tissue just after my cervix that extended all the way from top to bottom. He missed it on saline u/s because it was literally just at the very top of the cervix. He said he thinks it may be a congential defect or maybe just unusual scar tissue but he removed it. It would not have caused issues with pregnancy but it could potentially affect catheter placement of the embryos if the catheter went towards that (So far so good though). He also found another area of scar tissue that was removed. Possibly a big polyp in the scar tissue but wont know until pathology. Found an area of unusual tissue that when he cut it had some blood behind it and he took that out. A unusual finding was some calcifications in my uterus. He believes this is the area where the embryo tried to implant. He removed the area. And also a tinsy tiny little polyp. I mean tiny. All this was sent to pathology and shoud have results in about 1 week but nothing major he is concerned about. Nothing he found today would hinder implantation. I told him before the surgery that I am an unusual person so I am sure he would find something unusual and sure enough!

So pretty easy procedure all in all. Hopefully this biopsy helps things out and I get pregnant in just a little over a month. :)


----------



## Jenn76

Mobaby: Glad everything went well today. Hopefully by removing that scar tissue it will improve your chances of a good implantation. 

Jk: Many things can lead to reduced movement, like position of the baby. I'm sure all is good but if you are worried you should get checked out. 

Broody: Sorry to hear you are having latching issues. Hopefully your new technique works. 

Mamali: Happy 12 weeks!!!

MrsC: Good luck at your appointment I hope Emma doesn't mind it too much.


----------



## Lindsay18

Mo- how crazy!! You do heal quickly! Glad it went well and nothing major was found! Can't wait to hear about your Summer BFP!!!


----------



## azlissie

MrsC, what did you find out at the appt today? I hope they can help Emma with her problem.

Mo, I'm glad to hear they didn't find anything major during your procedure. Fx'd for your next FET!

Getting, I'm glad you were able to find a video and get some ideas to help Fia. Hopefully that will fix her vomiting issues.

How's everyone else doing?

I had my first NST today - it took forever but the results were good. The baby was active and his heart rate increased like it was supposed to. There was a brief period where his heart slowed down and the nurse said he might have compressed the cord, but it didn't last long and she didn't seem too worried about it. Then I had a quick ultrasound to check fluid levels, which have gone down since my last ultrasound but they were still in the normal range. I'm really glad they're keeping a close eye on things and I will love getting a glimpse of him twice a week, but I could potentially have 16 of these 2 hour appointments so it might start to get a little old!


----------



## MoBaby

az have you seen his cleft pallette again? any idea on how that looks?


----------



## azlissie

I have seen the lip a few times - it looks like it's only on one side, not both, but no one can tell if it extends all the way to the nose or not. And I've never been able to get a good look at the palate to tell if there's involvement there or not - he always has his feet and hands in front of his face! The tech today told me there's definitely fluid in his stomach which means he can swallow, which I guess some cleft babies can't. It looks like we're just going to have to wait until he gets here to find out how extensive it is. I haven't really told many people about his cleft but I should probably start doing that soon so there aren't any surprises for people when he gets here!


----------



## MrsC8776

GettingBroody said:


> Happy 12 weeks Mamali!!
> 
> MrsC - hope Emma's apt goes well, poor little mite!
> 
> Mo - good luck today!
> 
> Lindsay - yay for a good nights sleep!
> 
> Michelle - enjoy the gym!
> 
> We're busy trying to correct Fia's latch at the moment. She's started 'clicking' when she's feeding and swallowing a lot of air. Then at the end of the feed she brings up the air in a huge burp and all the milk comes with it. :-( Doesn't happen every feed but often enough. Found a good video on YouTube about latching and have had mostly click free feeding today with no vomits so fx'd!

Hopefully she's able to feed good now and her milk stays down. Dealing with vomit after eating is difficult for everyone. Poor thing. I hope she is ok. 



jkhkjnjhb8879 said:


> Im worried ladies
> Only felt top baby move about 4 times all day??? Xx

Towards the end movement for me was hit and miss. Just remember that there is two in there and they are probably running out of room. If you do start to really worry I'd call and get things checked out. Better to be safe in the long run! 



Lindsay18 said:


> JK- I agree with Michelle. See if something sugary helps. As long as you felt movement that should be ok!
> 
> Mamali- I know. He's growing too fast!!!
> 
> Getting- sometimes google really helps!!! Good for you!
> 
> Mrs- what is that procedure for? Do you already say and I missed it?? If so, I'm sorry!

She had to get her throat scoped because she is having horrible breathing issues. Sometimes when trying to breathe in she squeals and other times she just stops breathing all together. Scares the crap out me all the time. This happens at least once a day. It's been going on since birth and they thought she would grow out of it. I about died the other day when we were in the store and she had one of the episodes. I couldn't get her out of her car seat fast enough and she coughed through it. At that point I had enough and called the dr again. He saw her the same day and referred us to a pediatric ENT. 



MoBaby said:


> (realized how long this was as I was typing....SORRY!!)
> Copied from the other thread aldo.
> 
> Okay I am home now so I can update. I currently have no pain from the procedure. Just some spotting. I am kinda mad though because they gave me an injection of demerol right in recovery so I am still feeling it! And I was extremely naseous :( But I did clear up the anesthesia issue. The procedure was posted with general but the RE only wanted heavy sedation. What happened is a new person at his office is booking the surgery and she booked it with the wrong anesthesia. Easy issue to clear. The CRNA giving me the drugs was upset I questioned it but she agreed if I could get by on less its fine.
> 
> So the RE thinks I am crazy I think (and the nurses). About 2 hours or less after I left the surgery center I saw RE. I asked if I could come go over the results if he wasnt busy and he said no problem to come at 4pm b/c he would be finishing up with his last patient then. I felt fine except for the effects of the demerol still (like if you take too much cold medicine). I also thought the nurse said something about something DH was saying and I said oh I would smack him but then I realized she was talking about the RE and lets just say I am embarrased. The nurse said she could not believe I was there so soon after surgery. I told her I had no pain and was good to go and I recover very quickly.
> 
> Findings of hysteroscopy: RE didnt want to find anyting major and he did not. He found a band of maybe scar tissue just after my cervix that extended all the way from top to bottom. He missed it on saline u/s because it was literally just at the very top of the cervix. He said he thinks it may be a congential defect or maybe just unusual scar tissue but he removed it. It would not have caused issues with pregnancy but it could potentially affect catheter placement of the embryos if the catheter went towards that (So far so good though). He also found another area of scar tissue that was removed. Possibly a big polyp in the scar tissue but wont know until pathology. Found an area of unusual tissue that when he cut it had some blood behind it and he took that out. A unusual finding was some calcifications in my uterus. He believes this is the area where the embryo tried to implant. He removed the area. And also a tinsy tiny little polyp. I mean tiny. All this was sent to pathology and shoud have results in about 1 week but nothing major he is concerned about. Nothing he found today would hinder implantation. I told him before the surgery that I am an unusual person so I am sure he would find something unusual and sure enough!
> 
> So pretty easy procedure all in all. Hopefully this biopsy helps things out and I get pregnant in just a little over a month. :)

Sounds like things went pretty well. I'm glad you are healing well and there wasn't anything major. Fx for a summer bfp!! 



azlissie said:


> MrsC, what did you find out at the appt today? I hope they can help Emma with her problem.
> 
> Mo, I'm glad to hear they didn't find anything major during your procedure. Fx'd for your next FET!
> 
> Getting, I'm glad you were able to find a video and get some ideas to help Fia. Hopefully that will fix her vomiting issues.
> 
> How's everyone else doing?
> 
> I had my first NST today - it took forever but the results were good. The baby was active and his heart rate increased like it was supposed to. There was a brief period where his heart slowed down and the nurse said he might have compressed the cord, but it didn't last long and she didn't seem too worried about it. Then I had a quick ultrasound to check fluid levels, which have gone down since my last ultrasound but they were still in the normal range. I'm really glad they're keeping a close eye on things and I will love getting a glimpse of him twice a week, but I could potentially have 16 of these 2 hour appointments so it might start to get a little old!

NST's get SO boring! :haha: I'm glad he is looking well and the fluid is still at a safe level. How often are you going? About the cleft... the good news is that he is able to swallow. Sorry you haven't gotten a good look at how severe it is but I'm sure he is perfect! 

So no true answers today about miss Emma. The scope was pretty bad but we made it through it. I had to hold her down while they put it up her nose and down her throat. That was hard. The dr thinks it could be reflux but he isn't sure. We will try meds and see if it helps. It should be something she grows out of between 4-6 months of age. Thats a long time to watch her suffer with these breathing issues. I'll speak with her pediatrician at their 4 month appointment about it all.


----------



## Lindsay18

Mrs- such a shame you didn't get a clear answer. I hate that! It's like- figure it out- you're a doctor that specializes in this!! Ugh. I really hope either the medication works or she grows out of it ASAP!! That must be terrifying!!!


----------



## Mamali

Az glad your NST results were good, and he is active!!

Mrs sorry you couldn't get a definite answer, the episodes sounds horrible and terrifying for you to watch. So sad little miss Emma is going through this, hopefully the meds work.

Mo i was cracking up about you smacking the Dr. :haha:, glad the wasn't anything serious to worry about. Looking forward to your bfp soon.

Sekky thinking of you today dear :hugs:.

hope everyone else is good?

Afm, my hormones are crazy :wacko:. Am literally horny every minute :blush:, i have never been like this before. Hubby thinks it's funny :growlmad:, felt like smacking him this morning. I hope it passes soon.


----------



## MoBaby

Yeah embarrassed... Hope he forgets I said it! I was till loopy so I'm sure he understands :) lol about your hormones!


----------



## michelle01

Mo - Glad things went well and hopefully now with getting things cleaned out, it will help with your BFP ;) And I am sure others have said worse, what can you do, you were medicated :haha:

MrsC - Sorry the scope was so bad :( They had to stick a tube down tylers nose to his throat when he was 8 weeks old to suck the barium back out of his tummy; that was so unpleasent, but he had tummy issues as an infant. I remember how hard it was seeing him like that and that tube stayed in him for 2 days! Hopefully she will grow out of what is going on.

jk - How are you doing today; feeling any movement?

az - Glad you got to see your little man! I don't get anymore scans :( Basically at this point counting down my 8 weeks and 2 days to go. 

Hope everyone else is doing good today!


----------



## Stinas

Oh man.....working makes me miss out on a ton of things!! lol

No news here...went in this am for bloods to see if im finally at 0. Will get results in soon. Besides that, just working like a crazy person. Im exhausted, but thats what busy season is all about! Should calm down early July. 

Hope everyone is doing well! and all the babies are doing well also!


----------



## Jenn76

Azlissie: I'm sure you will never grow tired of seeing your LO. It's great when you get into these final stages and get increased attention. Not much longer before you can see him in person. Glad to hear he is able to swallow, hopefully that means his pallet is okay. 

MrsC: Poor Emma, and you!! So hard to see them go through something like that. Sorry to hear you didn't get some answers from the testing. It must be so scary watching her go through those episodes. :hugs:

Mamali: Thankfully I never had those increased hormones, lol! I bet your DH is enjoying it. Read 50 Shades of gray that should help satisfy those urges. :haha:

Michelle: Do you have a Csection booked at 39 weeks? I'm sure you shared this before but I have seemed to have forgotten. :dohh:

Stinas: FX for hitting zero. Your job sound so demanding. I hope you get paid overtime for all the time you put in. I used to be a retail manager and would work crazy hours during busy season and never got compensated for it.


----------



## Stinas

Jenn - Its a family business...crazy hours, but I secretly love it lol


----------



## michelle01

Jenn - They will schedule me at 39 weeks, just waiting for that date, but should be around Aug. 9. I am actually starting to get to the point of wanting everything ready! I am just afraid if I go early, I won't be prepared. I am meeting with the HR person today to get my paperwork I need filled out for FMLA, starting to think about what I need to pack for the hospital and getting all other appts scheduled beforehand. How are your beautiful babies doing??


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

I ended up going to labour ward yesterday evening and all was fine
Top baby had just changed position so I couldn't feel it
But it's moving lots today xx


----------



## michelle01

Glad everything is OK jk ;) Better to be safe then sorry!


----------



## never2late70

Hello loves :flower:

Getting: I hope you get Fia to attach again. Are you able to pump yet?

MrsC: Man that's such a drag. Poor Emma..I can't believe they had no answers for you :growlmad:

JKL: Hows the movement going today. Did you jiggle your belly! :haha:

Mobaby: Your superwoman! Your strength inspires me. :winkwink:

AZ: I am soooo happy that your NST went well. I know your son's cleft will be just fine and a cinch to repair! :thumbup:

Sekky: I pray you find comfort and peace soon. Don't give up love!:hugs:

Lindsay: I enjoy all of the pictures of Reiken. I'm so happy that you're getting some rest now!

Mamali: My husband would be thrilled if I jumped him every hour :haha: You're gonna have a Christmas baby. When do you go for your gender scan?

Stinas: I hear ya girlfriend! I work in a hospital and I'm so freaking busy, but right now I am happy to be distracted. Can't wait till you start again!

BUBU: I miss you and I pray you come back soon. Things have to start going well for you, you've had enough bad. Bring on the good! :hugs:

Michelle: The time has just whipped by for me. I can't believe your due in August already! Wow! I love the picture of you and your family on FB

Jenn: You are such a trooper! My heart broke when you said DH left the babies to cry without even trying..ugh..I have a feeling he will be better when they are a bit older..:dohh:

Likkl: Hows the pregnancy comming along? Feeling any different yet?

Kayla: How are you and that beautiful baby boy doing? Did you get the cathater out yet. Poor girl :nope:

BOMO: Things are moving and shaking for us now! No etrace/estradiol huh? I am on 2 4mg tabs in the am orally and 3 4mg tabs pm vaginally a day. Then I start PIO injections and Crinone suppositories on the 19th everyday..weird..

Kathy: Where are you love? When is your next scan? ps.. I hate any and all insects as you can see from my FB..lol

AFM: well I'm not sure who all follows my journal, but my donor has about 22 antral follicles. I get another update tomorrow at her 5 days of stimming appointment. I am taking oral and vaginal estradiol tabs and aside from the lovely green slime coming out of my who-ha, its not too bad. Just makes me so sleepy..Had a bit of a migraine last night but not sure if that was from the medications. It was real windy and that causes them for me too. I can't believe I am 13 days away from transfer! Crazyyyyyy 

Soory if I missed anyone!

Happy Tuesday! 
<3 Angie


----------



## Likklegemz

Nevertolate, not that different. Got stomach cramps every now and again, and boy can I feel my boobs, but other than that not really. Unless being dozy counts (put my tea instead of my milk in the fridge!) 

How you feeling?


----------



## Lindsay18

LOL I laughed a lot at many of your comments today ladies LOL!

Glad to see that everyone is doing pretty well! Reiken seems to be better the last few days. Not as cranky although I think he is having a difficult time pooping every so often and I know I would get cranky too if that happened to me LOL! Hopefully it's not constipation that lasts. He has been pretty good at night too. Fingers crossed this lasts!!! I am in the process of planning my friends surprise work wedding shower (she is the one that threw me my work baby shower and I am in her wedding in July). Hard to plan from home, but I am making it work. It is planned for Friday morning - how I am going to sneak in without her seeing me should be interesting LOL!

PS I CHANGED MY TICKER FINALLY!!! YAY I am no longer 45 weeks pregnant HAHAHA!!!


----------



## michelle01

Wow Angie :) That is great news about her count, 22!! And time is flying by, your ET is going to be here before you know it ;)


----------



## michelle01

What Lindsay, you didn't want to wait till 45 weeks to have Reiken :haha: How nice of you to plan your friends work wedding shower ;) I am sure she will be suprised! Hopefully you can sneak in somehow without her seeing :)


----------



## Lindsay18

38 weeks was long enough!!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hello all. . . The past week has been NUTS in my life so I am sorry to have only been silently stalking. I am going to try and catch up while my kiddos are at lunch. 

MrsC. . . As I told you I am so sorry they didn&#8217;t give you any answers but at the same time really glad they didn&#8217;t find something really serious either. You are doing an AMAZING job with those two little cuties. 

Lindsay. . . I&#8217;m glad Reiken seems to be doing better. Has he slept through the night again? Good Luck planning the shower!

Jenn. . . How are your Los? I&#8217;m sorry you are having colicky type issues. That is NO fun!

Lizzle. . . CONGRATULATIONS!!! I am so happy for you!

JkL. . . I&#8217;m glad everything is ok. I think it is way better to be safe and get checked out than to worry about it!

Sekky. . . I am so sorry. Fertility stuff SUCKS!! There is no other way to say it. 

Getting. . . How is Fia doing with the latching? Did the youtube video help?

Az. . . Yay for a good NST! I&#8217;m happy to hear your LO is swallowing ok.

Mamali. . . I&#8217;m surprised your hubby is laughing at that, I would think he would be taking advantage of it and enjoying it! 

Bubu. . . I am thinking of you. I am so sorry for all you are going through!

Michelle. . . Not too much longer for you! How are you doing? How is your DS doing? Is his tummy better?

Kayla. . . How are you feeling? 

Mo. . . I&#8217;m glad everything went well yesterday. I am SURE your RE and the nurse understand!

Stinas. . . How are you doing? Hopefully everything is back to 0 with this check!

Angie. . . I am using Estrogen in Oil (Valerate) instead of the patches this time as the patches didn&#8217;t work as well for me. They weren&#8217;t sure if we would need to add the estrace tablets vaginally as well (we did one other time) but all is good. Once the thaw happens I will also be adding PIO every day. I totally hear you on the funny colored stuff from your who-ha. My estrace was blue and I freaked out the first time. . . was convinced I was turning into a smurf!

Kathy. . . When are you going to add a ticker? New scan pics? Thinking of you and hope you are doing well!

DrS and Haj. . . I don&#8217;t know if you still check in but I hope all is going well for both of you and your little ones!

AFM. . . I had my bloodwork done yesterday and all looked good. I go back Monday for another ultra sound and bloodwork. If all looks good they will thaw the eggs on the 20th and use ICSI to fertilize. I will either have a 3 day transfer on the 23rd or 5 day on the 25th. I freaked out a little this morning because I will be out on a boat for my BETA but my donor coordinator worked with me to find a clinic up on one of the islands so I have to be there at 8:00 on the morning of the 5th. If it shows good HCG levels she has another appt set for me at my clinic the morning of the 8th (the day after I get home). I am very thankful that with all that is going on (appts, meetings, showers, relay for life, report cards, end of the year stuff) I have really been too busy to think much about this cycle. As soon as school gets out on Tuesday I will have more time and can worry/stress/freak out about it then.

I hope you all have a WONDERFUL day. If I don&#8217;t comment much in the next week I am just trying to make it to through everything to the end of the school year. I will be much better once summer starts!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi ladies <3

I have been reading up on everyone just not updating on my end....had some scare over the weekend as I started bleeding....it was much more than spotting and it was bright red....rushed to the doctors and baby is doing perfectly fine and doc said they see no reason to think I will miscarry...went for my obgyn yesterday and he also said he sees no blood down there...so not even sure where the hell it's coming from..for sure we know from where but from what we have the slightest clue..woke up this morning and there it was again...so my nerves have got the best of me....but please know that all of you are in my prayers and I think of every single one of you <3 <3

I promise this week I will catch up with all of you lovely ladies <3


----------



## Lindsay18

Bomo- so glad to hear from you!!! Reiken hasn't slept totally through the night but only up once!
I can't believe your transfer is so soon!!! Where will you be?? Are you going on vacation?


----------



## Lindsay18

Kathy- I know we talked already but how scary!!! Could you maybe have a subchorionic hematoma like I had? Did they check???


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Oh Kathy. . . how scary! I'm glad to hear the baby is still doing well though!

We go on a family boat trip every year up to the San Juan Islands in both the US and Canada. We have a great time and I am really excited. 

Lindsay. . . I'm sorry I thought I saw on FB that he slept through the night this weekend. But, only up 1 time is still great!


----------



## never2late70

Kathy: That is so scary! If it makes you feel even a tiny bit better, with my first girl, I bled like I had a full on period for the first 3 months! :hugs:


----------



## never2late70

I guess I should mention that she is now 25 and absolutely fine! :haha:


----------



## michelle01

Oh Kathy, I am sure that was very scary! Glad to hear your LO is OK, but hopefully they can figure out why/where this bleed is coming from!

Hi BOMO :) So exciting your transfer is coming up so soon ;) I am doing good, just tired most of the time and Tyler is good;thanks for asking! He has had one tummy incident in the past 4 weeks, so MUCH better then the weekly occurances he was having before.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Nope both doctors do not know where it is coming from...the gyno from yesterday I swear could have jumped right in with the way he was examining everything in there....lmfaoooo....It all came back to me yesterday on how they are all up in your business when they check! hahahahahaa.....but while he was searching in there he could not even find a drop of blood!!! I'm just happy that my lil guy is doing perfect!!!! I was spoiled these past couple of weeks...although with being scared I was able to see him at least 2x a week!!! I can have my own album of him already! lol

Lindsay they did not mention what you had at all....everything inside looks perfect and those are the exact words!


----------



## never2late70

PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Nope both doctors do not know where it is coming from...the gyno from yesterday I swear could have jumped right in with the way he was examining everything in there....lmfaoooo....It all came back to me yesterday on how they are all up in your business when they check! hahahahahaa.....but while he was searching in there he could not even find a drop of blood!!! I'm just happy that my lil guy is doing perfect!!!! I was spoiled these past couple of weeks...although with being scared I was able to see him at least 2x a week!!! I can have my own album of him already! lol
> 
> Lindsay they did not mention what you had at all....everything inside looks perfect and those are the exact words!

You're having a boy??? Wahoo!


----------



## Lindsay18

Kathy- that's good!!!

BOMO- how fun!!! Have a blast! Yes you did read right! He slept through the night once. And now only up one time Usually lol!

Michelle- glad Tyler is ok!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

never2late70 said:


> PRAYIN4BABIES said:
> 
> 
> Nope both doctors do not know where it is coming from...the gyno from yesterday I swear could have jumped right in with the way he was examining everything in there....lmfaoooo....It all came back to me yesterday on how they are all up in your business when they check! hahahahahaa.....but while he was searching in there he could not even find a drop of blood!!! I'm just happy that my lil guy is doing perfect!!!! I was spoiled these past couple of weeks...although with being scared I was able to see him at least 2x a week!!! I can have my own album of him already! lol
> 
> Lindsay they did not mention what you had at all....everything inside looks perfect and those are the exact words!
> 
> You're having a boy??? Wahoo!Click to expand...

Yes, I am having a boy :happydance:


----------



## michelle01

That is awesome Kathy :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Our boys are going to be best friends, Kathy!!!!


----------



## never2late70

PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> never2late70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRAYIN4BABIES said:
> 
> 
> Nope both doctors do not know where it is coming from...the gyno from yesterday I swear could have jumped right in with the way he was examining everything in there....lmfaoooo....It all came back to me yesterday on how they are all up in your business when they check! hahahahahaa.....but while he was searching in there he could not even find a drop of blood!!! I'm just happy that my lil guy is doing perfect!!!! I was spoiled these past couple of weeks...although with being scared I was able to see him at least 2x a week!!! I can have my own album of him already! lol
> 
> Lindsay they did not mention what you had at all....everything inside looks perfect and those are the exact words!
> 
> You're having a boy??? Wahoo!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I am having a boy :happydance:Click to expand...

CONGRATS!!! You need a ticker so I can keep up with you..:haha:


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

I was thinking the exact same thing Angie! I had no idea you knew you were having a boy Kathy!


----------



## never2late70

I know! I was like "how did I miss that? " :haha:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Lindsay18 said:


> Our boys are going to be best friends, Kathy!!!!

Yes they will be :happydance::hugs:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing Angie! I had no idea you knew you were having a boy Kathy!

LOL!! Little man is already causing havoc! :haha: hehehehe ...I can't tell you how many scares I have had already...I'm just praying that I am good from here on out...I have about 4 weeks until I'm much safer than what I am now.


----------



## azlissie

Kathy, congrats on being team blue! Sorry you had a scare but it sounds like everything is okay so that's the main thing.

Bomo, I hear you on the end of the school year craziness! It will be great for you to have some time off and go on vacation. I'm sending you all kinds of good vibes for this next round!

Angie, 22 follicles is great. Yours is a donor whose had pregnancies in the past, right? I hope the meds don't bother you too much - can't wait for your transfer!!

Lindsay, the new ticker is great - I can't believe Reiken is that old already. Sounds like the nights aren't too bad - that's great! He's a cutie.

Stinas, I'm glad you like your job - it would be a pain to work that many hours doing something you hated! And it will help pass the time till August.

Mo, are you recovered from your procedure yesterday? After my hysteroscopy I had cramps and spotting for a couple of days but it wasn't too bad. Hope you're feeling good!

Jenn, sorry DH still isn't stepping up and helping you. I guess some men just don't have that instinct. Hopefully your LOs get on a good, matching sleep schedule soon!

MrsC, when does DH come home? Should be fairly soon, right? That will be great for you guys to have more time with the girls.

Almost, how are you feeling now that you've had some time to heal up? How's Liam settling in? Hope you guys are doing well!

Michelle, we will probably have our LOs pretty close together, although honestly I'd be okay if my little guy wanted to show up a couple weeks early  Have you started the biweekly appts yet? I'm sorry you won't get to see your LO again - I guess being high risk does have some benefits.

Mama, your DH should be glad pregnancy isn't having the exact opposite effect on you! Glad to hear you're doing well.

Getting, is Fia still getting better with breastfeeding? Hope you've seen some improvement.

Do any of you have an opinion on this delayed cord clamping? Apparently some people are starting to wait to cut the umbilical cord until it stops pulsing, because that returns all of the blood back to the baby. It takes 5-15 minutes from what I've read and it eliminates the ability to bank cord blood, but apparently 30% of the baby's blood supply is in the cord at birth. I'm going to ask my OB about it tomorrow but I thought I'd see if any one here had done some research on it.


----------



## MoBaby

Kathy I had bad bleeding and they never found the source. My mc had nothing to do with te bleeding. I'm sure you are fine! When did you find out about a boy? Do you do pgd??

Az: I'm fully recovered. I heal fast. I actually went out to target before I went home yesterday and then work this am. No complaints!


----------



## Stinas

jk - Thats good news!

Angie - 13 days will fly by!!! 

Lindsay - :happydance:

BOMO - Its almost time!! :happydance: I bet you cant wait for school to let out too! 

Kathy - Im sorry you are freaking out, I would be too, but at least the docs say everything is ok. Hopefully it goes away soon! 


Got the call from the nurse, my numbers are now at 7. I will do a saline sonogram probably monday....she never called me back to make the apt, ill probably have to call back tom. 
Lets get this show on the road!


----------



## never2late70

Holy estrogen batman! I had to leave work today because my head started hurting s bad and then I burst into tears for no reason :cry:

Chants: it's totally worth it. It's totally worth it. :thumbup:


----------



## GettingBroody

MrsC - sorry you didn't get any answers, fx'd the reflux meds help things.

Angie - she still latches on fine and is getting plenty of milk but unfortunately she was also getting a lot of air. I haven't been pumping much since she came home from hospital because I had a big oversupply and was trying to decrease it to match her needs which it does now :thumbup: I have a freezer full of milk from when I was pumping while she was in hospital though. (PS You poor thing :hugs: it is TOTALLY worth it!)

Angie & BOMO - :rofl: at the blue & green slime!!! Not long for both of you now! :dust:

Lindsay - wow, you finally had a baby, congrats, lol!!!

Jenn - hope you're managing to get some rest :hugs:

Az - delighted your NST went well :D

Mo - great news about your apt, thats so funny about saying you could smack the FS!!

Jkhk - delighted all is well, these babies like to panic us!

Likkle - I had lots of cramping at the start, all perfectly normal!

Stinas - great news!

Kathy - so sorry you had such a scare :hugs: :hugs: How many weeks are you now? Congrats on your little boy!

Afm, Fia hasn't had a big projectile since Sunday :thumbup: (touch wood, hope I haven't jinxed it!) I've basically been unlatching & relatching her until she's feeding quietly and then unlatching her again if she starts clicking. I'm sure it's frustrating for her but it seems to be working. It's strange because she used to always feed quietly and then she suddenly started this clicking business...

On another note, we have now had 2 nights in a row where she has slept for 6 hours straight!!! :dance:


----------



## Jenn76

Wow is everyone experiencing bad weather this week, this thread is booming again!!! Cold and rainy here, so much for that teaser of summer we had. Hey ladies did you notice we hit over 15,000 posts!!!!!!!! We're like the energizer bunny and keep going and going!!! Love you guys!!! :hugs: :kiss:

Stinas: I can understand your commitment now that I know it is a family business great to hear it is busy, must mean business is good! :thumbup: Glad to hear your HCG is almost back to zero.

Michelle: I packed early just incase too! Can't believe how time flys and your LO will be here so soon. Babies are good. Smiling like crazy now and had a hint of a giggle from Christopher. I'm excited for the next phase, not that I want them to grow up so fast but this phase is boring. Can't wait until they can sit up and start interacting with toys. 

Jk: Glad to hear all is okay with your LO's

Angie: What a great start to your cycle, 22 is fantastic!!!! You are so close, very excited for you!! Can't wait to hear how the 5 day check up goes. 

Likkle: :haha: I put my coffee in the fridge the other day instead of the cream. Glad to hear you are feeling good!!

Lindsay: Congrats on the arrival of your ticker!!! :haha: Awesome that Reiken is still sleeping well! :thumbup: Great that you are going to surprise your friend with a shower. 

BOMO: Glad to hear everything went well at your appointment. Hope everything goes as well on Monday and you can thaw on schedule. Your trip sounds great!! Glad they were able to set up a beta for you. So excited for you!!

Kathy: Sorry to hear about your scares. Glad your LO is okay! Congrats on team blue!!!! 

Azlissie: I've never heard of that delayed cord clamping before, sounds interesting. I wonder why they don't automatically wait if it is better for the baby????

Mobaby: Glad to hear you are recovered all ready. 

Broody:Glad to hear the clicking is being controlled and that Fia is feeding better. Chris projectile vomits sometimes and it sucks. Awesome that she is sleeping so well!!!

AFM: Emma slept for 5 hours straight last night!!!! She has been waking every hour or less for a few weeks now so this was great to see. Unfortunately I still didn't sleep more but there is hope. I finally got the "Colic Calm" that MrsC recommended. It wasn't available here so I had to order it from amazon. I gave her some last night, plus slept her in her own room. So I don't know what it was, the meds or being away from Chris. In anycase I'm happy she got some rest. Chris is still on the 2-3 hour feedings, I had hoped he would sleep better too but no such luck. We are starting chiropractic adjustments today too which should help with the sleeping. I'll keep you posted!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Yay Jenn!!! That's fantastic!!! She CAN do it!!!


----------



## almosthere

Kathy, congrats on a boy!!!

AZ-I am getting better and better each day-got my cath out Monday but have a UTI so treating that. Liam is doing wonderfully, already getting on a schedule...I think! He has slept through the night two times in a row-well, 4 hours straight then I wake him to feed him as I usually feed every 2 hours in the day. He is just an angel and I am so thrilled to have him in my life! How are you feeling???

woohoo stinas!!

Jenn-yay for emma sleeping nice and long for you!!


----------



## Jenn76

Kayla: Love the new ticker! Glad to hear Liam is doing so well. Jealous of the being such a good sleeper from the start. So happy for you though. Sorry about the uti, hopefully that clears up soon. Are you BFing?

Broody: Just noticed.... Happy 3 months to Fia!! My how time flys!


----------



## michelle01

Jenn - Yea the newborn phase is kinda boring; I couldn't wait for DS to get older to do more things like the park, zoo, etc... Now I enjoy being able to take him to movies, carnivals too. But with that comes the talking back :wacko: which I could do without. Great to hear she is sleeping better and hopefully the chiropractor can help you ;) Are you having anymore of your episodes or are those gone now?

Kayla - Love the ticker; happy 1 week Liam :) Sorry about the UTI, but I bet your glad to get the cath out ;)

Getting - Sounds like Fia is making great progress :thumbup:

az - It does sound like we will be close together having our LO's ;) I hear you on wanting to have him earlier! I have my next appt on the 18th and then 2 weeks after that. I don't want to be high risk but it would be nice to get another scan ;) But just feeling him move/kick/punch I am good with that ;)


----------



## never2late70

5 day lab and scan went great. They said she is progressing nicely.

We are still all systems GO! :happydance:

So excited.

Happy Hump Day

~Angie


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

never2late70 said:


> 5 day lab and scan went great. They said she is progressing nicely.
> 
> We are still all systems GO! :happydance:
> 
> So excited.
> 
> Happy Hump Day
> 
> ~Angie

yAYYYYYY ANGIE!!!! I'M SO HAPPY FOR YOU! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## GettingBroody

Fantastic news Never!! :D


----------



## GettingBroody

Saw this on facebook yesterday and thought it was really good :thumbup: 

*You're A Good Mum...* 

*To the mum who's breastfeeding:* 
Way to go! It really is an amazing gift to give your baby, for any amount of time that you can manage! You're a good mum. 

*To the mum who's formula feeding: * 
Isn't science amazing? To think there was a time when a baby with a mother who couldn't produce enough would suffer, but now? Better living through chemistry! You're a good mum. 

*To the cloth diapering mum: * 
Fluffy bums are the cutest, and so friendly on the bank account. You're a good mum. 

*To the disposable diapering mum: * 
Damn those things hold a lot, and it's excellent to not worry about leakage and laundry! You're a good mum. 

*To the mum who stays home: * 
I can imagine it isn't easy doing what you do, but to spend those precious years with your babies must be amazing. You're a good mum. 

*To the mum who works: * 
It's wonderful that you're sticking to your career, you're a positive role model for your children in so many ways, it's fantastic. You're a good mum. 

*To the mum who had to feed her kids from the drive thru all week because you're too worn out to cook or go grocery shopping:* 
You're feeding your kids, and hey, I bet they aren't complaining! Sometimes sanity can indeed be found in a red box with a big yellow M on it. You're a good mum. 

*To the mum who gave her kids a homecooked breakfast lunch and dinner for the past week: * 
Excellent! Good nutrition is important, and they're learning to enjoy healthy foods at an early age, a boon for the rest of their lives. You're a good mum. 

*To the mum with the kids who are sitting quietly and using their manners in the fancy restaurant: * 
Kudos, it takes a lot to maintain order with children in a place where they can't run around. You're a good mum. 

*To the mum with the toddler having a meltdown in the cereal aisle:* 
They always seem to pick the most embarrassing places to lose their minds don't they? We've all been through it. You're a good mum.

*To the mums who judge other moms for ANY of the above? * 
Glass houses, friend. Glass houses.


----------



## Lindsay18

Getting- I love that! I posted that on FB a couple weeks ago:) it's my favorite!!


----------



## never2late70

Getting: I love that!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

I love that!! One of our teachers was giving our Dean of Students a hard time because she is going to stop breastfeeding before school starts next year. Her little one will be 10 months. I wanted to smack her! Just because she breastfed until her daughter was 2 doesn't mean that is right for everyone!!

Ah well. . . to each their own. 

I hope everyone is doing well today!!


----------



## GettingBroody

I can't believe that BOMO!!! 10 months is a long time to breastfeed - she should be congratulating her not criticising her!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

That was my thought!!!


----------



## michelle01

Hi girls! I have to catch up from yesterday, just been busy with work and a little stressed out. On another note, since yesterday I have been cramping :( No other issues or symtpoms, but I am worried as it feels like menstrual cramps. I have been trying to let it go thinking it will stop or maybe I am stretching more, but it isn't letting up. Does anyone at this stage remember having this?


----------



## azlissie

I don't know what to tell you, Michelle. I've had menstrual-like cramps very periodically, but they never last and they're never very bad. It does seem like that was one of the things on the list of "times to call the OB" that I got, so maybe just a quick call wouldn't hurt. Hope you can have a relaxing weekend!

How's everyone else doing?

I have my shower tomorrow! I'm excited - there should be about 20 women there and we're having it at the clubhouse in a friend's complex. Nothing fancy - we're doing sub sandwiches with pasta salad, chips and fruit. And I told my sister and friend who are organizing it that I didn't want to have too many games, especially not the one where people try to guess how big around your tummy is!! Anyone gets close to me with a piece of string the length of an NBA player and I'll be ticked!  

Hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## michelle01

Thanks az; I really think it is stress related. I drank some water, went out at lunch to do some errands and feel OK right now. I am more tired then usual too, so I am going to go home today and relax after work.

Have a great shower :) Sounds like fun and cannot wait to see pictures!!!


----------



## never2late70

I don't want to copy and paste on all of the different threads but I posted in my journal. Not a great day :cry:

Still waiting for todays update from my clinic.


----------



## never2late70

Just got my update! 18 beautiful follicles and a few smaller, but beautiful follicles. All systems go for egg retrieval on Wednesday! 

I am turning my frown upside down! :happydance:


----------



## never2late70

Michelle: I hope you're feeling better. Did you call the Dr?

AZ: Yay for baby shower. How fun! :happydance:


----------



## MrsC8776

PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> never2late70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRAYIN4BABIES said:
> 
> 
> Nope both doctors do not know where it is coming from...the gyno from yesterday I swear could have jumped right in with the way he was examining everything in there....lmfaoooo....It all came back to me yesterday on how they are all up in your business when they check! hahahahahaa.....but while he was searching in there he could not even find a drop of blood!!! I'm just happy that my lil guy is doing perfect!!!! I was spoiled these past couple of weeks...although with being scared I was able to see him at least 2x a week!!! I can have my own album of him already! lol
> 
> Lindsay they did not mention what you had at all....everything inside looks perfect and those are the exact words!
> 
> You're having a boy??? Wahoo!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I am having a boy :happydance:Click to expand...

Congrats on having a boy!



azlissie said:


> MrsC, when does DH come home? Should be fairly soon, right? That will be great for you guys to have more time with the girls.
> 
> Do any of you have an opinion on this delayed cord clamping? Apparently some people are starting to wait to cut the umbilical cord until it stops pulsing, because that returns all of the blood back to the baby. It takes 5-15 minutes from what I've read and it eliminates the ability to bank cord blood, but apparently 30% of the baby's blood supply is in the cord at birth. I'm going to ask my OB about it tomorrow but I thought I'd see if any one here had done some research on it.

Hubby will be home on the 20th! Not much longer and we are so excited. I know he misses the girls a ton! 

I don't know much about delayed cord clamping. What did the OB say about it? 



Stinas said:


> jk - Thats good news!
> 
> Angie - 13 days will fly by!!!
> 
> Lindsay - :happydance:
> 
> BOMO - Its almost time!! :happydance: I bet you cant wait for school to let out too!
> 
> Kathy - Im sorry you are freaking out, I would be too, but at least the docs say everything is ok. Hopefully it goes away soon!
> 
> 
> Got the call from the nurse, my numbers are now at 7. I will do a saline sonogram probably monday....she never called me back to make the apt, ill probably have to call back tom.
> Lets get this show on the road!

Were you able to get things set up for Monday? If so good luck! 



GettingBroody said:


> Afm, Fia hasn't had a big projectile since Sunday :thumbup: (touch wood, hope I haven't jinxed it!) I've basically been unlatching & relatching her until she's feeding quietly and then unlatching her again if she starts clicking. I'm sure it's frustrating for her but it seems to be working. It's strange because she used to always feed quietly and then she suddenly started this clicking business...
> 
> On another note, we have now had 2 nights in a row where she has slept for 6 hours straight!!! :dance:

Great news that she hasn't had any major issues lately. How is the sleep going? 



Jenn76 said:


> AFM: Emma slept for 5 hours straight last night!!!! She has been waking every hour or less for a few weeks now so this was great to see. Unfortunately I still didn't sleep more but there is hope. I finally got the "Colic Calm" that MrsC recommended. It wasn't available here so I had to order it from amazon. I gave her some last night, plus slept her in her own room. So I don't know what it was, the meds or being away from Chris. In anycase I'm happy she got some rest. Chris is still on the 2-3 hour feedings, I had hoped he would sleep better too but no such luck. We are starting chiropractic adjustments today too which should help with the sleeping. I'll keep you posted!!

How are you doing? I hope the sleep is getting better and you are doing well. 



michelle01 said:


> Hi girls! I have to catch up from yesterday, just been busy with work and a little stressed out. On another note, since yesterday I have been cramping :( No other issues or symtpoms, but I am worried as it feels like menstrual cramps. I have been trying to let it go thinking it will stop or maybe I am stretching more, but it isn't letting up. Does anyone at this stage remember having this?

Sounds like much rest is needed! I saw in your next post that the cramps stopped. Hopefully they stay away. 



never2late70 said:


> I don't want to copy and paste on all of the different threads but I posted in my journal. Not a great day :cry:
> 
> Still waiting for todays update from my clinic.




never2late70 said:


> Just got my update! 18 beautiful follicles and a few smaller, but beautiful follicles. All systems go for egg retrieval on Wednesday!
> 
> I am turning my frown upside down! :happydance:

:hugs: So sorry you had a rough start to the day. On another note great news about all the follicles!! 

Sekky~ I hope you are doing ok. We are all here for you.

BOMO~ Not much longer!! :happydance:

Bubu~ Thinking of you and I hope you are doing ok as well. 

Mo~ How are you doing? 

Sorry if I missed anyone and also very sorry for the long gap between posts. Things have been a little rough around here but seem to be getting back to normal.


----------



## never2late70

Thank you MrsC: Im happy to hear that the hubby is finally coming home.


----------



## Jenn76

Angie: Great update!!! Can't wait to hear about Wednesday's ER. 

Azlissie: Hope you enjoy your shower and get lots of great things for your LO.

Michelle: I hope those cramps stay away. I didn't experience anything like that. I'd call my OB if it returned. 

MrsC: Glad to hear DH will be back next week :happydance: I'm sure he will see so much change in the girls. How are you? 

The 5 hour interval that Emma had was a one time thing unfortunately the next night she went back to 30-60 minutes again. :dohh: Last night was a bit better, there was a 3 hour sleep and a 2 hour one. We are seeing a chiropractor to try and help with the colic, restricted movement, and gas issues. Emma severely favors tilting her head to the left with it turned to the right. It looks so uncomfortable but she continues to do it. Anyway the doctor was concerned so we've been working on it with the chiropractor. After only three appointment (two adjustments) she will now turn he head the other way on her own. :happydance: Only yesterday I would put her on her play mat and lay her so the things she would want to look at would require her to turn the other way and she wouldn't do it. Today she did turn and stayed that way for long periods. She has also figured out how to roll out of tummy time. So everytime I put her on her belly she rolls now. Chris on the other hand just puts his head down and crys into the floor, lol! They hate tummy time!! Two very different personalities, I love my babies!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Angie- yay!!! So exciting!!! Xoxo

Michelle- I agree. I would call your OB if they come back for sure 

Mrs- that's great! The 20th is almost here! 

Jenn- ugh I'm so sorry. I wish it was better for you :(. I'm having a rough time too. Reiken is practically crying every moment he's awake unless he's eating or I'm bouncing him on a pillow on my lap (doing that right now lol). I've read that it's a phase between 6-10 weeks and during growth spurts which my pediatrician said he was in. It's driving me insane. Idk how you do it w 2. I am always doing everything one handed or with him strapped to me in the baby carrier which seems to be the only thing he likes. Might go buy a swing again tomorrow and give it another try. He's doing so so at night. Up usually 1-2 times. Last night was rough. Up every hour. No reason... Keep telling myself this is a phase. This is a phase.


----------



## almosthere

I saw that a couple weeks ago getting-love it still! =)

Jenn-Yes, I am breastfeeding and still waiting for my pump, I was supposed to get it 2 days ago the latest and was told it was just shipped out yesterday-so frustrated! When Liam is 1 month old I will have to give him breast milk in bottles so get him used to that since I will be going back to work end of August already ='(

Angie-looks like you got a fantastic fert. report-getting SO close!!!


----------



## Jenn76

Happy Fathers Day to all the DH's of the group!!! For all those that are new dads, soon to be dads and future dads. Hope everyone has a great day!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn- you said it perfectly!!! ^^^ I second that!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Hey MrsC: I am doing good. I ovulated saturday so now just AF then with my next ovulation FET! I am going to call my RE tomorrow to make sure they still want to do a natural FET because I really would like to have a set date if possible due to my work schedule. But otherwise nothing much going on!


----------



## Lindsay18

Mo- that's great!!! Can't wait to hear your official date!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Jenn76 said:


> Angie: Great update!!! Can't wait to hear about Wednesday's ER.
> 
> Azlissie: Hope you enjoy your shower and get lots of great things for your LO.
> 
> Michelle: I hope those cramps stay away. I didn't experience anything like that. I'd call my OB if it returned.
> 
> MrsC: Glad to hear DH will be back next week :happydance: I'm sure he will see so much change in the girls. How are you?
> 
> The 5 hour interval that Emma had was a one time thing unfortunately the next night she went back to 30-60 minutes again. :dohh: Last night was a bit better, there was a 3 hour sleep and a 2 hour one. We are seeing a chiropractor to try and help with the colic, restricted movement, and gas issues. Emma severely favors tilting her head to the left with it turned to the right. It looks so uncomfortable but she continues to do it. Anyway the doctor was concerned so we've been working on it with the chiropractor. After only three appointment (two adjustments) she will now turn he head the other way on her own. :happydance: Only yesterday I would put her on her play mat and lay her so the things she would want to look at would require her to turn the other way and she wouldn't do it. Today she did turn and stayed that way for long periods. She has also figured out how to roll out of tummy time. So everytime I put her on her belly she rolls now. Chris on the other hand just puts his head down and crys into the floor, lol! They hate tummy time!! Two very different personalities, I love my babies!!!

I'm doing good. Staying busy of course! Just waiting on hubby to get home. It will be nice to have the extra hands around here but most of all I just miss him. He hasn't been home much since the girls were born but he's back on his 6 week on 6 week off schedule now so thats nice. 

Sorry to hear the sleeping didn't stick. I hope the chiropractor can help your miss Emma. Sounds like things are improving so thats good. Reading what you wrote I thought about how Ava sleeps all the time. I'll attach a picture to show you. I don't know how she can be comfortable but I'm almost certain the way she sleeps must have been the way she was inside. No matter where she sleeps its in that exact position. 



MoBaby said:


> Hey MrsC: I am doing good. I ovulated saturday so now just AF then with my next ovulation FET! I am going to call my RE tomorrow to make sure they still want to do a natural FET because I really would like to have a set date if possible due to my work schedule. But otherwise nothing much going on!

Thats such great news! Hopefully the time passes quickly so that you can get started again. It would be nice if you had a set date but the most important thing is getting that FET at the right time. this is going to be it for you! :hugs:




Sorry for not being able to put the pic in a spoiler. I don't upload them to any site and I'm not sure how to do if from just using my computer. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2285.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Lindsay18

Mrs- cracking up at that picture! My pediatrician says that happens a lot (babies sleeping the same way as when they were inside). Reiken favors turning to one side over the other.My friend's baby's head is flat on one side because she always sleeps on the one side lol. Hey if Ava is comfortable - no one is judging her lol!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Lindsay~ I think I know who you're talking about and I've spoken with her about the flat spot issue. That's scary! Ava will only sleep like that. Sometimes it freaks me out because her poor little head looks detached! She even curls up next to Emma like that. It's cute but holy crap you would think that would hurt at some point!:haha:


----------



## Lindsay18

Haha! She's like a little gymnast :) !! Reiken sleeps in certain positions that I'm like "your arm MUST be asleep!!!" Lol


----------



## azlissie

MrsC, I can't believe Ava can sleep like that! It looks so uncomfortable - my neck kind of hurts just looking at her doing that  But I guess at least she's sleeping and it's probably something she'll kind of grow out of as she gets older.

Mo, your FET is right around the corner! Fx'd.

Hope everyone else had a great weekend! I had a really nice time at the shower yesterday - my sister and best friend did an amazing job with it. The theme was "Little Golden Books" so all the guests brought their favorite childhood book and I got baby's library off to a really good start. I have a few necessities left to get, like a changing pad, crib mattress pad and baby first aid kid, so I'll be doing that this week. Now all that's left is putting together the crib and decorating his room! Time is really flying by.


----------



## Stinas

Hi everyone!

Saline ultrasound for tom! They got things mixed up at the office, but they cleared it up themselves and scheduled it for me. Hopefully I get my period before I go to Vegas, so I can get this FET on the road. 
I am not going to lie, yesterday at work a preg lady came in and as I was showing them to the elevator(because she was being a bit dramatic about going up 5 stairs, she was super tiny btw lol)....her mom was like shes preg with twins.....not going to lie, it hurt a bit...I put my fake smile on and was like wonderful congrats, and flew out of there like a jet! Oh well

How is everyone???

Never - :happydance::happydance:

Jenn - Love the FB pics!!!

Mo - Looks like we will be doing our FETs super close to each other! Heres to azoo BFP's!!!!! Bring it on! :flower:

MrsC - lol how cute!!!!!

azlissie - glad you had a wonderful shower!!! Love that idea with the books!

Lindsay - I didnt forget about you!!! Things should start settling down soon, then we can do lunch!!! :flower:


----------



## Jenn76

MrsC: Lol! That pic is almost exactly how Emma sleeps. I keep thinking the same thing that she looks uncomfortable and her head looks detached. And my doctor agreed that she was like that in my womb. They told me she has mild torticollis and it could affect the shape of her head. If we work on correcting it she will be fine but if not it could get worse and then she could need a helmet. Hence the chiropractor and if that doesn't work then I will go to physio with her. Good news is that she is already improving. It sounds like your Ava and my Emma could have been separated at birth, lol! Has your doctor said anything about Ava? 

Mobaby: That's great that you are about to get started on your FET. I got my BFP last year with my July cycle so just think this time next year you will be on here sharing funny pics of your LO sleeping in weird positions. April is a great time of the year to have a baby you don't have to suffer through hot summer months while pregnant. I'm so happy for you. 

Azlissie: Glad you had a great shower. Baby first aid kit.... Didn't think of that :dohh: I guess I need to go get one too!!! Great idea with the books. 

Stinas: Glad to hear you got your appointment booked, good luck!! When do you leave for Vegas?? Have you been before? I know what you mean about the hating seeing pregnant ladies it seems like they are everywhere when you are TTC. Especially after what you went through it sucks to see someone carrying twins. I wonder how many people felt that way towards me when I was pregnant, lol! Don't worry that will be you soon enough. Same goes as what I said to Mobaby April is a great time to have a baby. This will be your time.


----------



## Lindsay18

Michelle- that's wonderful! Glad you enjoyed yourself!!!

Stinas- I didn't think you forgot about me lol. Can't wait to see you and can't wait until your FET is on the way!!!


----------



## michelle01

Hi everyone! Sorry I was MIA for a few days. The cramping did stop, thankfully! I have an OB appt tomorrow, so will just mention it. For the most part I am just so tired lately. I did take DS to the pool for a couple hours this past weekend, he had so much fun and didn't want to leave. I did manage to get some cleaning in this past weekend too along with starting to go through the bins I have of clothes, etc... from DS to see what I need to get, what needs to be washed, etc... We start working on the rooms this weekend; carpet is coming Saturday, so both DS's new room and the LO's room will be put together!!!

MrsC - Ouchie, looking at her sleep like that makes my neck hurt ;) but if she is OK with it and sleeps, then you don't want to mess with her. 

az - Sounds like your shower was a lot of fun :) Glad you got a lot of nice things!

Hi Stinas! Vegas, huh; sounds like a lot of fun :) And sorry about your encounter with the pg woman, it is always hard when you are TTC and then have to see/hear about it.

Lindsay - Sorry Reiken has been so fussy lately; the swing you got is so nice though ;) Glad he is liking it!! When I had DS they didn't have those types of swings; amazing what they think of within just a few years.

Jenn - Glad the chiro is helping! Do they think she has torticollis since she tilts her head? 

Mo - You are getting so close to starting again :) Glad things are starting again for you and hoping things brings you your BFP ;)

Kayla - WOW, back to work the end of August :( Hopefully things don't go too fast for you and your enjoying your time with Liam. How is he doing?

Angie - How are you doing?? ET is not that far away now ;)


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Happy Monday everyone! I'm sorry for the lack of personals, I promise to come back and do them later. It is my last full day of school (kids are only here until 11:00 tomorrow) AND I had a great ultra sound this morning! My lining came back at 8.3 almost 8.4 and as long as the blood work comes back ok too it is all systems GO for thaw on the 20th and transfer either the 23rd or 25th. Yay!!!

I am so happy about all that as this weekend I had a slight panic attack that my lining wasn't going to be doing what it was supposed to and this cycle would get cancelled. I am sure part of that was probably just because I always have funny moods on Father's Day and add in all the hormones and it's worse. Yesterday was a really tough day missing my dad. This is the 4th Father's Day since he passed away and they day still is a hard one.

Anyways. . . I am going to get back to my kiddos. I hope you all have an AMAZING day!!


----------



## Jenn76

I think it stared from her position in my womb, she came out with a mis-shaped head. They wanted me to focus on getting her to turn her head the other way from the start by always feeding her in one way. It helped her head reshape for the most part but she still cocks her head that way when she is in her car seat or swing. In the crib she turns her head to the side we don't want her to as well but she can't cock it to that horrid angle like she can in her swing. 

Glad to hear you haven't had any repeat pains. It's good that you are still going to mention it at your appointment though. Is DS excited to have a new room? That's great that you are getting them completed. hopefully you can get some much needed rest before the baby arrives.


----------



## Jenn76

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Happy Monday everyone! I'm sorry for the lack of personals, I promise to come back and do them later. It is my last full day of school (kids are only here until 11:00 tomorrow) AND I had a great ultra sound this morning! My lining came back at 8.3 almost 8.4 and as long as the blood work comes back ok too it is all systems GO for thaw on the 20th and transfer either the 23rd or 25th. Yay!!!
> 
> I am so happy about all that as this weekend I had a slight panic attack that my lining wasn't going to be doing what it was supposed to and this cycle would get cancelled. I am sure part of that was probably just because I always have funny moods on Father's Day and add in all the hormones and it's worse. Yesterday was a really tough day missing my dad. This is the 4th Father's Day since he passed away and they day still is a hard one.
> 
> Anyways. . . I am going to get back to my kiddos. I hope you all have an AMAZING day!!

Great news!!!!! :happydance: Sorry to hear about your dad's passing, I would take a long time to get over the loss of either of my parents too. Hopefully next fathers day will be better as you can spend it telling your LO how great his grandfather was. My DH's mom passed away 7 years ago and he still has a really hard time with it as would I. :hugs:


----------



## never2late70

Good morning loves and happy post Father's day! :flower:

BOMO: Great news. I am right behind you love. Also I feel you pain for Father's day. My daddy actually passed away on Father's day June 15 1980. I was 9 :cry:

MrsC: That picture is awesome. Babies are strange wonderful little creatures.

AZ: I loved the baby shower photos. How fun. 

Hope you ALL are doing well on this lovely Monday!

I am awaiting my donor report for today. If all goes as planned egg collection Wednesday..Freaking nuts to think in 6 days I will finally be pupo! 

Be back later with an update!:thumbup:

~Angie


----------



## michelle01

Bomo - YAY for last day of school!!! And great news on your lining ;) I am so sorry about your dad; I couldn't imagine how hard yesterday was for you.

Jenn - Yes DS is excited for his new room; we are doing the batman theme, so we keep telling him he is going to have his very own batcave soon ;) My DH will be painting the room this week before the carpet comes in and we have to order all the bedding and room decor as well. As for LO's room, all we need to do is remove the cars theme stuff in the room and put back the Winnie to Pooh stuff we have from DS. And DH needs to get the crib set back up. I will be so glad when this is all done; at least will give me July and a week in August to relax until D-day ;)

Angie - Hi there! So sorry about your dad too; hopefully next year you and DH will have your own LO to celebrate Fathers Day with and in memory of your dad! And 6 days WOOHOO you will be PUPO ;)


----------



## Stinas

Jenn - I leave for Vegas July 22. I have been there twice before, last time was my 21st, so its been 8yrs now. I am going with DH, my brother and cousin, which will be her first time, so I am excited to get away from all the TTC madness. 
Well, when I saw the preg lady it stung, even more when I found out it was twins, but then when a min passed by I was like hmmmm....maybe she is a fellow IVFer? So just thinking she could have gone through all of this, made me feel better, not in a bad way, but you know what I mean. Like happy that she made it to the finish line lol 

BOMO - Super excited about the lining news! :happydance: :flower::flower:


Saline ultrasound was clear today! :happydance: She said it looks like I am going to ovulate now, so hopefully in 2 weeks I will get AF, start re occurring miscarriage blood panels, and go on BCP's. Looking like first week of Aug for FET. :happydance:


----------



## never2late70

Great news Stinas! :happydance:

Just got the call. My donor has about 14 mature follicles and 4-5 smaller ones. We are all set for egg retrieval on Wednesday. I am in shock. I can't believe this is all fonally happening :winkwink:


----------



## michelle01

Have fun in Vegas Stinas ;) Sounds like so much fun. I haven't been to Vegas in a very long time and hoping to go again in the future with DH. Great news about the saline too ;)

YAY Angie!!! :happydance: SOOOOO exciting!!!!


----------



## azlissie

Angie, that's great news!! Can't wait to hear about your donor's retrieval and the fert report. So happy for you.

Stinas, glad to hear the u/s was clear - that's a big relief. Now you can enjoy your trip and not think about the TTC stuff until you come back. Have a great time!

Michelle, the kids' rooms sound like they'll be very cute when you get them finished up. Any more cramping?

Jenn, that is so interesting about her always turning her head one way. I guess I just hadn't thought about their position in the womb continuing after birth. Does that mean my LO is going to keep his feet in his face all the time?!? 

Bomo, happy end of the school year! I totally know how you feel - by the end of the year, I'm ready for it to be over and yet I know I'll miss (some of) my students after they leave. Do you see them around the school next year? My kids are all seniors so most of them leave and I never see them again - it's kind of sad.

AFM, had NST #3 this morning and it took forever. My back has been really bad so I asked the nurse if I could lay on my back instead of one of my sides. She agreed and got me all hooked up, but then baby moved away from the monitor and it stopped picking up his heart rate. I tried to get it working myself but I couldn't, and then a woman came into the triage area in pre-term labor so the nurse was gone a really long time. I probably laid there for about 40 minutes while the test wasn't working and I couldn't get the dumb monitor positioned the right way to pick up his heartbeat. She finally came back and I had to move into a different position, move the monitor, and we had to start over. It was frustrating!

Did have some good luck today, though - took my car to the dealership because I had a nail in one tire and after they fixed it, the battery was dead. They replaced the battery free under warranty - talk about perfect timing! If the battery had died while I was out and about somewhere it would have really been a bummer - Tucson in June is no place to wait around for a tow truck!


----------



## Jenn76

Angie: Great update sounds like you will have a great ER, crazy to think how long you have waited and your wait is almost over :happydance: Sorry to hear about your dad as well, that must have been so hard. 

Michelle: Awe it sounds like DS will have a great batcave. We went with Winnie the pooh as well and the babies love to look at the characters. 

Stinas: Glad to hear your appointment went well. Only a few weeks left for you to get started. :happydance:

Azlissie: What a pain to have to wait that long! I think it's true about the position, Chris was usually in a ball at ultrasounds and he moved around a lot and now he sleeps with his feet up in the air all of the time and kicks rotten. I can't keep blankets on him. So I'm sure your LO will do the same, lol! Glad to hear you caught your car trouble before you got stranded.


----------



## michelle01

az - That is lucky timing with the battery! My parents live in Scottsdale and I visit every year, usually in July; I LOVE it there ;) And no more cramping; but have my OB appt today so plan to mention it. And what a pain with the NST!

Jenn - We did winnie the pooh for DS; my DH picked it out and DS loved it. We figured we would reuse what we had cause we have so much stuff and after this we will probably sell it cause it is in great condition still. I cannot wait for DS's room to get done too :) I will have to get some pictures afterwards and post them!

So OB appt today! I got on the scale this morning :wacko: my weight right now is exactly where it was at the day I delivered DS, and with just over 7 weeks to go still...UGH!


----------



## never2late70

Hi loves! 

Just got home from my last scan before transfer. Everything looks amazing. He didn't even draw any blood from me today because he said my lining looks stellar! A beautiful straight line with even amounts of thickness all around. I am beyond excited. :happydance: He also said that my donor was the perfect match for me and that he things our embryos are going to be perfect. He told me I had a really big decision to make in regards to how many embryos I wanted to put back. I want to put back, he recommends 1. He said that out of the last 6 transfers he has done,4 are pregnant with twins :dohh: He doesn't endorse multiples, but said the decision is ours. It's a no brainer for me, TWO!! Bahaha. My husband on the other hand is questioning putting two back. ugh..

So egg retrieval in the morning :happydance: My hubby is about 3 hours away all this week for training at his new job, poor guy has to drive all the way to drop off his swimmers in the morning then drive all the way back to training..totally worth it though. He's not complaining, :winkwink:

Well going to get some house work done since I'm playing hooky from work today!

Thanks for the love and support!
~Angie


----------



## azlissie

Sounds like this cycle is going to be completely perfect, Angie! I know the decision about how many to put back is tough. Does the package deal you guys bought include FETs? If it wouldn't cost too much extra to do a FET then maybe just put back one, but if you'd have to pay for it I'd say put back 2. Good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## MoBaby

Angie that is great!! Sounds perfect for your BFP! I say go for 2!! Thats just me :) I am putting back 2 this time no if ands or buts and I am excited about it! Go for it :)


----------



## Jenn76

Angie what great news!!! I say two as well but that's just me, I love my twins. Yes it is a harder pregnancy but totally worth it. So unless you don't want twins I say go for it. Can't wait to hear how the ER goes.


----------



## Lindsay18

Angie- that sounds so great!!! I'm so excited for you!!! :)


----------



## michelle01

YAY, so exciting Angie!! Good luck this morning :)


----------



## Stinas

Angie - Thats wonderful news!!! Yeah, I would totally go with two! Heck, I was trying to convince my doc for three this round, but she said the last couple of time she did it recently, the ended up with triplets....last one is now 36wks. At this point, a healthy full term pregnancy/birth is my goal, so one two three, ill take it! :flower:


Well...my levels are FINALLY at 0!! :happydance::happydance: Re occurring miscarriage bloods done! They said I am ovulating any day now, which bloods and all the EWCM proves it lol....AF should be here in about 2 weeks or so....then BCPs. Probably be on them for a while because she wants me to enjoy Vegas. She said when she put me out for D&C last things I said was "All I want is to be on a beach and have a drink in my hand" lol 
Im really starting to think she feels bad for me lol


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi Ladies <3

Angie - AWESOME NEWS!!! <3 I am so excited for you!!! <3

Az - lovely shower - how are you feeling?

Mo - how are you sweetie?

Mrs C / Jenn - how are you and those gorgeous babies doing <3

yayyyyyyyyyy Stinas!!!!! So glad your levels are at 0 <3 <3

How are you feeling Michelle and how is your son doing ?

Lindsay.....hey girl <3 how are you? How is the baby and his new swing doing <3

Hi Bomo <3 how are you?


----------



## michelle01

Great news Stinas ;) 

Hi Kathy :) I am doing good and Tyler is great; thanks for asking ;) How are you feeling and where is that ticker of yours??


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hello all!!! It is now officially summer vacation! Yay!!! This has been the year from hell dealing with stupid people at my school. I have had a GREAT year with my students but the adult politics and bs has been unreal. I swear, in my 15 years teaching (boy that makes me feel really old) I have never been as ready to just walk away from the school as I am this year. Now that I'm out if school i promise to be A better stalker in journals and threads. That said, of course I've been wide awake since before 6:00 AM this morning.

Ah well.  On a TTC note, I did my last Lupron shot last night and start the PIO and doxy tonight. They will do the thaw tomorrow and I get a fertilization report on the 21st. I find out either the 21st or 22nd if I will transfer on the 23rd or 25th. I'm really hoping this is it!

As I posted on FB, I have also made an appt with an adoption (private) attorney to just find out what my other options are in case this doesn't work. I know I want to be a mom. Yes I would like to carry the baby but if that doesn't work out I still want to be a mom... No matter how that happens it will.

Ok, lets see if I can get caught up in here now. 

Angie. . . YAY!!! I am so excited to hear about the ER today!! I agree, there is no decision for me. I will put 2 back for sure.

Kathy. . . how are you doing?

Az. . . Im so glad you had fun at your baby shower.

Stinas. . . that is great news!

Mo. . .How are you?

Jenn. . .I LOVE the Houdini pictures, they totally made me giggle.

Lindsay. . . looks like yur boys were quite content together this morning.

Mrs. . . Hubby gets home TOMORROW!!!!! I know how ready you are to have him back.

Michelle. . . How are you doing? Sounds like your boys rooms are getting all set up.

Kayla. . . How are you and Liam doing?

Broody. . . How is Fia?

Jkhk, Mama, Likkle. . . How are you all doing?

Bubu. . . You are in my thoughts. . . I hope you are doing ok (or as well as you can be).

Im SO sorry if I missed anyone. Please know I am thinking of all of you! I hope you have a great day!


----------



## azlissie

Hi Kathy! I'm doing okay - I've had a lot of pain in my ribcage lately and the other night I couldn't sleep at all. I'm just ready for the little guy to get here! How are you doing? Any more spotting issues?

Bomo, yay for summer break!! I can sympathize - I often say that the worst part of my job is all the adults I have to deal with. The kids are great! Hope you enjoy your time off. Sounds like this is going to be a great round - can't wait to hear your fert report!

Angie, good luck today! I'm sure you're very anxious to find out about your donor's retrieval - the waiting must be so hard. Update us when you get the chance!

Stinas, I'm glad you got some good news. I hope the blood work comes back good. Have a great time on your trip!

Michelle, any more cramping? What did your OB say about it?

MrsC, Pink, Getting, Almost, Lindsay, Jenn - how are the mamas doing? Any new milestones with the LOs?

Hello to everyone else!

AFM, I have another growth ultrasound today - I'm hoping my little guy is holding steady in his 32nd percentile and hasn't slowed down at all. He should be around 4.5 lbs today - we'll see!


----------



## MoBaby

Hey ladies thanks for asking about me. I'm doing okay. Just 1 month until transfer!! :) I need to call the new re who did recurrent miscarriage testing and see if anything came about before the transfer. 

Bomo glad you are out of school! My dh teaches and he hates the politics also.
As hope the pain goes away soon!
Stinas yay for beta at 0. Have fun in Vegas!


----------



## michelle01

Hi Bomo :) Glad school is done and you can relax now!! I cannot believe how quickly this ET has come up; less then a week now ;) And I think that you are such a strong woman to be going through all this and if it doesn't work you are thinking about adoption :) I am doing good; just waiting patiently now for LO to arrive! Getting things in order that I need to buy still!

az - Good luck with your growth appt ;) So glad the cramping is gone and the dr thinks its probably due to stretching since it was only one day and there have been no other symptoms since! So glad for that. 

Hi Mo! Here is to hoping the next month passes quickly for you to get your ET show on the road ;)


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

My spotting issues havent changed....rushed out of work today because it was a bit more than spotting...Doc put me out of work until next Wednesday....said he would just like me to rest and that resting should help with the bleeding....he mentioned this time what Lindsay had told me last time...subchronic bleeding (hopefully its spelled that way) he said it should be gone by 12weeks...I havent put a ticker cause as silly as it may sound I dont want to jinx anything....so Im going to wait a bit before I put one....I cant wait for this bleeding to stop...I want to enjoy everything.


----------



## anmlz86

Hi there everyone! I was just wondering if I could join this thread since we have just recently jumped on the IVF train? Thanks!


----------



## Lindsay18

Hi anmlz!!! Of course! Welcome!!! Amazing group of women here! You found a great thread! What's going on with you and your journey?!

Hey ladies! Kathy- I got your voicemail. I have a terrible headache!!! Eating dinner in a few and I'll call you. Xoxo

Stinas- yay for 0 girl!!! So jealous of you going to Vegas! Reiken can't wait to meet you! Let me know when you're down for a visit:)

Need to get off of here- head is pounding! Love you all and will be back for more personals in a little bit. XOXO!!!


----------



## Jenn76

Stinas: Yeah for hitting 0, I hope you get some answers from your blood tests. 

BOMO: I've got everything crossed for you. I hope you have a successful thaw and gets some beautiful blasts on the 25th. Yeah for summer break!! Now sleep in while you can, ah how I miss that!

Kathy: Sorry to hear you are still bleeding, I know how stressful that must be. I think you have a strong LO in there and he can't wait to meet his mommy. 

Mobaby: One month will fly by! I hope you get some good info from the new RE's testing. 

Anmlz: Welcome! When do you start?

Lindsay: Sorry to hear about your headache, hope you feel better soon. 

AFM: Yawn! So tired!!!!! Need sleep!!!! Babies are cuter then ever! Love them more each day. Just need them to sleep more! Please let this phase pass when they hit 3 months in two weeks. Yep they are 11 weeks tomorrow, crazy!


----------



## anmlz86

Lindsay- thanks for the welcome. You're kiddo is so adorable! Basically my fiance and I have been TTC for almost 2yrs. He doesn't like the percent of conceiving through IUI and such but I was able to get him to at least try some things. Then I just found out there is a good possibility that I may be losing my awesome insurance in Aug. so we bit the bullet and took our new FS advice and moved straight to IVF. Was supposed to go over my calendar yesterday but coordinator wasn't prepared so I go back Friday to review my schedule. Slightly nervous about what's to come but also very excited :)

I'm also excited to learn more about everyone else on this thread and hope to gain more knowledge abou what will be happening as time progresses.


----------



## anmlz86

Hi Jenn! Started BCPs last Thursday, was told medications start July 3. Kind of nervous because right before my cycle starts I will be in Chicago at a convention and we aren't talking our car. Hopefully things will fit together like a giant puzzle.
Also hoping my cycle coordinator shows a little more compassion :(


----------



## MoBaby

Kathy sorry about the bleeding. Hopefully it clears up soon! I know it's stressful as I bleed during my bfp and they could never find the source.


----------



## Lindsay18

Anmlz- so exciting!!! I hope you get more compassion too! It's so annoying how this is their job and they can be so insensitive to what we are going through. Where do you live? Hopefully being in Chicago won't have an affect on your start date:)


----------



## never2late70

Re-post from my journal:
We got 11 beautiful little eggs! :happydance:

All of them have been injected with my hubby's swimmers :spermy: and we will get a progress report late tomrrow afternoon on how many have survived, and how they are progressing. :dust:

Please, I am asking that you all send your positive mojo, prayers and what ever else you may have our way. :hugs:

I am so emotionally exhausted just from the anxiety of waiting for the report from today. I feel like I can collapse ...Thank you Jesus!

~Angie <3


----------



## Lindsay18

Angie- omg great report!!! I'm so beyond excited for you!!! All of my positive vibes and baby dust coming your way!!! Love you girl!! Xoxo!!!


----------



## anmlz86

Lindsay- our doctor office is in Peoria, so I guess if all else fails I can always catch the train back to the station where my car will be, go to my appt, and then take he train back. Where there's a will there's a way :)

Angie- congrats on the awesome number! FX'd for some good swimmer mojo!


----------



## azlissie

Well, no real good news for me today. Baby has dropped to the 10th percentile - his weight was estimated at 3lb9oz. Four weeks ago he was in the 32nd percentile & weighed 2lb13oz - he hasn't even gained a pound in 4 weeks. So now I'm officially diagnosed with IUGR and will be monitored even more. I'm going to get steroid injections tomorrow & Friday to help mature his lungs because it's looking like he'll be early. I just don't understand why this pregnancy has been so stressful! I'm worn out from being on edge all the time & tired of always getting bad news. The mfm at the clinic today was even talking about hospital bed rest but she's going to wait a little before recommending that. Another growth scan in two weeks & then we'll have a better idea but it's looking like he'll be delivered fairly soon.


----------



## anmlz86

I'm sorry azlissie, I hope in the next 2 weeks things perk up. What is IUGR? Good luck and fingers crossed!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Oh Az. .. . I'm so sorry! I hope that the next growth scan shows improvement. My friend just had her little one that she also had IUGR. She was induced at 36 weeks and he weighed 4 lbs 4 oz. He was in the NICU for one week and is home now doing well. 

Welcome anmlz you have found a great group in here!. . . I am sorry your coordinator wasn't more compassionate. This is SUCH a difficult process, I hope next time she is better. 

Lindsay. ..I hope your headache is doing better!

Hi Jenn! I wish I was closer to all of you all, I would happily come hang out with your babies to let you go take a nap!

Angie. . . YAY, GREAT report!!

Kathy, I am so sorry you are still having problems with the bleeding! Hopefully the week of taking it easy will help!


----------



## Jenn76

Great news Angie!!!!! Congrats!!!! Can't wait to hear about your fert report. :dust:

Azlissie: I'm so sorry to hear your appointment didn't bring better news. Hopefully in two weeks there will be an improvement. I hope you can just rest at home and that your LO stays in as long as possible. :hugs:

Anmlz: I'm sure everything will work out with your schedule. We skipped IUI all together and did IVF first and totally glad we did. Sounds like you made the right decision. I hope you don't lose your insurance though. 

Thanks BOMO! I just had a two hour nap thanks to DH and sleeping babies.


----------



## MoBaby

az so sorry about the IUGR :( hopefully things look better in 2 weeks.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

I just did my first PIO shot, I already have a welt. Ah well, it will all be worth it!


----------



## never2late70

MoBaby said:


> Hey ladies thanks for asking about me. I'm doing okay. Just 1 month until transfer!! :) I need to call the new re who did recurrent miscarriage testing and see if anything came about before the transfer.
> 
> omo glad you are out of school! My dh teaches and he hates the politics also.
> As hope the pain goes away soon!
> Stinas yay for beta at 0. Have fun in Vegas!

MO: Ya for 1 month until transfer! :happydance: This is it baby!



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> My spotting issues havent changed....rushed out of work today because it was a bit more than spotting...Doc put me out of work until next Wednesday....said he would just like me to rest and that resting should help with the bleeding....he mentioned this time what Lindsay had told me last time...subchronic bleeding (hopefully its spelled that way) he said it should be gone by 12weeks...I havent put a ticker cause as silly as it may sound I dont want to jinx anything....so Im going to wait a bit before I put one....I cant wait for this bleeding to stop...I want to enjoy everything.

Kathy: How extremely stressful that bleeding must be for you! :hugs: Like I said before, I bled for 3 months with Ciera my oldest. I know you will be fine.



anmlz86 said:


> Hi there everyone! I was just wondering if I could join this thread since we have just recently jumped on the IVF train? Thanks!

Welcome ANMLZ :flower:



Lindsay18 said:


> Hi anmlz!!! Of course! Welcome!!! Amazing group of women here! You found a great thread! What's going on with you and your journey?!
> 
> Hey ladies! Kathy- I got your voicemail. I have a terrible headache!!! Eating dinner in a few and I'll call you. Xoxo
> 
> Stinas- yay for 0 girl!!! So jealous of you going to Vegas! Reiken can't wait to meet you! Let me know when you're down for a visit:)
> 
> Need to get off of here- head is pounding! Love you all and will be back for more personals in a little bit. XOXO!!!

Lindsay: My head has been pounding all night. I am sure it is stress :dohh:



Jenn76 said:


> Stinas: Yeah for hitting 0, I hope you get some answers from your blood tests.
> 
> BOMO: I've got everything crossed for you. I hope you have a successful thaw and gets some beautiful blasts on the 25th. Yeah for summer break!! Now sleep in while you can, ah how I miss that!
> 
> Kathy: Sorry to hear you are still bleeding, I know how stressful that must be. I think you have a strong LO in there and he can't wait to meet his mommy.
> 
> Mobaby: One month will fly by! I hope you get some good info from the new RE's testing.
> 
> Anmlz: Welcome! When do you start?
> 
> Lindsay: Sorry to hear about your headache, hope you feel better soon.
> 
> AFM: Yawn! So tired!!!!! Need sleep!!!! Babies are cuter then ever! Love them more each day. Just need them to sleep more! Please let this phase pass when they hit 3 months in two weeks. Yep they are 11 weeks tomorrow, crazy!

I wish I could come help you out. I need the practice. :winkwink:



azlissie said:


> Well, no real good news for me today. Baby has dropped to the 10th percentile - his weight was estimated at 3lb9oz. Four weeks ago he was in the 32nd percentile & weighed 2lb13oz - he hasn't even gained a pound in 4 weeks. So now I'm officially diagnosed with IUGR and will be monitored even more. I'm going to get steroid injections tomorrow & Friday to help mature his lungs because it's looking like he'll be early. I just don't understand why this pregnancy has been so stressful! I'm worn out from being on edge all the time & tired of always getting bad news. The mfm at the clinic today was even talking about hospital bed rest but she's going to wait a little before recommending that. Another growth scan in two weeks & then we'll have a better idea but it's looking like he'll be delivered fairly soon.

AZ: I am so sorry. I have no answers for why things happen the way they do. Which hospital are you having him at? All my positive mojo coming your way love. :hugs:



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> I just did my first PIO shot, I already have a welt. Ah well, it will all be worth it!

My daughter came over and did my first one for me tonight too..Ouchie and it bled and I have a bruise! Totally worth it!

Stinas: Wahoo for 0 and getting a plan back in place!

Hi BUBU, Almost, MrsC and anyone else I may have forgotton on here but not in my heart! 

<3 ps..I miss my husband :(


----------



## never2late70

Look what I can do!! A multi post! After 2 years I finally figured it out :haha:


----------



## Stinas

anmlz86 - Welcome!!! This is a great thread with amazing people!!! Dont be nervous about IVF in itself, its more of an emotional roller coaster.....but IVF or not, infertility already is, so you kind of have a sense of whats to come. Plus everyone here will guide you through it. Its a piece of cake! lol :flower:

Kathy - I hope the bleeding stops soon! I can only imagine how scary it is! I see what you mean with the ticker....i couldnt wait to put one up, but then again I was hesitant. 

Lindsay - I cant wait to meet him either!!!! I will let you know soon!! 

Angie - :happydance::happydance: 

azlissie - Im sorry! I dont understand why he is not gaining weight??! I hope things change! :hugs:

BOMO - Sooo excited its almost time!


----------



## never2late70

okay totally engrossed in two new shows "my teen is pregnant and so am I" on TLC about older moms (like me) :haha: and their pregnant teens and " I'm having their baby" on Oxygen tonight. So sad, about adoptions obviously. Kind of glad the hubby isn't home, he wouldn't let me watch for sure.

Bring on the water works :cry: :haha:


----------



## Likklegemz

Nevertolate fx for a good fertilisation report x x x


----------



## bubumaci

Hi Ladies :howdy:
Thank you so much for your thoughts, love, support. It has been much needed. I am not doing too well - still muddling through somehow. Remember that song "there's a hole in my heart, that can only be filled by you...."? Kinda how I feel :( 
But as I have seen on some FB posts and here - there are a couple of you who struggled through Father's Day (I felt so sorry!!) ... and life does go on, no matter how much it hurts.

There was one lady (who used to massage Mama and clean her and Grandma's flats) who said to me "you do know why she had to go, don't you?" - I answered, because that was what's in the big book of fate. She said "no - it is so that you can give birth to her"... I then said that she had better hurry up then...

Funeral on Friday was very lovely. Once everyone had left and I was alone with her plaque, that is when I seriously broke down (had to be on my own, couldn't let my feelings out with everybody around)... but shortly after pulled myself back together again to go up to Grandma.

Anmlz - welcome, as several ladies have said, you have found the best thread and greatest group of women you could have found! Good luck!!

Angie - I kept checking on here to find out how the eggies were doing. That is a fantastic retrieval report and I can't wait to hear today, how the fertilisation report is!!

Stinas... yay for getting to zero. I so feel with you about how you felt with the lady with twins ... and I haven't even had to suffer your loss! :hugs:

BOMO - :cheers: to PIO shots ;)

AZ - :hugs: to you sweetie! I have no idea what IUGR is?

AFM - DH and I have our next appt. with our doctor on July 3rd. Since the last transfer, I have had completely wonky cycles! Remember that I wasn't getting AF? Well on the Friday before I drove to Budapest, we had a quick appointment and she said that my lining wasn't as thick as it should be if I were pregnant, and that it looked like I would be ovulating that day or within the next couple of days ... Okaaayyyy... No period, but ovulating. Whatever :) Drove to Budapest on the Saturday, looked after Mama - and - on the Friday 31st (the day that Mama died, one week after the doctor said I was a couple of days from ovulation) - AF came. Normal flow, quite a lot of cramping... yup, she was there. So I figured that everything is completely screwed up ... OK ... queue next crazy sequence... 13th June (day before the funeral), I get my next heavy bleed - with full on cramping - so 12 days after the last bleed came.... So I have no clue where in my cycle I am meant to be. Have never experienced this type of thing. But fertility friend just entered this last bleed as part of this cycle. I started my CBFM, so I am taking it as day 9 of my cycle today...

This was not my first ICSI cycle, nor my first transfer - but the first time in my entire period-suffering life, that I have had something so weird and wonky! Even after all the treatments etc. I stayed regular. We shall see what doc has to say about it in a couple of weeks... xxx

All of you, whom I haven't mentioned - :hugs:


----------



## GettingBroody

Bubu - sending you a million hugs :hugs: Can't even begin to imagine how you are feeling right now...

Never - 11 eggs, yay!! :dance: Looking forward to your fert report! (PS Congrats on your multi-post!!:haha:)

Anmlz - welcome!!!! Looking forward to getting to know you and hoping to see your bfp really soon!! Have the doctors found a reason for why you haven't become pregnant yet?

Kathy - :hugs: I know how worried you must be. Fx'd the spotting stops soon and you can enjoy the rest of this pregnancy...

BOMO - yay for getting started!! Happy summer holidays! :dance:

Mo - nearly there, hope the month flies by!

Stinas - yay for 0!! Bitter-sweet news I'm sure :hugs:

Jenn - can't believe the twins are that age already!! :shock:

Az - :hugs: I'm so sorry to hear about the IUGR :-( Fx'd there'll be an improvement at the next scan but, if not, know that he'll be in the best hands if they decide to deliver him early. I know we all want to keep them safe inside us for the 40 weeks but sometimes the best place for them is where they can receive top medical care. I'm sure it is a balancing act for your drs deciding whether to deliver early and that they will do what is best for your little man. Either way, in two months time you will be sitting at home with your beautiful baba and this will all seem like a dream! (PS Good luck with the steroid injections - they sting!!)

Everyone else - :hi:


----------



## Jenn76

BOMO: Sorry about the welts that must suck. It seems like many people get them from pio shots. Did you ever try the vaginal suppositories? 

Angie: Great news on the multi quotes :thumbup: Is the daughter that is helping you with your shots the one that is pregnant?? Have you resolved things with her?

Bubu: Glad to see you back, sorry you are still having a hard time. I'm not sure on having other lives but I do find comfort in hoping it's true. It would be nice to think our loved ones are always with us just in another form. Sorry for the screwed up cycles that has to be frustrating. I hope your appointment goes well next week. 

FYI IUGR is Intrauterine Growth Restriction. Just basically means the baby isn't growing as they should in the womb. There could be many causes but often it results in preterm delivery from being induced.


----------



## Lindsay18

Az- so sorry for the IUGR!! I'm so confident that you and your sweet baby will be in the best care! I can't wait to hear about it!

Bubu- so glad to hear from you! You are one of the strongest women I know! And your soon-to-be little one will be the luckiest in the world to have you as their Mommy!! Xoxo

BOMO- OUCH!!! So sorry girl. 

Angie- I am cracking up right now! I love those shows!!! I've watched every episode of "I'm carrying their baby". Guilty pleasure. Love ya!

AFM- headache is better. Definitely started to turn into a migraine. Ugh. Hopefully it won't return today. Excited to be taking Reiken to the school where I teach today! Hoping everyone keeps their germy hands off of him though lol. The kids won't be there- I'm taking him after school. What's a polite way if saying "Keep your grubby hands off of my baby???" Lol!!!


----------



## anmlz86

Broody- hello! My new FS gave me a better understanding on what's going on wih my crazy body. My collection of problems include pcos, a prolactinoma on my pituitary gland, and one of my tubes is kaput. I like to describe my tube as one of Ursula's trapped mermaids, all shriveled and sad lol. Basically my pcos doesn't allow my ovaries to decide on which single follicle they want to make mature, they want to make over 20 follicles mature so none of them mature. Then my prolactinoma produces too much prolactin which doesn't allow a trigger to tell my body to start making fsh. So in addition to my issues, my fiancee's samples vary evey time between good to meh, and he has a difficult time "finishing". But yea in a nutshell, our collection makes us great candidates for IVF :p


----------



## Lindsay18

Anmlz- you definitely sound like an IVF candidate! We didn't do IUI and went straight to IVF. If its what works then you gotta do what you gotta do lol. But as someone previously said, its more emotional than anything else. This forum is the only way I was able to get through it with a smile on my face! Also the reason why a lot of us haven't left even after having our babies :)


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Bubu.... With all you have been going through the stress could be messing with your cycle. When we went through everything with my dad (and all the rest I told you about) my cycle got all out of whack (even though I was on bcps). My sister in laws did too. Obviously I don't know if that is what's going on for you but it could be part of it. Love, hugs, and good thoughts are constantly being sent your way!!!


----------



## never2late70

BUBU: Welcome back love. What an odd thing to say "That she had to go so you could give birth to her" I'm sure it was meant to be comforting but I would have been like :saywhat: I agree with BOMO your cycle is surely out of whack due to all this stress. I pray you find peace and comfort soon and get another plan in action soon. I'm never leaving you! :coffee:

Jenn: Yes, my pregnant daughter Ciera gives me my shots. She is a nurse too. We totally worked it out, that day! :thumbup: She came over to my house, through herself in my arms and said "I'm so sorry for being an asshole" I told her, "Lucky for you, you're MY asshole :haha: and we're always going to be ok!" She is much more moody and emotional with this pregnancy. We will be fine. I have an amzing bond with my daughters and my grandson. He is attached to my hi and that's where her concern is. She said she is afrad that I won't have time to be Gramma to her babies once I have my own. She doesnt want her babies to miss out. My ex- the girls' dad barely spends anytime with any of them. :nope: Silly child. Anyway we worked it all out. Full steam ahead! :friends:

Likklegems: Thank you so much! I am super anxious. How are you? Any morning sickness? :sick:

Getting: How's that beautiful baby girl Fia :flower:

Lindsay: I am a glutton for punishment! With my hormones running rampant I watch these kind of shows! Good gravy! What am I thinkng :shrug:

:hi: To all my loves!

Waiting for my progress report and wouldn't you know it, slow day at work..I have not patience, or patients today! :rofl: I think I'm so funny!

<3 Angie


----------



## michelle01

WOW, so much to catch up on here :)

Angie - Lots of positive mojo your way for a great report; and an awesome 11 eggies :) I am so happy that you and your daughter worked everything out; pregnancy can certainly play with your emotions, and I am sure she knows you will be there for her and your grandkids as well as your own LO ;)

Welcome Anmlz! This is such a great group here and so many wonderful women ;) Good luck with your upcoming cycle! I sure hope your coordinator gets with the program too!! BTW..I am also in IL :)

Oh Lindsay - I sympathize with you on the headaches :( They are no fun! Before IVF I was on meds for migraines, they are the worst and once I started IVF I had to stop all meds. Luckily I haven't gotten many but I fear after pg they come back. And oddly enough I never had them until after I had Tyler :wacko:

Hi Getting :hi: How is little Miss Fia doing?? How are you?

Az - I am sooo sorry about your growth scan! Did they say what could be causing this? At least they are being pro-active to the situation and making sure you are ready to have your little guy early and sometimes it is better to have them come early so they can treat him! What scares me is that my OB never offered a growth scan so makes me wonder how do they know any baby is growing at the right pace if they don't do them?? 

Hi Bubu! I was just thinking about you yesterday; wondering how you were doing. I cannot imagine how you are feeling right now and I am sure all the stress is causing your whacky cycle mess. We are all here for you.....BIG BIG BIG :hug:

BOMO - OUCHIE...I have never done a PIO injection, but I keep hearing how they leave welts and discomfort.

Kathy - So sorry about your bleeding! Maybe being home with your feet up is exactly what you need. Hope it stops soon and you do start enjoying this pregnancy ;)

AFM - Just trottin' along getting everything ready for LO! Ordered the monitor today, went and got new bottles and Tyler some clothes; trying to make sure he doesn't feel left out ;) Feeling really huge lately too :wacko: I am now bigger then I was with Tyler, so I am soooo uncomfortable right now. It is hot here today too, which doesn't help.


----------



## never2late70

Yay for nesting Michelle :happydance:


----------



## never2late70

Well Dr H. Just called. Out of the 11 eggs, 8 were mature and out of the 8, 4 are progessing right on track. :thumbup:

I'm not gonna lie. At first I felt completely crushed. :cry: I really wanted some to freeze, but then I snapped right out of it! 4 is plenty :winkwink:
It just takes one beautiful embryo, and I have 4 so far :happydance:

let go. Let God I say :hugs:


----------



## sekky

Angie 4 is a good number. 

Hello everyone


----------



## anmlz86

Michelle- cool beans that you're from IL as well!

Angie- 4 is an awesome number! Will they let you know tomorrow whether it'll be a 3 or 5 day transfer?

Question for all the ladies! Has anyone done cgh (or it could be chg) genetic testing on any embryos? Fiancée really wants to do it, and I'm ok with it, just looking for any opinions. Thanks!


----------



## michelle01

4 is GREAT Angie ;) There are 2 for you to use now and 2 to freeze ;) 

Hi Sekky :hi:


----------



## never2late70

Hello Sekky my love :hugs: Thank you.

I get my next report Saturday, but it will be a 5 day transfer :thumbup:


----------



## GettingBroody

Never - 4 is great! (and one more than I got!) I know it's a cliche but - it only takes one!!! Sending them lots of growing dust! :dust: :dust: :dust:

Sekky - :hi: How are you doing? :hugs:

Michelle - happy shopping!

Anmlz - I think Lindsay might have got that done...

Fia is doing great thanks! She's only had one projectile in the last week so looks like we've figured that one out!:thumbup:


----------



## bubumaci

Angie - I was just thinking of Getting, who only had three ... and look where she is today :) I think you will have your rainbow baby, that you might even have some frosties :)

An - I think Lindsay had that embryo genetic testing done....


----------



## Lindsay18

Angie you crack me up too lol. Such great news!! Yay for 4!!

Michelle- nest away:) luckily I slept off my migraine and was ok today:)

Hi Sekky!!!!

Anmlz- is that the chromosome testing? If so, I had it done. I was part of a temperature study at my clinic. And they did the chromosome testing with the study. Since we were a part of it, we didn't have to pay the $5,000. So we know the sex of the embryos too. We had 2 boys put back (didn't choose- they were the healthiest) and obviously only 1 stuck. We have 5 girls and 2 boys frozen. I would recommend doing it for the sheer reason of making sure the embryo(s) are healthy because if it/they are abnormal you'll know not to transfer it if it isn't viable.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

I just got an e-mail from my donor coordinator. . . All 6 eggs survived the thaw!! Last time only 4 did so that's better. I will find out tomorrow how many fertilized and when they are going to do the transfer (either Sunday or Tuesday). I am actually starting to have a little more faith in this cycle!!


----------



## MoBaby

Bomo that is great!!! Yay!!!! Fert report is going to be fantastic :)

Bubu I read your post earlier and was trying to reply but work was crazy!! Anyways I am so sorry all that you have been through. Definitely stressful for sure! I'm sorry your af is all messed up. Before I went through any ivf my cycles were 28 days spot on and now they are like 30 days. The mc's screwed things up more moreso this last one. I do hope it's sorted out for you soon.


----------



## Lindsay18

BOMO- that's fantastic news!!! 6 is wonderful! Can't believe transfer is already so soon! That's wonderful! Are you putting back 2? Sorry if you already said...


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Yes, I'm putting back 2 for sure!


----------



## azlissie

Bomo, great news about all 6 surviving the thaw! This is going to be it for you - everything is going so well. Can't wait to hear the fert report!

Angie, 4 embies is a great number! One (at least) will be your LO.  How are the PIO shots going?

Bubu, I'm so sorry for everything you've been through lately - it definitely seems like you've had more than your fair share of bad news. It will take you some time to heal but it is nice to think about your mom watching over you.

Welcome, anmlz! I didn't do the genetic testing so can't really help you there. Have you and DF been checked for being carriers for stuff like cystic fibrosis, etc? I used a donor and they screen them pretty closely for all genetic diseases so I didn't worry too much about those issues but now they're saying whatever's going on with my LO could be chromosomal and they want him tested after he's born so it might have been a good idea to do the testing beforehand.

Hi Sekky! How are you doing?

Lindsay, I'm glad sleeping helped your headache. I've only ever had a couple of migraines in my life but they were pretty bad - I can't imagine dealing with them more often than that. Love the pic of your little dog sitting on Reiken!

MrsC, did the hubby make it home okay? Hope you guys are having some good family time.

Getting, thanks for the encouragement about the IUGR. I am so glad that we live in a time when medicine is advanced enough to really help these little babies! You were right about the steroid shot - it did sting, but I actually thought the PIO shots were worse!

So I had a great NST today - baby passed with flying colors. I have to go back and do another one tomorrow because I guess you have to do an NST any time you get a steroid injection and I have to do two of them 24 hours apart. So that's fine, but I am already getting a little burned out on all the trips to the hospital! I'm so glad I'm on summer vacation right now - I really don't think I could be working.

Happy Friday, everyone!


----------



## azlissie

Oh, and Michelle, I forgot to ask if your OB measures your fundal height at your appts? I'm pretty sure they can keep track of growth that way and by how your weight gain is going. I've actually lost weight (I had plenty to lose, but it's a little weird to have lost 5 lbs in 34 weeks!) so they've had a harder time telling if LO was growing appropriately. I'm sure your OB would schedule a scan if they were worried.


----------



## Lindsay18

AZ- so glad your testing is going well!!! That must be a pain having to go the hospital so often... Almost done though! Xoxo


----------



## michelle01

Thanks az! Yes, they are measuring that way and along with my weight; they've been telling me I have been measuring right on track and weight gain has been slow and steady. So based on that, then it sounds like all is good for me. Glad your appt went well and as much as the trips to the hospital are a pain, at least they are watching closely ;) 

Bomo - WOOHOO, that is awesome they all survived the thaw :) You will be PUPO soon :happydance:


----------



## anmlz86

Az- they haven't done any genetic testing on us, they really haven't even mentioned it.

Sorry for super short post, just on a short break at work.


----------



## MrsC8776

Jenn76 said:


> MrsC: Lol! That pic is almost exactly how Emma sleeps. I keep thinking the same thing that she looks uncomfortable and her head looks detached. And my doctor agreed that she was like that in my womb. They told me she has mild torticollis and it could affect the shape of her head. If we work on correcting it she will be fine but if not it could get worse and then she could need a helmet. Hence the chiropractor and if that doesn't work then I will go to physio with her. Good news is that she is already improving. It sounds like your Ava and my Emma could have been separated at birth, lol! Has your doctor said anything about Ava?
> 
> Mobaby: That's great that you are about to get started on your FET. I got my BFP last year with my July cycle so just think this time next year you will be on here sharing funny pics of your LO sleeping in weird positions. April is a great time of the year to have a baby you don't have to suffer through hot summer months while pregnant. I'm so happy for you.
> 
> Azlissie: Glad you had a great shower. Baby first aid kit.... Didn't think of that :dohh: I guess I need to go get one too!!! Great idea with the books.
> 
> Stinas: Glad to hear you got your appointment booked, good luck!! When do you leave for Vegas?? Have you been before? I know what you mean about the hating seeing pregnant ladies it seems like they are everywhere when you are TTC. Especially after what you went through it sucks to see someone carrying twins. I wonder how many people felt that way towards me when I was pregnant, lol! Don't worry that will be you soon enough. Same goes as what I said to Mobaby April is a great time to have a baby. This will be your time.

I didn't think to ask the dr about her sleeping position but I think I might bring it up on Tuesday at their 4 month appointment. I'm also going to be asking about all this crying. The mornings are good but I swear once 11am hits she just cries, eats and takes short naps until bed time. 



Stinas said:


> Jenn - I leave for Vegas July 22. I have been there twice before, last time was my 21st, so its been 8yrs now. I am going with DH, my brother and cousin, which will be her first time, so I am excited to get away from all the TTC madness.
> Well, when I saw the preg lady it stung, even more when I found out it was twins, but then when a min passed by I was like hmmmm....maybe she is a fellow IVFer? So just thinking she could have gone through all of this, made me feel better, not in a bad way, but you know what I mean. Like happy that she made it to the finish line lol
> 
> BOMO - Super excited about the lining news! :happydance: :flower::flower:
> 
> 
> Saline ultrasound was clear today! :happydance: She said it looks like I am going to ovulate now, so hopefully in 2 weeks I will get AF, start re occurring miscarriage blood panels, and go on BCP's. Looking like first week of Aug for FET. :happydance:




Stinas said:


> Angie - Thats wonderful news!!! Yeah, I would totally go with two! Heck, I was trying to convince my doc for three this round, but she said the last couple of time she did it recently, the ended up with triplets....last one is now 36wks. At this point, a healthy full term pregnancy/birth is my goal, so one two three, ill take it! :flower:
> 
> 
> Well...my levels are FINALLY at 0!! :happydance::happydance: Re occurring miscarriage bloods done! They said I am ovulating any day now, which bloods and all the EWCM proves it lol....AF should be here in about 2 weeks or so....then BCPs. Probably be on them for a while because she wants me to enjoy Vegas. She said when she put me out for D&C last things I said was "All I want is to be on a beach and have a drink in my hand" lol
> Im really starting to think she feels bad for me lol

Great news that the ultrasounds was clear and your levels are back at zero! Now time to move forward. :thumbup:



MoBaby said:


> Hey ladies thanks for asking about me. I'm doing okay. Just 1 month until transfer!! :) I need to call the new re who did recurrent miscarriage testing and see if anything came about before the transfer.
> 
> Bomo glad you are out of school! My dh teaches and he hates the politics also.
> As hope the pain goes away soon!
> Stinas yay for beta at 0. Have fun in Vegas!

Not much longer! The month will go by quickly. 



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> My spotting issues havent changed....rushed out of work today because it was a bit more than spotting...Doc put me out of work until next Wednesday....said he would just like me to rest and that resting should help with the bleeding....he mentioned this time what Lindsay had told me last time...subchronic bleeding (hopefully its spelled that way) he said it should be gone by 12weeks...I havent put a ticker cause as silly as it may sound I dont want to jinx anything....so Im going to wait a bit before I put one....I cant wait for this bleeding to stop...I want to enjoy everything.

I hope you are doing ok. Sorry to hear about all the spotting and bleeding. Just do your best to rest as much as possible. :hugs:



anmlz86 said:


> Hi there everyone! I was just wondering if I could join this thread since we have just recently jumped on the IVF train? Thanks!

Welcome! :hi: 



azlissie said:


> Well, no real good news for me today. Baby has dropped to the 10th percentile - his weight was estimated at 3lb9oz. Four weeks ago he was in the 32nd percentile & weighed 2lb13oz - he hasn't even gained a pound in 4 weeks. So now I'm officially diagnosed with IUGR and will be monitored even more. I'm going to get steroid injections tomorrow & Friday to help mature his lungs because it's looking like he'll be early. I just don't understand why this pregnancy has been so stressful! I'm worn out from being on edge all the time & tired of always getting bad news. The mfm at the clinic today was even talking about hospital bed rest but she's going to wait a little before recommending that. Another growth scan in two weeks & then we'll have a better idea but it's looking like he'll be delivered fairly soon.

:hugs: So sorry this pregnancy has been so rough for you. Once your little man is here all this will be forgotten in time. Fx for some weight gain soon. 



bubumaci said:


> Hi Ladies :howdy:
> Thank you so much for your thoughts, love, support. It has been much needed. I am not doing too well - still muddling through somehow. Remember that song "there's a hole in my heart, that can only be filled by you...."? Kinda how I feel :(
> But as I have seen on some FB posts and here - there are a couple of you who struggled through Father's Day (I felt so sorry!!) ... and life does go on, no matter how much it hurts.
> 
> There was one lady (who used to massage Mama and clean her and Grandma's flats) who said to me "you do know why she had to go, don't you?" - I answered, because that was what's in the big book of fate. She said "no - it is so that you can give birth to her"... I then said that she had better hurry up then...
> 
> Funeral on Friday was very lovely. Once everyone had left and I was alone with her plaque, that is when I seriously broke down (had to be on my own, couldn't let my feelings out with everybody around)... but shortly after pulled myself back together again to go up to Grandma.
> 
> Anmlz - welcome, as several ladies have said, you have found the best thread and greatest group of women you could have found! Good luck!!
> 
> Angie - I kept checking on here to find out how the eggies were doing. That is a fantastic retrieval report and I can't wait to hear today, how the fertilisation report is!!
> 
> Stinas... yay for getting to zero. I so feel with you about how you felt with the lady with twins ... and I haven't even had to suffer your loss! :hugs:
> 
> BOMO - :cheers: to PIO shots ;)
> 
> AZ - :hugs: to you sweetie! I have no idea what IUGR is?
> 
> AFM - DH and I have our next appt. with our doctor on July 3rd. Since the last transfer, I have had completely wonky cycles! Remember that I wasn't getting AF? Well on the Friday before I drove to Budapest, we had a quick appointment and she said that my lining wasn't as thick as it should be if I were pregnant, and that it looked like I would be ovulating that day or within the next couple of days ... Okaaayyyy... No period, but ovulating. Whatever :) Drove to Budapest on the Saturday, looked after Mama - and - on the Friday 31st (the day that Mama died, one week after the doctor said I was a couple of days from ovulation) - AF came. Normal flow, quite a lot of cramping... yup, she was there. So I figured that everything is completely screwed up ... OK ... queue next crazy sequence... 13th June (day before the funeral), I get my next heavy bleed - with full on cramping - so 12 days after the last bleed came.... So I have no clue where in my cycle I am meant to be. Have never experienced this type of thing. But fertility friend just entered this last bleed as part of this cycle. I started my CBFM, so I am taking it as day 9 of my cycle today...
> 
> This was not my first ICSI cycle, nor my first transfer - but the first time in my entire period-suffering life, that I have had something so weird and wonky! Even after all the treatments etc. I stayed regular. We shall see what doc has to say about it in a couple of weeks... xxx
> 
> All of you, whom I haven't mentioned - :hugs:

I agree with BOMO that the stress may be playing a big role in all this cycle stuff. Hopefully it will all sort it self out soon. :hugs:



never2late70 said:


> Well Dr H. Just called. Out of the 11 eggs, 8 were mature and out of the 8, 4 are progessing right on track. :thumbup:
> 
> I'm not gonna lie. At first I felt completely crushed. :cry: I really wanted some to freeze, but then I snapped right out of it! 4 is plenty :winkwink:
> It just takes one beautiful embryo, and I have 4 so far :happydance:
> 
> let go. Let God I say :hugs:

:happydance: 4 is great! It wont be long until you are PUPO! 



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> I just got an e-mail from my donor coordinator. . . All 6 eggs survived the thaw!! Last time only 4 did so that's better. I will find out tomorrow how many fertilized and when they are going to do the transfer (either Sunday or Tuesday). I am actually starting to have a little more faith in this cycle!!

:happydance: Congrats again on such a great thaw report! 



azlissie said:


> Bomo, great news about all 6 surviving the thaw! This is going to be it for you - everything is going so well. Can't wait to hear the fert report!
> 
> Angie, 4 embies is a great number! One (at least) will be your LO.  How are the PIO shots going?
> 
> Bubu, I'm so sorry for everything you've been through lately - it definitely seems like you've had more than your fair share of bad news. It will take you some time to heal but it is nice to think about your mom watching over you.
> 
> Welcome, anmlz! I didn't do the genetic testing so can't really help you there. Have you and DF been checked for being carriers for stuff like cystic fibrosis, etc? I used a donor and they screen them pretty closely for all genetic diseases so I didn't worry too much about those issues but now they're saying whatever's going on with my LO could be chromosomal and they want him tested after he's born so it might have been a good idea to do the testing beforehand.
> 
> Hi Sekky! How are you doing?
> 
> Lindsay, I'm glad sleeping helped your headache. I've only ever had a couple of migraines in my life but they were pretty bad - I can't imagine dealing with them more often than that. Love the pic of your little dog sitting on Reiken!
> 
> MrsC, did the hubby make it home okay? Hope you guys are having some good family time.
> 
> Getting, thanks for the encouragement about the IUGR. I am so glad that we live in a time when medicine is advanced enough to really help these little babies! You were right about the steroid shot - it did sting, but I actually thought the PIO shots were worse!
> 
> So I had a great NST today - baby passed with flying colors. I have to go back and do another one tomorrow because I guess you have to do an NST any time you get a steroid injection and I have to do two of them 24 hours apart. So that's fine, but I am already getting a little burned out on all the trips to the hospital! I'm so glad I'm on summer vacation right now - I really don't think I could be working.
> 
> Happy Friday, everyone!

Hubby did make it home ok. Its a huge time difference so it takes a while for him to adjust but we are doing good. 

I'm really glad your NST went well. All the trips to the hospital are a pain but it's for the best in the long run.


----------



## Lindsay18

Hey ladies... 
I am posting on behalf of Kathy (Prayin')
As you all know Kathy was dealing with some bleeding recently and was told that the baby was fine. She was put on bed rest for a week to let her body relax a bit. Unfortunately yesterday, she was experiencing contractions and tragically, lost her baby. She stayed overnight in the hospital, had the opportunity to hold and say goodbye to her angel, and was released to go home today. She was told that her body rejected the pregnancy and she will be following up with her clinic for additional bloodwork when she is ready. She's having a really hard time right now and doesn't know when she will be on, which is why she asked me to fill you all in. 
I'll give her all of your love and messages and will update you with any information...


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Oh no!!!! Please let her know I am thinking of her and will keep her in my prayers!!


----------



## anmlz86

Oh no! My thoughts go out to her. How far along was she? Hopefully an explanation can be found.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

I just heard from my clinic. All 6 eggs fertilized with ICSI. They will let me know tomorrow if they want to transfer on Sunday or Tuesday.


----------



## never2late70

Kathy: My heart is literally broken for you. I am so so sorry :cry: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lindsay18

BOMO- that's great!

Anmlz- she was about 10 weeks. It's very sad...


----------



## never2late70

BOMO: That is fantastic news! :happydance: I love that we are so close together this cycle! :hugs:

AZ: I am SOOOO happy to hear that your test went well. Hooray for summer break. Try to take it easy love. :thumbup:

ANML: No genetic testing done here either. :shrug:

Michelle: You look amazing! You have nothing to worry about in regards to weight gain! :winkwink:

MrsC: Is your hubby home yet?

Jenn: Love the FB photos of the twins. I can totally see their personalities coming through..Little hams :haha:

BUBU: Always thinking about you. :hugs:

Sekky: How are you holding up love? Any new plan of action in line? :hugs:

Mo: Whats shaking? :haha:

Mamli: Where are you? Whats new and exciting? :winkwink:

Getting: We need a Fia photo update. :flower:

Stinas: How are things? You start BCP again soon right?

Hello Everyone else. :hi: 

So question: My hubby has been away for 3 days. Longest time apart ever :dohh: I miss him terribly and have been dreaming of leaving work, getting home and jumping his bones! Is that ok? I mean with transfer in just 2 1/2 days away? I don't want to mess anything up, but man my husband is a hottie and I want him :haha:

Happy Friday my loves
<3 Angie


----------



## MoBaby

Bomo that is fantastic!

Omg I'm heartbroken for Kathy :(


----------



## michelle01

That is great Bomo!

Oh my gosh, my heart is breaking for Kathy. I cannot imagine what she is going through right now. Please tell her that I am thinking about her :hug:

Angie - I would say go for it before your ET ;)


----------



## MoBaby

Angie I actually read somewhere that sex the day before the transfer can improve pregnancy rates so go or it!

https://m.humrep.oxfordjournals.org/content/15/12/2653.full


----------



## GettingBroody

Oh my god, that is such awful news. Poor Kathy, I am gutted for her. I can only imagine how she must be feeling but please tell her she is in my thoughts... :hugs:


----------



## MrsC8776

Thank you Lindsay for letting us know. Please tell Kathy that I'm thinking of her and her little angel. I'm so sorry for her loss. I understand her needing a break and we will be here for her when she chooses to come back. :hugs:


----------



## Lindsay18

Ill absolutely pass on all the heartfelt messages. I'm sure she appreciates them!


----------



## bubumaci

... I am speechless... Kathy.... :hugs: :( :( I am so so sorry for your loss!! :(


----------



## azlissie

Kathy, I am so very sorry for your loss - I can't even imagine what you're going through right now, but know that our thoughts are with you. Please take care of yourself.

Bomo, glad to hear all 6 fertilized. Good luck with the transfer!

Angie, I think you'd be fine to make the most out of your hubby's return 

I went out and bought some preemie clothes tonight - not a lot, but I wanted to have something and feel like I was prepared. If things somehow turn around and I end up not needing them, that's awesome, but I don't want him to show up and his mommy hasn't even bothered to get him anything to wear! They are so tiny it freaks me out.


----------



## Jenn76

I am so heartbroken to hear the news about Kathy's little angel. :cry: My thoughts and prayers are with her and her family. Lindsay thanks for keeping us updated. 

Angie: I only had 3 fertilize and only two made it to day 5, so you are doing just great! :thumbup: As for :sex: go for it!! It's sweet that you miss your hubby so much. I'm the opposite I love my alone time. 

BOMO: Glad to hear all 6 are doing great! 

Azlissie: I hope you don't need the preemie clothes, I did the same thing. 

MrsC: My doctor doesn't say much about the crying. My day starts with them both in good moods up by 6. By 9 they are usually napping for three hours. From 12 on they are cranky, needy, sooky, etc. By 7-8pm they turn into screechers. There is a lot of crying everyday. It's tough so I know how you feel. How's DH? He must be happy to see the girls.


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn- agree with the appreciated alone time!

Reiken has had long spurts of the day with constant crying. Basically if he wasn't eating or sleeping he was crying. The last few days have been better. Hope it's over and was just a stage. 
DH has been really annoying me lately. He's been great doing the middle of the night feeding but when you come home from work, I should get some "free time". I'm still feeding, changing diapers etc. not every time but way too frequently. And the thing that's REALLY been pissing me off is the fact that I'm up at 4:30/5:00 on Saturdays and Sundays and he sleeps until 8:00+. How about offering to let me sleep in once in a blue moon?! Ugh sorry for venting but I know you girls will listen.


----------



## azlissie

Lindsay, I definitely think your DH should be stepping up a bit more. Maybe tomorrow morning when Reiken starts crying you can shove him out of bed and tell him it's his turn. It's really interesting how there's such a noticeable difference in the parental instincts of men and women - I guess now we know why the men don't carry the babies!

Jenn, the crying must be exhausting - you have the patience of a saint. I hope the 3 month mark brings some peace and contentment!

Everyone else, hope you have a great weekend!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Just popping in real quick as I need to get ready for my niece's 3rd bday party. . . got a call from my clinic. . . ALL 6 embryos are still growing strong! The embryologist recommends a day 5 transfer so my transfer will be Tuesday. I am scared, excited, nervous, and hopeful all rolled together!!

I hope you all are having a great weekend!


----------



## MoBaby

Bomo that's exciting! Yay!


----------



## never2late70

I'm still waiting for my progress report! :coffee::dohh:


----------



## Jenn76

Yeah BOMO!!!!! Sounds like this will be your time!!! :happydance:

Well put Azlissie!! Women definitely have more of a parental instinct.... Most of the time. 

Lindsay it is the same here. My DH knows how little sleep I get and he never offers me a break. On average I wake him one night a week to help me with the babies, every other night he sleeps. Everytime I complain about being tired he always responds with "I'm tired too" WTF! I have started demanding breaks, every night I get a long bubble bath while he watches the kids. I often think he feels that working all day is harder then staying home with the babies so he doesn't feel I need a break. I agree with Azlissie shove him out of bed!!! 

Angie: Can't wait to hear your update!!!


----------



## never2late70

All 4 of my babies are perfect 8 cell blasts! Two will be going into their momma to grow. I am beyond happy! Monday at 11:30!


----------



## Lindsay18

Angie and BOMO- yay!!! Monday and Tuesday will be so exciting!!!!!

Az and Jenn- agreed about the instinct!!! I don't want to make it seem like he never helps. He does the 2 am feeding every night but it would just be nice to sleep in once in a blue moon on the weekends. Even though he does the 2am one, I wake up pretty much for the duration of time that he's up. So I'm just as tired. 
Jenn- I know what you mean about him working a full day. I'm sorry but that's easier. He gets time away and we don't. We need our breaks too. He gets a break alllllll day! Ugh.


----------



## GettingBroody

BOMO - great news!!! Roll on Tuesday!! :D

Angie - I know I've already said it in your journal but yay!


----------



## MoBaby

Angie and bomo!!! Yay!!! :happydance:


----------



## anmlz86

That's awesome Angie and Bomo!! Super exciting!! Good luck with everything!!


----------



## Jenn76

Yeah Angie!!! So excited for you! :happydance:


----------



## never2late70

I can't believe I will finally be PUPO tomorrow after all of these years!

Happy Sunday loves!


----------



## azlissie

Angie, I am very excited for you! Best of luck with the transfer tomorrow - take good care of yourself and those embies!

Bomo, best of luck to you as well - I think you and Angie are both in the perfect position for this cycle. Can't wait to see your bfp!!


----------



## Likklegemz

Nevertolate, hope transfer goes smoothly and this time tomorrow you'll be PUPO! Yey!

Sorry for lack of personals, all I seem to be doing at the moment is sleep. First trimester is exhausting. Seeing midwife tomorrow, so will catch up with everything properly tomorrow 

Night all x x x


----------



## MoBaby

Angie: OMG I just realized this is your first (and last :) ) IVF transfer! EEK! So exciting!! SOooooooo close!!! OMG!! You have to update us ASAP hehehehe (I know you will). I will have to remember the timezone difference though! So excited for you!


----------



## Stinas

Kathy - Oh NO!!!!! Im soooo sorry! Tons of :hugs::hugs::hugs: Breaks my heart to hear this news. Just know we are all here for you!

BOMO - :happydance::happydance:

Angie - Good luck tom!! :happydance:


Hope everyone is doing well!!! NO news besides work here. Waiting for AF to start BCPs. blah blah boringggg!


----------



## MrsC8776

azlissie said:


> Kathy, I am so very sorry for your loss - I can't even imagine what you're going through right now, but know that our thoughts are with you. Please take care of yourself.
> 
> Bomo, glad to hear all 6 fertilized. Good luck with the transfer!
> 
> Angie, I think you'd be fine to make the most out of your hubby's return
> 
> I went out and bought some preemie clothes tonight - not a lot, but I wanted to have something and feel like I was prepared. If things somehow turn around and I end up not needing them, that's awesome, but I don't want him to show up and his mommy hasn't even bothered to get him anything to wear! They are so tiny it freaks me out.

Premie clothes are tiny! Ava was in them for quite awhile. I look back at the outfits and can hardly believe she actually wore them. Its better to have them and not need them. We didn't have any and my wonderful husband went out while the girls were in the NICU and bought what he could find. Actually he came back with premie clothes for the whole NICU. Hopefully you won't need them!



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Just popping in real quick as I need to get ready for my niece's 3rd bday party. . . got a call from my clinic. . . ALL 6 embryos are still growing strong! The embryologist recommends a day 5 transfer so my transfer will be Tuesday. I am scared, excited, nervous, and hopeful all rolled together!!
> 
> I hope you all are having a great weekend!

I know I already said it but congrats again! I can't wait to hear how Tuesday goes!! 



never2late70 said:


> All 4 of my babies are perfect 8 cell blasts! Two will be going into their momma to grow. I am beyond happy! Monday at 11:30!

Good luck tomorrow! I'm excited for your update! Are you going with one or two?


----------



## never2late70

Thank you! 2 babies :)


----------



## Jenn76

Good Luck today Angie!!!!! :dust:


----------



## honeycheeks

kathy - I m so broken to hear the bad news. Take your time to heal and grieve. Know that we are always here by your side, supporting you through everything.

Good luck angie and BOMO.

I am quite busy studying for my finals. Time will fly, I hope and August will soon be here.


----------



## bubumaci

Angie - thinking of you today Honey!! :dust:
BOMO - tomorrow.... :)

How exciting for you ladies.

Kathy... sending you hugs of strength! :hugs:


----------



## Lindsay18

Angie- woke up thinking of you at 5am this morning:) so excited for you girl!!!


----------



## michelle01

Good luck Angie and BOMO!!!

I had a long, exhausting weekend. My DH and I emptied both rooms for our carpet that came on Saturday; that took 3.5 hours to install, then put the rooms back together. Well DS's room was just painted, so still a little disaster going on. I was sooooo physically exhausted and tired Saturday night that I was in pain; back, lower abdomen and just couldn't even walk anymore. Woke up yesterday not feeling good :( I even laid down with DS for a nap and woke up to vomitting...UGH! Today I am home working as I felt like I got hit by a mac truck; head is pounding, feeling sick to my stomach...WTH! DS's bday party is Saturday and I don't have time to be this sick. My lower ab area still really hurts, so I am trying to take it easy; just hope this starts to heal up for me.

Hope everyone else had a great weekend!


----------



## never2late70

Thank you all so much! Just 3 more hours until transfer :happydance:

Michelle I hope you feel better soon.:winkwink:

Kathy thinking about you. :hugs:


----------



## azlissie

Today is the big day, Angie!!! Can't wait to hear how your transfer goes. When will you know if the other two can be frozen? So exciting!

Bomo, I'm sure you're getting very excited for tomorrow! Any more updates on the status of your embies? Good luck!!

Michelle, that sounds awful - I'm sorry you're in pain and not feeling well. Hopefully a couple days of taking it easy will help. I guess now you have a good reason to make someone else do all the heavy lifting!

Getting ready to head off for NST #6 - blah. I have an OB appt Weds so I am putting together a list of questions for her - my biggest concern is reading about IUGR and the single umbilical artery being linked to stillbirth so I want to find out about that. Ugh - I'm so tired of the stress!


----------



## Mamali

Awww Kathy am so sorry, my heart breaks for you dear :hugs:. Know we are all here for you when need us.

Bubu welcome back dear :hugs:.

Angie am so excited for you, eek :happydance:. Everything sounds amazing, wish you all the best and :dust: to you.

Bomo can't wait for tomorrow, fingers crossed for you dear :hugs: and :dust: to you.

Azlissie how are you? sorry about the IUGR, you'll give birth to a healthy baby dear God's willing :hugs:.

Mommas in the house hope your LOs are doing great, :hugs: and :kiss: to them.

Anmlz welcome, the ladies here are wonderful and supportive, wish you all the best in your cycle.

sorry if i missed anyone, but hope everyone is doing great.

Afm, had my last scan on thursday with my ivf clinic and am moving on now to my OBY/GYN. AM 14 weeks already, can't believe how time flies.


----------



## GettingBroody

Do any of you follow Phantoms journal? She posted this link to a blog a woman wrote about surrogacy & egg donation. Crazy stuff!!! :shock: :growlmad:

The New Prostitution; Surrogate Pregnancy

If it's not Prostitution, Take the Money Out of It


----------



## GettingBroody

Angie, are you PUPO yet?!! :coffee:


----------



## never2late70

HI everybody :flower: I AM PUPO WITH A SINGLE LITTLE LOVE!

I'm a little woozy from the valium, but wanted to check I. So we got to the clinic and to our surprise all 4 of our embryos turned out to be grade AA hatching blasts! :happydance: He strongly advised us against putting back two, because they were so perfect. He is so confident that he said if God forbid, this transfer didn't work out he will pay for the FET transfer in late July early August. :happydance: 
I posted some pictures of my husband and I at the clinic and of our 4 beautiful embryos on FB. We are also posting the entire transfer on video on FB. We cannot figure out how to get the pictures and video on here..He's going to try to upload the video to youtube and post the link on here..

Feel free to find me on facebook if you like Angela Evans Tucson Arizona. My profile picture is of my grandson, but I may change it to our embryo. Dr says we can start home testing after 7 days, and the official blood draw is on July 8th..

Naptime and then back to work tomorrow!
Prayers always welcome <3Angie


----------



## Lindsay18

Angie- I know I already commented on FB, but I can't tell you how excited I am for you!!! You deserve it!!! Xoxo


----------



## never2late70

https://youtu.be/ogz9_k94YeQ

The link to our transfer video <3


----------



## bubumaci

Angie - I am thrilled for you! That is wonderful that all four have developed so perfectly!! xxx


----------



## GettingBroody

Woohoooooo!!! Congrats Angie!! :dance:

BOMO - you're next! :D


----------



## azlissie

Angie, huge congrats!! Sounds like you've got some perfect little babies! I'm so happy for you. 

Good luck tomorrow, Bomo!

So guess where I am? I've been admitted to L&D and have officially started the induction process. My amniotic fluid level was low this morning so they ran some labs. My liver enzymes were all messed up which apparently is an early sign of pre-eclampsia. My OB decided to induce right away so started the cervadil about an hour ago. Just had a consult with a NICU dr who answered a lot of questions for me. I'm so glad I got the steroids last week! I can't believe he'll be here tomorrow - my August Leo has turned into a June cancer!! Such a crazy day - I'm a stressed out mess but I know we'll be we'll taken care of. I'll update you guys when I get the chance!


----------



## MoBaby

Az good luck!! What a crazy day!


----------



## Jenn76

OMG Azlissie!!!! Everything will be okay he has baked long enough. Good Luck with your birth, keep us posted. I hope it goes smoothly. You will be in my thoughts. 

Congrats Angie!!!!!!! :happydance: so happy for you!!! 

Broody: can't wait to check those out.


----------



## never2late70

AZ youre in great hands!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Oh my goodness Az... I'm thinking of you and your little man!! Keep us posted!


----------



## GettingBroody

Az - good luck!! Your little boy will be in the best of hands. He just wanted to meet his mama a bit earlier than planned! :hugs: Can't wait to hear all about him!


----------



## Lindsay18

Az- ahhhhh! Oh my goodness how exciting!!! He just wants to keep you on your toes from day 1. So exciting girl! Can't wait to hear an update!!! Xoxoxo


----------



## anmlz86

Good luck Az!!

Angie- That's such an awesome video! Didn't realize there were so many IVF videos on youtube!

Good luck ladies!!


----------



## never2late70

BOMO: Tomorrow is the big day! Praying that you have a smooth, relaxing and happy experience like we did today :hugs:


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Thank you!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

michelle01 said:


> Good luck Angie and BOMO!!!
> 
> I had a long, exhausting weekend. My DH and I emptied both rooms for our carpet that came on Saturday; that took 3.5 hours to install, then put the rooms back together. Well DS's room was just painted, so still a little disaster going on. I was sooooo physically exhausted and tired Saturday night that I was in pain; back, lower abdomen and just couldn't even walk anymore. Woke up yesterday not feeling good :( I even laid down with DS for a nap and woke up to vomitting...UGH! Today I am home working as I felt like I got hit by a mac truck; head is pounding, feeling sick to my stomach...WTH! DS's bday party is Saturday and I don't have time to be this sick. My lower ab area still really hurts, so I am trying to take it easy; just hope this starts to heal up for me.
> 
> Hope everyone else had a great weekend!

I hope you feel better soon. Sounds like you really over did it. :hugs:



Mamali said:


> Awww Kathy am so sorry, my heart breaks for you dear :hugs:. Know we are all here for you when need us.
> 
> Bubu welcome back dear :hugs:.
> 
> Angie am so excited for you, eek :happydance:. Everything sounds amazing, wish you all the best and :dust: to you.
> 
> Bomo can't wait for tomorrow, fingers crossed for you dear :hugs: and :dust: to you.
> 
> Azlissie how are you? sorry about the IUGR, you'll give birth to a healthy baby dear God's willing :hugs:.
> 
> Mommas in the house hope your LOs are doing great, :hugs: and :kiss: to them.
> 
> Anmlz welcome, the ladies here are wonderful and supportive, wish you all the best in your cycle.
> 
> sorry if i missed anyone, but hope everyone is doing great.
> 
> Afm, had my last scan on thursday with my ivf clinic and am moving on now to my OBY/GYN. AM 14 weeks already, can't believe how time flies.

Congrats on moving to an OB and 14 weeks!! 



never2late70 said:


> HI everybody :flower: I AM PUPO WITH A SINGLE LITTLE LOVE!
> 
> I'm a little woozy from the valium, but wanted to check I. So we got to the clinic and to our surprise all 4 of our embryos turned out to be grade AA hatching blasts! :happydance: He strongly advised us against putting back two, because they were so perfect. He is so confident that he said if God forbid, this transfer didn't work out he will pay for the FET transfer in late July early August. :happydance:
> I posted some pictures of my husband and I at the clinic and of our 4 beautiful embryos on FB. We are also posting the entire transfer on video on FB. We cannot figure out how to get the pictures and video on here..He's going to try to upload the video to youtube and post the link on here..
> 
> Feel free to find me on facebook if you like Angela Evans Tucson Arizona. My profile picture is of my grandson, but I may change it to our embryo. Dr says we can start home testing after 7 days, and the official blood draw is on July 8th..
> 
> Naptime and then back to work tomorrow!
> Prayers always welcome <3Angie

Congrats on being PUPO!!! Fx for you! 

Hubby and I decided to take a break from facebook for a little while so thank you for posting the video here. 



azlissie said:


> Angie, huge congrats!! Sounds like you've got some perfect little babies! I'm so happy for you.
> 
> Good luck tomorrow, Bomo!
> 
> So guess where I am? I've been admitted to L&D and have officially started the induction process. My amniotic fluid level was low this morning so they ran some labs. My liver enzymes were all messed up which apparently is an early sign of pre-eclampsia. My OB decided to induce right away so started the cervadil about an hour ago. Just had a consult with a NICU dr who answered a lot of questions for me. I'm so glad I got the steroids last week! I can't believe he'll be here tomorrow - my August Leo has turned into a June cancer!! Such a crazy day - I'm a stressed out mess but I know we'll be we'll taken care of. I'll update you guys when I get the chance!

:hugs: to you and your LO. I hope all is well before, during and after delivery. Thinking of you! 

BOMO~ Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Mamali

Congrats on being PUPO Angie :happydance::happydance:, everything sounds perfect, FX for you dear.

BOMO you are next, good luck hun :hugs:.

Oh my Az, praying everything goes smoothly for you dear, wish you all the best :hugs:.

Getting how is little miss Fia doing?

Michelle so sorry you are in pains, i guess you really need to put your feet up and have some rest. how is your DS doing?


----------



## azlissie

Dawson Louis made his appearance Monday night at exactly 10:00pm. He wasn't tolerating the contractions well so the decision was made to do a c-section very quickly - the whole day is kind of a blur. He weighs 3lb 6oz and is 15 inches long - he's the tiniest baby I've ever seen in person! The cleft is fairly large & does involve the palate so we'll see how he does with feeding but he's not on oxygen so that's great. No pics yet but soon!! Thanks for the thoughts & prayers!


----------



## Mamali

Congratulations Az, wish you a qick recovery and :hugs: to little baby Dawson.


----------



## bubumaci

Congratulations AZ - wishing you a speedy recovery and a huge welcome to Dawson!! :hugs:


----------



## Lindsay18

Az- yay for baby Dawson!!!! What a peanut:). So glad he's doing well. Hope everything goes well with feeding! Keep us updated and post pics ASAP!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats az!!!

Bomo today is the big day!!!!! Yay!!!


----------



## Jenn76

Congrats Azlissie! Great to hear he is breathing well on his own. Hope all is well with you, rest up!! 

Michelle: I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## GettingBroody

:hugs: Congratulations Az!!!!!! :dance: And a huge welcome to baby Dawson!!!! :D Can't wait to see photos of him!! That's fantastic that he is breathing on his own :thumbup: If you have any NICU related questions let me know! :flower:

Good luck today BOMO!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

BOMO- so anxious to hear how your transfer went!!! Xoxo


----------



## anmlz86

Congrats azlissie! How awesome to welcome your little one into the world! 

Bomo- good luck!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Congrats Az... Welcome baby Dawson!!! I'm so glad to hear he is breathing on his own. I can't wait to see pics!

Michelle, I hope you are feeling better today!

Hi everyone!! Thank you all for your positivity and encouragement. In a little over 8 hours I will be Pupo! 

I hope you all have a great day, I will let you know how it goes!


----------



## michelle01

Congrats az!!! I cannot wait to see pictures; I am sure he is just perfect ;) Rest up, sounds like you had a heck of a ride yesterday!

BOMO - GOOD LUCK today ;)

Angie - So excited for you; loved the video :)

I felt better last night then woke up this morning feeling like crap all over again :( I don't know what the heck is going on; probably just the stress and worn out from the housework going on and planning Tyler's party. Tyler isn't feeling well either; think we have a stomach bug going on between the two of us. He was home with me yesterday complaining his tummy hurts and had diahhrea.


----------



## Lindsay18

Awww Michelle! I hope you both feel better ASAP!! Rest up!!


----------



## never2late70

AZ: Welcome to the world baby Dawson :happydance:

Michelle: I hope you feel better soon love. :hugs:

So I had planned on taking yesterday and today off of work, but since the Dr said resume normal activity, I figured why sit home going crazy when I can be at work getting paid to go crazy. Plus the day will pass faster :thumbup:

I cannot wait to start symptom spotting :haha: What did you have as signs and or symptoms in this dreaded TWW?

Happy Tuesday loves!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Haha, when are you going to test Angie?


----------



## GettingBroody

So exciting Angie!!! From 6dpo I had tiny pinching sensations and very vivid dreams. The evening of 11dpo I had a really sore throat, cramps and awful pains in my legs...(leg pains are my usual af signal but these were much worse than normal) That was it, no increased cm or any of the usual symptoms you read about. Sending you buckets of sticky dust!!!! :dust:


----------



## never2late70

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Haha, when are you going to test Angie?


I am probably goint to start POAS Sunday or Monday and everyday after that until my beta on the 5th!! :haha:


----------



## never2late70

BOMO: I am anxiously awaiting your transfer report! :coffee:


----------



## Lindsay18

Angie- you crack me up! I didn't really have any symptoms except sore boobs - :)

BOMO- been thinking about you all day! Can't wait to hear!


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies i know I havent been on-super busy!! BUT wow so much has happened-cant wait to hear news from you BOMO.

AZ WOW he is a tiny litter man-congrats and I hope he continues to grow beautifully and feed well for you! Keep us updated!! =) 

Angie-getting so close to your possible BFP cant wait for you to test!!!!

Hope all others are well-Liam is fantastic-nto sure if I mentioned previously but he has been diagnosed with Torticollis and rounded feet and lower legs-so possible bowing-he is getting physical therapy 1-2 times a week-has not started yet but he got his evaluation yesterday and was signed a physical therapist today! He also still has a crooked jaw which makes feeding painful on my right side so he is going to need to get checked by an ent doctor for his jaw alignment I hope he will grow out of it!


----------



## Lindsay18

Almost - so good to hear from you. Hoping Liam will come out strong from his PT and ENT!!! I'm sure he will!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Posting for BOMO!!!

Here are her sweet embies: Itsy and Bitsy:)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Thank you Lindsay!


----------



## never2late70

Hi Kayla!!! 

Beautiful embies Bomo!

Im so dang sleepy all time..yawn...oh and gassy..lol


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

I figured out how to post from my phone... Got the picture up in my journal.


----------



## MrsC8776

azlissie said:


> Dawson Louis made his appearance Monday night at exactly 10:00pm. He wasn't tolerating the contractions well so the decision was made to do a c-section very quickly - the whole day is kind of a blur. He weighs 3lb 6oz and is 15 inches long - he's the tiniest baby I've ever seen in person! The cleft is fairly large & does involve the palate so we'll see how he does with feeding but he's not on oxygen so that's great. No pics yet but soon!! Thanks for the thoughts & prayers!

Congrats!! I hope you are recovering well and you are able to spend some time with your little man. Sounds like he's doing good so thats a plus to all the craziness you have been through. I can't wait to see pics! 



michelle01 said:


> Congrats az!!! I cannot wait to see pictures; I am sure he is just perfect ;) Rest up, sounds like you had a heck of a ride yesterday!
> 
> BOMO - GOOD LUCK today ;)
> 
> Angie - So excited for you; loved the video :)
> 
> I felt better last night then woke up this morning feeling like crap all over again :( I don't know what the heck is going on; probably just the stress and worn out from the housework going on and planning Tyler's party. Tyler isn't feeling well either; think we have a stomach bug going on between the two of us. He was home with me yesterday complaining his tummy hurts and had diahhrea.

I hope you feel better soon! 



never2late70 said:


> AZ: Welcome to the world baby Dawson :happydance:
> 
> Michelle: I hope you feel better soon love. :hugs:
> 
> So I had planned on taking yesterday and today off of work, but since the Dr said resume normal activity, I figured why sit home going crazy when I can be at work getting paid to go crazy. Plus the day will pass faster :thumbup:
> 
> I cannot wait to start symptom spotting :haha: What did you have as signs and or symptoms in this dreaded TWW?
> 
> Happy Tuesday loves!

:haha: Honestly I was just really emotional and bitchy. Sorry but it's true! Also I remember waking up at 3am constantly. Not for any reason either. Just all the sudden wide awake. That was lovely! 



almosthere said:


> Hi ladies i know I havent been on-super busy!! BUT wow so much has happened-cant wait to hear news from you BOMO.
> 
> AZ WOW he is a tiny litter man-congrats and I hope he continues to grow beautifully and feed well for you! Keep us updated!! =)
> 
> Angie-getting so close to your possible BFP cant wait for you to test!!!!
> 
> Hope all others are well-Liam is fantastic-nto sure if I mentioned previously but he has been diagnosed with Torticollis and rounded feet and lower legs-so possible bowing-he is getting physical therapy 1-2 times a week-has not started yet but he got his evaluation yesterday and was signed a physical therapist today! He also still has a crooked jaw which makes feeding painful on my right side so he is going to need to get checked by an ent doctor for his jaw alignment I hope he will grow out of it!

I hope everything urns out ok and your LO gets the care he needs. I'm sure it will all be corrected though and he will grow out of it. 

BOMO~ Congrats on being PUPO!!! 

AFM~ the girls had their 4 month check up today. Everything went great. We talked about Ava's crying/screaming non stop for the first time today. He told me I shouldn't have been just dealing with it for all this time and how unhealthy it is for all of us. He switched her formula to smiliac Alimentum. This stuff smells horrible! It's suppose to help with colic but he did say she should be past the age of colic. That all depends on if you go by due date or birth date. :shrug: The crying for hours at a time can really get to a person. So as of right now I'm willing to try anything. Emma is doing good. She started reflux meds for her breathing issues and all the sudden started vomiting every where. He said to stop all the meds and we will see where we are in a week. Poor girl wasn't even throwing up before the meds and now she is. Other than that he said some of their development is at a 6 month old level for milestones! :happydance:


----------



## Jenn76

Angie: Not much for me just really felt tired, tightness in my abs as if I did sit ups and my boobs felt fuller not sore by 4 days after transfer. I got my BFP on a FRER on 5dp5dt. Transfer was on a Monday BFP was on Saturday. Good Luck with your testing. 

Kayla: Emma has torticollis as well. My dr wanted me to go to physio if things don't improve on their own. I'm going to a chiropractor for now and it seems to be helping. I hope you have great results from physio. Sorry about the jaw I hope it does correct itself. 

BOMO: Great looking Embabies!!! Congrats on being PUPO!!!

MrsC: I hope the new formula helps, might have to try that myself if it works for you. Poor little Emma, it sucks to see them throwing up. Chris spits up a lot often power pukes and I feel so bad for him although it never phases him. Great news on the milestones smart little girls you have there.


----------



## almosthere

mrs-glad the check uo went wel!

BOMO-yay possible twinsies-beautiful embryos!!!

thanks ladies-95% of "packaging issues" as my dr. said it is called fix on their own within a year-just trying to be proactive so i ave no regrets or what ifs if it did not correct itself in that first year!


----------



## never2late70

MrsC: It's so funny you should mention waking up like that! Yesterday I woke up at 5:27am wide awake, and this morning at 5:24am. Wide awake and desperate for sugar/cinnamon toast! :haha: It was the best tasting toast ever! I am so happing that the check up went well and that you may have some help figuring out why your little lovey crys so much :thumbup: My youngest had the worst gas pains all the way up to 3 months old!

Jenn: I am so tired all of the time and feel tiny little tugs right above the pubic area. I am going to test in on Sunday first 6DP 5DT :happydance:

Lindsay: I am anxious to hear if you kick the hubby out of the bed this weekend..:haha: 

AZ: Your Dawson is a doll! I'm sure he will start feeding soon. How does the process to fix his palate go? Congrats momma! :hugs:

Michelle: Are you feeling any better? 

Kayla: Liam is adorable and I'm sure everything will work itself out in time.

BOMO: Beautiful embies :hugs:

Kathy: Thinking about you doll. Do you have any frosties or plans of starting again? This is so tough ..:hugs:

:hi: Sekky, Mamli, BUBU, MO , Stinas, Anmls, Likkl, and all my other lovelies!

AFM: Well its 2dtp5dt and I am a symptom spotting freak! Waking up too early, being ready to pass out sitting up at any given moment. Gassy. Mild headaches. I would say boob soreness but they were like that before transfer..lol Tiny little tugs in my abd and now slight lower back pain!
STICK :dust:LITTLE LOVE, STICK!

<3
Angie


----------



## michelle01

MrsC - Glad the check up went well and hopefully with the dr's help you can get things to a point of no screaming! My ped dr had Tyler try that formula when he was having his reflux issues; it was nasty and he actually hated it!

Kayla - My DS had torticollis and went to therapy and all was good after that. Hopefully his jaw corrects itself too!

Hi Angie :) Feeling better for sure, but stressed with work today...just never seems to end! I think I am getting at that point of just ready to be home for leave! I have all fingers, toes, etc... crossed for your sticky bean :)


----------



## MrsC8776

Ava does hate it and I seriously don't blame her. This stuff is nasty! The smell is stuck in my nose so knowing she has to drink it makes me feel bad. She won't take it straight so I'm having to mix it. It's been a fight to get her to eat this morning but something has to work and I'm hoping this is it.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hi everyone... Just a quick check in as I'm out running errands and in the car on my phone. Just heard from my clinic... None of the 3 remaining embryos made it to being frozen.


----------



## Jenn76

What?! Really I would have thought the early blast would be okay to freeze???? Sorry to hear that BOMO! You're not going to need them anyway since you are going to have twins this time! :dust:


----------



## never2late70

MrsC8776 said:


> Ava does hate it and I seriously don't blame her. This stuff is nasty! The smell is stuck in my nose so knowing she has to drink it makes me feel bad. She won't take it straight so I'm having to mix it. It's been a fight to get her to eat this morning but something has to work and I'm hoping this is it.

Poor girl, so did they change her formula because they think the other one irritated her belly? :nope:



BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Hi everyone... Just a quick check in as I'm out running errands and in the car on my phone. Just heard from my clinic... None of the 3 remaining embryos made it to being frozen.

What!! Agree with Jenn, I really thought the early blast would have been fine.
Really though, you will be just fine with the blast you have inside :hugs: 



Jenn76 said:


> What?! Really I would have thought the early blast would be okay to freeze???? Sorry to hear that BOMO! You're not going to need them anyway since you are going to have twins this time! :dust:

AGREED :thumbup:


----------



## Jenn76

I hate the smell of formula as it is so I can't imagine how bad that stuff must be. I've switched Chris to 100% formula for the past week to see if that helps his tummy issues and he seems somewhat better. Unfortuately his poop's are now nasty :wacko: Chalk that up to another benefit of breast milk, less stinky poop's, lol! I feel sorry for poor little Ava, hopefully this does work. 

I think I'm done trying stuff. I've bought every colic medicine available, and none of it works. The crying is starting to get better but the sleeping is still bad. I really do think it's a conspiracy. I've been up since 3am and these babies will not sleep. They have been refusing their swings lately, and won't sleep in their crib during the day. So basically they fall asleep in my arms and when I try to transfer them they wake. I don't know how people can go back to work so early and function. Thank god I have a year off! Please let these babies start sleeping through the night before my year is up.


----------



## Stinas

Mamali - Yay for moving to your OB!!!

Angie - Congrats on being PUPO!! :flower: I had no symptoms besides gas lol

Bomo - Congrats on being PUPO!!!! :happydance:

azlissie - Congrats!! Yayyy!!! 

MrsC - I hope the new formula works! Yay for DH being home!!!


----------



## azlissie

Angie and Bomo, hope the TWW goes quickly for you both! Your embies look great and I can't wait to hear about your BFPs!!

Almost, Liam is adorable! Sorry to hear about the jaw thing and torticolis (?) but I'm sure everything will work out. How are you adjusting to mommyhood?

MrsC, I'm glad to hear your dr is going to try to help your girls feel better! The constant crying definitely doesn't seem right.

Hello to everyone else!

The past couple of days have been a complete whirlwind and it's just now kind of hitting me that I had a baby two days ago! The whole thing happened so quickly and was so scary - I was really afraid for Dawson. After they started me on cervadil I started getting contractions really fast and strong, just one right on top of the other and I could barely stand it. When they checked me after 5 hours, I was only a fingertip dilated but 50% effaced. Suddenly, Dawson's heart rate started dropping really bad after each contraction. My room filled up with like 5 nurses and a doctor, and they were putting me on oxygen and trying to find the baby's heart rate and I just panicked. They took the cervadil out to stop the contractions and decided to start my epidural because my blood pressure was really high. Well, the epi lowered my blood pressure but then Dawson started decelerating really bad again and once more my room filled up with people. All of a sudden I was being prepped for a c-section and signing consent forms - I couldn't even begin to comprehend what was going on. The section happened pretty fast and Dawson came out completely blue and not breathing - watching the NICU docs work on him while I was being sewn up was the scariest thing I've ever gone through. They took him away immediately and all I knew about him was that he weighed 3 lbs and 6 ozs. It turns out I had a horrible placenta - my OB said it could fit in the palm of her hand! His cord was way too short and the placenta looked about 42 weeks old - I have no idea what happened to cause that but he would have never made it to 40 weeks.

So my baby boy is here and I'm still in shock. He does have a pretty severe cleft lip and palate so they are feeding him via tube right now. He has started getting breast milk, though, so that's good. The awesome thing is that he's breathing on his own with no problems - he's never had oxygen after that initial use to get him going. He has a tiny hole in his heart but they are pretty confident that will close up over the next couple of weeks. He also has this thing where the hole for his urethra at the tip of his penis is too low so he'll need to see a urologist at some point, but they don't seem horribly concerned about that. And his right ear is kind of misshapen for some reason and his chin is recessed. They're doing lots of tests and ultrasounds, and they're sending out blood samples for a chromosome test to see if there's a reason for all of these issues. But I think he's absolutely perfect the way he is - I love his tiny face. He's pretty strong for an IUGR preemie and the NICU people seem confident that he'll end up thriving and doing really well, but I'm so scared for him. And I hate the fact that I'll be getting discharged on Friday and he's going to have to stay here for who knows how long. All I can do is pump for him and leave everything else up to the amazing NICU staff and it makes me feel powerless. This is just so different from the way I imagined things turning out that I'm having a hard time dealing with the shock.

Anyway, here are a couple more pics of my cutie - I haven't posted any on FB where you can see the cleft yet because I haven't told everyone about that.
 



Attached Files:







Dawson1.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 30









Dawson3.jpg
File size: 80.4 KB
Views: 42









Dawson4.jpg
File size: 77.8 KB
Views: 39


----------



## MrsC8776

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> Hi everyone... Just a quick check in as I'm out running errands and in the car on my phone. Just heard from my clinic... None of the 3 remaining embryos made it to being frozen.

The two you have on board are going to be the ones that give you your forever baby/babies! 



Jenn76 said:


> I hate the smell of formula as it is so I can't imagine how bad that stuff must be. I've switched Chris to 100% formula for the past week to see if that helps his tummy issues and he seems somewhat better. Unfortuately his poop's are now nasty :wacko: Chalk that up to another benefit of breast milk, less stinky poop's, lol! I feel sorry for poor little Ava, hopefully this does work.
> 
> I think I'm done trying stuff. I've bought every colic medicine available, and none of it works. The crying is starting to get better but the sleeping is still bad. I really do think it's a conspiracy. I've been up since 3am and these babies will not sleep. They have been refusing their swings lately, and won't sleep in their crib during the day. So basically they fall asleep in my arms and when I try to transfer them they wake. I don't know how people can go back to work so early and function. Thank god I have a year off! Please let these babies start sleeping through the night before my year is up.

Sorry to hear the sleep isn't getting any better. I really hope something works for you soon. What kind of formula did you switch to? As you know I always have to walk Ava to sleep. When I put her down I have to hold her like that for a minute until she falls back asleep. It's a pain but it works for a little while.

I've figured out what it smells like... rotten cheese. :sick: I'm mixing half and half at the moment. It's been a day of struggling but she's finally drinking it.:thumbup: 



azlissie said:


> Angie and Bomo, hope the TWW goes quickly for you both! Your embies look great and I can't wait to hear about your BFPs!!
> 
> Almost, Liam is adorable! Sorry to hear about the jaw thing and torticolis (?) but I'm sure everything will work out. How are you adjusting to mommyhood?
> 
> MrsC, I'm glad to hear your dr is going to try to help your girls feel better! The constant crying definitely doesn't seem right.
> 
> Hello to everyone else!
> 
> The past couple of days have been a complete whirlwind and it's just now kind of hitting me that I had a baby two days ago! The whole thing happened so quickly and was so scary - I was really afraid for Dawson. After they started me on cervadil I started getting contractions really fast and strong, just one right on top of the other and I could barely stand it. When they checked me after 5 hours, I was only a fingertip dilated but 50% effaced. Suddenly, Dawson's heart rate started dropping really bad after each contraction. My room filled up with like 5 nurses and a doctor, and they were putting me on oxygen and trying to find the baby's heart rate and I just panicked. They took the cervadil out to stop the contractions and decided to start my epidural because my blood pressure was really high. Well, the epi lowered my blood pressure but then Dawson started decelerating really bad again and once more my room filled up with people. All of a sudden I was being prepped for a c-section and signing consent forms - I couldn't even begin to comprehend what was going on. The section happened pretty fast and Dawson came out completely blue and not breathing - watching the NICU docs work on him while I was being sewn up was the scariest thing I've ever gone through. They took him away immediately and all I knew about him was that he weighed 3 lbs and 6 ozs. It turns out I had a horrible placenta - my OB said it could fit in the palm of her hand! His cord was way too short and the placenta looked about 42 weeks old - I have no idea what happened to cause that but he would have never made it to 40 weeks.
> 
> So my baby boy is here and I'm still in shock. He does have a pretty severe cleft lip and palate so they are feeding him via tube right now. He has started getting breast milk, though, so that's good. The awesome thing is that he's breathing on his own with no problems - he's never had oxygen after that initial use to get him going. He has a tiny hole in his heart but they are pretty confident that will close up over the next couple of weeks. He also has this thing where the hole for his urethra at the tip of his penis is too low so he'll need to see a urologist at some point, but they don't seem horribly concerned about that. And his right ear is kind of misshapen for some reason and his chin is recessed. They're doing lots of tests and ultrasounds, and they're sending out blood samples for a chromosome test to see if there's a reason for all of these issues. But I think he's absolutely perfect the way he is - I love his tiny face. He's pretty strong for an IUGR preemie and the NICU people seem confident that he'll end up thriving and doing really well, but I'm so scared for him. And I hate the fact that I'll be getting discharged on Friday and he's going to have to stay here for who knows how long. All I can do is pump for him and leave everything else up to the amazing NICU staff and it makes me feel powerless. This is just so different from the way I imagined things turning out that I'm having a hard time dealing with the shock.
> 
> Anyway, here are a couple more pics of my cutie - I haven't posted any on FB where you can see the cleft yet because I haven't told everyone about that.

He is beautiful! I'm so sorry you had such a scary birth experience. It will take some time to get all the emotions out over that but it will pass. It does get better. :hugs: Sounds like you have a great team of dr's working on your little man. Are you far from the NICU when you go home? Sometimes they have places you can stay at no charge to be closer to the hospital. I know for us they let us stay at the hospital with the girls even after I was discharged. It's worth asking about if you haven't already.


----------



## never2late70

Lisa: just said a prayer,and will continue to pray for a speedy recovery. He is beautiful, and you did a great job. Time will heal everything!
<3


----------



## Jenn76

Azlissie sorry to hear your birth was so scary. Glad that you and Dawson are doing great. He is adorable!!!!! I know someone that had a tiny hole in her DD's heart and it healed up just fine, I guess it is common. Sounds like you have a good team of doctors looking after your son so he is in good hands. You've got a fighter there.

MrsC: I'm just using no name brand, my dr advised me that because of strict government regulations on formula they basically all have the same core ingredients so no need to go with a name brand. I have no issues getting both babies down at night, once swaddled they just won't stay asleep. Well correction Emma won't stay asleep. She wakes every hour to two hours while Chris has been sleeping 3-6 hours at a time since I started swaddling him again. I have managed to get Emma double swaddled and she can't escape but she spends most of the night grunting and groaning trying to. During the day they mostly nap in their swings until this week where it's a fight to get them in them. Since they won't go in their cribs during the day they are tired and cranky. Yesterday neither slept during the day so I was hoping for a good night. Unfortunately even as tired as she is Emma keeps waking. Chris is sleeping away though.


----------



## GettingBroody

Az - congratulations!! He is beautiful!!! So sorry to hear you had a scary time but he's here and safe now :hugs: Is that an open incubator he's in? It really is fantastic that he is breathing for himself - we felt as if Fia would never come off the oxygen. Have they given you any indication about when he might come home? It's often around 36-37 weeks so you mightn't be there for too long. It'll probably depend on his feeding. That's great that he's getting your milk - how is the pumping going? My neo had hospital grade pumps available for us to take home (for free) for the time Fia was there which was fantastic. Might be worth checking if there's any such scheme in your hospital? I also second what MrsC said about accommodation if you don't live nearby? Our hospital has a special residence right across the road where you can stay for as long as you need for no cost. We didn't need it cos we were only ten mins from the hospital but what a great facility! Make sure you are eating and drinking plenty - nicus are hot and exhausting places! And take plenty of pictures every day - in a few weeks you won't believe how much he's grown! Loads of hugs to you and Dawson. Can't wait to hear more!!!! :hugs: :hugs:

BOMO - congrats on being PUPO with twins!!!! :dance: So sorry you don't have any frosties but fx'd you'll be busy running around after the twins to need them!!

Almost - sorry to hear about Liam's torticollis (sp?) A friend of mine actually had that recently! Fx'd the physio will loosen him up.

MrsC - poor Ava, that formula sounds awful! And poor Emma too with her throwing up... :hugs: to you all.

Jenn - poor you :hugs: Lack of sleep really is no joke!! I honestly don't know how you ladies with twins manage.... Looking after one baby is tough enough! Hang in there!

Mo - not long to go now!

Michelle - how are you feeling?

Anmlz - not long to go for you either! How are you doing?!

Everyone else - :hi:

Afm, Fia has decided she doesn't want to sleep in her basket anymore - she prefers to sleep on my or dh's chest! Just going to enjoy it for now. We waited long enough for her and she'll be big before we know it so going to make the most of these tiny cuddles!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Az- I'm so sorry your birth experience was so dramatic and difficult!!! I'm so happy you're both ok though! He is gorgeous! Hopefully he won't be in the nicu too long!!!


----------



## michelle01

Az - He is PERFECT :) sorry for your scary experience, but once things settle down, that will be a distant memory ;) It is really great he is breathing on his own!!! Hopefully he will only need to spend a few weeks there and they go quickly for you.

Jenn - Sorry things are still rough with getting down a sleeping pattern. You got one stubborn little girl on your hands ;)

I am sooo tired today; just a few more days till DS's party and hopefully then I can relax, a little! No matter how much we get done, there always seems to be so much more still needing to get finished :wacko:


----------



## anmlz86

Az- congrats on such an adorable little one. That's fantastic he is oxygenatin on his own and such. That's very interesting about your placenta. Hopefully they'll be able to tell you what caused it so you know for future babies! Good luck with the stay in nicu, though it sounds like they have a great team there :)

Broody- I'm just waiting to hear from the pharmacy about the meds and payment. Trying to patiently twiddle my thumbs as hard as it may be. Getting excited and nervous all at once. I don't think it has all settled into my reality just yet though:)

Jenn- hopefully those babes start sleeping longer for you!

Apologies for those I forgot to write, replying on phone and it's being a pain :( good luck everyone!


----------



## Lindsay18

Well Reiken had his shots today. He did way better than I did! I balled my eyes out :(. He had 4 shots and 1 liquid. I hated seeing him so upset but at least he only cried for a minute and has been fine since. I just hope he continues to feel fine and doesn't have any side effects.


----------



## never2late70

Lindsay: Its always harder on the mama's than the babies :haha: He may get a mild fever and move the limbs around gently so they don't tighten up too much. Also if you notice him wincing or he cries when you move the injected area later, just place a warm wash cloth on it :hugs:

Hi everybody!

Well I broke down and bout 4 FRER!! I plan on testing tomorrow and probably everyday after that..lol :haha: I'm just really trying to stay positive and enjoy every minute of this experience. 

Ps.. Isn't the sonogram picture of my new G'baby just the cutest? I love the little foot. Talk about instant love :hugs:

Happy Friday!


----------



## Lindsay18

Angie- thank you! So helpful. I've been crying all day. Ugh! I gave him baby Tylenol which seemed to help with the sore legs. Of course it's both legs... He's sleeping now phew!!!

Can't wait for you to see your positive test!!! And yes! The ultrasound is adorable! So happy for you:) xoxo


----------



## never2late70

You're welcome. I was going to test today at work, but my hubby said he'd really like to be with me when I take the test. Which I totally agree with, so I will wait until first thing in the morning. I can hardly wait! I just want to go home, eat and go to bed. So I can get up and test!! :haha:


----------



## Jenn76

Lindsay: Glad to hear Reiken did good with the shots, it was harder on me too. How much does he weigh now?? I got he Halo sacks and swaddled Emma this afternoon for a nap and she got her arms out, lol! I probably didn't do it tight enough. 

Angie: I've got everything crossed for you, I hope you see a double line tomorrow. Can't wait to hear how it goes. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn- oh. My. Goodness. She's ridiculous!!! Try it tighter for sure. What if you put her arms in the zipper part? Just a thought??
Reiken is 12.3lbs and 23inches:) he's doing fantastic according to the pediatrician!!!


----------



## never2late70

Thanks Jenn. I will be testing bright and early! So I will update asap :happydance:


----------



## Lindsay18

Angie I'm up!!!! Waiting for you to test lol!!!


----------



## Jenn76

Me Too Angie!!! :coffee: :test:

Wow Lindsay he's getting big. I weighed Chris on Thursday when he turned 12 weeks and he is 11lbs 6.5oz. Think I'm going to have a little guy, at his two month check up he was only the 13th percentile for height, and weighed 10lbs 5oz. Three month check up is next Thursday. Emma's much smaller then Chris 10lbs 4.5oz at 12 weeks but her percentiles are higher since the girls numbers are lower. 

So last night Emma went to sleep with Grammy to give Mommy some rest. We separated the babies about a week ago and discovered that Chris will sleep much longer (6-8 hours at a time) without Emma waking him. Unfortuately Emma still wakes every 30-90 mins at night. So I got a solid 7.5 hours sleep (in a row) last night. Emma did break free of the Halo sack but I'm not sure if my mom made it tight enough. I'll see tonight if I can keep her in. Atleast her feet can't get out. Chris can't get out of his but he has never escaped any swaddle. Emma is so much more determined.


----------



## bubumaci

Me three :) :test:


----------



## Jenn76

Hi Bubu!!!! How are you doing?


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

I tested this morning and got a BFN. I am hoping that it is still early (4dp5dt) and that that result changes as the week goes on. I wasn't going to test today but I had 3 different dreams (after waking up in between them) that I tested and got a BFP.


----------



## GettingBroody

BOMO - it's still really early. I tested at 6dp3dt and it was stark white, not even a hint of a line... So didn't give up hope just yet!! :hugs:


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Thank you Broody!! I'm trying not to.


----------



## MrsC8776

BOMO~ It is still early so please don't get down about the test. I know it's hard not to. I have a good feeling about this cycle and I'm staying positive for you! 

Angie~ good luck today!


----------



## never2late70

BOMO my line is faint but the there so don't be too discouraged!

Posted a picture in my journal. My husband is beside himself. Its so clear in front of us, but I cant capture the picture clearly :dohh:

IN SHOCK!!:saywhat: :haha:


----------



## Jenn76

BOMO: I tested everyday to test out trigger and then for BFP. On day 4 I woke up and just knew I was pregnant I could feel it in my boobs. So I tested and BFN. I was so discouraged all day I kept feeling my boobs certain they felt different. Next morning I got a faint BFP. Try and keep positive it is still early.


----------



## Jenn76

never2late70 said:


> BOMO my line is faint but the there so don't be too discouraged!
> 
> Posted a picture in my journal. My husband is beside himself. Its so clear in front of us, but I cant capture the picture clearly :dohh:
> 
> IN SHOCK!!:saywhat: :haha:

Yeah!!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Congrats Angie!!:happydance:


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Thank you Jenn!! Truth be told I'm sorry I tested at all today.


----------



## Lindsay18

BOMO- I'm sorry you're discouraged but it is really early girl!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Angie texted me the picture of her test, and while faint, there are definitely 2 lines! Hoping you'll be able to see it on here.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 27


----------



## GettingBroody

It's even clearer in a different pic that's in her journal :wohoo:


----------



## Jenn76

Angie: Try a white background next pic, I had a hard time capturing mine as well and found it showed up clearer on a white background taken by my cell phone. My pic is on page 467, it was quite faint.


----------



## never2late70

Jenn76 said:


> Me Too Angie!!! :coffee: :test:
> 
> Wow Lindsay he's getting big. I weighed Chris on Thursday when he turned 12 weeks and he is 11lbs 6.5oz. Think I'm going to have a little guy, at his two month check up he was only the 13th percentile for height, and weighed 10lbs 5oz. Three month check up is next Thursday. Emma's much smaller then Chris 10lbs 4.5oz at 12 weeks but her percentiles are higher since the girls numbers are lower.
> 
> So last night Emma went to sleep with Grammy to give Mommy some rest. We separated the babies about a week ago and discovered that Chris will sleep much longer (6-8 hours at a time) without Emma waking him. Unfortuately Emma still wakes every 30-90 mins at night. So I got a solid 7.5 hours sleep (in a row) last night. Emma did break free of the Halo sack but I'm not sure if my mom made it tight enough. I'll see tonight if I can keep her in. Atleast her feet can't get out. Chris can't get out of his but he has never escaped any swaddle. Emma is so much more determined.

Hooray for :sleep: Wish you could find the magic trick for Emma..lol


----------



## never2late70

Michelle: I hope your sons bday party went smoothly today and that you didn't over do it! :winkwink:


----------



## GettingBroody

Have you girls heard of the Dunstan Baby Language? My friend swears by it... Been meaning to post the link here but keep forgetting :dohh:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5WY1v9m7mc&feature=youtube_gdata_player

There are longer clips on YouTube too but that one just has the main sounds. Very interesting!

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q571/derialc/2971c200346ee0cb0bc53344f8fce654_zpsea3f5c43.jpg

(apologies if that image is huge, I can't seem to resize it...)


----------



## never2late70

Yes, I have heard of Dunstan! Good stuff. :winkwink:

So it's 4:00am and I'm wide awake. Must have got up a million times last night. So here is this morning's test after holding urine for 4 hours. I had to pee so much last night I couldn't help it! :dohh:

Well this pictures do not want to transfer through as clearly from my cell to the computer as I would like, but those lines are there :happydance: For sure!

Top one is yesterday, bottom test today. Honestly it takes HCG 48 hours to double so I wasn't expecting that much of a difference, but tomorrow it's on and cracking! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







0630130406.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 16









0630130407.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 20









0630130424.jpg
File size: 9.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## GettingBroody

Definitely getting darker!! :dance:


----------



## michelle01

Angie - congrats girl; that line is getting darker. So happy for you :)

Bomo- I have everything crossed for you ;) yesterday was too early. 

Lindsay - wow Reiken is getting so big :) sorry his appt was so hard on you.

We had Tyler's party yesterday and I am exhausted! I started at 7am yesterday and by 9pm I could barely stand on my feet. Tyler had soooo much fun so that's all that mattered. He got a lot of nice things and the weather cooperated; it rained in the morning and sun came out by party time. Today I am doing nothing!!!!


----------



## never2late70

Thank you! Rest up Michelle! :sleep:

Bomo: How's are you love? Taking a break today? :hugs:


----------



## Jenn76

I can see the lines much more clear now!!!!! Hope you have a happy healthy nine months Angie!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!! 

Michelle: Glad to hear Tyler had a great party. Hope you have a great day resting!

Broody: I saw that before, it's really interesting. I just watched it with DH and Emma started making the EH sound so he lifted her up and she did burp, lol!


----------



## never2late70

Thanks Jen I still feel like this :saywhat::wohoo: :haha:

Dunstan is great stuff That's awesome that it already worked with Emma!


----------



## never2late70

Look what I did? :haha:
 



Attached Files:







0630131055.jpg
File size: 8.5 KB
Views: 25


----------



## GettingBroody

Fantastic!!! So great to see it in writing isn't it?!! :yipee:


----------



## Jenn76

Woohoo Angie!!!! Can't wait to hear your Beta results!!! Time for a ticker too! 

BOMO: Thinking of you!! Hope you are having a great trip. I have everything crossed for you!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mamali

Angie :yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo:, am sooo happy for you girl!!!

Bomo thinking of you dear :hugs:

Michelle good to hear Tyler had fun, glad its all over you can have your rest now.

Azlissie how are you and baby Dawson, saw his pictures on facebook, he is adorable dear.

Hello everyone :flower:


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Good Morning All!! It is a beautiful day up here, I am so excited to be on the water! I love boat trips. 

It has been a crazy exciting couple of days for me to because after so many cycles of seeing nothing when I tested, I finally got a BFP!! I posted a big post in my journal about my hesitancy to share but you all have read about all of it practically from the beginning so I had to share. 

I hope you all have an AMAZING day!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 22


----------



## michelle01

Angie and BOMO - HUGE CONGRATS :) I am so excited for both of you. This is it girls; your pregnant :happydance:

I am going to update my journal later today; work is a bit insane! I will post some pics from Tyler's birthday! I relaxed yesterday, but woke up about 2am with severe cramping :( I am cramping on and off today pretty bad; thankfully I have my weekly OB appt today at 9:45. I am trying to drink some water now hoping that it helps! And today is actually Tylers birthday; he is 4 today :)


----------



## MoBaby

Bomo!!! Yay!!! Congrats!!! You and Angie give me a little hope :) congrats!


----------



## Tella

WOW just look at how much good news is on this thread!!!! Havent been on here for a while but im so happy to read of 2 bfp's!!!!!!!!!!!!

HUGE congrats guys!!!!! Look after yourselfs!!!


----------



## Tella

WOW just look at how much good news is on this thread!!!! Havent been on here for a while but im so happy to read of 2 bfp's!!!!!!!!!!!!

HUGE congrats guys!!!!! Look after yourselfs!!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Congrats Angie and Laurie <3


----------



## anmlz86

Angie and Laura- congrats with the BFPs!! That is amazingly awesome!!


----------



## Jenn76

:happydance::wohoo::yipee: So happy for you BOMO!!! Hope you have a happy and heathy nine months.


----------



## MrsC8776

Congrats again BOMO!! I'm beyond excited for you! 

Angie~ Love the digital! 

It's so nice to see some good news in here again! 

Prayin~ How are you doing? :hugs:

Michelle~ I hope everything is ok. Please update us after your appointment!


----------



## MoBaby

Kathy hope you are doing okay :hugs:
Tella hey! Haven't heard from you but read about your bfp... Sorry about the loss :( hope you are doing okay as well!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

MrsC8776 said:


> Congrats again BOMO!! I'm beyond excited for you!
> 
> Angie~ Love the digital!
> 
> It's so nice to see some good news in here again!
> 
> Prayin~ How are you doing? :hugs:
> 
> Michelle~ I hope everything is ok. Please update us after your appointment!


Hi MrsC...I guess I'm ok at the moment...I sure have my days. Today was my first day back to work...couldn't stand to be home anymore...and I thought it would be easier than it actually turned out to be....felt everyone looking at me and then had people asking me what was wrong, why haven't I been at work....I'm so thankful and blessed to have been able to hold him but I miss him so much. I'm broken because they took him away and I never saw him again....they never gave me any other options.... It's really hard.


I also want to thank all of you ladies for all of the messages you left <3


----------



## GettingBroody

Kathy - :hugs: I can't even begin to imagine how you must feel... Life is so unfair :hugs:

Michelle - hope all is ok, good luck at your apt, keep us posted...

Tella - :hi: how are you doing?

Mo - nearly your turn!! :D

BOMO - see!! Told you it was just too early the other day!!! Such fantastic news - I'm thrilled for you!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! :yipee:

Az - how are you and Dawson getting on? Can't wait to see some more pics of him!

Did anyone ever hear from Want? I think of her and baby Araav a lot...

As for us, Fia has a very upset tummy :-( Fairly sure it was the satay I ate on Friday that's upset her. I've never changed so many nappies!! Luckily she's not too upset by it and doesn't seem dehydrated. Hopefully she's nearly at the end of it...


----------



## never2late70

Tella: Hey stranger! How the heck are you? :flower:

Michelle: So scary. Please keep usposted! :hugs:

Kathy: Honey, I can't even imagine what you're going through. I will continue to pray that you find peace and comfort soon. :hugs: Thank you :flower:

Thank you all for all of the amzing support. I am thrilled to be bump buddies with BOMO! This is amazing. :happydance:

Prayers and Blessings
<3 Angie


----------



## azlissie

Hello ladies!

Huge congrats again to Angie & Laurie!! I think it's awesome that you guys are bump buddies. Can't wait to hear your betas!

Kathy, I think it's totally normal to have good days & bad days. I'm sorry you have to keep explaining to your co-workers. Take all the time you need to heal. 

Dawson is doing great in the NICU - I don't think I could hope for anything better. His bili levels dropped so they took him off the phototherapy which means I can hold him a lot more often now. They also removed his IV so he's only on the heart rate & blood oxygen monitors. We've had one meeting so far with the therapist trying to teach him to use this special bottle for his cleft. He wasn't that excited about it & kept falling asleep so hopefully that will improve. He's still in the isolette but if he can get better about regulating his temps he'll be moved to an open crib. The drs are telling me he doesn't have any health issues or reasons to be concerned & it's just a matter if letting him mature & put some weight on. I'm so happy about how well he's doing!!


----------



## MoBaby

Yay for the good report az and nothing is wrong with him! Hopefully he'll get nice and chubby soon so you guys can go home :)


----------



## GettingBroody

Az, I'm so delighted to hear he's doing so well!!! :D Keep it up little man!! :thumbup: Are you home now?


----------



## GettingBroody

Mo - how are you doing? Does the wait for your FET seem never-ending or is the time flying by?!


----------



## MoBaby

Hey getting! 17 days!!

Had cd3 stuff today. Ovaries are quiet; lining looks good at 5.3 mm. Fsh and e2 good. Check on cd 10(next Monday) then the day after lh surge then babies back in me:) hopefully these next 17 days fly by!!


----------



## bubumaci

BOMO - I am ecstatic for you! That is wonderful news!!! :) :) :hugs::flower:


----------



## Stinas

BOMO & Angie - HUGE CONGRATS!! :happydance::happydance:

Kathy - I cant imagine how hard that must be. :hugs::hugs:

Az - good news! I hope you can take him home soon!

Hope everyone is doing well! Nothing but madness at work here. Exhausted to say the least! 
Waiting for AF now. Kind of annoying actually. Like just come already!!


----------



## MoBaby

Af took 8 wks after my d/c...27 days for the 2nd but I think I was bleeding due to retained tissue... Sorry you have to wait for af! It's annoying :) comes when you don't want and hides when you want it.


----------



## never2late70

AZ: Great news about Dawson :happydance:

Anyone else getting concerned about Michelle? Her appt was early this morning. Hope you're doing ok Michelle :hugs:


----------



## Jenn76

Kathy: I'm so sorry for what you had to go through. I can not even begin to imagine how hard that must have been, and still is. :hugs: 

Azlissie: That's great that Dawson is doing so well. Glad to here his bili number improved. I hope you can take him home soon. 

Broody: Sorry to hear Fia had a bad tummy ache. My DS couldn't handle the breast milk at all so I had to put him on formula. I'm not sure if it was anything I was eating, I tried to take things out of my diet but nothing helped. Breastfeeding is so hard!!!

Mobaby: 17 days will fly by. Glad to hear everything went well with your check up. 

Stinas: I hope AF arrives soon. 

Michelle: I hope everything is okay! 

I've often wondered about Want too. She hasn't been on in months, I hope everything is okay.


----------



## michelle01

Hi girls; sorry I haven't been on today. Work was crazy! I am home resting but still feel like I am having contractions however cervix is closed. She swabbed to see if I will go in pre term labor, get those results tomorrow. Was told I overdid it this past weekend which I already knew. Hopefully LO cooks for another five and a half weeks! Will do personals tomorrow; Tyler and I are heading to bed in a few minutes.


----------



## bubumaci

Kathy ... sending you huge hugs Sweetie! :flower:

Michelle ... take it easy Honey! Look forward to your news tomorrow!

AFM - cycle still haywire ... looks like ovulation yesterday / today according to CBFM. We have our appointment with our doctor tomorrow morning to discuss our options... I would really like to move ahead with a transfer in my next cycle for our singleton blast (the pretty one) - if that one is our little baby, then we would be having him / her in May next year, a year after losing Granny and Mama ... I think that would make my heart ache just a little bit less... [-o&lt;


----------



## Lindsay18

Bubu- I have everything crossed!!!!

Mo- you're getting close!

Stinas- miss you!!! Hoping AF shows her ugly face for you ASAP!

Kathy- love you girl xoxo- hope work gets a little easier for you:(

Az- such great news that Dawson is ok. He really seems to want to go home so soon!!

Angie and BOMO- I'm just so thrilled for you. I know I've said it 100 times!

Hi to everyone else :)

AFM- we started letting Reiken go to sleep without rocking him tonight. Breaks my heart to let him cry! He cried a little then it got intense so I went and picked him up until he calmed down, put him down drowsy and he cried again, went and calmed him down, and put him down drowsy- and he fell asleep. Faster than I thought but no less difficult. I just really needed to break the habit of constantly rocking him until he fell asleep. DH is up feeding him now. Can't wait for this middle of the night feeding to be over.


----------



## Jenn76

Michelle: Glad you are okay. Rest up!! Hope the results come back showing no signs of preterm labour. Hope Tyler had a good birthday.

Bubu: Good luck at your appointment. A May baby sounds great!!! I really hope that perfect little blast is your forever baby!!!

Lindsay: I'm glad your first night of putting Reiken down without rocking wasn't that bad. I hear you about night feeds. Chris still wakes up once for a couple ounces but Emma wakes up 3-4 times between 8-6. I'm losing all hope of Emma ever getting there.


----------



## Lindsay18

Michelle- glad you're ok! Hope Tyler's birthday was awesome! Stop over doing it!!!

Jenn- she will get there!!! Did the swaddle work?


----------



## almosthere

Angie and Bomo congrats!!!!!


----------



## Jenn76

Nope I even tried keeping her arms in the zipper part and she still managed to get it through the hole and wiggled it out of the swaddle. I put it as tight a I could too! I have now heard of this thing called the wombie that I am going to try. Soon I will be opening my own used swaddle shop too! Lol!


----------



## anmlz86

Az- that's awesome that Dawson is doing so well! Hopefully he'll get the hang of the new bottle soon and his weight will just rocket up!

Hope everyone is doing well, I was finally able to sit down and catch up on everyone's updates. Apologies for not doing personals though, my brain just doesn't want to remember anything and of course today at work is just insane. 

AFM- my meds made it in just in time. Excitement starts tomorrow. I'll do a better update whenever my brain starts working, lol.


----------



## Lindsay18

Anmlz - that's great!!! You're on your way to your BFP!!!

Jenn- I'm cracking up!!! That's hysterical. I have seen the wombie. She will probably bust it at the seams. She's like a miniature hulk!!! Love it!!!


----------



## MoBaby

So I called the clinic where I will be going if this FET doesnt work out... I tried to get my results for recurrent pregnancy loss but they would not give them to me. They said I needed to come in to review them with the doctor. They said my other blood test were okay but those they would not give to me over the phone. Now I am worried something was positive and they didnt have an appt until July 17th and my potential transfer is July 18th!! I am super worried now. What if something showed up and I go have my transfer and then I MC again because I didnt get the right treatment? I guess if anything I will just run over to my RE that is doing the FET and give them the copies of the bloodwork? Would that be wrong? IDK what to do now. Sigh


----------



## GettingBroody

Mo - :hugs: it would probably be a bit unconventional but I think it would be the right thing to do. Such a pity they can't see you earlier though. Fx'd nothing showed up and they're just following some sort of annoying protocol that says they can't discuss results over the phone... Maybe ring them back in a day or two in case they get a cancellation and can fit you in earlier?

Jenn - woombies are too cute! You'll have to post a photo of her in it!!!

Lindsay - good luck getting Reiken to sleep tonight!! :sleep:

Almost - how's Liam?!

Anmlz - good luck with getting started tomor!! I'm excited for you!!!! :D

Michelle - how are you today? Hope you're relaxing and taking it easy as much as possible :hugs:

Never & BOMO - how are our newest pregnant ladies doing?! :flower:

As for us, Fia still has diarrhea :-( She's in good form and isn't acting at all sick but I still feel awful for her - can't wait for her to be better!


----------



## michelle01

Just trying to catch up here.....

Mo - Can you try calling them back asking them to have the dr call you? Tell them you really want those results and you shoudn't have to wait 2 weeks to get them? Sorry they did that; do they not think that would be alarming to say that and then make someone wait????

Getting - How is Fia? I saw she was having some tummy issues; is that getting any better?

Jenn - WOW, she sure is like a mini-hulk :haha: 

Bubu - Have everything crossed this works for you ;)

Kathy - Thinking about you :hugs: 

Lindsay - Glad to hear you are getting DH to help with the feedings! The middle of the night one should be done soon ;) Just wait until that one night when you wake up in the morning and realize he didn't wake you or DH to be fed; such a great thing :)

As I was typing this the nurse called me back; the test came back negative!!! And I had actually called there earlier and talked to one of the nurses because it feels like someone shoved a pipe up my yahoo...sorry for the tmi! But it hurts to walk an she said it was my muscles down there and they are weak, so I could take some Tylenol :wacko:


----------



## MoBaby

My DH has to go there tomorrow for a SA and bloodwork; I've asked him to request a copy of the labs that way I can give them to my RE doing the FET if need be. This is a weird situation I'm in I feel like. One RE doing this and another doing that. I want them both to work together to give me a baby lol. I'll keep the appt to discuss but hopefully dh can obtain those records to tomorrow.


----------



## GettingBroody

Michelle - looks like I was editing my post while you were typing! Fia's not better yet :-( That's great that your test came back negative but sorry you're still in pain. Hope it eases up soon :hugs:

Mo - hopefully they'll give them to your dh. Or if they won't give them to him they might give you a copy if you call in yourself? Or you could request that they fax a copy to your other RE? I agree with Michelle - they should've known you'd be worried when they say things like that and then make you wait!!


----------



## almosthere

Aw, Lindsay it must be so hard-I feel so bad when my LO gets all worked up-he turns into a red cherried face! I hope he gets used to it soon-and I hear ya about the middle of the night feedings-it is wearing on me already and unable to pump since the size medium sheilds were too big...had to get smalls SHIPPED to me since no stores had them! 

getting-liam is doing fantastic-already over 9lbs and not even a month old yet...he is a BIG baby...he has the biggest big toes and thumbs...he is long and has such long arms and big hands and feet I think he is going to be at least 6ft tall!! =)


----------



## Jenn76

Anmlz: Congrats on getting started!!!

Mobaby: I hope you can get the results. If they won't give it to DH could they send it to your family doctor?

Broody: Sorry to hear Fia still has diarrhea, poor little thing. 

Michelle: Glad to hear the test was negative. Sorry you are still in pain. 

Almost: Glad to hear Liam is doing so well. 

Lindsay: lol!!! I'm going to try to contain my little hulk now, wish me luck!!


----------



## Jenn76

So far so good!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## MoBaby

Jenn: I dont have a family dr. I never go and since I have been seeing the RE (2.5 years) I have not been to any other doctor. Its pretty bad! I had one but the clinic I was at makes you reestablish if you havent been in 3 years.


----------



## MrsC8776

PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats again BOMO!! I'm beyond excited for you!
> 
> Angie~ Love the digital!
> 
> It's so nice to see some good news in here again!
> 
> Prayin~ How are you doing? :hugs:
> 
> Michelle~ I hope everything is ok. Please update us after your appointment!
> 
> 
> Hi MrsC...I guess I'm ok at the moment...I sure have my days. Today was my first day back to work...couldn't stand to be home anymore...and I thought it would be easier than it actually turned out to be....felt everyone looking at me and then had people asking me what was wrong, why haven't I been at work....I'm so thankful and blessed to have been able to hold him but I miss him so much. I'm broken because they took him away and I never saw him again....they never gave me any other options.... It's really hard.
> 
> 
> I also want to thank all of you ladies for all of the messages you left <3Click to expand...

:hugs: I hope the days get a little easier for you. Please take all the time you need to heal. I'm sure it will be a process as you have gone through a very heartbreaking loss. I don't think it is something you will ever get over but I do hope that time heals some of the wounds. :hugs:



azlissie said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Huge congrats again to Angie & Laurie!! I think it's awesome that you guys are bump buddies. Can't wait to hear your betas!
> 
> Kathy, I think it's totally normal to have good days & bad days. I'm sorry you have to keep explaining to your co-workers. Take all the time you need to heal.
> 
> Dawson is doing great in the NICU - I don't think I could hope for anything better. His bili levels dropped so they took him off the phototherapy which means I can hold him a lot more often now. They also removed his IV so he's only on the heart rate & blood oxygen monitors. We've had one meeting so far with the therapist trying to teach him to use this special bottle for his cleft. He wasn't that excited about it & kept falling asleep so hopefully that will improve. He's still in the isolette but if he can get better about regulating his temps he'll be moved to an open crib. The drs are telling me he doesn't have any health issues or reasons to be concerned & it's just a matter if letting him mature & put some weight on. I'm so happy about how well he's doing!!

Sounds like Dawson is doing really well! I'm so glad to hear how he is progressing. Thats so great that he doesn't have any health issues! 



MoBaby said:


> Hey getting! 17 days!!
> 
> Had cd3 stuff today. Ovaries are quiet; lining looks good at 5.3 mm. Fsh and e2 good. Check on cd 10(next Monday) then the day after lh surge then babies back in me:) hopefully these next 17 days fly by!!

Fx the next 17 days pass quickly!! 



Stinas said:


> BOMO & Angie - HUGE CONGRATS!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Kathy - I cant imagine how hard that must be. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Az - good news! I hope you can take him home soon!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well! Nothing but madness at work here. Exhausted to say the least!
> Waiting for AF now. Kind of annoying actually. Like just come already!!

Come on AF!! 



bubumaci said:


> Kathy ... sending you huge hugs Sweetie! :flower:
> 
> Michelle ... take it easy Honey! Look forward to your news tomorrow!
> 
> AFM - cycle still haywire ... looks like ovulation yesterday / today according to CBFM. We have our appointment with our doctor tomorrow morning to discuss our options... I would really like to move ahead with a transfer in my next cycle for our singleton blast (the pretty one) - if that one is our little baby, then we would be having him / her in May next year, a year after losing Granny and Mama ... I think that would make my heart ache just a little bit less... [-o&lt;

Good luck at the appointment tomorrow! I hope your cycles can get back on track soon. 



Lindsay18 said:


> Bubu- I have everything crossed!!!!
> 
> Mo- you're getting close!
> 
> Stinas- miss you!!! Hoping AF shows her ugly face for you ASAP!
> 
> Kathy- love you girl xoxo- hope work gets a little easier for you:(
> 
> Az- such great news that Dawson is ok. He really seems to want to go home so soon!!
> 
> Angie and BOMO- I'm just so thrilled for you. I know I've said it 100 times!
> 
> Hi to everyone else :)
> 
> AFM- we started letting Reiken go to sleep without rocking him tonight. Breaks my heart to let him cry! He cried a little then it got intense so I went and picked him up until he calmed down, put him down drowsy and he cried again, went and calmed him down, and put him down drowsy- and he fell asleep. Faster than I thought but no less difficult. I just really needed to break the habit of constantly rocking him until he fell asleep. DH is up feeding him now. Can't wait for this middle of the night feeding to be over.

As I just mentioned we will be starting this process tonight. I hope Reiken handles the new changes well within the next few days. :hugs: It will get better. 



anmlz86 said:


> Az- that's awesome that Dawson is doing so well! Hopefully he'll get the hang of the new bottle soon and his weight will just rocket up!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well, I was finally able to sit down and catch up on everyone's updates. Apologies for not doing personals though, my brain just doesn't want to remember anything and of course today at work is just insane.
> 
> AFM- my meds made it in just in time. Excitement starts tomorrow. I'll do a better update whenever my brain starts working, lol.

Yay for starting meds tomorrow! 



michelle01 said:


> Just trying to catch up here.....
> 
> Mo - Can you try calling them back asking them to have the dr call you? Tell them you really want those results and you shoudn't have to wait 2 weeks to get them? Sorry they did that; do they not think that would be alarming to say that and then make someone wait????
> 
> Getting - How is Fia? I saw she was having some tummy issues; is that getting any better?
> 
> Jenn - WOW, she sure is like a mini-hulk :haha:
> 
> Bubu - Have everything crossed this works for you ;)
> 
> Kathy - Thinking about you :hugs:
> 
> Lindsay - Glad to hear you are getting DH to help with the feedings! The middle of the night one should be done soon ;) Just wait until that one night when you wake up in the morning and realize he didn't wake you or DH to be fed; such a great thing :)
> 
> As I was typing this the nurse called me back; the test came back negative!!! And I had actually called there earlier and talked to one of the nurses because it feels like someone shoved a pipe up my yahoo...sorry for the tmi! But it hurts to walk an she said it was my muscles down there and they are weak, so I could take some Tylenol :wacko:

Great news about the results coming back negative! I hope your LO cooks for a few more weeks. 

AFM~ Well ladies my sleeping through the night days are over. :( The girls have been waking up at 3am for no reason. I feed them and they still stay awake until 5am. Lovely I tell ya! Night before last it took an hour or more to get them to sleep. They fight me on every single nap no matter what time of day it is. I think we have officially hit the 4 month sleep regression! Just when things were going really well it all gets turned upside down. 

On another note we turned our FB account back on so I'll be able to keep up with you ladies outside of here once again.


----------



## Lindsay18

Getting - so sorry that Fia still has diarrhea! I'm glad she's not acting sick though!!!

Michelle- soooo happy the tests came back negative!

Mo- totally agree with the other ladies. I'd get on that phone and say that's unacceptable! You need those results sooner and it's ridiculous because they have the results- just not the time to tell you?! No freaking way! Lol. Raise some hell girl!

Almost- Liam is getting so big!!! I love it!

Jenn- I am cracking up! Look at her all happy in her little womb! Now stay in there and go to sleep!!! Lol

Mrs- I know we talked about this already but we will get through this together! It was better tonight!!!:

Reiken's 2nd night of going to sleep without us rocking him went pretty well (for him- I was a mess!). Put him down drowsy, cried for 7 minutes. Picked him up and calmed him down. Put him down drowsy, cried for a little longer. Picked him up and calmed him down until a little drowsy but awake. Then he closed his eyes and took a deep breath and went to sleep. Whole process took about 25 min. I was upset but it did work and I know it's for the best. Just hard.


----------



## Jenn76

MrsC: That sucks! Emma does the same thing to me with refusing to go back to sleep sometimes. So some nights I only get about 3 hrs sleep. It's exhausting. Hopefully this passes soon for you. 

Lindsay: Stay strong mama! Things will get easier. 

Houdini/Hulk/super baby is still contained in the woombie! She has tried rotten to get her arms out but no success. If I have a repeat tonight I might have to go buy more of these.


----------



## bubumaci

I think that is so funny Jenn - Houdini/Hulk/Emma :D
Just a silly question - why is it bad if her arms are free?

So we had a nice long appointment at the doctor's this morning. He says that I will probably be ovulating today (let's see what the blood test tells us). He did another endometrial biopsy, as we are going for it again in my next cycle. He said he wants to do gentle stimulation in the hope that we get only a few eggs to fertilise, but good quality ones - so that we don't have only our singleton blast to transfer (which is apparently an AC - so with a 25% chance of becoming a live birth). I have responded very well to the medication in the past and he is hoping that it is a quality vs quantity issue and that we will do better with the lower stimulation... Keep fingers crossed ladies (and I am hoping my two angels are negotiating away up there, so that we have finally have something positive happening this year)... xxx


----------



## Jenn76

Bubu: Sounds like a good plan. One good thing is that your RE seems to be all about making changes each cycle so hopefully this time will result in your BFP finally!!! We are on a roll after all, so you and Mobaby must be next. 

Emma gets startled by her arms since birth so that's why we swaddle her. When she gets tired she starts trashing her arms around and gets scared and starts freaking out and the only way to calm her is to swaddle her. If she is able to thrash her arms after she falls asleep it wakes her. I've tried going without swaddling and she wakes every few minutes. I'd love to be through this phase but I don't see an end in sight yet. Chris can sleep without the swaddle but he sleeps longer when swaddled.


----------



## michelle01

Please say prayers for me and my LO; woke up today and bleeding. I am so scared right now. DH and I are headed to the hospital now.


----------



## GettingBroody

Oh Michelle, :hugs: I know how scared you must be but try not to panic. Hopefully you are at the hospital by now and yourself and lo are in the best of hands. He is a good age now and all his major developing is done so even if they do decide to deliver early I'm sure he'll be absolutely fine. Keep us posted, will be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Michelle! Hopefully all is okay. Maybe lo is just trying to make an early appearance. Praying for you guys!

Bubu sounds like your dr has a great plan. This has to be our turn!!


----------



## bubumaci

Keeping all fingers crossed for you Michelle!!

Mo ... yes, it has to be our turn! :hugs:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Saying my prayers for you Michelle <3


----------



## never2late70

Michelle: Praying for you and that precious boy this morning! :hugs:

Mo & BUBU: I just know it your turn. You guys have all of the positive mojo and prayers I can muster up :happydance:

Jenn: That is hilarious! Happy she stayed in snuggly :thumbup:

Anmls: Hooray for getting started! :happydance:

Hello and happy hump day to you all! I stayed home today. I am exhausted and can't figure out how to clear my mind to rest :dohh: I am hoping that my beta Friday will give me some relief. 

Thinking about you all!
<3


----------



## azlissie

Michelle, hoping everything is ok with you & LO. Sending you positive vibes. 

Bubu & Mo, best of luck with your next cycles - you guys will be posting your bfps soon!


----------



## michelle01

They ran two tests; one was negative and one positive for my bag breaking. They did a scan and lo is 4 pounds 9 ounces. Just waiting to hear what happens next. The scan will tell if the fluid is ok. They did one steroid shot and another tomorrow if they don't take him today. In any case I am here for a few days. Oh and starving. Ugh


----------



## never2late70

Oh Michelle, I am so relieved that you are in good hands! 4lbs 9oz not too shabby! My youngest was 4 weeks early came out 5lbs 10oz fit as a fiddle!:thumbup: 


Hi AZ: Are you and Dawson still in the hospital? He is a doll!


----------



## MoBaby

Michelle! Early baby then. Hope everything is okay then. I'm sure lo will e a strong little one if delivered this week. I know someone who delivered at 34 weeks recently and baby came home after just 2 days :)

Afm DH scored the labs!! I'll look over them when I get home but he said nothing was marked for review. He said they wanted to know why we needed a copy.. That makes me so mad. I paid for them! Why does it matter. If I wanted to make copies and hand out or put on FB who cares?? They are mine. He told them the truth though which I don't like he did that. I wish he would have said just for our files. Oh well we have them and I will keep my appt for the 17th.


----------



## anmlz86

Michelle- hope everything goes well for you! Fingers crossed!

AFM- first Lupron injection wasn't bad, just really itchy afterwards so I rubbed it for a few minutes. Had to keep staring at my calendar to make sure ingot everything started correctly. I just had to giggle at myself.

Hop everyone is doing well and enjoying their hump day!


----------



## Jenn76

Michelle: I hope your LO keeps baking a bit longer. Sorry to hear you are going through this, but it sounds like you are in good hands. 

Mobaby: Glad to hear you got your results. 

Angie: I hope you sleep better tonight. I'm sure the tiredness will kick I soon and all you will want to do is sleep. Only two more days until your beta, I'm guessing a nice strong number. 

Anmlz: Glad to hear the first shot wasn't that bad.


----------



## GettingBroody

Michelle - great to hear from you, glad all is well. Strange that the two tests gave different results. :shrug: Hopefully your little man will stay put for another while but at least you're in the best place now and it's great that you've got the steroid shot on board :thumbup:

Never - I didnt sleep at well for the first week or so after my bfp but then my brain settled down and let me sleep normally again! Just enjoy the excitement for now!! (and good call on taking the day off work!)

Mo - that's great that your results are clear! I agree, you are perfectly entitled to a copy of your own results regardless of why you want them!! Full steam ahead to your FET now :D

Anmlz - I can't tell you how many times I checked & rechecked my calendar! I was so paranoid about messing things up! Yay for getting started!!

Bubu - your RE sounds great! Really hope this one will be your bfp, you so deserve it :hugs:


----------



## michelle01

They gave me meds to stop the contractions but my fluid level is only 6.8 and normal is 12-13 so if they can stop the contractions then another steroid shot tomorrow. And Friday they will stop all meds and see what happens. From the sounds if it I will not be leavin here until LO is born.


----------



## bubumaci

Aw, Michelle - all fingers crossed for you! How are you feeling? :hugs:


----------



## Lindsay18

Bubu- sounds fantastic that they have such a great plan!

Mo- yay for DH!! I would have told them - none of your damn business!!! Lol

Anmlz- you're so funny. I can relate!

Michelle- so glad you and the baby are ok!!! What a shock that must have been! Hope everything is ok and your itty bitty sweetheart will be here safe and sound!!


----------



## MoBaby

Me too Lindsay!


----------



## Jenn76

Michelle: Sorry to hear you might be stuck in the hospital for a while. Hopefully Friday brings good news. :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

All my labs are normal!! YAY! Hehe Im so glad DH got them. My FSH is 4.6 and AMH is 2.57 and all genetic test are normal (I am a normal female!) and all the RPL test are negative. So yeah, my mcs are still unexplained but at least my body isnt rejecting the baby or clotting off the placenta :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Mo- that's great news!!! I'm sure you feel so relieved!!! :)


----------



## Mamali

Michelle really praying for the best for you and your LO dear :hugs:.

Bubu and Never can't wait to hear your beta dearies, so excited for you :happydance::happydance:.

Mo its a relief to know nothing is wrong with you, fingers crossed your next transfer sticks. You are in my prayers :hugs:.

Anmlz yayy for starting, wish you all the best.

Bubu dear, you are in my thoughts and prayers :hug:.

Kathy how are you? :hugs:.

Getting hope little miss Fia is feeling better? my :hugs: to her.

Our Mommas in the house hope your LOs are doing great? :hugs: and :kiss: to them.

Nothing new for me, am still not feeling pregnant :wacko:. Am not showing yet, i guess cos am a little heavy, i just can't wait to start feeling the kicks :haha:. 

hope everyone else is doing great :flower:.


----------



## Jenn76

Mobaby: Glad to hear your results all came back normal. Praying that your transfer on the 17th brings you your forever baby. 

Mamali: Not much longer for you to feel those kicks. It's the best feeling ever! I loved that only I could feel it in the beginning, something special that was just for me to feel. After awhile you start to get a feel for the baby's personality.


----------



## michelle01

Great new Mo!

Contractions have stopped and they gave me the other steroid shot. Tomorrow they will scan me to check the fluid; if its better i go home on strict bed rest if its the same or lower then they have to decide what to do.


----------



## MoBaby

I'm glad the contractions stopped Michelle! FX your little one gets to cook a little longer.


----------



## Jenn76

Michelle: Glad your contractions stopped. I hope your fluid is okay tomorrow so you can go home. I'll have everything crossed for you.


----------



## GettingBroody

Michelle - delighted the meds worked their magic! Fx'd your fluid is where it needs to be tomor!


----------



## never2late70

Great news Michelle!


----------



## Lindsay18

Mamali- can't wait for you to feel that!!! I miss it :(

Michelle- thank goodness!!! So happy you're better!


----------



## azlissie

Michelle, great news that the contractions have stopped!! That should give the steroid shots time to work. Hang in there!!

Angie & Laurie, can't wait to hear your betas tomorrow!!

Anmlz, best of luck!

Mo, I'm so glad your blood work was normal. Your next cycle sounds very promising!

Dawson has been moved out of the in ubator into an open crib & he has gained a couple of ounces. Little dude is doing great! Learning to use the special cleft bottle is our next challenge - he'll get it but it might take awhile. 

Hello to everyone else!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Yay crib!!!!!! :dance:


----------



## sekky

Hello ladies. Just popping in to say hello


----------



## never2late70

Beta day! Here I go! :happydance:

Happy Friday!


----------



## bubumaci

:) can't wait to hear the results!! Both of you... hurry up.... :flower:


----------



## michelle01

Hi girls! They stopped the magnesium drip this morning, got the catheter out and taking pill form meds to see if the contractions stay put. My fluid is about the same so they will monitor me over the next 24 hours and see what happens.


----------



## MoBaby

Glad all is Okay for now Michelle! Hopefully lo stays put for a couple more weeks :)


----------



## never2late70

Beta 261!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jenn76

Azlissie: So great to hear Dawson is in a crib now. I hope he adapts to the bottle soon and you can go home. Have you heard back on any of the testing they were doing?

Angie: Congrats on being officially pregnant! Great result, sounds like a strong bean. Do you have a repeat test in two days? When is your first ultrasound?

Michelle: Glad to hear your fluid didn't decrease. I hope you can go home tomorrow. 

Hi Sekky! How are you doing?


----------



## MrsC8776

Lindsay18 said:


> Getting - so sorry that Fia still has diarrhea! I'm glad she's not acting sick though!!!
> 
> Michelle- soooo happy the tests came back negative!
> 
> Mo- totally agree with the other ladies. I'd get on that phone and say that's unacceptable! You need those results sooner and it's ridiculous because they have the results- just not the time to tell you?! No freaking way! Lol. Raise some hell girl!
> 
> Almost- Liam is getting so big!!! I love it!
> 
> Jenn- I am cracking up! Look at her all happy in her little womb! Now stay in there and go to sleep!!! Lol
> 
> Mrs- I know we talked about this already but we will get through this together! It was better tonight!!!:
> 
> Reiken's 2nd night of going to sleep without us rocking him went pretty well (for him- I was a mess!). Put him down drowsy, cried for 7 minutes. Picked him up and calmed him down. Put him down drowsy, cried for a little longer. Picked him up and calmed him down until a little drowsy but awake. Then he closed his eyes and took a deep breath and went to sleep. Whole process took about 25 min. I was upset but it did work and I know it's for the best. Just hard.

Bed time really isn't an issue for me. They usually go to bed just fine. Its the naps that are horrible. Ava will scream (not cry) forever! I tried leaving he to cry for a few minutes but this child gets so worked up so fast. Big tears, can't catch her breath, coughing, choking (because of crying so hard)... the whole nine yards. That nap turned into a 2 hour crying/screaming session. I don't even know what to do anymore. 



bubumaci said:


> I think that is so funny Jenn - Houdini/Hulk/Emma :D
> Just a silly question - why is it bad if her arms are free?
> 
> So we had a nice long appointment at the doctor's this morning. He says that I will probably be ovulating today (let's see what the blood test tells us). He did another endometrial biopsy, as we are going for it again in my next cycle. He said he wants to do gentle stimulation in the hope that we get only a few eggs to fertilise, but good quality ones - so that we don't have only our singleton blast to transfer (which is apparently an AC - so with a 25% chance of becoming a live birth). I have responded very well to the medication in the past and he is hoping that it is a quality vs quantity issue and that we will do better with the lower stimulation... Keep fingers crossed ladies (and I am hoping my two angels are negotiating away up there, so that we have finally have something positive happening this year)... xxx

Sounds like a great plan is in place! I have everything crossed for you! 



MoBaby said:


> All my labs are normal!! YAY! Hehe Im so glad DH got them. My FSH is 4.6 and AMH is 2.57 and all genetic test are normal (I am a normal female!) and all the RPL test are negative. So yeah, my mcs are still unexplained but at least my body isnt rejecting the baby or clotting off the placenta :)

Yay for normal results!! 



azlissie said:


> Michelle, great news that the contractions have stopped!! That should give the steroid shots time to work. Hang in there!!
> 
> Angie & Laurie, can't wait to hear your betas tomorrow!!
> 
> Anmlz, best of luck!
> 
> Mo, I'm so glad your blood work was normal. Your next cycle sounds very promising!
> 
> Dawson has been moved out of the in ubator into an open crib & he has gained a couple of ounces. Little dude is doing great! Learning to use the special cleft bottle is our next challenge - he'll get it but it might take awhile.
> 
> Hello to everyone else!!

:happydance: Yay for an open crib! Thats such a great step forward! 



sekky said:


> Hello ladies. Just popping in to say hello

:hi: How are you doing? 



michelle01 said:


> Hi girls! They stopped the magnesium drip this morning, got the catheter out and taking pill form meds to see if the contractions stay put. My fluid is about the same so they will monitor me over the next 24 hours and see what happens.

I'm glad the contractions have stopped. Mag is truly horrible so I'm glad you are off that now. 



never2late70 said:


> Beta 261!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:happydance:


----------



## sekky

Jenn and Mrs C am fine, thanks for asking. How your babies? 

Never congrats on your awesome beta.


----------



## Stinas

Mo - Thats great news!!!!! 

Michelle - Glad the baby is ok! 

azlissie - Saw the pics on FB...cutie pie!!! :baby::flower:


Angie - :happydance::happydance:


BOMO - Cant wait to hear your results!!


Hope everyone is doing well!!! Still busy at work, but after this weekend things calm down. THANK GOD! lol 
Vegas in two weeks! :happydance::happydance: 
Pray AF comes this week! Not only do I need to get this FET started, but hellooooo time to wax lol Cant stand the letting it grow in order to wax. grrrr....got to hate being hairy. lol 
Besides all of that....no news. Blahhhh Boring!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Stinas said:


> Mo - Thats great news!!!!!
> 
> Michelle - Glad the baby is ok!
> 
> azlissie - Saw the pics on FB...cutie pie!!! :baby::flower:
> 
> 
> Angie - :happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> BOMO - Cant wait to hear your results!!
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!!! Still busy at work, but after this weekend things calm down. THANK GOD! lol
> Vegas in two weeks! :happydance::happydance:
> Pray AF comes this week! Not only do I need to get this FET started, but hellooooo time to wax lol Cant stand the letting it grow in order to wax. grrrr....got to hate being hairy. lol
> Besides all of that....no news. Blahhhh Boring!


Lmaooooo Stinas!!!! I was mortified at the hospital because I was not prepared and my actual appointment was not until that Saturday for my wax! In between my contractions I said sorry a million times because I was soooo embarrassed :haha:


----------



## Lindsay18

Omg I'm cracking up ladies lol!!! Never waxed have to say. I shave- waxing seems so painful!!!

Michelle- so glad you're better!!!

Hey Sekky!!!

Mrs- that SUCKS!!! He doesn't fight me for naps at all and is getting better at night now thank goodness. I guess if I had to pick I'd rather him be better at night. But the day screaming must drive you INSANE!!!!


----------



## Jenn76

Gotta love some of the talk on here, lol! I'm with you Lindsay always been too afraid to try waxing. :blush:

On naps and sleeping I always put them down with bottles or soothers. They fall asleep in my arms and I put them in their cribs. If Emma isn't sound asleep she will scream too. The lip quivers and she hyperventilated. It's too hard to watch. For naps they mostly nap in their swings, unfortuately I don't have them on a schedule yet. :dohh:

Sekky: Babies are good. What's your next plan? Did you decide to do another round of IVF? 

Stinas: I hope AF comes soon so you can get on your way again. Glad to hear work will be slowing down so you can get some time off.


----------



## MrsC8776

It is pretty bad having naps so rough. Lindsay you make a very good point. I'd rather have good bed times than good nap times. Although I would truly love to have both. :haha: The girls do go down with bottles so that helps. They refuse and I mean absolutely refuse all pacifiers. I've tried every single kind they make and they both look at me like I'm insane and feeding them poison. :dohh: They took them in the NICU but once we got home they wanted nothing to do with them. I still try though.


----------



## Lindsay18

Mrs- absolutely both would be better!!! You'll get there though. I refused pacifiers as a baby too my mom said. I sucked my thumb. Until I was 8 lol. And then needed braces haha. Keep trying pacifiers (the orthodontic ones seem to work best for Reiken) but they always have their thumbs or fingers lol. Ever try a small soft security blanket for comfort instead? Or something that smells like you? Just a thought. Trying to find something that works to comfort then is tough. But they change do much in the early months they may surprise you and take pacifiers eventually.


----------



## michelle01

Cracking up about the waxing cause I was totally NOT prepared to be in the hospital right now and haven't shaved .....so embarrassing!

As for pacifiers and thumb sucking; Tyler refused a paci at three months and now sucks his thumb. I wish he would have stuck with the paci instead. 

So starting about 3am contractions have started but they are just monitoring them at this point. I didn't sleep much cause they kept coming. Of course I are breakfast and when the 7am nurse started she yelled at me; well not yelled but said she was gonna have me hold off. Of course I ordered as soon as I could to eat cause I was not going all day with no food and another headache if they were not taking him!!!

Hi sekky!!!

Stinks - enjoy Vegas and hope af comes soon ;)

Hi Kathy! How are you?

Mrsc - how are the girls doing? How are you? I gotta get caught up with journals today!

Hi Jenn! How are your beautiful babies doing? And you?

Lindsay - yay for four nights without rocking Reiken; how is that going?

Angie & Bomo - when is your next betas and scan?

Hope everyone else is good!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

michelle01 said:


> Cracking up about the waxing cause I was totally NOT prepared to be in the hospital right now and haven't shaved .....so embarrassing!
> 
> As for pacifiers and thumb sucking; Tyler refused a paci at three months and now sucks his thumb. I wish he would have stuck with the paci instead.
> 
> So starting about 3am contractions have started but they are just monitoring them at this point. I didn't sleep much cause they kept coming. Of course I are breakfast and when the 7am nurse started she yelled at me; well not yelled but said she was gonna have me hold off. Of course I ordered as soon as I could to eat cause I was not going all day with no food and another headache if they were not taking him!!!
> 
> Hi sekky!!!
> 
> Stinks - enjoy Vegas and hope af comes soon ;)
> 
> Hi Kathy! How are you?
> 
> Mrsc - how are the girls doing? How are you? I gotta get caught up with journals today!
> 
> Hi Jenn! How are your beautiful babies doing? And you?
> 
> Lindsay - yay for four nights without rocking Reiken; how is that going?
> 
> Angie & Bomo - when is your next betas and scan?
> 
> Hope everyone else is good!


Hi...Im doing ok....had my levels checked this past week and I'm already down to 86.4....going back in on Friday for more bloodwork....so we shall see what they have to say from there...

How are you feeling? Did the contractions slow down?


----------



## michelle01

Kathy - I am still sorry for what your going through and what you have been through :hugs: my contractions seem stable and the dr told me this morning not to eat Monday morning till they get the scan done and figure out what's gonna happen. So for now just camping out here!


----------



## Jenn76

Michelle: Sorry to hear the contractions are back. I made the mistake of not eating before I went into labour and delivery and I think that is partially why I reacted like I did to the meds. Hopefully they don't need to deliver him today. 

Paci's and thumbs: Mine like the Advent Freeflow Pacifier, I also tried several. Neither suck their thumbs but both suck their fists. I knew a guy that sucked his thumb until he was 11, so I'd rather them like the paci. 

Kathy: I hope your levels get back to zero soon. Are you going to have further testing done? Did your RE ever give you some answers as to what was wrong? It really sucks that you went through this. :hugs:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

michelle01 said:


> Kathy - I am still sorry for what your going through and what you have been through :hugs: my contractions seem stable and the dr told me this morning not to eat Monday morning till they get the scan done and figure out what's gonna happen. So for now just camping out here!

Thank you Michelle <3 hopefully Monday they will be able to give you some more answers....Little man is probably excited to meet his mommy and wants to come out! Cant wait to see him


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Jenn76 said:


> Michelle: Sorry to hear the contractions are back. I made the mistake of not eating before I went into labour and delivery and I think that is partially why I reacted like I did to the meds. Hopefully they don't need to deliver him today.
> 
> Paci's and thumbs: Mine like the Advent Freeflow Pacifier, I also tried several. Neither suck their thumbs but both suck their fists. I knew a guy that sucked his thumb until he was 11, so I'd rather them like the paci.
> 
> Kathy: I hope your levels get back to zero soon. Are you going to have further testing done? Did your RE ever give you some answers as to what was wrong? It really sucks that you went through this. :hugs:



Once my numbers are at zero I start all testing for multiple miscarriage...they will take 12 to 14 vials of blood...they will be doing factor five and a bunch of other testing. I will
be seeing a high risk doctor as well....and my gyno wants to place a stitch in me the next time....hopefully I get some a


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Sorry about that...trying to answer from my soon and it sucks!!!

Hopefully get some answers from all this new testing...


----------



## Jenn76

Wow it sounds like they are going to get to the bottom of this. I hope the testing gives you some answers.


----------



## never2late70

Kathy: I am so happy that you're feeling a tad bit better, and happy to hear that you are able to get those tests run. Never give up love! :hugs:

Jenn and MrsC: I have NO idea how you handle twins. Ya'll are super mommies! I love hearing all the creative ways you try to get your babies to sleep. :hugs:

Hi Stinas! Never thought I'd say this, but I hope AF shows up soon. :dohh: 
Have a blast in Vegas! :happydance:

Pink Algebra: Where are you love?:shrug: :flower:

Mo: I am so please that things to be falling into place for you. This is it July is a lucky month I think :winkwink:

AZ: I absolutely adore the pictures of Dawson. He is doing so great. How are you holding up? :hugs: 

BOMO: I am so excited for you this round. You have some pretty impressive angels in your corner. :hugs:

Hey Almost, Broody, BOMO, Mamli, Lindsay and all my lovelies. :wave:

Nothing much going on here. Excited for my labs Monday. They should be doubled right?:shrug: Pretty queasy:sick: day and night but pretzels and saltines knock it away pretty quickly :thumbup:

I am super Angie today! Did 5 loads of laundry. Dusted. Vacuumed. Swept. Cleaned both bathrooms. Went grocery shopping. Getting ready to make baked salmon for dinner, oh and I baked a cake :haha: 

Hope you're all having a lovely Saturday
<3 Angie


----------



## never2late70

Ps.. Michelle: I am glad you're able to eat. I know it sucks being on bed rest, but it's best to keep that little nugget in as long as you can, although I am sure if he wants to come out now, he will be just FINE :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## Lindsay18

Hey girls- will read all the posts in a little. Was in the ER last night :(. Had horrific food poisoning. I threw up 35+ times and TMI- it came out the other end too. My mom took me to the ER and they immediately gave me IV fluids, anti nausea meds, and acid relief. They said that I definitely needed to be in the hospital. I was there until 5am. They had to stick me 6 times for IV and blood since my veins were so bad from the dehydration. Ugh. 

On top of all of this, I've been experiencing lower belly pain that wraps around to my back for a week now. I had a u/s Friday but results would be received by my OB tomorrow. The ER decided to do another u/s while I was there and they discovered a really large cyst on my left ovary. So now I have to contact my OB tomorrow to discuss what to do about it. Little bummed right now about all of this. It sucks being so sick etc. feeling better today. Just really weak and sore.


----------



## GettingBroody

Oh Lindsay you poor thing :hugs: That's an awful lot to have to deal with at once. Try and put the cyst to the back of your mind until you're well enough to deal with it... I hope you feel better soon and it isn't too hard being away from Reiken :flower:


----------



## Lindsay18

Thanks girl. I hated being in the hospital away from him. Plus DH hadn't been alone with him much at all but it was at nighttime when he was sleeping and I got home at 5am so not bad. Then I slept until 10am. He did ok but Reiken was definitely more content when I got up and cuddled with him. Loved that! 
And I just got my period lol. I can't win!!! I'm in a wedding Saturday so I need to make sure I get back to as close to 100% by then!!


----------



## Jenn76

Wow Lindsay that sucks! I've Never had food poisoning before that sounds aweful! Sorry about the cyst, I hope your OB gives you some good news tomorrow. I secretly love the fact that I can sooth both babies easily and DH always struggles. It just feels so good to know they love their mommy. I know it's because I'm home with them but it still feels good. I hope you are back to 100% by your wedding.


----------



## michelle01

Aw Lindsay, so sorry for what your going through. Glad you are home now and hopefully you can get some answers about the cyst. I can sympathize how hard it is not being home; even though DH has been bringing Tyler to see me, I am missing him sooo much. 

I hope you are better by Saturday! Just push the fluid and rest up!


----------



## azlissie

Lindsay, I'm so sorry you had to be in the hospital! That sounds horrible but at least they were able to help you feel better. Rest up!

Michelle, how are you doing? Any more contractions?

Laurie and Angie, do you have repeat betas tomorrow? Good luck!

MrsC, the pics of the girls sleeping through the fireworks are really cute! They're getting so big!

Mo and Stinas, best of luck for your next cycles. I am definitely keeping my fingers crossed for both of you!

Jenn, I think it's cute that your LOs settle down more easily for you. They must feel more comforted by your presence.

Getting, how is Fia doing? Hope she feels better soon!

Praying, hope you're hanging in there okay. :hugs:

Almost, Pink, Mama, Sekky - hello! Hope you're all doing well!

AFM, things are going pretty well with Dawson but I kind of had a little breakdown yesterday. I was just exhausted and the constant stress of being in the NICU just got to be more than I could take, so I left the hospital a couple hours earlier than usual. I've been trying to be there from 9am to 7pm - that way I can do four of his feedings and spend lots of time holding him. I know there are people who have been going every day a lot longer (we're right across from a 25 weeker who's been there 7 weeks so far) and there are a lot of babies who are a lot sicker than Dawson, so I have a lot to be grateful for, but it's taking its toll. Unfortunately we've had a couple of days with no real progress on the bottle feeding - he's only doing 2 of 8 feeds a day that way, and he's only getting about 2/3 of what they want him to get. We need to get to where he does all 8 feeds and gets the full amount each time and with no progress the last few days it's feeling like it might take forever to get there.

Sorry to be kind of a downer - I just know that you all have a lot more familiarity with this routine than anyone in my family and can understand what it's like.

Hope everyone has a good week!


----------



## GettingBroody

:hugs: Az, it's totally understandable that you'll have a few down days, please don't apologise. Life in the NICU is exhausting and it's often 2 steps forward 1 step back. It mightn't feel like it now but very soon you'll be home with Dawson and it'll all feel like a dream! In the meantime don't bottle things up - if you need to cry cry, if you need to vent we're here to listen! Hang in there!! :hugs: Love your new avatar photo by the way!

Michelle - how are things looking today?

As for us, as of yesterday Fia seems to be getting better. Nappies aren't back to normal yet but they're hugely improved and there was about 18 hours between the last 2 dirty ones, unlike last week when it wasn't unusual to change her nappy 3 times in 20 mins!!!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Az...hang in there love...YOU are doing an awesome job...I don't have experience in the NICU but close friends of mine did and it was a lot for them as well.....All will be better in no time and this will just be a memory....Dawson is a strong little man and he will get to where they would like him to be shortly <3 We are always here for you 24/7!


----------



## Mamali

Az you are one strong lady, its not easy to go through what you are going through right now. Hang in there dear, Little baby Dawson is quite an amazing child and will come out of all this a victor. You are in my prayers hun :hugs:.

Angie thats an awesome beta, am sooo excited for you.

Bomo maybe i missed it, sorry, how was your beta?

Lindsay sorry you are feeling under the weather, wish you a quick recovery.

Michelle keeping you and your LO in prayers dear :hugs:.

Cracking up about your waxing discussion :haha:, am not a fan of either waxing or shaving too, wish i were one of those lucky ones that don't grow hair down there :haha:.

Hope everyone else is doing great :flower:


----------



## never2late70

Awe AZ, it's not going to be easy, but I have a good feeling that you are strong and in love with that boy. I continue to pray for his recovery. :hugs:


Hi everyone! Just popping in real quick to say my beta is 1035 :thumbup:

Happy Monday!!
<3


----------



## Lindsay18

Az- I feel for you so much girl. I can't believe how strong you are for your little man. You're inspirational and every moment you spend with him is so precious to his development. Don't stress about the speed of his progress- he will get there. :) you're amazing!!! Xoxo

Angie- that's wonderful!!! When is your scan?!


----------



## never2late70

Thanks. Friday the 26th I should be 7 wk and 2 days by then :thumbup:


----------



## GettingBroody

Yay Angie!!! :D


----------



## michelle01

Yay Angie!! That is so awesome :)

Az - you are so strong; hang in there. :hugs:

Today my fluid is 5.5 but I had some spotting this am so they want to recheck tomorrow and if its the same then I go home!!!!! Best news yet :). I will have to take it easy but just ready for my own bed.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Nice Number Angie <3


----------



## Lindsay18

Michelle- that's awesome news!!! Keep us updated!!!


----------



## never2late70

Great news Michelle! :thumbup:


----------



## bubumaci

I am so happy for our DE girls on here! Two lots of fabulous numbers ... I am hoping that the lucky streak this thread is having will extend to a few more of us on here... <3


----------



## GettingBroody

Great news Michelle! Well done to your little man for hanging in there! (literally, lol!) Every extra day is another day for him to grow bigger and stronger! :thumbup:


----------



## GettingBroody

Bubu - I'm sure it will! :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

Angie & BOMO - Amazing betas!!! :happydance:

Michelle - I hope you get to go home!!!

Lindsay - I hope you feel better today!!!

AF arrived yesterday!!! :happydance::happydance: Start BCP's tom! I will take them until the 28th, day I come home.....then start a bleed, then blood work, then i am guessing estrogen pills will start! Excited to start this FET! I am determined to have this work....regardless of the fact that its out of my hands lol I am on a mission ladies!!!!


----------



## anmlz86

That's an awesome number Angie!

Great news Michelle! Will you be on bed rest once you get home?

Lindsay- hope you're feeling better! 

Hope everyone else is doing well!

AFM-took last BCP yesterday, only on Lupron at the moment. Go in for e2 on Thursday. So basically just waiting for AF and bloods.


----------



## Jenn76

Azlissie: :hugs: You are amazing! Such a strong lady and great mom. You will make it through this and soon enough your little man will be home with you. The fact that he is drinking some through his bottle means that he can do it. Soon he will get to where they need him. 

Angie: Great number!!! :happydance:

Stinas: Yeah for AF!!! You will succeed this time!! Can't wait for your FET. Hope you have a great time in Vegas!! 

Anmlz: Yeah for finishing BCP's, hope your bloods come back good.


----------



## Lindsay18

Hey girls- so much going on!!! Yay Stinas!!! Have a blast in Vegas! I better see your ass ASAP when you get back!!! Xoxo

Thanks for the well wishes:) I am feeling better. Still super weak and sore!!! Have a dress fitting tomorrow for a wedding I'm in on Saturday. So not in the mood but whatever. To top everything off, I got AF yesterday and she is here with a VENGEANCE!!! Body still isn't regulated after having Reiken. Off to bed for me. Still trying to catch up on sleep and recover.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hi everyone, sorry for being MIA... We were out on our boat last week cruising in and out of Canada so my cell service was spotty. I had my first beta on Friday and it was 325, second beta today was 870. I go for a scan on the 29th when I will be 7 weeks 4 days. 

I'm sorry for not doing personals but I had both my 3 and 1 yr old nieces all day starting at 6 this morning and I am exhausted and my head is pounding. LoL I should have napped when they did!! 

I hope you all are doing well.


----------



## GettingBroody

BOMO - congrats on 2 great betas!!

Stinas - yay for af! Enjoy Vegas!

Anmlz - full steam ahead!!!

Lindsay - sleep tight!!!


----------



## azlissie

Laurie, that's a great second beta!! Can't wait for your scan.

Lindsay, I hope you can get lots of sleep this week so you'll be up to being in the wedding Saturday. Such a bummer about AF - too bad she didn't stay away a little longer!

Hello to everyone else!! Thanks so much for your support - you all made me feel so much better after a rough weekend. Today Dawson is 2 weeks old - I was secretly hoping we would somehow not be in the NICU still but he's obviously not ready to come home yet. Bottle feeding didn't go well today at all so it's still really up in the air as to when he might be ready - I'm hoping we won't still be there by the 24th since he'll be a month old then. We'll see what happens!


----------



## sekky

Great beta BOMO. 

Yay for AF stinas.


----------



## MoBaby

Hey ladies I somehow got taken off this thread so now have arching up to do!

Michelle hope all goes well so you get to go home soon
Bomo yay nice 2nd beta!!

I went for my cd10 scan yesterday to see if I needed to go on estradiol or if my body was doing its job. And I'm working :) there are two follicles on the right I should ovulate from (two at 13-14mm; one at 11mm; 12 under 10 and 15 on left under 10). Lining was triple stripe at 7.9 mm!!!! Yay!!!! All set to go once i ovulate and that's due Friday/Saturday so next week I'll be pupo!


----------



## azlissie

Yay Mo!! That's great news.


----------



## never2late70

MO: Thats fantastic news!! :happydance:

AZ: He is growing stronger every day! How soon before they can discuss doing any kind of palate reapirs? I know nothing about the issue at all..


Nothing going here. Trying not to eat everything in sight! :haha:


----------



## never2late70

Hi Sekky! Anything in the works for you dear?:flower:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Great News Michelle!!!!!

Stinas.....Yayyyyyyy for AF....Let the countdown begin!!!! Have a great time in Vegas sweetie!!!!

Awesome Number Bomo <3

Yayyyy Mo!!!! wonderful news!!! 


As for me....had an emergency run to the doctor today....had such horrible pain that I was doubled over and walking was killing me! Doctor noticed I had a cyst on my right ovary and about 5 or 6 follicles growing on my left....(tmi) also constipated so she told me to keep taking my prenatal vitamins since they helped me....so nothing but fun times on my end <3 love you girls!!!


----------



## sekky

Hi Angie, well planning another IVF btw July/August/September. Thanks for asking.

Kathy hope you feel better.


----------



## Lindsay18

Kathy!!! Why didn't you call me?! Crazy how we both have cysts growing - sucks! It hurts! Did they say they were going to do anything??


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Lindsay18 said:


> Kathy!!! Why didn't you call me?! Crazy how we both have cysts growing - sucks! It hurts! Did they say they were going to do anything??

Hi :winkwink: I was going to but you have been going through so much I didn't want to call you for this....but I love ya! I will be ok..it's small that they are not worried about it...it was just the combo of all three that had me in so much pain....feel better now :thumbup: today anyway....how are you and the baby doing? 

I'm actually jumpy for my blood test on Friday....I pray I'm closer to zero.


----------



## michelle01

Sekky - Glad to see you are starting again soon :)

Kathy - Sorry about the cysts :( I have had painful ones before, no fun! And keeping everything crossed that Friday you are back to 0!

I am home now; THANK GOODNESS!!! Sleeping in my own bed A.M.A.Z.I.N.G! I am more tired and weak then I thought, but it is a good thing I am working from home now. I would never have the energy to go back in the office. And although I am having lots of contractions, nothing more then 3-4 per hour. Just hoping to make it through another few weeks so this LO can cook more!


----------



## Lindsay18

Kathy- don't be ridiculous! I'm there for you no matter what I'm going through. Food poisoning can't hold me down!!! Lol. I'm glad you're better and am excited for your # on Friday!!! I'm in that wedding Saturday ... Yay... Lol. I want to see you soon though!!! Reiken and I are great. He's been such a good baby lately!!!

Michelle- so happy you're home - enjoy!!!


----------



## never2late70

Kathy and Linds: Boo for cysts, but at least you caughtthem and can get them fixed or monitored soon enough :thumbup:

Michelle: Yay for being home! I'm so glad you got that little guy to snuggle in where he belongs for a bit longer. :happydance:

AZ: You're super mom in my book and I can't quit looking at your little love. He is doing really well, and I love all of the updates and pictures on FB <3

BOMO: what are you doing to pass the time before your scan? lol:coffee:
I'm going nuts :wacko:


To all of you trying again, whats new and exciting? Whats the plan?
Sekky, Stinas, Kathy, MO, Bubu..whats the word? :shrug: :hugs:

Kayla how are you and Liam? :flower: 

So not much going on with me, just a little worried because my thyroid is whacked and both my DR's are out of town until the 17th. :nope: Who orders a STAT TSH and then goes out of town with no one to cover?? :growlmad:
I may have gotten a hold of my thryroid surgeon to adjust my meds :Crosses fingers. Pregnancy and thyroid problems do not mix! :nope:

Also I just wanted to say THANK YOU all so much for being a part of making our dreams come true :hugs: Whether you helped us financially, emotionally, spiritually or all of the above, Thank you! Thank you!! :hugs: 
We are waiting until after our scan to make any announcement on Facebook, but just wanted you all to know how truly grateful I am to have had you!!

<3 Angie


----------



## Lindsay18

Angie- mwah!!! Xoxo!!!!


----------



## bubumaci

^^wss :) :)

Nothing new - just waiting for AF to start so that I can start with the light stimming on day three. Doccie wants to be able to transfer more than just the one blast we have left on ice - so he is going with the light stimulation, just to try and get a few quality eggs and hope that this is it. When I was there last week, he did a spontaneous endo-biopsy in the hope that it will help implantation in our next cycle. I jokingly said that now we will probably get pregnant naturally and he said it was nothing to laugh about. If only DH had better swimmers *sigh* ...

I really wanted to fly to Budapest to see my Grandma this weekend, but the flight is just so horrendously expensive and to be honest, I am still not feeling that great :o/


----------



## never2late70

Bubu:
I'm glad you have a plan in action. :thumbup: Don't we all wish it would happen naturally..lol Sorry you didn't get to see your Gramma :nope:
I really hope you start feeling better soon. Stay strong mind and body :hugs:

<3


----------



## Stinas

Kathy - I hope your levels are at zero! I know how long that takes and how grueling it is. Its bad enough it all happened, but for your body to still think your pregnant makes me sad. 

Michelle - Yay for being home!!!

Lindsay - OMG I feel like we were just talking about that wedding!! Crazy how time flies! 

Angie - Did they up your synthroid? I was told by my endocrinologist to let him know the same day I found out I was pregnant so he can up my synthroid. I went from 50 to 90. 
Either way, my fertility doc said it takes a month for it to settle in your body, so a week or so wont hurt you....just as long as your taking your old synthroid. 

bubumaci - I hate that this is sooo hard!

BCP day two! :happydance: Vegas on the 22nd! :happydance:


----------



## Lindsay18

Stinas- I know right?!! Yay Vegas!!! I want to see pics!!

Bubu- love you girl!! Glad your dr seems super proactive!! Stay strong! You're amazing!


----------



## MoBaby

im waiting to ovulate still! CD12 today.. so 2 more days and I should be ovulating so 8 more days to go until FET! Oh I went for a run today (it was a hard run and I havent drank much today b/c I have to do OPK 3 times daily) and when I came home I was crampy and spotting! Its been a few hours and still have a little spotting. Sigh. I have had this happen around O time so wonder if it has something to do with that. And I have had spotting with intense workouts as well. Maybe I need to give up workouts for a while. I should have an ultrasound and blood work in a few days so I'll have to mention it.


----------



## Stinas

Lindsay - I want to see pics of you at the wedding! Send me them, while im at work lol 
I will def send you pics from Vegas!!! I was thinking to come visit after Vegas because I knowwww i am buying the little guy something while im there lol I also ordered him something and it should be here any day lol I have problems!


----------



## never2late70

Stinas: Wahoo for Vegas! Live it up!!
I am on 175mcg of Synthroid. They need to lower the dose a little. :dohh:

Mo: I am so jealous of you working out! The spotting part I don't understand but hopefully its nothing serious. I am so pissed at myself. I managed to lose 30 pounds in three months and have already gained back 15 in 2.5 months :nope: I know the meds cause weight gain, but come on! I'm going to be over 200 pounds when I'm 8-9 months :cry: I am 5'10 175 right now. I was down to 160..I hope that things mellow out in August when I can stop all of this medicine. :thumbup:

Today I am 5 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## azlissie

Stinas, I hope you have a great time in Vegas! Don't know if you are a Coach fan, but they have a couple of outlet stores there with pretty good deals 

Lindsay, I hope you have fun at the wedding!

Mo, I don't have any helpful info about the spotting, but it seems like it might not hurt to tone down the workouts for a little while just to see if it goes away. I can't wait to hear about your FET!

Bubu, I'm glad your RE is going to try something a little different this time. I've heard good things about the endo biopsies. Best of luck!

Michelle, I'm glad you were able to go home. I hope your little guy keeps cooking a few more weeks. Rest up!

Kathy, I hope you get some good news with your next blood work.

Angie & Laurie, let's hear some prego symptoms! I'm so anxious for your scans!

Hello to everyone else!

Dawson has gotten much better with his bottle feeding and I am feeling less discouraged about the whole thing. He has finished a complete feed twice and is consistently getting at least 2/3 of his allotted amount at the other feedings, and he's just a lot more interested and engaged now. Plus, he's getting better at breathing and swallowing while sucking which is obviously very important! I just wish we could have some kind of end date in mind - I know we're getting closer but I don't know how close and it would be great to have a specific date in mind. But I know we have to take it one day at a time - it's just hard!


----------



## MoBaby

I've told my re about the spotting previously and his response was really? Ummm yes really. He checked my mid cycle hormones and all were normal and u/s never showed anything. I thought removing the polyp would stop it but nope. Oh well. There wil be plenty of time for exercise once baby comes. Guess I'll have to cut it out :(


----------



## Lindsay18

Mo- be careful! You may need to take a break!

Az- so glad Dawson is progressing!!! I bet you'll be going home sooner than you realize!!!

Stinas- you're ridiculous!!! You don't have to get him anything else! You're spoiling him!!! Love u and we can't wait to see you!!! Xoxo!!!


----------



## Stinas

Linsday - OMG just wait until you see it!!!!!!!!! Too cute!!! I love to spoil little babies!....plus hes too cute not to!!

azlissie - I have my heart set on a few stores lol Unfortunately none of them are outlets or discounted...I sooo wish they were lol I havent been to Vegas in 8yrs, DH told me they have a bunch new stores, so I cant wait! I see shoes in my future! lol


----------



## Jenn76

Azlissie: Great to hear Dawson is progressing with his feedings. I'm sure he will get there sooner then you think. 

Michelle: Glad to hear you are home and that little guy is still baking away. I hope you can keep him in a bit longer. 

Mobaby: Rest up, as you said there will be plenty of exercise for you once the baby arrives. 

BOMO: Great betas!!! I'm still putting my vote to twins, can't wait for your scan. 

Angie: Happy 5 weeks! Can't wait for your scan too!

Kathy: Good Luck tomorrow!!!!

Bubu: Can't wait to hear how this round goes, it will be interesting to see if you get some great blasts from the reduced stimulating. 

Stinas: Yeah for getting started!! Have a great time in Vegas!!! 

Lindsay: How are you doing? Is Reiken still escaping his swaddle? The woombie has been a success for us, finally!


----------



## never2late70

Thank you Jenn! Longest TWW ever for this scan! :dohh::haha:


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn- he's good!!! He has been doing well with the Halo swaddle. Sometimes an arm breaks free but for the most part he's good lol. Glad that the wombie works!!! She's such a stinker lol!!

-Well today is the wedding I'm in. It's going to be a long day since I've been up with him since 4:30am. I'm having some anxiety about leaving him for so long. We aren't staying overnight but we will be pretty late and I have to start getting ready pretty early to drive down there. Granted he will be With my mom, I'm still anxious. 
-Got an airbrushed spray tan yesterday to make me feel a little better about having to wear a dress (I'm not back to where I want to be physically yet). Definitely helped lol. 
-Started giving Reiken some baby oatmeal cereal yesterday. I know they advise to wait until 4months as some babies aren't ready for it and spit it out or throw it up, but I felt like he was ready. Boy was I right! Lol. He ate it with no problem, kept reaching for it, and it didn't bother him at all. So excited!!


----------



## azlissie

That's great that Reiken ate the cereal so well! Sounds like he's really thriving. I'm sure it will be hard to be away from him for a long time but hopefully you'll be really busy & the time will fly by. 

So Dawson might be looking at two more weeks in the NICU - I thought we were getting much closer than that. I just want him home so we can start figuring out our own routine & I'm tired of having to leave him behind every night. Hopefully the bottle feeding will improve faster than they are thinking & he'll be home sooner. I really don't want my baby to celebrate his one month birthday in the hospital. :-(


----------



## Jenn76

Lindsay: Great the Reiken loved the oatmeal, such cute pics of him eating it. I was told six months before solids so we haven't tried that yet. Hope you have a great time today. Don't worry about Reiken he will be in good hands. 

Azlissie: I hope Dawson surprises everyone and you ge to go home sooner. He is such a cutie!! Love all the pics that you post.


----------



## GettingBroody

Don't have time for a proper post but just had to share the lovely smiles I got this morning!!

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q571/derialc/48a6be7e000c879ce67b4a64d1237c4a_zps2100a15c.jpg

Have a great day everyone, will try and catch up later!


----------



## MoBaby

Omg fia is absolutely precious!! Thanks for sharing!!

I'm going to dr to confirm my LH surge/ovulation! Yesterday I had positive in wondfo brand but not Clearblue digital opk.. This morning pos on both. I may have to go back tomorrow to repeat but im hoping my surge was yesterday so the transfer can be Friday vs Saturday. Off I go!


----------



## Jenn76

Broody she is adorable. I just love the morning smiles and giggles too! How is Fia doing? How much does she weigh now?

Mobaby good luck!! Less then a week now, yeah!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Omg Fia is adorable!!!!

Mo- yay! So close!!!

The wedding was so much fun. Felt bad for the bride though. She didn't eat much before the ceremony (MOH dropped the ball on that one). So the bride got super sick and threw up twice before the wedding. I had to keep taking her in and out of her dress. She was ok right before the ceremony and was fine for the rest of the wedding. Poor thing. The wedding was great though! I had SUCH a hard time leaving Reiken but once I was there I was ok. He did great with my mom :)


----------



## Jenn76

Great to hear Lindsay. You both looked beautiful in your dresses. Sorry to hear the poor bride was sick. Weddings can be so stressful.


----------



## azlissie

Getting, Fia is so big!! She's adorable. 

Lindsay, glad you had a nice time at the wedding. I'm sure Reiken was happy to see you when you got home!

Mo, I hope you can do your transfer Friday! That puts you one day closer to your bfp 

Off to see my little dude - hope everyone has a nice Sunday!


----------



## MoBaby

So everything looked good! Lining 10.1 mm. No cysts. Perfect. My ovulation test was right yesterday but the weird thing is the dr said my transfer is Saturday when it's supposed to be 6 days from surge which would be Friday?? Maybe it's based on my labs today but I'll ask the nurse tomorrow when she calls. It wasn't my dr today but the on call dr. I have to do basically a trigger shot tonight then one on wed and one Saturday. So here it goes! Our last chance for dh to have a biological child of his own. Third FET is a charm, right?? :)


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Fia is a beauty! Her smile is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## bubumaci

Absolutely Mo - all fingers and toes crossed for you Sweetie xxx


----------



## Stinas

Lindsay - Saw the pics on FB...you looked GREAT!!

Getting - OMG Fia is getting sooo big!!! Cutie pie! :flower:

Mo - Yayyy!!! Good luck!!! :happydance:


----------



## michelle01

Third time is a charm Mo :) 

Lindsay - you looked great at the wedding! Poor bride; it's stressful enough and then to get sick. Glad Reiken did good and you enjoyed yourself!

Fia is just beautiful!!!! Love her smiles Getting!

Az - I love your pics of Dawson! I hope things improve and he gets to come home soon.


----------



## Lindsay18

Mo- definitely!!! Have all my fingers and toes crossed for you!!! Xoxo


----------



## MoBaby

I'm going in FRIDAY!!! 4 days!! At 2pm is my scheduled time and get to the clinic at 1230. I am going for accpuncture today at 5pm then probably will try to go wednesday then early am on Friday. This has to work! Everything is lining up perfectly so I am hoping hoping this is it! Please cross everything you have, pray or whatever you can to send good vibes my way!! I am so excited and nervous! The earliest I would test would be 8dpt because I have to take HCG the day after the transfer. That will be one LONG 8 days but luckily I will be working from 4-5 days after the transfer on and DH will be home with me the other days to occupy me :)


----------



## bubumaci

Mo - I am so excited for you!!! I really really hope that this will be it - the vibes feel good, so I have everything crossable crossed for you Sweetie! It is about time that we get lucky + happy! xxx :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## MrsC8776

Stinas said:


> Angie & BOMO - Amazing betas!!! :happydance:
> 
> Michelle - I hope you get to go home!!!
> 
> Lindsay - I hope you feel better today!!!
> 
> AF arrived yesterday!!! :happydance::happydance: Start BCP's tom! I will take them until the 28th, day I come home.....then start a bleed, then blood work, then i am guessing estrogen pills will start! Excited to start this FET! I am determined to have this work....regardless of the fact that its out of my hands lol I am on a mission ladies!!!!

I can't wait for you to get started again!! It won't be much longer! 



anmlz86 said:


> That's an awesome number Angie!
> 
> Great news Michelle! Will you be on bed rest once you get home?
> 
> Lindsay- hope you're feeling better!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well!
> 
> AFM-took last BCP yesterday, only on Lupron at the moment. Go in for e2 on Thursday. So basically just waiting for AF and bloods.

How is everything going for you? 



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Great News Michelle!!!!!
> 
> Stinas.....Yayyyyyyy for AF....Let the countdown begin!!!! Have a great time in Vegas sweetie!!!!
> 
> Awesome Number Bomo <3
> 
> Yayyyy Mo!!!! wonderful news!!!
> 
> 
> As for me....had an emergency run to the doctor today....had such horrible pain that I was doubled over and walking was killing me! Doctor noticed I had a cyst on my right ovary and about 5 or 6 follicles growing on my left....(tmi) also constipated so she told me to keep taking my prenatal vitamins since they helped me....so nothing but fun times on my end <3 love you girls!!!

Sorry to hear about the cyst. I had one awhile back that landed me in the ER as well. I seriously thought I was dying it hurt so bad. I hope you are doing ok now. 



bubumaci said:


> ^^wss :) :)
> 
> Nothing new - just waiting for AF to start so that I can start with the light stimming on day three. Doccie wants to be able to transfer more than just the one blast we have left on ice - so he is going with the light stimulation, just to try and get a few quality eggs and hope that this is it. When I was there last week, he did a spontaneous endo-biopsy in the hope that it will help implantation in our next cycle. I jokingly said that now we will probably get pregnant naturally and he said it was nothing to laugh about. If only DH had better swimmers *sigh* ...
> 
> I really wanted to fly to Budapest to see my Grandma this weekend, but the flight is just so horrendously expensive and to be honest, I am still not feeling that great :o/

I truly hope this cycle coming up will be the one for you! Sounds like you have a good plan in place. :hugs:



azlissie said:


> That's great that Reiken ate the cereal so well! Sounds like he's really thriving. I'm sure it will be hard to be away from him for a long time but hopefully you'll be really busy & the time will fly by.
> 
> So Dawson might be looking at two more weeks in the NICU - I thought we were getting much closer than that. I just want him home so we can start figuring out our own routine & I'm tired of having to leave him behind every night. Hopefully the bottle feeding will improve faster than they are thinking & he'll be home sooner. I really don't want my baby to celebrate his one month birthday in the hospital. :-(

:hugs: I know the NICU is hard. You are doing an amazing job! The best thing is that he is in there to get healthy and gain some weight. It will happen and the day you get to go home will be the best day! I hope that the two weeks you are looking at pass quickly. As hard as it is just try to remember that soon he will be home with you, he just has to get a little bit bigger and working on that eating for now. 



MoBaby said:


> I'm going in FRIDAY!!! 4 days!! At 2pm is my scheduled time and get to the clinic at 1230. I am going for accpuncture today at 5pm then probably will try to go wednesday then early am on Friday. This has to work! Everything is lining up perfectly so I am hoping hoping this is it! Please cross everything you have, pray or whatever you can to send good vibes my way!! I am so excited and nervous! The earliest I would test would be 8dpt because I have to take HCG the day after the transfer. That will be one LONG 8 days but luckily I will be working from 4-5 days after the transfer on and DH will be home with me the other days to occupy me :)

:happydance: Yay for Friday!!! This is going to be it and you will have your forever baby!! 

Sorry if I missed anyone! Thinking of you all. :hugs:

AFM~ Sorry for being MIA. The girls are keeping me so busy I don't have much time to get on her and reply to everyone. Ava started rolling back to front on Friday! She is so proud of herself! She had been watching Emma do it for the past month and a half so I think that helped her learn how to do it. She's still pretty fussy but not as bad as before. Emma giggles at everything. She thinks daddy is the funniest thing in the world! Ava is always looking around for him. It makes my heart so happy to see how much they love him. HE leaves again on the 30th and I know it's going to be so hard for everyone. :(


----------



## Jenn76

Mobaby: Third FET is the charm!! So exited or you!!! It's only two weeks and then you will have your BFP. 

MrsC: Glad to hear Ava is doing so much better. It's great to hear the girls are enjoying their daddy time, sucks that he leaves again soon. Did you get to have your date night? 

Michelle: How are you feeling? 

Bubu: Has AF arrived yet? I'm hoping you can start again soon. 

Angie and BOMO: How are you ladies feeling? 

Kathy: How are you feeling now?


----------



## never2late70

:hi: Everyone!

Mo: I am so thrilled for you and will pray my soul out for you! :hugs:

MrsC and Lindsay: Hooray for rolling babies! :haha:

It's been pretty quiet around here lately. Looking forward to everyone starting up here again soon. :thumbup:

Not much going on with me. Just waiting for my sono on the 26 :coffee:
My eating has slowed down a bit, so thts good. Now only symptom really is mildly sore boobs :shrug: Half tempted to go out and buy another test just to see if I'm still pregnant :winkwink:

Happy Monday!
~Angie


----------



## michelle01

Good Luck Mo ;)

Hi MrsC!!! So glad the girls are enjoying their daddy! Sorry he has to leave in a few weeks, but make I am sure everyone will make the most out of it. And it seems little miss ava is going to learn a lot from her sister ;)

Jenn! How are you? How are things going? I am feeling pretty good; just more tired then usual.

I just got back from my doctor appt; all is good. She sent me to the other office for a scan to check my fluid and do a profile. Fluid is great at 9.9!! And profile was really great too. She mentioned the high risk doctor said my c-section should be scheduled at 37 weeks :saywhat: I should find out for sure next week on Tuesday at my appt. I expected I wouldn't be scheduled till 39 weeks, so now feeling a little panicked!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi <3

MrsC. It's an awesome feeling when they learn new things!!! I loved that part when my son was little <3 How are you doing?

Michelle.....Yayyyy...I'm so excited for you!!!

Hi Jenn <3 How are those gorgeous babies doing? AFM..I'm getting there...Had to confront a friend over the weekend because it felt as though I had a contagious disease the way she was avoiding me. I understand some people don't have words or know how to express themselves..I get that but I was even more hurt because I was confused as to why she would be that way...especially when she should know me way better than that! She is about 5 months pregnant and she said she just didn't know how to react because she felt guilty that she was so happy that she was finally pregnant yet I am struggling....I said and that's fine but all she had to do was say Hey Kathy how are you? the normal things she would ask when we would have get togethers....I told her my feelings would never change and that I am so excited for her to have her baby...but that it hurt the way she was treating me....she started to cry so I felt guilty because I made a pregnant woman cry! (but I got over that quickly because I was really broken hearted just 5 minutes before hand <3) I said I am not that type of person who would be angry because of someones elses happiness....that's not even close to the person that I am....

Mo...Can't wait! So excited for you sweetie!

How is everyone else doing out there? Miss you ladies <3 

Hey Lindsay  

xoxoxo


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Oh and BTW....my HCG level was at a 4 today....I have blood work next Monday for recurring miscarriages (14 vials). I need to prepare myself to have the blood sucked out of me....wishing it would be Edward from twilight doing it but that's a long shot! hehehehe...

love ya!


----------



## bubumaci

Helloooo :wave:
No, @ Jenn - :witch: isn't here yet, although she has been threatening for a couple of days now, with low temperature in the morning (just above coverline) and spotting quite a bit - quite crampy too - so I have been expecting her any moment - but I am 13 dpo today, so I guess tomorrow / day after tomorrow is normal for me. Have to do quite a bit of reading, as the meds I need to jab are all different this time around ...


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

How are you doing Bubu <3


----------



## bubumaci

... not really that good, thank you for asking.
But :witch: did show up in the night, as I had anticipated (or rather early morning), so I guess I will start using the new medication on Thursday. I am so hoping that this time it will work. Not just because I really want it so much (and have had enough failures) - but I don't think I can handle anything else going wrong this year...

Kathy, how are you Sweetie? Your comment about Edward sucking the blood made me grin :)

:flower: to you lovely Ladies!


----------



## Lindsay18

Mo- very excited for you!!!

Kathy- 14 vials?! Damn. Miss you and love you!!!

Bubu- glad she showed!! Time to get a move on!


----------



## MoBaby

Kathy I feel you! I had the RPL panel and i felt like they were collecting forever! He also did the genetic panel at the same time!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Bubu...it's going to work <3


----------



## Swepakepa3

hello ladies!! sorry for being gone so long... i will read a few threads back to catch up a little..


Good luck to everyone!!

AFM: ER scheduled for Thursday 7/18..... right now i have 13 eggs measureable on the right and 6 on the left, unfortunately i have OHSS..... so i need to watch carefully in the next two days..... I am doing my hcg shot tonight at 8:15pm


Question... its been a while since my last cycle.. .does location of hcg shot matter? (ovidrel)?

thanks!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Yay!!! Sounds awesome minus the OHSS. I don't think it matters. I did mine in my lower stomach below and either right or left of my belly button. Can't remember. Is that where you're doing yours??


----------



## anmlz86

Hi everyone! Just started stimming tonight, yay! But oh my golly did it sting! Does anyone have any suggestions on how to make it not sting so friggin much? I let it warm up to room temperature and injected slowly, but 300 units takes forever to inject slowly. 

Sorry for not doing personals, things are slightly crazy around here. Getting ready for a convention in Chicago, gotta get the fur kids ready to hang out at work.


----------



## Swepakepa3

Lindsey - yes just did it on my left lower belly... Also started cabagoline for my ohss.... 

I don't know of any ways not to make sting... Doesn't bother me... Maybe make sure alcohol is dry before doing shot....???


----------



## GettingBroody

Kathy - sorry about your friend :hugs: Hope things improve now that you've spoken to her... Good luck with the bloodwork on Monday!

Bubu - :hugs: Glad af is here and you can get started again...

Mo - only 2 more days to go! :dance:

Swepa - :hi: Good luck with ER! Looking forward to the report!

Anmlz - Ice ice ice!!! Try holding an ice cube onto the area for about 5 mins before you inject, makes it nice and numb... The longer you ice it the number it'll be. Congrats on starting stimms!!! :D


----------



## GettingBroody

Az & MrsC - I came across this poem today, written by the mother of a premmie. Made me well up a bit I have to say! :blush:

https://www.lifeafternicu.com/2013/01/stronger-than-we-thought.html


----------



## Lindsay18

Anmlz- definitely ice. No one told me this until my second to last day of stimms lol. It helped SOOOOOO much!!! Good luck!


----------



## never2late70

Hello Everyone! :flower:

Hooray for Anmlz-Swep and MO!! :happydance: So excited to follow your TWW's :thumbup: You're all almost there!

So I am in a tiny little panic over my thyroid. My levels came back through the roof :nope: I have an two amazing Dr's. My Endocrinologist and of course my Reproductive Endocrinologist. Both are telling me to relax that my hoshimoto's (which I have had for over 10 years) is very common in pregnancy. That we will follow it closely and take one day at a time. :winkwink: Still scary :wacko:

Postive energy and good thoughts welcome! 

~Angie


----------



## Lindsay18

Angie- I've never had anything wrong with my thyroid And I did while pregnant. Was on meds. Same with my friend. So I'm sure they see this all the time! Trust your drs:). I'm sure they have your health as a #1 priority!!! How are you feeling???


----------



## michelle01

YAY Anmlz for starting stimming! And yes, ICE ICE ICE!!! That helps tremendously!

Hi Swepa :) Glad to see you are close to being pupo! Hope ER goes good!

Angie - That is scary on your thyroid, but sounds like it is due to pregnancy! At least they will follow you closely but just one thing to deal with to have that little bundle of joy in your arms ;)

I have my c-section scheduled for August 9; dr called yesterday saying that since my scan went well no need to go earlier then 39 weeks unless I have another scare. I am glad because now I don't feel like I have to get everything done this weekend ;) I also have b-day parties/grad parties over the next 2 weekends that I want to go too.


----------



## Lindsay18

Yay for August 9!!!!


----------



## never2late70

Lindsay & Michelle: I have always had Hoshimoto's its just much worse now. I have 3 nodules on my thyroid that have been biopsied and were benign so I always opted out of thyroidectomy because I didn't want the scar :dohh:
Yes, lots of monitoring. One day at a time. My biggest symptom right now is urtter exhaustion. Totally wiped out :nope:

Michelle: Hooray for August 9th! :happydance:


----------



## anmlz86

Michelle- August babies are awesome, just saying!

Thank you ladies for the ice idea, it definitely helped majorly!!! I'll have to take my little ice pack with me to my conference this weekend. 

Hope everyone is doing well and things are going great for everyone!!


----------



## azlissie

Anmlz, hope the stimming goes well. When is your next scan?

Mo, best of luck for Friday!!

Angie, I hope the drs can get your thyroid levels straightened out. Rest up!!

Lindsay, saw on fb that Reiken slept through the night - yay! That's awesome - hope it continues. 

Swepa, best of luck this round!

Michelle, I'm so glad things have settled down & it's looking like your lo will stay put for now. If he's born in Aug I can send you a Leo necklace I bought before Dawson was born  now I need one for Cancer!

MrsC, Stinas, Bomo, Getting, Kathy, mama, Jenn, Sekky, Pink & anyone else I missed - hello!! Hope you are all doing well.

AFM, things are going pretty well. Dawson is getting better at bottle feeding every day so hopefully he can come home soon. He's up to 4lb 7oz - he's gained over a pound in 3 weeks! I'm so ready to leave that NICU behind & never look back.


----------



## Lindsay18

Az- that's great! He's so freaking adorable! So glad he's gaining weight so nicely! 
Yes, Reiken slept through the night 2 nights ago however last night he was up pretty much every hour :(. I think it was just from gas. Poor DH- he's the one that got up with him almost every time lol. The thing is. He does the 1 middle of the night feeding when he does wake up. So every time he cries in the middle of the night, I assume its for that 1 feeding. I don't usually look at the clock. I just assume he's getting up to feed him lol. So he's going to be pretty tired today. Lol.


----------



## michelle01

Glad to hear Dawson is gaining weight and I hope you get to leave the NICU soon too!! And he is such a cutie; love all your pictures you post on FB :) And thank you; that is so nice of you regarding the necklace!! 

Oh Lindsay; those kinda nights are rough. That was great DH got up with him, I am sure he will be crashing hard tonight and hopefully Reiken sleeps better tonight too.


----------



## Stinas

Hi everyone!!! Just wanted to say a quick hi!!! 

No news here! Leaving for Vegas monday! I cant wait!!!! Im soooo over work and never having time to myself! Not to mention every other day or so I keep breaking out into hives! WTF?!!! Im sure its something I am eating, what else is new? God forbid I shut my mouth for a min lol 
Oh well!

Hope all is well with everyone!!! 
xoxo


----------



## bubumaci

Just a quick update from me : belly jabbing started again this morning ... so preferred the Gonal-F pens! Here, I have to mix it, just like the trigger shot. It is 150 IE FSH and 75 IE LH ... On Monday, so day 5 of stimming, I have the first US to see how we are doing.. on day 9 of stimming we expect to trigger (see how we are doing) ... this time I will have to also inject Brevactid (HCG) on day of ER and on the day of the transfer. ... so no early testing for me this time round (although it really was an exception that I tested last time round) - I even have to inject the trigger medicine again a day after transfer?? Very interesting lot of meds I have to use this time ... hoping, that it will get the results at last ...


----------



## MoBaby

The Hcg from what I understand pops out progesterone. I'm doing it with this fet also so no early testing for me.


----------



## bubumaci

Oh and two days after the ER, I start with Estrifam and Utrogest (so oestrogen and progesterone)...

Mo ... tomorrow is your FET, isn't it? :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Yes! I'm nervous.. I'm worried about my little tots. I hope they both thaw okay and survive. One has been refrozen so I'm worried about that little guy. I start progesterone suppositories tomorrow after transfer.


----------



## never2late70

Bubu & Mo: Here we go! I know this is it! :happydance:

AZ: Dawson is doing so well. This must be so hard for you. I'm happy you got some alone time with him. :hugs:

Michelle: I cannot wait to see your baby boy! :thumbup:

Lindsay: I can't wait for my sleepless nights..bahaha :dohh:

Praying: So glad you're getting all of this testing done. Have you thought about donor egg? :winkwink:

Anmlz: When is transfer? :flower:

Sekky: Hooray for Vegas! Live it up girl! :happydance:

Jenn & MrsC: Hows things? 

Not much going on here. A little thyroid trouble. Excessive exhaustion and constant starvation..bahahaha! :haha: Other than that just waiting on my scan. Oh and..My BOOBS hurt so bad, which is hilarious because look at my ticker! :haha: 

Happy Thursday!
~Angie


----------



## bubumaci

Angie - I so wish you were right... thing is - everyone has known this is it all my last tries... :/


----------



## never2late70

What! No more trying after this? :nope: Have you considered donor egg? :thumbup:


----------



## anmlz86

AZ- next scan is Monday the 22nd
Angie- no idea when transfer may be as of yet. Go in for my scan and they said depending on how my follicles look they'll have me come in daily to monitor the follies and tell me when to trigger. I do know whenever ER will come, if we get some goodies it'll be a 5d transfer since we are doing CGH (?) testing. I'm pretty sure the stimming meds are definitely working, I can feel my left ovary everytime I sit down. 

Hope everyone is doing well and the waiting ladies, good luck!


----------



## bubumaci

No no, you misunderstand - it is not my last try ... what I meant is - each time, each of the last tries (had a few :)), people have said they know "this is it" ... so somehow, ... d'you know what I mean...

Donor Egg is illegal here - it is not a possibility. But our main issue is Azoospermia. We have considered sperm donor ... and I would go with the donor egg too - for that, we would have to go abroad, as I say, it is illegal here (even sperm donors were very controversial) - Germany has a bad history as you know concerning "race" and it could be interpreted, that people want to be able to influence what kind of children they have. Here- if you had donor egg, but carried by me for example, I still wouldn't be the mother - the donor would be... so much more complicated, than in the US.

I don't get it - why is DE not allowed, when sperm donor is ... but hey... we won't need it, right?! :)


----------



## never2late70

Phew! I am glad that I misunderstood! I was thinking "damn she's too you ng to give up" :haha:

Ya every country has it's own strange sets of rules :dohh:


----------



## never2late70

BUBU: change your emotioncon! Let turn that frown upside down and get some positive energy flowing again for you :happydance:

Not to undermind everything you have been through, because I know it was more than one person should go through at a time :nope:, but I really want the positive flow to be with. Strong energy. Great vibes and amazing gaurdian angels <3

xoxox


----------



## bubumaci

... Angie - your wish is my command ;) :) :hugs:
Yep - my two angels up there ... I hope they are negotiating heavily with the big man. Nothing will fill the hole that my Mummy has left behind in my heart, with her departure - but if we could have a little one - I could pour all my love into it (and I / we have so much love to give!!).

xxx


----------



## never2late70

I agree. I will never be the same after losing my mon 5 years next month already. :cry: She was my best friend. 

Here we go! Positive energy from here on out!


----------



## Swepakepa3

never2late70 said:


> Hello Everyone! :flower:
> 
> Hooray for Anmlz-Swep and MO!! :happydance: So excited to follow your TWW's :thumbup: You're all almost there!
> 
> So I am in a tiny little panic over my thyroid. My levels came back through the roof :nope: I have an two amazing Dr's. My Endocrinologist and of course my Reproductive Endocrinologist. Both are telling me to relax that my hoshimoto's (which I have had for over 10 years) is very common in pregnancy. That we will follow it closely and take one day at a time. :winkwink: Still scary :wacko:
> 
> Postive energy and good thoughts welcome!
> 
> ~Angie


Good luck! Stay positive!! Keep us posted!! Prayers for you!


----------



## Swepakepa3

michelle01 said:


> YAY Anmlz for starting stimming! And yes, ICE ICE ICE!!! That helps tremendously!
> 
> Hi Swepa :) Glad to see you are close to being pupo! Hope ER goes good!.

Thanks!! 



azlissie said:


> Anmlz, hope the stimming goes well. When is your next scan?
> 
> 
> Swepa, best of luck this round!
> 
> 
> AFM, things are going pretty well. Dawson is getting better at bottle feeding every day so hopefully he can come home soon. He's up to 4lb 7oz - he's gained over a pound in 3 weeks! I'm so ready to leave that NICU behind & never look back.

Thanks!!



MoBaby said:


> Yes! I'm nervous.. I'm worried about my little tots. I hope they both thaw okay and survive. One has been refrozen so I'm worried about that little guy. I start progesterone suppositories tomorrow after transfer.

 Good luck!!! Hoping for the best!! Fingers crossed



AFM: ER this morning, I believe they got 16 eggs!! Whoooooo!! All was well... Stopped for lunch became very nauseous and pale came home and slept all afternoon. I have increased abdominal pain this time around but I also have ohss this cycle.... Hoping it goes away..... Will call lab tomorrow to see how the eggs are making out!


Good luck everyone who I missed!!


----------



## Jenn76

Angie: Sorry to hear your thyroid has been out of whack. I hope they can get it to where it needs to be soon. :rofl: Pam Anderson boobs!!!!

Anmlz: Yeah for starting Stims!!! FX for you to get lots of follies!

Azlissie: Glad to hear Dawson is growing so much. Hopefully you will be going home sometime next week. 

Bubu: Glad to hear AF showed up and you are on your way. Sounds like this time will be your BFP!

Kathy: Wow 14 vials is crazy! I too wish that Edward could extract my blood. I hope you get some answers from these tests. Good for you for confronting your friend, I can understand her being that way. It's such a tough thing to go through and everyone always struggles with how to act and what to say. A simple how are you goes a long way. 

Lindsay: I actually laughed at the thought of your DH up so much, I wish mine would go through that. Unfortunately it is always me that gets up at night, I'd love to sleep through even one of the night feeds. 

Michelle: So glad to hear your levels are good and your little man is still baking away. August 9th sounds like a good day for a birthday. Not much longer for you now. 

Stinas: Have fun in Vegas! I was there last year and it was a blast. If you haven't seen O I really recommend it, it was amazing!! That is if you like Cirque du Soleil. 

Swepakepa: Good luck with your cycle! 16 is great!!! Sorry about the OHSS. 

Mobaby: Good Luck tomorrow! Can't wait to hear how everything goes.


----------



## bubumaci

Congratulations on getting 16 eggies Swepa!! Take it nice and easy with the OHSS - drink heaps of water.

Mo - thinking of you Sweetie :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## GettingBroody

Swepa - 16 is fantastic!!!! Congrats!!! Sending them loads of :dust: Looking forward to your fert report!!!

Mo - good luck today! Will be thinking of you! :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Transfer is in 5 hours! Have to arrive in 3.5. I'm so nervous!


----------



## michelle01

Swepa - YAY for 16 eggies :) Rest up and hope that OHSS doesn't get too bad for you.

Mo - Good luck today ;)

bubu - Positive vibes your way ;) and that is strange that DE is illegal but donor sperm isn't. But then don't you get a year or something like that for maternity leave and we in the US only get 12 weeks? Crazy rules!!

Hi Angie :) How are you feeling??

Hi Jenn! Thanks; 3 weeks from today my little guy will be here :) DH and I still have not picked out a name :dohh: I ask him every night if he has any new ones to add; last night he told me "I haven't thought about it, but we have time" MEN :nope: I have one that I am pushing for, so maybe that one will just be it cause I am tired of having that conversation with him.

Kathy - How are you doing?? 

Stinas - Have fun in Vegas ;) 

I believe my belly has dropped! I have to try and get a pic today to compare to my last one. I/we have so much to get done this weekend; I don't want to be worrying about anything next weekend in case he decides to appear earlier then August 9. Gotta get my bag packed, baby clothes put away, pick a few things up at the store and a few things around the house.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Good Luck today Mo!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Jenn76 said:


> Mobaby: Third FET is the charm!! So exited or you!!! It's only two weeks and then you will have your BFP.
> 
> MrsC: Glad to hear Ava is doing so much better. It's great to hear the girls are enjoying their daddy time, sucks that he leaves again soon. Did you get to have your date night?
> 
> Michelle: How are you feeling?
> 
> Bubu: Has AF arrived yet? I'm hoping you can start again soon.
> 
> Angie and BOMO: How are you ladies feeling?
> 
> Kathy: How are you feeling now?

We have gotten out twice. Once to do the inspection on the new house and again to go to lunch. No official date night yet but I think we will try to go to dinner before he leaves in a week and a half. 



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Hi <3
> 
> MrsC. It's an awesome feeling when they learn new things!!! I loved that part when my son was little <3 How are you doing?
> 
> Michelle.....Yayyyy...I'm so excited for you!!!
> 
> Hi Jenn <3 How are those gorgeous babies doing? AFM..I'm getting there...Had to confront a friend over the weekend because it felt as though I had a contagious disease the way she was avoiding me. I understand some people don't have words or know how to express themselves..I get that but I was even more hurt because I was confused as to why she would be that way...especially when she should know me way better than that! She is about 5 months pregnant and she said she just didn't know how to react because she felt guilty that she was so happy that she was finally pregnant yet I am struggling....I said and that's fine but all she had to do was say Hey Kathy how are you? the normal things she would ask when we would have get togethers....I told her my feelings would never change and that I am so excited for her to have her baby...but that it hurt the way she was treating me....she started to cry so I felt guilty because I made a pregnant woman cry! (but I got over that quickly because I was really broken hearted just 5 minutes before hand <3) I said I am not that type of person who would be angry because of someones elses happiness....that's not even close to the person that I am....
> 
> Mo...Can't wait! So excited for you sweetie!
> 
> How is everyone else doing out there? Miss you ladies <3
> 
> Hey Lindsay
> 
> xoxoxo

Sorry you had to deal with your friend like that. I think you handled it very well. :hugs:



GettingBroody said:


> Az & MrsC - I came across this poem today, written by the mother of a premmie. Made me well up a bit I have to say! :blush:
> 
> https://www.lifeafternicu.com/2013/01/stronger-than-we-thought.html

Thank you! :flower:



never2late70 said:


> Hello Everyone! :flower:
> 
> Hooray for Anmlz-Swep and MO!! :happydance: So excited to follow your TWW's :thumbup: You're all almost there!
> 
> So I am in a tiny little panic over my thyroid. My levels came back through the roof :nope: I have an two amazing Dr's. My Endocrinologist and of course my Reproductive Endocrinologist. Both are telling me to relax that my hoshimoto's (which I have had for over 10 years) is very common in pregnancy. That we will follow it closely and take one day at a time. :winkwink: Still scary :wacko:
> 
> Postive energy and good thoughts welcome!
> 
> ~Angie

I hope the thyroid issues calm down for you. One day at a time is the best thing! 



michelle01 said:


> YAY Anmlz for starting stimming! And yes, ICE ICE ICE!!! That helps tremendously!
> 
> Hi Swepa :) Glad to see you are close to being pupo! Hope ER goes good!
> 
> Angie - That is scary on your thyroid, but sounds like it is due to pregnancy! At least they will follow you closely but just one thing to deal with to have that little bundle of joy in your arms ;)
> 
> I have my c-section scheduled for August 9; dr called yesterday saying that since my scan went well no need to go earlier then 39 weeks unless I have another scare. I am glad because now I don't feel like I have to get everything done this weekend ;) I also have b-day parties/grad parties over the next 2 weekends that I want to go too.

:happydance: Not much longer!! 



azlissie said:


> Anmlz, hope the stimming goes well. When is your next scan?
> 
> Mo, best of luck for Friday!!
> 
> Angie, I hope the drs can get your thyroid levels straightened out. Rest up!!
> 
> Lindsay, saw on fb that Reiken slept through the night - yay! That's awesome - hope it continues.
> 
> Swepa, best of luck this round!
> 
> Michelle, I'm so glad things have settled down & it's looking like your lo will stay put for now. If he's born in Aug I can send you a Leo necklace I bought before Dawson was born  now I need one for Cancer!
> 
> MrsC, Stinas, Bomo, Getting, Kathy, mama, Jenn, Sekky, Pink & anyone else I missed - hello!! Hope you are all doing well.
> 
> AFM, things are going pretty well. Dawson is getting better at bottle feeding every day so hopefully he can come home soon. He's up to 4lb 7oz - he's gained over a pound in 3 weeks! I'm so ready to leave that NICU behind & never look back.

Dawson looks like he is doing so well! Great weight gain! I saw the pictures last night and he looks great. The burping picture brought me back to the first time I had to burp Ava. Everyone knew how to do it but me because I wasn't allowed down there to see them for the first 24 hours. I cried so hard due to frustration and just having to hold her like that to burp. Silly I know, but you'd understand all the emotions that run wild in the NICU. 



Lindsay18 said:


> Az- that's great! He's so freaking adorable! So glad he's gaining weight so nicely!
> Yes, Reiken slept through the night 2 nights ago however last night he was up pretty much every hour :(. I think it was just from gas. Poor DH- he's the one that got up with him almost every time lol. The thing is. He does the 1 middle of the night feeding when he does wake up. So every time he cries in the middle of the night, I assume its for that 1 feeding. I don't usually look at the clock. I just assume he's getting up to feed him lol. So he's going to be pretty tired today. Lol.

I hope Reiken had a better night! 



Stinas said:


> Hi everyone!!! Just wanted to say a quick hi!!!
> 
> No news here! Leaving for Vegas monday! I cant wait!!!! Im soooo over work and never having time to myself! Not to mention every other day or so I keep breaking out into hives! WTF?!!! Im sure its something I am eating, what else is new? God forbid I shut my mouth for a min lol
> Oh well!
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone!!!
> xoxo

Have fun on your trip! 



bubumaci said:


> Just a quick update from me : belly jabbing started again this morning ... so preferred the Gonal-F pens! Here, I have to mix it, just like the trigger shot. It is 150 IE FSH and 75 IE LH ... On Monday, so day 5 of stimming, I have the first US to see how we are doing.. on day 9 of stimming we expect to trigger (see how we are doing) ... this time I will have to also inject Brevactid (HCG) on day of ER and on the day of the transfer. ... so no early testing for me this time round (although it really was an exception that I tested last time round) - I even have to inject the trigger medicine again a day after transfer?? Very interesting lot of meds I have to use this time ... hoping, that it will get the results at last ...

Yay for getting started!! 



Swepakepa3 said:


> AFM: ER this morning, I believe they got 16 eggs!! Whoooooo!! All was well... Stopped for lunch became very nauseous and pale came home and slept all afternoon. I have increased abdominal pain this time around but I also have ohss this cycle.... Hoping it goes away..... Will call lab tomorrow to see how the eggs are making out!
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone who I missed!!

Yay for 16 eggs!! 



MoBaby said:


> Transfer is in 5 hours! Have to arrive in 3.5. I'm so nervous!

Good luck today! :happydance:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi Lovely Ladies of BNB <3

Stinas...have a blast out there in Vegas <3 

Good Luck today Mo <3 I have everything crossed for you even though I know this time is going to happen <3

Never...sorry to hear about your thyroid...My egg quality is good and the doctor said I can get pregnant..that's not the problem...they are trying to figure out how and why I can't hold the pregancy and why I go into labor so soon....they are talking about stitching me the next time around so keep my cervix in place and not allowing it to thin out...everything was perfect but my body figured it was time for labor....right before I pushed about 30 minutes before hand I saw the baby and the doctors all agreed he was fine...it was just my body that said it's time :-( 

16 eggs is an awesome number Swep!

Jenn...how are you and the babies <3 I understood how she didn't know what to say but the fact that she kept ignoring me and walked away hurt but now she knows and we are good <3

Michelle...I'm getting there <3 How are you, the baby and lil man doing?

Thank you MrsC..how are you and the babies doing?

Lindsay....Heyyyyyyyyy....how is my gorgeous prince doing? How does next week sound for a get together <3

Yay got getting started Bubu!!!

Bomo how are you sweetie <3

Getting...how is Ms. Fia doing <3


----------



## never2late70

Swep: Hooray for 16 eggies! :happydance:

Mo: So begins your TWW :thumbup::happydance:

Prayin: That's so crazy! I hope they have some answers for you soon! :hugs:

Not much going on here. Got up and stretched this morning and felt a sharp pain. Then it was gone :shrug: Sometimes if I twist a certain way there is an intense tug or pulling feeling. 6 days and a wake up until my scan! :thumbup:

Happy Friday!


----------



## MoBaby

2 totcicles on board!! They both made it!! Dr was surprised the one that had been frozen-thawed-frozen made it and he asked me if I was really sure I wanted to do both. I said its all or none at this point! Here is a pic of the babies :) (I hope this pic isnt huge!)
https://i.imgur.com/Pra4puQl.jpg


----------



## never2late70

I can't see the picture, but wahoo for being PUPO with twins. :happydance:

My Dr is the best. He said I could come in for a scan! Said it's better than me stressing all week..:dohh:


----------



## michelle01

YAY Mo!!! They look perfect ;) So happy both thawed and congrats on being PUPO!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Woohoo, PUPO with twins!!! :dance:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Congrats Mo!!!!!! <3 <3


----------



## bubumaci

Mo - I LOOOOOVE your babies! :) <3 Congrats on being PUPO :)


----------



## GettingBroody

Angie - just saw about your scan! When do you go in? So exciting!! Can't wait for a pic :D


----------



## never2late70

Im about an hour :thumbup: I'm happy, but nervous :wacko:


----------



## Lindsay18

Swep- yay for 16!!! Rest up girl! Lots of water

Kathy- next week is great!!! Let me know when you want to meet up!

Angie- I'm sure you're fine but better safe than sorry!

Mo- yay for being PUPO!!!! Congrats!!!

Jenn- I'm sorry:( I wish your DH would get up more often. Has he been more helpful otherwise?? PS I LOVE that video you posted on FB with her soooooo happy. I was cracking up!!!

Reiken has been sleeping decently. Usually up 1x a night then between 5-6am for the day. I can't wait for this friggin heat wave to be over!!! There's a real feel of 110 today! Gross. It's so boring indoors all the time.


----------



## Jenn76

Mobaby: Congrats on being PUPO! Great looking Embabies! 

Angie: Congrats on the scan so glad everything is ok. 

Lindsay: They are so cute when they start cooing and babbling more. I saw your video too, so cute! DH will help when I wake him but he is bad at it. He always wants to turn the lights on which wakes the babies. Last time I had him feed Chris at night he dumped a whole bottle on him, poor little guy was soaking wet. He blamed me for not letting him turn the lights on. :dohh: Neither baby will settle for him either so I have to put them both to bed. So pretty much the only thing he does is feed them and hold them plus wet diapers but no poop! 

So last night Emma was up every hour and now tonight she woke up after 4 hours and decided it was time to stay up, this was at 2:23am. She was in her crib giggling, cooing and babbling for two hours. To make it worse after an hour Chris woke up and decided to join in. Finally both are back to sleep now. So cute but I'd kill for a decent night sleep. Could be worse they both could have been crying.


----------



## never2late70

Mo! I can see the embies today! Must have just been my work computer :dohh:

Happy Saturday Everyone!

<3


----------



## never2late70

Jenn: I wish I could come over there and relieve you for a day :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

Mo - Yayyyy Congrats on being PUPO!!!! Woohooo!!!!

Jenn - I wish I could come relive you as well!!!

Hope all is well with everyone!! Im off to Vegas early mon am! I CANT WAIT!!!!! I have about 30 more hours worth of work then im off lol!! Its going by super duper slow! 
These BCPs always make me all weird! One min im starving, the next im not, then im super cranky WTF?!!!


----------



## Swepakepa3

Thanks everyone!!!



MoBaby said:


> 2 totcicles on board!! They both made it!! Dr was surprised the one that had been frozen-thawed-frozen made it and he asked me if I was really sure I wanted to do both. I said its all or none at this point! Here is a pic of the babies :) (I hope this pic isnt huge!)
> https://i.imgur.com/Pra4puQl.jpg

Good luck!! Get that oven baking!!! :) congrats on PUPO with twins!!



Stinas said:


> Mo - Yayyyy Congrats on being PUPO!!!! Woohooo!!!!
> 
> Jenn - I wish I could come relive you as well!!!
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone!! Im off to Vegas early mon am! I CANT WAIT!!!!! I have about 30 more hours worth of work then im off lol!! Its going by super duper slow!
> These BCPs always make me all weird! One min im starving, the next im not, then im super cranky WTF?!!!

Bcp did a job on my hormones as well.... Have fun in Vegas!!!

AFM: I have been drinking lots of Gatorade... No major complications with ohss. I have been constipated since the egg retrieval... :( 
This morning was the transfer. We had 14 embyro's make it. We had discussed 2 or three transfer we had always transferred two and was going to do three this time, but the cells looked much better this time around then the last two cycles. They didn't not recommend placing three back ..... Since I'm 28 the risk of triplets where very high ( they are on a trolley streak) we put 2 8 cell embryos back with great quality. Blood test scheduled for 8/2.


Good luck everyone!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

we are scheduled the same day!! yay! Are they taking the rest out to blast to freeze or going to go ahead and freeze now. Congrats on the great report! And rest up! I hope the OHSS goes away soon


----------



## bubumaci

Congratulations on being PUPO Swepa! :) Glad to hear that they are so good, that you didn't need to risk putting three back! Are the others being taken to day 5/6 to see what there is to freeze? :)


----------



## Swepakepa3

Mo: so exciting!!!! I can't wait!!!

Bubu: yes I can going to freeze as many as possible!! I will hear in 2 days how many made it!! Hopefully all 12!! Since this my last ivf covered


----------



## MrsC8776

PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Hi Lovely Ladies of BNB <3
> 
> Stinas...have a blast out there in Vegas <3
> 
> Good Luck today Mo <3 I have everything crossed for you even though I know this time is going to happen <3
> 
> Never...sorry to hear about your thyroid...My egg quality is good and the doctor said I can get pregnant..that's not the problem...they are trying to figure out how and why I can't hold the pregancy and why I go into labor so soon....they are talking about stitching me the next time around so keep my cervix in place and not allowing it to thin out...everything was perfect but my body figured it was time for labor....right before I pushed about 30 minutes before hand I saw the baby and the doctors all agreed he was fine...it was just my body that said it's time :-(
> 
> 16 eggs is an awesome number Swep!
> 
> Jenn...how are you and the babies <3 I understood how she didn't know what to say but the fact that she kept ignoring me and walked away hurt but now she knows and we are good <3
> 
> Michelle...I'm getting there <3 How are you, the baby and lil man doing?
> 
> Thank you MrsC..how are you and the babies doing?
> 
> Lindsay....Heyyyyyyyyy....how is my gorgeous prince doing? How does next week sound for a get together <3
> 
> Yay got getting started Bubu!!!
> 
> Bomo how are you sweetie <3
> 
> Getting...how is Ms. Fia doing <3

I am doing good. Still struggling with the girls every once in a while but nothing major. Just trying to enjoy the time with hubby before he has to go back to work. 



MoBaby said:


> 2 totcicles on board!! They both made it!! Dr was surprised the one that had been frozen-thawed-frozen made it and he asked me if I was really sure I wanted to do both. I said its all or none at this point! Here is a pic of the babies :) (I hope this pic isnt huge!)
> https://i.imgur.com/Pra4puQl.jpg

Congrats on being PUPO with twins!!!



never2late70 said:


> I can't see the picture, but wahoo for being PUPO with twins. :happydance:
> 
> My Dr is the best. He said I could come in for a scan! Said it's better than me stressing all week..:dohh:

Saw the scan pic and it is amazing! Congrats again!



Jenn76 said:


> Mobaby: Congrats on being PUPO! Great looking Embabies!
> 
> Angie: Congrats on the scan so glad everything is ok.
> 
> Lindsay: They are so cute when they start cooing and babbling more. I saw your video too, so cute! DH will help when I wake him but he is bad at it. He always wants to turn the lights on which wakes the babies. Last time I had him feed Chris at night he dumped a whole bottle on him, poor little guy was soaking wet. He blamed me for not letting him turn the lights on. :dohh: Neither baby will settle for him either so I have to put them both to bed. So pretty much the only thing he does is feed them and hold them plus wet diapers but no poop!
> 
> So last night Emma was up every hour and now tonight she woke up after 4 hours and decided it was time to stay up, this was at 2:23am. She was in her crib giggling, cooing and babbling for two hours. To make it worse after an hour Chris woke up and decided to join in. Finally both are back to sleep now. So cute but I'd kill for a decent night sleep. Could be worse they both could have been crying.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:



Stinas said:


> Mo - Yayyyy Congrats on being PUPO!!!! Woohooo!!!!
> 
> Jenn - I wish I could come relive you as well!!!
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone!! Im off to Vegas early mon am! I CANT WAIT!!!!! I have about 30 more hours worth of work then im off lol!! Its going by super duper slow!
> These BCPs always make me all weird! One min im starving, the next im not, then im super cranky WTF?!!!

Have a great trip! 



Swepakepa3 said:


> Thanks everyone!!!
> AFM: I have been drinking lots of Gatorade... No major complications with ohss. I have been constipated since the egg retrieval... :(
> This morning was the transfer. We had 14 embyro's make it. We had discussed 2 or three transfer we had always transferred two and was going to do three this time, but the cells looked much better this time around then the last two cycles. They didn't not recommend placing three back ..... Since I'm 28 the risk of triplets where very high ( they are on a trolley streak) we put 2 8 cell embryos back with great quality. Blood test scheduled for 8/2.
> 
> Good luck everyone!!!!

Congrats on being PUPO with twins as well!! I hope the OHSS doesn't cause any major complications. Please just be very careful because pregnancy will make the OHSS so much worse if you don't keep up with the gatorade and do everything the tell you to do. :flower:

I hope everyone is doing well! :hugs:


----------



## Jenn76

Swepakepa: Congrats on being PUPO with twins!!!! Did you have the option to do a 5 day transfer? I Hope you get lots of frosties!!!


----------



## Swepakepa3

Jenn: no they had me to the 3 day transfer


----------



## GettingBroody

Congrats on being PUPO Swepa!!! :D


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Congrats on being pupo Swepa <3


----------



## bubumaci

Mini Bubu-Update ... u/s this morning went fine, as did the blood test. We have quite a few follies growing on the right ovary - I think she said two or three bigger ones and about 11 antral follicles. On the left, we had three larger ones and only a couple of antrals. Started injecting the Orgalutran today and have follow up u/s on Friday. Will hear whether we are triggering on Friday (original plan) or perhaps a day or two later.


----------



## MoBaby

great update bubu!!! friday is close :) sounds like you are going to have plently of follicles!!

today for me is 3dp transfer...nothing to report. When I had my BFP before today was the day I got it but since I did stupid HCG 2 days ago I have to wait. No symptoms today; was crampy yesterday and had a headache. Had some upset tummy last night and this am. I dont remember having any symptoms until around my beta last time. I hate waiting!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Nice update Bubu <3


----------



## michelle01

Congrats Swepa on being PUPO! Hope the rest of your embies make it to freeze ;)

Mo - great update! I had those hcg injections, really puts a damper on testing!

Nice update bubu! Keeping everything crossed for Friday ;)

I had a long nice weekend! Saturday took DS to see Turbo, got a pedicure and started working on the LO's room; got some of his clothes put in the drawers and moved DS's clothes to his new room. Yesterday I cut DS and DH's hair, bathed some of my doggies and took DS to a bday party. I will say by the end of yesterday I was hurting and I am not sure, but I think I started leaking again :nope: I got up to go to the bathroom and my pj bottoms were soaked...UGH! It hasn't happened again, so hopefully it was a one time thing. I have an appt tomorrow, so I will mention it, but trying to take it easy now cause I probably just did too much over the weekend.


----------



## Swepakepa3

Bubu: god luck!! Friday will be here before you know it!!!

Mo: fingers crossed.... I'm trying to forget about it and no symptom watch..... It's hard though.... 

Michelle: take it easy and relax!!! Seems like you over did it, over the weekend...


----------



## anmlz86

Morning ladies! Hope everyone is doing well! There's some awesome updates, so exciting!

Had my U/S done and E2 drawn today. U/S showed quite a few large follicles 18-22s and some medium sized 15-17s. The doctor wants me to do another night of injections but that's up in the air depending on what my E2 value is. If my E2 value is above 3500 I trigger tonight, if it's below I do another night of stims and recheck in the morning. Gotta love the waiting aspect!


----------



## Lindsay18

Anmlz and Bubu- great updates!!! Xoxo

Michelle- you def sound like you over did it:( rest!!!!

Stinas- yay for Vegas!!!!! Have fun!

Swepa- congrats being PUPO with twins!!!

So many exciting things going on here!

Jenn- you know how I feel about your DH and his "interaction with them". I hope you get a good night's rest very soon!!!


----------



## Swepakepa3

Good luck anmiz!!!! Fingers crossed


----------



## almosthere

so much going on on here with ivf, gl ladies :)


----------



## Jenn76

Bubu: Great to hear things are going well. Good luck on Friday!!!

Michelle: Rest up, let DH handle what's left to get done. Keep that little one baking a bit longer!! 

Anmlz: Sounds like you will have a great cycle. Good luck with trigger! 

Mobaby: FX for you! When can you test? Or do you have to wait for your beta? 

Lindsay: Last night was a bit better, Emma averaged 2.5 hr intervals and Chris only woke up once (back to his usual). DH is away this week, he travels one week every month with his job. I actually prefer it when he is gone. May sound weird but it makes me more mad to have him here and me still needing to do everything then him gone. How is Reiken's sleeping going?

So I just got the "podee" bottles. They aren't available in Canada since there are very strict safety standards here. For instance cosleepers and any propping system are banned. Anyway as a mom of twins I decided to order these from the US. I love them!!! I have no intentions of using them unless it is necessary as I am a firm believer of holding my babies to feed them but there are times when they both wake up at the same time and nobody is around to help. Rather then have one baby cry or trying to rig up a propped bottle I can use these. They are much safer then propping too. Just thought I'd share incase any of the other twin moms were looking for a feeding solution. They can also be used for traveling in their car seats. I really don't understand why they are banned here.


----------



## anmlz86

Thanks ladies! Still waiting to hear if my blood work came back yet. 

Jenn- I've never heard of those bottles, I'll have to look into those. As long as they help out when you need it and cause no harm, no foul!


----------



## never2late70

Michelle: For crying out loud! Take it easy!! :growlmad::haha:

Swepa: Congrats on being PUPO :happydance:

Mo: When will you test? :thumbup:

Bubu: Excellent mini update! :happydance:

Hi everyone! :flower:

I'm having a crazy day at work today. I swear I just stepped into the twilight zone! :wacko:


----------



## MrsC8776

Michelle~ I hope everything is ok. I would talk to the dr about it since you had just been in the hospital for awhile. 

Anmlz~ Fx for some great results!! 

Jenn~ I've never heard of those bottles. Just went and looked, they are very interesting looking. For me I always feed the girls at the same time. It's just so much easier on me and them as well. They do have to be in their bouncers while eating and I hold each bottle. My back and shoulders hurt like no other but I have to deal with it. The only time I don't feed them at the same time is when one wakes up at 3 am. Other than that I wake one when the other is hungry. One of the girls will wake between 545 and 6 am (without fail!). I take her downstairs, get everything ready and go wake up who ever is still sleeping. I know people don't understand waking a sleeping baby but if I didn't I'd be running circles all day. I do wish I had four arms so I could hold them and feed them but it just isn't possible for me. Plus my girls are super impatient when it comes to feeding time! I look forward to hearing how the bottles work out. We use dr brown bottles and I've tried to find others because they are such a pain to clean and so time consuming to wash. My girls just will not take anything different. :wacko: Enjoy the time while your DH is away. :flower:


----------



## never2late70

ANMLZ: crossing everything for you love!! :happydance:


----------



## michelle01

I did call and the nurse gave me some suggestions. I have been on the couch all day so far with feet up, but now our air went out....WTF! I called DH and hopefully he will be home soon to fix it...UGH. Its 84 here today, so not as bad as a week ago when it was 90's with 106 heat index, but still DH doesn't understand being 36 weeks pg with no air makes me miserable and sick to my tummy. DH told me to open the windows...REALLY, I don't think so it is hot enough in the house as it is.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi Almost!!!!! How is you and Liam doing?


----------



## Jenn76

MrsC: I was feeding the same way and it was exhausting holding two bottles. These bottles fit the dr brown nipples. I had to switch the nipple out on Chris's since he needs the preemie nipple still. I use the dr brown too and agree that the parts suck to clean. I should do what you are doing too since I feel like I am always feeding a baby. I'm still trying to get them to nap together. My issue is Emma is up 3-4 times a night and Chris just once. In the morning he's awake usually until 11 and she naps by 8. I've tried to limit her day naps but she's too cranky and her night sleeping doesn't improve any. I feel like I'm stuck in this vicious cycle. I'm praying things improve soon.


----------



## MoBaby

Hey Angie! my RE says I can test reliably 5 days after my last HCG shot which was taken on the 20th at 11am so probably with FMU on the 26th. BUT I am using ICS for now to see if the trigger is leaving :) I am not thinking it will go completely negative as tomorrow I tomorrow is 4dp6dt so I am hoping this line I am seeing sticks around. I am very scared right now and dont know how I will cope if this doesnt work because DH and I decided this was our last go at IVF and we will move on to donor sperm.... Should I have symptoms now? I didnt with my last BFP at this stage I dont remember. Oh I have a UTI :( Its probably from when I had the transfer the RE had to drain my bladder as it was way too full! I got my meds tonight so hopefully feeling better in the morning. My stomach has been blah today but I think its from the UTI. I have some cramping. Thats it.


----------



## never2late70

Gosh sorry to hear about the UTI :nope: I didn't really have any symptoms other than AF like symptoms..Plus all of the meds make it hard to tell what's real and what's the meds :dohh:

I'm feeling ok, just HORRIBLY constipated and excruciatingly exhausted :nope:
I am absolutely miserable with my belly. Just drank some prune juice. I pray it works. I get queasy but haven't actually thrown up so that's good!

I am praying for you!
<3 Angie


----------



## GettingBroody

Jenn - those bottles look fantastic!!! Can't wait to hear how you get on with them! I know I've said it before but hats off to those of you with twins! :howdy: I don't know how ye do it!!

Mo - crossing everything that line stays! :dust: Ugh to the uti, hope you're not too miserable with it :hugs:

Anmlz - any news yet?! 

Bubu - roll on Friday! I so hope this works out for you, it really is your turn...:hugs:

Swepa - some :dust: for you!

Michelle - let us know what the dr says, hope all is ok today.


----------



## MoBaby

I finally got relief last night! I started the antibiotic and I had to get up and take that azo stuff that turns your pee orange. I couldnt even go to sleep I was so uncomfortable but shortly after that I was out. Thank goodness! Only down side is now my pee is orange and I can't test to see how the trigger is leaving just yet lol :) but at least I feel better this morning!


----------



## michelle01

Glad you are feeling better Mo! I know when I had done my hcg boosters I tested it out and the line went light and then got darker, but never got completely white. The only symptom I clearly remember besides AF type symptoms, was dizziness. Keeping everything crossed for you ;)

I have my dr appt in a few hours. I am feeling much better today, thank goodness!


----------



## MoBaby

I POAS (FRER) this morning after seeing how light my IC was compared to yest and the day before..But I am sure some of this is still my booster (I took almost 2500; only 3/4 was left in bottle!). I looked at my last BFP cycle and the line was lighter than this one and I didn't have the HCG. I erased all my pics from last cycle :( I don't know why I torture myself everytime :) I am a POAS addict. 
(its all orangey b/c of my meds! This is 3rd pee of morning too!)
https://i.imgur.com/JCpu8n5t.jpg


----------



## Swepakepa3

Do/did you ladies drink coffee during your TWW?


----------



## MoBaby

My RE office doesnt want any caffeine during the TWW.. BUT I think 1 cup is okay. I have not had any and I would LOVE some! Once I get my BFP I will have a little I think :)


----------



## Swepakepa3

Looking good MO!!! I won't buy any test cause it will drive me crazy.... Maybe towards the end of the week... When was your transfer? My last trigger was on 7/16 and transfer 7/21... I'm so scared to test.


----------



## almosthere

PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Hi Almost!!!!! How is you and Liam doing?

We are great thanks for asking. Still breastfeeding and he is getting huge, he is already over 12lbs since last week, hes like the size of a 3 month old :haha: Here are a couple photos of Liam that I took last week :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Liam Michael Bitencourt 044.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 11









Liam Michael Bitencourt 039.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## almosthere

I agree, looks great MO, GLLLL


----------



## MoBaby

Swepakepa3 said:


> Looking good MO!!! I won't buy any test cause it will drive me crazy.... Maybe towards the end of the week... When was your transfer? My last trigger was on 7/16 and transfer 7/21... I'm so scared to test.

ALMOST! Thanks for the pic! Baby is soo stinking cute!!! :) <3

Swepa: Transfer was the 19th and I took the last booster on the 20th...it was around 1875U-2000U... such a low dose. My RE said 5 days to test and its been now 3 but I cant resist.PLEASE stay line. PLEASE stay!! :) With the full trigger I always waited until 5dp5dt to test.


----------



## bubumaci

Mo ... I think it's looking good :) All fingers and toes crossed :) <3


----------



## never2late70

MoBaby said:


> I finally got relief last night! I started the antibiotic and I had to get up and take that azo stuff that turns your pee orange. I couldnt even go to sleep I was so uncomfortable but shortly after that I was out. Thank goodness! Only down side is now my pee is orange and I can't test to see how the trigger is leaving just yet lol :) but at least I feel better this morning!

I ahve everything and then some crossed for you! So happy you feel better too. What a nightmare :dohh:



michelle01 said:


> Glad you are feeling better Mo! I know when I had done my hcg boosters I tested it out and the line went light and then got darker, but never got completely white. The only symptom I clearly remember besides AF type symptoms, was dizziness. Keeping everything crossed for you ;)
> 
> I have my dr appt in a few hours. I am feeling much better today, thank goodness!

Michelle: I am excited tohear about your Dr appt. I wonder if little guy will hang in there until the 9th :shrug:



Swepakepa3 said:


> Do/did you ladies drink coffee during your TWW?

I quit caffeine (coffee,pop) 2 months before transfer. Dr told me not to have any. Giving up coffee was so hard, but woth it! :thumbup: 

We are great thanks for asking. Still breastfeeding and he is getting huge, he is already over 12lbs since last week, hes like the size of a 3 month old :haha: Here are a couple photos of Liam that I took last week :cloud9:[/QUOTE]

O-M-G he is adorable. I have decided to give breast feeding a go as well. I mean I did it with my girls. You give me hope that I can do it again. What a strong healthy boy! <3

:hi:BuBu, Getting, Paryin, Lindsay, Az, Jenn, MrsC, Stinas and Bomo and anyone else I may have missed! <3

So not much going on here. I finally have my adversion to food. Which for me is a good thing right now, beings how I am so constipated and bloated. :nope:
I am eating a lot of watermelon, V8 juice, Green Machine Naked juice, prunes, so hopefully something will happen here real soon. I am also nibbling on crackers. This food problem just started Sunday night after my amazing Harvarti burger I made. guess baby didn't like it, because now no food is acceptable. :haha: I figure as long as I keep taking my vitamins and drinking these juices I will be providing enough nutrients for now. Oh, and my OB is calling in Prenexa prenatal vitamins for me. They have stool softeners in them! :thumbup:

Well back to the grind. Thinking about you all, all of the time!
My prayers for blessings,
~Angie <3


----------



## Jenn76

OMG Kayla he is adorable!!! Chris just hit 12lbs at his 15 week weight check and Emma is a pound less then him. 

Mobaby: I hope that line stays and gets darker!!! :dust:


----------



## michelle01

Oh Kayla, he is just so stinkin' cute ;) What a happy, healthy boy you have!!!

Mo - That line is lookin good!! I was a POAS addict too; it was hard not too be. Gave me something to look foward too each morning/day! 

Dr appt went good; my fluid has now jumped to 11, which is almost double from the hospital!! My cervix is closed and NST was good, so at this point, looks like he may hold out till Aug. 9 :)


----------



## MoBaby

Great news Michelle! I keep looking at your old thread when you got your bfp and I saw that you had tested 3 days after your last booster so I was like why not lol. I'm hoping for
Darker lines tomorrow!


----------



## michelle01

I have everything crossed for you Mo ;) Keep testing and posting those pics!!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Almost....he is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!! LOVE THAT SMILE!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi ladies <3


----------



## bubumaci

Hi Kathy - how are you doing? <3


----------



## anmlz86

Almost- oh my golly he's super adorable! 

Angie- sorry to hear about the traffic jam in your gut, hopefully things wil start moving soon. Have you tried any fiber one products? A friend uses the cookies for her nephew when he's stopped up.

Michelle- that's awesome news! Here's to an awesome countdown!

Mo- fingers crossed for the next couple of days! Sorry you got stuck with a uti, those things suck!

AFM- my ER is scheduled for 9am Thursday morning, I trigger tonight at 10:30pm. Kinda nervous but really excited. Only time I've been put out was for wisdom teeth removal, and I don't think that'll even compare to this round. I was told I'm first on the list since I had the highest number of follicles, wasn't given a number though :( let me tell ya though, I know my ovaries are there whenever I sit and it's pretty uncomfortable when I pee. Did anyone drink Gatorade to offset OHSS? If so when did you start?

Hope everyone else is doing fantastic!!


----------



## MoBaby

good luck anmlz! I know the feeling! Wear comfy pants to next couple of days and the day after the ER. I never drank gatorade or anything to combat ohss but others did. you could start now and eat plenty of protein as well.


----------



## Lindsay18

Mo- yay!!! Looks great!!!

Kayla- omg he's adorable! What a chunk!!!

Kathy- hi love:)

Jenn- he's doing ok sleeping at night. Usually like Chris- he's up 1x to eat. Not terrible. Those bottles are awesome. Never saw them before. Hope your nights and timing them get better ASAP!! Xoxo

Hi everyone else! When it rains it pours... Our freezer was all frosty and snowy inside. Had to pay $200 to fix it ugh. And then our AC was making noises in the duct work. Looks like we have to get a new AC unit etc etc. close to $5,000 probably. Such a great expense to have while out on maternity leave and not getting my full $$$ check.


----------



## Lindsay18

Anmlz- yes! I was at high risk for ohss. I drank a ton of Gatorade as soon as I was feeling well enough to drink. Going under wasn't so bad. I invited everyone over for cocktails apparently in my drowsy state hahaha. Def wear comfy clothes and go home and relax after. I had a TON of follicles too!!!


----------



## azlissie

Mo, that seems like a fairly dark line for such a small hcg dose - here's hoping it gets darker!! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. 

Lindsay, that is such a drag about your AC! Can't really do without it this time of year. Love the 3 month pics of Reiken!

Michelle, so glad to hear your fluid levels are up - I'm sure that's a huge relief for you. August 9th isn't that far away!

Angie, I hope you get some relief soon! When is your first ob appt!

Anmlz, best of luck for ER! I drank Gatorade starting about the time of the trigger shot I think. Hope you get lots of eggs!

Kayla, Liam is adorable! I love his pics. 

Laurie, hope you're feeling better!

Hello to everyone else!!

Dawson is doing really well & it looks like he might be going home at the end of this week!! He passed his hearing screen & car seat test & he's gaining weight like a champ. He's up to 4lbs15ozs now & the bottle feeding sessions are getting better every day. I'm going to spend the night at the hospital the next two nights to see how we do with overnight feedings. As long as he keeps gaining weight & eating well they told me he could go home Thursday or Friday!


----------



## MoBaby

Okay latest test. I'm still thinking booster Hcg is in me b/c the line is so dark but I think maybe I'm making some also (hopefully). Why would the line be darker?? I want a real answer now lol. 

https://i.imgur.com/KFQN7VQt.jpg


----------



## GettingBroody

Oh Az that's fantastic!!!!! :dance: I'm so thrilled for ye!! Hope all goes well over the next two days and that the pair of you are curled up on your couch in front of the tv on Saturday evening!!

Almost - He's fab!!!! So cute! I can't believe how big he is - makes Fia seem tiny! (8lbs 3 at last weighing, nearly 2 weeks ago)

Anmlz - good luck with ER! I drank lots of lucozade sport after ER but I only had 8 eggs so I don't think there was a big risk of ohss. It was my first time being knocked out as an adult (got my adenoids out when I was 2 but I don't remember that) - its the strangest sensation!! The anaesthetic made me very nauseous for the rest of the day though, ugh!


----------



## GettingBroody

Oops Mo, looks like we cross-posted! Those tests look very promising!!! :dust:


----------



## never2late70

Nice Mo!! :thumbup::happydance:

AZ: My first OB appt is 8/2 :happydance:

I am happy to hear that Dawson is doing so well. I bet you're super anxious toget him home! :hugs:


----------



## Swepakepa3

Nice news Michelle!!!

Anmiz: good luck!! You'll do great!! Keep us posted


----------



## Swepakepa3

Any ladies have experience with having no appetite??? I feel like a have a food aversion..... I'd rather eat snickers or twix or chips....


----------



## bubumaci

Anmlz - wishing you all the best for your ER! After the February ER they were concerned about OHSS, as I had 23 eggs retrieved - but just drank lots, took it easy and I was OK! I suffered much more after my first ER a year ago, and there they "only" retrieved 14!
So it is good advice to wear light trousers, drink lots and take it easy :)


----------



## MoBaby

I have another test! So this morning isn't as dark as I had in my mind but its darker than yesterday am and about the same as last night (i think? Is it lighter?) No more gross orange discoloration on them either :) second pic yesterday am vs this am. I'm still to scared to call it and I am terrified to test again. What do you ladies think??

Almost 4 days since the ~2000 Hcg booster.

https://i.imgur.com/oQPgWPmt.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/gOdRSJxt.jpg


----------



## bubumaci

Mo - I think that is looking very very good Honey! Definitely a darker line this morning vs. yesterday morning. I am really excited for you :hugs::flower:


----------



## MoBaby

Thanks bubu! When is your next appt?


----------



## GettingBroody

Mo - definitely getting darker!!! :dance:


----------



## Lindsay18

Mo- definitely girl!!! That's great!

Swepa- yes!!! I had total lack of appetite for a while! It was annoying!!! No worries it comes back lol.


----------



## Lindsay18

Reiken is 3 months!!! And that is Finnegan with him lol!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## michelle01

Mo - If your line is getting darker, that is a great sign ;) I know/remember how frustrating it was cause you want to be excited but still a little skeptical! I remember reading somewhere to take the amount of hcg you took and divide that in half each day, that is how much leaves your system daily. Looking at your pics, your line definitely looks darker ;) And the fact you still have a good line is a great sign!!!!

Lindsay - I feel your frustration on the air conditioner! We had our motor replaced yesterday by my neighbor cause it stopped working, but he told us we needed to replace it along with our furnace; that is over $6000. We are hoping to hold off until next year cause that is a huge expense! The pics of Reiken are just adorable :)

Swepa - I had problems eating in the beginning too! And actually having them again now; just don't seem to have much of an appetite at all. I ate and still eat more chocolate then I ever did before and chips. I can only seem to really eat one real meal a day; last nights dinner was a bowl of watermelon ;)

Az - GREAT NEWS!! Woohoo, so excited for you that Dawson may be coming home this week; I am sure you are just thrilled :)

Hope everyone else is doing good :) Just 11 more days of work for me before my little guy arrives, but who is counting!!!


----------



## bubumaci

Mo - I get to see the doctor on Friday morning... Wonder what they will say at the clinic on Friday ... will I trigger Friday night for a Sunday ER? (DH would like that, so that he doesn't have to take any more time off) ... I feel like my ovaries are responding...

Yay, Dawson is doing so well! :)

Michelle - 11 days, my doesn't time just fly! And soon it will be August and he will be making his appearance :)


----------



## michelle01

Good luck Friday bubu :) It is always nice to have things fall on the weekend to make it less stressful! I remember my ER day was Thanksgiving morning. And I know, 11 days of work, 15 days total left, with 2 weekends left and a ton of things I feel I still need to get done :haha: Amazing how time flies!


----------



## Swepakepa3

Lindsay18 said:


> Mo- definitely girl!!! That's great!
> 
> Swepa- yes!!! I had total lack of appetite for a while! It was annoying!!! No worries it comes back lol.

Thanks!!! I am constipated (TMI) sorry so I'm sure that doesn't help either.


----------



## Swepakepa3

Looking good mo!!

I am debating getting some tests .... Its killing me!!


----------



## never2late70

Swepka: I loved testing...I am also a big fan of seeing everyone elses tests! :haha:

BUBU: So exciting. The time just flew by :dohh::hugs:

Lindsay: I cannot get over how freakin cute and happy Reiken is in all of the pictures you post..So precious!


----------



## Swepakepa3

Hmmm I might have to cave!!!!!

I called the lab today we have 8 :cold: :)


----------



## MoBaby

That's amazing! 8 frosties! :happydance:


----------



## Swepakepa3

So caved bought a first response digit test......




No (-)......

I know its early....hoping that's why.... i will use the 2nd test after the weekend


----------



## never2late70

Yep, probably Saturday or Sunday Swepka! :thumbup:


----------



## MoBaby

Swepa: You are way to early! LOL. You are worse than me :) But I do like to test!!! 

And speaking of test my PM test is on bottom. Top yesterday AM; middle this AM. Honest opinions please. Am I preggo? I am scared! I want to believe this! I am 4.5 days past the booster and my RE said I could test 5 days past the booster :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 6


----------



## never2late70

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK lOOKS GREAT TO ME MO!:happydance:


----------



## Swepakepa3

Mo why doesn't you use the digital ones... That day pregnant/not pregnant or yes/no... Those are the only ones I use so I can be sure


----------



## MoBaby

I have 3 and they have those conception things on it. But I'm afraid to use it until I'm 100%. Eek!


----------



## bubumaci

I think that the digitals are less sensitive than the FRERs ... Mo ... I think you are getting a positive answer from Houston :) :)

Swepa - if your transfer was the 21st, then you were only 3 days past transfer (and I believe it was a 3 day transfer for you, wasn't it?) - that would be very early for anything to be showing on a urine test. Normally on day 5, a blast would be transferred, which hatches that day or the next and then starts implanting - after that, HCG would be visible in blood probably the day after and it takes a couple of days for the levels to rise in urine. Please don't be discouraged yet, I think it was way too early for your test to be able to give any accurate result! :hugs: 6DPO (3dp3dt) is really too early, I think :flower:


----------



## GettingBroody

Swepa - I did a 3dt too and I was still testing neg 6 days afterwards so don't lose hope! I finally got my bfp at 9dp3dt and even then it was quite faint. At least now you know your trigger is gone so when you do see a line you'll know it's real!!

Mo - I say you're pg!!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Swepa- no digi yet! You're way too early for that. Def pick up a FRER first:) don't get discouraged at all!!!

Mo- I definitely think this is it for you!!! Yay!!!!


----------



## Swepakepa3

Thanks ladies! I knew it was early I'm not discouraged at all.... Just had it scratch the itch if you know what I mean :)


Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Haha Swepa! I gotcha. Lol. I give you testing girls credit! I couldn't do it. I waited until my beta.


----------



## MoBaby

I would get some ICS to scratch the itch lol! Those digis are not cheap :)

Okay here is my AM test. All three mornings with today's on bottom. I am 6dp6dt..Good thing is line is not getting lighter. I really hope I am pregnant! My next post I will post a comparison from last cycle (chemical) with todays test. I cant figure out how to put 2 attachments per post from the ipad??
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## michelle01

Oh Mo I really think you are pregnant ;) That line is really great today and darker!!! I am so excited for you.

Swepa - It is early and definitely the digi's are not as sensitive!

I didn't sleep well at all last night :( I originally started waking every hour with reflux to the point I was throwing up in my mouth through my nose...nasty! Then I fell asleep and started waking with cramping. I finally took some tylenol at 4:15am and it helped and then I got up, took a shower and sitting here for work and still cramping...UGH!!! It is just very uncomfortable.


----------



## GettingBroody

Michelle - could the cramping be contractions?


----------



## michelle01

Not sure Getting? I have had contractions and know what those feel like, this is more menstrual type cramping. I am trying to see if things just simmer down. Tuesday at my dr appt my cervix was closed and things looked good, so I didn't think I would go early. Ironically today is the exact day during my pg with DS that I had him.


----------



## MoBaby

One last pic for now.

The tests on the left side are from last cycle at 5dpt afternoon and 6dpt AM. I was only 3 and 4 days from the hcg trigger at day 6 b/c I started everything a day late due b/c my u/s was a day late. The right side are 5dpt and 6dpt and 4 and 5 days post the hcg trigger...What do you girls think?? I think it looks promising! But I am still scared to call it :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## michelle01

VERY promising Mo ;) I think you are preggo!!!!


----------



## azlissie

Mo, I think your tests look great!!


----------



## Mamali

Mo they are definitely getting darker!!!

hello everyone :flower:


----------



## almosthere

Mo i think ur preggo...congrats!


----------



## Lindsay18

Definitely think so, Mo!

Hi Mamali!!! How are you feeling?!

Michelle- the beginning contractions that I had felt like period cramps. Are you still having them?


----------



## Jenn76

Mobaby: Looks like a BFP to me!!!! Congrats!!!

Lindsay: Crappy about the AC. Reiken is adorable with your puppy!!! He is getting so big. 

Swepakepa: Super early to get your BFP yet, keep testing!!! Great news about the frosties!!! :dust:

Anmlz: can't wait to hear how today went, I hope you got lots of eggs!!

Michelle: Glad to hear the level went up. Sorry about the cramping. 

Azlissie: Great news about Dawson's progress I hope you get to take him home soon!


----------



## michelle01

I did call and was going to go in today but whatever was going on seemed to simmer down. The nurse said if it started again, to call back or after hours go to the hospital. I was really thinking this morning today was the day, but glad he is hanging on. This little guy is sure gonna give me a run the next 2 weeks :wacko:

And crazy enough, during the day he is pretty quiet, but today....he is VERY VERY active! My stomach looked like an alien earlier, he was moving like mad; and the hiccups twice today, which drives me crazy!


----------



## almosthere

Ladies I just saw all your comments about Liam-thanks so much! Yes, he is HUGE...I must have some super breast milk!!! LOL. 

I am so excited about the progress being made on here...can't wait to get betas rolling in soon, I think we have lots of +'s !!!! babydust ttc & PUPO ladies!!!!


----------



## almosthere

oh and lindsay, super cute pic of your son, i love it-soon he will be bigger than your yorkie pup!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Aww thanks girl!! He is def bigger. Finnegan is just closer to the camera hahaha. He's only 4 lbs compared to Reiken who is 13 1/2. Lol.


----------



## almosthere

oh hahaha i was thinking the yorkie looked big if it is a toy...my mom has 2! And oh my, my son is over a month younger than yours and weighs almost the same!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Hahaha! He's actually a regular yorkie, but he won't grow anymore lol!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Hi ladies; did a PM test. Had a mini freak out session b/c I dipped one and it was a little lighter then I dipped another which is the last one posted and it looked the same I think as they looked yesterday. I am super scared for the test in the am because if it is lighter then its over :(..What do you all think? Sorry for all my crazed post!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 21


----------



## bubumaci

Mo, Sweetie - I think that the lines look nice and dark and you shouldn't worry :hugs: As far as I understand, these ones are only qualitative (i.e. yes or no) and not quantitative - so any deviations will also be due to the dye in the test. They look like nice dark lines so I do firmly believe that you have a nice sticky bean in there :) :flower:


----------



## MoBaby

bubu: you are correct! 

I am PREGNANT!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am scared but going to enjoy what I can. Beta is still a week away! UGH!! The clinic makes us FET wait until 14dpt :(

The digi couldnt make up its mind. 1-2 and 2-3 kept flashing then it settled on 1-2.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 19


----------



## MoBaby

last pic (I cant put 2 attachments on w/my ipad). Today's test on bottom!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Lindsay18

Mo- you're pregnant girl! Like Bubu said- if there's a line there's a line. Doesn't matter the darkness of it.


----------



## michelle01

WOOHOO Mo...you are PREGNANT girl ;) So excited for you!!!!

bubu - How are things going for you? You have an appt today, right?


----------



## Swepakepa3

Mo: looks great!! Congrats!!!

Jenn: no more testing for me until at least Monday going to try to wait even longer.... :)


----------



## Jenn76

:happydance: :yipee: :dance: :wohoo: Congrats Mobaby!!!!!! Hope you have a happy healthy nine months!!!!


----------



## Mamali

Mo you are definitely pregnant :happydance:, congrats dear. Wish you a H&H nine months.

Lindsay am doing good, thanks for asking. I love Reikens picture you posted today on facebook, his smile was cute!


----------



## anmlz86

Congrats Mo! Excited to see what your beta will come up as!

Alrighty ladies, so the ER went well for me. They got 11 eggs, but only 5 were mature. I think I lost a couple good follicles between trigger and retrieval since they see ready to go. The call this morning was all 5 were ICSI and 4 fertilized. I can't say I'm not a little sad with the numbers, but I'm crossing my fingers that all 4 continue to grow and do well. 

Hope all you ladies are doing well! I'll try to do better personals tonight, but I've gotta get back to work, boo! Happy Friday!!


----------



## MoBaby

an dont worry!! 4 will do great and I bet you end up with a frostie!


----------



## GettingBroody

Mo - yipeeeeeeee!!!! :wohoo: Congratulations!!!!

Anmlz - don't worry you only need one!!! I only had 3 fertilise and so did Jen so don't feel discouraged. Have they said anything about when the transfer might be? Sending them loads of growing dust!!! :dust:

Michelle - how are you feeling today?


----------



## never2late70

Mo!!! :baby::crib::dance:

Bubu: Whats going on love? :hugs:

Anmlz: I only had 4 out of 8 make it and they were all perfect! Now I am pregnant and have 3 frost babies! :thumbup:

Hello everyone! Happy Friday!:hi:

Question anyone experience lower back pain/aches early on? :shrug:


----------



## MrsC8776

MoBaby said:


> bubu: you are correct!
> 
> I am PREGNANT!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I am scared but going to enjoy what I can. Beta is still a week away! UGH!! The clinic makes us FET wait until 14dpt :(
> 
> The digi couldnt make up its mind. 1-2 and 2-3 kept flashing then it settled on 1-2.

Congrats!!! I'm so happy for you!:happydance:



anmlz86 said:


> Congrats Mo! Excited to see what your beta will come up as!
> 
> Alrighty ladies, so the ER went well for me. They got 11 eggs, but only 5 were mature. I think I lost a couple good follicles between trigger and retrieval since they see ready to go. The call this morning was all 5 were ICSI and 4 fertilized. I can't say I'm not a little sad with the numbers, but I'm crossing my fingers that all 4 continue to grow and do well.
> 
> Hope all you ladies are doing well! I'll try to do better personals tonight, but I've gotta get back to work, boo! Happy Friday!!

I'm glad to hear that ER went well! Fx for your four embies! Please try not to worry. Those four will do great!



never2late70 said:


> Mo!!! :baby::crib::dance:
> 
> Bubu: Whats going on love? :hugs:
> 
> Anmlz: I only had 4 out of 8 make it and they were all perfect! Now I am pregnant and have 3 frost babies! :thumbup:
> 
> Hello everyone! Happy Friday!:hi:
> 
> Question anyone experience lower back pain/aches early on? :shrug:

Yes! It's very common early on... And well all the way through pregnancy


----------



## Jenn76

Angie: Yes, yes, yes!!! I had to wear a pregnancy belt through most of my pregnancy. 

Anmlz: Congrats on four!!! As Broody said I just had three and two went to blasts. And obviously both took. Will you get daily updates? Are you shooting for a five day transfer?


----------



## anmlz86

Thanks for the encouragement ladies, i appreciate it greatly! I won't get daily updates, only on day 3 and day 5. Since we are doing genetic testing, they'll take 1 cell from any embryo that has 5 or more cells on day 3. That will make me a day 5 transfer plan. I'm keeping fingers crossed for awesome updates :)


----------



## michelle01

I have everything crossed for you anmlz! Like the other girls said, they only had a few and have their babies now, so don't get discouraged ;)

Angie - OH YES!! My back pain is worse now then it was before. Hopefully you don't have it the entire pregnancy.

Getting - I am better today, thanks for asking ;) How are you and little miss Fia doing?


----------



## bubumaci

Hello everyone :howdy:
Well, at the ultrasound, the doctor (not mine, he is on vacation until Monday) said that I would need to stim for another couple of days and to make another appointment for Sunday morning (which I did). After the blood work results came back, the oestrogen levels were pretty high, so I had to move my appointment forward from Sunday morning to tomorrow morning. I wouldn't be surprised, if I have to trigger tomorrow night and then ER on Monday morning - but I will know more tomorrow :)

AN - what everybody kept reminding me about : it's quality, not quantity that counts. Congratulations on getting through it all - I look forward to some fantastic development reports.

Mo ... HUGE HUGS Sweetie :hugs: I am so over the moon for you!! I knew it :)


----------



## MoBaby

Thats so exciting Bubu!! ER so close!!!


----------



## azlissie

Mo, I'm so happy for you!! I wish you didn't have to wait so long for your beta but by then it should be really high!!

Bubu, sounds like this round is going really well - you'll have to update us after your appt tomorrow. Sending you positive baby vibes!

Anmlz, 4 is great! I'm sure at least one of them will be your baby. Good luck with transfer!

AFM, Dawson was discharged from the NICU yesterday!! The dr who examined him in the morning came back at noon & said we could leave! It was so amazing to walk in my house with him for the first time. He was pretty good in the night & only woke me up twice so maybe I'll get lucky & he'll be a good sleeper. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Jenn76

Azlissie: That is great news!!!! I wish I could get Emma down to two feeds at night. Off to a great start. :thumbup:

Anmlz: Good luck with the testing. So will you find out the genders? Sounds exciting. 

Bubu: Good luck tomorrow. Can't wait to hear how it goes. 

So I'm punishing my DH right now and making him deal with Emma. Every night I put both babies to sleep. Sometimes Emma is very hard and can take a couple hours to get her settled. Tonight is one of those nights. He always makes excuses as to why he can't do it so this time I left her with him and said I was going to have a bubble bath. Should have seen his reaction, a shocked looked and a negative sounding "REALLY?!" I'm tired of him not pulling his weight and I am going to push back!! It kills me to sit here and hear Emma crying but he needs to learn what I go through everyday and maybe he'll learn help me more. Wishful thinking I know!! It's going to be a tough weekend for DH I predict!! :haha:


----------



## anmlz86

Jenn- I'm not so sure about finding out the genders. I was kind of wondering if we had a few options if we would find out number of boys vs. girls. But I know we want to be team yellow as well, so yea. We'll probably try to hold out as long as possible on finding out the sex :)


----------



## MoBaby

Az congrats in bringing your baby home! How exciting!! :) glad to hear he is doing well!


----------



## Stinas

On my phone in Vegas waiting for my flight home.... Just wanted to say a HUGE congrats to my fellow azoo buddy Mo!!! Those are some beautiful lines!! 
I will catch up with everyone properly this weekend. I took it all off lol 
Xoxoxo


----------



## GettingBroody

Az - yaaaaaaaaaaay!!! Am so thrilled for you! Coming home from the NICU is the best feeling in the world! Enjoy having your little man all to yourself. :hugs:


----------



## GettingBroody

Bubu - oops, meant to reply to you too! You're nearly there! :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## sekky

Az congrats on taking lo home. That must be such a good feeling

Bubu wow ER is so close. Hoping this round is all it takes for you. 

Mama - how time flies? Almost 19 weeks!!!:happydance:

Jenn poor Emma. Hope DH finds a way to cope with her. You need the off nights dear:thumbup:

Hello everyone


----------



## MoBaby

Poor Emma and you too Jenn :( I think I'd kill dh if he wasn't helping out. Good for you for making him take her.


----------



## honeycheeks

Congratulations Mo. Those are some beautiful lines. Cant wait to hear the beta results.

Jenn- I am glad you're trying ways to punish DH and make him be a responsible father. He really needs to do his part. And hope Emma calms down easier and let you sleep longer.

I havent been on here for a month. I need to do a lot of catching up on this thread and will do more personals then.
Last month I had been busy with my finals. I am doing management studies. They went quite well. I had been waiting excitedly for my appointment n August. But looks like there might be change in plan. I have had moderate OHSS the last month. I hyperovulated at around 3-4th July. The symptoms were quite severe and I needed total bed rest. Things are suppose to get better after AF and I surely am getting better, but not quite there. All this happened just randomly without me being on any drugs. So I guess this puts me at huge risk of getting OHSS again on my IVF cycle. I got it pretty bad last time on stims. And I dont feel really well yet. So, we'll see what my RE advises. Huh, strange the things that happen to me!! Seriously, do you even get OHSS just randomly like that , without any drugs! Miracles do happen ! :haha:


----------



## bubumaci

Well, the appointment this morning was "nice"... I got to stim again today and I will be triggering tomorrow night with ER on Tuesday.

@ Sekky ... this round will be my fourth ICSI & seventh transfer - so I am really also hoping that this will be it!

Put together our outside furnace with friends (had to dig a hole and fill it with stones to create a nice foundation) and then we had a bbq with guests - had a total of 9 people here :) Had a lovely afternoon and evening in scorching heat, but it was fun :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Bubu- yay!!! ER is so close!!! Xoxo

Anmlz- I had the testing done too. I know the genders of all of my frosties. It was weird at first knowing that we can pick next time like off a menu lol. But it's nice knowing the chromosomes were normal etc. Glad ER went well. Don't stress about the quality right now. It's great you got 4!!!

Hi Stinas! Hope Vegas is amazing. Miss u!

Jenn- I am doing a cheer for you right now in my living room in my pj's. lol. Love it!!!!

Hi everyone else!!! Hope your weekends are going great!!!


----------



## Stinas

Bubu - Yay! Glad its almost ER time! 

Honey - Thats crazy!!

Lindsay - Once I find out my work schedule lets plan something! I am home now...Vegas was amazing! My brother came with us, havent traveled with him in 13yrs. It was a good time.

Took my last BCP today!!! Blood work tue and then I will have a better idea of when FET will be!


----------



## honeycheeks

Bubu- you are so close. I really hope everything turns out just right this time.

Stinas - A great holiday and you are back just in time to get on with the FET. Good luck this time around.

Lindsay - Reiken is 3 months old !!! OMG , I cant believe it already.


----------



## Lindsay18

Honey- you're telling me!!! I can't believe it either!!! Time is flying! How have you been, girl?!

Excited!! Taking Reiken for his 3 month pictures today:) trying out a place that a few people have recommended. "Picture People" - hope I like them because its super close and easy to make an appointment. Ideally I want to do 3,6, and 12 month pictures so we will see.


----------



## MoBaby

Bubu!! So close!!! How exciting!!

Stinas yay for last bcp! It will go fast from here!


----------



## Jenn76

Honey: So weird I have never heard of that happening before. I hope it doesn't delay you from your next cycle. 

Bubu: Good luck with trigger!! Can't wait to hear how ER goes. 

Lindsay: I can't wait to see your three month pics. Good luck I hope the session goes well. 

Stinas: Welcome back!!! Glad to hear you had a good trip. Yeah for last pill!!! I hope your blood work comes back and brings good news for a quick start. 

Mobaby: How's the line now? Have you done another digi? So excited to hear how your beta goes. 

So I had it out with DH and brought up everything that was bugging me. Huge improvement yesterday and so far today. He's actually holding the babies to feed them! However we are going through a bad spell with Emma, it took 2 hrs and 40 mins to get her to sleep last night and then 3 hours later she woke up and it took another 2 hours to get her back to sleep. We had a similar night Friday. I'm just beside myself trying to figure out why she is being so difficult. I know she is tired. I tried everything to get her to sleep. Chris was woken up by her too and it took an hour to settle him. Needless to say we have two cranky babies this morning. I'm relaxing in my room and DH is trying to deal with them both :rofl: He thinks I'm napping but how can I with them both crying so much. Lol! Going to go put him out of his misery now.


----------



## MoBaby

Jenn I didn't take a test today! I took a digi yesterday at 8dpt ad got 2-3 (4-5 wks) so I was happy since the previous day said 1-2(3-4wks pg).. No more testing for now and I'm going to call to try get beta early (scheduled for Friday). I'm sorry you're having duh a hard time with Emma :(


----------



## MrsC8776

azlissie said:


> Mo, I'm so happy for you!! I wish you didn't have to wait so long for your beta but by then it should be really high!!
> 
> Bubu, sounds like this round is going really well - you'll have to update us after your appt tomorrow. Sending you positive baby vibes!
> 
> Anmlz, 4 is great! I'm sure at least one of them will be your baby. Good luck with transfer!
> 
> AFM, Dawson was discharged from the NICU yesterday!! The dr who examined him in the morning came back at noon & said we could leave! It was so amazing to walk in my house with him for the first time. He was pretty good in the night & only woke me up twice so maybe I'll get lucky & he'll be a good sleeper.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!

:happydance: Such amazing news and I'm so happy he is doing well!! 



honeycheeks said:


> Congratulations Mo. Those are some beautiful lines. Cant wait to hear the beta results.
> 
> Jenn- I am glad you're trying ways to punish DH and make him be a responsible father. He really needs to do his part. And hope Emma calms down easier and let you sleep longer.
> 
> I havent been on here for a month. I need to do a lot of catching up on this thread and will do more personals then.
> Last month I had been busy with my finals. I am doing management studies. They went quite well. I had been waiting excitedly for my appointment n August. But looks like there might be change in plan. I have had moderate OHSS the last month. I hyperovulated at around 3-4th July. The symptoms were quite severe and I needed total bed rest. Things are suppose to get better after AF and I surely am getting better, but not quite there. All this happened just randomly without me being on any drugs. So I guess this puts me at huge risk of getting OHSS again on my IVF cycle. I got it pretty bad last time on stims. And I dont feel really well yet. So, we'll see what my RE advises. Huh, strange the things that happen to me!! Seriously, do you even get OHSS just randomly like that , without any drugs! Miracles do happen ! :haha:

I hope that things calm down a bit so that you can get started again! Sorry to hear about the OHSS. Crazy that happened without meds! 



bubumaci said:


> Well, the appointment this morning was "nice"... I got to stim again today and I will be triggering tomorrow night with ER on Tuesday.
> 
> @ Sekky ... this round will be my fourth ICSI & seventh transfer - so I am really also hoping that this will be it!
> 
> Put together our outside furnace with friends (had to dig a hole and fill it with stones to create a nice foundation) and then we had a bbq with guests - had a total of 9 people here :) Had a lovely afternoon and evening in scorching heat, but it was fun :)

:happydance: Not much longer now!! Good luck with the trigger tonight! 



Stinas said:


> Bubu - Yay! Glad its almost ER time!
> 
> Honey - Thats crazy!!
> 
> Lindsay - Once I find out my work schedule lets plan something! I am home now...Vegas was amazing! My brother came with us, havent traveled with him in 13yrs. It was a good time.
> 
> Took my last BCP today!!! Blood work tue and then I will have a better idea of when FET will be!

:happydance: I can't wait to hear when your FET is! 



Lindsay18 said:


> Honey- you're telling me!!! I can't believe it either!!! Time is flying! How have you been, girl?!
> 
> Excited!! Taking Reiken for his 3 month pictures today:) trying out a place that a few people have recommended. "Picture People" - hope I like them because its super close and easy to make an appointment. Ideally I want to do 3,6, and 12 month pictures so we will see.

Have fun today! 



Jenn76 said:


> Honey: So weird I have never heard of that happening before. I hope it doesn't delay you from your next cycle.
> 
> Bubu: Good luck with trigger!! Can't wait to hear how ER goes.
> 
> Lindsay: I can't wait to see your three month pics. Good luck I hope the session goes well.
> 
> Stinas: Welcome back!!! Glad to hear you had a good trip. Yeah for last pill!!! I hope your blood work comes back and brings good news for a quick start.
> 
> Mobaby: How's the line now? Have you done another digi? So excited to hear how your beta goes.
> 
> So I had it out with DH and brought up everything that was bugging me. Huge improvement yesterday and so far today. He's actually holding the babies to feed them! However we are going through a bad spell with Emma, it took 2 hrs and 40 mins to get her to sleep last night and then 3 hours later she woke up and it took another 2 hours to get her back to sleep. We had a similar night Friday. I'm just beside myself trying to figure out why she is being so difficult. I know she is tired. I tried everything to get her to sleep. Chris was woken up by her too and it took an hour to settle him. Needless to say we have two cranky babies this morning. I'm relaxing in my room and DH is trying to deal with them both :rofl: He thinks I'm napping but how can I with them both crying so much. Lol! Going to go put him out of his misery now.

Good job for letting DH know how you are feeling. I hope he continues to help and is doesn't go back to normal like it usually does. :hugs:



MoBaby said:


> Jenn I didn't take a test today! I took a digi yesterday at 8dpt ad got 2-3 (4-5 wks) so I was happy since the previous day said 1-2(3-4wks pg).. No more testing for now and I'm going to call to try get beta early (scheduled for Friday). I'm sorry you're having duh a hard time with Emma :(

I can't wait to hear your beta results!!


----------



## Swepakepa3

anmlz86 said:


> Alrighty ladies, so the ER went well for me. They got 11 eggs, but only 5 were mature. I think I lost a couple good follicles between trigger and retrieval since they see ready to go. The call this morning was all 5 were ICSI and 4 fertilized. I can't say I'm not a little sad with the numbers, but I'm crossing my fingers that all 4 continue to grow and do well.
> 
> Hope all you ladies are doing well! I'll try to do better personals tonight, but I've gotta get back to work, boo! Happy Friday!!

Good luck!! Like others mention Quality not Quantity, its normal to feel disappointed with number, my first 2 transfers i was annoyed.



bubumaci said:


> Hello everyone :howdy:
> Well, at the ultrasound, the doctor (not mine, he is on vacation until Monday) said that I would need to stim for another couple of days and to make another appointment for Sunday morning (which I did). After the blood work results came back, the oestrogen levels were pretty high, so I had to move my appointment forward from Sunday morning to tomorrow morning. I wouldn't be surprised, if I have to trigger tomorrow night and then ER on Monday morning - but I will know more tomorrow :)

almost there!! Good luck!!



azlissie said:


> AFM, Dawson was discharged from the NICU yesterday!! The dr who examined him in the morning came back at noon & said we could leave! It was so amazing to walk in my house with him for the first time. He was pretty good in the night & only woke me up twice so maybe I'll get lucky & he'll be a good sleeper.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!

congrats!! Thats Awesome news!!! 



Stinas said:


> Took my last BCP today!!! Blood work tue and then I will have a better idea of when FET will be!

Good luck!!! 
AFM: just hanging around waiting for the beta.... my back has been killing me, however i did the bathroom floor at my moms Thursday night, so i'm pretty sure it has to do with that.... DH keeps yelling at me to stop looking for symptoms just to relax and wait.... wish it was that simple.. Today makes 1 week since my transfer.... i'm sure i will be taking the other test i have within the next couple days... 

Happy Sunday to all... Off to work I go......


----------



## Jenn76

Swepakepa: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## MrsC8776

Good luck Swep!!

Jenn~ I forgot that I was going to add to my post. How are the bottles working out? Are the dr. brown nipples working well with them? Also, I'm sorry to hear that Emma is having such a hard time. Have you talked with the dr about it? Reason I'm asking is since we switched Ava's formula there has been a world of difference. She is smiling, laughing, going to sleep much better than before, sleeping longer and best of all no more hours upon hours of screaming fits!! This is the formula we switched to. https://similac.com/baby-formula/similac-expert-care-alimentum Now it isn't cheap by any means but if it makes the screaming stop and makes her a happy baby I will buy it all day long! It is a pain in the ass to make two different kinds of formula a day but oh well. I don't know if he had me start her on it for food allergies or colic. Honestly I don't think he knows either but it was the best suggestion ever! I do remember him saying that the way this formula is broken down helps with many things. Just something to think about. :flower:


----------



## Swepakepa3

For anyone interested... Trulife on MTV is premiering "I am desperate to have a baby" ... Two young girls undergoing IVF.... Yes I know the title sucks but..... It's on now for me USA EST. not sure about everyone else....


----------



## never2late70

Its on in two mores hours here. When are you going to test?:happydance:


----------



## Swepakepa3

Dunno trying to wait until beta on Friday


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn- good for you!! I'm so glad you said something to him. Hope he keeps it up! 

Well not thrilled with the photo shoot today. Only got a cd with 17 pictures and I only liked 7 of them. For what I paid that was not worth it!!! Oh well -you live and you learn. Lol


----------



## Swepakepa3

Random: my back is killing me, I would like to take something for pain... I know you are limited when pregnant the medications you can take.... What can i take while I wait for beta for results?


----------



## MoBaby

Lindsay about the pics: my DH is a photographer and babies and children are very difficult to shoot. He usually does not do that because of the difficulty. Its not unusual to only get a few photos you really like. He is usually upfront about it when he is to photograph children so the parents are not expecting 20-30 good pics. He can usually get about 10 maybe :) Its hard to believe that when you pay a lot and only get a few but its true. Adults are so much easier to photograph. They cooperate and do what you tell them. Babies not so much :)


----------



## never2late70

Only tylenol


----------



## Jenn76

Hi MrsC, the bottles are working well with the Dr Brown nipples. I haven't used them that much though. I'm open to anything at this point. It just took 2 hours again tonight to get Emma asleep. I don't think the formula is hard on her tummy or anything her screeching seems to be just when she is tired. She wakes up a super happy baby. And lately she has been much better during the day. At about 14 weeks she suddenly started smiling, babbling, looking at people, ect. Before that she rarely did any of those things. And up until 3 days ago she usually went down fine she just woke up frequently. We'd have these nights like tonight once in awhile. Now I'm worried it will be a daily fight. I'll try the formula though. Thanks for the suggestion. 

Great to hear Ava is doing so well. I love the waiting for Daddy pictures. Sorry your time is almost coming to an end. I imagine this time will be much harder on your DH.


----------



## GettingBroody

Jenn - have you tried white noise of some kind? Fia LOVES the ocean sounds on this app. (It has lots of other sounds too) https://itunes.apple.com/ie/app/white-noise-ambience-hd-lite/id469837219?mt=8&ls=1 If she gets overtired its really the main thing that calms her. She quietens as soon as we turn it on and is usually asleep within minutes. It's like magic! I downloaded lots of similar apps before I figured out that's it's the sound of the ocean she likes so if you've already tried white noise and it didn't work then keep trying different ones until you find one that does!

Swepa - back pain is a good sign!! :dust:

Bubu - happy triggering!! :dust:

Lindsay - sorry about the photos :-( At least there was a few on there that you liked though!

MrsC - fantastic news about Ava!! It must be wonderful seeing her so much happier :D


----------



## Jenn76

Thanks Broody! We have a machine but I will try that app since those sounds are different.


----------



## Lindsay18

Mo- totally understandable. I think it was more of the fact that Reiken was so happy and the photographer was missing a lot of opportunities because she was trying to get him in the saaaaaame positions for each shoot. I told her I don't care how he's sitting because she was missing so many smiles etc. I also think that she didn't take her time at all. I was out of there within like 20 minutes. They shouldn't charge so much if the quality is only so so.


----------



## MoBaby

Oh yeah 20 minutes is not a long time at all! DH sessions are usually around 1 hour.. Sorry it wasn't great :( Stinks!


----------



## Lindsay18

Live and you learn lol. It's ok. I have an amazing camera. I should just get better with it.


----------



## michelle01

Lindsay - Sorry you didn't get as many pictures as you wanted. I remember taking Tyler and having such a rough time. 

Jenn - Good for you having DH help ;) And sorry your having such a hard time with Emma :( But at least you are not doing it alone. 

Mo - So excited to see what your beta is ;)

Swepa - Thinking of you; good luck with your beta!!!

bubu - YAY for ER tomorrow ;) GOOD LUCK!!!

Stinas - Hope you had a great time in Vegas ;)

I am tired after a busy weekend! We had a grad party and a bday party; on top of doing some cleaning, grocery shopping and getting things ready for this little one!!!


----------



## MoBaby

I had my beta moved to tomorrow :happydance: so bright and early I will go in! I also asked to check my progesterone...she said no problem... I had a tiny bit of light pink spotting this morning which worries me obviously. But I think its from all this crinone junk and last night I "cleaned" out some of the junk. And I have been using extra vaginal progesterone as well and I did one right before bedtime last night. So tomorrow I will find out how this pregnancy is going. Please be a big number!! It will be 11dpt and I think I was 379 at 10dpt with my last pregnancy. I hope for a similar/higher number :)


----------



## Stinas

Mo - Good luck tom!!!!

Lindsay - I like the pics you posted! I think all those mall type photographers are more of quick shoots...its hard to find someone really good. I would suggest learning to use your camera better too! I can come help one day...we can have a photo shoot day! I pinned a bunch of tutorials on pinterest....we can read up and shoot away!

So tonight I am going for dinner with my friend....the one who was complaining about trying for #2 for 3 months the night before my D&C....I am pretty sure I elaborated on how pissed off I was that evening to you all. Well I havent seen her since that night and pretty much have avoided her since. Very small texting....went a whole month with out texting her...she knows what she said pissed me off...DH told her DH...typical of her, she said nothing after finding that out. She texted me before leaving for Vegas for us to do lunch....I avoided it because I was just too busy with work before I left. Well we decided to do dinner tonight. I miss the baby so thats my main reason for going. Is it bad that I just dont want to be bothered with her? I dont want to bring anything up either. I dk if any of you watch Hollywood Exes on VH1, but the blonde says stupid things on there and everyone has had enough.....well...same shit here with this chick. You just cant fix stupid. 
I wouldnt be shocked if she tells me she is preg tonight either. I would be just as happy as when she told me with the first, but I know she would think otherwise just because thats how she would feel. 
Am I stupid for going? We have been friends for 15+yrs....I dont think its worth throwing that away just because she is stupid. lol She has her days, but we do have fun....I just need to learn I cant fix anyone and to keep my distance when it comes to certain things. 

Sorry for the rambling, but you guys are the only ones who can fully understand what I am going through emotionally with all this crap.


----------



## Lulu 07

Hey ladies!! Haven't been on here in forever. Life is crazy with twins! I hope you're all doing well!

Mo~ Congrats!! I'm so excited for you!

Stinas~ Since she said the things she said out of stupidity, I would say she doesn't know any better. I would give her another chance and hope the she learned from her mistake. 

I will get caught up as soon as babies give me a chance! Love you all!


----------



## Jenn76

Lindsay: I think the pictures you posted are cute! Sorry the experience wasn't great. 

Mobaby: Good Luck tomorrow!!!!! Praying for you to have a great number!!

Stinas: I hope your night went okay.... or is going ok. Your friend sounds insensitive and I hope she doesn't act like that tonight. I just hate it when friends say things trying to relate to what we have gone through when they never struggled at all. 

Bubu: Good luck tomorrow. Praying for you to have a good ER!!! 

Lulu: Hi! :hi: How are you? And how are those babies? I don't think we have talked to you much since you had them. Tell us some details. 

Michelle: So close till the arrival of your LO. Have you settled on a name or is DH still being a pain?

MrsC: DH couldn't find that formula today, he only checked one place since he was on his lunch break. Anyway he did find an Enfamil version that sounds the same. It is reduced lactose and has the protein partially broken down. Claims to be better for the tummy. So we are trying that on both babies since Chris has always struggled with digesting his food. So far so good they both don't mind eating it. Emma actually slept for six hours straight today for her nap. Not that I wanted her to do that but Chris was super cranky and screeching all day. Actually had me in tears because he wouldn't stop and it went on for hours. I was thankful Emma was sleeping since I wouldn't be able to tend to her anyway. Even though she slept all day she actually went down easy tonight. Thank god!!! Thanks so much for the suggestion.


----------



## Lulu 07

Hey Jenn~ Babies are doing well, thanks for asking!! They ended up staying 1 month in the NICU but only to grow a little and learn to feed. My once 3 and 4 lb babies are now 11lbs and 12lbs. they're growing soooo fast! The past 5 weeks have been scary since they somehow ended up getting whooping cough and that could be deadly for their age. Thank God they're doing much better now. I found an article about treating whooping cough with mega dose vitamin C and contacted the doctor that wrote it. I am now doing online consultations with her and she's been guiding me through their treatment. They immediately started improving when I started the vitamin C. They are generally good babies but of course they have their moments. Their sleep is okay, not great but not horrible. DH is such a great helper otherwise I wouldn't get too much sleep. I hope things get better for you with Emma and your DH. I'm glad you're making him help out.. Keep it up!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Lulu- hey! So great they're doing well! Sorry about the whooping cough! Hope it's 100% soon! Change you're ticker girl! You're VERY pregnant lol

Stinas- yay I want to have a photo shooting day!!! We can be pretend photographers lol!
As far as your friend goes, you can only excuse stupidity for so long. Make sure she pulls her weight being a good friend and its not just a one way street xoxo

Mo- fingers crossed for an amazing beta!!!


----------



## Lulu 07

Hey Lindsay~ yes I am indeed very pregnant!! Lol

Speaking of pretend photographers, I did just that and took my own photos of the babies Lol


----------



## Stinas

Hi lulu!!!!!!!! - Glad to hear those remedies are helping with the whooping cough! 

Tonight went ok. Shes just stupid what can I say....its pointless to even discuss it to her. Shes like I didnt mean what I said.....but then again she didnt say sorry so its like go F yourself. annndddd.....TADAAA....shes pregnant! No shocker there! Shes 12 weeks, which means she literally got preg around the time she was bitching right when I had my d&c. I figured she would be by now since I have been avoiding her....at first I thought it would bother me a bit, but nope, not at all. I am happy for her...but sad for her as well....sad because its obvious that she wanted to be preg because literally everyone around her was preg. I would never want to be like that. 
I really just wanted to see her almost 2yr old...I missed her and by the looks of it, she missed me...little stinker! 
I have really learned that I cant fix her. Over the years I have learned what not to tell her and what to tell her....but this was the last straw.....im keeping my distance and I think she realized it. She kept pushing with weird questions for me to answer about myself and whats going on now, but I totally shut her down. 
Anyways...on a better note...my good friend got engaged !! Super excited for her. Oh and while we were out to dinner tonight Ludacris was sitting behind us! Hes a little guy lol 

Lindsay - Photoshoot is on!!!


----------



## Jenn76

How scary Lulu, that must have been aweful seeing your babies sick like that. I'm glad they are recovering well. 

Stinas: Love that you called the pregnancy. I can't believe she got in touch with you after months to tell you after she knew how upset you were with her previous comments. Some people.


----------



## Lulu 07

I'm trying to upload pics but it won't let me do more than one at a time.. Does anyone know how to do this?


----------



## MoBaby

Getting blood now for beta... I've never been more shared in my life! Damn. And I have to wait 4 hours for the results. Eek!


----------



## anmlz86

Mo- Good luck!! The best advice today will be find something to keep you busy and keep your mind off of the waiting :) I'll be doing the same because I'm pretty sure work is going to drag-ass this morning with my transfer this afternoon :) Hope everything goes well for you, I've got my fingers crossed!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Exciting day!!! Mo ahhhhhhh!!!! Anmlz- good luck!

Lulu- most of the time you can only do one. Depends on the file size. 

Stinas- what a biotch ugh she pisses me off!!! Her daughter is adorable though and I know you missed her. Just wish your "friendship" was a 2 way street. Love ya girl!


----------



## Swepakepa3

Good luck Mo!!!


----------



## Swepakepa3

So ladies I took a test this morning......



Yes (+), trying not to get excited bc I've gone down This route before and ended up not being pregnant, but it's a step in the right direction.


----------



## MoBaby

OMG!! YAY!! I knew it would work for you swepa esp with all those frosties you got!!!!!
CONGRATS!!

Still waiting for my beta...I need a valium right about now lol.


----------



## bubumaci

:howdy: Lulu - lovely to see you again! Looking forward to seeing some pictures of your little ones...

Mo - can't wait to hear about your wonderful Beta :) :hugs:
@ Swepa :happydance: so happy for you girl!!

So - ER went well, I was really sore by the time I was called in for the IV. They got 12 eggs - will hear the fertilisation report tomorrow noonish. Doctor didn't want to do a fresh cycle, because my progesterone was a bit on the highish side on Saturday - but I said that I had my heart set on it, that my Dad would be here on transfer date and was hoping that he was like a good luck charm - that in May Granny and Mama died and that I really was looking forward to a new life plus, that our cryo tries hadn't been very good and that we already wanted to do a fresh transfer in February, but due to the OHSS couldn't. So he agreed to the fresh transfer and I had the shot of HCG... Day after tomorrow I start with the oestrogen and progesterone capsules and transfer on Sunday, two days before my birthday (and another shot of HCG). Please pray that they have fertilised nicely and that we finally finally get some good quality embies to transfer on Sunday...

Stinas - funny that - remember how pissed I was at my sister-in-Law about ranting to us at the end of February that she had had enough of trying and was out of patience (and I though, what a cheek) - she's due at the end of November. I am sorry that you have someone so stupid :hugs: I also try to hold on to the older friendships, but have come to learn that we all change and the glue that might have held together for 15+ years ... has gone dry. Life is too short to put time and effort into friendships that are only one-way <3


----------



## michelle01

YAY Swepa ;) I am sure this is your true BFP!!

Oh Mo, so excited for you :)

Stinas - I am sorry about your friend; at least you know what to expect, but it still does stink. 

Jenn - You just cannot catch a break, you poor thing. I really feel for you; having one little one is hard, but I couldn't imagine how hard it is with two. 

bubu - YAY for 12 :) That is what I had for my last cycle; so this is a lucky one for you as well ;)

I have an OB appt today at 1pm; really not feeling good the past few days. I am glad there is only 10 days left; I am so ready now to be done! I can barely walk the past few days; it hurts sooooo much. Did anyone else have this toward the end? Its almost just painful, not uncomfortable. Not sure if he is dropping or turning :wacko:


----------



## MoBaby

Okay personals in a bit.....

Beta results are in at 11dpt....

Drum roll please!!
*691*
:happydance::happydance:
Omg! Im preggo!!!!!!


----------



## never2late70

Mo: Twins!!! :happydance:

Swep: Congrats doll I know this is it! :happydance:

Bubu: Hooray for 12 and good for you for fighting for what you want. I have been praying for you! :hugs: 

Hi Lulu :hi: whooping cough eeekkk :dohh:

Michelle: I bet he comes out sooner! :) 

Hi Jenn, Lindsay, MrsC, Stinas, Bomo, Almost and all of the lovlies I may have missed :flower:

Not much going here. Just waiting for my next scan and OB appt this Friday, and enjoying the hell out of my new puppy Molly. I am so inlove with her! <3

Happy Tueday!
~Angie


----------



## Stinas

Lindsay - Thanks! Unfortunately I dont think our friendship will ever be a two way street. I tend to be too nice and just dont give a shit about the little things....so people take advantage of it. I guess everyone needs a moron friend in their life to complain about lol 

Swepakepa3 - :happydance::happydance: Super excited for you!

bubu - Im soo happy to hear everything went well today!!! I cant wait to hear the fert results! Im glad the doc said yes to fresh! Lots of positive vibes and prayers your way!!!
Your right about the friendships. Slowly but surely we all learn. As I sat there yesterday listening to her usual rants about her inlaws and her parents(which seems to be all the people she hangs with daily)...I realized how nice it was not having to listen to all that crap for the past few months. I am going to keep my distance, but only be around for the little one. She just melts my heart. The way she ran to me freaking out screaming with excitement....not going to lie...I teared up. 
Not to mention today I found out she is planning on asking my DH and I to be the godparents of the new baby. 

Michelle - I cant believe its almost time! Crazy!! Hope you feel better soon!

Mo - OMGGGG :happydance::happydance::happydance: AMAZING number!!! Totally twins!!! Mine was that high too! :happydance::happydance: Super excited for you! When is your scan?!


Went in for blood work today! Most likely I am starting estrogen tablets today! Nurse said if everything goes as planned looks like transfer could be Aug 20!!! :happydance::happydance: I pray this is it for the long run! 
After me telling DH I was not effected at all by my friends pregnancy news....he began to tell me when her DH told him the news he got a pit in his stomach as he congratulated him. 
I feel terrible that he felt that way. I wish it could all be easier. I still feel there is a reason why we were chosen to go through all of this....it will pay off in the end somehow. As stupid as that sounds.


----------



## never2late70

Awe Stinas! That's wonderful. Having a date makes everything seem a little better :hugs:


----------



## michelle01

Congrats MO :) That is an awesome beta!!!!!


----------



## bubumaci

Mo :flower: I am so over the moon for you!!!

Do you guys think I should worry about my progesterone?


----------



## MoBaby

Hi BUBU. congrats on the ER and soon ET!! Just a few days away! I dont think you should worry about your progesterone because usually in a stim cycle it is high enough. You could always ask for a check of the progesterone if you are worried. And you will be getting supplements so I am sure it will be fine.


----------



## bubumaci

Mo - Doctor was worried, that my progesterone was too high last Saturday! It was at 2,3 and he said anything above 2 or even 1,8 means that the we might have missed the implantation window, that the lining stops being so receptive to an embryo... if it was that high 6 days before transfer, I am worried I made the wrong decision. But mentally, I was so looking forward to it and our Kryo-cycles haven't been good - he always wanted to take them all to the end, but in Feb we couldn't, because of the OHSS ... *worry*


----------



## MoBaby

Oh I see.. I missed that part. The progesterone does have to be perfect. Idk the right answer. I know the day after my LH surge mine was 1.7 with this fet. But you didn't ovulate early and I thought ovulation played a big part in the receptiveness as well. I'm sorry I dont know the answer!


----------



## Lulu 07

Swepa ~ Congrats!! Looking forward to beta results!

Mo ~ That is an awesome beta!! Congrats!!!!

Anmlz ~ Good Luck!! 

Stinas ~ I agree with you, everything does happen for a reason. Just have faith that God will give you your forever baby soon and all this is just making you stronger. 

Bubu ~ I don't want to tell go for it or don't go for it but my progesterone was also high on my BFP cycle. In fact, that was the only cycle that my progesterone came back high in and my doc said that it COULD indicate a problem with the lining but I also didn't want to waste a fresh cycle. That is actually the reason why we put back 2 embryos. We though since the lining is not so great we wanted to increase our chances of at least one sticking. I believe my progesterone was higher than yours but I'll try to go back to when I posted on it and check for you. Good Luck!!!!

Well, I guess I'll do one pic at a time so here's my prince


----------



## Lulu 07

And here's my princess


----------



## Lulu 07

And here's both of them.. I'm soooo in love with them!!


----------



## Lulu 07

And last one for now


----------



## Jenn76

Mobaby: :happydance: Congrats!!! What a great number...... Twins?!

Bubu: Tough decision I think I'd do whatever the doctor thinks is best. That really sucks if he does think you missed the implanting window. Congrats on 12 eggs. Can't wait to hear your fert report. 

Swepakepa: :happydance: :dance: :yipee: Congrats!!!!!!! This will be your time!!! When is your beta??? 

Lulu: Adorable babies!!! You are great at taking pictures. 

Stinas: Yeah for Aug 20th!!!

Angie: Love the fur baby!!! She is adorable. 

Michelle: The end is rough, I felt like the walking dead and looked the part. I became so moody from the pain and wanted to kill anyone that asked me if I was feeling any contractions. Warm baths helped, rest up! Yeah for 10 more days!!!!


----------



## bubumaci

Very gorgeous Lulu :)
I believe he said today, that the day before triggering (so three days before ER + 8 days prior to planned transfer) it was 2,3. I could take a quick look ... yep - 2,3.

That is comforting, that it was the cycle you got your BFP :) I hope that brings us luck too. We will definitely be transferring two (so far, we have transferred 2, 2, 3, 2, 2, 3)... but they were never really that well developed. I have one frozen blast, that looked really good - but was only classed AC, so not great... let's see what today's lot develop to...

Jenn - I didn't really have to convince him ... he originally said that statistic show the pregnancy rate going down with the increasing progesterone... however considering all the other factors, he agreed that we should go ahead with the fresh transfer on Sunday. He agreed that our kryo tries hadn't been optimal and that also my mental state could play a part - we discussed it and then said, OK, we're doing a fresh transfer. I asked him if he was comfortable with that decision and he said, he was. And DH said I should go with my gut (which I did)...


----------



## never2late70

LULU: What beautiful babies :flower: <3

BUBU: I don't want to tell you what to do either way, either. It's such a difficult choice. I can however tell you that my progesterone was high as well this cycle and my eggie stuck. I hate that you have to go through this. Just ask your Dr to give you his honest opinion on what he thinks will give you the best chance at success <3


----------



## MoBaby

LuLu those babies could not be more precious! OMG! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Lulu 07

Thanks ladies!! You're all so sweet!

Bubu ~ I just went back through the forum and checked my number for you and it was at 3. I hope you're just as lucky as we were!! Fx for you!


----------



## Stinas

bubu - im sure they can always re check it. Try not to worry about it....you dont need any added stress to the cycle. 

lulu - OMG what cutie pies~!!! too cute!!! 

Just took my first estrogen pill!! :happydance::happydance: Next time I go in will be Aug 12, which is probably when I will start progesterone, not looking forward to that, but if I did 38 days of PIO, I think I can do it again!


----------



## never2late70

Wahoo Stinas! :happydance:
I am on day 37 of PIO and have 32 more to go:dohh:

Do you have a twin sister?


----------



## Stinas

Never - Thanks! Im scared but excited to start! 
PIO sucks, but its worth it when you get a BFP. 
No I dont have a twin....the pics on FB you see is my little cousin....our moms are sisters. Everyone says we look alike....we see it sometimes, but not as often as people say it. But thanks for making me 6yrs younger lol


----------



## MoBaby

Thats why I am in love with this natural FET!! No PIO!! Just crinone (which I am ready to get off of! Its nasty) but no lumpy butt shots :) I did it for 3 weeks last time and every time I became more anxious.


----------



## never2late70

Stinas :haha: You're welcome you do look like twins!

Mo: have you seen my medications and routine :dohh: oye :haha:


----------



## michelle01

lulu - BEAUTIFUL babies ;) They are so precious and sweet!

bubu - I would ask your dr to be upfront with you and ask you for his honest opinion! And I know it is hard not to stress, but hang in there :hugs:

Thanks Jenn! It is hard and I hate being so cranky right now, but I really do not feel good; my lower abdomen REALLY hurts :( I told the NP today that I am SOOOO done!

I just got back from my dr appt; had an NST and scan for my fluid. The pain I am feeling when I walk is because he has really dropped; I am 80% effaced, a fingertip dilated. I lost a pound in weight since last week which I didn&#8217;t expect and I am measuring at 34 weeks, not 38 which is why I am sooo uncomfortable. I just wish I knew how much he weighed at this point; I assume he cannot be that big if I am measuring at 34 weeks?? When they did the growth scan at the hospital at 33.5 weeks he weighed 4.9 pounds. They also did a scan and my fluid dropped to 7.9 from 11 last week.


----------



## never2late70

Wow Michelle tiny baby. Do you think he will stay in another week?:dohh:


----------



## sekky

Welcome back lulu. Your babies are gorgeous I love them. Thanks for sharing the pictures.

Bubu goodluck with your decision and hope you are as lucky as never and lulu. Hoping for a great fert report and good quality embryos.

YAY for starting stinas. 

Congrats again Mo. Great beta

Michelle sorry about the pains it's well worth it. Do you have your date yet? Sorry if you ve said it before

Jenn, Lind, Kayla, mama, mrs, broody, honey and almost Hi to all of you. 

Bomo it's been a while I saw your post. Hope you are progressing fine?

Haven't been posting much for a while but I keep up with the thread. I will be Trying again soon. Will keep you all updated


----------



## michelle01

YAY for starting again Stinas ;) When will your stims start?

Angie - Not sure; I have this really funny feeling he is coming by this weekend. I am sitting here having contractions, while not regular I still have this feeling. I kept saying it over the weekend that I felt this little guy was coming this week; only time will tell! And that weight for him was at 33.5 weeks, I assume by now he has to be over 6 pounds if not close to 7?? I am just not sure cause they didn't do another growth scan, but my belly is measuring for 34 weeks and I will be 38 weeks Friday.

Hi Sekky :hi: Glad you are still stalking ;) They have set my c-section for next Friday, 8/9, but I somehow don't think I will make it.


----------



## anmlz86

Michelle- Good luck in the countdown, hopefully things will start feeling better :)

Bubu- I hope you get some awesome embies with that great number!

AFM- AFM- Out of the 4 fertilized eggs, only 3 of them made it to genetic testing. Of those 3, 1 came back genetically normal, but didn't look like it would produce a viable pregnancy because it started to slow down dividing. The other 2 came back no result on the genetic test, but one of those was looking great and could produce a viable pregnancy. So we decided to at least give it a go, and we transferred the no genetic result good looking embryo and are crossing our fingers it settles down and decides to stick :) I'm gonna go ahead and do a little more research and see what I can do to help increase egg quality. Any opinions about how to increase egg quality? Thanks ladies!!

Hope everyone is doing well and good luck to the all you ladies!!


----------



## Swepakepa3

Friday.....


----------



## Stinas

Michelle - He just does not want to stay in any longer huh! 
No stims...doing FET so all I need to do is take estrogen tablets and 5days before ET I start PIO. I started the estrogen today. I go back to the doctors Aug 12.....ET hopefully Aug 20 if all goes well!


----------



## never2late70

Hi Sekky!:hi:

Swepka: What happens Friday? Beta?:shrug:


----------



## Lindsay18

Holy crap on a stick I missed a lot today!!!

Swepa- yay!!!! So excited for you!!!

Mo- what an amazing beta!! 1 or 2 doesn't matter- you're pregnant!!!

Bubu- glad ER went well. Hoping your progesterone levels even out. Hat a wonderful birthday present that would be ;)

Sekky- hey girl! How are you doing?!

Michelle- I'm saying its going to happen Friday. Saturday at the latest. 

Stinas and Kathy - xoxo

Lulu- I just want to bite their little cheeks. They're so cute!!!

Hi to everyone else!!


----------



## bubumaci

... Ladies, I am soooooo glad I went with my gut feeling about wanting to do a fresh session! Of our 12 eggs, 10 were ripe and only 4 were fertilised (our worst statistic yet! Round 1 we had 14 eggs, 12 ripe, 11 fertilised. Round 2 11 eggs, 10 ripe, 7 fertilised. Round 3 23 eggs, 18 ripe, 15 fertilised...). So knowing also our history of embryo development, the chances that we would have anything to freeze is so minimal, I am really glad that I listened to my heart and gut. Had I not, I wouldn't have had the HCG shot yesterday and ... well... this round would have been for nothing.


----------



## GettingBroody

Wow!! I've missed loads!!

Bubu - so glad you insisted on a fresh transfer! Keeping everything crossed for you! :dust:

Mo - great numbers!! :dance:

Swepa - :yipee: congratulations!!!! :wohoo:

Michelle - :hugs: Sorry you're so uncomfortable, hang in there!

Jenn - hope the new formula helps...

Lulu - :hi: Great to hear from you! Delighted to hear the twins were out of NICU so quickly! That's really scary about the whooping cough, I'm so glad they're on the mend :hugs: Great photos! We bought a really good camera at Christmas but need to start using it more - tend to take most photos with my phone, it's so handy!

Stinas - sorry about your friend, yay for getting started again!

Everyone else - :hi:


----------



## michelle01

Lindsay - I was hoping for tomorrow :) Tyler was July 1, so I thought how neat for Aug 1 for this one, but who knows. Today I got up and already did a few loads of laundry, mopped the floor and need to run to the store today. Hopefully doing this will kick things into gear ;) How is Reiken doing?

Hi Getting! How is Fia doing? Any new pictures of her??

MrsC - How are you doing? I saw that DH left again :( I am sure the girls and you are going to miss him.

bubu - So what is the plan, are you going to transfer in 5 days and how many will you transfer? I have everything crossed for you; there have been so many others getting their BFP and so will you :hugs:

stinas - Ah, got it :) In just a few weeks you will be PUPO again ;) So exciting!!!


----------



## bubumaci

Hi Michelle,
Yes, it is planned to be a 5 day transfer (always have done 5 day transfers) - so on Sunday. We requested to have 2 transferred - but if the fresh batch don't develop well, I wouldn't be surprised if the doctor decides to thaw our blast and to transfer 3 (like in April).

I think I would be stunned by disbelief if it does work ... am so used to it not working *lol* - but somehow, I have so strongly believed that Granny and Mama are there for me and that it has to work ... We shall see (said the blind man *grin*). Wouldn't it just be the perfect birthday gift (as Lindsay said)... I wouldn't know until a couple of days later, but still. True, I was hoping the same thing with our second FET a year ago ... *lol*

August is a good month - no correct that - great month to be born in :) Happy LEO time :)


----------



## michelle01

bubu - This WILL work ;) and will be the perfect bday gift to you :hugs: August is a great month to be born and to get your BFP ;)


----------



## Stinas

bubu - You always should go with your gut! I am totally routing for you!!!


----------



## Jenn76

Bubu: Glad you went with your gut. I'm sure this will be your time and you have two beautiful angels ensuring it is. :dust:

Michelle: FX that tomorrow is the day. 

Anmlz: Congrats on being PUPO!!!! That genetic test seems confusing. FX that little bean sticks!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Michelle- tomorrow will work too!!! OUT BABY OUT!!! Do whatever you need to to do to kick start it lol!!!
Reiken is great thanks for asking! I've been suuuuuuper diligent with a schedule for him and he so much happier now. Feeding schedule is great, takes 1 or 2 1-2hour long naps in the am and a solid 2-3 hour nap in the pm. Bedtime is a breeze now and only wakes up once a night. I started him on baby oatmeal, as he seemed very ready. He loves it. Pediatrician is amaZed at how quickly his muscle development is progressing. He has been able to stand up just holding one of my fingers for almost a month now and sit himself almost completely up from a laying down position. It's insane. Lol.


----------



## MoBaby

Ladies is it common for pg symptoms to come and go?? My sore boobs seem to hurt sometimes. Today just a little and I'm not really nauseous yet. Is this normal? ugh! Oh repeat beta in am.. Scared!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Mo - absolutely! And I didn't start to feel nauseous til 6/7 weeks I think. Don't worry, you're still pg!!! :hugs:

Anmlz - congrats on being PUPO!! :D


----------



## Lindsay18

Mo- I thought for the longest time that the pregnancy would just "go away" because it took so much to get there. Totally normal for boobs to be sore some days and not others. I never really had "morning sickness". There were 3 random mornings that I woke up and was like "Hmmm I have to throw up." And then after I did, I thought "I'd like a bagel now". Lol!!! Some people just don't have MS much- if that's the case, count yourself lucky!!! I sure was!!! Can't wait to hear what your second beta is!!!


----------



## Jenn76

Mobaby: I really never had the typical symptoms. No sore boobs, no cravings, no puking. Nausea started at about 7 weeks and was just all day feeling blah. I only threw up twice. Other then that tired very early on. Everyone is different. Good luck at your beta today!!! I'm sure it will be a great number. 

Lindsay: So jealous, but happy for you. I really want to try your sleep method with Emma but it's so hard to do out of fear Chris will be woken up by the crying. 

So torn because I was going to move the second crib into the nursery this weekend but now I'm thinking I should leave it and focus on improving Emma's night time routine. Chris goes to bed easy around 8-9 and Emma can take 15 mins on good days or 3 hours on bad. The past week it has been 5 bad days and 2 good. I think we have hit the sleep regression stage. Going to talk to my doctor today. Four month needles today :cry: Sad thing is I am hoping the needles tire them out and I can get them to nap today. Yesterday they wouldn't nap more then 30 mins. Two tired cranky babies and one frustrated, tired, cranky mom! Please let this be sleep regression and let it pass quick!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn- it was super hard but so worth it! Is it possible to have them in different rooms to sleep? Reiken gets so tired from crying , when I go in to calm him down he pretty much passes right out. Will give her the chance to learn to calm herself down. Bedtime went from taking 45 minutes to 5 minutes in a little over week!!! I highly recommend it. Does she like to be on her belly? Reiken now sleeps on his belly so he doesn't have to be swaddled. Plus crying on your belly is a lot more tiring and he goes to sleep easier!! Just a thought!


----------



## Swepakepa3

Mo: I have had excessive sweating and being extremely hot for no reason.... I wouldn't be on the lookout for the "bad" symptoms like nausea/vomiting... I hoping I don't get like that...

AFM: I have taken a total of 3 tests and all (+), the real results will have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## michelle01

Good luck today Mo! I never had many symptoms and your beta is great, so I wouldn't worry (easier said then done). However your beta I believe is higher then what mine was ;)

Jenn - I second what Lindsay suggested; seperating them to sleep! Its hard enough having one or two bad nights, but five, YIKES!!! And OMG, 4 months already!?!

Lindsay - That is awesome that Reiken is doing so well :) It definitely makes things easier for everyone.

YAY Swepa :)

No baby yet :( I even overdid it a bit on purpose; mopped the floor, vaccuumed, laundry, met a co-worker for lunch, and a few other things. I was hurting yesterday, but things didn't seem to progress. I slept HORRIBLE :( Couldn't fall asleep, then Tyler wet the bed at 1:30am waking us both up...UGH. Now I am up to work for the day, but so exhausted.


----------



## Lindsay18

Ugh I'm sorry Michelle! Maybe there will be a baby later today??? I'm still saying tomorrow or Saturday:)


----------



## almosthere

Mo-Official CONGRATS!!! over the moon for you!!!

Lulu-beautiful prince and princess!!! congrats =)

Michelle-out baby out!! hehe

Bubu-friday, eeek GL!!!!

Lindsay-hope you and son are doing well!

Never-how are you feeling?

To anyone I missed-hope are all doing fantastic!

Liam and I are wonderful-he goes to bed somewhere between 730 and 930 and sleeps until 430/6 now, then sleeps after feeding til 8/830...so fantastic. What stinks is it is August and I go back to work full time the end of the month...tears :'(


----------



## Jenn76

Lindsay: We do have a third bedroom that will be Chris's when he is older but we don't want him there until he goes to school. I need is as a spare room for DH's dad when he comes to visit. I can keep Chris in our room a few more weeks I guess. So basically you just put Reiken in his crib awake and let him cry for a bit comforted him and put him back in once and then just comforted him by rubbing his back after that??? 

I might try the belly sleep, I've been so resistant of it since the doctors only promote back to sleep. 

Swepakepa: Good luck tomorrow!!! This time it will be a great number!!!!!

Kayla: That's great that Liam sleeps so well, jealous of you too, lol!!!

Michelle: Out baby out!!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Beta = 2540! Is that good??

LOL. I'm just kidding!! Doubling time is 25 hours. Happy girl here! U/S scheduled for Aug 21st @ 8am... This is going to be a long 3 weeks! I may call my OB and see if they can schedule me sooner!


----------



## bubumaci

Mo - those numbers are just fabulous! Congratulations Honey! :) <3


----------



## michelle01

FANTASTIC beta Mo ;) So happy for you!


----------



## Swepakepa3

Congrats mo!!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

So much to catch up on but I'm on my phone so I can't really do much! My computer took a crap on me so it's at the apple store for a week! I'll try to do the best I can. :)

Mo~ holy beta!! Your numbers are SO much higher than mine and I had twins!! Congrats!!

Bubu~ I'm glad er went well. Not much longer and you will be PUPO! Fx for you! 

Jenn~ You are doing great! Two babies are hard and I hope it gets a little easier for you!

Swep~ congrats on your BFP!!! Only a few days until its official!! 

Michelle~ I think your lo will be arriving very soon!

Almost~ yay for having such a good sleeper! 

BOMO and Angie I hope you ladies are doing well. 

Stinas~ not long now until your FET!! 

Sorry if I missed anyone. 

AFM~ hubby left two days ago to go back to work so it's just the girls and I. We are hoping to close on our new house this week or early next week. If not I'm totally screwed because our last day in the place we are in is the 12th. :wacko: I'm freaking out a little bit! We have hired movers and they say it should only take two days to pack, move and unpack us. Then I have the task of switching everything over. Kinda hard to do when we don't have a date set! Other than all that things are good.


----------



## Stinas

Mo - Those numbers are amazing!!! They are higher than mine were! I sooo think its twinkies!

Michelle - OUt baby out!!!

Swepakepa - :happydance:

MrsC - You take care of twins all by yourself every day all day.....moving should be a piece of cake! 


Glad its August!!! Closer to my FET!!!


----------



## anmlz86

Awesome beta Mo!! Super embryo(s)!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Stinas said:


> Mo - Those numbers are amazing!!! They are higher than mine were! I sooo think its twinkies!
> 
> Michelle - OUt baby out!!!
> 
> Swepakepa - :happydance:
> 
> MrsC - You take care of twins all by yourself every day all day.....moving should be a piece of cake!
> 
> 
> Glad its August!!! Closer to my FET!!!

:rofl: moving without hubby and taking care of the girls by myself. I'll for sure be super mom then!!:haha:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Bubu...I have everything crossed for you <3 This will be your time for sure <3


----------



## Lindsay18

Mo- great beta!!!! Xoxo

Mrs- yuck for moving!!! Where are you going? I may have missed that. Your husband is so adorable with his comments etc about the girls on FB!

Jenn- I rock him until he is drowsy but not asleep. Put him down (used to be on his back but now on his belly). If he cries I let him go for about 10 minutes or until he is hysterical. Whatever comes first. I go in, pick him up and comfort/hold him until he is drowsy again. And repeat. In the beginning this happened 3-4 times. Now either 1 time or he cries himself gently to sleep. It's been so great at night now. But the the beginning was TOUGH!!! I was hesitant about belly sleeping too but if it works it works girl!!! As long as she can lift her head up and move it side to side while on her belly she's fine!!! Give it a shot. I was pessimistic but it really was worth it!


----------



## MrsC8776

Lindsay~ we aren't moving far. Maybe a half mile. We hired help because it would be impossible to do by myself. Currently we are renting and wanted a place of our own so we are buying a house. I will hopefully be signing the papers for hubby and I early next week. Thankfully we just got power of attorney so I could sign for him.


----------



## Lindsay18

That's wonderful!!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Jenn76

Congrats Mobaby what a great number!!!

MrsC you are super mom! I absolutely hate moving and I can't imagine doing it alone with the twins. Congrats on becoming a home owner.


----------



## MrsC8776

Thanks girls!:flower:

Swep~ best of luck today with your beta!!


----------



## Swepakepa3

Just waiting on beta results now...... 

Longest wait ever


----------



## MoBaby

It is the longest wait... Torture actually


----------



## michelle01

Good luck Swepa!

Oh MrsC sorry DH is gone and having to deal with the move, but you are supermom ;)

So last night I started feeling BAD! I was/am having horrible cramping, contractions, etc... to the point I almost went to L&D last night. I showered and laid down, things simmered down a bit, but I slept so bad :( I got up at 4:30 this morning feeling the same. I showered and have been working from home but calling both L&D and my dr office and they said what I feel is normal, to call back when contractions are 5 minutes apart :wacko: And I can barely walk it is so painful. Seriously this baby needs to be out NOW! I am so uncomfortable, tired and going crazy. I don't ever remember this feeling with Tyler, so seriously I wonder how much longer? This wait is almost as painful as the 2WW!


----------



## Jenn76

Awe Michelle I hope things start to progress for you. Hopefully he will arrive this weekend. 

Swepakepa any news yet???? Stalking!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Michelle I would go in l&d if I were you. Sounds miserable! Out baby out!!


----------



## Stinas

Michelle - awww....I hope he comes soon!!! Sounds like hes getting ready to!


----------



## Swepakepa3

I just got the phone call..


(+) beta, 575


----------



## Swepakepa3

Stupid question: I'm looking at beta chart comparing singles to doubles.... I had my retrieval 7/18 trigger shot was 7-16 I believe I need to know how many days past hcg... That is my trigger shot correct??


----------



## MoBaby

That's fantastic!!! I would do days past retrieval or days past transfer and add the 3 days back if that makes sense.


----------



## Likklegemz

Sorry I've been AWOL lately, I've had terrible morning sickness. I've happily got to 12 weeks though and everything has gone well.

Mobaby, sorry this is late but massive congratulations! I'm soooooo happy for you, nearly cried when I saw you signature! Really really pleased!


----------



## michelle01

Great news Swepa!!!

I just went to the bank, got dog food and went to the grocery store; was gone just over an hour....OUT BABY OUT!!! It killed me to walk, but anything at this point to get things moving along. :)


----------



## anmlz86

That's awesome news Swepa! Congrats!!


----------



## MoBaby

I'm thinking twins! You are what 15dpo? That's a high beta!!


----------



## almosthere

Congrats swepaaa!


----------



## Jenn76

:happydance: Congrats Swepakepa!!! Great number!!!

Hi Likkle!! Yeah for 12 weeks, I hope he MS is done.


----------



## Swepakepa3

Totally freaking out!! Went pee wiped and spotting.... Wtf not already


----------



## Lindsay18

Yay Swepa!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!

Hi Likkle! Sorry about MS, but glad you're officially at 12 weeks!

So Reiken lost most of his hair, but still had a thicker dark patch in the back. I called it his mullet lol. My friend is my hair dresser so he had his first official hair cut today. Look how cute he is sitting in the chair at just 3 months old!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0979 copy.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## MrsC8776

Swept~ great beta! Is the spotting brown or red? Brown is ok. As odd as that sounds. Keep an eye on it and if it gets bad you should call. Spotting is fairly normal early in pregnancy. 

Lindsay~ he looks so cute! You are a brave woman for doing a haircut already. Hubby says we will never cut the girls' hair. :haha:


----------



## MoBaby

swepka dont panic! spotting can be normal. any cramps? your beta was nice and high! Are you taking vaginal progesterone?


----------



## Stinas

Swepka - great beta!!! Don't worry about the spotting... A lot of the ladies had it here.


----------



## bubumaci

Swepa - congrats on a great high beta number. I shouldn't worry about spotting with numbers so high - just busy burrowing in / growing and causing a couple of capillaries to burst :hugs:

Well done likkle :)


----------



## almosthere

Lindsay thats so cute he looks like such a big boy already! 

Swepa I hope its nothing to worry about...hugs!


----------



## Swepakepa3

It was bright pink, I am slightly crampy... Oh well nothing I can do... 

Thanks everyone


----------



## Jenn76

Lindsay: lol! Both of mine had similar hair loss and even though it's growing back now there are still patches of thick hair that never fell out. I can't believe Reiken sat still enough to get a hair cut. Where is the after back pic? I saw the in progress ones. So cute in his cape!!! 

Swepakepa: As others have said spotting is normal in early pregnancy. Your beta number is strong so I don't think you need to worry. :hugs:

Bubu: How are you?? Any update?


----------



## MoBaby

I am stupid.. I took my last cb with conception indicator and it should say 3+ at Hcg 2000 but it said 2-3 and my levels should be 5000+.. I feel like an idiot for taking it now :(


----------



## Swepakepa3

Congrats Likkle!!

Mo: how you feeling???

Michelle: how are you doing? :( on feeling so
Miserable.... Good luck!!!!


How's everyone else doing.... Sorry for the limited personals I am always on my phone and its difficult.... Happy Saturday everyone!!!


----------



## MoBaby

I feel fine... No real symptoms. BBs hurt on and off. I wanna start puking lol.


----------



## Lindsay18

Lol mo!

Jenn- I forgot to post the after pic. It looks great. I can't believe he sat so still! Didn't bother him at all! Youngest client ever there lol!

Swepa- I had spotting too. Freaked the F out!!! Call the dr if worried. Better to clear your mind!!!


----------



## bubumaci

Morning Ladies,

Oh Mo - don't worry yourself! Your blood tests were so good, I am sure everything is fine Honey!

At 11:30 today we have take-off (I mean transfer)... No idea, what we will be getting, really praying that we have had some good development, but not expecting it, as we never have good development. That way, if there is something good, I can be pleasantly surprised as opposed to always so disappointed...


----------



## MoBaby

Good luck bubu!!! This is it!! Eek!


----------



## Swepakepa3

Good Luck bubu!!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Bubu- thinking about you xoxoxo!!!


----------



## sekky

Goodluck Bubu. Hoping you are pleasantly surprised


----------



## michelle01

Good luck bubu!!

Swepa - if your worried, call your dr. I know a lot of girls spot in early pregnancy :hugs:

Oh Mo - I wouldn't read too much into the hpt ;). Your numbers are great!

Cute pics Lindsay :)

I am hanging in there! Took Tyler to the pool yesterday and legs got burned :wacko: today going to take him to see Smurfs. Figured I should make the most out of our last weekend before the little guy is here. I slept good the past two nights so I am thankful for that.


----------



## Swepakepa3

It actually was a one time thing and not too much... I'm not that worried anymore just a. Scary site to see...


----------



## GettingBroody

Bubu - good luck today!! Looking forward to your PUPO update!! :dust:

Mo - step away from the tests, lol! :D

Swepa - pink and brown are both fine. I had spotting at 5 weeks? Really scared me too but all was fine and the nurses at the FS weren't a bit concerned when I mentioned it at my 6 week scan (although given how everything turned out for me I mightn't be the best example!!!)

Lindsay - love the haircut pic! Too cute!

BOMO - been a while since we heard from you, hope all is ok... :hugs:

Michelle - enjoy your bonding time with Tyler :thumbup: How does he feel about having a little brother soon?!

Az - how are yourself and Dawson getting on?


----------



## never2late70

Hello loves! :flower:
I know I posted this in my journal but here is our little nugget from Fridays OB appointment <3

Swep: I know its hard to relax or not worry when you have bleeding. I pray its nothing and that you will be fine. :hugs:

Mo: That was a fabulous Beta. Twins perhaps? :happydance:

BUBU: I said a prayer for you this morning. Please Lord let this be it <3

Lindsay: That has to be the single most cutest picture I have ever seen! What a good boy he was. He look so grown in that big ole chair :hugs:

MrsC: That really blows that DH had to leave and that you're under so much stress with the house and the move :growlmad: You're so strong :hugs:

Jenn: I love/felt bad over the crying video you posted..lol..You too, are ssoo strong! I really have no idea how you do it! :shrug::haha:

AZ: How are you and Dawson adjusting to being home. He is a doll! I loe all of the pictures you post on FB <3

I hope everyone has a fabulous Sunday! I'm off to clean and grocery shop! 

Prayers and Blessings,
Angie
 



Attached Files:







0802131148a.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## bubumaci

Thank you Ladies :wave:

I was very pleasantly surprised! When they showed the eggies on the monitor, I asked the nurse what they were (usually, we looked at a picture beforehand) - the doctor said "two blastocysts". I promptly asked "are you serious?" And they laughed at me. One is a very beautiful blast and the other was a beginning blast at the time the photo was taken and by transfer an hour later, it was a blast too... I will try and upload the photos later (Daddy and Stepmum are still here and we are about to BBQ before taking them to the airport). The really pretty one looks like it is nicely expanding and getting ready to hatch *wohoo*.. I was in serious disbelief and the other two didn't even make it to today.

So right now, I am very happily PUPO with twins :cloud9:


----------



## GettingBroody

Bubu - PUPO, woohoo!!! Sounds very promising! Crossing fingers and toes and arms and legs for you!!!! :dust:

Never - aw, great pic!! When is your next scan?


----------



## Lindsay18

Ang- awesome pic!!!

Bubu- yay!!! I've been waiting to hear! What great news!!! When is your official beta??


----------



## bubumaci

First blood test on Saturday, second on Tuesday (so 10th and 13th August) :)


----------



## azlissie

Swepa, congrats on your beta! When is your first scan?

Mo, I do t have any experience with those conception indicator tests but I think your bet was high enough that you shouldn't worry. You could have just had a bum test or something. Can't wait for your first scan!

Bubu, congrats on being pupo with twins! I'm so glad you had two blasts - that's awesome. Your clinic does the beta pretty early, right?

Lindsay, love the hair cut pic - so cute! He always has such a curious, bright expression in his face. 

MrsC, I really hope everything works out with the new house & the move. Is there anyway you could get your current landlord to let you stay an extra day or two if you need it? Good luck!

Angie, I love your latest scan pic! Is your hubby completely ecstatic? I'm so glad things are going well. 

Bomo, any update from you? Hope you're doing well!

Stinas, sounds like you had a blast in Vegas! Really hoping this fet is it for you - sending positive baby vibes!

Almost, Liam is adorable!

Getting, any new pics of little Fia? How are you doing?

Kathy, Sekky, Mama, Pink and everyone else - hello!!

AFM, things are going great with Dawson at home. It's been a big adjustment getting used to having him 24 hours & I'm pretty tired! He wakes up pretty much every 3 hours and feeding him takes about 30-45 minutes each time. Then I have to pump so I'm not sleeping very long stretches in the night but I'm trying to nap during the day & that really helps. He's been weighed at the dr's office twice since leaving the NICU & has gained over half a pound in a week so the pediatrician is really happy with his growth. I'm just so happy to have him home!


----------



## Lindsay18

Eeeeek!!! Can't wait to hear that you have your bfp!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Bubu that is amazing!! Has to be your forever baby!!!


----------



## MoBaby

I read about those conception indicators and read so many stories of them not working properly Which is why they aren't in us... I read once Hcg gets too high (like 6wk level) it overwhelms the test and it can't read right.. I'm not worried. Can't wait until my ultrasoud!!


----------



## Jenn76

Congrats Bubu!!!! That is great news!!! Your angels are looking out for you. :angel: :angel: Now stick little beans stick!!!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Swepakepa3

Ang: great pic!! I love it!!!

Bubu: congrats on being PUPO with twins!!

I have another blood test tomorrow Monday.... No scan scheduled at this time


----------



## never2late70

Bubu! :happydance: <3


----------



## anmlz86

Bubu- awesome news!! that's so great you got 2 beautiful blasts!! good luck! 

Never- love the updated scan photo!

Swepa- can't wait to hear about your 2nd beta! 

Az- amazing news to hear how well Dawson is doing. Hope you're able to sneak in some nap times yourself :)

MrsC- Hope the move goes well and you're able to settle in in no time!

Lindsay- love that picture, his face is priceless!

Hope everyone had an awesome weekend! Had our engagement pictures this morning and the sun did not help. Nothing sexier than a sweaty girl lol. 3 more days until first beta, I'm so nervous but I think I've already set myself up for bad news for I'm hoping to be pleasantly surprised :) At least we know how my lady parts react to the meds for next round and we should be better equipped :)


----------



## bubumaci

OK - let's see whether I can upload the picture (scanned it and cropped it) so I hope this works!

Anyway, the pictures were taken around an hour before the transfer. The left one looks to me like an already expanding blast (the zona looks thinner and the cell looks bigger than any of the other pictures I've had) and the one on the right was beginning to be a blast, but apparently by transfer was also a blast :)

Hope you can see them OK? What do you think of the embabies? :)
 



Attached Files:







Blasts 04.08..jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## GettingBroody

Fantastic photos Bubu!! They'll look so cute at the front of the baby album?, :winkwink:

Anmlz - stay positive!!! Are you tempted to test yourself before the beta? :dust:

Az - we're doing great thanks!! Fia had her first hospital follow-up apt and they were very pleased with her :D She's getting more and more interactive every day - full of smiles and chat!!


----------



## sekky

I agree with broody. They will be great at the front of your baby album. Sending you lot of :dust::dust: stick embies stick

So glad fia is doing great broody. You must be really proud of her:flower:

Hello everyone


----------



## MoBaby

Beautiful bubu!! They look perfect!!


----------



## bubumaci

Do you think so? Haven't had any experiences with blasts, so I can't tell whether they look good or not. But it does look to me like the left one is expanding?


----------



## MoBaby

I think the one is an early blast and the other is a perfect expanded blast!! Looks amazing!


----------



## michelle01

bubu - They look great and I believe this will be your cycle ;) Cannot wait to read your update on the 10th!

Swepa - Good luck today with your beta :)

Getting - Hi :) Tyler is excited, but still not sure he really understands. I just cannot beleive this little guy will be here Friday :) Hope all is well with you and Fia.

Hope everyone else had a good weekend! I tried EVERYTHING to get this little guy out, but no luck! He seems content now. Friday I ran a few errands, walking for a bit, Saturday I took Tyler to the pool, he had so much fun and yesterday took him to see Smurfs 2 and then we went to see fireworks last night. I was so much more active then I have been and NOTHING!!! So I now just get things ready for Friday and anticipate that is the day. I got a call and have my time scheduled for 8:45am....so nervous, but so excited :)


----------



## bubumaci

Gosh Michelle.... just a few more days to go and you will be meeting your little guy. That is just so exciting :)

Mo - thank you :) :) ... I just can't stop beaming and being so excited that we had two blasts yesterday.... :D


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

bubumaci said:


> OK - let's see whether I can upload the picture (scanned it and cropped it) so I hope this works!
> 
> Anyway, the pictures were taken around an hour before the transfer. The left one looks to me like an already expanding blast (the zona looks thinner and the cell looks bigger than any of the other pictures I've had) and the one on the right was beginning to be a blast, but apparently by transfer was also a blast :)
> 
> Hope you can see them OK? What do you think of the embabies? :)

GORGEOUS!! GORGEOUS!!! GORGEOUS!!!!! :happydance: I'm so very happy for you Bubu!!! Congrats on being PUPO!!! :hugs:


----------



## anmlz86

Bubu- love those pictures! They look fantastic! Good luck Hun!

Broody- I'm trying so hard to stay positive, sometimes it is easier said than done with me. I have been POAS because I just wanna finish up my Internet cheapies, and I also crave that second line lol. Probably gonna pick up a couple good tests when i go grocery shopping tonight.


----------



## never2late70

Bubu: They are absolutely gorgeous! They look a lot like mine! :hugs:

ANML: When is your beta?

Happy Monday loves!


----------



## anmlz86

Never- first beta is this Wednesday, which lands on my birthday. The nurse said they wouldn't tell me my first beta, only the second. Thought that was slightly interesting since I see a lot of ladies that know both of their beta results.


----------



## bubumaci

An - your birthday is one day after mine :) That is quite weird that they don't tell you the result of the first beta though. Don't think anyone else on this thread had that. I also always get both results... Anyway, fingers and toes crossed for you, so that you get a very special birthday present this year. When is your second beta?


----------



## anmlz86

Bubu- second beta would be this Friday. Yea, I found that slightly strange. I'm also wondering if the first beta comes back negative, if they would still have me go in for the second. I'll have to email my IVF coordinator and see if she'll tell me :) hopefully we'll both get awesome birthday news :)


----------



## bubumaci

For me, they always make me go in for the second beta, even though the first beta was negative. They say, there is still a small chance of it being a late implantation / they want to make sure there is no ectopic. But my betas are really early - 6dp5dt and 9dp5dt...


----------



## never2late70

anmlz: I cannot believe that you have not tested yet! :dohh: You are strong!!


----------



## anmlz86

Never- oh I'm not that strong lol. I've tested but with those Internet cheapie that i don't entirely trust, so I picked up a pack of frers on my lunch break. The problem about fmu is that I wake up at random hours needing to go pee and staring at a stick is kinda hard half asleep lol. We'll see what tomorrow brings.

Bubu- yea, the only response I got back was that they'll tell me the results after my second beta. But I always get asked if anyone else needs to receive the results when I'm registering for outpatient labs, I may just ask if they can fax me a copy as well. See how sneaky I can be lol.


----------



## MoBaby

Hey ladies! Was worried so had a scan today. Worried b/c of lack of symptoms and a little crampy today. This was at work and abdominal so not much to see but here is Baby Mo!! The bright spot is the fetal pole forming :) 

(darn! Its sideways! I can't fix it!)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## azlissie

Yay Mo!! How exciting - I'm so happy for you. 

Anmlz, good luck with the frer! I hope you get your bfp on your bday!

Bubu, I think your blasts look great! Here's hoping they snuggle in for the next 9 months. 

Michelle, good luck on Friday! Can't wait to see pics. 

Hello to everyone else!


----------



## never2late70

Is that your very first scan Mo?


----------



## MoBaby

Yes :) 5w2d... It wasn't my re though.. It was at work.


----------



## Swepakepa3

anmlz86 said:


> Bubu- awesome news!! that's so great you got 2 beautiful blasts!! good luck!
> 
> Never- love the updated scan photo!
> 
> Swepa- can't wait to hear about your 2nd beta!
> 
> Az- amazing news to hear how well Dawson is doing. Hope you're able to sneak in some nap times yourself :)
> 
> MrsC- Hope the move goes well and you're able to settle in in no time!
> 
> Lindsay- love that picture, his face is priceless!
> 
> Hope everyone had an awesome weekend! Had our engagement pictures this morning and the sun did not help. Nothing sexier than a sweaty girl lol. 3 more days until first beta, I'm so nervous but I think I've already set myself up for bad news for I'm hoping to be pleasantly surprised :) At least we know how my lady parts react to the meds for next round and we should be better equipped :)


Beta 2 results are in 1447!! repeat monday, and ultrasound 8/21



michelle01 said:


> bubu - They look great and I believe this will be your cycle ;) Cannot wait to read your update on the 10th!
> 
> Swepa - Good luck today with your beta :)
> 
> Getting - Hi :) Tyler is excited, but still not sure he really understands. I just cannot beleive this little guy will be here Friday :) Hope all is well with you and Fia.
> 
> Hope everyone else had a good weekend! I tried EVERYTHING to get this little guy out, but no luck! He seems content now. Friday I ran a few errands, walking for a bit, Saturday I took Tyler to the pool, he had so much fun and yesterday took him to see Smurfs 2 and then we went to see fireworks last night. I was so much more active then I have been and NOTHING!!! So I now just get things ready for Friday and anticipate that is the day. I got a call and have my time scheduled for 8:45am....so nervous, but so excited :)

wow that baby just doesn't want to come out!! He will come out when he is ready!! Good luck!!




anmlz86 said:


> Never- first beta is this Wednesday, which lands on my birthday. The nurse said they wouldn't tell me my first beta, only the second. Thought that was slightly interesting since I see a lot of ladies that know both of their beta results.


Strange... i've never heard of that




Good luck Az!!!
Good Luck Bubu!

Good luck anyone else i missed


----------



## MoBaby

Great second beta!! Congrats!


----------



## Lindsay18

Amazing Swepa!!!

Mo- looks fantastic, girl!!!

Anmlz- don't stress too much! Won't help at all (easier said then done lol). 

I give all of you ladies that test credit. Idk who remembers but I didn't test at all before my beta results. Couldn't bring myself to do it. I did test after my beta though so I could have the official test lol!

Bubu- amazing pictures!!! 2 beautiful Angels are watching over you xoxo


----------



## anmlz86

Swepa- such a great number!! So exciting!! Hopefully the time until your scan flies by :)

Lindsay- I do admit, I'm slightly poas crazy lol. I just can't wait to see that second line for the first time.

Az- thank you! How's the baby routine coming along? Hope all is well for you!!


----------



## bubumaci

Yay Swepa - fabulous second Beta :) Congratulations :flower:


----------



## michelle01

Swepa - What a wonderful second beta ;) So excited for you!!!

Mo - That is awesome!!!! You are PREGNANT :happydance: This is your miracle baby ;)

Anm - Good luck with testing ;)

Thinking of you bubu!!!

az - How are things with you and Dawson going?

Hi everyone else ....Lindsay, Jenn, Angie, Kathy, MrsC, Sekky and anyone else I missed!!

I have my OB appt later this morning. No progress, so at this point I am not even thinking anything will happen before Friday, so I am making sure all is ready by then!!


----------



## MoBaby

Out baby out!! Mamma wants to meet you! Lol. I hope baby is ready at your appt Michelle!


----------



## never2late70

Great Beta Swepka! Congrats! :happydance:

Bomo: If I remember correctly you have another scan today? :shrug: Can't wait to see it!

Happy Birthday BUBU :happydance::flower: Have a great day!

Michelle I feel for you. :winkwink:

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## sekky

Happy birthday Bubu. Hoping for the most amazing gift on the 8th


----------



## michelle01

No progress with this little guy; he surely is content. So at this point, Friday's evicion day :) Gives me a few more days to plan and get ready!!


----------



## Stinas

bubu - Congrats on being PUPO!!!!! :happydance::happydance: Im sooo happy you got two beautiful blasts!!! 

azlissie - Thank you!! Super happy he is home with you!! Love the pics you post on fb!!!! 

Michelle - Friday is only a couple days away!!

anmlz86 - Good luck with your beta!! Thats weird that they wont tell you your first beta. 

Mo - :happydance::happydance: Super exciting!!!

Swepa - :happydance: Your numbers sound like mine! 

Hope everyone is doing well! No news here...just work and taking my estrogen. Im at 2 a day now. I go in tuesday, which I will hopefully know when transfer is. 
Im excited, but then again nervous...if this does not work, I got a very long road ahead of us. Not looking forward to that.


----------



## Jenn76

Bubu: Beautiful embabies!!! Can't wait to hear how Saturday goes. 

Mobaby: Glad to hear everything is going well with baby. 

Anmlz: :dust: I hope that second line shows up soon. 

Swepakepa: Great second number..... Twins!!!!

Michelle: 3 more days!!! Yeah!!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Hey everyone!
What a long couple of days lol. We took Reiken to a sweet outdoor town in PA yesterday and walked around, ate, and shopped. Today we went to a large aquarium 90+ minutes from our house. My husband took the day off yesterday and today. We are ALLLLL exhausted lol. It's so much harder with a baby and since I usually have him on such a solid schedule, you REALLY know when he's off lol!!! It was a blast! For those of you on FB, I posted pics. For those of you who I am not friends in FB... Why am I not friends with you?!! Friend me! Lol


----------



## Jenn76

Loved all the pics Lindsay!!! You have the cutest little shark I ever saw!!!! Sounds like you had a great mini vacay! My DH is on Vacation this week too. We were wondering what kind of things you could do with the babies at this age. Our problem is that it's really hard to go places with two. There always seems to be one fussing. 

We did decide to get the crib moved out of our room, so we are officially baby free now..... Well I still have the pack n play in there just incase. Last night went okay. They both woke up the first time together and then they managed to sleep through each other for the rest of the night. Chris is still asleep now and it is 8:30!!!!!! He never sleeps this late! Emma has but never Chris. Bedtime routine is getting better too, just a few hick ups occasionally. Now if only I could get Emma to sleep longer.


----------



## Swepakepa3

Jenn:: congrats on getting some sleep!!! 

Michelle: good luck with your little monster ;)

Stinas: good luck!!!! Hang in there!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Thank you lol
Jenn that is fantastic!!!! Don't you feel liberated?!!! Lol. Baby steps (no pun intended)

As far as going out- my deciding factors were :
1. If the weather is nice= outside because a fussy baby is more tolerable outside than inside. Plus fresh air= tired baby later lol

2. If inside, then a child friendly place (aka aquarium) because a fussy baby will be sure to be overlooked especially if there are children who are older throwing fits:). Plus filled with other Mommy's who understand!!!


----------



## michelle01

Sounds like things are getting better Jenn! That is great; hopefully Emma learns to sleep a little later for you ;)

Lindsay - LOVE your pictures :) How adorable and glad you had a great time!

Two more days :) Today I woke up with a lot of cramping and when I went to the bathroom and wiped, it was brown. I kinda freaked for a minute but when I called and asked about it, they said it was probably due to the exam yesterday. I have had internal exams weekly now and never had any issues the next day, so I didn't even think about that until she mentioned it. I feel a little better now. Last night DH got the bassinet setup, so I can get the clothes, diapers, wipes, etc... ready for our room.


----------



## bubumaci

Michelle, I've kept meaning to ask : why are you having an elective c-section? Perhaps you mentioned it at some point and I missed it?

AFM nothing to report. I really feel Mama and Granny around me since Sunday. Mama holds my hand quite a lot and strokes my hair. I think something I found so difficult after she passed was that I expected to feel her, to sense her and I didn't. Since the transfer on Sunday, I feel very much at peace and really feel her presence. Does that make sense to anyone? Other than that, am not doing any symptom spotting (not really - have felt the odd twinge but tried not to read anything into it - yesterday on the left side, where the embabies were transferred to and today a bit on the right, fairly low down) ... am feeling quite full the whole time - not really hungry, but when I make myself eat I can eat, but otherwise feeling full all the time. Which doesn't make sense to me - but hey. And nice and bloated - progesterone, thank you very much! :)

Just feeling very calm and happy... hmmm... :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Bubu- so glad you're calm and happy!

Michelle- omg 2 days!!!! Ahhhh!!!!


----------



## michelle01

bubu - Several years ago I had to have myomectomy surgery, cutting me down there; they told me if I ever got pg, I would have to have a c-section or I could rupture. And go figure, Tyler was breech and so is this little guy, so regardless I would have had to have it anyhow. I had a scan yesterday and he still never turned, head is/was under my ribs, but since I dropped I have a little relief, but his heavy bum is resting on my lady parts causing a ton of pressure :wacko: I am glad you are at peace and I really feel that you are going to get your miracle baby :hugs:


----------



## bubumaci

Ah, I understand. That is weird that both are breech babies :) Guess they both like having their ears near your heart :)

I so hope you are right and that we are going to get our miracle baby! :) :cloud9:


----------



## never2late70

Anmlz: I know you wont hear anything until after your second Beta in Friday, but have you used any of your FRER tests yet? I am so anxious for you! :coffee: :happydance:

BuBu: will you be POAS too? Exciting week ahead!:coffee::happydance:

<3


----------



## anmlz86

Hi Never! Yes, I did use a FRER on Tuesday morning. It was a stark BFN. So we'll see what the numbers say. I've got a pretty good list of questions, supplements and protocol ideas to ask the doctor about whenever I'm allowed to make an appointment with him. How are things going with you???


----------



## Stinas

bubu - I dont think its weird at all. Its nice that you feel them sometimes....i believe they are watching over you all the time!


Im sooooo pissed!!! So the nurse called me and told me to call the endocrinologist because my thyroid levels are a bit high....so I asked if that will interfere with my FET and she said no......so I call the stupid ass endocrinologist.....you know the one where I NEVER wait for less than 3hrs in the waiting room!!!.......this idiot calls me back in a panic telling me I need to call my doc to postpone my FET.....hes worried about me....he didnt know what dosage I was on...meanwhile he prescribed it to me and when I did get preg I called them to up me from 50 to 100....but they said 75 will do. He went on to say I need 100 right away and when I get preg I will need more. Can you guys explain this to me? Fuck this....im NEVER going there again!!!! 
I am calling my doc in the am.....I dont think she will cancel my FET or anything like that....i Hope at least. Nurse said if I get preg we will just need to adjust the dose right away.....same as last time. 
Im just super pissed. I needed to vent.


----------



## bubumaci

Oh Stinas! That is just so annoying that your Endocrinologist is being such an incompetent ass! :( I hope that you can get it all sorted out before your FET. If the clinic is not concerned about it interfering, I am sure they know what's best! :hugs:

Angie - no, I won't be testing before my blood tests. My first is day after tomorrow and I was given HCG shots both on day of retrieval and on day of transfer so I don't want to get excited by a false positive (or even worse, depressed by a negative). In all the attempts previously, I have not tested, except for the last one ... since I don't have the full TWW, it is just easier to wait on the blood test :)

Ladies - how soon after transfer did you get any kind of symptom that gave you the inkling that it might have worked?


----------



## Jenn76

Stinas: :hugs: How frustrating!! I had thyroid issues too and within 3 weeks my levels dropped to 0.6 from 4.6. It shouldn't delay you at all. Good luck with dealing with your doctor. 

Bubu: For me it was 4 days after my transfer that I first felt something besides twinges and tired. I knew I was pregnant that morning even though I got a BFN on the test I took. My boobs just felt different. :dust:


----------



## Lindsay18

Bubu- I didn't really have symptoms. My boobs were tender but they were during shots. 

Stinas- that pisses me off so bad. They're so annoying!!!! I had thyroid issue too but they just gave me meds and monitored. I'll be watching for your update after you talk to your doctor. Text me if you need me.


----------



## anmlz86

Wow Stinas, you'd think someone who should have a better understanding of what the hell they do wouldn't be such a dumbass. Sorry you have to go through all that, hopefully you find a more intelligent endocrinologist, though that doesn't seem like it should be a hard thing to do...


----------



## never2late70

Stinas: I have Hoshimotos Thyroiditis along with 3 large nodules over my thyroid (benign thank goodness) and here I am pregnant. I take 200mcg of Cytomel in the am and 100mcg of Levoxyl in the PM. I agree you should call the clinic to see if THEY want you to cancel not him :thumbup:

Anmlz: Sorry about the negative FRER :nope::hugs:

BUBU: I am praying hard for you love! ps..I feel my momma with me always. Makes me so happy <3

Running off to work. I put my puppy in doggie daycare (thanks to Jenn's suggestion) and she loves. I love it too, but its the opposite direction of work :dohh: The things we do for love <3:haha:

Hi everyone :flower:


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Oh Stinas how frustrating!!!! I hope everything gets worked out soon!!


----------



## never2late70

Alright loves. Here's what is up next for me:
20th labs for Genetic testing (downs and what not)
27th UltraScreen scan for downs and genetics (get to see baby) :happydance:
30th 12w 2d day ultrasound Wahoo! Get to see baby again :haha:
October 22nd anatomy/gender scan. (my birthday) :winkwink:
November 22 echo/doppler (check babies heart and valves because of IVF meds ) 


I am so excited! 

ps..I got a speeding ticket this morning :growlmad: I was totally speeding but still :haha:

Happy Thursday!


----------



## never2late70

Jenn: How are things? is your hubby getting any better. Thaks for the tip on getting a doggie daycare with doggie cam. I'm so happy now! :thumbup:

MrsC: How's it going with the hubby away :nope: Do you have a pretty good support system? Any word on your new house? So exciting.

Lindsay: When do you go back to work? All of the kiddos started back at school here. Will Reiken go to daycare or with family? :flower:

AZ and BOMO: you two are both teachers as well. How soon before you have to go back to work? I<3 teachers :hugs:

Michelle: Tomorrow is the big day! I can't wait to see him! :happydance:

Prayin: How are you? Where are you in your process? :hugs:

I hope everyone is having a great day!

<3 Angie


----------



## MoBaby

Sorry about the ticket! Still stinks even if you were speeding. Exciting dates!


----------



## Stinas

Im glad you guys think he was being a drama queen as well! WTF?!! I was super duper pissed!!!
Anyways.....I called the clinic this am and the nurse got back to me first....she was like he probably didnt have your folder out in front of him....she knew I was upset, so she had the doc call me back. Doc said pretty much what an ass lol She said my levels are still in normal range thats why she is NOT canceling my FET :happydance: ....she said its on the higher side, but nothing to be super concerned about....upping my dose of synthroid should do the trick by the time transfer comes. She is going to give me a number to another endocrinologist on tuesday....she changed my apt so I can only see her when I go in. I feel like im her special little patient lol Im super excited she is not canceling my FET....I got super worried. She said I just need monitoring, which he should have been doing from the beginning. She also said he probably got all hot and bothered thinking they prescribed me the higher dose of synthroid when I did get preg.....which is wrong because he did. I know this because it took me like 5 phone calls and 45min later to get the prescription!! grrr! Morons. I have been skipping all my apts there because of the waiting room time....I get one day off a week....there is no way in hell I am spending 3+hrs in a waiting room like that! F that!  
Sorry for babbling......but yes...FET is still ON!! Bring it on baby!!! 
Doc said transfer should be 19 or 20th! :happydance::happydance:
As of today I am doing 3 estrogen pills! :happydance:


----------



## never2late70

Glad to hear Stinas!!


----------



## MoBaby

yay stinas!! that is sooo close!


----------



## Jenn76

Yeah Stinas!!! So glad to hear your doctor was supportive and not going to cancel your FET. 

Angie: Glad you found a daycare that you like. Love the pawgress report!!!! What a great mom you are!! DH is on vacay this week and he's getting a taste for how my days are. I think he now realizes how hard it is for me. 

Michelle: Good Luck tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Stinas- thank goodness!!! Yay!!!

Angie- I go back to work on October 14th. Kids go back early September. Fortunately my mom will be watching him when I go back:). My hours at my school are great so I can pick him up by 2:45 everyday:)


----------



## MrsC8776

Wow I'm so far behind!! With my computer breaking and everything going on at home it has been hard to respond to you all and update the first page. I have been reading a long on my phone though. Got my computer back so lets see if I can play catch up now. :)



bubumaci said:


> Thank you Ladies :wave:
> 
> I was very pleasantly surprised! When they showed the eggies on the monitor, I asked the nurse what they were (usually, we looked at a picture beforehand) - the doctor said "two blastocysts". I promptly asked "are you serious?" And they laughed at me. One is a very beautiful blast and the other was a beginning blast at the time the photo was taken and by transfer an hour later, it was a blast too... I will try and upload the photos later (Daddy and Stepmum are still here and we are about to BBQ before taking them to the airport). The really pretty one looks like it is nicely expanding and getting ready to hatch *wohoo*.. I was in serious disbelief and the other two didn't even make it to today.
> 
> So right now, I am very happily PUPO with twins :cloud9:

So sorry this is so late but huge congrats on being PUPO!! Fx for your beta!! I can't wait to hear about your bfp! Not sure on the time difference but is your beta technically tomorrow in US time? 



azlissie said:


> Swepa, congrats on your beta! When is your first scan?
> 
> Mo, I do t have any experience with those conception indicator tests but I think your bet was high enough that you shouldn't worry. You could have just had a bum test or something. Can't wait for your first scan!
> 
> Bubu, congrats on being pupo with twins! I'm so glad you had two blasts - that's awesome. Your clinic does the beta pretty early, right?
> 
> Lindsay, love the hair cut pic - so cute! He always has such a curious, bright expression in his face.
> 
> MrsC, I really hope everything works out with the new house & the move. Is there anyway you could get your current landlord to let you stay an extra day or two if you need it? Good luck!
> 
> Angie, I love your latest scan pic! Is your hubby completely ecstatic? I'm so glad things are going well.
> 
> Bomo, any update from you? Hope you're doing well!
> 
> Stinas, sounds like you had a blast in Vegas! Really hoping this fet is it for you - sending positive baby vibes!
> 
> Almost, Liam is adorable!
> 
> Getting, any new pics of little Fia? How are you doing?
> 
> Kathy, Sekky, Mama, Pink and everyone else - hello!!
> 
> AFM, things are going great with Dawson at home. It's been a big adjustment getting used to having him 24 hours & I'm pretty tired! He wakes up pretty much every 3 hours and feeding him takes about 30-45 minutes each time. Then I have to pump so I'm not sleeping very long stretches in the night but I'm trying to nap during the day & that really helps. He's been weighed at the dr's office twice since leaving the NICU & has gained over half a pound in a week so the pediatrician is really happy with his growth. I'm just so happy to have him home!

I did have to extend our stay in the current place by two days. I wasn't happy about it but I really had no choice. Crazy to think that in 3 days I'll be moving. It is going to be insane around here!! 

I'm so glad to hear Dawson is doing so well. The lack of sleep is difficult but it does get better. Not because it changes but because you get used to it. It sucks but one day you will wake up in the morning and realize you got to sleep all night long! 



GettingBroody said:


> Fantastic photos Bubu!! They'll look so cute at the front of the baby album?, :winkwink:
> 
> Anmlz - stay positive!!! Are you tempted to test yourself before the beta? :dust:
> 
> Az - we're doing great thanks!! Fia had her first hospital follow-up apt and they were very pleased with her :D She's getting more and more interactive every day - full of smiles and chat!!

So glad to hear Fia is doing well! Baby smiles and talking are the best! 



sekky said:


> I agree with broody. They will be great at the front of your baby album. Sending you lot of :dust::dust: stick embies stick
> 
> So glad fia is doing great broody. You must be really proud of her:flower:
> 
> Hello everyone

Sekky how are you doing? 



anmlz86 said:


> Never- first beta is this Wednesday, which lands on my birthday. The nurse said they wouldn't tell me my first beta, only the second. Thought that was slightly interesting since I see a lot of ladies that know both of their beta results.

When is your second beta? I can't believe you don't get results until then. That seems well... just crappy. Fx for you!!! 



MoBaby said:


> Hey ladies! Was worried so had a scan today. Worried b/c of lack of symptoms and a little crampy today. This was at work and abdominal so not much to see but here is Baby Mo!! The bright spot is the fetal pole forming :)
> 
> (darn! Its sideways! I can't fix it!)

Beautiful scan pic mo!! When is your first official scan? 



Jenn76 said:


> Loved all the pics Lindsay!!! You have the cutest little shark I ever saw!!!! Sounds like you had a great mini vacay! My DH is on Vacation this week too. We were wondering what kind of things you could do with the babies at this age. Our problem is that it's really hard to go places with two. There always seems to be one fussing.
> 
> We did decide to get the crib moved out of our room, so we are officially baby free now..... Well I still have the pack n play in there just incase. Last night went okay. They both woke up the first time together and then they managed to sleep through each other for the rest of the night. Chris is still asleep now and it is 8:30!!!!!! He never sleeps this late! Emma has but never Chris. Bedtime routine is getting better too, just a few hick ups occasionally. Now if only I could get Emma to sleep longer.

I'm glad things are getting a little better. Have they set their own schedule yet?

It can be SO hard taking two babies out!! Sometimes it's good and some times it's bad. I just make sure to feed them both and then immediately go where we need to go. More often than not they find distractions in the store to keep them busy. Although stranger danger has kicked in so every new face that talks to them they cry. My biggest fear is going for walks. In the car people cant hear my babies screaming because they are tired or hungry. Outside... everyone stares!! :haha: 



never2late70 said:


> Alright loves. Here's what is up next for me:
> 20th labs for Genetic testing (downs and what not)
> 27th UltraScreen scan for downs and genetics (get to see baby) :happydance:
> 30th 12w 2d day ultrasound Wahoo! Get to see baby again :haha:
> October 22nd anatomy/gender scan. (my birthday) :winkwink:
> November 22 echo/doppler (check babies heart and valves because of IVF meds )
> 
> 
> I am so excited!
> 
> ps..I got a speeding ticket this morning :growlmad: I was totally speeding but still :haha:
> 
> Happy Thursday!

So much to look forward to!! Boo to the speeding ticket! Hopefully it isn't a big one. 



never2late70 said:


> Jenn: How are things? is your hubby getting any better. Thaks for the tip on getting a doggie daycare with doggie cam. I'm so happy now! :thumbup:
> 
> MrsC: How's it going with the hubby away :nope: Do you have a pretty good support system? Any word on your new house? So exciting.
> 
> Lindsay: When do you go back to work? All of the kiddos started back at school here. Will Reiken go to daycare or with family? :flower:
> 
> AZ and BOMO: you two are both teachers as well. How soon before you have to go back to work? I<3 teachers :hugs:
> 
> Michelle: Tomorrow is the big day! I can't wait to see him! :happydance:
> 
> Prayin: How are you? Where are you in your process? :hugs:
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great day!
> 
> <3 Angie

Thanks for checking in Angie! It is hard with hubby being gone but things have gone pretty smoothly this time around (so far). The house stuff has been stressful. I finally went and signed all the paperwork today for hubby and I. We are officially home owners now! :happydance: As for support I have my mom who lives close by and she helps me out when I ask. Although I'm the type of person who hates to ask for help so I try to do a lot on my own. I've always been that way and having twins won't change that. Other than that I have great support via text messages! Just having that is a huge help in many ways. :)



Stinas said:


> Im glad you guys think he was being a drama queen as well! WTF?!! I was super duper pissed!!!
> Anyways.....I called the clinic this am and the nurse got back to me first....she was like he probably didnt have your folder out in front of him....she knew I was upset, so she had the doc call me back. Doc said pretty much what an ass lol She said my levels are still in normal range thats why she is NOT canceling my FET :happydance: ....she said its on the higher side, but nothing to be super concerned about....upping my dose of synthroid should do the trick by the time transfer comes. She is going to give me a number to another endocrinologist on tuesday....she changed my apt so I can only see her when I go in. I feel like im her special little patient lol Im super excited she is not canceling my FET....I got super worried. She said I just need monitoring, which he should have been doing from the beginning. She also said he probably got all hot and bothered thinking they prescribed me the higher dose of synthroid when I did get preg.....which is wrong because he did. I know this because it took me like 5 phone calls and 45min later to get the prescription!! grrr! Morons. I have been skipping all my apts there because of the waiting room time....I get one day off a week....there is no way in hell I am spending 3+hrs in a waiting room like that! F that!
> Sorry for babbling......but yes...FET is still ON!! Bring it on baby!!!
> Doc said transfer should be 19 or 20th! :happydance::happydance:
> As of today I am doing 3 estrogen pills! :happydance:

So glad your FET is still on for the 20th!! I hate it when dr's make us stress for no reason. I think you handled things very well! 

Michelle~~ Best of luck tomorrow meeting your LO!!! :happydance:

So as I mentioned and I'm sure some of you saw, I closed on the house today. Packers and movers are coming on Sunday which is great because they are having movers move them out on Saturday. In my "spare time" I've gotten a lot packed so there isn't much else to do. Just to deal with the craziness of having people move my stuff in a few days and adjusting to a new home. We are very excited though. 

The girls have their 6 month check up on the 23rd. The time is flying by!! :cry:


----------



## MoBaby

Michelle good luck tomorrow!!

Mrsc official scan on 21st


----------



## bubumaci

Michelle - thinking of you .. it's your baby boy's birthday today here already :) :)

MrsC ... since I am now up :D it is tomorrow, yes. Munich is 6 hours ahead of the East Coast and 9 of the West, so technically, it will be Saturday in the US too by the time I go get my blood drawn and you will probably be up by the time I get the results :D We will be going to a BBQ in the afternoon, so not quite sure when I will get online to a) see what they are and b) let you all know...

Congratulations on your house-closing, that is so exciting! I really do admire how fantastically you are doing - not sure I would be able to cope!


----------



## Stinas

Thanks everyone!! 

MrsC - congrats!!! Welcome to home ownership!!!


----------



## Stinas

Bubu - you going to test ?!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Stinas - so glad everything worked out! Roll on the FET! :D

Bubu - good luck today! :dust:

Angie - loving the list of appointments! Enjoy them! :D

Mo - great scan pic! :dance: My nurse told me that early scans look like diamond rings and I can clearly see it in yours!

MrsC - cant believe you're managing to mind the twins and sort put the house move on your own!! Have you grown an extra pair of hands recently?!!!! Can't believe they're nearly 6 months! Fia will be 5 months on Monday - time is flying by!

Michelle - have a wonderful day!!!!!! :happydance: Can't wait to hear all about him!


----------



## bubumaci

No, Stinas, I'm not going to test. I don't really see the point, since my blood test is tomorrow morning. I don't know - I feel positive, but tentative... I don't want to read into anything I am feeling ... since it could all be blamed on the progesterone. Boobs usually get sore before AF, so that is not anything new... I feel like I have constant light pressure on the left side of my abdomen (which is where the transfer went to more or less) - two days after transfer I felt something there and three days after transfer on the right. When lying down, I feel light pressure there (and actually, while sitting too). Weirdly, when I got up to go to the bathroom, when lying down, I felt a bit crampy for a few moments, but that went back to the light pressure. Since this morning, I have a watery discharge (until now, it has only been a bit creamy "up there" from the progesterone)... Oh - and waking up drenched every morning between 3 and 5 - but that can be due to the fact that it is very hot here...

I have stayed and am still feeling very positive. I trust Mama and Granny. And yet I am terrified of yet another negative tomorrow, because I really believe this time...

Getting - not until tomorrow, but thank you :)

*edit* just went to the loo and had that AF-like cramping for a moment, but it only lasts really a moment and then goes back to the dull pressure-like feeling.


----------



## Lindsay18

Bubu- I can not wait for your results!!! So exciting!!! Xoxo!


----------



## almosthere

Gl bubu!


----------



## MoBaby

Gl bubu!!! Sounds promising!!!


----------



## never2late70

BUBU: I don't understand how they can blood test you so early. It's only been a week :shrug:, but I continue to pray for you love :hugs: xoxo


----------



## bubumaci

Not even Angie - tomorrow is 6dp5dt. They test 6dp5dt and 9dp5dt. If there is going to be HCG, they will see it in my blood already...


----------



## never2late70

That's so exciting!! :happydance: <3 You got this!


----------



## bubumaci

You think? I am wishing and praying and hoping, but sceptical... And anything I have been "feeling" (including very light queasiness since yesterday and tiredness) I just put down to the progesterone :/


----------



## never2late70

Stay strong! Stay postive! :thumbup::flower:


----------



## MrsC8776

Ahhh Bubu I'm dying for you to test!! I fully understand though so no pressure. I just had to get that out there. :haha:


----------



## bubumaci

*lol* thanks Mrs C :D :D :hugs:
Angie ... trying :) :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

bubu - im excited for you!!! I feel like I didnt feel anything until much later after the betas....just super duper bloating...more than the normal progesterone bloat.


----------



## MoBaby

I still don't really feel anything lol! I had cramps 2&3dpt... Then nothing an then sore BBs now on and off. I have some nausea on and off like after breakfast and lunch I felt like I was going to toss my cookies but I feel okay now except tired.


----------



## never2late70

BUBU: I see that it is almost 9:00pm there, what timewill you be going in the morning?


----------



## MoBaby

Another sneak peak lol... I love working in a hospital! Measures perfect AND there is a itty bitty heart flickering! I measure perfect!! Baby is 5w6d and sac measures 5w6d one direction 6w another direction. I'm excited now!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## bubumaci

Mo - that is just so exciting - soooo happy for you :) :) :)

Angie - some time between 10 and 11 I guess. Have to get the blood drawn by 11 am to get the results the same day... *nervous*


----------



## anmlz86

Mo- I can totally see the diamond ring in this picture. So cool!!

Bubu- good luck Hun! Fingers are crossed you'll get awesome news!

AFM- got both of my beta results, both were negative :( so we go in next Tuesday to talk to the doctor and figure out what's next. And I've got my long list of questions and supplement ideas. Here's to round 2 being much more productive! Hope you ladies have a great weekend!


----------



## MrsC8776

MoBaby said:


> Another sneak peak lol... I love working in a hospital! Measures perfect AND there is a itty bitty heart flickering! I measure perfect!! Baby is 5w6d and sac measures 5w6d one direction 6w another direction. I'm excited now!

Beautiful scan pic!! I'm excited for you! 



anmlz86 said:


> Mo- I can totally see the diamond ring in this picture. So cool!!
> 
> Bubu- good luck Hun! Fingers are crossed you'll get awesome news!
> 
> AFM- got both of my beta results, both were negative :( so we go in next Tuesday to talk to the doctor and figure out what's next. And I've got my long list of questions and supplement ideas. Here's to round 2 being much more productive! Hope you ladies have a great weekend!

I'm so sorry :hugs: I hope you can get some answers at the appointment.


----------



## never2late70

ANMLZ: I am so sorry, but it sounds like you have a grasp on things and will be moving forward quickly <3 :hugs:


----------



## bubumaci

Oh An :hugs: I am so sorry that you got the negatives. I hope that you can have a really productive chat with your doctor next week!!! :flower:


----------



## MoBaby

an I am sooo sorry girl :( glad you can speak to dr soon to figure things out.


----------



## never2late70

I am not so patiently waiting for Michelle to check in and show us a picture of her new baby boy :coffee:


----------



## Jenn76

He's here!!! Pics on FB. He is adorable!! Congrats Michelle! 

Bubu: Good Luck tomorrow, I've got everything crossed for you!!! 

Mobaby: Great pic!! Congrats!!!

MrsC: Wow 6 months!!! I can hardly believe mine are 4 months already. Crazy how time flys. 

Anmlz: :hugs: Sorry to hear this cycle didn't bring you your BFP! Next cycle will be your time.


----------



## GettingBroody

Anmlz - :hugs: I am so so sorry... If you need to rant we're hear to listen :hugs:

Bubu - good luck today!!! :winkwink:

Mo - beautiful pic!

Michelle - woohoooooooo!!! Congratulations!!!! Photo as soon as you're feeling up to it please!!!! Hope it all went well for you! :yipee:


----------



## bubumaci

Ladies ... I am tentatively excited. Our values are low : 7,10 - but they have said I may be pregnant, it is not definitive that we have had implantation, so the decisive blood test will be the one on Tuesday. We are miles further than ever before - the words I have always heard at 6dp5dt so far have been "the blood test doesn't look good, you are probably not pregnant, but we have to test again in three days" ... and today "the blood test looks good, you could be pregnant, but because the HCG value isn't over 10 mIE/ml, it is not certain that implantation has taken place..."

I was hoping for anything above 5, so I am - as I say - tentatively excited...

:cloud9: continues at least for a few more days :)

Here are the results of my blood test :
 



Attached Files:







Blutwerte 10.08..jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Jenn76

Yeah Bubu!!! So happy for you!! :happydance: I hope Tuesdays results prove that you are pregnant.


----------



## GettingBroody

Bubu!! Oh my god, I really hope this is it for you!!! Sending truckloads of sticky dust your way!! :dust: Are you tempted to test before the next beta?


----------



## MoBaby

Bubu! I hope this it it for you as well!! Fx!!


----------



## bubumaci

Thanks Getting ... no, I'm not really. If the numbers are going to double, as we hope they will, the HCG would still be too low for the test I have at home - and I don't want to burst the bubble. I am still hoping this has worked, believing it and a negative test at home would just destroy that. So I will just patiently wait - see if any symptoms develop / increase (woke up in the night as my boobs were hurting and this morning I had a very light nose bleed, which I took to be a good sign) and hope that Tuesday bears good news. :cloud9:


----------



## never2late70

BUBU :happydance::happydance::happydance:

What the heck am I going to do between now and Tuesday! :shrug:

That result is start and I'm so happy. Praying for you so much that I am probably annoying the big man in the sky :haha:

eeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk <3


----------



## anmlz86

Bubu- yay! There's an actual value, which is a good start! Fingers crossed things will only keep getting better for you!

Broody- thanks hun! I haven't hit that venting point just yet, I've been at the acceptance level for a good week. My hopes are up that next cycle I'll kick this first cycles butt :)

Can anyone post a picture of the babe? I'm not friends with anyone on Facebook and I'd like to have a baby fix. Thanks ladies! Have a great weekend!!


----------



## MoBaby

Id Like to see baby also! I'm not friends with anyone here on fb b/c no one knows of my struggles...although I don't think you all talk about that on there lol. I m missing out on a lot!


----------



## never2late70

Lindsay created a private page on fb that can only becseen by us bnb gals, of course you can choose to be friends. Fb too, but we dont discuss any ofcour baby stuff on the regular fb, just then bnb fb link :)


----------



## never2late70

Well except me. Ive shared everything with everyone..lol


----------



## MoBaby

Really?? Can you send me the link or a request? Do you need my email?


----------



## bubumaci

What is your FB name, then we can invite you. I made everyone admins, so anyone can invite you :)


----------



## Jenn76

Here's a recent pic of my two little ones.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## GettingBroody

Aw Jenn, they're after getting so big!!! They're gorgeous! :D 

Anmlz - great attitude!! Next cycle will be The One!!! :thumbup:

Bubu - I'll send you a link to my FB, will u invite me?


----------



## bubumaci

Hey Getting - I wasn't able to invite you with the link. e-Mail Address would have worked (worked with Mo) - so I have sent you a friend request, then I can add you from my friends :)


----------



## never2late70

Jenn! Adorable <3


----------



## Stinas

Mo - I'm super excited for you!! Love seeing those scans!! I don't say anything on fb either.....we have that private page ...so only we see. I made sure from my cousins page lol

Bubu - :happydance: I can't wait until your next beta!!! 

Anmlz - I'm sorry !! This is a hard process... Some of us need a trial run before we get our bfp! Don't give up!!

Michelle - what a cutie!! Congrats!! 


Question for you FET ladies....I think I may have taken four estrogen pills instead of three today. Does it matter? I have been distracted then forget if I took it in the am. 
Just curious. Might go buy those weekly pill boxes.


----------



## bubumaci

Thanks Stinas - I am not sure how much I am looking forward to it - on the one hand, I still have a very good feeling (like I have had since the day of transfer) - but am still a bit worried because they didn't fully confirm the pregnancy yesterday. My feeling is that the mini has burrowed in.... There was one girl there, transfer before last, and she said that at the first blood test she had 12, but that it went away by the second it had gone away :( I am scared of that happening, even though I so strongly believe that Mama and Granny are looking out for us.

Still temping and it's making me nervous, that my temperature has been going down the past couple of days - not sure what that is about. But I will continue to be positive and believe that finally, we are being blessed as well.

An ... sad but true, but several of us need more than one try - this was my fourth ICSI and seventh transfer! :hugs:


----------



## anmlz86

Jenn- Super cute photo!!

Thanks for the encouragement ladies! Things can only get better! Have a great weekend!


----------



## Jenn76

Bubu: You totally deserve this!! I know your mom and granny are looking out for you. I used to think it was so great that you get your beta so early but the having to wait till next beta to confirm must suck. I had to wait 16 days but by that time there was no questioning the result. You will be in my prayers. I know Tuesday will bring you your official BFP!!!


----------



## never2late70

Bubu: I pray for you morning and evening :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

bubu - you deserve this. Just stay positive that's all we can do after transfer. You got one step ahead with that beta number. That's always a good thing. 
That's what I was thinking when I had the miscarriage....at least we know I can get preg ....one step ahead is better than backwards even if you didn't make it all the way.


----------



## bubumaci

Jenn - they have different reasons for doing it so early. Firstly (probably the main reason) is to make sure that it's not an ectopic pregnancy. Secondly, I think, to see whether or not a chemical pregnancy occurs - i.e. that you can get pregnant (as Stinas says). So far, I have always had a definitive negative on 11dpo (6dp5dt). I guess, when a bean sticks, most women already have a higher HCG value at 11 dpo... My friend told me that they only consider the pregnancy intact once you have had the first scan... So not even necessarily after the second blood test. But if it is positive (and has more than doubled on Tuesday), then I will be considering it a BFP :)

Two nights in a row I have woken up with really sore boobs. During the day, the sensitivity at the sides goes down, so I get a bit nervous. The light pressure in my uterus is still there (which I find comforting - even when I have a light cramp, I prefer that to feeling absolutely nothing *go figure*). They are still quite sore (sort of achy), especially to contact - but I always get that before my periods and my progesterone is especially high this time round (at 11 dpo it has always been 20 and yesterday it was 50).

Anyway, two more sleeps and I guess we shall know.
I always thought that the temperature should stay quite high throughout pregnancy? The last two days mine has gone down quite a bit. But I am thinking it might also be due to the fact, that the temperatures outside have gone down as well and I haven't been quite as hot during the night, as in the past couple of weeks. I am still quite a bit above the coverline, and I guess that is all that counts?

Thank you all for being so supportive and for praying :hugs: You are a wonderful group of women!!

I wonder whether we will perhaps one day be able to organise a get-together. I can really imagine remaining in touch and friends for life! <3


----------



## chellesama

Breaking cover to say SO EXCITED FOR YOU, BUBU!!!!! We'll all keep praying for you until you've got baby safely in your arms, but you're one step closer!

Chelle


----------



## GettingBroody

Hey Chellesama, how are things with you?!

Stinas - no idea about the tablets but I can't see it making a huge difference... I was on 3 tablets a day at one point too and it was so confusing! :wacko:


----------



## chellesama

Hi, Getting!

Things are crazy with me! My first surro-baby is starting kindergarten and crying because it's going to be too hard (her words - I reassured her that they have recess TWICE during the day, so she'll get a break!) and the second one is rolling over and giggling according to her daddies. 

For me, I just moved to Hawaii to start school in September - at 35. I've been here three days and got lost on the buses five times! I'll get it figured out soon, I'm sure. 

And thinking about surrogacy again. 

I've been lurking here ever since my own pregnancy, quietly rooting on everyone. I'm still sure that someday, this thread will reach 100% somehow! So, ladies, if you ever had that creepy feeling that someone is watching you post, it's me! (Don't bother with the restraining orders - I'm going to lurk and cheer you all on anyway!) I've been terribly excited for all the BFPs, and so sad for those who have to try again. It's such a rough road, but at least we've got the support here that we wouldn't have had even 10 years ago. 

Chelle


----------



## Lindsay18

Bubu- that's amazing so happy for you and excited for Tuesday!!

Anmlz- I'm so so sorry:( hope you get answers!!
What is your FB name? I can invite you to be part of our group!

Hi everyone. Running out but wanted to say hi


----------



## honeycheeks

Hey everyone , i just hopped in to say Hi
Bubu - All fingers and toes crossed for you .

AFM - Its IVF time once again. Im on bcp now and will start stimming once AF arrives.


----------



## bubumaci

Chelle - just lurve that your lurking! :)

Honey ... that's exciting! Do you know when to expect / what the approximate time plan is? FX'd for you :) :flower:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Stinas said:


> Mo - I'm super excited for you!! Love seeing those scans!! I don't say anything on fb either.....we have that private page ...so only we see. I made sure from my cousins page lol
> 
> Bubu - :happydance: I can't wait until your next beta!!!
> 
> Anmlz - I'm sorry !! This is a hard process... Some of us need a trial run before we get our bfp! Don't give up!!
> 
> Michelle - what a cutie!! Congrats!!
> 
> 
> Question for you FET ladies....I think I may have taken four estrogen pills instead of three today. Does it matter? I have been distracted then forget if I took it in the am.
> Just curious. Might go buy those weekly pill boxes.


Hey Stinas <3 I have those pill boxes and if it wasn't for that box I would be all sorts of messed up! :haha: They do the job!!!


----------



## Allika

Hi Ladies,

may I join? I am starting my first round of IVF this week and I am quite nervous and excited.

I so hope this will be it!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Allika said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> may I join? I am starting my first round of IVF this week and I am quite nervous and excited.
> 
> I so hope this will be it!


Welcome Allika....You joined a great group :thumbup: All the ladies on BNB are awesome <3


----------



## bubumaci

Allika :howdy: welcome! All the best this week!! :) :dust::flower:


----------



## Allika

Thank you!

I see you're from Munich. I immigrated to the US 3 years ago from Cologne!

Best of luck with your beta tomorrow. I am crossing my fingers (oder den Daumen) for you!


----------



## bubumaci

Herzlichen Dank :)


----------



## never2late70

Welcome Alika :flower:

BUBU: I cant wait to go home, go to sleep wake up and see your :bfp::dance::wohoo:


----------



## bubumaci

*lol* thanks Angie :) ... bit nervous about tomorrow, TBH. :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

Stopping by quickly....bubu everything is crossed for you Tom!!!! Xoxoxo


----------



## bubumaci

... I mean ... could it possibly happen ... that our dreams come true? ... :)

Thanks Stinas :hugs:


----------



## sekky

Crossing everything for you Bubu. I think we have same time zone, it's 9pm here guess its same with yours?


----------



## bubumaci

Thanks Sekky ... no, I'm an hour ahead - 10 pm here (summer time ;) ) :)


----------



## sekky

Mrs C congrats on your new home and sorry about the amazing neighbors you are going to miss.

Welcome Alika. Goodluck with your cycle. What protocol are you doing? Any dates and upcoming appointments? We could be cycle buddies. Am currently doing BCP and start down reg on the 15th


----------



## Allika

I am currently on BCP, will take my last pill on Thursday and then start Bravelle and Menopur next Monday! What is your protocol?

Has anyone done bravelle and Menopur? Experiences?


----------



## never2late70

I put a couple of bump pictures in my journal. I will try to put up better ones from home later :thumbup: :haha:


----------



## Stinas

Allika - Welcome!!! Good luck with your cycle!!!

I go in tom to see whats going on......hopefully this time next week will be transfer!!!


----------



## Swepakepa3

honeycheeks said:


> Hey everyone , i just hopped in to say Hi
> Bubu - All fingers and toes crossed for you .
> 
> AFM - Its IVF time once again. Im on bcp now and will start stimming once AF arrives.


Good luck honey!!




Allika said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> may I join? I am starting my first round of IVF this week and I am quite nervous and excited.
> 
> I so hope this will be it!

Welcome aboard!! best of luck!!


Fingers crossed BUBU!!!!

Congrats Michelle!!!

AFM: 3rd beta results are in 31,622.... Ultrasound on 8/21


----------



## bubumaci

Wohoo Swepa - great results :) :flower:


----------



## Stinas

Swepa - Yayy!!! Amazing number!!


----------



## sekky

That's great swepa. Congrats

Stinas hoping you get the positive nod tomorrow.

Alika I ve only used menopur no info on bravelle.


----------



## GettingBroody

Bubu - good luck tomor!!!! What time do you go in?

Sekky & Honey - Everything crossed that this round brings you both a bfp! :dust:

Stinas - good luck tomor! Not long before you are PUPO :hugs:

Chellesama - sounds busy!

Swepa - :dance:

Allika - welcome! :hi: I didn't have Bravelle but Menopur can sting a lot so make sure you ice the spot really well before you inject it. Good luck!!!! When is your estimated ER date?


----------



## anmlz86

Swepa- that's such an awesome number!! Can't wait for your scan! The 21st seems so far away yet it's only next week. Must seem much longer for you :)


----------



## MoBaby

Our scans are same day sweepa! Yay! How far will you be?


----------



## Swepakepa3

anmlz86 said:


> Swepa- that's such an awesome number!! Can't wait for your scan! The 21st seems so far away yet it's only next week. Must seem much longer for you :)

Sorry for your :bfn: hang in there.... This is longer then the TWW!!! Im really thinking there's twins in there.



Anyone experience whiteish breast discharge early on? I got undressed for my shower and noticed small white discharge from both nipples.... I feel like I'm crazy...... Seems so soon


----------



## Swepakepa3

anmlz86 said:


> Swepa- that's such an awesome number!! Can't wait for your scan! The 21st seems so far away yet it's only next week. Must seem much longer for you :)

Sorry for your :bfn: hang in there.... This is longer then the TWW!!! Im really thinking there's twins in there.



Anyone experience whiteish breast discharge early on? I got undressed for my shower and noticed small white discharge from both nipples.... I feel like I'm crazy...... Seems so soon


----------



## anmlz86

Swepa- could be your prolactin level being elevated super early. I've never been pregnant but I've got a tumor on my pituitary gland which increased my prolactin level and made me produce a milky discharge like I was pregnant. Slightly embarrassing when you wake up and your tshirt is stuck to your chest lol. That's the only thing I can think of, sorry can't be of more help :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Anmlz- I friended you On fb :)

Allika- welcome!!! Can't wait to hear about your journey. We are an amazing group of women if I don't say so myself :)

Bubu- can't wait can't wait!!!!!!!!!!

Swepa- that's amazing girl so happy for you!!!

Stinas- so excited! Text me tomorrow! Miss u!

Kathy- I love how the ONE day you'll be by me I'm in a damn wedding. This is the wedding I've been dreading for those of you that remember... Ugh
Hi everyone else xoxo!!!


----------



## bubumaci

Morning ladies ... Getting, I will be driving in in about an hour or so. I really am scared of today's results... My temperature is still yo-yo-ing away ... didn't even have the early morning "aching-boobs" wake up this morning ... They are still aching away, but hmmmm... Oh well, nothing I can do about it, other than get it over with and see what the results are in the portal early afternoon.

Getting a wax and a facial this evening, so I will just try to look forward to that... :)


----------



## GettingBroody

Good luck Bubu!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## bubumaci

Thanks ... back home now - should have the results in about 3,5 hours. It's not even hot today, but I can't stop perspiring... Hope that's a good sign :D


----------



## sekky

Praying to hear a good result Bubu.


----------



## bubumaci

Me too, Sekky, me too. She had real trouble drawing my blood today :( In the end she gave up and said it's enough. Going to have a nice bruise there...

Bit confused about conflicting statements. I had asked one doctor (when I knew I would be getting HCG shots on the day of ER and of transfer and would have to inject LH day after transfer) whether it could cause a false positive. She said no. The nurse who drew the blood today said yes. I am so praying that it wasn't a false positive on Saturday. I would be so heartbroken! ...

Well, whatever the outcome, it's out of my hands.


----------



## sekky

So praying the nurse is wrong and this is it for you. You deserve this as a consolation with all you ve been through.


----------



## Jenn76

Allika: Welcome! :hi: I was on Bravelle and Menopur. I didn't really have any side effects from the meds besides bloating and a bit of weight gain which is normal. I got my BFP first try. My clinic uses it for everyone and they have a high success rate. Good Luck! 

Angie: Nice looking bump!! :thumbup:

Sekky: Yeah for getting started again!!! 

Stinas: So excited for you!!!!!!! 

Honey: Yeah glad you are getting started too! How are you feeling now is the OHSS gone?

Swepakepa: Wow great number!!! Can't wait to hear about your scan.... Maybe twins!!!!

Bubu: Everything crossed for you today! Praying your number goes up!!! 

AFM: Today Emma starts physio for her torticollis. Chiro didn't work so we are out of options. I'm praying they can help fix this without her needing a helmet or something else.


----------



## bubumaci

Well... I just don't know what to think :( :( Unfortunately, the clinic is closed right now - I will be calling them after their lunch break.

Here is a picture of my numbers. The HCG has gone down a teeny bit (from 7,1 to 6,8) - so I guess that means ... no baby. I have to have another blood test on Friday. They say, so they can determine what is going on. :( :( I have to stop all medication. ...

I do need them to explain to me what is going on. I know that the numbers can't be good. Perhaps we were pregnant for the briefest of moments and now aren't any more. 

Anyway... I am no longer on :cloud9: and on the verge of giving up hope.
 



Attached Files:







2. Bluttest August.jpg
File size: 54.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## MoBaby

Bubu :( I'm sooo sorry!! You have the one frostie left right? Maybe see about transferring it? Dont give up hope! I'm so sorry again :(


----------



## Allika

I am so very sorry Bubu! Since it only went down a little bit it definitely is not left over from the trigger shot. So you were pregnant or at least the egg did start to implant.
This journey is such a roller coaster and causes so many emotions...
What did your lining look like this time? Trying to hunt for causes why implantation didnt succeed...


----------



## Lindsay18

Bubu- no!!! I'm so sorry!!! You need some answers! I know it's so discouraging but please don't give up!!!


----------



## Stinas

Bubu - I'm sorry !! I hope you can get some answers!!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

I'm just checking in and trying to catch up from the past few days. Bubu... I am SO sorry!!!


----------



## sekky

Am so sorry Bubu. Short of words


----------



## bubumaci

I have to go for the third blood test to exclude an ectopic pregnancy. It should be below 5 by then. I guess we were ever so briefly pregnant - but even that was taken from me. For a few days I was so happy.

Yes Mo - we still have the frozen one from February. I don't think my doctor would want to transfer just one - he probably would want to do another stimming cycle ... Guess we have to have another appointment with him - but right now... :( :cry:

Guess I still take the lead for the most operations (4) and most transfers (7 transfers + 16 embryos) - and still unsuccessful in the group... shouldn't that be telling me something?

@ Allika - my lining is always very good... In the past, the embryo development was suboptimal, but this time it really was perfect.


----------



## Swepakepa3

Sorry bubu..... :(


----------



## never2late70

Andrea: I have absolutely no words. I'm stunned. I am so sorry.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

I'm so so sorry Bubu.....my heart is in a million pieces. Please do not give up...I know it's so much easier said than done but you are such a strong lady <3 xoxoxoxoxo ((hugs))


----------



## Jenn76

Bubu: My heart is breaking for you. I am praying that there is still some hope. :hugs: :hugs: It's just not fair for someone to have to go through this. I hope you can get some answers from your doctor. There has to be some more testing they can do, it just doesn't make sense. :growlmad:


----------



## never2late70

Jenn: I hope you can find a solution soon. Poor girl. Is she in any discomfort or pain from it? :nope::hugs:


----------



## almosthere

Bubu I am hoping you get answers soon...hugs to you and dh


----------



## GettingBroody

Bubu - I am so so sorry, can only imagine how you are feeling... Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## anmlz86

Oh Bubu I'm so sorry. I hope you can definitely get some answers that will help.

Lindsay- got your friend request! Cute shark! :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Lol Anmlz thanks:)


----------



## Stinas

bubu - Please dont give up! Your strong...and somehow someway you will get your forever baby!!! 


Went to doc today.....Transfer is now wed the 21st!!! I start PIO on friday, doxy & medorol(sp?) on sat....and I go back in for bloods on sunday.....then transfer on wed! Super excited! I need to call back thursday about my thyroid....she said if it went up from last time she will have to cancel the FET, which is understandable.....but she says since I changed my meds I should be ok....better safe than sorry. She also wants me to take 81mg of aspirin starting day after transfer until beta....then if positive, I will take daily throughout pregnancy. Wonder why??? Did anyone do this?


----------



## never2late70

Wahoo! I am on aspirin too. Its a blood thinner. Helps prevents clotting :thumbup:


----------



## anmlz86

Hello ladies! 

Stinas, super exciting! Hope everything goes well until next Wed for you!

Had my follow up appt today with the doc. He said he started me on the lower end of the lupron level protocol due to my age, and he really didn't have anything other to compare it to. But seeing how my ovaries responded, he said my ovaries are acting older than they should. My peak E2 was only 1315 this first cycle. He said the range he uses for a mature follicle is 250-300. So our next plan of action is to increase my level protocol, I won't find out to what until the cycle starts. I was told that I'll probably be placed on the October cycle since I'm supposed to call when my next period starts. So here's hoping this new protocol does the trick!


----------



## MoBaby

stinas that is exciting!! you will be getting pupo when I get my ultrasound!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Stinas I am also on aspirin. My on said she wants me to take it until I'm 36 weeks.

Anml... I'm glad the dr has an idea of what they are going to try next!

Hi everyone!! I hope you all are well. I will be home from my trip Sunday night. I LOVE being at the beach!!


----------



## azlissie

Bubu, I am so incredibly sorry. It just doesn't make sense to me that it hasn't worked for you yet. I wish I had a magic wand so I could help all the ladies here who are still trying. 

Stinas, best of luck for your fet - I hope your thyroid levels are good. Will you be putting back two again?

Anmlz, I hope a different protocol works a little better for you. 

Mo I can't wait to hear about your scan next week!

Hello to everyone else!


----------



## Stinas

anmlz86 - That was fast wtf apt!!! Im glad you and your doc have a plan!! Its always nice knowing whats next after a failed cycle! Good luck in oct!!!

BOMO - What kind are you on? I went out and bought Bayer 81mg orange flavored one? Is that ok? They were the only ones that said 81mg. 

azlissie - Yes, we do plan on putting two back again. I actually wanted to just put all 3 back, but doc said no lol Plus Im a bit scared of triplets. lol


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

That's exactly what my RE had me start taking and ob wants me to continue taking. I take a baby aspirin, fish oil, prenatal, vitamin d and vitamin b everyday.


----------



## Stinas

ok good.....I take vitamin d & one a day prenatal daily. She said to start the aspirin day after transfer.


----------



## michelle01

Hi everyone! Sorry been MIA; we got home yesterday and been trying to adjust to a schedule. It's been a little rough with a newborn and toddler but we will get there.

Bubu- it's just not fair; hoping that maybe some hcg left your system from the trigger shot and you have a little bean nestled in their ;)

Great number swepa!

Such cute pic Jenn; they are getting so big. 

Enjoy the beach bomo :)

Will update more tomorrow; Dylan is sleeping so gonna eat while I can :)


----------



## sekky

Dylan is gorgeous Michelle.

Stinas yay for FET date. Fx this ones stick and stays for 36-40 weeks


----------



## never2late70

Stinas: Yay for a transfer date! :happydance: I take a Bayer 81mg aspirin, folic acid, Vit-D3 and Prenatal. I'm not sure if I have to take the aspirin the whole time or not. I better ask. :thumbup:

BOMO: So jealous of your beautiful water vacations :winkwink:

AZ: Dawson is looking great. How are you feeling? When do you have to go back to school? :hugs:

Sekky and Anmlz: I'm glad you guys have another plan in action. :thumbup:

Michelle: Rest as much as you can. How is hubby doing with the new baby?

MrsC: Congrats again on the new house. So exciting. We're moving into a new house in Novemeber, only I am a renter for life :haha:

Jenn: Let us know how Emma's appt goes. :hugs:

Mo: When is your official scan? So exciting. 

Chells and Honey: Glad to see you both are doing well. 

Almost: Hows baby Liam? He is a doll. That name is in the running for our baby too <3

Lindsay: Those pictures you post are just too much! He is a doll. In a swing, getting a haircut, eating cereal I just love him <3

Question: Are any of you breast feeding? Did you try and stop or are any of you doing both? I honestly don't think I am going to be able to do it and I am feeling a tad bit guilty about it. :nope:

So today "Herm" is 10 weeks :haha: 2 more weeks until we reach our next milestone :happydance: My labs for genetic tests, downs and what not is Tuesday and then the following Tuesday is the Ultrascreen. So happy to be seeing my baby twice in one week 27th and 30th :winkwink:

Well work is dead because two of my 3 Physicians are out of town. Twiddles fingers..Makes the days drag Blah

Happy hump day!
~Angie


----------



## never2late70

Andrea: I can't quit thinking about you love. I just can't make any sense of this for you. Please don't give up. :hugs:


----------



## sekky

Well mine is no longer a plan. Am cycling already. On BCP now to start down reg tomorrow


----------



## Jenn76

never2late70 said:


> Jenn: I hope you can find a solution soon. Poor girl. Is she in any discomfort or pain from it? :nope::hugs:

Appointment went well! Thankfully we don't have to go to physio every week just at home exercises and follow up in a month. She's not in pain just reduced muscle tone in one side of her neck. 

Happy 10 weeks!!! I fed breast milk until 3 months and then switched to formula. Neither baby latched so I pumped and I found they were better on formula tummy wise. Less spitting up and tummy pains. 




Stinas said:


> bubu - Please dont give up! Your strong...and somehow someway you will get your forever baby!!!
> 
> 
> Went to doc today.....Transfer is now wed the 21st!!! I start PIO on friday, doxy & medorol(sp?) on sat....and I go back in for bloods on sunday.....then transfer on wed! Super excited! I need to call back thursday about my thyroid....she said if it went up from last time she will have to cancel the FET, which is understandable.....but she says since I changed my meds I should be ok....better safe than sorry. She also wants me to take 81mg of aspirin starting day after transfer until beta....then if positive, I will take daily throughout pregnancy. Wonder why??? Did anyone do this?

Yeah for getting a date!! This will be your time. I was on baby aspirin from CD1 until 13 weeks or pregnancy. I'm not sure why but apparently it is good for you. 



anmlz86 said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Stinas, super exciting! Hope everything goes well until next Wed for you!
> 
> Had my follow up appt today with the doc. He said he started me on the lower end of the lupron level protocol due to my age, and he really didn't have anything other to compare it to. But seeing how my ovaries responded, he said my ovaries are acting older than they should. My peak E2 was only 1315 this first cycle. He said the range he uses for a mature follicle is 250-300. So our next plan of action is to increase my level protocol, I won't find out to what until the cycle starts. I was told that I'll probably be placed on the October cycle since I'm supposed to call when my next period starts. So here's hoping this new protocol does the trick!

Sounds like you will have a better cycle next time. October is not far off, crazy how time flies. You will be PUPO again in no time!!!



michelle01 said:


> Hi everyone! Sorry been MIA; we got home yesterday and been trying to adjust to a schedule. It's been a little rough with a newborn and toddler but we will get there.
> 
> Bubu- it's just not fair; hoping that maybe some hcg left your system from the trigger shot and you have a little bean nestled in their ;)
> 
> Great number swepa!
> 
> Such cute pic Jenn; they are getting so big.
> 
> Enjoy the beach bomo :)
> 
> Will update more tomorrow; Dylan is sleeping so gonna eat while I can :)

Yeah for getting home!! I can imagine you have your hands full. Dylan is adorable. How is Tyler doing with being a big brother?



sekky said:


> Well mine is no longer a plan. Am cycling already. On BCP now to start down reg tomorrow

Congrats on starting down reg!! Wishing you the best of luck with this cycle. 

MrsC: Congrats on closing on the house. I hope you are getting settled in.


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn- that's awesome! Good news!

Sekky- yay! Keep us updated!

Anmlz- glad there's a plan in place!

Stinas- I'm so thrilled. Can't wait to hear about everything. Let me know if you have time to do something next week! 

Angie- thanks:) I BF for 6 weeks. I understand the guilt you feel. I felt so guilty stopping. I pumped though because Reiken is a little piraña!!! But I couldn't keep up supply and demand. I always alternated feelings though. 1 BM 1 formula from birth so he would be used to both. So switching was simple then. Do what's best for you. Happy mommy happy baby. I also was able to spend more time with him since I wasn't pumping:) 

Michelle- Dylan is gorgeous!!!

Hi everyone else!!! So I'm taking Reiken to Florida sept 5 to visit my aunt and cousins. Nervous. Flying alone with him. Fingers crossed.


----------



## MrsC8776

Hey ladies! Sorry for not being here for a few days. I don't really have internet yet except on my phone and its really hard to keep up. I'll finally have cable and internet tomorrow so I'll do the full catch up then. 

Bubu I'm really really sorry that the second beta wasn't a higher number. Something had to work for you and I know it will. :hugs:


----------



## Lindsay18

Mrs - YAY for moving!!! Congrats again!


----------



## michelle01

Congrats on moving MrsC :) I am sure you are super busy, I mean, twins, moving, unpacking and doing it by yourself ;)

Jenn - Tyler is actually doing better then expected!! I am getting some jealousy from him, but I have spent a lot of time with him when Dylan sleeps, so he is still getting a ton of one-on-one time with me. And he is so sweet around Dylan, kissing him, tries to calm him down when he cries!

Lindsay - Flying won't be that bad; I have taken Tyler every year to Arizona to visit family since he was born. The worst one was when he was just crawling and wanted out of the seat and would fidget/kick and the people in front of me would get mad. Otherwise as an infant, easy! I always gave Tyler some benedryl to help him sleep ;) And give him a bottle during take off, to help with his ears popping.

Angie - Brian is doing great with Dylan; he is a proud daddy! How are you feeling? So I am trying to breastfeed; was so afraid it wouldn't work, they actually had me start while in recovery. He did GREAT at the hospital; he latched, ate, etc.... Now that he is underweight, they had me start supplementing formula. And then the last day at the hospital, he didn't want to latch anymore; he started fighting it, crying. It was so frustrating for me/him, so they had me start pumping and then would try the breast, then feed the pumped milk, and then formula. So now I am pumping, giving him that and formula. I have found he is spitting up some, so I wonder if it is what Lindsay experienced with the BM giving him an upset tummy?

Things are calming down a bit here; however I am feeling sleep deprived! Last night Dylan was up every hour and then I got 2 hours of sleep. He is doing good otherwise, and really is a good baby. It isn't as easy with having a toddler and a baby; when it was just Tyler as a baby it was so easy to take naps and rest. Now I cannot do that, if Dylan is sleeping and Tyler is up, I am up. I will be updating my journal soon and add some pictures :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Sorry for sleep issues Michelle!!!

Thanks for the tip! Benadryl is ok this young?


----------



## GettingBroody

Michelle - so glad ye're settling in well! I imagine it is a very different experience when there's another child to look after as well!

Jenn - that's great news about Emma, good luck with the exercises!

Lindsay - I know how you feel! I'm going on hols to Spain with my parents and Fia at the end of September but they'll be going a week before me so I'll be flying on my own too...

Never - I pumped when Fia was in the Neo and as soon as she was old enough we started having both bf and bottle with ebm along with her tube feeds. In the few days before she came home she was on all bf when I was there and bottles if I wasn't. We are still bf'ing now and it's been great. I guess we're just lucky - she has a good latch and it really has been easy right from the start. Our situation was probably a bit different to normal though because by the time she was ready to feed I had already been pumping for a few weeks so my milk was well established. Also for the first few weeks of her trying regular feeds she was still getting her milk via tube as well (after being allowed to bf for a while) so there was no frustration due to hunger and no urgency for her to figure it out immediately. I think it probably took the pressure off. Also even though she did bruise me a bit the first few times, because there was such long gaps between the bfs (24 hrs or more) I had plenty of time to recover before she tried again so I had none of the cracked nipples I hear people talking about, sounds so sore!! If you do decide to bf I hope it works well for you, it really is so convenient not to be messing with bottles etc plus while Fia is still small I can pretty much just hold her with one hand and then go about my business and do what I like! If you decide to ff then that'll be absolutely fine too but don't be too scared by any bf'ing horror stories you might hear - you don't know how something will work for you until you try it!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Getting- are you doing anything special for the flight? How long of a flight is that for you?!


----------



## GettingBroody

It'll be about 2 and half hours... No nothing planned, hoping the vibrations will send her to sleep! You? Just hope she doesn't gush up all her milk, that'd be awkward in such a small space!! She'd destroy the place!


----------



## bubumaci

Today's blood test confirmed the chemical pregnancy. So nice to finally get pregnant, only to promptly miscarry... guess whoever is up there is enjoying taking lives from me this year *cynical tone* ... I always believe that everything that happens has a reason, a purpose - bit stumped for reasons this year, I must admit.


----------



## Lindsay18

Bubu- sending you lots of love. There is a reason for everything. It just wasn't time but you'll never understand why. It will make you love your forever baby that much more.


----------



## Lindsay18

Getting- feeding on the way up and way down to help with ears. I'd rather him puke then poop!!! It's soooooooo smelly and usually comes out of his diaper if not changed immediately. I'm unbelievably nervous about that.


----------



## bubumaci

I guess the worst thing about this is, that I am coming to the realisation, that it is all my fault! The doctor didn't want to do a fresh transfer, because of my progesterone levels. He said that it might mean that the lining is not optimal for implantation... and I didn't want to wait. It is my fault, we finally had perfect embryos for transfer - and it is my fault that they are now gone. I am completely and utterly crushed.


----------



## MoBaby

Bubu it's not your fault and please don't blame yourself! You don't know what happened with the embryos or why they failed. I've had 2 chems and the situation was fine. Soo sorry about the results :(


----------



## Jenn76

Bubu: Don't blame yourself like Mo said you don't know why they didn't implant. Had you opted to wait to transfer it still could have failed and you would have second guessed freezing them. I'm so sorry that this wasn't your time. :hugs: I really hope you don't give up, your forever baby is waiting for you.


----------



## never2late70

BUBU: I am so sorry, but it is not your fault. One day at a time... <3


----------



## Stinas

MrsC - Yay for moving!! :happydance::happydance:

Michelle - Welcome home!!

Lindsay - Yes!!! I feel awful for not coming down there yet!!! I think im off mon-thurs......ill figure something out! lol

bubu - im sorry!!! It really sucks to get so far and have it taken away even faster! Do you have any :cold: ? Its not your fault!!!! You cant blame yourself! This process is hard enough on us, dont make it worse by doing that! 



PIO day one COMPLETE! :happydance::happydance:
Tom I start the doxy and Mederol. I bought one of those pill organizers lol I figured I would need it until im done with the doxy and med. The aspirin, doxy, med, estrogen, prenatal and vit d....its like 9 pills a day lol OMG


----------



## Jenn76

Yeah Stinas!!! Congrats on starting.


----------



## sekky

Hi hi.anyone home?


----------



## MoBaby

Hi sekky!


----------



## Jenn76

It's been crazy quite in here! How is everyone? Anything new and exciting going on????


----------



## MoBaby

U/s for me wed at 730 am us eastern time


----------



## sekky

MoBaby said:


> U/s for me wed at 730 am us eastern time

Looking forward to this:winkwink:


----------



## MoBaby

I'm very scared lol!


----------



## never2late70

I get to stop PIO injections! :happydance:


----------



## Jenn76

Everything crossed for you Mo! I'm sure your little bean is growing right on schedule. Can't wait to see a new pic!

Yeah Angie!!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Yay Mo and Angie!!!

Taking Reiken to the zoo tomorrow with 2 moms and their babies from BnB (they don't come on anymore) and a couple others. Excited!!!


----------



## Jenn76

Sounds like fun Lindsay!


----------



## never2late70

Mo: Why are you scared? Haven't you given yourself like 3 scans already?:haha: I'm lookiing forward to your report!

Lindsay sound so fun.

Hi Jenn! Hi Sekky!


----------



## Stinas

Mo - Ill be thinking of you!!! yay!! I do FET on wed too!!! :happydance:

Angie - :happydance::happydance: Hearing that you dont have to do them anymore is great!!!

Lindsay - That sounds like a blast!!


Wed is FET day!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## never2late70

Stinas that is amazing! :happydance:


----------



## never2late70

Spoke to the nurse this morning, but my actual Dr just called and said I can stop ALL of the medications aside from my thyroid, prenatal and folic acid and the 81mg of aspirin she wants me to take through out the pregnancy. I am so freaking happy, but also scared..:shrug:


----------



## Stinas

Angie - dont be scared....stopping the pio feels great lol You wont be able to tell difference anyways and im sure they will bring you in for bloods to see how your levels are anyways. They had me go to every other day for a while...then I was going to stop after a week or two, but didnt make it that far.....nothing to do with the PIO though.


----------



## MoBaby

Just 2 but last was 5w6d.... 

Scared b/c of my history :(

Stinas!!! Soo excited!!! Yay!


----------



## never2late70

Mo: I'm sorry..Things will be fine!:thumbup:


----------



## Jenn76

Yeah Stinas! Wednesday is sooooo close. Everything crossed for you. How many are you transferring?


----------



## Stinas

Mo - Think positive! Im scared out of my mind too...but it is what it is! Plus when was the last scan you did yourself?

Jenn - I am going to transfer two. I have 3 :cold: but doc does not want to transfer all.


----------



## michelle01

Stinas - good luck Wednesday!

Mo - thinking about you xoxox 

Lindsay - I had no issues giving Tyler benedryl at a young age. I just gave him a small amount. And how was the zoo? My sister is here visiting and took all her kids and Tyler to the zoo; I wanted to go but I am in no shape to walk around. 

Hope everyone else is good!

I am still not getting much sleep so it's been hard lately. My family is also here so it's been nice but a little more stressful entertaining. We had Dylan's baptism Sunday too so that day was so crazy! And last night my BIL put in three fans for us that I have been waiting for a long time to get done...so happy they are in !


----------



## almosthere

Gl stinas! 

Michelle I hope things calm down for you and that you get some sleep!

baptism for liam sunday...cant beleive it...then I have to go back to work next monday full time

hope all are well...back to breastfeeding the baby haha!:holly:


----------



## Lindsay18

Hey Michelle! Glad you're doing well!! Going to the zoo today. Supposed to be a hot one. Oh boy lol!!!


----------



## honeycheeks

I started stimming today. I have been very nervous the past week or so. I had a massive panic attack a couple of days ago. I have been dancing on my nerves all the time. Trying to all I can to calm down and take it easy. I am prone to anxiety, and it sometimes hits me pretty hard. I havent't been on bnb a lot, as it shoots up my anxiety to greater levels. But I am still thinking of you ladies and the little bubs. 
My OHSS symptoms from last cycle have calmed down, but I am at high risk of getting it again. So I am stimming on 100 IU and 50 IU of Puregon on alternate days. Going back for blood work after 6 days of stimming.

Stinas - good luck for transfer


----------



## bubumaci

Good luck for your transfer tomorrow Stinas! :flower:

Mo - you will have a wonderful scan tomorrow, I am sure! :flower:

Honey - good luck with the stimming. No doubt your doctors will take care that you don't overstimulate this time! :flower:


----------



## sekky

bubumaci said:


> Good luck for your transfer tomorrow Stinas! :flower:
> 
> Mo - you will have a wonderful scan tomorrow, I am sure! :flower:
> 
> Honey - good luck with the stimming. No doubt your doctors will take care that you don't overstimulate this time! :flower:

So good to hear from you Bubu. How are you doing?


----------



## bubumaci

Hi Sekky ... I'm "doing" ... just getting on with things. Trying to see things positively, like - I lost this baby (or what was becoming a baby) because something was wrong with the embryo ... and that now my body has ever so briefly experienced pregnancy, that perhaps it will be easier in the future. Trying to be positive. Even though the rational side of me knows how our embryos have developed so far and what the likelihood is. I mean ... 60 retrieved eggs, 50 ripe, 37 fertilised and of that *one* expanding blast and 3 beginning blasts (day 5) and two day 6 blasts that were frozen ... one frostie left. Not exactly rosy looking - which is why I was so happy to finally have something decent to transfer.

Feeling cynical in general and fighting hard not to lose my faith and belief, that I will be a Mother. Sometimes I just think it is perhaps not meant to be, no matter how strong my desire for it.

Even though people don't mean it nastily and say it supportively, it really gets to me when I hear that I will love my forever baby all the more for it ... Really? Does anyone honestly believe that I would have loved a baby any less, if it had worked on the first-seventh tries? Or any of you, where it worked first try and you already have your little wonder / wonders in your arms ... do you think, if the first try, or perhaps the second try, or even the third or fourth or X-try hadn't worked and then suddenly it works ... do you think that then you would love the baby more than the one your are holding in your arms?

... so as you can see... cynical.

And I just read on facebook something that made me soooo sad. An ex-colleague of mine, who is just two years older than me (so 40) has just lost her husband because of an unknown heart disease. He leaves behind his wife and two children, aged 11 and 9. Just makes me question so much, when I read of such tragedies. Losing my Grandmother was just a question of time and I am OK with it. Losing my Mother - she was 70, I guess it is "acceptable", even though I miss her more than words can say and still haven't got the shock out of my system. When it was clear that the pregnancy wasn't intact ... I couldn't turn to her and that was so hard. But then I try to look at things in perspective and losing these two people ... is still "OK" .. it is not OK for a 40 year old woman to lose her husband, for her two children to lose their Father ...

I do believe in "something" - some call him God, some Allah, some have other names for him ... Not really sure what to think at the moment.


----------



## never2late70

BUBU: You're hurt. You're in pain, and the big fat "why me" is torturing your soul. I'm sure she did not mean you would love your forever baby any less than you would have loved your first transferred baby :nope: When someone goes through so much in such a small amount of time, it is very difficult for outsiders to find the "right" words. No one has been through the same experiences exactly, but I know 100% that all of our hearts ache for you, and we all wonder "why" as well. :cry:

Have you thought maybe taking a small get away? Somewhere quiet. Relaxing with no phones or TV or internet. I feel like you need a break from people from situations. Time to heal if even just a little from all that you have been through. I care about you. I know those are only words from a stranger thousands of miles away, but I honestly do. :hugs:

I pray you find comfort. Strength. Healing and answers.
<3 Angie


----------



## Jenn76

Bubu: :cry: :hugs: I'm so sorry that you are going through this. You have been a rock through all of this and always remained positive. You deserve answers. I really hope you don't give up on being a mommy. Are there any other clinics you can get a second opinion from? I know you like your clinic but it might be worth a try. I know a girl who had 5 failed IVF's from one clinic, all fresh cycles with no frosties, then switched clinics a totally different protocol and got her BFP. She had a much better response from the meds at the new clinic.


----------



## Jenn76

honeycheeks said:


> I started stimming today. I have been very nervous the past week or so. I had a massive panic attack a couple of days ago. I have been dancing on my nerves all the time. Trying to all I can to calm down and take it easy. I am prone to anxiety, and it sometimes hits me pretty hard. I havent't been on bnb a lot, as it shoots up my anxiety to greater levels. But I am still thinking of you ladies and the little bubs.
> My OHSS symptoms from last cycle have calmed down, but I am at high risk of getting it again. So I am stimming on 100 IU and 50 IU of Puregon on alternate days. Going back for blood work after 6 days of stimming.
> 
> Stinas - good luck for transfer

Good Luck Honey!


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies, hope everyone is doing well. Just wanted to pop in and say hi. My munchkins are 7 1/2 months already!!! For everyone that achieved their BFP congrats and for those who haven't don't give up hope! MIRACLES DO HAPPEN!!! I have 2 of them!!! I will post a pic of the munchkins later!


----------



## bubumaci

Jenn - I guess there would be other clinics ... actually, I really do like our doctor. Didn't like the first doctor. Our clinic is the best in Europe and it is not a question of my responding badly to the meds - the egg retrievals prove, that I respond well. In fact for the last ER, the doctor put me on a completely different protocol (Fischer Scheme it was called). We just have crappy sperm and probably not the best quality eggs any more - that's all. Changing clinics won't change that fact. And mine haven't all been fresh cycles, I have had three fresh and four FETs. Sometimes, there just aren't any answers as to why it works quickly with some and why for others it either takes a while or doesn't work at all.

Haj - I had been wondering about how you and Drs are doing - haven't been on here for a while. Looking forward to seeing pictures of your munchkins. My ... you are very pregnant in your ticker ;)


----------



## MoBaby

hey Haj! Good to hear from you! I think you need ot take the ticker down now lol :) I am glad the babies are doing well! 7.5 months! That just flew by!!


----------



## sekky

Bubu I have no words to comfort you with because I don't think I have your strength.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## never2late70

Hi Haj! :flower:

New picture of baby in my journal <3


----------



## Lindsay18

Bubu- that comment was obviously directed to me. I didn't mean it the way you're taking it. I have done nothing but be there for you in any possible way that I can seeing as I'm a continent away. I consider you a friend and would never want to hurt your feelings. Of course I didn't mean that you wouldn't love this baby as much. I just meant it really makes you appreciate what you have when you finally have it. Which you will! Love you, girl.


----------



## Jenn76

Bubu: I'm sorry. :( I really hope this will work next time. I think we all go into this assuming it will be easier. I'm sure everyone here thought all they had to do was stop birth control and they would get pregnant as I thought myself. And of course we all go into IVF praying and hoping it will work the first time. I consider myself very lucky. Your situation just sucks! Nobody should have to go through 7 transfers without success. I do think that you are making progress. Your last cycle was the best one yet and since you said it was a new protocol maybe it just needs a little tweaking to get your beans to implant. :hugs:


----------



## michelle01

Hi Haj!! So good to see you on here again ;) Hope you are doing good and cannot believe your babies are now 7.5 months old! Cannot wait to see pictures!

Bubu - BIG :hug: I am so sorry you are hurting so much! Wish I could give you a big hug!!!


----------



## bubumaci

I know Linds - that's what I mean when I say super cynical :hugs: I didn't mean to be mean, if that is how it came across :(

To be honest, I am not sure that the meds will change the outcome of how embryos develop? I mean, our stimming results have been good, apart from the last try, our fertilisation statistics have been really good ... the quality of the embryos just isn't. And whether that is down to bad sperm quality or bad egg quality ... the doctors just don't know. It is, after all, a science influencing nature - and some things in nature aren't yet fully clear to us.

But you are right - we have made progress in that we have seen that 1 in 37 fertilised eggs can make it to an expanding blast (which is better than 0) on day 5. And we have seen that clearly it can hatch because it started implanting... I'm just not sure that I can take another 7 tries - not physically, not mentally and not financially. We are getting no financial support on this and it is all out of our own pockets. And mentally ... I really had hopes that having lost Granny and Mama that perhaps something would be given back to me. But I guess it just wasn't meant to be this time round. 

DH finally made a new appointment to see our doctor. He is fully booked for two weeks and then on a week of vacation. So September 9th is our next appointment. I guess theoretically, we could go for it, but I want to be able to concentrate on Quarter End and DH has a romantic weekend away booked for the last weekend in September (birthday present) - looking at my cycle could well be ER weekend if we stim in September. October we could have done, but we will be going to Florida beginning of November and I am too worried that ER could fall into that time ... so I guess it will be towards the middle of November that we will be able to go again. And if it works it works and if not, then I will just have to believe that 2013 is cursed for me and perhaps 2014 will be better ... Not quite sure when I will reach the point that I just can't go on anymore - the doctor is still convinced we will get there and I would regret it forever, if I didn't keep trying - but it is seriously playing on my sanity. 

And does anyone have a rational explanation for this: I really am happy for any announcements of pregnancy. My colleague (mid-twenties and married last year) told me the other day (after learning that we lost what only just got here) that she is going on 3 months pregnant. Well actually, she said she had something to tell me but didn't now know if it was good to tell me. I promptly congratulated her :) Really am thrilled for her. I am thrilled for all the successes on here. So can someone explain to me, why I am so hateful of my BIL's wife, that after only a couple of months of trying, that she got pregnant and they are expecting their son at the end of November? Is it because they are giving my PIL the first grandchild? Is it because she moaned to me about trying and not having the nerve to try any more after only a few months - and then promptly had success? Why am I getting more and more allergic to her and almost feeling like I am hating her? I am normally loving and kind to everyone (sorry Lindsay that I took what you said so badly) ... I hate having these negative feelings - but really, I feel if she says one more thing...

When I told the family that my Mother was deadly ill, we came back to our place and she said "yes, I am really scared of my Mother getting ill" ... we talked about our treatment - she started talking about a lesbian couple, where the one who has been doing IUI isn't having any success and so the other one is going to try .... I can almost imagine if I were to tell her that we briefly got pregnant and then had an early miscarriage, that she would say "yes, I was so scared of that too" ... and if she were to, I think I would explode. I don't like feeling this way, but I have nights when I imagine really screaming at her, directing all my pain at her (even though it's not her fault) ... why? I don't get it? :cry:


----------



## MoBaby

Ultrasound this morning. After 6 transfers (3 fresh 3 frozen), 10 blasts, 56+ embryos we finally have a viable baby!!!!!! Measures spot on @7w4d and heart rate is 154bpm! Pic later!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Bubu- I totally understand. Love u!
I'm thinking you're so much more negative to her because she is IN your family. Other members of YOUR family are affected by her having this child and its right in your face (she makes sure of it). Don't point your focus at your feelings toward her. Let them happen. Focus on you and DH and your steps forward. Let all of your feelings happen as they are real and organic. You don't always have to be happy for everyone. Maybe distance yourself and take the time YOU need. Xoxo


----------



## bubumaci

Oh Mo, that is wonderful news :hugs::flower::kiss: ... can't wait to see your piccie!!! :happydance:


----------



## Allika

@bubu: some people listen to listen and some people listen to reply. Sounds like your sister in law is the second type and doesn't know when to keep her mouth shut.

Of course trying for 3 months is not the same as trying for years with IVF. The commitment and involvement is a whole lot different, but she won't get it! Maybe you should show her your calendar or invite her over while you give yourself the shots!


But in the end as much as I understand you and wish you could just yell at her and make her realize how ridiculous her comparisons are , at the end of the day jealousy is an ugly thing and you won't feel better by making her feel worse.

You need a plan. An agenda. You need to attack it full force or change directions. The last protocol worked for you!!!!!!!! Lets do this one exactly the same way again. 2013 sucked so far, lets finish with a bang!!! fight, show your teeth!! So what it took you 7 rounds the next one is it and you won't go down without kicking some butt! Waiting until 2014? I say, jump right back in, be your own advocate and get that baby! You are closer than ever before....


----------



## MoBaby

Bubu I'm so sorry for what you have been through/ going through. This journey sucks and for us who have had multiple failed cycles chemicals and miscarriages makes it that much harder. This was out last try. Our last frosties. I'm proof that this does work and sometimes it takes persistence. Everything I've been through will be worth it come April when im holding this little one. :hugs:


----------



## bubumaci

Thank you girls :hugs:

It's weird - Lindsay. My Father and his wife adopted two girls when I was 18 (I had been sent to live with my Mother when I was 14 going on 15). The younger had her first daughter from one Father six years ago next month. Her second daughter from another Father in November last year. She has a messed up life and in the past, I have criticised (to my Father) a lot ... but when I see her with the girls, she is a great Mother and I told her this - because I believe in being fair and honest. DH doesn't get why it doesn't bother me nearly as much, as with my sister-in-law. And I adore her little ones! I guess you're right, it's not as much in my face.
Also - I really wanted to be able to make the "gift" to say to someone "you are going to be a Grandfather, Grandmother, Grandparents". Well - can't say it to my Dad. He already is. Won't be able to say it to PIL ... in November they will be ... and Mama died in May - so can't say it to her.
I know, in the great picture of things, it is not important... silly thing to upset me so much.

Mo ... I know you are right - and I know you have gone through hell and come back to look forward to holding your LO in April next year (ours would have been April too :) ) ... Deep down, I know you are all right!!

Allika - you made me grin. Of course we aren't going to wait for 2014 to try again ... But realistically, our next try will have to be mid-November once we are back from vacation. DH put a lot of love into organising our romantic weekend away, last weekend of September (the place belongs to a michelin star chef, who might even be there ... my heartthrob *grin*) - so I don't want to endanger that weekend, by it being when I might have to have ER if we go with the next cycle. And if I go with the following cycle, ER might be when we are on holiday to Florida ... I am OK with having a couple months break. After having a failed fresh cycle, it makes sense. Unless the doctor suggests thawing our singleton frosty for transfer - which we could do next month - I would like to give my body a couple of months. Hell, I am starting to look like a whale! With each cycle, I put weight on, but can't get it off *lol*

That was pretty much what I was yelling at my SIL in my "dreams" ... that she should just shut up. And I know you are right - making her feel bad would just make me feel even worse! It just gets to me that she is so superficial. She used to drink so much and every time she would say, we ought to get together bla bla bla ... and never, ever contacted me! And I hate that sort of behaviour. 2010 she quit and didn't work until autumn last year ... for about three months... didn't look for a job, got pregnant right away (so obviously not looking for one now) ...

Ahhhhh.... I hate feeling so negative and so angry and frustrated. For the few days before I knew I was pregnant and even the days before the sinking levels were confirmed - I felt so happy and so peaceful (and lloooooovved the aching boobs!! *lol*). Perhaps some of the anger is also part of the grieving process for Mama (and this LO)... I know that it comes at some point after denial - perhaps it is just another phase I am going through and that I have to go through to accept that she is gone... and I am just struggling with how to channel that anger and pain?

<3 to you all!


----------



## sekky

bubumaci said:


> Thank you girls :hugs:
> 
> It's weird - Lindsay. My Father and his wife adopted two girls when I was 18 (I had been sent to live with my Mother when I was 14 going on 15). The younger had her first daughter from one Father six years ago next month. Her second daughter from another Father in November last year. She has a messed up life and in the past, I have criticised (to my Father) a lot ... but when I see her with the girls, she is a great Mother and I told her this - because I believe in being fair and honest. DH doesn't get why it doesn't bother me nearly as much, as with my sister-in-law. And I adore her little ones! I guess you're right, it's not as much in my face.
> Also - I really wanted to be able to make the "gift" to say to someone "you are going to be a Grandfather, Grandmother, Grandparents". Well - can't say it to my Dad. He already is. Won't be able to say it to PIL ... in November they will be ... and Mama died in May - so can't say it to her.
> I know, in the great picture of things, it is not important... silly thing to upset me so much.
> 
> Mo ... I know you are right - and I know you have gone through hell and come back to look forward to holding your LO in April next year (ours would have been April too :) ) ... Deep down, I know you are all right!!
> 
> Allika - you made me grin. Of course we aren't going to wait for 2014 to try again ... But realistically, our next try will have to be mid-November once we are back from vacation. DH put a lot of love into organising our romantic weekend away, last weekend of September (the place belongs to a michelin star chef, who might even be there ... my heartthrob *grin*) - so I don't want to endanger that weekend, by it being when I might have to have ER if we go with the next cycle. And if I go with the following cycle, ER might be when we are on holiday to Florida ... I am OK with having a couple months break. After having a failed fresh cycle, it makes sense. Unless the doctor suggests thawing our singleton frosty for transfer - which we could do next month - I would like to give my body a couple of months. Hell, I am starting to look like a whale! With each cycle, I put weight on, but can't get it off *lol*
> 
> That was pretty much what I was yelling at my SIL in my "dreams" ... that she should just shut up. And I know you are right - making her feel bad would just make me feel even worse! It just gets to me that she is so superficial. She used to drink so much and every time she would say, we ought to get together bla bla bla ... and never, ever contacted me! And I hate that sort of behaviour. 2010 she quit and didn't work until autumn last year ... for about three months... didn't look for a job, got pregnant right away (so obviously not looking for one now) ...
> 
> Ahhhhh.... I hate feeling so negative and so angry and frustrated. For the few days before I knew I was pregnant and even the days before the sinking levels were confirmed - I felt so happy and so peaceful (and lloooooovved the aching boobs!! *lol*). Perhaps some of the anger is also part of the grieving process for Mama (and this LO)... I know that it comes at some point after denial - perhaps it is just another phase I am going through and that I have to go through to accept that she is gone... and I am just struggling with how to channel that anger and pain?
> 
> <3 to you all!

Good that your are taking time off. Will you be taking any vitamins/per-natals during your time off? I am on two different ones now(RE's recommendation )


----------



## bubumaci

Yes Sekky. I take CoQ10, Folic Acid, Magnesium, Vitamin D and Zink regularly. DH and I were taking something before the last try and I will ask for the prescription again when we see the doctor on September 9th. Folic Acid I have been taking for 3 years, CoQ10 and Vitamin D since last year and Zink I started taking just before the last try. A doctor I am friends with recommended taking Zink when we had our previous try in April, so I decided to get some this time around :)

What are you taking?


----------



## sekky

I and DH have been taking fertilaid since my BFN. Then I started pharmaton capsules last Thursday. I was also on ovaboost (self prescribed but i have stopped about 2 weeks ago) and vitamin e 400iu (dr prescribed for my last IUI).

Then have you been investigated for implantation issues? There is a lady on another thread i am on that has NK cells issues and she had a BFP when she was put on a treatment to deal with it. Though she lost the baby at about 7 weeks


----------



## bubumaci

Well, they have done all the tests and have said that I shouldn't have any implantation issues... As Jenn said, if we had frozen and then done Cryo and that hadn't worked, I would have probably questioned that ... as the doctor was initially against a fresh transfer, because my progesterone was higher than he would have liked 4 days before ER. He said that could be an indication, that my lining would not be optimal and the statistics said that with higher progesterone, there were lower success rates...


----------



## MoBaby

Here's the peanut!

https://i.imgur.com/sa6Gq9Et.jpg


----------



## bubumaci

Just love that lil mini-Mo bean :) <3 ... I wanted to look at a big picture, but couldn't :)


----------



## MoBaby

Here is bigger (I was afraid it would be too big from my iPhone)

Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/sa6Gq9El.jpg


----------



## bubumaci

Yeah - we like that big picture :D


----------



## sekky

Ok Bubu, the REs always knows best anyway

Mo so happy for you


----------



## GettingBroody

Mo - :wohoo: :yipee: :dance: Beautiful little baby!!!!!

Bubu - :hugs: Is there an acupuncturist near you who specialises in fertility? If so maybe you could go for sessions while you're waiting for your next round of ivf? It might be good to boost/balance your system after all the meds etc you've had in the last year... Your health insurance might cover it too. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## bubumaci

Getting - I think I will try that with the acupuncture. The doctor did tell my DH a couple of places, but he lost the names :( So I will ask for them again - a couple of months should do the trick, what do you think? (Provided I get an appointment right away)...


----------



## azlissie

Mo, that's a great scan! I am so excited for you 

Bubu, I think you have done an amazing job keeping a positive outlook and forging ahead, and I can totally understand why you're feeling so frustrated right now. It just doesn't make sense that we can put a man on the moon and invent crazy new technologies all the time but we can't get women pregnant. Have you asked your dr about trying a low dose steroid to help implantation? That's the only thing I did differently for my 8th round - I took 2.5mg of prednisone and voila. I never tested positive for NK cells or anything like that but I do have an autoimmune condition and I think my body was just fighting off the embryos.

Hello to everyone else! Hope you are all doing well.

Dawson had his first appointment with the plastic surgeon yesterday. The guy was very informative and willing to answer all of my questions, and I feel pretty confident that he'll do a great job and is a perfectionist. And logically, I know that fixing the cleft will greatly improve his quality of life and reduce the teasing/cruel comments from school mates, but there's this part of me that wishes it didn't have to be fixed. I just love his little face exactly like it is and I can't stand to think that I'll never see that exact same face again after his surgery. I have until October or early November to get myself mentally prepared but it's going to be really hard.
 



Attached Files:







Dawson-8weeks.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 26


----------



## Stinas

Bubu - im sorry your having to go through all these emotions with her. I dont blame you for feeling this way. Hopefully eventually with time it will change or heal. Try to avoid her as much as possible. You dont need people around you that stir that much emotion....regardless of it being intentional or not. 

Mo - Seeing that sonogram makes me super happy!!! Happy azoo auntie here!!! Beautiful!!

azlissie - Im glad you are comfortable with the surgeon. It will help his quality of life....even though he is already a super cutie!! Love the facebook pics!!!

Well ladies....i am officially PUPO!!!!!!!!!
Got two grade 3 embryos on board!!!


----------



## MoBaby

azo auntie with azo cousins soon!!! congrats!

az you baby is cute :) getting the surgery will be hard! but so worth it. Take lots of pictures between then and now :)


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Congrats on being PUPO Stinas <3


----------



## Lindsay18

Stinas- yay again!!! Need to say congrats on here too:)

Mo- so amazing!!!

Az- I totally understand that. That little face is all you've known. I understand why you're getting it done - especially what I see in the teaching world- kids are cruel. But I see why you would need to mentally prepare yourself. He is such a sweet, beautiful baby and nothing will change that. In the end it will be with it, but soak up all the time and memories you have with him now:) happy you found a dr to make this process even easier for you and Dawson! Xoxo


----------



## bubumaci

Stinas, congrats on being PUPO :) When do we hear the results of our next azoo baby/ies? :) :flower:

Dawson is just gorgeous and I am sure it will be tough for you to go through his surgery ... but you will love his little face after surgery just as much and it will be easier for him :hugs:


----------



## Jenn76

All day yesterday I thought it was Tuesday it wasn't until big brother came on at 9pm that I realized that it is Wednesday. :dohh: So I missed wishing Stinas and Mobaby good luck! Glad to hear all went well! Beautiful baby Mo! Congrats on being PUPO Stinas!! 

Azlissie: Dawson is adorable! I can imagine how tough it must be preparing for surgery. I lost it at the last vaccination appointment. I wish we could all be there in the waiting room with you. Did they say if it would just be one surgery?


----------



## azlissie

Thanks for your support everyone! I'm glad you understand how I feel. I will definitely take lots of pics between now & his surgery! And Jenn, he's actually facing at least 4 surgeries. They do the lip/nose first, then they do the palate at one year old. He will need a bone graft into his upper jaw so the permanent teeth have a place to go - they'll do that surgery when he's 7 or 8. And then as he ages he might need a revision on the lip or nose - they usually do that when they are teenagers. So it's a long road for the little guy, but fortunately he'll never remember the first couple. 

Congrats on being pupo Stinas! Sending you positive baby vibes.


----------



## Stinas

bubu - I am pretty sure I am going to test early..lol...god forbid I have any patience. Beta is next thurs or fri...i need to ask tom when I go for progesterone check up. 

Jenn - LOL Thank you

azlissie - WOW I never realized how many surgeries it takes to fix that. Poor little guy! Its good he wont remember it. 

No news here. Last day of being off. Back to work tom! Yippee! :dohh:


----------



## MoBaby

Anyone heard from swepakepa?? Her u/s was yesterday also. Hope all is okay!


----------



## Allika

I have a question...how long do you usually stim? Today is day 4 for me and my calendar right now says the retrieval will be on the next Saturday. Any chance it could be sooner?


----------



## MoBaby

I stimmed for 10 days all 3 cycles. usual is between 8-12 days.


----------



## Jenn76

11 days for me. All depends on your response to the meds, I was a slow responder. 

Azlissie that sucks that Dawson needs to go through so much, but you have a strong little man there it will probably be harder on you then him.


----------



## MrsC8776

Ok ladies I'm very sorry for falling so far behind. I'm going to try to catch up with I have time. Sorry if some of the replies are outdated but I like to try to respond to everyone. I have been checking in here and there when I get a minute to sit down so I've been keeping up, theres just not a lot of time to reply right now. 

Jenn~ The recent pictures you have added are so cute!! How are you and the babies doing? Is seep getting any better for you and them? I sure hope so!! 

Stinas~ Huge congrats on being PUPO with twins!!! Not much longer now until your beta! 

Honey~ Congrats on getting started again!

Prayin~ How are you doing? 

Allika~ Welcome :hi: Wishing you the best of luck on your cycle! 

Sekky~ How are you doing? 

Getting~ How is Fia doing? 

Almost~ How is Liam doing?

Michelle~ Dylan is SO cute! Congrats again on the delivery. 

Lindsay~ I hope the trip goes well! 

Never~ I only managed to pump for the first 2 months. With the girls having so much trouble, being in the NICU and not seeing them for the first 24 hours made it very hard for them to BF. They just couldn't get it but thats ok. Formula has been great. Expensive but great! Great news about stopping all meds!! 

Mo~ Congrats on a great scan! 

Bubu~ You have every right to feel the way you do. We are always here for you so please feel free to vent, be cynical, anything you want. We are here to listen and support each other just like we have been from the beginning. I truly hope that what is next for you is your forever baby. I mean that with everything I have. :hugs:

Azlissie~ I'm so glad you are comfortable with the dr you have found for Dawson. I know it will be a long road for him and you as well but in the end he will be just as handsome as he is right now. You will never forget the face you first laid eyes on! 

I hope I caught everyone. If I missed anyone I'm truly sorry!! 

AFM~ The girls are 6 months old today. :( The time has gone by so fast. Some days it feels like it hasn't but then other days it does. They have their 6 month check up/shots tomorrow. Being the smart one I am I scheduled it months ago and now it lands right in the middle of their long nap. :dohh::thumbup: Way to go right!?! I'll try to get their 6 month pics that I took up on FB tomorrow.


----------



## Jenn76

I can't believe it has been 6 months already MrsC!! Can't wait to see the new pics. How's the new house? Are you all settled in? Did the girls adapt ok? I believe you were going to move them into the nursery when you moved, how is that going? 

My babies are good. Sleep is still not great, but improving. Emma has been sleeping 3-5 hours at a time for the past few days which is great compared to her usual 1-3 hours. I'm hoping the past few days are the start of improved sleep.


----------



## honeycheeks

Ok peeps I am freaking out. Today is day 7 of stimming and in todays scan there were about 10 follicles on each ovary the biggest ones around 9mm. This evening I am already experiencing mild OHSS.I have a hard bloat on my tummy and was totally out of breath and gasping for air and getting none, when I went on a stroll with DH. My E2 values are around 1200 already which RE confirmed are high. 
I was on a low dose of 50 IU and 100 IU alternating for 6 days. and now on 50 and 75 alternately. I dont know if I am again going to be so sick like last time. I want to cry already. Oh poor me, I dont want this to happen again :cry:

Also does anyone know if high levels of Estrogen negatively affects implantation. Then it could mean something for me as I always had high levels of Estrogen in all my cycles.


----------



## MoBaby

Honey ohss doesn't onset until the follicles have been aspirated. Your e2 isn't high enough either for ohss though high for day 7 as you probably have 4 or 5 more days to go if follicles were 9mm today. High e2 will affect implantation and you may be better off doing a freeze all cycle if the e2 is high/ohss. Your re can trigger you with lupron instead of Hcg since Hcg administration is what sets off the ohss cascade. I think you need to be watched more carefully at this point forward and find out why you feel short of breath. If you do the lupron and freeze all to transfer later you could avoid the risks of ohss altogether. Feel better and hopefully ohss stays away!


----------



## Allika

@MoBaby: thanks for your reply! You helped me out too!

Today is day 8 of stimming, my lead follicles are 16mm, the rest is between 11-15. My E2 is 1,600 and they don't want me to take bravelle anymore but only Menopur and see me daily!

Freaked me out!!!! But now that I read your reply I guess I can calm myself down!


----------



## MoBaby

You probably have 2 days max left allika :) with stopping the Bravelle that should help with. It over stimulating. Your final e2 will prob be around 3200-3500. Good luck!


----------



## Allika

So you think I won't have the retrieval Saturday? I found that kinda late too and was thinking it should be earlier!

Ugh I am so ready to be done my belly is all blue!


----------



## never2late70

Mo: I know you do your own scans and stuff, but what do you do for a living?


----------



## Stinas

Hey ladies!! Hope all is well!!!
Im too lazy to write, so Ill copy paste from my journal!

Like last cycle...I tested with a digital OPK and got a smiley then tested with a HPT next morning and got my BFP.....well....I did it again and got a smiley on the OPK this am!! I am going to go buy some FRER later today and possibly test tonight or tom am. 

Not going to get too excited yet! 
Had massive heartburn this am....probably not related, but I never had it that bad!


----------



## MoBaby

Never: sending you a PM!


----------



## Stinas

Honey - They should be watching you even closer considering what happened last cycle!


----------



## MoBaby

Allika said:


> So you think I won't have the retrieval Saturday? I found that kinda late too and was thinking it should be earlier!
> 
> Ugh I am so ready to be done my belly is all blue!

If you have one at 16 and some at 15 then in 2 days the 16 will be 20 and then 15s around 19..anything over 18 is considered ready to go. My RE looks for 3 lead follicles ready to go before the trigger. So I bet you trigger on wednesday with retrieval Friday (36 hr post trigger). Saturday at the latest I would think (thursday trigger) based on your scan and numbers.


----------



## notoptimistic

Yay stinas!!!!! (I will be excited for you!)


----------



## Stinas

Well ladies......we have a BFP!!!! Just did a FRER and got a pretty dark line! I also took a ept which you had to do a squint to see the line, but just as long as the FRER was dark, I will consider it a positive! 
Will do another with FMU in the am!


----------



## MoBaby

Yay!! Twins again?? Congrats!


----------



## michelle01

Hi everyone!! Sorry I have not been on as much as I would like but trying to adjust and get a routine! I have not gotten much sleep so that doesn't help and Dylan is more needy and always wants to be held. My family is now gone and note getting much helps from DH. 

Mo - I am sooooo happy for you!! What a great pic :)

Woohoo stinas :) when is your beta?

Angie - how are you feeling!?

Az - Dawson is so adorable and he will do great during his surgeries!! You are so strong and you have so much support here ;)

Hi Jenn, Lindsay, bubu, getting, MrsC, sekky and everyone else!!!


----------



## Stinas

Mo - Thanks!! I am curious to see as well! I guess my beta will give us a hint. We shall see! I hope so, but at this point I dont mind just as long as it sticks and is healthy!

Michelle - Hes a cutie!!!


----------



## bubumaci

Yay Stinas - great news! Can't wait for your numbers on Thursday! :hugs:

Notopt ... not heard much from you - how are you and your little girl?

Michelle - how come DH isn't helping much? I'd have thought, being the second time round, that he would know what to expect and would want to support you (having a toddler as well)?


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Congrats Stinas <3

Hi Mrs C....Im hanging in there...I had surgery to remove some placenta that was left behind and of course my infamous polyps I like to grow....other than that Im good thanks for asking <3 love all the pictures of the girls...cant believe how big they have grown  

Hi everyone.....I do think of all of you even though Im not writing much....but I do read and pray for each and everyone one of you <3 xoxoxo


----------



## honeycheeks

Wooohoo!! congratulations Stinas!! When is your beta. I hope its twins .

Thanks Mo and Stinas . I feel comforted with your replies. I had an appointment yesterday and really felt fine. It was only late in the evening changes started showing up. My next scheduled appointment is on Thursday but I would go in tomorrow and then ask to be monitored more frequently. I would have liked to go in today, but DH had to travel out of city for work and I don't have a car. So tomorrow it will be.

I have been tested for the usual stuff they do for recurrent pregnancy loss and found nothing. Is there anything in particular I could ask, because if it doesn't happen this time too, I sure need some answers. Please give me some ideas. I have had a chemical pregnancy EVERY time. So There sure has to be a reason why the embie doesn't like to stick in there and I do want to know. 

Are there any things I could ask to be monitored after the embryo transfer. These are the medications I would be on after the ET. I have been on all of them except the VitK in earlier cycles.

Predinoslone (excuse spelling mistakes)
Progesterone suppositories 2x daily
folic acic 5 mg
Metformin 500mg 3x
Aspirin 
Vit K 50000IU once weekly (did not use in earlier cycles)
Omega 3 once daily
Enoxaparin injections daily.

My progesterone levels have not been tested. RE says suppositories are usually well absorbed so there is no need to worry. And is there a need to test Estrogen levels in the tww. I have read something about leptin levels and something to do with implantation. Has anyone got any idea on it. Me and DH do not have any chromosomal abnormalities or auto immune disease.


----------



## Lindsay18

Yay officially on here Stinas :)!!!!! I'm so excited!!!!

Honey- fingers crossed that you don't go through that again girl!!!

Michelle- that sucks about the sleep and lack of help from DH. Why isn't he pulling his weight more??? Exactly- it's the second time around...

Hi Kath- xoxo

Hi everyone else!! AFM- Reiken is now 4 months old. He's doing so great! Shots are tomorrow :( and we are getting ready for our trip to Florida next week to see my aunt and cousins. School starts next week but I have an additional 6 weeks of maternity leave that I have left thank goodness lol!!! I do NOT want to go back... Ever lol. Hope everyone else is great:). It's 3:30am right now and Reiken decided he was hungry (usually sleeps through the night now). This is DH's shift but I'm wide awake lol. Figured I'd write to you:) xoxo


----------



## honeycheeks

Az - good luck with your little man's surgery. I had no idea it took so many surgeries to get it all right. I hope he forgets them all when he grows up.

Mo- thats a super cute scan pic.

Linds - Good luck with the shots and have a great time in FLorida. Lucky you have more time off of work.

bubu - I just read your long post about your SIL. I totally understand how some women can be jerks. And about wanting to give someone the gift of "grandma" and "grandpa" , I am totally with you on that. It has been like my wish/ dream too. None of my parents or DH's parents are grandparents yet, but I guess there could be a pregnancy announcement in the family from my SIL or sister any day and I am dreading that day more than I should. I pray that our struggles end soon and we will all live our dreams soon. I hope you get a Christmas BFP or sooner if you make any change of plans.


Sometimes I just feel it is stupid to get my hopes up every time for every new cycle, but I cant help it and then I feel broken at the end of it. It has been 3 cycles of IVF/FET and 2 earlier chem pregnancies that didn't work for us. This time , it is not even ER yet and I am trying to prepare myself to face a loss again. Believe me , I am not getting better at it, I just suck at coping with the loss. On Sep 9th, it is going to be 2 years since we lost our first little one. I can never forget all the blood that was in my bedroom and bathroom that day. Late into the night before that day, I got very hungry in the middle of the night and DH was so sweet, he went into the kitchen and cooked a full meal for us. It was the last meal I ate for my little one. 2 years since , it is not so hard to think about that day, but it sure is impossible to forget.


----------



## michelle01

Honey - I am so sorry for what you have been going through and I pray this is your cycle!! Having to go through this multiple times isn't fair. :hugs: 

Kathy - now that you had the surgery, what is the next steps for you??

Lindsay - I cannot wait till Dylan's sleeping through the night; I have only gotten one 5.5 hour stretch of sleep! And I get the never wanting to go back to work; it's hard even thinking about going back!

As for DH I keep hearing that I am not working right now so he should get to sleep. And he says he doesn't so infant diapers....wth!?!? And earlier I really lost it with him cause I was gone all day, dr appt and stopped at my work with the boys, then the store, came home took care of the dogs, got the boys taken care of; he came home and bitched that there was a load of laundry I didn't get to in the dryer. That was it I couldn't contain myself; I swear I could have just killed him :(. I feel talking to him at this point is just a waste of time cause it won't change anything.


----------



## bubumaci

Honey - I think that your follies and levels sound OK for 7th day of stimming... they aren't that big and maybe not all of them will continue to develop. In my February cycle, I had 1.721 pg/ml E2 in my blood test. That was on the morning of my 9th day of stimming - I triggered the next night. (OK - it was also the cycle where they retrieved 23 eggs, 18 of which were mature) - the other cycle, my E2 has been around 1.400 the day before trigger (with 12-14 eggs retrieved).

I also totally get you, getting your hopes up ... and then feeling broken when it doesn't work. But I do think it is important for us to believe and to keep hoping. This time round, the nurses were telling me to think and feel positive and I did. I really think we should try to stay positive and keep hoping (as my friend once said, have "Mummy Karma") ... and if it doesn't work, then we have to deal with it if and when it happens.... and it doesn't get easier, sadly. Weirdly enough, ER itself isn't that bad, and with each time, I get into a bigger and bigger panic about it (hate needles, hate IVs ...) - nonsensical really. I guess the fear just builds up, because we have had so many negative experiences... I am so so sorry that you had to go through that 2 years ago :( ... and I have no doubt that it is a memory you will sadly always carry with you. Even when the transfer works, you get your BFP, and you have your LO in your arms - you will still remember Nr. 1 ... and you will miss him/her ...

But for your new baby's sake (and there will be one!!), try to stay positive, get the positive vibes going inside you ... allow the fear to be there, but don't let it consume you (hah, I'm one to talk!). Maybe, by September 9th this year, you will have a BFP to be happy about... maybe it is even your LO from two years ago making another attempt to come to you ... :hugs::flower:


----------



## honeycheeks

Bubu- What gets me worried is that in my last stimming cycle, I just kept growing small follies and just loads of small ones. When my Gonal F was upped a little to get them to mature, E2 levels shot up too high, I believe they went up to 18000 at ER and then up to 21000 a little later. That really was really scary. Then my hematocrit values were up to 45 % and I really felt I was going to die. It made me so sick and felt the life sucked out of me. Trying to be as careful as we can. We need the follicles to grow now and I hope they do.

haha..look who is talking! Bubu, that what we are here for. To talk for each other and be the pillar of support for one another. We are done grieving the first baby and we have come to accept her (we like to think of baby No 1 as a "her" ) as a part of family. Something like a child who has grown up and lives on her own, if that makes any sense. She is part of our daily conversations and part of our life, only we haven't ever met her.


----------



## MoBaby

Wow! 21000 e2 levels! I hope they don't shoot up that much. I think you're on the right path though and they are doing the right thing cutting meds back.


----------



## bubumaci

I see - well I really hope that your doctor's can help tomorrow and calm your nerves! I had mild OHSS in February and know how crappy that was - I remember yours last year and can't imagine how that must have felt!

What did you name her? I think the idea is nice - she is a part of your family, is a part of you and just didn't get to live with you!


----------



## Lindsay18

Honey and Bubu- my heart aches for you and what you've been through. You are so so strong!!!

Michelle- I want to back hand him myself! He doesn't do infant diapers?!! What if u said that? He would wear a diaper until he's 1? Lol or live life naked?? So stupid. Even if talking to him seems like a waste, maybe getting your point across would still be a good idea so it's at least not a secret to him. He can't plead ignorance then. Xoxo wish I could help :(


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

michelle01 said:


> Honey - I am so sorry for what you have been going through and I pray this is your cycle!! Having to go through this multiple times isn't fair. :hugs:
> 
> Kathy - now that you had the surgery, what is the next steps for you??
> 
> Lindsay - I cannot wait till Dylan's sleeping through the night; I have only gotten one 5.5 hour stretch of sleep! And I get the never wanting to go back to work; it's hard even thinking about going back!
> 
> As for DH I keep hearing that I am not working right now so he should get to sleep. And he says he doesn't so infant diapers....wth!?!? And earlier I really lost it with him cause I was gone all day, dr appt and stopped at my work with the boys, then the store, came home took care of the dogs, got the boys taken care of; he came home and bitched that there was a load of laundry I didn't get to in the dryer. That was it I couldn't contain myself; I swear I could have just killed him :(. I feel talking to him at this point is just a waste of time cause it won't change anything.


Hi Michelle ....I go for my post op on the 6th....should have all instructions by then. Since all recurring bloodwork came back normal....they better come up with something because Im not sure I can go through that again. I read that taking Metformin thru pregnancy can increase chances of maintaining the pregnancy....I spoke with my obgyn and he was kind of pissed that they made me stop as soon as I got my bfp especially after stopping from the first time and then the misscarriage happened.....the second time I wasnt taking the metformin and didnt get pregnant.....the third they made me stop and we all know what happened there....I told my nurse before stopping but she said there is no need to take them now....obgyn said if I have any pushback to give him a call he wants to speak to them asap  glad I have him on my side <3 

Tell DH to put his big boy undies on and get the stepping....no need for you to ask him to help...both of you made that gorgeous baby...he can help!!! Im sorry that you are feeling frustrated....I wish I could be closer I would love to help <3 :hugs:


----------



## Jenn76

Stinas: Congrats!!!!! :happydance: Can't wait to hear your beta!!! FX that it is twins for you. 

Honey: I hope the OHSS stays away. Sounds like you have lots of great follies and hopefully some great mature eggs. 

Anmlz: Can't wait to hear when your ER is, must be close! Good Luck!!!! Hope you get lots of mature eggs too!

Michelle: Sorry to hear you're part of the rotten DH club! Sounds like your DH and mine were cut from the same cloth. :( Mine won't do poopy diapers, he'd let them sit in it before he'd change them. I lost it on him about it telling him that was neglect. I agree the talking to him thing probably won't work I've done it several times and it only improves things for a short period. :hugs:

Lindsay: Still so jealous of Reiken with the STTN, I long for the day when I wake up and it is morning. When do you leave for your trip? Good luck with the flying I hope it goes smoothly. 

Kathy: Sorry you had to have surgery again to remove polyps. When can you start again?


----------



## MoBaby

Michelle your dh sounds like he's a real PITA... I'd have it out with DH if he ever said any of that to me. And about changing diapers well he is in this just as much as you! I can't believe men are actually like this. I don't think my DH would be because he is already eating to do everything for me and gets up early already for our pups.

Kathy all my tests were normal as well. As far at the metformin: my friend was on it and it was stopped soon after her bfp from Iui as the re said she didn't need it anymore. So I don't think that's to blame for the mc. It's frustrating to not have answers. Sorry about having to have polyp removed; now the environment should be perfect in there.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi Jenn.....not sure when I will be able to start....hopefully they'll tell me on the sixth....

Mo....from the way my obgyn was saying if they can't find a reason and they are not going to do anything different what makes them think it will not happen again........everything is normal but a soon as I stop the metformin I begin to bleed and then a couple of weeks later I lose the baby. The fact that I didn't take the metformin during the second transfer and didn't get pregnant but both times that I did is the reason why he wants me to continue it.....especially because of my pcos.


----------



## azlissie

Stinas, huge congrats on your bfp!! I can't wait to hear what your first beta is. 

Michelle, I'm so sorry DH isn't helping out more - and I can't believe he had the nerve to get on your case about laundry! The pics of Dylan on fb are adorable!

Honey, I sure hope you can avoid ohss this time - that sounds miserable. Best of luck with this round. 

Kathy, I'm sorry you had to have surgery. Hope you have a quick recovery & can move forward. 

Mo, how are you feeling?

Angie & Laurie, how are you guys doing? What symptoms are you having?

Jenn, I hope your sleep situation improves soon. Have you talked to your ped about it?

MrsC, Getting, Sekky, anmlz, Bubu, and anyone else - hello!! Hope everyone is doing well. 

AFM, things are going great. Dawson is up to 7lbs, 2ozs as of yesterday - now that he's 2 months old he's almost the size of an average newborn! He usually wakes up twice at night but it takes so long to feed him & then I have to pump so it's a 2 hour process. My breast milk supply isn't keeping up very well so I think I'm going to have to start supplementing with formula soon. I feel bad but since he's not nursing I guess I don't have the same hormonal stuff going on so my milk just won't last that long. 

Hope everyone has a good week!


----------



## MrsC8776

Jenn76 said:


> I can't believe it has been 6 months already MrsC!! Can't wait to see the new pics. How's the new house? Are you all settled in? Did the girls adapt ok? I believe you were going to move them into the nursery when you moved, how is that going?
> 
> My babies are good. Sleep is still not great, but improving. Emma has been sleeping 3-5 hours at a time for the past few days which is great compared to her usual 1-3 hours. I'm hoping the past few days are the start of improved sleep.

Hi Jenn! The new house is great. I'm still trying to get organized and get things put away. I've gotten a lot done but theres still a little left to do. It's not easy to do with two babies!! The girls are adjusting. It has been a little rough (to say the least). They quit sleeping through the night. I think in the last 3 weeks they have slept through the night maybe 3 times. They get up between 2 and 3, then they decide to stay up for an hour or two and go back to sleep. Like I said it's been rough. The girls are still in our room and are still sharing a crib. That needs to change ASAP though. Emma is trying to crawl in her sleep and thrashes around trying to get comfortable all night and Ava cries for two hours almost every night before actually falling asleep. Not sure what thats about but it's driving me mad! 



Stinas said:


> Well ladies......we have a BFP!!!! Just did a FRER and got a pretty dark line! I also took a ept which you had to do a squint to see the line, but just as long as the FRER was dark, I will consider it a positive!
> Will do another with FMU in the am!

Congrats!!!! :happydance:



michelle01 said:


> Hi everyone!! Sorry I have not been on as much as I would like but trying to adjust and get a routine! I have not gotten much sleep so that doesn't help and Dylan is more needy and always wants to be held. My family is now gone and note getting much helps from DH.
> 
> Mo - I am sooooo happy for you!! What a great pic :)
> 
> Woohoo stinas :) when is your beta?
> 
> Angie - how are you feeling!?
> 
> Az - Dawson is so adorable and he will do great during his surgeries!! You are so strong and you have so much support here ;)
> 
> Hi Jenn, Lindsay, bubu, getting, MrsC, sekky and everyone else!!!

Sorry to hear DH isn't heping much. I hope that changes very quickly. 



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Congrats Stinas <3
> 
> Hi Mrs C....Im hanging in there...I had surgery to remove some placenta that was left behind and of course my infamous polyps I like to grow....other than that Im good thanks for asking <3 love all the pictures of the girls...cant believe how big they have grown
> 
> Hi everyone.....I do think of all of you even though Im not writing much....but I do read and pray for each and everyone one of you <3 xoxoxo

Sorry to hear about the surgery. I'm sure that was difficult on top of everything else you have been through recently. You are a very strong woman!! I can't wait to hear about your next cycle and everything that will go along with the BFP that comes from that cycle. :hugs:



honeycheeks said:


> Wooohoo!! congratulations Stinas!! When is your beta. I hope its twins .
> 
> Thanks Mo and Stinas . I feel comforted with your replies. I had an appointment yesterday and really felt fine. It was only late in the evening changes started showing up. My next scheduled appointment is on Thursday but I would go in tomorrow and then ask to be monitored more frequently. I would have liked to go in today, but DH had to travel out of city for work and I don't have a car. So tomorrow it will be.
> 
> I have been tested for the usual stuff they do for recurrent pregnancy loss and found nothing. Is there anything in particular I could ask, because if it doesn't happen this time too, I sure need some answers. Please give me some ideas. I have had a chemical pregnancy EVERY time. So There sure has to be a reason why the embie doesn't like to stick in there and I do want to know.
> 
> Are there any things I could ask to be monitored after the embryo transfer. These are the medications I would be on after the ET. I have been on all of them except the VitK in earlier cycles.
> 
> Predinoslone (excuse spelling mistakes)
> Progesterone suppositories 2x daily
> folic acic 5 mg
> Metformin 500mg 3x
> Aspirin
> Vit K 50000IU once weekly (did not use in earlier cycles)
> Omega 3 once daily
> Enoxaparin injections daily.
> 
> My progesterone levels have not been tested. RE says suppositories are usually well absorbed so there is no need to worry. And is there a need to test Estrogen levels in the tww. I have read something about leptin levels and something to do with implantation. Has anyone got any idea on it. Me and DH do not have any chromosomal abnormalities or auto immune disease.

Honey I hope you can remain strong and stay positive for this cycle. Good luck at your appointment tomorrow! 



Lindsay18 said:


> Yay officially on here Stinas :)!!!!! I'm so excited!!!!
> 
> Honey- fingers crossed that you don't go through that again girl!!!
> 
> Michelle- that sucks about the sleep and lack of help from DH. Why isn't he pulling his weight more??? Exactly- it's the second time around...
> 
> Hi Kath- xoxo
> 
> Hi everyone else!! AFM- Reiken is now 4 months old. He's doing so great! Shots are tomorrow :( and we are getting ready for our trip to Florida next week to see my aunt and cousins. School starts next week but I have an additional 6 weeks of maternity leave that I have left thank goodness lol!!! I do NOT want to go back... Ever lol. Hope everyone else is great:). It's 3:30am right now and Reiken decided he was hungry (usually sleeps through the night now). This is DH's shift but I'm wide awake lol. Figured I'd write to you:) xoxo

Boo for shots tomorrow! I hope it goes ok. This time around for shots went better than I expected. Ava shocked me and seriously only cried for 30 seconds. I think she only cried because the shots pissed her off. Good luck with the traveling!! I've been seeing your comments about this exploding poop and that you are worried about it. We have been dealing with this as well. One thing I've learned is that once this starts it means it's time to move up in the size of diapers. Ava is still in ones and Emma is in twos. Although within the next week they will both be in twos I just have to finish off this pack of ones first. Have you tried switching the diaper size for Reiken? What size is he in now? 

AFM~ Well Ms. Ava has started getting her first tooth as I'm sure many of you have seen on FB. It's going a lot better than I expected so far. She gets mad when she bites on something wrong but thats about it. The girls are doing great! We had their 6 month appointment and Emma weighs a little over 17lbs. and Ava weighs a little over 16lbs. He said it didn't look like teething was starting... yeah ok! We have to go back at 9 months for their flu shot but I think thats it until they are 1. Overall they are doing pretty good. Meanwhile I'm just trying to stay sane without a break! :haha:


----------



## MoBaby

Hey az I'm doing okay. I have days of nausea. Today just a little this am and I've been starving! Some days it's all day and most days it's at night. No vomiting. I also have huge BBs :rofl: that are a little tender on and off. I can't complain too much but some days I do feel like crap :)


----------



## honeycheeks

Az - I hope your milk supply improves and you can breastfeed for as long as you would like. But then each of us has different circumstances and I am sure you would do what is best for your baby

Kathy, I hope you recover soon from surgery.:hugs: All my tests were also normal and I am on all the drugs you can imagine to support a pregnancy, including Metformin and a ton others. I still have chemical pregnancies all the time. So dont blame yourslef for the metformin. I hope you can start soon when you are ready.

Michelle- your DH better do his part. I would totally flip if someone even mentioned laundry. Poor you, I hope you get more sleep. 
And whats PITA? i hope it is something really nasty.

Thanks Linds, Michelle, bubu, Mo, Kathy and everyone sending me the good vibes.

Well today, its late evening here now. I was on bed almost all day. I find it hard to stand up straight without feeling a hard tight stretch all over my abdomen and back. It is painful. I cant stand for more than 15 min or 20 mins if I try really hard. Lol on having to "try" to stand.And random twinges(that hurt) in my ovary, ribs and places I can't imagine. My symptoms are coming on pretty quick. 

Remember, I had a random mild- moderate OHSS in June. The pain lasted a little over a month, but my doc doesnt believe me. She thinks it is psychological. Are you kidding me, "psychological" OHSS for a month. That leaves me speechless. Anyways this cycle its another doctor and I haven't told her about my June episode of OHSS as I dint want to be laughed at again. But now, lets get real. It really is happening. I ain't dreaming again.

I have my appointment tomorrow, will update then.


----------



## MoBaby

Honey ohss usually doesn't happen unless you are using fertility drugs. It really cant happen on a natural cycle unless you ovulated multiple follicles and usually you will only hce 1-2 on a natural cycle. You have to hyper stimulate to make it happen. That's why the dr didn't believe you. Did the dr find out and other reason for the pain you had? Maybe the pain is from the growing follicles and because you have so many. Ohss can't onset until the follicles rupture (until surge of LH happens usually from HCG) so right now what you are feeling isnt from ohss. Probably from a bunch of big follicles. I wonder if you had a lot of growth the past day and half. Hopefully they can figure it out tomorrow.


----------



## never2late70

Stinas said:


> Well ladies......we have a BFP!!!! Just did a FRER and got a pretty dark line! I also took a ept which you had to do a squint to see the line, but just as long as the FRER was dark, I will consider it a positive!
> Will do another with FMU in the am!

Wahoo! :happydance: Couldn't be any happier!



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Congrats Stinas <3
> 
> Hi Mrs C....Im hanging in there...I had surgery to remove some placenta that was left behind and of course my infamous polyps I like to grow....other than that Im good thanks for asking <3 love all the pictures of the girls...cant believe how big they have grown
> 
> Hi everyone.....I do think of all of you even though Im not writing much....but I do read and pray for each and everyone one of you <3 xoxoxo

I think about you all of the time too. I'm glad you're taking care of business.



Lindsay18 said:


> Yay officially on here Stinas :)!!!!! I'm so excited!!!!
> 
> Honey- fingers crossed that you don't go through that again girl!!!
> 
> Michelle- that sucks about the sleep and lack of help from DH. Why isn't he pulling his weight more??? Exactly- it's the second time around...
> 
> Hi Kath- xoxo
> 
> Hi everyone else!! AFM- Reiken is now 4 months old. He's doing so great! Shots are tomorrow :( and we are getting ready for our trip to Florida next week to see my aunt and cousins. School starts next week but I have an additional 6 weeks of maternity leave that I have left thank goodness lol!!! I do NOT want to go back... Ever lol. Hope everyone else is great:). It's 3:30am right now and Reiken decided he was hungry (usually sleeps through the night now). This is DH's shift but I'm wide awake lol. Figured I'd write to you:) xoxo

4 months! Damn :dohh: I dont blame you for not wanting to go backk to work. I am still praying that we will be fortunate enough for me to stay home with our baby. Have a great trip! 



honeycheeks said:


> Az - good luck with your little man's surgery. I had no idea it took so many surgeries to get it all right. I hope he forgets them all when he grows up.
> 
> Mo- thats a super cute scan pic.
> 
> Linds - Good luck with the shots and have a great time in FLorida. Lucky you have more time off of work.
> 
> bubu - I just read your long post about your SIL. I totally understand how some women can be jerks. And about wanting to give someone the gift of "grandma" and "grandpa" , I am totally with you on that. It has been like my wish/ dream too. None of my parents or DH's parents are grandparents yet, but I guess there could be a pregnancy announcement in the family from my SIL or sister any day and I am dreading that day more than I should. I pray that our struggles end soon and we will all live our dreams soon. I hope you get a Christmas BFP or sooner if you make any change of plans.
> 
> 
> Sometimes I just feel it is stupid to get my hopes up every time for every new cycle, but I cant help it and then I feel broken at the end of it. It has been 3 cycles of IVF/FET and 2 earlier chem pregnancies that didn't work for us. This time , it is not even ER yet and I am trying to prepare myself to face a loss again. Believe me , I am not getting better at it, I just suck at coping with the loss. On Sep 9th, it is going to be 2 years since we lost our first little one. I can never forget all the blood that was in my bedroom and bathroom that day. Late into the night before that day, I got very hungry in the middle of the night and DH was so sweet, he went into the kitchen and cooked a full meal for us. It was the last meal I ate for my little one. 2 years since , it is not so hard to think about that day, but it sure is impossible to forget.

Never give up, and never feel stupid for it <3



michelle01 said:


> Honey - I am so sorry for what you have been going through and I pray this is your cycle!! Having to go through this multiple times isn't fair. :hugs:
> 
> Kathy - now that you had the surgery, what is the next steps for you??
> 
> Lindsay - I cannot wait till Dylan's sleeping through the night; I have only gotten one 5.5 hour stretch of sleep! And I get the never wanting to go back to work; it's hard even thinking about going back!
> 
> As for DH I keep hearing that I am not working right now so he should get to sleep. And he says he doesn't so infant diapers....wth!?!? And earlier I really lost it with him cause I was gone all day, dr appt and stopped at my work with the boys, then the store, came home took care of the dogs, got the boys taken care of; he came home and bitched that there was a load of laundry I didn't get to in the dryer. That was it I couldn't contain myself; I swear I could have just killed him :(. I feel talking to him at this point is just a waste of time cause it won't change anything.

:dohh: Good gravy..I have no words..lol



azlissie said:


> Stinas, huge congrats on your bfp!! I can't wait to hear what your first beta is.
> 
> Michelle, I'm so sorry DH isn't helping out more - and I can't believe he had the nerve to get on your case about laundry! The pics of Dylan on fb are adorable!
> 
> Honey, I sure hope you can avoid ohss this time - that sounds miserable. Best of luck with this round.
> 
> Kathy, I'm sorry you had to have surgery. Hope you have a quick recovery & can move forward.
> 
> Mo, how are you feeling?
> 
> Angie & Laurie, how are you guys doing? What symptoms are you having?
> 
> Jenn, I hope your sleep situation improves soon. Have you talked to your ped about it?
> 
> MrsC, Getting, Sekky, anmlz, Bubu, and anyone else - hello!! Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> AFM, things are going great. Dawson is up to 7lbs, 2ozs as of yesterday - now that he's 2 months old he's almost the size of an average newborn! He usually wakes up twice at night but it takes so long to feed him & then I have to pump so it's a 2 hour process. My breast milk supply isn't keeping up very well so I think I'm going to have to start supplementing with formula soon. I feel bad but since he's not nursing I guess I don't have the same hormonal stuff going on so my milk just won't last that long.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good week!

Dawson is making leaps and bounds! So exciting! :thumbup:

Hi everyone :flower:
Not much going on here. My Dr's appointment is Friday. Can't wait to see my baby again. Two of my girls are coming with me. Today is the anniversary of my moms death and last night in my dream she showed me a baby boy. I can't wait to see if it's true or just my dream.
I went out and got some maternity clothes this weekend. I cannot get over how big my belly is. It sticks out like a basketball and is hard as a rock. My Dr says you show more with each child, I said even when they're 22 years apart!:haha: I'll put up a bump picture tomorrow.

Happy Tuesday!
~Angie


----------



## Jenn76

MrsC: Sorry to hear your nights are sounding like mine. I had a few good days last week but now we're back to 2-3 hour intervals for sleep. Emma also stays up for long periods 1-2 hours most nights so I know how you feel. That sucks about Ava crying at night I hope that improves soon. Glad to hear you are getting settled. 

Azlissie: I have spoken to their doctor and she thinks it has to do with them not eating enough during the day so she is sending us to a feeding specialist. I've tried everything to get them to eat more but they refuse and push the bottle away. I'm interest to see what the specialist will say. Sorry to hear your nights are bad too, I really hated the pumping at night too. My milk faded at three months since I was exclusively pumping too. Hopefully yours will last longer.

Angie: Good luck at your appointment, can't wait to see new pics! Great that your girls are going. How are things with your daughter that was giving you attitude?


----------



## never2late70

Thanks Jenn: She is ok I guess. She re-added me on FB and we went to breakfast Saturday morning..its a start I guess. 

AZ: I am feeling bloated, constipated, exhausted and dizzy most everyday. I have used, prune juice, prunes, milk of magnesia and fleet enemas. Nothing helps me feel any better. Now I am trying Metimucil morning and night. :thumbup: Also I am up every 2 hours like clock work to pee :nope:
My belly is huge...freaking crazy..


----------



## never2late70

ps..totally not complaining :haha:


----------



## MoBaby

We need a belly pic!


----------



## never2late70

Mo: It's all bloat :haha:

I wonder if I'm sticking out so much because I have a retroverted uterus? :shrug: Let me investigate..


----------



## michelle01

Mrsc - sounds like the girls are doing great!! I hope the teething continues to go good :)

Kathy - you know you can get pg and hopefully this time around they get it right! I hope you get to start right away ;) good luck with your appt on the 6th!

Thanks everyone for your support and hopefully things get better with DH. I know my lack of sleep isn't helping either :wacko:


----------



## honeycheeks

Hey ladies...I am now waiting in the clinic for my appointment. Had my ultrasound and blood drawn already. Ultrasound shows mild OHSS. Now waiting for the blood report and doctor. On my last natural cycle where I think I hyper ovulated .....I ovulated after 6 months of no period. And I already had cysts and a large number of follies. Probably all they needed was a little push to ovulate and that could quite happen. And having had ohss once puts you at a higher risk next time.

Edit: i am back home from my appointment. E2 levels are 2800. My follicles are getting bigger and no more new ones, which is a good thing. I have mild OHSS , but looks like I cant avoid it completely. My body seems to have a thing for OHSS. Atleast I am glad things are moving. I would likely trigger on Sunday and maybe have ER on 3rd Sept. I will be doing 50 IU for 3 more days until then. Resting as much as I can until then so as to keep the pain and bloating down.


----------



## never2late70

Happy Bump Day! 12 weeks today <3
 



Attached Files:







GetAttachment.jpg
File size: 4.3 KB
Views: 44


----------



## Stinas

Honey - Yay glad its nothing severe!!! Yay for almost ER!!!

Angie - Woohooo for 2nd tri!!!!!

I cant wait for my beta friday!! Tests are nice and dark! Doing a digital tom since I have no more FRER!


----------



## sekky

Stinas said:


> Honey - Yay glad its nothing severe!!! Yay for almost ER!!!
> 
> Angie - Woohooo for 2nd tri!!!!!
> 
> I cant wait for my beta friday!! Tests are nice and dark! Doing a digital tom since I have no more FRER!

:happydance: congrats stinas. Praying these ones stay put for the next 38-40 weeks. All the best tomorrow.

Hey everyone!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi Sekky <3 how are you


----------



## michelle01

Yay stinas!!! So exciting :)

Hi sekky!

Honey - yay for ER and hope the ohss doesn't get worse!


----------



## honeycheeks

Stinas - All the best for beat tomorrow, cant wait to hear the numbers.


----------



## bubumaci

Looking forward to hearing your amazing numbers today Stinas! Wake up and get to the clinic already *lol* What time is your beta? :hugs::dust: ... I thought your beta is today?( 29th)?

Honey - I hope that you are able to keep yourself comfortable for another couple of days! All fingers crossed for a successful ER and that you don't go into OHSS post OP! :hugs:

Angie - so jealous of your bump! <3


----------



## Stinas

I wish my beta was today...it is Friday the 30th. I need to fix my sig. 
I'm not afraid of my beta numbers....I'm more afraid of what's ahead. Petrified to tell you the truth.


----------



## honeycheeks

bubumaci said:


> Looking forward to hearing your amazing numbers today Stinas! Wake up and get to the clinic already *lol* What time is your beta? :hugs::dust: ... I thought your beta is today?( 29th)?
> 
> Honey - I hope that you are able to keep yourself comfortable for another couple of days! All fingers crossed for a successful ER and that you don't go into OHSS post OP! :hugs:
> 
> Angie - so jealous of your bump! <3

Thats just my concern too. I can manage mild /moderate OHSS. I just dont want it to be so bad as last time. It was almost life threatening. And I hope it doesnt get too bad that they would cancel ET.



Stinas said:


> I wish my beta was today...it is Friday the 30th. I need to fix my sig.
> I'm not afraid of my beta numbers....I'm more afraid of what's ahead. Petrified to tell you the truth.

Stinas, I'm sure you won't have any reasons to worry at all this time. How many days post transfer is tomorrow(beta).


----------



## bubumaci

Stinas said:


> I wish my beta was today...it is Friday the 30th. I need to fix my sig.
> I'm not afraid of my beta numbers....I'm more afraid of what's ahead. Petrified to tell you the truth.

I feel you, Honey, really I do! But if you have been having nice strong lines - your beta will be great, and you will have a nice sticky bean. (Or maybe two). Fingers and toes are crossed that all goes well and that you have a smooth, successful and healthy pregnancy! <3

Honey - I understand your fear. Please try to be positive! The doctors will do whatever is right for you and your body. My fingers are tightly crossed that the OHSS remains only mild and that you can have your ET - but if they do cancel, so that your body can recover, that your FET next month is "it" :hugs:


----------



## Lindsay18

Hey girlies!!!
Wow a lot to catch up on :). As for the exploding poop lol- he is in a size 2 and they're still really roomy. He's exploded out of every size so far. The 3's are huge on him. He's only 15 lbs. 
Speaking of size- at his 4 month appointment yesterday he weighed 15lbs 2oz and is 25 1/4inches. My tall man. Dr also said his mannerisms are that if a 9 month old lol. He did great with his shots! Only cried for a second and then stopped. So that made it so I didn't cry this time. Yay!!! We were very brave lol. 
So I'm supposed to go back to work October 14 but just decided to extend it to November 4. Silly for me to come back for patent teacher conferences when I haven't met the kids by that point and 2 all-day in- services. However I was talking to my mom yesterday and they may be giving me the money so that I can stay home with him until January!!! I almost cried. It all depends if everything works out well with my husbands job. (They merged and some people have an end date of November 1, but looks good that he will stay. Hopefully find out soon). If all goes well with that, I may be home until Reiken is almost 9 months! So so happy!!!


----------



## honeycheeks

I had a funny dream last night. It was Halloween and there are kids everywhere playing "trick or treat" . A bunch of kids came into my house and were all over the place and they stole my injection pen and I was fighting tooth and nail to get it back. But they managed to run away with it. I was so furious and I called in the police. There were police cars, uniformed officers, Jack o lanterns and decorated streets and confused kids everywhere in the neighborhood. I was all angry and red like it was my prized possession that was stolen. Ah silly me!

Linds- yay that the shots went smooth and Reiken is a big brave man now. I hope things work out right for you and your husband and you enjoy more baby time before going back to work.


----------



## MoBaby

Honey that's a pretty crazy dream lol :)


----------



## Jenn76

Stinas: Good Luck tomorrow I hope you have a high number. Don't stress too much this one or two will stick!! :hugs:

Honey: I hope the OHSS isn't bad this time and won't delay your transfer. Good luck with your trigger, stay away from trick or treaters! 

Lindsay: Great that your needles went well, my two bawled for theirs. It was awful for me since the dr basically jabbed them and left me with two screeching babies. I vowed to never again go to a vaccination appointment alone. I can't believe how much bigger Reiken is then both my babies. Chris was 12lbs 11oz and 24 1/4" at his 4 month appointment. And Emma was the same height and a lb less then Chris. Great that you may be able to stay home until January, I hope your DH's job works out. I actually miss work and think I will be excited to go back, but that might change when the time comes. 

Angie: Congrats on 12 weeks!!! Love the bump pics, adorable! Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Lindsay18

Jenn- they're long though!! And he's not a "big" baby either(Reiken). He is super tall but not big. So funny lol. I can't believe you went alone! Don't do that next time. Shots are the WORST!!!!


----------



## Stinas

Honey - beta will be 9dp5dt. 

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Omg omg omg Stinas!!!! Tomorrow!!!!! I've been so excited all day! Ill be up at 5:30. Text me everything lol!!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Thinking of you Stinas <3 can't wait to hear your results tomorrow!! Xoxo


----------



## Stinas

Thanks everyone!!!
So got home from dinner tonight and noticed I had some brown spotting. WTF!! kind of freaking out here. It's not a lot and its light brown. I am on PIO. I also have been getting super dark BFP's as well as one today and one digital yesterday. I'm confused. I will tell nurses Tom morning. I can't help but be upset and scared. I keep thinking its nothing and trying to remember who spotted during pregnancy here. I remember a few stories. 
Totally upset and nervous. I am not telling dh. I don't want to upset him for nothing. 
I'm scared ladies.


----------



## bubumaci

Up and ready and waiting for Stina's Beta :) ... If you had only light brown spotting and very little, I wouldn't worry - the tiny blood vessels (and you have a lot building up to provide baby bean with nourishment and such for the next 9 months) - can burst easily. You have a lot going on in your uterus right now :) There were quite a few who had some light spotting on here - but I understand that you are scared and nervous. I am sure the nurse will be able to comfort you today! :hugs: Concentrate on your super dark + digital BFPs :hugs:


----------



## bubumaci

Oh - I thought I would mention that I have made an appointment at a TCM clinic to look at doing acupuncture. The doctor who does it actually worked at the fertility clinic I am at for several years. Originally, my appointment was for October 8th (didn't get one earlier) but they rang yesterday and pulled the appointment forward to September 27th. I am so hoping she can help!


----------



## azlissie

Stinas, I'm one of the ones who had spotting early on. Mine actually started about 2 hours after I got the call that my beta was positive - I thought it was over already. It lasted over the weekend & then went away. I think it's pretty normal. Can't wait to hear your beta!!

Bubu, I hope the acupuncture helps!


----------



## bubumaci

Well - I am willing to try anything .... and I *hate* needles (real needle-a-phobe), so all of this is really a nightmare. But if it helps and gets me my BFP (and it sticks) - then I am happy to be a pin cushion!


----------



## Stinas

Thanks!!! I'm like freaking out! Even a little freaked out to check lol 

Bubu - I heard acupuncture is great!!! Lots of positive stories behind it! Can't hurt to try!


----------



## MoBaby

Stinas brown is old blood :) your beta will be perfect!!


----------



## Stinas

Thanks !!! Just left doc office. Nurses didnt seem to be amused by the brown spotting...especially since I have been getting BFP since Monday lol 
Had another BFP on digital this am too lol no spotting since last night. 
I'll check back in once I get the beta number call!!


----------



## MoBaby

Stinas I had a tiny bit if spotting yesterday but it was when I was cleaning out my crinone gunk (tmi) so I'm sure it was from cervix. There is so much going On down there that some spotting is "normal" but it did freak me out.. I didn't tell dh either!

So I scanned at work yesterday and HR was 167 at 8w5d... I was gassy and no full bladder so it was hard to see the baby. It was hard to get an accurate measurement and we got 4 days behind and the we changed probes and got 1 day behind. Kinda worries me and I should have not scanned at work :( oh well.. Praying beanie is okay :)


----------



## Likklegemz

Stinas how didit go? Sure there's nothing to worry about x x x


----------



## Stinas

We have numbers!!! 281!!!! I thought it would be higher like last time, but hey I'll take it!! 
She said dont worry about the spotting..my estrogen and progesterone levels are perfect. They took thyroid levels but they take a couple more days to come in. 
Beta #2 is on tue.


----------



## MoBaby

That's great for 9dpt!!! Wahoo!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Just checking in real quick. 

Stinas congrats on such a great beta!!

Mo please try not to worry. Scans can always show different days either ahead or behind. My girls were always different days behind.


----------



## Stinas

I'm excited everything is ok so far!! Can't wait to hear next numbers and if its one or two.

Mo - stop scanning yourself!! Only makes you freak out more!!


----------



## honeycheeks

Stinas - I guess your beta numbers are great. Im no expert with beta numbers, but hey anything positive is great. I hope the spotting stays away. I hope you are well rested.

And hey everyone else, have a happy weekend ladies and little cuties!!


----------



## bubumaci

Stinas - your beta results are perfect!! Last time you were 10dp5dt (if I read your signature right), so you are one day earlier this time ... probably one happy lil bean snuggling in there! :hugs:

Honey - any news about when you trigger and have ER? How are you doing?


----------



## never2late70

Stinas: Hooray! :happydance:

Mo: Stop scanning yourself! :dohh::hugs:

Posted todays pictures in my journal remember now saying what the sex is on Facebook :) Waiting until after our ultrascan on the first to confirm 100% 

<3


----------



## Lindsay18

Stinas- ahhhhhh!!!!!! I'm so excited!!!! When is the scan?! 

Angie- boy or girl boy or girl?!!!!!


----------



## never2late70

70% sure I have a son :happydance: <3

I was kinda upset because I took two of my girls with me so that only Brent and I would go to the Ultra-Scan on the 3rd in case they told us the sex, and she blurts out "Awe look at your boy" lol :dohh: I'm so happy that I got over it pretty quick.

We still want to wait until the Ultra-scan before saying it out loud.

Me with a son, who would have thunk it :shrug::haha:


----------



## Lindsay18

I am beyond excited for you!!! Can't wait to hear names!!!


----------



## Jenn76

Congrats Stinas!!!!! :happydance: Great number!!!

Wow Angie that would be so great if it is a boy! I'm surprised they can tell this early. I had to wait until 20 weeks. Congrats!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Angie exciting! Yay!! A son!!

I scanned last time today until official. No pic but measured perfect 8w6d and baby was moving!! It was exciting. Yesterday was just a bad scan. Im so happy!


----------



## michelle01

Yay great number Stinas :)

Angie - boys are awesome ;) so exciting! 

Mo - my little guy was always measuring behind!! Stop scanning ;) you have a perfect LO ;)

Bubu - I swear by acu!! I did it with my last cycle and it got me my bfp. And the needles are so thin you barely feel them ;)


----------



## azlissie

Stinas, that's a great beta! Congrats again - I'm so happy for you 

Angie, I'm impressed they can see gender so early. I know it's not 100% yet, but I agree with Michelle - boys are awesome! Is your DH pretty excited?

Mo, so glad to hear today's scan was better. I guess having access to ultrasounds at work has its pros & cons. 

Dawson slept 5 hours straight last night! I couldn't believe it when I looked at the clock. Maybe he'll sttn early  A girl can hope, right??


----------



## honeycheeks

Hey everyone, 
I am doing good so far. Not bad at all. I had some guests over at our place. I am sure if I would feel up to entertaining guests the next weekend so we had them come over this weekend. We had a great time and I still feel alright. But I am very bloated and my breasts have filled out a little. I know its the hormones, but i really look pregnant I thought. I was embarrassed to look at some of my pics :dohh: . I'll post a pic and you can all have your turns at making snide remarks on my fake bump.

My appointment is tomorrow. I hope there are no surprises tomorrow with follicles not growing or anything of that sort. I guess I would know tomorrow when exactly ER is. My RE mentioned it would likely be Tuesday.


----------



## Jenn76

Awe Honey we all got bloated when stimulating, you won't get any snide remarks from us. Can't wait until that bloat turns into a real bump! Any word on trigger? 

Mo I agree stop self scanning it's more stress then it is worth measuring and thinking about that. Those measurements are hard to get right especially on a moving baby. Mine were always off for every growth scan, at one point they told me Chris's head was huge and he was much bigger then Emma and that wasn't true at all. If you really must scan just enjoy seeing your beautiful baby and leave the measurements to your official appointments. 

Azlissie: Great that Dawson slept longer, I hope this is the beginning of STTN for you.


----------



## Stinas

Honey - good luck Tom!!!


----------



## honeycheeks

Thanks Stinas.
Jenn _ I guess I might be asked to trigger if ER is on Tuesday. I guess tomorrows appointment will tell us a lot.

Might as well entertain you with my fake bump until I have a real one. I hope you can see the attachment.
 



Attached Files:







DSC03573_f.jpg
File size: 126.6 KB
Views: 22


----------



## MoBaby

The last few days before er can be brutal honey cheeks! Hopefully bloat goes away soon!


----------



## anmlz86

Morning ladies! Glad to see everyone is doing well!! Still waiting for AF to hit so I can be put back on BCP. Everything has been so crazy with work with the lead lady on maternity leave, I've been the stand in for her and I can't believe the crap she puts up with. It's been a very frustrating week! Thank goodness for a 3 day weekend!


----------



## michelle01

Oh honey, I remember feeling so awful before ER and bloated; it won't matter when it turns into a real bump! And you look beautiful ;)

Great news az; five hours is a blessing :) Dylan did that once and last night had a four hour stretch! 

Hi anm! Hope AF shows soon and enjoy your long weekend ;) 

As I was feeding last night I wasn't feeling well; went to the bathroom and lovely AF appeared. I didn't even think I was gonna get it so soon but she certainly didn't waste anytime :wacko:


----------



## MoBaby

Wow Michelle!! Soo soonn totally not fair lol. Are you BFing?


----------



## MrsC8776

Never~ Congrats on such a great scan! Yay for a boy!! 

Michelle~ I was the same way. 28 days on the dot! So much for bf/pumping holing her off. 

Honey~ Once you are PUPO and get your bfp all the bloat will be so worth it!


----------



## honeycheeks

Michelle - Wow, I'd be surprised to death if I got AF so soon after a baby. My cycles have been so crazy lately. 

anm - I hope AF comes soon and you get started soon.

Thanks everyone. I am kinda secretly enjoying my bloat, it has got a nice round shape today rather than an ugly shapeless form. I hope it will soon turn into a real one. I just hope it doesn't get worse after ER with OHSS. Other than that I am well rested, so I feel OK. I went grocery shopping today and quickly went out of breath, my OHSS is to blame for that. I am doing pretty well , I expected much worse actually. I hope my appointment goes well tomorrow and we can get to trigger and ER soon. DH says this huge bloat is my tummy stretching and preparing for the real deal.


----------



## michelle01

Mo - I am pumping and not getting much so also supplementing formula.

No doubt MrsC! Pumping didn't stop her!!

Honey - hopefully things don't get worse for you; hang in there! Your almost there ;)


----------



## almosthere

Just popping in real quick to say hello and to congratulate stinas on your bfp wahhooo!

angie if they guessed a boy then im pretty sure its a boy yay welcome to team blue!

liam is fantastic...such a sweetheart so glad I have a long weekend with him...mi hate having to work full time


----------



## honeycheeks

I had my appointment today. The clinic was really busy and I had to wait a long time there. My ultrasound looked perfect and we have a bunch of big follicles. I trigger tonight and then ER is on Tuesday morning. Yay!! It was all so quick and smooth so far. And I met a couple of other ladies at my clinic who also have ER on Tuesday . I hope we get to be bump buddies. They were really awesome people. Fingers crossed that everything will turn out just the way we like it.


----------



## Lindsay18

Honey- that's rear! Fingers crossed that everything goes super smoothly for you!


----------



## MoBaby

Gl honey!


----------



## Jenn76

Good luck Honey!! I think you look beautiful!

Michelle I'm surprised you weren't still bleeding from birth. I think I bleed for 4 weeks straight and then got AF back a couple weeks later. It sucks!! 

Anmlz: I hope AF arrives soon!

Almost: Yeah for long weekends! How is Liam accepting you leaving him?


----------



## Stinas

Honey - Good luck!!!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Good luck Honey!! 

So I moved the girls into their own cribs AND into their own room a few days ago. I was surprised how sad I was to make this change. Things have been going ok so far. However, they are still waking in the middle of the night. The first night was pretty rough. Emma woke up around midnight crying like she was scared and of course that woke Ava. I couldn't get them back to sleep until around 230 and we were back up at 530. Other than that things are good. Still a little shocked that Ava is getting a tooth already. Hubby gets home in 12 days and I can't wait!! It's hard to believe that he hasn't even been in our new house yet.


----------



## Jenn76

So exciting MrsC! I'm sure you will enjoy having your room back once hubby comes home :thumbup: Hopefully the girls adapt well and start STTN again soon. How's Ava handling the teething?


----------



## Swepakepa3

Sorry I have been busy lately but my update:

TWINS!! Had u/s which confirmed!!! 

Ill do personals when I get on my computer and off my phone!!


Question: what cars do people drive who have twins!


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats!!! Yay!! I was wondering where you were lol...

Cars: a big suv or a mini van lol. Actually I had a huge suv until yesterday now I have a big suv lol :)


----------



## MrsC8776

Jenn76 said:


> So exciting MrsC! I'm sure you will enjoy having your room back once hubby comes home :thumbup: Hopefully the girls adapt well and start STTN again soon. How's Ava handling the teething?

Really well actually! I'm surprised how well its going. She's a happy little girl all the sudden. I mentioned it to the dr (had to take Emma in the other day for a really bad diaper rash) and he said that normally the worst part is before the tooth comes through. Maybe thats why she spent a week screaming for 2 hours before bed. :shrug: 

I just remembered that you said you went to the shots appointment alone. You crazy woman!! :haha: Never, never, never will I do that. Can your mom go with you to the next one? Thats what I do when hubby is gone. 



Swepakepa3 said:


> Sorry I have been busy lately but my update:
> 
> TWINS!! Had u/s which confirmed!!!
> 
> Ill do personals when I get on my computer and off my phone!!
> 
> 
> Question: what cars do people drive who have twins!

:happydance: Congrats on twins!!! 

I have an Acadia and it works really well. Both carseats fit on the middle row and with the opening between the seats it allows me to climb back there if the girls get crazy/fussy while hubby is driving. I swore I would never drive a mini van and I'm sticking to that! :winkwink: I believe one of the girls who doesn't come on here anymore has a Ford Flex. They seem to have a lot of room as well.


----------



## Swepakepa3

I don't want a mini van!!! But wasn't really sure of the options, need something that sit 7, most suv's you need to fold 2nd row to get to the back seats.....


----------



## MoBaby

I had an infiniti qx56... Super easy to get to 3rd row. And so much room!! I'm probably going to regret trading it...you could actually stand in front of a car seat in the second row if needed and had plenty of room. Third row easy to get to. A perfect car for multiples. It was just a gas hog. so something big like that is perfect for twins.

I'll never drive a mini van!!


----------



## honeycheeks

A short post while I'm on my phone. I got my trigger last night which was only 5000 IU HcG rather than 10000. My E2 levels are already dangerously high. Its well over 11000. Im in pain and discomfort while moving and getting nervous about ER or rather post ER. Thats when OHSS gets worse.


----------



## bubumaci

It's so close now Honey! I really hope everything goes well post OP and that you will be fine! It is good that they are keeping such a close eye on things and adjusting the trigger shot! :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

hopefully OHSS stays away honey! That is a super high e2. Hopefully there are a lot of nice follicles :) good luck with ER!


----------



## Jenn76

Swepakepa: Congrats on twins!!!!!!! :happydance: We have a GM Terrain right now and a Civic. I plan on getting a second SUV once it makes sense to trade in the Civic. 

Honey: Good luck with your ER!!!!

MrsC: I go to all appointments alone but I will get my mom to come next time for sure! 

AFM: Emma slept throught the night last night!!!! First time ever!!! I know it's early to get excited but she has never even come close to doing that before so it gives me hope that it can eventually happen. Chris is still waking up twice a night but hopefully he goes back to STTN again soon.


----------



## Stinas

MrsC - Yayyy! They are getting sooo big already!!

Swepakepa - Thats AMAZING news!!! Congrats on your twinkies!!! - I drive a SUV, but I would say anything with large trunk and room for one more in the back seat. I really wouldnt drive a regular car with twins though. If you are worried about gas with a bigger car, look into getting a Diesel. I swear by mine...I have a BMW X5 Diesel....im obsessed with it!! I pay less gas than super and depending where you go for regular too!

Honey - Good luck!!!

No news here.....go for second Beta tom am!! My ass is killing me!! Last time the PIO didnt bother me as much, but I feel like I have been a bit sloppy with where I inject it, thats why. I usually go close together, but this time I just went wherever. Live and you learn I guess lol


----------



## MoBaby

BMW x5 is super nice stinas! and safe for kids. I have always heard diesel is better on gas than gas engine cars. I love the X5 M... sooo nice!! I traded my qx for a MDX..it has tons of room also. I'm an acura person but got stuck driving infiniti for the past 5 years...I have a TL sedan I have had since I graduated school (it was my present to myself :) and I can't part with it lol) and now the new SUV. Its going to be perfect for the little beanie! 

Sorry about the PIO pains :( FX for your beta tomorrow! It should be nice and high now since its been 4 days. Cant wait to hear your numbers!!


----------



## bubumaci

Good luck with your Beta tomorrow Stinas - looking forward to hearing awesome numbers :hugs:


----------



## Jenn76

Good Luck Stinas! Can't wait to hear your result!


----------



## bubumaci

... when it rains it pours! Over the past couple of months, I have had three "attacks" in the night, where I have been in pain for several hours. After thinking about it, I remembered that Mama, Jajó (her Mother) and my cousin on the maternal side all had had (with the exception of my Grandma) their gallbladders out around my age. So - after DH begged me to make a doctor's appointment after the last attack (which was Saturday - Sunday night - the one before had been before my third blood test, where I was up for about 4,5 hours in pain) - which I did yesterday and I went in for the ultrasound this morning. The verdict : my gallbladder is nicely full of gallstones and I will have to have it out ... appointment with the specialist in the hospital on Thursday morning. Didn't want to have the OP before this weekend, as we are flying to Budapest Friday - Sunday to be with my Grandma for her 101st birthday on Sunday.

... wanna know what my first thought was? That is why I wasn't allowed to stay pregnant ... Mama and Granny wanted me to have my gallbladder out beforehand ... but wanted to show me that we can get pregnant... guess they knew what they were doing after all! <3


----------



## Jenn76

Bubu: Sorry to hear about your gallbladder, I hope you are able to get some relief from that soon. I guess there is always a silver lining to be found. Hopefully this is the end of your bad luck and you have a bright and sunny future. :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Aww bubu!so sorry about the gallbladder :(


----------



## Allika

Ladies, how long did it take you to be completely pain free after ER?


----------



## MoBaby

I had mild pain just the day after. I had pain when I urinated in my pelvis for 3-4 days. Feel better! If it a lot of pain you may want to get checked for ohss.


----------



## bubumaci

Wow Allika - congrats on getting 20 eggs fertilised! That's an amazing number!
With my first retrieval, I was very sore for several days - I think more or less up to the day of transfer. The second retrieval was much better, but I lived with a hot water bottle on my belly (which really helped sooth the discomfort). So only a day or two. Third retrieval again was OHSS risk - so I lived with a hot water bottle tied to me - much better. In the afternoons I would get more swollen and sore - so taking it easy really helped. Fourth retrieval was sore again, but only for a couple of days.

I can really recommend putting something warm on your belly, it really soothes the discomfort! And drink lots of water.

Good luck at your transfer on Thursday! :)


----------



## honeycheeks

Back from ER. 10 eggs. Still groggy. More when im out of bed


----------



## Stinas

Bubu - sorry about the stones!!! Hope you feel better soon!! I know they are super painful!! 

Honey - yay for ten eggs!!! Woohooo!

Allika - wow! Amazing number!!!!! 

No beta number yet ! Boo! I will update once I find out! If numbers are good looks like first scan will be Tuesday!


----------



## MoBaby

Tuesday!! Super early! Yay! Update us ASAP lol:)


----------



## Stinas

And the numbers are in!! 1375!!!! 
Ultrasound is next thursday 9/12


----------



## Likklegemz

Buba, that's horrible. My mum suffered something terrible till she had hers out. Hope everything goes really well.

Stinas, I'm so pleased! Bet you can't wait till your scan, I'm keeping everything crossed for you hubby you deserve it.

Honey, glad ec went well. Hope your feeling better now, 10 eggs is fantastic!

Allika 20 eggs fertilised is simply amazing. Hopefully you'll get lots in the freezer too!

Afm, I'm still doing ok, although I'm bloated a lot of the time. Still can't believe how lucky I am, my 20 week scan is less than 3 weeks, and randomly the hospital booked me in on my. Birthday - how cool is that.

Love to all, sorry I don't post as much as I would like - seems I have to read about 10 pages every time I get on, and then get puzzled over who is where! X x x


----------



## Likklegemz

Ps Mobaby, just realised your pregnant! Belated congratulations! So pleased for you x x x


----------



## Allika

Thanks guys! I was pretty amazed too! We did ICSI on all of them because our clinic only does ICSI no matter what!
The only thing that sucks is that I won't get an update until the day of transfer!

I still hurt from the transfer but it has gotten better...just urinating hurts like crazy!


----------



## sekky

Congrats Alika on the fert report. That's fantastic.

Sorry Bubu. Hope the pains stays away till after your trip.

Hey everyone


----------



## MoBaby

Yay Stinas!! Congrats!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Jenn76 said:


> Swepakepa: Congrats on twins!!!!!!! :happydance: We have a GM Terrain right now and a Civic. I plan on getting a second SUV once it makes sense to trade in the Civic.
> 
> Honey: Good luck with your ER!!!!
> 
> MrsC: I go to all appointments alone but I will get my mom to come next time for sure!
> 
> AFM: Emma slept throught the night last night!!!! First time ever!!! I know it's early to get excited but she has never even come close to doing that before so it gives me hope that it can eventually happen. Chris is still waking up twice a night but hopefully he goes back to STTN again soon.

Great news that Emma slept through the night!! 



bubumaci said:


> ... when it rains it pours! Over the past couple of months, I have had three "attacks" in the night, where I have been in pain for several hours. After thinking about it, I remembered that Mama, Jajó (her Mother) and my cousin on the maternal side all had had (with the exception of my Grandma) their gallbladders out around my age. So - after DH begged me to make a doctor's appointment after the last attack (which was Saturday - Sunday night - the one before had been before my third blood test, where I was up for about 4,5 hours in pain) - which I did yesterday and I went in for the ultrasound this morning. The verdict : my gallbladder is nicely full of gallstones and I will have to have it out ... appointment with the specialist in the hospital on Thursday morning. Didn't want to have the OP before this weekend, as we are flying to Budapest Friday - Sunday to be with my Grandma for her 101st birthday on Sunday.
> 
> ... wanna know what my first thought was? That is why I wasn't allowed to stay pregnant ... Mama and Granny wanted me to have my gallbladder out beforehand ... but wanted to show me that we can get pregnant... guess they knew what they were doing after all! <3

:hugs: So sorry to hear about the pain you are in. Hopefully you can get it taken care of ASAP so that you can be pain free. 



honeycheeks said:


> Back from ER. 10 eggs. Still groggy. More when im out of bed

Congrats on 10 eggs! 



Stinas said:


> And the numbers are in!! 1375!!!!
> Ultrasound is next thursday 9/12

:happydance: Great second beta! Can't wait to hear about your scan! 



Likklegemz said:


> Buba, that's horrible. My mum suffered something terrible till she had hers out. Hope everything goes really well.
> 
> Stinas, I'm so pleased! Bet you can't wait till your scan, I'm keeping everything crossed for you hubby you deserve it.
> 
> Honey, glad ec went well. Hope your feeling better now, 10 eggs is fantastic!
> 
> Allika 20 eggs fertilised is simply amazing. Hopefully you'll get lots in the freezer too!
> 
> Afm, I'm still doing ok, although I'm bloated a lot of the time. Still can't believe how lucky I am, my 20 week scan is less than 3 weeks, and randomly the hospital booked me in on my. Birthday - how cool is that.
> 
> Love to all, sorry I don't post as much as I would like - seems I have to read about 10 pages every time I get on, and then get puzzled over who is where! X x x

I look forward to your update about the scan! What a great birthday present. 



Allika said:


> Thanks guys! I was pretty amazed too! We did ICSI on all of them because our clinic only does ICSI no matter what!
> The only thing that sucks is that I won't get an update until the day of transfer!
> 
> I still hurt from the transfer but it has gotten better...just urinating hurts like crazy!

Congrats on 20 eggs fertilized! That is such great news!

Sekky~ How are you doing? Any updates?


----------



## bubumaci

Stinas - way to go girl, what fantastic numbers!

Honey - well done!! Now relax and recuperate. FXd for great fertilisation results!

Allika - that's how it is here too - I only find out when I am in the room ready for the transfer!

... FXd that I have no more attacks and that they can remove everything well. Interested to see what the professor says on Thursday. Bit miffed that I would much prefer having an ultrasound picture of a baby - instead, I have an ultrasound picture of my gallbladder, full of stones... Had to laugh though! At 21, picture of a breast tumour... 38, picture of lots of stones... hopefully, once that is all gone and done with, I will get my ultrasound picture of a perfect bean :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Holy cow I had a lot to catch up on!!
Stinas- official yay on here!!! Love ya!!! And the little nugget(s)!!!

Bubu- so sorry about the gallbladder!!! Love your positive outlook! 

Hi everyone! Sorry I can't do more personals- got rear ended the other day ugh. Not too bad- waiting for the lady to call me about my estimate. She's hoping to not go through insurance. I don't care as long as my car gets fixed. It's only 5 months old!!!! Lol. Will be back on after phone call:) xoxo


----------



## honeycheeks

bubu - Sorry to hear about your gall bladder. Get well soon honey. We got to do some baby making then.

Allika - 20 embies is awesome. EVen my clinic doesn't update after the fertilisation report until the transfer.

Stinas - Those are some awesome numbers. Can't wait for the scan already.

AFM - I was in a lot of pain since yesterday morning even before I checked in at the clinic. I thought my OHSS is just getting worse. But doctors and nurses assured me that I was doing better than last time. I was in so much pain that I didn't believe them. I had 10 eggs collected which they said was the best in my condition. More eggs could mean higher risk of OHSS and also last time I had 28 eggs but many turned out to be poor quality. Doctor says that the quality improves when the numbers are few. We shall see. 

After ER I could hardly get out of my hospital bed. I was in excruciating pain. After getting home I realised I had trapped wind and that causes all the pain. I cant seem to get it out of the way. I could pass some gas and it was the most painful thing I ever did in my life. I wish I could do something about the gas and I could feel a lot better. Today by noon I call in to know the fertilisation report. I hope we have good number with just 10 eggs. 

So today Im resting up and drinking lots and lots of fluid. I have been asked to keep an eye on urine output. If it is too low , OHSS could be around. But my doctor thinks I can definitely do a transfer this cycle. Last time around it was cancelled straight away after EC. So yay for ET. And this time around I was prescribed Crinone gel instead of Cyclogest suppositories. I find it easier to use and saved me a ton of money.

I guess I didn't mention earlier but I had a different RE this time. I didn
t think much about it earlier as I thought its gonna make no big difference. BUt so far there has been a difference. Lets see how it goes. I am feeling a lot positive about this cycle.


----------



## Jenn76

Allika: Congrats on 20 eggs that is fantastic!

Honey: Congrats on 10 eggs that's a great number as well! Can't wait to hear a fert report. Rest up hope the pain passes soon.

Stinas: Fantastic second beta!!! Can't wait to hear about your scan!

Lindsay: Sorry to hear about your accident, glad everyone is ok. Hopefully your car gets fixed with little hassle. 

Bubu: Next ultrasound will be more memorable as it will be of your little bean! FX!

Likkle: Wow time flys! Good Luck with your 20 week check up. Will you find out the gender?


----------



## honeycheeks

Just called the lab now. 9/10 fertilized. That's awesome. Need to call again tomorrow to discuss the quality and the transfer date. Everything has been happening so quick this cycle. I can't believe it's almost PUPO time. I am still sore but its not nearly as bad as last time. Fingers crossed! !

Alika do you know the transfer date yet. Good luck for transfer.

Linds - I hope no one was hurt and you get your car fixed soon.


----------



## bubumaci

Honey - that's wonderful news - thrilled for you! Now just relax for four days and PUPO you will be :)

Linds - that's crap that you were rear-ended! Glad that nothing serious has happened!!


----------



## MoBaby

That's gretat honey!!


----------



## Allika

Hi,

@Honey: yes, my transfer date is tomorrow! I am nervous like crazy! I hope they will really transfer one, all this time I find myself on the expect the worst, hope for the best side...


----------



## Jenn76

Allika: Good luck with your transfer! I'm sure you will have some great blasts to choose from. Usually if they have concerns with the embryo quality and survival they would call you in for a day 3 transfer since you haven't heard anything I'd assume it's good news! 

Honey: Great fert report, congrats!!! FX you get a good report again tomorrow!


----------



## Stinas

Honey - Thats GREAT!!

Lindsay - grrr!!! I hate other drivers!!!

Allika - Good luck with ET tom!!!


----------



## anmlz86

Hello ladies! My goodness there's so much to catch up on! Sorry can't do personals at the moment, taking my "smoke break" at work. Quick question though. Has anyone taken 3mg melatonin before bed and had any side effects? For the past few days I've had sporadic headaches and nausea after I eat. Just saw it on a list of supplements CCRM typically suggested and that's one of the meds I had in the house, my dog takes it lol. Just curious, thanks ladies! Have a happy hump day!!


----------



## Likklegemz

Quick one from me Allika good luck with transfer today! X x x


----------



## bubumaci

Jepp - wanted to pop on quickly before going to the hospital (just to discuss things with the professor) ... Good Luck :)


----------



## honeycheeks

Allika good luck for transfer.
I called the lab today and they didn't tell me much. As I said they don't ddiscuss much regarding embryo quality. I was told we would do a day 4 or day 5 transfer. I hope they survive till then. Is a day 4 transfer any better than day 5 transfer. Any thoughts ladies.


----------



## MoBaby

Allika gl w/ transfer!

Bubu gl at your appt! Hope all goes well and they think it's an easy fix!


----------



## bubumaci

Heyho ... so on Monday I have to have a gastoscopy ... but the doctor was pretty certain that the answer will still be that I have to have my gallbladder out - so we have already made the operation appointments. Thursday I have to go in for the pre-discussions (with Anaesthesiologist + with the doctor) and on Friday at 7 I have to be there, so that I can have the Cholezystektomy in the morning. So - Operation on Friday the 13th. When I grimaced at the date, he said that they had luck on Friday the 13ths :)

So far 13 (2013) has been pretty crappy for me ... let's hope that doesn't continue next week Friday!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Bubu....my prayers are with you <3 Everything will work out perfect. 

Good Luck Allika!!!!

How are you feeling Stinas?

How is everyone else doing??? Miss you ladies <3


----------



## never2late70

ANMLZ: You're not really smoking while TTC are you? :nope: I don't know anything about that medicine.

Alika-Honey: Congrats :happydance:

Bubu: I hope everything goes well and that this is the LAST hurdle you need to get over :hugs:

Jenn-MrsC: Hooray for babies sleeping.:thumbup:

Lindsay: Have a great trip!

Hi everyone!:flower:

Not much going on here. Just sick, exhausted and constipated ALL of the time. It's really wearing on me :cry: I feel bad when I complain, because I want this more than anything, just didn't think it would be this hard for this long.

Have a great day!
~Angie


----------



## MoBaby

Bubu glad you were able to make arrangements do quickly. 

Hey Kathy!


----------



## anmlz86

Angie- no no no. Never smoked at all my entire life. Can't say much about the exposure since both of my parents smoke unfortunately. Hate to limit the time I actually get to spend with them. We just call it our smoke break since it seems the actual smokers take a break every hour when we have to sit in one place for hours with no break, boo.


----------



## Stinas

Bubu - Oh man....2013 was a really shitty year for you! I hope it ends on a good note! Good luck with everything! 

Kathy - I feel fine....no different really besides sore boobs and butt. lol Whats going on with you? Are you going to do another cycle?

Honey - I have only heard of 3,5, & 6 DT. Good luck!

Angie - Im sure it will calm down eventually! 

No news here. Went to endocrinologist today. Luckily it was only an hour and a half total....much better than the usual 3+hrs. He wants to see me every four weeks, so I guess ill just have to get used to it or book the first apt. 
This time next week I will know if its one or two and the way things are going! I am nervous. Scared it will happen all over again! Trying not to stress out about it all, but its hard. DH and I were talking yesterday.....its funny how for everyone else its like "oh yay we are pregnant"...and thats it.....us, its a whole process to just get to the pregnant stage, then its another process after that to see if it even works out....its very stressful! Oh well....thats our life I guess...suck it up and live it!


----------



## Allika

Hi Ladies, just a quick Update! We have 11 blastocysts and transferred one that according to our Doctor looks picture Perfect.

I am resting now and praying for the best!


----------



## Stinas

Allika - Yay! Congrats on being PUPO!!


----------



## Chris_25

Hi ladies,
Can I join here? I am beginning the IVF process this month. I am starting BC pills tomorrow twice a day for 10 days. I have residual cysts from last cycle. I have been ttc for 22 months and done 6 iui's. I never got a BFP and we are pretty much unexplained. I am so scared of this, but excited. I was curious have any of you done the BC pills before your IVF? 

Congratulations to all of you who have gotten your BFP and had your babies!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Stinas said:


> Bubu - Oh man....2013 was a really shitty year for you! I hope it ends on a good note! Good luck with everything!
> 
> Kathy - I feel fine....no different really besides sore boobs and butt. lol Whats going on with you? Are you going to do another cycle?
> 
> Honey - I have only heard of 3,5, & 6 DT. Good luck!
> 
> Angie - Im sure it will calm down eventually!
> 
> No news here. Went to endocrinologist today. Luckily it was only an hour and a half total....much better than the usual 3+hrs. He wants to see me every four weeks, so I guess ill just have to get used to it or book the first apt.
> This time next week I will know if its one or two and the way things are going! I am nervous. Scared it will happen all over again! Trying not to stress out about it all, but its hard. DH and I were talking yesterday.....its funny how for everyone else its like "oh yay we are pregnant"...and thats it.....us, its a whole process to just get to the pregnant stage, then its another process after that to see if it even works out....its very stressful! Oh well....thats our life I guess...suck it up and live it!

Hi :winkwink: I'm doing good....surgery this time was a breeze...they didn't even have to do a d&c...Dr Boher went in and just picked out the remaining placenta...not sure exactly if I had any polyps because my other half couldn't remember what the doc said exactly....he can be a dope sometimes :haha: I tell him all the time he is lucky he is cute! hahahaha! Tomorrow I have my appointment with Dr. Morris and she will go over the results of the surgery and give me my next steps....I am done with my birth control pills on Saturday so I'm wondering if they are going to wait for my third day and I will begin the entire process again. hopefully that is what happens because I would then have about 10-12 days of stimming and hopefully an awesome number at ER!!! 

I understand exactly how you feel :hugs: I am so scared this time around!!! The anxiety is killing me this time because I try to be strong on the outside while on the inside I'm a complete mess...we can only pray and try to be stress free...easier said than done but we have to move forward <3 You will be perfect this time around...I have complete faith :hugs:


----------



## anmlz86

Welcome Chris! And to answer your question, yes to the bcp before ivf. Pretty much everyone is placed on bcp for ivf because it helps them to control your cycle. And at the dosage you're on it, it seems they want to try to get rid of those cysts. Hope that helps hun:)

Allika- again, congrats and good luck! 

Hope everyone is having a good day!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Chris_25 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Can I join here? I am beginning the IVF process this month. I am starting BC pills tomorrow twice a day for 10 days. I have residual cysts from last cycle. I have been ttc for 22 months and done 6 iui's. I never got a BFP and we are pretty much unexplained. I am so scared of this, but excited. I was curious have any of you done the BC pills before your IVF?
> 
> Congratulations to all of you who have gotten your BFP and had your babies!

Hi Chris!! WELCOME!!!! :hugs: You joined an awesome group of ladies!!!!!! I have always done BC pills before stating the entire process....it's more for them to know what exact days your on so they can plan everything perfectly.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Congrats on being pupo Allika!!!!


Hi Lindsay!!!! miss ya!!


----------



## Stinas

Chris - Welcome!!! This is an amazing thread!!! Tons of great people! I did BCP's before every cycle....I think its pretty common....they do it in order to keep your hormones at a certain level before starting stimming. Good luck!

Kathy - Thank you for having hope! It is hard not to be scared...but I still just wish it was easy. 
So your pretty close in starting! Yay!!! Good luck with everything! :hugs: and all men dont have a brain when it comes to remembering things! I literally have to put the laundry basket in front of the stairs in order for dh to bring it downstairs....and let me tell you, on a normal day, he just pushes it aside to get through lol I enjoy milking the whole pregnancy cant pick heavy things up thing. :flower:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Stinas said:


> Chris - Welcome!!! This is an amazing thread!!! Tons of great people! I did BCP's before every cycle....I think its pretty common....they do it in order to keep your hormones at a certain level before starting stimming. Good luck!
> 
> Kathy - Thank you for having hope! It is hard not to be scared...but I still just wish it was easy.
> So your pretty close in starting! Yay!!! Good luck with everything! :hugs: and all men dont have a brain when it comes to remembering things! I literally have to put the laundry basket in front of the stairs in order for dh to bring it downstairs....and let me tell you, on a normal day, he just pushes it aside to get through lol I enjoy milking the whole pregnancy cant pick heavy things up thing. :flower:

Let me tell you.....it was a short pregnancy but those 10 weeks were AMAZING!!!!!! MILKING IT WAS NOT EVEN THE WORDS!! :haha::haha: Can't wait for this time around...hehehehehe


----------



## Jenn76

Allika: Congrats on being PUPO!!! 11 Blasts is amazing!!! 

Welcome Chris :hi: Good luck with your cycle!!

Stinas: Try not to stress, you have a sticky bean or two in there. One more week and you'll see! Can't wait to hear about it. 

Kathy: Glad to hear things are progressing with you. I hope you do get to start soon. 

Angie: Pregnancy is tough but so rewarding :) Hang in there. I can promise you that you do forget all about it once the baby arrives.


----------



## sekky

Hey ladies. Just to let you know we've gotten the show underway. Started stimming today


----------



## michelle01

Hi girls! 

Allika -congrats on being pupo!

Bubu - so sorry about your gallbladder, but hoping this is the end to all your bad luck this year! Big :hug:

Welcome Chris!!

Stinas - what a great second beta!! Cannot wait to hear if you have one or two beans :)

Congrats on twins swepa!!

Angie - sorry your not feeling good but like Jenn said, after you deliver you forget all about that....sometimes I think it's cause you so sleep deprived you cannot function :haha:

Lindsay- have a great time in Florida :)

Hi MrsC!! How are things going with the girls in their own room? I believe you mentioned DH is coming home soon? I am sure the girls will be happy to see him too ;)

Hi Jenn! How are things going? 

Mo - how are you feeling??

Yay sekky for starting stimming! Did they change things this cycle?

Hi Kathy :)

Honey - saw you had ER and nine eggies fertilized :). That's awesome!!

Hi to everyone else!!!

I am doing good; actually ready to get back to the gym :) I think I am gonna try a couple days a week when I can get DH to watch Dylan. I can take Tyler with me but not Dylan till he is three months old. Tyler started pre school yesterday and was so excited!!


----------



## Chris_25

anmlz86 said:


> Welcome Chris! And to answer your question, yes to the bcp before ivf. Pretty much everyone is placed on bcp for ivf because it helps them to control your cycle. And at the dosage you're on it, it seems they want to try to get rid of those cysts. Hope that helps hun:)
> 
> Allika- again, congrats and good luck!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day!!


Thank you and yes hopefully these cysts go away!


----------



## Chris_25

Stinas said:


> Chris - Welcome!!! This is an amazing thread!!! Tons of great people! I did BCP's before every cycle....I think its pretty common....they do it in order to keep your hormones at a certain level before starting stimming. Good luck!
> 
> Kathy - Thank you for having hope! It is hard not to be scared...but I still just wish it was easy.
> So your pretty close in starting! Yay!!! Good luck with everything! :hugs: and all men dont have a brain when it comes to remembering things! I literally have to put the laundry basket in front of the stairs in order for dh to bring it downstairs....and let me tell you, on a normal day, he just pushes it aside to get through lol I enjoy milking the whole pregnancy cant pick heavy things up thing. :flower:

Thank you and congratulations on your bfp! :flower:


----------



## Chris_25

PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> Can I join here? I am beginning the IVF process this month. I am starting BC pills tomorrow twice a day for 10 days. I have residual cysts from last cycle. I have been ttc for 22 months and done 6 iui's. I never got a BFP and we are pretty much unexplained. I am so scared of this, but excited. I was curious have any of you done the BC pills before your IVF?
> 
> Congratulations to all of you who have gotten your BFP and had your babies!
> 
> Hi Chris!! WELCOME!!!! :hugs: You joined an awesome group of ladies!!!!!! I have always done BC pills before stating the entire process....it's more for them to know what exact days your on so they can plan everything perfectly.Click to expand...


Hi and thank you! I wish you luck in your next cycle!


----------



## sekky

Thanks Michelle. Nothing much really, just an increase on my starting dose and change of the FSH. Last time I started with 150iu of menopur this time it's 225iu of follitism. Follie check is on Monday.


----------



## Jenn76

Good Luck Sekky!!! I hope you have lots of follies! Congrats on getting started again.


----------



## MoBaby

Hi Michelle! This week has been okay just mild sickness. Last week was awful! BBs still hurt... Only a few days and I can see my bean again :) thanks for asking!


----------



## bubumaci

Allika - fantastic news! You are PUPO with a perfect emby :) When do you have your beta tests done?

Chris :howdy: :)

Sekky ... good luck Sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

Sekky - yay for starting!!!

I'm just nervous. This on again off again spotting still freaks me out. All my levels are fine....just less than a dime of spotting once a day every few days. Probably not a big deal, but I didn't have that last pregnancy. Just scares me when I see it. I know a lot of you had it which I keep telling myself when I see it. That and me telling myself they are just snuggling more and more every day. 
One day I have a feeling it's one and the next I'm like nope my twinkies are back to stay! 
Lots of praying going on here!


----------



## honeycheeks

Bubu looks like things are happening really fast for you. I hope its all for the best

Allika 11 blasts is so awesome. Congrats for being pupo.
Anmlz - I know nothing of that supplement /medicine you mentioned. 

Im a little more bloated today yhan yesterday. Hope it goes away. My back is hurting too. Transfer might be tomorrow or Sunday


----------



## bubumaci

Honey - I hope your bloating goes down soon. Are you living with a hot water bottle like I was? Helped me so much! Good luck for transfer tomorrow / Sunday. We fly out to Budapest tonight, as it is my Grandmother's 101st birthday on Sunday .... so I won't be online much the next couple of days.

Stinas ... bubba is snuggling in there :hugs:


----------



## MrsC8776

honeycheeks said:


> Just called the lab now. 9/10 fertilized. That's awesome. Need to call again tomorrow to discuss the quality and the transfer date. Everything has been happening so quick this cycle. I can't believe it's almost PUPO time. I am still sore but its not nearly as bad as last time. Fingers crossed! !
> 
> Alika do you know the transfer date yet. Good luck for transfer.
> 
> Linds - I hope no one was hurt and you get your car fixed soon.

Congrats on 9 fertilizing!! That is great! 



bubumaci said:


> Heyho ... so on Monday I have to have a gastoscopy ... but the doctor was pretty certain that the answer will still be that I have to have my gallbladder out - so we have already made the operation appointments. Thursday I have to go in for the pre-discussions (with Anaesthesiologist + with the doctor) and on Friday at 7 I have to be there, so that I can have the Cholezystektomy in the morning. So - Operation on Friday the 13th. When I grimaced at the date, he said that they had luck on Friday the 13ths :)
> 
> So far 13 (2013) has been pretty crappy for me ... let's hope that doesn't continue next week Friday!

I hope Monday goes well. Have a good weekend and enjoy the birthday! 



never2late70 said:


> Not much going on here. Just sick, exhausted and constipated ALL of the time. It's really wearing on me :cry: I feel bad when I complain, because I want this more than anything, just didn't think it would be this hard for this long.
> 
> Have a great day!
> ~Angie

Never feel bad about complaining. Yes it took a lot to get where you are and you wanted it so bad but pregnancy is seriously hard. Not everyone has the same experience of pregnancy. Some easy and some hard. It's ok to complain and moan about things. You wouldn't be human if you didn't. :winkwink::hugs:



Stinas said:


> No news here. Went to endocrinologist today. Luckily it was only an hour and a half total....much better than the usual 3+hrs. He wants to see me every four weeks, so I guess ill just have to get used to it or book the first apt.
> This time next week I will know if its one or two and the way things are going! I am nervous. Scared it will happen all over again! Trying not to stress out about it all, but its hard. DH and I were talking yesterday.....its funny how for everyone else its like "oh yay we are pregnant"...and thats it.....us, its a whole process to just get to the pregnant stage, then its another process after that to see if it even works out....its very stressful! Oh well....thats our life I guess...suck it up and live it!

Sorry to hear you have to go every 4 weeks but it is best to be healthy and safe than not. I saw in another post of yours that you've had some spotting. I hope that ends soon! 



Allika said:


> Hi Ladies, just a quick Update! We have 11 blastocysts and transferred one that according to our Doctor looks picture Perfect.
> 
> I am resting now and praying for the best!

Congrats on 11 and being PUPO!! 



Chris_25 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Can I join here? I am beginning the IVF process this month. I am starting BC pills tomorrow twice a day for 10 days. I have residual cysts from last cycle. I have been ttc for 22 months and done 6 iui's. I never got a BFP and we are pretty much unexplained. I am so scared of this, but excited. I was curious have any of you done the BC pills before your IVF?
> 
> Congratulations to all of you who have gotten your BFP and had your babies!

Welcome! Everything will go great. 



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> Bubu - Oh man....2013 was a really shitty year for you! I hope it ends on a good note! Good luck with everything!
> 
> Kathy - I feel fine....no different really besides sore boobs and butt. lol Whats going on with you? Are you going to do another cycle?
> 
> Honey - I have only heard of 3,5, & 6 DT. Good luck!
> 
> Angie - Im sure it will calm down eventually!
> 
> No news here. Went to endocrinologist today. Luckily it was only an hour and a half total....much better than the usual 3+hrs. He wants to see me every four weeks, so I guess ill just have to get used to it or book the first apt.
> This time next week I will know if its one or two and the way things are going! I am nervous. Scared it will happen all over again! Trying not to stress out about it all, but its hard. DH and I were talking yesterday.....its funny how for everyone else its like "oh yay we are pregnant"...and thats it.....us, its a whole process to just get to the pregnant stage, then its another process after that to see if it even works out....its very stressful! Oh well....thats our life I guess...suck it up and live it!
> 
> Hi :winkwink: I'm doing good....surgery this time was a breeze...they didn't even have to do a d&c...Dr Boher went in and just picked out the remaining placenta...not sure exactly if I had any polyps because my other half couldn't remember what the doc said exactly....he can be a dope sometimes :haha: I tell him all the time he is lucky he is cute! hahahaha! Tomorrow I have my appointment with Dr. Morris and she will go over the results of the surgery and give me my next steps....I am done with my birth control pills on Saturday so I'm wondering if they are going to wait for my third day and I will begin the entire process again. hopefully that is what happens because I would then have about 10-12 days of stimming and hopefully an awesome number at ER!!!
> 
> I understand exactly how you feel :hugs: I am so scared this time around!!! The anxiety is killing me this time because I try to be strong on the outside while on the inside I'm a complete mess...we can only pray and try to be stress free...easier said than done but we have to move forward <3 You will be perfect this time around...I have complete faith :hugs:Click to expand...

How did the appointment go today? I'm glad the surgery went well and you are getting started again soon!



sekky said:


> Hey ladies. Just to let you know we've gotten the show underway. Started stimming today

Yay for stimming! Everything will fly by now! 



michelle01 said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Hi MrsC!! How are things going with the girls in their own room? I believe you mentioned DH is coming home soon? I am sure the girls will be happy to see him too ;)
> 
> I am doing good; actually ready to get back to the gym :) I think I am gonna try a couple days a week when I can get DH to watch Dylan. I can take Tyler with me but not Dylan till he is three months old. Tyler started pre school yesterday and was so excited!!

Hi Michelle! Things are going ok. The girls are doing really well with their own room. Still waking every night but bed time has gotten so much better. It doesn't take Ava 2 hours of screaming to fall asleep anymore so thats a plus (at least for my sanity!). Emma falls right to sleep which is great! Over the past few days only one of them has woken during the night. They usually switch days. It's like their tag teaming! update about hubby in my catch up post below. 

AFM~ Things are busy around here and honestly I struggle sometimes but I suppose thats normal. I seriously just need a little break but feel guilty for wanting/needing one. Hubby was scheduled to be home in about a week. Then that changed to two week and then three weeks. I don't know whats going on right now but it's pretty frustrating to say the least. Hopefully it won't be long though because we need him home. Other than that nothing really exciting happening around here.


----------



## Jenn76

Good Luck Honey!!!

MrsC - I totally believe that tag teaming happens as well, lol! Shitty about DH, WTF! I also totally get the needing a break, you so deserve a break. I can't imagine how you do it day in and day out by yourself.


----------



## MrsC8776

Thank you Jenn! Shitty about hubby is exactly right. I'm trying to be as supportive as I can about the situation even though it sucks. Taking care of them 24/7 alone begins to ware on a person. I'm grateful that I have them and that I've managed to adjust. It's just I look forward to having that small partial break when he gets home. I may not get a full break but at least I know I have extra hands if needed.


----------



## honeycheeks

Mrs Ç you certainly deserve a break and some pampering. 

Stinas I wish you dint have the spotting to worry about. I wish there are twinkies in there too

Allika sending you loads of :dust: :dust:

Bubu I was holding on to a hot bag all day and I feel so much better. Why didn't I do think of it earlier. Silly me !! Have some great ttime with your grandma. May God bless her with abundant good health

Chris :hi: welcome on board

AFM I had a crazy dream yesterday that there was a mob break out and my embies were attacked and stolen. Huh !! In another 2 hours I find out about my transfer. Im getting so nervous


----------



## honeycheeks

Another lady who had ER with me on the same day has her transfer today. But my clinic says mine will be tomorrow. I can't decide if that is a good thing or not. Anyways they wouldnt even tell me the grades of embryos when i asked. They just say everything will be told to you just before transfer. wth! Another long day to live before the transfer.

On a better note, the bloating is a lot better today and there isn't as much discomfort.

How is everyone enjoying the weekend.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hi everyone... I have so much to catch up on!! I went back to work a few weeks ago and have been exhausted from getting my classroom ready and overdoing more than I should in the process. I'm not sure why but I've been wide awake since 4 this morning so I thought I'd try and catch up a bit on here. I hope everyone is doing well!!!


----------



## Allika

@Honey: I read that that is a good sign because it means they have high hopes that your embryos will develop to blastocyst. Because not all embryos will develop to blastocyst at the lab they do 3dt with couples that didnt have as many embryos to not risk having none to transfer...


----------



## Lindsay18

Omg trying to catch up. Still in Florida. Going ok. Just really want to come home. Super homesick and miss my routine. Reiken is doing well though. It just a lot with a 4 month old. 

Can't do personals right now but just wanted to quickly say:
Allika- congrats on being PUPO!!!!
And
Chris- welcome!!! Amazing group you joined!!! 
Hi to everyone else. Miss you all and will be home Monday thank goodness!!!


----------



## michelle01

Oh MrsC - that really is shitty about DH :( wth!! I hope that changes and he comes home sooner! And you definitely need a break; is there anyone that is close by to help? Having one newborn is hard!!

Good luck tomorrow honey; I think it is a good sign they are waiting one more day :)

Hope your trip home is good Lindsay!

I got 8.5 hours sleep last night :) it felt amazing!!! DH took Dylan downstairs last night a s took care of him last night so I could sleep. Of course he is now tired today but it really was a nice break. Hoping tomorrow I get to go to the gym for an hour or so; Tyler and I took a walk outside and that felt great but it's so hot here.


----------



## Chris_25

Thank you for all the welcomes ladies :) I have to catch up and learn about all of you. 

I started the BC pill yesterday twice a day for 10 days. Looks like ER will be the beginning of October! This is so scary and exciting


----------



## honeycheeks

Transferred 2 beautiful blasts today. Doc said they were both great quality


----------



## Lindsay18

Honey- that's awesome!!!! Congrats!

Michelle- that was so nice of him! Glad you got some rest. 

Chris- that's right around the corner! Just out of curiosity where do you live?


----------



## sekky

Congrats honey. When is your OTD?


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats Honey!!


----------



## honeycheeks

19 th is the test date. Feeling very tired and bloated today


----------



## azlissie

Congrats on being pupo, Honey! Hope the next two weeks go by quickly. 

Lindsay, how was the flight with Reiken? Hope you're having a nice time. 

Stinas do you have a scan this week? Good luck!

Bubu, so sorry to hear about your gall bladder. You really deserve some good news - here's hoping 2013 ends on a more positive note for you. 

Best of luck with your cycle Chris!

So Dawson is a great sleeper! He's sleeping 6-8 hours straight every night & most nights after a bottle he goes back to sleep for another 2-3 hours. It has really helped my sanity to start getting some longer stretches at night. 

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Jenn76

Congrats on being PUPO Honey!! Did you get some frosties? Rest up!!

Michelle: Glad to hear you got some rest that was so great of DH to do that for you. 

Lindsay: Glad to hear you made it to Florida safe and sound. How was the flight? Sorry you are home sick, one more sleep. It's tough traveling alone with infants. Hope you did have a good time. 

Chris: Time will fly by now that you are on your way. 

BOMO: Welcome back! Glad to hear you are settled in at work. Have you decided when and how you will tell everyone you are pregnant? Do many people know already? Good Luck!

Azlissie: Great that Dawson is sleeping so well, Soon he will STTN!


----------



## Lindsay18

Thanks ladies. I have had fun but its been tough with an infant. The flight was great! I kept him awake and timed his feelings before. So he ate at take off to help with his ears and then he played for a few an slept the rest of the time. Fed him again while landing. He was great. The 2 ladies next to me were amazing!!! They even helped me change his poop diaper on my lap lol!!!


----------



## bubumaci

Honey - that's wonderful news about your two perfect blasts! :dust::dust: to you - and Allika :)

The weekend in Budapest went by in a flash. Yesterday I went and visited Mama ... so hard to look at that gravestone...

Tomorrow morning gastroscopy ... in the afternoon we're at our clinic to meet up with our doctor again. Haven't spoken with him since our loss. It is my plan to take a break for two months, go on holiday at the beginning of November, and then get going again in the cycle when we get back. I hope that having the cholezystectomy won't interfere with going ahead again... we shall see what he says...


----------



## Stinas

MrsC - Everyone needs a little break now and then. Your supermom, so you need one more than anyone!! :hugs::flower:

Lindsay - Im sorry that you are homesick! Try to enjoy yourself as much as possible! 

Honey - Congrats on being PUPO!!!

azlissie - Yes! Scan is thursday! Totally nervous! Yay for Dawson sleeping longer!!! :happydance:

Bubu - Good luck tom!!!


No news here really! Woke up with a stiff neck, but had a wonderful dream that I was holding a little baby girl that was all mine! I always saw myself with boys, first time with a girl. hmmmm. 
Still spotting on and off.....kind of becoming routine. Cant wait until Thursdays scan! Super scared and nervous. Hopefully I get to do PIO every other day soon. My ass is KILLING me!:shrug:


----------



## MoBaby

Sorry about the spotting Stinas :( fx for your scan on Thursday. What a wonderful dream you had! Hoping spotting eases off.. Might be a good idea to stay on it every day as long as you have spotting.


----------



## Cjohnson13

Hey ladies did anyone get horrible headaches when stiming? This is day 3 for me and for 2 days iv had a headache today almost a migraine it took a lot to keep it at bay


----------



## Stinas

Mo - all my levels were perfect during both betas....nurses said its prob old blood pushing though. Its weird....when I say spotting I mean once and maybe the size of a dime......and once, thats it all day. Weird huh? 

Cjohnson13 - Headaches are normal....they will fade away and come back here and there.


----------



## MoBaby

That is weird :) maybe you have a tiny sch or something. Who knows?


----------



## Stinas

whats an sch? lol I dk who knows. Ill ask thursday!


----------



## MoBaby

subchorionic bleed.


----------



## Likklegemz

A quick one from me, catching up before bed.

Stinas if it makes you feel easier, my mum had 'monthly bleeding' with me. T, she was about 4/5 months pregnant, so found out quite late. Some people just have that but your betas are good so everything looks positive. It's your time hun, good luck for your scan Thursday!

Honey congratulations on being PUPO! OTD will be here before ou know it

Mobaby, how you getting on with your pregnancy so far?

Nothing new to report from me (sorry if I've missed loads of you out) still getting lots of twinges in my stomach, can't wait for my 20w scan to be here!

Love to all x x x


----------



## Chris_25

Lindsay18 said:


> Honey- that's awesome!!!! Congrats!
> 
> Michelle- that was so nice of him! Glad you got some rest.
> 
> Chris- that's right around the corner! Just out of curiosity where do you live?

I live in NYC.
It can't come soon enough!


----------



## honeycheeks

I have been super tired, my legs are like jello. And very hungry this morning.
And yeah we do have 3 frosties. I am hoping we wont need to use them.

I am getting all the rest I can.


----------



## AltaMom

Hi Ladies. Thought I'd jump in. I haven't been in the forums for quite awhile as we've been waiting to get into a fertility clinic. But we've had our appt, and put on the list for IVF with ICSI. So happy to finally have a direction! Will start my DHea and co enzyme Q-10 tomorrow, and will start calling in on day 1 of my cycle! Yay!


----------



## honeycheeks

Alta yay for starting


----------



## Jenn76

Stinas: Good luck at you scan!!! Sorry about the spotting, it's probably what mo guessed many people seem to get that. Can't wait to hear what you are having??? Maybe two and all your dreams can be true, a boy and a girl... :thumbup:

Cjohnson13: I had headaches during my entire IVF, very common! Good luck with your cycle! 

Honey: Three is great for future siblings!!! Congrats!! :dust:

Altamom: Welcome :hi: Good luck with your cycle!! 

Lindsay: Have a safe flight home!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Welcome Altamom


----------



## bubumaci

Welcome Altamom :howdy: :)

Sooo... Gastroscopy this morning showed : no abnormalities - so as great as that is, I am not getting out of the operation on Friday :(

On another note - had our appointment this afternoon with the doctor. He said it was great that we had such a beautiful embryo to transfer in August (1-) which was by FAR the best we have ever had. He is going to do a similar protocol for our next try, just upping the dosage a little bit in the hope that we get a few more eggs ... and he agreed that I can sit out two months and go with the November cycle. Once we get back from our Florida holiday, I will be popping in to have another scratch biopsy - then we will stim and early December (probably) have the next ER. Am seriously hoping that, after the crappiest ever of years, we will go out with a big bang and a BFP :)


----------



## MoBaby

Bubu sorry about the surgery :( but ar least you will be out of pain. glad to see you have a plan in place for your next cycle. Really hoping this is it for you. Where are you going in Florida?

I have a scan Wednesday and scared as hell! Sxs have eases off recently (very mild).. Hoping baby is okay and jumping around Wednesday!


----------



## michelle01

Welcome alta!

Good luck with your scan mo!!

Honey - that's awesome! Got everything crossed for you ;)

Bubu - sorry you still have to have the surgery but at least that means no more attacks!! And you WILL go out with a bang this year ;)

Welcome home Lindsay ;) it is nice that you got help on the plane!!

Az - yay for some sleep; I got one 8 hour night cause DH took Dylan so I could sleep. I cannot wait till I get 6-8 hour stretches!! 

Jenn - love your pics on Facebook :) they are so adorable!!!

Dylan had his one month appt today; weighs 8.06 pounds, 20.5 inches. He has an ear infection :( and gonna start PT for torticollis this Friday.


----------



## bubumaci

@ Mo - Longwood, so flying in to Orlando :)


----------



## Stinas

Alta - Yay for starting!!!

Jenn - I hope my prayers do come true! That would be amazing!!!

BUBU - Sorry you have to get the surgery, but am hopeful that this will lead to your BFP!!! and yayyyy for vacayyyyy!!!

Mo - Super excited for your scan!! :happydance:

Michelle - awww poor little guy!!! Ear infections SUCK!! I used to get them all the time!


----------



## Lindsay18

Hey ladies! Finally home and unpacked. Exhausted!!!!!

Bubu- yay for vacation!

Stinas- I better see you soon girl. Glad you're doing good! I had a SCH remember?

Michelle- so sorry about the ear infection:( great weight though! He's so darn cute!!!

Welcome Alta!!! Great group of ladies here!!!

Hi everyone else! Need to run- god forbid DH can handle taking over so I can sit on the couch considering he's been home alone for 5 days since I had the baby in Florida. Ughhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## Stinas

lindsay - I am disappointed in myself that I have not made it down there yet. WTF!?! lol I didnt remember......ok so now I feel better. lol Does it sound like I have one? Its almost once a day or every other day....one spot...no cramping or anything. Weird. Hoping its just them snuggling in more and more. 
Im staying positive. The more positivity the more positive the outcome!


----------



## Lindsay18

Stay positive! It does sound like that yeah. My spotting was minimal then disappeared. Don't stress! You better get your ass down here and smooch on Reiken!!! We can meet one day if its easier?!


----------



## Stinas

Lindsay - Is it something I need to be concerned about? Every time I see it I get scared. 
Maybe next week sometime we can do something? I have been trying to take weekdays off and just work fri-sun.


----------



## honeycheeks

Bubu- I am sorry that you stilll need the surgery. But hoping that this will mean a new path of light for you. Glad that you have your holiday and IVF all planned out . I have everythign crossed that you have a BFP for a Christmas/ New year gift.

I am feeling super irritable today. I don't why suddenly all the nasty thoughts crop up in my mind. I am also very uncomfortable with edema in my back.

-grumpy on 2dp5dt


----------



## Stinas

Well ladies.....I had my first morning sickness! lol I was secretly excited about it. I am hoping that is a sign everything is going well in there!!!
Went wedding dress shopping with two of my friends(they are the only ones I told, we work together and are pretty much together 6 days a week).....as she tried on each dress my head ache got worse and worse.....then little burps....then I was on a mission to keep it down until I found a ladies room.....then I realized she was done....so as we went down a few flights of stairs....I kindly excused myself and hauled ass to the bushes in front of the car and it allllll came out lol 
I guess I must have been turning colors each time she came out because the attendant asked if I had any kids and that something was wrong(I got my dress there so she remembered me). My friend was like I think shes just tired lol 
So that was my morning.....well it was around noon. Im just glad I made it though and outside.


----------



## MoBaby

That's a great sign Stinas! I haven't puked yet.. Felt better last 5 days... Slight to no nausea, BBs barely tender. Hope bean is ok tomorrow!!


----------



## Stinas

I hope so.....now im scared to even eat anything lol 

Good luck tom Mo!!! Im sure everything is fine! When was your last scan that you did yourself?


----------



## anmlz86

Stinas- congrats on the morning-ish sickness, hopefully that doesn't get any worse :)

Hello ladies!! Hope everyone is doing well! I'm curious, is it normal for my period to be late after a failed cycle? I've been waiting for her to show so I can start the next cycle but she's missed her appearance. I had the withdrawal bleeding from when I stopped the progesterone, but nothing else...


----------



## MoBaby

Stinas said:


> I hope so.....now im scared to even eat anything lol
> 
> Good luck tom Mo!!! Im sure everything is fine! When was your last scan that you did yourself?

Why are you assuming i scanned myself :) lol :rofl: 8w6d

Anm: the bleeding after the progesterone was your period then the next period would be 4-5 weeks after that or whatever your normal cycle was.


----------



## Cjohnson13

Hey ladies, maybe I'm super emotional from all the shots however I feel like I'm behind in my stiming , my e2 is almost 300 but iv taken 4 days tonight will be my 5th with 350iu of follistim and 10 iu of low dose hcg with 8 follicles.....is that all the follies I'm going to get? They told me to start my certatide tomorrow....just worried and emotional I guess


----------



## Stinas

Mo - lmao!! I knew it!!!! Haha can't wait to hear all about your scan!!


----------



## MoBaby

Cjohnson sounds normal to me! Mine was 27 once at d3..my last full ivf it was 85ish... They want around 100-200 on day3 so you sound perfect!

Do you have 8 over 10mm and smaller ones? Or 8 total? I always pick up the last 3-4 days. Last cycle I had 5 over 10mm day 5/6 then ended up retrieving 22 w/19 mature.. I had 24 antral follicles.


----------



## Cjohnson13

They were most 10mm I think 1 or 2 at 8mm


----------



## Lindsay18

Stinas- sounds weird, but YAYYYYY for morning sickness lol. Next week works for me! Let me know!!


----------



## Jenn76

Stinas: I want to say yeah for morning sickness but that seems wrong so yeah for pregnancy symptoms!! Lol!!! Is your scan Thursday?? If so Good Luck!!! And get your ass down to see that adorable little Reiken, I wish I was close enough to have play dates with you guys. 

Mobaby: Good luck tomorrow, can't wait to see a new pic!

Cjohnson: I only had eight follies too, five were collected at ER and 4 had eggs. I know it sounds low compared to some people but it is all about quality not quantity. I had two beautiful Blasts in the end and now have two beautiful babies. Try not to worry about low numbers! 

Michelle: Sorry about the infection, that must be so hard to take, poor little guy! Emma has torticollis too. We tried a chiropractor and that didn't help, then physio. Physio is helping more and she seems much better. I hope it does the same for Dylan.

Bubu: Good luck with your operation I hope it eases the pain. Everything crossed for you, I truly hope your year does end on a big fat positive note!!!


----------



## Stinas

Thanks ladies....oddly I was excited but hoping if it does happen again, its not at work. lol 
Yes, my scan is thursday!

For all you FET ladies.....how long did you do the estrace for?


----------



## MoBaby

I'm not on it b/c I did natural FET but my re uses it for 12 weeks.


----------



## bubumaci

What's the difference between a natural FET and a non-natural one?


----------



## MoBaby

On a natural fet you ovulate and use opks to time ovulation.. You then go in 6 days after natural lh surge. Since your body has ovulated a corpus luteum forms and you make all your own hormone. In medicated the re controls everything and can time exactly when you come back in. And you have to take progesterone and estrogen with a medicated (non natural) for 12 weeks.


----------



## Likklegemz

Mo do you know the success rates between medicated fet and natural? You've got me curious x


----------



## MoBaby

Likkle the success rates are the same according to my RE. Most REs use the medicated b/c they can time it just right. Since my clinic does transfers everyday timing wasnt an issue and because I ovulate the same every month and am regular it was easy to predict things. 

AFM: Scan this morning. It wasn't good.... IT WAS GREAT!!!! Omg. Baby wasn't as active as I hoped but he got to moving and turned around and moved his little arms (disclaimer: i dont know if its he or she but I just say he :) ) HB was between 168 and 173. Measured 2 days ahead at 10w6d. SO happy. I graduated. Gave everyone hugs. And cried. My RE almost cried as well. He was teary eyed! It was fantastic. I am so sad to leave them but so happy to begin a new adventure. Here is my baby:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## bubumaci

What a beautiful picture - really happy for you Mo (and I must admit, a tad jealous ;))
So I have always had medicated FETs then... thank you for the explanation :)


----------



## Chris_25

Has anyone done BC pills twice a day? I'm on day 6 of them and I don't feel too good. Having hot flashes, nausea and just anxious :(


----------



## MoBaby

Are you on estrace Chris? What's the name of your meds?


----------



## anmlz86

Chris- yea, I had to do bcp twice a day when I had a pretty good sized cyst beginning of this year. I didn't have any side effects, but I'm sure it depends on which brand of bcp they put you on. It wouldn't hurt to let your doc's office the side effects you are experiencing just to be on the safe side. Hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## Likklegemz

Mo beautiful! I'm so pleased for you x x x

Stinas good luck for your scan tomorrow x x x


----------



## Chris_25

MoBaby said:


> Are you on estrace Chris? What's the name of your meds?



It's called microgestin. I only have a few days of it left, so I will just deal with it. I had a lot of cysts and hoping they go away by my next scan.


----------



## Stinas

Ohhh makes sense then.....I cant do natural because I ovulate super duper late....like cd 30+

Mo - Thats AMAZING!!!!!! Super happy for you!!!!!

Chris - I only did them once a day.


What do you guys think I will see on my scan tom? I will be 5w6d. Probably just a blob?


----------



## MoBaby

You should see a gestational sac (or 2 :)), a yolk sac and a fetal pole. I saw a hb at 5w6d but you may not see it just yet. I can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## Stinas

Last time we saw flickers...but I dont remember when exactly that was.


----------



## Jenn76

Awe! Beautiful baby pic Mobaby! So happy for you!!! Do you plan on finding out Gender?


----------



## MoBaby

No I'm team yellow!!!! :) according to my mom I have to find out... Umm no!! I want a surprise ending :)

I get to stop the crinone in 10 days!! Re had me thinking I was going to be on it throughout the pregnancy but he gave me the okay to stop at 12 weeks!! Excited!


----------



## michelle01

Mo - What an amazing picture and scan :) I am SOOOO happy for you!!! And yay for team yellow, but I am gonna say you have a little girl in there ;)

Stinas - GOOD LUCK tomorrow ;)


----------



## MoBaby

Michelle are you guessing girl b/c of the heartrate :) I have a theory I cant carry girls b/c the two mcs were female..only time will tell!


----------



## azlissie

Mo, great scan!! I love seeing them move on the screen. So happy for you!

Stinas, best of luck tomorrow! Can't wait to hear all about your scan. 

Bubu, I hope everything goes well with your surgery & you have an easy recovery. 

Hello to everyone else! Sorry I'm not posting here that often but I am reading & keeping up with everyone. Dawson is doing great - he weighed 8lbs 2ozs on Monday and he's still sleeping 6-8 hours straight at night. He got a little mixed up yesterday and slept from 3 in the afternoon til 10:30 but I think he's back on schedule today. 

Hope you're all doing well!


----------



## Jenn76

Good Luck today Stinas!!!! Can't wait to hear about your scan!


----------



## michelle01

Mobaby - part of the guess was due to HR and part was just a pure guess :) time will certainly tell!! Just so excited for you no matter what the gender!!

Thinking of you today Stinas!

Hi az!! That is so amazing Dawson's sleeping that much; I cannot wait for 6-8 hours of sleep! Up right now having a cup of coffee then back to sleep for another 2-3 hours of sleep ;) glad his weight is so great too!!


----------



## Stinas

Just got back from my scan!!!! We have twinkies again!!!!!! Super excited!!! They looked more round than last time! 
Doc said everything looks great. Too early for hb's. I go back on tuesday, which might still be early for the hb, but she wants to see me again because I guess her rounds of scans wont be for a while....docs take turns doing rounds....something like that. 
She said I will be doing progesterone for at least another month (yay) as well as everything else im taking. 
Super exciting! I might put the scan pic up in my journal later.


----------



## MoBaby

Told you it was twins!! Super excited for you! What about the spotting?


----------



## Stinas

She said the spotting was ok/normal....especially with two. Not to worry about it. It will probably linger for a while. 
She was super excited that I puked on tue lol


----------



## michelle01

Yay Stinas!!!! I am soooo happy for you!!!


----------



## Likklegemz

Stinas I'm so pleased for you! I'd secretly love twins but I've got a singleton on board!


----------



## sekky

Whoooooooot stinas. Congrats again


----------



## MrsC8776

honeycheeks said:


> Transferred 2 beautiful blasts today. Doc said they were both great quality

Sorry this is so late but congrats on being PUPO!! Not much longer until testing day! Will you be testing early? 



AltaMom said:


> Hi Ladies. Thought I'd jump in. I haven't been in the forums for quite awhile as we've been waiting to get into a fertility clinic. But we've had our appt, and put on the list for IVF with ICSI. So happy to finally have a direction! Will start my DHea and co enzyme Q-10 tomorrow, and will start calling in on day 1 of my cycle! Yay!

:hi: Welcome! 



bubumaci said:


> Welcome Altamom :howdy: :)
> 
> Sooo... Gastroscopy this morning showed : no abnormalities - so as great as that is, I am not getting out of the operation on Friday :(
> 
> On another note - had our appointment this afternoon with the doctor. He said it was great that we had such a beautiful embryo to transfer in August (1-) which was by FAR the best we have ever had. He is going to do a similar protocol for our next try, just upping the dosage a little bit in the hope that we get a few more eggs ... and he agreed that I can sit out two months and go with the November cycle. Once we get back from our Florida holiday, I will be popping in to have another scratch biopsy - then we will stim and early December (probably) have the next ER. Am seriously hoping that, after the crappiest ever of years, we will go out with a big bang and a BFP :)

I hope all goes well with the surgery. Not sure of the time difference but I hope I caught you in time. :) December will be here before you know it and you will end the year on a great note. :winkwink:



michelle01 said:


> Welcome alta!
> 
> Good luck with your scan mo!!
> 
> Honey - that's awesome! Got everything crossed for you ;)
> 
> Bubu - sorry you still have to have the surgery but at least that means no more attacks!! And you WILL go out with a bang this year ;)
> 
> Welcome home Lindsay ;) it is nice that you got help on the plane!!
> 
> Az - yay for some sleep; I got one 8 hour night cause DH took Dylan so I could sleep. I cannot wait till I get 6-8 hour stretches!!
> 
> Jenn - love your pics on Facebook :) they are so adorable!!!
> 
> Dylan had his one month appt today; weighs 8.06 pounds, 20.5 inches. He has an ear infection :( and gonna start PT for torticollis this Friday.

Great weight! How is the ear infection doing? I'm sure thats hard on you both. I hope Dylan is doing well. I also hope tomorrow goes well with the PT. 



MoBaby said:


> Likkle the success rates are the same according to my RE. Most REs use the medicated b/c they can time it just right. Since my clinic does transfers everyday timing wasnt an issue and because I ovulate the same every month and am regular it was easy to predict things.
> 
> AFM: Scan this morning. It wasn't good.... IT WAS GREAT!!!! Omg. Baby wasn't as active as I hoped but he got to moving and turned around and moved his little arms (disclaimer: i dont know if its he or she but I just say he :) ) HB was between 168 and 173. Measured 2 days ahead at 10w6d. SO happy. I graduated. Gave everyone hugs. And cried. My RE almost cried as well. He was teary eyed! It was fantastic. I am so sad to leave them but so happy to begin a new adventure. Here is my baby:

Beautiful scan pic!! I'm so glad you graduated. As emotional as it is theres always that excitement of knowing things are going great! 



azlissie said:


> Mo, great scan!! I love seeing them move on the screen. So happy for you!
> 
> Stinas, best of luck tomorrow! Can't wait to hear all about your scan.
> 
> Bubu, I hope everything goes well with your surgery & you have an easy recovery.
> 
> Hello to everyone else! Sorry I'm not posting here that often but I am reading & keeping up with everyone. Dawson is doing great - he weighed 8lbs 2ozs on Monday and he's still sleeping 6-8 hours straight at night. He got a little mixed up yesterday and slept from 3 in the afternoon til 10:30 but I think he's back on schedule today.
> 
> Hope you're all doing well!

Sounds like Dawson is doing great with his weight gain. How are the feedings going? I'm glad to hear he is back on the normal schedule. Having a mix up like that is so hard on everyone! 



Stinas said:


> Just got back from my scan!!!! We have twinkies again!!!!!! Super excited!!! They looked more round than last time!
> Doc said everything looks great. Too early for hb's. I go back on tuesday, which might still be early for the hb, but she wants to see me again because I guess her rounds of scans wont be for a while....docs take turns doing rounds....something like that.
> She said I will be doing progesterone for at least another month (yay) as well as everything else im taking.
> Super exciting! I might put the scan pic up in my journal later.

:happydance: Congrats on twinkies!!! I'll have to go searching for this scan pic to see! I'm so excited for you!! Maybe seeing that woman pregnant with twins a few months back was a sign you would get your twinkies back. :winkwink::hugs:

AFM~ Hubby is gone for two more weeks. He was suppose to be home tomorrow. :growlmad: For those of you on FB with me I'm sure you all know that things aren't great where he is at. I'm not excited that he has to be gone for two more weeks for a few reasons. He is suppose to be going to Africa in a few days so we will see if he can make it out of there. On another note the girls are doing really well. Both of them get up on their hands and knees while rocking back and forth. My house is going to be under attack very soon. By babies of course. :haha: I'm excited and nervous all at the same time. Emma gets into EVERYTHING she can get her little hands on. Ava just watches her. Yeah, this is going to be fun! I was finally able to switch Ava back to normal formula this week. I'm relieved to say that she has been doing very well with it. The reflux is still gone and we haven't had any screaming fits like she had the last time she was on this formula. It's also nice to know that I won't be having to spend $310.00 a month on just her formula anymore! :wacko:

Other than that I'm just staying busy of course. Sorry for not catching up as often as I would like to. I hope you all are doing well! :flower:


----------



## Stinas

Thanks everyone!!! I am super excited but still know I have quite a road ahead of me. 
I really thought I had one on board...dh guessed it was twinkies. I got the call from the nurse. Everything looks great. Beta #3 was over 15,000. I go back on Thursday. So I'll be 6w5d by then. Hopefully we see something.


----------



## Jenn76

Congrats Stinas!!!! Beautiful scan pic!! That's great that you get to see them again next week. 

MrsC: Shitty about hubby I hope he makes it home soon safe and sound. It's so funny every time you describe Emma and Ava I can't get over how much Emma is like Chris and Ava is like my Emma. Chris grabs everything within reach and it gets right into his mouth, Emma is much calmer. Glad to hear you were able to put Ava back on regular formula. Time to start baby proofing, hopefully hubby gets to see the first crawl.


----------



## Cjohnson13

Ugh I have 8 follies( trying to be happy about 8) but I expected more 6 days of stims and my e2 is only 402.....I'm trying to stay positive but it's so hard..... Maybe it's all the hormones


----------



## azlissie

Huge congrats on the twinkies, Stinas! I love the pic in your journal. So happy for you!!


----------



## Allika

I wanted to update here. Got my beta today: 53 at 7dp5dt! We are stoked, unfortunately I have developed OHSS in the last two days but that's a price I gladly pay!


----------



## MoBaby

congrats!


----------



## Stinas

Allika - yay!! Congrats!!


----------



## honeycheeks

Congratulations stinas on twinkies. I am over the moon for you.

Congratulations allika. I didn't know some clinics did a super early beta. Its so exciting to hear you have a positive already. Did you do an hpt at home. Just curious to know the results of the hpt. How bad is your ohss. What are your symptoms. I'm sorry ohss got you. I hope it isn't too bad

Afm there isn't much going on. I am 5 dp5dt. I am always so warm from the progesterone and boobs have started to feel heavier since yesterday. Ohss has got better which is a huge relief .


----------



## MoBaby

When will you test honey??

Bubu: I know you are probably in surgery now b/c of the time difference but well wishes today! Hoping all goes well and you can get back to ttc soon!


----------



## Allika

@honey: they only did the hcg because of my OHSS symptoms. I gained 4 lbs over night and had trouble breathing. So they performed a metabolic panel and all that and did an ultrasound which showed my ovaries enlarged and full of fluid! If I gain more weight I have to go to the hospital! No fun! I hope I can dodge that bullet


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Congrats Stinas <3


----------



## Chris_25

Stinas said:


> Just got back from my scan!!!! We have twinkies again!!!!!! Super excited!!! They looked more round than last time!
> Doc said everything looks great. Too early for hb's. I go back on tuesday, which might still be early for the hb, but she wants to see me again because I guess her rounds of scans wont be for a while....docs take turns doing rounds....something like that.
> She said I will be doing progesterone for at least another month (yay) as well as everything else im taking.
> Super exciting! I might put the scan pic up in my journal later.



That's so exciting! Congratulations and all the best to you! :happydance:


----------



## honeycheeks

Allika said:


> @honey: they only did the hcg because of my OHSS symptoms. I gained 4 lbs over night and had trouble breathing. So they performed a metabolic panel and all that and did an ultrasound which showed my ovaries enlarged and full of fluid! If I gain more weight I have to go to the hospital! No fun! I hope I can dodge that bullet

I understand what you are going through. I have had OHSS pretty bad last time. I had fluid everywhere , ovaries, lungs, everywhere. I had gained some 12 pounds in 4 days. I hope it gets better for you soon. Drink a lot of water. Thats what they always told me and it did help me a lot really. Especially this time, I survived without hospital visits for OHSS because I had been strictly monitoring my fluid intake and output. Its all worth it if it means you get your bubba in your arms.

Edit: AFM I havent made up my mind to test yet. Its too early anyways I think. I am only 5 dp5dt. I have no symptoms other than the fact that ohss seems to be going away. I only have a slight bloating and it gets a little worse with activites. On some of the days I have difficulty breathing while sleeping and have to prop myself up with pillows. But it doesnt get any worse than that. I am really excited that OHSS didnt get too bad this time. Probably it has been my biggest milestone in our IVF journey yet. I guess celebrations are in in order !!


----------



## Jenn76

Congrats Allika!! :happydance: hope you have a happy healthy nine months.

Honey: :dust: :dust:

Bubu: Thinking about you, hope your surgery went well. :hugs:


----------



## Lindsay18

Hey ladies!!!
Mrs- I've seen on FB about hubby. Hope he gets home safe and sound ASAP!!

Allika- congratulations girl!!!

Honey- glad you're feeling a little better. That really must suck :(

Bubu- thinking of you girl! Hope all went well!

Jenn, Kathy, Angie, Lisa, Mo, Stinas and everyone else - hope you are all awesome! Been pretty busy but I've been reading everything. Turns out I have nerve damage in my foot and have to have an incision and my nerves frozen next Wednesday :(. Sucks!!! If that doesn't work I have to have further surgery and have part of the nerve removed. Blahhhh!!!


----------



## Jenn76

Wow Lindsay that sounds horrible! Is there much recovery with that? Are you in a lot of pain?


----------



## michelle01

Yipes Lindsay! Sounds painful. I found out today I have plantar fasciitis really bad :( hurts like mad!!

Allika - congrats!

MrsC - ugh about DH! Hope he gets home ASAP safe and sound. Dylan's been in meds for almost five days for his ear, we go back Thursday for a recheck; thanks for asking.


----------



## Stinas

Lindsay - wow. How did that happen?


----------



## honeycheeks

Oh Lindsay that sounds so horrible. How did that even happen. I hope you don't have to go through a lot of pain.

Thanks everyone for the positive vibes. I woke up this morning with terrible lower back pain and nausea. I'm back in bed again. Secretly hoping these are good signs. This is exactly how I felt in my earlier cycles too.


----------



## Jenn76

Honey: :test: FX for you!!!!

Michelle: Ouch, I had (have) that too! Orthotics do wonders, if you wear them that is. I unfortunately haven't been wearing mine since I'm home most of the time so my feet are getting bad again.


----------



## MrsC8776

Jenn76 said:


> Congrats Stinas!!!! Beautiful scan pic!! That's great that you get to see them again next week.
> 
> MrsC: Shitty about hubby I hope he makes it home soon safe and sound. It's so funny every time you describe Emma and Ava I can't get over how much Emma is like Chris and Ava is like my Emma. Chris grabs everything within reach and it gets right into his mouth, Emma is much calmer. Glad to hear you were able to put Ava back on regular formula. Time to start baby proofing, hopefully hubby gets to see the first crawl.

My little Emma is always all over the place! Ava just sits back and usually watches her but don't let that fool you. She is quite the screamer! Not in the same way as she was a few months ago but now it's to get attention. I can already see it now... I'm going to be one of those moms everyone stares at in the grocery store because I have a screeching child HAHA! 

I really hope he makes it home to see them both crawling. It won't be long for Emma and Ava is right behind her. 



Cjohnson13 said:


> Ugh I have 8 follies( trying to be happy about 8) but I expected more 6 days of stims and my e2 is only 402.....I'm trying to stay positive but it's so hard..... Maybe it's all the hormones

I know its hard to stay positive but 8 is great! Sometimes they get more than they even see so there is a little extra hope to hold on to. 



Allika said:


> I wanted to update here. Got my beta today: 53 at 7dp5dt! We are stoked, unfortunately I have developed OHSS in the last two days but that's a price I gladly pay!

Congrats again!! :happydance:



honeycheeks said:


> Congratulations stinas on twinkies. I am over the moon for you.
> 
> Congratulations allika. I didn't know some clinics did a super early beta. Its so exciting to hear you have a positive already. Did you do an hpt at home. Just curious to know the results of the hpt. How bad is your ohss. What are your symptoms. I'm sorry ohss got you. I hope it isn't too bad
> 
> Afm there isn't much going on. I am 5 dp5dt. I am always so warm from the progesterone and boobs have started to feel heavier since yesterday. Ohss has got better which is a huge relief .

I hope you start feeling better. Quite a few girls have gotten their bfp at 5dp5dt!



Lindsay18 said:


> Hey ladies!!!
> Mrs- I've seen on FB about hubby. Hope he gets home safe and sound ASAP!!
> 
> Allika- congratulations girl!!!
> 
> Honey- glad you're feeling a little better. That really must suck :(
> 
> Bubu- thinking of you girl! Hope all went well!
> 
> Jenn, Kathy, Angie, Lisa, Mo, Stinas and everyone else - hope you are all awesome! Been pretty busy but I've been reading everything. Turns out I have nerve damage in my foot and have to have an incision and my nerves frozen next Wednesday :(. Sucks!!! If that doesn't work I have to have further surgery and have part of the nerve removed. Blahhhh!!!

Yikes! That really sucks. Hopefully after Wednesday you start feeling better. 



michelle01 said:


> Yipes Lindsay! Sounds painful. I found out today I have plantar fasciitis really bad :( hurts like mad!!
> 
> Allika - congrats!
> 
> MrsC - ugh about DH! Hope he gets home ASAP safe and sound. Dylan's been in meds for almost five days for his ear, we go back Thursday for a recheck; thanks for asking.

Fx the ear infection is gone. I love the pictures you have just put up! They are beautiful!


----------



## never2late70

Hi everyone!:flower:
I know its been a while but I do log on and follow what's going on and still pray for you all daily <3

Most of us are friends on FB so as you know I am having a really hard time with my daughter Ciera. It's just been brutal.:nope: I have decided to distance myself from her completely for my own health. 

Thinking about you all! Welcome new lovelies. :hugs:

Hopefully I can snap out of this funk soon and get back to being me.

Prayers and Blessings,
Angie


----------



## Jenn76

Angie: Sorry it has come to that, but it's best to remain stress free when you are pregnant. I find it very sad that she wouldn't want you at her shower. Hopefully you can rebuild that relationship someday. :hugs:


----------



## Lindsay18

Thanks ladies. They can't explain why it happens unfortunately. They said that the recovery isn't too bad and that I can walk with a special shoe on pretty much immediately but not to overdo it. Yeah that's easier said then done lol. Fingers crossed. 

Ang- I read everything on fb. That really is awful. Maybe distance will help. I'm so sorry.


----------



## never2late70

She finally fessed up today that she doesn't want me there because she's embarrassed of her" old pregnant" mom, and because she doesn't want me to steal her thunder by people paying attention and or asking me questions about my pregnancy. :nope: She created a whole war based on lies. Making everyone think that I wasn't going because I hate her step mom. I wasn't invited. Plain and simple. I'm over it. I have to be. That child has some serious issues. I offered to pay for therapy, but she won't go. 

Well I ate at Wendy's today and have been suffering every since. :sick:
Total indigestion. Man did it taste good! :haha:

Thanks for listening!:flower:


----------



## honeycheeks

Oh Angie , I'm so sorry for you and your little girl. Im sure she is torn and suffering too. I hope she gets over her issues soon. Indigestion cant be good. I hope your tummy feels better.

Linds -Im sorry about your foot. I hope you have the quickest recovery ever. I hope you have some help around till you are on your feet.

AFM - I have some major cramping. I cramped all night. It was so bad , the pain woke me up several times. Its morning here now and I'm still cramping. I have had some cramping in my earlier cycles too, but not so painful like Im dying. 
Also , I tested this morning 8dp5dt and might have something to show you :shhh: Tell me what you think.
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 28


----------



## Stinas

Angie - hope things get better with your daughter

Honey - omg!!!! Yayyyyy!!! Super excited for you!!!!


----------



## honeycheeks

I am so scared to feel any excitement yet. I am still cramping bad almost 10 hours now. I called my nurse in the morning and she says not to worry. But severe cramping has got to be bad, huh! I have been trying to call my doctor but cant get through. I am so terrified, it was exactly 2 years this day that I had my first miscarriage. And my hpts never got darker than this. I usually had a miscarriage before the lines got darker. I don't know what to make of it this time. I wasnt even going to test this morning as the cramps were so bad and I expected to wake up in a pool of blood. Beta is on Thursday, should I just chill at home until then or do I need to seek doctor's advice. Nurse says its nothing to worry.


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats honey!that's a nice line for a cheapie test :) cramping is normal as long as no blood.


----------



## sekky

Congrats honey.


----------



## bubumaci

Allika - Congratulations on your BFP!
Honey - that is looking like a positive there :) I hope that your cramping calms down and you can look forward to a great beta on Thursday!
Linds - I am sorry to hear about your foot! That sound nasty!

@ Angie ... I know that it must be very difficult for you. Sometimes, it is not easy being the step-child. I know, I have been there/ am there. I grew up as an only child. My parents divorced when I was thirteen, my Dad remarried when I was 14. My Stepmum wasn't able to keep her pregnancies (with either marriage - she was a divorcee when my Father met her). When I was 15 I was sent to live with my Mother... when I was 18, my Dad and his wife adopted two girls. ... Just like I am happy that my Dad is happy, there has been quite a lot of stress because of my Stepmum and various issues ... I have no doubt, that deep down, she is happy for you and wants your happiness ... but somewhere, I always feel for the child of a broken marriage - it does something to you, believe me! Perhaps you think "she is an adult, get over it already" ... there is no doubt some emotional damage there and probably she fights it inside every day and it is so easy for someone to say "get over it already". I have no doubt, that it has been said about me several times as well. Don't get me wrong (sorry, I haven't been following on FB what has been happening), I don't condone any nastiness toward you - I am just asking you to look a bit deeper as to why she might be behaving the way she is (I am no pyschologist, I don't know), but I am pretty sure that even though she is carrying her own baby and she is an adult, it will be stirring up some pretty strong emotions in her that you are now pregnant with a baby (perhaps because it is from someone who is not her Father)? I read that her Father is also re-married as well... As well as I get on with my Stepdad - I don't know how I would have reacted, if I would have had a sibling by him... It's bad enough when your parents' marriage doesn't work, but they are making a new family, their own family ...
My Dad is obsessed with the two granddaughters that his adopted daughter has given him ... It upsets me that should we ever have children, his Grandfather will never be as big in my child's life, as it is in the two from his adopted daughter (incidentally, it wasn't him who wanted to adopt - it was my Stepmum!) ...
Please, don't get me wrong - perhaps my thoughts are entirely wrong - but it sounds to me like she is in a lot of emotional pain ... I am trying to imagine how I would feel, if a) my Mother were still around and b) quite a bit younger than she was ... and if I were to get pregnant and she does at the same time. I think I would have quite a bit to chew on emotionally.
So - I know you don't need any stress or drama during your pregnancy - but just give my words some thought. I am sure, that she isn't wanting to be mean - she is probably an emotional mess right now (no thanks to the pregnancy hormones on top of everything else)... <3

AFM ... operation on Friday went well - thank you all for thinking of me! Gallbladder is gone, as are the 6 ca. 1 cm stones they removed with it. I am still quite sore, but was allowed to come home yesterday - so I am taking it easy and recovering :)


----------



## MoBaby

Good to hear from you bubu! Glad recovery is going well! Rest up!


----------



## honeycheeks

Bubu - its great to hear from you again. I hope it is a super quick recovery for you. I hope this operation has put an end to all the woes of your life and you may look back at it later as a big turning point of life. 

Afm I had some nasty cramping a few hours after lunch. Then I had a nap and woke up screaming in pain. It was like being brutally stabbed from inside. Also ohss is showing its ugly sides again. While I secretly acknowledge that ohss getting worse means more hcg I just hope things don't get out of hand. We haven't celebrated the bfp or anything. It could go either ways at this stage. So just treading cautiously. Thanks ladies for all the support on here


----------



## Jenn76

Honey: Congrats! :happydance: Sorry about the cramping, I hope it passes soon and doesn't turn out to be OHSS. 

Bubu: Glad to hear you are resting, and doing well.

Mobaby: Congrats on going public with your pregnancy. Loved the photos!


----------



## MoBaby

And I saw the grown up OB today lol :) 
Founds bubs hb on Doppler. Had a mishap with the crinone.... Dr was unable to do a vagibal exam/pap. I warned him and I was embarrassed! Last dose is Saturday and I star oral progesterone for the rest of the pregnancy.

Also found out bub is coming a month earlier than expected due to my previous surgery and uterine abnormality. Goal is 34 wks with baby out at 36 weeks with c section. No cerclage!! But any preterm labor before 34 weeks and I'm on hospital bedrest. So hoping nothing exciting goes On until after 34 weeks :)
Oh and I have a small bump lol. I told dh that but he didnt believe me but then dr was examining me and he said oh you have a little bump!


----------



## Likklegemz

Very quick one from me.

Honey, that defiantly looks like a positive one to me, congrats hun! I'm really sorry for your cramping, hopefully that'll go away within the next day or so. Have you increased your water intake? Always helps with OHSS.

Buba, glad everything went well, hope your recovering well

Stinas how's everything progressing?

Mobaby, hearing the heartbeat is fab. I cried in the doctors office when I heard it the first time, this pregnancy has turned me into a total wuss - I cry at everything at the moment!

Never2 I'm sorry your going through a rough time with your daughter. My parents divorced when I was very young (5 years old), my mum has never remarried or had a serious boyfriend - although I've always encouraged her too, whereas my dad got married and had two more daughters, one who is 13 years old and the other is 4. At the time I was devastated when at 18 I was told they were having a daughter as I was always daddy's little girl. I outgrew it thank god, and I love them both to pieces (although it was very hard ttc when the youngest was born and we were having trouble). Hopefully she'll outgrow this behaviour and she's simply having a rough time herself (not that's an excuse) and before you know it everything will calm down and you can start to rebuild your relationship.

Apologies if I've missed a load of news out. Hrd to keep up sometimes!

Afm I felt babies kick for the first time yesterday. I'd felt flutters since I was about 16 weeks, but felt definite kick yesterday so was over the moon. My 20 week scan is a week today which is my birthday so can't wait!

Hope everyone is well, love and hugs to all x x x


----------



## MoBaby

I didn't cry because it's still so surreal I think. I was amazed but still feels so surreal. I know there is a baby in there but it's hard to believe. I was a nice sound hearing the heart beating away. Dh couldn't hear it that well because he was in a chair a little far away.


----------



## MrsC8776

never2late70 said:


> Hi everyone!:flower:
> I know its been a while but I do log on and follow what's going on and still pray for you all daily <3
> 
> Most of us are friends on FB so as you know I am having a really hard time with my daughter Ciera. It's just been brutal.:nope: I have decided to distance myself from her completely for my own health.
> 
> Thinking about you all! Welcome new lovelies. :hugs:
> 
> Hopefully I can snap out of this funk soon and get back to being me.
> 
> Prayers and Blessings,
> Angie

It looks like I missed what happened on FB. I'm kinda understanding what went on. I really hope that she comes around and you guys can work things out. It may just take some time. I'm sure the hormones going through both of you right now don't helps things much. I was an angry pregnant woman in the beginning! :haha: All joking aside I'm really sorry things are so rough right now. :hugs:



Lindsay18 said:


> Thanks ladies. They can't explain why it happens unfortunately. They said that the recovery isn't too bad and that I can walk with a special shoe on pretty much immediately but not to overdo it. Yeah that's easier said then done lol. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Ang- I read everything on fb. That really is awful. Maybe distance will help. I'm so sorry.

Hopefully everything goes well and you are able to rest afterwards. 



honeycheeks said:


> Oh Angie , I'm so sorry for you and your little girl. Im sure she is torn and suffering too. I hope she gets over her issues soon. Indigestion cant be good. I hope your tummy feels better.
> 
> Linds -Im sorry about your foot. I hope you have the quickest recovery ever. I hope you have some help around till you are on your feet.
> 
> AFM - I have some major cramping. I cramped all night. It was so bad , the pain woke me up several times. Its morning here now and I'm still cramping. I have had some cramping in my earlier cycles too, but not so painful like Im dying.
> Also , I tested this morning 8dp5dt and might have something to show you :shhh: Tell me what you think.

Congrats!! :happydance: Sorry you are having some really bad cramping. Fx that goes away soon. 



MoBaby said:


> And I saw the grown up OB today lol :)
> Founds bubs hb on Doppler. Had a mishap with the crinone.... Dr was unable to do a vagibal exam/pap. I warned him and I was embarrassed! Last dose is Saturday and I star oral progesterone for the rest of the pregnancy.
> 
> Also found out bub is coming a month earlier than expected due to my previous surgery and uterine abnormality. Goal is 34 wks with baby out at 36 weeks with c section. No cerclage!! But any preterm labor before 34 weeks and I'm on hospital bedrest. So hoping nothing exciting goes On until after 34 weeks :)
> Oh and I have a small bump lol. I told dh that but he didnt believe me but then dr was examining me and he said oh you have a little bump!

Yay for hearing the HB! Sounds like you have a good goal in place. Anything after 35 weeks will be added bonus. :)



Likklegemz said:


> Very quick one from me.
> 
> Honey, that defiantly looks like a positive one to me, congrats hun! I'm really sorry for your cramping, hopefully that'll go away within the next day or so. Have you increased your water intake? Always helps with OHSS.
> 
> Buba, glad everything went well, hope your recovering well
> 
> Stinas how's everything progressing?
> 
> Mobaby, hearing the heartbeat is fab. I cried in the doctors office when I heard it the first time, this pregnancy has turned me into a total wuss - I cry at everything at the moment!
> 
> Never2 I'm sorry your going through a rough time with your daughter. My parents divorced when I was very young (5 years old), my mum has never remarried or had a serious boyfriend - although I've always encouraged her too, whereas my dad got married and had two more daughters, one who is 13 years old and the other is 4. At the time I was devastated when at 18 I was told they were having a daughter as I was always daddy's little girl. I outgrew it thank god, and I love them both to pieces (although it was very hard ttc when the youngest was born and we were having trouble). Hopefully she'll outgrow this behaviour and she's simply having a rough time herself (not that's an excuse) and before you know it everything will calm down and you can start to rebuild your relationship.
> 
> Apologies if I've missed a load of news out. Hrd to keep up sometimes!
> 
> Afm I felt babies kick for the first time yesterday. I'd felt flutters since I was about 16 weeks, but felt definite kick yesterday so was over the moon. My 20 week scan is a week today which is my birthday so can't wait!
> 
> Hope everyone is well, love and hugs to all x x x

Yay for feeling baby kicks!! 

*Bubu~* I'm glad you are recovering and things went well. Thank you for checking in. :flower:


----------



## Stinas

honey - You probably have light cramping, which is normal, but it feels much stronger because of your OHSS. I had cramping and spotting night before my beta and everything was ok. 
Do not stress out about it....you dont need the added stress to your body. Its hard to get super excited until you see what your beta is. Hang in there!

bubu - Nice hearing from you!!! Glad everything went well!!! :hugs:

Mo - Beautiful pics on fb!! Loved them!!!

Likklegemz - I am doing well. US on thursday! Excited but more scared. 
Yayyyy for feeling kicks! How amazing that must feel!!!


Feeling super bloated today...like i got a little bump going on. lol Feeling like im going to explode from every way lol 
Never had a belly...im more of an ass girl, so i am guessing this is why I feel more bloated? Who knows. Secretly enjoying it....imagining how it will hopefully be weeks from now.


----------



## honeycheeks

Stinas - To be honest , I am in denial till we get a darker line and beta results. I didn't test today, saving my test for tomorrow.Also I didn't think there would be a huge change in results in just 24 hours. I had more tests stashed away somewhere because I thought I'm not going to need them. I can't seem to find them.

huh! talking about the bloat I already look like 4-5 months pregnant with the bloating and ohss. It hurts to stand up straight . I understand what it feels ,like you are about to explode. I am guessing it might take weeks before my bloating goes away , if I get a BFP.
The cramps are still here. But no spotting, or I would be freaking right now. Beta is on Thursday.

Allika - how are you feeling? I hope OHSS didn't get you too bad.


----------



## GettingBroody

Wow, I've missed loads!!

Stinas - congratulations!!! :dance: Can't believe it's twins again!! So totally thrilled for you! 

Allika - congrats to you too!! :D When are you due? How are you feeling?

Honey - and more congrats!!!! Sorry to you're not feeling well :hugs: I had bad cramping at the start too, much worse then my usual af cramps which kinda reassured me if that makes sense. Hope your ohss eases soon. Mind yourself!

Mo - I think that is just about the cutest scan pic I've ever seen!!! Looks like a little jelly bean!!!! So so so delighted for you! :hugs:

Lindsay - you poor thing, hope you feel better soon :flower:

Michelle - did I read that you're in pain too? Ugh! Get well soon! :flower:

Ange - I missed the FB stuff too but I hope in time yourself and your daughter can make things up. Maybe this break from each other might help in the long run :hugs: :hugs:

Likkle - those first kicks are amazing!!! I'm so jealous! I miss my bump!!!

Bubu - glad your procedure went well. Take care of yourself and make sure dh gives you plenty of tlc!! :hugs:

Apologies to anyone whose updates I missed - hope ye're all well!!

Big news here is that Fia has started dropping her night feed :yipee: She goes down at about 1030ish and wakes for a feed at about 4 or 5. The last few weeks she has only wanted a quick 5-10 min top up before falling back to sleep so the last few nights I've tried just turning back on her sleep sheep when she starts to stir instead of feeding her and it works! She goes straight back to sleep until about 730. Yay! Hoping that in another week or so she'll have broken the habit of waking at 4 and I won't have to wake up to turn on the sheep (love that sheep though!!!)

Also, I've applied for unpaid maternity leave once mine is finished so will be off til Jan now. Will be very poor for a few months but it'll be worth it!!! She was 6 months actual age last week - can't believe it! Ok I can hear her stirring from her nap now so better go...!

Have a nice day all!!!


----------



## Allika

OHSS went away after a couple of days luckily. First it freaked me out because I thought maybe my hormone levels are dropping but hcg went from 53 on 12 DPO to 282 on 16 DPO so all is good!

@ Honey: drink lots of Gatorade and eat lots of protein!!!!


----------



## honeycheeks

Allika - im glad your ohss went away soon. I am drinking loads and loads of fluids. It could have gotten much worse if I didn't watch my fluid intake. And proteins are all I want to eat. So I guess I have that covered too. Today after lunch the cramps began again and I had some massive diarrhoea. Sorry if TMI. Every time I go to the toilet im afraid AF would show her head. I haven't tested again. I am just too scared of seeing a negative. The line was just too faint the first time.


----------



## honeycheeks

Does anyone know if the leg cramps have something to do with OHSS related electrolyte imbalance. They just don't seem to go away.


----------



## sekky

Honey sorry about your cramps. Hope they get better.

AFM I trigger today for Thursday ER


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Yayyyyyyyyyyy Sekky!!!!!!!


----------



## bubumaci

How exciting Sekky!! Good luck :) :dust:


----------



## sekky

bubumaci said:


> How exciting Sekky!! Good luck :) :dust:

Thanks Bubu. How are you recovering?


----------



## Jenn76

Good Luck Sekky!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Honey - leg cramps are one of my af symptoms but again I got them far worse the night before my bfp... Fx'd for you! Funnily enough all my labour contractions started in my legs too!!

Sekky - good luck!!! :dust: Looking forward to your update!


----------



## Stinas

Sekky - YAYYY!! WOOHOO! Good luck with er!

Getting - Yay for Fia sleeping through the night!

No news here....just feel like crap all the time. Secretly happy about it though! Cant wait until Thursday!


----------



## honeycheeks

Good luck for ER Sekky. I am really excited for you.
Broody - I had cramps in my abdomen too last night. It woke me up a a couple of times. The leg cramps are always there. They just decided to stay. For me even before AF cramps begin in my legs. So that's not very comforting. I tested again today. The line is still there though I can't tell if it is darker. Will post a pic later.

Stinas - I hope you don't feel too sick at work.

Bubu - speedy recovery :flow:
Lindsay - I hope your foot isn't much trouble.


----------



## michelle01

Angie - big hugs to you!! I am so sorry with what you are going through with your daughter. My parents divorced when I was 5; and things were always hard with my dad after the divorce (long story). I hope you can work things out and whatever issues she has, she can get past them. 

Honey - congrats ;)

Hope everyone else is good!

Afm - been having a hard times lately which is why I am not on here much. Won't get into details, just so run down lately I started running a fever yesterday and it came back today. Trying to rest when possible so hopefully it doesn't get worse.


----------



## GettingBroody

Honey - you sound just like me! I get leg cramps before every af but they were worse before my bfp! So don't be discouraged!!!! Looking forward to your pic!

Michelle - :hugs: Rest up hon! :flower:


----------



## honeycheeks

GettingBroody said:


> Honey - you sound just like me! I get leg cramps before every af but they were worse before my bfp! So don't be discouraged!!!! Looking forward to your pic!
> 
> Michelle - :hugs: Rest up hon! :flower:

Broody - its a relief to hear that you were just like me. I have never met a person who got leg cramps before AF either. My friends always think it is strange. 

I tested this morning at 4 when I had to get up to pee. I guess I tried to hold it in for longer and my tummy began to ache. So I went in and poas'ed. I didn't wait long enough to even look at the result. DH had to be up in half an hour and I left it up to him to check the test result. I do know you are suppose to read it in some 5 or 10 min, but I couldn't care lesser. Sure enough there was a positive when he checked, But the line looks just identical to the test i did 2 days ago. So I can't tell if it got darker. DH says it looked darker when he first checked. I couldn't get any useful pics, as I took pics hours later, they look just like the first test. I guess I was too stunned to get a second positive. Never got that before.

Anyways, we'll find out at beta tomorrow. I am super nervous, I might crack under the stress. We were 3 ladies who had our ET on the same day and go in for beta together. One of them already got AF full flow and is broken. The other one hasn't tested at all, and then there is me. Huh!! This is so much stress :nope:


----------



## sekky

honeycheeks said:


> GettingBroody said:
> 
> 
> Honey - you sound just like me! I get leg cramps before every af but they were worse before my bfp! So don't be discouraged!!!! Looking forward to your pic!
> 
> Michelle - :hugs: Rest up hon! :flower:
> 
> Broody - its a relief to hear that you were just like me. I have never met a person who got leg cramps before AF either. My friends always think it is strange.
> 
> I tested this morning at 4 when I had to get up to pee. I guess I tried to hold it in for longer and my tummy began to ache. So I went in and poas'ed. I didn't wait long enough to even look at the result. DH had to be up in half an hour and I left it up to him to check the test result. I do know you are suppose to read it in some 5 or 10 min, but I couldn't care lesser. Sure enough there was a positive when he checked, But the line looks just identical to the test i did 2 days ago. So I can't tell if it got darker. DH says it looked darker when he first checked. I couldn't get any useful pics, as I took pics hours later, they look just like the first test. I guess I was too stunned to get a second positive. Never got that before.
> 
> Anyways, we'll find out at beta tomorrow. I am super nervous, I might crack under the stress. We were 3 ladies who had our ET on the same day and go in for beta together. One of them already got AF full flow and is broken. The other one hasn't tested at all, and then there is me. Huh!! This is so much stress :nope:Click to expand...

Don't stress honey. A line is a line and your second line is going nowhere hmm. Fx for your beta tomorrow


----------



## bubumaci

I used to get achy legs many many years ago before AF ... that all subsided when I started using oral contraceptives ... and with the contraceptive ring - and since I have been off the contraceptives, my periods have been shorter and lighter ... I used to get really sick! And have 5 days, with 3 at heavy flow... now I have one very heavy day and then 1 or 2 light days... weird huh, how my cycle has changed from 20 years ago!

Good luck tomorrow Honey! :)


----------



## michelle01

Good luck Thursday sekky!!

Honey - And I agree with sekky, a line is a line ;)

Bubu. - glad your surgery went well, hope recovery is going good as well!


----------



## michelle01

Good luck Thursday sekky!!

Honey - And I agree with sekky, a line is a line ;)

Bubu. - glad your surgery went well, hope recovery is going good as well!


----------



## michelle01

Oops darn phone...sorry for the double post!


----------



## Jenn76

Honey: Good luck tomorrow. FX for a high number. 

Michelle: :hugs: Rest up! I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## MoBaby

Honey it's good there is a line! The cheapie tests do not show progression early on very well. Can you get a frer and test? That will make you feel better. Good luck with your beta tomorrow!


----------



## MrsC8776

Honey~ Fx for you! I agree. Get a different kind of test! 

Michelle~ Sorry to hear you are having a hard time. Hopefully you can get some rest soon! 

Sekky~ Good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## honeycheeks

Thanks everyone. Not too long until the beta. Its already 7 PM where I live. And I have a massive bloat and pain from ohss. I don't think I am going anywhere today. And anyways I know I am not going to trust any test but the beta numbers. So no point really. My ohss has slightly gotten worse today I would say. Excuse me for looking gross and still in my sleep shirt. I had a flat tummy to start with and no semblance of a waist line at the moment. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







2013-09-18 16.12.56-2.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Stinas

Honey - We both have big days tom! Good luck! I agree with Mo when it comes to the cheapie tests....I bet if you used FRER both times you would see a big difference. Either way, that was a nice dark line. 

Ultrasound tom!!!! Super excited! Freaked out, but I was thinking....if things were not good in there, why would I be constantly feeling like crap? hmmm
Got my teeth cleaned today as well....been a while, now they want me there every 3 months...yay me.


----------



## Jenn76

Honey: The bloat will go away just in time for your bump to pop. 

Stinas: Good luck tomorrow. I just got a reminder call that I have a teeth cleaning tomorrow, oops! I had issues when I pregnant with my teeth so weird.


----------



## Stinas

Jenn - Doc told me gingivitis is more prone to pregnant women...something with the spike in estrogen. 
Shes like...sooo.....on any meds?....I told her to take a seat lol


----------



## never2late70

Hi everyone! 

Big day for some of you tomorrow :happydance: Thinking about you all.

So I apologize, but I some how managed to leave the impression that my daughter is pissed at me for the divorce or something??? :dohh: My girls' dad and I have been divorced for 21 years! :thumbup: She's pissed at me and didn't invite me to the shower because I'm pregnant. She is 6 weeks ahead of me and she said if I go I will steal her thunder. That's it. That's all. :winkwink: 

I am just going to stop throwing myself at her, give her some space and do my own thing :)

Prayers and blessings,
Angie


----------



## michelle01

Good luck tomorrow Stinas :) 

Honey - I bet your beta will be great ;) good luck!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Gl tomorrow Stinas! What time is your scan??


----------



## Stinas

Mo - My scan is 8am.

Angie - I think your daughter is being a bit childish. No offense, but your her mother and this is an exciting time for you as a grandmother, and for her shower you are a grandma....its not about you, its about her. As her mother this is a proud moment for you.....even though its also a special time for you and your current husband....she should realize that you can put it aside for a day. 
You just need to shake her up a bit...bring her back to reality. lol


----------



## honeycheeks

Oh boy ! I couldn't leave the house time for beta. I had the most excruciating pain last night and when it got better and I finally got around to sleep it was morning. There was more pain in the morning just as severe and then I threw up. It was mostly dry heaving but I've never been so sick in my entire life. Im not looking forward to more of this.
Hence I reached late. Now my results are going to take longer. I am back home now and will go in later.

Good luck stinas. Big day indeed.


----------



## bubumaci

Good luck today Stinas!
Looking forward to great results for you Honey!

@ Angie - no, I didn't misunderstand ;) What I meant is, that your being pregnant might have stirred some sleeping emotions in her. My parents have been divorced since I was 13 and my Father remarried when I was going on 14. So divorce 25 years ago, remarriage 24. My Mother remarried in 1997 but had been together with her Partner for many many years (in fact, I dragged them to the registry office ;) ) ... but I would still have very stirred mixed emotions, if she had (even with me as an adult) become pregnant - as with my Father - and I have the sort of relationship with him, that you have with your daughter. They ended up adopting, three years after sending me to live with my Mother. That did hurt ... and if it had been a natural pregnancy ... I don't know how I would have felt.

So yes, she is no doubt over the divorce + remarriages - but your being pregnant is what is probably stirring up the emotions. Not the divorce or that you are remarried. And as we all know, emotions aren't logical and often not what or how we want to feel...

:hugs:

p.s. please don't get me wrong - I am not condoning her behaviour towards you in any way <3 just saying that even so many years later, she might be now suddenly being confronted with feelings that she is having trouble coping with and is - wrongly - striking out at you. Perhaps because she knows you love her unconditionally... perhaps she is feeling inadequate (that you are now having another love-baby with the man you love), perhaps it is linked to her pregnancy hormones, just magnifying everything. I was only trying to say - whether right or wrong - some of us coming from failed marriages can be pretty screwed up emotionally... big :hugs: to you Sweetie - it will sort itself all out <3


----------



## honeycheeks

Got my beta numbers. Its 143!! It feels so surreal. I can't believe this is finally happening to me. It hasn't sunk in yet. I was just sitting in shock at the clinic.


----------



## Stinas

Honey - great number!!!! Yay!! Super excited for you!!


----------



## MoBaby

Great number honey!! Congrats!


----------



## honeycheeks

I am scared to be happy. I am still so nervous. 
Stinas how was your scan


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Good Morning Ladies <3

Toys R Us is having their friends and family sale this weekend...so since I consider you all friends and family <3 here is the code for online shopping  

FRIENDS20 Happy shopping!!! love ya!!!

It can be used for Babies R Us as well


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Yayyyyyy Honey....so very very happy for you <3

Stinas.....tell the nurse to hurry the heck up and move your appointment to now!!!!! lol...Good luck sweetie <3

Lindsay ...how are you feeling???

how is everyone else....xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Stinas

Ladies we have heartbeats!!!!!! I got to hear them too!! It was AMAZING!! 
One is measuring 6w4d 120bpm and the other is 6w3d 115bpm! She said its normal for them to measure a few days behind with a FET. I go back next Friday !! 
Not out of the woods yet, but today was a huge milestone. I'm excited but still scared to be too excited. Lol


----------



## bubumaci

Congratulations Honey! Wonderful news! :) :)

Stinas - you too - great news! :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## sekky

Congrats honey and Stinas. So very happy for both of you.

AFM we got 18 eggs. Now the waiting starts


----------



## never2late70

Stinas! Honey! Sekky! Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Wonderful news Stinas!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Awesome number sekky!!!!


----------



## Stinas

Thanks everyone!!! After next weeks apt I might graduate!! 

Sekky - 18 eggs is great!!! Woohoo


----------



## GettingBroody

Great news on here today!!! :dance:

Honey - woohooo!!! :wohoo: Congratulations!! Thrilled for you!! Hope the cramps ease up - just think of them as lo snuggling in! What did they say about the ohss? When is your next apt?

Stinas - fantastic news!! :yipee: I am so delighted for ye!!! :hugs:

Sekky - great number!! :happydance: When will you get your fert report?


----------



## Lindsay18

Honey- congratulations!!!! Rest up!

Stinas- I know we already spoke but so so happy for you my love!!!!

Kathy- I'm ok. Hurt like hell since I wasn't knocked out. Doing ok though:) thanks for asking!

Hi everyone!!! Had to catch up on a lot - there is so much going on here!!I took Reiken to a baby music/dancing class today. He was so cute. Other kids were a little older so I am trying another one out on Tuesday to see which one I like more to commit to :)


----------



## azlissie

Honey, that's a great beta! Congrats. Hope the cramps & bloating ease up soon - it sounds miserable. 

Stinas, that's awesome that you heard the heart beats! Do you have a scan pic for us to see?

Sekky, congrats on getting 18 eggs! Rest up for your transfer.

Michelle, I hope things start to improve for you soon. So sorry Dylan has colic - that must be so hard & exhausting. 

MrsC, I hope things go okay for hubby in Africa - I'm hoping it's calmer there than the Philippines was!

Angie, I think maybe some distance would be good - I'm sure your daughter will calm down & start to miss you. Just relax & try to not stress!

Mo, I loved your fb announcement - so cute! How are you feeling?

Lindsay, I can't believe you weren't knocked out - that must have hurt like crazy! Ouch. Hopefully you'll heal up quickly. 

Getting, how is Fia doing? How much does she weigh now?

Jenn, any improvement from your DH? Loved the pic of Chris sleeping in his swing!

Hello to everyone else!!

AFM, Dawson is doing great. He's almost up to 9 lbs which just seems crazy. He's still sleeping 6-8 hours at night which is really helping me a lot. He gets pretty fussy in the evening & we have about 2-4 hours of crying before bedtime but I think that might be getting a little better. His lip surgery is going to be scheduled for the beginning of November - I am dreading it but I know it's for the best.


----------



## MoBaby

Hey az; I'm feeling okay. Symptoms have decreased over past week and half. I still feel sick sometimes usually at night after dinner now. And still tired. But overall I can't complain :) I have my nt scan Tuesday. Excited to see baby again! I don't think dh will be able to come though :(


----------



## Stinas

azlissie - She didnt take good ones this time...blahhh Im upset I didnt record the heartbeat scan too....next time I will.


----------



## Jenn76

Honey: Congrats!!!!! Great Number!!! I hope the pain eases up, you poor thing. I hope you don't have that severe morning sickness like princess Kate had. 

Stinas: Congrats on getting to hear the HB's. Glad to hear your scan was perfect!! 

Lindsay: Sorry you are in pain. I hope you can muddle through. Mom's always seem to find the strength when needed. 

Azlissie: Wow your little man is getting so big! Love all the FB pics you post. Sending you tons of prayers for your little man and his surgery. 

Sekky: Congrats on 18 eggs that is fantastic. Rest up!!

Angie: I think it is sad that your daughter feels you will steal her thunder. A baby shower is about that mom to be and I'm sure the guests would respect that. I couldn't imagine my mom not being at my shower. I can understand it being weird for your daughter to have her mom pregnant at the same time as her. But given that you were obviously very young when you had her these things can happen, especially in divorced families. She should be happy for you and your hubby. 

Michelle: Thinking about you. I know how frustrating colic is, hopefully it passes soon. :hugs:


----------



## never2late70

Thank you Jenn.


----------



## Chris_25

Hi ladies hope you are doing well and I have I catch up!

I am going to start my injections today gonal 450iu and menopur. This will be my first time using menopur and I'm a nervous wreck and having crazy anxiety about this whole process. I've done gonal f before with my iui's and had no problems thank God. I then tell myself to cut the crap and I want a baby so bad I will do anything! Anyone do their IVF starting with gonal and menopur? Are they similar to each other?


----------



## bubumaci

Good luck Chris!
Can't help you with the Gonal-F / Menopur question. I had Gonal-F (first round 150, second 175, third 200) and then Pergoveris for the fourth round...


----------



## MoBaby

The menopur contains fsh and lh whereas gonal is just fsh. I did both but never started with both; I added menopur after about 3-4 days.


----------



## bubumaci

Oh - then it might be similar to the Pergoveris that I used last time around - which is a mixture of FSH and LH ... had pretty good results with that (led to the BFP that I promptly lost - but the embryos were the best-developed we had ever had).


----------



## Chris_25

MoBaby said:


> The menopur contains fsh and lh whereas gonal is just fsh. I did both but never started with both; I added menopur after about 3-4 days.



Thanks, I wonder why I'm being started with both.


----------



## MrsC8776

honeycheeks said:


> Got my beta numbers. Its 143!! It feels so surreal. I can't believe this is finally happening to me. It hasn't sunk in yet. I was just sitting in shock at the clinic.

Great beta!! :happydance: Do you get a second one? 



Stinas said:


> Ladies we have heartbeats!!!!!! I got to hear them too!! It was AMAZING!!
> One is measuring 6w4d 120bpm and the other is 6w3d 115bpm! She said its normal for them to measure a few days behind with a FET. I go back next Friday !!
> Not out of the woods yet, but today was a huge milestone. I'm excited but still scared to be too excited. Lol

:happydance: Thats such great news!! 



sekky said:


> Congrats honey and Stinas. So very happy for both of you.
> 
> AFM we got 18 eggs. Now the waiting starts

18 is great!! 



azlissie said:


> Honey, that's a great beta! Congrats. Hope the cramps & bloating ease up soon - it sounds miserable.
> 
> Stinas, that's awesome that you heard the heart beats! Do you have a scan pic for us to see?
> 
> Sekky, congrats on getting 18 eggs! Rest up for your transfer.
> 
> Michelle, I hope things start to improve for you soon. So sorry Dylan has colic - that must be so hard & exhausting.
> 
> MrsC, I hope things go okay for hubby in Africa - I'm hoping it's calmer there than the Philippines was!
> 
> Angie, I think maybe some distance would be good - I'm sure your daughter will calm down & start to miss you. Just relax & try to not stress!
> 
> Mo, I loved your fb announcement - so cute! How are you feeling?
> 
> Lindsay, I can't believe you weren't knocked out - that must have hurt like crazy! Ouch. Hopefully you'll heal up quickly.
> 
> Getting, how is Fia doing? How much does she weigh now?
> 
> Jenn, any improvement from your DH? Loved the pic of Chris sleeping in his swing!
> 
> Hello to everyone else!!
> 
> AFM, Dawson is doing great. He's almost up to 9 lbs which just seems crazy. He's still sleeping 6-8 hours at night which is really helping me a lot. He gets pretty fussy in the evening & we have about 2-4 hours of crying before bedtime but I think that might be getting a little better. His lip surgery is going to be scheduled for the beginning of November - I am dreading it but I know it's for the best.

Thank you! It does seem to be safer where he is at the moment. Although he leaves for a new place in Africa today sometime and where he will be staying they live in tents. Not a great thing when you have deadly snakes everywhere around you! :wacko:

Just remember that no matter what surgeries Dawson has to have you will never forget the sweet and perfect little face he has right now. I'm sure you will always remember the moment he was handed to you and and you saw him. Nothing any of these surgeries do will ever change that. :hugs: 



Chris_25 said:


> Hi ladies hope you are doing well and I have I catch up!
> 
> I am going to start my injections today gonal 450iu and menopur. This will be my first time using menopur and I'm a nervous wreck and having crazy anxiety about this whole process. I've done gonal f before with my iui's and had no problems thank God. I then tell myself to cut the crap and I want a baby so bad I will do anything! Anyone do their IVF starting with gonal and menopur? Are they similar to each other?

Congrats on getting started!!! 

*Kathy~* How are you doing? 

AFM~ Emma got her first tooth yesterday. I now have two teething babies. :help: :haha: It seems to be much worse for Emma than it is for Ava. I expected the opposite for some reason. Other than that it's just groundhogs day around here.


----------



## GettingBroody

MrsC - ooh, teeth! Poor pets, how are they coping?

Chris - :hi: I never had gonal-f but I was on menopur. Make sure you ice the spot for a good 5-10 mins before you inject it, really helps the sting. Good luck! :dust:

Sekky - any update?

Az - :hugs: Delighted Dawson is doing so well! Fia was 11lbs 3oz at last weigh in. We had a routine OT follow-up with the hospital yesterday and he was very pleased with her progress. Back in 3 weeks for eye tests and physio check-up. Then back to the neonatologist 2 weeks after that! So they're keeping a close eye on her but it's all just routine. That'll probably continue until she's about 18 months...


----------



## michelle01

Sekky -yay 18 is great :)

Honey -congrats!!! So excited for you!!!

Stinas - hearing their heartbeats is amazing!!! I am so happy for you ;)

Az - that is so awesome he sleeps so great for you :) and his surgery will go great! I know it's scary for you but he will be in great hands!!

Lindsay - sorry for the pain your going through :hugs:

MrsC - oh boy!!!!! Two teething girls....at least both are not cranky!! But still it's a lot going through it with two. Hope you catch a little break!!

Mo -happy 12 weeks :)

Getting - what a little peanut miss fia is ;). Glad things are going good! Do you have any recent pics of her?

For those of you I have on Facebook you probably saw my post that Dylan is colicky. The dr diagnosed this Thursday at our follow-up appt. I have since switched his formula to soy. Things seem a tad better but not sure if he just had a good day yesterday!? Thursday night he did sleep 5 1/2 hours straight but I am thinking PT sore him out. However last night he slept 4 hours in one spurt, so I am hoping this is the start of things getting a little better.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi MrsC <3 the girls are GORGEOUS!!!! Love looking at their smiles <3 I feel so bad when they are teething :-( 

Im doing good....just waiting for af so I can start from scratch....has not been fun I can tell you that......they have honestly messed up a number of times...from blood work to paperwork to surgery....just very careless things....nothing life threatening but ended up taking forever for results because I had to do things more than once....but I will get there soon enough....my high risk doctor gave me hope for the next time around......so things are looking up


----------



## Jenn76

Chris: Congrats on starting! I used Menopur and didn't have any issues with it. Good Luck!!!

Getting: Yeah for Fia, she's growing like a weed. 

MrsC: Ouch, I'm totally dreading the two teething babies. Glad your husband is doing okay, hope he's home soon. 

Michelle: I hope the soy change does help. Both my babies were colicky and thankfully they outgrew it.

Kathy: Hopefully you can get started soon, hurry up AF!


----------



## honeycheeks

sekky - when is transfer. 18 eggs are awesome. Cant wait to hear more on your embryos.

jenn - that worst sickness was only one day. I hope it is not a taste of what is in store for me. That would be horrible and there is no way I could go to work like that.

Chris - Yay on starting

Mrs C - I get a second beta tomorrow. My clinic doesnt usually do a second beta if the first number is good. But I was so unconvinced and in shock that my RE agreed to a second beta just to make me happy.

Kathy - I hope you get to start soon.

Stinas - Im so happy your scan was perfect and you have two perfect peanuts.

AFM- The cramps have eased up. I guess they were something to do with implantation. It beats me how those teeny tiny little ones can cause those holy cramps. I get a next beta tomorrow, though my RE thinks I had a perfect beta and there is no need to repeat it. And my first scan would be on 3rd Oct. That would be the biggest day of our life. 
As for OHSS, my doctor was not so concerned about it getting worse. And it hasnt been getting worse. Its just the same. Bloating, which gets worse with the lightest activity. With any activity, I look like a blown up balloon, so hard and look like im about to burst. Not a pretty sight I tell you and so painful and uncomfortable. But I gladly pay the price as long as I am not dying. So , Im trying to rest up as much as I can. It sucks that I am still on bed most of the time. I cant even take a little stroll outside. The days im totally rested, OHSS doesnt bother me much. At least I know its not going to kill me this time. I am watching my fluids and weight everyday to look for signs of worsening or improvement. I hope it goes away soon and I can take bump pictures without already looking pregnant. :winkwink:


----------



## MoBaby

Gl with your beta tomorrow honey! Im sure it will be amazing :)

I bought some maternity shirts yesterday for the fall. Wow! This is starting to feel real now. Still weird :) NT scan in 2 days. Cant wait to see LO.


----------



## honeycheeks

MoBaby said:


> Gl with your beta tomorrow honey! Im sure it will be amazing :)
> 
> I bought some maternity shirts yesterday for the fall. Wow! This is starting to feel real now. Still weird :) NT scan in 2 days. Cant wait to see LO.

I already look like I need maternity shirts and more importantly maternity bottoms lol. i cant get comfortable in my jeans though they still fit me.I just cant bear anything above the bloat. I need something thats suppose to wear below the bump, or bloat in my case. I already have an extra 8 inches on my tummy , thanks to OHSS. I think I might soon get some maternity wear once I am REALLY convinced that I am pregnant.

Mo - Good luck for your scan. Its so exciting. 12 weeks already!!


----------



## Chris_25

Jenn76 said:


> Chris: Congrats on starting! I used Menopur and didn't have any issues with it. Good Luck!!!
> 
> Getting: Yeah for Fia, she's growing like a weed.
> 
> MrsC: Ouch, I'm totally dreading the two teething babies. Glad your husband is doing okay, hope he's home soon.
> 
> Michelle: I hope the soy change does help. Both my babies were colicky and thankfully they outgrew it.
> 
> Kathy: Hopefully you can get started soon, hurry up AF!



Thank you! So far so good :)


----------



## Chris_25

GettingBroody said:


> MrsC - ooh, teeth! Poor pets, how are they coping?
> 
> Chris - :hi: I never had gonal-f but I was on menopur. Make sure you ice the spot for a good 5-10 mins before you inject it, really helps the sting. Good luck! :dust:
> 
> Sekky - any update?
> 
> Az - :hugs: Delighted Dawson is doing so well! Fia was 11lbs 3oz at last weigh in. We had a routine OT follow-up with the hospital yesterday and he was very pleased with her progress. Back in 3 weeks for eye tests and physio check-up. Then back to the neonatologist 2 weeks after that! So they're keeping a close eye on her but it's all just routine. That'll probably continue until she's about 18 months...


Thanks, other than the needle hurting I haven't felt a stinging sensation with the menopur that everyone says they have? I hope it's good because te nurse pre filled the syringes for me for a few nights because I was confused on how to mix the menopur with the gonal. It makes my life easier


----------



## Likklegemz

Sekky 18 eggs is fantastic! Good luck at transfer!

Honey has it sunk in yet? How you doing? I was bloated till about 7 weeks so wouldn't worry too much, all normal (aside from OHSS)

Stinas glad your first scan went well. I seem to panic at every scan, but you've hit your first milestone and I'm so pleased for you!

Mrsc your girls are little beauties! How you find the time to be on here, keep everything updated with your two little ones is simply amazing!

Mo is your scan today? Happy scan day!

Afm my 20 week scan is here today! Just over four hours to go so excited but so nervous! Think this is the best birthday preset ever!


----------



## honeycheeks

Well , it is kind of sinking in now. Though it makes me very nervous. I feel the moment I feel ecstatic about the BFP im going to jinx it. 

I had beta #2 today. The numbers weren't too great. It was only 399 which is slightly lesser than what they expected.Beta #1 4 days ago was 143. What do you think of the numbers? But RE says there is no reason to worry yet. I am hoping the levels pick up soon.

Aside from OHSS I dont have any symptoms and OHSS is definitely not getting worse. So it isnt worrying much. Today my bloating is far lesser than the other days. I am so comfortable today and enjoying the day.


----------



## MoBaby

Likkle no I have to wait until tomorrow at 2 o'clock US EST. good luck at your Scan today.

Honey I don't know what to say about your numbers. Normal doubling time can take up to 72 hours looks like you're still in that window. I wouldn't worry just yet until your dr says to. Are you scheduled for an ultrasound now?


----------



## bubumaci

Hoping that the numbers continue to rise Honey! :) Glad to read that you are feeling comfortable today! :)
I think they like to see doubling every 48 hours - but if the RE is not concerned, then you shouldn't be, I guess. :)

*edit - Mo posted while I was writing - if the window is 72 hours, then that is even less reason to worry :)


----------



## honeycheeks

Thanks Mo and bubu. Strangely I dont feel concerned at all. I guess I am just too tired to be concerned. I have a scan scheduled for the 3rd Oct. Fingers crossed for the day.


----------



## Jenn76

Honey: My clinic refuses to do second Beta's because they feel too many people get wrapped up in the doubling every 48 hours. They say it's not necessary for it to double that fast. Your number went up a significant amount so that's great! Good luck at your scan, Oct 3rd is very close!! 

Sekky: Given the time difference I am assuming you are PUPO now so congrats!!! Can't wait to hear about it! 

Mobaby: Good Luck at your NT scan!!! Can't wait to see a new pic!!

Likkle: How was your scan??? Happy Belated Bday!!

AFM: Taking the babies to Kindermusik today for a free trial. I wasn't sure if it was something I could handle by myself so I'm just sitting in. I took them to a mom's event called "Reel Babies" a month ago where moms get to watch a movie with their babies. It was tough balancing the two while in theatre seats so now I'm weary on what events we can and can not do. I really want to get out more because they are starting to develop a shyness to strangers which I don't want. Other then that they are doing great. Both finally sleeping 9-11 hours straight a night. :cloud9:


----------



## sekky

Yeah jenn I am. It went smooth and I have 3 on board.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

yAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY Sekky!!!!! Congrats on being PUPO with triplets!!!!!!!


----------



## Stinas

Sekky - congrats on being PUPO!!

Jenn - yay for them sleeping that long!!!


----------



## sekky

Thanks ladies. Now hoping they stick


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

How are you feeling Stinas?


----------



## honeycheeks

Sekky -congratulations on being PUPO with triplets. Sending you lots of :dust:

Jenn - Yay for them sleeping through the night. I hope you get to take them out more often. 
I am not worrying much about the numbers not being very high. I am more relaxed that the numbers are still up and not falling like I always fear. I am scared silly at times and think they are going to fall off if I squat down or go to the toilet to pee. So far I am just relaxed that there is no spotting or such. Still hard to believe that there is a growing human inside of me. 

Mo- Good luck for the scan coming up. I hope you get some more cute pics then.


----------



## Jenn76

Yeah Sekky! When is your Beta??


----------



## Stinas

Kathy - Always nauseous lol but besides that and the bloating...im doing good. Getting excited for my scan on friday. 
How are you?


----------



## Lindsay18

Hi ladies!!! I've been reading but haven't had time to respond when I do unfortunately!!! 
Sekky- congrats in being PUPO!!! 

Hi to everyone else - I am so happy to see all the progress on here! 

Reiken is doing well. 5 months already!!! We had a tough night tonight. For those of you on Facebook, you probably read but:
We were at our association meeting about 15 minutes away. Mom was watching Reiken when she called me. He woke up and was having an insane 30 min+ screaming episode. Nothing calming him down. We hurried home and when I walked in and took him, he took a deep breath, hugged me, and smiled. Melted my heart to a whole new level. Although now I have to deal with separation issues. 

I felt terrible for my mom. She was all sweaty and exhausted lol. Broke my heart. 
Aside from that episode, he's been doing great. Insanely tall and starting to get his knees underneath him. He can already get up on his hands so my fear of him crawling early may be a reality lol. 

So sorry not to do personals, I've just read the past 4-5 pages in spurts over the last several days and it's hard to write all the details lol. Hope everyone is having a good week so far!


----------



## Likklegemz

Very quick one from me! On phone at the moment, all I've done is sleep! I'm pleased to report that my 20 week scan went really well and I held off find out the sex!!!

Will post properly later love to all x x x


----------



## MoBaby

Yay! Glad scan went well! We are team yellow also!!


----------



## michelle01

Jenn - how was your moms event? I can only imagine how hard it is getting out with two infants; it's a chore for me with one infant and a toddler. 

Lindsay - oh your poor mom! What are you gonna do when you have to go back to work...he is not gonna like that ;)

Sekky - YAY!! Congrats being pupo!

Likkle - glad your scan went well and great for holding out on the sex :)


----------



## Lindsay18

Michelle- I honestly think it was a nighttime thing. He never does that during the day. He went to bed fine for her. Then woke up and wanted me and she wasn't cutting it lol. I don't think he will be like that when I go back (at least I hope he won't!!!)


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Stinas said:


> Kathy - Always nauseous lol but besides that and the bloating...im doing good. Getting excited for my scan on friday.
> How are you?

I'm good thanks....just finished ordering my meds and once they say to start I will go and pick them up....

Can't wait to see your scan! so excited! hehehe :hugs:


----------



## never2late70

Happy birthday Kathy!!!


----------



## sekky

Happy birthday Kathy.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Thank you Angie and Sekky <3 <3


----------



## MoBaby

Did I ever update with NT scan results?? Dr said my risk is very minimal (the lowest risk possible) and baby looked perfect! Yay! So happy :) I'll post a pic later when I get home from yesterday.


----------



## azlissie

Great news, Mo!! Saw the scan on FB - that's one cute baby you've got!!


----------



## Stinas

Kathy Happy Birthday!!! Super excited for you to start!!!!

Mo - Thats great news!!!

Lindsay - Your poor mom lol He was probably just in a mood...boys will be boys lol

No news here. Finally pooped today lol I didnt have a problem until now....I guess I should just get used to it. lol Well worth it. When I feel like crap, im kind of excited because it makes me feel like they are still cooking in there....and things are going good. DH gets excited too.
OMG how cute is this.....DH ordered a bunch of new Miami Dolphins stuff online....he showed me the stuff and bought 2 6-9m onesies!!! We said no buying stuff until after 1st tri....but look who broke his own rule. I was pretty shocked actually.


----------



## MoBaby

Stinas the pooping problem: I feel your pain :( I have a softner in my prenatal but its not enough so I bought something else last night...then I see my med list and I cant take it :( Oh well. 
I didnt know you were a dolpins fan! so is our household. DH from miami and we lived there for several years. yay! If you feel like crap good chances babies are still doing great lol. feeling like crap is good.. i still feel that way. gl friday!


----------



## Stinas

Mo - I am not really a sports person lol...DH LOVES the dolphins! I just go with the flow lol I left him the entire basement to dolphin it out....but thats it. lol 
I have stool softeners, but need to read the back of them. I honestly think I just need to eat differently. 
How weird is it that feeling like crap makes us happy lol 
I feel like I have a little bump going on ....went out with my friend today...hopefully she didnt notice....I was too lazy to get out of my leggings. I cant wait for these next few weeks to go by.


----------



## MoBaby

The belly changes quickly! I noticed at 6 wks more "fat" forming. No wt gain or "bump" just different. I bet w/twins it's more so. 1 more day until your scan!!


----------



## Stinas

I'm still nervous about my apt. Only thing keeping me positive is me feeling like crap all the time. Lol. 
Hung out with my friend and her 2yr old last night. She wanted me to pick her up a few times....I did and then got scared every time lol.


----------



## honeycheeks

I have the leg cramps on and off. It looks like I could be dehydrated. I have been drinking loads and loads of water easily 4 litres a day and still feel dehydrated several times in the day. I have been peeing like a maniac too. Should I still be worried about not getting enough fluids. I am scared I am hurting the baby.


----------



## never2late70

Hello loves! :hugs:
Constipation was a huge issue for me. I take milk of magnesia every other day and now I am just fine! Once in a blue moon I will have to use an enema, but not so much now with the m.o.m. :thumbup: Dr approved.

Excited about your scan Stinas!


----------



## never2late70

Hi Honey:
Tons of water is great, but to my devestation my Dr told me yesterday NO MORE GATORADE. :nope: I drink like two or three a day and she says its way too much salt and sugar. Its great if you're working out and sweating and if you're ill and dehydrated, but not great when your fine, and sitting at a desk all day :haha:

I freakin love my Gatorade too ..Boo


----------



## honeycheeks

I am not a great fan of packaged drinks. But I drink a lot of buttermilk , salted. But I've been cutting down on the salt. I have lactose intolerance and I've been banking on live yoghurt and buttermilk for calcium. But at meal time I feel nauseous and have to have pickles with every meal. So im not getting anywhere with cutting down salt. Today all day I drank just plain water and still feel thirsty all the time. And I get up to pee freaking 5 times an hour. Does that leave any practicality to leave home!! Not to mention I am exhausted from all the peeing.lol !! I am also very hungry all the time but can't think of one thing I actually want to eat. Surprisingly lactose intolerance has disappeared like it never existed ever since I got pregnant. So I can eat ice creams and chocolate and pasta now. But I just hate food in general.


----------



## Stinas

Copying from my journal because I'm tired and ready to go back to bed. 

Just got back from our scan!! 
One is measuring exactly 8w with a hr of 164 and one is measuring a day behind with a hr of 155!!! 
She scared the crap out of me because she saw another sac. Freaked me the heck out. We only transferred two! Thankfully it was empty and she said its nothing to be concerned about. 
I go back one more time next week. She said i can come back one more time lol. Nurse said she really does not do that with anyone. 
I am also going to make an apt with the ob today. 
Dh got an amazing birthday present today!


----------



## Jenn76

Yeah Stinas!!!!! Congrats!!!!! So weird about the other sac??? Could have been an identical, hmmmm maybe one split and the other didn't take??? Could you be having identicals???


----------



## MoBaby

Yay Stinas! Congrats!


----------



## never2late70

Wahoo Stinas! :thumbup:


----------



## Stinas

Jenn - possibly. We have no clue. That sac was not there last week. Hmmm I guess I could be having identicals. I always thought two sacs equals fraternal but I was wrong. I guess they can test for that later?


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

WOW!!!! Stinas....Congrats my love! I could only imagine how you felt when she said she saw another sac...hehehehe..I would have fell off the table! bahahahahaha!! Glad to hear everything is great! xoxoxoxo


----------



## MrsC8776

Congrats Stinas!! If you are by chance having ID twins they will be able tell soon. If you google the types you will find pictures explaining each type. There are twins that are ID in two different sacs but they share a placenta. My tired brain can't think of what they are called right now. You could be having fraternal twins and the empty sac could have been a split. Either way you should be able to tell within the next 5 weeks or so when things become more clear. No matter what it's exciting!!! If you want feel free to pm me and we can exchange info. :winkwink:

AFM~ hubby comes home today!!! :happydance:


----------



## MoBaby

There's mono-di and di-di ID twins :) I'll let you google it. It would have been crazy if a third baby was there. I would have freaked out as well!


----------



## sekky

Congrats stinas for a great scan and heart beat. Happy birthday to DH. 

YAY Mrs C. Enjoy all the moments and his girls would have missed him so much

AFM the days are crawling ugh. 3DP5DT trying to keep my sanity and fighting the urge to buy HPTs. My OTD isn't till 9th (that's like forever)


----------



## Stinas

Omg guys....my knees started shaking sooo much I don't know how I didn't knock her in the head! I was in shock. 
I'm excited to see now what they are. Crazy. What's the percentage of one splitting less than 2%? Unbelievable....but exciting. 

Sekky - are u going to test early?


----------



## TwoRdue

Hi ladies. Wow its been so long since I have been here. My beautiful boy is now 16 weeks and perfect.

Mobaby I am so happy to see tgat you are pregnant its such great news.

Stinas congrats. With my twins my embryo had split to and know just how you are feel. Its just amazing.

Here is a recent pic of my boy Jasper.
 



Attached Files:







20130908_145535.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 8









20130927_094103.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## MoBaby

He is perfect! So sweet!! Glad to hear from you and that all is well :)


----------



## Jenn76

Two: He's adorable! Glad to hear you and Jasper are doing well! 

Sekky: Too early to test, maybe tomorrow or Monday would be good. How are you feeling?? :dust:


----------



## CDysart

Hi everyone, I hope it's ok to join your thread. I kind of feel like I'm already apart of the group as I have followed this group since my first IVF started which was actually last October! I could never bring myself to share with others what I was going through but took great comfort in seeing so many succeed on this thread, it just seemed like enough! I am getting ready for my first FET in fact started my Vivelle patches Friday! A little background about me since I know so much about you all, My DH and I have been married 13 years and have no children. We have been trying for 7-8 years. My DH is 34 with no issues and I am 32 and was diagnosed with PCOS when I was 24 and have tried timed intercourse with charting, clomid at every dosage then switched to femara at every dose adding in dexamethasone and metformin. We then moved on to having ovarian drilling and then started over with meds and then had 3 IUI's with medication all to no avail! We were blessed to find out that my insurance does cover IVF up to 15,000 for a lifetime so we moved on to that last year where we ended up with 22 eggs (I was slightly overstimulated) 14 fertilized, we put two in and 4 didn't grow well and ended up with 8 frosties! After the dreaded two week wait ( I cheated with FRER at 5dp5dt) we received good news that we were pregnant but needed to repeat the beta because it was a little low. We repeated the beta two days later and got great news that it was more than doubling and we were on our way! My DH and I were ecstatic and I shared the news with our close families as there was no holding it in. A week later I started to spot lightly which my doctor told me was ok but to watch and then a couple days later it got a little worse so I had a repeat beta where my doctor confirmed my suspicion that I was about to miscarry because my number was a little lower. My DH and I were devastated and so we decided to wait a while before trying again. We had no idea we would take a whole year off but that's what it ended up being and I guess I just really needed the time. I'm ready know but scared so I thought I would put myself out there and really try to connect to the only people that I know have stories so similar to mine and understand the anguish that a woman goes through when her body seems to betray her. I know that is really long for that I'm sorry but am excited to be a part of the group!


----------



## Lindsay18

Hey CD!!! Welcome girl!!! I'm sigmas you joined and shared your story. I'm so sorry for your loss, but am glad to see that you're moving forward!! Can't wait to hear about everything!!! Xoxo


----------



## michelle01

Welcome CD! So sorry about your loss, its never easy and so many of us have been there. This is an awesome group of ladies!!! Glad to see you are going to try again and we are here to support you. 

MrsC - wahoo for hubby coming home!! I am sure the girls will be soooo happy to see him :)

Sekky - thinking about you and keeping everything crossed for your BFP!!

Stinas - Amazing news about your scan! But oh my on that third sac :) what a great bday present for DH ;)

Two - hi!!! Jasper is soooo adorable!!

Hi everyone else! Hope things are good :)

Afm - things are going!!! We had one awful night but other then that dylan is sleeping between 4-6 hour stretches. I believe he was and still is a little constipated so that has affected his sleep a little. DH and I are going to the casino today for some adult time :) plus our 13 year anniversary is Tuesday, so we wanted to do something fun!!


----------



## Lindsay18

Happy Anniversary, Michelle!!! Glad he is sleeping better!

Jasper is so darn cute, Two!!!

Just read and caught up with everyone! Hope everyone is doing well and I miss being on here as frequently and talking to all of you! It makes it easier for those of you whom I'm friends with on FB :) 

Reiken is doing well - can't believe he's 5 months already! For those of you who are not friends with me on FB, here is a recent picture that is by far my favorite to date LOL!!!
 



Attached Files:







Reiken Gerber Picture.jpg
File size: 47.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Jenn76

Lindsay: Saw that on FB already but man I have to say he is soooo fricken cute in that hat!!!!! Adorable!!!

Michelle: Glad to hear you are getting longer stretches of sleep. Happy Anniversary! 

Welcome CD! :hi: Sorry to hear what you have been through. Glad that you finally joined us. As I'm sure you know there are a ton of fantastic ladies in here. I don't know how I would have made it through this with out them. Eight frosties is fantastic, I'm sure you'll never need them all this FET will work. Good Luck!!


----------



## bubumaci

Welcome CD :howdy: I am so sorry to read about your loss!! If anyone knows how you feel, it's ladies on here! I am excited for you that you are ready to go again - you have a great number of :cold: so all fingers crossed that they will be enough and you can have your dream come true :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

Welcome CD!!


----------



## michelle01

Thanks girls, today is 13 years for me and DH :)

Lindsay - He is sooo cute! A lady that I watch her dogs, gave me that same hat/gloves for both my boys :) I cannot wait for them to wear it this winter.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Welcome CD!


----------



## Stinas

Michelle - Happy Anniversary!!!

Thursday I graduate from my re and also have my first OB apt!!! Excited! What should I expect? 
Twin moms......how much more often do/did you get scans compared to a regular preg? Is a twin preg considered high risk?


----------



## CDysart

Thanks so much for the warm welcome!
Michelle Happy Anniversary :wedding:
Bubumaci I hope you are right and this time is it for me!
Lindsay Reiken is so cute I loved the pic!
Jenn I feel very blessed to have gotten 8 frosties I hope that I get to save some for siblings.
Stinas I'm so excited for you to graduate to your OB that's awesome!

My RE upped my Vivelle dot from one to two patches every three days. How long does it take to complete FET? My RE said it varies so I was just curious about how long it took for others who have done one. I'm reading everything I can get my hands on about helping implantation but there are so many different things I can't decide what to follow. I'm eating pretty healthy no caffeine but anyone have any advice? I would really appreciate it.


----------



## MoBaby

my recent fet was a natural cycle... no meds. i ovulated on cd 14 took hcg to make sure i o'd and to boost progesterone, transfer day 20, beta day 34. so it was really easy. lining was checked when i had lh surge. 

my first fet was with estrace and i took it for 26 days i think before transfer with progesterone starting day 20. beta day 40.


----------



## bubumaci

@ CD - whenever I have had a FET, it has been monitored to make sure that I ovulate (I use the Clear Blue Fertility Monitor - have been for 2,5 years - to get more accurate readings re my hormones and my LH surge), go in for ultrasounds + blood work. When I have ovulated, day later the :cold: are thawed and 4 days after that I have the transfer. Progesterone was all I had to take after ovulation and up until Beta #2 (I suppose I would have taken it longer if we would have had a BFP) - at my clinic blood is drawn ad 6dp5dt and 9dp5dt.


----------



## Dis3tnd

Hi guys wondering if I can join you - there are so many here with twins I would love the support!

I've had one successful FET in 2012 that gave me my beautiful 11 month old son. I did another FET this past August and we saw our heartbeatS at our 7 week scan on Monday (144 and 146). So excited to have twins on board! I've had some bleeding scares due to a couple hematomas but praying things stay okay.

I had horrible sickness with my first little guy - throwing up and nausea all the way until the day I gave birth. Believe it or not I feel even worse this time around - not even being able to keep water down this time!


----------



## Dis3tnd

MoBaby said:


> He is perfect! So sweet!! Glad to hear from you and that all is well :)

MoBaby I am sooo excited to see you are preggo! I've thought of you often from when we cycled together back in 2012!


----------



## MoBaby

Hey dis! Congrats! Yes we finally made it to second tri with a pregnancy so feel blessed even with all we went through. I'm sorry you feel so bad :(


----------



## CDysart

I have a a transfer date. October 23, with an ultrasound and blood work to be done the 17th or 18th! I know it's only three weeks away but kind of seems like forever away. My RE said she will increase my Vivelle patches all the way up to 4 patches every three days over the next week or two and then start my progesterone, doxycycline and Medrol 6 days prior to transfer. She said the clinic has a 35 - 40 percent success rate with FET which seemed kind of low I thought. I hope to be part of that percentage! Anyone else that did a FET what was your clinics success rates?


----------



## Dis3tnd

Maybe your dr was quoting live birth rates vs just a positive beta rate? My clinic only does FETs. My RE doesn't like to do a transfer after an IVF cycle due to all the hormonal fluctuations our bodies go through. So after IVF you wait a cycle for your FET. These are their current stats:

2012 Results (January &#8211; December) 
Positive
BHCG Ongoing Pregnancy 

35 and under 76% 54% 
36 - 39 years 69% 55% 
40 - 42 years 55% 38% 
Donor Egg IVF 71% 54% 
Multiples 21%


----------



## Stinas

CD - This pregnancy was a FET. It was medicated. I am still on 3 Estrace as well as PIO and 81mg aspirin daily. This sat I will lower my Estrace to two a day, then a week from then one a day for another week, then im finally done. I finish the PIO on the 18th :happydance:
I was on Estrace for 23 days before transfer. I also did the doxycycline and Medrol as well....I think everyone does it....something to do with infection? Correct me if im wrong. 

I dont remember what my clinic rates are. Honestly....I dont believe in all that crap....if your body is ready, its ready. 

Dis3tnd - Welcome!!! We are only a week apart!! I spotted around beta time, but my re said its normal with twins to see spotting here and there. I feel like crap all the time too! Makes me feel good though...I know they are cooking in there!


----------



## honeycheeks

Hey everyone. Today we had our first scan. There was a tiny little heart beat and a teeny tiny little bean. It feels more real now. I was secretly hoping for twins though. Its so exciting. Baby measures 5w6&#271;.


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats honey! Sounds like a great scan! I wanted twins also but I am very happy to have the chance with just one :) when do you go back?


----------



## Stinas

Honey - great news!! Yay! How exciting!!! 

Sitting in this evil waiting room of the endocrinologists office. I HATE waiting here. It always takes forever! 
I had my last sonogram at my re office. I though it would be my last time there, but I guess they want to watch my bloods while I decrease my meds. 

Everything looked great. One Twinkie looked like a gummy bear measuring exactly 8w6d with a hr of 182 and the other Twinkie looked more blob ish measuring a day behind with a hr of 179. They were both moving around. Pretty cool. She said mc rate decreases a lot now....but still always scared. Dh freaked out because when she was trying to measure hr of first Twinkie it was going sooo fast she couldn't get it to sound right on machine. He got scared and ended up not videoing it. Grrrr. Clearly you see he hb flickering right away. Once the probe goes in. Pretty cool. 
Next apt is ob in an hour and a half. I'll report back right when I go home. That's if I don't pass out. I had frozen yogurt and milk and cookies last night before bed....BAD IDEA!! it's bad enough that these twinkies make my belly feel like it is going to explode at night...tons of milk on top made it evil last night. Almost no sleep. Blahhh. This couldn't have happened on a nigt where I don't have work the next night?


----------



## Stinas

Sorry for the blabbing....this office is boring.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

bahahahaha!!! keep it going Stinas....you're not blabbing! Awesome News...very happy for you!!!



Congrats Honey!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Stinas.....what's interesting to hear is how they are decreasing your meds little by little...they just plain flat out told me to stop taking them! which I always thought was a bit odd to begin with...I figured little by little was better....


----------



## MoBaby

Stinas glad both babies are going well! Very strong hearts!! Sorry you don't feel well :( my thyroid came back off at my last visit so they are rechecking on the 29th... Hopefully I dont need meds.


----------



## Dis3tnd

Stinas said:


> CD - This pregnancy was a FET. It was medicated. I am still on 3 Estrace as well as PIO and 81mg aspirin daily. This sat I will lower my Estrace to two a day, then a week from then one a day for another week, then im finally done. I finish the PIO on the 18th :happydance:
> I was on Estrace for 23 days before transfer. I also did the doxycycline and Medrol as well....I think everyone does it....something to do with infection? Correct me if im wrong.
> 
> I dont remember what my clinic rates are. Honestly....I dont believe in all that crap....if your body is ready, its ready.
> 
> Dis3tnd - Welcome!!! We are only a week apart!! I spotted around beta time, but my re said its normal with twins to see spotting here and there. I feel like crap all the time too! Makes me feel good though...I know they are cooking in there!

Thanks! How cool we're so close together! Its so hard not to be worried constantly about the babies and if they're still doing okay, especially when I keep having bleeding. For me the hematomas mean some spotting, but some big bleeds with clots and all.... very scary!

Those are some STRONG heartbeats! Congrats! My first baby boy had a nice high heartbeat like that and I was a little worried that mine aren't high enough, but I guess it all varies so much!

When do you get another scan? I get one in a week and a half or so when I'm 9 weeks.


----------



## MrsC8776

sekky said:


> Congrats stinas for a great scan and heart beat. Happy birthday to DH.
> 
> YAY Mrs C. Enjoy all the moments and his girls would have missed him so much
> 
> AFM the days are crawling ugh. 3DP5DT trying to keep my sanity and fighting the urge to buy HPTs. My OTD isn't till 9th (that's like forever)

How are you doing? Any thoughts on testing early??



TwoRdue said:


> Hi ladies. Wow its been so long since I have been here. My beautiful boy is now 16 weeks and perfect.
> 
> Mobaby I am so happy to see tgat you are pregnant its such great news.
> 
> Stinas congrats. With my twins my embryo had split to and know just how you are feel. Its just amazing.
> 
> Here is a recent pic of my boy Jasper.

He is adorable!! 



CDysart said:


> Hi everyone, I hope it's ok to join your thread. I kind of feel like I'm already apart of the group as I have followed this group since my first IVF started which was actually last October! I could never bring myself to share with others what I was going through but took great comfort in seeing so many succeed on this thread, it just seemed like enough! I am getting ready for my first FET in fact started my Vivelle patches Friday! A little background about me since I know so much about you all, My DH and I have been married 13 years and have no children. We have been trying for 7-8 years. My DH is 34 with no issues and I am 32 and was diagnosed with PCOS when I was 24 and have tried timed intercourse with charting, clomid at every dosage then switched to femara at every dose adding in dexamethasone and metformin. We then moved on to having ovarian drilling and then started over with meds and then had 3 IUI's with medication all to no avail! We were blessed to find out that my insurance does cover IVF up to 15,000 for a lifetime so we moved on to that last year where we ended up with 22 eggs (I was slightly overstimulated) 14 fertilized, we put two in and 4 didn't grow well and ended up with 8 frosties! After the dreaded two week wait ( I cheated with FRER at 5dp5dt) we received good news that we were pregnant but needed to repeat the beta because it was a little low. We repeated the beta two days later and got great news that it was more than doubling and we were on our way! My DH and I were ecstatic and I shared the news with our close families as there was no holding it in. A week later I started to spot lightly which my doctor told me was ok but to watch and then a couple days later it got a little worse so I had a repeat beta where my doctor confirmed my suspicion that I was about to miscarry because my number was a little lower. My DH and I were devastated and so we decided to wait a while before trying again. We had no idea we would take a whole year off but that's what it ended up being and I guess I just really needed the time. I'm ready know but scared so I thought I would put myself out there and really try to connect to the only people that I know have stories so similar to mine and understand the anguish that a woman goes through when her body seems to betray her. I know that is really long for that I'm sorry but am excited to be a part of the group!

Welcome :hi: So sorry to hear about your loss. Fx for a bfp with this next cycle! 



michelle01 said:


> Welcome CD! So sorry about your loss, its never easy and so many of us have been there. This is an awesome group of ladies!!! Glad to see you are going to try again and we are here to support you.
> 
> MrsC - wahoo for hubby coming home!! I am sure the girls will be soooo happy to see him :)
> 
> Sekky - thinking about you and keeping everything crossed for your BFP!!
> 
> Stinas - Amazing news about your scan! But oh my on that third sac :) what a great bday present for DH ;)
> 
> Two - hi!!! Jasper is soooo adorable!!
> 
> Hi everyone else! Hope things are good :)
> 
> Afm - things are going!!! We had one awful night but other then that dylan is sleeping between 4-6 hour stretches. I believe he was and still is a little constipated so that has affected his sleep a little. DH and I are going to the casino today for some adult time :) plus our 13 year anniversary is Tuesday, so we wanted to do something fun!!

I'm glad things are looking better for you guys. Hopefully he continues to sleep this well for a long time! 



Dis3tnd said:


> Hi guys wondering if I can join you - there are so many here with twins I would love the support!
> 
> I've had one successful FET in 2012 that gave me my beautiful 11 month old son. I did another FET this past August and we saw our heartbeatS at our 7 week scan on Monday (144 and 146). So excited to have twins on board! I've had some bleeding scares due to a couple hematomas but praying things stay okay.
> 
> I had horrible sickness with my first little guy - throwing up and nausea all the way until the day I gave birth. Believe it or not I feel even worse this time around - not even being able to keep water down this time!

Welcome :hi: I think there is only a few people who have had twins or are pregnant with twins left on this thread. There is a twin section that you might find very helpful! Congrats on your twin pregnancy! 



honeycheeks said:


> Hey everyone. Today we had our first scan. There was a tiny little heart beat and a teeny tiny little bean. It feels more real now. I was secretly hoping for twins though. Its so exciting. Baby measures 5w6&#271;.

Congrats on such a great scan!! 



Stinas said:


> Honey - great news!! Yay! How exciting!!!
> 
> Sitting in this evil waiting room of the endocrinologists office. I HATE waiting here. It always takes forever!
> I had my last sonogram at my re office. I though it would be my last time there, but I guess they want to watch my bloods while I decrease my meds.
> 
> Everything looked great. One Twinkie looked like a gummy bear measuring exactly 8w6d with a hr of 182 and the other Twinkie looked more blob ish measuring a day behind with a hr of 179. They were both moving around. Pretty cool. She said mc rate decreases a lot now....but still always scared. Dh freaked out because when she was trying to measure hr of first Twinkie it was going sooo fast she couldn't get it to sound right on machine. He got scared and ended up not videoing it. Grrrr. Clearly you see he hb flickering right away. Once the probe goes in. Pretty cool.
> Next apt is ob in an hour and a half. I'll report back right when I go home. That's if I don't pass out. I had frozen yogurt and milk and cookies last night before bed....BAD IDEA!! it's bad enough that these twinkies make my belly feel like it is going to explode at night...tons of milk on top made it evil last night. Almost no sleep. Blahhh. This couldn't have happened on a nigt where I don't have work the next night?

I'm so glad everything looked great!! I believe you asked about scans and high risk stuff. After I did the testing for downs (big mistake!!!) I was considered high risk and was sent to an MFM. A lot of the time if you are pregnant with twins they will send you to an MFM. You will get a lot more scans and thats what the MFM does. I think a singleton pregnancy gets around 3-4 scans whereas a twin pregnancy is often scanned anywhere between every 4-8 weeks. Towards the end you will most likely go every two weeks and you will probably have NST's twice a week. Fun at first but then it gets frustrating. Also you should ask your OB if the hospital they deliver at has a NICU just incase. This is important because if not and something goes wrong you could all be split up into different ambulances and transferred to a different hospital. Another thing to ask about is how they deliver twins. You have to be comfortable with their way, if not look into a different ob where your options are open with delivery. :thumbup: 

AFM~ Sorry for being MIA. Hubby's mom is here so I don't get much time to post but I'm reading when we all sit in silence. :haha:


----------



## Stinas

Kathy - I was always worried they would just stop them....last time my PIO we went from every other to complete stop....this time I am going to cut it in half and then stop on the 18th(cant wait).....They are also still going to have me come in for bloods to see how it is going. 

Mo - Your not on meds now? I am on a little more than I should be he said, but going to cut my sunday dose in half and see what happens. 

Dis3tnd - I had one today...OB is going to do another one next week for piece of mind, then not again until 12w.
I would be scared with the bleeding too. I had spotting right before my beta and for a couple weeks after that. It stopped now.

MrsC - I am going to message you my #! I keep forgetting to do so! 
The ob actually went over the whole c section thing(which I want) as well as telling me about the NICU at the hospital where they will be delivered at. 
What is a MFM?


----------



## MoBaby

No my level were "normal" before pregnancy and now the levels are suppressed per my OB. They are rechecking again and I guess if sill an issue I may need meds?

Mfm is maternal fetal medicine, basically high risk OB, perinatologist.


----------



## MrsC8776

Stinas said:


> Kathy - I was always worried they would just stop them....last time my PIO we went from every other to complete stop....this time I am going to cut it in half and then stop on the 18th(cant wait).....They are also still going to have me come in for bloods to see how it is going.
> 
> Mo - Your not on meds now? I am on a little more than I should be he said, but going to cut my sunday dose in half and see what happens.
> 
> Dis3tnd - I had one today...OB is going to do another one next week for piece of mind, then not again until 12w.
> I would be scared with the bleeding too. I had spotting right before my beta and for a couple weeks after that. It stopped now.
> 
> MrsC - I am going to message you my #! I keep forgetting to do so!
> The ob actually went over the whole c section thing(which I want) as well as telling me about the NICU at the hospital where they will be delivered at.
> What is a MFM?

Sounds great!! Mo answered your MFM question, thank you Mo :). I should have put that in there. Your ob sounds great!


----------



## Stinas

ahhhhh ok I get it now!!! My re recommends this guy and he delivered a friend of ours first born....so it started off good...but ended up great...I really liked him. Gave me the run down of everything. He realized im still freaked out about the first trimester....said I can get scans whenever I want just for a piece of mind. He also made sure I get one next friday too. Then I think ill be ok until the 12w scan.


----------



## Jenn76

Stinas said:


> Michelle - Happy Anniversary!!!
> 
> Thursday I graduate from my re and also have my first OB apt!!! Excited! What should I expect?
> Twin moms......how much more often do/did you get scans compared to a regular preg? Is a twin preg considered high risk?

Congrats on a great scan!! I had a scan a 12 weeks and then at 20 weeks which is normal and then from there it was every 4 weeks for 2 scans and then 2 weeks for a couple and then every week until I delivered. Normally they don't scan after 20 weeks. Twins are high risk but since yours are di/di you are a lower risk then some other twin pregnancies. 



Dis3tnd said:


> Hi guys wondering if I can join you - there are so many here with twins I would love the support!
> 
> I've had one successful FET in 2012 that gave me my beautiful 11 month old son. I did another FET this past August and we saw our heartbeatS at our 7 week scan on Monday (144 and 146). So excited to have twins on board! I've had some bleeding scares due to a couple hematomas but praying things stay okay.
> 
> I had horrible sickness with my first little guy - throwing up and nausea all the way until the day I gave birth. Believe it or not I feel even worse this time around - not even being able to keep water down this time!

Welcome!! :hi: Congrats on your twins!!! Sorry to hear the MS is so bad. Hopefully it passes soon unlike last time. You'll certainly have your hands full I struggle with just my two and I couldn't imagine having three under 18 months. This is a great group for support. 



CDysart said:


> I have a a transfer date. October 23, with an ultrasound and blood work to be done the 17th or 18th! I know it's only three weeks away but kind of seems like forever away. My RE said she will increase my Vivelle patches all the way up to 4 patches every three days over the next week or two and then start my progesterone, doxycycline and Medrol 6 days prior to transfer. She said the clinic has a 35 - 40 percent success rate with FET which seemed kind of low I thought. I hope to be part of that percentage! Anyone else that did a FET what was your clinics success rates?

Great to hear you have your schedule. My clinic has lower FET rates then fresh cycles, I don't really understand why. 35-40 is still a great number. FX that you are among their success cases. 



honeycheeks said:


> Hey everyone. Today we had our first scan. There was a tiny little heart beat and a teeny tiny little bean. It feels more real now. I was secretly hoping for twins though. Its so exciting. Baby measures 5w6&#271;.

Congrats Honey!! 

MrsC: Love the new cars you got the girls. I so wish we could get those here. Glad to see DH is home safe and sound.


----------



## Stinas

Jenn - Thanks! 

Is it bad im still scared? I know I saw the hb's yesterday......I dont feel as sick today, so its freaking me out. 
When am i not going to be scared anymore?!


----------



## MoBaby

Stinas: I'm still scared and I'm at 14 weeks! I listen to baby every day with my Doppler:) the sickness comes and goes. I think I had a break around 8 wks for like 2 days then bam! I still feel sick. Now I have afternoon/night sickness and headaches. Well worth it!


----------



## Jenn76

When you feel them moving it gets a bit better but then everytime you don't feel them for a period you still worry. With twins it can be even harder since It gets hard to distinguish who is moving. I use to poke at them on days they were quiet and wake them up. Probably why they were bad sleepers fom birth until now, lol! I had a Doppler and once I knew how to find them that gave me peace. Long story short you'll worry until they are born.


----------



## Stinas

Once I got to work I started feeling like crap lol 
Which Doppler did u guys get? I want one. How early did you guys hear them?


----------



## Jenn76

I got the sonoline B and it started working around 13 weeks for me. I've heard of it working for people earlier. It's hard th first few times to find them and actually learn what sound you are looking for. The placenta sounds like a heartbeat too. I googled and watched videos to help me.


----------



## MoBaby

I did sonoline b also... I used it at 11w5d and heard baby. I waited until the dr could hear the hb :)


----------



## Stinas

im going to order it. Where did you guys order it from?


----------



## MoBaby

eBay


----------



## Stinas

Thanks Mo! Just ordered one!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hi All. . . I am frantically trying to read and catch up on everything. I hope you all are doing well. I put an update in my journal and will try to catch up on everyone once I am done reading all the back pages!


----------



## almosthere

Stinas mobaby and babyonmyown I hope your pregnancys are going well...have not been on bnb in months! To all others I hope you are also doing well....everyones babies must be getting so big already! Lots of love!


----------



## Stinas

Its a little too quiet in here!!!


----------



## MoBaby

I know.. I thought I accidentally unsubscribed!


----------



## Stinas

Where are you ladies!!!


----------



## MoBaby

I do have a question for the mamas :) is uterus tightening/pressure feeling normal for this stage (15 wks)? I've been feeling it for 2-3 wks. Not bad but sometimes uterus feels hard if that makes sense.


----------



## Likklegemz

Sorry I've been AWOL, so tired lately!

Mo I was like till about18 weeks, then my stomach seemed to go solid and spasms increased ten fold!

I'm 23 weeks now and feeling baby kick all the time, its magical.

Hope everyone is doing well x x x


----------



## MoBaby

I cant wait to feel baby kicks or even flutters. I just get worried because Im at risk for preterm labor but dr says not until 24 weeks so I shouldn't worry. Weird feelings these babies make! Hope you get some energy soon :)


----------



## michelle01

Hi!! Sorry I have been silently stalking. I usually have enough time to read and that's about it. 

Mo - that is completely normal and will happen at various stages, although everyone is different. How are you feeling overall?

Hope everyone else is doing good! Things have been so hectic lately. We had to put down one of our dogs last week, just left a wake, my step moms mother passed away and now my BIL who has brain cancer isn't doing well. They are giving him one more month :-( and I go back to work nov 4. Time definitely flew by! My mom is actually coming out Wednesday for 10 days; so looking forward to seeing her.


----------



## Lindsay18

Hi all. Wow it's been quiet!!!
Michelle- omg when it rains it pours girl! I'm so sorry:( xoxo

How is everyone doing?! I miss talking to you all! Reiken is 5 1/2 months can you believe it. Goodness!!! We are actually putting our house on the market tomorrow. Super nervous and excited though!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Michelle the past few days have been so much better! Lonely very mild nausea at times and really not bad so I'm hoping it's over :) sorry about your pup and your moms SM :( hope this week is better for you!
Wanted to add sorry about your bil as well :( and going back to work stinks!


----------



## Stinas

Michelle - sorry...like Lindsay said..when it rains it pours. 

Lindsay - yay for putting your house up!! And for extended maternity leave!! Fun fun fun!!


----------



## Jenn76

Mo: I had that as well, kind of sounds like BH's. They started around 18 weeks for me and remained the rest of my pregnancy. I guess it's good to have them since they prep you for the real thing. 

Michelle: Wow so sorry to hear all your news. I saw the pic of your pup on FB so sad! I hate losing a pet they are so much a part of the family! I feel so bad for your family with your BIL's condition it is so hard seeing a loved one go through that especially so young. :hugs::hugs: 

Lindsay: Yeah for putting your house up!!! So exciting!! I hope for a quick sale. Are you looking for a bigger place? Maybe enough room for another kids room. :thumbup: Congrats on your first day of your extended leave! I agree the ability to stay home longer is priceless. 

Likkle: Wow how time flys! Congrats of feeling movement, that's the best feeling ever!! 

I agree it has been too quiet on here! I keep coming in to read up and no new posts. I hope this thread doesn't die off, I'd miss it! I like to look back on the first page and reminisce on all the success in here. I still want to see everyone get their BFP! 

My little ones are now 6 months! We just had our first Thanksgiving. It was I really nice time and I think they enjoyed being with all the family.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi everyone <3 I haven't posted anything because no one comes on anymore :-( I really miss you ladies <3


----------



## bubumaci

Hi :wave: I come on every day, but have nothing to tell - no baby, no bfp ...
Have started acupuncture (had one "pricking" session) and am drinking vile chinese medicinal tea (that I had to soak then boil then fill in bottles) every day ... hoping that that will also help. 1st November we are off to Florida and then once we are back, the following cycle, we are going for it again. But until then ... nothing to report :)


----------



## Jenn76

Bubu: Glad to see you on your way soon. Florida will be a nice break from all this TTC stuff. Surely your next cycle has to be your BFP. After all you have been through you deserve some good luck coming your way. 

Kathy: How are you? What's new??


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

BUBU....Florida is a place I would like to be in right now ...lol....thinking of going during Christmas this year...I usually go every year and I love it! 

Hi Jenn!!! How are those gorgeous babies doing <3 Nothing new on my end just waiting for the green light to start stimming...because of the placenta that was left over in my uterus I ended up getting an infection which I already treated and this Friday I have to do another endo biopsy to make sure that the infection is gone...once they say it's all good I get to start jabbing


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hi All. . . I am sorry not to have been on much. Between school and baking a baby, I am exhausted all the time. I am ready for bed super early but then as soon as I lay down my peanut gets super active and kicks me. It's such an amazing feeling I don't want to go to sleep because I just lay there enjoying it. Silly I'm sure but ah well. 

How are you all doing? I can't believe how big so may of the babies are getting! I LOVE seeing pics of them on fb. Makes me so happy!


----------



## Stinas

Kathy - I hope everything goes well and you can get the green light!!

Bubu - I'm jealous....I want to go to Florida too! You will be stimming as soon as you know it!! 

I think all our asses need to start updating here more often. Thanks. Lol

No news here. Feel like crap after eating. Just like blah....dh is getting a haircut at the mall and I'm sitting in the car....that's unheard of. Sick to tell you the truth lol 
Had some weird light aches/cramping twice today...I read its normal at this stage? Babies are growing a lot these last two weeks? Besides that I just want to sleep all the time....all the time except when it's actually time to go to sleep in bed...I'm up all night!!


----------



## azlissie

Hello everyone! I'm sorry I've been so bad about posting here - Dawson only takes short 20-40 minute naps during the day so I frantically rush around & try to get stuff done while he's asleep. Fortunately he makes up for it at night & usually sleeps at least 7-8 hours straight & he's actually had a couple nights where he slept 10.5 hours!!

Laurie I'm so happy that you're feeling movement!! That's the main thing I miss about being pregnant & I totally understand you not wanting to sleep through it. Have you thought of a name yet?

Stinas I'm sorry you don't feel that great. I definitely remember lots of twinges & cramps. Totally normal!

Bubu what did you think of the acupuncture session? That tea sounds awful - hopefully you won't have to drink it for long. 

Mo & Angie, how are you feeling? Any appts coming up?

Sekky any update?

Lindsay, Jenn, MrsC, Getting, Almost, Michelle - how are the babies? And how are the mommies?

Kathy I really hope the infection is gone so you can get started. Sending you positive vibes for Friday!

AFM, things are going great! Dawson is almost 4 months old, which is crazy, and Monday he weighed 9 lbs 12 ozs. His weight gain kind of slowed down so the dr had me start adding even more preemie formula to my breast milk to make it 24 cal/oz. his first surgery is scheduled for November 14th - I'm dreading it. 

Ladies who've had their LOs already - how long did it take for AF to come back? Still no sign of her here which is fine by me, but I'm worried that the longer it takes the more horrendous it will be :-(


----------



## bubumaci

Hi AZ!
Dawson is such a cutie! How long is the "recovery" after the first surgery? What exactly do they do? Will he be able to drink his milk right away?

The acupuncture session was interesting - in most the spots didn't like the jabbing in of the needles (especially the feet) but the sensation was gone pretty much right away, so I guess you just have to get over it. I am thinking that it + the chinese medicine are doing something, as I feel less tired - fresh pretty much every day I wake up (I never or rarely used to wake up feeling restless) - like I have more energy. And the medicine .. you get used to it, I am now in my third week of drinking it and am not finding it quite as vile any more. I am guessing that I will have to drink it for quite a bit longer, but I don't mind - as long as this all gets me to where I want to be, I will do pretty much anything!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Thank you AZ <3 Dawson is absolutely gorgeous...Love his little face!!

BUBU I say prayers for you all the time....this time will be your time <3 

Stinas...MO...Bomo...how are you ladies feeling?

Hey Lindsay <3 

MrsC...Jenn...and anyone I missed (sorry) hope all is well <3


----------



## Stinas

Az - he is a real cutie!! I'm curious about the surgery as well. 

Bubu - if you feel that stuff is working...keep it up!!!! When do you start your next cycle exactly? 

Kathy - I feel good. Last night I pretty much didn't sleep at all...no clue why. Growing pains? Who knows. 
When is your next cycle??


----------



## MoBaby

Hey Kathy... Feeling okay :) wish 24 wks would get here so I could feel a little less anxiety :) good to hear from you.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

aww thank you MO <3 I truly miss when no one writes on the board! Im glad you doing well <3 I know all to well about that anxiety feeling...I hate it! Can't wait to see new pics of the LO...when is your next scan? 

Stinas...According to the letter I received from RMA if all goes well tomorrow, I should start stimming around the 25th...could be sooner or later than that day...I just finshed making all of my payments for this cycle including the PGD testing..(so I am in the clear with everything as far as paperwork)..only thing holding me back are the test results I need ...just waiting for tomorrow to come and go! hehehehe.... Sorry you didn't get much sleep last night <3 Maybe tonight will be better!!


----------



## bubumaci

@ Stinas, don't know exactly - ever since my April transfer, my cycles have been really crazy ... I went two months without a period then and then had two within two weeks (my acupuncturist thinks, based on my temping, that I was pregnant that try as well, just had a late implantation) ... now, instead of ovulating around the 13-15th CD, it is 21st, 22nd - and my cycles are that much longer too. Basically, I expect to ovulate during our vacation - so endo-biopsy will be once we are back and then when the next cycle starts, I start stimming on day 3 ... whenever that will be - probably end of November.


----------



## MoBaby

Scan isn't until oct 29th :( I start getting cervical lengths also then b/c of my preterm labor risk.


----------



## Lindsay18

Hey!!! 
Bubu- so glad to hear from you! Hope Florida is amazing!

Hey Kathy and Stinas!! Miss you guys!!!

Az- so glad to hear Dawson is doing well! I bet you're so nervous about the surgery. At least he is so young there will be no memory of it. We are all here for you girl!!!

Jenn- so glad you enjoyed your family time! Can't believe it's been 6 months already! Reiken is right behind them!

BOMO- don't be ridiculous!!! You enjoy EVERY KICK he has to give you! I miss that so much!

Reiken is doing well. 2 teeth are working their way in right now. They don't seem to be bothering him too bad, but I think he has an ear infection so taking him to the dr tomorrow. Gave him some Tylenol in hopes of a good night for the little guy. All he wants is me me me lol. DH just doesn't cut it for him. Poor DH lol takes it personally. Haha. 

The house is officially on the market!!! Very exciting but nerve wracking at the same time!


----------



## azlissie

The way the plastic surgeon makes it sound, the recovery shouldn't be too rough - I hope he's not just trying to make me feel better. He says Dawson will be able to start using his bottle again right away & they won't let him leave the hospital until he's feeding well. The stitches on his lip will be coated in something so he can't catch them on stuff or pull them out. They'll put stents in his nostrils to help the shape & I think he said those stay in either one week or two. My mom asked the dr how much time she should take off work to help us out & he said a week should be plenty. The scar will be noticeable for about 18 months as it heals & then it will fade. His gum line & palate won't be dealt with during this first surgery but I guess reattaching the muscle that goes around the top lip will start pulling the palate & gums closer together. The dr makes it seem like this is just no big deal so hopefully it will go well & Dawson will recover quickly. 

I think I'm going to take him to a portrait studio right before the surgery to get some really nice pics. I don't have any professional photos & I want to have some of his sweet face, plus when he gets older I don't want him to feel like I was embarrassed by his cleft & didn't want to get professional pics taken.


----------



## Stinas

Kathy & BUBU - I am excited for you guys to start again!!!

az - I think thats a great idea!!! 

Lindsay - Hope your house sells soon!!! Yay for teeth!

Today was my last estrogen pill!! Woohoo! That makes it 70 days on it! Tom is my last PIO shot!!! Super exciting!!! 62 days of PIO! My ass cant wait to stop! I think i might indulge in something good tom!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

So today's biopsy was a B****!!!!! WOW was that sucker painful!! The first time ever that I felt it that way! I saw the stars and moon! They didn't let me leave for a good 10 minutes to make sure that I was ok. They had the nurse come in to offer me some juice but I told her I'm not dizzy I'm just in some pain...lol... Then she looked and noticed that the original catherter she placed out for the DR to use was not used, and then went on to confirm she used the thicker one! well no wonder that hurt!! The doctor asked me what was wrong during the procedure and I basically told her well I think "she" is just tired of being poked! to which she had a good laugh at! hehehehehe...Other than that now praying for a perfect result so I can move on with the jabbing  

How is everyone doing? It's a gorgeous day out over here in Wayne, NJ <3


----------



## Stinas

Kathy - aww sorry it hurt!! Blahh yeah after a while you vajajay does get sick of people poking her...and not in a good way lol 
I didn't know you were in Wayne!!! We are 20min away from each other! 
I would say its a nice day out too but I'm still rolling around in bed lol getting up now to do last PIO !!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Are we really just 20 minutes away from each other? We should meet up for lunch when you feel up to it! 

NICE!!!! I wish I was in bed!!!! I'm so sleepy today. The last PIO...just saying that brings me smiles! hehehehehe...congrats!


----------



## MoBaby

Sorry prayin about your experience today! Hope you are feeling better!

Yay stinas for last pio!!! What a relief :)


----------



## Stinas

Yeah Kathy. I'm in Bergen County. I live a few min from the Garden State Plaza mall. 
We are super close.


----------



## CDysart

Hi everyone I hope all is well. I'm starting to get excited, my FET is Wednesday and I'm officially taking everything prescribed which makes it feel real! I had an appointment on Thursday to check my lining and hormone levels and my lining was 1.1 at that point and my RE said my hormone levels are where we want them. I was pleasantly surprised to find out my ovaries had no cysts and we're not as prominent as they used to be! We did find one fibroid but I was told it is very small and located in a part of my uterus that the embryo wouldn't implant so not to worry about it at all. The doctor I saw Thursday said it would be good for me to take a baby aspirin a day, anyone else take baby aspirin?


----------



## honeycheeks

Hi everyone, I havent been on here for a while.
I have been in bed most of the time. The OHSS doesnt allow me to get out of bed much. It sucks, but as long as I am in bed, it doesn't get too bad. DH does all the cooking and everything else around the house. He has been super sweet though I feel guilty of not being able to do my part.

Other than OHSS, I am hungry all the time. Morning sickness isn't too bad if I dont allow myself to get hungry. So I have been eating tiny meals all through the day. But I am still fatigued and sleep a lot in the day. On the days I am involved in very light activity, I get severe back pain like a sprain, it is always at the same point. At the last appointment, I was told its the uterus pressing down on my spine or whatever. So I get nervous when that pain gets worse that it might hurt the baby. I cant stand for more than 15 minutes, so I have been tied down at home all the time. I would like to go out and do some shopping :dohh: My bras are getting snug and I need some maternity jeans already , thanks to OHSS. And I am scatter brained. I already cant remember what I had intended to post on here :haha:

Will do personals later and will do some catching up on this thread now.


----------



## Stinas

Cd - I take baby Asprin daily and will continue throught pregnancy. I take the Bayer 81mg Low Dose one. 

Honey - sorry the OHSS is still around but super glad to hear so is your peanut!!! When will OHSS go away?


----------



## CDysart

Stinks - I read that OHSS symptoms can last up to 10 weeks if pregnant. The pregnancy prolongs the OHSS. If not pregnant than will most likely resolve when period starts. Also congrats on finishing your PIO shots!:happydance:

Honey - I'm sorry your not feeling great but luckily you should start feeling better in the upcoming weeks, then you can get out and shop!:mail:

Lindsay - Good luck with the selling of your house I hope it is a pleasant and easy experience and you can move on to your next home, such exciting times for you!:happydance::wohoo:

AzLissie - I'm keeping you and your sweet little boy in my prayers that all goes well with surgeries and you all are able to breeze past each one. I think having pictures done before is a beautiful idea but I don't think Dawson will ever think you were embarrassed because I have a sneaky suspicioun that he will always know that he was loved unconditionally and with your whole heart.<3

Prayin - I hope everything looks perfect and you get to start jabbing right away! Waiting is so hard because it's not something you can put on a shelf and come back to when it's time, it's always in your mind. Keeping my fingers crossed and saying an extra prayer.[-o&lt;

Bubu - I'm excited for you to get started, you get that fresh feeling of hope again and it's a great feeling. I hope this is your time and that hope turns into crazy joy!:laugh2:

MoBaby - Can't wait to hear a new update from you, I was so very excited when you found out you were pregnant and love to follow your progress because it's so exciting and gives me such hope for the future!:hug:

I'm sorry if I missed anyone, you are all such wonderful ladies and I always look forward to hearing how your journeys are going. 

As for me I'm super stoked about Wednesday, it kind of feels like a holiday is coming!:wohoo: I'm praying that these embryos or embryo sticks with me and we are celebrating in 9 months!! We are putting back two blasts but if I had my way we would probably stick in 3 blasts however my clinic will not let me do that because of my age and I had pretty good egg quality. I'm 32 but they don't allow more than two (they prefer one) until 35 or older and then it still depends on quality and other factors. Have a good evening!


----------



## CDysart

Oh my gosh STINAS I'm sorry my auto correct is always changing things and I didn't catch it!


----------



## Stinas

CD - lol its ok. I would stick to two as well. This cycle I wanted to do 3 and my re talked me out of it. THANK GOD because both did stick and one even split...so we did have 3 in there at one point...sac was empty, but still.


----------



## bubumaci

*lol* CD ... now that is one crazy auto-correct there on Stinas' name :)

I am also looking forward to starting again after our vacation - although some part of me is also starting to be a bit apprehensive, as I am becoming more and more used to failure :( I don't mind the stimming (although I hate needles / am a needle-a-phobe) and I absolutely loathe the ER ... The last two times, by the time I got to ER, I was feeling pretty sore in my ovaries - so I was just looking forward to getting the eggies taken out *lol* I am trying to stay positive-minded - but with the year and losses I've had ... I don't know if I could cope with the disappointment. I do believe deep down, that we will have our baby ... and that I deserve to get some good news this year, after all the bad - but Karma doesn't always work that way. I guess I'm just scared of it not working again. :(

Fingers crossed for you on Wednesday - do you know how many you are likely to retrieve? I really hope that your embies develop nicely, so that you have two blasts to put back in :)


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi Ladies <3 Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend.

This time around waiting for these test results to come back is as bad as my TWW!! My anxiety is at an all time high...ugghhhh...trying to just let it be and forget but realized it's dam hard! lol...Anyone going to Halloween parties this weekend or next?


----------



## Stinas

bubu - Im excited for you to start!! You got a step closer last time...this time will be it!

Kathy - waiting for results sucks!!! No halloween parties here. Not much of a halloween person....Christmas is my favorite holiday. 


So what do you ladies think. RE said no dying hair until 12w....OB said it has not been proven to to harm baby, but most people wait until 12w. So I decided whatever I will wait. So I have waited. Somehow magically I got this sat off....shocker, yes I know....so I said what the heck, let me see if she has availability....she did so I booked it. I will be 12w1d ...my mom said its pushing it/cutting it close. Im still over 12w and I will be able to see my lo's the day before, so if everything is fine, I dont see what the harm is. 
What do you think?


----------



## MoBaby

You'll be fine. Highlights are even better than color.


----------



## Stinas

Mo im doing both. My hair is pretty much black, so I do roots and foils.


----------



## MoBaby

I think it's okay. I went at 15 weeks b/c I couldn't get an appt but I would have totally gone at 12 or if you just got foils this time and then back to your normal thing the next time?


----------



## Stinas

I have a wedding in cali Nov 15, so I just want/need to do it all and call it a day. Its pretty bad....this is the longest I have pretty much ever gone. I feel gross lol


----------



## MoBaby

thats how i was until i went at 14 or 15 weeks... i cant remember lol. i had an appt at 7 wks but dh said not to go then i canceled then finally got to rescheduling...it had been 5 months since I had my highlights. Luckily I have dark blonde hair naturally so it kinda of blends with the lighter blonde highlights but I felt like it looked horrible!


----------



## Stinas

lol DH was threatening me if I went. Too many people scared me, so I decided to wait....but now it is time! These roots are seriously killer. Someone pointed it out to me at work and asked me if I was ok since I havent gone lol


----------



## MoBaby

does work not know about babies yet?


----------



## Stinas

No...only a couple people know. We are not saying anything until after our scan. We are telling family at work after scan and others after 13w. 
I am kind of enjoying it as a secret. As weird as that may sound. 
Like that friend of mine that pissed me off before my D&C ....I really don't want to tell her at all.


----------



## Lindsay18

Hey girls!!! 
Stinas- just freaking get your hair done!!! Lol you know how I feel about that. I did hahah!

How is everyone doing? Can't believe it, but Reiken will be 6 months tomorrow :( where has the time gone?!!! So crazy to think about!
For those of you that aren't on fb, we went pumpkin/apple picking the other day. Can't believe how big he looks! Lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## GettingBroody

Hey girls!

I've been reading and running recently I'm afraid but just had to break my silence to say - What's going on with the new BnB look?! Are they trying to jump onto the ios7 bandwagon?! Not sure I like it - it's a bit too white and glarey!

Bubu & Prayin - I'm excited for ye to be getting started again! It has to be time for some good luck to be coming both your ways :hugs: & :dust:

Cd - :dust: for you too!! Good luck! Keep us posted!

Lindsay - can't believe how big Reikin is getting!! :shock: He's so cute!

To all the pg ladies - how are ye doing?! Enjoy the bump and every little kick - I still miss mine sometimes!!

Not much news here. We had some follow up apts in the hospital recently and they were all really pleased with Fia's progress. :thumbup: Going through a bit of sleep regression at the moment which isn't so good. We end up co-sleeping most nights - whatever works to get us the most sleep!! Hopefully it's just a phase and things will be back to normal soon...


----------



## bubumaci

lol @ getting - I was wondering that too (wasn't sure, if it was a general B&B makeover, or if it was just my browser going crazy) :) Everything is just so huge!


----------



## GettingBroody

Good news - you can switch back to the old look!!! Go to User CP > Edit Options > Scroll all the way down and you'll find Forum Skin. My poor eyes are very glad to be rid of the white!! :thumbup:


----------



## Stinas

Lol Lindsay. Don't worry. I got a nice and early apt on sat. No one can say anything..they said 12w I will be 12w1d. So take them apples!! I really don't think it matters either, but the fact that I did it last time and all these nurses telling me no...figured I would wait this time. But the wait is over. Lol
I can't believe your little guy is 6 months and my stupid ass has yet to come there!!! WTF is wrong with me?!!! I'm a horrible friend sorry. I guess I got all caught up in my FET. Promise I will make it there before you go back to work!!!

I agree on the white....not much of a fan. 

Getting - glad fia is going well!!! Hope she gets back into a sleep routine soon.

Just left my re office for the last time ever. Bittersweet. Happy I got to see my doc and my favorite nurses.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi everyone <3

Stinas I was lauging because I just did my hair on Sunday...and my husband asked me what am I going to do when I'm pregnant...I said the same thing you see me doing now...duhhh! hehehehehe... You have to post pics once you get your scan! so excited!!! 

Getting....Happy to hear Fia is doing well <3 

Lindsay...little man is gorgeous and such a big boy now! 

Mo..Bubu..how are you ladies feeling? Bubu you must be excited that your vacation is coming up <3


----------



## Stinas

Kathy - it's sooo bad that my grandpa just told me "oh you haven't done your hair huh" lol mind you he can't even see good!! Lol then he giggled. Sounded funnier in a different language but still lol


----------



## MoBaby

hi im good waiting for my ob appt next tuesday...been having som uterine tightening/pressure for the past few weeks..no pain or anything but I am wondering what it is. I was going to go in early but its not any worse so I will wait until appt. Other than that not much going on here :)


----------



## Mamali

OMG!!! its been ages! am so sorry ladies! hope u are all doing great?

Stinas, Mobaby and Honey congrats on ur bfps :happydance:. Mo that sounds a bit like braxton hicks contractions!

Angie and BOMO how are u doing? Angie i can see ur bump growing quite big from pictures on facebook. You got me craving for doughnuts :haha:

Kathy and Bubu wish u all the best starting again, enjoy ur vacation Bubu!

Lindsay, Mrs, Jenn, Az how are the little ones doing?

Anyone i missed :hugs::flower:


----------



## bubumaci

Hey Kathy :) Doing OK. We are dog-sitting for some friends while they are on vacation. Muffin came over Monday night and we have him until Wednesday morning next week. He is such a funny little guy! He is being very good and it is a pleasure having him! And it gets me out for two hours of walking every day - in the mornings I go with him and when DH comes home, we go out with him again. During the day, the terrace doors are open, so he can go out in the garden if he wants - but he prefers staying near me :)
He is absolutely gorgeous, a flat-coated retriever, chocolate brown.

Other than that, had my second lot of acupuncture yesterday. And she things I should get my thyroid checked by a specialist. My levels are "normal" and they are not at a level when the clinic starts worrying - they worry from TSH 2,3 onwards. I have 2,1. But she says that when trying to have children, it is preferable to have around 1,8 or lower. I have just read up on it a bit and several sources confirm that where levels are over 2, miscarriages are not uncommon. I know a few of you are on thyroid medication, so you will probably know a lot more about this.
So next Tuesday I have an appointment and if the specialist determines that I should take medication, I will be able to start right away before we go on vacation. So that's great.
Also - and we might do this too - she recommended going to another specialist to get the immunology checked out. Normally, when your body detects a "foreign" object, it fights it / rejects it. The only exception to this rule is in pregnancy - where it is essential for the body to recognise the embryo as foreign, so that it protects it and supports the pregnancy. It can happen, when the information carried in the cells of the man and woman are too similar, that the body doesn't recognise the embryo as "foreign" and doesn't protect the embryo. She suggested that we get tested to see whether DH and I are perhaps too similar.
The reason for this - I showed her all my blood tests after all the tries we have had. Only one was where the values were high enough (the last try) that the clinic said we might have a successful implantation / pregnancy.
My first try HCG was 4,9 (they say + from 5) and another try was 2,3 ... she says that each of these plus the last one (at 7,1) were all faintly positive and you only get levels of HCG like this in your blood, when an embryo has hatched and started trying to implant. (Funnily enough I remember the first try and being convinced that I could feel implantation!! I was devastated when the numbers were so close). She said that they had cases where the first blood test was as low as 3,something and it ended up being a healthy baby.
So - anyway - she suggested that we get tested on this front as well. If it happens that we are so similar, then they would take DHs blood and more or less "immunise" me with it, so that I start developing antibodies. That way, when an embryo comes along, my body would recognise it as being "different" and that would potentially further support implantation + pregnancy.

I said that we could try to make an appointment, but for the time being I think we are doing enough, with the new protocol (which was so much more successful this last time around), with the chinese medicine, the acupuncture and if I do start treating my thyroid - having also had the inflammation when I got pregnant in August, with my gallbladder and that being out of the way, I am hopeful that we are doing enough.

We can always still go down the road of immunisation, if all else fails. Apparently, it takes forever to get an appointment there anyway, so I will make one and hope that we won't need to go ;)

Somehow it is weird that she is confirming that the other times, when I felt that it had worked, that I was right - it just didn't develop :(

Hi Mamali - nice to see you again :wave: hope you're doing well!


----------



## GettingBroody

Bubu - wow, your acupuncturist sounds very thorough and like she really knows her stuff :thumbup: I have no experience of thyroid issues personally but a friend of a friend got pg with twins through ivf but sadly lost both. She decided to take a short break from ivf and in the meantime she went on medication for her thyroid. A few months after losing the twins she had a natural bfp and is due really soon....


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Stinas...that is too funny! <3

Mo...maybe it's just baby making more room....hehehehe...he has decided he needs more space so he is pushing everything out.... <3 

Bubu...I like the fact that they have other things in mind and are looking positive towards getting you your foever baby...no doubt in my mind that you will have your BFP this time around <3

Hi Mamali!


----------



## bubumaci

Well, she actually changed jobs - she used to be a gynaecologist and in fact used to work at the fertility clinic that I am now at (also did lots of research etc.) - so she knows the people we are being treated by, knows their protocols and is pretty up-to-date on the subject :)


----------



## CDysart

So I had two hatched blasts thawed and they looked beautiful. They both survived and are back on board where they belong! Everything went very smoothly and can't wait for my beta in 10 days :happydance: hope all is well with all of you ladies!


----------



## MoBaby

good luck cd!


----------



## azlissie

Sounds great CD!! Best of luck


----------



## Lindsay18

Yay CD!!!! Congratulations!!!

Stinas and Kathy- I want to see your faces soon!!!! Miss you both!


----------



## Stinas

bubu - that sounds like an amazing acupuncturist!!!

CD - Yay for being PUPO!!


----------



## bubumaci

Congrats on being PUPO with such perfect embies, CD! FXd for your Beta in 10 days :)

:dust:


----------



## GettingBroody

Cd - congrats on being PUPO with twins!!! :dance: Have you any early testing planned?! :winkwink: Although, that's a nice early beta you're getting so not too long to wait at least... Snuggle in, little embabies!!! :D


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Congrats on being PUPO CD....

Lindsay <3 I can do Sunday if you don't have any plans this weekend :0) 

Getting...Post a pic of Fia! I want to see her sweet face <3


----------



## GettingBroody

Just a quick post - saw these articles on another forum about winter coats and car seats - very interesting...

https://www.consumerreports.org/cro...ts-keeping-your-child-safe-and-warm/index.htm

https://thestir.cafemom.com/baby/149235/the_important_winter_car_seat

Praying - Will do!


----------



## Mamali

Congrats on being PUPO CD, wish u all the best.

Getting how is little miss Fia doing?

Hello everyone :flower:


----------



## Stinas

12w scan went great!!! Got some amazing 4d pics!!! Will update later. Off to dye my hair!! FINALLYYYY AHHHHHH


----------



## GettingBroody

Yay!! Congrats! :D


----------



## MoBaby

I'm so glad stinas! Congrats! Can't wait for pics :)


----------



## Stinas

Here are my twinkies!!! More info and pics in my journal!
[URL=https://s48.photobucket.com/user/StinasEmail/media/IMG_4291_zps77d0fd10.jpg.html][IMG]https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f241/StinasEmail/IMG_4291_zps77d0fd10.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Stinas said:


> Here are my twinkies!!! More info and pics in my journal!
> [URL=https://s48.photobucket.com/user/StinasEmail/media/IMG_4291_zps77d0fd10.jpg.html][IMG]https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f241/StinasEmail/IMG_4291_zps77d0fd10.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

<3 Beautiful


----------



## Mamali

Congrats Stinas! The pix is beautiful, u must be over the moon!


----------



## GettingBroody

Fantastic photo! :D


----------



## Stinas

Thanks ladies. I wish she told me what they are. In all pics baby a has a little nub. Either way I'm convinced its a boy and baby b is a girl


----------



## CDysart

STINAS - your twinkles are gorgeous already! I agree with you about baby a being definitely a boy!!

Mamali - Thank you!


So I am going a little crazy in my tww and have had a few symptoms that I had the first time I got pregnant like being a little crampy, blowing my nose and having blood present the last two mornings, brushing my teeth and having some bleeding(only yesterday) but I am really hungry which didn't happen last time I mean starving and am having dreams. Also I've been waking up to pee really bad. I decided to see if I would get any kind of positive ( I know it's crazy as I'm just today 5dp5dt) but I used a FRER this morning with smu and I saw an extremely faint line so I got really excited but when I went to the bathroom later in the morning and I looked at it again it seemed like it almost disappeared but if I held it up to the light could definitely see it. I will wait a few days to test again but I'm a POAS addict and couldn't wait any longer. Anyone had anything like this happen? I feel like in my heart I know I'm pregnant but don't want to let myself get disappointed.


----------



## CDysart

Update - I took another FRER as I couldn't stand not knowing if I was for sure about that line and as of right know BFP! It was light but definitely there and darker than this mornings test! I am super (but cautiously) excited!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

CDysart said:


> STINAS - your twinkles are gorgeous already! I agree with you about baby a being definitely a boy!!
> 
> Mamali - Thank you!
> 
> 
> So I am going a little crazy in my tww and have had a few symptoms that I had the first time I got pregnant like being a little crampy, blowing my nose and having blood present the last two mornings, brushing my teeth and having some bleeding(only yesterday) but I am really hungry which didn't happen last time I mean starving and am having dreams. Also I've been waking up to pee really bad. I decided to see if I would get any kind of positive ( I know it's crazy as I'm just today 5dp5dt) but I used a FRER this morning with smu and I saw an extremely faint line so I got really excited but when I went to the bathroom later in the morning and I looked at it again it seemed like it almost disappeared but if I held it up to the light could definitely see it. I will wait a few days to test again but I'm a POAS addict and couldn't wait any longer. Anyone had anything like this happen? I feel like in my heart I know I'm pregnant but don't want to let myself get disappointed.

I have everything crossed for you CD :hugs:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

CDysart said:


> Update - I took another FRER as I couldn't stand not knowing if I was for sure about that line and as of right know BFP! It was light but definitely there and darker than this mornings test! I am super (but cautiously) excited!

CONGRATS!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Stinas

CD - :happydance: I got my BFP 5dp5dt!! Yay!!! Save your next FRER for FMU tom! Once I saw one line I would test daily lol


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats!! I got my bfp early also!


----------



## GettingBroody

Congrats CD!!! :wohoo: Looking forward to tomorrow's test!!! :D


----------



## CDysart

I took another FRER this morning with smu (had to get the test on my way to work and couldn't hold it for fmu) it was darker definitely BFP :happydance: but I got the pack where there is the line test and then a digital so awhile later I took the digital and it took forever to come back with an answer and it said no :wacko: but I'm clearly looking at a BFP although it could be darker it is still very much there. Any ideas why the digital said no?


----------



## bubumaci

First of all, congrats on your BFP CD :)
If I remember right, you are only 5dp5dt? The digital pregnancy tests are far less sensitive than the FRERs you have been using - so it is quite possible to get the positive pregnancy test on the FRER, but for the Digi not to show you the right answer yet. A few more days, and that should be screaming "pregnant 1-2" at you too :)


----------



## MoBaby

I agree with bubu! Give it a couple days for the digi. Do you have pics of the other tests? :)


----------



## CDysart

Here is a pic of today's test the others got tossed as I did them at work.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 19


----------



## CDysart

It doesn't photograph well but it's a little darker in person.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## MoBaby

Id say thats positive also! Just wait a couple days for the digital. I like line test much better than digis though :)

Update from todays scan: All went great!! Baby was perfect :) No issues. Cervical length was fine and no signs of PTL. Yay! I go back in 4 weeks!! I get an ultrasound every visit now so thats nice that I get to see baby often!! :)


----------



## CDysart

I'm not sure if this is any better, the other two look like there's nothing.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Stinas

CD - I see lines!! yayyy!!! I agree with the other girls....dont bother with using the digital for a couple more days. I have twins and mine came up I think 7dp5dt...maybe even 8dpt....cant remember. I personally like to see the lines get darker. 

Mo - Yayy for a nice scan!!! Love them! 

BUBU - How are you?!

Saw the high risk docs today. Loved her....plus she let me do another scan...totally her idea! Love it!!! I got a cool tech who guessed the genders.....Looks like Baby A is a GIRL! and Baby B a BOY! Opposite of what I thought, but still exciting. She says shes usually always right! lol We shall see! I go back Nov. 13 for cervical check, hopefully they can see a bit better then.


----------



## bubumaci

Wondering how your lines are today CD :) Looking good!!

Mo - what a cutiepie!

Me - I am sad that we are giving Muffin - who we have been doggie-sitting for 9 days - back today. He is such a character and I have loved having him here. The mornings are especially funny, when he so excited and beside himself that we are getting up, he has to take his blanket in his mouth to try to curb his excitement :) When working, he has laid down either under my desk or next to my chair - ever so often, when he wants more attention, he'll bump my arm with his nose. I am in love <3 ... well, he is not far away if I want to see him. I grew up with a dog and had my own 10 years ago ... If I were permanently working at home (or if we had a "mini") then we would get a dog. While we both go to the office and we can't take dogs, it's just not fair on the doggie :( But this experience has just strengthened my desire to have a dog again!

Other news, DH went to see my acupuncturist yesterday, first consultation was 1,25 hours. He gets to drink my chinese medicine tea too and will also be getting acupuncture - since we fly out day after tomorrow, that won't start until we get back from vacation. Looking at my cycle at the moment, I am guessing that it will be end of November-ish when we get started again

I saw the thyroid specialist yesterday - ultrasound showed everything looking perfect - just waiting on my bloods. She has already given me the prescription (since I wanted to be able to start right away before vacation, if I need to take something) and will e-Mail me a) if I need to get the medication and b) how much I need to take, if I need to. Everything in normal ranges for a healthy person - but should probably be lower to improve follicle development / pregnancy chances. We shall see.

@ Stinas - when do you get to hear the genders with certainty?


----------



## michelle01

Congrats Stinas!!! So exciting .... A boy and a girl  how are you feeling?? Your pic of the babies is amazing!!!

Mo - loved your scan pic ;) hope all is going good!!

CD - congrats!!!

Kathy - how are you doing??

Bubu - enjoy your vacation!!

Both Tyler and I have been fighting bronchitis this last week; it's been awful. And back to work Monday :( these past 12 weeks went waaaaay to fast!!


----------



## Stinas

Bubu - awww. I miss having a dog sometimes too. They are constant work .. Granted so is a baby, but the baby can pretty much come anywhere with you lol. Maybe when the twinkies are older we can get a little dog. 

We should find sex out for sure next month. I go for scan Nov 13 just shy of 15w, nov 20, and nov 29 all scans. Anatomy scan is Dec 20.


----------



## GettingBroody

I can see those lines CD!!! :D I agree with the others - too early for a digi but you're definitely pg!! :thumbup:

Bubu - I have the perfect solution to your doggie dilemma - get two so they can keep each other company!!!! :D When do you get the results from the thyroid tests?

Mo - delighted all went well! And yay for no signs of PTL... Fx'd it stays that way! That's great that you'll get so many scans! Will you be able to fit all the apts in around work or will you need to get lots of time off?

Stinas - aw, a boy and a girl! Looking forward to hearing the official verdict! You've a lot of scans coming up too! Enjoy!

Michelle - :hugs: Sorry ye've been sick, how are ye both now? And more :hugs: for going back to work - where will Dylan go when you're working?


----------



## bubumaci

Getting - hmmm - in theory, not a bad idea :)
Actually, my results weren't bad. But I still get to take half a tablet every day, to try and push the TSH down even more (was 1,7 in yesterday's blood test - but other things tested were low as well, so she feels I should take the Thyroxin).


----------



## CDysart

This puts me in such a happy place!!! All I can think about is the word Pregant!!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## CDysart

*Pregnant*


----------



## Mamali

Congrats CD :happydance:


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

michelle01 said:


> Congrats Stinas!!! So exciting .... A boy and a girl  how are you feeling?? Your pic of the babies is amazing!!!
> 
> Mo - loved your scan pic ;) hope all is going good!!
> 
> CD - congrats!!!
> 
> Kathy - how are you doing??
> 
> Bubu - enjoy your vacation!!
> 
> Both Tyler and I have been fighting bronchitis this last week; it's been awful. And back to work Monday :( these past 12 weeks went waaaaay to fast!!

Hi Michelle....I hope you guys get better soon <3 I was delayed yet again because I still have the infection...so now Im doing the antibiotics for two weeks and have my biopsy on Nov 8th...don't think I could take another set back...Im drained with all that is going on..I just can't catch a break.. Hopefully this is it and I can move forward...hate to sound negative but I just don't have the same level of confidence that I had ...

Mo....awesome pic....

Stinas...that's some exciting news  

Congrats again CD

hi Bubu!! 

Lindsay <3

hi everybody<3


----------



## MrsC8776

Hi Ladies! :hi: I suck at keeping up in here now and I'm so sorry. I do try to read when I can. 

CD~ Congrats on your bfp!! :happy dance:

Kathy~ I'm so sorry to hear that you have to wait a little longer. Hopefully once these meds are done everything will be cleared up and you can get started. :hugs:

Bubu~ I hope you have a great trip. Not much longer until you are starting! 

Stinas~ Congrats on a girl and a boy!! Thats so exciting! 

Mo~ Such a great scan pic! 

Az~ I know Dawson's surgery is coming up soon. Just wanted to say that I'm thinking about you guys. :hugs:

AFM~ The girls are doing good. Sleeping like crap but doing good. We wake up once or twice a night still. Ava is usually up around 1, then Emma is up at 4, Ava back up at 6 and then we are up for the day at 630 or 7. :wacko: To say I'm not looking forward to the time change would be an understatement!! Emma is crawling all over the place and Ava is still doing her belly flop/crawl. :) She still isn't sitting up yet. I'm hoping she will soon though. Other than that I don't think there is really anything new going on. Hubby is back at work so I'm back on my own until December. 

I hope you all are doing well and I'm sorry if I missed any updates. :flower:


----------



## Jenn76

:happydance: Congrats CD!!!!!!! Good luck at your beta, I hope you get a high number. When will you have your first scan? Are you hoping for twins?

Stinas: Beautiful pics! FX the tech is right and you get your million dollar family. Did you spill the beans yet? Glad you like your new doctor. 

Kathy: Sorry to hear your infection isn't gone yet. Hopefully the antibiotics work fast and you have no more delays. I know how frustrating delays can be but you have to trust tha you RE is doing what I best to give you your BFP. :hugs:

Bubu: Doggy Daycare!! My dogs loved going there and would come home exhausted from playing all day. We also have three dogs to keep each other company. I love being a dog owner, they are so rewarding. I love coming home to them. Also my babies love the dogs. Hope you have a great vacation. 

Azlissie: Dawson is so adorable. I love all your FB updates. I think it is a great idea to get some professional pics done. It sounds like he is in good hands for his surgery. I'm glad to hear the recovery won't be that bad. I wish we could all be there for you in the waiting room, I know how stressful that day will be. 

Michelle: Sorry to hear you are going back to work so soon. I hope your feeling better. 

Mobaby: Love the new baby pic, and your adorable bump! 

Lindsay: Happy 6 months to Reiken! He's so adorable, I love seeing your FB updates too! Good luck with the house.

Broody: We need an updated Fia pic! I keep checking FB but I haven't seen a recent pic. Glad to hear she is doing well. 

MrsC: Love, love, love the family pics!!! Sorry hubby is gone again. 

Sorry if I missed anyone, I'm way behind on here. Babies are doing great, very energetic and happy.


----------



## azlissie

Hello everyone! I'm so sorry that I've gotten so bad about updating in here but Dawson is a pretty high maintenance little guy & I don't have a lot of downtime. 

CD, huge congrats! I love seeing the lines get darker on the tests but nothing beats a digi. Can't wait to hear your beta!

MrsC, I'm sorry your DH had to leave again - I hope it's calmer this time. Your family photos are gorgeous!! You all look so happy & loving. How does DH react when people say the girls look just like him?

Michelle, I'm sorry you & Tyler have been sick. I'm sure that makes it hard to have the energy to take care of Dylan. That stinks that you have to go back to work - I am dreading that. 

Mo, great pic! I'm glad to hear your scan went so well. I can't believe you're halfway already!

Stinas, beautiful pics of your twinkies! That would be fun to have one of each. Any ideas for names yet?

Laurie & Angie, how are you guys doing? Are you feeling your little guys moving around a lot?

Jenn, I loved the video you posted the other day of lo blowing raspberries! So cute. Is your DH stepping up more at all? Thanks for the moral support - I wish you guys could wait with me too!

Lindsay, I can't believe Reiken is 6 months old already! He's so cute & looks super smart in your fb pics. You might have your hands full when he gets older!

Getting, I second the request for an updated pic of Fia! How's she doing?

Hello to everyone else!

AFM, those of you who are on fb know about Dawson's scare last week. It was horrible - Thursday morning after his first feeding he started having these weird episodes where he would throw his arms out wide, get really stiff & his eyes would roll back in his head. It would last a few seconds & then he would come out of it & start crying. I took him to the pediatrician & it happened probably 20 times in less than an hour. His dr thought it was seizures so he sent me to the hospital right away. They did an EEG, which required gluing 27 electrodes into his head & then monitoring him for about 18 hours. They also did an MRI which he had to be sedated for, so he couldn't eat anything for 4 hours before. The MRI lab was running late & then the test took quite awhile, so the poor little guy didn't have anything to eat from 9am til 5pm. But the tests came back normal - he didn't have any more episodes once we got to the hospital of course - so they're not sure what was going on. The only thing they can figure is maybe he had a bad case of reflux & his nervous system just went haywire. He's started taking reflux meds & all I can do is just wait to see if it happens again. It was such a terrifying ordeal but my little guy handled it like a champ, which makes me hope things will go well with his lip surgery November 14th. I swear this baby is waaaay more stressful than I ever imagined!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## GettingBroody

Cd - I thought we told you to put away the digis for another few days!:haha: Huge congrats!!! Have ye told anyone yet?

Mamali - :hi: Can't believe you're 32 weeks already! How are you feeling?

Prayin - So sorry to hear you've had another set back :hugs: I hope the antibiotics do their job soon and you can get started soon. I know it's easier said than done but try and stay positive! :dust:

Az - what date is Dawson's surgery again? Hope it all goes exactly as planned. Will he have to stay in overnight? How are you feeling about it now? :hugs: Edit - cross post!! Somehow missed that info in FB... You poor thing - that must've been so scary. So glad Dawson's ok & that the tests came back clear. Hopefully it was a once-off and will never happen again :hugs:

MrsC - great to hear the girls are doing so well! Hope the time flies and DH is home again before you know it!

Jenn - Fia loves our dogs too! I know, I'm rubbish for uploading pics! :dohh: Maybe tomor for Halloween...

Bubu - glad your results weren't too bad but hopefully the half tablet will help level things out and give your system the boost it needs! :dust:


----------



## Stinas

CD - :happydance::happydance:

MrsC - Glad to hear the girls are doing well!!! Sorry they are not sleeping good yet...I think they just like spending time with you lol 

Jenn - DH spilled the beans to almost everyone...on his side at least....im starting to think even the mailman knows lol I havent yet lol I figured I would spill the beans on sunday. I have this annual dance on sat, so I kind of dont want to be bombarded by fake people wanting to pretend to be happy when all they want to do is be nosey. 
I was thinking of outing myself on instagram (yes, I am obsessed with it)...I am a shoe freak, DH is pretty much too....so I was thinking of lining up two of our favorite pairs, and these two white pair of socks (with little ducks on them) and write on my chalkboard Coming Spring 2014. People that know me will know its totally me. 

azlissie - Poor little guy! That scared me when I saw it!!! Im sooo happy everything turned out ok! Hes a super trooper! 
umm....no names yet. We usually name them after the husbands parents, but they are taken by his brother, and I dont want to name them after my parents (they have super classic Greek Mythological names)....I kind of am going for the F everyone I am doing what I want....I have been through hell and back, so everyone should just be happy we are finally here. 
Im sure we will have a few arguments about it.


----------



## Likklegemz

CDysart said:


> This puts me in such a happy place!!! All I can think about is the word Pregant!!:happydance:

Congrats!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

azlissie said:


> Hello everyone! I'm so sorry that I've gotten so bad about updating in here but Dawson is a pretty high maintenance little guy & I don't have a lot of downtime.
> 
> CD, huge congrats! I love seeing the lines get darker on the tests but nothing beats a digi. Can't wait to hear your beta!
> 
> MrsC, I'm sorry your DH had to leave again - I hope it's calmer this time. Your family photos are gorgeous!! You all look so happy & loving. How does DH react when people say the girls look just like him?
> 
> Michelle, I'm sorry you & Tyler have been sick. I'm sure that makes it hard to have the energy to take care of Dylan. That stinks that you have to go back to work - I am dreading that.
> 
> Mo, great pic! I'm glad to hear your scan went so well. I can't believe you're halfway already!
> 
> Stinas, beautiful pics of your twinkies! That would be fun to have one of each. Any ideas for names yet?
> 
> Laurie & Angie, how are you guys doing? Are you feeling your little guys moving around a lot?
> 
> Jenn, I loved the video you posted the other day of lo blowing raspberries! So cute. Is your DH stepping up more at all? Thanks for the moral support - I wish you guys could wait with me too!
> 
> Lindsay, I can't believe Reiken is 6 months old already! He's so cute & looks super smart in your fb pics. You might have your hands full when he gets older!
> 
> Getting, I second the request for an updated pic of Fia! How's she doing?
> 
> Hello to everyone else!
> 
> AFM, those of you who are on fb know about Dawson's scare last week. It was horrible - Thursday morning after his first feeding he started having these weird episodes where he would throw his arms out wide, get really stiff & his eyes would roll back in his head. It would last a few seconds & then he would come out of it & start crying. I took him to the pediatrician & it happened probably 20 times in less than an hour. His dr thought it was seizures so he sent me to the hospital right away. They did an EEG, which required gluing 27 electrodes into his head & then monitoring him for about 18 hours. They also did an MRI which he had to be sedated for, so he couldn't eat anything for 4 hours before. The MRI lab was running late & then the test took quite awhile, so the poor little guy didn't have anything to eat from 9am til 5pm. But the tests came back normal - he didn't have any more episodes once we got to the hospital of course - so they're not sure what was going on. The only thing they can figure is maybe he had a bad case of reflux & his nervous system just went haywire. He's started taking reflux meds & all I can do is just wait to see if it happens again. It was such a terrifying ordeal but my little guy handled it like a champ, which makes me hope things will go well with his lip surgery November 14th. I swear this baby is waaaay more stressful than I ever imagined!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!



Az...so sorry to hear about Dawson..but Im glad that he hasn't had any more episodes....I will continue to keep him in my prayers... <3 love looking at his pictures on FB! You are doing an awesome job as a mom <3


----------



## azlissie

Stinas, I hope you don't have to put up with too many people telling you what to name your babies! It's not their place at all, and definitely after the ordeal you've been through I think you should name them whatever you want!

Kathy, thanks for keeping Dawson in your prayers. Silly little baby needs all the good thoughts he can get! I'm sorry to hear you're still fighting infection - this has dragged on for a really long time. Hope your biopsy comes back clean & you can get started!

Bubu, meant to mention before, I think it's great that your DH is doing the herbs & stuff with you - I'm sure it helps to have him for support. Enjoy your trip!

Getting, we're looking at at least one night in the hospital after Dawson's lip surgery - they won't release him until he's feeding well with his special bottle. Hopefully he'll do well & can go home quickly. 

I think we should all post pics of the LO's in their Halloween costumes! Let's see them, ladies!


----------



## honeycheeks

Congratulations CD :happydance:

AFM, I havent been coming on here much. There isn't much to update except the fact that I am still very nervous about my pregnancy. It has been helping, to stay away from BnB stuff. I have been following updates on my phone though. I cant believe Im 10 weeks!! OMG

I get my ultrasound only on 10th Nov. So I'll be nervous until we find see our baby and find out he is growing fine. Until then im trying to keep my thoughts elsewhere. Morning sickness was never as bad as I expected. I never threw up so far and I am proud of that:thumbup:

Az - Baby Dawson, he is a tough little man and you are his proud and strong mom. Stay strong for you and your baby.


----------



## Jenn76

Honey: Sorry you are still experiencing OHSS. That sucks that you are experiencing it this far into your pregnancy. Hopefully things improve soon and you have a great 2nd and 3rd trimester. 

Stinas: We did a shoe pic too, lined up our sandals with two sets of baby sandals and wrote a message above announcing their arrival. Some people didn't get the two sets of shoes and the "they" reference meaning twins, lol! It wasn't until we announced that we were have a boy and a girl that everyone understood. :dohh: Good luck with your announcement. 

Azlissie: My heart was breaking when I saw your FB posts. Poor little Dawson. I guess it is good that they didn't find anything wrong with him but how scary that must be not know what caused that. I've had weird episodes with my babies as well. Scary! DH is unfortunately the same, I've given up on him. My parents are a huge help so I have the support I need without him. It's really sad for the kids but I am tired of fighting with him and concerned that they will start to see us fighting so I am done! 

Happy Halloween Everyone!!! I'll try and post pics later of the babes in their costumes. We were supposed to go to a POMBA (Parents of Multiple Birth Association) function last Sunday for Halloween but it was outdoors and it was freezing cold and pouring rain out so we stayed home. So we haven't been able to use the costumes we got. We also stupidly carved our pumpkin too early and it's rotten! :dohh: So on a mission to get another pumpkin and carve it in time for tonight. Unfortunately I'm sick and have no desire to load up two babies and run to the store. I'm still determined to make their first Halloween memorable.


----------



## MoBaby

Jenn you can do like I did and just paint the pumpkin lol.. That's is me being lazy!feel better.
Honey I'm glad the pg is going well and ms isn't too bad.

Az I saw poor little Dawson :( hopefully it was a fluke thing and he is all better :)


----------



## azlissie

Here's my awesome Dawson!! I've loved Superman since I was a kid so there was really no question what he would be for his first Halloween 
 



Attached Files:







BnB.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Stinas

AZ - I only care what DH thinks....but even then, I get the upper hand and I dont care how selfish that sounds. hehe 

Jenn - People are just stupid...like DUH...two pairs of shoes....two people lol Im sure ill get a bunch of genius people thinking the same way. Ill post a pic after I do it on sunday before work. 

Honey - YAY for 10w!!! Sorry about the MS! I had it too.....it does go away somewhat. I got mine super early, but they say its norm with 2 to get it early? i dk...one or two, still sucks. The nausea still sticks around. Almost puked at BJ's today lol...you get used to it. 

Yes ladies with babies....SHOW US YOUR COSTUMES!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Happy Halloween girls!!

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q571/derialc/060ce3ec522eb5873e36c48eb1ab348a_zps18d0ce21.jpg

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q571/derialc/2bf062175871da351cc60dcbf5e7549b_zps95367c1a.jpg

We put Fia and her sign on our parents doorsteps, then rang the doorbell and hid. :haha: Their reactions were great fun! :D

Az - love Dawsons superman costume! Very cute!

Jenn - apparently if you spray pumpkins with diluted bleach they don't rot as quickly... Looking forward to seeing the twins in their outfits!


----------



## MoBaby

Omg fia is to stinking cute!!


----------



## Jenn76

I agree Fia is adorable!!!! Az I think we got the exact same costume, lol! I wanted a monkey because Chris is very much a monkey but DH was against it so Superman was my second choice. Adorable!!

Here are my little ones in their costumes.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## MoBaby

Cute!!


----------



## Stinas

The costumes are super cute!!! Love them all!! 
I have sooooo many ideas for next year lol


----------



## GettingBroody

Aw, they're gorgeous Jenn! Getting so grown up!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Love all of the costumes!!!!!!!!! 

Getting...Ms Fia is getting so big!!! she is beautiful!


----------



## Stinas

Officially a big girl!! 2nd Trimester!!! Sooo excited to be here.


----------



## MoBaby

Wahoo!!! Congrats! Big milestone! 

Now the wait to 24 weeks begins. 6 more weeks for me!


----------



## Stinas

Super exciting!!
Just noticed that would be Christmas Eve for me!!! My favorite time of year!!!


----------



## MoBaby

I'll be 24 wks Dec 14th. I counted Jan 17th as your 24 week day? (your 5 wks behind me)...


----------



## GettingBroody

I can't believe how far along you two are already! The time is flying! (well, for me it is anyway, lol!)


----------



## CDysart

So I got my beta yesterday at 9dp5dt and it was 29.3. I'm a bit nervous about a low number but will go for another beta Monday to see if we are doubling. Mt RE said she has had women with as low as a12.5 go on and have very healthy pregnancies so if you can say a little prayer. Thanks for listening.


----------



## MoBaby

Aw cd sorry about the low beta :( my 2nd cycle was a 31 and it didn't end well but my re said he has seen very low numbers go onto be healthy pregnancies.. fx that your next one will be much much higher.


----------



## MrsC8776

CDysart said:


> So I got my beta yesterday at 9dp5dt and it was 29.3. I'm a bit nervous about a low number but will go for another beta Monday to see if we are doubling. Mt RE said she has had women with as low as a12.5 go on and have very healthy pregnancies so if you can say a little prayer. Thanks for listening.

CD Please try not to be down by the beta. I know its hard. To try and help you out, take a look at the first page. I tried to add everyones beta and how many DP they were. There are some that were low and even had twins. Some were low and they had one baby. Betas really don't say much until you have had a few of them. That first number can be anything and mean nothing all at the same time. :hugs: I look forward to hearing about your 2nd beta! 


Cute costumes ladies! We will be dressing the girls up next year. :)


----------



## michelle01

Getting - fia is sooooo adorable :) we are starting to finally feel better and I am dreading going back to work tomorrow!! Both Tyler and Dylan will go to my sitter across the street; she has been watching Tyler since he was six months old. It's so convenient and nice that I don't have to drive them anywhere, especially during the winter months. 

Kathy - I am sorry for your set backs but, that does get frustrating. Hopefully soon enough things start moving along for you :hug:

Cute costumes Jenn!! They are just too cute!

Az - I love Dawson's costume, he is so cute!! That scare you had will only make you stronger for his upcoming surgery!! I am glad it was nothing serious and hoping it never happens again!! I can imagine how you felt cause when Tyler was 7 weeks he started spitting up blood which wound us in the hospital for 10 days that resulted in surgery and was sooooo scary for me. 

MrsC - your girls are getting sooooo big!! Sorry they continue to wake you at night. Hopefully they get on the same page ;)

Stinas - things are moving so fast; second tri congrats!!!! 

Mo - wow 18 weeks!!! Your tiny bump is so cute!!! 

Cd - I know it's hard going through this, I had a low beta during my first cycle that didn't end well but like MrsC said some girls with low betas went on to have one baby. 

Honey - wow 10 weeks, that's awesome!!

Things are going better for us, we are finally on the mend from being sick. Tomorrow I go back to work, sucks but in a way I will get back on a structured schedule. And back to the gym daily! I still have 12 pounds to loose and more determined to get rid of it along with an extra ten pounds!! A good thing is that two nights ago Dylan slept 12 hours and 11 hours last night!! So that will definitely make things easier going back to work. 

Tyler got so much candy this year! I stayed home with Dylan cause it was raining but did stop for most of the night. attached is their halloween picture. 

One of my other dogs is now not doing well. Yesterday he was having trouble breathing which ended up in a $300 vet bill (and that's after $188 off with our discount). I am taking him back tomorrow for a recheck but they found his heart enlarged and gave him two injections and three meds. Today he is a little better but really not that great. Also my bil is not doing good, they told us he has days maybe a few weeks left :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Lindsay18

Hi ladies!! Sorry I haven't been on here much. I have read everything but it's way too much to do personals lol!!! I've been so busy with Reiken, Halloween, selling our house, and looking for a new one!!! Putting an offer in tomorrow!!! Fingers crossed!!! Ours sold so now it's our turn to buy :)


----------



## Stinas

Cd - don't go crazy reading into those betas!!! I had super duper high ones last preg and it didn't work out. This preg started out lower and it worked. Stay positive and you are in my prayers.


----------



## CDysart

STINAS - Thank you for your words of encouragement and keeping me in your prayers I truly appreciate it.

Lindsay - Congrats on selling your house, I hope you find the perfect house for your sweet family!

Michelle - I'm so glad you are feeling better but sad for you about your BIL, I will say an extra prayer. You will lose those 12 pads before you know it!!!

Mrs C - Thank you for recommending I look at the first page it really helped seeing some positive outcomes of lower numbers.

Mobaby - Thanks for your positive outlook, it really helps!

I got my second beta numbers already today and it is 66.3 and my RE seemed good with that. She is going to have me repeat on Wednesday for one more appropriate rise before scheduling an ultrasound! Thanks for being so positive you are a wonderful group of women!!


----------



## CDysart

Sorry Michelle that should say pounds but I abbreviated so I guess it got changed!


----------



## GettingBroody

Cd - was just logging in to ask you how things went today but you got there before me! Delighted all is looking well!! Bet you can't wait for that u/s!!!!! :D

Lindsay - you've been busy! Fx'd your offer is accepted! Why are ye moving?


----------



## GettingBroody

Cd - good luck today!!! :dust:

Michelle - Somehow missed your post the last day. I'm so sorry to hear about both your dog and your bil :hugs: How did ye get on at the vet yesterday? :hugs:


----------



## Jenn76

Michelle: Sorry to hear about your doggy and BIL. How is the rest of your family handling this? Is this DH's brother? Is he married with kids? Such a horrible thing to go through so young. I hope he is comfortable and not in pain. :hugs: How was your first few days back? Sorry it came so soon. Love the Halloween pic, so cute!

CD: Congrats on your increasing beta. Good luck today I hope that number continues to climb. 

Lindsay: Congrats on the houses! So excited for you. 

Stinas: Happy second trimester! How are you feeling? 

Mobaby: How are you feeling?

Kathy: How are you? Good luck with your biopsy this week. I hope the antibiotics do the trick and you can get started soon. 

Azlissie: Did you decide to get pictures done? Dawson's surgery is approaching fast, thinking of you. Hope all is well.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Jenn76 said:


> Michelle: Sorry to hear about your doggy and BIL. How is the rest of your family handling this? Is this DH's brother? Is he married with kids? Such a horrible thing to go through so young. I hope he is comfortable and not in pain. :hugs: How was your first few days back? Sorry it came so soon. Love the Halloween pic, so cute!
> 
> CD: Congrats on your increasing beta. Good luck today I hope that number continues to climb.
> 
> Lindsay: Congrats on the houses! So excited for you.
> 
> Stinas: Happy second trimester! How are you feeling?
> 
> Mobaby: How are you feeling?
> 
> Kathy: How are you? Good luck with your biopsy this week. I hope the antibiotics do the trick and you can get started soon.
> 
> Azlissie: Did you decide to get pictures done? Dawson's surgery is approaching fast, thinking of you. Hope all is well.

HI Jenn <3 I'm hoping this time around it does the trick as well!!! I'm honestly really scared this time around....I am thinking of all the "what ifs"...what if I don't have a good number when they retrieve this time or what if this time I don't have any good embryos....I rather this be the first time and not know what I am going to expect...I'm just a ball of nerves :cry:

The babies are getting so big! Absolutely gorgeous!



MIchelle....my thoughts and prayers are with you during this difficult time for your family <3


----------



## MoBaby

Today is my halfway point!!! Im having a section at 37 weeks so today baby is half baked lol!! Exciting! I listen to baby everyday with Doppler and heartbeat is so amazing and strong! I've been feeling so much better since 14.5 wks and have occasional bouts of tummy and general blah but nothing like before. Such a relief but I'd do it until the end if I had to!!

Cd fx for you! Glad the second beta was higher and hoping today's is the same!!

Me and dh are off to Bahamas for 5 days as a last minute thing :) excited because I absolutely love the beach and we will someday live on the beach again :) I'll have a lot to catch up again when I get back!!


----------



## Jenn76

Have fun Mo!!! So jealous!!! It's cold here, some places even have snow.


----------



## MoBaby

Snow?? Eek!! I'm not a fan!!


----------



## CDysart

Getting - Thanks so much for your support it's much appreciated! I had my blood drawn about an hour ago and should have my results before noon but I'm really nervous although I'm trying to stay positive because I know that I can handle all things through Christ our Savior and he is right there with me!!


----------



## Stinas

CD - Glad your beta is rising!!! :happydance:

Jenn - Super exciting to be in second trimester!! :happydance: Im feeling good. Nothing compares to the early weeks. This week is my pee week....I feel like I ALWAYS have to go! lol 
How are you little twinkies doing?

Mo - TOTALLY jelly your going to the Bahamas!!! LOVE it there! We always stay at the Cove in the Atlantis! Have fun!!!

Kathy - How did your tests come back?


----------



## CDysart

Beta came back at 122.6 that's almost a 100% rise! Doctor is scheduling an ultrasound for either the 19 or 20th. I feel blessed beyond words and cannot wait for my very first ultrasound!!!!:cloud9::happydance:


----------



## Stinas

CD - YAYYYY thats WONDERFUL news!!!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

CD - CONGRATS!!! AWESOME NUMBER AND WONDERFUL NEWS <3

Stinas...hi <3 I didn't even do my biopsy yet...lol...I have it on Friday...Just say an extra prayer for me...I need this out of my body so I can begin! <3 

HI everyone!! xoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Jenn76

Congrats CD!! 

Stinas you will feel like you have to always pee for now on. It gets to the point where it sucks to go out because your always looking for a bathroom. What sucks is only dribbles come out. Ah the joys of twins you can pretty much guarantee one will be on your bladder while the other kicks you in the ribs.


----------



## Stinas

Kathy - Fri is right around the corner!!!! I hope it does not hurt!!

Jenn - Yay! How exciting! lol 

I dont have much of a belly at all...but man oh man....my pants were mighty tight tonight at work. I had bought a size bigger recently....well....by the end of the night, my belt was off, shirt untucked, pants unbuckled, and zipper confused lol Time for stretchy stuff!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

I hope it doesn't hurt either! lol.....I'm dam scared now! Something good has to come out of all of this!!! <3


----------



## GettingBroody

Yay CD!!! Fantastic news!!! :D


----------



## Stinas

Kathy - don't be scared. After all this stuff...you will be fine!!


----------



## MoBaby

Stinas said:


> CD - Glad your beta is rising!!! :happydance:
> 
> Jenn - Super exciting to be in second trimester!! :happydance: Im feeling good. Nothing compares to the early weeks. This week is my pee week....I feel like I ALWAYS have to go! lol
> How are you little twinkies doing?
> 
> Mo - TOTALLY jelly your going to the Bahamas!!! LOVE it there! We always stay at the Cove in the Atlantis! Have fun!!!
> 
> Kathy - How did your tests come back?

I got online!! I'm at the cove! Really nice here! About to go feed me and baby :) lol...My pants fitting (i saw your other post) fit but I have to leave the button unbottoned esp if I sit down! This just started last week. Not much of a belly except food belly after a good meal but signs of something growing!


----------



## Stinas

Mo - Im doing the same thing with my work pants....this like just happened too lol Yay 
OMG I love the Cove! Im totally jealous!!! 

My belly is starting to appear. Exciting, but its more real now lol Weird.


----------



## GettingBroody

Mo & Stinas - yay for non-fitting pants!! :dance: Time to start thinking about maternity clothes!! I looped a hair bobble in the loop of my pants for a while and put the button into that instead. Gave me a little more room!

Kathy - good luck today, will be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi Ladies <3

Biopsy went well today!!!! Didn't feel a thing!!! Hopefully that is a perfect sign of no infection  Now to wait for results...I was extremely nervous because it hurt so bad the last time around, and today I didn't even feel a thing and she was done in two minutes! 

Hope everyone is well, and has a wonderful weekend!!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

That's fantastic! Fx'd the results will be just as good! :hugs: When will you hear?


----------



## MoBaby

yay kathy! glad it went well!


----------



## michelle01

Kathy - That is great it went fast and you didn't feel anything!! Got everything crossed the results are good too ;)

Jenn - It is DH's brother, he isn't married and doesn't have any kids.

Getting - My doggie is still hanging in there, but I have a feeling his time is near; maybe this weekend. He wouldn't eat the past 2 days and had some issues this morning. 

CD - YAY, congrats!!

Mo - Have a great trip; so jealous :)

So I started back to work Monday, so I am getting my things in order with my schedule and what not. All in all, wasn't bad, but its definitely a shock from being home everyday. I am just so busy now with working everyday, getting Tyler to school 2 days a week, Karate and just taking care of things at home. Good thing is I get to go back to the gym daily and made it there everyday this week :)


----------



## Stinas

Kathy - that's great news!!!!

Michelle - yay for getting to the gym!


----------



## honeycheeks

I'm 11 weeks and 2 days today. I had my ultrasound appointment today. We saw the baby. He was so tiny. But my ultrasound technician wasn't being too nice with me. She left me midway through the ultrasound and came back in a few minutes. When I asked her if she was done, she just frowned and told me that a doctor would come see the images. A doctor walked in and looked at the screen and mumbled something to herself and asked the tech to refer me to ER right away. Then she asked me when my scheduled appointment was. I told her its on Wednesday and she said, oh then you could wait until then. I have no idea what all that was about. They totally freaked me out. I asked her several times if something was wrong, but she just said your doctor will speak to you at your appointment..wth!! I dont know how not to be worried. She made some note "NO FLOW" beside the baby and thats all I know. She wouldn't speak a word after that. I have a pic from the us today. Can someone find something wrong in it.
 



Attached Files:







us.jpg
File size: 93.7 KB
Views: 26


----------



## Stinas

Honey - I'm sorry you had an idiot as a tech. It just not fair when they act like that... Regardless If it's serious or not. 
Pic looks fine to me, but I dk, more would I know what no flow means.


----------



## GettingBroody

:hugs: Honey. It is very unfair of them to leave you in limbo until Wednesday. Is there anyway you can try and make an emergency apt to try and get an answer before then? Or take the pic to your own regular dr? :hugs:


----------



## honeycheeks

She has totally destroyed my peace of mind when all I have been doing these days is taking my mind off anything that stresses me and just trying to stay calm until I'm into the second trimester. I was so glad we went uneventfully till week 11. Ah she also said my ovaries were still swollen and shows signs of OHSS. But im sure that was not what caused her concern, because it was the baby she was showing to the doctor and not my ovaries. Anyways, we will decide on whether to go make an emergency appointment or wait , when my husband comes back from work. 

Edit: She did look at the heart beat or say anything about it. I had a trans vag u/s since she couldn't see anything on the abdominal. Do these usually see the HB with that probe at 11 weeks? Or do they just not bother about the HB? I have no idea !!


----------



## Allika

Did you try to google "no flow" at 11 weeks pregnant?

I cannot believe they would send you home without a diagnosis? How ridiculous of them to say that you can wait until Wednesday especially since a Dr was in the room with you!


----------



## MoBaby

Honey I don't want to scare you but no flow means no heart beat seen and your baby is very small for 11 weeks. Unfortunately its not good news. I'm soo sorry :( the dr will have to discuss the next steps with you. I don't know what the recommendation will be as far as management goes. Wait to speak with the dr and see what dr has to say. I cant believe a dr didnt want to speak to you right away. All the clinics here if there is an issue the dr comes in right away and does the scan and then speaks to you. The baby should be very visible after 8 weeks on abdominal ultrasound with a visible heartbeat. Sometimes if you have a posterior uterus it can be hard but at 11 weeks abdominal ultrasound will show everything. I hate this for you :(


----------



## honeycheeks

Mo -Thank you very much for for your response. I understand this is bad news but im glad to know something rather than being in the dark. At least we have some time to process what we know now. Do you think its over for us or is there any chance at all. Why didn't they refer me immediately I wonder. In such cases would they usually do a repeat ultrasound to recheck.

Edit - baby was 5.4cm and she made a note 11 wks by ET. Does that sound normal.


----------



## MoBaby

I'm sorry it's over :( no chance. It can wait b/c your baby looks like it went around 7 weeks. It's not in your tube and you have no signs of distress. You could ask for a repeat in a week to confirm what is happening but your dr will tell you it's over. If you feel better waiting then I'd ask for a repeat.maybe they can do one Wednesday when you go in?


----------



## MrsC8776

Honey~ :hugs: I am so very sorry. I'm angry and sad for you. :( They shouldn't have left you in limbo like this. I find it very unprofessional that they wouldn't say a word to you about what they saw. What Mo said is what I was thinking this morning when I first saw your post. Is there any way your husband can come back home early? When is he suppose to be home? 

Mo~ I just wanted to thank you for your honesty with Honey. With your experience I was hoping you would be able to tell what was going on. 

Kathy~ I'm so glad everything went well for you. Fx for good results. 

I'll try to catch up a little more later today. Thinking of you all.


----------



## GettingBroody

Honey - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: We are all here for you if you need us :hugs:

Mo - ^^ wss ^^


----------



## honeycheeks

Thanks Mo and MrsC. Yours have been the most honest and comforting words I got today though its not the best news. Im so grateful that you are being honest. I was expecting baby to look bigger too when I first went in but then Im not a pro so I wouldn't know. So would d&c be my next step. I hope I could have a natural miscarriage if possible. DH is home and its midnight here right now. I can't seem to fall asleep. We will only go in on Wednesday I guess. Whatever's got to happen has happened. So it wouldn't matter making an emergency appointment. Will try and get some sleep.


----------



## Mamali

Honey am so sorry for what you are going through. Some people are just insensitive, leaving you in the dark like that not explaining things, and knowing fully well that you sensed something was wrong and so unprofessional of them. You are in my thoughts and prayers dear :hugs:.

Kathy glad your biopsy went well, wish you all the best.


----------



## honeycheeks

Thanks so much Mamali and everyone else for being so supportive. What hurt most was their insensitive attitude. Anyways I don't think much of it now. All that matters is that we lost our precious baby. We are trying to make our last days with baby memorable though we already know he is long gone. I wish I could carry him within me forever. I know that's silly but I do really wish. We had planned so much of our baby's life but he is never going to live them. I am really glad we got to experience our little baby and being pregnant for the brief time that we were. He was our biggest blessing and we love our little blueberry.


----------



## azlissie

Honey, I am so sorry that you were treated that way at your appointment, and I'm terribly sorry that you got bad news. :hugs:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

GettingBroody said:


> That's fantastic! Fx'd the results will be just as good! :hugs: When will you hear?

Morning Getting....they said by this Friday I should hear the results...Just praying all is well! I need to start pronto because I am going to go crazy with all these delays! 

How is Ms. Fia doing?


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Honey...I am so sorry my love <3


----------



## CDysart

Honey- I'm so sorry for your loss, my thoughts and prayers are with you in this extremely difficult time. I pray that God blesses you with another little miracle as soon as you are ready.

Kathy - I pray all is well and you get to start soon!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Thank you CD <3

Mamali...how are you feeling? it's getting closer!!! So excited for you!


----------



## Dis3tnd

Honey, I've been very poor at following the thread I just want you to know how horribly sad I am for you. Its so painful when you have an uneventful pregnancy with no signs of anything being wrong. It scares me so much. I'm so sorry you have to go through this.


----------



## Stinas

Honey - I am sooo sorry this is happening to you. I know how you feel because I was there before. I just dont understand how they didnt tell you right away. 
:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Kathy - I hope there are no more delays and you get your cycle moving along!


No news here. Starting to show a little. I go wed for a cervical check....I am hoping they can tell me a more definite guess on the genders. I am getting antsy.


----------



## Chris_25

Hi ladies I have to catch up with everyone. Hope your all doing well! 

As for me I am triggering tonight as ER will be on Wednesday! I'm so very nervous. Anyway, how long did your dh hold in his sperm for before ER? He has not ejaculated since last Wednesday. The nurse said we can have sex tonight but I'm too scared that it's way too close. I don't want it to be too far either. Ah so is it okay if we don't have sex and he gives his sample after 1 week of abstinence?


----------



## MoBaby

My clinic says 48 hours but no more than 4 days...DH and I figured out that 60 hours was the optimal time for the most sperm. If its been since last wednesday he needs to ejaculate tonight if EC is wednesday.


----------



## Chris_25

Honey I am so sorry! :(. You are in my prayers xo


----------



## Chris_25

MoBaby said:


> My clinic says 48 hours but no more than 4 days...DH and I figured out that 60 hours was the optimal time for the most sperm. If its been since last wednesday he needs to ejaculate tonight if EC is wednesday.

Shit now I'm freaking out! I am going to have to have sex now then I guess but that's less than 48 hours ugh :(

I am making dh go do his thing right now (I'm in too much pain for sex) which will be exactly 36 hours before ER. I hope this will be ok.


----------



## MoBaby

That's perfectly fine . If dh had low sperm count then it would be different but there are usually a surplus of those things lol. If the sample looks low the clinic will so icsi anyways unless you are already doing so and then it doesn't matter :)


----------



## Chris_25

MoBaby said:


> That's perfectly fine . If dh had low sperm count then it would be different but there are usually a surplus of those things lol. If the sample looks low the clinic will so icsi anyways unless you are already doing so and then it doesn't matter :)

Thanks so much for easing my mind! Lol they said if it came down to needing ICSI they would do it. 
Have you or anyone else ever taken destonix? I started taking it tonight to prevent ohss because I've had it once before.


----------



## MoBaby

no. ive never been close to ohss but ive seen others on it.


----------



## honeycheeks

Chris_25 said:


> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> That's perfectly fine . If dh had low sperm count then it would be different but there are usually a surplus of those things lol. If the sample looks low the clinic will so icsi anyways unless you are already doing so and then it doesn't matter :)
> 
> Thanks so much for easing my mind! Lol they said if it came down to needing ICSI they would do it.
> Have you or anyone else ever taken destonix? I started taking it tonight to prevent ohss because I've had it once before.Click to expand...

Did you mean Dostinex. I had been on Dostinex when my prolactin levels were high. It was when I was on Clomid and not during IVF. I have had OHSS twice and never heard of destonix. I hope it works for you. Wish they had given me something. I still haven't recovered from OHSS yet.


----------



## MoBaby

I assumed that's what she meant just spelled wrong :)


----------



## Mamali

Kathy yeah it is!!! Am anxious and nervous, and can't wait. Sometimes I feel like drawing the days closer! 

Hello everyone :flower:


----------



## Allika

OHSS is really no joke, I ended up with an ovarian torsion due to it and had to have surgery at 8 weeks 4 days pregnant because my right ovary twisted twice due to the water weight of it! My Dr said my ovary was up at my belly button and already blackish/purple. They untwisted the ovary and it flushed pink again. This all happened after my OHSS symptoms were gone and I went back to routinely exercising and "light" walking. So drink your Gatorade, do what your Dr tells you and take it easy for a lot longer than your symptoms last...


----------



## honeycheeks

Oh Allika that sounds terrible and you had to have surgery while pregnant. Glad you recovered well.


----------



## GettingBroody

Wow Allika, that's awful! I'm so glad they caught it in time before it got even worse... How are you now?

Honey - :hugs: How are you doing?

Chris - I've never been at risk of ohss so I've no advice, sorry. Sending you loads of :dust: for tomorrow!


----------



## Allika

I'm doing great now! The last weeks have been good and baby is doing fine as well! It was pretty scary with the torsion as it felt like appendicitis! It's an awful pain! They did a laparoscopy with general anesthesia which is safe during pregnancy as long as they don't give you the "calm down cocktail". It was pretty scary though as the pain came out of nowhere. I vomited for 5h and nothing got better, pain got worse and pulled into my leg. It didn't help that my husband underestimated the situation and said "stay calm, relax, come back to bad, it's just nausea from being pregnant". Finally at 1.30 am we went to the ER and then they performed surgery pretty quickly and kept me there 2 days with strict bedrest and even a catheter! They monitored baby during the surgery and just yesterday I had another ultrasound with baby being good! But still scary!

In retrospective my Dr said that they shouldn't have done a Fresh Transfer but waited for the ovaries to calm down and then do a frozen one. This OHSS is really no joke and I thought I only had it mildly since I didn't feel so bad anymore after a couple of days of Gatorade and taking it easy!


----------



## Allika

@Honey: I always wanted to reach out but haven't been really active on this forum.

I am very very sorry for your loss and even more sorry about the treatment you received! Do you have any spotting? I had a similar situation back in January where they noticed a stop of growth in week 9 (baby measures 7 weeks). I spotted a little bit in week 9 and then was given the choice of D&C or letting my body handle the miscarriage. I ended up miscarrying on my own, 2 weeks later on my birthday! It was terrible to see my body pass something my heart desired so much! However my Dr said that the advantage of a miscarriage vs D&C is you don't have to wait 3 mths before trying again but just until your hcg hits 0 again. For me that was 5 weeks after the miscarriage.
My wish for you is that things progress quickly and that your body has the strength to help you through with this! Please know that these things have nothing to do with you but are all about the embryo and probably a genetic defect.


----------



## Chris_25

honeycheeks said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> That's perfectly fine . If dh had low sperm count then it would be different but there are usually a surplus of those things lol. If the sample looks low the clinic will so icsi anyways unless you are already doing so and then it doesn't matter :)
> 
> Thanks so much for easing my mind! Lol they said if it came down to needing ICSI they would do it.
> Have you or anyone else ever taken destonix? I started taking it tonight to prevent ohss because I've had it once before.Click to expand...
> 
> Did you mean Dostinex. I had been on Dostinex when my prolactin levels were high. It was when I was on Clomid and not during IVF. I have had OHSS twice and never heard of destonix. I hope it works for you. Wish they had given me something. I still haven't recovered from OHSS yet.Click to expand...



Yes, that is what I meant "Dostinex" I spelled it wrong lol 
I developed moderate OHSS in September trying to start my 1st IVF cycle and it got cancelled. It was not fun at all and very painful! 
They started me on it last night along with my trigger shot last night.


----------



## Chris_25

Allika said:


> I'm doing great now! The last weeks have been good and baby is doing fine as well! It was pretty scary with the torsion as it felt like appendicitis! It's an awful pain! They did a laparoscopy with general anesthesia which is safe during pregnancy as long as they don't give you the "calm down cocktail". It was pretty scary though as the pain came out of nowhere. I vomited for 5h and nothing got better, pain got worse and pulled into my leg. It didn't help that my husband underestimated the situation and said "stay calm, relax, come back to bad, it's just nausea from being pregnant". Finally at 1.30 am we went to the ER and then they performed surgery pretty quickly and kept me there 2 days with strict bedrest and even a catheter! They monitored baby during the surgery and just yesterday I had another ultrasound with baby being good! But still scary!
> 
> In retrospective my Dr said that they shouldn't have done a Fresh Transfer but waited for the ovaries to calm down and then do a frozen one. This OHSS is really no joke and I thought I only had it mildly since I didn't feel so bad anymore after a couple of days of Gatorade and taking it easy!



Wow that is really scary that you went through that while pregnant! So glad you and the baby are doing better!


----------



## MoBaby

They canceled your cycle completely? Why didn't they collect and do fet?


----------



## Chris_25

MoBaby said:


> They canceled your cycle completely? Why didn't they collect and do fet?


I was using Ganirelex and somehow my body decided not to listen to it and started ovulating on it's own. My progesterone levels went up. The doctor said it was better to cancel it because they wouldn't have retrieved decent eggs. It's not very common that it happens, but that is why I switched to the lupron protocol this time.


----------



## michelle01

Oh Honey, I am sooo sorry for what your going through and how completely rude of that tech! It is so unfair! 

Kathy - You so deserve to get started again ;) Hoping for good results and getting the show on the road again!!

Hi everyone else! Things never seem to ease up! Back to work and busier then ever. I did get a day off yesterday, which was nice, but had to put down another oen of my dogs, really stinks, but they are getting older and having more health issues.


----------



## MoBaby

Okay Chris that makes more sense. I also ovulated through meds when I tried a medicated fet... They said I was the first one at the clinic to have done so. I asked if I could have a first place medal or something for coming in first lol :)


----------



## Chris_25

MoBaby said:


> Okay Chris that makes more sense. I also ovulated through meds when I tried a medicated fet... They said I was the first one at the clinic to have done so. I asked if I could have a first place medal or something for coming in first lol :)


lol so, here I thought I was the only special one! lol We are definately unique. :thumbup:
My doctor told me I was the second patient this year that it happened to. lol


----------



## Jenn76

Honey: :( :hugs: I'm so sorry to hear what happened to you. I can't believe that they did not explain to you what happened. My heart breaks for you. 

Chris: Good Luck tomorrow.


----------



## GettingBroody

Oh Michelle, so sorry to hear that :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Chris_25

Jenn76 said:


> Honey: :( :hugs: I'm so sorry to hear what happened to you. I can't believe that they did not explain to you what happened. My heart breaks for you.
> 
> Chris: Good Luck tomorrow.

Thank you!


----------



## MoBaby

Michelle sorry about your pup :( my husky is 13 now and she had her second episode of severe vertigo last night. Scary but we knew what to do this time. I hate seeing them get old!


----------



## honeycheeks

I had an appointment with OB today . She was very nice with me. And huge thanks to Mo, I knew what was coming and didn't have a heartbreak there.Huge thanks to everyone on BnB for being so supportive. After my experience with the rude tech, I felt like no one cared for the death of an unborn baby, but everyone on here were so supportive. I wouldn't have snapped out of it so quick if not for you ladies.

Now back to my appointment.. I asked if I could wait for a natural miscarriage to happen. Doc said it has already been more than 5 weeks since the fetus died and they couldn't let me go past 6 weeks. So they booked me an appointment for admission on 18th. I was told I would be given some vaginal pills called Misoprostol which gets things going instead of D&C. I am so glad I dont have to do a DnC. There ends the story of our teeny little baby.Time to take down my ticker. Looking forward to start again. 

I'm sorry I haven't been catching up much on others. I have been a little self absorbed with my own loss.


----------



## Mamali

Honey am sorry you are going through this, you are really strong. You are in my thoughts and prayers :hugs:.


----------



## MoBaby

Honey :( sooo sorry you have to go through this. I had 2 d&cs. I tried to let one go natural and nothing happened but I also refused to use the pills. I'm glad you'll be in the hospital. 

I know how hard this is for you. In a few months your body will be good for fet and you won't have to worry about ohss. And fets are very successful.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

So sorry Honey. My heart breaks for you <3


----------



## Chris_25

Honey I am so terribly sorry you have to endure this. I hope it's over quickly for you. We are all here xo


----------



## Chris_25

I just got home from Egg Retrieval and I am puking from the anasthesia but other than that all went great and they were able to retrieve 23 eggs. I was crying because I was all drugged up and thought they said only 3.


----------



## azlissie

Honey, I am so sorry. I hope you heal well from the procedure. Take the time to mourn your little one - don't try to rush it. 

Congrats on a great ER!

AFM, Dawson's surgery is tomorrow & I'm a total mess. It makes me cry to think I'll never see that same smile again. And of course I'm nervous about the anesthesia & him being in pain afterwards. He's still so tiny - he barely weighs 10.5 lbs & he's 4.5 months old. I'm so glad he has no idea what's coming.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## MoBaby

Aww az he will do great! You got some good pics oh his face to cherish :) new memories to be made tomorrow!


----------



## Chris_25

azlissie said:


> Honey, I am so sorry. I hope you heal well from the procedure. Take the time to mourn your little one - don't try to rush it.
> 
> Congrats on a great ER!
> 
> AFM, Dawson's surgery is tomorrow & I'm a total mess. It makes me cry to think I'll never see that same smile again. And of course I'm nervous about the anesthesia & him being in pain afterwards. He's still so tiny - he barely weighs 10.5 lbs & he's 4.5 months old. I'm so glad he has no idea what's coming.

Aw I'm sorry I know it must be terribly hard on you! Remember he isn't aware of anything and it's harder on the parent then it is on the baby. I must have missed what exactly he is having done? Was he born with cleft lip? I was born with a cleft palate.


----------



## MoBaby

Chris that's a great report!!!


----------



## Jenn76

Chris Congrats!!!! That's great!!! I hope you feel better soon. 

Az, love all the pics you posted. Mo said it perfectly, you'll do great tomorrow you've been so strong through all of this. :hugs:

Honey you are amazing! I don't think I could be as strong. I hope things go well on the 18th and you can move on soon. :hugs:


----------



## Mamali

Az wish you and baby Dawson all the best tomorrow, be strong for him dear. You have beautiful pictures of him already, you are in my thoughts :hugs:

Chris 23 is great! Are you getting a fertilization report?


----------



## CDysart

So I had a little bit of brown spotting yesterday and my doctor decided to check my hcg just to be on the safe side and I just got the results.....she said they are going down so I will miscarry. I'm crushed.


----------



## MoBaby

Cd soo sorry :(


----------



## Chris_25

Mamali said:


> Az wish you and baby Dawson all the best tomorrow, be strong for him dear. You have beautiful pictures of him already, you are in my thoughts :hugs:
> 
> Chris 23 is great! Are you getting a fertilization report?

Yes, they will be calling me tomorrow. Hoping and praying for a good report!


----------



## Chris_25

CDysart said:


> So I had a little bit of brown spotting yesterday and my doctor decided to check my hcg just to be on the safe side and I just got the results.....she said they are going down so I will miscarry. I'm crushed.

I am so sorry! :( hugs to you


----------



## Chris_25

Jenn76 said:


> Chris Congrats!!!! That's great!!! I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Az, love all the pics you posted. Mo said it perfectly, you'll do great tomorrow you've been so strong through all of this. :hugs:
> 
> Honey you are amazing! I don't think I could be as strong. I hope things go well on the 18th and you can move on soon. :hugs:

Thank you! :)


----------



## Chris_25

MoBaby said:


> Chris that's a great report!!!



Thanks! :) :flower:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

CDysart said:


> So I had a little bit of brown spotting yesterday and my doctor decided to check my hcg just to be on the safe side and I just got the results.....she said they are going down so I will miscarry. I'm crushed.

CD - I'm so sorry sweetheart :hugs:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Chris...GREAT REPORT!!!!!

AZ... Dawson is one strong cookie and he will do fine <3 wish I could give you a hug, I know you must be nervous....I will be thinking of you and Dawson <3


----------



## Chris_25

PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Chris...GREAT REPORT!!!!!
> 
> AZ... Dawson is one strong cookie and he will do fine <3 wish I could give you a hug, I know you must be nervous....I will be thinking of you and Dawson <3

Thank you so far so good! I'm hoping for a good phone call tomorrow.


----------



## Jenn76

CD I'm so sorry :cry: :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

Honey - I am sorry you are going through this. It truly sucks. Make sure u make time for yourself afterwards. I took two weeks off of work and just spent some time alone. It helped me deal with it a bit better. 
I agree with Mo when it comes to FET. Much easier and we are both proof of success! :hugs:


Chris - that's a great number!!!! I had them give me something in the drip so I won't puke. Worked like a charm. 

Az - tons of luck and prayers your way!

Cd - I'm sorry!!! :hugs:

Had my first cervical check today! Got to see my twinkles again......we have a BOY & a GIRL!!!! :happydance: super excited!!!


----------



## Mamali

CD am so sorry dear :hugs::cry:


----------



## Mamali

FX for a good report today Chris.

Wow Stinas, that's great, a boy and a girl. Congratulations :happydance:

Az thinking of you and Dawson today, and praying everything goes well <3


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats stinas!!


----------



## Chris_25

Stinas said:


> Honey - I am sorry you are going through this. It truly sucks. Make sure u make time for yourself afterwards. I took two weeks off of work and just spent some time alone. It helped me deal with it a bit better.
> I agree with Mo when it comes to FET. Much easier and we are both proof of success! :hugs:
> 
> 
> Chris - that's a great number!!!! I had them give me something in the drip so I won't puke. Worked like a charm.
> 
> Az - tons of luck and prayers your way!
> 
> Cd - I'm sorry!!! :hugs:
> 
> Had my first cervical check today! Got to see my twinkles again......we have a BOY & a GIRL!!!! :happydance: super excited!!!

That's so amazing congratulations! How exciting! 

I did have them give me something for nausea and still puked lol can't win


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

That's awesome Stinas!!!!! <3 xoxoxo


----------



## Chris_25

They just called me from the lab and out of 23 eggs only 3 fertilized on their own and 9 with ICSI so I have 12 left so far. I'm not sure why so many didn't fertilize on their own.


----------



## MoBaby

It happens... Sometimes that's the reason for unexplained infertility. 12 is great!! Grow babies grow!!! Do you know if 3 or 5 day yet?


----------



## Chris_25

MoBaby said:


> It happens... Sometimes that's the reason for unexplained infertility. 12 is great!! Grow babies grow!!! Do you know if 3 or 5 day yet?


Thanks I hope these babies grow! They told me so far they are aiming toward a 5 day transfer which would be Monday.


----------



## Dis3tnd

Stinas a boy and a girl!? So exciting that you already know! I'm hoping for the same!


----------



## GettingBroody

Cd - :hugs: I am so so sorry hon. We are all here to listen if you need to cry or rant... :hugs: 

Honey - :hugs: :hugs: I know this might not be the right time but if I were in your position I think I would write a letter to the hospital outlining what happened. It is disgraceful that what was going on was not explained to you immediately. No woman should be left so in the dark... I know that is not your priority right now but maybe something to think about in the future. :hugs:

Az - what a gorgeous picture of Dawson! I hope today is going well for you both... :flower:

Stinas - team purple!!! :blue::pink: Congrats!!! :D

Chris - these things just happen sometimes. Even with ICSI we only had 3 fertilise normally. 12 is a great number! Grow embies grow! When is your next report? How are you feeling?


----------



## Chris_25

GettingBroody said:


> Cd - :hugs: I am so so sorry hon. We are all here to listen if you need to cry or rant... :hugs:
> 
> Honey - :hugs: :hugs: I know this might not be the right time but if I were in your position I think I would write a letter to the hospital outlining what happened. It is disgraceful that what was going on was not explained to you immediately. No woman should be left so in the dark... I know that is not your priority right now but maybe something to think about in the future. :hugs:
> 
> Az - what a gorgeous picture of Dawson! I hope today is going well for you both... :flower:
> 
> Stinas - team purple!!! :blue::pink: Congrats!!! :D
> 
> Chris - these things just happen sometimes. Even with ICSI we only had 3 fertilise normally. 12 is a great number! Grow embies grow! When is your next report? How are you feeling?

Thank you! This is all so scary and confusing! I am excited that've have that many so far. They told me they aren't checking on them tomorrow but will check on them again Saturday and call me.
I am feeling a lot of discomfort still and pains in my chest area also. I really hope I'm not developing ohss again! I am on those pills to prevent it though.


----------



## Chris_25

Ladies have any if you taken methylprednisolone during your IVF? I have I start these pills tomorrow and I'm scared. Wondering how you felt?


----------



## MoBaby

Ive taken them all cycles including my FETS and I felt fine. Its not a long enough or high enough dose to really give you side effects but you may be more thirsty and may be more moody and more hungry.


----------



## Chris_25

MoBaby said:


> Ive taken them all cycles including my FETS and I felt fine. Its not a long enough or high enough dose to really give you side effects but you may be more thirsty and may be more moody and more hungry.


Ok glad to hear! I'm just being a super worry wart lol I'm starting to annoy myself. Thank you :)


----------



## azlissie

Congrats Stinas!! So happy for you. 

Chris, don't worry - one (at least!) of those embies will stick 

So Dawson made it through surgery just fine & the surgeon was really happy with the result. The recovery has been horrific - poor little guy is in so much pain he's practically inconsolable. He whimpered & cried for about two solid hours, even on pretty serious pain meds. Since then he's been really tired, so he'll doze off for a few minutes & then wake up screaming. I've been awake since 2:45am & I don't see how I'll get any sleep tonight at all. My mom can't stay overnight since she's not a legal guardian & Dawson needs to be held constantly or he just flips out. I knew it was going to be rough but I had no idea it would be this terrible.


----------



## Chris_25

azlissie said:


> Congrats Stinas!! So happy for you.
> 
> Chris, don't worry - one (at least!) of those embies will stick
> 
> So Dawson made it through surgery just fine & the surgeon was really happy with the result. The recovery has been horrific - poor little guy is in so much pain he's practically inconsolable. He whimpered & cried for about two solid hours, even on pretty serious pain meds. Since then he's been really tired, so he'll doze off for a few minutes & then wake up screaming. I've been awake since 2:45am & I don't see how I'll get any sleep tonight at all. My mom can't stay overnight since she's not a legal guardian & Dawson needs to be held constantly or he just flips out. I knew it was going to be rough but I had no idea it would be this terrible.

Aw I am so sorry your having a tough time. You are a wonderful mom. Just keep holding and comforting him that's all you can do. :( so sad when they are in so much pain and it's out of your hands and nothing else you Can do. Saying prayers for you both! Xo hang in there


----------



## MrsC8776

CDysart said:


> So I had a little bit of brown spotting yesterday and my doctor decided to check my hcg just to be on the safe side and I just got the results.....she said they are going down so I will miscarry. I'm crushed.

I'm so sorry :hugs:



Stinas said:


> Honey - I am sorry you are going through this. It truly sucks. Make sure u make time for yourself afterwards. I took two weeks off of work and just spent some time alone. It helped me deal with it a bit better.
> I agree with Mo when it comes to FET. Much easier and we are both proof of success! :hugs:
> 
> 
> Chris - that's a great number!!!! I had them give me something in the drip so I won't puke. Worked like a charm.
> 
> Az - tons of luck and prayers your way!
> 
> Cd - I'm sorry!!! :hugs:
> 
> Had my first cervical check today! Got to see my twinkles again......we have a BOY & a GIRL!!!! :happydance: super excited!!!

Congrats on a boy and a girl!! Best of both worlds!! 



Chris_25 said:


> They just called me from the lab and out of 23 eggs only 3 fertilized on their own and 9 with ICSI so I have 12 left so far. I'm not sure why so many didn't fertilize on their own.

Thats a great report!



azlissie said:


> Congrats Stinas!! So happy for you.
> 
> Chris, don't worry - one (at least!) of those embies will stick
> 
> So Dawson made it through surgery just fine & the surgeon was really happy with the result. The recovery has been horrific - poor little guy is in so much pain he's practically inconsolable. He whimpered & cried for about two solid hours, even on pretty serious pain meds. Since then he's been really tired, so he'll doze off for a few minutes & then wake up screaming. I've been awake since 2:45am & I don't see how I'll get any sleep tonight at all. My mom can't stay overnight since she's not a legal guardian & Dawson needs to be held constantly or he just flips out. I knew it was going to be rough but I had no idea it would be this terrible.

Az~ :hugs: I'm so sorry that this has been so hard on everyone. I'm completely heartbroken that you have to go through this and so does Dawson. You are doing so great though. I'm sure it is very hard right now. Just try to remember that this is what was best for him. Stay strong but don't be afraid to cry with him. We are all here for you. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jenn76

Stinas: Congrats on B/G twins! It truly is the best of both worlds. 

Chris: 12 is fantastic! I'm sure you'll have some great embabies to transfer. 

Azlissie: Lots of hugs for you and Dawson. Poor little guy. Sorry your mom can't stay there, seems silly to me. How long do you need to stay in the hospital? Is Dawson eating? I can only imagine how tough this is and I wish you didn't have to go through this. Stay strong.


----------



## GettingBroody

Az - :hugs: :hugs: Delighted the surgery went well but I'm so sorry that Dawson is in pain. Just be there to hold him and love him - I'm sure your presence is doing him as much good as the pain meds. But make sure to look after yourself too - you'll be no good to him if you crash and burn... It's a pity that your mum can't be there with you or even relieve you for breaks. That would help a lot I'm sure. I hope Dawson's pain begins to ease today and don't forget he won't remember a thing about this in years to come... :hugs:


----------



## honeycheeks

Chris_25 said:


> Ladies have any if you taken methylprednisolone during your IVF? I have I start these pills tomorrow and I'm scared. Wondering how you felt?

I have been on prednisolone . They are the most bitter tasting gross pills ever. Other than the taste they made me feel nothing.


----------



## honeycheeks

GettingBroody said:


> Cd - :hugs: I am so so sorry hon. We are all here to listen if you need to cry or rant... :hugs:
> 
> Honey - :hugs: :hugs: I know this might not be the right time but if I were in your position I think I would write a letter to the hospital outlining what happened. It is disgraceful that what was going on was not explained to you immediately. No woman should be left so in the dark... I know that is not your priority right now but maybe something to think about in the future. :hugs:
> 
> Az - what a gorgeous picture of Dawson! I hope today is going well for you both... :flower:
> 
> Stinas - team purple!!! :blue::pink: Congrats!!! :D
> 
> Chris - these things just happen sometimes. Even with ICSI we only had 3 fertilise normally. 12 is a great number! Grow embies grow! When is your next report? How are you feeling?

Broody I am definitely writing a letter to the hospital. Just waiting to get back my energy. My body feels broken today. I had some major cramping yesterday but nothing now. No bleeding no spotting. Waiting patiently to pass my baby.


----------



## Mamali

Az glad the surgery went well, am so sorry Dawson is in so much pain. I know it's unbearable to see him in such agony, but be strong for him, and as MrsC said, we are all here for you :hugs::hugs:

Chris I took prednisolone tabs and didn't have any side effects from them. 12 is awesome, I had 4 fertilize with icsi, put back 3 and now have my one little miracle in the oven :haha:.

Hello everyone :flower:


----------



## never2late70

Hello Lovelies:
I haven't been on in a while and man have they changed things up on here. Most of us on here are friends on FB, but just wanted to pop in on the ones that are not and say hello.

Honey: I am absolutely furious and heart broken for you. What a nightmare. :growlmad::hugs:

Thinking about you all.

~Angie


----------



## Chris_25

I am going to the doctor for an ultrasound in a few hours to check on things. I am extremely swollen and having bad pains still in my stomach and chest. I hope it's not the ohss again.


----------



## GettingBroody

Keep us posted Chris. Fx'd it's not ohss...

Never - :hi:

Honey - :hugs:


----------



## Chris_25

Thanks ladies.
Basically I have a lot of fluid inside me and I did develop the ohss again but he said he's not going by what he's sees today and wants to see what it looks like on Monday. So if I do still have fluid he said he will drain it which I can't even think about and then they have to freeze the embryos and I have to wait till I heal. Or if it looks better he will put them in. He said if he puts them in while I have this fluid and ohss and I did get pregnant I will end up in the hospital while pregnant. So I have to go in Monday no matter what and I'm not sure if I will be doing the transfer or freezing them and draining the fluid.


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi guys, sorry I haven't been on in be few weeks. I've had a pretty tough time.f irst we had a spat of break-ins (thankfully the police have caught them!), I've had on and off pain with my tooth resulting several emergency trips to the dentist including today. I've ended up having a dental X-ray - had no choice really as the infection looked like it was going to spread - one root canal later I'm still numb but the swelling seems to be going don (only took about 12 weeks on and off to get it resolved!) dentist explained that whilst they prefer not to X-ray when pregnant the benefits outweighed the risks and if I didn't get it resolved it could spread and cause preterm labour (a scary thought I'd rather not go down) has anyone had a dental X-ray when pregnant? I know I should probably stop consulting dr google but I can't help myself - desperate for reassurance!

I've also had to deal with a uti - I am honestly so pleased to see the back of the second trimester, caused me nothing but problems! On a bright note my 4d scan is on Sunday (was Saturday but has been cancelled) so excited, but am determined to keep it a secret 

Honey, I'm so so sorry at what you've been through. I was sure this was going to be the one after everything you've been through. Your in my thoughts, and you don't deserve the way your hand has been dealt. I hope and pray that the next few days go as easy as possible (I'm not sure that's the right word but its hard sometimes to type what you feel) get some time to gather yourself together and then I'd defiantly kick ass over what you went through. You shouldn't have been left in the dark. Have you thought of counselling? When I had my miscarriage two years ago it really helped. Sending lots of gentle hugs sweetie x x x

Stinas massive congratulations - one of each! Secretly jealous that I'm not pregnant with twins (would love that!). Are you over the moon?

Mobaby, have you had your 20 week scan yet? Your nearly at the half way point now - woop!

Mamila are you all ready for labour with hospital bag etc packed and ready?

Cd, I'm really sorry to hear what's happened to you, hope your taking it easy and getting lots of rest x x 

Chris 12 out of 23 is brilliant! Remember its quality over quantity! I had 4 out of 9 fertilise so you've had more than half. Like mo said sometimes it just happens like that. If I'm not no by Monday hope et goes to plan x x 

Az - that's a totally gorgeous picture of Dawson! I'm glad today has gone really well for both of you. It sucks that the hospital won't let your mum stay over to help throughout the night. Did you manage to get any sleep at all? X x 

Sorry to all the lovely ladies I've missed, hope everyone is doing well x x x


----------



## MoBaby

I did my scan at 18 weeks :) we can do anatomy scan from 17-20 wks at my clinic. All was great! Sorry about your series of bad events :( hoping things turn around!! I'm past half way b/c I'm delivering at 37 wks so 17 weeks to go!!!


----------



## Chris_25

Have any of you ladies used crinone? I'm sure you have, but I sometimes burn from it and I get brown spotting after inserting it. Did this happen to you?


----------



## Chris_25

Likklegemz said:


> Hi guys, sorry I haven't been on in be few weeks. I've had a pretty tough time.f irst we had a spat of break-ins (thankfully the police have caught them!), I've had on and off pain with my tooth resulting several emergency trips to the dentist including today. I've ended up having a dental X-ray - had no choice really as the infection looked like it was going to spread - one root canal later I'm still numb but the swelling seems to be going don (only took about 12 weeks on and off to get it resolved!) dentist explained that whilst they prefer not to X-ray when pregnant the benefits outweighed the risks and if I didn't get it resolved it could spread and cause preterm labour (a scary thought I'd rather not go down) has anyone had a dental X-ray when pregnant? I know I should probably stop consulting dr google but I can't help myself - desperate for reassurance!
> 
> I've also had to deal with a uti - I am honestly so pleased to see the back of the second trimester, caused me nothing but problems! On a bright note my 4d scan is on Sunday (was Saturday but has been cancelled) so excited, but am determined to keep it a secret
> 
> Honey, I'm so so sorry at what you've been through. I was sure this was going to be the one after everything you've been through. Your in my thoughts, and you don't deserve the way your hand has been dealt. I hope and pray that the next few days go as easy as possible (I'm not sure that's the right word but its hard sometimes to type what you feel) get some time to gather yourself together and then I'd defiantly kick ass over what you went through. You shouldn't have been left in the dark. Have you thought of counselling? When I had my miscarriage two years ago it really helped. Sending lots of gentle hugs sweetie x x x
> 
> Stinas massive congratulations - one of each! Secretly jealous that I'm not pregnant with twins (would love that!). Are you over the moon?
> 
> Mobaby, have you had your 20 week scan yet? Your nearly at the half way point now - woop!
> 
> Mamila are you all ready for labour with hospital bag etc packed and ready?
> 
> Cd, I'm really sorry to hear what's happened to you, hope your taking it easy and getting lots of rest x x
> 
> Chris 12 out of 23 is brilliant! Remember its quality over quantity! I had 4 out of 9 fertilise so you've had more than half. Like mo said sometimes it just happens like that. If I'm not no by Monday hope et goes to plan x x
> 
> Az - that's a totally gorgeous picture of Dawson! I'm glad today has gone really well for both of you. It sucks that the hospital won't let your mum stay over to help throughout the night. Did you manage to get any sleep at all? X x
> 
> Sorry to all the lovely ladies I've missed, hope everyone is doing well x x x


Wow sorry you had to go through that while pregnant! I wouldn't worry too much I've heard of any pregnant women having to have an emergency x-ray it's a small amount of radiation and as long as your not doing it everyday all will be fine. Glad they took care of that tooth! 
Thank you as of yesterday which was day 3 we had 11 embryos going strong. So we will see what happens tomorrow! :)


----------



## MoBaby

Crinone gave me weird discharge... Anywhere from peach, white, grey, brown and pink. I used it until week 12 and I was so over it!

Oh I started inserting about 1" (length of tip of pinky) and it helped. The gel and applicator irritate the cervix.


----------



## Chris_25

MoBaby said:


> Crinone gave me weird discharge... Anywhere from peach, white, grey, brown and pink. I used it until week 12 and I was so over it!
> 
> Oh I started inserting about 1" (length of tip of pinky) and it helped. The gel and applicator irritate the cervix.

Ok because I've been sticking it up as far as it can go. I am also having weird colored clumps fall out its gross


----------



## MoBaby

Yes it's some nasty stuff! My clips wouldn't come out.. I had to clean them out, that's gross!!


----------



## Likklegemz

Chris good luck for tomorrow hope everything goes well (it is transfer tomorrow right!) my days and nights are all blending into one

Had 3d scan and it was fantastic! I'm even more in love!

Hope everyone is doing well and have had a lovely weekend x x x


----------



## Mamali

Likkle sorry about the tooth, wish you a quick recovery. Am almost through getting ready for the baby, can't wait to meet him/her.

Chris wish you all the best tomorrow. 

Az how are you and Dawson doing? Hope he is getting better and able to feed now. 

Hello everyone :flower:.


----------



## azlissie

Hello everyone! Thanks for thinking of Dawson & me - we've had an incredibly stressful, crazy four days. We finally made it home this afternoon. Yesterday he was super lethargic all day - he slept almost continuously from 8-2. They decided maybe the narcotic pain meds were too strong so they switched to plain Tylenol. He finally started acting like himself around 8pm & that was when he drank his first significant amount since before the surgery. They stopped the IV & decided to see if he could drink enough over night & this morning to maintain. He did really well with his first 3 feedings so they discharged him about 2 this afternoon. 

I'm dead tired - there's just no way to sleep in the hospital, especially when they're giving meds every 3 hours & checking vitals in between. And I'm frustrated with the plastic surgeon because I feel like he misrepresented the recovery process. He made it seem so easy & said Dawson would be drinking from his bottle right away & would go home after one night. If I has known we could be looking at 4 days I would have been mentally prepared, and I would have packed differently. I guess this has helped prepare me for when he has to have his palate surgery - I'll go in prepared for the worst case scenario. But I'm very happy with the job the surgeon did & I think Dawson looks great!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 28


----------



## Mamali

Az Dawson looks great!!! Wish him a quick recovery. My :hugs: and :kiss: to him, hope you will be able to get help now and take some rest.


----------



## GettingBroody

Wow, that's fantastic Az! And it's possibly still a bit swollen now, is it? He looks beautiful (as he always did! :D) I agree, of you'd known what the recovery was going to be like it would have been easier to prepare for/deal with. You are now out the other side though so get some sleep mama and enjoy your lIttle man! :hugs:

Likkle - delighted your scan went well! Photo?!

Mamali - cant believe you're nearly there! Your bfp seems like only yesterday!

Honey & CD - how are you doing? :hugs:

We went to a party in our hospital for World Prematurity Day yesterday. It was so lovely. I'd say there was close to 100 babies/toddlers there... (and loads of cake :haha:)


----------



## bubumaci

Honey, CD ... I am so so so very sorry :hugs:

@ Honey - I am just gobsmacked by how you were treated and so sorry you had to go through this!

AZ - handsome and brave little boy you have there :)


----------



## Jenn76

Chris: Good Luck today! I hope you can transfer. 

Azlissie: Dawson looks great! I'm surprised at how quick babies are able to bounce back. Had an adult gone through the same surgery I'm sure we'd take longer to recover. I'm glad he's eating well and you finally made it home. Staying in the hospital sucks I agree it is impossible to get any rest. I hope you can get some rest now that you are home. Hugs and kisses to your brave little man he's such a trooper. 

Likkle: Sorry to hear you have gone through so much. I broke a tooth while pregnant and have yet to get it fixed. I was told the X-rays are fine but to avoid the freezing meds if possible. So I opted to leave it broken. I hope the remainder of your pregnancy is trouble free. Yeah for 3D, do you know what it is and are keeping it a secret or are you still team yellow?


----------



## Chris_25

Thank you ladies. Everything went well and a lot of the fluid went away! He didn't really want to transfer 2 because of the possibility that if I got pregnant with twins the ohss can get worse. So he said he would only transfer one. So we compromised and he transferred a grade A+ and a B+ embryo. So I am officially PUPO with 2! :) I'm excited and nervous


----------



## Likklegemz

Chris congratulations on being PUPO! When's OTD? Are you going to test early? X x x


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats!! Do you have frosties?


----------



## bubumaci

Congratulations on being PUPO with Twins!

Fxd that you have some sticky beans there :) :dust::dust:


----------



## Chris_25

Likklegemz said:


> Chris congratulations on being PUPO! When's OTD? Are you going to test early? X x x


Thank you! :)
I want to test early my beta is on nov 27th so I'm thinking when I should test. I'm really scared.


----------



## Chris_25

MoBaby said:


> Congrats!! Do you have frosties?

Thank you and yes we have 3 good quality that were being frozen today and 7 remaining that they are waiting until tomorrow to see if they make it.


----------



## Chris_25

bubumaci said:


> Congratulations on being PUPO with Twins!
> 
> Fxd that you have some sticky beans there :) :dust::dust:

Thank you! :) I am praying very hard!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Congrats Chris!


----------



## Mamali

Congrats on being PUPO with twins Chris. :dust: to you!!!

Hey Kathy, how are you. I might have missed it, but when are you getting your results?


----------



## GettingBroody

Congrats on being PUPO Chris! And yay for frosties! :cold:


----------



## Chris_25

Thank you ladies! :)


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi Mamali <3 I finally received my results yesterday after another delay last week. Everything is back to normal so now I'm just waiting for AF to show up and on Friday I have an appointment for b/w and u/s. 

How are you feeling?


----------



## Mamali

yayyyy :happydance: Kathy, glad all is ok and you are ready to start. I guess this is the only time you feel like you can't wait to see the :witch: show up :haha:. Wish you tons of luck and :dust:. 

Am actually feeling good, didn't expect it to be like this at this stage, just can't wait to my baby in my arms!!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Mamali said:


> yayyyy :happydance: Kathy, glad all is ok and you are ready to start. I guess this is the only time you feel like you can't wait to see the :witch: show up :haha:. Wish you tons of luck and :dust:.
> 
> Am actually feeling good, didn't expect it to be like this at this stage, just can't wait to my baby in my arms!!!

Thank you Mamali :hugs: those are my exact feelings :haha: 

I can't wait to see pics of your little baby! Such exciting times :winkwink:


----------



## honeycheeks

I just got back home from the hospital. I passed the fetal tissue after being given misoprostol. An ultrasound later showed some remnants or clots. I am given some other pills for a week hoping to expel the clots and then go in for a follow up. I hope I pass everything by then.

How is everyone. I haven't caught up on the last couple of days. Still very tired and sleepy. Going back to bed again.


----------



## Mamali

Honey :hugs::hugs:


----------



## bubumaci

Sending you hugs of strength Honey!! :hugs:


----------



## Jenn76

Honey: :hugs: I hope this passes soon and you start feeling better. I'm so sorry you had to go through this. You deserve a break and a huge BFP! Hopefully a FET will bring you that. 

Kathy: Yeah!!! So happy to hear your results are good. Hurry up AF!!! Can't wait for you to get started. 

Chris: Congrats on being PUPO with twins!!!! I had my transfer on a Monday too and BFP on Saturday. Very faint line but it was there. I wouldn't test until then but you should get a result before the 27th. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Mamali

OMG GettingBroody am sorry, thought I replied you but I didn't :dohh:. Yeah it does seem like yesterday! The pregnancy is almost over and a new phase in life starting, can't wait!!! How is little miss Fia doing? My :hugs: and :kiss: to her.


----------



## bubumaci

So ... I know I have been a more or less "silent partner" for a while - but I just wanted to let you know that things are starting up on my end again.
On Monday, I felt that my period would be turning up soon, so I asked for an "emergency" appointment to get the scratch done. Had that done yesterday ... and .. AF just showed up 1,5 hours ago. So on Friday I start jabbing myself again.

Since this is the 5th ICSI (and 8th transfer), I am just so apprehensive. I know exactly what to expect and am praying so hard that finally, finally, we will get the results we have been praying for for so long! You all know what a crappy year it's been for me... please please keep your fingers crossed, that we will get a BFP that sticks... I need a happy 2014...

Thank you <3


----------



## Jenn76

Bubu :happydance: So excited for you!!!! I think after the year you have had you deserve it to end on a happy note. I'll be praying for you all the way!! When will your transfer be?


----------



## MoBaby

Bubu so excited for you! I've got everything crossed!!


----------



## Chris_25

Jenn76 said:


> Honey: :hugs: I hope this passes soon and you start feeling better. I'm so sorry you had to go through this. You deserve a break and a huge BFP! Hopefully a FET will bring you that.
> 
> Kathy: Yeah!!! So happy to hear your results are good. Hurry up AF!!! Can't wait for you to get started.
> 
> Chris: Congrats on being PUPO with twins!!!! I had my transfer on a Monday too and BFP on Saturday. Very faint line but it was there. I wouldn't test until then but you should get a result before the 27th. Good Luck!!!

Thank you! I am just so petrified to test. :( 
I had a big meltdown for a few hours straight this morning. I'm just so frustrated and hate the waiting!


----------



## Chris_25

bubumaci said:


> So ... I know I have been a more or less "silent partner" for a while - but I just wanted to let you know that things are starting up on my end again.
> On Monday, I felt that my period would be turning up soon, so I asked for an "emergency" appointment to get the scratch done. Had that done yesterday ... and .. AF just showed up 1,5 hours ago. So on Friday I start jabbing myself again.
> 
> Since this is the 5th ICSI (and 8th transfer), I am just so apprehensive. I know exactly what to expect and am praying so hard that finally, finally, we will get the results we have been praying for for so long! You all know what a crappy year it's been for me... please please keep your fingers crossed, that we will get a BFP that sticks... I need a happy 2014...
> 
> Thank you <3


I am praying for you and just know that you will get there! Stay strong <3


----------



## bubumaci

Jenn76 said:


> Bubu :happydance: So excited for you!!!! I think after the year you have had you deserve it to end on a happy note. I'll be praying for you all the way!! When will your transfer be?

Thanks Jenn!
I have only a rough plan so far - the date can always change, depending on how I respond to the meds and whether or not the ER date gets brought forward or pushed back. If everything stays as in the plan, then I will be triggering on the 30th, ER on the 2nd and ET on the 7th ... but in almost all previous stimming cycles, there have been adjustments made :)

Thanks ladies for your positive vibes! :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Likklegemz

Bubu I'm so excited and hopefully for you! I've been following what you've been up to since the beginning, and you've had such a journey. Pray that this is your turn!

Keeping everything crossed hun x


----------



## MoBaby

I have a question ladies: did you all have tightening/hardening of the uterus when you were pregnant? It's been several weeks and not painful and nothing when I went to my ob last but it still worries me... I've had to work a lot recently (weekend duty plus 2 nights of call) with no break and I think that makes it worse. I'm taking off tomorrow b/c we are over staffed but I wonder if I should go in? I have appt Monday and don't work this weekend so I can rest tomorrow then this weekend. Idk. Pregnancy worries lol!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

BUBU <3 I'm am so very happy for you!!! Fingers, toes and everything else is crossed for you!! Sounds like you and I will be neck and neck


----------



## Jenn76

Sounds like Braxton Hicks to me. I had them off and on from about 17 or 18 weeks I think. I've heard of people needing to count them and go in if there are over a certain amount but my OB didn't say that. I ignored them because they were off and on and I just knew they weren't early labour. 

Chris I know it's stressful. I tested daily from Wed on. I never let the bfn bother me knowing it was early. Actually seeing that stark white before the faint pink line made it feel more real. Try not to let testing get you upset everyone has different experiences and you're PUPO enjoy that feeling.


----------



## Jenn76

Oops somehow I double posted :)


----------



## honeycheeks

Bubu im happy you are starting again. I hope this is the last time you ever have to do this. You will always be in my thoughts. 

AFM I boobs are killing me literally period. Its so painful even to breathe. The pain is the worst on the sides near underarms. It feels like someone kicked me hard. I am also leaking milk which I totally didn't expect to.


----------



## Jenn76

Honey that sucks! Very weird, I guess all the hormones have got your system out of whack. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## bubumaci

@ Kathy ... then let us hope that our neck-to-neck will be a positive repeat of April ;) I believe we were at the same time then as well <3

Thank you Honey - I hope it's the last time ever too!!! xxx I hope you feel better soon, I am so sorry you are going through this! :hugs:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

bubumaci said:


> @ Kathy ... then let us hope that our neck-to-neck will be a positive repeat of April ;) I believe we were at the same time then as well <3
> 
> Thank you Honey - I hope it's the last time ever too!!! xxx I hope you feel better soon, I am so sorry you are going through this! :hugs:

That's right!!!!! :happydance: We were! I go in Friday for B/W and U/S so they can tell me if I start that night or the next :happydance: We are going to do just fine this time around :hugs:


----------



## bubumaci

I thought so :) :happydance:
Do you do your injections at night?

I really hope so [-o&lt; :hugs:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

bubumaci said:


> I thought so :) :happydance:
> Do you do your injections at night?
> 
> I really hope so [-o&lt; :hugs:

I did my injections in the morning because I had my friend give them to me..so it was easier...this time around I will try them on my own and I think I will do mine before I leave to work each morning...it's easier for me that way because sometimes I get out later than normal and don't want to rush home or end up forgetting at night time... of course if they tell me at night then I will do them at night. 

Did your RE say to do the injections a night?


----------



## Mamali

Bubu and Kathy got everything crossed this is it for you, :dust:

Honey hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Mo as Jenn said, it sounds like Braxton Hicks contractions. A way of preparing your uterus for the real deal, I guess it's nothing to worry about, I'm having them a lot now, I hear that happens when you are almost due.


----------



## MoBaby

I'm not due for a while which worries me :( I'll speak to ob Monday


----------



## Stinas

BUBU - I hope this is it for you!!! You are always in my prayers!

Mo - If you can take off, I would just do it. You might just need a fart around on the couch day!!! 

Honey - :hugs::hugs:

Kathy - :happydance:

Jenn- Braxton hicks that early? Im getting nervous now lol


Ladiesespecially twin ladies.when did you first feel movement? I keep waiting and waiting and I don't know what to look out for.


----------



## GettingBroody

Mo - I had that from about 19/20 weeks on I think, my bump would suddenly just get really tight and hard. Going for walks seemed to bring it on too. I think it's fairly normal but you're right to speak to your OB if you're worried, peace of mind is so important in pregnancy! When I did go into early labour it felt painful and very different but all my contractions were in my back so maybe that's why....

Honey - so sorry you're going through this. I hope things go as smoothly as is possible in such a sad situation :hugs:

Chris - hang in there!!!! :dust: I tested neg at 9dpo and positive at 12dpo so don't be put off by a bfn if you do test early!

Kathy & Bubu - :hugs: if positive vibes alone could do it ye wouldn't even need to do injections ye have so many people on here cheering for ye!!! Sending some more :dust: in your directions! Come on :bfp:s!!!! :hugs:

Mamali - she is doing great thanks!! Took her to the swimming pool for the first time on Monday - she loved it! For anyone who wants to do swimming with their babies have a look at the Baby section of www.uswim.com It's got step-by-step instructions for teaching tiny babies to swim. Really clear, with videos too. Some of the water baby type programs are ridiculously expensive so this is a really good alternative. :thumbup: The site was put together by an Australian swim school in an effort to help prevent child drownings so they know what they're talking about....


----------



## bubumaci

@ Kathy - no, I do all the injections in the morning (except the trigger shot). I was just wondering because you said you were getting your u/s and b/w on Friday and would know if you were starting that night or the next. I guess I misunderstood :)

Chris - sending you heaps of :dust: :kiss:

Honey - sending you huge hugs :hugs:

And a :howdy: to everyone else :)


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

bubumaci said:


> @ Kathy - no, I do all the injections in the morning (except the trigger shot). I was just wondering because you said you were getting your u/s and b/w on Friday and would know if you were starting that night or the next. I guess I misunderstood :)
> 
> Chris - sending you heaps of :dust: :kiss:
> 
> Honey - sending you huge hugs :hugs:
> 
> And a :howdy: to everyone else :)

I honestly was thinking I would start on Saturday but how the nurse was explaining it almost sounded as if I would be starting at night :shrug: so confused! :haha: I'm just excited that I'm less than 24 hours away from getting the green light :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MoBaby

I ended up taking today off :)
It's nice.. I'm still lying around in bed with my kitties. My one I just brought gone from having surgery so I'm glad I get to cuddle with him today. And I'm sitting here feeling little kicks which I love.. Still have tightening but not painful. I think I have an irritable uterus b/c of all the surgeries and such. But I'm just relaxing today. May go out shopping :)

Kathy that's so exciting!! Eek!!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

azlissie said:


> Hello everyone! Thanks for thinking of Dawson & me - we've had an incredibly stressful, crazy four days. We finally made it home this afternoon. Yesterday he was super lethargic all day - he slept almost continuously from 8-2. They decided maybe the narcotic pain meds were too strong so they switched to plain Tylenol. He finally started acting like himself around 8pm & that was when he drank his first significant amount since before the surgery. They stopped the IV & decided to see if he could drink enough over night & this morning to maintain. He did really well with his first 3 feedings so they discharged him about 2 this afternoon.
> 
> I'm dead tired - there's just no way to sleep in the hospital, especially when they're giving meds every 3 hours & checking vitals in between. And I'm frustrated with the plastic surgeon because I feel like he misrepresented the recovery process. He made it seem so easy & said Dawson would be drinking from his bottle right away & would go home after one night. If I has known we could be looking at 4 days I would have been mentally prepared, and I would have packed differently. I guess this has helped prepare me for when he has to have his palate surgery - I'll go in prepared for the worst case scenario. But I'm very happy with the job the surgeon did & I think Dawson looks great!

I love all the updates on Facebook!! He is such a handsome little man and I'm so glad things are going better for you guys. Sorry that the plastic surgeon didn't just come out and say that it could take a few days. I guess theres really no way of knowing but I agree that a little warning would have been nice. When does Dawson have to go in for the next surgery? 



Chris_25 said:


> Thank you ladies. Everything went well and a lot of the fluid went away! He didn't really want to transfer 2 because of the possibility that if I got pregnant with twins the ohss can get worse. So he said he would only transfer one. So we compromised and he transferred a grade A+ and a B+ embryo. So I am officially PUPO with 2! :) I'm excited and nervous

Sorry for the delay but I wanted to say huge congrats on being PUPO!! 



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Hi Mamali <3 I finally received my results yesterday after another delay last week. Everything is back to normal so now I'm just waiting for AF to show up and on Friday I have an appointment for b/w and u/s.
> 
> How are you feeling?

:happydance: Thats such great news! Come on AF! I hope all goes well tomorrow! 



honeycheeks said:


> I just got back home from the hospital. I passed the fetal tissue after being given misoprostol. An ultrasound later showed some remnants or clots. I am given some other pills for a week hoping to expel the clots and then go in for a follow up. I hope I pass everything by then.
> 
> How is everyone. I haven't caught up on the last couple of days. Still very tired and sleepy. Going back to bed again.

:hugs:



bubumaci said:


> So ... I know I have been a more or less "silent partner" for a while - but I just wanted to let you know that things are starting up on my end again.
> On Monday, I felt that my period would be turning up soon, so I asked for an "emergency" appointment to get the scratch done. Had that done yesterday ... and .. AF just showed up 1,5 hours ago. So on Friday I start jabbing myself again.
> 
> Since this is the 5th ICSI (and 8th transfer), I am just so apprehensive. I know exactly what to expect and am praying so hard that finally, finally, we will get the results we have been praying for for so long! You all know what a crappy year it's been for me... please please keep your fingers crossed, that we will get a BFP that sticks... I need a happy 2014...
> 
> Thank you <3

Yay for getting started!! I know this has been a long for you but 2014 has got to be a better year! You will get your bfp and have your forever baby in your arms. :hugs:



MoBaby said:


> I have a question ladies: did you all have tightening/hardening of the uterus when you were pregnant? It's been several weeks and not painful and nothing when I went to my ob last but it still worries me... I've had to work a lot recently (weekend duty plus 2 nights of call) with no break and I think that makes it worse. I'm taking off tomorrow b/c we are over staffed but I wonder if I should go in? I have appt Monday and don't work this weekend so I can rest tomorrow then this weekend. Idk. Pregnancy worries lol!

Jen explained it just the way I would have. Some people just get them much earlier. Make sure you stay hydrated and keep your feet up. Not sure if this was already said or not but they say to drink a glass of water and lay on your left side. That should help. I'm glad you took a day off. :) 



Stinas said:


> BUBU - I hope this is it for you!!! You are always in my prayers!
> 
> Mo - If you can take off, I would just do it. You might just need a fart around on the couch day!!!
> 
> Honey - :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Kathy - :happydance:
> 
> Jenn- Braxton hicks that early? Im getting nervous now lol
> 
> 
> Ladiesespecially twin ladies.when did you first feel movement? I keep waiting and waiting and I don't know what to look out for.

I felt movement exactly at 14 weeks and then at exactly 21 weeks I felt movement on the outside. Funny thing was I was sitting at a baby shower the first time I ever felt movement. To me it felt like little random popping. I knew it wasn't gas (like a lot of people say they mistake it for) because it felt much different than that. I guess kinda like popcorn :haha: I wouldn't feel it for a day or so and then all the sudden feel it all the time. From there it just got stronger. Soon you will be wondering how to tell who is who. :winkwink: At that point theres really no way to know until you figure out the positions of the babies and get used to who makes what movements. For me Baby B who is now Emma was a huge kicker and Ava was my puncher baby. Exactly the same as they are now! When do you have your next scan? 

*AFM~* I've been going through some things with Ava. I was concerned with some things she is doing and so I took her to the dr. They sent her to the children's eye clinic. I got her eyes checked and theres nothing wrong with her eyes just as I assumed. The pediatrician said that if it wasn't her eyes he would send her to a neurologist to get her checked out. She is behind developmentally which has us concerned. I have been working with her a lot lately on sitting up. She is now able to sit up unassisted for a little while. If you saw me post on FB about her getting into the sitting position by herself a week ago that was a very big step for us. Since that day she hasn't done it again. It was progress though and thats what matters. She did belly crawl into the kitchen with me for the first time yesterday and I could have jumped for joy I was so excited for her. 

Emma is all over the place! I can't do anything with out her right there. Doing the dishes she pulls herself up and stands at the dishwasher "helping" me. I seriously have to keep my eye on this little girl. She is going to be trouble. :haha: In a good way of course. 

The girls have their 9 month check up and flu shots on the 26th. Fun times! I can't believe tomorrow they will be 9 months already!!:cry: I'll have an update on Ava then and see what he wants me to do next.


----------



## MoBaby

Aww mrsc hopefully all is fine with her! I know with twins one can lag a little behind. Fx the neurologist doesn't see anything wrong.


----------



## MrsC8776

Thank you Mo, I do too.


----------



## Chris_25

MrsC8776 said:


> azlissie said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone! Thanks for thinking of Dawson & me - we've had an incredibly stressful, crazy four days. We finally made it home this afternoon. Yesterday he was super lethargic all day - he slept almost continuously from 8-2. They decided maybe the narcotic pain meds were too strong so they switched to plain Tylenol. He finally started acting like himself around 8pm & that was when he drank his first significant amount since before the surgery. They stopped the IV & decided to see if he could drink enough over night & this morning to maintain. He did really well with his first 3 feedings so they discharged him about 2 this afternoon.
> 
> I'm dead tired - there's just no way to sleep in the hospital, especially when they're giving meds every 3 hours & checking vitals in between. And I'm frustrated with the plastic surgeon because I feel like he misrepresented the recovery process. He made it seem so easy & said Dawson would be drinking from his bottle right away & would go home after one night. If I has known we could be looking at 4 days I would have been mentally prepared, and I would have packed differently. I guess this has helped prepare me for when he has to have his palate surgery - I'll go in prepared for the worst case scenario. But I'm very happy with the job the surgeon did & I think Dawson looks great!
> 
> I love all the updates on Facebook!! He is such a handsome little man and I'm so glad things are going better for you guys. Sorry that the plastic surgeon didn't just come out and say that it could take a few days. I guess theres really no way of knowing but I agree that a little warning would have been nice. When does Dawson have to go in for the next surgery?
> 
> 
> 
> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies. Everything went well and a lot of the fluid went away! He didn't really want to transfer 2 because of the possibility that if I got pregnant with twins the ohss can get worse. So he said he would only transfer one. So we compromised and he transferred a grade A+ and a B+ embryo. So I am officially PUPO with 2! :) I'm excited and nervousClick to expand...
> 
> Sorry for the delay but I wanted to say huge congrats on being PUPO!!
> 
> 
> 
> PRAYIN4BABIES said:
> 
> 
> Hi Mamali <3 I finally received my results yesterday after another delay last week. Everything is back to normal so now I'm just waiting for AF to show up and on Friday I have an appointment for b/w and u/s.
> 
> How are you feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance: Thats such great news! Come on AF! I hope all goes well tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> honeycheeks said:
> 
> 
> I just got back home from the hospital. I passed the fetal tissue after being given misoprostol. An ultrasound later showed some remnants or clots. I am given some other pills for a week hoping to expel the clots and then go in for a follow up. I hope I pass everything by then.
> 
> How is everyone. I haven't caught up on the last couple of days. Still very tired and sleepy. Going back to bed again.Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> bubumaci said:
> 
> 
> So ... I know I have been a more or less "silent partner" for a while - but I just wanted to let you know that things are starting up on my end again.
> On Monday, I felt that my period would be turning up soon, so I asked for an "emergency" appointment to get the scratch done. Had that done yesterday ... and .. AF just showed up 1,5 hours ago. So on Friday I start jabbing myself again.
> 
> Since this is the 5th ICSI (and 8th transfer), I am just so apprehensive. I know exactly what to expect and am praying so hard that finally, finally, we will get the results we have been praying for for so long! You all know what a crappy year it's been for me... please please keep your fingers crossed, that we will get a BFP that sticks... I need a happy 2014...
> 
> Thank you <3Click to expand...
> 
> Yay for getting started!! I know this has been a long for you but 2014 has got to be a better year! You will get your bfp and have your forever baby in your arms. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> I have a question ladies: did you all have tightening/hardening of the uterus when you were pregnant? It's been several weeks and not painful and nothing when I went to my ob last but it still worries me... I've had to work a lot recently (weekend duty plus 2 nights of call) with no break and I think that makes it worse. I'm taking off tomorrow b/c we are over staffed but I wonder if I should go in? I have appt Monday and don't work this weekend so I can rest tomorrow then this weekend. Idk. Pregnancy worries lol!Click to expand...
> 
> Jen explained it just the way I would have. Some people just get them much earlier. Make sure you stay hydrated and keep your feet up. Not sure if this was already said or not but they say to drink a glass of water and lay on your left side. That should help. I'm glad you took a day off. :)
> 
> 
> 
> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> BUBU - I hope this is it for you!!! You are always in my prayers!
> 
> Mo - If you can take off, I would just do it. You might just need a fart around on the couch day!!!
> 
> Honey - :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Kathy - :happydance:
> 
> Jenn- Braxton hicks that early? Im getting nervous now lol
> 
> 
> Ladiesespecially twin ladies.when did you first feel movement? I keep waiting and waiting and I don't know what to look out for.Click to expand...
> 
> I felt movement exactly at 14 weeks and then at exactly 21 weeks I felt movement on the outside. Funny thing was I was sitting at a baby shower the first time I ever felt movement. To me it felt like little random popping. I knew it wasn't gas (like a lot of people say they mistake it for) because it felt much different than that. I guess kinda like popcorn :haha: I wouldn't feel it for a day or so and then all the sudden feel it all the time. From there it just got stronger. Soon you will be wondering how to tell who is who. :winkwink: At that point theres really no way to know until you figure out the positions of the babies and get used to who makes what movements. For me Baby B who is now Emma was a huge kicker and Ava was my puncher baby. Exactly the same as they are now! When do you have your next scan?
> 
> *AFM~* I've been going through some things with Ava. I was concerned with some things she is doing and so I took her to the dr. They sent her to the children's eye clinic. I got her eyes checked and theres nothing wrong with her eyes just as I assumed. The pediatrician said that if it wasn't her eyes he would send her to a neurologist to get her checked out. She is behind developmentally which has us concerned. I have been working with her a lot lately on sitting up. She is now able to sit up unassisted for a little while. If you saw me post on FB about her getting into the sitting position by herself a week ago that was a very big step for us. Since that day she hasn't done it again. It was progress though and thats what matters. She did belly crawl into the kitchen with me for the first time yesterday and I could have jumped for joy I was so excited for her.
> 
> Emma is all over the place! I can't do anything with out her right there. Doing the dishes she pulls herself up and stands at the dishwasher "helping" me. I seriously have to keep my eye on this little girl. She is going to be trouble. :haha: In a good way of course.
> 
> The girls have their 9 month check up and flu shots on the 26th. Fun times! I can't believe tomorrow they will be 9 months already!!:cry: I'll have an update on Ava then and see what he wants me to do next.Click to expand...



Thank you!
I'm hoping they can give you an answer for Ava, but I pray everything is just fine! :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

MrsC - I hope it's just her being a bit lazy! Glad your doctor is making the right approaches to figure out what it is! 
I am 16w today and I haven't felt anything boo!! I keep waiting and waiting. 
I am at my doc apt right now. Not seeing my normal ob...there are 3 docs we see here. My original doc said when I returned from California I can get a scan so I will tell her that because I want to see them.


----------



## MrsC8776

Stinas when you have your scan ask what position the placentas are in. That can make a big difference in feeling movement later on. I would think by 18-20 weeks you should feel something so not much longer.


----------



## Stinas

MrsC - My first abdominal scan the lady said something about one being posterior&#8230;but didn't elaborate much&#8230;ill ask on monday. They didn't do a scan today because the lady left.


----------



## MrsC8776

Stinas said:


> MrsC - My first abdominal scan the lady said something about one being posteriorbut didn't elaborate muchill ask on monday. They didn't do a scan today because the lady left.

Its anterior placentas that make movement take longer to feel. I just found this. "If you have an anterior placenta, the position of your placenta is in the front. This means that your baby will have to kick extra hard to get through enough for you to feel him or her. If you have a posterior placenta, your placenta is either in the back or on the site so your baby can kick directly at your stomach. As you probably have already figured out, women who have a posterior placenta will feel baby much sooner than women with an anterior placenta will." With twins though you will be getting kicks all over so you won't be missing anything. It will feel like you are in the middle of a boxing match. :haha:


----------



## Jenn76

Stinas: I was late in feeling movement. About 19 weeks for me to feel and 22 weeks for DH to feel. To me the first movements felt like a spasm, really hard to tell it was a baby moving. Yes I had BH early on and throughout my pregnancy. Not sure if it is more common with twins. They don't feel anything like a real contraction. 

MrsC: Both my babies are completely different and are hitting milestones at different rates. Neither can get themselves into a sitting position but both can sit up unattended. Chris is trying to crawl but mostly drags himself along. Emma isn't really trying to crawl yet. Emma was verbal much earlier Chris is just starting to babble. My doc says it's normal for babies to progress at different rates. The adjusted age for your babies makes them not that much older then mine adjusted so based on those few things you mentioned I don't think it sounds like Ava is way behind. Try not to get caught up with milestones every baby is different. My cousin had a baby 11 weeks before me and she is walking now and was sitting and crawling before 6 months. It was bugging me thinking mine are behind but in actuality her baby is ahead. I hope all is well and Ava is just progressing at her own rate.


----------



## GettingBroody

Stinas - I think I first felt movement at 17 weeks. It felt like a tiny bubble popping! It's such an exciting time when you first start feeling it - enjoy!!!!!

MrsC - I hope that nothing serious shows up in Ava's tests. Fx'd it turns out to be nothing or else something that can be easily sorted with some early intervention pt (or something similar) I know it is worrying though :hugs: Do you have lots of follow up apts with your NICU? We go back regularly for OT, PT, eye check-ups and to see the neonatal consultant. It's reassuring that they are keeping a close eye on things...


----------



## MrsC8776

Jenn76 said:


> Stinas: I was late in feeling movement. About 19 weeks for me to feel and 22 weeks for DH to feel. To me the first movements felt like a spasm, really hard to tell it was a baby moving. Yes I had BH early on and throughout my pregnancy. Not sure if it is more common with twins. They don't feel anything like a real contraction.
> 
> MrsC: Both my babies are completely different and are hitting milestones at different rates. Neither can get themselves into a sitting position but both can sit up unattended. Chris is trying to crawl but mostly drags himself along. Emma isn't really trying to crawl yet. Emma was verbal much earlier Chris is just starting to babble. My doc says it's normal for babies to progress at different rates. The adjusted age for your babies makes them not that much older then mine adjusted so based on those few things you mentioned I don't think it sounds like Ava is way behind. Try not to get caught up with milestones every baby is different. My cousin had a baby 11 weeks before me and she is walking now and was sitting and crawling before 6 months. It was bugging me thinking mine are behind but in actuality her baby is ahead. I hope all is well and Ava is just progressing at her own rate.

I understand what you're saying. I know they won't grow and develop at the same rate. Certain things just seem off with her behavior. I haven't listed everything here that I've noticed. The sitting was just one of the things. For example she has this head tilt thing where she will slowly tilt her head side to side. Other times she will just let her head drop like she has no control over her neck muscles. The head tilt thing is what I took her in for to get checked out. I mentioned the sitting up at the same time. While in the dr office I was talking to him about how she just lets her head drop sometimes and a few minutes later she did it while he was watching her. I'm trying not to worry but sometimes things just don't seem _right_. I just have this gut feeling that its something you know? I know Emma is advanced for her age. She needs to slow down! I try very hard not to compare them in things. It's just a worry I can't shake until I know everything is ok with her. If things aren't ok that will be fine as well. At least I would know and be able to help her in anyway I can. 

Thats crazy that you cousins baby is so far ahead in things!! 



GettingBroody said:


> Stinas - I think I first felt movement at 17 weeks. It felt like a tiny bubble popping! It's such an exciting time when you first start feeling it - enjoy!!!!!
> 
> MrsC - I hope that nothing serious shows up in Ava's tests. Fx'd it turns out to be nothing or else something that can be easily sorted with some early intervention pt (or something similar) I know it is worrying though :hugs: Do you have lots of follow up apts with your NICU? We go back regularly for OT, PT, eye check-ups and to see the neonatal consultant. It's reassuring that they are keeping a close eye on things...

Here we don't go back to the NICU once we leave. You may have mentioned before but where are you located? Thats so great that you guys go back regularly for certain check ups!! I am glad that they are checking things out with her and see the same things I'm seeing. It helps me feel like I'm not a crazy mom. The pediatrician has mentioned that if she didn't start sitting up unassisted that we would look into early intervention pt. She isn't sitting up fully straight yet. She sits and leans forward almost with her belly on the floor most of the time but since I've been working with her she's getting a little better.


----------



## Chris_25

Hi ladies,
I have a question? How long did it take for your trigger to come out of your system? I took 10,000 units on nov 11th and tonight I just tested with only holding my urine in for 20 minutes to a half hour and a very light line came up. I am getting excited but don't want to get too excited in case it's the trigger still? My 5 day transfer was on Monday. Could it be possible?


----------



## MoBaby

It took me between 10-12 days. All you can do is retest and if it's darker tomorrow/next day :) it's possible it's real!! I'm excited for you!


----------



## Mamali

MrsC I pray that nothing is wrong with her, and she is just a bit slower than Emma. The worry never ends, does it? 

Chris FXd it's a bfp dear, and the keeps getting darker!

Hello everyone :flower:


----------



## Jenn76

We were worried about Emma in the beginning too. She wouldn't smile at us or look at us for what seemed like forever. DH kept saying it was signs of Autism. Of course I googled things and found many parents going through the same thing. It's very scary thinking about these things. I would literally put my face in her face trying to get her to look at me. She would stare at the ceiling or the walls and turn away from me. It wasn't until she was 18 weeks that she finally started to see people and smile at us. Hopefully Ava is okay. I know how you must be feeling. It's impossible not to compare twins and worry about these type things. :hugs:


----------



## Jenn76

Chris it took nine days for my trigger to leave my system. FX for you.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hello??? anyone out there??? <3


----------



## Chris_25

Hi ladies I think I might be pregnant! This is just too shocking and amazing to me because i've never seen a bfp in my life! The lines are getting darker each day and I am going for my beta tomorrow. I am 7dp5dt


----------



## MoBaby

Hey Kathy :)


----------



## MrsC8776

Congrats Chris!!!:happydance:


----------



## Chris_25

MrsC8776 said:


> Congrats Chris!!!:happydance:


Thank you! :flower: :happydance:


----------



## Likklegemz

Congratulations Chris!!! Super pleased for you x x x


----------



## Chris_25

Likklegemz said:


> Congratulations Chris!!! Super pleased for you x x x



Thank you it's so shocking


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats Chris!!!!! Yay!!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Congrats Chris!! <3

Hey MO! how are you feeling?


----------



## Stinas

Chris!!! Yayyyy super exciting!! Congrats!!!

How is everyone?!


----------



## Chris_25

Thank you ladies! :)


----------



## Jenn76

Congrats Chris! :happydance: Good luck tomorrow!!! I hope you have a great beta!


----------



## bubumaci

Congratulations here too :) I can't wait to hear your beta results :)


----------



## GettingBroody

Congratulations Chris!!! :dance: Good luck with your beta!

MrsC - I'm in Ireland. The public health system here is quite good. All my maternity care, Fia's NICU stay and all the follow ups are covered 100% by the government...


----------



## MoBaby

Hey ladies! Had a scan yesterday. Baby is doing great!! Everything looked fine. I'm in the two week plan now (scans every 2 weeks) because of the tightening/hardening I've been having. Dr said it's normal and b/c of my history I'll feel it more but since it is happening early he wants to watch me closer. I'm totally fine with this! He said they are braxton-hicks.


----------



## Mamali

Congratulations Chris :happydance::happydance:, hope you have a great beta tomorrow!!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Congrats Chris <3

Getting....I need to move by you <3 How is Ms. Fia doing? 

Stinas....how are you feeling sweetie!

Mo...Glad to hear baby is well <3

Hi MrsC & Jen<3

Bubu...what's new with you? how is everything?

Lindsay..miss ya!!! 

Bomo...Angie...miss you ladies too <3

Mamali....getting closer!!! so exciting!


----------



## bubumaci

Hey Kathy :wave:
Well - went for my 5th-stimming-day u/s and b/w this morning. Lining is looking very good, doctor happy. Follicles are slowly developing - had a few on each ovary at around 5. So I don't start with the antagonist today, but tomorrow. Next u/s is on Saturday, and we expect that I shall be triggering Saturday night. Latest Sunday night - so either Monday + Tuesday next week is ER.
I mentioned my concern about having high progesterone again and not being able to do a fresh transfer - and he said that he was confident that we would be doing a fresh transfer and we would keep a close eye on the progesterone.
My bloods came back and I compared the progesterone values with all the other tries and it is way lower on CD7 than any other time - so that has comforted me a bit. Perhaps the Chinese medicine and acupuncture are doing their bit too :)

How are things at your end? <3


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

So glad to hear that Bubu!!!! I can't believe Monday or Tuesday for you already!!! wow!!!!

I'm going on day five today and they have me doing the injections at night....I had b/w and u/s yesterday but my estrogen was at 73...so they said it was on the low end...so they made me take follistim at 225 last night and today...to see if anything springs up...a bit worried as I didn't have this problem the first time around....They said it's pretty quiet in there....

I'm taking metformin...Synthroid...and a prenatel...but I could have sworn the last time I was taking estrace but this nurse didn't tell me to take it...I called the office and currently waiting for a call back....


----------



## MoBaby

Kathy don't worry about the estrogen now.. One of my cycles was a 23 on day 5 and they changed nothing and I still ended up with 19 eggs I think (or maybe 17). Progesterone was around 2400 on trigger day (10 days of stims total). Things should pick up from here esp with the inc dose :)


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Thank you so much Mo!!!!!! <3 I have been stressing about that dam number since they told me yesterday! I go in tomorrow morning for b/w and u/s....hopefully I get a higher number that they are happy with.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Az...how is your handsome little man doing?


----------



## Stinas

Kathy - Im doing good!! Feeling good! Nothing to report really. 
Glad you are stimming away!!!

BUBU - Exciting!!! :happydance:


----------



## MoBaby

bubu that is a great report!! Less than a week until you are PUPO! How exciting!!!


----------



## bubumaci

Well, no - I won't be PUPO this time next week just yet, as I'll only just have had ER :) But if we have the ER on Monday, then I will be PUPO on the 7th, with Betas on the 13th and 16th :)

Kathy, my E2 was 185 today, my LH 1,60, FSH 11,00 and Progesterone nice and low at 0,59 :) E2 also much lower today than in past stimming cycles at CD7 - but I am not letting that worry me :) Main thing is that everything harmonises, that we get nice embies, that they fertilise well and ... that we get a baby :) :)

Oh - sister-in-law went into labour today ... they went to the hospital about 12 hours ago and BIL wrote nearly 5 hours ago that contractions were two minutes apart ... but we still haven't heard and when I asked 4 hours ago, how she is doing, he wrote that it is getting harder and to see how long it will take. Hmmm... wonder whether she will manage it today ... tomorrow is BIL's birthday ;)


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

bubumaci said:


> Well, no - I won't be PUPO this time next week just yet, as I'll only just have had ER :) But if we have the ER on Monday, then I will be PUPO on the 7th, with Betas on the 13th and 16th :)
> 
> Kathy, my E2 was 185 today, my LH 1,60, FSH 11,00 and Progesterone nice and low at 0,59 :) E2 also much lower today than in past stimming cycles at CD7 - but I am not letting that worry me :) Main thing is that everything harmonises, that we get nice embies, that they fertilise well and ... that we get a baby :) :)
> 
> Oh - sister-in-law went into labour today ... they went to the hospital about 12 hours ago and BIL wrote nearly 5 hours ago that contractions were two minutes apart ... but we still haven't heard and when I asked 4 hours ago, how she is doing, he wrote that it is getting harder and to see how long it will take. Hmmm... wonder whether she will manage it today ... tomorrow is BIL's birthday ;)

Bubu...your numbers sound awesome!!!! :hugs::hugs: I have everything crossed for you Bubu...I know this time is ALL YOURS!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Lol.... I totally read your post wrong bubu! I read er on sat instead of trigger.. Duh! Okay but soon pupo!!!!


----------



## bubumaci

Thank you ladies - :hugs: Kathy, I soooo hope you are right <3 You too :) <3
Lol @ Mo :) ... pregnancy brain? :) :) :)


----------



## Stinas

Cant wait for you both to be pupo!!! Super exciting!!


----------



## Jenn76

Bubu & Kathy: Congrats on great numbers so glad that you both are well on your way. 

Mobaby: Yeah for scans every two weeks. I never grew tired of seeing my beans. 

Chris: Anxiously waiting to hear how your beta was. That was today right?! Or is it tomorrow?


----------



## Chris_25

Hi ladies My beta came back today at 33.7 I kind of freaked out at that number, but the nurse was assuring me it was good because I tested a day early. I did the ET on 11/18/13. My 20 pregnancy tests that I did have all been getting darker this morning. I am crazy and am going back tomorrow and again Friday for more blood work! I also had to increase progesterone and estrogen.


----------



## MoBaby

my clinic looks for over 50 at day 14 so you should be there tomorrow. hopiing all is good with next beta! congrats on the positive test :)


----------



## Stinas

Chris - Yeah, you should be fine by tom! Yay!!! Exciting!


----------



## honeycheeks

Congratulations chris on the positive bets. I am so very excited for you. Wish you the best 9 months ahead. Wishing you better numbers for your next beta.


----------



## Chris_25

Thank you ladies I will update again later. I hope your all doing well<3


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Congrats Chris!


----------



## Chris_25

Thank you ladies! 

My beta went from 33 yesterday to 57 today! I have to go back on Friday again.


----------



## Jenn76

Congrats Chris!!! Hope you have a happy and healthy nine months! Good luck on Friday.


----------



## Mamali

Congratulations Chris :happydance:. Wish you a happy and healthy nine months. 

Bubu and Kathy :dust:

Hello everyone :flower:


----------



## Chris_25

Thanks so much! &#55357;&#56856;


----------



## Stinas

Chris - Thats great!!! Yay!!! Congrats!


----------



## michelle01

Hi girls! Just checking in and hope everyone is doing good.


----------



## honeycheeks

congratulations Chris. Wishing you a very happy 9 months followed by a little bundle of joy . I am so very excited for you.

Kathy and bubu - Sending you lots of :dust: and keeping you in my prayers and thoughts.

How are you Mommies and Mommies-to-be?


----------



## MoBaby

Hi ladies just wanted to check in!
Bubu do you have an update?? 
Chris: did you get another beta this weekend? 

Hope everyone (in the US) had a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## bubumaci

Hi Ladies :wave:
Well yesterday I went for the second (stim day 9) u/s and b/w. The follies were still a bit on the small side - there were roughly 10-11, ranging from 5mm-just under 20mm. So RE wanted me to stim for two more days. Progesterone was at 1,2 yesterday (which is higher than it was last ICSI in July on CD11 by .1)... he seemed confident that we would still do a fresh transfer, guess it depends on my bloods tomorrow. I have another u/s and b/w tomorrow, but he was confident I would be triggering tomorrow night with ER on Wednesday morning. So ET on Monday 9th. I am really excited that this will be the first time that I have had my RE doing all the u/s, the ER and the ET. I have always had someone different at one point during the treatment. Perhaps that is a good omen? Oh and because the ER + ET have moved back on day, it will mean that my acupuncture appointment will be on the day that I have ET...
So I am hoping that everything aligns, praying that we have good fertilisation and embie development - and that we can do a fresh transer on the 9th (which would mean beta#1 on the 15th and #2 on the 18th).

Kathy - how are things with you Honey?

I also hope that those of you who celebrate Thanksgiving had a very special and happy day!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hi Everyone! I'm sorry for being SO MIA. The start to this school year has been CRAZY!!! We have a bunch of new curriculum, a new principal, and a new evaluation system. I have been keeping track because workload is a big conversation at school and since school started I haven't had a single week I haven't worked 65+ hours a week between time at school, stuff I bring home, and working on the weekends. Between that and being tired baking my peanut, I haven't had much of a chance to be on here. I check in on my fb and LOVE being able to keep up with a lot of you there. 
Pregnancy wise, things are going well. I can't believe I am already 25 weeks along. As of today, 100 days until my edd. CRAZY!!! The peanut is sitting on a nerve or keeps going back to it so I have hot, shooting pain in my left leg. It comes and goes which is good (I would hate it to be all the time) but that and being tired are really my only big complaints. I still just feel so blessed that this is actually happening!
How are all of you? Hopefully doing well! I miss being able to be on here. I am looking forward to conferences being over this week and then winter break so I can get some time to sit down and catch up with everyone! 
I wanted to let you know I think of you all often! Back to conference prepping for me. Have a GREAT day!!!


----------



## Jenn76

So quite in here. 

Chris I hope your beta went well on Friday. 

Kathy: How's the stimming going?

Honey: How are you?

Bubu: So exciting! I do hope your RE is the magic touch you needed. Good luck with your bloods and scan tomorrow. 

BOMO: That must be tough working so much while preggo. I hope you get a break soon. 

Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving. 

AFM: Taking the babes to see Santa tomorrow. Wish me luck, they are going through a real shy phase. Two babies crying on Santa's knee photo soon to come. :) Chris is crawling now so he's keeping me busy. Emma still just rolls everywhere. 

Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## Mamali

Hello :flower:, hope everyone is doing great? 

My baby is full term today :happydance: :cloud9:, can't believe it. How time flies, am a bit nervous and anxious, can't wait to meet my little miracle!!! Anyone had a virginal birth on here? Any advice? I know sometimes things don't turn out the way you want them to, or the way you planned, but for now am having a virginal birth, so any advice will be much appreciated, thanks.


----------



## bubumaci

How exciting Mamali!

BOMO - lovely to hear from you. Such a shame that you have so much going on - I hope you get to relax soon!

Kathy ... what's your news?

Chris - haven't seen any updates here or on FB? Is everything OK???

AFM - u/s and b/w today went well. Looks like we have 10 perfect follies, lining looks perfect and my b/w is showing nice levels of everything too .. progesterone seems to be behaving itself :) So I have to inject the trigger shots tonight, at 11pm and again at midnight. ER appointment is 8:30 Wednesday morning (well, that's when I have to be there ... the ER itself will be later (have to get prepped etc.).

I guess now I have to start praying that our retrieval and fertilisation rate is good. Until our last try, our fertilisation rates were amazing (considering the fact that DH has barely anything for them to pick from) - but our embryos were the best ever last time. I really hope that they fertilise nicely and -more than anything else - develop well this time! *pray*


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

HI ladies <3

Mamali....such exciting times <3 

Bubu...Jenn...I trigger tonight!!!!! They had me go an extra day and boy am I feeling the bloat! On my left I had follies measuring 17-20 with some smaller ones and on my right they measured 16-18 with some smaller ones as well.... I'm all sorts of excited...nervous...anxious... lol....

How do you feel Bubu?


----------



## bubumaci

OMG ... Kathy ... we really are doing it all in tandem again *GRIN* Both triggering tonight. My RE had me go two days longer than originally planned and I am soooo with you on the bloated feeling. I feel like my abdomen is full of golf balls (my acupuncturist laughed when I described it to her like that today - she said it's nice that I can see it with humour *lol*). And feeling like you too ... nervous, anxious, hopeful... and yet at the same time calm - because I believe that everything has to fall into place this time :)

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Swepakepa3

good luck BUBU!!

Hello ladies sorry i have been MIA...... life has been busy and lots of napping for me.... I am 21 weeks pregnant with boy/girl twins!!!! just thought i'd pop in to update

https://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b149/Swepakepa3/hands-1.jpghttps://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b149/Swepakepa3/feet-1.jpg


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats on b/g twins!! Yay!! Good to hear from you :)


----------



## never2late70

Wow! I haven't been on here in months. I am so happy to see that BUBU and Kathy are both stimming tonight. :happydance: I'll be sending prayers and positive energy to both of you! :hugs:

Mamali: Any day now. I'd like to guess girl for you! :winkwink:

Congratulations on your BFP Chris :happydance:

Nobody really goes on our Faceboook group to post so I just thought I'd pop in and see how everyone is doing.

Thinking about you all.

Prayers and Blessings,
~Angie


----------



## Jenn76

Yeah Mamali! Good Luck with the delivery. I tried vaginal but ended up having an emergency c-section. My only advice is epidural! 

Congrats Swepakepa! Best of both worlds. 

Yeah Kathy and Bubu! Good luck with triggering. Can't wait to hear how ER goes!


----------



## Jenn76

Visit with Santa, sorry it's sideways not sure how to fix that.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## GettingBroody

Jenn - lovely pic! They're getting so big! And no tears either :thumbup:

Bubu & Kathy - I can't believe ye are both triggering tonight!! Sending ye all the luck in the world! xxxx :hugs:

Mamali - lol, a virginal birth would be quite impressive! :rofl: I highly recommend the gas and air - wonderful, wonderful stuff!! :D 

Swepa - team purple! Congrats! :pink::blue:

BOMO - hope you get to relax soon! I'm getting tired just reading about it! :sleep:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

The picture is ADORABLE Jenn!!!!


Trigger is tonight at 10:20 p.m. whoot whoot!!!!!


----------



## bubumaci

Very cute Santa visit :)

OK ... first Decapeptyl shot down (16 minutes ago) ... next one in 44 minutes (23:00 and midnight) ... then ... hope that it all works :)

Kathy - I will be thinking of you and your trigger in my sleep :) <3


----------



## CDysart

Bubu & Kathy - Yaaa for triggering tonight, I'm so excited for you both!
Mamali - Can't wait for baby so we can see pictures! I bet you are very ready!
Jenn - Love the Santa pic, the babies are so very sweet and cute!
MoBaby - I hope all is well with you and the baby and I hope the tightening has calmed down and not bothering you.
Stinas - Hope you and the babies are good, any new photos?!
Swepa - Congrats on one of each, it's kind of like hitting the baby lotto jackpot!! How fun that will be.
Chris - Congrats on your BFP how exciting! Did you get a third beta? I hope you have an amazing 9 months!
Lindsay - I hope your doing well and are getting settled in your new house (you did get a new one right!) 

As for me, I've been taking a little time to do some research about my condition or I should say more research because I feel like I have already done a ton but I did see several pieces that indicate Metformin can help lower the chance of miscarriage by quite a bit. I spoke to my doctor who said he had not heard of this but went ahead and put me on 1500 Mgs and then I found a book that is called The PCOS Diet. I've been trying to follow the suggestions and eating plans given, and even with a not perfect go of it I have dropped 13 pounds in a little over two weeks. I'm completely excited about the weight loss but am even more excited about the prospect of getting my hormones back on par as that might be what is causing me to miscarry. I have blood work on the 31st where they are going to test for anything I may have like auto immune disorders, clotting issues or anything else and then hopefully will do my second FET in January and hopefully get my take home baby! I hope this is it for me because after so long trying (going on 8 years) and two losses I'm not sure I can take anymore. We will probably move to surrogate after this round if we are unsuccessful. I am so hopeful though! Sorry this was so long and I hope everyone had a happy holiday if you celebrate and hope everyone is happy and doing well!


----------



## MoBaby

bubu are you not triggering with hcg this time? 

you can kathy are triggering at the same time?!? Exciting!! You girls are going to have amazing results!


----------



## bubumaci

Thank you CD! I will keep my fingers crossed for you Sweetie :)

Mo - I don't think I have ever triggered with HCG - but only with LH. I don't even think, when I was triggering with Predalon, that it was HCG?? I will be getting Brevactid in a low dose both the day of ER and the day of transfer (that is HCG).

I can't remember if we were the same day back in April, but I think that we were spot on the same day then too *lol* :)


----------



## MoBaby

Predalon is the hcg. I did low dose HCG with my FET (day of LH surge, 3 days later, day after transfer). I hated it b/c I couldn't test early (which it didnt stop me from testing :)) Good luck to you both!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Chris - :dohh: I can't believe I forgot to congratulate you!!! :dance:

CD - congrats on the weight loss! :thumbup: I hope all the changes you are making result in a nice pink bfp for your FET! Sending some :dust: in advance!!!


----------



## Jenn76

CD: Fingers Crossed for you. 

Thanks Broody! We managed to get them in his lap without them knowing whose lap they were on. Right after that picture they both turned and saw him and Chris started to bawl. Lol!


----------



## Swepakepa3

Good luck never!!!!! Praying for you!!!


----------



## Stinas

Kathy & BUBU - Super excited for you guys!!!!

swt - Yayyy for b/g twins!! me too!! What an amazing blessing it is! Best of both worlds!

Jenn - Seriously how cute are they!!!!

CD - Its hard after trying for sooooo long, then getting what you wished for, then having it taken away&#8230;.it sucks. You just have to keep your head up! Originally I was told by a OB (total bitch, no bedside manner what so ever) that donor sperm was our only route. I really would like to send her my sonogram pics saying HUSBANDS SPERM!!! 
Be strong! It will happen one way or another!

Lindsay - Glad you made it through your first day back to school!!! 

No news here. Going in for a cervical check on wed&#8230;can't wait to see my twinkies!!! Still don't think I felt any movement&#8230;.very upsetting. When I lay down at night I wait for it, but its mostly gas lol&#8230;or i think it is.
Put my tree up today!!! Took a lot longer than it normally does, but thanks to my mom we got it done!


----------



## honeycheeks

CD - great results with the weight loss. Im sure its going to keep you motivated and maybe get your hormones in line. I have been on metformin for over 2 years now. I never lost any weight with it, but it does make me eat lesser and control my appetite and cravings. I hope you have your strong positive BFP and take home baby soon. 

Stinas - Yay, its exciting that you get to see your little beans again. They better start kicking Mommy soon.

Jenn - The pic is so adorable , I want to steal them.

Kathy and Bubu - You are so close to being PUPO. Good luck with the trigger and ER. 

Mamali - good luck for your delivery and congratulations for carrying the baby to term. You''l soon have a perfect baby in your arms.

Chris - how are you?


----------



## GettingBroody

Jenn - the exact same thing happened to us! The photographer took a really quick photo as soon as we handed Fia to Santa and then she looked up and realised who was holding her! She didn't cry too much but she wasn't very impressed!! Haven't got the photo back yet but hopefully it'll be a nice one!

Stinas - I bet what you think is gas is actually the babies! The movement is so tiny at the start that it's very hard to be sure what you're feeling. Before long there'll be no mistaking it though - you'll be kicked to bits!!!! I think I first felt movement at exactly 18 weeks... (or was it 17? Hmmm, not sure now!!)

Kathy & Bubu - good luck with ER today!!! (or is it tomor? This time difference is confusing!) Either way - Good Luck!!!!! Looking forward to your reports! :dust:


----------



## bubumaci

Ah, Mo, I see. Well my acupuncturist said yesterday, that the dose is so low, that it will be out by the first blood test (only 1.500 units on day of ER + another 1.500 units at transfer ... so by the first blood test, we are at 11 dpo / 6dp5dt) - when triggering, they use 10.000 units, so the mini units we are using will definitely have gone away. OK - Predalon I used for the first 3 ICSIs, in July and yesterday I used Decapeptyl.

Thanks Getting - ER is tomorrow ;) So Wednesday :)


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

GettingBroody said:


> Jenn - the exact same thing happened to us! The photographer took a really quick photo as soon as we handed Fia to Santa and then she looked up and realised who was holding her! She didn't cry too much but she wasn't very impressed!! Haven't got the photo back yet but hopefully it'll be a nice one!
> 
> Stinas - I bet what you think is gas is actually the babies! The movement is so tiny at the start that it's very hard to be sure what you're feeling. Before long there'll be no mistaking it though - you'll be kicked to bits!!!! I think I first felt movement at exactly 18 weeks... (or was it 17? Hmmm, not sure now!!)
> 
> Kathy & Bubu - good luck with ER today!!! (or is it tomor? This time difference is confusing!) Either way - Good Luck!!!!! Looking forward to your reports! :dust:



LOL...you are too cute!! It's tomorrow :happydance::happydance::happydance: I go in at 10:20 a.m. Doctor said this morning that everything looks really good :happydance:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Bubu..thinking of you!!! <3 how are you feeling....the bloat bothers me as I'm sitting at my desk. Can't wait for your results tomorrow!

CD..I am on Metformin until 12 weeks this time around...I begged the doctors the last time but they didn't let me stay on it and I ended up having a miscarriage again...each time they have taken me off I have miscarried....praying this time around that the 12 weeks on Metformin will do the trick...I will also see if I can extend the Metformin even longer as I am terrified to let it go. Congrats on the weight loss! 

Stinas...the tree is gorgeous...Love it! <3

Lindsay ...miss you <3

How is everyone? AZ...MO...MrsC...Bomo..Angie...Getting

How are you doing Honey <3


----------



## bubumaci

Kathy - I am so with you on that bloat! My DH did a really sweet thing this year. I got an advent calendar which is essentially 24 wrapped presents (he did that back in 2008 too - picked me up from the airport when I came back from my holiday in Australia and carried this huge box upstairs). Well, my present for December 2nd is concert tickets to Christina Stürmer (a singer we both really like) which is tonight. I have just let him know, that I am starting to feel really sore ... really a lot of pressure down there - I said I am not feeling that good and would love to just lie down with a hot water bottle on my abdomen. I am feeling really tearful, as I love the present and want to go to the concert (it is a stand-up concert) - but just don't feel up to it :( :( I mean, it's not even 4 pm, and it has got so much worse in the last hour or so :( True - I am sitting at my desk, but standing it doesn't feel much better :(

He wasn't mad at me - said he would ask friends of ours if they can / want to go.


----------



## Jenn76

Broody: I'm sure your picture will be great. I'm surprised that you don't get it immediately. Fia is so adorable. Getting so big. 

Bubu and Kathy: Good Luck tomorrow.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

awww Bubu...I feel so bad....I'm most certain he understands though <3 it's bad enough on a monthly basis when we are all bloated from our periods, but this is the icing on the cake <3

with me it's the opposite...standing up feels bette for me as it's stretched out a bit but sitting is killing me. As bloated as I am I still wouldn't want to feel any other way....can't wait for tomorrow!!!


Thank you Jenn!!!!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Jenn - it wasn't a commercial Santa but part of a fundraising Christmas Fair at my school so that's why we didn't get them immediately... 

Kathy & Bubu - I remember that bloating, eugh!! Sorry you don't feel well enough to go to the concert Bubu :hugs: That advent box of pressies sounds great!! :D


----------



## MrsC8776

Chris_25 said:


> Thank you ladies!
> 
> My beta went from 33 yesterday to 57 today! I have to go back on Friday again.

Congrats on the great betas!! Did you go for another one? 



Mamali said:


> Hello :flower:, hope everyone is doing great?
> 
> My baby is full term today :happydance: :cloud9:, can't believe it. How time flies, am a bit nervous and anxious, can't wait to meet my little miracle!!! Anyone had a virginal birth on here? Any advice? I know sometimes things don't turn out the way you want them to, or the way you planned, but for now am having a virginal birth, so any advice will be much appreciated, thanks.

:happydance: Great news! Hopefully you have a smooth delivery when its time. Please keep us updated. No advice from me as I went for a section but I'm sure you will do great. 



bubumaci said:


> How exciting Mamali!
> 
> BOMO - lovely to hear from you. Such a shame that you have so much going on - I hope you get to relax soon!
> 
> Kathy ... what's your news?
> 
> Chris - haven't seen any updates here or on FB? Is everything OK???
> 
> AFM - u/s and b/w today went well. Looks like we have 10 perfect follies, lining looks perfect and my b/w is showing nice levels of everything too .. progesterone seems to be behaving itself :) So I have to inject the trigger shots tonight, at 11pm and again at midnight. ER appointment is 8:30 Wednesday morning (well, that's when I have to be there ... the ER itself will be later (have to get prepped etc.).
> 
> I guess now I have to start praying that our retrieval and fertilisation rate is good. Until our last try, our fertilisation rates were amazing (considering the fact that DH has barely anything for them to pick from) - but our embryos were the best ever last time. I really hope that they fertilise nicely and -more than anything else - develop well this time! *pray*




PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> HI ladies <3
> 
> Mamali....such exciting times <3
> 
> Bubu...Jenn...I trigger tonight!!!!! They had me go an extra day and boy am I feeling the bloat! On my left I had follies measuring 17-20 with some smaller ones and on my right they measured 16-18 with some smaller ones as well.... I'm all sorts of excited...nervous...anxious... lol....
> 
> How do you feel Bubu?

Good luck tomorrow ladies!!! I can't wait to hear both of your updates! 



Swepakepa3 said:


> good luck BUBU!!
> 
> Hello ladies sorry i have been MIA...... life has been busy and lots of napping for me.... I am 21 weeks pregnant with boy/girl twins!!!! just thought i'd pop in to update
> 
> https://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b149/Swepakepa3/hands-1.jpghttps://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b149/Swepakepa3/feet-1.jpg

Congrats on boy girl twins! You get the best of both worlds! :winkwink:



Jenn76 said:


> Visit with Santa, sorry it's sideways not sure how to fix that.

The picture is so cute! I hope ours goes the same way when we go. I'm a little nervous because Emma cries when someone even looks at her. You may see a picture of crying babies from me. HAHA I hope not though! 



CDysart said:


> Bubu & Kathy - Yaaa for triggering tonight, I'm so excited for you both!
> Mamali - Can't wait for baby so we can see pictures! I bet you are very ready!
> Jenn - Love the Santa pic, the babies are so very sweet and cute!
> MoBaby - I hope all is well with you and the baby and I hope the tightening has calmed down and not bothering you.
> Stinas - Hope you and the babies are good, any new photos?!
> Swepa - Congrats on one of each, it's kind of like hitting the baby lotto jackpot!! How fun that will be.
> Chris - Congrats on your BFP how exciting! Did you get a third beta? I hope you have an amazing 9 months!
> Lindsay - I hope your doing well and are getting settled in your new house (you did get a new one right!)
> 
> As for me, I've been taking a little time to do some research about my condition or I should say more research because I feel like I have already done a ton but I did see several pieces that indicate Metformin can help lower the chance of miscarriage by quite a bit. I spoke to my doctor who said he had not heard of this but went ahead and put me on 1500 Mgs and then I found a book that is called The PCOS Diet. I've been trying to follow the suggestions and eating plans given, and even with a not perfect go of it I have dropped 13 pounds in a little over two weeks. I'm completely excited about the weight loss but am even more excited about the prospect of getting my hormones back on par as that might be what is causing me to miscarry. I have blood work on the 31st where they are going to test for anything I may have like auto immune disorders, clotting issues or anything else and then hopefully will do my second FET in January and hopefully get my take home baby! I hope this is it for me because after so long trying (going on 8 years) and two losses I'm not sure I can take anymore. We will probably move to surrogate after this round if we are unsuccessful. I am so hopeful though! Sorry this was so long and I hope everyone had a happy holiday if you celebrate and hope everyone is happy and doing well!

Congrats on the weight loss. Fx that January will be your forever baby. TTC is such a hard thing and I'm so sorry for your losses. :hugs:



Stinas said:


> Kathy & BUBU - Super excited for you guys!!!!
> 
> swt - Yayyy for b/g twins!! me too!! What an amazing blessing it is! Best of both worlds!
> 
> Jenn - Seriously how cute are they!!!!
> 
> CD - Its hard after trying for sooooo long, then getting what you wished for, then having it taken away.it sucks. You just have to keep your head up! Originally I was told by a OB (total bitch, no bedside manner what so ever) that donor sperm was our only route. I really would like to send her my sonogram pics saying HUSBANDS SPERM!!!
> Be strong! It will happen one way or another!
> 
> Lindsay - Glad you made it through your first day back to school!!!
> 
> No news here. Going in for a cervical check on wedcan't wait to see my twinkies!!! Still don't think I felt any movement.very upsetting. When I lay down at night I wait for it, but its mostly gas lolor i think it is.
> Put my tree up today!!! Took a lot longer than it normally does, but thanks to my mom we got it done!

I bet what you are feeling is movement! Once you know for sure you'll be poking them to see if you can get them to move. :haha: When you go for your scan watch the babies moving and see it what you are feeling is them. Any pictures of your tree this year? Are you finding out genders? 

Honey~ How are you doing? 

Has anyone heard from anmiz? I have her on the first page but no recent updates. I'm going to go add all the new updates now. 

AFM~ As some of you know Emma has been VERY sick. They didn't give her fluids in the ER on Sunday even though she had been throwing everything up for 24 hours. She was still throwing up all night on Sunday into Monday morning. At 3am I woke up puking my guts out as well. It's been a horrible time around here. Thankfully I stopped getting sick around 7am. I think my body knew that I couldn't deal with that and take care of babies. I seriously was about to pass out from being so sick. Around 8 I called the dr for Emma since she was still so sick. They had me bring her in for an emergency appointment. The dr was so pissed that the ER didn't give her fluids. We had to get her hooked up to an IV right away. 3 pokes later and they got it in her foot. It was so hard holding down my screaming child while they did that. Once in the hand, once in her foot (they blew the vein in her foot) and once in her other foot where it finally stayed. She had to get fluids for 3 hours. She still can't stomach milk right now so I'm only giving her pedialyte. Poor girl is starving and has almost lost 2 pounds. She hasn't been sick since yesterday at the drs office so hopefully I can start her back on the milk slowly today and she can keep it down. If not we go back for another round of fluids. Thankfully Ava has managed not to get it! I'm so happy about that!


----------



## Stinas

MrsC - OMG poor little princess!!!! That sucks big time!!! awww!!! I hope it goes away soon!! 
I am guessing its movement, but its super quick, I just can't tell. I tried finding the heartbeats yesterday, i found it but then wham, it seemed like he kicked it lol 
Its a boy and a girl! We found out a couple weeks ago&#8230;.i keep asking to make sure though. I will ask again tom. 
How big were you at 17 weeks? Im super small&#8230;.like almost no bump&#8230;its like a little more than a bloat. Im not complaining, but hey, I am having twins&#8230;want to show the lady at the baby store I'm not lying lol


----------



## GettingBroody

Oh MrsC, ye poor things! Poor Emma :hugs: I hope the worst is over and that she starts to feel better soon. I'm so glad Ava hasn't been sick, fx'd it stays that way...


----------



## MrsC8776

Stinas said:


> MrsC - OMG poor little princess!!!! That sucks big time!!! awww!!! I hope it goes away soon!!
> I am guessing its movement, but its super quick, I just can't tell. I tried finding the heartbeats yesterday, i found it but then wham, it seemed like he kicked it lol
> Its a boy and a girl! We found out a couple weeks ago.i keep asking to make sure though. I will ask again tom.
> How big were you at 17 weeks? Im super small.like almost no bumpits like a little more than a bloat. Im not complaining, but hey, I am having twinswant to show the lady at the baby store I'm not lying lol

Oh duh! I remember now sorry. 

Heres links to the twin bump page. I'm not sure where my 17-19 week pics are.
20 weeks
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/twins-triplets-multiples/139181-twin-bumps-240.html

16 weeks
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/twins-triplets-multiples/139181-twin-bumps-217.html


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

MrsC...I hope you and Emma feel better real soon <3


----------



## MoBaby

Poor Emma :( hope she's 100% soon!

Bubu and Kathy gl tomorrow!! Can't wait to hear updates!


----------



## bubumaci

Oh my goodness MrsC! I am so sorry for little Emma! I hope she's back to full health soon! 

Kathy, standing up is better than sitting, but I couldn't have handled standing for the whole time, plus the car journey. Lying on the couch watching a movie together has been perfect. 

One more sleep and .... Hugs to you all and I will be thinking of you tomorrow Kathy <3


----------



## GettingBroody

Good luck today girls!! I hope ER goes well, they get lots of good quality eggs and ye're not too sick or sore afterwards! :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## Jenn76

Stinas: I agree it is movement you are feeling. And don't worry you will pop soon and everyone will start coming up to you and say you must be due soon even though your not. Then when you say it's twins people will start a whole new conversation with you. Lol! Now I can not go anywhere without people stopping me to ask about the twins. 

MrsC: Wow poor Emma! And poor you too. What a nightmare. Glad Ava is doing ok, hopefully she doesn't get it. I couldn't imagine one of my babies losing two pounds. Mine are slow gainers and are already low on the percentiles that would just take them off the scales. I'm already going monthly for growth checks plus they made me go to a feeding clinic twice. Very frustrating as I feel my babies are doing just fine. As to Santa Chris cries when a stranger looks at him too, the not letting him see Santa and quickly snapping the pic worked. I think he thought I sat him in a chair. Good luck! 

Bubu & Kathy: Thinking of you both today.


----------



## GettingBroody

Jenn - I know what you mean, those percentile charts annoy me! All babies can't fall magically onto the 50th centile! Some babies are just smaller (and some are bigger too obviously!) As long as babies are eating, happy, healthy and not drastically losing weight (or not gaining over a long period of time) then they are fine imo! All adults are not the same size/shape so I don't know why babies are expected to be!!! As a baby I was always on the 5th percentile - my mum (who's a dr herself) stopped taking me to the weigh-in clinics because she knew they'd only be getting stressed about my weight!


----------



## Jenn76

So true Broody! Both my babies have been trending the same since birth for weight, Emma (20) Chris (11). However height they are doing much better, Emma (90) Chris (50). So I guess they feel those numbers should be closer. I say BAH! Chris by no means is skinny, he is a cubby baby. Emma is slender but not skin and bones or anything. I hate the percentiles and I agree they are pointless. If they are gaining and healthy then that's great. I have a friend that her baby was 26lbs at 6 months and mine were 14lbs 4oz and 15lbs 3oz. Her doctor said his weight is fine although he is off the charts. How is that fine and mine being low is more concerning. He's the weight of an average 18 month old. I'd be concerned with obesity.


----------



## bubumaci

Hi Ladies :wave:
I know most of you have seen the results on FB - but here they are again : 13 eggies retrieved. Very depressing for my DH was, that his SA was very poor - barely any and those not moving :( He has been upset all day. The doctor suggested that he supply a second sample (but DH is not convinced that the quality will be any better - he said, it will still come from the same batch).
Well - if that's nothing, then we still have 5 straws of frozen :spermy: to fall back on ... even though RE really would prefer to use fresh. We shall see what fate has in store for us. Tomorrow I will hear, how many were mature and of those, how many fertilised. I am gearing myself up to not be too excited.

So - feeling very sore and very swollen... But... it will pass - I know.. been there enough times before ;


----------



## GettingBroody

:hugs: Bubu. Yay for 13 eggs but I'm sorry about the SA... Has this been a problem before? Will you be doing icsi? I'm sure that between the 2 samples they'll be able to find 13 strong swimmers and at least you have the frozen sample to fall back on if necessary... Curl up with a warm hot water bottle for the evening now. Looking forward to your fert report tomor. xx


----------



## bubumaci

Thanks Getting! Well yes, it has been a problem in general - DH has Azoospermia (which is why before we even started with stimming at the clinic, the first thing we had to do was get some sperm from him). We can only do ICSI, because his sperm, when available, has low motility - so IVF is out of the question anyway. So first ICSI, we were thrilled that they were able to find enough in the fresh sample. Second, they had to thaw one of the straws, 3 + 4 there were enough fresh ones... and now 5 ...
I had said to the nurse that I wanted to use a hot water bottle (as since the second ICSI, I have found it to be a godsend) and she asked me not to for the first day - as the warmth can cause more bleeding ... hmmm... might just heat up my little warmth pad and use it anyway... :)

Kathy Darling, how are you doing?


----------



## GettingBroody

Ah, ok. I'm sure you've probably explained all that before but there's so many of us on here now that I lose track! :dohh: That's interesting about the bleeding... I used a hot water bottle the whole way through my 2ww (although after the first few days it was just warm, not hot) I found it a godsend too. Really helped the cramping. :hugs:


----------



## GettingBroody

:dohh: If I'd just opened my eyes I'd have seen it all in your siggie!! :dohh:


----------



## bubumaci

*lol* :)


----------



## Jenn76

Bubu: Congrats 13 is great! Sorry about the sperm quality hopefully the second collection was better. I used a heating pad immediately after ER and had no bleeding. If it makes you more comfortable then I'd use it. Hoping to hear a great update tomorrow. Rest up.


----------



## Stinas

MrsC - Im smaller than you were in those pics lol I have like a little more than a bloat :wacko:

Jenn - I can only imagine. I caught myself dead stop in the middle of the mall staring and smiling at this lady feeding her tiny b/g twins today. She smiled back, so its like she knew. 
Made me feel good seeing her at the mall.thats the one place I know I will venture to. Like, its top priority. :wink wink:

bubu - yay for 13 eggs!! Thats great!!! Don't worry about dh SAI'm proof that the frozen sperm works! Keep positive! :happy dance:
We need more azoo babies in here!!

Kathy - How are you?? 

Cervical check went great! She said its super strong! Twinkies did not want to be bothered at all today. Twin A (Girl) was once again covering her face.Twin B (boy) didn't care and was facing towards my backso we got a back profile pic. Pretty crummy pics today, plus I don't think she wanted to be bothered with taking pics for me, but I insisted because DH missed the apt due to a meeting. 
Doc said I am growing perfectly. I asked her why all those other ladies are a lot bigger than I am, she said "don't look at them, they are all super high risk with diabetes and all.thats not the way you want to expandthey took it to another level". Made me feel better. She also said I have strong muscles. lol Little does she know how un fit I am. I am hoping I stay little, but do look a little pregnant. I go into these stores and they look at me funny. 
Two more weeks and we have the anatomy scan!! :happy dance:


----------



## MoBaby

Stinas be excited you are still small! This uterus of mine came out over the weekend and I feel as big as a house now (although I know in not)... Lol. I would have liked a few more weeks but at least thee is no denying the pregnancy!

Do you have a retroverted uterus? Mine is completely anterior which I think makes a difference. If retroverted it can take longer to show.


----------



## MoBaby

Stinas be excited you are still small! This uterus of mine came out over the weekend and I feel as big as a house now (although I know in not)... Lol. I would have liked a few more weeks but at least there is no denying the pregnancy!

Do you have a retroverted uterus? Mine is completely anterior which I think makes a difference. If retroverted it can take longer to show.


----------



## Stinas

Mo - I know, I'm not complaining that much, but I don't want to look like I ate too much ice-cream lol 
I don't know what my uterus is. I know both babies are posterior, thats about it.


----------



## bubumaci

Good Morning Ladies!

So I just received the results. Of the 13 eggies, 11 were mature and 9 have fertilised. I have no idea whether that is from the fresh samples, or whether frozen sperm were used. Now I am just praying that they all feel nice and comfy in the embryscope and develop nicely, so that we have some beautiful embybabies to transfer on Monday! <3

Kathy Honey - how are you? I was in xxxx-loads of pain by the evening, but it has TG calmed down overnight - so I am just taking it easy today too. From experience i know that I swell up towards the evening and usually end up in pain :/ Can't wait to hear your results! :)


----------



## GettingBroody

Fantastic report Bubu!! :dance: Grow embies grow!! :dust:


----------



## MoBaby

Bubu that's perfect fert report!!! Yay! I tell dh the same thing- there may just be a few sperm but they are strong ones!! Now grow embies!


----------



## Jenn76

Congrats Bubu! That's a great result. FX for you.


----------



## Jenn76

Stinas don't worry the bump will come. And you will look pregnant. Shopping with twins can be fun. Be prepare to take double the time to do anything. I get stopped in almost every aisle of the grocery store. Almost always one will throw a fit but that is improving as they age. Ultra sound pics get worse and worse as they get bigger. One time all I could get was a pic of Chris's ear. He was camera shy the whole latter part of my pregnancy. I stopped asking for pics after awhile. I cherish the earlier ones the most where you can see their whole body.


----------



## Jenn76

Mobaby can't wait to see a new bump pic. I'm sure you look beautiful.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

HI Ladies <3

Thank you for all for thinking of me...I just can't sign on from my phone because it will not let me update anything...on BNB anyway....and all I did when I got home yesterday was sleep..so frustrating and of course my son has another virus on the computer so that's out of the question! lmaooo.....

I received my call and I have 14 growing normally!!! I'm in complete shock! The nurse did say though that I am at high risk for OHSS which scared the bejesus out of me...so I am drinking gatorade as if there was nothing else to drink on earth! 

Now I just have to wait until Monday for the PGD results of each of those embryos. Then transfer is scheduled for Tuesday <3


BUBU ...you have a WONDERFUL REPORT!!! I'M SO HAPPY FOR YOU!! I will continue to pray for you and your hubby <3 xoxoxoxo


----------



## bubumaci

Kathy, how wonderful! That's just perfect. So you will be doing a 6 day transfer? What are they testing with the PGD? Fingers crossed that you aren't visited by OHSS... I am sure you will be OK :) xx

I would love to do the embryo testing (although we usually don't have enough blasts to do it anyway), but they have to send them away for testing and then I believe it would mean that it's not a fresh transfer, or something like that. 

I am so happy, that your embies are growing normally, that's fantastic. 

I am so scared.... I am so used to getting bad news and not getting blasts, that I am really apprehensive of going in on Monday for the transfer, terrified of the news. That was why I actually cried after the transfer in August, it was the only time we have had such perfect blasts and I couldn't believe it. 

Please send out prayers to the universe for our embryos, that they develop beautifully, so that we have great chances for a baby, please?

<3


----------



## MoBaby

Great report Kathy!! Really hope the ohss stays away!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Fantastic report Kathy!! :dance:

Thoughts and prayers winging their way through the universe to you both!!! :dust:


----------



## Stinas

Kathy & BUBU - AMAZING reports!!! 
I wish you both all the best!!

Jenn - I know everything will take longer. Its a total life change, but I'm ready for it!!! They will get used to going to the mall, just like I did lol


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

bubumaci said:


> Kathy, how wonderful! That's just perfect. So you will be doing a 6 day transfer? What are they testing with the PGD? Fingers crossed that you aren't visited by OHSS... I am sure you will be OK :) xx
> 
> I would love to do the embryo testing (although we usually don't have enough blasts to do it anyway), but they have to send them away for testing and then I believe it would mean that it's not a fresh transfer, or something like that.
> 
> I am so happy, that your embies are growing normally, that's fantastic.
> 
> I am so scared.... I am so used to getting bad news and not getting blasts, that I am really apprehensive of going in on Monday for the transfer, terrified of the news. That was why I actually cried after the transfer in August, it was the only time we have had such perfect blasts and I couldn't believe it.
> 
> Please send out prayers to the universe for our embryos, that they develop beautifully, so that we have great chances for a baby, please?
> 
> <3

Yes I will be transferring on day 6. They are testing for any abnormal embryos to give me a better chance to conceive. The last time I did this process 3 of 8 were abnormal so they said they would feel safer with me doing the testing again :shrug: So since that scared me (as usual) I went ahead and paid again for the test. Piece of mind for me. 

You are going to be just fine....prayers are being sent daily for you :hugs: Stay positive (I know it's hard) but we will all be there for you :hugs:


----------



## Jenn76

Great news Kathy! That is a great number to start with. Fx you get some nice blasts. 

Bubu praying for some blasts for you too

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## azlissie

Bubu, congrats on a great ER! I'm glad to hear so many fertilized. Are you still drinking the herbs or is that over now? Best of luck for your transfer - I'm sending you all the positive vibes I can!

Kathy, congrats to you as well - sounds like everything went great. Are you seeing any signs of OHSS? I hope you can avoid that. With the PGD will you find out gender also? I can't wait to hear about your bfp - good luck with transfer!

MrsC, how is Emma doing now? I hope she has recovered & is back to her happy self. I'm sorry you got sick, also - what a drag! I'm so glad Ava avoided it. 

Mama, congrats on being full term! Can't wait to see pics!

Swepa, congrats on one of each! Do you have names picked out?

Stinas, Laurie, Angie - how are you ladies feeling? 

Getting, I'm glad to hear Fia is doing well!

Lindsay, good luck with your big move!! How was your first week back at work?

Hello to everyone else! Things are going just fine here. Dawson is all healed up from his surgery & I think the repair looks amazing. Lately he's been really fussy & hasn't been sleeping well at all - it's either teething or a developmental thing. Either way it's exhausting! I go back to work January 6th - I'm dreading it already.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Jenn76

Azlissie Dawson looks amazing!! I can't even tell he had a surgery. Glad to hear he is doing well. My two went through a period where they stopped sleeping through the night again and were up every hour. :dohh: Thankfully it passed in a few weeks. I hope Dawson starts sleeping better soon.


----------



## MrsC8776

bubumaci said:


> Good Morning Ladies!
> 
> So I just received the results. Of the 13 eggies, 11 were mature and 9 have fertilised. I have no idea whether that is from the fresh samples, or whether frozen sperm were used. Now I am just praying that they all feel nice and comfy in the embryscope and develop nicely, so that we have some beautiful embybabies to transfer on Monday! <3
> 
> Kathy Honey - how are you? I was in xxxx-loads of pain by the evening, but it has TG calmed down overnight - so I am just taking it easy today too. From experience i know that I swell up towards the evening and usually end up in pain :/ Can't wait to hear your results! :)

Great report Bubu!! Fx that they grow nicely!! Sorry about your DH's sample. I'm glad they were able to find a few to work with! :thumbup:



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> HI Ladies <3
> 
> Thank you for all for thinking of me...I just can't sign on from my phone because it will not let me update anything...on BNB anyway....and all I did when I got home yesterday was sleep..so frustrating and of course my son has another virus on the computer so that's out of the question! lmaooo.....
> 
> I received my call and I have 14 growing normally!!! I'm in complete shock! The nurse did say though that I am at high risk for OHSS which scared the bejesus out of me...so I am drinking gatorade as if there was nothing else to drink on earth!
> 
> Now I just have to wait until Monday for the PGD results of each of those embryos. Then transfer is scheduled for Tuesday <3
> 
> 
> BUBU ...you have a WONDERFUL REPORT!!! I'M SO HAPPY FOR YOU!! I will continue to pray for you and your hubby <3 xoxoxoxo

Great news Kathy!! So sorry to hear about the OHSS, fx it stays away! 



azlissie said:


> Bubu, congrats on a great ER! I'm glad to hear so many fertilized. Are you still drinking the herbs or is that over now? Best of luck for your transfer - I'm sending you all the positive vibes I can!
> 
> Kathy, congrats to you as well - sounds like everything went great. Are you seeing any signs of OHSS? I hope you can avoid that. With the PGD will you find out gender also? I can't wait to hear about your bfp - good luck with transfer!
> 
> MrsC, how is Emma doing now? I hope she has recovered & is back to her happy self. I'm sorry you got sick, also - what a drag! I'm so glad Ava avoided it.
> 
> Mama, congrats on being full term! Can't wait to see pics!
> 
> Swepa, congrats on one of each! Do you have names picked out?
> 
> Stinas, Laurie, Angie - how are you ladies feeling?
> 
> Getting, I'm glad to hear Fia is doing well!
> 
> Lindsay, good luck with your big move!! How was your first week back at work?
> 
> Hello to everyone else! Things are going just fine here. Dawson is all healed up from his surgery & I think the repair looks amazing. Lately he's been really fussy & hasn't been sleeping well at all - it's either teething or a developmental thing. Either way it's exhausting! I go back to work January 6th - I'm dreading it already.

Thank you Az for thinking of us. Emma still isn't back to her normal self yet. She is still taking much smaller bottles than normal. 2-3 oz every 3 hours. She used to take 6oz but her little tummy just can't handle it yet. Last time she was sick was on Wednesday so I'm hoping that she is in the recovery phase. She's still very tired and just wants to lay around. Her poor feet and hand are so bruised from the needles. :( I'll post a picture of what they had to do to her foot to keep the IV in. (and yes I did paint her toe nails. :haha: )

Dawson looks amazing! He looks like such a happy little man. I hope you aren't going through teething right now and its just a development thing. Ever since the girls started teething they don't sleep through the night anymore. I've seriously had a handful of full night sleeps in the past 4 months! :wacko: So tired!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3559.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 11









IMG_3560.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

MrsC...I hope Emma is back to herself quickly..my heart breaks when I see them so small and not feeling well...xoxoxo

Hi Az..Yes I will be finding out the genders  I'm not certain if I'm having any signs but when I walk it really feels sore..I'm just assuming that it's still going to be sore after only two days..hopefully my assumption is right and not developing anything. Dawson looks amazing <3 

Thank you Jenn <3 

The suspense is killing me and although I love my weekends I just really wish Monday was tomorrow  I need an update! lol


----------



## bubumaci

I am looking forward to hearing your Monday's update :) I hope that you will be feeling better tomorrow! Today has been much better for me. I was in a lot of pain on Wednesday evening, barely able to move ... yesterday was still sore, but today has been OK. Keep resting up!! xxx

... I am totally in split minds as to whether or not to ring the lab tomorrow to hear how my embies are doing! On the one hand - I don't want to, as I usually don't. On the other, I am just terrified of hearing disappointing news when I go in for the transfer on Monday! Tomorrow I will be getting my transfer time for Monday...

MrsC - I really hope Emma feels better soon and is back to normal quickly!
AZ - Dawson is looking fantastic! :) Yes, I am still drinking the chinese medicine (bleurgh), haven't been quite as good about it the last day or two, but am trying to force it all down :D


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

bubumaci said:


> I am looking forward to hearing your Monday's update :) I hope that you will be feeling better tomorrow! Today has been much better for me. I was in a lot of pain on Wednesday evening, barely able to move ... yesterday was still sore, but today has been OK. Keep resting up!! xxx
> 
> ... I am totally in split minds as to whether or not to ring the lab tomorrow to hear how my embies are doing! On the one hand - I don't want to, as I usually don't. On the other, I am just terrified of hearing disappointing news when I go in for the transfer on Monday! Tomorrow I will be getting my transfer time for Monday...
> 
> MrsC - I really hope Emma feels better soon and is back to normal quickly!
> AZ - Dawson is looking fantastic! :) Yes, I am still drinking the chinese medicine (bleurgh), haven't been quite as good about it the last day or two, but am trying to force it all down :D



Bubu...wouldn't your nurse give you an update when they call you regarding your time tomorrow? I'm terrified that they will give me not so good news on Monday as well....I will continue to keep you in my prayers xoxoxo..everything is going to be ok <3


----------



## bubumaci

No, because they don't call. I look up my time on the online portal (where I get all my results - hormones after blood tests, ER times, how many fertilized, beta results etc. ). So if I want extra information or have a question, then I have to call. .... Still haven't decided *grin*. ... <3

*update* so my transfer is at 4 pm on Monday ... and I didn't call ... DH did. 3 are a bit slow, but apparently 6 are doing well and developing as they should. I promptly burst into tears. xxx


----------



## GettingBroody

Fantastic news!! Grow, grow, grow!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Yay bubu!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

bubumaci said:


> No, because they don't call. I look up my time on the online portal (where I get all my results - hormones after blood tests, ER times, how many fertilized, beta results etc. ). So if I want extra information or have a question, then I have to call. .... Still haven't decided *grin*. ... <3
> 
> *update* so my transfer is at 4 pm on Monday ... and I didn't call ... DH did. 3 are a bit slow, but apparently 6 are doing well and developing as they should. I promptly burst into tears. xxx

BUBU!!!!! That is SPECTACULAR NEWS!!!!!!! Im beyond thrilled for you <3 xoxo


----------



## azlissie

Great news, Bubu!! I'm so happy for you. 

Kathy, I'm sure you'll get good news also! Keep us updated.


----------



## Jenn76

Great news Bubu! So happy for you!! 

Kathy sucks that you don't get updates daily. Grow embabies grow! 

FX for great news on Monday for both of you. PUPO in no time!


----------



## Jenn76

MrsC: Yeah for DH coming home! Love the Emma video, she is so cute! I loved it when she sat up and flapped her arms in excitement. So adorable!! I hope she gets back to her old self soon. And wow on the toe painting I can barely clip their nails.


----------



## MrsC8776

Jenn76 said:


> MrsC: Yeah for DH coming home! Love the Emma video, she is so cute! I loved it when she sat up and flapped her arms in excitement. So adorable!! I hope she gets back to her old self soon. And wow on the toe painting I can barely clip their nails.

Thank you! Haha! She is hilarious!! Sick or not she still is a little wild thing. The other day she climbed INTO the dishwasher. I have never tried clipping fingernails or toe nails. I still file them. I'm too scared to try. I managed to paint Emma's but Ava kicks so much I haven't had a chance to try to paint hers. I'll be trying soon though.  Monday we go on a road trip to Canada. 7 hours in the car so wish us luck!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Eek, good luck MrsC!! I cut the top of Fia's thumb one day when I was clipping her nails :cry: And it just happened to be the thumb she sucks so every time she sucked it it started to bleed again! Felt awful!!! :-( How is Emma feeling now? Her poor little feet!

Az - wow, that is just amazing!!! It's fantastic what surgeons can do - some of them are so talented!!! Has he got the hang of feeding again now? 

Everyone else - :hi:


----------



## Stinas

Bubu that's amazing news!!! 

Bubu & Kathy I can't wait for your transfers!!!


----------



## Jenn76

I did the same Broody to Chris's thumb felt horrible too now DH cuts the nails. 

Good luck tomorrow Bubu!

Kathy good luck with your update tomorrow. 

Can't wait to hear good news.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

bubumaci said:


> No, because they don't call. I look up my time on the online portal (where I get all my results - hormones after blood tests, ER times, how many fertilized, beta results etc. ). So if I want extra information or have a question, then I have to call. .... Still haven't decided *grin*. ... <3
> 
> *update* so my transfer is at 4 pm on Monday ... and I didn't call ... DH did. 3 are a bit slow, but apparently 6 are doing well and developing as they should. I promptly burst into tears. xxx

Bubu...my.heart and prayers are with you...Good luck tomorrow sweetie xoxoxo <3


----------



## GettingBroody

Good luck with your transfer today Bubu!! :dust: Can't wait to hear all about it!

Prayin - good luck with the pgd today! When will you get the results? :dust:

Jenn - glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## honeycheeks

Kathy and bubu - cant wait to hear about your transfers. Good luck both of you. I hope you got some strong growing embies.


----------



## Mamali

Bubu and Kathy those are awesome reports, thinking and praying for you guys :dust:

Mrs so sorry about you and Emma, hope you are feeling much better now?

Az Dawson looks amazing, I love all his pictures on facebook. he is just sooo cute!

Hello everyone :flower:


----------



## MoBaby

Bubu!! Fx for your transfer!! Fx all 6 made blasts and you end up with frosties! Can't wait for your update :) I'm sure you'll have at least 2 beautiful blasts!

Kathy: fx for your embies! Transfer tomorrow! Good luck!


----------



## bubumaci

Thank you Mo ... I am nervous as xxxx ;) ... leaving shortly for my acupuncture appointment in one hour - and after that making my way to the clinic. And thank you all for wishing and praying with me - I really feel that we need all the help + support we can get ... all the prayers going out to the universe...

I have a photograph of me, when I was 2 I think - and I am looking up at the christmas tree in absolute awe ... I have put that on our Christmas tree, like a wish - I can't imagine a bigger present!!

Kathy - I am thinking of you!!! Can't wait to hear how your embababies are doing once I get back home!!!

:dust::dust::dust: for all of us that need it :)

<3


----------



## GettingBroody

Here's some more for ye!!!

https://i.myniceprofile.com/816/81686.gif


----------



## Stinas

Good luck!!!!! Xoxo


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi Ladies <3

Bubu..thinking of you <3

So my transfer for tomorrow was canceled. My embryos have yet to reach blastocyst stage and they are waiting an extra day. They said that they will call me tomorrow with results and then to wait for my period ...call my nurse when I get it...and blah blah blah blah...they will schedule me for a frozen should I have any to go with. One shitty call to receive in the morning especially after they were growing "wonderfully".


----------



## azlissie

Kathy, I am so sorry to hear that - it just doesn't make any sense. I can't imagine how disappointed you must feel right now. Why can't they do a fresh transfer one day later? So sorry. 

Bubu, thinking of you!


----------



## MoBaby

Kathy sorry :( will they not just let you come in for morula transfer and do a few of them? How much longer will they give them?


----------



## GettingBroody

:hugs: Kathy... I agree with Mo, couldn't they put one back now anyway and let the rest develop further and be frozen? If it sticks then yay and if not you can do the FET like they're planning now? :hugs: :hugs: Did they say how many of them are still developing?


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

I'm honestly confused and always come up with the questions after I get off the dam phone....She told me that all 14 embryos are ongoing but have not reached the blast stage just yet, that they want one more day. She said to stop all of my medications and that they will give me a call tomorrow letting me know how many have reached blast...she sounded positive but I just feel she was trying to be nice to me since she was not my normal nurse (mine is on vacation as usual). 

I really need to stay off google as it is just making me more and more upset...I keep reading that slow developing embryos are most likely to be abnormal..I just don't know what or who to believe anymore....


----------



## bubumaci

Oh Kathy! I am so desperately sorry to hear that today's transfer has been cancelled! I read the posts before I made my way home and started feeling guilty for being so happy about my news :( I was thinking about why they might want to do the cryo try next month instead of this one (and transferring a Morula, as Mo suggested) - didn't you want to have the PID done? For that, the embryos have to be blasts, which is why they will want to take them one day further ... and they wouldn't do day 7 transfers (that was the reason you would have been a day 6 transfer, isn't it, because today they would have done the testing). So if they make blasts tomorrow, they will get tested and then frozen for next month's transfer :hugs: I don't want to worry you, but it is true, the embryos that are slower developing are less likely to be successful .... but less likely doesn't mean unlikely! There are many many pregnancies from Morula transfers or even "many-celled" ... or sixth day blasts (like Lindsay was), so please don't worry too much! I will keep all fingers and toes crossed for you, that you get much more positive and exciting news tomorrow xxx


AFM: I am over the moon to announce, that I have two perfect blasts on board (A- is the grade they were given)! I couldn't believe it when the doctor said that we had two such perfect embababies to transfer! One is still going (was a Morula today) and if it keeps going, could be frozen tomorrow. Oh - and I asked whether they managed to use DH's second sample, and they did - they didn't have to thaw a straw! :)

Thank you for your prayers ladies! Please, if you can, keep going with sending the :dust: (I loved the bucket!!!) ... first beta is in 6 days xxx <3


----------



## Jenn76

Kathy :hugs: I agree they should transfer the best ones tomorrow anyway. Many pregnancies result from non blasts. Think of all the three day transfers where they aren't developed to blasts. So much can change each day. I hope you do get some great frosties. I think I'd call my RE to discuss further.


----------



## Jenn76

Bubu :happydance: So happy for you!!! Congrats!!! 

:dust:


----------



## MoBaby

Bubu!! Congrats!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Congrats Bubu <3


----------



## GettingBroody

Bubu - fantastic news!!! :yipee: Congrats on being PUPO with twins! :baby::baby:

Kathy - is there any way you can speak to the RE directly before you stop your meds? Isn't there a chance one (or two!) will be a blast by tomorrow and you could still transfer then? Or is it to do with the testing like Bubu said? I'm sure your head must be in a spin but if you feel you have more questions then ring the clinic back and make sure you're clear on what's going on. We pay enough for this treatment so a few minutes on the phone shouldn't be too much to ask! :hugs:


----------



## bubumaci

Oh - and I completely agree with Getting!! I hate that all the questions pop up after we get off the phone / leave the doctor's office! (Happens to me all the time too ... probably because I always have so many questions)... Ring them back and ask why / what the plan is etc. etc. Like getting says, after everything we put into these treatments, you should feel that you fully understand what is going on, what they are doing and why - and if you don't, then they should take the time to explain it until you do!!! Sending you HUGE hugs and strength and hope and prayers :hugs:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

I paid for PGD and I am most certain that is the reason....but to be honest I don't want to spend all that money to do PGD testing if only one is viable by tomorrow....for that I want to do another cycle and then test more if I have any. Again, she said they are all still looking good (all 14) but they wanted to take it one day further....like I said it is what it is..just a shitty situation....

I am just worried they will say none made it.


----------



## bubumaci

Hmm - I totally get that :( But if she sounds confident that they are all doing OK and they just want to take them one more day... All 14 little embababies are in my thoughts, that they develop into budding, beautiful blasts - and that they kick ass in the testing tomorrow!!! :hugs:


----------



## azlissie

Congrats on a great transfer, Bubu! I'm so happy for you. Sending you sticky baby dust by the ton!!

Kathy, I hope your embies develop well & can be tested & frozen. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Stinas

bubu - I am over the moon for you!!! Congrats on being PUPO!!!

Kathy - WTF?!!?!! That really pisses me off! I don't understand why they wouldn't transfer tom. They could always tell you if they survive tom is the day&#8230;if they don't, you know the drill. I hate when they leave you hanging! I hope you have a ton tom!!! Don't be discouraged!&#8230;FET's work!


----------



## Tella

Babu - Just wanted to pop in and say congrats on the beautiful blasts you have on board!!!!! PUPO is gonna turn to PREGO :winkwink: Keeping everything crossed for you (well not my legs as im O week :haha: ) and success this time!!!

Praying, So sorry for the disappointing news but with 14 still growing you are bound to have quite a few that will be normal. Its very rare that you hear so many still growing till 5DPO and i think the risk of implantation window being narrower due to development, is why they rather do a FET. :hugs:

Hopefully you will all be grads by they time i consider IVF again next year Sept.


----------



## honeycheeks

Bubu - I have never been happier to hear you are PUPO with 2 beautiful blasts. I pray they both stick and you have double blessings this Christmas. Just 6 days to test date. Woah bubu that isn't too far away

Kathy - I would be nuts if they simply cancelled my transfer. How I wish you could somehow have the transfer tomorrow. I don't understand the reasons for cancelling. Its insane. I hope you get more answers from your RE.


----------



## bubumaci

Thank you Tella + Honey! <3

Kathy ... Sweetie ... have you heard something? :hugs:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

bubumaci said:


> Thank you Tella + Honey! <3
> 
> Kathy ... Sweetie ... have you heard something? :hugs:

Nope not yet.....guess they feel since transfer canceled they can call me whenever......I even tried calling the nurse that I spoke to yesterday but of course I only get the voicemail .....guess I just have to wait. I stayed home from work today because I couldn't be there when they call me...a nervous wreck!


----------



## bubumaci

Oh man, that is really bad! I am so sorry that they are behaving like this! TTC the way we have to is a nerve-wrecking experience enough on the best of days - the clinics really should have more understanding! :( :( I totally get you staying home from work! I wish I could just put my arms around you and hold you tight!! I am keeping my fingers crossed that they don't make you wait much longer!!

AFM - got the message this morning that they decided against freezing the last embie - due to poor quality.


----------



## Stinas

Kathy - That sucks!! Pisses me off! We spend all this $$&#8230;we deserve to be top priority at all times. 

BUBU - Did you get to freeze any?

PS&#8230;..I feel movement!!! Got a couple swift kicks last night! Super cool! Nothing like a butterfly feeling IMO&#8230;more like little taps!


----------



## bubumaci

Well, I still have one frosty from February - but no, from this batch, none. Yesterday they weren't sure whether they would be able to freeze the one that was still going (out of the six doing well on Saturday, by yesterday, two made it to blast and the other was a morula ... they transferred the blasts and wanted to see whether they could freeze the other one today) - but they decided against it because it wasn't good enough.

Yay for movement :) :) How mega-exciting :) :happydance:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Stinas said:


> Kathy - That sucks!! Pisses me off! We spend all this $$we deserve to be top priority at all times.
> 
> BUBU - Did you get to freeze any?
> 
> PS..I feel movement!!! Got a couple swift kicks last night! Super cool! Nothing like a butterfly feeling IMOmore like little taps!

That by far is one of the best feelings...so happy for you!

RMA called and I GOT SIX FROSTIES!!!!! They were tested and frozen. She said she didnt have any doubt that many making it to freeze they just wanted to take it a day further because they didnt see as many cells on day 5. I did ask for her opinion from experience what she thought and she said I should be just fine. I was truly feeling sick and dizzy from this anxiety....uggghhhhh...now the next set of worries will soon be here...lol...praying that none are abnormal <3 

Thank you ladies for being there <3


----------



## bubumaci

Oh Kathy! I am so happy that you have got six :cold:!!! And I really hope that your mind has - for a while at least - been put at ease. When do you get the results from the testing? Huge hugs for you Sweetie :hugs: <3


----------



## MoBaby

Yay Kathy!! How amazing! I'm sure a bunch will be normal :) when will you get that report?


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

bubumaci said:


> Oh Kathy! I am so happy that you have got six :cold:!!! And I really hope that your mind has - for a while at least - been put at ease. When do you get the results from the testing? Huge hugs for you Sweetie :hugs: <3


I hate the fact that my phone does not allow me to just post a comment....lol...they said results will be two weeks  and Im ok with it....after Christmas I will start to worry....hehe


----------



## Jenn76

Kathy: Congrats on your 6 frosties. Hopefully they all come back normal and you have the first BFP in the new year! 

Bubu: Sorry your last embryo wasn't able to freeze. I don't think you'll need it anyway since you have two perfect twins on board. 

Stinas: Yeah for movement! Congrats!


----------



## Stinas

bubu - At least you got those two blasts aboard!! Yay!

Kathy - AMAZING news!!! Yay!! FETs are sooooo much easier!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Kathy - congrats on the 6 frosties, that's fantastic! :cold: Apologies if this is a stupid question but if it's going to take 2 weeks for the results to come back how were they planning on doing a transfer today?!

Bubu - sorry to hear they decided against freezing but as Jenn said you're not going to need any more frosties anyway...!! :dust:

Stinas - yay for movement!!! Exciting times ahead!! :D


----------



## MoBaby

I was thinking the same thing as well getting. Maybe they do rush for a fresh cycle?


----------



## michelle01

Bubu - Congrats on being pupo!! Sending tons of baby dust your way girl!!!

Kathy - Sorry for all the anxiety and worries you have went through, but 6 frosties is amazing!!! 

Hope everyone else is good!!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

I'm guessing the same thing Getting and Mo. They must do a rush for the number of embryos you will be putting in for a fresh transfer. Wish they could have just done the same here with everything that went on ...uggghhhhh but I have no choice now....I wanted to ask but once she said that I had six on ice I was beyond thrilled and in shock (I wasn't expecting that) that I completely forgot....so two weeks it is <3 she did mention the fact that I would need PIO shots...but I'm allergic to them so now they need to figure out what or how they are going to do this.


----------



## MoBaby

Endometrim is just a equal as shots but messy!!! 

And if you can use the pio let me know.. I have 6 bottles!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

MoBaby said:


> Endometrim is just a equal as shots but messy!!!
> 
> And if you can use the pio let me know.. I have 6 bottles!

Thanks Mo :hugs::hugs:

I used the endometrim but they said my numbers were still low...so I guess they will just have to see what we are going to do.

BTW...LADIES LADIES LADIES! BABIES R US IS HAVING A TREMENDOUS ONLINE SALE...THERE ARE CRIBS FOR $20!!! just hurry because I tried to get a couple of things here and they are sold out of some but since we are all over the globe maybe you ladies would have better luck :thumbup::thumbup: I was trying to buy some things for my cousin but no such luck as the stuff I want they are sold out over here :nope:


----------



## MoBaby

My sister told me about the sale! Eek!

Kathy I wonder if you can do the endometrim and high dose oral progesterone? I'm sure they will find an alternative. The pio can be made in different formulations. You have some time to sort it out.

I'm off to ob in an hour :) hopefully little mo cooperates and we get some pics.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

MoBaby said:


> My sister told me about the sale! Eek!
> 
> Kathy I wonder if you can do the endometrim and high dose oral progesterone? I'm sure they will find an alternative. The pio can be made in different formulations. You have some time to sort it out.
> 
> I'm off to ob in an hour :) hopefully little mo cooperates and we get some pics.

I thought at first I was allergic to the sesame seed one but I had a reaction to the olive oil as well.... the story of my life....I am the one to get the side effects that are listed on all medications...lmaooo... I do have some time... I called today to make sure that whatever I needed to pay before the transfer was paid and I was not given a surprise a day beforehand like last time... :nope:

Thanks Mo..hopefully you can find some sales on BRU :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Had my scan today and once again baby didnt want to give us a full face shot but we got a little bit. I am sad because the tech only printed the 4D images and I felt like the profile was seen on the regular pics better. Baby is breech today. Okay so now the bad part: I have to go in weekly now because I had some funneling. There was 1.1cm of funneling when 2 weeks ago there was none. My cervix length was 3.4-3.7 so there is still 2.3cm below the funneling and as long as it stays the same as that then I dont have to go out of work or have any other intervention. I have been having a bunch of BH contractions this week as well. So I go in on the 19th for another check to see how things are then the week after that. Its very hard to get once a week appts and try to figure out my work with it because they are not very flexible and now with the holidays we are short but I have to do what I have to do. Here is a pic of little mo but its not great.


----------



## azlissie

Kathy, congrats on 6 frosties - what a huge relief! Hopefully you'll get the results back quickly. Best of luck for your fet!

Mo, that's a bummer about weekly appointments but it's definitely better to be safe than sorry. I can't see the pic??

Bubu, how are you feeling?

Hello to everyone else! I hope you're all doing well. 

AFM, Dawson is going through some kind of phase right now & it's exhausting. He wakes up quite a few times in the night, starting at about 9:30. His daytime naps are short & he's just cranky & fussy a lot. He's also not eating near enough - he should be getting 22-24 ounces a day & today he's only had 14, and it was a fight getting him to drink that much. I've been reading Wonder Weeks & I think he's in a big developmental transition right now. I know it can't possibly last forever but I'm so tired & am having a really hard time staying patient & sane. My mom has been bugging me to let him spend the night at her house & I think I'll take her up on it soon!


----------



## MoBaby

sorry here it is
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

MoBaby said:


> sorry here it is

adorable mo!!! Im praying all turns out well for you....take it easy and try to relax <3 :hugs:


----------



## GettingBroody

:hugs: Mo. I know it is worrying but at least they are keeping a very close eye on you. Try not to stress about work and taking time off for apts (easier said than done!) - right now getting baby mo here safely is your top priority and work will survive without you when they need to. :hugs: 

Az - google 4 month sleep regression and you'll see you're not the only one!! I found the waking at 930/10 the worst one because that's when you're trying to enjoy a bit of me-time! The middle of the night wakings aren't too bad when bf'ing so I didnt mind them too much... Hope things will improve soon!


----------



## bubumaci

Baby Mo is adorable :) And as Getting says ... is your first priority and work will just have to understand!

AZ ... I don't really know. For the past two days now I have been feeling quite a lot of pressure in my abdomen and on my BBT chart, my temperature shot up this morning ... and I dreamt last night that I received my beta results and they were really high ... and I have been feeling really good and optimistic / positive - but I daren't be hopeful! I am just too scared of the let down, if I do allow myself to believe it is happening! Too used to the disappointments ... IYKWIM?


----------



## never2late70

BUBU: I have everything crossed for you. 

Mo: What a lovely shot. I'm not sure what funneling means though.

Kathy When is your transfer?

AZ: I would take your mom up n her offer. No shame in getting a little help.

Getting how's baby Fia? Do you have any new pictures of her?

Mrs.C Happy you're all back safe and sound from your trip. I don'y know how you did it!

Michelle post a new picture of your short and chubby love..lol

Hope everyone else is doing well <3

I started a new position in the GI lab at the hospital doing endo procedures. It requires me to work 4 10's and be on my feet pretty much the whole time. I have the most horrid swelling in my feet, ankles and all the way up to my knee's. So painful, but I can't afford to not work. I have my glucose test testing today and will ask my DR if I'm ok. Also TONS of Braxton hicks..

Thinking about you all!
Prayers and blessings,
~Angie


----------



## bubumaci

Hey Angie - how lovely to hear from you :) <3 That is great that you have a new position, but I am sorry to hear how it is taking its toll on you :( Let us know how the glucose testing goes! I was wondering - could you perhaps wear those tighter stockings (like you can wear on flights) - wouldn't that help against the water retention? I do hope you can find a way to work painlessly!! :( :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

Mo - Seriously how cute is that pic!!! 

BUBU - I am soooo routing and praying for you!!! :hugs::flower:

Angie - Congrats on the new position!!! 
There are socks that are for diabetes patients to help with circulation.i wear them to work because my ankles swell as well. They help. There are also pregnant stockings I saw the other day which are for swelling as well. They are called Preggers by Therafirm. BuyBuyBaby had them, but there are tons more online.


----------



## michelle01

Hi Angie! Wow, that is a lot of time to be on your feet! Great about your new position though ;) I will post some new pics soon! I just had the boys pictures taken on black friday.

Az - I know how you feel! Dylan started waking up a few times in the night after sleeping 10-12 hours. I actually started giving him some rice cereal at night and that seems to have helped a little. However after his shots Tuesday he has been waking up at least once now :(

Mo - What is funneling? At least they are keeping close watch on you; although it does stink to go weekly, they are being careful. And cute picture from the scan, I can totally see baby ;)

Thinking about you bubu :) Praying, sending positive thoughts your way!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Funneling is where the cervix starts to open from the inside. Cause is incompetent cervix. Also leads to cervical shortening and if the funneling is too much and the cervix is too short then baby will come early :( here is a link that describes it https://radiopaedia.org/articles/funneling-of-the-internal-cervical-os

I'm nervous as all but I have to listen to my dr. I am thinking of another opinion about what I need to be doing. I'm not out of work yet or off feet but depending on next week this may change.

I am going to look into the pregnancy compression stockings. They will be good at work and also if I end up on bed rest. They help prevent varicose veins and deal with the swelling.


----------



## CDysart

MoBaby - cute pic! Can't the doctor put in a cerclage to help with the incompetent cervix? I hope all goes well next week and they don't make you go on bed rest.

Kathy - Yaaa for 6 embies, at least now you will be rested and in tip top shape for your transfer! Good luck and lots of :dust:

Bubumaci - I can't wait for you to:test: I have such high hopes and good feelings about this one!!! The anticipation is killing me as though it were me!!

Stinas - I'm so excited for you that you felt little kicks, I'm sure it was amazing!

I hope everyone is doing well and is enjoying the Christmas season ( or Hanukkah or whatever you celebrate). I'm trying to be patient but am ready to get the show on the road because waiting let's me always think about the what ifs like what if I didn't miscarry, I would be through my first trimester right after Christmas, those kinds of things and I hate doing that to myself. So bring on the 31st for my testing and then on to January so I can do my 2nd FET!


----------



## MoBaby

I think I'm too far out for a cerclage :( but everything is going to be great and I'm not going to need any intervention. Keeping my fingers crossed!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi Angie....transfer will not be until next month sometime...not sure when. Congrats on your new position <3
You have to post a pic of the baby soon <3
How is everyone doing?


----------



## Jenn76

Bubu: :dust: I have everything crossed for you. :dust:

Mobaby: Beautiful baby pic! I hope the funneling stops and baby MO stays put for many more weeks. Rest up and let DH look after things for you. 

Azlissie: Emma is going through the same thing right now I think it's teething. She is only drinking about about 12 oz a day and waking at night. She refuses her bottles most of the day and will only drink her last bottle of the night. I've tried switching formula, new bottles, sippy cups, Tylenol, orajel, even a drop of quick in her bottle. Nothing works. I can't get much water in her either, so stressful. Hopefully it passes soon. Is Dawson on solids yet? I've been adding formula to all of Emma's food just to get more into her. 

Angie: Congrats on the new job!


----------



## bubumaci

Thank you Ladies!
I was really upset when I woke up this morning - had another really vivid dream, but not as nice as yesterday's (where I dreamt that on Sunday we got super high HCG values) ... I dreamt that some doctors (no people I know) were telling us that there is no way we will ever be able to have a biological child of our own :( 

@ CD - if I had to wait as long as you guys do for the Beta, then I would test - but since my first blood test is on Sunday at 6dp5dt, there isn't really much point in doing one :)


----------



## GettingBroody

Bubu - :hugs: I hate dreams like that. I had the most vivid dreams right before my bfp tho so fx'd! :dust:


----------



## sekky

Hello everyone.

Still keeping everything crossed for you Bubu


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

sekky said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Still keeping everything crossed for you Bubu

Hi Sekky!!!! how are you sweetie <3 :hugs:


----------



## bubumaci

Thank you Sekky!

Quick question. Did any of you experience hot flushes? Apart from waking up really hot, I seem to be getting hot flushes today, getting really hot and then cooling down, in waves. Am hoping that it's hormonal :)


----------



## MoBaby

Bubu I think it sounds like a great sign!! You go tomorrow for first beta right? Good luck!! I know this is it for you! 

Hi sekky!

24 week mark for me today! Important date! Baby now has a chance! Next goal: 28 weeks :)


----------



## bubumaci

Yay Mo, another important milestone reached!
Yep, tomorrow morning first blood test. Am nervous! Don't think I can handle a negative result. But I am feeling quite good, feeling like the result should be good, don't know why lol.


----------



## sekky

PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> sekky said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone.
> 
> Still keeping everything crossed for you Bubu
> 
> Hi Sekky!!!! how are you sweetie <3 :hugs:Click to expand...

Hey you. Am fine taking each day at a time. Just realize I didn't update this thread after my second IVF :wacko:, so this is what has happened so far and my planned next step. IVF 2 ended bfn in October. So ttc with meds is on hold for a while for us. I joined a gym and since October I have lost 20lbs which I feel really good about. We BD every other day just incase we are lucky (as we are unexplained). 

Plan for next year if no surprises:winkwink:; a new RE in a new clinic because I feel am not well managed at my current clinic. I felt like am been used as a lab rat or something. I also plan to do a lap or hysteroscopy if the new RE support my decision to have either of them and be sure all is ok down there.

Then on to 3rd. A quick question for IVF ladies, which curtail did you ladies use? I know most ladies use menopur with another FSH. My old clinic gives me only one med. the first cycle I was on menopur (started with 150iu and went up to 300iu within 12 days). That cycle we got 22 eggs and 18 matured. No frosties.

Second cycle I was on folligarf(never heard it before till I was given at the clinic) 225iu through stimm. We got 18eggs with only 8 matured.

Will love to hear from all you ladies to help me plan for my new RE appointment (yet to make the call:haha:) that's it.

I haven't been posting but I have been following all along.

Bubu hoping its hormones. Can't wait for tomorrow and hoping it gives you good news.:hugs:


----------



## sekky

Happy 24 weeks Mo


----------



## bubumaci

Sekky, that sounds like you are feeling good about things and your plans all sound great! Unfortunately, I never did the down-reg, so I can't help you there! FXd that you do have a nice surprise :) And that's great that you are feeling so good about yourself + your successful weight loss! :) <3


----------



## GettingBroody

Sekky - I was on Buserelin and Menopur... Congrats on the weight loss! Who knows - maybe that'll be the boost your system needs to bring you a surprise bfp! I've always thought it must be very frustrating to be "unexplained" - fx'd 2014 will be your year!

Bubu - will be thinking of you in the morning!!! :hugs:
https://i.myniceprofile.com/816/81686.gif https://i.myniceprofile.com/816/81686.gif https://i.myniceprofile.com/816/81686.gif


----------



## Chris_25

bubumaci said:


> Yay Mo, another important milestone reached!
> Yep, tomorrow morning first blood test. Am nervous! Don't think I can handle a negative result. But I am feeling quite good, feeling like the result should be good, don't know why lol.


I am praying for great news! I also have a good feeling too :) 
Yes, I had hot flashes and woke up in the middle of the night my whole body was soaked. Good luck and praying for you!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

bubumaci said:


> Yay Mo, another important milestone reached!
> Yep, tomorrow morning first blood test. Am nervous! Don't think I can handle a negative result. But I am feeling quite good, feeling like the result should be good, don't know why lol.

Tomorrow is going to be a lovely day <3 thinking of you and praying for you!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:hugs:::hugs:

well AF is here for me...called and left a message saying today was day one.....I normally go in for blood work on day 3 but since I will not receive a call back until Monday not sure what the heck I'm supposed to do....I guess I just have to wait until Monday....


----------



## honeycheeks

Mo yay for reaching a major milestone.

Bubu I have a great positive feeling too. Today is going to bring great news I hope.


----------



## GettingBroody

Mo - forgot to congratulate you on reaching 24 weeks!!! :dance: Roll on 28!!

Prayin - glad af is here and you're one step closer to your FET and bfp! :dust:


----------



## MoBaby

Kathy I would just walk in on day 3.. Can you do that?

Bubu: hope your test went well... Fx for you!


----------



## Tella

Bubu, im keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

MoBaby said:


> Kathy I would just walk in on day 3.. Can you do that?
> 
> Bubu: hope your test went well... Fx for you!

no because they will not take me since i have no appointment...this just sucks!


----------



## never2late70

BUBU: I am up and praying for good news!

Kathy: Walk in, don't wait for them..lol

Mo: Hooray for milestones!


----------



## MoBaby

That stinks Kathy! My clinic let anyone walk in between 630-8am


----------



## anmlz86

Hello ladies! Thanks for remembering me Mrs. C :) I've been trying to catch up on everyone's updates and I'm so anxious to hear about your results Bubu! Fingers are crossed! Love seeing everyone's baby pictures as well, super adorable! Hoping everyone has a great holiday and stay warm! Mother nature just dropped over 7inches on us and the dogs have no idea how to handle it lol. 
We had to cancel our October cycle just as I started meds because my OH really wanted me to start going to a chiropractor for my back pain, just couldn't handle both medical expenses at the same time. So at this point we won't be picking back up on IVF until after our wedding. I'm aiming for Feb. 2015. We'll be doing lots of practicing meanwhile :) Who knows, maybe the planets will align and our parts will do what they're supposed to do lol. 
Good luck to everyone!! Gotta run before phone battery decides to finally die! Apologies for not finishing personals!


----------



## Jenn76

Bubu: Thinking of you! Good Luck!

Mobaby: Congrats on 24 weeks!

Kathy: Yeah for AF! Hopefully you can get in tomorrow. 

Sekky: I was on Menopur and Bravelle. Congrats on the weight loss! Good luck with the :sex:

Anmlz: Good luck with your practicing too!


----------



## bubumaci

Hi Everyone. Well, I have been really down all day ... because - they refuse to make a statement. The blood values are positive again - like in August (a tick lower than in August), at 6,8 (at 6dp5dt) - and they are saying, because I had an HCG jab, they cannot say - and I have to wait until the next Beta, which is in three days. My E2 is very high, I think, at 2.561,00 pg/ml. Progesterone is 26 ng/ml.

I feel like it's history happening all over again, except that in August I was excited when I saw that I had 7,1. This time, I felt like my heart was breaking. I know I am not out ... I really felt like we would have good results today, esp. since my breasts started hurting this morning - the early waking... I've been tearful most of the day. I have no explanation for the constant pressure in my abdomen :( My doctor and acupuncturist had both confirmed to me, that by the blood testing date, the HCG from the shots (due to the low level) would be out of my system ... I just don't know what to think any more.

Thank you all for your prayers <3


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

bubumaci said:


> Hi Everyone. Well, I have been really down all day ... because - they refuse to make a statement. The blood values are positive again - like in August (a tick lower than in August), at 6,8 (at 6dp5dt) - and they are saying, because I had an HCG jab, they cannot say - and I have to wait until the next Beta, which is in three days. My E2 is very high, I think, at 2.561,00 pg/ml. Progesterone is 26 ng/ml.
> 
> I feel like it's history happening all over again, except that in August I was excited when I saw that I had 7,1. This time, I felt like my heart was breaking. I know I am not out ... I really felt like we would have good results today, esp. since my breasts started hurting this morning - the early waking... I've been tearful most of the day. I have no explanation for the constant pressure in my abdomen :( My doctor and acupuncturist had both confirmed to me, that by the blood testing date, the HCG from the shots (due to the low level) would be out of my system ... I just don't know what to think any more.
> 
> Thank you all for your prayers <3


my love please don't be down.....stay positive!!! we will all be praying for you:hugs:Its going to turn out good for you...I feel it in my heart...my prayers as always are with you and your husband <3


----------



## Tella

Im praying so much that this will not be a repeat of last time but that it was simply a late implanter. You only 12dpo so you can still have good numbers in 3 days time. Please try and keep positive as you will be a mommy :hugs:

Thinking of you every minute! :dust:


----------



## GettingBroody

:hugs: Bubu, looking at it from the bright side - if they are refusing to make a statement at least that's better than a flat out negative? Will be keeping fingers and toes crossed for a nice rise in 3 days, try not to give up just yet... :hugs: xxx


----------



## Tella

Im praying so much that this will not be a repeat of last time but that it was simply a late implanter. You only 12dpo so you can still have good numbers in 3 days time. Please try and keep positive as you will be a mommy :hugs:

Thinking of you every minute! :dust:


----------



## bubumaci

Actually, only 11dpo ;)
Last time, they didn't mention the HCG shot, although I did the same protocol as this time. I find that really confusing - especially, as I extra asked the doctor, if that could have been the cause of the HCG of 7,1 at 11 dpo last time around. He said no... so why are they writing this time, that I had an HCG shot, so they cannot comment? Find that quite confusing and irritating.


----------



## MoBaby

Bubu I'm sorry you are in limbo :( really praying that in 2 days you have much higher numbers.


----------



## never2late70

I'm sorry you're feeling down and frustrated, and you have every right to be. I'm praying for you.


----------



## Stinas

Mo - YAYYYY for 24 Weeks!!!

BUBU - GOOD LUCK!!!! Cant wait to hear the results!!!

Sekky - Im sorry IVF #2 didn't work out. Unfortunately some of us have to experience it a few times in order for it to workmyself included. Sucks, but makes us stronger! 

No news here. Still feeling little bubbles/kicks here and there. Super cool.cant wait to feel them stronger. Friday is our Anatomy scan!! Cant wait for that!


----------



## Stinas

I forgot to add&#8230;.I dk what this is but every night I wake up with sharp shooting pain through my wrists. What in the world do you guys think this is? Its driving me nuts.


----------



## Jenn76

Bubu: FX that number rises in 3 days. Unfortunately it seems the early beta is inconclusive. But the important thing here is that you are still PUPO. Praying for you. 

Stinas: Carpal Tunnel. I had it too! I had to sleep with splints on my wrists from about 20 weeks on. It sucks! That's my guess. Are you having trouble opening things? Feel weak in the wrists and hands? That's how it was for me. I struggled opening a bottle of water. Pain in the ass but the splints helped and it went away when I delivered.


----------



## Stinas

Jenn - yes!!! Shooting pain!!! Its crazy! Next day off I'm getting those splints to sleep with! I can't stand waking up like that! I can open things, but it aches when I do. Its mainly my wrists&#8230;.no tingling at all, just that shooting pain that wakes me up, then its sore all day long.


----------



## honeycheeks

Kathy I hope you can start soon. Good luck with FET.
Stinas I hope the splints work for you too.
Bubu sorry you are in limbo. But atleast its not a negative. Im sure the numbers are rising. We are all praying for you. When I woke up this morning its you that came to my mind first. Stay hopeful and stay strong for another 3 days.

AFM I have had severe lower back /hip/pelvic pain since wk 5 of pregnancy. A month after miscarriage it is still there. Does that sound normal to you. My doctor doesn't seem fazed by anything as long as I'm not dying. They say everything is "normal".and how long should I wait before starting exercise. One doctor told me rest as much as I can. Another said I could do anything I wanted. So I just don't know what could be best for me.


----------



## Stinas

Bubu - how did I miss your post?!!! Sorry!! 
I believe your numbers will rise! Try your hardest not to compare this cycle to a different one. Each one is very different. I was scared too and kept comparing. It just adds stress.


----------



## bubumaci

Thanks Ladies. I really hate this! I spent most of the night periodically bursting into tears. This all, especially with the year I have had, is just taking too much of its toll on me. This time, I really felt so good - only to have numbers lower than in August, that ended up being a chemical (since they assured me, that the HCG injections could not be it). I was so sure I would be seeing nice high numbers yesterday. Absolutely crushed, when we got the results. Last time, they wrote "the results look quite good ...." and then listed the results. Now, I just had the table with the results (where in the past I would have been excited to see anything above 5 at this point - but in August, they wrote the additional text, that - because it was under 10, they were not sure that implantation had fully taken place - and we all know how that attempt ended) and the comment, that they couldn't make a statement.

Of course you are all right - it is better than a right out negative... And I know I oughtn't compare this cycle with the last - although, the unbelievably low levels make it very difficult...

You all know that I have always abstained from testing before the Beta - because this is exactly what I wanted to avoid - not knowing. Now I have had the first blood test, which really should give me a yay or nay - and am none the wiser. Am an emotional wreck. Am tired, because for the past 4 nights or so, I have been sleeping badly, having crazy dreams, waking early, and I really thought that this time, it would finally be different. Going through this 8 times (and particularly with all the crap this year) has sucked all my energy out of me, all my positivity - and on top of everything else, thanks to all the medication ... I look and feel like a whale. And I have NOTHING to show for all my efforts. Oh boy... the tears are threatening to come again :(

Stinas - I am sorry to hear that you are struggling with carpal tunnel syndrome. It's really nasty - you have to try and catch it as early as possible to prevent irritating it all more.

Honey - I am sorry, I have no idea what is normal or not, but I really hope that you start feeling better soon! Perhaps some of the ladies here have some ideas.

Does anyone know anything about how Dr. S + jchic are doing? They seem to have disappeared...


----------



## honeycheeks

Oh bubu - I wish I could be beside you and hug you. I wish I could make the next 3 days vanish and make your wait as short as possible. I know it must be the most frustrating moment for you. Just try to involve yourself in something immersive. Im not sure I could do it though. But I would still ask you to try. 

You really dont deserve to be in limbo. But I hope a great positive awaits you in 3 days. I hope your DH can be supportive and take some stress off of you. 

You really deserve a positive. I am praying so hard for you. I talk so much about you to my DH. You have become a household name. 

There is probably nothing I can do to make you feel better, but remember you still stand a great chance for a beaming positive at your next beta. Your clinic really does early betas. Where I live none of the clinics do a beta before 10 days of transfer. They probably want to take no chances of giving a wrong verdict is why I guess they didn't confirm anything from your beta.
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## bubumaci

Thank you Honey, that's sweet! (really, you guys talk about me? *blush*).


----------



## Jenn76

Bubu: :hugs: Yeah I think the early beta is more stressful then waiting a few more days and getting a true result. My clinic waits 16 days after transfer to eliminate all chemical results. It sucked waiting but I tested early so I knew my result anyway. I know it must be really hard remaining positive after everything you have been through but I truly believe that you will be a mom. 

Stinas: The splints should help but they are a pain adapting to . You can't bend your wrists at all so if your used to sleeping curled up it will annoy you. But it beats being in pain. I bought mine at a drug store but you can get them from physio. Not necessary though but you medical might cover it. 

Honey: I had back pain early on but it went away immediately after birth. It does seem weird that you have that. Maybe you should see a physiotherapist or chiropractor.


----------



## honeycheeks

Thanks Jenn, I just followed my gut and started light stretches. I can really feel my body is very stiff, but I can already feel it helping my back. I guess I will continue doing it , I am taking it very very slowly. I like to listen to my body and do things the way I feel right. I had ohss like symptoms in june-july when I natural O'ed after very very long and then again ohss in aug-september. So I really have been on rest all these long months. I guess that has taken a toll on my body though I believed it is best for baby. With OHSS , I really had no choice but to rest. 

I hope my next FET works, though its hard for me to feel positive about it. 2 FETs earlier didn't work for me, so we'll see what it is this time.

Bubu - I am still thinking of you. Stay strong girl, we are all with you in this. Praying for a rainbow after the storm. :flower:
Edit: Bubu - Its no joke, you are like my friend in our conversations at home. DH knows you nearly as well as many of my other friends.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

HI bubu ((hugs)) I wish I could give you a hug <3 easier said but try to stay positive...I will continue to pray for you.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

I spoke to my nurse today and she gave me the below information....yet I still have to wait for the PGD results...my anxiety is on a whole new level...

My 6 embryos were graded as:

6AA
6BB
6BA
6BC
4BB
3BC

now I have to see if any are abnormal :-(


----------



## bubumaci

Hey Kathy ... what does the number before the letters mean? The AA + BBs are good, aren't they? <3


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

bubumaci said:


> Hey Kathy ... what does the number before the letters mean? The AA + BBs are good, aren't they? <3

HI bubu :hugs:

The nurse told me that the 6AA is the best of the best....the number portion is the expansion grade which the 6 is under hatched out of shell..below is the entire grading of the numbers....

Expansion
grade Blastocyst development and stage status 
1 Blastocoel cavity less than half the volume of the embryo

2 Blastocoel cavity more than half the volume of the embryo

3 Full blastocyst, cavity completely filling the embryo

4 Expanded blastocyst, cavity larger than the embryo, with thinning of the shell

5 Hatching out of the shell

6 Hatched out of the shell


----------



## bubumaci

Oh Kathy - that sounds perfect - it has to work, with such perfect, beautiful embies :) <3


----------



## Jenn76

Kathy those results sound great fx for you!


----------



## Stinas

Bubu - I don't think they should be doing beta that early. It just adds stress! Don't be discouraged too much ...you just never know. 

Kathy - amazing numbers!!! Don't count out those 3ab. My twinkles were 3ab and 3bc.


----------



## honeycheeks

Kathy those are some beautiful embies.

Bubu still thinking of you.

Stinas Mo how are you ladies.

I had an appointment with my ER today. I will see her again on jan 7 and hopefully start then.


----------



## GettingBroody

Bubu - :hugs: Hang in there xxx

Kathy - great results!! Go embies! :D

Honey - sorry to hear you're in pain, hope the stretching relieves things. Jan won't the long coming now. Hope the time passes quickly for you! :coffee:

Stinas - I didn't have carpal tunnel but so no advice here! Hope the splints do the trick for you, sounds sore!


----------



## michelle01

Thinking about you bubu! :hugs:

Kathy - WOW, those are great embies you have there. Seriously, I think mine were 3AB or somewhere around that. 

Honey - January is right around the corner ;) 

Hope everyone else is good!!


----------



## MoBaby

Bubu hope you are okay!

Honey I'm doing well :) thanks for asking!


----------



## Stinas

Well ladies it is carpal tunnel. I got a prescription to buy those wrist bands/splints things. Yay&#8230;.she also said to keep an eye on swelling of the fingers&#8230;.kind of hinting on me taking off my rings, which I won't until I can't wear them lol I waited tooooo long to get them just to take them off now lol Plus no finger swelling yet. 
Other than that&#8230;.anatomy scan friday as well as my first of two glucose tests&#8230;yay for scans, boo for drinking that gross stuff. blah
PS, I have the night off and of course its still snowing&#8230;probably only because I actually made a hair apt I NEED to get to 45min away. Yay me!


----------



## GettingBroody

Stinas - just make sure you don't leave it too long and end up having to cut the rings off! :shock:


----------



## Stinas

lol Getting Ill freak out if I have to do that&#8230;DH would kill me as well lol They come off an on like normal, so I don't see why I have to take them off from now?


----------



## Chris_25

Stinas said:


> Well ladies it is carpal tunnel. I got a prescription to buy those wrist bands/splints things. Yay.she also said to keep an eye on swelling of the fingers.kind of hinting on me taking off my rings, which I won't until I can't wear them lol I waited tooooo long to get them just to take them off now lol Plus no finger swelling yet.
> Other than that.anatomy scan friday as well as my first of two glucose testsyay for scans, boo for drinking that gross stuff. blah
> PS, I have the night off and of course its still snowingprobably only because I actually made a hair apt I NEED to get to 45min away. Yay me!


Ouch! Make sure you don't get too swelled with those rings on. :) 
Where do you live? NYC?


----------



## Chris_25

bubumaci said:


> Thanks Ladies. I really hate this! I spent most of the night periodically bursting into tears. This all, especially with the year I have had, is just taking too much of its toll on me. This time, I really felt so good - only to have numbers lower than in August, that ended up being a chemical (since they assured me, that the HCG injections could not be it). I was so sure I would be seeing nice high numbers yesterday. Absolutely crushed, when we got the results. Last time, they wrote "the results look quite good ...." and then listed the results. Now, I just had the table with the results (where in the past I would have been excited to see anything above 5 at this point - but in August, they wrote the additional text, that - because it was under 10, they were not sure that implantation had fully taken place - and we all know how that attempt ended) and the comment, that they couldn't make a statement.
> 
> Of course you are all right - it is better than a right out negative... And I know I oughtn't compare this cycle with the last - although, the unbelievably low levels make it very difficult...
> 
> You all know that I have always abstained from testing before the Beta - because this is exactly what I wanted to avoid - not knowing. Now I have had the first blood test, which really should give me a yay or nay - and am none the wiser. Am an emotional wreck. Am tired, because for the past 4 nights or so, I have been sleeping badly, having crazy dreams, waking early, and I really thought that this time, it would finally be different. Going through this 8 times (and particularly with all the crap this year) has sucked all my energy out of me, all my positivity - and on top of everything else, thanks to all the medication ... I look and feel like a whale. And I have NOTHING to show for all my efforts. Oh boy... the tears are threatening to come again :(
> 
> Stinas - I am sorry to hear that you are struggling with carpal tunnel syndrome. It's really nasty - you have to try and catch it as early as possible to prevent irritating it all more.
> 
> Honey - I am sorry, I have no idea what is normal or not, but I really hope that you start feeling better soon! Perhaps some of the ladies here have some ideas.
> 
> Does anyone know anything about how Dr. S + jchic are doing? They seem to have disappeared...


I'm so very sorry you haven't gotten an answer. I am praying for you and it will all work out I just know it!


----------



## bubumaci

Thanks for asking Mo... I am .. not sure. Been really quite tearful. Yesterday I cried a lot (looked at lots of photos of Mama and was just feeling generally miserable). Today, when I was driving to my waxing appointment, the tears came again. Oh well - off to the clinic for the second beta in the morning. By lunch time, I will know the results...

Thanks Chris! <3

Stinas, I am sorry to hear it is carpal tunnel :( I guess it is OK with the rings if you keep a close eye on the swelling. The last thing you would want is to have to have them cut off :(

:howdy: everyone.


----------



## Stinas

Chris - Im in NJ. It was all slush after work, so I changed my apt for sunday.shes usually not in, but she changed itI'm guessing due to all the cancellations. Thank goodness!

BUBU - When is the next test? 

My fingers are not swellingbut I'm guessing they could eventually? Might go drop off the prescription tom before work.


----------



## Jenn76

Bubu: Good Luck tomorrow. I'm praying for you to get some good news! 

Stinas: Good luck with your glucose test. Why do you have to do two? I thought that was only if you fail the first. I didn't find the drink that bad. Sorry about the carpal tunnel, I know how much that sucks. The joys of pregnancy.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

bubumaci said:


> Thanks for asking Mo... I am .. not sure. Been really quite tearful. Yesterday I cried a lot (looked at lots of photos of Mama and was just feeling generally miserable). Today, when I was driving to my waxing appointment, the tears came again. Oh well - off to the clinic for the second beta in the morning. By lunch time, I will know the results...
> 
> Thanks Chris! <3
> 
> Stinas, I am sorry to hear it is carpal tunnel :( I guess it is OK with the rings if you keep a close eye on the swelling. The last thing you would want is to have to have them cut off :(
> 
> :howdy: everyone.

Bubu...all positive thoughts and prayers sent your way sweetie <3 all my prayers are being sent just for you... xoxoxo


----------



## never2late70

Praying for you tomorrow BUBU <3


----------



## Tella

Keeping you in my prayers bubu :dust:


----------



## Stinas

Jenn I have no clue why I have to take two. I'll ask Friday. This one is the early one. Who knows. Yay


----------



## GettingBroody

Bubu - good luck today, am thinking of you :hugs:

Stinas - I'm sure your rings are fine for now; just give them a good wriggle every now and then to make sure!


----------



## bubumaci

Thank you ladies.
Can you believe it? I am just so on tattered nerves, the moment she had finished taking my blood and I got up, I burst into tears. 
I woke up again (as usual) around 3:30 ... then at 5 ... after which I couldn't get back to sleep until just before it was time to get up :(
Now, it's just the waiting game again, until I get the mail that the results are in the online portal ...


----------



## honeycheeks

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. I am so nervous too to hear the result . I hope it is one for us to celebrate. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## bubumaci

So, I have the results ... they said that they don't look that good. My HCG has gone up since Sunday - but not by much :( So it can't be the HCG that I injected ... but I just don't get it.
Sunday, it was 6,8 ... today, it's 8,70... I have to go in for another blood test on Friday....

I guess the only thing I can hope / pray for, is that the results were "higher" on Sunday because of the injected HCG - would have been lower, but have gone up / more than doubled for today's results ... thing is, I have run out of energy to hope (even though my boobs have been hurting more).

E2 + progesterone have gone down. And they told me to stop taking the medication.


----------



## bubumaci

I rang the clinic to see if it wouldn't make sense to carry on taking the medication until Friday (under the assumption that the first value was really lower and just boosted by the HCG shot, and that the development is doubling)... I was told that the values are not good and it is definitely not an intact pregnancy and I should come in for the blood test on Friday.

Definitely feeling devastated... can someone please explain the pressure in my abdomen, if it is not the baby burrowing in and making itself comfy???


----------



## Jenn76

Bubu: :hugs: I don't know what to tell you it's so early and I don't see why it couldn't be viable. I've seen many mama's on here have low results and progress to a healthy pregnancy. Unfortunately most that tested early were never as early as yours so it's hard to compare results. If the numbers only double every two days I wouldn't expect a high number so early. The result increased so I'd hang on to that fact and continue to pray for a positive outcome.


----------



## bubumaci

Thanks Jenn - that was what I was trying to say (when looking on the internet, I have seen lower betas at 14 dpo) - but they said that at 14 dpo it should be higher and is definitely not viable - that I should not take the medication and shouldn't have false hopes.

I had read so much on the internet, that it is not the numbers that matter, but the increase. Compared to Sunday, the numbers haven't doubled ... unless of course the injected HCG influenced the numbers on Sunday...

I can't stop crying :( I can't work (and I have shit loads of work to do)... I feel so helpless, so broken, so out of energy, so unhappy. Today is 9dp5dt ... the results should be much higher ... :(


----------



## honeycheeks

Bubu im sorry the results weren't as high as they were expected. I really dont know much about early betas. My clinic never does them so early. This is so hard. I would still hold on to hope. I will continue to pray for better results in your next beta. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## GettingBroody

Oh Bubu, my heart goes out to you :hugs: I think if I were in your shoes I would continue with the meds til Friday... I also think I'd be tempted to do a hpt at this point just to see what it says. I'm so so sorry today wasn't full of good news but could it not just be a late implanter? Your numbers did go up... I really don't know enough about early betas so will just send more :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

Oh bubu. This is upsetting. I just don't understand. 
If u feel you should continue the meds, do it. 
I don't believe in the numbers much myself. When I had the mc the numbers were still going up, almost doubling, but clearly there were no hb's. 
I hope things turn around. I really do. You deserve it.


----------



## MoBaby

Oh bubu :( I'm soo sorry! I really thought this was it. Very heartbreaking. I'm sure you have tons of questions for the doctors. Hopefully you can get in soon.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

bubumaci said:


> Thanks Jenn - that was what I was trying to say (when looking on the internet, I have seen lower betas at 14 dpo) - but they said that at 14 dpo it should be higher and is definitely not viable - that I should not take the medication and shouldn't have false hopes.
> 
> I had read so much on the internet, that it is not the numbers that matter, but the increase. Compared to Sunday, the numbers haven't doubled ... unless of course the injected HCG influenced the numbers on Sunday...
> 
> I can't stop crying :( I can't work (and I have shit loads of work to do)... I feel so helpless, so broken, so out of energy, so unhappy. Today is 9dp5dt ... the results should be much higher ... :(



Bubu...all I am going to say is that I am not giving up....and I won't let you either.... :hugs::hugs: I seriously wish I could give you a hug and just sit there with you....it's just not fair <3 We have until Friday and I will be praying even harder that I have already been doing... :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Chris_25

bubumaci said:


> Thanks Jenn - that was what I was trying to say (when looking on the internet, I have seen lower betas at 14 dpo) - but they said that at 14 dpo it should be higher and is definitely not viable - that I should not take the medication and shouldn't have false hopes.
> 
> I had read so much on the internet, that it is not the numbers that matter, but the increase. Compared to Sunday, the numbers haven't doubled ... unless of course the injected HCG influenced the numbers on Sunday...
> 
> I can't stop crying :( I can't work (and I have shit loads of work to do)... I feel so helpless, so broken, so out of energy, so unhappy. Today is 9dp5dt ... the results should be much higher ... :(


I'm so sorry :( 
I know i'm going to sound stupid, but can you tell me what your beta number is because i'm not understanding 8,70? I had my first beta at 
8DP5DT and it was only 33.
I would continue the medication until you go again on Friday, just to play it safe.


----------



## MoBaby

8,70 = 8.70


----------



## MrsC8776

Hi ladies! I'm quite behind so I'm sorry that some of these replies are a little dated. 



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> RMA called and I GOT SIX FROSTIES!!!!! They were tested and frozen. She said she didnt have any doubt that many making it to freeze they just wanted to take it a day further because they didnt see as many cells on day 5. I did ask for her opinion from experience what she thought and she said I should be just fine. I was truly feeling sick and dizzy from this anxiety....uggghhhhh...now the next set of worries will soon be here...lol...praying that none are abnormal <3
> 
> Thank you ladies for being there <3

I'm very sorry to hear that your cycle was canceled. Great news about the 6 fro sties and their grading. Fx for good testing results!! 



MoBaby said:


> Had my scan today and once again baby didnt want to give us a full face shot but we got a little bit. I am sad because the tech only printed the 4D images and I felt like the profile was seen on the regular pics better. Baby is breech today. Okay so now the bad part: I have to go in weekly now because I had some funneling. There was 1.1cm of funneling when 2 weeks ago there was none. My cervix length was 3.4-3.7 so there is still 2.3cm below the funneling and as long as it stays the same as that then I dont have to go out of work or have any other intervention. I have been having a bunch of BH contractions this week as well. So I go in on the 19th for another check to see how things are then the week after that. Its very hard to get once a week appts and try to figure out my work with it because they are not very flexible and now with the holidays we are short but I have to do what I have to do. Here is a pic of little mo but its not great.

:hugs: Just try to take it easy and rest as much as possible. Keep those feet up and have DH do tons for you! :winkwink:



azlissie said:


> Kathy, congrats on 6 frosties - what a huge relief! Hopefully you'll get the results back quickly. Best of luck for your fet!
> 
> Mo, that's a bummer about weekly appointments but it's definitely better to be safe than sorry. I can't see the pic??
> 
> Bubu, how are you feeling?
> 
> Hello to everyone else! I hope you're all doing well.
> 
> AFM, Dawson is going through some kind of phase right now & it's exhausting. He wakes up quite a few times in the night, starting at about 9:30. His daytime naps are short & he's just cranky & fussy a lot. He's also not eating near enough - he should be getting 22-24 ounces a day & today he's only had 14, and it was a fight getting him to drink that much. I've been reading Wonder Weeks & I think he's in a big developmental transition right now. I know it can't possibly last forever but I'm so tired & am having a really hard time staying patient & sane. My mom has been bugging me to let him spend the night at her house & I think I'll take her up on it soon!

I'm sorry Dawson's sleep has been horrible. Any improvements? The girls have been sleeping like crap ever since teething started. Emma wakes up at 2am EVERY single day... I'm going crazy. It would be fine if she went right back to sleep after a bottle but nope... she stays up until 530 or 6 and then goes back to sleep. Not great when Ava wakes up between 4 and 5 everyday. Sometimes she does the same thing as Emma. It's a nightmare. I got two "naps" last night. 12-2 and 6-745. :thumbup: I hope Dawson gives you some rest soon. 



CDysart said:


> MoBaby - cute pic! Can't the doctor put in a cerclage to help with the incompetent cervix? I hope all goes well next week and they don't make you go on bed rest.
> 
> Kathy - Yaaa for 6 embies, at least now you will be rested and in tip top shape for your transfer! Good luck and lots of :dust:
> 
> Bubumaci - I can't wait for you to:test: I have such high hopes and good feelings about this one!!! The anticipation is killing me as though it were me!!
> 
> Stinas - I'm so excited for you that you felt little kicks, I'm sure it was amazing!
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well and is enjoying the Christmas season ( or Hanukkah or whatever you celebrate). I'm trying to be patient but am ready to get the show on the road because waiting let's me always think about the what ifs like what if I didn't miscarry, I would be through my first trimester right after Christmas, those kinds of things and I hate doing that to myself. So bring on the 31st for my testing and then on to January so I can do my 2nd FET!

Jan will be here before you know it. I have everything crossed for you! 



anmlz86 said:


> Hello ladies! Thanks for remembering me Mrs. C :) I've been trying to catch up on everyone's updates and I'm so anxious to hear about your results Bubu! Fingers are crossed! Love seeing everyone's baby pictures as well, super adorable! Hoping everyone has a great holiday and stay warm! Mother nature just dropped over 7inches on us and the dogs have no idea how to handle it lol.
> We had to cancel our October cycle just as I started meds because my OH really wanted me to start going to a chiropractor for my back pain, just couldn't handle both medical expenses at the same time. So at this point we won't be picking back up on IVF until after our wedding. I'm aiming for Feb. 2015. We'll be doing lots of practicing meanwhile :) Who knows, maybe the planets will align and our parts will do what they're supposed to do lol.
> Good luck to everyone!! Gotta run before phone battery decides to finally die! Apologies for not finishing personals!

Of course! I'm sorry to hear you had to cancel your cycle. Hopefully you will feel better for Feb. cycle and everything will go great! 



Stinas said:


> Kathy - That sucks!! Pisses me off! We spend all this $$we deserve to be top priority at all times.
> 
> BUBU - Did you get to freeze any?
> 
> PS..I feel movement!!! Got a couple swift kicks last night! Super cool! Nothing like a butterfly feeling IMOmore like little taps!




Stinas said:


> Well ladies it is carpal tunnel. I got a prescription to buy those wrist bands/splints things. Yay.she also said to keep an eye on swelling of the fingers.kind of hinting on me taking off my rings, which I won't until I can't wear them lol I waited tooooo long to get them just to take them off now lol Plus no finger swelling yet.
> Other than that.anatomy scan friday as well as my first of two glucose testsyay for scans, boo for drinking that gross stuff. blah
> PS, I have the night off and of course its still snowingprobably only because I actually made a hair apt I NEED to get to 45min away. Yay me!

Yay for feeling movement!! I agree it's like little pops or taps. 

Please be careful with your rings!! I'm only of the people who have had to get the wedding rings cut off. :dohh: Yep I didn't want to take them off and over night my fingers got so swollen. I was in so much pain!! I tried everything to get them off. I tried so hard and my finger was so swollen after not being able to get them off that I thought it was going to pop. Had to go down to the fire department and get them cut off. :cry: Thankfully they were able to be repaired with the warranty and it looks like new. Still a shitty thing to have happen. 



bubumaci said:


> So, I have the results ... they said that they don't look that good. My HCG has gone up since Sunday - but not by much :( So it can't be the HCG that I injected ... but I just don't get it.
> Sunday, it was 6,8 ... today, it's 8,70... I have to go in for another blood test on Friday....
> 
> I guess the only thing I can hope / pray for, is that the results were "higher" on Sunday because of the injected HCG - would have been lower, but have gone up / more than doubled for today's results ... thing is, I have run out of energy to hope (even though my boobs have been hurting more).
> 
> E2 + progesterone have gone down. And they told me to stop taking the medication.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
I'm not really sure what to say. I have a lot of hope for you and I know deep inside you do as well. Don't let that hope go. Please! No matter what comes of this cycle we are all here for you. We may not be there in person but you know (as well as many others) that sometimes we understand a lot more than a friend who is sitting next to you. :hugs:


----------



## GettingBroody

:thumbup: Well said MrsC! :hugs:


----------



## bubumaci

Thanks for "translating" Mo. Yep - Sunday was 6,80 (or 6.80) today was 8,70 (or 8.70). Actually, I have no questions for the doctor. What is there to ask? All pretty self-explanatory, I feel.

MrsC - I am out of energy. I don't have any energy left. I have gone through 5 ICSIs + 8 transfers. Anyone who had just one or two or perhaps four tries and failures will know, how much energy, hope, ... that costs. I feel sucked dry. After this year, I had really hoped that my luck would change - that something good would come. We have paid a fortune for this - we are entirely out of pocket, so you can imagine what 8 tries have cost us ... I don't think I can do this any more.

Thank you all for your support + kind and loving words. I really have appreciated it!


----------



## Mamali

Bubu am so sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs:. Praying and hoping things change for the best Friday. You are in my thoughts and prayers dear :hugs:.


----------



## MoBaby

Bubu my heart beaks for you. I know how you feel. We had almost given up before this fet we had... We actually had decided to use donor sperm and do iui (with different re) since my ovulation is okay and use clomid to get eggs in both sides... We weren't even going to use our frosties b/c we were tired and broken and had spent already so much money. I had a talk with our current re and we decided to give our frosties a Chance and here we are. I know you have one frosty left.. Does your re see any reason to transfer it? Also maybe do some sort of immune testing or steroids with the transfer. I also recommend doing a drug free transfer as sometimes the drugs work against you (which was my case)... I know you'll need time to sort things out. We are here for you whatever your decision.


----------



## never2late70

Bubu: I too am absolutely crushed for you. I hope this isn't an inappropriate question, but have you two ever given donor egg/sperm any consideration? As you know, I had to finally turn to donor egg after my own had failed me miserably, with success after the first round. 

I really hurt for you.

Try to stay strong.. <3


----------



## Jenn76

Bubu: I'm sorry you're feeling so defeated you have been so positive throughout this and I have always admired your optimism. This isn't fair one bit. I'm still holding out hope for you tomorrow. I hate to see you give up. There are other options you can explore when you are feeling up to it. You can become a mommy and it would be horrible that in the end of all this that wasn't the outcome. So please don't give up. :hugs: 

MrsC: That sucks! Mine aren't great sleepers either, never have been but it's not as bad as you described. :hugs:


----------



## Chris_25

Bubu I'm very sorry I was really praying this would be it for you! I am still praying for you and can understand why you would feel burnt out. Stay strong<3


----------



## bubumaci

Hi girls - thank you for all your thoughts!
DH rang the clinic this morning (because I was so crushed yesterday - I did stop taking the medication ... but also would like to understand, why I have "felt" so like it had worked ... with the constant pressure in my abdomen, that I otherwise never have)... he spoke with the same nurse I had on the line yesterday and she had a go at him, that he should support her and not cling to false hope and not try to give me false hope ... he said, but what if there is a 1% chance that it has worked - each try costs us 6-7 KEUR, shouldn't we try to support it as long as possible ... she was very huffy with him and when he asked, whether my continuing to take the medication could have any negative effect, she said no and if it makes me happy, I should keep taking them until Friday and she will make a note in the system. (I didn't take them yesterday, but after DH rang today, I did). He said that she wouldn't let him finish his sentences (bit like me yesterday ... until I started crying *lol*) and just kept saying we shouldn't cling to false hope... That none of the numbers are good, blah, blah, blah...

Anyhow ... the certainty I had, that I feel something, that he / she is there ... is slowly going away - am not feeling it any more today (*cue abdominal pressure again*)...

@ Angie ... yes both would be an option ... except that not both are - in Germany, donor egg is illegal. Can't be done. Donor Sperm would be an option and I guess we might start talking about it. Our doctor had said that he didn't think it would make a difference because once they manage to fertilise, it comes down to the quality of the egg (which TBH I am not so sure is true - especially since we have had some really good quality eggs and I do produce a lot and they fertilise a lot)... I wouldn't even be against doing a joint batch of DH + donor - if they were to do that and then just transfer whatever is looking best at transfer date... Unfortunately, donor egg, like I say, is illegal in Germany. I would perhaps visit that option, if we have tried with donor sperm and still end up without a positive result. There is a clinic I have been looking at in Budapest that has quite a good success rate - and it's not that far and I could live at home and even work from there during treatment...

@ Mo - yes, we still have one frosty (from the February go). He said that its quality wasn't that great (it is a blast) and the reason he wanted to do fresh, is because he wanted us to have a better chance with more to transfer - and the last two fresh goes, we have had two nice blasts each try. But I might just say, that I want to do a FET with that one and then be done with it. We have to pay for 6 months storage at a time....


----------



## michelle01

Oh Bubu, I am sooo terribly heartbroken for you. You certainly have been through so much and deserve more then anything to be a mommy!!! I know how exhausting going through this is and I couldn't imagine the financial impact this has had on you and your DH. What about adoption? Is that a thought? We are all here for you, no matter what :hugs:

Stinas - Carpel tunnel sucks! I had surgery in both hands for it and it is so painful at times. Good luck with your gestational diabetes test!! how are you feeling these days?

Kathy - Thinking about you :hugs:

Things are going pretty good with me; FINALLY past being sick after 3 weeks :wacko: Its been nice that Tyler has his break right now from both schools and activities, so I don't feel like I am running around with my head cut off. I am not lucky enough to get any time off though next week :( I only have xmas day off, but I am not complaining since I was out of work for 12 weeks. Actually hoping to spend a nice quiet day next Wednesday at home with just our family!

We plan to go to DH's mom/dad house Tuesday night. His dad had emergency surgery Tuesday because his artery was 95% blocked; talk about scary!! And with his brother in the dying stages :( his poor mom is stressed out right now. SO we decided to have a small get together Tuesday night and spend the day home Wednesday. I am actually looking forward to it. And work will be quiet too the following days.


----------



## Stinas

BUBU - WTF?!! This whole situation makes me mad and upset at the same time!!! Like, it would be soooo much easier if it were 0.but the fact that its any number higher makes you wonder whats going on. 
I never knew DE is illegal over there. Crazy. Its hard to think of it, but would you be able to go do IVF maybe in another country? Just a thought. I would do the FET before anything though. One last try. 
I hate that this is happening! 

MrsC - I am going to start sleeping with my rings off. My wedding band I don't think they would be able to cut offits an eternity band with diamonds going all around.you pretty much can't see whats holding the diamonds together. 

Michelle - I am doing good besides my wrists..no news to report. Its busy season at work, so we have been here night and day. Come Jan/Feb I am going to cut it downby March ill probably be done all together. 
Your boys are super cute! Love the holiday pics!

I tried getting my prescription for the splints today before work, but apparently RiteAid does not give themso I have to go to a real pharmacy. I bought over the counter ones for now until I have the time to go. Woke up today with the worst pain in my right wristsucks. 
No one ever tells you these pregnancy symptoms!!!


----------



## bubumaci

Thanks Michelle - yes, we would think about adoption. The thing is, I would really want to have a baby / newborn ... and ... for that I am too old :( Certainly by the time we are through the approval process and can get on a waiting list. But already now. In Germany, you can adopt a baby between 21 and 35 ... I am 38. Personally, I think that from 21 is ridiculous ... how many 21 year-olds have built a solid financial foundation and - furthermore - are with their partner for life + already know that they can't have children naturally??? But hey ... those are the rules. In fact, by the time we would be approved for adoption, the list is horrendously long and we could be on it for goodness knows how many years. By which time I would be getting to the age where I would not want my child to have such an "old" Mother (assuming we could still have a young child). Not because I think the age is old - but because I don't want for my child to still be in school when we are OAPs!

My Father and his wife adopted (I was 13 when my parents divorced, 14 when they got married, 15 when I was sent to live with my Mother and 18 when they adopted). The children were 10 and 6.... They - especially my Stepmother (the one who was desperate to have children) - have strongly recommended against adopting older children. I think mainly because of the younger one, who had her first baby at 19 and her second at 24, from different Fathers, neither of whom she is with!

Finally - I just really want my own baby! I have always marvelled at the miracle of reproduction. I have always dreamt of (including all negative and positive experiences) pregnancy. Of feeling this being, this personality, this new person growing inside of me. Of giving birth, giving life.... and then nurturing that life, watching it develop etc. etc. (well basically, what all you are blessed with being able to do *smile*). But hey ... "we don't always get, what we want". And it is starting to look very much like I will have to give up on this dream.

Hey Stinas (you posted while I was writing). Yes - I have been looking at the clinic in Budapest, where they do also do donor eggs. But I would want to a) use our frosty and b) do a donor sperm / DH sperm try before going down the DE route. Everything works for my body like clockwork. Hormones, ovulation etc. etc. and when we stim, I have a very good response - so I don't think that I have poor ovarian reserve or that the quality has gone downhill yet... If we do have to go donor, I would like to have at least one half be part of us ;) I am so sorry that you are having so much pain with your wrists :(


----------



## Stinas

BUBU - Oh yes, I understand. I would exhaust every option possible before going the donor route.


----------



## MoBaby

Bubu you should be able to have your own baby! My dh said we should adopt and I said no I want to carry my own child! So I understand. Those age restrictions are crazy though in Germany and I can't believe donor eggs are illegal :( I wish things were more straight forward for you.


----------



## bubumaci

I think the donor egg thing stems from the Nazi time, when Hitler + his people wanted to ethnically cleanse. They are trying to keep "influencing" your children to a limit. When I argued the point that donor sperm is no different ... the doctor agreed. He also said that it would be a legal issue here as to who the Mother would be - i.e. the egg donor would probably be the Mother, even if I were to carry and birth the child.


----------



## Likklegemz

Sorry I haven't been on and writing lately, I've been following everyone making sure Alls well. Stinas, mo glad everything is going ok so far. Is the time passing quickly for you both?

Buba, I'm really sorry to hear what your going through. Life just isn't fair. I was praying that this would be your turn and sorry it hasn't worked out. Sending you lots of hugs x x

I'm doing well, just tired at the moment. I finish work tomorrow for Christmas then only have three weeks in the new year. Did anyone have terrible indigestion at 33 weeks?

Love to all, and will write more as soon as I get the chance x x x


----------



## MoBaby

Appt today was good; funneling gone! Go back next week. I get to schedule my c section in 3 weeks!! So excited!!


----------



## never2late70

Mo: What does that mean? You get to schedule your section? :shrug:


----------



## MoBaby

I'm having a c section at 37 weeks so they will let me schedule it at 28 weeks (get on the books). My post sounded like I'm having it in 3 weeks which I'm not lol. So In 3 weeks I'll have my official delivery date!


----------



## Jenn76

Bubu: Thinking of you today! :hugs:

Mobaby: Glad to hear your appointment went well. That is a Cute new baby MO pic on Facebook! 

Purchasing donor eggs is illegal here too. You can use them as long as they are truly donated and no monies were exchanged. It's really hard to get a clinic to do it though because they are always fearing you're breaking the law. My clinic said they would need to do extensive interviews with the donor to consider it. I don't get it either not many people would donate without getting money so mostly you can only do it if a family member will do it for you.


----------



## MoBaby

If you go out of the country and have the ivf w/donor.. Is that okay?


----------



## michelle01

bubu - I completely understand wanting to have your own baby and you should!!! WOW, those age restrictions are insane. 

Mo - YAY for no more funneling and awesome you get to get a date soon :) Makes it sooo much more real having that date.

Hi Likkle! I had indesigestion and heart burn throughout; no fun! Glad things are going well.


----------



## Likklegemz

Michelle thanks hun! Have you got any ideas what I can have to settle it? Gaviscon is awful! Tastes like chalk!!!


----------



## Jenn76

You can do the donor IVF out of the country, you just can't buy the eggs out of the country and do it here. I'm assuming the same would apply in Germany.


----------



## Jenn76

Likkle: I had it too and took Prevacid. It was a prescription pill that you take daily. It has no taste to it.


----------



## Likklegemz

Thanks Jen! Seeing my GP on Monday, so will ask her if she'll prescribe that or something similar


----------



## Stinas

Hi ladies. Just got back from scan. Baby b boy is perfect baby a girl has a two vessel placenta. She's measuring one day behind which is good. Doc said right now it's not anything to worry about. We will keep eye on it. 
Anyone have or hear anything about this? I can't help but be worried.


----------



## MoBaby

Likklegemz said:


> Thanks Jen! Seeing my GP on Monday, so will ask her if she'll prescribe that or something similar

prevacid can be purchased over the counter now. So I would try it now instead of waiting until monday.

Stinas: I think azlissie's baby had a 2 vessel cord?


----------



## Jenn76

Bubu: My heart is breaking for you. :hugs: I noticed in your signature your results from today. I'm so sorry you didn't get good news. :cry: Just wanted you to know that we are all here for you. <3 <3


----------



## azlissie

Bubu, I am so, so sorry. I just can't understand why people who want babies so badly have such a hard time & yet there are so many unappreciated "accidental" babies. It's so unfair & my heart breaks for you. I totally understand your desire to experience pregnancy & I really, really hope something will work out for you. I know you r said your clinic is the best in your area but do you think there would be any merit in seeking a second opinion?

Stinas, Mo is right - Dawson had a two vessel cord. I know they really checked his kidneys very closely because 2 vessel cords can sometimes be associated with kidney issues but his are totally perfect. I don't know for sure if it caused him to be so small but he was diagnosed with iugr at 33 weeks. They had me doing twice weekly non-stress tests & I had more frequent appointments but you'll probably be doing that anyway with twins. In the research I did I found that lots of 2 vessel babies are big & completely healthy at birth so for most it seems to not be a problem at all. I think they'll just want to watch baby girl's growth more closely. Try not to worry about it too much although I know it's hard!


----------



## Stinas

Thanks az!!! It upset me! She's measuring fine right now. I will be there every 3 weeks regardless so they will just look at it more closely. 
Her kidneys and liver looked fine. One part of her heart looks a little narrow they said, but she was curled up, so they will check that out when I go for fetal echo in jan. As of right now her measurements are perfect. 
It's hard not to worry.


----------



## honeycheeks

Bubu - I am absolutely crushed about your results today. I had prayed so hard for good news for you. I wish I could be there for you to comfort you. :flower: :hugs:


----------



## MrsC8776

Jenn76 said:


> Bubu: I'm sorry you're feeling so defeated you have been so positive throughout this and I have always admired your optimism. This isn't fair one bit. I'm still holding out hope for you tomorrow. I hate to see you give up. There are other options you can explore when you are feeling up to it. You can become a mommy and it would be horrible that in the end of all this that wasn't the outcome. So please don't give up. :hugs:
> 
> MrsC: That sucks! Mine aren't great sleepers either, never have been but it's not as bad as you described. :hugs:

It hasn't gotten better either. I don't know what it's going to be like when hubby goes back to work on the 26th. I'm already feeling like a zombie just dealing with Emma's crappy sleep. Add Ava's waking to that and I'm going to be a wreck. I'm starting to think that she's having bad dreams. Hubby says what could she possibly have bad dreams about. :shrug: I don't know... just grasping at straws I guess. It all started when she got sick. Thankfully he took Emma last night so I could get a few extra hours sleep. 



michelle01 said:


> Oh Bubu, I am sooo terribly heartbroken for you. You certainly have been through so much and deserve more then anything to be a mommy!!! I know how exhausting going through this is and I couldn't imagine the financial impact this has had on you and your DH. What about adoption? Is that a thought? We are all here for you, no matter what :hugs:
> 
> Stinas - Carpel tunnel sucks! I had surgery in both hands for it and it is so painful at times. Good luck with your gestational diabetes test!! how are you feeling these days?
> 
> Kathy - Thinking about you :hugs:
> 
> Things are going pretty good with me; FINALLY past being sick after 3 weeks :wacko: Its been nice that Tyler has his break right now from both schools and activities, so I don't feel like I am running around with my head cut off. I am not lucky enough to get any time off though next week :( I only have xmas day off, but I am not complaining since I was out of work for 12 weeks. Actually hoping to spend a nice quiet day next Wednesday at home with just our family!
> 
> We plan to go to DH's mom/dad house Tuesday night. His dad had emergency surgery Tuesday because his artery was 95% blocked; talk about scary!! And with his brother in the dying stages :( his poor mom is stressed out right now. SO we decided to have a small get together Tuesday night and spend the day home Wednesday. I am actually looking forward to it. And work will be quiet too the following days.

I'm glad you guys are all feeling better. I hope you have a good and relaxing Christmas! 



MoBaby said:


> Appt today was good; funneling gone! Go back next week. I get to schedule my c section in 3 weeks!! So excited!!

:happydance: Amazing news!! 



Stinas said:


> Hi ladies. Just got back from scan. Baby b boy is perfect baby a girl has a two vessel placenta. She's measuring one day behind which is good. Doc said right now it's not anything to worry about. We will keep eye on it.
> Anyone have or hear anything about this? I can't help but be worried.

Sounds like Az helped you out here. She's right about the NST's (non-stress tests). You will have a ton of them most likely. Maybe ask your OB when those will start now? I always enjoyed mine even though they were a pain. It's hard to get both babies on the monitor because once the person setting you up finds them both, usually one if not both babies will kick it off. :haha: I could listen to their heartbeats for hours though. :cloud9:

Bubu~ I'm so sorry. :hugs:

AFM~ The girls say Santa last night. They did such a great job. No crying at all which was amazing. Ava was her usual little flirty self and Emma just wanted to pull the poor guys beard. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Washington Squ_20131220_000013_P.jpg
File size: 54.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Jenn76

Love the pic MrsC!! I also love the mommy loves me and daddy loves me shirts the girls have. They are so adorable. I do believe babies can have bad dreams both of my kids have woken screeching at times. I hope Emma starts sleeping better soon. How's Ava doing?


----------



## MrsC8776

Thanks! We just got those at Carters. Ava is doing good. She learned how to properly crawl on Friday so that has been exciting. She has become quite the chatter box lately which is so fun! No real words yet but its cute to sit and listen to her stories. 

They both have started pulling themselves up on things. :wacko: 

How are Chris and Emma?


----------



## Jenn76

Chris is crawling and pulling himself up on everything. Emma just drags herself and rolls everywhere. I'm kind of glad Emma isn't as mobile as I'm keeping very busy chasing Chris. He has been terrorizing the dogs, chases them and pulls their fur. And now that he can climb they can't even escape him by getting on the couch. Lol! Poor puppies. Looking forward to their first Christmas. 

Glad to hear your hubby is home for Christmas Day. It would suck if he missed their first Xmas.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Adorable pictures MrsC!!!! 

Jen...what you just said about Chris chasing the dogs reminds me of when my nephew was that small and I had my dog China...best darn boxer in the world!!! She just ran away from him and never snipped! But boy did he terrorize her! hehehehehe....


----------



## MrsC8776

Haha! Emma chases our dog and he just takes it. She pulls in his ears and fur. He doesn't even care!

Well I think I found the reason for the lack of sleep. Both girls cut a top tooth today. Fx the other one comes through quickly so I can get a few hours of sleep!

Hubby said he wouldn't have missed their first Christmas no matter what. He does leave the next day but he will be back in time for their birthday. Time is passing way too fast!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

ok so my results came in and I listed them below....I'm happy that at least I have three but still a bit heartbroken from not possibly having more....I hope that doesn't sound bad...I just wish that I had more of a back up plan so to say....I know it only takes one but with my past expiriencies 

2 boys = 6AA & 3BC
1 girl = 6BB 

Just scared because I had great ones the last time around and ended up with nothing.


----------



## Mamali

This is a great result Kathy!!! Keeping you in my prayers everything goes smoothly! :dust:

Hello everyone :flower:


----------



## MoBaby

Mamali when's the baby coming??

Kathy: glad you have those normals. It's bittersweet. I thought b/c I had 4 frosties I'd have at least one more chance but nope just this one. Kinda stings but I'm grateful that I get this chance :)


----------



## Jenn76

Kathy three is great! I only had my two that were transferred. So will you transfer two? Sensing another set of b/g twins for this group if so. I think this is great news. 

MrsC: My Emma has yet to get a tooth and she has been very cranky lately so I'm hoping that is what is going on with her. She pretty much cried all day today, wouldn't nap more then 15 mins. Chris has two teeth and didn't fuss at all. Hopefully this stage doesn't last long for you so you can get some rest.


----------



## Stinas

Kathy - Exciting!! Do you know what you are going to transfer?


----------



## honeycheeks

Merry Christmas to all the wonderful ladies here.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

I'm honestly confused...not sure what I want to do. This time around is hard because I am so so so scared.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi Mamali,

How are you feeling?


----------



## Jenn76

You only transferred one before right? Are you afraid of having twins? If your RE will let you transfer two I'd say two are due. Although twins are hard I'd never change a thing. One pregnancy and I have my boy and girl couldn't be happier. I'd definitely transfer two if I was in your shoes. Good luck! Do you have dates set yet? Excited for the first BFP of the new year!


----------



## MoBaby

I wish I had twins lol :) I'm kinda jealous of those w/twins although hard... I'd go for 2 if you can.


----------



## Stinas

I would do two again too. In my case I dk if I will ever get to do this again, even with one :cold: &#8230;.odds are against me, so I am happy I get one of each.


----------



## Jenn76

Merry Christmas Everyone! I'm truly feeling blessed to have my two little gifts with me for this Christmas. Here they are all ready for Santa's visit.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.3 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Stinas

Merry Christmas everyone!!&#8230;and to those who don't celebrate&#8230;enjoy the day off!

Exciting Christmas for us&#8230;last one alone&#8230;little bittersweet, but super excited for next year!!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Not scared of transferring two...I have always done two in the past except for my last little guy which I only had one....I'm just scared because this will be my last chance at this...and I'm nervous to put back the girl and boy right now...since I have always put two I only ended up with one both times. I would tell myself I will place back two (always boy & girl) and leave it up to God to decide what he feels is best...(if that makes any sense to you ladies <3)..She is my only little girl this time and I don't want to take a chance....if anything I'm leaning towards putting back both boys. 


How was eveyones Christmas...and for those that do not celebrate...how was your day <3

LOVE the picture Jen!!!!!


----------



## michelle01

That is great Kathy!! I have always put back two and ended up with one; wouldn't change it for anything! Actually my last transfer I asked to put 3 back but he advised against it. When will your transfer be?

Bubu :hugs: Thinking about you!

Stinas - Glad your LO's are doing good! Doesn't sound like there is much to worry about, hard to not worry, but you will be closely monitored anyways :) You are more then half way there girl!!!

Mama- Are you having that little baby ;) Hope all is good!

Jenn - LOVE LOVE LOVE your pic!

MrsC - So happy to see your DH was home for Christmas :) 

We had a good day yesterday, just stayed home and relaxed; I got to come back to work today! Attached is a pic from xmas eve of my boys!
 



Attached Files:







photo 1-01.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

michelle01 said:


> That is great Kathy!! I have always put back two and ended up with one; wouldn't change it for anything! Actually my last transfer I asked to put 3 back but he advised against it. When will your transfer be?
> 
> Bubu :hugs: Thinking about you!
> 
> Stinas - Glad your LO's are doing good! Doesn't sound like there is much to worry about, hard to not worry, but you will be closely monitored anyways :) You are more then half way there girl!!!
> 
> Mama- Are you having that little baby ;) Hope all is good!
> 
> Jenn - LOVE LOVE LOVE your pic!
> 
> MrsC - So happy to see your DH was home for Christmas :)
> 
> We had a good day yesterday, just stayed home and relaxed; I got to come back to work today! Attached is a pic from xmas eve of my boys!


I have to wait for AF in January and then from there they will be giving me a date I assume....I'm most positive it will not be until at least the end of January...

Love the picture! :hugs:


----------



## Jenn76

Kathy: I understand your hesitation. I guess I always just thought of it as if it was going to implant it would whether you transferred one or two and if it didn't implant it wouldn't have if it was a single transfer either. But of course that's just my assumption which has no actual medical knowledge to it. So if you do transfer two boys and have one successful pregnancy I assume you would do a FET in a couple years for a second baby? Tough decision. The other side if both take and you have twins would you then go for a third and do the FET. Lots to think about. :hugs:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Jenn76 said:


> Kathy: I understand your hesitation. I guess I always just thought of it as if it was going to implant it would whether you transferred one or two and if it didn't implant it wouldn't have if it was a single transfer either. But of course that's just my assumption which has no actual medical knowledge to it. So if you do transfer two boys and have one successful pregnancy I assume you would do a FET in a couple years for a second baby? Tough decision. The other side if both take and you have twins would you then go for a third and do the FET. Lots to think about. :hugs:

LOL!! thanks, just add in some more stress Jen :haha: 

I will be honest...I am def leaning towards placing both boys....and I will 200% go back for my girl.....My age doesn't help either (which worries me...I know women older than me have babies but my luck is just plain shitty).... although I feel young...my body doesn't agree with me! :haha: bahahahaha....


----------



## MoBaby

Good day today! Went to ob and he said I can be treated like a normal ob pt now!! I'm still on the high risk team but now the weekly ultrasounds are over (which makes me kinda sad but I can look at work!) so I go every two weeks from this point on for just the belly measurements and heartbeat and weight etc. I tried to get out of the glucose tolerance test but he said basically it's not an option :( well I could poke my finger 6 times daily for a couple weeks and I hate poking my finger so I gave in :( I boo. I did get some awesome pics today though! I posted on FB for whoever is friends with me but here you go :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Jenn76

Sorry Kathy I didn't want to add to your stress. I understand the age thing I'm 37 so I went through that. I'm praying for you to have success with this next transfer. 

Mobaby: Great pics! You're so lucky you can scan on demand.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Jenn76 said:


> Sorry Kathy I didn't want to add to your stress. I understand the age thing I'm 37 so I went through that. I'm praying for you to have success with this next transfer.
> 
> Mobaby: Great pics! You're so lucky you can scan on demand.

Hi Jenn...I hope you didn't get offended...I didn't mean it in a mean way.... :hugs::hugs: You didn't have to say sorry because what you spoke was the truth and I respect that sooooooooo much! I was cracking up while writing back to you on that post....I was thinking to myself exactly what you were saying but thought I was overthinking everything....I'm always so hard on myself....

I can't wait to share pictures with you ladies one day...love seeing all the pictures of the babies..hopefully and praying so hard every day that 2014 is my year!!!! :happydance:


MO ...great picture!!

How is everyone doing? Angie...Bomo...Mamali (any news?) AZ....MrsC....Lindsay <3

Bubu...thinking of you <3


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

I have a question...I may have asked this before but I can't remember....has anyone done a FET with a day 6 embryo? (have to remind myself to stay off google...it is NOT HELPING ME!)


----------



## honeycheeks

I haven't. But my FET that's coming up would be with day 6 embryos. I have given up bothering about the little things. If it has to happen it will. Im sure this does nothing to calm your nerves but thats my take on things to take some stress off of me.

Try to relax kathy. Good luck with this FET. Apparently a lot of ladies here have had great results from FET. Hope you join their league soon.


----------



## MoBaby

PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> I have a question...I may have asked this before but I can't remember....has anyone done a FET with a day 6 embryo? (have to remind myself to stay off google...it is NOT HELPING ME!)

I "think" mine were day 6 embryos... They called me day after transfer to tell me about the frozen ones. I know one was a day 6 b/c it was thawed then refrozen.. But my clinic considered them day 5. When my clinic does embryo testing the embryo transferred is a day 6. I think the success is equal to a day 5 as long as it's a blast.


----------



## Stinas

Kathy - Mine were a 5 day FET


----------



## Jenn76

Kathy: I figured you would have thought exactly what I was thinking on your own of course. I don't know what I would have done if my third had made it to freeze. I don't think I could destroy it but at this point I don't think I want to have a third child. I would like to have another baby down the road but I feel financially and space wise two makes more sense. These things are so tough to decide. I know whatever you do it will be the right choice.


----------



## Mamali

Hello everyone, sorry for the silence. It's been a tough couple of days, this little one is taking its time to arrive. Am 41 weeks already and no sign of labour and my Dr is talking about doing a Caesarian section, doesn't want to induce. So am scheduled to go under the knife on the 3rd of January :haha:. At this point, I don't really mind how LO arrives, just that he/she arrives healthy.

Hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## MoBaby

that baby must be comfy in there lol! but you must be absolutely miserable at 41 weeks. but there is light at the end! jan 3rd is so close :) i bet you cant wait to meet baby! i cant wait to see a pic!


----------



## Mamali

You can say that again Mo, super comfy! My legs are swollen, and my back is killing me! Literally! Lol! Can't wait for 3rd already! How is the LO doing? Great picture, it's nice you still get to see him/her when you want to, sorry can't remember if you mentioned the sex.


----------



## MoBaby

nope never mentioned the sex because we dont know!! lo is doing great; kicking up a storm in there! My bladder doesnt enjoy the kicks but I love feeling them.


----------



## Stinas

Mamali - Thats crazy!! Very comfy baby!!! The 3rd is right around the corner!!! Cant wait for pics!


----------



## Jenn76

Congrats Mamali! Can't wait to hear what you had. I'm guessing girl. Good Luck with your delivery!


----------



## Stinas

Happy New Year everyone!!!


----------



## Jenn76

Happy New Year! May 2014 bring BFP's to all the ladies still cycling on here. It would be great to see the first page with all BFP's. <3


----------



## azlissie

Happy New Year ladies!! I hope 2014 brings us more bfps - I want that for every woman here who's still trying. And I can't wait to meet some new babies!! Sending positive vibes & warm thoughts to my BnB buds - thank you for all your support & advice this past year. I appreciate all of you so much


----------



## almosthere

Happy New Year Ladies! Just sending baby dust to all ivfers in the process and sending my love to all others! Looks like lots of healthy growing beans....so happy for you stinas mamai and mo! Liam is doing well....still in early intervention for tortocolis and is waiting for his helmet to arrive as he has plagiosephaly...not sure of spelling! It is a total bummer he needs a cranial shaping helmet but he needs it so we are getting it and we hope his insurance covers...


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Happy New Year!!!!!! wishing you all endless blessings <3


----------



## MoBaby

Hey almost! Thanks for the update!

I hope 2014 brings everyone their bfps!! It's hard to believe this thread is almost 2 years old!! I can't wait to see the rest of us get their long awaited babies :)


----------



## Jenn76

Hey Almost! Emma had torticollis too but luckily we fixed it through chiro and physio. Sorry to hear you have to get a helmet. I follow a blog of a woman that had one for her son and it worked wonders in a short time. She decorated his helmet up so he looked very cute! Her blog is fantastic she is very open and explains everything. I'm sure Liam will look adorable too and it will be fixed in no time.


----------



## almosthere

Thanks jenn I hope it works quickly for him! Hope your twins are doing well!


----------



## sekky

Happy new year ladies.

Thinking of you Mamali.


----------



## sekky

Update on behalf of mamali. She had a baby boy yesterday.


----------



## bubumaci

Big *welcome* to Mamali's baby boy (guess he did come by himself, since today was the day he would have been evicted). Congratulations!! xx


----------



## sekky

Bubu the procedure was brought forward as she was having some discomfort. She doing well and I guess she should be on here soon.


----------



## Jenn76

Congrats Mamali! He's beautiful!


----------



## MoBaby

How did you see the pic Jenn? Congrats mamali!!


----------



## Stinas

Mo - She posted on fb!

Congrats Mamali!!!


----------



## MoBaby

I just saw him! Cute!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

How is everyone?


----------



## Jenn76

Good Kathy! How are you?


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Good <3 Just hanging about in the house....love to see the snow falling but hate that the roads are crappy that I end up stuck in the house...lol...It is FREEZING!!!! I had to rob my son of 2 pairs of baseball socks to put them on the dog in order to take him out....lmbo! He wouldn't budge unless his feet were warm and protected...now off tomorrow to petsmart to buy him those rubber boots....he literally cried this morning when I took him out. It broke my heart. Other than that I am bored out of my mind! lol


----------



## Jenn76

Lol! It was freezing here today too! Minus 18C when I woke up and my furnace shut down on us. It was out all night and I didn't realize until I got up at 6am. It took hours for our place to regain heat. Poor little babies were bundled up all day. We also got hit with a blizzard so all in all a fun day.


----------



## MoBaby

That's soooo cold!!! It was 36 high today and I've been freezing!! I've told dh we should move to Canada but he knows I'm only joking b/c I can't handle the cold. Glad heat is back on for you.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Oh no! Glad the heat is back on...I have had mine on all day and it's still dam cold in here!!! I need to move south! Can't take this cold anymore...lol.


----------



## Stinas

Kathy this cold sucks!!!! We are in NJ not Alaska!! I can't deal with it anymore! Happy I am getting some hot flashes...helps me get through the cold lol 

Jenn - no heat in the house!! I would freak!!! Glad it's back on!! 

So besides the hot flashes, I can't sleep at night. I wake up all the time and can't get back to sleep. I'm super angry about it! Not to mention dh snores up a storm which pisses me off because it always starts right when I start to nod off. Lol yay me! 
Twin moms - when did you feel them kicking hard all the time? I feel them, but whenever they want and they are more noticiable now, but nothing crazy.


----------



## MoBaby

I know I'm not a twin mom stinas but at 27 wks I don't feel baby all the time... More at night and in morning. Seems when I'm up and around I only feel the hard kicks aka the ones to try and make mommy pee herself :)


----------



## azlissie

Y'all should move to Arizona!! High of 70F today - I'm wearing short sleeves & taking Dawson out for a walk!!


----------



## MoBaby

I've asked dh to let us move back to ft lauderdale/Miami... He keeps shooting me down :( boo!


----------



## GettingBroody

Belated Happy New Year ladies!!

Mamali - congratulations!!! :dance: He's super cute! Can't wait to hear all about him!

Mo - not sure if I've said this before but I <3 your new profile pic!! It's fab!!

Almost - :hi: Sorry to hear Liam is still dealing with the torticollis and now a helmet too... I'm sure he'll get used to it in no time :hugs: Have they said how long he might have to wear it? 

Everyone else - brrrr, you ladies have it cold there!! :cold:


----------



## MoBaby

Thanks getting!! Do you think it's a girl or boy lol :)


----------



## Jenn76

Stinas: I started feeling strong movement after 30 weeks. You could see it more from the outside. There was always times where they would position themselves ways that I could hardly feel them too. I'd go to ultrasounds and see Chris doing somersaults and feel nothing. I had the same sleep problems. I made DH move rooms since he snored too much too.


----------



## Stinas

Thanks for making me feel better ladies!! I just can't help but get scared sometimes. Then damn google comes in&#8230;..some of these chicks are totally lying! lol 

Mo - I say boy!


----------



## MrsC8776

Stinas I just looked at a video I took of my belly moving (silly but fun!!) and I was 26 weeks. It was like a boxing match going on in there. :haha: You will feel that strong movement very soon. No worrying or googling!! Everything is perfect with your little ones! :flower:


----------



## Stinas

Az - totally jelly of your weather!!! I'm tired of this cold and we are only half way through it. 

Mrsc - I always thought by now I would feel them all the time. Everyone made me feel better now lol

So I have this rash on my belly. Tiny little pimples that itch. Not hives because I am a pro at those. Usually when I get them I get huge welts. These are tiny. I was doing the Palmers coco butter and Bio oil together in the am and pm. Once the rash came I stopped everything and just put some baby powder. It's been a few days and no difference. 
I was thinking mon I will call doc to see. It's getting annoying. I put a little cream on tonight because it was itching me. Only me lol


----------



## GettingBroody

Mo - I'm going to guess boy too! So cute either way!

Stinas - hope that rash calms down soon!


----------



## MoBaby

Stinas sounds like pupps. Hope it gets better soon!

https://www.pregnancycorner.com/being-pregnant/complications/pupps.html


----------



## Jenn76

I didn't have any rashes but Mo is a wealth of medical knowledge so she's probably right.


----------



## MrsC8776

PUPPS is very common in twin pregnancies. I would call your OB and see if you can get it checked out. Better to be safe anyways.


----------



## GettingBroody

Forgot to say earlier - I go back to work tomorrow :brat: :brat: Not happy! :cry: I'm going to miss my little girl! :-(


----------



## CDysart

Hi everyone sorry I haven't been on in awhile but I've been super busy! Well I told you all about starting the Metformin and losing some weight and was supposed to have my reoccurring miscarriage blood work on the 31st so I could get ready for my 2nd FET this month however we had to cancel the blood work because...........I'm PREGNANT!!! By the grace of God I ovulated with no medication for the first time and with the help of the metformin I got pregnant immediately following my miscarriage. My hcg started a little low (like normal) but have done beautifully and I'm 5 1/2 weeks a long (we are not 100 percent sure because they say it is hard to date a pregnancy that immediately follows a miscarriage right away.) my doctor will schedule an ultrasound for next week! I'm so excited and feel truly blessed, I always hear of miracles happening but never thought I would get a miracle myself. I hope the new year has started well for you ladies and we see lots of beautiful BFP miracles!


----------



## bubumaci

Congratulations CD, that is wonderful news! :)


----------



## MoBaby

Cd that is amazing!!!! Yay! Congrats! I hope everything continues to go smooth!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Congrats CD! Awesome news <3


----------



## Stinas

Mo that sounds about right&#8230;not as severe though. Im probably going to call the OB tom. 

CD - AMAZING NEWS!!! CONGRATS!!! Yayyy!!! Super happy for you!

Getting - boo! Working sucks!


----------



## GettingBroody

CD - wow!!!!! :dance: Absolutely thrilled for you!!! :D Super huge congratulations!!! :yipee: Wishing you a wonderful 9 months!!!


----------



## Likklegemz

On my phone so chant catch up properly with everyone, I'm so tired at the moment!

Congratulations cd that's wonderful news x x x


----------



## Stinas

So far no PUPPS here!&#8230;..well&#8230;at least as of now. Nurse said it look like pregnancy rash, just to use cortisone and Benadryl.


----------



## MoBaby

Yay stinas!! That's good news :)

Hi likkle how are you feeling? Not much longer now!

I have an appt Friday. Should get to schedule my delivery date!! I feel like I'm getting huge all of a sudden. How are you feeling stinas other than itchy?


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi all, 

Sorry for going AWOL, have been stalking the thread but not really contributing. I've been so tired for the past few weeks, Christmas and new year was exhausting - mainly because I had my two little sisters one is 4 the other is a dreaded teenager!

The past few days we've had really bad weather here. The stream by my house burst but thankfully (so far) it's not hit our house boundry. Where I used to live when I was a student (Aberystwyth) it's been awful. Brits and the weather eh?

So I've got 5 weeks to go, other than tiredness and terrible indegstion I've been ok. The indegestion is awful, didn't know what it was at first but thankfully doctors got it under control! We had a tour round our maternity suite the other day, I really like the idea of a water birth now I've seen it - has anyone had one before? Although I did have a mini breakdown afterwards wondering what to wear (the midwife said most people go naked which freaked me out a bit which I know is totally daft and irrational!)

Stinas I know what you mean about itchiness! Mine seems to come and go in waves if that makes sense and its been so far only on my stomach and not spread. With movement, I found it was really noticeable around 28 weeks and then it's not all the time x 

Mamali - congratulations! He's super cute! Can't wait to hear all the news and labour story

Mo baby looks fab, I think its a boy! Hubby thinks were having a girl I can't wait now, have you been given a date to be induced yet? My scan pic is below - I always thought it was a boy but now I'm not so sure , although definitely got my nose and big feet!

Love to all sorry for missing many of you x x x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MoBaby

i love your pic!!! no date yet but I am having a c section at 37 weeks so should be between march 14-18 i think...get to schedule it friday!!!


----------



## Jenn76

CD: Huge Congrats!!! Have a happy and healthy 9 months. Good luck at your scan! 

Likkle: Adorable pic! Good luck with your delivery, can't wait to hear what you had. 

Broody: Shitty on going back to work. I kind of miss working :wacko: I'm actually looking forward to going back. I know I'm going to miss the time I have with my babies but I need the adult interaction. 

AFM: Emma and Chris turned 9 months on Saturday. Here is a current pic for those if you that aren't on FB.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Stinas

Mo - I am feeling fine other than itchy! I feel large, but I'm not that large lol How are you doing??? Are you going to have a baby shower?

Likklegemz - OMG what a cute!!!!!! Glad to hear this itchiness will go away! It sucks! You can't concentrate! lol
Do you have a feeling of what you are having?

Jenn - I see your pics on fb and it makes me more and more excited to have mine!! They are too cute!


Finally made a pregnancy journalwell, they closed my TTC one lol new link in my sig.


----------



## MoBaby

Yes I am having a shower the first and second weekend in feb and then some girls I used to work with want to do a baby shower lunch somewhere but I dont know when as they havent gotten back to me :)

How about you?


----------



## Stinas

Im actually doing mine somewhat early. Feb 1st. I didn't want to be huge and uncomfortable, so my cut off date for it was 26w. lol


----------



## azlissie

Getting, I feel your pain - I had to go back to work today also. I'm so grateful to have had 6 months home with him but it was so hard leaving him this morning. I was kissing him goodbye at the daycare & he smiled at me - ugh. It broke my heart. How did your first day back go?

CD, huge congrats!! That's amazing. H & H 9 months!

Stinas, I'm glad you don't have puppps - that sounds miserable. I hope you get some relief soon. I know I wasn't pregnant with twins but I don't feel like I ever had a lot of movement - I would see him squirming around like crazy on ultrasound but I couldn't feel most of it. 

Mo, the middle of March isn't that far away!! I'm getting anxious to see your lo - I'm going to guess girl 

Hello to everyone else!! I hope your New Year got off to a good start!


----------



## Stinas

Az - Nurse said they are still pretty small, but in a few weeks I will feel them constantly. I can't wait!


----------



## honeycheeks

I had an appointment with my ER yesterday and I am starting FET soon. Waiting for AF to show and then we start.


----------



## bubumaci

Good luck Honey!! I really hope this works for you and that OHSS stays away this time (even though you are not stimming, I remember you saying that you got OHSS on a non-stimming cycle too)!! <3


----------



## MoBaby

That's great honey!


----------



## Jenn76

Good Luck Honey!


----------



## Stinas

Honey - Yay!!! Good luck!!!

BUBU - Whats next for you?


----------



## snd80

May I join you girls?! I know alot of you from the azoo thread.... I am starting my one and only IVF cycle this month...

I go tomorrow for my 1st u/s after finishing birth control and start injections Friday!! Can we say excited/scared/worried all at once!!!!!! I swear when I opened my box of meds I about fainted! 

Anyways, hope you don't mind me barging in! :flower:


----------



## bubumaci

@ Stinas - we have our next appointment on the 15th to discuss. To be honest, I am really out of steam and pretty down about this whole process. Everywhere I look, I see people having success ... pregnancy announcement after pregnancy announcement / birth announcement on FB ... any thread I am on, I see BFP ... of course I am happy for all those with successes ... I just feel that all fate is giving me is slaps in the face. I don't see anyone, who has had to face as many tries as we have and is still without a BFP / baby.
Somehow, the belief that has kept me going ... I don't know. I know I can't give up yet ... but somehow, I just don't see this happening. Just completely out of energy... each time, I approach it with optimism, belief that it will happen (being a complete needle-a-phobe, each try costs me a lot of energy) ... only to fall down a million times harder each time. Not to mention the financial aspect...

Oh well, see what he says next week. He has always said that he does think it will work, he just doesn't know how many tries it will take. And our embryos have been getting better with the last tries. But "better embryos" doesn't get me any closer to seeing those figures that I desperately want to see when I go for my beta. It is still the same result : no baby.


@snd80 - that is exciting that you are getting started!! What protocol will you be on? Wishing you heaps of luck! :dust::dust::dust: and a huge welcome to you :)


----------



## MoBaby

awww bubu :( I am sorry about all the bfns...it is hard for sure. I know you like your RE but have you considered a different opinion? Maybe your RE is missing something? IDK. I hope you get some answers or something more at your next appointment. 

SND: Hi! I remember you from the azo thread :) Will you be using donor sperm for IVF? Sorry you had to move to this route.


----------



## Jenn76

Hi Snd! :hi: Welcome! Good luck with your first IVF, sorry to hear your part of the azoo club. Don't stress about the meds in a few days you'll be a pro with them. 

Bubu: :hugs: I really feel for you and all that you have been through. It really isn't fair!! I really hope your follow up with your RE answers things for you.


----------



## Stinas

SND - HIIIIIIII WELCOME!! Yay for getting started!!! Yeah, opening the first box of meds is a little freaky, but you will get the swing of it in no time! Tons of luck!!!

BUBU - Im sorry its taking soooo long for you. I can only imagine how frustrating it must me after all those tries. Heck, i was frustrated after 4 times. I still do believe it will happen for you. As hard as it is, try to keep your spirits up, don't give up on it! 
Maybe you can avoid the first beta.I feel like its just too early, causes too much stress IMO.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Welcome SND! You joined an awesome group of ladies <3


----------



## GettingBroody

SND - :hi: and welcome!!! Keeping everything crossed for you! When do you expect ER to be?

Bubu - :hugs: my heart breaks for you. Nothing about this is fair...


----------



## snd80

Thank you girls! :hugs: Glad to have finally found a place to fit back in. Limbo land SUCKED and didn't want to "brag" to my azoo sisters still in limbo, ya know!!! Yes we are using donor for ivf, but hubby acts like it's his sperm and no big deal, so Im like YAY! =)

Ok, protocol... follistim and menopur. Then Ganirelex (sp?) later on. 75 follistim and 75 menopur in mornings and 100 follistim at night for now. I was a shaking nervous wreck this morn mixing everything up and about cried in anticipation when hubby was about to stick me... but it wasn't as bad as I thought!!!! Menopur just burned is all. Belly is a lil tender but I'll live. I am NOT looking forward to the bloating since I am extra bloated from the birth control, but I look at it like I'm gonna be bloated for 9 months, so be it! hahaha!!! 

Er is set for the 22, but they said it may be sooner? 

Thanks again for the warm welcomes and hope everyone is well!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Oh menopur stings like crazy!! Ice the spot for 5 minutes beforehand (or longer!) - really helps! :thumbup:


----------



## MoBaby

Menopur does sting like crazy! Snd the 22nd is so close!!

So delivery date for me is official!! March 18th :)

Oh and I failed my gestational diabetes testing so I have to do the 3 hour test. I'm so annoyed! I never expected that :(


----------



## GettingBroody

March 18th!!! That's so close! How many weeks will you be delivering at? You must be so excited to know the birthdate! Just think - from now on you'll be lighting birthday candles every March 18th!

Edit - your baby will be born 6 days after Fia's first birthday!! Where has the year gone?! :wacko:


----------



## Stinas

SND - yeah, menopur burns!!!&#8230;but could be worse lol the 22nd is literally around the corner!!!

Mo - Yay for March baby!!! sorry you failed the test&#8230;.I hear lots of people do. Boo for the 3hr test&#8230;.I was antsy on the regular one I can only imagine that one. 

Saw my twinkies today!!!!! 
Baby A (Girl) weighs 1.1lbs and Baby B (Boy) weighs 1.4lbs! 
We are super excited baby A is growing on point! That shows she does not care about her 2 vessel cord! lol She was still scrunched up so they couldn't get a good pic to see her heart. Last time they said one of the valves could be a little narrow. She got some shots which rule out a lot of major heart defects, which is a relief. Doc said if anything she may have something minor which will be monitored after birth by a cardiologist. She is a cardiologist, and explained everything, which made us feel better. So overall it went good today&#8230;..the big thing is the echocardiogram on monday. Hopefully she gets out of this position she seems to like and they find out its nothing. Im praying for that. 
As of right now, as well as 3 weeks ago, she's scrunched up with her ass to Baby B's head lol Pretty funny to see actually.


----------



## snd80

Thanks girls! I will DEF try the icing thing! :thumbup: Although I think my hubby is getting a kick outta sticking me.... like he is happy someone other than him is getting attacked by needles (he's a dialysis patient)!! :haha:

Mo- March 18?! I remember when you found out! Time sure does fly!!! It'll be here before ya know it!!!

Stinas- You too! I remember you finding out as well! I would have loved to seen the girl with her booty on her brother's head! Epic! That should be a picture to keep for their senior yearbook!!! haha!

I am just so glad to have you girls take me in!!! Doesn't make me feel as lost through all this!!! No one around us has ever been through anything like this and doesn't know what it's like.

:hugs: and much love to all!!!


----------



## MoBaby

I'm delivering at 37 weeks :) 67 more days!!!! Eek!!!


----------



## Stinas

Snd - great group of ladies here!! True friends! 

Mo - wow!! Crazy!!! But super exciting!!


----------



## Jenn76

Mobaby: I failed my first test too! And my three hour test turned into a four hour test because I failed the initial prick test and they made me wait for lab results before I could drink the drink. Horrible for a pregnant lady to have to go that long without food. I did end up passing the test though. I hear many pass it so hopefully you do too! Yeah for March 18th, not much longer! 

Snd: Glad to hear you are doing well with the injections. Have you had scan yet to see how you're responding? The 22nd will be hear in no time I found that time flied once I started the meds. 

Stinas: Glad to hear the babies are doing great! Especially glad that your strong little girl is growing on schedule. Have you decided on names yet?


----------



## Stinas

Jenn - No&#8230;thats still an ongoing argument. Well&#8230;we really haven't discussed it again lol

WTF?!! I can't stand two things right now&#8230;&#8230;.People that don't know how to RSVP & People that you don't know that like to randomly ask "so who's family does twins run in?"&#8230;like who cares? Lately when people ask me that I tell them we are one of the special ones that did IVF. Then they seem to shut up. hehe


----------



## MrsC8776

CDysart said:


> Hi everyone sorry I haven't been on in awhile but I've been super busy! Well I told you all about starting the Metformin and losing some weight and was supposed to have my reoccurring miscarriage blood work on the 31st so I could get ready for my 2nd FET this month however we had to cancel the blood work because...........I'm PREGNANT!!! By the grace of God I ovulated with no medication for the first time and with the help of the metformin I got pregnant immediately following my miscarriage. My hcg started a little low (like normal) but have done beautifully and I'm 5 1/2 weeks a long (we are not 100 percent sure because they say it is hard to date a pregnancy that immediately follows a miscarriage right away.) my doctor will schedule an ultrasound for next week! I'm so excited and feel truly blessed, I always hear of miracles happening but never thought I would get a miracle myself. I hope the new year has started well for you ladies and we see lots of beautiful BFP miracles!

Huge congrats!! Sorry I'm a little late. :hugs:



Likklegemz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sorry for going AWOL, have been stalking the thread but not really contributing. I've been so tired for the past few weeks, Christmas and new year was exhausting - mainly because I had my two little sisters one is 4 the other is a dreaded teenager!
> 
> The past few days we've had really bad weather here. The stream by my house burst but thankfully (so far) it's not hit our house boundry. Where I used to live when I was a student (Aberystwyth) it's been awful. Brits and the weather eh?
> 
> So I've got 5 weeks to go, other than tiredness and terrible indegstion I've been ok. The indegestion is awful, didn't know what it was at first but thankfully doctors got it under control! We had a tour round our maternity suite the other day, I really like the idea of a water birth now I've seen it - has anyone had one before? Although I did have a mini breakdown afterwards wondering what to wear (the midwife said most people go naked which freaked me out a bit which I know is totally daft and irrational!)
> 
> Stinas I know what you mean about itchiness! Mine seems to come and go in waves if that makes sense and its been so far only on my stomach and not spread. With movement, I found it was really noticeable around 28 weeks and then it's not all the time x
> 
> Mamali - congratulations! He's super cute! Can't wait to hear all the news and labour story
> 
> Mo baby looks fab, I think its a boy! Hubby thinks were having a girl I can't wait now, have you been given a date to be induced yet? My scan pic is below - I always thought it was a boy but now I'm not so sure , although definitely got my nose and big feet!
> 
> Love to all sorry for missing many of you x x x

I've heard of some people just wearing swim tops. Would that be an option for you? Either way you are almost there!! :happydance:



honeycheeks said:


> I had an appointment with my ER yesterday and I am starting FET soon. Waiting for AF to show and then we start.

Fx AF shows up soon!! 



snd80 said:


> May I join you girls?! I know alot of you from the azoo thread.... I am starting my one and only IVF cycle this month...
> 
> I go tomorrow for my 1st u/s after finishing birth control and start injections Friday!! Can we say excited/scared/worried all at once!!!!!! I swear when I opened my box of meds I about fainted!
> 
> Anyways, hope you don't mind me barging in! :flower:

Welcome!! I remember you from the a zoo thread. :flower: I saw in another post you already started meds! the 22nd will be here before you know it. 



bubumaci said:


> @ Stinas - we have our next appointment on the 15th to discuss. To be honest, I am really out of steam and pretty down about this whole process. Everywhere I look, I see people having success ... pregnancy announcement after pregnancy announcement / birth announcement on FB ... any thread I am on, I see BFP ... of course I am happy for all those with successes ... I just feel that all fate is giving me is slaps in the face. I don't see anyone, who has had to face as many tries as we have and is still without a BFP / baby.
> Somehow, the belief that has kept me going ... I don't know. I know I can't give up yet ... but somehow, I just don't see this happening. Just completely out of energy... each time, I approach it with optimism, belief that it will happen (being a complete needle-a-phobe, each try costs me a lot of energy) ... only to fall down a million times harder each time. Not to mention the financial aspect...
> 
> Oh well, see what he says next week. He has always said that he does think it will work, he just doesn't know how many tries it will take. And our embryos have been getting better with the last tries. But "better embryos" doesn't get me any closer to seeing those figures that I desperately want to see when I go for my beta. It is still the same result : no baby.
> 
> 
> @snd80 - that is exciting that you are getting started!! What protocol will you be on? Wishing you heaps of luck! :dust::dust::dust: and a huge welcome to you :)

:hugs: Bubu I'm so sorry that this has been so hard and draining for you. I truly hope that this cycle will be it for you. :hugs:



MoBaby said:


> Menopur does sting like crazy! Snd the 22nd is so close!!
> 
> So delivery date for me is official!! March 18th :)
> 
> Oh and I failed my gestational diabetes testing so I have to do the 3 hour test. I'm so annoyed! I never expected that :(

:happydance: Not much longer! Here we don't even do a one hour because so many people fail. Its straight to the three hour. I'm sure you'll pass that one. 



Stinas said:


> So far no PUPPS here!..wellat least as of now. Nurse said it look like pregnancy rash, just to use cortisone and Benadryl.




Stinas said:


> Jenn - Nothats still an ongoing argument. Wellwe really haven't discussed it again lol
> 
> WTF?!! I can't stand two things right now.People that don't know how to RSVP & People that you don't know that like to randomly ask "so who's family does twins run in?"like who cares? Lately when people ask me that I tell them we are one of the special ones that did IVF. Then they seem to shut up. hehe

Yay for no PUPPS!!

:rofl: I love those questions! Not!! They will only get worse. Just wait until someone asks if they are identical. :haha: The questions have just started so prepare yourself. You will get used to it though and become creative with your answers. I just tell people they were a shock and not in either family. They don't need to know about fertility treatment.


----------



## Jenn76

My husband is adopted so I always say we don't know my husbands family history and they usually shut up. Complete strangers will ask you once you start going out with them. 

Lol MrsC I get asked EVERY time I go out if they are identical!!!! WTF!!! In your case I do see resemblances in your girls. At least from your pictures if they aren't together I sometimes get confused. If I see them together I can always tell them apart. My two look nothing alike. 

The other thing people always do is try and say who they look like. We don't really think either look like us, I sometimes wonder if they switched our embryos, LOL! I wonder if that ever happens, that would be awful!


----------



## MoBaby

Jenn I have that fear! I'm like what if the baby comes out another race.. How do we explain that one lol!!


----------



## Stinas

hahhaaha I figured I need to prepare myself for the stupid questions! Like the "are they twins" I'm ok with because heck, I've asked it myself&#8230;..little did I know it would be me someday. The whole "are they identical"&#8230;..like hello, two different sexes..hmmmmm&#8230;.i don't think so lol. People I am around all the time I am trying to teach them a thing or two lol 

Mo - lol I have always thought that myself.


----------



## bubumaci

*lol* Jenn - the funny thing is, you don't even have two of the same sex ... so *doh* can't be identical ;)


----------



## MoBaby

Ppl really don't think before speaking. I also like the questions oh twins?? Were they natural? What kind of question is that? I get asked that a lot b/c my brother and sil have b/g twins and I get asked all that time if they were conceived naturally!


----------



## Stinas

Mo I think its rude when people ask that! Like what the heck do you care? and what difference does it make?


----------



## Jenn76

People are just stupid! And l think they are often fishing to see if you did fertility when they ask if it runs in your family.


----------



## Stinas

Very true! 

Had the echo today. Baby B(Boy) is perfect&#8230;.Baby A is just as we suspected&#8230;one of her valves is a bit narrow. Very minor as of now. Doc is going to make me an apt with a cardiologist at Colombia University in NYC. Due to her cord issue there is a possibility I could deliver there as well. So she wants me to meet with that doc so I can get a better feel of the place and their NICU and will also have a meeting with the head of the NICU here. 
She said everything might go normal, but she rather have me go through all the "just in case" things now, rather than in an emergency. 
As of now baby A is growing on target and her heart is doing everything it needs to do, as well as all major arteries and blood flow is perfect. Its just the unknown of if the narrowing of the valve will progress and cause issues or just stay the same. She thinks it will stay the same, since it has the past few weeks, but time can only tell. 
I feel pretty confident that everything will pan out and will be ok. I like that this doc is very thorough and explains things to a T, from good to bad, she makes sure you understand fully. 
Going for another echo next month for only baby A, which she said will probably become routine.


----------



## MoBaby

Stinas sorry you are dealing with this but it sounds like a best case scenario thing. I'm glad they are taking precautions just in case. Hopefully you won't need a cardiac specialist but sounds like you are in great hands if you do!!


----------



## Jenn76

Sounds like you are in good hands Stinas! Sorry you have to go through this but it does sound like your baby girl is doing just fine all on her own.


----------



## Stinas

She's a trooper!! So far everything is going good. Despite the cord issue and the valve, she's still doing everything like normal. I am hoping it just stays this way.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Stinas....
I like this doctor of yours :0) I'm sorry all of this is happening, and I like the fact that the doctor is confident all will be well. The baby is a strong lil lady and I am most positive she will be just fine <3 How are you feeling overall? 

How are you feeling MO?

Hey Jenn! how are you?


----------



## Jenn76

Hey Kathy! I'm doing good! How are you? AF show up yet? You're starting your FET when she shows right?


----------



## MoBaby

Hey Kathy I'm feeling good; I'm growing daily and feel like I'm getting huge! Thanks for asking! Do you have dates yet?


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

No updates on my end!!! I am about to practice a rain dance to see if that helps. I have been feeling crampy and all but this has been going on for the past two weeks and she hasn't visited me yet. So pissed! Just when I was getting into the grove of things she decides to mess me up! lol...I'm playing the waiting game now. This just plain sucks! 

Mo...from the last picture I saw you are not huge...that was a great shot. So excited that you have your date and all now....can't wait to see your lil munchkin <3

Jenn....planning the first birthday yet for the babies <3


----------



## Stinas

Kathy - Other than all that, I'm feeling good! Get tired a little faster, but nothing crazy. 
I hope AF shows up for you soon!!


----------



## MrsC8776

For anyone who is on can you tell me if the first page is very slow to load for you? It's been taking forever to load for me so I put everything in a spoiler... that didn't seem to do much. I'm wondering if its just me. :flower:


----------



## bubumaci

Yup, me ... a couple of times I have tried to get onto the first page ... and it just doesn't load. :flower:


----------



## MrsC8776

Ok thank you bubu! I made a post in the help section. I'll let them know others are having issues as well. :flower:

How are you doing? With the time difference between us have you had your appointment? If not I hope it goes well tomorrow. Sending you the best of luck! :hugs:


----------



## bubumaci

I am doing solala ... my cycle seems completely messed up again - still haven't ovulated ... *shrug* but feel like I will any moment. Nope, haven't been yet, in fact, about to go to bed (0:26 here), appointment's at 13:30. Thank you :flower:


----------



## Jenn76

Good luck Bubu! I hope you get some answers and direction towards your BFP. 

Kathy I hope she comes soon! :witch: 

We're just going to have a family party this time, they already have so much stuff. Going to make these ones easy since I know down the road they won't be as easy. I'm already thinking about how tough it will be when one wants a princess party and the other wants a super hero party. I guess we'll be having two parties eventually.


----------



## snd80

Morning girls!

I'll be back for personals later, but wanted to give a quick update and see if it sounded good to ya'll (as I'm an ivf virgin)! :haha:

Ok, so started shots Fri (of course) and went for first scan yesterday. He said 10 little follies on the left and 7 on the right. He said Tues was early and normally wouldn't see much. Now I know not every follie will produce an egg, but I thought it sounded good? I was scared that it wasn't working right cause my belly isn't protruding like I thought it should be... and of course worried that we weren't giving shots in the appropriate spot... I'm just a worry wort I guess!!

Also, did any of you have shooting pains in your belly button? I've been doing them one inch away from it on alternating sides every night, but started getting sharp pains in my belly button last night, and no where near where I've been getting stuck... IDK! Maybe I'm loosing it!!! haha!

Anyways, hope everyone is well and I'll be back in later on! :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

MrsC - It won't load at all for me for a while now. Weird


----------



## MrsC8776

I made a tread in the help section but it seems to load for them so they don't see an issue :( it's frustrating because it's so hard to update the page when it takes several minutes for it to load. If it even loads at all. Maybe you ladies can say that it won't load for you either. :shrug:


----------



## Likklegemz

Lack of oersonals from me until later, but Mrsc the front page won't load at all for m x


----------



## sekky

Same here. Not opening


----------



## MrsC8776

SND~ It sounds like things are going very well. When do you go back for your next scan? As for the shooting pain, I didn't end up doing IVF. We went a different route so I don't have anything to offer on that but I hope someone can tell you if they have had that or not. 

Bubu~ How did things go? 

Well ladies I didn't really get an answer as to why it won't load but Wobbles did give an option. We can close this thread and start a new one. There would be a link to this one although we wouldn't be able to post in this thread anymore. I would take the info from the first page and just move it to the other one to see if that helps. You ladies please let me know what you would like to do. Seems like we broke the thread with so many pages. :haha:


----------



## michelle01

MrsC - that works for me!! I don't post as often on here as often as others, but whatever you do, I will follow ;)

Hope everyone is doing good!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Lol MrsC! Go us!! Is this one of the longest threads I wonder?

Bubu - good luck hon :hugs:

SND - sounds like you're right on track! :thumbup: I didn't have any shooting pains I don't think (not that I remember anyway, sometimes it all seems like a bit of a blur!) I had more general overall achiness but everyone's different. If it's very sore maybe give them a ring to ask just in case you're having a bit of a reaction to one of the meds?


----------



## bubumaci

SND - that sounds like good development to me, concerning your follies ... and I am pretty sure that number will increase a bit by the time of your ER. Shooting pains I haven't had near my belly button for any of the tries, but like Getting says, everyone's different.

Heidi - that would be fine for me too - being able to see the first page and then continue the conversations, I guess it doesn't really matter where we do that... Wow - we really must have broken some record :)

So the doctor really took his time with us yesterday. In his opinion, this really just is a case of embryos that are chromosomally abnormal and that they for this reason just don't carry on developing / it doesn't lead to a viable pregnancy. He says it is impossible to know whether this is due to the really poor quality of sperm - or if perhaps my eggs contribute to it.
Both of us are chromosomally normal - however that doesn't mean that our "produce" has to be. It is a question of chance really and we have so far just been unbelievably unlucky. He does believe it will work, that we are on a good track, since for our last two tries, our embryo development has been so much better than for all the other 6, so we are doing something right.
He showed us a study of a lady, quite a bit younger than me, who had had 2 miscarriages, followed by a baby, followed by 4 miscarriages. She was tested to see how her chromosomes are and it turned out that two (#4 and #14) were abnormal. For her, that made no difference, but it clearly seemed to have an effect when she wanted to have children. So they stimmed her, managed to get 5 blastocysts, which they then did PID on. Turned out, that for four of the embryos, there were some chromosomal abnormalities (one had chromosome #9, another had #2, #4, #14, a third had all sorts, only including #14 and a fourth was all over the place) - the 5th was healthy and that turned into her baby - it worked. But the analysis of their "produce" showed, that there wasn't a link between her abnormal chromosomes, since the result of their chromosomes was totally different.

Now we had already considered doing PID for us - however a) they can only be done on blastocysts and our history of blastocysts hasn't been that great and b) our clinic can't get the genetic analysis done in 24 hours which means that it can't be a fresh transfer ... and based on all our tries, it is very clear that our frozen embryo development has been significantly worse than fresh development - and we want to avoid freezing and thawing if we can. Our doctor also said that PID is horrendously expensive, so at this point he wouldn't recommend it. Especially, if he looks that the first few tries that we had, what was transferred really didn't have that good a chance and it is only our last couple of tries that we should "count" - which would mean, that I am still well within the statistics of how many blastocysts and average woman my age needs to get pregnant.
Finally, he recommended that DH go see a different urologist to see whether he recommends doing a PESE / mTESE - just in case the developmental issues are linked to how poor the sperm is. DH just rang that he has an appointment at this other urologist next week Friday.

So I have the prescriptions for the meds ... after AF comes, I will start stimming again on day three (seeing that I ovulated day before yesterday, I guess that is in roughly two weeks, give or take a day or two).


----------



## calm

*Test*


----------



## bubumaci

Hi Calm - what are you testing? :)


----------



## MoBaby

Bubu that sounds like a good plan. Is your dr changing the protocol? Our new re we were going with but didn't said that even though some sperm come out in men w/bad sperm it's not good and better coming from the testicle. So like you if we were going to do a full stim we were going to do a tese at time or er (mtese was 7k and not synced with me vs 1500 for tese). Re said men who can make some speem usually have some in the tese.


----------



## calm

I was just testing to see if actually posting here would make any difference to the loading of this thread for me (someone reported its loading slowly), but its still loading fine for me. As Wobbles said, the best solution would be to open a new thread :flower:


----------



## MoBaby

It's the first page (actually first few) which load slowly. After page 4 they load fine


----------



## calm

Yes, the first page is the one we keep trying, but it still loads instantly for all the team. That is why I was looking if having a post in the thread made a difference to the first page loading (but it hasn't, it still loads instantly)


----------



## bubumaci

That's interesting! I can't even get onto the first page :( 1st and 2nd pages don't load, I can get on from 3rd. :flower:

@ Mo - the stimming protocol will remain the same (I respond really well to it). It was his thinking, that if they could retrieve sperm directly from the testes, that that might make the difference (since what he ejaculates is either non-existent - or when existent, not motile or barely motile). The previous urologist was concerned that they might not find anything in the TESE, because sometimes he produces (very little, but there) and sometimes he doesn't. And he scared the xxxx out of DH, because he said that the TESE could leave him without enough testosterone, that he would have to inject for the rest of his life / even without a testicle. He has said if anything, doing an mTESE. Our RE yesterday said, there is the option of PESE (which this new urologist does do) and also was quite angry about what the other urologist had said (incidentally, the old urologist doesn't even practice doing TESE any more).
I am a bit concerned that - since DH is only going to the urologist next Friday, that we might not (if he suggests doing the PESE / mTESE / TESE) have it in time for the ER. Don't know how quickly he can get us in. He could have had an appointment tomorrow, as someone had cancelled, but because he has a different doctor's appointment in the morning, he didn't want to go to another doctor after that and miss work (I was quite upset, because it meant that the next appointment is next Friday - the urologist does "talking" appointments only Fridays). But ... whatever. Perhaps I am worrying for nothing :)


----------



## Likklegemz

MrsC I've cleared my cookies and history on my laptop and it now loads! Check that everyone, might work then! :)


----------



## bubumaci

Hmm - just done that, but no difference :(


----------



## calm

Likklegemz said:


> MrsC I've cleared my cookies and history on my laptop and it now loads! Check that everyone, might work then! :)

I agree with doing this. If you cleared your cookies and history before the spoiler was added , it might continue not to work, so please clear again :flower:


----------



## MoBaby

Bubu I had no clue the tese could dec testosterone! My dh always has something in his samples (last one there were 26, yep 26 sperm in the entire 2.5mL) so that's why they thought it would work. Hopefully coordination works out for him to have it sooner than later.


----------



## MoBaby

Page doesn't load for me after clearing cookies or history


----------



## bubumaci

Well - I guess it just doesn't work for me :( Cookies, Cache etc. cleared, but I can't load the first page :(

@ Mo - well, if they remove too much tissue / something goes wrong (our RE was really angry, that the urologist was such a horror monger - it is really a worst case scenario - I mean, at ER, all sorts of things can go wrong)... highly unlikely scenario :)


----------



## calm

MoBaby said:


> Page doesn't load for me after clearing cookies or history

That's a pity, the only other solution is to make a new thread, you can always put a link here :flower:


----------



## michelle01

Bubu - I am glad to see you are starting again. Hope that switching to a new urologist for DH helps. I know you have been through so much already! Heres to starting out 2014 right for you and DH :)


----------



## MrsC8776

GettingBroody said:


> Lol MrsC! Go us!! Is this one of the longest threads I wonder?
> 
> Bubu - good luck hon :hugs:
> 
> SND - sounds like you're right on track! :thumbup: I didn't have any shooting pains I don't think (not that I remember anyway, sometimes it all seems like a bit of a blur!) I had more general overall achiness but everyone's different. If it's very sore maybe give them a ring to ask just in case you're having a bit of a reaction to one of the meds?

We do have the most replies in the assisted section. :winkwink:



bubumaci said:


> SND - that sounds like good development to me, concerning your follies ... and I am pretty sure that number will increase a bit by the time of your ER. Shooting pains I haven't had near my belly button for any of the tries, but like Getting says, everyone's different.
> 
> Heidi - that would be fine for me too - being able to see the first page and then continue the conversations, I guess it doesn't really matter where we do that... Wow - we really must have broken some record :)
> 
> So the doctor really took his time with us yesterday. In his opinion, this really just is a case of embryos that are chromosomally abnormal and that they for this reason just don't carry on developing / it doesn't lead to a viable pregnancy. He says it is impossible to know whether this is due to the really poor quality of sperm - or if perhaps my eggs contribute to it.
> Both of us are chromosomally normal - however that doesn't mean that our "produce" has to be. It is a question of chance really and we have so far just been unbelievably unlucky. He does believe it will work, that we are on a good track, since for our last two tries, our embryo development has been so much better than for all the other 6, so we are doing something right.
> He showed us a study of a lady, quite a bit younger than me, who had had 2 miscarriages, followed by a baby, followed by 4 miscarriages. She was tested to see how her chromosomes are and it turned out that two (#4 and #14) were abnormal. For her, that made no difference, but it clearly seemed to have an effect when she wanted to have children. So they stimmed her, managed to get 5 blastocysts, which they then did PID on. Turned out, that for four of the embryos, there were some chromosomal abnormalities (one had chromosome #9, another had #2, #4, #14, a third had all sorts, only including #14 and a fourth was all over the place) - the 5th was healthy and that turned into her baby - it worked. But the analysis of their "produce" showed, that there wasn't a link between her abnormal chromosomes, since the result of their chromosomes was totally different.
> 
> Now we had already considered doing PID for us - however a) they can only be done on blastocysts and our history of blastocysts hasn't been that great and b) our clinic can't get the genetic analysis done in 24 hours which means that it can't be a fresh transfer ... and based on all our tries, it is very clear that our frozen embryo development has been significantly worse than fresh development - and we want to avoid freezing and thawing if we can. Our doctor also said that PID is horrendously expensive, so at this point he wouldn't recommend it. Especially, if he looks that the first few tries that we had, what was transferred really didn't have that good a chance and it is only our last couple of tries that we should "count" - which would mean, that I am still well within the statistics of how many blastocysts and average woman my age needs to get pregnant.
> Finally, he recommended that DH go see a different urologist to see whether he recommends doing a PESE / mTESE - just in case the developmental issues are linked to how poor the sperm is. DH just rang that he has an appointment at this other urologist next week Friday.
> 
> So I have the prescriptions for the meds ... after AF comes, I will start stimming again on day three (seeing that I ovulated day before yesterday, I guess that is in roughly two weeks, give or take a day or two).

I'm glad you will be getting started again soon. Sounds like you guys went over a bunch of different things. As for the TESE my DH has had a couple and he has never had any issues with it. If your DH does it I would highly suggest telling him to require being put to sleep for it. DH had one while awake and one while asleep (previous marriage). He said the one while he was awake was a living hell and he would never do anything like that again. The one while he was asleep went well and he was in a pain for a few days but up and walking around that same day so it wasn't horrible. Fx they can get him in soon enough for your cycle. Can he be put on a cancellation list? 

Calm~ Thank you for checking. I have no idea why its loading for you guys but not for us. :flower:

Ok ladies tomorrow I will start a new thread and have this one close. I want to give everyone a chance to see that it will be moving. I will copy and paste the first page in a spoiler to the new thread. Feel free to copy and past anything you would like that has been talked about in the last few days as well. That might help us stay on track. :thumbup: I will also go and post on the Facebook page that we will be starting a new one just incase others don't have a chance to get on before tomorrow. :flower:


----------



## Jenn76

First Page is slow but loads for me on my phone. My wifi often sucks so I'm not surprised it is slow. I will follow whatever you guys decide works best. :) 

Bubu: Well it sounds like you had a good follow up and lots to think about. The testing definitely sounds tempting since you have had some nice Blasts lately. The whole FET aspect sucks but I guess knowing that the embryo is testing normal might be worth it. When you say it is pricey how much more is it, double? Thinking of that lady you heard about I'd be tempted since it worked for her. Tough decision for sure. :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

First page does not work for me at all.no matter what I clear. 

MrsC - You might want to make a post with the link somewhere else besides the first page.like make it the final post in the thread then close it so no one else can post after it. Make it big and bold. 

BUBU - Im glad you doc is motivated to finding out why its not working and like the fact that he knows it will happen. 
i wonder if DH's sperm will be "better" if taken from a TESE. hmm.

No news here really. DH found out that a couple we know are having trouble as well. I guessed it in the summer and wanted to say something to him, but too many big mouths around. They actually went to RMA for 2 cycles, but now going into the city for the next round. We are going to try to get together next week. Im glad he reached out. He reached out to the wrong person at first then he ended up telling him to call us. Im glad they did.it sure helps to have people who truly understand what your going through.


----------



## MrsC8776

Stinas~ I will post a big bold link on the very last page right before I request it to be closed. It takes me forever to open the first page if it even opens at all so I won't even attempt that. 

I'm glad to hear that others have reached out to you and your DH during their times of struggle it's never an easy thing to go through alone. 

SND~ Would you like to be added to our private Facebook group? If so PM me your info and I will add you!


----------



## bubumaci

@Jenn - a lot of people don't have issues with FET and in the past, I hadn't really felt concern. But clearly, we have a very different development for fresh to FET and the doctor also agreed, that my embryos seem to "suffer" from freezing and we should avoid it if possible. With only 2 blasts (the last two tries we haven't got more), I don't think we will do the PID.

I also asked about immunology (because it could be the case that DH and I are immunogically so similar, that my body doesn't recognise that the embryo is a foreign body that needs protecting for a pregnancy)... I said I knew it was a lot of trouble and a lot of money - he said, if he felt that it would help, then he wouldn't worry about a cent spent for this - but he really recommended against the immunology testing, and we decided against the PID.


----------



## snd80

Mornin' Ladies!

Sorry I haven't done personals yet.... everything is a blur between traveling 3 hrs one way to the doctor, then playing catch up when back at work... I'll get to it the weekend. Promise!!! :flower:

2nd scan yesterday! 13 eggies developed... 6 are ready, but the other 7 are moving slower. They told me to skip coming for a scan Saturday and just come back Monday, and to be talking to my ovaries over the weekend... :haha:! I started the Ganirelix (sp?) last night and lemme tell you! That joker HURT and itched for about an hour afterwards! Anyways, they said ER will be either Weds or Thurs. It has all moved SO FAST! Hard to believe!!! I keep having dreams that this cycle fails... hope it's not an oman cause it's our one and only shot at it! =( 

Anyways, hope everyone is well and I'll catch up the weekend! :hugs: to all!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Sounds like a great report snd!!! Come on next week :)


----------



## Jenn76

Great report Snd! Good Luck Monday! I'm sure the others will catch up!


----------



## bubumaci

Sounds perfect! Good luck and talk to those eggiest over the weekend :)


----------



## MrsC8776

SND that sounds great! Fx for some good eggs!! 

Going to make the new thread now ladies! I'll be back with a link and request this one to be closed in a few hours. :thumbup: I hope we can keep the new thread just as active. For some reason I fear things will die down. No letting that happen! :wink wink:

Edit~ Grrr! If I could only get this first page to open!:grr:


----------



## MrsC8776

Link to new thread. I used the suggestion from Jenn for the new thread title because many people "liked" her post. :flower:


*https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/a...ent-ttcers-continuation-ivf-2012-present.html*


----------



## drsquid

just wanted to say hi. havent logged in in forever.. sorry.. hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Hi drsquid!! I hope you are doing well. Please join us on the new thread I look forward to hearing an update from you!!


----------



## Vickie

Thread closed per OP's request. I believe that the group has moved to a new thread because of some loading problems with this one :flower:


----------

